# ~Pull up a chair....and come on in~ :D



## NyGoatMom

Ok, Goathiker suggested a new chat thread as a few of us are clogging up some threads .... oops!

So here it is...chat away!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We all just talk far too much  :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

We were last chatting about alligator and squirrel meat....of which, I have never tasted either!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lol...yeppers! I like to chat, but sometimes it's hard to talk to people you don't know at first...


----------



## Emzi00

:wave:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hi Emma! :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NyGoatMom said:


> We were last chatting about alligator and squirrel meat....of which, I have never tasted either!


My sister and my dad had squirrel meat once.. They said it was pretty good


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Howdy Emma!  :wave:

Hope we aren't gonna let the 'Chat Thread' die away! I wanna see how long we can get it! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Squirrel is delicious! :yum:


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

:wave: hope y'all don't mind me popping in! I don't feel like doing much tonight.



NyGoatMom said:


> We were last chatting about alligator and squirrel meat....of which, I have never tasted either!


^Ill admit I've tried alligator several times. If done right its delicious, but tough.:yum: 
Don't plan on eating squirrel though. They creep me out. :shock:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Howdy Emma!  :wave:
> 
> Hope we aren't gonna let the 'Chat Thread' die away! I wanna see how long we can get it! :lol:


It won't. I won't let it...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Glad to have y'all! 

I don't plan on eating gator either...lol....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Emzi00 said:


> It won't. I won't let it...


Pretty big now, isn't it? :shock:


----------



## goathiker

Yep, its good here's my little squirrel hunter. He hears the gun and he can literally follow the bullet to the squirrel.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pixel said:


> :wave: hope y'all don't mind me popping in! I don't feel like doing much tonight.
> 
> ^Ill admit I've tried alligator several times. If done right its delicious, but tough.:yum:
> 
> Don't plan on eating squirrel though. They creep me out. :shock:


Corse not!  welcome to the random chat of crazy goat ladies and guys 

I would try squirrel over gator :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> It won't. I won't let it...


Good!  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Yep, its good here's my little squirrel hunter. He hears the gun and he can literally follow the bullet to the squirrel.


How cute!


----------



## goathiker

Uh oh, hubby's home...Fun's over. I'll have to chat while I cook.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Your own little squirrel detector,eh? How cute 

So whatcha makin'? Gator, squirrel, crawdads???


----------



## Emzi00

NyGoatMom said:


> Pretty big now, isn't it? :shock:


It's big, but I'm okay with big. It's full of memories... and a few bedtime stories.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> It's big, but I'm okay with big. It's full of memories... and a few bedtime stories.


Agreed!


----------



## NyGoatMom

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Corse not!  welcome to the random chat of crazy goat ladies and guys
> 
> I would try squirrel over gator :lol:


Skyla~ I am _not_ a crazy goat lady....I am a nutty goat lady :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NyGoatMom said:


> Skyla~ I am _not_ a crazy goat lady....I am a nutty goat lady :lol:


:lol: too funny! Lol!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Emzi00 said:


> It's big, but I'm okay with big. It's full of memories... and a few bedtime stories.


Bedtime stories?

Ok...here's one....Once upon a time....there was an end :lol:

Sorry, guess I'm no good at them


----------



## NyGoatMom

So what's the best meat you have ever tasted?


----------



## goathiker

NyGoatMom said:


> So whatcha makin'? Gator, squirrel, crawdads???


 Spaghetti with beef. Turned out to be the youngest boy. He managed to get leave over Christmas and is enjoying some freedom for a few days.


----------



## goathiker

NyGoatMom said:


> So what's the best meat you have ever tasted?


Caribou, hands down bestest most awesome meat ever...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yep, I love spaghetti...with garlic bread of course!

Nice to have the kids visit 

Caribou? Where did you get to try that?


----------



## DDFN

NyGoatMom said:


> We were last chatting about alligator and squirrel meat....of which, I have never tasted either!


I have had squirrel before but I was much younger. Needless to say while visiting family I ate the dumplings and thought they were great! Then my parents pointed out they were Squirrel and I had no problem with the idea of eating it but they were a little grossed out :lol:

Never had alligator before be was offered it once in a grocery store back when TN was playing FL. I just couldn't bring myself to trust people I didn't know cooking what they called alligator which could have been anything :shades:

I have had beef tongue which is actually pretty good. It is like a very moist pot roast with a little odd texture.

So what is the oddest thing anyone has eaten or cooked? When I was younger my great grandfather wanted to try shark meat. She my uncle bought some and they were cooking it while we were there with plans of us all eating it. . . Well I am sorry to say I could not stand the smell. It was so strong we had to leave the house :question: But my great grandfather liked it, he said it was a bit tough though.

Humm I guess the oddest food I have tried was a traditional African dish a friend made which was these little whole fish (bones included) seasoned pretty spicy and some side items. I can truly say all I remember was eating the spicy crunchy fish and the other things being more like a grits type of texture. Pretty good but more spicy then I needed


----------



## nancy d

Never had caribou but Moose is grrreat!
Would love to try gator.
And for you who cant stand beef liver I don't blame you. When it's fresh out of the animal it really is delicious.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Spaghetti with beef. Turned out to be the youngest boy. He managed to get leave over Christmas and is enjoying some freedom for a few days.


Yummy!


----------



## DDFN

goathiker said:


> Caribou, hands down bestest most awesome meat ever...


I think I would like to try that some time!

There was a fruit I had in Puerto Rico that I had that was amazing! I wish I could remember what it was called.


----------



## NyGoatMom

The crunchy fish would make me  

I haven't really been all that adventurous myself...but my mom has eaten porcupine...


----------



## nchen7

I'm Chinese....we eat some weird stuff. most of which I won't touch....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hmm.. I think the most out of the ordinary meat I've had is Elk... I'm not a huge fan of it though... It's a little tough and idk what it is.. But the flavor is a little off.. :shrug: maybe if it were cooked better it would taste good lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

nancy d said:


> Never had caribou but Moose is grrreat!
> Would love to try gator.


I have heard it is...how do you cook it?


----------



## nchen7

DDFN said:


> I think I would like to try that some time!
> 
> There was a fruit I had in Puerto Rico that I had that was amazing! I wish I could remember what it was called.


what did it look like?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hi Ni! :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> I'm Chinese....we eat some weird stuff. most of which I won't touch....


Do y'all really eat cat?? Or dog? I've heard that before but didn't know how true it was...


----------



## NyGoatMom

My daughter loves to go to the exotic foods section...last time she bought star fruit? Very cool looking...


----------



## NyGoatMom

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Do y'all really eat cat?? Or dog? I've heard that before but didn't know how true it was...


In some of the poorer countries...they breed them for meat...


----------



## Emzi00

NyGoatMom said:


> Bedtime stories?
> 
> Ok...here's one....Once upon a time....there was an end :lol:
> 
> Sorry, guess I'm no good at them


Yeah, never have Skyla tell you a bedtime story. Go to Lacie, she's the best.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lol Emma....I haven't told bedtime stories for over 12 years!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> It's big, but I'm okay with big. It's full of memories... and a few bedtime stories.


Yeah! I think I'm just going to mostly stay on the first chat thread... That's my 'home' :laugh:


----------



## nchen7

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Do y'all really eat cat?? Or dog? I've heard that before but didn't know how true it was...


I personally, have not eaten any or knowingly eaten any at a restaurant. I know my mother said she had once when she was younger but that was during a time of food shortage.

I've had, jelly fish, sea cucumber, stinky tofu (think deep fried blue cheesy tofu with a salty/sweet sauce), and probably a bunch of things that I can't think of now.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NyGoatMom said:


> In some of the poorer countries...they breed them for meat...


Wonder what it tastes like...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> I personally, have not eaten any or knowingly eaten any at a restaurant. I know my mother said she had once when she was younger but that was during a time of food shortage.
> 
> I've had, jelly fish, sea cucumber, stinky tofu (think deep fried blue cheesy tofu with a salty/sweet sauce), and probably a bunch of things that I can't think of now.....


Did your mom like it?? 
Ok sorry for such random questions :lol: food that other places eat fascinates me 

Jelly fish?!


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Yeah! I think I'm just going to mostly stay on the first chat thread... That's my 'home' :laugh:


My home too. I'll probably pop in her every once in a while though.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I don't know Skyla...they also eat guinea pigs...and baby ducklings still in the egg and steamed 

Ni~ sea cucumbers...those are beautiful...what do they taste like?


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Wonder what it tastes like...


Probably tough. Carnivores are usually pretty tough.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Yeah, never have Skyla tell you a bedtime story. Go to Lacie, she's the best.


LOL!!  hey, I tell awesome bedtime stories to
My brother when I'm in the mood to! I just wasn't in the mood that night! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

All this talk about food is making me hungry.....where's the spaghetti Jill?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NyGoatMom said:


> I don't know Skyla...they also eat guinea pigs...and baby ducklings still in the egg and steamed
> 
> Ni~ sea cucumbers...those are beautiful...what do they taste like?


I don't think I could do the duckling! Eek!


----------



## NyGoatMom

How old is your brother Skyla?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Seriously...they steam the eggs...I saw it on Bizzare Foods...so gross...they are pretty much fully developed and they eat the whole body....legs and beak too


----------



## DDFN

nchen7 said:


> what did it look like?


It was roundish kind of firm but very sweet and juicy. I think my friends father called it something like a "hobo" but his english was very limited and my spanish is about non-existent. He had said that it was used as antibiotic when people sick. They had a tree in their yard. Oh and the first thing he did when I got to their place was lead me out front to show me his neighbor had an American flag raised. It was funny cause he said we like you and pointed to it! Hummm I wonder if you guys have that stuff up there?


----------



## goathiker

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Wonder what it tastes like...


 It's a whiter meat than chicken, not quite as greasy as pork, it tastes much like Mako Shark or Swordfish but, the texture is disgusting...


----------



## PantoneH

Aww dude thats nasty. But when youre really hungry you pretty much eat anything i guess there was a show on about surviving the wilds saying that people stuc out at sea would get cravings and eat fish eyes bc of the water and high vitamins and fish guts... Ugh barf mich. and my uncle had said somrthing about peope eating dog and cat cat doesnt look much different from squirrel wen skinned except size. GROSS.


----------



## NyGoatMom

You have eaten dog?


----------



## PantoneH

And the destination truth guy ate a steamed duck egg and it was so funny everyone was throwin up. I couldnt do it. Now the chocolate covered ants.. Awesome. Has anyone got a bear grylls fanatic in the family? Yall need to see the things he eats. YUK


----------



## nchen7

jelly fish doesn't have much of a taste, mostly a texture thing. think, really really firm and chewy gummy candy in whatever sauce you put it with (usually something spicy).

sea cucumber is like a sponge...again not much flavour by itself. 

I haven't eaten these things in a while.

you can also find fetal eggs to eat on street carts . Guinea pigs are a Peruvian thing (never had that). I love the show Bizarre Foods!!!

DDFN, could it be a guava? what colour was it?


----------



## NyGoatMom

I have to agree....gross.

I love my good ol' chicken,turkey,pork,beef


----------



## PantoneH

Omg no i could never eat a dog! Lol i could never own another if i ate one.


----------



## PantoneH

NyGoatMom said:


> I have to agree....gross.
> 
> I love my good ol' chicken,turkey,pork,beef


 Do so agree very much.


----------



## NyGoatMom

nchen7 said:


> jelly fish doesn't have much of a taste, mostly a texture thing. think, really really firm and chewy gummy candy in whatever sauce you put it with (usually something spicy).
> 
> sea cucumber is like a sponge...again not much flavour by itself.
> 
> I haven't eaten these things in a while.
> 
> you can also find fetal eggs to eat on street carts . Guinea pigs are a Peruvian thing (never had that). I love the show Bizarre Foods!!!
> 
> DDFN, could it be a guava? what colour was it?


YUCK. I HATE gummy stuff....eeeww...I could never do it!


----------



## nchen7

PantoneH said:


> Aww dude thats nasty. But when youre really hungry you pretty much eat anything i guess there was a show on about surviving the wilds saying that people stuc out at sea would get cravings and eat fish eyes bc of the water and high vitamins and fish guts... Ugh barf mich. and my uncle had said somrthing about peope eating dog and cat cat doesnt look much different from squirrel wen skinned except size. GROSS.


fish eyes are the best part! after cooking, you take them out, suck the stuff out, and throw out the rest. although, the tastiest part of the fish is the cheek...

we eat whole steamed fish, and you should see my grandparents take down a whole fish. there is literally NOTHING left other than bones...even then they chew on them. keeps you healthy!


----------



## PantoneH

I think some sushi contains sea cucumber yum sushi. Love it.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I've had people say I eat exotic food because I eat my rabbits and duck eggs...(UN steamed  )


----------



## DDFN

NyGoatMom said:


> The crunchy fish would make me
> 
> I haven't really been all that adventurous myself...but my mom has eaten porcupine...


Well the crunchy didn't really bother me but the spicy being so hot was a little shocking and I normally do fine with hot stuff but the seasoning was pretty different from what I was use too.

Oh I am pretty adventurous when it comes to food. I use to do a lot with international students and I have had my fair share of interesting dishes. Some of my most interesting dinners came the two years I was doing work with Russian students and friends. Wow that is an interesting culture and good food.

Oh but Puerto Rican food is very amazing too! Their plantain dishes I had I have tried to reproduce without luck. I swear we can not get the same quality plantains here in the states as they have there. I miss so much of their food it is not funny. I was only there for a few weeks but got hooked on the good food! They had a desert I wished I had gotten the recipe for limburg I think is what they called it! It was like a coconut frozen treat. Amazing!


----------



## NyGoatMom

nchen7 said:


> fish eyes are the best part! after cooking, you take them out, suck the stuff out, and throw out the rest. although, the tastiest part of the fish is the cheek...
> 
> we eat whole steamed fish, and you should see my grandparents take down a whole fish. there is literally NOTHING left other than bones...even then they chew on them. keeps you healthy!


----------



## nchen7

NyGoatMom said:


> YUCK. I HATE gummy stuff....eeeww...I could never do it!


hehe. it's ok. it's not for everyone. i haven't had it in years. don't miss it.... there are plenty of other things that can be eaten.

now I'm super hungry and want to go to dim sum.....


----------



## PantoneH

Lol yeah thats why they say they have no obese japanese chinese or veitnamese bc they have such a low fat diet consisting of fish and rice. If i could live on fish sushi rice and stuf id be soooo happy id just be concerned about the mercury


----------



## goathiker

I was describing cat, I've never eaten it...My son was stationed in Okinawa for a few years. He says he's never eaten dog...He has some standards. The cat he ate was wild cat, not house cat.


----------



## nchen7

whole steamed fish is delicious! the way i do it i mean. my bf used to be skeptical, but now he loves it too. best is a snapper. yummm


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NyGoatMom said:


> How old is your brother Skyla?


He's 9 now.. But he likes when I tell him 'Hunter Stories' (I make up stories about a boy Named Hunter that goes on crazy adventures  his name is Hunter)
So every so often I tell him one and tuck him in


----------



## NyGoatMom

DDFN said:


> Well the crunchy didn't really bother me but the spicy being so hot was a little shocking and I normally do fine with hot stuff but the seasoning was pretty different from what I was use too.
> 
> Oh I am pretty adventurous when it comes to food. I use to do a lot with international students and I have had my fair share of interesting dishes. Some of my most interesting dinners came the two years I was doing work with Russian students and friends. Wow that is an interesting culture and good food.
> 
> Oh but Puerto Rican food is very amazing too! Their plantain dishes I had I have tried to reproduce without luck. I swear we can not get the same quality plantains here in the states as they have there. I miss so much of their food it is not funny. I was only there for a few weeks but got hooked on the good food! They had a desert I wished I had gotten the recipe for limburg I think is what they called it! It was like a coconut frozen treat. Amazing!


My daughter is learning russian...she was invited to a russian party and we all brought a dish...I made russian deviled eggs. They were delicious...


----------



## nchen7

PantoneH said:


> Lol yeah thats why they say they have no obese japanese chinese or veitnamese bc they have such a low fat diet consisting of fish and rice. If i could live on fish sushi rice and stuf id be soooo happy id just be concerned about the mercury


the Chinese eat a lot of river fish. and, I'm from south china, the diet there is mainly vegetables and rice. mmmm....... we don't eat anything raw either

i'm SOOOO hungry now!


----------



## NyGoatMom

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> He's 9 now.. But he likes when I tell him 'Hunter Stories' (I make up stories about a boy Named Hunter that goes on crazy adventures  his name is Hunter)
> So every so often I tell him one and tuck him in


That's sweet


----------



## PantoneH

Lol this thread is making me VERY hungry. Whoo for steak! Id be willing to try fish eyes. Just the whole fish thing creeps me out bc of the eyes seem to stare at you. Eek


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

This is all very interesting.. 

Jill, that doesn't sound very good at all! Lol!

Fish and stuff grosses me out


----------



## PantoneH

I liked squid. Squid is very gummy has a wonderful texture. Had it when i was ten and love getting the canned squid or octopus in vegetable oil and hot sauce. When i was pregnant i CRAVED the stuff. Sardines too but now i cant een stomach them. :X


----------



## DDFN

nchen7 said:


> jelly fish doesn't have much of a taste, mostly a texture thing. think, really really firm and chewy gummy candy in whatever sauce you put it with (usually something spicy).
> 
> sea cucumber is like a sponge...again not much flavour by itself.
> 
> I haven't eaten these things in a while.
> 
> you can also find fetal eggs to eat on street carts . Guinea pigs are a Peruvian thing (never had that). I love the show Bizarre Foods!!!
> 
> DDFN, could it be a guava? what colour was it?


It wasn't guava. It had an inside kind of like a firm peach. It had the one center seed, but I think the outside was smooth.

Sorry I couldn't do the fetal eggs


----------



## nchen7

they can't stare at you if you take out the eyes........lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> I was describing cat, I've never eaten it...My son was stationed in Okinawa for a few years. He says he's never eaten dog...He has some standards. The cat he ate was wild cat, not house cat.


Ahhh...ok....not that I'm against people eating dog, really. I mean not all countries wanna spend billions on homeless pets...and let the people starve :/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nygoatmom said:


> that's sweet


.


----------



## NyGoatMom

nchen7 said:


> they can't stare at you if you take out the eyes........lol


 :rofl:


----------



## goathiker

I have eaten grizzly and black bear both. Grizzley is tough, it needs canned to chew it and it's still stringy. Black bear is just wonderful. Like a mix between beef and pork.


----------



## NyGoatMom

DDFN said:


> It wasn't guava. It had an inside kind of like a firm peach. It had the one center seed, but I think the outside was smooth.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't do the fetal eggs


Yeah....me either...that seems so gross...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> they can't stare at you if you take out the eyes........lol


Haha!! :ROFL:


----------



## PantoneH

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> This is all very interesting..
> 
> Jill, that doesn't sound very good at all! Lol!
> 
> Fish and stuff grosses me out


I have a friend who failed to tell me she hated seafood and i made shrimp scampi... It was like the excorcist. All over my house :rotfl:


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> I have eaten grizzly and black bear both. Grizzley is tough, it needs canned to chew it and it's still stringy. Black bear is just wonderful. Like a mix between beef and pork.


Well, Jill...we have plenty of black bear here...you're welcome to take some out


----------



## PantoneH

Sorry guys i have to cut out and make dinner... And take some tylonol got a headache. Catch ya later!


----------



## NyGoatMom

PantoneH said:


> I liked squid. Squid is very gummy has a wonderful texture. Had it when i was ten and love getting the canned squid or octopus in vegetable oil and hot sauce. When i was pregnant i CRAVED the stuff. Sardines too but now i cant een stomach them. :X


Yuck.Yuck. and yuck LOL


----------



## NyGoatMom

Bye PantoneH :wave:


----------



## DDFN

PantoneH said:


> I have a friend who failed to tell me she hated seafood and i made shrimp scampi... It was like the excorcist. All over my house :rotfl:


:lol: Sorry that was just too funny!


----------



## DDFN

nchen7 said:


> they can't stare at you if you take out the eyes........lol


lol that is true but I don't care if they watch me or not cuz I still couldn't do it! :shades:


----------



## Emzi00

I love squid. I had some when I went to Chicago. It tastes real good.


----------



## NubianFan

Squirrel is probably my favorite meat after lamb. I just don't get squirrel very often. Alligator can be delicious too if seasoned and cooked properly, but it can also be very nasty if not, I have had it both ways.


----------



## nchen7

i dont' like when ppl come over for dinner, have a food aversion/allergy, and don't tell me before hand and i have to scramble to find something they can eat. i mean...just TELL me, so i can plan!!!


----------



## nchen7

Emzi00 said:


> I love squid. I had some when I went to Chicago. It tastes real good.


i love taking squid apart. i know, i'm weird.....


----------



## DDFN

PantoneH said:


> Sorry guys i have to cut out and make dinner... And take some tylonol got a headache. Catch ya later!


ok feel better and hay feel free to try some of this new food we are talking about :wink:


----------



## NyGoatMom

I hear ya Ni....I have to do gluten free for my daughter...it's tough getting used to a new diet


----------



## PantoneH

I liked alligator with buttersuace o.m.g. Epic.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I feel like a food


----------



## PantoneH

nchen7 said:


> i dont' like when ppl come over for dinner, have a food aversion/allergy, and don't tell me before hand and i have to scramble to find something they can eat. i mean...just TELL me, so i can plan!!!


Now it made me so mad bc they left and left me to clean the pea soup. And i cannot clean vomit. That and droll are the WORST SUBSTANCES KNOWN TO MANKIND in my book


----------



## NyGoatMom

nchen7 said:


> i love taking squid apart. i know, i'm weird.....


?? Is it like stretch armstrong? :ROFL:


----------



## nchen7

I am HUUNGGGRYYY now!!!! trying to drink water to fill the hole (too late to eat), but it's not working.......


----------



## PantoneH

DDFN said:


> ok feel better and hay feel free to try some of this new food we are talking about :wink:


 Plan to! Maybe ill go buy whole tilapia and just put lemon peels over their eyes :ROTF:


----------



## nchen7

NyGoatMom said:


> ?? Is it like stretch armstrong? :ROFL:


LOL! it's fun! you rip off the tentacles which usually is attached to the guts, so they come out. cut those off, then rip off the beak (mouth really), and poke the eyes out and ink squirts out. it's fun!!!


----------



## PantoneH

Gumby! Haha omg what was the horses name!? I dknt remember now


----------



## DDFN

NubianFan said:


> Squirrel is probably my favorite meat after lamb. I just don't get squirrel very often. Alligator can be delicious too if seasoned and cooked properly, but it can also be very nasty if not, I have had it both ways.


Oh Lamb is amazing but so expensive. Once we got into raising sheep for awhile I got too attached to eat any of my own. Yup the one farmer that would go hungry and only eat what they can make from the animals produces and garden :roll:

I still want to get into honey bees in the future!


----------



## PantoneH

Wow. Your own little artist in a box! Wheres the ink pad!? Lol that does sound like alot of fun!


----------



## DDFN

PantoneH said:


> Plan to! Maybe ill go buy whole tilapia and just put lemon peels over their eyes :ROTF:


:lol: ok now that is starting to sound like a fish spa date to me... lemon over the eyes and steamed. . . Go for it :grin:


----------



## NyGoatMom

pantoneh said:


> plan to! Maybe ill go buy whole tilapia and just put lemon peels over their eyes :rotf:


:rofl:


----------



## DDFN

NyGoatMom said:


> I hear ya Ni....I have to do gluten free for my daughter...it's tough getting used to a new diet


I understand. My dad is now allergic to soy which is in everything! When ever I visit or cook for the holidays I have to be sure to use all soy free items are make those things from scratch.


----------



## NyGoatMom

nchen7 said:


> LOL! it's fun! you rip off the tentacles which usually is attached to the guts, so they come out. cut those off, then rip off the beak (mouth really), and poke the eyes out and ink squirts out. it's fun!!!


LOL....That is so nasty! Hahaha


----------



## PantoneH

Lol!! My in laws keep asking me when were gonna roast my 100pound pbp o.o


----------



## DDFN

Oh if anyone is in KY needing a good Nubian buck my hubby just showed me that one of our last year bucks is now up for sale from the people we sold him to as a buckling. Very nice Black and white buck. Prob wrong place to put this but just thinking/typing out loud lol
I love seeing pictures of how my previous kids turned out.


----------



## PantoneH

DDFN said:


> I understand. My dad is now allergic to soy which is in everything! When ever I visit or cook for the holidays I have to be sure to use all soy free items are make those things from scratch.


Oh that stinks. I have a nephew allergic to peanuts and the protein in milk. So i buy him goat milk when he visits the kid loves it


----------



## NyGoatMom

DDFN said:


> I understand. My dad is now allergic to soy which is in everything! When ever I visit or cook for the holidays I have to be sure to use all soy free items are make those things from scratch.


Food allergies are so common now...makes it hard to just cook!


----------



## NyGoatMom

PantoneH said:


> Lol!! My in laws keep asking me when were gonna roast my 100pound pbp o.o


When times get tight....look out pet piggy! Lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

DDFN said:


> Oh Lamb is amazing but so expensive. Once we got into raising sheep for awhile I got too attached to eat any of my own. Yup the one farmer that would go hungry and only eat what they can make from the animals produces and garden :roll:
> 
> I still want to get into honey bees in the future!


I get a sheep from a friend of mine..so she gives me a good deal, sometimes I work it off for her...it is delicious!


----------



## goathiker

mmmm homemade sausage.


----------



## NyGoatMom

DDFN said:


> Oh if anyone is in KY needing a good Nubian buck my hubby just showed me that one of our last year bucks is now up for sale from the people we sold him to as a buckling. Very nice Black and white buck. Prob wrong place to put this but just thinking/typing out loud lol
> I love seeing pictures of how my previous kids turned out.


Darn....too far awy for me  Hope he finds a good place though!


----------



## nchen7

I have to try to remember to ask. I just have a shellfish issue. that's usually easy to avoid though.... 

ok, bed time for me. nite everyone!


----------



## PantoneH

Too bad i dont live near kentucky. Waay down south in bama


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> mmmm homemade sausage.


What kind? OHHHH.....lol...just got it


----------



## NyGoatMom

G'nite Ni :wave:


----------



## goathiker

Pot Belly Pig:wink:


----------



## PantoneH

Its bc of all the chemicals in food now! Its rediculous


----------



## NyGoatMom

I know, I have a friend who has 21 raised bed garden...she refuses to eat food that has been altered,sprayed etc in any way...she has taught me a lot!


----------



## DDFN

PantoneH said:


> Oh that stinks. I have a nephew allergic to peanuts and the protein in milk. So i buy him goat milk when he visits the kid loves it


Oh peanut allergies are getting out of hand now. I heard that they are now telling pregnant women to eat more peanuts and other tree nuts in order to prevent this. Goat milk is always good! Easier to digest too.


----------



## DDFN

NyGoatMom said:


> Food allergies are so common now...makes it hard to just cook!


I agree. If things were less processed and more old school I think the numbers would drop again. If we ever have kids (human kids that is) I plan to raise as old school as we can in this day and age.


----------



## NyGoatMom

It's scary........

My daughter like I said is gluten intolerant. But the gastro specialist didn't figure that out...even after an endoscopy...WE did, by eliminating it from her diet. I also think she fares better on the goats milk than the cows milk.


----------



## PantoneH

Lol and goodnight!


----------



## DDFN

NyGoatMom said:


> I get a sheep from a friend of mine..so she gives me a good deal, sometimes I work it off for her...it is delicious!


Oh they are delicious I just always have to tell myself which ones are pets and which ones are going to be sold or food. It is hard for me because I want to keep everything happy and alive. The only thing that is getting easier is the rabbits because we have so many.


----------



## NyGoatMom

It's a know fact that kids raised on farms have better immune systems than kids not raised around the critters....I think everyone is going tooo clean now...I mean...neosporin, on the go??? C'Mon!!


----------



## DDFN

NyGoatMom said:


> Darn....too far awy for me  Hope he finds a good place though!


i hope so too! I always try to stay in touch with previous clients in case they decide to resale them then I can forward the information to possible clients.

Thanks


----------



## NyGoatMom

G'Nite :wave:


----------



## DDFN

PantoneH said:


> Too bad i dont live near kentucky. Waay down south in bama


Well if you ever need one we are in East TN and some times meet people down near Athens for pick ups :shades:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Think I'm going to go too...gonna watch some netflix and stay under my electric blanket! :wave:


----------



## DDFN

Well I better head to bed myself but fear I will be lost in this thread tomorrow! 

Night Nite friends!


----------



## NyGoatMom

G'Nite!


----------



## goathiker

G'Night everyone...


----------



## DDFN

Good Morning!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:wave: hi! Y'all should come to the chat thread, make it even longer!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Morning! I'll pop in and out today...lots to do!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm going to Valpo today, I get to play bball at halftime of the college game against an Indiana team!!! So won't be on much after noon


----------



## NyGoatMom

Have fun! I'm cleaning and running errands today


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, me too...Blah


----------



## goathiker

My pullets are off...Someone gave me a little egg this morning.


----------



## mountaingoats12

Just wonderin, what do you mean by "off"? ...... is that a good or a bad thing?


----------



## goathiker

They just started laying, this is their first egg ever...I meant "they're off!!" kind of like race horses, I should get more and more eggs every week now.


----------



## mountaingoats12

OH ok, sorry, I was confused for a minute.... . I wish my orpingtons would lay, they did all last winter but decided to go on vacation all this winter.


----------



## ksalvagno

Cool! Nice to have fresh eggs.


----------



## mountaingoats12

I was curious if anyone has a chicken breed that does really well in the winter , one that can handle the cold temps, keep laying without artificial light, and are an easygoing docile bird.
I'll need to get some pullets this spring, but I definitely need a winter hardy bird.


----------



## NyGoatMom

:sigh: still dusting...the worst job ever! Why do I have knick-knacks again?? :hair:


----------



## goathiker

I'm really impressed with my Javas so far, they can be hard to find though.
Have you seen Henderson's Handy Dandy Chicken Chart?

http://www.sagehenfarmlodi.com/chooks/chooks.html


----------



## ksalvagno

There is someone advertising on Craigslist for Java chicks. I'll have to consider them next spring.


----------



## mountaingoats12

I really like the Javas, maybe they'll have some chicks at Murdochs this March. That is what signals spring to me, the sweet sound of hundreds of chicks chirping away, echoing through the store! :razz:


----------



## goathiker

I actually waited and ordered mine in September this time. That way they mature going into the spring. I've heard that they lay better their whole life that way. We'll see if it's true. Mine is a little mixed flock with 1 or 2 of a Welsumer, Javas, Cuckoo Marans, Silver Laced Wyandottes, and a Silky for a broody. They've all done really well without the heat slowing down their growth in the summer. 
One thing I did learn is that when they say Salmon Favorelles won't do well in a mixed flock, they mean it. I started with 5 and they just all got killed stupidly in the first 3 1/2 months.


----------



## ksalvagno

Interesting. I had 2 Salmon Faverolles in my last flock and they did ok but were clearly at the bottom.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I haven't tried Javas....but I like my welsummers....the eggs are beautiful. But then, I got mine from a breeder and not a hatchery....hatchery ones tend to lay just a plain ol brown egg..
barred rocks are really nice birds


----------



## NyGoatMom

ksalvagno said:


> Interesting. I had 2 Salmon Faverolles in my last flock and they did ok but were clearly at the bottom.


I notice the ameraucanas and easter eggers can be like that too


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh....I forgot....New Hampshires....they are awesome birds. I love Reds too but that's all anyone here has are reds and red sexlinks...


----------



## kccjer

Emzi00 said:


> Probably tough. Carnivores are usually pretty tough.


My hubby had it while stationed in Korea. He says dog is tender but super greasy. They also boil chicken legs and scrape them into a paste served on bread....he said that was ok


----------



## goathiker

Like I said, it was dumb stuff. One got stood on by a turkey, one choked to death on pumpkin, one all we ever found was it's wings(an owl we think), one completely disappeared in a safe well built covered pen (who knows), the other was a roo and couldn't compete with the other boys. I just figured if that was my luck with them, I'll stick to the less fancy breeds.


----------



## Scottyhorse

mountaingoats12 said:


> I was curious if anyone has a chicken breed that does really well in the winter , one that can handle the cold temps, keep laying without artificial light, and are an easygoing docile bird.
> I'll need to get some pullets this spring, but I definitely need a winter hardy bird.


I'm partial to Orpingtons :wink:


----------



## Scottyhorse

We have a large flock and a large mix... :lol:


----------



## mountaingoats12

I really like my orpingtons, they don't fly, are really docile and do good free range.
But they don't lay well in the winter without light, which I don't use.
A neighbor has a bantam and he says they are the best chicken you could have,one of his is 12 and still laying, and another is still living good at the age of 30!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ummmm...30?? I'd need proof of that! :lol:

I do like orpingtons too....but I'd want black or blue...

My Black Jersey Giants were nice birds, but if you want really good layers...get either white or brown leghorn (just expect frostbitten combs) or black sexlinks...(they're prettier than reds, I think!)


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> Like I said, it was dumb stuff. One got stood on by a turkey, one choked to death on pumpkin, one all we ever found was it's wings(an owl we think), one completely disappeared in a safe well built covered pen (who knows), the other was a roo and couldn't compete with the other boys. I just figured if that was my luck with them, I'll stick to the less fancy breeds.


 Sheesh! That's ridiculous within a couple months? LOL


----------



## DDFN

I never really had chickens myself but my uncle did. We use to have ducks and they had the best eggs ever in my opinion. We had Pekins, Indian runners and golden 300! Pekins ended up being the best for surviving the wild life here. You would have thought the runners would have been but they were killed out first.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hmmm...that is surprising about the pekins...I have had Pekin, mallards, orpington,rouen,runners,muscovy,cayuga,anconas, and probably a couple more...I think my favorites are anconas and mallards...

I love my duck eggs....but a lot of people here are funny about it...so I have just a few duck egg customers


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, my Brown Leghorns were good layers. The first little group I had , 3 of 4 stole all their pullet eggs and hatched out almost 50 chicks between them. I thought they'd all got caught by something. One of those is still here. I just wanted something a little less piggy this time 'cause man can they eat.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I know! My poultry right now goes through 800 lbs of feed every month....


----------



## goathiker

Guinea eggs are my favorite. My older Guinea lay about 9 eggs a week all summer long. Plus she eats all the nasty bugs and can be trusted to work in the garden with out devouring all the tomatoes.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Never tried a guinea egg...I've had duck,chicken,turkey and goose eggs though.


----------



## goathiker

They are a lot like miniature turkey eggs, maybe a little richer. They are the size of a large Banty egg. They have really hard shells though.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Really? That surprises me.I think the duck eggs need a good whack...and my goose eggs...one of those babies fills the pan :lol:


----------



## DDFN

that's a lot of feed to go through wow! I loved my duck eggs until the neighbors duck killed off my last duck. I was waiting until we moved before I get any more, but I am missing my fresh eggs.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, tell me about it...I'm cutting back on some of my poultry  I was trying to sell chicks locally but people just don't want to pay for quality,well cared for stock...and it's pricey,ya know?

Your neighbors duck killed your duck? That seems weird...were they both drakes?


----------



## goathiker

I like duck eggs too but I can't keep them here at all. If it doesn't roost, something will get it, even with wood floors. Darn Possums can dig right through plywood.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow...that's annoying! I have all my coops a foot off the ground, I think it helps with predation and I also have never had rats.

Muscovies could roost...but mine don't. Everyone gets locked in at night except...the boys (goats), and my pair of geese.They sleep outside...I got tired of trying to put them in every night.

My ducks and chickens and turkeys all go in on their own at dark, and we just go around shutting doors. The girls (goats) get shut in too...


----------



## goathiker

Oh rats are a lost a lost cause here. With the ships carrying them everywhere and the shipments traveling right through.


----------



## DDFN

NyGoatMom said:


> Yeah, tell me about it...I'm cutting back on some of my poultry  I was trying to sell chicks locally but people just don't want to pay for quality,well cared for stock...and it's pricey,ya know?
> 
> Your neighbors duck killed your duck? That seems weird...were they both drakes?


lol sorry that was suppose to say neighbors dog. It's been a long day.

I can understand about people not wanting to pay for quality. I have been pretty lucky with our goats but once in awhile we get someone begging for a kid and then they don't want to pay for quality.

If we lived closer I would get some chicks from you but TN is a long ways to transport chicks


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ohhhh....lol.....that makes more sense! 

I think this year I will do more with my goats products than trying to hatch and sell.....it's so much work to hatch and brood them all.

I could get more money for my kids if I buy a registered nubian buck....but I like my buck now, he's no trouble at all...I hesitate to trade that in...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ugh...today is so blah. Not only is it cold out...but we think our truck blew a piston. :sigh:....currently it is in "town" at the empty old bank building awaiting the holiday to cease so we can have it towed for only ONE leg.... :/

Feeling down,for sure...it's how we get our hay and feed. My mom's car (the only other vehicle we have) is a hyundai accent. Yeah, not gonna tow the trailer with 400 lbs of feed in that. :sad:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Wow, that stinks. A lot.


----------



## nchen7

we're finally getting some wild chickens back to our house! our dog was picking them off for a while, but we just leave him tied up if we're not home. and now, Roo Roo has come back with a girl, another girl who hatched 8 chicks have 5 remaining, and we've had 3 young one show up. they're super skittish and I scared the crap out of one the other day. hoping they stick around. I like finding their nests (I feel bad sometimes taking them, but then I eat an egg and I don't feel so bad anymore.....)


----------



## NubianFan

Weird that y'all have wild chickens


----------



## nchen7

they're feral. I kinda like them. they take care of themselves, keep our bug and slug population down, and wake us up in the morning. then there are the bonus of eggs when we actually find them (it's better than easter!)

here's a picture of them from last year. the lighter coloured ones haven't been spotted in a while. the white one was Snow Flake, but I have no clue where she went. she had 2 chicks with her, then she disappeared one day, never to be seen....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Cute! Anyone have ideas on calming a chicken's nature down?? One of my bantams was really calm and really sweet, and then she got stuck on the floor when we had a huge mice problem... Ugh... So now she's really wild. Any tips?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Beautiful chickens Ni....I love the light ones. I wouldn't feel bad taking an egg or two either


----------



## NubianFan

I like to have chickens around. Those look similar to some of moms.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I love my chickens....all 50 or so  But I like them being contained. I hate chicken poop on the porch!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey I have that many chickens too!


----------



## NubianFan

I wouldnt say I love mine but I like having them around


----------



## NyGoatMom

We have gotten 6 inches of snow so far today....and its a whopping 10 degrees out.


----------



## nchen7

i'd love to have more chickens, but the dog won't allow it. these guys roam the jungle. their eggs are IMO the best.


----------



## NubianFan

The best eggs I have ever had were from our red stars, they were huge eggs, and the shell was almost chocolate colored it was such a dark brown and their yolks were orange not yellow. A dark orange too. They laid so many eggs too it was crazy I couldn't keep up with all their eggs. I even sold some and gave away some and couldn't keep up with all their eggs. They were absolutely delicious eggs too, but they should have been because those chickens ate SO much feed it was ridiculous.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I know what you mean about the yolks...mine are orange  We just fried some for lunch earlier...yum!

It is so ridiculously cold.....I do not like winter anymore....but refuse to go south because it's too humid in the summer...guess I want the best of both worlds :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

it is cold here too, probably not as cold as there but cold enough to be seriously annoying. Monday the high is supposed to be 19.


----------



## ksalvagno

I really miss my fresh eggs. The store bought ones have no flavor. We are definitely getting chicks next spring. But we will keep it to 6 or 8.


----------



## NubianFan

For eggs I really do recommend those red stars, they aren't very pretty and they aren't very bright, but they are very friendly and very good at producing eggs, when we had 17 hens we got 15-17 eggs every single day. So almost every hen lays almost every day.


----------



## goathiker

I got another pullet egg today, someone's definitely starting. Guess I should put them on layer pellets and give them their roo this weekend.


----------



## NyGoatMom

What type are you getting Karen?


----------



## NyGoatMom

I am getting some welsummer pullet eggs too  They are a gorgeous red brown with deep red speckles on them 

My rooster is always with the girls, but he doesn't bother young ones since there are so many "legal" sized ones


----------



## ksalvagno

NyGoatMom said:


> What type are you getting Karen?


I'm still not positive. I keep going back and forth. All we really want are eggs but I'm tempted to get a roo so we can have chicks too. So I'm still trying to figure out if I want to go the hatchery route or breeder route. If we decide on just some hens for eggs, then there is no point in getting them from the breeder. But if we want to reproduce, then that is another story. I do also like to look out and see different colors and patterns out there.


----------



## goathiker

I'm pretty mine is from one of the Wyandottes. She hasn't quite got her coloring figured out on them  The coating is kind of blotchy.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I like color as well....it's like an outdoor fish tank 

Wyandottes are decent layers too. Not to mention they are one of the better meat birds if you go heritage like us. We have dark brahmas right now.The breasts get pretty big on these guys...


----------



## usamagoat

Hi:: i just found this thread! seems like a new chat thread is going on! hahahaha:wahoo:


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, the Wyandottes are big girls. They eat about half of what the production chickens eat though. The Javas are good foragers and take care of themselves really well. They are slow maturing though. I won't expect eggs from them for another month. The Welsummer is sweet and always underfoot. She's a good forager too.


----------



## NyGoatMom

You know the best forager I have had? Delewares....they are awesome at it. The brahmas I got last spring.They take a bit longer to get to size but I don't mind that. We'll see how the laying goes, right now only one girl has started...they seem slower to mature as well.

Yeah, I have some always underfoot too...


----------



## NyGoatMom

usamagoat said:


> Hi:: i just found this thread! seems like a new chat thread is going on! hahahaha:wahoo:


:wave:


----------



## usamagoat

NyGoatMom said:


> :wave:


 :shades: :rainbow: :wave:

and ya i agree wyandottes are quite big i have a few of them!


----------



## ksalvagno

I loved my GLW and my Partridge Rocks. I want to try some Delawares and then I was thinking a larger one too. I was contemplating Black Jersey Giants but maybe the Java would be a better choice.

If I ordered a bunch of roos mainly for butcher, would I have a problem with keeping them with the hens? I will only have one area for chickens next spring. My plan is to let them have a pasture area to free range in. I was thinking 8 to 10 roos and would probably get 8 or so hens.


----------



## goathiker

They should be fine as long as the extras are butchered by 12/16 weeks old. I have 3 adult roos running with just a few hens. They each have their little group within the larger group. One of them owns the guinea hens 

They don't really fight amongst themselves and split guard duty so that 2 are always watching.


----------



## nchen7

I'm so jealous of all those heritage breeds. we can't bring ANY heritage breeds in. just have these yard fowl and the commercial chickens to choose from. I was thinking of one day (maybe when the dog passed away), to get some of the red commercial layers, a few local roos, and maybe cross them. 

another thing I was thinking is bringing in fertilized eggs, but I doubt they'd last the flight...


----------



## goathiker

I'm sure they could be packaged well enough in a hard sided case NI. Even if only a few hatched, you'd have a start. If you picked 2 breeds that would cross well, you wouldn't have to worry about inbreeding in your lifetime.


----------



## nchen7

yes....one day. that's the plan. you're not allowed to bring in chickens (well, you are but there are a LOT of hoops to jump through), but you're allowed to bring in pet birds. but the loophole is a meat import licence, where for $12.50 you can bring up to 50lbs of meat and meat product. that's the route I want to go.....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Karen~I agree...as long as you process the randy fellows in 12-16 or so weeks...it's fine  If you are getting hatchery, and you choose Jersey Giants, be sure to realize they can be regular sized. I ordered mine and was so disappointed with them. Then I hatched one of their eggs...mom was the JG, dad was a Production Red (RIR)...and the pullet that hatched ended up HUGE :shock: They still carry the gene I guess but you have to find out first what size they typically get to.

Ni~ I am so sorry you can't get heritage breeds  Shipping is rough on the eggs but people do it! I had no luck with it but mine were shipped from California to New York. Even the chicks I had shipped, I lost most of them too. But these were from a breeder, not hatchery.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I do love the wyandottes, but I am partial to the Blue Laced Reds...here are a couple of mine...the rooster is considered blue, the hen is a dark (blue) hen.


----------



## ksalvagno

They are beautiful!


----------



## nchen7

pretty!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks! They are wyandottes, so true to the breed, they are laid back,lay nice sized brown eggs and are good dual purpose. I really love them...and for winter, them having a rose comb, they are much less likely to get frostbite.


----------



## goathiker

Mine are a different color, Silver laced. I'll try to get a picture of them tomorrow.


----------



## NyGoatMom

It is so cold here....right now outside is 1. Inside is 49.....I hate unseasoned wood! :GAAH: :GAAH:

Ok, done whining for the moment


----------



## ksalvagno

NyGoatMom said:


> Inside is 49.


49 inside your house? :snowhat: :shocked: :shock: :snowbounce: 

I will not complain about keeping our house at 66. That is cool but certainly not cold like 49! :doh:


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol...yeah, unfortunately....I am now under an electric blanket....so it's warm, but our wood is supposed to be seasoned...it's not  so you can use it, but it doesn't burn as well so the house is only staying like 49 degrees warmer than outside. This is me...:snowhat: :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno

That is terrible. We heat with propane and electric. Doesn't keep the house as toasty warm as a woodburner but certainly warmer than unseasoned wood. :snowbounce:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oooo electric must be expensive! It gets pretty cold where you are doesn't it? We are supposed to be at zero all day tomorrow and then -12 overnite


----------



## ksalvagno

It uses electric until the temp gets down to 32, then it switches over to propane. Supposedly more energy efficient. Electric bill isn't too bad since this is an all electric home basically except for the switchover with the gas for the furnace.


----------



## NyGoatMom

ahh, ok. That sounds so much warmer than here right now...lol...DH is ordering some different wood hopefully this weekend (we can't pick any up since our truck is still down in town with a possible piston blown out) :sigh:

We also have to find someone with a truck to get feed...should be fun if it snows like they're calling for.


----------



## ksalvagno

We got a few inches but that was it. Not sure what Cleveland got though. It is nice being in central Ohio. We don't get that lake effect snow. I'm so used to much more snow that this seems like an easy winter.


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's nice....we DO get lake effect snow. It's so weird, you can see on the radar that it comes across in a straight line and we are in it...lol...lots of times we have snow when "town" doesn't. We are at about 1500 feet so everything blooms at different times here than down in town too....I wouldn't mind the snow so much if it wasn't for the bitter cold!


----------



## jennnaragsdale

I miss te lake effect that we had at fort drum, I'm in MN now and it's freezing my deep freezer is 25 degrees Warner than it is outside!

51630[/ATTACH]

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## NyGoatMom

:shock: :shock:


----------



## NyGoatMom

We don't get that cold too often! Thank goodness!


----------



## rockytg

Looks like it takes lots to stay warm there. How long do those types of negative temps last?


----------



## jennnaragsdale

This year weeks at a time, but this isn't normal!!! It's been over a week since we've seen warm weather a t warm I mean 10+ tomorrow is suppose to hit the 20s but till be short lives because on sat the hi is -7! I have everyone diced into groups and in horse stalls to keep them warm, te pregos get heat lamps. This is crazy though!!!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## NyGoatMom

Omgoodness......weeks at a time? Brrrr!!
We are currently at -8....I feel so bad for the goats....
How are your pipes faring in the cold? Mine want to freeze up :sigh:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ugh....cars in a ditch. DH put it there  Luckily, the man delivering wood today offered to pull it out....


----------



## nchen7

silly DH. always so awkward when things like that happen.....


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'm just glad the men are getting it out....I do not wanna be outside today!


----------



## nchen7

yes....one of the few things men are good for. lol. once, i got my car stuck over a rock, and played the damsel in distress. boys came to my rescue. sometimes nice being a lady!


----------



## NubianFan

Men never come to my rescue. I just end up having to do it myself. I guess I don't make an appealing damsel in distress.


----------



## ksalvagno

Me neither. I have AAA so I call them.

Sorry about your car and truck.


----------



## NubianFan

I don't know what it is but they really never help me. If it is something I can't do I either have to get my daddy to do it who is 82 or pay someone. Some of my friends says it is because I am too independent. I don't know if that is it or not. My friend from Oklahoma and I were talking the other day about my crush and I told her that I didn't really feel like I was good enough for him and she said "You are beautiful" but I have a hard time believing that.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lol...Leslie, sometimes doing it yourself is better in the end 

Thanks, Karen....just one of those things...could be worse, I guess.

Shame on you Ni~ Using your feminine wiles  Works like a charm when you're younger...LOL


----------



## NubianFan

So I have to work for a little while today, but I think I may call this realtor and see if I can look at a couple of these 6 or so properties today too. So I am kind of excited.


----------



## nchen7

i popped a tire once, and men here stopped. mostly they want to be creepy b/c they see a damsel, and they want to help in hopes of getting *ahem* something. i called my bf and he came for me.

come to Barbados if you want a self esteem boost! the guys here kind of hit on all women. they give the oddest pick up lines too.....


----------



## NyGoatMom

NubianFan said:


> I don't know what it is but they really never help me. If it is something I can't do I either have to get my daddy to do it who is 82 or pay someone. Some of my friends says it is because I am too independent. I don't know if that is it or not. My friend from Oklahoma and I were talking the other day about my crush and I told her that I didn't really feel like I was good enough for him and she said "You are beautiful" but I have a hard time believing that.


Aww Leslie,you need to work on feeling better about yourself :hug:, and recognizing your self worth ... I, too, had low self esteem years ago...I went to a self help class. It really did help


----------



## ksalvagno

I think the independence does give off vibes. I hate "owing" anyone so I work hard to do everything myself. I figure if I pay someone, then we are even. But I think I shoot myself in the foot sometimes with that attitude because then no one offers to help.

Men aren't looking for a totally dependent woman but they want you to need them a bit. Hard for me to do even with DH. I even hate asking him to do anything.


----------



## nchen7

NyGoatMom said:


> Shame on you Ni~ Using your feminine wiles  Works like a charm when you're younger...LOL


hey man, if it works, and i don't have to do the dirty work, i'll try to milk it for as long as i can! :laugh: :thumbup:

i do most things myself, just some things i like to get other ppl to do. haha


----------



## NyGoatMom

Are you moving Leslie?

Ni....:lol: give an example of a weird pick up line!


----------



## ksalvagno

I hope you get to look at those properties. It really is fun looking.


----------



## NyGoatMom

nchen7 said:


> hey man, if it works, and i don't have to do the dirty work, i'll try to milk it for as long as i can! :laugh: :thumbup:
> 
> i do most things myself, just some things i like to get other ppl to do. haha


Hahaha....I don't blame you a bit


----------



## nchen7

ones that I've gotten (these are guys on the side of the road, yelling at me while i drive by)
- *pssst* Chinie!!!
- really loud and long kissy noises
- sweet ting/sweetie
- "are you Miss Barbados?"
- "you're really beautiful, and i know because I've been watching you for a while" (SUPER creepy....a water works guy that works below my office building....)

oh, once i had a guy make noises at me while i'm in my car driving, and he was holding a new born baby..... :roll:

others that i have heard:
- i like your size (yes...this is usually said to larger women)


there are others that i just can't remember right now


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, hope you get to see some properties!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Anyone play the candy crush game? Just learned about it and I think I'm hooked.


----------



## NubianFan

Hey is busy today will be Monday at least before I can look at the properties, stink, stank, stunk, LOL oh well. 
I have guys hit on me, but they aren't the kind anyone would want to hit on them generally. 
Or really young guys that are young enough to be my kids hit on me that is kinda weird to me. I am 41 and I get hit on most by about 25 year olds.....


----------



## nchen7

maybe take it as a compliment!


----------



## NubianFan

It isnt that I think I am bad, it is just my crush is so perfect. And I am not easily impressed. I dont say that about many people. He just doesnt have any flaws that bother me in any way.


----------



## nchen7

awww! don't worry, I don't like most people either...


----------



## NubianFan

I like people, but respecting them is a different thing. Lots of people are likable but I question their ethics and morals or possibly judgement, doesnt make me dislike them. But for someone to really impress me with their knowledge and ethics and morals is rare.


----------



## nchen7

see, i'm the opposite. I can respect someone faster than I can like them.... lol


----------



## ksalvagno

I think your problem is you have him on too high a pedestal.


----------



## Trickyroo

Hi Guys 
Looking throughout he Huffington Post , I read the "Best Response To Starbucks Cease And Desist Letter Ever" and I was rolling , that was the best thing I read this morning ! I had tears in my eyes from laughing so hard ! Just wondering if any of you read it ….


----------



## NubianFan

ksalvagno said:


> I think your problem is you have him on too high a pedestal.


Could be. I certainly admire him more than pretty much anyone I have ever met. If he looked like shrek I wouldnt care. His personality is so good.


----------



## NubianFan

What is the Starbucks Cease and Desist letter?


----------



## Trickyroo

Im not sure how to put the story and letters up here or if its ok to do it , but I can email you the story , its so worth reading word for word , its so funny , lol.
In short , a pub cooked up a beer that a customer remarked tasted like a Frappachino (sp) and it took off from there. Starbucks had a lawyer draw up a letter of cease and desist , and the owner of the pub replied with the best reply ever ! Google the Huffington Post and the story , I'm sure it will come up and read it , not a long story , but so worth reading word for word


----------



## nchen7

:ROFL: just read the letter. it's absolutely AWESOME. i'm sure their F Word beer can't be kept on tap it's so popular now.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh man , I was hysterical ! That letter the pub owner sent was priceless !


----------



## NyGoatMom

nchen7 said:


> ones that I've gotten (these are guys on the side of the road, yelling at me while i drive by)
> - *pssst* Chinie!!!
> - really loud and long kissy noises
> - sweet ting/sweetie
> - "are you Miss Barbados?"
> - "you're really beautiful, and i know because I've been watching you for a while" (SUPER creepy....a water works guy that works below my office building....)
> 
> oh, once i had a guy make noises at me while i'm in my car driving, and he was holding a new born baby..... :roll:
> 
> others that i have heard:
> - i like your size (yes...this is usually said to larger women)
> 
> there are others that i just can't remember right now


:laugh: :doh:


----------



## NyGoatMom

ksalvagno said:


> Anyone play the candy crush game? Just learned about it and I think I'm hooked.


That game can be very addicting


----------



## NyGoatMom

Trickyroo said:


> Im not sure how to put the story and letters up here or if its ok to do it , but I can email you the story , its so worth reading word for word , its so funny , lol.
> In short , a pub cooked up a beer that a customer remarked tasted like a Frappachino (sp) and it took off from there. Starbucks had a lawyer draw up a letter of cease and desist , and the owner of the pub replied with the best reply ever ! Google the Huffington Post and the story , I'm sure it will come up and read it , not a long story , but so worth reading word for word


Couldn't find it....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Omgoodness :lol: Too funny!


----------



## Emzi00

:slapfloor: That letter is hilarious!


----------



## NubianFan

Soooo basically what I am hearing is Starbucks is going to join the ranks of Ralph Lauren and Target and lose my respect by picking on the little guy? Nicccceeee.....


----------



## NyGoatMom

I don't trust any of the big companies....


----------



## NubianFan

Me either really


----------



## NyGoatMom

Pretty pathetic Starbucks even worried about that at all.....


----------



## NubianFan

How could a beer possibly compete with coffee, that is so ludicrous it makes my head hurt to begin with, that kind of thinking (or not thinking) annoys me.


----------



## dallaskdixie

I think it's better to go to a small company because they're so friendly (mostly) and you can actually talk to the owner or manager about something.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I know...you'd think they'd be more hand in hand...you know, have one too many "F words" last nite? Get a Frappuccino!" Lol....


----------



## NyGoatMom

dallaskdixie said:


> I think it's better to go to a small company because they're so friendly (mostly) and you can actually talk to the owner or manager about something.


Yeah, and they actually know the answer! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I am just so tired of stupid...
I think I am past my stupid quota for a lifetime.


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol:


----------



## goathiker

I feel bad, you guys are all freezing and my herd is out grazing under blue skies in 50 degree weather today...


----------



## Emzi00

That's not cool Jill, it was -10* out today. Try walking a goat through a foot and a half drift of snow.


----------



## kenzie

It is 25 i think here now! but no snow or anything!


----------



## goathiker

We're going to be hurting this summer if it doesn't start raining soon. All the little feeder creeks that water the ground over the winter are drying up.


----------



## jennnaragsdale

goathiker said:


> I feel bad, you guys are all freezing and my herd is out grazing under blue skies in 50 degree weather today...


I kinda want to stick my tongue out at you!!!


----------



## dallaskdixie

I'm with ya!


----------



## kenzie

Same here it was raining here yesterday and it was pretty cold but now its like winter came and smacked us all in the face!


----------



## jennnaragsdale

I whisk I'm going to take a shot of something and go milk early the wind is picking up...oh the bright side my milk is cold by the time I get it inside so I don't have to chill it and I have a deep freeze out the door...bad news I have to go out in it


----------



## Trickyroo

It's going to be -1 here tonight  
Jill , I'm jealous ! So very jealous :sad:


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> I feel bad, you guys are all freezing and my herd is out grazing under blue skies in 50 degree weather today...


:-| It is -11 right now :snowbounce:


----------



## NyGoatMom

jennnaragsdale said:


> I whisk I'm going to take a shot of something and go milk early the wind is picking up...oh the bright side my milk is cold by the time I get it inside so I don't have to chill it and I have a deep freeze out the door...bad news I have to go out in it


 :ROFL: Well at least that's something! :lol:


----------



## ciwheeles

> It is -11 right now


Guess I shouldn't complain about it being 11 at my house then..


----------



## Trickyroo

Yeow ! That is cold  I so hate this weather !


----------



## jennnaragsdale

Pollyanna game right? It wasn't too bad yet but the horses are fighting I'm sure their board but kicking and biting are a no go around here! I separated them and tied a rope down the middle of the pen, I cannot put them in the stalls because I have goats and a calf in them!


----------



## kenzie

Trickyroo said:


> Yeow ! That is cold  I so hate this weather !


I agree with u on that!!


----------



## goathiker

All that global warming you know


----------



## NyGoatMom

At least we got the car out of the ditch for 20.00 and we got some drier wood....still under my electric blanket though...I take breaks from it to get chores done and then I am right back to my blanket!


----------



## NyGoatMom

ciwheeles said:


> Guess I shouldn't complain about it being 11 at my house then..


Oh no, I'd still be complaining if it was only 11 :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Trickyroo said:


> Yeow ! That is cold  I so hate this weather !


I don't usually worry too much about the goats, but when it gets this cold, I start to worry about them getting sick :sad:


----------



## ciwheeles

> All that global warming you know


Haha yea _that_ really seems to be working out. :snowlaugh:

My goats luckily have small closed in barns to be in. They heat it up nicely, from what I can tell. The water is never frozen when I come out in the morning. And all mine snuggle up. I just worry about my older buck.


----------



## kenzie

Haha i love this thread!! It is so fun to see how things are in other places!!


----------



## ciwheeles

It is really cool to see what weather other people are having! 

I'm normally just limited to complaining with people from Maryland, about Maryland. Lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

ciwheeles said:


> Haha yea _that_ really seems to be working out. :snowlaugh:
> 
> My goats luckily have small closed in barns to be in. They heat it up nicely, from what I can tell. The water is never frozen when I come out in the morning. And all mine snuggle up. I just worry about my older buck.


That's nice...it never freezes? I don't even leave water out in this cold. We offer it morning and evening. My girls snuggle up, but rarely do the boys unless it is really cold like this. (They have reputations ya know  )


----------



## kenzie

We have one of them heated buckets from TSC for our goats it works pretty good!


----------



## ciwheeles

Nope! Although, I may have just jinxed myself.. It's a pretty small barn, and I keep all 7 does and my 2 bucklings in there. I guess together they keep it toasty. I know tonight it felt pretty nice in there!

I have noticed the bucks never snuggle up. I guess your right, they're to mainly for that.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I need a couple of those....but getting electric out there is another story.


----------



## NyGoatMom

ciwheeles said:


> Nope! Although, I may have just jinxed myself.. It's a pretty small barn, and I keep all 7 does and my 2 bucklings in there. I guess together they keep it toasty. I know tonight it felt pretty nice in there!
> 
> I have noticed the bucks never snuggle up. I guess your right, they're to mainly for that.


How old is your buck?


----------



## ciwheeles

We just dealt with that mess. My dad ran electric out to my buck house and randomly the day before the snow came it stopped working. :sad:

We got it back but it was a mess. We have been putting those heated buckets out there. They do work well. Electric though is a pain to run.



> How old is your buck?


 My oldest buck is 8. I just got him and I think the stress of the move had him a little more susceptible to the cold.


----------



## Trickyroo

My bucks , Archie and Scout snuggle up  They are so cute , lol
Scout is like Archie's little mini me , lol.


----------



## ciwheeles

> My bucks , Archie and Scout snuggle up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are so cute , lol
> Scout is like Archie's little mini me , lol.


Aww that's cute! Before I got my buck I had to keep my first buck, Mocha with does and always used to snuggle with my one doe Pauline at night or even when she was napping during the day. It was the cutest thing!


----------



## kenzie

My whethers never snuggle together
I guess they have to have their own "space".


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh, right you just got Uproar is it? How is he doing?


----------



## NyGoatMom

kenzie said:


> My whethers never snuggle together
> I guess they have to have their own "space".


Tellin ya...it's the guy thing...:lol:


----------



## kenzie

I know haha!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Trickyroo said:


> My bucks , Archie and Scout snuggle up  They are so cute , lol
> Scout is like Archie's little mini me , lol.


Too cute Laura


----------



## jennnaragsdale

We have troughs with a deicer in it and its works great and I bought a heated hose so I don't have to worry about it freezing either


----------



## ciwheeles

> My whethers never snuggle together


I guess that's just how they roll! Lol



> Oh, right you just got Uproar is it? How is he doing?


Uproar's doing well, thanks for asking. He had to be double blanketed, but he's happy and warm now. 



> I bought a heated hose so I don't have to worry about it freezing either


I really want to get one of those! I would have killed for a huge one years ago when we ran a horse boarding farm. We had to have 200 ft of hose to get water to one trough and in the winter the house froze, so it had to be dragged out and put away every few days. I do not miss that! lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

I have bought two of those tank deicers...they both broke the first year :/


----------



## dallaskdixie

my little billie and my whether goat always lay in the sun together its so sweet.


----------



## kenzie

jennnaragsdale said:


> We have troughs with a deicer in it and its works great and I bought a heated hose so I don't have to worry about it freezing either


Where did you find a heated hose?


----------



## Trickyroo

I think they put up with each other just for the body heat ,lol.
No , I think they really are attached to one another . They look for each other if they are out grazing and they separate . Sorta like BFFs , lol.
I would have never thought a Nubian and a Nigerian buck would get along that well. But they do  Archie will only play with him when he is standing on their table , lol. And if Arnie our ram is out with them , and he picks on Scout , or more like he tried to play with Scout , Archie gets all mad and chases him away from Scout , lolol.
I consider myself blessed that they get along that well


----------



## ciwheeles

The tank deicers always worked for me, but one time one broke and I didn't realize it till I saw the horses spooking at the water trough. It was shocking them!  

Dover Saddlery sells heated hoses


----------



## ciwheeles

> And if Arnie our ram is out with them , and he picks on Scout , or more like he tried to play with Scout , Archie gets all mad and chases him away from Scout , lolol.


Awwwwwww That's so sweet! They love each other, but they just don't want to flaunt it. Silly boys. lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

Funny, cause my two don't really seem to care much about the other UNTIL...

1. It is really,really cold.
2.I take one out to do any care then they cry like babies 
3.When my buck is in rut...he loves to not only head butt my wether, but he likes to rub his face all over his butt


----------



## NyGoatMom

ciwheeles said:


> The tank deicers always worked for me, but one time one broke and I didn't realize it till I saw the horses spooking at the water trough. It was shocking them!
> 
> Dover Saddlery sells heated hoses


Omygosh...that's awful


----------



## dallaskdixie

i think it odd how some goats will become best friends but others never get along. my two oldest wethers hate each other but as said above my other wether and my little billie get along so well.


----------



## NubianFan

Well we don't get along with all people either. I had two geldings that were inseparable, they were both two old cranks but let them be separated and good gravy you would have thought the world was coming to an end.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Does anyone else's does seem super attached? My younger Nubian (yearling) is so attached to my 5 year old Nubian...she cannot handle being without her for even a minute....


----------



## dallaskdixie

my first two goats loved each other the first (and last) time they were separated the farm wast quiet for days and days.


----------



## kenzie

My older wethers act like they hate each other but i think they do like each other deep down...


----------



## ciwheeles

Mocha doesn't care for my wether as he did for his "girlfriend" Pauline.  Hopefully he never finds out the kids won't be his.. 

But Uproar now _loves_ the wether. He's always sniffing him and trying to pester him.


----------



## ciwheeles

> Does anyone else's does seem super attached? My younger Nubian (yearling) is so attached to my 5 year old Nubian...she cannot handle being without her for even a minute..


I have two does that are like that. They're obsessed with each other! I also have a mom and daughter like that, but pretty sure that one explains itself. .


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lol...ok so my guys are "normal"


----------



## NyGoatMom

These two are not related, and I got my yearling at a few months old...she just latched onto my older doe. In fact, when my older doe had her kids...she was almost jealous, but then she acted like their protector against my other does kids :crazy:


----------



## ciwheeles

I think sometimes my does tend to be like people. They have their little cliques that they hang out in. If I try to split any group up, there will be lots of complaining.



> These two are not related, and I got my yearling at a few months old...she just latched onto my older doe


 Huh, well that's cute! I guess maybe she just felt some kind of attachment to that doe? I know I have a 3 1/2 month old that looks up to my one junior doe. I wouldn't say the junior doe is nice to her but she definitely watches out for the doeling, and my doeling always follows her around in the pasture.


----------



## jennnaragsdale

I don't know if you guys have any old BDU or ACU tops but those work great for goats!


----------



## NyGoatMom

?? what are they?


----------



## jennnaragsdale

Army uniform tops






View attachment 51756


----------



## Emzi00

I love it!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

So cute....I tried putting sweatshirts last year on my nubians...they kept getting tangled up


----------



## NubianFan

That's weird, my daughter buys those at surplus and wears them herself. I will have to show her that goats are stealing her style.


----------



## ciwheeles

Ah that would be perfect for Uproar! He would look manly and be warm! :laugh:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lol Leslie  Question is...are they wearing it better?


----------



## NubianFan

Not really. My daughter is pretty buff she works out all the time. She found some army pants and tops that fit her perfect and she looks pretty dang good in them, a little too good given that she is only 12. I didn't even know it was possible to make those uniforms look good.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lol...hahahaha.....:lol: I know what you mean, my daughter is 15


----------



## jennnaragsdale

I just look for the tops that have the elastic in the waist that can be pulled tight. That way they say on and I sew the sleeves


----------



## NyGoatMom

NubianFan said:


> Not really. My daughter is pretty buff she works out all the time. She found some army pants and tops that fit her perfect and she looks pretty dang good in them, a little too good given that she is only 12. I didn't even know it was possible to make those uniforms look good.


It made me think of those comparisons they do in magazines is why I said that...I hope you took that as a joke I re-read it and thought...oops!! I should explain my thinking!


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah I knew what you meant, those things were they have two stars in the same outfit and ask who wore it better. LOL my daughter wears the pants with a black fitted shirt or a t shirt with camo pockets then she wears the jackets/shirts with jeans. we got them for a song and she likes them so I ain't complaining.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok, good Lol...I thought you did but wanted to be sure  
My daughter needs to go to bed....she is playing Just Dance right now....


----------



## kenzie

Good Morning everyone!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Howdy :wave:


----------



## kenzie

It is currently 27 degrees here this AM brrr


----------



## ksalvagno

Today is supposed to be in the 30s and then the next 4 days be extremely cold. 

I rigged up a couple heat lamps for my girls and may go to goodwill to look for vests. Luckily the heat lamps are outside the pen and they can't get to them but should help with warmth. Already have the heated water bucket going.


----------



## kenzie

Yep, got heated buckets running here too


----------



## NyGoatMom

We were -15 last night....Monday is going to be in the 40's....crazy! Gonna have to watch for pneumonia...


----------



## kenzie

Wow -15?!?!? That is VERY cold!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah...my cold water pipes are frozen...so we have to use just hot. Means we fill a bucket and let it cool before giving it! What a pain.


----------



## NyGoatMom

With the wind chill factor it's gonna be -30 or so next week.


----------



## kenzie

Wow that is very cold it is supposed to be pretty cold here next week too but not like that! It is supposed to start raining again too!


----------



## NyGoatMom

ugh...that means freezing rain....

I can't wait til spring


----------



## kenzie

Same here!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Let's see...we have snow here usually until April......so.....4 more months :sigh:


----------



## kenzie

We havent had snow yet this year.. I kinda want it and kinda dont


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'll give you some...we have about a foot right now....


----------



## Emzi00

You can have all of mine.... I don't want it. You can take the ice too.


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol Emma! You're so nice to offer


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh:


----------



## kenzie

Yea actually i dont want any haha neither do my goats lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well I have to go do errands...in the snow.....lol....ttyl :wave:


----------



## kenzie

Good luck haha!! Bye


----------



## jennnaragsdale

It's nice here today like high teens or twenties I have the barn open and the animals are get much needed air hope they enjoy it is shal be short lived...


----------



## ciwheeles

Hey everybody! 

It was 10 this morning but it's in the teens now. Hope everybody survived the cold


----------



## kenzie

Man i cant wait till spring!


----------



## jennnaragsdale

[URLhttp://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=7d0521ea-aace-4a18-9d62-0820fc367c6f][/URL]. I saw this on sale but didn't rly look into it thought I saw someone on here looking for a camera.


----------



## Trickyroo

It's thirty now , almost balmy ! I can't believe how cold it was last 
night ! But at least the wind died down , or it would have been much more brutal then -1 ! I had everyone out today enjoying the sun and romping around in the snow. The babies loved it to a certain point.
My babies are my Nigerians BTW , lolol. I have young ones , so they are really babies  They get to go back in the garage where its warmer then the barn. And its sunny , so that makes it nice inside.
Almost like my garage was made for goat pens , lololol.
Hope everyone is doing well today


----------



## kenzie

Wish me luck yall, i gotta go feed critters brr


----------



## kenzie

kenzie said:


> Wish me luck yall, i gotta go feed critters brr


I survived!! I was wanderin something, we just bought a new bag of goat feed (same kind we always get) and now our goats dont want to eat it, what would cause that thanks?!


----------



## goathiker

The company probably changed one of the ingredients in it.


----------



## kenzie

Ok thank you!


----------



## kenzie

Well i am goin to bed goodnight! Hope everyone has a safe and good night!


----------



## goathiker

G'Night


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lol...yeah, umm...right now it is 8 degrees.... but the sun today was nice


----------



## jennnaragsdale

8 is nice! I did my chores early I never doim usually out there at midnight but last two days have been done by 7!


----------



## jennnaragsdale

I better be careful or it may become a habit


----------



## jennnaragsdale

I was trying to be sneaky and get some good pics of buttercups belly, not very good but oh we'll, I hoping she had triplets this year, last she had twins and a mummy baby.


----------



## jennnaragsdale




----------



## NyGoatMom

She's got a good chance of a few! Looks pretty wide there


----------



## NyGoatMom

I took the goats some warm water this evening...all but one took a good long drink....but my nubian doe, Heidi, she'll eat snow....


----------



## jennnaragsdale

NyGoatMom said:


> She's got a good chance of a few! Looks pretty wide there


She has about 1.5-2 months left too. I say this every year but next year I meant it, the buck is not going to run with the heard! I need to control the dates, BUT we'll see we just bought a new place a few months ago, come spring were doing a major overhaul with the fencing. We just strange up electric for now, and its not even plugged in now. We're going to do 4x4 goat sheep fencing with wooden posts every 8-10 feet a board along the top for support and eclectic on the inside. Well that's my dream fencing anyways I
Ll have to hit one hell of a sale to make it happen but something close to that can be expected!


----------



## PantoneH

We want to fence in our front yard (do it ouselves) and stretch no climb fencing and have an auto gate that opens when you run over the cable- thats my dream fence paint it white..... Oh with solar powered lanterns all down the front yard and side pasture


----------



## PantoneH

And it ws freezing the last two nights gonna have to invest in a bucket heate bc my water trough for the horses was frozen over.  so i plan on taking out some hot water with a bit of mollasses to make sure theyre drinking... Had a friends horse go down bc he wouldnt drink the frozen water in his trough. Hes okay now but we gotta make sure they hydrate!!!!


----------



## jennnaragsdale

A farmer near us just hot rid of his live stock I'm going to see if hell sell me his gates! I do want one for our drive way keep those kids ( human too) in!


----------



## PantoneH

Yup!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

PantoneH said:


> We want to fence in our front yard (do it ouselves) and stretch no climb fencing and have an auto gate that opens when you run over the cable- thats my dream fence paint it white..... Oh with solar powered lanterns all down the front yard and side pasture


:ZZZ: You must be dreamin' :lol:


----------



## PantoneH

We had fell behind on mowing- it was upto our hips becuase it rained for a month straight nearly last year so i decided before summertime this yr so i dont have to string up wire.... And worry about these idiots hitting my goats when they get out well just put up a nice fence that way we can let them graze with no problems


----------



## PantoneH

NyGoatMom said:


> :ZZZ: You must be dreamin' :lol:


Lol very much haha


----------



## NyGoatMom

jennnaragsdale said:


> She has about 1.5-2 months left too. I say this every year but next year I meant it, the buck is not going to run with the heard! I need to control the dates, BUT we'll see we just bought a new place a few months ago, come spring were doing a major overhaul with the fencing. We just strange up electric for now, and its not even plugged in now. We're going to do 4x4 goat sheep fencing with wooden posts every 8-10 feet a board along the top for support and eclectic on the inside. Well that's my dream fencing anyways I
> Ll have to hit one hell of a sale to make it happen but something close to that can be expected!


I have a buck in my front yard..I only have 2 does,t-w-o....in the backyard...I only bring them up front when I "think" they are in heat. This year, I would walk them to him daily...NOTHING would happen, just them running away freaking out and him spitting,pawing and blubbering his manliness at them for about 20 minutes. Then he'd give up and go eat. I did this for 2 weeks. :hair: I finally put the two in one morning and walked away..they stayed there for 3 weeks...and I thought I'd remember exact dates. :ROFL: So now I have a "Did I say March 3rd? or 10th?.....and the second doe is "Somewhere around a week later, I _think_.." :doh: :doh:


----------



## jennnaragsdale

At least that's something! I'm trying to remember when who was in heat! I have add to begin with and then you add a move and such, no records last year my friends going to teach me excel this week though so who knows what may happen this year!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh man!! Lol....you're gonna be pooch watchin' all season :ROFL:


----------



## jennnaragsdale

We only have four does and oen already kidded, but next year could be crazy!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I have actually 2 nubians, one saanen doeling and two kinder/fainter doelings...and should be getting one more doe or doeling this spring. The two kinder/fainters will be processed by then though...so I'll have a max of four.


----------



## jennnaragsdale

Ok I'm headed out to milk, I think I can I think I can! It's sooooo cold two more days of this and then it should be at least above 0


----------



## NyGoatMom

:hair: :hair: :hair: My pipes just burst!! :wallbang: :wallbang: :veryangry:


----------



## NyGoatMom

AAAaaaaaaarrrrrrggggghhhhh!!


----------



## jennnaragsdale

Ah mn downton abbeys up I guess I'll have to milk when it's even colder


----------



## goathiker

Oh no, hope it's not very many one, one would be good...


----------



## NyGoatMom

The damage is being assessed right now by my 15 yo son....we have only a crawl space under the house and DH is handicapped to the extent that he cannot crawl around down there.
Ugh....I am sick and tired of crap breaking!! First the truck....then the heater motor in the only car we have to use....and now the pipes!! Getting frustrated........


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow, you sure are having a bad time right now. When it rains it pours. I hope things turn around for you soon.


----------



## NubianFan

NyGoatMom said:


> :hair: :hair: :hair: My pipes just burst!! :wallbang: :wallbang: :veryangry:


Oh NO!!!! I hate that have had that happen before!! I hope it isn't bad.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well....so far it is one section. My son cut that section out,(it's old copper piping) we have 3/4" and it needs 1/2" (of course,) so we'll have to wait til tomorrow and get some piping and shark bites to fix the area.Along with getting a new 80.00 heater motor for the car.... :sigh: It just happens that way to everyone sometimes...crap piles up and keeps on a comin'.....it'll subside eventually :-/


----------



## NyGoatMom

Going to get some insulation for the pipes too....and wrap em up tight! This is the first time we have had any trouble in 9 years...never even froze up before!


----------



## NubianFan

How cold is it there?


----------



## ksalvagno

NyGoatMom said:


> It just happens that way to everyone sometimes...crap piles up and keeps on a comin'.....it'll subside eventually :-/


Yes, it only took us a year to get out of that mode. 

We are still recovering from being in constant panic mode from one thing after another.

DH had the last 2 weeks off. Last week we got the hallway flooring installed. This week we did almost nothing but sleep. Neither of us was sick but we were so exhausted that we slept in every morning, took a nap in the afternoon and then got to bed about normal time. We thought maybe we were finally relaxing and our bodies reacted to it and finally let go of the last of the tension.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well, they froze yesterday like this...in my master bathroom, the hot water was frozen in the sink and tub while in smaller bathroom had full use of water, then the kitchen had hot but no cold.....eventually we had none. It was -15 not counting the wind chill....
Then today it warmed up to 38 ...I got my cold water back in my kitchen sink...great, I thought Then my bathroom was unfrozen except for the tub drain....and had all water back. 

Then......as I was at the sink...I noticed the water pressure go down  Had the DH and son look and it was a burst pipe under the house. Apparently it blew out when it was thawing.


----------



## NyGoatMom

ksalvagno said:


> Yes, it only took us a year to get out of that mode.
> 
> We are still recovering from being in constant panic mode from one thing after another.


:shock:

It's nice you got the floor done  I need a few done...:cheers:


----------



## NyGoatMom

It's mentally exhausting right now for us...we have a lot going on that is financially a nightmare...but, it'll work out somehow. I hope.


----------



## NubianFan

it is 17 here right now, my back door has ice crystal forming all around the flashing on the inside. My front glass door is completely frosted over but at least I have my front metal door between it and the inside. I have all my faucets dripping now and all my cabinets open, problem is I only have space heaters now, so I am kind of afraid to leave them all on tonight. right now it is 63 degrees in the kitchen and living room and spare bath and about 72 in the bedrooms, and master bathroom. I have three oil filled space heaters and I trust leaving them on all night but my infrared and my fake fireplace space heater I don't trust enough to leave on all night.


----------



## ksalvagno

Yes it does work out. Problem is getting through it. I don't know how people do it without faith in Jesus Christ because it was driving us mad. Sometimes all we had was prayer.


----------



## NubianFan

Faith is a funny thing. I have it, but it isn't nearly as strong as it should be. I want it to be stronger but when I am tested it sometimes is lacking.


----------



## NyGoatMom

NubianFan said:


> it is 17 here right now, my back door has ice crystal forming all around the flashing on the inside. My front glass door is completely frosted over but at least I have my front metal door between it and the inside. I have all my faucets dripping now and all my cabinets open, problem is I only have space heaters now, so I am kind of afraid to leave them all on tonight. right now it is 63 degrees in the kitchen and living room and spare bath and about 72 in the bedrooms, and master bathroom. I have three oil filled space heaters and I trust leaving them on all night but my infrared and my fake fireplace space heater I don't trust enough to leave on all night.


Leslie, we went through that too...lol....all my windows are old :/
63 and 72 is nice though...we had 49 in the house (stupid green wood)


----------



## NyGoatMom

ksalvagno said:


> Yes it does work out. Problem is getting through it. I don't know how people do it without faith in Jesus Christ because it was driving us mad. Sometimes all we had was prayer.


I pray to God a lot...it's what keeps me sane.


----------



## NyGoatMom

NubianFan said:


> Faith is a funny thing. I have it, but it isn't nearly as strong as it should be. I want it to be stronger but when I am tested it sometimes is lacking.


When tested is always the hardest time....you are not alone...but when tested is when you need to draw on it.ray:


----------



## ksalvagno

Luckily DH and I never had a low faith moment at the same time. So we were able to help each other. 

Has made a big difference for me reading the bible daily.


----------



## NubianFan

The temp is fine for me. I could take 60 and be comfortable. I am just worried about the pipes, I have everything dripping pretty hard right now. It got down to 19 before Christmas and nothing froze but tonight it is supposed to get down to 6. Then tomorrow it is supposed to get down to 2. I just hope this mobile has enough insulation underneath to keep the pipes from freezing. It is scary when you see your doors frozen!!!! LOL


----------



## NyGoatMom

ksalvagno said:


> Luckily DH and I never had a low faith moment at the same time. So we were able to help each other.
> 
> Has made a big difference for me reading the bible daily.


That's great you read the bible.....I do too


----------



## NubianFan

Believe it or not, my crush and I pull each other up like that. He had a low faith moment recently and I was there to help him and he always is encouraging to me. I think he is stronger in his faith than I am.


----------



## NubianFan

I wasn't raised Christian, so I came to it on my own as an adult. Sometimes I really wish I had been raised in church I think those skills and that mindset would come more naturally to me.


----------



## NyGoatMom

NubianFan said:


> The temp is fine for me. I could take 60 and be comfortable. I am just worried about the pipes, I have everything dripping pretty hard right now. It got down to 19 before Christmas and nothing froze but tonight it is supposed to get down to 6. Then tomorrow it is supposed to get down to 2. I just hope this mobile has enough insulation underneath to keep the pipes from freezing. It is scary when you see your doors frozen!!!! LOL


Yeah, doors frozen, windows iced over...yuck...winter is a pain in a lot of ways!
First thing in the morning we have to run to Home Depot, get the stuff to fix the pipe...stop and get a blower motor for the car.


----------



## NyGoatMom

It's great that you guys can help each other ... times are tough and getting tougher


----------



## ksalvagno

That is great that you have that support. Just pray and read. Getting to know Jesus through his word definitely helps build faith.


----------



## NyGoatMom

All of this hitting us at once is just draining, ya know? Makes you so tired of it.....my goats and poultry help so much with feeling down. I just love to see the girls being silly, or see a new pullet egg in a color I don't have yet  I try to live for the little moments right now and keep marching forward.


----------



## NubianFan

NyGoatMom said:


> All of this hitting us at once is just draining, ya know? Makes you so tired of it.....my goats and poultry help so much with feeling down. I just love to see the girls being silly, or see a new pullet egg in a color I don't have yet  I try to live for the little moments right now and keep marching forward.


I find it is the little things that really do keep you going. I don't know how many times I will have an absolutely horrid day and then one person when just be spontaneously nice and save my faith in humankind. I don't think those things are accidents sometimes.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I know.. I have that happen too...and am always grateful for it  Like today, I am grateful the pipes bursted today, and that tomorrow I will be able to have them fixed right away...could be worse! I could have a week without water...


----------



## jennnaragsdale

My friends in the south let their water run really slowly when it gets this cold so the pipes doing freeze. I'm really sorry that happened!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, that is what we have done before but it was just sooooo cold!!


----------



## jennnaragsdale

I hear you we're at -22 windchill -44 right now


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ugh! Hopefully it passes soon!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well, we got the pipes fixed! Yahoo! Now they are replacing the blower motor in the car....and we were able to borrow a friends truck to get feed  We're gonna process a turkey for him to say thanks 

Hoping not to have any more frozen pipes...supposed to go to 0 again tonight...


----------



## NubianFan

Sounds like things are working out alright after all.


----------



## NyGoatMom

yeah, so far so good....only one bad thing happened today...i pulled a muscle in my back. It's so annoying cause every time you move, or breathe deep...it hurts :-l


----------



## NubianFan

NyGoatMom said:


> yeah, so far so good....only one bad thing happened today...i pulled a muscle in my back. It's so annoying cause every time you move, or breathe deep...it hurts :-l


Ouch!!! sorry to hear that. Hope it feels better soon.
I got home and even will all my heaters going it was only 57 in the living room/kitchen and about 65 in the bedrooms/ bathrooms so I went ahead and started a fire in the fireplace and I am baking a cake in the oven, I figure that has to warm it up some.


----------



## nchen7

NyGoatMom said:


> yeah, so far so good....only one bad thing happened today...i pulled a muscle in my back. It's so annoying cause every time you move, or breathe deep...it hurts :-l


 Epsom salt bath and hot compress. no more bending forward until your back feels better (bend at the hips). hope you feel better soon!


----------



## NyGoatMom

NubianFan said:


> Ouch!!! sorry to hear that. Hope it feels better soon.
> I got home and even will all my heaters going it was only 57 in the living room/kitchen and about 65 in the bedrooms/ bathrooms so I went ahead and started a fire in the fireplace and I am baking a cake in the oven, I figure that has to warm it up some.


That's what I do too...start baking


----------



## NyGoatMom

nchen7 said:


> Epsom salt bath and hot compress. no more bending forward until your back feels better (bend at the hips). hope you feel better soon!


It's actually in between my shoulders....but I'm sure epsom salt and heat would help!


----------



## nchen7

booo!!! yes, still Epsom salt bath and hot compress. try not to haunch your back...will aggravate those muscles.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I am getting sick of the cold....c'mon spring! Hurry up!! Right now it is 1 degree.Guess I should be thankful it's not below zero. :/


----------



## goathiker

Happy pullets make happy omelets


----------



## nchen7

Jill! so jealous!!!! that omelette will be SOOO delicious..... *drool*


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lol! That'll be a huge omelet!!


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, gotta cook for the old bear too though. I'm thinking ham and onion and cheese.


----------



## nchen7

with some rosemary roasted potatoes? and a salad???


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh yeah, ham and cheese for sure! How about some hash browns to go with it?


----------



## goathiker

Probably skin on home fries. My grater leaves much to be desired...


----------



## nchen7

delicious. I'm drooling. I miss good brunch!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Mmmmm....sounds good....maybe we'll have that tomorrow night....I have some leftover ham from last night :yum:


----------



## NyGoatMom

nchen7 said:


> delicious. I'm drooling. I miss good brunch!


Ahhh, the price you pay for such selfish weather! :lol: Guess you'll have to have a banana!!


----------



## goathiker

Cooking a ham around here is a week long thing with just us two. So we had the ham over the weekend, tonight omelets, tomorrow ham stew, Friday hot sandwiches, and then beans over weekend should finish it off.


----------



## goathiker

I'd love some of that weather here for a while. It's pouring down rain but, it's not warm at all.


----------



## nchen7

mmmm......haammmmmm.....

no bananas right now. we just took a bunch off a plant and it takes a while for it to ripen up..... I guess I COULD do some cooking.....but the water has been off and on lately....


----------



## goathiker

I'm having to heat all my hot water until I can get new thermostats for the water heater this weekend. I _really_ need a shower...


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> Cooking a ham around here is a week long thing with just us two. So we had the ham over the weekend, tonight omelets, tomorrow ham stew, Friday hot sandwiches, and then beans over weekend should finish it off.


Ugh....ok....I love ham but....maybe by the weekend , not so much! We have 5 people here, and two are young boys,15 and 20....nothing lasts that long!


----------



## NyGoatMom

My hot water froze up again today...but just in my bigger bathroom...we still have one more. 

Ni~why is your water off and on?


----------



## goathiker

When I had all my kids at home as teenagers, they would have ate the whole thing in on sitting...They were like locusts.


----------



## nchen7

the water works ppl like to do maintenance on the pipes during morning and evening/night and weekends. so...basically any time anyone wants water, they'll have it off. I got up at 5:30 this morning for a lukewarm shower (hair was in dire need of a shampoo). stupid water works ppl......


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> When I had all my kids at home as teenagers, they would have ate the whole thing in on sitting...They were like locusts.


I know what you mean...and no matter what, when they first walk in the door....what do they do? Open the fridge!


----------



## NyGoatMom

That must be annoying to have the water off at random times....how is the water quality there?


----------



## nchen7

water quality depends on who you ask.... some claim Barbados water is the best in the world, BUT I beg to differ. they've done a LOT of spraying around land over water tables, and of course that stuff seeps into the water system. there's also a desal plant b/c it's very water scarce here (even with all the rain). and, water tastes different depending on where the island you are... to me, the water here tastes much like city water in north America.

ETA: best water I've had is Iceland. water out of their taps taste like bottled mineral water (which is what it is....). delicious.

ok, bed time for me. nite everyone!


----------



## goathiker

Blech... We have spring water here.


----------



## nchen7

the springs here are still sketchy to me. limestone is porous, and everything sprayed on land just seeps through...... blech!!!

ok, bedtime for real now!


----------



## Scottyhorse

We've just got well water here.


----------



## jennnaragsdale

12 hours and its suppose to start warming up! I am soo sick of dogs in my house!!!!!


----------



## nchen7

water is still off. the pump near our house will go down if there's been too much rain. it floods and it doesn't work. it could be that too...... aaahhh....the joys of living in a third world country.....


----------



## NyGoatMom

That must be frustrating.... My hot water in my bathroom is still froze up...argh!

We have well water here too....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Jen, I know what you mean about the dogs....lol....I like warm weather too so they can be outside!! Right now I have my Weimaraner and I am watching my brothers Doberman, so only two but they're annoying enough


----------



## NyGoatMom

I assume you have water now Ni? Ours refroze but is thawed again without bursting thank goodness! Crazy weather we have been having for sure here in Ny!


----------



## nchen7

Nope! No water....went to the water authority, and there's been a burst main near me. It's been an issue for days, but apparently they just know abt it yesterday. This will be a LONG weekend......


----------



## ciwheeles

> Nope! No water....went to the water authority, and there's been a burst main near me. It's been an issue for days, but apparently they just know abt it yesterday. This will be a LONG weekend......


That really stinks.  I hope you get it back soon. 

That kind of thing happens to my grandmother in Panama a lot lately. They're putting a subway system in and tearing up a bunch of stuff in the process. I wasn't too happy with it when I visited and my family wasn't either.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ugh...that stinks  I forget how fortunate we can be in the states........at least with things like that.


----------



## ciwheeles

Yea I guess we do end up kind of spoiled. :-?


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahaha....I say that all the time...in fact, I said it the other day.Sometimes just in normal conversation, I think how much we have in the states and how we can take it for granted at times. My mom was talking about her salad spinner last time I thought of it...she was saying how if you soak the lettuce in ice water, then spin it in the spinner, it makes the lettuce so crispy...:lol:


----------



## ciwheeles

:lol:Huh! I've never heard of that put that's pretty interesting. Now I kinda wanna grab some lettuce and see if it is crispier..


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hahaha....it works! Just don't use enough ice to freeze it


----------



## ciwheeles

Alrighty I'll be sure not too. 

So how is everyone doing? I haven't had time to be on this thread all week. I'm having to get ready for next semester and we're setting up for the first goat kidding in February and we're getting two LGD's.


----------



## nchen7

Indeed. Hence how someone coined the term "first world problems". Hehe


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: Ni! Right??

Well here we are having nutso weather...it is supposed to be 50 today and it was cold enough to freeze pipes a couple days ago?? Bad news is it's raining on top of the ice...so it is slick outside.

My first and last kidding will be in March. I was hoping to have another bred doe this year but two will have to be it. My Saanen is possibly?? stunted from cocci before I got her, not sure yet. I have her on beet pulp and alfalfa trying to bulk her up....anyway, she never made weight and still hasn't.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ci~ What are you going to school for?


----------



## ciwheeles

> Indeed. Hence how someone coined the term "first world problems". Hehe


:laugh: Good point!



> Well here we are having nutso weather...it is supposed to be 50 today and it was cold enough to freeze pipes a couple days ago?? Bad news is it's raining on top of the ice...so it is slick outside.


Yuck that's no fun. It's 50 here and the temp is suppose to just keep going up. I wish the weather would make up it's mind.

I hope your able to put weight on your doe.  I went through that with a doe i bought. She was nursing four kids at her previous home and it dragged her down. She did though make weight to be bred. I have 6 due. I'm excited but at the same time nervous because their all due in the span of 60 days..



> Ci~ What are you going to school for?


My major is pre vet, but I probably won't end up with a degree in that. I'm going to change majors, but don't know what I want yet. I'm having a hard time deciding what I want to do.


----------



## NyGoatMom

So many choices, I can see how it'd be hard....careful not to just class jump and rack up the student loans, though!

6 does? Yep...you'll be busy! The most I could ever have here would be 4, and that'd be pushing it space wise. Wish I could just get a new double wide and pop it onto 50 acres


----------



## NyGoatMom

This doeling was loved by her previous owner but she had dewormed but not treated for cocci since there was no scours...I have treated her and she looks better, but still not as healthy as I'd like. I'll have to get some recent pics and post them of her...here she is when I got her.The second pic is her next to a doeling born here that was 2 months _younger_ and is a nubian/fainter cross. Madeline comes from heavy milking lines and her parents were supposedly huge...


----------



## ciwheeles

I go to community college and live with my parents still. I'm an only child so they like still having me around and it doesn't cost me much to go to school.  4 year schools are so expensive though, it's just outrageous.

I'd love to have 50 acres. My horses would have so much more room to run and I could actually trail ride on the property. Maybe one day..


----------



## ciwheeles

NyGoatMom said:


> This doeling was loved by her previous owner but she had dewormed but not treated for cocci since there was no scours...I have treated her and she looks better, but still not as healthy as I'd like. I'll have to get some recent pics and post them of her...here she is when I got her.


She's beautiful and has such a sweet face too!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thing is, I like her a lot! She is super friendly,calm and quiet! Just still small....I think I have some pics from inbetween then and now....let me check....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Can't seem to find em...will have to get some updated photos later. Anyway, she is still not great, especially since she is almost a year old now. They said she was born in March...........


----------



## ciwheeles

Oh gotcha. Well I'm sure you will get her there in time.  Sounds like she's already doing better.


----------



## nchen7

I'm sure she's growing, but you can't tell much bc you look at her every day. The buck I borrowed is 3 months younger than my wether, and he's much smaller than the wether.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, I'm hoping! I'll get some updated photos this week...


----------



## ksalvagno

You could always breed her to a Nigerian for smaller kids.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, but I really want a big milker....I had a kinder, and she was too small for my liking for milking....


----------



## ksalvagno

May as well give her a shot and see what happens. You never know.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yep, that's my plan! Even if she is smaller, if she can give me 3/4 to a gallon a day, I'll be happy!


----------



## ciwheeles

3-4 gallons would be great! That's a lot of milk. Or at least to me it is. Lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

ciwheeles said:


> 3-4 gallons would be great! That's a lot of milk. Or at least to me it is. Lol


Lol...3 quarters of a gallon to a gallon is what I meant :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

I would only need 3 fourths of a goat if I had one that milked like that!


----------



## ciwheeles

NyGoatMom said:


> I would only need 3 fourths of a goat if I had one that milked like that!


Haha

I was about to say, stunted as a kid or not any goat that can do that is A okay in my book  Lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahaha...right? 
Ugh, busy day tomorrow....hoping it goes by quick.


----------



## ciwheeles

Same. Get to take care of the animals, go to church, then get hay, then come back to unload it and take care of everyone. 

Oh and right now we have no power. :|

It better come back on because I don't wNt to have to drag out the generator. Lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh no....I hate having no power! Hope you got it back!

I actually have a less busy day than I thought....


----------



## ciwheeles

I did get it back thanks for asking! I have no idea when it came back on. I waited till 10pm for it to come back before i decided to just go to bed. My mom stayed up till 11 and it still wasn't on, but it was back on this morning. 

All I care about it is it's back! Lol

I survived my day, although the hay I ended up with is less than beautiful. It's so yellow I think it may end up as bedding. My mom really wanted it because it had some special mix to it, but it's just not pretty. I at least still have 40+ bales of my pretty timothy mix if they don't eat it. :roll:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ugh...I hate switching hay....the couple times I have had to, my goats did poorly on it. I so appreciate the hay I get normally,,,Mine won't eat anything that looks like straw or is really stemmy.


----------



## jennnaragsdale

Ok I just have to spill the beans to someone! I felt a bit nauseous this am, one trip to the bathroom later confirmed my suspicion baby number 4 is on its way! Please pray for a safe pregnancy


----------



## nchen7

wow! congrats!!!


----------



## ciwheeles

> Ok I just have to spill the beans to someone! I felt a bit nauseous this am, one trip to the bathroom later confirmed my suspicion baby number 4 is on its way! Please pray for a safe pregnancy


Aww congratulations that's fantastic news!


----------



## NyGoatMom

jennnaragsdale said:


> Ok I just have to spill the beans to someone! I felt a bit nauseous this am, one trip to the bathroom later confirmed my suspicion baby number 4 is on its way! Please pray for a safe pregnancy


Congrats Jen! :stars: I have been pregnant 4 times as well...but have 5 kids.The last set was twins


----------



## goathiker

Congrats

I have 4 as well, 2 boys and 2 girls. My "baby" is 23.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Okay guys, need an opinion-
I have had two does for sale for 5 or 6 months. I haven't been able to get them bred so they have to go. My neighbor said he would take them (for free) to eat weeds and starthistle. He has one Boer wether currently (that we gave him) who has three legs now.... (He got hit by a car, because there is no fence. So my neighbor took his broken leg off himself.) Or, he would buy them from me, and sell them to some hispanics for butchering. Or he might keep them for himself, not sure. I want to get rid of them so I can get a couple more does (1 pygmy and 1 Nigerian) but I wanted them to go to a pet home... But I've had them listed for so long I don't think thats gunna happen. :sigh:


----------



## ksalvagno

You may have to go ahead and sell them for meat. These are tough times and getting harder and harder to find good pet homes.


----------



## Scottyhorse

That's kinda what I'm thinking... :/ I'll ask how much I would get for them before I do anything.


----------



## ksalvagno

I would definitely take your time with any decisions. The neighbor doesn't sound like the best option.


----------



## NyGoatMom

A lot of times, meat IS the best option. Good luck!


----------



## Scottyhorse

No... Not really. That was for Karen, BTW. :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

What I meant is, better than being mistreated or neglected!


----------



## Scottyhorse

NyGoatMom said:


> A lot of times, meat IS the best option. Good luck!


I've just become so attached to them. I've had them for a year and a half and have spent everyday taming them. So it would be hard to just see them go away.


----------



## Scottyhorse

NyGoatMom said:


> What I meant is, better than being mistreated or neglected!


Yeah, I got that


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh, I know what you mean! I had to process my doe.I loved her, she was so great with people!I tried to sell, but no takers. She was my first goat, but she was not a milker, bossy, pushy and just a general PITB....but I really liked her. It was hard, and at first I couldn't eat the meat...but after time went on, it got easier. I am now glad I did because my herd is closer to where I want it, and it's more peaceful.

I hope you have other options available!


----------



## jennnaragsdale

nchen7 said:


> wow! congrats!!!


Thanks I was bursting and wanted to tell someone!


----------



## kenzie

Good Morning everyone!, i hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Goatzrule

Good Morning. I hope you guys don't mind me popping in. :wave:


----------



## ksalvagno

Good morning everyone!


----------



## ciwheeles

Good afternoon everybody! Hope those that are dealing with this cold bout are making through alright.


----------



## ksalvagno

I can't believe that we are going to have these super cold temps for over a week! We just aren't used to having it this cold for a period of time in Ohio.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I am also so sick of this frigid weather!! I have lost one bantam chicken so far from the cold  
Today it is 9 degrees....in the sun!


----------



## ciwheeles

NyGoatMom said:


> I am also so sick of this frigid weather!! I have lost one bantam chicken so far from the cold
> Today it is 9 degrees....in the sun!


That's so sad. I'm sorry for your loss. 

It's 20 here, but it's 5 at night. It's just too cold.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks.... I cannot wait for spring! Wonder how many calendar days it is?


----------



## goathiker

It's exactly 8 weeks until spring today...


----------



## ciwheeles

That feels like a lifetime away. :-|


----------



## ksalvagno

I don't mind our normal cold temps. But really don't like these below normal temps. The dogs hate going out there too. They do their business and come right back in.


----------



## ciwheeles

ksalvagno said:


> I don't mind our normal cold temps. But really don't like these below normal temps. The dogs hate going out there too. They do their business and come right back in.


Agreed. Our normal temperatures don't bother me much either. 20 years of living here I'm used to 30 degree days. But I've really never in my life experienced cold like this.


----------



## goathiker

I hate to say it , but, it's beautiful here. I spent the day scrubbing water troughs and getting the tiller tuned up. This weekend I'll break some new garden areas and get the peas planted.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow....good for you Jill..I'd love to able to do stuff outside but it's bitter cold and windy. The chickens barely come out of the coop, the goats stay in the shelters and the ducks and geese lay around with their feet tucked into their feathers all day...

Karen....my dog and my brothers dog (I am watching him) go out,pee and try to come back in.:lol: I have to tell them to GO POTTY!! to get them to finish business....


----------



## ksalvagno

Jill, that is great that you were able to get things done. I just work on inside stuff for now.


----------



## goathiker

Earlier this winter, when it was 14 degrees for a couple weeks, my poor little feist got so cold he couldn't jump back up on the deck to the dog door. He made the most horrible noise so that I would come rescue his poor frozen little hide.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Me too...my daughter and I have gotten a lot of cleaning done the last couple days.


----------



## goathiker

You know though, just wait. You guys will all be having beautiful summer weather in a few months and it will rain all summer here.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ugh,really? You get a lot of rain there? We had a summer a few years back, that likely drove me nuts! It would rain for two weeks straight...I'd mow as soon as I could and it would rain again for two more weeks! That was so depressing!


----------



## ksalvagno

It is always something. I just make sure to make the most of the nice days.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I know...I love the first few t-shirt days where you can get raking done and start seeing the small greenery poking through


----------



## ksalvagno

Yes, once May hits, it is pretty much all outdoor work. We get some good days in April and if we are lucky a day here and there in March.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sounds about like here...March comes in like a lion and out like a lamb...well, sometimes it's actually april before that happens


----------



## goathiker

Normally it rains a lot here. They're already starting to worry about water shortages this year. That won't affect me where I'm at but, it could be bad for the metro areas. It's only snowed twice at the main ski area this year. It's all good. These dry patterns come around about every 20 years. 

Hey Karen, have you ever heard of HAARP and the weather controlling that is associated with it?


----------



## NyGoatMom

We actually have not gotten much in our area for snow this year, just the really unseasonably cold weather.In fact, the last storm bypassed us...which seems rare. Supposed to snow tomorrow afternoon into the night but no idea what we'll get..


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> Hey Karen, have you ever heard of HAARP and the weather controlling that is associated with it?


I have read a little about it but it has been a while. Weather patterns and stuff has always interested me.


----------



## goathiker

The theory was that HAARP was used in conjunction with the chemtrail spraying that was being done over America and other countries. We don't know what exactly they were doing. Evergreen Aviation here in Oregon had the contract for spraying the chemtrails. 
Interesting facts
#1 Evergreen aviation when bankrupt this last summer over tax dodging
#2 There has been no chemtrail spraying since then
#3 HAARP was shut down in June last summer just before the hot dry weather pattern started and now cold dry for much of America.

If you like weather patterns, you might find this interesting. https://sites.google.com/site/medievalwarmperiod/Home


----------



## NubianFan

What exactly is chemtrail spraying?


----------



## goathiker

It's like cloud seeding. They would crisscross an area with jet trails that didn't dissipate. Instead they would spread out and, if it worked right, cause a cloud cover and rain within a couple days.


----------



## NubianFan

oh yeah I have heard of cloud seeding.


----------



## NubianFan

That's kinda scary actually. This is unrelated in one way yet related in another. I watched a show about fruit hunters last night, they are these people who traverse the globe trying to preserve biodiversity of the worlds fruits because what is grown for supermarkets around the world is a very slim amount of the same varieties. Anyway they went to Borneo and they had a little old native man guide them through the jungle to find the fruits and my daughter and I just fell in love with him, he was so cool, we were saying how we would like to go to borneo and hang out with him. He was showing them fruits and all the sudden stopped and got this look of intense concentration on his face, then picked up a leaf put it in his mouth and made this whistle that sounded like a bird call then he raised a tiny bow and arrow and shot something. He was just so COOL. Anyway I said all that to say this. It made me CRY because they have cut half the forest of borneo and this little old man was talking about them destroying the forest and they took him in a jeep and showed him the logging operations and the look on his face he looked like he was about to fall out of the back of the jeep. He just had this look of pain and devastation and he said that it was like being gutted with a bush knife, his words.


----------



## goathiker

So, this is just like the next generation cloud seeding...Creating the clouds instead of using natural ones.


----------



## goathiker

I'd have to go start up the dinosaur to find the references but, did you know that the Rain Forests were actually gigantic gardens planted, on purpose, by an ancient race of men. Everything that they needed, be it food, medicine, etc., is contained in these gardens.


----------



## NubianFan

And I know not all logging is bad that isn't what made me cry it was just that this area has so many things that aren't anywhere on earth and they are just coming in and clear cutting and burning whats left so when they get done is just barren dirt. And that poor little native man, I mean I think my daughter and I fell in love with him he was just so wild and natural but so intelligent. He couldn't speak English but they translated what he was saying and it was obvious he was so intelligent.


----------



## NubianFan

Oh he showed the fruit hunter fruits that were poisonous to humans to eat but that were useful in treating worms in their dogs, he showed them fruits that were used as medicines for humans and fruits that were used as food for humans.


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> If you like weather patterns, you might find this interesting. https://sites.google.com/site/medievalwarmperiod/Home


Fascinating reading. I didn't realize they stopped the chemtrails.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Leslie....sounds like a show I'd watch too  I love documentaries especially when nature is involved. I grew up on Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> I'd have to go start up the dinosaur to find the references but, did you know that the Rain Forests were actually gigantic gardens planted, on purpose, by an ancient race of men. Everything that they needed, be it food, medicine, etc., is contained in these gardens.


Dinosaur? :shrug:


----------



## goathiker

Dinosaur=Gigantic ancient computer. It takes 10 minutes just to boot up...


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: Ohhhh......hahahaha...


----------



## NubianFan

I loved Mutual of Omaha. I still love Nature and Jack Hanna's animal adventures, I know it is for kids but I like it. I also like anything Marty Stouffer does.


----------



## nchen7

goathiker said:


> I'd have to go start up the dinosaur to find the references but, did you know that the Rain Forests were actually gigantic gardens planted, on purpose, by an ancient race of men. Everything that they needed, be it food, medicine, etc., is contained in these gardens.


that's interesting you say that. we had some permaculture guys do a talk here recently, and one of them said that the indigenous people in the Amazon was able to sustain much larger percent of the population than we do today with our resources, and they were able to regenerate the earth/soil/forest, which left the earth better than it was.


----------



## NyGoatMom

NubianFan said:


> I loved Mutual of Omaha. I still love Nature and Jack Hanna's animal adventures, I know it is for kids but I like it. I also like anything Marty Stouffer does.


David Attenborough


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hey guys....long day today! But a good day  How was yours?


----------



## NubianFan

weird sorta but overall good.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Weird? Did you get abducted by aliens?


----------



## ciwheeles

I had a good day. I've been busy cause my mom went out of town, so I've been taking care of all the animals. My dad's tried to help me, but his farm care knowledge is limited to the chickens. 



> Did you get abducted by aliens?


 Lol! That would be weird!


----------



## NyGoatMom

That was the first weird thing that came to mind....:lol:


----------



## goathiker

I have a weird visitor...


----------



## NyGoatMom

??a muskrat?? "lol: Guess I am totally random today!


----------



## NubianFan

NyGoatMom said:


> Weird? Did you get abducted by aliens?


LOL nope not yet, My mom, daughter and I went and looked at a house I am considering, then we went and looked at our resident trumpeter swan population at a small lake near us. Then we ate some pretty bad chinese food. Then we went to a marina and looked at boats and seagulls. (we live inland yet near a large lake and the seagulls have been coming in and staying) So we went to two different lakes. Also my throat has been scratchy and weird all day, not really hurting just scratchy.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ahh, so not as weird as it sounded  Nice you have swans.....

How'd the house look?


----------



## ksalvagno

Sounds like basically a good day. 

We got hit good with snow so we didn't leave the house this weekend. Had to do snow removal both days.

But we got the last things done in our office so that is now the second room we have totally completed. DH also finished the trim in the hallway.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Congrats Karen! That is always such a good feeling


----------



## ciwheeles

Yea non of that is alien abduction, muskrat visitor weird. :laugh:


----------



## ciwheeles

> But we got the last things done in our office so that is now the second room we have totally completed. DH also finished the trim in the hallway.


Oh nice! Congrats!


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: I'm tired if you couldn't tell  I wanna watch a good lifetime movie but I only have netflix....


----------



## goathiker

NyGoatMom said:


> ??a muskrat?? "lol: Guess I am totally random today!


 That's pretty close actually. You know the people who dump these things don't consider that it would be easier to shoot her and put her in the crock pot then to catch her...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Was she a pet? Looks like a meat breed...


----------



## NubianFan

awww she looks sweet. I would say and tasty but I hate rabbit meat.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Really? I like it...I think it's very similar to chicken myself. The legs are bigger too than a heritage chicken so I use the chicken legs for stews and soups,sauces and such and the rabbit legs stay whole.


----------



## ksalvagno

She's cute.


----------



## NubianFan

NyGoatMom said:


> Ahh, so not as weird as it sounded  Nice you have swans.....
> 
> How'd the house look?


Well it is a long story that i can't actually relate but I knew the house. I wanted it the last time it was for sell but I couldn't buy it then for certain reasons. Anyway, it is for sale again and it has two acres with it, so I went and showed it to my mom, I already have been inside that house, many, many times. I know it pretty well, so I wanted to see what she thought. She liked it a lot. It already has two fenced pasture areas, and enough land to make a third and it already has a storage shed and barn for the girls. It is well within my price range, in my daughters school district , still close to mom and dad but not too close, really it is almost perfect. 
I counted 88 swans today. There might have been more around the bend of the lake that I couldn't see. There is a long story about them too, they are trumpeters and they are not supposed to overwinter in Arkansas but this group got blown off track by a storm when migrating several years ago and now their offspring keep coming back because this is where they remember. So they bought this private lake and made a refuge for them and they are protected. It is pretty cool. You can get pretty close to them.


----------



## goathiker

I'm going to get a pair of New Zealands and keep her to breed. I don't think she's more than a year old. Her hind feet are huge still. Maybe a Flemish Giant mix?
I just went and told DH her name is "Muskrat"


----------



## NubianFan

I've never had it tame, but the wild rabbit we ate growing up was always gross to me. Tough dark meat and dry and gamey. I love squirrel but hate rabbit. In fact I like all kinds of odd meats so you would think I would like it but I don't .


----------



## NubianFan

Perfect name!


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> I'm going to get a pair of New Zealands and keep her to breed. I don't think she's more than a year old. Her hind feet are huge still. Maybe a Flemish Giant mix?
> I just went and told DH her name is "Muskrat"


:lol: Nice name


----------



## NyGoatMom

NubianFan said:


> Well it is a long story that i can't actually relate but I knew the house. I wanted it the last time it was for sell but I couldn't buy it then for certain reasons. Anyway, it is for sale again and it has two acres with it, so I went and showed it to my mom, I already have been inside that house, many, many times. I know it pretty well, so I wanted to see what she thought. She liked it a lot. It already has two fenced pasture areas, and enough land to make a third and it already has a storage shed and barn for the girls. It is well within my price range, in my daughters school district , still close to mom and dad but not too close, really it is almost perfect.
> I counted 88 swans today. There might have been more around the bend of the lake that I couldn't see. There is a long story about them too, they are trumpeters and they are not supposed to overwinter in Arkansas but this group got blown off track by a storm when migrating several years ago and now their offspring keep coming back because this is where they remember. So they bought this private lake and made a refuge for them and they are protected. It is pretty cool. You can get pretty close to them.


Sounds perfect....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Jill, my meat rabbits are mixes. In fact, not even sure of what they are at this point.I have a GF who raises the Flemish Giants....I may try to get those instead next year. They are huge...


----------



## goathiker

The Flemish are nice to work with too. I used to show them in 4-H a million years ago. I seriously dislike Californians, nasty tempered things. This one acts like hutch rabbit, not a pet. Maybe someone bought it an then couldn't kill it? Who knows. She was dumped last night, I wondered why that truck stopped in front of my house. She wasn't too hard to catch though. She was just hanging out under the old rabbit hutches.


----------



## ciwheeles

Huh I've never had rabbit or squirrel. The only other kind of meat I've ever had is deer! : p

She is a cute bunny. I'm not sure I could ever eat one. They look so cute.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nice...free is good  I think I paid 20.00 each for my buck and one doe, the other doe is almost identical to yours.She was given to me at a tailgate by a suburban mom who had bought the "wrong" type of rabbit for her kid.They kept her a year but decided to get the daughter a small "pet" rabbit and they were buying one at the tailgate, so she approached me and asked me if I'd be willing to take this doe....she's a nice rabbit. I can pet all three of my breeders.


----------



## NyGoatMom

ciwheeles said:


> Huh I've never had rabbit or squirrel. The only other kind of meat I've ever had is deer! : p
> 
> She is a cute bunny. I'm not sure I could ever eat one. They look so cute.


They are cute, but they are also delicious


----------



## goathiker

They have a pretty fast turn over rate for filling your freezer too. Now if someone would dump a buck out, I'd be in business


----------



## NubianFan

I like deer (venison), Bison, squirrel, quail, alligator, love lamb. like goat, but I just don't like rabbit.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I don't like venison,never had Bison,squirrel,quail or gator. But I love sheep,goat,beef,pork,chicken,turkey,goose,rabbit and duck.

My Mom has tried porcupine...she said it was salty but my friend says it isn't and that she had it seasoned too salty...


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> They have a pretty fast turn over rate for filling your freezer too. Now if someone would dump a buck out, I'd be in business


And the DH says they are quicker and easier to process than the chickens.


----------



## NubianFan

Oh yeah, I love duck, goose, turkey, chicken, of course beef and pork. It could just be wild rabbits as I haven't had tame ones.


----------



## ciwheeles

> And the DH says they are quicker and easier to process than the chickens.


That's pretty handy!

I won't be processing my chickens though.. I'm not quite up to doing any animal in. Any animal we get someone else has to do!

I liked deer. My uncle always gives us deer jerky and it's delicious! I like pork, chicken, and beef. I don't think I've ever had goose or duck.. I guess I'm really boring when it comes to branching out and eating different kinds of meat. lol No one in my family is huge on hunting.

I always wondered about rabbit fur. I know it's inhumane how they take the fur in factories, but I wondered if it's like getting the hide from a cow or a goat. It'd be cool to get some fur and meet, but not sure that kinda thing is feasible.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I never had wild rabbit...or turkey or duck or goose...lol...only domesticated. The reason I hate deer meat is the gamey flavor, so if our rabbits had a gamey flavor, I wouldn't like them. Mine are fed alfalfa pellets and hay. That's it.


----------



## goathiker

Killing Porcupines always makes me feel bad. They don't run away or anything, just stand there and look at you.


----------



## NyGoatMom

ciwheeles said:


> That's pretty handy!
> 
> I won't be processing my chickens though.. I'm not quite up to doing any animal in. Any animal we get someone else has to do!
> 
> I always wondered about rabbit fur. I know it's inhumane how they take the fur in factories, but I wondered if it's like getting the hide from a cow or a goat. It'd be cool to get some fur and meet, but not sure that kinda thing is feasible.


Lots of people keep rabbit pelts...my husband wants to but we never seem to have the time to do it.We barely fit in the butchering.I don't do that part, I raise em and cook em...he can kill em....


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> Killing Porcupines always makes me feel bad. They don't run away or anything, just stand there and look at you.


 Yeah, guess I don't really wanna try that...I do see them waddle down the road sometimes. I love their feet


----------



## goathiker

If you soak your venison in goats milk for 24 hours before you cook it, it takes the gamey taste out of it.


----------



## NubianFan

I can't imagine eating a porcupine! We don't have them here anyway.


----------



## NubianFan

I love venison. I do sometimes soak it in milk or beer though.


----------



## ciwheeles

It must be interesting trying to cut up the meat. I guess you have to pull out all the quills first? hm..

I've never heard of any porcupines here.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Not sure on that one!


----------



## goathiker

They don't have quills on their stomachs so you just loosen the skin from the inside and push it off without touching the outside part. The quills are worth quite a bit to native Americans so, you want to save and sell them.


----------



## ciwheeles

Huh, very interesting! You learn something new everyday!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hmmm interesting....I thought you might skin them...
Know what i thought was adorable? Jill's little skunk friend that got poisoned... Now that was a cutie!


----------



## ksalvagno

Jill, I mix my mineral and kelp. The girls just eat too much kelp separately. I have been mixing it 50/50. Do I need to or can I do a lower amount of kelp?


----------



## ciwheeles

Somebody had a skunk? Skunks are pretty cute. 

I just had a facebook friend post they had a skunk in one of their feed cans. They got lucky and managed to set it free without getting sprayed.


----------



## goathiker

You can do a lower amount. I know the darn kelp is getting out of sight expensive.


----------



## goathiker

There was a little spotted skunk that lived in my yard for several years. I'm hoping that one of her kids will move in now that she's gone. My neighbor has poison out in his green house and not a lot of respect for nature.


----------



## ksalvagno

What a pretty skunk!

What would you lower it too? I want to make sure they are still benefitting from it.


----------



## ciwheeles

Wow she was really pretty! 

Poor girl. If only some people would respect nature and not use pesticides and poisons.


----------



## goathiker

I have a fox living here now. He makes the weirdest noises at night.


----------



## ciwheeles

We have foxes around here. They do sound weird at night. Every once in a blue moon I can here them running around outside the fences barking.


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> I have a fox living here now. He makes the weirdest noises at night.


So you know what the fox says....


----------



## ksalvagno

What does the fox say? We have 2 running around our yard now.


----------



## goathiker

Karen, you could probably go down to a 1/3 portion of kelp. When I'm milking I just throw a teaspoon on the girls grain. That seems to be all they need.


----------



## ciwheeles

We just got a baby monitor for when the does kid and it has a camera and intercom. My dad is having a ball with it. He keeps asking the does. "What does the fox say". Usually all he gets is a bunch of confused looks although Isabella, my doeling always plays a long and talks.  lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

The fox says....wapapapapapapow!


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> I just went and told DH her name is "Muskrat"


Good name!


----------



## goathiker

He he, I love her comment about Kissinger, he was one bad dude.


----------



## nchen7

what a cute bunny! Jill, if i were you, i'd modify "mustang sally" song to "muskrat sally" and sing to the rabbit (yes, i'm one of those.....)

NyGoatMom, that song is the worst song ever!!! and now it's stuck in my head! grrrrr

ciwheeles, i agree. people don't understand nature is good. we have a piece of lane being rented right beside us (wish we rented it for the goats....anyway...), the guy there decided to scrape all the top soil and kill all the plants on the land, except for a few trees and banana plants. we live on clay. he scraped so much, there's slippage on a tall hill we have. but he doesn't care. then he sprays everything down, so there's really nothing there holding the clay in place. my bf was trying to talk sense into him, but no, the land isn't slipping, it's just "settling in". sigh.


----------



## ciwheeles

nchen7 said:


> people don't understand nature is good. we have a piece of lane being rented right beside us (wish we rented it for the goats....anyway...), the guy there decided to scrape all the top soil and kill all the plants on the land, except for a few trees and banana plants. we live on clay. he scraped so much, there's slippage on a tall hill we have. but he doesn't care. then he sprays everything down, so there's really nothing there holding the clay in place. my bf was trying to talk sense into him, but no, the land isn't slipping, it's just "settling in". sigh.


That's so sad. 

My grandparents had a neighbor do that near their cabin in West Virginia. There are laws against building to close to the Potomac River, so even though people like my GPs own a river front plot they have to build way back from the river. Well somehow this guy paid off the officials and managed to build his house right on the river.. 4 years later that beautiful house has been flooded 3 times and is currently condemned.

Sometimes when you mess with nature you do get burned! Lol


----------



## ksalvagno

Or waterlogged. 

People can be so stupid.


----------



## nchen7

yea, we don't have such regulations, and regulators and governments are too lazy to do anything since there are technically "rules" against doing things like this in our area b/c of the erosion. the issue i have is now OUR land is unstable because of what he did. it's slipping off of our hill. such ignorance. so annoying. and he won't be moving his house there anytime soon (yes, some people move their ENTIRE houses here), so we just have to live with it and hope that someone from the ministry comes up and sees it at some point.... sigh.


----------



## NyGoatMom

What was his reason for getting rid of all the plants?


----------



## nchen7

they're a nuisance. he was about to kill off all the royal palms (those ones that get over 50 ft tall....his are close to 100 ft tall i think), b/c the palm fronds are dangerous (only if you're underneath them when they fall...the house wouldn't even be close to them). he had killed off 3, but left the rest. and there was one huge fruit tree in front of the house, but that was also a nuisance b/c the fruit would drop once a year and rot on the ground. sigh...... people don't see those things as free food anymore......

i tell you, many locals don't understand that plants keep the soil, which means keeping your house from slipping away. there used to be houses on the other side of the road, but now there's nothing due to slippage.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow....they don't get that concept? Scary!

I have the opposite problem here....I want to get rid of a couple of pines to allow for more sun but they are just outside the border of my property and the owner says no...now mind you, we live IN THE WOODS, completely surrounded by trees and I am a "tree hugger" of sorts, but I also realize the benefits of sunshine in my yard. Very frustrating since the few I wanted to get rid of aren't even nice looking trees!I'd be able to have much less mud in the spring if she would let me take down just 3-4 trees.Oh, and they aren't in her yard...she lives across the road and up the hill from me..they are on the edge of my property and woods!
Ah well.....can't have it all I guess.


----------



## nchen7

no.....having it all would be too easy, right??? lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nah, if I had it all, I'd get bored


----------



## nchen7

lol. that's so true!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Snowing here again... :sigh: It's overcast and blustery...


----------



## ksalvagno

You are probably getting the snow we just had. Now it is sunny and frigid.


----------



## NyGoatMom

How much did you get? They said it's fast moving...


----------



## kenzie

We havnt had ANY snow this year i kind want some, kinda dont


----------



## ksalvagno

We got about 4 inches. I know they got more in the Cleveland area. I'm near Columbus. Nice to get so much less snow and drifting. One nice thing about moving down here.


----------



## nchen7

we just had a bit of a monsoon, but now it's blown away.....


----------



## ksalvagno

Hopefully you will dry out a bit.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Crazy weather.....I don't think I'd want a monsoon either!

We get lake effects snow here, so a lot of times our accumulation is more than surrounding areas. Not to mention we are at 1500 feet so it snows more often here.


----------



## nchen7

hope so too. the goats are giving me dirty looks b/c of the mud pit they have to live in. i told them i can't do anything about that.....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Awww, poor babies! I know mine hate mud...


----------



## ciwheeles

I'm over the moon here. It's 50 and beautiful. For the first time in 2 weeks I'm not covered head to toe in thermal under armor. 

The does are finally out enjoying the day and I'm contemplating riding my mare. 

Sadly it's gunna be 18 tomorrow.


----------



## NyGoatMom

enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## ciwheeles

Hope everybody had a nice day. 

I had a question about a buck of mine. It's something so small I don't want to waste space on a thread. 

I bolused him in October, but today I noticed he had a definite fish tail. I leave out Manna Pro free choice. Does he need a second bolusing?


----------



## goathiker

I do have to bolus every 4 months here. They use them up before 6 months is over.


----------



## ciwheeles

Huh okay. I do live in a copper deficient area so maybe I will need to do at least him more than once. I'm thinking I may need to do one or two of my does too. Their tails just aren't bushy like they should be, although they don't look fish tailed. 

Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno

Well it is now -8 degrees. Earlier tonight our power went out. Didn't have it for about an hour. Very thankful it came back on for the coldest day of the winter for us.

We had a fire going so one room was warm but we were surprised how fast the temp was dropping in the house. Not sure if we need to concerned about lack of insulation or just the frigid temps are doing it.

Thank God after Thursday we will be back in normal temps. This bitter cold is getting old and we are really going through propane.


----------



## goathiker

Hmm, is it sad that I can tell the Nelson Twins apart?


----------



## nchen7

who are the Nelson Twins?

Karen, i'm glad the power came back on in your house. i was home alone at my parents house one night when the furnace decided not to work and it was frigid out. i couldn't get the furnace to work, and there was no wood to burn (they live in suburbia...). i was on the couch wrapped in blankets and coats to keep warm. thankfully they came back home and got the furnace working again.


----------



## nchen7

ciwheeles, i live in a copper deficient area and the minerals i can get here have zero copper in it. i bolused my girls early Dec, and my black goat is looking reddish already. i'm trying to hold off until Feb to bolus them again. although, i don't think they got the whole bolus last time, so i'm going to have to be better at administering it.....


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> Hmm, is it sad that I can tell the Nelson Twins apart?


Too much time on your hands?


----------



## HoosierShadow

Haha...I remember when I was a teen I could always tell the Nelson twins apart. I had such a crush on them! Now I probably couldn't as I haven't followed them these last several years 

I haven't been on the site much, for some reason it loads really slow on my laptop, which I've been using more lately. But also staying busy. 
My kids didn't go to school at all last week due to snow & bitter cold weather. They were on 1 hr. delay today. So staying busy between them & the goats.
It's almost 1pm and 7 degrees. At least it's sunny! All the mom's and babies are out browsing and soaking up the sun. Much warmer than being in the barn I guess.

Cold has really drained my energy today, I'm so ready to crawl back in bed and hibernate! On top of that we turn our thermostat down when it's this cold, so it's in the low 60s in here, feels colder though! But, helps preserve energy and helps the electric bill a bit as well.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Karen~so glad your power came back quickly...our house has been around 50 for the most part but we did get some (expensive  ) dry wood so it is climbing up slowly in here. 
I bet the propane is just being sucked out of the tank when it is this cold!

Ni~I didn't realize you couldn't get minerals with copper there....would your family be able to buy it and bring it when they come?

Jill~ Nelson twins were too blonde for me...:lol:

ciwheeles~I would bolus again for sure.

hoosier~don't feel bad for being busy....just means you have a life  I hate the cold too...I pray my girls will kid in decent weather. They are due at the beginning of March...


----------



## ciwheeles

> i live in a copper deficient area and the minerals i can get here have zero copper in it. i bolused my girls early Dec, and my black goat is looking reddish already. i'm trying to hold off until Feb to bolus them again. although, i don't think they got the whole bolus last time, so i'm going to have to be better at administering it.....


That sucks.  I was thinking I would just have to bolus once a year, but I guess they ground is more deficient than I thought. I ended up doing almost all the does again. Looking at their tails the all seemed thinner than I like to see. Guess I'll see what they look like in 4 months.

Hope everyone's doing well! It's crazy here. it's 5 degrees, my family is visiting from Panama, and I've got my lgd puppies to take care of now. Craziness.


----------



## nchen7

no, they're in Ontario, and no one woudl know where to buy. only places i found that has good minerals in Ontario only sells 50 lb bags......

yea, i looked at tails recently and they're fish tailing already. i think maybe today i'll go in the feed store and see if i can find a bolus gun. i've seen ones for horses, but they look too big. maybe i'll have to wrangle some goats to get the whole bolus in them this time...... i'm not looking forward to that........

ooh! puppies!!! how fun. guess you're trying not to mess with them too much? i think i'd have a hard time doing that....


----------



## nchen7

oh! i found 2 more eggs from the wild chicken on tuesday night! i went home late, went to say hi to the girls. i happen to look at the back of one of the goat shelters, and there was the cutest little nest she kicked out of the hay, and 2 eggs sitting there looking at me! i almost feel bad taking them b/c i want more chickens around, but...it's either me or the mongoose....


----------



## ksalvagno

Ni - that is nice that you are getting more eggs.

We are finally warming up. Today should go up to 28. They are predicting 41 and rain on Saturday. It is so nice to be back to normal winter temps. I finally got to open the goat door and let the girls out. They were very happy to be able to go outside.


----------



## nchen7

more eggs for now. i saw the straw get floofed around last night, but no egg. they abandon nests easily b/c of the predators here. i'm sure she moved on to somewhere else that's harder to find.... the golf balls i left wasn't convincing enough i guess.....


----------



## ksalvagno

At least for a couple of days you got some eggs.


----------



## nchen7

exactly! glad your weather's coming back to normal. girls must have been SOOO happy to be outside.


----------



## ksalvagno

Yes, they are running around all over the place.


----------



## ciwheeles

That's nice about the eggs! Can't argue with free eggs a couple days in a row.  

I've interacted with the puppies a little bit. I'm such a dog person I can't not do that with puppies.  They're so friendly and cute! We have them out next to the goat pen and they're sleeping in the goat barn. I've been told they shouldn't become too bonded to people unless we have them in the house living it up like our poodles.


----------



## ciwheeles

ksalvagno said:


> Ni - that is nice that you are getting more eggs.
> 
> We are finally warming up. Today should go up to 28. They are predicting 41 and rain on Saturday. It is so nice to be back to normal winter temps. I finally got to open the goat door and let the girls out. They were very happy to be able to go outside.


Yay! Glad you're getting some warm weather!


----------



## ksalvagno

I don't have LGD's but I would think you would want them to be friendly with all family members so they don't protect the goats against you.


----------



## ciwheeles

Yea I don't want them to be overly attached to us, but I think they need to be at least used to us and like us so no one gets bit. 

There are some pics. The first two are of Lizzie and the last one is of Mer. Lizzie is crazy and all over the place, Mer is more cautious.


----------



## ksalvagno

What cuties! You just want to cuddle with those teddy bears!


----------



## nchen7

omg those pups r so cute. i'd definitely have a hard time leaving them in the barn.

what breed are they?


----------



## ciwheeles

I know right! They're just so adorable and sweet!

They are Sarplaninacs. I actually got them from a couple who did the TGS post with the Sar puppies.  They've been super nice and helpful!


----------



## nchen7

OOOH!!! I saw those. i love the look of those puppies! Mer looks soo goofy. they look like they're going to be big dogs!


----------



## ciwheeles

nchen7 said:


> OOOH!!! I saw those. i love the look of those puppies! Mer looks soo goofy. they look like they're going to be big dogs!


They're already 24 and 25 pounds, so yes they're going to be huge! Their father was 140, but I'm sure because they're girls they won't get _that_ big.

I love watching them run around. They're just so big and goofy! :wink:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow, they are cute  I have no idea how you would train an guard dog...seems like a skill to learn!


----------



## ciwheeles

Thanks! 

I've done a LOT of research on the training, but I'm still kind of flying by the seat of my pants.  It's hard because there is so much conflicting information on LGDs and everyone has their separate opinion of what work. That part is frustrating.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I have no knowledge of LGD's. Are they dangerous to people?


----------



## nchen7

are you getting lots of help from the breeder? I know when I get mine, I'm going to be a bit of a pain, picking the breeders name all the time.....


----------



## ciwheeles

No not usually. As long as the dog is properly socialized they should be friendly. It's good though to watch them around strangers because they aren't as trusting of strangers and can threaten other people.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I just wondered because some people don't really interact much with them,right? I'd worry about liability and kids safety if I had one, so I'd socialize it with people at least in the family I think. Anyway, they are beautiful dogs


----------



## ciwheeles

Yea that's one of the very heavily debated parts of LGD raising, is how much socialization is enough. They need to be bonded to the stock more than people, but they need to not be dangerous. 

These two little bears are already pretty well people socialized. So now I just have them next to the goats and do supervised visits with them.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Must be hard to figure out when enough is enough. Plus, how do you know they'll actually protect the goats? and not just "like" them?


----------



## ciwheeles

It really is! 

I guess it's just suppose to be part of their instincts that they protect what they like.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nice....if I had a huge property, I'd consider one but not for a handful of goats on my small place.


----------



## ciwheeles

Yea, I only have 8 acres, but some dumb people around here like to let their 3 dogs loose. 

Those dogs killed my first two goats a year ago. The county picked them up but said they couldn't euthanize them with another incident taking place. They had to comply with the county's containment rules and we hadn't seen them since the incident, but one of my neighbors just recently saw and shot one. My property is pretty secure, but we didn't want to take any chances. Better safe than sorry. There's also talk that coyotes are moving into our area.


----------



## NyGoatMom

8 acres seems like a large enough area to warrant an LGD. I have only a little more than an acre. My girls are drylotted in my backyard and the boys are in the front.


----------



## goathiker

Check your state regulations. In my county LGDs are exempt from all nuisance laws for noise, killing other people's pets, menacing people, etc. It is in fact against the law for anyone to molest, interfere with, or prevent an LGD from working.


----------



## ciwheeles

Huh that's pretty interesting! I've never heard of any kind of law like that!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Good info to know Jill....

ugh............cleaning house today :/


----------



## ksalvagno

Sounds like fun. I need to do errands today. Then this week I need to clean house.


----------



## ciwheeles

Ugh cleaning.  I still have family over. We're all just hanging out today and cooking. It's too gross and rainy out to leave


----------



## nchen7

I just cleaned the kitchen and rebatched some soap... being at home all day is weird....


----------



## NubianFan

I am sick, sore throat, congestion and fever along with other joys. We are also ice encased. So my daughter's school is closed and we are both staying home today.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sorry you are sick Leslie  Have some herbal tea with honey


----------



## ciwheeles

Sorry your sick. . Sore throats are the worst.


----------



## NyGoatMom

ciwheeles said:


> Sorry your sick. . Sore throats are the worst.


But better than a toothache!


----------



## NubianFan

This morning I drank a big huge double mug of earl grey tea with sugar and cream, and now I am drinking a big double mug of plantation mint with sugar


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yummy ....I need to see if I have any orange spice left.... hmmmm


----------



## NubianFan

There is an ad at the side of the screen trying to sell me 60 acres of west texas land. I looked into that once about some land in Montana, turns out there wasn't even a road going to it you just had to go over land anyway you could and there sure wasn't wells, electricity, or anything else. It was cheap though.


----------



## NyGoatMom

well, yeah...till you need to put all that stuff in... :/ seems nothing is cheap now, unless it's made cheap!


----------



## NubianFan

oh you couldn't even get to it, no road. LOL It was so hilarious. I don't mean you would have to build a driveway, there was no road going through other land to get to it. I guess they have to give you right of way to travel over land but they don't have to let you build a road.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Omgosh! That's ridiculous!


----------



## NubianFan

that was in Montana, I looked at this website and this land does sound a little better, there are roads to it and most of it is close to highways, also the parcels are anywhere from 30-45 minutes from El Paso. I wouldn't mind having a piece of it but since I don't really want to move to texas not much reason for me to have it.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Very true....but right now I am so sick of the darn cold!! I think I'm gonna move to Hawaii next to Dayna....:lol:


----------



## NubianFan

my luck if I moved to Hawaii the volcano would blow.


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: The heat from the lava might be nice


----------



## NubianFan

I wonder what would happen if you poured everclear on the ice and set it on fire. would it just burn fast and burn up or would the melting ice put it out or would the ice even melt it would burn so fast? I dunno, I don't have any everclear on hand don't worry.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hmmmm.....I'm thinking the ice wouldn't have time to melt


----------



## NubianFan

probably not, in which case it could make for a cool pyrotechnics show... these are the tings I ponder when I am home sick encased in ice...


----------



## NyGoatMom

I just think how much I hate the cold...and surf for goats :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

But if you had a massive everclear pyrotechnics show going on outside it wouldn't' be nearly as cold. 
On a side note, my gates are all frozen shut in two inches of ice so I can't even leave my yard. FUN, luckily most of my animals are in my yard and the goats barn front is in the yard and I designed it where it has an inside door going out into the stalls.


----------



## NubianFan

Well I am gonna go for a while and try to take a nap.


----------



## ciwheeles

60 acres would be nice, but not without a well, barn, and house.


----------



## HoosierShadow

So frustrating, my daughter wanted to watch a show on Netflix, and it won't let her watch anything, it says too many people are logged in.
So I check the account and sure enough 2 people are using my account. Now, I know it is my nephew and his girlfriend. I let them have the password a while back stating they could watch now and then. My nephew has to watch on his phone.
But the girl is logging in on their Roku player! WTH? Her parents can more than afford Netflix!

Anyway, don't want to seem rude or mean, but no more, password has been reset, and the Netflix guy said their signal will be interrupted for a password once their show is done. 
I should just have my son text them and ask them to log out, but I think this will be an easier way...


----------



## ciwheeles

I think you did the more than reasonable thing. If the want Netflix they can pay for it. Why should you have to?


----------



## ksalvagno

It is so sad that you can't even be nice to family anymore. It seems like the young kids take advantage no matter who they are getting it from.

Leslie - I hope you feel better.


----------



## NubianFan

That's crazy. My daughter doesn't even know our password. I guess I am over protective but that way she has to go through me to watch something. 
I can't believe they would take advantage of your generosity like that, I think you did the right thing in changing the password.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I agree...I would have changed it too. 

Well, we are getting tons of snow here today.....so far, ten inches. :sigh:


----------



## ksalvagno

We didn't end up with a ton of snow. About 3 or 4 inches with a light coating of ice on top.


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's nice.....a pretty icy topping on your snow :lol:


----------



## ciwheeles

We just got ice and a bunch of rain. The last thing we needed was more rain. The pastures are so water logged.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Really? We are still in a deep freeze here....we got a little rain when we had that warm spell a few weeks ago but since then it has been cold. It's still snowing here,although it has slowed down some now...


----------



## ciwheeles

Yep, last night we got a freezing rain. It got cold enough for the rain to make everything icy but not cold enough to completely freeze the ground. Now it's above freezing and it's an icy rainy disgusting mess. 

I wish it would have just stayed frozen


----------



## NyGoatMom

Eww, I hate that! I love spring except when it's all mud....we have a few problem spots in pens we try to keep drained out by trenching areas but they have to keep being done when it rains too much.


----------



## ciwheeles

We had put down blue stone around the gates and by the barn, but some of it needs to be redone. 

It had helped a lot last year.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Is it hard to clean though? I mean with berries?


----------



## ciwheeles

No not really. I can just take a rake in the summer months and rake it into the pasture portion. Here's a picture of what some of the barn portion looks like, from there it just extends out a little bit and them blends into the pasture. And then we have it under all the gates. 

I like blue stone because it makes for a pretty durable surface when it's settled. It also looks very pretty raked.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nice....and beautiful horse too.  I have some sand in my pens that works well for the poultry but for the goats I end up raking some of it up every time I clean their paddock. Anyway, I have small areas so I am able to rake the entire thing at least weekly.We rotate raking. One day it's the chicken area, next the ducks (we also turn the sand every couple weeks too). The goats have mostly just dirt and some grass, so it rakes very well.Total we have 5 pen areas so we do one each day of the week basically.
I like the look of the blue stone


----------



## ciwheeles

Thanks! That's my mare, Nunya. 

That's a nice raking schedule. That's easier than having to do a bunch at once! . We use sand in the floor of our chicken coop. It really does help with cleaning! It so easy to just rake it all up. I got that idea from the same blog that taught me about putting puppy pads and paper towels down in a brooder rather than using shavings. That was a handy too!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, I bet that would work if you only had a few chicks.....I typically raise 50 to a brooder though...:lol: We sell lots of chicks usually, but I may not sell much this year....just not looking forward to the incubators again. I have 4 Hovabators that I typically run all season. One with standard chicks, one with bantams,one with ducks and the fourth is used as a hatcher.I let my chickens hatch all my turkey eggs 

My chicken "run" is about 1/5 of an acre so too big to haul in all the sand, but I did get a truckload and what I didn't use for the ducks I put in there. That's where they take all their dust baths


----------



## ciwheeles

Wow! Yea I can see how that wouldn't be feasible. 

That's really cool! Although I imagine incubating all season would take a lot if work. I just started with chickens last year and this year we'll be getting 20. 

What kind of bantams do you raise?


----------



## goathiker

There's a little brown bird flying around my house. Don't know how she got in here but, she's happy and warm on the curtain rods.


----------



## Scottyhorse

So, I, uh, went to petco last night after my doctors appointment...


----------



## goathiker

Cool, I like the half moon tails.


----------



## Scottyhorse

The halfmoon is just a little guy, so he's got a little tail. Remember the blue Betta I posted a while back? His tail is getting larger and his colors are changing a bit!


----------



## goathiker

Neat, I'm gonna have to get another tank going someday.


----------



## Scottyhorse

My little deformed Betta :lol: He's a halfmoon plakat. 







His 1/3rd of the tank. 








The purple double tail...














Hard to catch his real color... Looks blue in the pictures.

And last but not least, the mustard gas halfmoon, which I have been wanting FOR EVER!





















Finally got him to flare!! So pretty 

Lastly, their tank. It's a standard 10g I took the rims off of and then divided into three spots. Will put more decor in there at some point.


----------



## goathiker

They're going be really pretty. This bird is driving me nuts. It's flying everywhere.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thanks  We let our Parakeet fly around for a while everyday. If he doesn't get his exercise, he drives us up the wall with all the noise he makes!!


----------



## goathiker

This is a wild bird, a Cedar Waxwing I believe. I don't know if the dogs brought it in half frozen last night or what but, it woke me up standing on my face this morning. I'm going to leave it be until the weather warms up tomorrow.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Standing on your face? :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Yep,

Wow do we have a lot of snow. This is just nuts for Feb.


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol: That's funny!

Yesterday we tried to go Skiing up at the resort, but the clutch on one of the lifts broke, so they decided to shut the WHOLE place down. ???

So we bought sleds, and went sledding in the field next door. Was fun till the sleds broke :lol: 

How much snow do you have?


----------



## fishin816

Another chat thread!!!! Yay!!!! Hello everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!! The other chat thread is getting clogged up!!!!! HI AGAIN!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hi Cade.


----------



## goathiker

We have about 6 to 8 inches and still snowing. 

Hi Cade, this thread is not for goat talk. This is my break area from goat questions.


----------



## Scottyhorse

We have between 4-6 inches. We do get huge drifts on the road, though. Last night the weather was terrible. 5 degrees, not sure what it was with the insane wind. Then the snow was just pouring. It was miserable!


----------



## fishin816

Ok so we can talk about other stuff then........ Maybe? Lol


----------



## goathiker

Sure. 

I need to go take a pic of my little creek. It looks really neat with the snow on the banks. 
Turned out it was good I caught that rabbit. She's litter box trained and didn't know how to drink out of a dish. She would have never survived running loose.


----------



## fishin816

I am going to the Chat Thread to talk about the "animals".....


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Sure.
> 
> I need to go take a pic of my little creek. It looks really neat with the snow on the banks.
> Turned out it was good I caught that rabbit. She's litter box trained and didn't know how to drink out of a dish. She would have never survived running loose.


Poor thing!


----------



## NubianFan

I LOVE that mustard gas fish Sydney!!


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Poor thing!


Wait wait wait wait WAIT! Can we talk about goats...... Just not ask you questions?????


----------



## NyGoatMom

ciwheeles said:


> Wow! Yea I can see how that wouldn't be feasible.
> 
> That's really cool! Although I imagine incubating all season would take a lot if work. I just started with chickens last year and this year we'll be getting 20.
> 
> What kind of bantams do you raise?


Well, I used to raise others but now I am doing one breed. They were featured in Backyard Poultry August 2011 ...they are a "homemade" Bantam breed called Greylegs.They are essentially bantam cornish that have grey legs and lay mint green eggs.They can hatch as grey,black,blue laced red,occasionally white. They are stocky little things  Here's a pic of some...they are the size of the cornish game hens in the store roughly...


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> I LOVE that mustard gas fish Sydney!!


Thank you Leslie! Me too!! I've been wanting one forreeevverree! I haven't seen any in stores. I could buy a show quality one from Thailand, but it would be expensive after paying the transhipper. He was kind of hidden but as soon as I saw him he was mine :greengrin:


----------



## NubianFan

She looks terrified!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Two hens went broody and are sitting in eggs... Great timing..


----------



## NubianFan

I have never even heard of one either Sydney, glad you found one locally. I look at the bettas and have had some in the past but I have never heard of that type.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Betta are gorgeous fish


----------



## fishin816

I need to


----------



## fishin816

Get to


----------



## NyGoatMom

If you are referring to the last hen Leslie? Yes, she was not happy with me taking a pic of her brood :lol:


----------



## fishin816

1,000 posts


----------



## fishin816

On TGS


----------



## NyGoatMom

Jill~ Are you serious you woke up to a wild bird on your face?? :lol: What a wake up call!


----------



## fishin816

I have been


----------



## NyGoatMom

Cade~ Easy way to get to 1000 is to say Hi to everyone in introductions


----------



## fishin816

Waiting since


----------



## fishin816

I started


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> I have never even heard of one either Sydney, glad you found one locally. I look at the bettas and have had some in the past but I have never heard of that type.


It's a 'newer' color pattern actually  So that could explain why you haven't seen them before. Going to send a picture to a breeder, see if he is worth breeding this summer or not.


----------



## fishin816

Ok great news NyGoatMom!


----------



## Scottyhorse

NyGoatMom said:


> Betta are gorgeous fish


That's why I have 8 and counting :laugh:


----------



## fishin816

Back to posting, 

In 2011


----------



## NubianFan

She is so sweet and loving and beautiful like Snow White all the animals come to her, birds, bunnies, everything!


----------



## fishin816

It will be


----------



## fishin816

So awesome


----------



## fishin816

When I get


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: Leslie! Is that it??


----------



## fishin816

1,000 POSTS!!!!!! :fireworks::wahoo::cake:


----------



## NubianFan

yeah I meant the hen, she looked like "HEY what are you and why are you looking at my babies!!" Hens are so fiercely protective of their babies to be such tiny things


----------



## goathiker

Yep, a bird on my face. I'm debating whether or not my little terrier brought it in half frozen at last potty call last night and had it in my bed. She doesn't kill little things like that because of my kids having so many pets when they were home.


----------



## NubianFan

Cade LOL


----------



## NyGoatMom

and believe me, these are not pushover chickens...they're tough little buggers!


----------



## fishin816

I just need like 39,000 more!!!!! Lol!


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> Yep, a bird on my face. I'm debating whether or not my little terrier brought it in half frozen at last potty call last night and had it in my bed. She doesn't kill little things like that because of my kids having so many pets when they were home.


That's nuts! Makes you wonder what else they sneak by you :thinking:


----------



## ksalvagno

That would be weird to wake up to a wild bird on your face. I can't even imagine.

I'm finally coming back from the dead. I had a cold or the flu or something and it sure knocked me for a loop. I was basically in bed the last 2 days. I'm finally feeling a bit human again.


----------



## goathiker

This one ain't sneaky no more. It flying everywhere. I'll let it out tomorrow when it warms up. It can get food and water easily in here.


----------



## fishin816

1001!!!! Wait! 1002!!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Cedar waxwings are pretty. We used to occasionally get swifts down our chimney and we would have to reach in and catch them and let them loose. This was of course when there wasn't a fire in the stove.


----------



## NubianFan

Karen I hear ya there, I was down for five days, I am just now feeling like I may live.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Glad you are feeling better Karen...

I have had a bat in my house and my boys caught it in a towel to let it go


----------



## goathiker

I'm glad you're feeling better Leslie. Everyone sure has had their share of crude this winter.


----------



## goathiker

I like bats. I have a little colony of fruit bats that live here. They are fun to watch during the summer nights.


----------



## ksalvagno

Glad you are feeling better, Leslie. It sure took a long time for you.

I need to be half conscience tomorrow since my niece and her "friend" are coming over. He is moving to an apartment and needed furniture and we happened to have furniture we want to get rid of. Basically we will be filling up his apartment. The only thing he bought is a bed. We are just happy to get rid of the stuff and not have to move it ourselves. Plus we will get to meet this boy for the first time. Seems to be good for my niece so we will see.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I love bats too. I want to get some bat houses and encourage more to live here 

It's always nice to get rid of unwanted furniture for sure.


----------



## NubianFan

I think I was so sick before I could ever get to doctor because of the roads that it had such a hold on me it took the antibiotics longer to work. 
Sounds like a good deal all around on the furniture I hope he appreciates it and continues to be good for your niece.


----------



## Scottyhorse

We have had bats in our old house a few times. One landed on a mouse trap and got one of its legs snapped off. So I got my dad to let me keep it for a while to get its strength back up before I released it.


----------



## goathiker

Cool, that would be fun.


----------



## nchen7

What a cute bat! I love bats! We have lots that flutter around during dusk. Actually, I love anything that eat bugs that bite me....


----------



## ksalvagno

With the amount of mosquitoes we had around here, I would love to have some bats to eat them up.


----------



## NubianFan

we have some little bats that come out at dusk during the summer and I love to watch them, but I sure don't want to have to handle them. too many people have died of rabies from bat bites in Arkansas.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I love bats....and the fact they eat skeeters is a bonus too  THOSE I hate!!


----------



## goathiker

Here's my little creek, the boys log jam, and the girls watering trough.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nice Jill....I'd love a creek on my property.Does it stay running all year?


----------



## Scottyhorse

We had a year round creek on our old property. I miss it...


----------



## goathiker

It goes underground for about 3 months in the summer. It's good water though for livestock drinking and garden watering.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nice........I think ponds are pretty but for practical uses brooks and creeks are better. They don't get stagnant.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, and this one keeps my yard nice and green most of the year. I'm thinking about planting native Cat Tails, ***** Willows, and mint in it.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I have a pink ***** willow plant in my backyard. I have it set right where we drain the ducks pools so it is growing pretty good. I just hope the cold this year didn't kill any of my plants...


----------



## fishin816

Hi everyone


----------



## goathiker

Hey Cade. There are peanut husks all over my kitchen.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Why?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hi Cade...I see you made 1,000 posts


----------



## fishin816

Yeah why? That was a little  random....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Gonna go watch a Barbara Stanwyck movie and crash early tonight....ttyl 
Jill....I'll be looking to see why the peanut husks are everywhere :lol:


----------



## goathiker

My Spitz knows how to open peanuts to eat. The kitchen chair got pushed back so that she could get up to the bag of peanuts. So, while I was doing chores, she was happily cracking and eating half a bag of peanuts.


----------



## NubianFan

Spitz are so smart we used to have one named Ivory he looked almost exactly like your girl only not quite as fluffy.


----------



## NubianFan

Something weird has happened here again. I am kinda getting annoyed with this.


----------



## goathiker

What???


----------



## NubianFan

Someone wrote their intials in the fresh snow near our little wet weather stream that runs through the pasture. they wrote their initial twice. SF. There aren't any kids around here that I know of and my daughter says she hasn't even been down there to do it. I didn't go look at it because I have been so sick and it is like 15 degrees outside but dad says it was written in the fresh snow twice on either side of the stream. That is in my horses pasture.


----------



## fishin816

Hi everyone, I am back, can we talk about goats now? Just not ask Jill questions?


----------



## goathiker

You can talk about them Cade. This is just a break area. I like to just get to know people too.


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> You can talk about them Cade. This is just a break area. I like to just get to know people too.


ok well I have cabin fever..... i have been stuck in this house for 5 days straight, i have done all the goat research possible, i know every extended pedigree of every nigerian dwarf in the country, i know every website, i have been on the goat spot, reached 1000 posts, when i was only at 930. I know every little ratio and ingredient in the feed I WOULD LIKE to get out and mix.... I need to be able to play with the goats! But its such an iceskating rink.....


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> My Spitz knows how to open peanuts to eat. The kitchen chair got pushed back so that she could get up to the bag of peanuts. So, while I was doing chores, she was happily cracking and eating half a bag of peanuts.


:ROFL: That is too funny. A friend of mine had a dog that opened up the plastic layer, then managed to open a very hard to open tin and at a chocolate torte. This was on a table at the farthest point so the dog couldn't get to it. :doh:


----------



## NubianFan

you could dress up really warm in layers Cade then lay down on the ice and scoot around like an inchworm. It would definitely be weird and different and relieve some of your cabin fever. Just don't come out into my horse pasture and write your intials in the snow.


----------



## fishin816

Oh and i know the analysis to about every loose mineral on the market


----------



## ksalvagno

NubianFan said:


> Someone wrote their intials in the fresh snow near our little wet weather stream that runs through the pasture. they wrote their initial twice. SF. There aren't any kids around here that I know of and my daughter says she hasn't even been down there to do it. I didn't go look at it because I have been so sick and it is like 15 degrees outside but dad says it was written in the fresh snow twice on either side of the stream. That is in my horses pasture.


That is weird. Might be time to put up some cameras. I sure wouldn't want anyone in my pasture.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I know about ice skating. I ended up on my rear while carrying two buckets of water today. Now they're talking about MORE snow.


----------



## ksalvagno

fishin816 said:


> Oh and i know the analysis to about every loose mineral on the market


Time to get some social skills and talk about something other than goats. :ugeek:


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> Yeah, I know about ice skating. I ended up on my rear while carrying two buckets of water today. Now they're talking about MORE snow.


The goats went iceskating today, I let them out in the weaning pen, which is on a small hill, so when they stepped out they were all of the sudden at the bottom of a hill, lol. So, then they wouldn't go back to the barn, so I had to drag them up the fence, slip like five times, getting my foot caught in the fence every time, and then on top of it all, the LGD was laying on me the whole time..... I AM SICK OF THIS WINTER!


----------



## ksalvagno

We have a chance for snow Saturday night but it doesn't sound like it will be much. As long as it doesn't snow during the day. I really would like to have this furniture gone. Just still very cold. 

Now DH is coming down with a cold. I'm sure he caught whatever I had. He is taking Zicam and Airborne. I told him to hit it hard and try to head it off. I haven't felt this sick in a long time and he doesn't need to be sick for a couple days.


----------



## fishin816

ksalvagno said:


> Time to get some social skills and talk about something other than goats. :ugeek:


LOL Karen! I have no one to talk to, so I thought I might catch up on my goat research. I can have a social life when I want!


----------



## ciwheeles

Hey Cade, welcome to the other chat thread. 

Those Betas are so pretty!! I love Betas. I want to get another soon and some fresh water puffer fish.

I love your grey leg bantams! I've never heard of that mix. I want to get some more bantams next year to hang out with my Bantam Mille Fluer rooster. He does well with the big chickens but I'd like him to have his own ladies to hang out with  

Ugh. I feel like crud. My throat started hurting today and I can feel a cold coming on.


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> My Spitz knows how to open peanuts to eat. The kitchen chair got pushed back so that she could get up to the bag of peanuts. So, while I was doing chores, she was happily cracking and eating half a bag of peanuts.


:laugh:


----------



## NyGoatMom

fishin816 said:


> ok well I have cabin fever..... i have been stuck in this house for 5 days straight, i have done all the goat research possible, i know every extended pedigree of every nigerian dwarf in the country, i know every website, i have been on the goat spot, reached 1000 posts, when i was only at 930. I know every little ratio and ingredient in the feed I WOULD LIKE to get out and mix.... I need to be able to play with the goats! But its such an iceskating rink.....


Maybe play a board game with someone? Read a book? Do a craft project? Sorry, home school mom in action here


----------



## fishin816

I hope their date was succesful...................... Probably not because they are goats and they NEVER do anything you wanna do.....


----------



## fishin816

NyGoatMom said:


> Maybe play a board game with someone? Read a book? Do a craft project? Sorry, home school mom in action here


I was running up and down the stairs last night. It kept me busy for a while............


----------



## NyGoatMom

So Jill, you were trying out for the Ice Capades huh? :lol: Glad you weren't hurt....how's the wrist?

ciwheeles~Oh no...sounds like you and Karen's husband are in the same boat! Yuck...I hate being sick.
The greylegs are not a recognized breed...I traveled 4 hours each way to pick them up from the man who started them.Beautiful place in Vermont 

Scotty....I love bettas but my house is so inconsistent with temps in the winter. What temp is best for the water for one of those anyway?


----------



## NyGoatMom

I am trying to have patience with this neverending cold weather! My friend lost a lamb last night to the cold...she felt horrible but she checked them at 4 30 pm and all seemed well.She never went back out but she had no idea the ewe was ready to kid.Apparently she pulled a surprise with her udder development at the last minute. She had been "sneak bred" so she had no date for her.


----------



## NyGoatMom

fishin816 said:


> I was running up and down the stairs last night. It kept me busy for a while............


Do you draw? Maybe try drawing or painting your goats?


----------



## ksalvagno

Well furniture is gone. We are glad to have the space. We want to get rid of a few more pieces eventually but need to find places to put what is in the items. We got rid of a whole lot of stuff when we moved but really need to get rid of more. It is amazing how much you accumulate over the years. But we want to make sure we truly don't need it before getting rid of it. Our last massive purge, we didn't think through all of it and ended up having to re-buy things. So this time around we want to purge the smart way.

Now I'm very tired and DH is already napping. The rest of the weekend is about getting better from our colds.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Glad you got rid of it Karen. I know how things seem to accumulate out of nowhere...my mom is a bad one for keeping everything.I dread the day I have to clean up her stuff :/ She's like a "borderline" organized hoarder...so it looks somewhat organized but there is so much stuff. She just seems to have a hard time parting with things. She saves magazines,dishes,cookbooks,trinkets, you name it. The one upside is if I need something,she always has one


----------



## fishin816

NyGoatMom said:


> Do you draw? Maybe try drawing or painting your goats?


I love drawing


----------



## NyGoatMom

Awesome....make a picture of your goats


----------



## ciwheeles

> My friend lost a lamb last night to the cold...she felt horrible but she checked them at 4 30 pm and all seemed well.She never went back out but she had no idea the ewe was ready to kid.Apparently she pulled a surprise with her udder development at the last minute. She had been "sneak bred" so she had no date for her.


That's so sad.  Sorry to hear about your friends situation.



> Well furniture is gone. We are glad to have the space. We want to get rid of a few more pieces eventually but need to find places to put what is in the items. We got rid of a whole lot of stuff when we moved but really need to get rid of more. It is amazing how much you accumulate over the years. But we want to make sure we truly don't need it before getting rid of it. Our last massive purge, we didn't think through all of it and ended up having to re-buy things. So this time around we want to purge the smart way.


Glad you were able to clear up some space. I can relate. Our last house was pretty big so when we moved we had to downsize on quite a few things. It is a pain having to move and get rid of furniture.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Yesterday morning I noticed my left eye was a little bothersome, the eyelid was irritated, but I just wrote it off as being tired since I didn't sleep well at all Sunday night.
Yesterday before going to bed I looked in the mirror and noticed my upper eyelid was swollen a little bit.
It's really swollen now, I can only open my eye 1/2 way. Not sure what it is, could be a stye, or could have gotten something in my eye that irritated the eyelid. My eye itself feels fine, just the lid. It hurts more on the side furthest from my nose, but it's red all over so I can't pinpoint a location.

I already have a dr. appt. today to follow up some bloodwork I had done, so I'll let the dr. know I need my eye looked at. 
Thankfully it's not painful, it's a bit uncomfortable, but bearable for now.


----------



## ksalvagno

Hopefully the Dr can figure it out for you.


----------



## ciwheeles

That really sucks. . Hope the doctor can figure our what it is.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ugh, I hate getting a sty in my eye! Hopefully that's all it is though....they are bothersome but not dangerous.


----------



## Jezzie

ciwheeles said:


> Yea, I only have 8 acres, but some dumb people around here like to let their 3 dogs loose.
> 
> Those dogs killed my first two goats a year ago. The county picked them up but said they couldn't euthanize them with another incident taking place. They had to comply with the county's containment rules and we hadn't seen them since the incident, but one of my neighbors just recently saw and shot one. My property is pretty secure, but we didn't want to take any chances. Better safe than sorry. There's also talk that coyotes are moving into our area.


That's crazy! If a dog bites a person it's immediately put down no hesitation but when it kills livestock they do nothing?!

Where I am it's in our laws that state is a loose dog is on our property and going after our livestock we have every right to shoot to kill.

Side note ... What happens if the goats don't like the dog? We've thought about getting a dog to watch them if/when we move and get more but out one girl chases our lab/Shepard cross now lol. I can't see her living with any dog...

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ciwheeles

I have the right to shoot and kill too in MD. We even own a few firearms. The problem is if the dogs come out at night or when I'm not home there isn't anything stopping them but the fence. 

I don't for the life of me understand why the officials wouldn't just euthanize the dogs. I agree that if they can be but down for biting a person they should be put down for killing someone's livestock.

So far I wouldn't say my girls "like" the dogs. My dogs have learned to respect the older girls because they've been butted a few times. I'm glad the does taught them the boundaries because now they can learn to respect and like the does. 

I'm not sure what would happen if they didn't like them, but I think that's where the LGD instincts and the early introduction to stock comes into play. The pups should get to see their parents work and meet the goats early. From there they need two years of training or "molding" to put them on the right path to guarding.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I agree. A dog that goes after livestock needs to be put down or shot. I have seen this behavior firsthand and it is a mindset the dog has to kill,and nothing else.A dog like that to me is useless and harmful


----------



## Jezzie

ciwheeles said:


> I'm not sure what would happen if they didn't like them, but I think that's where the LGD instincts and the early introduction to stock comes into play. The pups should get to see their parents work and meet the goats early. From there they need two years of training or "molding" to put them on the right path to guarding.


Duke (that's our dogs name) loves the goats. Doesn't chase them or anything like that and he's very protective of the property as a whole. If a random stray steps foot on the yard and he sees it he wants to chase it away and barks. Heck if the neighbours cows are in the field at the front near our house and he's outside he barks and barks and barks at them LOL He's chased down and killed an opossum as well (we've had them in the barn, same with raccoons and skunks).

He's a good farm dog lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ciwheeles

Wow sounds like he's a keeper!  Lol

I have toy poodles who are terrified of the goats and can't really stop any strangers so these pups will have double as my farm dogs.


----------



## Jezzie

ciwheeles said:


> Wow sounds like he's a keeper!  Lol
> 
> I have toy poodles who are terrified of the goats and can't really stop any strangers so these pups will have double as my farm dogs.


He even lets our 2 year old jump all over him and doesn't even wake up or twitch lol. She likes to put a blanket on him and lay down using his head/neck/body as a pillow LOL.

She's even used him as a stool for getting up on the bed.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks, it's really swollen, geesh, don't remember having one swell this bad before! 
Could be anything, from dust particles from the hay, I was pulling vines/leaves for the goats over the weekend in the woods, could just be allergies, a stye, I am clueless. The entire lid is red/swollen so I can't tell where the problem is stemming. Extremely annoying!


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's terrible, it's so uncomfortable too


----------



## ciwheeles

^ agreed. Having eye issues is the worst too.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Man, the weather forecast doesn't look promising....still cold for the next five days :sigh:


----------



## ciwheeles

Yea we're suppose to get 4-8 inches of snow her starting Wednesday. :/


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ugh....we are looking at snow thursday into friday


----------



## NyGoatMom

This spring can't come fast enough............


----------



## NyGoatMom

Making some tacos tonight...using ground sheep for meat :yum:


----------



## ciwheeles

Mmm tacos! I love tacos. I had homemade soup for dinner. And thankfully my throat stopped hurting!


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's good  What kind of soup?


----------



## ciwheeles

Chicken noodle. It was delicious!


----------



## ciwheeles

When you guys have a doe close to kidding do y'all put her in the kidding stall a day or so before kidding or wait till she shows signs of being close to kidding?


----------



## NubianFan

I am cold and I made chicken alfredo for dinner. It is still sitting there thickening up after I took it out of the oven. I came home the last part of my work day and worked from my laptop at home and I stuck that in the oven while I finished up my paperwork. So that was kinda nice, but my tootsies are frozen... it is blasted cold today.


----------



## NyGoatMom

ciwheeles said:


> When you guys have a doe close to kidding do y'all put her in the kidding stall a day or so before kidding or wait till she shows signs of being close to kidding?


Depends how close I think they are.I tend to do last minute since I have limited space and the other one will yell the whole time.


----------



## NyGoatMom

NubianFan said:


> I am cold and I made chicken alfredo for dinner. It is still sitting there thickening up after I took it out of the oven. I came home the last part of my work day and worked from my laptop at home and I stuck that in the oven while I finished up my paperwork. So that was kinda nice, but my tootsies are frozen... it is blasted cold today.


MmmmMMMM! Love that stuff! I make mine with rabbit usually...so good :yum:
Yeah, it's freezing here too. I hate being cold


----------



## ciwheeles

Okay, that sounds like a good plan. I have enough space, but I'm afraid my doe will get freaked out by herself. I still have time though, day 150 is next Thursday. 

Mmm Alfredo is yummy too! It was pretty cold here today. I'm also ready for spring.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I wish I had more space! If I would have known when I bought this place that I'd be getting goats...I would not live here :lol: I'd have bought a double wide on 40 acres or something


----------



## ciwheeles

Lol! 

We knew we would get goats, but we only figured on a couple. I could have never imagined having 11!

I do need to work out the spacing better. We have two doe stalls and they're going to have to double as kidding stalls. I may have to put some of my horses out and use the stalls for the girls that aren't ready. 

We're hoping to build some more sheds and another small barn this spring/summer. Luckily my family is very handy with power tools so we do a lot of the work ourselves.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yep,we do too. We have built all of ours....6-7 shelters we have built of varying styles and sizes. I don't know how handy we really are...lol...a pro might disagree 
As a side note...look what my son caught ice fishing last weekend  Pickerel


----------



## ciwheeles

Wow that's so cool! They look like nice fish too.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, he loves to go ice fishing  Not for me...I hate the cold and don't care for fish too much....but he loves it.


----------



## ciwheeles

Yea I'm not a big fishing person either. Something about getting slimy smelly fish hasn't ever truly appealed to me. 

My dad and grandparents though did take me on a peacock bass fishing trip in Panama when I was 11. I hadn't fished a day in my life and I caught this huge bass. It was like 5-6 pounds and all everyone else caught was 1-2 bass. I was so proud of it we got it stuffed and brought to the US. 

I enjoyed the fishing, but I haven't had a real want to do it again. Lol


----------



## fishin816

I am feeling terrible like Leslie did, I just came back from the doctor and was tested flu positive...... Great...... more cabin fever for me, and the bad thing is, I can't really go out to see the goats....


----------



## ksalvagno

Sleep, sleep and then more sleep. Hope you feel better Cade.


----------



## ciwheeles

Ew, the flu sucks. 

I don't know what this is that's been going around but it's been awful. I'm just grateful the sore throat part if it only lasted two days. 

I would take a month of sinus congestion over a day with a sore throat. I can't sleep with that kind of pain. :|


----------



## NubianFan

ugh I am sorry Cade, Karen is right, sleep if you can, drink lots of fluids and feel better.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Get to feeling better, the goats will be there when your well 
Lots of rest, sleep and fluids!!

Haha, funny about the fish topic, because I just started taking fish oil supplement today and when I opened the bottle, PEW! Those things are HUGE too! 

Not sure what is up with my eye, Doctor says it looks like a Stye, thinks a duct got clogged, or when I had a piece of hay in my eye, it might have scraped the eyelid and caused an infection.
So... warm compresses and some antibiotic ointment. 
I use a heating pad and it helps greatly, but once I turn it off, the swelling slowly goes back up :/


----------



## NubianFan

get a clean washrag and soak it with hot water, then allow it to cool slightly and place that on your eye. It really helps the moisture helps as well as the heat, especially if it is a blocked duct that needs to open and drain.


----------



## ciwheeles

> Haha, funny about the fish topic, because I just started taking fish oil supplement today and when I opened the bottle, PEW! Those things are HUGE too!
> 
> Not sure what is up with my eye, Doctor says it looks like a Stye, thinks a duct got clogged, or when I had a piece of hay in my eye, it might have scraped the eyelid and caused an infection.
> So... warm compresses and some antibiotic ointment.
> I use a heating pad and it helps greatly, but once I turn it off, the swelling slowly goes back up


I know right? They're like horse pills. What's even worse is straight fish oil. My mom used to buy it and it had the most disgusting an repulsive smell to it.

Glad you got some answers and a treatment for your eye.


----------



## ciwheeles

Did you guys hear about the 



 simulator? It was a joke, but turns out it's actually going to be a real thing now.. Kinda weird.


----------



## fishin816

Thanks guys, I will tey to get better. Pray for me


----------



## Scottyhorse

I saw a few mentions of fish on the thread. 

Laura, freshwater puffers are super cool! One if my next tanks will be a 10g with three Indian pea puffers for sure! They have no scales, so they need pristine water because they are more sensitive. Make sure the tank is well cycled with lots of decor. 

Goatmom (sorry, forgot your name  ) 
Bettas will thrive in water in 78-84 degrees, so they need a heater. They also do best in tanks 3 gallons or over with a filter. All of mine are either in community tanks, 5.5g tanks, or divided 10g tanks  filtered and heated of course. Bettas are hardier than puffers but need a cycled tank as well  it's pretty easy and well worth it. Lots of good articles on the web. One of the best resources is a different forum I am on. Am I allowed to link it?


----------



## kenzie

Hey everyone i was just wanting to tell everyone i finally got the snow i have been asking for!!
But we have like ALOT!! and it is supposed to snow all day today and tomorrow! Is there anyone else who has snow?


----------



## ciwheeles

Scottyhorse said:


> I saw a few mentions of fish on the thread.
> 
> Laura, freshwater puffers are super cool! One if my next tanks will be a 10g with three Indian pea puffers for sure! They have no scales, so they need pristine water because they are more sensitive. Make sure the tank is well cycled with lots of decor.
> 
> Goatmom (sorry, forgot your name  )
> Bettas will thrive in water in 78-84 degrees, so they need a heater. They also do best in tanks 3 gallons or over with a filter. All of mine are either in community tanks, 5.5g tanks, or divided 10g tanks  filtered and heated of course. Bettas are hardier than puffers but need a cycled tank as well  it's pretty easy and well worth it. Lots of good articles on the web. One of the best resources is a different forum I am on. Am I allowed to link it?


Thank you for the tips!! I'm defiantly going to follow them. I have very little experience with fish, so I like hearing from people that know more about that.

I do love bettas! They're so pretty and easy to take care of.

I don't have snow yet, but a storm is headed my way tonight. Suppose to be 8-10 inches..


----------



## ksalvagno

Luckily sunshine here. We have gotten enough snow and I would really like to have just normal winter temps.


----------



## fishin816

Well it's sunny here, but you know I am stuck in the house with the flu, grrrrrrr.......


----------



## ksalvagno

Go take a nap!


----------



## fishin816

ksalvagno said:


> Go take a nap!


Whats the point on that????????? I feel ok, I just have a runny nose, and I am stubborn and think I am wasting time not up and about.................... Oh and my dad tested positive for the flu as well.


----------



## Scottyhorse

ciwheeles said:


> Thank you for the tips!! I'm defiantly going to follow them. I have very little experience with fish, so I like hearing from people that know more about that.
> 
> I do love bettas! They're so pretty and easy to take care of.
> 
> I don't have snow yet, but a storm is headed my way tonight. Suppose to be 8-10 inches..


You're welcome! I spend too much time learning about proper care of aquarium fish so I like to pass on what I know  If you have any questions I can probably answer them for you. If not, I will show you where they will!

One of my favorite things is watching a Bettas transformation from when he or she was in a cup, to when he or she gets placed in a heated and cycled tank. They all have funny little personalities that open up, not to mention the color and activity change!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Karen, am I allowed to link to an article on cycling a fish tank from an aquarium forum? Or is it against the rules?


----------



## HoosierShadow

I have to admit, I am growing tired of the snow. I love snow, but this is getting crazy!
We usually get snow, and it's gone within 1-3 days. We'll get a decent snowfall about 3x in a season - talking 3-4 inches. We'll get some light dustings, and up to an inch a few times as well.
But this past month has been very snowy for us. We still have 2-3" in our yard and it's been here for over 2 weeks now! 

Our temps have been well below normal. We're supposed to get some more snow tomorrow.

BUT, they are saying highs in the 50s by Wednesday of next week so I am praying!!! These poor goat kids must think there is no warmth in this world!

On a bright side, my eye is improving! Looks much better today, was really itchy yesterday so that was annoying, but not as bad this morning. I have antibiotic ointment the dr. gave me so I think that along with the warm compresses is working.


----------



## ksalvagno

Scottyhorse said:


> Karen, am I allowed to link to an article on cycling a fish tank from an aquarium forum? Or is it against the rules?


PM Austin and ask him to be sure.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh man....we are about to get 10-20 on top of the foot we have had on the ground for forever :hair: February is a hand to the throat month.....wish we could choke winter out!
Sydney, thanks for the info on bettas...I read on another thread you had a buckling drown?  So sorry! How did it happen?

I so want to clean all my animals out... I can't wait to muck out the bedding!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Cade~ so sorry you are sick! Feel better soon


----------



## fishin816

NyGoatMom said:


> Cade~ so sorry you are sick! Feel better soon


Thanks I haven't been that sick, no fever, I haven't missed a meal, I just have a runny nose. And a little congestion.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well, that's good 

On a sad note, my brothers dog(a 14 year old doberman) died last night.  But he went peacefully in his sleep, so that was good. Poor Tarse will be missed by a lot of people, and my weim who has known him all her life


----------



## ciwheeles

Thanks again for the info in the bettas Sydney! This may sound dumb but I've never heard of going as far as getting a heater and filtering unit for a betta. All I've ever known to do is stick them in a fish bowl, clean that, and feed them. But it makes sense they would thrive more with the extra stuff. 

My problem is I've never had luck using an actual fish tank. I love fish, but my fish would always end up with some disease no matter how often I changed the filter. Maybe it was the fact I just got fantail gold fish from petsmart or I'm just lousy with fish., 

We got 5 inches. It's gross outside, the snow is melting because it 35* and it's really windy. We're suppose to get even more snow and ice tonight. I had to postpone my road trip to MA tomorrow because of the weather. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ciwheeles

NyGoatMom said:


> Well, that's good
> 
> On a sad note, my brothers dog(a 14 year old doberman) died last night.  But he went peacefully in his sleep, so that was good. Poor Tarse will be missed by a lot of people, and my weim who has known him all her life


Aw how sad.  Losing pets is always so difficult. 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, he was well loved and a super smart dog  Here's an old pic of the two of them...


----------



## NyGoatMom

The worst part is...my brother has been recovering from a broken pelvis and wrist and has not been home.He has been living in a friends house to get help, so we have been keeping him and he has a couple of other friends that have been taking him too. He was at the other friends house last night as they had picked him up the day before. He was sleeping on the bed with them and they said he whimpered a couple times in his sleep and it woke them up, and he had died.  So sad....


----------



## ciwheeles

NyGoatMom said:


> The worst part is...my brother has been recovering from a broken pelvis and wrist and has not been home.He has been living in a friends house to get help, so we have been keeping him and he has a couple of other friends that have been taking him too. He was at the other friends house last night as they had picked him up the day before. He was sleeping on the bed with them and they said he whimpered a couple times in his sleep and it woke them up, and he had died.  So sad....


Wow, that's just absolutely heartbreaking. :tear: 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

I know....I think my brother is going to feel guilty for a long time. 

It's snowing like mad here....


----------



## ciwheeles

> I know....I think my brother is going to feel guilty for a long time.


Aww.  Well, he did the best he could do. And 14 is a very _very_ long time for a big dog.

It still slaining and windy here. Ugh. On the bright side my nose is finally clear and I was able to move my trip to Saturday.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yes, he did have a great life....and he did live a long time. Glad we had him 

Oh good! Saturday should be okay I would think.


----------



## ciwheeles

I hope it will be. 

We're picking up a doe and kids my mom wanted. Should be fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nice!! Those are the best trips....I wish I was going on one :lol: but the doeling I am supposed to get has not been born yet.............


----------



## fishin816

I hate Flappy Bird, such a stupid game.......... 

Random! Lol!


----------



## ciwheeles

NyGoatMom said:


> Nice!! Those are the best trips....I wish I was going on one :lol: but the doeling I am supposed to get has not been born yet.............


Well at least you have that to look forward too! And your doe is gunna kid soon! Those are all exciting things! 

What is Flappy Bird? I've never even heard of that

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

ciwheeles said:


> Well at least you have that to look forward too! And your doe is gunna kid soon! Those are all exciting things!
> 
> What is Flappy Bird? I've never even heard of that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum











Here is the stupid thing....... Download it and seee how stupid it is.......


----------



## ciwheeles

Your right. It is annoying. I can't even get past 3 pillars! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

ciwheeles said:


> Your right. It is annoying. I can't even get past 3 pillars!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


My high score is 43.


----------



## ciwheeles

Impressive

Every time I go to make the bird fly high enough I accidentally make it fly too much and it hit the top.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

ciwheeles said:


> Impressive
> 
> Every time I go to make the bird fly high enough I accidentally make it fly too much and it hit the top.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


The trick is, you have to walk up the hill. Just walking up a steep hill. My secret weapon is to not look at my score, and just fly!!!!!!


----------



## ciwheeles

Huh okay, I'll have to try that


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Well after reading this thread i went and downloaded the game, which is very challenging!! My high score is 3!!


----------



## fishin816

kenzie said:


> Well after reading this thread i went and downloaded the game, which is very challenging!! My high score is 3!!


I have you beat by 40!!!!!!! You will get the hang of it Kenzie,


----------



## kenzie

fishin816 said:


> I have you beat by 40!!!!!!! You will get the hang of it Kenzie,


Haha well i got mad at it so i deleted it haha its just annoying to me


----------



## fishin816

kenzie said:


> Haha well i got mad at it so i deleted it haha its just annoying to me


LOL! That thought has ran across my mind 6,0000000000,00000000000,00000000000 times! It drives me CRAZY!


----------



## NubianFan

LOL I love it how people continue to play games that annoy the dickens out of them.


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> LOL I love it how people continue to play games that annoy the dickens out of them.


44! I JUST GOT 44!!!!! Yay!


----------



## NubianFan

Lol


----------



## Jezzie

NyGoatMom said:


> Oh man....we are about to get 10-20 on top of the foot we have had on the ground for forever :hair: February is a hand to the throat month.....wish we could choke winter out!
> Sydney, thanks for the info on bettas...I read on another thread you had a buckling drown?  So sorry! How did it happen?
> 
> I so want to clean all my animals out... I can't wait to muck out the bedding!


I hear ya about wanting to choke winter out!! I think it's time I flee this country and go live someplace warmer, with no snow ever. Tho here in Canada we only have 2 seasons, winter and get ready for winter. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jezzie

kenzie said:


> Haha well i got mad at it so i deleted it haha its just annoying to me


I wanted to delete it as well! The boyfriend wanted to break the iPad! My high score is 5... His is 9. LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Mine is 44!!!!!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

My mucsles hurt so bad today. Yesterday we went skiing for about 4 hours. I haven't been in 2 years! We even have a ski resort 45 mins away! Good news is, I am probably going to be able to go every week. I took a lesson with a guy, we are going to try and keep taking them when we go. I fell a bunch of times on the larger trail though


----------



## Scottyhorse

NyGoatMom said:


> Sydney, thanks for the info on bettas...I read on another thread you had a buckling drown?  So sorry! How did it happen?


We have this really huge cement stock trough in the horse paddock. Its walls are about 5 inches thick, so he would always jump up there to get water. (even though there are buckets....) The night he drowned there was a layer of ice over the top. So I am assuming he walked on the ice and then fell through and couldn't get out :tear: He was my little wether buddy, and got my Pygmy doe out of depression when she lost her kid. Would have been a year old on April 30th.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh no  So sorry Sydney!


----------



## NyGoatMom

ciwheeles said:


> Well at least you have that to look forward too! And your doe is gunna kid soon! Those are all exciting things!
> 
> What is Flappy Bird? I've never even heard of that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Yes, this is true  We just got 2 feet of snow, and it's still snowing!


----------



## fishin816

I got 45 on flappy bird!!!!! I got 45!!!!!!! I am SO excited!


----------



## fishin816

NyGoatMom said:


> Yes, this is true  We just got 2 feet of snow, and it's still snowing!


Two feet of snow? Where are you at?!?!?


----------



## Scottyhorse

NyGoatMom said:


> Oh no  So sorry Sydney!


Thanks :hug:


----------



## ciwheeles

So sorry for your loss Sydney.  that's awful. 

I never made it past 3 on Flappy bird..

But, I am driving through New York City now! You can just barely see the skyscrapers over the barrier


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

ciwheeles said:


> So sorry for your loss Sydney.  that's awful.
> 
> I never made it past 3 on Flappy bird..
> 
> But, I am driving through New York City now! You can just barely see the skyscrapers over the barrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Have you deleted Flappy Bird yet?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Cassie~How are the new additions doing?


----------



## fishin816

Pull up a chair and come on in is not really been that chatty lately. 

WHERE DID YOU AL GO?!?!?!?


----------



## ksalvagno

Just been busy.


----------



## fishin816

Thats a great excuse! Lol! Just kidding! I understand! Completley understand! It hasnt been calm here either


----------



## ksalvagno

Between bad weather and being sick, just haven't had the time.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yep,same here. and I am really tired right now too :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Yep, tired and my arms hurt. I am so sick of sliding down the hill to the garden pen on my rear...


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: Sorry Jill :slapfloor: It just sounded so funny! :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

No it's okay, it is funny. You'd think I learn where not to step by now.


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol: Jill, you are too funny!


----------



## ciwheeles

> Cassie~How are the new additions doing?


Thank you for asking! Momma and babies are doing very well! Cloudy(The Mom) will already take animal crackers from me. The babies on the other hand are still a little suspicious I'll have to get a picture of them all. Both the son and daughter have some really neat facial markings. Now they just need names!



> Pull up a chair and come on in is not really been that chatty lately.
> 
> WHERE DID YOU AL GO?!?!?!?


I was traveling, so I played around on TGS a little bit in the car, but I don't like doing a lot of typing on my Iphone. Then I got home and I was dead tired. I've still got the lingering effects of this cold.- That's not really an exciting bunch of reasons. 



> Yep, tired and my arms hurt. I am so sick of sliding down the hill to the garden pen on my rear...


LOL!! :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

Names? do you have pics I love trying names...


----------



## ciwheeles

Ooh cool! Let me go feed and get some pictures of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

(-:


----------



## ciwheeles

First is the boy

Second is the girl

And lastly there's Cloudy


I went into the barn today and Sparkles is acting CRAZY. She's blubbering at people and holding her tail weird. Guess it must be the hormones.




Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

They are the cutest things ever!!!!


----------



## ciwheeles

> They are the cutest things ever!!!!


Thank you!

I just put them, momma, my doeling, and my one really laid back doe out. Poor mom was screaming because the babies weren't following close enough. But eventually they got with the program and we got everyone in. They're all snacking on alfalfa now.


----------



## kenzie

Aww i want babies!! Yesterday we went and picked up this baby though!


----------



## ciwheeles

Awww!! What a cutie! Boy or girl?


----------



## kenzie

Its a boy, we havnt got a name yet!!


----------



## fishin816

CUTE! What breed is he?!?!?


----------



## fishin816

He looks like an Oscar to me


----------



## nchen7

Ciwheeles, that baby boy looks like a Storm to me. . They're so cute!


----------



## kenzie

fishin816 said:


> CUTE! What breed is he?!?!?


Thank you!! He is an antolian pyreneese!


----------



## fishin816

He will make a good guardian.


----------



## kenzie

Yea thats what we thought too!!


----------



## ciwheeles

Agreed! I'm sure he will work put nicely! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ciwheeles

nchen7 said:


> Ciwheeles, that baby boy looks like a Storm to me. . They're so cute!


Oo I do like storm! I'd like to do names that relate to their mom

Hmm, I really like the name Storm Warning for the buck. But, I'd have to see if it's too long. 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

The little buckling looks like Charlie Chaplin...


----------



## NubianFan

Okay guys I finally went out and got pooch pics from Dru, and size comparison pic of Dru and Daff and just updated pics of Daff


----------



## NubianFan

So I am gonna make a thread about a couple things in a bit.


----------



## ciwheeles

> The little buckling looks like Charlie Chaplin...


Huh, I guess in a way he does! Lol :lol:



> Okay guys I finally went out and got pooch pics from Dru, and size comparison pic of Dru and Daff and just updated pics of Daff


Oooo Pooch pics! Let me know when you do! I've been trying to get good a judging pooch pics.


----------



## ciwheeles

So I just heard this from my Dad today..

My grandparents are very good friends with their next door neighbors. The neighbors have even gone as far as to invite my Gparents to their son's wedding because they are close and get along well. The neighbors just recently got orders to move to Germany, so they have been getting ready to move. Well yesterday they neighbors brought my grandparents flowers and asked them to take their very old Basset hound, Jake. My grandmother who has been going through a lot, due to issues with her daughter(my aunt) and two grandchildren(my cousins), is already having anxiety problems and health problems due to the stress. So, my gmother informed the people that she didn't think she could take the dog because she has to take care of my gfather and plus they travel a lot. Well then the people starting telling my gmother that if she didn't take the dog they would have it put down.

So then after saying that, they ask my gparents if we(my Dad, Mom, and myself) would take the dog because we have "a lot of animals". My grandmother told them that we have farm animals that serve a purpose and probably can't have another dog either.

My Grandmother feels awful now. She's all stressed about them putting the dog down. But, the dog is really old and in very poor shape. Jake is morbidly over weight and has been for _years_. They just started giving him a joint supplement, but I think it's to little to late. My parents almost want to take the dog just to take the stress of my gmother, but there is still the problem of having a dog that has serious health concerns and should possibly be put down anyway.


----------



## Scottyhorse

That's a tough one


----------



## ciwheeles

I know. 

We don't even know what we're gunna do. My dad is ticked at the people for putting this on my grandparents.


----------



## nchen7

that IS a toughie. but....if the dog is elderly and sick, it maybe a good idea to put him down......


----------



## Scottyhorse

I agree with Ni. Plus then he wouldn't have to deal with loosing his owners....

Looks like I will be selling my two does for $50 each FINALLY, if the seller comes through.


----------



## nchen7

that's good news Sydney! hope they come through. is this going to be for a pet family or bush eaters?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Both, I think. Gunna be for the persons kids. 12 and 15 apparently.


----------



## ciwheeles

Yea, I think the dog should just be out down surrounded by his family. That's better than any other alternative. 

That's good about your goats though, I know you had wanted them gone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

surrendered would be hard for an old dog.... he would be so sad about being abandoned by his family.


----------



## ciwheeles

Yea I don't think these people realize that. They just need the dog gone.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

The sad thing will be is that I will onlt have 7 goats! :lol: But i will have more room for show stock and another Pygmy doe (who I will be able to buy soon)


----------



## ciwheeles

Well that will be nice!!! 

I feel like a goat addict, I'm up to 15!! But, then again I am selling 3. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wow, the people are thinking about coming out right now! 
I'm excited to get these girls out. They are bullies to the others but really bonded to each other. Plus I have no use for them.


----------



## nchen7

*fingers crossed*!!!!!


----------



## ciwheeles

Well they will at least be happy to have each other!

*Fingers crossed*


----------



## ciwheeles

Only 3 days till Sparkles kidding date!!! I'm so excited!!! :wahoo:

I got my goaties almost a year ago and watching everybody get kids but me is making me crazy! Lol I can't wait to see the babies!


----------



## Scottyhorse

While we were loading the pallets into the truck, a piece of hail caught the sideways wind and flew down my ear canal. That did NOT feel good AT ALL.


----------



## ciwheeles

Ouch!!! I can only imagine how unpleasant that was!

How did the goat picking up go? Did they come for your girls?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ouch! Did you get it out? 

I know how you feel waiting for goaties  I want M-I-L-K!


----------



## ciwheeles

Ah yes milk is something I can't wait for either_! _I miss having goat milk. This year we want to try making soap.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Me too  I can't wait!! :leap: I am sooooo sick of this weather!! I want spring now! It's 3 degrees here right now :hair: I am going stir crazy for good weather to clean my critters out.

Are you guys going to get the 2-4 inches of snow?


----------



## Scottyhorse

The person got really sick so they are going to let me know when they are feeling better.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Aw bummer


----------



## ciwheeles

Supposedly we're suppose to get some snow, but the answer on how much keeps changing. 

I can relate on the cleaning. I need to clean out my second doe stall. I had to clean out The first stall for Sparkle's to stay in and it was so hard to 
clean in the snow.



> The person got really sick so they are going to let me know when they are feeling better.


Boo. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## NyGoatMom

My poor duck hut has so many layers of hay and poop....pretty soon they won't fit in it anymore! Jk...:lol: but it feels like it.
The girls are the only ones who we were able to clean mid winter so they are good to go..but everyone else is a mess.


----------



## ciwheeles

That's what my buck house is like.. There are so many layers of hay and bedding. We're going to need the bucket of the big tractor to clean up and move all of it! I'm not looking forward to that. lol


----------



## ksalvagno

I need to clean out my goat area. I was hoping to do it on Wednesday but it will depend on how much snow and ice we get tonight. We have a thick layer of ice right now on the ground.

Glad I got all my errands done today. Definitely don't want to drive anywhere tomorrow.


----------



## Scottyhorse

The doe house and the buck house were pretty nasty as well. We did the mud winter clean a couple weeks ago.


----------



## ciwheeles

The worst to me though is the ducks. They're cute, but they are the stinkiest and dirtiest animals I've ever owned!


----------



## ksalvagno

I wanted to get ducks but DH is totally not going for it because of how messy they are.


----------



## ciwheeles

They are messy. My mom tried to move ours in with the chickens, but we had to take them out because they were stinking up the nesting boxes.

I will say though, they do give nice big eggs. My mom wants to build them a house and get a drake in the spring.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I love duck eggs...but they are the messiest. Not to mention, the muscovies poop is the worst! I'm gonna cut back on my scovies this year and get more anconas and a couple mallards, they are less messy. I can keep a few scovies to breed meat birds though.

Right now I have 4 chickens in with my ducks, but I hate mixing the two. I have my geese with my chickens, they sleep outside at night so they don't really mess the coop too much. I'd say turkeys and ducks are the messiest!


----------



## NyGoatMom

As a side note...DH must have brain farted...he left the tail lights on in the car to use the light to do something in the yard...well, it's 1 degree out right now and he killed the battery :hair: I asked him what he was going to do..he said he was going to try to start it with the Durango (the dead car that hasn't been started in a month  ) I said, Is that going to work? Hasn't it been left for a long time in the cold and not started? He said "It'll work"....Yeaahhhh.....

It's our only car......so now we have a friend coming over to jump it.


----------



## ciwheeles

> Not to mention, the muscovies poop is the worst!


huh, that's interesting. I have Muscovies.. I wonder what less nasty looks like? Lol

I want to try and _maybe_ get a Cayuga I heard they lay black eggs. I think that's pretty neat. I battle with the thought though that the black eggs may not be worth more mess.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hahaha....less nasty is a mallard  Much smaller squirts!
I had some Cayugas...mine laid grey eggs...never real black, but you can get some that do. I imagine a breeder's ducks would be better than my hatchery ones were as far as egg color. They also start turning white (the ducks themselves) each time they molt, they get more white feathers so they end up mostly white with a little black.


----------



## ciwheeles

> As a side note...DH must have brain farted...he left the tail lights on in the car to use the light to do something in the yard...well, it's 1 degree out right now and he killed the battery :hair: I asked him what he was going to do..he said he was going to try to start it with the Durango (the dead car that hasn't been started in a month  ) I said, Is that going to work? Hasn't it been left for a long time in the cold and not started? He said "It'll work"....Yeaahhhh.....
> 
> It's our only car......so now we have a friend coming over to jump it. :wink:


Super fun! But at least you have a friend to help.  I did that the other day. Luckily my mom was in a separate vehicle and I had the jumper cables handy. Our two trucks that I drive have automatic lights so I forget to turn off the light when I use the CRV.

One time though I drained the battery while at school last winter. I came out to start the car and it wouldn't start. I tried to call my mom for an hour and she didn't answer. Finally I broke down and called my Gmother. I hadn't wanted to ask her to come out but she ended up coming out to help me.


----------



## ciwheeles

> Hahaha....less nasty is a mallard :wink: Much smaller squirts!
> I had some Cayugas...mine laid grey eggs...never real black, but you can get some that do. I imagine a breeder's ducks would be better than my hatchery ones were as far as egg color. They also start turning white (the ducks themselves) each time they molt, they get more white feathers so they end up mostly white with a little black


Huh, interesting! The Scovies do at least seem nice and meaty. That's why my mom wants a drake. We just have to figure out how best to build a duck house.


----------



## NyGoatMom

How many ducks do you guys have? I probably have about 25 right now...a few anconas but mostly muscovies right now. I am not getting any eggs yet, are you?


----------



## ciwheeles

Oh wow!!

We just have 3 Muscovies. The breeder told us they probably wouldn't lay till the Spring, but one started laying at the end of January and a second one started laying this week.  We're getting one egg from each duck every day.

Made time to actually update my blog tonight. I got so busy I hadn't taken any pictures recently, but I did get some cute pictures of cloudy and her babies.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nice! I'm getting none. :lol: but we are at 1500 feet and it is coooollld and not enough daylight yet.Most of mine are at least 2 years old. My muscovy drake has cataracts! He is old.....but I'm not sure how old.The first pic is my drake, then my favorite hen, Beans  Last is a cayuga that was old so you can see how much white they get.


----------



## ksalvagno

I really like the brown colored Muscovies. Interesting how the Cayuga changes. Actually pretty cool looking.


----------



## ciwheeles

They're all really pretty!! I love all their colors! I had never seen white on a Cayuga, it seemed the were all just black. That one you have though is gorgeous! 

My muscovies are just plain white. Although one has a patch of grey on her head. We call her Grey Peep, because she's a peeping tom. She always gets on the deck railing and looks in the windows at us.

Do all muscovies have blue eyes? Mine do, and I 'be wondered if that's a standard thing. I didn't even know they had blue eyes till we showed up to get them. I had never heard of ducks like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

You know, I'm not sure if they all do....but I'll have to check into that. thanks, I do like the colors....the cayugas are all black for a couple years save a few white feathers but with age they change.Sometimes when they are shown,people pluck the white feathers out...:lol:
Karen...the pic of the drake I posted is when he was getting ready to molt...he is actually a much deeper brown...I named him Ghirardelli


----------



## ciwheeles

Ew that seems a tad extreme. 

I like the drakes name . It's very fitting


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

for all you wannabe soap makers, you can save some clean snow/ice and make soap out of that if you're wanting to start soap making and don't have any goats milk... it'll be unique and a fun way to commemorate this freezing cold winter (if you want to remember it at all....)


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol....no, I don't! Hahaha....This is why  And the last pic is for fun!


----------



## nchen7

I'd love to make soap from snow! and ocean water (I want to do one with sand in it...). I have some beer in the freezer for a beer soap. I think that's next when I can narrow down what EOs to use with it.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'll send you some of mine! :lol: In fact, I'll send it all!


----------



## nchen7

oh maan....if snow showed up here, the island would be in a state of emergency! then there's me....outside playing in the snow. haha


----------



## ciwheeles

Lol!! 

That is a neat idea! 

We got a dusting last night, but today begins the meltdown. It's suppose to be 47 today, 50 tomorrow, and close to 70 Friday

At least I won't have to worry about Sparkle's babies getting chilled. Or at least not during the day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ni~you can play all you want in the snow here  It would help entertain me through the boredom of winter 

Cassie~We are supposed to be in the 40's for a week starting tomorrow...I hope it stays warmer like that,at least it'll melt the snow  70 by Friday for you? That'll be nice


----------



## ciwheeles

Warm weather is nice, but now I'm just dreading the melting. I should probably start thinking about building a boat. Lol

If it's not one thing it's always another. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

We are finally in the 30's! Snow is melting. We don't have a ton of snow like others but hopefully it will melt at the right speed so we don't end up with water in our basement.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, I am looking forward to snow melting too...even if it means mud!


----------



## ciwheeles

I just want warm temps!! 

I hope the snow melts slowly and your basement doesn't get flooded, Karen.  I know what a pain that can be. 

Ugh. I'm having a hard time finding a way to get some Mille Fluers girls for my rooster. Only My Pet Chicken will sex chicks, but they cost 13 bucks per hen. The big hatcheries won't even sex them at all. Guess it's time to start looking for breeders. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Eww, before you make anything out of snow, go pack yourself a nice handful. Bring it in over the kitchen sink and try to light it on fire. Would melt the snow right? Unfortunately, there is so much pollution in it that it actually turns black, smells like burning plastic, and very little of it melts. Try it...


----------



## nchen7

that's so gross! :s


----------



## Scottyhorse

There is a Boer doe for sale near me for $1000!


----------



## ciwheeles

Huh, I tried that and my snow just started melting like normal.

Guess that's a good thing!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hey Jill...we tried it and our snow melted....we do have good air quality here though. I wonder if it is in relation to where you live?


----------



## nchen7

Sydney, that's one expensive doe!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, np, I'll buy her for ya Sydney! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

She's an exceptional show doe though. Make your money back from the first kidding and then some, bred to the right buck. Can't wait till I can get a show doe from them. Next year probably.


----------



## Scottyhorse

NyGoatMom said:


> Yeah, np, I'll buy her for ya Sydney! :lol:


:dance: You can send the check to... :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

That'll be great! I want pics when you do get one!


----------



## ciwheeles

That is a lot for a doe, but it's worth it sometimes if the doe is nice enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It must depend on the type of pollution you have. That's good, it isn't everywhere. It was something my DH saw on u tube. My sister tried it and claimed that it did just what it said. My snow was gone by then so, I couldn't try it. My sister has been known to edit the truth a bit for attention...Might have been her version of the world. 

Okay, now I'm really curious if it really does it anywhere or if it's a gag.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Here's the doe. I would buy her if I had the money. I want to go to nationals someday.

http://caprioleboers.com/doesforsale.html

I'm going to breed Ellie to one of their bucks. Trying to decide what month I want her to kid in, I don't think it would be good to bring a pregnant doe to a show!

My 4-H club is co-lead by their daughter, and then their granddaughter is in the club.


----------



## ciwheeles

Wow she is nice looking! 

Looks like they have some nice bucks too!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yep. They do really really well at shows too. And they are only a little over an hour away! Super excited. 

Going to go give the girls their grain... Be back in a little bit.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well, I believe it could happen. I bet it's closer to the big cities and such...yuck.


----------



## NyGoatMom

She's a cutie


----------



## goathiker

Alright guys, I gotta head in and get some stuff before the roads close...Looks like we get it all this year.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hahaha....drive safe Jill  We are getting snow again too :sigh:


----------



## goathiker

We're flooding here. I'll take some pics when I get back.


----------



## nchen7

oh no! flooding!!! hope all will be ok!


----------



## ciwheeles

Hope you and your family are safe! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Thanks everyone, we'll be safe. We're on a nice rise and the goat sheds are built for flooding. The road we live on does get closed every once in a while though. I'll go grab some extra feed and propane and then sit back and wait it out.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Spoken like a true farmer...feed and propane...yep-we're good


----------



## fishin816

FEED! And propane......... 

I am more interested in the feed! Lol


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

We know that Cade :lol: Is your flu gone?


----------



## fishin816

NyGoatMom said:


> We know that Cade :lol: Is your flu gone?


GAWN! Out the door! Yeah, but now I gave it to my little cousin, so pray for her

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer

goathiker said:


> It must depend on the type of pollution you have. That's good, it isn't everywhere. It was something my DH saw on u tube. My sister tried it and claimed that it did just what it said. My snow was gone by then so, I couldn't try it. My sister has been known to edit the truth a bit for attention...Might have been her version of the world.
> 
> Okay, now I'm really curious if it really does it anywhere or if it's a gag.


It has to do with how dry it is....nothing to do with pollution

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## NyGoatMom

Weird...how dry it is? You mean humidity wise?

Cade~ How nice of you to share with your cousin :wink:


----------



## fishin816

NyGoatMom said:


> Weird...how dry it is? You mean humidity wise?
> 
> Cade~ How nice of you to share with your cousin :wink:


I am so generous aren't I? ROFL! This time she has the fever. I never had a fever with mine,

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Just got back in from graining the goats...the girls are eating snow  We have some light fluffy stuff on top that they are munching down.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Awww, you gave her more! How generous!


----------



## kccjer

NyGoatMom said:


> Weird...how dry it is? You mean humidity wise?


Here's a link...

http://www.wdbj7.com/weather/why-this-weeks-snow-wasnt-normal/24210298


----------



## NyGoatMom

kccjer said:


> Here's a link...
> 
> http://www.wdbj7.com/weather/why-this-weeks-snow-wasnt-normal/24210298


Cool....thanks. I can't believe people actually think the government is trying to see how they react to snow........


----------



## kccjer

Why can't you believe it? Although I have to admit I'm pretty impressed at the number of ways the govt is out to get us! LOL If all the conspiracy theories were true....there wouldn't be any of us "normal" people left...we'd all be working for the govt to implement their nefarious plans.


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: 
I can't believe it because I don't think they'd waste money on that...there are many,many better ways to waste it...like their own personal jets,private yachts.... :lol:


----------



## ciwheeles

> I can't believe it because I don't think they'd waste money on that...there are many,many better ways to waste it...like their own personal jets,private yachts....


True that!

I just put all my goaties in for the night. Still gotta go out later to put the puppies to bed and let the horses in. Sparkles still hasn't lost her pluc yet. I'm surprised, because it seems like everything I've read said most does lose it a month or week before they kid. Guess that's not how she rolls. I did finally feel the babies kicking.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Do they all go in the barn? My girls get locked in but my boys don't.They have a three sided shelter...


----------



## ciwheeles

Yep! Although my boys all we do is throw hay and give them fresh water and shut the door. The girls I actually have to walk to their areas.


----------



## NyGoatMom

The boys have electric fence run around their pen, so they are a little protected from any dogs...the girls don't but their shelter closes up.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Isn't it funny how you go out to grain a couple of the girls and end up:
Graining a little extra
Trimming the two does' hooves who fight you tooth and nail and jump on you, choke themselves, etc
Fixing the buck pen
Letting the older doe out for some hay by herself

:lol:


----------



## ciwheeles

Lol yea it's funny how a little bit of work turns into a lot when you go outside. 

My boys field is secure but we lock them up anyway. We like to know that Uproar is in the closed shelter and that together they'll stay warm


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well I can't wait for that to happen here....it's too darn cold and snowy to do anything extra if you can help it  It's gonna feel great when I can get everything raked out :leap: Seems funny, but I can't wait!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I have to give my 4-H presentation tonight! Eek!


----------



## ksalvagno

Have fun Sydney!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok, humor me....what is it on?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Damascus goats. I have to give it to my marksmanship club, then the gun club and parents, grandparents, etc. Then I do it at the fair this summer. Next month I will give it to my goat club, then at two competitions! Eek!

Karen, I'm really nervous! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Awww....you'll be GREAT! :leap:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm not the greatest at public speaking... :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno

Pretend they are all goats!


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol:


----------



## ciwheeles

Good luck!! Just be confident and remember you've got it in the bag! 

I'm sure you'll blow it out of the water! :thumbup:


----------



## ciwheeles

Ahhh I'm so excited! I asked the woman who did a stall plate for my mom last Christmas to do a sign for the goats to take to shows. She just gave me the pics of the almost finished product today!


----------



## NyGoatMom

:leap: You can do it! Yes you can! If you can't do it, NO-ONE can! :leap:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow! That is beautiful!


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow! Nice job!


----------



## Scottyhorse

That is amazing! I am just going to get a banner made from Vistaprint. But that is waaay nicer. Might want one of those instead!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thanks for the reassurance guys


----------



## ciwheeles

Her company is Moxie Design and she does some really great work! She does only horse stuff but when I asked about a goat sign she told me she was up for the challenge. She's also doing a sign for my mare, but hasn't had time to start that one yet.


----------



## fishin816

I let the baby goats out to play. The big goats were a bit overwhelmed by the little twirps. Lol! And the babies at hay, baking soda, they cleaned out the minerals. And reaked havoc...... Like baby goats do


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ciwheeles

Kids will be kids! :wink:


----------



## fishin816

They are cute...... But devilish!'


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

They are cute...... But devilish!'


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

My presentation poster. It looks terrible. Going to make a new one before it gets judged.







Everything is bubbling up because my parents made me use liquid glue. Where it's actually sticking, it's all dark. Of course my parents will drive to a whole different town to get glue sticks for my younger brother to use and pretty much did the whole thing for him and it looks perfect. I don't even want to take this out of the house because its so embarrassing.


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> My presentation poster. It looks terrible. Going to make a new one before it gets judged.
> View attachment 57210
> 
> Everything is bubbling up because my parents made me use liquid glue. Where it's actually sticking, it's all dark. Of course my parents will drive to a whole different town to get glue sticks for my younger brother to use and pretty much did the whole thing for him and it looks perfect. I don't even want to take this out of the house because its so embarrassing.
> View attachment 57215


It does not look terrible

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

It's not so bad! Looks like you put a lot of work into it...Maybe when you make a new one you should use tape?


----------



## ciwheeles

I think it looks pretty good. . All the information is there and that's the most important part!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Sydney, that looks great!!! and you'll be fantastic at your presentation. it's always easy to do presentations on things you understand (trust me, I've done plenty). with the bubbling, you can add borders to what you've stuck on there, and it'll cover up the corners coming up.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well, got back from presentations. I left out three things (because I was really nervous) and you could definitly tell I was nervous! I have to do it 5 more times though, and my parents are going to have me redo it. Going to do it a little differently this time. And practice more, I only practiced once before I gave it tonight :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno

Just getting up in front of people and talking is a good thing. Sounds like it went well.


----------



## ciwheeles

^ Agreed. I used to be terrified of public speaking but practicing at it has made me better. It's also like Ni said about knowing the topic. If your interested in what your talking about that makes things easier.


----------



## NyGoatMom

So glad it went well


----------



## ciwheeles

How is everybody?

I had a quiet day. Went for walk at the old fort near D.C. It was pretty out 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Beautiful! We just got another inch of snow.
On a good note....I just ordered all my stuff for cheesemaking and soapmaking!! It took me 4 different sites to get it all, and more than I wanted to spend, but it should all be on the way soon :leap: :leap:


----------



## nchen7

How exciting!!!!! Can't wait to see all the goodies u will be making!!!


----------



## ciwheeles

Ew, snow is not fun

But, getting cheese and soap stuff is! yay!


----------



## NyGoatMom

*squeal* Can't wait :leap: :leap:


----------



## ciwheeles

Lol! It is exciting! :stars:

My mom wants to do cheese this year and I want to do soap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Man, if you could see what I ordered! It does take a bit to get started!


----------



## NyGoatMom

My daughter is going to help me and we plan to do soaps,lip balms,lotions and cheeses


----------



## ciwheeles

I can imagine it takes quite a bit of stuff to get started. 

That sounds nice though! It's amazing how many things can be made out of goat milk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

It really does....the only thing that won't be made with the milk is the lip balm. I am so excited for this


----------



## ciwheeles

It sounds like it will be really fun!! 

My moms really excited to make cheese and yogurt. I really like the goat milk soap I get from other breeders so it'd be nice to have our own. 

My parents are also excited for beekeeping. They want to start getting organic honey, and the bees will help the garden. I'm not sure how I feel about the bees though. Lol 




Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol...we have lots of bees here, but they don't bother us, just all my flowers


----------



## ciwheeles

That's nice! Supposedly the breed they got is nice and the hive should be low maintenance.

They got the idea from a family with bees that is buying Dolce after she weans her kiddos. They have a hive and said it was easy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's awesome  I don't know anything about it myself. But I love honey!


----------



## ciwheeles

I don't know anything about it either, I'm just the "help "! Lol 

I just keep it simple with goats, horses, and chickens . 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Simple...horses?? :lol: Aren't horses a whole other language??


----------



## ciwheeles

Yea, I guess in a way they are.. 

They're definitely not as easy to deal with in an emergency situation as a goat. Or transport. Or show. I had a good trainer and mentor to show me the ins and outs before I started keeping my horses at my house . That helped a lot!

It's funny though, with horses I always just kept banamine, Bute, and a Muscle Relaxent (in case of a choking situation) on hand and with goats a feel like I have 20+ billion things on hand for emergencies. Lol 

And some people say goats are just easy garbage eating animals.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, my list for what I have for goats is this....seriously....

Needles (varying sizes)
Syringes(varying sizes)
scale measuring grams and ounces
Drench gun
Scissors
Hoof trimmers
Hoof pick
rubber gloves(disposable)
rubber bands
vet wrap
gauze
q-tips
paper towels
Iodine
HoofNHeel
Thrush XX
rubbing alcohol
hydrogen peroxide
triple antibiotic ointment
blu-kote
vaseline
Vetericyn Spray
vitamin/electrolyte mix
probiotic powder
vitamin b complex
selenium/e gel
Ammonium chloride
Tylan 200
Bio-Mycin
Di-methox 40% injectable
Valbazen
Ivomec 1 % Injectable
Safeguard
PenG procaine Injectable
Tetanus Toxoid
CD Antitoxin
Calcium Gluconate 23%
Pastuerella vaccine
Goat drench
Pepto Bismol
Milk of Magnesia
Python dust
Molasses
Tums
Tubing syringe
Bolus Gun
Injectable Iron
Baking Soda
Pepto Bismol
Copasure
Propolyne Glycol
Castrator and bands
Aspirin
ACV
Permethrin Fly Repellent
Regular Dawn dish soap
Clorox bleach
KenAg milk filters
Ball canning jars (quarts and gallons)

I sometimes have no cash flow for a vet, so i try to keep as much on hand as possible...truly,my husband is going to kill me one of these days :lol:
The only things I can think of that I would want to have on hand and don't..are straight Thiamine, Nuflor or Draxxin and Banamine.


----------



## NyGoatMom

The kids always ask...is this for us? Or the goats?


----------



## ciwheeles

Ahaha Wow!! But it is always smart to have things on hand just in case. Ya never know when you'll be in a pinch with no vet. And even if you call a vet they most of the time can't come right away :/. Plus if it's something easy you can save a little money

For me the worst is the chickens. My horse vet refuses to even look at one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Really? I started out doing poultry...if you ever need help, I'm willing to try  I have had success treating poultry and doing surgeries too, like for simple stuff. bumblefoot...and also I had a goose with an issue...you can see the thread here...
http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/5...ey-eye-bleeding-pic-updated-post-surgery-pics


----------



## ciwheeles

Oh thank you!! Luckily my girls are very but I had one that raised that just wasn't right. She always seemed to have issues and the forums kept saying it was bad crop or something. I'd treat for that and she would improve for a day or two and then revert back. 

It was sad. She finally passed on in October. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, sometimes you lose 'em. I just love my chickens


----------



## goathiker

I showed you where to get Thiamine, Dexamethasone, and Banamine without a prescription didn't I Stephanie?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yep  Just waiting to ease the pain of the money I spent tonight on all my supplies for soap making and cheeses and such...DH is gonna have a heart attack if I ask for those too :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

I have a coop I am selling along with a brooder this spring...the money from those will get me those supplies and any extra will go in the vet jar...


----------



## ciwheeles

I love keeping chickens. They're just such funny and happy little guys. I've never had such an easy keeping and happy go lucky animals! Lol

Plus they're so cute and there are so many different breeds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

I love chickens!!! I hate that our dog likes to "play" with them (i.e. kill them for fun). good news is I found someone who has some heritage breeds for sale!!!!!! :stars: I think we're going to have to get some. dog will just have to suck it up and be tied out all day long. he doesn't mind. doesn't go too far from the patio anyway....

when the soap and cheese making stuff arrive, it'll feel like Christmas! then, the fun comes when you have to WAIT to try your products. (patience has never been a virtue of mine....)


----------



## ciwheeles

Oh great!! Congrats!! Now you will have more than just your feral chickies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

I know!! I went to the feed store yesterday, and saw the flier. there are barred rock, RIR, and a white one (I didn't see what it was b/c I was already too excited at that moment. lol). only USD5 for pullets. can't go wrong with that! since my bf's farm will have commercial layers, I'm thinking maybe getting some heritage roo's and breed them into it to get some more meat on the birds. get them back up to duo purpose. they ordered a few commercial roo's as well, and maybe use them on the feral hens to get their egg production up? how does that sound?


----------



## ciwheeles

That sounds like a very good plan to me.  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

it's getting fun making breeding plans!

so my bf's farm partner was asking if we wanted to buy some goats from this one farm close by. my bf goes "I think you need to talk to Ni before we add anything". I had already told my bf this farm has some of the worst conformation I've seen (think super steep rump and really weak chines). I'm glad he told his partner to hold off until I get involved. yes...I'm a control freak. lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow Ni! Congrats on the chickens :leap: I'd tie the dog too! That plan sounds good  How many are you getting?
Don't worry about being a control freak, you are not alone :crazy:....I make all the animal decisions here simply because I am the most passionate about it and have researched more. 
Yes, waiting for the soap and cheese stuff is exciting  There are 4 different orders, one from New England Cheesemaking, one from Hoeggers, one from Jeffers and one from Brambleberry :leap: :leap:


----------



## nchen7

Hehehe! Can't wait to see all the goodies u make!

50 commercial layers have been ordered, and 3 roos. Don't know how many of the heritage pullets we'll get. Haven't called the guy yet. There's an agrofest this weekend (biggest and only agriculture fair here), so we're going to see what's there. 

I'm hoping we'll get to see some goats there too (they usually only show bucks)


----------



## ciwheeles

Wow that's awesome!!!  sounds like you will be able to get plenty of meat and eggs! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nice  I am so happy for you Ni. I know how much you love the chicken eggs  Now you'll be drowning in them :lol:


----------



## nchen7

Hoping so!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ugh...we had to shovel off the roof yesterday and there is a pile of snow almost as tall as the roof on one side of my house! It's melting today though so that's good. It's 34 right now.


----------



## nchen7

Ugh, I hate it when snow melts and gets all slushy and muddy. Bleh!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, and looking at the radar it says we will be hit with freezing rain later.Yay.


----------



## nchen7

Gross. I hate freezing rain. I fell pretty badly once on black ice from freezing rain.


----------



## goathiker

Hello peeps


----------



## ciwheeles

Hey Jill! 

Freezing rain is yucky.  






Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Freezing rain is yucky...This has been the most depressing winter.


----------



## NyGoatMom

It is "the hand to the throat" Month as aptly described by a friend of mine 

Yes, I fell on black ice around 9 years ago. I have a plate and 7 screws in my ankle.


----------



## Scottyhorse

So, I have come to the conclusion that my buck can't settle does  He's bred one doe once, and the other 4 times. Come back into heat every time.


----------



## goathiker

That's too bad.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Luckily I didn't pay too much for him! Going to tell this to the breeder. No wonder Betty hasn't settled. He's not worth enough to get his semen quality tested, so I don't know for sure, but it's not Betty who has the problem. She had triplet does last year


----------



## ciwheeles

Sorry to hear about your buck. 



> Yes, I fell on black ice around 9 years ago. I have a plate and 7 screws in my ankle.


Youch!! That must have hurt. 

Guys, would you consider grunting and lethargy a sign of impending labor or pre labor? I went out to check on Sparkles and Smarty, and Smarty was just laying down under the feeder softly grunting. She even wanted me to pet her and rub her head, which is weird because she hates attention.. I have no idea if it's just my imagination or if it's a small sign. :shrug:


----------



## nchen7

I think I got a mild concussion when I fell. Hit the back of my head. It could have looked quite comical...

That's too bad Sydney.


----------



## ciwheeles

nchen7 said:


> I think I got a mild concussion when I fell. Hit the back of my head. It could have looked quite comical...


Ouch!! That's not good! 

I think the girls are mocking me. Now Smarty's just eating.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Of course they're mocking u. What else would they do? Have babies? Pfft. That's too easy!


----------



## Scottyhorse

:laugh:


----------



## ciwheeles

I guess it is. Silly me for just expecting them to have their babies on time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's stinks Sydney! Now what are you going to do?

She'll go,Cassie, she'll go 

What's Jill up to today?

Now Ni, since you fell and didn't break anything, I could laugh


----------



## goathiker

Jill is pretending to clean the house today...


----------



## goatygirl

I do that to my room All the time


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hehehe...pretend to clean, ya...I know those days


----------



## goatygirl

But, my mom bearly goes into my room and it is their fault for not getting me a trash can. Were am I supposed to put my trash if I don't have a trash can.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Use a grocery bag....or walk your trash out to the trash can...it's your room,not your parents,right? So really it is not your parents fault if it isn't clean.Where there is a will there's a way


----------



## goatygirl

All my tissues are on my night stand. i don't mean to put them there and usally i will bring them to the trash can but when i had a cold i just put them there and keep forgetting to through them away


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well maybe next time tie a grocery bag onto something and use that...then WaLa! just throw the bag away


----------



## fishin816

Hi everyone! Good morning!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ciwheeles

Hey, good morning! Hope ya'll are doing well. 

Sparkle's is *I think* in pre labor! :stars:  she finally lost her ligs


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

How does this sound? 

Oldesouth ZV Bandit *B *S 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Going out to my life with goaties now....,


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

February vacation!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yay! Vacation


----------



## NyGoatMom

Been watching soaping videos all afternoon....and I just realized I didn't order the oils :doh:


----------



## nchen7

oh no!!! lol. time for a trip to the grocery store then??


----------



## goatygirl

I've always wanted to know how to make soap. How do you make it?


----------



## nchen7

Look up Soaping101 or Soap Queen on youtube. They have good beginner tutorials


----------



## goatygirl

Soap queen said something about a melt and core base. How do I get that. Sorry guys I'm really confused.


----------



## nchen7

There are a few different types of soap making

One, melt and pour (M&P). U buy a pre made soap base, melt it and pour into molds. U can add what u want but the soap base is done for you. Its like buying cookie dough and baking at home. 

Another, cold process (CP). You make the soap from scratch - making lye solution, deciding what oils u want, and mixing it all together. This version is like making cookies from scratch. 

That's the simple overview. There are other soap making versions. Do lots of utube watching and reading. There's lots of information out there and can get really overwhelming, but just keep reading and sifting. It'll become less confusion after a while...


----------



## goatygirl

The soap101 is really helpful thanks! I'm excited to try it.


----------



## nchen7

Yea. I personally prefer soaping101. Soap queen has great tutorials, but she's a bit too perky for my liking....


----------



## NyGoatMom

nchen7 said:


> oh no!!! lol. time for a trip to the grocery store then??


Thinking I'm gonna get all of it through brambleberry except the olive oil...


----------



## nchen7

that could work. I'm not sure the cost. sometimes grocery stores (or Wal-Mart) can be good places for soaping oils. they can have sales...


----------



## nchen7

so...we used to have about 6-7 feral hens around the house, and one roo. since our dog has picked off one by one, we have 2 hens left, a pullet....and apparently picked up 4 roos. our original roo, Roo Roo, a young-ish roo my bf called Roo 2, and even younger 2 Amigos (they're super feral and scared of us).

anyway......the younger cockerels are hilarious sounding right now. like teenage boys with crackly singing voices. but....it's now so loud in the morning!


----------



## ksalvagno

Too bad it isn't more hens coming around.


----------



## nchen7

i know. I'm hoping these boys will attract some ladies eventually. or do pullets usually stick with their moms?


----------



## goatygirl

Well you could buy a couple and let them go. There your anwser


----------



## NyGoatMom

When do you get your new chicks?


----------



## nchen7

don't know yet. the bf wants to wait until after the agriculture show that happens this weekend. see what kind of options there are there (hopefully there will be some).


----------



## ciwheeles

I think roosters always sound funny when they're young. It's funny to hear them when they're just starting to crow. It just doesn't sound right. 

I would think if you got some hens and let them out free range the boys might breed them even if they're not loose and living like the feral chickens. I noticed my roo breeds all my hens, even the ones that are younger and aren't living in the coop with them at night. He's even tried breeding my ducks. 

Roos are pretty shameless about breeding. Or at least mine is. 

Hope everybody here is doing well


----------



## NyGoatMom

So excited! I finally got a car!! It's used but hey, it runs!! No rust,clean,and spacious...it's a Crown Vic  

And...my husband was offered a new job, with substantial increase in salary...maybe I can finally have a "vet jar"!! Woot!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Butcher is here right now...he's got one done and working on the second. I'm glad we got this done before we have new kids running around...and I was down to one pack of sheep meat...and no goat left!


----------



## ksalvagno

Do they package it and everything on site?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well, no...he takes it home and freezes it because we want it deboned and ground with some pork fat added to it...we get all of ours ground...


----------



## NyGoatMom

but he could if we wanted the normal cuts, yes.


----------



## ksalvagno

Ok. So he is one of those that does the kill on site and then takes it back to the shop. I think they have to have an extra license to do kill at shop so they get around that by being mobile and doing it at the farm. We have one place like that too.

We have a processor just 3.5 miles from us which is nice.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well, he only takes it back to the shop if you want it ground. If not, he does it all right here. Even having it ground, he is still cutting it all up here. He does the kill,then makes all his cuts.I like that he gets rid of the guts....also he is a butcher for the grocery store and wants something to do when he retires,so he bought a trailer and rigged it all up for butchering...


----------



## goatygirl

We have a bucher just a couple houses the street


----------



## nchen7

maan...that's awesome. I wish we could find a butcher to come to our house. We found a friend who said he knew people who could do it halal, but they never came through. but now, apparently the Argentinians who come here to be polo farm hands can do it. so we're hoping to find someone soon..... I'm excited to taste some goat meat! (but also sad to have to say goodbye to our goat....)


----------



## NyGoatMom

The first one will be the hardest....today I was excited to see I got more meat than expected from my lil babies (that's what we called them). I thought it'd be a lot less since they were so small. (pygmy sized)


----------



## nchen7

I know. people keep telling me to go buy from the grocery store. but...that's NOT THE POINT!

anyway, yes, cockerels sound hilarious! Roo Roo still sounds the best. 

oh, and it's sad to see momma bird abandon her baby when it's time. poor little girl hangs around our house and land.....scratches wherever the goats are b/c I think she knows mongoose won't bother the goats much.... I'm pretty sure she's a she, and I've named her Brownie (her mom is Blackie). lol. I love animals too much


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahaha....I think most of us are guilty of that!


----------



## nchen7

So this morning Blackie (the feral hen) was squaking, wanting in the goat house. So, I let her in. She made her way to the corner, and started a nest while Buttercup was face deep in the hay bin. 

I got tired of watching, so I left. Mintues later I came back, and another egg!! 2 in two days!!! Blackie is almost no longer feral. I can pick her up and snuggle without much fight. Ahhh....who knew I'd love chickens so much!

Last picture is everyone hanging out on the driveway. Roo seems to have accepted Brownie (the pullet) into his small harem.


----------



## NyGoatMom

That is too cute


----------



## ksalvagno

That is too cute!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok, I know I have whined a lot about the weather, but REALLY??! Another 10 days of below freezing? :hair: :hair: :hair: :wallbang: :wallbang: :veryangry:


----------



## nchen7

that's poopy......

good news is I found another egg today! I hope Blackie keeps laying in that spot.

oh, at the ag festival on Saturday, we found a guy who has bantams. I almost bought a couple, but chickened out (ha!). he had 1 month olds, but we never seem to have good luck with raising baby birds in the house.....


----------



## ciwheeles

Eww. 

We're getting snow tonight. Tomorrow night it's gunna be 9*. 

And that's great about the egg Ni! Blackie is really cute! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

I love these ferals! she eats out of my hand now, and I picked her up without much flapping or squawking! and today, I called to them and they call came running, including Roo. who knew chickens could be this much fun!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I did...lol...see my farm name? Chickens are addicting  Glad you are getting eggs!
Cassie...I hear ya...tonight is -6


----------



## ciwheeles

Wow your chickies are even friendlier than my brooder raised chickens! Lol 

I love mine but for whatever reason they're just not lovey. They're very independent. Although they always follow me for food. 

Ewwww -6!!! Sheesh! Will winter just end already?! P.S I love the farm sign 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

sounds bad, but I just force myself on them. my first encounter with Blackie, I thought she was going to peck my eyes out. I was getting her babies out of the gutter. but since then, she has been pretty comfortable with me. the first few times picking her up and holding her, there was a LOT of noise and squirming. but a few days ago, she just squirmed just a bit. I don't dare touch Roo tho. that beak and those claws scare me!


----------



## ciwheeles

Maybe that's what I need to start doing. So far the only ones that like petting are my ducks, which I find funny because they weren't brooder raised and never really like to pet until a week ago. They came up to me like always, I reached out to pet one and for the first time she didn't move away! 

Ever since then they've decided they like people more.

I would never pet my roo.. He's gotten pretty mean and I like my face the way it is! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

I think you should! we had a chicken who loved having her face scratched. she would doze off while you scratched her. then, we had bought 4 commercial layers who were in a battery farm. they LOVED being held and petted. of course we had to work everyone up to this.... but after we got everyone comfortable, the stupid dog had to kill them. sigh. silly mutt.....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Grrrr....sometimes dogs annoy me.


----------



## fishin816

NyGoatMom said:


> Grrrr....sometimes dogs annoy me.


Me too....... Pitbulls espically

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

I just get tired of them being so needy and needing to be with you every second....they're like stalkers....watching, always watching..... :lol:


----------



## fishin816

My baby goats are driving me 

C R A Z Y!!!! 

They follow me around, scream at me, run under my feet, they think they HAVE to go in the feed and milking room with me, they think they must be screaming at me constantly! I dont know which is worse, my bottle kids or a dam raised kids?!?!?!? 

Has anyone had any trouble with obnoxious baby goats like this??!?!? LOL! Its cute..... But annoying.... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ciwheeles

Lol

I like dogs, but after getting my two LGDs I know I definitely won't be getting anymore 80+ pound dogs. 

I like small dogs. Especially poodles. No shedding, and they 're smart.

Bottle babies are still way worse. I can deal with mine, but Isabella my 6+ month old bottle baby still drives me NUTS sometimes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

Cade - you are actually complaining about your adoring fan club? I thought you liked goats better than people.


----------



## fishin816

ksalvagno said:


> Cade - you are actually complaining about your adoring fan club? I thought you liked goats better than people.


Yes, i do, but they are about to drive me insane....... I choose them over people though....

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Am ashamed of myself..... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

ciwheeles said:


> Lol
> 
> I like dogs, but after getting my two LGDs I know I definitely won't be getting anymore 80+ pound dogs.
> 
> I like small dogs. Especially poodles. No shedding, and they 're smart.
> 
> Bottle babies are still way worse. I can deal with mine, but Isabella my 6+ month old bottle baby still drives me NUTS sometimes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Yep. Bigger dogs=More feed=Bigger poop


----------



## fishin816

Yep, thats true..... I really like my Great Pyrenees. I would be scared to death for the goats sake if she wasnt there. I will be breeding my GP this Spring!!!! I will have to start a thread on Puppy Care!!!!! YAYAYAYAY!!!! 

Oh.... And my chickens shipped out today!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hope your chicks arrive alive and well!


----------



## fishin816

NyGoatMom said:


> Hope your chicks arrive alive and well!


Me too!!!! Why do they have to be shipped on the coldest nights of the year?????

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Cause you ordered them now.... .....didn't they ask you when you wanted them?


----------



## fishin816

NyGoatMom said:


> Cause you ordered them now.... .....didn't they ask you when you wanted them?


Nope......

Oh well, I will put the heat lamp on them and make sure they are very warm! Lets just hope none of them die......... That. Is. Asking. A. Lot.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

What breeds did you order?


----------



## fishin816

Buff orpingtons. Silver laced wyandottes, and goldie laced wyandottes.... I am excited to see the wyandottes grow into colorful feathers! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Awesome...all beautiful birds


----------



## nchen7

Stephanie, any Heidi movement?


----------



## ciwheeles

Those are nice birds! 

I'm toying with the idea of breeding one of my Sars when they're 2 years old. Only problem is I'd have to use AI to get a purebred, which is what I'd want. I have plenty of time to mull that over. 

How is Heidi?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Who is Stehpanie?!?!? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Heidi is fine...she's munching away on hay and enjoying her suite  Gonna check her udder again later...she hates having it touched though when she is pregnant..and milks fine after so long as the grain holds out


----------



## fishin816

Who is Stehpanie?!?!? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Me,Cade


----------



## fishin816

NyGoatMom said:


> Me,Cade


OH ok! Hi Stephanie!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

so we got some pullets last week. they're about 10 weeks old. when can you tell with absolute certainty whether they're girls or boys? so far, they look like girls....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hmmm...pics I could help...


----------



## nchen7

ok...tmr I get pics. I'm not used to girls with such big combs. they're barred rock and commercial layer crosses


----------



## riverpaws

I stumbled onto this thread and just want to say...

:shocked: 125 pages!!! I am seriously impressed!


----------



## goathiker

If you think that's good, you should check out the chat thread.


----------



## nchen7

yea...the other one is close to 3000 pages......


----------



## nchen7

Stephanie, here are the chicken pictures! the white ones are the pullets we got, and the others i threw in there for fun b/c they wanted some of the peas as well. the pullets haven't learned how to forage yet..... the black and brown one is Brownie, the other hen is Beyoncé (yes, like the singer), and that's Roo2. we haven't seen RooRoo in a while....not sure where he's gone to.


----------



## ciwheeles

I know I'm not Stephanie, but..

I think the first three chicken pictures look like hens. My phone is taking forever to load the other two. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

awesome! that's what the breeder guy said, but he wasn't 100% sure, and I'm really not used to hens with such big combs....


----------



## ciwheeles

I 'think' depending on the breed the comes can be different. I know I have some hens that have tiny combs and others with huge combs.  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Pic 2 looks like it could be a rooster....can you get another pic from the side including the tail?
Beautiful chickens BTW....how's the dog doing with it?


----------



## ciwheeles

Haha I was just about to say I know Stephanie knows more about chickens than I do! Lol 




Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

nchen7 said:


> Stephanie, here are the chicken pictures! the white ones are the pullets we got, and the others i threw in there for fun b/c they wanted some of the peas as well. the pullets haven't learned how to forage yet..... the black and brown one is Brownie, the other hen is Beyoncé (yes, like the singer), and that's Roo2. we haven't seen RooRoo in a while....not sure where he's gone to.


I thought you were terrible at raising chickens?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

ciwheeles said:


> Haha I was just about to say I know Stephanie knows more about chickens than I do! Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Naw, I have been fooled by "late blooming" roosters one too many times :lol:


----------



## nchen7

ya. we have one that doesn't have a comb at all, and the other one is kind of small. we had commercial layers before, and they were larger..... but they were full grown and we knew they were girls.

ok, more pictures later. it's raining off and on right now.

we're good at raising them from pullets. it's the dog that likes to "play" with them (i.e. kill them). but we tie him up during the day


----------



## ciwheeles

Well I'm sure they will do well for you, and you'll get more eggs! Yay! 

I made my first batch of soap yesterday! I'm so excited to take it out to cut it!  :stars:


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Awesome! Pics! Pics!
What scent did you do?


----------



## ciwheeles

It's a vanilla scented butter bar with Shea and Cocoa butters, castor oil, olive oil, lanolin, and of course goat's milk. It smells sooooo good!

I have only two hours left till it'll have been 24 hours for me to cut it.  

This is technically my second try though, I tried the recipe on Hogger's site and it didn't turn out too pretty. Very runny. Based on my experience with this batch it never went trace. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Awesome! I bet it smells great  Where did you get the recipe?


----------



## nchen7

if the batter in the mold is cooled, you can take it out. make sure it's hard before you cut. it looks good! you look like you got a partial gel.


----------



## ciwheeles

Yay cool! 

It was getting trace fast, and I still hadn't added the vanilla so by the time I did that it was getting really jelly like. I think I remember that as being called gel phase? 

Anyway,  I got the recipe from a book called raising goats naturally. The writer has a lot of great recipes on cheese and milk! I tried the butter bar first because with the winter weather my hands get dry. :/


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ciwheeles

It's out if the box, but it seems to be weeping something... I'm gunna let it air dry a while and see if that helps before cutting it. 

I hope it isn't a problem with the lye dissolving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

gel phase happens usually after the pour. http://www.brambleberry.com/What-is-Gel-Phase-W54.aspx if you google gel phase cp soap, there are tons of pics on what it should look like.

what happened was you probably mixed the batter too much, and it got to really thick trace. that's usually when pouring is hard and you spoon plop the batter into the mold.

the spots maybe moisture evaporating from the soap or oils that weren't mixed in properly. just leave it and it should absorb back in. it could also be air bubbles

here's another shot of pullet #2 - boy or girl??


----------



## ciwheeles

Ahh okay, I did mix it quite a bit with an electric mixer so maybe that was it. Thanks 

Hmm I still want to say hen, but I really dont know! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

That is a rooster Ni....see the tail feathers how they "arch" up and start going down?


----------



## goathiker

I don't know, it looks a lot like my White Rock pullets. I don't see any spur development or saddle feathers. Will be interesting to see for sure.


----------



## NyGoatMom

True...they can fool ya good...but the tail makes me think rooster....


----------



## NyGoatMom

How thick are his legs in comparison to the others? Roosters usually have good solid legs...


----------



## nchen7

their legs look similar. I think for sure the barred looking one is a hen, but the others don't look too much different..... who knows! I guess i'll know when they start crowing or laying eggs..... when do they start laying eggs usually?


----------



## NubianFan

I was gonna say rooster too, based on the tail feathers beginning to curve downwards. Plus he has a larger comb, I know you can't always go by comb but everything about him says rooster to me.


----------



## nchen7

hrmmm.....I guess instead of having eggs, we're having coq au vin eventually.... or maybe he'll end up being a she? I remember when we rescued the commercial layers, they had combs larger than RooRoo's...


----------



## NubianFan

well Jill does make a good point about the saddle feathers, I don't know for sure when those appear, but a rooster is going to have saddle feathers, the spurs could just come later, I think, but I don't know exactly the timing on saddle feathers. I am going to tell you we have had a lot fool us both ways ones we just knew were pullets turn out to be roosters and one's who we thought for sure were roosters turn out to be pullets, so it for sure isn't a done deal just yet. Now my daughter can tell by looking at their vent, but I can't.


----------



## NyGoatMom

nchen7 said:


> their legs look similar. I think for sure the barred looking one is a hen, but the others don't look too much different..... who knows! I guess i'll know when they start crowing or laying eggs..... when do they start laying eggs usually?


17-22 weeks usually...


----------



## NyGoatMom

I like making sesame chicken...... :yum:


----------



## nchen7

ah....guess the waiting is part of the fun? the guy we bought them from has more that just hatched last week, so we'll get more from him that are for sure girls (hopefully). he has turken crosses too! dunno where he got these original heritage breeds from, but I like that there are at least a FEW choices here.....


----------



## nchen7

OR....i'll look at some chicken hoo-has tmr, and see what I see....


----------



## nchen7

oh, I hope they're girls! We've been finding a lot of Beyoncé eggs lately, and purchased eggs just don't cut it anymore.......

btw - I'm studying up on chicken anatomy now, and will have a good look at some feathers tomorrow too


----------



## ciwheeles

Chicken anatomy. Fun! 

I was just at to tell my too apart by a dot on his head they out on him when he was a chick. Once he grew out if that he did always look bigger. 

At least you got your girls as pullets so you won't have to wait as long for eggs 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

I am finally starting to get eggs again...thank goodness! It's going down to 9 tonight though...so might not have any tomorrow...


----------



## nchen7

yummm! eggs!!!! fresh eggs are THE BEST! we ran out of eggs last week, and had to buy the icky store kind (we usually get free range eggs). it was soooo disappointing. the yolk was a pale pale yellow and the whites just ran all over the pan.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Our three chickens just started laying as well. The problem is, they'd rather lay on the hay bales(pooping all over them and spreading hay everywhere) than in their nest boxes! :hair:
Though I guess it doesn't matter WHERE I get the eggs, as long as they're laying for me.....


----------



## nchen7

can you put fake eggs in the nest boxes to trick them?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh yeah, I'd have to put a stop to the pooping on my hay! Mine are in a large fenced area cause I got sick of hunting for eggs and cleaning poop off my porch


----------



## canyontrailgoats

I've tried that, but they don't seem to care. They're so dum though: they'd rather walk 30 feet through the snow all the way to the shed, squacking cause their feet are cold rather than just laying in the fluffy convenient box!
But since they put so.much effort into getting there, I think I'll just let them have fun with it  .


----------



## nchen7

yea....chickens are silly things sometimes, aren't they? but they're just so much fun! I love watching them run.....


----------



## NyGoatMom

canyontrailgoats said:


> I've tried that, but they don't seem to care. They're so dum though: they'd rather walk 30 feet through the snow all the way to the shed, squacking cause their feet are cold rather than just laying in the fluffy convenient box!
> But since they put so.much effort into getting there, I think I'll just let them have fun with it  .


:lol:


----------



## ciwheeles

I love watching chickens run too. It the funniest thing! Overall though I like just watching the chickens. They're such happy animals easy to please animals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

they are! this morning I let our 3 out. then when I was bending over to do goat stuff, one jumped on my back, then the other my arm! I love animals.


----------



## ciwheeles

Wow! Friendly already! 

Rough morning. One of Pauline's kids was diagnosed with cocci Monday. We treated it but this morning he can't walk.  gunna try some stuff my vet recommended, but if he doesn't rally we may just have to put him down. Better he just not suffer anymore 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

oh no! my guy's not feeling well either - he was supposed to be Christmas dinner, but the bf STILL hasn't pinned down anyone to do the deed. 

I hope your guy feels better soon. it sucks when they don't feel good......

oh, I looked at some vents today, and they all look like hens to my untrained eye (I was looking at some diagrams yesterday). so....who knows! I need to find Brownie and look at hers for comparison purposes (she's not going to like that)


----------



## ciwheeles

Thanks, I'm going to pick up some steroids from my vet and I'm given him dextrose SubQ to get his energy up, but it doesn't look good. 

Where there's livestock there's dead stock 

Huh, I has never heard of sexing chickens like that. I hope you get all girls  

Have your feral chickens interacted with them at all? Or do they keep their distance from the new chickens? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

our 3 pick on Brownie, and Beyoncé picks on our 3. lol. the rooster just stays out of it....lets the girls do the fighting. they only really interact when food is around.


----------



## ciwheeles

Sounds pretty typical. Lol 

My boys have never cared about my adding other girls. It's always the girls


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh no Cassie  Sorry about your baby....how old is he?


----------



## ciwheeles

Only 5 days old  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

What??? And cocci overload?? Is the vet sure about that? I thought they took 19 days to hatch?


----------



## ciwheeles

Well, he definitely had cocci in his stool and he was acting weak and distant on Monday until we got some dextrose into his system. They started him in Corid with Naxcel. His stool was really nasty too. It was runny and had brown blood in it. It's weird because it does seem to early for cocci, and all my kids stay in the super clean kidding stall, but the vet thinks it's cocci

It had started to clear up and he was doing okay but then today we have this. The vet thinks maybe it's a reaction to the Corid. We're going to opt for doing B complex 3 times a day and the steroids, and tubing him food 

Really though we're just guessing on what it could be. :/


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, I wish Cathy or Jill knew about it...they may have an idea what it could be besides cocci....or maybe a better suggestion...
Is your vet really goat knowledgeable?


----------



## ciwheeles

Maybe I should make a post about.. He's doing a little better now. He's up, but still not as active.

I half wonder if it's a genetic issue. He had a hard time nursing at birth. It took me forever to get him to latch on to mom.

My vet's are _okay_ with goats. They're not familiar with proper wormer dosages or that you shouldn't schedule worming and the other day one kid had milk scours and I asked them if I should be concerned and they told me she must be lactose intolerant and I need to give her something for lactose intolerance. I know she wasn't intolerant because she was 3 weeks old and hadn't had an issue up to that point. Sure enough the scours went away with Probios.  Besides that though they're usually good with goats.

Their practice does focus on horses though, which is how I know them..


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sigh....seems like you could educate them....I would probably at the very least send a pm to cathy or jill....but that's just my paranoia speaking 
I do believe though that for it to be cocci, he would have to be older? Maybe I'm wrong though....I haven't had enough kids (well, four legged  ) to say much....

How is everyone else?


----------



## ciwheeles

I will make a post for it and maybe they will see it. I hate to be a bother.. :/

It does seem early for cocci and even the vet said that, but they found cocci in his stool sample so I dunno.. 

Everyone else is fine. The other other two brothers are eating and active. None of my other kids have had this kind of trouble :


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

you won't be a bother! just post it and see what response you get. i think 5 days is too young to have cocci problems.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I agree...post anyway...that is what the forum is for. I go through times where I have tons of threads going and other times none for a long time.


----------



## nchen7

oh no!!! Speckles (the barred coloured one) almost got taken by a mongoose!!!! he had her by the foot. nothing broken but some skin. good thing she's loud, feisty, and we responded quickly!


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's crazy! Good for you!!


----------



## nchen7

we have her wrapped in an old t shirt while I wait for the calendula tea to steep. I'm holding her in my left hand. lol. stupid mongoose. think we'll be setting a trap and getting rid of a few


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yep, I would.


----------



## ciwheeles

I put it up. I know it feels young but it's weird that cocci showed up in the fecal. 

He's still not acting great. We're wondering what to do if he isn't better by tomorrow. We've already spent a more than he's worth with the vet and even with the meds he just doesn't seem to be pulling through  


That is scary about your chicken!! Good thing you saved her! Wow, I didn't know mongoose came out in the day like that. Eek!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

I hope your little guy pulls through for ya. I'm rooting for him for sure. 

mongoose come out during the day. people didn't realize that when they introduced them to this island (and in other countries). they wanted the mongooses (mongeese?) to eat the rats in the sugarcane fields, but what they didn't realize that the rats only came out at night. soooo.......mongoose ate other things like baby chickens, eggs and birds instead....

funny story. back when we had our first chickens, we had a nest box in the chicken house. when the hens laid their eggs, I would replace their eggs with a golf ball to entice them to keep laying there. well, eventually, these golf balls would disappear. the mongoose were stealing them!!! 6 months to a year later, I found find these golf balls around the land.

Speckles seem to be doing well. she is eating, walking, and talking up a storm. I hope she, and her buddies, dont' pick at her foot, but I think it should be ok.


----------



## ciwheeles

Mongooses, mongeese, mongoopi? Lol 

Huh, that is interesting though. I've always heard that mongoose are pretty nasty. Sounds like it was a bad idea to introduce them. 

That's funny that they would take the golf balls! Lol I'm sure they weren't happy once they realized they weren't edible. 

That reminds me though of this story I read about of this American guy who went to Britain and saw one breed of bird flying everywhere. He introduced it to the US because he wanted to have the same birds as Britain flying everywhere. He did the breed and it ended up causing the decline of other breeds and now there is this one annoying breed of bird that's taken over. 

Funny how nature works  Humans don't always help


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

most of the time, humans are a hindrance! they've introduced pretty much everything on the island. it's hard to figure out what's original to here and what's been brought in. I want to say most things here are not indigenous. apparently there used to be some white raccoon, but those are long gone. 

then there are the monkeys, hares and cane toads (I hate those things...they pee SIDEWAYS!). they were all brought in.


----------



## ciwheeles

Very true.

Eww though a sideways peeing toad? Yuck. Sounds like a bad science experiment.

I guess it must hard because most animals can learn to survive in warm weather like that. It's awful to hear about breeds or species going extinct or going into decline. 

I think it's sad to see some of the heritage breeds that are being lost too. Once they're gone all those years of breeding and their purpose get's wiped away. It's weird to imagine that even man made breeds can go extinct.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

ciwheeles said:


> Eww though a sideways peeing toad? Yuck. Sounds like a bad science experiment.
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


:slapfloor: :lol::ROFL:


----------



## nchen7

laugh it up, but they're GROSS. the first time I saw it, i had just moved down. land was in process of being cleared, so we had tons everywhere. i walked close to one, and just as the bf told me to be careful, this thing tried peeing on me! it peed sideways and UP almost 3 ft! SOOOOO gross. i jump every time i see them in the grass now b/c i don't want to be peed on! they're also toxic. dogs get sick if they lick them.

oh, they're a problem in Australia. there are volunteer groups that go around at night and pick them up to be destroyed...


----------



## ciwheeles

Eek! Wow sounds like maybe your area needs to consider that! Especially if they're toxic..

I wonder what kind of evolutional advantage peeing sideways is anyway? Although it makes perfect sense seeing as it comes from Australia. There's a lot of crazy animals there. Like platypuses. A duck and a beaver hybrid that's super dangerous. It's a cool country, I would love to see it one day, but there's just so many weird animals there! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

I don't think they're from Oz...they were introduced there as well. I have no clue where these monsters came from. they're just gross looking and weird! I think the peeing thing is to startle any predators. I mean....it startles me!


----------



## ciwheeles

Well, yea that is a good point. I think a predator might be distracted by an animal peering out it's side. Maybe the frog could get away in time then. Hm, still gross. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

you're telling me! BLEH! one died under where I keep the hay (there's a pallet so it wasn't touching), and it was SOOO stinky.


----------



## goathiker

They're from South America. They're actually a pretty big problem in Florida too. Some of the things people introduce everywhere are just plain stupid.


----------



## nchen7

I totally agree Jill. like, we had Giant African Snails introduced here like 10 or so years ago. their population just BLEW UP. they're super gross too. but now, the birds figured out they can eat them so their numbers have been controlled (thank goodness!).


----------



## ciwheeles

That really stinks too. People really do mess things up. 

The little buckling passed away last night. . I think it was for the best, considering her wasn't getting any better. Poor guy. 

And my last doe to give birth and FF gave birth on her own, no assistance last night. I couldn't hear her because my one awful doe decided to scream and yell all night.  One healthy buck, one wobbly girl, and what looks like still born. 

When it rains it pours


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Ciwheels!!!! I didnt know you had an ARMCH doe!!!! HOW DID YOU MANAGE THAT???


----------



## ciwheeles

Yep, I do. I also have a CH buck

The people I bought Uproar from had her for sale so we just bought them both. 

It was kind of luck of the draw I guess because he was never advertised and I got a doeling a long with the doe. And the breeder gave me an good deal in her son who inherited a *B/*S


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Cane toads?


----------



## fishin816

ciwheeles said:


> Yep, I do. I also have a CH buck
> 
> The people I bought Uproar from had her for sale so we just bought them both.
> 
> It was kind of luck of the draw I guess because he was never advertised and I got a doeling a long with the doe. And the breeder gave me an good deal in her son who inherited a *B/*S
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I wish I could buy Uproar from you! Uni was my absolute all time favorite nigerian dwarf doe to ever live...... and I want a close descendant.

Did you show her and win the ARMCH?


----------



## Chadwick

There were times in Florida I felt bad for driving because of cane toads, there would be so many on the roadways you could not miss them. Like one every 8 inches covering the entire road surface. And if dogs or animals lick them they get really ill.


----------



## ciwheeles

Eww that's not good  I try to always stop for animals. When I was kid and we'd see turtles in the road I would make my mom pull over so we move them. I'd take them to the horse stable and let them go in the woods.

I will take that as a compliment Cade. Lol He won't be up for sale ever again though. We intend to keep him till his last days even if he ever goes infertile. I need to get a semen tank to freeze some. 

I didn't get Cloudy's ARMCH she already had it. I would like to get her to CH or GCH in ADGA this summer


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Awww, I'm sorry ciwheeles for the losses. :hug: at least ur FF di great last night. Hope the little girl pulls through for you. 

Yes Chad, cane toads. They are sooo nasty. I don't like them at all. They like hiding in the dirt or a tree stump and jump me all the time. Seeing their beady eyes and glistening warty backs staring at me. Bleh! I don't like animals getting run over, but be careful u don't get peed on if u go to help....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Cane toads...sound like an annoyance. Glad the birds are taking care of them 

Cassie, so sorry about the buckling :hug:
Glad your FF is doing well .....

Daisy is giving me almost 4 pints a day as a ff, so i am very happy about that! The buckling (Oliver) is taking the bottle like a champ now and they have been moved to the garage! Yay! Heidi's milk is also clear but I have not tasted it again since the babies take it all and then some...

The new doe, Dahlia, I am watching for fluid intake...she seems not to drink at all...Heidi's babies are doing great though  

Ni~ How is your buckling?


----------



## nchen7

My doe Buttercup never drinks. Even in the heat of the day (and she's black and she's panting) she doesn't drink. Its weird. But...she's not dehydrated so I don't worry... She used to drink when she as in milk, but not often. 

Oh, birds can't eat cane toads - they're toxic. The birds are eating the african snails...

He's good. The bf says he looks much better than yesterday, but still sick and sad looking. I'm giving him LoH wormer still, just to help boost. I had to drench that in him today with some kefir and water. He doesn't like that I do that...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh bummer about the toads!

Maybe find a processor quicker for the buck?

I'm so used to my other does that suck down half a pail each after milking... I noticed too though that her urine looks dark...I am going to try adding some molasses to the water to see if she will be more enticed.


----------



## ciwheeles

Wow that's great about Daisy Stephanie! That's amazing! Send me some of that. 

Good to hear your buck is doing better Ni. I hope he gets better or you find somebody

Thanks everybody. The doeling is wobbly and doesn't stand well, but she drinks well when I bring her to mom.  I hope she keeps improving. Karamel is being a good momma too


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

We found one! He was able to come today, but bc Buddy isn't feeling well and we gave him ivomec, I was saying to wait until before easter and have him for easter dinner! Get some more meat on him (he's all bones! Even whenm healthy!)

Cassie, glad the doeling is eating at least. I'm sure she'll start bouncing around in no time.


----------



## NyGoatMom

So glad you found one! That's great....yeah, I'd probably pump the food to him before too.

Cassie, so glad the doeling is doing better  But as for milk, I'm using it all here and itching for more! I'm so greedy ...lol....Know what you need? A full sized dairy goat  See, now there's an excuse to get another goat! You need more milk!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, a cute lil spotted nubian


----------



## nchen7

Ya! We learned the Argentinians that come here to do stuff with the polo ponies know how...guess from growing up on their family ranch in argentina...


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's great....I love my butcher. He comes right to the house with his trailer...decent price and he takes care of the guts too  Meat is always packaged nice and no hair in it!


----------



## ciwheeles

Haha I would love to get at least one big goat in the future. I'm getting 2 1/2 pounds a day with my current two milk able does. I can only imagine what it's like to have a ton of milk with big goats. Lol 

Yay! Glad you found somebody! Now you can have nice Easter dinner  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

I need to see how many lbs it is...I have a hand scale....hmmmm....if I remember later I will 

Taking my DD to a doc appt...she has a nasty sore throat...


----------



## ciwheeles

Aw  hope she gets to feeling better. Sore throats are the absolute worst. 

I'm excited. Someone is offering a black Muscovy drake on CL and we sent the owner an email about it. And Karamel's girl keeps getting stronger. I may be able to just try to see how she fares without the splints tonight



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nice  Muscovies are cool ducks.The black ones are villain looking :lol:

Doc is running tests....thinks she may have allergies....


----------



## nchen7

allergies are the worst. I used to have horrible hay fever. now I just get really itchy eyes from who knows what in the tropics.

Speckles' foot looks surprisingly good! it looks like she got cut. all the birds like to come INSIDE the fence, where the dogs are. both were locked up today, and when we came home, the fully white one came running towards us, hopping over our large dog's head! ugh.....hope that doesn't happen to often. I'm tired of finding dead birds!


----------



## ciwheeles

I'm wondering how it would mix with my white ones. Like if the ducklings would have a mix of both.. 

Allergies  not fun. But at least that's easier to treat. 

Glad your chickies foot is going better. . Some chickens really like to live on the edge. The other day two of my Easter Eggers jumped in with my LGD puppies. Luckily we saw them jump or the puppies would have had a catch your own chicken party.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

ugh, I hate seeing that. I think our little one instigates, but the big one, b/c he's big, he "wins" the game by catching the bird, but never ends well. 

glad your LGDs didn't get to have any "fun". how are they working out btw? are you having a hard time leaving them do their thing?


----------



## ciwheeles

They're doing well, thank you for asking! Since the does have their kids they are in a pen next to the goats. We've shown them the kids and they're always gentle about just sniffing them. 

It's funny how they're changing more into guardians too. I've noticed them being more watchful and they sit out quite a bit and just listen and look. 

Only bad part has been they did eat one of my chickens. I blocked off the pen to the chickens but one stubborn one kept trying to get in. She got in once and we got her out but the next time we weren't around.. 

Puppies and chickens don't mix. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

oh no! poor chicken. I hope they don't continue that. are the breeders being helpful with how to stop that behaviour? I mean, you guys can't be out there all the time...


----------



## ciwheeles

Well, the biggest thing was the chicken got in and really LGDs shouldn't be left to guard fowl of any type before they're two years old. 

I asked the breeder and we talked it over. Everybody I've talked to with LGDs says it's not uncommon to lose one chicken. The biggest thing is goats. That's a deal breaker 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ciwheeles

Almost all my chickens won't bother trying to get in there. They can't get I on the ground. The issue is the Easter Eggers are hard headed and feel the need to fly all over the place. They flew into a nursing does pen the other day and she just about pancaked them for being too close!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok, so I weighed the feed and milk tonight....she is getting 2.1 lbs of feed twice a day, and tonight she gave me 2.075 lbs of milk. I will try to weigh morning milk but I am busy tomorrow so I may not have too much time.

So if she is giving me say 4.2 lbs a day at 20 days fresh as a ff, is that good? I give enough "grain" ( 3 cups sweet 18 % and 3 cups alfalfa pellets equaling 4.2 lbs a day) along with 24/7 grassy hay.

Her and Heidi sometimes leave grain in the dish....so I could add more but they probably wouldn't eat it all.


----------



## goathiker

Oh Oh, your bitter doe...Some does give bitter milk when eating molasses...


----------



## NyGoatMom

But she gave great milk last year after the copper bolus....so it couldn't be the sweet feed...I don't think. I'm tempted to bolus her again, but I am a bit nervous to do one so soon....


----------



## goathiker

I do them every 3 months. It's really hard to overdo on copper oxide. It is poorly digested. The problems come with copper sulfate which is a chemical, not an element. It's like the difference between eating bananas and drinking anti freeze. Both are alcohols, one your body knows what to do with, the other is poison.


----------



## goathiker

Oh, and molasses deactivates copper to some extent. It also slows the rumen.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Think I should do it again then? I did it on the 28th of December...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ugh...what doesn't mess with copper? :lol:


----------



## goathiker

A 1/2 dose won't hurt for sure. What dose are you using?


----------



## ciwheeles

Huh that's interesting about molasses, I never heard that.

I had to bolus 4 months after I last did it. I've had the worst time getting some of their fish tails to even go away. I'm trying Replamin Plus gel now to see if doing small doses of that will help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

look at this positively gorgeous buck.....

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ciwheeles

That's a pretty nice buck. Who is he?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

ciwheeles said:


> That's a pretty nice buck. Who is he?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Oldesouth Farm Blue Sabr........ I want to get some straws from him...... So I can bring his wonderful conformation and dairy character into my herd...


----------



## ciwheeles

He is pretty nice. 

I need to start looking into ordering a semen tank


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> A 1/2 dose won't hurt for sure. What dose are you using?


I give her a 4 gram pill....I bought the copasure for goats.


----------



## goathiker

4 grams is the dose for 88 lbs. So, she's already had a really light dose. It won't hurt to give more.


----------



## NyGoatMom

ok, I'll do that tomorrow...copasure says 4 grams is for 100-200 lbs and over that is 2 four gram pills...Heidi is between 100 and 200...But if you say it's for 88 lbs I believe you...


----------



## goathiker

I give it at 1 gram for 22 lbs. The big wethers here get a whole 12.5 gram calf bolus.


----------



## NyGoatMom

:shocked: Wowza!! So should I just give her the one? Or two?


----------



## goathiker

I think that 1 every 3 months would be better then 2 every 6 months. It would stay in a more even amount even though it's the same amount of copper in long run.


----------



## Chadwick

I just learned that the boluses have wire like fragments of copper oxide in them! I thought that was interesting! 

Made the joke to my wife that I was gonna cut some wire could she get me some pill capsules from the drug store! She has learned not to listen to me, she's a smart gal!


----------



## goathiker

You wouldn't believe how many people come on here and ask if they can use copper wire instead. Then you have try to explain to them that it's not actually copper, it's the black corrosion that grows on copper.


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, haha I was just joking too! Think how your body would feel if you swallowed wire, I mean really!


----------



## goathiker

Or pieces of copper pipe :roll:


----------



## Chadwick

Oh my


----------



## Chadwick

I imagine that it does start as wire but probably gets superheated in an oxygen rich environment to super speed the oxidation process, or some other process that I don't know, but just straight wire= ouch


----------



## Chadwick

It shouldn't be long till the farm I am getting mine from is done kidding and we can go look! It's killing me!


----------



## ciwheeles

Oo exciting! What kind of goats are you getting? 

I did another batch of soap today. I accidentally scorched the milk, but once I added all the oils it balanced out and didn't look so orange. And I actually got it in the box before it started getting really trace :stars:


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Nice, has it been difficult to learn, I'm not getting milker but have thought of learning as many have milkers around here.

I am getting two angoras, they will be my first, after 28 yrs of waiting!


----------



## Chadwick

Oh and how much $ to get started


----------



## ciwheeles

Not exceptionally hard. . I got Deborah Niemann's book on raising goats and she breaks down how to make soap really easily. I think the hardest part is just getting together all the supplies. 

Ooo! Angoras are so cool! I just love their look. If we get more land I would love to get a few. The fiber would be nice too!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

We made lye soap when I was a boy, but I have forgotten all of the process.

I am a woodturner, I want to make my own spinning wheel, and learn to spin, ok maybe I dream big but hey you only live once!


----------



## ciwheeles

Hmm 

I think I may have spent 30 at Kmart getting a scale, measuring cup and bowl, a thermometer, and a spoon

Then I went to bulk apocotharrey and spent 100 getting palm oil, almond oil, lanolin, cocoa and Shea butter and essential oils. And that 100 went a long way because I was able to get enough to do several batches of soap 

The soaping isn't bad. You just basically heat the oils, mix the lye and milk, check temps, combine the two and then pour.

Oh wow that's cool!! That would definitely be a very nice accomplishment. I'm sure you'll get there! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Nice, that's not terrible for a startup


----------



## ciwheeles

Nope, and like I said that price was enough for me to make several kinds if soap and at least in some cases 4 batches. Bulk Apocotharrey has better prices than Brambleberry. 

If you don't have milk goats you may be able find out if you could get goat milk from someone local. Or some people in my area even sell "animal grade" soap milk on CL


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

I got tons of Amish farms with milkers, so I am lucky, the milk is cheaper than the feed!


----------



## NyGoatMom

My new alpine doesn't seem to be drinking anything...switched buckets hoping that will help. I'll have to see in the morning..

We have so much rain and with the snow melting, my garage floor is flooding :/...........we have to sweep it out 3-4 times a day...hope we get some sun after all the rain! But at least the snow is melting :leap: Super happy about that!


----------



## nchen7

The melt after winter is awesome bc u know spring is coming, but it gets soooo messy, muddy and stinky!!


----------



## ciwheeles

It's rained here for going on 3 days. We need some sunshine too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

It is messy....our boots are getting sucked off from the mud! I have a friend who is going to give us some patio blocks so we can lay them out on our "paths" to the animals. Just need time to get them...

Here's hoping for some sun for both of us Cassie :sun:


----------



## goatygirl

my boot fell of when I was on top of the muck pile.


----------



## ciwheeles

Sunshine? What's that? Lol

That's good you'll have some pavers. Those should really help! 



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

oh ya....that's happened to me so many times last year. we had REALLY wet fall into the beginnings of winter. just won't stop raining, and the land where we are is mud, then my boots are falling apart. so I had wet feet that kept getting stuck in the mud.

one day, Missy stepped in some soft mud and got her one leg sunk up to her knee! poor thing. the bf had to dig her out!


----------



## ciwheeles

Ahh! That's crazy! 

I used to ride at a farm that was like that. It was a huge mud pit. The woman had like 60 horses on 20 acres. It was nasty there when it rained.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Yes to the muddy and messy, but I have not experienced the stinky? What's that about?


----------



## ciwheeles

You mean like buck stinky?

Bucks are pretty stinky. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Oh! I didn't link buck stink and spring!


----------



## ciwheeles

Actually it's buck stink and fall, but it's nasty to have to shave their rutty coat off. Although I'm looking forward to shaving my guys and getting them LAd


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

That's what I thought, but figured maybe it stinks again as the thaw comes , maybe it's just manure thing. I never was bothered by manure so that might be why I'm clueless.


----------



## ciwheeles

Huh, maybe. Manure hasn't ever bothered me either. I mean it doesn't smell pretty but it's not all that awful. I think the worst of everything has to be duck poop. Now that is the stuff of nightmares.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, never had ducks, but chickens, and yes birds are a bit stinky!

How much worse than chickens are ducks as far as smell?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey guys !!! Just to let you know I did not read any of your previous posts sooooo , I have no idea what you've been talking about!  


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

We are talking about poop, ok we might be weird, it sounds weird when you say it!


----------



## nchen7

2 out of the 3 new pullets we got don't really know how to forage for food (they're free range, and they get dinner before bedtime). will they learn?


----------



## Chadwick

I've never had one not learn, you have some that do right, they will catch on! Keep them hungry one day, if they see the others finding stuff it won't take long!


----------



## Chadwick

If you toss some scratch or pettets out on the range area they will find that, it might get them going on the idea that there is stuff to be "found"


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> We are talking about poop, ok we might be weird, it sounds weird when you say it!


Poop? Really? Do you want some? We have horse poop, rabbit poop, chicken poop, goat poop, cow poop, dog poop... The list goes on and on lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

You should be making things out of cob!


----------



## Chadwick

Just like a farm person to forget human!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Just like a farm person to forget human!


That's just gross lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

And the others are not? Haha


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> And the others are not? Haha


Not to a farm person lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, you got me there!!!


----------



## nchen7

they peck if I toss it, but the two white ones haven't learned to scratch. they'll get hungry enough at some point to learn to forage for themselves. they LOVE grass though. i'll pick out black soldier fly larvae for them from the compost, and they don't really know how to get it from the ground! silly things!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Haha


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, they are still silly! They'll get it, hunger is a good teacher!


----------



## ciwheeles

I've never seen a chicken not know how to forage, but I guess if they didn't get the chance they wouldn't know. 

I agree with Chadwick, maybe if you throw some food they'll start scratching at it.. Worth a try. 




Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

I had one like this she was an apartment pet! She was given to me when the landlord caught them, she never was outside, so it took her about two weeks to settle into the fact that she was a chicken!


----------



## ciwheeles

Aww! Lol 

Mine have always seemed to know how. But we always put scratch in when they're chicks. That seems to help


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh boy...chicken house pets? No thanks! Diapers or not, farm animals belong OUTSIDE here :lol: Only inside when necessary and right back out asap!

I think pig poop is pretty bad, smells like human crap which is the most disgusting odor ever.

Just made a batch of gluten free peanut butter cookies for my DD...she loves them. They have no flour!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Bread is in the oven too....

And yes, Chad, the ground where my buck is stinks in the spring until I can get all the old hay off it and lime it good...


----------



## Chadwick

Nice, we are testing a gluten free diet on my son, he always has an upset stomach. So, we are seeing if a few weeks without will change things for him.

Any non- herbivore makes icky waste, horses just smell sweet to me, and the rest are similar to each other.


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, he's a stinky guy huh?

The buck I played with as a boy was stinky, but not so bad that I wouldn't cuddle up to him.......well I was a boy so......


----------



## ciwheeles

Mmmm cookies and bread. My favorite kinda cookie too! 

Looks like I may be getting another doe.. A breeder friend is offering a doe who already earned her star, she just didn't take this year. She offered me half price and will refund me if she doesn't take. So it would be a good chance for me if she takes


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah! You gonna take her?


----------



## ciwheeles

I think so! She doesn't have a show quality udder, but I have bucks that can work on that. Plus I want to be at to sell the three does I got from this one farm.

They all just have a really mean difficult disposition. And it overlaps onto the milk stand.  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

That's no fun, what age are they?


----------



## ciwheeles

Two are 6 and one is 4

It's like the weirdest thing too, that they're like that. I have other does that are super sweet and nice on the stand, good moms. Not these three.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Are they tame, do you spend time with them, or are they mean off the stand too?


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's awesome Cassie....I wish I could afford another doe in milk right now...I could really use it!

Chad, how old is your son? My daughter is 15 and she has had all kinds of appts, tests, etc. Until she went gluten free for a couple weeks, she had bad gastro issues every day. She even had an endoscopy and they said she was fine with gluten. But guess what? She is NOT fine with it....she is much better off it. She can "cheat" once in a while and be ok but if she keeps eating gluten she gets really sick.


----------



## nchen7

yes, I believe the birds will learn. just sad seeing them with their empty tummies all day. I want Brownie (the feral one) to teach them, but they pick on her.....

Cassie, that's exciting about the doe. I hope you can find homes for the ones you're looking to sell.

Chad, have you guys tried only organic sourdough type bread on your son? unless you're diagnosed as celiac, there's no huge need to be gluten free. most of the time, bread from the store isn't real bread and b/c there's no crust and the crumb is so soft, people don't chew properly. you gotta really chew sourdough, which starts the digestive process. also, maybe look into giving him lots of food with good bacteria. I think most people, esp nowadays have too much bad bacteria in our guts. kefir and yogurts. so yum!


----------



## Chadwick

He's eight, and this is just a trial run, but it takes some time to see results. He eats well at three we used the if you don't eat your mashed potatoes you can't have lettuce and balsamic vinegar! He loves healthy food because he was raised eating right. But he has unstable waste hardness and always says his belly is upset so we figured it is worth a try.

At least as a fist try, my wife has celiac in her family so.....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ohhh.....yeah, we don't have a history of it but it seems awful weird she can go a long time with no stomach issues if she stays off the gluten.

Anyway, one of my friends is severely gluten intolerant. She got sick one day going into a subway because they were cutting bread and the particles in the air made her sick!


----------



## nchen7

that's weird. I still put money on what they PUT into the bread and how the wheat is processed in north America.

just a story for you - I was chatting with someone who ran a coffee shop. he had a regular customer who was supposedly diagnosed celiac or at least severely gluten intolerant. she (the customer) LOVED bread, and once took a trip to Paris. it's hard to love bread and not eat any, esp if you're in France. so she threw caution to the wind, and had a baguette. didn't get sick AT ALL. b/c of that, she moved to France so she could eat.

I've also heard the same for peanut/nut allergies. I have a friend with a nut allergy. not super supre severe, but throat closes when she eats. but, she can eat peanuts/nuts in Europe....


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, I don't know that it is that bad, I would put it closer to your daughters story, honestly I think it will be something else, he loves bread. Ni might have a point with the chewing, he is getting that age where we can't feed him enough! And he has his own ideas, trying to find his independance! We will see how it goes as we get a few weeks in there might be a difference!?


----------



## Chadwick

Yep! Good ole American GMO foods and our even better processing facilities, I think bread is the last thing we buy pre made from a store, so it had a spotlight on it as far as what to check first.


----------



## nchen7

yea, try for a month or so. make sure the gluten free stuff doesn't have a lot of additives in it, like the guar gum, xanthan gum, etc. I have a theory that laboratory made things are mostly not great for you. if I can't make it in my kitchen, for the most part, I'm not putting it on my mouth!


----------



## Chadwick

Yep, fortunately our Amish store has a lot of good flours available where most are just stuck with rice flour


----------



## Chadwick

What do you guys think about barns and humidity? I asked this question even started a thread and no one has said a word


----------



## NyGoatMom

I think they need very good air flow......I think humidity is a killer for animals.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ni~ It is american food. You can eat wheat bread in other countries even if you have celiac............it's the processing here and the gmo's


----------



## Chadwick

That's what I thought, we have a cold humid thing going on here, and the wood I built with is wet wet wet, so I put a hygrometer I there to see where it was, it's setting about 80% at 40 degrees, I think the wood is evaporating a lot of water though, it was logs 20 days ago. I planed extra time for the wood to dry too, they will wean in july ish. What do you think is a good barn humidity same as outside? Do you track humidity?


----------



## nchen7

I don't track humidity. but, I live in the tropics. we don't have an enclosed barn though.....

Yes Stephanie, it's sad the state of food in America (and everyone else who buys into the food culture). it's quite sad.


----------



## ciwheeles

Thanks, everybody! We're gunna pick her up tomorrow, and then I have to pick one of my bucks for her 

Wow that's weird about the bread, but I could believe it. 

A lot of what's in major foods now is nasty and unsafe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Yay! Don't let her pick up bad habits! Haha


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ooooo....you get her tomorrow?  Pics!!


----------



## goathiker

Chad, we often have 90 to 100% humidity here. I have a 100 watt heat bulb hung high in the middle of each 12x12 portion of my 12x24 barn. They dry the upper layer of air and keep the humidity down a lot without warming the animals up. 
Before I started doing that I used to get a lot of UTI's in my herd.


----------



## Chadwick

Thanks for the tip, with my barn being 8x8 do you think 1 is enough, probably huh


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, 1 should be plenty. They add about $5 a month to your electric bill.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, $5 is ok for health sake in my book though.


----------



## goathiker

Yep, meds for snotty goats cost a lot more.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well Jill, I ended up not needing the lipton...looks like a white bucket did the trick.


----------



## Chadwick

To get her drinking?


----------



## fishin816

Chadwick said:


> To get her drinking?


Lets do process of elimantion here&#8230; LOL

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yes, lol...she wasn't drinking water...and Jill suggested Tang in the water but I didn't have that, I had lipton iced tea mix


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, you got me!


----------



## Chadwick

Did cornerstone work out for you?


----------



## NyGoatMom

?? You talkin' ta me?


----------



## Chadwick

By the way, that's called a Segway to move to another conversation!! Haha


----------



## Chadwick

No fishing was lookin for a farm


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ahhhhhhhhh....okie!


----------



## Chadwick

Glad you got her drinking, they can be finicky huh


----------



## fishin816

Chadwick said:


> Did cornerstone work out for you?


Nope&#8230; But I am seeing that a lot of CV stock is in VA. So I assume it was somewhere in that area.


----------



## Chadwick

There is a town named that here in PA, cornerstone knew her, I would ask them.


----------



## Chadwick

I know cornerstone bought all her straws so.... Might be worth checking on.


----------



## goathiker

Stephanie, my goats like their blue buckets best and they like the steel water barrel but not the plastic one.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Too weird. I hope she doesn't get a UTI from not drinking...........but she seems to be now,at least she did today.


----------



## ciwheeles

Sorry I was out feeding! I gotta feed early because tonight the Walking Dead is on, and I can't miss it. It's the season finale!! AH!!

Anyway, I was trying to find pictures of the doe, but it seems my friend took the post down from the sale page. I'll get some tomorrow 

Ethical question, if you guys were selling a doe would you include that the doe sits on the stand? I'm offering one of the three for sale and I feel like I should, but then again I'm not going to be asking very much because I'd like to move them fast

Aww, I hope your doe gets to drinking.  That's a real pain in the bum


----------



## NyGoatMom

I would tell them. But that's just me....


----------



## Chadwick

Tasty milk, hard to get!


----------



## ciwheeles

Lol! She does at least have big teats! 

Yea though, I feel like a should.. I mean I don't want to feel like I'm pulling the wool over someone's eyes. I'm not selling her because she sits though (I fix that by putting a sweetlix tub under her) just because she doesn't fit in here.

Although the last owner said she had never had an issue with the doe, so hopefully someone would have better luck than me.


----------



## NyGoatMom

If they really want her, they'll work with it....it's not that big of an issue...really


----------



## fishin816

I am off of Ceasers Villa now and on to Little Tots Estate… LTE is a huge breeder to this day! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ciwheeles

Well that is good to know.  Like I said, cause of the issue with it I'm not asking much anyway, and she is papered.

What are you talking about Cade? I thought you didn't like LTE?

BTW I saw you guys mentioned Cornerstone? And about where it was? It's way in the boondoggles of Virgina.


----------



## Chadwick

So..... what is it about the bucket, do you think they like to visually check for cleanliness?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Wow... You guys talk A LOT!!!! Not even going to take the time to read all that!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## ciwheeles

Lol I just showed back up, so I'm just clue-ing back in 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

This is my last day of vacation, I gotta get it in while I can! From here camping season is crazy, I'll be in the 65 hr weeks here soon.


----------



## ciwheeles

Wow, that's pretty crazy. What do you do? If you don't mind my asking.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

I am a Girl Scouts camp ranger, it's like maintenance security janitor manager forestry and camp host all rolled into one.


----------



## ciwheeles

Ohhhhh okay! Neato! 

I used to be a Girl Scout. I went to one of their camps in PA. I remember it had a huge old mansion and an old chimney in the middle of a field. And, there used to be some story about how some old lady left a baby in the chimney and now it's ghost haunted the camp and you could hear it cry.

Thinking back on it now, I don't know how that was ever scary.. Hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahaha....the things we see and hear as kids


----------



## Chadwick

I have an old huge barn and a chimney in a field, was it on the west side of the state?


----------



## ciwheeles

Hmm I don't remember.. I just remember it was a chimney by itself in a field. 

The camp was like 2 hours from my house. Seems like it may have have been out that way


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

You may have been at my camp! Depending on what year you might be remembering the farm house that burned down. Do you remember a pool with a long hill behind it?


----------



## NyGoatMom

I don't know what it is about the buckets...she literally didn't drink for a few days or more...I thought my son was topping off the bucket, and he neglected to tell me he hadn't so she probably hasn't drank much if anything.


----------



## Chadwick

She might be part camel!


----------



## NyGoatMom

If she holds more milk in her hump I'm ok with that


----------



## Chadwick

Right!


----------



## Chadwick

The hard part is finding a milking machine for the hump!


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol....I'm a hand milker :lol: I'd have a spiggot made..........


----------



## Chadwick

I'm really hoping to go out and pick through the kids at the farm I am getting mine from soon. Is there anything to look for in physical/personality, or avoid in physical/personality. I know to look at the bite but how should it line up?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Try to get an outgoing personality...not super shy but not "in your face" either.


----------



## Chadwick

How would you describe a proper bite?


----------



## goathiker

The teeth should meet squarely on the pad. They only have lower teeth in front.


----------



## Chadwick

Centered on the depth of the pad? Or thickness of the pad might be a better way to say that.


----------



## goathiker

Ha, Guinen was NOT amused.


----------



## Chadwick

Thank you, and make sure to thank Guinen too, poor dear!


----------



## Chadwick

Hey! That's MY mouth!


----------



## goathiker

It time to feed her anywat, she'll forgive quickly.

If the bite is bad the teeth are behind the pad and they can't pinch browse off properly.


----------



## Chadwick

Ok, good to know!


----------



## goathiker

Look for full shiny coats, sleek bodies not to too thin but not hanging in fat. Smooth waist without excess ballooning. Relatively straight legs, hind legs that turn out a bit is okay, bowlegged is bad. They should stand upright and square on their hooves. They should move freely and gracefully looking playful and well balanced. 
Clean bright eyes, clean nose, and mouth. Clean rear end. They should pee a healthy stream with no spraying or pulsation. 
Horns may be a little peeled looking from weaning, that's fine and will correct it's self.


----------



## goathiker

Hair should be sleek. A baby that stands hunched with hair sticking up is sick. 
Head should be up, mobile, and alert ears. A baby who stands with his head hanging is sick...


----------



## Chadwick

Oh wow, thanks that's great advise, I am writing that all down on paper!


----------



## ciwheeles

Nah I don't remember there being a pool. Plus this was like super super old. Like 1700-1900 old. 

Are you in PA though? That's pretty neat!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, I'm an hour north of Pittsburg


----------



## Chadwick

Mine is also, it was a stage coach stop and has no mortar just hand worked stone.


----------



## ciwheeles

Oh cool! Nice to see somebody else on the east coast. 

Huh... Maybe it was the same camp. I don't even remember the name! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

I'll post a pic tomorrow


----------



## ciwheeles

Oo please do! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

If you camped here then there are two former campers on this forum! Small world!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nice info Jill....love the smiley pic


----------



## ciwheeles

Wow really? It is really a small world. 

I'm going camping in PA next weekend actually, at Nashimany state park near Phili. I still love to go camping


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ciwheeles

Oh and I just read through everything I missed. Thank you for starring that info Jill! Very interesting 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

I know...wish I'd asked first before buying!


----------



## Chadwick

She has been super helpful and friendly to me the whole time I have been here. She's awesome!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Although I have to say, my FF I am very proud of...she is now able to be milked out with no one helping. She does not kick anymore  Think I just got lucky with her since I never saw mom and no idea of her udder...only farmer to farmer trust value.


----------



## nchen7

aww! how's her udder look, Stephanie?


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'll have to get a pic...to me it looks good...and she is giving 3 1/2 - 4 pints a day 21 days fresh...


----------



## ciwheeles

Wow that is lucky Stephanie! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

nice!!!

Missy's udder is coming nicely. those FF udders are SOOOO cute!


----------



## ciwheeles

You'll have to share some udder pics! She sounds like she's coming along well 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Nice, a lot of times trust can be a big factor.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, I will  Those udders are cute 

I think she trusts me...I tell her every day "Hi Daisa Mae! I love you Daisa Mae!!" :lol: I'm such a dork!!


----------



## Chadwick

I think if that's dorky we all are!

Who's the buck in your avatar?


----------



## ciwheeles

Lol that's not dorky. We do that to our little 6 month old little tots doe. We bottle raised her and call her the butterfly because she's a 'social' butterfly!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's Dallas....my Fainter buck...he is 2 1/2 years old...he has a 5 year old boer wether buddy, Booker...


----------



## nchen7

uhh....I'm pretty sure I say that to ALL of my animals.....


----------



## fishin816

ciwheeles said:


> Well that is good to know.  Like I said, cause of the issue with it I'm not asking much anyway, and she is papered.
> 
> What are you talking about Cade? I thought you didn't like LTE?
> 
> BTW I saw you guys mentioned Cornerstone? And about where it was? It's way in the boondoggles of Virgina.


Well I like Little Tots now&#8230; there are four does that I really like. I was wanting a Ceasers Villa goat, and Chad said that Conerstone bought all of their straws&#8230; and I was gonna see if I can get some straws from them

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol...me too Ni, but I say it in a baby voice to her


----------



## nchen7

oh yes......that's the only way to say that to your animals, isn't it??? lol. I even say that to the chickens.....


----------



## Chadwick

He looks like personality on four legs! Good looking guy!


----------



## Chadwick

Will straw keep from 2008 till now?


----------



## Chadwick

Does each type of animal get a different voice? I tend to do that!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks Chad! I paid 50.00 bucks for him...(no pun intended) 
I have to say, he is really well behaved. He never chases the does down for more than 15 minutes. If they don't stand...he leaves em alone. He is fearful of people though. He will eat out of your hand if you offer browse or grain but he is scared to death when we catch him for hoof care,etc.He does not like to be pet...which is ok by me 
I really like him for those reasons. He would NEVER challenge a person....and he isn't overly stinky...well, to me at least :lol:


----------



## fishin816

Chadwick said:


> Will straw keep from 2008 till now?


I am pretty sure&#8230; as long as it is kept in the proper equipment&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

If you buy all the goats you talk about its time to change the "lil" in your farm name to "huge"!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Haha, yes, they do! And all my goats know their names


----------



## fishin816

Chadwick said:


> If you buy all the goats you talk about its time to change the "lil" in your farm name to "huge"!!!


Well&#8230; that is true&#8230; Cades Huge Farm&#8230; nah&#8230; doesnt sound right

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Right? Cade's Lil HUGE Farm


----------



## ciwheeles

^ that would be a fitting name Hahahahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

NyGoatMom said:


> Right? Cade's Lil HUGE Farm


That doesnt even make any sense

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Exactly


----------



## Chadwick

Aw, he's spooky huh. Maybe he just likes a calm environment?


----------



## Chadwick

Sure it does lil on account of the animal size, huge on account of the animal numbers!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Chadwick said:


> Aw, he's spooky huh. Maybe he just likes a calm environment?


He was raised to be around humans but not "friends" with humans. He is totally comfortable with you outside his paddock, but when you go in, he stays away from you. He will eat from your hand though....so long as he can watch you for grabbing him


----------



## NyGoatMom

Right I forgot you raise ND's Cade...so it does make sense


----------



## Chadwick

Just what he expects of humans, for them to stay out. I'm glad he has you to give him his way when you can.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yep, I respect his space whenever possible. I thought about getting a purebred nubian buck...but he is so good, I don't wanna part with him. He's easy. I keep him in a 4 foot fence.....during rut and he doesn't even try to get out.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, sounds like you got it easy based on some fence rants I have read here!


----------



## Chadwick

Once a goat has settled in to that is there any way to socialize them or get them more friendly. Or will they shut down to change because they feel pressured?


----------



## NyGoatMom

I think over time they learn to trust you. Routine is big too...they like routine. I don't think they change completely though...even my buckling I am going to wether...he was a single and I was real busy the first week of his life so I didn't spend as much time with him. He is now a bottle baby but he still is the first one to run when you try to pick him up, orif there is a loud noise, he runs......my others are dam raised and they are extremely friendly because I spent more time when they were born. he is still friendly, don't get me wrong, but it has an effect...

I think there is always hope for improvement if you take the time and effort but for me, I like my buck just fine how he is.


----------



## Chadwick

Oh yeah, nothing against him. I ask because the farm I am getting mine from doesn't socialize very well, two does come up and lip you the others all shy back to the other side of the barn. Do you think a goat that hasn't socialized by weaning will always be a bit reserved?


----------



## NyGoatMom

I personally do, yes. But there are others who may disagree...and no, I didn't think you meant anything 

I'd try to get ones that will at least let you touch them...if they look wide eyed and you can see the whites of their eyes when you are near them, they will be a lot more work.


----------



## Chadwick

Thanks!


----------



## COgoatLover25

NyGoatMom said:


> I personally do, yes. But there are others who may disagree...and no, I didn't think you meant anything
> 
> I'd try to get ones that will at least let you touch them...if they look wide eyed and you can see the whites of their eyes when you are near them, they will be a lot more work.


I can testify to that! I have a little Nigie doe, and she gets bug eyed every time she sees me. I would seem it impossible to tame her!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I know...the first days I think are critical for human contact...if you want a really friendly in your face goat


----------



## NyGoatMom

My little buckling is friendly, but skiddish of noises or sudden movements or new things.
My dam raised buckling and doeling are very bold and friendly but I dried them off at birth...and my other bottle baby started out as a bottle baby, and she is a PITB!!


----------



## nchen7

the breeder we get our goats from, she has a lot and is quite hands off with her animals. we got Buttercup last year, as an almost 2 year old, and pregnant. she was WILD. he'd have to keep her tied up so we can catch her, and she would BOLT. but, after a few weeks of just hanging around her while she eats and give her treats, she came around and has calmed down a lot. then, after months of milking her, her and I are quite close. so yes....it can take time to tame down an animal, just takes a lot of work and patience, and finding ways to really bond with them.


----------



## Chadwick

Good, thanks. She is kidding now so I may call her and see if we can get out there, if we can pick a couple I will ask if she can help socialize them a little.


----------



## nchen7

exciting!!!!! those babies will be SOOO cute, and soft!


----------



## Chadwick

I know the wait is terrible! Then they have to wean too! I can't wait!


----------



## Chadwick

It helps too because I have been getting a few things at a time that they need, not to mention the barn and fence project!


----------



## fishin816

Well… I looked at Cornerstone… they have some amazing bucks in the tank… just not for sale… I have lots of other bucks that I would like to collect that are for sale tho… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

so exciting Chad. will you be doing anything with the fibres?


----------



## Chadwick

Cade, yeah I would not sell those straws either!

Ni yes, I am a wood turner, I wanna make my own spinning wheel and learn to spin. My wife crotchets.....


----------



## nchen7

how fun! but...what exactly is a wood turner?


----------



## Chadwick

I use a lathe to shape wood usually bowls, spindles, architectural parts. A lathe is a machine that spins the wood while you put sharp cutters on it to shape it.


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick

Sorry I forget and do it upside down!


----------



## nchen7

very cool! sooo pretty! I remember using a lathe in shop class in school


----------



## NyGoatMom

Very nice  The wait is going to feel like forever! 
If I had more property I'd have angoras....


----------



## ciwheeles

WOW, that looks great!! 

I'm no good at woodwork. My dad is and so is my mom but it never translated to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

It's all about practice, like anything.


----------



## Chadwick

The waiting truly is the hardest part......so far


----------



## ciwheeles

Lol, waiting is hard. Esp if your someone like me that isn't super patient. 

I'm busy today. Had to take Ferdinand and Isabella to the vet for shots, now the farriers here, then I have to go pick up Millie, then our new Muscovy drake, them I want to start another batch of soap 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

As I get older I am getting more patient but that's not saying too much!

I love the name Ferdinand! What's a Muscovy ?


----------



## nchen7

the water is off today (there's some electrical issue at the pump station), so I can't clean. I may do a batch of soap too to pass the time.....


----------



## Chadwick

That's island life I suppose, huh?


----------



## ciwheeles

Ugh, that is pain not having water  But at least you can soap! Lol

Thanks, my mom thought of that name! Muscovies are a breed of duck.  they don't quack or fly so we prefer them. These are out girls. We got a black drake buddy for them to breed to. 




Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

yea.....island life. sigh

it's annoying not having water. and it's misty outside, which means the beach isn't so fun, and there's not much else to do..... but now I need to formulate what kind of soap I want to make if I'm actually going to make soap.

I called the water works to see if they have an ETA on when the water will be back on, and of course......no

those are pretty ducks!


----------



## ciwheeles

What kind of soap are you thinking of making?

And thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

I am a maintenance guy and there is nothing worse than the when will it be on call! I tell people to turn on a sink and keep an ear out. When they hear water it is on!


----------



## Chadwick

Cool ducks!


----------



## nchen7

I dunno! the EOs I have at home are lavender, peppermint, tea tree, lemon, cinnamon, clove, rosemary, and small amts of cedarwood, sweet orange, lime, juniper berry. I'm thinking maybe lavender and lemon or lavender and peppermint.


----------



## ciwheeles

Sweet orange sounds like it would smell good! 

And thanks! They're actually pretty cool ducks. Very friendly. Not flighty 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Chadwick said:


> I am a maintenance guy and there is nothing worse than the when will it be on call! I tell people to turn on a sink and keep an ear out. When they hear water it is on!


I know, but.....that's often the case here, they don't know when things will happen. in jan, we didn't have water for over 2 weeks b/c something was broken and they didn't know when it will be fixed b/c they had to make a part or something. it's just indicative of the workforce here, just bad service and people not caring....


----------



## nchen7

it does, but I dont' have much of it....... and it's not cheap to buy down here.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I just got done cleaning out my rabbit pen, my ducklings in the brooder and my garage/barn floor...yesterday DH did the duck hut....so now we still have the big chicken coop, the small chicken coop, and the goats areas...problem is all the ICE and SNOW! There is still sooo much of it........

Ni~ Sorry about your water...that is a pain! Oooo, soap scents you have sound amazing! What oils do you use?

Cassie~ Cute ducks...I am selling off my scovies. I'm going to keep my ancona hens and some khaki's.Well, and Beans...my favorite scovie hen


----------



## Chadwick

I have never seen clove that sounds nice!


----------



## Chadwick

Here you go Ciwheels this is the chimney


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Chad, why did you change your avatar to a picture of a shed? I liked your other one better


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick

Yeah I changed it someone asked me to and said it was giving them nightmares!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Yeah I changed it someone asked me to and said it was giving them nightmares!


That shed is pretty creepy...you should change it...lol!


----------



## Chadwick

That's my two goat barn I just built look up Chadwick's barn build I have a step by step going on!


----------



## Chadwick

My grandfather was right, you really can't please them all!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> My grandfather was right, you really can't please them all!


LOL, you can NEVER please them all!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I like the shed pic


----------



## Chadwick

I can't wait to change it to a goat pic!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hahaha....I bet 

How many are you getting?


----------



## Chadwick

Just two, also known as the slide two in and grow if possible plan!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Both doelings? What breed again?


----------



## Chadwick

My wife grew up in the city!


----------



## Chadwick

Yes, two doeling angoras!


----------



## nchen7

oh, you're getting does! I thought you were getting wethers.....


----------



## Chadwick

No, everyone was saying wethers but I really don't want to deal with UC or a Bucky wether my first time.


----------



## ciwheeles

Haha that looks just like it!!! Small world!! Very cool though 

I picked up the doe. She's really pretty, even has blue eyes! I didn't even realize that when I saw my friends ad hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

exciting Cassie!

Chad, yes....I myself prefer female animals over the male ones. I'm excited for you! can't wait to see pictures of the babies. do you know what colours you're getting?


----------



## Chadwick

The farm wethers too early, and it want a smooth first experience for my son and wife....... Cause then I can convince them that more is a good idea later!


----------



## Chadwick

Well I started looking at colors, but they fade and look different later, so I think we will hope for some nice white ones, the farm has mostly white.

That's awesome, I have two former campers that are goat friends! Have you chatted with Houkfarms?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh man. that's awesome! Are you going to have someone shear them? Or are you going to learn to shear yourself?


----------



## goathiker

If you stay away from Boers, Pygmies, and Nigerians, you take away about 50% of the UC risk. Does are good for beginners though. You can breed them in a couple years.


----------



## Chadwick

Portland cement didn't get very popular until 1860 so that chimney is from before that date, but it was a stage coach stop between Pittsburg and Erie so I think quite a bit older than that.


----------



## Chadwick

I'm gonna learn to shear, I just feel like traditional shearing methods are a bit rough, sheep might take it, but very few expect a sheep to be friendly, plus that's a lot of stress.

I am kind of a learn to do what's needed kind of guy too.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Awesome....I do a lot myself too. Saves cash for one thing, and another thing, it teaches you to be inventive!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I was looking for an angora but there are almost none to be had around here


----------



## Chadwick

The farm where I am getting them does it, I might go up and help/learn first!


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, they are hard to track down, only two farms in 100 miles of me, both are small herds.


----------



## nchen7

that's an awesome idea, get first hand experience shearing at the farm you're getting your goats. and yes.....starting off easy will make the "maybe we can keep their babies?" conversation much easier. LOL


----------



## Chadwick

Now the question is how to track down a buck to service them! I have some time on that they are slow growers so they breed at 1.5 yrs.


----------



## Chadwick

No honey, it doesn't seem like there are more goats in there?!?! Weren't there always four?!?!


----------



## ciwheeles

I think it is better to get females. That way in case you ever decide you'd like to breed you can. Share pics when they're born and you have some! 

I have to get pics of Mellie! She's super looking. And nice lines to match


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

I will, and when do we get to see the new duck that I can't remember how to spell?


----------



## ciwheeles

Haha yes! But I get him at 6.  

Loading the pics now


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

buck.... you can ask the breeder if they provide buck services when/if you're ready. if keeping pure angoras is hard to do, you can always look for a really good Nigerian buck and breed Nigoras.....


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, these are 7/8 angora with a little Pygmy to be specific, and she said she has a closed herd so I was going to ask the question of how much line breeding is too much, I might need to find another buck depending.


----------



## goathiker

nchen7 said:


> buck.... you can ask the breeder if they provide buck services when/if you're ready. if keeping pure angoras is hard to do, you can always look for a really good Nigerian buck and breed Nigoras.....


Noo!!!


----------



## nchen7

oh, don't be mortified Jill, he already said they're not purebred angoras!


----------



## Chadwick

I wish I could find purebred, but everyone is all color


----------



## goathiker

It's not that, sure as anything his wife will fall in love with the boy...
Go through the forum and the UC threads. They always start I have a Boer, I have Pygmy, I have a Nigerian. Those 3 breeds haven't had the genetic part of UC bred out yet...


----------



## NyGoatMom

But if you breed them with an angora buck...it keeps them getting closer to pure...I would recommend that.


----------



## Chadwick

Really, well huh, that's good, then we could buy for love! What about keep baking soda out for girls, don't give to boys? Is it two of whatever we decide on or can I keep a wether and a doe?


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, I would want to find an angora buck, the farms is all angora too.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I would suggest either 2 doelings or a wether and a doeling. I read about the angora wethers having the best fleece because they put no energy into anything else like the bucks have rut to deal with and the girls have pregnancy and lactation.


----------



## goathiker

You can keep any combination of wethers and does. You had said she bands too young though...There are always some other factors. Keeping away from the African breeds seems to help a lot but, doesn't entirely remove the risk.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Baking soda is not needed 24/7....only if you have an issue


----------



## goathiker

That's how I feel too. The goat naturally makes bi-carbonate while chewing cud. I think that having it available at all times robs them of that ability.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I learned that from you Jill  That's why I don't keep it out anymore.


----------



## Chadwick

Ok, I was getting a lot of info that suggested that the keeping of genders was too different to accomplish. This sound more reasonable. That really makes this more fun! Now we can pick the coolest goat no matter what gender! We will have to see who has the stuff!


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: Yep....it can be done. Just figure out a good feeding regimen and feed accordingly.


----------



## goathiker

I can help you with a wether, no problem there. Mostly it's just balanced diet and making sure they drink enough.


----------



## NyGoatMom

If you start them up eating from different bowls if you are going to use a grain, then it won't matter what you put in his versus hers cause he may not even realize it could be different. Also, I recommend Manna Pro loose minerals since it has AC in it already....or you could buy a bottle of AC (like I did) and keep it on hand or use it as a preventative for UC. Think I got mine at Jeffers online.........


----------



## Chadwick

Just to ask her to wait to band


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yep....12 weeks if you can help it. But at least 8..........


----------



## Chadwick

I already bought a bag of manna pro minerals! That's one of the first things I tracked down, and probios, and selenium/e, I have a chaffhaye dealer close so I figured it was worth a try. The long shelf life helps with just having two head.


----------



## goathiker

Ah Stephanie, you have learned well grasshopper


----------



## Chadwick

She said she does 4-5 weeks so? I hope she doesn't just band them all!


----------



## goathiker

They don't have a chance to grow at that young. They need their male hormones to cause some enlargement before banding. Otherwise they stay baby size always which allows sand size stones to plug them up.


----------



## nchen7

I have a wether, we castrated him when he was 3 months old. I haven't had UC issues, but he doesn't get any grain, and his diet mainly consists of fresh browse. I also don't put baking soda out free of choice (learned that here too), and I haven't had a problem, even though sometimes they GORGE on fresh green stuff.


----------



## goathiker

Hm, if you didn't black and white TV as a child, that quote might not mean anything :chin:


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> Ah Stephanie, you have learned well grasshopper


Ah, Tank you! Tank you, oh goat guru!


----------



## NyGoatMom

nchen7 said:


> I have a wether, we castrated him when he was 3 months old. I haven't had UC issues, but he doesn't get any grain, and his diet mainly consists of fresh browse. I also don't put baking soda out free of choice (learned that here too), and I haven't had a problem, even though sometimes they GORGE on fresh green stuff.


I worry about that too when we get fresh browse...I start em out slow on that too


----------



## nchen7

they get it all the time. I don't buy much hay or feed (WAAYYYY too expensive here), and bush grows like nothing, so....they get all they want during the day. although, they're doing an amazing job...so amazing that I'll have to start chopping down some trees. although, the bf has been planting more bananas around, which limits where they can go.

in hindsight, we should have gotten goats when we bought this house. it was abandoned for years, and the grass was over 10 ft tall. it would have been easier to have them around to help tame the bush from the beginning.....


----------



## NyGoatMom

So you don't use grain or much hay?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Right now I go through roughly 70 lbs a week in alfalfa and sweet combined. But that's giving 2 milkers 12 cups a day each and my saanen 5 cups a day, 1 cup each for the new doe and the boys....and whatever sprinkled down for the babies....not sure what that is yet


----------



## Chadwick

If you can snatch this goat treat out of my hand...


----------



## nchen7

no, no grain at all to anyone right now. my pregnant girls currently get about 1 1/2 cups of alfalfa pellets, and 1/2 cup of soaked peas, coconut oil, and bananas (we're swimming in bananas). and, when I juice in the morning or make coconut milk, they get to share in the leftover pulp (their favourite!). at night, I put a flake of hay for everyone to share, unless they didn't get to eat a lot during the day then I put a little more. 

everyone looks pretty good!  except for Buddy b/c he was sick recently, but now he's good and back to eating (phew!).

I should get some updated pictures. maybe today when they're eating


----------



## nchen7

I made the conscious choice not to grain at all until the girls come back into milk. i'll probably start back with the grain during their last month of pregnancy. I'm really fearful of large babies - Buttercup is a slight doe and Missy is a FF.


----------



## Chadwick

No one has ever told me why the oats and such, why not just good hay and browse?


----------



## Chadwick

Grain not oats, my brain has the two linked


----------



## nchen7

oats are extra calories. when a doe is in milk, she needs extra calories to help make milk, keep weight, etc. it's like when women are breast feeding, they need the extra calories to make a good amount of milk.

and, because you're getting angoras, they're considered to be producing all the time (by growing fibres), and thus, you may need to either get high quality hay to help them grow nice coats or grain to add extra calories to their diets so they don't deplete too much from their system. I could be wrong, but I remember reading something about this somewhere around here.....

ETA - the only grain I give is oats....


----------



## Chadwick

Ok so it's just high octane food, just to add, ok thanks

Yes they can get in poor condition just from the fiber if you don't keep an eye, gotta feel under all that fluff!


----------



## Chadwick

The other feed issue I would like to ask is

Browse, I have a lot of red maple saplings here, and I read that they are on the bad list. What should I do, go cut them out of an area before I walk the goats to browse?


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> If you stay away from Boers, Pygmies, and Nigerians, you take away about 50% of the UC risk. Does are good for beginners though. You can breed them in a couple years.


Why do those breeds have a higher risk?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

She said that the problem has not been bred out of those yet, my guess is that they are "newer" breeds to farming being from that part of the world.


----------



## Chadwick

I mean modern farming techniques, I actually think they have some age on em


----------



## fishin816

I am curious why they are at a higher risk Jill? What is so different about them that makes them more prone to UC than other breeds? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

If you had a boer buck that threw wethers that Never got UC you would use him a lot, if everyone chose to breed out the propensity to get UC by breeding animals that tend to do well eventually the breed would be less susceptible to UC all together. Most European breeds have been bred to the point where many of these issues are just bred out by breeding animals that have favored traits.


----------



## Chadwick

I only know this from other animals, not goats, but the principal of breeding for traits is the same for all mammals and beyond.


----------



## NyGoatMom

nchen7 said:


> no, no grain at all to anyone right now. my pregnant girls currently get about 1 1/2 cups of alfalfa pellets, and 1/2 cup of soaked peas, coconut oil, and bananas (we're swimming in bananas). and, when I juice in the morning or make coconut milk, they get to share in the leftover pulp (their favourite!). at night, I put a flake of hay for everyone to share, unless they didn't get to eat a lot during the day then I put a little more.
> 
> everyone looks pretty good! except for Buddy b/c he was sick recently, but now he's good and back to eating (phew!).
> 
> I should get some updated pictures. maybe today when they're eating


Ok, that sounds good. Does it keep the weight on?
I love bananas...wish I had some of them :yum:
I drylot, so to hear "a flake of hay" is so weird! :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

What's dry lot?


----------



## NyGoatMom

nchen7 said:


> I made the conscious choice not to grain at all until the girls come back into milk. i'll probably start back with the grain during their last month of pregnancy. I'm really fearful of large babies - Buttercup is a slight doe and Missy is a FF.


I only grain for the last two months of pregnancy and through lactation. The boys get 1 cup each of 50/50 alfalfa and sweet in winter once the ground is covered in snow but none once we start getting browse for them and the weather is warm. I noticed my buck burned a lot of weight off this year from trying to stay warm 

I am however, feeding grain and alfalfa to the growing kids...and also to my yearling saanen for growth.

Daisy Mae as a FF had a 7 lb single, she was getting 2 cups of the 50/50 mix a day for 2 months before she kidded. Heidi got 2 cups as well and her kids were 5.5 lbs and 3.5 lbs.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Chadwick said:


> The other feed issue I would like to ask is
> 
> Browse, I have a lot of red maple saplings here, and I read that they are on the bad list. What should I do, go cut them out of an area before I walk the goats to browse?


Chad, I give my goats maple from the front yard all the time, until the leaves turn red....then I don't give it to them. Seems silly now that I say it, but I'm sure I read that somewhere :scratch:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Chadwick said:


> What's dry lot?


A paddock, no pasture........

I only have a little over an acre of land...so mine are in "drylots" or paddocks. Any browse they get, I bring to them.


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, ok I know trees and there is a species commonly known as red maple, or soft maple, I thought that's what it was, didn't think of the actual color!


----------



## Chadwick

Cool, you must be their goddess then!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well, better check on that...I am not a tree expert at all ....Jill would know...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Chadwick said:


> Cool, you must be their goddess then!


:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:

More like slave!


----------



## Chadwick

Hahahaha, do they have a bell to beckon you? 

Goat: we need more food. Other goat: call the servant woman, she will bring what we require.

Ok I might be silly


----------



## fishin816

No goats think we are slaves. And we must be at their beckoning call 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Haha, but the question is ...... are they right?


----------



## NyGoatMom

You are soooooo about to find out :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Chadwick said:


> Hahahaha, do they have a bell to beckon you?
> 
> Goat: we need more food. Other goat: call the servant woman, she will bring what we require.
> 
> Ok I might be silly


I have Nubians....they don't need a bell :ROFL:


----------



## Chadwick

Hahahaha, I actually think you should be a servant in every aspect of your life for anyone or anything you can. If you consider yourself a servant you uplift everyone around you and it helps keep a humble heart.
I had a great mentor in the church camp world that taught me a lot, this was one of the biggest lessons that I needed.


----------



## Chadwick

I have heard talk of Nubians being loud, must be true huh?


----------



## goathiker

Cade, the African breeds have a couple things that make them higher risk. One, the are bred for meat, wethers aren't intended to live more than a year so no one knows if all those wethers would have gotten UC. It seems so from the ones people keep as pets. 
Two, the area they came from is not a developed farming area. The animals are not fenced. They can eat what they need whenever. 
They haven't been in this country as long as swiss goats and are actually decended from a different ancestor than swiss goats.

Nigerians are derived from Pygmies which are derived from African Miniature goats, so, they are even newer. They seem to have less trouble than the other two though, so breeders are working on it.


----------



## fishin816

Chadwick said:


> I have heard talk of Nubians being loud, must be true huh?


YES. They are annoying. Maggie and Molly drive me insane with their constant screaming. But I have now just learned to mute it out&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Was I totally off the mark with trait breeding, that's what I assumed you meant.


----------



## goathiker

Sorry I left so abruptly. The boys decided the neighbors hay field looked better than their brushy pasture...Took a while to catch them on 40 acres.


----------



## goathiker

No you're on mark Chad. The breeders here will work with them and cull the trait in their bucks. Boers are our newest goats...I can't even keep them here, they can't handle all the wet. Yes, many people in WA have them. I mean HERE on my property where the goats are fording creeks winter and summer to eat.


----------



## Chadwick

You must have the special ops goats! How much can a well conditioned pack goat carry? Within reason


----------



## goathiker

25% of their body weight. A 200 lb. goat can carry 50 lbs.


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, I would have thought less! Tough guys!


----------



## NyGoatMom

At least you got some good exercise Jill


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well, I can't remember what thread it was on we were talking about getting pics of my ff Daisy's udder...here it is tonight on a 12 hour fill, pretty much on the nose. She gave me 4.5 pints today at exactly 23 days fresh...it looks like it may be some lopsided though, probably because she had her single buckling on her for a couple weeks first. I'll be keeping a close eye on that!
First pic is before milking, second pic is after.....notice how muddy she is from just walking up to the garage! I do know about the sore spot too...


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, that a difference, how much milk was that milking, just for curiosity sake?


----------



## NyGoatMom

2 pints tonight....and I got 2.5 this morning....


----------



## NyGoatMom

these pics are from tonights milking


----------



## goathiker

Looks good. It does look like her buckling drank more from the smaller side. It should even out again. 

On a related note Barbara Gene is filling her udder and looking very pregnant.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks....who is Barbara Gene? One of your alpines?


----------



## goathiker

She's my airplane eared Alpine/Nubian, Guinen's troublemaker sister. She should be carrying Dex's first kids, unless something really weird happened I don't know about.


----------



## NyGoatMom

hmmmmm.....that is always a possibility 

Hoping to get some patio bricks from a friend tomorrow and put them down as a walkway/s to the pens...we are ankle deep in mud.........


----------



## goathiker

Especially when you're talking about Barbara Gene Here http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/barbara-gene-123185/


----------



## goathiker

I'm going to buy a dump load of bark shreds to put around my barn this summer.


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: Sounds like a keeper  How long have you had her? Three years?


----------



## NyGoatMom

I have to do something...it's disgusting this year especially....and my garage has been flooding as the snow melts. Fun.


----------



## goathiker

Yep, we have a truce now. I discovered she has a super heightened sense of curiosity. As long as things get moved around and the balls and toys get scrambled, she's a happy camper. She gets bored...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hmmm, I wonder if that would help Daisy....she is obnoxious since she kidded. It doesn't help there is no where that isn't muddy right now. Usually we can divert the mud. Not this year. Way too much snow and rain.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, it's bad here too. This year just showed me what really needs done. I've got a bunch of shoveling to do. Everything has to slope to the creek by next fall.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ours is just smack dab in the middle of the woods. Not enough sunlight, but the owner of the property next to us doesn't want anything cut....soooooo....I named my place Shady Acre Poultry 
It sure does irritate me that we have to deal with all this mud this year. I just planted grass seed last year but I bet there is a lot of damage to it now.


----------



## goathiker

It could be that she needs some new playthings. She might like a jolly ball in her stall.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I plan on fixing a lot this year (if we are still here)....it's all up in the air right now. :hair:


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> If you stay away from Boers, Pygmies, and Nigerians, you take away about 50% of the UC risk. Does are good for beginners though. You can breed them in a couple years.


Why are those breeds more prone to it?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goathiker

Oh yeah, this place used to be really shady too. We cut down a lot and Cedar blight is getting the neighbors trees. I'm going to plant it into wetland and meadow with native plants. I'm planting small fast growing leaf trees so that we'll have limited summer shade and winter sun. We lucked out to be on a south slope so lots of berries and garden stuff grows really well. It should be all fixed up by the time I'm too old to care anymore


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahaha...right? Good for the next guy!


----------



## goathiker

My wild Mallard made it back again this year. He only seems to have one wife with him though. Last year he had two.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Cool. I love mallards. One of my favorite ducks..


----------



## goathiker

We have one male Mallard and his wives show up every year. I assume it's the same one. Once he shows up I know for sure that spring is here.


----------



## nchen7

NyGoatMom said:


> Ok, that sounds good. Does it keep the weight on?
> I love bananas...wish I had some of them :yum:
> I drylot, so to hear "a flake of hay" is so weird! :lol:


for my girls, it seems to! here are some pics from last night (we had to sleep over at another house b/c of the no water situation....sooo annoying)

and, these were the most recent bunch of bananas we took down. there are still about 20 more bunches (smaller sized) around our land..... SWIMMING in bananas. the animals love them, so it's never hard getting rid of them. that's my small dog for reference, she's about 15 lbs.....

Jill, I'm glad you got your goats back. I don't blame them that a field of hay is much better to eat in vs marshland. lol


----------



## Chadwick

Nice! I didn't know udders shrank that much afterward.


----------



## Chadwick

I'll come eat bananas with them! I love em!


----------



## Chadwick

Love the story about Barbra Gene, she sounds like a handful!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow! That's a lotta bananas!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Do the goats eat them peel and all?


----------



## nchen7

you don't have to tell me! we give them away, and there's always more that are ready to be picked. i'm not complaining, but....it's get daunting when your freezer no longer can hold any and you're not really quite sure what to do with all the fruit.... like I said, the goats love them, so they get lots of banana treats.

oh yes, the goats LOVE the peels.


----------



## NyGoatMom

man that is a lot....BTW, the girls look good  and very pregnant!


----------



## nchen7

ya! and that's pretty much all browse! i'm so excited for babies!

the water is STILL off, and I need to run errands today (even though i'm feeling lazy and dont' want to leave the house)


----------



## NyGoatMom

haha....I know that feeling...

Ni did you see the pics of my ff's udder? I think it was you and I that were talking about it? Anyway, they are a couple pages back....


----------



## nchen7

oh yes! it's cute. her teats look really milkable. it'll look nice when it fills out more!

oh, here's the little FF udder Missy is working on. i'm thinking of asking our dog groomer to come help me get rid of some of the fluff she has back there so it doesn't get too nasty when she kids.....


----------



## NyGoatMom

She is fluffy! She reminds me of the abominable snowman :lol:


----------



## nchen7

I know!! it's amazing how fluffy she is considering she's generational Barbados goat! she deals with the heat well though. I love it. it's only on her legs and her spine, so it looks like she's wearing frilly pants! lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol...how cute  Have you seen any more like her on the island?


----------



## nchen7

Not around. I think her breeder would have more like her, but we saw her the other day (the breeder) and told her Missy has way more colour now than when she was young. The breeder was surprised. She is kind of an oddly coloured goat. Most goats are either all white, swiss markings, chamoisee or bucksin. Some moonspots, but those r rare.


----------



## nchen7

so....you know how I was complaining that the birds don't know how to forage? well, one, the brown and white one, decided instead of trying to look for food outside of the fence, she'll come in the fence. and JUST NOW, hopped up on to our kitchen counter where we store the bananas and tried to poach some. I am now calling her Trouble!


----------



## goathiker

Ha, that's funny. You don't want a house chicken? 

I've got a full uddered gooing yearling. I'll have to check her in an hour or so.


----------



## NyGoatMom

House chickens....nope! :lol:

Ooooo....another one kidding


----------



## NyGoatMom

Which one is the goat in your avatar Ni? Is that her as a doeling?


----------



## goathiker

Probably just an April Fools joke on her part. I put out to see if she'll shake something loose running around.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hahaha.....maybe that will do the trick!

We have to keep sweeping the water out of the garage every 2 hours since it's warm enough to be melting the snow off...good thing there is 5 of us...we all take turns 
This is the only year in ten that this has happened...


----------



## goathiker

It's been a weird year weather wise. If I were a conspiracy theorist I'd have to wonder if the government turning off HAARP last June had anything to do with it. 

My little orphan was strong enough to get disbudded today. He's a sweet little guy and the better quality of the pair. The mom quit feeding his brother yesterday, thank goodness I had trained him to a bottle for a couple days when we started having problems. Guess I'll be feeding 2 now. Mom is going to get dried off and moved to eating brush as soon as possible. I've sunk as much of a fortune into her as I'm going to.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I can't say as I blame you on that....they can add up expenses quick without giving back..

Guess I didn't realize you had an orphan....??


----------



## goathiker

Crystals kids...She kicked one out 2 weeks ago and now the other yesterday. He might as well be an orphan, he's living in my creep feeder.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ohh, has she ever done that before?

You know, I dreaded bottle babies, really I did....but I just may pull Daisy's kids every year and feed them with Heidi's milk. Daisy's milk is creamy and delicious...
Can you use frozen goats milk to feed older kids? Just wondering if I kept her in milk and used hers exclusively for kid feeding and soaping and such...


----------



## Chadwick

Hey all! Just got done with camp work, 8:00


----------



## Chadwick

What's HAARP?


----------



## NubianFan

Hairy Armpits Are Ridiculously Pretty


----------



## COgoatLover25

Can everybody please go to my thread and give their opinion ???

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/pooch-test-please-164867/

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

Nice mnemonic there nub!


----------



## NubianFan

Horrible Aardvarks Ate Raisins, Prunes


----------



## NubianFan

Howling Adders Are Really Particular


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, frozen milk is fine for all kids. It keeps for a year in the freezer. 

HAARP is our governments weather controlling device. It's used inconjuntion with chemtrails to create cloud cover and rain. There are some theories that claim it can steer storms.


----------



## NubianFan

Housing Apartments Are Reasonably Priced


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> Yeah, frozen milk is fine for all kids. It keeps for a year in the freezer.
> 
> HAARP is our governments weather controlling device. It's used inconjuntion with chemtrails to create cloud cover and rain. There are some theories that claim it can steer storms.


Hey Jill, 
Can you go to my thread please???

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/pooch-test-please-164867/

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goathiker

NubianFan said:


> Hairy Armpits Are Ridiculously Pretty


That's good, I hate shaving...


----------



## Chadwick

Halitosis acts awefull in rainy parades


----------



## NubianFan

Holy Archbishops Are Righteous & Pure


----------



## Chadwick

Wow you are much better at this that I


----------



## NubianFan

Happy Arkansans Are Really Pips....


----------



## Chadwick

Holistic ants aren't reasonable patients


----------



## NubianFan

Heilum Acts As Regal Perfume


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> Holistic ants aren't reasonable patients


:ROFL::ROFL::mrgreen:


----------



## Chadwick

How are any renovators pleased


----------



## NubianFan

Sorry guys just trying to be silly to cheer myself up.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks Jill...guess that'll be my game plan...
Hi everyone............

and it's Hippos Anonymous Anti Rhinoceros Program


----------



## Chadwick

Steph that is a good one!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Horses Arrive Addicted Relieving Pain


----------



## NubianFan

Hopeful Ants Act Really Patriotic


----------



## NubianFan

Hives Are Annoying Regardless of Position


----------



## Chadwick

Happy alarmists always recheck pastures


----------



## NyGoatMom

Healing Aardvarks Ailments-Reasonably Priced


----------



## Chadwick

Handy apples are ripe and pink


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hopelessly Angered Albatross Relocation Program


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hearing Alerts Alarm Resident Penguins


----------



## COgoatLover25

You guys are just crazy!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NubianFan

Hiccups Aren't Always Readily Passed


----------



## Chadwick

Hopping angoras always run parallel


----------



## NyGoatMom

Helium Alarms Allergy Regulated Pills!


----------



## NubianFan

NyGoatMom said:


> Hopelessly Angered Albatross Relocation Program


:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Chadwick

Hollow antics are really pleasurable


----------



## NubianFan

Historically All Animals Realize Perfection


----------



## Chadwick

Wow I am out classed here nub and NY are GOOD!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Hilarious Arkansans Are Really Perfect


----------



## Chadwick

Hardly any animals really prance


----------



## Emzi00

Hemopheliacs aren't actually really pokey


----------



## goathiker

Happy Albinos are reaping profits


----------



## Chadwick

Hallways are always really placid


----------



## Chadwick

Hand-me-downs are actually ready previously


----------



## NubianFan

:lol: :ROFL: :slapfloor: I think of one then read y'alls get tickled and forget It LOL\

Hearing Announcements And Relishing Peace


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ham Arbitrarily Alters Renal Per-functions!


----------



## goathiker

Humming antelope always require pay


----------



## NubianFan

Hypnotizing And Alluring Revives Passion


----------



## Chadwick

Half anyone always reads poetry


----------



## NyGoatMom

Helping Aimless Antlers Regulate Position


----------



## NubianFan

Hunting Antelope Advances Reliance Persistence


----------



## Chadwick

Hark all angels rarely sing


----------



## NubianFan

NyGoatMom said:


> Helping Aimless Antlers Regulate Position


:ROFL: This sounds like an ad for some kind of an antler bra....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Y'all are too much


----------



## Chadwick

Wait I got exited and put an s


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hapless Animals Articulate Respiratory Physics!


----------



## goathiker

Hopeless airplanes always require petrol


----------



## NubianFan

Happily Analyzing Accounts Requiring Payment


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hot Asphalt Angers Regions Parrots!


----------



## Emzi00

Hopelessly agonizing and really praying


----------



## NyGoatMom

HAARP the herald, angler's sing!


----------



## NubianFan

Horrified! Arthur Argued Repugnantly Perplexed


----------



## NyGoatMom

Historian Ails All Retro Pieces!


----------



## goathiker

Crap, Chile` just had an 8.2 earthquake that generated a Tsunami, hold on West Coast...


----------



## Chadwick

My brain stopped making words!


----------



## NubianFan

Humidity Arranges Arid Regions Purposefully


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> Crap, Chile` just had an 8.2 earthquake that generated a Tsunami, hold on West Coast...


Oh crud.....


----------



## goathiker

Having animals always requires pensions


----------



## Chadwick

Hope all aquatic realms placate!


----------



## NubianFan

Helplessly Arriving At Realistic Place


----------



## Chadwick

Andes are after reverberating plates


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's terrible


----------



## Chadwick

Any large cities affected?


----------



## Emzi00

Help arrived at right place


----------



## Chadwick

Hope Andes are really persistent


----------



## NyGoatMom

Just a waiting game right now...it's epicenter is off the coast of Chile...could even feel the effects in hawaii but they won't know for hours yet


----------



## goathiker

It was 60 miles out to sea. They have evacuated the coast of Chile`. I think that they were lucky this time. It will time to see how big the wave is. It will hit New Zealand first.


----------



## Chadwick

Even though there may be a wave, it is good that it was at sea


----------



## NubianFan

well going to go watch ugly betty with the kiddo


----------



## Chadwick

See ya!


----------



## nchen7

Sorry, water is still off so we had to relocate, then make dinner. And....u guys r crazy!

Yes, Stephanie, that's Missy when I first got her for my birthday. She was almost 5 months old there. Soo white!

House chicken is not ideal....esp since the dogs cannot be trusted. Although, our big one has been good so far, *knock on wood*


----------



## nchen7

Earthquakes happen. Good thing they know well enough to evacuate the coast. Hope damages won't be so severe and lives won't be lost.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Scary prospect to think of an earthquake of that magnitude!
And yes, guess we got a little crazy...:lol:

Wow, Ni, she has changed a lot! How old are your girls? I have 6 years old, 5 years old,4 years old, 2 years old,2 years old, 1 year old, and the babies....


----------



## nchen7

Missy turned 2 recently, and buttercup is about 3. Buddy is almost 1, but.....its his time to go soon. We're thinking easter dinner. This is happening this time.

Missy looked like SUCH a baby back then!! Hard to remember how small she was!


----------



## Chadwick

Stephanie gets the trophy for the hippo one!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thank you! Thank you!

I got Daisy Mae as a youngster and Madeline, the boys were older and so was Heidi. The new doe is 4....so Daisy is the closest I have come to seeing one grow out so far.


----------



## nchen7

it's kinda fun watching them grow. however, I just remember one day looking at Missy and saying to myself "wow, she doesn't look like a kid anymore!"

still no water....no sign of water. this is getting tiring.....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Man, how do you water the animals?


----------



## Chadwick

You guys gotta see this! An Amish community moved a house not so far from me, by hand. Warning the camera lady does drop an F bomb at 0:38 but it's hard to understand so.... Can't win em all


----------



## nchen7

NyGoatMom said:


> Man, how do you water the animals?


we don't really......the dogs can steal water from the aquaponics system (which they do), and 2 of our goats don't ever drink water. we have SOME water in our solar water tank, which we use as the back up. Missy is the only one who drinks, but she drinks a litre a day - IF that. I think it's the fresh browse....they get their water needs from that.

it seems that everyone here who feeds mainly hay has to have a lot of water around for their goats. my guys get lush greens all day, and even if I could devise a way for them to have water all day (which I have done in the past), they don't touch it. they walk by water to/from their pens morning and night, and no one really drinks. you can take a goat to water, but you can't make her drink!

Chad, that's incredible! only the Amish would dream of getting that accomplished. here, the houses are made of wood panels, so they just disassemble the house and assemble it. gives another meaning to "moving house". hehe


----------



## Chadwick

Do they buy another house or just buy land. And move their current house?


----------



## nchen7

rent land. it's the old time slave system - your house is movable (they're called chattle house), when you needed to go to another plantation, you just move your entire house and plop it down in the next place. some houses are still like that, but they're moving more and more into the cement ones...


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, that's interesting! I assume it was sugar cane trade huh?


----------



## nchen7

yep. the slave ships stopped here first on their way to America.


----------



## ciwheeles

What have I missed? Haha 

I was so busy yesterday. Got pictures of Mellie and our Muscovy boy. He is kind of a freaky looking guy.. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

the water is back on! ah....FINALLY! I heard the sputter and ran to do the dishes that's been sitting in the sink since Monday. it's low pressure and there's lots of air in the pipe, but i'll take it!

now.....formulating the soap I'm making today! I can't decide whether to do a tilted tiger swirl or another drop swirl.....


----------



## ciwheeles

Oh yay! Water is always a good thing!

Ooo that sounds neat! I'd like to get some colors for my soap eventually. It's more fun like that.  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Mellie and the duckie is cute! her eyes are so piercing! and yes...he's kind of freaky looking. if you fuzz up your eyes and not look DIRECTLY at him, you'd think he was a turkey. lol


----------



## nchen7

for sure! I plan to keep my soaps as natural as possible, so only natural colourants for me. I'm using French red clay today. I found annatto seeds yesterday, which means I can do a yellow colour! and, my bf requested a rasta colour soap, and now, I have all the ingredients for it! not sure how to scent it though.....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Beautiful duck  And the goat is cute too....just love your area for the goats...

Oh Ni....you must show pics of some of your soaps please


----------



## ciwheeles

Haha your right! He does look turkey like if you look at him funny. Poor guy has to spend a week in quarantine. The poor guy that had him went through a lot of trouble to get a black Muscovy apparently only to find out he was allergic to duck eggs. 

I can't think of what rasta should smell like.. Lol 

That's nice about colorants! It's hard to find pretty natural colors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Very interesting about the houses on the island....is yours assembled like that?


----------



## nchen7

no, ours is "stone", so....cinder blocks.

here are some recent soaps I've done:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Om my! Those are beautiful!  What scents are those?


----------



## NyGoatMom

I LOVE the one in the middle on the first pic...the green one...


----------



## nchen7

top pic, L-R: lager soap scented with cedarwood and sweet orange; green juice soap scented with tea tree, peppermint, eucalyptus and wintergreen; coffee soap with coffee grounds, unscented.

bottom pic are both goats milk soaps. top row is a rebatch, the green/yellow part was a soap i didn't really like which was scented with lemongrass and tea tree, then the other parts are scented with lavender. bottom row is gin and tonic soap scented with lemon, lime and juniper berry.

all EOs and natural colourants.


----------



## nchen7

this is where i got the embed idea from - of course mine didn't turn out quite as nice (there's air holes in mine). 
http://sironasprings.wordpress.com/2013/09/15/embedding-soap-a-great-way-to-reboot-a-batch-of-soap/

ok, bf voted for another tilted tiger swirl, so tilted tiger swirl it is! be back later!


----------



## NyGoatMom

That is impressive 
You'll have to show us your tiger swirl soap when it's done! You seem to be very good at this.......


----------



## kccjer

Ok. I am NOT getting that fancy. Sigh...


----------



## NyGoatMom

LOL! I bet you will!


----------



## kccjer

Ha!


----------



## NyGoatMom

It's kinda easy to do some of it....


----------



## nchen7

tucked away for now.....

well, I just have fun with it. I like some of the swirls I see, and try to duplicate it.

the gin and tonic soap was my first tilted tiger swirl try. this is my 2nd (lavender, rosemary and cedarwood).









and the third I just did. hope it turns out ok. I need to get the top swirls looking better.....


----------



## Chadwick

Ni- nice soaps, those are art for sure! Very impressed! Congrats on the water!

Ciwheels- mellie is adorable, and your duck is cute too, is that a modified comb tissue or what is it for?

Got done with work before 5 today even got my roof on the barn at lunch hour!


----------



## fishin816

Hey Ciwheels… cqn I see a pic of that ARMCH doe of yours? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Jill, what do you think of giving samphire to goats?


----------



## goathiker

I think that's what we call sea fennel, looks like baby asparagus? It should be really good for them, full of minerals. It certainly can't hurt them.


----------



## nchen7

awesome! that stuff grows along the one beach we take our dogs, so I always pick some when I'm there. I've been only giving them a few spears, but they love it.

ours look kind of like those jade plants, but WAAYYY thinner


----------



## ciwheeles

fishin816 said:


> Hey Ciwheels&#8230; cqn I see a pic of that ARMCH doe of yours?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


That's the best I can offer. She's fuzzy right now 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Most sea plants are good for all life. My boys eat all kinds of stuff when we're at the beach. Even crab shells (ick).


----------



## Chadwick

Really they find them and eat them?

Must be for calcium, you recon?


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, calcium and phosphorus in perfect balance. One of the beaches I go to has a little herd of deer living on it. They survive on what the ocean brings them and shore grass. They look really healthy.


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's so cool  Beach bum deer!

Ni your soap looks awesome....how do you do the tiger swirl?


----------



## Chadwick

Ni, how long have you been into soap making?
How long did it take to get really good at the beauty side of it?


----------



## nchen7

eew....crab shells? bleh! even the dogs don't eat those!

I've been soaping since last Aug. I watch a LOT of soaping videos and just plan stuff in my head. most of it isn't all that difficult. just need to know how your soap batter behaves and have visualized the technique a few times after the videos many times.

Stephanie, here's the soaping101 tutorial:


----------



## nchen7

Chad, I've had some ones I didn't like the looks of, but everyone does. but, it's fun, and I get to be creative and scientific at the same time. but, b/c I have no patience, for some reason I like to do things that require a lot of patience - sourdough bread and now soap. the batch I made today can't be touched until tmr morning, which means I need to sit on my hands until then.


----------



## ciwheeles

Ooo your soap does look good! Good job!

Oh and I just saw your question about the duck Chadwick.  I'm not exactly sure why these ducks have that.. I know they originate from Central/South America

Stephanie do you know why Muscovies have the caruncles? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

I can understand that, plus if you gotta wait , make it for something yummy or awesome and smell goody!

I would have thought you had been doing it for a long time, they look great! I only put the second question in because I assumed the first would be too long to judge how long it takes to get pretty soaps!


----------



## NyGoatMom

The muscovy duck is the only breed of duck that is not derived from mallards. All other breeds trace back to mallards. They are originally a south american tree perching duck. The caruncles help to keep their feathers clean,they have some oil glands on their faces....

ETA: They are truly their own species...


----------



## NyGoatMom

nchen7 said:


> eew....crab shells? bleh! even the dogs don't eat those!
> 
> I've been soaping since last Aug. I watch a LOT of soaping videos and just plan stuff in my head. most of it isn't all that difficult. just need to know how your soap batter behaves and have visualized the technique a few times after the videos many times.
> 
> Stephanie, here's the soaping101 tutorial:


Thanks Ni


----------



## ciwheeles

NyGoatMom said:


> The muscovy duck is the only breed of duck that is not derived from mallards. All other breeds trace back to mallards. They are originally a south american tree perching duck. The caruncles help to keep their feathers clean,they have some oil glands on their faces....
> 
> ETA: They are truly their own species...


Wow! I figured you would know!  hahaha. That's very interesting though I never could have thought of a purpose for that. I saw ones in Panama when I was younger with crazy amounts of caruncles and always thought they were just mean and nasty looking ducks. 

Thank you for that! If someone ever asks on the farm I now know what to say 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

They also get more with age...and females can get them on the back of the head and neck where the boys grab them....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Just put up a CL ad for my one doeling. Going to see if she can be sold versus eaten....she is such a cute lil thing


----------



## ciwheeles

Huh! Very interesting too  I have noticed that my girls have been getting more as they mature. I hope my guy doesn't give them any on the backs of their heads! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ten minutes to milking time....Daisy gave me 2 1/2 pints this morning...let's see what she does tonight....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hahaha...he is really cool looking though!


----------



## NyGoatMom

5 pints today from my ff :leap:


----------



## nchen7

woo hoo!!! have you been giving the herbs? or is this just her naturally upping production?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Au natural baby!


----------



## nchen7

woo!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I can't believe it.....she is getting 3 cups alfalfda pellets and 3 cups 18 % sweet feed per milking...plus free choice grassy hay.


----------



## nchen7

that's awesome! onwards and upwards for her milk production!

I felt more buttercup babies earlier tonight! LOVE IT. I'm guessing there are 2 in there


----------



## NyGoatMom

Awwww, that's great! I'm sad my kidding is over for this year... :lol: I'll have to enjoy yours!


----------



## goathiker

I still have 2 to go. One I'm a little worried about.


----------



## nchen7

are they due soon, Jill?


----------



## NyGoatMom

How come?


----------



## goathiker

They should kid between now and next year. Really, I think they will go in the next 2 weeks. The little yearling had some off colored weird discharge the other day. I still see kid movement, it was just kind of worrying.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well I hope it works out for her..........Man, I'm beat....gonna go watch an old movie and fall asleep


----------



## nchen7

nite Stephanie. I'm going soon too. I should have turned into a pumpkin by now....


----------



## NyGoatMom

hehehe.......


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Stephanie and Ni. I gotta go do bottles soon.


----------



## ciwheeles

NyGoatMom said:


> Just put up a CL ad for my one doeling. Going to see if she can be sold versus eaten....she is such a cute lil thing


Aw I hope you find somebody! She's cute so I'm sure you will 

I think I found a good barn assistant to help while I'm at goat shows. Hopefully it works out well so I can take my mare to Gettysburg for a weekend camping and trail riding trip.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

What does a barn assistant do exactly?


----------



## ciwheeles

Well I designated it as picking up feelings for as when we have to leave early goat shows or feeding while we're away. I guess most horse farms would call it a manager, but since it's only part time I thought it would be more assisting? Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

I know nothing of big farm life so that's why I asked  All my "assistants" are related to me :lol:


----------



## ciwheeles

Haha I wish I could just have it that way! But, I'm an only child and my dad is clueless about animals. So somebody that knows something has to watch the big and small monsters while we're gone 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

True! So your Dad just lets it happen...your Mom is an animal person too right?


----------



## NyGoatMom

BTW, I don't ever leave for more than a few hours at a time...I'm kinda a home body!


----------



## ciwheeles

Pretty much. Lol although he does like to bottle feed and hang out with the kids and come out to give all the animals treats. 

That's nice! I like being at home, but I also like getting out showing and camping in the spring and summer months.

Now winter on the other hand I don't like going anywhere unless I really have to hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

So you've been home for a while now then... Although our snow is now melting pretty good....
One more season to make it through...mud season! Then we're golden for a bit! 
I do like going places once in a while but I worry about the critters if I am gone too long.....


----------



## ciwheeles

All our snow is gone, so now it's mud season, but the warm temps have been helping the mud

Just hope there's no more chilly weather!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh, I am so looking forward to grass this year 

At least with a long winter like this one, we are going to truly appreciate the sunshine this summer!

My bottle babies are drinking me out of house and home....lol...I give them all of Heidi's milk in the am....then all of Daisy's evening milking....I am debating adding cows milk to supplement..


----------



## ciwheeles

Eek! That's no good! That's the hard part of bottle kids. It's nice doing it, but either you have to give them your milk or go poor on cows milk 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yep! I want to try Lacies way of feeding but I don't have enough milk on hand...lol....so they are stuck with 3 feedings a day equaling roughly 50 ounces each for now. Plus alfalfa pellets and 18 % sweet feed. Oh, and hay


----------



## ciwheeles

Wow! My two that ended up bottle babies only eat 12 each, as of right now, in a while day, but that does take up all the milk I get off the mom.  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lacie feeds up to a gallon and a half a day each, plus 2 lbs of feed! But her goats are H-U-G-E!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Also, they are about a month old.


----------



## ciwheeles

OMG! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol! I know right? I thought the same thing, but look at her goats....they are beautiful and large!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I will have to be satisfied with the growth i get from the 3 bottles a day and alfalfa/sweet.


----------



## Chadwick

Wow!

Hey!


----------



## NyGoatMom

hehehe...wowza!


----------



## ciwheeles

Well as long as they grow up big and healthy that is the most important thing 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

so....apparently Morris (our big dog) has had a change of heart on killing chickens. a few weeks ago I bought him a huge cushy bed. he's pretty much been on that since then. since we got these pullets, they've been sneaking into the fence and going on the patio.....and everyone is STILL alive! he hasn't really lunged at them at all, and today, my bf had one in his hands and sat on the dog bed. all he did was sniff her. I'm cautiously optimistic about it, but still get very nervous when they walk through the patio.

and...Trouble came INTO the house today. I don't want a house chicken....


----------



## Emzi00

NyGoatMom said:


> Lacie feeds up to a gallon and a half a day each, plus 2 lbs of feed! But her goats are H-U-G-E!


I concur. Indeed they are!! 60# at two months! She has little piggies....


----------



## Chadwick

Hello!


----------



## nchen7

hii!


----------



## Chadwick

What's Ni up to today? Still got water?


----------



## Chadwick

I had an all staff strategic learning meeting today.......corporate ideals not so ideal in real life.


----------



## nchen7

today's been ok. went to lunch with a friend and did some stuff. water is still on (for now...)

I've just put together my order for essential oils as my friend is travelling. it's gonna be a pricey order.....


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah I bet good oils can get spendy.


----------



## Chadwick

I looked at the internet pictures of those chattle houses, they are more complex than I would have imagined! How far do they break down? That still looks like a bit much to move!


----------



## nchen7

yes....it does. but it goes a LONG way!

those houses break down pretty much to nothing. they replaces panels too. we had a neighbour who moved house one day. I woke up on an early Saturday morning to a lot of noise. they were taking the house apart. it's about a 1000 sq ft house. it broke down to fit on the back of a flat bed truck...


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, as a carpenter I am impressed, I expected to see a shed not a house with a porch. That's inventive to make them that nice sturdy and moveable


----------



## nchen7

ya! there's no insulation or anything. it's just wood. some of the more ghetto ones are plywood (ya...). and some don't maintain theirs that well. there's one near us that keeps leaning. there's a smaller more sturdier part in the back that the main house is leaning on. it frightens me that the house is still standing, and someone is likely still living in it. it's also impressive the windows haven't broken yet.....


----------



## Chadwick

Are you on a tourist side of the island or all native area?

There must be really good places to eat huh?


----------



## nchen7

we live in the country side, the least populated parish (that's like a state/province). as for food......surprisingly......not great. very much the same. lots of similarities with southern food (rice and peas, macaroni and cheese, stews, fried stuff, not a lot of greenery....)


----------



## Chadwick

Huh, usually island food is amazing and has its own flare?! 

Here I was all jealous for nothing!


----------



## NyGoatMom

How big is your island?


----------



## goathiker

I want my own island. That would be neat.


----------



## nchen7

Chad, the food is ok, people love it, but there's no variety. most food places, restaurants serve the same foods (which annoy the crap out of me, but that's another story). here's a little write up about it. http://www.barbadospocketguide.com/eat-and-drink-in-barbados/bajan-food-and-drinks.html

it's exciting for 2 weeks, but....after a few years of seeing the same food everywhere that doesn't even look vibrant (think Asian cuisine where there are so many colours and flavours), it certainly gets boring and very uninspiring!

Stephanie, the island is quite small. it's 21x14 miles. if there's no traffic, you can drive around the coast of the island in probably 1.5 hrs. this is about where we live on the island https://goo.gl/maps/TYIF3

Jill, there are plenty of islands for sale in the Caribbean....if you have about $20million lying around (some of them maybe less, but they're probably not inhabitable)..... lol


----------



## Chadwick

That's so cool Ni!


----------



## nchen7

thanks!

water is off again. :angry: :veryangry:


----------



## Chadwick

Oh no!!!!


----------



## nchen7

we called...they didn't know there was something wrong. so now we wait..... ARGH!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh my goodness. ...I'd go crazy with no water all the time....how long have you lived there?

Jill, let me know what island you like...we'll go halfsies


----------



## Chadwick

It could be an investment too, you could rent me a couple of hectares!

Ni if it makes you feel better I didn't have water or electricity until I was 9 yrs old, and we were in the desert of NM. So, I feel for you!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I do love modern convenience of running water and refrigeration...I could live without electric lights....I love oil lamps


----------



## nchen7

it's toying with us. came on for a bit, turned off, then back on. we've been here almost 4 years. infrastructure on the island is crumbling slightly.....

you know....some are actually not as pricey as I thought....
http://www.caribbeanislandbrokers.com/islands-for-sale


----------



## nchen7

NyGoatMom said:


> I do love modern convenience of running water and refrigeration...I could live without electric lights....I love oil lamps


that's what say. I'd rather no electricity than no water. but we have a solar system, so we kind of always have electricity.....lol


----------



## Chadwick

I agree the water isn't as bad as you think, the refrigerator thing is the big kicker!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nope...gotta have my shower! With hot water.....lol.....and a washing machine is nice....so is a dryer  Guess I'm addicted to conveniences....


----------



## NyGoatMom

nchen7 said:


> that's what say. I'd rather no electricity than no water. but we have a solar system, so we kind of always have electricity.....lol


Too bad you can't have a well on solar!


----------



## nchen7

oh ya....I remember before we had solar and we had a tropical storm that wiped out electricity in most of the island. we didn't have water or power for 6.5 days. I was about to move back (this was the first 3 months of moving down here). the fridge/freezer was disgusting. I had to wash it with rain water in the dark by candlelight. sigh...good times?

I'm with you Stephanie. I like my modern conveniences!


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, that's rough for the first three months! What storm was it, if it was more than two yrs ago I might remember from FL!

Yeah, I like to think I am tough, but I like the electricity too!


----------



## nchen7

Tomas. 

no, it wasn't fun! and b/c our area was one of the least populated, we were one of the LAST to get service back! and it was just a tropical storm!!!! wasn't even a hurricane!


----------



## NyGoatMom

OMGoodness....I remeber hurricane Irene...I was living in Va and we had no power for a week. I had 13 foster dogs and kids and man, it was awful!

I hated Virginia....the weather was always hot and extra humid..........


----------



## Chadwick

FL people always underestimated the small storm too, they can pound pretty hard! 

I have not seen what we call rain in 2.5 yrs, only sprinkles! People here freak out over a sprinkle!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I would panic in a true hurricane...I never understand people who won't evacuate :shrug:


----------



## Chadwick

When we were teens we would go play in them! You can walk sideways into the wind, so cool! But then I got old enough to realize that any flying object is at best an emergency room visit!

Some people don't have the means to leave, can't drive, too poor to gas up and get a hotel, some can't leave animals, and some are crazy.


----------



## nchen7

oh man. you should see people down here when there's an impending storm. there's no preparedness AT ALL. granted, there hasn't been a storm since about 60 years ago, but still! the grocery stores the day before/day of is jammed. a friend posted on fb once that apparently people buy kit kat bars when a storm is coming. kit kat bars?!?!?! you need FOOD and WATER, not candy bars!


----------



## goathiker

As long as we buy an island with a creek we can put up a water wheel and a powerhouse. I'm sure Chad could figure out the wheel. DH can do the inverter, run the wires, and such. It's all good.


----------



## Chadwick

Kit Kats that's a new one on me!


----------



## Chadwick

Oh yeah! I got the wheel, and we can run a shaft off of it for machinery, feed/flour mill too!


----------



## Chadwick

One of you with wethers needs to name one Gilligan for this island trip!


----------



## nchen7

awesome name! you guys good luck on this island. let me know how it goes. I have current had my fill of islands (it's just so isolating.......)


----------



## goathiker

I was thinking along the lines of one of the islands in the Colombia River. They're not very far from town.


----------



## nchen7

oh....I see. LOL. when I hear/see ppl say island, most people tend to mean somewhere tropical....


----------



## goathiker

Naw, something like this.


----------



## kccjer

NyGoatMom said:


> Too bad you can't have a well on solar!


Um...hello! Windmill!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hahaha....tons of good ideas! 

Ni~ Are you planning on staying there for a long time?


----------



## NyGoatMom

As a side note, I have had very positive feedback on my lotions I gave out for "testing" to friends :leap: Gonna stick with this recipe until I have more income from them and the soaps....


----------



## nchen7

not sure....all very up in the air right now. 

Jill, that's an island I can handle!

that's exciting about the lotion! always good when people like and enjoy what you make!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well I was in the car with some friends today, and I was using my lotion and my friend said...what is that smell? It smells great! .... So I told her and she said to sign her up for some!


----------



## nchen7

oh my....the water is tentatively ON at the moment. :stars: let's hope the water pressure goes up a little so i can shower!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yay! Shower time with awesome soap!!!


----------



## Chadwick

Jill, nice island, I could do that!

Steph, good job on the lotions!

Ok, windmill for electric and water wheel for electric and machinery


----------



## sassykat6181

Anyone heard of the show "The Peoples Court"??? Lady called me today and wants to have my CAE goat claim on their show!!!!


----------



## goathiker

Yay, I'll watch. Judge Judy is a stickler for paperwork and having all your evidence in order and easy to present. The person that is the most organized and has a well thought out, easy to follow plea usually wins.


----------



## Chadwick

I love people court, I have been watching it for years! My dad and I watched it together when it was judge Wappner! Do it judge Millian is an animal person, and usually leans the way of the buyer on poor breeder cases.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow sassy! Be very organized and calm,cool,collected and professional. That's what JJ likes....


----------



## Chadwick

Wait judge Judy or people's court ?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Gotta go milk....and feed the bottle kids


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, your right Chad. It's Judge Milan. Same advise though. Calm, cool, well organized, and she'll do you right. A notarized statement from the original breeder with previous test results would be a bonus.


----------



## Chadwick

Yes notarized statements from previous breeder, and your vet/testing facility, anyone else involved. Plus a statement from an expert could be a plus. Judge Millian has the tendency to let one person talk more than the other, you want her to talk to you more, you have much better odds if you have enough evidence and talking points to keep her involved. Send in information so that she has copies of all statements before you get there.


----------



## sassykat6181

Well I'm not quite sure if I want to do it yet. I'm secretly hoping the lady will come get her goats and pay me back . She has until April 16th to answer my claim. 

Agreed on the notarized letters from the previous owners though. All I have is email from them


----------



## Chadwick

I am such a peoples court geek!


----------



## goathiker

But, CAE being recognized on national TV. What an opportunity for goat owners to speak out.


----------



## sassykat6181

Goathiker - you make a great point!!!

It deeply upsets me to know that the goats on her property are pregnant now, including the Togg I have. And she will continue her "CAE prevention" which is totally ineffective And then she'll sell those kids to unsuspecting buyers and the vicious cycle will continue. Her daughters also show, which means they put other herds at risk


----------



## sassykat6181

Do all hearings get broadcast?


----------



## NyGoatMom

That would be a good opportunity to speak up...

On another note...look how well my girls are laying FINALLY!


----------



## sassykat6181

I LOVE your assortment of colors!


----------



## goathiker

Yes, they are all broadcast and they pay for everything.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks  My farm name is Shady Acre Poultry


----------



## sassykat6181

On the other hand I don't want any negativity cast on my farm or breeding program

* I was told that if I win they pay me and get the money from the other lady. (In Connecticut if you win your judgement you don't always get paid because they don't go after people)

If I lose they'll still give me $250

And pay for my driving expenses


----------



## nchen7

Stephanie, that assortment of eggs is BEAUTIFUL! that's my bf's dream, to have eggs looking like that!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks Ni...I have some not pictured that are hershey dark...I'll try to get some more pics...


----------



## NyGoatMom

sassykat6181 said:


> On the other hand I don't want any negativity cast on my farm or breeding program
> 
> * I was told that if I win they pay me and get the money from the other lady. (In Connecticut if you win your judgement you don't always get paid because they don't go after people)
> 
> If I lose they'll still give me $250
> 
> And pay for my driving expenses


I can understand not wanting negativity....


----------



## nchen7

*drool* I want to eat some eggs now.....


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol! Sorry Ni!!


----------



## nchen7

:yum: I LOVE eggs. yummmmm. hoping our new girls start laying soon....


----------



## NyGoatMom

They will! It'll be soon


----------



## goathiker

A couple of my chickens may be a little sore today...The white eggs are Turkey eggs.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lol...gotta love those huge eggs...usually double yolkers here


----------



## sassykat6181

Ouch!! Give that girl some treats


----------



## goathiker

Yep, tomorrow is pancake breakfast day so, I'll see what is inside them.


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

I was looking for a pic I have...can't find it...but it had a bunch of eggs in a row....started with a goose egg, then a duck egg, then turkey, standard chicken, bantam chicken and finally I had a zebra finch egg


----------



## goathiker

My bronze turkey lays bigger eggs than my wild turkey. She is a year older too though. My Guinea hen is laying every day. Her eggs are the best, very rich and good. We don't keep boy birds here other than one awesome rooster who is very watchful and a crippled Guinea male that was attacked by a raccoon and can't breed.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I have one Tom I keep, I will be down to one standard rooster and one bantam rooster after tomorrow evening, I am seling my SQ BLRW roo and two hens with him...and I am going to have just one drake for my ducks and I am going to process my gander. He is really loud and he has gotten annoyingly aggressive this breeding season. I'll be keeping Chloe, she is my pet goose 

We are trying to cut the feed bill so extra mouths gotta go, ya know? I am not selling any poultry this year. I'm moving in the direction of goats milk products....


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, the birds got really expensive this year. Pretty soon though they can have just a bit of scratch with all their bugs, frogs, and lizards. Last year the turkeys learned to pick all my berries so, I'll have to do something about that. They decimated the whole black berry crop.


----------



## NubianFan

I have heard whooping cough is making the rounds again.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, it is. We have a measles outbreak as well. Too many people quit vaccinating their children. The herd immunity is wearing off.


----------



## ksalvagno

We have a big outbreak of mumps around me.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well now with one income, I am trying to be reasonable...I don't have that kind of trouble with foraging because all mine are in fenced areas...but what a pain! I hope to plant 2 raspberry bushes shortly....right now they are on the porch.

Leslie...in humans?


----------



## NubianFan

Well my alma mater just posted a warning for whooping cough to the student body, since I still have an alum account there I saw it. It worried me because mom has a bad cough right now. We have all been vaccinated but I watched a video from the mayo clinic that says they recommend getting boosters when you get tetnus boosters.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh boy...........


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, none of it's good. We had almost wiped out some of these diseases.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well, I gotta get some sleep.We are planning to do some coop cleaning tomorrow....and DH doesn't know it yet but he's gonna help me trim feet....:lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Night Stephanie!


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Stephanie


----------



## NyGoatMom

:wave: :ZZZ:


----------



## nchen7

holy crapola Jill. those eggs are HUGE! double yolks are considered lucky. not sure what kind of luck, but I've always been told they were lucky....

Leslie, I hope your mom feels better soon.


----------



## Chadwick

Nice eggs!

The cdc also chooses what inoculations go into the cocktails for immunizing children. The year my son was born they took out rotavirus, we had my son get so sick that he was a limp rag, we spent 5 days in the hospital he was sooo dehydrated from the viruses tendency to expell water from the body, poor guy, he was tough though. After that I have met four other parents with children born that year that have a similar story about rotavirus.


----------



## goathiker

You do have a choice on the extra ones though. A lot of people don't realize you don't have to do it the way your doctor says. 
Schools only require the MMR, DPT, Polio, Hib, Hep B, and Chicken Pox. We always made them order the individual shots for us.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, that's true, I remember getting a paper that said we had the right to not do a few of them.


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter got rotavirus as an infant and gave it to the entire family. She actually was the least sick of any of us, she complained less and felt better quickly. It hits hard and is over in 24 hours usually. at least that is what happened to our entire family. It sure didn't leave a man standing though. Anyone who had been in contact with her caught it.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah it does hit hard! I got it and was over it in a day, the day after his initial bought but he had more issues with the nausea and diarrhea, so most of what he was fighting was severe dehydration, and he fought it for maybe 2-3 days, the rest was dealing with the aftermath.


----------



## Chadwick

Oh he was three too, so young and small.


----------



## Chadwick

Is your daughter 7-9 yrs old now? That would put her in the age group where they pulled the vac.


----------



## NubianFan

She is 12 and she got it when she was about 16-17 months old. We all drank her pedialyte and I think it saved us all from dehydration. When it first hit her I MADE my exhusband stop at walmart and stock up on pedialyte. He was in a hurry to do something else at the time, he got mad and was yelling at me, but I still insisted he stop and get her some pedialyte. That stuff really does wonders


----------



## NubianFan

I know she wasn't vaccinated for it. She was vaccinated for measles mumps rubella, pertussis/tetanus, chickenpox, polio, hep b


----------



## NubianFan

What is hib Jill?


----------



## goathiker

Hib is the Meningitis shot.


----------



## NubianFan

Ok I think she had that too.


----------



## NubianFan

But she definitely had rotavirus at around 16-17 months. Me and her also got hand, foot, mouth, boy that was fun, again, she wasn't nearly as sick as I was she was about 3 when she got that. We both went to the same doctor at that time because she was an internist and a pediatrician, and she said the kid diseases are always harder on the adults.


----------



## fishin816

Hey Jill, what are the signs of UC in a buck? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

When I was a teenager, there was a beautiful talented young girl in my church. She was one of those people who could play anything on the piano no matter how difficult. She got Meningitis and died when she was 13. I could never really argue with that vaccine.


----------



## NubianFan

Well my friends mom just nearly died this last December with meningitis but it was the bacterial kind.


----------



## Chadwick

I had an acquaintance in school get meningitis when he was in high school he was honor role , football , and now he just barely seems like he is aware of life, he is very slow. I can't argue with that one either.


----------



## goathiker

Cade, they stand hunched and cry in pain. They won't eat or drink. They won't lay down. They can't pee.


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> Cade, they stand hunched and cry in pain. They won't eat or drink. They won't lay down. They can't pee.


Hummm&#8230; Buster isn't really screaming in pain. He is the first one to the grain and hay&#8230; why would he be trying to pee like a doe?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

He figured out he could extend. We call it air humping around here.


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> He figured out he could extend. We call it air humping around here.


I was like.&#8230; air humping&#8230; air humping&#8230; OOOOH. Thats what shes talking about. Lol

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Whew....looooong day..I milked the goats, fed the kids and we trimmed 6 sets of hooves, gave 9 goats cd&t,and sel/e gel. I found a case of leg mites :sigh: so put neosporin on her red skin areas and treated them *all* with SQ Ivomec (I did 1cc per 40#) I hope that was right...:scratch: We weight taped everyone and I put the kids on the scales...they have all gained around 10 lbs in a month. 
I did the boys deworming as they were due....and my buck is shedding all his hair...ugh...bald spots everywhere, so he is now in a stall because it is still cold out...and I have him on vitamins in his water, dimethox to cover for cocci since he seems to keep getting clumpy poop.Plus his wether buddy is fat and I want to put weight on him so I am going to start him on a feed regimen. He lost 20 lbs over the winter and has not put it back on yet.

We cleaned out the girls bedding and python dusted everywhere. We put barn lime down on all the muddy areas....and raked up the driveway and cleaned up in my barn/garage. Set up a rabbit nest too, since I noticed one rabbit making a nest in the corner of her pen area.
My DS cleaned one of our chicken coops and refreshed the ducks area. Collected eggs, vacuumed the house, my DD did the dishes and put out some patio bricks outside leading to the pens.(To try and stay out of the mud!!!)
Then I came in and cooked dinner......

Whew!! Now I just have to ask....Did I do the Ivomec for mites right? 1cc per 40#? And how often to repeat? The one I have seen mite damage on, what can I put on her legs to "smother" them out? I put neosporin on today for prventative to infection since there is a lot of mud.


----------



## goatygirl

How do you do it?


----------



## ksalvagno

1cc per 40 lbs, 3 times, 10 days apart.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks Karen....I am so frustrated! I have read they are difficult to get rid of


----------



## NyGoatMom

goatygirl said:


> How do you do it?


I.am.tired. :lol: So, barely 

I also sold 3 chickens today


----------



## Emzi00

What's for dinner? :yum:


----------



## NyGoatMom

spaghetti with ground goat


----------



## Emzi00

Yum!! :drool:


----------



## fishin816

I had a long and busy day too! All of the goats got dusted, I treated the bucks for lice. I gave all the bucks Ivermectin pour on, permethrin dust, and DE. And they got wormed with Cydectin. And they got their hooves trimmed. The bucks apparently had lice for a while, just havent really noticed it because of their "wool". I trimmed the preggo girls hooves, I gave the bucks ACV and Probios, cleaned out the barn some, had lunch, then I just hung out with my goaties and chickie chicks for the rest of the day. 

Karen, should I give the bucks another dose of Ivermectin tomorrow? And should I give them permethrin dust too? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Hey everybody!

I think I found the leak in the camps pool! Loosing 1200 gal a day last year so....kinda costly leak.


----------



## fishin816

Wow… my day wasnt nearly as long as Stephanies… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Great Chad! You saved the pool 

Cade...sounds long enough!

I am researching the leg mite issue....everyone says to treat topically as well as SQ. What is best topically? I mean for right on the mites....it's on her back legs...should i slather her legs in vaseline?


----------



## Chadwick

I just set the date to go see kids for the first time on the 15th!!!!

Now I need to know how to spot one that will wean fast!!!hahahah


----------



## Chadwick

I am sooooooo exited! I can't sit still, literally just set the date! Yay! Woohoo!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Woot!!:leap:


----------



## Emzi00

:stars: Take loads of pictures..


----------



## Chadwick

Pics will be a coming!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Any ideas on the mites emma?


----------



## Emzi00

No idea, no experience with mites or the like.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, I was hoping I would be able to say the same...but she for sure has leg mites  I think until I hear different, I will treat with Ivomec SQ 1cc per 40# every 10 days for 3 treatments and I will put vaseline daily on her affected areas in an attempt to smother the little buggers :twisted:


----------



## ksalvagno

If you have NuStock, I would put that on her legs.


----------



## goathiker

Are you sure she doesn't have rain scald from the mud?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well it looks like red, irritated and flaky....

I'll have to order Nu Stock...sheesh...every time I think I have all I need....


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, that's about how it goes


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sheesh....I think I'll put the triple antibiotic and vaseline daily and do the ivomec until the Nu Stock comes in....


----------



## NubianFan

what is nustock, I think I have asked this before...


----------



## sassykat6181

Google Nustock, it's a cream. I got mine through amazon


----------



## sassykat6181

Let the babies outside today....finally some nice weather


----------



## NyGoatMom

cute


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nice website too sassy


----------



## sassykat6181

Thanks! It's a work in progress  weather is finally getting nice, hoping to get some better pictures of everyone


----------



## Chadwick

Just had the cat come in, and had a free tick and an attached tick. Ugh!

But that brings up the question, how do you all deal with that in goats? It a problem I had not thought of till now! And angoras can't be the easiest to check!


----------



## sassykat6181

I've never seen a tick on my goats. And we have plenty here


----------



## NubianFan

This is absolutely disgusting, but I once saw ticks on a skink lizard.... bleh.... Mom's fault she found it couldn't believe it and had to show it to me... bleh...


----------



## Chadwick

Oh good, I just imagined myself checking through all that fleece twice a day!!!


----------



## Chadwick

I got a cool skink story if you're interested


----------



## goathiker

I use CyLence pour on once a month on my boys during tick season. We have Lyme disease here.


----------



## Chadwick

Good to know pour ons are suggested for angoras, does that cover mites and such also?


----------



## NubianFan

sure cool skink stories are always accepted


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> I use CyLence pour on once a month on my boys during tick season. We have Lyme disease here.


Speaking of ticks&#8230; what are some good treatments for ticks? In the dogs and goats. Should I dust them every week or something? Some kind of medication? Because I nearly pulled my hair out because of the tick blowout we had last year&#8230; I had no control of all those ticks&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

So, at the church camp I was previously at there was a banana spider. ( they get huge) near the door of the chapel, the kids adopted him and named him Larry, they would catch bugs to throw into his web. He got huge in no time, then they started catching lizards, he got bigger still. The first lizards were anel lizards, then one guy caught a skink, with the blue stripes, they have a nausea defense. They threw that in the web, Larry went around and cut his web and let the skink drop out! Ergo, even spiders are creeped out by skinks!!

Banana spiders make the strongest web in our hemisphere, I have walked into older spiders webs that pushed my face back so hard it threw me off balance!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow....that is strong.


----------



## Chadwick

In the ten weeks of camp Larry grew from about the size of a silver dollar to bigger than my hand!


----------



## goathiker

Revolution for the dogs. CyLence for the goats. 

CyLence covers flies, mosquitoes, and lice.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Probably bad for lactating does though?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow...big spider


----------



## Chadwick

This is not Larry but they all look alike.


----------



## Chadwick

Ok thanks Jill , so I would use this in addition to mite/lice control?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Beautiful.


----------



## NubianFan

Hey I love skinks, I catch them all the time.... I certainly like them better than those spiders. Ick I hate those things.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I don't mind them....just hate bugs in the house. 
Ok, I take that back...mosquitos and biting flies annoy the heck outta me!


----------



## Chadwick

Do you have banana spiders all the way up in ourkansas?


----------



## NubianFan

Yes but we call them garden spiders and I have heard them called golden orb spiders. I really don't like them. I hate the way they bounce their web when you throw something into it. I hate all spiders though, I don' t mind snakes but I hate spiders.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I don't mind snakes either....my DH hates them...


----------



## Chadwick

Golden orbs are like the little cousins of these I think, but very similar. We had a black snake stuck in a commercial door crash bar( push latch) at the beginning of this weekend, he fit through until he got to where his meal was! I had to hold his head while the campers wiggled him loose! He is happy in the woods now! Working at camp is so fun, plenty of wildlife stories!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Those are always fun..


----------



## Chadwick

Do golden orbs get like this by early summer? Larry was twice this big.


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, Stephanie your picture is nice, but I loved your buck! Who is the kid?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow.....they're all legs.


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's Clarabelle ) My bottle baby nubian


----------



## Chadwick

She looks like she wants to cuddle with someone from Pennsylvania, I guess I will volunteer!


----------



## NubianFan

Bleh  Chad you are gonna give me nightmares.... I am not checking back on this thread tonight til all the spiders pass grody


----------



## Chadwick

I'm sorry don't leave!


----------



## NubianFan

LOL I am kinda too busy watching a hot guy on netflix to stick around too long at a time anyway....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Chad....put my buck pic in my signature....lol


----------



## nchen7

we have ticks here all year round, but I haven't seen one on the goats yet *knock on wood*.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ticks are such a nuisance....I have three friends I can think of off the top of my head that contracted lyme disease.


----------



## nchen7

we're pretty sure our big dog got tick fever. we woke up one morning to him being REALLY lethargic and when I took his temp, it was 105.2!!! 2 weeks of antibiotics and he was good to go


----------



## Chadwick

There is something about your buck I just like!


----------



## goathiker

Morning.


----------



## nchen7

Afternoon! Headed to a picnic potluck. Hope there's shade where we're going....its incredibly hot today.


----------



## Chadwick

Good mornternoon!


----------



## Chadwick

What are you up to Jill? Is the milk monster fed?


----------



## goathiker

Yep, milk monster's fed. Going to put everyone out in the sun for the afternoon.


----------



## Chadwick

Nice! Is the sun drying you out any or is that a ways down the road?


----------



## Chadwick

Hey Jill goat tech question, my area is 0.28 for selenium, at what level is the ground rich enough to deem supplement unnecessary? And how am I in the range of good to bad?


----------



## goathiker

It dries up a bit and then rains again. It will get really nice out next month. Everything's starting to bloom though. The chickens are laying like crazy.


----------



## goathiker

You're in a fairly low range. The bad thing about those maps is 1, the feed your animals are getting is rarely grown from the one rock they sampled and 2, most minerals in the forms they were testing for are poorly absorbed by plant life and 3, those maps were done in the '70's to show where we could get weapons elements in case the cold war blew up. 

Hey, Cade, do you still have the address for the core sampling data I showed you?


----------



## Chadwick

Hahaha, goats of mass destruction! Yeah, I can get a lot of hay within a mile of here, but that sounds like the least of the three! 

Did I ask you about red maple yet? Someone said all maples are good except when t.hey change color, and I thought red maple meant red maple the tree species. They said to ask you but I can't remember if I did.


----------



## goathiker

It's the red maple species. Actually Red Maple, Sugar Maple, and Silver Maple plus hybrids of these species are all poisonous at some times of the year. Native big leaf maples are not, being a completely different specie.


----------



## Chadwick

Ouch, so my plan to take them around camps on browse walks, not such a good idea then! Huh, what to do, I have a lot of maples here and only one or that are not sub species....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Chadwick said:


> There is something about your buck I just like!


Thanks Chad 
Well if you saw him now...he is a mess  He has bald spots and has lost weight  I'm going to give him some beet pulp and sweet feed to bump up his intake. I have some AC so I'll sprinkle it on his food...

I am so bummed at how he looks right now 

But hwen he is in top shape he is nice


----------



## NyGoatMom

Here's a pic from last fall...he was in great shape. This winter took a toll


----------



## Chadwick

I can't blame him, it's been a long winter, all the buggy horses here are looking slightly less as well. I think just about all the animals I see at farms are needing extra feed. The only ones you can't tell are the sheep!!!


----------



## goathiker

On the maples, the most dangerous part is a broken branch with wilted leaves. The leaves are poisonous while they are dying. So, a sick or injured tree is what you would watch for. I have maples, cherries, and plums here and no real way to avoid them. The goats really aren't interested in anything but the dried up leaves under the tree and these are harmless.


----------



## NubianFan

My yard is full of plum trees.


----------



## Chadwick

So if they go after so e healthy saplings or dry leaves on the ground we are ok?

Must be a chemical change that is going on in the wilting process


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, they produce Cyanide while they are dying. Dried up leaves won't hurt them and the little healthy trees are fine unless they are suffering from drought. 

The bane of my existence is Mountain Laural and Rhododendron. Goats don't like to be muzzled. :wink:


----------



## Chadwick

Oh man, is there a lot out there?


----------



## NyGoatMom

My goats eat my maple leaves when they are green...once they start turning red, I avoid them. But let's not talk about FALL :lol: Let's talk about spring! 

What happened to me walking my goat was a dog attack  So now I don't take them on walks anymore....I thought that dog was going to kill her, and he would have if he'd had his way.

Been meaning to ask how you handle other dogs Jill? I know your boys are big, but do you ever have trouble?


----------



## Chadwick

I have a rhododendron next to the house that is not in the best spot, should I chop it down for safety?


----------



## NyGoatMom

You might want to...also get some activated charcoal and keep it on hand too...


----------



## goathiker

Works great. The more excited the dogs are the worse it hurts their ears. 
http://www.amazon.com/Dog-Dazer-II-...8&qid=1396816010&sr=8-1&keywords=dog+dazer+ii


----------



## goathiker

Yes, Rodies are "just one bite" for goats. It's not a gentle poisoning either, very traumatic.


----------



## Chadwick

I think someone would be pulling me off the dog, I have been bitten three times, the second two I fought back, it is amazing the advantage we have over dogs if we don't let fear get in the way. 

Was the goat ok, did it heal?


----------



## Chadwick

Oh yeah I am chopping it down now!


----------



## Chadwick

Mix the charcoal in water and drench it down???


----------



## NubianFan

I am trying to visualize what a rhododendron is, is it that evergreen thing kin to azalea's oleanders and camilia's?


----------



## Chadwick

Yep, that's it


----------



## NubianFan

Are crocuses, daffodils, or irises poisonous to goats, Pipsqueak ate the greens off my crocuses little nugget head.


----------



## Chadwick

Leathery waxy leaves that look like southern magnolia


----------



## NubianFan

Oleander's are deadly poisonous to horses as well, I won't have those on the place because of it.


----------



## NubianFan

Mom has azalea's but we don't have anything else in that family. Though I would love to have a camellia.... I just love those things.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nice Jill...I may get one eventually here....

I do have Holly bushes I put in last year....I have since heard they are a no-no?


----------



## Chadwick

My wife really like the rode... Plant, I might be in trouble!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Just keep the goats away from your house. Or come up with a temporary fencing around it for when you let them out.


----------



## Chadwick

If they were to get out would they tend to go to the woods and browse, my worry is in the event of an escape. The barn is on the other side of the house


----------



## goathiker

What color are the flowers Chad. The big red ones are the most poisonous. 

Daffodils are mildly poisonous. We had holly trees at our last place, nothing would touch them or even go near them really. Most of the time, goats don't go looking for trouble. If there's a large variety of choices they will normally pick safe ones. 

Goats learn what is safe to eat by watching the adults in the herd so, while they are little go out and mess around with the plants you want them to eat. They will follow your lead and gravitate to those.


----------



## Chadwick

I just can't see a pretty plant being more important than the safety of our animals, I am going to cut it down.


----------



## Chadwick

They are light purple flowers, lilac color


----------



## goathiker

There's a saying "all Azaleas are Rondodendrons but not all Rododendrons are Azaleas". It's hard to figure them all out though.
Maybe she would like a nice Camellia instead. They are beautiful and non-toxic.


----------



## NubianFan

I love camellias they are my favorite from that family anyway.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, that's a great plan! This one was planted too close to the house and is over growing the corner of the roof, so....it was inevitable anyways. Thank you all, I can't imagine getting goats and not having you all! You have all been a blessing


----------



## NyGoatMom

I second that!


----------



## nchen7

back from beach picnic. took us a while to build a fire pit. the wind is crazy out there!

we have avocados which are supposedly poisonous to the goats, but they LOVE it. it's annoying b/c there are a lot of leaves on the ground and they eat the half dry ones. it worries me, but they've been fine so far.

how was everyone else's afternoon/evening?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Busy, but good  I was baking bread and then made dinner.....


----------



## Chadwick

Good, cleaning up!


----------



## NyGoatMom

How was the temp at the beach?


----------



## nchen7

SOOOO hot at like 2, then the sun started setting and it was much better. I get irate in the heat.....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, I don't like being super hot either....I prefer between 70-74 degrees :lol: Not asking much right?


----------



## Chadwick

I was always tough in the FL heat, then I moved up here, I'm like summertime superman up here! Winter is my kryptonite ! Seriously people here are like sweating and worried about dehydration when it is 80! I don't think they know what hot is!


----------



## nchen7

I'm happy between 18-22C...I think that's about he same temp as you have. and no....we're not being picky. the sand was scorching today. it's not fun. and I don't sweat really, which makes me feel the hot more than others. thank goodness it was breezy (we were on the east coast)


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hahahaha.....I hate it at 80...too hot!


----------



## nchen7

dude, I'm originally from South China. you wanna know hot....go there in the summer!!! my mom tells me she remembers 60C temps in the summer (around 140F). now THAT is hot! I'd die....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Breezy ios good though...so at least there is air movement.


----------



## NyGoatMom

nchen7 said:


> dude, I'm originally from South China. you wanna know hot....go there in the summer!!! my mom tells me she remembers 60C temps in the summer (around 140F). now THAT is hot! I'd die....


What?????? :shock: Is that possible to live through???


----------



## Chadwick

Hahaha, I'm gonna scoop up some people and take you to FL in August, then we can shingle a roof or something! I love it!

But in the winter I am the biggest baby! Were all gonna die! How do people live here!


----------



## Chadwick

I grew up in the desert of NM, I don't think it ever got that hot there! I think the worst was 125 or so........140 wow that's harsh! Your mom is tougher than I am!


----------



## nchen7

I'd die....it's just not right to be that hot! I've been in summer...it's hot but I've never experienced THAT hot. but...she could have made up the story too, so....take it with a grain of salt.

and Chad, I'm playing the princess card and i'll say I pass on the roofing......


----------



## Chadwick

Hahahaha, ok so maybe we won't roof!

Maybe you don't sweat because your family makeup is used to that heat, you might just be holding out for 130+ weather to sweat!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol....you guys are too much...:lol: I don't mind roofing...but not in that heat!
Fall is an awesome time of year 
I do hate winter but it wouldn't be so bad if we had heated water buckets and such for the animals. The ice build up is what is the worst.

Gotta go feed the kids and milk in a few..........
Ni...how are your girls coming along?


----------



## nchen7

my friend, who's into horses, call me dry coated. I'm a dry coated human..... (that should mean something to you horse ppl?)

the girls are doing good!! thanks Stephanie! i tried to feel abbies, but i haven't felt any in a day or so. They're getting big! I'm hoping twins each....


----------



## NyGoatMom

So exciting  Is your buck doing any better?


----------



## Chadwick

How long Ni! Oh, yay!


----------



## nchen7

yes! he's feeling better. we're trying to get him a little bit fatter until before easter. I added a bit of grain to his feed. he's putting his weight back on (which is nice). he's been really annoying lately.


----------



## ciwheeles

Hello again everybody! I went camping with the dam this weekend. Zero tech.. No phones, or nothing 

That's good about your buck Ni  Hope he keeps improving!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Annoying how?
My two bucklings are due to be banded on.....let me see....May 3rd....They are so pesky at times with the girls...


----------



## nchen7

hope so too! I want him at least a little bit meatier so we have something to eat...... (sounds kinda bad, but hey.....it's the truth)


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hi Cassie , how nice! All the animals ok?


----------



## nchen7

he's just LOUD. I put him somewhere for the day, and he just CRIES. for no reason. he's got food around that he will eat. he can see his momma or friend. he's within seeing distance to us. he just cries. and, he's been kind of mean to the pregger girls so he's been holed up with the pullets. which he doesn't like, and cries more. SOOOO irritating!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok, I really gotta go milk and feed the lil babies..


----------



## ciwheeles

Meh it is true! The more meat the better! Lol

It was pretty nice except for the cold. We were right on the Delaware river and Brrrr was it chilly at night! 

All the animals are doing well! My mom hates camping so she stayed home with everybody.

How are all you guys critters? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

That's sound like so much fun, I like the chilly wake up camping!


----------



## nchen7

happy feeding/milking Stephanie!

mine are doing good. they didn't like I got home later than their usual dinner. but they got over it when they ate.


----------



## ciwheeles

It was very fun! Next time is going to be cooler because we'll be camping on a battlefield in Virginia. I'm a history buff so I love that sort of thing 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Cool!


----------



## ciwheeles

Were your kids your getting born yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Me? If so yep, all the does but two kidded and I have a first time seeing them date on the 15th!!! She won't let us choose till she chooses around 2months but hey I get to see babies!


----------



## nchen7

mmmmmm! sweet smell of baby goats!!! you will be HOOKED! have you decided whether to get wethers or does?


----------



## ciwheeles

Aww yay! Babies! Lol. Hope you get to pick out a cute one 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

From the pictures of baby angoras that won't be hard!

I think we are going does, don't tell Jill! Shhhhhh!


----------



## Chadwick

The biggest thing is I have to tactfully ask to test her dams once we choose, I don't want to hurt her pride, but need to know that they are healthy.


----------



## nchen7

yea....that's hard.....


----------



## Chadwick

I'm gonna have to smell them! I have heard you say that before! They must really smell good!


----------



## nchen7

oh yea....baby animals all smell great. but.....baby goats....are heaven! talk about oxytocin rush!


----------



## Chadwick

I know the top of my sons head was so sweet for better than two years, it wasn't till he was five that it stopped smelling like baby. I used to burry my nose in his hair while I held him!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Whew....milking Daisy 3 x a day now....started yesterday. I hope she increases production, but if not, she is still good


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ni...are you talking about smelling goatie heads again? :lol:


----------



## nchen7

oh Chad, kids stay sweet smelling for so much longer! baby goats only last a couple months! I still like the smell of a goat (that's only safe to say here.....)

Stephanie, that's a lot of milking. how much are you getting now?


----------



## nchen7

yep...I'm addicted!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Cassie~ Glad your mom was with the critters  Must make leaving a little easier


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well she was giving between 4-5 pints a day. So right now I have only milked midday for two days so I am getting the same, just at different times. I don't know how long it will take to see an increase but I am watching starting tonight. I milked her at 4pm.....when I just milked her now I got a tad over a pint....so I will see what she gives tomorrow am and midday


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh, and I added 2 cups feed for the midday milking...so she gets 14 cups a day, 7 alfalfa,7 sweet 18%


----------



## nchen7

have you tried the herbs? she still has a few weeks to get to peak production, right??


----------



## Chadwick

It will be interesting to see how her production changes! Keep us in the loop!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, she freshened March 8th.....I haven't tried the herbs yet. I have dill weed though....


----------



## NyGoatMom

I will, I may hold off on the herbs to see if more milkings and feed does it. Although she milks well for a FF, and I could not ask for a better girl on the stand....


----------



## nchen7

awww! glad she's a good girl! I've been playing with Missy's udders and teats to train her into it. she's sometimes not happy and gets jumpy. but, it won't really count until I'm actually milking. I'm also very excited to try her milk! her udder is looking soooo cute!!!


----------



## Chadwick

I just realized I asked you how long and you have a timeline on your posts.......duh!


----------



## nchen7

LOL!! late May! I've been trying to feel babies for a while, but they're still small and can't be felt all the time.


----------



## sassykat6181

Luna sleeps under the hay rack and always has this incredibly sweet smell to her.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hahaha Chad!

You know I did the same with Daisy Mae...and I am doing the same with Madeline too. I think it helps a LOT to do this early. Madeline won't be bred until fall but I will do this once a day when I grain her on the stand.
My teen kids (Kaleb and Kiley, almost 16) absolutely HATE when I say "Hey, can you handle Madeline while I take care of the milk?" :lol: my son refuses to touch her udder/teats and my daughter said she feels too awkward standing there touching the goats teats while she eats....:lol:


----------



## ciwheeles

Ahahhahahaha that's too funny! I think they'd rather is do it when they eat then when they're not 


Wow that pretty good production. Hope she increases for you. I tried to get Cloudy to do that. Didn't work well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Really? You tried the 3 x a day? or the herbs?


----------



## NubianFan

Night guys


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh...lol...yeah! They'll do anything just about, but my son doesn't wanna milk either :lol: My daughter will....they are good with the animals though


----------



## NyGoatMom

Night Leslie!


----------



## ciwheeles

Night! 

Well at least one of your kids likes it. It seems like most people think it's weird. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well, they all love the milk...just not the milking 
I think it's that awkward "guy" teen thing....:lol: My son does not like to be there for kidding either...my DD will help though


----------



## NyGoatMom

My son will help butcher though, and he fishes and hunts? :shrug:


----------



## ciwheeles

Could be. My dad won't watch the kiddings either. He waits till after it's over to see the kids! Lol he loves them though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sounds like my sons...they wanna see them dried off


----------



## ciwheeles

Lol - guys.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

I'm not sure I would have at that age either! At that age it doesn't take much to get a guy uncomfortable! He'll come around in 5-6 yrs!!!


----------



## Chadwick

Goodnight all!


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahaha, I know, Chad! You're right....I have 5 kids...One son, 27 this year, one son 25 this year, one son 21 this year, and the twins, one son, one daughter 16 this year...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Goodnight


----------



## nchen7

oh geeze....one girl amongst all those boys? she must be one tough cookie!


----------



## Chadwick

You should be "NY mom has goats too"


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lol...true Chad! 

And yes, Ni, she has plenty of protection too!  Here is a pic of her from last summer....


----------



## ciwheeles

How pretty! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks  I think so!


----------



## nchen7

so pretty!

and yes, very true. I always wanted older brothers when I was younger. could be why I gravitate to having male friends....


----------



## ciwheeles

Lol I never really wanted a brother. I would have wanted a sister. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

really? I'm not into girly things. Legos were my fav (still are). when my half brother was little (he's 14 yrs younger than me), I used to play legos and building stuff together all the time. he never could finish what he wanted to build, so I had to do it (sooo fun!). 

ugh, just cleaned out everyone's pens, now I'm sweaty and the water is off. soooo annoying!


----------



## ciwheeles

Haha that's cool! I kinda walk the middle road on that stuff. I loved Legos, being outside, climbing and swimming, but I'm still a girly girl when I'm not on the farm 

Ugh that's awful. . It's raining here :/


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

yes, I can play the princess card quite well!

so when I was cleaning out the goat pens, the chickies came in and started SCRATCHING through the poop!!!! they know how to scratch now!!! yay!!!! and they're eating grass seeds. how exciting! I feel like a proud momma. lol


----------



## ciwheeles

Yay! Scratching chickens!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

hehehe...scratching chickens are a good thing!

Thanks Ni...she is kind of a tom boy at home, but likes to go to the mall and stuff with her friends too  I hate the mall.....and shopping.....and most "girly" things. She has more balance than me...:lol:


----------



## nchen7

oh, i enjoy shopping, only in certain stores. i get tired and cranky after a while.....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, a lot of walking and so many choices it's overwhelming!

What dept stores do you have there?


----------



## nchen7

oh, I dont' shop here. I save it all up for when I travel. shopping here is either those warehouse clothing stores that are full of poorly made clothes direct from China/India (the ones not good enough to put a label on). you can usually buy those things for like $5 on the mainland, but will set you back about $50 (no lie). or the REALLY high end stuff like Louis Vuitton or Ralph Lauren. 

when I shop at home I go to stores like the Gap, American Apparel, H&M, etc.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow....so how often do you go to the states? Or were you referring to China as home?


----------



## nchen7

home as in Canada. once or twice a year I go somewhere....hopefully more in the future. I have the travel bug....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh, so I was off on both accounts...:lol: For some reason I thought you were originally from China, then the states...

Who cares for the goats when you leave?


----------



## nchen7

LOL. no. we moved when I was 4....so Canada is my home. 

recently, we haven't travelled together. when the farm is up and running (and when the babies are weaned), the goats are going there to help keep the bush down. whoever working there will be the one who makes sure they get to food during the day and put them up in the evening. we'll be a little freer then.....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh wow...so they are used on other properties for bush control?


----------



## nchen7

nope, just ours. that's what they'll do there. I can't have randoms breeding my goats.... 

I made a oats, milk and honey soap, and it's gelling incredibly quickly! i made it not 2 hrs ago and it's almost gelled all the way. i made room in the fridge to it doesn't overheat


----------



## Chadwick

From china to canada to Barbados ? That is very unlikely combination of places to live! 

Steph- she is a nice looking girl, if the boys look half as nice you have done well. I am sure they do.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nice....post pics when you cut it


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks Chad


----------



## NyGoatMom

I made hash browns for the first time last night....man are they good! 

Ok, totally random, but I am getting hungry!


----------



## Chadwick

I can never get hash browns to be right!


----------



## nchen7

yes Chad, very random indeed!

i will....that'll be tmr. i don't think it'll be super exciting, but i think it'll be very subtle. i did a drop swirl again. only time will tell how well it turned out (waiting part is the worst!)


----------



## NyGoatMom

I think your soaps look good 

Know what I did for them Chad? I used my lard and put about 3 tbsps in the frying pan. I shredded the potatoes and dried them with a paper towel to get some of the moisture out.I had the heat on medium, put a thin layer of potato in the pan and covered it for 8-10 minutes, then uncovered it and cooked an additional 8 minutes. When they were done I thought I ruined them, but take a metal spatula and scrape them off the bottom of the pan...wala!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Tomorrow is supposed to be 57!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Duh you are Irish make Potatoes O'Brien Instead!


----------



## Chadwick

Ugh, potatoes o brien! Take a true Mexican to Taco Bell!


----------



## Chadwick

Did you flip between covered and uncovered?


----------



## Chadwick

57 days preggers?


----------



## NubianFan

LOL we don't put the green peppers in them but we make "fried potatoes" that are cut more like potatoes O'Brien. They often have onion in the too, to me, much better than hashbrowns.


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> 57 days preggers?


LOL 57 degrees


----------



## Chadwick

Hahahahaha degees ohhhhhhh! 

Ok I will allow it without the peppers! Haha


----------



## Chadwick

You know there are a lot of peggers goats talked about when you forget weather!!!


----------



## NubianFan

My pregger goat has one month left!!!!!!!! [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chadwick

Yay!


----------



## nchen7

Exciting Leslie! You'll have to start a waiting thread soon!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Chadwick said:


> Did you flip between covered and uncovered?


Yes, I did switch between covered and then uncovered. You really have to scrape it off the pan...like I said, I thought they were chicken food...but once you get under them , you can flip it for a few minutes.

57 degrees out :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

NubianFan said:


> My pregger goat has one month left!!!!!!!! [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Yay!


----------



## NubianFan

Where is Chad I just want him to know I just had to kill a scary long legged spider. And I think it was full of eggs, Bleck  AND I had no man to do it so I had to do it myself...... bleck disgusting.


----------



## goathiker

I have one that tried to kill me when I changed out the propane tank today. Tomorrow the pet vac is coming out. It chews them up.


----------



## NubianFan

good plan..... I hate spiders.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I wish it would warm up enough to see spiders...........:/


----------



## NyGoatMom

Maybe today...supposed to get up to 57....(degrees Chad, degrees :lol


----------



## nchen7

ugh....the water is out AGAIN!!!!! I called many departments, and they're going to "investigate it". sooooo fracking frustrating!!!!!!!

you can take some of the heat Stephanie. it's getting hotter here. and spiders are everywhere. worst is getting a cobweb in your face when you're taking the goats out....


----------



## sassykat6181

Got a quart from Luna this morning. First time milking her this year, she was dancing all around. Her kids are 3 weeks so now it's our turn to enjoy some milk  it's in the freezer chilling......can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## Chadwick

I am a Girl Scout ranger, if these girls have taught me anything (I already knew) you don't need guys to smoosh bugs! Good job!

Seriously I have Girl Scouts here that can put up 300 lbs tents!


----------



## Chadwick

Yah yah degrees! Haha


----------



## nchen7

hurray for the milk!! I still have about 2 months to wait before getting fresh milk again. 

Chad, I try not to smush spiders. they're friends in the garden. the rule is though, if a bug comes inside, then it's fair game. the only things that get to live inside the house are things that eat bugs - whistling frogs and lizards.


----------



## Chadwick

I hope you allow people too!

I am starting to get jealous of all you milk people! But I fell to hard for the angoras! Maybe one day....


----------



## nchen7

lol. yes yes! people are allowed. esp people who divert the bugs away from me!

milk is wonderful! you can TRY to milk an angora.... may not get much but can get some?


----------



## nchen7

ugh...the soap yesterday was overheating while gelling, so I put it in the fridge and left it overnight. I cut it this morning and it's now coming back up to room temp but the condensation is running all over. argh. I shouldn't have left it in the fridge.


----------



## Chadwick

Will the condensation run the colors?

Seems a shame to have all that soap and no water! Good luck!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Chadwick said:


> I hope you allow people too!
> 
> I am starting to get jealous of all you milk people! But I fell to hard for the angoras! Maybe one day....


And so it begins.............potato chips.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh no...why do you think it was gelling so fast? 

You could technically milk a mouse....so I imagine an angora could be milked...


----------



## NubianFan

This wasnt a bug it was a SPIDER


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol....oh, well forgive her for being so nondescript! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I have killed lots and lots of spiders in my day though.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Me too...they are a nuisance, but necessary I guess.


----------



## nchen7

no, I just have to be patient and let it dry....

Stephanie, certain things accelerate gel - milk, fruit, sugar (honey, molasses, etc), coconut oil, some EOs (like cinnamon). this recipe, I had all the culprits: milk and banana soap, with cinnamon EO, honey and I use coconut oil in my recipe. so....it all just went super duper fast. it was almost overheating, so I stuck it in the fridge after full gel so it would stop. then.....I left it there b/c we left the house for the night. it's ok. it's just getting to room temp. i'll reserve some judgement until it's dry....


----------



## nchen7

killing spiders makes it rain. or so I've been told.....


----------



## NyGoatMom

So, I see....you mean you should have left it for less time in the fridge...hope it comes out good  Sounds awesome.


----------



## Chadwick

I obviously underestimated the difference between bugs and spiders! Hehehe


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ever have one of those weeks when you run out of everything 3 days before pay day?


----------



## Chadwick

Oh yeah! Camping pays in happiness not dollars! When I started in camping in 2004 I was making 6.25 hr 25 hrs a week! This after construction jobs of 15 an hr..... We had a lot of those weeks the first years!

One month we found a HUGE pack of hotdogs super cheap, that's what we had morning noon and night! My wife is the best, she never complained and never left me for it.


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's true Chad....I really shouldn't complain. I mean, we do raise our own meat, so we almost always have either rabbit,duck,turkey,chicken or goat in the freezer.
I'm just bummed I have none of my _favorites_ right now...lol....like my favorite (non-alcoholic) drinks and my gum I like, and my coffee creamer! Now that is a tough one right there, let me tell you! 
I am grateful we are not starving and I am happy it is getting warmer now so we only have one heater plugged in and it's set to come on at 50 for my cockatiels  Yeah, not us...the stupid little birds! lol
It has been a HUGE adjustment to go to one pay check!


----------



## Chadwick

Ouch, yeah coffe creamer would get me too.

Whenever I can't find exactly what I want I complain to my wife that 
"there's no food in this house!"

There is plenty of food, but when you can't find the right thing it feels like there is nothing but ketchup and a pickle!


----------



## NubianFan

Chad I sent two thousand spiders carrying suitcases northeast they should be at your place by about Friday of next week....


----------



## NubianFan

Oh I forgot, there was also 12 with backpacks, 3 with briefcases, and one with a bendal.... but they are non conformists.....


----------



## Chadwick

They won't be happy, we have not been warm enough for bugs yet, you better pack them a bag lunch!

The Robyn's got here early and the ground was frozen, they looked so sad, could not get to the worms!


----------



## Chadwick

Ok, I am back from googling a Bendal! 

Non-conformists......my kind of spiders!


----------



## goathiker

Babies today


----------



## NubianFan

cutie patooties...


----------



## Chadwick

Awww, that's nice!


----------



## NubianFan

Hey Chad I am boiling hot dogs for dinner, send me the ketchup and pickle....


----------



## Emzi00

I tried milking an Angora once, didn't end well :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Fuzzy milk?!?!


----------



## Chadwick

NubianFan said:


> Hey Chad I am boiling hot dogs for dinner, send me the ketchup and pickle....


Haha, ok am gonna throw them are you ready to catch? Oh sorry about the car!


----------



## Emzi00

No, teeny tiny teats, teeny tiny udder, and I was getting kicked a lot, so I let the thing go back to its kids.. :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I had them with ketchup and mustard, the pickles musta landed somewhere in kentucky....


----------



## Chadwick

So, you let the goat win!


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, I was tired of messing with it, it wasn't even mine.. :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

You know that you can get arrested for accosting other's goats right?


----------



## Chadwick

For some reason I have a picture in my head of you milking someone else's goat in the cover of darkness like a milk burglar!


----------



## Chadwick

Great minds think alike!


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> For some reason I have a picture in my head of you milking someone else's goat in the cover of darkness like a milk burglar!


oh if you only knew Chad, if you only knew.... we have planned all kinds of great heists on here. From cow tipping to buck burgling to kid napping LOL


----------



## Chadwick

Haha!

Who's the Nubian in your avatar? I think it looks like a farmer with the straw in its mouth like that.


----------



## Emzi00

Chadwick said:


> For some reason I have a picture in my head of you milking someone else's goat in the cover of darkness like a milk burglar!


The owner of said goat was holding said goat.  And it was dusk..


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> Haha!
> 
> Who's the Nubian in your avatar? I think it looks like a farmer with the straw in its mouth like that.


That's Daffodil, love of my life, or Daff or Daffy as I more often call her. She is HARD to get a picture of because she is usually nose first in the camera she is such a love bug. :laugh:


----------



## Chadwick

That picture needs a straw hat and overalls!


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> That picture needs a straw hat and overalls!


She's a stinker :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

Some more


----------



## NubianFan

And Spring Renews Drusillia or Dru my pregnant registered experimental doe who is 75% nubian 25% Saanan.


----------



## NubianFan

And Pipsqueak first generation Mini Nubian


----------



## nchen7

Leslie those guys are sooo cute!

Jill, LOVE babies snuggling in the sunshine.

aahhhh......goaties! they're just so great!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Leslie...I didn't know you had pipsquek...stats needed! Sex,age,ability to cuddle....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Chad, it does seem we always have pickles....and mustard. :lol:

Leslie..how nice of you to send Chad an army of fly eaters before fly season starts...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Jill, I want "she's mine you can't have her".........


----------



## nchen7

ok, so you guys were asking for it earlier....cut pics!

sorry for the bad cellphone pics....too lazy to get the big girl camera out....

top pic is the most recent one, which I'm calling Breakfast OHM (stands for Oats, Honey, and Milk). scented with cinnamon. it smells like warm oatmeal.

bottom is just a lavender bar, with French red clay, tried a variation of tilted tiger swirl. this entire batch was birds. I think they're trying to tell me something......


----------



## NubianFan

NyGoatMom said:


> Leslie...I didn't know you had pipsquek...stats needed! Sex,age,ability to cuddle....


He is to be Daffodil's husband since she is stunted from the cocci I didn't want to breed her to a full sized nubian buck. Everyone recommended nigerian dwarf but I didn't really want that either, so I compromised and got a mini nubian buckling. Supposed to have been 4 weeks old when I bought him I am thinking more like 8-12. He is sweet once you catch him but he is hard to catch little booger. I am hoping for an early summer or fall breeding between him and Daf.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Leslie...he is adorable! But being a cross goat, couldn't he potentially throw big kids? :scratch:

Ni...those soaps look amazing!!!!! Just gorgeous!


----------



## nchen7

thanks Stephanie. I was hoping the breakfast one was more beigey. didn't realize how much the cinnamon would discolour.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh I think it looks beautiful! I love earthy tones....


----------



## Chadwick

You got all three sizes there!


----------



## Chadwick

Very nice Ni, do you sell them, or just for use?


----------



## nchen7

Thanks Stephanie! I try my best....

I just ordered a bunch of essential oils...can't wait to get them! hope they get to their destination in time so my friend can bring them for me.....


----------



## Chadwick

I like it, breakfast and it looks like a waffle on the one side, perfect color too!


----------



## nchen7

it's supposed to be honey comb.....lol


----------



## Chadwick

I just thought it was funnier as waffle!


----------



## nchen7

now I want a waffle....


----------



## NyGoatMom

I love it...perfect...I'd buy them for sure if I was a local...


----------



## NyGoatMom

I want some gum...............


----------



## nchen7

well, maybe this year you'll be my secret santa.....


----------



## NubianFan

NyGoatMom said:


> Leslie...he is adorable! But being a cross goat, couldn't he potentially throw big kids? :scratch:
> 
> Ni...those soaps look amazing!!!!! Just gorgeous!


I supposed he could , but I am thinking his nubian sire wasn't very big, because they told me his mom was nigerian dwarf and his sire was nubian and she didn't have any trouble kidding. They said he wasn't the huge size nubian buck more the medium size. And Daff isn't Tiny she is almost to regular breeding size she is at 72 pounds now. So by the time he is old enough she should be 80 pounds or more.


----------



## Chadwick

Ha!


----------



## NyGoatMom

15 minutes to milking time.....Heidi's two kids get their last cocci treatment tonight... and Dallas and Madeline tomorrow is their last...should be good to go after the Ivomec for mites is done. Daisy got it so I am treating them all......


----------



## Chadwick

What's full wieght for nubs?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Madeline ( my saanen) is 75 lbs right now too....she is a year old....


----------



## NyGoatMom

roughly 140 lbs for girls, and 190 lbs for boys


----------



## NubianFan

Breed standard says does should be at least 135 and bucks 160. A lot of people breed when they hit 80 pounds some wait til they hit 100. Dru was 103 when I had her bred. (I think I am remembering that right)


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, angoras are 60-90 girl boy, you guys got big goats!


----------



## NubianFan

Daff is just now a year old. She was 72 last time I weight taped her. She might be a bit more now, because it has been about a month. 
I have seen some HUGE nubian bucks though Chad I know some have to be close to 300lbs


----------



## nchen7

boers can be pretty huge too. and of course Lacie's alpines. she has BIG goats! mine are quite small comparatively. last weight tape was about 85 lbs.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yes, the bucks can be huge....saanens can be big too


----------



## NubianFan

Saanens are actually bigger than Nubians :shock:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Heidi is 140 lbs...and Daisy was 85 lbs as a year and a half old...now Booker, my boer wether is over 200 lbs....


----------



## Chadwick

That's a big boy!

I had never seen a boer till I got here, someone was talking about them and I looked them up, the first pic I saw was a massive buck! I showed my wife and said look it looks like someone bred a cow and a goat!


----------



## nchen7

boers can be pretty huge...they get up around 300 lbs. some look like they could be more. and of course Lacie's alpines. she has BIG goats! mine are quite small comparatively. last weight tape was about 85 lbs.


----------



## NubianFan

Some of those boar bucks look like miniature steers you are right. But they are bred for the same purpose Meat, so it makes sense that they look so similar.


----------



## NubianFan

Is it bad that I look at them and think "yummy" my daughter got mad at me this morning because our neighbor has two new lambs and when I drove by taking her to school I said " I want to eat them" LOL she wasn't amused with her mother.


----------



## nchen7

so thick and meaty those boer boys! but they're so cute at the same time. I LOVE the way boer faces look. just so cute!


----------



## nchen7

Leslie....I rub up on Buddy, seeing what parts of him are the meatiest..... lol


----------



## Chadwick

They are cute (boers) and always seem to be smiling


----------



## NyGoatMom

yes! I got some gum!


----------



## NyGoatMom

and yes, the boers are big if bred well...mine is just a fat wether :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Hehehe


----------



## NyGoatMom

Crashin early tonight...Nite :wave:


----------



## Chadwick

Goodnight


----------



## NubianFan

why is everyone so sleepy so early tonight? Is it some phase of the moon or something.


----------



## NubianFan

Night Stephanie


----------



## NyGoatMom

Gonna be gone for awhile today...but wanted to say Hi to everyone!


----------



## ciwheeles

Hey! Sorry I haven't been on. So much happening  Hope y'all are doing well 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

Have some people coming to look at the does today. Fingers crossed for kid deposits!!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hi Cassie....Guess no one was on today. 

I'm bummed.....Daisy Mae has leg mites, and now she is limping. I don't think the two are related but I'm wondering if the new doe slammed her around....but, it seems to be a hoof issue? I don't know, I'll have to look it over really well when i milk tonight. I just pray she does not drop production...or we are in big trouble!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yay! Hope it goes well!


----------



## nchen7

Stephanie, hope it's not something more serious with Daisy Mae. keep us updated.

I had the worst migraine I've ever had today. been napping on and off, and read a book. feeling much better now. still achey, but not nearly as bad! glad it wasn't the flu....


----------



## Chadwick

Aww, I am sorry for you both!

We put up 36- 300lbs tents, and I am whooped!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sorry you had a migraine...that's awful 

Chad...sheesh...I'd be whooped after one :lol:


----------



## nchen7

Chad, those are a LOT of tents. I'm with Stephanie - one and done!


----------



## Chadwick

Only 12 more to go too! 

I have seen Girl Scouts put them up! Age 12-14!!!!!

Tough girls!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow.....I commend you for being around kids all day long...that's enough to wear me out in itself! :lol: I've had enough of that! Now to just get these last two driving.... :hair:


----------



## NubianFan

I don't even know what a 300 lb tent is....


----------



## nchen7

i don't have the energy I used to when I was 14 yrs old....


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, but I have about thirty at a time here, in FL we had 600-800 a week for summer camp and 500 a weekend all year! So I am on vacation by comparison!

The tents are very thick canvas platform tents with a thick tarp roof. They are 12 ft by 12ft and about ten ft tall at the ridge. They have a 2x6 ridge board and two poles that hold them up and they tie off to the platform. They are a bear to lift up!


----------



## Chadwick

This isn't my tent but from the same manufacturer just a stock photo of the same tent.


----------



## Chadwick

I wish I had my 14 yr old energy!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nice  But that doesn't seem like "roughing" it....lol....it reminds me of the M.A.S.H. tents!


----------



## NubianFan

I have never slept in a tent in my whole life...


----------



## Emzi00

Chadwick said:


> This isn't my tent but from the same manufacturer just a stock photo of the same tent.
> View attachment 63761


That's a small house.....


----------



## NubianFan

Nor do I want to....


----------



## NubianFan

It seems like roughing it to me. I live in the woods and I have no desire to ever camp. I want my shower/bath, my down pillow, my air conditioning/heater, and my toilet. I also like walls, walls are good, they make it harder for lunatics to get to you....


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahaha....If I slept in a tent now, I wouldn't be able to walk for 20 minutes after waking. My back does not like to move after being in any one position for too long.16 years of lifting old folks will do that....


----------



## NyGoatMom

NubianFan said:


> It seems like roughing it to me. I live in the woods and I have no desire to ever camp. I want my shower/bath, my down pillow, my air conditioning/heater, and my toilet. I also like walls, walls are good, they make it harder for lunatics to get to you....


but not spiders :twisted:


----------



## Chadwick

No nub fan! Say it ain't so! You gotta!

Yeah it does look like M.A.S.H. you are right! Girl Scouts don't rough it like Boy Scouts do. To build a fire they melt wax into cardboard..... I asked when they get lost in the woods where do they get the wax, and how do they melt it without a fire! I got the look!


----------



## NyGoatMom

LOL! Super funny!


----------



## NyGoatMom

They find a bee hive?


----------



## Chadwick

Were you a nurse, my mother in law was a nurse for older patients and that sounds like what she says!


Spiders can get you anywhere, but you should see the huge spiders we get in these tents! I tell the girls that the tents with the biggest ones are the best because they have less mosquitoes!


----------



## Chadwick

I mean really big SpIDERS!


Really nothing nub fan! Trying to pull your chain here!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I was a nurses aide for 16 years...tough, tough job. emotionally tough, physically brutal. I burned out....I quit last year and am a stay at home mom for now....I don't think I'll ever go back to that. It's a thankless job for the most part.


----------



## Chadwick

My MIL was a geriatric nurse mostly with memory loss patients. It is a thankless job you are right. But not unimportant at all


----------



## sassykat6181

Got deposits for two kids. Yippee!!!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

True. Very important job, but it's rough. Family members are sometimes worse than the patients. I have worked with dementia of all kinds, strokes, amputees, paralysis, tube feeds, alzheimer's, parkinsons, Lou Gehrig's,hip replacements,knee replacements, rheumatoid arthritis, colostomies, cancers, ....the list goes on and on. After that long, you can burn out. I decided to quit rather than try to keep doing it when I was sick of it. No one should keep doing that work when they are burnt....


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's great!


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> I mean really big SpIDERS!
> 
> Really nothing nub fan! Trying to pull your chain here!


Sorry was watching Melissa and Joey and trying to cheer myself up. I saw the biggest spider I have ever seen at a park bathroom at one of the Buffalo national river swimming areas


----------



## NubianFan

it was after we swam and I was trying to change out of my swimsuit back into clothes and it was on top of one of the stall walls. My mom and my daughter were fascinated with it anbd I just knew they were gonna poke it or something and make it run or jump and I was going to run screaming and naked out of that bathroom all around the park. I kept telling them NOOOO NOOO don't bother the spider til I get DRESSED. They thought it was hilarious.


----------



## Chadwick

sassykat6181 said:


> Got deposits for two kids. Yippee!!!!!!


Way to go!


----------



## Chadwick

Steph- yes plus when you are burned out I feel like you can't do as good a job either.

Leslie- you must have been like superman in the phone booth! Just a blur and new clothes on!


----------



## NubianFan

That is pretty much exactly it, I think it is the fastest I have ever changed clothes. They poked it as soon as I left and I heard them screaming and they came running out, crazy things, they can't leave anything alone. I knew they were going to I saw mom looking for a stick and I knew that look in their eye... sheesh


----------



## sassykat6181

^ Thank you for the laugh

I hate spiders too and my husband is always torturing me. He likes to pick up daddy long legs and chase me with them. Eeeek!!!! I especially hate those big fuzzy ones that jump, they love our basement. I keep a shop vac down there just for them


----------



## NubianFan

This thing was as big as a tarantula but it wasn't a tarantula. It was evil looking. I wanted to go back up to the visitor's center and grab the nice park ranger that was telling me about fresh water jellyfish and acted like he had a brain to come down there and id the species for me, but I thought that would be a little odd since it was in the women's bathroom.


----------



## Chadwick

Probably a wolf spider, they are what you explained and like that environment. All park rangers are nice, but a smart one would not get pulled into a ladies bathroom! That's lawsuit central!


----------



## NubianFan

No this definately wasn't a wolf spider way bigger and slick legged not fuzzy at all. 
On another note, I made the world's biggest cheese omelet, it was so big I couldn't flip it, I had to just roll it over like well never mind. LOL but anyway I cut in half and gave half to my daughter, she said there was no way she could eat all that LOL


----------



## sassykat6181

These are the ones that "pop" when you squish them. Gross!


----------



## goathiker

CHAD is there more stress on the lower or upper gate hinge? If you had one awesome gate hanger and one sub par one which way would you put them?


----------



## goathiker

This is, of course, assuming 300 lbs of goats standing on the bars of the gate while you're trying to fight your way in with a bucket of pellets.


----------



## sassykat6181

Upper


----------



## Chadwick

There is down pressure on the top pulling out. The bottom has down pressure but gets pushed in, if I had a choice I would go strong on top.


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick

This gate is easy to imagine on. Put your finger on the right end of the gate and pretend to push down, look over at the hinges and you can imagine that top hinge being pulled out by the weight, and the bottom pushing in with less force than the pulling force above


----------



## NubianFan

That's a muddy wet road... what oh we were talking about gates, sorry got distracted...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nice explanation Chad...


----------



## goathiker

Hey, that looks like my driveway right now...

Thanks Chad. Just wanted to double check.


----------



## Chadwick

Yep, that's a gate I built for camp and I got it finished the day the melt off started.....it was a muddy mess!

The gate hangs on those rocks not the ground, the only thing holding the swinging section together are wood pegs in mortise and tenon.


----------



## Chadwick

I'm just glad there is something I can help with! I ask you all so many goat questions!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lol...I ask goat questions still! All the time!!


----------



## Chadwick

Good morning east time zoners!


----------



## kenzie

Chadwick said:


> Good morning east time zoners!


Good Morning!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Hello all just checking before I fly off on my broom to work and school....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Good morning all! Busy day today............

Leslie, watch out for splinters


----------



## Chadwick

If you get splinters it is time to re handle your broom!


----------



## NubianFan

No splinters here.... Hey where is everyone? Y'all act like you got lives or something on a friday night. :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

I know right! How dare you all do stuff?!?! Hehe


----------



## NubianFan

I went to dinner, had a seafood platter and then went and spent an hour at the lake and I am still here now, just gotta plan your evenings like you are in your 60's and you get in early enough to chat LOL


----------



## Chadwick

I got the last layer of floor for my barn today.

I was gonna do sand on the suggestion of TGS people but found a nice pea gravel that will drain well and not pack down.

Plus I got it for 20 a ton so....


----------



## NubianFan

I kinda think pea gravel will be better... but what do I know


----------



## Chadwick

I thought so too, and it is nice natural colors of brown green white pinks

I gotta start fence soon, I saw an Amish fence being started and the wood posts were cut pointy like they were gonna drive them. Do you think I should drive them instead of dig?


----------



## kenzie

Hello yall! Do yall mind if i join this chat thread?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Is it a lake on your property or a park?


----------



## NubianFan

ooohhhh I don't know, you couldn't drive a wooden post in Arkansas soil so I just don't know. Maybe that fine Pennsylvania loam is soft enough. It is funny I am kind of an Amish groupie (don't laugh I know it is weird) so we go and visit an Amish village in Kentucky about once a year. There is a man there named Andy and he makes tack. He is a little more worldly than most Amish people, he has traveled a lot from one state to another from one Amish village to another and he has written a book which he sells at his tack store and also people sell it in their stores as well for him. Anyway, I asked him "what is the dirt like in Indiana", I said, "I know that is a weird question but being a farmers daughter that is what I wonder about" he laughed and said he understood my curiosity with dirt and told me what is was like LOL which I don't remember now but at the time I was happy with the explanation.


----------



## Chadwick

Not at all in fact we insist!


----------



## kenzie

Haha ok well i am Mackenzie and i have 4 Boer wethers, 1 fainting doe, and 1 half nubian doe


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

No Kenzie jump right in!

Chad neither actually it is huge lake. It is a man made lake built for flood control with the bonus of a hydroelectric producing dam. The corps of engineers controls most of it but the city owns the area we were visiting. It is a great swimming lake very clean. Called Greers Ferry lake, you can easily find it on an Arkansas map it is a big lake.


----------



## Chadwick

I have no English friends anymore except on TGS all my friends are Amish they are just easier to get along with for me. One told me recently that I think like them, it was such a compliment! Now my best buddy Jacob is working with me here at the camp! I want to get him to teach me the language.


----------



## Chadwick

Who is the silly one in your avatar, I like that photo!


----------



## kenzie

Chadwick said:


> Who is the silly one in your avatar, I like that photo!


Me? Well if you are asking me then thats Whitten one of my boers, i used to show him 2 years ago as a project goat for 4-H

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

How did you get Into goats? Kenzie


----------



## Chadwick

Thats a cool color for a boer, I haven't seen many like that.


----------



## kenzie

I started showing Boer wethers in 4-H 5 years ago. I am not doing it this year but i am hoping to participate in some open shows! I have really had pygmies all my life though!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Cool! Do you have a favorite breed?


----------



## kenzie

Oh yes definately! I am a Boer girl!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I think you are lucky to have such a good relationship with them. I don't live close enough to any to be that close. Andy did ask me to write him but I felt kind of funny about it because of course he is married. I don't think he meant anything improper at all but I also didn't want any kind of assumption being made by anyone. He was one of the few of the men that will talk to us, we usually only do business with the ladies and the men go in the barn until we leave. LOL


----------



## NubianFan

He is a fine craftsman and makes the finest leather tack of anyone I have ever seen, it is plain obviously but so well made and well thought out design because they work with horses so much they know what works and what doesn't. I bought several pieces from him and wish I could go back and get some more.


----------



## Chadwick

It seems like the ladies like the boers! I can't feel too manly around here when I am a guy who likes angoras!!! The girls like bigger tougher goats than me!!!


----------



## Chadwick

There is a place called Niels harness here it's an Amish tack shop, they do such nice work, you figure they drive with them everyday, it's like a good mechanic for us....


----------



## kenzie

Chadwick said:


> It seems like the ladies like the boers! I can't feel too manly around here when I am a guy who likes angoras!!! The girls like bigger tougher goats than me!!!


How many goats do u have? Chad,right?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

I am learning to make bagpipes and bellows for them, I need good airtight leather. So I went to Niels one day and was looking at all their leather. I was sucking on them to see if they held air and a young guy can to help and caught me "kissing" the leather! He had a look that cannot be described! Then I tried to explain bagpipes and such and what I needed and he just looked at me......you know I was the weirdest customer in a while!!


----------



## Chadwick

Yes chad, I met a goat and fell in love with them almost 30 yrs ago, I am just now getting my first two this summer, they have kidded and I get to see them on the 15th Tuesday! So I am a newbie, that has wanted goats for way too long!


----------



## NubianFan

Well where we go most of them have their business in their house, so say they are selling jams and jellies, the women come out to greet us and the men go in the barn. We might be looking at hickory bent wood furniture and the man who makes it goes to plow his field and sends he little brother and mother to show us the chairs. I think it is considered improper to be around women who aren't your wife or at least Englishters who aren't your wife. Because the men literally go hide when we drive up.


----------



## Chadwick

But I grew up with horses and chickens and pigs even found a calf half dead in the desert and brought him home so..... I love animals of all types, but goats just are too ornery to not love them! Anything smart enough to get that personality is cool in my book


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, the men do that here too, but if you get to know them that stops. We do all our shopping in house basement stores! My two best buddies are furniture builders, all their brothers work wood too. Niels is the first two floors do a giant house so...

We have the third largest settlement of old order here in my town, they are a very strict sect too. Many other Amish can do things they can't. I like that they are holding to their traditions, not too many can anymore, it is impressive that they do. The kids won't talk to you here, even if they are old enough to know English. They just shy off. But they get used to you if you present yourself well and show up enough.


----------



## Chadwick

My friend Jacob has a 2.5 yr old boy that I met when he was 1 and I go over there at least twice a week so as far as the boy knows I have always been around. He likes me he smiles all big and shows me stuff that he found or likes! He just got his pants recently( babies were a gown) and he is sooo proud of his big boy clothes! He struts around. He doesn't know it yet but he is getting his first hat soon, I can't wait he is gonna look so cute in his hat!


----------



## Chadwick

Next time ask if anyone makes doughnuts, you never had a doughnut till you had an Amish doughnut, they are the size of your head! Usually made and sold on Saturdays. So good, oh


----------



## kenzie

NubianFan said:


> Well where we go most of them have their business in their house, so say they are selling jams and jellies, the women come out to greet us and the men go in the barn. We might be looking at hickory bent wood furniture and the man who makes it goes to plow his field and sends he little brother and mother to show us the chairs. I think it is considered improper to be around women who aren't your wife or at least Englishters who aren't your wife. Because the men literally go hide when we drive up.


Sorry, but whats your name? I am terrible with names!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

omg I KNOW we get the ones that they fill with bavarian cream and fruit jams OMG so GOOD...... Man you are making me want to go on a road trip to Kentucky


----------



## Chadwick

Haha, the family that we are close to makes them and I was up to seven doughnuts a weekend till I had to stop......pants too tight!


----------



## Chadwick

I would consider joining if I was single, but my wife and son are all used to English life....I grew up with no running water and electricity so...

They have water though from a gas pump well

Goodnight Kenzie and Leslie


----------



## kenzie

Goodnight! I am going to bed too!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Ok I gotta go, my daughter wants to watch a movie, actually it is half a movie we watched half last night and had to quit because it was getting too late. So she wants to watch the rest tonight


----------



## NubianFan

Night y'all


----------



## NyGoatMom

Night everyone! Kenzie too 

I am so excited but tired....I ordered the last of things I wanted to make soaps!!!


----------



## goathiker

:chin: My only problem with being Amish is that I'm used to doing all the things the men do. I do the farming, repairs, and building here. The lack of progressive things, no problem. I cooked dinner over a firepit while I was fighting with a blackberry bush tonight. :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

The ladies do a lot that you would be surprised about. Refinish hardwood floors in their house surprised me! They work in the carpentry shop if help is needed. 

I do understand what you mean though! It would be rough.


----------



## nchen7

I don't think I could be Amish. there are some things I'm way too used to, you know....growing up as a city girl and all. running water and electricity is one. I do like cooking over a fire though....


----------



## Chadwick

They have water, the biggest thing is the getting used to oil lamps and getting ice for the ice chests, they have just about all the things we do just run them on older technology.


----------



## nchen7

true, I guess it wouldn't be so bad. except I like the internet......lol. and, the whole being able to talk to whoever you want business.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, internet, and here they have a phone on most roads, so you gotta walk a half mile to call someone.

Funny it took me a while to not think about calling someone if I wanted to talk to them! No, gotta drive over there!


----------



## Chadwick

Ni I think you have less running water than most! Haha

You get tough points!


----------



## goatygirl

How am I supposed to go on tgs if I have no internet.?


----------



## nchen7

thanks Chad.


----------



## Chadwick

I don't know I guess you would have to drive back and forth to our houses and talk to us separately!!!!


----------



## kenzie

Well, i had to ride in a big city a minute ago and let me tell u, i do not like traffic!! I like country small roads!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

I know right! I am from the south, my first time in Pittsburgh I drove in a tunnel on a big bridge and on a double decker bridge for the first time! I felt like the country mouse visits the city mouse!


----------



## kenzie

Haha! Well we were in Charolette NC and even though its not that big of a city it feels like New York to me haha!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

City folk don't know what they are missing!


----------



## fishin816

I really dont feel comfortable around city people… (city people without animals that is!)!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

fishin816 said:


> I really dont feel comfortable around city people&#8230; (city people without animals that is!)!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Thats how i feel too

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Oh just wait till you work for city people with corporate ideals!


----------



## kenzie

Oh no! I dont want to even think about it!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Trust me neither do I I just ignore them and pretend I don't most of the time!


----------



## kenzie

Chadwick said:


> Trust me neither do I I just ignore them and pretend I don't most of the time!


Haha at school me and my friend who shows goats too, were talkin bout the upcomin show and then everyone heard us and was like what are yall talkin bout, how do u show them, and whats that. It took us 20 min to explain it haha

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

kenzie said:


> Haha at school me and my friend who shows goats too, were talkin bout the upcomin show and then everyone heard us and was like what are yall talkin bout, how do u show them, and whats that. It took us 20 min to explain it haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I wosh I had a goat buddy at school&#8230; all I have is video game, sports and stupid youtube video "buddies"

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Hahaha, who are you showing them to?!?! Hahaha


----------



## fishin816

Chadwick said:


> Hahaha, who are you showing them to?!?! Hahaha


Probably an ABGA judge&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

That was a joke, like what the other school kids are saying!


----------



## fishin816

Chadwick said:


> That was a joke, like what the other school kids are saying!


I know it was Chad&#8230; I just wanted to see what you would say back&#8230; :lol:

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Haha, now you know


----------



## kenzie

Haha , yea the kids at school still arent "farm" educated!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

kenzie said:


> Haha , yea the kids at school still arent "farm" educated!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Not in the least

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

There is only one place to get that education and it looks like too much work for most people your age


----------



## kenzie

Yes i agree


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Actually that's not fair.....all ages would be more accurate


----------



## Emzi00

Chadwick said:


> There is only one place to get that education and it looks like too much work for most people your age


Luckily, I like work.


----------



## Chadwick

Hard work will keep a person honest


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> Luckily, I like work.


I do too&#8230; should have seen me burning the brush piles this summer (or should I say mountain of trees and dirt)&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

My bucks live such a care free life. They just lay around all day, then they take a nap… then they eat some grass and hay… then they go try to impress the does… and sleep again… and eat some grass again… they really have bothing to worry about. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Tearing down barns is fun..  We cut down some of our big pines a couple years ago, sent them to the mill, I'll probably be using those boards for the buck, still figuring out how I'm going to set it up. That'll have to be done in a couple months.


----------



## fishin816

Is Bear gonna be by himself or in with Billie and Oliver? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

He'll be in with them until I get the buck pen built, then he'll go in there.. and he'll be alone until I get another buck, which will hopefully be the SOS grandson I want to get from Lacie.


----------



## fishin816

Emzi00 said:


> He'll be in with them until I get the buck pen built, then he'll go in there.. and he'll be alone until I get another buck, which will hopefully be the SOS grandson I want to get from Lacie.


Wont he get all lonely?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## margaret

Clipping goats is fun. I got one kid done and another kid and my yearling are half done.
I would post pictures of them but can't find camera.


----------



## Emzi00

fishin816 said:


> Wont he get all lonely?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


He'll be able to see and talk to them. BUT, Oliver just got out, so I should probably put him in there, it'll be 7ft chain link. :chin: Good excuse to get another couple does...


----------



## goatlady1314

My billy wont eat when hes alone so I put Howard (my weather) in his pen now hes getting along fine 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## nchen7

hey! I'm a city girl!!! I grew up in the city and I lived in Toronto for many many years! I LOVE the city, esp NYC. I do love the country though, but sometimes....too quiet for me. if I had my way, I'd live somewhere close enough to a city so I can get what I need from the city, and be on a farm as well. one day.....one day.....


----------



## Chadwick

What's up Ni?!


----------



## Chadwick

Ni you want the goldilocks property!


----------



## Chadwick

That being said if you could live anywhere where would it be? I'd like to hear where we all would like to be if you won the lottery or something.


----------



## goathiker

Another baby today. Guess who's a daddy.


----------



## Chadwick

Mini dex!!!!! Love it!


----------



## ksalvagno

She is just too cute!


----------



## NubianFan

I am trying to post a pic of the part of the lake we were at last night for you Chad hopefully it will work, this is just a little finger inlet, it is a big lake.


----------



## Chadwick

Very nice! What a nice sunset.


----------



## Chadwick

Is dex proud? The white LaManchas are soooo cute!


----------



## kenzie

I love the baby!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Welp I am off to cook something got some ground pork today so we'll see what I can think up to do with it. Orrrrr I got some tofu, could make stir fry veggies and tofu.... hmmmm choices, choices


----------



## Chadwick

Render the pork and fry the tofu in the pan juices, tofu has been acting all uppity lately and could use a reality check!


----------



## NubianFan

LOL I went with the pork. I am making pork stroganoff instead of beef stroganoff, I thought about making pork chili but backed out. I love chili with pork better than beef but I am not sure I had all the stuff to make it from scratch and the seasoning blend I had I have never tried. I for sure want something good tonight I don't want any surprises so I went with tried and true.


----------



## Chadwick

Good plan


----------



## NubianFan

I havent eaten since breakfast, I am ravenous.... so I also went with quick...


----------



## Chadwick

Quick chili is never great


----------



## NubianFan

I can make a fairly quick chili that is really good. But it is only fairly quick. I use canned tomatoes and canned beans but the rest of it is from scratch.


----------



## Chadwick

Cool


----------



## Emzi00

Chadwick said:


> That being said if you could live anywhere where would it be? I'd like to hear where we all would like to be if you won the lottery or something.


Out west, in the boonies, but not so far that I'm not within driving distance of goat shows.


----------



## NubianFan

This is kinda grody...
http://littlerock.craigslist.org/grq/4379947844.html


----------



## NubianFan

Oh if I could live anywhere? A three hundred acre farm/ranch in northwest arkansas close to Eureka Springs Maybe the rogers or berryville area. With a creek or branch running through it at least one pond, a barn, a storm shelter of some kind and my house smack dab in the middle of it. At least a 3/2 bd/bt house with nice bathrooms and an actual laundry room. exterior fencing all the way around the entire property with an automatic gate with a key code to drive in and out. Then cross fencing inside for my various critters. Maybe if you want to get really luxurious even a "mother in law" house on the property.


----------



## Chadwick

But think of how many leaves and mucked out barns you could get in there!


----------



## Emzi00

It's storming here, we have April Floods, not April Showers... :blue:


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> But think of how many leaves and mucked out barns you could get in there!


it says it is for dead animal carcasses which I guess is better than dumping them for coyote bait


----------



## Chadwick

April floods bring may muds!


----------



## NubianFan

hee hee hee


----------



## NubianFan

But if I had the money to have that house I would also have a condo on the beach somewhere


----------



## NubianFan

And I have never been there, but I really think I would be happy in Oregon or Washington state either one, I have heard good things and I love the pictures of the scenery I have seen from there. I also think I could be happy in South Carolina near the coast but not right on the coast because I have a friend that lives there and I liked her area.


----------



## Chadwick

If I had a ton I think I would buy this camp and farm up half of it!


----------



## Chadwick

Steph will be riding three white bucklings when she comes, oh she'll be riding...


----------



## Emzi00

If I could have a 500 acre farm in California or Nevada, I'd think that'd do. Small house, a couple barns, sheds and coops of various assortments. Half pasture that could be used for horses, sheep, or cows, half that would be forest for goats and hunting/trapping. With a stream running through for a natural water source and fishing.


----------



## Chadwick

What's going on in NY?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hey guys! Long day again...but we got a lot done! We mucked out the goats, raked up a lot of the yard, and started moving the winter compost pile...ugh....so beat but so happy to have it done!

Got the NuStock in today for Daisy's legs althought the ultrashield ex seemed to help a lot...Thanks Lacie!!

Oh, and I would like at least 50 acres....with a lot of what Leslie said but I also want rolling fields, and continuously blooming lilacs


----------



## Emzi00

I'll take the lilacs too  However, I don't need any rolling anything after having had the experience of driving through Tennessee/Kentucky area.... that was horrendous...


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahaha....let me tell you...NY is notorious for their potholes...no smooth rides here.


----------



## sassykat6181

I made a batch of lilac goats milk lotion last night for todays farmers market. It smells just like the tree outside my kitchen window that'll bloom soon


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nice  Did you sell much?


----------



## sassykat6181

Yes. I always sell more lotion than soap. And lots of repeat customers 
The winter market is every 2nd and 4th Saturday. But the summer market will be starting soon so I'll be selling every Wednesday and Saturday

If you check out my website, you can see all the scents I offer


----------



## fishin816

Hey Chad, did the goats you have reserved have kids? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Yep get to see them Tuesday!


----------



## fishin816

Chadwick said:


> Yep get to see them Tuesday!


Yaaaaaaaaaayyyyyy!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Where I described in Northwest Arkansas is smack dab in the ozarks mountains, it would be a lot more than rolling. It would be mountainous.


----------



## Chadwick

Tuesday can't come fast enough! And any ideas to make a tiny goat instantly wean would be appreciated!!! Haha


----------



## Chadwick

I love rocky steep land, I might be part irish part goatman!


----------



## nchen7

Chadwick said:


> That being said if you could live anywhere where would it be? I'd like to hear where we all would like to be if you won the lottery or something.


hmm.....I think large acreage somewhere in France if I didn't have to actually learn real French (Canadian grade 10 French is not really real French). I've never been, but everything i know about it is amazing to me. it's pretty much where Alpine goats originated, food is amazing (wine, cheese, meats....wine.....lol), everyone eats with the seasons, French people don't really care about what anyone else thinks about them and they just do their own thing. I want somewhere flattish (no mountains for me....I was never a goat in my past life), but with forest and flat land....maybe some rolling hills. You're always close to something cultural, AND it's close to all the other countries so you can just hop on over to Belgium or Italy..... I would also have a truffle pig call Truffles, and we'd go truffle hunting together in the forest.....


----------



## Chadwick

France would be exotic, and fits with the whole random places to live thing!


----------



## nchen7

and sorry I ran off earlier.....had to go to a dinner. but now I'm getting super sleepy so I may go to bed soon.....


----------



## nchen7

Chadwick said:


> France would be exotic, and fits with the whole random places to live thing!


I've NEVER heard France described as exotic!!! LOL. I just love the food. eat with the seasons, whatever is fresh, waste not want not, wine cheese and bread at every meal. what's not to love?

my bf has promised me the next big trip we're doing will be France. I can't guarantee that i'll come back......


----------



## goathiker

I would build my house right about here...


----------



## nchen7

so any names for the new baby, Jill?


----------



## Chadwick

Nice view!


----------



## nchen7

i'm heading to bed now. nite nite everyone!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Me too...teenagers can be exhausting to a parent :lol:


----------



## CritterCarnival

Chadwick said:


> Tuesday can't come fast enough! And any ideas to make a tiny goat instantly wean would be appreciated!!! Haha


Well, you could always take them home as bottle babies!! Not weaned, but at least you would have them to love on. :lol:


----------



## Mamaboyd

Chadwick said:


> That being said if you could live anywhere where would it be? I'd like to hear where we all would like to be if you won the lottery or something.


I would continue to live where we do now. Maybe buy some more acres, we have 72 acres, used to have 200, but my hubby's great uncle sold some to the Forestry in the 1950's to grow trees since the land was to hard to farm on. I would build a log cabin out back on one of our hills, as a retreat for my hubby and I, and when our kids get older, one of them can live in the main house ( which is about 150 yrs old) . I was a city girl but lucked out on meeting a guy who had inherited a nice farm  We are just far enough from a city and some small towns that we can scoot there for things we need but far enough away that it is peaceful and a great place to raise kids( human, lol) I would get lots more goats, add some more other farm critters and maybe open up an animal rescue ....alright, I can dream, right?


----------



## goathiker

nchen7 said:


> so any names for the new baby, Jill?


:shock::chin::lol:


----------



## kenzie

Good Morning all!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Um, morning or middle of the night? :hammer:


----------



## nchen7

what about Bo Peep? to honour the peepiness of Dex, but still kind of girly?


----------



## sassykat6181

Well it's 8am here 
Bo peep is cute!


----------



## Chadwick

nchen7 said:


> what about Bo Peep? to honour the peepiness of Dex, but still kind of girly?


I like it Ni Bo peep Is great!


----------



## Chadwick

Bo peep- not so native Indian though!!


----------



## sassykat6181

Little Bo peep has lost her sheep and doesn't know where to find them.....maybe she'll stalk them like Dex!!!!


----------



## goathiker

Pretty sure that's she's going to be Hialeah Rozene. Loosely translated that is beautiful field of rose blossoms


----------



## Chadwick

Nice, was dex short for dexter? When did the Indian name thing start, is that something you do for all?


----------



## goathiker

I didn't name Dexter.

Last year my DH and I went to the Herd Jewels buck show to check it out and drop my Alpine buck off with the gal that was leasing him. DH spied the raffle table and bought ONE ticket for Dex's cup. He won that little skinny $1200 2 week old buck...for a dollar. 
I could NEVER have afforded to buy him...He's worth a bit more now...


----------



## Chadwick

Ahh, that's so cool! It was meant to be! $1200 buck wow!!


----------



## sassykat6181

Awesome!


----------



## goathiker

It's so funny to watch the boys out there now. The pack boys are just goats, the Alpine is severely disappointing really, and then Dex is so regal and so balanced, he makes eating brush an art. I can't wait to show him when he turns 2.


----------



## Chadwick

How tall is dex?


----------



## goathiker

I'd guess right around 30 inches right now. He's just a baby though, barely a year old. He's got a lot of growing to do.


----------



## Chadwick

Nice will he get about 40 or what do you think he will get to?


----------



## goathiker

38 would be easy I'd think. Possibly 40, that's huge though. My 13 year old Saanen is about that. 
Alright, my shift is over in 5 minutes. I'm going to nap until the sun comes up  
Someone decided to dump a Chow mix out here. The Neighborhood is taking turns trying to get rid of the sucker. It's really sad that people think they can go live a awesome life in the wild killing all our chickens and rabbits...


----------



## ksalvagno

I hate when people do that. Very unfair to people and to that dog. Should have dropped him off at the pound.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, we would of done that ourselves but, he bit the guy that tried to catch him. He's not a good dog. 
A few years ago someone dumped a litter of Jack Russells up on one of the logging roads. These little guys would line the road to beg for food whenever a truck went by going up to the lake. But boy, try to catch those suckers. DH and I got 3 of them. I had 23 bites up both arms that we could count when we were done. People are idiots.


----------



## nchen7

terrible. absolutely terrible. I really dislike people sometimes....


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah people can really stink sometimes!


----------



## nchen7

so we were driving around yesterday, and drove past this field where there are usually goats. I told the bf to slow down b/c I like looking at them (one is saanen mix and he's got curly hair on his head...makes me laugh every time I see him!). anyway, I noticed one goat, and he's the baby daddy to our unborn kids! not sure how he got to be there, I guess the lady didn't want to use him for breeding anymore and sold him? he's such a sweet goat! I think he would have been a great pack goat - very easy going, nothing really phases him, happy to go where you are. too bad there's no where to pack with him and he's about 1/3 of the size of what a pack goat should be.....


----------



## Chadwick

At least you can track him down if he gets behind on kid support!

I got a bunch of goodies in from Jeffers and had no way to test the hoof shears, so I cut my thumbnail, it is thick, but healthy thick not yellow weird nail thick. Wow, they barely slowed down! Nice, my son and I played with the drenching gun and balling guns and I goat taped him and put him on the scale! Goat weight tapes don't work on little boys! It was fun!


----------



## nchen7

so....you're not sleeping tonight are you? I bet you're excited! those angora babies are SOOOOO cute! they're like live teddy bears.


----------



## Chadwick

I know I know! It's a little more than a 3hr drive one way so we will take off mid morning and get back at dinner timeish. I just wish I was a slight of Hand expert!!!


----------



## NubianFan

:shocked: you're not!!!


----------



## Chadwick

Haha, not for lack of trying tomorrow!!!


----------



## Chadwick

I don't suppose you all would like to see some pictures of my adventure tomorrow? Haha pictures here are like water in a desert, everyone wants some!


----------



## nchen7

OF COURSE PICTURES!!!! and pictures of ones you pick out. sooo excited for you!!


----------



## Chadwick

Don't get to pick yet, she reserves the right to first pick after she sees the fiber come in around 2months old.....blah! So this is just a field trip, and a cuddle viewing!! But there will be pictures!


----------



## Chadwick

Did you guys see that one on here that was for sale last night? God he was cute, you don't get to see angora babies as often as the dairy breeds, but they are soooooooooooo cute it's ridiculous


----------



## nchen7

yep...real life plus toys. sooo cute!

ETA: plush, but plus! lol


----------



## Chadwick

The bad part is I have been not so patient and have not seen them, I can't imagine it will be easier after I get to see them!


----------



## Chadwick

What's this about? More snow really?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yep...heard that was going to happen...we'll see how much we get!


----------



## nchen7

oh yes, I saw that in all of my friend's fb pages. it is still spring...I remember it can happen. doesn't look like it'll stay.

that barn is SOOO cute! your goaties will be so happy in there!


----------



## kccjer

Why should you be exempt from the snow? We are suppose to get like 5 inches on thursday. Can't wait. :roll: So... you are picking up the poor little Angoras today? Or just looking...


----------



## Chadwick

Just looking


----------



## Chadwick

I'm from Florida I'm not used to this!


----------



## NyGoatMom

5 inches????????? Yuck, ......no, no, no!!! *stomps feet*.......

Have fun looking for your goaties Chad!


----------



## Mamaboyd

Chadwick said:


> What's this about? More snow really?
> View attachment 64369


We have more than you do Chadwick...we may be getting 10-15 cms today. ugh, our we actually had most of our snow gone this weekend lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

Anyone want to see my PATHETIC 
picture of the blood moon last night?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## nchen7

yes please! I didn't even see it. was too busy sleeping instead


----------



## goatlady1314

No 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Get ready for patheticness!!!








Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

I'm sorry, 10-14 cm is what about 5inches! No babies yet?!


----------



## kccjer

That is an awesome picture! I didn't get up to see it. LOL


----------



## Chadwick

We need people like you for all us lazy bones sleeping at night!


----------



## Mamaboyd

Chadwick said:


> I'm sorry, 10-14 cm is what about 5inches! No babies yet?!


no babies yet, but the girls are being extra loud this morning. They could pop at any moment. Every time I go in to check on them, they shut up hehe


----------



## Chadwick

Love the face goatlady1314!


----------



## goatlady1314

Chadwick said:


> Love the face goatlady1314!


Lol thanks 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

Its part of a dare so why not!?!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Chadwick

Did you see mine, someone asked me to take it down cause they were scared!


----------



## goatlady1314

No I didnt, you should post it so I can 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## goatlady1314

LOL. Yup thats kinda scary haha

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Chadwick

Hahaha!


----------



## sassykat6181

Catching up. I had the worst migraine last night, head pounding, thought I was going to throw up. Yuck! Went to bed at 9pm and slept until 630 when the kids came in. 

Nice picture of the eclipse, I wasn't getting up, but it was raining and cloudy here anyway


----------



## sassykat6181

waiting to see Chads pictures and hear how it went today


----------



## Emzi00

Chadwick said:


> We need people like you for all us lazy bones sleeping at night!


You weren't here for the Night Owl Club :laugh:


----------



## nchen7

I know! can't wait to see all those plush goats!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hi guys....looking for Chads pics as well....


----------



## Chadwick

Ok we are home and I caught up on the drama! So we saw many kids all so adorable and some lambs ehh! Goat kids are so hard to get good pictures of! I saw a sheep that had what might be former abscesses so I will ask some questions after pictures. But I can only get one picture on a post so sorry if I take over for a few!


----------



## NyGoatMom

*tap,tap*


----------



## Chadwick

This little red guy we all fell in love with he was standing a little hunched but it was cold after 78 yesterday


----------



## Chadwick

Apparently beards are tasty


----------



## nchen7

oh my! how soft are they?!?! haunched is not quite good though.....


----------



## Chadwick

His sister they are the two that are being bottle supplemented as mom is an older doe


----------



## Chadwick

Mass kid photos


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## nchen7

too much cuteness!


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick




----------



## NyGoatMom

Yes, the red one does stand hunched....hmmmm.....could be cocci.....how old are they?
But man are they cute! I need one now, Thanks Chad!! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Chadwick said:


> View attachment 64433


Super cute!


----------



## Chadwick

Here are some mommas


----------



## NyGoatMom

So did you decide on any? 
Do you have pics of the suspected abscesses?


----------



## Chadwick

The momma behind the brown girl hunched is her momma, evie she is like second in charge around there behind petunia, Evie is a sweety, petunia is a ornery but sweet herd Queen that is not in the same area.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I love the angoras  If I had a lot of property, I'd have them too!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I love the color.....and the white....LOL


----------



## Chadwick

She has one doe from last year that is so stunted that she is the size of these kids so yes to cocci! 

No pictures of abscesses there was a small scabby thing on the mid neck right on spine that had a hole like scab in the middle, same ewe had a bigger scabby thing on top of the shoulder near spine, they were sheared so I could see it well. Round slightly lumped and flaky dry skin small one about the diameter of a sharpie marker, big shoulder no hole about the size of half a soda can diameter. Sheep in same barn but separate area and separate pasture.


----------



## Chadwick

When I first saw angoras I thought color but the white is too much!


----------



## NubianFan

isn't it romantic.... fa la la la la la Isn't it enchanting fala la la la la


----------



## Chadwick

We get first pick after the owner picks and there are seven people picking, so we tried not to pick but the brown one was too lovable, she was all over my son and he is in love with her! She said if the red stays dark she is keeping her but if she fades we can get her.....so let's all pray for fading! Oh and we were going to get two goats "mine" and "my sons" we are now looking at one more "my wife's" she fell hard!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol....and it starts, as I said...potato chips.


----------



## goathiker

:rofl: They're already multiplying. Goat math is going to get you too.


----------



## Chadwick

Soft is not even in the realm of how they are, they are like silk. And most of them were sweet and curious, some to fast to catch!

Potato chips for sure! I could have taken them all!


----------



## KMitchell36

Hello every one I am new and I am kind of confused please help I don't know how to create my own post please give me some pointers


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

So what do you guys think, she takes a less is more approach to the goats, she gives covexin 8 and a booster some time after and will send us home with some of her feed so we can mix and not change feed too fast. She bands the boys as soon as they drop, all at once, and does not test for CL,CAE,johnnes, but says she has only had one abscess and had it tested,


----------



## goathiker

Go to the main forum board that shows all the catagories. Click on the name of the topic you want. This will bring up all the discussions in that catagory. at the top left the is a blue button that says new thread. Click on that and put your thread name and questionn or information. 

Welcome to Goat Spot.


----------



## Chadwick

Hello kmitchel if you go to forum at the top bar then click into the area you want to post in there will be a "new thread button" there that I think is blue above a horizontal bar, someone else will probably be better at explaining it!


----------



## Chadwick

Oh and welcome!!!


----------



## Chadwick

Ages of kids from 1month or so to barely a week


----------



## goathiker

The all look healthy Chad. The one that is hunched just needs some cocci meds and soda. They are clean and nice looking. If you trust the gals word, I would go for it.


----------



## KMitchell36

Thanks so much and I though I would let you know that I have 17 boer goats


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Awesome, I raise pack goats.


----------



## KMitchell36

It said I don't have enough permission what does that mean


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Jill, you don't just raise pack goats, you raise _awesome_ goats


----------



## Chadwick

Nice Kmitchell how long have you had them?

I do trust her, my wife has a good gut and I do to but wife has a good feeling about her, they are all well cared for for sure. I just get scared with all the new info, and don't want to get a problem.


----------



## KMitchell36

I have had them for about 4years my parents george and kory Mitchell have had goats all of there lives it kind of runs in are family


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Very cool nice that you all have a family love for them!


----------



## KMitchell36

Yes it is we cool 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer

Oh Chad! Too cute...it would be impossible to choose


----------



## Chadwick

Here is a picture of the possible abscess sites,


----------



## goathiker

That's where a cattle grub would come out. Do you have bot flies there?


----------



## Chadwick

There were a few that stood out personality wise, some soft and lovey some curious and plucky, and I really like the red one he was all love and fiber!


----------



## Chadwick

I don't know? We have more flys than any other bug though


----------



## goathiker

Kmichell there may be a post limit until you start a thread anywhere except for the welcome new members place. It used to be 25 posts.


----------



## Chadwick

My beautiful wife Robyn falling for my trap!


----------



## goathiker

Chadwick said:


> I don't know? We have more flys than any other bug though


Bot flies look like really fuzzy 2 winged bees with big eyes.


----------



## Chadwick

Looks like a yes to bot flies according to the web


----------



## KMitchell36

Thank you I got it that's Avery cute pic


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

So, do you think I am fairly safe getting them or do I need to ask her to test mommas? One problem, she said when the does are eating the kids run around and drink off everyone while they are distracted!! I thought it was funny


----------



## goathiker

Could very well have been a grub then. It's not really a CL location and I would think that more than one would show signs if that was the problem.


----------



## KMitchell36

That is funny


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## KMitchell36

I wanted to ask you guys if you wanted to send me pics of youR goats


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Chad, I still have to test mine for cae,cl and johnes. I have taken a risk with every one I have. I don't recommend it but it happens. Just be aware that you should test when you can and be prepared for a possible positive. I will be doing mine before breeding season...


----------



## goathiker

CAE is mostly a dairy goat disease. Most of it is in the dairy herds. CL is going to be noticeable in a contaminated flock because shearing would spread it everywhere. Johnnes is new enough everyone is freaking about it right now. I'll reserve opinion on it until my vet actually thinks it should be tested for in the small back yard herd. It is a commercial farm disease.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Is it Jill? I guess I'll just get cae and cl then....I am not a "panicky" type....


----------



## Chadwick

Ok good, I have been worried sick! You never know what level of scared to be when you are new to something!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I say it's not worth panicking....just test as soon as you can if you choose to buy without testing. Some people will send the testing in for you if you pay for it....you could ask her for that.


----------



## goathiker

I think that you run into some of this more when you are buying high dollar show animals. I have heard of people going around feeding CAE+ milk to peoples animals at shows and stuff like that. This is why if I show, I take an army with me and someone is sitting with the goats all day and DH and I sleep with them at night.


----------



## COgoatLover25

KMitchell36 said:


> I wanted to ask you guys if you wanted to send me pics of youR goats
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Welcome to TGS !
Here's some of mine , I raise Nubians and Nigerians and I just got my first Boer goat !
































Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NubianFan

Sneaking to Lindsey's house to steal that second goat...


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> Sneaking to Lindsey's house to steal that second goat...


Lol, not a chance Leslie !!! She has 2 little beautiful bucklings on her at the moment too.

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NyGoatMom

NubianFan said:


> Sneaking to Lindsey's house to steal that second goat...


Umm, too late....halfway there already!


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> I think that you run into some of this more when you are buying high dollar show animals. I have heard of people going around feeding CAE+ milk to peoples animals at shows and stuff like that. This is why if I show, I take an army with me and someone is sitting with the goats all day and DH and I sleep with them at night.


That is really sick.............I cannot imagine the selfishness it takes to do that.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Wow, you're FAST Stephanie ! Lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

Nice herd!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Nice herd!


Thanks, I'll be adding more soon 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

goathiker said:


> I think that you run into some of this more when you are buying high dollar show animals. I have heard of people going around feeding CAE+ milk to peoples animals at shows and stuff like that. This is why if I show, I take an army with me and someone is sitting with the goats all day and DH and I sleep with them at night.


I might be ignorant but why would you do that? To weed out competition?


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah but I started out halfway there according to where you are coming from Stephanie!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Don't move guys ! I'll shoot ! Lol, and by that I mean take a picture : ROFL:


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahaha....shoot away!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol, you think I'm kidding


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## ksalvagno

Chad - those goats are way too cute! I think you will be coming home with more than 2. :mrgreen:

As far as showing, you wouldn't believe the lengths some people go to to win. It is truly sad.


----------



## Chadwick

Your goats look heavy listen for the grunts of people lifting things just after dark!


----------



## KMitchell36

Thanks so much please any one else


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

That is crazy....

what is even crazier is it is snowing out.............


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Your goats look heavy listen for the grunts of people lifting things just after dark!


Lol, that picture was taken like a month ago now my Nubian girls are way preggo ! If you want to see something funny you should watch them argue who gets to go through the door first lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NubianFan

eh lift smift... I can lure a goat with some treats any day, and then play a rowsing game of king of the hill with them while they jump in the back cab of my pickup.....


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, we went to three at Mach 6 ! I could literally have picked out seven that were above great! What a great day, but now the wait till weaning is going to hurt more!


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> eh lift smift... I can lure a goat with some treats any day, and then play a rowsing game of king of the hill with them while they jump in the back cab of my pickup.....


Lol, you stay away !

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Chad....it will feel like an eternity


----------



## Chadwick

I could have spent hours in her barn!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Leslie.....You will have to share the goat...I want at least one spotted offspring.


----------



## Chadwick

Sisterhood of the traveling goat!


----------



## COgoatLover25

NyGoatMom said:


> Leslie.....You will have to share the goat...I want at least one spotted offspring.


You guys should not be arguing over MY goats right now lol...oh never mind-continue! Lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Finders keepers!


----------



## Chadwick

I finally have a wallpaper for the computer of a goat that I have met!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

what about a new avatar pic!


----------



## Chadwick

Oh yeah that's a good idea!


----------



## goathiker

Here's some of mine


----------



## Chadwick

She matches my coat, I mean come on that's a sign right?


----------



## KMitchell36

this is Ginny

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Babies do grow on trees huh Jill


----------



## KMitchell36

Thanks so much


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

He must have his daddy blew away in the wind. He's 3 now. Being a grandma is fun.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Love the new avatar Chad


----------



## Chadwick

Me too, I am so happy what a day!


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> Here's some of mine


Jill...you have such awesome goats 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goathiker

Thank You. I get to keep these 2 doelings.


----------



## Chadwick

Jill has the elite force goats! They are the green berets of TGS!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Cool, so how do you train a pack goat exactly 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goathiker

COgoatLover25 said:


> Cool, so how do you train a pack goat exactly
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


You play with them anywhere you can take them. These are bottle babies so they follow naturally.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/video/sea-goats-part-1-24.html

http://www.thegoatspot.net/video/boucey-shep-26.html

http://www.thegoatspot.net/video/shep-can-swim-27.html


----------



## sassykat6181

I love the little white one jumping through


----------



## goathiker

Unfortunately we lost Shep to a congenital heart defect about a week after these videos. He is still missed for his gentle personality.


----------



## NubianFan

y'all will probably think this is gross, but it was delicious to me, I made pancakes smothered in cream cheese and raspberry jam from Denmark


----------



## nchen7

Jill, I want to steal your spitz.....

Chad, looks like you need to start making plans to expand your barn already! smart of you for bringing your lovely wife to see the baby goats. NO ONE can resist those!


----------



## goathiker

Haha, no one can get near my Spitz...Unless they have jerky


----------



## nchen7

I miss my spitz! can't wait to get one in the future.... I remember you had gotten yours from Germany. was it from a breeder?


----------



## NubianFan

Hey we used to have a Spitz too, and he was protective of my mom and me, but more so my mom. Funny to find this many people that have had one, most people I talk to about them don't even know what they are.


----------



## NubianFan

does anyone know what home buying interest rates are running right now, with good credit? I just found a super cheap house!!!


----------



## nchen7

they're amazing. mine was MY dog from the beginning. when my bf came to visit us (we did long distance for many years), he would walk around the city with her, and she would have to sniff all the Asian women walking by just to see if it was me. she was SO attached to me (and I to her). loved that dog. her ashes came with me to Barbados so I could keep her close by..... I tell our current dogs how much of a failure they are compared to her. lol. they just look at me with those blank stares. LOL


----------



## NubianFan

Our Spitz's name was Ivory and he was the smartest dog we have ever had by FAR... He was also very good at knowing my moods and would come comfort me when I was sad. He was really mom's dog, but he liked me second best, everyone else ranked somewhere down below in his own order LOL


----------



## goathiker

She was a present so, I don't know. 

It shouldn't be hard to import dogs to Barbadoes. I wonder what it costs? There should be good working types in Canada too if someone was going to visit you.


----------



## goathiker

NubianFan said:


> does anyone know what home buying interest rates are running right now, with good credit? I just found a super cheap house!!!


4% with 16% down through HUD.


----------



## nchen7

yep. mine was Stella. she was amazing. when I was sick, she would come over every once in a while and see how I was doing. I think if she could, she would bring me food and tissues.


----------



## ksalvagno

NubianFan said:


> does anyone know what home buying interest rates are running right now, with good credit? I just found a super cheap house!!!


Looks like it is around 3%. Hopefully you can go look at the house.


----------



## nchen7

goathiker said:


> She was a present so, I don't know.
> 
> It shouldn't be hard to import dogs to Barbadoes. I wonder what it costs? There should be good working types in Canada too if someone was going to visit you.


oh....awesome present!!!

uhh...importing dogs here is a nightmare. there's no rabies here, so they all have to go through the UK first before being able to come here. then they get here and most get stuck out on the tarmac for a while (in the blazing heat) before people roughly bring the animal in for the vet to look over.....

I had friends recently move back to Canada with their two dogs. they left on Feb 1, their dogs didn't make it until Feb 22, and it cost almost $5,000 to bring dogs INTO Canada......

i will certainly be getting one in the future when we're back in Canada.


----------



## NubianFan

4% Good Gravy!!! that'd make my payment on this house only $159 a month even if I paid the sellers full asking price :shocked: Jeesh, I may have to go look at a house tomorrow....


----------



## Chadwick

We will allow the house purchase as long as you have internet!!!


----------



## NubianFan

LOL Chad, that would actually be substantially less than what I pay now for this home. And low enough I could carry both til I get this sold.... onder: It isn't in my daughter's current school district and it has no land with it, are the two primary issues... it is just steps STEPS from that lake I mentioned earlier. She could go to the lake everyday in the summer. Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Chadwick

How old is your daughter? No land ouch!


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah no land but I have land already... I don't mind having the farm one place and my home another... in fact I may prefer that especially if I go into equine counseling, so I can have my business separate from my residence.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Jill I PMed you 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NubianFan

Oh and she is 12 it is a long story but she doesn't go to school in the school district we live in now, we got her moved due to some things I was unhappy about that happened at her old school. Soooo I am not sure it matters where we live as we have already been added to this other school she has been there since first grade, she only went to kindergarten at the other school. But that is something I do really need to ask someone before I make a decision. 
Chances are it's bathrooms will be horrible and I won't buy it anyway that is usually how it goes when I find a deal...


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, I see that


----------



## Chadwick

You can change bathrooms silly!


----------



## NubianFan

ok we are going to watch some netflix as the weird people say toodles :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> You can change bathrooms silly!


:mrgreen:not in the houses I saw, not without a major remodel and I do mean major....:-D


----------



## Chadwick

Buy with an extra bedroom then you will have enough space for the total spa bath in the extra room!


----------



## goathiker

Put the hot tub on the back deck


----------



## Mamaboyd

I want all those cute baby angoras Chadwick. Have fun waiting


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah I'm already thinking I won't make it, and it's only been 5 hrs


----------



## nchen7

goataholic already and don't even have your own goats yet! lol


----------



## Chadwick

New rule for newbies don't see baby goats until you are buying baby goats!


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's what this forum does to ya Ni!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## nchen7

i think it's too late for you and your family Chad. it's over. i see many goats in your future. esp with 100+ acres to fill....... lol


----------



## Chadwick

I feel like drug dealers should be selling baby goats!

Hey kid look what I got.......and the first one is free!


----------



## nchen7

okay....bed time for me. have fun counting goats tonight Chad! nite nite everyone


----------



## COgoatLover25

Angoras look like they would be fun breed  I'd just be careful about cocci and other things as mention in other posts 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

Goodnight Ni


----------



## Chadwick

Careful to treat for cocci or stay away from the little brown girl that was hunched?


----------



## COgoatLover25

I've just read that goats that have had will never look as good or produce as much as they would have if they never had it as it damages the lining of their stomach there causing for nutrients in their food to not be absorbed as well. However I'm sure if you treated and medicated the animal properly I'm sure you could have a very nice looking goat anyway 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goathiker

She may be smaller but, that's okay for a pet anyway.


----------



## nchen7

having cocci doesn't always mean stunted growth. it's when it goes untreated for a very long time. Chad, you can always ask the lady about what she does for cocci prevention. hopefully she has something (the breeder our goats are from doesn't do cocci prevention, but no one does here.....)


----------



## Chadwick

I asked what all do you do and she said covexin 8, and a booster so I think that is what they get. 
Hopefully she can fight it till end of June and we can take care of it?!


----------



## nchen7

you have to wait to the end of june?!? that's a long wait!!!

I'm not sure what covexin 8 and booster is.... maybe she feeds medicated feed?


----------



## Chadwick

Maybe , covexin 8 is like CD&T but it covers 8 things from what I can gather.


----------



## Chadwick

End of June is going to be brutal, just last night waiting was asking too much!


----------



## nchen7

awww! time will fly! they'll be home in no time. just hope you get the ones you like best! has your wife picked a favourite?


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, a white on rear tag 190, she was all over my wife!


----------



## Chadwick

Ok I guess I should go to work, blah, after yesterday work is gonna be so blah!!!


----------



## nchen7

a white, that's a good sign! how many babies does she have and how many is she keeping?


----------



## nchen7

sorry.....have a great day at work!


----------



## fishin816

GUYS GUYS GUYS!!!!!! Guess what?!?!? Huh huh huh! You have to guess! I am soooooo excited!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

fishin816 said:


> GUYS GUYS GUYS!!!!!! Guess what?!?!? Huh huh huh! You have to guess! I am soooooo excited!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


You stubbed your toe, then the toe swelled up and the toenail popped off, you were forlorn and in slight pain until you saw a tiny baby goat pop out from under your toenail.

Hey you said guess....


----------



## nchen7

you bought another buck?


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> You stubbed your toe, then the toe swelled up and the toenail popped off, you were forlorn and in slight pain until you saw a tiny baby goat pop out from under your toenail.
> 
> Hey you said guess....


Why would I be excited about that? No! Paris at Fall Creek had QUINTS! Three does and two bucks!!!!! so that means I get to get one of her doe kids! Yay!!!!!








I have drooled over Paris since I saw her win her MCH at the Goat Expo&#8230; and now! I will be getting a daughter!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

wow! how many goats are you going to have Cade? seems like your herd multiplies quite quickly...


----------



## NubianFan

Because Cade it would be another baby goat!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow, she's pretty Cade.....

I am just not a small goat person.....now if she were a full sized goat!


----------



## goathiker

I wonder how you would register a toenail goat :question:


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol....hmmm...through the American Podiatry Specialist Goat Association! A.P.S.G.A.


----------



## Chadwick

nchen7 said:


> a white, that's a good sign! how many babies does she have and how many is she keeping?


My wife and I are both gonna get white ones, her fav is ear tag 190, mine was 178, 178 is the one in the pics with one ear up one down.

She had to have 12-18 kids in there all together! She was not letting on to how many she wanted to keep, there were two from an older doe that she wanted and a black one, then she said she has a few does that she needs to replace, so really no telling. But I am first on the wait list so....yay!


----------



## NyGoatMom

The white ones are adorable too....and by the time you get them, they will be either over whatever could be ailing or you will notice how small they are or something. 
So, she didn't let on which she was keeping?


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah there were a few she said she was keeping, the brown one if it doesn't fade out, but they almost always fade, and his sister, and maybe a couple to replace older does, but she waits to see the fiber before she picks. So the end of next month we can go pick, and then the end of June-ish they will be weaned.

I think money walks this year because she lost her beautiful buck and she is probably trying to raise buck funds. He was so nice, his horns were 3 ft wide and he had a lot of knowledge in his eyes, very calm too.

He hit the barn doors with the horns and you could see him think "oh yeah I have these horns" then he turned his head to fit through!


----------



## Chadwick

I like the white best, they look so innocent in white. I am learning that I have a weakness for all white goats, I like saaens (sp) , and I am a huge fan of Jill's buck Dex


----------



## goathiker

My goats aren't white right now. They vary from mud colored to grass stained


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, I like white too....but I am especially fond of spotted....


----------



## Chadwick

Hahahaha! Nice !


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hey Chad....you could do what I did...one brown, one white, one belted, two spotted, one black headed and a multi color...LOL...(Alpine,Saanen,Nubian,Nubian/Lamancha,Nubian,Boer,and Fainter):crazy:


----------



## Chadwick

Steph, nice looking goaties! You are spoiled!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hahaha...I have such a modge podge of goats....they are a motley crew :slapfloor: but I love em all....

Colorado~You look nice...love the top.


----------



## Chadwick

Hey steph, do you remember the buzzard from marry melodies that had the slow deep voice and was dim witted?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sort of, ya....


----------



## Chadwick

That picture of your black headed one looks like him! I think it is just the angle of the picture!


----------



## goathiker

Beaky Buzzard


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahaha...his name is Booker


----------



## goathiker

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=D580DBBFA30BB6B69E85D580DBBFA30BB6B69E85


----------



## goathiker

Might be my age showing...


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol...Booker is dim witted :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

NyGoatMom said:


> Hahaha...I have such a modge podge of goats....they are a motley crew :slapfloor: but I love em all....
> 
> Colorado~You look nice...love the top.


Thanks 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, that's it! The goat is kind of half lidded to that adds to it!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Too funny Chad!

Jill....it's not your _age_ showing...it's your _wisdom_ :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Hey, I knew what it was and I am 34 ergo you are 34 too! See that was easy!


----------



## goathiker

Funny thing is I didn't even know those were in color. We had a black and white TV.


----------



## goathiker

34 I like that...


----------



## NubianFan

A client thought I was 34 yesteday I was so excited!!! And that was AFTER I told her I was old, so I think she originally thought I was even younger. *happy dance*


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yep. I'll take 34..........


----------



## Chadwick

I tell you what after years of trades work, carpentry, concrete pumping, and a whole lot of lifting building materials, I don't feel young!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Right? Hard labor is aging.... 

On a good note.....the two inches of snow we got is melting :hair:


----------



## Chadwick

Ouch you got two inches, we got 3/4 inch! And I was complaining!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Chad we happen to be in a line that also gets lake effects snow....our elevation is roughly 1500 feet and we are on the snowy side of the mountain. Everywhere around us had no snow left....we still had a few piles in the yard...and then we got 1 1/2-2 inches last night on top of the power being out for 10 hours. 
Fortunately, my chicks in the brooder made it through without a heat lamp...it got down to 22 last night.


----------



## Chadwick

I am just below the lake effect belt, only 7 miles south of it, but if I drive north the difference is astounding!


----------



## NubianFan

I'm sleepy


----------



## Chadwick

Ok, how much would it cost to be medically put into a coma till mid June? Leslie is this warranted by a mental Heath professional?


----------



## NubianFan

and hot


----------



## NubianFan

and I just swallowed my gum....


----------



## Chadwick

Hello sleepy I'm chad


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sheesh Leslie...problems today?


----------



## NubianFan

And Jill the how do you register a toenail goat was the funniest thing I have heard all day....


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'm about to go make some eggs for dinner...I have about 40.00 worth of eggs in my fridge...lol...


----------



## NubianFan

NyGoatMom said:


> Sheesh Leslie...problems today?


its an inside joke/movie reference. 
:slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, toenail goat was good from both of you!


----------



## NubianFan

NyGoatMom said:


> I'm about to go make some eggs for dinner...I have about 40.00 worth of eggs in my fridge...lol...


:shocked: $40 worth of eggs!!!! well here is your menu, pick one, either quiche or fritata for main course, deviled eggs for appetizer and either bread pudding or egg custard for desert, with egg nog to drink and spinach and eggs for veggie.....


----------



## Chadwick

What does $40 of eggs look like?


----------



## NubianFan

well even if you were selling them for $4 a dozen that'd be 10 dozen eggs, or 120 eggs that's a lotta eggs.


----------



## Chadwick

No that's a gross of eggs!! Haha


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, that's a lot of quiche!


----------



## NubianFan

mmmmmm quiche
mmmmmm egg custard
mmmmmm bread pudding
mmmmmm french toast
mmmmmm deviled eggs
mmmmmm eggs benedict.......


----------



## NubianFan

Here you go Chad more temptation http://lancaster.craigslist.org/grd/4407755810.html


----------



## nchen7

omg.....I could make SO MUCH FOOD with that many eggs!!! egg tarts, custard, pastry cream (oh yea...I'm going there).....*drool*. I'd even try my hand at soufflés and probably won't feel so bad that I screw up a few tries.....

oh, molten heart chocolate lava cake. omg.....I dont' even know where to start and end!!!

speaking of which, I'm having scrambled eggs for dinner


----------



## Chadwick

Quiche, and Benedict are favorites here......husbands don't let your wife know you can make eggs Benedict!


----------



## NubianFan

Mwa ha ha ha http://lancaster.craigslist.org/grd/4399081692.html


----------



## Chadwick

Sheep are odd, they just don't have the stuff!


----------



## Chadwick

Ok that one was mean!


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> Sheep are odd, they just don't have the stuff!


There are goats on that link tooooooo


----------



## nchen7

sheep ARE odd...and they sound odd.

Chad, I don't think you need to go into a coma until June. you have to be awake to PICK your babies!


----------



## NyGoatMom

3.00 a dozen....11 dozen chicken eggs and 2 dozen duck eggs...LOL....I get a few dozen a day


----------



## nchen7

one of our backyard neighbours have sheep close to their fence line (they're on a hill so we can't see), and call I can hear are sheep MAAAs all day (with a baby maaa-ing too). I dunno why they're MAAA-ing, but I don't like it! it distresses me.... I tried going up there to spy, but couldn't see anything


----------



## NyGoatMom

and I am plain...I made them scrambled with cheese...lol


----------



## nchen7

Stephanie! DUCK EGGS!!!!! I've been trying to source duck eggs here, but people have ducks and don't use or sell their eggs!! I've wanted to make Chinese salted duck eggs for a while, but no luck!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Leslie are you torturing Chad with goat pics?


----------



## NubianFan

cackle cackle cackle http://lancaster.craigslist.org/grd/4366782851.html


----------



## NyGoatMom

nchen7 said:


> Stephanie! DUCK EGGS!!!!! I've been trying to source duck eggs here, but people have ducks and don't use or sell their eggs!! I've wanted to make Chinese salted duck eggs for a while, but no luck!


Awwww, I'd give you some! I sell them for 4.00 a dozen. People around here are skeptical about eating any egg that isn't from a chicken


----------



## NyGoatMom

NubianFan said:


> cackle cackle cackle http://lancaster.craigslist.org/grd/4366782851.html


:hi5:


----------



## nchen7

this is our favourite way to eat eggs....LOL. the bf calls one of these a "hockey puck"
http://www.foodnetwork.ca/recipe/molten-heart-chocolate-cake/10530/

instead of those caramelized bananas, substitute whipped cream. and cayenne pepper in the cake is delicious!


----------



## NubianFan

NyGoatMom said:


> Leslie are you torturing Chad with goat pics?


 :agree:  Yes, darn we really need a nodding head icon...


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, I'd take that little cream fainting goat!


----------



## Chadwick

Now those two were cute!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yummy Ni!


----------



## Chadwick

When I went to the farm there was no one answering the door so I went to the barn cracked the door and said" knock knock" all I got in return was a baby maaaaaaaaa.........maaaaaaaaaa. So cute, and I think translated to " bottle......bottle"


----------



## NubianFan

They are ALL cute even toenail goat. :mrgreen:


----------



## NubianFan

I dunno those carmelized bananas look really great to me..... yummmm


----------



## Chadwick

You know toenail bucks stink worse right?!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I do love my eggs....I get roughly 6-8 duck eggs a day....and I don't know...maybe 3-4 dozen chicken eggs? One goose egg  and 2-4 turkey eggs....


----------



## NubianFan

What about this little man.... he looks so manly already yet still so cuddly... every woman's dream :ROFL:
http://lancaster.craigslist.org/grd/4351640726.html


----------



## nchen7

ugh, I'm so tired of bananas. we've been just giving all of ours to the goats b/c I can't bear to eat anymore!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Chadwick said:


> You know toenail bucks stink worse right?!


:lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

NubianFan said:


> What about this little man.... he looks so manly already yet still so cuddly... every woman's dream :ROFL:
> http://lancaster.craigslist.org/grd/4351640726.html


Naw...he'd have short mans disease....LOL


----------



## nchen7

yes, I LOVE eggs too. we practically eat them everyday. they're just the perfect food. yummm


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> You know toenail bucks stink worse right?!


Duhhhh!!!!! that is why you buy the odor eaters for your sneakers.... Toenail bucks get there tiny stall padded with them like rubber stall mats for horses..... :slapfloor:


----------



## Chadwick

Ahhhhawwwww! He is manly cute!


----------



## Chadwick

NyGoatMom said:


> Naw...he'd have short mans disease....LOL


Haha little goat syndrome .... Nice!


----------



## NubianFan

NyGoatMom said:


> Naw...he'd have short mans disease....LOL


ewwwww way to ruin my dreams Stephanie... Sheesh :lol:


----------



## fishin816

here is my new horse quality orchard grass hay. Now tell me, what other kid would be excited about hay?!? LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahaha....sorry, I always think of that being 6 foot tall


----------



## Chadwick

Ummm, an 11 year old horse!


----------



## canyontrailgoats

nchen7 said:


> ugh, I'm so tired of bananas. we've been just giving all of ours to the goats b/c I can't bear to eat anymore!


Oh gosh, my goats will fight to the death for those things! It's amusing watching them chase each other around the pen with peels flopping out of their mouths lol.
Wanna send a few boxes up here for me??


----------



## NyGoatMom

Cade...that's easy...an 11 year old goat :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

fishin816 said:


> View attachment 64622
> here is my new horse quality orchard grass hay. Now tell me, what other 11 year old would be excited about hay?!? LOL
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


You might be a *******, if you are excited about hay...
but I was like a kid in a candy store when we got our pature cut and baled last year.


----------



## nchen7

so I'm cautiously optimistic that the water will be on, at least for tonight. it's been sputtering on and off all day, but now there's some pressure. *fingers crossed* they fixed the ancient pump at the pumping station and we don't have anymore issues at least for another few months


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yay! Water for Ni! and bananas :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I LOVE fried bananas


----------



## fishin816

NyGoatMom said:


> Cade...that's easy...an 11 year old goat :laugh:


Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Um, I hate to tell you his but a fixed pump always finds the weak pipe with the added pressure.


----------



## NubianFan

NyGoatMom said:


> hahaha....sorry, I always think of that being 6 foot tall


I like tall men but he was an ittle bittle cutele baby goatsie.....


----------



## nchen7

canyontrailgoats said:


> Oh gosh, my goats will fight to the death for those things! It's amusing watching them chase each other around the pen with peels flopping out of their mouths lol.
> Wanna send a few boxes up here for me??


sure! you get all the import permits, and let me know what I need to do as far as export permits go. then we'll throw some bunches on to a boat and hope it gets there before they all ripen (usually at the same time). lol


----------



## Chadwick

You girls realize that short guys like tall ladies a lot right? Sheesh, never give us a chance, what if "the one" just happened to be short, and you overlooked him?


Un intended pun!


----------



## NyGoatMom

LOL.....my son is 6 foot 7 and his fiance is 5' 3"...lol


----------



## NubianFan

Speaking of men I had a flat tire today.... Yeah I know how come I am in such a good mood right? Well anyway I managed to limp to a service station to get it fixed before it went completely flat and there was a guy there. (just hanging out I think, he was far to clean to work there, but hanging out and talking and not looking like a customer) He was about my age and nice looking and he looked familiar but I can't place him, but anyway he kept STARING at me. I mean he wasn't shy about it when I would catch him he would keep eye contact and just continue to stare. I just don't get it I looked Ridiculous today, I had on the worst outfit I think I own.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Guess we are the opposite!


----------



## NyGoatMom

NubianFan said:


> Speaking of men I had a flat tire today.... Yeah I know how come I am in such a good mood right? Well anyway I managed to limp to a service station to get it fixed before it went completely flat and there was a guy there. (just hanging out I think, he was far to clean to work there, but hanging out and talking and not looking like a customer) He was about my age and nice looking and he looked familiar but I can't place him, but anyway he kept STARING at me. I mean he wasn't shy about it when I would catch him he would keep eye contact and just continue to stare. I just don't get it I looked Ridiculous today, I had on the worst outfit I think I own.


isn't that the way? :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

That's a guy who likes reality, I am the same way, makeup and nice clothes don't change the girl, you should have talked to him!


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> You girls realize that short guys like tall ladies a lot right? Sheesh, never give us a chance, what if "the one" just happened to be short, and you overlooked him?
> 
> Un intended pun!


I am not even 5'4" so almost every guy is taller than me. :slapfloor:
However I have dated a couple of guys who were 6'4" I usually date around 5'9" 5'10" though..

And it isn't the height that turned me off about little man syndrome it is the attitude. I have a best guy friend who is about 5'6" and I like him he is a good friend but he does tend to get little man syndrome sometimes and I just wanna smack him when he does. LOL


----------



## NyGoatMom

Actually Chad ,my dh is 5'5' because he has ankylosing spondylitis and all his discs in his back are eaten away by arthritis so he has a fused back....he was 6 foot before all that happened to him.He had a hip replacement at 18 years old and just had to replace his replacement a few years back. He still can do a lot though..........


----------



## Chadwick

I like seeing mis matched couples, like skinny girl and huge guy! Or ******* guy with Casey's top 40 chick!


----------



## NyGoatMom

NubianFan said:


> I am not even 5'4" so almost every guy is taller than me. :slapfloor:
> However I have dated a couple of guys who were 6'4" I usually date around 5'9" 5'10" though..
> 
> And it isn't the height that turned me off about little man syndrome it is the attitude. I have a best guy friend who is about 5'6" and I like him he is a good friend but he does tend to get little man syndrome sometimes and I just wanna smack him when he does. LOL


Awww, I bet you're cute Leslie! At least you're not an amazon like me LOL


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> That's a guy who likes reality, I am the same way, makeup and nice clothes don't change the girl, you should have talked to him!


He should have talked to me the big ole chicken!!! I was the damsel in distress it isn't like he couldn't have found a good excuse to say something. The old guy that worked there had no problem talking my ear off...


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, that's a mouthful! Good that he can still get around, that is my fear, not being able to do everything my family needs


----------



## NyGoatMom

The old guys have been around...lol.....they are never shy!


----------



## Chadwick

But your dad was short? You are supposed to want one like dad right?!?!


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, letting a lady that needs help go is a lost opportunity for sure, he must have been dim!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well he has a fused neck and spine so he can't really look up.Hard to explain...but if you like odd couples...we're it


----------



## NubianFan

Me? Yeah my dad is about 5'6" My crush is probably about 5'9" he *might* be 5'10" I always thought he was shorter til he hugged me and his shoulder was at my head level, so I guess he is a little taller than I thought. I have this syndrome where I think I am as tall as everyone. Unless someone just towers over me I live in a land of disbelief where I think I am just as tall as them. LOL


----------



## NyGoatMom

Leslie must have intimidated the poor guy.....he was too scared to talk!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I like tall men too as a rule...


----------



## Chadwick

I had a boss that got fused, he would back up tractors without turning around to look, scared me to death! He couldn't twist his neck


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol...that's my husband...hahaha


----------



## Chadwick

I had a crush that was tall before I met my wife and she acted like I was a wether or something.


----------



## NubianFan

NyGoatMom said:


> Leslie must have intimidated the poor guy.....he was too scared to talk!


Everyone says I intimidate men!!! I don't know why!!! I am just as down to earth as anyone. He wasn't too intimidated to make eye contact and hold it, which is actually pretty rare. But then I guess the wind went out of his sails there or something LOL


----------



## NyGoatMom

he can do almost anything though.....he can rebuild motors,build coops (thank goodness  ) put up walls,flooring etc...


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> View attachment 64622
> here is my new horse quality orchard grass hay. Now tell me, what other kid would be excited about hay?!? LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


This kid

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Chadwick said:


> I had a crush that was tall before I met my wife and she acted like I was a wether or something.


:slapfloor: If she were older she may appreciate that!


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> I had a crush that was tall before I met my wife and she acted like I was a wether or something.


:slapfloor: well she was obviously a dink LOL


----------



## NyGoatMom

Maybe he is just shy with women as far as speaking.....


----------



## NubianFan

NyGoatMom said:


> :slapfloor: If she were older she may appreciate that!


BWA HA HA HA Stephanie!!!!!!! I haven't gotten THAT old yet... :slapfloor:


----------



## NyGoatMom

hehehe....


----------



## NubianFan

NyGoatMom said:


> Maybe he is just shy with women as far as speaking.....


Could be, he was hanging out at a service station talking to old men, he might not have been the most socially talented person... You know sometimes it is just easier to talk to older people, feels safer.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yay! I just made plans to sell a small coop tomorrow! That'll pay for my new roll of fencing for the boys!


----------



## Chadwick

Baad , baaaaad


----------



## goathiker

My DH is 6 foot and my daughter is 4 foot 11 inches. She's 20 in this pic.


----------



## NubianFan

I would like to say I don't care because I am so into my crush, and I am. But I have to admit this guy intrigued me a bit. I swear I know him from somewhere but I can't place where. And my crush has been really absent lately. I have barely spoken to him much less seen him. He needs to step it up quickly....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Jill...nice looking family! Your daughter looks so young!


----------



## Chadwick

Jill nice family! Always vote for bearded guy though!

Leslie, drop hints some guys are oblivious to small hints


----------



## NubianFan

Jill your daughter DOES NOT look 20 in that pic!! I would've guessed about 14. She is so cute though and your husband is handsome. So is your height the same as your daughter's or are you somewhere in the middle?


----------



## NyGoatMom

NubianFan said:


> I would like to say I don't care because I am so into my crush, and I am. But I have to admit this guy intrigued me a bit. I swear I know him from somewhere but I can't place where. And my crush has been really absent lately. I have barely spoken to him much less seen him. He needs to step it up quickly....


Ok, so I have been reading about this "crush" for awhile......??


----------



## Chadwick

Right!


----------



## nchen7

Jill, your daughter is soo tiny!


----------



## goathiker

I'm 5'4". The poor girls got the benefit of my midget GGM who was 3'6" and my DH's midget GM who was a little over 4'. My other daughter is 5'1".


----------



## NyGoatMom

Just got all my lip balm making supplies today...me and my dd are going to make some this week


----------



## NubianFan

NyGoatMom said:


> Ok, so I have been reading about this "crush" for awhile......??


Yeah I know it is a long complicated story. But I am not giving him much longer. Because if something doesn't change soon I am going to just believe that I am just a friend to him and nothing more. If my hands weren't so tied I would do more than drop hints I would flat out ask him, but I really just can't in the situation. And if you need to know more I can pm you but I can't put it on the board and NO he isn't married or in any kind of relationship if anyone is thinking that is why my hands are tied it is a completely different kind of thing. Nothing shady.


----------



## NyGoatMom

How tall is everyone else? I am 6 foot...Leslie is 5 3....Jill is 5 4.....Ni? Chad? Colorado? Sassy? Emma? anyone else??


----------



## NubianFan

Well I am actually 5'3" and three quarters everyone says to just say 5'4" but I am not quite 5'4"


----------



## NyGoatMom

I would have moved on a while ago.............but I always liked a guy who knew what he wanted and didn't make no bones about it


----------



## nchen7

I'm 5'4.5". people usually say I look taller....guess my proportions make me look taller?


----------



## goathiker

I know Sidney is 5'4"


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm like 5'10 and I'm only 14 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NyGoatMom

An hour to milking...............................


----------



## Chadwick

5'6" here standard issue irish guy


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yay! Another amazon!!!!!!!!!! :hi5: Colorado!


----------



## NubianFan

LOL Standard Issue


----------



## NyGoatMom

I always wanted to be shorter...........with small feet and tiny bones....:sigh:


----------



## COgoatLover25

NyGoatMom said:


> Yay! Another amazon!!!!!!!!!! :hi5: Colorado!


Lol :hi5: my brother is like 6'4 and he's 25

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

Yep standard issue, 5'6" wirey, too thick hair,and big potato hands


----------



## NubianFan

I used to want to be taller when I was younger and now I am happy being short.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I mean, the ceilings in my house are only 7 foot...so I can't even stretch my arms all the way ...LOL....and my son? He has to duck through the doorways and around the light fixtures :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

potato hands.....


----------



## nchen7

well, Stephanie, don't feel bad. I have a model friend down here (she's from the US), and during her wedding week, a bunch of her model friends came down. I felt like a midget...... you could find some model friends. you'll feel totally normal around all that tall-ness. lol.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Chadwick said:


> Yep standard issue, 5'6" wirey, too thick hair,and big potato hands


Hahahaha, that reminds me of the Seinfeld show about the woman with "man hands" :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah big fat fingers that touch two keys on a standard keyboard


----------



## goathiker

Chadwick said:


> Yep standard issue, 5'6" wirey, too thick hair,and big potato hands


I got one of those too, My oldest son.


----------



## NubianFan

The ceilings in my house are over 12 feet in most places. Why is it short people live in houses with tall ceilings and tall people live in houses with short ceilings


----------



## NyGoatMom

nchen7 said:


> well, Stephanie, don't feel bad. I have a model friend down here (she's from the US), and during her wedding week, a bunch of her model friends came down. I felt like a midget...... you could find some model friends. you'll feel totally normal around all that tall-ness. lol.


Yeah, sure, not awkward at all around 20 year old twigs! Hahahaha.....maybe back in the day..................................................................................


----------



## nchen7

oh no, they're in their mid to late 30's. I don't have young friends......only child syndrome.....we do best with older people.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Chadwick said:


> Yeah big fat fingers that touch two keys on a standard keyboard


Same as my DH...after his diagnosis he had to quit construction, and he was on permanent disability.But he decided that wasn't for him and went to college for computers. He's been doing that for years now...big hands and all.  He creates images for an international plastics company.


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, I live in high ceiling places too. in my condo (12 ft ceilings), I had a step stool I carried around with me....


----------



## NyGoatMom

NubianFan said:


> The ceilings in my house are over 12 feet in most places. Why is it short people live in houses with tall ceilings and tall people live in houses with short ceilings


hahaha, I don't know...but I hate it !


----------



## Chadwick

NyGoatMom said:


> Same as my DH...after his diagnosis he had to quit construction, and he was on permanent disability.But he decided that wasn't for him and went to college for computers. He's been doing that for years now...big hands and all.  He creates images for an international plastics company.


Cool, good for him!


----------



## NyGoatMom

NubianFan said:


> The ceilings in my house are over 12 feet in most places. Why is it short people live in houses with tall ceilings and tall people live in houses with short ceilings


hahaha, I don't know...but I hate it !

Actually Ni I am going to be 43 soon....


----------



## Chadwick

I had a buddy at 15 yrs old that was 7'1" and I was 5'3" we were odd


----------



## NubianFan

Stephanie we are almost the same age


----------



## NyGoatMom

Chad....that's funny 

Yeah Leslie? How old are you?


----------



## NubianFan

My nephew is 6'6" and I have one light fixture that if it burns out while he isn't here it just doesn't get replaced til he comes to see me again. He has to stand on a stepstool to reach it and even then he barely can.... stupid design to put a light fixture there....


----------



## NubianFan

I'll be 42 this summer


----------



## goathiker

I'm 47


----------



## nchen7

so, my model friend's models are close in age to you! 

oh, but talk about complex. where I'm from in china, I'm considered "big". I've been told I was big all my life (really not sure what exactly that meant....). I remember in my early 20's when I went there, was buying office pants at this one store, the lady commented on how huge my hips are. maybe compare to other willowy Chinese girls, but I've never heard anyone tell me how "wide" I am before.... lol. so all you "big" girls on this forum, don't buy clothes in asia unless you feel your self esteem is too high.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lol...That is terrible! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

I have always been in the middle in the back row in pictures...:sigh: hahaha


----------



## nchen7

maybe next house you guys should aim for 12 ft ceilings! so you tall folks can stretch out while standing.


----------



## NyGoatMom

My son actually rented a house down south...(he lives in Va)....and he had to stand bent over in the shower :lol: I laughed SO hard at him when we found out it used to be a chicken coop! LOL


----------



## nchen7

BWAHAHAHAHA!!!! he rented a chicken coop to live in?!?!?! LOL


----------



## Chadwick

The shower was a coop!?


----------



## NubianFan

That is weird because usually houses in the south have high ceilings to keep them cooler in the summer.


----------



## Chadwick

Mom, send money I'm living on chicken scratch out here!!!!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

LOL...yes! It was a chicken coop! hahahaha.....and he is so tall :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Newly renovated, of course...it had all the amenities....a nice long roost to dry your towels on....


----------



## Chadwick

He would never live that down if he were in my family! Man that's funny!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh, he doesn't! :lol: Plus, what makes it even funnier? 
He was so sick of hearing me talk about chickens when I started my farm!LOL...then he moved into a coop!!!!!! Hahahaha....breathe...need to breathe!


----------



## Emzi00

Because someone asked, I'm 5'4".


----------



## Chadwick

I wonder if he started waking up 30 min. before daylight and screaming!


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> I wonder if he started waking up 30 min. before daylight and screaming!


:slapfloor: :ROFL:

YES!!!! but it wasn't just to crow it was because he bumped his head on the ceiling when he sat up in bed......


----------



## NyGoatMom

:ROFL: :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks for the ammo when he visits!

I always tell him he "flew the coop" just to go to another! :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

I can't stop giggling!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I know! Too funny right?? Lol....that's my boy


----------



## Chadwick

It's funny what young men will subject themselves to in early adulthood, this is why we need women, if not we would all be in chicken coops whacking our heads on stuff!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Omgosh....that was funny!

My DH and DS in the other room think I'm nuts...but when I told them we were talking about Ethan and his "coop"....they laughed


----------



## NubianFan

300 pages!


----------



## Chadwick

Yay!


----------



## nchen7

OMG. Stephanie. I wouldn't let him live that down if I knew him! LOL. do you guys send him chicken decals and decorations?


----------



## NubianFan

This may sound petty, but I am actually kind of upset at almost all my face to face friends right now. I sent out a text this afternoon telling them all about my dad's heart condition and it is pretty serious stuff and only 2 have even commented back about it at all. I know people get busy but I sent it out at one pm right after his test and still barely a word from anyone. Makes ya feel really loved. Thing is, I know if I came on here and told y'all about it I would get nothing but support.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah that stinks, sometimes it's hard to know what to say......sorry, hope he is ok.


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahaha...I should!

Here is a pic of him...he is really a funny guy  ******* but funny  He laughs at everything....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh n o  Sorry Leslie!


----------



## NubianFan

And so y'all aren't left out of the loop, he only made it 18 seconds on his stress test today. it is his aortic valve that is malfunctioning. Dr says that really doesn't explain his fatigue on the treadmill though. His recommendation is valve replacement surgery. Dr says it will make him live longer but he can't guarantee it will make him feel better. Dad denied surgery at this time. Dr says they will re evaluate him in 6 months. Unless he gets worse then to bring him in immediately.


----------



## NyGoatMom

How old is your father?
My father is deceased, my mom lives on my property in an in-law apt. She's 65....


----------



## NubianFan

The easiet two things to say are "I'm sorry to hear that" and "I will pray for him" Even if you don't believe in God you can still say "I'm sorry to hear that" I haven't heard one word from most of my friends. so...


----------



## NubianFan

He will be 83 in June


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well I AM sorry to hear it


----------



## COgoatLover25

That must be so hard for you Leslie :hug: I'll be praying for you guys 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NubianFan

I don't really understand why he only lasted 18 seconds on the treadmill, because he just days ago took a shovel and hand dug and turned a flower bed that was 8x10 at least. He turned it with a shovel til it looked like it had been tilled and he started with lawn with grass on it, there wasn't a flower bed there to begin with. that isn't an easy task.


----------



## nchen7

oh no! I'm sorry Leslie. :hug: can you start him on some valve strengthening foods? maybe get him a bit healthier within that 6 months??


----------



## NyGoatMom

Some days may be better than others....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Good idea Ni.........


----------



## NubianFan

what are valve strengthening foods? He is a super veggie and fruit eater, he barely will eat much meat.


----------



## nchen7

maybe he hates treadmills? b/c I sure as heck do. I don't last very long on those either.....


----------



## NyGoatMom

I know flax seed is good for circulation, but it needs to be ground. I buy the seeds and use my small coffee bean grinder. Add a tbsp to your food every day


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, I was just trying to help, prayers here too.


----------



## NubianFan

NyGoatMom said:


> Some days may be better than others....


He wants to build me a goat pasture. this consists of taking down existing no climb horse wire around an old garden patch he used and then setting posts and refencing an entire pasture. He WANTS to do this. I keep arguing with him that I will get the neighbor boy to do it and just pay him to do it, he won't budge he says "I can do it, I can do it, it will just take me longer than a young man" sheesh. I am ALL for him staying active but he shouldn't be looking for disaster projects to try to kill himself....


----------



## ksalvagno

So sorry, Leslie. My dad had to have his heart valve repaired a few years ago. Childhood defect.


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> Yeah, I was just trying to help, prayers here too.


Oh Chad I wasn't getting on to you, I hope you didn't take that snarky wasn't meant to be...


----------



## NyGoatMom

I can see his point though. Sounds like he is well aware of what he wants to do.....maybe get a neighbor kid to help and have your Dad direct him.


----------



## NyGoatMom

or at least do some of the heavy lifting part


----------



## nchen7

NubianFan said:


> what are valve strengthening foods? He is a super veggie and fruit eater, he barely will eat much meat.


here are some websites:
http://www.livestrong.com/article/426187-nutrition-for-heart-valves/
http://www.eatingwell.com/nutrition_health/heart_healthy_diet_center/top_15_heart_healthy_foods

looks like he may want to add some protein in his diet. heart is made up of muscles, and need protein to regenerate....


----------



## Chadwick

I know you weren't being snarky, I make excuses for people, it a habit.

Well a guy that builds a three day barn is not the type to just stop doing things, I would be arguing too. I like the hire the kid to help him idea. He probably has a lot to teach a young boy about work ethic too!


----------



## nchen7

oh, here are some heart helping herbs:

http://livinggreenmag.com/2013/07/12/food-health/8-most-effective-herbs-for-heart-health/


----------



## NubianFan

He eats some meat just a smaller portion and not at every meal. He is a farmer so he loves his veggies. Thanks for the links.


----------



## nchen7

I wish him well, and I agree. maybe hire the neighbour boy and have your dad "train" him and get him to do all the heavy lifting.


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> I know you weren't being snarky, I make excuses for people, it a habit.
> 
> Well a guy that builds a three day barn is not the type to just stop doing things, I would be arguing too. I like the hire the kid to help him idea. He probably has a lot to teach a young boy about work ethic too!


That's true! Thing is the boy I would hire to help him is my neighbors son. And he already has an work ethic and a half taught by his momma and daddy. They are good friends of ours.


----------



## Chadwick

Oh well, it never hurt me to get pocket money! And he would be a better help if he already has a strong back!


----------



## NubianFan

When I say boy Chad he isn't much younger than you... He just seems like a kid to me because I remember when I dated his cousin he was three and he would climb in my lap and tell my date I was his girlfriend. I think he is about 27 or 28 now. but I know he would do it on the weekends if I paid him a decent wage.


----------



## Chadwick

Well, if he is your boyfriend then you don't have to pay him! Or I am owed some serious back pay here!!!


----------



## Chadwick

Just kidding!


----------



## NubianFan

LOL I don't think he feels that way now, when I was 16 and he was three I guess he looked up to me. He is a good guy though, he has came down and helped out before with little stuff.


----------



## NubianFan

Thanks everyone for the support. I always know I can count on y'all to cure whatever ails me. LOL I still think we should all move to Tennessee to those log cabin shells by the lake and ahve a goaties lakie community...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sounds like a plan...I'd ask your Dad if he'd be willing to have a younger guy help


----------



## NyGoatMom

A goat Cul De Sac


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, we should! Can you imagine people driving by and seeing yards and yards full of goats!


----------



## Chadwick

I hope I am still building and being helpful at 82 yrs old!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Man, we'd have the best looking yards around


----------



## NyGoatMom

I have a friend who is 82...and he goes to the gym twice a week


----------



## nchen7

we'd have ZERO weed problems. lol


----------



## Mamaboyd

I will be keeping you and your dad in my prayers, Leslie. My mom is 82 and I know how stubborn they can be. She wants to stay independent and doesn't always realize that she does way too much but she still wants to feel useful etc. I have alot of siblings so we all try to help out with stuff as much as possible.


----------



## NubianFan

well I better go take a bath guys I may or may not be back not sure. ttyl


----------



## NyGoatMom

Bye Leslie :wave: I have to go milk..............


----------



## Chadwick

Bye


----------



## goathiker

I'll be thinking of you and your dad Leslie. 


We could build huge expansive docks out on the lake for the goats to play on while we're fishing. Like a big floating island.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Or have a bridge all the way across....


----------



## Chadwick

We could save on bulk purchases for sure, things like a pallet of minerals, or grain!


----------



## Chadwick

Trick the vet, can you come look over our goats, and don't tell them that there are 176 goats!


----------



## Chadwick

What type of society would a goat compound be utilitarian?


----------



## goathiker

Agrarian I would think.


----------



## NyGoatMom

176....what about the rest of the neighborhoods goats?


----------



## goathiker

Is that just yours Stephanie? We're going to have to raise a lot of eggs and make a lot of soap to support this neighborhood. I could do guided pack goat trips.


----------



## Chadwick

Never knew about agrarianism! Nice, I gotta read up on that!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well guys, just got Daisy milked and Heidi her evening grain and the babies put up.
My DS had a hard time locking the girls up tonight(they hate it) but we heard coyotes again.........so we try to keep em locked up when we hear them. All I have is a 4 foot no climb horse fence...don't really want to pay for electric to run...but I may have to. That's the second time this year i've heard them.
The kids are in a stall in my garage so they're safe at least.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Me? Oh no....I'd have at least 200


----------



## goathiker

I have this, it works great even in our cloudy conditions. Mines about 9 years old. http://www.fishock.com/store/electric-fence-charger/esp2m-fs


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks Jill! I'll look into those....

I was just looking online...and thought this was bizarre....

Quote-Birds: Ravens and black vultures sometimes attack goats, especially when goats are down from sickness or trying to have their kids outside. Ravens peck an animal’s head and gouge out its eyes. Ravens attack in groups, which causes a problem for does trying to protect more than one kid.

The USDA recommends hanging a vulture carcass (real or fake) to deter vultures. Owls, eagles, and large hawks also may bother small kids, especially if they get separated from their mothers and cry. You can prevent losses to all types of birds by making sure your goats have safe, indoor kidding pens.


----------



## Chadwick

I grew up learning about the land wars and struggles in Ireland, now find out that was an agrarianism movement!


----------



## goathiker

Yep, exactly


----------



## Chadwick

Learned about it from older guys not a book!


----------



## goathiker

Stephanie, I have 2 pairs of Turkey Vultures and 3 Ravens (1 is paired with a fish crow female). They nest here every year and never ever bother the goats or my chickens for that matter.


----------



## NyGoatMom

We have lots of ravens here too...that's why I thought it was weird....never seen them go after anything but road kill or abandoned fries....:shrug:

Anyway, Nite all :wave: Hoping to sell a few items tomorrow to fund my new fencing for the boys


----------



## goathiker

That's the best way to learn. I taught my kids the same way. Schools didn't teach history even then and it's worse now. They never forgot sleeping out in a tent learning about the Native conflicts while the pow wow drums were sounding 1/4 mile away. My oldest son grew up loving history and is our family historian.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Stephanie


----------



## NyGoatMom

Morning all! Hoping I'll be selling stuff today....ray: At least enough to get my fence and to pay for my sheep's slaughter this week!


----------



## nchen7

what are you selling and where??


----------



## Mamaboyd

although it's only 11:15 a.m. here, I think I am going to have a cat nap...maybe that will encourage one of my girls to get into action, lol. I have decided no housework is in order today other than 1 load of laundry . Gonna see how long this "nap" lasts :ZZZ:


----------



## nchen7

good call! mid morning naps are good for your adrenals. make a big fuss on the fact that you're going for a nap so your girl knows you're headed there. lol


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah Stephanie what kinda loot you selling?


----------



## NyGoatMom

I just sold a brooder and one incubator. I am selling a small coop and run tonight hopefully and 3 muscovies. Selling from my house!


----------



## nchen7

hope you get everything sold Stephanie.

so our goat breeder, super nice lady, gave us 2.5 gallons of milk. the bf brings it home, so I asked him if it's safe to drink (i.e. is it for soap b/c there's medicine in there or is it good for human consumption). the bf says "I dunno, I'm guessing it should be ok for drinking". ARGH. why guess? why didn't you ASK when the lady handed you the stupid milk? is it so hard to ask?? so I made him msg her and see. why are men so exasperating!?!? just ask a simple question! it's not hard, is it?!?!?!

sorry for the rant....


----------



## NyGoatMom

For some men, yes it is :lol: I have one of those.


----------



## nchen7

one of those who don't ask questions? and gets mad when you ask them to ask questions? or one of those who is a good boy and just asks?


----------



## Mamaboyd

yay! my nap worked Ni! I was well rested and up just in time for the delivery


----------



## ksalvagno

Unless I'm there to ask questions, I can forget about DH asking questions. I either have to really pester him beforehand or just simply call and ask the questions myself.


----------



## nchen7

guess it's a man thing..... like asking for directions. they can be such lost causes sometimes.....


----------



## sassykat6181

Putting the 3yr old to work combing out the under fluff


----------



## COgoatLover25

sassykat6181 said:


> Putting the 3yr old to work combing out the under fluff
> 
> View attachment 64702


Cute !!!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## nchen7

soo cute!!!

so, our pullets that we've had for a few weeks, haven't quite got the hang of roosting yet. when do they roost through the night? they'll roost at dusk (right now), but when bed time happens, they sleep in the corner of their pen. the roost is barely a foot tall, so I don't think height is an issue?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Naw, it takes them time to sleep in the "big chicken" beds :lol: They will soon enough


----------



## nchen7

LOL!!! "big chicken" beds! hahaha!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well, sold the coop....to a vegan, no less


----------



## Chadwick

What does a vegan need with birds that lay?


----------



## goathiker

:rofl: ..


----------



## NyGoatMom

Her husband eats eggs..............


----------



## NyGoatMom

She politely told me she could NEVER eat her animals because "she loves her animals!" :wallbang:


----------



## nchen7

LOL!!!! maan.....vegans crack me up! but, non vegans ask us why we bother to raise animals for food b/c we can just buy it at the store..... :roll:

I need to stay up until at least 9:30 tonight, then go out for a friend's bday. I'm sleepy and don't wanna go.....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ohhhh, I hate when I have to go somewhere and I don't want to................


----------



## Chadwick

Cat nap it!


----------



## nchen7

it's the worst. esp since it's at night. this is getting to be prime sleeping time, and these people party until like 5am. I feel like a hero if I make it to midnight (Cinderella syndrome. lol). plus, I made pasta in hopes that the bf would eat so much he wants to stay home. but it's a friend's bday, so we kinda HAVE to go out. *sigh*. 

Chad, if I lay down now, I will not get up! I'm sitting on a stool so I can stay awake. the bf is on the couch...I don't know how he's not asleep yet..... I wish people would just party in the day time. it's much more civilized and I have the goats as my excuse to go home at like 5.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah I get that, I don't do small naps late either!


----------



## Chadwick

NyGoatMom said:


> She politely told me she could NEVER eat her animals because "she loves her animals!" :wallbang:


Poor lady had no idea that we all just had a wreck of an ordeal with vegans!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ugh....she was so annoying! I feel awful saying so but man.....their viewpoint is so far from mine.


----------



## Emzi00

I don't feel awful saying it, besides Megan, all of the vegans I've had experience with with terribly annoying.


----------



## NyGoatMom

It's just the narrow minded "my way" thing...........


----------



## nchen7

yep. I don't like most vegans. they have a really skewed view of the world and food. they just don't understand. I have a friend who's working to be gluten free AND vegan. but she tells me she craves meat sometimes, but b/c she hasn't eaten it in years, she's not going to. I tell her that it's crap, but oh well.... I have a few normal vegan friends. they're vegan b/c they feel better eating that way (like Megan). 

I do have a raw vegan chef friend who just had a baby, and she's super normal with her baby. she said her child will eat whatever (is healthy, organic and hormone free, of course), and she won't REALLY impose her food views on her. she's letting her kid decide how she wants to live when she's older. her child will be healthy though, I mean....you can't NOT be healthy when your mom is a raw vegan chef (and her food is yummm)


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, usually you can see how a view was formed, but our bodies contradict the view, we are omnivores! It is a fact, that's what makes it strange for me anyways.


----------



## Chadwick

I didn't even put two and two together, I hope Megan is not feeling upset at us with all that!


----------



## nchen7

yep...I say to vegans we have eyes in the front and canines for a reason. we're hunters. you wouldn't be crying about not eating things with a face if you're ever in a survival situation. you'd basically eat whatever you could find!

sometimes I want to do a PSA on how many millions of caterpillars and bugs are slaughtered daily so that we can grow plants. they have faces (and vegans say they don't want to harm anything with a face).


----------



## nchen7

Chadwick said:


> I didn't even put two and two together, I hope Megan is not feeling upset at us with all that!


nono. she's pretty cool. plus, she can't call herself vegan...she had yogurt the other day!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I think Megan is great !!!!! I just think the ones that think their way IS better and try to force it on other people are annoying 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

Hahaha, she is cool!


----------



## Chadwick

How in the world am I supposed to stay patient when I keep looking at this?!!??


----------



## nchen7

oh my! that is one cutie pie! I suggest....maybe putting the picture away for a while??

ok....time to be a big girl and head out and party (I feel too old for this). enjoy the rest of your nights everyone! (and your sleep!)


----------



## Chadwick

Good luck, have fun!


----------



## nchen7

I was a big girl and lasted to after 1, then we snuck out. 

the best part of last night is the water got turned off again! :angry: now we probably don't have water for the entire long weekend! ARGH!!!!! I want to throw flaming bags of poo at the water authority!


----------



## NubianFan

What about the poor helpless plants? Does anyone ever consider their feelings? They turn their faces to the sun. It has been proven that singing and talking to houseplants makes them thrive. They obviously sense and feel more than we would like to think. But they come callously and rip off parts of their bodies, and pull them out of the ground. Pick off their reproductive organs and eat them... How is that better than eating an animal.... poor poor poor plants. I guess it is still okay to be prejudice against them in america. They get no recognition at all....


----------



## Chadwick

What about me? I build things out of there carcasses and put them in my house! I even give gifts to people made of plant carcasses!


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> What about me? I build things out of there carcasses and put them in my house! I even give gifts to people made of plant carcasses!


Yeah, well where is my plant carcass gift? Hmmmmmmm ::


----------



## NubianFan

There are even plants that give off certain chemicals at certain times to attract certain bugs that they need to do certain kinds of work for them.... no dumbies there


----------



## Chadwick

I have always thought that plants probably have more intelligence than we give them credit for. I went to the redwood Forrest when I was looking for a new camp, that was breathtaking for a east coast boy!


----------



## nchen7

I watched a documentary on plant intelligence. they have WAY MORE genes than we do (like 20x more), and you can teach them things. 

I believe there is a wisdom in plants. I mean, how is it that so many of the same plant can be found in different climate zones? they get planted, learn what the deal is in their surrounding, and if they don't thrive the first year, they remember to do better the next year. it's so smart!

oh, another funny thing. there are fruit trees that grow over roads all over the country. depending on what falls, we tend to stop and pick it up (avocados are top of the list). my bf and I call it vegan road kill. lol

on a side note, the milk that was gifted to us yesterday wasn't strained. I had already poured most of it in a large pot (going to make ricotta), but found bits of hair and stuff in it. sigh. now I'm straining 2 gallons of milk!


----------



## Chadwick

Love the vegan road kill! That's hilarious!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Just posted my pair of toulouse geese on CL....feeling bummed  but I need to down size.....


----------



## goathiker

Aw, that's too bad. I gotta say good by to some more of my birds as well. Their feed is just too much and I don't need so many eggs.


----------



## goathiker

So, the other night my DH came home from the shop after one of those days of trying to make the crew work quickly to get a tank assembled. The crane is $300 an hour so you know time is money...

Anyway he comes in, grabs a litter of wine and disappears. I go out a bit later to find him in the doe pen drinking wine with Barbara Gene. Must have been good for her, she's still giving me an extra quart of milk a day...


----------



## ksalvagno

That is funny that even your husband finds the goats to be relaxing.


----------



## nchen7

Awww! Sorry he had a bad day Jill, but sharing a bevvie with goats has got to be a sure fire way to make it better.


----------



## goathiker

He worked it out pretty quick. Genie belongs to him, they understand each other. Then he came in here and talked to websites until the wine wore off. :lol:


----------



## nchen7

Wouldn't this be a great place to be a cow? Its one of the largest cattle producers on the island....lots of happy cows (although som are skiiny right now bc of the dry season)


----------



## nchen7

Awww! A man and his goat! So cute!


----------



## Chadwick

This milk has a hint of merlot!


----------



## NubianFan

Merlot... oh la la aren't we fancy....


----------



## NubianFan

So I had a simply WONDERFUL day until about 3 pm then it drastically went down hill.
So youse uns got some comedianing and cheering upsying to do....


----------



## Chadwick

Ehh, it's the only one I can spell!


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> Ehh, it's the only one I can spell!


:ROFL: That's true Chardonnay and zinfandel aren't exactly easy words huh? But you could have just said a red or a white or a blush....


----------



## Chadwick

Yes but that lacks a certain sue de vivre


----------



## NubianFan

ayyy what the heck....


----------



## Chadwick

I want to the trouble to look up how to spell that and it auto corrected to sue!


----------



## nchen7

Rose is quite easy.... Words like Bordeaux or cabernet sauvignon etc are kinda hard

Sorry Leslie ur day turned sour. Are u getting excited abt Dru's impending babies???


----------



## Chadwick

Hahahaha


----------



## NubianFan

So what'd you do today? Anything fun? I'm slightly sun burnt


----------



## NubianFan

Dessert wine that is my favorite anyway


----------



## NubianFan

Yes I am, it is so cute when she scratches herself and ends up talking to them while she does it.


----------



## Chadwick

I worked at a winery for a short time in FL tending the vines(second job) and it was soo hot that year, I decided that I should work with my shirt off to stay cool. Three days into that I was a lobster! I was nauseous, fever really sick turns out I had sun poisoning! It was bad! They made port there!


----------



## NubianFan

oh I am no where near that sunburned the sunburn isn't what went wrong. It is just a light burn which will turn to tan...


----------



## nchen7

So cute! Mine haven't talked to their baby/ies yet...

Today I was at home and made the ricotta from the goat milk we got yesterday. She didn't strain any of it so I had to strain 2gals of it after I found some hairs floating.... *shudder* then we went for a local fast food place for lunch. Then I fell asleep by the ocean (hard day today...). And now we're watching a movie...

What about gewurztraminer? I had to look that up...lol


----------



## goathiker

Here Leslie.


----------



## NubianFan

I got to work with the horses and the kids at the farm today, that was so much fun and I was so happy and relaxed and then I had to leave and go back to real life and it lasted all of a half hour then I started getting all the bad news that comes with my life lately all spilled all over me and now I barely remember being at the farm. 
I feel like I need an all over body massage and a hot bath and some kind of relaxation therapy....


----------



## nchen7

Oh Chad, you irishmen aren't made to be in the sun.... Sun poisoning is never fun either.


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> Here Leslie.


LOL I love that picture I have seen it before. :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

nchen7 said:


> Oh Chad, you irishmen aren't made to be in the sun.... Sun poisoning is never fun either.


Seriously my poor daddy can burn through his shirt in like 15 minutes... He has to wear a sun hat and long sleeves and long pants all year round when he is out working in it.


----------



## Chadwick

Well that stinks, now you will have to get more farm time!


----------



## NubianFan

I am supposed to go back next week... Right now I wish I could quit my job and just work out there.


----------



## NubianFan

or maybe I need the wine....


----------



## Chadwick

I am better than most, when I was working construction you would think I was half Latino! My dad turns bright red in no time, I have seen him burn the tops of his feet fishing on a dock!?,!


----------



## nchen7

My bf is really pasty too. When we get to the mainland, his freckles fall off on the plane and he can blend into drywall... Lol


----------



## NubianFan

nchen7 said:


> My bf is really pasty too. When we get to the mainland, his freckles fall off on the plane and he can blend into drywall... Lol


:slapfloor: :lol: That is hilarious
I am pretty pale I am what I call pink irish. But I don't burn nearly as easy as dad and I can tan a smidge I won't ever get dark but I will get a golden like tan. My daughter has an oliveness to her skin and she rarely EVER burns and she gets dark dark dark in the summer.


----------



## NubianFan

Oh and Ni I saved that picture, I couldn't believe it but I was able to get it back.


----------



## nchen7

Yes Leslie, wine can surely help. 

I'm lucky I can get really dark. One summer I was so dark I could have looked native American!


----------



## nchen7

Oh good you found that picture! Always fun to find what you think got lost in cyberspace!

I have olive in my complexion too...not sure how that got there.


----------



## goathiker

What I hate is where my hair is thinning on top, I always burn a stripe on my head. I hate wearing hats.


----------



## NubianFan

And burning your scalp hurts SO bad I swear it is the worst place to burn...


----------



## Chadwick

What's the forum supporter thing there?


----------



## NubianFan

Musical instruments are expensive even used. I was perusing craigslist thinking I might buy something for my daughter good grief!!!! at the prices.


----------



## goathiker

Yep, your scalp and the back of your calves...Ouch


----------



## Chadwick

I have a student flute that you can have.


----------



## Chadwick

You should get her a set of Uilleann pipes (irish bagpipes)


----------



## goathiker

Well, if you ever come down to Oregon. I've got a professional grade Soprano Saxophone that needs a home.


----------



## sassykat6181

If you look up subscription on the main page it'll tell you. You pay $20 and get benefits. A sticker, more email and photo space. It's supposed to help pay to manage the site. I did it last year but let it expire


----------



## nchen7

I've never burned my scalp... Jill, maybe try some natural sunblock there?


----------



## goathiker

I got mine for finding a glitch in the program...


----------



## Chadwick

Did the tag there look different a day ago?


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> Well, if you ever come down to Oregon. I've got a professional grade Soprano Saxophone that needs a home.


OMG Jill she would LOVE that. Her band teacher raved about her yesterday and really upped her confidence he told her she played well and with great accuracy.

Chad I have a sterling silver flute I got off ebay for $25. It is an Artley and it was made in 1971 so it is a year older than I am and it is in immaculate condition, I want to learn to play it, my daughter isn't crazy about the flute.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I actually liked the old one better


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> Did the tag there look different a day ago?


Yes they just changed the looks of those and the moderator symbols.


----------



## nchen7

I got mine as my secret santa gift...


----------



## Chadwick

I have tried all I can think of to give away a flute! You wouldn't think it would be hard, but you would be wrong!


----------



## NubianFan

I thought about getting one but then I heard the perks and I was like ohhhh I wish there was a perk that made it worth while to me, but I don't need unlimited pm space.... The sticker is nice but....


----------



## NubianFan

Sell it on ebay! Or call a local high school band dept and donate it to them. I bet they'd love that.


----------



## Chadwick

I should try schools again...FL has no music class anymore so they didn't want it but now I am here...worth a try!


----------



## goathiker

I'd love to learn the flute. I can't play my clarinet anymore.


----------



## NubianFan

See there you go Chad send it to Jill, spread the wealth....


----------



## Chadwick

Irish wood flutes are the same fingering as a clarinet minus the keys


----------



## Chadwick

Ok, what's it gonna take to put one of you in a nice flute today!!!


----------



## nchen7

I used to play flute and saxophone. Only instrument family I couldn't grasp was a brass instrument.


----------



## Chadwick

You're welcome to it Jill!


----------



## Chadwick

Ni, my pipes have 3 double reeds and three single tongue reeds. 3 drones steady D notes three octaves apart, chanter, melody, concert D six notes with three extra keys, and 2 regulators in D two one octave each that play accompanying chords by use of 9 keys.


----------



## Chadwick

Like wrestling an octopus!


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> Like wrestling an octopus!


:shocked::scratch:


----------



## goathiker

I'd love to have it Chad. Let me know what postage and insurance would be to Grand Ronde, OR.

My grandpa played the Irish flute. My mom had his flutes when I was a little girl. I think she lost them in the house fire.


----------



## NubianFan

I'm sleepy again, and bah humbug I gotta go in the morning and get my stinking picture made....


----------



## Chadwick

It's yours, I will find out postage!


----------



## Chadwick

Its not an Irish flute it an orchestra style though


----------



## goathiker

That's fine. I used to play one a bit when I was in band. They're nice because they are in the key of C so you can play piano music on them.


----------



## Chadwick

I didn't know that they were in C , I have a chanter in C, but my favorite pipes are the old old C# pipes they are soo quiet very nice!


----------



## goathiker

I actually love listening to properly played bag pipes. I have a disc of old Irish ballads that is just wonderful.


----------



## Chadwick

My poor wife had to battle with me learning them! She is a good one!


----------



## Chadwick

Irish pipes way different than Scottish pipes


----------



## Chadwick

Check this out, this is Seamus Ennis this is a piping ledgend, his pipes are now 200 yrs old they are in C#


----------



## Chadwick

Jill, do the slugs and snail just have to do with the deer worm issue?


----------



## goathiker

Well yes, but I was thinking of Liver Fluke. It causes a wasting disease as the worms plug up the bile ducts in the liver. The eggs hatch in puddles and ponds. They find a host slug or snail and live in their body until they mature. Then they come out of the snail and encyst themselves on grass stems. When livestock eat the grass they get the flukes as well. These hatch and travel to the liver over the course of about 4 months. They lay very few eggs and don't show up on a fecal well. 
We have them here and worming for them once a year is enough to control them. Many people don't think or know about them though.


----------



## sassykat6181

that's some talent right there!


----------



## Chadwick

Any early symptoms ?


----------



## NubianFan

look how long and skinny his finger are


----------



## NubianFan

OK so as if my day hasn't been bad enough, now my daughter says that the dogs are barking at something that sounds like a drunken man hollering outside. I didn't hear it, but I made her come in the same room with me and I have a rifle right next to me.


----------



## goathiker

Deer worm, Lung worm, and Liver Fluke are all passed by snails. Barber Pole and Brown stomach worm are on grass as well, they climb up wet grass and wait to be eaten. 

The reason feral goats can survive so well is because they don't eat grass unless starved to it. They are one of the few animals that live longer in the wild than they do in captivity.


----------



## goathiker

Chadwick said:


> Any early symptoms ?


Yes, they will get a cough while the flukes are travelling through the lungs.


----------



## Chadwick

His father was a well respected competition piper, and composer, and bought those pipes in a pawn shop in 1905, they were a bag of parts, and already old. Seamus had a job traveling the country collecting tunes from the old folk and writing them down for archival purposes. 

He is considered by many the best, and by all a very well respected piper.


----------



## Chadwick

So being a brush eater saves them from ingesting them? 

You are great to have around! How do you remember all this!


----------



## goathiker

I guess if I have a God given talent, it's that I'm a good student and love to learn. After watching half of my first herd die in one day from Horsetail ferns in their hay, I was determined that nothing like that would ever happen again.


----------



## Chadwick

Oh man, that's terrible! I'm sorry that happened. And thank you for being here and always being helpful.


----------



## Chadwick

Is the drunk guy gone?


----------



## NubianFan

I dunno I never heard anything. My daughter said she did. The dogs were barking but I never heard anything


----------



## NubianFan

I am wondering if one of the dogs howl barked or it was some kind of animal that sounded funny that she thought was a human


----------



## NubianFan

Or it coulda been bigfoot doing the bigfoot stomp


----------



## goathiker

I vote for Bigfoot, he's awesome...


----------



## NubianFan

I wonder if he'd marry me? :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

I always wish I could see him running through the woods when we go on our animal spotted back roads drives.


----------



## Chadwick

Note to self, never get drunk and loud in Leslie's neighborhood! Or do and wear a bullet proof vest!


----------



## goathiker

Considering how the DNA samples came back he might marry you. How do you feel about living in underground caves with NO BATHTUB?


----------



## COgoatLover25

nubianfan said:


> i wonder if he'd marry me? :slapfloor:


why!!!!! Lol


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> Considering how the DNA samples came back he might marry you. How do you feel about living in underground caves with NO BATHTUB?


onder: we could be one of those new age couples who don't live together all the time...

I am really not into hairy men either but he would be good protection, and good for heavy lifting....


----------



## NubianFan

COgoatLover25 said:


> why!!!!! Lol


Because I am just crazy!!!

Hey I had a mountain man follow me out of the grocery store today he was nice and held the door open for me, he was almost bigfoot.


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> Because I am just crazy!!!
> 
> Hey I had a mountain man follow me out of the grocery store today he was nice and held the door open for me, he was almost bigfoot.


You're crazier than I thought! lol jk Is bigfoot your crush you talk about all the time :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> Note to self, never get drunk and loud in Leslie's neighborhood! Or do and wear a bullet proof vest!


CHAD!!!!! were you planning on getting drunk and loud in my neighborhood!!?? LOL Oh and I am a good shot so better to stick to plan A and not move on to plan B :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

COgoatLover25 said:


> You're crazier than I thought! lol jk Is bigfoot your crush you talk about all the time :ROFL:


Oh Man!!!! How'd you guess. NO actually my crush is soooo sexy.... He is actually waaayyy too hot for me. And he is fit and not very hairy and way more well mannered than Big foot.

I am just settling for Big Foot, shhhhh don't tell him I don't wanna make him mad!!! :shocked:


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> Oh Man!!!! How'd you guess. NO actually my crush is soooo sexy.... He is actually waaayyy too hot for me. And he is fit and not very hairy and way more well mannered than Big foot.
> 
> I am just settling for Big Foot, shhhhh don't tell him I don't wanna make him mad!!! :shocked:


lol, Hey Bigfoot!! " Guess what Leslie just said..." lol


----------



## NubianFan

COgoatLover25 said:


> lol, Hey Bigfoot!! " Guess what Leslie just said..." lol


:shock: hey now that ain't right, right there.....:lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> :shock: hey now that ain't right, right there.....:lol:


I'm sorry...I just could't resist  lol


----------



## goathiker

I know where one hangs out around here. When my DH's father was a young adult he used to see them quite often out in the Oregon logging woods. Scientists think that there are less than 2500 of them left in America. In Oregon it is a felony to trap, harass, or exploit a Bigfoot. The fine for killing one is huge. They are on the state endangered species list.


----------



## NubianFan

I scared everyone away with my crazy..... :mecry:


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> I know where one hangs out around here. When my DH's father was a young adult he used to see them quite often out in the Oregon logging woods. Scientists think that there are less than 2500 of them left in America. In Oregon it is a felony to trap, harass, or exploit a Bigfoot. The fine for killing one is huge. They are on the state endangered species list.


Is marrying one considered exploiting them or trapping them? :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> I know where one hangs out around here. When my DH's father was a young adult he used to see them quite often out in the Oregon logging woods. Scientists think that there are less than 2500 of them left in America. In Oregon it is a felony to trap, harass, or exploit a Bigfoot. The fine for killing one is huge. They are on the state endangered species list.


you mean, they're real ? lol


----------



## goathiker

Not me. I can just imagine the trouble we'd get into if we ever met...Oh my.


----------



## NubianFan

isn't that the truth. I already wanna meet big foot and see the haunted Indian burial grounds and go to the beach and the river... I would probably never come home


----------



## goathiker

COgoatLover25 said:


> you mean, they're real ? lol


There's a lot of real out there in the deep forest. Yes I believe they are real. The Natives have legends about them dating back centuries. My DH's logging family talks about seeing them all the time. DH and I had an adult deer taken away by something that picked it up and carried it once. There were no drag marks or animal signs where the deer died. Once out camping under the stars, I woke up about 3:00 in the morning to see 3 shadows that could well have been Bigfoots on the rim above our camp. There was a forest fire on the mountain that could have chased them down.


----------



## goathiker

NubianFan said:


> isn't that the truth. I already wanna meet big foot and see the haunted Indian burial grounds and go to the beach and the river... I would probably never come home


Oh, we could do a vision quest up Spirit Mountain too. The burial ground is neat. There's an old coal mine I want to find too.


----------



## NubianFan

COgoatLover25 said:


> you mean, they're real ? lol


I've seen some pretty good and convincing evidence that they could certainly be real. I think they are a type of primate species. Think of how dense the northwest forests are and how rough the terrain. A creature with high intelligence could easily hide from man there.


----------



## NubianFan

welp I better get around and go to bed, my kid is having a fit.


----------



## NubianFan

Night everyone, don't let the Big Foot bite....


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie. Have a good sleep.


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> There's a lot of real out there in the deep forest. Yes I believe they are real. The Natives have legends about them dating back centuries. My DH's logging family talks about seeing them all the time. DH and I had an adult deer taken away by something that picked it up and carried it once. There were no drag marks or animal signs where the deer died. Once out camping under the stars, I woke up about 3:00 in the morning to see 3 shadows that could well have been Bigfoots on the rim above our camp. There was a forest fire on the mountain that could have chased them down.


Ooooooooo, that's scary 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

Of coarse they are real, haven't you guys seen Harry and the Henderson's?


----------



## Chadwick

Loved that movie!


----------



## nchen7

what happened? I go to sleep and Leslie is marrying bigfoot?


----------



## Chadwick

I know right, can you imagine how her dad feels?

Oh,oh, or the wedding seating in the hall, humans on the left, primitive humanoids on the right!


----------



## nchen7

Lol!

Anyone have plans this long weekend?


----------



## Chadwick

I have a camper free weekend! I never get a weekend so this is awesome! I can even leave camp! That's right a 5 day work week instead of 7!!!!


----------



## nchen7

Oh wow! You can go outside and experience the world outside ur 100acres?? U must have exciting plans!


----------



## goathiker

The wedding gifts would be interesting...Silverware, lamp, hing leg of deer...

I'm doing wormers and feet this weekend.


----------



## nchen7

wedding gifts? :scratch: OH....Leslie and Bigfoot's wedding. gotcha!


----------



## Chadwick

Left camp for enough time to replace the shoes that have been Holes and talking for a year and a half, get back and the internet is down! I swear things know when the maintenance guy is gone!!!


----------



## nchen7

glad you got new shoes though!! I need new willies. mine are very leaky. I had to get new flip flops the other day b/c one of my 2 pairs broke (well, the one shoe broke....). glad to have 2...always good to have a backup.


----------



## Chadwick

Every time I find comfy shoes they don't make them the next year. So I tend to buy two at a time also. I have the flattest feet you ever saw, so all these high arch shoes kill my feet, so I have been getting these barefoot shoes that are popular recently.


----------



## Chadwick

Ni, sassycat makes some manly scented soaps, she is gonna send me some, I am exited to try goats milk soap!


----------



## nchen7

hurray! glad you found some soaps.

you should work on your flat feet. proper alignment of feet with arches help with alignment with the spine. your feet are your foundation so what they look like affect how the rest of your body sits on top of them.....


----------



## Chadwick

I actually have really strong feet, but you can't slide a piece of paper under them, I wear shoes as little as possible. That is more now that I live up north! I have had all kinds of arch stuff and none of it has done anything but cause pain, and my back never hurts for no reason, so I just figure this is how I was made.


----------



## nchen7

hmm...weird. well, as long as it works!

they may not have developed properly when you were learning how to walk as a toddler. apparently, when kids learn how to walk, and they walk on the balls of their feet all the time, that's when they develop their arches. I learned that when my friend's son was learning how to walk and all he did was walk on the balls of his feet...


----------



## Chadwick

Huh, that's cool, I love tidbits of info like that! I guess it could be terrible but I have never experienced anything different too! Maybe everyone else is way more comfy than me, who knows! I just know when I wear shoes with arches or these added arch support things my feet and legs hurt so bad I about cry and can't sleep at all, I usually give them a week to 10 days too, to see if there is a change. It is top of the scale in pain.


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> The wedding gifts would be interesting...Silverware, lamp, hing leg of deer...
> 
> I'm doing wormers and feet this weekend.


LOL that's great, so he gets a lamp and some silverware and I get some venison,  fantastic!!!


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, that sounds right!


----------



## Chadwick

Just tell your dad he is a "traditional" type of fella!


----------



## NubianFan

LOL Dad would probably like Big Foot think how fast the two of them working together could build a barn.


----------



## Chadwick

I don't know, might have to explain advanced tools to him(bf foot)

Leslie Foot that has a nice ring! 

Talk about tall dark and handsome!


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> I don't know, might have to explain advanced tools to him(bf foot)
> 
> Leslie Foot that has a nice ring!
> 
> Talk about tall dark and handsome!


:slapfloor:

You forgot hairy, Tall, Dark, Handsome and Hairy.....

What is funny is, I actually had a girlfriend who said she liked hairy men with big butts. :ROFL: I will never forget that.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Ewww.....that's nasty lol!


----------



## Chadwick

Hahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## NubianFan

canyontrailgoats said:


> Ewww.....that's nasty lol!


LOL it was HILARIOUS, we went swimming at the lake one day and she was staring at the beach I looked and I saw a man standing about knee deep in water that looked for all the world like Wolf Man Jack to me. (if you don't remember him, he wasn't attractive, just a hairy man) anyway. I said "what?" she said "he is so hot" I said "who???" She said him and nodded towards him " I said, Wolf Man Jack over there?" She nodded, just then he decided to start swimming around I swear to you this is the honest truth, the SOLES of his feet were hairy. :ROFL: I never ever EVER let her live that down. She still says he was hot... :slapfloor:


----------



## Chadwick

How in the world do you not only grow hair on the so,es of your feet, but then not wear it off?


----------



## NubianFan

Oh and she is a gorgeous girl... and she ended up basically marrying a hairy man with a big butt too. LOL


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> How in the world do you not only grow hair on the so,es of your feet, but then not wear it off?


:ROFL: I don't KNOW but he had it... OH gosh that was so Hilarious I am laughing so hard I am crying just remembering it....


----------



## Chadwick

I always told my wife that I never understood women all wanting to be something different than what they are. Trust me there is a guy out there that digs whatever you are to the max! I don't care what it is there is a guy out there that can't get enough of it!


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Haha, he must be one of Bigfoot's relatives


----------



## NubianFan

Maybe he wore miracle grow insoles instead of odor eater insoles????


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah Leslie your in laws not ours!


----------



## NubianFan

LOL so funny.....


----------



## NubianFan

For those that don't know this is what Wolfman Jack looked like. That guy looked similar


----------



## NubianFan

ooohhh this whole Big Foot marriage thing has been the biggest comedy goldmine lately... LOL I am still crying over here. It is worth being the butt of the joke for this much comedy!!


----------



## NubianFan

Now where is my hind leg of a deer I'm hungry....


----------



## Chadwick

I don't know I think wolf an jack IS hot!


----------



## Chadwick

Although hind leg is sort of cheap for a wedding gift....at least give a backstrap


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> I don't know I think wolf an jack IS hot!


ummmm something you wanna tell us Chad :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Hehehe no just thought I would pull your chain!


----------



## NubianFan

Ok my daughter isn't feeling good, so I am gonna go check on her I may be back later, nobody marry anyone of another species while I am gone...


----------



## canyontrailgoats

I'll keep an eye on Chadwick for you


----------



## Emzi00

I'm off to marry a goat.... be back later....


----------



## Chadwick

So what crazy animals can we elope with while she is busy?


----------



## Mamaboyd

I gotta put 2 sick children to bed, of course it's Easter, and than I have pumpkin and apple pies to bake and a ham to cook while the turkey is defrosting. Good thing tomorrow is a holiday and the stores are closed!


----------



## Chadwick

We are doing ham also


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Idk...what do we got??
And ham sounds so good! I'm gonna have pizza for Easter dinner lol. With ham on it if I'm lucky ...


----------



## Chadwick

Hey what is Montana like? I have always thought way out in the middle of nowhere Montana would be cool!


----------



## canyontrailgoats

It's pretty awesome. There's everything from snowy peaks to endless plains, giant lakes and little Brooks. To sum it up:an outdoorsman' s paradise . If you love nature and unpredictable weather, come here lol.


----------



## Chadwick

I do love the wilderness, that sounds awesome! How long and cold is winter and how are land prices?


----------



## Chadwick

I'm gonna marry a hippopoto-moose


----------



## Chadwick

No one else, come on someone marry a sh-hawk or something!


----------



## kenzie

I am a little confused....


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> I'm gonna marry a hippopoto-moose


I thought you were married ! lol


----------



## Chadwick

No, it's not you, apparently I am just extra goofy tonight!


----------



## Chadwick

I am just funning around! I wouldn't really leave my wife for a hippopoto-moose


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> I am just funning around! I wouldn't really leave my wife for a hippopoto-moose


What is a hippoopoto-moose anyway???? lol


----------



## NubianFan

:rofl:


----------



## Chadwick

Well it would be a hippo body with a moose head, only because a moose body can't hold up a hippo head!


----------



## NubianFan

:lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Well it would be a hippo body with a moose head, only because a moose body can't hold up a hippo head!


Chad...How and more importantly WHY did you think up that!?! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Just like a cat


----------



## Chadwick

See how they hung me out to dry on the whole hippopoto-moose thing Leslie, now I look even more crazy than I am!


----------



## Chadwick

I have a weird brain! Plus it sounds fun to say!

Sh-hawk has to be said like you are from Maine


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> See how they hung me out to dry on the whole hippopoto-moose thing Leslie, now I look even more crazy than I am!


eh I knew you were bluffing, you wouldn't leave your wife for anyone, especially not forest creatures with hybrid vigor!!!


----------



## NubianFan

So one skillet full of food, and one bag of easter presents later, my daughter feels better.


----------



## NubianFan

Here Chad


----------



## Chadwick

NICE!!! The hypoto-moose! That's awesome !


----------



## COgoatLover25

4 U Chad


----------



## Chadwick

I bet that guy never ran so fast! See now wouldn't you like to see a big set of moose antlers on that!


----------



## Chadwick

Alright all I'm gonna go rest my antlers! Thanks for putting up with my silliness!


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Chadwick said:


> I do love the wilderness, that sounds awesome! How long and cold is winter and how are land prices?


The winter season is generally October thru March. This winter was a short mild one, but two years ago it was awful and snowed into May, so it changes. One year it snowed in June! That was weird...
As for land prices, I honestly have no idea. All I can say is that if you buy ranch land, it can go up to 1 million bucks, depending how much you buy and where it's located. But I doubt you're interested in being a cattleman anyways...there's some really cheap shacks around you might like!


----------



## Chadwick

Happy Easter everybody!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Happy Easter to you Chad ! 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

Hey Colorado, it's also the anniversary of columbine shootings. I was born in Littleton CO if I had lived there I would have graduated 1-2 years before the shootings.


----------



## COgoatLover25

You were born in Littleton! We live only a few hours from there ! 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

Yep, but I was only there for two years, I have an aunt uncle and cousins in Colorado Springs too!


----------



## Chadwick

My uncle was a air force man so..... They settled near that base


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's neat, when are you going to get your Angoras ?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

End of June-ish when they are weaned and used to the fact that they are. It's killing me, I was not waiting well before I saw them......now I'm just impatient!


----------



## Chadwick

What breed and how many do you have?


----------



## COgoatLover25

I have 6 Nubians, 3 Nigerian Dwarves, and one 75% Boer doeling  want to see pics ?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

Well yah,I would love to!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ok, hang on  this Internet isn't the best so it's going to take a few minutes :/


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

Very nice! So am I wrong or is that first doe older than you?!

How is moon short for that???

Pepsi is adorable and I also like Annabel too, but that's not to say that all of them aren't cute and fun looking!

Jan looks worried about what you are up to in that photo!

I think moon could use a little flash! Sarcasm intended! That is one flashy goat!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Very nice! So am I wrong or is that first doe older than you?!
> 
> How is moon short got that???
> 
> Pepsi is adorable and I also like Annabel too, but that's not to say that all of them aren't cute and fun looking!
> 
> Jan looks worried about what you are up to in that photo!
> 
> I think moon could use a little flash! Sarcasm intended! That is one flashy goat!


Yeah, she's like a few months older than me  so much for telling you I had her since she was born ! Lol, Jan was a little worried because she didn't know if she was going get feed or not haha Moon is short for that because she has moon spots haha

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

Has she had you since you were born? Did you both grow up together?

Ah, moon spots! 

They look like a good crew! I bet you are super proud of them! I would be!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Has she had you since you were born? Did you both grow up together?
> 
> Ah, moon spots!
> 
> They look like a good crew! I bet you are super proud of them! I would be!


Yeah, I love my goatees  what's really fun is when little kids come over and they see goats for the very first time and their eyes bug out ( so cute !) of course everybody is drawn to Moon lol. And no, I just got Trixie last year 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

Ah, I had an image in my head of a little goat and a little girl together!

I can't wait to see the Girl Scouts who camp here see the angora babies, they are gonna freak out from the cuteness! Most of my campers are between 6-12 yrs old so a perfect age!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol, wish I was there to see their faces lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

Did you see the picture of the white one I am falling for?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, she's so cute  


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

I can just imagine that the girls are gonna love them, don't you think?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Well yeah!! Definitely ! All that cuteness and softness who wouldn't??? Lol 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

So how long have you had yours, what got you started?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hey guys....:wave:

Just stopping on to say hey...been busy doing all kinds of organizing outside and raking and such


----------



## Chadwick

Hey!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I've had goats for a few years but nothing serious until the last year. What got me started is my first baby goat... I fell in love with their cute little faces and personalities and knew I had to have more like them around lol. Plus the different bloodlines and milking genetics intrigue me 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

Cool, I know with my job I don't have the ability to milk as uniformly as I should but I still think it would be neat!


----------



## COgoatLover25

You can milk an angora can't you ? Or try ? Lol, I know Nigoras (Nigerian/Angora crosses) are fairly good milkers  my friend has one and she loves her 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

I hear mixed answers to that, some say yes but you won't get much, some say if you do it is too much stress on the condition because they are already putting so much into the fiber.

Emma said she tried and gave up because the teats were tiny!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> I hear mixed answers to that, some say yes but you won't get much, some say if you do it is too much stress on the condition because they are already putting so much into the fiber.
> 
> Emma said she tried and gave up because the teats were tiny!


Lol, that's where the milker machine comes in ! I think you could do it , you would just have to make sure they're on a really nutritious diet at least that's what my friend said ! Lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

Cool, if the opportunity comes I will probably try, and just keep a close eye on the condition. I tend to feed well for everyone around me so...!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ok, I read that if you don't care about the quality of the mohair go ahead and try milking them but if you want quality mohair you shouldn't milk them. Hope this helps 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah that makes sense it is a nutritional balancing act.


----------



## Chadwick

Hey Emma !


----------



## NubianFan

Happy Easter everyone
I am boiling 33 eggs right now!
Between deviled eggs for lunch and dyed eggs for daughter I have one heckuva pot of eggs....


----------



## Chadwick

Oh thanks now I want deviled eggs!


----------



## Chadwick

Does anyone celebrate accention day? It's the 40th day when Jesus accended to heaven, the Amish take the day off, and I thought that was interesting and cool.


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> Oh thanks now I want deviled eggs!


My family always enlists me to make deviled eggs, they say I make the best ever. My secret is pickle juice... Shhhhhh  I put a little bit in my eggs along with the mayo and mustard.


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's interesting , when is it ?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

40 days after Easter. I had never heard of it before moving here, and the Amish don't take many holidays so it is important to them.


----------



## Chadwick

I'm gonna have to try that, don't worry your secret is safe!


----------



## NubianFan

You think that is tempting. Jill makes deviled HAM how yum is that? She posted her recipe on here for me once I haven't gotten to try it yet, but I am definately going to next time I make a ham and have leftovers.


----------



## NubianFan

Dill pickle juice


----------



## Chadwick

I can't imagine deviled ham, what is it?


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> 40 days after Easter. I had never heard of it before moving here, and the Amish don't take many holidays so it is important to them.


40 days after Easter? That is interesting, so does that mean he stayed on earth and walked among us for 40 days before he rose to heaven? I knew he visited a few of his disciples after his death but I thought it was just a couple of days or less not 40... I wonder where that exact reference is in the Bible? I would like to read that.


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> I can't imagine deviled ham, what is it?


You've never seen the deviled ham that is canned at the store? Well her's sounded much much better, similar to ham salad but ground finer. Have you ever had ham salad?


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah 40 days, I will look it up hold on.


----------



## Chadwick

http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=acts 1:3-1:3&version=NIV


----------



## NubianFan

Here Chad I did a search and found where Jill posted her recipe and then copied and pasted it here, so here it is

Pulse 1/4 lb thin sliced smoked ham in food processor until finely chopped. Mince another 1/4 lb with a sharp knife. Stir together with 1/4 cup minced fresh flat leaf parsley, 1/4 cup mayonnaise, 2 Tbsp Dijon mustard, 1/2 tsp Worcestershire sauce, 1/2 tsp sherry vinegar or cider vinegar.


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=acts 1:3-1:3&version=NIV


Oh wow I guess I just totally missed that, because I have read that before... sheesh, dunder head I am. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Chadwick

Oh my wife is gonna freak out about that deviled ham!


----------



## NubianFan

Doesn't that sound good!!! Yummm I may have to smuggle some of my sister's ham home today from our feastivus and make that....


----------



## Chadwick

My wife would live on an all ham diet if allowed!


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> Doesn't that sound good!!! Yummm I may have to smuggle some of my sister's ham home today from our feastivus and make that....


Smuggler !!!!!! Lol, jk I would too

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> My wife would live on an all ham diet if allowed!


Hey Chad , have you ever had Mulefoot pork? It's the best tasting pork...you should get some 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

Do you have a feastivus pole?


----------



## Chadwick

No, is it a cut of pork or a dish?

I found a Latino grocery that sold beef wrist meat that was to die for in FL


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> No, is it a cut of pork or a dish?
> 
> I found a Latino grocery that sold beef wrist meat that was to die for in FL


It's a breed of pig and we raise it!!!
You should look it up  it's the rarest swine in America and the tastiest !

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NubianFan

someone here was selling some registered mule foot hogs, what makes them special?


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> someone here was selling some registered mule foot hogs, what makes them special?


Hold on , I'll get you some links they explain it better than I do lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

I saw a picture that looked like a single hoof? Does that make them a kosher hog?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Here's one-

http://www.grit.com/animals/mulefoot-pork-wins-blind-taste-test.aspx#axzz2yR9DlgMg

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Here's a pic, Mulefoot pork on the right, commercial pork on the left. Which would you rather eat?








Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

Goat spot. Has such interesting folks!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> I saw a picture that looked like a single hoof? Does that make them a kosher hog?


Yes, they have a single hoof as to whether they are kosher I don't know :/

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Goat spot. Has such interesting folks!


We raise Meishan hogs and Mangalitsa hogs too...yum lol
You should look them up also just don't freak out lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

That looks yummy!


----------



## Chadwick

So first off, do you choose hogs that start with M ?!?

So one is the pug of the hog world! The other looks like a fiber hog!!!!

Do you do well with the hogs, is this problem the hog industry is having effect your herd?


----------



## Chadwick

I think the ones with the wrinkles are cute!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> So first off, do you choose hogs that start with M ?!?
> 
> So one is the pug of the hog world! The other looks like a fiber hog!!!!
> 
> Do you do well with the hogs, is this problem the hog industry is having effect your herd?


We actually do pretty well especially with this PEDV virus going around has made pork prices go up  We just love these rare heritage breeds and their unusual looks and are honored to work with other dedicated breeders that are determined not to let the breeds go extinct .


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> I think the ones with the wrinkles are cute!


Really? Most people see them and say ugly but I love them  they're sooooo sweet


----------



## NubianFan

ummmmmmm that's just weird... I will have nightmares of single toed hogs tonight....


----------



## Chadwick

Attack of the single toed bacon bits!


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> ummmmmmm that's just weird... I will have nightmares of single toed hogs tonight....


I wish you lived closer...I'd invite you over to see them lol and taste them shhhhhh, don't let the hogs hear you lol


----------



## Chadwick

Leslie did you see the other two breeds? Go look and get back to us!


----------



## NubianFan

:ROFL: the Mangalista's are funny,... I thinkt the Meishan are cute too. The mule foots are what freak me out.


----------



## NubianFan

Their feet just look deformed....


----------



## Chadwick

Hahaha


----------



## NubianFan

Okay I have peeled all but the dozen eggs that my daughter is dying, and I think they have had time to cool so I gotten go devil some eggs bbl


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Speaking of pigs, have any of you seen the Hereford pig? They look like hereford cows only they're....pigs lol
They're just so pretty and cute looking, I really wanna raise some! But they're probably expensive and uncommon...


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> :ROFL: the Mangalista's are funny,... I thinkt the Meishan are cute too. The mule foots are what freak me out.


Why????? You're so funny Leslie!!! Did you know that the Mangalitsa hams can sell for as much as $80.00 a lb in gourmet restaurants ?


----------



## COgoatLover25

canyontrailgoats said:


> Speaking of pigs, have any of you seen the Hereford pig? They look like hereford cows only they're....pigs lol
> They're just so pretty and cute looking, I really wanna raise some! But they're probably expensive and uncommon...


I don't think they're too expensive...


----------



## Chadwick

80.00 a pound!!! Goodness


----------



## canyontrailgoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> I don't think they're too expensive...


Really? I might look into them....we made a pig shed and a smoke house 3 years ago, and still haven't bought a pig to use it! Though I think I'd get too attachtd to it anyways, and not wanna butcher it


----------



## Chadwick

I wanna see Hereford hogs at pasture with red headed boers now! They would be like color opposites of each other!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> 80.00 a pound!!! Goodness


Yeah , but we don't charge that much as we think it's a little unreasonable to ask that much for pork lol


----------



## NubianFan

Oh Chad pop over to the chat thread and look at me and Big Foot


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, that's a little steep!


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Chadwick said:


> I wanna see Hereford hogs at pasture with red headed boers now! They would be like color opposites of each other!


Yeah, that would be cool.....I guess lol
You always think of the weirdest things chadwick!


----------



## Chadwick

I told you guys I have a weird brain!


----------



## Chadwick

He's a looker Leslie but he could use a little length on his beard! Kind of a short beard for someone claiming to be hairy!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

canyontrailgoats said:


> Really? I might look into them....we made a pig shed and a smoke house 3 years ago, and still haven't bought a pig to use it! Though I think I'd get too attachtd to it anyways, and not wanna butcher it


It depends on if you want registered stock or just purebred


----------



## Chadwick

How do you guys keep up with two chat threads? My brain would pop!


----------



## NubianFan

Well my mom didn't have any food coloring (she always has food coloring) so we didn't dye any eggs they went back into the deviled egg pile. So 33 deviled eggs later..... LOL 
You know the part that my daughter and I like best about me being the designated deviled egg maker? Taste testing the deviled egg filling.... yeah that was our breakfast, I have to tell you at this point I don't even care about ham.... LOL


----------



## Emzi00

Chadwick said:


> How do you guys keep up with two chat threads? My brain would pop!


I keep up with the other, and this one I pop in and out.


----------



## Chadwick

Haha, eggs fill you up faster than they look like they will!

Just cool hand Luke them!


----------



## NubianFan

I have been over here more often lately, usually it is the other way around. But I try to keep up with both.


----------



## Chadwick

I'm greedy I want you and Emma over here!!!


----------



## Emzi00

So question for all y'all knowledgeable folks, Bear was on a medicated feed before I got him, and I don't and won't have him on one here. Should he be set as far as coccidia prevention, or should I order some dimethox? If he should be good, then I won't bother ordering it yet, but if I should then no problem there.


----------



## Chadwick

Leslie, you remember cool hand Luke right?


----------



## NubianFan

well my sister said she wouldn't be here with the ham til 2 which is still an hour and half away and she is notorious for being very late, so honestly I figure it will be about 3. If you wait on her to eat you will starve to death, so my daughter and I were just using our survival skills...


----------



## Emzi00

Chadwick said:


> I'm greedy I want you and Emma over here!!!


What if we want you over there?


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> So question for all y'all knowledgeable folks, Bear was on a medicated feed before I got him, and I don't and won't have him on one here. Should he be set as far as coccidia prevention, or should I order some dimethox? If he should be good, then I won't bother ordering it yet, but if I should then no problem there.


I personally would still treat him with the preventative, because I have heard that they just don't get enough from the feed thru to do them any good.


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> Leslie, you remember cool hand Luke right?


I know it is a Clint Eastwood movie but I never saw it.


----------



## Chadwick

No, not Clint Eastwood , Paul Newman, now you have to watch it, Emma you too! Before my beard everyone said I looked and acted like that character. 

He ate 50 eggs on a bet. 

That's the movie that " what we have here is failure to communicate" comes from. It is one of my favs.


----------



## Emzi00

Nothing kills a young girl's dreams like being told she can't go play with her baby goat because food will be done in ten minutes.


----------



## Chadwick

Oh the indignity Emma I feel for ya!

Cool hand Luke trailer


----------



## NubianFan

oh I stand corrected. Well either way I never watched it... Though I like Paul Newman better than Clint Eastwood


----------



## nchen7

I'm not getting ham or deviled eggs today :tears: stupid bf and his parents, and this whole "we don't eat meat thing". soo annoying. and I love ham too!

Emma, I think you should treat him anyway (wouldn't hurt to treat). I agree with Leslie that I read if they don't eat exactly what they need to eat, the medicated feed just doesn't do anything for them (and possibly causes resistence)


----------



## Chadwick

Ah, sneak some ham in and get nibbles when no one is looking!


----------



## NubianFan

Oh I made a humongous mistake... And boy am I paying for it now...


----------



## canyontrailgoats

May I ask what the humongous mistake was??


----------



## NubianFan

I took a bath in too hot bathwater and stayed in there too long... I do that about 3 or 4 times and year and when I do I feel like I am going to pass out, I made my daughter go get me a cold drink and turn the air on maybe I will feel better soon.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Oh wow, I'm sorry! When my mom gets overheated she drinks a glass of water with 2 tbsp of acv mixed in. She says rehydrates her and calms her migraine.
Maybe it would help you too...I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Chadwick

Nice I have done that, cool you core temp slowly!


----------



## NubianFan

I am already feeling better the ice cold drink out of the fridge and the air conditioning helped. well I gotta get going now that I am no longer overheated. I am headed to my mom and dad's for Easter! ttyl


----------



## Chadwick

If we let you get a spa bathroom you are gonna boil yourself aren't you!


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Like a lobster


----------



## Chadwick

Anyone know 4seasons that knows about poisoning she might really need our help right now


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Anyone know 4seasons that knows about poisoning she might really need our help right now


Yeah, she PMed me too , it sounds like any advice would help her 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

I was worried that she just tapped me out of need and maybe meant to tap someone else! Looks like goat hiker already helped, I just felt like I should get someone more knowledgable than I !!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah , Jill is really good 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

Jill is a genius I still don't know how she remembers it all!


----------



## nchen7

hope all is well with her!

Leslie, I hope you feel better. I hate doing that. when you sip slowly so your body has time to rehydrate.

so....can anyone guess what this fruit is??


----------



## Chadwick

Looks like an orange to me but it's the wrong time of year.....


----------



## nchen7

good guess Chad! ok, 2 more guesses and i'll tell you.


----------



## nchen7

Chad got it!!! it's a lemon. look at the SIZE of that thing!!! biggest lemon I've ever seen!!!!

Chad, have you seen these in Florida? do they grow other lemons other than the regular yellow ones?


----------



## Chadwick

Some feral trees grow them, but never that size, that thing is HUGE! Tell me who the taste is when you use it, some of the feral orange trees were more sour than lemons!


----------



## Chadwick

Most of the regular lemons are California I think, the Florida and Caribbean heat does the thick rind thing that we are used to.


----------



## Chadwick

Some two year oranges got huge like that, then they had as much rind as flesh. If it is like that then it has been on that tree for two growing seasons.


----------



## nchen7

we get these knobbly skinned lemons too. I used the rind on those to make some limoncello. they were delicious.

what I like are the west indian limes. they're tiny, and have a billion seeds, but boy the juice!


----------



## Chadwick

Ok this is the second time on TGS I have seen limoncello what is it?


----------



## Chadwick

Limeade is twice what lemonade is any day!


----------



## nchen7

it's basically a lemon extract - lemon peels sitting in vodka for a few months, strain, add a simple syrup to suit your taste, and store in freezer until you need a little digestif. I made it once, and it's dangerously delicious!


----------



## nchen7

mmm....limeade! next time, put the skins and rinds in a bottle of white vinegar, and voila! homemade citrus cleaner!


----------



## nchen7

ok....heading out to easter dinner. talk to you all later!

happy eating!


----------



## Chadwick

nchen7 said:


> mmm....limeade! next time, put the skins and rinds in a bottle of white vinegar, and voila! homemade citrus cleaner!


Nice, I will have to try that cleaner, I don't drink so the other is out but the cleaner I can try!


----------



## Chadwick

Are you all healed from cooking yourself Leslie?


----------



## NubianFan

I am not sure to be honest. I went to mom's and could barely eat anything. Which made all my relatives look at me funny. Then I played some basketball and got hot all over again. Then everyone wanted to see the goats so I got them out and let them graze out in the open field for a while and let everyone take turns holding a lead rope or collar. Unfortunately then I got sick to my stomach and had to come in and put the goats up. so.... not sure if that had anything to do with the boiling or not.


----------



## Chadwick

It's probably worth taking your temp, see if it is elevated or just body reaction to the heat


----------



## NubianFan

I think it is "tater poisoning" :laugh:


----------



## Chadwick

Hehe, yeah, those taters will get ya


----------



## Chadwick

Hey Ni, we went on a walk around camp and I picked these up to show you, they might be normal for people up north, but being from FL I think they are tiny and cute! Little tiny pine cones!


----------



## NubianFan

Those are the tiniest pine cones I have ever seen


----------



## Chadwick

They are all over this time of year, my son and I can't help but pick them up, they are so cute!


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Aww, baby pinecones! The cones that grow on our ponderosas get bigger than the Palm of your hand, they're huge!


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah all the southern pines grow huge cones to but these are just babies!


----------



## nchen7

pinecones! I used to make pinecone bird feeders in the summer. loved playing with those things!


----------



## Chadwick

Did you see the pic?


----------



## NubianFan

LOL pinecone bird feeders for miniature sparrows....


----------



## Chadwick

Haha or small wrens


----------



## NubianFan

On the other hand my friends brought back pinecones from when she lived in northern california, they were almost a foot long and as big around as our bigger pine cones here, really odd looking but you could make a super bird feeder out of those!!!


----------



## Chadwick

Emu feeders huh?


----------



## NubianFan

Like these in this pic


----------



## Chadwick

That's crazy!


----------



## nchen7

i did! I was talking about the big pinecones. the little ones would be too bothersome..... (the little ones reminded me of the big ones)


----------



## nchen7

oh Leslie those are huge! I've seen ones like that for sale around Christmas, but I've never seen them in the "wild" lol


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah I don't know what variety of tree those grow on but they lived and worked in northern california for a couple of years and they brought a big bag of those home....


----------



## Chadwick

Your huge lemon made me think you might like a tiny pine cone!


----------



## canyontrailgoats

We would dip the cones in peanut butter then roll them in seeds and cereal. The chickadees and jays would be all over you if you walked outside with that in your hand!


----------



## nchen7

I had way too much easter goodness, and now I need to be horizontal...

Leslie, I hope you feel better tomorrow! 

nite all!


----------



## Chadwick

Probably old growth Douglas Firs


----------



## NubianFan

night Ni


----------



## Chadwick

Is your tater tazer wearing off?


----------



## Chadwick

Nope not Douglas fir


----------



## NubianFan

Sorta, thing is, I never really got to eat Easter dinner. I ate a tiny portion of ham, potatoes and broccoli salad but I was so full from the deviled egg extravaganza I never really ate.


----------



## Chadwick

They are sugar pine pine cones


----------



## NubianFan

If you want to see something absolutely beautiful look up Korean Fir and look at their beautiful blue cones.


----------



## Chadwick

Now those are cool!


----------



## NubianFan

I want a Korean fir in my lawn for the cones...


----------



## Chadwick

How did that house turn out?


----------



## NubianFan

I didn't go, It really isn't good timing. I need to wait a year or so before I buy and I look at it like this, there will always be more houses. No sense in sticking myself in debt for the wrong one.


----------



## Chadwick

Yep, that's a smart move! There will be others!


----------



## Chadwick

Plus you gotta save up for the Tennessee goat sub division!


----------



## NubianFan

LOL well I am not even SURE I am staying here, a few things are keeping me here, my parents and their declining health, my crush, and just that this is home. But I really would like a new start in a new place, I would like to get my daughter closer to the coast since she wants to be a marine biologist. I have really thought about the northwest because my nephew has moved to Seattle so I would have someone there and I think I would really like that area.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, the pacific has more marine bio work also, east coat is sea world or fishing!


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Or go to Oregon, I hear it's a beautiful state. Plus you could visit with a lot of fellow goat spot members


----------



## NubianFan

where is everyone?


----------



## Chadwick

I'm here but no one is chatty


----------



## Emzi00

*chitter, chatter* *pitter, patter*


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Oh another chat thread!!  lol


----------



## Chadwick

What, did you think we were making chairs!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

HAha! no  I just haven't entered this chat room till now  for whatever reason...


----------



## Chadwick

Are you all moved into the barn?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

nope not yet...getting the plumbing and electric done this week...THEN...we can.


----------



## Chadwick

I think you get the fanciest new barn award!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Haha!! Oh we have a washroom and are gonna have a hot water in that barn. Our goats are gonna be spoiled


----------



## ksalvagno

Your goats are going to use a bathroom? That will sure cut down on cleanup. :lol:


----------



## kenzie

Haha! That barn sounds awesome!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Life!!!


----------



## Chadwick

What's up with life?


----------



## NubianFan

There is life in here!!!! My murder mystery is loading


----------



## kenzie

Am i "life"?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

ksalvagno said:


> Your goats are going to use a bathroom? That will sure cut down on cleanup. :lol:


Haha no XD but they will get warm baths haha. I wonder if you could potty train a goat though...hmmm

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Well I had to go to bed......who dun it???


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Who done what? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

the Colonel in the study with a flashlight.


----------



## NubianFan

It was a two parter so I don't know, but I will find out tonight when I watch the other half.


----------



## Chadwick

She said her murder mystery was loading, so whu dun et? Just being silly!


----------



## Chadwick

I am finding that the longer I wait the nuttier I am getting!




Like answering way old posts!


----------



## Chadwick

What's going on out there today?


----------



## NubianFan

whatcha waitin on?


----------



## NubianFan

Ha HAHA!!!!! do you REALLY want to hear about my day??? because let me just tell ya... It was a doozy....


----------



## Chadwick

Angoras 

And yah tell me the doozie!


----------



## NubianFan

Well I have a flat tire on my suv so I drove my mom's spare older car. First thing this morning while at a client's I got bit by a dog, but luckily it was a small dog and it didn't break the skin only bruised me, I tripped and almost fell down my front steps I was able to catch myself but not before jerking and hurting my leg and back. The battery went down on my mom's car at another client's and I had to ask for a jump. I had a couple of snarky emails from my boss. I got home from work and twisted my ankle walking into moms to pick up my daughter. Yep that's about it.....


----------



## NubianFan

OH!! and I have had nothing to eat today but bologna and cheese.


----------



## NubianFan

And you want to know what is really funny about all that? I don't care.... I am still in a good mood, In fact I can find several things to be thankful for today. First that mom has a spare car I can borrow, second that the dog was little and didn't break the skin, third that I DIDN"T actually fall down my concrete steps because I would have been a lot worse hurt. Forth that I had someone to jump my car and wasn't stranded somewhere where they was no one to help. Fifth, I don't plan on being in this job long so I won't have to worry about my snarky boss much longer and sixth I made it home.


----------



## NubianFan

Really? Did I render everyone speechless or what?


----------



## Emzi00

I like bologna and cheese.


----------



## COgoatLover25

You had a doozy of a day Leslie! But good job on keeping up the good attitude 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## NubianFan

I like bologna and cheese too but not for breakfast, lunch, and dinner with no bread or mayo or pickle on the side or anything either time.... I literally had a 5 ounce pkg of bologna and an 8 ounce block of cheese and I had that at both breakfast and lunch. I am fixing some fish fillets and baked beans right now for dinner though...


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, that is a doozie! You sound as accident prone as me!


----------



## Emzi00

I could live on bologna and cheese. :yum: Mostly the cheese, I like cheese. I like meat too. :yum:


----------



## Chadwick

That's gonna be a super tasty dinner though!


----------



## NubianFan

Not usually, just a bad day for that kind of stuff.


----------



## NubianFan

All I know is Big Foot is giving me a backrub tonight!.....:ROFL:


----------



## Chadwick

When I was a boy my dad called me laceration Larry !


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Ok I'm here what did I miss?! Anything big happen?? Sounds like someone had quite the day!! Its good you are still in a good mood though lol


----------



## NubianFan

I do twist my ankles a lot. Have weak ankles I guess, otherwise I don't usually hurt myself. I rarely ever fall, which is weird because I have been tripping over everything the last couple of days, it is like my feet are dragging instead of lifting up off the ground and I don't know if it is my feet or my shoes or something else.


----------



## Chadwick

I'm crazy, Leslie is busted up, Emma is lurking and likes cheese! What about you?


----------



## Chadwick

Did you switch from winter shoes to summer shoes?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

I have weak wrists...its not fun :-/


----------



## Chadwick

Emma I have been meaning to ask why zi in emzi?


----------



## NubianFan

No I have been wearing this moccasin though that don't really support my feet at all. They are just cheap shoes and I have been wearing them a lot because they are so easy to slip on and they are dark brown so they match everything I own just about. I like my maui islands which are a cheaper brand like Sperry's but they tie so when I am lazy I go with the slip on. The Mauis support my foot a lot better though. BUT I have been wearing these cheap mocs for a while now. And this tripping just started.


----------



## Emzi00

Chadwick said:


> Emma I have been meaning to ask why zi in emzi?


I like the sound it makes when you say it :ROFL: :shades:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Slip ons are my life all spring, summer and fall...crocs,sandals....then in winter I wear boots....I could probably count on one hand how many times a year I wear sneakers...


----------



## Emzi00

It's boots or nothing..  Barefoot is best, but you need shoes to go into stores....


----------



## goathiker

My toes would end up caught in the black berries if I wore sandals out here.


----------



## Chadwick

Ok had too look up the shoes to see what we are talking about! When I stop wearing boots and switch to shoes in spring I stub my toes a lot, I guess by brain expects more weight!


----------



## Chadwick

There are no man acceptable slip ons or I would be right there with ya!


----------



## goathiker

Danner hiking boots here. Well worth eating beans and rice for 2 months to pay for them.


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, I have had cars that cost less than your boots!


----------



## NubianFan

I don't really like sneakers. In late spring, summer and early fall I wear sandals. In the winter I wear loafers, the maui boat shoes, or moccasins. I rarely EVER were a dressy flat and never wear heals. I love tassel loafers and boat shoes best in winter but I have a pair of minnetonka moccs that are awesome, then I have these cheapo moccs that are okay.


----------



## goathiker

Chadwick said:


> Wow, I have had cars that cost less than your boots!


I wait until they go on clearance and buy last years fashion for around $80.00. They last about 3 years.


----------



## Chadwick

Ever seen five fingers shoes, I wore those in FL, here there is too much dew.....wet feet


----------



## Chadwick

They look nice, and I like buying US made


----------



## goathiker

Are five finger shoes like swimmers shoes? Those things are funny looking.


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> Are five finger shoes like swimmers shoes? Those things are funny looking.


They are swimmer shoes or just regular tennis shoes

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

No they are barefoot running shoes, and they have toes like a glove has fingers, they are are awesome comfy


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick

Barefoot shoes area newish fad the sole is super thin and flexable, I can pick up things with my toe still. And basically our feet are designed to flex so you allow the foot to move like it should but protect it from puncture too. I have stepped on nails with them and it didn't go through, boots and shoes don't stop em trust me!


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick




----------



## COgoatLover25

Chad, what we need to see is a video of you running across a field of nails all pointed up :lol: with the shoes on of course lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## Chadwick

First we gotta find some nail grass seeds


----------



## Chadwick

They make some that look more shoe like now with laces, these are 4yrs old!


----------



## COgoatLover25

No, REAL nails Chad haha


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## Chadwick

Ok, fine I'll find some cases of press ons tomorrow.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## Chadwick

I like your little goat picture Colorado


----------



## NubianFan

It smells like a wet chicken in here, I find that strange because I don't own any wet chickens....


----------



## Chadwick

Hmmm, do you own any recently dried chickens?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> I like your little goat picture Colorado


Thanks, fixing to change it


----------



## NubianFan

maybe??? but they wouldn't have been in here unless there is something my daughter isn't telling me....


----------



## sassykat6181

They look like gorilla feet lol


----------



## Chadwick

They really bothered a friend of mine ....... he called them monkey feet! That's funny must be true


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Lol those shoes are really big in Portland. Seems like all the athletic people in the city have them. My dad had some for a while but stopped wearing them for some reason. I go bare foot in the summer and if I wear shoes they are usually flip flops...unless I go hiking of course. In the winter it's running shoes cause the are the most comfortable and converse.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

amphibian shoes!!! I always thought they were super goofy, until I learned anatomy of the feet. shoes are actually pretty terrible for you, but I can't stand to get my feet dirty (yea....I'm one of those).


----------



## nchen7

so...I'm actually up late/early enough to see this sthinking meteor shower that's been happening these past few days....but of course it's cloudy out. argh!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Raining today....made some more lotions yesterday. Orange, Lavender, and Lavender/Lemon. Hoping to do my first batch of soap on Sunday or Monday....

Over the weekend we expanded the boys pen some and put new fence along the sides and front.We had the 4x4 goat fencing but I don't like it...we got the 2x4 no climb horse fencing....
I'll have to take pics when it's not raining out and show you guys all the work we have been doing!


----------



## nchen7

oohh!!! you're relaly getting the hang of making lotions! will you be selling soon? 

that sounds like a lot of work! I need to get hustling and finish getting the "birthing area" ready. I have less than a month to go!!!!

Leslie, are you excited??? Dru has less than 2 weeks to go!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

So anxious to see what your girls give you for babies!

Yes, I will be selling soon  We are making lip balms today too


----------



## nchen7

I know!! I'm so excited!!! I felt thumps yesterday from both girls. Buttercup looks huge already, I'm thinking twins for her. Missy is hard to tell bc she's so wide to begin with...I'm hoping its also twins. But we'll see!!

We FINALLY got the name and number of the guy who can slaughter. My bf said he was pretty eager. Will give him a call next week to set up a time.


----------



## nchen7

so I've volunteered to teach a bunch of guys at a rehab centre. today will be my first time, and their 2nd time doing yoga. I'm a little nervous, but excited.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

You're doing yoga with a bunch of rehab guys? Sounds interesting


----------



## nchen7

ya! some instructor friends of mine set it up, and they had the first class with the guys last week. they said the guys loved it. so this week is my week. I don't teach again until June. I heard some are ex-cons too...... but, I should be ok. they're at a facility, and they said they're all nice.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Careful Ni!


----------



## nchen7

thanks Stephanie. it'll be fine. it's at a facility, and there's always security and other people around. it's a place for intensive AA, and part of it too is they help the guys integrate back into society. it's a really cool place. they do farming, arts, maintenance work, etc.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nice.....hope it's fun for you. Hey, are you still doing accounting?


----------



## nchen7

it'll be interesting, that's for sure! not doing any accounting right now. just enjoying some funemployment. haven't really taken any time off for anything since like early high school....so I'm just chilling. lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nice! You'll be home for kidding :stars:


----------



## nchen7

yeep!

oh, question for you - today I saw our two white "pullets" fighting. they were hopping up and doing a kicky thing like how roosters do when they fight. do hens fight like that? or do we have two cockerels on our hands? Roo2 doesn't seem to mind them too much, so I don't know what to make of it.....


----------



## nchen7

look how cute these pineapples are!!! they're for the next batch of pina coladas. we have some ripe mangoes too, so we may have some mango pina colada! yummm


----------



## canyontrailgoats

They look delicious! Fresh pineapple is the best, once you try it you'll never go back to canned . 
And btw you might wanna double check your "pullets", they might be...Well, not pullets!


----------



## nchen7

yea...that's what we're thinking. oh well.....they'll be dinner at some point then. the guy we bought them from said we can trade. we'll see....


----------



## goathiker

My young pullets always go through a period of fighting with each other. You'll know for sure if they start trying to crow. 

I have 2 broody hens sitting eggs right now. The last thing I needed was more chickens.


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's how the figure out their pecking order Ni...if you add a new hen to an established flock, it starts all over again.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Some of my bro's handiwork  This is all almost handmade no machines really


----------



## NubianFan

He really has a talent that is nice stuff


----------



## COgoatLover25

yeah, you know he made when he was 9?


----------



## Chadwick

What are the first things hoof picks? And the 12 gauge things, buttons? And the flowers buttons?

Wow he does nice work! Now I want a knife!


----------



## NyGoatMom

He likes to keep busy I see!


----------



## Chadwick

Oh duh the flowers are spur wheels!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> What are the first things hoof picks? And the 12 gauge things, buttons? And the flowers buttons?
> 
> Wow he does nice work! Now I want a knife!


Yeah, he's really talented and he has a passion for it too


----------



## nchen7

NyGoatMom said:


> That's how the figure out their pecking order Ni...if you add a new hen to an established flock, it starts all over again.


huh...I've seen hen fights. these guys looked like rooster fights to me, but I'm used to seeing just the feral ones. maybe they fight different? ok...i'll still keep my hopes up. we keep calling them "girls" just in case. lol. if not, the two white ones names will be changed to Stewie and Roasty!

Jill, we'll take more birds.... lol

so that class was interesting. not too many joined in on the fun, and I was dying b/c I had to do everything with them. but it was good!!


----------



## goathiker

These chicks will be an interesting mix for sure.


----------



## nchen7

oohhh!!! that's some great metalwork!!! I love the horseshoe candle holder!


----------



## nchen7

Jill, do you feel like there's no one else in the world like you? (noticed your signature quote changed)


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> Some of my bro's handiwork  This is all almost handmade no machines really


I'll take a pair of spurs and a knife... he does really nice work.


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> These chicks will be an interesting mix for sure.


What chicks?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> I'll take a pair of spurs and a knife... he does really nice work.


Really ? I'll let him know and see if I can you get you guys in contact if you want 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## goathiker

Ni, I KNOW there's no one else in the world like me. 

Stephanie, I have 2 broody hens sitting.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ahhhhh.....nice. I need more meat....Just waiting on the weather to get a tad bit better. I have 3 broodies right now sitting on nothing...lol


----------



## goathiker

One of mine had dug an old egg out of the bottom of the nest box to sit on. I took it away and gave her 9 fresh ones today. 

My main rooster is Brown Leghorn crossed with Brahma. The lesser roo is Barred Rock crossed with Brahma. Then all the hens are different breeds like 1 white rock, 1 barred rock, 1 comet, 1 brown leghorn, 1 white, a couple marans, 4 wyandottes, 1 well summer, 1 leghorn/brahma, 1 leghorn/cochin (these 2 I love, Banties that lay like crazy)...

Yep, interesting chicks...


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: Those are some chickens I wanna see...LOL....


----------



## Chadwick

Jill

And you can't see me!


----------



## NubianFan

I can see you, and you are barefooted....


----------



## Chadwick

Hehe, I have turrets for dex!

What's up, better day today?


----------



## NubianFan

I guess I am all alone and I don't know what to do with myself. I am never alone except in the car during the work day.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, an empty house is terrible! I get that for sure!


----------



## Chadwick

Although it sounds like a good opportunity to boil yourself again!


----------



## NubianFan

I was thinking about it.... I also thought of a nap.

It is funny as soon as I said that about being alone the ferrets made a loud bang, I guess they wanted me to remember they were here too. LOL


----------



## Chadwick

Haha, ferrets huh, never had one of those.


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter is at a band competition and it isn't the kind the parents can go watch. I mean I could have gone but I wouldn't have gotten to see her perform. They go in a room just them and the judge and play their song and are judged on it. 
Good news is her band director called me today and said that he was almost certain she would medal and he said "I know she will medal if she plays to her potential, she is one of my very best." So unless she just gets nervous and freaks she should come home with a medal which will be good for her self esteem.


----------



## NubianFan

Ferrets are hilarious they are like a dog and cat mixed. They are loyal and bonded to you as a dog. but playful and similar to a cat in actions like stalking things and play fighting with each other. They also are just in love with life. Ferrets live big they do everything with their whole heart. Then collapse in their hammock and sleep the sleep of the innocent for hours.


----------



## Chadwick

Awesome!


----------



## Chadwick

Awesome for the daughter...cool for the ferrets, they look like fun in a tube!


----------



## NubianFan

My suggestion is don't go near them or you will be falling in love with ferrets and building them the ultimate outdoor play yard and waiting impatiently on your ferrets to arrive...


----------



## NubianFan

Ours are Rascal (daughter's) and Rowdy (mine) I said that if we ever get anymore we will get them two girlfriends and name them Chaos and Commotion....


----------



## Chadwick

Love the names, that must be the overall personality huh?


----------



## NubianFan

Ferrets grieve when they can't be with you, so say you go on vacation for a few days and have someone come in to feed them or once I was sick so I wouldn't handle Rowdy because they can catch a lot of human illnesses. Anyway I didn't handle him for like 4 days because I was sick I was still in the house and my daughter was feeding them and playing with them but when I finally was over it and held Rowdy again, he licked my entire face because he missed me so much. And when we go out of town and dad feeds them when we get home they will do that too


----------



## Chadwick

Awwwww, that's sweet! Are they weasel related?


----------



## NubianFan

Imagine tiny furry toddlers, mixed with playful kittens, mixed with playful puppies, mixed with the Tasmanian devil and you get close to their personality when out causing a ruckus.


----------



## NubianFan

They are weasels, they are all the Mustelid Family, weasels, fishers, ferrets, mink all that kind of critter.


----------



## Chadwick

I've got fishers all over camp! I should catch one and.....just kidding, I've seen the teeth one those things!


----------



## NubianFan

Look up the Ferret War dance on youtube and ferrets dooking on youtube, (no not going potty it is the name for the sound they make when happy and playing


----------



## NubianFan

Marty Stouffer the naturalist raised some orphaned fisher's and mom watched the documentary about it, and she said they acted pretty much just like bigger versions of my ferrets.


----------



## goathiker

Ferrets are domesticated Pole Cats. They've been domesticated almost as long as dogs.


----------



## NubianFan

Yep and they are pretty fantastic. They have wild pole cats in england still and other parts of europe. Some says they domesticated the steppe polecat and some say the european polecat but maybe a mixture of both??? I don't think anyone knows for sure.


----------



## NubianFan

I didn't mean weasels as specifically weasels but the weasel family. They are all similar in actions.


----------



## Chadwick

I watched a couple of videos and they are CRAZY!!!


----------



## NubianFan

They can poof if not descented Chad it smells like a milder variety of a skunk smell.


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> I watched a couple of videos and they are CRAZY!!!


They are hilarious


----------



## Chadwick

Eeeewwwwww. Just the term poof lends some icky factor there!


----------



## goathiker

They are noisy. I miss mine, I need to get another one.


----------



## NubianFan

Jill how do you put "I'm watching you" above your avatar pic, is it under custom avatar?


----------



## goathiker

You really can't buy an undescented fertile ferret very easy. Look for two ink spots tattooed into the ferrets ear. That means they are all fixed up.


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> Eeeewwwwww. Just the term poof lends some icky factor there!


LOL not my term just what I have always heard it called. It isn't truly spraying like a skunk, it doesn't have the oils like a skunk spray has to make it stick and last, it is more of a here and gone kind of thing... and not as pungent


----------



## goathiker

No, it's in your profile. You go to user control panel then edit details. It's in there under your hobbies and such. Called a user line.


----------



## NubianFan

yeah the marshalls tatoo, in america if you buy them at a petstore they will be descented and fixed. You will only get an intact one if buying directly from a breeder.


----------



## NubianFan

Okay thanks Jill


----------



## goathiker

The bad thing about getting an intact one is that most vets won't touch them for descenting. When I worked for the vet it would take days to get the smell out of the surgery room.


----------



## Emzi00

:wave:


----------



## goathiker

Hi Emma


----------



## Emzi00

Hi Jill, how are you?


----------



## NubianFan

I don't want an intact one personally, but on the ferret board I used to frequent they said they lived longer and had better health if not fixed. I don't know whether that is true or not but I want mine fixed and not smelly LOL. Which they are fixed and descented.


----------



## NubianFan

Yay! Emma


----------



## NubianFan

Gosh y'all I am starting to get nervous less than two weeks til Dru is due.


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Yay! Emma


:lol: Yes, I've been around here lurking, decided to be social..


----------



## NubianFan

I noticed you liking things.


----------



## Emzi00

I tend to do that :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

So how has everyone's day been?


----------



## Chadwick

Awesome, after two years of bad labor ears at camp I got my Amish freind to help this year......work ethic plus! Everyday is so much easier than last year!


----------



## NubianFan

Well my daughter just called and they are going to be later than they thought... sigh, they are still on the bus on the way home...
So here Chad pictures of the crew for you 
First pic is Rascal when he was a kit and second is Rowdy as a kit. The last two are Rowdy sleeping half in his hammock half on the shelf, he woke up when I snapped the first pic and the second pic is the look on his face, it looks like he is saying "Mom Why? Why did you have to wake me up"


----------



## Chadwick

They are adorable! Rowdy was yours right?


----------



## Chadwick

Funny nose!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah Rowdy is mine and Rascal is my daughters and it is so funny they actually mirror my daughter and I's personalities.


----------



## Chadwick

Cool! I like the kit name for a baby one, makes me want one and a cat ... Kit kat!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They are so cute Leslie!! I miss my ferrets! They are so cool


----------



## NubianFan

I have went back on south beach diet and even though I have been eating I am starving.... I may have to scrounge something else before she gets home...


----------



## Chadwick

What's allowed on that diet?


----------



## NubianFan

Well the actual diet is in two stages the first stage which lasts two weeks you aren't allowed any carbs at all to break your body's habit of craving carbs, then you go into maintenance phase where you can have any good carb but only bad carbs as a treat. Bad carbs are sugar, white flour, pasta, white rice, and white potatoes. Good carbs are any fruit, sweet potatoes, corn, carrots, honey, whole wheat bread or pasta and brown rice. 
I am not doing the strict first phase as I have done it before, I am just trying not to eat any carbs but today I had a salad that had a few kernels of corn in it and tonight I had a sweet potato. But I have barely had any carbs for three days. I have done this before and it works well for me, I lose weight and actually feel much better if I would just stick to it, I am not saying it is right for everyone but it works well for me. It is basically eating healthy.


----------



## NubianFan

You are allowed any dairy, any meat, fish, poultry, any veggie that isn't a carb which is most of them. You are allowed fats in moderation. You can have butter on your sweet potato or mayo in tuna salad. You just have to stuff your tuna salad in a tomato instead of eating it on bread. Unless you are in maintenance phase then you can have it on whole wheat bread.


----------



## Chadwick

I think someone missed my rant on men.....


----------



## NubianFan

But he does advise you to eat lean meat.


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> I think someone missed my rant on men.....


????


----------



## NubianFan

Skyla I wish I could build mine an outside enclosure so they could get outside more often. I take them out in the playpen but I have to sit with them and watch them the whole time in case of escape and they LOVE it outside...


----------



## Chadwick

Guys don't do any of this. Girls do, and guys dig girls no matter what. Guys should be the ones dieting and dressing better!


----------



## NubianFan

Oh trust me it has nothing to do with me wanting to look better. It has to do with me wanting to feel better. I am tired of feeling liek I am going to pass out everytime I eat a carb loaded meal. Carbs are literally poison to me, they aren't to everyone but to my system they are. I can't take them and feel good. I don't even really miss them, except for the white potatoes. The reason I find this hard to stick to, is I have to pretty much make all my food, you can't go to a restaurant and get a carb free meal very easily. And you would think with as many diabetics are there are in the world they would make some concessions to them. But fast food you are stuck with a salad and I get tired of salads quick. But a cut of grilled or broiled meat and steamed veggies and some dairy I can eat that all the time and never get tired of it.


----------



## NubianFan

Besides I only want one guy. And if he likes me he already does, and if he doesn't changing my appearance isn't going to make any difference.


----------



## Chadwick

You dropped any heavy hints like a said yet, that guy needs a wake up call!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey guys what goin on?


----------



## goathiker

Cooking a steak for dinner.


----------



## NubianFan

Hmmm He is so busy right now I don't think he knows whether he is coming or going. He is a worker bee. He has too many irons in the fire. I don't know, I know that I am at least important to him as a friend, because he is always there for me if I really really need him. He makes time for me when it matters. Beyond that I don't know


----------



## NubianFan

Yummm steak that is what I had, steak, steamed veggies and baked sweet potato


----------



## NubianFan

COgoatLover25 said:


> Hey guys what goin on?


Hey do you still want to see pics of my goats?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Sounds good Jill , have any of you guys ever ate Wagyu beef?


----------



## Chadwick

He likes you, just kiss him!


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> Hey do you still want to see pics of my goats?


yes!!!!!


----------



## Chadwick

I'll bite is that the Japanese expensive beef?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> I'll bite is that the Japanese expensive beef?


Yeah, it's the expensive kind lol Have you ate it?


----------



## NubianFan

Ok here they are
Dru she is the one that is due soon 
The most recent one is her and Daff in the snow that was in march of this year. believe it or not.


----------



## Chadwick

Nope, I eat normal priced meats! I do have a slaughter and meat processing place here that has the best beef I have ever had.


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> Ok here they are
> Dru she is the one that is due soon
> The most recent one is her and Daff in the snow that was in march of this year. believe it or not.


I love their colors!!! When is Dru due?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Nope, I eat normal priced meats! I do have a slaughter and meat processing place here that has the best beef I have ever had.


Yeah, I've never had it but we're hoping to buy a Wagyu bull to cross on our Longhorn heifers


----------



## NubianFan

Daff love of my life and fighter extraordinaire 
The boys she is with in the one pic are deceased they died of cocci


----------



## NubianFan

And last and least LOL at least in size Pipsqueak Mini Nubian


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> Daff love of my life and fighter extraordinaire
> The boys she is with in the one pic are deceased they died of cocci


Sorry to hear about the boys but Daff is very pretty  I just love my Nubians too, they're just so affectionate lol


----------



## NubianFan

Dru is due in 13 days!!!!


----------



## Chadwick

I love daff with the straw in the corner of the mouth! I don't know why that just cracks me up!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Any one like my avatar?


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah that is cute!


----------



## NubianFan

welp I am gonna scat and go pick up my daughter at the school they should be rolling in soonish. ttyl


----------



## COgoatLover25

ok, bye Leslie!


----------



## Chadwick

Yep, that's good!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I don't have pics of my Longhorns but do you want to see their parents?


----------



## goathiker

Sure.

I have fat piggies.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Here's their moms


----------



## COgoatLover25

and here's their dads


----------



## NubianFan

We are home, my daughter got a Number One Medal which is the highest you can get, kind of like 1st place or blue ribbon. I am so proud of her and she is beeming....


----------



## goathiker

Oh, that's awesome for her.


----------



## NubianFan

I think the piggies are cute and those long horn cows are gorgeous! 
Night everyone I better fix around and get to bed.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie. I gotta give DH his dinner and run the does in...


----------



## goathiker

Wow, love love that top heifer.


----------



## Skybison

Since everyone is sharing their pet pictures, I thought I'd pop in with a picture of one of my piggies, Chewy. I was doing a little expirementing with my camera and decided to put him in my lightbox. His brother wasn't willing to cooperate though, haha.

The pictures didn't upload in full quality, but, oh well <3


----------



## nchen7

COgoatLover25 said:


> Sounds good Jill , have any of you guys ever ate Wagyu beef?


 I've had kobe beef sliders many years ago, and let me tell you they were the most delicious things I've ever eaten! So soft and buttery. Melted in your mouth!!! I think the wagyu cows are the same as kobe, but you can only call a kobe cow kobe is when they're from japan? Like how only champagne comes from a certain area in france.

Leslie, how exciting for babies!! Hope the kidding kit is ready! I'm happy you realize carbs aren't your friends, or probably refined carbs aren't good for u (they're bad for everyone). Hopefully u feel better soon!


----------



## NubianFan

I have already lost weight and I only started this tuesday morning. I know because for three weeks I have been going out to the farm and working with the kids and horses. And I am wearing jeans today that I tried to wear last friday and they were just too tight. But today perfectly comfortable. I also have on the same shirt today that I wore monday and it hangs better and is looser than it did MONDAY


----------



## nchen7

AWESOME LESLIE! :stars: always feels good when you can see results! 

I tell many people (some who work out obsessively but eat like crap and don't lose weight), that diet has a LOT to do with your weight. if you eat well, your body will keep itself at its optimal weight. people don't believe me until they actually eat well, then they start dropping the lbs. 

so here's a recent picture of our new "pullets" (I'm going to keep calling them girls until I hear someone crow!)


----------



## NubianFan

I cant tell in that pic if they have saddle feathers or not.


----------



## nchen7

I keep looking for saddle feathers, but don't seem to see any. the feathers there are round-ish. let me see if I can gather some of them up and take pictures of their back ends.


----------



## nchen7

ok...here they are

good news! we got an egg from Beyoncé this morning! soo cute. Roo2 was keeping vigil to make sure she was safe while laying.


----------



## NubianFan

Hmmm still not sure im that one pic it looks like there could be the beginnings of them but just not sure


----------



## NyGoatMom

Leaning towards roos Ni....

Here is what we have been busy doing...putting up new fencing for the girls and boys  The girls got the top posts, and a new gate and the boys got more space


----------



## nchen7

sweet fences Stephanie!

dang.....thought they looked like roos, but I was trying to second guess my gut feeling. oh well. guess we'll have a roast and a stew in the future......

my bf's farm will have about 50 laying hens, and now they're about the same age as our pullets. when we move, we're moving these chickens up with them. do you think it's a good idea to bring some of the pullets from there to here so there are more of them (in case we eat one of the roos before they go to the farm)?


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking

Hey guys:wave:


----------



## goathiker

Hi, welcome to Goat Spot.


----------



## NyGoatMom

nchen7 said:


> sweet fences Stephanie!
> 
> dang.....thought they looked like roos, but I was trying to second guess my gut feeling. oh well. guess we'll have a roast and a stew in the future......
> 
> my bf's farm will have about 50 laying hens, and now they're about the same age as our pullets. when we move, we're moving these chickens up with them. do you think it's a good idea to bring some of the pullets from there to here so there are more of them (in case we eat one of the roos before they go to the farm)?


Thanks Ni!

How many would you be integrating?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hi :wave: Welcome to TGS


----------



## nchen7

we're thinking 3 or 4 to our existing batch, and then the 6 or 7 back to the 40-something.


----------



## NyGoatMom

That should work.....add them all at the same time.
So you're moving?


----------



## nchen7

apparently. not sure date yet. there has been an accepted offer on the house we're in right now, so animals have to move around for a bit.... we're just about to head out to the other house where there's water.....I can PM you about it tmr if you'd like


----------



## sassykat6181

Hubby rescued some kittens from an excavator engine compartment today  he is not a cat person. The kids are in love with them


----------



## Jezzie

sassykat6181 said:


> Hubby rescued some kittens from an excavator engine compartment today  he is not a cat person. The kids are in love with them
> View attachment 65878


Awe to cute!!

One of our barn cats had babies. Sadly only one has survived and for some reason the cat as moved the baby under the goats hay feeder!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I have a feral litter I'm watching. There's a gorgeous long haired masked smoke that going to come live in my barn in a couple weeks. I'm not even a cat person but, he's just too pretty to get run over.


----------



## NubianFan

I am kind of aggravated at my friend. Do I have a right to be or am I being selfish?
Here's the story. Tonight at 7:30 pm he texted me and asked if I could help him get some cross ties with the truck that Dad and I share. He wants to get them tomorrow and he wants to get two loads, He wants me and my daughter to help load them in the truck. The place we are getting them is an hour drive from my house and he wants to go there and back twice. So basically at least bare minimum I would have to give up half my saturday. He is offering only to pay for gas used and pay my daughter something if she helps load. I don't want to say no, but sheesh. Couldn't he have given me more notice? I had things I was really looking forward to doing around here tomorrow... That will just have to be forgotten about if I do this for him. He has helped me out in the past but nothing like this. I once asked him to help me load a cable spool in my truck but that literally drive time and all took 15 minutes because we work together and the place that gives away the cable spools is only like 5 minutes from our work place if that basically just down the street. It isn't even that I mind helping him, it is just that I don't want to do it THIS WEEKEND.... sigh.... am I being jerk, or am I right to be annoyed by this?


----------



## Chadwick

That's a little short notice. There is nothing wrong with saying no if you want to. Too many people won't say no then feel irritated that they said yes.

Another option tell him you can make one trip, and plan another trip later.


----------



## NubianFan

Well the other thing that is aggravating me at him is he asked me this at 7:30 tonight and I have tried to call him twice since then to talk to him about it and he keeps blowing me off, he says he can't talk right now because he is talking to the dude down the street. He keeps not answering my call then texting me "one second" Nearly two hours have went by. I just think that is rude. If you are gonna ask a favor last minute then don't blow off the person you are asking it from when they are trying to call you to discuss it. 
So I finally just sent him a text telling him I didn't mind doing it but I really had plans this weekend and really was looking forward to my stuff and could it be done another time.
And he hasn't bothered answering that one. He is immature, he is a good person, but he is a little too self absorbed sometimes and it gets on my nerves.


----------



## ksalvagno

Unless you can do it without being upset, then don't do it. I have learned that unless I can do something without expecting something back or feeling resentful, I should not do it. If you already have plans, then tell him no. It doesn't matter what your plans are. His wants/needs are not more important than yours. Offer to do it another day when YOU want to do it.


----------



## goathiker

Don't let him use you Leslie. That's a pattern to start.


----------



## Chadwick

Well I am a push back when pushed person so you can filter this through that lens!

I would text him that you can help him another time you have plans. Statement not question. I would bet he will find time to call!


----------



## NubianFan

That is basically what my daughter said. She loves this guy too she thinks he is cool. (because he acts like a kid LOL) and even she said, mom just tell him no you have stuff you wanna do this weekend.


----------



## NubianFan

This isn't my crush by the way, just a guy I have known for a while because we work together. He and his family (wife and daughter) are our friends and they are good people he is just one of those people who is so wrapped up in their own world.


----------



## Chadwick

From the mouths of babes


----------



## ksalvagno

After how he treated you, it would be a definite no, I'm not available at all. To not call you back is rude and I would NEVER put up with that crap.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'm with Chad....I can help you NEXT weekend but this weekend I have things planned. Statement.


----------



## NubianFan

ksalvagno said:


> After how he treated you, it would be a definite no, I'm not available at all. To not call you back is rude and I would NEVER put up with that crap.


I am glad you say that because that really is what annoyed me the most. After that is when I felt like really just saying no, which is pretty much what I did in the text I sent last. Which I think is why he hasn't answered because he realizes he isn't going to get his way.


----------



## sassykat6181

If you're upset now, you're really going to be pi$$ed when you waste your day. Tell him NO


----------



## NubianFan

I have never really told him yes or no, I was still trying to get info from him when he wouldn't answer my call. But now I think it is just a no.


----------



## ksalvagno

Oh well. Maybe next time he wants a favor, he will figure out to treat you better.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I hate when someone expects last minute favors....not emergencies, of course, but favors like that. Like you have nothing better to do, so of course you'll do it


----------



## Chadwick

Moral of the story, treat any freind with a truck very very nicely!
Bring a freind with a tractor meals!


----------



## NyGoatMom

hehehe....:lol:


----------



## goathiker

Reminds me of my sister. Hey lets meet up in Lincoln City. I'll meet at 7:30 am. Um, no you won't I'll be sleeping at 7:30 am, milking at 11:00 and I could maybe meet you around noon. Oh, well the afternoon's not good for me. We HAVE to meet in the morning. Uh, NO we don't. Does the word Swingshift ring any bells? Anyway, I haven't seen her for like 2 years now. She won't bend and I don't feel safe driving that far with no sleep.


----------



## ksalvagno

That is sad. Amazing when people are unwilling to compromise.


----------



## NyGoatMom

My brother expects me to drop everything too for HIS schedule :/.....drives me nuts.


----------



## NubianFan

I just sent him a text clearly telling him no. He did respond and was pleasant about it. So that's good.


----------



## NubianFan

My sister just comes up with these crazy schemes she wants me to get involved with, they are so surreal sometimes but she honestly thinks they are good ideas and then she is upset if you don't comply, which I never do because well they are CRAZY....


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol...too funny Leslie.....


----------



## NubianFan

My sister is a whole nother story I love her she would give your the shirt off her back, but she seriously has some warped thinking. it's sad because she probably has a genius level iq she is just weird...


----------



## goathiker

That's awesome. My little sister is always telling me about how things were...Before she was old enough to remember. She's so funny. We just have to remember that she lives in Judy's world. 
I have the fun of being the middle sister. If I visit one the other is mad. If I go hold Judy's new baby Joy thinks I hate her. It's soo much fun...


----------



## NubianFan

I have a sister and a brother and me and my brother don't get a long at ALL Like as in we don't even speak. But my sister is good people, just wanders around in a much different world than the rest of us.... LOL


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh boy....at least my family's dysfunction is in not communicating for months (or years) at a time for no real reason except not talking :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey guys! Night guys!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Night


----------



## NubianFan

Night!


----------



## goathiker

My brother joined the Navy at 17 and later paid my parents $40, 000 for raising him so that he won't have to associate with us anymore. I have talked to him a few times but, you want to talk about weird...Oh my. I'm weird and he's too weird for me. He has a wife and family here in WA and a wife and family in Okinawa.


----------



## NubianFan

I am glad you guys talked me through that, even with almost being a therapist, it is sometimes hard to see clearly when it is yourself in the mix. I just didn't want to not help him because he has and would help me, but I would never ask him to do something like that on a half day's notice either.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> My brother joined the Navy at 17 and later paid my parents $40, 000 for raising him so that he won't have to associate with us anymore. I have talked to him a few times but, you want to talk about weird...Oh my. I'm weird and he's too weird for me. He has a wife and family here in WA and a wife and family in Okinawa.


You know. I always think any man that wants to deal with more than one woman, must have issues, most men can barely handle one of us... do they know about each other Jill or do you know?


----------



## goathiker

The kids found each other. Oops. He's always had issues from a young teenager. He was at least 11 when I could start remembering him. He was abusive and unemotional, I don't know, he's what you call a creep.


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> My brother joined the Navy at 17 and later paid my parents $40, 000 for raising him so that he won't have to associate with us anymore. I have talked to him a few times but, you want to talk about weird...Oh my. I'm weird and he's too weird for me. He has a wife and family here in WA and a wife and family in Okinawa.


:shock:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow.


----------



## NubianFan

My brother is pretty awful too. But in a different kind of way, he totally uses my parents. He is at the very least self centered but I think it is much worse.


----------



## NyGoatMom

^^that's so aggravating, isn't it?


----------



## goathiker

Hey, I come from a completely dysfunctional family. I married at 17 to a man I loved and partly to escape the fate. We've been married 30 years last January. I stand my ground, I'm okay with being alone, and I'm proud of my kids. I think that I did the best thing I could under the circumstances. 
The rest of the story eventually had my husband and I running to Alaska after moving 3 different places to confuse the trail. We stayed there until our children were old enough to defend themselves and then moved back for the sake of DH's family. 
I have made peace with all that happened and have an okay relationship with my family now...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Jill, you amaze me....it's good you can see past it. I, too had a lot of crap in my life and it's all water under the bridge for me now...


----------



## goathiker

NubianFan said:


> My brother is pretty awful too. But in a different kind of way, he totally uses my parents. He is at the very least self centered but I think it is much worse.


Oh, that's not good. Your parents need to be able to relax and be peaceful in their twilight years. Why do so many think they should be cared for?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well, off to watch another old black and white movie and fall asleep.... :ZZZ:


----------



## goathiker

Have a good one. Think I'll go read some some PAW stories.


----------



## NubianFan

Ok guys have a good night.


----------



## goathiker

Ah, I'll still be here for a while watching everyone go to bed 
All my PAW stories are on the other tab.


----------



## NubianFan

I am still awake but not for long. I got sunburned today which isn't so bad, not a bad burn but my lips got burned/chapped Now THAT I hate because then I usually get a fever blister a couple days later.... sigh....


----------



## nchen7

Wow! Everyone with disfuntional families! Glad I'm not alone with that one......

Leslie, good on you for saying no!


----------



## sassykat6181

Rainy day = slooooow farmers market. Ugh


----------



## fishin816

My doe Gypsy is kind of (very) underweight. How can I get fat and happy again?






feed her seperate? More beet pulp? More alfalfa?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

is she low on the totem pole? if so you may have to separate her and feed her.


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> is she low on the totem pole? if so you may have to separate her and feed her.


She is fed on the milk stand every morning, with mainly alfalfa pellets. Is there anything I can add to the feed? More beet pulp? Oats? Something high in calories?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

sassykat6181 said:


> Rainy day = slooooow farmers market. Ugh


aww...that sucks. lots of waiting around?

I miss having a great farmers market near me. haven't been to an amazing one since last year!


----------



## NubianFan

Anything you add or change you need to do slowly.


----------



## NubianFan

Where is everyone over here today? sleeping through the rainy day?


----------



## goathiker

Getting ready to go grocery shopping.


----------



## ksalvagno

Heck no. Outside doing yardwork on a beautiful day. Tomorrow is our rainy day so I have to get things done.


----------



## kenzie

ksalvagno said:


> Heck no. Outside doing yardwork on a beautiful day. Tomorrow is our rainy day so I have to get things done.


Same here!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

oh well good thing it isn't til tomorrow for you it has slammed us all day here today, yesterday was our pretty day. I have been doing load after load of laundry inside today, my house looks like a dry cleaners stuff hanging everywhere and laundry baskets of clean clothes in one place and hampers of dirty in another.


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> Getting ready to go grocery shopping.


that's always fun!!


----------



## goathiker

It can be. I need to get some creep feed for the littles and some veggies. Got to pick up a used tiller, mine's going to throw a rod anytime now. Some chicken for the dogs. I like shopping on Sunday evening. Everyone else is at home recovering from their weekend. We take our rest day on Saturday.


----------



## NubianFan

I actually like grocery shopping most of the time.


----------



## NubianFan

I just read something disturbing.


----------



## goathiker

What's that?


----------



## NubianFan

I read about Erzabet Bathory a Hungarian countess and torturing serial killer. I had never heard of her but the things she reportedly did are very alarming and horrible.


----------



## NubianFan

She reportedly tortured and killed at least 80 young girls some say as many as 650 dead. She started with the daughters of peasants and only was stopped and investigated and confined (she was never formally tried or convicted) when she began killing the daughters of lesser nobles.


----------



## NubianFan

Have you ever heard of her Jill? I won't put more details on here but some of the things she has reportedly done to these girls was revolting and shocking.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Disturbing.....

I just banded Oliver today. (Daisy's buckling) He is 7 weeks but he was starting to extend. He is one unhappy camper  Poor guy. Can he get baby aspirin at all?


----------



## NubianFan

I don't know, but I would be afraid of aspirin because it is a blood thinner but don't take my word for it because I really don't know.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well banamine is the one thing (ok well one of the few things) I haven't gotten yet. So I was hoping aspirin would be ok. If not, he'll have to tough it out. 
Why is it us women feel so bad for the boys being castrated but when our girls are in labor we are ecstatic? :lol:


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Because one is losing his baby making parts, while the other is giving you a baby! Idk lol


----------



## goathiker

Oh, I'll have to look her up. DH did a study of serial killers for his writing several years ago. I'll tell you, the female ones are more brutal and creative then the male ones ever thought to be. Harder to catch too.


----------



## goathiker

Steph your boy can have a baby aspirin. Banamine thins the blood too.


----------



## NubianFan

I am ecstatic to have the new kids but I will admit I am very worried for Dru. In fact if I had known I would be this worried I might not have started this project with goats...


----------



## NubianFan

And Jill yes, it is interesting but also hard to read, I get the willies easy though.

And speaking of Dru I just went out and wrassled her around and got some recent pics in between storms so a very wet and very mad Dru wasn't a very cooperative portrait subject so the pics kinda stink but I will post her waiting thread as soon as I get them cropped and uploaded.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks Jill, I'll do that in a bit then...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Why are you so worried Leslie?


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, that's nightmare material there!


----------



## NubianFan

Just so many horror stories of people having to go in and untangle kids only to lose them or find them dead already and sometimes even lose mom. I have pulled calves but assisting a goat seems so much harder. Plus I never was this attached to the cows.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, but you only hear about the bad kiddings on here. No one really comes on here and says that everything went great very often. I've maybe helped 5 or 6 times in all the years.


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> Yeah, but you only hear about the bad kiddings on here. No one really comes on here and says that everything went great very often. I've maybe helped 5 or 6 times in all the years.


That's true and I remember you telling me that before so I try to keep reminding myself. I just posted her waiting thread, she is so scruffy wet and hairy in those pics though LOL


----------



## NyGoatMom

Poor baby...I gave him one adult low dose (81mg)aspirin. He is slightly shaking  He drank about 1/3 of his bottle.....but it was in two increments...Hope it goes numb soon for him.


----------



## Chadwick

Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, me too. Poor lil guy!

How many days left now Chad?


----------



## Chadwick

Well end of May is picking out time end of June ish is bring home.....too long


----------



## NyGoatMom

awwww, it'll be here before you know it  So is it going to be 3 then?


----------



## NubianFan

well here comes another round of storms. sigh...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Seriously? We are out of heat now completely.Been about 53-56 in the house and in the 40's outside......thank goodness the pipes can't freeze anymore!


----------



## Chadwick

Yep 3! I can't wait! It seems like it has been a month and a half, it has only been two weeks on Tuesday!

How bad is it Leslie?


----------



## NyGoatMom

You're on goat time now! :lol:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Don't you give copper every six months? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Mom says according to the tornado predictor scale our local news people use it is the highest she has ever seen it in the "severe risk of tornadoes" tonight. 
In other words, it very well could get very bad.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Chadwick said:


> Well end of May is picking out time end of June ish is bring home.....too long


Aw yay you are getting closer!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Chad aren't they cute!


----------



## NubianFan

Put more pics on Dru's waiting thread including a pic of her hairy developing udder and a pic of her pooch.


----------



## NubianFan

I want that tri colored one, I call dibs Chad can't have it.


----------



## Chadwick

Oh sure rub it in!!! Hehe

They are very!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh boy Leslie.... Stay safe!


Copper boluses are very farm oriented...some give them not at all and others do every 3 months....just depends on your particular farm and feed


----------



## canyontrailgoats

He's in awe of their cuteness lol 
I love the colored one, I've never seen that before!


----------



## Chadwick

I like solid colors so that works for me, when can we come get em colorado


----------



## NubianFan

We have a storm cellar we can get in if we have to. I just don't wanna,... I am so not in the mood for that tonight.


----------



## Chadwick

Do you have a good basement Leslie?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ummm...I call the red one.................


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's good. I don't reckon anyone is ever "in the mood" for it :ROFL:


----------



## Chadwick

Sorry, I was a little late on that question!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> I like solid colors so that works for me, when can we come get em colorado


I wish they were mine ( if they were, you guys can't have them! haha )


----------



## Chadwick

Too late we already called dibs!


----------



## NubianFan

My parents have a storm cellar, My great grandfather built it on this land, he was ingenious and put in venting and drains, so while most old cellar fill with water and can't be used anymore this one still works and stays reasonably dry. It is a good cellar, but it is a cellar, dark, dank, pressed together sitting on 4 of our worst lawn chairs, (because we don't want to leave our good ones down there) with a few candles a crank up radio and a hurricane lamp. Sometimes it is actually fun, but it is tiring. Also it is at my mom and dads, about a 1/4 mile run for me and daughter across an open field then the road then their yard. If it is raining we get soaked and then have to sit there wet. Last time we went I ran and slipped and fell and hit my knee on my rock stepping stones and hurt my knee pretty bad, I honestly that time would have been safer in the house because the tornado missed us.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Talk to the people who own them then Chad! haha


----------



## Chadwick

Leslie put a bag of dry clothes down there.

Colorado, nope you gotta get them, so we can come pick them up!


----------



## COgoatLover25

You don't know exactly where I live so haha!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok, whoever has/gets the angoras....I get one!

Leslie....why don't you drive to your parents?


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'll take a buck or a wether


----------



## Chadwick

That's not hard, just wander around Colorado looking for strange pigs and expensive cows!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

lol, well let me know when ya'll are on your way...so that i um can suddenly have an emergency to attend to in another state haha


----------



## NubianFan

NyGoatMom said:


> Ok, whoever has/gets the angoras....I get one!
> 
> Leslie....why don't you drive to your parents?


I don't have a garage and neither do they so I would still get soaked and getting in and out of the car would take longer than running.


----------



## NubianFan

we just lost power for a sec and it is raining so hard and looks green outside, going to pack my storm bag.


----------



## NyGoatMom

ahhh, I see. Man, hope you guys don't get hit with a tornado.....


----------



## Chadwick

Good luck! The one I was close to in Colorado as a boy had green sky, I remember that sky so vividly


----------



## NubianFan

it usually jumps us because we live right on top of a mountain. But it did hit us when I was 7 so it can hit here. I have my storm bag packed and right beside the door, flashlight, two candles, box of matches, dry clothes, a bottle of water for each of us, and some prepacked lunch meat that can sit on a shelf just in case.


----------



## Chadwick

Prayers for you here!


----------



## NyGoatMom

don't forget some chips! Or something to munch on....maybe a board game or a pad of paper?


----------



## NyGoatMom

You know, run for your lives, but don't forget the scrabble board! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

My friend who lives about an hour and half south of me just texted me and said the tornado sirens are going off there.


----------



## NubianFan

You know they used to tell you to just run and get out , but now they say to bring water and your ID they say if your ID gets blown away sometimes it is very hard to replace.


----------



## NubianFan

4 counties fairly near me under tornado warning, my county under severe thunderstorm warning.


----------



## Chadwick

Stay safe!


----------



## NubianFan

we are fixing to come into the worst of it, if is slacks off raining, I may go ahead and make a break for mom and dads and stay at their house til it passes or we have to cellar dive, so if I disappear that is probably why.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Stay safe Leslie!!! Just remember don't risk your life for pictures! haha


----------



## NubianFan

ugh power keeps flashing off then back on again, knocking my internet out which is the only way I have besides my stupid weather radio to know what is going on. Mom is supposed to call me if we get under a tornado warning but if the power is off her cordless phone won't work.


----------



## NubianFan

Crap the county right west of us is under a tornado warning now. I may have to cut out in this pouring rain I wish it would slack off for 5 minutes


----------



## NyGoatMom

man, sounds awful?


----------



## Chadwick

When it settles out let us know you are ok!


----------



## sassykat6181

Been dealing with enterotoxemia in one of my favorite does all day. I am deathly afraid to give her penicillin IM.....can I go sub q? She had 6cc at 2pm and the vet gave her some orally in the MVT drench at 330


----------



## ksalvagno

Yes do it SQ.


----------



## sassykat6181

Thank you!


----------



## nchen7

NubianFan said:


> Just so many horror stories of people having to go in and untangle kids only to lose them or find them dead already and sometimes even lose mom. I have pulled calves but assisting a goat seems so much harder. Plus I never was this attached to the cows.


Leslie, the lady we got our goats with, she has about 100 girls give birth, and she said she never really had an issue except a few times. her girls are very free range so when they're ready, they separate themselves from the herd and voila! babies in the morning. lol. it'll be great.

keep safe Leslie! give us updates when you can!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well after 1 aspirin my lil guy is doing much better.....how often can he get it?


----------



## Chadwick

Well the news cast from Arkansas doesn't look good! Anybody know where mayflower is in regards to Leslie?


----------



## NubianFan

it hit us, sorry we didn't regain power til early in the morning, so this is the first time I have been able to update y'all we are all fine, and our houses are fine, but lots and lots of outside damage, lots of trees down, including two trees on my goat barn, don't worry the goaties are safe, don't know about my horses yet, but all other animals safe. We were in the cellar when it hit and we could hear it loud wind swirling and awful sounding. We have chainsaw out cleaning up trees. ttyl just wanted you to know we are safe.


----------



## ksalvagno

So glad you and your family are safe.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Glad you guys are safe! Hope the horses are too....how scary!


----------



## nchen7

Glad everyone is safe Leslie.


----------



## Chadwick

So glad you are ok, wish I was close enough to help with the cleanup


----------



## nchen7

Chad, you strike me as someone who likes to use chainsaws..... lol


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, I have been known to cut so e trees up! For the sawmill, firewood, and especially living in FL after hurricanes and storms. I enjoy helping storm cleanup, it's when people really need your help.


----------



## NubianFan

I have seen three of my four horses, dad claims he has seen all four this morning and they were all fine, but I have yet to lay eyes on my best horse my Paso Fino Buddy, It isn't unusual though for the herd to be spread out when they are moving, and they are on 36 acres at the moment with several side pastures and wooded areas. I will go out again soon and look for him some more. Lots of damage been out taking pics just now, some of it is sad. Red bud tree that has been my favorite tree since I was a girl and has always been there blew down. a walnut that had roots under the well curb blew down. Not attached to the walnut tree that much but that well was drilled by my grandfather it is capped as a sort of wishing well style, and the concrete curb around it had his name and 1937 written in the concrete. When the tree fell the leverage of the roots pulled the concrete up. I will post some of the pics later. I don't feel like it right now. 
The goats are SO upset, two trees fell on their barn, they are so scared. I am so worried about Dru under all that stress with her being so near, I hope it doesn't cause her to go into labor too early or lose the baby/babies.


----------



## Chadwick

We used to walk the streets with chainsaws and just go in people's yards and start getting limbs off of things after storms! It a good way to get sweet tea too!


----------



## NubianFan

Oh and we have the old home place house on our property. It was the one my great grand parents lived in and it was damaged roof damage, no one lives in it, we use it for storage and it is history, you know? Kinda sad. But it is still standing so I think it can be repaired...


----------



## Chadwick

Oh my, is there any goat stress relief tips?


----------



## NubianFan

I do wish you were here Chad, we honestly could use the help. I put my daughter on small limb pick up she already has a stack head high picked up.


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, good luck with the cleanup, give the goats kisses from all of us!


----------



## NubianFan

we just came in for some breakfast, I am boiling us some eggs, then back out. I let daughter stay home from school today, we didn't have power most of the night/early morning, so with the excitement then no power neither of us slept well (we are used to fan noise) the big walnut fell so close to the cellar we were in and the roof damage to the old house was right next to the entrance to the cellar, but we didn't hear any of that because all we could hear was swirling wind that is how loud the wind was. it was actually vibrating the cellar door. I was afraid it was going to suck it open, but I guess great grandpa knew what he was doing when he built all that stuff.


----------



## Vamountainman

Sounds like yall hada heck of a time out there. Glad all are safe. They are calling for around 6 inches of rain here and my Rd crosses a Creek that will surely flood out and lock is in.


----------



## Chadwick

As a father I can say, he is probably so proud to still be able to protect his family with the cellar he built! I could not imagine feeling anything but happiness if something I built saved my families life generations later!


----------



## Chadwick

Call some loggers about that walnut, you should be able to get at least 2.50 a board foot for it. If it is big you could be looking at a couple of thousand dollars.


----------



## Chadwick

I can email you a board ft per log spread sheet so you know how much wood is there.


----------



## NubianFan

it is a black walnut, is it the same?


----------



## Chadwick

Yep, I would be buying it from you were I there!


----------



## nchen7

oh wow Leslie! glad you guys were ok!! how scary!!! tornadoes scare me the most out of all the natural disasters.


----------



## Chadwick

Agreed tornadoes are scary stuff, and I played in weak hurricanes as a teen.


----------



## goathiker

We get Typhoons over here. Fun stuff.

They peter out to about 70 to 90 mph winds by the time they hit us.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah,typhoons are just hurricanes that are up north, so you know what that is all about!


----------



## nchen7

typhoons/hurricanes are also scary, but at least you get ample warning if one is going to hit.....


----------



## Gumtree

Just dropped in to say G'day  some of you's might remember me...lol
I don't have any goats at present, simply not suitable... but some day...lol "dreams"
Anyway hope all is good on your fort 
G'day & See ya later, - Shirrelle


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hi gumtree....sorry to hear you have no goaties! Someday soon maybe


----------



## Chadwick

Hey everybody! Who's around tonight?


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm here but not for long...


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## Chadwick

Just so you know I'm not really gonna wander Colorado looking for your pigs!


----------



## Chadwick

Wow that wasn't long!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm back... I didn't think you'd come all the way from PA anyways haha :lol:


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## NubianFan

I just made it back, I had to drive across the state through bean fields and swamps today on a work project on top of everything else. 
Anyway I am so tired after last night and today I feel like I could just pass out.


----------



## sassykat6181

Spring is finally is here in Mass! The barn swallows returned today. Yippee!!!!!


----------



## Chadwick

Wow kat you are a ways behind PA that's for sure! How early do you get winter?


----------



## NubianFan

Here Chad this is the only one I have of the walnut right now. That is the well in the center my grand dad dug. My mom has put a concrete outdoor table topper over just to keep things from falling in it. The concrete around it we call the well curb. It is what has my granddad's name in it and "1937" You can see how when the tree fell, the root under the well curb leveraged up the concrete. Luckily the corner with 1937 and his name in it is the other corner on that side which wasn't affected.


----------



## NubianFan

Geesh sorry about all the typos guys I really am tired.


----------



## Chadwick

If you can cut the straight logs off of the roots and limbs, you can post those on Craig's list for 500 dollars. Might help with the roof damage anyway.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I know how you feel kat! We are still at highs in the 50's and lows in the lower 40's....

Leslie...dang! what a shame


----------



## sassykat6181

50ish daytime and 40 nighttime. It was a strange winter season. We judge our seasons by the birds. When they leave we know winters coming


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, we do too...until you see a lot of robins, we aren't in "spring" yet! In the fall we watch the geese leave...


----------



## NubianFan

funny when the geese come it is our winter


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol...so weird! For us they are just coming back


----------



## NubianFan

although, more and more geese are staying around here year round, especially Canadian geese. There are several pairs within a 20 mile radius of me that just stay now. 
We have one pair that stays on our pond year round.


----------



## Chadwick

I saw a pond here frozen over except the spots that had geese in them, maybe 2ft square each!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Haha Leslie, they are getting sick of our weather :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

I just today lost the last little bit of snow in my yard :stars:


----------



## NubianFan

Good Grief!!! it is nearly MAY!!! remind me Stephanie, if I ever get to come visit you, to come in July...


----------



## goathiker

Supposed to be 84 here on wed. Ninner ninner ninner


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hahahaha! My son's GF from Va came up in late June....she was complaining the whole time...."When I left Va, it was JUNE!" :lol: 

I wanted her to come in January... :twisted:


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol Jill!


----------



## NubianFan

So I could come in July or August and feel like I was on spring break again? Yay!!!!


----------



## goathiker

Notice how I didn't mention the rain showers or 80% humidity. We're going to breathing a swamp...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, August is good....

and yes, Jill....the humidity kills me....when I lived in Va, I hated it. Every time you walked out the door, your hair went flat and a swarm of no-see-ums clouded your vision!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Here it is a long winter, but summer is usually ok as far as humidity. Sometimes we have a week or so that's really bad but most of the time there is a breeze...


----------



## Chadwick

I miss the humidity! My nose has been cracked for two years now its so dry here!


----------



## goathiker

It doesn't last long here. As soon as the ground's dry and the spring rains are over, it gets really nice for about 4 months. 
I can't wait...


----------



## NyGoatMom

chadwick said:


> i miss the humidity! My nose has been cracked for two years now its so dry here!


:lol: :ROFL:


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'm looking forward to being able to have a warm breeze blow through the house. I am sick of this 40 and 50 degrees....we have had enough cold this year!
BUT, I am happy that it isn't as cold as it was....

Oh,hey,Jill....my nubian bottle baby that I got from Vt...she must have gotten frostbite on her ear tip. It was kinda puffy, but the girl said she had been putting vicks on it? Anyway, it is now I am assuming "sloughing" off and she has a pink fleshy part. Nothing looks raw, but her ear almost looks split...widthways....if that makes sense.. Anything to watch for or to do?


----------



## Chadwick

Agreed an open house is to dye for about now!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I love to have the windows open...they stay open all night and closed during the day when it's hot out. Keeps the house a lot cooler than outside but allows nice air flow. Only thing that sucks is when the gander goes off at 5 am!


----------



## NubianFan

NyGoatMom said:


> :lol: :ROFL:


You laugh but i know exactly what he means, I can't stand it when it is too dry too long, It hurts my nose too.


----------



## goathiker

Her ear should be fine. Just keep it clean and dry and it will do it's thing.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh, believe me, I get it! We heat with wood, and people never fill the pot on the stove :hair:


----------



## Chadwick

FL to PA was a huge humidity jump, my bagpipes didn't play right for a year and a half.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok, but what is "do it's thing?" I have never seen a goat with frostbite on the ear really.....gonna google that


----------



## goathiker

Chadwick said:


> FL to PA was a huge humidity jump, my bagpipes didn't play right for a year and a half.


I hang out around welders and truck drivers. You can't put a line like that out there. I am bursting with inappropriate come backs.


----------



## goathiker

NyGoatMom said:


> Ok, but what is "do it's thing?" I have never seen a goat with frostbite on the ear really.....gonna google that


It will either heal up or part of the ear will fall off.


----------



## Chadwick

I almost just put pipes but changed it to bagpipes!


----------



## Chadwick

But I was talking about a musical instrument!


----------



## goathiker

:ROFL::shades:


----------



## goathiker

Uh oh, I'm 5 minutes late with refilling alfalfa pellets. All heck is breaking loose out there.


----------



## Chadwick

So, the frozen ear will fall off and the living edge will just heal over?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Tsk!Tsk! Jill :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, headed out to milk....I hear Daisy "calling" me now lol


----------



## goathiker

NyGoatMom said:


> Tsk!Tsk! Jill :lol:


I didn't even mention the commercial fishing boats I spent my teenage years on. I learned from the best.

Yeah, any part of the ear that died will just slough off and new tissue will seal it over. Vicks is a great thing to use for frostbite because it helps keep circulation to the affected part.


----------



## Chadwick

Huh! Well nature has to have a way to loose frozen ears as thin and away from the body as they are so, that makes sense! 

Vicks! Who thought to themselves....ah just put some of this on here!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Hello all!! What's up?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Not a ton, how bout you?


----------



## nchen7

Jill, you worked on a commercial fishing boat? What HAVEN'T you done?

Today I gave the girls a birthing trim. Had to cut off Missy's fuzzy pants. She looks funny to me now...


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Just got inside from working all day. I'm tuckered.  Hay and straw is getting delivered tomorrow. Still gotta figure out grain, but we got all our basic meds ordered. Goats coming home sometime this week! and I got some halters so I'm excited to train my boys with those. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

I was thinking the same! What were you catching on said boat?


----------



## nchen7

How exciting!!! I dunno how people can have their animals not where they live. It must be hard. I like looking out the window and seeing everyone there.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

nchen7 said:


> How exciting!!! I dunno how people can have their animals not where they live. It must be hard. I like looking out the window and seeing everyone there.


Yeah it's been really tough. I look forward to seeing them out my bedroom window! Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Yay, for you, plus yay for the spoiled goats that get that barn!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Chadwick said:


> Yay, for you, plus yay for the spoiled goats that get that barn!


Haha!!XD I know 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok, milked one goat, grained 5 others, fed the two bottle babies, brought the kids inside, locked all the birds in....we're good. Took me 30 minutes. Morning takes about 45-50.....


----------



## nchen7

That's fast! I dilly dally so it takes me a while putting everyone away. Morning is easier, but I haven't started milking yet...


----------



## NubianFan

Does it make me weird that'd I'd like to have this?
http://littlerock.craigslist.org/grd/4429249469.html
Sometimes I am such a guy.... to be a girl...


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol Leslie! No, it makes you a cool chic!


----------



## NubianFan

And where is Carmen, I found her a horse
She said she wanted a Friesian well this girl is going to have one pretty half friesian. 
http://littlerock.craigslist.org/grd/4445187662.html


----------



## NyGoatMom

nchen7 said:


> That's fast! I dilly dally so it takes me a while putting everyone away. Morning is easier, but I haven't started milking yet...


Well I have a routine down and that makes it easier....plus I have started organizing where all my stuff is so it's right handy.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Lol no. A few years ago I wanted to be a Navy Seal until I realized only guys could be.  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

:shocked: Navy Seal? That's intense stuff!!

I should have a routine down, but I like to hang out with them. Today I did some clipping too which took longer. I don't think the girls like me much right now...

Leslie, 9 days!!!! How excited are you???


----------



## NubianFan

We need a snoopy dance Icon Ni!!! :wahoo:


----------



## Emzi00

Chadwick said:


> I was thinking the same! What were you catching on said boat?


I could think of some very inappropriate answers to that question.  Watch how you word things...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh gosh! I forgot about Dru! Yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nchen7

I have so much to do before kidding time! This week we need to find some more pallets so I can make the kidding area.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I know, yours are getting closer too Ni! Seems like a month ago you were asking which buck....where does the time go??


----------



## nchen7

I know!!! Buttercup is actually waddling!!! I hope she has twins...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Got any updated pics?


----------



## goathiker

I did shrimp one season, tuna, and a tourist pleasure fishing boat. I don't recommend any of them if you like to smell nice or even presentable really. I never liked waiting tables and cashiering. 

I got pellets refilled, birds put away, cleaned out the car, and dinner started. Everything's quiet until dusk.


----------



## COgoatLover25

My 2 Nubian are building little udders! Sometime in May!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I bet that is one smelly job.....I would much rather smell a buck than fish! :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Nope, not weird awesome! I'd take that trailer too!


----------



## nchen7

I'll get some pics tmr. Everyone is looking so cute! I've been feeling babies regularly. Sooo excited! Nervous but excited. I'm hoping I'll be there for the big day this time!

Ok, I'm off to bed. Nite nite everyone!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, me too ....Nite!


----------



## NubianFan

night everyone I am turning in early tongith


----------



## Chadwick

My time too, goodnight!


----------



## Chadwick

NubianFan said:


> night everyone I am turning in early tongith


Yeah, you need some sleep!!!!!!!!


----------



## goathiker

G'Night everyone. You all need to move to an earlier time zone for me...


----------



## COgoatLover25

My 2 Nubian girls are filling their udders!!!!!!!!


----------



## goathiker

Awesome. I'm all done for the year. Just raising babies now.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm so excited! They're both FFs


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Call me crazy but I've taught Chance how to shake. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Hey that's cool. Now to teach him to fetch you a juice out of the cooler. That would be really handy. :lol:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Taught him a few other tricks too. Wanna teach him how to bow now. Haha well Nibbles is the one that drinks water bottles so maybe I can teach him XD 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I'll get that stuff written out for you as soon as we eat. Everything's late tonight.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Oh no problem! Whenever! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

The the lady I am getting the angora kids from has sheep and llamas also and has a small fiber arts shop too. She asked me to turn some whirls for drop spindles, I said yes, but then found out the high end drop spindles are turned as one piece so I tried my hand at the first one today. It is about 10 grams heavy but a good first try, and I don't think too heavy to be useful. Can I get some opinions? Thanks gonna post some pics next


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick




----------



## nchen7

I'm no professional, but that looks so pretty! maybe you can do a trade - woodwork for goats???


----------



## Mamaboyd

wow,nice work! I haven't a clue about those things so hopefully someone else will know better than me.


----------



## Chadwick

That was on my mind too! I cut up a board to make ten of them, they sell on the internet between 25-45 dollars so, even if she doesn't I could sell a few to help with feed and such. It took about an hour to make.


----------



## Mamaboyd

Anybody else about to blow away? Good grief, the winds are nasty today and big storm is coming. My animals are not happy about being stuck in the shelters and my horse gets all spooky when it is windy and races around bucking like an idiot. I have picked up more toys that my kids have left outside because they have blown everywhere. I am afraid our roof is going to blow off lol


----------



## Chadwick

It's windy here but not that windy! Most horses hate heavy wind.


----------



## Mamaboyd

my horse really really hates wind..and anything that snaps, cracks and pops lol. We try to stay out of the paddock on the really bad days as we never know if he is going to run us over. He has calmed down alot since we have gotten the goats though, but they are all put away so who knows what he will do. And our bucks are housed up in the horse shelter, with their area divided off so I have to go past the horse to get to them lol.


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, poor guy, you know he is just hating it and acting out. Wonder if there is anything that would comfort him?


----------



## Chadwick

I think I might post them in fuzzy fibers thread and see what they say.


----------



## NubianFan

Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Chadwick

How's it going Leslie, everything back to normal? Dru ok after all that stress?


----------



## NubianFan

Lots of clean up done, Dru still hanging in there so yeah. Everythings good


----------



## Mamaboyd

Chadwick said:


> Wow, poor guy, you know he is just hating it and acting out. Wonder if there is anything that would comfort him?


He misses his little buddy, our doe that kidded last week who is in the doe shelter. When we started putting her in there a week before she kidded, he got all mopey cuz he couldn't see her. They are best buddies and share the big bale of hay together when all the rest of the goats take off. He was better after he saw her out and about in the pen the other day but boy did he ever mope. He also had a rough start to life, multiple surgeries to his knees when he was a baby...so we have to give him msm for his joints . He was born into a racing horse family but was given up for adoption due the fact that he cannot be ridden etc. That is why we have him


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> Lots of clean up done, Dru still hanging in there so yeah. Everythings good


What happened ?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## NubianFan

Tornado hit us it was up in the air not on the ground but lots of trees down. Including two on the goat barn and lots of outside damage


----------



## COgoatLover25

Everyone ok?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah we are fine, and the houses we live in are fine. Some roof damage to our homestead house that is on our property. We were in the cellar when it hit. We could hear the swirling winds.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Glad you all are ok 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## NubianFan

Well I just tore through a taco salad like that tornado through our trees. This diet leaves me so hungry by the next meal. I guess that is good, means I must be burning it all up, but good gravy, I feel like I barely had a meal. LOL


----------



## Chadwick

I talked to a thin super heathy fella years ago, asked him how to stay healthy. He said leave the table still hungry, never get full. He had always stopped eating while he was hungry, and let me tell ya this guy was 85-95 yrs old and strong as an ox!


----------



## nchen7

I don't like to feel hungry. don't over eat, but always be snacking. like how hunters back in the day when they grazed all day long. eating slowly helps with hunger too....

so Leslie, snack on some nuts or something. should help you get through to your next meal.


----------



## NubianFan

You are supposed to have a snack of nuts or string cheese or pb and cwlery or something between each meal on south beach. I just jumped inro this withput shopping so I have been winging it


----------



## nchen7

oh....sorry. what about hummus? I love hummus.

maybe just chew some of your hair?? LOL


----------



## NubianFan

Omg!!! I LOVE hummus. When payday comes I will go.shopping


----------



## nchen7

do you have a food processor? you can make homemade hummus quite easily and super cheap.


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah I do, I have done that a lot only I actually just use my mini chopper and make ti with garlic and chickpeas, and lemon. I love it, but I was at work so that wasn't an option at the time. I might make some tonight for tomorrow though. I do have a can of chickpeas.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Anyone have a good recipe for hummus?


----------



## NubianFan

I just put chickpeas, (one can) some, olive oil, garlic and lemon to taste in my food processor you are supposed to used sesame seeds too but I never do.


----------



## Chadwick

Maybe a drop of sesame oil?


----------



## NubianFan

Well it is supposed to have tahini which is just a sesame seed paste. But I never have it so I never add it.


----------



## nchen7

no! no sesame oil! sesame oil is usually roasted, and it's WAY TOO STRONG for hummus. if you don't have tahini (it's like peanut butter, only sesame seeds), then just omit it....


----------



## goathiker

Put roasted red peppers instead...Yum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh no....no hot stuff for me :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Oh they're not hot. They are roasted red Bell peppers.


----------



## nchen7

or roasted garlic. MMMM!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

ohhhh, never tried one, always thought they'd be hot.


----------



## Chadwick

I guess I like sesame too much!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I love sesame....we make sesame chicken at home with our home grown chickens...Yum,Yum!


----------



## nchen7

Stephanie, you've never had bell peppers before?!?!?


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahaha....not really , maybe in something I didn't realize? I don't really care for peppers...at least green peppers.


----------



## NubianFan

baba ganoush is another good dip it is made with eggplant. yummmm


----------



## nchen7

I don't like bell peppers....they make me bloated. I feel like a balloon when I eat it. hot peppers I like. lol


----------



## NubianFan

I'm not crazy about green bell peppers I can sort of handle the red ones and I like the yellow ones okay but the orange ones are the best.


----------



## NubianFan

I LOVE anaheim peppers I like them better than jalapeno, serrano, or banana or bell.


----------



## Chadwick

I grew so e purple ones last year, they were like super good!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I have not even heard of some of these peppers...


----------



## NubianFan

LOL my dad was a truck patch produce farmer for years, there aren't too many veggies I haven't heard of. They even called him Veggie Man.


----------



## nchen7

Stephanie! where have you BEEN?!?! I love cayenne peppers. it's my new favourite thing. cayenne in dark chocolate - YUM!


----------



## NubianFan

I am cold....


----------



## nchen7

have some tea Leslie.


----------



## NubianFan

I have found this new show on netflix called The Paradise, you guys would probably hate it because it is a british period show and they are sort of slow moving but I LOVE it I have become addicted to it, in three episodes, this last one made me cry.


----------



## Emzi00

Leslie, our goat plantation/suburb/mansion/takeover will not be in Tennessee.... I vote Nevada....


----------



## NubianFan

nchen7 said:


> have some tea Leslie.


mmmmm Golden English tea..... that would be good, I just huddled under a blanket instead it is fuzzy and soft.


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> Leslie, our goat plantation/suburb/mansion/takeover will not be in Tennessee.... I vote Nevada....


Why Nevada? Have you found gold? or uranium? What's happening in Nevada?


----------



## nchen7

Emzi00 said:


> Leslie, our goat plantation/suburb/mansion/takeover will not be in Tennessee.... I vote Nevada....


no....no Nevada. I don't like deserts, and they've had some weirdness with feds trying to get ranchers to move off their land....


----------



## goathiker

I could do Nevada. No Colorado or Wyoming.


----------



## goathiker

The weirdness is the BLM trying to get the ranchers off BLM land. Yeah, don't know where that is going...

Idaho, Idaho is nice. Or you could all just move to Oregon...


----------



## NubianFan

Oregon sounds better to me I like green, and of course if I am going to marry Big Foot I have to live near all his relatives....


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Why Nevada? Have you found gold? or uranium? What's happening in Nevada?


Well it's out west, close to California.... we could just live on Lacie's property.... Jill said something about laws or something good.... we could do Oregon too, but not the part that gets cold....


----------



## nchen7

I could do Oregon, except I'm not so into the whole rain thing......


----------



## goathiker

Yep, if you move down here our pasture would look like this...My boys have been working on this 5 acres for a year now.


----------



## Chadwick

No desert for me either, I had my honeymoon in Tenn. and fell for my wife there, but as long as we have Forest I am good


----------



## Chadwick

Emma, you mean business don't you!


----------



## Emzi00

I'm thinking somewhere south or west, not east coast or midwest. :chin:


----------



## NubianFan

Chad, Chad, Chad, don't you know you are supposed to fall for your wife BEFORE the honeymoon.... sheesh....


----------



## ksalvagno

NubianFan said:


> I have found this new show on netflix called The Paradise, you guys would probably hate it because it is a british period show and they are sort of slow moving but I LOVE it I have become addicted to it, in three episodes, this last one made me cry.


If you want to watch a funny British show, Keeping Up Appearances is hysterical.


----------



## NubianFan

Arkansas is south... Hey! I already live here


----------



## Emzi00

Chadwick said:


> Emma, you mean business don't you!


Yes Sir! No way in heck I'm staying in Michigan!


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Arkansas is south... Hey! I already live here


Tornadoes...


----------



## NubianFan

ksalvagno said:


> If you want to watch a funny British show, Keeping Up Appearances is hysterical.


Oh I love that show. I watch a lot of British comedies too. My favorite though is Last of the Summer Wine. Or as we call it at our house "the old man show" LOL


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Yes Sir! No way in heck I'm staying in Michigan!


Why don't you like Michigan? :lol:

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> Tornadoes...


Pffft Tornadoes, Snorenados, I can teach you all the proper way to have a cellar party....


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> Why don't you like Michigan? :lol:
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
> Website coming soon!


Long or short version?


----------



## goathiker

Emzi00 said:


> Tornadoes...


Yeah, I like storms you can play in.


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Pffft Tornadoes, Snorenados, I can teach you all the proper way to have a cellar party....


As long as we have cheese. :thumbup:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Long or short version?


Short for sure haha

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## nchen7

I'm with Jill - no tornadoes....


----------



## Chadwick

I was dating my wife for about two weeks, when my great grandmother passed, I had my first cell phone and forgot to charge it for three days, when I charged it I had a message from mom about grandma Esther. I had 24 hours to drive from FL to IA and that's a 22 hr drive! My car was junk, I mean bachelor junk, not just standard junk! My wife said we can take my car, we drove 22 hrs straight, got to moms in time for both of us to shower and change clothes. So afterward we had to rush back, we both worked at the same restaurant as trainers. So, we started another 22 hr drive. We made it to tenn and it was getting dangerous so we stopped at the closest place, "see rock city", in the morning we did the tour, that place was so cool! And we fell in love on the ride but we consider that the place, because it was so cool and we stopped there for no reason. Honeymoon in Townsend outside smokey mountain state park.


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> Short for sure haha
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
> Website coming soon!


Michigan is bad.


----------



## NubianFan

Alaska would be perfect if it wasn't so cold. I think if I relocated it would have to be to Washington or Oregon or to the Florida/Alabama coast.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Michigan is bad.


Ok, it can be longer than that 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## Chadwick

Ok, Pennsylvania it's not as hilly here and we have feed stores by the dozen, plus I spend 1/4 of what I did when I bought everything at stores.


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> I was dating my wife for about two weeks, when my great grandmother passed, I had my first cell phone and forgot to charge it for three days, when I charged it I had a message from mom about grandma Esther. I had 24 hours to drive from FL to IA and that's a 22 hr drive! My car was junk, I mean bachelor junk, not just standard junk! My wife said we can take my car, we drove 22 hrs straight, got to moms in time for both of us to shower and change clothes. So afterward we had to rush back, we both worked at the same restaurant as trainers. So, we started another 22 hr drive. We made it to tenn and it was getting dangerous so we stopped at the closest place, "see rock city", in the morning we did the tour, that place was so cool! And we fell in love on the ride but we consider that the place, because it was so cool and we stopped there for no reason. Honeymoon in Townsend outside smokey mountain state park.


You know Chad I have a lot of stories like that but none of mine end that well.


----------



## Chadwick

I'm a lucky *******


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> Ok, it can be longer than that
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
> Website coming soon!


Most of my family is here, I don't like the lake effect, winters are cold, I hate snow, people are bad here, lots of bad towns around here, lots of shootings, not a lot of alpine breeders, no army bases....


----------



## nchen7

what a cute story Chad!

I haven't been in enough states to really pin point where I'd like to be. but for now....it's Ontario for me. haha


----------



## Emzi00

nchen7 said:


> what a cute story Chad!
> 
> I haven't been in enough states to really pin point where I'd like to be. but for now....it's Ontario for me. haha


Only problem I have with Ontario is speed limits, too slow.


----------



## nchen7

LOL! no one follows them! if you don't like Michigan, you'd hate Ontario. it's just as cold (in some places, warmer in others)....


----------



## goathiker

How restrictive are the gun laws Chad?


----------



## Emzi00

Ontario is fun in the summer, walleye get big up there, pike were small where we were though... the guys caught a huge perch too.


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> I'm a lucky *******


I literally have an very similar funeral story. I drove a boyfriend halfway across Texas to his grandfather's funeral because his car was crap and we knew it wouldn't make it. We got bad gas at some crappy station and it ruined my fuel pump. We had to call his mom to come get us on the side of the road, which he neglected to tell me was a witch. Now I don't mean she was a witch with a capital b. I mean she was a practicing witch. So here I am stuck in Texas with a broken down car staying at my boyfriends' mother's house. She had creepy dogs that layed in the hallway and watched me all night. She did pay to get my car fixed but she used a cheap mechanic and it did get us back to Arkansas but it then failed again and I had to have it fixed again, so I was still out all the money. He did propose to me and we were supposed to get married, but he ended up cheating on me with his ex girlfriend. Funny thing is his witch mother told me that I was too good for him and said "you know he is my son, but if I were you I would run because he isn't any good" 
So that is the difference LOL That seems to be how all my stories end up.


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, that story is 11 yrs old in May !!!! How did that happen?


----------



## Chadwick

That stinks! There could have been benefits to a witch mother in law!


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, you sure seem to pick the wrong ones, eh???

Emma, I haven't fished much, but my bf is excited at the prospect of fishing. and yes it is fun in the summer!


----------



## NubianFan

Apparently I do. The thing is experience has taught me better, but now the good ones that I pick don't want me. It is that kind of jerk that always seems to be attracted to me. So I have been alone for 10 years since my divorce and quite a few years before my marriage, basically I feel like I have been alone my whole life.


----------



## Chadwick

There are laws that restrict guns..... Not here! I have a neighbor that shoots a Barrett 50 caliber sniper rifle at exploding targets! He shoots from a 3/4 mile stand at the target 3/4 mile away! It sounds like a cannon! $7.50 a shot


----------



## Chadwick

Can't use semi auto guns to hunt unless you are disabled, but you can have anything you can get clearance for.


----------



## nchen7

someone shot a monkey yesterday. loud BANG down the street. I hope they actually got the monkey......


----------



## Chadwick

Why shoot a monkey?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Are they a nuisance there Ni? What type of monkey?


----------



## nchen7

Green Monkey

they're a nuisance. they rip out gardens and farms. one girl told me she was growing carrots. one day she noticed her carrots weren't doing well. tried as hard as she could to get them back to health. then, she pulled one out - a monkey pulled a carrot, took a bite, and put them back into the hole. darn things.

when it's fruit season, they pick fruit, take a bite, and throw it away. they also throw things AT you sometimes.... I've heard of small pets and birds get injured/killed by monkeys.

there's a bounty on their tails with the ministry of Ag. they're cute, but....scary!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ick, I hate monkeys...


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, easier to think they're cute when you don't live with them....although I gotta say...:laugh: at putting the carrot back in the hole! :lol:


----------



## nchen7

it's funny until it's you!!! they're creepy... the babies are adorable though.

we had one poop on my bf's car..... :s


----------



## goathiker

Chadwick said:


> Can't use semi auto guns to hunt unless you are disabled.


Pennsylvania is dead to me


----------



## Chadwick

That looks like the kind that got loose in lees burg FL when I was there, it took them 2.5 yrs to catch it, it was on the news weekly, sightings and such!

The carrot thing is funny!


----------



## NubianFan

COgoatLover25 said:


> Ick, I hate monkeys...
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
> Website coming soon!


I hate monkeys too!!!! Most people think I am weird for that. but yuck I would shoot them if I lived there and it was allowed.


----------



## Chadwick

Why, to much or too little gun control? I thought I had you on my side there for a min.


----------



## nchen7

it's funny....out of all the places slaves were brought over from Africa, only Barbados and Nevis are the only ones with green monkeys..... not sure they didn't make it to the other islands or the US (except for the escape artist).

there's a "nature reserve" here that sends live monkeys to labs. I prefer if they get shot.....


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, from what I know, you're allowed to shoot them. you just need a gun licence. then take their tails in for the bounty. oh, you're technically not supposed to shoot mommas, but people do and keep the babies. I do not condone that!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I do find them cute to watch....but I am sure they proliferate there to the extent that would be bothersome...but man, I like monkeys  Super cute!


----------



## nchen7

they are cute! they're just super annoying.... lol. and the big males freak me out.

ok all, I'm headed to bed. nite nite everyone!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nite Ni!


----------



## Chadwick

Good night don't let the monkeys bite.......your carrots


----------



## NubianFan

night Ni


----------



## goathiker

To much gun control, they've gotten their toehold already. Really it doesn't matter. Someone always thinks that more laws are better. I was mostly teasing.


----------



## Chadwick

You really don't need to hunt with guns here, I could take deer out with a slingshot there are so many! It's nothing to see 20+ in the backyard at dusk


----------



## NyGoatMom

Now deer are not as cute as monkeys...............


----------



## Chadwick

What, deer and goats are related?!?!


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Ni


----------



## NyGoatMom

Deer are the nuisance here.....I never mind when one gets shot...that and black bears. They are getting bold....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> What, deer and goats are related?!?!


Well, yeah!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## NubianFan

NyGoatMom said:


> Now deer are not as cute as monkeys...............


bu bu but HOW can you say that deer and beautiful and monkeys are so repulsive!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Monkeys are so cute...lol....If they aren't cute, they're really neat looking!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Deer are a dime a dozen here....so booooorrrriiiiinnnnggg to look at. LOL


----------



## goathiker

Not very closely related. 
Yeah, here you have to track deer for 2 miles and shoot them from across the canyon 4 minutes after it's legal to shoot.


----------



## Chadwick

I got a buddy in Florida that goes home to Syracuse every year for hunting season, he would be glad to help!!!


----------



## NubianFan

bleck monkeys look like really ugly humans.... NOT good if you ask me. Even the most beautiful humans aren't that great looking compared to most of the animal kingdom.


----------



## Chadwick

You would never track a deer here! Just trails well beat in covered in hoof prints!


----------



## NubianFan

Deer are kinda a nuisance here too, but I still think they are better than monkeys. and clowns. and spiders.


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol...I just meant in this whole area. It is flooded with whitetail...yeah, they're pretty, and yeah the babies are cute...but there are so many.There are road kill deer all the time! Dangerous at night to drive...I have a friend who refuses to ride his bike at night because of the level of deer.....


----------



## NubianFan

Hmmm Stephanie what if you saw a monkey riding a deer then what?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Clowns are just clowns...and spiders eat flies! Spiders are our friend Leslie! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Now THEN the deer would be interesting to watch :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

A fly, riding a spider, riding a monkey, riding a clown, riding a deer....


----------



## NyGoatMom

riding a bear........


----------



## NubianFan

Monkeys are evil ugly things who bite and fling poo, Clowns are pedophiles, and spiders are blood thirsty murdering opportunists....


----------



## NyGoatMom

^^ :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

NyGoatMom said:


> riding a bear........


:slapfloor:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Tainted much, Leslie?


----------



## NubianFan

LOL tis true,... if you were small enough, that spider would have you for lunch, just spray him with miracle grow and see how long he stays your friend...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hmmmm....lets see, what do I dislike?.......Mosquitos, knats, fleas, mites, lice, no-see-ums, flies, pretty much like all animals ...deer I like ok, just so ordinary


----------



## NubianFan

Okay I gotta go to bed, ttyl, try to stay away from the msc's


----------



## Chadwick

Msc's???


----------



## NyGoatMom

How is this not adorable?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, me too...nite all!


----------



## NubianFan

NyGoatMom said:


> How is this not adorable?


OMG!!!!! that looks like something out of a Dr Seuss book.... SCARY


----------



## Chadwick

Goodnight everybody!


----------



## Chadwick

Monkeys that are spider sized, nice!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Pygmy Marmosets.............adorable!


----------



## NyGoatMom

This is for Leslie...two of her favorites combined! :lol: It's a spider monkey!


----------



## goathiker

Old world monkeys are okay. Apes are disgusting.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie and Stephanie.


----------



## goathiker

Meanwhile in Goathiker land...Dinner's almost ready...


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

I had a homemade cupcake and apples for my dinner/snack lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I'm going to have a meatloaf sandwich. That's like a luxury around here with the price of farm raised beef. 

Oh that website, I'll get to that reals soon here.


----------



## goathiker

So, today Don gets finished with a tank. It's a split, which is a pain to begin with. It's all done...Painted, plumbed, with a pump on each end like normal. The customer calls and goes oh, we forgot to tell you. We want both pumps on one end. Great. The customers always right you know. So, tomorrow he has to cut out the pump heads, replumb the tank, repressure test it, repaint it...People are annoying...


----------



## nchen7

people are annoying. i really dislike dealing with people.....

ok, this is for Leslie (when she wakes up and sees it b/c apparently i don't sleep anymore.....). This isn't my monkey story. but look how CUTE he is?!?!?










That was a little monkey we named George who adopted us for a while, he was an escaped (badly treated!) pet. He lived freely in our garden and was great fun to have around.

He and the puppy were the BEST friends. Spent hours playing and grooming each other. Once, when he went off with some other monkeys and came back beaten up, the puppy spent ages licking all his wounds clean.

Sadly George went away again one day and we haven't seen him since.


----------



## NubianFan

The puppy is adorable. The monkey looks like an ugly, hairy, wisened little old man....... Sorry you just can't make monkeys cute to me... 
Sometime when I get time I will tell you my monkey horror story.


----------



## nchen7

well, I still think baby monkeys are adorable!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Thought I'd share this  haha so this is what they think when this happens. Lolz









Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

sooo cute!


----------



## Chadwick

I can think of worse things to be conquered by!


----------



## sassykat6181

Here's a pic of the little runt I saved yesterday


----------



## Chadwick

Aw wow what a cutie!


----------



## sassykat6181

She was half frozen and left for dead. I warmed her up and she's doing well. Nursing from mom with some assistance  just under 2 lbs


----------



## NyGoatMom

Adorable baby


----------



## goathiker

Alright, dressed in shorts and halter top. Preparing to scare the neighbors to death.


----------



## nchen7

LOL!!! Why would you go around scaring people Jill??? Lol!!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Cause she's Jill that's why XD She does stuff like that  lol

Meanwhile I am very ticked off at the county again....the nerve of those ppl...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

What are they doing now?


----------



## Emzi00

Jill, I don't think I want to be your neighbor.... ever.....


----------



## goathiker

Sure you would. We'd get in to so much trouble all the time. :laugh:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

goathiker said:


> What are they doing now?


Well apparently the previous owners of the property were suppose to fill out a questionnaire for the EFU Farmland deferral on the property an didn't. Well it's overdue now and the county is blaming us even though we had no idea about it and we could lose the EFU deferral in 30 days if they don't fill it out......ya I'm mad. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> Sure you would. We'd get in to so much trouble all the time. :laugh:


Okay, okay.. You got me.... :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Sounds like it's mostly the last owner's fault. I'm sure it will work out for the best.


----------



## Chadwick

Do you have contact info for the previous owner?


Jill what's the scary part?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Oh I'm sure it will...I hope it does...it just doesn't help that the county person was more than a little rude. Yeah our relator is supposed to take care of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pretty little girls  And I swear I'm not choking them.... :lol: and the only reason I pinched the one does' top line is because she was resisting me  What do you guys think? Which should I keep?














That is Carolina's Last Dance (thanks Jill for the suggestion  Not sure what her barn name should be though.















This is South of France. Also need a barn name for her.

I will be taking them to two shows in June, then two or three in late August to early September. Super excited to show them, I think they will do well  Two of the shows are sanctioned as well!


----------



## goathiker

The scary part is the glowing of white skin.


----------



## goathiker

I like last dance the best. She's really upright and put together well.


----------



## NubianFan

Okay the Monkey horror story, I would say the much awaited Monkey horror story but I don't know if anyone was actually awaiting it. :ROFL:
Anyway, so I have never liked Monkeys and to be honest I don't know when or where it started but every since I was a young child I thought they were ugly and I didn't like them because they bite and fling poo. I also don't like anyone touching my neck, in fact I don't really like ANYTHING touching my neck. So much so that I don't even really like to wear necklaces and you can forget about ever catching me in a turtleneck shirt. (I am sure you can see where this is going) Well there is this elderly couple here who have a Monkey for a baby. I don't know if they could never have children or if all their kids are grown and they are lonely or what but this thing isn't their pet it is their baby. They dress it in baby clothes, hold it in their arms, it has it's own baby bed, they bathe it every day. I have seen them in tractor supply before buying things and they had the Monkey with them. I talked to the lady and she is sweet as pie and the Monkey for a Monkey is nice. Well fast forward a year or so and I see them at a gas station when I have my daughter with me. Well the parents reading this will understand this, because you will endure almost anything for your child. The lady motioned to my daughter to come over and look at the Monkey. My daughter looked at me and I told her it was alright but I would go with her. Well My daughter and I had just got drinks at the gas station. I got a diet coke and she got a strawberry crush in a bottle and she had the lid off in her hand. The lady asked her if she wanted to hold the Monkey which of course she did. The Monkey wanted her Strawberry Crush. I could see what was about to happen as the Monkey ran across my daughter shoulders and arm to get to the bottle. So I told her to put the lid on the Monkey was about to get her drink. She did and the Monkey then decided it wanted to jump on me. So this tiny Monkey comes running down my arm to my shoulder when it gets to my shoulder it bares its teeth and runs toward my neck!!!! I am in utter terror realizing this stupid Monkey is about to bite my neck!!!! It all happened so fast I couldn't stop the thing. The lady starts yelling something and I am flinging my arms up trying to stop it and just then it bites me on the neck!!! 
Finally I realize what the woman is saying. It doesn't have any teeth. They removed it's teeth so it can't hurt you when it bites. But the thing still bit me on the neck, had it had teeth it would have hurt me. It was FREAKY. I just hate Monkeys.


----------



## Chadwick

Barn names, dancer and Francis?

I don't know if you wanna keep those ones, you should just let Emma and I each have one! 

No really nice lookers there!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thanks, pretty sure I will be retaining her. I think she is going to mature and freshen really nicely.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Chadwick said:


> Barn names, dancer and Francis?
> 
> I don't know if you wanna keep those ones, you should just let Emma and I each have one!
> 
> No really nice lookers there!


I was actually thinking about that! 

And if you want the gold doeling you can have her.... But for a price  :laugh:


----------



## fishin816

I like the gold doe 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> Okay the Monkey horror story, I would say the much awaited Monkey horror story but I don't know if anyone was actually awaiting it. :ROFL:
> Anyway, so I have never liked Monkeys and to be honest I don't know when or where it started but every since I was a young child I thought they were ugly and I didn't like them because they bite and fling poo. I also don't like anyone touching my neck, in fact I don't really like ANYTHING touching my neck. So much so that I don't even really like to wear necklaces and you can forget about ever catching me in a turtleneck shirt. (I am sure you can see where this is going) Well there is this elderly couple here who have a Monkey for a baby. I don't know if they could never have children or if all their kids are grown and they are lonely or what but this thing isn't their pet it is their baby. They dress it in baby clothes, hold it in their arms, it has it's own baby bed, they bathe it every day. I have seen them in tractor supply before buying things and they had the Monkey with them. I talked to the lady and she is sweet as pie and the Monkey for a Monkey is nice. Well fast forward a year or so and I see them at a gas station when I have my daughter with me. Well the parents reading this will understand this, because you will endure almost anything for your child. The lady motioned to my daughter to come over and look at the Monkey. My daughter looked at me and I told her it was alright but I would go with her. Well My daughter and I had just got drinks at the gas station. I got a diet coke and she got a strawberry crush in a bottle and she had the lid off in her hand. The lady asked her if she wanted to hold the Monkey which of course she did. The Monkey wanted her Strawberry Crush. I could see what was about to happen as the Monkey ran across my daughter shoulders and arm to get to the bottle. So I told her to put the lid on the Monkey was about to get her drink. She did and the Monkey then decided it wanted to jump on me. So this tiny Monkey comes running down my arm to my shoulder when it gets to my shoulder it bares its teeth and runs toward my neck!!!! I am in utter terror realizing this stupid Monkey is about to bite my neck!!!! It all happened so fast I couldn't stop the thing. The lady starts yelling something and I am flinging my arms up trying to stop it and just then it bites me on the neck!!!
> Finally I realize what the woman is saying. It doesn't have any teeth. They removed it's teeth so it can't hurt you when it bites. But the thing still bit me on the neck, had it had teeth it would have hurt me. It was FREAKY. I just hate Monkeys.


I'm sorry but that is really funny :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

Laugh all you want, but I am sending Dracula Monkey to you next!!!

Actually it was hilarious when it was over. But I am not kidding for a split second I was in utter terror. In fact my family are all surprised I didn't fling the monkey on the ground and kill or seriously hurt it, but two things stopped me I didn't want my daughter seeing that and seriously this old couple are SO sweet and this thing is their child.


----------



## kenzie

NubianFan said:


> Okay the Monkey horror story, I would say the much awaited Monkey horror story but I don't know if anyone was actually awaiting it. :ROFL:
> 
> Anyway, so I have never liked Monkeys and to be honest I don't know when or where it started but every since I was a young child I thought they were ugly and I didn't like them because they bite and fling poo. I also don't like anyone touching my neck, in fact I don't really like ANYTHING touching my neck. So much so that I don't even really like to wear necklaces and you can forget about ever catching me in a turtleneck shirt. (I am sure you can see where this is going) Well there is this elderly couple here who have a Monkey for a baby. I don't know if they could never have children or if all their kids are grown and they are lonely or what but this thing isn't their pet it is their baby. They dress it in baby clothes, hold it in their arms, it has it's own baby bed, they bathe it every day. I have seen them in tractor supply before buying things and they had the Monkey with them. I talked to the lady and she is sweet as pie and the Monkey for a Monkey is nice. Well fast forward a year or so and I see them at a gas station when I have my daughter with me. Well the parents reading this will understand this, because you will endure almost anything for your child. The lady motioned to my daughter to come over and look at the Monkey. My daughter looked at me and I told her it was alright but I would go with her. Well My daughter and I had just got drinks at the gas station. I got a diet coke and she got a strawberry crush in a bottle and she had the lid off in her hand. The lady asked her if she wanted to hold the Monkey which of course she did. The Monkey wanted her Strawberry Crush. I could see what was about to happen as the Monkey ran across my daughter shoulders and arm to get to the bottle. So I told her to put the lid on the Monkey was about to get her drink. She did and the Monkey then decided it wanted to jump on me. So this tiny Monkey comes running down my arm to my shoulder when it gets to my shoulder it bares its teeth and runs toward my neck!!!! I am in utter terror realizing this stupid Monkey is about to bite my neck!!!! It all happened so fast I couldn't stop the thing. The lady starts yelling something and I am flinging my arms up trying to stop it and just then it bites me on the neck!!!
> 
> Finally I realize what the woman is saying. It doesn't have any teeth. They removed it's teeth so it can't hurt you when it bites. But the thing still bit me on the neck, had it had teeth it would have hurt me. It was FREAKY. I just hate Monkeys.


Iiii laughed out load!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Wow i am sorry, ment to say i laughed out loud


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Pup and Nacoma.


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> Laugh all you want, but I am sending Dracula Monkey to you next!!!
> 
> Actually it was hilarious when it was over. But I am not kidding for a split second I was in utter terror. In fact my family are all surprised I didn't fling the monkey on the ground and kill or seriously hurt it, but two things stopped me I didn't want my daughter seeing that and seriously this old couple are SO sweet and this thing is their child.


I'm sure you were terrified!


----------



## goathiker

kenzie said:


> Iiii laughed out load!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


*Snicker* *snicker* *snort*


----------



## NubianFan

Wow they are getting big!


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Pup and Nacoma.


They are so cute


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, they're 40 lbs. at 6 weeks old. Nacoma like to sneak up behind you and see if he can shove you over jumping up. Pup just wants to sit on your lap all the time. Nacoma is about 4 lbs, bigger.


----------



## Chadwick

I was actually wanting to hear the story, but underestimated the story, that's terrible! If you have to remove teeth from an animal it is not a suitable pet!


----------



## NubianFan

Well, and we all know (at least I think I have established it :lol: ) that I hate Monkeys. BUT how awful to pull it's teeth? That is cruel. If you have to pull somethings teeth to keep it from maiming you, maybe that is a CLUE that it belongs in the wild....


----------



## goathiker

I agree monkeys are gross. There's a burger place in town where the couple has a monkey. It has a little glassed in room right in the main room. I won't eat there because I don't want to watch disgusting monkey pranks while eating.


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, that is creepy. I absolutely do not think a monkey should be a pet and the fact that they surgically removed its teeth so it wouldn't hurt anyone if it bit is just awful!!!!! I'm horrified someone would do that!!! Wild animals should NEVER be pets.


----------



## NubianFan

I can't imagine a reputable vet doing that. I really wonder where they got it and if it was even legal. I can't imagine taking a monkey to a vet and saying remove all it's teeth for me.


----------



## Chadwick

They could have an exotic animal license? They are not as hard to get as they should be!


----------



## NubianFan

Oh I am sure it was legal for them to have the Monkey I just wonder if the way it was caught and brought into the country was legal. It might have been poached and sold illegally and had it's teeth removed before they ever got it illegally. I doubt the little old lady and man had any knowledge of anything shady they just weren't the type.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I think I am going to shave Finn this weekend and see how he is maturing. Can't see anything under all that darn hair!! Maybe Napoleon and Carolina too. I would like to clip Betty but I don't want to do that while she is pregnant.


----------



## goathiker

Organ Grinders monkeys always have their teeth removed. Maybe they bought it from one of them.


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> Organ Grinders monkeys always have their teeth removed. Maybe they bought it from one of them.


That would make sense because it was the same breed of monkey as those. I can't remember what that breed is right now as my brain is tired but I used to know.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Organ Grinders monkeys always have their teeth removed. Maybe they bought it from one of them.


Huh, didn't know that.


----------



## goathiker

Just because of the liability if they bite someone.

I should be out cutting the grass and instead I'm lazing around on the couch.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I just need to finish a little homework and then I'm going to go out and ride.


----------



## goathiker

Sounds like fun. I should set up the tent and let it air out while the weather's nice. Hmm, so much to do, so little motivation.


----------



## Scottyhorse

:laugh:

Oh hey, I'm going to PM you about the rendy when I get back in. Talk to you all later :wave:


----------



## goathiker

Ttyl


----------



## NubianFan

tomorrow it is May and I just took a hot bath to get warm I was so cold.


----------



## Chadwick

All the guys up here are saying this is gonna be a summer with no summer! I never knew that could happen being from the south!


----------



## Emzi00

Sydney, I like the black one better than the gold one. 

Jill, the boys are getting big! They look so nice.


----------



## nchen7

Idiots down here kill momma monkeys and keep the babies. Tourists take pictures with these guys with the baby monkeys. Hurts my heart to see that...


----------



## nchen7

Sydney, I also like the black one. What about Frencie and Twinkles?


----------



## goathiker

Random kid pics from today.


----------



## nchen7

I love!!!!! Your doelings are sooo adorable! I love white goaties!


----------



## NubianFan

HOW did it get to be nearly 9 o clock.... I just don't know how that happened.


----------



## Chadwick

So envious of all you with a bunch of kids!


----------



## NubianFan

Well I am so tired that even my legs are tired, so I am going to bed. Night Night see y'all tomorrow.


----------



## nchen7

Buddy got dispatched today. We now have tons of meat in the freezer! Yay for meat! Sad Buddy is gone but he's been so loud lately.... Quiet around here now...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oye, found out that two shows I was planning on attending are on the same exact dates :eyeroll: Not sure which one I will go to........

Ni, that's sad but great about Buddy! Twinkles is cute  

Jill, the kids look great, can't wait to see Nacoma


----------



## nchen7

Sucks the two shows are on the same day. Bad planning on the organizers part...


----------



## NubianFan

I hurt


----------



## goathiker

Me too. My back feels crunchy.


----------



## NubianFan

I tripped over a shoebox at moms and fell into the corner of her dresser hard, with my ribs and side. Hurts and I am hurting somewhere else unmentionable...


----------



## goathiker

Ouch, that's not good.


----------



## Chadwick

Yesterday was my crunchy back day, every so often I have to lay on the floor for a while to straighten out!


----------



## nchen7

Crunchy backs are not good! Hope everyone feels better soon!


----------



## NubianFan

I just let the goats out in the meadow for about an hour, boy were they in heaven. crazy things were knee higher or higer in clover but would run from patch to patch of doc weed, who knew goats loved doc weed. Then they would occasionally eat butter cup, clover or vetch....
then I switched them into the other pen. I am going to muck out the barn and put down fresh straw for Dru to kid in and put her back in there probably sunday evening since she is due tues.


----------



## Chadwick

I broke a vertebrae in 2004 and didn't know it till 2007. Lifting a deck off a trailer, knew it hurt, literally crawled away, but didn't think it was that bad, worked the next day.


----------



## sbaker

We have tons of buttercups over here, and everyone around here tells me, "my goats/cows don't touch the stuff!" And mine gobble it down like it's going out of style. And it makes the milk taste NASTY!!!! I have to keep my milker penned up in a smaller pen...


----------



## Chadwick

You would think with a name like buttercups they would be ok for dairy!


----------



## sbaker

Yeah. but one tiny sip of the milk, and you would not think that any longer! My stomach churned forever after that. Nasty does not go far enough. More like....... horrid.


----------



## Chadwick

That bad huh?


----------



## sbaker

Yes! Almost made me doubt my decision of wanting milk goats. Thankfully, it's MUCH better now!


----------



## NubianFan

I know bitterweed will taint milk, it has yellow flowers but this isn't bitter weed, we call it buttercups and have my whole life but I have seen other people call other flowers buttercups. I will see if I can find a pic and I will show you what mine looks like.


----------



## NubianFan

well I can't find a picture online that looks just like them but i will take one. But yeah, I don't know if they are bad for them or not, but I don't think it much matters they barely would nibble them occasionally they were on a doc hunt... I don't know why they love doc weed so much.


----------



## sbaker

Ok, I looked up the flowers that mine were eating, and they were definitely buttercups, according to the botany site I was on, anyway.  I'm interested to know what you find though! we'll see if it's the same thing.


----------



## NyGoatMom

nchen7 said:


> Buddy got dispatched today. We now have tons of meat in the freezer! Yay for meat! Sad Buddy is gone but he's been so loud lately.... Quiet around here now...


How exciting....you have your first home grown goat meat! 
How much did you get? What cuts did you get?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well, when I feel guilty about mine being dry lotted, I try to remember these kinds of things....then I am grateful!
Sorry you are getting bitter milk from it


----------



## sbaker

I've been getting good milk now, after keeping her off of the pasture. Oh, here's exactly what we have growing prolifically on our land. Is it the same as what you have, Stephanie?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yes we get buttercups, but not on my property. The dandelions win that battle :lol:


----------



## sbaker

Oh, sorry, I meant Leslie!


----------



## nchen7

NyGoatMom said:


> How exciting....you have your first home grown goat meat!
> How much did you get? What cuts did you get?


 it's exciting, but I still feel a little guilty. ok well. it was really quick, and he left berries in my car just as a goodbye present. haha. I didn't realize how loud he was until he's gone. it's so quiet now!

uhh....well, the thing was the guy didn't ACTUALLY butcher him. he just did the disbatching, gutting and skinning. I had to do the cuts. LOL. bf said we got about 50lbs, maybe 55lbs of carcass. I did my best cutting with just knives and we got leg roasts, shoulder roasts, neck for stew, tenderloins, ribs, and other random cuts for either stew or roast.


----------



## nchen7

oh, so the farm where we had the processing done, there were goats and sheep there. they're dry lotted, but in quite a nasty way. they all looked like they had pee on them (I checked, and everyone is a girl), and just dirty, smelly, rough coats, etc. I felt really good about how I raise my animals. they were so nasty looking I didn't even want to pet them or be near them!!! and that says a lot if I don't want to be near goats.

sometimes I don't understand when people spend so much money on one kind of livestock on their farm (they raise and train polo ponies) yet fail to do a good job with the other ones. boggles the mind!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow...good for you doing all that....I stay away from any of it. Lol....

It is weird how that happens at times. I don't understand why people like that don't just focus on the one thing they really like?....


----------



## nchen7

I dunno. It could be the goats are for their staff to eat? Or at least let them out to pasture (they have enough of it) or fence in the bushy areas and let the goats free range in there. So bizarre. Makes me feel good about my animal husbandry practices!

I don't mind butchering...I'm just don't have any experience. I just did big cuts... This is Buddy resting in the fridge. The dogs loved the scraps. Lol

Oh, and I couldn't have any local "butchers" cut it up. They just flash freeze carcasses and send them through and band saw.... *shudder*


----------



## hussain

Hi


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hi! Welcome to TGS! 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I woke up at 6 this morning... Too early!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

You think that's early...woke up at 3:35 this morning with a nightmare. 
That creepy old lady came back with a hatchet trying to kill me. Is there something wrong when you have recurring dreams?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

COgoatLover25 said:


> You think that's early...woke up at 3:35 this morning with a nightmare.
> That creepy old lady came back with a hatchet trying to kill me. Is there something wrong when you have recurring dreams?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Did u have the same dream before?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

kenzie said:


> Did u have the same dream before?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Yeah, I've had it 3 times now!


----------



## goathiker

Usually it means you have a problem you haven't solved.


----------



## NubianFan

I am so happy. I went to the local grocery store and they had corned beef flat cuts marked way down and some ground beef marked down. I NEVER get to have flat cuts I always get the point cuts because the flat cuts are so expensive. These were last day of sale date but I don't care I have one in the oven and the other two I will freeze. Cant beat cheap beef in this day and age and I love corned beef anyway.


----------



## kenzie

COgoatLover25 said:


> Yeah, I've had it 3 times now!


What happens in it?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'll PM you


----------



## kenzie

Oh my goodness thats awful!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

I had a dream I met Josh Groban...yeah it was pretty stinkin awesome XD


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> I'll PM you


LINDSEY!!!!! I found a place in CO with some REALLY nice goats!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> I had a dream I met Josh Groban...yeah it was pretty stinkin awesome XD
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


And may I ask who that is?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

A uni friend of mine's sister went to music camp with him one year...


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

fishin816 said:


> And may I ask who that is?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


*gasp* you don't know who Josh Groban is?!? Dude look him up!! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

nchen7 said:


> A uni friend of mine's sister went to music camp with him one year...


Ok now that's just not fair lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I don't REALLY know who he is either. I mean I KNOW he is someone famous but beyond that I'd be guessing


----------



## NyGoatMom

Josh who?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Lol he's an AMAZING singer 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I still think my bargain corned beef flat cuts is more exciting than Josh Groban.


----------



## NyGoatMom

MMMM...corned beef? :yum:


----------



## nchen7

Leslie I want corned beef. Mmmm!!

Megan, not like *I* knew josh groban....lol


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Lol! I know but still  

And ya bargains on anything is exciting!! Especially your fav food ^.^ lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I really want some new clothes mine are all getting so ratty looking, especially so I can go in front of the board and look impressive. I do have a new suit that mom got me for graduation so I guess I will have to wear that. I wish I had the money to go on a shopping spree. I want to be reborn. I just want to clear out all this old junk and start over. I just don't have the money to do that with.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

I have the exact opposite problem I have too many nice clothes and not enough junky ones to wear around the farm. Lol it's equally as frustrating... 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Mmmmmm the house smells so good like corned beef, but it still isn't close to done, I set the timer for 2 hours and it has twenty minutes left I sure hope it is done by then because I am so hungry.


----------



## NubianFan

Go to thrift shops, good will, consignment shops, or yard sales and buy you some junky ones cheap. That is what I did when I worked at a messy factory and I didn't want to ruin my good clothes but I didn't want to go to work each day looking like a complete bum. I went to yard sales and bought nice tee's and old jeans for a dollar or two and wore them only to work.


----------



## NubianFan

I have lots of dress clothes, the thing is some of it I have had for 10-20 years and it just looks ratty and worn. Time for new stuff but I really don't have the mula to replace an entire wardrobe. I will just have to get a few essential pieces and make the best til this new career starts.


----------



## goathiker

Good clothes? What are those?


----------



## NubianFan

Jill Daff has a tiny udder, not anywhere near like Dru's but it has developed since Dru has been pregnant, is it just a normal part of Daff's growth or does she have pregnancy sympathy udder or precocious udder or something weird? I mean it is really small but it is a lot larger than it used to be. If that makes any sense.


----------



## goathiker

It's probably a mixture of hormones and puberty.They do get a tiny little udder a lot of times. Some of them develop a bigger with their heat cycles.


----------



## NubianFan

I can't wait to breed her and her freshen, her teats look like a nicer size, shape and placement than Dru's I think she will be easy to milk


----------



## goathiker

It's always fun to see how a FF turns out.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hey guys....guess what?


----------



## NubianFan

Whut?


----------



## NyGoatMom

I am getting a new herd sire....


----------



## NyGoatMom

On Friday night...he will be registerable...


----------



## NubianFan

Is this your boy that you have had all along finally getting his registration??? Woot woot!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

These are the only pics I have..........


----------



## NyGoatMom

No...lol....it's a nubian buckling with spotting....


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'll use Dallas this fall and then use the nubian next year....


----------



## NubianFan

He's cute! I am sorry I was thinking you had a buck you were trying to get registration stuff on but that might have been someone else.


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's ok....I am excited to start pure nubians....and since Heidi is ADGA registered and if I get his paperwork done....

How much is it to get that done anyhow?


----------



## NubianFan

Not much are you a member? You have to be a member. Go look on their website and it has all the fees, I am putting Dru and her kids in my daughters name because they are really hers and youth membership is cheaper.


----------



## goathiker

You don't have to be a member for ADGA. I've never been a member...


----------



## NubianFan

Really? The gooney lady on the phone at ADGA told me I did... I called her about Dru's transfer of ownership. Maybe she didn't know what she was talking about.


----------



## NubianFan

You know, I used to want registered Nubians and now I really don't think I care that much. I am happy with my little herd of misfits. If I add more does, I am not sure I will pay the big price for a registered one when I can get a nice one cheaper without papers. Daff has no papers and honestly I like her better than Dru she is turning out so well now that she is finally growing.


----------



## NubianFan

Oh and when you have to go in and assist, what do you lube up with?


----------



## goathiker

KY jelly


----------



## NubianFan

ok well I guess I should buy some of that then, just to be safe....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nope, not a member.....I really just want to get more for the kids....I sell kids now for 125.00...weaned.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I am hoping to get some nice spotted going on....with Daisy Mae, Clarabelle and this boy, I would think I would. Neither Daisy or Clarabelle are papered...and Daisy is like 1/4 LaMancha, but she looks all nubian, sounds all nubian  and is polled. Not sure how it would be considered if the sire was papered but the dam was not pure/papered?


----------



## goathiker

The doe kids would be 50% Nubian recorded grades. They could be shown and everything.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Cool....and if the Sire is papered, and the dam is a pure UNregistered nubian? Or both are papered?


----------



## goathiker

Pure unregistered would be the same 50%.
Papered doe with papered buck would depend on how they were papered. 
50% doe with American or purebred buck is 75% recorded grade
75% doe with American of purebred buck is 871/2% recorded grade. Her kids will be American.
Purebred/American/experimental Alpine doe (or any full sized milk goat) with American or Purebred Nubian buck is experimental. 
American and American is American
American and Purebred is American
Purebred and Purebred is purebred.


----------



## sassykat6181

Lost a day old doeling today....had her put down. She was crying and hunched this morning. Poop was runny and bloody. Temp was 97. Got her warmed up to 102 gave a little Karo, BoSe and vit B, tubed with colostrum from mom. Couldn't hold temp and was crying and wouldn't stand. Belly was sore to touch, more runs and lots of blood. Brought to vet, she said ecoli or possibly stepped on by mom and ruptured intestines. Two bucklings seem ok. Any thoughts? I'm distraught over this loss and super paranoid


----------



## NyGoatMom

So my unpapered saanen with a papered nubian would be an experimental? And papered to unpapered 75 % would be american?


----------



## NyGoatMom

sassykat6181 said:


> Lost a day old doeling today....had her put down. She was crying and hunched this morning. Poop was runny and bloody. Temp was 97. Got her warmed up to 102 gave a little Karo, BoSe and vit B, tubed with colostrum from mom. Couldn't hold temp and was crying and wouldn't stand. Belly was sore to touch, more runs and lots of blood. Brought to vet, she said ecoli or possibly stepped on by mom and ruptured intestines. Two bucklings seem ok. Any thoughts? I'm distraught over this loss and super paranoid


 So sorry! That's awful! :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

Thing is people sell the registered Nubians for so much here. It is Ridiculous!!!They wanted $400 for a registered doeling bottle baby. $200 for an unregisterable but full Nubian bottle baby That is crazy to me, these are not exemplary specimens either. Just goats. I paid $75 for Daff, $150 for Dru and she is registered and $50 for Pipsqueak. I just think that is insanity when the other breeds of dairy goats sell for so much less around here. Except Nigerians and they are even more expensive than Nubians. Just old grade goats were selling at the auction not long ago for anywhere from $180 to $350. Makes me feel good about my little herd, I know they are far from perfect but for the price I paid I feel they are decent quality.


----------



## NubianFan

I;m so sorry Sassy Kat


----------



## goathiker

No, the kids of the 87 1/2 percent would be American. 
The Saanen would have to have papers either purebred, American, or Experimental, to make an Experimental. Her doelings will be recorded grades.


----------



## Chadwick

Just got home from work, 8:00 to 10:30 nice, 100 Girl Scouts here for a work weekend where they cleanup and fix up the camp...gonna be a long weekend!!!


----------



## NubianFan

LOL do they actually help?


----------



## NubianFan

Blech double posedt this on here and chat thread but have y'all ever had cottage cheese that tasted sweet??? If so WHAT is wrong with it. I just got some cottage cheese, very much still in date at the grocery store today and it is sweet tasting. Nothing like cottage cheese is supposed to taste. It does't taste soured but does that sweet taste mean it is bad? yuck.


----------



## COgoatLover25

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> I had a dream I met Josh Groban...yeah it was pretty stinkin awesome XD
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Looked him up...not sure why you would want to have a dream about him...


----------



## NubianFan

COgoatLover25 said:


> Looked him up...not sure why you would want to have a dream about him...


:slapfloor:


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> :slapfloor:


I'm not kidding! :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Guys help me please. The two bucklings seem to be having the same issue now. I posted a thread for it
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/losing-kids-help-please-166530/#post1697114


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

LOL!! Well to each there own  I've been fascinated by him since i was like 13 sooo  idk...to each there own. I just love his voice  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> LOL!! Well to each there own  I've been fascinated by him since i was like 13 sooo  idk...to each there own. I just love his voice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Well I've never heard him so that could be it :lol:


----------



## Mamaboyd

Josh Groban is an amazing singer...and this is coming from a person who loves hard rock music lol.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Lol! Ah at last someone that can understand XD 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Hmm, I think I peed everyone off over the last couple days...Guess I'll go sit in my familiar corner for awhile.


----------



## nchen7

I like Josh Groban too Megan

Jill, what did u do to have peed people off?


----------



## NubianFan

Jill you haven't peed me off, or did you mean at home?


----------



## NubianFan

Acckkkkk!!!!! FOUR days!!!!


----------



## nchen7

Exciting Leslie! Does she look ready?


----------



## NubianFan

No not really she pretty much looks the same.


----------



## nchen7

Lol. Are YOU ready?


----------



## NubianFan

in a way yes and in a way no LOL


----------



## COgoatLover25

nchen7 said:


> Lol. Are YOU ready?


That is the question, haha

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NubianFan

well I am off bbl


----------



## NyGoatMom

Jill~what did you do? lol......and sheesh, I will never understand this papering thing!

Leslie~ I sell my Nubian/Fainter doelings for 125.00 weaned....the nubians I would like to get 175.00-200.00. Around here it's the boers that are 3-500.00. Nubians are between 275.00-350.00 for a decent adult doe and sometimes the babies are 125.00 but for the most part the girls run around 200.00. Either way if someone who is a backyarder or hobbiest wants a pure...they can get one. There are a LOT of crosses around here, mostly boer/dairy crosses and ND's are coming out the ears around here....they sell for a lot too, but I do NOT want mini's. They seem a dime a dozen but the price tags are high.


----------



## NyGoatMom

So Jill, if you'd be kind enough....could you tell me what I could sell these crosses as?

Papered Nubian sire x Saanen UNpapered....
Papered Nubian x Papered Nubian
Papered Nubian x UNpapered Nubian
And finally...
Papered Nubian x UNpapered 3/4 Polled Nubian x 1/4 Lamancha..

Figured if ya ticked everyone else off, you may have nothing better to do! LOL


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> No, the kids of the 87 1/2 percent would be American.
> The Saanen would have to have papers either purebred, American, or Experimental, to make an Experimental. Her doelings will be recorded grades.


Oh...so my unpapered nubian/lamanchas kids would be American?
and the saanens would be recorded grades because she has no papers?


----------



## nchen7

these percentages are very confusing...... :scratch:


----------



## nchen7

so there's this weird, clear, wet stuff coming out of the pipes today......


----------



## NubianFan

LOL not used to that are you Ni?


----------



## NubianFan

So I went to a local seafood market and got some of the best looking catfish fillets I have ever seen, they had redfish, grouper, even tuna steaks, but when I saw that catfish I knew what I was getting. I also got a few jumbo shrimp (hehe oxymoron) and I am going to bake the catfish with butter, and herbs and boil the shrimp in old bay and creole seasoned water and make some brown rice and veggies and mom and dad are coming over to eat. So hopefully this turns out well! :yum:


----------



## Chadwick

Ok looked up this groan guy, he can sing, but better than that I'm glad to see someone treat a normal guy like they are worth something! Not all guys wear makeup and get $200 haircuts!


----------



## fishin816

here Chad&#8230; I shall make you faint with the cuteness of my new puppies!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Those are adorable pups❤


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

awww I just wanna wrassle with them... so cute


----------



## fishin816

They are sick from this loooooonnnnggggg car drive… Daisy just let us know that… ugh 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

ok maybe I will wait til tomorrow to wrassle with them then!


----------



## fishin816

She hacked up a ROCK! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

ok ignoring the gross dog antics and switching gears here LOL
I have catfish coated in creole seasoning, old bay and lemon pepper, onion, and garlic and butter in the oven. Brown rice simmering on the stove and in about five minutes gonna start the shrimp boil! :yum:


----------



## Chadwick

They are cute! What are they?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Adorable puppies!! Pyrenees? 
Lol Sugar sleeps in the most interesting places in the most interesting poses  she's in the far corner of the barn in this pic.









Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Crazy sugar! Silly goat!


----------



## Chadwick

She's giving the new barn a hug!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Haha oh THAT'S what shes doing...  They do love the barn haha they broke open the gate to the hay this morning cause we slept in..yeah that was interesting.


----------



## Chadwick

Well, they just wanted to give you time to rest!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Yeeeah lol idk they were probably just impatient XP


----------



## Chadwick

That's more likely isn't it!!!


----------



## NubianFan

okay a lot can change in 8 hours updates on Dru's waiting thread


----------



## Chadwick

Ok, hope it's good news!


----------



## goathiker

Hiya guys, :wave:

Cute pups Cade


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Jill :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

Jill Dru is showing some major changes from this morning. I posted about it in Dru's delivery room thread.


----------



## nchen7

no Leslie, I am NOT used to this whole water through the pipe business. we actually got to do ALL our dishes, and I made dinner at home and everything! I felt so good I made quite the Italian feast! THEN we did dishes after!! lol. it's the little things.....

Cade, those pups are adorable!


----------



## NubianFan

White sauce or red sauce Italian or something else?


----------



## goathiker

She moving along Leslie. Did you know that doelings give the signal to be born sooner than bucklings. Does who go a couple days early are likely to be carrying at least one doe.


----------



## nchen7

I did a red sauce with homemade fettuccini, and then pumpkin ravioli with sage brown butter. I have molten heart chocolate lava cakes in the freezer, so my bf and I shared one. it was all delish!


----------



## nchen7

Jill, is that actually true, or is it one of those old wives tales thingies (like younger bucks throw more does kinda thing...)


----------



## goathiker

We had ham and eggs with pancakes for dinner.


----------



## goathiker

Nope, it's actually true. It happens in humans too.


----------



## NubianFan

That sounds really good Ni


----------



## NubianFan

Jill I am hoping for one doeling and one buckling but two doelings would be okay too. I would be okay with a single doeling if it wasn't too big and cause her trouble. I have really been worried about that because the breeder said her buck throws large kids. But I didn't feed grain the last two months of her pregnancy and she never got huge. So I am hoping all is well. I tried to bounce her the day before yesterday and it felt like I felt two heads. I don't know for sure though because I don't exactly know what I am doing. I have never felt movement at all, but my daughter says she has lots of times.


----------



## nchen7

that's interesting Jill....wonder why that is? I wasn't born early.....


----------



## goathiker

It's because the fetus signals with estrogen and the female contains more. I don't mean real early or late. Just the difference of a few days or even hours.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Wow that's cool Jill! I seriously am amazed by all you know O.O you are like a goat dictionary.

Just gave copper for the first time...that was interesting... lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Ah yes, it's kind of a messy business. I've got to do a couple more myself and it's almost time to start the kiddos. 

Jeter has completely lamed himself on one front shoulder. I think he may be done at this point. He's 13 years and I don't think he has it in him to heal this time.


----------



## Chadwick

What has he do e to lame himself ?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Yup this is the life 








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

He did something to his shoulder. His brother did the same thing when he was 8 and never recovered, I think it's a weakness in the line.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Awww that's too bad  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I was expecting it really, in the back of my mind. It has reaffirmed my decision to sell Bean. I'm not going to keep another Saanen as a personal packer/work goat. They are too delicate for goathiker land. There are other, less demanding places he can be quite content at.


----------



## Chadwick

What breed is the ultimate packer?


----------



## NubianFan

Sorry about Jeter Jill.


----------



## NubianFan

I think I may be in for a long night tonight.


----------



## goathiker

Chadwick said:


> What breed is the ultimate packer?


Oberhasli goats (small but tough) and Alpine crosses (larger). A lot of people like pure Alpine (demanding Primadonna types).

Mine don't just pack though. They pull sledges and travios of firewood, quartered game, stretch fence, etc. I need a heavier boy.

I think I will be sticking to my own purpose bred crossbreeds from now on.


----------



## Chadwick

The stretching fence thing is funny! I wonder if they are disheartened by stretching fence, thinking ... Well I guess I can't get out here anymore!!!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

hmmm I think a boer/alpine would be interesting...


----------



## Chadwick

Are goats like people, does a large frame affect stamina?


----------



## fishin816

The pups are in a dead slumber right now! They get to go "play" with the goats tomorrow! They will probably be terrifed! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

hmmmmmm interesting......


----------



## NubianFan

Okay I am dying for something sweet....


----------



## fishin816

We clipped Dylan up today! His strentghs are his level topline, long body, great brisket, EXCELLENT feet and legs, lots of body capacity, and is smoothly blended and sharp at the shoulder. I would like to see more with between the hocks and wider eschutheon.






he looks so pathetic right now&#8230; he has a dog sweater with hearts on it! The girls wont find that attractive&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Chadwick said:


> Are goats like people, does a large frame affect stamina?


Yes, it does seem to. Plus the large boned boys are slower and clumsier.
Saanens are like raw boned, huge bone and not a lot of muscle or fat. I think that makes them more vulnerable to injury.

Hey, when my boys are stretching fence it's because we have a new brush hole to clear. That's got to be exciting. They get to eat it all.


----------



## Chadwick

I got 40 boxes of Girl Scout cookies!


----------



## fishin816

Look at that brisket! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Ok, so they hear dinner bells!


----------



## NubianFan

Cade Dylan is so Tiny!! How old is he?


----------



## goathiker

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> hmmm I think a boer/alpine would be interesting...


My very first pack goat was a Toggenburg Boer mix. He was an awesome boy, I'm not sure I ever have had better. It did take some doing to get through the Boer stubborness but, it was well worth the effort.


----------



## NubianFan

:tears::tears::tears: I wish I could have girl scout cookies..... I have all kinds of sweet things in the house, I just can't have any of them.....


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> Cade Dylan is so Tiny!! How old is he?


He turned one in March

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

NubianFan said:


> :tears::tears::tears: I wish I could have girl scout cookies..... I have all kinds of sweet things in the house, I just can't have any of them.....


That's just not right!


----------



## NubianFan

fishin816 said:


> He turned one in March
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


How tall is he? He looks so little or is that man holding him just huge?


----------



## fishin816

His dam is PGCH/CH/MCH Lost Valley TB Dipp'n Dots *D and sire is PGCH Lost Valley Nairobi *S*B






he gets the brisket from his dad and long body from his mom








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

NubianFan said:


> How tall is he? He looks so little or is that man holding him just huge?


Dylan isn't huge, maybe twenty inches&#8230; and my dad is pretty tall on top of that ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

I just don't get the mini thing.....


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Haha oh yeah they are stubborn. We left the barn yesterday and 200 pound Nibbles head butted and broke the latch on one of the Dutch doors just cause he wanted to be with us. Therefore we concluded that we had to get three locks for each Dutch door, metal plates, and heavy duty screws for the hinges. Yeah they can't get out now. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I've come to the point where I just build everything for bull elephants anymore.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Lol yup...we quickly realized everything had to be made goat proof. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Mine can fly like birds or slither like snakes, it doesn't just have to be goat proof it has to be bird, snake, and goat proof.


----------



## NubianFan

Chad I just couldn't stand it anymore


----------



## Chadwick

Just think how daff could get around if she could flap those ears fast enough!


----------



## Chadwick

What did you get?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

NubianFan said:


> Mine can fly like birds or slither like snakes, it doesn't just have to be goat proof it has to be bird, snake, and goat proof.


Haha that's true!!XD Chance lunged over the 4ft Dutch door yesterday as well lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Daff is the one that slithers like a snake, Pipsqueak flies. 
I broke down and made myself some oatmeal, I figure of sweet things that isn't the worst I could have.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, that probably good...

Well three fourteen hour days with scouts now....I'm going to bed!


----------



## NubianFan

Good Night Chad I am out to check on Dru again


----------



## Chadwick

Good luck!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Sorry about Jeter, Jill.

Good luck with Dru, Leslie.

Very cute pups, Cade.


----------



## NubianFan

Thanks she was laying down this time. (not like laying down pushing, just laying down chewing cud, resting) And less discharge so I am thinking maybe not tonight.... Still gonna check her a couple more times before I call it a night.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Oh raw honey is sooo good. My dad just harvested 3 gallons from his hives this last week and I'm putting it in my peppermint tea tonight. Sooo yummy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Glad Dru is doing well!! Hang in there!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Ah, the sleepless nights begin 

Meg, what does your dad sell his honey for? I can't afford my neighbors good stuff. I can trade for hoof trimming, vaccine days, etc. too.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Lol! Well he is just getting started so isn't selling it quite yet. He will be soon though and when he does I will definitely let you know.  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

What is best to sanitize the stall of E. coli? Bleach & water solution?


----------



## ciwheeles

I saw Fiasco Farms say bleach and water was good for sanitizing. I would think it would work well.

Hey again everybody  I had dropped of the face of the earth. Again.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Bleach and water is a great sanitizer because bleach oxidizes organics, but that will include the wood of your barn too.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Chadwick said:


> Bleach and water is a great sanitizer because bleach oxidizes organics, but that will include the wood of your barn too.


Will the bleach ruin the wood? I was thinking of using it when I clean the barn this spring.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Only over years of doing it, only use as much as needed, don't mix it strong. But yes each time the bleach touches the wood it will eat a small amount


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Ah. Okay. Thank you 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

It says nom nom nom wood sandwich


----------



## Chadwick

If you take a thin slice of wood and put it in a canning jar and pour in straight bleach let it soak you will see the effect. Bleach oxidizes the cell walls of organic cells, basically exploding the cells. 

There are bactericides that will act on bacteria without damaging the wood, but they will cost more than bleach


----------



## Chadwick

How's Dru???


----------



## NubianFan

About the same... She held out all night on me.


----------



## NubianFan

Just remember though, Bleach will not kill Cocci Occysts. Only sunshine and time will.


----------



## sassykat6181

I lost a kid to E. coli and possibly getting stepped on at a day old The two bucklings started getting runny foamy poop so I've been treating them for E. coli Poor things, they're only 3 days old I've used that stall 4 times now, striping it out and putting down fresh shavings and hay in between each. All other kids are fine, no problems 

I'll spray with diluted bleach. I'd rather hurt the wood a little than lose kids


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, kids over wood for sure! I just slip into carpenter mode too easily!


----------



## NubianFan

I just want you to know Chad, I was just attacked by a perverted Jumping spider in my bathtub. This is the second time that horrible thing attacked me in the bathtub. Last time he got away, this time he bit the dust.


----------



## Chadwick

What exactly did he say or do to deserve to be called perverted?


----------



## NubianFan

Ummmm jumped on me in the bathtub....


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, I suppose if so e random guy jumped on you in the bath, he would be considered perverted!

Did he bite you, or is just the act of jumping the attack part?


----------



## ciwheeles

So sorry about you losing that kid GreenMountain.  that's awful 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

He stalks me when in the bath. Then he comes creeping down the wall to me and jumps. Last time he did it I did a standing broad jump outta the bath, this time I was able to smash him with something before he made contact. He must be ambitious is all I know, I am a seriously big fly to be stalking.


----------



## NubianFan

Well was ambitious he is deceased now.


----------



## NubianFan

Well I am going to go check on Dru and then if she isn't in active labor, which I seriously doubt she is, I am going to run to town and get a pritchard nipple to have on hand just in case she doesn't accept the tots.


----------



## ciwheeles

Good luck with your doe . Happy kidding


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

ciwheeles said:


> So sorry about you losing that kid GreenMountain.  that's awful
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Oh. I think it was sassy Kat that lost a baby. I was just thinking after I moved the bucks into their new barn that I would clean the does barn. Smelly boys! Thank god I haven't lost any yet

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Thanks Ciwheeles!


----------



## ciwheeles

Oops slow me, I'm getting all mixed up  

I'm going to try the bleach. I usually just put lime and DE down when I strip the stalls. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Think of it from the spiders viewpoint if he had caught you he would have a vacation! No need for hunting for a while!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Ugh. Spiders


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

I hate spiders… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ciwheeles

I don't mind spiders. They eat bugs, which is A okay in my book. 

As long as they don't bite me, they can live


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Hey guys,

Bleach only disinfects clean surfaces. Dirt deactivates it.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Hi Jill hmmm. Well that's not going to work then. Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Vinegar works well


----------



## ciwheeles

Yea.. That wouldn't last long then 

What about scrubbing with Simple Green? That has a nice scent to it and no harsh chemicals. Not sure how it would disinfect 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Vinegar is a good cleaner. I might just do that. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Simple Green would work good too.

Just don't use Pine Sol, remember that gal last winter? Her doeling died the day after she washed her barn with Pine Sol.


----------



## ciwheeles

I hadn't heard that about pine sol but that's too bad 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Yep as bleach oxidizes organics the chemical reaction takes place and the bleach cannot continue the reaction for long. It actually isn't just dirt anything organic , wood, cloth, skin cells, hair, straw......any thing organic in mass can weaken the chemicals ability to kill.


----------



## Chadwick

Anybody know why the pine sol had that reaction?


----------



## goathiker

We have a pressure washer Susan, we could bring it over.


----------



## goathiker

Chadwick said:


> Anybody know why the pine sol had that reaction?


I don't know for sure but, at the time I went looking around on the internet and saw reports of small dogs dying just from being in the room while people were mopping. It's nasty stuff apparently.


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, I had no idea!


----------



## NubianFan

I know it smells vile, everyone else always thinks it smells good but to me it smells too strongly of chemicals and always gives me a horrid headache whenever anyone is mopping with it and using too much especially.


----------



## Chadwick

I always though the sol stood for solvent, solvents are nasty chemicals.


----------



## NubianFan

I think it must be partially a solvent. Because you can take a Breyer horse, and soak it in pine sol and it will remove it's paint. Then you can repaint it and customize like you want it. I know this because I am going to customize two one to look like Fire and one to look like Clyde


----------



## Chadwick

Who is fire and Clyde ?


----------



## goathiker

Any cleaner that ends in"sol" contains Phenol.


----------



## NubianFan

Okay so I am back with prichards nipples and a led light that will clip on the fence. I thought that might make things a wee bit easier at night than carrying the lantern every time. 
I also was able to get myself one outfit of dress clothes quickly while I was gone, The pants only cost me $5.38 the shirt set me back $20.79 though, still a pretty nice outfit for the price, deep purple dress slacks and the shirts has blues, whites, and deep purples in it. It looks very professional but still pretty


----------



## NubianFan

Fire was the love of my life. He just happened to come in the form of a blood bay 15'2" hand high quarter horse gelding. It literally felt like half of me died when he died. Clyde was my tough as nails half appaloosa, half peruvian paso that lived to be 36. He was Fire's side kick in Fire's later years.


----------



## Chadwick

Nice on the clothes!

Off to research phenol


----------



## NubianFan

I loved my boys... I have horses now but I just don't have the bond with them I had with my boys. I am also eventually going to do one customized as Polly my first pony she is hard though, because she was a 12 hand pony but she was built like a horse, so finding a model that looks as delicate as she did to scale of Fire and Clyde is hard.


----------



## goathiker

Here Chad, http://voices.yahoo.com/the-dangers-household-cleaners-special-warning-885049.html


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, that makes vinegar look good huh!


----------



## sassykat6181

goathiker said:


> Here Chad, http://voices.yahoo.com/the-dangers-household-cleaners-special-warning-885049.html


Yuck!!!! And I always use pine sol on my old wood floors.

So will vinegar kill E. coli?


----------



## goathiker

E. Coli O157:H7
Scientifically known as Escherichia coli O157:H7, this strain of food-borne illness derives mostly from consumption of undercooked and contaminated ground beef, swimming in or drinking contaminated water and eating contaminated vegetables. E. Coli is transmitted via the fecal-oral route, and causes hemorrhagic diarrhea, and at times kidney failure. Children and the elderly are at the highest risk of this sometimes fatal bacteria. Spraying straight 5 percent vinegar onto all food surfaces after use will kill any possible E. coli left from the contaminated food..

Read more: http://www.ehow.com/list_7374655_types-bacteria-killed-vinegar.html#ixzz30mxWr6tq


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

goathiker said:


> We have a pressure washer Susan, we could bring it over.


That would be cool. I'm going to wait till it dries up again. Sooo maybe July?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

goathiker said:


> E. Coli O157:H7
> Scientifically known as Escherichia coli O157:H7, this strain of food-borne illness derives mostly from consumption of undercooked and contaminated ground beef, swimming in or drinking contaminated water and eating contaminated vegetables. E. Coli is transmitted via the fecal-oral route, and causes hemorrhagic diarrhea, and at times kidney failure. Children and the elderly are at the highest risk of this sometimes fatal bacteria. Spraying straight 5 percent vinegar onto all food surfaces after use will kill any possible E. coli left from the contaminated food..
> 
> Read more: http://www.ehow.com/list_7374655_types-bacteria-killed-vinegar.html#ixzz30mxWr6tq


 Thank you! I'd much rather work with vinegar than bleach any day. Need to disinfect the stall that the kids are in that Ive been treating for e coli. The scour halt seems to have worked.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah...that would give us time to put it together and figure out how it works. It's still in the box right now.


----------



## Chadwick

Make sure you use the proper oil in the proper amount in the pump itself, I've seen more pressure washers die due to wrong oil, too little, or too much.


----------



## goathiker

Okay, thanks Chad, that's good advice.


----------



## NubianFan

I am so hot....


----------



## ciwheeles

I wish it was hot here. Or hotter.. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

I could use some hot!

Hey all, at what age do you expect a bucking to have its testes drop?


----------



## NubianFan

I literally have sweat dripping off me. I was letting Dru browse/graze and I moved the other two to a separate pen away from her. So they are all hollering their heads off and Dru was taking me for a drag around the yard. The good news is, she ate lots and lots of red raspberry vines which is supposed to be good for reproductive organs. AND I think I felt a baby move finally, just barely noticeable though.


----------



## NubianFan

When I got PipSqueak he was supposedly 8 weeks and they were dropped. I think he really may have been older though.


----------



## ciwheeles

I've heard 8 or so weeks is about the right time. Curious though to hear an exact answer

It's funny I have this little month old buck that is SO talkative. The most I've seen. He's always barking at his sister, mom, and every girl in my heard. It's so cute and funny. He's such a ladies man 

To bad for him he's going to be wether..


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Just curious!

Is Dru gonna put you through the ringer before you she gives it up?


----------



## NubianFan

I am thinking probably so. Her ligs are still mush but she does look like her udder could still fill more, although it has filled more since yesterday, it still isn't stretched tight. It is rounded now and sticking out behind and she is beginning to fill in her fore udder too.


----------



## Chadwick

That is so exiting! I would be a mess!


----------



## NubianFan

I bought an LED light that clips onto things for $2.99 today at tractor supply, I think that is going to make night time checks a lot easier than they were last night. I will still take the led lantern out too but it will give me two free hands if my daughter isn't with me. The late night checks last night I didn't wake her up for. I just went myself.


----------



## Chadwick

We found some LED lights that are motion sensor activated, I want to put one near the door so I do t have to hold flashlight and latch/unlatch


----------



## Chadwick

So my fat fingers hit the space bar instead of the N and M so sorry if my posts say so e instead of some or do t instead of don't


----------



## NubianFan

Thats cool I got this led lantern it looks like an old timey lantern except instead of gas and a wick it is leds that thing will light up an entire room in the house when the power is off almost as well as a 60 watt light bulb. i love it, so we found two miniature ones and got one each for storm nights as well. They are nice as you can hang them by their handle but there really isn't anything to hang them from out there. This one will clip right on the fence or the barn or anything.


----------



## NubianFan

hee hee hee I had noticed that but didn't know why. The other day I tore my pinky nail off into the quick and made it bleed pulling the goats some clover. Well I put bandages on it so it wouldn't bang against everything and hurt. Well you should have seen me trying to type that night it was laughable I kept hitting everything but what I meant to.....


----------



## ciwheeles

That sounds really cool!! I love old timey looking stuff. 

Hope your doe goes soon for you. I know kidding is maddening! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Nice, who makes them where did you find them?


----------



## NubianFan

Well the big one I got at Big lots and I am not sure who makes it I will have to look the small ones are Coleman and I got them at Wal-Mart.


----------



## NubianFan

The big one was $10 and the small ones were $5. I got the big one for $8 on one of the 20% off the entire store days they hold at Big Lots.


----------



## Chadwick

I'm gonna look them up, the camp stopped using kerosene lanterns when they had a fire a few years before I got here. Might be worth having a couple of those.


----------



## ciwheeles

That's scary. 

I hate using those propane lamps. I always feel like I'm going to set it up wrong. :/ Same with the heaters too. I saw one last year start a fire when we were camping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

In case you can't tell I am kind of a bargain hunter... Or a cheapskate, whichever you want to call it LOL


----------



## NubianFan

I have an actual lamp oil lantern too. It looks like the old train lanterns you used to see. It is pretty cool. I like having it just in case of a long power outage.


----------



## nchen7

maan....pine sol is disgusting! a friend of ours mixes it with bleach when he cleans the floor. he says their cat loves it, like it's getting high on it. they laugh. I shudder..... they have a toddler too. gross!

Leslie, glad you found bargains. I'm a bargain hunter too. it's the best way to shop!


----------



## ciwheeles

Haha no shame in looking for good deals and saving money 

I have a glass wick oil lamp. My grandma passed it down to me from her family. I love the look of those too


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah I have one oil lamp, my parents have about 4. Mine isn't old I bought it at walmart. LOL but it works that is the important thing. I just like the idea of the lantern because it is easy to carry around with you from room to room or should you need it outside.


----------



## ciwheeles

Hahaha nice find! Lanterns are handy for carrying around




Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

you still have that creepy clear liquid coming out of your pipes Ni?


----------



## nchen7

oh yes! it was off this morning, then on this evening. got to make dinner and do dishes again!


----------



## sassykat6181

The boys are three days and tomorrow will be their 3rd day of ecoli treatment. Poor little things. They are not playful like they should be. Maybe just run down from having the runs before and the treatment itself? 

Anything I can do to get them spunky?


----------



## ciwheeles

Maybe giving molasses or Karo syrup? Just some sugar to get them excited would be my thought..


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Probably just gonna take some time Kat. It was a long time after Daff had cocci before she was playful again. I imagine e coli is just as rough. Give them time to heal.


----------



## NubianFan

BRB gotta go check on Druby Druby Druuuuu


----------



## sassykat6181

Thanks everyone 

Come on Dru!!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

She looked at me like "whatta ya want?"


----------



## nchen7

I think she'll make you wait until a day after her due date. yep....I'm calling it. LOL


----------



## ciwheeles

Probably will. Lol

It's in their nature to wait as long as possible 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Don't worry I am thrifty too!


----------



## NubianFan

That would be my daughter's band concert and the whole family has said all along she will probably kid right in the middle of her band concert where I won't get to go.


----------



## nchen7

oh...FOR SURE! she's waiting until the concert. I'm sure it'll rain that day too....


----------



## NubianFan

:ROFL: I am going to check the forecast now that you said that.


----------



## Chadwick

That sounds right!


----------



## ciwheeles

That would totally follow the doe code :roll:


----------



## Mamaboyd

tea tree oil and lavendar oil are excellent disinfectants as well as alot of other herbs. I have not use bleach in about 5 years and I can tell you my family has been alot less sick after me stopping using it. While it may kill germs, I think it actually lowers your immune system along with burning throats and eyes while using it. When my son had his bone marrow transplant, we were told to use bleach to clean everything...everytime he got a fever we had to be admitted to hospital, which was like every 3 weeks..Of course since his immune system was next to nil, he couldn't fight off anything that he came into contact with and I truly believe that using bleach had a big role to play in that.


----------



## NubianFan

Okay so today is the 4th; her due date is the 7th which I have been thinking is tuesday; but is actually wednesday. The band concert is thursday, sunny and 84 that day. Nope the rain comes in friday with thunder storms.... hmmm so is the forecast going to change before thursday or is Dru gonna hold out til friday???? onder:


----------



## Chadwick

Bleach oxidizes organics like I said.......we are organics!


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## Chadwick

I love that, that is fuuuuuny


----------



## Mamaboyd

We don't use any of those antibacterial store bought products full of chemicals..lysol, wipes etc. No doubt in my mind most of those products actually cause cancer and other health problems, especially the aerosol stuff. They do more damage than good.


----------



## NubianFan

That is hilarious Jill :slapfloor:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

For those of you who didn't see it on the chat thread. I'm really pleased with how our girls are turning out! They are sooo cute ^.^ took a vid.






Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

I don't like bleach either. And when people use it, I find they put in WAY MORE than actually need. Stinks so bad.... We clean with mainly vinegar, and I infuse all my citrus rinds and stuff in it. Smells great!

Leslie, I predict Dru will start pre-labour just as you are leaving for the concert, then wait until the rain starts to get going. Hehe


----------



## NubianFan

Their here!!! details in the Dru's delivery room thread!


----------



## NubianFan

Pics of the babes in Dru's delivery room thread.


----------



## goathiker

And lest we forget the real story and the meaning of the holiday:Most people don't know that back in 1912, Hellmann's mayonnaise was manufactured in England. In fact, the Titanic was carrying 12,000 jars of the condiment scheduled for delivery in Vera Cruz, Mexico, which was to be the next port of call for the great ship after its stop in New York. 

This would have been the largest single shipment of mayonnaise ever delivered to Mexico. But as we know, the great ship did not make it to New York. The ship hit an iceberg and sank, and the cargo was forever lost. 

The people of Mexico, who were crazy about mayonnaise, and were eagerly awaiting its delivery, were disconsolate at the loss. Their anguish was so great, that they declared a National Day of Mourning, which they still observe to this day. 

The National Day of Mourning occurs each year on May 5th and is known, of course, as Sinko de Mayo.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Is that really true, Jill?

Hi guys, by the way.


----------



## goathiker

No, it's a joke Sydney


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh, well it's a funny one. Sorry, still not in a great mood.


----------



## goathiker

That's okay. I'm here if you want to talk.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well, I sent you a long PM Jill...


----------



## Chadwick

Jill love the cinco de mayo joke!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

LOL! Jill. Good funny


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Jill your joke made me want mayo....


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

❤ Mayo. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Me too. Now I need a ham sandwich.


----------



## Chadwick

You put mayo on a ham sandwich???

Now I wanna try that!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

goathiker said:


> Me too. Now I need a ham sandwich.


Now I know what I want for dinner! Ham sandwich it is

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

What you need is a ham melt


----------



## NubianFan

You've never had mayo on a ham sandwich???


----------



## NyGoatMom

^^boggling, isn't it?


----------



## goathiker

Deprived he is...


Dexter's doeling is growing


----------



## NubianFan

I like tuna melts and patty melts!!! :yum:


----------



## goathiker

I like Ruben sandwiches.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

goathiker said:


> Deprived he is...
> 
> Dexter's doeling is growing


Awww. She's cute!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Nope never thought to put it on there, just never did! Is that a thing and I never knew it?


----------



## Scottyhorse

My brother has his really, really, really, REALLY annoying friend over today. Not what I need... :hair:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Mayo, ham and swiss........and to add to it....grill it in butter.


----------



## Chadwick

That's what brothers do, it's his job!


----------



## Chadwick

I never thought of salty ham and mayo! I will try that one with Swiss next time I get ham!


----------



## sassykat6181

Hubby likes mayo on ham. I am a yellow mustard all the way kinda gal


----------



## NyGoatMom

I like mustard too...Dijon, Honey mustard, yellow mustard...


----------



## Chadwick

Mustard is no surprise, mayo another story!


----------



## NyGoatMom

well, mayo is eggs....and ham with egg is good.


----------



## goathiker

True dat.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, that's a reasonable argument!


----------



## Chadwick

True dat Jill !?!


----------



## Chadwick

Jill is the O.G.L. !


----------



## NyGoatMom

The what?


----------



## goathiker

Chadwick said:


> True dat Jill !?!


Ham and Eggs. Just had some yesterday.

WHAT is an O.G.L.


----------



## Chadwick

O.G. Is original gangster

So 

Original goat lady!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ohhhh....lol...am I old or what?


----------



## NyGoatMom

So excited for friday....I get my new buckling!


----------



## Chadwick

No worries, it's a little out of my age bracket as well!


----------



## Chadwick

What breed is he again?


----------



## NyGoatMom

haha....good I don't feel so bad!


----------



## NyGoatMom

He is a purebred nubian


----------



## Chadwick

Nice!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I am in my house and I can hear Clarabelle over the tv yelling for her bottle...she has 25 minutes left to wait...:lol:


----------



## goathiker

Well, that's better than Old Grumpy Lady anyway :ROFL:


----------



## NyGoatMom

LOL Jill :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah that is better, but you don't seem very grumpy to me!


----------



## goathiker

Ha, you never see me before noon.


----------



## Chadwick

Hehe, not a morning gal huh?


----------



## Chadwick

Wait you aren't a morning person, and you got into livestock?


----------



## NyGoatMom

haha, I do chores at 9 and 9 or 10 and 10


----------



## goathiker

Me too 9 and 9. I'm not that grumpy my clock just runs later than most people.


----------



## Chadwick

I figured I would have to be out there at sunlight, where were guys when I had this wrong impression!


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Me too 9 and 9. I'm not that grumpy my clock just runs later than most people.


That's what I would like to do but my parents have other ideas... My 'clock' is the same.


----------



## goathiker

Eww, I'm watching Hoarders. This guy has 70 cats in his house.


----------



## Chadwick

I heard about hoarders from a neighbor to a person in CA that had the show there, then eventually saw that show....kind of cool to see the one right next door to someone you knew


----------



## fishin816

goathiker said:


> Eww, I'm watching Hoarders. This guy has 70 cats in his house.


*Blll&#8230; bllll&#8230; BLAAAAHHHH!* How NASTY! I love animals and all, but 70 CATS? Really?!?!? That is just sick&#8230;'

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

When I was about five, My uncle put mustard on his ham and I said "Ewwww what are you doing?" he laughed and laughed. I had never seen that, my family is a mayo on ham kinda family. Now I like mustard on polish sausage or brats or hot dogs, Reuben sandwiches that Jill brought up. But ham sandwiches get mayo. My aunt that married a different uncle is from England and she and her son eat butter on their ham sandwiches, I thought that was weird too, but you know what, it is all good.


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter is in love...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Is it on Netflix Jill?


----------



## fishin816

I am trying to find it… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Oh your fun is beginning, huh? 

My grandfather was English, he had butter on his sandwiches too. Funny, I had forgotten that.


----------



## goathiker

It's on Lif-W (Lifetime)


----------



## goathiker

But, its only 6:40 here


----------



## NubianFan

She is in love with the baby goats. I can barely get her in the house.


----------



## NubianFan

Jill I used your iodine and water in a spray bottle trick and sprayed their little hooves. Dru didn't know what to think about that. LOL I did it minutes after they were born and now their hooves already look like they are hardening up.


----------



## NubianFan

Darn it all, I am getting a cold, anyone have any good remedies? I bought zinc lozenges, cloraseptic and cold meds and I don't think any of them are gonna work. And am I a danger to the baby goats with my cold?


----------



## Chadwick

Very dangerous, maybe you should let your daughter sleep out there so she doesn't get it and she can take care of them!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> Very dangerous, maybe you should let your daughter sleep out there so she doesn't get it and she can take care of them!!!!


:slapfloor: Your wife really has her hands full with you two boys doesn't she? :ROFL:


----------



## Chadwick

You don't know the half of it!


----------



## Chadwick

Sorry, I am sure you wanted real advise, but I couldn't let that one get away!


----------



## goathiker

You got a reprieve this time. Soon though, mmrrahahaha


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> You got a reprieve this time. Soon though, mmrrahahaha


She gets annoyed because I have a crush. She says it is disgusting. :slapfloor: and you know what really stinks? She thought he was so cool until she knew I liked him and now she makes fun of him all the time. 

She actually does have a crush on a boy herself... But she doesn't dare talk about him much to me. And she says when she talks to him she gets a nose bleed, she gets so nervous.... so yeah.... it is coming.


----------



## Chadwick

Yep, you are on borrowed time!


----------



## Chadwick

All I know is there were no nose bled girls running around thinking about me when I was a teen!


----------



## NubianFan

She said "MOM do you think he knew why my nose bled", I said doubtful, I never would of thought of someone's nose bleeding because they liked someone. I asked her what he did she said "I didn't even know it had started bleeding and he said, ummm your nose is bleeding, do you need to see the nurse?"
Her nose bleeds fairly often. So it isn't that out of the ordinary.


----------



## Chadwick

I agree there is no way he knew why, young guys don't know why anything happens! And they aren't very observant either!

Good night everybody


----------



## NubianFan

Night Chad! Try not to give your wife gray hair!


----------



## NubianFan

Okay I am going to bed too my cold is bugging me. Night everyone.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie


----------



## nchen7

NubianFan said:


> Darn it all, I am getting a cold, anyone have any good remedies? I bought zinc lozenges, cloraseptic and cold meds and I don't think any of them are gonna work. And am I a danger to the baby goats with my cold?


 garlic....lots and lots of garlic. and fluids (that does not include diet coke!). make a tea infusion with the following - grated ginger (thumb size), cinnamon, cayenne (if you can handle the heat), half a lemon, turmeric (if you have) - a tsp or so of each of the powdered stuff...less for cayenne. pour boiling hot water over the concoction, and let it steep for 20 min (I put all this in a quart mason jar). strain, let it cool a bit, and add honey. put on your big girl panties, and drink. I like to use what I have twice, then toss out the stuff on the bottom. I fended off colds and flus with this..... hope you feel better soon!


----------



## NubianFan

I wonder if my cold was caused by too many bare foot trips through the cold wet dewy clover to the goat pen in the middle of the night to check on Dru?


----------



## nchen7

um......yes.

I had a whole list of errands to do today, but plans don't seem to pan out. guess I should do what I was supposed to do yesterday. I was so exhausted from helping out at a fair sunday that I napped all morning...woke up at 1:30!


----------



## Chadwick

So question for all of you, what breed of goat has horns that go up and forward to in front of the eyes, they are smallish to medium build and these were white and black spotted like a cow, large spots, some more than others. The horns were thinish and black and were not straight but almost spiraled or wandering. These are the second set of goats that I have seen owned by Amish with these horns and it's driving me nutty trying to figure out breed.


----------



## Emzi00

Hmm... look up Kikos and see if that's what they are... I'm guessing a mix of breeds...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Are you sure it's a goat and not a sheep?


----------



## NubianFan

They weren't Jacobs' sheep right?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Here is a cool one  Notice the multiple horns...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Jacob_Ram_at_Royal_Show.jpg


----------



## Emzi00

I know someone who has Jacob's sheep, quite freaky to see 4+ horns coming out of one head...


----------



## NubianFan

did it look like this?


----------



## Chadwick

No hold on I will show you the angle of the horns.


----------



## NubianFan

k


----------



## Chadwick

They looked like fainters in size and stature. The horns came out like the angle of my fingers, but were double the length and when's downward at the tips. Not Jacobs sheep.


----------



## Chadwick

Oh and the goats were right side up!


----------



## NubianFan

You're upside down, doesn't that make you seasick :lol:
Hmmmm dunno


----------



## NubianFan

This is funny


----------



## Emzi00

Were they full horns and not scurs?


----------



## NyGoatMom

You should snap a pic Chad!


----------



## Chadwick

The first one I saw I thought they were scurs, very thin like the ring finger on a man or pointer finger on a lady. Now this was a 5 head herd. They can't all have forward facing scurs?


----------



## Chadwick

Next time I am over by the Amish cemetery I will, they put them there to keep the grass.


----------



## NubianFan

Also ask your friend Jacob what kind they are, he might know offhand.


----------



## Chadwick

Nope tried that, he didn't know, I don't know why it driving me crazy, well it's not a long drive so...


----------



## goathiker

Ha! I knew Chad was half bat


----------



## Chadwick

Hahahahaha, eek eek


----------



## Chadwick

No ideas Jill?


----------



## goathiker

Yep, I'd almost bet that they are a hair sheep mix with some Jacob's sheep in their back ground. Try to get a picture of the tail of one, that will tell the story.


----------



## Chadwick

I'll get pictures!


----------



## Chadwick

The first one I saw was a milker so if these are sheep I will be very embarrassed! 

I know the first one was togg mix. And I thought it had scurs, these made me second guess, now watch they will be sheep!


----------



## nchen7

ate some goat for dinner tonight. I think it could have sat in the fridge for longer. it was delicious though!


----------



## goathiker

So they just surveyed the property next store. Who wants to come help me move my fence over 8 feet?


----------



## Emzi00

I will Jill, but it's going to cost you dinner. What's on the menu tonight?


----------



## goathiker

Corned beef hash with cheese and eggs. Homemade kind, not canned.


----------



## Emzi00

Done deal! :yum:


----------



## ksalvagno

Isn't that sweet to learn, Jill. Someday we want to have our land surveyed.


----------



## goathiker

The awesome part is all the mature trees in that stretch. The goats are going to love their new Red Oak.


----------



## Chadwick

Did you gain 8ft or lose it?


----------



## goathiker

We gained a strip about 8 x 200 feet.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I have 30 dozen eggs in my fridge....anyone want scrambled eggs?


----------



## NyGoatMom

I am so late on evening chores....guess I better get out there!


----------



## Chadwick

You are the first person I have known who gained land to the nieghbors surveyor! Everyone loses land, you must be super lucky!!


----------



## Chadwick

What about our eggs?


----------



## sbaker

Ooh! I sold all my laying hens last year, and my husband almost cries when I feed him an anemic, store bought egg. Nothing like the real thing, that's for sure!


----------



## NubianFan

No Stephanie I want egg drop soup!!!


----------



## NubianFan

And possibly egg custard....onder:


----------



## NubianFan

Oh jolly now the sneezing has begun.....:sigh:


----------



## NubianFan

Chad I sent you a book, sorry, I think it is a combination of cold medicine and me reminiscing.


----------



## Chadwick

Bless you!


----------



## Chadwick

That's ok I like reading!


----------



## goathiker

Chadwick said:


> You are the first person I have known who gained land to the nieghbors surveyor! Everyone loses land, you must be super lucky!!


It was the banks' surveyor. They defaulted on their loan.


----------



## CritterCarnival

goathiker said:


> So they just surveyed the property next store. Who wants to come help me move my fence over 8 feet?


I'll come help. I need to take a return trip to Oregon in prep for actually getting to move home after 16 years. :stars:I lived in the upper Willamette Valley for 25 years...I SOOOOO want to get home to Oregon.

Are you anywhere near Bandon? We found a listing for 10 acres of goatie heaven, with a trailer and shop/barn, for a good price. I'm just not sure how the southern coastal region is climate wise, and how bad the ticks are, if at all.



goathiker said:


> We gained a strip about 8 x 200 feet.


Congrats, it's nice to know that occasionally it does work out in favor of the home team!! :thumbup: It's especially sweet when the neighbor acts a moron about it and then looses out!! :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

The sad thing is that the were good neighbors. They'd been there about 15 years. Now I have to break in new ones. 


Bandon is beautiful. The climate is pretty warm, no snow at all ever. It's in the Banana Belt of Oregon. It is rain forest, so, plenty of rain. I've never stayed there any length of time though.


----------



## NubianFan

I am going to try to go to bed, night all.


----------



## BaaYale

What is the dosage for the CyLence?


----------



## CritterCarnival

Awww, that sucks. Yeah, it's hard to find even tolerable neighbors these days, let alone good ones.

Thanks for the info on Bandon. It's been 16 years since I've lived in Oregon, though we have made a number of trips back over the years. We have a son in Seattle area, so I think we want to get a bit further north. It was a good starter property for a decent price so I thought I would ask.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Hey guys question. Just gave shots today and my wether had a cow lol. Squirmed and lunged and as a result got some of his BoSe on his hair.  any tips on giving shots to needle freaked goats? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Congrats Jill on the extra piece of land. Sorry you have to break in new neighbours. Sad they couldn't make their payment...

Megan, I would say tie him up somewhere and have someone hold him while someone else gives shots. He sounds like a bit of a drama king.... Lol


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Hmm tie him up...ya didn't try that. Haha oh yes he is you have no idea! Lol XD but he is also the sweetest thing ever and very smart so that makes up for his occasional drama.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Well this definately isn't a cold, going to the doctor in a little while.


----------



## nchen7

Oh no! What happened, Leslie?


----------



## NubianFan

It has went down in my chest, chest is wheezing like a bad symphony orchestra, and coughing up nasty gunk. It is probably bronchitis. I also had the sorest throat last night since I had mono at 19... hurt SO bad.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh no, hope you feel better soon Leslie  :hug:


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## sassykat6181

Weighed Luna's kids last night. 7 weeks old and they weigh 16#, 16.5# and 17.5#. Whopper ND kids!!!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Not a good pic, but what does everyone think of Pep?
View attachment 67139


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NubianFan

I like pep!


----------



## NubianFan

So I am back from the Dr and he gave me all kinds of stuff for my crud, antibiotic and nasal steroid, said my ears were bad and I had sinusitis/respiratory infection again. He even suggested an herbal remedy for one issue I am having (I am falling apart I swear I am ready for the glue bin) but anyway he also referred me to a dermatologist for my face rash. He says it just doesn't have the appearance of normal rosacea so he is too afraid to treat it as rosacea, because it very well may not be rosacea. Soooo off to the dermatologist I go.


----------



## Chadwick

Good luck, hope you get feeling better, no glue bins yet!


Lindsey I like pep!


----------



## NubianFan

I felt slightly better while I was at the doctor's and pharmacy but apparently that exertion wore me out because when I got home I crashed and burned and coughed and hurt and my chest is SOOO congested and it hurts so bad when I cough and I just felt limp and lifeless. So I laid here dozing for about 2 hours and then I got up ate a small bowl of homemade vegetable soup my mom sent over here with my daughter and a cheese sandwich, and now I feel slightly better. My daughter is out riding her 4 wheeler and I don't like for her to do that unsupervised but I didn't feel like going out there so I told her she better go slow and stay right there on her track pa pa made her through the unused part of the garden. I can hear her and I can tell she is following instructions... thankfully I have a pretty darn good kid.


----------



## NyGoatMom

It was sooooooooo hard, but today I _kept going past without stopping_ a sign that said :Goats for sale" :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, teach us!


----------



## nchen7

awwww Leslie. I hope you feel better soon. sucks being sick.

Stephanie, that's GOOD restraint!


----------



## Chadwick

Got to see the nieghbors six beagle pups today, they are 8 weeks old and super cute!


----------



## nchen7

puppies and goaties. how do you guys not have more animals?


----------



## Chadwick

I have never not had a dog until last year, to tell you the truth, I'm done with dogs for now, I just want goats, and maybe a Shetland pony, and and and


----------



## NubianFan

You don't need a shetland pony you need a Connemara pony goes with the Irish heritage OR you could blend with your neighbors and get a SORREL Dutch harness horse :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

I toddled outside and sat in the clover and played with the baby goats, and yes I took pictures well at least attempted to, they are too rambunctious to get very good pics of they move around too much.


----------



## Chadwick

But I wanna little horse, they are so much personality, I think they are more trouble than a full pony!


----------



## NubianFan

My shetland is my sweetest horse, my demon is my miniature horse, he is evil incarnate.


----------



## NubianFan

And Connemara's aren't that big. About 13 hands or so.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Chadwick said:


> I have never not had a dog until last year, to tell you the truth, I'm done with dogs for now, I just want goats, and maybe a Shetland pony, and and and


I feel the same...my dog is 9...when she is gone, I need a break from dogs...cats too. I have one that is 13 and one that is only 2.I just want my chickens, a few ducks, my turkeys and my goats...and maybe a few rabbits


----------



## Chadwick

I mean trouble like smart to the point of too smart and mischievous!


----------



## NubianFan

yeah but Dusty my Shetland isn't mischievous at all. He was used for years as a carousel horse for children's parties and he is just a sweetheart. He is uber smart but he just doesn't have any ornery in him at all. 
The miniature is just evil, he is mischievous too but mostly evil.


----------



## Chadwick

When ever is pass one farm that has two teams of Belgians two buggie mares and a Shetland, the Shetland is harassing one of the mares! He is always belly bumping her and leaning into her, he seems like a good one I would get along with!


----------



## NubianFan

That sounds like my miniature, he bothers the snot outta Buddy my Paso Fino Gelding. I know sometimes Buddy could just kill him.


----------



## NubianFan

There is an Amish family in Matoon, Kentucky that village I was telling you about they call their business Ponies and Pumpkins because they sell, well Ponies and Pumpkins.


----------



## Chadwick

You can get ponies for $100-175 here all day long! It's a good thing I don't own my own land!


----------



## Chadwick

Did you know they pressure wash their pumpkins?!?


----------



## Chadwick

Ponies and pumpkins is so cute it's stuck in my head!


----------



## NubianFan

Why to make them pretty and how? Are the pressure washer electric?


----------



## NubianFan

Hey Chad I tried to send you a pm and it says your inbox is full and can't accept messages until you delete some.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah they get them super clean! Gas powered, and the first time I saw it I just stopped walking and giggled! Nothing better for my sense of humor than serious full grown men pressure washing large fruit!

They do look really good when they are done though.


----------



## Chadwick

Ok pm away!


----------



## NubianFan

Well I think I am going to watch a really stupid tv show and call it a night.


----------



## NubianFan

Where is everyone, I just got home from my daughter's band concert I was sick as a dog all day and really didn't feel like going to her concert. I didn't go to work again today but I really didn't want to miss her band concert so I made myself get up and go and I am glad I did because she was presented an award from her band director. It is kind of like a spirit/accomplishment award. I didn't know she was getting it and neither did she. The concert was awesome too.


----------



## goathiker

Oh, that's neat. Yep, you don't want to miss that stuff. It's never the same once they get their independence. At least my girls stayed here. My boys went way too far away.


----------



## NubianFan

She will take off and fly I am sure, I figure she will go to the coast somewhere.


----------



## NubianFan

On a gross note, some rude man grabbed me as we were leaving the concert. I know he did it just to move me out of his way, but he could have simply said excuse me please instead of grabbing me far to intimately for my liking and squeezing me.


----------



## goathiker

Well, the coast has it's good points for sure. :-D


----------



## Mamaboyd

Well I have an 8 yr old boy sleeping in my bed...he got poison ivy on his face and around his eye was swollen this morning. Benydryl has knocked him out lol. When will they listen when I tell them NOT TO ROLL in the weedy area that is known for being full of poison ivy? :GAAH:


----------



## NubianFan

Probably never would be my guess. Although I don't know, after a round of bad poison ivy he may learn his lesson and think twice. Hard way to learn it though.


----------



## goathiker

Put your doe out on it and have him drink the milk after she eats a bunch. It will help him gain some immunity to it.


----------



## Mamaboyd

He got it last year too lol. But not on the face. My oldest son learned years ago after being completely covered from head to toe. They keep saying that they don't see the plant as it hasn't really sprouted to where you can identify it. I tell them even though it is not visible, the roots are there and can do the same damage. We spray every year to get rid of it but up here you need a special license to buy the good chemical stuff that will kill it off. Live and learn I guess...now if my goats were allowed on that side of the fence, we wouldn't have a problem :laugh:


----------



## Mamaboyd

goathiker said:


> Put your doe out on it and have him drink the milk after she eats a bunch. It will help him gain some immunity to it.


hmm good idea. He is the one child that likes goat milk and I guess if I took a doe out on a leash, I could control how far she went


----------



## NubianFan

well I am going to try to herd this child into the bed. And then fix around and go myself. I am going to MAKE myself go to work tomorrow whether I feel like it or not...


----------



## Mamaboyd

gnite and hope you feel better in the morning!


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie, feel better.


----------



## nchen7

That's nice Leslie for going to the concert even though you were sick. My parents never really came to my things...just the "important" few.... Hope you're feeling better today. 

Beyonce the feral hen is sitting on a clutch of eggs in the chicken coop!!! Yay!!! AND I caught one of those blasted mongooses yesterday. Its a small one, but we're going to relocate it. Our little dog wants at it, but she's not too sure. We'll have to teach her how to be a ratter one day (she looks like she could do that well)


----------



## Chadwick

Don't go shoeless all day after wearing boots all winter, yep sunburn!


----------



## nchen7

oh my those are pale feet! my bf`s feet get super pale when he wears shoes too. LOL. time for some aloe gel. hope your feet feel better soon (sun burns are never fun)


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, irish feet plus a cold winter, I don't think I have ever been so pale! I was always tan in FL, not so much here in PA!


----------



## nchen7

my bf is a blend of English and Scottish, also freckly, also have the propensity to get super duper pale. you gotta keep that sun screen on hand for sunny days. you can`t really enjoy goats if you`re just a Chad chip!


----------



## Mamaboyd

what, no bald spots from boots rubbing off hair on the shins? You don't want to see my hubby's Irish feet and legs, lol...we tease him about shaving his shins haha.


----------



## Chadwick

For some reason boots dont get me, I get bald thighs from jeans! Shorts don't do that but jeans will take all the hair off the front of my thighs!


----------



## Mamaboyd

lolol


----------



## Mamaboyd

my hubby cleans septic tanks for a living so the 100 foot hose he has to pull around rubs on his thighs which in turns rubs the hair off. When he wears shorts he really looks funny...poor fella


----------



## nchen7

LOL!!!! I'm so glad I'm not a man and have to deal with hair everywhere...... :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

Sooo, we're talking about body hair today? :lol:

I'm part German, I win. :shock:


----------



## NubianFan

We do have some strange conversations, I am just glad I am not the one that started the odd topic this time.


----------



## NubianFan

Well daughter came home today and said that the Band director was so proud of them he didn't even let them get out their instruments today, and instead threw them a party complete with chips, gummies, some other snack food I didn't recognize, and kool aid drink pouches.


----------



## Chadwick

Nice, not many teachers show appreciation


----------



## goathiker

We had a band teacher here named Mr Herrick. He was my youngest son's band teacher. When the school completely cut the music program out of the budget, he continued to teach for free. He taught right up until the day he died of pancreatic cancer 9 years ago. After that the adult students that he taught as children took over. They may never know who their teacher will be from day to day but, the kids still have a band class, taught by volunteers, in memory of Mr Herrick.


----------



## NubianFan

He is just awesome. I can't say enough good things about the man. It is just amazing what he does with the kids. I just finished sending him an email thanking him actually.


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> We had a band teacher here named Mr Herrick. He was my youngest son's band teacher. When the school completely cut the music program out of the budget, he continued to teach for free. He taught right up until the day he died of pancreatic cancer 9 years ago. After that the adult students that he taught as children took over. They may never know who their teacher will be from day to day but, the kids still have a band class, taught by volunteers, in memory of Mr Herrick.


Wow that is SO awesome Jill, I guess people who love music like that just LOVE it. I have never seen such devotion in ANY of her other teachers and sounds like the music program in your school is dripping with devotion too. The Band director and the student music teacher are both so encouraging to my daughter and they both have tried to get her interested in a career teaching music. I don't know that it would be such a bad career because the people that do it seem to absolutely love their job.


----------



## Chadwick

fila brasileiro


----------



## NubianFan

Isn't that the kind of dog Jill has?


----------



## NubianFan

It's raining here and I just watched the last episode of "The Paradise" that netflix has and now I am sad.....


----------



## goathiker

Yep that's what she is. Here's Sunny, I'm sure you've seen the AKC type. They look just a bit more like Pomeranians.


----------



## goathiker

We're bringing a PM conversation to the board. Really we're not crazy.


----------



## NubianFan

Ha ha !! Jill that is debatable!


----------



## NubianFan

I think I may go make my daughter large quantities of weird food. :thinking:


----------



## Chadwick

Ok so I had a friend that's a girl, her mother bred fila brisilliero dogs, and trained them for guard dogs, these dogs were bite trained with sleeves and all, I had seen them break aircraft cable tie downs. If my freind was there we were "safe" and I mean there like right next to us. There were times is was trapped by a dog and she had to come around the corner before the dog ate me! One female was really bad. So one day my dad was taking me over there to hang out with her and I told him not to go down the dirt road that lead to her house but to take the paved driveway. He got stuck in the FL sugar sand. Normally we would pull up and honk and she would come to the gate to walk me to the house for safety but we had to walk to the gate without the car so we get to the gate and my dad says go get her and ask her to pull me out with the tractor. I said no those dogs are crazy. Well you don't tell my dad no so finally I go over the fence.... I got about halfway to the house moving slowly(100 yards) and the mean female comes out like lightning. So I start a k for the fence walking slowly backwards saying no and whatever that dogs name was, well she got to me quick, and stayed about 8 ft from me and barked and pushed me back to the fence but let me get out. The trainer that they hired the mother and the girl all agreed that it was not like her and totally against her training to stop and not bite/attack. I have seen these dogs shred bite sleeves and break aircraft cable. I have always had a way with animals, I thanked god for that this day!


----------



## Chadwick

Awwww, sunny is cute, she really checks chicks? I love the stump stool, who did that?


----------



## NubianFan

I was noticing that carved wooden chair thing too.


----------



## NubianFan

So should I make sausage gravy at night, or do something odd with ground round.....


----------



## Chadwick

Sausage gravy for sure, but there has to be biscuits


----------



## goathiker

The chair is at a Tillamook Forest campground we found last summer. Sunny was so spoiled on that trip. She even had her own camp chair and munchies.


----------



## Chadwick

She defiantly looks comfy!


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, you were lucky. The really bad thing about Filas is that the temperment is what it is. They can't be socialized, they can only be made "safe". Ours has to be muzzled in Public. She's on her 3rd vet. 
Like I said, I would never recommend them to anyone. You have to be thinking of that dog always to keep her from misinturperating a situation or blocking her attack. Luckily, she's a huge couch potato and we never have company.


----------



## goathiker

The boys had 5 star corrals too. I want to go back there this fall.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, they will create a situation to attack too, the bad female they called a jungle dog, so I don't know if they got her from the jungle or what but she was evil. She would let my friend go in the room we were headed to then block me, once we were alone she would try to attack, she purposefully got me alone to create a situation where she could attack.


----------



## Chadwick

Nice place, they have that set up for pack animals?


----------



## Chadwick

I was very small as a boy so I am sure I looked tasty!!


----------



## goathiker

Wow, I think mine is a lot mellower than that. She's American bred and was shown until she finished her championship.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, it's for horses, Llamas, and goats.


----------



## NubianFan

That isn't a dog I would want to be around.


----------



## goathiker

She never bitten anyone and she's great with my grandson. I would never let her spin out of control and hurt someone. 

What makes them so unsafe is the people who just want a big scary dog and don't know how to handle them. User error has already ruined too many breeds of dogs.


----------



## Chadwick

Yes user error and news station unfair reporting.

I am sure most aren't that bad but these were bred to be attack dogs, and were very well trained to do so!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Many topics tonight I can see... body hair, cute dogs ( your dog Jill is adorable  ) mean dogs, PM conversations and? Am I missing anything? :lol:
Oh, and on a side note
Hey guys


----------



## NubianFan

No I didn't mean your's Jill I meant Jungle dog.


----------



## Chadwick

I still think the body hair was the best random one!

Hey Lindsey!


----------



## goathiker

About 20 years ago in this area, we had the most nasty mean Labs. You wouldn't even think of getting a Lab puppy for your kids here then. The drug dealers bred them to watch their gardens and houses. I still don't trust Labs as a result. 

Here in Oregon training your dog for protection makes her a deadly weapon. I would never do that to one of my guys. If your dog protects you without training, they are given a by on it. If they've been trained for it then they are put down and you are charged with use of deadly force.


----------



## Chadwick

Really that's a strict law, how on earth do the police dogs work?

I can't imagine a mean lab, they are family dogs with no motivation when I have had them!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Chad, Jill, Leslie and Stephanie and anyone else who is on here


----------



## Chadwick

I would bet on Emma being around!!!


----------



## goathiker

I didn't put part of that in there. If they seriously hurt or kill someone while protecting you. The police doges are meant only to hold. They don't maim.


----------



## Chadwick

Ah, yep one bite and hold, it must have been bad for them to create that law!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> I would bet on Emma being around!!!


Nope , she's not on right now


----------



## goathiker

It was really bad for awhile. They've cleaned things up a lot now. Drug growers love Oregon. The best one I heard yet though is the one group that was feeding the bears in their pot field. When LE went to clean it out, there were 13 big Black bears in the field. Our black bears run right around 400 lbs. 
The nice thing is that the laws are for all dogs, not just"pit bull" breeds. Every dog is treated the same.


----------



## NubianFan

I can hear a whipporwill


----------



## goathiker

Cool, I just heard the first clap of thunder from the storm coming in.


----------



## Chadwick

I miss whipporwills they don't have them here!


----------



## Chadwick

I actually saw two once in the woods, they are very hard to see, and very odd looking, but my favorite bird and bird song!


----------



## goathiker

We have really annoying Mourning Doves that never shut up. The little bats are out of hibernation. I love watching them catch bugs around the yard light.


----------



## Mamaboyd

All I hear is frogs croaking outside. So nice to have the windows open at night after such a long winter. We had a quick storm go through earlier just as I was trying to get the goats fed and put away.


----------



## NubianFan

one time when we were staying in a cabin in the coastal woods of Alabama, my mom called a whipporwill up to the camp each time he'd call she'd whistle back just like him, he got closer and closer, then we went in and went to bed and he stayed out there all night calling for his lady love, who unbeknownst to him was a snoring grandma lady in the bed in the cabin.


----------



## Chadwick

Whippoorwills song


----------



## goathiker

We've had sunshine, rain, hail, more sun, thunder, sun, hail, must be springtime. :mrgreen:


----------



## NubianFan

There was a big green tree frog on our glass door when we got home from the concert last night, the kind with the sticky foot pads so they can hang in trees. My daughter caught him and held him for a second before letting him go.


----------



## Chadwick

They are weird looking they look like someone stuck a owl head on a bird!


----------



## NubianFan

I haven't checked my cell phone in hours. I probably have all kinds of texts and messages on there, but I don't particularly care.


----------



## Chadwick

Don't do it! I consider my phone evil!


----------



## goathiker

I'm waiting for my cheeseburger and beer...


----------



## NubianFan

Well I got really hooked on mine there for a while. Then all the people I wanted to talk to stopped calling and texting and the only people who text and call me now are mostly aggravating. Sometimes I literally think about leaving it home for a week and just seeing what happens.


----------



## NubianFan

I cooked ground round romanoff. I am saving the sausage for tomorrow morning.


----------



## Chadwick

Egg salad sandwich with bacon


----------



## NubianFan

egg salad with bacon? That is inventive and that is definately a "guy" sandwich


----------



## Chadwick

Oh try it! It's good! This was the first time with bacon, I actually stole some bacon my wife had! Yeah kind of a guy thing, but eggs and bacon, it's meant to be!


----------



## NubianFan

I make fried egg and bacon sandwiches on toast with mayo sometimes.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah I like those too, 86 the mayo, but the egg has to have a brown crunchy edge and runny yolk!


----------



## goathiker

Yum


----------



## NubianFan

that looks good, what kinda sauce is that Jill?


----------



## Chadwick

I don't know how egg salad sandwich is supposed to be "guy" with Jill's dinner there!


----------



## goathiker

French fry sauce. Basically mayo and ketchup mixed together.


----------



## NubianFan

I like my fried eggs to have the runny yolk on top and just congealing on the bottom. Do you crumble and mix the bacon in, or just lay the slices across the top of the egg salad?


----------



## Chadwick

Crumble and add to the top, worked better with the paprika then I thought it would


----------



## NubianFan

That looks good. I like different sauces with fries. I love Zaxbys sauce and I like to mix hot sauce in with my ketchup. Or mix heinz 57 and mayo. Also chick fil'a's sauce that they mean for their chicken is good on their waffle fries.


----------



## Chadwick

I never used it on the chicken just the fries!


----------



## goathiker

Ho geeze, someone put hot sauce in the french fry sauce...Dying over here.


----------



## Chadwick

Alright good night y'all enjoy your burger and beer Jill!


----------



## NubianFan

Night Chad

French fries were invented in Belgium and originally served with mayo


----------



## NubianFan

uh oh, they heard me and sabotaged you.


----------



## ksalvagno

You aren't a spicy person either, Jill?

What is with companies? I have been looking for a part time job and I have come across 2 companies that want your social security number and birth date up front without even guaranteeing an interview. Why would I give that info out unless I'm being hired? I refuse to apply when they want that info up front but I don't understand why they are even asking for it. Just seems way too personal to give on a job application.


----------



## goathiker

Could be, 'course my DH just says I'm a wimp. 

G'Night Chad.


----------



## NubianFan

LOL I don't like things very spicy either. But I can handle a little.

I don't know Karen, I once had a company do a credit check on me before they even let me have an interview. It WAS a financial company but it wasn't a bank and I wouldn't have had actual access to anyone's money. I just found that odd. I didn't get the job, but I don't think it was because of my credit score, more because I didn't have any experience at all with a financial investment company.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thought you all might get a laugh out of this :lol:

http://www.godtube.com/watch/?v=01F2BCNU


----------



## fishin816

I LOOOOVVVVEEEE being at shows! I am surrounded by goats! Dylan's sire Nairobi is here, and my new doe Ginger.






that is Nairobi

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Neato , sounds like you're having fun. Dylan looks a lot like his sire.


----------



## Mamaboyd

all those food posts have made me hungry lol. have you guys tried poutine? It's a Canadian thing  French fries, cheese curds and gravy...yum! I like to us mozzarella cheese instead of cheese curds though.


----------



## NubianFan

hee hee hee I love yoga pants


----------



## NubianFan

Ok maybe this is inappropriate... but after having newborn baby goats.... I may never, and I mean NEVER be able to eat cheese curds again....


----------



## sassykat6181

Ok all.....chicken question.....
I'm raising Cornish X and having a terrible time. Started with 20 and down to 8 at 7-8 weeks old. They seem to just have a heart attack or something. I find them dead with no symptoms.  So today I decide to butcher one to try it. Cook it up on the grill.....thinking "this is great, our own chickend and the freshest we've ever had!" Wrong thinking - this bird was rubber, like chewing on a balloon. What the heck????? A friend mentioned to let the bird sit in the fridge for a couple days. I couldn't eat it and my yound kids, 4 & 6, wouldn't eat it either. Now I have 7 birds left and I'm sick thinking about it. Suggestions!


----------



## COgoatLover25

sassykat6181 said:


> Ok all.....chicken question.....
> I'm raising Cornish X and having a terrible time. Started with 20 and down to 8 at 7-8 weeks old. They seem to just have a heart attack or something. I find them dead with no symptoms.  So today I decide to butcher one to try it. Cook it up on the grill.....thinking "this is great, our own chickend and the freshest we've ever had!" Wrong thinking - this bird was rubber, like chewing on a balloon. What the heck????? A friend mentioned to let the bird sit in the fridge for a couple days. I couldn't eat it and my yound kids, 4 & 6, wouldn't eat it either. Now I have 7 birds left and I'm sick thinking about it. Suggestions!


Everything that you just said, that breed is pretty much known for it. Worst tasting chicken on earth. Google it and you'll find the same


----------



## ksalvagno

COgoatLover25 said:


> Everything that you just said, that breed is pretty much known for it. Worst tasting chicken on earth. Google it and you'll find the same


Actually, I have not found that to be true. Our Cornish X were excellent. Are they free range? You do need to let the meat rest for at least 24 hours. I think a lot depends on what you are feeding them.


----------



## COgoatLover25

ksalvagno said:


> Actually, I have not found that to be true. Our Cornish X were excellent. Are they free range? You do need to let the meat rest for at least 24 hours. I think a lot depends on what you are feeding them.


Really? We fed them non GMO organic feed and let them roam but our Heritage chickens still won hands down IMO. Could just be me though


----------



## sassykat6181

I am feeding them a local mill meat bird grower finisher. The feeders stay with them all day, but there's no supplemental light. They are not free range as it has been too cold still here to put them out. They have a 12x12 horse stall and I put fresh shavings down everyday so they are clean.

I'll try letting the next one sit a day or so. We were so disappointed....hopefully the kids will try it again.

Probably will get freedom rangers next, unless someone else has a better suggestion. I am going to build a large chicken tractor for them and move it around our fields ( we have 7 acres)

Thanks!


----------



## goathiker

For the ones you have left just leave the feeders for 30 minutes 3 times a day and cut them some bucketfuls of grass to eat until you butcher them.


----------



## sassykat6181

Thanks Jill! And as far as waiting time between processing and eating? It really was like chewing a balloon. Not tough like steak but rubber


----------



## goathiker

I'd give them a couple weeks. The ones who have heart attacks can be processed for dogs and cats. That should stop though with less food.


----------



## goathiker

Oh sorry, I let them rest in the fridge for 48 hours myself.


----------



## nchen7

Jill, you know if Sunny disappears, she may have "wandered" into my possession somehow..... and that burger and beer... mmmmm. I haven't had a great burger in months, or great beer for that matter. 

Mamaboyd, poutine is amazing. I love mine with ketchup (ya...don't ask! lol). cheese curds are the best on it though. oohh....there's a place in TO that serves duck fat fries, chipwagon style fries. those would be amazing poutine fries. yummm

Leslie, that band teacher sound amazing. I've done a lot of music (I was the music geek in school), and I find most music teachers really love their job.

Kat, from what I've read, you need to let the carcass go past the rigor mortis stage before it can be tender enough to eat. so when you had your chicken, you likely ate it too soon, and during rigor (hence the rubbery texture).


----------



## goathiker

Ha, Sunny would never let you touch her so that ones safe :-D


----------



## nchen7

ah...just like my old dog. love her even more!


----------



## nchen7

it's finally RAINING. we haven't had really any rain since Feb. The whole island was looking really brown and crispy (except for where we live....very green here), and our muddy ground had large cracks. glad for the rain to be back, but now the goaties will be soooo miserable being stuck inside all day. poor things.


----------



## goathiker

I could send you the other half of my burger but it might be kinda green when it got there. 
I've got 10 more minutes on night watch and I'm going to pass out.


----------



## goathiker

Aw, mine are stuck inside right now too. They are determined to destroy the barn.


----------



## nchen7

nite nite Jill. 

i'll wait for a fresh burger. fuzzy, green burgers are not really yummy...


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, green isn't good. Alright, off to bed. G'Night. G'Morning ;-) Have a good day.


----------



## fishin816

Goat show update!~ Me and Magic are going to get in at least fourth place… in fair warning… because there are some AWESOME junior does here! But me and Dylan have a great chance! We will be competing against his half brother, and Fall Creek Harrison. And if he wins grand champion, we will compete againts his dad. But he sure has a chance!!!! Right now the milk tests are in full swing and next is the show!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Go Dylan and Cade! We're rootin for ya hear! 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NubianFan

Chad making that sausage gravy and biscuits now. I made the gravy with whole wheat flour which flips everyone out but my daughter and I love it!


----------



## kccjer

NubianFan said:


> Chad making that sausage gravy and biscuits now. I made the gravy with whole wheat flour which flips everyone out but my daughter and I love it!


I make mine with whole wheat flour AND coconut flour. No complaints yet


----------



## NubianFan

Oh it is just friends and relatives who don't live with me and have never tasted it. They are like "you can make gravy with whole wheat flour I have never heard of such a thing." Well duh.... what do they think people used to make gravy out of. I don't think refined bleached flour has been around forever. 
Now coconut flour is one I haven't tried but I saw an interesting article about making brownies with avocado instead of flour and using just a smidge of coconut flour. I kinda want to try it.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

I keep checking back to see how fishin is doing at the show. But now I'm hungry for biscuits and gravy! LOL!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

LOL Chad encouraged me to make them last night when I was trying to decide between that and ground round. So I had to tell him I finally made them. We are always cooking on here...


----------



## Chadwick

I'm gonna try whole flour that sounds great, I like most things better with whole flour

I got 9 posts in 11 to go. We are starting with a 50x50 pasture this year while they are small then next year expand it by 75x50 and so on as needed.


----------



## Chadwick

Oh the posts are 6-8 inch sections of tree, so digging holes by hand no pounding.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

I love to cook. It's just me and my DH now so I always make way too much of everything. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I have been cleaning house, though not very ambitiously. I want to take a bath I feel cruddy, but I feel dumb taking a bath just to go get nasty cleaning a house.... But I think I will just have to bite the bullet and do it because I won't get motivated until I am happy and feel clean. I am really weird. Anyway, my mom and daughter are gone on a shopping trip together looking for my mother's day present and I told them I didn't want any jewelry or candles... if they are gonna get me something I want something useful. So hopefully I will get some kind of dress clothes, a blouse or slacks or something that is what I really need. Unlike HerdQueen, I really hope they don't come back with anything alive either!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

well we always make too much of everything too. I have enough biscuits and gravy leftover for all of you that are currently chatting on here to come and eat too LOL


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

NubianFan said:


> I have been cleaning house, though not very ambitiously. I want to take a bath I feel cruddy, but I feel dumb taking a bath just to go get nasty cleaning a house.... But I think I will just have to bite the bullet and do it because I won't get motivated until I am happy and feel clean. I am really weird. Anyway, my mom and daughter are gone on a shopping trip together looking for my mother's day present and I told them I didn't want any jewelry or candles... if they are gonna get me something I want something useful. So hopefully I will get some kind of dress clothes, a blouse or slacks or something that is what I really need. Unlike HerdQueen, I really hope they don't come back with anything alive either!!!!


Last year my kids got me Pritchard nipples,bottles and tiny goat bells. I was looking forward to bottle babies in June. Always practical.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

I wish I could, you are always driving me crazy with the southern vittles!


----------



## NubianFan

LOL I love to cook. I always wanted to just be a housewife and stay at home mom and that never happened. But I would love to get to cook something everyday. I love creating new things, and I like my cooking better than any restaurants. But being the only breadwinner, I usually have to throw something quick together. Or get fast food "yuck, so SICK of fast food" It just isn't the same, I come from a great line of good cooks. My grandmother was known in the community as a fine cook, so at lunch time she always had a full house of neighbors, because back then, if someone showed up at a meal time, you fed them. I think that is probably why she cooked like she was cooking for an army. Mom got that from her and me from mom... There is never a food shortage.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey y'all , just dropped by to brag about how good this fabulous Mulefoot ham tastes 
View attachment 67513


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

Pass the potatoes please!


----------



## NubianFan

That looks really yum.... just don't show me it's creepy hooves. :laugh:


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

That looks good


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> That looks really yum.... just don't show me it's creepy hooves. :laugh:


:lol: why does that bother you so much Leslie???

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

GreenMountainNigerians said:


> That looks good
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


It's like a party in yo mouth! :lol:

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NubianFan

I don't know, it may just be the individuals I saw pictures of when I did a google search but it.... just... looked.... so.... wrong.....


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> I don't know, it may just be the individuals I saw pictures of when I did a google search but it.... just... looked.... so.... wrong.....


:lol: so you're going to marry Bigfoot but Mulefoots creep you out? Haha

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

Leslie you should start a "what's cookin'" thread!!!


----------



## Chadwick

Maybe correctly formed hairy feet aren't as bad as oddly shaped feet???

List of things that creep Leslie out
Spiders
Pigs without a split hoof


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah well the Big Foot thing was really just a joke... I am fascinated with Big foot though, I am not sure what got me started saying I was going to marry him. But to be fair, Big Foot's Feet doesn't have all his toes grown oddly together making him an odd man flipper.....


----------



## NubianFan

You forgot a couple Chad

Spiders
Clowns
Monkeys
Things touching my neck
Pigs with one toe


----------



## Chadwick

I knew there was some I had forgotten! So, I guess getting tickled on the neck by a clown with a fake spider while riding a mule foot with a monkey on his shoulder is out of the question then huh?


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> I knew there was some I had forgotten! So, I guess getting tickled on the neck by a clown with a fake spider while riding a mule foot with a monkey on his shoulder is out of the question then huh?


That is so ridiculous it made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Chadwick

Hey that's what I do!


----------



## NubianFan

When I was five my mom took me to the doctor and I had a sore throat, so the doctor reached up and grabbed my neck to feel if my tonsils felt swollen I guess and I hit him. LOL My mom apologized but he said "no it is my fault I should have warned her before grabbing her neck" Honestly if a clown walked up and tried to touch my neck I most likely would deck him.


----------



## NubianFan

welp I gotta get outta here and get some more stuff done.


----------



## Chadwick

Hehe! Don't go to universal studios at Halloween time! I decked a worker there when I was 12 square in the begonias. He spooked me and I reacted before I knew what happened!


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, I have a recipe for vegan chocolate cupcakes that's with avocado and maple syrup. It sounds weird and don't let the vegan put u off, but its the best and easiest cupcake recipe ever.


----------



## NubianFan

ok I had a kinda rough day. I fell on my stepping stones and whammed one knee into them again. I have done that once before never fun. I had a bag full of stuff I bought at dollar general and it scattered all over the yard. Then My mom and daughter went to town to buy my mother's day gift. So only I was home here, and only dad was home over there. Well I get the goats out and start playing with the babies and I see dad wandering around in his yard so I call him over to look at the babies. And he tells me he can't go and is really hurting. I said "do you need me to take you to the ER" He didn't want me to he wanted to wait for mom to get back. So he went back over to his house and then about 15 minutes later he was back and he said I think maybe you are going to have to take me. so I was putting the goats up and gonna go in and change to take him to the ER and about that time mom and my daughter pull up. So I walk over and tell mom what is going on and she says "go on back home I will take him". So, he had to go to the ER and they had some difficulty but started him on a cath and he has to wear it til monday when he can see a doctor. So we are back to that again, and we don't know what is going on for sure yet. 
I did pick a mess of poke salad after they got home and I knew he was going to be alright.


----------



## Chadwick

Wow think about trip proofing those stones. Good luck for dad!


----------



## NubianFan

Well it wasn't the stones that caused me to fall, it was just the stones were there when I fell. I don't have a garage so my car is just parked in the driveway and my yard gets so wet and muddy. So Dad has put down a length of rubber mat, kind of like conveyor belt mat but it isn't I am not sure what it's original use was anyway it is long and thin and runs alongside my car so that I won't get as much mud tracked into my car. Well, I had on crocs and it was wet and crocs and rubber mat and water are not a good mix, so I slid down and when I did I hit that stepping stone. It is however the exact same one I hit before.


----------



## NubianFan

Ok this is American Pokeweed or Poke salad or Poke salet as some say. 
The first pic is the tender shoots that you would pic to cook
second pic is the mature plant and some of the berries you can paint with. 
Third pic is the poke salad prepared with egg and ready to eat.


----------



## Chadwick

That stuff was everywhere in FL! Never had it.....


----------



## Chadwick

I used to cut it down in the yard cause I hated the red on the edge of the woods!


----------



## NubianFan

Allen's even sells it commercially which is pretty surprising to me. For anyone reading this that has never heard of Poke Salad, it is mildly poisonous and has to be prepared a certain way. The berries are inedible only the tender spring shoots of leaves are edible and even then they must be boiled and at least one water discarded and boiled again, some people even boil and discard several waters.


----------



## NubianFan

Have you ever had sassafras tea?


----------



## Chadwick

Oh yeah, I eat sassafras tender leaves all the time while mowing the camp!


----------



## NubianFan

I want some sassafras tea. It is just getting so scarce here. I hate to dig the roots up on the ones that are left.


----------



## Chadwick

Why so scarce, there is tons here, maybe overuse?


----------



## NubianFan

Have you ever had, Wild Muscadines? Mulberries?, Persimmons?, Dewberries? Wild Blackberries? Wild Plum? Wild Strawberries? PawPaw? Possum Grapes?
I have had them all except pawpaw and dad has had them and says they taste like banana


----------



## NubianFan

I dunno there just aren't that many around anymore


----------



## Chadwick

Worked at a muscadine winery in FL for a second job, where I got sun poisoning!

No pawpaws, wild plums, or possum grapes


----------



## Chadwick

Muscadine wine is so much tastier than grape wine, well that from a non drinker so....


----------



## NubianFan

you know my dad loves fruit more than anyone I know and he always told me wild plums were useless, but I used to ride my horse up to the trees and pick them and eat them and I honestly like them better than tame plums.


----------



## NubianFan

The muscadines for the winery were probably tame muscadines though. My dad grows tame muscadines, but we have wild ones on the place.


----------



## kccjer

Useless? Wild plum jelly is the absolute best


----------



## Chadwick

I believe they are tamed wild ones, the story was that the family moved there way back and brought wine grapes, only to lose them to the sun and heat, so started making wine from the native muscadine sand ended up transplanting them to the land. I know we took clippings and replanted constantly to keep fresh plants from the same mother plant.


----------



## NubianFan

You know Carmen, I just think dad must have gotten some bad ones or something because I loved them and he likes fruit so much more than I do.


----------



## NubianFan

Hey that is pretty cool


----------



## Chadwick

Wild plums self graft, they are really good for arbor sculpture!


----------



## NubianFan

Well I am about to go watch another thing I find creepy, with my daughter, anime....


----------



## Chadwick

How's the new guy doing steph?


----------



## nchen7

I haven't heard of most of those berries. I love mulberries. They grow in public parks in TO and I used to eat it...ppl would stare. Lol


----------



## goathiker

I would love to get a Mulberry tree or 2. I'm pretty sure they would do well here.


----------



## nchen7

There's a farm down here that has a couple.

I can't wait for berries and cherries. I miss those.... Passionfruit just doesn't cut it...


----------



## goathiker

Eww, I don't really like Passion fruit much. I can't wait for the Nectarines to ripen.


----------



## nchen7

We grow this giant passionfruit (grandilla), and I'm allergic to it, so I'm likely a little allergic to regular passionfruit...

I LOVE nectarines. Stone fruit are awesome. Cherries and apricots make me very very happy.


----------



## goathiker

mmm. Bing cherries are the best thing ever. Wild strawberries are delicious too.


----------



## nchen7

OMG bing cherries!!!! I can eat tons of those. I don't think I've had wild strawberries. Wild blueberries r absolutely delicious. I miss berries.....


----------



## goathiker

There's a spot up on Hebo mountain we go to and pick wild strawberries. They are tiny little things but, Oh My they are so sweet and good. We also have Salmon berries, thimble berries, and red and blue huckleberries growing wild on the mountain. Wild blackberries grow in my yard.

The does are done clearing my southern slope so, that's all going to become berry patch soon. Maybe some grapes too.


----------



## nchen7

Mmmmmm!!! I can't wait for normal fruit again. The only thing I'll miss (tropical fruit wise) are mangos, avocados and citrus. They're easy to find up north, but the varieties are not the greatest... Surprisingly, there are quite a few heritage varieties of those fruits grown here. Yumm


----------



## sassykat6181

We have two mulberry trees in our yard, they're about 20 yrs old. So much fruit there's plenty to share with the birds lol


----------



## Chadwick

Happy Mother's Day to all you moms! My wife is on blanket street for a while still.......quiet!


----------



## goathiker

Ha, I haven't gone to bed yet. Boy I'm going to regret it tomorrow, um today but, I had fun!!!


----------



## nchen7

i slept for 5 hrs last night after a LONG day. I'm groggy and cranky, and b/c I'm not a "real" mom, (just an animal mom) I have to cook food for my bf's mom. which is easier than cooking for 30....


----------



## nchen7

oh, and I woke up b/c the fan was making a weird screeching noise, and the ramier pigeons was flap flap flapping around in the trees outside..... then last night some dog was yapping. hopefully i'll get to nap later this afternoon.....

omg I just realized there's just over a week left with Buttercup and 2 weeks with Missy. I'm glad I expanded their goat area as the kidding area. i think i may have to get a lawn chair so i can camp out there.... better than getting up at night.....


----------



## kccjer

GH...you have a very long day ahead of you! 

Thank you Chad. Hope your wife gets to sleep in.

Morning Ni. Just don't poison the mother....it doesn't look good to the BF. Just saying...LOL


----------



## nchen7

i won't. when i cook for people, i tend to cook stuff i like to eat. so we're kind of having a middle eastern feast. i better start prepping.....

Happy Mother's Day to all the great mothers out there! Human moms AND animal moms!

Jill, i hope you can sleep somewhat soon....


----------



## sydneyjd

Am I considered an animal mom?   (just joking)


----------



## goathiker

Well, the cool thing about being married for 30 years is that you can pretty much sleep whenever you feel like it


----------



## Chadwick

What kind of fun were you up to all night?!


----------



## fishin816

Chadwick said:


> What kind of fun were you up to all night?!


Sleeping&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Carmel Whiskey and WWYD.

And lest we forget, may is remember our armed forces month traditionally. It's so too bad that it gets covered and forgotten.


----------



## sydneyjd

I posted my some of goats on the goat registry.


----------



## sydneyjd

I know you will find at least one of their names amusing.


----------



## kccjer

Hmmm....hubby got up. Started coffee. Took a shower....and went back to bed? I guess. LOL Wish I could go back to bed, but it wouldn't do me much good I wouldn't go back to sleep.


----------



## Chadwick

Must make coffee for wife.....done....must go back to bed......


----------



## COgoatLover25

Happy Mother's Day to all the moms on here  


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goathiker

Ah hah, so nobodies going see the 8 minute video I enbeded. Yep, so out of fashion to be a military mom. :sigh:


----------



## kccjer

Ha! Made coffee for himself and then went back to bed! LOL He says he didn't go back to bed...he folded clothes. Guess I'm gonna have to make bfast now that he's officially up. Daughter is still in bed tho....she didn't feel good yesterday


----------



## CritterCarnival

goathiker said:


> Ah hah, so nobodies going see the 8 minute video I enbeded. Yep, so out of fashion to be a military mom. :sigh:


I'm not quite sure what not going to look at a video has to do with it, but it's NEVER out of fashion to be a military mom...I am not only a very PROUD military mom, but also a VERY proud veteran myself.


----------



## Chadwick

I watched it! The wwyd video?


----------



## Chadwick

The best goal is to be the mom of a priest that way you got one on your side! But nothing at to say that being a military mom isn't something to be SUPER proud of. 

Jill and Kat thank you for your children's service!

And Kat for yours! What were you in your military career?


----------



## nchen7

lunch is over, I'm stuffed. and we have lot of middle eastern leftovers...which means we'll be having that for dinner. and I got a shortbread cookie. YUM!!


----------



## kccjer

Sounds awesome. ..I'm on my way. Lol. I had some fried shrimp


----------



## Chadwick

My wife likes appetizers so we went and got stuff to do a ton of fun food throughout the day!


----------



## Chadwick

Just for fun, one of my favorite old tunes, about a cheating wife who endeavors to kill off her husband and fails......ok maybe irish tunes are odd......maybe I am odd for liking it when I was 10 anyways...


----------



## kccjer

Cute. Lol


----------



## NubianFan

I am exhausted!!!!


----------



## Chadwick

What did you do?

Been meaning to ask, is all the tornado cleanup done on your place?


----------



## NubianFan

yep even the roofs have been repaired.

Well I went shopping, but you know I have been sick well still coughing a lot and still a lot of congestion in my chest and I guess I got too hot trying on clothes and doing stuff because i completely sweated through my hair, it looked like someone poured water on my head. I got good deals though, got myself some capris and jeans for $6.38 each. I couldn't pass that up. Now if I could just find some blouses.....


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah sickness that effects your breathing can knock you down for a while.


----------



## NubianFan

And I like how your wife thinks. When we have family parties my fav is to have snacky foods and appetizers. Christmas eve now we just have sandwiches or appetizers and new years eve we have appetizers to me that is so much fun.


----------



## NubianFan

I confess though, other women enjoy shopping, and it wears me out more than anything even when I am healthy. I tried on at least 9 different pairs of jeans/capris though and that is a lot of clothes changing.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, I think you two would get along well. Part of it is you don't have to commit to a meal, just have some of a bunch of stuff, variety is the spice of life!


----------



## nchen7

kccjer said:


> Sounds awesome. ..I'm on my way. Lol. I had some fried shrimp


come! I made tabouli, fattoush salad, baba ganoush, hummus, tahini dressing, falafel, and pitas that didn't really turn out (I didn't have time to do the real thing); then a ice cream for dessert. I'm still full.....


----------



## nchen7

I hate trying on clothes when shopping. I either go to places where I know my size and know how the clothes fit, or have good return policies so I can try them on at home at my leisure (and not have to wait in the stupid line for the change room). 

good steal Leslie. I love a bargain too! good luck with finding blouses


----------



## NubianFan

hee hee hee that song is funny.


----------



## NubianFan

I have to try every thing on, I am just funny that way. I not only need to know if it fits but how the cut looks on me, everything I tried on today fit, lots of it was discarded just because I thought it looked awkward on me. Like the pant with the enormous legs, I don't like to look like the saggy baggy elephant in my pants. I don't know why they make the legs so big on some pants/jeans


----------



## Chadwick

A company will change that too, Levi's used to fit me perfect. As skinny jeans got popular they started making them skinnier too, had to quit buying them.


----------



## nchen7

ah...you're one of those. I'd be driven insane if I shopped with you. lol.


----------



## nchen7

jeans are different.....you HAVE to try on jeans.


----------



## Chadwick

I guy shop if I am happy with your jeans once every two years I will go in buy 6 pairs of that size and walk out, same for all, socks undies, shirts. I'm the boring guy I have 6 brown pants 6 tan shirts, 12 of the same undies, 15 pair sock, 6 grey shorts 6 grey t shirts.


----------



## nchen7

My bf's the same. T-shirts and polo shirts mostly, and bc of where we are, shorts. I'm kinda glad. I don't think I'll be able to handle a guy who cares about his clothes/looks more than me. 

Oh!!! I found the MOST perfect little egg today!!!! Brownie, our pet feral started laying!!! She's a big girl now! Look how cute her little egg is!!!!!

And the new feral roo, Roo2, has only one eye! Makes me like him more. Although, I still have no clue where the original Roo went. I'm thinking for sure he died.


----------



## Chadwick

Was roo2 there when he disappeared? If he was no longer dominant he might have left.

Nice egg brownie!!!

Any news on the hens who might be roosters conspiracy ?


----------



## Chadwick

Most guys are but I mean the exact same pants shirts.


----------



## NyGoatMom

New guy is doing good Chad 

and I agree with the clothes thing. I know, weird for a girl, but I could care less about clothes.


----------



## Chadwick

It's nice in the morning there is no what to wear, undies jeans shirt socks boots go


----------



## nchen7

I hate accessories too. I see girls who know how to accessorize, and they look great. but I can't be bothered..... putting my watch on, and MAYBE a pair of earrings is me accessorizing....

Chad, Roo2 was around, but he's much younger and not nearly as big as RooRoo. but RooRoo has been around for quite sometime, before we moved in likely (we've been here almost 4 yrs). 

no clue if those "girls" are boys. there's been no crowing yet....so we'll have to keep waiting and see....


----------



## Chadwick

Ok, Leslie and Stephanie, between the two of you we got three goats that need names. 

Sheph, how about walnut for your guy, he is brown like the wood and you can call him either Wally or Nut!


----------



## NubianFan

I hate accessories. I can never get them right or even remember them. But when you are a big fat fatty, if you don't try on clothes you will end up looking like a slob. You have to make sure stuff doesn't just make you look fatter and grosser.


----------



## Chadwick

The father in me wants to go on a rant and end on and I never want to hear you talk about yourself like that again! 

But I don't think it's my place , so I will cleverly disguise it as me saying this!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Have I ever told you guys how much I love Saada Nubians? So gorgeous! :drool:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Speechless?


----------



## Chadwick

Oooooo, nice!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Oooooo, nice!


I know right! They're up in WY , maybe sometime I'll get a doeling from them


----------



## nchen7

Chad, I think you should rant away. Leslie won't listen to the rest of us!

awesome Nubian! very meaty!


----------



## Chadwick

Does it bother anyone else that they take all there picture with that person wearing white? It looks like the men in the white coats from a mental illness hospital, like the goat is sckitzo or something!!


----------



## nchen7

I think I was grinding my jaw during my nap....my jaw and one tooth hurts.


----------



## Chadwick

The best thing a woman can do for her looks is smile! I have met a lot of heavy girls that I found very attractive, they were attractive cause they were smiling and happy, all the makeup and clothes ever made can't do what a smile can! In fact I have never dated a skinny girl now that I think of it, they rarely have it where it counts.

Leslie you are awesome, if somebody tells you otherwise I will "have a talk with them" !! 

You are just feeling terrible right now cause you are sick, but please don't think of yourself so negatively, it's bad for your soul. There are plenty of bullies out there you don't need to be your own bully. We all love ya! Seriously, I don't have but two friends in real life, getting to know all of you here means the world to me. You are all great folks and especially you Leslie!


----------



## nchen7

there ya go Leslie. listen to Chad!


----------



## Chadwick

Well, steph, what about Walnut I thought it was inventive! And the two nicknames for the two personalities?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hehehe.....I like Wally but my son wants to call him L.G. (for Lil goat) but I will talk it over with him I like Wally


----------



## Chadwick

LG could work because later you could change it to large goat!!!


----------



## Chadwick

In fall it could be libidinous goat!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Agreed  

Long day today...lots of outdoor work to catch up on! Been so busy lately....I did sell my one doeling I had though.


----------



## NyGoatMom

or linguistic goat


----------



## Chadwick

Hehe, nice especially good for the breed!


----------



## nchen7

when I see the name Wally, I think of Wall-E, the movie. 

9 days left for Buttercup!!!!


----------



## Chadwick

Good sale? Good owners?


----------



## Chadwick

My son and I love that movie(wall-e) I cry every time, I'm such a sap!


----------



## nchen7

Chad how's the waiting going? does the end of May for word on goaties feel like a long way away?


----------



## Chadwick

It never gets closer! I can't imagine how you all with preggers goats do it! 

I have gotten half my posts in then it started with the rain. Fence bought, all that is left is rebuilding the feeder in not cherrywood! 

Give me so e advise, with just three should I feed in buckets like the rubber feed pans and just build for minerals? Or build a feeder?


----------



## nchen7

feed as in grain?

I myself hate those stupid rubber buckets. my bf bought me a couple when we first got goats, and those things are soo stinky (I have a sensitive nose), and they were super hard to keep clean. we have stainless steel dog bowls (you can see them in pics in my waiting room thread).

Wall-E is sad!!!


----------



## Chadwick

I have not seen your waiting room what is it called!


----------



## kccjer

NubianFan said:


> I hate accessories. I can never get them right or even remember them. But when you are a big fat fatty, if you don't try on clothes you will end up looking like a slob. You have to make sure stuff doesn't just make you look fatter and grosser.


I'm right there with you. But my critters don't judge what I wear or how I look. Well...maybe the poor horse that has to carry me occasionally. Lol. I hate buying clothes.


----------



## nchen7

here!! http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f220/buttercup-missys-waiting-room-166376/


----------



## nchen7

kccjer said:


> I'm right there with you. But my critters don't judge what I wear or how I look. Well...maybe the poor horse that has to carry me occasionally. Lol. I hate buying clothes.


 does Chad have to pep talk you as well???

I dunno what it is though, all women of all ages and sizes are always insecure!


----------



## NubianFan

I have to dress professional in the job I have. I can only wear jeans on fridays, no sandals with the thong between the toe like flip flops, no sleeveless tops, no shorts, no t shirts, Even on fridays if we were a t shirt it is supposed to be a solid color we can't wear graphics supposedly and they don't mean words they mean even prints like horses, or flowers printed on them. 
I actually feel like I dress better than most anyone there even the doctors and the administrators. The only ladies that dress better are a couple of therapists who are only there occasionally. Some people's idea of dress clothes floors me. Like I had a friend there, loved her to bits, but she dressed like such a slob. she'd wear these old gray pants they were made like jeans but twill material and some knit top with them. Honestly she looked dressier on casual fridays when she would wear her jeans. Then another friend of mine would break the rules and wear jeans every day, BUT she wore dark jeans cut like slacks and she wore nice blouses and accessorized. She looked better than almost anyone there. I wear slacks and dressy blouses mostly. I did buy dressy capris to wear in summer because they are allowed.


----------



## NubianFan

nchen7 said:


> does Chad have to pep talk you as well???
> 
> I dunno what it is though, all women of all ages and sizes are always insecure!


Oh trust me I am fat, there is no denying it. I *think* I actually am still attractive, but I don't know if anyone else thinks so. Doesn't matter though there is no debating my size. I wear plus size clothes and I could lose 50 pounds and still be overweight. 
Things is, in America, it is okay to be anything anymore except fat. There is still huge prejudice against fat people. So yeah, I know I am judged everywhere I go everything I do. In fact one of the reasons I have been watching what I eat recently is I know that I am going before the licensing board soon and even though, I know it shouldn't matter for me getting my licensing, I know it does matter. Losing weight isn't actually as easy as people think. I can eat the same thing others do and gain weight. I CAN lose weight, but maintaining the strict diet it takes for me to do that long term is a lot harder to do. It doesn't help that my thyroid is basically dead. I take high doses of thyroid meds just to keep me up and running.


----------



## Chadwick

I never saw your ladies preggers threadNi and never realized it, they are adorable! Nice ladies Ni!


----------



## Chadwick

No matter overweight or not we appreciate you, and just want to make sure you appreciate you. 

I was always picked on as the small kid and nerd, when I quit being negative to myself my whole life changed. No ones negativity can match your own.

I'll shut up now, just know that we all love ya!


----------



## kccjer

nchen7 said:


> does Chad have to pep talk you as well???
> 
> I dunno what it is though, all women of all ages and sizes are always insecure!


Absolutely true. Kinda strange...huh.


----------



## nchen7

yes Leslie, we love you just the same! and Carmen too!!

maybe you need to add some kelp into your diet to help your thyroid? the iodine would be good for you...


----------



## nchen7

kccjer said:


> Absolutely true. Kinda strange...huh.


I can't speak for anyone else, but I know for sure my issue came from my family, especially my mom....


----------



## Jessica84

Hmmm maybe I don't want in on this conversation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Jessica! come play!


----------



## Jessica84

Lol I don't know if anyone wants me and Carmen together. Good thing she lives far away because I could see up being trouble 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer

Jessica84 said:


> Lol I don't know if anyone wants me and Carmen together. Good thing she lives far away because I could see up being trouble
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Hey now!!! I so could see trouble if we got together! Bahahaha


----------



## Jessica84

Oh yeah!!! And no one around here wants to be my side kick in crime. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84

Happy Mother's Day to everyone by the way 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Heck, I figure that's what we are best at is getting into trouble.
Speaking of.... I am so mad that it is blooming sunday night already, where in the world do the weekends GO!


----------



## nchen7

crime? I'm intrigued......


----------



## kccjer

Jessica....how sad is that. No partner in crime? You are so missing out. LOL

Leslie, I'm with you. There is no denying my size. I need to lose a LOT of weight for ME. It's hard for me to get around and I would feel somewhat better. I had gastric bypass several years ago (10 to be exact) and lost a lot and then gained most back. I didn't have any more energy, I didn't feel "better" by any means. But I will freely admit, it was easier to do things. This last year I have gained about 50 pounds. That puts me in a really bad place weight wise....almost 300 pounds. I finally set up a dr appt after 2 years tho...sigh....extemely low thyroid (hadn't been taking my synthroid for about 2 years...) and extremely anemic... Could be why I'm tired and that makes it hard to lose weight. 

I can watch what I eat, exercise, etc and I won't lose. Just like Leslie, it has to be such a restrictive diet that it simply isn't realistic. Summers I tend to lose because it's hot and I don't eat. 

Having said all that. I have pretty much come to terms with who I am. Not entirely....but pretty much. I try not to put the same ideas on my daughter that I grew up with...but it's hard. I hate to see her putting the weight on too. I'm so not athletic and neither is she so that makes it hard too. 

But...it is also absolutely true that obesity is probably the most judged disease in the United States.


----------



## Jessica84

It's the goats they are bad influences on us lol.
I know this whole week has gone by fast. Husband got 9 days off and goes back to work Tuesday..... Went by way to fast 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mamaboyd

been such a busy day that I am just getting on here. Wishing everyone a Happy Mother's Day! Took my kids and my bottle baby in to see my 82 year old mom and my brother and sister. Mom loved Lucky but was afraid to touch her in case she was allergic to goat fur. My brother on the other hand lead Lucky around the yard on her leash and I think it really helped him as he missed having his goats. We had neighbors stopping by with their kids to pet Lucky on my mom's front yard lol. She lives in the city so goats are rare to see. Hubby had to work all weekend but we still had a good day and the weather was perfect. 45 min drive home to feed and water and put all the 4 legged critters in for the night. I am pooped!


----------



## kccjer

Sounds like a nice day. We had wind and chilly here all day.


----------



## Jessica84

My sister has the same issue with her thyroid. She had no energy and blew up with extra weight. She is on pills as well and even tried getting right and going to the gym.... Never lost anything  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

What is so funny, is I am probably twice as active as most people I know. But get labeled as a couch potato.... I couldn't even tell you the last time I sat on my couch. I think if I had caught my thyroid disease 10 years ago, I might be in much better shape now. But when my divorce happened until the last couple of years, I was very focused on survival. That is one thing my crush told me that is very true. He said I have to stop looking for ways to survive and start looking for ways to live. I just now am beginning to come out of survival mode.


----------



## nchen7

sounds like shot metabolisms. those take a while to get back. there are nutritionists who can help. but once it comes back, it stays pretty well.

you guys should come to the Caribbean then. Caribbean men LOVE bigger women.


----------



## nchen7

it's time to thrive Leslie!


----------



## Jessica84

You sound very beautiful on the inside and if people want to judge you then for get them. I always say you never been in the persons shoes don't judge. I'm more of a personality person and I can tell your a beautiful person 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

I second that Jessica!

I didn't sleep well the past couple of nights, and I had a huge nap in the afternoon....now I'm not sleepy and it's way past my bedtime.


----------



## Jessica84

nchen7 said:


> I didn't sleep well the past couple of nights, and I had a huge nap in the afternoon....now I'm not sleepy and it's way past my bedtime.


Me either and I had a big nap too lol. It's only 8 here though and on my way to dinner.....ummmm Mexican food 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

JEALOUS!!!!! I love Mexican food!!!! best part of visiting Cali was stopping in small towns with the trailers of Mexican food. SOOOO good!


----------



## kccjer

Ha, Ni....I slept for about 4 hours this afternoon and I'm ready to crawl back into bed right now. Weather is changing, never a good thing for me and my body. Don't get old...it's not fun


----------



## Jessica84

Ok girls dinner time for me....and since the last time we are out I told my husband I was going to stab him with a fork if he kept playing on the phone I better get off lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

it rained yesterday and still cloudy today. I feel tired, but not quite sleepy enough to fall asleep. hoping in another hour i'll feel better.....

ugh, I can already feel/see myself getting older! it's not fun at all!! but on the same note, I'm glad I'm not 20 anymore.....


----------



## kccjer

Ummm...REAL mexican! I so miss my MIL living in Dallas. That was the best part of visiting her.


----------



## nchen7

bye Jessica. happy Mexican food eating! (and no cellphone on dates!)


----------



## kccjer

Well, g'night ya'll.


----------



## nchen7

nite Carmen


----------



## NubianFan

Night everyone, thanks for the encouragement from all of you. I appreciate it! I need to get ready to shut down for the night. ttyt!


----------



## nchen7

nite Leslie! I should go too at some point.....


----------



## sassykat6181

My first goat kid, Rigel, went to his new home today  how are they 8 weeks already?!?!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Madison's and Crystals little FF udders in progress.
View attachment 67734
View attachment 67735


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, I got a new toy today! I traded an Amish guy a stone splitting maul for some copper (he scraps metal) and got to try it just now! I made a block like a giant brick. It was so much fun, and I can see putting it to good use!


----------



## NubianFan

Sounds cool!


----------



## Chadwick

Care for a picture?


----------



## NubianFan

I didn't kiss him Chad, but I told my Crush he was good looking today!


----------



## NubianFan

Sure!


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick

Good for you! What'd he say?


----------



## kccjer

Yep it turned a rock into a....rock. lol


----------



## Chadwick

Hahaha, you just got me wife laughing!


----------



## Chadwick

Next stop goatie staircase!


----------



## nchen7

LESLIE!!! :stars: how did your crush react?!?!?

Chad, what are you going to do with that??


----------



## Chadwick

Well this one probably just a practice piece but I would like to make big ones for the goats to jump on, to put around the camps parking lot, and I have an idea to mix stone work and woodworking to make really cool outdoor benches for sale.


----------



## Chadwick

And I love to study old world craftsmanship and techniques.


----------



## NubianFan

I don't know. We just kept talking. It was pretty laid back and in the context of our conversation, so it wasn't really like a confession.


----------



## nchen7

still....one small step for you!


----------



## Chadwick

But it lays the foundation, and I guarantee he is thinking it over again and again trying to figure out how good he was looking. And what you were thinking!


----------



## NubianFan

we talked a long time today. I had a rather rough day today some work issues. He was super supportive as always. I had made a joke as I often do to make things lighter and the comment came as a reaction to his response to my original joke.


----------



## Chadwick

Perfect!


----------



## Jessica84

If he didn't act funny about it I bet he likes you back  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Agreed! He likes you! Yay!


----------



## NubianFan

Naw no funny acting, we just kept the flo of conversation, talked a long time after that. I am actually pretty certain he likes me from other things he has done and said, but I just don't know exactly how he likes me. If it is just as a good friend or if he is actually interested.


----------



## Emzi00

I could've told y'all that he likes her long ago.


----------



## fishin816

Emma! I just replied to your post on the chat thread! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Where did everyone go? I went outside and loved on baby goaties for a while they are oh so sweet. They will just snuggle into you and lay their head on you!:lovey:


----------



## Chadwick

I would be that he likes you as more than a friend. 

I wish I could come see your babies, I am having an extra hard time waiting for the past 3-4 days, a cuddle would help!


----------



## NubianFan

How much longer Chad?


----------



## Chadwick

Pick out at the end of this month, home at end of June! AKA forever!


----------



## NubianFan

Wow that is forever! Just kidding... it will go by faster than you think. I blinked and Dru's kids were here.


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> Wow that is forever! Just kidding... it will go by faster than you think. I blinked and Dru's kids were here.


Speaking of which in not too long I'm gonna have Nubian kids too  So blink really fast for me Leslie! haha


----------



## Chadwick

Yep, Leslie is now the official blinker!


----------



## NubianFan

LOL I will have to remember that


----------



## NubianFan

here I is fluttering away


----------



## Chadwick

You might need to get your liver checked, you are looking jaundice!


----------



## NubianFan

That's just my spray tan....


----------



## NubianFan

Watch I can change color....


----------



## kccjer

Nope. Still jaundiced....just accessorized. Lol


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, that's talent! Um but you are growing a tail......


----------



## NubianFan

Well picky picky you can't have everything. :roll:


----------



## NubianFan

kccjer said:


> Nope. Still jaundiced....just accessorized. Lol


I finally learned how to accessorize!:dance:


----------



## Chadwick

Leslie got so e developments on what I want for Mother's Day has ears!


----------



## kccjer

Yeah....don't quit your day job. Lol. Pink bows and lipstick isn't always the best. Hahahahaha


----------



## NubianFan

LOL but but but I can GROW a tail and change colors!!! now if THAT isn't accessorizing I don't know WHAT is


----------



## NubianFan

Here Carmen, maybe this is more your speed?


----------



## NubianFan

Or the girl version


----------



## Mamaboyd

Got the beginnings of my first farmers tan...err burn of the season today learning how to use a log splitter. Wonders will never cease lol. Not how I planned on spending my day but helping out a 74 yr old farmer split wood for our supply was worth it. And my almost 3 week old four legged kids escaped their stall so I spent time chasing them round and round the pen. Never knew little Fainters could run so fast hehe. I am too old to be chasing goats...


----------



## Chadwick

Hey there partner did you hear me, I called ya yellow!


----------



## Chadwick

Cause the cow people were yellow! Der hahaha


----------



## NubianFan

LOL I know busy searching and saving and uploading


----------



## kccjer

Lol. Works for me!


----------



## NubianFan

Okay I gotta go do some stuff and then get around and go to bed, y'all have a good night.


----------



## Chadwick

Good night, I'm headed in too.


----------



## nchen7

mamaboyd, shouldn't fainters be fainting when you chase them???

feeling lazy today again. I have stuff to do but don't want to do any of it....


----------



## kccjer

That's what I was thinking Ni. Fainters...clap your hands or throw a metal bucket....they stiffen, fall over....caught! 

Morning all! We are going to pick up Lizzie's mare today from the stud farm! She's going to get a riding lesson while we are there too. Should be fun


----------



## nchen7

how fun! hope she's bred. how long is gestation for horses? (I know pretty much nothing about horses.....)


----------



## kccjer

11 months. LOL We have a LONG wait ahead of us! She stood for the stud at least 3 days so as long as everything is right for her, we'll have a baby this time next year. We'll take her back in a couple weeks to make sure she is bred. No clue how they tell but Lizzie can get another riding lesson then too. Now to just keep her from riding Cowgirl as hard as she normally does! Ha!


----------



## COgoatLover25

kccjer said:


> 11 months. LOL We have a LONG wait ahead of us! She stood for the stud at least 3 days so as long as everything is right for her, we'll have a baby this time next year. We'll take her back in a couple weeks to make sure she is bred. No clue how they tell but Lizzie can get another riding lesson then too. Now to just keep her from riding Cowgirl as hard as she normally does! Ha!


:lol: you're gonna have to start the LONGEST waiting thread ever!! Haha 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NubianFan

It takes a long time to cook those beautiful horses. But look on the bright side at least you arent breeding elephants their gestation is nearly two years... 22 months I believe.


----------



## nchen7

*shudder* 11 months is still a long time. 22 months is insane. but....babies are born ready to do stuff. human babies are so useless in comparison..... lol


----------



## Mamaboyd

nchen7 said:


> mamaboyd, shouldn't fainters be fainting when you chase them???
> 
> feeling lazy today again. I have stuff to do but don't want to do any of it....


babies don't always show the fainting trait right away. I have only had one of the almost 4 week old bucklings go down so far lol. He was stepping over something to get to his momma and down he went...he lay there for a few seconds not able to move but was crying until he figured out how to get up. Right now, most of the babies are just like any other goat, jumping,racing around etc. Quick little buggers


----------



## nchen7

really??? never would that thought that. I don't think I could ever have fainters. my bf (and I), would have WAY TOO MUCH fun with them. he's already decided he'll do a kung fu movie with them. LOL


----------



## Mamaboyd

Just got back from bday shopping for my daughter who turns 11 tomorrow...my poor hubby's bank account isn't going to look so good lol. Although she said she didn't want much, you know girls...they get disappointed if you don't get the right thing .


----------



## Mamaboyd

lol, they are a hoot. one day last summer an atv came out of the forest and went by our driveway..we looked over and our one doe was flat on her back with all 4 legs in the air. We don't try to scare them on purpose, they do it all on their own hehe


----------



## nchen7

just girls? women are the same! lol. happy early birthday to your daughter!

that's hilarious!!!! I would try not to scare them, but it would be too funny not to resist!!! lol


----------



## NubianFan

I don't understand why they faint. seems like that wouldn't be a very good survival mechanism.


----------



## nchen7

that's what I'm thinking Leslie. they're super cute tho!

hey Mamaboyd (not sure your real name, sorry), you know anything about Bancroft area? we're thinking of finding a piece of land around there.....


----------



## nchen7

this is hilarious!!!!! http://goatsandgardens.wordpress.co...one-tells-you-about-goats-until-its-too-late/


----------



## Mamaboyd

I know a little bit about the area Ni, it is expanding like crazy up there, always busy! My brother lived up there for years


----------



## nchen7

expanding?? really? guess people want to move away from muskoka?


----------



## Emzi00

Bird flew into the window. Went to see if it was okay and it climbed onto my finger.  Its still alive, but hasn't moved since I set it down.


----------



## nchen7

awww...buddy! good on you!


----------



## Emzi00

He finally flew away.


----------



## Mamaboyd

Everyone in the gta is moving up that way...muskoka is still busy too! You don't want to see the traffic on the highways Fridays and Sundays going to cottage country.


----------



## Mamaboyd

Bancroft area is always is the warning zones for tornandos, severe thunderstorms and tons of snow lol


----------



## nchen7

dang...that doesn't sound promising..... :think:

yea, I knew about muskoka..... Bancroft (and north/south of there) seem less busy in comparison.....

Emma, glad he flew away.


----------



## Mamaboyd

Well maybe you need to find some land near me lol. In the country by just far enough from the little city of Bowmanville


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Bird flew into the window. Went to see if it was okay and it climbed onto my finger.  Its still alive, but hasn't moved since I set it down.


Emma the bird whisperer !! :lol: ROFL

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

Hey people


----------



## Chadwick

Aw man, no people.....


----------



## nchen7

I here...for now (feeling sleepy already.....)


----------



## Chadwick

How are ya Ni?


----------



## nchen7

I'm good. well, a little annoyed at my soap I made today. it was trying to overheat, then partially gelled. so.....it's sitting in the oven. hopefully it gels all the way


----------



## COgoatLover25

I here too...ZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzz. Jk, I'm WIDE awake , just had a Starbucks mocha Frappe with 2 shots  


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

Is it in the oven to reheat to get it liquid?


----------



## Chadwick

Hey Lindsey, what's the story on don't look behind you?


----------



## nchen7

yea...it's a saponification phase that I like to have in my soaps. so it's in the oven right now....hopefully it'll force it to get there. my house smells like citrus. it's quite yum


----------



## Jessica84

Emzi00 said:


> Bird flew into the window. Went to see if it was okay and it climbed onto my finger.  Its still alive, but hasn't moved since I set it down.


You lucky I stay away from birds that fly into window. Last time I tried to save one it attacked me  stupid birds lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

How would I know if a soap has or has not gelled as a consumer?


----------



## nchen7

you don't, unless you ask. there's no real difference REALLY. some soapmakers prefer one over another. gel phase just speeds soap through saponification phase (24-ish hrs), vs non gel will take about 2-3 days to complete saponification. after cure, there's no real difference. I prefer to gel my soaps b/c I find my soaps tend to get harder (I did one un-gelled soap and it was soft months later).

Jessica, I'm not a bird fan either. only birds I've learned to like are chickens. I have one I snuggle with.....lol


----------



## Jessica84

I have a baby chicken in the house right now lol....I don't like them but I like babies  but I don't know if this one will make it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

we have a feral pet I love. she's just my favourite. 

aww....I'm sorry about your chickie. sad when they don't make it...


----------



## Jessica84

We have a lot of animals so death is something we experience at times  my son has a hard time with everything that does though. But we will see if it makes it 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Hey Lindsey, what's the story on don't look behind you?


It's a saying between me and one of my friends 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## nchen7

Jessica84 said:


> We have a lot of animals so death is something we experience at times  my son has a hard time with everything that does though. But we will see if it makes it


awww, but it's still sad! I get attached easily... good luck with the chick! hope it pulls through for ya.


----------



## Jessica84

It is sad I just know the out come probably won't be good for it. But on a good note I did pull this cute guy today 








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

my goodness!!!! calves are so incredibly cute!!! always amazes me how huge they are though.....


----------



## Jessica84

He's huge!!! We breed for calfs that are about 30lbs smaller but the neighbor doesn't  mama hates him so he's a bottle calf and she goes to beef packers in a few days.... And I don't feel bad for her at all


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

why would one breed for calves so big? much harder to birth, no?


----------



## Jessica84

Very much so but they also come out 30-50 pounds heavier then ours and you get price per pound so they think they hit the jackpot. I look at it more as as long as mom and baby are alive and well at the end I'm ok with smaller. They are yahoos lol don't know how else to explain it. They like to say they are cowboys and come up on weekends to play the part.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

ah...that's no good. I mean, you get more bang for your buck when you have alive mommies and babies!

we're watching Parks and Recreation. it's quite funny!


----------



## Jessica84

100% agree.... I have never heard of the show.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

there's a super loud cricket thing INSIDE the house.


----------



## Jessica84

Lol oh if my daughter was there she would be freaking... Looks to much like a spider 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

i can't find it, it's just screeching! b/c we're in the tropics, and there's no screens, there are bugs in here all the time, so i pick and choose my battles over the bugs. crickets don't really do anything, so they can stay...unless they're annoying then we get them on the ground and have the little dog kill it....

ok.....I'm falling asleep. nite nite everyone!


----------



## Chadwick

I love how you can NEVER find the loud cricket !!!


----------



## kccjer

I'm BACK! LOL What have I missed? Any drama? Anything super exciting? Make it quick cause I'm tired and have a funeral tomorrow morning and my friend from GERMANY will be HERE TOMORROW AFTERNOON!!!!! I'm so excited to see her again!


----------



## kccjer

Wow. You all are awful quiet today. I'm getting ready for the crazy....funeral this morning. :tears: 

Then a very dear friend from Germany is coming to visit this afternoon! I simply cannot wait. I have the chocolate eclair cake she requested whenever she "happened to visit" started. We're gonna grill burgers, drink a little wine...I am sooooo excited! Hubby is even taking the afternoon off work!


----------



## nchen7

sorry for the funeral....those are never fun. but exciting for your friend from Germany to visit!!! always exciting to see friends from far away. mmm...éclair cake. yummm!!!

the forum has been quiet today.....


----------



## NubianFan

So glad you are getting to see your friend Carmen, sounds like you are going to have a blast and you are certainly pampering her. 
Sorry again about the funeral, funny how life often throws us the good and bad at tge same time.


----------



## nchen7

it's so hot out, I looked out, and Missy was actually PANTING! it was soo cute. I've moved everyone to a shady area now.....


----------



## NubianFan

Oh gosh it is cold and rainy here, so cold that my parents told me they have built a fire in their woodstove.


----------



## nchen7

yikes that's cold. winter's just not letting up this year, eh?

meanwhile, it's getting summer time hot here already.....sooooo hot


----------



## NubianFan

Well it was 85 here, then now it is back to 51 today. I don't need a fire but mom and dad's house is totally shaded by trees and stays cool even in summer so they are chilly.


----------



## nchen7

ah....that's quite the swing.

I'm teaching tonight at some public gazebo. last week, at the same gazebo, it was super dusty and sandy (it's by the beach). I'm tempted to bring a broom so the space can be less dusty. you think that would be too weird for me to sweet a public area?

and....I don't know why the pregnancy countdowns aren't working.....


----------



## NubianFan

I say sweep it if you want to use it and don't want it to be as dusty, who cares if anyone else thinks it is weird. Maybe they are weird because they want to wallow in dust. I want hot tea, I think I may make some. I came home to eat lunch today to save me some money because I had an appt out close by my house after lunch. I had soup and a bologna sandwich on whole wheat bread. I think that is better than fast food anyway.


----------



## nchen7

yes, better. although....bologna isn't great, but much better than what they put in fast food. have some tea. I love tea!

ok, i'll bring a broom with me. hate the dust. the students were having issues too. our mats can get so dirty when the floors are dusty...


----------



## NubianFan

No bologna isn't great but it is what I had on hand and I like it occasionally. I had veggie soup. I think that has to be better than greasy fast food meat and french fries.


----------



## NubianFan

I have golden tea on hand think I will make that. 
So one of your does has to be getting really close doesn't she? Are you all ready?


----------



## nchen7

totally better than fast food!

I think I'm ready. her baby/ies have been really active lately. I can see kicking on the top of her right side!

I think I have what I need - just rags for babies and iodine. i don't vaccinate (nor can i if i wanted to). plus, the lady who bred these girls is super hands off with her goaties. they typically find a spot in her 20acres, have them, and rejoin the herd the next day. so i think these girls will go sometime during the night. I'm just excited to see babies.

oh.....we've made a decision on moving....i can PM you if you want. it's good and sad news (as always).


----------



## NubianFan

Sure PM me about your move


----------



## NubianFan

I think my poor goaties have grown fins and flippers and I am pretty sure one even has a blow hole.....


----------



## Chadwick

Hey there, got up 4:30 and left the house by 4:45, took our Amish friends who own a shop to ohio to stock up thing that they sell. Lots of Amish shops! We got home at 8:59 tonight, funny how just driving can make you feel like you did a days work!

Good day with good friends! But tired!


----------



## NubianFan

I am tired too but I may be about to be angry


----------



## Mamaboyd

yes, driving makes me so tired, especially on the way home. It's all I can do to keep my eyes open on the highway..I always have to stop at a Timmies for a coffee to keep me awake. Glad you had a great day Chadwick! Thunderstorms and heavy rain here..I prob should not be on the computer lol


----------



## NubianFan

Phew luckily that text didn't contain what I thought it was going to or I would have been fuming..... I thought this guy was going to gloat.


----------



## nchen7

gloat on what?

Timmie Ho!!!


----------



## nchen7

Speckles died today.  she didn't look great, had an empty belly, and some mites on her. I was carrying her to where we had a fire pit so I could dust her with some ashes, put her down and she convulsed and died. :tears:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm sorry Ni, was Speckles a chicken? :hug:


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so sorry you lost her, Ni.


----------



## nchen7

yes, she was a chicken. thanks guys. :hug:

how's everyone this Thursday? I just wnet to get some alfalfa pellets, but they only had 10 lbs of it. i'll have to hope the other feed store will have it....


----------



## kccjer

I'm sorry Ni! That is just too strange. Hope you find your alfalfa pellets.

I had an amazing visit with my friend! and....she's moving to the STATES!!! They just left a little while ago so i'm back. Have I missed anything?


----------



## nchen7

ooohhh!! how exciting Carmen. are they German or Americans repatriating?


----------



## Chadwick

Yay, that will be nice is she moving near you or close enough too visit? If anything phone calls will be cheaper!


----------



## kccjer

James was in the military with Kenneth (was actually commanding officer at one time LOL) Kim....is British. She married a German was living in Germany and working in a "pub" when we met her. She and James met because of US. LOL James has to be within 2 hours of either Trinidad or Denver Colorado for his job. So...depending on where they decide to settle in between there...3 to 5 hours away. Still....a WHOLE lot closer than Germany!


----------



## nchen7

so.....you guys are home wreckers?!?!? LOL

that's super exciting! when are they moving? how excited are you??? did she bring you some german goodies on her visit?


----------



## kccjer

Both she AND I are so excited! No, no german goodies....darn her anyway. But....she can COOK german! Yeah, well, you can consider us double home-wreckers cause James was married too. hehehe They both look soooo happy together.


----------



## nchen7

tsk tsk tsk. BAD Carmen!! lol.

mmmm.....german food.... I went to uni in a german town, and ate my fair share of sausages and schnitzle


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, Carmen say it ain't so!


----------



## Chadwick

Hahaha


----------



## kccjer

Hey! Don't Judge....I'm being perfectly honest here! Sheesh... :ROFL:


----------



## Jessica84

See I knew you were a trouble maker lol that's why I like ya so much  
And I'm sorry about your chicken 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Naw, we don't care, we didn't know them anyway!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Well I am back from Hades anybody miss me?


----------



## goathiker

Wanta throw a rope behind you and pull me out?


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah, might as well, I am pretty sure I frightened some of the devil's minions while I was down there.


----------



## goathiker

We kind of had a nasty hit a little too close to home. What's been going on to put you in the handbasket?


----------



## NubianFan

This merger/takeover at work and a friend who isn't really a friend gloating.... it is all work related though, and hits me in the pocketbook, or what passes for a pocketbook, so that is hard since I am the only bread winner. I can pm you more details if you want to hear my tale of woe? LOL


----------



## Chadwick

I missed you!

What happened to you two?


----------



## goathiker

Sure, I'll read your tale of woe  

Ours is kind of work related. One of Don's crew members' 16 year old son killed himself yesterday. Such a waste...


----------



## Chadwick

That's a shame,


----------



## NubianFan

Oh that is so sad.... I hate to hear that.


----------



## NubianFan

Give me a second and I will pm you both.


----------



## nchen7

Jill, how sad!!!  :hug:


----------



## Chadwick

I listen to all tales of whoa, also tales of gee and haw !!


----------



## ksalvagno

Leslie -I'm so sorry about your work. Believe me when I say it sucks everywhere. DH does contract work and every place he has been is just as bad as the last. How is it going with getting your license?

Jill - that is a shame about the boy. More and more people seem to be taking that route out.


----------



## kccjer

Whoa. Sounds like not such a good day. I'm 8 miles from hone with a broken down swather behind my pickup and hubby thought we could pull this piece of junk home. Arrggghhh


----------



## goathiker

I've got to run out for a minute. I'll be back soon.


----------



## goathiker

Oh yeah, I love husbands' stuff like that. What do mean our pick up isn't big enough, it'll pull anything.


----------



## nchen7

swather?


----------



## kccjer

Mine is lets go pick this up. We have NOTHING we really need....it is dragging on the ground, we are having to drive on the left side of the road do it isn't in the ditch....3 hours to make a 13 mile drive. Yep my idea of a fun filled evening


----------



## kccjer

Leslie and Jill. ..that is horrible for both of you


----------



## Chadwick

But you love him!!!


----------



## kccjer

Swather... cuts hay


----------



## NubianFan

Carmen and Karen I can pm you guys that tale of woe too if you want I copied and pasted it to Chad and Ni so I can just do that to y'all while it is still in my paste thing if you want.


----------



## kccjer

If I didnt love him I certainly wouldnt be sitting here keeping my mouth shut! Lol. At least where he can hear me...hehe


----------



## nchen7

ugh....been there done that! isn't it killing you not to say "I told you so"?????


----------



## kccjer

Oh yeah. ...it is. He's calling for back up now. Yes please Leslie. ...


----------



## NubianFan

is it *always* bad to say "I told you so"? My crush has told me that a time or two and I didn't take it as him being mean... 
Of course it was more about me worrying for nothing than about me doing something boneheaded....


----------



## nchen7

I love saying "I told you so". the bf hates hearing it. so....it's now a game. LOL


----------



## Chadwick

If he has a busted swather is he a swath-buckler! Haha


----------



## Chadwick

Thing is guys set themselves up for the I told ya so! My wife has perfected it to a look that says I told you so and haha in one!


----------



## nchen7

we do what we do b/c we are driven to act this way. LOL


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> Thing is guys set themselves up for the I told ya so! My wife has perfected it to a look that says I told you so and haha in one!


:crazy::laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

nchen7 said:


> we do what we do b/c we are driven to act this way. Lol


:rofl:


----------



## Chadwick

Hehehe!


----------



## goathiker

Oh, you guys are funny,

I had to go give my new kitty his shots so he can come home next week.


----------



## NubianFan

aaawwwwww he is adorable!!


----------



## nchen7

adorable Jill! does kitty have a name? I love the colouring! and, I love it when cats lick their upper thigh with their leg way up in the air. it's always hilarious!


----------



## goathiker

No name yet. The people who have him are calling him Smurf. Yeah, that probably won't stick.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, about that smurf thing........


----------



## ksalvagno

What a cutie!


----------



## goathiker

He's really sweet too. I'm going to have the fanciest barn cat on the block. I'll probably just call him Smokey.


----------



## Chadwick

The mice will be honored to have such a fancy overlord! 

Smoky joe!


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter is listening to Chicago


----------



## Chadwick

Haha, she must be an old soul!


----------



## NubianFan

They use horns in their songs, saxophones, she listens because of that.


----------



## goathiker

I just read a study recently that claimed that playing Steve Miller Band to your goats will cause them to produce more milk. 

I like Smokey Joe...The boy that's coming with him is a yellow orange color with white feet and stripes.


----------



## NubianFan

I went through a spell when I was about 17 where I would go to sleep to Chicago love songs, I would hit repeat on the tape player and it would just play over and over all night. I had one of their greatest hits tapes... LOL


----------



## NubianFan

You could call him Tango, or Tang, Or OJ or Julius (get it Orange Julius)


----------



## Jessica84

goathiker said:


> I just read a study recently that claimed that playing Steve Miller Band to your goats will cause them to produce more milk.
> 
> I like Smokey Joe...The boy that's coming with him is a yellow orange color with white feet and stripes.


Find out what to play to make them produce less milk. I am already over milking my lamancha.....how's your guy doing by the way 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I love the Steve Miller band...


----------



## Chadwick

By that logic I suppose meat goats like the greatfull dead!


----------



## Chadwick

Leslie had way better orange names than me!


----------



## goathiker

Chadwick said:


> By that logic I suppose meat goats like the greatfull dead!


Or Alice Cooper


----------



## Jessica84

Soooo this is my view right now  stupid neighbors

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter LOVES Alice Cooper.... when she was 8 she wanted to marry him....


----------



## Chadwick

I don't see it?


----------



## goathiker

Dex is doing great Jessica, he's a daddy too.


----------



## NubianFan

is that smoke? I can't tell from the picture?


----------



## Chadwick

I always thought meat goats would be too chill for hair band rock!


----------



## Jessica84

Yep smoke. I don't know what they do but every year they start like 5 fires in the summer.
Ahhh he's a daddy  it doesn't seem that long ago you just got him 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Controlled fires or do they get away? I was under the impression that there were burn bans there.


----------



## Chadwick

Maybe fainting goats have been trying to crowd surf this whole time, but their buddies don't have the thumbs to hold them up.


----------



## Jessica84

No not controlled. It is way to dry for any burning. The only thing I can think is lawn mowers. One last year was from a dirt bike and we had one Tuesday that burned in on us a little and was started by a grinder.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

yeah when things get really dry it is like a tinder box and one spark from machinery or something can set the whole place ablaze


----------



## NubianFan

we had one start here in our area once from someone bushhogging and hitting a rock and it sparking.


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, that's way too dry!


----------



## Chadwick

Hey smart people what's COB?


----------



## Jessica84

The news said we are at 5% humidity and that usually doesn't happen till like August. But it looks like they got it and we didn't end up with a helicopter in the front year and give the goats a heart attack lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84

Ok off to eat and go to bed  the sound of chainsaws will be might night time music tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Corn, Oats, and Barley. Chad


----------



## NubianFan

Night Jessica


----------



## NubianFan

Jill did you get my book of a pm?


----------



## goathiker

Yep, still processing while cooking.


----------



## NubianFan

ooohhh whatcha makin?


----------



## goathiker

Beef ribs and potato salad.


----------



## NubianFan

Oh yum!!! too bad I am a three day drive away. :yum::-|


----------



## NubianFan

well I better try to go to bed, last night the moon shone through a crack in my curtains right into my eye. It was just like someone had a spot light on my face. tonight it is raining again so maybe it will be behind a cloud. It rained all day yesterday until time to go to bed then cleared off so the moon could "shine" me.


----------



## nchen7

Jessica, hope that fire doesn't spread to you. we have that problem down here during dry season, and right now it's been so dry it's drought conditions. fires everywhere. but I think people start them.

yesterday on the Barbados rspca fb page, they posted a picture of a tortoise who got caught in a fire. she couldn't get out, so hid in her shell. poor thing's shell was basically burned to a crisp and her feet were burned. pains me to see that. last year I saw some kittens with burned feet and ears at a vet. it's so sad.


----------



## Jessica84

It's totally out. It's very sad for animals. Poor turtle didn't have a chance to even get away from that fire  I always worry about my animals and fires. Every year we put the cows in the 'house field' and let them ear it down to nothing so that would keep them from burning up but the smoke would kill them just as fast 



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer

I don't envy you the fires.


----------



## kccjer

Ni...here's a pic of the swather


----------



## NubianFan

LOL CArmen I love how it says "dont scrap" on the side.


----------



## nchen7

Ea our backyard neighbour burns sometimes, and it gets smokey. But I'm at least grateful he burns organic matter - people down here LOVE burning plastic and tires. Stinks so bad!

Carmen that thing is HUGE!!! Farm equipment is so massive!!

Leslie, I agree. Hilarious!


----------



## Jessica84

I don't blame you on the burning plastic  tire omg I couldn't even think how bad that smells. As for brush and such it kills my sinuses but would rather deal with that then summer fires 

Carmen my dad would be so jealous  his is the actual machine and it doesn't have a front window and he has a bug grill when he gets out lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Oh my goodness, poor Nyo with his new kids. Everyone's telling him to get a pritchard nipple, molasses, hay, um they don't have those things in Indonesia...


----------



## nchen7

?? I'm guessing another thread?


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, another thread. Poor guy is probably overwhelmed with all the unattainable things that we Americans can run down to the corner store for but, in his country would cost him 2 months salary. 
It does make me wonder though. How many would go on with their goat hobby if everything had to be cut a carried to the goats, if hay was wanted for summer you made it yourself, nobody to help or farmers to buy from...


----------



## nchen7

it's like most farmers here. I see guys on the side of the road, loading their cars with grass to feed their herd. I've never seen nipples for sale at the feed store. like, i (nor the farmer who cuts it) can't tell you what kind of hay we buy.....


----------



## ksalvagno

They probably don't know he is in Indonesia.


----------



## goathiker

For Stephanie

Chamoise/Chamoisee


----------



## goathiker

Not Chamoise/Chamoisee


----------



## nchen7

pretty!!!


----------



## kccjer

NubianFan said:


> LOL CArmen I love how it says "dont scrap" on the side.


Yep....I SAID it was a piece of junk!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

So Jill, the last one in the second set of pics is NOT because of the underbelly right?


----------



## goathiker

Because of the under belly and because her lower legs are not pure black. She is what's called a Black Mask pattern but on her papers we would just put red with black trim and moon spots. 

She's also a good one to see the difference between moon spots and white spots. The spot on her hip is a moon spot. The one in the black near her belly is not. You can see the subtle difference in coloring. She also has a small moon spot on her front leg near the shoulder blade. That one appeared when she was 3.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yep, sure can. So with my buckling....since the cream is under the chocolate brown color...it's basically one big moonspot?


----------



## goathiker

Yep, sure is. He's going to neat looking through his life as he changes color.


----------



## Chadwick

If you have to spray paint don't scrap on your swather because people would automatically assume......you are my kind of fellow!!!

A lot of my hand tools were made in the 1880-1910 era, I imagine e most would scrap them, but I got them looking better than new!


----------



## goathiker

So, you would like my DH's car collection then? You never know which one will be running or broken down at any given time...


----------



## Chadwick

Nice! What type of cars does he "invest" in ? Sports, muscle


----------



## goathiker

Isuzu Troopers


----------



## Chadwick

Loo, I luv it, so they are all the same, he can rob peter to pay Paul! 

See smart man!


----------



## goathiker

Yep, in the meantime my poor ford truck is sitting in back waiting to be fixed. Someday...


----------



## Chadwick

I got my 1988 ford ranger that I can't bear to sell, it needs so much work, but it is one of those trucks that you can't sell, you know!


----------



## Chadwick

See you already know his game, just start buying ford trucks of the same year model range, and then he can fix it!


----------



## goathiker

Nah, I'll just fix it myself after a couple kids sell. It just needs an alternator. I can do that. I don't need the driveway clogged up any worse than it is already. :wink:


----------



## Chadwick

You mean you are just gonna buy the part you need? Not a whole nuther truck?


----------



## Chadwick

Hehehe


----------



## Jessica84

Chadwick said:


> You mean you are just gonna buy the part you need? Not a whole nuther truck?


That is the talk of the men folk around here.....or it's 'no big deal we will get one at the scap yard' when it's something that cost like $10 at the auto parts place. And they think I'm in sane for buying new tires not used. I just don't like flat tires and having to change them with two screaming kids in the car :shrug:

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Exactly, and then my DH will laugh at me cause I have to climb into the engine compartment and sit on the fan shroud to reach anything to work on it. For some reason he thinks that is hilarious.


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: ^^


----------



## Chadwick

I love it! I got my first ever new tires when my son was coming before that $15 tires!


----------



## Chadwick

By the way, I'm not going back to the used tires! You don't realize the pain in the neck when you grew up on them, until you get new!


----------



## NyGoatMom

We always get used.........sighs..........but it's part of being a one income family :shrug: Actually, our tire guys are awesome peeps though, and they own the coolest tire shop around! The office is done in adirondack style with antler lamps and shelves and the furniture is very cool. Very rustic, and great people.


----------



## Jessica84

Here new isn't all that much more then used....well the used are usually name brand and I get cheap tires lol. I do get used on my trailer though. I only use my trailer about once a month to go 30 miles and the sun eats them up more then I do. But my parents brother and husband are always changing flats so in the long run I'm just not seeing how that's cheaper.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

It seems strictly a matter of cash at hand here...:lol:


----------



## goathiker

I can get brand new expensive used. The guy across the road is an auto wrecker and recycler. He parts out rigs and makes them into monster trucks. The really nice regular truck tires off these rigs he has no use for. Many of them are brand new and last several years.


----------



## Jessica84

NyGoatMom said:


> It seems strictly a matter of cash at hand here...:lol:


No I hear ya. I save like crazy for my tires and right now Saving to get a $800 ac sensor put in  it's already over 100 degrees. But I guess it's a good way to sweat some pounds off lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

AC what's that????


----------



## goathiker

Oh yeah, that's when you roll down all the windows and drive 20 miles an hour over the speed limit.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Jill, that there is AC here too....LOL


----------



## Jessica84

Lol that's my ac right now. I went to the store yesterday and my whole back was soaked.....I cursed every single stop light along the way


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

i hate AC, so I do that anyway. I usually look very windswept wherever I show up.....lol

I got new tires for my bday last year. my old "new" tires were skidding all over the place.


----------



## Chadwick

If you don't use AC your body can acclimate to the weather, and it won't seem so hot.


----------



## Jessica84

Chadwick said:


> If you don't use AC your body can acclimate to the weather, and it won't seem so hot.


You are very right. I think that's why so many people get sick. But when it's over 100 it gets old fast  especially when your a bit bigger then you normally are lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Oh I know that! I grew up in NM and we got to 105 regularly and more occasionally. We didn't have running water or electric so...no AC.


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, and it does get so old, that you will never find me living in it again!


----------



## nchen7

ugghhhh.....that's me right now. sooo bloody hot! and we've been in drought conditions, so the heat is radiating off the ground as well! blah!


----------



## Jessica84

But hey good for tans right lol. 
Durning the summer we spend most of the time in the mountains with no water.... Well there is a stream and a lake a half out away. But since Ill still be kidding and I have way too many goats I will be here 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

My son is going to freeze in his next duty station. He was in Okinawa, then San Diego, now he's going to Illinois to cold lake wind.


----------



## Chadwick

What branch is he, what's his "job" and what rank?


----------



## Jessica84

That's going to be a big change  bit if he lived here he would be used to big temp changes. It was 100 when I got the kids at 3 and last I checked we will be in the low 80s soon. I will take that time as hoof trimming days 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

He's a Marine, classified, and he's picking up Sargent in 2 weeks. I do know he's going to be training Reservists in his next duty station.


----------



## Chadwick

Nice! So, he's at least 5 yrs in right?


----------



## goathiker

Yep, he's at 6 years. Speak of the devil, we just got a quick call from him. Camp Pendleton is burning down around their ears. They are looking at base wide evacs.


----------



## nchen7

wishing him a safe evacuation! how scary to have fire all around....


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, well if any group can handle a stressful situation.......


----------



## Chadwick

That wasn't your boy on the wwyd video was it?


----------



## Jessica84

You are a very strong mama 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Let me tell you....I have a friend who uses AC all summer and keeps her apt at 62 degrees.....she sweats to death whenever she goes out.
We use the "windows open at night, closed during the day" method when it gets real hot. But then again, living in NY near southern Vt, it doesn't usually get super hot for long, if at all. Usually 80-90's and sometimes a hundred but not often. Night time usually gets cooler...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Jill, I hope he makes out ok!


----------



## Chadwick

I have started the window game after moving here, won't work in FL most of the summer it is 80 at 4am!


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol...window game....way of life up north here! Grew up on this system of cooling....well that and a cool ride after dusk with the windows down


----------



## Chadwick

It works better than I ever thought it could!


----------



## NoahEm

Hey everybody. If you are in here could you check my thread "OMG poor Macho" I have a 8 week old buck who I found with blood all over his backside".... Worried about my little guy. Thanks so much 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yep. works good.

It's really windy here tonight....feels wonderful!


----------



## nchen7

nights here are pretty cool, but we live in one of the cooler places on the island. I remember playing the window game. then I moved to my condo, and thankfully, didn't have to do that anymore (east facing huge concrete building....no need for AC when the summer is normal).


----------



## Chadwick

Hey Leslie caught ya reading and liking!


----------



## NubianFan

Tired, worried and disgruntled but finally here. 
and Oh, I lived without air conditioning most of my childhood and teen years and I will NEVER willingly go back to that, pure hell as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Mamaboyd

It's going down to 3 degrees here tonight with a chance of frost..ugh. Oh well, it's a holiday long weekend and my bday is on Sunday so hopefully we will get to have a fire in the chimnea some time this weekend. Will probably have to wear winter coats lol.


----------



## NubianFan

I spent most of my friday night calling the doctor's after hours number while standing in walmart just trying to get my daddy some saline to flush his catheter. I went to two different pharmacies called a third one and went by a medical supply that was closed. No one had it but walmart and WHO KNEW sterile saline solution requires a prescription....!!!! ARGH!!!! THANK GOD and I am not being blasphemous I mean that sincerely, the doctor was nice and easy to reach or daddy would have been back in the hospital ER before morning... I am so tired now.


----------



## goathiker

Hey guys, check it out...


----------



## nchen7

May 24!!!! hopefully it'll be warm enough for a bbq!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Mamaboyd said:


> It's going down to 3 degrees here tonight with a chance of frost..ugh. Oh well, it's a holiday long weekend and my bday is on Sunday so hopefully we will get to have a fire in the chimnea some time this weekend. Will probably have to wear winter coats lol.


I think I'd be moving south....LOL


----------



## NubianFan

Oh geesh Jill that is scary!!! Hope your son gets to move out soon.


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, 3 degrees! Good thing you are on Celsius!!

Don't be disgruntled just be gruntled!


----------



## nchen7

Leslie and Jill, what a nightmare for the both of you!


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> Hey guys, check it out...


Wow! What started it? And where is this?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Man Leslie~ I feel for you....I hate doing things of that nature...


----------



## goathiker

NyGoatMom said:


> Wow! What started it? And where is this?


It's Camp Pendleton...Where my son is stationed. I have a pic of his shop on the way too.


----------



## Mamaboyd

nchen7 said:


> May 24!!!! hopefully it'll be warm enough for a bbq!


yay May 24...if only I was still young but I am sure a few beverages will be consumed lol. And for sure a bbq..we bbq in the middle of the winter


----------



## NubianFan

Man I love you guys... I am sorry but I just had to say that, and I am not even drinking... You all feel more like family than most of my family...


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> It's Camp Pendleton...Where my son is stationed. I have a pic of his shop on the way too.


Oh wow.....that's awful.


----------



## nchen7

yummm!!!! hopefully it'll start feeling like summer after may 24. 

Jill, I hope all is well with your son. keep us posted!


----------



## CritterCarnival

Jessica84 said:


> Lol that's my ac right now. I went to the store yesterday and my whole back was soaked.....I cursed every single stop light along the way
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Get real sheepskin seat covers, they are warm in the winter, but also keep you from sweating in the summer. 



nchen7 said:


> ugghhhh.....that's me right now. sooo bloody hot! and we've been in drought conditions, so the heat is radiating off the ground as well! blah!


Do you guys have stupid high humidity where you are? That's the part that just kills me.



Mamaboyd said:


> It's going down to 3 degrees here tonight with a chance of frost..ugh. Oh well, it's a holiday long weekend and my bday is on Sunday so hopefully we will get to have a fire in the chimnea some time this weekend. Will probably have to wear winter coats lol.


I love sitting by a fire all bundled up in layers, with the snow falling...


----------



## Jessica84

Ok no more ac smack talking my car has feelings. I went to town to pick up food and all of the sudden the heater came on in the back!!!! I got home and turned the car off and still was going. Pull a ton of fuses and no luck so I tore the siding off the back and pulled wires till it turned off lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84

And Jill maybe your son and my husband will meet  he's on that fire right now.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Doug said the cell phone tower just burned up. He's checking in every 15 minutes as long as can. Luckily he can ping other towers. 

Which fire is your husband on Jessica?


----------



## Jessica84

I'm not 100% sure but know he's down south.... I'm fairly sure that one. He gets his 24 off tomorrow so will ask


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

There's actually 3 fires on base right now. That was why I was curious. One just started today, the one at the weapons depot. 

I'll be thinking of your husband as well, that he will stay safe and uninjured.


----------



## ksalvagno

Jill - I pray that your son will be fine.

Jessica - I pray that your husband will do his work with no injuries or problems

Leslie - I pray your dad is ok now


----------



## Jessica84

I'll be thinking of your son as well. As well as everyone there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

The fires have broken all containment...Basewide evac...Praying everyone gets out and the firefighters come home safe...


----------



## Jessica84

Tell your son to get his butt out of there. Especially if there is amo there. If my house was ever on fire I would run like heck cause I know there's gonna be bullets flying.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84

Ok Jill you take care I have had way too much fun today (NOT) I'm off to find some good pain killers and go to sleep. Tell your son to be safe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Guys I need prayers as well. For dad, I can't go into more detail now, but let's just say, I have been worried before but now I am tremendously worried.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, he has to follow orders. He's last, young, unmarried, and able bodied.


----------



## goathiker

Praying Leslie. We're all a family here...


----------



## NubianFan

I just hope they all get out before the fires get too close. They are already too close as far as I am concerned.


----------



## ksalvagno

Definitely keeping you guys in my prayers.


----------



## NubianFan

Thanks everyone and good night, I am bushed and have officially lost my sense of humor. It is the last thing to go, when it is gone you know I am either tired or something is seriously wrong or both, tonight it is both...


----------



## nchen7

CritterCarnival said:


> Do you guys have stupid high humidity where you are? That's the part that just kills me.


 oh yes. very humid. it hasn't really been raining, so I think humidity is around 80-90%. the posted temp is usually 29-31C (84-88), but seriously, with humidex it feels closer to 40-45C (104-113F). night time temps are better - closer to 20C.

Jill, I hope your son is evacuated safely.

Jessica, I hope your husband stays injury safe while battling the fires.

Leslie, I hope your dad feels better soon.


----------



## goathiker

Hm, I think I need a lawyer. Any budding lawyers on here? I need elderly care and overbearing stealing needy older sister advise...
Geeze, wonder what the 3rd hit will be...


----------



## nchen7

i'm sorry Jill. anymore news from your son?

just checked on Missy and no change....i'm going to wait until morning and if still no change, i'll go in and check to see what's happening.....


----------



## goathiker

They told my son to quit running around trying to help and go to bed  That's my boy!!!
He'll be alright, he has good survival skills.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'll be praying for your son, Jill! And for you, for some peace until he is in safety :hug:


----------



## goathiker

Thanks Sydney, I do have faith in the skills he learned at home and he won't wait too long without cause. Would you like to hear a story?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Sure! Your stories are always good  

On another note- our living room is looking like a petstore. We have a smaller house, about 1,200 square feet. My brothers friends' family is moving, so I am taking care of their 40 gallon acrylic tank, and their big parakeet cage with two parakeets (that act like a bickering old couple :lol: ) plus, we also have our parakeet and the 33 gallon (weird size I know) hexagon acrylic tank. Top it off with three indoor/outdoor dogs, and three indoor/outdoor cats, along with the occasional goat or two, it's getting full :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

One of the good things about not being able to go to sleep until about 2-4 am (unless I take meds) is that I can sing all I want! I love singing, but I don't sing in front of people unless I absolutely have to :lol: Cool thing is, I think my voice is getting better and able to make more notes the more I practice. I'm no Ellie Goulding, Lana del Rey, or Lorde (three of my favorite female artists) but I can sing their songs better. Especially Lana and Lorde songs. Plus I like having the house practically all to myself, and the dark is kinda peaceful too. The lack of sleep isn't great, but hey, there's always naps


----------



## goathiker

I discovered that hair bands have the secret, when you are throwing yourself everywhere singing loud, you can hit notes you never thought you could. Hm...I'm going to PM you a song from my era, just for fun


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh hair bands, I think you and my dad would have a similar taste in music! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Maybe...There's a difference in hair bands though. It wasn't ALL about the hair. :-D Hey, ask your dad if he knows who Brett Micheals sang for and ask him if the lead singer of Cinderella was dark haired or blonde, That one always messes them up


----------



## kccjer

Leslie....sure hope your dad is ok now. That is not a fun situation to be in.

AC: I remember the first time I worked for someone besides my dad. He apologized cause the truck's AC was broke. I looked at him and in total seriousness asked "trucks have AC?" LOL Blew my mind! I play the window game and was told by the electric company that was bad. Whatever. I'm gonna open my windows every night this summer. If it cools down and I get a good breeze going I can cool my house down and when I close windows the next day I can usually keep it around 80 in here....well...the downstairs anyway. The upstairs is a sauna. 

Old cars, equip, etc: My dad bought a new combine!!! We made it to the 80's!!!!!! Woooohoooo! LMAO Exciting news around here! That swather is for parts. But we bought our swather and baler for $500 as that was scrap price at the time. Now, we just try to find old broken ones that we can buy and part out. Kinda like the isuzu trooper graveyard. hehehe I only buy used tires for something that isn't going to be making long trips. It's not worth the headache....that is money well spent as far I'm concerned.

What else did I miss? I dunno. I'm so exhausted right now. I can tell I've done too much lately....got a fever blister. I'm running on empty. Got another graduation today and have to get the cake for his reception done when we get there. Mom baked it, I'm icing and "decorating". Got 3 gallons of milk in the fridge that need worked. Got a sink full of dishes that HAS to get washed today. Guess I better get off and get moving.

Hope everyone is doing great and staying safe from fires.


----------



## kccjer

Scottyhorse said:


> One of the good things about not being able to go to sleep until about 2-4 am (unless I take meds) is that I can sing all I want! I love singing, but I don't sing in front of people unless I absolutely have to :lol: Cool thing is, I think my voice is getting better and able to make more notes the more I practice. I'm no Ellie Goulding, Lana del Rey, or Lorde (three of my favorite female artists) but I can sing their songs better. Especially Lana and Lorde songs. Plus I like having the house practically all to myself, and the dark is kinda peaceful too. The lack of sleep isn't great, but hey, there's always naps


2 things on singing: a lady in my church use to always say....the Bible does not say you must sing in tune...it says Make a joyful NOISE LOL

My son once told me that I sing just fine. As long as I don't sing out loud. :ROFL:


----------



## Chadwick

Every rose has it's thorn!


----------



## NubianFan

Okay guys just checking in for a second to let everyone know everything is still fairly kosher. Headed out to run some errands be back later on today.


----------



## nchen7

good to hear Leslie.

Missy is still playing me for a fool. laying down doing her panting thing, then getting up and eating. she's been pooping a lot though..... 

cake done. buttercream icing #1 was a failure. about to try the 2nd one...

Carmen, take 2 min, sit down and eat something! you'll feel better afterwards


----------



## NubianFan

How can butter cream icing be a failure? Is it the humidity... I bet I'd eat it anyway....


----------



## NubianFan

Chad my brain is still scattered if I didn't say thanks in the PM I am saying it here.
Okay guys about to head out the door. ttyl


----------



## Chadwick

You did! No worries Leslie!


----------



## nchen7

the buttercream turned kind of ricotta consistency. then I read on another recipe that it's supposed to do that and to keep whipping. the dogs had a nice treat....

buttercream try #2 is currently whipping, let's hope for the best.

still hoping all is well Leslie. :hug:


----------



## Chadwick

You got me wanting cake!


----------



## nchen7

oh man. buttercream was a success! now I'm waiting for the cake to cool. I made a "white" cake, but we only have the turbinado sugar and my pastry flour is whole wheat....so it looks like yellow cake. I've already had enough sugar for the day. we're thinking of having people over for dinner so we can get rid of cake...... lol


----------



## Chadwick

You can always mail said cake to PA!


----------



## nchen7

uhh...it'll never make it! it's my first cake. very proud of it! wish there were local fresh berries to top the cake with...


----------



## nchen7

don't the amish nearby make yummy cakes??


----------



## Chadwick

Nice! Your first cake! Now you gotta take a picture for us!


----------



## nchen7

Here Chad. Not the greatest pic, but u get the gist. We're looking for friends to come over for dinner so we can get rid of the cake. Lol


----------



## Chadwick

Very nice! You should not have an issue getting that to disappear!


----------



## nchen7

hope not! we've been munching on the scraps and already I can feel my body saying "you've had enough sugar. STOP EATING". so I'm trying to drink some tea....
sorry for the bad pic. white cake, on white plate on white counter. lol.

what are you up to this Saturday?


----------



## nchen7

oh...I'm taking a break before cleaning up. I hate cleaning up after baking. esp when dealing with hot sugar syrup. just cakes itself everywhere! but I have to do it b/c I need to make some coconut cream. the bf husked like 11 coconuts today, and we have a ripe pineapple - which means pina colada! maybe in a little bit....


----------



## Chadwick

Calibrating the chemical feeder for the pool, hoping to get more posts dug, if the ground has dried enough to dig! Plus some lazy time!


----------



## nchen7

sounds busy!


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Maybe...There's a difference in hair bands though. It wasn't ALL about the hair. :-D Hey, ask your dad if he knows who Brett Micheals sang for and ask him if the lead singer of Cinderella was dark haired or blonde, That one always messes them up


I will do that when he is home from work! This afternoon, or tomorrow afternoon. I know that he listens to Cinderella, so he might know that one. Not sure about the others... :chin:


----------



## Chadwick

Just found my last four corner posts! And also a butternut tree that fell! Butternut is super nice wood like they use for the old style ball and claw legs and Queen Anne leg tables.


----------



## nchen7

so you'll be salvaging that to use for something?


----------



## kccjer

Home from other Nephew's grad and debating heading back out to another reception. I am exhausted. Ni!! Great job on your first cake! here's the 2 I did this week....


----------



## Chadwick

I assume so because all their baked goods are awesome! But never had an Amish cake, mostly pies!

Yes for sure I have quartered the butternut sections so they can dry and I will make so etching out of it....it is beautiful wood. I'll get a pic.


----------



## Jessica84

I wanna see the butternut....I'm a loggers daughter 
And you guys can totally make me cakes  mine always come out like crap 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84

Triplets and she doesn't even look like she kidded.....no sign of the after birth yet but I sure hope she's done


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Carmen what pretty cakes!!!!! we found friends to come for dinner, so my bf and I won't have to be the ones eating the whole cake (even if it's small....). 

I love salvaged wood. my bf's rental house has a kitchen island topped with salved mahogany, unfinished (I hate finished mahogany). it's gorgeous. a friend of mine did his countertop with tamarind tree.

there's been a lot of trees being taken down lately too (there's no reverence for nature here). it's sad to see those old wise trees go away..... the sad part is, most of the time they get mulched (sooo sad!)


----------



## Chadwick

I can't get the photos on the computer! Uhhg, as soon as I do I will load them!


----------



## Jessica84

See you people and your cakes.....this is one my brothers girlfriend just bad for a friends wedding. Shhhh it may look pretty but they are sooooo gross......I no longer look forward to birthday cake 








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

It's pretty  what do they taste like?


----------



## kccjer

Why would it taste that bad? The icing or the cake itself?


----------



## Chadwick

Who doesn't like cakes!!!


----------



## Jessica84

The Icing I don't even know how to explain it's kinda like lard with some sugar throw in and the cake part is like card board. My son told me last time he tried it that it's like poison.  but it is pretty. I guess she buys sheets of icing and lays it on.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## NyGoatMom

Speaking of cake


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick

Ok I am back for my battle with the butternut photos! So that is butternut, cousin of walnut. Very hardto find now.


----------



## NubianFan

She probably uses fondant, it is a type of pliable icing that a lot of cake decorator's like to use because it is pretty much like a sheet and it is easier to work with and has prettier results. I HATE it, some people love it, but it isn't for me. It is kinda spongy and dry with not much taste other than sweet. The cake she probably also makes drier so it will hold up better and not fall apart. A good moist cake is not going to work well for being stacked and tiered. 
That is why it is pretty rare to find a truly tasty wedding cake... I have had good wedding cake but it is the exception not the norm.


----------



## NubianFan

That's nice wood, what are you going to use it for.


----------



## Chadwick

Yep fondant it's horrible on the tongue great on the eyes!


----------



## Chadwick

I am thinking a chair and some smaller wood turnings, maybe so e more drop spindles.


----------



## NubianFan

A chair would be pretty made out of that. Too bad you don't have a piece big enough to make a saddle stool.


----------



## Chadwick

What do you all think of my second try for a feeder it is easily changed removed. The small side will be minerals. The larger anything other than hey that is free choice


----------



## Chadwick

Are you kidding, I could make a saddle stool out of that! Joinery is the best!


----------



## NubianFan

I like it.


----------



## Emzi00

Looking good Chad, thinking of doing free choice alfalfa pellets?


----------



## NubianFan

I think a saddle stool made out of that would be pretty and I bet your wife would like it either in the bedroom or in the closet, (not sure how big your closets are, mine aren't walk in) to sit on while she puts on shoes and things.


----------



## Chadwick

Ours aren't big enough, neither are the bathrooms, for that matter the whole house! Probably a rocking chair for sale, I am working on one that will be $2500 and I want another that will be less.


----------



## Chadwick

I don't know but I figure better to build for the future need of free choice than to build under possible needs. I really got to figure out hay, any thoughts?


----------



## NubianFan

I am worn out again, and all I really have to show for it is a shirt for my daughter and a saxophone cleaning kit for my daughter.


----------



## Chadwick

Leslie if you like saddle stools don't come here, the Amish guys make really nice ones here, so e have a saddle horn on one side!!!


----------



## NubianFan

I love them. I want one there is an Amish furniture store in the state in a town I love to visit that sells them. I actually like the ones better without the horn. I also love the glider rockers they make especially the loveseat glider rockers...


----------



## Emzi00

Chadwick said:


> I don't know but I figure better to build for the future need of free choice than to build under possible needs. I really got to figure out hay, any thoughts?


I put this together today. We put some tin on the top since it's outdoors and there's no room for it in the barn. Look at some pictures to see what you like first.


----------



## Chadwick

I really like those hay feeders but I want them to eat feed in the barn and browse outside, plus if we have a winter like this one I am worried about the ability to feed indoors! Do you think I should have an inside and an out?

Leslie never buy from the furniture store! They are 350 at our furniture store and 90 from the carpenter!


----------



## Chadwick

Ask your friend who makes them, and go to his shop that will save you a mint!


----------



## NubianFan

Oh I know, if I were to buy one I would go to Kentucky to my Amish village I visit and get them. I have seriously thought of taking a truck and getting a load and selling the extras when I go home.


----------



## Emzi00

I fed them inside all winter, but the waste built up quickly so summers will be fed outside. Then again we just have them in a dry lot, so that makes a difference. Next winter they'll be getting hay again inside, and I let it build up since I only clean out the barn spring and fall. So I have a way to feed inside and out.  Whatever you think is best.


----------



## Chadwick

Get to know the carpenters next time you go, then set up with them to sell them and you can get a good price, list them on ebay or whatever and he will ship to the people. All kinds of folks do it here, saves the carpenters marketing and makes you so e good $ . All you need is a picture that is really good.


----------



## Chadwick

How do you feed inside? A smaller feeder?


----------



## Emzi00

Nails, a bungie cord, and a milk crate. :lol: It worked well.


----------



## NubianFan

I want cake now.....


----------



## Mamaboyd

Could you make some wooden primitive trenchers with that wood Chadwick? I love the old trenchers and wooden bowls  or butter paddles,rolling pins etc. The primitive style is popular in alot of places now.


----------



## Chadwick

We ended up making yellow cake and angelfood cake! They got me too!


----------



## Chadwick

Trenchers? I do bowls


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Maybe...There's a difference in hair bands though. It wasn't ALL about the hair. :-D Hey, ask your dad if he knows who Brett Micheals sang for and ask him if the lead singer of Cinderella was dark haired or blonde, That one always messes them up


Brett sang for Poison.
Tom Keifer, lead singer of Cinderalla was dark haired.

Did he get them?


----------



## NubianFan

HEY Chad!!!! have you seen the oven squirrels? If not look those up, people must make a mint on those


----------



## Chadwick

two cherry bowls


----------



## Mamaboyd

like this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOUGH-BOWL-...ve-Decor-Hand-Carved-Wood-Style-/181411569448


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Mamaboyd

I love those bowls! Sigh if only I lived closer I would buy some from you!


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, a dough trough! Yeah I have tried hand hewing bowls, but I have already worn out my wrists, when I do it I wake up with my hands asleep and in pain. It happens with other woodworking but the more the impact the worse it gets. And it is so painfull.


----------



## Mamaboyd

antique table they are on?


----------



## Chadwick

I know that's the thing about bowls, they cost a fortune to ship!


----------



## Chadwick

That's my wife's treadle sewing machine! We are older than our age!


----------



## Mamaboyd

Chadwick said:


> Oh, a dough trough! Yeah I have tried hand hewing bowls, but I have already worn out my wrists, when I do it I wake up with my hands asleep and in pain. It happens with other woodworking but the more the impact the worse it gets. And it is so painfull.


I can just imagine how painful it is! I have arthritis in my wrists and fingers and when I do anything that requires strength I am sore for days.


----------



## Mamaboyd

We have an antique treadle machine too, was found here in the house...I would like to restore it to working order some day


----------



## NubianFan

an example of an oven squirrel
http://www.etsy.com/listing/127319397/oven-rack-stick-puller-pusher-wooden?ref=related-3

The ones I have seen in person were much prettier in both shape and woodgrain.


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> That's my wife's treadle sewing machine! We are older than our age!


Uhhhhh have you ever seen the movie skeleton key? you two aren't the creepy couple from that movie are you?


----------



## Chadwick

I had missed the oven squirrel post till just before you posted that, I love squirrels too! New project !


----------



## Chadwick

Never seen it, what !


----------



## Chadwick

Does it use a modern bobbin or a shuttle bobbin, that makes a difference for the price of parts, and the ease of use!


----------



## Mamaboyd

What about cutting boards or table risers? I am a member of a forum called A Primitive Place...OMG I wish I could have all that stuff on there! So many neat ideas.


----------



## NubianFan

LOL well it is a scary movie.... The couple are really hundreds of years old voodoo couple but they keep taking the bodies of younger people by a voodoo ceremony where they switch bodies with them, So when one body gets old they lure in a young couple and and switch and people think the old people are just senile...


----------



## Mamaboyd

Chadwick said:


> Does it use a modern bobbin or a shuttle bobbin, that makes a difference for the price of parts, and the ease of use!


I haven't a clue lol. I think it is from the early 1900's ? I have not had much chance to do research on it.


----------



## NubianFan

They were selling those oven squirrels for 20 dollars here, they were NICE though, very pretty dark and light stripey wood grain. I wanted one but I wouldn't give 20 for it at the time because I was broke...


----------



## Chadwick

NubianFan said:


> LOL well it is a scary movie.... The couple are really hundreds of years old voodoo couple but they keep taking the bodies of younger people by a voodoo ceremony where they switch bodies with them, So when one body gets old they lure in a young couple and and switch and people think the old people are just senile...


Oh, yeah we do that all the time!


----------



## Chadwick

I have fixed up 4-5 machines if you get ready to do it I can help.


----------



## Chadwick

Table risers like blocks?


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> Oh, yeah we do that all the time!


:-o:arrow::chick::help::horse:


----------



## Chadwick

Hehe!


----------



## NubianFan

Wait....:thinking::roll: I am older than you.... I am safe.... :hammer:


----------



## Mamaboyd




----------



## Chadwick

Or maybe you just look older than me.........mwaahahaha! So are you still coming for supper!!!


----------



## Chadwick

Nice, what is the use, centerpiece?


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> Or maybe you just look older than me.........mwaahahaha! So are you still coming for supper!!!


I mean I am older than the body you currently inhabit, so why would you switch to an older one... Yeah I figure I am safe no body would want this death trap anyway. You should watch that movie, it is scary.


----------



## Chadwick

Oh yeah, I guess that didn't work after all! Duh


----------



## Mamaboyd

yep, you can put bowls,candles,pretty much anything you want on it. I like the old tin candle holders with the handle on them and a primitive grungy battery taper candle on it with pip berries around the base


----------



## NubianFan

It doesn't have a happen ending, well I mean unless you are rooting for the voodoo couple....


----------



## Chadwick

Nice, I tried to look at the forum but it won't let me in.


----------



## Mamaboyd

hmm. maybe they changed it so that you had to sign up to be able to view it? I have not been on it in a few months.

here is a look of what is in the forum...they have an awesome magazine as well. http://www.aprimitiveplace.org


----------



## Chadwick

So Leslie, I have noticed the exteme lack of new photos of your favorite Nubian bucklings!


----------



## Chadwick

Yep guests must login, but then you aren't a guest!


----------



## NubianFan

it has poured rain here for the whole week. I have barely gotten to snuggle with them... I fed this morning and sank ankle deep in mud, water and goat poo not in the babie's pen but in the other one... Grrrrr the feed pans would have to be knocked into an area that I could only reach by wading instead of up inside the barn where they normally are...


----------



## Mamaboyd

ya, it doesn't make any sense to have to log in to be a guest. You used to be able to surf through the site without having to login .


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, the rain is stopping me from my post hole digging pursuits as well.


----------



## Chadwick

I wonder how they think they are gonna get new people?


----------



## NubianFan

I think I should finish my short stories....


----------



## Chadwick

What short stories, reading or writing?


----------



## Mamaboyd

So I have a lady interested in one of our myotonic bucklings...trying to get pics for her that she specifically wanted as she is a breeder as well. She wanted a pic that showed the topline and his markings with him standing. This is what I managed to take lol..poor boy was scared and wanted to lie down ...

this is Clancy who was 3 weeks old on Thursday


----------



## Chadwick

Can't see it. But that's great!


----------



## Mamaboyd

the pic didn't come through? How come I can see it lol..hmm


----------



## Chadwick

I don't know, it might be me, anyone else see it?


----------



## Mamaboyd

maybe this will work lol


----------



## Chadwick

Cricket: chirp chirp chirp.....

Must just be us!


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, he's a cutie, I am falling for myotonics, they are so cute, and have a non roman nose!


----------



## Mamaboyd

lolol


----------



## Chadwick

Poor little meat goat, he's scared cause he's on a dinner table!


----------



## Mamaboyd

well you may just have to add a myotonic to your new herd


----------



## NubianFan

writing. My daughter made me write them. LOL I just read the beginning of one that I wrote and I tickled myself so bad I was laughing so hard I thought my head would explode.... I Don't know WHAT in the world I was thinking when I wrote that, unfortunately it isn't appropriate to be posted on this board, I do have a couple that are though. I might share later on....


----------



## Mamaboyd

Chadwick said:


> Poor little meat goat, he's scared cause he's on a dinner table!


 hehe poor fella..ya he was shaking like a leaf..he doesn't know he is supposed to be a future herd sire someday...


----------



## NubianFan

I ate goat meat today not a lot but some.... mmmm yummy


----------



## goathiker

Chad, your goats are going to love standing on that feeder.


----------



## Chadwick

Yes share when ready!


----------



## Chadwick

I know but what to do? Should I just use bowls or buckets?

I did test it and it took my weight!


----------



## goathiker

I like to use buckets and bucket brackets.


----------



## Chadwick

Maybe the big side is the correct place to stand while getting your minerals!


----------



## NubianFan

One of them is a fantasy setting about a quest and a mythical creature, the girl in the story is my daughter. My daughter read it and didn't even realize it was about her. It is the one that started it all she made me write it. I only have a bout three chapters written in it though. The other one is a story that just came to me. It is about a girl who is orphaned and in England, she must make a journey to Scotland to claim her inheritance. In a pony cart.... I have a little more written on it, but I know the entire story in my head, the other one about my daughter I will have to add onto because I only have the general concept not the entire story.


----------



## goathiker

I do have a wooden trough in my barn that I made. It just get used to stand on and the occasional chicken nest.


----------



## Chadwick

TSC or where? That is the best option I have heard.


----------



## NubianFan

I use those heavy duty rubber pans... The wide shallow ones. And buckets for water. Not the best solution but what I can do right now.


----------



## Chadwick

I was asking about those but someone said they stink, I guess that is off putting to goats?


----------



## Chadwick

Now I have bohemian rhapsody in my head again.....Jill!


----------



## NubianFan

my goats don't mind. And I can't say I have ever noticed, I have used them for years with both horses and goats, they last for years they only problem is they are expensive to start out with and they can turn them over.


----------



## Chadwick

I still have some from my chickens.....5 yrs ago!


----------



## goathiker

I use these brackets http://www.jefferspet.com/wall-bracket/camid/LIV/cp/FX-O1/
With these buckets http://www.jefferspet.com/fortiflex-flatback-bucket/camid/LIV/cp/13207/
and these grain pans http://www.jefferspet.com/mini-pan/camid/LIV/cp/13212/


----------



## goathiker

Chadwick said:


> Now I have bohemian rhapsody in my head again.....Jill!


Ha ha


----------



## Chadwick

Do the buckets do well for water too?

Do the grain pans work with the brackets?


----------



## NubianFan

This is what i use but I think mine may be bigger than this one. They are about 5 or 6 inches deep and about 16 inches across 
http://www.jefferspet.com/rubber-feed-pans/camid/LIV/cp/13218/


----------



## NubianFan

Did your son get to leave yet Jill?


----------



## goathiker

The buckets are great for water and alfalfa pellets. I don't leave grain pans in the stall. The goat eats and then I pick them up and put them in the feed room.


----------



## goathiker

Doug is on the search and rescue team today, The fires are more contained. 

Had a meeting with my sisters and parents today. My older sis is trying to get control over everthing and put mom and dad in a home. My younger sister and I have been caring for them for years and don't feel the money grubber should get control. I think we got some things straightened out.


----------



## NubianFan

Well I am glad he is safer today and glad some things got straightened out with your parents and sisters.


----------



## goathiker

Oh, I color code everyone too. Does get light blue, wethers medium blue, and bucks green. That makes it easy to know what I'm putting in each dish.


----------



## goathiker

I think if my parents were more than just reasonably comfortable in their retirement, it would be all out war over there sometimes. If people will go to such lengths for a little inheritance that will about to maybe 50,000 dollars, what would they do if it was real money?


----------



## NubianFan

Some people's greed is endless. They may fight as hard over a living room set as they would over a million dollars. I just don't get it. I want my parents alive, I don't want their stuff. I have been trying to get mom and dad to spend some of their money on things they enjoy now.


----------



## NubianFan

I am really worried about dad. I could barely sleep last night I was a tight hard ball in the bed, I couldn't relax at all. I hurt all over, I know it was exhaustion and tension, I finally took three aspirin and it eased enough that I slept. I simply am not ready to lose my parents and I can't even IMAGINE what it might do to my daughter.


----------



## Jessica84

Your sister sounds like my aunt  she wanted to put my grandma in a home and did nothing when she came down with cancer. My mom and I took care of her the last 6 months. My aunt ended up over the years......and life insurance.....getting $400,000. My mom got $80,000 to take care of my uncle and a house that she has to pay $400 a month for. So I have seen this and am very sorry your sister is pulling that. It ticks me off


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yes, exactly. Every time mom spends money the older sis is all that's our inheritance and I'm like no it isn't they worked their whole life to be comfortable in their old age, it's their money to spend if they want.


----------



## goathiker

Doug just texted. He says that he's tired but, safe. 3 barracks burned down last night, everyone got out. He's doing Hazmat clean-up.


----------



## NubianFan

Glad he is good, I hope he sleeps soon.


----------



## goathiker

I know, it's scary Leslie. My parents are both in their '80's. My dad is pretty frail. I'm not ready to lose them either. Heck, I finally get along with them.


----------



## Jessica84

Yes!!!! That's what she did too. I see it the same way you do. Even my brother gets p***y at what my parents buy. Not that he's looking at it as taking away from him one day just doesn't get it. I say let them spend what they want on what ever they want none of our buisness.
Nubianfan I'm not sure what's going on with your dad I missed it if you shared. But I can tell something is wrong and I'm so very sorry for what ever your going threw 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I don't know about. He says there is 70 plus displaced Marines in his barracks. They are stuffed in 3 and 4 to a room. The bathroom lines must be epic...:greengrin:


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter is just SO connected to them especially her papa. And until that stupid kidney surgery last year he was indestructible. And I have always been so close to my mom. I know reading about illnesses on the internet is never a good idea, but I was reading the Mayo clinic's website and I trust it pretty well. It was just scary. Nothing is certain yet, so I need to chill til we find out more next week but I just don't' have a good feeling.


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> I don't know about. He says there is 70 plus displaced Marines in his barracks. They are stuffed in 3 and 4 to a room. The bathroom lines must be epic...:greengrin:


You get tired enough though and you will sleep, your son and those men have to be tough and used to those kinds of things anyway. So I imagine if they let him lay down he will sleep.


----------



## NubianFan

Jessica we got some bad news friday on his health. Nothing absolutely positive yet. So I haven't said on here yet. But he already has a leaky heart valve they want to do surgery on and replace and has been having major issues with his bladder/kidneys. He can't go without a catheter right now and is passing a lot of blood in his urine. So much so mom is flushing it about every 2 hours and getting out a lot of blood clots. He is having some pain too. We know he has a type of strep infection that is usually in human intestines in his kidney/bladder, but we were given news friday that there is most likely other stuff going on.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

I'll pray for him nubianfan ray: :hug:


----------



## goathiker

me too.


----------



## NubianFan

Thanks guys, I am going to take a hot bath and see if I can get my muscles to relax and then go to bed, night everyone


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie. 

Oh, and Jeter is walking on all 4 again. He just has a slight limp and a bald foot and leg from the fever in his foot.


----------



## Jessica84

I'm very sorry I will pray for him as well. Good night and try and get some sleep.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84

So here's a question for anyone who might have a idea..... If a gots skin is black does it get sunburned??? I had a doe kid today she's a ff and she likes her kids but will keep her legs close to her bag and when I move them and get the kids to latch on she very gently uses her leg to get them off her teat. I checked for sores....none and her bag isn't overly hard and not hot. Just confused because she likes them a lot


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Chadwick said:


> I was asking about those but someone said they stink, I guess that is off putting to goats?


it was me. I don't like the smell, and it was hard to wash out (for me....maybe we get the 3rd world quality ones that no one else wants?). I dunno....I guess I would rather myself eat out of a stainless steel bowl rather than something that smells like a rubber tire..... plus, because everything is so darn expensive down here, I found those bowls I use for a reasonable price compared to the plastic ones, so I bought some. another good thing about s/s is I'm pretty rough with stuff....if I had plastic, i'm sure I'd break it by now somehow.....

Leslie, you and your family are in my thoughts. I hope things are well with your dad.

So weird for me to see people who actually like their parents. my father left before I was born and didn't want anything to do with me when I was younger, my step dad blames me for him leaving my mom and bro (and he's an a-hole), and my mom is the one who married the two of those guys plus a bunch of other issues her and I have with one another. and thus is the short version of why I don't talk to any of these people (mom sometimes b/c of my bro).

Jill, I'm glad to hear your son is safe.

Jessica, maybe your doe is not quite sure what they're doing back there?


----------



## nchen7

oh, and I love Bohemian Rhapsody!!!! that's the ultimate driving/roadtrip or feeling-silly-jumping-around-the-house-singing-like-an-idiot song. I was a music kid growing up, so we did that a lot. think the first time I did that around my bf, he thought I was nuts. I try to get him to join in, he does sometimes now.....


----------



## Chadwick

Ni, that might be silly but I would bet it he gave you fun points for it! I would rather a fun woman than an uptight one!

What do you do for hay? That's and minerals are tripping up my brain!

Should I make a thing that will just take a square bale?


----------



## kccjer

Leslie, there are no words that will help you get thru this. It's gonna be rough. I remember having a breakdown when they said my dad was going to have a pace maker....he's always been big and strong and indestructible. Now I watch him losing the battle with alzheimers and just breaks my heart. I don't get along with my parents all that well. Unfortunately I am the only kid living close. Sigh.... My nieces and nephews and ex SIL pretty much ruined any relationship I DID have with the parents. My daugther lives 3 miles from her grandparents and the grandkids who live 6 hours away have spent more time with them than my daughter. It sucks....so Ni...I know where you're coming from.

Jill, glad your son is safe. Always scary when you hear fires getting THAT close. The guys there will adjust and be ok...maybe not super comfortable, but ok. And they'll get something set up fairly fast for them.

Jessica, I have no clue. That is weird behavior.


----------



## kccjer

OH, and Chad....whatever you set up...you will decide later that it isn't quite what you want and will change it. About a million times and you will STILL not be happy with it! LOL


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, I suppose you are right! I don't have hooves on the ground and I can't get an idea that I like, I am sure once they point out my design flaws it will be more so!

My dad went to him mom and said, get this, "just give me my inheritance now so you don't spend it all" !!!! Can you believe that!? Like hello, it's hers to live on! I guess that was before me, and she passed a couple of years ago, a few cousins got some, not much, not me, but this is the kicker, her sponsor a third world kid, got a ton, like rich now!!! Now that's justice!


----------



## kccjer

Yeah. I had to laugh at my little brother. He and his wife would come here to visit HER family. My Gma on my mom's side was in the nursing home here and they NEVER visited her. But they would drive another 5 hours to visit Dad's mom. Well....they thought Gma Poland HAD something and they knew Gma Moore didn't. I always laughed about it because I figure by the time everything is divided between all the kids and grandkids we'll get about enough to go out for a good steak dinner. LOL Everything Gma Poland had is tied up in the Trust so it's not eligible for HER to give away anyway! Funny how greed is the motivator for some people.


----------



## Chadwick

Now if I had a grandma how was bequeathing animals...........


----------



## Chadwick

Hahaha


----------



## kccjer

YOU might have a valid point there!! LOL


----------



## Chadwick

It's sad, we have moved away from family land as a society. There is so much value and safety in land. That might just be the irish need for land in me but...... better than $ any day


----------



## nchen7

Inheritances make people weird. I expect nothing from my mom, but I'm ok with that. If I ever have kids, they shouldn't expect anything from me either. No sense not having any fun when you're old. That's the time you should live it up, especially if you've worked hard your whole life for your nest egg!

Altho, my bf's parents r the opposite. He tries to tell them to spend it (he tells them "either you spend it, or my sis and I will". Lol). But they're too cheap to spend good chunks of it. Oh well...

Chad, an easy hay rack I've seen are milk crates.


----------



## Chadwick

That's what Emma said too....hmmmm......


----------



## nchen7

Well, its cheap and modular. Something temporary while you figure out the best places to put things when the goats get in. 

I'd love to have lots of land, but depends on where. Say, you probably don't want to inherit a piece of land in Syria... Lol


----------



## Chadwick

Haha, yeah, I would not want to live in Syria! 

Look at Leslie's family, her great grandpa is still protecting the family with the cellar he built. I hope I can get get some good land and provide for my future generations like that! That's my goal in this life.


----------



## Jessica84

Comets kids have full tummies  I know that way off your guys subject  but had to share 



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Yay, how old are they.


----------



## Chadwick

And I always beg for pictures!


----------



## NubianFan

Some random response don't have time to quote everyone. 
Chad, yep it is nice to live on the family homestead, but just to be clear we didn't inherit it, my great uncle inherited it from his father my great grandfather and before I was born decided to move, so my dad bought it for mom from him, because it was mom's grandparents homestead. 
Ni, I have always been best friends with my mom. My mooch of a brother has damaged our relationship some because she takes his side over mine, even though he has lived off my parents for 15 years without a job until he just recently got one part time about a year ago. He still lives with them and treats them like dirt, especially dad. Dad and I had a VERY rocky relationship when I was growing up. My dad has the famous irish temper and he would scream and yell at me daily. And I was expected to work on the farm like a man and I did. At one point I could throw squash boxes of potatoes around on the back of a truck like they were nothing. A squash box full of squash weighs about 50 pounds but full of irish potatoes they weight anywhere from 80-90. He grew a truck patch of squash that he loaded and took to market to sell to a cannery and that was my summer job from the time I was 11 and I was expected to be out there at 5 in the morning and there were days I picked until 5 in the afternoon. I was the only one of my mom, and brother and sister, that would stand up to him. So I caught the brunt of his ire. I think today, he respects me the most because of it. He has mellowed so much and I couldn't have asked for a better pa pa for my daughter. Especially considering her dad is a piece of trash and since our divorce when she was nearly two hasn't been in the picture. Dad has been her papa and only male role model really. She is SO attached to him. If something happens to him she will be inconsolable. 
Who I really have no use for is my brother. The rest of my family I love, some may be kooky or strange, some crazy, some angry but I still love them.


----------



## COgoatLover25

You're a very strong person Leslie :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

Oh and thank you all. My crush was out of pocket this weekend and told me he would be, so I couldn't cry on his shoulder. I did Friday and he was there for me then when I found out, but I didn't really feel right about dumping anymore on him while he was busy and out of town this weekend. 
And my best friend is out of town at her father in laws funeral out of state, so she has so much on her plate I haven't even told her yet.
So you guys and my one other close friend have been who I have been venting too. I really appreciate all of you. It means a lot.


----------



## nchen7

Aww. That's nice Leslie. I like my bro, and my grandparents, but they're in china...


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, you can vent to me anytime. Life's too hard to carry the burden all on your own shoulder. :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

One thing I will say about my dad, he was home every night and he was always working and doing something either for pay or to improve the place. Anything from mopping the floor to building fence to hard construction work building roads, he did it. He never faunched and reared about cleaning house he'd do it right along with mom. If there was something to be done he did it. We always had what we needed and plenty of food, we may not have what we wanted but we had what we needed. I wore hand me downs from my older cousin a couple of years but I didn't go naked. And he was an unbelievable gardener so we always had plenty of vegetables and fruit. Mom would can and freeze. and if things were bad enough we needed meat, he would hunt, or kill chickens or send a cow out to the butcher. We never and I mean NEVER went hungry. 
Mom complains about him sometimes and his temper was hard to deal with, but I think of my lousy ex and think she really doesn't know how lucky she is.


----------



## Chadwick

Yep Leslie, you can always talk to us! I grew up around the irish temper and had it when I was young but just decided I wasn't doing it around 22-23 yrs old.

The thing about family land is that the generations have to respect it and keep it, that's what your dad did when he bought it. Your great grandpa may have done his part, but then it was up to your dad to do his, and so on. As long as everyone does their part, the family should have a safe place should something go wrong. No matter who "owns" it at the time.


----------



## Chadwick

If any of us ever meet Leslie's crush I think we should just call him "my crush" !!

So, my crush, what do you do for a living?
Hey my crush do you want a glass of water?

Hehehehehe


----------



## NubianFan

He'd probably laugh. Our sense of humor is essentially the same, so he is a cut up like me. 
Well they are admitting dad into the hospital. Mom just can't keep his catheter working anymore.


----------



## Jessica84

No way I have a big mouth I would just she psssst hey she likes you....now to be a man and kiss her 

Going back to you question (sorry for side tracked lol) the kids were born yesterday and she liked them but would kick them off




















And I know you don't like the idea of you dad going to the hospital but at least you guys will have some help. I also hate asking people for help but when I'm in the hospital I don't mind asking for help....for some reason so might put your dad at ease .....I hope 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

honestly I am glad they admitted him, it was getting to be too much for mom and I felt like they should have admitted him last week. For sure Friday, but they didn't so I was trying to keep him as comfortable as possible at home and keep mom from having to run him back and forth to the ER all weekend.


----------



## NubianFan

Oh... well I was working under the assumption that if you guys ever met him then that meant we were already together.... :-D


----------



## goathiker

Here's a mineral feeder Chad.


----------



## ksalvagno

FF's can be funny. They hurt and don't understand that they need to let the kids nurse and that will help the pain. I would keep working with her if she likes her kids in every other way.

Leslie - I sure hope they can help your dad. Will be praying.

Jill - Glad your son is ok now.


----------



## Jessica84

Ok bye bye....buck got in with my does....wish me luck I don't kill him errrrr


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Jill, I have seen those used for deer feeders here, what size pipe does it need to be to let the nose in? 3-4" pipe?

Jessica, is that your son? He looks about the same age as mine, maybe a year or two younger. He and the goats seem to be bonding! Glad they are eating and doing well! Good luck!

We should all blow our vacation days, drive to Leslie's and force them to kiss! Shotgun dating!


----------



## Jessica84

That's my boy  he's 7. He wants to keep every single goat that's born here. We are trying to learn about money right now. I've been showing him how much I get from the goats and how much feed is. Maybe one day he gets it lol. 

But I agree let's make her tell him  come on are you a brave lady.....what if I dared you  lol that's all I can do because I don't get vacations 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Nawh, triple dog dare her.


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, I'm glad your dad got admitted. Hopefully he'll get the medical help he needs and can heal soon.

I quadruple dare her!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

this guy says oops but he is the closest thing to blushing I could find....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

You ought to just do : o like this  


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

Jessica mine is 8 and if there were goats being born here, he would be sneaking them in the house! I don't think he'd do well with selling them either! Hold on I'll ask. 

No, he says because if you keep them they can make more goats!


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> Jessica mine is 8 and if there were goats being born here, he would be sneaking them in the house! I don't think he'd do well with selling them either! Hold on I'll ask.
> 
> No, he says because if you keep them they can make more goats!


Gee I wonder where he gets that, Mr. I think I will bring my pony inside. :razz:


----------



## NubianFan

I have let my goats out in the meadow and yard and have just been letting them run around like wild yahoos... I better go bring them in, before they explode from all the yummy stuff they've found to eat...:yum: :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, he comes by it naturally! In all honesty I don't think I could sell kids either!! I could be an animal hoarder in training! Except mine will always be cared for!


----------



## NubianFan

Well I got the goats tucked safely back in, I think I am going to take a shower and a nap before relieving mom at the hospital, ttyl.


----------



## goathiker

The mineral feeder is 3" pipe. Here's my hay feeder.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Jill, my dad was singing Cinderella songs for a while yesterday after I asked him those questions! :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Ooh, I like that Jill! I wish I had space for it, I might have to corm up with a small version of that.


----------



## goathiker

That's funny, he did get them right.


----------



## Scottyhorse

He just said 'heck ya of course!'


----------



## Chadwick

Inna godda da vida Jill


----------



## goathiker

My "barn" used to be a 12' x 24' 3 sided horse shelter. It's getting finished a bit at a time each summer.


----------



## goathiker

Chadwick said:


> Inna godda da vida Jill


Ah, Iron Butterfly ::


----------



## Chadwick

Yep, and a killer 4 hr drum solo in the middle!


----------



## goathiker

Back in the greatest days of the emerging drug culture.


----------



## Chadwick

Yea, that was for sure phycodelic rock.

Just realized I have no clue who to spell phycodelic


----------



## Chadwick

Hehe I put an h instead of an s. Duh

Psychedelic ok sorry


----------



## goathiker

What they were protesting was noble and good. The use of drugs killed the motivation though and actually gave us MORE government control in the long run.


----------



## Chadwick

Yep, human nature at its best. Pure sense of injustice and the will to rise against......but the ever present self destruct mode of vises.


----------



## Chadwick

70s and 80s were drugs, the 90s were a transition, now we are just in a pure money greed era. Who cares what it does to your fellow man just get yours.


----------



## Chadwick

56-70 were a transition as well


----------



## goathiker

There '80's were pure self destructive youth and older addicts.

Suppose I should show you what I did on the other side of the gate in my barn. The rest of the area is going to become a kidding/isolation stall and a milking/feed storage area.


----------



## Chadwick

I love your setup! That's what my barn wants to be when it grows up!


----------



## nchen7

we`re planning a barn too (actually I am). the bf wants to house all the animals in one building (we`re looking at goats and chickens only, for now). I'm thinking separate buildings for goats and chickens.... so many options.....


----------



## goathiker

I've done goats and chickens in the same building. It's nasty. The chicken dust is everywhere no matter how clean you keep them. The milk always has chicken after taste to it.


----------



## nchen7

gross! ok.....two buildings it is. I need this kind info as ammo for when I pitch a fit for the barn I want (he doesn`t listen most times on things like this until I throw a fit.....I only throw fits when it`s warranted. lol)


----------



## Chadwick

Haha, go throw your fit Ni! You deserve a nice barn!


----------



## goathiker

In your area I would do my chicken house raised on stilts with a slotted bamboo floor. It would make it much easier to clean, the manure would fall into composing bins on skids underneath. When one was full it could be pulled out with a pick up truck and an empty one pushed into place and seeded with worms. That way you don't have to handle the nasty chicken gunk much, just a spray down inside would clean the house and the nest boxes could be built into the side with a lid that opens for removing the eggs without going into the building.


----------



## nchen7

that's a good idea...but this is chicken coop for up in Ontario...

but I think he wants to set up a homestead here, so i'll pitch that fit when that fit needs to be pitched. lol

weird thing is people don't use bamboo for construction.....even though it grows wild here (we have a few patches around us)


----------



## nchen7

btw Jill, I think I permanently have Bohemian Rhapsody stuck in my head.....


----------



## goathiker

So, you would do the same thing only you would make it out of cheap 2 x 3's or something instead. Then you would make a removable skirting for the underside. In the summer it would be removed for ventilation and in the winter it would be closed up and the compost bin would keep the chickens warm.


----------



## goathiker

nchen7 said:


> btw Jill, I think I permanently have Bohemian Rhapsody stuck in my head.....


:ROFL: The really funny thing is that I wasn't sure anyone would recognize where that line even came from...


----------



## Chadwick

Yep it's stuck in my head too!

I know a guy in Texas who makes bamboo flutes.

Jill I have white clover in all my grassy areas, how worried should I be, it's mixed with Kentucky bluegrass, and I am top seeding alfalfa


----------



## nchen7

interesting....I shall look into this into more detail after we find a piece of land and REAL planning starts....


----------



## Chadwick

I instantly knew, it's been getting me for about a week!


----------



## goathiker

The chicken thing is half of a homesteading set up. The whole thing involves a green house with a rabbit hutch attached also with compost bins and worms. The green house feeds the rabbits, the worms feed the chickens, the rabbit manure feeds the green house, and the chicken manure feeds acid loving berries and greens outdoors, which in turn are dried, and also feed the chickens and rabbits.


----------



## Chadwick

When a problem comes along you must........?


----------



## nchen7

oh yes Jill. that setup makes sense. I've seen a few of those. but the bf said he doesn't really want to raise bunnies (just yet...).


----------



## NubianFan

Lyric #1 Blinded by the light, revved up like a deuce, another runner in the night.
Lyric #2 When my fist clenches, crack it open before I use it lose my cool and if smile tell me some bad news, before I laugh and look like a fool, and if I swallow anything evil, stick your finger down my throat and if I shiver please give me a blanket keep me warm let me wear you coat. 
Lyric # 3 Tambourines and elephants are playing in the band.


----------



## Chadwick

1. Manfred Mann

2. who

3. Ummm......hmmmm.....credence?


----------



## Chadwick

No one knows what it's like to be the bad man......


----------



## Chadwick

Did I get them I know I got 2


----------



## kccjer

NubianFan said:


> Gee I wonder where he gets that, Mr. I think I will bring my pony inside. :razz:


Exactly what I was thinking!!!!


----------



## Chadwick

Hey horses SHOULD be allowed inside! I mean what could go wrong?


----------



## goathiker

Chadwick said:


> No one knows what it's like to be the bad man......


The Who or Limp Bizkit.

Mr Beau Jangles....danced


----------



## Chadwick

The who, that was part of Leslie's stuff, did limp biskit do that also?

Do you know if I got 1&3 right?


----------



## Chadwick

I don't know on beau jangles......


----------



## NubianFan

You got them right the artists
The songs are Blinded by the Light Manfred Mann
Behind Blue eyes The Who
And Out my back door Creedence Clearwater revival


----------



## goathiker

The Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## NubianFan

I am about to head to the hospital.


----------



## Chadwick

Good luck! Thoughts and prayers


----------



## goathiker

Aw, okay Leslie, Prayers for you and your dad.


----------



## goathiker

Yes, you got the other 2 right, although Bruce Springsteen did a cover of Blinded By The Light.


----------



## Chadwick

I amost said Springsteen but second guessed it!


----------



## goathiker

Springsteen's version was bad, never should have been recorded.


----------



## Chadwick

There are different views on Springsteen some should say he never should have recorded at all..........


----------



## goathiker

Well...:greengrin:


----------



## Chadwick

Haha, I kinda fall on that side too!!


----------



## goathiker

At least Barry Manilow could sing. We didn't need really a wanta be who couldn't.


----------



## Chadwick

Ahaha....this is true! But his jeans were tight remember, or does that not help the singing!


----------



## goathiker

:slapfloor: Oh, so many comments about tight jeans and squeaky voices, Oh goodness.


----------



## Chadwick

Yep, you're bad!


----------



## goathiker

Can't help it, I was born that way, just ask my mom. Poor proper church lady didn't know what she was getting into...


----------



## Chadwick

Ha! Now that's funny, I just imagine a little girl busting inappropriate jokes all the time!


----------



## Chadwick

Ni, I just saw your countdown 2 days really!!


----------



## goathiker

Yep, and I hung out with the neighbor boys tinkering with greasy engines and riding motorcycles. 

Oh, DH told me what we're going to do for a Trooper project. We're going to build a 5.0 litter Trooper with a Ford .302 and beefed up suspension. Should be interesting. I think he wants to play down at the mud drags.


----------



## goathiker

Wow, Ni's getting babies to hug pretty quick.


----------



## Chadwick

Get a .302 boss I had one in a f100 that would not quit, and I could outrun anything....anything


----------



## goathiker

I'd have to go look at the engine. I believe it is a four bolt main though. It's out of a full sized '70's Ford Bronco. 
My Ford F-150 has a .302 boss. Love that truck, it's a beast about 21 feet long but, it drives so nice.


----------



## Chadwick

Mine was an 80 f100 so really a f150 before the 150 came along I loved it too, it had a hole in the radiator the size of my pinky and lost a quart of oil in about 50 miles but never stopped working....it was a trooper!


----------



## Chadwick

I will only buy white trucks because of that truck. All colored vehicles have given me issues, white ones behave well.


----------



## goathiker

Mine's an '87 extended cab. It was fancy when it came out, has cruise control, all electric, the whole thing. I traded a ferret cage and $100.00 for it. It doesn't use oil but, it doesn't politely sip at gas for sure.


----------



## nchen7

I know! I'm excited!!! Buttercup doesn't look like much is happening, while Missy's having movements (and she's supposedly due later).

I know close to nothing about cars or how to fix them. and I'm ok with that.....


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, extended cab was for the rich in '87!!! Got a pic?


----------



## Chadwick

Just hope they don't go on the same day huh Ni!?!


----------



## nchen7

Leslie and my bf thinks they will. lol. the full moon happened already, so I know it wasn't THAT day.


----------



## Chadwick

So buttercup will wait and missy will go early is that the word on the street?


----------



## Chadwick

I have hummingbirds fighting over the feeder! They are so cool!


----------



## goathiker

It's going to be metallic blue when I'm done with it.


----------



## nchen7

yes, I believe that's the word on the street, Chad. lol

I love hummingbirds! we have had quite a few around here for a while. they like banana flowers


----------



## Chadwick

No way we have cousin trucks let me get a picture of his younger cousin!


----------



## goathiker

I wish I could put up humming bird feeders. I think the neighbors bees would always be in them though. I wonder if his honey would be red from the solution?


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick

1987 ford brown two tone!


----------



## ksalvagno

It doesn't have to be red. I mix up 1 cup sugar to 4 cups water. Bring to rolling boil for 2 minutes. My hummingbirds flock to it and I don't have that many problems with bees.


----------



## nchen7

there's an africanized hive in the back of the land. I went close to it, heard the humming, and left quite quickly. I love bees, but they scare me.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, I dealt with the Africanized in FL some, they scare me too!


----------



## goathiker

My neighbor has about 10 hives over there now. He doesn't feed them in the spring so they get kind of nasty this time of year. 

Yep, I really like the old truck. The guy who paints the tanks at the shop said that he would paint it for me if I buy the paint. I'm still toying but I loved the metallic paint jobs from the '80's. 

Pretty cool. I had an older Ford Ranger much like that one it ran forever until it spit out it's timing belt. I never could get it to run right after that. My daughter got rear ended in our 97 Ford Ranger. It bent the truck in half but, she was completely fine.


----------



## nchen7

we used to have a hive that was normal, then I think it became africanized. it would swarm when my bf would weed whack. we got rid of it. I miss the honey. the ones from our bees tasted like coconut.....


----------



## Chadwick

Do the 80's blue and white, blue where it is dark and white where it is light!


----------



## goathiker

Boy, I'm glad we don't have African bees. The Yellow Jackets are annoying enough. Doesn't help that I'm so allergic to them. That's one specie that could just die off with out hurting much.


----------



## nchen7

ugh...my friend picked a wedding date. now I'm feverishly searching for flights and deciding whether to buy now or wait (it's in nov). I hate finding flights. one min it's one price, another min it's either way more or way less. it's almost worst than playing the stock market!


----------



## nchen7

I hate those waspy things. they and ants are a sure fire way of ruining a picnic!


----------



## goathiker

Hm, that would look nice. I'd need to put a colored pigment in the white though or it will rust through. Maybe a super light sky blue and then only put metallic in the dark blue.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, that would rock!


----------



## Chadwick

But is the interior brown....


----------



## goathiker

Okay sounds good. After I get a new carb, headers, front bumper, passenger side door, and tail gate. We'll get right on that. :thumbup:


----------



## goathiker

The interior is light tan. It won't look bad.


----------



## Chadwick

We probably have the same interior!


----------



## goathiker

Could be. All right I must go start chores, goat feed, and feed myself. No one will be home for dinner so, that's kind of nice.


----------



## nchen7

ah....quite alone time. it's nice to have those moments.


----------



## goathiker

Yep, sometimes.


----------



## nchen7

went to check on the girls. nothing.... buttercup was "sleeping" with her eyes wide open. kinda creepy......


----------



## Chadwick

I can't stand my house empty!


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, that's creepy! Check for breathing!!!


----------



## nchen7

I brought banana snacks, so they got up. this waiting is just NO FUN! 

I love sitting alone. but....growing up as an only child, you get used to being by yourself.....


----------



## Chadwick

I was an only child, but now that I'm a dad the house seems boring without my son!


----------



## COgoatLover25

You guys talk too much  :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Haha, sorry!


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol: JK, that's what this thread is for right! haha I'm feeling accomplished today...


----------



## nchen7

I'm childless, so I can't relate....

ugghhh....waiting is just so darned annoying!!!! soo close yet so far away!


----------



## Chadwick

Sorry, I didn't mean to do that Ni!

What's up Lindsey ?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Well, I got the goat pen cleaned up, ( it was a mess, took the skidsteer to get it all cleaned out ), got the Onyx minerals on the way, trimmed goat hooves, and got an A+ in Math  Oh, and rode my horse


----------



## Chadwick

Nice! That's a good day!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, my favorite part was riding my horse  I love him  Have I ever shown you a pic of him? he's such a ham


----------



## goathiker

Awesome, I have watched 3 episodes of R.L Stine's Haunting Hour and fed the goats.


----------



## nchen7

no worries Chad. I'm childless by choice.

Jill, I don't think I'd like that show. I get sucked into haunted places shows, but then need to keep the lights on in the house for weeks after. I'm a wimp!


----------



## Chadwick

Don't remember, but it won't hurt my feelings to see him, what is he?


----------



## Emzi00

Know what I didn't do? Homework. :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Oh good, I felt terrible Ni!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Don't remember, but it won't hurt my feelings to see him, what is he?


He's a appendix horse ( Quarter horse/ Thoroughbred cross ) his name is Shaker . He's a 4 year old gelding , I partially trained him when he was 2 but from 3 years old and on he was mine


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Know what I didn't do? Homework. :lol:


Just don't and say ya did! Hahahaha


----------



## Chadwick

Nice what's he like?


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> Just don't and say ya did! Hahahaha


This teacher doesn't take late work either. :lol: Oh well, only ten days left in this school.


----------



## nchen7

Chadwick said:


> Oh good, I felt terrible Ni!


no worries! the thought of being responsible for another human being is very daunting. I still feel like being a child a few more years. the bf doesn't kids either, but I think deep down he also kinda does. lol


----------



## Chadwick

So, you knew what I was saying about sacking out a pony!


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, I take it way to seriously, my wife thinks I'm nuts but I am serious about family!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Nice what's he like?


He's a a go , go, goer! He loves to run, I've always loved racehorses and he likes to act like he's bad to the bone .


----------



## goathiker

You got time to decide Ni. If I was to do it over again I would have waited about about 10 years before starting to have kids. I would have had more patience and DH would have been more settled.


----------



## Chadwick

Maybe he is!


----------



## nchen7

it's good to be nuts about family. more people should be that way. it's just SUCH a huge responsibility!


----------



## Chadwick

If you think you are, then you are!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> If you think you are, then you are!


I keep thinking I'm rich but it never works...


----------



## Chadwick

You may need to change your perspective of rich.....


----------



## goathiker

Hey, that doesn't seem to work for me either. :shrug:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Maybe he is!


Yeah, he's got a cool pedigree 

Here's a link to his dad 

http://www.davisranch-d.com/html/stallions/starlight-midnight.html#starlightmidnight

And a link to his grandad 

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...HmqMTS3jakpWI5gNMcsHn0A&bvm=bv.66917471,d.b2k


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> You may need to change your perspective of rich.....


How many perspectives are there! Jk, I know what you mean, I got a family and a lot of other things that some people don't have


----------



## Chadwick

Yea, he bad! So bad!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Yea, he bad! So bad!


I love his granddad  Here's my other gelding  He's also a grandson of Dash For Cash


----------



## Chadwick

Younger or older pic? They both look bad to the bone! Both strong in the front.


----------



## COgoatLover25

He was a yearling in that pic, he's 3 now  Probably wait to train him until he's 4 though


----------



## Chadwick

Why 4?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Because we really want this guy to develop before he gets worked hard, I really don't want to risk injuring him, he was an expensive colt. He's still a little gangly with those legs and we figure by 4 he'll have grown out of it a little more


----------



## Chadwick

Do you train for driving and working, or riding? Or maybe you just train hard?


----------



## goathiker

Great, the Haunting Hour haunted my Wii and now it won't play the rest of the show.


----------



## COgoatLover25

riding, endurance mostly  The training is really hard on these young colts, and we really want to do the best for the horse too but we're also watching out for our investment


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, that's a good idea, drivers usually train slightly later too.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Well ttyl  My mom is making me go to bed


----------



## Chadwick

I will be making me go to bed soon!


----------



## goathiker

It's not even dark here yet


----------



## Mamaboyd

Well, we finally got the poultry netting up on the inside of our goat pen fencing so our little ones can finally go outside tomorrow! Put our unused, outgrown little tykes house and picnic table in there for some fun. My husband gave me his bank card to go buy my birthday present...so I ran with it lol.and came home with some groceries since tomorrow all the stores are closed for the holiday, some lavendar plants, a solar mason jar thingy for the garden that has fake plants and bugs in it that light up at night and a handmade blue bird house made by an 80 something yr old man who makes things just for something to do. So tomorrow should be a fun day and maybe I will get some more things for my birthday lol. oh and my 8 yr old randomly asked me if we could have another baby lolol.ummm I don't really think so...I am now 43 and we already have 5 kids , the oldest is 18 lol. I would get some eye rolling  from family for sure !


----------



## nchen7

ooh!! ATM card for bday present...can be quite dangerous!

I'm feeling a little tired, but not enough to go to sleep. sigh. I had a big nap in the afternoon....


----------



## Mamaboyd

I asked him how much I could spend and he said it didn't matter lol.I am not one to spend alot of money so I only got a few things. When I got back he asked me what I bought and I told him. He replied "is that all?" I said well we can go back out tomorrow for more :laugh:, I need more perennials for our gardens


----------



## nchen7

yea...I'm the same. I don't understand how some people can just go nuts when they're told they can spend whatever.....

aren't stores closed tomorrow?


----------



## goathiker

Nah, only banks. DH has to work. I am going to go leave pennies on the veterans graves though.


----------



## nchen7

it's a stat holiday in Canada. most places are closed, unless it's a "tourist" place. 

pennies on veterans graves? what does that symbolize?


----------



## goathiker

Pennies mean you honor them, nickles mean that you knew their family and honor them, dimes mean you knew them, quarters mean you served with them, and half dollars mean you were on the mission with them, silver dollars mean that they saved your life. 
I think that that's pretty close anyway. No one will disturb the money on a veterans grave. The family can pick it up if they need it.


----------



## nchen7

oh how cool. I've never heard of that before.


----------



## goathiker

Oh geeze, I was getting the weekend mixed. It's next weekend, anyway, I think only military families think about old traditions anymore. I'm stuborn and hidebound so, I don't like to change much.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Still on, Jill? :greengrin:


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Pennies mean you honor them, nickles mean that you knew their family and honor them, dimes mean you knew them, quarters mean you served with them, and half dollars mean you were on the mission with them, silver dollars mean that they saved your life.
> I think that that's pretty close anyway. No one will disturb the money on a veterans grave. The family can pick it up if they need it.


I will have to share that with my mom and dad


----------



## goathiker

Yep i'm here. Hey there's chat room we can use too.


----------



## Scottyhorse

An actual live chat?


----------



## goathiker

Yep, just a sec I'll PM you the url...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Cool, thanks!


----------



## goathiker

Was there a problem? I'm going back and forth.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yeah, not working for me either.


----------



## nchen7

yea Jill, this long weekend is Victoria Day in Canada. Memorial day is usually the week after Victoria Day (also known as May 2-4)


----------



## Mamaboyd

most stores are closed here today but I like the roadside sales that people have..they dig plants right from their own gardens and sell them. A lot cheaper than store bought plants and much healthier!


----------



## nchen7

Happy May 24 and happy birthday!!! :stars:


----------



## ksalvagno

Well my goats thought I was the meanest goat mommy today. I locked them out of their shelter to clean it. It was sunny and in the 60's today. How my goats suffer.


----------



## NubianFan

Prayers Guys!!!!


----------



## nchen7

Karen, you're a horrible goatie mommy! shame on you!!!

Leslie, always. :hug:


----------



## sydneyjd

Haha!! My goats are starting to be seperated from their moms.Neither side is enjoying it much!!


----------



## Mamaboyd

We let our new mommas out to graze and put the babies in the shelter...holy moly the hollering from both moms and babies...we are lucky our neighbor did not call animal control on us lol. Babies are now 4 1/2weeks,3 1/2weeks and 3 weeks old. After awhile things calmed down and moms enjoyed the freedom of grazing without annoying babies trying to eat from them every 2 seconds.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Haha, my goats were mad at me too today. I switched their hay from grass mix with thistles to an alfalfa mix. Because prickly thistles and tough grass is WAY yummier than nice green alfalfa....


----------



## Chadwick

Well Ni does this look like a big day or is your girl in a holding pattern?!?


----------



## nchen7

nothing at all. they're both laughing at me, but miserable at the same time (sooo hot). I keep telling them if they give up the babies, they'll feel better, but that doesn't seem to work.


----------



## Chadwick

Silly ladies!


----------



## nchen7

I know! it's like pregnant women in their last month. it's the same look!! lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

Some before and after pictures of Osceola!   He's looking much better but still has a ways to go. I feel so blessed and lucky to have a horse like him! Never would I have ever thought I would be able to ride, let a lone OWN a horse worth at least $15,000! And we got him for $500!

Before (right after arrival and shortly after)




























His extended trot though 

About 1 month in:








And today! :shock:  :drool:







-




























He looks best in the one where he's biting Riley :lol:

And one of Riley  He's going to turn out really nicely.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Wow! He's nice !  I can see such a difference already ! :thumbup:



Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

Wowza, why was his condition like that when you got him, worms?

You must have gotten 200lbs on him!


----------



## Scottyhorse

He's actually only put on about 40 pounds. I would love for him to gain a total of about 150 pounds or so. 

I don't know if you had heard, Chad, but he is an ex-racehorse. He came off the track in August or September last year. His breeder (an older man) had to have heart surgery, so his wife had to give all the horses to a friend until he was better. Well, TB's have a SUPER high metabolism, and they were fed limited amounts of grass hay. It gets pretty cold here in the winter, at our house it got below zero and at their house it gets a loot colder/hotter. So, by the time he got back to his breeders, most of the horses were starving. The breeder said he had put on a couple hundred pounds before we picked him up, I wouldn't want to see him a couple hundred pounds lighter than he was when we got him :tear:

Unfortunately, he is STILL pretty lame :tear:


----------



## nchen7

oh wow Sydney. he's looking awesome! hopefully the lameness will go away soon. did the farrier say when he would heal?


----------



## goathiker

The hoof will have to grow out enough to trim to it's natural lines. It doesn't sound like the farrier knew how to balance the horse properly. 
Has your mom thought about trying heeled shoes with a rocked toe?


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> The hoof will have to grow out enough to trim to it's natural lines. It doesn't sound like the farrier knew how to balance the horse properly.
> Has your mom thought about trying heeled shoes with a rocked toe?


That's exactly it, the farrier trimmed way too much off the side of the hoof that needs to be longer to make up for the shorter canon bone. He tried to make the hoof look as 'normal' as possible, but that just made him lame! We are going to take him to the farrier that was trimming him before, while he was racing.

I think she's going to look into getting a special shoe for him. I can only walk on him, and even then he's got a limp 

Sorry for not chatting last night, my dad made me go to bed early. Grr.


----------



## Chadwick

Are you sure that's only 40 lbs? He filled in a lot in the backstrap and in front of the pelvis and just under the pelvis! 

He sure looks better now no matter the lbs! 

His story is pretty cool to, glad you have him, I am sure he is too!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Chadwick said:


> Are you sure that's only 40 lbs? He filled in a lot in the backstrap and in front of the pelvis and just under the pelvis!
> 
> He sure looks better now no matter the lbs!
> 
> His story is pretty cool to, glad you have him, I am sure he is too!


That's what the weight tape said, but, I could have read it wrong? I personally think it IS more than 40 lbs, but, you never know :shrug:


----------



## Chadwick

How old is he? And how long have you had him?


----------



## Chadwick

Weight tape is better than some shmuck on a computer looking at photos!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Chadwick said:


> How old is he? And how long have you had him?


He's turning 5 or 6 this year, waiting to get the papers from the breeder. We've had him for a couple months ish.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Chadwick said:


> Weight tape is better than some shmuck on a computer looking at photos!


:laugh:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ok, who has horses besides Sydney??


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nobody???? 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

I used to have horses, and worked at an equine therapy camp!

I know Leslie has horses


----------



## kccjer

Well you already know I do. Lol. Btw...he's looking good Sydney


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ok, well everybody guess what! 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Come on people! 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

What what?

Sorry kid pictures got me!


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol: I just ride Shaker bridle less and without a saddle for the first time today 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kccjer

Yay! Sorry...I'm at a school band concert


----------



## Chadwick

Nice, well behaved?

Do you do vocal command or mane ?


----------



## Scottyhorse

awesome  I ride Scotty (my Arabian) with just a neck rope fairly often


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Nice, well behaved?
> 
> Do you do vocal command or mane ?


Yeah, for the most part :lol:
Leg power 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

kccjer said:


> Yay! Sorry...I'm at a school band concert


Hope you're having fun 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> awesome  I ride Scotty (my Arabian) with just a neck rope fairly often


Cool  how old is Scotty?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

I could get my childhood horse (snowballs) to do anything by vocal command alone, he was unbelievable! He was the most gentle but could burn the trail down if you wanted to go! He loved to go!


----------



## Emzi00

......I have dibs on Scotty.........


----------



## Scottyhorse

COgoatLover25 said:


> Cool  how old is Scotty?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


He is 13 or 14. I've had him for 6 or 7 years  He and I have made so much progress together! When I got him he was pretty jumpy and had quite a few quirks that scared me when I was such a new rider, but now I can take a runner start and leap onto his back (not gracefully in the least bit :slapfloor: ) and he doesn't care  We've got a really tight bond, he's such an amazing horse. Pretty sure we are keeping him and selling Riley (the three year year old) because then I would have two project horses if I sold Scotty. I like being able to hop on Scotty and just ride around. I've even ridden him with nothing at all to control him, that was fun


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> ......I have dibs on Scotty.........


:laugh: When you come over you can ride him all you want :thumb:


----------



## Emzi00

Great :greengrin:

Special someone brought me coffee today, my friend saw and told me to marry him. :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

I think all she wants is to ride him home! Hahaha


----------



## Emzi00

Chad, by the time I get there I probably won't have a home.


----------



## NubianFan

Hey guys I am flat exhausted so I am just going to make this one update post most likely. I have had some pm's and I am just going to answer everyone here for now. I have spent the better part of the last three days at the hospital. Dad had surgery yesterday, he was supposed to have it shortly after lunch it was 5 pm before he actually made it to the OR. He didn't get back to his regular hospital room til around 8 pm last night so we had a looooonnnnngggg day. And a stressful one, at about 6pm the surgeon called the whole family into a consultation room. You know the ones where they tell you the bad news. So I had left long enough to take my starving child to get some dinner and my sister calls and tells me what is going on so we go flying back to the hospital. The surgeon told us he found a medium sized tumor in his bladder and he reiterated 3 times that tumors in the bladder are almost almost cancer. I have thought since friday that dad probably has prostate cancer, and probably not the mildest of cases due to his PSA score and his symptoms. I just hadn't said a lot on here because I wanted to be more sure before alarming anyone else. So we are waiting until thursday or so for the pathology results on both the prostate biopsy they did and the sample of the bladder tumor. The doctor said the thing we need to know from this lab report is not if it is cancer because it almost certainly is, but how aggressive of a cancer it is and if it was spread beyond the lining of the bladder on into the muscle part of the bladder, because once that happens options are fewer and treatment is much harder. So prayers that this is still contained in the lining of his bladder are much appreciated. I am so tired I barely know what I am doing. I won't go into what I just did that was completely ridiculous. But you all have probably been there at some point before yourselves. I came home from the hospital a little earlier tonight to get some much needed rest.


----------



## Chadwick

Huh? Because too much time has passed? You ride in on a beautifull $15000 horse and you can stay here!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> He is 13 or 14. I've had him for 6 or 7 years  He and I have made so much progress together! When I got him he was pretty jumpy and had quite a few quirks that scared me when I was such a new rider, but now I can take a runner start and leap onto his back (not gracefully in the least bit :slapfloor: ) and he doesn't care  We've got a really tight bond, he's such an amazing horse. Pretty sure we are keeping him and selling Riley (the three year year old) because then I would have two project horses if I sold Scotty. I like being able to hop on Scotty and just ride around. I've even ridden him with nothing at all to control him, that was fun


So you're keeping him? 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

Be strong Leslie good luck, and I/we will pray for him!


----------



## Emzi00

You guys will be in my prayers Leslie :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

Chadwick said:


> Huh? Because too much time has passed? You ride in on a beautifull $15000 horse and you can stay here!


If I'm in Washington, visiting Sydney, then I'd have left Michigan like I plan to do, and since Washington is not where I want to settle down, I wouldn't have a home yet, and would still be on the road.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> If I'm in Washington, visiting Sydney, then I'd have left Michigan like I plan to do, and since Washington is not where I want to settle down, I wouldn't have a home yet, and would still be on the road.


Where ya planning on moving anyways ? 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Emzi00

California or Nevada. All the good goats are on the west coast, and I don't have as much family out there.


----------



## Chadwick

My front yard rabbit just showed up! I was worried he didn't make it through the winter!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> California or Nevada. All the good goats are on the west coast, and I don't have as much family out there.


Darn, I was thinking more of a state that started with an C and then a O and then a L and then a O and then a R and a A and then an D and lastly an O . But, no chance huh ?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> My front yard rabbit just showed up! I was worried he didn't make it through the winter!


Speaking of rabbit... ( don't let your little buddy read this :lol: ) I'm enjoying some fresh rabbit right now 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

Ah he's a wild one, but he comes and eats clover every evening and morning, we made friends and I can walk right past him. I don't think the wild ones can read so we should be good!


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> Darn, I was thinking more of a state that started with an C and then a O and then a L and then a O and then a R and a A and then an D and lastly an O . But, no chance huh ?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


I could stop by and visit, but not where I want to live.


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, good to hear from you. You and your family are in my thoughts. :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

Can the domesticated ones read then...?


----------



## Chadwick

Well I should hope so!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> I could stop by and visit, but not where I want to live.


Darn , :-/ you'll have to change your mind :lol:

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## nchen7

so I can't decide when Buttercup will go. she's been less nice than she usually is, glaring at Missy, won't let me go near the back half of her, but can't get enough face scratches. her pooch looks slightly looser than it did yesterday, and udder definitely tighter. guess i'll be getting up throughout the night again.....


----------



## Chadwick

They might start taking turns foolin ya!


----------



## Scottyhorse

COgoatLover25 said:


> So you're keeping him?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Most likely.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> Most likely.


How come you can't keep all 3? Not enough room? 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Leslie, I will pray for you and your dad tonight :hug:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Prayers from here too Leslie :hug:


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Scottyhorse

COgoatLover25 said:


> How come you can't keep all 3? Not enough room?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


We've actually got six... :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> We've actually got six... :lol:


:lol: didn't know haha.

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Pic of George the Mangalitsa boar 
View attachment 68795


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

He's so fluffy cute!

I never saw one with that even of ringlets in the coat!


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol: pic of Pie the Meishan gilt laying in the mud 
View attachment 68798


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

What do you think on weight on them?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> What do you think on weight on them?


Idk, I'm not good at judging weight!! Haha 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## nchen7

oh my! I love George!!! he looks like a poodle wannabe! lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

nchen7 said:


> oh my! I love George!!! he looks like a poodle wannabe! lol


OMG! I think that's the first time you ever replied to one of my posts Ni! Hahahaha 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

Ok how long are they, I'm just trying to figure size.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Ok how long are they, I'm just trying to figure size.


 I'm no good at that either ! Haha, if you want a very rough estimate I would say George is about 250lb. And Pie is about 150lb. 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## nchen7

COgoatLover25 said:


> OMG! I think that's the first time you ever replied to one of my posts Ni! Hahahaha
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


 that canNOT be true!


----------



## COgoatLover25

nchen7 said:


> that canNOT be true!


:lol: prove it 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

I didn't know if they were the huge breeds.


----------



## Chadwick

My family is from Iowa I have seen HUGE 6ft long hogs!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> My family is from Iowa I have seen HUGE 6ft long hogs!


I imagine ! But these hogs don't get that long or big  did you know that the Mangalitsa is known as the Kobe beef of the pig world?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## nchen7

ugh...not gonna prove it. too late and I'm tired! gonna check on the girls once again before heading to bed...

I'd love to try mangalitsa one of these days. they're getting to be the rage. I first saw them in an article on Modern Famer.


----------



## Chadwick

So when you buy hogs do you just lick them to choose! Sorry just being silly! 

You should be COfancyanimailia !!


----------



## COgoatLover25

nchen7 said:


> ugh...not gonna prove it. too late and I'm tired! gonna check on the girls once again before heading to bed...
> 
> I'd love to try mangalitsa one of these days. they're getting to be the rage. I first saw them in an article on Modern Famer.


:lol: bet you can't :lol: jk, you should ! The meat is fantastic 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> So when you buy hogs do you just lick them to choose! Sorry just being silly!
> 
> You should be COfancyanimailia !!


Ewwww, gross. No, goats are my main thing 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

So.......you only lick the goats?

Silly growing tonight


----------



## COgoatLover25

My 27 yr old gelding 
View attachment 68803


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> So.......you only lick the goats?
> 
> Silly growing tonight


Nooooo! I don't care how the goats taste :lol: just how they look ! Haha

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

Wait 27! Man I was 7 when that one hit the air!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Wait 27! Man I was 7 when that one hit the air!


So, I've got a horse older than you ? Haha

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

Not quite but I'm 34 just impressed with your horse! You could get an easy ten years on it as good as he looks! Plus a few pasture years.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Leslie~:hug:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Not quite but I'm 34 just impressed with your horse! You could get an easy ten years on it as good as he looks! Plus a few pasture years.


He's a good old boy 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Tired tonight! Been working outside a lot!
I see y'all are having fun though


----------



## nchen7

COgoatLover25 said:


> :lol: bet you can't :lol: jk, you should ! The meat is fantastic
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


I would have no clue where to find where I can buy the meat. unless I go to Europe or visit you.....

I'm sleepy, but I doubt i'll sleep much tonight (on the account of the silly girls and NOT giving birth....)


----------



## Chadwick

Steph, I just fake bumped your thread.


----------



## COgoatLover25

nchen7 said:


> I would have no clue where to find where I can buy the meat. unless I go to Europe or visit you.....
> 
> I'm sleepy, but I doubt i'll sleep much tonight (on the account of the silly girls and NOT giving birth....)


I vote come visit me!! Haha 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## nchen7

ok...I'm gonna try to get some sleep. will likely be up in a few hours to check on the girls. they'll probably be laying around...eating hay, and wondering why I'm disturbing them. sigh.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I've gotta find something to watch...netflix doesn't update it's old movies very often :/


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol: don't worry Ni , they'll wait till you're gone haha


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

NyGoatMom said:


> I've gotta find something to watch...netflix doesn't update it's old movies very often :/


What about the Lucy show, Brady bunch or the Bionic woman? I love those old series 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I like Lucy, but I really love old Barbara Stanwyck movies, James Stewart, Betty Davis, etc.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'm also a Duke fan :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

NyGoatMom said:


> I like Lucy, but I really love old Barbara Stanwyck movies, James Stewart, Betty Davis, etc.


I'll have to check them out  the more I watch the new movies the better I like the old ones  it seems like you don't have to worry about crap popping up as much 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NyGoatMom

My favorite era is 30's and 40's....

well, off to find something to watch!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ok :wave: 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kccjer

Oh Leslie. I am sorry. You are definitely in my prayers.

I use to ride with no halter, saddle...etc. Usually ended up on the ground but hey...ya gotta try right? Lol

Those concerts are excruciating. At least she is getting better.

Gnight all


----------



## Chadwick

NyGoatMom said:


> I like Lucy, but I really love old Barbara Stanwyck movies, James Stewart, Betty Davis, etc.


Mr smith goes to Washington , one of the best films ever!

Harvey too, the rabbit one.


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol....I Just Shot Liberty Valance is one of my faves...that and Rear Window!


----------



## nchen7

Morris our big dog has been dreaming a lot in his dream today. I'm really not sure what he's chasing in his mind, but it's really cute!


----------



## kccjer

Oh....thank you soooo much CO....NOW I really, really, REALLY NEED a curly pig!!! How cute is that thing?????


----------



## NubianFan

Hey guys quick update again. First of all I want to say thank you to all of you that have shared Prayers and good thoughts, and also thank you to all of you who have pm'd me and shown support, it is truly appreciated. 
I am working from home base today. I do home visits so still going and seeing my clients but fortunately the one's I have scheduled today all live in a small radius from my home, so I am coming home in between and working on paperwork and things I can do from here. This is for three reasons, one I am so tired I can't barely go, so I can lay crossways of my bed and do paperwork just as easy as I can sit in an office and do it. Two is my goats are out on the yard and although it is fenced I have to supervise them somewhat when I let them out there. Three I was planning on taking my daughter to see her PaPa again this evening, so I didn't want to be in town all day again and make numerous trips back and forth like I have been doing and wearing myself out. I didn't even ask work if I could do this, but I honestly can do just as much stuff here as I can there. I can remote in from home and I can still go do my visits. I don't really much care if they like it or not either, I am so disgruntled with them and their slashing my salary to almost half what it was, I really don't care if they fire me. They might honestly be doing me a favor if they did. 
Now for Dad we still don't have the pathology results back so we still don't know anymore than we did. But he is in good spirits today and feeling some better. They said he might even get to come home, so I may not be taking my daughter back to the hospital tonight to see him but that would be okay too. Removing the tumor stopped the bleeding in his urine. He has been able to sit up a couple times. He is beginning to feel more normal.


----------



## NubianFan

Oh and I forgot to tell y'all it is a good thing I planned on coming back home today after my first client because I came home to Dru hanging from the fence. I really don't know how she did it but she got her leg and armpit stuck over the fence. She was hanging there standing on her back legs waving her other leg around in the air like she was trying to flag someone down to help her. All I had to do was raise her up and drop her down, but apparently her own weight prevented her from doing the same.


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, glad your dad is feeling better. Try to get a little nap in too...that will help tremendously.

As for Dru, it's amazing how they get into situations like they do. glad you got there in time to get her down.

keep strong. :hug:


----------



## kccjer

Like you needed Dru to add any drama to your life right now??? LOL Still praying it all turns out ok for your dad...


----------



## COgoatLover25

kccjer said:


> Oh....thank you soooo much CO....NOW I really, really, REALLY NEED a curly pig!!! How cute is that thing?????


He's cuter in person :lol:


----------



## kccjer

So....where can I get one of those things/?? And how much is it going to cost me?


----------



## COgoatLover25

kccjer said:


> So....where can I get one of those things/?? And how much is it going to cost me?


These pigs are the rave, current selling price for weanling piglets is $1250 :-o


----------



## kccjer

Ok. Then. I don't guess I need one all that badly. LOL


----------



## COgoatLover25

kccjer said:


> Ok. Then. I don't guess I need one all that badly. LOL


:lol: Shocking right! I don't think we're are going to price them THAT high though. We are really looking to spread the breed around to save it  We don't currently have any piglets at the time and probably won't till next year


----------



## kccjer

Just remember....a pig's gestation is 3 months, 3 weeks, 3 days and 3 hours. You can time exactly when you want them to deliver. LOL Wish I could afford a couple breeders too...those are just too darn cute.


----------



## nchen7

I was thinking about your George....I think you should try to shave him like they do with poodles. :ROFL:


----------



## Chadwick

Silly Dru ! 

Take care of yourself too Leslie a lot of times ladies do for their families and not for themselves,so make sure to boil yourself and relax!


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah give him a poodle cut!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

You guys are hilarious! You might try waiting a little while Carmen. You know how things go down in price when they're not "new" anymore


----------



## kccjer

Yeah, but then no one wants them any more either! LOL That's ok...maybe one will fall into my lap one of these days.


----------



## Chadwick

Hint hint Lindsey, start lap dropping us!


----------



## COgoatLover25

kccjer said:


> Yeah, but then no one wants them any more either! LOL That's ok...maybe one will fall into my lap one of these days.


:lol: You never know


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Hint hint Lindsey, start lap dropping us!


:lol: I can't make it rain! hahaha


----------



## Chadwick

He hehehehehe !


----------



## kccjer

COgoatLover25 said:


> :lol: I can't make it rain! hahaha


You just need to get out there and do your rain dance! You never KNOW what you might be able to do. (Just let us know so we can have someone video it and put it on youtube to go viral hehehehe)


----------



## COgoatLover25

kccjer said:


> You just need to get out there and do your rain dance! You never KNOW what you might be able to do. (Just let us know so we can have someone video it and put it on youtube to go viral hehehehe)


:lol: Not gonna happen! Send me some Indians over haha


----------



## Chadwick

I have heard of raining cats and dogs but never furry pigs!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Hey everyone, we just got really bad news, he has both prostate and bladder cancer. It is a very serious and aggressive cancer a 9 on a scale of 10 according to the Dr. It has already invaded the muscle behind the bladder. They want to do a bone scan to see if it has gotten into his bones.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh my word Leslie, I am so sorry  :hug: Can't imagine what you are all going through.


----------



## ksalvagno

Leslie, my DH understands exactly what you are going through. :hug:


----------



## Chadwick

No words to help, just feel for ya, we will continue to pray for y'all


----------



## COgoatLover25

I will certainly be praying for you guys Leslie :hug:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Well, Ni. We'll be waiting together ( unless your goat is having babies right now ) cause Crystal has goo!


----------



## Chadwick

Ok synchronize your does!


----------



## kccjer

Have I ever mentioned how much I despise picking up hay bales? Especially wheat hay with all those fricking stickery beards? In the wind....which I love anyway. Sigh.... Well....back out there I go


----------



## kccjer

Oh Leslie. That was not good news. Take a deep breath or 2 or 3. There are no words to comfort at this time so just know that we'll be praying.


----------



## Chadwick

Guess what guys, the contractor that sold me the metal for my goat roof might be selling his commercial grade dodge ram tradesman truck! I told him not to trade it in to give me a chance to buy it! It has a ten door tool box bed and a fifth wheel hitch, and a nice brush bumper. It is all construction guy dirty but.... That's what I would do to it anyway!

Only 275,000 miles sounds like a lot, but no one sells them with that few miles on em!


----------



## NubianFan

is it a diesel, that's literally nothing on a diesel engine.


----------



## NubianFan

Guys this is rough, it is for real and it is rough...


----------



## Scottyhorse

I can't even begin to imagine, Leslie.


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter had a little meltdown, crying and upset. I was going to let her gain her composure and take her over to see dad. Before she could gather herself, he came over to our house. Walking across the road, walking stick in one hand, catheter bag in the other, he just got out of the hospital today but it is like he knew she needed him. He sat in a lawn chair in our yard and petted the goats and joked with my daughter then he had her walk into the garden with him to pick strawberries, he'd point them out with his walking stick and she'd do the bending and picking. 
See what I mean by he is indestructible? But he really isn't. I have lost it now. I am a mess.


----------



## nchen7

oh Leslie!!! :hug: 

no...no goo on the girls. nothing's happening so far. they're just gonna hold on until they explode


----------



## Chadwick

Guys that seem indestructible always hurt more because you never consider it. He is surely tough that's for sure. 

Yes diesel, six speed manual, 6600 hauling, 22000 towing!


----------



## Emzi00

I'm sorry Leslie. :hug: Still praying.


----------



## sassykat6181

Sally had a single buckling this afternoon and he's so cute. Big too! She really struggled to get him out. She's a great first time momma though  Oh and we're calling him Linus


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> My daughter had a little meltdown, crying and upset. I was going to let her gain her composure and take her over to see dad. Before she could gather herself, he came over to our house. Walking across the road, walking stick in one hand, catheter bag in the other, he just got out of the hospital today but it is like he knew she needed him. He sat in a lawn chair in our yard and petted the goats and joked with my daughter then he had her walk into the garden with him to pick strawberries, he'd point them out with his walking stick and she'd do the bending and picking.
> See what I mean by he is indestructible? But he really isn't. I have lost it now. I am a mess.


Oh Leslie! :hug: I can't even imagine :hug:


----------



## nchen7

nothing's happening. I just checked our girls. Missy's baby(ies) are poking out of her. it's kinda funny. you can feel a head and spine.

Buttercup on the other hand....she is a WITCH. I'm thinking she's kinda close. she won't let me LOOK at her pooch let alone TOUCH anything below her neck. she's one cranky lady....which means something has to happen at some point, right???

Leslie, I know this is devastating, esp for your daughter. but know that at least she has had an amazing male role model for a good portion of her childhood. there are plenty of people (me included) who never had that privilege. it still won't make the hurt go away. just know we're all here for you. :hug:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I keep going to check on Crystal and she just looks at me ( while chewing her cud ) like "What are you doing here???" :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so glad your daughter is able to spend more time with him at home. :hug:


----------



## sassykat6181

Here's a pic from my barn cam. He's really big! Going to weigh him tomorrow. Sally is such a good mom


----------



## ksalvagno

Cutie pie!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Leslie~so so sorry  I know it has to be hard for all of you....:hug:


----------



## kccjer

Leslie. I hurt for you....I really do. There just aren't words to help you.


----------



## kccjer

My help for the evening. Too bad we have just lost a bunch of hay to rain....but we really needed the rain.


----------



## Jessica84

Oh Leslie I'm so very heart broke for you. You have your pain as well as your little girls. 
My grandma was my sons best friend and it broke my heart every time he had a melt down. I really have no words of comfort other then I'm sorry but i were to see you I would give you a big hug.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I woke up this morning to a beautiful buckling!  I'm not in any way a morning person but even this made me smile. ( especially when I thought of poor Ni :lol: ) Please welcome Crystal's buckling! Everything went smoothly and without problem  Any name suggestions anyone? His sire's name - Buxom Belles Zoey's Apache
His dam's name-Sky Crest Crystal


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm so sorry Leslie , I really feel for you. My uncle passed away last year and it was a tough loss for all of us :hug:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Awww, he's cute!


----------



## kenzie

I am in love.....
With that buckling!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

kenzie said:


> I am in love.....
> With that buckling!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


:lol: names anyone? 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goathiker

Apache Tears

Apache Tear Drop is a form of black obsidian. It is a calming translucent stone, found in Arizona and other parts of the U.S.


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> Apache Tears
> 
> Apache Tear Drop is a form of black obsidian. It is a calming translucent stone, found in Arizona and other parts of the U.S.


Cool  I'm gonna think about that 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ellie fell out of 'her' tub... :slapfloor: 

I made progress with her lead training today! Got her to walk without plowing me over and sticking me in the gut with her horns :slapfloor: Still gotta make her walk 'pretty' though.  

No progress with the doelings, they were flipping out.


----------



## Scottyhorse

here's the pic... Sorry!


----------



## Chadwick

No news Ni?

How are things in NY steph?


----------



## nchen7

NO NEWS!!!!! I did feel what I believe to be a hoof sticking out the side belly of Missy though... that was cute.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol, I've got a beautiful Nubian kid in my arms Ni...jealous yet? :lol:


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> No news Ni?
> 
> How are things in NY steph?


Ahem!!!! Aren't you missing someone!?  lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NubianFan

Pictures of the babies on Photogenic just for you Chad.


----------



## Scottyhorse

:sigh: Wont be getting a doe kid from Rhapsody :tear: Some other lady had a sort of reservation on a doe kid from her. Rhapsody had her kids and Anna didn't hear from the lady (LV), until today! :sigh: BUT I may be able to get a buck kid from Rhapsody and then a doe kid from Ella. Since she had quads they are all super tiny so she is waiting a few days to get pictures of them. Ella's sires dam got an EEEE 91 linear appraisal, and her dam is Rosasharn Buckwheat Honey 3*D 'E' 3*M EEEE 91  

So far haven't found any pictures of Ella's dam, but she is a finished champion. I also haven't been able to find any pictures of her dams sire, but all of his daughters are nice and have nice udders. I'm going to email Poppy Patch farm and see if she has any pictures of the goats I haven't found.


----------



## Chadwick

I saw your new one on your thread Lindsey, very cute congrats!


----------



## Chadwick

Ah huh, I can't find photogenic!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> I saw your new one on your thread Lindsey, very cute congrats!


Madison's turn ! She should go any day now... :chin:

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

I found it, I was using the search thread function........duh


----------



## Chadwick

Is Madison the last in line?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Is Madison the last in line?


For this month :lol: got some Nigies going in September 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

We set the appointment to go pick out our kids next next Wednesday the 28th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chadwick

Then just to wait a month to bring home.......


----------



## Chadwick

So Anna is a September girl? I gotta see those kids!


----------



## sassykat6181

Chadwick said:


> We set the appointment to go pick out our kids next next Wednesday the 28th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yay!!!!


----------



## goathiker

Awesome, go get you a nice mossy oak camo shirt...


----------



## Chadwick

Huh, Jill ???


----------



## goathiker

It's an old trick for taming dam raised kids. You sit in their pen with your oak leaf shirt on, pretty soo they can't help but come and try to eat the leaves off of you. It teaches them to approach you and gets them to mouth you like they would another goat.


----------



## Chadwick

Nice thank you VERY much for the tip!!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

That's so smart Jill!


----------



## Chadwick

There were several there that were very curious and were coming up and mouthing us. Will that change when they are away from home and feeling stressed?

She is keeping the brown one that my son fell in love with so we are getting him ready for that, but he is like me, he can fall in love with animals so easily!


----------



## Chadwick

goathiker said:


> It's an old trick for taming dam raised kids. You sit in their pen with your oak leaf shirt on, pretty soo they can't help but come and try to eat the leaves off of you. It teaches them to approach you and gets them to mouth you like they would another goat.


Be the food, Be the food


----------



## NubianFan

The first time he saw the ocean, my nephew was 6. He sat on the beach and threw sand in the water saying the whole while "Don't eat me, I'm the feeder"


----------



## Chadwick

Awe, that's adorable!


----------



## NubianFan

Everyone had warned him not to get out very far that the undertow would get him. To be careful of the undertow. Well he was six he thought we were saying undertoad. He thought there was a huge toad that lived under the waves and came up and got people. I was 11 at the time so I wasn't a whole lot older but I still remember that.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> So Anna is a September girl? I gotta see those kids!


Yup! And so is Dalilah

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goathiker

Ah, the red one was cute. They are curious regardless. They will be scared when you first bring them home. The main thing is to trick them into coming to you instead of ending up chasing them in anyway. Once they are approaching you can give them treats and they will remember that you are a source of food and soon scratches. 
You'll want to teach yours to be brushed early so you can care for their coats. Most goats love to be brushed.


----------



## NubianFan

did you see my crappy news Jill?


----------



## Chadwick

I know the red one was cute, but possibly had a cocci problem, so....
Plus red won't mix with the white as far as spinning the fiber.
The red one is from an ancient doe and a buck that passed away this winter, so she needs to keep it for her. The doe was way old like 13 or something!

Yeah, gotta figure out the brushing thing, they will surely be overly cared for!


----------



## goathiker

Yes, I did see that Leslie. I'm so sorry. That's actually what my grandfather died from eventually. He wasn't in a lot of pain though so that was good. He was Scientologist and refused all treatment but, still lived for 4 years after his diagnoses.


----------



## NubianFan

Well he has four appointment set up next week and the week after. His treatments will begin soon. He is basically indestructible so I am hoping he can beat this. Who knows. Maybe. He is already making a list of all the things he wants to do, (verbally, and randomly not in an organized manner but more offhand) He said he wants to teach my daughter how to drive the new kubota and he wants to teach her more about shooting and using a rifle and a gun, and then he said today, "I am going to teach her to drive, I will" So I guess he expects to be here a while.


----------



## goathiker

That's the most import thing. His attitude for living and staying happy. I'll keep praying for him.


----------



## NubianFan

On a completely unrelated note. I typed Best looking man on earth into google, expecting to see a pic of my crush.  but instead, was bombarded by this list of the 100 best looking men on earth I have gotten down to number 64 and so far I have only seen three that weren't straight up gross looking and only one that was good looking..... I seriously need to take a pic of my crush and somehow hack their list and put him at number one.....


----------



## NubianFan

Thanks Jill.


----------



## goathiker

Did you know that females babies are preprogramed as to who will look right to them? Kind of takes the fun out of it but, is interesting.


----------



## NubianFan

Well whoever preprogrammed the lady that made this list, apparently was a monster, because these men don't even look human. Let's put it this way, I am no coward, but if I saw them in a ally I'd run like Heck.

Now my crush, isn't my type physically, he is a good looking man, don't get me wrong just not my normal type. It is his personality that makes him special to me. If I had just passed him on the street I wouldn't have really given him a second thought.


----------



## goathiker

That's cool though. My DH and I are matched by circumstances and personality. It's worked for us though and may be better in the long run.


----------



## nchen7

fell asleep on the couch, and got up to check on the girls. udders are def bigger, Buttercup's pooch is looser. but nothing. they're HATING me looking back there.....


----------



## Scottyhorse

Jill, how do they preprogram the babies and why?

I'm not going to be able to chat tonight, I've got to get up at 6 AM tomorrow


----------



## nchen7

eew...that's early.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm used to getting up at 8...


----------



## nchen7

that's a big difference....

I'm used to sleeping through the night and in a bed, but these days it's sleeping a few hours on the couch, get up, check girls, back on the couch. lol


----------



## goathiker

No one preprograms you, your genetics dictate what you will look for. Alright, I'll turn off chat.


----------



## nchen7

that's interesting Jill. does that go for physique or personality, or both?

when I was a baby, men scared the crap out of me. there was a picture, I was about 1, sitting on one side of the couch bawling, while my uncle was on the other side trying to entice me to play with toys. to this day, I don't find Asian men very attractive. LOL


----------



## Scottyhorse

This will be my last message for tonight so I want to wish you luck Ni! Hopefully something happens. 

Jill, have a good night, should be able to chat tomorrow  

On a side note, frustrated for my best friend. She is buying a Nigerian doeling and wether (siblings) once they are ready from another friend of mine (though I am more friends with her older sister). So my friend (k) just texted me saying that the 'breeder' (R) is telling her that K has to tattoo and register the kids herself which is totally stupid and not true. Her goats aren't of great quality so she isn't paying what she would pay for a goat from me or a different breeder, so it sounds like R is kind of pushing that fact on K trying to make it less of a big deal. K is two years younger than me, very hard working and just a good kid. R seems like her parents buy her a lot of her stuff. K has been saving so hard for these goats and everything she needs and I know she will take care of them well. I just think it's crazy that R is trying to make her register and tattoo the kids herself? I would never to that to someone purchasing a goat from me, let alone their FIRST goats. Doesn't the breeder need to register the kids anyways? K isn't a member of AGS yet so I don't think she could register them herself in the first place. I don't know if I am totally out of hand for thinking this, and the 'breeder' is young, BUT if you are breeding and selling REGISTERED stock, don't you think you should know to do this yourself? She is super smart and takes great care of her goats, and knows a lot, but I think this is dumb. K said she doesn't even have the tattooing equipment? Okay, then the breeder should at least take them to another breeder to get tattooed, and not have the buyer doing this. Sorry for venting, but I am trying to make my friends entrance into the goat world more pleasant than mine, and I think this is ridiculous! Am I totally wrong for thinking that?


----------



## goathiker

I suspect both. It keeps you from being more inbred. If your mom liked brown eyes and brown hair, you are more likely to like blue eyes and blonde hair or brown eyes and blonde hair etc. One reason why arranged marriages don't work well. Which is funny because my arranged marriage partner and I have been talking the last 5 years, now that we're both old and married. I can't stand his personality or his looks.


----------



## goathiker

Um, goats that can be registered HAVE to be be tattooed before leaving the breeder AND the breeder has to fill out a registration application at least. 
Which reminds me my tattoo pen died, we'll have to work something out for your wether if I can't get another one before rendy.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thanks Jill, that's what I thought. I just told her that. 

If you can't get the papers on him, it's not a huge deal.  

Alright, goodnight for real. Good to know I wasn't totally out of my mind on that. :lol:

Talk with you tomorrow after my doctors appointment :wave:


----------



## goathiker

He can have papers no problem. We'll just have to tattoo him at rendy or I can give you his number for later. He needs a mark to pack in state and national forests. It wouldn't be a worry but, I'm trying to get Bean's surgery done before the weather gets too hot.


----------



## nchen7

Jill, you almost had an ARRANGED MARRIAGE?!?!?

Sydney, can you talk to your friend on how the whole thing *should* work? or rather, both of them? they seem so new at this they don't understand how the whole thing works..... and good luck at your dr's appt today. hopefully they figure something out.


----------



## sassykat6181

I am selling registered NDs and I tattoo and send in the registration form. Then the transfer info is filled out by me and given to the buyer. It's then up to them to transfer the goat into their own name

* the goat needs to be tattooed before it's registered and that is the breeders responsibility


----------



## Mamaboyd

Well, my goats are all in lock down  Spotted a coyote this morning running through the barnyard and the guy that rents our land lost a baby calf this morning/overnight. Darn coyote headed towards behind our paddock in the wooded area so I can't even let my bucks out. The girls and babies are in their shelter with water and hay and can only go into the penned area when someone is watching. They are NOT happy at all. Yesterday I found a pile of chicken feathers so I am wondering if I lost a bird too. So, most of my chickens are locked up in the coop as well. We haven't seen a coyote roaming here for a few years ***sigh***.


----------



## Jessica84

I'm sorry  my goats get ticked when they are in lock down too. They coyotes here don't bother the full grown goats but the kids are way to easy to snag and run. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

I'd be waiting with a gun


----------



## Mamaboyd

thanks, yes our yearling buck isn't much bigger than the calf that was killed so I am not taking any chances. And a coyote could easily jump our 4 foot high fence if it really wanted a baby so I am on high alert. Need to call the guy who hunts on our land to come look for the coyote and kill it!


----------



## nchen7

Oh no! I hope the coyote goes away soon!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ugh....I feel your pain! I hope it is gone soon!


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, coyotes are never a welcome guest. Good luck!

Well I got all my fence posts in, now just to brace the corners and wait for the ground to dry out enough to drive the tractor on it!


----------



## Jessica84

Chadwick said:


> Yeah, coyotes are never a welcome guest. Good luck!
> 
> Well I got all my fence posts in, now just to brace the corners and wait for the ground to dry out enough to drive the tractor on it!


Ahh poor guy it's too wet  lol I have to laugh because I would love for it to be to wet here 
Once the coyote gets learns that he can get a calf or goat the only way to stop it is by killing it. A few years back I had a issue with a bitch and her 3 pups. The one I shot it's eye out and half it's foot off and it still kept coming back. It took us a while to get them all  ....8 kids later.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

That sounds awful...........
Chad, getting excited for the 28th?


----------



## Chadwick

Oh yeah! I can't wait to see the ones that will be mine, I will get pictures and then at least I will know which ones are mine and then I can have little faces to think of while waiting out the last month.


----------



## goathiker

Coyotes don't like weird. Big gaudy collars and bells can help. 

Have I introduced my oldest daughter :-D You wouldn't know she's a daughter at work...


----------



## Chadwick

The only reason I need dry is to stretch the fence, then it can get as wet as it wants! I know you guys are in bad shape, I would never want to be in those shoes!


----------



## Chadwick

Wow she a welder fabricator? And what is that she's making?


----------



## goathiker

She's a 3rd generation welder/fabricator. We build these.

http://eagletanks.com/


----------



## Chadwick

Oh wow, so do you know about vacuum kilns for drying lumber?

Just as a favor to you, I will take a prototype and give feedback!!! Hahaha

The heat of the sun heats the airspace and wood during the day, forcing air out of a check valve, then at night the air contracts creating a vacuum in the tank and drawing water out of the lumber, day heat evaporates and expands it again.


----------



## Chadwick

That's cool Jill, I always wanted a fabricating shop!


----------



## goathiker

I think Don would love his own. He's the shop foreman and our daughter is one of his crew. I think he's running 7 workers right now. Poor girl had a heck of a time when she first started. One guy didn't talk to her for 2 years. Don claims she's the best worker. He can put her to building something and she out works the men like crazy.


----------



## Chadwick

I think I was at your website 3 yrs ago when looking for a well pressure tank for the camp in FL!!!


----------



## goathiker

I'll ask him about the kilns. I was telling him that the 40,000 gallon double wall would make an awesome underground bomb shelter too.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, they get trucked everywhere.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah they would, problem with both is it would be way better as a horizontal rectangle tank, and then the price of bracing against forces comes into play


----------



## goathiker

I had it all planned out. There would be a raised cat walk down the middle made of short expanded metal sections. They could be pulled up easily to access storage in round bottom. The bunks would be in the round sides leaving a square corridor down the middle. Common areas would be decked as well with comfort and entertainment build into the sides again. The space between the walls would be sprayed full of insulation and the ambient temp would be about 50 degrees inside with a passive thermo heater.


----------



## Jessica84

I always wondered about the bells but worried they would figure it out and be more of a call to them. The wolf pee still seems to work. But when the wolfs make it here will have to try the bells lol.
Your daughter is very talented!!! I always wanted to learn to do any kind of welding but them men are always to busy. I was going to buy a wire welder I guess it's called since it looked simple enough but my husband said the one I wanted was a piece of crap. So I just use boards and screws to make things 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, any welder that is affordable isn't worth it!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey guys :wave: 
awesome stuff, Jill


----------



## Chadwick

Hey Lindsey AKA "Colorado" !

Sounds nice Jill! If he gets the kiln bug let me know...as if I could afford one! My family are fabricators as well, almost all of them have worked at a place that makes jet fuel nozzles among other things


----------



## Chadwick

All I have is a giant gunsmiths metal lathe!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Just put Anna up for sale...


----------



## goathiker

I need hay. The feed store price is killing me.


----------



## Chadwick

Why Anna ?


----------



## Chadwick

You should be here Jill, we have a hay sale every Friday at our auction barn.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Why Anna ?


Because it's such a pain to deal with a goat that doesn't even like me :-/


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, I can see that, but from here with none of the issues she is just cute!


----------



## goathiker

I'm way too picky to buy at an auction (; 
It can't come from where the fatten sheep on the stubble (CL) or cattle (Johnne's and Psuedotuberculosis). It can't come from neglected fields (horsetail and poison hemlock) or swamp land (liver fluke and lung worms) 

See, just too picky...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Yeah, I can see that, but from here with none of the issues she is just cute!


Well, now that I take a look at her conformation it isn't what I want and I'm the one paying for all my goat's feed and I really don't want to feed an excess goat...


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, this is a sale as in the farmers bring it on the truck, but you are right you don't see the field...... I hadn't thought of it..... I might need a new plan.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I am sooooooo grateful for my hay supplier ray: She is awesome!


----------



## Chadwick

Ni, I love your light goats mane/Mohawk


----------



## goathiker

Mine retired last year. I'm thinking that I'll buy a load of local hay this year and make up for it with eastern Oregon alfalfa pellets. I'm paying $18.99 for 80 lb bales right now.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

I feel your pain,Jill. One thing I've found ,buying Eastern Oregon alfalfa at Wilco is that the compressed bales have been nicer and more leafy than the regular bales. Same price Still hurts at the checkout though. I'm very picky ,too. Ouch. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Scares me to think of not having her supply me...she even holds all my hay all winter and I pick it up 20-25 bales at a time...all for 3.50 a bale.She fertilizes her field with fish protein and is very much against chemical use of any kind and is irate about GMO's.


----------



## goathiker

$3.50~faints in shock. I haven't seen hay prices like that for 15 years around here. 


How are you doing Susan? I think my daughter wanted to ask you about breeding her mini Alpine to Winchester this fall


----------



## nchen7

Chad, thanks! Missy's Mohawk is super cute! she used to have fluffy pants, but I had to cut that off (was getting gross). are the kids you like available from the breeder??

Jill, your daughter is really talented!


----------



## Chadwick

Not the red one in my avatar, but we kinda knew that was coming. We will see who is left after her pick and see who is healthy and silly come Wednesday!!!


----------



## nchen7

exciting!!!! it's like mini Christmas!


----------



## Chadwick

I know! Well today is my wife's b-day so, she is giving me a hard time that we are picking out my stuff near her b-day!


----------



## nchen7

happy birthday to your wife, Chad!


----------



## Chadwick

She said thanks! She did a bunch of work today so she is claiming tomorrow as her "lazy" day!


----------



## nchen7

as long as she gets a lazy day!


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, I have no choice in the matter!


----------



## Chadwick

Well I finally broke down and tried the premium membership, see if it is good or not.


----------



## sassykat6181

Anyone need supplies? Hoeggers is offering free shipping through the weekend


----------



## Chadwick

Cool, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Hmm..maybe I'll buy some more herbal wormer, I'm almost out..thanks for telling me that!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I am going to flip! Just came in from milking Dahlia....her right teat is hot... :wallbang: so I looked up all the local tsc's and they are out of stock....grrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## Chadwick

What's that mean bacterial infection?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yep. Weird thing is...it's on the side that was less swollen


----------



## goathiker

Okay, that actually tells me a lot. She has a mild staff infection. Treat rigorously the same as for congested udder and milk her out as often as possible until you can get the meds. She had bucklings right? Does she have a doeling on her?


----------



## NyGoatMom

No, she had one doeling....and I pulled her due to aggressive behavior to my other doeling and does. I milk her twice a day...I can do more if needed.
Is the milk still useable? I have been giving it to bottle kids...


----------



## goathiker

Give the infected side milk to the bucklings, A doeling that drinks staff infected milk will often freshen with mastitis. Conversely, you can dry treat the doeling a month before she is bred. The other side is fine if she has no symptoms there.


----------



## NyGoatMom

It's in the side the doeling WAS nursing from. She has some edema in both teats...here is her after milking...also, the way her teats are it is really challenging to not allow the milk to flow back up into the udder, if that makes sense.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Here they are 2 days after kidding and right before I decided to milk her out...


----------



## goathiker

She only started getting infected today though right? The doeling is probably fine. I'll help you dry treat her next year if you want to be proactive. 
I want to show you what this udder is going to look like soon. This doe is only 4 years old. Her doelings however turned out okay, so maybe this one won't pass it on either. The black yearling is the daughter.


----------



## NyGoatMom

That is awful. I want to keep Dahlia for the season and have her processed in the fall....I would NEVER breed a goat with her udder.
Yes, I will treat her daughter proactively and also Clarabelle. I have been using her milk for bottles


----------



## NyGoatMom

I would also never sell her to anyone else...


----------



## Mamaboyd

Happy birthday to your wife Chad! hmm, how come nobody let me have a lazy last weekend on my bday?lolol


----------



## goathiker

I did end up giving this doe away. The woman had a nice flat grassy pasture that she could live in and was desperate for milk to feed her children. She was given away with full disclosure and NO papers. She has a good home where she's needed and will come back here if she can no longer be milked. I thought it was a win win.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Jill~ should I separate her from my other girls?


----------



## goathiker

No, she;s fine unless she leaking milk from the infected teat or she gets a sore. I would milk her last...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok, I already do. I also plan on milking the "good side" first....hope I can find some ToDay tomorrow ( :lol: )


Guess I'm getting tired! Haha


----------



## goathiker

You can also use Tomorrow if that's all you can find. It will not dry her off and it's a stronger antibiotic. People don't use it because you can't use the milk for humans for 30 days after treatment.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok.What do you suggest?


----------



## goathiker

I always use Tomorrow to be honest. I use to dry cow the does and for treatment. 
Are you going to get the Lysigin vaccine for the others? That will help prevent this about 75%.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Maybe I should. When would I use that on the doelings?


----------



## goathiker

Okay, for the 2 doelings you would put the Tomorrow in their udder about 60 days before you plan to breed them and just leave it. you dip them well with disinfectant and put Elmer's glue on the teat tips to seal them. Then 30 days before breeding give the first shot and 21 days later the second. Then every year give the booster as part of the prebreeding protocol. 
I use vaccines and dry cow all my does. It really makes a huge difference.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'll have to save this page.....I'm pretty frustrated with this...if I thought I'd have enough milk for the bottle babies, I'd have her processed sooner...so aggravating.But I can't really complain, I didn't buy her and I got this for free from her (well, as free as feed)


----------



## nchen7

Stephanie, that doeling is way too cute! do you have a name yet?


----------



## nchen7

oh....Buttercup has some clear goo (hasn't had any good yet), and she's SUPER mean tonight. Missy's usually scared of her, but she's REALLY scared of B tonight.

I can't remember but how long usually between clear goo and amber goo?


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

goathiker said:


> $3.50~faints in shock. I haven't seen hay prices like that for 15 years around here.
> 
> How are you doing Susan? I think my daughter wanted to ask you about breeding her mini Alpine to Winchester this fall


Hi Jill,I'm fine. I've had several inquiries so far about the bucks. I am still deciding whether I will stand them. But I 
Can always make an exception for friends . Cute. Mini alpines.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Thank You so much. These would not be registered babies. She wants to breed a tiny blue eyed pack goat for my grandbaby to raise  Her goats are boarded here at my place so, let me know what you would require and I'll help her work it out.


----------



## goathiker

She is a cutie too


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

goathiker said:


> She is a cutie too


Oh my! She is a cutie! A tiny pack goat?Well ,Winchester would be a good choice for that. 
I'll PM you later. 
Lilys new people are going to be here to meet her this morning. What a fabulous home she's going to.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Hey people,

Congrats to Ni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just found out that there are three(including me) TGS people each ten min. apart here near my town!


----------



## nchen7

how exciting Chad. you joined the regional thread?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Hey people,
> 
> Congrats to Ni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just found out that there are three(including me) TGS people each ten min. apart here near my town!


Who???? 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

Me, oakshire, and Houkfarms , all about ten min. apart, small world huh!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Me, oakshire, and Houkfarms , all about ten min. apart, small world huh!


It's a small world after all...:lol:

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

Yep regional thread thing, must be a small region!!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Yep regional thread thing, must be a small region!!!!


What's it called exactly?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

If you go to the forum areas, it is the area called regional I think, way at the bottom, and then ours was pa goat owners, you should make a Colorado one if it doesn't exist yet!


----------



## nchen7

Nice to have TGS members that close to you, in case you need any help!


----------



## Chadwick

Eh one is a 14 yr old girl that used to camp here, so I don't want to seem like creepy internet guy...... 

I just really gotta nail down a good hay supply. It turns out to be harder to find than one would think!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Eh one is a 14 yr old girl that used to camp here, so I don't want to seem like creepy internet guy......
> 
> I just really gotta nail down a good hay supply. It turns out to be harder to find than one would think!


:lol: yeah, don't be a creepy Internet guy!!!! Haha

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NubianFan

Hey guys I am completely wiped out, but I had a lot of fun last night.


----------



## Chadwick

Good Leslie , what'd you do?


----------



## NubianFan

My friend got my daughter and I in to see Chicago in concert for free.


----------



## NubianFan

I will be posting some more pics of the crew and auntie Daff in photogenic today


----------



## Chadwick

Nice, she must have had a good time too!


----------



## NubianFan

She did, We had a good time. We just got through picking strawberries for dad, he was not wanting them to go to waste. So the three of us all picked his huge strawberry row, (mom, Alyssa and I) so now, we all have tons of berries, I am going to go wash our share and eat them for breakfast because I am hungry.


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, glad your friend gave you tickets. after all that you're going through right now, it's really good that you and your daughter left the house and had some fun time.

yes more pics of your babies please!

and Chad, long story short, we're moving so all our goats are going back to their breeder..... I can PM you the whole story if you'd like (it's long...and I'm usually long winded. lol).

I have hay stuck all over me.....better than birthing fluid I guess. LOL


----------



## nchen7

omg strawberries. i really can't wait for good fruits and veg again. tropical fruits just don't cut it all the time....


----------



## Mamaboyd

Ni, are you moving back to Ontario?


----------



## nchen7

yes I am!


----------



## kccjer

Chadwick said:


> Eh one is a 14 yr old girl that used to camp here, so I don't want to seem like creepy internet guy......
> !


Ummm...too late maybe. :ROFL:


----------



## nchen7

Chad, you already got yourself on some "watch list". LOL! 

Having babies around are the best. They smell amazing and they're so cute!!! I want to snuggle them all day. Now, we have to decide names....


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah haha no I hope I'm not creepy, I certainly don't feel creepy but all the creepy guys I have met were clueless!


----------



## Chadwick

So I don't like twitch sticks and wound wire, so I went old school with my fence corners. No one does this anymore, not even the Amish!


----------



## nchen7

What does twitch sticks and wound wire


----------



## Chadwick

Ok so most corners have wires wound up tight to hold the force, you can buy these ratchet things or stick a stick in the wires and wind them up it stabilizes the fence corner. But if that stick( twitch stick) comes loose it unwinds rapidly like a propeller! It usually happens when an animal climbs on the wire and they can and have gotten injured. I might be more paranoid than needed but why take a chance!


----------



## Chadwick

Twitch stick and wire


----------



## NubianFan

I sleepy


----------



## nchen7

Chad, got it. I know virtually nothing about fences.... City girl doesn't worry so much about fencing. Lol

Leslie, have a nap. You'll feel better


----------



## Chadwick

Just consider it a crazy ******* rant then!!! Haha


----------



## NubianFan

I don't want to take a nap this late then I will mess up my sleep for another night, so just gonna tough it out. Mom wants me to take her to Dollar General anyway, so I guess I will get ready and do that, we have one right near us, that will be a short outing and get us all out without wearing us all out. So I better get ready and go do that see y'all later. I might swim later too, mom and dad have a pool, that sounds relaxing and fun, and that way my daughter can spend more time with her papa, he comes out and sits in the shade in a recliner like lawn chair by the pool when she swims.


----------



## nchen7

That sounds like a fun day Leslie. Just don't wear yourself out too much. It is a weekend, so take it easy (as easy as you can!)

Chad, how's your wife's lazy day going?


----------



## Chadwick

Well we stayed quiet and she slept till 10am and I made coffee lunch and dinner. She is a reader, so she is enjoying some book or another on her kindle


----------



## Chadwick

We are supposed to get a few warm days in a row without rain! I should be stretching fence soon!


----------



## nchen7

LOL! most people won't be excited to have good weather to set up a fence. lol.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, I guess so! But that is the next to last thing, only to add pickets to the gate I built. 

Then just food, water, and how to get those to them. And I will be done.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Bathed and clipped Ellie today  
She did great, my friend Katie helped too. Ellie did great, it was my first ever time clipping a Boer. Going to get some better pictures later, for now, here are a couple. 








Didn't set her back legs up right in this one.








Don't mind my toes :lol:

This was her a few days ago


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ellie looks nice !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She looks nice Sydney!


----------



## Chadwick

Yep!


----------



## Chadwick

In the 2nd picture she doesn't look to impressed with the process! Funny face!


----------



## Chadwick

How long did it take?


----------



## nchen7

Checked on the kids. M's babies are sleeping soundly. They like to feed off the one side of her udder and I've been trying to teach them there r 2 options. The girl gets it...the boy hasn't yet. Hopefully they'll drink from the other side tonight or else I'll have to milk her out some in the morning. 

B's buckling is doing a good job keeping her even. He's huge and fat compared to the other two. 

I want to take the babies to bed with me. Lol


----------



## Chadwick

I wonder why they tend to one side?


----------



## Scottyhorse

When did Missy and Buttercup have their kids, Ni? 

Chad, not too long. Maybe 1.5 hours total? Probably not that long.


----------



## nchen7

. Had hers 5:30 and 6, B and hers at about 6:30


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, that's a busy hour!


----------



## Chadwick

Sydney, I was just curious, in fall I will need to shear the fiber in mine and didn't know how long it would take!


----------



## NubianFan

Well I found Ice Cream on my shopping trip and we went swimming. I bounced and jogged and treaded water and swam the entire time I was in the pool once I got past the shock of the cold water when I first got in. We were in almost two hours so I think I got a pretty good workout.


----------



## Chadwick

Nice! I always liked pool workouts, water resistance but the comfort of not overheating too!


----------



## NubianFan

Plus no real strain on your joints.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah when my wife was at her heaviest she blew out her knees trying to lose wieght, then she was injured and got heavier. So be good to your joints......gotta have em!


----------



## Chadwick

That was all before we met.


----------



## kccjer

You all have been fairly busy today. I'm impressed. Anyone want to see what I did all day??


----------



## COgoatLover25

sure!


----------



## kccjer

1st batch. 2nd batch ready to be steamed tomorrow while I put the 3rd and, hopefully, final batch together


----------



## NubianFan

is it tamales?


----------



## kccjer

Yep. I only make them about once a year or every other year cause they are such a pain to do. So much work to do them....but we really like them and they are nice to have for a quick meal.


----------



## NubianFan

I have never made them. To be honest I am not very fond of them altogether. We have a lot of tamale stands here though, lots of people love them. Maybe I have just never had good ones, or maybe they just aren't for me. 
It does look like a lot of work though, and I have read about people making them for a snack to eat when working in the fields.


----------



## kccjer

We like them although my daughter just informed me today that she doesn't (she also apparently doesn't like tacos any more either :shrug I don't like the real spicy ones and mine don't tend to be. I also add more veggies....onion, peppers, tomato... I cheated on these....I mixed the cornmeal stuff with the meat and just slapped it in together. Cuts out about 1/4 of the work. LOL Tastes the same, just looks funny.


----------



## NubianFan

If you put more veggies your's are probably good, it is the blandness of them I don't like. The ones I've had were just bland cornmeal casing around bland ground beef or sometimes shredded beef. And they aren't served with hardly any sauce either. Just too dry and bland. 
Now I love tacos, burritos, chili rellono's, enchiladas, any of that stuff.


----------



## goathiker

mmm...Cabbage wraps. 

I have to make a potato salad and some avocado dip tonight for my daughter's birthday picnic tomorrow. I think we're going to go sit by the river.


----------



## kccjer

All right, ya'll. Too many muscle relaxants are relaxing everything cept my back and shoulders. I guess I better head to my bed and see if that will help any. Talk to you all tomorrow.


----------



## Mamaboyd

nchen7 said:


> yes I am!


that is awesome! let me know what area you are moving too!


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Chadwick said:


> Sydney, I was just curious, in fall I will need to shear the fiber in mine and didn't know how long it would take!


Speaking of shearing, are you planning on using their fiber at all? Or do you just like the looks of angora goats? I can just see you spinning away with a yarn wheel or whatever you call it lol


----------



## nchen7

phew yesterday was exhausting! finally got to sleep through the night! I don't know how you all with larger herds do this whole kidding things year in, year out. it wears on you! and I only have two!!!

checked on the new families today, and they're doing great. I have to tape one of Missy's teats b/c they still prefer the one over the other...don't want her udder being TOO lopsided.... :s

Buttercup's kid is still huge, but her milk is so rich he got the milk scours, then somehow smeared it all over himself, then of course laid in the hay....so I have to give him some sort of bath. he's going to HATE it (he's more standoffish out of the three of them)

Carmen, that's a LOT of tamales! hope you had helpers with those...

Leslie, that's a great workout! amazing for your joints. don't blow out joints. you'll regret it.

I see overweight people who are desperate to lose weight running on streets sometimes, and I just cringe at the thought of the weight and shock being put on their hips and knees. walking is better for you than running. but....some people will never learn until they get injured.


----------



## Chadwick

canyontrailgoats said:


> Speaking of shearing, are you planning on using their fiber at all? Or do you just like the looks of angora goats? I can just see you spinning away with a yarn wheel or whatever you call it lol


Yes I am going to try to build a spinning wheel( I am a wood turner) and make yarn, and my wife crotchets so I will let her take it from there!


----------



## Chadwick

I chose them not only because I like them and the fiber, but also because we live on a Girl Scout camp. They are very pretty, very docile, less escapee, and quiet, making them a good choice for a camp and not to bother campers at 6am!


----------



## kccjer

Chadwick said:


> I chose them not only because I like them and the fiber, but also because we live on a Girl Scout camp. They are very pretty, very docile, less escapee, and quiet, making them a good choice for a camp and not to bother campers at 6am!


You realize you just jinxed yourself and they will be hellions? Lol

Lizzie helped tie about 1/2 of the tamales.


----------



## nchen7

How traumatic! B's buckling somehow pooped all over himself last night. He had dried poop stuck to his hind legs, all over butt and tail and a patch on one front leg. I just had to give him a sponge bath and cut off the crusty stuff that wouldn't come off. He's not impressed with me...

And, I think I'm going to milk the girls out a bit today. Their udders are too full and babies aren't eating enough.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

That yellow sticky poop is the worst..And it stains their fur yellow, which I hate! Especially when the kids are white  .


----------



## NubianFan

eeewwwwww:|:GAAH:


----------



## nchen7

Ya...its gross. Just caked on, and bc it was caked around his butt, his other poops were just smeared around. I should have cleaned him this morning but I wanted it to warm up so he wasn't so chilled.


----------



## NubianFan

Well at least it is done now. I really need to wash my entire crew. I also need to get the boys disbudded, I am kind of dreading it because I have to take them off the property to do it and I am afraid Dru won't take them back when I get them home.


----------



## nchen7

I've read on here to offer their butts to her first. She'll know that smell vs their heads smelling all funny...


----------



## Chadwick

Got my fence stretched! Just a few odds and ends left!


----------



## nchen7

looks good!!!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Got my fence stretched! Just a few odds and ends left!
> View attachment 69280


Awesome Chad! They're gonna love that! Now you just need some goat toys


----------



## Chadwick

It's 50'x50' this year and then I will put another 200ft fence on maybe in fall, then again next year, that way they don't outgrow the pen.....but I can afford the step up plan!


----------



## Chadwick

I got some rocks, now I am thinking a climbing deck on stilts. Any other ideas?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> I got some rocks, now I am thinking a climbing deck on stilts. Any other ideas?


Maybe a log ? A spool thing? Idk


----------



## NubianFan

Ummmm Chad were you standing on your roof to take that picture?
By the way it all looks great.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, that's also known as a ******* arial shot!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

:ROFL: I thought so....


----------



## NubianFan

Well I better go get a shower and go help my sis, she brought stuff to cook on the grill....


----------



## Chadwick

Is this over protective goat dad or just normal, I drilled holes and bent the ends of the fence and hammered them into the holes so no one can scratch themselves on them.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Totally normal! If you ask me anyway  lol


----------



## Chadwick

I didn't know if I was being paranoid! I tend to be over protective!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol! They'll probably still get in trouble , they're goats! haha


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, I am curious what mistakes they will point out to me! I am sure they will find a weakness!


----------



## COgoatLover25

LOL! They always do! Just don't put anything They can climb up on near the fence...


----------



## Chadwick

Haha, we'll just climb up here and......flying leap!


----------



## canyontrailgoats

You're going to be a GREAT goat daddy chadwick! Make sure to post lots of pics when you get them


----------



## Chadwick

Thanks canyon trail!


----------



## Chadwick

This is the only downside to using trees as posts, you gotta get rid of any snags that the fence will catch when it's stretched!


----------



## nchen7

Chad! you're preventing their ability to scratch themselves on the fence ends! but I agree, you're going to be an amazing goat dad!


----------



## Chadwick

These looked sharp! I was thinking they might get cuts. Well it's the high tensile woven non-climb horse fence, I stretched it pretty tight! And the 2x4 holes should keed heads in so.....

The tree posts are on the inside so they can scratch on the bark....until it has been eaten!


----------



## ksalvagno

Nice job on the fence, Chad!


----------



## Chadwick

Saw the pictures of your kiddos Ni, they look like a barrel of fun!


----------



## Chadwick

Thanks Karen! I am getting to where I keep looking out at it!

That's my first fence!


----------



## nchen7

ugh...I'm so in love with them. I missed the birth last year, so these are the first kids I've had the privilege of witnessing and helping birth babies, which makes them super special.


----------



## nchen7

congrats on your first fence Chad! your goaties are very very lucky!


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, ultra special for sure!


----------



## COgoatLover25

You make me look bad Chad, this is my setup for now...


----------



## NubianFan

Doesn't look bad to me!


----------



## NubianFan

Well we grilled hamburgers and veggie pouches and swam all afternoon. My leg muscles are actually sore from the last two days of "Leslie's water aerobics"


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thanks Leslie  Sounds like you had fun! We grilled and ate ice cream cake


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey , guess what!


----------



## NubianFan

Whut?


----------



## NubianFan

I know I know you ate mulefoot something off the grill


----------



## COgoatLover25

No, I have 12 new arrivals today...bet you can't guess what they are ?


----------



## NubianFan

Hmmmmmm.......:chin:


----------



## COgoatLover25

C'mon


----------



## NubianFan

I am guessing it isn't goats, or pigs since we just talked about both....
I bet it is something somewhat exotic... some kind of odd birds.... Pharoah Quail, or Chuckars, or bourbon red turkeys or something.....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope! Bunnies!


----------



## NubianFan

awwww widddle bidddle bunny wabbits....


----------



## COgoatLover25

And their tired momma


----------



## NubianFan

you know what would be really weird and creepy pickled mulefoot pigs feet....:shock:


----------



## NubianFan

She does look tired.... she is probably thinking, "I was only with that buck for a SECOND"


----------



## COgoatLover25

nubianfan said:


> she does look tired.... She is probably thinking, "i was only with that buck for a second"


lol!


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> you know what would be really weird and creepy pickled mulefoot pigs feet....:shock:


Haha, you've never tasted those before? I need your address so I can send you some haha


----------



## NubianFan

Blech that's fine I'll pass, I haven't even ever tried the normal pickled pigs feet. I have tried pickled eggs though, much to my chagrin.... they don't' taste too bad, but they sure don't agree with me.


----------



## COgoatLover25

lol, pickled pigs feet is just weird...


----------



## NubianFan

I can't imagine what they'd taste like. People used to make calve's foot jelly too, can you imagine eating that?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ick, I wouldn't eat any lol. Did you see that my doe Crystal kidded a few days ago?


----------



## NubianFan

I did I was in the midst of craziness but I did see it, it was a cutie, similar in looks to my boys, it was a buckling right?


----------



## Chadwick

Your setup looks great Lindsey! Love the view, although you could've claimed a roof for that pic!!!


BUNNIES! My cat is locked in for now because she always kills the baby bunnies, so no going out from mid may till mid June!


----------



## NubianFan

Mom's cat brought her a still alive tailless lizard today, hoping mom would let her in the house. Mom didn't want a still alive tailless lizard so her offering didn't get her anywhere. The lizard did finally get to slink away to grow a new tail.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thanks Chad  Those are my 4-H bunnies


----------



## Chadwick

Haha nice lizard story!

4-h bunnies???? Can you do 4-h anything? Oh, oh, you should get a 4-h hippopoto-moose!


----------



## NubianFan

4-H has tons of things you can do, and a lot of them don't' have anything to do with farming. You can do things like photography, computers, fashion.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Haha nice lizard story!
> 
> 4-h bunnies???? Can you do 4-h anything? Oh, oh, you should get a 4-h hippopoto-moose!


Yeah, market rabbits  Raise them and then we get to sell them


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm doing market rabbits, market hog, and breeding goat


----------



## Chadwick

Ooo, pickled eggs!


----------



## Chadwick

Huh, my family is from Iowa so all I ever heard was hogs and calves.

Good night y'all ! I'm tired!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Haha, night Chad  :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

Night


----------



## NubianFan

I think I am going to watch a boring british drama


----------



## COgoatLover25

Then I'm gonna be alone...


----------



## NubianFan

You are never alone:shock:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol, that's the scary part! Haha, anyways did you hear that my Nubian doe kidded a few days ago?


----------



## NubianFan

NubianFan said:


> I did I was in the midst of craziness but I did see it, it was a cutie, similar in looks to my boys, it was a buckling right?


Yep I replied you musta missed it.


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> I did I was in the midst of craziness but I did see it, it was a cutie, similar in looks to my boys, it was a buckling right?


Yeah, it was a boy  Here's a updated pic from today


----------



## goathiker

I'm baaack hehe


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah he is super cute congrats!
Welcome back Jill


----------



## goathiker

Hey Leslie. Is your dad comfortable?


----------



## NubianFan

He has been hurting a lot the past two days and sleeping a lot. I am not sure why, I don't know if it is the incision from surgery bothering him or the cancer.


----------



## goathiker

Oh that's too bad. It could just be because now he knows where as before it was just an ache to overcome. Still praying for him...


----------



## NubianFan

Thanks I do appreciate it. I don't believe he has given up, but you are right it has to be a blow to him mentally.


----------



## goathiker

Yes, even if you suspect, it's still going to be a blow.


----------



## goathiker

We had a good birthday party today. My daughters 27th. We went here for a picnic and to play.


----------



## NubianFan

thats beautiful


----------



## goathiker

This is why I will never move. This is my backyard 

Alright, I need to get tuck in the goats. Back in a bit...


----------



## NubianFan

Well I better go to bed, because believe it or not my daughter has to go to school tomorrow. Her school administration is ridiculous putting a make up school day on memorial day, that just infuriates me, I was going to keep her home til she just now dropped the bomb on me that she has to go because she has some make up work to do that she missed because she asked another kid if she needed it and he told her no so she threw it away when they were all cleaning out their desks. She should have asked her teacher not another kid. I have told her that before.


----------



## goathiker

Oh, that's too bad for sure. I'm going to put pennies on the veterans graves and visit the Korean war memorial tomorrow. 

G'Night Leslie, sleep well...


----------



## NubianFan

Well I know it is early in the morning to be thinking about supper time, but since my daughter had to go to school today I have been up for a while. so I am thinking I will make my dad a strawberry cake with strawberry icing for dessert today, and make bbq'd chicken thighs for the meat. I can do baked beans and probably steamed broccoli for the veggies/sides. Dad has a major sweet tooth so I thought he'd like that cake.


----------



## kccjer

School on Memorial Day???? How strange! I'd complain because this is a national holiday and honors some pretty important people. Never heard of a school doing that before. 

Strawberry? ick LOL Sounds good except for the strawberry cake part of things. 

I finished up with about 26 doz tamales yesterday. Today we take Lizzie's mare back to the breeder to see if she "took". We'll leave her a few days. Lizzie isn't happy because she wants her here so she can ride! Not much else going on for us.


----------



## ksalvagno

Sounds like a nice dinner.

I am taking it easy today and just doing a few things around the house. DH went to Maryland this weekend to visit his mom so I have been alone. We are working on doing flowerbeds all the way around the house and I was working on that since Friday. We have to remove the clay and add top soil. So it is hard work but will pay off when we are older and don't have to weedwack. 

I start a new part time job tomorrow so I don't want to be exhausted on my first day.


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah Carmen I am super duper mad about it. We had a TON of snow days this year that had to be made up, we missed 4 days in one week in march. Then they turn around and still had the March Spring break. That made me mad, they could have made up 5 days right there and the kids had just had a 4 day break. I know WHY they did it, big wigs and such at the school already had Florida vacations booked. But I think it was wrong. So the kids have to go into the whole first week of June this year AND had to go today on Memorial Day. I think that is disrespectful of the veterans and the ones that didn't come home and I think it is disrespectful to the parents. Most everyone has today off work, I didn't have time off over spring break. It is maddening too that my daughter threw away an assignment based on what another kid told her instead of asking her teacher. If she hadn't done that I would have just kept her home today, which had been my plan until she dropped the bomb on me late last night that she HAD to go today to make up this work or get a zero on it. This child is a straight A student and a good kid but I swear sometimes she doesn't *think*. 
I think I am going to write a letter to the school and complain about the choices they made this year. Not that it will do any good, but I just think it was so wrong.


----------



## NubianFan

Yay! congrats on the new job! I hope it turns out to be a great one.


----------



## ksalvagno

Thanks! I'm hoping it will be. I will be an office assistant at a dog boarding and training facility. I'll be working 27.5 hours per week.


----------



## NubianFan

Hey that sounds like fun and enough hours to actually get a little moola. I hate it when part time jobs are like 15 hours a week so you starve.


----------



## ksalvagno

Yes, it will be nice to have the money. It has been 15 years since I worked outside the home. Did my alpaca business for 14 years. I'm sure it will take some getting used to.


----------



## NubianFan

Hey it might be a nice change and new adventure. I get tired of status quo sometimes.


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm definitely ready to get out. You get tired of being at home by yourself everyday with no one to talk to. I'm really looking forward to the human interaction again.


----------



## NubianFan

well I guess I better go do some laundry and study some. talk to everyone later Happy Memorial Day. Remember the ones that paid the greatest price for us.


----------



## nchen7

congrats Karen on the new job!!! it'll be a change, but a nice one. and a dog grooming business means you'll get to be around animals all day long! 

enjoy your days off my American friends. 

Leslie, hope your daughter learned a lesson, and hope your day hasn't been spoiled too badly.


----------



## ksalvagno

Thanks Ni. It will be a nice change. I won't be doing a lot with the dogs but there will still be some interaction. Plus I was hoping to find a job involving animals and I did.


----------



## nchen7

All things happen for a reason!


----------



## goathiker

Seven of Nine for Susan


----------



## Chadwick

Thursday is accention day, I am taking it off instead of today, plus my helper takes it off so, it works out!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

goathiker said:


> Seven of Nine for Susan


Beautiful! It'll be exciting to see what Winchester throws with your daughters doe.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I know the kids will be much better suited to her. The LaMancha baby was too big. Thank goodness she wasn't a buckling. 
Amanda is all excited, she loves the Nigerians. In fact, I think I'm seeing more boarded goats in my future. 
It will be interesting to see what color the kids turn out to be. Em's mom is Cou Clair.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Hmm. Kinda the opposite of his buckskin pattern. His mom looks just like him. Sire is black and white with some brown spots. May get blue eyes too. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Hey Jill, just ordered 5 flat back buckets and hangers, thanks for that tip! I got the two gallon, do you think they are too deep for kids?


----------



## goathiker

They might be a little too deep to start with, they will grow into them quickly though.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Sounds good Chad  :thumbup:
Here's my beautiful boy Blurr


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

COgoatLover25 said:


> Sounds good Chad  :thumbup:
> Here's my beautiful boy Blurr


Pretty boy!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

GreenMountainNigerians said:


> Pretty boy!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Thanks  I've had him since he was a yearling  he's 3 now


----------



## Chadwick

His white spot looks like an ostrich !!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Leslie~I am so sorry to hear about your Dad. :hug:

Chad~Your goat pen is looking great!

Colorado~Love your horse 

Jill~ Nice pictures , beautiful area you were in!

Ni~ How are the babies? Do they smell good? :lol:


----------



## nchen7

the kiddos are on the grass today for the morning until the gets super hot. they're bouncing around already!! soooo cute!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm gonna copy Stephanie here 

Chad- it sorta does! haha
Stephanie- Thanks 
Ni-Love your new avatar


----------



## NyGoatMom

I need to be doing housework....but the kids are all gone today for a few hours working........... and my mom drove them. Woot!!


----------



## kccjer

Stephanie....housework will always be there so no need to get it done immediately. Does that reasoning help? LOL

Colorado! Love your horse and Chad is right it looks like an osterich...need to change his name now. hehe

Chad...what is accention day?

G'morning all. Took Lizzie's mare back to make sure she's bred. Lost a trailer tire (thankfully had already dropped off the horse and was only a mile from my friends house). We're having brake issues with the trailer....as in the trailer brakes aren't fully releasing and my hubby keeps saying he'll "get around to fixing them". Gonna be an expensive fix with a new tire. So his solution is that we're just gonna cut the brake wires and not have trailer brakes. Sigh....good thing I'm use to driving trailers with no brakes and he won't be allowed to drive with animals in the trailer (cause he tends to drive like he's got an empty trailer in the best conditions anyway!). 

More rain yesterday! That means more hay! Sorta...means that the wheat hay we had on the ground got really wet since it's rained the last 4 days. AND....the wheat hay that should have been down is just getting riper all the time. But, we should have some decent grass hay and it can't hurt the pasture any.

Leslie, how's your dad doing? You guys have sure been on my mind the last couple days.


----------



## Mamaboyd

Took our bottle bay with us to Grandview Children's Center for children with disabilities as we had to pick up a wheelchair for my son who is going on a trip to Toronto to see a Blue Jays game...his therapist saw Lucky in the car, asked to hold her as she had never held a goat before. Ended up taking Lucky into the center where she had a crowd of adults and some kids with Down Syndrome surrounding her and they all got to pet her...think I should see about having Lucky as a therapy goat


----------



## kccjer

SNAKE! SNAKE! While I normally don't mind snakes....I really have no idea what kind this was and IT'S UNDER MY PORCH now. At least I got the dog called off.... I heard a funky rattle sound (not really like a rattle snake and not really like any other snaky type noise) saw a snake moving and starting yelling at the dog to back off! Hubby is taking his lunch hour to go snake hunting.


----------



## Mamaboyd

ewww snakes! hope it is not poisonous! ick


----------



## kccjer

The only poisonous kind we have here are rattlers. I couldn't get a good enough look while I was yelling at the dog to back off! LOL It didn't get aggressive at all....and the rattling noise I heard may have been starting to move when the dog got close (she set her ball down next to it apparently) Hubby mowed and didn't get the cheat grass that is next to the porch so it's kinda hard to see anything in that crappy stuff. It was brownish with with black markings....arrrgghhh....I just wish I knew what it was. A bull snake would be ok. A rat snake would be ok. A rattler IS NOT ok.


----------



## Mamaboyd

we only have one kind of rattler up here but it is not in our area of Ontario(well I hope it hasn't migrated this way!) We had a really odd looking snake show up a few years ago around our deck where I had just reached in to weed the garden. Let me tell ya, my scream was probably heard 3 roads over lol. Never did find out what it was but it was gross. We have a gartner snake that shows up every year and likes to lay in the sun on our front patio stones. One year I was sitting just on the cement, went to put my hand behind me and that darn thing was right there. yuck!


----------



## kccjer

The garden snake wouldn't faze me a bit. At least they are distinctive and I would have KNOWN that's what it was! LOL Oh...I can rule out blue or green racers cause they don't have any marks....


----------



## Mamaboyd

I don't mind baby snakes but this one was over 4 feet long lol. I hope you figure out what kind you have, maybe a milk or corn snake?


----------



## kccjer

Can't find mr snake. He was 3 ft long....likely a bull snake because we do have a couple around the place. Hubby brought the weed eater up so I can clean up around the porch.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Snake issues Carmen? Fortunately, we really don't have any bothersome snakes here. I get garter snakes....


----------



## Chadwick

Carmen Ascension day, is 40 days after Easter when Jesus ascended into heaven, the Amish observe it, I had never heard of it before either!

Ni, I like your avatar also, you look so happy, and I can see what you look like better!


----------



## Chadwick

We were supposed to go pick out our goats tomorrow and the lady called at 4:30 to cancel!!! Something about a doctors appt. didn't she know that she can't get sick or whatever right now? As a breeder you have a responsibility to help me with my crazy right?!?! Hahaha just kidding

I was so looking forward to it also! I'm bummed!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh no! Did you get to reschedule?


----------



## Chadwick

She called my wife, my wife got a list of days two weeks out, once I know what they are I will look at my schedule and see what works. Just killed a vacation day! Uhg!!!

I guess worse things could happen though.


----------



## NyGoatMom

What a bummer though  

Well, at least you have a day off


----------



## NyGoatMom

I have been lazy today....haven't done anything I was going to do...


----------



## Chadwick

I think I might be lazy (and whiny) tomorrow !!! I might get so Elwood turning done.


----------



## NyGoatMom

What are you making now?


----------



## Chadwick

Well I might make some more drop spindles for the breeder, and I have some architectural parts to make for an Amish friend.


----------



## goathiker

Shh, I'm hiding from Cabe...


----------



## Chadwick

He has a client that always asks him to fix antiques and they don't have any Amish wood turners. I did this last week.


----------



## Chadwick

Shhh, who's cabe???


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Chadwick said:


> He has a client that always asks him to fix antiques and they don't have any Amish wood turners. I did this last week.
> View attachment 69439


Those are pretty. Love woodwork.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nice Chad....

Jill~we won't tell!


----------



## goathiker

Fishin812 He's making a new feed mix.
Those are nice. Hmm, I wonder if you could come up with a Decker type pack saddle that wouldn't cost too much.


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> Fishin812 He's making a new feed mix.


I saw that and wondered where you went...........:lol:


----------



## nchen7

Another feed mix??

Thanks Chad! Its hard not to be excited with a newborn baby goat in your arms!

So....speaking of baby goats...Mabel has a split teat. Makes it easier to give her up

Chad, that sucks. Hopefully you'll get to see ur goaties sooner rather than later. Can you swap out your vacay day for work day and use vacay day later?


----------



## Chadwick

I'm gonna try but by the time the corporate office opens tomorrow I will have put in three hours!

Oh Cade , I thought it said cabe, shhhhhh!

I bet I could especially with my sawmill the wood is way cheaper than buying, I have seen a few pack saddles what's a decker style, wanna be a tester?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Mabel has a split teat? That stinks....but from the sounds of it, not many people on the island care about that stuff....


----------



## Chadwick

Ok, yeah, I can make those, plus I don't like to do just flat wood so I could probably make them comfy and a little more form fitting!


----------



## goathiker

Sure I've got 4 goats of completely different body shapes. I can do the cinches and rigging too. 

The idea of a Decker is a wooden saddle that has some adjustment to fit different shaped animals. I'll find some picture for you and find out what parts are patented. 

The other niche that has never been filled is little 8" saddles for mini goats. They would need to light but strong.


----------



## NyGoatMom

May I ask for a pic of what you two are talking about?


----------



## Chadwick

I have a harness shop in town and can do a saddle stitch in leather, I use a saddle stitch in bagpipes bellows, sewing the leather to the wood to make an airtight joint.


----------



## goathiker

Goat pack saddles made like this kind of.


----------



## goathiker

Hm, might be worth brain storming for sure. You can get all the Goat Spotters to buy from you at least. The mini goat angle is worth thought too.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, do they just use cinches or breast and rump straps also?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Very cool...never saw one of those.


----------



## NubianFan

I seeeeeeeeee youuuuuuu


----------



## goathiker

I use a double cinch, rump, and breast strap. Most people don't use the flank cinch but I think it helps keep the back of the saddle from moving and helps prevent a sore back.


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, that's a lot of straps! Health first though!


----------



## goathiker

This saddles rump strap has a strap that hooks to the pannier. This guy will try to sue you if you copy him though, even without a legal leg to stand on.



The strapping isn't heavy though. The little snot beside is Bean when he was a yearling.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Did I ever tell you had awesome goats? 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goathiker

Thank you. I really enjoy them

My new team is one white, one black, and one brown. A Saanen, an Alpine, and a Nubian cross.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Looks like it might take some time to get accustomed to putting it on!


----------



## Chadwick

I don't think we need to copy anyone, just make the design that works best, and if I arrive at the same place from my own R&D then ......


----------



## Chadwick

So the flat board that contacts the goat is the pannier? What is the wooden riser that the packs hang on called, and how high off the back should it sit?


----------



## Chadwick

Ok so panniers is the bag! Hmmmm


----------



## goathiker

The pannier is the pack bag.

The parts may or may not have names I don't know. The one I'm using is called a sawback saddle because the boards the panniers attach to cross. You want them to clear the back bone even with a really heavy load. I'd say 3 inches of clearance would be good. Then if the angle of the boards is a bit adjustable it could fit several body types. 

The one on Jeter in the top pic is fixed with no way to adjust it. You can see that it is too loose across his shoulders and doesn't fit down over his ribs in the back. This saddle actually caused irrepairable nerve damage to my other big Saanen next to him. See how bad his tilts forward?


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, get some pictures of the hard structure of them next time you get a chance, no hurry at all!


----------



## goathiker

They're in the back of my shed in disgrace...They aren't hard to get to, they just don't look too nice anymore. I'll drag them out after dinner.


----------



## Chadwick

Trying something!


----------



## Chadwick

Didn't work!


----------



## Chadwick

2nd try!


----------



## Chadwick

Haha, got it!


----------



## COgoatLover25

What R U doing?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

Trying to add this signature!


----------



## Chadwick

Or making you curious!


----------



## COgoatLover25

What signature ?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

Oh no! Are you pulling my chain?


----------



## COgoatLover25

No, what signature ?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goathiker

I can see it, the Louis Nitzer quote.


----------



## Chadwick

You don't see anything where yours says home to reg Nubians Nigerians and meat goats


----------



## Chadwick

Ahh, Lindsey you joker!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> I can see it, the Louis Nitzer quote.


Oh Jill! You ruined it ! 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goathiker

Sorry, I'm good at that. :wallbang:


----------



## Chadwick

Hehehe, I am not a computer guy, that would have kept me busy for a while!


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> Sorry, I'm good at that. :wallbang:


Yeah! It was gonna be hilarious!! :lol:

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

Hey the first computer I used was a commadore 64 !!! And it was 10 yrs old when I got it!


----------



## Chadwick

Good night all!


----------



## COgoatLover25

G'night Chad 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night


----------



## Chadwick

Hey smart people, any idea what this is, I have a tree that has these all over it, the growths just started growing little points that are soft.


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## nchen7

not a clue. Jill would know.

so you know those yard fowl eggs I saved b/c momma left from mite infestation??? one HATCHED and one is hatching!!! how long does a chick take from pip to fully out? this one has quite a large hole in the egg but haven't pushed out yet.


----------



## Chadwick

Yay! The last time I saw it I was a boy....seemed like forever, maybe a half day or more??? I was young so?


----------



## kccjer

It can take a while. Don't get impatient and help tho....they don't survive very well when you do


----------



## nchen7

I don't have a brooder though...what should I do??


----------



## nchen7

no...I'm not going to help. there's one fully out. I guess i'll leave him in there for a day or two. should I put a towel on top (they're just in a baking sheet...this one already jumped out of it) so they don't hop out and into my oven?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Once they are out of the eggs you can put them in a plastic storage tub with a heat lamp with food and water. 

While they are in the oven, I am not sure... Hmm.. Could you take a picture of the set up? Really interested in seeing what it looks like


----------



## NubianFan

They are bug balls Chad, I couldn't tell you offhand the species, but they are made by a bug and they lay their eggs in there and then they hatch out, they aren't the egg more like the egg house. Mom calls them gnat balls but I think they can be various things. OR I think also sometimes they can be caused by a fungus.


----------



## Chadwick

Huh, it's just this one tree, they must like the location, or species. I cut one open with a saw and it was pretty on the inside. I might dry a few and turn something out of them for fun!


----------



## NubianFan

Here is a link to a page on creosote bush, scroll down near the bottom and it has a picture of one on a creaosote bush, read the description under it, it talks about the gnats that live in them. 
http://mojavedesert.net/plants/shrubs/creosote.html


----------



## Chadwick

Very cool!


----------



## NubianFan

Ok I kind of came on here looking for Jill myself.... because Dru just did something super duper gross and I am hoping it won't make her sick. I had thrown out some rotten spaghetti and she ATE it, I threw it out for the dogs but apparently Dru likes spaghetti, she didn't just eat the noodles either, she ate the rotten pork sausage it was made with. In fact the pork sausage was the only part that was rotten. I made this last night out of a package of pork sausage I had just bought a couple of days before and I thought it smelled off when I was cooking it but my daughter kept telling me it smelled fine, well after I cooked it she tasted it and was like Phew! okay mom you are right that is rotten. So Dru just ate rotten sausage. Should I be majorly concerned? Crazy goat.


----------



## NubianFan

Stick with me kid, I'll show ya things.


----------



## Chadwick

Well, the reason meat rots makes a big difference. If it is bacteria working at the meat, or age and natural decay. Neither are good but I grew up on meat that was questionable so I can eat meat that makes most people sick, but bacteria meat even gets me.


----------



## nchen7

Sydney, here's what the inside of my oven looks like. The pilot light is on, and with door closed its about 115F, so I cracked the door and we're at about 100F. The first chick already hopped out of that aluminum pan and got stuck between my baking sheets. Maybe I'll put another pan in with a towel for the dry ones to hang out and an inverted pan on top so they can't hop around the oven and get stuck places or burn their feet...


----------



## goathiker

We have wasps that make something like that only on oak trees.

Hey Leslie...hehehe


----------



## NubianFan

I have no idea why it rotted. It wasn't very old I had just got it a couple days before. I have a damaged sense of smell from so many sinus infections I can barely smell anything, but my daughter and my mother have "mouse poot" noses they can smell anything. So I was taking the meat out and crumbling it in the skillet I could very faintly smell what smelled like rot. So I called her in there to smell it and she said, " it just smells like ground pork sausage mom" So I went ahead and cooked it and when it got hot in the skillet I again thought I could smell something so I called her in there again and she said again it smelled fine, so I went ahead and added my noodles and sauce and when it was done she was the first to taste it and she then said it tasted horrible. So we went to sonic last night and got half priced cheeseburgers. BUT I threw that out today after I got home from work and Dru barrels over there and EATS it, if I ever would have thought she would eat it I wouldn't have thrown it where she could get to it, but I have them out in the yard right now eating and playing. I just put it out for the farm dogs. She ate the sausage first. I don't get it I have a carnivore goat.... I just hope it doesn't make her sick.


----------



## Chadwick

How many eggs are there Ni?


----------



## NubianFan

yeah Jill you have shown me that pic before, that rabbit looks relatively frozen and preserved though, I doubt it was rotten. It probably won't hurt her though right? Crazy goat.


----------



## goathiker

No it won't hurt her. She may get a little bit of the runs but, meat isn't really poisonous unless it's contaminated. Since you did cook it she'll be fine.


----------



## Chadwick

Deer eating a rabbit! Wow


----------



## NubianFan

She had spaghetti sauce all over her lips, she looked like she had lipstick on....


----------



## nchen7

10 eggs in there 2 hatched already. Feral momma left bc there was a mite infestation. I calculated they would hatch on the 30th. I candled them and they were all dark with air pockets. 

What do you think of my 2nd pan with lid in oven idea?


----------



## goathiker

Do you have a metal colander? Maybe put them on a cookie sheet and turn the colander upside down over them. That would allow for airflow to help them dry.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

My goats have eaten hot dogs, tuna salad and fried chicken with no ill effects. But I yelled at the boy who thought it was funny to feed my goats his lunch!!


----------



## NubianFan

I guess Dru thinks anything I put down must be good to eat because I am the feeder.... :crazy:


----------



## nchen7

I have a plastic one.....I'm gonna move the fluffy one. it's already picking on the wet chick.


----------



## Scottyhorse

That's a neat idea Ni! I'm guessing you don't use your oven much?


----------



## nchen7

I use it all the time! that's why the pilot light was on.... i baked another cake, then was too lazy to turn it off. then I found the empty nest (good timing). I haven't been able to use it since..... 

this is their temp brooder until i figure something else out tomorrow..... a pan inverted on another pan with a skylight cut out. the dry one is in there, the wet one is still in the 'bator side of the oven. lol

chicks are loud! lol


----------



## NubianFan

yes they are, peep peep peep peep peep peep peep peep peep peep peep peep

Hey are these two going to be the only hatchlings?


----------



## nchen7

not sure. 8 more eggs to go, but no pip yet. i can wake up to more chicks though....i mean... we took the dogs for a walk on the beach today, then came home with a hatched chick. anything can happen!


----------



## Chadwick

Ok, Jill, or anyone, try three on a feeder/mineral buffet! I basically added a small hay feeder to the one that they will love to stand on.....better worse opinions?


----------



## kccjer

I like that Chad


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Looks good chad! I think you need to come build me a barn! LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's too funny Leslie!
And Jill, that is a gross pic!


----------



## Chadwick

I actually want to start up a mini barn business, but there are lots of Amish here who do it already. 

But I wanna do old timber frame with mortise and tenon joinery like the old hand hewn barns. My next one will be!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok Jill...that was educational! lol
Ni~ Ingenius thinking 

Chad~ Looks great! Boy could I put you to work.....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Leslie~ I hope Dru makes out ok.Chicks do peep nonstop...lol....This is my group right now.... They are Buff Brahmas  and Hi Skyla


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Ick. Deer eating a rabbit!? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh....and Carmen :wave: Hard to keep track of everyone!


----------



## nchen7

thanks Stephanie. we don't have any regular light bulbs here, or heating pad.... that's the warmest place for eggs to be. wonder what the other eggs are going to do. I candled one today and looked like a developed baby. so we sit and wait.

I moved the other chick to the "brooder", tucked the to under a corner of the cloth I have in there, and they've settled down. hopefully there will be more pipped during the night. hope they don't jump out of the pan. guess i'll have to wake up during the night again? thought I was done getting up in the middle of the night after the goats kidded..... lol

Chad, your barn looks awesome.


----------



## nchen7

that's huge Stephanie! I'm probably going to get some sort of box or something. trying to find someone to take the chicks. I asked a girl who wants to start a kind of homestead, but since giving her the option, she seems overwhelmed. I mean, if you're renting a house but wants to homestead on it, wouldn't you talk to your landlord first?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ugh....no regular light bulbs? I know pretty soon we won't here either...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ummm, I would!

I actually had 2 that size, and two smaller ones. I was trying to raise and sell poultry, but the cost is too high to do it right.So I sold the other brooders and kept this one. Dh and I built it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chadwick said:


> I actually want to start up a mini barn business, but there are lots of Amish here who do it already.
> 
> But I wanna do old timber frame with mortise and tenon joinery like the old hand hewn barns. My next one will be!


That would be so cool! If you were closer, and I wasn't so darn poor, I'd hire you for sure!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NyGoatMom said:


> Leslie~ I hope Dru makes out ok.Chicks do peep nonstop...lol....This is my group right now.... They are Buff Brahmas  and Hi Skyla


Ello :wave:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hear!Hear, Skyla! How are all your goats?


----------



## nchen7

i think they sell them on the island, we just don't have any in our house. i think there maybe a brooding light we can borrow. i'll have to talk to the bf in the morning when he's awake. these chicks will have to hang out in the oven until i get things sorted (i read i have up to 48 hrs....i'll give them water in the morning). and now, figure out feed. i'll have to grind my own and find grit somewhere.....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sounds like a plan Ni....sand will work for now...especially if you can grind real small.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NyGoatMom said:


> Hear!Hear, Skyla! How are all your goats?


Good, actually, little Squeak, the one who has had the runs the past week and I've been trying to figure out why, sent out a fecal(waiting on results) and and have been giving Probios has pebbles tonight!  :stars:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yay! :stars:


----------



## Chadwick

How many do you have skyla?


----------



## NyGoatMom

I had my boer wether processed today...


----------



## nchen7

sand? what does sand do?

oh! how did that go? was it sad to see him go?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sand can work as a grit, provided it's not too fine.

I'm really glad he is done. I am switching to a registered Nubian buck, so I am replacing the buck and wether. My buck will be going to another farm as a herd sire...and now with Booker gone, I can separate the boys from the girls, just in time!


----------



## nchen7

ah, breeding plan working out!

right....uhh....guess i'll have to find sand not from the beach.....


----------



## NyGoatMom

oh yeah, forgot you guys have awesome sand...not like ours here that's really small pebbles...:lol:


----------



## Chadwick

I have been curious, how many pounds did you get?


----------



## NyGoatMom

I won't know until Friday. He slaughters and does the cutting but we asked for it all to be ground since he was 5 years old, so he needs to take it home to do that part.


----------



## nchen7

lol. there's a beach i like going to...that sand gets EVERYWHERE for days!!! it just sticks and nothing you can do will get it off. 

all i hear is "peep peep peep peep" coming from the oven. guess they didn't end up falling asleep.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chadwick said:


> How many do you have skyla?


Goats? 
9 right now with one doe and one buck for sale (though I've yet to
Advertise the buck lol!)


----------



## NyGoatMom

Is that because it is so fine?

Your oven will be peeping all night...lol


----------



## nchen7

yes. my favourite beach - Crane Beach. it's white and pink sand and beautiful waters. super fun to body surf in. the sand is so fine it sticks to everything, no matter how much you shower and scrub. I've found Crane sand days after being at the beach. lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

That is so beautiful! Like a paradise!!


----------



## nchen7

yep. that beach is gorgeous. but....not worth dealing with the other crap for. the beach will always be here and Barbados is only 5.5 hrs away from Toronto, so...i can always visit the beach (which is much more fun)


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yep. At least you know where to go on vacation....how soon is the move?


----------



## nchen7

June 15 out of our house, July 3 up to the Great White North. lots to do before then!


----------



## goathiker

Oh wow, that's really soon...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh wow, that's really soon!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well then, Jill :lol: I think we're twins... :chin:


----------



## goathiker

:lol: ..


----------



## nchen7

yea. we were aiming for early aug, but the stars kind of lined up for early july instead. I'm ready, even the bf who loves the island is also ready for a bit of a change (he'll only be gone for a few weeks and then back here for business). sad to say bye to the animals and the good friends I've made here, but i'll still see friends when i visit and keep in touch other ways.


----------



## nchen7

no one said jinx.....LOL


----------



## Scottyhorse

There's lots of very nice dairy goats up in Canada  

I'm sure you'll miss your goaties lots. I would too :hug: 

Did you meet your boyfriend there in Barbados or in Canada?


----------



## nchen7

Canada. he's Canadian, up visiting his Canadian friends (we share mutual friends), and his family. we met through our friends who were dating (they're no longer together).

no goaties for a while after the move. need to find land and set things up and do some travelling first....


----------



## nchen7

off to bed i go. *fingers crossed* more chicks hatch during the night but stay in their "incubator" lol. i'll probably wake up in the night and check on them. nite nite everyone!


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Ni


----------



## nchen7

Morning all! Here r the dried chickies, they're soo teenie! There's no movement on the others yet. I'm gonna have to figure out a makeshift brooder today but my car is in the shop. Hrmmm...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yep, you have a lot to do before then! 
The chicks are adorable...so glad you got at least 2...


----------



## nchen7

ya, I think there could be more. I didn't really see momma sit until the 9th. she was still in and out and sleeping with her flock in the trees before then. so these two are a little precocious. i have some medium ground mixed grains soaking. i need to find a home for these guys though.....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Shouldn't be too hard, should it?


----------



## nchen7

well, a lot of people seem to want grown up chickens.....not so much fluffy chicks (plus, I doubt people know how to take care of them). but I have found a potential home, but someone else expressed interest before. they're going to let me know tonight.

there was another girl I msged. she wants to start a mini homestead. but...she rents and still hasn't asked her landlord of she could have animals (even though she's been asking around for chickens and goats for trade...why wouldn't you ask your landlord before asking for animals?). and she said she has to discuss with her husband. I'm thinking a no on that one too. I'd rather go with my friend who has a brooder and raised chicks already.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, not asking the landlord is a bit funny! Can you imagine the surprise that the landlord would have!


----------



## nchen7

I think it's silly. why would you ask people for help with garden, trade for animals, etc if you haven't got the official ok from the landlord? I'm all about getting your ducks in a row...some people just don't operate that way I guess.....


----------



## Chadwick

I asked the Girl Scouts office about goats in November, I expected a no, but got a yes! They said add a farm animal Ryder to my renters insurance! Like 3 dollars a month!


----------



## nchen7

sweet! at least you asked before heading out to buy!

any date on when you get to see your future babies?


----------



## Chadwick

Not this next week but the week after, gotta call her and set up a day. This has been a long 4months!


----------



## nchen7

awww! the end of June will be there in no time!

so the one you and your wife liked are still available? I know you said the red one you're holding in your avatar is being retained by the breeder


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, I hope so! 

I want to have more time with them before winter comes back!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Chad! No cussing on the forum!! :angry:


----------



## nchen7

what happened???


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: I was jk...he said the "w" word! :lol:


----------



## nchen7

OOOOH....got it! LOL. I'm actually looking forward to my first winter in years. I'm tired of sweating just from sitting and moving.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I bet you are...it'd be too hot for me there...


----------



## Chadwick

Hahahahahahaha!!!! Sorry I guess that's a little in poor taste!


----------



## Chadwick

That hit my funny bone steph!!! I'm still giggling at it!


----------



## nchen7

It too hot for me here too. Its not bad Dec to abt Feb, but before and after its a freaking inferno.


----------



## Chadwick

That's exactly why I left FL, and now I an a summertime superman! When everyone else is sweaty and running on fumes (80 degrees) I still feel comfortable.


----------



## NyGoatMom

so weird how your body can acclimate....


----------



## Chadwick

Whats going on in NY are you did you sell dallas?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Same ol' same ol'.....and no, I am giving him to her since she gave me Dahlia. Granted Dahlia has been a pain but she did give me Iris last week  Dahlia will be processed as soon as I don't need her milk anymore.  Her teats are just terrible. Not to mention, when I milk her I have to hobble BOTH back legs and she still "walks" the stand


----------



## Chadwick

Is iris the little white one in your avatar?

Im bummed i like Dallas........


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yes, that's her 

Oh me too, really....I am going to miss him terrible  but I just don't have the property to keep any "extras", so if I wanna do registered nubians he had to go. I will be so sad to see him go  I feel guilty almost, since he has gotten so used to being here....he knows when I am going to try and catch him or not and he has gotten friendlier to a degree. Our place is calm, not a lot of noise other than animals...he has adjusted well.


----------



## Chadwick

Turns out I Like the fainters, they are cute with the swoop of their noses!


----------



## NyGoatMom

uh-oh.....already thinking of more breeds?


----------



## Chadwick

He has a wise old man look, something in his eyes!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hahaha....he's wise on eluding capture when he wants :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

No not till i buy some land of my own. Just that its easier to see all breeds except angoras here! They really are cute though!


----------



## NyGoatMom

They are pretty rare around here too....I'd LOVE to have an angora


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'd really love to breed them


----------



## Chadwick

Haha, hes good at ducking capture huh?!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Can be...but his horns give us an edge  well, that and a bowl of grain :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

The lady i am getting from said that we should breed because they are getting way more popular. She has had them for 30 yrs


----------



## NyGoatMom

I bet they will get a nice penny for kids....


----------



## nchen7

i just can't do the heat. where I'm from in china, it can get 40+C, without humidity. it's hot. and I hated it. had heat rashes all as a child. now, in the tropics, without humidity it's like 30C, and with in the summer especially it feels like 45C. it's deadly. winter is great here b/c the wind is nice and the sea is cool.

I'm excited for 4 season temps again. I miss fall. that's my favourite season. oh, and the fruits. we're back during cherry season. that's what i'll be eating all the time. yummm


----------



## NyGoatMom

I would miss the seasons too...just wish at times they weren't so extreme!


----------



## Chadwick

Most kids around here...two other farms have colored registered, for about 300-450! I like the white and hers are un-registered she said between 100-150 depending.....so


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nice! We have a lot of ND's around here that go for 250-400....I don't get it :shrug:


----------



## Chadwick

Everyone said that i would like spring. But fall is where it is at, nice to see spring because winter is done but fall is awesome for someone who has never seen it


----------



## NyGoatMom

but then, I am a "functionality" type....bigger goat= more milk/meat!


----------



## Chadwick

NDs are the same here, but i dont like the tinyness of them. And expensive!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, I'm a standard gal....the ND's are so small! I had a Kinder for a while and she was impossible to milk...teats were way too small!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> NDs are the same here, but i dont like the tinyness of them. And expensive!


How dare you !!!!! Hahaha!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

NyGoatMom said:


> Yeah, I'm a standard gal....the ND's are so small! I had a Kinder for a while and she was impossible to milk...teats were way too small!


Not all ND have small teats 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

I don't think i know what a kinder is?

Im not sure i would want huge either, like boers


----------



## NyGoatMom

LOL...ND's are cute....somewhere else  
Chad, a Kinder is a Pygmy/Nubian cross.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I just like the looks of Dairy goats, but if I had boers, I'd get reds, or painted or dappled. I need variation!! Lol...


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, so shooting for small dairy......wonder how they got kinder out of that.....funny name choice.


----------



## Emzi00

Nigerians are like snow, awesome when it's not on your property.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Nigerians are like snow, awesome when it's not on your property.


Lol! Nigie haters on here 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NyGoatMom

:ROFL: :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

COgoatLover25 said:


> Lol! Nigie haters on here
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Naw, I don't hate them! I just don't want any for myself


----------



## NyGoatMom

All the nigi's I have seen have short mans disease.....they seem hyper!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Chadwick said:


> Oh, so shooting for small dairy......wonder how they got kinder out of that.....funny name choice.


They are bred dual purpose....but the one I had was not great for either...


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Oh come on Stephanie, nigis aren't short they're fun-sized!! Everyone knows that


----------



## Chadwick

The angoras i met were like hippies, real slow and kind of burnt out, slow to react to stuff! Just seemed super laid back and easy going, even the kids were " what you wanna pet me and pick me up.....whatever"


----------



## Chadwick

As long as you let me eat your beard we're friends!


----------



## nchen7

I'm a standard girl myself too, preferably alpines (i love those pointed ears! I'm the same with dogs too. give me pointed ears and I'm swooning!). nigies and pygmys are cute, but too small for me.


----------



## Chadwick

Question, do you guys like big dogs too, or is small ok for dogs?


----------



## nchen7

i like my dogs either 12-15lbs, or 90+lbs. lol. that's what we have right now. two mutts - one small one huge. and no, my small dog doesn't have small dog syndrome. she's a scardy cat really....

the medium sized dogs are weird...they're like stunted teenagers.....


----------



## Chadwick

Hey Ni, look how similar our avatars are!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I have a weimaraner...she's medium sized. I like small dogs as long as they aren't "snippy"...big dogs are cool too. Very much depends on the individual there.


----------



## Chadwick

I grew up around irish wolfhounds so i really like large hounds.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Those are nice.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Growing up I wasn't allowed any pets...may very well be what's wrong with me now :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

No pets, that's terrible! I thought I had it bad with the no livestock in the house rule!


----------



## COgoatLover25

canyontrailgoats said:


> Oh come on Stephanie, nigis aren't short they're fun-sized!! Everyone knows that


Lol!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I love Great Danes !!!!! 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, Great Danes are so pretty, a little hippy like also!


----------



## NubianFan

Okay I am going to make people mad but I am going to be honest. I don't like the nigies much because they all look potbellied to me. I want to worm them all, but that is just how they are made. I also don't much like the shape of their head, their angular yet dished in head freaks me out a bit. I prefer pendulous ears. (Nubians, boers) I like Toggs and they have upright ears but I think it is something about their coloring that makes them sweeter looking. 
I love pygmies, I don't know why I just think they are cute. And some of them are pot bellied but for some reason it works for them :shrug: And I love kikos and spanish goats, don't ask me why I just like the look of them. I probably know the least about the looks of angoras, so I can't really even speak to them yet.


----------



## Chadwick

What do you mean by dished face, like opposite of roman nose?


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> Okay I am going to make people mad but I am going to be honest. I don't like the nigies much because they all look potbellied to me. I want to worm them all, but that is just how they are made. I also don't much like the shape of their head, their angular yet dished in head freaks me out a bit. I prefer pendulous ears. (Nubians, boers) I like Toggs and they have upright ears but I think it is something about their coloring that makes them sweeter looking.
> I love pygmies, I don't know why I just think they are cute. And some of them are pot bellied but for some reason it works for them :shrug: And I love kikos and spanish goats, don't ask me why I just like the look of them. I probably know the least about the looks of angoras, so I can't really even speak to them yet.


Not all Nigies are potbellied  no offense , just sayin 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NubianFan

And I know a lot of people on the board don't care for Nubians but they suit me. All the bad things I have heard about Nubians my herd doesn't seem to demonstrate. My loudest goat is the one that is half Nigerian Dwarf. Pipsqueak, he has a bellowing fit about every little thing. His voice is much different from a nubians though. I will say when my Nubians bleat it is LOUD but I guess they just have strong clear voices like me.  
I don't know how anything could be friendlier than Daffodil, and even Dru is far more loyal than a dog. They are so people oriented it is almost like they think I am a goat or they are a people. I am just one of their herd. Dru even protected me from one of the dogs the other day. (not that I needed it, but I guess she thought I was in danger)


----------



## NubianFan

COgoatLover25 said:


> Not all Nigies are potbellied  no offense , just sayin
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


No not all but the vast majority I see are. And I have seen goats of every single breed that I liked. And as far as that goes I am not a conformation expert or even a conformation stickler. It is a lot just about my preference. But even a poorly conformed goat or one that doesn't suit me in preference I still have respect and love for, because they are a living creature and probably someone's beloved pet/animal. So I don't mean any disrespect to anyone just my preferences. I don't usually state it because it doesn't really matter anyway. It is just an opinion. Everyone has them and no ones is the same. And that is cool too.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah!


----------



## Chadwick

Haha


----------



## Chadwick

The only ones I have seen that got an immediate bad reaction from me are those crazy eared Pakistani goats......just strange looking when you aren't used to that


----------



## NubianFan

No see I LOVE those, if I could have them I would.


----------



## NubianFan

I think I made everyone run away....


----------



## Chadwick

Really!!! They are soo different weird!


----------



## NubianFan

Their huge and I love their ears and noses. I can see they share ancestors with Nubians, I would love to have a buck to outcross with purebred Nubian does and try to get back to a more big bodied large capacity old style nubian.


----------



## Chadwick

I didn't run! They might be doing dinner.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Wouldn't you want to breed a Nubian buck to a doe of that breed? Cause I think those babies would huge for a regular sized Nubian doe 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, Nubians used to be bigger? I can see the relation between them.


----------



## NubianFan

Oh, Chad I saw my crush and he made a comment that directly tied back to me telling him he was good looking, so I guess you are right I guess he has been thinking about that since I said it to him. :ROFL:


----------



## Chadwick

I was looking for a picture in this thread and came across our game using the HAARP it reminded me of how much fun that was!


----------



## Chadwick

Oh yeah, I bet he has been running it through his mind 5 times a day trying to figure it out! He is officially primed for a kiss!!!


----------



## NubianFan

COgoatLover25 said:


> Wouldn't you want to breed a Nubian buck to a doe of that breed? Cause I think those babies would huge for a regular sized Nubian doe
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


You have a point, BUT you can outcross a lot more with a buck than with a doe. One buck could cover probably 20 does whereas one doe would only have maybe 2 or 3 kids a year. I would try to find the largest and biggest bodied Nubian Does I could find and one buck of that breed who had all the stuff I wanted to pass along. USUALLY the doe determines the size of the kids, and there isn't enough size difference that I think it would be dangerous. I would probably also breed him only to does who have kidded successfully before. Of course this is all in dream land because I will never be able to do this. LOL


----------



## Chadwick

Just reach out and kiss him on the cheek for no reason, it'll drive him crazy!


----------



## Chadwick

Then just go back to talking like nothing happened!


----------



## Chadwick

Ok I'll shut up! Don't ignore me over it!


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> You have a point, BUT you can outcross a lot more with a buck than with a doe. One buck could cover probably 20 does whereas one doe would only have maybe 2 or 3 kids a year. I would try to find the largest and biggest bodied Nubian Does I could find and one buck of that breed who had all the stuff I wanted to pass along. USUALLY the doe determines the size of the kids, and there isn't enough size difference that I think it would be dangerous. I would probably also breed him only to does who have kidded successfully before. Of course this is all in dream land because I will never be able to do this. LOL


Even if you could do this, the resulting offspring wouldn't be able to registered . And if the doe determines the size of the kid then why do farmers breed their bulls for small birth weights? Not trying to start an argument , just asking cause I'm interested 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NubianFan

I was eating a quick bite not ignoring.


----------



## NubianFan

Well I don't actually know if it is true that the doe determines the size of the kid. I know in horses it is true. You can breed a pony to a draft and it will usually still be the size that the pony mom can safely give birth to, then do its growing outside the womb. I don't really know if that holds as true in goats. I have heard some people on this board say it does and others say it doesn't, so I really can't say that to be true at all. I know that it would be worth trying to me if I had the opportunity, do I? No, you can't even import those bucks. As far as the registration goes I wouldn't really care. IF I wanted to go the registry route there are channels for that. I could try to lobby to get a certain amount of that breed allowed to improve the breed. Things like that happen in breed registries, the Nubian registry might be tightly closed now but even it is it could be established as a new breed and named something else. But no, for my purposes I wouldn't care about registration for those offspring. That wouldn't be my goal.


----------



## NubianFan

Well honestly I saw him a couple days ago and it just now struck me that he did say something that directly linked back to that and he must have been thinking about it like you said. 
But he didn't say it directly TO me, no he said it to someone else within my ear shot so he could be sure I heard it. It WAS obvious the comment was meant for me but playfully directed at someone else. Which is just his way, to be a joker about it all.


----------



## Chadwick

Yep!


----------



## Chadwick

Those are like the pug of the goat world, so much wrinkles and ears they are either cute or not depending on who you talk to!


----------



## nchen7

NyGoatMom said:


> Growing up I wasn't allowed any pets...may very well be what's wrong with me now :lol:


me neither!!! I was allowed to have goldfish. I mean....they're not pets. you can't PET them! then, I got a kitten to bribe me to like my step dad. but...I could have so many animals in my life it's not even funny!

no more pipping yet....I'm hoping I didn't ruin the rest of the eggs from opening the oven.... 

Leslie, I think you should just kiss your crush!!! guys are for the most part oblivious. PULL THE TRIGGER!!!


----------



## Chadwick

Can that little effect the eggs?


----------



## nchen7

no clue. I'm just impatient. I bet they'll hatch at some point within the next 3 days. yea....more waiting for things to be born...... is the universe is telling me something??


----------



## Chadwick

Haha


----------



## NubianFan

Well I have to get him alone first!


----------



## nchen7

well...get him alone!!!! or at least in a dark corner somewhere. lol


----------



## NubianFan

nchen7 said:


> well...get him alone!!!! or at least in a dark corner somewhere. lol


:slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

I am pretty sure if we could ever be alone it would happen naturally. We just never get to be alone. The closest we have come was in a room by ourselves with the door open and others right outside the door and even then we would get into pretty, how do I put it, deep conversations. And that was for like 10 minutes at a time. I think if we could have 30 minutes alone it would do wonders and if we could actually have a couple hours alone where we could actually TALK to each other without being interrupted by others that would be awesome too. you know like a date? LOL


----------



## NubianFan

I regret now all the times he asked me to do stuff and I didn't do it. But it was always group stuff and not stuff I felt I could survive.


----------



## Chadwick

Why alone, his buddies will do all the work for ya if they see it! Dude, she likes you are you gonna ask her on a date, you gotta! You know the kind of stuff we tell you!


----------



## Emzi00

Like a date? Like one you could ask him on?


----------



## NubianFan

I did ask him to do something once and he was excited and he showed up but again it was around a lot of people, but it certainly wasn't a date.


----------



## NubianFan

Then see there is the devil whispering in my ear telling me I have made all this up in my head and he really doesn't like me at all.


----------



## Emzi00

Listen to the other voice, less confusing and depressing.  He likes you in some sort, I'm sure.


----------



## Chadwick

From a guy perspective, I would go with the second voice too.


----------



## Chadwick

He might be questioning if you like him, and by bringing people it seems less risky, and then he gets their opinion too.


----------



## NubianFan

Well I know he likes me at least as a friend. Of that I am certain, maybe I should have said wasn't interested in me at all.


----------



## NubianFan

Well it is pretty scary to ask someone out and have them look at you like they just ate a sour pickle. 
Even if you know they like you as a friend that still isn't something you want to happen.


----------



## Emzi00

Just casually work it in, not acting like it's a big huge deal, or if you're like me, just pop it in randomly into a conversation, just get him alone.


----------



## NubianFan

Cuties
http://littlerock.craigslist.org/grd/4494711767.html


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, that's true, but if you feel like something would happen if you were left alone then I don't think that is a high risk problem. I think if nothing else you deserve to have your crush, on the other hand sometimes the "chase" is just as exiting, so if you like the wondering and the dreaming part have at it!


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, cuties!


----------



## NubianFan

I'm okay with the status quo right now. I have always had things that happened in a whirlwind and they ended just as quickly and left me bedraggled and blown away. I don't want that anymore. I also have done the asking before sometimes to get the guy and sometimes to have him look at me like he ate a sour pickle and worse. Sometimes they have just flat out told me that they think I am fat or ugly. I know they are scumbags that don't matter but that hurts. I have been hurt enough for three lifetimes and I just can't take anymore hurt. So to wait a while for a gentleman that I KNOW and KNOW he is a gentleman doesn't bother me.


----------



## NubianFan

Look at this weird barrel feeder Chad
http://littlerock.craigslist.org/grd/4494592076.html


----------



## Chadwick

I would agree with that! And I wanna punch a few guys I don't know right now!


----------



## NubianFan

Well to be honest they weren't any loss 
They were outclassed by me to begin with but it was at a low time in my life where I wanted someone bad enough to greatly compromise and try to settle. I will never do that again, because it never works out well. I'd rather just be alone than settle. 
It is funny how the men with the least reason to be able to criticize a woman are always the first to do so.


----------



## NubianFan

I want this herd.... I would have to band those horns, but that is an awesome price for this herd
http://fortsmith.craigslist.org/grd/4494665743.html


----------



## Chadwick

At 200 each that's not bad!


----------



## goathiker

Really, can't a gal go to town for a few hours around here? Their pen is on the other side of the gate.


----------



## Chadwick

Hey you get to go out so do they! Win win right? Or so they think!


----------



## goathiker

At least they didn't head for the highway. There's 4 mamas and 7 babies in that pen and no fence where they got out to.


----------



## Chadwick

Ooooo, scary!


----------



## goathiker

Well, they've all lived here their whole life. Looks like they stayed where I let them out to graze while I watch them. They've been out a while, they're done eating and bedded down. The other mom's and kids are laying in the hay they didn't eat while I was gone. 
I blame it on the county. It's their fault I had to go take care of my dog tax. 

Guess I'd better go rehang a gate :GAAH:


----------



## Chadwick

It's the govment!


----------



## ksalvagno

At least they weren't on the couch in the house with a bunch of chips all over the floor and a sticky sugary drink spilled over the coffee table.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Well, they were politely waiting by the gate for you to escort them in...at least they have manners


----------



## NubianFan

ksalvagno said:


> At least they weren't on the couch in the house with a bunch of chips all over the floor and a sticky sugary drink spilled over the coffee table.


Or eating your spaghetti.
Don't feel bad Jill Daff and Dru got out today but Pip and the boys were left behind. SOOOO they all were upset because they weren't together. The girls were actually TRYING to figure their way back in to the boys. So when my daughter went to collect them they just quietly followed behind her. She didn't even have to play a tune on a pipe


----------



## NubianFan

ok I gotta go to bed, my computer locked up and I just now was able to get back on, but I am basically just saying good night and leaving again.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie


----------



## NyGoatMom

Chadwick said:


> Then just go back to talking like nothing happened!


:lol: :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Soooo, did eve chores (late,grrr) and decided Dahlia is reacting to me milking her right teat, not so much the left. She had 3 full treatments 12 hours apart consecutively of ToDay in both sides- 2 days ago was the last dose. Udder feels better,not dry,cracked,flaky anymore since I have been using homemade goat milk lotion on her udder after milking.Edema is way better too. I did the home test, no mastitis. Everything seems fine.
I am wondering if that one teat has a "collapsed" udder floor? It seems it when you feel it, and it is hard not to get that when you milk. I don't even know if such a thing is possible but it sure feels like it....man, that guy really ruined this doe  I have to hobble both legs and she "walks" the stand........but tonight she was better about the left side...

Oh, and her doeling that I pulled always drank from the right side too, so I thought maybe she is mad about me taking that milk??


----------



## goathiker

Yes a weak udder floor is entirely possible and is fairly common in Nubians. Can you teach her to milk from behind? That changes the angle of your hands and some does accept it better.


----------



## nchen7

glad Dahlia's udder is doing a bit better.

Leslie, we're just teasing you. you'll just have to deal with the teasing like we're 8 yrs old until something ACTUALLY happens. I know I want something to happen b/c I just want you to be happy, and this guy seems like quite the stand up kind of guy who makes you happy!

no more chicks have made a move yet.  and the two that I have seem a little underdeveloped. they're still in the oven. today will be the day I run around getting stuff for their big chick brooder. think my bf's farm partner has a heating lamp. I'm going to have to ask to borrow it....

oh, as for grit, can I get bird grit for them? I've seen in the feed store grey grit and red grit. not sure the difference, but they're made for budgies and things. I would use sand, but no guarantee it's not full of salt.


----------



## NubianFan

Eh... Doesnt bother me.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Some pics of my horses 

1st pic- Blurr 3yr old appendix gelding
2nd pic-Shaker 4yr old appendix gelding
3rd pic-Pinto 27yr old QH gelding
4th pic-Pepper 3yr old QH filly
5th pic-Warrior Mini stud horse


----------



## thegoatgirl

They're so pretty!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thanks Ariella 
Here's another pic of Blurr when he was younger


----------



## thegoatgirl

Aww, he's cute  Blurr is my fave out of all of them


----------



## COgoatLover25

Mine too


----------



## Chadwick

My favorite was warrior, I like riding horses, but there is something about me that is attracted to either drafts or minis! Call me an extreme guy I guess! Saw a ten year old Amish boy running a five team of Belgians in a field today, and literally said to myself......spoiled!


----------



## Chadwick

I happened to be at the auction barn today at the end of the hay sale, the square bales were going for $1.75 and they could not get a $2.00 anywhere! Made me wanna send them out to California!


----------



## goathiker

Recently, while I was working in the flower beds in the front yard, my neighbors stopped to chat as they returned home from walking their dog. During our friendly conversation, I asked their little girl what she wanted to be when she grows up. She said she wanted to be President some day. Both of her parents, liberal Democrats, were standing there, so I asked her, "If you were President what would be the first thing you would do?" She replied... "I'd give food and houses to all the homeless people." Her parents beamed with pride! "Wow...what a worthy goal!" I said. "But you don't have to wait until you're President to do that!" I told her. "What do you mean?" she replied. So I told her, "You can come over to my house and mow the lawn, pull weeds, and trim my hedge, and I'll pay you $50. Then you can go over to the grocery store where the homeless guy hangs out and give him the $50 to use toward food and a new house." She thought that over for a few seconds, then she looked me straight in the eye and asked, "Why doesn't the homeless guy come over and do the work, and you can just pay him the $50?" I said, "Welcome to the Republican Party." Her parents aren't speaking to me anymore


----------



## Chadwick

Hahaha, oh that hilarious, no matter what your views are that's priceless!


----------



## NubianFan

I'm exhausted...


----------



## NubianFan

I am processing my news today and trying to decide in what kind of parcel to put it in which to give it over to you all.


----------



## Chadwick

I'll take any parcel!


----------



## NubianFan

Well the good news part is easy. The good news is his bone scan was clear! Which is awesome and I am so thankful for. The bad news part is harder. I don't know how to explain it, without sounding ungrateful for the good news.


----------



## NubianFan

The short story is this is going to be a long hard battle. A down and dirty fight.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, what is the aggressiveness ?


----------



## goathiker

Leslie have you heard of the Mark 4 diet?


----------



## NubianFan

No Jill I haven't

Chad it is a 9 on a scale to ten. The other news is just that it is actually two separate cancers and we can't treat them both at the same time, they need different treatments, and the two treatments combined would be too toxic for him, so we have to pick the worst one and treat it first. He will under go another scan this time of his chest because that is another common area it can spread to. He really doesn't think it has spread to his chest but that is a precaution that has to be taken before they can proceed. The bladder cancer is the worst so it will be treated first. With strong chemo for at least four months. That is an encapsulated version.


----------



## NubianFan

Dad seemed a little done in today after the appt. We all went and ate lunch together and he kind of just sat quietly and only ate about half his lunch. He looked tired, drawn and worried.


----------



## Chadwick

My aunt Cindy is way into a fight with pancreatic cancer, a year after my uncle died from it. I would be interested in it!


----------



## Chadwick

Oh man, I imagine it is hard to keep your spirits up with that news, I can't say I blame him, remind him that he's irish, and we don't give up! Tell him to stick around till the last six counties are free state counties!


----------



## Chadwick

Jill is that the Dr. Mark hymen detox diet?


----------



## NubianFan

I don't think he is giving up. I think he was processing it all. and free to do so at a table with two adults in me and mom. He will probably have his game face back on and be all smiles by the time my daughter gets to him. I just know as hard as this is on me, it is harder still on him.


----------



## goathiker

Mark chapter 4 is the parable of the sower, there are some hints in there. The Mayo clinic does know that the diet works really well. The basis of it is that cancer feeds on sugar, mucus, and glutens. By eliminating these things from your diet you literally starve the cancer to death and it will shrink away.
The diet should be 60% raw vegetables and raw vegetable juices, 20% cooked vegetables, and 20% wild caught fish and free range chicken. No pork or beef ever, fruit is full of sugar, dairy produces mucus, no bread or grains, etc.


----------



## NubianFan

Dad eats like a vegetable farmer. He doesn't eat a ton of meat, just a very small portion, he loads up on fruits and vegetables. He eats cornbread and biscuits but not much other bread. He does like sweets but mom rarely fixes them so he usually satisfies his sweet tooth with fruit.


----------



## NubianFan

He doesn't like cheese either


----------



## NubianFan

he does eat pork and beef but not much of it. He actually almost eats like this now and always has, the only thing is he eats mostly cooked vegetables.


----------



## NubianFan

And he has no teeth at all so he really can't eat raw veggies unless it is a tomato which is technically a fruit.


----------



## Chadwick

Just texted that to aunt Cindy, she had six moths left a year ago....so any little bit helps!


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> Yes a weak udder floor is entirely possible and is fairly common in Nubians. Can you teach her to milk from behind? That changes the angle of your hands and some does accept it better.


This is my alpine, Jill...the one with the really bad teats...I can try milking from behind tonight since I hobble her anyway....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Leslie- :hug: :hug:


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, I second that emodocan thing


----------



## NubianFan

ugh I found marked down steak and cooked it for dinner, it was delicious but now I am stuffed to the gills. I don't eat like my dad, I am a card carrying carnivore as Julia child would say


----------



## goathiker

I hope it does help her Chad.


----------



## NyGoatMom

It's pouring right now....hope it slows down for milking time. I haven't had a steak in a few years....


----------



## NubianFan

y'all it is absolutely POURING here again...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Me too Chad...:hug:


----------



## goathiker

It's beautiful blue skies and 76* here. Like that will last...


----------



## NubianFan

Good gravy that is weird that we both posted about it pouring at the same time Stephanie! And Chad I will add your aunt Cindy to my prayers also.


----------



## NyGoatMom

We need more smileys.... Pbbbbbbtt!!


----------



## NubianFan

Thanks for the diet info Jill I will let mom know about the gluten, she has thought about cutting out the morning biscuits for a while. That might help and it is about the only change he can make besides cutting out beef and pork entirely and eating only chicken and fish, I will let her know that too. He eats so little meat I really don't think it will make much difference though. It is hard for him to chew also so he mainly eats veggies.


----------



## NubianFan

I feel sorry for my goats... they hate rain.


----------



## Chadwick

I'm blue sky with three clouds that I can see!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I have heard for cancer you eat nothing white...no sugar, no white wheat flour, no potatoes, no white rice (only brown or wild), no gluten....


----------



## NubianFan

what are they shaped as?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Right now I have 3 buckets catching drips from my ceiling :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

You aren't going to get my Irish father to stop eating Irish potatoes, I can tell you that right now. I am almost as bad, I just ate one the size of a small Plymouth with my steak. 

And I haven't had steak in a while either Stephanie, but these were marked down for quick sale so I grabbed them.


----------



## Chadwick

My dad did the no white when he had his prostate issues.

Shaped as clouds! I don't see anything interesting in them, just round so.....


----------



## NyGoatMom

I don't fault you! But with a family of 5...steak is not something we buy!
And I loooovvvveee potatoes!


----------



## NubianFan

maybe they are pancake clouds or coins


----------



## NubianFan

We had two lambs hugging the other day, mom and daughter


----------



## NyGoatMom

Any carbs sound good to me right now...I am doing a low carb and high protein diet. :sigh: I quit smoking 2 years ago and now I need to lose what I gained....


----------



## Chadwick

This might be asking to be called weird, but I eat potatoes raw like an apple!


----------



## NubianFan

I want to go to sleep. Do you know we sat in the doctor's office in an exam room for over two hours today. I have never been to a doctor's visit like that the doctor would come in and out and check stuff and come back. I guess cancer is a whole new world when it comes to how the doctors visits and consultations are.


----------



## goathiker

http://vimeo.com/95834056


----------



## NyGoatMom

I have heard of that Chad....my grandad always ate white onions like an apple


----------



## NubianFan

I like raw corn and raw english peas, in fact I prefer english peas raw. We used to all have to help pick, shuck, and cut corn for canning, I would eat the raw corn til I got a bellyache. LOL


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, it's a whole new world. You get to know the doctors very well.


----------



## NyGoatMom

My DD and I saw that Jill....makes you :mecry:


----------



## NubianFan

They had a box on the front desk that said "free for cancer patients" I my curiosity made me peak in, it was full of knitted and crocheted hats for the cancer patients to wear when bald from the chemo.


----------



## Chadwick

Most of those are made by patients and survivors too


----------



## NubianFan

He looks like he is determined little guy. thats good he still has the fight in him.


----------



## NubianFan

Dad is already nearly bald so that really isn't a worry or an issue, but for a young person, it can be so devastating. It was just kind of a sad place. Like the bathroom, wasn't called "Ladies" or "Restroom" on the door, it said "Sick Room"


----------



## NyGoatMom

really? "sick room"?


----------



## NubianFan

Yep, I do not lie and it had a couch inside for people to lie on, I guess the chemo is just so rough some people get sick before they even leave.


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's awful...


----------



## Chadwick

Some of those are so strong and horrible.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Just came in from chores....tried milking Dahlia from behind...didn't help. She still has major issues with the right teat. Guess I will just have to hobble and let her struggle. She keeps eating while struggling, so I am hoping that means it's not too awful bad. I really think her udder floor is down "in" that teat 

On another note, Chad- I got 29 lbs of ground meat from my wether. It has 5 lbs of added pork fat.


----------



## Chadwick

Nice, I was wondering what they come in at. So 24lbs what did he weigh standing?


----------



## NyGoatMom

No, 29 lbs plus 5 for adding the pork fat.
I only ever weight taped him....he was roughly 180-200 lbs


----------



## NubianFan

Was he boer?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, but poor quality...hence he was wethered.


----------



## NubianFan

so did you have him done all ground? I think I remember you saying you had it all ground.


----------



## NubianFan

I just had a fight with my refrigerator and it won.


----------



## goathiker

What's with all my buyers backing out this year? Almost everyone who reserved goats has told me some really interesting story and dropped their reservation. I'm going to end up having to auction some really nice bloodlines. I know money is tight but, come on I don't have the plague or horns or anything...


----------



## NubianFan

You don't have horns.... THAT isn't true.... you at least have one horn. You've told me about it.


----------



## NyGoatMom

yes, he was all ground.
Sorry peeps are backing out on you Jill...that stinks.


----------



## goathiker

That's a wind reed NOT a horn :greengrin:


----------



## NyGoatMom

How many have backed out?


----------



## NubianFan

Well it isn't brass, but it is a horn.... even if it is a woodwind horn.....


----------



## NubianFan

You'll have to forgive me, we have been looking at sax's on ebay all night, bari's, tenors, sopranos she was in saxophone window shopping mode. (If I can snatch her one cheap I might get her one for her birthday shhhhhhhh)


----------



## NyGoatMom

Online shopping can be tedious! But I like it better than going to the stores.


----------



## goathiker

I've had 2 buyers back out, one for 2 kids and one for a yearling milker. Blah...


----------



## goathiker

Oh CHAD, that reminds me, I found this for you...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Aw shucks! That really stinks. How many do you have for sale?


----------



## NubianFan

I got a really good deal on her alto sax but it was the fifth one I stalked and wat$ched and big on, and I got my flute for $25!!!! So I will stalk these and see what I can snag. I have til sept to find her present.


----------



## NyGoatMom

That was awesome Jill


----------



## goathiker

2 bucklings, 2 doelings, 1 yearling milker, 1 2 year old buck, and 1 trained pack goat...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Mind if I ask what a trained packer goes for?


----------



## goathiker

Don found it and had me forward it to Chad


----------



## NubianFan

uuuummmmmmm how do you get your bagpipes to be flaming bagpipes......


----------



## goathiker

$150 to $250 depending on age and experience.


----------



## goathiker

:scratch: Maybe it just happens when you play AC/DC :evil:


----------



## sbaker

Leslie, I'm big into essential oils. Frankincense oil has been used with great results for fighting cancers. You should look into it! And I'll be praying for you all.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow! That's it for a packer? I would think they'd be worth much more trained!

:lol: Must be ac/dc causing the flamage~now I wanna see Chad do it!


----------



## goathiker

If I had a bigger name and more goats in the field I could ask more. Someday I will have proven boys and records.


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> :scratch: Maybe it just happens when you play AC/DC :evil:


:slapfloor:


----------



## NyGoatMom

I bet yours are worth a lot more than you get....doesn't it take a lot of time to train?


----------



## NubianFan

sbaker said:


> Leslie, I'm big into essential oils. Frankincense oil has been used with great results for fighting cancers. You should look into it! And I'll be praying for you all.


I appreciate it! And I love how frankincense smells, it was an essential oil I was planning on buying anyway to let my daughter use in making soaps.


----------



## goathiker

It does take time, it's a means to an end right now though. I want to build a business as a professional pack goat trainer not a breeder...
30 day and 60 day blocks just like horse trainers.


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's cool...why not breeding?


----------



## canyontrailgoats

I think it would be fun to end the stress of breeding and kidding, and just work exclusively on training. What a cool profession that would be!
I hope it works out for you goathiker...


----------



## goathiker

I don't have enough to room to run a large herd. Most of the land I use is owned by someone else so, I have to keep it down to what I can dry lot without going broke, just in case. This way I can provide a service that lets me work with a lot of goats with out having to feed them forever. Plus, I'm in a great area for doing it. I can provide many different kinds of areas to train in.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sounds awesome. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

You mean besides pack training, or different pack training areas?


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Oh, you mean areas of land to train in, right?


----------



## NubianFan

Well she can take them in the woods, and through the river, and on the beach, and in the ocean and to grandmother's house she goes.....


----------



## goathiker

Yes, within 20 miles I have beach, lakes, sand dunes, conifer forest, oak/alder forest, salt flats, swamp, clear cuts, and prairie.


----------



## goathiker

Plus numerous rivers and creeks.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

So you can have many different adventures, all within 20 miles...sounds exciting! What a cool place to live


----------



## Chadwick

Thanks for the crazy piper Jill, Scottish bagpipes are surely meant to play that tune, it fit the chanter and looked easy as anything to play.

How do you get your bagpipes to be flaming bagpipes, then Jill says $150-250 depending on age and experience.

Ahahahahaha, ah, ahooooo, I know that's about pack goats but the way it lined up was genius! 

My pipes were $6,800 because irish pipes are made one at a time, and take over a year to make, so.......no flames here!you can spend that on Scottish pipes but most are cheaper and mass produced.


----------



## nchen7

we got another hatchling today! this one is a LOUD one. gotta stay in the oven until sleepy time b/c she needs to fluff up and I don't want her being picked on by the other two


----------



## Chadwick

Alright! You are gonna have your hands full soon huh?


----------



## nchen7

oh yea. but I have a friend who wants them. it'll be 2 weeks before they can go there b/c she has some in a brooder right now. they're so cute, and sooo teenie!!! esp this one. the one just came out is one of Brownie's chicks....a Blackie chick. so...of course I'm in love with this one. lol


----------



## NubianFan

Well apparently last night was just a lost battle with the refrigerator not the war, this morning I woke up only to realize I was losing another battle with it. I am really hoping I end up winning the war but it isn't looking good at this point.


----------



## nchen7

what happened to the refrigerator Leslie?


----------



## NubianFan

Oh and if you all want to feel like geniuses I just hit myself in the head with my laptop. Not a little bump either I nearly knocked myself out. I have a big welp across my forehead. That was a first even for me. Don't ask how, I am not even completely sure myself now after the head injury. :crazy:


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, for your own safety, I think you should just crawl back into bed, remove any objects that are potentially harmful to you, and just stay there all day. it's for your own good.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Guess what guys 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What?!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Madison had twin bucklings last night!!!!!! 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NubianFan

well I had to clean out and defrost my refrigerator last night because it wasn't keeping things cool. (Which I think now is why that sausage went bad so quickly) I lost A LOT of food. Well I salvaged what I could, and cleaned out defrosted, sprayed with disinfectant and wiped down my entire frig last night. Thought I had it fixed put everything back in that was any good and turned it back on. Woke up this morning, the stuff in the freezer nice and cold and frozen. The frig part still muggy. So off it went again and everything back into coolers. Mom thinks it is frozen up inside where the cold can't get from the freezer to the frig. So, trying to defrost it again for longer this time. Meanwhile I have a mini frig my nephew gave me. It is a BIG mini frig, I love it, except when I moved it from his house to mine it quit working. I just never moved it from the kitchen. He also gave his mom a smaller one, it has been in my mom and dad's garage in the box for over a year. I finally moved the big one out today with my daughter's help and moved the little one, in, if my other frig doesn't come back on I will have to use this tiny mini frig for a while til I can get a new big one. We did get the bigger mini frig in the back of the truck so I can take it and have a repairman look at it, I really think something just jiggled loose on the 4 hour truck ride from my nephew's house to mine.


----------



## Chadwick

I have to ask rhetorically how did you hit yourself in the head with a laptop?!?


----------



## Chadwick

Fridges are the one thing I can rarely fix, they just seem to either run for 50 more yrs or give up!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Don't worry , you don't have to reply to my exciting news posted above 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

I hear Madison and bucklings but I don't see any pictures!


----------



## NubianFan

I picked it up to move it and apparently picked it up too hard and it flipped and hit my forehead, beyond that I don't really know, I just know it hurt.


----------



## Chadwick

Aah, phooey !


----------



## NubianFan

I want to see Madison's bucklings.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah for all we know they aren't cute, I say you gotta prove it!!!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> I hear Madison and bucklings but I don't see any pictures!


Here's the pic of one tired momma goat! Hahaha , pretty funny too...








Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

Madison: HEY! I'm not ready for pictures!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Congrats Lindsay!  :stars:


----------



## NubianFan

Ni you haven't even heard the half of it, one of the things in the freezer was a turkey so I am cooking it, yeah well it splashed turkey blood in my eye when I was getting it ready to cook. Then my daughter just came in just now and said she was stung by a bumble bee. It just isn't our day... the kid has been having to help me fight refrigerators and clean out the spoiled food so she hasn't had a good day either.


----------



## Chadwick

Well this is my fun, my 8 yr old son was born living at campgrounds, he knows to stay in the yard. He was out playing and I checked on him a few times he was doing good, so I sat down for 30 min. When I went to look for him he was gone. I yelled in all directions with no answer. So I started to worry, I drove around camp on the gator, no Tadg! I went to the nieghbors who had puppies, no Tadg! Down the road through the woods in a couple of areas back around camp, some campers saw him a while ago. Now I am picturing him lost in the woods scared! And I am a worry wart. So I start freaking out drove around yelling for him again and I hear a Girl Scout say he's here we found him. He was hanging out with the campers and had told them he was allowed to go when they told him he should go home! If he only knew the scenarios that were playing out in my mind! All together we looked for 30min or so, I was about to call the police.


----------



## Chadwick

He is spending some time sitting on the toilet now, till I can figure out a punishment.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thanks guys 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NubianFan

LOL sorry Chad I had to laugh at the "sitting on the toilet" Part. 
It is so SCARY though when you don't know where they are.


----------



## Chadwick

Especiially on 101 acres and rivers and steep rock drops of 75 ft, I was so worried


----------



## NubianFan

Oh gosh. I know that had to be scary.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, I knew I needed to fence in the goats, guess I should fence in the boy too!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Oh good gravy. What an ordeal.


----------



## nchen7

everyone's having doozies of days isn't it?

Chad, I also chuckled about your son sitting on the toilet waiting for punishment. little boys like getting into trouble, don't they?

Leslie, hope you and your daughter have a better rest of your day. I hate bee stings, and blood in the eye doesn't sound fun.....


----------



## ThreeHavens

I've been thanking God, my little doeling Bambi seems to be recovering from a scary bout of coccidia. This has been enough to make me practice prevention.


----------



## Mamaboyd

That is scary Chad! Glad you found him safe and sound! Have you figured out a punishment yet or is he still sitting on the toilet? Kids don't realize half the stuff they put us parents through  We live beside a huge forest and I am always worried my kids are going to take off into it or go exploring on our 72 acres.


----------



## Mamaboyd

my hubby had to work again today so I took 4 of my kids to the yard sales in the village. Even got a little tykes water and sand play thing for the little goats for free! Braddach has already figured out how to jump up on it :laugh:. Lucky went back out to play with her half brothers and then I let the mommas back in and they left Lucky alone  I think they were too hot and stuffed from grazing to care, lol


----------



## nchen7

Danielle, I'm glad Bambi feels better. I'm sure you feel better now too.


----------



## NubianFan

however, when I was 8 I doubt seriously there were many times fo the day my mom knew where I was. I explored our 56 acres constantly. Playing in the ponds, catching crawdads in the branch, chasing and catching the baby calves in the pasture and petting them. walking through the woods, sitting on a rock for hours playing "house" I knew not to leave our property and I knew what to do and what not to do. It was just different back then. Kids were more independent and you didn't have to worry as much about weirdos stealing your kids.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, it was the same for me, I used to saddle up my horse at 6 yrs old and ride off as far as I could go. Usually, he can explore and knows to tell us where he is going, but when we have campers to stay in the yard. As long as I can yell and hear him yell back, I'm ok! But when I yell everywhere within a half mile and don't hear an answer it's scary!


----------



## goathiker

The first GMO vaccine is hitting the market for flu season this year. The flublok vaccine is made from genetically modified caterpillars. 
Can we say human experimentation?


----------



## Chadwick

Now that's scary!


----------



## NubianFan

that's kinda gross


----------



## nchen7

*shudder* another reason I will NEVER get the flu shot.


----------



## NubianFan

Ni the turkey meal I made turned out fantastic and mom and dad came and we ate it outside on my patio table, so the day got considerably better with that meal.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I won't be letting them inject that into my body.


In early 2013, the United States Food and Drug Administration (FDA) approved the the very first genetically modified flu vaccine, known as Flublok. It contains recombinant DNA technology and an insect virus known as baculovirus that is apparently supposed to help facilitate a more rapid production of the vaccine. It could hit the market as early as next year. It was developed by Protein Sciences Corp, who received approval for the Flublock vaccine in January of 2103. It uses genetic engineering to grow portions of the virus in insect cells.

The vaccine also contains proteins from three different flu strains, and is produced by extracting cells from the fall army-worm, a type of caterpillar, and genetically altering them to produce large amounts of hemagglutinin, a flu virus protein that enables the flu virus itself to enter the body quickly.


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, glad your day got better! mmm...turkey sounds yum!

Jill, that is just WRONG. there is something really wrong with the system right now. it's so sick.


----------



## Chadwick

So I got my buckets, and finished the feeding and watering area! So hay and minerals free choice in the wood feeders, then feed and water in the buckets. Dark blue bucket is water, then each goat will be assigned a color bucket for their food. I am sure the goats will observe and respect the color coded feeding idea! I can't imagine they would try to cheat and eat out of a bucket not assigned to them! Hahaha, but I had to!


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, and the buckets are bolted to a separate board that I can raise as they grow so it is comfy to eat from!


----------



## NubianFan

Are you as organized with everything as you are with your woodworking Chad... everything always looks so neat and orderly. My barn looks like a mish mash of a thousand different plans LOL


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey guys :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

hey Lindsey what's the haps?


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> hey Lindsey what's the haps?


I didn't get any pics of the boys yet. But they're healthy healthy ! You guys doing ok? I don't keep up on this thread much so I've missed any news you've given...


----------



## Chadwick

Hey Lindsey!

Yeah I might have un diagnosed CDO. Not OCD because that's not in alphabetical order! 

paperwork is the exception to the rule, I cannot seem to keep papers organized!


----------



## Chadwick

Keep in mind this was all done without "helpers" I am sure the quality control will drop if I am chasing goaties for tools!


----------



## Chadwick

How are those bucklings Lindsey?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> How are those bucklings Lindsey?


BOUNCY!, :lol: They're so cute, wait till you see them tomorrow


----------



## Chadwick

My grass inside the goat area is knee high now, I keep the camp well manicured and the goat area is driving me nutty! I am sure they will take care of it! But it is against everything I know to be right!


----------



## Chadwick

Tomorrow!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Tomorrow!


Yah, I was busy today ...


----------



## Chadwick

That ain't right! But what choice do we have?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> That ain't right! But what choice do we have?


You gotta wait  hahahahaha


----------



## NubianFan

It is POURING rain AGAIN.......


----------



## Chadwick

Ugh, we went through that week before last, now we get it again this week starting Monday


----------



## COgoatLover25

It comes and goes here...


----------



## Chadwick

Like the Colorado economy!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Like the Colorado economy!!!


Hahahhaha, good one ! :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Seriously though Colorado is a boom and bust state!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, it really sorta is....

This is a neat pic


----------



## Chadwick

That is cool! I never seen goats pulling full grown ladies though, usually those old photos are little girls.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> That is cool! I never seen goats pulling full grown ladies though, usually those old photos are little girls.


I thought so  Some day I want to get me a pair of white Saanen wethers and let them keep their horns and train them to pull a cart


----------



## Chadwick

Our Amish feed store has wagons like the one on the left for sale.


----------



## Chadwick

That would be fun huh!


----------



## NubianFan

I wished for Ice Cream and my mom is sending me a half gallon by grand daughter courier.....


----------



## nchen7

personal courier, awesome!

Chad, that barn looks awesome! it's all going to crap when the goaties are in it though. lol!

Lindsey....send some rain our way! it's been a drought here for a few months, and it's crispy all over!


----------



## Chadwick

Take pictures now before they tear it up and poo on it huh!?!


----------



## Chadwick

What's your favorite icecream flavor? Everyone


----------



## COgoatLover25

Cinnamon roll here


----------



## Chadwick

Cookies and cream always, except I blend my own cookies and mix with good vanilla


----------



## COgoatLover25

I wanna make cinnamon roll ice cream with my goats milk here soon


----------



## Chadwick

Oooooo, nice!


----------



## Emzi00

I like rocky road, bear tracks, that kind of thing..


----------



## goathiker

French Vanilla Bean


----------



## Emzi00

That's good too Jill, I don't ever get it often enough for how good it is. :yum:


----------



## COgoatLover25

This is to tease Chad


----------



## nchen7

I love French vanilla also, and anything that's vanilla base with fruit (strawberries...mmmm)


----------



## Chadwick

How is that a tease?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> How is that a tease?


Cause I have baby goats and you don't :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, burn! I need to get the burn cream out for that one! Ouch!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I sense sarcasm...


----------



## Chadwick

No, that was really a burn. What's worse is I walked right into it!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> No, that was really a burn. What's worse is I walked right into it!


:lol: well, in that case...burn!!! hahahahahahaha


----------



## Chadwick

Haha!


----------



## Chadwick

You probably mistook cheesy for sarcasm!


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol: so, what made you choose angoras?


----------



## NubianFan

Well my favorite is homemade vanilla from yarnells but this si blue bell italian cream cake ice cream and it is to DIE for.....


----------



## Chadwick

Well, several things, I love white goats, they are really cute, smart, and docile, quiet, less jumpy escape-y, and I wasn't interested in milking or eating them.

Plus I can get clothing out of the fiber, so win win! 

I was looking at breed characteristics and saw a photo, they are really adorable, I am just glad the breed works for what I wanted because I fell hard for them!


----------



## COgoatLover25

So, are you gonna breed them?


----------



## Chadwick

Seriously just look at this







How could you deny that face?!?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Seriously just look at this
> View attachment 69856
> 
> How could you deny that face?!?


Easy, put a Nubian kid face next to it! hahahaha, just joking ...pretty cute


----------



## Chadwick

Not these first ones, maybe when we have our own land.


----------



## Chadwick

That one was all over me, kept coming over and checking me out, nibbling, giving me the sweet eyes.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Not these first ones, maybe when we have our own land.


I like Fiber goats (soooo cute  ) But I'd miss my milk, soap, cheese, ice-cream , butter, cottage cheese...:lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, eventually I will probably want a milker, but is didn't want to start off with the extra learning curve. Plus this is also to give my son the experience of the responsibility of animal husbandry, so he's not quite old enough for all that either.


----------



## Chadwick

I was looking at minis but really never fell for them, so I started looking around, I wanted medium size and good for a campground (quite,docile) and being a Girl Scout camp, I figure that cuteness will go a long way!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> I was looking at minis but really never fell for them, so I started looking around, I wanted medium size and good for a campground (quite,docile) and being a Girl Scout camp, I figure that cuteness will go a long way!


:lol:


----------



## Chadwick

What got you into goats? 4-h


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> What got you into goats? 4-h


No, I had a little Nigie doe as a pet and I decided I wanted more haha


----------



## Chadwick

How old were you when you got her?


----------



## COgoatLover25

I think like 6...


----------



## Chadwick

Oh wow, that's cool! So have you had goats as long as you can remember?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, pretty much...


----------



## Chadwick

Spoiled!


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Leslie you are luck you have granddaughter courier instead of grandson courier services. You might have only gotten half of it!


----------



## Emzi00

Girls do eat occasionally too Chad..


----------



## NubianFan

Well it was my daughter mom's grand daughter. She wouldn't eat a quart of ice cream by herself. Maybe a pint but not a quart.


----------



## Emzi00

I would, and I have. :lol: Now, I probably wouldn't do that again, but it was fun. :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah but boys sneak and steal food more!


----------



## nchen7

that's a lot of ice cream. I can only do a few bites before feeling sick.....


----------



## Emzi00

Chadwick said:


> Yeah but boys sneak and steal food more!


Are you sure about that? :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Ok, maybe that was just me! I used to sneak all kinds of food


----------



## goathiker

My girls ate more than my boys as teenagers. When the 4 of them were 13 thru 18 I had a padlock on the refrigerator.


----------



## Mamaboyd

I am considering padlocks on our cupboards ..all our food is disappearing overnight lol. I am the last one up tonight..alll by myself by the fire  It's not even midnight lol


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter goes through spells sometimes she barely eats and other times she eats everything in sight. She can easily eat much more than me on most occasions.


----------



## Mamaboyd

Yep my 11 yr old daughter is the same way and she weighs maybe 60 lbs...I don't know where she puts it !


----------



## NubianFan

She probably burns it all up. Mine can't be still.


----------



## Chadwick

The one time I got in a fist fight with my dad, it was over 5 lbs of ground beef I ate, I guess I must have stretched his food budget to the max then ate the beef cause he freaked out on me! Oh, he was so mad, he swung on me twice and I caught his fists, then I said something degrading and turned to walk away....yeah, I took a few hits to the back of the head on that one!


----------



## NubianFan

that's sad.


----------



## Chadwick

Naw, that's teenage boy and dad stuff! I was really hard on him, I don't blame him a bit. I didn't live with him till I was 12 so he had no time to get used to things and I was a teen.


----------



## Mamaboyd

Yes,my girl can't sit still for 5 seconds lol. She has always been the tiny one, her 8 yrr old brother weighed the same her until a month ago!


----------



## Mamaboyd

Chadwick said:


> The one time I got in a fist fight with my dad, it was over 5 lbs of ground beef I ate, I guess I must have stretched his food budget to the max then ate the beef cause he freaked out on me! Oh, he was so mad, he swung on me twice and I caught his fists, then I said something degrading and turned to walk away....yeah, I took a few hits to the back of the head on that one!


That is horrible!


----------



## Mamaboyd

Ok i missed you last post Chad...stupid internet in the stix lol.


----------



## Mamaboyd

Listening to the radio and all the songs are from my younger years lol. Ah to be young again!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Here's some pics of Madison's kids


----------



## Chadwick

They are adorable! Seems a popular Nubian color huh


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> They are adorable! Seems a popular Nubian color huh


Yeah, for these guys anyway ...the first one looks like his dad and the 2nd looks like his mom


----------



## nchen7

My alpine gave me a very nubian looking kid (they're all mixed here), he has frosting on him and dusting of white all over. Its just so cute!


----------



## nchen7

Hey Chad, you know when you were wondering how high is too high rocks for goat kids? Well, here r my kids, 6 days old (taken a couple days ago) playing on our parking lot boulders.


----------



## Chadwick

Looks like the love them too!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Goats love anything they can climb on! hahaha


----------



## Chadwick

I wish I could move rocks that size, ours are either sandstone, or a quartz mix not quite granite, so they are so heavy. The biggest my tractor will move is about 3ftx3ftx2ft.


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol: You should have just built your goat pen around them! haha


----------



## Chadwick

The ones that are there now went down before the fence! And I have a gate I built big enough for the tractor.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Haha, ah well.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Interesting...

100 amazing & unknown facts!
# Our eyes remain the same size from birth onward, but our nose and ears never stop growing. # The Barbie doll’s full name is Barbara Millicent Roberts. # The Mona Lisa has no eyebrows. # Ants never sleep! # When the moon is directly overhead, you will weigh slightly less. # Alexander Graham Bell, the inventor of the telephone, never called his wife or mother because they were both deaf. # An ostrich’s eye is bigger than its brain. # “I Am” is the shortest complete sentence in the English language. # Babies are born without knee caps – actually, they’re made of cartilage and the bone hardens between the ages of 2 and 6 years. # Happy Birthday (the song) is copyrighted. # Butterflies taste with their feet. # A “jiffy” is an actual unit of time for 1/100th of a second. # It is impossible to sneeze with your eyes open. # Leonardo Da Vinci invented the scissors. # Minus 40 degrees Celsius is exactly the same as minus 40 degrees Fahrenheit. # No word in the English language rhymes with month, orange, silver or purple. # Shakespeare invented the words “assassination” and “bump.” # Stewardesses is the longest word typed with only the left hand. # Elephants are the only animals that cannot jump. # The names of all the continents end with the same letter that they start with. # The sentence, “The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog” uses every letter in the English language. # The shortest war in history was between Zanzibar and England in 1896. Zanzibar surrendered after 38 minutes. # The strongest muscle in the body is the tongue. # The word “lethologica” describes the state of not being able to remember the word you want. # Camels have three eyelids to protect themselves from the blowing desert sand. # TYPEWRITER is the longest word that can be made using the letters on only one row of the keyboard. # You can’t kill yourself by holding your breath. # Money isn’t made out of paper. It’s made out of cotton. # Your stomach has to produce a new layer of mucus every two weeks or it will digest itself. # The dot over the letter “i” is called a tittle. # A duck’s quack doesn’t echo. No one knows why! # The “spot” on the 7-Up comes from its inventor who had red eyes – he was an albino. ’7′ was because the original containers were 7 ounces and ‘UP’ indicated the direction of the bubbles. # Chocolate can kill dogs, as it contains theobromine, which affects their heart and nervous system. # Because metal was scarce, the Oscars given out during World War II were made of plaster. # There are only two words in the English language that have all five vowels in order: “abstemious” and “facetious.” # If one places a tiny amount of liquor on a scorpion, it will instantly go mad and sting itself to death. # Bruce Lee was so fast that they actually had to slow film down so you could see his moves. # The original name for butterfly was flutterby. # By raising your legs slowly and laying on your back, you cannot sink into quicksand. # Dogs and cats, like humans, are either right or left handed. # Charlie Chaplin once won the third prize in a Charlie Chaplin look-alike contest. # Sherlock Holmes NEVER said “Elementary, my dear Watson”. # The Guinness Book of Records holds the record for being the book most often stolen from Public Libraries. # Bats always turn left when exiting a cave. # The shortest English word that contains the letters A, B, C, D, E, and F is “feedback.” # All Polar bears are left-handed. # In England, the Speaker of the House is not allowed to speak. # “Dreamt” is the only English word that ends in the letters “mt.” # Almonds are a member of the peach family, and apples belong to the rose family. # Peanuts are one of the ingredients of dynamite. # The only 15 letter word that can be spelled without repeating a letter is “uncopyrightable”. # In most advertisements, the time displayed on a watch is 10:10 # Tigers have striped skin, not just striped fur. # Alfred Nobel, in whose name the Nobel prizes are instituted, was the inventor of dynamite. # The planet Venus does not tilt, so consequently, it has no seasons. It is the only planet that rotates clock-wise. # Honey is the only food that doesn’t spoil. # The word “set” has more definitions than any other word in the English language. # Molecularly speaking, water is actually much drier than sand. # Human tonsils can bounce higher than a rubber ball of similar weight and size, but only for the first 30 minutes after they’ve been removed. # US President John F. Kennedy was an accomplished ventriloquist. # Coca-Cola was originally green. # Moths are unable to fly during an earthquake. # Contrary to popular belief, the white is not the healthiest part of an egg. It’s actually the shell. # Nearly three percent of the ice in Antarctic glaciers is penguin urine. # Hot water will turn into ice faster then cold water. # “Rhythm” is the longest English word without a vowel. # Like fingerprints, every person’s tongue print is different. # No piece of normal-size paper can be folded in half more than 7 times. # The tongue is the only muscle that is attached from one end only. # Pumice is the only rock that floats in water. # Camel’s milk does not curdle. # Your foot is the same length as your forearm, and your thumb is the same length as your nose. Also, the length of your lips is the same as the index finger. # Natural pearls melt in vinegar. # Buttermilk does not contain any butter. # The human brain is 80% water. # Men’s shirts have the buttons on the right while women’s shirts have the buttons on the left. # Human fingernails grow nearly 4 times faster than toenails. # The Great Pyramid at Giza in Egypt holds a constant temperature of 68 degrees Fahrenheit. # The liquid inside young coconuts can be used as a substitute for blood plasma. # Oak trees do not produce acorns until they are fifty years of age. # It takes approximately 2 million flowers for a bee to make 1 pound of honey. # Human saliva has a boiling point three times that of regular water. # It is physically impossible to urinate and give blood at the same time. # The letter J does not appear anywhere in the periodic table of the elements. # The right lung of a human is larger than the left one. This is because of the space and placement of the heart. # Watermelons, which are 92% water, originated from the Kalahari Desert in Africa. # The hair of some cancer patients treated with chemotherapy can grow back in a different colour, and sometimes even be curly or straight. # The markings that are found on dice are called “pips.” # 111,111,111 x 111,111,111 = 12,345,678,987,654,321 # The cigarette lighter was invented before the match. # Leonardo Da Vinci never signed or dated his most famous painting, the Mona Lisa. # The ampersand (&) was the last letter of the Latin alphabet. # The palms of your hands and the soles of your feet cannot tan, or grow hair. # Dolphins can swim and sleep at the same time, as they sleep with one eye open. # Each nostril of a human being registers smell in a different way. Those by the right nostril are more pleasant than the left. # The longest single-syllable word in the English language is “screeched.” # The word “Checkmate” in chess comes from the Persian phrase “Shah-Mat,” which means “the king is dead”. # Each king in a deck of playing cards represents a great king from history:* Spades – King David, Clubs – Alexander the Great, Hearts – Charlemagne, and Diamonds – Julius Caesar. # In Gulliver’s Travels, Jonathan Swift described the two moons of Mars, Phobos and Deimos, giving their exact size and speeds of rotation. He did this more than 100 years before either moon was discovered! # If a statue in the park of a person on a horse has both front legs in the air, the person died in battle; if the horse has one front leg in the air, the person died as a result of wounds received in battle; if the horse has all four legs on the ground, the person died of natural causes.
Here are some more:
If you weighed all the electrons used to store the information on the internet, it would weight less than a chicken’s egg.


----------



## Emzi00

Why did I read all of that? :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Idk, cause you wanted to?


----------



## nchen7

Chad, they love playing on those rocks. They run back and forth on them now, and when sleepy, they snuggle under a cluster of banana trees. Sooo cute!!!


----------



## Chadwick

Awwww!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Cute, real cute...


----------



## Chadwick

Nice, are those yours?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Nice, are those yours?


No, just a pic I found  We don't have pink pigs! You ought to know that! :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

I was thinking those animals were not very fancy! I didn't want to say anything until I asked!


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol: like the goat though...


----------



## Chadwick

Really just a trad boer, I figured with your affinity for fancy you would have dappled!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Really just a trad boer, I figured with your affinity for fancy you would have dappled!


I like the trads better  more consistent quality I think  Except Crossroads boers...I L-O-V-E their colored goats!


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, that's my thoughts on colored angoras also.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I don't like it when people breed for color over quality ...it makes me sad


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, get you color without losing the needs of the animal.


----------



## COgoatLover25

There are so many animals out there that I wish people would stop breeding...


----------



## Chadwick

Like hippopoto-mooses , they are getting dangerous around here!


----------



## Emzi00

Like Nigerians....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Like Nigerians....


you're just harsh, we're not talking about making breeds extinct here Emma! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> you're just harsh, we're not talking about making breeds extinct here Emma! :lol:


Not the breed, just the bad breeders of them.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Not the breed, just the bad breeders of them.


Oh! Now you're being REALLY harsh! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

The poor boys are getting their head burned off this afternoon.


----------



## Chadwick

Well, give them some extra snacks and love!


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> The poor boys are getting their head burned off this afternoon.


They really like it if you put a bag of ice on their heads right after they get burned


----------



## NubianFan

I will be at a lady's house, I won't have any way to put ice on them. I just hope it goes as well as it did with Daff. She is the same lady that did it for Daff. She really does an awesome job and knows goats almost as well as Jill. She is super nice too. I just don't get to see her much, because she is a busy lady and I don't like to bother her with little stuff.


----------



## Chadwick

Sounds like a good person to have around!


----------



## Chadwick

How'd it go Leslie ?


----------



## NubianFan

Well the deed is done, it went well, they cried a lot more than Daff did but then they are boys.  Anywho we cuddled and loved on them and then when they got back to mama she let them nurse first thing and babied them, so now they are back running aorund the field like nothing ever happened. I think they hated the car ride there and back worse than the actual disbudding, they both got a little motion sick.


----------



## Chadwick

Aww, did they get sick in the car or just whine?


----------



## NubianFan

They didn't whine or get sick, they just got really quiet and looked green around the gills.


----------



## goathiker

Hi peeps :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

:wave: Sup?


----------



## goathiker

Just relaxing for a bit before evening chores. What have you been up to?


----------



## Emzi00

Reading a book, terribly sad one too. Almost finished with it, but I should go to bed soon.


----------



## goathiker

Sounds good.


----------



## Emzi00

Oh gosh Jill, just noticed your new signature.. :slapfloor:


----------



## goathiker

LOL I thought it was appropriate for camping season.


----------



## Emzi00

Probably shouldn't mess with bigfoot either.... :chin:


----------



## CritterCarnival

:wave: Evening all


----------



## goathiker

Good Evening


----------



## sassykat6181

I think I jinxed myself. I went to the NH show today and was talking with Erica about how all my does have been good to me this season, either kidding during the day or before midnight. Well.....my last doe is on day 147 and lost her ligs around 6pm. Guess I'll be woken up to screams tonight. Lol


----------



## goathiker

She may wait until morning for you.


----------



## sassykat6181

Thanks Jill! She's still holding them in. Of course I didn't sleep much checking the camera and listening to all the barn noises on the monitor


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oooo...maybe today you'll get babies


----------



## kccjer

Quick in and out. Trail ride this last weekend....Both Lizzie and I are sunburned and our butts hurt. LOL Neither of us got hurt or thrown or fell off or anything horrible like that. Tent about blew away with us in it but that's just western Kansas for you. 

Headed to sale today...sheep and goats and then horses. 

Hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## sassykat6181

No kids yet. My friend is coming over to disbud, so Delta will probably start pushing when she gets here.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hope you sell what you need to Carmen!


----------



## Chadwick

Hey everyone!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Chad :wave:


----------



## Chadwick

What's going on?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Not much...you?


----------



## Chadwick

I got about 7 hrs of mowing done to try and get it done before the rain!

And I got a rock moving that is 4ft x 4ft and 18 inches thick! If I can get it to the front of camp I will be so happy!


----------



## COgoatLover25

7 hours? **yawn** that's all? I spent like 12 hours on the mower yesterday :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Haha, yeah, but two hours of it are at a camp 45 min away so the driving there and back eats up time.


----------



## goathiker

I'm hiding from the heat


----------



## Chadwick

How hot is it?

Or is the fuzz at your house!!!!


----------



## Chadwick

Love the bear joke!


----------



## goathiker

It's about 75. It jumped 25 degrees in 2 days.


----------



## Chadwick

I'm so ridiculous, I keep looking at the goat pasture/pen and thinking I hope they will be ok with knee high grass....knowing it's silly but still thinking it every time I look at it!


----------



## nchen7

Jill...that's nowhere NEAR hot! that's like nice temp for me! but I bet it's humid there....

Chad, the goaties will LOVE the tall grass. resist the urge to mow the goat pen! RESIST!!!


----------



## Chadwick

Haha, I know, but they are so little! Haha


----------



## Chadwick

How are the kids and chicks Ni?


----------



## sassykat6181

Beautiful triplet BUCKS! Ugh..... I needed does. I'm gonna go cry now


----------



## nchen7

awww Kat...sorry for your buck year. :hug: next year your girls will give LOTS of girls!

Chad, the kids are doing great! they're getting big, bounding everywhere, any piece of rock they can find, they'll climb on it. starting to nibble at things now. they're just so sweet. still small. chicks are good too! we lost one yesterday, but the two remaining are thriving. one gets really loud when you don't give her what she wants when she wants it. we tossed the other eggs (well, gave them to the dogs) as they were way over due and...didn't want them exploding in our oven. now I can use my oven again!

and don't worry. your goat babies will be plenty big by the time they get to you!


----------



## Chadwick

Chicks are fun, in the right environment!

I know they are gonna look huge compared to last time we saw them, at least angoras grow slowly, I can't imagine keeping track of a boer growing!

So what are you gonna bake first now that you have an oven?


----------



## ksalvagno

Chad, I would mow the goat area. My goats wouldn't eat it if it was too high.


----------



## nchen7

I'm thinking tres leche cake b/c I still have egg whites to use up. but instead of tres leche, i'll be doing dos leche (condensed milk and goats milk). I may do it tonight since the cake and milks have to sit together for a while..... we'll see how I feel after evening chores and dinner....


----------



## nchen7

really Karen? ours won't eat it if it's not high enough. they love the savannah grass, but only if it's long.

oh, Chad, have you seen your babies recently?


----------



## Chadwick

Nope we rescheduled for next Tuesday, I can pick ours out and get pictures of the actual ones!

Should I wait and see if they don't like the tall stuff then mow if they don't Karen and Ni?


----------



## ksalvagno

That is totally up to you. My goats don't like it super short but they also don't like it taller than them.


----------



## goathiker

Mine are fine no matter how tall it is until it gets seed heads. Then it gets tough and stemmy. Mine is annual rye grass and native prairie grasses.


----------



## Chadwick

Hmmmmm, this is seeded already and I have till the end of the month.......should I cut it high and let it grow again from there?


----------



## Chadwick

The leafy section of the plants are at about 6-8 inches, the straw and seeds are up around 18-20 so maybe I should cut just the straw out with a string trimmer.


----------



## nchen7

there are some grasses here they like seeded too....it's hard to say b/c ultimately, every goat is different. your little guys will tell you what they do and don't prefer.


----------



## CritterCarnival

If it's already seeded out, I would mow...seed heads and fibre goats probably don't work out to well. ::


----------



## goathiker

This is true. Plus some grasses die back when they are done seeding.


----------



## NubianFan

it is POURING rain here again I am soaked and I want to take a hot bath but it is also lightening.


----------



## Chadwick

Good point critter !


----------



## Chadwick

Ok, so after hearing what you all had to say I thought about wasted hay threads.....my goat eats all the leafs and tosses the stems......hmmmm.

So I cut the seed heads off with the trimmer and raked them into rows like a hay field to dry. The leafs will get more sun and grow taller this way and it is about 6-8 inches deep so I think we are good!


----------



## Chadwick

I did that really quick, my arms are burning!


----------



## nchen7

LOL! you're a crazy goat dude already, and you don't even HAVE any yet!! and won't for another month!!!! :laugh:

I think I screwed up the cake...will only know when it's done baking. added too much butter, then decided to add in more of the other ingredients. but then I think I ended up adding too much egg white. I'm no good with baking cake at night (cake is not my forte anyway....)


----------



## sassykat6181

I don't think the little triplet runt born today is going to make it  He's maybe a pound. I gave him BoSe and tube fed him colostrum but he can't hold his temp, won't nurse and I think he's having little seizures. Poor guy, something's not right. Boohoo!


----------



## Chadwick

Tired cakes are always goofy cakes!

I think I have always been a crazy goat guy....just that I was goatless! I have adored them for 29 yrs. plus I am Capricorn (goat) born in the year of the goat......it was trouble from the start!


----------



## Chadwick

Aww, I'm sorry Kat!


----------



## goathiker

Kat, have you tried giving some B complex? It can help with temp and brain/nerve issues.


Chad, is your Irish blood boiling a bit? ;-)


----------



## Chadwick

Why?


----------



## nchen7

oh wow! that's a lot of goat (or sheep in the Chinese zodiac) in you! do you also like hiking up hills or climbing mountains? I tell my bf he was a goat in a past life b/c he LOVES hills. I'm a flat land kind of gal.....


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, there is a steep rocky hillside here with a "trail" running over it I just jump around and play then wait for the rest of the trail hikers, then jump and play! 

My wife just screamed "and you are stubborn!"


----------



## sassykat6181

Thanks Jill. I didn't try the B complex. Totally forgot I'll do that now. He's toasty warm laying on me but still gets these shaky episodes


----------



## nchen7

poor guy. hope he feels better soon Kat!

Chad, you ARE a goat then. no doubt about it. there was no chance in your life except get goats at some point. you'll have to find a buck with red colouring that will also have a beard like yours. hehe


----------



## NubianFan

My nose is the enemy!!!!


----------



## Chadwick

That would be so cool! 

I was thinking if a make clothes out of the fiber I could just slip into the herd and become one of them!


----------



## Chadwick

I think the golden goursneys look a lot like me!


----------



## NubianFan

My goats already think I am part of the herd and I don't look all that goatish I don't think.....:thinking:


----------



## nchen7

no Leslie, I was just meaning that's Chad's last effort to assimilate as a goat.....

why is your nose your enemy?

I'm sleepy but the cake isn't done baking. argh.....should have done this during the day...


----------



## goathiker

Hey it's been done http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/07/20/goat-man-spotted-in-utah-mountains/


----------



## NubianFan

But I do like to hike and climb I climbed up this not too awful long ago


----------



## NubianFan

Well Ni, it is hateful and sore and it had a big pimple on it today and now where that was not only hurts but has dead skin sticking out that I can see all the time. Very frustrating, I am afraid to pull it off for fear it will start bleeding.


----------



## Chadwick

Mom advise......don't pick at it!


----------



## nchen7

oh...I HATE those! have you tried baking soda on it? I read/heard it helps dry out pimples. make a paste, smear it on, and leave it.

I'm not a climber. I like my feet on mother earth. I'm horrible on boats too. I'm "that girl" who's sea sick. every time we get invited on booze cruises, I bring crackers with me, and barely partake in the booze part. and, I end up napping somewhere. I'm not super fun on boats..... lol


----------



## Chadwick

And I am not going to "musk" my beard!


----------



## NubianFan

Can you imagine how much fun the goats woulda had climbing that with me?


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah! They would have a blast! It's really pretty too


----------



## NubianFan

I have seen lots of gorgeous goats the last couple of days, Nubians, Mini Nubians, Nigerians, Lamanchas, Saanens, Experimentals.... so many goats....I got to give the boys sire a scritchety scratch today too and he is a big ole sweet heart.


----------



## Chadwick

Where did you see them?


----------



## Chadwick

Hey momma B!!!


----------



## sassykat6181

I made him a sweater out of hubby's wool socks. It's 68 tonight but the poor little thing can't hold his temp If he makes it through the night I'll tube him again tomorrow


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, so tiny! Good luck! Love the sweater, two tone is cute!


----------



## goathiker

Wow, whoever was attached to the same placenta with him stole all his food. Poor little guy. He'll need tiny bits of food every couple hours.


----------



## NubianFan

I went to two different friends farms one is the lady that disbudded my bucklings for me and one is the lady that I bought Dru from and sent her back for boarding and breeding. They both have so many nice goats and are both super nice ladies.


----------



## Chadwick

Seems like every time it see a goat lately I wanna go back with hoof shears, coper boluses, and love!


----------



## fishin816

Hey Jill, do my bucks really need hay right now? Because they are eating nothing but pasture, and I give them ho hay… should I be? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

not these ladies, they both take super good care of their goats. They take it seriously. They are the ones locally I have learned from and would turn to, so between them and here on this board is where all my goat knowledge has come from pretty much


----------



## Chadwick

Nice!


----------



## Chadwick

Goodnight peeps!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Did someone say peeps!!!! I love those .... :drool: :lol: night Chad!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NubianFan

night Chad


----------



## COgoatLover25

What ? No one shares my like for Peeps candy? 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## sassykat6181

goathiker said:


> Wow, whoever was attached to the same placenta with him stole all his food. Poor little guy. He'll need tiny bits of food every couple hours.


She had a normal sized dark buckskin buckling and then two gold & white bucklings that practically came out at the same time. One larger than the other but not nearly as big as the buckskin.

This doe and I share a mutual non-friendship. She doesn't like me and I kinda don't like her. She's wild and runs from me if I look at her. I bought her as a yearling and she never calmed down. I've been talking about selling her.....I guess her payback was giving me buck kids


----------



## nchen7

oh no! lol. did you smear birthing fluid on yourself when she was giving birth and let her lick it off you? I read somewhere that it helps tame does down. also, letting them smell their milk on you...makes them thing you're their kid. good luck with that cute little buckling. he's just soooo tiny!!!


----------



## Chadwick

Anyone heard of canary grass hay? Found a hay seller that has Timothy and canary mix hay. But I never heard of canary grass, and don't know if it is good for the girls.


----------



## Chadwick

Goats like rocks, chad likes a challenge!!!


----------



## NubianFan

LOL you are funny.


----------



## kccjer

Hahaha. Good luck with that one Chad! Should keep you out of other trouble for a couple hours.


----------



## NyGoatMom

How is everyone? 

Nice Chad! I have one here you could move


----------



## Chadwick

No kidding, I had to take a break for dinner! It's about the size of our dinner table and you see the thickness.


----------



## NubianFan

I'm grumpy


----------



## COgoatLover25

What's up Leslie?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

Hey, why so grumpy?


----------



## NubianFan

Tired of some of the people I work with being unethical, juvenile, and tired of them throwing around sexual innuendos. I actually walked out of an office today because of the ridiculous carrying on between a male and female staff member right in front of me. I am just tired of the unprofessionalism and ready to move on to bigger and better things.


----------



## NubianFan

I also don't know whether it is worth it to confront them on it or just blow it off. Part of me really wants to call them on their crap but part of me says why bother, I am moving on soon anyway.


----------



## NubianFan

Sometimes I wonder if I even fit in this world. If I should have been born in a different era or different country or culture. I just feel like I expect so much more than what I am presented with on a daily basis. And I don't know if I am the problem or if they are.


----------



## NubianFan

wow apparently I am grumpy... and scary


----------



## NyGoatMom

Tell me about being grumpy....mom and I had it out today.


----------



## NubianFan

I am sorry Stephanie. I have had difficult time with my mother too. She will NEVER apologize if she has wronged me she might come clean my house or make me a favorite meal, but it is beyond her to just say "I'm sorry" She is a good mom in a lot of other ways and I try to remember that. I am sure she is draining if she doesn't connect as others do but I would try not to take it too personally. I know easier said than done.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh yeah, way easier....


----------



## NubianFan

That's odd, I hate to ask this and please don't take offense but does she has Asperger's Syndrome by any chance?


----------



## NyGoatMom

No offense taken...she basically has isolated herself so much that she can't "connect" in a relationship.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Edit rant due to guilt!!!!!! :/


----------



## NyGoatMom

Anyway, I will probably eat crow in the next couple of days.....I know it's the right thing to do :sigh:


----------



## NubianFan

Hey I have said I'm sorry before to someone that was important to me, when it should have been them saying they were sorry. Sometimes you just have to be the bigger person if the relationship is important to you. And I know this is important to you, I have heard you talk about her too many other times to think otherwise. AND I also know, only someone you care about can make you feel so frustrated, because if you didn't care it wouldn't' bother you.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, I hear ya! I was 220 yrs to late also! I have found it best to just ignore the eggheads and pretend they don't exist, it worked ok when I was stuck with them, now I see office folk maybe once a month. So I am as free as I will get till I do my own thing.


----------



## NyGoatMom

True...very true. I know my duty is to care for her as she gets older.Just wish we were close...and not so different.

How is your Dad Leslie?


----------



## Chadwick

Wow hat was late! That was for Leslie's grumpy!


----------



## Chadwick

I have a step father in law that has undiagnosed asberger's and he is textbook, they sound a lot alike, he spilled a huge cup of coffee in my wife's suburban and was worried that he wouldn't get more, didn't clean it or anything.

I helped build a Kingdom Hall one time! It took a week it was amazing!


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's awesome Chad! The quick builds are way cool 

Yep, sounds about right.


----------



## Chadwick

Sorry I'm running behind, went out to finish the rock, or at least get it out of the road.


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> Yeah, I hear ya! I was 220 yrs to late also! I have found it best to just ignore the eggheads and pretend they don't exist, it worked ok when I was stuck with them, now I see office folk maybe once a month. So I am as free as I will get till I do my own thing.


The thing is I kinda am a egg head. I am more serious, smart, and ethical than most of my officemates. I just feel they act so immature and reckless. They don't have a heart for the clients. They just don't get it. Years ago people had morals and values and ethics and a sense of decorum. I am all for whooping it up when it is time to play. I have a sense of humor but there is a time and place for everything and acting like a durn fool in a mental health clinic IS NOT that place in my opinion. I guess they see me as a stick in the mud but I feel thisclose to writing them up for all the sexual bull I have to put up with everyday.


----------



## NubianFan

Dad is okay, they are thinking now they might can do both radiation and chemo nothing has started yet, so right now he feels decent. He was talking today again about fixing/building fence.... he is so unstoppable in some ways.


----------



## Chadwick

Good if he can do both that means his body still has it to make it through both!


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick

I just used egghead in place of calling bad names, you could substitute the corporate folk or whatever!


----------



## NubianFan

LOL well I would like to call these people bozos....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Glad he is better Leslie, even if at least for the moment.

Chad...that boulder is huge Lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

I always was frustrated with people when I worked too. The nurses I worked with, lots of them have some nasty mouths! They talked about totally innappropriate things, especially for a work environment.
I hated that....funny thing was, when they would all swear constantly, I would remind them it was terrible language (in a nice way) and after that when they were talking to me and if they swore...they would say Oh, sorry Steph! :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, hope he has lots of good moments! 

Yeah it's so heavy the tractor won't lift it, it can only roll it on logs! And I got it on the logs myself, weak tractor!


----------



## NyGoatMom

How did you do that??? :shock:


----------



## Chadwick

The best thing I ever did more myself and my state of mind was stop swearing, it really makes your outlook poor. I did it because of working at church camps and within 6 months I felt happier.


----------



## Chadwick

Tree leaver! About a 25 ft oak pole and a fulcrum! Then I pushed the first rolling log under and that gave me space to lift the back side and get a roller in.

Work smart!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Dang....I would have had no idea...work smarter not harder!

And yes, swearing makes people sound bad. No need of it I tell ya! Krikey


----------



## Chadwick

I this case the harder option is an impossibility I think it is in the 5-7 thousand lbs range!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Second thunderstorm today.....evening chores should be fun :/


----------



## NyGoatMom

So Chad, I'm confused....you live on a GS Campground?


----------



## NubianFan

Chad you remind me so much of dad with his never give up attitude and he would always find a way to get something done. He never knew can't. I wonder if that is the Irish? 
I know when I get knocked down I always get up. People always tell me that I am so strong to have gone through all I have gone through. I don't know that I am any stronger I just don't know anything but to get up and keep going. Like Dory in Finding Nemo said "Just keep swimming, Just keep swimming"


----------



## NyGoatMom

:ROFL: My kids and I have sang that to ourselves at times :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

What do we do? We swim,swim,swim!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I have never had any real support from my parents...so I have a hard time not trying to fix something myself, or rely on other people to help. For quite some time I was a single mom with 5 kids....you just get it done!


----------



## Chadwick

What do you do just swim , swim 

Yes, I am the camp ranger, it like janitor security camp host manager, maintenance, leader all rolled up into one position. And there is staff housing on camp so that a toilet never goes un-plunged!!!

Yes that's the irish, there were farmers on islands that had just rock fields, they would just carry large baskets like backpacks full of seaweed from the beach to their high rock farms and compost it to have dirt to grow in. Then the rainy season would wash the dirt away between the rocks and they would start over!


----------



## Chadwick

I was writing that here while you were! Great minds.....except I didn't know the actual words!

Swim swim swim!


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: I loved that movie 

That's interesting about the Irish....ok, so you live there year round?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Sorry guys but I didn't go through the whole conversation... So any exciting stuff since I been gone?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Mostly from me was ranting....sorry, I felt guilty so i deleted it.....


----------



## nchen7

Leslie and Chad, you were born right in the time that you need to be born in. the universe makes sure of that!

and Leslie and Stephanie, sorry about your moms. I have much difficulty with mine as well. I haven't spoken to her for months.

Chad, impressive with the boulder! keep your core engaged so you don't rip your back apart....


----------



## Chadwick

Yep, we have campers all year, but it is way slower in the winter, we don't have "summer camp" it's just a troop camping camp. So GS troops come on Thursday or Friday and leave sat or Sunday typically. If everything goes great I am a hero, if something goes wrong it's my fault! So far I have stayed on top of things and the troop leaders love me!

Before that I was a maintenance man at church camps with summer camp. The last one was 600-800 camper a week for 10 weeks of summer and around 500 campers a weekend the rest of the year. So this 30-50 girls a week is a dream!


----------



## Chadwick

Yep great movie, my son was just the right age for it when we bought it......I may have seen it 100 times or at least parts of it!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Awesome....bet it keeps you busy!

Ni~ How are the chicks?


----------



## Chadwick

Oh Ni my back was done years ago! Now I have to listen to my body or I don't get up again! 

It has gotten better, the first 6 years after I broke it were terrible!


----------



## nchen7

OH! I forgot to update you. so the third one didn't make it.....our heating implement that my bf rigged up (different to how I did it) fell on it and smushed the little on.  he got really sad so I didn't push the subject. anyway, the remaining two are awesome! they go to their homes hopefully this weekend.

we gave the other eggs to the dogs (eewwww). I kept candling them, and no movement. the dogs liked their treats..... 

I LOVE Finding Nemo. I can't wait for Finding Dory!


----------



## nchen7

Chadwick said:


> Oh Ni my back was done years ago! Now I have to listen to my body or I don't get up again!
> 
> It has gotten better, the first 6 years after I broke it were terrible!


in yoga, we always say "belly button to spine". remember that saying every time you lift something! that's how Chinese rice farmers (who squat, bend over, and lift stuff) can do their stuff day in and day out.

also, bend from hips! not your lower back!!!


----------



## Chadwick

What, I don't get it? What do I do with my belly button and spine?


----------



## nchen7

just suck your belly in (and when you do, it's like trying to touch the inside of your belly button to the inside of your spine). not an extreme amount, but even a little bit helps hold your core in


----------



## NubianFan

Ni don't get the wrong impression. My mom is awesome in a lot of ways, she just is one of those people who just can't admit they were ever wrong and say they are sorry. 
If I have ever needed anything my entire life she was there. anything. so I can't really complain.


----------



## nchen7

that's awesome Leslie. but it is frustrating she can't say sorry.


----------



## Chadwick

Ok! Belly button to spine it is!


----------



## goathiker

Chad


----------



## Chadwick

Ok, now can I take back that question and not have seen that?

That's just ridiculously stupid! Look I can catch something that is tyed down! And why do you need to pick it up to waste level to slam it down....

Now the irish blood is boiling Jill!


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, it's pretty sad.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, it is especially when you hear the goats screaming 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Chadwick

If I ever have trouble with low blood pressure I won't need meds I'll just watch that again! My blood pressure is way up I can feel it!


----------



## Chadwick

What's next roping Yorkshire terriers?


----------



## NyGoatMom

That is horrific  How is that a sport? Sportmanship used to mean something much different than scaring animals to death and mauling them. That sickens me.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I will not be buying Carrhart................


----------



## COgoatLover25

NyGoatMom said:


> I will not be buying Carrhart................


Y not?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NyGoatMom

They support that cruelty.


----------



## COgoatLover25

NyGoatMom said:


> They support that cruelty.


Oh...ugh

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NyGoatMom

yeah.


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's not good 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah and Dodge too.......and American Quarteerhorse


----------



## COgoatLover25

The AQHA ?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Look at the last bit of video....it lists them...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Darn, all my horses are registered there :-/


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NyGoatMom

aw man.....


----------



## COgoatLover25

I didn't know at the time though ! 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, might have changed your mind....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah! But , of course most of them were already registered there when I got them ...


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NyGoatMom

How many do you have?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Welp....gonna watch a movie...and try to get the images of goat tying outta my head!


----------



## Mamaboyd

I am just relaxing watching youtube videos of the group Celtic Thunder...awesome music and and not hard on the eyes either:wink:


----------



## goathiker

I'm watching Americas Got Talent...


----------



## canyontrailgoats

I'm watching duck dynasty reruns...you gotta love them bearded men!


----------



## COgoatLover25

NyGoatMom said:


> How many do you have?


4 big horses and 1 mini

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## ThreeHavens

I'm watching anime ...

No judging. :laugh:


----------



## Chadwick

Just got back from getting my chaffhaye bags, man it smells good! I could just about eat it myself!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chaffhaye is like heaven for goats :lol: Is that what you're using it for?


----------



## Chadwick

No I'm not using for heaven just to feed them! Hahahah

Oh wait

No I was looking for a really luxurious bedding! Hahahahahaha


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol: My goats love it  We get a discounted bag at the feedstore every now and then


----------



## Chadwick

I'm telling ya, it smells divine! They should love it, I will also have hay and any other treats like a carrot or random apple slice too, but there is a lot of good things I have found about the chaffhaye


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I wish I could do the chaffhaye.. Just no dealers close enough to make it worth while.. I use the Lucerne Farms Alfa Supreme instead.. Better then nothing..


----------



## goathiker

I use Haystack farms Alfa-glow. They love it. I just mix a couple handfuls in their bucket with their alfalfa pellets.


----------



## nchen7

one of our feed store brought in Arco alfalfa pellets. it smells really nice compared to the other stuff.

Chad, look at you! getting all ready for your babies!! everyone else getting excited for goat babies to arrive?


----------



## nchen7

I feel bad for Mabel. all the boys are "practicing" on her already... although, she's trying to retaliate by mounting them this morning. it's cute and funny!


----------



## goathiker

That's so funny.


----------



## goathiker

It's that time of year again. Have all the Goatspotters got their hammers in their trunk? 
We know that no Goatspotter would ever leave a child they saw unattended in a car in the summer heat. 

"Goat people with hammers time".


----------



## Chadwick

Huh, hammers? Are people putting kids in car sing the heat, I hate that, there were always kids dying in cars in FL because new or bad parents would forget them in there.

Oh yeah, we are all beside ourselves Ni! My son is saying at least twice a day, will you guys let me eat in The barn so I don't hafta come inside? Haha


----------



## Chadwick

We had to drive 2 hrs south for this but a new dealer is starting to carry it 45 min north in a few weeks soooo!


----------



## goathiker

Yep, the biggest problem, besides the stupid parents themselves, is that no one ever has anything to break a window with. It is perfectly legal to break a window to get air to a child.


----------



## Chadwick

Had a Girl Scout leader I was talking to this weekend that had a cool glow in the dark paracord bracele. I said that's cool where did you get it, and she said oh I own the paracordstore.com and survivalcentral.com. So today I got a glow bracelet and a pen and some decals in the mail with a note that I was doing a great job around camp! So nice!


----------



## Chadwick

I always have a hammer, for that matter I could take apart your car in a paring lot!!!


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, Ni the place I got the chaffhaye from was a trucking yard too, I so wanted to say loudly belly button to spine! right before I picked up the bags just to see the reaction, but I chickened out!


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol Chad...."Belly button to spine!" Imagine the looks you'd have gotten :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, these guys were truckers and I mean if you saw them you'd say look at that trucker! It would have been priceless if I'd have had the guts to do it!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Belly button to spine?? I'm guessing I'm missing something! LOL


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, from yesterday, if you pull your abs in a little before you lift something it is good for your back, the saying to remember to do it....belly button to spine, I'm trying it on advise from Ni but thought the big burly tough guys would be fun to mess with by saying it.


----------



## NyGoatMom

hehehe....I doubt any trucker could get belly button to spine :lol:  jk!


----------



## Chadwick

Hahahaha!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chadwick said:


> Yeah, from yesterday, if you pull your abs in a little before you lift something it is good for your back, the saying to remember to do it....belly button to spine, I'm trying it on advise from Ni but thought the big burly tough guys would be fun to mess with by saying it.


Aaahh! I see! Makes more sense now! LOL! 
And that would have been really funny!


----------



## nchen7

LOL Chad!!!! glad you remember!! it's one of those weird things yoga instructors say. you can say "engage your core" but "belly button to spine!" is much more fun. plus now, you'll never forget to engage your core when you're lifting stuff! better for your back....

oh Jill, some people should not have kids. last year, some dad "forgot" his 2 yr old in the car, and the 2 yr old died. the family was distraught. I kinda felt bad, but SERIOUSLY.....how do you leave a kid in the car and forget? it's always hot here....we're in the tropics!


----------



## Chadwick

When my son was born in FL I was so paranoid I was gonna do that, I would grab him and look in the car twice to be sure I had him! Yeah I'm a paranoid dad!

I don't know engage your core could be just as good! Looking at the bag just yell "engage your core!" And then grab it with no expression or explanation!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'm gonna be different.....I know it's terrible...but it does honestly happen to good people. My friend years back would have drove off with her daughter in the car seat on the roof if I hadn't said something! She was so rushed and trying to get toddlers in the car and the bags,etc. The angle we were parked on had a play in it too....
I have never done it myself over the years but I do know some people are naturally "flighty" to begin with and therefore it can lead to disaster


----------



## NyGoatMom

I hear ya Chad.......I always had to triple check!


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah it can happen, most of the time it was a dad that didn't usually have the child and would go to work like normal, forget to stop at the babysitter park and go to work. Just normal routine that caused the issue. 

It's the stay here while I go shopping folks that boil my blood!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh I know....I wouldn't go into a convenience store without someone to watch...it was rough sometimes too because I had the twins. So many times I dragged in two car seats!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh and my twin stroller? That was my girl!


----------



## nchen7

twins! *shudder* that's a lot of same aged kids! I can't even fathom having one to chase after, let alone 2. and Stephanie you said you have 5?!?! that must have been pandemonium in your house!

ok...off to dinner at a friends. chat with you lovely people later!


----------



## Chadwick

You had twins! Wow, and I thought getting one in and out for something small was trouble!


----------



## goathiker

You have no sense of adventure Ni. I had 4 16 to 18 months apart. I tell you what though, that last boy was potty trained before he was 2.


----------



## NubianFan

one of my bucklings has white foam coming out of his mouth. He has been eating clover could that be the cause? He isn't bloated at all. Everything else seems normal.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yes, I had a son, then another son, then another son, then a son and daughter together


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, Irish twins twice huh?!?! You are hardcore!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Uh-Oh Leslie...is he acting off? I know Daisy Mae used to foam when she first started eating alfalfa...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Isn't it fun Jill when one's in the litterbox and the other is playing in the toilet? Hmmm, decisions,decisions...which way first? :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

nchen7 said:


> twins! *shudder* that's a lot of same aged kids! I can't even fathom having one to chase after, let alone 2. and Stephanie you said you have 5?!?! that must have been pandemonium in your house!
> 
> ok...off to dinner at a friends. chat with you lovely people later!


Well, honestly, yes, it was! lol
My oldest is going to be 27 this year, then my second son will be 25, my third son is going on 21 and the twins will be 16.


----------



## goathiker

Mine were more into hanging all their dolls in the trees and throwing the dresser drawers out the second story window. They once decorated the entire kitchen with peanut butter and jelly at 3:00 in the morning.


----------



## NubianFan

No he is acting fine, we washed off the foam and he is nibbling on grass and leaves and running around keeping up with the herd and tackling mama for milk.


----------



## goathiker

Mine are 28,27,25, and 24


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, it's just the clover Leslie. It happens to horses too sometimes.


----------



## Chadwick

So, was the plan to always have male teenage angst in the house!


----------



## NubianFan

They have all been eating white clover, I have heard of the white clover slobbers in horses and wondered if it was something similar but didn't know if that happened in goats. Or if something more sinister is at work.


----------



## goathiker

Yep, it's the same thing.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yep, mine once coated the entire kitchen floor in ice cream,milk,coffee grounds and ice cubes and were in bathing suits skating across it. I learned to use toothpicks on my eyes after that :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Thank you lord for giving us just one!


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> Yep, it's the same thing.


Phew that is what I thought but good to have it confirmed. It SCARED the holy crud out of my daughter she came running in screaming "there is something wrong with one of the babies mom come look!!!!" while I was on an important phone call..... She is a good goatie mom.


----------



## NyGoatMom

^^lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

I meant that for Chad's comment!


----------



## NubianFan

chadwick said:


> thank you lord for giving us just one!


:rofl: :slapfloor:


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahaha...I could tell a lot of stories, but I won't scare you...


----------



## Chadwick

This one doesn't need any help thinking of stuff!


----------



## Chadwick

So, the only thing clover does is make them foamy mouthed? There was a big hub-bub about it earlier and I got all freaked cause I had it all over!


----------



## NubianFan

BBQ chicken in aluminum foil
just enough money for my gas and oil
who needs their shrimp and their caviar
I'd sooner have you just the way you are
Rich people got their money to burn
Mansion on the hill and diamonds and furs
It can't compare as far as I can see
Next to you sitting Next to me


----------



## NubianFan

One of my favorite meals is oven baked bbq chicken thighs or leg quarters. I am having bbq'd leg quarters right now, I have it all over me sauce and grease is everywhere, couldnt be happier!! Everytime I eat it I think of that song LOL


----------



## goathiker

If they eat way too much they can get foamy bloat from it. Foamy mouth with no tummy ache isn't a problem though. It's only white clover that causes this effect.


----------



## goathiker

I'm doing ribs tonight.


----------



## NubianFan

thats yum too although the best ribs I ever had believe it or not were at a gas station restaurant and they were done in brown gravy instead of bbq sauce. DELICIOUS of course that place is out of business now....


----------



## goathiker

Hmm, I still have the pan juices off our steak from the other night. Maybe I'll try that with some rice.


----------



## goathiker

Oh, there was a Russian Mennonite couple looking at the house next door. I sure hope they move in, they would be perfect.


----------



## NubianFan

it was good good I tell ya. I have never tried to do it myself but I don't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## Chadwick

I had a rib joint that was a shack in FL, they were so good! People here don't know what BBQ is they do a vinegar salty thing......ew


----------



## goathiker

We have a little place that is owned by Puerto Ricans. They make the BQ pork and chicken I ever had.


----------



## NyGoatMom

My husband says that BBQ is pulled pork.....he lived in the south for years....

I moved down to Va and went to a sandwich place, I asked for a grinder and they looked at me like I was dumb as a rock :lol: It's a _sub_...oh, ok


----------



## Chadwick

Haha, yeah I wouldn't know grinder either! Unless you needed an angle grinder!


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol...they also did not understand hamburg on my pizza....said they didn't have that, so i asked what they had and they told me ...pepperoni,ham,GROUND BEEF....I said "Yeah, I'll take the ground beef" :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah BBQ is pulled pork

Ribs is hickory smoked loooong

Beef sandwich is bbq style beef


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ahhhhh, ok...where up here is BBQ sauce and a grill...........


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'll tell you though....I loved grits with butter!


----------



## goathiker

I just found something scary.

They're getting set to release GMO Blue grass in 2016. Because the gene is hand fired into the seed and then the grass is bred from there, they don't have to lable it GMO. The way grass breeds and spreads this stuff will be crossing breeding every where and contaminating all the organic pastures.


----------



## Chadwick

Wait hamburg? Haha

Never heard that one but you would think it self explaining! Unless you wanted a German city on it!


----------



## Chadwick

goathiker said:


> I just found something scary.
> 
> They're getting set to release GMO Blue grass in 2016. Because the gene is hand fired into the seed and then the grass is bred from there, they don't have to lable it GMO. The way grass breeds and spreads this stuff will be crossing breeding every where and contaminating all the organic pastures.


Ugh, why do we need that? Man we are dumb sometimes!


----------



## ksalvagno

At this rate, we will be GMO everything in no time. Wether we want it or not.

On my second week of my new job. It is going well but I'm exhausted. Not used to being on a schedule. Also exhausting to be learning so many new things at once. But I really like the owner and everyone who works there is very nice. I think it is going to be a very good fit for me.


----------



## Chadwick

Oh another fun thing that you only get in the south!

Can I get a coke?
Sure what kind?
Oh, I'll take a sprite, thanks.

A coke is a pop,soda but not always a coke brand coke, that really get northern folk!

Can I get a coke
Sure what kind
Huh???


----------



## goathiker

Sounds good Karen, Hopefully it will continue to work out.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Jill, that is disturbing...

Karen...I am so happy you like your job  How do the girls handle you being gone?


----------



## ksalvagno

Thanks. I hope so to. I was hoping to find a job that I could work at for a long time as I'm getting older and still be able to do into my 60's and 70's. Done with all the career stuff. Just want to get out and be around people and earn some extra money.

My mom is in her 70's and working an office type part time job and loves being able to get out of the house and make a little money.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Chad~ This is why it is called a hamburger...and "ground beef" is interchangeable up here with Hamburg...

Quote~Another version of the creation of the hamburger is that of German cook Otto Kuasw, who created a very popular sailors' sandwich made of a fillet of beef patty fried in butter, served with a fried egg, between two toasted buns in 1891, at a post in Hamburg, Germany.


----------



## ksalvagno

Hamburger and ground beef are interchangeable in Ohio too. At least in the Cleveland and Columbus areas.


----------



## goathiker

Yep, and I love a traditional hamburg with out all the extra stuff on it.


----------



## Chadwick

That sounds good!


----------



## NyGoatMom

me too ...I love hamburg!


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahaha....it is


----------



## Chadwick

If you said hamburg to me I would just assume that's what you meant!


----------



## NubianFan

NyGoatMom said:


> lol...they also did not understand hamburg on my pizza....said they didn't have that, so i asked what they had and they told me ...pepperoni,ham,GROUND BEEF....I said "Yeah, I'll take the ground beef" :lol:


That's not southern that's just dumb. If you had told me you wanted hamburger on your pizza I would know what you meant and so would all my friends. The grinder thing I can understand because I was grown before I knew all the names for a subway sandwich, subs, hoagies, grinders, too many dang names for the same thing and those do seem to be pretty regional.
But sometimes you just run into a dummy, doesn't mean they speak for the whole area. Case in point my mom asked for hot tea in a restaurant and the silly little girls working there didn't know what to do, so they brought her sweet tea in a glass without ice..... mom said "no I wanted hot tea" They said "do you want us to microwave it" Finally a grown up came out of the back and fixed mom a cup of hot tea. They were teen age girls and they didn't know what hot tea was, but it wasn't because they were southern it was because they were dumb girls who probably had never had their nose out of facebook long enough to notice the world around them. 
And I ain't dissing the teenagers either, just that particular clueless brand of them that are too self absorbed to know anything.


----------



## ksalvagno

NyGoatMom said:


> Karen...I am so happy you like your job  How do the girls handle you being gone?


The goats are doing the fine. The dogs are the puckered ones. Luckily DH gets home before me so he has to deal with them.


----------



## Chadwick

Ground beef, not the sandwich


----------



## NyGoatMom

I hear ya Leslie....sometimes it is just ignorant...I am guilty too....I once had a visitor come up from the south with a friend. She asked me for tea...I made her tea. She was like, Nooooo....COLD tea


----------



## NyGoatMom

How many hours are you doing?


----------



## NubianFan

Well she should have been specific. But it was her culture showing that made her assume asking for tea would get her iced tea


----------



## Chadwick

If you ask for iced tea here they bring it not sweet, if you ask for sweet tea they don't have it! Then you gotta try to melt sugar in ice cold tea......not gonna happen!


----------



## NubianFan

I am still on the great saxophone quest.... LOL so many saxophones so little time...


----------



## NyGoatMom

I wondered why on earth anyone would want a cup of tea on a 90 degree day :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

NyGoatMom said:


> I wondered why on earth anyone would want a cup of tea on a 90 degree day :lol:


:lol::ROFL:


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol:


----------



## ksalvagno

NyGoatMom said:


> How many hours are you doing?


About 27. It won't end up being exactly the same thing every week. Depends on what needs to get done and how many new clients start that week.


----------



## NubianFan

I am southern and I love me some sweet iced tea, I call it the elixir of life.... HOWEVER that crap that some people serve that is sugar syrup tinted lightly brown is criminal. 
Our family always made it strong and medium sweet. 3/4 cup of sugar to a gallon. Most people use a cup and I DO know some people that use two cups for a gallon. Our tea was a very dark red brown, strong brewed. It is So YUM. But I really won't order tea out, because no one knows how to make it even here in the south.


----------



## Chadwick

Hey uh, you got a little culture hangin out there!


----------



## goathiker

Just to make this more fun, we call call sub sandwiches Hoagies.


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol...my son lives in Va and he adores sweet tea, about all he drinks!


----------



## Chadwick

Add a little lemongrass in like the FL people do next time while it's brewing, then you can know what I miss!


----------



## NubianFan

Oh I am scary southern. I will admit it. I am country and ******* too. Doesn't bother me. It makes some things hard though. Try being a country girl with a master's degree who is attracted to ******* men and see just how far that gets ya....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Let's see, grinders, hoagies, subs, what else?


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, southern sweet tea is like gold!


----------



## NubianFan

Never had lemongrass Chad, we have wild mint that grows here though. My granny taught me what it was. It is sweetmint. I am the only one left in the family that can identify it growing wild. Granny used to put it in the tea sometimes.... Pretty good.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Do you have a pic of it Leslie?


----------



## NubianFan

hero, poor boy are also names for a sub sandwich


----------



## NyGoatMom

I like iced tea well enough, but 4C is ok by me too...lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

really? poor boy? You can't be poor here and buy a sub!


----------



## NubianFan

poor boys are a tad different though, they usually have crawfish or oysters on them, that is a cajun term for sub sandwich.


----------



## NyGoatMom

ewwwwww. sorry, that sounds nasty!


----------



## NubianFan

Now see I had to look up 4C it is kinda like Kool Aid I guess but we don't have that here.


----------



## NyGoatMom

What? No 4C Iced Tea mix? That's awful! lol The raspberry is awesome


----------



## NubianFan

No we have some drink mixes but never heard of 4C We have a peach tea one I like and a mango pineapple tea one I like.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I like Tang too........


----------



## goathiker

Ah, the drink of the moon landing astronauts. :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I like these grape drink sticks that you are supposed to mix with bottled water only I just mix them with tap water, so yum. I also really like v8 and tomato juice which is weird I know but I am kinda weird. and I love cranberry juice and grapefruit juice and orange juice.


----------



## NyGoatMom

yep, moon guys drink!Love it!!

I like regular or Ruby Red Grapefruit juice, orange, apple ,cranberry, white grape, purple grape, lemonade, ....not a lot I don't like...but Guava...now that's some nasty nectar!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I did have my kids young Ni...I was a misguided teen for sure! By 18 I had 2 kids..........


----------



## NubianFan

I really dont care much for lemonade unless it is fresh squeezed and I make it or someone else who makes it like me makes it. 
I do love limeade but then I prefer lime taste to lemon taste. I like lime in my diet coke and in my iced tea, I hate iced tea with lemon bleh.... we need a tongue lolling out icon here.... bleh.....


----------



## NyGoatMom

I agree...I'd love some new smileys!


----------



## nchen7

Jill - I have no sense of adventure with kids. they're cute, they're fun, they smell great as babies, and I like them and all, but.....I'm glad to give them back to their parents! I love me a good night's rest!

Stephanie - that's a LOT of boys in one house! I almost feel bad for your daughter..... lol.

And, I'm just a little bit older than both of your eldest kids..... :shock:

Karen - I'm glad things are going will so far at your new job. starting regular hours is exhausting, but you'll be able to get a hang of it! hope it keeps going well for you.

Chad - I LOVE lemongrass iced tea! put some lemon balm and ginger in it, and it's just delightful! I make really strong tea (of whatever kind you want), and after steep, dump the whole thing into a large glass of ice. INSTANT iced tea of any kind you like!

As for hot tea on a hot day, it helps you sweat, which helps you cool down. Chinese people carry hot tea wherever they go - tea leaves in a to-go jar. I do it too here, and I get weird looks.... but I don't really care.....

I've come back long enough to be caught up and just about to head to bed.


----------



## nchen7

wow! 2 kids before 18! had I tried that in my household, someone would have thrown be down the stairs in hopes of starting the aborting process..... lol

Leslie, get your limes while you can. there's a virus killing all the lime trees, and the Mexican drug cartels are holding limes hostage....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well, my mom kicked me out when I got pregnant for my first, by 16 I was on my own.


----------



## NubianFan

I am watching this sax, it started out 3 hours ago at a bid of 188.50 with 50 shipping and handling, it has went out of my price range at this point at 322 and 50 shipping, it has 8 minutes to go and I am wondering how high it will go.


----------



## nchen7

I'm impressed! when I was 16 I was babysitting my then 2 yr old brother. so....I *kinda* had my hands full with a kid then. it just wasn't mine. even though strangers THOUGHT he was mine.


----------



## ksalvagno

Isn't there something hurting the coffee beans too? Sounds like we may need to get used to doing without some foods.


----------



## goathiker

I got married at 17 after a lot of fighting, arguing, and threatening. It was worth it.


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's a lotta years between you two...


----------



## nchen7

yes...global warming. getting too hot for coffee beans. this citrus virus has been around for a few years though. but everyone's starting to feel the effects. I just find it somewhat comical that the Mexican drug cartels are holding limes hostage.... but I guess things like this will happen more in our future.....

maybe it's time to start investing in a lime orchard down here..... hrmmmm......


----------



## NyGoatMom

It's like food in this country is no longer safe


----------



## NyGoatMom

Tell me about the citrus virus...


----------



## nchen7

NyGoatMom said:


> That's a lotta years between you two...


yep...half siblings. I have another one on my dad's side who I've met once and never talk to. I was the free live in nanny. it was nice, i could never go out anyway, so may as well just take care of a kid....

I heard a lot of Chinese immigrant families have a big spread between kids - the one kid policy in china. people have kids there, immigrate, then decide to have another one b/c they're allowed to.


----------



## nchen7

NyGoatMom said:


> Tell me about the citrus virus...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citrus_tristeza_virus

it's affected some citrus on this island too. and there's some virus going around other Caribbean islands killing off coconut trees.... world is getting weird.....


----------



## goathiker

World is fighting back. Famine is mother Earth's favorite way to thin a herd...


----------



## NyGoatMom

nchen7 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citrus_tristeza_virus
> 
> it's affected some citrus on this island too. and there's some virus going around other Caribbean islands killing off coconut trees.... world is getting weird.....


 So sad what we are doing to this planet......


----------



## NubianFan

it went for 336 or 386 with shipping that is really a steal for a sax like that, but I couldn't afford it and take the risk it needed a full pad job which is 350. The auction said it needed new pads. I want something she can play. Why oh why did my kid have to be interested in the most expensive instrument. She really wants a bari sax now do you have any idea what those things cost!! It took our whole family pooling money to buy her alto for her for her birthday last year and mom and dad already said they'd put in money this year to go toward another tenor or bari if she wants one and I can find a good one cheap


----------



## goathiker

The contents of my buck pen are in the backyard...BRB


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> The contents of my buck pen are in the backyard...BRB


Oh crud~~~!!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

aye.aye,aye....Jill...naughty goats! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well, I hope you round em up quickly! 
Night all, I gotta go to sleep :wave:


----------



## nchen7

goathiker said:


> World is fighting back. Famine is mother Earth's favorite way to thin a herd...


and...the humans are helping it along by speeding up climate change, making all these GMOs and chemicals that mimic estrogen.......


----------



## nchen7

bed time for me too. nite nite everyone!


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Stephanie and Ni.


----------



## nchen7

last thing....someone down the street was having a plastic fire earlier, and now it's the "embers" burning and stinking up the whole street. i can smell it inside the house. guess i'll be sniffing that all night long....... yaaaayyy???? it smells incredibly bad!


----------



## NubianFan

Night everyone I am going to


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie.

Guess what I'll be fixing tomorrow?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Whatcha fixin Jill?


----------



## goathiker

My buck pen...


----------



## Chadwick

You wanna know about herd thinning look up irish history from 1844-1851 the island went from almost 8 million to almost 3 million in that time period.


----------



## nchen7

dang...that's a lot. sad, but.....Mother Earth is always looking for balance, and right now....we are in a state of imbalance.


----------



## Chadwick

Yep, just a good thing all the baby boomers didn't follow suit and all have 6-8 kids too or we would be packed in like sardines!


----------



## nchen7

true....

so down here, there's a local saying that goes "one child is no child at all". older Bajans usually berate people who only choose to have 1....people down here seem to aim for 3 or 4


----------



## nchen7

oh...and the genius minister of education stated earlier this year that people need to have more babies so that the kids can pay for the adults - no mention of maybe these kids should be skilled and be able to actually work. I foresee lots of kids in the welfare system, in a country that already has way too much debt..... idiots.


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, that's kind of old world thinking! In old Ireland there were laws that you were to supply your old family members with several commodities everyday from firewood to fish etc


----------



## nchen7

old laws are funny!

so we figured out where the plastic smell is coming from.... there was an old guy 2 doors down. he died January 2013. we think his family members have been taking care of the house every once in a while. well, yesterday it seems as if someone came into the house, took all his stuff, and started a tire fire to burn his belongings. WTH?!?!?!?!?! seriously. I'm so glad to be moving from this insanity. i'm wishing I had a ski mask so I didn't have to smell the stink. I slept with the sheets over my face (which I never do) so I didn't have to smell it. BLEH! don't people realize it's TOXIC?!?!?!?


----------



## Chadwick

Wow! A tire fire to burn stuff huh! That's wierd most stuff burns without tires!


----------



## Chadwick

Do you happen to know how china has dealt with elderly need throughout time?


----------



## nchen7

you'd think, but ppl are lazy and want to just burn everything. if you start a tire fire, it will burn for ages, no matter what you put on top (like green stuff), and you don't have to worry about tending the flame like a regular organic fire. people also burn plastics and stuff in their fires. I mean.....there's garbage pick up. I have no clue why people do it, except for sheer laziness. drives me insane. you tell them not to, and they just shrug and don't care. I'm glad the wind is blowing it away most of the time. just hope the wind doesn't shift permanently.


----------



## nchen7

traditionally, kids take care of their elderly parents, mainly the wife of the eldest son does most of the work. people still do that to this day. everyone lives under the same roof.


----------



## Chadwick

Cool, I ask because as far as old rules go, they probably have so e of the oldest!


----------



## nchen7

yep. it's all about the eldest son. daughters are worthless..... my great grandma was "sold" to her husbands family when she was like 9. that's why there were so many girls up for adoption for so long, rural families don't want them with the 1 child policy (which apparently they just got rid of....)


----------



## Chadwick

That's sad!


----------



## nchen7

yea, but they're trying not to do that anymore b/c they've lost generations of girls to north America and Europe, and there are villages that have like 9 guys to 1 girl. that's not good.... there are also issues now with women being kidnapped and sold as wives. last time I was in china my friends jokingly (but not so much jokingly) told me to be careful of the kidnappers.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, that sounds like something to be aware of!


----------



## nchen7

ah, it's fine. they don't want me anyway. I'm too feisty and opinionated. I'm no good as a rural Chinese farm wife cuz i don't obey...i fight back!


----------



## Chadwick

Haha, yeah they would have another thing coming! 

Hey this slave wife is broken! She doesn't do what she's told and she bites!


----------



## nchen7

totally! they'd pay for me to go away quite quickly!


----------



## goathiker

This is good...Not

http://www.anh-usa.org/agent-orange-soy-just-another-day-at-usda/


----------



## NubianFan

good grief what will they think of next


----------



## NubianFan

I am so tired and sore. This stupid tetanus shot is making my body ache and the stupid antibiotic makes me have a horrid taste in my mouth all day long.... bleh.....


----------



## NubianFan

Jill did you get the bucks all fixed up?


----------



## nchen7

Jill, I foresee some sort of revolution in the US (and Canada) over that kind of stuff.


----------



## goathiker

I've got a buck and a wether stinking up my barn. Dexter stayed in, he's a good boy.

Ni, something will come to a head I'm sure.


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> This is good...Not
> 
> http://www.anh-usa.org/agent-orange-soy-just-another-day-at-usda/


ugh. What next?


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Chadwick

Well I just ordered a wormer and a cocci treatment we are getting close to having the stuff we need.........for now!


----------



## Chadwick

Who knew you needed a barn for the goats and a shed with a fridge to hold the goats stuff!


----------



## NubianFan

is it normal to have a huge bump at a tetanus injection site? Not a swelling I know that is normal, this looks like a big pimple without a head.


----------



## NubianFan

And I don't feel well


----------



## NubianFan

Oh and just for giggles. I have been seeing an old crush around lately. not MY CRUSH you understand but a guy I had a crush on when I was about 15 and I haven't seen him since and now over 25 years later in the last week I have seen him three times. AND he has been making direct eye contact and giving me the eye. Almost like he is trying to figure out if he knows me. I just think it is WEIRD. Why now after 25 years do I keep bumping into him.


----------



## Chadwick

Don't know on the bump?

After 25 yrs that is odd to see him that much, did he move away and move back maybe?


----------



## NubianFan

No I had heard he had a construction business, he is a house builder. So I knew he was still here and successful I just hadn't seen him in over 25 years. He is still so fine... But I am too gone over my crush and I am pretty sure he is married anyway. Just odd to keep running into him this week.


----------



## NubianFan

I am going to take a long soak in a hot bath because my joints and muscles are really hurting. I really think it is all from the tetanus shot because it always makes me so sick. The first time I had one at 5 years old I missed several days of kindergarten and was in bed in misery with my arm swollen to the size of a basketball and sooooo sick to my stomach.


----------



## NubianFan

I may come back and I may not but I probably will for a little bit, but I am hurting aching in my joints so I am gonna go ahead and go for a bit.


----------



## NubianFan

ok good night guys. ttyl


----------



## sassykat6181

Show clipped two does last night - never been so itchy in my life!! Maggie is almost a year, and she had two inches of thick fluff on her
Mel is 2 yr old old second freshener. Gotta fix their heads/faces today. They stood pretty well and tolerated me clipping them for the first time. Here's some before/after picks


----------



## ksalvagno

Leslie, if you see your old crush again, say hello. You can say "hey, aren't you Dave (insert proper name)? I'm Leslie from high school." Certainly wouldn't hurt to talk to him and say hello.

The girls look nice clipped.


----------



## sassykat6181

Thanks! Getting ready for my first show next Saturday. Now if I could get them to walk.


----------



## NubianFan

We went to two different high schools. My daughter goes to the school he went to. I live right where three school districts intersect. So the little small town he is from and my daughter's school is from always felt like my home town. I knew him from shopping over there, he worked in one of the stores in high school. I always wanted to go to that school as I hated my school. So I never got to go but I sent my daughter there. It is such a good school compared to the other two. The freedom of choice act allowed her to go there while I was stuck going to the other school which I actually lived in the district for even though I was closer to this school. 
But anyway, not sure he ever knew my name. I can tell he remembers my face though, he keeps looking at me like he is trying to figure out where he knows me from. And he let me go ahead of him in the grocery store two days ago even though he only had one item and I had about 6 or 7...


----------



## nchen7

you should say hi! I mean, don't need for it to go anywhere, but nice to make another friend, no?


----------



## ksalvagno

I still say you should say hi to him. No harm in that and not asking it to go anywhere.


----------



## NubianFan

Well I did say hi, when he let me go ahead of him in line, but I didn't say "Hey I know you from a hundred years ago" or anything. Yeah I may just say next time I see him "didn't you work at so and so years ago?" but then again I may not see him again for another 25 years


----------



## Chadwick

Berry season is coming up Ni! Yummmm

So I got sraw for bedding, should I wait to put it down until they are about to come home, I know it will stay good in the bale if it's dry. Will it get funky if I spread it in the clean barn? 

Never had a clean empty barn before!


----------



## NubianFan

I wouldn't spread it til right before you went to get them or maybe even after you get them home.


----------



## Chadwick

Can it get funky from being spread? I left it in the bale and elevated it off the floor even though the floor is super dry. Just cause I was told always elevate hay.


----------



## NubianFan

Well my test is monday so I am going to eat fish tonight. Catfish and all the fixings. Fish is brain food, it will be eaten once a day until test day at least.


----------



## NubianFan

I just think it would be better freshly spread. Something could get in there and decide to use it for a bed, it might get blown around or wet (I know very doubtful in your well built barn but better safe than sorry) if it were me I'd just wait.


----------



## Chadwick

Your certification test!?


----------



## NubianFan

yeah the written one, then I take the orals after I pass this one.


----------



## Chadwick

*good luck!!!*


----------



## NubianFan

LOL thanks I will need it. I am renting a room just blocks from the testing center the night before the test, I want to be rested and not stressed from driving in rush hour traffic. I am kinda going to pamper myself that night. The test is first thing in the morning when I am fresh.


----------



## Chadwick

Ah, you can do it! With one hand behind your back!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

How exciting, Leslie! Good luck!


----------



## NubianFan

I took a pre test that is supposed to kind of predict how you will do and made a 128. the lady that gave me the pretest said that the pass fail cut off is a 94 so I did really well on the pretest. I just hope I do that well on the real thing. I plan on studying a lot tomorrow and then some early sunday then sunday night will be mostly resting and relaxing.


----------



## NubianFan

Ok guys I am off to the local catfish dive. I will be back later tonight for sure.


----------



## NubianFan

Where is everyone? don't tell me you all have lives on a friday night and I don't!!!!:mecry:


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol...not me!


----------



## NubianFan

Heck I couldn't even get my buddy to respond to a text wishing he was in town so he could come eat catfish with me geeesh


----------



## Chadwick

Nope I'm here! In my campground prison!


----------



## NubianFan

Campground prison that is a funny image.... :lol: I see bears and picnic baskets and teepees and campfires all inside a cell with bars.... LOL marshmallows roasting over campfires.


----------



## Chadwick

It's usually hard to get your friends to not eat your catfish, not the other way around!

Fried?


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, I can't leave when there are campers but it's not to bad! 

I saw 5 baby raccoons with momma today! They were about the size of a 5 week old Labrador retriever.......so cute!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Chad...I picture Yogi and Boo-Boo and da pic-a-nic basket!


----------



## NubianFan

he didn't even respond I bet he was asleep he works a really. early morning shift.
yes fried, with hushpuppies, tartar sauce, catfish pickles, kosher pickles, onion (which I didn't eat) beans, and fries... and diet coke....


----------



## Chadwick

Hey,hey, boo-boo! 

I don't think that's such a good idea Yogi!


----------



## NubianFan

NyGoatMom said:


> Chad...I picture Yogi and Boo-Boo and da pic-a-nic basket!


Yes with Chad chasing them around the teepee's and tripping over the campers roasting marshmallows on their campfire and saying Yoooooooggggiiiiiii!!!!!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Chadwick said:


> Hey,hey, boo-boo!
> 
> I don't think that's such a good idea Yogi!


:ROFL: Oh, yeah!


----------



## Chadwick

I also got a bumper crop of groundhog babies this year! I think they were too bored while waiting through winter!


----------



## goathiker

I had a Subway sandwich and now I need to unload the groceries and feed...

Hey, I found something for you Leslie, just a sec...


----------



## NyGoatMom

We are overloaded with squirrels and chipmunks....next year, it'll be fox!


----------



## goathiker

Here you go.


----------



## Chadwick

I am a Ranger, the girls all call me Ranger Chad!


----------



## Chadwick

What was the rangers name on Yogi bear show?


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> Here you go.


:lol: :slapfloor: Well I need that curse put on a few people for sure :laugh::thumb:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Had something weird happen yesterday.....first off, there is almost always a car in our driveway, but yesterday my Mom went to a friends and my husband was gone with the car. I hear my dog bark, but I am about to dry my hair so i tell the kids to go see who it is. They come back telling me that a truck with a cap backed in our driveway, both guys unbuckled, one got out, looked into my goat pen (where Dallas and my baby boys are) and then got back in the truck and they left. I was paranoid about it, afraid someone might want to steal my purebred nubian buckling, so I put all the young ones in the stall overnite, and now whenever I leave or there are no cars, I feel I have to lock them up...
I hope I'm wrong and they were just looking for another house.....just seemed strange that they would do that the one day there is no car...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> What was the rangers name on Yogi bear show?


Mr. Ranger :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

I don't remember...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ranger Smith!


----------



## Chadwick

That's not good. I would take all the cars away for a few days a week and see what happens while supervised, if possible get a license plate#


----------



## Chadwick

Ah, smith that's it!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I've had problems here with people at times taking pictures of my backyard....really weird. I even got a plate # and called the staties and was told it's not against the law


----------



## Chadwick

You can ask for a trespass, they will have the person officially warned not to be on your property and they and you will sign it, then it is on record. The next time is straight to the clink


----------



## NyGoatMom

It's making me think about getting some gates to put across the driveway....just to make it harder. I live close to our road (it's a dirt road) and the boys pen is along one side of my driveway, very easy access really.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Chadwick said:


> You can ask for a trespass, they will have the person officially warned not to be on your property and they and you will sign it, then it is on record. The next time is straight to the clink


They take the pics from the road...they slow down, and get in just the right spots....so weird!
I sometimes think they just like my set up, but it's disturbing!


----------



## Chadwick

May not be a bad idea! The thing with gates is the opening and closing!


----------



## NubianFan

NyGoatMom said:


> Had something weird happen yesterday.....first off, there is almost always a car in our driveway, but yesterday my Mom went to a friends and my husband was gone with the car. I hear my dog bark, but I am about to dry my hair so i tell the kids to go see who it is. They come back telling me that a truck with a cap backed in our driveway, both guys unbuckled, one got out, looked into my goat pen (where Dallas and my baby boys are) and then got back in the truck and they left. I was paranoid about it, afraid someone might want to steal my purebred nubian buckling, so I put all the young ones in the stall overnite, and now whenever I leave or there are no cars, I feel I have to lock them up...
> I hope I'm wrong and they were just looking for another house.....just seemed strange that they would do that the one day there is no car...


Put a gate up. You don't have to close it when you don't want to, but it is there if you need it.


----------



## Chadwick

People don't think about others anymore. I bet they would be creeped out too if someone was doing that.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Here is a pic of my driveway to the road. The boys pen is to the left in this picture. So they backed in right next to the goats....so it wasn't just turning around...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Gates may be in my future for sure...but until the boys are grown and smelly, I'll be watchin!


----------



## Chadwick

Hopefully they are just goat lovers


----------



## Chadwick

They make wireless driveway alarms also, I have one at camp, when someone drives through you get an audible alert in the house


----------



## goathiker

I get a lot of that this time of year. To be fair, it they see something they want, they do come to the house and ask if I want to sell someone for 4th of July BQ.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I just find it rude to pull in, get out, look around and take off....


----------



## goathiker

It is, extremely rude. I was raised better than that...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ah well, all I can do is my best....but I sure hope no one ever steals any of my goats. Some of the folks around here are brazen...
My brother lives 3 miles down the road and his house was robbed.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, me too! I'd never do that!


----------



## NyGoatMom

and this is a rural community...we don't even have a store! We have a Post Office, a Town Hall, a volunteer Fire Dept and a pizza place. That's it.


----------



## NubianFan

Well I did do that at a house the other day, BUT it was for sale, by owner, and the for sale sign had tiny writing on it my old eyes couldn't read from the road. So I pulled in the driveway and read it. It told the price and how many acres and the bedroom and bathroom count and square footage so I kinda needed to know that stuff.


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's different....or even just turning around...

I hate that you can't trust people.


----------



## goathiker

We had our back door kicked in one time while we were gone. 

We came home to 4 agitated dogs waiting in the driveway, a small pool of blood right inside the door, and a blood trail across the back deck. :greengrin:

We didn't bother to report it. The word getting out was better...


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

So what are everyone's plans tomorrow? I'm trimming hooves....


----------



## NubianFan

DADD
Dads against daughters dating
Shoot the first one and the word gets out to the rest.


----------



## NubianFan

Studying, doing laundry, cooking a lamb breast, packing, and some minor goat pen repairs.


----------



## goathiker

Clamming.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, I have some minor repairs too...gonna spend the day at home for a change and get a few things done.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nice Jill...I've never done that....but I don't like clams either!


----------



## NubianFan

Clamming!!!! omgosh that sounds like so much fun, I wanna come!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

you don't like clam strips! Yummmm


----------



## NyGoatMom

naw, not into seafood...but I'd love to help catch them~or is that what you would call it?? LOL


----------



## NubianFan

My aunt got to go shrimping with her friends dad in florida that sounds like fun too.


----------



## goathiker

It really is just digging in the mud catching the little suckers. We get a nice little hike out to our favorite spot though and a lunch outdoors. DH doesn't like clams either so, 1 days limit (36 clams) will put me in clam chowder for the year. We go out on free fishing weekend so we don't have to buy a permit we'll never use up. 

It is fun though, I always enjoy it. You're welcome anytime Leslie.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I haven't been to the ocean in 15 years.....


----------



## NyGoatMom

That sounds really nice Jill


----------



## NyGoatMom

HAHAHA! I just saw a CL add that tickled me.... "Goats for Sale!" One neutered male and one unspayed female....


----------



## NubianFan

it would be fun. I am gonna get out there someday I will just you wait and see LOL


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well, I gotta get off here and get some sleep...been a long day!


----------



## NubianFan

Oh Jill my daughter and I found a flower today we couldnt' identify. I am wondering if it is bee balm. It smells heavenly and from in the car it looked like clumps of purple mums growing on a hillside but on closer inspection it is a completely different looking flower from a mum. I took pics I will see if I can get them on here


----------



## NubianFan

Night Stephanie


----------



## NubianFan

Jill nevermind I looked up bee balm and that is definitely what it is!!! so cool I have a source for bee balm.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Stephanie.


----------



## goathiker

Neat, I have some I need to get planted next spring. It's in a bee feed flower mix I bought. It is pretty and very useful.


----------



## NubianFan

It smells HEAVENLY too. It is wild bergamot which I didn't know, I know the Indians used bergamot quite alot for common colds and sore throats.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I don't know it very well. My plant for this year is Heal-All. I learn everything there is to know about one plant at a time. That way I never become more dangerous than knowledgeable.


----------



## NubianFan

yeah I don't know that much about it. but I got one up by the roots so gonna try to save it. Who knows if it will live. I will try the harmless uses first before I move on to ingestible uses


----------



## NubianFan

Well I am going to get around and go to bed. ttyl


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie. 

Sunny has her test in 2 weeks but, I'm not saying what for yet. Not until she passes...


----------



## dollie

Hello!


----------



## goathiker

Hi dollie, who are you and who are your animals?


----------



## nchen7

NyGoatMom said:


> I just find it rude to pull in, get out, look around and take off....


that's super rude and creepy!!! I DO NOT like it when people do that. a few months ago we had this politician guy who owns a house a few doors down (it's for rent...it's a dive) who decided to pull up to our house at like 6:30pm on a sunday! get out, not even introduce himself or say hello to me and ask for my bf!! so I said to him "who are you?". It's unbelievable!

Jill, I wanna come clam digging!!!! I can't eat them, but I wanna dig them out! it always looks so fun in pictures.

Chad, I'd wait to put the stuff down in your barn. rats and mice may find homes in it while it's empty....you don't want that....

Leslie, *GOOD LUCK* on Monday!!!! key to eating before a test is have the same smell and food around you while you're studying, then do the same before the test. smell is the strongest memory trigger. but seriously....you'll do GREAT! just take it relaxed and easy, and pretend it's just any other test so you don't get yourself all worked up. when I did the last exams for my accounting designation, one of the days there was a girl who got so worked up in the bathroom she was crying and puking. I doubt she passed......lol. I just ran back to my testing spot and ignored everyone, ate the same snacks that I've been eating for the months previous (that was a boring shopping summer), and just did my thing. Happy studying this weekend!!!!!


----------



## nchen7

phew! that has a long catch up! we went out for dinner last night, then I came home and passed out. someone's coming to look at my car today!


----------



## ksalvagno

So when is the move back to Canada, Ni?


----------



## Chadwick

Hey Ni and Karen!


----------



## ksalvagno

Morning Chad.


----------



## Chadwick

Karen did you all get the absolutely stunning day that western pa did yesterday?

It was so perfect picnic weather!


----------



## ksalvagno

Yes we did. I had to be inside most of the day. Drive home from work was terrible. It was like everyone forgot how to drive. Accidents all over the place.

Today is supposed to be warmer but we have a lot of outside work to do. DH and I are working on the goat pasture. Last year when we moved in, we just created a quick small area for them. This year we have to clear out the area and get fencing up so they have an actual pasture to be in.


----------



## Chadwick

Haha, looks like you and I think alike, I started with a smallish area as they are babies then I'm gonna add 200ft of fence each time I can afford to! 

I haven't had a chance to really get to know you, what breed/purpose goats do you have, and how many?


----------



## ksalvagno

I have a 9 year old Nigerian Dwarf that is probably officially retired now. She didn't take last year so I ended up with no kids this year. Then I also have a LaMancha and a LaMancha/Nubian mix. Both those girls will be bred this fall. They are FF'S. I want the milk.

The hard part for me was leaving 6 acres all fenced in and 2 large barns. Now we have 2 two car garages and we had an addition put on the one garage for the goats. So I can't have a large herd anymore. Will have to stick to 3 to 4 goats. The good thing is that here is lightly wooded so the goats should like the browse. But I never had any problems with them eating pasture at our old place.


----------



## nchen7

Karen, July 3. soon!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Y'all should see my hair this morning, it is a work of art.....


----------



## nchen7

so...take a picture of it!


----------



## NubianFan

I have destroyed it already. it was crazy styled by my pillow. It looked like an 80's hairdo punk style statement, My bangs were all bumped up and tall and my hair was all big. I am trying to study and it was annoying me so I pulled it up in a bun now.


----------



## nchen7

LOL!! bed head is always hilarious!

happy studying Leslie! you're gonna do great!


----------



## Chadwick

I'll have to get a picture of bed beard for you all, it looks like I am standing sideways to a hurricane!

We had the Amish hospital bill benefit auction today, I couldn't go but had my friend pick up this forge for me! Only $100 that's less than one tenth of a new price! I am so chuffed!


----------



## NubianFan

cool beans!


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah! Most people would think I'm crazy but that's a big deal for me! I might have a goat problem, but I got a tool problem too!


----------



## ksalvagno

Neat. What does a forge do?


----------



## Chadwick

It's the coal fireplace for black smithing, and it has a blower to stoke the fire to make a super hot fire.

This is a farriers forge


----------



## NubianFan

I had to look up and show my daughter the song Alice's restaurant because I quoted a line from it and she was like "what the heck are you talking about" LOL


----------



## NubianFan

Now you need bellows and an anvil. We still have my grandpas bellows and anvil.


----------



## NubianFan

a hand held bellows. I know this has the blower anyway but the hand held ones are still cool to have.


----------



## Chadwick

I have bellows for my bagpipes, and I hand stitch leather to wood for bagpipe bellows! I should make a big pair!

All I have is a little anvil, so I will start with little projects!


----------



## Chadwick

So I picked up my gass straw that I cut down today, it was finally dry! Without a crimper it takes so long! And I am thinking I can cut my own bedding now! It is so much finer than wheat or spelt straw. Might be more comfy.


----------



## Chadwick

I have fields of it here!


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, now I wanna see his bellows!


----------



## NubianFan

we have an old bee smoker too. That was grandpa's he died before I was born so his things are all I have of him.


----------



## NubianFan

He is the german side, my mom's dad. Dad is the Irish side. Funny thing is I guess mom and dad got married so young that dad kind of learned from his father in law because mom's dad was ingenious and made his own tools for the farm and everything. Dad's dad was kind of a , I don't know how to put it, he farmed and worked hard but he didn't really prosper the way dad has and mom's dad did. He didn't have his own ideas he just did what he had always known. Of course it didn't help that he was fond of the wild turkey. 
But dad can always find a way to make things work, he might not do it in an attractive manner but it will be functional.


----------



## Chadwick

Don't let anyone convince you to sell the anvil, they don't make them the same anymore. The quality of workmanship and materials cannot be matched. You can hear the difference when you strike a new then old anvil.


----------



## NubianFan

His anvil isn't going anywhere, heck, you can't really even move it it is the biggest size one that I have seen anyway and it is HEAVY


----------



## NubianFan

it is pouring rain and storming here again.... I know I should be glad of the rain but geesh it has rained nearly every day for two weeks.


----------



## Chadwick

Germans came here before the scots-irish and irish so by the time we got here the Germans owned all the good land for farming. The land we ended up with was up in the mountains, not well drained or all together poor. 

This is why many ended up working trades such as the rail. Germans had two generations into farming here before we hit the ground.


----------



## NubianFan

dad's dad had good land. It was level farmland, Mom's dad did have slightly better being in the river valley. But either one was good land. Mom was one of 3 kids though,and dad was one of 8.


----------



## Chadwick

So I have had an idea for what I wanna make and sell for a while. I wanna make a stone, wood, metal, all handmade outdoor furniture. In the world of plastic lumber I think it can do well. 

Think of a barn stone base with blacksmithed metal brackets and arms and wooden seats and backs, very rustic but very high quality.


----------



## NubianFan

That sounds cool


----------



## NubianFan

I made tacos for dinner, I still havent made that lamb breast. I either gotta go ahead and cook it tonight to eat tomorrow, or freeze it.


----------



## Chadwick

Lamb breast? Is that like a flank area?


----------



## NubianFan

Honestly I don't know. I would assume more like brisket. I have never bought or cooked one before. It says to brown it in a skillet then place in a baking dish with water and cook slowly til tender??? So I am thinking brisket like.


----------



## Chadwick

Sounds like it. Should be good!


----------



## dollie

goathiker said:


> Hi dollie, who are you and who are your animals?


I'm going to be a junior in High school in august, and I'm a very dedicated member of the FFA I ccurrently serve as my chapter's vice president, and my section's sentinel, I hope to one daybe a state officer. I ttechnically only own two goats (miss Billie and miss Casey). Billie is a year and a half old and Casey is six months. They are both part of my school's breeding program (which I brought back). I also have a set of twins that don't belong to be but I take care of them.

I'm sorry if I'm not super active all the time, I am at the farm most of my time training Casey for the fair.


----------



## nchen7

ok...I need to have a little rant....

yesterday I spent the afternoon, evening and night away from the house. I had my bf in charge of putting the animals away properly. we get back this morning, one of the mommas is loose, along with all the babies. one of the chicks was acting sluggish and when I gave them water they drank way too much and didn't want to eat.

the excuse? he couldn't catch the babies to put them back in the pen, so left everyone until "later" (which was not later, it was this morning....like 12 hrs later!). then, when asked about if the chicks got water, he said he forgot.

WHAT'S WRONG WITH HIM?!?!?! why is it so freaking DIFFICULT to put goats back and give chicks water and food before bedtime? it's not like it's rocket science! then he goes "oh, well, I cleaned the house". ARGH. I don't CARE about the freaking house we're moving out of in like 4 days. I care more about the animals that you've left LOOSE and DEHYDRATED b/c you were an IDIOT!!!!! :angry: :veryangry:

did I get an "I'm sorry"??? no. just excuses and sheepish looks. I can't bear to look at him right now. I'm SO mad!!!! this is NOT a good start to my Sunday!

how was everyone yesterday? Had a nice Saturday? Leslie, how's the studying going???


----------



## ksalvagno

Sorry about that, Ni. I don't know why men think doing something else will make up for what they didn't do.


----------



## nchen7

thanks Karen. it's just bizarre. I told him, in future, animals come first. I don't care if the house is messy, which it was...I can deal with a bit of mess. but the animals NEED to be taken care of. it's going to have a to be a few more gentle and not so gentle reminders before he remembers. right now he just gives up and lets me do it all, but seriously, that's not always possible!


----------



## nchen7

ugh, he's waited so long to ask about the goats, that we're now BEGGING her to take them, and we have to move by Thursday. seriously. men don't want us to nag, but then they do crap like this that FORCES us to nag them. I just don't get it!!


----------



## ksalvagno

DH is the same way about asking about stuff. I'm at the point that I don't care if he gets mad. I will nag when it is important. I hope she will take the goats back.


----------



## Chadwick

I'm sorry Ni, the thing is that most guys including me are a bit of what's in front of us. If we don't physically see it it can slip our mind, so later becomes much later when we go inside.

I would be he was trying to be nice by cleaning the house, lost track of time to get the goats in later. 

This isn't to say it's right just that I think this is how we work!


----------



## nchen7

just so darn frustrating!!! argh!


----------



## NubianFan

I think it depends on the guy. I have a friend that has horses, and he was MAD when he got up one morning and saw his son never put water and feed in with this one mare that was penned up. He couldn't believe he let her go all night without water and feed. To him that is a crime.


----------



## nchen7

yes Leslie, it really does depend on the person. but, my guy (and many guys I know...not saying ALL), have what bajans call "hard ears". they like to ignore when you tell them things, do things wrong, and hate it when you say "I told you so!". ARGH.

and, now I realize he misplaced a piece of paper with phone numbers on it that a friend needed. sigh!

ok...i'll stop "argh"-ing for now. lol.

Chad, I saw this and thought of you. this was posted on the Modern Farmer fb page:


----------



## NubianFan

That little boy looks like he is a little scared


----------



## NubianFan

My friend has over 50 horses and often goes out of town, buying or selling and competing. So he counts on his grown son to look after everything when he is gone at night. He has a stable hand that does it in the day time that he pays, but his son was to feed and water that night and missed this one mare who was penned away separately, and he was just furious and kind of sick about it. The reason he told me about it was I ended up buying the mare. I don't have her anymore but I bought her from him and kept her for a while.


----------



## NubianFan

Ugh guys I don't feel like I have gotten to study enough. Yesterday I only studied in the morning then had to go to town and buy groceries, cook, and do laundry. I still haven't packed and I wanted to relax once I got to the room this afternoon, but now I wonder if I should just stay in the room and study. I am getting nervous though so I think I need a distraction of doing something and not holed up in a hotel room studying and freaking out more.


----------



## ksalvagno

You could always do a little of both. Do some studying and then go for a walk or something.


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, I think you'll do amazing. You already know your stuff. Just stay relaxed and browse through your notes. Don't get nervous and remember to breathe. Go get 'em tiger!!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

I am trying to concentrate more on not getting too nervous at this point than trying to cram, I think cramming will make things worse. I can do it if I believe I can, I think that is key.


----------



## nchen7

"I think I can, I think I can, I think I can....."

so, good news. my begging worked. the breeder will take back the girls. PHEW! just need to do some rain dances so she's able to feed her animals.....


----------



## ksalvagno

Leslie, just think about your workplace and all the lovely people who work there. Also think about the place where you want to work and need your license to do so. That ought to be motivation enough.


----------



## NubianFan

ksalvagno said:


> Leslie, just think about your workplace and all the lovely people who work there. Also think about the place where you want to work and need your license to do so. That ought to be motivation enough.


LOL no truer words have ever been spoken!:laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

well I better get off here, and actually get ready to go, wish me luck and pray. I will check in when I can, I am taking my phone but not sure if I am taking my computer.


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck and will say a prayer.


----------



## nchen7

good luck Leslie! you're gonna do GREAT!!!!! drive safe, and just remember to BREATHE!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Here's to you Leslie! I hope you fly through it 

Hi everybody, just popping on quick to "catch up" lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

Waiting on the people to take my buck  Dallas leaves today..........I am going to miss that goat. :sigh:


----------



## nchen7

awww...Stephanie! give him one last hug. hope you get to see him every once in a while.


----------



## Chadwick

Chad, I saw this and thought of you. this was posted on the Modern Farmer fb page:







[/QUOTE]

That buck needs a trim! Photographers went around with these bucks and wagons to take children's pictures. This was just a decade or so after Angoras were brought to the us I think it was still novel. They look so cool on a cart or wagon don't they?

Good luck Leslie!


----------



## Chadwick

Bye Dallas !


----------



## ksalvagno

Chad, check out the Gonzo & Camilla thread.


----------



## Chadwick

Ok!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Ok!


She's trying to make you go mad!!! :lol:


----------



## nchen7

Chad. when do you get to see your babies?!?!?!


----------



## Chadwick

TUESDAY! 10am!


----------



## Chadwick

The black ones are cute, but I have a thing for white goats so.....as gorgeous as they are, I want the white ones!


----------



## Chadwick

I want to rescue this anvil, it's horn was left on so it is useless. Accepting donations!!!!! ( this is funny for us who were here for the rescue fiasco)


----------



## nchen7

HAHAHA!!!! what do you do with anvils? other than throw them out windows to squash coyotes.....

oohhh!! take lots of pics! esp on the ones you're going to pick! do you know the ones you initially liked are available? does the breeder do testing on the fibre?


----------



## Chadwick

I never asked about the fiber tests, I should, but I doubt it.

The red one in my avatar she is keeping, there are two ear tag #s we are hoping are still friendly and available. Then one I put a picture up and said how am I supposed to be patient looking at this? That's 178 that I fell for. We will see!

Oh yeah, pictures are a sure thing! As much as I hound people for pictures I have to!!!!!


----------



## Chadwick

Anvils are for blacksmithing metal, it is just a shaped hard surface to pound metal against to shape it.

I was looking at them, saw the horn and the joke just came to me! It's called a horn too so it works!


----------



## nchen7

oh, I know what anvils are for. I was just wondering what you (a wood worker) is going to do with an anvil?

would the fleece test matter to you?


----------



## Chadwick

Not really, I plan to spin it, but I'm not a picky person to that degree. All of them were so soft it was ridiculous! 

Oh, well I just bought a forge, I like to study all old hand working trades, and then incorporate them into projects. One thing to make a hand made box with new shiny modern hinges, another to make your own period correct hinges and complete the box correctly. I find the more I learn the higher quality all my work becomes!


----------



## nchen7

you're going to need a much bigger workshop soon!


----------



## Chadwick

Tell me about it!

Bigger barn, bigger shop, these are two things that are never big enough!


----------



## Chadwick

Your little guys rehydrated?


----------



## goathiker

Hey Chad, do you think this is worth fixing? It was built in 1938. There is no water damage.


----------



## goathiker

more


----------



## goathiker

power pole and barn


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, that one has some age on her! There is a lot there to do! Looks like some dry rot or termite damage to the foundation and framing, that corner concerns me! I am one who loves old buildings so I lean to the save it side, but make sure you bring your big purse!

You are looking at foundation, floor joists, floor, framing, walls, roof, ceiling, siding. For sure get the electric inspected along with the plumbing both in and out. Wow, it can be saved, but cheaper to take pictures and rebuild it! There is some water getting in, that ceiling is shedding the drywall tape for a reason.

I am assuming a high quality finished product, less could be done to arive at a lesser destination.


----------



## Chadwick

And the chimney needs masonry work!


----------



## NyGoatMom

So sad to see old places let go..........

Ni, how are the chicks?

Leslie...how did it go??

Chad...Tuesday? Woot!!!


----------



## Chadwick

It is so charming though, I like it!


----------



## Chadwick

Woot!


----------



## Chadwick

How's the egg abundance in NY?


----------



## Chadwick

Night friends!


----------



## goathiker

Night Chad,

There is no foundation, it's on pillars. The corner that's damaged has a bad pillar that broke. That flexed that room and damaged the sheetrock. The hardwood floors and walls all are solid under the cloth wall paper. It's been used for a druggie hangout so a lot of vandalism. The chimney will be removed completely and a newer cook stove put in. I don't know, the little house is just cute.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Getting quite a few daily 

That is a cute house~ are you thinking of buying it Jill?


----------



## goathiker

My daughter wants it. It's on an acre and a half with a nice little barn, mature evergreens, pasture area, yard area, and mature fruit trees.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Cool....who'd restore it?


----------



## goathiker

Well, we're in the looking stage still right now. We're going to go get Dave next door to come look with us. If the damage is not too heavily structural we can get a remodel loan for around $30,000 tacked to the morgage.

The problem is that for the same amount she could get the house next door to us and it's only 10 years old, 3 bedroom, 2 bath, etc. She says well then I don't have the property BUT, between her place and our place WE all would have the same amount of property with 2 houses on it.


----------



## NyGoatMom

That sounds really nice too....how far away is the other place?


----------



## goathiker

It's about a mile or a bit more. We used to lease the 60 acres behind it for our horses. She probably fell in love with it then. It's ALOT more damaged now though...


----------



## goathiker

It would take a bit of getting used to but, I think I would like my grandson here.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Boy, I'm not ready for grandkids yet...still got 3 at home....:lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

G'nite!


----------



## goathiker

G'Night...


----------



## Scottyhorse

:wave:


----------



## nchen7

the chicks did well yesterday. I had to keep taking the water away so they didn't drink too much. they were very peppy by the afternoon. thanks for the concern everyone!

Jill, I am NOT the fixer upper type. when I saw those pictures, they scared me. lol. but then, you should have seen the house we're living in now. it was a crap hole. but my fixer upper type bf did an amazing job re-doing it.

Chad, would you be able to sleep from now until Tuesday at 10 am???


----------



## Chadwick

No I had a hard time getting to sleep last night!

Jill, it can be done, is it worth it is a personal thing, you say 60 acres and it looks more fixable all the sudden! By foundation I meant the pillar system and the wood it touches. 60 acres wow, I'd fix it!


----------



## nchen7

and tonight will be like Christmas eve to you! hopefully she doesn't call and cancel again. that would be super disappointing......

I think that house Jill's daughter is looking at is 1.5acres. 

oh Chad, how big is your girl scout camp again? you said 100+ acres?


----------



## Chadwick

101.2 acres

My wife is under strict orders to not answer the phone, hahaha

Oh, where did I get 60!?!?


----------



## nchen7

they leased a 60 acre plot.

is it possible to maintain/be able to know that much land? we're land hunting right now, and we're looking at things in the 50-100acre range, but the bf keeps saying there will be places on our land we won't ever see....


----------



## Chadwick

I see it all, hunting season is a big responsibility, and can be a liability. I say cut a trail along the property line and walk it weekly to twice a week. I wish I had a propery line trail here! 

There will be favorite spots that you will see more but if you are intentional about seeing it. 

I love large property maintenance, there are areas that look like lawn and there are areas that are 100% natural! fallen trees and all!


----------



## Chadwick

50 acres is no problem, 100 and more can be tough to get to everything in the winter, the largest prperty that I have had was 288 acres. It has a lot to do with the shape of the land, both aerial and topography wise, and the makeup of the land, wooded Forrest, grassy prairie, etc. I would not want a 100 acre lawn to mow!


----------



## nchen7

oh ya. the area we're looking at is mostly forest (sugar bush anyone???), and of course a few acres for us and our garden/orchard, and then the rest we'll have trails around. we want water (river, lake, pond, spring....). lots of online looking at the moment!


----------



## nchen7

oh nono.....we're going to keep most of it very natural. only clear what we need, and then the rest will be just trails throughout. it all depends on what kind of land we get. the bf likes cliffs and rocks and hills, I'm more of a flat-ish ground kinda girl. but, I've complained enough about the land we're on now (which is fairly hilly) that he gets the picture. lol


----------



## goathiker

Well, I found out that they replaced all the insulation and wiring in 1959. Also ran 220 for the kitchen. The wiring in the barn is just scary though. Bare copper on insulators. I wish the power pole had come out clearer, it still has glass insulators on it. Oh, the septic system and toilet plumbing is brand new. It hasn't had water turned on to the place since it was installed.


----------



## ksalvagno

Unless you guys will be doing most of the work, it will take more than 30k. Take it from someone who bought a foreclosure. Our house doesn't even have the structural damage and we have gone over 30k and still aren't close to done. We did have to have an addition put on a garage for the goats though.

How new is new on the septic? Has it been tested that it does work well? What about water? Is the well good?


----------



## nchen7

I hope Leslie is kicking butt on her test right now.


----------



## goathiker

The septic is new enough that the tractor marks are still there. It was inspected by the county. The place has a community water hook up for the same system my house is on. It's kind of funny really, this old decrepit place and it had a nice little modern bathroom in it. 

Another thing that will hold down cost some is that the whole place is only 500 sq. feet. The bedrooms are like 8 x 8, the living room maybe 12 x 12. Jacking it back up the fix the pilings could be done with mobile home jacks easily as long as the joists are good.

Well, I know who's going to end up crawling under the thing next weekend. There better not be a skunk under there...


----------



## Chadwick

That's a lot of cost taken care of Jill, the knob and tube wiring needs to be pulled out of the barn post haste! You would be surprised a lot of times you can level small structures like that with car jacks!

Take a look in the attic, make sure they took out all the knob and tube wiring, sometimes they just leave it in attics and splice on to go down the walls.


----------



## Chadwick

Ni try to find land with mixed features some flatland for you and some deep cut creeks for him!


----------



## ksalvagno

If the wiring was done in 59, it will probably need a good looking at and possibly replace. Our house was built in 78 and we had to replace the breaker box and some wiring. All light switches, outlets and lights had to be replaced too.


----------



## nchen7

Chadwick said:


> Ni try to find land with mixed features some flatland for you and some deep cut creeks for him!


Ya! Ideally we can find a piece with half the lake (other half crown land), river/creek, and granite out croppings. Only issue with our massive "want" list is the pricetag - must stick to budget! There r few great acreage with at least some of our wants, so its now a matter of going to look. Land buying is exciting!


----------



## sassykat6181

My friend work for a company restoring old steeples. He uncovered this today. Pretty cool!!!!







Built in 1875


----------



## Chadwick

Very nice, those boards look ten years old! I love that type of thing.

My first construction site was a Presbyterian church, I was too young to legally work, but it beat bagging groceries! We were taking down a wall built in 1964 and I found the masons sandwich half eaten soda empty and a jar with one pickle and the pickle and sandwich looked new! It was the first of many cool moments working on buildings! You'd never believe how many hammers you can find in attics!


----------



## NubianFan

I passed!!!!!!!!arty::clap::sun::balloons::fireworks::stars::cheers::leap::rainbow::dance:


----------



## Emzi00

YAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woohooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Woot!!! :stars: :leap: :leap: :fireworks:


----------



## Chadwick

Good job! Yay! Break out the firewater!


----------



## goathiker

Good Job!!!


----------



## NubianFan

it was a good day, in spite of getting soaked to the bone running around downtown of the "big town" getting soaked to the bone. I passed!! My Crush had been flirty last night and today sent a message to me while I was in the test rooting me on. The parking garage said their machine was down so the attendant said she wasn't going to bother with charged me, then one of my friends from where I worked before bought me lunch. So I had lunch with a nice gentleman. 
I had a lot of other errands to run in the capital city while I was there, so I did get soaked through and through, BUT it was worth it and I am finally home and dry now.


----------



## Chadwick

Was it hard?


----------



## nchen7

CONGRATS LESLIE!!!!! :stars: I knew you'd ace the test!!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

yes it was very hard, I didn't feel like I knew any of it. It was making me crosseyed I was so ready to be done with it, I just kept thinking to myself, surely I know more of this than it seems like. I made a 120 on this version the pass fail cut off was 91 so I did pretty well actually.


----------



## Chadwick

Well yeah, we knew you would!


----------



## Chadwick

I've been passing by a church with boers out in a fence every week, there isn't a barn, just a tent like awning. Well today I had enough. I stopped and gave them all some love! Scratches , pets, and talked to them for a while. They looked good, but they are all in with a buck!


----------



## NubianFan

well they will all be mama's soon and you will have more goats to stop and scratch.


----------



## Chadwick

So what's next the aural exam? How long till you can do that? 

Once that's done you can apply for dream job?


----------



## NubianFan

They told me I could sit for my oral's in early July.
I think I may actually, contact the lady that offered me the job and tell her I passed the first test and see if she still has anything open.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, do it! If nothing else it will show you are serious and still considering the possition.


----------



## COgoatLover25

CONGRATULATIONS LESLIE!!!! I knew you could do it


----------



## Emzi00

I knew she could do it a year ago. :shades:


----------



## Chadwick

Ok Lindsey what's your avatar say?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Ok Lindsey what's your avatar say?


:lol:


----------



## Chadwick

That's just wrong, but at the same time so very right!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> That's just wrong, but at the same time so very right!


:lol: I thought it was sorta funny


----------



## ksalvagno

Congratulations, Leslie! How wonderful!


----------



## Chadwick

Big bowl of Amish grown strawberries, as organic as the horse feed!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Soo... One of my cats is eating green beans :slapfloor:


----------



## Chadwick

Today!!!!


----------



## goathiker

Good luck


----------



## nchen7

WHEE!! safe travels! can't wait to hear how it went!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Awesome Chad!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## nchen7

wonder how Chad is doing.

I can't emphasize enough how EXCITED I am to move back to Canada. this island is way too weird for me!


----------



## Emzi00

You guys are moving to Ontario, right?


----------



## nchen7

I'm moving, bf will still be here. we'll be doing the long distance thing for a while (again). I'll be in Toronto.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Random, but ... I passed my driving' exam! Now I can begin job hunting more seriously.


----------



## Scottyhorse

yay!!!! Great job!!!


----------



## Chadwick

Well as hard as it was we picked our three! Two does and a wether. My son liked the wether and it came up touched noses with me then did the same to my wife! Sweetie! 

So pictures the first is the doe my wife picked, then me holding my door and my sons wether. Wether on the left of the picture doe on the right.


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick

They are already so much bigger!


----------



## Scottyhorse

They are so adorable Chad! When will you be able to pick them up?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Omgoodness! Soooooooo cute!


----------



## Scottyhorse

What do you guys think of the names Twinkle Toes and Peanut for Carolina's doelings? :lol: Just barn names


----------



## NyGoatMom

I love them all  The wether should be named Curly Joe!


----------



## Chadwick

I know they are too much, she thinks they will be weaned and on feed well by the end of the month, but could take longer to get them on a steady diet and off of mommas.

We had to catch all the kids and get them into a pen to separate them out......that's fun! One could literally walk on the walls to get away from me! I swear she took three steps on the wall only!


----------



## Chadwick

I like twinkle toes and peanut that's cute!


----------



## Chadwick

My wife is thinking miss Sophie 

I am between Miss Irma and Wilhelmina, with some runners up

I am trying to convince my son of Otis or Oliver


----------



## NyGoatMom

I have an Otis  We call him Otis Spunkmeyer


----------



## NyGoatMom

Chadwick said:


> My wife is thinking miss Sophie
> 
> I am between Miss Irma and Wilhelmina, with some runners up
> 
> I am trying to convince my son of Otis or Oliver


I vote Wilhelmina! I was going to use that one too!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh my goodness...we have an Oliver too!


----------



## Chadwick

She was a gentile little girl too so felt like that fit well! Wilhelmina .......hmmm


----------



## Chadwick

Great minds think alike!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I wasn't gonna say but....hehe....


----------



## Chadwick

Otis spunkmeyer I love it!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I should be cleaning house right now but TGS has got me again!


----------



## NyGoatMom

You should hear how we say it :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Haha, we caught you with baby angora pics! Goat lady trap successful!


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's it too....lol....they are so sweet 

was it hard to choose? are any of these the original picks?


----------



## Chadwick

Very hard to choose, when they are all white you really gotta look for eyes and personality and body structure, well what they have now!

The one I liked last time was 178 he was a bully now he was holding the littler ones against the wall for 45-60 sec by the neck! So that's out! The red one my son liked she was keeping, and the wether was one my wife loved last time so he was the only one that stayed the same. My son wanted a boy so that is "his" I think he identifies better just cause it's a boy! He was so sweet with the nose kisses all on his own! Melt!


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's so cute....glad you were able to see the personality before you bought....I have a meat wether right now that annoys me with his constant headbutting....he headbutts everything!


----------



## Chadwick

That's not the black headed one is it?


----------



## NyGoatMom

The black headed boer we had processed.We are switching to pure nubian and decided to let the buckling grow up with his wether buddy so we eliminated the first pair (buck and wether) and are growing out LG and Oliver now....the one that is a pain in the butt is a kid...here he is behind his sister who was sold...


----------



## Chadwick

He's got something to prove huh!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I guess so! We had to wether him at 8 weeks because he was too bucky!


----------



## nchen7

oh Chad HOW CUTE!!!!! you can see the glee I your wife's face! it would be so hard for me to pick and then leave them there for another month!!! they must be so soft!!!!

so tonight is the last night we'll be goat owners for a while.


----------



## Chadwick

Aww, I'm sorry Ni are they going to the breeder?

Very hard to leave them, now that I know the ones that are ours I just wanna get em home!

You can not imagine how soft they are. When I got into the truck I had small spiderwebs all over me, then I realized they were the thinnest little hairs ever! 

Baby smell gone!


----------



## nchen7

yes, back to breeder. we had to beg her (part of my bf rant a few days ago), but she ultimately said yes. plus, it's almost free money for her since there are 3 kids to sell, and 2 really well cared for girls.


----------



## Chadwick

I'm glad she accepted them back, I was worried for you after the rant!
Wish I had some wise advise for you.....


----------



## nchen7

thanks. I know I'm going to miss them terribly, but this is a better move for me (I know that sounds selfish, but I ain't staying on this island b/c of some goats!). they're going to a good place, and they're going to be loved. they get to free range with 200 of their friends, and live out their days as baby makers, but.....at least they'll be well cared for. 

I had a long talk about this with another TGS member a few weeks ago.... it's going to be sad, I'm going to cry some more, but....in the end, it will be okay. i'll just have to stalk TGS and visit you guys at some point to snuggle with your goaties!


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Oh wow Chad, how could you choose?! They're all so sweet and fluffy. I know, make it easy and just take all of them! Go big or go home


----------



## Emzi00

Ni, if you ever find yourselves visiting Michigan, you're always welcome to stop by and see the goats.


----------



## nchen7

thanks Emma! :hug:


----------



## NyGoatMom

nchen7 said:


> oh Chad HOW CUTE!!!!! you can see the glee I your wife's face! it would be so hard for me to pick and then leave them there for another month!!! they must be so soft!!!!
> 
> so tonight is the last night we'll be goat owners for a while.


Awwwwwww.... So sad! But happy you are doing what you want to do


----------



## nchen7

thanks Stephanie. i know in a few years, i'll be able to have the herd that i actually want.


----------



## NyGoatMom

How long do you think before your bf moves too?


----------



## nchen7

it really all depends...... he has a property that has to sell, and he's getting into another property that's for sale. then he has the farm he's partner in that's just starting up (he's the not so silent partner at the moment....working towards being a silent partner). i'll be working in the city for a while just to make some moolah. then we want to travel.....THEN maybe settle down and get into farm life in Ontario.....

in other news, my friend's brother goes to the school where the shooting was outside of Portland. he's not physically injured. there's been too many shootings lately!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Are you moving Ni?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well I hope it all works out for you......sounds like fun traveling. Where do you want to go?


----------



## nchen7

yep...back to Toronto.


----------



## COgoatLover25

nchen7 said:


> yep...back to Toronto.


Are you going to have to get rid of your goats?


----------



## nchen7

oh...i want to travel everywhere. LOL. Europe is first stop. i want to eat my way through France, Italy, Spain...just to name a few. then i want to head over to Africa, South Africa, west Africa, Ethiopia..... we'll start with that. then there's Australia and new Zealand...... so many places to go...so little time and money. LOL


----------



## nchen7

COgoatLover25 said:


> Are you going to have to get rid of your goats?


yep. tonight is our last night with them. they go back to their breeder tmr. :tears:


----------



## COgoatLover25

nchen7 said:


> yep. tonight is our last night with them. they go back to their breeder tmr. :tears:


That must be really hard :hug:


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'm so addicted to my goats....I'd forego the traveling and settle asap! :lol:


----------



## nchen7

yea....but it's been a dream for me to travel. I gave up my chance to travel to move to Barbados to be with the bf. so he now owes me many trips b/c of this..... i love to eat. i just want to eat and drink my way through the entire world. LOL.


----------



## nchen7

COgoatLover25 said:


> That must be really hard :hug:


thanks Lindsey. :hug:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Just make sure when you're eating your way through the world to leave my home intact


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahaha....you are too funny! That could take a while!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Aw Ni! I didn't know they were leaving tomorrow :hug:


----------



## nchen7

LOL. i know!!! i may not get through it all, but i'll give a good go of it!

i won't eat through your house Lindsey....


----------



## COgoatLover25

nchen7 said:


> LOL. i know!!! i may not get through it all, but i'll give a good go of it!
> 
> i won't eat through your house Lindsey....


Crunch, crunch...well I guess Ni came for some pork! :lol:


----------



## nchen7

awww. thanks Sydney! :hug:


----------



## nchen7

COgoatLover25 said:


> Crunch, crunch...well I guess Ni came for some pork! :lol:


OMG YES PORK!!!!!!!!!!!! you have specialty breeds!!! we have friends in CO.....i may have to make a detour if we ever go back.....:think:


----------



## COgoatLover25

nchen7 said:


> OMG YES PORK!!!!!!!!!!!! you have specialty breeds!!! we have friends in CO.....i may have to make a detour if we ever go back.....:think:


:lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Quote go big or go home!

I love it!!

Ni I am only 2.5 hrs from the Canadian border so........ Come by anytime!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey guys, any tips on getting Carolina's doelings to take a bottle? I would love if they could get a little milk while Carolina is showing and has to have her udder full all day..


----------



## Chadwick

The crew


----------



## Chadwick

Get your head out of there! Your horn is hooked!


----------



## Chadwick

I got it for ya!


----------



## Chadwick

Woah, I was helping!


----------



## nchen7

thanks Stephanie! 

Chad, they're SOOOOO cute!!!!!


----------



## Chadwick

I had so much fun, we had to grab them to get them in that temporary pen. You'd think I was kidnapping them the way they maaaaaaa'd!!!

I keep telling myself it's better to see them, but then I get home and I am still goatless........boo! No sir, I don't like it!


----------



## nchen7

Chad, i'll be goatless tomorrow, so you can I can commiserate until you get yours.


----------



## NubianFan

I'm surprised you didn't smuggle one out under your coat Chad.....


----------



## NubianFan

Ni, you will still have to come chat even if you are goatless


----------



## Chadwick

Agreed, we need our Ni!


----------



## nchen7

I will! I love you guys!!! :hug: normal people just don't cut it anymore..... I can't be too crazy of a goat freak around normal people......


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, when do you sit for your oral exam??


----------



## Chadwick

Oh update on the cometary goats with the horns facing forward. You guys said hair sheep with some Jacobs sheep in them.

Do you remember?


----------



## NubianFan

Should be mid july Ni
Yep Chad I remember


----------



## Chadwick

Jacobs sheep......haha......I really thought they were goats! They were young and trimmed so.....


Does that get me goat owner demerits?!


----------



## NubianFan

nah jacob's sheep kinda look like goats.


----------



## NubianFan

Now if you had thought an emu was a goat, THAT would have got you some demerits


----------



## Emzi00

Cept when they have six horns..


----------



## Chadwick

Haha, nice Emma! They really did look like goats! Haha. 

So, eating crow on the " No, they are goats" stance I took!!!


----------



## NubianFan

So we all eat crow sometimes.
I have all kinds of sauces you can borrow, do you prefer hot sauce, ranch dressing, bbq sauce, ketchup, mustard, sweet and sour sauce, or oyster sauce on your crow?


----------



## Chadwick

My friend Jacob was with me when I saw them, he told me that it was an Amish cemetery and that they put the animals there to keep the grass. 

Then today, after having been there for a funeral he told me they were Jacobs sheep. 

So, I just asked him what he was doing with his sheep there anyway!!!


----------



## Chadwick

Nah, crow is to be eaten hot and plain!


----------



## goathiker

Dang, you caved before I could use the picture I found against you. LOL


----------



## NubianFan

oh I have Worcestershire sauce too.


----------



## NubianFan

And mayo


----------



## Chadwick

Haha, those are them!


----------



## NubianFan

I'm still digging through cabinets and the frig looking for sauces


----------



## NubianFan

Hey! I got strawberry syrup


----------



## Chadwick

Maybe chick-fill-a sauce


----------



## NubianFan

Witch Cornelia Doggington................

Because, Yes, we are THAT silly.....


----------



## goathiker

How about Lemon Pepper and Dill sauce?


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Just give him applesauce and call it good :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

NubianFan said:


> Witch Cornelia Doggington................
> 
> Because, Yes, we are THAT silly.....


I love it! And yes that's silly!


----------



## NubianFan

Witch Cornelia Dogginton scare you all away? cackle cackle cackle

And she says NO Chad must have sauce. She chooses Oyster sauce to go on his crow....


----------



## NubianFan

*she is a Witch afterall*


----------



## NubianFan

Don't worry Chad, you are safe from Witch Cornelia Dogginton,...... I ate her....


----------



## Chadwick

Ok, she's gone!

Does passing the test give you a little satisfaction at work now? Knowing that it isn't forever that you have to be there!


----------



## NubianFan

Well....................... ummmmm............. yeah.......about that


----------



## Chadwick

Suspense building! Ooooo


----------



## NubianFan

First let me say today it was like a weight was lifted off my shoulder knowing I passed. But I returned to a mele at work. Several bad things happened today, but some good things happened too. BUT me and my office mate and his close coworker for his job out of another office were all in our office today and we were really having a good time and laughing and being silly. 
but then the brown noser made and appearance and ruined it all by gloating over some stuff.


----------



## NubianFan

First let me say today it was like a weight was lifted off my shoulder knowing I passed. But I returned to a mele at work. Several bad things happened today, but some good things happened too. BUT me and my office mate and his close coworker for his job out of another office were all in our office today and we were really having a good time and laughing and being silly. 
but then the brown noser made and appearance and ruined it all by gloating over some stuff.


----------



## Chadwick

What does that all mean?


----------



## NubianFan

So my day today had its ups and downs. But I think I lost my opportunity with my dream job company. I emailed her last night and that position I wanted has been filled, and she doesn't have anything else open. And the tone had just changed, like she didn't need me anymore so she wasn't interested in talking to me. I don't know it was just not a good gut feeling I walked away with. Soooooooo....... I may be stuck here a while.


----------



## Chadwick

The right thing will open up, at the right time.


----------



## NubianFan

things have gone super well with my crush lately though. He said something the other day that left me smoldering.....


----------



## Chadwick

Ooooooo, is it repeatable?


----------



## Chadwick

You got to get him burnin too now!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey guys :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> things have gone super well with my crush lately though. He said something the other day that left me smoldering.....


ppppssssstttttt... Leslie..... Ask him out for coffee....


----------



## NubianFan

Hey Lindsey!


----------



## nchen7

I'm sorry Leslie. I know how that feels..... sucks feeling stuck. but I agree with Chad, something will come up when the timing is right.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Leslie  how's it going? Hope alls well with you and your family


----------



## nchen7

Tell us more about the crush!!!!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Scottyhorse said:


> ppppssssstttttt... Leslie..... Ask him out for coffee....


Chad to be fair it doesn't take much from him to make me smolder. 
Sydney, I came thisclose to just telling him how I feel the other day. I think I am getting close to going there.


----------



## Chadwick

Hey big L!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Did you just call me fat Chad? :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

No, big like awesome big , silly! I forget that I'm not in FL anymore!


----------



## Chadwick

If you were fat we are all in trouble!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> No, big like awesome big , silly! I forget that I'm not in FL anymore!


Lol, you know I was just kidding :shades:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Chad...


----------



## nchen7

Chad, is that Lindsey's new gangster name?


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah Lindsey ?


----------



## Chadwick

No it's "fluffy hogs Lindsey" for her gangster name!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Yeah Lindsey ?


You know you're signatures missing again...right?


----------



## Chadwick

Haha, fool me once!


----------



## NubianFan

NO Chad, it really is, its just like blank.... down there....


----------



## Chadwick

Is this payback for the sheep goat ordeal?


----------



## Emzi00

Nope, it's really gone.... missing....


----------



## Chadwick

How bout now!


----------



## Chadwick

Ha!


----------



## nchen7

I can vouch Chad, I only see the first line in your signature. did you do something when you were playing with your avatar?


----------



## Chadwick

Well there is only one line now!


----------



## nchen7

oh!!! LOL!!!! guess I should read! bwahahah


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol: and what does that imaginary line say? :lol:


----------



## goathiker

So this really stuck up looking woman in a fancy car was looking at the house next door. So, I walked out and put a pile of hay on the bench in the backyard and left the goats screaming for food the whole time she was here.


----------



## nchen7

so get this - our house is closing this Friday. it was supposed to close on the 15th, then they wanted us out earlier, so we settled on Thursday (the 12th). but, the lawyers cant do that date, so it's now Friday. I didn't realize that Friday is the 13th. Then the bf noticed today this coming Friday the 13th also has a full moon attached to it. the next one of these will be in 2049...so it's quite rare. I'm hoping this is a good omen of sorts....


----------



## nchen7

Jill, that hope that stuck up woman does not come back. don't like that kind of people. she will def be one of those who move in for "country life" then complain about your animals.


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, you are good Jill!

And my iPad ran out of battery as I was saying that I checked my signature with my wife's computer so.........( sticking my tounge out in rebellion )


----------



## nchen7

and Danielle, this is overdue, but CONGRATS on passing your drivers licence!!!!!! :stars: :wahoo:


----------



## NubianFan

How much do they want for the house next door Jill,.... maybe I should come buy it. :think:

of course then you would be stuck hearing my daughter practice saxophone!!!


----------



## Chadwick

Haha, I just saw it!


----------



## ksalvagno

Congrats, Danielle!

I hope your house closes with no problems, Ni.

I bet that woman won't be back, Jill.

Very cute little goaties, Chad!


----------



## Chadwick

I am clueless! Who is Danielle ? Scottyhorse?


----------



## goathiker

Danielle is three havens.

It foreclosed for $106,000 Leslie. We have a brand new women's transition shelter that needs counselers.


----------



## NubianFan

Hey that's not bad, any land with it at all?


----------



## goathiker

It's .66 of an acre. No livestock laws though and the grass grows like crazy around here. The house is 3 bedroom 2 bath 10 year old mobile.


----------



## NubianFan

If I could bring my mom and dad and my crush along with my daughter and I, I would probably be there before the end of the summer.


----------



## NubianFan

Hey I live in a 3 bed 2 bath 10 year old mobile now.


----------



## goathiker

Oh, there's lots of nice stables to put your horses in.


----------



## NubianFan

:think: I wonder if my crush would let me kidnap him....


----------



## Emzi00

I bet he'd go willingly...


----------



## NubianFan

Methinks you might be right...


----------



## NubianFan

And I am not ignoring anyone tonight but my computer or this site or both are going sooooo slllooooowwwwww tonight. I can barely communicate.


----------



## goathiker

That would be fun. There's another place down the road that has 5 acres and a brand new 4 bedroom house for $200,000. Then there's 60 acres with no house for $160,000.


----------



## NubianFan

The 60 acres and no house sounds good, I could build a cottage for mom and dad that was all handicap accessible and easy to maneuver in and then a small house for me and the kiddo and the crush possibly someday if he is kidnapable. ~


----------



## goathiker

How about this one?

RESID - Grand Ronde, OR
22000 SW Spirit Mountain Rd 20 acres is for sale for $159,900 and has one approved building site. Good 15 acre pasture,vineyard, micro tower. 40 acres has two deep wells and spring fed stream that runs across the property. This 40 acres is $200,000. Aproved for one home site and possible two houses.


----------



## NubianFan

Yep that isn't bad at all. 
I feel like I was supposed to tell y'all something and have forgotten.... but I really don't have a clue what.


----------



## Emzi00

Something about smoldering...


----------



## NubianFan

Lol


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, smoldering...


----------



## NubianFan

well once upon a time there was a man, and he was perfect..... the end. 
LOL


----------



## Emzi00

Jesus?


----------



## NubianFan

almost.......


----------



## NubianFan

Maybe I should say perfect for me....


----------



## NubianFan

I gotta go, my daughter is not feeling well and is requiring my full attention.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Jill, that is genius


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> So this really stuck up looking woman in a fancy car was looking at the house next door. So, I walked out and put a pile of hay on the bench in the backyard and left the goats screaming for food the whole time she was here.


 :ROFL: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Guess who showed up a few days ago here? Why, Bugs....Otis Spunkmeyers new best friend! He follows my cat everywhere he goes :lol: 
Guess someone dropped him off....he's been hanging with my cat for days...he's friendly enough. Gonna have to catch him/her by wintertime.....my DD tried with a cage and a long rope on the door...said she named him Bugs because she felt like Elmer Fudd trying to catch him :lol: So far, Rabbit -1 Kiley-0


----------



## goathiker

Tomorrow I'm going to switch the does and bucks out. That way the bucks and wethers will be in plain sight and all the cute babies will be hidden. Would it be overkill to set my 12 x 24 foot portable kennel up and put my Pitbull on the property line?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nope. Need to pull out the big guns when city snobs wanna move in :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Ah, he's cute. My dumped rabbit didn't live very long. I think she was a worn out meat breeder.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh no, it died? That stinks. This little guy is pretty cute. He literally goes everywhere with my cat. The cat likes him too....


----------



## NyGoatMom

But my cat sleeps with my rabbits in their pen a lot, so he is used to them. They don't even care if he is near their babies...


----------



## goathiker

That's so funny. Animals work out their own language I think. 
Best dog I ever had here I brought with us from Alaska. He was Tundra Wolf crossed on German Shepherd. Wonderful dog, we had a flop eared rabbit that ran loose and they would sleep together under the old truck every night. That dog wouldn't hurt an animal for anything but, he was sure protective of my kids.


----------



## nchen7

NyGoatMom said:


> Nope. Need to pull out the big guns when city snobs wanna move in :lol:


HEY!!! we're not ALL bad!!!! some are just misguided. while others are just a plain PITA.

Jill, what's the deal with full moon on Friday the 13th? I can't find a lot about it....

Leslie, sounds like good deals to me! maybe the incessant rain and land deals are a sign?


----------



## Chadwick

I gotta try to mow 45+ acres before it rains this afternoon! The rest of the week looks fairly wet!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Omgoodness Chad.........that's a lotta mowing!

Yes Jill, I think they have their own language too!

You are a "converted" city chick, Ni :lol:

Leslie....you need to get your crush to buy you a place


----------



## NyGoatMom

Gotta treat all my chickens today for mites...........ugh.


----------



## nchen7

yes yes...I guess it's true. I'm city/country girl. I can do either. what I HATE is suburbia. bleh!!! 

I'm sorry you have mites issue. I hate mites. they are DISGUSTING. 

Chad, that is A LOT of lawn to mow!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

NyGoatMom said:


> Omgoodness Chad.........that's a lotta mowing!
> 
> Yes Jill, I think they have their own language too!
> 
> You are a "converted" city chick, Ni :lol:
> 
> Leslie....you need to get your crush to buy you a place


Hey just because I am going to kidnap him doesn't mean he doesn't have to do his share.  I think I like the idea of buying a place TOGETHER better than him buying or me buying. :shades:


----------



## nchen7

the sooner you make a move, the sooner you guys can buy a piece together.


----------



## NubianFan

Stealthily I creep, inch by inch, closer, to my marsupilami morsel......


----------



## NubianFan

bonus points if you know what that is a reference to.


----------



## nchen7

I can figure it out if I google it....but I have no clue what that is. lol


----------



## NubianFan

There used to be a Kids Cartoon called Marsupilami (not sure of the spelling) anyway the main character a marsupial was always being stalked by a leopard or some kind of cat and he would say that when he was after him LOL

It was a silly but cute cartoon.


----------



## NubianFan

Welp, Dad's petscan of his chest is today, so I better get up and get moving see y'all.


----------



## nchen7

best of luck to your dad Leslie.


----------



## nchen7

just came back from dropping off the goatie babies off at their breeder. how can these stupid things grab at your heart like they do??? I miss their stupid faces already.


----------



## NubianFan

Awww that Is so tough Ni ((((HUGS)))))


----------



## nchen7

thanks Leslie. how's your dad?


----------



## Chadwick

Hugs Ni!


----------



## Chadwick

Got every blade of grass on camp cut, and grilled hamburgers!


----------



## Chadwick

Hamburg !!!


----------



## nchen7

thanks Chad. mm...burgers


----------



## Chadwick

They turned out ok, I am the worst griller ever!


----------



## nchen7

do you poke at it too much?


----------



## NubianFan

He's fine as of right now just a little tired, they didn't tell us any results today


----------



## NubianFan

Chad the secret of grilling is patience. Wait until your coals get white before you put the food on the grill. Most people put the food on the grill too soon. That causes more flare ups with greasy food like burgers. Also I like hickory and mesquite charcoal with beef/pork and oak charcoal with chicken. Keep your grill grates brushed and then oil them before you put the food on, use tongs and a papertowel dipped in vegetable oil or corn oil or something.


----------



## NubianFan

Also I prefer lump charcoal to briquettes and I don't care for match light charcoal it leaves too much of a lighter fluid chemical taste. Lump charcoal is easier to light than briquettes.


----------



## Chadwick

No I don't poke, I have either too much coals( to hot ) or too little ( to cold) and I do one then over adjust then do the other over adjust!

I never just get it right!


----------



## NubianFan

just fill your grill up with coals, and light them. You can mound them up to start but fill it to the right fullness to get an eye for it first then mound them. after they are started then spread them out evenly. THEN wait til they are white. You shouldn't have to add or subtract coals, unless you are cooking on a campfire with a dutch oven, now that is a whole different story.


----------



## Chadwick

I think my brain just doesn't see the "right" amount!


----------



## NubianFan

Finally remembered the thing to tell y'all that I forgot last night. I walked out my front door yesterday morning and one of mom and dad's little black hens (Japenese chickens smaller than regular but bigger than bantams) had two little biddies (chicks) with her. She was right at the bottom of my steps, her little black biddies were sooooo cute!:chick: 
Oh and this happened today, after they got home from the petscan dad and my daughter went fishing and caught a ton of perch and bass.


----------



## NubianFan

I am going to have to come to Pennsylvania and teach you how to grill.


----------



## Chadwick

Cute bidies, get pictures!

Ok, come see me and teach me to grill!


----------



## NubianFan

Okay you know where your grill grate goes in? You want at least a couple to three inches of space if not more between the grate and the top of the coals, and you want coals covering the entire bottom of your grill space. I would lean more towards the three to four inches away from coals unless you have a tiny grill then that may not be possible. 
You should see my grill, I have a beast of a grill.


----------



## Chadwick

I usually end up with a layer and a half of coals, is that too little, sounds like it.


----------



## NubianFan

I bet I could cook 20 or 30 hamburgers at one time on my grill. It is like a barrel turned sideways and cut in half, only it isn't really it just looks like it.


----------



## Chadwick

You'd be very disappointed in this grill! I think it was a $20 special ten years ago!

It was here when we moved in!


----------



## NubianFan

Hmmm it really depends on your grill. that would be nothing in my grill. Is your grill shallow or deep?


----------



## NubianFan

Hey I cooked on those for years!!! I finally bought this big bad boy last year for myself for a birthday present to myself I had been asking for one from my family for years, my dad also built me a fire pit in the back yard, we cook with real wooden logs in it, it has concrete rebar for a grate. Totally different method again though and can only be used for certain things.


----------



## Chadwick

It a 20" square cheapo grill maybe a foot deep including lid.


----------



## NubianFan

My whole family has me grill. My sister always puts stuff on as soon as she lights the grill so everything is fried and burnt crisp on the outside and raw in the middle. Mom can cook on the grill too, but she is tired of it, she is so good at it, one thanksgiving she cooked a turkey on the grill. Not a smoker a grill. It was delicious too. 
one of my favorites is chicken leg quarters, with soul seasoning on them, then cooked over oak wood lump charcoal..... yummmmmm


----------



## NubianFan

I'm gonna say you need two layers of coal at least if not three, if two still has your coal several inches below your grill grate you need another layer.


----------



## Chadwick

I'll give it a try!


----------



## NubianFan

I smell like a grill right now and I didn't even cook on one. But I made bacon and eggs for dinner and they always smoke up some.


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, grilling is a good skill to have. I'm not very good at grilling.... I poke stuff too much and have no patience.

I hate packing to move. we're in this middle area where stuff is everywhere and some other things are in the box.....


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, that's the worst, dont pack that I need it, pack that I don't need it, etc.......uhgg


----------



## Chadwick

Do you like my signature joke?


----------



## nchen7

yuupppp. and I'm OCD. the bf had to come and tell me to stop so we could go eat. I hate this go between. blarg!


----------



## Chadwick

Blarg! I like it that's a new one!

My wife is a packing artist, so I just get out of her way and do what I'm told!


----------



## nchen7

yea. I can pack a lot in a little area. I don't like big boxes b/c I tend to overpack. when I travel, I'm always at like 49lbs...and I still have room!


----------



## NubianFan

Ni in your honor I went out and snuggled and hugged and kissed all my goaties. I picked up and smothered the babies with kisses and even let Daff get partially on my lap and hugged on her. She is such the mess and they are all sooooo sweeett..... wuvs them


----------



## NubianFan

HA! Kayak just sent me a deal for a Barbados escape Ni. LOL


----------



## Chadwick

I think I will have the most annoyed goats! They are gonna wonder why they got an owner that just won't leave them alone!


----------



## nchen7

awww! Leslie!!!! I miss the goaties! it'll take a while for me to get used to this.... and, no need to come to Barbados now that I'm leaving!!!


----------



## NubianFan

I don't know Chad, mine are attention hogs they never get enough. They are like "love me, love me, love me" Rotten stinks.... gotta love them though. Have you heard that song where the guy says "smacking that..." Well I was doing that with Daff only I was singing "smacking that rumen, smacking that rumen" and lightly slapping her on the side, she thought it was great attention.


----------



## NubianFan

oh I can't afford it, and if I was going to spend money on airfare somewhere it would be to go to Seattle to see my nephew (and maybe sneak over to see Jill and Sydney while I was there) But just thought it was ironic that they sent me a Barbados escape pkg when you are trying to escape from Barbados LOL
It was bouganvilla beach resort they were advertising.


----------



## nchen7

awww!!! at the breeders, she had 2 bottle babies. come came up, and starting sucking my fingers. it was cute until I got bit.... dang those back teeth are sharp!


----------



## nchen7

still funny! it's fun place to vacay. but...if you came, you'd stay with me!


----------



## NubianFan

That'd be fun!


----------



## nchen7

so I just made a batch of soap with Missy's milk - my first salt bar. I'm really glad I started making soap. I have these wonderful little mementos of my girls.

and btw - packing is horrendous. we've got most of the stuff out and the moving truck has taken it. now we have just the little things to move to the temp house so I can go through and decide what stays here and what I want to bring with me. BLAH! absolutely annoying!


----------



## Chadwick

So silly question I think I know the answer, but don't want to get things wrong.

Thermometer...........temp taken rectaly? Any tips, or advise!


----------



## NubianFan

Yep rectally


----------



## NubianFan

Is is POURING again.... hey Chad wanna build me an Ark?


----------



## nchen7

yep....up the bum. what I did was take a latex or nitrile glove, cut off a finger, and put that on the thermometer (does that make sense?). less messy


----------



## Chadwick

He said build an arky arky!

Glove is a good trick! Does it go right in, do you need something slippy on it? 

This is sure to be an uncomfortable moment between my goats and I !


----------



## Chadwick

I took the high school aptitude test, you know the one, you could be a doctor a lawyer etc

It said I should be a wooden boat builder, and that the earning potential was up to $9,000 a year! So, I did better than the test said I would anyway!


----------



## goathiker

You can get digital thermometer covers at Walmart. They're like $3.99 for a box of 50.


----------



## NubianFan

I have 5 goats, 4 horses, 4 dogs, 2 ferrets, 5 cats, one rabbit, and several chickens that have to go on it, plus My daughter, mom, dad, crush and I.... And possibly a handful of other friends/neighbors in the area that don't have a boat, So it could be considerably smaller than the original Ark


----------



## Chadwick

Ok that easy enough!


----------



## nchen7

yes...it will likely be uncomfortable. the key is being accurate and quick, so it's over with. you can put a little bit of something or moisten it with water.


----------



## NubianFan

check it out
https://arkencounter.com/?gclid=CI2Etfy29b4CFXEF7AodyhsAwA


----------



## Chadwick

Does everyone else notice that when I get done building it I get to drown! Ghees no spot for the boat builder!


----------



## goathiker

You can ride on my ark cause of course, if Leslie gets one, I do too.


----------



## nchen7

it's weird to not have any animals except for the dogs around. it's gonna take some getting used to.....


----------



## Chadwick

First we gotta find gopher wood!


----------



## Chadwick

Ni that must be like being an empty nester


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, did you see the new member from AR?


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> Does everyone else notice that when I get done building it I get to drown! Ghees no spot for the boat builder!


You are included under "friends without a boat of their own"  If you need a ride.


----------



## Chadwick

Man builds ark


----------



## nchen7

Chadwick said:


> Ni that must be like being an empty nester


it is!!!! and most of the house is gone. I HATE moving! grrr


----------



## NubianFan

nchen7 said:


> Leslie, did you see the new member from AR?


I think so I said hi to one from Northwest Ar, same one or is there another new Arkie?


----------



## Chadwick

I just watched that and got a little scared, 12-21-12 man! 

Hahaha


----------



## nchen7

NubianFan said:


> I think so I said hi to one from Northwest Ar, same one or is there another new Arkie?


think there's a new one http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f182/howdy-backwoods-northwest-arkansas-168333/


----------



## NubianFan

Its the same one Ni, but I see my post didn't take I posted from my phone, so I reposted hopefully it takes from the computer.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, it was about as exciting as Y2K.


----------



## nchen7

ah....ok. you're getting more friends in your neck of the woods! always exciting!

so the salt soap is done. it's amazing how fast it moves and saponifies!


----------



## NubianFan

What is the salt soap is it like a sea salt scrub put in it?


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, I was curious about the salt too!


----------



## Chadwick

Maybe salt makes the soap taste better?


----------



## NubianFan

I dunno/
I am sooooo hot tonight and so hungry I keep eating everything in reach.


----------



## Mamaboyd

I have barely had time to be on here all week, seems I am running here,there and everywhere. Stuck home for a few days as our truck's steering box crapped out so hubby takes the car to work. What have I missed here?


----------



## goathiker

We're building arks so we drown in the drought. :greengrin:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Jill  Some pics of Pepsi  My up and coming pack wether ! 
He follows me everywhere  Not a goat around for at least 0.5 mile 
Can you tell I'm proud of him ?!


----------



## ThecrazygoatpeopleBurnett

Hi, im new to this 'chat' thingy going on here... But if you dont mind my jumping in... Squirrel, AND alligator are both delicious! So is dove, and bear.  
No I'm not creepy at all lol. Im just from Arkansas.


----------



## NubianFan

LOL well..... you might be a *little* creepy, welcome aboard the ARK. Hey Jill is it raining all the time there or are you in drought? It has been coming torrential downpours here.


----------



## goathiker

It's been pretty nice really. Sunny and 74*, that won't last though. They keep seeding clouds and telling us it's going to rain. Never works out very well for them. I think they ought to just quit messing around with it and let it go back to natural patterns.


----------



## NubianFan

Well it starts out pretty much every day, hot and muggy. then it begins to rain and rains like heck the rest of the day. It doesn't matter when it starts it can start at 10 am or 5pm but once it starts it simply POURS the rest of the day.


----------



## goathiker

That's weird. Do you see airplanes that leaves "jet streams" but, the streams do go away? They get wider and soon the clouds move in?


----------



## Mamaboyd

No shortage of rain here either. Warnings of heavy downpours causing flash flooding and crazy thunderstorms. And the humidity is horrible. I will join the ARK group as well, lol


----------



## NubianFan

No hardly any airplanes around here.


----------



## NubianFan

night night all


----------



## Mamaboyd

night Leslie!


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie


----------



## nchen7

IT'S FINALLY RAINING!!!! THE DROUGHT IS (hopefully) OVER!!!!!! of course it has to rain on the day we close our house and have to move the rest of the stuff....the stuff that are more delicate and should not be getting wet (including my soaps).

Leslie and Chad, salt bars are soaps that have a good amount of salt added to the batter, anywhere between 25-100% of the batter would contain salt. the benefits from what I've read are it helps detoxify, exfoliate, moisturize....pretty much the benefits of swimming in the sea, but in your shower. the bars are rock hard, and are really high in coconut oil b/c that's the only oil that lathers in salt water (there's your soapy fun fact for the day).


----------



## goathiker

That's kind of funny we make a bar called fisherman's soap to counter salt water. It has multiple fungus/bacteria antagonists in it, skin softening agents, and is Anise scented. It's one of my favorites...


----------



## nchen7

oh yes. I recently read a post about that. the anise really helps with the fishy smell.....


----------



## goathiker

Yep and buck smell also. BUT Anise smells so good anyway I think a person could do a bar of Anisette just for the smell.


----------



## Chadwick

Hey everybody! The health inspector is coming to inspect the commercial kitchen...... That does not get used as a commercial kitchen!


----------



## ksalvagno

Hopefully you have a nice inspector. Some of them are real jerks.


----------



## Chadwick

She just passed me w/no violations! 

She was hard on the lady who was doing summer camp here. But she asked me about brown bats so I kept her talking about nature! Tip if your inspector hunts ducks so do you, if they are democrat or republican so are you, if they beat children you agree! Makes inspections so much easier!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> She just passed me w/no violations!
> 
> She was hard on the lady who was doing summer camp here. But she asked me about brown bats so I kept her talking about nature! Tip if your inspector hunts ducks so do you, if they are democrat or republican so are you, if they beat children you agree! Makes inspections so much easier!!!


I've seen your CDO, and It ~couldn't~ possibly have been because you have an immaculate kitchen with no issues that deserve a violation, could it?


----------



## Chadwick

Well I would like to think it's my charming handsome style......but you are probably right!!!


----------



## nchen7

Jill, funny story abt aniseseed... Recently, I got a friend of mine to bring back some essential oils to the island. We meet up for dinner. All I smell on her is fennel.... I thought "ok, must be some new scent she's trying". Then she tells me the story of she got the pkg of scents (still wrapped), and put it in this new bag she bought, put everything in her suitcase and came back. Well....one exploded in transit. So now, aniseseed is the scent of her new purse. LOL. 

Chad, glad you passed. Women authority figured tend to be more lenient on men than their own gender. That's why I always try to aim for a male immigration officer.

Ugh...stuff got moved. Some unpacked. I can't muster the strength to do more.


----------



## sassykat6181

Jill -chem trails?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I hate rain!


----------



## nchen7

Send some here! It finally rained this morning. After months of no real rain. It was nice


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow.. Yah I'm sure!

I wouldn't mind the rain too much, but I have a show tomorrow and packing the jeep isn't much fun! LOL! Plus I still have to give baths!


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I hate rain!


Me too! And my goats agree! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:


----------



## Chadwick

What do you all think of Selma as a name?


----------



## sassykat6181

@ skyla - baths???? Stick em out in the rain 

@ chad - I think of the actress. But I like it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL! I thought if it! But, I figured that I should get some tough spots well scrubbed lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

This is nasty!!  I HATE spiders! I killed it after I took some pics lol! Sorry they are fuzzy.. I wasn't getting close to it so it was zoomed in all the way lol


----------



## Chadwick

I didn't know about the actress, trying to find something sweet and unused


----------



## COgoatLover25

Here's some nice names ( IMO anyways  ) Chad 

Violet
Hazel
Holly
Opal
Pearl
Zia
Eva
Felicia
Godiva
Zoey
&
Selena


----------



## Chadwick

I like a few of those! I am going for oldtimey farmy southern names 

I really like Wilhelmina , but it is long

And Irma Louise but there is already a Irma Louise here


----------



## COgoatLover25

Found this on the web 


Old Fashioned Baby Girl Names
Abigail
Adelaide
Adeline
Amelia
Anastasia
Annamae
Anne
Arabella
Arlene
Ashlyn
Audra
Ava
Averill
Beatrice
Bessie
Camille
Carlotta
Cassandra
Catherine
Cecilia
Celeste
Celia
Charlotte
Claire
Clara
Clarabelle
Clarissa
Clementine
Constance
Cora
Daisy
Delilah
Dorothea
Dorothy
Edith
Elaine
Eleanora
Elenora
Eliza
Elizabeth
Ella
Ellamae
Elouise
Elsa
Elsie
Emily
Emma
Esme


Estelle
Etta
Eva
Evelyn
Fern
Felicity
Gail
Garnet
Geneva
Genevieve
Georgetta
Georgiana
Gloria
Glynn
Grace
Gracelyn
Greta
Gretchen
Gwendolyn
Harriet
Hazel
Helen
Holly
Iris
Isabella
Isadora
Ivy
Jacqueline
Jane
Jocelyn
Joy
Julia 
Julianna
June
Katharine
Layne
Lila
Lilibeth
Lillian
Lily
Lizette
Louisa
Loretta
Lucia
Lucille
Lucinda
Luella
Mabel


Madeline
Mae
Maisie
Margaret
Marianne
Marilyn
Maryella
Matilda
Maura
May
Mazie
Melanie
Melissa
Melody
Meredith
Miranda
Myra
Nellie
Nora
Olive
Olivia
Opal
Pearl
Penelope
Priscilla
Quinnie 
Rachel
Rebecca
Rosalie
Rose
Rosemary
Ruby
Ruth
Sadie
Samantha
Sophia
Sophronia
Stella
Susannah
Susie
Vera
Victoria
Viola
Violet
Virginia
Waverly
Zelda
Zora


----------



## sassykat6181

Pearl & opal are cute! Especially for white goats


----------



## nchen7

Chad, what about Willa for short?


----------



## mayia97420

lurking in the shadows, watching and listening 

How about Willow


----------



## Emzi00

I like Willow.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like Willow too!


----------



## NubianFan

Hey guys....


----------



## NubianFan

Really really bad news today.......:tears::blue::mecry::tear::-cry:


----------



## mayia97420

Hi Leslie, I'm Cheri 
I will listen if you want to share. I have been lurking in the shadows on this thread.


----------



## COgoatLover25

What happened Leslie?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh no, what's wrong Leslie?!  :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

You okay? :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

No not really okay, dad's cancer has spread to his lymph nodes, the Dr says it isn't curable. I have been bawling my eyes out.


----------



## NubianFan

I really thought he could beat this. I knew it would be hard, but I thought he could do it because he was tough. I wasn't expecting this news today at all.


----------



## Emzi00

:hug: I'm sorry. I don't know else to say, but I'm really, very sorry.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh Leslie.... I'm so sorry... :hug: I'm crying with you.. :mecry: :hug:


----------



## nchen7

OH LESLIE!!!! :hug: no words or hugs or anything can make you feel better. I'm so sorry for the news. absolutely devastating!!!! if I can help you in anyway, please do let me know. :hug: :tears:


----------



## NubianFan

I've cried til my head hurts and my eyes are sore. I am trying to make salmon fettuccine alfredo right now, so we will have something to eat. At least that is a simple dish to fix. 
I was just be bopping into the cancer dr today to meet them for lunch thinking everything was as fine as it could get when someone has cancer. What an idiot I can be.


----------



## mayia97420

Don't give up, not curable does not mean not treatable- I worked with cancer patients for 6 years and I saw miracles happen- He needs to keep a positive attitude - even when its tough- successful treatment can buy him good time and who knows what science will discover - I know its hard and I am sorry that you are having to deal with this - 15 years ago I was given a 30 percent chance of surviving my cancer and I am still here - you really need to deal only day by day.


----------



## NubianFan

mayia97420 said:


> Don't give up, not curable does not mean not treatable- I worked with cancer patients for 6 years and I saw miracles happen- He needs to keep a positive attitude - even when its tough- successful treatment can buy him good time and who knows what science will discover - I know its hard and I am sorry that you are having to deal with this - 15 years ago I was given a 30 percent chance of surviving my cancer and I am still here - you really need to deal only day by day.


Thanks he will be 83 next week. I hope you are right. But they had planned on giving him chemo and radiation and I don't think they are planning on chemo at all now and they might still radiate it. It almost sounds like the dr is giving up on him. I wasn't actually there to hear it, but getting info from my mom and daughter who were.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm so sorry Leslie, that's terrible :hug: I know it's tough but I'll be praying for you guys :hug:


----------



## Chadwick

I am so very sorry Leslie. What is his first name, I have been praying for Leslie's dad and it just seems so non friend like.

I wish we were all closer so we could actually give hugs and maybe make you some terrible burgers, help out etc


----------



## Chadwick

Just took my boy to see how to train your dragon 2 and he is wired! Man, he is lit up!


----------



## NubianFan

You know, I would really like that. I wish I had the kind of friends here that would do that sort of thing. My best friend did offer to meet me in town, but I don't want to be in town I want to be cozy. My other girlfriend that lives here in the state sent a sad frowny face by text and that is the last I have heard from her. My poor Crush had to be the one to listen to me wail in misery for over an hour, but he and I aren't really "There" where he can say "Hey do you want me to come hang out with you tonight or this weekend"
So here I sit, I spent about an hour at mom and dad's sitting in the yard with them in the shade then a couple hours over here cooking dinner and taking a bath, now I have to go to the little town nearest us and to the Dollar General and get some over the counter meds for my daughter. I guess when we get home she and I will cuddle up in the bedroom under blankies and watch a movie, cuz ain't nobody got much spunk right now.


----------



## NubianFan

Is it good Chad? We really liked the first one and my daughter has and loves the Wii game. 
Hmmmm maybe I should rent a redbox kids movie for she and I tonight


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Just took my boy to see how to train your dragon 2 and he is wired! Man, he is lit up!


We're going to see it Mon. Woot woot!


----------



## CritterCarnival

So sorry for the devastating news. I know there are no words, but I'll light a candle for you and yours.


----------



## Chadwick

It was REALLY good! In the end it was the baby sitter who did it..........sorry fake spoiler joke........never said it was a good joke!


----------



## ksalvagno

I am so sorry, Leslie.


----------



## nchen7

Oh Leslie!!! :hug: I can't even imagine! but like Mayia said, a positive attitude can go a LONG way, and miracles do happen, so never give up hope!


----------



## NubianFan

We didn't get a movie, so I am not sure what we are going to do now... I did buy snacks like we were having a movie then forgot the movie.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Netfilx??


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah I have it , but they really don't have anything good that we haven't already seen.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah I know.. :/ same here...

Hope you find something  
I'm headed to bed.. Night all 

*hug*


----------



## NubianFan

Night Skyla


----------



## NyGoatMom

Leslie, I am so sorry :hug: The only advice I can offer right now is to spend as much time as you can with him.... I am so so sorry


----------



## ThreeHavens

Leslie, I want you to know I am going to pray for your family. :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Gosh Leslie, I don't know what I can say to provide at least a little comfort  :hug: Just remember we are ALL here for you, every step of the way, because we all love you Leslie! :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

Thanks everyone, your words do help even if you feel like they don't. And I always accept all prayers and kind thoughts, lit candles and anything else similar. I may rant, wail, or breakdown here often. I feel like I don't have much actual support here locally except my Crush. My best friend has good intentions but her own life is so fraught with tragedy and commotion she rarely can actually be there. I just feel sometimes like I am the strong one for clients all day everyday, and friends and family nearly all the time too, but when I need to break down, there isn't many I can turn too here. I turn to you guys and my Crush poor thing, he takes the brunt of SO MUCH.
Today my daughter, mom and I are going father's day shopping. Dad wants a farm raised watermelon, so I have to scour some fruit stand til I find him one. He is getting one. And then my sister wants to take him to eat catfish. So we may do that tonight or tomorrow for lunch. So at least I have a mission and that keeps me out of my head for a while. Which is a good thing. I stay in my own head too much as it is.


----------



## Chadwick

Well go get your watermelon girl! I think most watermelons are farm raised, haha! Sorry I had to, have a good day, and drive safe!


----------



## NubianFan

well true, but he means locally grown farm raised, he hates those seedless things they sell in the grocery stores. He is growing some himself they just won't be ready til around my birthday. He always made sure he planted melons in time for me to have one for my birthday . Which is about a month after his.


----------



## Chadwick

That's sweet, if your daughter isn't a winter baby you should continue that tradition.


----------



## nchen7

aw Leslie! you're such a good person. you are free to PM me ANYTIME to vent/rant/break down. :hug:

good luck watermelon hunting. I LOVE watermelon. I usually eat them until I feel like I'm going to puke....then eat some more.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I LOVE watermelon! I put salt on mine...is that weird?


----------



## NubianFan

My dad puts salt on his, and his cantaloupe and his apples. I think it is uber gross, but I think he does it because he works so much he sweats all his salts out. I used to LOVE watermelon but I really don't care much for it anymore. I still love cantaloupe though, yuuummmmmm.


----------



## NubianFan

And we didn't find a farm raised one, we had to settle for a supermarket seedless one. I talked to my dad's buddy that sells them and he said it has been raining too much. shucks....


----------



## nchen7

I don't like cantaloupes....they make my lips itch. unfortunately, a lot of fruit does.


----------



## NubianFan

nom nom nom


----------



## NubianFan

Ni another thing I love, is berry trifles. I have blackberries and raspberries growing literally steps from my back door in my yard, so in berry season I make trifles with them YUMMMM


----------



## nchen7

*DROOL* the bf and I can't wait for berries and cherries. we're hoping cherries will be in season when we go back, but I doubt it since the extreme cold.


----------



## Chadwick

I love salt on watermelon! It's the only way to eat watermelon!


----------



## nchen7

I've had salt on banana and that was really good, and dipping pineapple in brine water is awesome (they make my lips itch too). I like watermelon as is.


----------



## Chadwick

I'll have to try the banana !


----------



## NubianFan

I like salt on tomatoes they are technically a fruit.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I like fried tomatoes...


----------



## Chadwick

So, what's up with the chair crew?


----------



## Chadwick

I feel like the kid in the back seat of dad's car.

ARE THEY WEANED YET!?


----------



## NubianFan

LOL Chad


----------



## NubianFan

I am sweaty we've been out trying to milk Dru. She really doesn't like it. I had to hobble her back legs. She is easy to milk though, I am surprised with her tiny first freshener teats, even I could milk her and I couldn't milk any of my friends doe's my daughter is the milker. But she needs a lot more training to the stand. If we had a stand. I was holding her head that was tied to a post while she ate alfalfa pellets and she was milking. Even with her feet hobbled we were having one heck of a time keeping her from kicking the bucket.


----------



## Chadwick

How do you hobble


----------



## NubianFan

Back feet. I don't have an actual hobble so I used a soft smooth rope that wouldn't rope burn her. But alas, didn't work very well. We are going to have to build a milk stand that is all there is to it.


----------



## Chadwick

Do you tie each leg to something?


----------



## NubianFan

I tried it a couple different ways, I tried tying them to each other, I tried tying one and looping it around the front and holding leverage on it, which really worked best but a horse fly kept after me and her til my daughter couldn't milk so we had to readjust. I don't know how to explain it but it was where she had no pressure if she stood still, but if she kicked I could put pressure on her, but with me batting a horse fly off myself and her it was just impossible so we had to switch methods.


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, what about thick velcro? I used to clip Buttercup to the fence. Shed try to kick a bit, but gave up


----------



## NubianFan

Dru is a kicker. Even as good of a mother as she is, she even kicks some when her babies nurse. I think Daff will be much easier to handle. I think Dru is just going to have to learn not to kick. It is probably going to take patience, hobbles, and time.


----------



## COgoatLover25

She should settle down Leslie  My first timers always go through a week or so of being witches...after that they're angels :angel:
:lol:


----------



## NubianFan

She kept making this funny noise like a grumble/whine of complaint. She actually isn't THAT bad, but my daughter is a newbie milker too, so it doesn't take much to throw her off, so two newbies together is kind of a mess. LOL they'll figure it out. She isn't mean at all she doesn't try to kick you, just keeps bumping the bucket.


----------



## Mamaboyd

We are weaning our oldest kids from their mom so tonight I separated them but mom can still see them. I want to try and see if I can get some milk from mom in the morning, first time ever doing that and I have no idea how much I am going to get from my fainter girl lol. Since I don't have a milking stand, I am going to try tying her up to a post in the shelter and see how it goes. I came across an ad on kijiji tonight for some nubian nannies, oh how I wish I had the room for one of these girls 
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-livestock/mi...ul-nubian-breeding-nannies-for-sale/602698446


----------



## Scottyhorse

Exaughsting day, but had lots of fun!!! 









I will tell more about it later.


----------



## NubianFan

yay Sydney


----------



## ksalvagno

Congrats Sydney!


----------



## nchen7

congrats Sydney!!!

Mamaboyd, good luck milking your fainter. someone around here said she tried milking her fainter...and it just kept fainting on the milk stand. LOL! so...let us know how it goes this morning....


----------



## Chadwick

Alright Sydney !!!


----------



## NubianFan

LOL fainting on the milk stand, can anyone say Drama Queen much!


----------



## NubianFan

Y'all Dru ate a pickle..... I don't know about that goat sometimes. I had a gallon glass jar of pickles that had one and a half pickles left in it I was going to pour out because they'd been sitting awhile and I wanted to clean out the jar to use as a tea jug. So she sees me and begs for the pickle. I gave her the one that was only a half a pickle thinking once she smelled it she wouldn't eat it. She gobbled it down. I asked her if she was sure she wasn't pregnant again. She is so bizarre sometimes.


----------



## Chadwick

Oh my someone is touching my teats.....I think I am getting the vapors! Ohhhh


----------



## Chadwick

I don't know why that doe is an 1880s southern woman !


----------



## NubianFan

Said in her best Scarlett O'hara lilting voice......:lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Pickles huh, spaghetti, wonder what else she would eat?


----------



## NubianFan

where'd everyone go, y'all were here and POOF gone.....
I have been up since 5:30 cleaning house. Yucky poo.... Now I am cooking Romanoff for breakfast. :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> Pickles huh, spaghetti, wonder what else she would eat?


Honestly Chad I am guessing anything I gave her. Apparently if momma has it then it must be good......:crazy::laugh:


----------



## Chadwick

You might be right!


----------



## NubianFan

They are all a flat mess. Buncha crazy goats.


----------



## nchen7

awww! Dru! she must be the goat that started the stereotype that goats eat everyone. hope you don't have any tin cans lying around her pen......


----------



## NubianFan

nope nothing like that but when I bought her she tried to eat her registration papers and I've caught her once with plastic in her mouth. 
Daff isn't much better, yesterday she was trying to eat the tail of my nightgown (don't ask why I was outside in my nightgown, I live so far out in the country that is actually a fairly common place occurrence LOL)


----------



## Chadwick

How are the twins Leslie?


----------



## NubianFan

The are great. Big honking things. They are way bigger than Pipsqueak now and closing in on Daffodil and the one I am keeping for a herd sire is the bigger of the two, nice long and level


----------



## NubianFan

Oh and they are barely 5 weeks old and naughty naughty. I don't think it will be long before they have to be separated from the herd, Pipsqueak is much older and he doesn't even act like he knows what that is yet.


----------



## nchen7

oh...they're "practicing" already? our little guys were doing it at like 2 wks old..... Leslie, do they have names yet?


----------



## NubianFan

Sort of we decided on Remus and Romulus


----------



## Chadwick

Ah, the roman nose!


----------



## NubianFan

They are worst than practicing. They are already extending a smidge. We haven't decided on registered names yet


----------



## NubianFan

And Pipsqueak, doesn't even act like he knows anything about what that is about.


----------



## Chadwick

Have any of you done a cost per goat breakdown? What it costs in feed per month per goat? I have been curious


----------



## NubianFan

a million dollars, that's what it feels like anyway.


----------



## nchen7

LOL! Leslie!! 

Happy Father's Day!


----------



## Mamaboyd

Well, I milked my very first goat this morning! She was so good, she just stood there and didn't move. I didn't even have to tie her up. My 11 yr old daughter held the big measuring cup under our girl and I did the milking...we got a whole cup. Not bad for a FF fainter I guess


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah Happy father's day!


----------



## nchen7

awesome Mamaboyd! give her some milk increasing herbs...she may give you more when you milk more often as well.


----------



## Chadwick

My son is making it a very good Father's Day, being silly and dressing like me, and being sweet


----------



## Mamaboyd

Thanks for the tip Ni!


----------



## NubianFan

I think I am going to pass out for father's day


----------



## Mamaboyd

If it's father's day, how come I am cooking breakfast and my hubby is out working on the truck lol. Kids are flopped all over the couches...they should be making the breakfast


----------



## NubianFan

we each got dad a card, we got him a watermelon, candy, a fly swatter shaped like a leaf, some fishing stuff, artificial worm lures, artificial spinner fly lures, and some bobbers.


----------



## NubianFan

Sounds like Kids


----------



## NubianFan

Hey! I just thought, I should get a present I am mother and father too.


----------



## NubianFan

y'all didn't know that I just cloned myself did you? :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Single moms are saints!


----------



## NubianFan

Well I have been mom and dad both and my dad has been grandpa and dad both pretty much. He is the only real male role model she has. My nephew but she doesn't get to see him much.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Pralines N' Cream Ice cream mmmmmmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## NubianFan

Show off!!!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> Show off!!!!!


That's not what we're having though :lol: Just butter pecan :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Have I ever mentioned that I really, really, REALLY hate flies!!!!!!


----------



## nchen7

yes Leslie, you deserve a present today too!


----------



## nchen7

I'm making a mostly vegan meal for my bf's dad. yes....I'm making the food......


----------



## NubianFan

COgoatLover25 said:


> That's not what we're having though :lol: Just butter pecan :lol:


ummmmmmm oooookkkkkk :doh::lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

You don't like butter pecan ? Me either , but I wasn't at the store when they picked it out lol


----------



## NubianFan

My sister wanted to take dad out for catfish dinner, but mom has a summer cold and feels lousy, dad says he doesn't feel good enough to go out to eat, and my daughter and I are fighting house cleaning yuck because our relatives from texas are coming in soon I guess to see dad.


----------



## NubianFan

I love butter pecan!! just thought it was funny you were saying "mmmmmmm praline's and cream" while you were eating butter pecan..... Maybe you were willing it to be praline's and cream.


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> I love butter pecan!! just thought it was funny you were saying "mmmmmmm praline's and cream" while you were eating butter pecan..... Maybe you were willing it to be praline's and cream.


:lol: Yes , this ice cream is not butter pecan but it is pralines and cream! I believe! NOT! :lol:


----------



## Mamaboyd

I wish I could celebrate fathers day with my dad but he went to Heaven 25 years ago when I was 17. My kids never got to meet their wonderful grandfather. There isn't a day that goes by that I know my dad is watching over us.Hoping to get up to the cemetary to put some flowers on bis headstone if we can get a vehicle running!


----------



## nchen7

awww. all you ladies are so lucky to have/had a good dad. hope you get the car running. if not, he knows you're remembering and celebrating him today.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

It's easy getting gifts for my dad, because he asks for the same ones every year: chocolate, cigars and cashews. If he gets those three things, his father's day is perfect


----------



## sassykat6181

I got my dad a really cute card from the kids, it said " grandpa - I'm great and you're great, but I have no idea what happened to that generation in the middle!" I am still laughing 

On a different note:
The nigies are a lot of work for not a whole lot of milk. Thinking of downsizing the herd and getting a couple full sized goats. Alpines or lamanchas. Help me choose! We love our sweet creamy nd milk and I use it to make soap and lotion


----------



## Emzi00

*cough* Alpine *cough*


----------



## NubianFan

Nubians.... The alpine milk isn't nearly as creamy, if you are already used to Nigerian creaminess even Nubian is going to feel light, alpine is going to feel like skim milk to you.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ummmm.........LaManchas.... 

I change my vote to Leslies...


----------



## NubianFan

Or you could get Alpines and cross them with Nigerians for Mini Alpines, more volume but keep some of your creaminess


----------



## mayia97420

LaManchas - sweet, creamy milk and you can milk for up to 2 years without having to freshen


----------



## NubianFan

I took a nap.... Or maybe I passed out, not sure really, but now I feel like death warmed over. I was up awake at 4 this morning up and cleaning house by 5:30 and by noon I had completely ran out of steam. I am trying to win a saxophone on ebay (shhhhhh) I certainly hope I do, I have missed so many already that I was trying to get her.


----------



## NubianFan

mayia97420 said:


> LaManchas - sweet, creamy milk and you can milk for up to 2 years without having to freshen


Honestly you could probably milk an Alpine for 2 years without having to freshen too, but I do believe La Manchas milk is creamier than an Alpines.... Not sure though would have to look up the butterfat percentages on a LaMancha.


----------



## NyGoatMom

My alpines milk seems like 2 % store bought cow's milk compared to my nubians......


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Just gonna.... hit you with some statistics..... This may be my only post here, but I have read every post here as you go.... :shades: :lol:

Saanen
2545 lbs milk, 3.2% fat, and 2.8% protein

Alpine
2396 lbs milk, 3.3% fat, and 2.8% protein

Oberhasli
2256 lbs milk, 3.5% fat, and 2.9% protein

LaMancha
2246 lbs milk, 3.9% fat, and 3.1% protein

Toggenburg
2047 lbs milk, 3.0% fat, and 2.7% protein

Nubian
1835 lbs milk, 4.6% fat, and 3.7% protein

Nigerian Dwarf
729 lbs milk, 6.1% fat, and 4.4% protein


----------



## Chadwick

Well I have most of my Father's Day project done! I wanted an adirondack like bench for in the goat pen. Seen too many people in chairs with a goat in the lap! We need benches for lap goats! All it needs is legs that compliment the hill that it will live on!


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick

Chocolate cigars and cashews I like it! I don't smoke anymore but that sounds like a good plan!


----------



## Chadwick

Little bits is that pounds of milk a year?!?!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, pounds of milk in almost a year, 305 day lactation. And that brings me to this question once again, why are Nigerians even considered dairy goats when they produce on average one whole entire _quart_ a day, when any other dairy goat will produce a gallon a day or better? 
My Alpines milk between 17 and 22lbs a day, so I can't help myself when a "dairy" goat milks 2lbs a day! :lol:

Your average Alpine out here milks between 3500 and 5100lbs of milk in 305 days though, so 1.5 to 2 gallons a day.


----------



## sassykat6181

Nubians are out of the question -too loud! I still plan to keep my good milker NDs (Luna gives almost a gallon) for our drinking milk. I'm thinking more production for my soap & lotion business. I'm also getting into Boers and would like to cross the dairy does with the full blood boer bucks to get them in milk and have the kids for meat

So I guess my second question is would alpine x boer or lamancha x boer produce better meat offspring? 
I'll also have boer does for meat kids


----------



## Chadwick

See but I am a cream drinker, I want the thickest stuff you got!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You probably know what I will say  lol!

That.. And I find it hard to find real nice Alpines around here.. I mean they are decent.. But none that really wow me.. I've found some, but not a whole lot... 

Just my :2cents:


----------



## nchen7

oh Kat, starting another fight with the dairy people with your question....

personally, I would choose alpines to cross with boers to get more milk, as alpines give more milk than lamancha, and boers are known to have creamy milk, so that offspring should have a bit of both sides.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ I think the boer cross kids are going to be for meat 

Oh Katrina, what was that farm you were telling me about that you wanted to get your buck kid from?


----------



## nchen7

Chad, that bench is AWESOME! what kind of feet are you thinking of putting on your bench? also, do you ever stop? how do you find time to mow 45 acres, AND build a bench?!?


----------



## nchen7

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ^ I think the boer cross kids are going to be for meat
> 
> Oh Katrina, what was that farm you were telling me about that you wanted to get your buck kid from?


oh, I read that wrong.... sorry!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Alpine/Boer cross should be good. They milk more and are bigger than LaMancha's


----------



## ksalvagno

Chad - just WOW!


----------



## sassykat6181

Chad your bench is awesome!!!
I saw some like that made out of skis


----------



## sassykat6181

I'm getting three boer/Nubian doelings in a couple weeks. But still want a couple straight dairy does to replace some nigies


----------



## COgoatLover25

sassykat6181 said:


> Nubians are out of the question -too loud! I still plan to keep my good milker NDs (Luna gives almost a gallon) for our drinking milk. I'm thinking more production for my soap & lotion business. I'm also getting into Boers and would like to cross the dairy does with the full blood boer bucks to get them in milk and have the kids for meat
> 
> So I guess my second question is would alpine x boer or lamancha x boer produce better meat offspring?
> I'll also have boer does for meat kids


Dibs on Luna if you sell her! :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

^ she's not going anywhere! Lol I have her daughter from last year that I'll breed this fall and I kept her doe kid this year. I'm crossing my fingers that they milk as well. Her triplets were all 18# by 7 weeks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I saw her doe kid at the show yesterday and she was HUGE! I think she was the biggest kid in the class!


----------



## Chadwick

So I just did 2x6 pressure treated little stub legs, and a 2x6 runner so it won't sink in the mud. But the main part of it is the same hemlock as the barn.

Oh, Ni I am ADD so extra energy no issue, my wife says I have two speeds go and sleep!


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick

It hit me all at once how ******* it is to build a pasture sofa!!!! Hahaha


----------



## nchen7

Chad, when we get our land, you are MORE than welcome to come and teach my bf how to build things. lol. that bench looks SOOO comfy! I can probably nap on that....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Chad...nice bench  

Lacie...the alpine I have is all I can go by....and she is not top o the line :lol: Her milk is fine, and she gives enough but it is nowhere near as creamy as my nubians milk...

Sassy~ I say either one would work well for you  but the alpine/boers would have airplane ears....I like them, but some don't...just a thought.

Ni~ You can borrow Chad after me...lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

BTW Lacie...my kids are growing so well on what you recommended! They are big and strong, so thanks!


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, it's nap worthy, I may be doing that soon!


----------



## sassykat6181

Do airplane ears taste the same? LOL


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hehehehe...depends how you fry em


----------



## sassykat6181

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I saw her doe kid at the show yesterday and she was HUGE! I think she was the biggest kid in the class!


"Hello, my name is Bellatrix, I am 11 weeks old and I am addicted to MILK!!!!!"


----------



## nchen7

Stephanie, I think you need to find some good alpines (not ones with blown out teats). I bet you'll change your mind.  and fine, I guess I can share Chad.....


----------



## nchen7

and...depends. some people like eating ears. you don't have much ear to eat with lamanchas......


----------



## NyGoatMom

Maybe Lamanchas would be better for dieters...:lol:


----------



## nchen7

nah. ears are good for you and your joints! I've never had goat ear, but pigs ears are yummy....


----------



## Chadwick

Haha


----------



## NyGoatMom

I've only ever seen pig ears in the pet store.... :shrug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NyGoatMom said:


> BTW Lacie...my kids are growing so well on what you recommended! They are big and strong, so thanks!


Thats great! So glad to hear that! 

Chad, that is an awesome bench! When do you get to pick up your babies?


----------



## Chadwick

Sometime between 2-3 weeks, we will see!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well I can't feed them quite as much as you do, but they are growing so well. My bottle babies are bigger than my dam raised.........and my new buckling is now 40 lbs from 18 when I got him on May 9th...


----------



## NyGoatMom

He was small when we got him though, for size vs age...he is sure catching up now


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What a long wait! 

That's awesome, really nice growth!  did you get the leg mites cleared up? I forgot to ask


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh, yes! And the fly spray you suggested works great too....


----------



## NyGoatMom

So Ni~ are you still on the island?


----------



## nchen7

yep. we just moved to our temp home, but we have to move out of here by the 30th b/c tenants will be moving in. from now until then I have to organize the stuff we're putting in storage and decide what to bring with us (hate doing that). hate moving.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So, Stephanie... remember when I said my kids get milk neck too?  :ROFL:
She's an absolute slob when she eats :laugh:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh man, I didn't realize you had to move twice....ugh! I hate moving too. We moved here 10 years ago...from Va to Ny...what a pain!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So, Stephanie... remember when I said my kids get milk neck too?  :ROFL:
> She's an absolute slob when she eats :laugh:


:lol: :lol:


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Moving sucks! Especially when there are nine people in your family, and you move from ny to Montana. My mom calls it the "most stressful 5 days of her life" lol


----------



## nchen7

Lacie, how cute! what a greedy little girl!

Yea Stephanie. the guy who bought our house was eager to move in, so the closing date kind of kept moving up.... but, we're storing stuff in the rental (in the basement), so at least our STUFF doesn't have to move with us twice. when we leave this place it'll just be what we're bringing with us and what we're using for a few days between us needing to be out of here and getting on the plane.

I can't wait to not having to move. my condo isn't going anywhere anytime soon, and the plan for the land is finding something we WANT and can see ourselves being in for a long long while. this will annoy the bf b/c he LOVES the design process. I like the after process where you can just relax in the space you created.... so, I see some head butting in the future. but, he's been able to see how much I hate moving, so he gets that I don't want to move unless we absolutely have to...


----------



## Chadwick

Is milk neck just from dribbling? HahA


----------



## nchen7

canyontrailgoats said:


> Moving sucks! Especially when there are nine people in your family, and you move from ny to Montana. My mom calls it the "most stressful 5 days of her life" lol


yep! we have a friend moving from Barbados to the UK. there are 5 of them. I can't imagine how annoying that would be.....


----------



## nchen7

Chad, usually it's a goiter in a kid's neck from rich momma's milk. in Lacie's case, she just has a messy eater. lol


----------



## NubianFan

Well that was emotional


----------



## nchen7

oh Leslie, are you ok? :hug:


----------



## Chadwick

I thought a goiter was something old people called a huge pimple!

I bet Leslie


----------



## NubianFan

I'm fine... I just can't get over what a fantastic person someone is.... I finally told him so today... He was there for me ONCE again...


----------



## NubianFan

I might pm y'all


----------



## nchen7

your crush?????


----------



## NubianFan

Ni and Chad I sent y'all PM's


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hope everything is somewhat ok Leslie :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

yeah everything is fine, just got a little emotional about dad, but I need to vent it out a little at a time, it is better than putting it in a box or exploding all at once.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Do I get a cherish PM update too?!


----------



## NubianFan

pm sent Skyla


----------



## NubianFan

I copied and pasted so anyone else that wants the update can have it to LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I meant crush! Lol!

And got it


----------



## NubianFan

Hey Cherish is a good word for him too....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe! Sounds like it!


----------



## Mamaboyd

nchen7 said:


> awww. all you ladies are so lucky to have/had a good dad. hope you get the car running. if not, he knows you're remembering and celebrating him today.


Thanks Ni  Got the vehicles all fixed but not in time to get to the cemetery. Will try and make it there this week. I like to sit for a few minutes there and talk to my dad, he is watching over my infant nephew and niece who are buried beside him. I miss him so very much! I hope everyone else had a great Father's Day, you all deserve it


----------



## NubianFan

I made "chism trail chili mix" tonight and added ground beef, pretty decent. 

Mamaboyd I am sure your Dad was watching from above wishing he was down here to fix your car for you so you wouldn't be so frustrated. I believe he already knows you were thinking of him


----------



## Chadwick

Yep, I bet he does!


----------



## Mamaboyd

Thank you Leslie and Chadwick! That means so much to me


----------



## NubianFan

Cricket....cricket.....cricket.....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ribbit....ribbit....


----------



## NubianFan

LOL 
Duck... Duck... Goose


----------



## NyGoatMom

All around the mulberry bush, the monkey chased the weasel!


----------



## NubianFan

Once upon a time a skunk sat on a stump the stump thunk the skunk stunk and the skunk thunk the stump stunk.....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lol.....I slit a sheet, a sheet I slit, upon a slitted sheet I sit!


----------



## NubianFan

Hey diddle diddle, the cat and the fiddle, the cow jumped over the moon, the little boy laughed to see such a sight, and the fork ran away with the spoon.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hey, hey hey...it's FAT Albert!


----------



## NubianFan

:thumb::ROFL:
As I was going to St Ive's I met a man with seven wives and each wife had seven sacks and each sack had seven cats and each cat had seven kits, wives, sacks, kits and cats how many were going to St Ive's?


----------



## NyGoatMom

A whole slew of 'em! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Super-cala-fraga-listic-expi-ala-docious!


----------



## NubianFan

Only one he met them AS HE was going to St Ive's 

Litte Miss Muffet sat on a tuffet eating her curds and why along came a spider and sat down beside her and scared little Miss Muffet away


----------



## NubianFan

Where is everyone.... it is completely void on several of the threads tonight.


----------



## NyGoatMom

They have lives................


----------



## NyGoatMom

I, on the other hand, spent my day cleaning animal pens :/


----------



## Mamaboyd

it's a boring night here lol


----------



## NubianFan

I have spent my dad home with a sick kid.... and I have gone slightly more crazy.


----------



## NyGoatMom

yup.


----------



## NyGoatMom

That'll do it.


----------



## NubianFan

Baa baa black sheep have you any wool, yessir yessir three bags full, one for the master and one for the dame and one for the little girl who cries in the lane....


----------



## Mamaboyd

that will do it lol.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Old mother hubbard went to the cupboard to give her poor dog a bone~but when she got there the cupboard was bare and the poor doggie had none!


----------



## Mamaboyd

how much can a woodchuck wood if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## NyGoatMom

As much as he could if his dentures were any good!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Trying to find a good movie to watch......not sure what I feel like..........


----------



## NubianFan

Do your ears hang low, do the wobble to and fro, can you tie them in a knot, can you tie them in a bow, can you throw them over your shoulder like a continental soldier, do your ears hang low....... 
Do your ears flip flop, can you use them for a mop? are they stringy at the bottom, are they curly at the top, do your ears flip flop


----------



## Mamaboyd

you get to watch movies?nice! we have 2 t.v.s hubby takes over the one that gets all the channels and I get stuck with the one that gets 1 channel  and our internet isn't always the best where we are so I am poop out of luck watching movies on the computer.


----------



## NubianFan

I can usually watch netflix but my external cheapo speakers for my laptop, I bought at dollar general a couple of years ago finally bit the dust and now I just can't hear it without them....


----------



## Mamaboyd

do you have headphones? I just threw in my Keith Harkin cd in my computer and stuck headphones in so I don't disturb anyone lol. Something to listen to anyways...


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter probably does, I don't . I guess I could borrow a pair, I know she has ear buds, she seems obsessed with ear buds, luckily they aren't very expensive.


----------



## Mamaboyd

There you go! My kids go through earbuds like crazy and it doesn't help that they leave them hanging around so that the dogs or our bottle baby in the house chews them lol


----------



## NubianFan

speaking of,,,, She is listening to something crazy in there right now and she obviously doesn't have on ear buds or headphone from the amount of it coming through the wall....


----------



## NubianFan

well I better try to herd this child into bed, she will never rest/nap during the day even when she is sick. So I better at least get her to go to bed at a decent hour.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I am off....sorry got distracted online :/ 
Yes, I can watch netflix on my laptop  
See you guys tomorrow !


----------



## Mamaboyd

gnite everyone


----------



## nchen7

you guys are insane! and I've never heard of some of those tongue twisters before.....

I passed out early. been a BUSY few days. yesterday was supposed to be a day of rest for me, but it ended up super busy. but, now it's before 6am and I'm up. hate falling asleep so early.....


----------



## Chadwick

I waited around for you all for forever last night! Then all at once three of you come in after bedtime........not fair!


----------



## nchen7

IKR??!!? we should party it up today!

so when do you get your kiddies?? do you know yet? and have you guys decided on names?


----------



## Chadwick

What's IKR?


----------



## Chadwick

My son says Oliver
My wife says Sofie
I think Wilhelmina 

My breeder got sick and spent a couple of days in the hospital, so I don't know if she will get them weaned to reduce her workload or put it off, she is going to keep us posted.


----------



## nchen7

IKR - I know right

oh, hope the breeder feels better soon....

I like Wilhelmina. Willa for short, and full name for when she's naughty and you need to yell at her. lol


----------



## ThreeHavens

nchen7 said:


> IKR??!!? we should party it up today!
> 
> so when do you get your kiddies?? do you know yet? and have you guys decided on names?


Leona's in the breeding pen at the moment, but she has been reserved so the kids (hopefully, lol!) won't be born here.

I'm planning to breed two or three does this fall.


----------



## nchen7

exciting Danielle! have you driven by yourself anywhere since getting your licence??


----------



## NubianFan

you shoulda said something I was here all night waiting for someone to come on, that is why I finally said, cricket cricket cricket


----------



## Mamaboyd

I like Wilhemina too! It's too hot here already and only going to get worse today. Nasty storm coming from Michigan so I am trying to run around and get everything done before it hits. Making sure all the goats have equal time in pasture, dry hay in the shelters and water buckets filled.I hate these severe thunderstorm warnings!


----------



## NubianFan

I am about to have to go to work :ZZZ: but I will be back later, have a good day everyone....


----------



## nchen7

hope you have a good day today Leslie.


----------



## Chadwick

Momma B the same storm is hitting me today!


----------



## Chadwick

Have a good day Leslie


----------



## Mamaboyd

Is it bad your way yet Chad? They are calling for damaging winds,hail, heavy downpours and who knows what else! And my son has a rookie baseball game in a town 30 mins away right when the storm is suppose to hit again. So far the sun is out so my laundry is out trying to dry lolI


----------



## ThreeHavens

nchen7 said:


> exciting Danielle! have you driven by yourself anywhere since getting your licence??


Not yet! My family went on vacation right afterwards and I watched the farm with my best friend. It was very fun. 

Is anyone MELTING yet? It's hot here in NJ. Phew! :shades:


----------



## nchen7

it always rains when laundry gets put out.....LOL

I'm always melting. we took the dogs for a walk this moring around 6am, and I got really hot and sweaty already.


----------



## Mamaboyd

Mid 30 to low 40 's with humidity today and we don't have our a/c's in upstairs yet. This tin roof heats up the farmhouse something horrible


----------



## Chadwick

Nope we have not gotten any of it yet, I think we are looking at this afternoon/evening probably later than you because we are getting the most southern edge of it here.


----------



## Chadwick

Just looked at the radar, looks like it is going more north than I heard last night......might just be you......sorry


----------



## Emzi00

Some of it's going through here right now, supposed to get worse later. High winds, thunder and lightning, some rain on and off. Yet it's still quite warm out there.


----------



## Mamaboyd

Chadwick said:


> Just looked at the radar, looks like it is going more north than I heard last night......might just be you......sorry


lol, thanks Chad. Of course we would get the worst of it! Well, usually it's the more southern part of Ontario that gets the storms the worst so I am keeping my fingers crossed!

Just weighed all the babies and the youngest Bradach is the heaviest still, 26 1/2 lbs and he is only 7 weeks old lol. Aonghus and Seamus are 9 1/2 weeks old and weigh 20 and 19 lbs, Clancy and Padraig are almost 9 weeks old and weigh 18 lbs each and little Lucky Lile the bottle baby weighs 11 1/2 lbs and she is is 9 weeks old. She is very petite but a good eater.


----------



## Mamaboyd

Well, time to put my goats away, Enviormnent Canada says storm is approaching fast moving west to east with dime to ping pong size hail. yikes! See ya'll later


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hope all is well mamaboyd!

It's 77 here today :sun:


----------



## Mamaboyd

Thunder storm is just rolling in. Nothing major yet but all the goats are put away. It is 79 here not including the humidity . My stupid chickens won't go in the coop so they will have to find somewhere to hide lol. Its like the calm before the storm out here.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Well everyone, guess what I woke up to this morning? 4in of snow and a blizzard. In JUNE!!! I was so excited to take my new doeling outside in the grass, but now there isn't any grass to speak of! And out poor garden will never grow....

So, how's everyone today? Are you enjoying some June-like WARM weather?


----------



## NyGoatMom

WOW :shock: canyon.....that stinks!


----------



## NyGoatMom

mama...the chickens will learn right quick when it starts pouring lol


----------



## Mamaboyd

Oh no snow! I feel sorry for you CanyonTrailsGoats! 
Oh ya, my chickens will come up onto my covered porch and hide from the rain...and poop everywhere  I closed the coop door as I didn't want the strong winds ripping it off it's hinges. They are now saying the weather is favorable for a tornado, just great....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ugh...............I hope not for your sake!

How many chickens do you have?


----------



## Mamaboyd

We have about 20 chickens, all mixed mutts lol. We had more but coyotes nabbed them so I tey to keep a close watch. I need hubby to build a big run for them but they love free ranging all over the farm. With 5 roosters there is always lots of crowing going on lol.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I have a laying flock of 50 or so...but only one roo...when we grow chicks out as soon as the roosters start up...they go in the pot! Thank goodness I have a big fenced area now...when I first started with chickens they pooped all over my porch too...I got sick of that real quick!


----------



## Chadwick

Canyon trail! Snow! Really, I had no idea that could happen in June!

Wow, that blows my mind!


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Chadwick said:


> Canyon trail! Snow! Really, I had no idea that could happen in June!
> 
> Wow, that blows my mind!


Only in Montana  . Luckily the sun came out so it's just about gone now. But holy moly, when I opened the curtains it looked like Christmas came early!


----------



## sassykat6181

My son really enjoyed the goat show on Saturday 

We're attending the local 4h meeting tonight to check it out. He's only 6 and the group is mostly middle and high schoolers. Gotta get some more kids interested


----------



## Mamaboyd

NyGoatMom said:


> I have a laying flock of 50 or so...but only one roo...when we grow chicks out as soon as the roosters start up...they go in the pot! Thank goodness I have a big fenced area now...when I first started with chickens they pooped all over my porch too...I got sick of that real quick!


At the beginning of spring we had spring I think we had 10 roos, some were from last years surprise hatches outside lol. But they liked to go into the wooded area behind the paddock and umm..something nabbed them. All my roos are very well mannered so I don't mind having them around. Now, if our front porch was screened in, I wouldn't have a problem cuz they couldn't get onto it lol.

Still hold out here, they keep updating the storm for later, we are now under a tornado watch along with the hail and strong winds etc. Oh joy...


----------



## Chadwick

Ok Leslie this is what I tried tonight, it worked pretty good! I always loose heat before the burgers are cooked all the way too! What's that about? Turns out the cheapskate in me was the problem, I never use this much coal. We are only three people for that coal!


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## NubianFan

That looks about perfect. And yes grilling can be pricey. Do y'all like leftovers at all? Grills stay hot for a long time, so maybe throw some more meat on there after you cook your initial meal, then put that away for the next day? Help you justify the cost a little more?


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, that 8 burgers is for 2 days, why do you think I am loosing heat before the burgers are done? All vents open


----------



## NubianFan

And there is nothing wrong with that grill, trust me I have cooked on some much worse grills. At least that one has a side table to put a plate on... you should see some of the grills I've made work in the past.


----------



## NubianFan

hmmm don't know that is odd, usually mine is still glowing and going well after I am done cooking. do you shut down your lid at all or keep it open the entire time?


----------



## NubianFan

Are you chomping down burgers?


----------



## Chadwick

Yep, I'm back!

The side table is only a theory! If you put anything on it it becomes a trap door!


----------



## NubianFan

:slapfloor:


----------



## Chadwick

So, you should open a grilling school for dim guys!


----------



## NubianFan

LOL why did you get rave reviews from the family tonight?


----------



## NubianFan

I just like food,.... a lot.... so therefore it is best to learn how to prepare it myself.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, plus it was way better and also easier, I get stressed out when the food won't cook and everyone is hungry and waiting!


----------



## NubianFan

Okay well after I start my in state travel guide agency, My therapeutic day spa, and my casserole restaurant, I will start my grilling school....


----------



## Chadwick

Well with just those first three you could do the grilling school in your "spare time" !!!!

As if single moms know what that is.......that's time when you aren't doing something Leslie!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

No Chad! That will cut into her TGS time!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Those burgers looked good!

Right now I am doing low carb, so i had goat meat loaf tonight.


----------



## Chadwick

Ooo, I love meat loaf!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I am getting sick of meat...lol....I have been living off cheese,meat and eggs for almost a month now.............


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, try beans, they are really good for you. Or is that too much carbs? Is it working? I had a buddy who lost a ton doing that.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah it's working....beans are for phase 2...not there yet.
I quit smoking two and a half years ago and put on some weight, so now I am taking it off.


----------



## NyGoatMom

What I really miss is cereal and yogurts...and milk!


----------



## canyontrailgoats

You could go vegetarian and eat salads for awhile, they're low in carbs. If you can live without your precious animal products, of course


----------



## Chadwick

Finally broke down and decided to water seal the goat barn today. It will have time to cure that way. 

Couldn't decide if I wanted it to let it go grey or protect it, in the end it will end up grey some day.


----------



## Chadwick

I quit two and a half years ago too!

Why cheese but no milk or yogurt?


----------



## NyGoatMom

No, I could not do vegetarian, lol..............

You mean you painted or sealed it?

Gotta go milk now...I can hear Clarabelle screaming for grain!


----------



## NubianFan

Ok sorry got a phone call


----------



## Chadwick

Sealed the outside only. Go milk that girl!


----------



## NubianFan

I saw her namesake the other day..... *shivers*


----------



## Chadwick

Who's namesake? I missed something!


----------



## Chadwick

Oooo, I like your signature Leslie !


----------



## NubianFan

It's just a little tidbit of wisdom someone very special relayed to me.


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> Who's namesake? I missed something!


I had a gradeschool teacher named Clarabell, who also taught my sister and mom, AND she is still alive and out running around at fairs and things.... I think she is truly a witch.... *shivers*


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, she must have started young!


----------



## Chadwick

That makes the troublemaker in me want to chisel the word nothing onto a stone!


----------



## NubianFan

No she is just the undead.... Mwahahaha
Seriously my mom is 76 and she was her teacher too, so she has to AT LEAST be In her LATE 90's


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> That makes the troublemaker in me want to chisel the word nothing onto a stone!


:lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Actually Chad, if shipping wasn't so high, I would have you do that for me and I would have it be one of my stepping stones on my walkway.


----------



## Chadwick

Haha!


----------



## goathiker

Hey guys


----------



## nchen7

Stephanie - one month of eating just meats?? No veggies??? I'd die!!!

Chad, glad you figured out the grill. Can't u reuse the coals? (I don't use coal fired bbq at all....)

Leslie, did you have a nice day today?


----------



## nchen7

Hi Jill. You've been quiet lately...


----------



## goathiker

Eight more days 'till vacation. I've been getting all the little bucklings ready for their new homes.


----------



## NubianFan

it was okay Ni, how about you?


----------



## Chadwick

Hey Jill!

Ni, nope just ashes left...

Leaving vacation or just less work vacation?


----------



## goathiker

NAPgA Goat Rendy in the volcanic area of Oregon.


----------



## goathiker

Tomorrow I'm meeting Luisa from the forum and showing her what pack goats can do. I have a little guy all picked out for her to fall in love with...


----------



## NubianFan

oooohhh rendy is Sydney still going to get to go and meet up with you?


----------



## Chadwick

Nice! That's gonna be hard to get one of us to fall in love with another goat ( sarcasm implied ) !!!


----------



## goathiker

Yep, Sydney will be picking up her boy at Rendy.


----------



## NubianFan

yay that will be fun!


----------



## Chadwick

What does rendy mean?


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I'm looking forward to meeting her. I'm bringing my niece so there will be someone her age to hike with.


----------



## goathiker

North American Pack Goat Association Rendezvous'


----------



## Chadwick

Ah, I see!


----------



## NubianFan

it means fun Chad!!! it is a gathering of people and pack goats and they camp, pack, and party together


----------



## goathiker

Tex Mex and Margaritas this year.


----------



## NubianFan

Yummmm :yum:


----------



## Chadwick

That does sound like fun, except you don't want me drinking!


----------



## goathiker

Nobody ever gets drunk that I've seen. Just a couple for relaxation while we're eating. It's fun.


----------



## NubianFan

hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Chadwick

My goats are going to be spoiled pack goats, they will get to go camping, but don't have to carry anything! Trail hiking and wilderness hiking but again nothing to carry!


----------



## NubianFan

Chad don't be THAT guy, you know the first one to get drunk at Rendy.....


----------



## NubianFan

Daff would make an awesome pack goat, she just couldn't carry much, but she is ALWAYS in my back pocket everywhere I go.


----------



## Chadwick

I'm a 140 lbs light weight two to three drinks and I either love everyone or cry!


----------



## NubianFan

:ROFL:


Chadwick said:


> I'm a 140 lbs light weight two to three drinks and I either love everyone or cry!


:ROFL::dazed: my girlfriend was like that ,she get drunk and she loved everyone LOL... she also only sang the last word of each line of a song but she sang along in that weird way with every song that came on. LOL


----------



## goathiker

You need some German in your back ground Chad. I'm lighter than you and can drink a 200lb man under the table. Wait, maybe that isn't an accomplishment...


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol Chad! I don't drink either...so I'd do the same 

Hiya Jill...sounds like a lot of fun! My sister used to go to the Harley Rendy's....now THAT is ROWDY! 

Ni~ I am soooooooo sick of it but I want to get the weight off. I have always been slender until I quit smoking....I am 5' 11" tall and I used to be a size 10-12.....now I am not and I hate it! I want to be a 12 again!


----------



## Mamaboyd

Well I just got back from driving through one of the nastiest storms ever. Was at my son's baseball game 1/2 hr away when my brother texts me saying go home your in a tornado area. So nothing was happening at the game other than a 5 min downpour. Hubby calls me and said it was crazy at home, rain was coming down sideways and winds over 80 kms an hr. I told him nothing was happening at the game. Not 3 mins later, we all look up at the sky and this huge black cloud comes flying over and by the time everyone decides to stop playing, that storm came in before we got to our vehicles. I couldn't barely see to drive for most of the way home and it was all I could do to keep the car on the road. Branches down everywhere and flooding along the sides of the roads. We are all ok and thank goodness for once my 2 kids were silent the entire ride home


----------



## NyGoatMom

NubianFan said:


> I saw her namesake the other day..... *shivers*


Hahaha.....and guess what? Clarabelle is my loudest goat! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow mama!! Glad you are all ok!


----------



## CritterCarnival

NubianFan said:


> <snip>I think she is truly a witch.... *shivers*<snip>


:tear: but, but...some of us are really nice...


----------



## NyGoatMom

CritterCarnival said:


> :tear: but, but...some of us are really nice...


Are you a Clarabelle too?


----------



## CritterCarnival

Glad you all made it home safe MamaB! Those storms can come up so fast it's really scary.


----------



## Chadwick

Glad you made it Momma B! Is that all it takes for a quiet ride!


----------



## NubianFan

CritterCarnival said:


> :tear: but, but...some of us are really nice...


But are you the scary immortal kind? Cuz I pretty sure she is.... She looked just as old when I was in first grade as she does now. And she was not a nice person. The only good thing she ever did was teach me how to make peanut butter balls.


----------



## CritterCarnival

NyGoatMom said:


> Are you a Clarabelle too?


No, I'm a Witch...Green Witch, animal husbandry, growing, cooking, all that stuff. But a Witch none the less. :-D


----------



## Mamaboyd

Thank you Stephanie! I think we are in for another round of storms tonight  A tornado touched down in a place about 2 hrs from us and damaged 11 houses I think.


----------



## CritterCarnival

NubianFan said:


> But are you the scary immortal kind? Cuz I pretty sure she is.... She looked just as old when I was in first grade as she does now. * And she was not a nice person. * The only good thing she ever did was teach me how to make peanut butter balls.


Ooohhh...that's not a Witch, that's just a *itch!! :ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah but I am pretty sure you don't terrorize 6 year olds and never get any older.


----------



## NubianFan

CritterCarnival said:


> Ooohhh...that's not a Witch, that's just a *itch!! :ROFL::ROFL:


We need a head nodding icon.


----------



## NyGoatMom

We do at that! We need new smilies!!!


----------



## goathiker

NubianFan said:


> Yeah but I am pretty sure you don't terrorize 6 year olds and never get any older.


Maybe she's a soul sucker


----------



## Chadwick

I can't get the ones we have to work


----------



## goathiker

I hope everything goes well for you MamaBoyd


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> Maybe she's a soul sucker


She's a something alright....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Or just really, really old! I took care of a woman that was 102 and had her wits about her better than you or I....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Chadwick said:


> I can't get the ones we have to work


Really? are you typing them in or clicking on them?


----------



## NubianFan

what should I eat tonight..... hmmmmm :thinking:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Carbs :yum:


----------



## NubianFan

Thing is Stephanie, she looked 80 when she taught me in first grade 35 years ago and she taught my mom before me!!! and I was the last kid mom had me late in life, she was 34 when I was born. So she's gotta be OLD.


----------



## NubianFan

nygoatmom said:


> carbs :yum:


:rofl:


----------



## NubianFan

peanut butter balls.


----------



## NubianFan

Lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh yeah!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

How about some mashed potatoes smothered in butter and a side of bread!!


----------



## NubianFan

Do y'all know how to make them, they are easy to make. you just dump some peanut butter in a bowl and add maple syrup mix up, then add powdered sugar and mix up til they are the consistency you can roll them into balls with your hand. then roll into balls and then roll in powdered sugar to coat. Simple, I use maple flavored pancake syrup because I hardly ever have actual maple syrup and you can use honey or corn syrup too if you don't have that.


----------



## NubianFan

What about linguine pasta, with a heavy sherry wine cream sauce with some herbed garlic bread on the side and some tiramisu for dessert.......:evil:


----------



## NyGoatMom

:drool:


----------



## NyGoatMom

:dazed: You.will.kill.me.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ohh, I haven't tried it with syrup, I normally use a stick of butter. Still pretty good though. 

I'm making grilled salmon, corn on the cob, salad, and some pasta. :yum:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

LOL Stephanie!!!

Lacie that sounds yum and pretty darn healthy


----------



## Chadwick

NyGoatMom said:


> Really? are you typing them in or clicking on them?


Trying to. Click, can you type the words next to it?


----------



## NyGoatMom

I have been on the induction phase...it's very strict. No more than 20 grams of Net carbs a day....15-20 of those are from "select" veggies...the others are from cheese. I just don't care for the veggies you can have so I don't have them.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I have 6 bags of salad in the fridge, god only knows why, never send a man to the store... :doh: And I had some corn, salmon and noodles, so I'm just kinda getting a lot of this outta my fridge! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Chadwick said:


> Trying to. Click, can you type the words next to it?


Type this : lol : but all together


----------



## NubianFan

it ate my post


----------



## NyGoatMom

I know that feeling Lacie...I get tons of eggs and then I decide it's scrambled eggs for dinner


----------



## goathiker

NyGoatMom said:


> Type this : lol : but all together


You have to add a word. It won't turn into an emotican unless there's 3 characters.


----------



## NubianFan

gobbled it smack up.... like so many linguine noodles on a plate, swimming in sherry wine cream sauce....


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Nevermind


----------



## Chadwick

Ok y'all :lol:


----------



## goathiker

:rofl: hm...


----------



## Chadwick

Hey look at that!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Jill...

This is more than 3~ : lol : It works for me :shrug:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yes, Leslie, yes.


----------



## NyGoatMom

!


----------



## goathiker

My computer won't do it that way.


----------



## Chadwick

:rofl:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh wow....I can do any that have at least three...but( : D) I can't put in without a third character...


----------



## NubianFan

NyGoatMom said:


> Yes, Leslie, yes.


:doh::doh::ROFL:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Chad...the :ROFL: I have noticed does that a lot...try skipping a space before typing that in.


----------



## NubianFan

it works for me sometimes and sometimes it doesn't :ROFL:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh yeah, my goats got out today.....they busted through the back fence so I had to temp fix that today..


----------



## NubianFan

I edited it, but it will forever be burned into y'alls brains, and I don't have any brain bleach handy... sowwry


----------



## NubianFan

My goats,.... yep, they're velociraptors.....


----------



## Mamaboyd

this is a video catching the tornado that went through :

http://barrie.ctvnews.ca/video?playlistId=1.1873626


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So what do you all think about decmeber kiddings? :chin: I have a boer doe I'd like to kid in december before she looses condition in the winter (she's getting old), and I would have to breed an alpine to kid at the same time to feed those kids on a lambar.


----------



## NyGoatMom

LOL..........too late...my brain is fried :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

:rofl:


----------



## NubianFan

I think if you have a nice warm snug barn and you are willing to do kidding duty in December go for it....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And Leslie! I want to see how big your boys are now!


----------



## NubianFan

enormous, I will get out and take pics soon I promise... between dad and crazy work and trying to get licensed and now I haven't told y'all but my daughter has a mild skin disease and that is what has been making her so sick, it has been CRAZY 'round here.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow Mamab........

Lacie, how cold does it get there? Here December would be bad....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Seems it is always something with kids...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> I think if you have a nice warm snug barn and you are willing to do kidding duty in December go for it....


I move them all to my enclosed porch when they kid, I have no real barn  January is when we get the crap weather.
Eh, I'll try it and then I'll know how well frozen pg600 works.


----------



## NyGoatMom

chadwick said:


> :rofl:


Does that to me too sometimes...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We got a Nubian!  :stars:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I move them all to my enclosed porch when they kid, I have no real barn  January is when we get the crap weather.
> Eh, I'll try it and then I'll know how well frozen pg600 works.


???


----------



## NyGoatMom

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> We got a Nubian!  :stars:


Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:balloons: :balloons:


----------



## NubianFan

yeah this thing she has isn't contagious but they can't do anything for it it has to go away on its own. It lasts anywhere from 6-8 weeks and it causes sore throat, fever, stuffy nose, headaches, body aches, and fatigue along with the rash and itching poor kid, first she has to face this with her papa this summer and now this.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's gonna be my sisters goat, and she is SUPER excited! But so am I! LOL


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ugh...so sorry


----------



## NyGoatMom

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> It's gonna be my sisters goat, and she is SUPER excited! But so am I! LOL


Where are the pics?????????


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NyGoatMom said:


> Wow Mamab........
> 
> Lacie, how cold does it get there? Here December would be bad....


Our seasons are behind a bit, it's more like late October weather in the beginning of December. So in the 50-60* range. End of December its in the 40's, by January we get a week of 20*'s and snow. Then rain and mud till the end of March.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> yeah this thing she has isn't contagious but they can't do anything for it it has to go away on its own. It lasts anywhere from 6-8 weeks and it causes sore throat, fever, stuffy nose, headaches, body aches, and fatigue along with the rash and itching poor kid, first she has to face this with her papa this summer and now this.


Awe that's a bummer!  hope she feels better soon!


----------



## NubianFan

That's pretty scary Mamaboyd, so glad you are all okay!


----------



## NyGoatMom

You should be ok then, ya think?


----------



## NubianFan

Yay!! Skyla we must have pics soon!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NyGoatMom said:


> ???


I assume you meant the pg600. It's a hormone shot to make then ovulate when you bring them into heat.


----------



## NubianFan

December isn't usually that bad here either. But it can be, it really depends on the year. I would try it Lacie. You are an old pro, you can get them through it.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Critter~ I don't know much of anything about witches, b ut I assume green means agricultural?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pics are here  we are getting her from Laura(Trickyroo) 

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f219/tricky-lilly-kidded-168485/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NyGoatMom said:


> You should be ok then, ya think?


Should be, the kids can live on the porch as soon as they are born, and then in February they can go to a kid pen, then in July they can go with the does.

I'll try it, it'll be an experiment!  And I might finally get some does from that one doe!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Awesome!!


----------



## NubianFan

which one is she!


----------



## NyGoatMom

That'd be nice Lacie. I wish I could breed my saanen for a late kidding like that.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> which one is she!


The red and white doe kid on the second set of pics 
Sorry, should have said that to begin with :lol: :doh:


----------



## NyGoatMom

I knew it was her! She is a cutie  What made you get a nubian? I thought you were moving out of ND's and into LaManchas?


----------



## NubianFan

yeah if I would have read Laura's post before I asked might've helped too LOL She is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ditto


----------



## NubianFan

shhhh Stephanie it is because nubians are awesome....


----------



## NyGoatMom

What Leslie? You said Nubians are better than Alpines??

Now watch Emma attack :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Hehe!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well if I start this tomorrow, I should be having two sets due on 12/7/14, but with my luck the alpine is the only one going to kid, and I'll have some really weird age group kids :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hope it works!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> shhhh Stephanie it is because nubians are awesome....


*GASP*  WHAT?! :ROFL: :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol:


----------



## NubianFan

NyGoatMom said:


> What Leslie? You said Nubians are better than Alpines??
> 
> Now watch Emma attack :lol:


:ROFL::mrgreen::thankU:


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: :lol: :ROFL: You're welcome!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NyGoatMom said:


> I knew it was her! She is a cutie  What made you get a nubian? I thought you were moving out of ND's and into LaManchas?


I've been wanting one for a long while now  my sister has been obsessed with them too  so this one will be hers  lol!
We are getting out of Nigies.. And into Munchies and Nubies  and my other sister wants a Togg.. We shall see on that one  lol


----------



## Chadwick

Gotta give her credit though she has spread sheets as backup!


----------



## NubianFan

<<< especially when they are like her :-D


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I hate buying stuff... SEVEN freaking things...


----------



## NubianFan

eh spreadsheets, bedsheets...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> yeah if I would have read Laura's post before I asked might've helped too LOL She is ADORABLE!!!


Hehe! She is  I can't wait to meet her  Laura has been sending pics and videos to my sister and she is just oohing and aahing all over them! LOL! "That's my Nubie!!  ' is what she's been saying all afternoon lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

[Q UOTE=Little-Bits-N-Pieces;1728258]I hate buying stuff... SEVEN freaking things...[/QUOTE]

Crap Lacie!! What did you buy?!? 0_0


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I hate buying stuff... SEVEN freaking things...


It's because those prima donna alpines are so expensive!!! :ROFL::ROFL:
Sorry couldn't resist..... :-D


----------



## NyGoatMom

Chad, tsk!tsk!...it's not about QUANTITY...it's about QUALITY :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

I have yet to see a picture of daff not on the attack! Well the straw in the mouth one I guess.....but still!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh yeah Lacie~ back when I worked outside the home....I saw that too...


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'd be curious to know though if all alpines are really pushy, bossy....I mean towards other goats...this one I have is a pain.


----------



## Chadwick

You don't have to tell me I use heavy cream in my cereal!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Crap Lacie!! What did you buy?!? 0_0


A jar of copper boluses, 2 things of wormer, penicillin, la200, a new balling gun and some booster shots for the dogs.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ah... That'll do it.. Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NyGoatMom said:


> I'd be curious to know though if all alpines are really pushy, bossy....I mean towards other goats...this one I have is a pain.


Mine are pretty calm, they do fight when you put new ones in the pen, but they are just reestablishing the pecking order, after the break in period they are back to being pretty mellow. With the exception of the two herd queens. Herd queens are always bossy.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow Chad....heavy cream? How do you stay at 140??


----------



## NubianFan

Dru is our herd queen and she can be pretty bossy. But she isn't horrible to the others or anything, she just rules the roost.


----------



## Chadwick

Im a high energy irish, I can eat whatever I want......if I can sit still long enough to finish it!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Mine are pretty calm, they do fight when you put new ones in the pen, but they are just reestablishing the pecking order, after the break in period that are back to being pretty mellow. With the exception of the two herd queens. Herd queens are always bossy.


My herd queen is very mellow.....then I got the alpine, she just likes to be mean to everyone.My nubian herd queen is the only one that fights back, the others just seemed restless and nervous with her around, so she was banished to the boys pen. :lol: She's too mean for my young buckling to even walk near so far, so no worries there!
I'll have to figure something out pretty soon though....


----------



## NubianFan

She Woves her mama Chad... She Woves my daughter too, she likes all people but she is in our back pocket everywhere we go.


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> Im a high energy irish, I can eat whatever I want......if I can sit still long enough to finish it!


Geesh isn't that the truth.... I am seeing shades of my dad all over again....


----------



## CritterCarnival

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> A jar of copper boluses, 2 things of wormer, penicillin, la200, a new balling gun and some booster shots for the dogs.


But at least you get free shipping...:-D

/runs to hide from thrown objects!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Fences Leslie, fences


----------



## NubianFan

Geesh a lou..... what am I gonna do without that old coot.


----------



## NyGoatMom

71 degrees tonight................


----------



## NyGoatMom

NubianFan said:


> Geesh a lou..... what am I gonna do without that old coot.


You're going to remember him as he was when he wasn't sick :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

that just hit me like a gut punch...


----------



## Chadwick

Gnight y'all !


----------



## NubianFan

Night Chad


----------



## Chadwick

Sorry Leslie,


----------



## NyGoatMom

G'nite Chad :wave:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sorry too


----------



## Chadwick

NyGoatMom said:


> Fences Leslie, fences


..???


----------



## NyGoatMom

She said daff follows her everywhere....


----------



## Chadwick

Ah!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nite Chad!

Wonder how Karen is faring at her new job?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hope I didn't upset you Leslie~ I really am trying to help  I know it has to be so hard :hug:


----------



## CritterCarnival

NyGoatMom said:


> Critter~ I don't know much of anything about witches, b ut I assume green means agricultural?


Not necessarily agricultural, green witches just tend to work more closely with the powers of nature.


----------



## NubianFan

You didn't do anything Stephanie a wave of emotion just hit me like an atomic bomb, you didn't trigger it at all.


----------



## NubianFan

It was what Chad said but it wasn't his fault either. I was just thinking how active dad has always been and then I just think about him not being here. That is almost beyond comprehension to me.


----------



## Mamaboyd

sigh, Aonghus is going to his new home this weekend, and we have a lady wanting Clancy and Padraig neutered..so guess what we have to do this weekend lol. I am glad they are going to the same home as brothers though. Makes room for 3 doelings we are getting from the same place we got our buck Tye!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'm so sorry Leslie :hug:


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's great mamab...


----------



## Mamaboyd

Leslie, I kinda know what you are going through. My mom is 82 yrs old, was active as could be. The past few years have been hard, she has had some medical problems and is in and out of the hospital and doesn't get out as much as she used to. Her mind is still as sharp as ever but every day I think of what it would be with her not here as she has had some close calls. It saddens me so much


----------



## Mamaboyd

Thank you Stephanie! Bittersweet but we have way too many bucklings and need to move some of them. It's what being breeders is all about though!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Leslie...I am glad it is not something I said, I'd never want to upset anyone!
I hope you have many more good times with your Dad...cherish every moment :hug:

I have an early day tomorrow so I have to sign off....see y'all tomorrow.


----------



## NubianFan

Night Steph


----------



## NubianFan

I should probably go to bed too, I don't want to mind you, because I am not the least bit settled now but I have to be at work early and I need to get settled and to bed.


----------



## Mamaboyd

Gnite Leslie


----------



## ksalvagno

Job is still going well. Starting to adjust. Still trying to figure out how to get all the work at home done.


----------



## Chadwick

Rain rain go away, I should be mowing grass today!


----------



## nchen7

give us the rain! we got a bit of a downpour this morning. the drought is SLOWLY going away....

Leslie, I'm really sorry about your dad. just enjoy the time you have with him as much as you can.

Stephanie, what blood type are you?

Chad, I didn't peg you to be the crying type when drunk. don't you Irishmen get into fights? or is that just a stereotype?

Critter, how cool! are you part of a coven?

Mamab, keep safe! weather like that is sooo scary!


----------



## Chadwick

The only time I got drunk fighty I was way drunk, the only time a really drank more than 3-4 drinks in my life.....I think irish just have strong emotions and if placed in a possition to fight....well we don't back away from it!


----------



## Mamaboyd

That is why I don't like it when my hubby drinks whiskey lol. The Irish in him and it doesn't take much to set him off in the first place. He is fine with beer but but give him some whiskey and say something he doesn't agree with and look out!


----------



## nchen7

yea...I don't know if you guys watch a show called "How I Met Your Mother" (series is over now), but there's an episode on how different drinks to things to different people.


----------



## Chadwick

We watched it.


----------



## Chadwick

We have a Pittsburg news lady that looks exactly like Robyn schabazki!!


----------



## nchen7

haha!!! hilarious!!!


----------



## CritterCarnival

@ Chad ~ You can come cut my grass...we've gotten so much rain the grass could almost be baled!!

@ Ni ~ I'm primarily a solitary, but there are a dozen or so of us that gather on the solstices and sabbats for a bonfire, potluck and ritual.


----------



## nchen7

how awesome!!! a friend of mine just left to gather with her friends in up state NY for the solstice.


----------



## nchen7

i dunno what i should make for dinner...


----------



## NubianFan

Well my internet is out at home and this phone can be sketchy with this board they dont like each other. But anyway if I am not around much that is why. Not because I am in any distress


----------



## Chadwick

I think god made triangle flys so he could watch me mow and smack myself in the head! Got a few acres mowed, then found a big tree limb on a firewood shed, so I got that off of there.......that's what I call a volunteer! Oh you fell next to the firewood shed....you're next!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thought of you Chad, when I saw this :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

No truer words!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ok, so guess who I was named after


----------



## Chadwick

Who?


----------



## Chadwick

Oh I know Lindsey !


----------



## COgoatLover25

The girl who plays the Bionic woman  Lindsay Wagner


----------



## Chadwick

Oh cool!

At least it's not lohan


----------



## Chadwick

But yours has an e right?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, but that's what my mom said :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Did Anna sell?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Oh cool!
> 
> At least it's not lohan


Yeah, better than Lohan :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Did Anna sell?


Nope, I guess we're just gonna wait it out ( 3 more months ) and see if she has kids


----------



## Chadwick

It's a sign, now you gotta keep her!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> It's a sign, now you gotta keep her!


:lol: I'm excited to see what those kids look like


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I should start a thread and let people guess the colors :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

I call tie-dye!


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, 22 days from now, they better be in heat! And settle!


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol: You're talking about goats right? You know they never listen ...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep goats, got the boer doe and the alpine doe CIDR'd today, gonna pull them in 21 days and give them a hormone shot. 24hrs after that they should be in heat, and hopefully settle! If not, oh well, breeding season isn't here yet, I have several more months to try


----------



## COgoatLover25

Just asking cause you have a lot of animals :lol: Do you know what kind of pigs we raise? I can't remember if I told you or not...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, those fuzzy things  :lol: Hopefully sometime in the next month, I get to pick out a new boar


----------



## COgoatLover25

Very funny  We also raise wrinkly things and 1 toed things :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I want one of them... :chin: Well see what I end up with in a month or so :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

They look nice! Are they boars that you bred your sows to or?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Looking to buy a new boar for my sows. I currently do not have one, so I'll need one for the September breedings for show pigs, and a clean up boar for my AI show pigs next fall.


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's neat


----------



## Chadwick

My brain automatically read boer not boar! Man those are some short boers!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The last two are yearlings  They'll grow, trust me. My 2yr sow is about 37" tall and somewhere in the ball park of 600lbs


----------



## Chadwick

I meant the are short boer goats!

Good looking boArs though!

My family is from Iowa if I learned anything being there for a couple of years it's that they will indeed grow!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: Where did someone post short Boer goats?


----------



## Chadwick

When I was reading your posts my brain read boEr instead of boAr, then I got confused when the pictures came!

So for funny those are really short boers, nice length though! Haha


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I was a little confused for a minute there :scratch: It all makes sense now! :ROFL:


----------



## Chadwick

My confusion was contagious sorry!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hehe, it happens. I can't wait to see if those does settle! Been thinking about that since this morning :greengrin: I REALLY hope I get the doe kids I'm after! Some color would be nice too :chin: 
It'll be staggered breedings for sure though, December, late February, March and possibly April kiddings.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And Peeps stepped on the end of my toe earlier and it still HURTS! Even though she's only between 105-110lbs, she has some hard, pointy toes!


----------



## Chadwick

I thought about that one day when I saw a bare foot in a photo next to a goat......should hurt right?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It is the most painful at the tip of your toe where the nail is. The rest of the toes and foot doesn't really register the pain as being that bad, but the tip of your toe, ouch that hurts!


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah!


----------



## goathiker

Ow, I may never move again. Hiked the whole peninsula, 3 and 1/2 miles on sand. Bean and Pup's hooves are nice and clean now though...


----------



## Chadwick

Does it smooth them out and clean as well?

Why is it that fun ends up hurting later?


----------



## goathiker

It polished up the sides real nice and cleans the bottoms. Would probably need a larger grit to really smooth the bottoms too much. 

Pup did good, it was his first hike. 

It was the drive home that did me in. I was fine when I got into the car...45 minutes later I had to manually extract myself back out it. Now the girls are all screaming for food and the trailer needs unhitched. :chin:


----------



## Chadwick

How do they usually do on the first hike?


----------



## goathiker

The ones here usually do great. They follow right along and keep up. We crossed a couple little streams and some boggy areas. He was a little skittish at all the new things but, he walked right up to a group to be petted. He's going to be a good one.

I'd better go do my chores so, I can relax for a bit.


----------



## nchen7

Lacie, hope your toe feels better and that the girls settle for you in 22 days. What kind of boars r those?

Jill, walking on sand sucks, esp soft sand. Hard sand is not so bad... Maybe an epsom salt bath tonight?

Look what I got to witness tonight:


----------



## Chadwick

Very cool!


----------



## Chadwick

How many were there?


----------



## nchen7

They had 167. Its a turtle consrvation volunteer group. These guys were born during the day, which is bad bc they're dark and can be easily picked off by predators during the day. So the volunteer group picked these guys up and release at dusk. They're sooo teenie! It doesn't seem fair these teenie guys have to battle the ocean all alone.


----------



## Chadwick

In Florida they changed the street lights so the turtles would go to the moonlight on the water and not the street.


----------



## nchen7

That's nice! Ppl aren't so progressive here. The volunteer ppl were telling ppl by the water to not move their feet, but there were kids squealing and stomping when the waves came up. Ppl need to control their kids and just be aware. Annoyed me...

Also, there's no conservation generally - old houses get torn down, trees cut down (this will hurt u a lot), and just littering EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Chadwick

I hate litter! My wife did a study at Disney and they concluded to get people to not litter trash cans had to be 10 ft apart!


----------



## nchen7

That's interesting...

Ppl here r just lazy. They throw crap out their car windows!! I mean...just keep it there until you've reached your destination! My bf shamed a water works guy for dumping styrofoam into the gully across our old street. He made the guy get out and pick it up. Lol


----------



## Chadwick

Haha


----------



## nchen7

I'm gonna head to bed. Nite nite!


----------



## Chadwick

Night Ni!


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Ni


----------



## COgoatLover25

Goodnight Ni! Hey guys :wave:


----------



## Chadwick

Hey!


----------



## Chadwick

How are your wrinkly, fuzzy, and one toed things?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> How are your wrinkly, fuzzy, and one toed things?


Getting fat :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I highly recommend this recipe  Only change I made to it was Mulefoot pork instead 

http://www.food.com/recipe/beef-porcupine-balls-50561


----------



## nchen7

U wanna send me some mulefoot? 

I can't wait for real bacon. No one here makes real bacon...just that thin cut supermarket crap.


----------



## COgoatLover25

nchen7 said:


> U wanna send me some mulefoot?
> 
> I can't wait for real bacon. No one here makes real bacon...just that thin cut supermarket crap.


:lol: Wonder what the shipping would cost :chin: You guys don't have pigs there?


----------



## Chadwick

Is that a Jedi mind trick Ni?

You want to send me mule foot....
I want to send you mule foot....


----------



## COgoatLover25

I don't that works on here...I want to send you some pork Ni! :lol: Just kidding :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

I want you not to send me mulefoot.... Unless it is already footless


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> I want you not to send me mulefoot.... Unless it is already footless


I'll send you the foot :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well...I learned today that I do NOT like store bought chicken! I used to eat it all the time, until I got my own chickens and began processing them. I thought being on this diet I'd just grab a couple of cornish game hens and pop em in the oven. Smelled great cooking...........I can't believe how WATERY it is!! I had forgotten....it was so gross to me I couldn't eat it! That is so unlike me....guess I got spoiled :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Bet you guys can't guess what I'm cooking...ok fine! I'll just tell :lol: RABBIT!!!


----------



## goathiker

Isn't a Mule foot hog technically a cloven hoofed animal? That could have some interesting religious implications.


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> Isn't a Mule foot hog technically a cloven hoofed animal? That could have some interesting religious implications.


I guess :shrug: Like what?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Colorado~ we are going to be raising more rabbit and less chickens....the taste is similar and they don't CROW! :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

NyGoatMom said:


> Colorado~ we are going to be raising more rabbit and less chickens....the taste is similar and they don't CROW! :lol:


:lol: Are you going to raise them in cages?


----------



## NyGoatMom

No, we have a good sized open pen for them. The only one caged is the buck.


----------



## COgoatLover25

NyGoatMom said:


> No, we have a good sized open pen for them. The only one caged is the buck.


Cool, that's how we raise them also


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hey Jill~ What's the dose for a&d injectable for kids?


----------



## nchen7

I dunno that we have those breeds. I know we have the regular heritage breeds. I don't think we have the breeds you have. I know there r wild boar, iron age, kune kune...that's abt it other than the normal stuff. I told the bf we must go to colorado - to get some awesome pork and to check out his friend's craft brewery


----------



## NyGoatMom

I have them in a pen we made in our garage...the floor is concrete so they can't dig out. I wish it were outside but they get light from the overhead and through the windows and we leave the door open all summer during the day. I hate keeping them in cages though....I did that for a while and I hated it!


----------



## COgoatLover25

nchen7 said:


> I dunno that we have those breeds. I know we have the regular heritage breeds. I don't think we have the breeds you have. I know there r wild boar, iron age, kune kune...that's abt it other than the normal stuff. I told the bf we must go to colorado - to get some awesome pork and to check out his friend's craft brewery


:lol: Have you ever tasted the Kune Kune? They're pretty rare here, and I hear that the meat is supposed to be good ...


----------



## COgoatLover25

NyGoatMom said:


> I have them in a pen we made in our garage...the floor is concrete so they can't dig out. I wish it were outside but they get light from the overhead and through the windows and we leave the door open all summer during the day. I hate keeping them in cages though....I did that for a while and I hated it!


Yeah, we used to keep them in cages and it just didn't work for us...we had about 40 breeders in cages...


----------



## Chadwick

goathiker said:


> Isn't a Mule foot hog technically a cloven hoofed animal? That could have some interesting religious implications.


That was my very first question too! Is it kosher?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> That was my very first question too! Is it kosher?


Looked it up, and it said no...


----------



## goathiker

Well, most Christians don't adhere to the full Jewish law but, many do practice the parts about cloven hoofed animals, not killing by strangulation, and the bleeding of meat. I just thought it was kind of interesting to wonder what they would be considered hoof-wise.


----------



## nchen7

COgoatLover25 said:


> :lol: Have you ever tasted the Kune Kune? They're pretty rare here, and I hear that the meat is supposed to be good ...


No....I've been living in barbados and not eating much pork bc they don't know how to butcher or cook the beasts properly... And they only have feral pigs and commercials.... I did find a farm that sells eding kune kune stock in ontario... We plan to have our future orchard big enough to be able to keep pigs on forage.


----------



## COgoatLover25

nchen7 said:


> No....I've been living in barbados and not eating much pork bc they don't know how to butcher or cook the beasts properly... And they only have feral pigs and commercials.... I did find a farm that sells eding kune kune stock in ontario... We plan to have our future orchard big enough to be able to keep pigs on forage.


Cool, I've heard the Berkshire is really good too  Up there with the Mulefoot I hear


----------



## Chadwick

You wanna drive Anna to Pennsylvania for free......


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> You wanna drive Anna to Pennsylvania for free......


No, I don't think so :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Did it work? I've been practicing!


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, well back to the drawing board!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Oh, well back to the drawing board!


:lol: I made roasted rabbit today...so good  Everybody guess the carcass weight! :lol:


----------



## nchen7

Yes on berkshire! It'll be many many years, but I want something great on pasture only.


----------



## Chadwick

43 lbs


----------



## COgoatLover25

nchen7 said:


> Yes on berkshire! It'll be many many years, but I want something great on pasture only.


IMO, you should choose either the Tamworth, Mulefoot, or Berkshire  If you want awesome bacon go with the Tamworth :lol: Their bacon is awesome!!!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> 43 lbs


Nope


----------



## nchen7

Mmm...bacon. Hopefully there will still be pigs left by the time I'm ready to buy. I'll keep your suggestion in mind for future! I know I can find tamworth and berkshire....mulefoot maybe hard...


----------



## COgoatLover25

nchen7 said:


> Mmm...bacon. Hopefully there will still be pigs left by the time I'm ready to buy. I'll keep your suggestion in mind for future! I know I can find tamworth and berkshire....mulefoot maybe hard...


They did some sorta taste test on the Mulefoot and Berkshire pork to see which was better...turns out , they couldn't decide! It would be cool if you got Mulefoots though because they're still on the critical list


----------



## nchen7

At this point I'm just happy with properly butchered and prepared pork. Mmm...I'll be having a bacon sandwich first markert day. Its gonna be sooo fatty but amazing. I can't wait!


----------



## goathiker

When we had hogs we crossed a Berkshire boar on Blue Butt sows. Made really nice sausage pigs.


----------



## nchen7

Mmmm...pork. I had bacon on my pizza today...it wasn't great.....

Soccer is so boring. I hate that the world cup is on


----------



## NyGoatMom

I agree Ni...boring!

Hey Jill, did you miss my question? I was wondering about a & d injectable doses....I have a thread on LG (my buckling) if you would look at it and tell me what you think, I'd be much obliged! It even has videos to watch ....Ooooo!! :lol:

Chad....how much longer now???? Seems like you have been on here forever!


----------



## goathiker

He has chronic Selenium deficiency AKA White Muscle Disease. Do you have Bo.Se or must you use paste? 
Don't mess with vitamin A too much. The dose for the injectible is really tiny like 1 cc per 100 lbs. and it can be overdosed. He could have a vitamin D gelcap 400 mgs. once a week. 
Rickets causes enlarged joints and bent long bones. 
WMD causes that wobbling.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Dang  so what now? Should I use him as a buck?


----------



## NyGoatMom

So he has both rickets and WMD?


----------



## goathiker

Sure, it's not genetic. Let's get him better. Do you have paste or injectible Selenium.


----------



## goathiker

No, I didn't see enlarged joints or bent bones. I see really loose joints and tendons that are letting his joints flex the wrong directions. You can see him though, do you feel a bend in the long bones or is he just wobbling.


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> Sure, it's not genetic. Let's get him better. Do you have paste or injectible Selenium.


I have the gel...just gave him about 3 cc tonight...dose says 2 but I think I went over. Hard to tell with the plunger.

I'll see if I can tell...brb


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

This is what rickets looks like in my book. I mentioned on the other thread that I had a buckling with a wobble, just not quite as bad, but I assumed his wobble was a genetic issue because he did it at 4 weeks even (4 weeks is when I picked him and his mom up).

And sorry Roo's nose was in the book :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well, from what i can tell...it feels like the bone is curved between his hock and hoof.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I should add slightly, not a whole lot. It's like a slight curve....he does seem to have loose joints, for sure.

I appreciate y'alls input, this really is a bummer.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, you can see the bend in the bone though. With him walking around it's hard to tell if the bend is at the joint or at the bone. That's where you'd be able to tell the difference. We see a lot of WMD here and the loose wobbly joints can do all kinds of twisting the legs funny BUT always at the joint not the bone itself.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well, I'll see if I can tell more tomorrow. I'm really not sure what i am looking for...

This is a real punch in the gut for me.
So what is the best diet for him then?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Was he from triplets or quads? Mine was a quad, so maybe, perhaps, he didn't get enough in utero, and that may be the deal with your guy, and he'll snap out of it with the D and Selenium (possibility Jill?)? 

My buck kid was sold for meat, so I couldn't tell you how he'd turn out with some supplements... and I'm almost positive his bow was at the joint.


----------



## goathiker

Sorry the above answer was for Lacie's book and then my computer ate your post...


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I'd treat with D and Selenium. Plus remove baking soda if you have it out. It can destroy Calcium. Leafy hay should have all the A he needs. Or you could treat with a carrot a day which is non poisonous A.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok, will do. So let me get this straight...a bend at the joint is better news than a bend of the bone? So what do you think this is...rickets or wmd?
He has no baking soda....should I wean him now? He gets 48 oz of goats milk a day....3 bottles....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Was he from triplets or quads? Mine was a quad, so maybe, perhaps, he didn't get enough in utero, and that may be the deal with your guy, and he'll snap out of it with the D and Selenium (possibility Jill?)?
> 
> My buck kid was sold for meat, so I couldn't tell you how he'd turn out with some supplements... and I'm almost positive his bow was at the joint.


Lacie, she told me he was a single...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't think I'd wean him, milk has a lot of calcium and vitamin D in it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NyGoatMom said:


> Lacie, she told me he was a single...


Well, there went that theory.... onder:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hmmm....someone else said bent leg is caused by a phosphorus/calcium issue....like too much calcium, not enough phosphorus? I'm confused


----------



## goathiker

The milk is good for him and perfectly balanced. If I were going to do anything to his diet I would lower the protein amount of his grain to 14%. 

I think WMD myself.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Too little calcium would cause bowed legs.


----------



## NyGoatMom

So, give him one vitamin d gelcap a week, keep up with the sel/e gel monthly, and keep him on milk with a carrot a day?


----------



## NyGoatMom

I know nothing about it....so is it hereditary? or diet related?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok, so I just read that wmd causes stiffness? He seems too loose? Also, I noticed he walked funny the day after I picked him up. He was 9 weeks old and is now 13 weeks old. Does that fit?
It also said to give extra vitamin e? So what dose gel cap would I give and how often?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It would be diet related. 
My first experience with legs like that was this year, and the kid wasn't born here, so I don't know if that age is the norm.
I have no idea how much to give him, I've never given the capsules...


----------



## goathiker

Okay, one thing that's confusing this is that Bent Leg (PH), Rickets (D and/or C), and WMD (S) are 3 different things NOT 2. He's getting grass hay and grain so it's not Bent Leg. We're going to treat with D and Selenium. Just a sec. DH just got home.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thank goodness for you guys. I would be throwing in the towel right now if it weren't for this support.

Ok Jill, D and selenium....but shouldn't he be getting plenty of vitamin D with all that milk?


----------



## goathiker

Okay, with mine they get really loose and start bowing at the joints when weight is put on them etc. It's because of the interaction of the Selenium, Copper, and Iodine and the fact that we have to supplement all 3. Now Jeter you would think is stiff in the hind end. He isn't though. He is so loose and wobbly that when he plays with the other wethers he braces his hind legs and doesn't move them around. That way he can play with his buddies and not hyper extend his joints so badly. At his age there isn't much that can be done anymore. His body just doesn't store anything. 

So Vitamin D, 400 mgs. a week. Vitamin E 400 mgs. a week. The carrot provides Vitamin A, Vitamin C could be given as well, 100 mgs. daily. Selenium.

Fir Meadows has some herbs called Cop-Sel that are fairly amazing for this kind of stuff. They can be given with the chemicals as well.


----------



## goathiker

Natural milk doesn't contain much Vitamin D. It's added to grocery store milk.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok, will pick that all up tomorrow.Does it matter if the vitamin C is 1,000 or 600 mg? Don't they pee out the extra?

I truly hope this works. He really is a sweet goat...

Funny about Jeter...has he always had this problem?


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> Natural milk doesn't contain much Vitamin D. It's added to grocery store milk.


Oh, am I a newbie farmer :lol:

Good to know!


----------



## goathiker

No, I did let Jeter get copper deficiency when he was young but, he was fine and sound until he was about 8. He's 14 this year. 

Farmers get their vitamins from natural fat,organ meat, and garden produce, so much better for you.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Good to know....again, thanks a ton for your help tonight. I will start the rest of the vitamins tomorrow...was the vitamin C 100 or 1,000?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thank you for your help too Lacie! What would i do without you guys??


----------



## goathiker

I was saying one hundred because the acid could get into his urine and cause irritation to his bladder if it's too high. Natural Vit C is much safer and can be given in larger doses. Like the ones made from cranberries instead of chemicals.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok, I'll look for lower doses....


----------



## nchen7

Stephanie, I wonder if your buckling got vit D deficient from the long hard winter this year? Hope he does well for you.


----------



## Chadwick

Good luck Steph! I didn't want to interrupt just to say that though.


----------



## nchen7

Look Stephani! You can travel, eat, AND hang out with goats!! http://www.sarahmelamed.com/2013/04/the-cheese-trail-touring-israel-one-goat-farm-at-a-time/

This just got added to the bucket list...


----------



## NyGoatMom

That'd be awesome!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Chad, you could have interrupted! I din't mean to tie up the thread.....


----------



## Emzi00

NyGoatMom said:


> What Leslie? You said Nubians are better than Alpines??
> 
> Now watch Emma attack :lol:


Rawr. :shades: Y'all are lucky I was out of town...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hahaha....never know what's gonna happen when you leave :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

No, there are times that you need good advice, and I don't know enough to know where the berries come from! 

I just wanted to say good luck, no worries!


----------



## Chadwick

How are the legs doing today?


----------



## NyGoatMom

They are the same...as far as I can tell but I have been gone all day and have only seen him for a few minutes. I think if this will fix it, it's gonna take a while...


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, hope it does...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Me too.....I was looking tonight but it's hard to say if the sel/e gel or copper have helped yet....


----------



## Chadwick

There are so many things that they can get/have, it boggles the mind! I'm just getting an idea why the story is "I don't know what happened"


----------



## goathiker

Yes, they do get many things BUT they all boil down to just a few things. Minerals, vitamins, diet, or disease and really there's only about 4 diseases that are common.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I did notice he is getting a milk neck....I may cut the second bottle out and just give one am and one pm....

and yes Chad, that is why I love TGS!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The little rough & tough furry alligators are starting to leave to their new homes


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Chad, I saw some angoras today. Kinda sad, the yearling was smaller than my four month old, and the full grown doe was the same size as my four month old. :blue:


----------



## nchen7

Aww Lacie. Sad when the furries have to go. :hug:
That's sad Emma


----------



## Chadwick

Emzi00 said:


> Hey Chad, I saw some angoras today. Kinda sad, the yearling was smaller than my four month old, and the full grown doe was the same size as my four month old. :blue:


Seems that some angora breeders may be un aware of cocci, the breeder I am getting from has so e stunted yearlings the size of the 3.5 month olds, and didn't know why.

I would think that they would be on top of it for the simple reason that a larger goat has more surface area to grow mohair.

They are also slow growing goats compared to meat and dairy breeds, so I think they don't have full realization that it is happening until too late.


----------



## nchen7

Chad, I think even with slow growing breed, the breeder should know about cocci. Maybe they're all slow growing bc none of them have cocci prevention and are preventing their goats from reaching their full potential? I'm just speculating as I've never had or been around angora goats. 

The breeder I got my girls from doesn't do cocci prevention. I don't think anyone on island here does. There's no cocci meds for large livestock you can buy anywhere - just stuff for chickens.


----------



## Chadwick

Exactly, they don't know or choose not to do preventative measures. It just seems that that breed may be either more susceptible or un dealt with problems sometimes.

Happy summer solstice ( first day of summer) !!!


----------



## nchen7

Happy Summer Solstice!!!


----------



## Chadwick

Angoras do grow slower than some, even under normal circumstance, I'm sure even slower under problematic conditions.


----------



## Emzi00

Chad, aren't does supposed to be about 90 lbs full grown? The one I saw was probably barely 60 lbs. Their kids last year hardly grew, and most of them died.


----------



## Chadwick

That is sad, and yes 70-80 for does , 80-90 for bucks, so do you think it was cocci or something else?


----------



## ksalvagno

Coccidia and probably other parasites along with not getting proper minerals would be my guess.


----------



## Emzi00

Definitely cocci, all the kids were stunted, and the ones that died had terrible diarrhea... pretty bad. Their sheep were slightly larger, but still small. It was sad to see.
The food they were getting wasn't great either. Very little grain, if any, and straw would have more nutrition than the hay they get.


----------



## Chadwick

Makes you wonder what the story is...not enough money....not enough education....


----------



## NubianFan

Hey all I am back finally.


----------



## Chadwick

Hey!


----------



## Emzi00

Chadwick said:


> Makes you wonder what the story is...not enough money....not enough education....


Both, but mostly the latter...


----------



## NubianFan

hasn't been a good week at all. Dad's birthday was yesterday though, and I baked him a golden cake with chocolate icing and cooked corned beef brisket and all the trimmings for his birthday dinner.


----------



## Chadwick

Nice, is he a cake guy?


----------



## NubianFan

He likes any kind of sweets, he loves fruit and sweets. He doesn't eat much meat, mostly veggies and fruit. He doesn't eat much cheese, and he doesn't eat much bread, he likes corn bread and biscuits in the morning but he doesn't eat bread with meals unless it is cornbread.


----------



## NubianFan

None of us are doing well. My mom and my daughter are just as torn up as I am. My dad is visibly scared even though he is trying hard not to show it to us. I have gotten almost NO support from my friends here locally with the exception of my crush. He has been AWESOME and has been there for me time and again. My mom isn't getting any support either, her own sister has been vacant. Hasn't been calling or coming by. She usually calls her every day, since she found out the calls have just stopped. I swear I don't know what the heck is wrong with people.


----------



## ksalvagno

Enjoy every minute with him. I hope he enjoyed his Birthday.


----------



## NubianFan

That's what we have been trying to do Karen. We have been trying to spend quality time together as a family every single day. My sister is supposed to come out today. And my mom's brother and his wife, kids, and grandkids are all coming next week to see dad and be there for mom. Then my nephew and his girl friend are coming from Seattle two weeks later over my birthday weekend to see dad.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Is Jill here? I need help :-/


----------



## nchen7

Leslie!!! You know...people maybe not around bc they themselves don't nknow how to deal with the news or how to handle it. Or maybe they're giving you space to spend time with family? I'm not standing up for them, but just giving another option to their absenteeism other than them being bad friends. 

You have us! We're physically there with you, but I know I'm with you in spirit, giving you a hug any time you need one! :hug:

What's wrong Lindsey?


----------



## NubianFan

Oh I know it is probably because they don't know how to deal with it, but seriously they could say SOMETHING. But yeah you guys have been great and my crush has been great so I know somebody cares. My best friend has contacted me today and agreed to spend the day with me, so I guess she finally is stepping up to the plate a little bit. I know she is busy with her own stuff but I think her absenteeism hurt me the most.


----------



## Chadwick

I had a friend who's dad committed suicide, I know I wasn't really there for him, I had no idea how to be there, we were 18-19 at the time though.


----------



## nchen7

That's super tough Chad. 

Any plans for the solstice?


----------



## Chadwick

Eh, he ended up stiffing my for the rent when he left our apartment so......we hung out everyday for 9 years then he vanished!

Just an example that people don't always know what to say


----------



## Chadwick

COgoatLover25 said:


> Is Jill here? I need help :-/


What's going on?


----------



## Chadwick

Hope she's ok!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm fine, it's my little goat... he has navel ill as they call it and I don't know if he's getting better or not...


----------



## goathiker

Crap, not Naval Ill :-( What are you giving him?


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> Crap, not Naval Ill :-( What are you giving him?


Excede in the ear every 3 days, most days he seems fine but some days some puss comes out and it makes me really worried.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I'd bet. Your using a treatment I've never used. Plus I don't have a lot of experience with Naval Ill. I don't think pus coming out is right though. You don't want it moving to his joints. I know a lot of the long acting antibiotics don't work on goats. 

You what, Cathy (happybleats) had a case last year that she saved.


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> Yeah, I'd bet. Your using a treatment I've never used. Plus I don't have a lot of experience with Naval Ill. I don't think pus coming out is right though. You don't want it moving to his joints. I know a lot of the long acting antibiotics don't work on goats.
> 
> You what, Cathy (happybleats) had a case last year that she saved.


My vet said it should be fine, and she's been doing it for years... I just wanted a different opinion  How can you tell if it's to his joints or not?


----------



## goathiker

When it goes to his joints it will make them hot and swollen. They will act and look like they sprained their joint. 

If your vet is comfortable with the treatment, it should be okay. What has she said about the pus?


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> When it goes to his joints it will make them hot and swollen. They will act and look like they sprained their joint.
> 
> If your vet is comfortable with the treatment, it should be okay. What has she said about the pus?


Ok, so he is not showing any of those signs ( Thank God!!! )
She just told me that it should be ok if it wasn't an extreme amount ( which it wasn't ) and she would suspect that if he is acting normal and has a good temperature that he is healing up ok


----------



## goathiker

That's sounds good. I agree, as long as his temp stays good and the pus is small amount and doesn't turn a nasty color, he should be mending.


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> That's sounds good. I agree, as long as his temp stays good and the pus is small amount and doesn't turn a nasty color, he should be mending.


Ok, thanks  I've been checking his temp every day lol. 
It doesn't seem to be a bad color it's just like a really white color.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Jill can you help me read this milk chart?

https://www.cdcb.us/cgi-bin/general/Qpublic/proc.Q.cgi?qname=shgoat&single&id=N001603600


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol...I am going to ask Jill a question too...

I could not find the vitamin d in low amounts by itself ,so I had to get a & d...so is this ok? Also, everything is measured in IU (international units) instead of mg...so I hope this is ok! I would give him 1 vit c a day, and one of each of the others once a week, right?


----------



## COgoatLover25

She needs to make a thread called "Ask Jill!" :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

That'd be awesome! :lol: Well, for us


----------



## COgoatLover25

I think Jill needs to write a book too... :chin:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yep. I'd buy it


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me too!! It's official Jill! You have to write a book for us! :ROFL:


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah! I said she should have a paid subscription service for advice!!!


----------



## goathiker

Those look fine Stephanie. The C will be peed out if there is extra, just take note once a day to be sure his pee stream stays normal. I don't really foresee a problem with it, I'm just cautious with my boys PH levels.


----------



## goathiker

DIM Milk Fat% Prot% SCS Freq Test Date
1 18 6.6 4.4 3.7 3.4 2 2014/03/01 
2 54 6.7 4.8 3.5 4.3 2 2014/04/06 
3 83 6.4 4.8 3.6 4.1 2 2014/05/05 
4 120 5.9 4.3 3.6 5.1 2 2014/06/11 

This is the important part of your chart Lindsey. Of course they didn't line up quite right but, this is a FF according to the info filled out at the top. You would read the first line days in milk (DIM) 18, lbs. of milk 6.6, fat 4.4%, protein 3.7%, bacteria count (SCS) 3.4, milked twicw a day and the date of test. Looks like they were testing once a month for 4 months.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks Jill....one more quick question....is it ok to give him this in his bottle? Or should I put it in his mouth directly?
I did his copper and selenium in a bottle...


----------



## Chadwick

I have been saving my ask Jill questions so I don't overstay my welcome before they get here!!! Hahahahahaha

Thanks for being awesome Jill !!


----------



## goathiker

The E and A/D is fine in his bottle. The C might make cheese in his bottle. :-D


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lol...at least something would be making cheese here :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> DIM Milk Fat% Prot% SCS Freq Test Date
> 1 18 6.6 4.4 3.7 3.4 2 2014/03/01
> 2 54 6.7 4.8 3.5 4.3 2 2014/04/06
> 3 83 6.4 4.8 3.6 4.1 2 2014/05/05
> 4 120 5.9 4.3 3.6 5.1 2 2014/06/11
> 
> This is the important part of your chart Lindsey. Of course they didn't line up quite right but, this is a FF according to the info filled out at the top. You would read the first line days in milk (DIM) 18, lbs. of milk 6.6, fat 4.4%, protein 3.7%, bacteria count (SCS) 3.4, milked twicw a day and the date of test. Looks like they were testing once a month for 4 months.


Ok, thanks  ok so does it mean she was giving 6.6 lb. of milk a day or each milking? I assume it's per day because that would be an awful lot of milk from an FF Nubian lol.


----------



## goathiker

I think they only weigh one milking on the test. It's not unheard of for Nubians to go 2 gallons a day. Lacey would know the answer to that I think.


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> I think they only weigh one milking on the test. It's not unheard of for Nubians to go 2 gallons a day. Lacey would know the answer to that I think.


That would be awesome if it was true!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> Ok, thanks  ok so does it mean she was giving 6.6 lb. of milk a day or each milking? I assume it's per day because that would be an awful lot of milk from an FF Nubian lol.


It's all the milk measured and weighed in a 24hr time frame (only two milkings) on test days, so it is the amount per day.


----------



## goathiker

Thanks Lacey.

Still not bad for a FF. She'll be a gallon a day milker next year.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thanks Lacie and Jill


----------



## goathiker

Another Spotted Skunk has finally moved in. I wonder if it's the son or daughter of the one my neighbor killed.


----------



## nchen7

How cute Jill! Hope this one does as well as the original and the neighbour won't kill this one...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Awesome Jill  Hope it stays safe!


----------



## Chadwick

Is a spotted skunk a rarer skunk or a western thing?


----------



## goathiker

They're endangered actually. They are really small, their body is about 6 inches long with a long long tail. They eat plants, bulbs, insects, and steal a few chicken eggs. This new one I haven't seen yet, it's holed up under my barn. I could sure smell it yesterday after it sprayed at the neighbors dog. It's not a Civet Cat, when they spray it lingers for days and is a horrible stench.


----------



## Chadwick

That's cool!


----------



## COgoatLover25

He's pretty!!!


----------



## CritterCarnival

What a cute little guy, I love skunks. We had one running around here that was mostly white with a black stripe...reverse colored!


----------



## NubianFan

I am so angry right now, so very very angry.....


----------



## COgoatLover25

What's the matter Leslie?


----------



## NubianFan

Just one thing piling on top of another. You've heard the old saying when it rains it pours....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh, whats up then?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:hug: I know the feeling Leslie.. You know where I am if you wanna talk


----------



## NubianFan

Anger is just part of grief, I know that, but doesn't make it any easier.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:hug:


----------



## kccjer

Chadwick said:


> I like a few of those! I am going for oldtimey farmy southern names
> 
> I really like Wilhelmina , but it is long
> 
> And Irma Louise but there is already a Irma Louise here


I love the name Wilhemina! I wanted to name my daughter after my A. Willie. Wilhemine Josephine Slicker Belknap. A Willie wouldn't let me. Lol. Besides Wilhemine Josephine Cornell doesn't roll off the tongue. Hehe


----------



## kccjer

Leslie I am so sorry to hear about your dad.


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, I'm sorry. :hug:

I had a farewell party today. It was fun! Ppl getting sad, but...I'm gonna see everyone in Nov


----------



## NubianFan

it won't be long now Ni


----------



## nchen7

I know. Just a week and a half. Still lots to do before then...
Did you hear from your best friend?


----------



## NyGoatMom

I don't envy you Ni....moving is so much hassle!

Leslie~If you need to talk, pm me anytime :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah she and I and my daughter spent the day together yesterday. So that was good, and she apologized for not being there sooner, admitted she'd been busy with other things but still should have gotten to me sooner.


----------



## nchen7

Awww! That's nice of her!


----------



## NubianFan

it was a good day, we took my daughter to a big music store right across the border in another state (Memphis TN) I just got to thinking what a crappy summer she is having and thought she needed a fun day that she didn't have to focus on illnesses or grief.


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's so nice of her....I bet your daughter really needed that too..


----------



## nchen7

Yes, and those days are good for you too.


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah my friend navigated. I drove. I hate driving in Memphis, I have driven in much bigger cities, Dallas, Louisville, Tampa, Atlanta, Charleston, but Memphis is just weird and old and.... well.... weird.... She has family there so she knows the area really well.


----------



## nchen7

So we're dog sitting for friends. She's not fixed and in heat. Its so gross...dripping everywhere. I don't think they want to breed her, so I don't get why they don't spay her.....


----------



## NubianFan

It would be easier for them and kinder for her if they'd just spay her, if they don't plan to breed.


----------



## sassykat6181

They make doggie diapers for that


----------



## nchen7

I know Leslie. I've been trying to nicely steer them towards that. they initially wanted to breed, but IMO there are enough breeders and dogs on this island, and there doesn't need to be more, even if they have a well bred ridgeback. she's a super sweet dog, but having the dribbles everywhere is disgusting..... good thing they have a full time maid to clean it up.....

I keep mentioning that one day their dog is going to end up knocked up with some tramp's babies. they didn't like the thought of that. hopefully they'll get her spayed when she's done this heat.....

yes, I'm well aware you guys can buy that stuff in the US, but we're in Barbados....things like that aren't available here. plus, she's not my dog, and it's not my house. I'd feel more differently if she were to be dripping blood all over my floors....


----------



## NubianFan

If she ends up bred, they will probably change their tune. Honestly I wouldn't want to pen up a dog over and over that I didn't plan to breed, it is a lot of torment. I will never forget I had purebred lab when I was a girl. she was the happiest dog ever, I loved her so much. My mom and dad kept her intact because they thought about eventually breeding her, her first heat we had to lock her up. She got so depressed, she was never the same after that, it was like that sex drive and frustration combined with being locked up in a pen when she was usually free was just too much. she was never the same dog again, we even eventually got her spayed but she was never that happy go lucky dog again. I regretted it and so did my parents. I wish we would have just spayed her right from the beginning.


----------



## nchen7

ya....I hear you Leslie. i'll have a chat with them when they're back... I hope they make a date to spay her.... it's just better for her.

they have a fenced yard, and she has free range. no one can get in or out unless someone leaves the gate open, which hasn't happened yet. 

I have zero desire to breed dogs, and after dog sitting one in heat, it's not something I want to deal with. it's so yucky! she's super sweet though, and not weird b/c she's in heat. which is nice.


----------



## goathiker

Fun stuff going on...

***ACTION ALERT*** All Texas & National Militia Available Please Converge Immediately Status GO: Mission close down Laredo Crossing for starters ((All need to be closed)) Operation complete when border fence is in place and secure Name: Love’s #298 Love’s Travel Stop 28527 Interstate 35, Encinal, TX 78019 (956) 948-7044 Location: I 35 & Hwy 44, Encinal, TX Distance from Encino: 93.7 miles Contact numbers: for location and or pick up 580 889 1036 423 333 8872 Militia Conference Number 24/7 For info and assistance 559 726 1300 access 639939# It’s time to bring down the thunder. Activating the Patriots willing to stand up for America GO GO GO. III% Kelli in Texas USA Let’s share this like the brushfires of Liberty”


----------



## Chadwick

What's that mean? They are planning a militia march.


----------



## goathiker

They're going to close the border by whatever means they can and finish building the border fence. They plan to work with border patrol and the Texas Sheriffs office.


----------



## nchen7

Jill, not sure what that means...

One of my friends down here just got approved for Canadian permanent residency! I'm so excited for her!


----------



## Chadwick

Ok, hope they realize they wouldn't be here if there was a fence in the 15-1600s !!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

They have to do something. We certainly can't afford to feed all the kids that are being crossed the border illegally.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, I'm a send them back guy, but I suppose that is a temp. Solution.....


----------



## goathiker

Yep, we're at 140,000 and counting...All minors with out guardians living in closed military bases and being fed by the tax payers. 

Chad, America has NEVER been closed to legal emigrants. All people has the same chance to come here and become citizens that our fore fathers did. The difference is in HOW it's done.


----------



## Chadwick

I feel bad, I know my family came here starving on deaths door at the end of the irish potato famine, we had not a cent to our name. If we hadn't been let in I would not exist, that's a hard thing to forget.

We survived by eating grass and clover.

most illegals at least bring some money in with them. We came needy and penny less.


----------



## Chadwick

goathiker said:


> Yep, we're at 140,000 and counting...All minors with out guardians living in closed military bases and being fed by the tax payers.
> 
> Chad, America has NEVER been closed to legal emigrants. All people has the same chance to come here and become citizens that our fore fathers did. The difference is in HOW it's done.


Yeah, that's true. I guess we would have been technically refugees then huh?


----------



## nchen7

I wish Mexico was a safer place to visit. I'd love to go and (of course) eat. Lol

Dogs got their shots and microchipped today. Getting them ready for their trip up to the great white north!


----------



## goathiker

Yep, refugees. My fathers family came in Stirage as well. That's the bottom of the boat working for passage. They still passed through Ellis Island and were recorded legally.


----------



## Chadwick

Yep, us too! They sent all but the first son, the heir stayed.


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, and he died six months later.


----------



## ksalvagno

Back then people were willing to work. Now they come here looking for a handout.


----------



## NubianFan

Hello all


----------



## NubianFan

It is thundering, lightening, dark and cloudy and about to pour down rain....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Leslie :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

Hey Lindsey, do I have you to thank for that foot I received in the mail today?


----------



## goathiker

Hey, it just started raining here too. Just in time for me to unload my pile of hay.


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> Hey Lindsey, do I have you to thank for that foot I received in the mail today?


Yes! Wait...I didn't send you one :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

And there is the downpour right on schedule.....


----------



## NubianFan

crazy weather!

S'ok I didn't really get a foot in the mail... I don't think :think:


----------



## Emzi00

Jill, love the signature. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

That reminds me, I need to get fun dip for Lacie yet......


----------



## goathiker

2 more days 'till vacation.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I surely understand the illegals plight, they should all go through the process to be legal....but there again, I am hard pressed to say that to people who are under such bad conditions....it's sad.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh, hey Jill....LG is improving already!!


----------



## NubianFan

It is black as night outside


----------



## goathiker

NyGoatMom said:


> Oh, hey Jill....LG is improving already!!


Awesome, that;s great.


----------



## NyGoatMom

We have rain coming wednesday I think....


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'll try to get video tomorrow to show you how he is walking now.


----------



## Chadwick

Glad the legs are getting better!

Yep dark and stormy here too.......


----------



## NyGoatMom

Dark and sleepy here ...... *yawn*


----------



## NubianFan

Chad I thought I saw you on Ebay it was kinda freaky.


----------



## NyGoatMom

For how much? :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Well I am not sure because it was in Irish Money but it was a Florin, so whatever that makes in american money.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hmmm, seem like a fair price Leslie?


----------



## Chadwick

What was it for sale?


----------



## NubianFan

She is saying you were for sale since "I saw you on ebay" :lol: But actually it was a saxophone I was looking at but the seller's name was ChadwickHolcomb, I had to do a double take, because isn't your last name really similar to that or am I insane.


----------



## Chadwick

Holmes........pretty close!


----------



## NubianFan

That's what I thought. So I seriously snapped my head around and did a double take then I was like nope that isn't quite right.


----------



## Chadwick

I do have a 7 1/2 hp electric motor on now first thing in a year, you must have a sixth sense!!!

Selling it for an Amish friend, he took it out of a planer to hook it up to shaft power.


----------



## Chadwick

I hope I can get at least two florins gees!


----------



## NubianFan

LOL two florins.... Maybe even a few halfcrowns those are the pretty ones with the horsey, I have a few of those.


----------



## NubianFan

Florin has a fish on it


----------



## Chadwick

I have a bunch of the pre euro money, a 20£ note and a ton of 2pence and up coins.


----------



## Chadwick

My grandfather always had a twenty pound note in his wallet, I did too, till I found out they went to the euro, I don't want to wear it out so...in the dresser it stays.


----------



## NubianFan

I have a necklace made out of a halfcrown. My daughter has one made out of another coin, I am not sure which right now I will have to ask her, I really can't remember which she chose.


----------



## NubianFan

ugh the internet is so painfully slow tonight


----------



## NubianFan

Sixpence is what hers is, which has a dog on it.... I couldn't remember which she picked but that makes sense she has always loved dogs.


----------



## Chadwick

I think a half crown is British, isn't it?


----------



## NubianFan

Possibly there is a british half crown but there is an Irish one too, It has a horse on it.


----------



## NubianFan

Here is a link to a 1937 version 
http://www.irishcoinage.com/J01015.HTM


----------



## Chadwick

There is a great double jig tune called six penny money!


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's neat. Old money is cool!
Well nite guys!


----------



## Chadwick

Still British Ireland wasn't a country till 1950 or 51


----------



## NubianFan

I'm sleepy and hungry, that is a bad combination.... I blame it on the rain. And the fact I went swimming for about an hour right before the lightening started, swimming always makes me tired and hungry and rain always makes me sleepy.


----------



## NubianFan

Night Stephanie!


----------



## Chadwick

Good night steph!


----------



## NubianFan

This site tells more about the coinage and the transition to decimal money and all the changes. 
http://www.irishcoinage.com/MODCOIN.HTM#1943

I honestly don't know that much about it. I just got the necklaces and some coins for us several years back off ebay because a friend went to Ireland and promised to bring my daughter a souvenir back. Just a small something. I told her I would pay her, then she didn't get time to get anything because of delays in her trip. So I got my daughter that stuff so she could have a piece of Ireland that way.


----------



## Chadwick

I could be wrong 1937 might have been free stater time but not a independent country yet......


----------



## Chadwick

Yep, 1937 was the last year of free state, then it was Eire until 1949.


----------



## NubianFan

well my daughter has gone loopy which tells me it is time for bed, talk to y'all tomorrow


----------



## ksalvagno

Is there such a thing as a blackberry or black raspberry tree? We have a tree out front that has berries on it. Finally was able to reach a branch and they taste like blackberries. Only problem is you need a ladder to reach the berries but there are no thorns which I like. I would love to get a couple and plant them closer to the house.


----------



## Chadwick

I just saw the same tree on camp, I don't know what berry they are, most raspberries and such grow on a bush/cane like plant. Do you know for sure what it is?


----------



## Chadwick

Looked it up, looks like a mulberry tree!


----------



## CritterCarnival

ksalvagno said:


> Is there such a thing as a blackberry or black raspberry tree? We have a tree out front that has berries on it. Finally was able to reach a branch and they taste like blackberries. Only problem is you need a ladder to reach the berries but there are no thorns which I like. I would love to get a couple and plant them closer to the house.


I'm guessing that would be a Mulberry tree. The fruit is wonderful and we fight the goats, squirrels and birds for the berries!!

ETA: Buggers, I type way to slow!!


----------



## Emzi00

I was just gonna say mulberry.


----------



## Chadwick

YouTube for growing from a cutting


----------



## nchen7

I also vote mulberry. I LOVE those things. mmmmm. they plant them around public parks, and yes...I'm that weirdo that picks fruit in a public park (just a handful to snack on)


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey guys :wave:


----------



## Chadwick

Hey!


----------



## NubianFan

I am making meatloaf and actual real mashed potatoes. That's going to be lunch today, I love being off work.....


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, sounds yummy!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Just got back from a friends kindergarten graduation party....too cute 

Never had mulberries, what do they taste like?


----------



## nchen7

:O!!! I bet you they grow wild where you are. they're sweet....texture kind of like blackberries, but small seeds and sweet. they're just yummm


----------



## NubianFan

I would describe a mulberry's taste as between a blackberry and plum, I know that sounds weird but they are sweeter and not as strong as a blackberry. More mild and sweet, but with a certain richness.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'll have to look for some!


----------



## ksalvagno

Thanks guys! I had no idea. I will have to try that cutting thing and try to get more trees that way. Thanks, Chad for the video!


----------



## Chadwick

I hope it works, I will be trying it too! We should share notes!


----------



## NubianFan

I think I am going swimming, I will report back later... I need a break from house cleaning.


----------



## nchen7

Happy swimming Leslie


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey Ni, see how big (but still incredibly tiny) Roo is now? :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno

Roo is still too cute!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Her favorite spot to sleep is on the couch table (one of those tables that folds out of the couch). She's a silly girl!


----------



## ksalvagno

I think Roo will always keep you entertained. She is an angel when sleeping.


----------



## NubianFan

Well I am a little cooler than I was and a lot more awake.....!


----------



## COgoatLover25

_'m back until my battery runs out :lol:_


----------



## NubianFan

do you not have a charger with you Lindsey?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Not at the momento :lol: i got like 18% left :-/


----------



## NubianFan

well you won't be on long then!


----------



## NubianFan

Are you on phone or laptop or i pod or something ?


----------



## NubianFan

Why are you hiding Chad I see you liking things?


----------



## ksalvagno

NubianFan said:


> Well I am a little cooler than I was and a lot more awake.....!


Glad you got to enjoy yourself a bit. It has been storming here.


----------



## COgoatLover25

i think that's Emma :lol: i'm on my mom's ipad :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

It storms here almost every afternoon but it doesn't storm all day. Today was the exception, but there were dark clouds off to the west of us this evening. So I think our neighboring county got the afternoon storms this time.


----------



## NubianFan

Emma and Chad are both hiding and liking things


----------



## COgoatLover25

Come, come out whereever you guys are!!! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> Come, come out whereever you guys are!!! :lol:


..............but I don't want to..................


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> ..............but I don't want to..................


:lol: Waiting till my battery runs out are ya? :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> :lol: Waiting till my battery runs out are ya? :ROFL:


..........................yes............................


----------



## COgoatLover25

.....................That's just plain harsh.........


----------



## Chadwick

Hey, just hoping around!


----------



## Emzi00

Emma doesnt feel like talking.... Emma feels like doing nothing..... Emma actually feels like reading a story..... Emma also feels like talking in third person.... Emma doesn't feel like talking about how she feels.....


----------



## Chadwick

Emma should get icecream!


----------



## COgoatLover25

No, she likes CHEESE :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Chadwick said:


> Emma should get icecream!


That sounds really good, but we don't have any, even after mom got groceries.  Anyway I already ate too much today..


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> No, she likes CHEESE :lol:


I do....


----------



## NubianFan

well it is story time on the chat thread come on over and sit indian style in a circle on the floor


----------



## Chadwick

In the old days back in Ireland there were what we called the hiring fairs, when a boy or girl would go out and get hired on as a farm boy a maid servant, or just a helper round the yard. You know this was to be hired for six months.

This one girl went to the hiring fair and stood in line, what we called then a que,every boy and girl in whole line was taken, and she thought to herself she thought about having to tell her parents that she was not taken.

To be continued


----------



## Chadwick

Then a funny little man walked up to her, he was a strange man, he wore a purple hat and a yellow shirt, on top of the shirt he had a bright vivid blue vest with big shiny brass buttons. He had a pair of knee britches on him colored green and a pair stockings colored pink, his boots shined as bright as his eyes. He had a long beard and a handlebar mustache.


----------



## Chadwick

He said to the girl, has none hired you little girl? 
No she said
I'll hire you little girl he said
Well, she said the way it is, my parents said to work out what I'd be paid

He felt her bicep and said you're a strong little girl, I'll pay you well!

So the walked, they travel down the hard road through green hedges and ditches, and turn onto the soft road, through green hedges and ditches. 

They came then to a place where trees were growing both sides of the road, what one would call a silvan tunnel. After that they came to a clearing.


----------



## Chadwick

There in the clearing was most comfortable looking cottage, as they got to the door he took a big iron key out of his pocket unlocked the door and they stepped inside, he sat down and took of his boots. His feet were tired from walking the whole day in the fair, and he said I think we'll put on the kettle and make tea.

Over to the rock of water she went with a panic, you can picture her a dutifully looking girl.

There was a cat in the corner he said and what do you call that little girl

The kit or the cat....whatever you please sir

No no little girl....that's white faced simony


----------



## ThreeHavens

*eats popcorn and reads*


----------



## Chadwick

He looked at the fire and said, what do you call that little girl

The hot or the heat whatever you please sir

No no, that's hotcockleorm

He pointed to the water what do you call that little girl

The wet or the water whatever you please sir
No no, he said that's pondeLorm

He tapped the knee of his knee britches what do you call that little girl

Your britches your trousers whatever you please sir

No no these are my fortunes crackers

He pointed to his boots and said what do you call those little girl

Breeks or boroughs whatever you please sir

No no he said those are my hey down treaders

Let me show you to your room where you will live for the next six months he said

When they got to the stairs...what do you call that little girl

The steps or the stairs, whatever you please sir

No no, little girl that's the wooden hill

They got to her room and he showed her in what's that little girl as he pointed to her bed

The bed or the bunk, whatever you please sir

No no, that's the barnacle

Well what shall I call you she asked

My name is don niperi septo, and my house is the great castle of straw bungle

They had tea and he went off to bed


----------



## sassykat6181

Terrible car crash in front of our house tonight. 3 teenagers driving too fast and not wearing seatbelts. They were all ejected as the car crumbled through our neighbors yards.

For those of you with children, hug them tight tonight and stress the importance of safe driving and always wearing a seatbelt.

God bless those families being visited by the police tonight.


----------



## Chadwick

In the middle of the night he heard a knock on his bedroom door 

What's wrong little girl

Don niperi septo, rise up from your barnacle put on your fortunes crackers and your hey down treaders and come down the wooden hill white face simony has a spark of hotcockelorm on his tail and if we don't pour the pondeLorm on it quick the great castle of straw bungle will be on hotcockelorm!


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> In the middle of the night he heard a knock on his bedroom door
> 
> What's wrong little girl
> 
> Don niperi septo, rise up from your barnacle put on your fortunes crackers and your hey down treaders and come down the wooden hill white face simony has a spark of hotcockelorm on his tail and if we don't pour the pondeLorm on it quick the great castle of straw bungle will be on hotcockelorm!


:lol: She was a fast learner!


----------



## Chadwick

That's an old old irish story, it's better told with voices and excitement


----------



## Chadwick

Irish stories are known for a lot of buildup, way too much info, for a small punch line and I love it!


----------



## ThreeHavens

I love old stories!


----------



## Chadwick

Well I'm headed to my barnacle, see y'all later!


----------



## NubianFan

Night Everyone!


----------



## goathiker

La La lalala Lalalala Laa


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Why all the LaLas?


----------



## goathiker

Everyone always goes to bed before I'm done with my evening chores *sniff*


----------



## COgoatLover25

Aaaaaawwww, don't be sad Jill


----------



## canyontrailgoats

I'll be up late tonight, there's a thunder storm right over our roof! I can't sleep with blinding lights and booming noises all around me...


----------



## goathiker

Ah, I LOVE storms...


----------



## canyontrailgoats

I'm not afraid of them, I just...can't sleep with them over my head. It's such an eerie feeling when the lightning makes everything bright, like daylight for a splitting second. Creepy but amazing in a way.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I know what you mean.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm awake. Dealing with a whole new kind of bloat...


----------



## goathiker

Oh wow, again? Is your hay high in Nitrates maybe?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No idea, I don't think it is? 
This isn't the airy kind of bloat though. He pigged out on the creep feed I assume, and when he drank some water it just swelled his stomach up. He felt as hard as a brick wall on both sides. 

He was to the point he was having trouble breathing, and started choking and gasping when DH picked him up and ran him up to the house. 
At first I wasn't sure if it was just so much air or just a jam packed stomach so I stuck a needle in his side, teensy amount of air came out but that was it. 
Kept his front end elevated so he could breathe and he just started puking everywhere for about 10 minutes. He's still pretty bloated, but he can breathe and walk now without choking. He doesn't feel like a brick wall anymore either, it's getting softer, so that's good.


----------



## goathiker

Ah, sounds like you got it then. You've been having some weird bloat problems though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He's cruising around the yard now, and pee'd quite a bit, so I think he might be ok.

I know, I think this is bloat number 8 or 9? Its happened to one of the sows as well, not tonight, but about a week and a half ago. 2 days after Gracie. So it's not just the goats that are suddenly bloating. And with the goats, it's happened to kids, grown does and the in between sizes. And its happened to ones who get grain, and ones who don't. Some only bloat after they get fed hay, some have bloated with no food. 
Its really starting to frustrate me because its happening to more than one species, and such a broad range.


----------



## goathiker

It is really weird. What are your hogs eating that is in common with the goats?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pretty much nothing in common. The dairy goats have oat hay, and they get a 16% lactation grain on the stand. Gracie was never grained though. 
The boer kids get an alfalfa based 18% developer pellet and oat hay. Boer does just get oat hay, they arent nursing any kids.
All the goats are fed out of the same bale of hay every day as well.

And the pigs get a 16% grower/maintenance pelleted hog feed.


----------



## nchen7

I'm sorry Lacie. How scary and frustrating! Hope it stops soon.... Roo looks so tiny still! Just bigger than that jack russel. You can tell she's super vicous. Hehe


----------



## NyGoatMom

That sounds awful Lacie....do they all have graze? Could it be damp grass?


----------



## goathiker

Could be in the bedding too.


----------



## Chadwick

At what age do you expect goats to stop acting like kids and slow down to an adult temperament?


----------



## canyontrailgoats

I'd say a year old, more or less. It's hard to say, some mature quickly while others never grow up!


----------



## Chadwick

Ok good, I want some. Baby time! It seems like forever that it is taking to wean them! 

Starting to get paranoid.......is my breeder just stealing all my fun?!?!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Chad, I have limited experience but mine seemed to calm down at a bout a year...at least from the really rambunctious stuff :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Good so I will still have 9 months give or take!!!!

Not that I don't just love adult animals, but come on, goat kids just have that something!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Anyone want to see a GORGEOUSLY colored goat?


----------



## Emzi00

As long as it's not a Colquitts doe.....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> As long as it's not a Colquitts doe.....


Nope, just one of my Nubians


----------



## Emzi00

Oh...........um......................I don't know then.....


----------



## Chadwick

I do!


----------



## Chadwick

Emma, duchess of varied font sizes!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> I do!


Go look on the Chat thread :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Hey!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Huh, guess we don't rate :/ :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Right!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Guess it's not so awesome...............


----------



## Chadwick

So we had Oliver for my sons goat picked, then I realized Oliver is a tractor name, I don't think my wife will pass it, but Massey like Massey ferguson, and Alice like Alice Chalmers!!

Just for fun though, my wife likes sofie, so unless I start a tractor company named sofie ........


----------



## NyGoatMom

hehehe.....I like them all


----------



## NubianFan

So I made homemade chicken strips and they turned out awesome but the whole wheat floured I breaded them in, dropped off in the grease in the skillet and burned. The whole house was smokey. My ferrets were calling 911 and asking for Smokey Bear they thought it was a forest fire.  They are just now getting less concerned, since I turned on the ventahood, and the bathroom and laundry room exhaust fans and opened the front door! :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hahaha.....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Leslie, you sent me your rain


----------



## NyGoatMom

It's been raining for hours!


----------



## NubianFan

Nope couldn't have it is raining here right now....
Earlier it stopped for a while and there was a pretty double rainbow.


----------



## NyGoatMom

awesome...I love rainbows...real ones, not fake ones...


----------



## Emzi00

You made food without me....? :tears:


----------



## NubianFan

fake ones?


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> You made food without me....? :tears:


Yep I do that quite often actually! :lol: You wouldn't want to be here now though, I am in the middle of house cleaning horror and if you were here, I'd put you to work... I bet homemade chicken strips, black eyed peas and cornbread wouldn't be worth being put to work cleaning up this house.... LOL


----------



## NyGoatMom

I meant like rainbow figurines and such....

Housework for me tomorrow...ugh.


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Yep I do that quite often actually! :lol: You wouldn't want to be here now though, I am in the middle of house cleaning horror and if you were here, I'd put you to work... I bet homemade chicken strips, black eyed peas and cornbread wouldn't be worth being put to work cleaning up this house.... LOL


I always work for food. :yum: And cornbread... :drool: Cleaning is nothing, I'd do that and _then_ go build you a fence for food.


----------



## NyGoatMom

You obviously have too much energy....lol


----------



## Emzi00

Eh, not really. Just motivated by food. :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I'd much rather build a fence than clean house. I hate cleaning house, which is obvious by the state of my house. :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

I am just sick and tired of housework....it's so unending


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> Eh, not really. Just motivated by food. :lol:


You think your parents would let me borrow you for the rest of the summer? I am a really good cook and we always have food if nothing else. I could have a lot done with an extra hand around. My daughter isn't all that food motivated... she is used to getting fed good food LOL:hammer:


----------



## Emzi00

Cool, you throw some food in the oven, go build a fence, I'll clean the house. Deal? :thumbup:


----------



## NubianFan

sounds good to me. When I was a kid I was always helping dad outside, but he wanted me to do the dishes and vacuum and do laundry and pick up the house. I had rather mow the lawn or hoe the garden or build a fence or something. He just couldn't understand why I didn't want to stay in the house and do housework.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I have a hard time in the spring,summer and fall staying inside....winter I don't mind :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> You think your parents would let me borrow you for the rest of the summer? I am a really good cook and we always have food if nothing else. I could have a lot done with an extra hand around. My daughter isn't all that food motivated... she is used to getting fed good food LOL:hammer:


There would only be one way they possibly would, but I hope that doesn't happen. Rain check? :lol:
Just tell her that she needs to learn to cook, have her cook a lot of food, it'll all suck for a while, then tell her that you're going to cook one night. Proceed to ask for work. Problem solved.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yep, that's how to do it.


----------



## NubianFan

Oh she'll do what I tell her to do, I just have to constantly tell her. She never volunteers and she never thinks of the next step herself. But she does a lot around here, she is just like me though, she'd much rather do outside stuff than housework. We both hate housework.... Hmmmmm I need to marry someone who likes housework. :thinking::angel::wink:


----------



## NubianFan

I so don't want her cooking, that is the scariest thought ever..... Not like full dinners anyway....


----------



## NyGoatMom

and cooking............


----------



## Emzi00

I hate housework..... but food is good. :shades:


----------



## NyGoatMom

my dd cooks for us...she does well...it's the boys that scare me!


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> I so don't want her cooking, that is the scariest thought ever..... Not like full dinners anyway....


She can't cook dinner? :slapfloor: Even I can cook a nice dinner.... okay, maybe not chicken, anything but chicken...


----------



## NubianFan

I like to cook, I just don't like to do dishes, or clean. I don't mind doing laundry too bad, but I hate all other housework. I hate picking up the worst, I never know what to do with all this stuff or where to put it, it is all jsut in the way all the time. I feel like I move the disaster from one place to another. Part of the problem is this house has no cabinet or storage space to speak of and part of it is I am the worst organizational person in the world. I hate minutia. I am a big picture person. You know that saying you can't see the forest for the trees, I am just the opposite I can't see the trees for the forest.


----------



## NubianFan

She can cook things that can be boiled in a pot, like ramen noodles, weenies, veggies from a can, anything like that soup, or chili from a can. 
She can make omelets and scrambled eggs.
She can make anything that requires a microwave, beyond that she scares me.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I hate picking up too....the rest is easy. It's picking up that gets on my nerves....


----------



## NubianFan

You'd have to know my daughter, she is a genius, she scores in the 99th percentile on standardized tests but sometimes she seriously scares me with practical every day things. She is also a tomboy, so she has never been all that into learning to cook. Plus I kind of rule the kitchen when I am cooking so I guess she hasn't had the best chance to learn. Except maybe from her granny.


----------



## NubianFan

Oh she can also make pancakes, oats, and mashed potatoes forgot about those.


----------



## NyGoatMom

ah, I see.....my daughter likes cooking. She likes just about anything really...she goes ice fishing,fishing,bowling,skating,rock climbing, whatever.She's game to try it anyway.


----------



## NubianFan

Mine loves animals, especially any kind of bird (we call her the chicken whisperer, she can do anything with chickens) and the goats. She loves running and lifting weights and working out. She LOVES music, she is a true band geek she will happily admit it, she loves her saxophone and playing music or listening to someone else play music. She loves playing basketball and swimming and fishing. She likes studying things under her microscope especially water samples she gets from the ponds or the branch. She is always outside finding a new animal to study or in the branch looking at animals or plants. She found an Isopod in our swimming pool and was so excited... She wants to be a marine biologist.


----------



## Emzi00

My kids like food. Lots and lots of food. Particularly hay.


----------



## NubianFan

do they like being brushed?


----------



## Emzi00

Sometimes...... :chin: They're moody teenagers....


----------



## NubianFan

Mine don't particularly care for being brushed either. Petted however is a different story, or smooched on, they aren't babies or anything.


----------



## Emzi00

Mine prefer ferociously attacking me... then acting innocent and begging for food. :roll:


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> Mine prefer ferociously attacking me... then acting innocent and begging for food. :roll:


:lol:


----------



## NubianFan

well I better go to bed. talk to y'all later. I will have to write more bedtime story tomorrow night, don't have it in me tonight.... You know I am making this up as I go along right?


----------



## Emzi00

I may feel like a kid saying this, but they're huge butt heads..


----------



## Emzi00

Yep, and you're doing a great job at it.  Night Leslie.


----------



## Chadwick

My wife is driving friends to a wedding in Ohio and her truck pops a lower radiator hose! I swear that truck waited until it was far enough for me not to be able to get there!


----------



## ksalvagno

I hope she can get it fixed easily. Where in Ohio?


----------



## Chadwick

Just south of Youngstown on 11 by north Lima, we have tow service with our insurance, so she is going to a dealership near there. We got another driver for the wedding crew......gees


----------



## ksalvagno

That is good you have the towing service. We use AAA and get 100 miles free towing. Hopefully the dealership can fix it fairly quickly.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, it's not a hard fix, it will be more at a dealership though! Just annoying because I could do that on the side of the road if I could get there for $25!


----------



## goathiker

Bye bye people, talk to you next Tuesday :wave::wave:


----------



## Chadwick

Everyone is picked up and truck is being towed, all safe


----------



## NubianFan

Bye Jill have a blast!!! 
Chad I hope everyone is fine


----------



## Chadwick

Bye Jill ! Have fun! Be safe!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Bye Jill! Have fun :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Bye Jill! Tell Sydney I said hi.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh no Chad, that stinks! I think it waited until you were too far away....I swear vehicles know these things :scratch:


----------



## Chadwick

We had an ex-plumber working at the last camp I was at, if he went on vacation the whole sewer plant and multiple toilets would take their chance and go crazy!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Now that's a dirty job


----------



## kccjer

Hey guys! Long time no see! Probably won't be here much. Trying to get my soap business going for one and it's summer so more to do period.

Had a dr appt and I'm severely anemic....as in iron levels are 18 with 50 being considered low. I'm on iron 2x daily and eating all the high iron foods I can stand...ham and beans, clam chowder, oysters, liver, lentils... 

Been on a trail ride and old Cy and I did a horse show!! We both wore out before the end tho and had to scratch a couple classes...but....we DID it! :hi5: I love my old guy. I got a new horse! Gorgeous red dun gelding. Haven't been on him yet but he's suppose to be broke really well. He hasn't been ridden in 2 years tho so I'm a little leary. I don't bounce and daughter would be scared if she got thrown....soooo..... Gotta put my big girl panties and suck it up and go for it. LOL BTW...he's been here for 2 weeks and I haven't sucked it up yet. hehe 

Daughters 4H steers are looking GOOD! Horse trailer is getting a new axle (old one got bent and balancing bars? are getting replaced) to the tune of $500 :-o That pretty much sums up my life at the moment.

Hope everyone is doing good. Leslie....:hug:


----------



## NubianFan

Dad is hurting a lot more since radiation started the first couple days he couldn't tell anything was happening then yesterday the bottom dropped out and he was in a lot of pain. 
We don't know if it is the radiation building up and affecting him or if his cancer is just getting worse. I did get some time off work so that is a blessing.


----------



## NubianFan

Oh and congrats on the new horse and good for you and Cy for doing the show!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's great Carmen! So how advanced are you on the soap making? I have yet to make a batch :/

Leslie :hug:


----------



## Chadwick

kccjer said:


> Hey guys! Long time no see! Probably won't be here much. Trying to get my soap business going for one and it's summer so more to do period.
> 
> Had a dr appt and I'm severely anemic....as in iron levels are 18 with 50 being considered low. I'm on iron 2x daily and eating all the high iron foods I can stand...ham and beans, clam chowder, oysters, liver, lentils...
> 
> My wife is going through this too, it's because of the bypass. You can't digest iron, especially the solid pills, try to get a liquid iron that's your best bet.
> 
> Her number was 5 so she ended up getting IV iron. Just a couple of weeks ago. She had the same 4 yrs ago


----------



## nchen7

Carmen! take care of yourself! there's a vegetable based liquid iron supplement that's supposed to be really good. let me see if I can find a picture.

Jill, have tons of fun, and take LOTS of pictures!!!

Leslie, as always, :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

Thanks everyone, I will be back later, got to go back to my house cleaning horror..... :-o


----------



## Chadwick

NyGoatMom said:


> Now that's a dirty job


You don't even know the half of it! When I moved to a camp with no sewer plant and just septic it was a celebration!


----------



## kccjer

NyGoatMom said:


> That's great Carmen! So how advanced are you on the soap making? I have yet to make a batch :/


I have like 393 large bars, 126 med size, and 131 small size. LOL And I'm making more. Trying out a couple new fragrances. Have to get some more med and small made in some scents (only have large ones right now). Had a request for a bug repellent so gonna try citronella.... Hubby also thinks I need to have a booth at the fair. $50 for the booth....and another $50 for electricity if I think I need a fan.

I've opened an internet store at http://catasym.com/lilgemsoap Having some issues with MY account on there (everyone elses account works fine...just not mine! go figure...)

Chad, I'm working on the iron thing. She gave me pills and that worked for me before. We'll see in a month or so at my next labs. I just haven't been real good about eating right or taking meds or....anyway, yeah. I'll look up the liquid stuff and see about it. I seem to be different than most by-pass patients in that I DO absorb things most don't. I can do b12 tablets instead of shots or bilingual and keep my levels 3x normal. Of course, I'm back down into normal range cause I HAVEN"T been taking any. So...morning pills: Bcomplex, vit d, zinc, potassium (for muscle cramps), lysine (for cold sores), thyroid (wasn't taking it either), acid reducer, cambia (NSAID that helps with migraines and my fibro) and allergy pill. Mid morning and mid afternoon: iron, stool softener (TMI...I know, but you know that's a side effect of the iron), vit c or vinegar tabs to help with absorbtion. Night: another allergy med, another cambia, lysine and potassium. I hate it.


----------



## nchen7

Chad, that is disgusting. things always go wrong when the key person is away. hope your wife will be ok and get to the wedding on time.

good luck cleaning house Leslie. I'm in process of packing. it's horrible.....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Carmen! Sorry I missed you! You need to give us more updates!


----------



## Chadwick

You aren't going to have space for breakfast or lunch!


----------



## kccjer

Chadwick said:


> You aren't going to have space for breakfast or lunch!


Exactly! By the time I take the stupid pills...I'm full and don't want to eat. It's amazing that I weigh what I do with how little I actually eat at a sitting. But...it's wrong choices and "grazing" that do me in.


----------



## kccjer

Proof that me and Cy did a show! LOL


----------



## COgoatLover25

Like Ice cream, candy bars, chips...those would't the choices you're talking about would they? :lol:


----------



## kccjer

Oh! And Chad! Did you get your goats yet?


----------



## kccjer

COgoatLover25 said:


> Like Ice cream, candy bars, chips...those would't the choices you're talking about would they? :lol:


Must we go there???? :ROFL:


----------



## COgoatLover25

kccjer said:


> Must we go there???? :ROFL:


No, no, not at all  :ROFL:


----------



## nchen7

sometimes when we don't eat enough, we gain weight b/c the body goes into starvation mode and holds on to EVERY calorie we intake. which is why crash diets and long fasts don't work. you lose weight quickly, but once you start eating real food, you puff up.

for me, I find if I eat a really good breakfast, I'm set for the day. if I skip breakfast few days in a row, then I can feel the weight piling on.


----------



## kccjer

Breakfast? Blech! I've NEVER liked bfast. Ever. My mom use to go crazy tryng to get me to eat before school. Breakfast should never come until you've been awake for at LEAST 6 hours! I know. Bad eating habits. And the starvation thing is true too. It's just a never ending battle.


----------



## nchen7

trust me on the breakfast! I know it sucks. but eat SOMETHING. OR, get a juicer and break your fast with a fresh juice. that kick starts the metabolism.

I find with me, if I skip breakfast, I make really bad food choices for the rest of the day. which is why I gain weight when I skip breakfast. I can skip dinner quite easily. 

maybe you need to eat earlier so you're hungry in the morning? I read you're REALLY supposed to fast for 12 hours at night. e.g. finish eating dinner at 7:30, and have breakfast around 7:30 type thing. I don't really adhere to that.....


----------



## kccjer

nchen7 said:


> trust me on the breakfast! I know it sucks. but eat SOMETHING. OR, get a juicer and break your fast with a fresh juice. that kick starts the metabolism.
> 
> I find with me, if I skip breakfast, I make really bad food choices for the rest of the day. which is why I gain weight when I skip breakfast. I can skip dinner quite easily.
> 
> maybe you need to eat earlier so you're hungry in the morning? I read you're REALLY supposed to fast for 12 hours at night. e.g. finish eating dinner at 7:30, and have breakfast around 7:30 type thing. I don't really adhere to that.....


I have coffee with cream in it! Doesn't THAT count? Nope, can't do juice in the morning and actually juice is the one thing that will kick in my bypass sugar reaction....I can eat all the sugar I want, but fresh juice will make me sicker than a dog. Doesn't matter how early I eat in the evening. I just can't face food until I've been up for about 4 hours at the very least. I get hungry about 10:30 or 11 and will eat something then. Then I want to eat mid afternoon (both times screw up the iron pill thing cause they are suppose to be on an empty stomach....) and then evening. Unless I'm doing "emotional" eating....then I just munch all day long. Yep, I'm being difficult!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Since I have been on the Atkins diet, my joint pain is significantly reduced! I eat when i get hungry....but I am not eating to the point of being stuffed....just satisfied.
Although I am soooo tired of my menu :/


----------



## nchen7

green juice!! have you tried that? juicing green stuff, with maybe a green apple and lemon to help with sweetness


----------



## Mamaboyd

Haven't been on here all week...last week of school and things have been crazy. Tomorrow is the last day of school..not sure if that is a good thing or a bad thing lol. Aonghus went to his new home on Saturday, and Clancy and Padraig were banded that evening...poor fellas. Kids are going camping and leaving Saturday with grandparents and we are going to pick up our 3 new myotonic doelings on Sunday. Will be moving Seamus and Bradach, our retained bucklings, up to the big boy shelter and they will have their own stall and then Lucky can finally go out to the girly shelter for the nights and have girl buddies here own age and size. 
o.k. I have typed enough for now, my arm hurts from a pinched nerve in my back which radiates up my shoulder and down to my forearm. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## nchen7

Stephanie, is the Atkins working? what blood type are you?


----------



## kccjer

Atkins worked for me but ONLY if I had NOTHING except protein. If I even added veggies in, it wouldn't work. I'd lose 5 lbs...plateau for a month...lose another 5 and so on. I didn't eat as much, but my nutrition was so off from eating protein only it wasn't funny.

I've seen the blood type thing and according to that I should be vegetarian. But I get soooo hungry and am not satisfied eating vegetarian. So I'm thinking that doesn't work all the time. I tried the Suzanne Sommers pairing only certain foods....that was a royal pain and didn't work for me at all.


----------



## nchen7

I found the blood type thing was interesting, but it didn't make me feel any better. so I dunno. all I know is type A's should really eat a LOT of vegetables and legumes. I get fat on legumes, so I can't be vegetarian.....


----------



## Chadwick

No Carmen, still on the long wait..........I'm starting to think its a trick!


----------



## nchen7

wait...it's nearing the end of the month. shouldn't they be almost weaned by now?


----------



## NyGoatMom

So far I am losing weight Ni, but for blood type, I am not sure....shows how much i go to the doc's


----------



## nchen7

lol! I never knew my blood type until a few years ago.

that's good! when do you get to add back veggies? I think I'd die if I couldn't eat my veggies


----------



## Chadwick

She isn't much for weaning updates, and has been to the hospital, so the kids "might" get pulled this week, so as soon as next week, as late as eternity it seems!!!


----------



## Chadwick

So got the truck bill, that's 600 dollars down the drain!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh man Chad! That stinks!!


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, but, such is life......

Might make some wood work to peddle!


----------



## NyGoatMom

There ya go


----------



## COgoatLover25

I just shaved 2 more goats


----------



## NyGoatMom

I love your nubian gal...


----------



## COgoatLover25

NyGoatMom said:


> I love your nubian gal...


LOL, too bad you don't live closer


----------



## Chadwick

Hope they were your goats!

Shouldn't just run around shaving people's goats!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Hope they were your goats!
> 
> Shouldn't just run around shaving people's goats!


Why! It makes them look better! :ROFL:


----------



## Chadwick

Hahaha, 

Honey, do the goats look different?

This is why I wanted to move out of Colorado! It's the goat shaving bandit again!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well if you wanna just randomly run around shaving ruminants!


----------



## COgoatLover25

No, these were just my own  :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well that's better !!


----------



## COgoatLover25

My buck is looking at me like "Don't even think about it " :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: I have no desire to shave my girls-it would accentuate the flaws


----------



## Chadwick

I like girls with long hair........human and caprine!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I like my DD's long hair....I have shoulder length hair...it's harder to have long hair as a woman ages...it drags your face down with it ..:lol:


----------



## Chadwick

My wife's hair gets stuck in her belt when she puts it on, if she's not careful!


----------



## NubianFan

I used to have really long hair, it was down to the waist band of my pants, I can't take it any longer and won't, I tell people if I am in danger of it getting in the toilet that is just too long. Even at that long it is a pain, I have rolled it up in car windows, got it stuck under my arms, tangled up in it at night when I am trying to sleep. Now I generally keep it mid back at longest and a little past my shoulders at shortest.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I like it just long enough to put up....too hot in the summer not to!


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah I keep mine up a lot in the summer. Welp gotta get back to cleaning see y'all later.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Leslie, you can come here and clean when you are done there


----------



## Chadwick

If it's long enough to be too hot it's long enough to get up-up


----------



## Mamaboyd

I am siting at my sons baseball practice and it seems to be taking forever...none of the kids have any interest nor attention span at all lol. Yawn.....


----------



## Chadwick

I've seen practices like that.......seem to just keep going forever!


----------



## NubianFan

taking another break dripping with sweat... I have deep cleaned ferret cages today, not just your usual clean out but wiping down the bars and every thing. vacuumed the living room, furniture polished the woodwork in the living room. and all the other fun stuff that goes with cleaning. I am still not anywhere close to done with this house. It has been seriously about 3 years since it has been totally stripped and deep cleaned so it was in bad shape.


----------



## NubianFan

Mom says I can borrow her rug cleaner and clean my rugs so probably gonna do that tomorrow...


----------



## Chadwick

Don't overdo it, you'll go back to work sore.

Take some time to boil yourself too!


----------



## NubianFan

No boiling now!!! TOO HOT I spent half last night laying in straight cold water in the bath tub like some kind of over heated iguana... I never did get cool.... I GOTTA get a better cooling system for this house... or another house, though I think at this point I'd have to marry a rich man to get another house and I really don't see that happening....


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, you never know. Maybe your crush is from a wealthy family??

Someone around here is burning plastic. I'm so happy to not have to smell this smell as often as I do here...


----------



## Chadwick

How long till travel day Ni? Are you excited?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey guys :wave: My buck got a lucky strike, it started raining when I grabbed my clippers :lol:


----------



## nchen7

Chadwick said:


> How long till travel day Ni? Are you excited?


ONE WEEK!!! I'm excited. Can't wait for the packing and organizing to stop! And get me some amazing food!!


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah the last box packed is the best box packed!


----------



## nchen7

Yes, but my issue is I have luggage to pack! I get 3 checked bags (bf gets 1 if lucky). I have to decide what to bring! And what I can live without for a few months. Ugh...so difficult!


----------



## Chadwick

Oooooo. That's a hard one!


----------



## NubianFan

I am so tired


----------



## NubianFan

And no my crush's family doesn't have any money.


----------



## Mamaboyd

Chadwick said:


> I've seen practices like that.......seem to just keep going forever!


lol, this was a very long 2 hr practice...if the bugs were not biting me I would have fallen asleep! :laugh:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow Leslie, you are cleaning well! I need to do the same....

mamab- I give you credit for sitting through it!

So frustrated tonight....seems like these goats are gonna be the death of me!! Yesterday I came home to find my saanen yearling limping, upon inspection it looks as if she caught her hoof in something and tried to slice some of it off. Cleaned it out and blue koted it...seems a bit better today...then for the first time tonight, I had my boys taste the alpines milk, and they wanted to puke! They said it tasted bad....so I threw it out and have some from tonights milking cooling for tomorrow's taste test  She has had copper,selenium,no weeds to taint milk, so I think it was just in there for a couple days and I didn't realize it was...:shrug: I don't know....I can tell you one thing..........this season I will have my saanen bred and my Clarabelle too if she is big enough. I am so sick of being out of milk or not having good milk! The one we have that gives the best milk is Daisy Mae, and she cost me all of 50.00!! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ni~so exciting!! One more week! EEK!! Here she comes good food!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Remember Ni! No eating through peoples houses! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Too bad you don't know what lines she's from Stephanie, I had one named Jinny once, and her milk was disgusting! Some have the best milk ever, and some have the worst ever, and sometimes it's all in the lines they're from, and not anything you're doing wrong.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well, I'm gonna see tomorrow if it tastes any better...This goat has been a pain since I got her!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So I got a big old boar yesterday, and a really young one. The young one was the one I've been wanting to get, I only got the big one because he is ready to breed the girls now.  But he's not bad for $70, the other one was not so cheap :lol: The pictures do not do him justice, I'm not a great pig photographer. It's hard to look pretty in the mud :lol:
The little guy is 3 months old and 90lbs, he's still got some growing to do


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I guess a picture of the old boar would help you see the difference


----------



## COgoatLover25

I like the younger boar better...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, I do too. I only bought the old one because he was big enough to breed the sows right now. The young one needs to grow quite a bit to breed them.
But the old one cost me $70, so you can't really go wrong there, when in 4 months I'll have 2 litters on the ground. That's a guaranteed $3000-4000 depending on how many there are and how many go for fair pigs for the Sacramento fair.


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's true, $70 isn't bad either


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

http://ottenwaltershowpigs.com/boars.html

Heat Wave is the AI sire to the little guy.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nice, do you know the weights on them?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

On the boars they have? About 400lbs


----------



## nchen7

Wow Lacie, those guys have great butts!! (never thought I'd say that about a pig before.....). Now I have "baby got back" stuck in my head....


----------



## NubianFan

I just have no words for that young boar......


----------



## NubianFan

Congratulations Lacie, I am rarely rendered speechless.


----------



## NubianFan

Well took dad to the radiation today and his appt afterwords with the doctor. He was in a lot of pain, so he wasn't a very nice patient today. In fact he was cussing and having a minor fit in the room (to me) and the nurse overheard and told the doctor. I literally think the doctor was scared when he came in to see him. So he really didn't tell us much. I know dad shouldn't have been cussing but I do think as a cancer doctor he would be a little more professional and understand that when people are faced with great pain and the news they are dying that they might have the right to be angry and upset. It wasn't like he was standing in the lobby cussing at the top of his lungs, he was in a private room talking in a normal tone to his daughter. I don't know. I just wonder sometimes if we have the best doctor for him. I haven't been totally impressed with the man.


----------



## NubianFan

Gosh I feel dumb, I just realized I am the only one here.....


----------



## ThreeHavens

I'm sorry about that, Leslie. Pain makes things so hard.


----------



## NubianFan

I guess I just expect someone with a little more backbone in a cancer doctor. I want to say "Man up boy" heck this is LIFE OR DEATH we are talking about it is bound to get scary, and sad and ugly, seems that is a profession where you better have some substance.
Maybe I expect too much. 
I don't know where all the real men have gone. 
I feel like I am more man than most men are anymore.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

That's why I could never be a cancer doctor/nurse or similar...I just couldn't bring myself to tell someone they're dying, and there's not much that can be done. It's too depressing and I'd just break down.

Cancer patients themselves are the strongest people I know. They're hopefuls, fighters, and survivors if luck and God is on their side. I'll pray for your dad Leslie


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Congratulations Lacie, I am rarely rendered speechless.


:stars: Thanks! I'm so excited to finally get one from them! :greengrin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm sorry Leslie, it has to be difficult dealing with it. When I worked in the hospital, it was a horrible job. Even though I was only the x-ray tech, I couldn't handle it. The doctors were so horrible, and uncaring, all they wanted was money. I've seen and heard things I wish I could forget. I will keep your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so sorry Leslie. It seems like more and more doctors don't want to be bothered with bedside manners.


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, I don't know what to say... So :hug: for you. Maybe there's a better oncologist?


----------



## Chadwick

I agree, men are weak anymore.... A minor injury is no reason to baby out!


----------



## NubianFan

Chad I told Dad your story though, on the way home in the car. He laughed at the punch line first time I'd seen him smile that whole morning he'd been hurting so bad. So that was a good old Irish story to cheer him up.


----------



## Chadwick

Awesome! You read him don niperi septo!?

I love it!


----------



## NubianFan

No I just had to tell him from memory because we were in the car he still loved it though and I only messed up once I forgot to tell him about the house being called the castle of straw bungle. and had to tell him that part right before the ending LOL>


----------



## Chadwick

Yep, if that's all you forgot, you have the irish memory...... Only an irish can recall the most ridiculous of stories that quick!


----------



## NubianFan

Lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

Wish my memory was that good! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

My memory used to be phenomenal it isn't nearly as good now.


----------



## NubianFan

Did y'all see that I am picking up a new animal tomorrow?


----------



## COgoatLover25

yup, a dachshund


----------



## NubianFan

I hope the mama will be happy with him.


----------



## NubianFan

well going to bed, night all.


----------



## ksalvagno

Leslie, I hope your mom likes the new dog!


----------



## Chadwick

That's cool Leslie, does she like that breed or why did you choose it?


----------



## NubianFan

well she used to have a standard dachshund and she loved him, but really this dog was a friend of mine's dog he has two actually and he is having to move and can't take the dogs. My other friend well by best friend actually told him she would find good homes for them. Well she texted me last night and asked me if I knew anyone that wanted one, I talked to mom and she said she wanted one. So we are getting one, I tried to get my aunt to take the other but she said she just didn't feel like she could. So my best friend may just keep the other one, she already has one dachshund anyway.


----------



## Chadwick

Good!


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah I wouldn't have gotten her a dog without asking.


----------



## NubianFan

I just hope she likes him. And he likes her, I mean I know they will but you know how that bond is just stronger with some dogs than others. And you never know how it will work out til you get them home. Like Tiki he is supposed to be our dog but he bonded with mama and we basically have lost him to her LOL not that I mind but she is just his pick and Digger was supposed to be my daughters dog and he bonded to me. Kipper is supposed to be mom's dog but he is bonded to my daughter LOL.


----------



## NubianFan

Digger is gone now I sure miss him. He was my schnauzer.


----------



## Chadwick

Muscical dogs huh?!


----------



## NubianFan

You know how dogs are, they pick their people. My luck I'll get this one for her and it will bond to me. Or possibly dad although that might not be a bad thing, except for the dog.


----------



## NubianFan

Welp about to go pick him up! :dance:


----------



## Chadwick

Yay!

Must fulfill picture requirements!


----------



## ksalvagno

Definitely post some pics!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yes, post pics! when you get him of course :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Aww...I love hot dogs  They are so cute!


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, pics pics! what's his name gonna be?

I have a fb friend who got a hot dog puppy. they named him Mustard. I think that's a great name!


----------



## Chadwick

mustard!!! I love that name! Hahahaha


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol...mustard is cute


----------



## NubianFan

Well..... GUESS WHAT!!!!


----------



## Chadwick

What what!


----------



## NubianFan

We got both brothers


----------



## Chadwick

Yay, but we can't truly believe you unless you show us proof!


----------



## NubianFan

One is black and tan and the other is red with a purple nose and tongue (I swear it is purple not pink) and green eyes. The red one is a loudmouth and kinda dim but precious and the black and tan is just such a good boy minds so well.


----------



## NubianFan

I'll have to get pics tomorrow. We spent all evening trying to slowly introduce them to our place and to our other dogs, so I was too busy to take pics. They are so BUSY they can never be still. LOL


----------



## Chadwick

Only some breeds of dog have the purple mouth color, and for some reason, they call it black? Never made sense to me!


----------



## ksalvagno

That is great that you took them both.


----------



## NubianFan

his is like a maroonish purple


----------



## NubianFan

ksalvagno said:


> That is great that you took them both.


They are SO bonded but we actually took the red one on a "trial period" He literally isn't as bright and he barks A LOT and she had already posted him at a rescue's website, so she said we could take him on trial and if he just doesn't work out at our farm we could just be considered a foster home until he was placed in a permanent home. I "think" he will work out when he calms down some, but his barking at every little thing somewhat unnerves mom and our other dogs take it as a sign of aggression right now, when I actually think it is fear. I think he will settle down quick and we have the little dogs and the big dogs separated for now, but this really is a trial period for him. The black and tan rarely ever barks and he is very bright and minds really well he is the one mom originally wanted. So I know she will keep him, just trying to figure out if the red one will fit in here. I certainly hope so because my daughter and him have already bonded quite a bit and the two pups are so bonded as they are littermate brothers.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

That's weird, I thought only chow chows had the purple tongues? Oh well, can't wait to see pics!


----------



## NubianFan

This isn't the dark purple black like a chow it is a marroonish purple


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Leslie, it's tomorrow..... time for pictures.......


----------



## NubianFan

Hey Emma I'm sleepy, my eyes aren't even open good yet, and it is raining, and I just woke up cuz I slepted in  Time for caffeine......


----------



## NubianFan

I actually do have the pics she sent me of them, but I don't think they do them any justice so would like to take my own pics of them.


----------



## Emzi00

Diet coke? :shades: Coffee sounds good... :chin:


----------



## Chadwick

Well we can't really know that there are really dogs there ......for now


----------



## NubianFan

LOL I guess my word means nothing to you huh?


----------



## NubianFan

And yes diet coke, or possibly tea, but no coffee, coffee is for people with a desire to self punish....~


----------



## Chadwick

Hahahaha, well now I feel like a jerk!


----------



## Chadwick

Huh? What's with the coffe self-punish thing?


----------



## NubianFan

Its bitter and icky, only someone who wants to punish their mouth would drink it.


----------



## NubianFan

The black and tan doggie is so cute you just want to eat him up.


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Its bitter and icky, only someone who wants to punish their mouth would drink it.


Well, that's not why I drink it.... :lol: Anyways, there's better ways than coffee.


----------



## Chadwick

Well, we don't just wanna eat him up yet, we have not been given the chance to see the black and t.an cuteness...........


----------



## Chadwick

So, do goats sweat like horses or do they only pant like a dog?


----------



## Emzi00

I know that they pant, not sure about sweating. Horns are supposed to help with the heat, so Angoras should be okay.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, I knew they pant, but there was an old girl at the farm last time I went that was sticky and oily, like she had been all sweaty. Made me think about asking. She is an older doe I think 14 yrs old, and was sheared.


----------



## NubianFan

I am making plantation mint tea by bigelow, southeastern mills garlic cheddar biscuits from a mix and maple flavored mini sausage links.... YUM


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter is anxious to see her dog, he is living at mom's even though he is hers. Problem is it is still pouring rain here, so we will either have to get soaked to get puppy lovings or wait til the rain slacks off.


----------



## NubianFan

I have taken several pictures and I have sent them to my computer by email from my phone but they havent' made it across the airwaves yet, when they finally do I will post them.


----------



## nchen7

yay pictures! 

how are they settling in?


----------



## NubianFan

I have been doggie sitting them for about 4 hours and I hate to say this but they are much better behaved at my house than at mom's when I went over to see her this morning I could tell she was getting a little annoyed at them. The red one barks a lot and they are both so busy. So she asked me to bring them over to my house for a while. They just act like they belong here, they barked at the ferrets but once they sniffed noses through the cage bars they have ignored them. They will follow me and my daughter around while we are up cleaning but if we sit down they lay down and go to sleep. Thing is they are supposed to be moms dogs so I don't know how things will all work out. Well one is supposed to be my daughters but live at moms house. But they act like they belong here. They act nervous at moms, I think moms other dogs make them nervous.


----------



## ksalvagno

Sounds like that dog shuffle again. Hope it all works out.


----------



## nchen7

awww....well, maybe when your mom's other dogs calm down and they calm down, they'll be better behaved at her house? I know when we foster it takes a few days for everyone to be comfortable with one another.


----------



## NubianFan

I took them back over there just now and mom was happy to see them and they were excited to see her. I think she was just overwhelmed at their busyness and they were just overwhelmed with new surroundings. Maybe we will babysit them each day for a while too, give everyone a break. Luckily mom's other dogs have already accepted them pretty much.


----------



## Emzi00

You know, today is aftermorrow which means we're a bit overdue on those pictures of the pups that may or may not exist.... No way to know without proof....


----------



## NubianFan

well I was just thinking why haven't they gotten from my phone to my computer yet, so I resent them. And I just now checked again and they still haven't made it to my email.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey people, guess what


----------



## NubianFan

what? martians landed and turned all your one toed pigs into three toed sloths?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope, guess again


----------



## NubianFan

You got a Tennessee walking horse named Chance and he is bay paint that is mostly solid but has high white stocking over the knees and hocks on all four legs and a bald face.


----------



## Chadwick

Someone sheared your fuzzy pigs spun the fiber and made sweaters for your bald pigs?


----------



## Emzi00

A bear just mauled everyone in your town but you, leaving you stranded and alone?


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'll give ya a hint  We just added a few more wrinkles to the face of our farm :lol: Yes, I'm talking pigs!


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> Someone sheared your fuzzy pigs spun the fiber and made sweaters for your bald pigs?


:roll::ROFL::slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

OMG more pigs..... I think I like the Tennessee Walker scenario better....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Pie ( the Meishan pig ) had 11 babies last night!!!!!!


----------



## Chadwick

Added wrinkles? Are the pigs getting so old they are getting even wrinklier?


----------



## Chadwick

Awesome, but now Emma and I have two people to require pictures from!


----------



## NubianFan

See imagine yourself riding him Lindsey except in tall Tennessee walker form....


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, what a cool horse!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

lol, I'll get pics this evening


----------



## Emzi00

But this one's much better......


----------



## Emzi00

This one too... :chin:


----------



## Chadwick

Yes, but none of them are anything compared to this guy!


----------



## Chadwick

Trust me what he lacked in beauty he made up for in personality and smarts!


----------



## Chadwick

He was a dumpy thing!!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

103* yuck! Can I wilt now? 

Those horses aren't quite my type


----------



## Mamaboyd

We picked up our 3 myotonic doelings yesterday,they are adjusting quite well. Moved Bradach and Seamus the retained bucklings up to the big boy shelter, and Lucky is going out to the shelter for her first time overnight. It is so stinking hot outside, we are melting lol. Been a busy two days!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> 103* yuck! Can I wilt now?
> 
> Those horses aren't quite my type


No, no you can't.

Want me to go find you a buckskin QH?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

A judge was interviewing a woman regarding her pending divorce, and
asked, "What are the grounds for your divorce?"

She replied, "About four acres and a nice little home in the
middle of the property with a stream running by."

"No," he said, "I mean what is the foundation of this case?"

"It is made of concrete, brick and mortar," she responded.

"I mean," he continued, "What are your relations like?"

"I have an aunt and uncle living here in town, and so do my
husband's parents."

"Do you have a real grudge?"

"No," she replied, "We have a two-car carport and have never really needed one."

"Please," he tried again, "is there any infidelity in your marriage?"

"Yes, both my son and daughter have stereo sets. We don't necessarily like the music, but the answer to your questions is yes."

"Ma'am, does your husband ever beat you up?"

"Yes," she responded, "about twice a week he gets up earlier than I do."

Finally, in frustration, the judge asked, "Lady, why do you want a divorce?"

"Oh, I don't want a divorce," she replied. "I've never wanted a divorce. My husband does. He said he can't communicate with
me."


----------



## Emzi00

Where do you get all those stories? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, you know... around


----------



## Emzi00

Eh, good enough.. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

A man left for work one Friday afternoon. But, being payday, instead of going home, he stayed out the entire weekend partying with the boys and spending his entire paycheck.

When he finally appeared at home, Sunday night, he was confronted by a very angry wife and was barraged for nearly two hours with a tirade befitting his actions. 

Finally his wife stopped the nagging and simply said to him, "How would you like it if you didn't see me for two or three days?" To which he replied, "That would be fine with me."

Monday went by and he didn't see his wife. Tuesday and Wednesday came and went with the same results. Come Thursday, the swelling went down just enough where he could see her a little out of the corner of his left eye.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

There was a man who had worked all of his life and had saved all of his money. He was a real miser when it came to his money. He loved money more than just about anything, and just before he died, he said to his wife, "Now listen, when I die, I want you to take all my money and place it in the casket with me. I wanna take my money to the afterlife."

So he got his wife to promise him with all her heart that when he died, she would put all the money in the casket with him.

Well, one day he died. He was stretched out in the casket, the wife was sitting there in black next to her closest friend. When they finished the ceremony, just before the undertakers got ready to close the casket, the wife said "Wait just a minute!" she had a shoe box with her, she came over with the box and placed it in the casket.

Then the undertakers locked the casket down and rolled it away.

Her friend said, "I hope you weren't crazy enough to put all that money in the casket."

She said, "Yes, I promised. I'm a good christian, I can't lie. I promised him that I was going to put that money in that casket with him."

"You mean to tell me you put every cent of his money in the casket with him?"

"I sure did, " said the wife. "I got it all together, put it into my account and I wrote him a check."


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

*The difference between dogs and cats.* :laugh:

EXCERPTS FROM A DOG'S DIARY:

Day 180
8:00 am - OH BOY! DOG FOOD! MY FAVORITE!
9:30 am - OH BOY! A CAR RIDE! MY FAVORITE!
9:40 am - OH BOY! A WALK! MY FAVORITE!
10:30 am - OH BOY! A CAR RIDE! MY FAVORITE!
11:30 am - OH BOY! DOG FOOD! MY FAVORITE!
12:00 noon - OH BOY! THE KIDS! MY FAVORITE!
1:00 pm - OH BOY! THE YARD! MY FAVORITE!
4:00 pm - OH BOY! THE KIDS! MY FAVORITE!
5:00 pm - OH BOY! DOG FOOD! MY FAVORITE!
5:30 pm - OH BOY! MOM! MY FAVORITE!

Day 181 8:00 am - OH BOY! DOG FOOD! MY FAVORITE!
9:30 am - OH BOY! A CAR RIDE! MY FAVORITE!
9:40 am - OH BOY! A WALK! MY FAVORITE!
10:30 am - OH BOY! A CAR RIDE! MY FAVORITE!
11:30 am - OH BOY! DOG FOOD! MY FAVORITE!
12:00 noon - OH BOY! THE KIDS! MY FAVORITE!
1:00 pm - OH BOY! THE YARD! MY FAVORITE!
4:00 pm - OH BOY! THE KIDS! MY FAVORITE!
5:00 pm - OH BOY! DOG FOOD! MY FAVORITE!
5:30 pm - OH BOY! MOM! MY FAVORITE!

Day 182 8:00 am - OH BOY! DOG FOOD! MY FAVORITE!
9:30 am - OH BOY! A CAR RIDE! MY FAVORITE!
9:40 am - OH BOY! A WALK! MY FAVORITE!
10:30 am - OH BOY! A CAR RIDE! MY FAVORITE!
11:30 am - OH BOY! DOG FOOD! MY FAVORITE!
12:00 noon - OH BOY! THE KIDS! MY FAVORITE!
1:00 pm - OH BOY! THE YARD! MY FAVORITE!
4:00 pm - OH BOY! THE KIDS! MY FAVORITE!
5:00 pm - OH BOY! DOG FOOD! MY FAVORITE!
5:30 pm - OH BOY! MOM! MY FAVORITE!

EXCERPTS FROM A CAT'S DIARY:

Day 183
My captors continue to taunt me with bizarre little dangling objects. They dine lavishly on fresh meat, while I am forced to eat dry cereal. The only thing that keeps me going is the hope of escape, and the mild satisfaction I get from ruining the occasional piece of furniture. Tomorrow I may eat another houseplant.

Day 184
Today my attempt to kill my captors by weaving around their feet while they were walking almost succeeded, must try this at the top of the stairs. In an attempt to disgust and repulse these vile oppressors, I once again induced myself to vomit on their favorite chair ... must try this on their bed.

Day 185
Decapitated a mouse and brought them the headless body, in attempt to make them aware of what I am capable of, and to try to strike fear into their hearts. They only cooed and condescended about what a good little cat I was.... Hmmm. Not working according to plan.

Day 186
I am finally aware of how sadistic they are. For no good reason I was chosen for the water torture. This time however it included a burning foamy chemical called "shampoo." What sick minds could invent such a liquid. My only consolation is the piece of thumb still stuck between my teeth.

Day 187
There was some sort of gathering of their accomplices. I was placed in solitary throughout the event. However, I could hear the noise and smell the foul odor of the glass tubes they call "beer". More importantly I overheard that my confinement was due to MY power of "allergies." Must learn what this is and how to use it to my advantage.

Day 188
I am convinced the other captives are flunkies and maybe snitches. The dog is routinely released and seems more than happy to return. He is obviously a half-wit. The bird on the other hand has got to be an informant, and speaks with them regularly. I am certain he reports my every move. Due to his current placement in the metal room, his safety is assured. But I can wait, it is only a matter of time!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Operator : "Thank you for calling Pizza Hut."

Customer: "Yes, hello, may I please order.."

Operator : "I must have your multi purpose card number first, Sir"

Customer: "It's eh..., hold on....6102049998-45-54610"

Operator : "OK... you're... Mr Sheehan, calling from 17 Meadow Drive. Your home number is 555-494-2366, your office # is 555-745-2302 and your mobile is 014-266-2566. Would you like to have the delivery made to 17 Meadow Drive?

Customer: "Yes, how did you get all my phone numbers?"

Operator : "We are 'connected to the system' Sir"

Customer: "May I order your Seafood Pizza...?"

Operator : "That's not a good idea, Sir"

Customer: "How come?"

Operator : "According to your medical records, you have high blood pressure and even higher cholesterol level, Sir"

Customer: "What?... What do you recommend then?"

Operator : "Try our Low Fat Soybean Yogurt Pizza. You'll like it"

Customer: "How do you know for sure?"

Operator : "You borrowed a book entitled "Popular Soybean Yogurt Dishes" from the National Library last week, Sir"

Customer: "OK I give up... Give me two family sized ones then, how much will that cost?

Operator : "That should be enough for your family of 5, Sir. The total is $ 29.99

Customer: "I will be paying by credit card."

Operator : "I'm afraid you have to pay us cash, Sir. Your credit card is too close to the limit thereby marking you as a credit risk - and that's not including the late fees that were added to your electric bill for being one week late in your payment October of last year. By the way, did you know you are going to owe your bank $1.55 when you receive your statement next week - you obviously made a mathematical error in your check book last month when you deducted the payment made to Blockbuster Video for the rental of "The Matrix", giant tub of popcorn, 2 Snickers bars, 1 Butterfinger, 2 M&M's (1 plain/1 peanut) and family size polybag of licorice whips (red not black)." 

Customer: "I guess I have to run to the neighborhood ATM and withdraw some cash before your guy arrives" .

Operator : "You can't do that, Sir. Based on the records, you've reached your daily limit on machine withdrawal today after your tire separated on Vermont Rd on the way to pick up your son, James from his soccer match against Lincoln Jr. High and you had to call Ace Towing. We extend our congrats to your son on his win however!" .

Customer: "Never mind just send the pizzas, I'll have the cash ready. How long is it gonna take anyway?" .

Operator : "About 45 minutes, Sir but if you can't wait you can always come and collect it on your motorcycle..." . 

Customer: " What the..?" .

Operator : "According to the details in system, you own a Harley,...registration number E1123..." . 

Customer: "@#%/[email protected]&?#" .

Operator : "Better watch your language Sir. Remember on 15th July 1987 you were convicted of using abusive language to a policeman... .

Customer: (Speechless) .

Operator : "Is there anything else Sir?" . 

Customer: "Nothing... by the way... are you giving me the 3 free bottles of Pepsi as advertised?" . 

Operator : "We normally would Sir, but based on your records you have a diabetic in the family and we do not trust you to store the Pepsi responsibly and keep it out of the hands of said diabetic."


----------



## Emzi00

Hey, save some for later, or you'll have to actually make up bedtime stories..... :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Don't save them!


----------



## NubianFan

I really don't understand this for some reasons those pics will not send from my phone to my email so I can download them on my computer.


----------



## Emzi00

Oh Lacie, I was supposed to ask (don't ask why..), wie geht's?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Oh Lacie, I was supposed to ask (don't ask why..), wie geht's?


Obviously by my suspicious nature I have to ask why, before I answer for the interested party...
Until such a time where I have the name of who want's to know, this remains classified information. :shades:  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

:lol: That's obviously not important. Let's just say that I as a friend want to make sure you are currently mentally stable. :shades: Even if that is not what prompted me to ask, its not a lie.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well if you must intrude yourself into my personal life.... I'll let you know that I'm fine and things are going swimmingly.... I was only almost killed 3 times today, that's better than usual :greengrin: :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

You're "fine"?  Well, you're alive... I guess that's good.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, sooooo, doing pretty good I think! I have almost survived another 24 hours of life on Earth.


----------



## Emzi00

I bet you could survive another 40 years, well at least 35... :chin:


----------



## Mamaboyd

Here are our new doelings we picked up yesterday. The black and white twins are Shay and Sage and the white one with colored face is Marcie. The last is a group photo minus our bucks Tye and Stiffler and bucklings Seamus and Bradach. In less then a year we went from 4 goats to 13, not including Aonghus who we sold last week :laugh:


----------



## ksalvagno

Your new doelings are adorable!


----------



## Mamaboyd

Thank you Karen!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I really like the black and white ones


----------



## Mamaboyd

thank you! they are precious for sure


----------



## Chadwick

SATURDAY AT 8:30am!!!!!!!!!!!

I finally get to pick up my kids!!!


----------



## nchen7

WWWOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!! pictures are a MUST!


----------



## Chadwick

Oh yeah!


----------



## nchen7

how excited are you??? everything ready for them?


----------



## Chadwick

I am soooooooo, excited and beyond sick of waiting!

I have everything ready, all that is left is to spread the straw for bedding and fill the hay feeder.

Oh and I have one bucket bracket to hang for outside water, but I wanted to wait till I could hang it at the best level for them, so that might happen when they get here.

We should have them here at around 11:00am so they will have most of the day to get a little used to their new place before it gets dark.


----------



## Chadwick

How bout you? Your day is either very soon or passed isn't it?


----------



## nchen7

it's Thursday.

Happy Canada Day everyone!!!

so we're staying at a friend's house, which we're super grateful. the issue is...their dog is NOT spayed, and she's in heat. the gate to their house is faulty. there was a delivery guy here today, and of course...the gate didn't close back up (it's just me and the maid here). I'm gone for a minute to get the gate clicker with sight on the dog. I turn around for a second to talk to the delivery guy...dog is gone. CRAP. so....off I go in search of the dang dog. found her playing with the neighbour's dog...who is NOT neutered. sigh. what are the chances she's preggers? I msged our friend, but haven't heard back. I'm not impressed at the moment, and feel guilty the dog ran out. but also annoyed they never got her fixed b/c they *may* want to show her one day...maybe. ARGH!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Awesome Chad!!! :stars: :leap: :wahoo:

Ni, if it took you less than 10 minutes to find her, chances are she didnt get bred.


----------



## nchen7

well...I did see the other dog mount her. I didn't see what was going on in the back end of things, but he is a short dog (like a basset hound mix thing kind of short), so not even sure he could reach and she's a ridgeback. it just annoys me that people who don't plan to breed or show keep their dog un-fixed. I called her owner. they're going to get her fixed once her heat is done and they can assess what's what. stupid dogs. 

then that other dumb dog decided to run into the property. my male dog does NOT like other males. I heard commotion when I was trying to get the damned gate closed, and sure enough....Morris was getting close to getting a bite out of this guy. I stopped him just in time.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sounds like you're safe then. Dogs aren't like goats, when they breed, they get locked together for 10-30 minutes. 
But yes, if they don't plan to breed or show then there isn't really a point in keeping her intact if she can get out.
I personally don't like spaying or neutering, just because it increases the cancer risks and makes them prone to obesity and they arent as energetic. But for them, it would be a good idea.


----------



## nchen7

ok....PHEW! i'll tell her the news when she gets back. 

well, for people who just want dogs for fun and doesn't want to breed, or like us who like to rescue, spaying and neutering is the best option. it's like how some people prefer wether pets. 

our big dog's previous owners just left him tied to a concrete block and a dog house. never neutered him, and of course didn't take care of his "needs". when we got him, he was spurting stuff everywhere.  

the key to neutered/spayed pets is not to over feed (hate seeing obese dogs). we feed raw, and let them fast every once in a while to keep them a trim shape.


----------



## Chadwick

That's a close call! For once people are hoping not to get puppies!


----------



## Mamaboyd

Happy Canada Day !


----------



## NubianFan

Ok.... why would my pics suddenly decide not to send from my phone to my email? That is how I always get them to my computer, has worked on numerous occasions and this time it just...won't... work.... anyone have any ideas? Could it be some setting I have accidentally turned on in my phone? I am at a loss I have sent those pics a dozen times and they still won't go through.


----------



## Chadwick

No idea? Does it send a normal e mail?


----------



## NubianFan

I've never tried to send a normal email from my phone and don't even know how, at the bottom of each pic in gallery it has theses options (send) and it is by email or by text which I pic email when I want to send them to the computer.... I have no idea how to even send a regular email from my phone.


----------



## Chadwick

Hmmmmm, I wish I knew how to help. I am no computer wizard by any stretch!


----------



## NubianFan

Me either, If all else fails I will text them to my best friend and she can email them back to me, but I hate to bug her with that unless I just have to.....I promise though, the doggies exist....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My phone started doing that when I had too many pictures on it (like 2000+), so I had to clear out a ton and it started working again.
You could text them to me or something?


----------



## NubianFan

Oh! That might be it, I have a TON of pics..... Let me try that first. Thanks Lacie.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, try that. Clear em out then delete to email the wont send, then re-email them to yourself, worked for me


----------



## Emzi00

Seriously, I'm still amazed with how smart Lacie is....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, it comes with being an old, you get wizard powers :shades:


----------



## NubianFan

Well that wasn't it, but I think I figured out what it is. Trying to fix it now. I think somehow my email password got entered in my phone wrong or changed I hadn't realized but it isn't updating emails to my phone either apparently it hasn't been working since june 14th and I didn't even notice.


----------



## nchen7

Lacie, usually when you're old, you can't really work technology that well....

Leslie, hope the email works.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I can't, but my phone told me I needed to clear some space so it would return to functioning properly :lol: :slapfloor: I just remembered that because it wasn't too long ago 


But I do know some really ancient people who are computer experts and technicians etc.


----------



## sassykat6181

Just finished making 10 pints of jam with the fresh strawberries the kids and I picked over the weekend  nothing like homemade!


----------



## NubianFan

Yum strawberry jam, my mom just made red raspberry jam from the raspberries in our back yards. 
I made brandy wine herb chicken and egg noodles today that was plenty yummy too.


----------



## NubianFan

It's raining and storming here again. 
And where is everyone? It is dangerous when you are all quiet because then I get on Ebay and right now I don't have the money to buy anything else after getting the kiddo a sax....


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm here lol, I think Chads on too... :chin:


----------



## NubianFan

Why is he hiding.... It was a dark and stormy night..... wait that is another story.....


----------



## Emzi00

I'm here......lurking......


----------



## NubianFan

Well y'all quit lurking and talk, I can't be the only one that talks a conversation doesn't work that way...... well unless you are my Aunt Betty.....:ZZZ:


----------



## COgoatLover25

You talk Emma....I'll do the lurking


----------



## NubianFan

Well you see once there was this banana......


----------



## COgoatLover25

Your aunt talking to bananas !! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Actually she told a story once about the bananas getting mashed. That was the whole point of the story the bananas got mashed in the car ride, but that story took her about 45 minutes to tell and then another hour and half to talk about how terrible it was that the bananas got mashed.....:eyeroll:


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol: you should have heard about the potatoes!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Soooo the band director looked at our bargain sax today and said we got a great deal! That was coolio. And Lindsey how are you piglets? I am excited for you really I was just messing with you about the tennesse walker being a better story..... I know you love your piggies one toed or two toed.....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Cool! That's good to hear! 
Most are doing good...2 died today because of momma pig bein careless so that leaves 9 - 3 girls and 6 boys. Hopefull she won't squish anymore :-/


----------



## Chadwick

I'm in and out, my dad is visiting from FL


----------



## NubianFan

COgoatLover25 said:


> :lol: you should have heard about the potatoes!!!


:shock::doh:


----------



## NubianFan

Tell your dad all the goat people said Hey Ho!


----------



## Chadwick

I will!


----------



## NubianFan

awww poor little piggers.... sheesh it is Pouring outside!!!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> Tell your dad all the goat people said Hey Ho!


And pig people !!!! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

:shocked: I lost my phone!!! it was right here three minutes ago....!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Stupid phone, I think it is alive and it jumped off the side of my bed on purpose just to hide from me.


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> :shocked: I lost my phone!!! it was right here three minutes ago....!!!!


Oh that fits so perfect with the show I'm watching right now :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

it was probably looking for the bananas....... :think:


----------



## COgoatLover25

OK Dory :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

What are you watching? I am seriously contemplating going in the kitchen and cooking something. I am starvalating..... Me and daughter ate at weird times today, we ate breakfast at 2 pm and then we didn't eat anything since then but cantaloupe and watermelon...... I think we are whacked out today. She even took a 2 hour nap today. How I know my daughter doesn't feel well, she takes a nap. This kid hasn't taken a nap during the day since she was two......


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nemo :lol: I'm like totally weird like that too. I usually eat breakfast around lunch lol


----------



## Emzi00

Who eats breakfast these days? :lol: No, I'm just whacked up.... :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

well our brandy wine herb chicken was delish but it is definately gone now. I think I may go make sloppy joes or something else easy and quick.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Pics of piggies


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Breakfast, pfft! ..... lunch, pfft!  I barely eat anything, sometimes I miss dinner too :lol: :chin: I don't live well :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

awww cute little piggerts....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my that is one saggy belly! :shocked: their ears are really big too :chin:


----------



## Chadwick

They are so many and so cute!


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Breakfast, pfft! ..... lunch, pfft!  I barely eat anything, sometimes I miss dinner too :lol: :chin: I don't live well :lol:


That's just crazy talk!!!


----------



## NubianFan

No wonder Emma is always worried about you dying.... she thinks you have starved to death....


----------



## Emzi00

I can't really worry about her dying that way, I hardly eat either. :lol: I'm just whacked up. Living well is overrated..


----------



## NubianFan

I don't understand people who don't eat.....:scratch::shrug:


----------



## Emzi00

Well... :chin: Lot's of different reasons..... eating takes too much time. :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

no no no no no no no no no


----------



## goathiker

Hi guys...I'm sunburned and sore :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

but did you have a blast?


----------



## goathiker

We did, just a sec, I'll give you a couple preview pics.


----------



## NubianFan

oh cool!


----------



## goathiker

You know Annie right? Sydneys Boer?


----------



## goathiker

She got the goathiker crash course. She did really well and went home well started.


----------



## Emzi00

Well of course.


----------



## goathiker

She took to it like a duck to water. She is a natural.



She did have a slight problem with screaming really loud at 5:30 in the morning...


----------



## Emzi00

Awesome!


----------



## NubianFan

Awww that's great she looks good and so glad y'all had fun.


----------



## NubianFan

Well I hate to run off but I really better go to bed, ttyl. Good night everyone left on or lurking.


----------



## goathiker

After Sydney took Annie and Nacoma home we moved up to Chief Paulina horse camp. There were killer Mosquitoes living there.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> She did have a slight problem with screaming really loud at 5:30 in the morning...


Slight? :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I got sun burnt too, mostly in the truck. I'm not ghostly pale anymore :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Scottyhorse said:


> Slight? :ROFL:


She was just making sure everyone in camp was up and ready for NAPgA activities.

I didn't even mention the 3:30 in the morning incident


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well, that was partly the rains fault


----------



## Chadwick

Glad you guys had a fun, and safe time!


----------



## ksalvagno

Glad you guys had a good time.

Chad, do you have your goats home yet?


----------



## nchen7

Jill and Sydney, glad you guys had fun! Looks awesome. Great that Annie is a natural! Wish I could have gone... Can't wait to see more pics!

Today is my lasy full day living in Barbados. We had some friends over last night and...I'm feeling sluggish today. Lol. But both the bf and I can't wait to get out of here!

Lindsey, those piglets are adorable!!! I love piglets! Hopefully momma won't squish anymore.....


----------



## Chadwick

Saturday at 8:30 am pick up time! Now the days are 44 hrs each I am so excited Karen!


----------



## NubianFan

Two times in a row I have tried to post and it ate my post lets see if this goes through I am on a whole different browser now


----------



## COgoatLover25

Guess what I found today...


----------



## Chadwick

What


----------



## Emzi00

The inspiration to go critique peep? Because you still need to..


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ok, ok fine Emma  I'll go do that  But I found this little guy


----------



## goatygirl

What is it?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Idk, I think it's a baby prairie dog :shrug:


----------



## goatygirl

Never seen one before could it be a chipmunk?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Maybe, I don't think it's a prairie dog anymore...just looked it up :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

That is some type of chipmunk or ground squirrel.... google lined chipmunk or lined ground squirrel and see what comes up. uber cutie whatever he/she is


----------



## NubianFan

Okay I can finally post again. THAT was frustrating....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, it looks like a lined chipmunk!


----------



## goathiker

It's a thirteen lined ground squirrel


----------



## Tapsmom

hope you dont mind me joinin in! :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

I wanted to say 13 lined but I was afraid I was getting that mixed up with armadillos you know 9 banded and whatever the other number of bands is


----------



## Tapsmom

goathiker said:


> It's a thirteen lined ground squirrel


ive never heard of that before :crazy:


----------



## NubianFan

Nope the more the merrier!


----------



## Tapsmom

its so cute!


----------



## NubianFan

I bet Chad left and I had something to tell him.


----------



## Tapsmom

NubianFan said:


> Nope the more the merrier!


yay! :balloons::bday:


----------



## NubianFan

We don't have those kind here only the regular old chipmunks and you rarely see them, but it is cool when you do get to see them. One was in the middle of a side highway once standing up telling me off, he wasn't the least bit afraid of my car silly thing. I just hope no one else hit it. At least is was a side highway and not used that much.


----------



## Tapsmom

i enjoy chatting


----------



## Tapsmom

ya i hope the little guy didnt get hit


----------



## NubianFan

Well I am in the middle of this mega house cleaning fiasco. I took a break monday because I took dad to radiation and then took him to see and old friend then took my daughter a couple places. Yesterday my daughter felt really bad so we didn't do much at all. I cooked and picked around at some stuff but not much. But today we are hitting it hard and heavy again and I am tired of it already.!!!!!


----------



## goathiker

How's your dad holding up Leslie?

We came home to find that my dad had a heart attack. He's getting a pace maker put in at noon today.


----------



## Chadwick

Yep chipmunk!


----------



## nchen7

good luck with cleaning Leslie. I'm about to embark on my 3rd move in the last 3 weeks. I'm sick of packing and organizing. bleh!

Jill, I hope your dad will be ok.


----------



## Chadwick

Ok, missed a couple of pages! 13 lined ground squirrel, that's cool!

But are they as hyper as chipmunks?


----------



## NubianFan

Sorry to hear about your dad Jill, I hope the pacemaker works for him though, I know mom has done a lot better since getting her pacemaker. 
Dad isn't doing well at all, he is hurting even worse and now bleeding pretty heavily again. Mom and I have been taking turns taking him to radiation and tomorrow is my day again and I am going to throw a hissy fit til a doctor checks him out. He told the nurse the day before yesterday and she told him it might just be an infection and to wait til today and if he was still bleeding today a doctor would see him. Well the doctor didn't see him today either, so I will be there tomorrow and I am going to demand he gets checked because I sure don't want to go into a holiday weekend with him bleeding and never been checked by a doctor.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, that needs to be answered!

I have a couple of parent type figures that have pace makers Jill and they do their job well. Good luck


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, that definitely needs cared for. Amazing how we have to make doctors do their jobs sometimes.


----------



## NubianFan

Sent you a pm Jill

Yeah we have relatives from Texas coming in over the fourth so trying to get everything done before they get here so everyone can just enjoy each other's company while they are here. I got the stuff to make homemade ice cream which used to be my Uncle's favorite and my dad used to love sweets but cancer or radiation one has made him hate sweets so I don't know how my ice cream thing is going to go over now.


----------



## goatygirl

Can someone please call my phone I can't find it!


----------



## Emzi00

PM me your number, I'll call it for you.


----------



## goathiker




----------



## goatygirl

Found it.


----------



## NubianFan

ARRGGGHHHHHH!!!!! :hair: I am so tired of typing out long posts only for this site to EAT them......:wallbang:
I was trying to tell y'all about the 13 bean soup I am making in the crock pot..... grrrrrr


----------



## nchen7

sounds delicious Leslie. Sorry about the site eating posts. that's happened to me a few times, and I just give up.....


----------



## mayia97420

Leslie its very common with radiation treatment for food likes to change- it effects the taste buds - can make meat taste spoiled - some veggies have a metallic taste - Egg custard was something both myself and my grandfather were able to eat during radiation.


----------



## ksalvagno

Jill and Leslie, I'm so sorry about your fathers.


----------



## goathiker

My dad is out of surgery and doing well. They are sending him home tomorrow. We're going to have to tie him to his chair so he doesn't over do.


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow, they sure do send them home quickly. So glad to hear everything went well.


----------



## goathiker

Yes, but my mother is an RN and my sister is a Certified Nurse so, he will get good care. The VA will only pay for so much.


----------



## ksalvagno

I think you can heal at home better anyway. Plus always nicer to be in your own bed. What a plus with your mom and sister both being nurses.


----------



## NubianFan

The soup called for two cups of mixed dried beans, a onion chopped, garlic, ham hock, chili powder, a 15 ounce can of tomato sauce, I only had an 8 ounce can of tomato sauce, I didnt have a ham hock just used some frozen ham I had leftover from a ham dinner. I added cumin because I can't imagine chili powder without cumin, so we'll see if I have ruined it. I made corn bread with corn in it, collard greens, and sloppy joe meat to go with it just incase anyone isn't filled by beans. I invited mom and dad over to eat with us.


----------



## NubianFan

I am glad everything went well with your dad's procedure.


----------



## goathiker

That sounds good.


----------



## ksalvagno

Sounds similar to a recipe I have. The one I make tastes great. I bet you will really enjoy it.


----------



## goatygirl

We never have that much for dinner! The best thing my dad makes is hamburgers with bbq sauce and mushrooms in it.


----------



## Chadwick

So taking our son and my father to a local small zoo tomorrow and looked it up, they have pygmy's and Nubians ......how exotic! Hahahaha


----------



## goatygirl

A petting zoo or a real zoo? I've always wanted to own one of those really tall African goats that would be cool. Or just see one.


----------



## Chadwick

It's a privately owned zoo, they have giraffes and such, I just thought the Nubians was a little funny.


----------



## goathiker

Well, Pymies and Nubians are from Africa too.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, that's true......I guess it just seems ordinary.....


----------



## goathiker

I've always been amazed at how many people come up to the pack goats and say that they have never seen a goat in real life.


----------



## Chadwick

Really? Wow,


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> I've always been amazed at how many people come up to the pack goats and say that they have never seen a goat in real life.


Me too! Some of the hikers there at the Rendy were funny! :lol:

While we were at my dads' friends' cabin, sooo many people were fascinated by the goats!


----------



## sassykat6181

Got a 10 week old puppy today, we named him Scooter


----------



## sassykat6181

Here he is checking out one of the barn kitties (12 week old kitten is as big lol)


----------



## Chadwick

Very cute


----------



## NubianFan

It was good, I think it would have been better with more beans and less water but otherwise good. I used a half a quart less water than it called for and I am so glad I did, it would have been super thin with any more water.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Just popping on quick to say hey :wave:


----------



## nchen7

MOVING DAY MOVING DAY!!!!!!!! really hoping all my bags are not overweight.....

so, I may not be around much in the next few days or week. i'll likely need to set up internet when I get back, and I don't have a phone, so i'll be at the mercy of free wifi. i'll try to pop in and out today though. if I don't.....

Chad, good luck with your babies coming home Saturday. it's going to be awesome, and we're definitely going to lose you for a while b/c all you'll want to do is sit outside with them. 

Jill and Leslie, I hope your dads feel better soon. 

Sydney, we're glad you're back! I also hope you fell better soon. have they figured out what's causing all your issues?

Kat, that puppy is SOOOO cute! cocker spaniel puppies are just adorable.


----------



## Chadwick

Good luck Ni, have fun and travel safe!


----------



## ksalvagno

Ni, have a safe trip.


----------



## nchen7

Thanks Chad and Karen! Just running around right now. Travel day is always so busy! Esp when the flight is later in the day.


----------



## mayia97420

Be safe


----------



## goatygirl

Where you going? I missed that whole page!


----------



## Chadwick

Back from the zoo, the Nubians were out for a petting zoo! 

But they had roughly 100 Pygmy kids and about 40-60 Pygmy adults, all very spoiled from being handed food everyday!


----------



## Chadwick

So at the zoo this morning, we saw a just just born alpaca still wet with the birth as we walked up! The animal person was quick behind with towels to dry off and tried to get it standing, so cute, and a really lucky time to be there!


----------



## NubianFan

That's really cool Chad


----------



## goathiker

Neat, baby Llamas are really cute. Alpacas probably are too.

Oh good, I see there is another how cruel you are to disbud thread. :sigh:


----------



## NubianFan

I am all for freedom of speech, but as many times as this topic has been beat to death I almost wish it was off limits. That may be my grumpiness talking though. I am in a relatively good mood most of the time now, until something irks me and then I am a piranha. I guess the stress of having a dad that is dying has made me have a low bull feathers tolerance....


----------



## Chadwick

Really cute, really really cute!

I said my part on disbudding in a way that pointed out that it's your decision and not to judge people.


----------



## goathiker

As far as I'm concerned nobody should judge anyone outside of a court room or Armageddon. Each will eventually have to answer for their actions...It's not my place to do that though.


----------



## Chadwick

Completely agreed!!!


----------



## NubianFan

That is my point about it, we are never going to all agree on disbudding or not disbudding, it should be to each his own and left at that. Too much emotions for it to be debated or discussed well and it already has been on this board numerous times. But again I think I am grumpier than usual. It is a really odd kind of mood I am in, I am actually in a much better mood than anyone would think I would be in under the circumstances until something like that happens and it gets under my skin and I just don't have any time for it. I guess it is my way of prioritizing, that kind of little stuff doesn't seem important to me right now.


----------



## ThreeHavens

As long as you love your goats and care for them the best you can, then however you do things - however you find things work out for you - whether you bottle or dam raise, disbud or leave horned, band or burdizzo, etc etc etc .. it doesn't really matter in the end. What matters is that you do what works for you, as humanely and lovingly as possible. Period.


----------



## goathiker

You're right, you have much more important issues to worry about. The issue has been discussed 3 times just in the last week and hundreds of times over the last 3 years. 

The next buck I buy will be naturally polled and I plan to work my herd toward all polled eventually. 
When the English got the Swiss goats and brought them to England, they were all polled. The English are the ones who bred horns back into them.


----------



## NubianFan

Ding Dang Englishters.....  

My English clan is coming TOMORROW..... I want to see them but then again I kinda wish it wasn't THIS week.... sigh....


----------



## Chadwick

I didn't realize it came up that often, I would have kept my yapper shut if I had!


----------



## NubianFan

Just since I have been posting on here *about a year now* it has come up that I have SEEN (I don't see every thread by far) at least 10 times.


----------



## goathiker

It's no biggie Chad, I'm comfortable with my choice as are most of the people I talk to on here. It's only the animal torture and abuse people that throw a wrench in the mess.


----------



## Chadwick

I can see where the repeating thread thing could get old.

I will say our thread search is terrible, I have tried to find info and given up.......if it were easier to find old stuff we might see less repeat threads.


----------



## NubianFan

On another note, I took dad to radiation today and then we went to pioneer village and walked around. It is just a small historic park our town has and it has about 8 historic buildings that have been moved on site and restored. (including the one room school house my mother went to first grade in!!!) And it has old tools and equipment out for people to look at and lots of beautiful period flowers and shrubs and garden plants. We only walked around for about 15 minutes but dad really seemed to enjoy it. Then on our drive home we went an alternate route and he showed my daughter where the house stood he was born in and where the house stood he grew up in, it was a nice little side trip. After each of his treatments we have been doing a little something like that.


----------



## goathiker

This is very true. You can use Google or Bing too though. Just put like...Feeding whole grains goatspot into your search engine and it will find all the old threads on that subject.
If you just want to read what a particular person has written type like Nubianfan goatspot in and all her old threads and posts will pop up.


----------



## goathiker

That's neat Leslie. Your daughter will appreciate those trips later...


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah she really wants him to go somewhere overnight as a trip with her but I just don't think it will happen, so I am giving them the time in other ways. However I can think of to sneak a little happiness and memory making in I am. It has actually worked out pretty well so far.


----------



## Chadwick

Never thought of doing it on a search engine! Next time I will try it!


Small things can really be a nice thing like that, keep it up!


----------



## ksalvagno

Leslie, that is great that your dad felt well enough to do that and you guys had some fun.

Jill, what do you feed a goat in milk that refuses to eat even 1 alfalfa pellet. I have grass hay and probably won't end up getting any alfalfa hay unless I can find some good stuff when we have 2nd cut done. She is getting half sprouted oats and half Purina Miniature Horse and Pony. My other girls get half alfalfa pellets and half sprouted oats with a little of the Purina.


----------



## goathiker

Can you get Alfa-Glo or something similar? It's chopped alfalfa sprayed with a bit of molasses. It's like $15 at my feed store but a bag lasts a long time for one goat.


----------



## ksalvagno

I'll have to see. It is now easier for me to go to TSC. I may stop at the horse place on my way home and see what they have in supply. It is mainly a horse feed place that keeps feed for a few other animals. The feed place I was going to is 45 minutes away so I really don't have the time to go there now. Most of the feed places around me have Purina and Nutrena for livestock.


----------



## goathiker

The Alpha-Glo is made for horses. It will be whatever brand your alfalfa pellets are normally.


----------



## ksalvagno

Is the miniature pony feed a good choice or do I need to go on the hunt again for a decent feed? Can't get barley here or several other things so gave up on the idea of mixing my own feed beyond the oats and alfalfa.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I actually decided to try out the Purina Goat Chow, it's got a few whole grains in it, even my picky picky does eat it. So far, they are doing surprisingly well on it, the babies and the boers and Nigerian does get it. 

Can you get chaffhay?


----------



## ksalvagno

Probably whatever you can get at a local feed store. But the last time I searched there was no one local with the good stuff. Too expensive to have anything shipped.


----------



## ksalvagno

How is your father doing, Jill?


----------



## goathiker

Last I knew, he was fine. He should be home by now. I'll have to call later.

The mini horse is a really good food. I love the way it grows out babies and the does seem to milk well on it too.


----------



## ksalvagno

Good. Then I will just keep buying that.


----------



## goathiker

Sydney, be careful of sweet feed with Nacoma, I'd recommend that you keep him on the whole oats he's been raised on.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Sydney, be careful of sweet feed with Nacoma, I'd recommend that you keep him on the whole oats he's been raised on.


Sounds good, I can do that :smile:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Happy 4th! :july: :stars: :fireworks:


----------



## ThreeHavens

I honestly don't get too tired of logical pros and cons to doing it. I get tired when the judgement starts. It usually starts with the absolutes ... "I could NEVER" or "they ALWAYS". I feel like in general if people strove to understand, or even respect each other's different practices better, the world would be a happier place.


----------



## Chadwick

Apparently I said something wrong because I am getting likes from that thread but I can't go into it?

I thought I was being reasonable?! Did any of you think I was being a jerk?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, Chad, it wasn't anything you said, the whole thread was taken down. But to answer your question, I thought what you said was pretty neutral.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, I couldn't find it either ... 
I agree with Lacie Chad


----------



## ksalvagno

Yes. The thread was moved to the moderator corner. We didn't need yet another debate about horns. It gets old, at least for me. Why people can't leave it alone is beyond me. Personally I really don't care what anyone else does. I will do what is best for me.


----------



## Chadwick

I never would have thought it was trouble.....

So, on another note...... Tomorrow morning I get the goaties!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

You will have to post pictures!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yaayy! Baby goaties


----------



## Chadwick

Oh yeah, you will get pictures! My dad is visiting and has a hard time figuring out why I am so excited!!! Ha


----------



## ThreeHavens

How exciting, Chad!!


----------



## Chadwick

I know, I am beside myself!

I got a tarp in the back of the suburban, covered in three layers of towels, treats to make friends, water so they can get a sip (it's a long drive) then cocci and wormer to deactivate the friendship of the treats! Selenium/E gel. Copper bolus and probios.

I figure get them all the stuff they have not gotten in the car so they don't have a bad experience in the new barn area, this way the car can be the bad place and the barn can be good.


----------



## Chadwick

Anybody heard from Ni? Hope she is doing well, and having fun!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Am I the only one who doesn't have a life.........On the 4th of July ? :mecry:


----------



## Emzi00

No, but I have a life tomorrow.


----------



## ksalvagno

No. I worked all day on our goat area and will be weeding flowerbeds tomorrow.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh good...


----------



## COgoatLover25

You know this sign? :cheers:
At first I thought the green things were trees ( bad eyesight I know lol )
But now I see that they are really bottles!!! :O Just thought I'd share my moment of astoundment with ya'll :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Don't worry lindsey your not alone! My boy friend went up to San Francisco for the evening while I stay home to tend to the farm and make sure the dogs don't get to scarred of fireworks! That's my extent of "having a life" lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol:

Glad I'm not the only one lol, the rain has stopped :chin:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What time is it over there? Is it dark yet?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Never mind, now it's raining again :-/ 
It's 7:15 P.M. 
and not dark yet...lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wish we had some rain over here! As much as I hate when it rains.. We r in a drought... My trees are dying!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Sending rainy thoughts your waaaaaaaaayyyyyy :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's so hot here if it started raining it would evaporate before it hit the soil!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How come I cant see anyone's signature but my own unless I go into their profile??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I don't think I have a signature...do I? :O


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh maybe that's y I can't see yours! Lol but does everyone have theirs off?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Lindsey, that Get.....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Which one?


----------



## Emzi00

:doh: ..... I really don't want to respond to that so I'm not going to......


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh :doh: now I get it...:lol:


----------



## Mamaboyd

I am trying to convince my hubby to let us buy a milking doe. I found a lamancha x sannen doe, who gave birth to twins in March and is milking out 3 litres a day. They want $200. My hubby stupidly said that $200 can buy a whole lot of milk grrr. There are so many things I could use that milk for with a family of 6 in the house....Gonna keep pestering him lol


----------



## Chadwick

Hey people!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Chad :wave:


----------



## Chadwick

We got four of these paper hot air balloons that work like paper lanterns they were so cool!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Cool...


----------



## Chadwick

They must have went a mile sideways, and a 1/4 mile up.

I'm tired I don't know how much longer I will make it!


----------



## COgoatLover25

LOL, we're waiting for fireworks...


----------



## Chadwick

Well I am going downhill quick, I better get some sleep!

In 9 hours I will be official here, instead of a groupie of all of your cool goats!


----------



## COgoatLover25

lol, I bet you'll be ecstatic to say the least lol


----------



## Mamaboyd

have a good night Chad and get some sleep if you can! Safe travels tomorrow and looking forward to lots of pics


----------



## Chadwick

Alright T minus 30 min and counting!!!

This is so cool!


----------



## Chadwick

Hey guys this barn is shaky, are you sure this is safe?!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh chad they are adorable!!!


----------



## Chadwick

No time to waste we gotta browse!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They sure look happy  

All three does?


----------



## Chadwick

Two does and a wether!

They are looking very healthy, eating pasture, moving freely and well!

Although they are not sure of our intentions yet! The general worry seems to be that we are monsters that will chase and kill!! Hahaha


----------



## Chadwick

They calmed down after eating a bit of grass and oak leaves and are enjoying the cool sunny day!

They are soooooo, quiet! The only noise they have made is while being carried.

I am sooooooo, happy! Ahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's wonderful! They are adorable! And they look very happy!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Cuties I like how in both pics they are all three staying right close to each other for added support and comfort.


----------



## Chadwick

Six months I waited since I made the decision to get them! 

They are so cute I just can't take it!


----------



## NubianFan

What does your son think?


----------



## Chadwick

They have not been 4 ft apart yet!


----------



## Chadwick

He's so excited, he just wants to bond instantly, but we are letting them settle.......that is not helping him settle!


----------



## NubianFan

well it is wise to give them time to acclimate. But I imagine it is hard for him not to snuggle with them!! At least now you guys can watch them though, up until now they were just pictures and memories and dreams.......


----------



## NubianFan

Is he is scientist type? Give him a job. Give him a notebook and a pencil and say " I want you to do daddy a favor, watch them and tell me what you see so we will best know how to take care of them" Make a check mark each time you see them grazing, sniffing, walking, running, sleeping, standing still and so on however many categories you think he can handle. It will make him feel watching them is important and give him a job to do so he feels busy.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey everyone, I have a question! I got some pix of my goat and I want to know if you think she is fat for a dairy goat... she never fills up her rumen like my other goats but she is free fed alfalfa hay.





















Idk if you all can see this well but this is her elbow and seems to be fat around it







And to me it looks like there is a layer of fat from her udder to her belly button??
Lindsey if you are seeing this, sorry I couldn't get a good udder shot, she gets fussy if I try to take pix b4 milking her..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

Those goats are too adorable, Chad!


----------



## Chadwick

Ok so after a while of grazing and sun bathing the wether is breathing fairly heavy, I introduced them to the barn where it is cool in case it was heat but the does are fine he continues the heavy breathing for 30 min in the barn......he also has twice as loud of burps as the does!

Is that a problem, or am I over reacting


----------



## NubianFan

probably over reacting. Some goats react worse to the heat than others. As long as he isn't bloated looking or something he is probably fine. Does he have thicker fiber that could cause him to be hotter too.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah he is three weeks older and bigger, plus three weeks more fiber so....

I figured I was over reacting, but hey, at least I am good at it! 

I am going to have my son do that recording things Leslie that's perfect!


----------



## ksalvagno

I would put out water with electrolytes in it in addition to plain water. It sounds like he is heat stressing. Keep him out of the sun for a while. I am much more sensitive and act on it quick due to owning alpacas and how fast they heat stress. I would think the fiber goats would also heat stress quicker than regular goats.


----------



## mayia97420

Chad they are adorable- yes you will over-react and then there will be that one time when it saves one of your babies and your glad you are that way- there is nothing like watching goats for stress reduction- I play with the kids every day- even if they are dam raised- They will bring you joy


----------



## COgoatLover25

Congrats Chad!!!!! I loves them


----------



## Chadwick

Ok so without reading I did water with ACV and molasses with probios powder, they went through a gallon as soon as they found it, it had been there all along just that they had to find it! Refilled it too.

My son and I got them into the barn, out of the sun and he got to cuddle some, plus his wether Oliver touched noses with him a few times, he was so happy!!!

Cut some oak limbs and hung them around the fence and they have all but taken care of them!

He did quit breathing hard after the water was in him a while.

Best day ever!


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They look so happy!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Chad, they're ADOREABLE!! I'm tempted to get angoras now 

Happycaligoats: I would call her chunky, not fat. Can you feel her spine and ribs? My doe is the same way, I cut off grain and exercise her daily.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

canyontrailgoats said:


> Chad, they're ADOREABLE!! I'm tempted to get angoras now
> 
> Happycaligoats: I would call her chunky, not fat. Can you feel her spine and ribs? My doe is the same way, I cut off grain and exercise her daily.


Thanx, I was feeling a little left out haha! I can feel her spine very little and if I try really hard I can feel her ribs.. She is milking over a half gallon a day, isn't grain important for milk? Or does that depend on the does body score? Plus she is new here and still getting used to my milk stand so I kinda need something to entice her to get up there and stay up there.. I have not had her for 2 or 3 weeks now 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick




----------



## COgoatLover25

They look really healthy!!


----------



## Chadwick

They seem in great shape, they are drinking eating making good berries, they are so calm and quiet I feel bad for the ones who have loud new goats!

Oliver is the one up front, Sofie is behind and left, and Alice is behind and right on the picture of all three in the barn.

Oliver is a piggie, he hasn't stopped eating or chewing cud at all!
Sofie chews cud some
Alice I haven't seen chewing cud so..... Keeping eyes on her.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Love your pix chad! They are absolutely adorable! Sounds like your having a great time with them already! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

I am, and sorry about bombing your question, your girl looks nice to me, but I am not picky!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Chadwick said:


> I am, and sorry about bombing your question, your girl looks nice to me, but I am not picky!!!


Oh no! you did not bomb my question by any means, no need to be sorry.. I jumped in as everyone was admiring your wonderful new kids!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mamaboyd

they are adorable Chad! congratulations


----------



## Chadwick

Thanks everyone, both for the compliments and for letting me pester for the past while!!!! Hahaha


----------



## ThreeHavens

Oh they are just too cute, Chad!


----------



## Chadwick

The wether Oliver ate out of our hand tonight! It's looking up, the girls are three weeks younger and not as brave.


----------



## COgoatLover25

They're sooooooooo cute!!!!!!


----------



## Chadwick

I'm so nervous with them out there, I just worry and worry.....I guess I'll get used to it, it's been a lot of years since I had outside animals! Like a lot of years!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I see the picture now...Chad sleeping with the goats...


----------



## Mamaboyd

Can you hook up a baby monitor in there to listen? We used ours all week when we brought home the new girls...just to make sure everything was going well overnight


----------



## canyontrailgoats

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Thanx, I was feeling a little left out haha! I can feel her spine very little and if I try really hard I can feel her ribs.. She is milking over a half gallon a day, isn't grain important for milk? Or does that depend on the does body score? Plus she is new here and still getting used to my milk stand so I kinda need something to entice her to get up there and stay up there.. I have not had her for 2 or 3 weeks now
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Try feeding less grain and add alfalfa pellets to her diet. The alfalfa will encourage her to milk more, instead of collecting the fat on her body.

How much grain is she getting now, and is it sweet feed or dairy pellets?


----------



## Chadwick

COgoatLover25 said:


> I see the picture now...Chad sleeping with the goats...


If my presence was reassuring I would have, but for now it just puts them on edge so.......

In the heat of the day I brought them in yesterday and just laid on my back in the barn. They layer in the corner and wondered what I was up to.


----------



## NubianFan

Can you just imagine what they are thinking.... Why does that wolf that walks upright lay there in the dark wooden cave and stare at us so.... Do you think he is going to eat us,.... why would a wolf not eat us? He must be full.... he probably ate all the others before he put us in the metal rolling cave and brought us here to the place of tall grass and wooden cave....


----------



## ThreeHavens

It's my birthday today! And a nice day outside to boot.


----------



## Emzi00

Happy Birthday!!!!!!! :stars: :wahoo: :bday:


----------



## NubianFan

Yay!!! Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Happy birthday!!!:birthday:arty:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Happy birthday! I'm down for a party! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Hmmmm party? Will their be chips and dips, diet coke, and chicken wings and meatballs, then I am there too! (I don't even care about cake)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't care for cake either.. But I would like chips and dip and a cheese burger! Make it a double! We could make it a Pygmy burger cuz I have a goat that I really need to get rid of!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

HappyCaliGoats said:


> We could make it a Pygmy burger cuz I have a goat that I really need to get rid of!
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


LOL I wouldn't mind a cheese burger but I love party appetizer food even more like chicken wings, meatballs, thick ole dips like rotel, or crab, or spinach. Yummmmm yummmmm can you tell I am hungry?


----------



## Emzi00

I think this party needs some fish and grinders.. :chin:


----------



## NubianFan

FISH!!!!!!! What kind of fish???


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh now I want to go fishing!



Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

Happy Birthday Danielle!


----------



## goathiker

We could make cheeseburger pin wheels.


----------



## NubianFan

Oh yum I love pinwheels...
My sister works for a lunch meat company so she gets lunch meat cheap. So I have made pinwheels with cream cheese and different lunch meats like ham, turkey or roast beef for a lot of my daughter's birthday parties.... yummy! I am going to have to go cook something that is all there is to it, I am starving.


----------



## goathiker

Happy Birthday Danielle...Here's your present http://www.herbs-info.com/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Happy Birthday Danielle!!  :stars:


----------



## Chadwick

Happy birthday!


----------



## Chadwick

So the breeder said she was going to trim hooves before we picked up but I don't think she got to it, she did a lot of other stuff like Ivomec so I'm not upset. But the hooves have few things that are funny was wondering if any of this was worth trimming now, I'd like to wait a good while before I do it so will this last that long or am I better off doing it soon?

The hooves lean one way both lobes looks un comfy.

The bottom of the hoof viewed from the outside is raisin like especially near the heel

The bottom view the tear drop shape is way out of symmetry the heel looks way off of center line and the toe walls are closing up at a point.


This may all be normal but wanted to ask, it took me an hour of laying in the pasture to see it so, no pictures, but I drew it so I will post that next for visual reference.


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## CritterCarnival

From your description, it sounds to me like they are definitely in need of a trim, but could probably wait a few days until they are more comfortable with you handling them.


----------



## NubianFan

Jill sent you a pm, but don't mind asking it here either so others can benefit, Are fresh black walnut leaves poisonous to goats?


----------



## NubianFan

Hey Chad have you ever heard the old wive's tail about drawing a goat foot?


----------



## Chadwick

No I have not, what am I in for now!!!


----------



## Chadwick

Walnut is bad for horses but I don't know about goats.


----------



## Chadwick

CritterCarnival said:


> From your description, it sounds to me like they are definitely in need of a trim, but could probably wait a few days until they are more comfortable with you handling them.


Good, I knew they needed it but I don't want to be the bad scary man right now, I will give them a bit.


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so excited. I may have found a very close hay source. Grass hay with red clover. Only 4.5 miles from my house and they will deliver. I looked at 1st cutting and bought a couple bales to try out but will wait for 2nd cutting. I put a flake out for the girls and they are going crazy over it. It smells so heavenly too!

I have to buy my hay for the year so that is why I'm excited about someone who will deliver. He is charging $3 a bale if you pick up in the field and $4 a bale to deliver. These are about 50 lb square bales. We are getting older so it is worth it to pay the extra when all we have to do is help stack it in our barn and not have to handle it multiple times. :ugeek:

This is super late for first cutting though. We usually have first cutting the end of May beginning of June. Last few years they were doing 2nd cutting in July but usually our 2nd cut is in August. So it will be interesting to see when 2nd cut will happen this year. Surprisingly most of the grass is pretty soft though. There is some stemy grass but in general looks super nice for late 1st cut hay.


----------



## NubianFan

That's great! I love it when I find it close and they will deliver, we've lucked out like that a couple of times ourselves.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's awesome Karen!! Our hay people are the next town over.. They deliver it at $5.50 a bale.. Other wise we can't find anyone willing to deliver at a decent price! And we can't transport much on our own..


----------



## NubianFan

My belly is hurting... I don't know why.


----------



## ksalvagno

Too much 4th of July partying?


----------



## NubianFan

I doubt it, I barely got food on the 4th of july because my sister is so bad at measuring the amount of food for a crowd and she was in charge of buying. We only had one small country rib each and potato salad and bread, That was IT no other sides, nothing.... She is odd....


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow. That is weird. Maybe all the stress you are under.


----------



## NubianFan

it could be....


----------



## NubianFan

Chad
He who draws a goats foot shall wind up with the gout.....


----------



## goathiker

My stomach hurts too. Unfortunately I know why...I'm still waiting for that miraclepause thing...


----------



## goathiker

Chad, didn't you feel your Uric Acid level rising while you were drawing that foot? tsk tsk...


----------



## NubianFan

This is really silly, but it did help. I made homemade whipped cream and ate it and it made my belly quit hurting. Now I have a little bit of sweet sick belly but that is better than hurting painful belly.... don't know why but milk always soothes my tummy.


----------



## goathiker

Chocolate milk always settles my stomach, kind of weird but, it works for me.


----------



## Chadwick

Hahaha, great I guess I am a step ahead because I rarely eat pork!(gout)

I would bet it's the stress Leslie, that's a lot in a short time, your body is sure to revolt.

It's so hard not to grab them and love them and squeeze them. They are like little white angels! The nose kisses just melt my heart, totally worth the wait.

I selenium/E gelled them in the truck and even though they weren't bad, I can see that they are better, just a little....

Fell asleep on a towel in the pasture today!


----------



## NubianFan

its sad because I am allergic to cow's milk but it will always settle my upset tummy. I can't really drink it much now though because I have developed this stupid allergy to it, at least I am not horribly allergic to it or anything. I can still have small amounts.


----------



## NubianFan

My nephew has gout and they told him not to eat beef or drink beer, so he says he gets so tired of eating chicken and he loves bbq so he did eat a lot of pork bbq but he says that is one thing Seattle doesn't have is a decent bbq place. Whenever he comes home he has to have bbq at least once while he is here.


----------



## NubianFan

And there is no wive's tale about drawing a goat foot I totally made that up.... but I thought I could pull your chain but apparently there isn't a chain to pull....


----------



## Chadwick

Haha, I was all thinking great now I got the gout!! And the added bonus of wondering what it was, was a nice touch!


----------



## Chadwick

I so wish y'all were closer, I want to show off my new buddies! I guess it's time for me to understand the "no one else understands" part of this huh?


----------



## goathiker

Yep, it's that time. The nearest Goatspotter to me is 40 miles away. I've met her once so far.


----------



## Chadwick

Well if we were all near you you might have people at your door asking 
Is this product ok?
Hey Jill, what plant is this?
Hey Jill, have you ever used this?

Hahaha


----------



## goathiker

Then I'd say "help me build 10 foot of that fence and I'll tell you" :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

LOL I just got busy I wasn't purposely trying to keep you in suspense LOL


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Sorry, I never post on this chat thread, and I genuinely feel out of place posting here, buuutttt, there's different people on here who may be able to help a little.... Please and thank you for anything that you may think of. 

I need major ideas. I have to make a poster and I have no idea what to put on it... Here's the guidelines that are relevant...

4. The poster size must be either 14” x 22” or 14 ½” x 22”. Other sizes will not be accepted for judging.
5. This year’s theme is “Hand Washing on the Fairgrounds.” Exhibitors using other themes will be disqualiﬁ ed.
6. Posters will be evaluated on use of the theme, visual appearance and creativity in relation to the exhibitor’s age.
7. Winners of each class will become property of the Pennsylvania Department of Agriculture, 
and will compete in a state level contest. Winners of the state level contest will be awarded at the 2015 Pennsylvania Farm 
Show. 
8. Premiums for the state level contest in each class are: 1st - $100, 2nd - $75, 3rd - $50
9. Any duplication of posters from the state-wide contest in previous years will be disqualiﬁed at the state level.

I just need ideas of what to add to it, information wise. Should it be centered toward children or adults, or in the middle? Any ideas will be welcomed and greatly appreciated!!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Gave you some ideas to begin with on the other thread


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

NubianFan said:


> Gave you some ideas to begin with on the other thread


Thank you Leslie! Times 100000!!


----------



## goathiker

What if you followed a bacteria's journey. Say someone pets a CL sheep and you follow that journey though the other cute lambs and goats later telling the result?


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

That's a really good idea, Jill. Either for tihs poster or another poster I have to do on an animal disease! That's a good one!


----------



## goathiker

Poor Ralph didn't know he was a disease...One day a friendly hand picked him and 50 of his brothers off the cute yearling lamb they lived on...


----------



## NubianFan

That is a really good idea Jill!!! See there are just so many things you could do. Just make it yours that is the important thing.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Yeah, I've been reading and trying to come up with ideas, but having a hard time, so I figured that you guys may be able to help.  Thank you so much. I know you and I know the importance of hand washing, so it just seems a little hard to display that to those who don't understand the diseases animals can carry that can be spread in so many ways... Thank you!


----------



## Chadwick

The goats love the barn! I am so glad! They go in and out all day, stay in for the hot part of the day, and just seem to already know it is the safe place to go.

It is so nice to see them enjoy something that I made for them!


----------



## NubianFan

That's cool Chad they like their wooden cave....


----------



## NubianFan

Here are mom's new puppies, I know it isn't a good pic but my phone is basically dying and I was lucky to be able to get any pic of them on here at all.


----------



## goathiker

Ah cute, I like wiener dogs.

Phase 1 of new fence complete, path cut through 28 feet of 6 foot tall Evergreen Blackberries. 
Phase 2 started, 10 feet of path cut through 8 foot tall Wild Roses interspersed with 4 foot tall stinging nettles. (my arms feel like I dipped them in acid) This path will be about 40 feet when finished.

Phase 3 still ahead thick Dogwood shrub interspersed with Blackberry (Evergreen and Himalayan), Roses, Alder trees, and whatever I find when I crawl under it.


----------



## NubianFan

THAT does not sound like any fun at ALL Jill. I hope your arms recover soon. What are you using to cut the path? Chainsaw or machete or something esle?


----------



## goathiker

Long handled bypass pruners and a weed eater. It hasn't been too bad so far and the goats are loving all the stuff thrown over their fence. I'm going to have a great New Years bonfire this year from the brush pile.


----------



## NubianFan

I bet! By the way, after all that worry, my goats wouldn't even eat the black walnut leaves....


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I've wondered if they even would like them. I think they would be pretty bitter.


----------



## NubianFan

Dru ate a couple of the youngest most tender leaves and moved on, the rest of them wouldn't touch them at all.


----------



## goathiker

My guys are going to estatic when they find out that the old growth Red Oak they have coveted so much now belongs to them. There's a really nice Ash, a Western Hawthorn, a Pin Oak, a Crabapple, and some smaller Alders as well on that line.


----------



## Chadwick

They are going to love that! I have found that oak is a preferred leaf around here, tryed some others but the oak is a hit!


----------



## NubianFan

They have a buffet now!


----------



## goathiker

This tree is amazing, I'd bet it's 70 to 100 years old. I'll take a picture of it when I get it cut out of the brush. I may just have to build a tree house retreat in it.


----------



## NubianFan

That'd be awesome.....


----------



## NubianFan

Well I gotta go scrounge up something to eat bbl


----------



## goathiker

I'm still trying to decide between Tuna Rice casserole or Tuna Noddle casserole...


----------



## Chadwick

I vote rice......as if I have any say!


----------



## goathiker

I could do Tuna gravy on baking powder biscuits too...


----------



## Chadwick

Ok, biscuits wins! Biscuits always win!


----------



## NubianFan

I love tuna noodle casserole but rarely ever make it.
Here is what I made, I completely made it up. I browned a pound of ground beef, added a can of kidney beans and a can of lime and cilantro rotel tomatoes, I added cumin, onion powder, garlic powder and cayenne pepper, and salt. I couldn't find the chili powder at all so it has no chili powder, I added half a can of tomato paste. I am going to serve it over cheddar chipolte zings crackers and add cheese on top....


----------



## ksalvagno

Cute dogs, Leslie. Are they doing better at your mom's? 

Jill, sounds similar to what we are doing. Never saw so many wild raspberry bushes in my life. Lots and lots of poison ivy and wild grape vines too. My arms and legs are a mess. Good thing I don't have a modeling job or something.


----------



## NubianFan

They are, they have really bonded to mom. They like everyone though, they are definitely people dogs.


----------



## Chadwick

Ok so any tips for feeding a piggie who wants it all, a good eater and a shy doe who let's anyone take her food?

Can't clip them to a feeding station because they are not tame yet.

I have been feeding the piggie inside the two girls outside, but then I gotta sit in the door so they can see each other but keep separate. Is this the way to go?


----------



## ksalvagno

Yes, you will just have to keep doing that. Is there a way to feed everyone inside but still be a block between the girls and the wether?


----------



## Chadwick

Once the really scared one gets comfy I can, but right now she hides in the corner while I am in the barn with the door shut, or runs out if the door is open. She is just too spooked to eat with me right there.


----------



## NubianFan

ok my food was good but boy howdy was it ever HOT. Note to self, do not substitute cayenne pepper powder for chili powder, they just aint the same. I even used about a third or less of the cayenne as I would have the chili and it still blew the top of my head off... oh well at least my sinuses are clear now....


----------



## Chadwick

Haha, yeah that's hot food! I have done that too!


----------



## goathiker

Well, hubby voted tuna gravy on rice because it's 98 degrees and he doesn't want me to run the oven. We just got a fresh tuna off the White Witch. Best food you ever ate and we buy right off the boat every year. 

It's supposed to average 103 degrees next week, oh joy...


----------



## NubianFan

Smart hubby, what is tuna gravy?


----------



## NubianFan

Yum fresh tuna! I'd be making rare-ish tuna steaks!!


----------



## goathiker

Tuna gravy is a basic white sauce with onion, garlic, parsley, and cooked flaked white tuna added. The gal on the White Witch always fillets out our tuna and separates white, pink, and red meat for us. The one we bought was almost 60 lbs.


----------



## NubianFan

That sounds truly delicious Jill. And that is great that she dresses it out and separates it out for you. I love tuna. I really like tuna steaks better than real steak hands down.


----------



## goathiker

Yep. I like to bake the little strip roasts too.

Bonus is Don is taking the head crabbing with a friend next Saturday. I can't wait for a nice Red Rock Crab...


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter is the crab lover. Not that I don't like it, I certainly will eat it. Especially fresh like that. I had fresh blue crabs when I lived in florida which were awesome. This far inland though, what you get for crab is pretty bad.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I actually can't stand seafood that isn't fresh or home processed. It doesn't travel well at all. Plus, I grew up down there on the docks. Once you've had the good stuff nothing else compares. If it's going to be that hot on Saturday, maybe I'll take the girls down with the shrimp traps while the guys are crabbing. It would give me an excuse to get really wet in the estuary.


----------



## NubianFan

Sounds like a good plan. Fun cool day spent and bonus of yummy shrimp at the end of it. Well I hate to skeddadle but I need to get a few things done before I turn in, Night Jill and all lurkers.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie


----------



## goathiker

Log Loader vs trapped bear.


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm

That is so AWSOME. It was so kind of him to help the poor thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Spot app.


----------



## Chadwick

Haha, bet that bear leaves then milk alone and goes back to berries, at least for a while....probably scared him to death!


----------



## goathiker

Yep, more than likely.


----------



## Chadwick

We have day camp this week of all weeks, 120 girls running and screaming, so the goats are on edge. This should desensitize them the when it is normally quiet they will feel like it's a ll peaceful.

Just stinks.


----------



## goathiker

That's okay, it's actually good for them to get used to everything all at once. The more like normal the camp is while they are new, the better for them to get all the shocks over with quickly.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yep  I let little kids run around a bit in the goat pens sometimes.... I think it's for them, as long as the goats don't get hurt 

Alright, so we're getting the two kids from Camanna in the first part of August!  I got pictures of Ella's doe kids, and I picked the blue roan pinto (that's what she calls it). She's so cute! Anna said she's got bigger, closer spaced teats and larger spring of rib. 

Now I gotta pick names for Ella's doe kid and Rhapsody's buck kid....

Buck kid Castle Rock Grand Torino x Camanna Sweet Rhapsody

Doe kid Castle Rock Grand Torino x Poppy Patch Brier Rose Ella

Any ideas?


----------



## goathiker

Camanna Grand Hallelujah for the buckling
Camanna Rock Rose Poppy for the doeling


----------



## Chadwick

Very cool Sydney !


----------



## Scottyhorse

You have GOT to be kidding me :hair: My mom now doesn't want me to get the kids :hair: It was a for sure thing, and she just called and we were talking about them and now it's a 'we'll have to think about it' now... :sigh:


----------



## goathiker

What? This stuff was all worked out last winter...


----------



## Scottyhorse

I know! :hair: I don't know why she wants to back out. :help:


----------



## Chadwick

Ouch, the dreaded we will think/talk about it! Thats a hard one to overcome, good luck!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thanks.... Didn't make me too happy when she told me that.


----------



## Chadwick

So a few days of hand feeding Oliver and Sofie and Sofie will come near only if I have food, Oliver will come just in case I have some! 

Yesterday he let me touch his neck and scratch behind his ears for a min. until he thought better!

Well we have a semi strong rain passing over and I figured I would go shut their door so it doesn't blow in, he walked up to me and just had a please do that scratch thing again look. So I obliged, he let me scratch his whole body! I started where I did it the day before then scratched spots I see him scratch, then all over, under his armpits down his front legs and the whole side of him. 

He had this look like "oh that's nice" the whole time then he nodded as if to say ok, I quit and he walked away. 

I am so stoked! I got a buddy!

Do girls usually take longer to come around or do you think that is just because they are 3 weeks younger?

I'm so happy!


----------



## goathiker

Part of it may be their age but part of is being does. The wethers have little fear and even less respect. They will come running for pets, treats, etc. They also don't think twice about trampling you for the arm load of hay you're carrying. The girls show more respect and are more gentle in asking for pets. They do seem to be a little more suspicious by nature.


----------



## goathiker

That's wonderful that he is coming around so fast. The girls will learn by watching him that you mean no harm.


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> They also don't think twice about trampling you for the arm load of hay you're carrying. The girls show more respect and are more gentle in asking for pets.


:shades: Who's goats we talkin' bout here? Certainly not mine :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Nacoma is starting to warm up a bit


----------



## Chadwick

Cool! Sofie was watching with a look that said why are you standing there, are you crazy!?!

But then came up and sniffed my hands, looked at Oliver then sniffed them again! I think she is the smart one, she just has an intelligent air about her.

I have always had a way with all animals, these are the first that took more than two days to win over, they are wonderful and worth it! Even though I took a horn up the nose the other day! My son made a movement that Oliver didn't like and he jerked, wham right up my sniffer!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Chad, I am so glad things are going well for you guys with your new goats  Yeah, gotta respect the horns :shades:


----------



## goathiker

Ah, my sweet girls come and push their heads against my legs to ask for petting. They get in my way and always have their heads stuck in the wrong dish at feeding time but, they don't knock me around much. 
The boys on the other hand rip the hay out of my arms and run off down the hill with it, knock me over while I'm pouring grain, and ask to be petted by biting and ramming every other goat in the area. 
We have discovered that the harder they are to handle in the pen, the better pack goat they make though so, what can you do. They do know what it means when they are too overbearing and I come in the pen with my goat beating stick.


----------



## NyGoatMom

My girls are good as long as I am not carrying food....the boys are still young yet but my buckling already is a trip hazard


----------



## Chadwick

Haha, goat beating stick!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Jill, do you happen to have the number that I call for the wa state scrapies program? Need to get all that figured out soon... Should I call them first or ADGA? Also, all of my goats are registered with AGS. I want to register them with ADGA too, so the kids can be double registered. How do I do that? If I need to just pick one for sanities sake with the scrapies thing, I will go with ADGA.


----------



## goathiker

Call 1-800-USDA-TAG. They will assign you a premises number and write down your ADGA tattoo number to used in place of tags. 
They will have more info as I'm sure there has been some changes to the program since '96.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ok, sounds good. Thanks  

So I am going to be writing three book reviews for a contest at the library. I was wondering if you guys would be willing to read them after I finish them and 'critique' it or just help me polish it off? I REALLY want to win!


----------



## Goatzrule

I would love to help you cuz I love to read and wright but I am not much of an editor.


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## Chadwick

Can you all tell me what you think of these hooves, this is the 4 month old and so the worst of the three but they all look like this, sort of leaning thing going on. I have a few picture so hold on a min.


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick

Last one.


----------



## goathiker

The inside toes are too long on all 4 hooves. You'll want to even the heels to the same length, then work on getting the excess toe off the inside cleats. Then when you smooth them with your planner take just a couple rasps more off the inside to leave them minutely shorter then the outside.


----------



## Chadwick

Ok thanks, is this going to be more difficult because they are young and the hooves are so small? Anything to know about that? And when would you do this very soon or soonish or when they are tame?


----------



## goathiker

The sooner it's done, the easier it will be to fix them. Chances are good that since they are so little it is all over grown wall and taking that off will fix the problem. 

The least stressful way to do it is to have your wife hold them in her lap and love on them while you trim.


----------



## Chadwick

Ok, I guess that will be a tomorrow thing then, oh boy this should be fun!


----------



## goathiker

It's usually not too bad with little ones. They quickly forget when they don't get hurt.


----------



## Chadwick

Ok, good, I was just worried that this would set us back with them getting comfortable with us.


----------



## NubianFan

Grrrr some people


----------



## Chadwick

What happened?


----------



## NubianFan

This guy that I used to think was a friend until he recently showed his true manipulative, two faced colors keeps texting me. I am just deleting them when they come in but he won't quit, you'd think he'd get the hint. Especially because the last time I communicated with him I called him on his bull and let him know in no uncertain terms just what I thought of his actions.


----------



## Chadwick

Just say, I am not going to be associated with you, leave me alone. If you continue to text it will be considered harassment.

That usually shuts them up.


----------



## Goatzrule

Just keep ignoring him. Can you block his number?


----------



## goathiker

If that doesn't work file a police report saying that he is stalking you.


----------



## Chadwick

Yep, it's unfortunate but some guys you just can't reason with.


----------



## NubianFan

LOL I think he really was stalking me once. He kept turning up everywhere I went. He had already scheduled all his classes and we only had one in common so he re did his whole schedule when he found out what classes I was taking and made it to where we had every single class together. He didn't tell me either, just the first day of classes there he is in every single one of my classes. Idiot. I am not scared of him though. He is more the annoy you to death type than the dangerous off balance type.


----------



## NubianFan

You guys remember him he is the same one that wanted me to give up a whole day of my weekend to haul those cross ties for him?


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah the rail road tie guy, did you end up hauling them?


----------



## NubianFan

Nope I told him no. And I found out that monday he talked someone else into doing it. He is just manipulative.


----------



## Goatzrule

Yes that is though but if he is making you uncomfortable then you should tell him and hopefully he will be able to respect you.


----------



## Chadwick

Don't hold back tell us how you really feel! Hahahaha


----------



## NubianFan

He came to me recently and told me something someone else had told him in confidence and asked him not to tell anyone. And he told me anyway, told me they asked him not to tell anyone and then had the gall to ask me not to tell anyone. So I went to the person who's confidence he betrayed and let them know he told me their secret. So they immediately jumped him, so again he had the GALL to jump me about me telling it. I told him. "I didn't tell anyone.... YOU did" and that is the truth, I didn't tell the secret back to the person I simply told him his confidence had been betrayed. So I never told anyone. He can't make me responsible because he can't keep his mouth shut. And I really respect the person he betrayed and I wanted him to know that he was telling his secrets.


----------



## Chadwick

Sounds like a not so interesting fellow.


----------



## Goatzrule

Well good for you. No matter what you are going to learn something from this that might help you later in life.


----------



## NubianFan

I'm so old already....
And he isn't the first weasel I've met or dealt with. I always knew he was a little weasely but the depths of his weaselness astounds me....


----------



## NubianFan

What's really funny, is that person is his boss. Mwa ha ha ha


----------



## Goatzrule

Well good for you, but not so good for him. Who knows he might be going for a wold record on weaselness


----------



## NubianFan

:slapfloor: He just might!!! and he just might win!!!! 

I should apologize to my ferrets..... they act nothing like that.....


----------



## Goatzrule

Hummm ill check for hm in the world record book. Hehehehe


----------



## NubianFan

Well I am sure he will be smiling in his picture because he thinks he is sooooo cute....


----------



## goathiker

The tills are open...Pot is officially on sale in Seattle WA...


----------



## Goatzrule

I'm sure he will be.


----------



## goathiker

LOL weaselness...I love it...


----------



## NubianFan

Its so nice to vent.... He just has been getting all up under my skin lately like a bad itch making me want to scream..... He has so many good people fooled. Completely fooled, at least I always knew he was a little bit manipulative and a suck up, but I had no idea the lengths he will go to just to get his way and what he wants.


----------



## NubianFan

On nicer news, it is about to storm like crazy here, it is already pouring rain, lightening and thundering but counties near us have been having high winds and 3 inch hailstones. I hope that stays away, but I kinda like the rain in a way. I wish I had my Crush here to snuggle with. I should text him and tell him I am scared of storms and see if he will come protect me LOL


----------



## Goatzrule

I finally found a horse barn that hopefully I will stay at for a long time.


----------



## NubianFan

That's cool Kelsie, what discipline do you ride?


----------



## Goatzrule

English, I want ro some day be in the Olympics. This place is HUGE!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's awesome Kelsie! 

Hey, did you get my messages on hangouts about Sandwich Fair??


----------



## NubianFan

Do you have your own horse or use the lesson horses? I took basic english/dressage lessons a few years back. I had ridden western all my life and wanted to try something different. It really was a lot of fun. I used the lesson horses, even though I had horses of my own. I figured I'd rather learn on a horse that already knows what he is doing than me and the horse both be learning at the same time. She usually had me ride the shorter of the three lesson horses and he didn't have an even cadence to his trot. It made it so hard for me to post to it, because it wasn't a true four beat trot and I could tell. She laughed at me and said no one else would even notice. She admitted though that he didn't have an even cadence. So she finally switched me to a tall willowly thoroughbred and let me ride him. He had a perfect even trot and voila! I finally really got posting.


----------



## Goatzrule

I am not sure. Where did you send it? Yeah you have to look at this place it's called Coyote Springs it has over 126 acres!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Goatzrule said:


> I am not sure. Where did you send it? Yeah you have to look at this place it's called Coyote Springs it has over 126 acres!


Hangouts/google chat...

Oh my!! Wow! That's big!!


----------



## Chadwick

So fed my sillies, split them up and Oliver finished his and instead of sitting in the door I caught him when he went to steal the girls food!

Stuck him in my lap and he settled right in got pets and waited nicely!

I know this is elementary stuff for you guys but it is exciting for me!


----------



## Mamaboyd

My boys are really bad for eating quick and going to steal the girls food. Glad everyone is settling in for you Chad, I find it so relaxing to sit and snuggle with the babies


----------



## Goatzrule

I use lesson horses.yes I don't if I will get a horse anytime soon bc I want to be able to advance onto other horses and not have to be held back untill I am at a level and if I am ready to add a horse into my life. Thats good I have been riding at five different barns since I was 6. But I had one horse this past winter that was myevery thing. She was my trainer's gf (Jodi) horse. Jodi loved me and thanked , e for riding her everytime she was there, the horses name was Azarah witch means Fire, or flower, she did not get ridden often and be came very hard to ride even the advanced ridders there were scared to ride her but I loved her so much, after a month she let me do anything on her well she was standing. There were times when I hated her but I learned a lot from her and I still miss her and love her.


----------



## Chadwick

I feel relaxed just watching them browse in the pasture, I can't wait for cuddles! That would be great!

The problem is I live where I work so I have a hard time not going to check on them during the day! I have been allowing myself once every two hours during the work day!!!


----------



## Goatzrule

My girls are too slow Paradise and Willow take forever. Ill feed them first then come back an hour later and they still won't be done.


----------



## NubianFan

That is good to improve your riding to not be tied to one horse. I never wanted to be that good of a rider but if you really want to do the olympics that is a good plan. The lesson barn I took lessons at was also a boarding barn and they had a trahkener boarding there. He was so huge and so cool. And the owner had some Swedish Warmbloods, but the lesson horses were two quarter horses and a thoroughbred. 
What do you want to ride in the olympics, dressage, jumping or eventing?


----------



## Goatzrule

Skyla I will check in the morning I can't get on there with the tablet.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Goatzrule said:


> Skyla I will check in the morning I can't get on there with the tablet.


Ok 

There is an app you know


----------



## Goatzrule

That is so cool! I've never seen that breed in person. I want to have my main foces on jumping and cross country, but It would also be good for me to learn dressage.


----------



## Goatzrule

I knonw but the tablet ismom's and she does not want me to download anything on it.


----------



## NubianFan

GRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:veryangry::GAAH::wallbang::angry::evil::hair:
He texted me four times and I ignored all those so now he has CALLED me and left a message..... GRRRRRRR


----------



## goathiker

All right guys, what is the secret to get your DH to QUIT filling his dishes full of water and leaving them in my sink? I have to clean up his greasy dishes full of cold water and the food he leaves in the sink before I can cook dinner every night. I absolutely hate it and he knows it...Geeze I just found a cup full water with sandblasting material in there ug...All he has to do is pile them neatly on the counter for peed sake.


----------



## goathiker

NubianFan said:


> GRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:veryangry::GAAH::wallbang::angry::evil::hair:
> He texted me four times and I ignored all those so now he has CALLED me and left a message..... GRRRRRRR


Yuck, he's escalating...


----------



## NubianFan

My solution is I don't have a husband.... but I don't recommend that solution. :mecry:


----------



## Chadwick

Funny I hate wet dirty dishes and my wife does that!

Put the wet dirty dish next to his chair in the living room and say " it was still full I thought you weren't done with it so I brought it in so you can finish it!"


----------



## ksalvagno

What irritates the heck out of him? Start doing it. Either that or don't make dinner.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, ignoring isn't working, you may have to say something to him Leslie.


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> Funny I hate wet dirty dishes and my wife does that!
> 
> Put the wet dirty dish next to his chair in the living room and say " it was still full I thought you weren't done with it so I brought it in so you can finish it!"


:hammer: :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> Yeah, ignoring isn't working, you may have to say something to him Leslie.


The thing is I work with him. And he has a lot of good people completely fooled. So if I tell him to bug off he will probably go to all of them and spin it to where I am the big ole meanie that was so offensive to him and he just doesn't understand why I am being ugly to him and not talking to him.

But you are right, it will probably come down to me telling him in no uncertain terms to leave me alone. After our last conversation the one where he jumped on me for telling the confidence that HE actually told, I came thisclose to telling him to lose my number. In some ways I wish I had now.


----------



## Chadwick

So anybody have goats that don't wanna go to bed? I have been able to get them in the barn with ease....till tonight! I went out they refused, I told them they had a few more min. When I went back it was like trying to push pudding! Silly goats!


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah the co-worker thing adds a fun layer to it!


----------



## NubianFan

anywho, who cares about weaselieness....
I want to snuggle with my crush..... 
That is more exciting to talk about....
I wonder if I could lure him with baked goods....


----------



## NubianFan

My goats go to bed on their own better than any chicken I have had ever has. Stinkers....


----------



## goathiker

Tell him you really really want to go camping this summer but, you're uncomfortable going by yourself. Then manage a snuggly night by the fire...


----------



## NubianFan

My best friend says I have missed all kinds of hints he has dropped. She says he has basically asked me out several times and I haven't taken the bait. But I don't see it. I am so dumb about this stuff. I feel like I have been the one dropping hints. It is worse than a cheesy romantic comedy. Neither of us have any idea what we are doing I don't think.


----------



## NubianFan

I am tempted to take Chad's advice and just kiss him.....


----------



## ksalvagno

Then it is time to stop dropping hints and just ask the man out. Just ask him to have lunch.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah! Kiss him!


----------



## NubianFan

I figure he'd either puke, punch me or kiss me back :lol: and either way I'd know... It would kind of be a relief in some ways. And in other ways. :worried:


----------



## goathiker

Better to know than to sit and wonder for so long...


----------



## NubianFan

Good grief lightening just hit so close the entire house shook, that is the second time tonight that has happened.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, like I said, if you are enjoying the what if then don't, but if you truly want more than go for it!

Do the sweet southern girl thing and peck him on the cheek.


----------



## Chadwick

I saw Arkansas on the TV tonight and thought of you. Are you in a totally flat area? I saw land that was soo flat it was boring!


----------



## NubianFan

You know how sometimes you go swimming and the water is really really cold, so you stick your toes in first, then slowly ever so slowly get in a little deeper and a little deeper getting one body part used to the water at a time. And the WHOLE time you know you should just duck under the water real quick and get it over with, but you just can't bring yourself to do it???? Yeah that is where I am......


----------



## NubianFan

Oh gosh no, I am in the foothills of the Ozarks It is rolling hills here I am a total hillbilly. I actually live on top of a big hill that they call a mountain, it isn't actually a mountain but it is one of the biggest hills around so they named it "so and so mountain" even though it isn't officially a mountain. I live right on the tippy top at the highest point. If I look north it slopes downward and if I look south it slopes downward. If I look east is slopes downward. And West it stays the same for a while then slopes downward. 
I hate flatland I can't deal well with it.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey guys :wave: haven't been on because the internet has been moody ...


----------



## NubianFan

moody internet.... maybe it needs a vacation? Or a bubble bath....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need a bubble bath and a vacation! Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'll take both :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

What about a bubble bath while on vacation while drinking hot tea and eating fresh baked cookies....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes I love your ideas!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like Karen's and Chad's advice!  :laugh: coming form someone who has the same problem as you  
But, my guy has school he needs to focus on right now.. So.. That is my new excuse  lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

Those too :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Although hot tea is a morning thing for me, right now I could go for a cold beer and some chips and salsa!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> What about a bubble bath while on vacation while drinking hot tea and eating fresh baked cookies....


Oh sounds perfect!!  me wants in!
What kind of tea?? :chin: that makes all the difference  lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

Mint of course! With lots of sugar!!!! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Mint of course. Or English breakfast. I have plantation mint.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Mint of course! With lots of sugar!!!! :lol:


You know me so well!  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Mint of course. Or English breakfast. I have plantation mint.


Sounds perfect to me! 
I must make me some mint tea in the morning now! LOL!


----------



## NubianFan

I have a pkg of nestle tollhouse cookie dough in the frig calling my name.... can y'all hear it ..... Leslie...Leslie....Leslie....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!
I want some cookie dough... That sounds yummy!


----------



## NubianFan

Or was that my crush...;-) Leslie....Leslie....Leslie.... :greengrin:


----------



## NubianFan

Good I thought that was just me hearing things...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh cookie doe! I can't control myself around that stuff! Once I ate a whole roll raw in one sitting.. I later regretted it but it was great at the time!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> You know me so well!  :lol:


:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Or was that my crush...;-) Leslie....Leslie....Leslie.... :greengrin:


:lol:


----------



## NubianFan

:slapfloor: :lol: :ROFL: I tickled myself :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

Okay I better get off here before I cause anymore madness and mayhem. LOL My specialties. Y'all have a good night. TTYTML


----------



## COgoatLover25

Leslie...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! :laugh:

Look, Lindsay is calling you now! Lol!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yah! Cause she's forgetting something ! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But I like madness!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

WHAT am I forgetting? I can't do an installment of the story tonight I just can't.


----------



## COgoatLover25

:'( :'( :'(


----------



## NubianFan

I have ferrets named Rascal and Rowdy and I said if I ever get anymore It would be girlfriends for them named Chaos and Commotion, but I think Madness and Mayhem would be a good name for a pair also.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Tomorrow we will get more right?? You left us hanging at a good part!

I'm headed to bed now... Night y'all  talk to ya tomorrow


----------



## NubianFan

I can't too late at night and I am still mad I typed a whole chapter last night and cyberspace ate it. I will do one soon I promise. It is like a horse soap opera....


----------



## NubianFan

Okay night for real guys!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Night Leslie and Skyla !


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night! Now I will be bored! It's only 8:30 here! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

9:30 here, I'll be on and off lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I gotta pasturize some milk soon but I'm tired from workin all day!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

G'Night yep bored because we all know I'm boring  

Type your story on notebook or word then copy and paste Leslie. Then if the app eats it you still have it.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Today my buckling drank less than half his bottle.. He wanted the grain instead.. Mayb he's trying to wean himself? I hope not! Then I will have too much extra milk!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

How old is he?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> G'Night yep bored because we all know I'm boring
> 
> Type your story on notebook or word then copy and paste Leslie. Then if the app eats it you still have it.


U can't be boring if u hike with goats! I bet ur awesome!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> How old is he?


He just turned 3 months 2 days ago

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Well, sometimes I feel like talking and other times not. We are going to climb a mountain with our goats the end of August though. It will be a big test for everyone.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Well, sometimes I feel like talking and other times not. We are going to climb a mountain with our goats the end of August though. It will be a big test for everyone.


That sounds like fun! I think my wether Eddie would love hiking! But he's a little fat..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've acquired 5 extra dogs, 3 birds, a chameleon, a leopard gecko, some seahorses and another salt tank to take care of for the next 2 weeks. 
The good news is she made it to TN just fine. And while they had a 2 hr layover in L.A, she decided that she's never seen much smog and rooftops in her life, or seen so many people before, and she says they all smell bad :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I'll never forget the first time I took DH to Cali. We came over the hill to drop into Walnut and the smog was just laying in the valley. He was appalled...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's awful out here. That and the chemical spray, its disgusting, I hate how they have to wreck everything.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Out here?? It's quite nice where I live  what part of Cali did you visit? It's quite a large state 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

In in NorCal. And in my county (Nevada county) they do nothing but spray the air daily, you can taste the chemicals they spray. Get down to Sac, and there's so much smog, I couldn't believe it! 
And Shasta and Orland are HORRIBLE! Goodness I'm amazed they're still alive!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm about 30 minutes from a big city and 10 minutes from town, but our town has become quite busy and they keep building more and more houses that are starting to get closer to our farm lands.. I wish they would all stay away! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Shoot Lacey, they spray us all the time too. All my goats are getting dark pigment over their backs. 

Happy Cali, we were picking up someone from Los Angeles prison. That was a story on it's own...
What is your name by the way? I'm Jill


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's funny, it says "Welcome to Sacramento, the City of Trees" and you look around and try your hardest to find one... ruining the world, one step at a time. 

My town is probably 3 square miles and they want to push 1000 homes in here, there's not enough room for the people we have!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi Jill! I'm Darlene! You can call me Dee if you like 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It's funny, it says "Welcome to Sacramento, the City of Trees" and you look around and try your hardest to find one... ruining the world, one step at a time.
> 
> My town is probably 3 square miles and they want to push 1000 homes in here, there's not enough room for the people we have!


Ya I drove through sac to get my buckling and I thought the same thing!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Hey all, a quick question: is OFF spray safe for goats? I ran out of my regular goat spray, so I've used the OFF for a couple days (the mosquitos are THICK right now). Just a light coat, not on the face. So is it ok? I'm guessing since people use it it's ok for goats, but I just wanna be sure .


----------



## goathiker

It's not really safe for skin. People are only supposed to put it on their clothing.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

True, didn't think of that...so should I stop then? Like I said its just on the top of their fur, a light coat. I suppose them licking it would be a bad idea...

What is the active ingredient in animal bug sprays?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've used OFF before, just not on the udder, privates, or face, only a quick spray on the legs.
And I was contemplating a quick spray on the small dogs, they're such flea magnets, and that stuff works great to kill them!

But yeah, I just can't believe how much they're spraying, especially Shasta. Blows my mind. Maybe that's the second link to all the bad kiddings (and other labor troubles).


----------



## goathiker

I don't know why they want to build more houses. There's empty houses everywhere out here. Maybe they should let the mills open again instead...I get tired of people "saving" the old growth forests that are really planted crops. The only real old growth forest is the Red woods...


----------



## canyontrailgoats

We might go to an Oregon beach for vacation next year, that should be fun. Then I can finally see some red woods


----------



## goathiker

Ah, let me know where you might be. Come to the central coast, it's the most fun...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey Jill..... before I freak out... this isn't normal is it? She had a teensy pink tinge on her vulva 2 days ago, and this is from tonight. She's had absolutely no discharge until the pink tinge from the other day. 
This is the 11yr possibly/most likely cystic doe. She has been housed with the buck since December, thought she had a false pregnancy after May rolled around and no kids (lost the plug and was making a bit of an udder).

But now there's this brownish bloody discharge.... She's got some died stuff on her tail too, and she's normally very clean back there.


----------



## goathiker

Not normal but, not horrible. It looks like a bladder infection to me. Just do a round of Tetracycline and heavy vit. C.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, will do. Is that something an older goat is just more susceptible to get?


----------



## goathiker

Yep, just like elderly people. Their muscles don't push all the urine out anymore leaving a bit of old urine all the time. Keeping her on a couple vit C's in her grain daily would help keep her bladder healthy.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I'm glad it's not something horrible! Thanks Jill! 

Gonna do the dishes and crash, I've been up since 2am :coffee2:


----------



## goathiker

3:30 here. Still gotta few things to finish up. I am about ready to start pot shotting bebes at the neighbors dog when he barks all night.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sounds like a couple lovely dogs I'm stuck with for the next two weeks, and a bird....


----------



## goathiker

Ah yes, sounds like fun. Not


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

At least one of them was one of my bottle pups, I don't mind the little Ginger Snap, she's incredibly quite compared to the rest 

They're all being quite for now, so I'm going to try to get some dishes done, and get some shut eye. 
Night Jill


----------



## Goatzrule

Good morning!


----------



## Chadwick

Good morning!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Mornin everyone!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Did my first hoof trim on my three today, boy is that fun! Did pretty good, didn't get them perfect but a whole lot better than before. I figure on doing it often for a while to get them back without overstepping my skill level! That level is not on the scale yet! 

Between you all and a good video on YouTube it wasn't too hard, one because they are young and it wasn't bad and two because it was mostly wall like Jill said.

Thanks Jill for the pep talk!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Congrats chad! I bet they feel better already! And I totally agree with you, doing a little bit often is much better then taking off too much all at once, especially while you and the kids are getting used to it. This will help you get a feel for it and get the kids used to it. As long as you stay calm and patient with them but at the same time let them know what you want from them, this will be a great training and taming experience! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm off to work.. Have a great day! I get off early today then I'm taking my goats to their new home! I will miss them :'(


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Goatzrule

Trimming is fun


----------



## sassykat6181

I show all new owners how to trim before they leave with their new kid(s)


----------



## Goatzrule

Same here, shots and wormer


----------



## Chadwick

Well, new trimming development one of us is limping....except it's me! I pulled a muscle in my upper thigh while we were doing it! Usually when a newbie trims there is a chance of a goat limping.....I just did it the other way around! Hahaha


----------



## Chadwick

I took everything to the sole and just enough sole to "clean" it just to see white. I figure they can feel better without the walls all folded under, climb on the rocks and we will get more done next time.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Congratulations Chad ...you've trimmed your goats hooves :fireworks:


----------



## Chadwick

Hahahaha, the small victories!


----------



## Chadwick

It's all so exciting when you are new to it, I bet you all think I am nutty!


----------



## CritterCarnival

Chadwick said:


> It's all so exciting when you are new to it, I bet you all think I am nutty!


But it's the best kind of nutty...a kind we all here can relate to!!


----------



## NubianFan

Without further ado
The puppies


----------



## ksalvagno

Cuties!


----------



## NubianFan

Thanks Karen! They are sweethearts


----------



## Chadwick

They are so cute! And they exist! Haha, I like them.


----------



## NubianFan

Karen look what I just found on craigslist!
http://littlerock.craigslist.org/grq/4560841440.html


----------



## Chadwick

Seven dusted and put new bedding, apparently this bedding is better than the last, they are eating it! Will the seven dust hurt them I am sure it has so e on it.


----------



## NubianFan

It will make their mouth tingle and make them have sparkly gas....
Just kidding I have no idea.
Where did you dust and how much. I would think if it is just a small amount they will be okay.


----------



## NubianFan

I tried today Chad, I really tried.....


----------



## goathiker

Sevin's Dust? No idea don't use the stuff...

You tried to kiss your crush????

Alright I'm vowels deep in the Milwaukie Protocol. I'll pop in and out.


----------



## NubianFan

No but I tried to talk to him about stuff.
Didn't happen. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## ksalvagno

NubianFan said:


> Karen look what I just found on craigslist!
> http://littlerock.craigslist.org/grq/4560841440.html


I didn't realize that online bidding group was all over the country. You can get alpacas pretty cheap that way.


----------



## Chadwick

Good job Leslie! You can do it!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry for jumping in off topic....

Jill, I don't have any good tetracycline drugs, or penicillin apparently. .. and in the deep depths of the fridge I found some oxymycin which expired in 09 and a bottle of tylan200 with expired 2 years ago.
I have like two dollars and can't get any la200 today.

She's also running a 105* fever so I gave her banamine, and she's limping on a front leg? :shrug: no discharge today though.

Oh and I also have a one year expired bottle of Naxcel, but it's only been in the fridge, I've heard it needs to be frozen?


----------



## goathiker

Wow, that's a hard one. Expired antibiotics can destroy the kidneys. Then all bets are off. 

The fever is probably from the infection. The limp could be unrelated or could be a mild founder from the fever. She does really need the Oxytet.


----------



## COgoatLover25

What happens when an antibiotic expires Jill? Does it just go bad?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well crap! Let me see if I can pull a rabbit outa somewhere....


----------



## goathiker

COgoatLover25 said:


> What happens when an antibiotic expires Jill? Does it just go bad?


The way the chemicals are mixed change. It actually becomes a different chemical.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thanks Jill, that's totally good to know


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, borrowed $40 from sis and got to the feed store 5 minutes before they closed. Cost $38 for the tiniest bottle of la200! Jeez.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

At least it didn't cost $41


----------



## goathiker

LOL that would be my luck.


----------



## Chadwick

I swear the old ways I learned when I was young.....we used to put seven dust down everywhere in bedding! Looked at it, not suggested for animals! So I re cleaned the whole barn and rinsed it all down replaced with clean bedding. I doubt it will do anything to them with the little they ate but why risk it.


----------



## Chadwick

Glad you got it!


----------



## NubianFan

Soooooo let's party.... who has the cheese dip.....


----------



## NubianFan

We could make a pinata shaped like a goat, but then would we want to beat it with a stick and bust it?


----------



## NubianFan

What's a Huacaya Karen it says breed. Are there different breeds of Alpacas? And if so what are the different breeds?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, yeah it was already more than double what the nice feed store would have cost me. But they close at 5 so that wasn't doable. 

But seriously, those guys are robbers. I was 12 cents short on a bale of hay one day, and they wouldn't let me buy it being 12 cents short! 12 freaking cents that I couldn't scrounge up, they went hungry that day.


----------



## NubianFan

I am going to just keep talking until someone answers me like a little kid that has eaten too much candy....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Soooooo let's party.... who has the cheese dip.....


I have water!  :ROFL: and oatmeal...


----------



## NubianFan

That stinks Lacie, you shoulda went over pulled a handful of the hay off the bale said here keep this 12 cents worth and I'll take the rest.....


----------



## NubianFan

Oh gosh I actually LOVE oatmeal, but it DOES NOT love me. (trust me don't ask) I seriously don't think me having any oatmeal is a good idea!!!!!


----------



## goathiker

I have Cheese Whiz and Ranch...


----------



## NubianFan

After taking two weeks leave without pay I am about in the same boat, only I have plenty of food, I am a food hoarder and I made sure I bought all the animal feed before anything this last check so they are all good for a while. But I have weird assortments of food, I sometimes have to be very creative to make a meal...


----------



## NubianFan

Ever seen the Blue Brothers Jill? "You got my Cheez Whiz, boy?"


----------



## ksalvagno

Huacaya are the teddy bear looking alpacas. Suri are the dredgelock looking alpacas. There are 2 types of alpacas. Most people only know the Huacaya since they are more popular.


----------



## goathiker

I love the Suris. I've always wanted to corn rows on one LOL


----------



## NubianFan

You know for some reason this sounds familiar have I asked you this question before? If I have forgive me, because I didn't remember.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

If I didn't feel so icky tonight the ranch and cheese wiz would sound yummy with some carrots and crackers right about now lol


----------



## Chadwick

So is Jill bringing the goat beating stick for the piñata?


----------



## ksalvagno

I have no idea if you asked it before. Honestly can't remember.


----------



## NubianFan

Hey I like Cheez Whiz and ranch. I actually love oatmeal it just doesn't like me. So you know what I have a lot of in my cabinets? Oatmeal.... Yep I think I have three super sized boxes of it right now... daughter eats it some though....


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> I love the Suris. I've always wanted to corn rows on one LOL


LOL Don't say that in front of a suri person. They would probably have palpitations or something.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I sold 2 of my goats.. Just dropped them off. I'm sad but relieved at the same time. And I will miss Ginger!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

So, back hooves are smaller than front? Never noticed it till I got mine, now I see it in all the pictures!


----------



## Chadwick

I love irish steel cut oats.....I could have that three times a week plain!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cup of hot tea to sooth the belly


----------



## NubianFan

I can't believe it is 9 already. I feel like I just got off work.... blah.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But it's not 9! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

No it is 9:15 here 7:15 there


----------



## NubianFan

It's 9 o clock somewhere! LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Bleh, it's still 100* outside! It was 104 yesterday, slightly too warm for my tastes. I like it to be about 80.


----------



## NubianFan

I like it to be about 65


----------



## NubianFan

Not my men, the temperature.


----------



## Chadwick

It's 68 here!


----------



## NubianFan

Lucky dog!


----------



## Mamaboyd

it's 56 degrees here  too chilly lol. Spent the afternoon rounding up too many to count baby chicks that their moms decided to hatch outside of the coop...so far counting at about 48 lol...another hen is setting on a nest. what the heck am I going to do with so many birds?


----------



## NubianFan

56!!!!!!!!! While I would be fine with that most of the time.... NOT in JULY!!!! wowsa......


----------



## ksalvagno

Raise them to eat!


----------



## NubianFan

I certainly hope you are talking about the chickens!!!! :shocked:


----------



## Mamaboyd

I need a bigger coop built to keep them all ontop of all my other chickens lol. There definitely would be more eggs to sell and I guess we could put some in the freezer! I haven't had to use my hovabator incubator in a few years :lol:. Coop will have to be built after another goat shelter is built!


----------



## NubianFan

I need to go to bed but I don't want to....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need to pasteurize milk before bed and I don't want to..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

Chadwick said:


> I swear the old ways I learned when I was young.....we used to put seven dust down everywhere in bedding! Looked at it, not suggested for animals! So I re cleaned the whole barn and rinsed it all down replaced with clean bedding. I doubt it will do anything to them with the little they ate but why risk it.


I use sevin dust on the floor before I put fresh shavings down in the goat stalls. I also occasionally dust the chickens with it. I bought Cylence pour-on this season to try for lice & mites and it works great.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My NDX wanted to say hi!








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I don't use anything in the bedding. I want the bedding to compost for building soil. Stuff like that kills the good bugs that help with break down.


----------



## Mamaboyd

We don't use anything on our goat bedding either..but if I were going to use anything I would use food grade DE.


----------



## goathiker

DE??? Ew, gasp, choke, Blech... Sorry, I used to live where it is mined. Nasty nasty stuff. Really bad for male animals too. It causes silica stones.


----------



## Chadwick

My goats are just starting to talk to each other, it is very quiet and not often. It's like a mumble Ma a a a a and about half as loud as a human talking lowly. Mostly to tell the other to stop doing something


----------



## Goatzrule

Kg jdhsu Gaaaaaaaaahhhhhh! Excitement overload! Ahhhhhjjh!


----------



## Chadwick

That's a lot of chicks momma B !


----------



## Chadwick

What's up excitement?


----------



## Goatzrule

Well my cousin who her family is in the army and they moved to Germany for 5 years and she is finally coming home and it will be during the fair. (I love the fairs, its 1/2 of my life)


----------



## Chadwick

Awesome! Nothing better than family! Congrats!


----------



## Goatzrule

Thanks.


----------



## Chadwick

I have heard the area around the bases in Germany are really cool! I bet they have some good stories!


----------



## mayia97420

I visited my son while he was stationed in Germany and it was way kool.


----------



## NubianFan

I wanna go to Germany.... particularly the black forest area......


----------



## goatygirl

Me too!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:stars: It maybe worked! :greengrin: Moon is definitely in heat, and is receptive! 

Not so much about Wildflower though :/ whatever if I don't get any kids at all from her in the spring, I'm putting her down, I've fed her for 6 years and got two sets of kids from her, she's definitely not paying for herself.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Why not just sell her instead?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, because she's such a hard breeder, that'll be a problem I'm pushing off on someone else. Keeping a doe from her would let me know if it was just her or the something she'll pass down.

She's not a young doe either, if she were easy to breed I'd have maybe 2 more kiddings from her anyhow.

And she always gets sick after she kids too, and she's a hard keeper, there is just no plus side to her.


----------



## Goatzrule

their pictures they posted on fb are really cool and pretty.


----------



## Goatzrule

sell her as a pet


----------



## Chadwick

So I had a day sort of like yours at work today Leslie !


----------



## NubianFan

uh oh what happened?


----------



## Chadwick

My boss has been making phone calls to pool repair contractors. So have I neither of us can seem to get someone to quote the job. Weird especially when coming from Florida land of pool contractors. So today he calls and yelled at me about not getting a quote so I asked him if he got one he said no and said this is gonna be a circle of life thing if you don't get a quote! 

I texted him and explained that if neither of us can get a bid then it obviously was not my negligence and that I would not stand for being bullied or yelled at and that threats were unacceptable in the professional workplace. I said this is the second time and the next time I would be going to HR and making a complaint.

I just will not put up with that, I have a great camp resume and don't need to be here to do what I love! I turned down 5 camps when I was looking for a new camp!


----------



## NubianFan

Good for you!! Speaking of the jerk just texted me again today.


----------



## Chadwick

Oh wow, he gets points for persistence!


----------



## Chadwick

Three. Times now I have gone out back and gotten a Ma a a a greeting! I think it's Sofie, does this mean I am accepted?


----------



## NubianFan

yep!


----------



## Chadwick

Yay! It is so quiet and sweet! I love it!


----------



## NubianFan

Hee hee hee. I do believe you are hooked.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, I'm done for! Oliver is now in my pocket whenever I am capable of giving food! As soon as he figures out that I am not he has this look like ugh, and walks off!

Sofie comes close, but will not be touched by any means, I don't push it at all.

Alice is still spooked but will come near if I am outside the fence!


----------



## NubianFan

I just watched two episodes of Melissa and Joey back to back


----------



## Chadwick

Never heard of it, comedy?


----------



## goathiker

Hey guys, few more pictures on the vacation thread... will up load the last of them tonight...

Wow, so the Milwaukee Protocol is fairly amazing. This particular scientist cured a case of Rabies in a human with it...The only EVER survivor of Rabies. BUT, doctors won't use it because they don't know why it worked. Maybe since they are dealing with a disease that is 100% fatal, they should ask different questions and figure out who it would work on.


----------



## NubianFan

Chad yeah it is a super silly romantic comedy with Melissa Joan Hart as city council woman Mel Burke and Joey Lawrence as Joe Longo her live in male nanny. Of course there is chemistry between the two of them. 

Jill seems like they'd go ahead and try it anyway on a 100% fatal disease like Rabies just to try to save the person. What on earth could it hurt?


----------



## Chadwick

Wiki says it was successful for two children.


----------



## goathiker

The idea is that they put the person in a deep deep coma so that the virus can't use their nervous system against them. They keep them there for 10 days to 2 weeks allowing the immune system to catch up and destroy the virus. The girl that was saved did have some damage, she had to relearn like anyone else who has been in that profound of a coma BUT, she's alive and her mind is fine...

Not everyone's immune system would kick in of course but, even if they saved 50% or even 25% that's still saving some. 
There are more than a million deaths a year from Rabies and it's a horrible horrible death. The worst that would happen is that they would die in a deep coma instead of screaming in pain and trying to bite their families...


----------



## goathiker

Chadwick said:


> Wiki says it was successful for two children.


So, they did prove it again...Awesome!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah I just don't see why they wouldn't try. That just seems stupid not to try. I am so cynical anymore but it makes me think they won't try due to some money issue. There isn't the right pocketbooks behind it for whatever reason.


----------



## Chadwick

I never realized it was that serious a problem for humans!


----------



## goathiker

It is in developing countries with stray dogs everywhere. The children in particular are in danger because they play where the stray dogs live.


----------



## NubianFan

Did I even tell y'all I got bitten by a dog doing a home visit? There is a rabies preventative vaccine for humans but you can only get it in the US if you work in a job that is high risk for dog bites, like dog catcher or policeman or something similar. I think they ought to allow people like me that do home visits to take it, I would have taken it if I could have. I have been bitten twice in my life by dogs with no proof of having been vaccinated. So I had to play the waiting game.


----------



## Chadwick

That's a fun wait! Not


----------



## goathiker

Anyone can get those shots here. My daughter was vaccinated for Rabies when bitten by a tiny dog at the movie theater. They were just very expensive $100 per shot and she had to have 5 of them.


----------



## Chadwick

Must be difficult to manufacture if it's $100 and restricted in some states


----------



## NubianFan

yeah anyone can get the shot or series of shots after they are bitten but there is a preventative shot that you can get BEFORE you are bitten. Just like vaccinating a dog to prevent rabies, but they only give it to select people. You still have to take another shot after a bite, but not a series and you are already at least partly protected. I really think you are already protected but they give the after shot just to be on the safe side. I researched it all after my mom got bitten because she was freaking out. I really wasn't too worried about either of my bites because of the situations I was relatively sure the dogs weren't rabid.


----------



## Chadwick

I swear Sofie's horns have grown an inch in this week!

The girls have what looks like a hollow starter horn with the real horn inside and the real horn is growing out under this, is this a normal thing?

Oliver is having a flaky horn 4 month thing going on, I think I heard this is normal.


----------



## goathiker

On to this weeks study project...Sent you a PM Karen


----------



## Chadwick

What are we studying? Unless it's secret!


----------



## Chadwick

It is! You guys are CIA! Haha


----------



## goathiker

Pfftt...How insulting...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Here is the Castle Rock Gran Torino x Poppy Patch Briar Rose Ella doeling  Haven't thought of a name, but thinking something to do with the dams name. 

Anyways...


----------



## NubianFan

Adorable Sydney Congrats!!!


----------



## goathiker

Sterling Rose


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Good for you!! Speaking of the jerk just texted me again today.


You could block his number, or let me talk to em


----------



## NubianFan

you can't block texts


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Does you're phone not have that function? I can block numbers and they can't contact me again when I do that.


----------



## NubianFan

I can block them, but texts still come through. All it blocks is calls. I have tried in the past. I just have been ignoring them. I haven't answered anything he has sent or anytime he has called since the day he said that stuff.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, isn't he persistent! You'd think he'd just stop. :scratch:


----------



## NubianFan

He's a moron and he is so used to getting his way he just can't believe it when he doesn't. 
Thing is, I don't play that way. He picked the wrong person to push around and manipulate. I give people a lot of chances, I try to see things from their perspective, but when I am done, I am done.


----------



## NubianFan

Sorry I have been so off and on tonight but I found a crazy 80's romantic comedy movie that I watched when I was about 17 and fell in love with and haven't seen it for been able to find it since. So I found it on netflix and I had to watch it and get my daughter to watch it with me too.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Sterling Rose


I like that one, I'll have to consider it.


----------



## goathiker

Geeze, I sent Chad a link to what I was looking at and he disappeared, I wonder if the Black Suburbans showed up at his house...


----------



## NubianFan

Either that or an 80's movie!!!!
Don't know which is worse!!!


----------



## NubianFan

I don't want to go to bed, but I guess I should......... waaaahhhhh :mecry:


----------



## goathiker

Nothing better than a Molly Ringwald marathon.


----------



## goathiker

Ah, it's okay. G'Night Leslie.


----------



## NubianFan

Night everyone


----------



## Scottyhorse

G'night, Leslie :wave:

Hey Jill, couple of questions on Nacoma 

How much oats were you feeding him?

Also, apparently 'they' don't like wethers to have empty sacks at fairs, or just really tiny ones. Could I band him? Pretty sure he would fit in the bander.


----------



## goathiker

He was getting 2 cups twice a day and geeze, I hate that he has to go through that. It would work but, poor baby...He's done exactly right for a pack boy...


----------



## Scottyhorse

I know, me too. :/ I don't like it. I'd leave him, but the fair is really cracking down on rules this year.


----------



## goathiker

What if I got a Neuter certificate from the vet and sent it to you?


----------



## Scottyhorse

That might work, I will call the extension office tomorrow.


----------



## goathiker

Okay, let me know.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Why can't they have empty sacks?

Alright so my mom decided to throw some lavender oil on my goats while I was gone, to "keep the bugs off". PURE oil, maybe 1/2 tsp each that she rubbed on their fur. And of COURSE they lick it off when itchy. Is this gonna bother them, do you think? 

I must admit, they smell beautiful :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I will 

What did that one lady say about bringing young pack wethers to fair? Forgot to ask...


----------



## goathiker

She said that her manual got thrown out, but, that carrying weight that one time wouldn't hurt them if it isn't excessive.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Um is it ok to limit a dogs' water intake?? We have to use one of those slow feeder bowls for our biggest dog, because he eats super fast, then chugs a bunch of water then he would puke. We started using the slow feeder bowl, and no more puking. But he still drinks his water down SUPER fast. Today he has puked FOUR times, once this afternoon, and just now three times in a row. Usually he waits till he gets outside to puke, but he couldn't just now. It's mostly just water, but A LOT. It's so nasty..... I'm tired of cleaning up puke. :GAAH:


----------



## goathiker

He has hunger pukes...Bet your dog food is mostly corn.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh I'm sure, it's the cheapest stuff my parents can buy :sigh:

Well. Cleaning that was disgusting.


----------



## goathiker

This I've never understood but, don't get me started on it...You old dog is like he has a eating disorder because he can no longer digest his food. He will slowly starve to death on bad food.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Really? Well that's a scary thought. He's actually preeeetty fat right now. But, I hate seeing them eat that crappy food, so I will suggest switching to a better food.... Doubt they will actually do it though :sigh:


----------



## goathiker

At home my dogs eat raw chicken. That's a big step though and yes REAL food for your animals is really expensive. Grow up faster so you can come down here and let me teach you. Can you manage 2 birthdays a year?


----------



## Scottyhorse

My brother is in charge of feeding the dogs, no way in heck he would touch a raw chicken (or a cooked one likely  )
I'm not sure I want to feed raw either (right now anyways) but a quality bagged food.


----------



## goathiker

Dogs have lived with humans for 40,000 years. New discovery, pretty cool really. Dog food has been around for 80 years...


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm gunna go to bed. Just had a big nose bleed :lol:


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Sydney ttyl...


----------



## Chadwick

I see Ni is here! Yay! How ya doing Ni!?


----------



## nchen7

I'm baaaacckkkk!!! Finally got Internet, and caught up on this thread!

Things r good. Chad, glad you got your goaties! And no, you're not crazy. You're just in love with your new furbabies. Everyone here understands

It's great being back on the mainland. I've been loving everything, except the no animals part but we're a bit transient at the moment, so it's good to not be tied with with animals.....

We're going to talk to the bank for a mortgage today and hopefully next week we can start looking at land!!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Ni!!!!!!! :hug: Good to see your back.


----------



## nchen7

I'm glad to be back!!! Had some TGS withdrawal.....

Ok...bank time. fingers crossed we get approved!


----------



## ksalvagno

Glad you had a safe trip Ni. I hope you get that loan.


----------



## Chadwick

Are you going through temperature shock, or just loving it?


----------



## Chadwick

So Jill again in her infinite wisdom calls another design flaw correctly. Went into the barn today to find Oliver doing this?!?!


----------



## nchen7

just loving it! love this cool weather. been around 20C, give ore take a few degrees both ways. soooo nice!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ni!!  :hug: 
Good luck at the bank


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Whoops.. Just realized how long ago you posted that :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

I am always answering old posts!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think giving Nehru a doe in heat yesterday is sending him into rut today :lol: He's peeing all over himself today, and his scent glands are waking up!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Chad I love your barn! It is so beautiful! I wish I could afford to build something like that! Could you come build me one?? Just an exact replica of yours 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

The shipping would be terrible! Hahaha. Honestly, if I had enough work I would love to build barns for a living. The old way, barns that had wood and character , but maybe better roofs! I like metal roof, or the extremely expensive slate roof for barns!

Did you see my thread for building it? Feel free to copy any part you like!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Chadwick said:


> The shipping would be terrible! Hahaha. Honestly, if I had enough work I would love to build barns for a living. The old way, barns that had wood and character , but maybe better roofs! I like metal roof, or the extremely expensive slate roof for barns!
> 
> Did you see my thread for building it? Feel free to copy any part you like!


I did not see your thread for building it, where can I find it?? If you lived out here you could make a living building barns! 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

If you don't mind me asking, how much did it cost you just in materials?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Here you go! It is long and a bit wordy. That's my fault!

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/chadwicks-barn-build-163947/


----------



## Chadwick

Well I figure with fencing/feeders and all hardware I am at about $1000 but that is because I know a guy who sawmills hemlock at $0.60 a board foot and I built everything in the most natural form possible.

One thing I do suggest is deck screws not nails! Softwoods like pine breathe nails as they age, the nails will fall right out......eventually!


----------



## Chadwick

I have been thinking a bout loading a giant trailer of $2 square bales here and driving to Cali to both give people a good price and make some extra $


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You buy hay for $2 ?? I will buy that off you!! What kind of hay?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lately I have been paying about 16-17 per bale..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Depending on the hay I buy, it's $16-24 a bale, I'll gladly take some hay off your hands, Chad!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have no idea how much a truck and trailer load would cost me, but this guys hay is beautiful! :drool:
http://www.doweninc.com/


----------



## Chadwick

Most farmers here do a Timothy alfalfa mix or Tim and orchard but not as much.

The hay auction I was at they were going for 1.75 a bale, I would have to see what the second cut brings. I just feel for the folks saying 35 in California !


----------



## Chadwick

If I could find enough bales and a good steady reliable farmer I just might. It might take building a relationship with several farmers and paying for some testing, but hay! Get it but hey, except I changed it to hay! 

Could be worth while if the west stays in this punishment of drought thing they got going on.


----------



## NubianFan

:dazed::hair::hair::ugeek: :angel2:


----------



## NubianFan

If you can translate that, then you have been in love before.....


----------



## goathiker

Yes, please bring us some hay.


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, ovary up and just ask the darn guy out for a beverage/meal.


----------



## Chadwick

NubianFan said:


> :dazed::hair::hair::ugeek: :angel2:


Hahahaha hahahaha !

Ovary up! Nice I never heard that one Ni!


----------



## Goatzrule

Ask him out, what is the worst that will happen?


----------



## NubianFan

Oh lots of bad things could happen. It kind of really isn't that simple. If it was I would have done it by now.


----------



## NubianFan

Besides isn't the guy supposed to do the asking? 
I know that may sound old fashioned. But I think there is kind of a reason for it. I believe that more and more the older I get.


----------



## Goatzrule

I know I think the same thing with the guy I like. I have asked a boy out on a date before. It's scary but you can't wait forever and the only why to find out if he likes you is if you ask him or have someone do it for you.


----------



## NubianFan

LOL Oh I think there might be other ways... 
Somewhere in my bag of tricks.... if I haven't forgotten them....


----------



## Scottyhorse

What should I buy with my $15 jeffers GC?


----------



## NubianFan

Something fun Sydney you deserve it. Like a show chain or something like that instead of meds or something. Unless you just really need a particular med that costs less than $15


----------



## NubianFan

Ok I am off to get a hair cut. OH I think I forgot to even tell y'all my big final test for my licensure is tomorrow. The interview type one.... :shock:
So everyone needs to pray that I keep calm and know my stuff and knock them dead tomorrow. :shades:


----------



## Scottyhorse

:chin: I've got show chains, but none of the meds I really need are under $15 anyways :lol:


----------



## ThreeHavens

I'll pray, Leslie!


----------



## Chadwick

You will kill it Leslie !


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Chad promise me if you bring hay to California you will come my way!! My next door neighbor sells alfalfa for $24 but I made friends with the guy down the road a ways so he usually sells it to us for 17 or less  he said its going up again though 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry everybody, gross pics! But I'm not sure if it needs to be on it's own thread if Jill's here?

Is Jill on? Peeps is having worse bloody discharge today, had nothing yesterday, but she's a mess today. She has bloody goop on her udder and legs as well as this mess. 
She's not feeling to hot, wednesday her temp was 105, yesterday it was 101.3, haven't checked it yet today. Still walking stiff and a bit limpy, doesn't wanna move much unless I'm about to stab her. 

It doesn't have a nasty smell like you'd expect, it smells like "wet goat" if that makes any sense. 
Still doing probios, LA200, and b-complex.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wowza guys! I pay 3.00 a bale for 1st cut grass hay...timothy/orchard/brome/clover mix.I pay 3.50 for 2nd cut and I pay 4.00 for 3rd cut. These are square bales not sure on weight...
Alfalfa pellets are 18.00 for 50# bag....not sure on alfalfa hay but last I knew it was 18.00 a bale...

Leslie, you will do great!

Ni- happy for you enjoying your weather Hope it went well at the bank!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oooo...that looks awful Lacie!


----------



## goathiker

Do you think she might be miscarrying Lacey? Or is she just cleaning out. Maybe it is a uterine infection rather than a bladder infection.


----------



## Chadwick

Poor girl!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm kinda thinking uterine infection too... :chin:


----------



## Emzi00

Ahh, shat. Not Peeps....


----------



## Scottyhorse

That doesn't look great...  Would it be at all possible to do a flush or something??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm really not sure, I haven't seen her cycle since November, I tried to get her bred in December with CIDR's and PG600 but I figured it wouldn't work since me and Kristi and everyone figured she was cystic. She did loose a mucus plug in March, but she would have kidded on May 3rd if she did take in December, no baby ever came, so we figured false pregnancy. 

She has been living with the buck though, so anything is possible I guess, never seen a heat though :shrug: 

For a uterine infection Id have to check her cervix to see if it's open to flush it, and I don't have any speculums here... I don't really have the proper stuff for a flush either.


----------



## Emzi00

Oh Lacie, while you're here.... You were in a dream of mine the other night. Really weird. It was like a dream inside of a dream. The original dream had your house on the news, I remember seeing Kristi dragging a stuffed bear out the front door, and them interviewing you inside. Then I woke up from that part and was like "Woah, that was weird. But dang she's pretty." And that was the other part. And then I woke up for real and wondered what the heck was going on..... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Wow, that is crazy :ROFL: I can see it though... :chin: Any idea what I was being interviewed on? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I think it had to do with Kristi and the bear. They interviewed someone else too, it was a guy. Could've been your husband. :shrug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Like a teddy bear or a bear bear?


----------



## Scottyhorse

My mom and I are watching TFIOS tonight


----------



## Emzi00

Like a friggin huge grizzly.... and she was running like a mad woman..... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Like a friggin huge grizzly.... and she was running like a mad woman..... :lol:


Hmm, well that could be entirely possible! :ROFL: Though she's normally a rattlesnake killing fiend! (Lotta snakes over there)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> My mom and I are watching TFIOS tonight


I have no idea what that is :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, Kristi can't die either. :lol: She sounds ridiculously fun.. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You know, if Moon does kid in December, her kids are not going to have the advantage... they will have to compete with the junior kids from April 2014 on :lol: So they will be competing with kids 7 months older than them :chin: They will be the youngest juniors in the class :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I have no idea what that is :lol:


:shocked::dazed:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, googled it, The Fault in Our Stars?


----------



## Emzi00

Just so everyone knows, the book is better than the movie..... Lacie, this one is worth reading, even if it takes you a month to finish...


----------



## Scottyhorse

ding ding ding!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yeah, ready it for sure. Great book.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Besides isn't the guy supposed to do the asking?
> I know that may sound old fashioned. But I think there is kind of a reason for it. I believe that more and more the older I get.


I agree 100% thus the reason I've yet to say a word to someone else..



NubianFan said:


> :dazed::hair::hair::ugeek: :angel2:


Hehe!!! Guess I could be in love then..  teehee!


----------



## Emzi00

I would say love is like getting hit by a car. But I'm a teenager, so I'm not really qualified to say... :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

We have to use our good looks, charm, and feminine wiles to get them to ask us huh Skyla???........ of course *technically* My Crush has asked me to several things. I just have never gone....


----------



## NubianFan

It is both frustrating and wonderful, pulling your hair out because you are so confused, yet loving every minute of being confused.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I actually *did* read the book  Shocking I know! :lol: My daughter didn't like it, so I was curious...

And Emma, I know several people who have been hit by a car, I don't think they would agree with you... Don't ask who was driving... :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

BWA HA HA HA HA!!!!!!!!:slapfloor:
Detailed hooves in front!!!!! Since when have hooves looked like silly fake cartoon paws BWA HA HA HA!!!!!
http://www.backinthesaddle.com/item...mparison&utm_campaign=datafeed&srccode=NXCBC2


----------



## Chadwick

Ok, so I bought a bale of first cut off a friend of mine cause all I had so far was from TSC now first cut is in, I would call it horse hay, tell me what you think, it's Timothy, and stems galore, baled last Thursday.
The goats are mobbing me for it!


----------



## ksalvagno

NubianFan said:


> We have to use our good looks, charm, and feminine wiles to get them to ask us huh Skyla???........ of course *technically* My Crush has asked me to several things. I just have never gone....


Ok. Is there a reason why you have never gone when he has asked you out?


----------



## Chadwick

When you are a teenager it is like hitting hit by a car! So you are right, when you get older it's like trying to find the best car to jump in front of!


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> When you are a teenager it is like hitting hit by a car! So you are right, when you get older it's like trying to find a car to jump in front of!


:slapfloor: BWA HA HA HA !!!!!!! my second huge laugh of the day but so true!!!!! :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno

Chadwick said:


> Ok, so I bought a bale of first cut off a friend of mine cause all I had so far was from TSC now first cut is in, I would call it horse hay, tell me what you think, it's Timothy, and stems galore, baled last Thursday.
> The goats are mobbing me for it!
> View attachment 73491


That isn't horse hay if it is really stemmy. It doesn't look bad. Just add alfalfa pellets. It probably isn't full of good nutrition since it was cut so late.


----------



## NubianFan

ksalvagno said:


> Ok. Is there a reason why you have never gone when he has asked you out?


Because he always asks me to things I am pretty sure would kill me. And as much as I dig him, I am not ready to die......


----------



## Chadwick

I feed chaffhaye and dry hay, you think that's ok?


Oh Leslie, every girl does things she hates because of some boy! Just go jump off a plane, then kiss him! Hahaha


----------



## NubianFan

it isn't stuff I hate, it is stuff that will kill me.... we are at COMPLETELY different fitness levels... My friend says she thinks he is afraid to ask me to anything else though because I haven't went. It has all been stuff I would actually like to do if I could do it... 
It would be like if someone asked you to climb Everest....
would love to, CAN'T....


----------



## NubianFan

One thing he told me AFTER the fact that he would have waited on me and went at my pace.... but he told me AFTERWARDS.... I would have went if I had known that.... sheesh.


----------



## NubianFan

I am looking at purses on ebay and good grief there are a lot of ugly purses in the world....


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> One thing he told me AFTER the fact that he would have waited on me and went at my pace.... but he told me AFTERWARDS.... I would have went if I had known that.... sheesh.


Why don't you talk to him about doing that?


----------



## ksalvagno

You should go and just try. I bet if he saw you struggling he would suggest doing something else. He was probably starting with stuff most comfortable to him. If he ever asks you again, say yes and go. There were some disastrous dates DH and I went on but we still enjoyed each others company and went on to a next date.


----------



## Chadwick

Ok, I have a solution!

In conversation say

You know what I would really like to do, go to the ( concert/monster truck rally/ flower picking) you know, that sure would be fun!

Then he will have an idea of the stuff you want to be asked to! And he in all his Leslie liking glory will proceed to finding tickets or a flower patch!


----------



## NubianFan

Well it is kind of over, it was an event. There is one thing I could go do with him still that he asked me to do. It was open ended. And I would probably survive it.... hopefully.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> I am looking at purses on ebay and good grief there are a lot of ugly purses in the world....


That's why I hate purses, most of them are U G L Y! And very inconvenient for me, I like wallets


----------



## Scottyhorse

I was also browsing ebay (but not for purses, ew) and I came across this guy. Been missing my betta boys a lot. And I might have bought him....  He should be getting here next week


----------



## NubianFan

Ok I wouldn't mind going hiking on a mountain. I can hike I am not that out of shape. But I can't climb rope ladders, and run miles, and go through obstacles. I mean it could be something we'd both enjoy if he'd just meet me in the middle a TINY bit.... LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well Emma, apparently my life expectancy is 69.5-76 years..... Soooo, take that as you will, just something the internet estimates. They say I have a 25% chance to live past 76. 
I believe it :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

So what ya got, 2....3 years left....:shades:

*ducks as Lacie throws rusty forks*
:laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: No! More than that..... shhh

FLYING FORK ATTACK!


----------



## NubianFan

ok ...ok, I know it is really 4 or 5 

:slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

try it http://gosset.wharton.upenn.edu/mortality/perl/CalcForm.html


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: Well, let's just see how long you got :shades:


----------



## NubianFan

Hey what you don't know is I was needing some forks.... thanks a bit of brasso and these'll clean right up...... :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :ROFL: Well, let's just see how long you got :shades:


Heck I almost killed myself tonight so it is anyone's guess!!!:shrug:


----------



## NubianFan

Ummmmm Mine says 92.29 years


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I took another on and apparently I'm supposed to be dead :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

http://media.nmfn.com/tnetwork/lifespan/#0


----------



## NubianFan

I didn't even fudge I figured with my weight mine would have me at like 60.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Ummmmm Mine says 92.29 years


Yeah I can see that :chin: So you're definitely gonna make it to my funeral :cheers:


----------



## NubianFan

That one said 84


----------



## NubianFan

Well I do have some long lived relatives, so maybe.


----------



## NubianFan

I would have lived two more years on that one if my diet had been better....


----------



## NubianFan

Okay I gotta go, have my big test tomorrow so better get some rest. Night all.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Even social security said 68-69 :lol:

Something is wrong there :scratch:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Leslie :wave:


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie..

I got 85.52 years...Maybe you should move out of Cali?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Here's mine on the first one. Sounds good to me!

Life Expectancy: 79.88 years
Lower Quartile: 72.85 years (75% chance you will live longer than this)
Median Lifetime: 82.67 years (50% chance you will live longer than this)
Upper Quartile: 89.59 years (25% chance you will live longer than this)

And on the second one...
94!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok that thing can't be right! It said I'm going to live to be 91 and drinking 2-3 alcoholic drinks per day has maximized my life expectancy! Weird.. And I don't think anyone in my family has lived that long! Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Apparently some is good for your health :shrug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I thought red wine was supposed to be good.. Not beer?? Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol:


----------



## goathiker

Beer is vera very *hic* god for yer *hic*, I can testiMcfry to you thet. *hic*


----------



## Scottyhorse

:slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

You got to remember too medical science gets better all the time, so just because your relatives didn't live that long doesn't mean you won't live longer than them. 
But yeah, I am not sure those things are very accurate.


----------



## Chadwick

They gave me 82 yrs, but men in my family have lived past 85 going back hundreds of years on my dad's side, and men die at or before 60 on my moms side so........????


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Beer is vera very *hic* god for yer *hic*, I can testiMcfry to you thet. *hic*


I never dabbled in the delicacy of wine.. I loves me some beer, I definitely mighty be a red neck!  :noshame:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 2 Pygmy does, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, 1 boer doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I got 85. Looks like I'll be attending Lacie's funeral.... don't forget to leave me that outfit..... :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

So, the goats have mites, a usual problem with fiber goats, I had a feeling they did, on account of the itching, but the breeder said she gave them Ivomec the day we got them one week ago. They were a few now many. 

So please tell me Ivomec pour on, local can go get it?
Or
Cylence pour on Jeffers mail order

What should I get? And dosage for goats?


----------



## Chadwick

Ordered the cylence


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well, that was slightly traumatizing.


----------



## Chadwick

What?


----------



## Emzi00

What's up Sydney?


----------



## NubianFan

I LIVED!!!!!! barely and I PASSED!!!!!!


----------



## Emzi00

WAHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :stars: :wahoo: :dance: :balloons:


----------



## goathiker

Awesome Leslie



You know Sydney hasn't put up pictures of her new amazing pack goat kid. :thinking:


----------



## NubianFan

YES!!!!!!!!!!arty::balloons::fireworks::stars::leap::dance::sun::clap::cheers::wahoo::rainbow:


----------



## Emzi00

Now Leslie, can Sydney and I get a friend's discount if there ever comes a point in time where we're forced to see a shrink? :chin:


----------



## NubianFan

Ummmm well... I have no problem giving you a discount, but I had rather not be your therapist. You can't be someone's friend and therapist both and I'd much rather be your friend...  That doesn't mean you can't still talk to me about stuff... And hey that is FREE!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Ehh... cool. Any one who even hears about my problems deserves some pay, cause it's a lot. :lol: I'll settle for friends though.


----------



## Chadwick

Yay! I knew you would, and Emma knew you would a year ago!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Guess what I bought!


----------



## NubianFan

Calves, three of them dairy, two bulls and a heifer, two to fatten up and eat and one to milk.


----------



## NubianFan

2 jerseys and a holstein


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope!


----------



## Chadwick

So, the goats just came up with their first plot to get me! I walked into the dining room and Sofie saw me in the window. She maad loud enough for me to hear and that's the loudest I have heard. So I went to the barn to see what was up. Oliver turned on the charm, they all three were being sweet and more curious, then they all three went from feeder to feeder looked in and looked at me, like it was planed! It is about 20 min to bedtime and I feed just a little when I put them to bed! Silly goats!

They have stopped eating grass in the field, I don't know if they ate the good stuff or if all the campers are too much to go eat? What do you think?


----------



## Chadwick

A Buick skylark?


----------



## NubianFan

A Dunalino mare?


----------



## NubianFan

Peanut butter?
A tomato?
Cowboys boots with turquoise tops?
A paisley purse?
A taco?
A Scooter?
Four hundred and fifty tadpoles?


----------



## Chadwick

A serger with 5 thread cover stitch?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> A Dunalino mare?


Close!


----------



## NubianFan

An inkpen?
A beer?
A flavored saxophone reed?
An old timey cigarette holder?
A magnifying glass?


----------



## NubianFan

A buckskin Mare?


----------



## NubianFan

A buckskin Stallion?
Sylvester Stalone?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Tada! Due any day as well 

Also picked up a palomino stud and a mare due in August.


----------



## Chadwick

Flavored sax reed! Love it!

A ford ranchero with palomino interior?


----------



## NubianFan

That's a leopard Appy! She purty.


----------



## Chadwick

Nice! Pretty!

I posted palomino at the same time! Haha


----------



## NubianFan

They actually make flavored sax reeds and my daughter wants some. LOL


----------



## Emzi00

Are you kidding, I bet she makes her own beer..... :slapfloor: I'm guessing a buckskin colt or some liquor....


----------



## Goatzrule

A beauty. Whats their name?


----------



## NubianFan

I was kidding actually I was just about to say....

A burial plot????????? :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: :ROFL: Oh gosh, you guys are funny! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I just can't see Lacie jamming out on the saxophone though, she seems more of a guitar kinda gal.


----------



## Emzi00

I see Lacie playing heavy metal on drums. :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I could see that too.


----------



## Emzi00

See the impression you give us Cuddly? :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Well Now she is kind of cuddly you have to admit.......


----------



## Emzi00

If you catch her in a mood where she doesn't want to stab people with rusty forks, then yeah. :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

You know that all to regular hardcore heavy metal cuddles?!?!


----------



## goathiker

I got crabs :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

:yum: They look delicious...


----------



## goathiker

They are not happy. Good thing they don't know what's coming this evening.


----------



## Chadwick

Got Oliver's ear tag out tonight, two to go! He looks so good natural!


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, CONGRATS ON PASSING!!!!!

Lacie, that horse is beautiful! I've never seen that colour before....

Jill, crabs look crabby (sorry...had to). I used to love crabs. can't eat them anymore.


----------



## Chadwick

Had a chance to do anything fun yet Ni?


----------



## Goatzrule

I love sea food. How tall does a good Tb trailer need to be?


----------



## ksalvagno

Leslie, congratulations! That is wonderful! I hope you can find another job now.


----------



## Chadwick

So Oliver is a plugged in goat not acoustic!

When they lay and chew cud he will situate himself until one of his horns is on one specific board on the barn, if he is on another board he moves.

When he has his spot then he will begin to chew cud, the sound of the chewing is then transferred into the barn wood, like the body of a guitar. It is very loud and he seems to enjoy being the loudest!


----------



## NubianFan

LOL he's a funny boy already.


----------



## Chadwick

It's funny, that a 4 month old only in this barn a week could find and figure out how to use this board, and how to use his horn to transfer the sound to it!?!

He is very fun and seems smart, he may be very smart as he grows!


----------



## nchen7

A smart goat can be a trouble goat! Glad he's loving his home though!


----------



## Chadwick

He does have knowing eyes!


----------



## nchen7

Football (aka soccer) is soooo boring. It's been 100+ min and still no score


----------



## Chadwick

That's why the announcer says goal for 5 min....to fill time!


----------



## NubianFan

I am so hot it isn't even funny. And my air conditioners keep flipping the breaker.... stupid doublewide electrical circuits. I am so tired of this place. I wish I had a real residence and not a cobbled together mess.


----------



## Chadwick

You might do well to change the breakers in the box, especially ones that run appliances, they can go out too. It may be tripping at lower amps due to age. They are not very expensive.


----------



## NubianFan

This whole house is not even ten years old. Would they go out that soon?


----------



## NubianFan

The problem is they have one whole side of the house on one breaker so three rooms on one breaker then one whole other side on another breaker. Then they have the 220 stuff divided up on other breakers. The hot water heaters on another breaker. The main. They have too much stuff on one circuit. It is stupid poor design. It makes me want to kick them in the knee, repeatedly....


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, you can have 12 outlets or fixtures on a circuit by code, the thing is they don't use high quality breakers in trailers, I've lived in them most of my life.

You could also run a dedicated circuit to the units, but that could be a couple to a few hundred dollars.


----------



## nchen7

Chad, the "gooaaall" isn't that long while live.... it's just such a boring sport...

Leslie, hope you figure out the breaker situation


----------



## NubianFan

I'd rather spend that money on getting my central heat and air working again. This trailer is a POS sorry but it just is. I had a good trailer before but it was small and it was where I lived when married to the jerk. So when we divorced he has almost bankrupted me with his nonsense. I didn't want to keep the trailer with the memories so I traded it in on this double wide. I went from a small 2 bedroom one bath nice trailer to a big 3 bedroom 2 bath cheap trailer. I was broke and it was the cheapest thing I could get in a double wide. I like the floor plan mostly but it is made with all the cheapest materials possible. I have hated it for a while now. Sometimes I wish I would have just sucked it up and dealt with the memories and kept the little trailer. I want a house now. I wish I could find one that I like or build one, but I just don't have the money for that right now either. I haven't had central heat and air for two years in this thing. It went out and I haven't been able to afford to fix it. So I use stupid window units in the summer for air and space heaters and the fireplace in the winter for heat. It works really good in the winter but in the hot arkansas summers it is miserable.


----------



## Chadwick

Please be careful with the heaters, I am going to ask that you do change the breakers that trip, not for the AC but for heater safety.


----------



## NubianFan

They aren't the cheap scary space heaters, they are the safer infrared kind and the oil filled kind and they don't trip the breakers like the air does. BUT I hope by this winter to have the central heat and air fixed OR to have something else to live in, one of the two.


----------



## Goatzrule

I've talked to you guys about Coyote Springs we have been there a couple times but the owner never returns our calls or emails we have been trying to reach her for a week or two and I am desperate to start lessons, what do you think I should do? Should I wait longer or look for another barn


----------



## NubianFan

I think I would look for another barn. Because if she is that hard to communicate with I sense future frustration. She should return calls and emails. UNLESS she has had a family emergency or been on a vacation out of town or something and it is a one time thing.


----------



## ksalvagno

Look for another barn. If she can't return a phone call, I wouldn't trust that she would be available for other things.


----------



## Goatzrule

Ok thank you. It's sooo hard to find another one though


----------



## Chadwick

Ok good!


----------



## Chadwick

Sorry, ok good was for heaters not poor barn management!


----------



## Chadwick

So, had a feeling to go check on them, as soon as I hit the door maaaaa. I go to the window they are in a hudle ,like facing each other in a triangle like a football team.......I think they are planing something!


----------



## Chadwick

Ok, so the plan was apparently to act like heathens when daddy brings the food tonight! God you would think we never feed them!

So they get free choice hay and chaffhaye, but they don't touch the chaffhaye at all, minerals, and each get 2/3 a cup of goat feed 16% morning and night, is this a good system, are they getting enough?

They weigh 33, 14, and 13 by the goat tape taking into account for the flesse but I think Oliver is less than 33


----------



## Chadwick

Ok, so our breeder said to give each this much and held one hand out cupped I looked in my angora book and it says to give 1-2 lbs of grain for growing kids! So, I have been giving 2/3 cup because that was more than what she said it weighed out to 3.5 oz! So I just went out and gave them more, I feel so bad, they were not fighting each other for it this time....because they had enough. I feel like a bad dad!


----------



## CritterCarnival

Not a bad dad, you felt it was wrong and searched for the right answer...you're a wonderful goatie dad!!


----------



## Chadwick

Thank you, this does explain the crazy feeding times though!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Psh, no it doesn't! I give my does PLENTY and they still fight tooth and nail during dinner time. :laugh:


----------



## nchen7

Chad, you're a worry wart, and you care enough to do your research and ask questions when you don't know. that in itself makes you a good goatie dad!


----------



## Mamaboyd

I second what Ni said  Ni, you are back in Ontario now? Where about's did you move to?


----------



## nchen7

yes I'm back! in the big city for now.


----------



## Mamaboyd

Glad you are back! It won't take you long to want out of the big city I bet lol.


----------



## nchen7

well, I need to find a job. and fortunately/unfortunately, i can make good money here. good thing is there are TONS of farmers markets all over the city, and there's riverdale farm, so within a short walk, i can get my dose of farm smells and sights. lol.


----------



## Mamaboyd

Maybe some day you will own your own piece of property in the country  There are quite a few rural homes out here for sale. At least you don't have to spend hours on the highway commuting to the city ! What kind of work are you looking for?


----------



## nchen7

Contract work in corporate canada. Great pay, benefits, plus I already have a condo here which makes it easy. And I love it here


----------



## Mamaboyd

Awesome!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hey Chad, if you don't mind me asking, have you treated for cocci yet? And yeah, I did the same thing when I had my first babies....I didnt know how much to feed...its more than people say cause when I started feeding them more, I had way better growth rates!

Leslie~ Congrats on passing :stars:

and Hi :wave: to everyone!


----------



## nchen7

hi!!

i finally made a hair appt. first haircut since Nov of last year......yea.....think I need it. lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

I tend to do that too...always putting it off


----------



## nchen7

I'm picky too....there's not many (if any at all) hair stylists who know how to work with Asian hair in Barbados. So....I just decided ot wait until I got back into the city. I'm going to some Japanese hair salon. I hope they know what they're doing. lol.


----------



## NyGoatMom

hehehe....always a gamble! I have a friend who is a stylist...she does a good job.


----------



## goatygirl

My aunt tried to color my moms hair by first stripping it of its color and dying it red! Her hair was pink for months!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goatygirl said:


> My aunt tried to color my moms hair by first stripping it of its color and dying it red! Her hair was pink for months!


:lol: 
It's red now! Lol!
That is my fear of getting highlights! I want red highlights but am worried to have some wacky color come out!


----------



## Goatzrule

The worst part is the our aunt use to own a hair saloon and what to Collage for that


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Things happen  I know someone who got blue streaks in her hair and they turned a weird green! Lol!
It's just how it works out in the hair..


----------



## nchen7

it depends on the chemicals....

got the hair cut. not loving it, but hey....it's cut.


----------



## Chadwick

NyGoatMom said:


> Hey Chad, if you don't mind me asking, have you treated for cocci yet? And yeah, I did the same thing when I had my first babies....I didnt know how much to feed...its more than people say cause when I started feeding them more, I had way better growth rates!
> 
> Leslie~ Congrats on passing :stars:
> 
> and Hi :wave: to everyone!


Oh yeah. We treated for cocci the second night they were here. With baycox and we are planning to do it again on day 10, so I hope that takes care of any unwanted passengers!

They have been here a week and two days now!


----------



## Chadwick

Apparently with angoras especially, they need good nutrition as kid because the are growing both in size and flesse so it takes a good amount to have them get both going after weaning.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Aw Ni, sorry you don't love it  A well, at least it'll grow again!

Chad, I am not familiar with Baycox, is it a one time dose? I hope you were able to get all the ear tags out...they are so ugly!


----------



## Chadwick

Happy bleats told me about baycox it is a horse treatment. It treats all stages, but she also said go ahead and do it at 10 days to be sure.

One tag out, tonight is hoof touch up and remaining ear tags, so wish me luck! The ladies are still not fond of being handled!


----------



## goathiker

Are those scrapies tags chad?


----------



## Chadwick

No just farm I'd tags, the scrapes tags here are metal


----------



## goathiker

Okay, i was just going to warn you that if you decide to move to different camp in another state, removing their scrapies tags will create a nightmare.


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, crossing state lines! That's true!


----------



## goathiker

Just getting Sydney's paperwork done and getting Nacoma on his way to WA was a nightmare. Even with my S.T already in his ear. 

The gal was afraid she might use him for packing and milk HIM as well...Because he is a milk breed.

You definitely don't want to make it harder than it is already.


----------



## Chadwick

Nobody wants that milk!

It was really that bad huh?


----------



## goathiker

We weathered through it (see what I did there) 

I should have taken him to the horse vet for his paperwork. He's a lot more experienced at it and not afraid to yell at state officials. The girl that was doing it for me was new.


----------



## Chadwick

Nice pun Jill!


----------



## Chadwick

So, ear tags out, trimmed a little more hoof on Oliver and got down to sole! Now I can start correcting lengths with the next ones! I haven gotten a little done on shortening the inner toe but now I can see what I have to work with.

One question, I found an odd poo that have never heard mentioned here before. It was a string of berries held together in like a mucusy sausage casing? Anybody know?


----------



## goathiker

Tapeworm


----------



## Chadwick

Really! I was told they were wormed a week ago Saturday, with Ivomec should I do a round of valbezen? I have it already


----------



## Chadwick

I guess it's time to bring in some fecals! Yay! This will be my first time giving poo a ride to town!


----------



## NubianFan

What gets one type of worm may not get another, you need to use a wormer that kills tapeworm.


----------



## sassykat6181

Anyone have advice on treating Listeriosis? Here's my thread, but I haven't gotten much response. Thanks http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/polio-listeriosis-help-please-169482/


----------



## Scottyhorse

I've got an important email in my inbox, but it wont let me open it. Grr.


----------



## Chadwick

What interval of time is a good one to do fecal tests? Once every how often? Or just when issues arise?


----------



## goathiker

Well, now that I have alienated everyone on the site, I guess I'll shut down.


----------



## nchen7

Chad, safeguard kills tapeworms. You can get fecals done as often as you'd like, but I only did when something was wrong. When you go, you can ask the vet if they know what kind of worms are prevalent in your area, and then you can pick the wormer that would cover most of that. There's always the herbal route..... Do you see white flecks in the poop? If you do, that will definitely be tapeworms...

Jill, what happened???


----------



## Chadwick

I'm not alienated Jill!


----------



## nchen7

oh, and Chad, with treating worms, I did herbal treatments. when things didn't look right, I just boosted their herbal worm remedy. worked well for me. going herbal/natural isn't for everyone, but something to look into when you get settled into a routine (can be daunting at first). and yes, I always had chemical stuff on hand in case I needed to use it, and I have used it when the herbals didn't work.


----------



## Chadwick

Ok so for any newbie that reads this learn, for experienced people feel free to laugh at me!

So I had no idea that a 22 lbs goat could fit through a 4 inch fence slat spacing! They have been in 10 days and never tried it that I know of, but today I locked them out of the barn to clean, they didn't like that! So Alice the smallest is all the sudden out?! I went to herd her to the open barn door on my side of the fence and she just slips trough the fence! 

I could not believe it! 4inches, really! Now that's talent! 

So obviously you know what I have been up to!


----------



## Chadwick

Took the bathroom scale out and lifted goats to get accurate measurements, I don't know how I did it but I misused the goat weight tape?

They are 22, 27, 32 lbs today at 3.75 months and 4.25 months

Are they under wieght?


----------



## NubianFan

I don't know because I don't know what is normal for that breed of goat? :shrug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't know either. Mature they are like 90lbs though right?


----------



## goathiker

They are doing great. Target size for a yearling is 60 lbs. for the does and 80 lbs. for the wether. I think that they will have no problem reaching that.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chadwick said:


> Took the bathroom scale out and lifted goats to get accurate measurements, I don't know how I did it but I misused the goat weight tape?
> 
> They are 22, 27, 32 lbs today at 3.75 months and 4.25 months
> 
> Are they under wieght?


I'm not sure how it would be with them, but with my Nigies I have to take an extra 10-15% off when I use the weight tape.. Maybe it's the same with them??


----------



## nchen7

oh Chad, these goats will keep you on your toes from now until forever. lol.


----------



## Mamaboyd

Don't feel bad Chad...last year our 100 lb doe somehow squeezed under a 8 inch gap under the gate..never did figure out how she did it other than she had to do do some seriously wriggling and she did it quick lol. We know have wood wired to the bottom of the bottom of the gate.


----------



## Chadwick

Haha that's a tight squeeze!

I weight taped the 33 lbs goat accurately, the 22 and 27 lbs ones I got 13 and 14 lbs? Operator error ! Sad when you can mess up with a strip of paper!


----------



## NubianFan

They can get through almost anything.... That is why dad would never let me have them as a kid. he said "You can't build a fence good enough to keep them in!" 
Before I got Daffodil she was known for squeezing in and out of the cattle panel squares and getting out and back in, she had done it so much she had worn off a patch of hair on her back.


----------



## NubianFan

That's good though, they are heavier than you thought, would have been much worse the other way around.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, no kidding! I felt like there was a mistake just from holding them, hard to tape a goat and hold them while spooked!


----------



## NubianFan

True! LOL Well I gotta head out, y'all I *may* get my license issued today!! I have one more piece of paperwork to turn in then she said she'd issue! So I am seriously thinking of driving to the state capitol and hand delivering it!!!!


----------



## Goatzrule

We are going to the fair today and the next four days! I can't wait! GaaaaahhhhHH!:stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Goatzrule said:


> We are going to the fair today and the next four days! I can't wait! GaaaaahhhhHH!:stars:


Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Goatzrule

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Chadwick

Just tried your peanut trick Jill , on Oliver he ate the peanut until he had the copper bolus open, leaned forward let the copper grains spill out then ate the rest! 

Man he is good!


----------



## goathiker

You're going to have to resort to the banana trick with him I think.


----------



## Chadwick

Haha he is a tricky smart fella, to tell the truth I am a bit proud of him!


----------



## Chadwick

Is the banana trick make slices and put the copper between two? That what I figure logically, but figured it's worth asking.


----------



## goathiker

I mash the rods into a bit of banana and put it into a syringe with the end cut off. That way you can put it right down their throat.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Peanut butter works well too, and yogurt. 

And I have good news! Peeps is better! No more gunk back there, no more fever, she's eating, drinking, doing what a Peeps does


----------



## goathiker

That's great Lacey.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I tried doing somebodies method of going between the gap of teeth and shoving one back there and they'll swallow... Yeah, I was wearing thick leather working gloves, tried that with Moon, and almost got my fingers chewed off. She jerked her head, bite down _through_ the glove, clamped down and was grinding her teeth as hard as she could. My finger looked like hamburger when I got her to let go and I took the glove off :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I have seen them snap off small tree/bush branches just like a pruner tool. No way I am putting my fingers in that maw....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh Jill! I wanted to ask... is there a way to reduce the amount of plaque ball/stones that come out of your tonsils? 

I brush my teeth twice a day, but I get crazy amounts of them. They are normally the size of small peas, and some days up to 5 come out, sometimes it's only 1-2 a week. 
When they start getting to substantial size, I can feel them in my tonsils and it bugs the heck out of me. 

I asked the lady that does my routine cleanings, and she said brush more... is twice a day not enough?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> I have seen them snap off small tree/bush branches just like a pruner tool. No way I am putting my fingers in that maw....


:lol: Right?! It was something to try, and it went horribly wrong, I'll just stick to "drenching" them! :lol:

But a cow is a different story, I have no problem bolusing them bare handed


----------



## NubianFan

Lacie maybe you need your tonsils out? Have they ever recommended that?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They've never said anything about it, I have thought of it before. I forget what exactly they do, but don't you need them? Lol


----------



## goathiker

An adult having their tonsils out is extremely dangerous. There are good reasons to keep them and most people who have had them out don't realize that they sometimes grow back.


----------



## NubianFan

naw you don't need them, lots of people have them out. I was supposed to get mine out but never did. I sometimes still think about getting it done.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, in that case, I'll just deal with all the plaque things!


----------



## goathiker

I went on Web MD and they said to gargle with warm salt water daily to help prevent them.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cool, I'll try that! Hopefully it helps!


----------



## Chadwick

So everyone is on day two of worming! Second cocci at day ten! And everyone got copper using a modified banana trick(yogurt) no bananas in the house! 

The girls are getting the idea that we won't eat them, they don't walk right up for it like Oliver does but when I catch them they don't struggle and yell!

Tomorrow last worming, then in ten days last cocci!

How long after worming do they rebound from the effects of the parasites?

How long after worming are the worms dead?


----------



## Chadwick

My step mom was a dentist, she said gargle warm salt water daily for many reasons as a preventative.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:hi5: Awesome job Chad! You're taking excellent care of them 

If they are thin, it'll take about a month before any noticeable changes in their body condition show, but if they are in good shape, they should just keep on gaining 
I'm not sure how long it takes for the worms to die after worming, but I would think after a full 24hrs, it'll have done it's job.

And I'll definitely be tying the saltwater gargle, anything to help with this!


----------



## Chadwick

Cylence comes tomorrow so good bye little orange bugs too!


----------



## goathiker

What did you use for wormer and how did you give it?


----------



## Chadwick

They have already gained some just by feel, I can feel the area around the spine and hips filling in some, it is tricky because they look about a foot wider than they are because of the fluff!


----------



## Chadwick

Valbezen, oral 1cc to 10 lbs, bottle said 1cc to 25 lbs but happybleats suggested this wormer and said to use that ratio. She said three days for tape

It covers on the label 
Liver flukes
Heads and segments of tapeworms
Adult and 4th stage stomach
Intestinal

I figure I can do this, wait the amount that you tell me then do fecals to see how everything is, but this can kill tapeworms so we can loose one issue before then!


----------



## goathiker

We wait 21 days to do a fecal so that the worms have started laying eggs again. That wormer should kill with in 12 hours except for Tapes. They take some time as their head is buried.


----------



## Chadwick

So, that's why three days!

So everything else is dead because we are on day two! Yay!


----------



## Chadwick

So Alice is a southern woman in a goats body! She sits in the doorway of the barn looking out at the pasture like an old lady on a porch! All she is missing is a mint julep! Then if inside has to look out the window, I ended up making a stepping stool for her to stand on and look out with! 

She loves it!


----------



## goathiker

Maybe you should build her a little front deck with a sleeping platform. My goats love theirs.


----------



## Chadwick

I should! She would so dig that!

Alice and Sofie have started to discuss who is in charge of the herd! They are so funny, they head push more than head butt!


----------



## goathiker

It's fun watching the progression. In a wild herd a doe leads and a second doe is the second in command and disciplines the herd as necessary. The buck brings up the rear and keeps the herd together. Often wethers will take up the guard role.


----------



## Chadwick

I think Alice will take it, Sofie is smarter but tends to wander off in herself, either investigating things or just in thought. Alice is all eyes and always on point!


----------



## sassykat6181

Need an honest opinion here.....

7 week old ND kid was acting off starting Friday. I thought it was from the banding on Wednesday night. Sunday morning he was down. Walking in circles, drooling, right ear droopy, right eye unresponsive, and when I picked him up he threw his head back. I gave banamine, cd antitoxin, pen g and b complex. Continuing pen g and b complex until yesterday when I got thiamine from the vet. yesterday I tubed him 2 oz electros every 6 hours when I gave the injections. he will nibble a little hay if I put it in his mouth. he lets out this little squeak of a cry, it breaks my heart. He is still droopy, drooling and throwing his head back. Not making much progress except for walking a little straighter. I want to give him the chance, but it doesn't seem like he'll ever be normal. I told the lady that had a deposit on him, that he wouldn't be good as her first goat. Even if he recovers, I have no intention of keeping him and I couldn't burden someone with a goat that's not right. I need opinions on what I should do. My head says put him down, but my heart says fight.


----------



## Emzi00

As long as he hasn't gotten worse, I'd give him a bit longer to see if he'll improve. Fight as long as he will. If he starts going downhill fast, then I think it'd be best to put him down.


----------



## sassykat6181

This one's for Chad!


----------



## Chadwick

It's a hard decision, make it based on the needs of the goat, this way you won't have a reason to second guess it.


----------



## Chadwick

I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chadwick

I am so sending that to my mom!


----------



## NubianFan

Your mom has already seen that Chad, in person...!!!


----------



## Chadwick

Hahaha!


----------



## Chadwick

I sent it to mom, all she said was, "yes, even on hot days!"

Hahaha


----------



## nchen7

So...day one of land hunting! we saw 3 pieces and liked only one. This one has half the lake, AND huge patches of wild raspberries (great for goats!). We couldn't go through very much of the land. Going to ask for a guided viewing in the next few days. I'm tired of so much hiking!!! Then we went for a bit of a canoe paddle, and saw loons with their new born babies!!!! The two babies climbed on mom's back! Soooo cute!!!

Chad, you are SOOOO obsessed with these goats!! U need to take a pic of Alice on her porch, and photoshop a mint julep in!

Leslie, get that license you deserve and worked so hard for!!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

I got it Ni!!! I got it yesterday!!! :balloons::fireworks::wahoo::stars::cheers::leap::hi5:arty::clap::sun::dance:


----------



## Chadwick

Yay!


----------



## NubianFan

In fact I just finished applying for a job with a totally online application. 
Kinda cool


----------



## Chadwick

How many acres are you shooting for Ni?


----------



## goathiker

sassykat6181 said:


> Need an honest opinion here.....
> 
> 7 week old ND kid was acting off starting Friday. I thought it was from the banding on Wednesday night. Sunday morning he was down. Walking in circles, drooling, right ear droopy, right eye unresponsive, and when I picked him up he threw his head back. I gave banamine, cd antitoxin, pen g and b complex. Continuing pen g and b complex until yesterday when I got thiamine from the vet. yesterday I tubed him 2 oz electros every 6 hours when I gave the injections. he will nibble a little hay if I put it in his mouth. he lets out this little squeak of a cry, it breaks my heart. He is still droopy, drooling and throwing his head back. Not making much progress except for walking a little straighter. I want to give him the chance, but it doesn't seem like he'll ever be normal. I told the lady that had a deposit on him, that he wouldn't be good as her first goat. Even if he recovers, I have no intention of keeping him and I couldn't burden someone with a goat that's not right. I need opinions on what I should do. My head says put him down, but my heart says fight.


I think your kid has Tetanus. He needs large doses of Anti-toxin for several days plus a stronger antibiotic. There is still hope for him.


----------



## COgoatLover25

CONGRATULATIONS LESLIE!!!!!! We KNEW you could do it!!!!!!!! :balloons::stars:


----------



## goathiker

Ow, my eyes :ROFL:


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> Ow, my eyes :ROFL:


Oh shush...it's not that bad :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh, and Leslie-feel special cause I usually only say Congrats...I don't spell it all the way :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Wow I do feel special! Hey my crush spelled it out too.....:thinking:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Wow I do feel special! Hey my crush spelled it out too.....:thinking:


:lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol:


----------



## NubianFan

He was the very first person I told. He was also the very first person I told that I passed the Orals. and the NCE and he was the very first person I told that my dad's cancer was incurable.


----------



## NubianFan

And he is being a complete stink tonight!! :lol: extra ornery.......


----------



## ksalvagno

Congratulations Leslie! Good luck on your job hunt.


----------



## Chadwick

After I did the last round of worming, I held on to Alice and started petting her, the spooked girl settled right in and let me pet her on my lap for 3-4 min!


----------



## goathiker

Boy, when there is someone on the site giving really bad information I have a hard time dealing with it.


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> Boy, when there is someone on the site giving really bad information I have a hard time dealing with it.


Who, who, who? My, my ...there's an owl out tonight :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

goathiker said:


> Boy, when there is someone on the site giving really bad information I have a hard time dealing with it.


Putting your money in a bank is careless! Instead you should put it in the state parks covered lightly by a layer of dry leaves near a trail.


----------



## goathiker

I agree putting your money in Federal banks IS careless...Maybe not the rest though


----------



## Chadwick

Always wash out your toothbrush with a mixture of diesel fuel and high nitrogen fertilizer!


----------



## Chadwick

Bruce Springsteen was the best musician to ever play music!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Jill, would this make a good mineral feeder?


----------



## goathiker

:shock::veryangry:


----------



## Chadwick

Sorry Jill I had to!

I got one for you on pm!


----------



## goathiker

Yep those work good mine have a W on the bottom so 2 goats can use them at once and it's easier to stir the minerals in the bottom.


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> Yep those work good mine have a W on the bottom so 2 goats can use them at once and it's easier to stir the minerals in the bottom.


Cool! Yours looks better! I want to make 3 , so that I can have kelp, loose minerals, and baking soda...is there anything else ?


----------



## NubianFan

oh guys not a good day at all, and not good news


----------



## goathiker

I don't advocate free choice baking soda for goats. I feel it takes away their natural process of making it themselves. I have actually heard of entire herds dying because they ran out of soda and could no longer produce their own. I will put it out when they need it and then take it away when they don't. If I were grazing a super rich pasture or raising a grain fed Boer, I would use a bloat block instead.


----------



## goathiker

What's up Leslie?


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> I don't advocate free choice baking soda for goats. I feel it takes away their natural process of making it themselves. I have actually heard of entire herds dying because they ran out of soda and could no longer produce their own. I will put it out when they need it and then take it away when they don't. If I were grazing a super rich pasture or raising a grain fed Boer, I would use a bloat block instead.


Ok, good to know 
I knew it wasn't supposed to be given to bucks but I didn't know this


----------



## Chadwick

What happened? Not sure I wanna know.....


----------



## NubianFan

Dad's appt to decide on chemo today. We were told chemo would only lengthen his life by one to two months. The doctor said with or without chemo we are looking at a matter of months and suggested we get Hospice. 
Very emotional for all of us, especially my daughter.


----------



## Chadwick

I will say hospice are angels, I have seen them help many families.


----------



## NubianFan

Oh I know Hospice is good. Just wasn't a good day. My daughter broke down in the middle of the appt. Dad was not going to do chemo then changed his mind when he saw her crying. Me and him talked alone later and I told him that it was his decision and she wasn't crying because he wasn't taking chemo she was crying because the doctor said either way he has months. I told him she'd rather have a Grandpa that could do things with her a shorter time than a sick Grandpa for longer. He is still deciding. They gave him two weeks to think about it.


----------



## goathiker

Chemo was really hard on my father-in-law. He couldn't eat or leave the house. I really think it worked out the same in the long run as he was so weakened by the chemo. 


I'm really sorry Leslie. I've been through this twice now with family members. It never gets easier. The best thing to do is preserve his quality of life as best you can.


----------



## NubianFan

It is rough. I don't really think chemo is the answer. But it is his decision, not mine. My nephew is home from Seattle so we saw them afterwards, so at least we had a good distraction for everyone after the appt.


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so sorry Leslie. :hug:


----------



## Chadwick

Anybody ever have goats that will not take treats of any kind?

We have tried 
Animal crackers
Carrots
Club crackers
Apple slices
Peanuts (Oliver only)

Is it because they are dam raised and their momma never showed them that it's ok? I don't think there are many treats at the farm they came from!


----------



## mayia97420

When I got MayBelle and Lily they didn't even know what grain was - they learned - you might try putting a treat with their food and see if they will eat it that way


----------



## mayia97420

So Sorry Leslie - Your father is lucky you are ready to support his decision.


----------



## goathiker

Try giving them a little salad bowl for a couple days. Try Romaine, leaf lettuce, and celery stalks. Mine will kill for celery. Leave the veggies whole so they have to fight over them a bit.


----------



## sassykat6181

I have one that just started liking apples, she's 2, one that likes graham crackers and one that likes animal crackers. They're all finicky about treats but love their grain. All time favorite for all my goats is dandelions!


----------



## goathiker

My peace is shattered. Don just brought home a brand new still in the box 1978 stereo receiver, equalizer. I see the 3 foot tall 14" sub woofer speakers in my future...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Leslie~ :hug: :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh Leslie, I am so sorry.  I don't know what to say :hug: I know how you feel considering we lost Red yesterday, and he was much much more than a horse to me. It's never easy, I know, but you and your daughter will get through this, because you are both amazing ladies :hug:


----------



## canyontrailgoats

I'm so sorry Leslie, what a difficult time for all of you! Sending prayers and good thoughts your way...I hope these last days of his life are the happiest, since he's surrounded by a loving family...


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## sassykat6181

Hey Jill, this lady can milk her buck. Maybe your buyer wasn't so crazy after all. Lol
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=168715


----------



## Chadwick

So after a week of seeing them not go out due to long wet grass I figured it was time for an experiment, I weedeated a path from the barn to the stones to the bench to see if they would come out and play more, well it worked, they came out in the dew and played and jumped around all joyfull! Running jumping doing little flipy jumps, this is all stuff I have not seen them do in two weeks, they were acting like older goats now they are playing and being silly in the short grass! I have not seen one hoof go in the long grass!


----------



## canyontrailgoats

We need more pics Chad!


----------



## Chadwick

Ok, I wish I had gotten pics last night!

Went to check on them before bed, turned on the light from outside the window and only one goat in a closed barn???

Went to the door, two of them had jumped up behind my feeder and had locked heads! Trapped! They were front hooves to front hooves neck to neck each had a horn in the others head so that neither could pull out of the situation! 

I had to move them both at the same time till Oliver's head was free of the feeder and he could get down!

I swear! They are silly! Everyone was ok after some food and water that they attacked as soon as they were down. At most they were like that an hour because I had checked them an hour before. This is the problem with quiet goats no one says a word no bleating nothin!


----------



## Chadwick

My path


----------



## Chadwick

Alice in her porch


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick

Silly Oliver


----------



## Scottyhorse

so cute


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick

Oliver!


----------



## Chadwick

Sofie!


----------



## Chadwick

Alice!


----------



## Chadwick

Oliver tries to get dirty I swear! Sofie is cleaner than Oliver but not so clean, Alice somehow stays super white clean! I don't know how she does it, she's our prissy princess!


----------



## Chadwick

These pictures don't do their eyes justice, they have beautiful brown eyes!


----------



## ksalvagno

Very cute! My goats have never liked being in tall grass.


----------



## Chadwick

You would think I gave them the best gift ever, they are frolicking around all happy!

They really don't eat it much, I know worms can be worse in short grass but I an considering mowing it.


----------



## ksalvagno

I would mow it. Doesn't do any good if they won't be out there.


----------



## Chadwick

Oliver will sit in my lap now and get his scratches, he loves a foot rub, around the hoof band and especially under the dew claw.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, I think I will, sorry I was gone so long had to check out with campers!


----------



## NubianFan

Hey Chad guess what???


----------



## Chadwick

What?


----------



## Chadwick

Did you?


----------



## NubianFan

You are hooked!


----------



## Chadwick

Oh yeah, it's been what 2 weeks and a day, I can't imagine not having them, they are so great! Sweet and ornery, just right!


----------



## NubianFan

LOL sounds familiar!!!


----------



## Chadwick

I thought for a min you were gonna say you kissed him!


----------



## Chadwick

Sweet and ornery is the best me my wife and my son also fit that category!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Nope no smooching yet.
Did ask him something pretty directly a couple of days ago. That cleared the air a little. But still a lot of uncertainty there on my part. Monumental walls that need scaling. That sort of stuff. I am going to go with a friend to see him at an event this week. But he doesn't know it yet.


----------



## NubianFan

Do you ever have a tiny cut on your hand and barely even know it is there til you bump it on something then OWWWW


----------



## Chadwick

Haha, i have done that! What i hate is hitting the same spot on my hand over and over again!


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, the worst is when you don't know you have a cut and somehow get salt or vinegar on the would. That hurts like the dickens!


----------



## Goatzrule

got home from the fair last night! It was sooo fun!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How did ya do!??


----------



## Goatzrule

All right. I came in second in fitting and show Taylor was first then two others. I stapled two of my fingers together. The Judge was Brianna. I won the spirit award and Taylor won herdmanship.


----------



## Goatzrule

Paradise will do better she just needs to grow more, I think she will do better when she's a ff


----------



## goatygirl

Alice was great she was really patient with the public and we won second in both classes.


----------



## Chadwick

Sofie gave me kisses all up and down my arm just now!

I know, I know, she was just mouthing me and liked my dried sweat salts but i am pretending they were kisses!


----------



## NubianFan

LOL gotta take what you can get!


----------



## NubianFan

My head is ABSOLUTELY killing me tonight, even after three aspirins. And I cooked a whole chicken in the crock pot it was so HUGE it barely fit in my crock pot this chicken was 7.85 lbs. Anyway, I took it out of its juices and deboned it, saved half the meat for some other doin's and threw half back in the juices with a pkg of bear creek chicken noodle soup mix. Yeah it is pretty much like chicken and dumplings now mmmmm mmmmm good.


----------



## ksalvagno

Sounds good. I've been suffering from a bad headache the last 2 days myself so know how you feel.


----------



## NubianFan

I don't know what is going on with my head, I have had a headache off and on for 3 or 4 days too. I don't know if it is hormonal or the weather or whatsit...


----------



## Chadwick

Are you drinking plenty of water?


----------



## goathiker

It's the new Zombie virus MRAHAHA


----------



## ksalvagno

Sure makes you feel like a zombie!


----------



## NubianFan

I know it started friday, when we found out the latest horrid news, so it is probably stress.


----------



## NubianFan

Did I tell y'all that I LOVE my nephew's girlfriend. It is like she has always been one of us.


----------



## ksalvagno

It is always nice when that happens.


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah I am so happy for them. He is 6'6" and he has trouble fitting in airplanes sometimes. So on the way here he had a lot of points so he got one first class ticket, it is just the way the airline does it, they make you take a first class with your points. Well anyway she was going to let him ride in first class where he fit better and she was going to ride in coach. And he said no, I am going to sit by you, I will just ask someone if they will trade seats with me and of course people were glad to, because he had a first class ticket. So he sat with her in coach in a seat he barely fit in because he didn't want her to fly coach and him to fly first class and he wanted them to be together. 
I thought that was sweet. Especially given she didn't make a big deal about it and she was happy for him to ride in first class.


----------



## Goatzrule

Barb is the judge at the Sandwich ADGA show


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Goatzrule said:


> All right. I came in second in fitting and show Taylor was first then two others. I stapled two of my fingers together. The Judge was Brianna. I won the spirit award and Taylor won herdmanship.


Congrats!!
Love the picture of Perry! Lol! Way too cute


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Goatzrule said:


> Barb is the judge at the Sandwich ADGA show


I got your message  thanks  I think I got my mom to say yes


----------



## Goatzrule

Yayyy! I might be going to Hillsbourgh


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Just have to work out some minor details and hope my dad says yes too lol!


----------



## Goatzrule

Same here with Hillsbourgh along as we find a way to get the animals there he will do it. (mom and dad aren't coming, my "fair family is watching us")


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's cool  
Hopefully it works out


----------



## Goatzrule

yeah i hope so I think it will


----------



## Emzi00

Almost to 1,000 pages......


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I can't wait to be rid of these dogs.... tomorrow can't come fast enough! :GAAH:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, how'd Empress do?


----------



## Goatzrule

Joe went around with the white board and had people write something on it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Goatzrule said:


> Joe went around with the white board and had people write something on it.


Too funny  
I think it's cute


----------



## mayia97420

Made it to 1,ooo pages !!!


----------



## Goatzrule

It was fun


----------



## Chadwick

The fighting is driving me nutty, I just see someone getting hurt every time they start pushing each other around!


----------



## Chadwick

I guess the evening shift isn't clocked in yet! Haha


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well today I started freezing milk for next year. Milked the girls out early because I have to leave soon, and still got a total of 7.5 gallons today 
Next week I'll save another days milking, so on so fourth. (It's not easy to come by 8 empty gallon jugs a day :lol: )


----------



## Chadwick

Daddy brought us a new rock and a ball !!! Who knows what todo with the ball?!?!


----------



## NubianFan

Good Gosh you have lucky goats!


----------



## Chadwick

That was a heavy rock too! I bring them around the house on a hand truck, that's about the limit of the hand truck, it is a little curved now!!!


----------



## NubianFan

I was noticing you put your nice bench in their pen


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, that's what it was built for, so we can hang out with them! The ******* pasture sofa!

Lately it is the battleground for the dominance struggles! Silly things!


----------



## NubianFan

Well I won't be on much tonight, my daughter has saxophone lesson tonight. and I am online here at the college right now while she is in her lesson but afterwards we gotta go shopping.


----------



## Chadwick

Ok, have fun!


----------



## ksalvagno

Very nice Chad!


----------



## NubianFan

I don't know if they are going to do an hour lesson or half hour, we are just smidge past the half hour mark now.


----------



## Chadwick

I mowed half yesterday, and finished today, total of 9 big wheelbarrows of grass clippings!

There were vols living in the grass. I don't know if the goats were scared of them? They have been out playing the whole time after I mowed it! Loving it!


----------



## ksalvagno

Some goats just don't like tall grass.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, I figure with the fiber especially, they didn't leave the barn for two days, and that's no good for any animal.

It was like night and day when I mowed, playing, fighting, being silly, they had not done this at all before.


----------



## Chadwick

Do you have the heat like we do Karen? I feel like I'm in FL in April again!


----------



## nchen7

Ugh, the heat is bad here Chad. Feels like the tropics.... hopefully it'll end soon.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's supposed to be 102* here for the next week, bleh.


----------



## Chadwick

Woah, I have gotten spoiled here it was 90 and it seemed hot!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Yeah.... it's warm here  It hit 117* last week! But 90* is like the perfect weather for me


----------



## ksalvagno

Yes. The heat is bad. I've been putting out electrolyte water for the goats and they have been drinking that instead of the plain water.


----------



## Chadwick

I might do the same, mine are drinking fine but gotta replace those salts and such!


----------



## sassykat6181

One of my new-ish Boer does can't "maaa". Strange! She was ok yesterday and today a whisper comes out. Maybe she did too much yelling outside the other day?


----------



## ksalvagno

Any time it is in the high 80's or above, I put out both plain water and electrolyte water. I see it as an easy way to keep heat stress away.


----------



## sassykat6181

my goats despise electrolytes  they would rather be thirsty. silly goats


----------



## Chadwick

You should see my angoras they only give an occasional maa and it is as quiet as if they were in the library! When I come out Sofie will say hi, and if one wants the others to come they will maa quietly.

Might be that she lost her maa if she was loud!


----------



## Chadwick

Did you get your mail Katrina?


----------



## sassykat6181

shes usually a talker. i'll try to have hubby hold her tomorrow so I can peak in her mouth.....easier said than done lol 

you should have seen us wrestling the boer buck tonight to worm him and trim his feet. he wasn't handled at the previous farm and at 6 months old, he's not too friendly and extremely strong. I have no idea how we are going to handle him when he's 300#


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, I can imagine mine are the same, except they are 25-33 lbs! I bet he is a strong guy! My 33 lbs wether surprises me with strength!


----------



## sassykat6181

Chadwick said:


> Did you get your mail Katrina?


 I did. I sent you a PM :: when it came


----------



## Chadwick

Oh yeah, duh!


----------



## sassykat6181

Got goats? yup....there goes your brain.....lmao!


----------



## Chadwick

Hahaha, no kidding! They hypnotize you, I am perfectly capable of staring at them all day!


----------



## mayia97420

Thunder and lighting here tonight - so close the lighting and thunder come at the same time - lots of fat rain drops that just settled the dust -


----------



## canyontrailgoats

A big thunderstorm just rolled through my area... it was also REALLY close and loud..


----------



## Chadwick

Ok, so, anyone know how long they will fight about dominance? The two girls are making me a nervous wreck fighting on the bench!


----------



## Goatzrule

Same with us. There was a bolt the hit the well next to the house. I think I will get a La Mauncha next summer!


----------



## ksalvagno

It can be a while on the fighting.


----------



## Chadwick

Oh geez this is too much for an over-protective paranoid dad! They never fight on the ground only where they are high and on a slippery surface!


----------



## Chadwick

Do wethers and bucks make a throat clearing noise regularly? Mine does this hkmmm thing every so often, and it does not seem medical.


----------



## NubianFan

These goats are gonna give you gray hair!


----------



## Chadwick

Already got a good bit! Makes me look distinguished or at least that's what I am telling myself!


----------



## NubianFan

A Distinguished Woody Dicot?


----------



## Chadwick

Haha! Well ok maybe a backwoody dicot!!!


----------



## NubianFan

I am in a mood LOL


----------



## NubianFan

it is coming a thunderstorm here.


----------



## Chadwick

We were supposed to get rain now just sprinkles on and off.


----------



## NubianFan

I wouldn't mind except it is lightening and I really need to shower. So I sit here feeling dirty and creepy. I came from a place with known germs (ringworm) and I feel contaminated until I can shower.....


----------



## Chadwick

People with ringworm or farm?


----------



## Chadwick

Alice is now spinning fast on a rock and head butting whoever is where she stops! Silly girl!

I had an oak tree fall today so they are in heaven!


----------



## NubianFan

Animals that have it


----------



## NubianFan

I am clean and happy


----------



## Chadwick

I'm back for a min then gone for five then back!


----------



## NubianFan

I just finished applying for yet another job. That makes four jobs with two different companies I've applied for. I am really hoping to get this one I just applied for though.


----------



## Chadwick

Is it the next step up from what you are doing or completely different?


----------



## NubianFan

Well now that I have my license I can do therapy work, so they are all therapy positions. So not all THAT different but still different.


----------



## Chadwick

Good luck!


----------



## nchen7

So Chad, we found a guy at a farmers market who's one of you! A wood turner!! He had this most amazing bowl, made of some birch that had a fungus that was on it. Made it look like 2 woods, but it was only one. But, he had a beautiful rocking chair (unfinished) that hopped off his truck and broke (not too bad).


----------



## goathiker

Well, my dogs spent the evening hiding in the back bedroom. Turns out I can play a flute, just not well  

Thank You so much Chad, what a great gift!!!!


----------



## nchen7

:ROFL: oh dear....poor doggies! lol. you'll get better soon Jill, I'm sure!


----------



## Chadwick

Cool, Ni! It is a returning art, not very many were doing it in the 80s.

Haha, Jill it is my pleasure, consider it from all of us at TGS! My bagpipe instructors dog was quiet when she played and howled when I played! The first time I played and he didn't howl was like a big moment!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hey how is everyone? :wave:


----------



## Chadwick

I'm good, how you been? You must be a busy gal!


----------



## CritterCarnival

Chadwick said:


> Ok, so, anyone know how long they will fight about dominance? The two girls are making me a nervous wreck fighting on the bench!





Chadwick said:


> Oh geez this is too much for an over-protective paranoid dad! They never fight on the ground only where they are high and on a slippery surface!





Chadwick said:


> Alice is now spinning fast on a rock and head butting whoever is where she stops! Silly girl!


LOL...sorry to say it is never ending. You can add more goats so they have more opponents, but someone will always be pushing or butting someone. :roll: It's just how goaties play and can look for all the world like a major battle.

And the higher and slipperier the perch the better, or so it seems with my crew. You may even see blood on their heads if they clash horns a lot...

The only time to worry is if one seems hell bent on actually injuring another one, going after them with intent, even if they try to run away.


----------



## Chadwick

No they are surely having fun! At first it didn't seem like fun, but now they are running to the fight bench together and getting up with an " oh yeah" attitude then running away and being nice when it's over!

They are worse that 11-12 yr old boys! Wanna fight wanna fight!!! Yeah!

Look how tough I am!

Oh yeah but see that I am tougher!


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, their hoof walls grow fast! I trimmed two Mondays in a row and skipped this Monday as I was happy with the symmetry we had achieved to the toes. 

Looked at Oliver's foot today and he has grown a 1/4 inch of hoof wall! Man that seems like a lot for a little hoof!

Is this normal growth, how much do you all see in 4-5 month olds? And is good horn and hoof growth a sign of health? Sofie's horns grew and inch and a 1/4 in three weeks!


----------



## nchen7

that's a lot of hoof growth. I can't help you with if it's normal or not...... sorry.

I'm good, tired. oh, we accepted their counter offer with the land!!!! pending disaster (please no disasters!), we will be land owners!!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Growing kids always have fast hoof growth. It'll slow down a lot when they get older.


----------



## Chadwick

Yay Ni, post pictures when it's final!


Thanks little bits! I figured it was something, the bad looking hoof that they came with is growing out so I have no complaints! The wall coming in new doesn't look raisin like and looks thicker and stronger.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's good though! Their hooves and hair grow fast and healthier when they get good nutrition  Or if they're a swiss breed :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Swiss breeds grow hair and hoof faster? Cold and rocky climate there or what?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I would imagine that's what it is. But swiss breeds grow hair faster, hooves faster, and horns faster than any other breed I've dealt with.


----------



## nchen7

Chad, clear some space in your PM pls! 

Lacie, how many litters do you whelp a year?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Usually not many, but there was a high demand this year. Normally two per year, but this is number 3, and another litter due in late august, so double what I normally do. The august litter will be the last one of the year, unless I get more people on the books for another one. 
10 years ago, everybody and their brother wanted them, so I'd literally have one single family reserve and pick up an entire litter, and that went on for about 4 years, then I just had people on the books until I had enough to warrant another litter. 
But the demand is picking back up, a family that bought a litter 7 years ago is looking for more, so they're getting the august litter, they'll be the closest relation to their last dogs.


----------



## Chadwick

Interesting!

I will Ni give me a min.


----------



## nchen7

how cool! do people usually use them as farm dogs? or just companions?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'd say 80% thus far have been for herding dogs, 15% have been hunting dogs, and the other 5% went for companion dogs. The super mellow ones were best suited for pets, while the rest were great for herding and hunting


----------



## Chadwick

Ok Ni, you should have space!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And I don't even ship the puppies, but I've had people drive out from Montana, New Mexico, Mexico, Washington, Oregon, Utah, Nevada, Arizona, Idaho, Wyoming and North Dakota to come and get them. 
I asked why they didn't buy one out there because it's such a long drive and they said "There aren't any!". 
So then, my furry little gators when all over this half of the states, to be good little ankle biters :lol:


----------



## nchen7

very cool! I've only ever had rescues, and my current two are really dumb. it would be interesting if I ever get working dogs....


----------



## nchen7

Chad, apparently I still can't send you a msg.... :think:

Lacie, that's awesome! didn't know those heelers were so rare.... i see them around the city, so never think they were that hard to find.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, they are more popular now, but even still I'm like one of 4 breeders in CA with them!


----------



## Chadwick

Sorry to be nosy but what breed dogs?


----------



## Chadwick

Oh I know what happened, hold on!


----------



## Chadwick

My supporting member ran out and I hadn't erased anything! It was over full! 

Try now, unless you are over it!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Chadwick said:


> Sorry to be nosy but what breed dogs?


Australian Cattle Dogs/Queensland Heelers


----------



## nchen7

Chad, still no go. oh well. it was just an update on the land.... guess you'll just wait to wait for the update. lol


----------



## Chadwick

Haha, I don't know what's up?!

My wife had a dog like that from a shelter, he was that and something mix, he was so smart and had a wisdom about him.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

These  action shots of them doing what they do best 

They are really smart dogs, and extremely tough!


----------



## ksalvagno

Chadwick said:


> Wow, their hoof walls grow fast! I trimmed two Mondays in a row and skipped this Monday as I was happy with the symmetry we had achieved to the toes.
> 
> Looked at Oliver's foot today and he has grown a 1/4 inch of hoof wall! Man that seems like a lot for a little hoof!
> 
> Is this normal growth, how much do you all see in 4-5 month olds? And is good horn and hoof growth a sign of health? Sofie's horns grew and inch and a 1/4 in three weeks!


White goats tend to grow toenails faster. Same with white alpacas.


----------



## Chadwick

Ours looked just like the tan one in the first pic little bits!

Good to know Karen, things like that interest me, their horns are waiting for no man also!


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick you have exceeded your storage quota and cannot receive new messages until you clear some space.......
This is from the mother ship......
Or someone........


----------



## Chadwick

I emptied it completely! I can't empty it more!

I guess it's stuck, let me PM you and see if you can respond.


----------



## NubianFan

Hey did you clear sent items too? Your sent items could be so full it alone is taking up your space?


----------



## Chadwick

Turns out we have an out box too! Hahaha, I have learned more about computers here!


----------



## Chadwick

These goats will not touch the chaffhaye, figures the most expensive feed I bought and they turn their noses up!


----------



## NubianFan

I am soooooooo tired.


----------



## NubianFan

And I don't get to see my Crush like I thought. Oh well in some ways that might be good I am so worn out and I wouldn't have gotten to interact with him anyway


----------



## NubianFan

Alberto finally got a girlfriend. We are all so happy for him!


----------



## Chadwick

Missed it, who is Alberto?


----------



## NubianFan

Our bantam frizzle rooster


----------



## Chadwick

Cool, but I was expecting friend or brother! Is it another bantam? Full grown?


----------



## NubianFan

Well he has been in a pen by himself for a long time because something ate all his hens before we were able to catch them but we saved his life. He hates us for it because he has been imprisoned alone..... but he has survived. So we keep trying to catch a full size hen on the roost to give to him. We can't ever catch one. Well not too long back the other roosters were beating up a hen by "mounting" her too much, her back was completely raw and she was trying so hard to get IN the pen with Alberto. Alberto has always been good to his hens. I tried to catch her to put her in there with him but she was terrified of me so she ran away and subsequently also got killed by a predator. So we had a hen raise two chicks, medium hen, we have some hens that aren't bantams but also aren't full sized they are "japanese" chickens we have been told. They were given to us, they are very broody but very wild. Well that hen and one of her chicks got killed by predators leaving a single chick to fend for itself. We've been trying to catch her to save her but for weeks she has evaded us and has managed to survive and is now almost full grown. Well my daughter caught her tonight to both protect her and give Alberto a friend she went in the pen with him. He is ecstatic he immediately showed her where the corn is LOL


----------



## Chadwick

Awe that's so sweet!


----------



## NubianFan

I felt sorry for him in there all alone. I have had two banty roosters and both of them have been so good to their hens. Mom has some roosters that are horrible to their hens then some that are really good to their hens. She has a mix of those japanese chickens and white and brown leghorns. They are all mixed up and interbred.


----------



## NubianFan

I think I need to take a hot bath tonight. I am hurting. I hate to take hot baths in the summer but I think I am going to have to tonight.


----------



## Chadwick

I had no idea some roosters were good to hens! All of them that I have had were oppressive leaders!


----------



## NubianFan

Oh man my bantam golden seabright rooster. He was SO awesome to his hens. He would CHASE dogs and things away from them and he never was rough with them. He even protected his chicks. I am still so angry and sas that he and his girls were let out of the pen and got killed.


----------



## Chadwick

You have a lot of preditors huh?

Well night y'all !


----------



## NubianFan

Night i gotta go take a hot bath and rest myself


----------



## canyontrailgoats

NubianFan said:


> Oh man my bantam golden seabright rooster. He was SO awesome to his hens. He would CHASE dogs and things away from them and he never was rough with them. He even protected his chicks. I am still so angry and sas that he and his girls were let out of the pen and got killed.


Why do the NICE boys always have to die? While the mean ones seem immortal..


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, glad your roo has a gf! He must have been so lonely!! I like good roos. Our ferals were awesome roos. They have a spot in my heart! All these stories of bad roos make me want to put them in a pot!

The sun was weird this morning - red and I could look at it while it was rising..... wonder what that means.....


----------



## Chadwick

Red sky in the morn sailors take warn.


----------



## nchen7

so....inclement weather coming?


----------



## NubianFan

Yep my mom and dad put the bad ones in a pot every chance they get. They are hard to catch though. And meaner than snakes. 
We have A LOT of predators, abundant coyotes, raccoons, possums, rats, rat snakes, bobcats, foxes, hawks, skunks, we even have cougars. I live in the real country. I've even had a cougar attack one of my horses but he fought back and was able to run it off. 
We have black bears too but they have never posed a problem.


----------



## nchen7

glad to hear black bears don't really pose a problem. we'll be spending more time in the wilderness, and it's black bear country up there (along with wolves and coyotes). 

I think I'd be really upset if we ever got a mean roo. he'd be stuffed in the stock pot pretty quickly...


----------



## NubianFan

Oh it makes mom madder than a hornet. Most of the mean ones have been hers but I had two of my Americauna (sp) roosters turn out mean as heck. They are beautiful but tyrannical facists.....


----------



## NubianFan

We don't have a lot of black bears and the ones we have are super shy and try to stay away from people. I haven't even ever seen them but dad has. He has seen a mother and cubs from a distance a few time. You do see signs of them in the woods, especially where they have torn up dead trees and tree trunks looking for grubs and insects. I know if you get between a mama and where she has her babies it can be trouble even if you don't even know the babies are there and you aren't trying to do anything to them. It also can be trouble if you run up on one in the woods and it feels cornered. But like I said none of that has ever happened to us. My buddy hunts a lot and he ran up on one hunting and it stood up at him I guess to threaten him and warn him. He says it was the scariest thing that ever happened to him. (big tough guy, surprised he even admitted he was scared) He said he just stood completely still and the bear finally turned and ran off. But he really didn't have it cornered or anything.


----------



## nchen7

tyrannical fascists! :ROFL:

ok, good to know about the black bears. we in the city don't really hear of much human interaction. sometimes they get close to villages, but I think that's WAAYYY up north.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah that ones gave me a giggle too, and In
Needed it!


----------



## NubianFan

I took the longest nap ever and now my head weighs 40 pounds.....


----------



## ksalvagno

We are actually seeing more black bears in Ohio but they also try to stay away from people. Supposedly the wild hog population is growing in Ohio too.


----------



## NubianFan

Oh we have wild hogs too that is something I forgot. I know those can be very dangerous to humans if you get in a group of them. My daughter has seen them and heard them here and she will come running in the house. She says they scare her worse than anything. I haven't seen them but the back of the fenceline of our yard is lined with apple and plum trees and when either is in fruit you can see where they have been up there eating the fallen fruit. We have everything I tell ya.


----------



## ksalvagno

I saw a couple shows on them and they are nasty. I bet some good eating though. Amazing how hard it is to catch them.


----------



## NubianFan

My eye doctor is a big hunter and he is my mom and dads eye doctor too. Mom says he told her that he killed a wild hog at deer camp. He said it was huge and they barely were able to drag it back to camp, but the thing was so nasty he wouldn't dare eat it. Of course it was a big old boar. 
I know people who eat them and I am sure if you get a young one they are plenty tasty.


----------



## ksalvagno

I sure hope they can keep the numbers down around us. They are being hunted so maybe it will be enough so we don't get overrun like in Texas.


----------



## NubianFan

Here you don't even have to have a hunting license to shoot them. It is a free for all. They just want them gone. Thing is they come out at night, so you pretty much have to be looking for them. I am too old to go sit up at night somewhere with a rifle waiting on a wild hog to show up. I think the people that hunt them successfully work in teams and have dogs and traps a lot of the time.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wild hog numbers seem to be up everywhere... Around here we are aloud to shoot them if we see any I believe.. We then have to call fish and game.. But are allowed to keep the meat.. Or we can call fish and game, they will shoot it, and if it's on our land we can have the meat.. I may be off on some of that lol! But that is how I remember it... 
I've had the meat before, it is SO good!! Some of the best pork I've ever had!! 
Never seen one around here thankfully... But they are definitely out there...


----------



## NubianFan

My head has finally went back to its normal weight. thankfully


----------



## Chadwick

I have had them up to 280 lbs dressed, and very good! The woods is the pigs natural environment so it tastes like it should.


----------



## NubianFan

Now I want ham....


----------



## Chadwick

Hahaha!


----------



## NubianFan

Thick slices with sweet potatoes and white beans for sides......


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Ham with a honey glaze. Yum...


----------



## goathiker

HEY WAKE UP :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> HEY WAKE UP :lol:


Who's sleepin! Lol 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Everyone except you and me I guess. I'm running my goats on unfenced brush for a chapter in my book. I don't even get in until everyone is sleeping.


----------



## goathiker

Video for tonight...Been neglecting this lately  Had a good evening.


----------



## Chadwick

I'm awake! Hahaha


----------



## ksalvagno

Good song. Love the Scorpions.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh sorry I left you last night Jill! My aunt came up to talk to me then I got tired lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I thought that was Gene Wilder when I first glanced at it, from Young Frankenstein.


----------



## Chadwick

Trimmed feet and weighed the goats today, I am getting better and braver at trimming and they are all standing well with no leaning toes now!

Oliver and Alice gained 2 lbs in 11 days! Yay

Sofie gained 1lbs in those 11 days!


----------



## goathiker

Cool!

I just got done doing a round of Sulfa. I don't think that they properly appreciate their SMZ and grape kool aid concoction.


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter has hand foot mouth now.... Poor thing has had THE worst summer. She feels awful. And it is extremely contagious so I will probably get it and that also means she can't hug her Grandpa or anything til she gets well.


----------



## Chadwick

What is sulfa? And also SMZ?


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, that's terrible Leslie! She can't catch a break can she?


----------



## NubianFan

Yes she feels awful. I hate this for her so much. I swear has been the worst summer ever.


----------



## Chadwick

Just had a skunk in the goat pen! Goats were in the barn looking like "what do we do?" So I went and chased it off!


----------



## nchen7

hahaha! glad no one got sprayed. I can only imagine how hard it would be to get a skunk smell out of angoras!


----------



## Chadwick

Right! I think that would greatly reduce the number of people who want to spin the fiber also! Hahaha


----------



## nchen7

*shudder* that will be some SMELLY fibre!


----------



## NubianFan

So I have actually found something very interesting from one of the ads on this site. A rental wardrobe. It is kind of like Netflix for clothes. I think I kind of like the idea. I see a few flaws from the reviews I have been reading but it sounds overall like a good and fun program. It is for size 10-32 and you choose your plan of how many garments you have out at the same time. Then when you mail one back you get a new one. You pick what you want in a "virtual closet" and they only send you things from your closet. You don't even have to wash the items just send them back and they dry clean. They provide postage paid return bags. The only two real drawbacks I see is the overall price and the fact that you don't get to pick which clothing item out of your closet they send next. So if you want a particular item for a particular event you might be disappointed. I may try it, it has a 30 day free trial it would be a fun way to try some new fashions without having to buy them


----------



## goathiker

Chad, Sulfas are just Sulfadrug same as they give a person. The Dimethox and Albon ect. for treating Cocci are Sulfas. SMZs are a pill form of Sulfa with 2 different drugs mixed together. A couple of my guys ate too many green apples off a tree yesterday so, I'm dosing them until their diarrhea clears up to prevent a Cocci outbreak.


----------



## Chadwick

Ah!


----------



## Chadwick

For sale 10 lbs of fiber heavily discounted, this fiber is for only the bravest and most experienced spinners. Spinners with a weak stomach need not apply!!!


----------



## Chadwick

Spinners are you looking for the present of a lifetime for that overbearing mother in law???


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> Spinners are you looking for the present of a lifetime for that overbearing mother in law???


:-D


----------



## Chadwick

Boy were they excited about the food tonight! Seems like some nights they want it and other nights they are starving! I don't get it, there is hay inside that is grass/alfalfa hay outside grass only, chaffhaye all free choice and oak limbs everywhere! 

But they act like we are starving them at dinner time!


----------



## NubianFan

making a weird dinner it will probably turn into a glob of goo that no one can eat....


----------



## Chadwick

Haha, what in the grool tonight?


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> making a weird dinner it will probably turn into a glob of goo that no one can eat....


.........I'll eat it...........


----------



## NubianFan

Well it is basically spaghetti made with pork sausage. The only thing that makes it weird is, I am making it all in one pot like hamburger helper. I fried my pork sausage threw in a can of diced tomatoes and a can of spaghetti sauce, then added two cans of water and a half a pkg of spaghetti noodles broken in half. I didn't feel like dirtying two pans for it. Hopefully it doesn't turn out too juicy because I had to add water to the sauce to cook the noodles.


----------



## NubianFan

How are you by the way Emma? everything sunnyside up?


----------



## Emzi00

Totally stressed, but I'll live.


----------



## ThreeHavens

All of my cooking turns into a science experiment.

My poor future husband.

Poor, poor man.


----------



## Chadwick

Hahaha!


----------



## NubianFan

well living is a good thing!


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> well living is a good thing!


Sometimes. :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

ThreeHavens said:


> All of my cooking turns into a science experiment.
> 
> My poor future husband.
> 
> Poor, poor man.


:ROFL::lol:
Although, if you don't get him right from mama and let him bach it a bit first, he will be so SICK of his science experiment cooking he will probably think you are a gourmet chef.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ThreeHavens said:


> All of my cooking turns into a science experiment.
> 
> My poor future husband.
> 
> Poor, poor man.


:lol:

Hopefully he can cook too 

I'm not a good cook either


----------



## NubianFan

all cooking takes is practice. Once you figure out about five go to dishes you can skate by on variations of those til you get better at it. The first ones to learn are spaghetti, tacos, chili, meatloaf, vegetable beef soup. Then learn the chicken ones that are simple, poppy seed chicken, cream cheese chicken enchiladas, mexican chicken, chicken and dumplings, and home made chicken noodle soup. None of those are difficult.


----------



## Chadwick

I went from construction to cooking in a $100,000 a week kitchen helping a friend who was the manager.....that was interesting! I couldn't boil water when I got there, but he knew my work ethic and willingness to learn.


----------



## ThreeHavens

I can do pasta fairly well. I can do sandwiches. 

....

I can't think of anything else at the time. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Cereal.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I can do pasta  my specialty!  lol! I can do pancakes and waffles too..  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A soap basket I made  thoughts??


----------



## Chadwick

Oliver has one squinty eye this morning, no discharge or anything what to I watch out for in case it turns into something? Any preventative measures?


----------



## ThreeHavens

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> A soap basket I made  thoughts??


Love it!



Chadwick said:


> Oliver has one squinty eye this morning, no discharge or anything what to I watch out for in case it turns into something? Any preventative measures?


It could be allergies or a bugbite ... most likely it'll be one of those things that clear up on its own. Look for misty eyes (pinkeye) or abnormal discharge.


----------



## Chadwick

Why coffee? It seems out of place that everything is hand made then one bought item, not a biggie.

I would love to get it!


----------



## Chadwick

Thank you! We trimmed hooves yesterday and he kept flopping that side of his head on the ground, we are thinking he got something in it, but I thought it best to ask.


----------



## Chadwick

Here is a pic


----------



## NubianFan

I love the gift basket Skyla!

I hope Oliver feels better. He is a cutie!


----------



## ksalvagno

Very nice basket, Skyla.

I never hesitate to use eye antibiotics. But I would at least wash it with warm water. He may have something in it that needs flushed out.


----------



## Chadwick

Like an eye flush or a warm wet rag? Don't want to misunderstand!

Where to get eye antibiotics on Sunday in a small town?


----------



## ksalvagno

You can start with the rag and if that doesn't do then flush. I got my Terramycin from the vet but I think you can find Vetricyn at TSC. You can also put penicillin in their eyes. Of course take off the needle and just put a few drops in the eye.


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter is still asleep. With her so sick I am going to leave her sleeping. But I am wondering how long she is going to sleep left alone. It is already 10 am. Last check she wasn't even wiggling yet.


----------



## Chadwick

Poor thing is she all blistered up yet?


----------



## ksalvagno

I bet the sleep will do her good.


----------



## NubianFan

yeah she is in her mouth and throat especially


----------



## sassykat6181

I've used neosporin for eyes with great results. (Just don't use the "plus" kind)


----------



## Chadwick

Ok so went to TSC GOT THE VETRICYN pink eye spray and used it, it was redder when we got home and he was trying to itch it with his back hoof, eew!

I also got la-200 because I had not gotten that for the med cabinet yet.

Here is an updated pic any advice?


----------



## Chadwick

For all I know he took a head butt to the eye!


----------



## Chadwick

His upper eyelid is swollen and the lower one is bumpy.


----------



## ksalvagno

I would either put a couple drops of LA200 or the neosporin in his eye. It is probably red because it is irritated.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

What's wrong with your daughter Leslie? 

Chadwick, you can brew a pot of strong chamomile tea and flush his eye out (when it's cool of course!). Doing this twice a day cleared up pink eye in my goats. You can do it along with the other meds.


----------



## goathiker

Don't use LA 200 unless you know for sure that the eye is not ulcerated. It will make him blind in that eye. The Neosporin is good, Chamomile tea is good, pink eye meds fine, he should clear up pretty quick.


----------



## NubianFan

canyontrailgoats said:


> What's wrong with your daughter Leslie?
> C.


She has hand, foot, mouth this is the second time in her life she has had it, the first time she was just a baby and she and I both had it. I figure I will catch it this time too because it is very contagious. She wasn't too bothered with it as an infant but it nearly killed me I missed a week of work with it. Our doctor told me since it is a childhood disease it is harder on adults. She is older this time and it is harder on her this time too. She is pretty sick with it.


----------



## NubianFan

On another note, it is 89 degrees IN MY HOUSE right now... I am dying... I can't take this heat. And my air conditioners just aren't able to cut it either.


----------



## Chadwick

Did the Neosporin and it seems to be helping at least some, he is opening it now. I don't know if it is pink eye! Might just be an injury?


----------



## ksalvagno

I doubt pink eye. Probably injury. I would do the neosporin twice a day.


----------



## Chadwick

Ok, thanks everyone! Newbie and trouble don't mix!


Leslie, I feel for your daughter, that's a bad one, is there anything that helps?


----------



## NubianFan

I got her some popsicles and chloraseptic. It says to give Tylenol or Ibuprofen, chloraseptic and plenty of fluids and that popsicles and cold treats could help. But it is virus so it just has to run its course. She can also gargle with salt water. But I hate gargling with salt water, so I will leave that up to her whether she wants to try it or not.


----------



## Chadwick

How long did it take to run the coarse when she was younger?


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Darn, I'm sorry. Hopefully she recovers soon!


----------



## NubianFan

It takes 5 - 7 days to run its course. She showed the blisters when she was a baby, but never acted like they even bothered her. She is really feeling bad this time. She says the popsicles help some and she can't get enough to drink. She has been drinking like a camel.


----------



## NubianFan

So I was thinking of an experiment tonight where I browned ground beef, threw in a pkg each of taco and ranch dressing mix added corn and beans and served over fritos with shredded cheddar on top. .... Then I thought, she can't eat that with her throat and mouth in the shape it is in, so I think I am going to make mac and cheese with hamburger added.


----------



## goathiker

We're grilling marinated Guinea Cock today. He tore the turkey up really bad this morning so, he ran into a load of 20 gauge.


----------



## NubianFan

Well that wasn't nice of him... I've never had Guinea but heard they are good.


----------



## nchen7

Those guineas have such an irritating sound. 

Leslie, hope your daughter feels better soon. 

Chad, hope Oliver gets well soon too. Sucks when they don't feel good. He probably got something in his eye.


----------



## Chadwick

Funny how they run right into it huh!!!


----------



## Chadwick

I think I figured out what happened!

I think lover got handsy with one of the girls and got punched in the eye!

No, I think he got into someone's feed dish and got hit.


----------



## sassykat6181

Chad - next time you flush it, get a good look and make sure none of his pretty eyelashes are flipped under the lid causing irritation. Kinda looks that way in the pic, but could be the angle


----------



## Chadwick

I did my best to check and double check that, he was not impressed with the whole looking at his eye thing! I will check again!


----------



## Chadwick

They have long 2.5 inch eyelashes, is that normal for goats or just an angora thing? The girls look so girly with them!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Chad would he let you open they eye all the way and make sure there is not a sticker in it? That happened to my Pygmy once.. It caused a huge ulcer.. But after a few days of eye meds she was all better


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I am considering making my daughter watch "Pretty in Pink" with me. Do you think a 12 year old tomboy would consider that some kind of torture?


----------



## goathiker

The Breakfast Club was better IMO.
Well, Guinea is too dark for me. It tastes a lot like pheasant. The flock of mixed birds is so happy he's gone though. The one Guinea left a live is the self appointed protector and backs off when the turkeys tell him to. 
The turkey he tore up is pretty bad. She has a hole about 1/2 inch deep and about 2 by 3 inches under her wing. She's missing a lot of feathers too.


----------



## Emzi00

If she were a bit older, I'd suggest Burlesque. Great way to scar your child. :lol:


----------



## nchen7

Jill, I hope your turkey pulls through.


----------



## NubianFan

Breakfast club is next, I have already threatened her with it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks guys 
I have it to Laura(Trickyroo) today and she loved it  

Brought home four new girls too  I'll post some pictures tomorrow  pretty tired now.. Lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I hope your turkey is ok Jill! I'm glad you ate the guinea! I would have too! I do not tolerate violence on my farm!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I think she will heal as long as I can prevent her getting infected. I washed her and put fly spray on her.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Wait, so WHY did the guinea attack your turkey? Was he being protective, or did he just hate turkeys in general?


----------



## goathiker

She wouldn't let him mate her so, he tore her up. It's happened before but, this was really bad.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Oh wow, what a jerk. He deserved the lead and the stew pot.

I hope your poor turkey recovers!


----------



## goathiker

Thanks guys, my 2 turkey hens are really just pets with tasty benefits to me. They give me some delicious eggs over the summer but, mostly just follow me around while I'm doing chores. If I sit out on the bench and read, they come and lay at my feet like dogs. If I scratch their necks, they blush blue and fall asleep. They're so sweet. 

I put Rosie in a dog crate in the barn for tonight. That way the chickens can't pick on her in the morning before I let them out. So far there's no fly eggs in the wound. She's alert, eating, and drinking. Fingers crossed.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sounds like she is going to be ok, u know how to take care of her  now I want a turkey! They sound sweet!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

They are super sweet. They learn by watching though. If you get a couple turkey chicks make sure to get a chicken chick to raise with them. The chicken will show them the food and water constantly and they will just do better altogether.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> They are super sweet. They learn by watching though. If you get a couple turkey chicks make sure to get a chicken chick to raise with them. The chicken will show them the food and water constantly and they will just do better altogether.


Anything I should know before I get a turkey? Or 3? Lol! Can they eat the same lay crumbles as my chickens? My chickens are free range during the day but they have access to free choice lay crumbles and I give them some scratch once a day.. I just emailed someone about some royal palm chicks.

Also do male turkeys make a lot of noise like a rooster? Cuz I can't have a rooster due to how early it wakes up 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

They need gamebird food or flock raiser while they are growing and oyster shell for extra calcium. Royal Palms are smaller than my big brutes but, mine will choke on layer crumbles. I buy layer pellets for everyone. Buy chicks so that you can imprint them if you want pets.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> They need gamebird food or flock raiser while they are growing and oyster shell for extra calcium. Royal Palms are smaller than my big brutes but, mine will choke on layer crumbles. I buy layer pellets for everyone. Buy chicks so that you can imprint them if you want pets.


What breed do you have? My chickens also get free choice oyster shells. But they refuse to eat pellets 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Rosie is a common Bronze and Petunia is another common bronze  

That's okay, just put pellets in a separate feeder, the turkeys will go there because there's no competition.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Rosie is a common Bronze and Petunia is another common bronze
> 
> That's okay, just put pellets in a separate feeder, the turkeys will go there because there's no competition.


Good idea! So what about the boy turkeys? Are they loud like a rooster?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Oliver's eye is almost normal today! I don't know what he did but I'm ok with the recovery time!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I miss our tom, he was so sweet! We named him Gobbles  He was so sweet, just like a dog. Much quieter than the chickens :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

I never considered having a turkey, sounds cool! What issues do they have?


----------



## Emzi00

Thanksgiving.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, that was a good one Emma!!!!


----------



## Chadwick

I was laughing so hard I had to tell my wife what was going on!


----------



## NubianFan

Took me til nearly 10 O'clock to "see" you guys today..... stupid, work, commitments, and internet providers.....:roll:


----------



## Chadwick

How's your girl? Any better?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Thanksgiving.


Yeah.... That's what happened to ours. Well, he didn't get eaten, so he got too fat and died the next year.


----------



## NubianFan

A little better she says. I didn't get home til after 7:30 so I haven't really seen her much today. Then I spent an hour at mom and dad's with her talking to them. So haven't' been home all that long and got home to a non working internet signal that just magically started working on its own again a few minutes ago


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, glad your daughter is feeling better.

I woke up b/c I was thirsty, and couldn't go back to bed. now I'm here alone.... lalalala


----------



## Chadwick

Haha, I'm surprised Jill wasn't awake!


----------



## nchen7

I KNOW!

Chad, glad you got Oliver's eye fixed. he probably got something stuck in there he couldn't get out.


----------



## NubianFan

Vhere is everyone? Hiding? Or working? Or Sleeeeeeeeeping?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hiding.....


----------



## Chadwick

I was wondering the same! I have been hovering around other threads wishing I was as smart as the smart people here so I could help or be of some use!


----------



## NubianFan

KNEW it knew you guys were just hiding............ freaky freakertons......


----------



## Chadwick

Oliver has a goatie shiner, he got head butted!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Well good grief! Your crew is certainly adventurous!


----------



## NubianFan

MMMmmmmmmm lime icy


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, that's mean I am out of icecream too!


----------



## NubianFan

This is one of those cheap icy stick things you buy for kids. They are not frozen when you buy them and you freeze them. this one is yum though


----------



## NubianFan

My tongue will be lime green


----------



## Chadwick

I have a camp freezer that grows those things I swear! As soon as I am about to run out....bam there are 200 more!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I was hiding from the store  But I have shortening to make the crust for my blackberry pie now :yum: Ice cream is the only thing that would make it better  But alas, I have non...


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> I have a camp freezer that grows those things I swear! As soon as I am about to run out....bam there are 200 more!


well you can walk out there and get yourself one then!!!:stars:


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, maybe tomorrow, it's a ten min walk!


----------



## Chadwick

Aren't we a sad crew, all ice creamless.....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh ice cream! That would be so nice! It's still so hot here! I bet all my goats want to be shaved!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes... :tears: *sniffle*


----------



## NubianFan

Pffftttt ten minutes ain't nothing.... your dogs must be barking....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah it's like 102 outside still, slightly too warm for me....


----------



## NubianFan

I have ice cream, vanilla AND butter pecan..... and icys all kindza flavors.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sooooo.... I'm just gonna, head on over to Arkansas.... for no reason at all in particular.... *whistles innocently while raiding Leslie's freezer*


----------



## NubianFan

:lol: those aren't even GOOD flavors.... I wish I had some italian cream cake or celebration sundae


----------



## Chadwick

You have ice cream and you ate a freeze pop????


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have no idea what those flavors are... what are you telling me?!! :lol: Vanilla would go perfectly with this pie I need to get up and actually make! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Chadwick said:


> You have ice cream and you ate a freeze pop????


That too, is another good question... :chin:


----------



## Chadwick

I'm a vanilla lover, you can have those, I'll take vanilla!


----------



## Chadwick

My girls have decided that their goal is to collectively eat my shirt off!


----------



## sassykat6181

We got an ice cream maker for Xmas. Homemade vanilla ice cream is so good. Milk, heavy cream, sugar and vanilla. 30 mins and BAM! Ice cream. Lol 

Ooohhh, maybe I should try it with my goats milk. Mmmm. Goes to show you I haven't made ice cream since we got it. 

Made cheese, made lotion....might as well try ice cream now. It's only 1015


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, but I can't get you to send icecream!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> We got an ice cream maker for Xmas. Homemade vanilla ice cream is so good. Milk, heavy cream, sugar and vanilla. 30 mins and BAM! Ice cream. Lol
> 
> Ooohhh, maybe I should try it with my goats milk. Mmmm. Goes to show you I haven't made ice cream since we got it.
> 
> Made cheese, made lotion....might as well try ice cream now. It's only 1015


We got one and have made GM ice cream a few times and it's SO good!! :yum: we do cherry vanilla cause we get these GIANT (like pickle jar size) jars of Cherries lol! That's how we use them up LOL!


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> You have ice cream and you ate a freeze pop????


I was in the mood for something a little limey...
shhhhh don't tell any british sailors I said that..... :shades:


----------



## goathiker

A WOMAN was flying from Melbourne to Brisbane ...
Unexpectedly, the plane was diverted to Sydney.
The flight attendant explained that there would be a delay, and if the passengers wanted to get off the aircraft the plane would re-board in 50 minutes..

Everybody got off the plane except one lady who was blind.
A man had noticed her as he walked by and could tell the lady was blind because her Seeing Eye Dog lay quietly underneath the seats in front of her throughout the entire flight. 
He could also tell she had flown this very flight before because the pilot approached her, and calling her by name, said, 'Kathy, we are in Sydney for almost an hour. Would you like to get off and stretch your legs?'

The blind lady replied, 'No thanks, but maybe Max would Like to stretch his legs.'

Picture this:

All the people in the gate area came to a complete standstill when they looked up and saw the pilot walk off the plane with a Seeing Eye dog!
The pilot was even wearing sunglasses. 
People scattered. 
They not only tried to change planes, but they were trying to change airlines!
True story... 
Have a great day and remember...

...THINGS AREN'T ALWAYS AS THEY APPEAR.


----------



## nchen7

That's funny! I doubt thats true... pilots need to see, but planes these days don't really need a pilot on board. They're all automatic anyway...


----------



## ksalvagno

The pilot wasn't blind. She was walking the dog of a blind passenger.


----------



## NubianFan

My best friends husband is an international pilot. I am pretty sure even with all the automation and gauges there still needs to be a pilot on board.


----------



## nchen7

Oh...got it Karen. I read it wrong. 

Yes Leslie, a pilot to push the buttons. Lol. I have an acquaintance who's a pilot. He says a pilot's job is so automated now it's kind of ridiculous.


----------



## Chadwick

While laying down on my belly in the pasture Alice climbed me a few times, I am hoping this will help her to trust me more! She will nibble me and eat from my hand now but still no touching allowed. That goes for both girls....any tips?


----------



## nchen7

just keep at it. if they haven't been handled much, then they won't know what they're missing. maybe get them between the horns. that's the THE spot for all goats...


----------



## ThreeHavens

That's a perfect start, Chad! Keep letting her do that. That's the best thing.


----------



## NubianFan

Guess what!!!!!


----------



## Emzi00

You kissed your crush? :greengrin:


----------



## NubianFan

Why does everyone ALWAYS guess that.... If I kissed him and he didn't run screaming into the night, y'all wouldn't hear from me for several days possibly even a week or so.......


----------



## Emzi00

Because we always hope for the best.


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> Because we always hope for the best.


Awwww well that was so sweet! :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

Its almost as good.


----------



## Emzi00

I'm not always sarcastic and smug, you know. 

What What What What What What...?!


----------



## Chadwick

What Leslie, you painted your barn gold spray paint!


----------



## Chadwick

She actually scratches her horns on my back!


----------



## Chadwick

Just cause it worked once you got a pinto with palomino interior!


----------



## Chadwick

So, you wouldn't stop and tell us before kissing him again?!?! Hahahaha


----------



## NubianFan

Job interview tomorrow with my dream company!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> So, you wouldn't stop and tell us before kissing him again?!?! Hahahaha


No I would not:lol::evil::shades:


----------



## Chadwick

Yay, good luck! If they know anything they will grab you up!!!


----------



## Chadwick

When you say guess what we all hope that is the thing we are guessing!


----------



## NubianFan

I talked to him today but did not kiss him. He was flirty though.


----------



## nchen7

GOOD LUCK LESLIE!!!!! Go knock 'em dead tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> I talked to him today but did not kiss him. He was flirty though.


:doh: I feel like I'm talking to Skyla, go for it....


----------



## nchen7

Leslie and Skyla's boy predicaments are very similar......


----------



## Chadwick

I think you should give me his phone number so I can talk some sense into him!!! Hahaha


----------



## NubianFan

That'd be funny. Some random stranger from Pennslyvania calls him up and says hey you know that girl Leslie, yeah well she is crushing on you hard. LOL


----------



## NubianFan

Sometimes the chase is as much fun as the catch.


----------



## Chadwick

I know, I was a chase guy myself, never had the gumption to ask or kiss!

I just thought I'd say that for the funny of it!


----------



## Emzi00

But sometimes if the chase goes on too long, there is no catching to be done.


----------



## Emzi00

I hate phones, but I'd call him and do that.


----------



## NubianFan

I wish you did live here and were pals with him, it'd be fun to see what you could find out. Some strange coincidences have been happening and I am not sure what to think of them. They are probably just coincidences, but the timing is suspicious.


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> I hate phones, but I'd call him and do that.


I can see you doing that!
BUT what would you do if he said, "Look I don't know who you are but I think Leslie is grody" and then screamed and dropped the phone and went off yelling into the night?onder:


----------



## nchen7

Timing means a lot. Just give him a kiss!!!!!


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah he think you're grody but flirts with you and asks you to stuff that is scary.....I know I always flirted with girls I thought were grody!


----------



## Chadwick

Or at least pinch his tush!!!


----------



## Chadwick

NubianFan said:


> I can see you doing that!
> BUT what would you do if he said, "Look I don't know who you are but I think Leslie is grody" and then screamed and dropped the phone and went off yelling into the night?onder:


We'd beat him up!


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> Yeah he think you're grody but flirts with you and asks you to stuff that is scary.....I know I always flirted with girls I thought were grody!


:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> I can see you doing that!
> BUT what would you do if he said, "Look I don't know who you are but I think Leslie is grody" and then screamed and dropped the phone and went off yelling into the night?onder:


Laugh so hard all my innards come out... :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Hey that's kinda grody! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Don't get your innards on my shoe.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :doh: I feel like I'm talking to Skyla, go for it....


Hey! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> Leslie and Skyla's boy predicaments are very similar......


:laugh: they are  just Leslie is much closer then I


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good luck tomorrow Leslie!! You'll do great!! I'll be praying for you!


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Don't get your innards on my shoe.....


I won't, they'll be staying in me, because I'm absolutely sure he likes you too.


----------



## nchen7

Emma....so wise for her years.....


----------



## Chadwick

Night ladies!


----------



## NubianFan

Skyla! Did I tell you my nephews girlfriend grew up like 10 minutes from where you live. At least where you live according to your goats website. She asked me where you were from and that was the only way I knew to find out. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Night Man!


----------



## NubianFan

Night Chad I forgot to ask you if you got your freezer pop today!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Skyla! Did I tell you my nephews girlfriend grew up like 10 minutes from where you live. At least where you live according to your goats website. She asked me where you were from and that was the only way I knew to find out. :lol:


No, that's so cool! Where was she from??


----------



## NubianFan

I don't know! LOL I just know she said she grew up ten minutes from your town.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! 
That's funny though


----------



## NubianFan

Night everyone
Skyla I will try to find out! LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Leslie!  :hug:

Cool!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

OMG!! There is a bomb threat down the street from my house and down the street from my dads house! He lives in the next town over... What is going on Here?? 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Humanity girl, that's all. Different people with different ideals. 

(sarcasm on) Oh good a dry lightening storm, here I was afraid that they would get the wild fires out before we could have more. (sarcasm off)


----------



## Slidnonice

Hey all, I'm an on again, off again Goat Spot participant...mostly off. I've still got my 6 Nubian does, I had a buck but sold him when he got to be a menace. My does all had their kids, finally! The buck had been running with them since last April (2013) and the girls obviously were not cycling together because we had 2 does kid at the end of October, within less than a day of each other. Then didn't get anymore til the end of this January and then within 2 weeks 2 more kid. Finally, last Saturday the 6th doe had her two kids. Whew...so...from 6 does, we got 2 sets of twin and 4 sets of triplets. On 1 set of the trips, the little doeling didn't finish developing so she didn't deliver but conceived triplets. One other set was born in an unexpected severe cold snap and one of them didn't survive. All in all, for my very first season with goats, (that I wasn't even planning on having) I think we did very well. I'm absolutely in love with these girls now...


----------



## sassykat6181

4yr old daughter from the backseat, "mama we're farmers and we need farmers hats. Let's go to Tractor Supply!!!!" Oh dear! Lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok so they caught the tweaked that was making bomb threats... He rammed a cop car with his car... People are crazy!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wow, yesterday was a day for crazy things I guess!

So here is Moon today, she is now 3 weeks along if she settled....the way she eats there won't be room for any kids, maybe just a teensy single. She looks quite a bit bigger in person, the camera does not do her justice :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## nchen7

how will Moon get any wider?!?!?  is that her udder empty, or are you still milking her?


----------



## ariella42

That is one wide girl! I looked at your website and saw her "before" photos - she's gorgeous! Not that she doesn't look gorgeous in these photos, but it's hard to see past that belly :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

No kidding that is one big gal!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> how will Moon get any wider?!?!?  is that her udder empty, or are you still milking her?


It's half full, I'm drying her up since all the babies are weaned now, so I've been milking everyone out half way each time now, and hopefully she settled! :greengrin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh and yes, if you noticed, the left side IS drying up faster! :GAAH: :hair:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Depending on how many she ends up carrying, she might look like this later on... :chin:

Missdee's NK Galatea


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow she is huge!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

Looks more like 3 weeks to go instead of 3 weeks along. Holy moly!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Stalking is a lot of work, especially when they know you're there :lol: Miss Fancy, 4 months old 
Sorry for the weird pink tones in the first one, aren't phones great?  Buffy is her yearling sister, then her in the middle and mom on the right


----------



## Emzi00

No Edna....? :tears:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

... I forgot :lol: I can go back out later I guess.... if I _have _to...


----------



## Emzi00

Of course you _have to._ :shades:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But I made the pies finally! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Good, I'll eat those while you take more pictures... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No!!! Not my pie! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

It's not like I'd eat all of it..... :greengrin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't trust you.... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

You should.. :lol: Honestly, I don't really like pie a whole lot. I could eat a piece or two, but it's not really my thing.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmm, I don't know... I never trust anyone who's laughing or smiling... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

But you trust me to vouch for you in court? Won't trust me with a pie though.. :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

You can trust me ...*blink* *blink* :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> But you trust me to vouch for you in court? Won't trust me with a pie though.. :lol:


Yep! Now you're getting it! Pie is much more important  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> You can trust me ...*blink* *blink* :lol:


I can assure you that I _definitely_ don't trust _you_ :lol: Just kidding.... maybe


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol: I wouldn't eat your pie...just do with it what I did with my brothers iced tea when I was mad at him one time...bwahahahaha


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: Oh you would so regret doing anything of the sabotage sort


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey Emma, do you still have that rusty fork I lent you?


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hey Emma, do you still have that rusty fork I lent you?


It's currently lodged in someone's eye, but I can go rip it out for you.


----------



## Emzi00

If I ever wanted to get Lacie back for something, I'd just throw her pie back in the oven for another hour or so. :greengrin:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :laugh: Oh you would so regret doing anything of the sabotage sort


You would just find me gone and your pie not so lightly salted :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh yes, that's right. Be a dear and go fetch it for me? I'm in dire need of that fork, I simply cannot continue this week without it! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> You would just find me gone and your pie not so lightly salted :lol:


I highly advise keeping good relations with Lacie.... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh yes, that's right. Be a dear and go fetch it for me? I'm in dire need of that fork, I simply cannot continue this week without it! :lol:


You sound like an old lady when you talk like that, just don't. :lol: Who this time?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> If I ever wanted to get Lacie back for something, I'd just throw her pie back in the oven for another hour or so. :greengrin:


Cruel....



COgoatLover25 said:


> You would just find me gone and your pie not so lightly salted :lol:


I'll track you down and stab you with a fork if you do..... :shades:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> You sound like an old lady when you talk like that, just don't. :lol: Who this time?


:lol: I know, that was the point :lol:

Same guy different day :shades:


----------



## Emzi00

I'd hate to be your neighbor.... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Make's it SUPER easy to find him though :lol: But actually I have GREAT reason to stab him this time....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh look, an online therapy ad :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Cruel....
> 
> I'll track you down and stab you with a fork if you do..... :shades:


I sense that I'm being threatened ... :shades: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah? Feel like sharing this great reason? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh look, an online therapy ad :slapfloor: :ROFL:


You could use that... :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Yeah? Feel like sharing this great reason? :lol:


I was at the feed store earlier today (crazy right, why would I ever go there? :lol: ). Came out to like $107 some odd cents. I gave him $30 in cash, the other $77 and whatever was supposed to go on my card. He took the $30 cash, and put the entire amount of $107 on the card.... So basically he robbed me of 30 bucks. And I didn't catch it until later today....
So, that fork if you would?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> You could use that... :slapfloor:


Oh no, trust me, after one session the therapist is the one that would need therapy :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, I'll give you two forks.... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> I sense that I'm being threatened ... :shades: :lol:


Mhmm, yes, take it as you will  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh no, trust me, after one session the therapist is the one that would need therapy :lol:


Let's stick to beer then... :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Tonight at ten, why this lady went on a fork stabbing spree and what you need to do to protect yourself.


----------



## Chadwick

So at what age do you expect the first heat in a doe?


----------



## Chadwick

For $30 i am back at the feed store in tne morning!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Chadwick said:


> So at what age do you expect the first heat in a doe?


I'm not sure what they cycles are for Angoras, but mine will cycle in the fall of the year they were born, when they are 7-8 months old. They won't cycle if they aren't big enough though. Their first heat is more reliant on their size rather than age. But 7-8 months old and 80lbs is normal.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok so Angoras are a smaller breed compared to mine. So your does should reach puberty when they are around 50-60lbs I would think, going by the standard rule of 60% of their adult size.


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, i had no idea! Thanks for the lesson! Thats awesome!

One of my does is extra nice and had a swollen vulva for a day, i saw no flagging but so e mounting the other doe. Is this just dominance and i thought it looked swollen because i dont look at it very often?


----------



## ThreeHavens

My Nigerians have their first heat around 3 months. But that's Nigerians for you, lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My 4 month old Nubian doeling was in heat the other day.. Just a tad swollen with discharge..


----------



## Chadwick

Mine is 4 months, but nowhere near that wieght.


----------



## Chadwick

Sorry to interupt, please go back to stabbing random people with flatware!!!


----------



## NubianFan

what about bumpy ware?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Chadwick said:


> Wow, i had no idea! Thanks for the lesson! Thats awesome!
> 
> One of my does is extra nice and had a swollen vulva for a day, i saw no flagging but so e mounting the other doe. Is this just dominance and i thought it looked swollen because i dont look at it very often?


Sounds like she was in heat. Some ear early bloomers. My does mount each other when they are in heat, but never any other time of year, so that's a pretty good indicator here.

Breeds that are not seasonal breeders, are year round breeders normally (come in heat monthly), and they can start cycling earlier than the seasonal breeders as well. 
Which is why I can leave bucks in with my Alpine does until late August, because they don't cycle until the very end of September, even the doelings who are cycling for the first time. 
But if I had say Nigerians or something like that, I wouldn't be able to do that.

My Boers seem to be seasonal as well, so I don't really have to worry about that either. 
I don't know if angora are seasonal or not, so I'm not sure if this time of year is regular for them to cycle, so I'm sorry I'm not of any help there, lol.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, another reason I'm confused they are supposed to be seasonal!


----------



## Chadwick

If I post some pictures can any of you give me some hoof trimming feedback and advise? They are so small! I am afraid to go to far, and the pointy end is so narrow! Plus I have some leaning heels that don't make sense to me.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Go for it! We'll help


----------



## Chadwick

Ok so I have been doing nano trims this is after the fourth


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick

View attachment 75419


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick

So when I got them the inside toe was way longer than the outside, it made their feet lean. I have been working on that but there are some oddities that might just be because of age.

The middle of the sole is not level with the heel or toe, 

The heels that were leaned on are bent in

All in all, how am I doing and any corrections?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They don't look bad as far as overgrowth is. I would trim the heel flat with the rest of the hoof, and see if you can trim a bit more of the outside walls down, and get the fleshy part of the sole that isn't flat, level. 

I have a doeling that I haven't trimmed the hooves on yet. I'll get a lot of pictures for you, hopefully later today (I'm watching children at the moment). And her feet are about the same as those, in the means of the toes are slanting now. 
So I'll try to get a lot of pictures to show you step by step how I'll trim her's. 

The goal is a flat hoof when you pick it up and look at it. The heel, sole, walls, and toe are all flat. 

Go very slowly, small increments at a time. You should be able to trim that last ones hooves down more. When the sole is white you can trim more, until the sole starts looking a bit clear, then trim a teensy bit more until you barely start seeing pink underneath in the sole/toe. 
When you see pink is when you are getting to the quick, and that's when to stop trimming, as trimming any further will cause some pain and bleeding, like cutting your fingernails to short.


----------



## Chadwick

That would be great, I am too scared to go too far, I keep trying to get the toe down and the heel flat but I am also trying not to go deep at the same time! I had just taken off about an eighth of and inch in those pics, mostly to the toe and have never been sure on the heel what was too far.

They are so small! I feel like bigger hooves would be easier in a way!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ugh, I hate how washed out and super bright they transferred to my computer! :hair: And I tried to get a lot of pictures, but somehow ended up not taking enough. Grrr!

But hopefully they are helpful, even if it's only a teensy bit! :lol: Her's were more of a corrective trim, instead of just a trim, but oh well. They still aren't perfect, she'll need a couple more trims to get them there. She ended up with her moms terrible feet :| 
And she was pretty terrible on the stand, with the wailing and the jerking, stomping, peeing and pooping everywhere, yeah it was fun :lol: (You're precious little Edna, Emma....). 
Hands on teaching would be prime, but you are a bit too far away from us for that onder: But hopefully you can get something out of the crappy pictures.

But here we go, the unimportant pictures first. And again, I'm really sorry about how terrible the pics are, they are really clear on my phone, but everything that transfers to my computer ends up bright, washed out and weird 

Sorry pics didn't post....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So these next ones, in hopes to get them to post better, I'll see if I can post them from my phone. Hold on a minute...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hopefully in order of they post...


----------



## Chadwick

The first and second pictures have the leaning toe thing, what's that from?

The picture look fine, I was an eighties kid, Polaroids would be fine!!


----------



## Chadwick

Ok so after you get to sole, how much did you take off? Guesstimate


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well those didn't post the way I wanted them to, but at least they're there. The ones above, I did some touch ups on the heel of that one to even it out.


----------



## Chadwick

Ok, so I am WAY to careful bordering on wuss while trimming!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Id say about a 1/4" all around until the toe? Not the best guesser, sorry! I might be able to find a piece the dogs didn't eat :chin: More toe got taken off because of the overgrowth. The leaning toe is just from overgrowth and it got funky. She's almost 4 months old and its her first trim. 
But every goat is different. Just trim until you barely see the pink


----------



## CritterCarnival

Nice job! :applaud::applaud:

Would you mind posting a better pic of your hoof trimmers? I have the little green things and I can't, for the life of me, get them to cut through heels...

I end up with jagged, hacked up looking soles from having to nibble away a bit at a time.


----------



## Chadwick

Ok, I just wanted a basic about number, being a carpenter I need the number but I won't just cut off a 1/4" chunk!

Thank you, I have been so stressed while cutting that I didn't really trim I guess!


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, should I start at the toe and make the heel match or the other way and hop I didn't take too much heel?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I actually use Jakoti sheep shears instead of the little orange or green trimmers.

It's ok Chad, at least you do make the effort! You'll get the hang of it soon, and get the confidence to trim more and more. Just baby steps and you won't go to far. But say you were to just go lop of a certain amount, you would probably be in trouble then! Tiny bits at a time and you'll get there.
Do you see how the sole was that crumbly white near the toe in the first pics and how it's gets kinda pinky/clear at the end result? You want to see the pinky/clear, not white


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, I'll get the hang of it! I now know that all I have been doing is trimming the overgrowth and shaving the sole inside the toe! Haha, I was so proud of that last one too because " I really got a lot off this time" hahaha


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Chadwick said:


> Oh, should I start at the toe and make the heel match or the other way and hop I didn't take too much heel?


Yes! Start at the toe, if it's weird and long like in one of the pics I posted (the downward view), just lop that whole uneven bit off. The trim the excess of the sidewall, then take more off the sidewalls starting at the tip of the toe, work you way back to the heel, get that level with the rest. 
If they have a really "fanned out" heel, you can trim the excess of the side of it too. Your goal is a nice smooth, even hoof.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Now, I probably took 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch or so off this doe, using the shears (cuts well and gets them smooth) 
So they are all definitely different on the amount that needs taken off. These pics are from my computer, so they are probably are weird looking on your screen as well, sorry.


----------



## Chadwick

These are the ones from that hoof trimming thread I can't find! I was gonna find that thread and figure out who to ask! Saved myself a step! Haha

I guess I will do it again tomorrow, want pictures "teach"?


----------



## CritterCarnival

Thank you so much, those hoof pictures are wonderful, now I have a realistic target to shoot for.


----------



## Chadwick

Ditto!


----------



## Chadwick

Ok try two, still not dead flat but got to pink, and two tiny drops of blood, so small they didn't color my thumb when I put pressure on it.


----------



## Chadwick

And not all the heels were too high....next time I suppose they will be


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick

Last one, the heels are still leaning! It's like they need to grow straight again like they are growing crooked now.


----------



## Chadwick

I suppose it take a bit of practice to get them as pretty as yours huh!


----------



## NubianFan

We need a Cheshire cat grin icon......:chin:


----------



## goathiker

On the second foot do you see that black spot on the end of toe? You want to use your sure form and file that spot off. It's a pin hole where hoof rot could start.


----------



## NubianFan

...


----------



## Chadwick

Ok good to know, file flat until gone or just that one spot?


----------



## goathiker

File flat but, change your angle just a bit so that it takes more toe off.


----------



## Chadwick

Will do!


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, will the quick move up with regular trims like with dogs and such?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep


----------



## Chadwick

Cool

Alice has been walking on my back, while I lay in the pasture, I have been allowing it to gain her trust, it's working!

Today she came up and lightly put her forehead on mine like a head hug! Was this sweet or a test to see if she could head butt me? It seemed like a sweet moment.


----------



## Chadwick

Oh and they liked the better trim they were all jumpy and flipy after they got used to it, like really jumpy fun!


----------



## NubianFan

Awww you are getting a goatie back massage!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If her ears weren't back, and she wasn't really putting any pressure/force behind it, that's fine. But if they start pressing their head into you with their ears back, definitely reprimand that behavior.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Chadwick said:


> Oh and they liked the better trim they were all jumpy and flipy after they got used to it, like really jumpy fun!


Good news! Jumpy flippy goats are really entertaining


----------



## Chadwick

No it was really soft and she had soft eyes, I'll look at ears if it happens again. I think it was mostly hair touching not much actual head contact.


----------



## Chadwick

It's the most entertaining thing ever! I could watch that for hours!


----------



## Chadwick

NubianFan said:


> Awww you are getting a goatie back massage!


Funny thing is it kinda feels good too!


----------



## Chadwick

I know it's too soon, but did you hear from the dream job Leslie?


----------



## NubianFan

No but I think the interview went really really well. She said I was her very first interview so she still had people to interview. She said she should be able to get back to me by sometime week after next.


----------



## Chadwick

Why is she interviewing people after you?!?! Seems counter productive!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chadwick said:


> Why is she interviewing people after you?!?! Seems counter productive!


:laugh: :hi5: agreed!!


----------



## NubianFan

I "don't know" that she actually is, my friend works there and I told her what she said and she said "Ha, I don't think she has anyone else to interview", she said, "I haven't heard her mention even calling anyone but you." 
BUT the only thing I might see keeping me from getting it, would be if someone had actual therapy experience already, since I am just starting or if someone could go to work immediately without giving notice. 
But there is nothing I can do about either of those, I can't make up experience I don't have and I won't quit my job without giving proper notice. So I know that I have done all I can do towards getting it and they either pick me or don't. 
It didn't even feel like an interview though. She talked to me like a buddy she'd known for years and she told me all the things about the job like she was selling it to me, and barely asked me any questions. I didn't feel like I was having to be put on the spot to prove myself of "sell" myself. I think it went really well.


----------



## CritterCarnival

Chadwick said:


> No it was really soft and she had soft eyes, I'll look at ears if it happens again. I think it was mostly hair touching not much actual head contact.


We have a few that do the gentle head press to ask for a goaty massage. I love when one does it.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Chadwick said:


> No it was really soft and she had soft eyes, I'll look at ears if it happens again. I think it was mostly hair touching not much actual head contact.


Xena will do this affectionately. She'll come up and press her head against me lightly and gently, or bury it in my arms. Definitely not ornery.

On the other hand, my momma goat will rub her head on me, with her eyes all wide when she's in heat. :lol: This I reprimand, as I find it disrespectful. I just gently cup around her face (my hands as a makeshift collar) and turn her away from me until she finally gets the message and walks off.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I seriously need a goat house like this. Wonder how much it cost her :chin:


----------



## Chadwick

Thats too cute! But good luck getting a wheel barrow in!


----------



## Chadwick

The more i look the more i like! The windows up top for ventilation is a nice touch!

My guess is between 3-4 thousand.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I would say more like 5 thousand out here. And I would of course have to make it much bigger to accommodate my girlies


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, I have a bunch of amish carpenters out here, they build for prices that make you ask how they make money!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, well that's better than the contractors out here who charge more than the house and land is worth!


----------



## Chadwick

So really what you want is to build a house for the girls! Haha, I knew I liked you for a reason!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, I really want to get one built this year! My goats think I hate them, I moved from my old house with three barns and a garage to a piece of land with no nothing! :lol: They all have little sheds though, but nothing fancy.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The sad thing is that little goat house looks better than my house :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And I would probably pour a slab big enough for it to sit on :chin: :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

I see three in your avatar and your signature, how many do you have all together?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have 21 goats total... I think. onder: Plus my cows, horses, pigs, dogs, cats, chickens, rabbit, and all that jazz :lol: The one in the middle of my avatar is 4 months old now She's one of two Alpine kids I kept this year, my Miss Fancy . Here's a before and after for ya  I'll be keeping 4 doe kids next year.

Day she was born






















3 Months old








4 months old


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, she grew fast! Whats her weight?

Oh, and you are animal spoiled!


----------



## Chadwick

The third pic from the day she was born is sooooooo cute, the others are too but man that was one cute baby girl!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Chadwick said:


> Wow, she grew fast! Whats her weight?
> 
> Oh, and you are animal spoiled!


I haven't weighed her this month yet. Last month at her 3 month old mark, she was 70 something pounds (I'd have to look at the records to get the exact weight, but I wanna say 73?) 
I didn't measure her, but I would have to say she's about 23" at the withers now.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And yes, she certainly had more style than her brothers did when they were born :slapfloor:


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah I'll say she did! Wow, little to 70 some pounds in three months....you must have a feed bill!!!


----------



## ariella42

Our new doe has separation anxiety issues, apparently. She keeps "mooing," as my husband calls it, when I leave. Now she's figured out that if she gets up on the gate at the top of the stairs, she can see me through the kitchen window :GAAH:


----------



## ariella42

Miss Fancy is a pretty girl! Sounds like she's going to be a good size too!


----------



## Chadwick

Hey mommy come play!


----------



## Chadwick

I'm gonna call it mooing now, I don't know who came up with bleat?!?! Most animals make a sound that sounds like the word we gave it, then bleat???


----------



## ariella42

Haha, I keep telling her I love her, but she needs to stop staring through the window and go eat something before the little girls pop!


----------



## Chadwick

Did she get a lot of hands on treatment where she came from? Maybe she is used to a lot of interaction?

Mine got none where they were, and ignored me! Now they yell if they see me and if I leave! And a yell for angoras seems to be a talking voice!


----------



## ariella42

She was at a small commercial dairy, but I think she was something of a pet for the owner, who only sold her because she sold all of her FFs (her husband has Alzheimer's, and she just can't keep up on her own). I just tasted her milk (the first we've gotten from her that hasn't been stepped in or knocked over), and it has a distinctly bitter aftertaste. We tasted her milk at the farm, and it was good. Hopefully she'll settle in soon.


----------



## Chadwick

Is she getting minerals? Not enough copper and dietary changes can effect milk taste.....but I just know that from reading it here!


----------



## ariella42

They have free choice minerals, but she hasn't been eating much since she got here in general, and I have yet to see her go for the minerals. That probably has a lot to do with it. She's also down to a cup day in production (she was giving half a gallon).


----------



## Chadwick

You may want to talk to an experienced dairy goat person here....that sounds like something I would ask about quickly, if she drys up you won't have milk.......little bits and pieces might know, and she certainly knows more that I !!!


----------



## ariella42

Thanks anyway  Maybe I'll start a new thread. I had my husband taste the milk too, just to make sure it wasn't just me. He said the same thing.


----------



## goathiker

Some studying for you Chad...Pick the parasite you want to learn about and click the arrows to see the life cycle.

http://www.goatbiology.com/animations/parasites.html


----------



## Chadwick

Cool thanks!


----------



## NubianFan

Someone cook dinner for me.......


----------



## Chadwick

Yep I had the tapeworms after the mite outbreak! Very interesting, ok back to studies!


----------



## ariella42

NubianFan said:


> Someone cook dinner for me.......


You can come over for Spaghettios and Totino's pizzas if you want. We're having a bit of a motivation fail over here :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno

Jill, what search engine do you use when you look up things? I use Google and can never seem to really find what I'm looking for.


----------



## NubianFan

I went ahead and started dinner myself. I put mild italian sausages on to boil while I took a shower and once those are done. I am going to boil spaghetti noodles in their water. Then I am going to put a vodka sauce over the noodles and serve the sausages on the side. I have a large can of italian green beans that I am going to serve with it. The sausages should be done soon and I can start the noodles.


----------



## goathiker

I use Bing.


----------



## ksalvagno

Thanks!

Is there anything we can do to boost our immune systems from getting these super bugs like swine flu and ebola?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Jill, also, when you get a moment, would you have an idea why Peeps's infection keep coming back? This is the third time now, since the first when she had the high temp and was passing a bunch of bloody goo.
She's back to being all bloody back there and small gobs of it comes out when she pees. 
She's been getting the vitamin c daily, and the antibiotics will clear it up, then it starts coming back a few days later. Very frustrating.
Should I lute her to open up the cervix and see what I can flush out?


----------



## goathiker

Ebola, I think they will contain alright. It's really hard to get it unless you are taking care of someone who has it. The people who have shown signs of it so far have been missionaries who are being evacuated from Africa. 

Now the flu thing, it's going to be passed in the schools first. It is coming in with all those illegal children and their shelter conditions are so crowded that it will spread like crazy. They are receiving almost no medical and no quarentine time before being shipped around to different states and set up in school and such. They are also bringing Measles, Scabies, head lice, etc.

To try and keep your immune system in top order take your vitamins, don't let yourself get cold in public, if you burn yourself or anything like that it lowers your immune system as well. Anytime you have any little thing wrong, even just a simple sinus infection, be aware of who you coming into contact with and use good hygiene. Wash your hands often...


----------



## goathiker

I think I would Lacie. Open her up, flush really well, and put a uterine bolus in there to dissolve.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Jill! Sounds like you help everyone! Lol! I just wanted to let you know my kids are doing great! Thank you so much for everything! I will be taking them to work with me tomorrow so they can get their meds on time and to make sure everything is still going well and nobody collapses when I'm at work all day! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm about to give them their bottles.. We'll see if they take them tonight..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

That's great, I'm glad they doing better.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They drank their bottles! Just as fast as normal! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Hey Jill, how immature am I that I giggle at the animations of the life cycles!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's just because ur a man chad! Lol  all men still have that little boy inside them! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

I don't giggle when the goats make berries but that drawing goat got me!!!


----------



## goathiker

That's too funny. The one that gets me is how the larvae just fall into the snail. 

Would someone go read my reply on the picking up our kids tomorrow thread please? Tell me if I defused the gal's defensiveness a bit. (I hope)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> That's too funny. The one that gets me is how the larvae just fall into the snail.
> 
> Would someone go read my reply on the picking up our kids tomorrow thread please? Tell me if I defused the gal's defensiveness a bit. (I hope)


Lol ok I'll go read it.. I already read the first part.. Saw her put up her defense..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## CritterCarnival

Everything you wrote was perfectly acceptable to me, from the first to the last post. :shrug: I'm not sure why she got upset and I hope she understands it was meant in all sincerity to help.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh my! when the heel grows under that's a sign of copper deficiency?? I didn't know that! Both my Nubian kids do that! I thought it was just the way they grow! I have just been trimming it back.. They have both had copper bolus...I do like your response though, good way to diffuse the situation, no reason for anyone to get offended over a little friendly advice


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Thanks Kat, I think I should slow down a bit with the new people. She doesn't me yet, that's all.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, it can take a while to grow back out straight because the new hoof grows from the top. It will eventually though. Nubians do have notoriously bad feet, not nearly as bad as Saanens though...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Yeah, it can take a while to grow back out straight because the new hoof grows from the top. It will eventually though. Nubians do have notoriously bad feet, not nearly as bad as Saanens though...


Oh great! Lol! How often should I bolus kids?? Their coats are very shiny and sleek, no fish tails..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

There's a certain bloodline...When you look at the front hooves from the side, does the middle toe seem set a bit further forward than the outside toe?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> There's a certain bloodline...When you look at the front hooves from the side, does the middle toe seem set a bit further forward than the outside toe?


Um.. I have no idea... Maybe I can get a pic for you soon and you can tell me 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My bucks toes are very close together when I look from the front view, that is not thing I noticed..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, look from the side. See if the middle toe is a little bit in front of the outside toe. That foot set tends to bend the heel over. You have to cut more off the inside to correct it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hmm I'll have to look! Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

http://vimeo.com/30228526

...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol silly goat!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens

goathiker said:


> ...


That is fantastic!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Jill I love that!! :lol: makes me laugh every time you post it! :laugh:


----------



## Chadwick

So I was putting brush on the fence for them and a man with a small dog walks right up, the dog was well behaved, never barked or ran the goats then I asked them to talk to me in the front yard because I saw it was scaring the goats.

Now Sofie is hiding her head behind the feeder and will not stop spooking over every sound.......what can I do, I gave her some raisins and spent some time, didn't help


----------



## ariella42

Aww, poor Sofie. Just give her some time and some extra love. My girls saw their first dog at the vet's office, and they were shaking for hours (of course, we also traumatized them with a car ride). He was a big friendly dog who came bounding up to say hi to the strange little dogs. We gave them their sweet feed when they got home, and they were fine. Sweet feed, according to our little girls, fixes everything.


----------



## Chadwick

The other two act like nothing happened, I gave them all just a little feed, Sofie stayed hiding then she would bring her head out for raisins, I just went in and laid in her hiding spot with her for a few min. only my head fit but you know.


----------



## ariella42

I guess she's just the more sensitive one  A dog started barking in our neighborhood a few minutes ago, and Beth, our 120 "mini" Nubian, freaked out and jumped up on the gate to look at me through the window again. Yes, Beth, that 10 pound pocketbook dog is clearly a huge threat :eyeroll:


----------



## Chadwick

Haha


----------



## Chadwick

Went in with some black oak leaves from the branches I was hanging and 12 min later she is out and eating! That only took 2 hours!


----------



## ariella42

I'm glad she's back to normal (or as normal as any goat ever is)


----------



## NubianFan

I think I may die


----------



## Chadwick

Why, don't do it!


----------



## Chadwick

In this family the goats are perfectly normal! They fit right in!


----------



## ariella42

Do you ever get the feeling that someone is watching you?


----------



## ariella42

NubianFan said:


> I think I may die


What's wrong?


----------



## Chadwick

Your girl at the window: Whatcha dooooin? Wanna play?


----------



## NubianFan

worst first day on any job EVER. I think they just tried to see if they could kill me.


----------



## Chadwick

And you won! What happened, more ridiculous behavior or new hyjinks?


----------



## ariella42

Aww, I'm sorry. Starting a new job is always stressful, but it's worse when people aren't supportive. I really hope it gets better for you!


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, she's been gone a while......I hope she didn't actually die!


----------



## Chadwick

Oh I know!

Hey Leslie what's for dinner?


----------



## NubianFan

Well to top if off my window ac unit has leaked and water damaged my house so cleaning that mess up.


----------



## ariella42

On the up side, tomorrow is almost guaranteed to be better  Unless the zombie apocalypse comes


----------



## NubianFan

typical


----------



## NubianFan

unfortunately tomorrow will probably be more of the same.


----------



## ksalvagno

For a minute I thought you got another job. I sure hope the other one comes through for you. Have you on my prayer list.


----------



## Chadwick

Good luck, hopefully you have a month of it left!


----------



## Chadwick

Try to angle the AC unit so the outside is lower than the in....this can help force the water outside.


----------



## ariella42

I hope you get the other job! In the meantime, I hope you can hang in there. There are few things worse than a crappy job


----------



## NubianFan

it is Chad and it leaked last year and damaged the trailer, now this is even worse. I just checked it the other day and it was dry as a bone, now this. I just can't win for losing with this stupid doublewide. I need a new house. I haven't money for one. I am NOT in a happy mood right now.


----------



## NubianFan

And I am not cooking dinner. No way


----------



## goathiker

Come on over Leslie, I've got grilled chicken and baked beans in the 'fridge. After you see my single wide trailer you'll feel a lot better about yours


----------



## NubianFan

Well I have black mold now, in my bedroom. And I have NO idea what to do about it or even how to go about fixing it or ,right now, any money to do so. I can't go without AC I am too hot natured. I just feel like I am you know what if I do and you know what if I don't . Nothing has turned out well at all in 2014. I hate hate hate this year so far. I really try to be positive but I am really reaching right now to find a positive. Every time I think things are about to get better something else slams me to the ground and knocks the wind out of me.


----------



## Chadwick

There is a product called mold control, it is at ace hardware and lowes Home Depot it is a gallon of clear liquid, and you spray it on wipe it off and spray and let dry, not only does it kill it, it also keeps it from re forming there.

I'll get a picture


----------



## Chadwick

It isn't where I thought it was, I'll get a picture tomorrow. It is a sodium based formula, non toxic and not expensive.

Up next cheer up pictures.


----------



## Chadwick

Ok, so I have Alice trained, or vise versa, I say Alice up, and she does this, I have been using this to bond with her, and it's working.


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick




----------



## goatygirl

She's so cute


----------



## ksalvagno

Too funny Chad! She's a cutie!


----------



## Chadwick

She is, now she just wants to get up so I will dote on her more! If I stop praising her she jumps down and right back up so she can get more praise! She is my silly outside of the box thinking goat! And the one I picked!


----------



## Chadwick

She eats while climbed up beside the hay feeder and reaching around, no one can butt her out like this! 

And she is the " town cryer" I call it cause she is the one who yells at the house for food/attention for the herd.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Such cute pictures, I love Alice's face, she's so sweet looking, and a tad mischievous  And on a side note, I'm in grass envy right now! :lol: Her feet look good too


----------



## Chadwick

Yes all the goaties are way more hop aroundy thank you for the foot pictures it helped a ton.

Grass envy? Are you out of grass? Haha yeah I bet you are with all those animals and a drought.


----------



## NubianFan

I think I am going to sell all my goats and horses, eat my two remaining chickens and rabbit. and move to an apartment in the city.....


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, you don't mean that......just eat the chickens!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Chadwick said:


> Yes all the goaties are way more hop aroundy thank you for the foot pictures it helped a ton.
> 
> Grass envy? Are you out of grass? Haha yeah I bet you are with all those animals and a drought.


Quite out of grass here, this was in June, it's pretty much to the dirt now. I"m going to have to feed them all soon, I normally don't have to feed them until December! 










NubianFan said:


> I think I am going to sell all my goats and horses, eat my two remaining chickens and rabbit. and move to an apartment in the city.....


Don't do that! You'll hate it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I think I am going to sell all my goats and horses, eat my two remaining chickens and rabbit. and move to an apartment in the city.....


I think then you WILL die!!


----------



## NubianFan

Something has got to change I can't do this anymore


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, that's a lot of hay with that many heads to feed!


----------



## NubianFan

It is just all too much. The goats were out when I got home from work today, yesterday dad found them in the feed room. They had scattered, pooped and peed in and ruined the better part of $63 worth of feed. I can't stand this sorry doublewide. I might as well be living in a giant cardboard box. I am so tired of everything going wrong. The cavalry better arrive soon. I've held down the fort alone as long as I can.


----------



## ksalvagno

What does it cost to rent a place? Most places around me are higher than our mortgage.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Is there a way you can get a better gate up? Sorry Leslie.. 

it's the same way around here too Karen! Crazy!


----------



## NubianFan

I don't know my mortgage is next to nothing but it should be on this disaster. I can't afford to do anything right now but deal.... I looked at a house with my girlfriend they are asking $33000 for and she keeps dragging her feet on putting a bid on it, it is less than I paid for this piece of trash and if I was her I'd snap it up 
I have been looking at that website trying to find something that I liked that wasn't right in town like her's is. But right now I am just stuck.


----------



## Chadwick

Being in the maintenance trade is hard for stuff like this, I just wanna fix it for ya.


----------



## NubianFan

The thing is they are so blasted SMART. I just cringe every time someone says Nubians are stupid, they obviously haven't met mine. Every time we fix one problem they find another way out. This time they found a way INTO the barn's feed room. I don't know. they never go far but they seriously are starting to be out more than in. And it isn't the goats that are the problem they are just one thing, it is everything. The house seriously bothers me worse than anything and I have no money to fix it and no one to help me with it. Most women have a husband to help with crap like that, but no, I gotta be so unlovable that at 42 I am still alone dealing with this crap. Sometimes I wanna slap my best friend when she complains about her husband. She wants to be alone so bad. Well it isn't so great to be alone. I am just so tired of EVERYTHING it feels like the whole world, I swear is on MY shoulders. I can't take it anymore. 
And THE only help I have ever had is Dad and I won't have him much longer. It just sucks.


----------



## ksalvagno

Leslie, go have a good cry. Scream it out.


----------



## Chadwick

You really need some happy days, I sure hope you get some soon. Is your daughter coming out of that virus yet?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh Leslie..  :hug: I wish I could hug you in person! Take Karens advice and just cry it out.. Don't hold it all in.. It's horrible when it come to the breaking point of that.. Just let it out, and cry... :hug: you have us all here for you too :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> The thing is they are so blasted SMART. I just cringe every time someone says Nubians are stupid, they obviously haven't met mine. Every time we fix one problem they find another way out. This time they found a way INTO the barn's feed room. I don't know. they never go far but they seriously are starting to be out more than in. And it isn't the goats that are the problem they are just one thing, it is everything. The house seriously bothers me worse than anything and I have no money to fix it and no one to help me with it. Most women have a husband to help with crap like that, but no, I gotta be so unlovable that at 42 I am still alone dealing with this crap. Sometimes I wanna slap my best friend when she complains about her husband. She wants to be alone so bad. Well it isn't so great to be alone. I am just so tired of EVERYTHING it feels like the whole world, I swear is on MY shoulders. I can't take it anymore.
> And THE only help I have ever had is Dad and I won't have him much longer. It just sucks.


Oh Leslie, I've been there done that and still stuck there! I know how it is, but it'll get better, I promise :hug: 
The washing machine failed here, soaked the floor and I didn't get the carpet ripped out in time, the floor needs replaced now, the bathroom floor needs replaced, so many things need fixed. And depending, having a husband doesn't always help when they're gone for 16-18 hours a day, pretty much only home on Sundays, you might as well be alone sometimes. 
And it's not that Nubian's are stupid, you just say "stupid goats" when they get out, which is always. Some goats are just too smart for their own good. 
Something is always going wrong here too, the cows were out yesterday, the day before and today, wrecked a couple spots in the fence, had to fix that. 
One of the horses was out last week, pretty much destroyed $100 in hay and feed, I found a bunch of foam stuff in the goat pen yesterday when I had two bloated ones, and there's no foam stuff to be had here...
There have been many deaths in the family here within the past year, most were lost between thanksgiving day and christmas, so I know what it's like, my parents aren't doing to swell anymore. I don't expect my dad to make it another year. I do envy you in a way though, I had always wanted my dad to like me, but he never has, growing up wasn't pleasant...
But a midst all that, you find a way to make it all work, there's always a silver lining, it'll get better. Trust me the world isn't all against you, there's always someone else who has it just as bad, but somehow, I think we must be related, I haven't run into too many people who have luck just as bad as a Murphy. :hug:
I hope things start looking up for you, you need some good to balance the bad. We're here for you.


----------



## Chadwick

So Sofie was scared by the dog yesterday, and today I just got home to three piles of scours, chocolate pudding style.

Is this just the stress and what should I do, I put probios water out for them and will get her so e paste in the barn at feeding time.


----------



## NubianFan

was it dark like chocolate pudding? and if so have you given them any cocci preventitive?


----------



## Chadwick

Milk chocolate not dark chocolate and they had baycox on the 16th and 26 th of the month last month


----------



## Chadwick

So ten days ago


----------



## Chadwick

Do you think they bloomed again?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Leslie, how are you doing? :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno

I would give probios first.


----------



## Chadwick

Give that and wait till morning?


----------



## NubianFan

I'm ok


----------



## ThreeHavens

Chadwick - could have been stress. I would give probios and wait a day or two. If she starts acting yucky or doesn't improve, I'd consider treating again.


----------



## Scottyhorse

lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> lol


Exactly! :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

She is acting fine, I think it was the stress cause she was shaky for two hours.

I did probios in the water, gave her gel probios, 1tbsp of pepto and no grain just hay for the night.

How does that sound?


----------



## ksalvagno

That is fine


----------



## Chadwick

Alice is such a high school girl.....don't touch me, but let me walk all over you!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> Alice is such a high school girl.....don't touch me, but let me walk all over you!!!


:ROFL::ROFL:
But really, what does this say about your formative high school years Chad?:-D


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, I hope you hear about that new job soon. *hug*. Hope you had a big cry and there will always be tomorrow. 

Karen, whenever I feel a teenie bit under the weather, I make a really strong tea of cinnamon, ginger, clove, cayenne, tumeric. Pour boiling hot water on it, steep until room temp, and add honey to taste. Be brave, and drink. Then do that again later (I use same stuff for two uses). It's not great tasting, but it works. Another thing I found works is juicing. I'm a bit addicted...

Chad, ur goaties are soo cute!!! I want to snuggle them all day!

Lacie, hope you guys get some rain soon!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

We got a couple drops yesterday :slapfloor:


----------



## Chadwick

Leslie, tell me about it!!! I was 4'11" until my last year of high school and was 100 lbs, not exactly what girls are looking for! Yeah, I carried the big V till I was 21!!!

Ni, I hardly wanna work anymore, just wanna cuddle! Addictive!


----------



## nchen7

Lacie, a couple drops! That's better than nothing!


----------



## COgoatLover25

We just got drenched


----------



## Chadwick

We had the fire dept out at camp today to water a 300ft slip and slide for the campers!


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:drool: That greenery!


----------



## nchen7

How fun Chad!


----------



## Chadwick

I've never seen grass like Pennsylvania has, it is neon in the early spring!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ours is pretty bright in the spring too.  The grass in the goat pen would be dead by june if I never watered it though. I like to keep grass in there in case I can't get to the feed store in time, so they have something to nibble on so they don't kill me :lol: That and I get tired of looking at brown...


----------



## Chadwick

I lived in super south New Mexico and Florida mostly so no grass and sun burnt grass!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Part of my family was in Florida not too long ago, they enjoyed the lizards and grasshoppers everywhere :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah the lizards are cool, as long as they are the small ones! I had to catch and drag to the water the gators at my last camp. I had a 15 inch one in my yard, a 3 foot one by a girls cabin, and several 6-8 ft ones on the volleyball court. 

The two small ones I caught by hand, the big ones I would use a catch pole while on a golf cart and drag/tow them back to the waters edge!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh! Crazy! She was mainly talking about the anole lizards


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter used to catch the anole lizards


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, they sell them in pet shops here! We used to catch them by the dozen! 

My son named them all "lizardy" he was three!


----------



## NubianFan

She also caught "big pooters"


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

We have blue belly and alligator lizards out here. And random scorpions here and there.


----------



## Chadwick

Big pooters?


----------



## Chadwick

Do you have horny toads, we had those in NM


----------



## NubianFan

Sand crabs or mole crabs these


----------



## goathiker

Those are fun to take city folks walking barefoot through their areas. The looks and shrieks when the sand starts squirming...priceless. 

Poor Beanie Weenie, we are going to need 18 lbs of water per day on our hike. For 3 days, that will be 54 lbs. just in water.


----------



## nchen7

i don't like walking barefoot......I've never liked walking around barefoot. I MUST have my feet clean before going to bed (except camping, but they still need to be fairly clean). 

why does bean have to carry all the water? how's training for your other pack goats Jill? Anyone almost up for the job?


----------



## Chadwick

NubianFan said:


> Sand crabs or mole crabs these


That's a big pooter? Where did the name come from?

Go bean, you can do it!


----------



## Chadwick

That's funny Ni, I hate wearing shoes, if I don't have to then I don't!


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> That's a big pooter? Where did the name come from?
> 
> Go bean, you can do it!


My daughter was 4 when she first saw them. She named them Pooters because the dig a hole in the sand and when a wave comes in you can find them from little bubbles of air coming up. The big ones she caught she deemed big pooters because they come in all sizes


----------



## Chadwick

That's adorable!!!


----------



## goathiker

nchen7 said:


> why does bean have to carry all the water? how's training for your other pack goats Jill? Anyone almost up for the job?


We have 2 we can take. Bean and Onyx but, Onyx just turned 2 this month. Other than they I have a 14 year old that's lame in one front foot and a 4 month old. Plus the more animals you bring, the more water will be required.
Really, the guy carrying the water is the lucky one, 18 lbs of his load gets used up everyday. 
I think Onyx can manage the tent and sleeping blankets (11 lbs) and Sunny can manage the food (3 lbs). Each human can carry their personal gear and one bottle of water themselves. 
That leaves Bean carrying a bit less than 50 lbs for the first days hike. That portion is a 3 mile long flat dirt road. The only elevation gain is 30 feet in one spot. The goats and dog will drink up 5 lbs of that while we're hiking so, I don't think it will be too bad. If he can't do it, I'll cache some of it and come back for it after we make camp.


----------



## Chadwick

How far total Jill?


----------



## goathiker

It will be 7 1/2 miles all total. The itinerary at this point is.
In the cool of morning on day 1: Using the old Corps of Army engineers road, walk 3 miles in along the bay and set up camp near the only outhouse on the spit. Spend the rest of the day listening to DH cuss while he doesn't catch any fish. 
Day 2: He should have the fishing figured out by then so, filling the soft sided coolers with red snapper, sea bass, and perch. Evening of day walk 1 1/2 miles around the tip of the island and set up camp in one of the driftwood hippie huts on the beach. 
Day 3: Give the extra water to someone who didn't bring enough keeping just enough for the day. Pack bean with fish and head 3 miles down the beach at a leisurely pace back to the truck.


----------



## Chadwick

Hahahahahahaha, day one is hilarious! Sounds like you know your man!


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, pretty well after 30 years. He will go fish with other people and get pointers though. He's not proud to the point of stubbornness.


----------



## Chadwick

So after a two day battle with the hot water system in one of my lodges, I have become victorious! I think who ever plumbed this system was a very artistic type!!! It was a trombone of massive proportion!


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> So after a two day battle with the hot water system in one of my lodges, I have become victorious! I think who ever plumbed this system was a very artistic type!!! It was a trombone of massive proportion!


:slapfloor: :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I got to go swimming tonight


----------



## Chadwick

Cool, this is good swimming weather!


----------



## Chadwick

Did they lay off at work?


----------



## goathiker

Wow, low blow...Leslie, can I PM you when I get my thoughts together?


----------



## NubianFan

Sure


----------



## Chadwick

Me? Did I low blow Leslie? I didn't mean to!


----------



## Chadwick

I meant did they quit giving you a hard time at work!


----------



## goathiker

No, I just got some news, back in a minute.


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, whew! Hope all is semi well!


----------



## NubianFan

LOL I just realized the confusion, No I didn't get laid off at work. I think Chad just meant did they leave me alone and yes they did. But, I misread and thought it was Chad saying wow low blow and I thought he was talking about something that happened to him. LOL I am completely confuzzled!!!


----------



## NubianFan

But anyone can PM me that needs to. LOL


----------



## nchen7

I'm totally confused.....

Chad, I HATE going barefoot! Ever since I was young


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, :hug:


----------



## Chadwick

Is it a texture thing Ni? Or a dirty thing?


----------



## Chadwick

I was worried I said something wrong and hurt feelings!

I hope Jill is ok!


----------



## nchen7

Dirty thing. HATE having dirty feet. I can't go to be with dirty feet.....


----------



## nchen7

Jill, hope you got good news.....


----------



## Chadwick

Haha, I go in the barn and pasture barefoot! I wash them after!!


----------



## NubianFan

This may sound crazy but I wish I was in Washington State or Oregon, or Maine, or some coastal town where it is cool and damp. I wish it was cloudy and lightly misting to a light rain, and I was in a cozy cottage or lighthouse with living area curled up with a cup of hot tea... I know that is weird but that I what I wish for right now... I don't even care if my crush is there this time, I just want to be there, looking out at the ocean or bay, watching it rain... drinking my hot tea.


----------



## nchen7

Aww Leslie. Hope it cools down for ya. I'm like u...can't stand the heat. I'm quite happy in Ontario - been cool (not always the case in summer...). hope your dreams come true someday soon.


----------



## Chadwick

I've always thought it would be cool to be a lighthouse caretaker!


----------



## goathiker

One of the ones that went cray from the mercury in the lamp hehe. You could scare children really well :lol:
They're all automated anymore. It would be cool to live in one though.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah they gotta automate all the good brain damage jobs!


----------



## NubianFan

There is a lighthouse (probably more than one but one I know of) that you can rent and stay the night or weekend in, it is booked so far in advance you have to make reservations like a year in advance. That would be so cool. A lot of people honeymoon there.


----------



## Scottyhorse

hope everything is ok Jill :hug:


----------



## goathiker

Everything's fine guys. It doesn't change my world, just alters some of my hopes for the future. Life and love will go on just the same as always. I will PM a few of you but, I'm NOT putting anything here for the world to read.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Life has a way of doing that.. :/ sorry Jill :hug: hope all is well


----------



## ThreeHavens

goathiker said:


> Everything's fine guys. It doesn't change my world, just alters some of my hopes for the future. Life and love will go on just the same as always. I will PM a few of you but, I'm NOT putting anything here for the world to read.


I'm sorry Jill. I'll be praying and hoping God turns this out for the best somehow. Those curveballs really suck sometimes.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh my what's going on in this thread Jill?? Everyone sounds concerned about u! I feel I missed something..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Just a sec.


----------



## goathiker

Okay, here is Sunny the love of my life. She is the best dog I've ever owned. She's a working White German Spitz.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Cute! You have unique breeds!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Here are my 2 pit bull mixs! As you can see they are working very hard...








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This is the one I was telling you about that got charged by 2 other dogs. She is almost 70 pounds but for some reason very nervous around big dogs she doesn't know. Not takes a few minutes to get acclimated to them though 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lexxy








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have only seen 2 of yours, where are the other 3? Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Cool, I have a purebred American Pit Bull. Got to up load a video real quick.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh Jill, I hope Sunny is okay...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This was my crew before I got my German shepherd, but I don't think I have a pic of her on my iPad.. 







Lexxy on the left is wondering why the camera guy is making idiotic noises and waiving cheap toys at her scaring her lol!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She is very protective of the dog n the middle, Fritz, who's is my Aussie mix and the best dog I have ever had! He just turned 12, he is my baby!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Here's Melvin 

http://www.thegoatspot.net/video/exersing-melvin-44.html


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha! He's cute! But he's crazy! Lol is he always like that or just with the weed wacker?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Just with the weed eater and if you take a running hose into his pen he goes nuts biting the water and getting all wet. Right now he's lying in the recliner sleeping.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no.. I gotta go to bed... Gotta get up early for work  we'll have to finish this later.. I still want to see the other 2!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Np problem. ttyl. Have a good night


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Just with the weed eater and if you take a running hose into his pen he goes nuts biting the water and getting all wet. Right now he's lying in the recliner sleeping.


Haha that last part is pretty much what my pits do all the time!.. Lazy freeloaders!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

G'night Jill!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

That's what he does most of the time. Or carries a toy around showing it to people


----------



## goathiker

G'Night


----------



## goathiker

lol...your green light is still on...


----------



## goathiker

Here's the other 2. Shatzi a Teacup Pinscher and Kayla, a wire haired Chihuahua 
Plus my youngest daughter and grandbaby when he was 16 months.


----------



## goathiker

Shati is miniature Pinscher, Rat Terrier, and chihuahua. Kayla is Chihuahua, Yorkie, and Jack Russell. Both purpose bred to hunt squirrels. Which they do very very well.


----------



## Scottyhorse

While we are on the topic of hunting.... How do you trap a raccoon/possum? Something fairly large that it can bust out of a heavy wire trap, but just goes after the chickens. We have lost about 15 AND tons of eggs and two+ sets of chicks.


----------



## goathiker

Sounds like you have a weasel or mink. You're going to have to use a really tricky leg hold trap to get it. The main thing is to wash every smell off the traps and then hang the food high so that they have to stand up and reach to get it putting their led in the trap at the same time. Nothing can have human smell on it though, they are smart. Be right out there early to check. If they are left too long they will chew their own leg off and be back in your chickens 2 days later.


----------



## nchen7

Jill I love Sunny.


----------



## Chadwick

I saw you DHs fila make a cameo in the pit-bull video Jill! He's a looker!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> lol...your green light is still on...


Did my green light stay on all night? I never actually sign off lol.. Your dogs are all adorable! I'm going to have to say olive is my favorite though! My pits think they are rat terriers, they love hunting squirrel and mice!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Is there an actual green light? I never sign off either.


----------



## NubianFan

Your green light isn't on now Chad.
In other news
I am so upset and tired.... 
I am sooooooo ready for some happy..... Does that come back around? Because I am ready for it.....


----------



## Chadwick

I have had several dark periods in my life, it always came back around for me, I hope it hurries up for you! 

Where is this green light.


----------



## NubianFan

at the very bottom of your user name box. Look at mine it is at the bottom left corner


----------



## NubianFan

Look under Daff's pic and my location and likes and all that


----------



## NubianFan

I think I may have made my crush mad at me.


----------



## Chadwick

So this week a church is using the camp for their camp program, tonight I had a 75 yr old come and ask to see the goats, I brought him around and he told me about growing up with 150 head of sheep and some life stories, he was visibly excited to see the goats and really made my day! So e people see them and just say yep goats, some see them and you can see the kid in them get excited! He knew all about angoras and had judged wool in the 40s-50s!


----------



## Chadwick

Is he mad because he hasn't gotten any kisses? What happened?


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> Is he mad because he hasn't gotten any kisses? What happened?


Hmmmmmm.......onder::chin:
I don't know? Maybe?


----------



## NubianFan

He probably isn't even mad at me, it is probably in my head. He just hasn't been very talkative lately. But I did say something negative to him. Not about him, but I don't think he liked it, because he did make a comment about it.


----------



## Chadwick

He has probably used up all his chap stick trying to be ready, now he is chapped and doesn't want to look like he's not ready!

What good is having a chick crushing on you if you get no kisses out of the deal?! Haha


----------



## NubianFan

He probably doesn't even want kisses from me. He probably would be terrified at the thought.


----------



## NubianFan

I sent you a PM Chad


----------



## Chadwick

Got it! Sent back!


----------



## Chadwick

Please, isn't the only good reason to be a professor to get kisses from a former student????


----------



## NubianFan

My dad and my daughter fixed 4 spots in the fence the goats had figured out how to get out. Two they were going over and two they were going through.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, this is fun day number 2! :lol: This weeks project is breaking 5 mares, one of which isn't even halter broke yet, and it went much smoother today, only got two good bucks out of them. 

And Leslie, go watch the Little Mermaid, listen to Sabastian's song, and you'll understand why he's never kissed you yet...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sorry your having a bummer day Leslie :hug: that was me the other day :/


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, this is fun day number 2! :lol: This weeks project is breaking 5 mares, one of which isn't even halter broke yet, and it went much smoother today, only got two good bucks out of them.
> 
> And Leslie, go watch the Little Mermaid, listen to Sabastian's song, and you'll understand why he's never kissed you yet...


Awww crap, now you are giving me homework assignments, I don't wanna do homework... And DISNEY homework at that......:hammer:


----------



## NubianFan

I am doing a youtube search for Sebastian's song. I sure ain't watching that WHOLE movie, consider it Disney cliff notes.......


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, I actually watched it again the other night because Ursula's song had been stuck in my head for DAYS! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Have you never seen the movie?!?!  :shocked:


----------



## NubianFan

"Under the Sea" Or something else.... I hate homework


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The other one


----------



## NubianFan

I have seen it a looooonnnnnngggggg time ago. I remember very little


----------



## NubianFan

Kiss the Girl?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That used to be my favorite movie when I was little! :lol: 
Haven't. Seen it in YEARS! And I too had the 'poor Unfortunate Souls' song stuck in my head today! So weird!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm contagious, sorry. First the headache and then the song :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You are! :lol: oh btw, that headache came back even worse when I was at work!  also a bad notice when I got there didn't help any


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And now I'm going to rub my quad buck luck off onto you!  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No!! I'll take the songs and headaches!! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well, off to bed for me.. Night all  :wave: 

Hope your crush isn't mad at you long Leslie :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

I think Disney movies just might be what is wrong with me in the first place....


----------



## NubianFan

You can't go to bed at 8:30 it is against the law!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well if that's the sole cause of what you think is wrong with you, then you are lucky! :slapfloor: 

Yeah, there's only a couple Disney movies I like....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> You can't go to bed at 8:30 it is against the law!


I went to bed at 8 yesterday :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

How bout 9:30?


----------



## Chadwick

Do all goats drink different? Each of mine drink from the bucket in a different way! Oliver dips his chin and takes long drinks, Sofie stays dry and takes little quick sips, Alice stays dry and slurps!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I normally try to get to bed by midnight, but that doesn't really happen most of the time :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

still against the law


----------



## NubianFan

a handsome prince comes along and takes you away to a happy ending.... yeah I think that is kinda what is wrong with me.... it isn't anything like reality, but I keep wanting it to be.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Chadwick said:


> Do all goats drink different? Each of mine drink from the bucket in a different way! Oliver dips his chin and takes long drinks, Sofie stays dry and takes little quick sips, Alice stays dry and slurps!


Oh yes, I have some who chug it and that's all for the day, like a camel, some who take small sips throughout the day, some who take larger amounts periodically throughout the day, and then I have Peeps who can stay there for the better part of an hour because she drinks like a dog :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Stupid Disney


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> still against the law


Chad's 9:30 or my midnight?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Not every disney movie is like that though, granted most are, but not every single one. I think you just have a rather subtle, shy, prince on your hands.


----------



## Chadwick

Awe, you hurt dead Walt's stupid feelings!


----------



## Chadwick

If anything before midnight is against the law I am a repeat offender!


----------



## NubianFan

Chad's 9:30 is against the law, your midnight is my two in the morning so you are good.


----------



## NubianFan

Anything before 9 my time is against the law


----------



## NubianFan

But only if I am online, if I am offline you can go to bed early as you want to


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Chadwick said:


> If anything before midnight is against the law I am a repeat offender!


 Chad! How many years has this been going on?! :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

:lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> But only if I am online, if I am offline you can go to bed early as you want to


Oh, well good, because I don't think you were on when I went to bed at 8 yesterday :chin:


----------



## NubianFan

I was but I let you off with a warning because I wasn't talking so you couldn't have known...


----------



## Chadwick

I can't really make it much farther than 10, in high school I would fall asleep at parties like as they were starting! My friends would wake me up to drive them home!


----------



## NubianFan

well 10 your time is 9 my time so you are safe


----------



## NubianFan

My chicken with spaghetti and alla ponna sauce is calling me


----------



## Chadwick

What is alla ponna?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> My chicken with spaghetti and alla ponna sauce is calling me


:drool: :yum:


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, see 10:10 and I was refreshing the last page for a while till I realized there was a new page!


----------



## Chadwick

Well now that it's legal, goodnight all!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I'm gonna hop out and leave ya'll to your own devices now. I'm hungry and I'm gonna check on the goats again


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Chad :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

Night all


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

See ya :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> What is alla ponna?


It is basically just white and red sauce mixed


----------



## Scottyhorse

Lacie, Ain't She drinks like a dog too :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Cucumber......ok for goats?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My goats like it and have never had a problem! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

yep! mine loved cukes! overripe is ok, moldy not ok.


----------



## Chadwick

Cool!


----------



## NubianFan

I am SO glad it is friday


----------



## goathiker

Me too.

Hey, when do you think Bean is going to kid??


----------



## Chadwick

Ugh!


----------



## Chadwick

I thank god its monday! The campers are gone!


----------



## NubianFan

They are coming for you Chad......


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Me too.
> 
> Hey, when do you think Bean is going to kid??


:lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I'd say tomorrow Jill


----------



## Chadwick

Beans babies are always small and brown!


----------



## Chadwick

So my trick with Alice has backfired on me, she was on my back facing to my rear when I started feeling small things roll down my head and neck!


----------



## Chadwick

Where have you been Lindsay?


----------



## goathiker

Wow, she's really getting comfortable with you now lol.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, I asked her why she would do that and she just looked at me all proud!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha that's great chad! Did it make u giggle? It kinda made me giggle! I love that pic of her on ur back!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Oh yeah, I giggled as it was happening, the worst part is I didn't see it coming! It's so obvious!

I'm not afraid of poo, so it cracked me up!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya atleast she has nice healthy poo that just rolled off ur back.. Imagine if she came down with the runs at that very moment!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Ahhhh, hahaha!


----------



## goathiker

The owner of Beans last kids just sent me a picture!! They are doing well.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just burnt my pop corn  it smells really bad and it was my only bag!..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

On the other hand I think she now believes she and I are family or something, she herds the others away from me so she can get the love! Now her and Oliver both try to push in for my attention, but only he let's me touch.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well that's progress! Jill are those raisins?? Glad the kids are doing well!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Jill your cracking me up!! :ROFL:


----------



## Chadwick

California raisins! I had all the figures from them, they were 80s awesome.

I heard it from the grape vine.....


----------



## Chadwick

Avoid the Noid!


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## ThreeHavens

Chadwick said:


> So my trick with Alice has backfired on me, she was on my back facing to my rear when I started feeling small things roll down my head and neck!


Hahaha!!



goathiker said:


> The owner of Beans last kids just sent me a picture!! They are doing well.


Most beautiful kids I ever did see.


----------



## nchen7

Jill, I think we'll need pooch pics before we can tell! :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

I just watched Sabrina


----------



## NubianFan

It is as bad as a Disney movie..... blargh


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I haven't seen that in years... Used to love it.. Looking back now... It's really stupid! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

This is Sabrina the movie about the Chauffeurs' daughter, not Sabrina the teenage witch, but it is still unrealistic gooshey romance that ends with the poor girl getting a billionaire.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ah.. Never seen that... Sounds icky though


----------



## goathiker

I'm watching 16 Candles and its all Leslie's fault on the only working VCR in the state of Oregon. That was fun to hook up to the flat screen TV.


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> I'm watching 16 Candles and its all Leslie's fault on the only working VCR in the state of Oregon. That was fun to hook up to the flat screen TV.


:slapfloor::hi5:


----------



## Chadwick

My dad still has a beta max player!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm not even sure what that is chad!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Beta max was like a small vcr tape they came out just before VCR and we all know that the VCR won! Its like saying lazerdisc in about 15 more yrs!!!

He still uses it to tape shows, there are a bunch of old farts that still maintain that it was a better system than the VCR....


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick




----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

My doe Sofie hunched up like she couldn't poop, saw a big poo there, then one min later pooped normal berries.??? Any one know anything about this, should i be concerned? 

She did stay hunched to reach a scratch then straightened out to poo normal, do you think she was just trying to do both at the same time?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have seen my boys do that and get stuck in like a "humping" position.. Any my dominant Pygmy doe did it once... I don't really know what it means but I have never seen it cause a problem.. I would say just watch her and if it was just a one time thing then she is fine but if she keeps crouching or arching, maybe something going on..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Ok, it was just 30 sec thing but was odd, then she went on like nothing happened.....weird girl! I watch her!


----------



## goathiker

Bean did the same thing yesterday. I think he just have to go a lot.


----------



## Chadwick

Was that beans labor setting in???


----------



## goathiker

lol maybe that was it.


----------



## Chadwick

Did you fence in that new areas yet, still in process?


----------



## goathiker

Still in the process. I have to tear out the fence I just up up a couple years ago. Still have about 20 feet of brush to cut.


----------



## Chadwick

You are gonna have to give us the final pictures!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Where did Jill go? I finally got a pic of my last dog to show her! Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

I'm sure she'll be back, in the mean time I'll see your dog!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did u see the pic of my other dogs??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

I think so it was on this thread about a week ago???


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow has it been that long! Ok sorry I'm just stalling cuz the pic I just took came out really small when I tried to send it to my iPad.. So I'm trying to figure out why and get a better one..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Well to be honest, I have a bad sense of past time so it could have been anytime in the last month for me!!!

Stall away! I'll wait for pictures!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

While we're waiting :shades: I totally want one of these cows :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I can't get them any bigger  I hate technology...













This is Maxi.. I got her 2 years ago from a couple that had no clue how to take care of a large breed dog.. Let alone a geriatric one.. She is 10 years old and walks like she is 13 due to being raised in an apartment.. That is no place for a GSD! Since being on the proper meds and supplements she gets small spirit's of energy where she can actually play like a pup again! She loves playing with my youngest dog!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Oh what are they! They are adorable! And would go well with the fancy farm theme!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You should totally get one of those cows! Is it a brama?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Everyone always makes fun of max for her "flying nun" ears! Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

She looks like a nice old dog! I like old large breed dogs best, better than puppies any day


----------



## Chadwick

They do look like the flying nun, that's hilarious!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya. Love old dogs! And old cats! I have a 15 year old cat that pretty much sleeps n my couch 24/7 though she is also quite obese.. I also got her from an owner that couldn't take care of her anymore so I wasn't the one that made her fat! Lol she has actually lost 2 pounds since living with me 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Here ya go


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> You should totally get one of those cows! Is it a brama?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yah


----------



## Chadwick

Where have you been Lindsay?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Where have you been Lindsay?


At fair


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What Lindsey? U don't like my dog??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> What Lindsey? U don't like my dog??
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


What? I resized pics for you


----------



## ariella42

Any ideas for getting goats to voluntarily take copper bolus? I was going to try the marshmallow method, but I didn't realize the bolus was going to come today, so I didn't get any at the store. I really don't feel like wrestling a goat today.


----------



## ariella42

What cute ears! I'm not really a dog person, but I enjoy older dogs who have chilled out a bit much more than hyperactive puppies.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh how did u do that? The weird thing is my phone will sometimes take pix thy will fill up the whole screen here and other times it will give me these little thumbnails.. I just don't understand..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

I went through that too, I cut the end off of a 3cc syringe and pulled a cc of yogurt in filled the syringe with air and poured the contents of the bolus in then capped it with yogurt. It was the only way it worked, I went through like 12 capsules before that!

Jill suggested it but said to crush banana but I didn't have banana and did have yogurt.


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Oh how did u do that? The weird thing is my phone will sometimes take pix thy will fill up the whole screen here and other times it will give me these little thumbnails.. I just don't understand..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I'm on my Mac


----------



## Chadwick

How was the fair?

Heard of brahmas never seen one....love the ears!

Do they taste the best though..........


----------



## Chadwick

I fell in love with the Scottish highland cattle!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Doesn't Mac make iPad? I guess mine is just too old..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

I like the banana and the yogurt ideas - sadly, we have neither. I just went through the fridge and pantry looking for reasonable substitutes. We have stale cheerios, raisins, lettuce, taco meat, tortillas, shredded cheese, and questionable tasting goat milk. Of course, we do have beer and wine, so we're set, right? :lol: I might just have to go to the store again.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> How was the fair?
> 
> Heard of brahmas never seen one....love the ears!
> 
> Do they taste the best though..........


It was fine  Had the worst goat judges though :roll:
Was on the float, got to throw candy at people ...and eat candy 
Won first at the costume contest too


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Doesn't Mac make iPad? I guess mine is just too old..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Apple makes both


----------



## ariella42

Chadwick said:


> I fell in love with the Scottish highland cattle!


I just looked those up - they look like Banthas from Star Wars


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ariella42 said:


> I like the banana and the yogurt ideas - sadly, we have neither. I just went through the fridge and pantry looking for reasonable substitutes. We have stale cheerios, raisins, lettuce, taco meat, tortillas, shredded cheese, and questionable tasting goat milk. Of course, we do have beer and wine, so we're set, right? :lol: I might just have to go to the store again.


I don't know how picky your goats are but honestly I just put mine in a slightly sticky grain and added enough water just to make the rods not skink to the bottom

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

They're picky, but they do like their sweet feed. Maybe I'll just do that.


----------



## Chadwick

They kind of do look like that!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

There were a few rods left at the bottom when they finished so I just added a tiny bit more feed and a few drops of water and they gobbled up the rest!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Who can't love a face like this!


----------



## ariella42

They are kind of shaggily adorable


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Who can't love a face like this!
> 
> View attachment 75876


Where's the face ? :ROFL:


----------



## Chadwick

Hahahaha


----------



## Chadwick

They are supposed to do well on a grass fed diet.


----------



## COgoatLover25

LOL, logging off guys see ya :wave: It's raining here


----------



## Chadwick

Bye


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> They are supposed to do well on a grass fed diet.


Yup, I have a friend in Missouri that used to have them, she absolutely LOVED them but got out of breeding them last year...you should get some, they'd go well with your Angoras :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Oh, your dog is really cute. Her ears make her look werewolfish


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ha ha Thanx Jill! Chad you should def get that cow!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My cousin is building me 2 new hay feeders for my goats! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This is what my yard used to look like in April! I only have 2 of the goats in that pic now..














And this is the same phone that took the pix of my dog! I don't understand why some come out small!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

That must be an adjustment!?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya it is and now we have no green grass either! Since I switched to registered Nubians, I couldn't keep all the pets.. But I still have 3 pet goats and now 3 registered Nubians!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

I guess i do have a thing for fizzy animals! Mine will love getting sheared, poor guys its 85 out there and they are in coats!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't have any of the nubians left from the pic. One was my friends with her 2 "mini Nubian" kids. And all the rest were just pets! Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I love fuzzy animals too! I'm thinking about getting a great pyr or 2!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I hope you love listening to dogs bark all...night...long


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I thought they only bark at a predator?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

They bark constantly to keep the predators away. My neighbors had 2 in with their goats. No one in this neighborhood got a full nights sleep until they moved.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is there any LGD that doesn't bark constantly?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I don't have any experience with any except the pyrs and Maremmas. Here's a whole website about them http://www.lgd.org/


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Does that site mention anything about how much they bark? Cuz I have been reading a lot about them the past couple days and nothing said they bark all night.. Everything just said don't stop them if they bark cuz that's their job..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have plenty of time to do my research though cuz I can't get another dog till my 2 old doggys pass.. I'm not by any means looking forward to that day, just planning for the future..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Here's what it says

WHAT ABOUT BARKING?

What about it? If begun early, you can train yourself to come every time your Pyr barks and give it some attention. Give him enough attention for barking, and your neighbors will also begin to give you some attention. Mutual reinforcement always works. What do Pyrs bark at? Only things they can see and hear - that includes low flying satellites and butterflies. Most Pyrenees eavesdrop on a family argument four houses away, yet become selectively deaf upon hearing words like "stop that", "come here" and "be quiet". Pyr owners exchange information on stopping barking the way our grandmothers exchanges recipes for pickles - no two were ever alike


----------



## NubianFan

Where I live they would be barking all night because there are that many predators, there is literally always something out there. They are possums, armadillos, *****, foxes, bobcat, coyotes, wolves, cougars, bear, then there are snakes, hawks and owls. My dogs bark almost all night and they aren't even LGD's.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Chadwick said:


> Who can't love a face like this!
> 
> View attachment 75876


I was in Fiddletown once, and ran into a lady who has a whole herd of Highland cattle


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They bark at butterflies?? Haha


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's pretty quiet here at night.. My neighbors would be highly ticked to say the least if I got a barking dog..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Pointers will point at butterflies, it is hysterical.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My dogs ward off squirrels, coyotes, deer, skunks, raccoon, and anything else that comes around.. But I can't leave them it at night.. There would be disasters and I would have to explain to the neighbors that it was el chupacabra and not my dogs! Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

Our neighbors' dogs would make great LGD dogs if constant barking is to scare off predators. I'm sometimes tempted steer clear of our neighborhood too with the amount of barking they do all..the..time.


----------



## ariella42

We've had issues with low production and off-tasting milk. I just got my cheese making supplies, but I only have about a quart and a half of good-tasting milk. Do I wait until I have enough for the chevre recipe from A Cheesemaker's Journey or make something with the milk on hand and citric acid? I'm itching for some goat cheese!


----------



## ksalvagno

You can make cheese with vinegar or lemon juice. Pretty much is the same as chevre.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ksalvagno said:


> You can make cheese with vinegar or lemon juice. Pretty much is the same as chevre.


Really?? How much lemon juice?? Could I use lime juice? I love limes!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

I don't care for the taste of vinegar cheeses. I haven't tried any with the citric acid method, though.


----------



## ksalvagno

I don't know about lime juice. I never measured it. Would just keep pouring a small amount in until the milk started curdling. There is a recipe out in the great Internet abyss somewhere. Makes a great soft cheese to spread on crackers. Add salt and spices to taste.


----------



## glndg

I have mixed it with various things. Raisins might work because they are a little sticky. Some oats and molasses might do it. The last time, I used some leftover herbs from Molly's. That worked. If they want minerals, you could mix it in that.

Okay, so this doesn't make sense. I was responding to the question about what to mix copper in. :hammer: Sorry!


----------



## Chadwick

Just got back from checking in troops! Boy you guys are all here when i am gone! I must be smelly!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I'm still here chad! But I'll be going out to feed the kids in a min then off to milk!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

I had some good times with my little herd today, they were very loving today, then i brought them some more toys, two logs!


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick

I know its big enough for all of us....but lets fight to see who owns it!


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## ariella42

They're so adorable! Can I steal one?


----------



## Chadwick

Sure you can have a log!!!


Hahaha


----------



## ariella42

Hahaha! Those are just the cutest logs I've ever seen :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

They are cute to the point of ridiculous! I just want to pile them on my lap and take a nap! 

On a good note Oliver did lay down against me in the pasture today!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Look chad! I think u will like this!














Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Neat feeder Dee!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx! My cousin just built it today! He made me 2!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Chad's metal horse feeder gives me the heebee jeebees. I had a goat break his neck in one of those.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But my big wether Eddie wouldnt let the kids eat! So I tied him up next to the feeder and gave him a small portion and he got to watch how the kids share their food nicely! Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

I do like it! Jill i did hang it above head hight so they cant stick heads in.....do you think i should get rid of it?


----------



## ThreeHavens

We have the same sort of horse feeders - we put chicken wire on the inside so they can't put their heads in even if they really wanted to.


----------



## Chadwick

How do they get hay through the chicken wire??


----------



## ThreeHavens

They pull it through.


----------



## Chadwick

Huh....


----------



## Chadwick

I may have to try that.......


----------



## ThreeHavens

I would *think* It'd be safer. I'd gotten nervous because one of my does loved to stick her head ALL the way in the feeder, and I was scared that if she got butted in that position, her neck could break. The wire put an end to that.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I knew you would like it chad! My cousin is an awesome carpenter!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Does he do it for a living or as a hobby?


----------



## sassykat6181

Anyone have a remedy for a bee sting? I got stung three nights ago loading hay. It was one of those round type hives. Didn't see the bees, it was kinda dark 

My finger is swollen and red. Extremely itchy and if I bump it, feels like flames are running up my hand. It's starting to spread into the top knuckle (hand part) I've been putting Benadryl cream on it for the itching but it's not helping for more than a few minutes


----------



## ksalvagno

Have you taken Benadryl internally?


----------



## ThreeHavens

sassykat6181 said:


> Anyone have a remedy for a bee sting? I got stung three nights ago loading hay. It was one of those round type hives. Didn't see the bees, it was kinda dark
> 
> My finger is swollen and red. Extremely itchy and if I bump it, feels like flames are running up my hand. It's starting to spread into the top knuckle (hand part) I've been putting Benadryl cream on it for the itching but it's not helping for more than a few minutes


Do you have plantain? Wash it up, crush it, and apply it. This may sound gross but I actually chew it, then gob it up to the bite and cover it with a bandaid. It's offered a lot of relief for the dung beetle bite I had.


----------



## Chadwick

I have heard that ACV can make the sting pain less, but you are probably past that now....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Chad he does it for a living but he loves doing it! As for the bee sting, I heard if u make baking soda into a paste with water and put it on the sting it will help draw out the poison as it dries. And definitely take a Benadryl or 2!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

Not too keen on taking medicine that makes me pass out or feel groggy

My husband sent me this link on plantain the other day and I hadn't read it yet. I'll go try it, thanks! Here's the link 

http://www.thefutureofhealthnow.com/little-weed-one-useful-medicines-planet/


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I hate taking Benadryl too.. But I think if I were stung by 3 bees and my hand was swelling.. I'd take it...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

If it is spreading, you need to do something about it. You don't want it poisoning your system.


----------



## sassykat6181

I'll give it a little while. I already told my husband I'd give it til the afternoon then I'd head to the dr


----------



## Chadwick

Good luck!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Teaching my large wether Eddie, on the right, to share with my buckling and young wether! Here's how its going! Though I guarantee they would not be like that if I wasn't sitting right there lol.. Baby steps!








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

sassykat6181 said:


> I'll give it a little while. I already told my husband I'd give it til the afternoon then I'd head to the dr


Meat tenderizer is supposed to help though I have never tried it. Since you said it was dark, are you sure it was a bee? Could it have been a wasp?

One site: http://www.health.com/health/gallery/0,,20578494_5,00.html


----------



## Chadwick

Hey, he is being nice there, that's a great step!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The little guys are so scared of him when there is food around! Unless I am there of course! If he just moves his leg they scatter!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I would be scared of those huge horns too if I were that small lol the little wether is 31-37# the buck is 90# and the big wether is 200#.. Yeah I would run too!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah if I ran into a guy that was 900lbs and food aggressive I would be too!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha I wish he wasn't such a pig cuz I would like to free feed the kids and I can't cuz he will eat it all and end up being 400# lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey chad I got a better pic of the second feeder!







And if you look really close on the right side hiding behind the rainbow shelter is my little Pygmy doe who is terrified of all humans! She is happy just being left alone

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Very nice!


----------



## Chadwick

Aw, why is she so scared?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have no idea.. She came to me that way about a year or 2 ago. She will come up to me for grain but not for very long.. If I so much as batt an eyelash she bolts! I never really took the time to tame her, she seems really old to me and I figure she can just live her life out doing what makes her happy. She's not too wild that I can't trust her though, I can let her out of the pen to browse and she will usually come back in on her own 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Cool, you never know what she has experienced.... Glad you keep her and let her be her on her terms!


----------



## NubianFan

So I snuck off and didn't tell y'all, and I took my computer so you never knew I was gone.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha hi Leslie, you must have missed us!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Chadwick said:


> Cool, you never know what she has experienced.... Glad you keep her and let her be her on her terms!


Ya everything is on her terms except when she needs meds... Last year she got a ruptured salivary gland and before that she had a foxtail in her eye.. Neither of those were fun experiences for her..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Where did ya sneak to?


----------



## sassykat6181

Learn something new everyday! I always call bees bees and wasps bees....apparently they are two totally different insects. Bees lose their stinger with a venom pouch when they sting you and eventually they die. Wasps do not lose their stinger and can sting multiple times. Bees are vegetarians and more often than not will leave you alone. Wasps actually feed their young insects and are vicious. Wasps make those paper nests. I was stung by a wasp! I looked through our microscope at my finger to see if there was a stinger still in there. There wasn't, but when I touched that tiny spot with tweezers where the wasp stung me, a huge hole opened up and a lot of liquid came out. I picked up some Benadryl and I'll give that a try at bedtime.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sounds gnarly!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

If liquid came out, you probably have a bit of an infection starting. Put some topical antibiotic ointment (like neosporin) on it, and try to keep it clean. If it gets any worse or you notice spreading redness around it, you might want to have a doctor look at it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Where's Jill at?? I know she's around here somewhere! I got some pix for her too!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

We snuck away deep into the hills for our vacation with dad, last night I was sitting around outside with a two guitar players and a bass player (not guitar, cello type bass) and a lady singer I'd never met before listening to them play. At one point they played some hymns and we all sang along. It was fun, this morning I listened to a guitar picker, a bass guitar player, a fiddle player and a 94 yr old man who played dobro... awesome. Dad really enjoyed it all.


----------



## Chadwick

That rocks!


----------



## Chadwick

The hole with the liquid was your body compartmentalizing the problem and attacking the intruding venom. Get it all out if you can, and flush it with anything sterile even salt water made from boiled and cooled water.


----------



## goathiker

It would be a good idea to start carrying Benedril with you when you might come into contact with wasps now. The progression of my allergy was one time it swelled and had fluid, the second time it swelled my entire leg from crotch to foot after being stung in the knee, the third time my tongue and throat swelled after being stung on the arm. I have to carry the fast melt Benedrils at all times now or there's a good chance I could die from a wasp sting.


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, really!


----------



## NubianFan

yep same with me. I have to keep benadryl with me were ever I go, because when I get bee stung I have racing heart and trouble breathing. I keep the liquid and the tablets never thought about the fast melts that's a good idea Jill


----------



## NubianFan

Just ate some blonde sorghum


----------



## Chadwick

So I got Alice to lay in my lap and fall asleep for about 20 min tonight! And my wife son and Oliver shared a lawn chair!!!

So, Oliver is getting aggressive at meal times, I want to coller him and keep him at his station but he gets scared of the collar. Any tricks?


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> It would be a good idea to start carrying Benedril with you when you might come into contact with wasps now. The progression of my allergy was one time it swelled and had fluid, the second time it swelled my entire leg from crotch to foot after being stung in the knee, the third time my tongue and throat swelled after being stung on the arm. I have to carry the fast melt Benedrils at all times now or there's a good chance I could die from a wasp sting.


Sounds like epi-pen time. If you went to the doctor, I'm surprised that he/she did not give you one. The epinephrine that many people have on hand for goat reactions might save a life.......

I did not know about fast melt Benadryl. I' m going to get some. Years ago I had a bad reaction to a bee sting, but an allergist decided it was a reaction to the venom, not an allergic reaction. Nice to have something in case though -- I don't know that I believe him.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Does anyone know if a 2006 Alpaca Pregtone will work for goats possibly?


----------



## glndg

sassykat6181 said:


> Learn something new everyday! I always call bees bees and wasps bees....apparently they are two totally different insects. Bees lose their stinger with a venom pouch when they sting you and eventually they die. Wasps do not lose their stinger and can sting multiple times. Bees are vegetarians and more often than not will leave you alone. Wasps actually feed their young insects and are vicious. Wasps make those paper nests. I was stung by a wasp! I looked through our microscope at my finger to see if there was a stinger still in there. There wasn't, but when I touched that tiny spot with tweezers where the wasp stung me, a huge hole opened up and a lot of liquid came out. I picked up some Benadryl and I'll give that a try at bedtime.


Well, you said that it had a round hive. That sounded like a wasp and maybe more specifically a hornet. (Hornets have the large enclosed paper nests.) I looked it up and read that the sting is more painful than a bee sting because it has a lot of acetylcholine in it. Seems weird that that would be especially painful because acetylcholine is a neurotransmitter.


----------



## glndg

Chadwick said:


> So I got Alice to lay in my lap and fall asleep for about 20 min tonight! And my wife son and Oliver shared a lawn chair!!!
> 
> So, Oliver is getting aggressive at meal times, I want to coller him and keep him at his station but he gets scared of the collar. Any tricks?


Someone (Pam) suggested a spray bottle as a deterrent for aggression. I tried it at meal time and it worked like a charm.


----------



## Chadwick

Cool!


----------



## NubianFan

The goat were good and didn't escape while we were gone...
Either that or they were extremely smart and escaped and then re penned themselves before we got home....


----------



## goathiker

Always use the same word when you spray him like stop or settle. Then treat him when he stops the unwanted behavior. Soon you'll e able to tell him to settle down and he will know what you want.


----------



## Chadwick

I hear the car quick get back in!


----------



## sassykat6181

Good news today. The plantain did help relieve the burning feeling and some of the itch. Draining it helped with the swelling and I took one Benadryl capsule at bedtime. I'd say 75% of the swelling is gone and all the burn is gone some slight itching but not too bad. I'll def keep Benadryl on hand since there are a ton of nests in the hayloft 

Thanks everyone for your recommendations


----------



## Chadwick

Boy does spraying them really shut down the attitude!

And guess what....ALICE LETS ME PET NOW!!!! 

She also chose to show me that she can stand on my shoulders while I am sitting upright! Now that's a big parrot! Now I will have to get her off of climbing and I to pets and love!


----------



## sassykat6181

I have one stubborn lamancha that licks the water and run right through the door anyway. Ugh! Maybe I need to add a little acv to it


----------



## Chadwick

Haa, Oliver has decided that he owns everything and sucker punches the girls.....I'm gonna shut that down! So, now to teach a wether chivalry!


----------



## Chadwick

So Alice eats from the feeder from the side and I love her out of the box thinking, no one can butt her! I have been meaning to get a pic for you all and finally did!


----------



## ariella42

She's a clever girl


----------



## ariella42

My law license came today! I passed the bar last July, and now I can finally practice law!


----------



## goathiker

Cool...



I'm melting, it is NOT supposed to be over a hundred degrees here for days at a time.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Woohoo!! Congrats!!!! :hi5:arty::applaud::clap::dance::sun::balloons::grin::fireworks::stars:


----------



## Chadwick

Yay! So I got this friend who......

Haha


----------



## Scottyhorse

It's 104 here... I think I might go bath and clip Twinkle, since she has a black coat, hopefully keep her cooler...


----------



## Chadwick

I might get beat about the face and neck for this but it's 70 here!


----------



## Scottyhorse

sspptt... chad... I am going to move me and the goats to your house... okay?


----------



## goathiker

Now there's 3 lawyers on here...Goatspotters are well covered lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Ok, anyone who brings goats is welcome!


----------



## Chadwick

Who else is a lawyer?


----------



## goathiker

Hall'sthirdacrefarm is a Real Estate Lawyer.
The Gay_Gourmet's life partner is a new lawyer unspecialised yet . 
I believe DFFN is studying law too.


----------



## ariella42

I'm glad I'm not the only goat lover who's an attorney  If anyone on TGS gets into legal trouble in NC, they know who to call now :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Wow! 

So after the better hoof trim they are so playfully! I just looked out and it's like three goat pin ball out there!

Oliver is trying to mount, is there any chance he is still un descended because she bands so early!?!


----------



## goathiker

He's fine, you would be able to tell the difference. An aspiring buck kicks the does with their front foot, makes really weird sounds, air humps, and plays what's the red thing and why does it tickle when I lick it?


----------



## Chadwick

Jill, my wife and I are gasping for air!!!! Oh, my stomach hurts!


----------



## Chadwick

I can't read that without giggling!


----------



## goathiker

Lol


----------



## nchen7

oh Jill...LOL!!!


----------



## Chadwick

Hey Ni! How's the land search?


----------



## nchen7

We put an offer, and now waiting to close!!!! There's financing to nail down, but I think it's gonna work out! We got mining and forest rights, which is good.


----------



## ariella42

Congrats, Ni! I hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## Chadwick

Forest rights is one that is really bad to give up, one day your woods look healthy the next it's all beat up, and someone else pockets the cash...


----------



## nchen7

Well, the rules here r forest rights come with land ownership (so, ur crappy forest is your problem). But mineral rights is important too. U don't want someone drilling from under you....


----------



## Chadwick

Agreed!


----------



## nchen7

But yes! Very exciting! I don't think I'd be living out there full time for a few years to come, but it'll be a great cottage spot!


----------



## NubianFan

Man y'all that reminds me, my friend STILL has not put in a bid on that house!!! I am ready to buy it myself if she doesn't get a move on! It is down to $29,000 starting bid.


----------



## Chadwick

For 29 you could rent it out for a while and pay it off for free!


----------



## NubianFan

I am telling you if she doesn't hurry up I seriously may buy it. The land it is sitting on is worth more than that


----------



## ksalvagno

You should buy it.

Did you see that Robin Williams died? Just so strange to me. He was only 63.


----------



## nchen7

I 2nd what Chad said if you think it's worth it. Is it in a part of town you like?


----------



## nchen7

I did see that Karen. It has been ruled as suicide. So sad.


----------



## NubianFan

I hate to swoop in and take a property from a friend but she has been sitting doing nothing for 2 weeks and it is on an auction site she is going to lose it. She is waiting on financing. I told her she needs to go ahead and put in a bid, because the realtor told her that they will let you do that and then if you can't get financing it just relists. I have given her links to FHA loan website, I have told her banks in town to go to, she has done nothing but ask one bank who denied her because of her credit score. I have excellent credit I know I could get it. It really isn't the type of property I am looking for, it is right in town and I want outside of town in the country but for the price it is unbelievable.


----------



## NubianFan

WHAT!!!! Robin Williams killed himself? Sheesh.


----------



## nchen7

Well....u can tell her if she doesn't put a bid on, u will bc it's too good to pass up. maybe that will light a fire under her...


----------



## NubianFan

nchen7 said:


> Well....u can tell her if she doesn't put a bid on, u will bc it's too good to pass up. maybe that will light a fire under her...


:laugh:


----------



## goathiker

Sure a lot of suicide by Asphyxiation go on the last couple months. Seems kind of strange to me...


----------



## nchen7

Jill, have a theory on that???


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh my.. That's terrible.. I hadn't heard that.. I bet the government is behind this!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

nchen7 said:


> Jill, have a theory on that???


Not yet but this one really strikes me as weird and got my curiosity going.

A wife of many years with 2 young sons and a good husband just disappears one day. She left to do some chores in the evening. Drove to a gas station and filled her car up with gas, bought one of those 2 packs of sleeping pills, withdrew $100 from the bank ATM, and apparently drove 30 miles to a small town. She parked in an unused driveway, walked 50 yards from the car to a tree, and committed suicide by asphyxiation.

Her actions were not the actions of a woman planning to kill herself. She would have only bought enough gas to get where she was going. Her actions are of a woman planning to drive around, do some chores, maybe have a dinner, and have gas left for the week in her car.

This happened last week right here.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's creepy...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't hear my goats in the back yard.. They are usually running up to the door talking to me by the time I get home.. I just finished pasturizing there milk.. I hope I find them out there.. Alive!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

That is very odd. Sounds like a cover up to me.


----------



## nchen7

Jill, that's super creepy. I have the heebie-jeebies now...


----------



## goathiker

Robin Williams, same cause of death.
Mick Jaegar's wife, same cause of death.

These are just in the last month.


----------



## nchen7

Huh.....

On a happier note, the bf and I set up some planter boxes in my condo for my bday. I have greenery, hope I can keep them alive. And yesterday, we were up north and got some bait worms to put in the containers.....one decided to commit suicide by jumping out of the box and dry up on the floor...stupid thing...


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, that's a huge comic to lose! I am a comedy fan big time, I grew up watching his stuff.....that's sad.


----------



## Chadwick

Make sure your PH is good or they will run for it.


----------



## nchen7

we bought compost soil type thing (organic). the place we got them from had worms living in it. they ran away when we picked up the bag. all the others are in there somewhere. i'll have to put handfuls of compost to feed those buggers!


----------



## NubianFan

it is amazing what a tub full of cold water and a little soap and shampoo can do for your spirits in august.


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, you should be good Ni.


----------



## Chadwick

I myself do not like cold water soap or shampoo in my spirits! Hick!


----------



## Chadwick

That was an attempt at a drunk hiccup not a name calling!


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol: This could be fun!


----------



## NubianFan

You don't like whiskey in your water?


----------



## Chadwick

Uishci beatha, Irish Gaelic for water of life made the word whiskey !


----------



## Chadwick

So technically whiskey is water! Uishci!


----------



## nchen7

I love myself a cold shower when it's unbearably hot out. the bf likes his shower hot still....I just don't understand.

in cantonesee, the word to shower literally means "wash cooler".


----------



## NubianFan

yeah I am a seasonal bather, that doesn't mean I only bathe once a season, it means I take scalding hot baths in the winter and icy cold ones int he summer. Sometimes in the summer I take several cold showers a day as well.


----------



## NubianFan

Oh by the way.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I kinda want a western belt/buckle... One of my strange 'wants' right now I guess :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

He isn't mad.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Oh by the way.....


Oh by the way what?!?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> He isn't mad.....


Woot woot!!   yay


----------



## NubianFan

you need this one Skyla, it isn't expensive either
http://www.cavenders.com/western/ac...ern+Belt+Buc&gclid=CPvNxMvajMACFWoR7AodLRUA5w


----------



## goathiker

Hey Chad, once you're drunk enough to feel no pain, come help me out lol

See where the brush ends? That's where my new fence needs to go. See that nice big gray papery thing hanging in the peak of the house? Yeah, come knock it down for me okay??? ;-)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It just brought me to the site not to a belt.. 

I kinda like this one.. I think it would look nicer without the horse shoes on ot though.. Don't get me wrong, I love horse shoes!(have them all over my bedroom walls lol) I just think it would look nicer without them IMO...
And then the second one is ok too.. Just a tad much on the bling for me lol!


----------



## NubianFan

Merp..... okay well try it this way


----------



## NubianFan

Blargety blargety blarg...... this crapable thing won't cooperate..... ding dang it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 

Screen shot maybe??


----------



## NubianFan

Merp.... trying again


----------



## NubianFan

MERP.....:tears:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:laugh: I hate computers! 

Brb, gonna go give the babies a bed time bottle


----------



## nchen7

oohhh!!! Leslie, do tell more!!!


----------



## NubianFan

how do you do a screen shot?


----------



## NubianFan

Nocona Turquoise Stones w/ Silver Cross & Flowers Western Belt Buckle is what it is called


----------



## Trickyroo

goathiker said:


> he's fine, you would be able to tell the difference. An aspiring buck kicks the does with their front foot, makes really weird sounds, air humps, and plays what's the red thing and why does it tickle when i lick it?


Jill your hysterical :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Here ya go :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I that is pretty! And I LOVE the colors!


----------



## NubianFan

Yay!!!! Thanks Lindsey! That's it Skyla


----------



## NubianFan

I know I love it, If I was young and skinny again and all I would buy it, it is only $21 something right now


----------



## NubianFan

Ni there really isn't anything exciting to tell, just that he isn't mad at me after all. He was being all Mr. Sweet yesterday.


----------



## NubianFan

Welp, now that I am properly cooled off and the missing belt buckle has been found by the brave and courageous Lindsey, I better go to bed, Night all.


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> Welp, now that I am properly cooled off and the missing belt buckle has been found by the brave and courageous Lindsey, I better go to bed, Night all.


Never fear when the screenshot taker is here ! :ROFL: :slapfloor:
Night Leslie :wave:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I think this might be connected :lol: Look what add just popped up!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:

Too funny Lindsay! Lol!

Night Leslie  :wave:


----------



## nchen7

yep....3rd party cookies. it's like they're spying on you. so intrusive. when was it ok for corporations to look at what we read and search and target us for that?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Great more spies!...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

What does it matter when the NSA has everything you do and write on the internet and everything you do and say on your cell hone recorded in a nice big computer in a big building in Utah. That computer has been busily profiling you ever since it was turned on. 

Nixon got impeached for a lot less.


----------



## nchen7

not only that, the US (likely NSA) is building more of these facilities all around the world! scary stuff....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Doesn't the government have better things to spend their money on?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

You mean our money we give them in taxes?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ha.. Ya.. They have a lot of my money... I could spend it on a lot better things then they can!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Jill while ur here.. I got these pix..














Right front hoof viewed from front and right...

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And this was after being trimmed...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, that's pretty typical of Nubians. If you keep working on the middle toes, they will straighten out.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do I make the heel shorter than the outer toe too or just the toe part?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I mean do I make the inner heel shorter then the outer heel?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah the heel too. Just a bit shorter though. Once they are used to laying side bi side again you'll be able to see how to shape them.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm soo glad I ran into you and you told me about this before he grew up! It seems that could cause permanent damage to his bones and ligaments! Luckily for my stock I have tried to find ones that would produce the least percentage of inbreeding between each other.. Which was very hard!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, it is rather difficult finding bloodlines that are not close. You might think about getting your buck tested for G6S as well. It's a bit spendy but, you only have to do it once and then you'll know if he is a carrier or not. G6S is a genetic disease found only in Nubians.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes he is definitely getting tested for that before I breed him


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do you know how much it costs? My friend told me the only place she knows that does it is our vet?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Nacoma does that with his feet too, but, not too bad.


----------



## goathiker

The ONLY place that does it is Texas A&M, they have a patent on the test. Here's the info...
http://tvmdl.tamu.edu/tests_services/test_info.php?-Caprine-(SNP-qPCR)&unit_id=907


----------



## nchen7

Governments can do so much more for their citizens than spend it on crap like wars, spying, giving tax cuts of evil corporations and on themselves. The world would be a better place if governments were actually working for the PEOPLE and not for themselves and their own agendas. 

And....this is where black suburbans come and take me away to cuba.....lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

Twinkle is even prettier after I clipped her  i just wish you don't have to clip their face...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> Twinkle is even prettier after I clipped her  i just wish you don't have to clip their face...


Uh!!! No pics ?? :mecry: :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I will see if I can get some today or tomorrow maybe. Her face looks really bad, it's so dainty and tiny, the clippers are too big to do a good job. Plus she was screaming bloody murder the whole time :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

This was surprise tree on the ground cleanup day! But I get a nice maple log out of it so......


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> I will see if I can get some today or tomorrow maybe. Her face looks really bad, it's so dainty and tiny, the clippers are too big to do a good job. Plus she was screaming bloody murder the whole time :lol:


You should have seen my Nubian doe yesterday...the neighbor came over to see if everything was alright :lol:


----------



## nchen7

so...whatcha gonna make out of it?

did I tell you the time I found a pallet made of purple heart? I gave it to my friend who has a carpenter who makes stuff. I'm not sure if something has been made out of the pallet yet.....


----------



## Goatzrule

OMG, so I am home alone and have been all day. I do not like to be alone but today no one else here except me and the animals. So I am on the computer and hear like a high pitch crying, so I got really scared. I called my mom but she could not get in contact with our neighbors so she called the police and he came out and looked all around our yard and said it is probably a fox. Do you think its a fox?


----------



## Scottyhorse

If the police came and looked, and didn't find anything, I would think everything is okay :hug:


----------



## Chadwick

A Purple Heart pallet!!! Wowza that's an expensive pallet!

Ill sawmill it and figure something out. I have spontaneous ideas!


----------



## Scottyhorse

COgoatLover25 said:


> You should have seen my Nubian doe yesterday...the neighbor came over to see if everything was alright :lol:


:lol:


----------



## nchen7

Chadwick said:


> A Purple Heart pallet!!! Wowza that's an expensive pallet!
> 
> Ill sawmill it and figure something out. I have spontaneous ideas!


ya! it was super heavy. it's some pallet that came from south America. I'm sure they just use that stuff like we use pine.....


----------



## COgoatLover25

:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol:

So, what do you think of the name 'Penny For A Rose' for the Camanna doeling? (Briar Rose Ella x Gran Torino)

I also switched who I am getting the buckling from, dam is Blue Delilah, sire is Bachelor Party. Having trouble naming him.. Was thinking maybe Party Rock or something along those lines... but I need suggestions :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Scottyhorse said:


> :lol:
> 
> So, what do you think of the name 'Penny For A Rose' for the Camanna doeling? (Briar Rose Ella x Gran Torino)
> 
> I also switched who I am getting the buckling from, dam is Blue Delilah, sire is Bachelor Party. Having trouble naming him.. Was thinking maybe Party Rock or something along those lines... but I need suggestions :lol:


Don't name him Party Rock! People will think of dancing hamsters every time they see him :ROFL:


----------



## ariella42

In all seriousness, though, I do like Penny for a Rose.


----------



## Chadwick

Purple Heart is native to ny Canada and that area, if it came from South America it may have been a rosewood!


----------



## ariella42

My husband hurt his back somehow (working on a car all day yesterday, perhaps?), and now he's miserable. He says it hurts to breath and there's no comfortable position. He says it feels like a muscle on one side of his spine contracts horribly everything it moves. Heat isn't helping, OTC meds are only mildly easing the pain, and he refuses to go to urgent care (he deeply mistrusts doctors). He hates putting ice on anything. Anything else he can try? Other than his suggestion that I just go ahead and have him put down :eyeroll:


----------



## ThreeHavens

I would want him to go to the doctors, but unfortunately you can't force him to do that. :/ There is an ointment called "Two Old Goats" That REALLY helps with muscle pain. I'd have him soak in a ebsom salt bath if he can, as well. Does massaging help? I hate giving advice on this though, in case there's a broken bone or something ...


----------



## goathiker

Do you have Banamine for your goats? Look up the dose and shove the nasty stuff down his throat. It's used for Arthritis in humans.


----------



## ariella42

Sadly, I don't have Banamine. I'm going to try to massage it. He's completely opposed to baths, but I might be able to make a poultice with some.


----------



## ariella42

If he's still in this much pain tomorrow, I'm dragging him to the hospital in the next town, no matter what he says. We don't have insurance, but they do have "Charity Care," which would probably cover most, if not all, of the bill for us.


----------



## Scottyhorse

ariella42 said:


> Don't name him Party Rock! People will think of dancing hamsters every time they see him :ROFL:


:laugh: What should I name him then?

Sorry about your husband :hug:


----------



## Chadwick

Sounds like me when I am fishing for a back rub! Kidding.....hope he feels better, I lay flat on my back on the floor for 15 min. it losses mine up to be still flat and straight. Plus everything is supported so the muscles can relax.


----------



## Chadwick

Tell him belly button spine!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Everybody dance now!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

da da da da da, da da da da da


----------



## Chadwick

Come on let's dance.....daaaannnce!


----------



## NubianFan

Lol


----------



## Chadwick

What's up?


----------



## NubianFan

I crAZY


----------



## NubianFan

I am waiting in a break room area while my daughter has her saxophone lesson


----------



## Chadwick

We?


----------



## Chadwick

Do they not let you in?


----------



## NubianFan

She would let me in but I had rather not be a helicopter mom. I think my daughter is more relaxed without an audience


----------



## Chadwick

Thats good, I just thought maybe the force you into the hall!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> The ONLY place that does it is Texas A&M, they have a patent on the test. Here's the info...
> http://tvmdl.tamu.edu/tests_services/test_info.php?-Caprine-(SNP-qPCR)&unit_id=907


Thanx Jill! I'll check it out!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

no I have this awesome break room with tables and a window seat with a view and coke and candy machines and it is at my old university so my laptop already knows it's network so I can bring it and play while I wait!


----------



## NubianFan

I can see crepe myrtle trees and flower planters and a fountain from here


----------



## NubianFan

My friend is a doof, she never bid on that house and now it has went back up in price a couple thousand. My dad was talking to me about it yesterday and I think he may be wanting me to get it. I think he is worried about me taking care of that huge farm all by myself when he is gone.


----------



## goathiker

Well your view is better than mine. From here I see dishes I need to wash, some stuff that needs picked up, and a sleeping bag I need to launder.


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, I miss crepe myrtle trees!


----------



## NubianFan

Now I see a ravenous kid eating dumplings after her saxophone lesson


----------



## NubianFan

we're done, home again home again!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want some dumplings! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

My brothers friend has been here for a few hours and there's one more hour till he comes home.... I need Lacie's rusty fork.... Nobody but my brother can stand him because he, to put it kindly, is well... you can't put it kindly...


----------



## nchen7

Chadwick said:


> Purple Heart is native to ny Canada and that area, if it came from South America it may have been a rosewood!


No, it's def a south American tree. There's a purple heart and green heart. It could be something else called that?

Sydney, hope your brother comes home soon or his friend leaves....


----------



## Chadwick

So he is just hanging out waiting on your brother?


----------



## Chadwick

More likely I am wrong!


----------



## Chadwick

Sorry I was wrong!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Scottyhorse said:


> My brothers friend has been here for a few hours and there's one more hour till he comes home.... I need Lacie's rusty fork.... Nobody but my brother can stand him because he, to put it kindly, is well... you can't put it kindly...


Are you safe?


----------



## nchen7

Chad, is it a south American tree? The only reason I know is its a wood used in barbados....


----------



## Scottyhorse

ThreeHavens said:


> Are you safe?


Generally, though he has given me a bloody nose, my friend and I bruises, plus his general rudeness and verbal assault....


----------



## glndg

There is a goat that sounds like it has bloat after eating peaches, poinsettias, spider plant and? She gave MOM, electrolytes, Vit. B...walking and massaging. Anyone here available to go to the thread Goat Rampage to help her?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I read that.. I wish I knew how to help.. Find goathiker she always knows what to do.. Mineral oil??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Shouldn't have given MOM and no oil. She ate the peach pits as well. Those will all jam up in her intestines with the laxative. I didn't reply to it as there was very little that could be done until she started sitting up the pits with her cud. I'll go see what's up.


----------



## goathiker

Shouldn't have given MOM and no oil. She ate the peach pits as well. Those will all jam up in her intestines with the laxative. I didn't reply to it as there was very little that could be done until she started spitting up the pits with her cud. I'll go see what's up.


----------



## glndg

She did Milk of magnesia which is good. She has blonde beer, no gluten...didn't know if she should use that. Baking soda looks okay based on a search. 

Thanks.

Oh...so not good.


----------



## Chadwick

nchen7 said:


> Chad, is it a south American tree? The only reason I know is its a wood used in barbados....


Yep it says central and South American, I know I got it mixed up with something cool that grows up there.....just can't figure out what?


----------



## sassykat6181

Anyone looking for a nice ND buckling, or know someone who is?  I'm trying to sell one

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f189/blue-eyed-nigerian-buckling-170411/


----------



## Chadwick

He's a good looking fella, his chest is so wide!


----------



## COgoatLover25

sassykat6181 said:


> Anyone looking for a nice ND buckling, or know someone who is?  I'm trying to sell one
> 
> http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f189/blue-eyed-nigerian-buckling-170411/


He's nice!


----------



## ariella42

I'm not in the market for bucklings of any kind, but he is a good-looking one! Good luck!


----------



## ariella42

What I am in the market for is an office, and it just isn't happening! I went to see one today that was in my price range, and the office itself was okay, but the rest of the building was run-down and awful looking! Also, the office was on the second floor and only accessible from the back of the building. 

I'm going to look at another one in the same price range soon, and I hope it's better!


----------



## ariella42

Also, can someone just make a website appear for me? You can go ahead and decide what kind of law I'm going to practice while you're at it. So many options! :hair:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I am kind of thinking about taking most, if not all, of my fish tanks down...


----------



## ariella42

Why? How many fish tanks do you currently have?


----------



## Scottyhorse

ariella42 said:


> Why? How many fish tanks do you currently have?


I have 5 right now, down from 8, but right now I just have too many things to take care of. With the goats, horses, the fish, and now school is starting up again soon, the fish tanks are getting a bit neglected. I LOVE having them and I enjoy them a lot, but the goats and horses are my main focus. Eventually I would like to get another rabbit or guinea pig, and I hope we will get a new parakeet soon (our house sitter accidentally let ours out while we were in Montana, of course we haven't seen him again) and the parakeet was my chore. I know I wouldn't be able to get a new guinea pig or rabbit or parakeet right now. And a single parakeet or rabbit or 1-2 guinea pigs is way easier to take care of than the 5 fish tanks..


----------



## Chadwick

Salt water or fresh?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Right now they are all fresh. We were gunna set a saltwater reef up in the 33 gal but now I am not sure I can take care of a sw tank.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah salt tanks are a chore! But so nice!

My goats did not have fish tails, but had fluff ball tails, I bolused them on July 17th today I noticed that their tails are all straightened out and nice!


----------



## NubianFan

Tired.... making italian sausage with fettucine and an alla panna pink sauce for dinner.


----------



## Chadwick

What's alla panna? 


Haha, just kidding!


----------



## NubianFan

with cream with cream with cream, although, It isn't a true alla panna but it is close then I mixed with with a red sauce to make a pink sauce


----------



## Scottyhorse

Dinner for me is white rice and southwestern pinto beans :lol: Not sure what to add to it.


----------



## ariella42

Pasta is always an excellent choice 

So, I got my husband to try several different things to help his back last night, and he was able to go to sleep. I texted him today to find out how his back was. He said it was better than yesterday, but not great. So what does he do? He works on his Corvair ALL DAY! Guess what? His back is killing him again :wallbang:


----------



## Emzi00

I had half an elephant ear and two bread sticks for dinner.. :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> I had half an elephant ear and two bread sticks for dinner.. :lol:


Really? I have rabbit ears, pig feet and cow knuckles :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

I have a choice of fish sticks or chicken breast. Thank god it's payday Friday.


----------



## ariella42

We're doing leftover beef stew with rice.


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> Really? I have rabbit ears, pig feet and cow knuckles :ROFL:


You have no clue what an elephant ear is, huh? :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Emma that is too many carbs you are gonna fly away,
Sydney what about some plain grilled chicken breast or ground beef doctored up with garlic cumin and chili powder?


----------



## Emzi00

Sydney, I'm going to come help you with dinner so I can eat some real food.


----------



## NubianFan

ariella42 said:


> Pasta is always an excellent choice
> 
> So, I got my husband to try several different things to help his back last night, and he was able to go to sleep. I texted him today to find out how his back was. He said it was better than yesterday, but not great. So what does he do? He works on his Corvair ALL DAY! Guess what? His back is killing him again :wallbang:


This sounds so much like a man.....


----------



## NubianFan

chicken breast doesn't sound bad Jill


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> You have no clue what an elephant ear is, huh? :lol:


I do know, I just thought it sounded funny...I do have those things in the freezer though :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I've never eaten an elephant ear,... I always thought that was just too much sweet at one time.


----------



## sassykat6181

I made pizza and used the fresh goat milk ricotta I made yesterday morning. It was delicious. Even my kids ate it without complaining lol


----------



## NubianFan

That sounds yum too.
But Drat now Emma has me jonesing fo some sort of pastry like substance.... hmmmmmm


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What the heck is an elephant ear?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

a HUGE pastry usually fried and sometimes sprinkled with cinnamon and sugar


----------



## Emzi00

HappyCaliGoats said:


> What the heck is an elephant ear?


Tis heaven.


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> Tis heaven.


:ROFL: I thought that was italian cream cake ice cream?


----------



## goathiker

It's really just fry bread. It's not that sweet.


----------



## Chadwick

Ouch, corvair! Don't worry the corvair will make is wallet light and then his back won't hurt!

Ps there is a reason why cars are water cooled!


----------



## Chadwick

If you tell him I said that you won't be allowed to talk to me....bad influence!

I helped my freind semi restore a corvair to working order just after high school.....just finding the parts is a task!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Emzi00 said:


> Tis heaven.


Wonder why I have never heard of it?? I read a lot of that big book that talks about heaven.. Lol!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Chad, ever heard of a little thing called a Volkswagen Beetle? Wonderful little cars with rear mounted air cooled engines,....


----------



## Chadwick

On the sixth day god created all the animals, and their ears, he tasted the biggest ear and said that it was good!


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, yeah if you like replacing the rings on pistons!

Ok, you found my chain!


----------



## NubianFan

yank yank


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Chadwick said:


> On the sixth day god created all the animals, and their ears, he tasted the biggest ear and said that it was good!


Lol!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

My husband loves air-cooled cars, especially Volkswagens  Thankfully, he has a parts car and Clark's sells a lot of corvair parts pretty reasonably


----------



## NubianFan

We had a red, blue, an black volkswagen beetles all at the same time. The black one was a super beetle. The blue was the cleanest one and the red was just really rough.


----------



## Chadwick

That's why he like goats with floppy ears! Air cooled! It's a theme!

And all the fish in the waters, and noticed that the Swedish fish were good!


----------



## Chadwick

I bought a beetle when I was 12 and started restoring it.....as best I could while making 12 yr old money.....bought it for $50 sold for 300


----------



## NubianFan

We never had a single and I mean a single problem with any of our bugs. We had them in the 80's and 90's and they were 60's and 70's model cars so they were old when we had them.


----------



## NubianFan

I think the blue one was a 74, if I remember correctly, the red was a 70 I believe and I think the black super beetle was a 69 but I may have them wrong... I know one was a 69 and pretty sure one was a 74. I'd have to ask dad to be sure.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Chadwick said:


> That's why he like goats with floppy ears! Air cooled! It's a theme!
> 
> And all the fish in the waters, and noticed that the Swedish fish were good!


I like Swedish fish! But they get stuck into my teeth! Gotta go give a couple kids some bottles! Back in a bit!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I would drive the things around in the pasture like a 4 wheeler. I drove them over and over til I had worn a "road" in the pasture grass. Learning to drive.


----------



## Chadwick

They are good cars, I'm just against air cooled unless I can get a horseless buggy!

Mine had a gasoline powered heater in it!


----------



## NubianFan

Well the superbeetle couldnt have been a 1969 according to this article so I guess maybe the red one was a 69, I will just have to ask dad he would know


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My friend is in Vegas today, competing in the 8 and 9 ball tournaments. Hope he wins!


----------



## NubianFan

Man, Emma, You owe me a pastry........


----------



## NubianFan

Will he bring me a pasty Lacie? Because if he will I will hope for him to win too....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, the winner of the 8 ball gets $25,000, and winner of the 9 ball gets $15,000, I think we can send you a case of pastries :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Man, Emma, You owe me a pastry........


Send me five bucks and I'll buy you one....


----------



## NubianFan

five bucks! sheesh, expensive flour you guys have up in the great white north, is that because they have to pipe sunshine in?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> My friend is in Vegas today, competing in the 8 and 9 ball tournaments. Hope he wins!


Good luck to him! Sounds like tons of fun!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Lol, fair food is ridiculously priced... it's worth it though.


----------



## NubianFan

:slapfloor: :ROFL: Can anyone spot my Freudian slip in my reply to Lacie.... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Leslie, if you weren't so far I'd bring you a darn pastry lol! I don't eat sweets much so y can have all ya want!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Lol, fair food is ridiculously priced... it's worth it though.


I used to work in a fair booth with my mom, we made pies :yum:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Leslie, if you weren't so far I'd bring you a darn pastry lol! I don't eat sweets much so y can have all ya want!


Well, I'm closer, so bring me some first :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I used to work in a fair booth with my mom, we made pies :yum:


So now you talk to me.. *sniffle*


----------



## Chadwick

It took me a min. but I see it!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm still so upset that I missed the local fair! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I used to work the gates at the fair for my high school and work the drink stand for my 4-H club they were both so much fun. We got free drinks all night at the drink stand and got in the fair free all week because we worked the gates. Sigh..... why can't life be fun anymore.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> So now you talk to me.. *sniffle*


My phones been dead all day, sorry, and I had a ton of stuff to do as well. But congrats on the wins!


----------



## NubianFan

I guess it is appropriate since he is in vegas LOL


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> My phones been dead all day, sorry, and I had a ton of stuff to do as well. But congrats on the wins!


That's not going to cut it. :chin: But thanks.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, and I'm babysitting the $1,200 dog I gave away :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Eh, my bottle catlings are screaming.... I'll be back later.


----------



## Chadwick

In a 3-4 day period Alice went from not letting me touch her to I can now pick her up and walk around with her laying in my arms all comfy like!


----------



## Chadwick

Call me clueless, what's a catling?


----------



## NubianFan

a kitten, Lacie is creative with names


----------



## Chadwick

Ah ha! I was thinking ?cattle/ catling?


----------



## Chadwick

I would have expected you to address me as clueless, I thought you would be on that!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, I'm closer, so bring me some first :lol:


Lacie next time I go up north to see my dads property I will ring you some! Lol!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I solved my pastry craving here's how


----------



## NubianFan

I roll crescent roll dough, one skillet, one bottle of oil, one lump of butter, one can of creamed cheese icing, one jar of "forest berries" jam from sweden. I poured some oil in a skillet and added a lump of butter, while that was getting hot I opened the crescent roll doll and separated it into triangles, I fried the triangle in the oil/butter mixture, and laid them on a plate to cool working in batches. Then I dolloped some cream cheese icing and jam on top of each one. Then my daughter and I devoured about half of them.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I roll crescent roll dough, one skillet, one bottle of oil, one lump of butter, one can of creamed cheese icing, one jar of "forest berries" jam from sweden. I poured some oil in a skillet and added a lump of butter, while that was getting hot I opened the crescent roll doll and separated it into triangles, I fried the triangle in the oil/butter mixture, and laid them on a plate to cool working in batches. Then I dolloped some cream cheese icing and jam on top of each one. Then my daughter and I devoured about half of them.


:drool:


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> I would have expected you to address me as clueless, I thought you would be on that!


I was distracted between surfing the web and cooking batches of pastry I didn't actually notice. Besides Clueless makes me think of a blond in pink.... Not an Irish carpenter


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :drool:


You know what they tasted a lot like Skyla? 
Toaster Strudel


----------



## goathiker

I'll add that to my goat taming tricks Chad, let them poop on your head. :greengrin:


----------



## Chadwick

Have you guys seen the ad with the kid with the accent for toaster strudel?

My son said one day....I'm not gonna buy that just cause you have some boy from England telling me it's good!

Haha, he's 8, it was so funny!


----------



## Chadwick

Hey if all it takes is a few berries behind the ear!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh, and I'm babysitting the $1,200 dog I gave away :lol:


You can give me a $1,200 dog! I would love one of your dogs! Lol!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> I'll add that to my goat taming tricks Chad, let them poop on your head. :greengrin:


Hahaha!

Ok so can you all guess what temperance decided the best post-milking treat is??

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh sounds even better Leslie! :lol:

I'm so bummed.. I was gonna make two batches of soap this weekend and found out I only have enough lye for one  so, now to figure if I'm going to make honey oatmeal or Peppermint.. Hmmm..


----------



## NubianFan

shoot Skyla I vote honey oatmeal
I am gonna hit the bed guys Night


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Leslie!
I say honey oatmeal too!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

Can goats swim ? In 8 hours we had over 13inches of rain here !
I never saw so much water in such a short time , it was outrageous !
Then , i was standing outside my feed shed and was about to feed the goats before it started to rain , and my husbands ram was right there waiting for a chance to slip by me. I yelled at him and i guess i really ticked him off . I looked up at the goats yelling at me and whammo , he nailed me below the belt  I left me feet and ended up on my butt.
I had no idea what happened either ! I got up and he was about to do it again ! I grabbed the closest thing to me , a shovel ,and let him hit that instead of me. I steadied myself , and was about to chase him down and filet him. I figured if he came after me again , i wouldn't have chance so i gave him room and got down to the house and yelled up to my husband if he could please put his sheep away so i could feed the goats :/ This is the first time he ever got nasty with me , that why they were out , we let them graze around the property a lot. They would come over to where i would have the goats eating their grain and i would chase the sheep away till they were done , it was never a problem before other then a nuisance . Well , I'm not his friend anymore  You think my husband would say "are you alright " ?
Naaaaaaaaaaaa :/ I had a doctors appointment today and it usually takes me 10 minutes to get there , it took about a hour today cause of all the road closures because of flooding or the roads caved in . 
Ahhhhhh , what a day :stars: I had to vent…...:wallbang::-(
The ducks were happy today though


----------



## nchen7

hope you're ok Laura. maybe the ram got freaked out by the rain and this was a one off thing? still not good though.... you guys got the rain that hit southern Ontario yesterday. we went to a farmers market that usually has about 20 or so vendors, to find 5 stalls. all the other stalls were home b/c of the rain.....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I had a crazy day today too! On my way to work fire trucks stopped in front of me and there was a bug ruckus.. So I had to turn around and take an hour detour to work.. Turns out it was a bicyclist hit by a vehicle that was blocking the road.. I hope he's ok..
Sorry you got "rammed"  I would eat him for dinner!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

Thanks Ni , yep , it was crazy rain for sure ! Im alright , other then a bit POed at him  Yeah , it is a one time thing. My husband would pick off the loose hair they were shedding and if he would pull on a piece that wasn't ready to come off yet , Arnie would get mad and flip his head at him and Bob would yell at him and smack him with his hat.
Arnie would always back off and walk away. This time , he mustve been in a ticked off mood cause of the night he had with the rain and flooding. I don't know , but it sure shocked the heck out me !
My feelings were hurt more cause i always liked him and i thought we had a good relationship. Well , i learned never trust a ram regardless .
I was told the Dorper rams are more docile then other breeds. 
I guess everyone can have a bad day :/ But I'm still mad at him 

Thanks HappyCaliGoats  I was thinking that after it happened , and I'm glad i let time pass before i followed through on that , lol. 
All i can say is WOW , the power they have is extraordinary and I'm sure that wasn't all he has either ! I guess i should count my blessings i wasn't seriously hurt. 

How sad ! I hate seeing lights and ambulances , i cover my eyes when i pass those kind of things  
There was a person killed on a parkway here , he was stalled in the flooding and a tractor trailer hit the car and it burst into flames 
Life can end in a instant , it really makes you think about what is important and what isn't.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya it's pretty eye opening... I wish u would send your rain over here.. We're dry!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens

Trickyroo said:


> Thanks Ni , yep , it was crazy rain for sure ! Im alright , other then a bit POed at him  Yeah , it is a one time thing. My husband would pick off the loose hair they were shedding and if he would pull on a piece that wasn't ready to come off yet , Arnie would get mad and flip his head at him and Bob would yell at him and smack him with his hat.
> Arnie would always back off and walk away. This time , he mustve been in a ticked off mood cause of the night he had with the rain and flooding. I don't know , but it sure shocked the heck out me !
> My feelings were hurt more cause i always liked him and i thought we had a good relationship. Well , i learned never trust a ram regardless .
> I was told the Dorper rams are more docile then other breeds.
> I guess everyone can have a bad day :/ But I'm still mad at him


Aw I'm so sorry about that, Laura! I will say, one of my girls used to be a bit "butty". I used to smack her back for it, and it made things much worse. It just turned into this tension where she would see when and where she'd get away with it, and I'd end up all bothered and angry. Turned out what worked was not hitting her back (which caused more frustration on her part), but getting a collar and forcing her to do something for me. So if she started to rub on me or think about butting me, I gave her a leading lesson. "Go, stop. Stand. Set-up. This way, now this way." It didn't take long for her to be OVER THIS and stop the behavior altogether. 

Not saying that would work with the ram ... just offering my experience. I'm very, very sorry.


----------



## nchen7

so...apparently having green tea at dinner makes me not sleepy at night. maybe the 2 hr nap during the day didn't help either..... I get yawny when I'm sitting up at the computer but when I lay down, I'm wide awake. this is so frustrating!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Jill, so sorry I haven't been able to send the money, I haven't been able to go to the bank. :/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's what I was thinking too Leslie 

Oh my Laura!!! I'm sorry he was a grumpy head butter  how awful...
Hope you aren't it any, if much pain :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo

ThreeHavens said:


> Aw I'm so sorry about that, Laura! I will say, one of my girls used to be a bit "butty". I used to smack her back for it, and it made things much worse. It just turned into this tension where she would see when and where she'd get away with it, and I'd end up all bothered and angry. Turned out what worked was not hitting her back (which caused more frustration on her part), but getting a collar and forcing her to do something for me. So if she started to rub on me or think about butting me, I gave her a leading lesson. "Go, stop. Stand. Set-up. This way, now this way." It didn't take long for her to be OVER THIS and stop the behavior altogether.
> 
> Not saying that would work with Archie ... just offering my experience. I'm very, very sorry. [/QUOTE
> 
> Oh thanks Danielle , it all makes sense to get them working to shift their mindset. But the guy that butted me was the Dorper ram ( sheep )
> I wouldn't try to lead that guy around if my life depended on it , :eye roll:
> 
> I doubt Archo Mundo would do that , no matter what  He is too much of a love bug that guy , lolol. Him and those sweet eyes of his , even when he's stinky ( like now , thanks HoneyBee ) I can't help but love on him , lol..


----------



## Trickyroo

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's what I was thinking too Leslie
> 
> Oh my Laura!!! I'm sorry he was a grumpy head butter  how awful...
> Hope you aren't it any, if much pain :hug:


Thanks Skyla , but it wasn't Archie , don't know if you think that , it was the ram Arnie (sheep) . I know something hit me , thats for sure , but its OK


----------



## ThreeHavens

Oooh! I thought Archie WAS the ram. Sorry, dyslexic girl here, I get super mixed up sometimes. :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

ThreeHavens said:


> Oooh! I thought Archie WAS the ram. Sorry, dyslexic girl here, I get super mixed up sometimes. :lol:


:hug::-D:-D:-D


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I can't imagine Archie doing such a thing! Though, I wouldn't have thought Arnie would either from what you tell me about him!


----------



## Chadwick

Guess what happened to me today guys!!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Peanut is going to her new home tomorrow!  Sad, but she is going to a great home


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Guess what happened to me today guys!!!!


You got trampled by a hippopotamoose! :lol:
What?


----------



## ariella42

Alice pooped on you? Oh, wait. ... ;-)


----------



## ariella42

By the way, I'm thinking of going into agricultural law. I go by Ariella ( my hebrew name), but my husband thinks it might be off putting to some people and I might want to use my legal name, Katherine. Any thoughts?


----------



## goathiker

I think people worry too much about who might be off put by what. This is all going to come to a head soon and things must change or we will all be living in an unrecognizable country.


----------



## Chadwick

I got a $5000 a yr raise!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> I got a $5000 a yr raise!


Woo hoo!


----------



## Chadwick

Sorry I took so long, my nieghbor has hunting beagles and I told him that he needed to keep them off my property...yesterday they came to the goat pen, I heard them coming and beat them with sticks.

So today I heard them hunting again and stood there with a 22 he saw me, I hope he gets the point. I gave him warning before the goats were here....cute dogs but I ain't having it.


----------



## Chadwick

I know! We don't get raises till January, this was a letter from the CEO and based on my exeplary work! Who knew people actually still get paid based on what they do, I thought that was long gone for the tradesmen!


----------



## Chadwick

So I figure $5000 dollars worth of goats each year is about how many head????


----------



## Chadwick

goathiker said:


> I think people worry too much about who might be off put by what. This is all going to come to a head soon and things must change or we will all be living in an unrecognizable country.


Totally agree, we used to be the place where you could call them as you saw them....


----------



## ksalvagno

Congrats Chad!


----------



## Chadwick

Thanks Karen! I wish I had known before I built the barn! I guess this will end up being the supply barn sooner than later!


----------



## ThreeHavens

ariella42 said:


> By the way, I'm thinking of going into agricultural law. I go by Ariella ( my hebrew name), but my husband thinks it might be off putting to some people and I might want to use my legal name, Katherine. Any thoughts?


Go by whatever you want to. I think Ariella is a gorgeous name.



Chadwick said:


> Sorry I took so long, my nieghbor has hunting beagles and I told him that he needed to keep them off my property...yesterday they came to the goat pen, I heard them coming and beat them with sticks.
> 
> So today I heard them hunting again and stood there with a 22 he saw me, I hope he gets the point. I gave him warning before the goats were here....cute dogs but I ain't having it.


Darn straight. I love all animals, but we've got to protect our goaties. They are helpless against dogs.


----------



## Chadwick

I agree Ariella is good, I doubt anyone would bat a lash.

He has shock collars, I bet he uses them!


----------



## ariella42

Thanks, guys! That's what I think, too. My husband is just worried I won't get as much business with the good ol' boys, but I tend to think that either they want a good lawyer or they can go elsewhere/do it themselves. 

Congrats, Chad!


----------



## goathiker

If you go into ag law then, you could get a job with USDA and us goat peeps could have an inside spy...Okay got your career planned out for you :thumbup:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So despite being crazy busy and me being incredibly tired, today was an amazing day! We removed a 20# tumor from a dog and when I got home my ADGA paperwork for 2 of my nubians had come in!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

What can I do about swelling ankle and feet Jill, since I started this position as a therapist my feet and especially my ankles have been swelling every night, they didn't do this before. I am guessing it is because I have to sit down more, whereas before I was about 50/50 sitting and standing/walking. Is there any simple solution? Or does it mean I am doomed?


----------



## Chadwick

Circulation, take any chance to get up and move, get the blood pumping in and out of those stems!


----------



## NubianFan

I do get up whenever I can but when I have two, two hour long intakes in an 8 hour day that is half the day I can't move. Then you add in whatever hour long appts I have during the day, I don't get to get up much, and I wonder too if this new chair plays a role in it, I don't like it much, and the desk is too talll for my short butt (it was a big man's desk before me) I think I am going to have to re arrange some things when I get some money to actually buy a chair and possibly a used desk.


----------



## NubianFan

It makes me feel like I have congestive heart failure.... I certainly hope not.


----------



## goathiker

Yep, exactly. You could exercise a bit on your breaks as well. Put a couple small blocks under the foot of your bed so that your feet are just slightly higher than your heart while you're sleeping. 3" should be enough.


----------



## Emzi00

Take whatever chance to kick over the desk acting like you're appalled by the patient... guaranteed to work.... :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I've been apalled by a lot of things this last week, but really none of them have been patients.... More like other staff


----------



## Chadwick

If you are talking pace the room once and sit down, this will give the effect of thought and consideration to your words and give your veins a chance to return blood. 

If your chair is set too high, it can put pressure on the vessels in and out of the lower legs.


----------



## Emzi00

So just kick over the other staff, just as fun..


----------



## NubianFan

Well the intake are literally 32 pages of information I have to get from the person in 2 hours, I really can't get up, I barely can get through it typing non stop while I talk with them. It is just ludicrous and we've all complained the form needs to be pared down but for now I gotta do what I gotta do, but I think the chair is a problem for sure and that can be changed I can go switch with the chair at my old desk.


----------



## NubianFan

I just poked myself in the eye.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!! 
Sorry, only funny cause I do that to myself all the time!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So there is this older guy that shops where I work, one day while he came through my line we started talking about chickens, then he asked me what other animals I had, so I told him about my goats, well, a few weeks ago (I know, this is quite delayed!) he brought me in these books that are near 100 years old!! 
Thought they were pretty cool! He's so funny! Every time he comes in he looks for me to ask me about the goats and chickens lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's pretty cool! Antiques are awesome! He sounds like a Nice old man


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Anyone here squeamish??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

That so cool and sweet. I love those kinds of connections with people. Like today at the end of a session which was out of the ordinary and very serious this guy just grabbed me and hugged me. I totally wasn't expecting it, but it made me realize sometimes you just don't realize how much of a difference you make in someone's world with just a little kindness.


----------



## Trickyroo

NICE ! Sooooooooo , what do you think of him  We are all listening :dance:


----------



## NubianFan

Depends on what it is, some things that would totally freak other people out don't bother me at all, and some things other people think are no big deal nearly make me pass out.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have pix of the 20# tumor... It filled up a 13 quart pail..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

Ohhhhhh, *older* guy , meaning like my age Skyla ?


----------



## NubianFan

Trickyroo said:


> NICE ! Sooooooooo , what do you think of him  We are all listening :dance:


Was this meant for me or someone else? Because the guy was a client, I can't date or even be friends with clients. It is unethical, it has to remain a purely professional relationship. I normally don't even hug clients but this was literally a life or death situation and apparently I connected with him in a way that meant something to him in a very difficult time.


----------



## NubianFan

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I have pix of the 20# tumor... It filled up a 13 quart pail..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Now that wouldn't bother me, sure post it I'd be interested in seeing it.


----------



## Trickyroo

Ewwww , that sounds interesting ! I remember my vet taking out a HUGE tumor on a dogs spleen , the dogs weight changed dramatically afterwards !
I had a picture of it on my old phone , wonder if its still on there……
I used to love doing abcess drainage , that was one of my favorites 
All that yummy stuff coming out , lol.


----------



## NubianFan

Trickyroo said:


> Ohhhhhh, *older* guy , meaning like my age Skyla ?


Phew! you didn't mean me, good, that would be freaky...


----------



## Trickyroo

NubianFan said:


> Was this meant for me or someone else? Because the guy was a client, I can't date or even be friends with clients. It is unethical, it has to remain a purely professional relationship. I normally don't even hug clients but this was literally a life or death situation and apparently I connected with him in a way that meant something to him in a very difficult time.


Ha Ha , , sorry Leslie , i was asking Skyla or should i say teasing :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo

NubianFan said:


> Was this meant for me or someone else? Because the guy was a client, I can't date or even be friends with clients. It is unethical, it has to remain a purely professional relationship. I normally don't even hug clients but this was literally a life or death situation and apparently I connected with him in a way that meant something to him in a very difficult time.


Oh gosh , sorry about the confusion ! Sorry Leslie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Ohhhhhh, *older* guy , meaning like my age Skyla ?


:lol: no, like old enough to be my grandfather or great grandfather! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Its okay, I didn't think you meant Skyla because I was picturing like an older man in his 70's or 80's she was talking about, but I was hoping you didn't mean me either!! LOL


----------



## Trickyroo

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :lol: no, like old enough to be my grandfather or great grandfather! :lol:


Ahhh , yeah , that would be *older, older * :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

But yah he's really nice  

Awe that's great Leslie


----------



## Trickyroo

NubianFan said:


> Its okay, I didn't think you meant Skyla because I was picturing like an older man in his 70's or 80's she was talking about, but I was hoping you didn't mean me either!! LOL


I read her post fast and thought she was taking a liking to him , totally my mistake for not reading correctly  Sorry Skyla :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Ahhh , yeah , that would be *older, older * :lol:


:lol: yep! ROFL! 
Ok, so maybe I exaggerated a bit when I said great grandfather but you get the idea  lol! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok I have these little pix I took after the surgery but my friend has a better camera and is emailing me pix that she took while we were in surgery.. Even though the pix are small if you know how big a 13 qt. pail is you can see how big the tumor is..







__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> I read her post fast and thought she was taking a liking to him , totally my mistake for not reading correctly  Sorry Skyla :wave:


Y'all know who I've got a liking for! :lol: and he's never given me anything! LOL!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The lab was 77# when she came in this morning and when she left she was 56#! When she came in she looked like a pregnant Pygmy goat! Her belly bulged out both sides from this tumor..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

WOW ! Hows the dogs prognosis now ?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I broke it into little pieces to get the parts the dr wanted to sent into the lab.. That's why it looks all chopped up in the bucket..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Y'all know who I've got a liking for! :lol: and he's never given me anything! LOL!


That's not true he gives your butterflies, and heart palpitations, and sweaty palms and temporary muteness, and daydreams, and musing smiles.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ok I have these little pix I took after the surgery but my friend has a better camera and is emailing me pix that she took while we were in surgery.. Even though the pix are small if you know how big a 13 qt. pail is you can see how big the tumor is..
> View attachment 76274
> View attachment 76275
> 
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Oh my! :/


----------



## NubianFan

Good grief that is an enormous tumor!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> That's not true he gives your butterflies, and heart palpitations, and sweaty palms and temporary muteness, and daydreams, and musing smiles.....


And blushing problems! :lol: your right  :lol: he gives me all of that


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The dog seems in good health, we will have to wait for the report to see if it is cancer but I think she will do well, that tumor had been growing for over a year..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NubianFan said:


> Good grief that is an enormous tumor!


The doctor had a hard time getting it out.. He had to pull it out in pieces because there was no way to make an incision large enough to safely pull it out whole.. It was incredible to watch the transformation..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Mine gives me wisdom and guidance and a big ole shoulder to cry on, which is pretty amazing because usually I am doing all that for others but don't have anyone to do those things for me.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The owner said everyone gives him grief saying he feeds her too much.. I don't think they will say that anymore! Now they will say she needs more treats! She's a trooper!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

did he just not know she had a tumor all this time?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya he just believed that she was fat... Even though dogs are not ruminants and their bellies do not stick out like that just because they eat a lot... I wish I had a before pic..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Mine gives me wisdom and guidance and a big ole shoulder to cry on, which is pretty amazing because usually I am doing all that for others but don't have anyone to do those things for me.


That's always a good thing  I have to say, mine has been encouraging and given wisdom when I've needed it too..


----------



## Trickyroo

HappyCaliGoats said:


> The dog seems in good health, we will have to wait for the report to see if it is cancer but I think she will do well, that tumor had been growing for over a year..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I hated waiting for biopsy reports , they take forever ! How old was the lab ?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I should head to bed... Have to work tomorrow..  
But (I'm blaming Laura and Leslie!) I'm thinking lots about mr Youknowwho now  :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She is 6 years old. Never had any issues, always comes running through the door jumping up and down so excited to see everyone.. The owner had no idea anything was wrong..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

The dog who had the tumor at my work , it was caught during a wellness exam , we would have never known it was there. 
Dog never shown any distress signs from it at all , it was simply amazing ! I don't know if i have the plug for my old phone i used back then but if i do , i'll post it.


----------



## Trickyroo

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I should head to bed... Have to work tomorrow..
> But (I'm blaming Laura and Leslie!) I'm thinking lots about mr Youknowwho now  :lol:


Night Skyla , sweet dreams :dance:

:grin::grin::grin:


----------



## NubianFan

Night Skyla I need to go too, and you can tell me sweet dream Laura and maybe it stick. I had nightmares all night last night. They were scary nightmares more like disturbing nightmares. I blame it on grief, grief is such a monster.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Night Skyla , sweet dreams :dance:
> 
> :grin::grin::grin:


:lol: I will  lol!

Night Laura  :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Night Skyla I need to go too, and you can tell me sweet dream Laura and maybe it stick. I had nightmares all night last night. They were scary nightmares more like disturbing nightmares. I blame it on grief, grief is such a monster.


Night Leslie :hug: hope you feel better soon!  sweet dreams  :hug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Trickyroo said:


> The dog who had the tumor at my work , it was caught during a wellness exam , we would have never known it was there.
> Dog never shown any distress signs from it at all , it was simply amazing ! I don't know if i have the plug for my old phone i used back then but if i do , i'll post it.


Cool! And if my friend ever emails me the good pix I'll post them too! Surgeries can be so interesting!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night skyla, night Leslie! I hope you have better dreams tonight Leslie! You don't get much rest with nightmares...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

Night Leslie , I hope you have nice pleasant dreams from now on :hug:
I can totally relate to the stress and all , not fun  Hang in there :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

For those of you who breed Nigerians, what weight/height/age do you breed them at? I have only bred mature does... So I don't know what size you want the doelings at.


----------



## Trickyroo

Night ya'll


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just got in a big fight with this guy...








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens

Scottyhorse said:


> For those of you who breed Nigerians, what weight/height/age do you breed them at? I have only bred mature does... So I don't know what size you want the doelings at.


I prefer waiting until they are a year, personally. I've found they're more mentally mature then. But if the doeling is at least 3/4 the size of an adult doe, and mentally ready, they can be bred earlier. It's an individual doe thing.

I bred Busy Bee at 8 months, I believe. But she's a touch small now and I prefer waiting longer.


----------



## goathiker

SKYLA..Showed DH those "books" He says put them in ziplocks and DON'T let anything happen to them. They are actually magazines and they are worth quite a bit of money in the condition they're in.


----------



## Scottyhorse

ThreeHavens said:


> I prefer waiting until they are a year, personally. I've found they're more mentally mature then. But if the doeling is at least 3/4 the size of an adult doe, and mentally ready, they can be bred earlier. It's an individual doe thing.
> 
> I bred Busy Bee at 8 months, I believe. But she's a touch small now and I prefer waiting longer.


Thanks! So if the doeling was born in April, when would you breed her?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I got more pix of the tumor! 














And that's only 1/4th or less of it! That's the beginning of surgery!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wow! :shocked:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya it was crazy! Probably the best surgery I have ever been part of!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

That would have been awesome to watch 

In other news, I get to go to a Dustin Lynch concert on the 23rd!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I know not who that is.. :/


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

He's a country artist :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You could probably name the most famous actor, actress, or country artist ant I would not recognize them... I'm not up with the times  work keeps me busy and has me too tired to pay attention to anything else other than my animals..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

You wouldn't even recognize... Obama?? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Who's that?? Hahaha! Well I'm excited for you that you get to go to a good concert! Sounds like fun! I just don't get out much lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

How about... Beyonce?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol ya but she's not a new singer. She was popular when I was in high school I think?? Lol I'm bad with time too!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Who's that?? Hahaha! Well I'm excited for you that you get to go to a good concert! Sounds like fun! I just don't get out much lol!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


 Thanks!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I stopped paying attention to the country singers when Tim McGraw and shania twain became preppy. It seems like when I was growing up he was just a farm boy and she was just a farm girl. They both had great music. Now look at them. Not saying they don't have some good songs now.. But just look at them.. Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol: Yeah, I understand.


----------



## ariella42

I found this note on my keys this morning


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> SKYLA..Showed DH those "books" He says put them in ziplocks and DON'T let anything happen to them. They are actually magazines and they are worth quite a bit of money in the condition they're in.


Wow Really?! Cool! I will! 
How much is 'quite a bit'? Lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ariella, that is so sweet! I would be happy if I found that on my keys!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

It made my morning to find that


----------



## ksalvagno

That note is sweet!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yeah I bet! That's great! He deserves a big kiss!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Ok I changed chairs. Amd I just toom a quick power walk around the property because I had a break because a client didnt show. I really hope this helps.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NubianFan said:


> Ok I changed chairs. Amd I just toom a quick power walk around the property because I had a break because a client didnt show. I really hope this helps.


I hope it helps you too! You sent your nightmares my way... Last night I dreamt that my pit bull got her face tore up and lost both her eyes and my GSD and my horse both broke a leg... I woke up not very happy 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Sorry, yes that sounds very much like the type of nightmares I was having


----------



## ariella42

I hate nightmares like that  I hope they don't continue for you.

Leslie, I hope the chair and some walk breaks help!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's strange, kinda creepy that our subconscious connected... Did you have better dreams last night?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Yes much better,
So my ankles/feet have still swollen some today but only about half as much.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's good, so something you are doing is helping! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Happy Cali how did you fight that guy with the horns?? Who won?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He didnt want oil put on his tail for the mites i have been fighting.. Who do u think won? 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I tied him up to apply it cuz I know he hates it and he kept spinning around the pole and kicking so I took his big butt to the ground! He's 200# now but when it comes to mom being mad he still thinks he's a 10# kid


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah moms always have the upper hand!


----------



## Chadwick

So my sons wether has taken to nibbling him on the nose and ear! It's all lip and tongue no biting, and I think he likes making my son giggle and laugh.... He sneaks up slow then quickly nibbles then runs off all goofy! It is like their little game!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How cute! Just be sure if teeth are EVER used you correct it immediately.. I love when goats play cute games!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Yes, I asked my son and told him what to do, if it does happen.

I told him to pop him on the nose and say no, no! Then tell me about it!

The body language says fun game though, he is all bouncy and silly right after!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I can just picture it in my head! It sounds so cute! Especially when I picture it happening next to Alice pooping on ur head 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Lucky for me that has not become a game! She is in my pocket now, and bleats at the house anytime she sees me!

When I work on the pool she can see me and we bleat back and forth the whole time, she bleats I bleat and so on....last time we did that for an hour!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha! She loves her daddy!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I thinks you would love my ND wether. You should come take him hahaha! He baaaaaahhhhhhh's so much! Around feeding time and he would just love if someone was listening, let alone talking back!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Gotta go milk.. Back in a bit! Temper will throw a tantrum if I am late! Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

This breed is so quiet if you are talking or making any noise you can't hear the bleats, it only when everything is quiet that you can hear it. 

It the sweetest little maaa you ever heard! We had two Nubian crossed with something's at a camp I worked at with horses and you could hear those from FAR away loud and clear!


----------



## sassykat6181

Was kinda in a bum mood tonight. I made soap with lavender oil....feeling much better now 

My application for the local artisans fair was accepted. It's October 5th. Better get myself stocked up on soap & lotion. They had over 2000 visitors last year. (Yikes!!!!!)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mm! Lavender  i was going to do some lavender tomorrow.. But it's an expensive EO!
So I needed peppermint for one of my does and may try that or honey/oatmeal instead..  

Oh cool!


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, that's a lot of visitors! That sounds like a long day.....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm starting to wean my kids and at the same time cutting my doe back to once a day milking.. Soon I will have no milk 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey chad, who do you buy your soap from??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Why are you drying up your doe?


----------



## sassykat6181

I sprinkled the top with lavender petals....it looks so pretty 








Chad I saw this and thought of you


----------



## Chadwick

Sassykat aka Katrina, it's very nice soap! She has a scent that is to die for, and this is the first time in years my legs have not been itchy and dry....like itch so bad I can't sleep itchy. I love the stuff!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She seems to have lost a little weight and also dropped some in production on her own so I want to dry her up to be sure I can get her into tip top shape b4 breeding. She has been through a loth this year. She needs a couple months off I think..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh love it Katrina!!  where did you get your molds?! I love that!


----------



## Chadwick

I love it Katrina! It's my biggest beef with winter....the shoes!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Does it cost a lot to have soap shipped? It must be heavy?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Why are you drying up your doe?


Do you think I shouldn't?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Does it cost a lot to have soap shipped? It must be heavy?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


No, not too bad  I shipped some of mine to a friend in TN and it wasn't bad.. 
And some soap and a coffee mug and a few trinkets to a friend in WA, again not too bad..
Flat rate boxes are good too 
Those two above were not FR boxes.


----------



## Chadwick

It was 48 degrees this morning! What's that about?


----------



## sassykat6181

Skyla, I got them on etsy. I started out with heavy duty plastic individual molds and they were too time consuming. These are a nonstick nylon material and the box is 5 pieces, held together with 3 bolts. I let it setup for a couple days then unscrew and the loaf comes right out. I have a box with slits in it (miter box) that I put it in to cut with a knife. 

Chad - I despise being barefoot!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chadwick said:


> It was 48 degrees this morning! What's that about?


I know crazy isn't it!? It's been chilly here too  feels and smells like fall.. Far too early! Lol!


----------



## sassykat6181

I ship flat rate usps most of the time. It's really not bad


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cool! 
I want to try a few nice loaf molds.. I like how you did the lavender on the top  I have a bunch of other molds too, so I'm
Not short on molds, just I like a variety  LOL!


----------



## Chadwick

Um, I got like 5-5.5 oz bars and some lotion I think she said $7 for the shipping......I thought it was ok, and I'm a cheapo! 

For me it's worth a natural product and buying from a craftsperson I think the more products we buy from people and not companies the better off we would be. I would rather give Katrina more than give Walmart less! We have stopped buying anything from actual stores after moving to an Amish settlement town, we get everything from local small groceries in Amish basements and Amish owned feed stores, etc


----------



## sassykat6181

I'm more of an "all the same" type. I want everything neat and orderly on my table. Lol. Sometimes I play around with fancy ones but give them to family


----------



## sassykat6181

I wish we had more local homegrown stuff here. Probably why I've become my own one stop shop. Milk, eggs, cheese, chicken, pork, and soon enough goat, plus the soap and lotion. Trying hard to make a business of it all to sustain the farm Slowly I'm getting there. Fortunately we have our own business, so that is income to pay the bills for now


----------



## Chadwick

It can take a long time to build up a farm to where people come to you first! Do you get a lot of people in for those things?


----------



## Chadwick

Sweet corn is almost ready!!!!!! Happy day! I am a sweet corn fool! They grow some really good sweet corn here too!


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol:


----------



## Chadwick

I tried to put a hundred in and my screen won't take it!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> I tried to put a hundred in and my screen won't take it!


:doh: :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chadwick said:


> I tried to put a hundred in and my screen won't take it!


ROFL Chad!!! :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## Chadwick

Huhuhuh!


----------



## COgoatLover25

......


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hahah!!! :ROFL:

Well, time for bed for me.. Night all


----------



## Chadwick

Night!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night skyla!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

If I ever sell/get rid of Snowflake and Ain't She, I think I will switch what goats are in what pens possibly... And build my Boer herd


----------



## Chadwick

For shows or meat?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Chad! You never answered my question!

Sydney, why do u like boers better?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Float float, drift drift.... what a fabulous FRIDAY........!!!!!! :grin::dance:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Are you on a boat Leslie? I am dreading going to bed cuz that would mean I have to get up for work in the morning...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I had a WONDERFUL day and an even MORE wonderful night. I am somewhere zooming along in the upper atmosphere right about now, looking down on the farms and villages.....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Are you sleep-typing? In a dream flying over the world like Peter pan?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

No just giddy school girl typing at 42 years old LOL I JUST got home, no where even close to sleepy


----------



## Scottyhorse

For show and market wethers, I am thinking a show string of 4-5 does, *maybe* a buck as well.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I also got to see a FANTASTIC herd of Alpines today, makes me want Alpines too :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh I wish I was as excited as you! So what happened?? I want all the dirty details!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

NubianFan said:


> I am somewhere zooming along in the upper atmosphere right about now, looking down on the farms and villages.....


You're supposed to outgrow doing that stuff after you're a teenager ya know. :razz:


----------



## NubianFan

I have not.... Someone makes me giddy still


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well.. Did u get a kiss???


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I was talking about chemical flying trips LOL


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> I was talking about chemical flying trips LOL


What about my doe Jill? U asked y I am drying her off.. Do yu think it is a bad idea?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Those aren't nearly as much fun!


----------



## NubianFan

No that didnt' happen, just a long bout of flirty mc flirtington this afternoon then me and my friend and my daughter and her neice went on a girls night out in the big town. Really had fun, but I am still giddy from the conversation before the girls outing


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw you got my hopes up! But glad you had a good night!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It depends on your doe. Sometimes once they've been dried up early they won't milk their full 10 months next time. I would cut her production down to once a day and see if she will gain weight just doing that to begin with.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I was going to milk her once a day for a bit, but you think I should milk her till I breed her? We are planning a breeding in dec. she freshened as a FF in feb,


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I actually milk until 2 months before they kid. So, I start drying them off 2 months after they've been bred.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh wow! Do you milk twice a day the whole time?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

No, I go down to once a day when they are bred. My goats are pretty regular in when they breed. Guinen will breed the beginning of November and Genie will breed the beginning of December. They do it the same way every year. I just finish drying Genie off when Guinen freshens.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok I will see if her condition improves on once a day  I'm also going to try to get a fresh fecal sample tomorrow just because I'm paranoid since the fiasco with the boys..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I had my first outbreak of Bankrup worm here. Not fun at all. I think I have it under control now though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Never heard of that.. On tempers last fecal I just saw very few oocysts and nothing else.. I treated her for cocci anyway even though everyone said few was normal.. But now I just want to make sure she isn't loosing weight because of a parasite..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm not even sure if she's losing weight.. I could be hallucinating.. She just seems leaner in her back end.. Like her hips. She still has fat pouches behind her armpits. I noticed this right after I changed her feeder.. Like the next day.. But she uses the feeder, she just can't waste as much hay so she has to actually eat the stems of the alfalfa where as before she would eat only the leafy parts and I would have to give her more and trash all the stems...( or feed them to the boysif they were not soiled)


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Bankrup worm is Trichostrongylus aka hair worm. It causes weight loss, failure to thrive, etc. They don't lay many eggs so it's hard to find them on fecal.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What do you use to treat them? All my other goats look great! Would it be contagious enough to show signs in all of them?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

In my group only 3 out of 14 showed signs of them. I treated them with Quest horse wormer.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I read in a different thread that there is no milk withdraw time for that. Is that true?


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, but only because they haven't set one yet. lol, I would go 10 days myself.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

10 days!   is it a one time treatment? Or do I repeat in 10 or 14 days?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It won't hurt you if you drink the milk anyway.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It won't hurt to retreat or to drink the milk? Lol confused


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Just one treatment, they are a parasite they can build immunity to so, you never want to kill them all. 
Others will disagree but, I want goats that can live in their environment and stay healthy without constant meds.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I was thinkin.. What would a little dewormer hurt anyway?? I have never been dewormed! So I think milk with dewormer in it should be good for me  haha


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It won't hurt you to drink the milk. The one you want to stay to the withdrawal on is Ivermectin because that's what they are going to use on you if you get a kidney worm or something.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh ya you said the baycox helps them to be able to recognize and fight off cocci on their own so does that mean after the second dose they may never need to be treated again?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ew gross how the heck does one get a kidney worm?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I've been wormed. The rural water in Alaska has pin worms in it from all the outhouses. YUCK


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha ew! I asked for the dr to run a fecal on me once since I am exposed to so many animals and my cats had giardia at the time.. The dr wouldn't do it they said it would be better just to give me the meds for giardia.. Weird..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

You get a kidney worm from under cooked fish. 
The goats should not need another treatment of Baycox unless they encounter a different specie of Cocci.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh great! I just ate sushi today!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Humans have built up immunity to their parasites. We should be heartless and let the weak in our herds die off. Then our animals would do the same. I do cull for weakness in the immune system but, I can only keep a few anymore and they are the best I can produce.


----------



## goathiker

Sushi is frozen below 0 degrees to kill the parasites


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Interesting. Too bad I can't be heartless.. That would kill me lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay for sushi!  now I can confidently have more! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Couse most humans don't poop in their dinner anymore... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You are so full of information! I could jut talk to you all night! If I didn't have to go to work... I will go pick up some quest tomorrow. But for now, a little rest! Thanx for the good chat!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Couse most humans don't poop in their dinner anymore... :lol:


Hahahahahha good night my goat hiking friend!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

What's scary o me is the parasites toddlers get from cats. Especially from a sand box.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night girl, have a good sleep. I'll go back to groaning over my cramps now ... :sigh:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> What's scary o me is the parasites toddlers get from cats. Especially from a sand box.


I'm always worried I'm getting something from my cats! They sleep on my pillow! And walk all over it when im not there! Sicko's

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no! U got cramps too?? I just use a couple beers to fix that! Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It's okay as long as the litter is kept clean.


----------



## goathiker

Ha, I'm on my 4th beer :bday:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya. It they go outside.. They could be into anything..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! I lost count over an hour ago  my boss is going to hate me tomorrow!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

No, going outside is much better. They don't walk around with poop feet from the litter box. Cats are really clean if they are given the chance. Remind me to tell you the reason for old lady cat syndrome tomorrow though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no! I'm scared! Ok though! Ttyl haha! Nighty night 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Night Night


----------



## Chadwick

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Chad! You never answered my question!
> 
> Sorry what was it? I looked back two pages and didn't see it! I must have really dropped the ball!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I forgot?? Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Hahaha!


----------



## ksalvagno

Chad, I ended up finding something to put my cobalt block on. So they have the whole 50 lb block out there. Breaking that up just wasn't high enough on the priority list and I really wanted to get it out there. The goats are definitely licking it.


----------



## Chadwick

What did you set it up on? That's a heavy block! They are into it huh?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Off to work! Pray I get off on time!! See y'all later!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'd be interested to see what you have your block on too Karen  I really want to pick one up, but was trying to figure a place to put one...


----------



## goathiker

Blech, Oregon pioneer families reunion today. I hate these things.


----------



## glndg

Hope you don't mind me butting in &#8230;..the parasite discussion caught my eye. There seems to be no end to the number of parasites and diseases that I didn't know about.:thinking:

As far as cats and poop goes, domestic cats pooping outside can be an environmental issue if you live in California. Toxoplasma gondii in the feces is a threat to sea otters, so any feces that can make its way into the local watershed and eventually into the ocean is a problem. In California, cat litter is not supposed to be flushed down the toilet for this reason. Mountain lions and bobcats contribute to the problem, but we have little control over that. (Yeah, I was shocked when I was first heard that.)

Also, apparently, domestic cats and wild cats share parasites if their territories overlap. I thought this study was interesting and it gave me pause for thought:
http://www.cvmbs.colostate.edu/ns/_...-track-cats-sharing-diseases-201202-news.aspx

IMHO, breeding for disease resistance, as Jill does, is a great plan because we cannot eliminate all the disease causing organisms.
Leaving now&#8230;..


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> Blech, Oregon pioneer families reunion today. I hate these things.


You're from an Oregon pioneer family?


----------



## Chadwick

So, my wether always has his tail down, the girls up. So I investigated!

The wether had more but the girls had some as well.

I found a grainy white buildup above the anus and in the tail crease, it was like a yeast culture looking thing and so I cleaned it out a little, it had an almost pleasant sweet smell!

Anyone know what this is, is it an issue, is it normal or good?


----------



## goathiker

My husband is. His great grandfather built the first brick house west of the Mississippi.


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> My husband is. His great grandfather built the first brick house west of the Mississippi.


I would say, "cool," but my grandson informed me that's not the thing to say anymore. I don't remember what he said the letters stand for.

So -- awesome!


----------



## goathiker

It's just wax from his scent glands Chad. It's normal and some goats do produce more than others.


----------



## Chadwick

Oh good! Please tell me t hey don't need to be expressed like some dog breeds!

They have a good scent! Does it need cleaned?, I suppose it naturally works free right?


----------



## nchen7

that's cool Jill! your family has such an interesting history!


----------



## goathiker

No they don't need expressed at all. I usually just run a damp rag over them when I'm doing a good grooming.


----------



## nchen7

my dog has a dirty bum. she likes to scootch even after her bum gets squeezed out. she's gross. lol


----------



## Chadwick

Why don't you like the reunion Jill?


----------



## goathiker

The whole time we're there Forest Service brings tour groups of people through. It's kind of like being a monkey at the zoo. 
All right, better get ready, talk to you all this evening.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, that's a little rude.

Oh look honey, pioneer families in their natural environment!


----------



## goathiker

Chadwick said:


> Oh look honey, pioneer families in their natural environment!


:slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

I slept til 11 am today that is the latest I have slept in YEARS!!!


----------



## Chadwick

Good, you probably needed it!


----------



## NubianFan

I kinda have a sore throat today though. I hope that passes soon.


----------



## nchen7

hope you feel better soon Leslie. I've had a sore throat too, but it's b/c I don't drink enough fluids in a day..... body's not used to the dry climate yet.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chadwick said:


> Oh look honey, pioneer families in their natural environment!


:ROFL: :lol: :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hope you feel better soon Leslie! :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Katrina:


----------



## NubianFan

I don't feel bad I am headed out to go swimming, just a tad of a sore throat when I first woke up, still kinda sore tonsil but I think it may be from snoring for so long last night and nothing else


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's good! 

Far too cold to swim here!  only 77 out


----------



## nchen7

it's chilly here too. what's up with this summer?!? it's rainy today. makes me think that's what Oregon or Washington is like.... too bad I don't like the rain.....


----------



## sassykat6181

Add your lye slowly to keep the heat down. The reaction is burning your milk


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How long should it take for me to add one lb of water/lye to 2lbs of milk?
I guess my slow isn't slow enough lol!


----------



## sassykat6181

I mix 15 oz lye into 46 oz milk in about 20 minutes


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow making soap takes patience!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh boy! Lol! Yah, I am not that slow with it! :lol: ok, next time, I'll do it really slow...


----------



## Chadwick

Katrina do you use an ice bath or freeze your milk?


----------



## nchen7

I freeze my milk in chunks


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> Hope you don't mind me butting in &#8230;..the parasite discussion caught my eye. There seems to be no end to the number of parasites and diseases that I didn't know about.:thinking:
> 
> As far as cats and poop goes, domestic cats pooping outside can be an environmental issue if you live in California. Toxoplasma gondii in the feces is a threat to sea otters, so any feces that can make its way into the local watershed and eventually into the ocean is a problem. In California, cat litter is not supposed to be flushed down the toilet for this reason. Mountain lions and bobcats contribute to the problem, but we have little control over that. (Yeah, I was shocked when I was first heard that.)
> 
> Also, apparently, domestic cats and wild cats share parasites if their territories overlap. I thought this study was interesting and it gave me pause for thought:
> http://www.cvmbs.colostate.edu/ns/_...-track-cats-sharing-diseases-201202-news.aspx
> 
> IMHO, breeding for disease resistance, as Jill does, is a great plan because we cannot eliminate all the disease causing organisms.
> Leaving now&#8230;..


How to train cats not to poop outside?? Lol! My cats still use their litter box a lot but they do go outside and I'm sure they poo sometimes when they are out there.. Plus I have 4 feral/barn cats. I do not flush their poo but when I throw it in the trash and the garbage guy dumps it at the dumps the the seagulls stomp around all over it, doesn't it have the same effect on the environment as if the cat were just pooping outside?? Lol, CA has weird rules!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Although better then teach a cat not to poo outside, could someone please train my dogs not to pass gas inside?!? onder: I'm dying right now sitting next to a German shepherd that ate something off the counter that she Shouldnt have... :scratch:


----------



## Chadwick

That's an environment that needs some protecting!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What time zone is this website in?? It says it's 11:07 m but it's only 4:07..


----------



## Chadwick

I had the same question! You can change it in my account area....


----------



## sassykat6181

If I told you I'd have to kill you!


----------



## Chadwick

Hahaha!

First you'd have to find me......oh no I gave you my address! Hahaha


----------



## nchen7

sassykat6181 said:


> If I told you I'd have to kill you!


Dramatic much???:lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

sassykat6181 said:


> If I told you I'd have to kill you!


U'd kill me over a timezone then I couldn't support your business!! Hahaha you can't kill me! :wahoo:


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> How to train cats not to poop outside?? Lol! My cats still use their litter box a lot but they do go outside and I'm sure they poo sometimes when they are out there.. Plus I have 4 feral/barn cats. I do not flush their poo but when I throw it in the trash and the garbage guy dumps it at the dumps the the seagulls stomp around all over it, doesn't it have the same effect on the environment as if the cat were just pooping outside?? Lol, CA has weird rules!


I heard a Fish and Wildlife guy say that it was best to put cat litter and poop in a plastic bag and send it to the landfill. This is a person who is in Interpretive Services and knows his environmental stuff -- against filling up landfills, etc., but in this case, it is the lesser of two evils. Of course, he would also say cats should be indoors only (which realistically many people won't do) because of the harm/ predation they do to native wildlife populations.....but I didn't want to say that. Kind of like bringing up a horns vs. no horns debate.


----------



## Chadwick

Do what I did, my cat brought two dead/dyeing rabbit babies to me and I took them from her and petted them so she could see.

Now she brings them live and without a scratch!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol ya I understand that for sure. Lucky for the wildlife most of my cats are fat and extremely lazy! Tho I do approve when the feral cat brings me a gopher or mouse.. I hate varmints!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Everyone says I feed them too much and that's why they don't really hunt.. But I dont really want them to hunt because they can get parasites from those dirty little varmints!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

Our cats are indoor-only mostly because we don't think they're bright enough to make it outside. They prey heavily on paper products though :slapfloor:


----------



## glndg

Chadwick said:


> Do what I did, my cat brought two dead/dyeing rabbit babies to me and I took them from her and petted them so she could see.
> 
> Now she brings them live and without a scratch!


I'm not petting poo.

(Yeah, I know what you really meant.)


----------



## Chadwick

You never know I might have meant poo!


----------



## ariella42

Well, you do tame goats by letting them poop on your head. Are you the poo whisperer?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My cats would rip my door down if I didn't let them outside lol! As long as they don't go far and they come back before dark I'm good! Some of them like to follow me to the barn when I go to milk!


----------



## Chadwick

I speaky fecie! Haha


----------



## Chadwick

Mine went missing for two days recently, we were worried, she came back skinny!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ariella42 said:


> Well, you do tame goats by letting them poop on your head. Are you the poo whisperer?


Hahaha chad you will never live that down huh?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Make her fat again! My dog just made another stinky.. 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

I got one of my cats in NYC - she was dumped at a construction site. The only other time she's been outside was when she got out of my apartment one Halloween, and I spent 5 days papering the neighborhood with lost cat posters. None of the others have been out at any time. They've all been apartment cats, so even though we're renting a house now, they don't have any desire to go outside. They do love the window channels we get here though - kitty prime time every afternoon with birds galore!


----------



## Chadwick

That's a good one to razz someone about, my wife still gives me a hard time about it too!


----------



## Chadwick

Anyone have purple Martin houses? Thinking about getting one....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Chadwick said:


> Anyone have purple Martin houses? Thinking about getting one....


What is a purple Martin house?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

A purple Martin is a bird, they are hard to get to live in the house and you gotta do everything right, but I guess they eat a ton of bugs, not that we have too many.....but they are a weather forcast too.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Are they really purple? I'd love for a bird to run through my house and eat all the spiders! As LNG as it didn't poop and it left when it was done then came back on a daily basis to eat more spiders or bugs!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Purple Martins are a type of swallow, so they eat mainly flying insects. They poop on their own house, so I think they would poop in yours!

Search for Purple Martin houses and you will see the condos people put up for them.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Birds are dirty...


----------



## ariella42

So are goats :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Not my goats..:angelgoat: bahahaha!!


----------



## nchen7

Ugh....ragweed. the pollen just started and I'm snuffly. Bleh!


----------



## NubianFan

uh oh


----------



## Scottyhorse

I can't stand living with my brother...


----------



## Chadwick

Ugh, hoof trim, god that stresses me out! At least when you cut wood you know all you will find is more wood!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have three to trim tomorrow too...  two are babies... But one is Pebbles who is big... Lol! I'm still getting used to the big goats.. :/


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I should probably trim temper but I really want to get new clippers first!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

I would love some big hoofs to trim, these tiny ones are so small I feel like I'm gonna cut them off!


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> I can't stand living with my brother...


Your brother and I should switch places, he'd get along with mine. I would kill to get out of here.


----------



## NubianFan

After I got out of the pool I was actually cold so I snuggled up in my bed with my fuzzy soft blankie and was daydreaming about the crush, next thing I know I am waking up two hours later.... apparently I fell asleep LOL


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NubianFan said:


> After I got out of the pool I was actually cold so I snuggled up in my bed with my fuzzy soft blankie and was daydreaming about the crush, next thing I know I am waking up two hours later.... apparently I fell asleep LOL


That's what I want to do! I'm so tired! But it's way too hot over here for a fuzzy blanket.. And I still have to go feed kids and milk! Lol

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Your brother and I should switch places, he'd get along with mine. I would kill to get out of here.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: so true!! I have SO much if it!!


----------



## sassykat6181

Here's a funny one!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How 'bout this :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

sassykat6181 said:


> Here's a funny one!
> View attachment 76385


BAHAHAHAHA!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> How 'bout this :lol:


:ROFL: :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lindsey I think u purposely come on when I have to go out and milk! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Lindsay is a tricky one!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> How 'bout this :lol:


Oh ya I'm definitely going to have to start using dawn in the shower!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lindsey I think u purposely come on when I have to go out and milk!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Eh, it's nothin really :shades: I'll magically disappear when you get back on :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Chadwick said:


> Lindsay is a tricky one!


It's ok I love the crazies  :crazy:


----------



## glndg

sassykat6181 said:


> Here's a funny one!
> View attachment 76385


I TRIED to read it out loud to a friend. was laughing so hard, she couldn't understand me and I had to repeat myself. I would give it another thumbs up for her if I could.:ROFL:


----------



## Chadwick

Sure but if I have dawn in the shower I get in trouble!


----------



## Chadwick

It's a joke based on dawn being a girls name and see I'm married, hence the trouble.....hey I never said it was a good joke!


----------



## glndg

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> How 'bout this :lol:


This one needs an extra thumbs up too!:slapfloor:


----------



## Chadwick

My joke was so bad it scared everyone away???


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Just heard that Juby's aunt, CH Longvu DM Dell Phinium, went BOB and BDIS at Heath Fair today!!!  :stars: :leap: :dance:


----------



## sassykat6181

Chadwick said:


> Sure but if I have dawn in the shower I get in trouble!


Lol! I don't think the mrs would be happy


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, I'd never pull that stuff......not my style!

Plus I like tough women so I can't take any chances! I get older and creakier and she stays tough!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Anyone know how it is you can see show wins on the ADGA Genetics site? I can't but people tell me they can.. :/


----------



## NubianFan

I'm glad you explained that Chad because I was lost. 
And your wife will hit you upside the head with a cast iron skillet if she finds you with Dawn in the shower and you will be creakier than ever....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I'm glad you explained that Chad because I was lost.
> 
> And your wife will hit you upside the head with a cast iron skillet if she finds you with Dawn in the shower and you will be creakier than ever....


Same here! :lol:

:ROFL:


----------



## Chadwick

Most my jokes are so bad they require explanation, my wife hates when I start explaining a joke, drives her nuts! I love it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! Too funny!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## goathiker

Chadwick said:


> Sure but if I have dawn in the shower I get in trouble!


Umm, you find yourself in more trouble than you think if I find you in the shower with MY daughter...

2 women and a bad tempered German/Scotch Irish dad...:shock:


----------



## Chadwick

That's odd! Weird to hear those voices out of those faces.


----------



## Chadwick

Haha, Jill!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chadwick said:


> That's odd! Weird to hear those voices out of those faces.


I know! But they are funny!! 
I've watched near all of them and crack up every time!! Lol!
My dad always rolls his eyes when he hears me watching them :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Check it out. 2 of my DH's direct ancestors were on the comity that made Oregon a state. Their names are on the monument.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg Jill! I have bad news!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's cool Jill!


----------



## goathiker

What's up Dee?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So remember what we were talkin about last night? That my goats would be ok unless they got another strain of coccidia...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So I ran another fecal today just for the heck of it.. Even though they are not due for their second dose till Monday.. So I just ran it on the buckling.. He has 2 different species of cocci 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Very few though..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I was mobbed by my entire herd today.... fortunately I stayed on my feet and didn't get pooped on, because they had that look in their eye.... :-D


----------



## goathiker

But. remember I told you that you would see cocci on an early fecal but the cell shells will be damaged.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya I looked for damage, didn't see it.. But it was a considerable difference in number from the last fecal. The only thing I was worried about is last time I didn't see 2 different species.. I guess the second dose will take care of both species right?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I had 2 doctors look at the fecal, they both agreed it was 2 species of cocci and we pulled out the book to compare lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yep it will, I think it's fine.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I thought the second species I saw was a cracked shell but when I had the dr look at it he proved me wrong


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Then the other doctor said the could easily build an immunity to it and I don't even need to treat the pasture.. What do you think about treating the pasture?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

You have to put it under an electron microscope to see it. The med makes it so the animals own white blood cells can get in there and kill the cocci.


----------



## goathiker

I wouldn't bother treating the pasture. The cocci is mostly around the communal eating areas, in stale water, and in enclosed stalls and pens. You can never get rid of all of it so, better to help the animals learn to fight it off.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So there are only 3 goats in the pasture where the buckling is and I change the water frequently but the water is near where they eat which makes a small moist patch in the ground in that area, but their hay feeder is elevated. So you think I shouldn't have to do anything with any of those areas?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Nope, and there's not a lot you can do anyway. The worst cocci I have ever seen in my life was in dogs in Alaska at 50 below. The darn things are immortal. Just keep it raked up to pick up most of the poop where they are eating.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well that puts my mind at ease! Thank you! I thought I was going to have to go around the whole 2 acres and treat it! And one of the doctors said the only way to kill it in the environment is with either 10% ammonia solution or scalding hot water.. 2 problems with that, there is enough ammonia with the goat pee, I don't want it to actually start to smell like ammonia and I can't douse 2 acres with scalding hot water, we are in a drought! Lol!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I had the same thoughts when it went through my herd, I finally came to the conclusion, that you can't kill all of it everywhere, it is too tough to kill in the first place and it can hide in tiny crevices. Sunlight eventually destroys it but think of all the cracks and crevices that sunlight never really reaches.


----------



## NubianFan

Anyway Night all


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Leslie, I have been thinking of all the cracks and crevices.. 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But everything Jill tells me makes me feel like everything is going to be fine! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie

The cracks and crevices in troughs and barn areas are easy Dee. Melt a brick of paraffin and a small chunk of bees wax together. Scrub that into the corners and seal them up.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It was funny with the new girl looking over my shoulder and asking questions, she said "that goat must live in filthy conditions" she had no idea it was my goat! I said " actually his pasture is very clean" then later she found out it was my fecal sample.. I know how much it sucks to be the new girl so I didn't give her a hard time about it..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It keeps mites out too.


----------



## goathiker

That's what everyone thinks. You can actually completely get rid of this stuff in a dry lot though. A properly cared for dry lot.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't have An enclosed barn and my trough is just a small plastic bucket that I clean out every other day or every third day.. I'm more thinking about the piles of stationary junk in my back yard... B4 I got goats my back yard was just a big junk pile now I have separate piles but they are too large to get rid of.. One full of wood, one full of metal we keep saying we will scrap one day and one full of misc. junk! And a huge pile of straw I'm not sure what to do with..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What is paraffin?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Call a scrap metal guy and tell him he can have the metal for free IF he hauls the other stuff off first.


----------



## goathiker

Paraffin is the wax you put on jam for sealing. It's in the canning department of the grocery store.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Call a scrap metal guy and tell him he can have the metal for free IF he hauls the other stuff off first.


Hahaha you have no idea how mic other stuff there is... It would take many many truck loads.. He would look at me as if I had lost my mind 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My family has owned this property for 40 years and my grandfather and my dad were both pack rats.. So I got all their leftover junk...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

That's he way our place was when we moved here. It's taken us 12 years so far to clean it up. I think there were more than 20 dead stoves and refrigerators in the back. The wood can be recycled though. The metal can be used as a carrot to get the wood gone. The straw can be watered down and covered with black plastic to break down faster or spread on the pastures this fall.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Straw will break down?? It seems invincible!! I guess if I could take it to the top of the pasture instead of the bottom of the hill by my house it would be much better. But it is heavily saturated in urine and likely feces. I think the cats even urinate in it. You can't see how dirty it is by looking at it cuz it all falls to the bottom but I know when I start digging into it I'm in for a big surprise!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Sure, but in order to break it down it needs watered and stirred up every couple weeks.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh well that won't happen.. Like I said, drought here.. I think I'll just try to spread it at the top of the pasture. My pasture is on an incline so everything seems to end up in the back of my house which is at the bottom of the incline :/


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Spreading it thinner will work as well. You'll probably find that it is wet inside it just is dried out on the outer surface.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya that's what I'm worried about.. I know when I get past the top layer it's going to be wet and heavy... And it's all uphill from there lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Chadwick said:


> Most my jokes are so bad they require explanation, my wife hates when I start explaining a joke, drives her nuts! I love it!


do you like puns? my bf's parents like puns. it's irritating at times b/c the ONLY things that come out of their mouths are usually puns/jokes..... and I never get them. I've learned not to ask for explanation.....



HappyCaliGoats said:


> Straw will break down?? It seems invincible!! I guess if I could take it to the top of the pasture instead of the bottom of the hill by my house it would be much better. But it is heavily saturated in urine and likely feces. I think the cats even urinate in it. You can't see how dirty it is by looking at it cuz it all falls to the bottom but I know when I start digging into it I'm in for a big surprise!


for your straw pile, if you can find it in your area, try http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Effective_microorganism. it's basically like the good bacteria in yogurt, but for your soil, and it really helps speed up compost in a non stinky way (and creates a really healthy soil).


----------



## Chadwick

I love puns but I'm no good at coming up with them.


----------



## ThreeHavens

This has been year of the sloppy poos for my doelings, ugh! The wethers, who are in with the bucks, haven't had any issues (yet) but my doelings seem to get clumpy and loose fairly often this year. One time it was fecal verified coccidia, so I do have them on prevention, but I can't always tell if the poo is dietary or not, so I have to wait to treat, and I HATE waiting. 

Baaaaaah, humbug.


----------



## Chadwick

I'm taking in some fecals this week, I have one that always puts out blackberry bunches, I get them to go away they come back.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Blackberry bunches I don't worry about. Some goats just like to do that now and again. I have a grown buck who gets clumpy every time after it rains, then clears up the next day. What I don't like are the big, loose clumps from kids who fall into the coccidia age bracket.

Of course fecals are always a good idea. Nice to know what's in there!


----------



## Chadwick

Well if they come back ok I won't worry about them either! Thanks!


----------



## Chadwick

At what age do you expect to see the rumen start to build up? My wether has a big one but the girls are hard to tell cause of all the fluff! But they seem smaller in that dept.


----------



## ThreeHavens

My babies started getting wide at 4 weeks, haha! But not all carry their rumen the same. I can feel Twink's, but she's very sleek and doesn't pop out. Xena has a huge rumen.


----------



## nchen7

oh....seems like it's been bad for parasites b/c of the rough winter (those buggers are probably super hungry from being dormant for so long....). hope you clear it up Danielle! get those herbs in your babies!


----------



## ThreeHavens

nchen7 said:


> oh....seems like it's been bad for parasites b/c of the rough winter (those buggers are probably super hungry from being dormant for so long....). hope you clear it up Danielle! get those herbs in your babies!


Ugh I know. They've been getting it twice a week, I'm not sure I can do more than that (I try to drench it as often as possible, but lately I've been adding it to the minerals).

Just read your post on the herbal thread, super interested in your tea/tincture idea.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

for your straw pile, if you can find it in your area, try http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Effective_microorganism. it's basically like the good bacteria in yogurt, but for your soil, and it really helps speed up compost in a non stinky way (and creates a really healthy soil).[/QUOTE]

Thanx Ni I will have to look into that!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ya that's what I'm worried about.. I know when I get past the top layer it's going to be wet and heavy... And it's all uphill from there lol!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Stirring it really helps, but if it is a huge pile that may seem daunting. Another thing that would help is throwing some dirt all over the top. That has bacteria in it to help get it breaking down. Water it and then cover it with black plastic. You won't have to keep watering it that way.


----------



## Chadwick

I think we all need an old cement truck! This way we could add water and turn the pile quick and easy! Plus you reverse the direction and it unloads it into whatever......

Yeah, I been thinking this for a while


----------



## Chadwick

Maybe at the goat sub development in Tennessee!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> Stirring it really helps, but if it is a huge pile that may seem daunting. Another thing that would help is throwing some dirt all over the top. That has bacteria in it to help get it breaking down. Water it and then cover it with black plastic. You won't have to keep watering it that way.


I'm just going to have to suck it up and move it up the hill :/ where it is now, if we get a heavy rain it will literally cause flooding into my back door... The back of my house is not very high above ground so with straw over the dirt it's even worse.. I really should have thought about that when I started feeding the goats here...

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So here is what I am dealing with..







So in the foreground is the pile of straw that needs to be gone. I am standing right up against the back of my house taking the pic. The cat in the middle is walking on a dirt hill, so from me to her is straw pile but where she is actually standing is dirt. Then you see the messy goat feeder where they eat all the good stuff and leave the straw to fall down the hill to my house 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

You could buy burlap and make archery targets! Can you tell I am at a camp?


----------



## NubianFan

So I took my dad and daughter to the lake and breakfast this morning while my mom cleaned out dad's room to get it ready to put a hospital bed in the room. this was done at mom's request. Anyway we ate at like 8:30 so just now fixing lunch. I had bought some black bean and corn salsa and that inspired me to make something I could eat the salsa with. So here is what I did. I took a skilet and put some oil in it , cut up two onions, cut up two large boneless skinless chicken breasts, sauteed both with black pepper, garlic powder, cumin powder, cayenne pepper powder, a can of black beans and a large pkt of taco sauce. Gonna serve that as soft taco wraps on flour tortillas... sounds good to me, even though I don't have any cheese.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, that sounds good! All cheese does is dilute the favors anyways!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mmm!! Sounds very yummy!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chadwick said:


> Yeah, that sounds good! All cheese does is dilute the favors anyways!


No, cheese makes it! It gives it that final touch  lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I love cheese! I can't live without it!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I love cheese and guacamole and sour cream but I have none of those except american cheese slices and that just seems weird. But I may try it anyway, depends on what the first bite tases like plain. But sometimes you gotta just try something new anyway.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Someone who understands!! :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Shhh, I know the cheese is great but she doesn't have any!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh Leslie... Guacamole and sour cream?!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chadwick said:


> Shhh, I know the cheese is great but she doesn't have any!


:lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Chad I got this pic for you, this is as close as my Pygmy will let me get to her, WITH grain... And immediately after I snapped that shot she took off lol!








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

I love her color! That I such a cool grey, what would you call that color?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Look at those tiny legs! She's so cute I can't stand it! Especially when she runs! She's so fat with such short legs I'm not sure I would even call it running.. More like a watermelon trying to travel on toothpicks... Haha I don't care if she doesn't love me, I love her!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol idk Pygmy goat color! Lol! I think if she was a Nubian they would call her a blue or silver roan.. But for some reason I feel it is a traditional Pygmy color?? Someone please correct me if I am wrong


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

So Alice will now stand on my shoulder like a parrot! 

And, Sofie likes kisses on the forehead! Sofie just got on my back today, I think she is coming around and noticing that everyone gets more attention than her!


----------



## Chadwick

I love it! She looks like a painting with well chosen colors!

Is she good with other goats?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! Such progress you have made with these three! Maybe you should borrow my Pygmy for a few months till she's tame! She's a very easy keeper!and quiet! That's why she was one of the few pet goats I kept when I made the switch to dairy goats..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Chad, she's an agouti.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx Emma thats the word I was looking for.. All I could come up with was "normal Pygmy color" lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Chad, she does very well with my other 2 does, but she does try to establish her dominance sometimes, especially with the 6 month old


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She loves boy goats! When I only had pets she was always trying to mate with my wethers! And they were full size! So she would literally just walk under them and start rubbing on them! Shes a little hussie! But I think she's old so I let her do what she wants


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

She does have tiny legs! Haha


----------



## Chadwick

I'd take her, but so far I only have one taming trick.......


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well it works! Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

So, Sofie is really wanting pets but just can't muster the courage!

She comes up and paws the ground, long ground scratches, it seems like asking......what does this mean?


----------



## nchen7

Sophie will get it soon, and will not want you to stop! So when do you get to shear them?


----------



## Chadwick

Most experts say last week of Sept. or first week of Oct.. I wish it was now, they do not like days in the 80s! Oliver is about 7 inches now, a little shorter in some areas.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I need money :lol: I'm dying over here, nothing is ready to go yet, and I REALLY want to make a trip and pick up a certain little gem or two! :GAAH: :hair: 
Come on puppies!!! Grow FASTER! *hyperventilating*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What goat do you want Lacie?? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Coup... :lol: She's a pretty doe.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

....Maybe not just Coup.... :lol: I'm so bad :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

My goodness, who else? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Don't know yet, haven't seen her :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Gonna take a deep breath now... :lol: Okay. Good for you. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

A 2013 model, that's all I know


----------



## Emzi00

Talk money yet?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes we have


----------



## Chadwick

This is the first time I have owned a model year newer than someone I know! I have an 88 pickup!


----------



## Emzi00

Can the puppies grow any faster? :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Note to self - don't freak Beth out if you're planning on making cheese that night. I pressure washed today, and Beth nearly had a heart attack. I milked afterward and it tasted AWFUL! I don't know if it applies to all goats, but she definitely gets funky milk when her stress hormones are going.


----------



## Chadwick

Huh, adrenaline you think?


----------



## ariella42

Something like that. It tastes like it did when we first got her and she was freaking out and fighting the milking every step of the way.


----------



## ariella42

Of course, I got mine - I was COVERED in poop by the time I finished :lol: I pressure washed the floor of their house and their favorite place in the whole wide world, the stairs. It was absolutely disgusting, but at least everything is relatively clean again.


----------



## Chadwick

Interesting, Emma , you ever have that happen? This interests me!


----------



## ariella42

I'd love to know if other people have experienced it, too! We definitely notice a bitter taste to her milk after she freaks out over something. Unfortunately, she's a rather nervous creature.


----------



## Emzi00

I'm not qualified to answer questions, sorry.. lol.


----------



## Chadwick

I thought you milked sorry! All those alpines and you don't milk?


----------



## Chadwick

Hey Emma you love NDs right?


----------



## Chadwick

Now we wait to see if Emma decides to answer a question or ignore the hostility of being accused of such.......

What side will win the inner struggle???


----------



## Chadwick

(Looking over my shoulder for a flying rusty fork)


----------



## ThreeHavens

I could believe a difference in the milk when an animal is stressed. We had a doe who was always stressed on the stand, clear for mastitis, and her milk was never as good as the others.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

*Fork throw* :lol:
Anyway, so... things are set in stone now... I just need to send money :greengrin: She's mine, nobody else can have her!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Hey, could someone Critique my goats? They're the most recent goats posted in the Learning to Critique topic. :-D Thanks!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, Chad, Emma doesn't have any milkers. She has a dry yearling, a wether and a buck.


----------



## Chadwick

Any pictures of the doe we can't have???


----------



## Chadwick

Haha I dodge your fork!

How bout you, adrenaline milk?


----------



## Emzi00

Chadwick said:


> Now we wait to see if Emma decides to answer a question or ignore the hostility of being accused of such.......
> 
> What side will win the inner struggle???


Chad, I've had goats for barely two years about. :lol: I don't have a ton of goats yet, will be milking next spring.

And no on the Nigerians, I can explain why if you want me to..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

! *throws another fork!*

Hmm.... maybe.... I guess.... if you really want to see her


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh, Chad, Emma doesn't have any milkers. She has a dry yearling, a wether and a buck.


Stalker.... :lol: As far as you know....


----------



## Chadwick

Woah, that fork was close!

I figured you had a bunch the way you love alpines! You seem like you got it down pat!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lets just not and say we did on the Nigerian debate  lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, if you had more, I certainly haven't been informed


----------



## ThreeHavens

Emzi00 said:


> Chad, I've had goats for barely two years about. :lol: I don't have a ton of goats yet, will be milking next spring.
> 
> And no on the Nigerians, I can explain why if you want me to..


How can you say no to this face?

Haha! Seriously though, standards are gorgeous. I think it's awesome there are so many breeds of goats, everyone can find one that works for them. :lovey:


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, I wasn't debating I was bating!!! Bwaa hahahaha !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ThreeHavens said:


> How can you say no to this face?
> 
> Haha! Seriously though, standards are gorgeous. I think it's awesome there are so many breeds of goats, everyone can find one that works for them. :lovey:


:hi5: :lol:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> Hey, could someone Critique my goats? They're the most recent goats posted in the Learning to Critique topic. :-D Thanks!


Anyone?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chadwick said:


> Oh, I wasn't debating I was bating!!! Bwaa hahahaha !


ROFL!! Chad your something else


----------



## Chadwick

Awe, that is a face to love for sure! And if you are an off brand goat lover and want something no one has you get ones like I got! So hard to find compared to others....add photo soon.....


----------



## Emzi00

Chadwick said:


> I figured you had a bunch the way you love alpines! You seem like you got it down pat!


I take that as a huge compliment, thank you!! I try really hard, good to here something positive every once in a while.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lovey: Coup!


----------



## Chadwick

Sorry desert flower, all I am capable of telling you is if they are cute and do I wanna steal them from you!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, if you had more, I certainly haven't been informed


Who are you, my mother? :lol:


----------



## nchen7

Oohhhh Lacie!!! She's pretty!!!!  love her colour!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

You would NEVER be able to steal my babies from me!!! :-D Thanks to my very loyal, lovable watch dogs, Sparky and Princess. :-D


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Whweew... I just finished shaving my does udder... She has never been shaved before and I have never shaved an udder before! That was a challenge! I actually had to hobble her..  she was kicking like crazy the second the clipper touched her..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Coup de ville!!! Nice very nice, are you sure we can't have her???


----------



## ThreeHavens

Emzi00 said:


> I take that as a huge compliment, thank you!! I try really hard, good to here something positive every once in a while.


Your goats are lovely, and I can tell you know what you're doing. That's awesome!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Chadwick said:


> Coup de ville!!! Nice very nice, are you sure we can't have her???


Coup De Grace  and back off!!! *flails around wielding rusty fork* :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## ariella42

She's a beauty!


----------



## Chadwick

Alice's favorite spot lately, I think she likes being up, and will let me do this for as long as I can!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Whweew... I just finished shaving my does udder... She has never been shaved before and I have never shaved an udder before! That was a challenge! I actually had to hobble her..  she was kicking like crazy the second the clipper touched her..


They'll get used to it. Mine are used to it so much, that I can get a beautiful clip on them in the middle of the night :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Whweew... I just finished shaving my does udder... She has never been shaved before and I have never shaved an udder before! That was a challenge! I actually had to hobble her..  she was kicking like crazy the second the clipper touched her..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Oh I know how that goes!! :lol:

I just did two of my does today too


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Awww. But Coup is so pretty!!! Are you sure I can't just have her for One (or 2,3,4) days?  PLEEEESE! My bucks would, LOVE her! (I think) :lol: I know for sure my wether would love her, because any doe that my bucks don't want, my wether does!!! :lol: He's a silly wether!


----------



## nchen7

So Lacie, will there be more oatmeal in your future?


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Is everyone getting ready for a show, or something??? :thinking:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, how old is Coup now? :chin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ahhhh!!! Nooooo! You keep your bucks away from her! :GAAH: I have plans for her... big plans....


----------



## Emzi00

nchen7 said:


> So Lacie, will there be more oatmeal in your future?


Probably only every other day now.... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm gonna try to get a pic tonight when I milk her so you all can tell me how I did for my first time!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie, how old is Coup now? :chin:


2. That is last years pic. Its this time last year as a yearling.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I possibly have a show in Oct. 

but I just like clean well kept udder/and area  
This is how I like to keep my does when milking


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ahhhh!!! Nooooo! You keep your bucks away from her! :GAAH: I have plans for her... big plans....


Ah Lacie please? My wether would flip if he saw her!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I'm gonna try to get a pic tonight when I milk her so you all can tell me how I did for my first time!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Can't wait to see!!


----------



## Chadwick

You guys are so much fun!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> So Lacie, will there be more oatmeal in your future?


At the moment, I'm living on cinnamon apple chips, weird cereal, and energy drinks :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Can't wait to see!!


You all are prolly gonna laugh and say "yep, that was done by a first timer!" hahaha

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Chadwick said:


> You guys are so much fun!


Thank you! :-D


----------



## Chadwick

Don't worry I will have first shearing pics in a while!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> Ah Lacie please? My wether would flip if he saw her!


No, no, NO! :lol: I'm going to have a heart attack if she gets bred by the wrong buck, and I have an aversion to wethers :lol: I don't own any, and haven't ever, with the exception of the two I sold a couple months back.

But I'm curious to see her as a 2yr old. She was a heck of a nice yearling in that pick!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

What do ya folks think of my avatar? It is of my first doe (my FAVORITE doe) Pebbles, and her first and only daughter (Caramel Kiss) so far this Spring. :-D


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No, no, NO! :lol: I'm going to have a heart attack if she gets bred by the wrong buck, and I have an aversion to wethers :lol: I don't own any, and haven't ever, with the exception of the two I sold a couple months back.
> 
> But I'm curious to see her as a 2yr old. She was a heck of a nice yearling in that pick!


Just for 1, ONE, WUN, WON, day?????


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> You all are prolly gonna laugh and say "yep, that was done by a first timer!" hahaha


I promise I won't laugh, but you might get this face :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> You all are prolly gonna laugh and say "yep, that was done by a first timer!" hahaha
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Lol! Hey we all learn some whew right


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> Just for 1, ONE, WUN, WON, day?????


Absolutely not, under no circumstances.


----------



## Emzi00

If anyone is getting any of Lacie's goats anytime soon, it's going to be me...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

By the way, Emma, Babs is no longer my favorite goat :lol: She's been replaced by a younger, prettier doe :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> By the way, Emma, Babs is no longer my favorite goat :lol: She's been replaced by a younger, prettier doe :lol:


Bull. :tears:


----------



## Chadwick

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> By the way, Emma, Babs is no longer my favorite goat :lol: She's been replaced by a younger, prettier doe :lol:


That's just wrong, you left your favorite for a trophy doe?


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Absolutely not, under no circumstances.


  :crazy:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm with Emma! I think Babbet is nicer too


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Emzi00 said:


> If anyone is getting any of Lacie's goats anytime soon, it's going to be me...


EMMA!!! :-o Are you Lacie's friend???


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm with Emma! I think Babbet is nicer too


I just have an unrealistic, deep emotional attachment to this doe that I've never met.....


----------



## nchen7

Lacie, if you're not into Babs anymore, you can ship her here!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: No! Of course I still love Babette! We've been through some stuff together, she could never be replaced.  Coup might just be on the same rank as Babs is all


----------



## Emzi00

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> EMMA!!! :-o Are you Lacie's friend???


Pfft.... no. I'm practically her daughter... :lol:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Emzi00 said:


> Pfft.... no. I'm practically her daughter... :lol:


:-o


----------



## Chadwick

With does like that we will all be her friend!!! Hahaha


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> Lacie, if you're not into Babs anymore, you can ship her here!


Not a chance! :lol: Once you hysterically cry over your second favorite animal on the planet, you can't get rid of them. Little rule I live by


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I can't open that pic for some reason :/


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Sorry folks, I can't stay on here forever.  Gotta go eat supper. FIRST, I'll give you folks a chance to guess what my supper is. ;-)


----------



## Chadwick

I like that rule! Who is the first favorite animal?


----------



## Chadwick

Yummy and healthy


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> Sorry folks, I can't stay on here forever.  Gotta go eat supper. FIRST, I'll give you folks a chance to guess what my supper is. ;-)


I can tell you what it's not :lol: 99.9% sure it's not apple chips, weird cereal and energy drinks :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Pygmy goat stew?? Cuz that's what I'm about to have if this little bugger doesn't learn to stop SCREAMING at my door!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Great rule Lacie. I totally agree with that!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Chadwick said:


> I like that rule! Who is the first favorite animal?


My Peeps  She's old and failing this year, so I'm really sad she won't be around that much longer  But I have a lot of good memories with her, nobody can replace her though, she's truly one of a kind


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Pygmy goat stew?? Cuz that's what I'm about to have if this little bugger doesn't learn to stop SCREAMING at my door!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


:-o NEVER, EVER, would I eat goat!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I can tell you what it's not :lol: 99.9% sure it's not apple chips, weird cereal and energy drinks :lol:


That sounds really good right now. What kind of energy drinks, lol? Because monster sucks..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> :-o NEVER, EVER, would I eat goat!!!


His little thighs look so tasty though! He'd make a better stew than an alarm clock!!!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Pygmy goat stew?? Cuz that's what I'm about to have if this little bugger doesn't learn to stop SCREAMING at my door!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Oh my does that sound good!! I love goat meat!!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

You know something, plans for dinner just changed, so now I'M wondering what I'm going to eat, too! :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Now that's silly!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh my does that sound good!! I love goat meat!!


:hair: :-o You're making me MAD! You'd better watch it! ;-)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> That sounds really good right now. What kind of energy drinks, lol? Because monster sucks..


Ugh, you made me get up :lol: They're called Give Energy... stupid name but whatever :lol: They aren't good though. I like the Venom ones better.

I will be back though, have a couple shots to give.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> :hair: :-o You're making me MAD! You'd better watch it! ;-)


Well it's the truth  
Tastes kinda like beef


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Is ANYONE going to critique my goats on the learning to critique topic??? :sad:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Well it's the truth
> Tastes kinda like beef


Watch it!!! I've got a HOT temper! ;-)


----------



## Emzi00

Oh, the effort it takes to get up Lacie... :lol: Sounds boring, Amp is where it's at..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Skyla, could you please come eat my Pygmy goat! Cuz I'm not sure I could ever eat goat either.. :/


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He's ND/Pygmy so he's darn cute but he has the voice of a ND.... Very high pitched! Just like his sire!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Skyla, could you please come eat my Pygmy goat! Cuz I'm not sure I could ever eat goat either.. :/
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Sure thing!!  :yum: I'll be over for dinner tomorrow


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Oh, the effort it takes to get up Lacie... :lol: Sounds boring, Amp is where it's at..


You have no idea :lol: I was so cozy, but you made me get up and walk to the kitchen and find one of those stupid things :lol: Just as well though, I have to get up again in a minute


----------



## Chadwick

Don't worry they aren't cute without skin!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chadwick said:


> Don't worry they aren't cute without skin!


Haha!! Nice one Chad! :hi5:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Chadwick said:


> Don't worry they aren't cute without skin!


Haha ok then someone just has to skin him, clean him and cook him without me seeing then not tell me what it is and I will eat him and wake up to a normal alarm clock!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Okay, so I finally figured out what I'm having for dinner. NOW, everyone guess! :-D


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He cries 1 hr b4 each meal... For the whole hour till I feed him! And he has free choice oat hay.. He's just a picky little ?£#%¥@$&!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Your having Pygmy goat and that's final! Skyla is going to cook it..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Haha ok then someone just has to skin him, clean him and cook him without me seeing then not tell me what it is and I will eat him and wake up to a normal alarm clock!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


NOW, I'M SUPER MAD!!!  :angry: :-o HOW DARE YOU, HOW DARE YOU, HOW DARE YOU!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You have no idea :lol: I was so cozy, but you made me get up and walk to the kitchen and find one of those stupid things :lol: Just as well though, I have to get up again in a minute


I _made_ you? :lol: You must like me or something, you felt compelled to get up and find something just to answer a random question... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Haha ok then someone just has to skin him, clean him and cook him without me seeing then not tell me what it is and I will eat him and wake up to a normal alarm clock!


I'll do everything except the cooking....I like killing things...


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Emzi00 said:


> I'll do everything except the cooking....I like killing things...


You like WHAT?!?!?!?!? :angry:  :-o HOW DARE YOU!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok Emma you do the deed.. That would def be the hardest part for me! Then Skyla can cook  lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Seriously if my buck and my other wether didn't love him so much......... Well let's just say he is lucky they do because I want them to be happy!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Haha ok then someone just has to skin him, clean him and cook him without me seeing then not tell me what it is and I will eat him and wake up to a normal alarm clock!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


There ya go! :lol: and you'd like it too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How did I become the one to cook!? :lol: I've never cooked goat before... Just ate it!  

Hmm.. I could do a slow roast... :chin: or throw it in the crockpot... I think a slow roast, wrapped in bacon, with a side of carrots, and red skin mashed potatoes! :drool:


----------



## Emzi00

Because I like my meat still twitching..? :lol: I can help cook too if you want.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> How did I become the one to cook!? :lol: I've never cooked goat before... Just ate it!
> 
> Hmm.. I could do a slow roast... :chin: or throw it in the crockpot... I think a slow roast, wrapped in bacon, with a side of carrots, and red skin mashed potatoes! :drool:


Ya see that sounds perfect! That's why ur the cook! 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That was royally disgusting... I just got p**** beard nank flung in my face... thanks Nehru...


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That was royally disgusting... I just got p**** beard nank flung in my face... thanks Nehru...


:slapfloor: I'm sorry... that's hilarious.... :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emma you can cook your own meat if you want it that way! 

Now I really want to make that! :lol: made myself hungry!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Laugh now, laugh all you want.... until it happens to you!  :lol: It's only funny after the fact, not right when it happens :lol:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I just started this thread and I recommend everyone post in it! ;-)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f187/tgs-has-helped-me-170591/


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Emma you can cook your own meat if you want it that way!
> 
> Now I really want to make that! :lol: made myself hungry!!


I'll settle for medium rare, lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, I've been peed on numerous times... and squirted with manly fluids..... I laughed my butt off....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Runt stink is way different! Oh it's disgusting! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

It's a beautiful smell, isn't it? :lol:


----------



## nchen7

That doesn't sound pleasant Lacie. But oh so funny!!! Lol

I can make west Indian curried goat... amongst other things. 

I made a peach blueberry pie with maple chantilly cream. Yummmm!!!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well at least I know who I can invite over if I ever eat any of my buddies! And who not to invite.. Lol! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Hahahaha hahahaha! That's nasty!

So after Oliver eats he goes to each corner of the barn gets up and bends his neck back and rolls his head, I think it's call helocoptering? I know it's just something they do but why every corner? If I stop him he gets all worried then has to do them all again from the start....did I get an OCD goat?


----------



## nchen7

Sounds like you did, Chad. Lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha silly Oliver!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Chadwick said:


> Hahahaha hahahaha! That's nasty!
> 
> So after Oliver eats he goes to each corner of the barn gets up and bends his neck back and rolls his head, I think it's call helocoptering? I know it's just something they do but why every corner? If I stop him he gets all worried then has to do them all again from the start....did I get an OCD goat?


Sounds like a little ritual :lol: I call it a "head twirl"  Babette does it all the time :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm about to go see if my doe will still get on the milk stand since I scared her so much with the shavers.. :/


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Bye Dee! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Back in a few.. Hopefully with pix!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

It's funny, he uses it as a reset if I reprimand him too! I tell him no eat your food and point him to his dish, he goes and does it then eats his food, like that erased the bad words!


----------



## Emzi00

....Cuddly....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Have I posted these before?? :chin:


----------



## Chadwick

Cuddly???


----------



## Emzi00

Chadwick said:


> Cuddly???


Lacie's nickname... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What?


----------



## Emzi00

You've got to whisper......


----------



## COgoatLover25

You guys are always whispering....creeeeeeeeepppyyyy:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> You guys are always whispering....creeeeeeeeepppyyyy:lol:


That's just our thing.. :shades:


----------



## NubianFan

I looked at a foreclosure house tonight..... ummmm probably a no.....


----------



## COgoatLover25

LOL, whisper, but I can still hear you :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Hmm, who was it that Lacie yelled at for typing in that size... I think Cade... :chin:


----------



## NubianFan

Where has Cade been lately and Patrick and Stephanie???? I haven't seen any of them in a month of sundays


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Hmm, who was it that Lacie yelled at for typing in that size... I think Cade... :chin:


What size ? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, it was the super sized font I yelled at Cade for :lol: And yeah I haven't heard from her (Stephanie) in like a month! Is she ok?

Whisper, whisper...


----------



## Emzi00

Remember that favor I did for you? Time to return it..... how about a story? :greengrin:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Night to all :wave: I have to go stuff my face with ice cream now :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Remember that favor I did for you? Time to return it..... how about a story? :greengrin:


Hmm... I seem to vaguely recall something like that :chin: :lol: Want some death and grimness? Or magical fairy princesses? :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

You know she wants death and grimness
I want a house, think you can conjure one of those up?


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hmm... I seem to vaguely recall something like that :chin: :lol: Want some death and grimness? Or magical fairy princesses? :slapfloor:


What do you think? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, give me money for materials, and we'll build you one. :thumbup:


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> You know she wants death and grimness
> I want a house, think you can conjure one of those up?


I was actually thinking something heartfelt and kind, but that wasn't an option. :lol: So death and grimness is good too.


----------



## Emzi00

Give her the money and she'll buy the beer to get the guys to build one...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok I got some pix... But my phone made them small again 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

There was once a poor shepherd-boy whose father and mother
were dead, and he was placed by the authorities in the house
of a rich man, who was to feed him and bring him up. The man and
his wife, however, had bad hearts, and were greedy and jealous of
their riches, and vexed whenever anyone put a morsel of their
bread in his mouth. The poor young fellow might do what he
liked, he got little to eat, but only so many blows the more.
One day he had to watch a hen and her chickens, but she escaped
through a hedge with them, and a hawk darted down instantly,
and carried her off through the air. The boy called, thief,
thief, rascal, with all the strength of his body. But what good
did that do. The hawk did not bring its prey back again. The
man heard the noise, and ran to the spot, and as soon as he
saw that his hen was gone, he fell in a rage, and gave the boy
such a beating that he could not stir for two days. Then he
had to take care of the chickens without the hen, but now his
difficulty was greater, for one ran here and the other there.
He thought he was doing a very wise thing when he tied them
all together with a string, because then the hawk would not
be able to steal any of them away from him. But he was very
much mistaken. After two days, worn out with running about and
hunger, he fell asleep. The bird of prey came, and seized one
of the chickens, and as the others were tied fast to it, it
carried them all off together, perched itself on a tree, and
devoured them. The farmer was just coming home, and when he saw
the misfortune, he got angry and beat the boy so unmercifully
that he was forced to lie in bed for several days.
When he was on his legs again, the farmer said to him, you are
too stupid for me, I cannot make a herdsman of you, you must
go as errand-boy. Then he sent him to the judge, to whom he
was to carry a basketful of grapes, and he gave him a letter as
well. On the way hunger and thirst tormented the unhappy boy
so violently that he ate two grapes. He took the basket to the
judge, but when the judge had read the letter, and counted the
grapes he said, two are missing. The boy confessed quite honestly
that, driven by hunger and thirst, he had devoured the two which
were missing. The judge wrote a letter to the farmer, and asked
for the same number of grapes again. These also the boy had
to take to him with a letter. As he again was so extremely
hungry and thirsty, he could not help it, and again ate two grapes.
But first he took the letter out of the basket, put it under a
stone and seated himself thereon in order that the letter might
not see and betray him. The judge, however, again made him give
an explanation about the missing grapes. Ah, said the boy,
how have you learnt that. The letter could not know about it,
for I put it under a stone before I did it. The judge could
not help laughing at the boy's simplicity, and sent the man a
letter wherein he cautioned him to look after the poor boy better,
and not let him want for meat and drink, and also that he was to
teach him what was right and what was wrong.
I will soon show you the difference, said the hard man, if
you will eat, you must work, and if you do anything wrong, you
shall be quite sufficiently taught by blows.
The next day he set him a hard task. He was to chop two bundles
of hay for food for the horses, and then the man threatened, in
five hours, said he, I shall be back again, and if the hay
is not chopped by that time, I will beat you until you can not
move a limb. The
farmer went with his wife, the man-servant and the girl, to the
yearly fair, and left nothing behind for the boy but a small bit
of bread. The boy seated himself on the bench, and began to
work with all his might. As he got warm over it he put his little
coat off and threw it on the hay. In his terror lest he should
not get done in time he kept constantly cutting, and in his
haste, without noticing it, he chopped his little coat as well as
the hay. He became aware of the misfortune too late. There was
no repairing it. Ah, cried he, now all is over with me. The
wicked man did not threaten me for nothing. If he comes back
and sees what I have done, he will kill me. Rather than that I
will take my own life.
The boy had once heard the farmer's wife say, I have a pot
with poison in it under my bed. She, however, had only said
that to keep away greedy people, for there was honey in it.
The boy crept under the bed, brought out the pot, and ate all
that was in it. I do not know, said he, folks say death is
bitter, but it tastes very sweet to me. It is no wonder
that the farmer's wife has so often longed for death. He seated
himself in a little chair, and was prepared to die. But instead
of becoming weaker he felt himself strengthened by the nourishing
food. It cannot have been poison, thought he, but the
farmer once said there was a small bottle of poison for flies in
the closet in which he keeps his clothes. That, no doubt, will
be the true poison, and bring death to me. It was, however, no
poison for flies, but hungarian wine. The boy got out the bottle,
and emptied it. This death tastes sweet too, said he, but shortly
after when the wine began to mount into his brain and stupefy
him, he thought his end was drawing near. I feel that I must die,
said he, I will go away to the churchyard, and seek a grave. He
staggered out, reached the churchyard, and laid himself in a newly
dug grave. He lost his senses more and more. In the neighborhood
was an inn where a wedding was being held. When he heard the
music, he fancied he was already in paradise, until at length
he lost all consciousness. The poor boy never awoke again. The
heat of the strong wine and the cold night-dew deprived him of
life, and he remained in the grave in which he had laid himself.
When the farmer heard the news of the boy's death he was terrified,
and afraid of being brought to justice - indeed, his distress took
such a powerful hold of him that he fell fainting to the ground.
His wife, who was standing by the hearth with a pan of hot fat,
ran to him to help him. But the flames enveloped the pan, the
whole house caught fire, in a few hours it lay in ashes, and
the rest of the years they had to live they passed in poverty
and misery, tormented by the pangs of conscience.


----------



## Emzi00

Good story. :thumbup:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well there you go...


----------



## Emzi00

Thank you mother..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Can you guys see those pix at all? I wish Lindsey was still here she could resize them for me lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And now to balance the grim 

After getting all of Pope Benedict's luggage loaded into the limo, (and he doesn't travel light), the driver notices the Pope still standing on the curb.
"Excuse me, Your Holiness," says the driver," Would you please take your seat so we can leave?"
"Well, to tell you the truth," says the Pope, "they never let me drive at the Vatican when I was a cardinal, and now that I'm Pope, I'd really like to drive today."
"I'm sorry, Your Holiness, but I cannot let you do that. I'd lose my job! And what if something should happen?" protests the driver, wishing he'd never gone to work that morning.
"Who's going to tell? Besides, there might be something extra in it for you," says the Pope with a smile.
Reluctantly, the driver gets in the back as the Pope climbs in behind the wheel. The driver quickly regrets his decision when, after exiting the airport, the Pontiff floors it, accelerating the limo to 105 mph.
(Remember, he's German.)
"Please slow down, Your Holiness!" pleads the worried driver, but the Pope keeps the pedal to the metal until they hear sirens. "Oh, Dear God, I'm gonna lose my license -- and my job!" moans the driver.
The Pope pulls over and rolls down the window as the cop approaches, but the cop takes one look at him, goes back to his motorcycle, and gets on the radio. "I need to talk to the Chief," he says to the dispatcher.
The Chief gets on the radio and the cop tells him that he's stopped a limo going a hundred and five.
"So bust him," says the Chief.
"I don't think we want to do that, he's really big," said the cop.
The Chief exclaimed," All the more reason!"
"No, I mean really important," said the cop with a bit of persistence.
The Chief then asked, "Who ya got there, the Mayor?"
Cop: "Bigger."
Chief: " The Governor?"
Cop: "Bigger."
Chief: "The President?"
Cop: "Bigger."
"Well," said the Chief, "Who is it?"
Cop: "I think it's God!"
The Chief is stumped, " You been drinking, John? "
Cop: " No Sir."
Chief : " Then what makes you think it's God?"
Cop: "He's got the Pope as a chauffeur."


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Can you guys see those pix at all? I wish Lindsey was still here she could resize them for me lol


I can see them, but they are super tiny!


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Great, just great...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! I wish I didn't have a dumb phone 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You did a great job clipping!!  looks real good 

Have any of y'all ever seen hachi? I just watched it, and cried the whole last half hour of it! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Where has Cade been lately and Patrick and Stephanie???? I haven't seen any of them in a month of sundays


I haven't heard much of Cade since Nationals... Patrick left us all  lol! Hopefully they will be back soon enough 

Stephanie I saw on just yesterday I think...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanks skyla! I wonder if it would still look good if the pic was actual size and detailed.. Lol! Cuz in real life I can see lots of mistakes.. No. Have never seem hachi, it sounds familiar thugh, is it about a dog?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh same thing happens to me!  luckily, pictures seem to hide most of it lol!

Yah.. It's sad.. And now my nose is stuffy and my eyes hurt! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! I hate how those kinda movies always seem to draw you in! Then they make you so sad!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They do! Ugh! LOL! It was a good movie though.. I wasn't expecting it to be as good as it was  


Well, it's 12:20 here so I should head to bed...  night all


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg! It's late over there! Night!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep! Lol!


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That was royally disgusting... I just got p**** beard nank flung in my face... thanks Nehru...


:lol: :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

I am velociraptor hungry.....


----------



## Emzi00

Food sounds good...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I had an apple and some blackberries... :yum: Waiting on some lady to bring a horse down...


----------



## Emzi00

A horse...? More...?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, my old neighbor divorced her creepy husband and they sold the house and split. She left her horses with her friend, and she went down to SoCal, but now her friend doesn't want one of them or some story like that. So she called me and asked if I would help, I said sure, have the lady load her up and bring her down.
So, now I wait...


----------



## margaret

Have fun waiting


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My doe was udderly upset about being milked this morning.. She really doesn't want her udders touched since being shaved.. Or baybe it's because I'm slowly weaning her to once a day milking? Maybe she's sore? Idk but she stepped on me :/


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Went and saw a movie with Levi and some other friends last night


----------



## nchen7

having a pie in the house with just the 2 of us is really really dangerous....I've already had 2 slices today....

what movie did you see, Sydney?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Having a pie with just me is dangerous! :lol: Not kidding, depending on the pie, I could eat the entire thing :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I'm safe around pies, perks of having me as a kid.. :lol:


----------



## nchen7

I know! The bf likes sweets, but don't like the quantity. I mean, a batch is a batch! At least with cookies they can be frozen. 

Emma, want some pie??


----------



## Emzi00

Nah....lol. Pie isn't my favorite, I could eat a piece, but no way could I eat the whole thing.


----------



## Scottyhorse

We went and saw Let's Be Cops :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

My barn is 89 degrees! That is the hottest it has gotten this year! I went out with cool water and some big ice chunks and they just looked at me like, what is going on! It's so hot!


----------



## Chadwick

Replacement knoll post I turned for a friend, it's walnut, and it will darken to the same brown, but I wish it was a solid block, new one on the left old on right, freehand copy!


----------



## ksalvagno

Nice job, Chad!


----------



## Chadwick

My friend made the glue-up of boards!


----------



## Chadwick

I've been doing a lot of replacement turnings for Amish carpenters lately! It's so cool to recreate a element of a house that a guy made so long ago, it's like making a connection with a lost craftsman of old! 

No Amish have lathes that I know so it's a good way to be helpful!


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## ksalvagno

You could be the next Norm Abrams. He does that kind of stuff on This Old House and his show Yankee Workshop.


----------



## Chadwick

I do a lot of hand work, not much machine work.... my planes are 1880-1890 Stanley hand planes, I made a solid oak workbench out of oak left in the camp barn that they wanted to burn! Hand made wood screws for the vises and all!


----------



## NubianFan

Anybody know anything about FHA loans


----------



## Chadwick

Sorry I don't, all if know is once you get through the paperwork you are good, it's just getting there...


----------



## NubianFan

I have actually found three houses that I like, but they aren't cheap, at the very top end of my budget. I was wondering what kind of loan I could get.


----------



## ksalvagno

Lots of paperwork but lower down payment with FHA. Are they foreclosures?


----------



## NubianFan

No the ones I have found that I like are nice homes. All the foreclosures have had major and I mean major issues, except for the one my friend is looking at and I am not going to swoop in and pirate her house away from her. she FINALLY put a bid on it.


----------



## Chadwick

Good for her! It's about time!

Unless you make great money, being a single income family, you have a good chance of qualifying. When I looked into it I qualified, but I make chicken scratch because my housing is part of my job so....


----------



## ksalvagno

You'll go through hell but I think minimum down payment is 5% and you can get a good low interest rate. At least you could in 2012.


----------



## NubianFan

I think it would be worth the bother.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, it would, you can get into a house that you just can't come up with the down payment for, but can technically afford.


----------



## ksalvagno

It is definitely worth it.


----------



## Chadwick

Plus if you get a house then I gotta send you a house warming gift!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hahah!!


----------



## Chadwick

Men with beards should not sound like that! It's creepy! Hahaha


----------



## Chadwick

Anyone seen halflinger horses? There are a few here that pull buggies and or farm equipment. They are so tough/cute at the same time!


----------



## NubianFan

I love haffies, I wanted one when I was buying horses but my buddy kept steering me away from them. I wish he'd just let me have the haffie I wanted.


----------



## sassykat6181

Hey Chad - tonights batch of soap is scented "tobacco & bay leaf". Mmmmm.....it smells delicious but manly at the same time


----------



## Chadwick

I have fallen for them! They are so cool!


----------



## sassykat6181

My husband had a haflinger named Latisha. She was awesome I love their coloring


----------



## Chadwick

I have bowls that I turned out of bay trees! My mom got the nice one....bay trees grow wild in FL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm going to murder my stalker turkey, should be tasty.... :yum:

Anybody know the secret to keeping a tom from going serial killer status? The hens are sweet as pie and dumb as a bag of dirt. But it doesn't matter if I raise the toms or buy them, they mature into stalkers that try to kill you...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Gotta love them toms  ours have always gotten nasty too.. Ours this year started real young too! :hair:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, just stop hanging around the toms so much, you're rubbing off on them...


----------



## Chadwick

Your turkey getting ideas huh?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yours too huh Skyla? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Gosh, don't everybody post at once! :lol: 

Maybe... :chin: But that doesn't explain Skyla's.... Unless she's a secret stalker...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: 
All of mine have been like that! I don't understand how people have nice ones!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Our tom was the SWEETEST thing ever, he would come in the house and hang out if we let him :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

It's a boy thing! Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Why must I be poor... 
A decent trailer for a good price.. Hard to find anything worth even looking at for that price!

http://nh.craigslist.org/grd/4614222043.html

Ugh.. Won't be ready to buy till like next year or 2016.. :sigh:


----------



## sassykat6181

It's really big. Do you need a dressing room? Oh wait I forgot - you need a place to change out of your pajamas!!!!! Lmao


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: yes, that is a good point!  
I'd like a dressing room for storage though.. Would be handy  
Did you see that nice big dance one at Sunny sisters?!? I was drooling over it! Lol!

This one isn't bad either 

http://nh.craigslist.org/grd/4609292265.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And as to the size, I'd like one we won't 'out grow' quickly 
Just a nice stock trailer is all I need  with a dressing room  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Perfect! 

http://worcester.craigslist.org/grd/4553234932.html

Even better! Lol!

http://southcoast.craigslist.org/grd/4584357723.html

Can y'all tell I'm bored? :crazy:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I did it! I got my phone to take big pix!! Anyone want to see??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

how about this beast :lol:

http://kpr.craigslist.org/hvo/4603403731.html


----------



## Scottyhorse

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I did it! I got my phone to take big pix!! Anyone want to see??
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yeah!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I think you should get this one.

http://kpr.craigslist.org/grd/4613061369.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh my Sydney!! :lol: eek!

I like this one! Or the 8 horse one I saw in Albany NY lol!

http://westernmass.craigslist.org/grd/4594564354.html


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So here is Temperance after her first time having her udder clipped and my first time clipping an udder!! Lol!















Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I think you should get this one.
> 
> http://kpr.craigslist.org/grd/4613061369.html


Oh me likey!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> So here is Temperance after her first time having her udder clipped and my first time clipping an udder!! Lol!
> View attachment 76527
> 
> View attachment 76528
> 
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I think it looks great! Nice job! :thumbup: doesn't look like your first time!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

http://albany.craigslist.org/grd/4620308270.html


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx Skyla! It was especially hard with her kicking me! I shave animals with the same size blade for surgery all the time but it's way different than an udder! Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> I think you should get this one.
> 
> http://kpr.craigslist.org/grd/4613061369.html


I think you and I should go halfsies on it, and live on the road with our goats going from show to show and kicking butt.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Anyone bored enough to critique that udder?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

[QU OTE=HappyCaliGoats;1761431]Thanx Skyla! It was especially hard with her kicking me! I shave animals with the same size blade for surgery all the time but it's way different than an udder! Lol

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum[/QUOTE]

Oh I know what you mean! I about got my face kicked in when I did my LaMancha doe :lol: I just used a 10 blade to get all the hair off and figured after body clipping her and fighting with her, it wasn't worth trying to make her udder look nice at that point! :lol: besides, I'll be drying her off soon enough anyway


----------



## Emzi00

She's a FF right Dee?


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I'm hoping EVERYONE will post here. ;-)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f187/tgs-has-helped-me-170591/


----------



## Emzi00

_This one...._ ...it's pink....

http://yubasutter.craigslist.org/grd/4593678034.html


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> _This one...._ ...it's pink....
> 
> http://yubasutter.craigslist.org/grd/4593678034.html


:-o Oh my :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Emzi00 said:


> She's a FF right Dee?


Yes

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Emzi00 said:


> _This one...._ ...it's pink....
> 
> http://yubasutter.craigslist.org/grd/4593678034.html


Nice Emma! ;-) :hi5:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> _This one...._ ...it's pink....
> 
> http://yubasutter.craigslist.org/grd/4593678034.html


They went too far... 

I knew someone who painted her trailer pink.. But it was a soft pink so looked not so much like that! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I just got really angry...


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Why, Sydney? 

Please post here: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f187/tgs-has-helped-me-170591/


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What happened sydney??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

A kid I knew from my old school got 'attacked' by a pit mix yesterday or the day before. He was riding his bike and the dog went after him. I don't think his skin even broke. I totally understand how scary it is to be attacked by a dog, but I still don't hate dogs or pit bulls. Now, he is posting a bunch of anti-pit bull pictures on facebook which is making me mad - cause it's not that dogs fault! It's the owners fault and the people who raised that dog. If you want to hate on something, hate on the owners, not the whole damn breed! Seriously!! :angry:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Scottyhorse said:


> A kid I knew from my old school got 'attacked' by a pit mix yesterday or the day before. He was riding his bike and the dog went after him. I don't think his skin even broke. I totally understand how scary it is to be attacked by a dog, but I still don't hate dogs or pit bulls. Now, he is posting a bunch of anti-pit bull pictures on facebook which is making me mad - cause it's not that dogs fault! It's the owners fault and the people who raised that dog. If you want to hate on something, hate on the owners, not the whole damn breed! Seriously!! :angry:


Ya that makes me angry too... I have been bit by far more chihuahuas then pit bulls and I encounter many breeds every day! Never been bit or attacked by a pit

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

You ever had one climb your arm Dee? Worst set of bites I ever got was from a Yorkie. She bit me 23 times in about 5 seconds, from my hand to above my wrist.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Not on my arm but I had a little chihuahua do that to my finger! It was just chomp chomp chomp, over and over until her just latched on.. He was literally dangling from my finger and my boss had to pry his mouth open...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The Most aggressive dog that came to our office was a chihuahua named dusty.. He was so mean the owner would bring him in a cage with the leash sticking out because she was scared of getting bit too! Though after I got to know the dog, I spent a lot of time with him when he was boarding with us for the first time and tamed the beast! I became the first one to handle the infamous "Dusty Chavez" without a tranquilizer.. you say that name around my office and people run! I eventually taught 3 of the other girls how to manage the vicious peanut dog.. Lol anyone who has never been bit by a small dog may think it doesn't hurt but let me tell you, they are like little alligators! Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The worst bite I ever got was actually from a cat! Our hospital cat got attacked by a chow mix and I pried him out of the dogs mouth.. He bit through my wrist and I could see my tendons... It took a really long time to heal meanwhile seeping some strange clear fluid.. Yes I definitely got antibiotics for that one..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It wasn't the cats fault.. He didn't know who he was biting, just fighting for his life.. Lucky for me he had his upper fangs extracted so he only got me with the lowers..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

My best one I think was the Wolf Hybrid sled dogs, at least it was the funniest after the fact. I had 2 young male dogs on leashes waiting for their turn at the mobile vet set up. One of them grabbed me by the foot, the other by the thumb, and started a tug-of-war. The vet had to come free me and he set and wrapped my broken thumb. He did a good job too, it healed up without any arthritis.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh sheesh! That must have been crazy!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did u see my shave job of temper?? Skyla said I did good 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I wanna see!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yep, our Chihuahua has been the meanest dog I have ever seen...


----------



## goathiker

Yep, you did fine.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> I wanna see!


It's on the last page Lindsey!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> It's on the last page Lindsey!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Looks nice  Better than my first time :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! Thank you both for the compliments! I was so worried when I started.. I thought I wasn't even going to get halfway through because she was kicking so much.. After the hobbles she settled down a bit but was clearly upset..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Still nobody wants to critique her?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The thing I really dont like is that her right teat is kinda pointy..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I can't wait tell tomorrow so I can talk to Levi more...  


Sounds like Friday or Saturday will be the day when we go get the kids! Saturday works best for Anna, but I need to be back at our house at 5.... It's a 7 hour drive to her house :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh wow that's one heck of a road trip!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I think her udder looks good for a FF Nubian


----------



## Scottyhorse

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Oh wow that's one heck of a road trip!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yep :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Scottyhorse said:


> I think her udder looks good for a FF Nubian


Haha thanks! I think lol!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Farthest I ever drove for a goat was 3 hours! But that was for the buck kid and not half as bad as when I went to flick up temper cuz she wouldn't fit in the dog kennel so I had to just load her up in the back of my blazer.. She peed 3 times on the way home! And a lot more poo but that wasn't as bad! Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

These kids are worth it though, hard to find Nigerians like these near here. The lady who bought my bucklings' sire paid BIG money for him. He scored VEE 87 as a 'chubby' yearling!


----------



## goathiker

Oh sure, everyone take off before I can say bye. If anyone needs to ask anything before Friday, better have it on here before I leave tomorrow 

I'm off into the blue to spent a couple nights on the beach.


----------



## margaret

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh me likey!!


Oh nice lots of $$$$$


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

If only I were rich, then it wouldn't matter :lol:


----------



## margaret

That's what i say all the time, if only I were rich.


----------



## Emzi00

If I were rich, I'd just buy feed and then work for everything else. Yep, not too much would change. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I agree Emma, I wouldn't go crazy spoiling myself.. It's fun to dream though


----------



## Emzi00

I hate hearing the stories of people who win the lotto, then go and blow it all in like a year and end up worse than before. Be responsible with your money people, and this is coming from a teenager, even I know that.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just said this yesterday! If I were rich I would get back surgery by the best surgeon ever I I would feel no more pain!

Then I would buy that other nubian doe I really want!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## margaret

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh I agree Emma, I wouldn't go crazy spoiling myself.. It's fun to dream though


I wouldn't either, I'd just buy a trailer so I didn't have to transport my 9 show goats in the back of the mini van and possibly another doe


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I know!! Crazy!

Lol! There ya go 

I would move where I wouldn't have to worry about space, build a decent barn, buy a few nice goats, bit have to worry about feed, and that's about it lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

margaret said:


> I wouldn't either, I'd just buy a trailer so I didn't have to transport my 9 show goats in the back of the mini van and possibly another doe


Oh yes' I forgot my trailer! Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Now, if I really had a lot of money, I'd fly myself to go talk to certain people, learn some more stuff, and then go become a judge. A trailer for goats would be great too, lol.


----------



## margaret

I'd also build a LOT of pasture and buy plenty of hay for the winter.


----------



## margaret

Emzi00 said:


> Now, if I really had a lot of money, I'd fly myself to go talk to certain people.


Like Lacie?


----------



## margaret

Emzi00 said:


> Now, if I really had a lot of money, I'd fly myself to go talk to certain people, learn some more stuff, and then go become a judge. A trailer for goats would be great too, lol.


I think you'd make a good judge


----------



## Emzi00

I have a lot of money in my wallet, enough to feed an army of goats through the winter... now my savings is another story... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

margaret said:


> Like Lacie?


I suppose she'd be one of them, there's some other peoples I'd like to talk to as well..


----------



## margaret

Who?


----------



## Emzi00

margaret said:


> I think you'd make a good judge


Thanks.  I have something like 3 1/2 years before I can actually do that, but looking forward to it.


----------



## Emzi00

margaret said:


> Who?


Some people Lacie know, people I'd like to know....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My uncle won $50, 000 once... blew every dime taking his family to Disney.


----------



## Emzi00

Disney isn't even fun...


----------



## CritterCarnival

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Haha ok then someone just has to skin him, clean him and cook him without me seeing then not tell me what it is and I will eat him and wake up to a normal alarm clock!


If I lived closer, I would be happy to help you out with that. I love feeding goat to people who say they hate goat...I don't tell them it's goat, even after they say how much they love the meal.

I just smile to myself and let them think it's beef or deer or something else.:laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Disney isn't even fun...


No, it really isnt. It's over priced and overrated and over crouded


----------



## nchen7

Lacie, that's ridiculous! 

We went to the aquarium last night. Loved it....except for other people's children. Wish they would have an adult only night there.


----------



## nchen7

To clarify, I like children. Just not when we're trying to enjoy the fishies and they're just running around screaming or babies crying. C'mon ppl, it's 8pm, kids should be at home sleeping!


----------



## Emzi00

I hate kids.... :lol: other people's kids that is.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

CritterCarnival said:


> If I lived closer, I would be happy to help you out with that. I love feeding goat to people who say they hate goat...I don't tell them it's goat, even after they say how much they love the meal.
> 
> I just smile to myself and let them think it's beef or deer or something else.:laugh:


Hahaha! I was thinking about doing that with my milk! My bf refuses to drink goat milk and he keeps buying cow milk when I have plenty of good fresh milk! I have so many times been tempted to dump his cow milk and replace it with goat milk and see if he even notices!! Haha

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Do it. He probably won't notice


----------



## Emzi00

10 reasons to avoid talking on the phone...

http://theoatmeal.com/comics/phone


----------



## ndwarf

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Hahaha! I was thinking about doing that with my milk! My bf refuses to drink goat milk and he keeps buying cow milk when I have plenty of good fresh milk! I have so many times been tempted to dump his cow milk and replace it with goat milk and see if he even notices!! Haha
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I once did that to my dad who normally hates goat milk but one day I just set a glass of nigie goat milk in front of him and he did not notice!! That is the final word in how good goat milk is!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, he lost the 9 ball by one. He plays 8 ball tonight.


----------



## Emzi00

Hope he does well!


----------



## nchen7

That sucks. Hope the 2nd place prize isn't too bad... hope he does well on the 8 ball


----------



## Chadwick

Ok, where are you all hiding???


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Around the corner.... 

Sorry I was trying to read a book, it didn't go so well :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

I'm headed to the beach for 3 days. Packing up right now. I'll be on Friday.


----------



## NubianFan

Well that was another bit of bad news I really didn't need today.


----------



## nchen7

Have fun at the beach Jill. Take lots of pictures!


----------



## nchen7

What's wrong Leslie?


----------



## Chadwick

What's up Leslie?


----------



## Chadwick

Travel safely Jill! Have fun!


----------



## NubianFan

Got turned down for a home loan today they said my credit score was too low. Now I bought a car in oct and they bragged and bragged on what a high credit score I had, the only thing I can think of that changed is I graduated and now have student loans to pay back. But at any rate it sucks, I just wanted to pre-qualify so I would know my budget, I never dreamed my budget would be zero dollars,... anyone know where any free houses are?


----------



## nchen7

That sucks Leslie. I'm sorry...


----------



## ariella42

That sucks, but don't give up. Check out http://www.creditkarma.com. They have free credit scores and tell you what is impacting your credit. You might just need to find a different lender.


----------



## Chadwick

I was raised not to spend money you don't have....I'm 34 and just got my first credit card! I have just a bit more than no credit!


----------



## Chadwick

That was obviously not the best advice to drive home!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Such a stressful day at work  ugh!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm sorry Leslie. I guarantee it is the student loans. Look into how those loans are on your credit score.

Enjoy the beach, Jill.


----------



## goathiker

Chad, quick fix. Buy something for $20.00 on your credit card. Then pay back $25.00 all they can say then is that there is always a positive balance on your card and it has to stay open as long as they owe you money.
Then take $500.00 to a bank. Put it in an account and take out a secured loan against it. Take that to a second bank, put it in an account and get a second secured loan. Take that to a third bank rinse repeat. Take the remaining $500 to a 4th bank and put it in a checking account. Your credit will jump right up there for a few payments on those secured loans. The bank accounts will be there to add money to and your checking account will always show a good balance on your credit score.


----------



## goathiker

Thanks guys, we're all ready. Now I just have to drag myself out of bed at 5:00 in the morning. That will be the fun part. We were going to leave today but, Guinen came into heat and I want to make sure she is bred to Dex.


----------



## Chadwick

Huh........you are an evil genius Jill!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'll miss you Jill! Hope you have tons of fun on the beach!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Thanks, I'll be back Friday evening.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's so far away! Lol! You never told me about crazy cat lady syndrome?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Ah, Crazy cat women. Well, Toxoplasmosis is pretty common in cats. The parasites go to rats and mice and make them insane. The changes in their brain causes them to like the smell of cat pee so, they become easy to catch giving the parasite to yet another cat. 

They've discovered a connection between Toxoplasmosis and Schitzophrenia in humans. What if though, the parasites are causing the same changes in the humans brain causing them to harbor the cats and not care that their whole house smells of cat pee. 

Next time you walk into a crazy cat ladies house, remember, you might not be talking to a human. You might be talking to a coloney a tiny brain parasites.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh gross! Omg! I hope my house doesn't smell like cat pee!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I smell cat pee all the time at work and I can tell you I don't like it!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey can I ask you something?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Sure


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Does this look normal size? 








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They look freakishly huge to me.. He's almost 4.5 mo.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

They look fine. Maybe a bit on the small size but, not stunted or infertile.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha great there small! I thought they were huge!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do they grow when he goes into rut? Cuz he has not done that yet.. And I can't imagine them getting bigger at his size now, they look so big for a baby..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have never had a buck.. Can you tell? Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Just a sec.


----------



## Emzi00

Nice balls. :lol: Dad made a comment to his friends about my buck's.... they were all amazed by the size, and he's 6 months old..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

A few weeks ago I thought his balls were kinda cute but now.. They are gymungous!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think I should randomly send that pic to non goat people and freak them out! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens

I've had people point to my bucks and go "Is that an udder? No? You mean it's their ... their ... oh ..."

I just die laughing.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Here's Cedar He's 2 and now I smell funny for some reason :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol he's 2 years? Obsidian is catching up quick! He just doesn't hang so low!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'll have to take a pic of Peep tomorrow, he seems little compared to your boy lol!

This is him like a month ago though


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He's handsome! Love his long neck! My guy needs more length :-/


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I couldn't get a picture of Pup. He just wanted to rub his piss face on me and Dex is busy in the breeding pen. Cedar is my smallest buck though. He's going to his new home on Sunday to be a commercial dairy buck.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> He's handsome! Love his long neck! My guy needs more length :-/
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Why thank you  I'm quite the fan  lol!

Hey Jill.. What is nettle good for? I've got some dried nettle not sure what I can use it for.. Any good for milking does?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> I couldn't get a picture of Pup. He just wanted to rub his piss face on me and Dex is busy in the breeding pen. Cedar is my smallest buck though. He's going to his new home on Sunday to be a commercial dairy buck.


Hehe! :laugh:
Dex is busy already? Forgot you don't have cold winters like us! ..  lol!


----------



## goathiker

It's an anti-inflammatory and is good for urinary disorders.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok great to know thanks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Bed time for me.. Night all


----------



## Emzi00

But it's only midnight Skyla..... I guess I have Jill still then.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night skyla! What am I Emma? Chopped liver? Hahaha


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Skyla


----------



## Emzi00

I like liver.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My cat just brought me a huge rat! He dropped it right in front of us and my 4 dogs to show off his prize then when I told him he was a good boy he grabbed it and ran off!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't think I have ever had liver.. But I have also not had goat! You definitely have to teach me about the finer things in life haha!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

That reminds me my poor old rat finally died today. His cage looks so empty in there.


----------



## goathiker

Liver has to be prepared and cooked right, otherwise it's tough and gross.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw! I was gonna ask.. But I kinda didn't want to you know.. I thought it would have happened that night you predicted.. At least you got a few more days with him.. He had an exceptionally long life for a rat!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I haven't had goat yet, but I was thinking about doing a market wether sometime and trying it. When I tried liver it was just plain because we were making dog treats, lol.


----------



## Emzi00

Soo.. what's for dinner?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Beer? Thats what I usually have for dinner..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I still have that Nigmy goat available for stew!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I don't think I ate breakfast, lunch, or dinner today.. I had some fruit snacks and a couple brownies. I'm so healthy. :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I'm on number 3. I have a club sandwich roll up for dinner.


----------



## Emzi00

So Jill, I'm just to live at your house and eat your food while you're gone...


----------



## Emzi00

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I still have that Nigmy goat available for stew!


Seriously considering it, I'm starving.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

We are tied Jill  but I actually did have a burrito for dinner, Thanx to my awesome Bf! He's great, knows how to make my bad day better!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Sure as long as you milk 2 goats, feed the herd, feed and potty the dogs, feed the Guinea Pigs, feed chickens, water everything, and collect the eggs.


----------



## Emzi00

I wish mine would bring me burritos on my bad days.... so, you know, everyday.. can't wait for school though, he brings me coffee.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok I got everything except my guinea pigs are cats and I don't have time to water anything Anymore so almost everything is dead...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Sure Jill, I'd do that without me being allowed to ransack your house.


----------



## goathiker

Oh Dee that sounded so bad. I meant watering the animals....


----------



## goathiker

Thanks Emma, I would trust you not to take what you don't need. There's 2 roosters that need butchered too.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahahaha oh then that did sound bad! I meant my fruit trees and my yard! My animals def have water!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Killing some roosters? Oh hell yeah... make some stew or something.. :yum:


----------



## goathiker

My yard is dead except for the weeds. The apple trees are looking really nice though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My lemon, lime, and orange trees are half dead.. My willow trees are barely hanging on. And my lawn died long ago. I do have a small almond tree that somehow never dies


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

All of our ash trees are dead or dying. Stupid borer. That's pretty much all we have around here besides the occasional elm or maple.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do you have a pet sitter while ur gone?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Of coarse she does (now), tis me.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol but u so far?? If u travel across the states you must come to Cali!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

My younger daughter takes care of the animals and spends the night here while we're gone.


----------



## Emzi00

If I'm going out west I have a huge list of people I want to visit.


----------



## Emzi00

Jill, your daughter and I are going cow tipping, she has no say in this matter.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well add me to it! Lol!
Jill you are lucky you have someone who mows all your animals to take care of them! When I went on vaca I had to write so many freakin notes for my aunt lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Noted, you are now on my mental list, lol. Alright, I should turn in. I need to wake up tomorrow.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha! Night Emma, I need to get up early but it's still only 10:17 here! Have a good night! I hope Leslie's nightmares don't find you.. They found me!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I have nightmares of my own, I wouldn't wish them upon my worst enemy... oh wait, yeah I would. Night Dee.


----------



## goathiker

Crystal says fine to cow tipping. G'Night Emma.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Cow tipping?? Never done that b4! Poor cow! The bull is gonna wake up nag get his revenge lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Nah the Tillamook dairy cows don't have bulls mixed in with them. We have it all planned out...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha! You live next to my cheese makers??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Would you like pics of the Tillamook herds? I'm going to be driving right through there tomorrow morning.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh heck yes! Wait.. Are they nice?? I'm not sure I want to see where my cheese comes from if it's dirty and gross..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

You'll be pleased I think. No one runs dirty sick cows around here.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's great! Cuz I love their cheese!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I would def love to see pix of happy cows! But what about all those commercials that say "happy cows come from California"? There are tons of happy cows around here. Ur I have no idea what they use them for.. I see a lot of angus so I guess mostly meat


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I think the Dairigold cows live in California.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I am going to bed, but I got Carolina clipped today


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Are they angus? I never heard of them.. There are cows literally right next to my house and they live on tons of open space land and they look super happy!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night sydney, you will have to post pix! I wish I had the right size clippers to do body clips on my goats.. Atleast Eddie!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Noe I was wrong Darigold cows live in WA. 

G'Night Sydney.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nighty night! Have a safe trip Jill!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

So, now my two does are fighting to see who gets me! If they both wanna love on me they start butting for it! Alice had a spot of blood near her horn base over it.....I tried to tell them that I can love on both of them and that I have two hands for petting but they don't listen!


----------



## goatygirl

I wounder when we are going to get to 2000 posts I wanna be the first one to get to it.


----------



## Chadwick

Start talking a lot!


----------



## Emzi00

You guys have 800 pages to go.. :lol: We used to be able to do about 30 pages in one day on the chat thread.


----------



## Chadwick

I know, it's too much for old folks to keep up with!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> You guys have 800 pages to go.. :lol: We used to be able to do about 30 pages in one day on the chat thread.


We sure did!!! We talked a whole lot!!


----------



## Emzi00

It was hard for me and I'm not even old yet. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know! Keeping up was tough!


----------



## Emzi00

Anyone feel like stalking around and finding me another doe...? :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

What happened? All the sudden I just stopped seeing it!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Emzi00 said:


> Anyone feel like stalking around and finding me another doe...? :lol:


You in the market for another Alpine?


----------



## Chadwick

There's a nice farm 20 miles from me with some NDs!!! Hahaha


----------



## Emzi00

ThreeHavens said:


> You in the market for another Alpine?


Well I have been for quite some time now, but now I have enough money for hay through the winter and then some so it's time to get serious.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Oooh, awesome!


----------



## Emzi00

Problem is that I'm having trouble finding any, and ones that don't completely suck. I actually need another one so my buck can have his wether body to himself and another girlfriend. I would like lots of Bear kids next year.


----------



## ThreeHavens

It can be tough finding the right place. I have some nice standard farms around here, but after a painful experience I'm very careful who I buy from. I'm planning on adding a standard to my herd next spring. Going to be fun!


----------



## Emzi00

I suggest alpines.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Oh! And guys, if you could remember to send up a prayer for me - I've been job hunting for quite some time, and there is a lovely place that seems like it would be perfect. It's a candy store, very nice people, small business, the works. If you could pray that IF this is the right job for me, that I would land it and excel at it, I would be so grateful.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Emzi00 said:


> I suggest alpines.


Hahaha! I know you do! But we're actually planning on a Manchi from Skyla.  Manchis are just Alpines without ears, right??

*hides* :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Prayers here Danielle  good luck!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I suggest alpines.


Icky  LOL! She wants Munchkins


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ThreeHavens said:


> Hahaha! I know you do! But we're actually planning on a Manchi from Skyla.  Manchis are just Alpines without ears, right??
> 
> *hides* :lol:


No, LaManchas are better  not so bossy and rude lol!  
I'm just teasing Emma


----------



## ThreeHavens

Thanks, Skyla! They're not hiring til October, so until then I'm dropping by every once and while to buy some candy and talk to them. Yesterday she remembered me from when I filled out my application, and gave me free chocolate peeps! I was so excited - I mean she wouldn't give free peeps to me if she didn't like me, right?? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Awesome Danielle! Hope the job works out. 

Skyla is a good place to get one though, she really has a nice herd going there.


----------



## ThreeHavens

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Icky  LOL! She wants Munchkins





J.O.Y. Farm said:


> No, LaManchas are better  not so bossy and rude lol!
> I'm just teasing Emma


Oooooh this is gonna get ugly!

I'd better grab my skillet shield to hide from angry fork-throwers! :cheers:


----------



## ThreeHavens

Emzi00 said:


> Awesome Danielle! Hope the job works out.
> 
> Skyla is a good place to get one though, she really has a nice herd going there.


Gosh you guys post so fast, haha! Thanks so much, I hope so too.

Yes her herd is gorgeous, isn't it? :stars:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> No, LaManchas are better  not so bossy and rude lol!
> I'm just teasing Emma


:shock: NO. Come visit sometime, mine aren't bossy and rude. They're as sweet as can be... unless you have food... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ThreeHavens said:


> Thanks, Skyla! They're not hiring til October, so until then I'm dropping by every once and while to buy some candy and talk to them. Yesterday she remembered me from when I filled out my application, and gave me free chocolate peeps! I was so excited - I mean she wouldn't give free peeps to me if she didn't like me, right?? :lol:


Oh gosh free PEEPS?!? I must work there too!! :drool: me LOVES Peeps!! :drool: :lol:


----------



## ThreeHavens

I won't hesitate to admit my Nigerians are bossy, rude, and absolutely wonderful.  :laugh:

Yes, free peeps! She gave me three packets and said, "One for you, your mom, and your sister." She remembered my little sister who came with me when I filled my application!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Awesome Danielle! Hope the job works out.
> 
> Skyla is a good place to get one though, she really has a nice herd going there.


Awe  thank you  :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, I'm slow right now. I'm still tired and this device is hard. :lol:

Her herd is quite stunning, even if they lack ears.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ThreeHavens said:


> Oooooh this is gonna get ugly!
> 
> I'd better grab my skillet shield to hide from angry fork-throwers! :cheers:


:lol: :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ThreeHavens said:


> Gosh you guys post so fast, haha! Thanks so much, I hope so too.
> 
> Yes her herd is gorgeous, isn't it? :stars:


I'm having a hard time keeping up now lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> :shock: NO. Come visit sometime, mine aren't bossy and rude. They're as sweet as can be... unless you have food... :lol:


Lol! I believe you  just the ones I've met are  and they are ugly.. Unlike yours lol 



ThreeHavens said:


> I won't hesitate to admit my Nigerians are bossy, rude, and absolutely wonderful.  :laugh:
> 
> Yes, free peeps! She gave me three packets and said, "One for you, your mom, and your sister." She remembered my little sister who came with me when I filled my application!


ROFL!! Well... My Nigies boss the LaManchas and Nubians around.. So that should say something.. When there is only two of them :lol:

Wow that's great!! I wish we had a Candy store that gave me free peeps! Lol! 
That's great that they are such great people though 



Emzi00 said:


> Yeah, I'm slow right now. I'm still tired and this device is hard. :lol:
> 
> Her herd is quite stunning, even if they lack ears.


Thank you guys  means a lot 
And some have ears!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Oh right, you have Nubians now! Their extra ears make up for it. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ThreeHavens said:


> Oh right, you have Nubians now! Their extra ears make up for it. :lol:


Exactly! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla, you somehow chose the three breeds that I don't particularly like. :lol:


----------



## nchen7

more alpine hunting! that's exciting Emma.

wishing you the best of luck Danielle. it's a great idea to stop by every once in a while, and keep asking about the job opening. persistence beats resistance!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Skyla, you somehow chose the three breeds that I don't particularly like. :lol:


:lol:  
Well, the Nigies and LaManchas are my favorites  I'm still getting used to the Nubians lol! I like them, but they aren't the brightest bulbs on the tree :lol:


----------



## ThreeHavens

That's what I figured! There are not any openings till October, but I'm going to stop by again beginning of September, then first thing October I'm going to ask if they're hiring yet. I want them to know how much I'd like the job.


----------



## nchen7

maybe wait end of Sept to ask. they maybe STARTING to think of hiring then if the person you're replacing is leaving in Oct, so get yourself fresh in their mind, and keep going back/calling. I'm job hunting myself right now, so I'm being the annoying fly that won't go away unless you hire me. the only thing is, where I'm looking doesn't sell candy. lol

Emma, can you get any does from the breeder you got Bear? or are they all related?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well off to work for me..  ttyl


----------



## Emzi00

Ni, most of the does they have are somehow related, which isn't a huge problem with me, but I don't think they have any for sale right now.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Anybody want to critique my goats?  I can post pics on here, or you can go to the Learning to Critique page. :-D


----------



## Chadwick

I just did! I hope you are ok with my thought on them.......


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nice critique Chad! :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

I've been studying.....looking at goats I wanna steal!


----------



## Chadwick

So, looks like I can't get my good apple cider vinegar until apples come in.....is normal pasteurized stuff ok for a while?

I usually use some local made stuff.


----------



## Chadwick

I might try to make some.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My feet hurt so badly...  only about 45 min left till I can go home


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

10 days from now! :stars:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I got Ellie bathed and clipped. 



She's 2fab4u :shades:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pfft, Coup is even more fabulous!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I wouldn't be so sure about that


----------



## NubianFan

Guess what???  hint see chat thread for clues.


----------



## Chadwick

Did you?!?!?!! Did you do it?!?!?!?! Did you kiss him?!?!?!?.?,...,.,,,


----------



## ksalvagno

Have fun Leslie.


----------



## Chadwick

Climbing the walls!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick

So should I clad the walls in wood siding so they don't climb?

At minimum I have to put some wire in the open vent above the door! It gets closed at night with siding but I thought I was safe as far as getting out! Time to build a frame and wire screen to fit when it is in vent mode!


----------



## ksalvagno

That's funny!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think you should leave it if they can't escape. It's like a toy for them!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

I would definitely put the screen over the window so they can't jump out. As they get bigger, they may not be able to be up on there.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, so far it's just Alice the one who must impress and must get all the attention! Funny she started out the meek shy one!!!


----------



## Chadwick

My wife just got back from an Amish friends house....look at this cabbage!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow! That is huge!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol bowling with cabbage?? It's huge!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

It weighs more than our kitchen scale will read....more than 9 lbs!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha! Making stew?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

We do a cabbage with kielbasa and bread crumbs with butter thing that's all mixed up....so good!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sounds tasty, if only I liked cabbage lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

The trick is to not cook it long....I didn't used to like it either!


----------



## ksalvagno

That would make one heck of a lot of coleslaw.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah like a drum of slaw! You'd never get rid of it!


----------



## goathiker

Mmmm...Stuffed cabbage rolls.


----------



## Chadwick

How was the trip?!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Speaking of recipes...I found this website the other day 

http://www.supercook.com/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That is huge Chad!!!

Just saw a brand new, never used, 2 goat milk machine for only 2 grand on CL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My favorite food of the day  smoothies!
(Don't mind my mess.. Hehe! The kids were running around :roll: )


----------



## Chadwick

What mess??? If that's a mess, don't come over here! Haha


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Eh, it's not bad.. My mom would say it is! :lol: but the coats and shoes are a bit messy... And the kids colored on the windows... Lol! 
you should see my room.. That, is a mess! Lol! Though I like to call it 'well used' hehe!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did you fill that glass full enough??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: there was more that didn't fit that I drank out of the mixer lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So, what buck do y'all think I should breed Sassy to? I'm waiting to hear back on what ones are available for stud but let's pretend the all are  lol!

http://www.foxspridedairygoats.com/bucks.html


----------



## goathiker

Mmmm...That looks good too. 'Course I'm eating everything in sight right now.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay Jill!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How was the beach??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Alice is silly Chad, she reminds me of Barbara Gene. 

The trip went about like this...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw I love that pic! I wanna b there!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> So, what buck do y'all think I should breed Sassy to? I'm waiting to hear back on what ones are available for stud but let's pretend the all are  lol!
> 
> http://www.foxspridedairygoats.com/bucks.html


I like the first one! lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Who's the one you're laying up against? I know the other is Bean, but I don't remember seeing the other  Everyone looks so relaxed


----------



## goathiker

That would be Onyx. He's my DH's 2 year old.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He looks good  Is he a baby from one of your does?


----------



## goathiker

He's Crystals twin brother. We got him cheap at 3 days old as she just wanted to get rid of the 2 bucklings without papers. Alpines are very good pack goats. They are small but mighty, and fast. The Saanens are more like draft horses, slow and strong.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The more you talk abut hiking the more I know you would love to go with Eddie!  he's half alpine, but he's pretty big. But I have had a pack on him before and he didn't try to scrape it off with his horns lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

You can come visit any time. We'll go do a girls and beer hike.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If I get rich, I might redo all the pens, build barns, and get some Saanens to spice things up


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> You can come visit any time. We'll go do a girls and beer hike.


That sounds like tons of fun! But I don't think I would make it far with beer in me! Lol might have to be a girls hike then beer 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> If I get rich, I might redo all the pens, build barns, and get some Saanens to spice things up


If I get rich I'm gonna redo all my pens so they are predator proof, hire an awesome pet sitter then go hiking with the goathiker! 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

No, you drink the beer _after_ you set up camp.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh yes that sounds better  I wish I could live with you! Lol! I want my farm to be my job! Mentor me! How did you get there?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just had a spider crawl across me... stupid spider....


----------



## goathiker

Hm, how did I get here? Well, here might not be what you think it is. :shrug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is here at your farm? Do you get by and pay the rent? Cuz that's all I need! I barely get by with my stupid job, I'd love to barely get buy living off my land!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

We do a bit better than that. We own the house and property, such as it is. DH's job pays the bills. You live in the wrong state, in Oregon you can feed a family of five off an acre of land. Plus the casinos pay really well. I worked in one for 9 years to get this place. It wasn't bad.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> We do a bit better than that. We own the house and property, such as it is. DH's job pays the bills. You live in the wrong state, in Oregon you can feed a family of five off an acre of land. Plus the casinos pay really well. I worked in one for 9 years to get this place. It wasn't bad.


See your doing better then my dream! Just want to get by while working from the farm! Right now I live in my tiny house built on family owned property so I can't complain, rent is cheap! Could you tell me what "DH" stands for? From what I can see it is referring to husbands but what is the "D" ?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Dear Husband,


----------



## goathiker

Gotta go put more pics on my thread...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well you have to come back and guide me how to be a self sufficient farm!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Fine, that will only take 27 years. :wink:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no! I can't wait that long!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> I like the first one! lol


Lol! Me too  I like how upstanding he is!


----------



## NubianFan

Chad if you are still online I sent you a pm. your green light was on when I began typing it but I am not sure if that actually means anything on here or not.


----------



## Chadwick

I saw it had to water the goats and get archery equipment for campers. Just sent back a PM!!!!


----------



## Chadwick

I saw it when I got back not saw it then left!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Hello.


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Chadwick

Hi!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Well what are ya doin??? 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Chadwick

Just kickin the can around lookin at threads, waiting for my campers. To check out.....what'r you up to?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Trying to keep my new puppy from jumping off my bed  :lol: :rofl:


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Chadwick

Haha, you know some people have trouble keeping them off the bed!


----------



## Chadwick

I always liked the name chelby but never saw it with an I very cool!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Thanks 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Chadwick

So, our Amish friends who make doughnuts have a customer who was complaining that the doughnuts were getting smaller and uneven, but they are already huge! So he ordered 12 big doughnuts for next week, they made me one out of the test batch and Wowza it 6.5 x 7.5 inches! This is on a full size dinner plate! Who needs this big a doughnut???


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

AMAZING!!!!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## ariella42

Holy crap, that's a huge doughnut!

I'm starting cheese making attempt #3. Hopefully I end up with something edible this time :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Haha sounds like me when I cook


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh! If that was a maple donut, I'd be right over! :drool: :yum:


----------



## NubianFan

so yeah I don't have internet right now, so only on when I can hog someone elses or when I have reliable signal on my phone.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Aww 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Chadwick

The second one they made was maple glazed!


----------



## NubianFan

That is a huge donut, I like the bavarian cream filled ones they make.


----------



## NubianFan

Guys on top of things going so well with my crush right now I think I have found a house. It is on an auction site though so I hope I don't get outbid


----------



## ariella42

Yay, Leslie! That's awesome on both fronts!


----------



## ariella42

I think I need a sharper knife and a better thermometer. I'm not sure how this batch is going to turn out. I had trouble cutting the curds with my ridiculously dull knife


----------



## Chadwick

Ariella cheese?

Leslie, that's great! Any land?


----------



## ariella42

I'm making "quick" mozzarella...or at least attempting to :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chad you need to send me some of those doughnuts!! LOL! They look Devine! :drool:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Guys on top of things going so well with my crush right now I think I have found a house. It is on an auction site though so I hope I don't get outbid


Woot woot!! :stars:


----------



## NubianFan

Only an acre and a half Chad but it is enough for the goats. And it is only five minutes from where I live now and in others words from mom and dad.


----------



## goathiker

I put a close up of Beans head on my Bayocean thread Chad.


----------



## Chadwick

Cool! I don't want to see you sell the goats!


----------



## Chadwick

goathiker said:


> I put a close up of Beans head on my Bayocean thread Chad.


Hey if you're gonna have scurs have fancy cool ones like that! He looks like a 50s rocker with a DA haircut, or a rockabilly punker!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

They look delicious!!!! 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Chadwick

I gained 20 lbs the first year I knew them! I had to stop eating the doughnuts with glazing and drop the number I was getting!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Wow! They are that good!?!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, you don't even know! I hadn't gained a pound in 12 yrs before that! They are to die for! They make Krispy kream look like a joke, and I was a big Krispy Kream guy!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Wow they sound so good!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Maybe I should come up there and get a couple hundred doughnuts. 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck with everything Leslie.


----------



## NubianFan

Thanks Karen this is a foreclosure and it is on auction, BUT it says they offer financing from the bank that owns it now. 
And as far as the thing with him goes, it is tomorrow. And he wanted me to go pretty bad I think because he paid my way.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Chadwick said:


> Oh, you don't even know! I hadn't gained a pound in 12 yrs before that! They are to die for! They make Krispy kream look like a joke, and I was a big Krispy Kream guy!


I have been driving past the Krispy Kream place for years and never once stopped in. Sheer willpower :slapfloor: Though it is amazing how many cops are within a block of that place. Last time I went by there had to be at least 15 cop cars within a block! :lol: That is a place to never commit a crime!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I have been driving past the Krispy Kream place for years and never once stopped in. Sheer willpower :slapfloor: Though it is amazing how many cops are within a block of that place. Last time I went by there had to be at least 15 cop cars within a block! :lol: That is a place to never commit a crime!


Lol. You would have to be pretty dumb to commit a crime there and think you won't be caught

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## ariella42

Well, my cheese is a bit, um, chewy. It tastes good though, so hopefully it will melt well


----------



## Chadwick

If you ever go in ask for one right off the glazing line! Ohhhhh! So good hot!


----------



## Chadwick

My dad became a police officer when I was 14-15 he refused to go to a doughnut shop until he came home and changed clothes!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chadwick said:


> Oh, you don't even know! I hadn't gained a pound in 12 yrs before that! They are to die for! They make Krispy kream look like a joke, and I was a big Krispy Kream guy!


Chad, stop teasing me! Doughnuts are a weakness!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Doughnuts are goooooooooood :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Chadwick said:


> My dad became a police officer when I was 14-15 he refused to go to a doughnut shop until he came home and changed clothes!!!


:slapfloor: :ROFL: Too funny!


----------



## ksalvagno

I hope you have a really good time tomorrow, Leslie. Get out, forget about everything else and enjoy.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Thanks Karen this is a foreclosure and it is on auction, BUT it says they offer financing from the bank that owns it now.
> And as far as the thing with him goes, it is tomorrow. And he wanted me to go pretty bad I think because he paid my way.


Have fun Leslie!!  :hug: so happy for you!


----------



## ariella42

So...my husband discovered a gas leak in his car the hard way and put an old litter box under it to catch the gas. The fumes are still incredible! This is the same room we store our goat feed in. Do I need to go out and buy new feed tomorrow or will it be okay?


----------



## ksalvagno

Can you move it?


----------



## ariella42

He's moving the feed now and putting the gas that's exposed in a container. I just don't know if it's been contaminated at this point. He discovered the leak hours ago. I just noticed the fumes in our guest bathroom that's upstairs.


----------



## Chadwick

Is the liquid part of the leak on the feed, at minimum if just vapors move that feed and let the vapors evaporate out of the feed, sniff it with a fresh nose in the am


----------



## goathiker

Is the leak in the tank of the car?


----------



## ariella42

Yeah, it's the tank. It's just the vapors - none of the liquid has gotten near the feed.


----------



## goathiker

Rub a bar of soap briskly across the hole. It will seal it temporarily without hurting anything.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, we used to use soap and duct tape.


----------



## ariella42

He didn't have much had in the tank to begin with. He was trying to get it to start, and didn't realize there was a leat higher up.


----------



## Chadwick

Nice soap trick Jill, I didn't know that one!


----------



## goathiker

DH is shooting my last guinea...Poor baby got screw worms. This year sucks :tear:


----------



## ariella42

Aww, I'm sorry :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sorry Jill  that's sad...


----------



## goathiker

He buried beside his best turkey friend now. He was really depressed when she died and I think he just quit caring for himself. Down to one lonely turkey now and a few chickens. I think once this flock is gone I'll be done with birds for now. They are just bred too fragile for homesteading anymore.


----------



## glndg

I'm so sorry, Jill. 
I'm wondering if any of the heritage breeds would be hardier.


----------



## ksalvagno

Sorry about your Guinea, Jill.


----------



## Chadwick

Sorry Jill, I became done with birds for now also, so I understand.


----------



## Chadwick

Sofie still won't let me touch her, but will let me kiss her forehead. That's sweet but now she started something that makes me think she may have a large IQ. She now pets the goats with me, if I start rubbing Oliver's back she will mimic the action with her hoof, and then began to pet my back the same way..........very interesting. 

What do you all think?


----------



## ksalvagno

That is funny. My one goat paws at me for attention.


----------



## russellp

How does one go about procuring said doughnut?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum, Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## russellp

I have two really intelligent 18 month old retained does, they treat their classmates like subordinates instead of equals. They will allow the others to fight over the treats while these 2 follow me away from the scrum because they know I never pour out all the treats. They also will cheek rub and attempt to comfort any goat that is off.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum, Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## glndg

Chadwick said:


> Sofie still won't let me touch her, but will let me kiss her forehead. That's sweet but now she started something that makes me think she may have a large IQ. She now pets the goats with me, if I start rubbing Oliver's back she will mimic the action with her hoof, and then began to pet my back the same way..........very interesting.
> 
> What do you all think?


That sounds like one very intelligent goat!


----------



## glndg

russellp said:


> I have two really intelligent 18 month old retained does, they treat their classmates like subordinates instead of equals. They will allow the others to fight over the treats while these 2 follow me away from the scrum because they know I never pour out all the treats. They also will cheek rub and attempt to comfort any goat that is off.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum, Russell P. Hammonds


What breed of goats are these?


----------



## Chadwick

Russellp any Amish settlement has a few doughnut ladies, just gotta ask around as to where they are.....Tennessee has some Amish settlements around, you might be fairly close to one!


----------



## NubianFan

Getting kinda nervous now!!


----------



## Chadwick

You'll be great! Just remember he wanted you there, so that pressure is already off! Plus you have your daughter to chat with before to keep the mind on things right?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good luck and have fun Leslie! Relax and be yourself  :hug: I expect a full report when you get home!  :lol: just kidding


----------



## ksalvagno

Have fun and just enjoy!


----------



## russellp

glndg said:


> What breed of goats are these?


They are sired by a Saanen and the dams are Spanish sisters.




















Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum, Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I want one ⬆⬆⬆


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## russellp

The pics of the doelings are at 2 days old. I need to get some updated pics. The last 2 are the dams. I left out the sire, here is his pic.














Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum, Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> He buried beside his best turkey friend now. He was really depressed when she died and I think he just quit caring for himself. Down to one lonely turkey now and a few chickens. I think once this flock is gone I'll be done with birds for now. They are just bred too fragile for homesteading anymore.


Sorry about your guinea Jill..  I know what you mean though, birds just are not hearty enough..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

Never heard of screw worm. The article that google brought up says it's not found in the u.s.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Stupid vaulters are scaring my birds! Luckily my turkeys take no crap and protect my chickies


----------



## HoosierShadow

UGH... don't you just love those days where you have a ton to do, and no energy or will to do it? I am so bored today, yet have a ton of things to do! My house needs cleaned room per room sort of early fall cleaning! Goats pen needs cleaned out but it's just so muddy from all the rain  I want to measure and get ready to build a new cattle panel goat hay shelter next to the old one, so I can get pallets and start on that tomorrow. But it's just so hot outside <89 feels more like 100>.

My husband is in one of his moods <I call it a kid fit lol>, he and our oldest 2 are at his families house visiting. So it's just me and our youngest here at home. I'm not big on watching much tv. Thought I'd edit some of the thousands of pictures I have on my computers and finally do something with those. But don't feel like doing that either lol

I need to get the stuff to work on a poster display for the upcoming 4-H/FFA livestock sale/dinner in a week, so I might try to go get the stuff for that & take my youngest out for dinner. Pictures for that are already edited, all I have to do is upload, and order, easy enough right? haha 

I think being so busy the past couple of weeks definitely caught up with me today!


----------



## ksalvagno

Sometimes you need a day of doing nothing. There is always something that needs to be done.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Sorry about your guinea Jill..  I know what you mean though, birds just are not hearty enough..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yeah my grandmother passed away 3 weeks ago and she had some white doves and pigeons, Guineas, chickens and turkeys and a goose. All except the goose the doves and 1 turkey died.  Although, they were all separate do I don't know how they all died on the same day.....hmmmm.

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Goatzrule

Hey! Do any of you know if sugar maple is poisonous to goats/cows


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

As far as I know is its poisonous to all LIVESTOCK..... Hope that helps


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

According to Cornell University horses and other livestock found in the eastern united states where sugar maple trees are primarily grown had health issues after ingesting the leaves. Also, to be safe you should keep the trees off of brush piles so they don't blow into the pin. 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goathiker

Lacie??? Two toned chamoisee w/white dorsal or Saffron with roaning????


----------



## NubianFan

Well. It didnt happen... Seems kinda like my luck huh?


----------



## goathiker

Wow, what happened??


----------



## Goatzrule

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> According to Cornell University horses and other livestock found in the eastern united states where sugar maple trees are primarily grown had health issues after ingesting the leaves. Also, to be safe you should keep the trees off of brush piles so they don't blow into the pin.
> 
> ❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


Do you know if that is only if it is dry? Or can they eat it off the trees


----------



## Chadwick

Why not Leslie???


----------



## NubianFan

The whole event was cancelled. Not anyones fault.


----------



## Chadwick

Bummer!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Goatzrule said:


> Do you know if that is only if it is dry? Or can they eat it off the trees


Not at all... Dry or off the tree

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Goatzrule said:


> Hey! Do any of you know if sugar maple is poisonous to goats/cows


Goathiker posted this link in another thread. You can search pretty much any tree or plant. I just selected all the maples, it said sugar maple is non toxic but check it out

http://plants.findthebest.com/

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> The whole event was cancelled. Not anyones fault.


That's a major bummer Leslie  :hug: so sorry


----------



## ksalvagno

He didn't take you out somewhere anyway? I'm so sorry Leslie.


----------



## NubianFan

He was there working still, he had to help them clean everything up I guess. I don't know, I may really be mistaking kindness for interest.


----------



## NubianFan

Well one thing about it, if my best friends theory is right and he wasn't asking me anymore because I hadn't went to the other events, he knows I was coming to this one, in fact when he texted me to tell me it was cancelled I was walking out the door and I told him that so he knows I was coming. So hopefully he will ask me again. He does these things fairly often. I think he is doing another one in a month or so.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm sure he will ask you again!  too bad you may have to wait a month.. Maybe he will find somewhere else to take you!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, I hope he asks you again! If he knew you were interested I bet that he will!


----------



## NubianFan

I think he may have been upset because it was cancelled due to something bad, I think someone either got hurt or sick or possibly even died. I don't know all the details.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:sigh: so I knew this day would come but I wasn't ready for it.. I LOVE to cuddle with my goats, well today I was cuddling with my buckling and he started contorting his back weird after peeing then proceeded to lick himself... So I walked away and pet my wether and my buck came up next to me and peed.. And some got on my leg :shocked: then he proceeded to try to rub his face (which had urine all over it..) on me... No more cuddling for my big stinky baby!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:laugh: tis the season  
My yearling has been starting up the past few weeks  he grossed my mom out today, it was quite amusing! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My baby isn't even 5 mo. Yet.. I was hoping he would stay cuddly and smelling good as long as I kept him away from the does... I was wrong! Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:laugh:
One of mine is the same age as yours.. And is having pee fights with my yearling :roll:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Lacie??? Two toned chamoisee w/white dorsal or Saffron with roaning????


Is that white stripe white to the roots? If it's brown or a dark tone, she's just a two tone  If not, then yep, two tone chamoisee w/white dorsal.
It gets funky with mixes (is she a cross?) The boer/alpine doe of mine, Buffy, she's a light brown/tan color, but with a dairy clip she's all white with brown swiss marks :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

My grandfather said

Today you get a kitten
Tomorrow you have a cat
Next week you have a litter


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chadwick said:


> My grandfather said
> 
> Today you get a kitten
> Tomorrow you have a cat
> Next week you have a litter


:lol: so true!


----------



## ksalvagno

Not if you get them spayed.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ksalvagno said:


> Not if you get them spayed.


Most definitely! I have 10 cats and ZERO litters 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Well this was his argument against cats so....


----------



## Chadwick

So I ordered my $315 worth of shearing equipment from the local harness shop, it will be in Friday after this Friday coming up.

I am considering bringing them out and turning them on daily to get them used to the sound......good idea?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Seems like it!! 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I say turn them on but keep them on till the kids are a little calmer, instead of turning them off when they freak out.. Then each time you turn them on they should calm down more and faster till eventually they are sniffing your clippers!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do not bring the clipper closer to them, let them approach the clipper when they feel comrortable


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

4 more days before Blue's due date


----------



## goathiker

Nice...

Turns out Dex is a screamer. It sounds like there's a rampaging camel in the pen. :smile:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've never heard a camel make any noise before :lol: I have no idea what that's like.


----------



## goathiker

Maybe I can get DH to tape him.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My room mate recorded my goats once.. So he could show me what was waking him up in the morning lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So I was flipping through Zillow today and found a house that was listed for sale for $1,800, and I knew it had to be a typo, so I emailed them and asked what the story was and if that was the real price, and oh my gosh, I thought the phone would never stop ringing today... realtors! Scary stuff :lol: Apparently it was for rent, and that site posted it without them know it, and it had all the facts wrong :lol: But all day long I had a billion people trying to sell me houses!
Darn! Almost had my son out of the house, the "payments" were listed as $88 a month :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh sheesh Jill, I just read your reply to the mushroom thread!! :ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

Oh gosh, that's annoying. One of the sites have the addresses off on the houses by one property over so, they have my house for sale instead of the neighbors. Hey, if anyone wants to buy the piece of crap for what they have listed, I'll take it and buy a bigger place.


----------



## goathiker

We were BAD in the '80's :evil:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha I was born in the 80's! My cousin and I walked through a cow field for hours when we were teenagers only to find disappointment lol! And lots of cow patties!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Cacti are better anyway, just saying.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Never tried that?? I've had the purple fruit from a cactus lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well.... I think I'll take my leave, an not get into life in the 70's :ROFL: :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Mayb you will share 70's stories later?? Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh no, not if we're on the subject of mushrooms and cacti... :lol: Other storied, sure, but not anything alone those lines! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha no fun!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I only share select stories  If you were a teenager in the 70's, 80's, or even early 90's, you were probably a bad kid :lol:

It's actually probably a miracle that anyone back then survived... :chin:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol yes that is probably very true! I know for sure I wasn't half as bad as my parents though, I have heard all their stories!lol we live in a small town and everybody talks!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pretty small town here too, everyone knows everybody. 
And thinking on it, there's only a couple people that I went to school with that are even still alive today. Some people never quit doing what they did I guess.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya there are a few people around here (like a 50 something year old man that rides his bike into town cuz he doesnt have a license) that my dad used to say, "watch out for him, he does this and that"... ( this and that being things Lacie would not want me to mention!  )


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I guess u and me are the only ones here now so I don't need to refer to you by name 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Yeah, my friend Shawn is the worst offender for that, he drives without one anyway. And it's the craziest freaking thing, you really think you'll die any time you ride with him because he will full on look at you while having a conversation with you while driving! Not one eye on the road while he's talking to you, and he's a great driver, just scares you! His son is the same way.
Or a guy named George I used to know! OMG! He would climb out of his truck driving down the freeway! Crawl out the window and hang on, steer with his foot, while he fished around in the tool box in the back of the pickup...
His wife used to have to take some stuff to be able to get in the car with him. She'd pretty much have to knock herself out with that stuff.
Or the guy I knew that took a trip, never came back from it. 10 years later he'd be having a normal conversation with you and then just freak out all of a sudden, and it made you jump because you thought there was something behind you, or above you or something, but no, all in his head.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha! I am a terrible passenger! I would freak if someone did that when I was riding in a car with them!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I bet you have way more interesting stories than me, I was a pretty boring teenager lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

After a while you get used to it, but man, George was by far the worst! :lol: But, then again, he's never crashed doing that, and I have rolled cars off the roads, banks, cliffs, etc. :lol: So maybe I should be doing what they're doing :chin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I bet you have way more interesting stories than me, I was a pretty boring teenager lol!


I'd be willing to bet, but 90% of the time, we were pretty much up to no good :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no that's terrible! The worst accident I caused was when I rear ended a silverado with my little accord lol smoothed my front end!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'd be willing to bet, but 90% of the time, we were pretty much up to no good :lol:


Yes but that makes for the best stories! Lol I was way too into my horse when I was younger to get into anything else! Though I did get distracted by a dumb bf at one point! Luckily got rid of him and got one that actually accepts who I am 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Oh that reminds me of the time I collided with a Dodge Charger, I was in my moms Buick, the front end of her car was TOTALED! Just wrecked. And what did it do to the Charger? Broke a freaking headlight! They said don't worry about it, their insurance sent them a check to cover the headlight and scratched paint, which they were happy about because it was just about Christmas, but yeah, only broke a headlight :lol: 
Dodge, they don't have to say anything else about their cars, just "Dodge" :ROFL: Not like Ford, when in the commercials they say "Ford. Built Tough". "Dodge" is just dodge, nuff said :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Yes but that makes for the best stories! Lol I was way too into my horse when I was younger to get into anything else! Though I did get distracted by a dumb bf at one point! Luckily got rid of him and got one that actually accepts who I am


Lol, I guess. It was only until I was about 40 or so that I realized than my mom probably didn't like me and hoped I'd get rid of myself :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes, Dodge vs. Ford, Dodge will win for sure!

Wow! What could you have done to your mom to make her feel that way?? My mom and I had one huge fight when I was 16... We didn't speak for a year! Then I realized she was right... Gotta hate that! Lol but I'm glad I did!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Yes, Dodge vs. Ford, Dodge will win for sure!
> 
> Wow! What could you have done to your mom to make her feel that way?? My mom and I had one huge fight when I was 16... We didn't speak for a year! Then I realized she was right... Gotta hate that! Lol but I'm glad I did!


Lol, I had a bunch of stuff typed out, but then decided no. :lol:
It goes back to when I was a baby... there's a whole ton of stuff involved, if you'd really like to hear it all, I can PM you.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'd like to know more about your story!  if it doesn't bring up too many bad memories for you?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Not at all, I'm over it by now, I've moved on. Just not sure if you'd be comfortable hearing it all, I was sort of an abused child, that didn't realize my parents didn't like me until I was old :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think I can handle it. I am more comfortable hearing about other peoples bad past then talking about my own..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I'm not sure my parents like me even now. I was their wild child and way too smart for them to keep up. 

I've got a good story Dee but I'll have to PM you.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Jill you disappeared! I thought u didnt like me anymore!  lol u didn't reply to my last pm about the juniper.. But I found out its toxic..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Only the berries are toxic. Mine wouldn't touch it though. No, I had to disappear and cook dinner. Fried potato and egg skillet with apple smoked bacon bits and cheese.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That sounds yummie!! I'm fallin asleep.. I'll have to read both your PM's tomorrow if y'all feel like sending them tonight! I'm feeling old lately! gotta get my beauty rest! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Nah, when you get old you quite sleeping. G'Night Dee, may your werewolves be cuddly, your vampires sparkly, and your bedbugs raspberry filled chocolate.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How did u know I was dreaming about werewolves??  lol! Night! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Wow! Lots happened in the last few days while I was gone!

Leslie, sorry the date didn't work out. Sucks, but hopefully something else happens soon. Maybe this is your chance to ask him on a date since he's already broken the ice. 

Jill and Lacie, you guys sound like wild children... 

Chad, we've been looking at log homes, and saw one yesterday that was ALL done by hand. A scribe log home. He harvested the wood on his land and did the whole thing himself. It was small, but beautiful!

And...exciting news!!!! the bf and I are officially land owners!!!!


----------



## goathiker

Yay, that's awesome news. How many acres did you get?

I have a thread from our camping trip called hiking bayocean spit in goat frenzy.


----------



## nchen7

We got over 60 acres on half a spring fed lake. The land has been logged recently, but you'd never know it unless you looked (stumps everywhere). There's 4 acres that are accessible from the road. The other acres is wild Canadian bush that's only water accessible. We spent money on land we're going to grow into. But the lake is super key. It's beautiful!!! Now we need to pin down the log cabin and layout we want!


----------



## goathiker

Nice, that sounds wonderful to me.


----------



## nchen7

we're really happy. The part by the road is most recently cleared/logged. It's full of wild raspberries and strawberries. That's going to be the house/homestead site. The land on the other side will have trails and some camp sites (this will be years down the road). There's another HUGE piece for sale adjacent to this. It used to be a farm in the 20's but now it's fields that elk hang out on. There's supposedly apple and cherry trees from back in the day. I want to go find these trees and take clippings.


----------



## ksalvagno

Congratulations Ni! That is great! So how soon will you have a house built and be able to live there?


----------



## nchen7

we're hoping to break ground in the spring. Don't have money yet to pay for it yet and we don't want to rush to get everything done by winter. But for a few years it'll be just a weekend cottage since I'll be hacking it in the city. But hopefully one day we'll be able to be out there full time. 

I have some pics on my other camera that doesn't do it justice. I'll post those later.


----------



## ThreeHavens

nchen7 said:


> And...exciting news!!!! the bf and I are officially land owners!!!!


Woo hooo!! :clap::clap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So exciting Ni!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Emzi00

I leave for a few days for a horse show and I miss a bunch of stories? Not cool. Not cool at all. :lol:

That's awesome Ni, sounds perfect.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma!!! :stars: :wahoo: :leap: You're back! :greengrin:


----------



## Emzi00

You seem happy. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It just wasn't the same :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Hey, how'd it go?


----------



## Emzi00

Pretty good I think. The girls and I washed six horses Friday, three of them counted as two apiece though, then hauled in around four and got everyone settled in. Best part is that I'm on a different team so we were washing the competition's horses, lol. I was in seven classes each day, and placed 4-8th in at least half of them. Competition is stiff at the senior meet too, so I was really happy with that. My lazy old horse was full of energy, bucking during the trail patterns and when I was doing spins in reining. Almost fell off a couple times during bareback when he took off, don't worry, not only did I stay on, but I caught my hat too. :lol: Some of the classes I didn't know I was going to be in, so no chance to practice. It was tons of fun, the teamwork and sportsmanship was great.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:tears:  :mecry:


----------



## Emzi00

:hug:


----------



## NubianFan

You know.... I just don't understand life. Now my "best friend" hss turned on me. I knew she just hadn't really been there at all for me with dads illness and my grief but she basically just proved to me that she doesnt really wanna hear any of my problems or care about anything important to me. Which I find fascinating as many hours as I have put in listening to her complain about her husband. Who actually, isnt all THAT bad of a guy. So I guess now the only person I really have to talk to about anything important here locally is my crush.


----------



## NubianFan

Which I guess in a way is nothing new. He has been the only one really there for me about dad anyway.


----------



## Emzi00

So what I'm hearing is that I need to move and become local. :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

Yes


----------



## Chadwick

So took a fecal sample to the local vet this morning, they were super nice and had a nice place, but I asked if they could include a cocci count and she said yeah, well they didn't count anything, told me there are some stomach worms and a few cocci, I asked how many of what and the answer was "not that many"! Hahaha 

I asked if the load was enough to require action and they said, you should before it gets too bad! 

Well that's $15 down the drain!


----------



## goathiker

That sounds real helpful...Not


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, she did show me two things under the scope, a "cocci" and a "worm" that was super cool!

I could have guessed that there were some.....

Now I want a microscope!


----------



## Chadwick

Eggs of those to be clear.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Peeps just passed away


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, I am so sorry!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks Chad. I've given myself the worst headache I've ever had, I've been crying all day


----------



## Chadwick

Crying headaches are the worst, yes your head hurts but you still have the reason for it all.....

Do you know what happened? Care to share a picture or story?

I wish I was more help!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Her bladder infection came back and it just wouldn't go away. She's been in pain for a while. She lost all her front teeth, and the back were worn down to the gums, so there was nothing to float. She could barely eat, and she wasn't eating much due to the pain of the infection, she just wouldnt eat. I couldn't grain her very easily either, she kept choking because she couldn't chew.
The whole world was against my poor Peeps. When I went out this morning to give her another shot of antibiotics, she was almost dead (those were the pics I posted earlier when I was crying). She had the sub-temp, infection and she was bloating as she was dying. Basically, she was dying from the inside out.
She had a temp of 92.6, and when she passed away I had only been able to bring it up to 96.1
I couldn't give her anything for the pain without undoing what I was working towards, raising her temp back up. I had no c&d antitoxin, she threw up the m.o.m and baking soda. 
I rubbed her stomach until she had no hair left of her sides. I was out there with her for 4 hours before she died. A 16 gauge needle didn't help much either, no air was coming out, just bodily fluids. 
But she passed away in my arms.


----------



## goathiker

I'm so sorry Lacie. What a sad day...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Last picture I have of her. R.I.P Peeps.  I loved you a heck of a lot


----------



## nchen7

Oh Lacie!!! :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks Jill. I suppose I'm going to go bury her now.


----------



## ksalvagno

Oh Lacie, I'm so sorry :hug:


----------



## Chadwick

Sending prayers!


----------



## glndg

Lacie, I'm so sorry about your Peeps. You gave her a good life and she left knowing she was loved. A goat, or a person, couldn't ask for anything more.
Vicki


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm so sorry Lacie  :hugs: I know it's hard


----------



## ariella42

I'm so sorry :hug: I agree 100% with Vickie. I'm tearing up a little just looking at those sweet, final pictures. She definitely knew she was loved.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Hello...... :embarrassed smile:


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goathiker

Hi :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

So sorry Lacie, you've sure had a rough year with your goaties. She knows you loved her and fought hard for her til the very end. (((HUGS))))


----------



## ariella42

Are peanut shells okay for goats? My husband got a bag of whole peanuts and the girls LOVE them, but my husband is afraid the shells might cause problems.


----------



## goathiker

Peanut shells are great, full of fiber. Anything that can chew down a tree can eat a whole peanut  I use them for training treats.


----------



## ariella42

Thanks! They certainly love them


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks everyone :hug: I start tearing up every time I think about her. I can't believe she's gone. It's not going to be the same without her. 
Does aspirin work on cry headaches?


----------



## Chadwick

I know ibuprofen does.

Oliver loves peanuts the girls don't trust them!


----------



## nchen7

Lacie, drink lots of fluids. I'm so sorry. Peeps was very lucky to have you in her life, and knew she was loved until the very end.


----------



## ksalvagno

Chadwick said:


> I know ibuprofen does.


And you know this how? :greengrin:


----------



## Emzi00

Oh dear God Lacie, I'm so sorry. :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

Nothing really works on cry headaches except time and sleep. They are horrible


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugh... So found two holes in the roof of my hay tent today  :sigh: I don't want to know how much damaged hay I've got in there now...  and to top it off... I'm still paying the hay off  :sigh:


----------



## Chadwick

ksalvagno said:


> And you know this how? :greengrin:


Yes, guys cry too! Even if we pretend we don't!


----------



## COgoatLover25

So sorry Lacie :hug: That is absolutely horrible  :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Lacie, I've got some ice cream, beer, and ibuprofen here if you want any, I'll even go buy you some rocky road...


----------



## Chadwick

When I say ibuprofen I mean like 4 of em!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh Lacie... So sorry! Your poor girl.. She is lucky that you were there to comfort her till the end.. You should rest, you had a rough day, that might be what you need for your headache.. :hug: 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Hey Lacie, I've got some ice cream, beer, and ibuprofen here if you want any, I'll even go buy you some rocky road...


That sounds like heaven right now. I'm sitting out here looking at the rest of them, and it just seems so empty without her here. Nobody is bossing each other around, they're all so quite.
And I think I cried to much today, my eyes hurt. 
The only silver lining of the day, is at least she wasn't the size of the Holstein I burried alone, I think that would have killed me this time of year.


----------



## Chadwick

Congrats Jill!


----------



## nchen7

Chad, did you see my posts about the log home??


----------



## Chadwick

Yes I did! 

Just be aware that the first 5 or so years of log home ownership are all about maintenance, there is a lot of changes to the home in those years. And how you keep up with them effects the lifespan of the house.

And the other side of that is.......gah, I am so jealous!!!!


----------



## Chadwick

Hand scribed logs are the truest form of the log home too, such a cool art form with so much history! 

I will need pictures as it is being built, you know that right?


----------



## nchen7

Well, the one we're going to go with is square manufactured hemlock logs. Something simple and quick to put up for the first cabin. We saw a couple of them last week - one going up and one over 10yrs old. They're beautiful! And the 10yr old one has a beam inside with a live edge! I want that now. Lol

This guy with the scribe log cabin.... You'd really appreciate it. He hand harvested the wood off his property and basically did the work by hand/chainsaw. He stacked the logs via pulley system. Even the way he made it fit was amazing. There were some not-so-straight logs he had carved and fit so beautifully. The bf wanted to go with this guy, but this guy hasn't even finished his cabin yet, and it's only a 10x10 cabin.... I wasn't sure if he would be able to scale it up, and the piece of land we want to build on doesn't have many trees which means they'll have to be brought in. there's also no telling how long he'd take.... but the craftsmanship was impeccable!


----------



## nchen7

Btw - I always think of you when I come across any sort of wood work....as you're the first woodworking guy I know!


----------



## ksalvagno

Log homes are a lot of maintenance period. Our last home was a log home. The peaks needed polyurethane every year. The porch railing every other year. Since we had porch all the way around, it was about every 3 to 4 years for the house walls. Plus we had to have someone come out and spray quarterly because of the carpenter ant and bee problems. The house was beautiful but I don't want to own one again. Getting too old to keep up with the maintenance.


----------



## nchen7

well, the one we're looking at, the one made of hemlock, apparently is very maintenance free. the way they put together doesn't require a lot of maintenance.

Karen, how old was your log home? my bf has been the one doing all the research, but it seems like the new technology requires very little maintenance.


----------



## ksalvagno

My home had been built in 1997. I'm sure things are improved now and I'm sure the type of wood would make a difference.

It was just so costly and time consuming plus we didn't like a log home looking black from no care. So many log homes in our area had turned black and were in obvious need of maintenance.

We are getting older too and have to think about how many more years we can get up on ladders and do that kind of maintenance.


----------



## nchen7

ooh. we like that look. although, apparently the hemlock takes a while to turn black. the key too is having enough overhang on the roof to prevent weather from hitting the homes. the guy we spoke to said his brother in law had built one of these homes 15yrs ago, and didn't even stain it. there were some discolouration from the sun just on the bottom, but he power washed it and it came off.

this is the company I think we're going to go with. the forest it comes from is very well managed. http://www.ontario-log-homes.com/


----------



## ksalvagno

Very nice. Beautiful homes.


----------



## nchen7

thanks Karen. the bf is just pinning down the layout now so we can start getting pricing from people


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Jill, your little "title" under your user name is perfect now that your a mod  :lol: too funny!!


----------



## goathiker

I was kind of laughing about that myself. 


Well, Guinen is bred for grade LaMancha kids, due 1/22/15 (as long as she took on this first heat).
Man, I pulled the does into the barn pen and turned all the bucks, wethers, and culls out...Oh my gosh, the hormones in that pasture right now. There's 5 bucks running together.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I saw it and just cracked up!

Oh exciting!!

I can only imagine!! :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Ni, the barn I built for the goats is hemlock. To give you an idea each board has shrunk 1/2 inch because I built it green. They will shrink more this winter. 

And that's just a 1x8 board multiply that by the diameter mass of a shrinking log. It can shrink fall become shorter by several inches. Measure your ceiling each year for 4 years. It'll be fun to see.


----------



## goathiker

We lived in an old log cabin in Alaska. It was so warm in the winter, except for the out house part.


----------



## Chadwick

Was it spruce Jill?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> We lived in an old log cabin in Alaska. It was so warm in the winter, except for the out house part.


Oh eww! Out houses are no fun in the hot summer or cold winter


----------



## Chadwick

Try an Amish outhouse that has a ten person family servicing it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Umm... I think I'll pass thank you  lol!!

My piggy! :yum:


----------



## goathiker

It was Jack Pine, we were in the interior. The good thing about outhouses is there's no cleaning the bathroom. It just gets swept out and some lime. We showered at the laundramat. 

Sorry, had to go make sure my hormonal group was still in the fence.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok, so looking at these two does, (south-fork does) what are your thoughts? I asked udder pics.. I'm looking to get another buckling 

https://m.facebook.com/Npstarbritelamanchas/albums/1452380798377921/


----------



## Emzi00

Really like the udder on Nevaeh for a FF, but really like the general appearance of Paris. What does Peep's dam's udder look like again?


----------



## NubianFan

Why did the laundromat have a shower


----------



## nchen7

Chad, the hemlock has been cured for years, so basically pre-shrunk.


----------



## NubianFan

When I think about hemlock I think of magic


----------



## NubianFan

So I tried to go through another lender to get a mortgage loan, she was much nicer and explained what was going on with my score. She said I should be able to qualify for a loan in about three months but she also turned me down at this time. It really stinks, because I really want this little house and it is everything I want close to my parents and CHEAP but I guess maybe it just isn't meant to be for some reason. Or maybe it will still be available in three months though I really doubt it because it is up on an auction site.


----------



## goathiker

The laundromat had full bathrooms with tubs and showers. It cost $10.00 a month for a family to bathe there. It was because no one had running water. So, you'd go to the laundromat, wash your clothes, take your bath, and fill up your water barrel.


----------



## Chadwick

One year per inch of thickness to become neutrally dry in comparison to the environment......just a ten inch log takes 10 yrs! 

Once you build a fire in a stove or heat the inside during winter I can tell you with 100% certainty that it will shrink! especially with the size logs needed for the hand scribed joints. 

But I am not saying it's bad......quite the opposite I think it's cool!


----------



## Chadwick

goathiker said:


> The laundromat had full bathrooms with tubs and showers. It cost $10.00 a month for a family to bathe there. It was because no one had running water. So, you'd go to the laundromat, wash your clothes, take your bath, and fill up your water barrel.


Sounds like the way I grew up in NM!


----------



## NubianFan

Well I guess that was a functional way of supplying a whole town with water and convenient in a way, you could bathe while your clothes were washing, I always hated waiting around laudromats for my clothes to wash and dry.


----------



## Chadwick

NubianFan said:


> When I think about hemlock I think of magic


Huh? Most people think of poison hemlock......why magic?


----------



## Chadwick

Got this so I will have heat in my shop this year! Yay! Plus this is the same type we boiled all our water cooked all our food and all on from the time I was 2-10 yrs old so it brings memories!


----------



## NubianFan

it is almost always mentioned in magical themed shows, about magicians, witches, or warlocks, trust me my daughter used to watch a lot of them, she has kind of moved on from magic to music now


----------



## nchen7

we're not going with scribe. I don't personally like the look and the guy building it hasn't completed one yet. I'm not comfortable with that...

Leslie, that sucks. But you never know...it can still be around.


----------



## NubianFan

Sneaks to PA to steal Chad's stove


----------



## nchen7

Chad!!! That stove is beautiful!!!! we're going to start looking for stoves soon...


----------



## goathiker

You know, you should never say things like "I'm done with birds when these are gone". I just discovered 3 broodies sitting about 40 eggs.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Heyo


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## nchen7

Guess your girls had other plans, Jill


----------



## nchen7

I'm suffering from allergies and all day long I've had half sneezes. Never any full sneeze. So frustrating!


----------



## goathiker

Will the turkey quit sitting if her eggs hatch? I know their eggs take longer but, she's stolen a nest of chicken eggs.


----------



## goathiker

Blech, that doesn't sound pleasant at all.


----------



## Chadwick

Stove made in west Germany so at least pre 1990 right!


----------



## NubianFan

Good night all!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emma, you should see it in person! Looks even nicer :drool:
I don't think that Paris's udder is full in those pics just FWI...

Here is Peep's page.. I'll get a full rear pic too.. And the last pic of her I don't think is full..  it was just the showmanship class 

http://jfdairygoats.weebly.com/blackwing-alabamas-fire-storm.html


----------



## Chadwick

Didn't you yourself have a rule for going to bed too early Leslie???!!!


----------



## goathiker

Yeah really, it's not even 6pm yet. :greengrin:


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla, I think I'd go with Paris, I like her better, and I think it'd work well. :chin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

More Bama pics.. I'll PM you more later tonight...

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f205/first-goat-show-2013-a-145571/index2.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Skyla, I think I'd go with Paris, I like her better, and I think it'd work well. :chin:


Yah... :chin: I'm gonna wait to make a firm choice once I see udder pics.. But I was thinking Paris too... But at the same time I really like Nevah too.. :lol: she is just so pretty in person!

Brb gotta wash some things then I'll PM you those pics


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Jill.. Question... Well two.. 
So, we disbudded two doelings on Sunday, I have them Tetanus antitoxin as mama didn't get CD/T a month before due as I could t get my hands on it.. When is it safe to give them their first CDT shot? They are two weeks old... I normally give it at three and 6 weeks.. Should I do it at like 4or 5 weeks? 

And like I said, I couldn't get my hands on CDT so it has been 5 weeks since my other two doe kids got their first shot of CDT.. Do I have to start over and give them two shots again, or do I just give them their booster tomorrow? I'm figuring I have to start over..


----------



## goathiker

Oh goody, my pet peeve yay


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What's ur pet peeve Jill?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Okay, CD&T toxoid is made from broken disease bacteria. 
Anti-toxin is made from the white blood cells of a horse that has super immunity.
To create the super immunity in the horse they give him many vaccinations of the Toxoid made from broken bacterium. Then they pull his blood and centrifuge it to separate out the white blood cells. Then they choose the T cells and put them into fluid and call it an anti-toxin.
The anti-toxin cells target only the disease. It doesn't target the vaccine because those cells are already dead. 
You can give the toxoid one one side of the body and the anti-toxin on the other at the same time and the vaccine will still work just fine.

The ones who went over do need started again. That's not a bad thing though. I actually give a series of 3 shots instead of 2.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So one of my breeders that I got my big nubian from said she doesn't vaccinate and never has had a problem, she is a big breeder here in CA so I assumed she knew what she was talking about? So now half of my goats are vaccinated and the other half are not. Any thoughts?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Huh.. That's interesting... 

So is the toxoid not really a good thing? I gave the anti-toxin... 
But the CD-T has the Toxoid in it right... 

Ok thanks Jill!  that's what I thought but just a wanted to be sure  

Your the best


----------



## ThreeHavens

I know a lot of breeders who don't vaccinate. It's a personal decision. Some use homeopathic Ledum as a preventative during disbudding, castration, any injuries ... ect. 

I personally am probably going to vaccinate just for Tetanus. Does anyone know of a good just tetanus vaccine brand?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ThreeHavens said:


> I know a lot of breeders who don't vaccinate. It's a personal decision. Some use homeopathic Ledum as a preventative during disbudding, castration, any injuries ... ect.
> 
> I personally am probably going to vaccinate just for Tetanus.


I was thinking the same thing! I think tetanus is very important..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

The bad thing about the unmixed tetanus vaccine is that it causes more anaphylactic shock reactions than any other vaccine.

I use this one http://www.jefferspet.com/products/cavalry-9


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wonder why that is!..

Speaking of serum for vaccines, Did y'all know that if you have a dog who survived parvo you can use his serum as a vaccine for a puppy who is currently sick with parvo and it will give the pup better chances of survival?!?!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Huh.. That's interesting...
> 
> So is the toxoid not really a good thing? I gave the anti-toxin...
> But the CD-T has the Toxoid in it right...
> 
> Ok thanks Jill!  that's what I thought but just a wanted to be sure
> 
> Your the best


The toxoid isn't a bad thing. It teaches the body to fight the disease using dead bacteria.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok I miss understood  (not hard to fool this blonde brain  ) thanks


----------



## goathiker

Technically it should Dee. I was told once that dogs don't build a lasting immunity to Parvo though. Plus they have blood types like people. It would take some awesome equipment to make it work.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So since were on the topic, I always feel like animals are over vaccinated, if the vaccine teaches the animal to fight off the disease then why do they need to be revaccinated every year? DHPP vaccine used to be yearly for dogs until they realized they don't need it that often and made it good for 3 years, some places still do 1 yr vaccines, same with rabies. Do they really need to be vaccinated this often?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

:lol: and you're not even blonde...


----------



## goathiker

I vaccinate every other year, shhh.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I believe dogs only have 3 blood types, maybe 2.. But we have done it at my work, we didn't even test the blood to see if it was compatible! Just spun it down, took the serum and injected 3 cc into the sick pup! We saved 2-3 puppies this way in the past year! I thought it was incredible!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Although the puppies were also manually hydrated and given antibiotics, those 2 things alone are usually not enough to cure parvo, and yea once a dog has had parvo they can never get it again, if they survive..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> :lol: and you're not even blonde...


I know that's the sad part! :lol: 
My brain is blonde!  :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

One hospital told us they don't even allow parvo puppies to enter their building! They just go out to the car, run the test and if it's positive inject the serum and send the pup home.. Idk if they send meds or what their success rate is but it's pretty interesting to hear the different ways to practice medicine!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I got pretty good at saving Parvo puppies back in the day. Good to know my vet was misinformed. I don't vaccinate my adult dogs for puppy diseases either. 

The dogs get Rabies vaccine every three years. They get Distemper and Lepto every other year. When they get older I'll start Corona and Parvo again.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

We don't get corona virus in my area so I don't even have access to vaccinate for that.. But I also cut back on vaccines. Unfortunately I also don't have access to distemper only vaccine, it's always mixed with parvo.. I used to Vax my dogs for distemper, parvo, parainfluenza, lepto, lymes, rabies, bordatella... But I have cut back on a lot.. Especially the older dogs, I feel like they have had enough of the poison injected int them..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, it is mixed but not with Parvo, http://www.jefferspet.com/products/vanguard-da2mp-25sd


----------



## goathiker

I wouldn't bother with Lepto except my terriers are trained to hunt squirrels.


----------



## goathiker

One of them runs to get the squirrel as soon as the gun goes off. He might beat the bullet sometimes.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So DH got home a couple minutes ago, I asked if he would cut down the twin trees outside the house that lean worse and worse ever year.... 
Here's how far he got... :lol: currently divising a plan to get the blade out :lol: cutting It down with an axe was apparently too much work


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, I don't know what he's doing now.... he just took his shirt of and is hosing himself down... :scratch:


----------



## ksalvagno

I guess it is hard work putting an ax in a tree.


----------



## goathiker

:lol: :rofl: :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So he gave up, and is going to borrow a saw in the morning to get his other saw out :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Well, at least he didn't go with the pull it over with the truck solution.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think he did it on purpose, I've been asking him to do it for years. You'd think a guy who's been working as a tree falling specialist for over 20 years can cut a tree down :lol:
He's really dedicated to getting out of things, even if it's "trying" to cut a tree down with an axe. :lol:


----------



## goathiker

You'd think so...

This is why I think that my pallet stairs will be my new porch for a while, maybe even a long while. Plus I still need to go clean up all the boards he left.


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So he gave up, and is going to borrow a saw in the morning to get his other saw out :lol:


He'd better be careful.....neighbors got one chain saw stuck, then got a second one stuck while trying to get the first one out.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh gosh, careful walking on it if you have small feet! :lol: 

There's a lot of unfinished projects here too


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

glndg said:


> He'd better be careful.....neighbors got one chain saw stuck, then got a second one stuck while trying to get the first one out.


Yeah, he knows what he's doing. I think he did it so he wouldn't have to cut it up tonight, though, since he just got home. He works 16 hour days on average. The bar was wiggling quite a bit so it's not totally stuck either.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm so glad you can still converse with us now that ur a big shot Jill  idk if my nights would be the same without you! Though I just had to step or for a bit cuz I totally had a heart to hear with my aunt ant my dad.. Glad ur still here!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I'm here...Seeding 2 cases of cherries. Blah, I'll be done in a couple days :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh I don't like cherries... I'm trying to figure out how to get myself to drink milk instead of beer lol! I have so much milk!! But when I get off work I just want beer..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

White Russians?


----------



## goathiker

I'm going to make the best cherry jam and syrup ever...Even you would like it :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Never had a white Russian, bu I heard they are good! But I'm really not a fan of hard liquor.. And idk about cherry jam.. You might have to bring it for me to try lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Oh, Kahlua and milk. Chocolate milk with a kick.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sounds much sweeter than beer.. Idk why but I'm just more of a beer person.. I don't eat or drink too many sweets..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Me neither actually and I detest chocolate. Just make cheese spread to go with your beer and crackers.


----------



## nchen7

mmm....chocolate, cheese and beer....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Me neither actually and I detest chocolate. Just make cheese spread to go with your beer and crackers.


Haha that's great I never met anyone else that didn't like chocolate! Everyone thinks I'm weird..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

I'm decidedly not into sweets either. When my husband and I first started dating, he couldn't believe it. He said he'd never met a girl that didn't care for sweets, particularly chocolate. Give me cheese, crackers, and wine anyday


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh ya cheese, crackers and beer! Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

I really only like well made chocolate, dark chocolate. I don't like it too sweet. my friend makes the best raw chocolate truffles. mmmm!!!!!


----------



## ariella42

Work would be much better if it involved cheese, crackers, and beer. I'm so bored, plus I'm super tired today.


----------



## nchen7

yes...work is always better with cheese, crackers and beer. I've done work while sipping a glass of wine.....


----------



## nchen7

mind you, those were the times when I worked from home in the evenings...


----------



## ariella42

My husband loves cheap milk chocolate, like Hersey's. Unfortunately for him, he's allergic :lol: If he has more than a bite or two, he has to take a Benedryl. He still occasionally does to to himself though


----------



## ariella42

Yeah, I think someone might say something if I broke out with a glass of wine at my desk in the middle of the day


----------



## nchen7

well, I've been in offices where there was beer in the fridge for employees to enjoy. I don't see the issue if you only have one and don't do any sort of work that will cause bodily harm to others...


----------



## ariella42

I agree. I've gone out to lunch during a work day and had a glass of wine or a beer. One isn't going to impede my judgment or my ability to sit at a desk and work on a computer. Some people get a bit bent out of shape over that sort of thing though. Granted, if I walked into someone's office in the middle of the day and they had a glass of wine of the desk, I'd probably assume they were having more than one :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I wasnt going to bed though. My internet is out so I was leaving my daughters saxophone lessons where I had internet access


----------



## NubianFan

Thats what solo cups are mafe for, if it is wine tell them it is grape or cranberry juice if it is beer them them it is green tea. If they try to smell your breath tell them they are too close and yell sexual harrassment


----------



## NubianFan

And Jill I like White Russians but chocolate milk or chocolate milkshake with baileys irish cream whiskey in it is where it is really at.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pebby this morning


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

...


----------



## NubianFan

She's a purty girl and a very nice udder


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thank you  I love her  she is my favorite Nubie


----------



## Emzi00

I'm so happy that I finally get to relax today, I've been so busy the past three weeks. This is great.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I'm so happy that I finally get to relax today, I've been so busy the past three weeks. This is great.


I know the feeling! Lol! Today is my day off and besides some barn chores/cleaning I'm relaxing


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Pebby this morning


She's such a pretty girl


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thank you  
I so wish I could bring her to the show in Oct


----------



## ksalvagno

Pretty girl, Skyla.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thank you Karen


----------



## ThreeHavens

What a pretty lady, Skyla!


----------



## NubianFan

I hope y'all know the solo cup thing was a joke. I wouldnt actually do that! LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thank you Danielle!  I just love her  

The girls are growing like weeds too!


----------



## ariella42

Don't lie, Leslie. We know you're sitting there right now drinking alcohol out of a solo cup :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Thank you Danielle!  I just love her
> 
> The girls are growing like weeds too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, so he got the trees down! The first one spun beautifully and landed right where we wanted it, missed the shed, missed the water lines, missed the fence, couldn't have went better! Then he had spent the next hour pounding the bar he left in the tree back straight :lol: 
The first tree was pretty uneventful. But I though the second one was funny :laugh:

Just cutting it down, making the pie cut like normal...















Here's how bad it was leaning








Falling.... so he thought








But, of course it didn't turn like he wanted....
Caught in the other tree....















So of course we have to jump on it and yell at it, call it names  








When yelling doesn't work, we grab an axe  








Ah, finally, it landed! And it missed the water pipe! :stars:








I was watching the whole thing from the bedroom window, so he didn't know I was taking pictures :lol: 
He came in and all he said was, "Told you it wouldn't hit the water pipe." :ROFL: :slapfloor: Master tree feller at work :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno

Glad they didn't hit anything.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, except the other tree :lol: But I'm glad I don't have to worry about them now  As you can see, trees have fallen on the shed before... the one he procrastinated on dropping :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

:slapfloor: Oh Lacie.... :ROFL:


----------



## sassykat6181

Barn swallows left yesterday! Winter's on its way


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chad... Mine isn't as big as yours  lol!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> Barn swallows left yesterday! Winter's on its way


Yucky


----------



## goathiker

We've still got a month of summer and a month of autumn left. The thistles are getting fluffy and the Finches are going crazy eating the seeds. 

Back to cherry pitting...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mmm! I want some cherries! Lol!


----------



## goathiker

I've got a bit more than 2 cases left to pit. I'm going to covered in red stains. These are going to become Black Cherry jam.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I can imagine so! It sounds yummy though!!


----------



## nchen7

mmm!!! cherries! I love cherries! cherry season felt really short this year here...

Lacie, glad the trees fell without incident!

Leslie, you KNOW you've done the solo cup trick before! a stainless steel water bottle or a travel mug would likely work too......

Skyla what pretty nubies you have!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thank you Ni


----------



## NubianFan

Actually I prefer hefty cups to solo, more durable  and I am sitting here with a hardees cup right now


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> :slapfloor: Oh Lacie.... :ROFL:


He's not a happy camper right now :lol: He got the bar pinched 3 times today so far trying to cut it up, so he had to borrow a jack to get the bar out, he sliced his thumb open sharpening the chain, and then he almost went off the deep end when he couldn't find his bag of reeses :lol: :slapfloor: 
His thumb is fine though  .....And I had the reeses... :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, and this lovely face chewed the bottom of the fingers out of his gloves, just the bottoms, so they look like they're ok from the top, but no....


----------



## Goatzrule

First day of 8th grade went well. But I forgot my keys. Do you know how hard it is to get a screen out of the window?


----------



## Chadwick

What? Calling the tree names didn't work? What is this world coming to?

He gets his saw stuck a lot for a tree guy.??? What's that about? Haha


----------



## Chadwick

He needs a trogholer you should get him one!


----------



## ndwarf

LOL Kelsie!! :lol: I thought you would know by now, didn't you steel a fridge LOL JK :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Chadwick said:


> What? Calling the tree names didn't work? What is this world coming to?
> 
> He gets his saw stuck a lot for a tree guy.??? What's that about? Haha


Right?! Though for sure the name calling would work too  :lol:
It's a pretty crappy saw, his good saws are at work. And it probably wouldn't be getting stuck so often if he hadn't bent the bar :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And normally with hard trees like that, he has the chains a backhoe at work to guide the tree down  
But alas, I have no backhoe  :lol:


----------



## goathiker

.. :lol: Getting picky aren't we?


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, a bent bar can give you a run around! A backhoe jeez one I want one!

This is a trogholer it's a geman tool that bolts to a chainsaw motor. Farmers use them to turn fallen logs into water troughs for the animals, now it's getting popular with carvers....


----------



## Chadwick

How's my hair are my bangs still good?


----------



## Chadwick

Ni, are you around?


----------



## ariella42

I've been playing phone and email tag for nearly two weeks trying to get a mobile vet to come out reburn our girls since they clearly have some growth on one horn each. Why can't people just return calls? I'm trying to give her money to do something!!!!


----------



## Chadwick

I get the same thing with contractors here, never seen it before, in FL the contractors are hungry they call back fast!


----------



## ariella42

My husband and I complain about that with Craigslist a lot. If you want to sell something, you need to respond to people who contact you. I've never had this much contacting someone who's in business though. I understand if people go out of town or get really busy, but if that's the case, put it on a message or auto respond. Don't just leave people hanging.


----------



## Chadwick

Haha, yeah, it's a new world where "I " am more important than "you", I would love to see the return of the tradesmen based workforce and good ol customer relationship building....


----------



## nchen7

Jill, I hate hearing those words come out of people's mouths.

I'm here Chad, what's up??


----------



## Chadwick

How am I the first woodworker you know? That's been drivin me nutty all day!

Now I gotta show you some stuff


----------



## nchen7

b/c I grew up in a city and don't know any wood workers.....


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, that's a sad story, a life without woodworking! Ooohhhh!

One thing I like to do is wood screws for stuff check these out.


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick

Ok, sorry everyone but I had to show Ni wood threads!


----------



## nchen7

the closest thing to wood worker I knew growing up was my shop class teacher.....lol

those are awesome Chad!


----------



## Chadwick

That's one of my favorite tricks cause no one expects them to actually screw on! I use them in my workbench for the vices but they are more fun for everyday things.....just gives them a new twist!


----------



## ariella42

Very cool, Chad!


----------



## ariella42

So I gave my girls Copasure copper bolus almost two weeks ago, but their tails are looking more fishtailed now. Should I give them another dose?


----------



## nchen7

no, those things take time. wait at least a month and reassess...


----------



## ariella42

Thanks, Ni!


----------



## nchen7

I broke down and took a reactine for my allergies. I hate taking meds.....it's making me feel a little high..... but at least I'm not sneezing and tearing up anymore.


----------



## ariella42

Allergies suck


----------



## goathiker

Chadwick said:


> That's one of my favorite tricks cause no one expects them to actually screw on! I use them in my workbench for the vices but they are more fun for everyday things.....just gives them a new twist!


:lol: I see what you did there


----------



## Chadwick

And Jill for the pun!

I gave mine their first copper bolus and it seemed like nothing then I forgot to look for about 5 days and bam it was all good, it took about 3 weeks total to see so e improvement.


----------



## Chadwick

I have a new sport....... fly swatter hunting! It's fun!


----------



## goathiker

I love my electric fly swatter. My husbands Pit follows me around eating toasted flies.


----------



## Chadwick

Electric fly swatter! Cool! 

I just go to the barn and get as many as I can!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My dad and brother enjoy chasing me with the electric fly swatters -_-


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I feel you ^^^  


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Chadwick

I believe I would too! Hahaha

it's a guy thing.....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill ur husbands dog is gross! Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chadwick said:


> I believe I would too! Hahaha
> 
> it's a guy thing.....


:roll: :laugh:


----------



## ThreeHavens

I would totally chase people around with the electric fly swatter too.


----------



## COgoatLover25

ThreeHavens said:


> I would totally chase people around with the electric fly swatter too.


Me too! Sounds like fun :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Roo, anyone?


----------



## ksalvagno

Don't you want her anymore?


----------



## Chadwick

I'll steal your roo!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, she's staying here, the other pictures weren't loading to complete it :lol: She's a nut, and YES I have had those hips checked out, she just likes to sit and lay that way sometimes, especially when you tell her to lay down :lol:


----------



## nchen7

I've seen dogs lay like that. Makes them look like frogs.....


----------



## Chadwick

I knew she was staying, but she is so cute I had to offer to steal her!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ThreeHavens said:


> I would totally chase people around with the electric fly swatter too.





COgoatLover25 said:


> Me too! Sounds like fun :lol:


Y'all are turning on me! :lol: remind me to hide mine if ever y'all are here!  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey, it's just a flyswatter, it's not like you're getting shanked in the ribs with a fork :shades:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hey, it's just a flyswatter, it's not like you're getting shanked in the ribs with a fork :shades:


It's a fly swatter that zaps you!! Lol!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And I'm talking about a fork, with prongs, that STAB you! :lol:


----------



## ndwarf

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> And I'm talking about a fork, with prongs, that STAB you! :lol:


Don't give Margaret any ideas!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Zap.. Stab... Same thing right??  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Stabs hurt worse, don't ask me how I know.... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:


----------



## Chadwick

I don't know....I wired a dryer wrong when we first got married and if you touched the door(aluminum) and the dryer you got 220v whammo!

That was a good one!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I voluntarily touch the hot fence to make sure its working, but I've never asked for more fork scars :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## Chadwick

Hey, can you jab me with that fork to make sure it's still pointy!!! Haha


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Chadwick said:


> I don't know....I wired a dryer wrong when we first got married and if you touched the door(aluminum) and the dryer you got 220v whammo!
> 
> That was a good one!


Gets your heart racing doesn't it! :lol: Yeah I've zapped myself pretty good before with 220 too :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah it'll wake you up! I got a weak side of 440 once but it was a weak ground so not too bad...

It always feels like a personal thing like your momma slapped you, not like a normal injury.

I always feel like "well I never, how dare you! After all we been through"


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: :slapfloor: I can't quite relate with you there, (I was slapped quite often as a kid) but that's pretty funny! :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Oh I was slapped plenty, just the best way I could describe the feeling.


----------



## goathiker

Just don't pick up a wooden spoon in a threatening manner around me. I discovered how to get your parents to quit spanking you. Just get really mad and refuse to cry. It does something to them...


----------



## Chadwick

I laughed once........once! It has another affect.....it wasn't good!


----------



## nchen7

ARGH. I'm so mad right now. I gave my laptop with an external drive attached to it to my bf to move. what does he do? drops the external drive. now the comp won't recognize it. I hope to hell it's not broken beyond repair b/c ALL our pictures that we've ever taken is on it. ARGH!!!!!


----------



## Chadwick

Even if it is busted they can get the info off and put it on a new one....


----------



## nchen7

ya, but then I'd have to buy a new drive. he just doesn't take these things seriously. so freaking annoying.

the other day too, he was scolding me on how I didn't put the lens cap on MY camera on right. well, the other day we were walking around our land, and he had the camera. guess who lost the lens cap..... sigh.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chadwick said:


> I laughed once........once! It has another affect.....it wasn't good!


Yah.. No good at all! I only ever laughed once too... :lol: luckily it was at my mom, not my dad! :ROFL:


----------



## Chadwick

Ni, that's the whoahs of loving men.....we are all a bunch of cavemen in nice shirts that you make us wear!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chadwick said:


> Ni, that's the whoahs of loving men.....we are all a bunch of cavemen in nice shirts that you make us wear!


:ROFL: :lol: :slapfloor:


----------



## goathiker

That's just to cover up all the fur...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well, bed time for me... Have to work early again.. I hate early shifts!!  
Night all :wave:


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Skyla


----------



## Chadwick

Gnight


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night


----------



## nchen7

oh Chad, how I know this fact..... he's leaving Monday for at least a month. I'm gonna miss him but it'll be nice to get some "alone" time.

nite Skyla


----------



## Chadwick

I don't get why women don't dip us in nair and perfume every morning!

Yeah, take some time to just be!


----------



## goathiker

Nair and perfume would go over well I'm sure


----------



## nchen7

Nair and perfume would be weird.... there are plenty guys around these parts who do that willingly. they're not interested in girls....lol. but unfortunately they're always much better looking and groomed than most straight men....


----------



## Chadwick

Haha, yeah not too many carpenters, loggers, or plumbers shaving body hair!


----------



## nchen7

uhh.....no..... although, some might need it.....

lalala. I can't sleep.....lalala. 

seems like the high effects of the anti-histamine has worn off. which is good...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I like my man a little hairy 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

airy?!?! :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ha ha sorry.. No not much for airy men.. Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Hey!


----------



## Chadwick

Hahaha!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey chad Thanx for the goat milk soap reference, I love my new oatmeal soap!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Did you get some from her? It's nice huh?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes I LOVE it! It's amazing! My skin is so soft! I have been having such a dry skin problem lately and after one use I noticed an improvement! Amazing! Although it was a really long wash the first time I used it, it smelled so good I couldn't get out of the shower lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

i haven't made any soap since the move. it's weird.... I've been trying to procure ingredients though. that's taking longer than expected..... and now, I need to find a place to make some soap molds.


----------



## Chadwick

Do you use the wood molds?


----------



## Chadwick

My dry skin is gone, i love it too! I get the stuff that she makes that doesnt suds up like modern soap its just one oil, and love it to death!


----------



## Chadwick

......wood......


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What scent did u get?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

If i tell you you cant buy any cause its MINE!!! 

Fields of hay, its kinds guy scent, i love the scent cause even guy soaps are purfumy now......I'm not a purfumy guy!!! 

Its the best scent i have ever smelled for soap/lotion


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Mine has oatmeal pieces in it for scrub!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

yes, I use wood. I think I'm gonna go to home depot and get them to cut pieces (i'll have to do the math on lengths and widths), and I guess I can figure a way to attach the pieces. I have a bit of OCD so I kinda wanna get the mold the size I want for my soaps. I like the size of bars I have right now, and don't want to change....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ah, soap  I swear I'm going to make some NEXT year! Didn't really get around to it this year :lol: Or cheese


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I gotta learn how to make it now otherwise I'm gonna spend a fortune buying it!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Dee, you'll spend a fortune buying SUPPLIES to make soap. guarantee!!! like goats, it's super addictive!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Great.. I don't like the sound of that.. I already spend ALL my money on my goats.. I can't spend I all on making soap! I guess I'll just have to buy it.. Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I spend a fortune being me! :lol: I keep getting myself into expensive situations! :lol: You don't even want to know this time :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I spend a fortune being me! :lol: I keep getting myself into expensive situations! :lol: You don't even want to know this time :slapfloor: :ROFL:


I wanna know! Wha'd u buy??

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

more oatmeal, Lacie??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oatmeal?? My skin is so soft! I love oatmeal!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

yea Dee, I've seen it before. you hear newbies go "I'm not gonna make that many". then they do one batch, get hooked, and keep doing more! b/c seriously, there's different recipes to try, different scent combinations, additives, colours, techniques, etc etc etc. next thing you know, you have over 100 bars of soap lying around the house, and you just keep wanting to MAKE MORE! then you become the soap pusher....pushing soap on to other people. then starting to think about selling, but of course there are tons of rules to follow so you either sell it on the sly or gift it, just so you make room on your shelf to make and cure more soap.

it's an evil cycle, but I love it! lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, god no, no more oatmeal!  :lol: A close to $3000 pig.... :ROFL:


----------



## nchen7

Lacie hates eating oatmeal. she is resorted to doing that when she gets herself in expensive situations.....


----------



## nchen7

a PIG??!?! what kind of pig?!?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

A tasty pig?? That's an expensive meal! Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

A bred sow, from one of nations most elite show herds :ROFL: They only live an hour away from me :slapfloor: I have a problem and I don't know how to get out!


----------



## nchen7

fascinating! one day I would like a couple pigs for our freezer..... but only when we have our orchard. they can hang out there


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha! I'm glad my biggest addiction is my goats!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'd rather have a cow in my freezer 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

for now.... you haven't made soap yet!


----------



## nchen7

I don't want to raise a cow. they're too big....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I am drawn to the most expensive animals I can get. It truly is both a blessing and a burden! I can guarantee you that out of ANY herd, doesn't matter, horse, cow, goat, pig, etc. I will only find ONE that catches my eye, and everything else is sub-par compared to it. And that one, happens to cost a fortune! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> I don't want to raise a cow. they're too big....


Google "Micro Mini Cows"


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I still think about that doe that I didnt buy... I really wanted her!! I still do..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh I would love to have a mini cow!! Could it live with my goats?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I still think about that doe that I didnt buy... I really wanted her!! I still do..


Trust me, unless you were willing to sell everything you could think of to get her, she didn't really mean that much to you. 
I'm HORRIBLE about that. I'll hawk jewelry, sell old cars, animals I didn't completely love, anything and everything for something I really, really wanted.


----------



## nchen7

would the meat on a micro mini cow even be worth it? or would it be like a teacup pig? I actually like pigs. cows are cute, but their size really does scare me. plus, if a cow goes down, it'll be me with my arm up its butt....I don't know if I'm ready for that!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I was gonna sell the 2 pygmys just to make room.. But she was not 400


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Oh I would love to have a mini cow!! Could it live with my goats?


Unless you have a really big goat pen, I probably wouldn't keep them together. Cows always have messy crap, not like goats :lol:


----------



## nchen7

Lacie, you don't use farrowing stalls, do you? we were at sort of an ag show recently, and I really really hate seeing those farrowing stalls...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> would the meat on a micro mini cow even be worth it? or would it be like a teacup pig? I actually like pigs. cows are cute, but their size really does scare me. plus, if a cow goes down, it'll be me with my arm up its butt....I don't know if I'm ready for that!


Well, then get the next size up! :lol: Micro minis are a bit bigger than big goats, about the size of a boer buck, and the mini's are in between a goat and a cow, like 600-700lbs.
Yeah, that's not fun... But neither is pulling foals.


----------



## nchen7

no, no horses for us either! i like goats b/c they're small enough to man handle... if one goes down, it can be physically lifted by a person.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol my Eddie and my temperance could not be physically lifted by one person lol! Maybe a body builder!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> Lacie, you don't use farrowing stalls, do you? we were at sort of an ag show recently, and I really really hate seeing those farrowing stalls...


No, I don't. I did buy one a while back, but I never put it together, probably don't even have all the bolts to it anymore :lol: 
Eldon Cyrus, lives a couple miles up the road from me, used them. A heat lamp dropped on one of the sows while they were gone, and burnt a 4 inch deep hole in her leg/hams. And of course she couldn't get away from it because she was stuck in there, so she pretty much had to lay there while it burnt into her 
That and all the sows it cripples, and believe it or not, it increases the chance of injury to the piglets because the floor has no give, so if they step on a piglets leg, it either breaks it, or cripples them/ leaves them with a permanent limp.

And for those reasons, I never put mine together. I only bought it, because it does help grow them out faster, and keeps them clean and easier to catch.


----------



## nchen7

that's so sad!!!  poor piggy!! at the ag shows here they always have a farrow cage, and it's so sad! they make it sound like it's such a good idea to immobilize the mom. 

so when do you get your new fancy sow? what breed is she?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

http://ottenwaltershowpigs.com/sowsandlitters.html

Haven't quite picked one out yet, but one of these ladies  Picking her up in December after they breed her. Basically buying her for the genetics, and the fact that she'll come bred. The pigs up at the fairs here these past few years aren't quite the best, and my friends kids want to show, but there are zero show pigs where they are, so I'll be bringing them the best of the bunch when they're weaned.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But anyway, those are just the sows they have pictures of, they have way over 100! They farrow over 1000 litters a year! :shocked:


----------



## nchen7

that's some serious pig breeding! my mind spins at the thought of having that many animals around!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Little too many for my tastes, that's for sure! I like to have 2-3 sows, that's it! :lol:


----------



## nchen7

plus, you have a thousand other animals. lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Those pigs are too expensive for my tastes! Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

ok...gonna see if i can go to sleep. nite nite everyone.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night :wave: 

I'm gonna go see if dinner is done yet...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Ni! I hope I can sleep too, I had a terrible day today cuz i didn't sleep enough last night


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why is dinner cooking so late?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Blah, much family drama tonight. Guess I live in a soap opera now. Geeze, you'd think all my siblings would grow up some day. But no, they just keep dealing it out...Anyone want a herd of goats and a retired chef? I want to hide...


----------



## nchen7

Family drama is no good. Hope the drama ends soon, Jill


----------



## Chadwick

So, if you only had a buddy that knew how to attach the wood for a soap mold............and gets wood way cheaper than lowes prices..............


----------



## nchen7

Chad, I'm assuming you're my buddy? But you live so far away!! And I'm in the city now. Not too many folks around these parts with the tools and know-how to get it done. Unfortunately, out of all my friends (guys included), I am the most able to be able to complete the soap mold. Yea...I have useless city friends (useless for these things I mean). lol


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, I think we're buddies, tell me the size you like and how long your loaf should be.


----------



## nchen7

Ooh! Seriously? I have it written down somewhere but the bf moves my stuff around....


----------



## Chadwick

No hurry!


----------



## nchen7

Found it! So I want my done bars to be 3.25"x2.25"x1.25". So I've calculated I would like the interior of the mold to be 3 3/8" wide, 2.5" tall (so I have room on top for a cover), and 2 molds, one 13" long and one 26" long.


----------



## Chadwick

Ok, so two questions, what do you use for a cover, and the wood is not finished with any polyurethane right? I think I have seen that they are natural wood. And do you like a thickness of wood for insulation or strength?

Ok that's three questions!


----------



## Chadwick

Oh do you want a cutting slot and cutter!?


----------



## nchen7

no cutting slot. the cover will be maybe a thin piece of wood? haven't gotten that far yet....but something on top so I can insulate. and non treated wood would be the best...


----------



## nchen7

I will pay for shipping and pay you in copious amounts of soap if you make me a mold.....


----------



## Chadwick

No worries, pay shipping and it's a chance for me to make something new! I love a new challenge and chance to do something nice for someone. 

I'll be hard pressed to actually use your soap.....it's too pretty I wouldn't want to wreck it!


----------



## nchen7

nooo!!! that's their purpose in life! is to be used!!! they'll be so sad if left unused!


----------



## Chadwick

Hahaha, that cracks me up!

Does the cover fit in the "box" or on top usually?


----------



## nchen7

on top. so I can wrap th mold with blankets/towels to keep warm


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sounds fun 

Bleh, hoof trimming and shots day :GAAH: But I also get to do the fun part of trimming the hair off the hooves and cleaning up tails to make them fancy again. I don't know why, but I can't stand it when their tail hair grows out, it has to resemble the dairy clip no matter what time of year! :lol: And the Boers have to have the squared tail, I'm really ocd about it I think :lol:
They can be shaggy beasts, clean up that tail and they instantly look better :ROFL:


----------



## Chadwick

So you're a tail gal then huh!?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes I am! And when they're milking or nursing, all the does have routine udder clips :lol:
And beards! I HATE beards on my does, Peeps was the only one that could pull it off.


----------



## ariella42

I REALLY want to clip my doe's udder, but every time she gets super freaked out by something her milk tastes off :GAAH: Of course, my dad is giving my husband an air compressor, so maybe I should just do it when he first starts using the compressor. I know I'm not getting good milk then, anyway.


----------



## nchen7

sounds like good milk for soap making or cheese making......


----------



## ariella42

It taints the cheese flavor, but I think I am going to freeze it for my future soap making experiments


----------



## ariella42

I did discover that I have a milk thief. I saw Martha try to nurse on Beth today. She didn't get much before Beth put a very quick stop to it, but it does explain why I occasionally get less out of one teat for a day.


----------



## nchen7

bad girl!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens

I had a buck hoof trim day yesterday. Oh so much fun, trimming the hooves of three rowdy bucks in rut. :laugh: The wethers were good for me at least!


----------



## Chadwick

Sofie just decided to let us scratch her head!!!!!!!!! Yay, I am so happy!


----------



## nchen7

yay Sofie! can't wait to see your guys all shaved down.


----------



## ariella42

Yay! That's great!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Yay for you and Sofie! That has to be the best feeling in the world.


----------



## Chadwick

They can't wait either, they don't come out into the sun....I can't blame them, they have 4-7 inches of mohair depending on the goat!


----------



## Chadwick

I could feel her coming around, she wants so badly to be loved on, but has to go against her fears to get there.....

I will win her over!


----------



## ariella42

A short video of my husband feeding Beth a peanut 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10101416954578462


----------



## Chadwick

Nice looking goaties nice lookin guy! You are a lucky one!


----------



## ariella42

I agree


----------



## Chadwick

How old are your goats, I keep picturing them like your avatar.....


----------



## Chadwick

Where's Leslie, she must be having trouble with internet again?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me want goat :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Really?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Really?


Nah, not really lol


----------



## Chadwick

You guys wanna see what strong irish genes do? I just got a picture of my 3rd great grandfather the first of us here from Ireland and it's like a mirror. He passed in 1907 so it's an old photo but still.

So me.....


----------



## Chadwick

Great great great grandfather Patrick Quinn....


----------



## COgoatLover25

LOL, that's funny how you guys look so much alike


----------



## Chadwick

COgoatLover25 said:


> Nah, not really lol


He does have a cute curly tail!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> He does have a cute curly tail!


There are many other goats I'd rather have :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya.. I'm totally not impressed by that goat.. He just looks wrong..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, but can you ride them to the mailbox!?!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol he is too swayback for that, he would snap in half before u got to the mailbox!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Just get a pony and tape tube sox to its head.....wala!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm trying to ignore my Nygmy to show him that he does not get fed when he screams... He's not learning! I thought he was cuz he did great the day before yesterday but yesterday and today he's totally screaming again right before breakfast and din.. Actually over half an hour before feeding time.. 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Yeah, but can you ride them to the mailbox!?!


My horse would be like, way faster :shades:


----------



## Chadwick

See you are looking at it wrong he almost thought you knew to feed him when he yells, then you stopped! Now he has to start training again!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha I'm about to BBQ his little but!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow Chad! Y'all could be twins!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Hahaha I'm about to BBQ his little but!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


He'll probably be really stringy and tough :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have been threatening him for weeks now! But he's so darn cute, my dad, who typically is not much of an "animal lover" said "no don't eat him! I will take him!" hahaha


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

I know and he is older in that pic..... It blew my mind, I had never seen a picture of him before. My mom doesn't see it, I think she still sees the 8 yr old me!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why do you think he will be stringy and tough Lindsey? Just curious since I have never eaten goat before


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Slow cooked goat is sounding mighty good right now  :yum: :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You are still invited! Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Why do you think he will be stringy and tough Lindsey? Just curious since I have never eaten goat before
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Just a joke  Never tasted goat meat ( yet ) so I couldn't tell you one way or the other


----------



## Chadwick

Do you have a pic of his cute self?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> You are still invited! Lol!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


:lol: 
Man, I wish you were closer! I'd eat him! I'm starving  ROFL!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Of course! But I'm pretty sure I posted it b4.. I don't think I have any recent pix on my iPad but I can try to transfer some over later after I milk tonight. 














Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe  he's a cutie!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I want a sink in my room... One that gets really really cold!


----------



## Chadwick

Oh yeah, he's a cutie pie, he can get away with it! I remember him now!

Cold sink???


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Skyla drinks out of sinks, Chad.... especially bathroom sinks :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes.. In my bedroom.. I like to drink from the faucet  :lol: and I like it VERY cold!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Skyla drinks out of sinks, Chad.... especially bathroom sinks :lol:


Yes ma'am! :lol: but I don't like my bathroom sink.. Only the upstairs one.. :/ I think it's my faucet.. It's real clunky and hard to get my head under


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Chadwick said:


> Oh yeah, he's a cutie pie, he can get away with it! I remember him now!


Maybe at your house! Lol here he will either learn the rules or leave.. And how he leaves depends on how soon Skyla comes to visit! Lol!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Here you go, this was taken a week or two ago.. His meaty thighs look pretty tasty!








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Maybe at your house! Lol here he will either learn the rules or leave.. And how he leaves depends on how soon Skyla comes to visit! Lol!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Oh I can't kill that! :lol: Emma has to do that part  so you need Emma to come and take care of him  then I'll come when she is finished and cook him  lol!

Ah! A bottle baby! That explains the screaming!! :ROFL:


----------



## Chadwick

So you need one of those tall faucets from a kitchen sink and really cold water!

So just for my sake, why is it better than a glass of water?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well then I have to wait for you both to visit! O sheesh! If u had to wake up to his horrid high pitched voice every morning at 6, I think you could slaughter him! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chadwick said:


> So you need one of those tall faucets from a kitchen sink and really cold water!
> 
> So just for my sake, why is it better than a glass of water?


Doesn't have to be quite that tall lol! But just the curvy bathroom ones work lol! 
And yes!

I'm not sure... It just tastes better! :lol: my dad thinks it's gross and tells me it only tastes better(to me) because everyone spits their toothpaste on it :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Just wake up at 5:30 hahahahaha!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: You hate bottle babies?! That is the very first time I have ever heard someone say that! :ROFL: :slapfloor: :lol:

I'd drop him for you if you were closer :shades: I have a whole slew of "bunnies" for the job


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Well then I have to wait for you both to visit! O sheesh! If u had to wake up to his horrid high pitched voice every morning at 6, I think you could slaughter him!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


:lol:

Maybe if he made me really mad... But then I would feel really bad after :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

I have a theory, the faucet has an aerator on it, it mixes little bubbles in, I bet you like aerated water!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: You hate bottle babies?! That is the very first time I have ever heard someone say that! :ROFL: :slapfloor: :lol:
> 
> I'd drop him for you if you were closer :shades: I have a whole slew of "bunnies" for the job


Oh I can't stand screaming bottle babies! Or pushy in your face ones! I like my dam raised kids better  I just hate weaning them :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And did anyone else know that a 357 cannot kill a cow?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh I can't stand screaming bottle babies! Or pushy in your face ones! I like my dam raised kids better  I just hate weaning them :lol:


Oh good! You love them! I'll send you Screamy :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chadwick said:


> I have a theory, the faucet has an aerator on it, it mixes little bubbles in, I bet you like aerated water!


Hmm... :chin: could be!  I'll have to tell my dad that next time he picks on me  
I think it just tastes better/fresher  I don't like it much from the kitchen sink though.. So maybe some spit flavor is good too.. :chin: :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh good! You love them! I'll send you Screamy :lol:


No no!! I have more then enough screaming goats here as it is! Sassy and Gracie (mostly Sassy) like to talk a lot.. And if you ignore Sass.. She screams, like SCREAMS at you!! LOL!! And they tell if they aren't together..


----------



## Chadwick

Um a 357 should do the deed, unless there is something I'm missing!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> No no!! I have more then enough screaming goats here as it is! Sassy and Gracie (mostly Sassy) like to talk a lot.. And if you ignore Sass.. She screams, like SCREAMS at you!! LOL!! And they tell if they aren't together..


Your Nubians like to scream huh? :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Your Nubians like to scream huh? :laugh:


Just the babies lol! Pebbles is quiet as a mouse most of the time  and the babies have gotten MUCH better  it really only is a Problem when it's dinner time and I'm late  lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Chadwick said:


> Um a 357 should do the deed, unless there is something I'm missing!


Yeah, you'd think wouldn't you? 357 is you know, pretty big bullet, drops bears in one shot, kinda thing.
Weeeellll, you can't kill cows with them. First time I used it on a cow, guess what happened? The bullet ricocheted off it's skull and hit the water trough! :shocked: Cow barely even flinched! Pretty sure the noise is the only thing that made it move!
For years I had been hearing all you need is a 22. and after that little experience, all I can think is we must have different 22's!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Honestly I think I prefer Nubian screams over this darn Nygmy! Way too high pitched for my little ears!! 

Brb gonna go get some delicious Nubian milk! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh you should hear Sassy then! She still has a high pitched baby voice that turns into a horrid scream when she wants it too!! :lol: I love Pebby's voice  so deep and low and even though it carries, it's fairly quiet  my Mochalo (LaMancha) is louder then her when she is yelling at me! :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, well a 22. Is a much slower bullet so "maybe" it applies force for a longer time???

Did the cow get a pass for the day? Deserved it!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Chadwick said:


> Wow, well a 22. Is a much slower bullet so "maybe" it applies force for a longer time???
> 
> Did the cow get a pass for the day? Deserved it!


No idea, but I figured since it drops bears, what difference is a cow? I was so wrong :lol:

No, I HATED that freaking cow! She was the meanest cow I've ever had. 
Never, ever, EVER name something Jolene, I think that was the whole problem... or maybe it was because she was a Longhorn... or maybe because she was from my neighbor that I want to stab with a rusty fork.... :scratch: :shrug:


----------



## russellp

We used to kill hogs with a .380 short. I think it has way more to do with shot placement than bullet weight or speed. You should never shoot a large mammal in the forehead, it is very dangerous for the shooter.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Chadwick said:


> Just wake up at 5:30 hahahahaha!


No!!  ok so I just fed and now my Nygmy and my Nubian are having a screaming contest! Go eat you jerks! Lol they are trying to tell me that I don't hand out with them enough..  don't they know I have to keep my full time job in order to feed them??

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think temperance just wants a beer! Lol 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Wait, I'm not the only one who drinks out of the sink?


----------



## nchen7

Icelanders (and likely rest of europe) has sinks in the bedroom. It's quite handy when you're staying at a guest house and don't want to go to the washroom when you need the sink...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I used to have a cat that would drink out of the sink 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

Just made a double batch of soap. Pumpkin spice! Kitchen smells amazing!!!!! Mmmmmm


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay more soap!  I love your soap!!! My skin feels amazing!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Fall soap time! I still haven't made any soap. Think that will change soon... need to order some castor oil and find some goats milk....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Wait, I'm not the only one who drinks out of the sink?


:hi5: yay! Me either!! 

Oh I need to move to Iceland then!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Katrina that looks like it smells amazing!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How long does goat milk soap last?? I feel like it should expire since its made of milk?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

I wish I could share the smell. I loved this one last year when I made it. I hoarded a couple bars for myself to use This is about 20 pounds


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> How long does goat milk soap last?? I feel like it should expire since its made of milk?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I know the person I learned to make it from had TONS! Like enough to last a life time! :lol: 
She gave us some 'old' bars (about a year old) and they were still lovely!  it is 'cooked' so I think that it's fine


----------



## sassykat6181

I think the lye preserves it? I have some that's almost a yr old and it's good as new


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> I wish I could share the smell. I loved this one last year when I made it. I hoarded a couple bars for myself to use This is about 20 pounds


I may have to buy some just to make my house smell good! :lol: I love it when my mom makes pumpkin bread  it always smells so yummy


----------



## sassykat6181

I pasteurize the milk for my lotion and use a tiny bit of preservative in it. I also get about a yr with that


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg lotion too! Ur killin me! I found something new to spend my money on! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

This is "pumpkin pie" from bramble berry. By far the best and most accurate I've smelled. Seriously I could eat it. Lol


----------



## sassykat6181

I have enough in this bottle to make lotion with it.....I just might.


----------



## sassykat6181

Well my lotion is much nicer than the soap. I guarantee you'll love it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok stop teasing me Katrina! I'm broke! :lol: 

I got a dark chocolate scent sample from bramble berry.. It smells yummy! But my mom won't let me use it! Lol! She thinks it's gross to have chocolate smelling soap :roll:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why is it nicer? Smells nicer looks nicer? Makes my skin feel nicer?? I can't believe if you say any of those things cuz I just love this soap! I even told my bf he can't use it cuz I pay as much for 1 bar as he pays for six! Lol not including shipping. So it's mine! Haha!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So worth it for what it has done for me! I have to wash my hands constantly at my job so I had terribly dry skin from my hands to above my elbows.. The improvement is significant in less than 2 weeks!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

Skyla, I have a chocolate scent that I bought to make "kids soap". Haven't used it yet, because it does seem strange. Lol. My kids love the watermelon though. 

Dee, the lotion I make is like none other. So moisturizing and smooth, not greasy at all and leaves your skin feeling amazing. My husband puts it on at night and he says it stays with him thru the next day. My dad drives a truck and him and his coworkers all use it


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do you make lots of scents of that too? I will totally have to order some of that next time I make a soap order!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla, send this to Davey.... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> Skyla, I have a chocolate scent that I bought to make "kids soap". Haven't used it yet, because it does seem strange. Lol. My kids love the watermelon though.
> 
> Dee, the lotion I make is like none other. So moisturizing and smooth, not greasy at all and leaves your skin feeling amazing. My husband puts it on at night and he says it stays with him thru the next day. My dad drives a truck and him and his coworkers all use it


Lol!
Oh I bought some watermelon bars from Janess Farm a while back and LOVED that!! It smelled soo lovely!

Oh I get super dry hands.. I'll have to buy your lotion at some point too! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Skyla, send this to Davey.... :lol:


:lol: it's funny cause it's true! ROFL!


----------



## sassykat6181

I have a few now. Unscented, oatmeal & honey, strawberry, vanilla sugar, sweetpea, cucumber melon, Caribbean coconut and island shimmer (coconutish with mica for shimmer).


----------



## sassykat6181

Goodnight everyone! Monster children will be up at 6. Gotta get them off to school.  Ps they're not really monsters. Lol


----------



## goathiker

Aww

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pz2umfSMIuM#t=58


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> I have a few now. Unscented, oatmeal & honey, strawberry, vanilla sugar, sweetpea, cucumber melon, Caribbean coconut and island shimmer (coconutish with mica for shimmer).


How much do you sell your bars for? :lol: they all sound so lovely!!

Night Katrina 
Oh far from monsters! Your kids are great! And SO adorable!!


----------



## sassykat6181

$4 bars. $6 lotion


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Aww
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pz2umfSMIuM#t=58


Awe!! So sweet!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> $4 bars. $6 lotion


Cool good to know 

Well, I should head to bed too.. Didn't realize what time it was! And my back and stomach are starting to be painful


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Jill


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Kat! Night Skyla! Sleep tight!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Don't let the bed bugs bite.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Such a cute seal!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Emma, Skyla wants you to kill my goat! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Dee, goats milk soap can last year's if made well and stored properly. Only reason soap goes bad is due to DOS (dreaded orange spots). That really only happens when unsaponified oils in the soap go rancid. Some oils go rancid easier than others, so if you have a high superfat and use a lot of oils like hemp, canola, soybean oils (there's more that I can't remember right now), then your bars may not last as long compared to a bar with coconut and olive oils. The quality of oils matter too...if they're about to go bad and you use it for soap, soap won't last very long.. hope that makes sense

And, if you're feeling industrious, you can make yourself lotion bars for the dryness. Recipe is from Cathy (happybleats) somewhere on this forum...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

This time tomorrow, I'll be on my way back with Coup! :lovey::goattruck:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! Who's coup? Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

WHAT?!? Did you miss that bit or something? :lol: 

This is her yearling picture


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I guess I did! I have a hard time keeping up.. She is beautiful! I still want an alpine doe!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, she set me back a bit.... had a lot of oatmeal :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol that's another reason I didn't buy that other Nubian!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I paid more for her than Babette (but of course I got friend price) :lol: And Grant was doing me a favor by selling her, he knew how much I wanted her,so she was his reduction doe, for me :greengrin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

All I can say is, she has BIG shoes to fill, I have high expectations!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hopefully she will live up to your expectations! How old is she now?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She's 2 this year  

So Roo chewed on my phone when I left it on the couch last night.... the screen is now cracked all over the place, if I had any other phone in the world it'd cost $60-100 to replace the screen.... but oooohhhh no, I have the phone that cost $250 to replace the screen! Needless to say, not gonna happen! 
I'm terrified to leave it in my back pocket any more though! I'm afraid it will break the rest of the way


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Gotta love dogs! Haha! My whole phone only cost 30 bucks! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hush your face! :lol: Mine didn't cost me anything, but the monthly plan cost me $26, and that's only because I have expert negotiator skills :shades:  It would have been like $80 a month :lol: :slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Negotiate me a good smart phone! I'm tired of my dumb phone!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh yeah no, this was a sub par replacement for my last one :lol: But even still, my last one didn't cost me either :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

We're complaining about your crappy phone again? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Emma guess who woke me up this morning....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

The little wether that I call "Dinner"?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> We're complaining about your crappy phone again? :lol:


...Yes... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes! And I'm getting hungry just thinking about him! I want a thigh!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: 

Ugh... They sent me to my break WAY too early.. -_- I still have 4hrs left of my shift! Ugh!! 

Got word this morning and one of the doelings we sold this year went GCH jr doe!! Gonna wait for a call when I get home from work to hear if she went BJDIS  apparently the judge loved her!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My dad is willing to sell two of how goats to take my wether lol! Just to save him from the BBQ!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's awesome!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well.. Ttyl in like 4hrs -_-


----------



## Emzi00

Dee, if you can manage to get me out there I'll make you some goat roast. :lol: 

Skyla, that's awesome!

And Lacie, I'm still impressed by your superior negotiator skills.. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My mom is a flight attendant, I can get killer deals on flights, but no guarantee I will send you back! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

That's okay, I'll just steal a car and drive to Lacie's.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

OH! I have no idea how I forgot to tell ya'll, Blue had THREE puppies! That's it! :lol: And they're all RED! One girl, 2 boys. Fat little potatoes :lol:
Getting really tired with all the highlander girls! There can only be one crap, the needs to be MORE than ONE!

That's ok, I still have my good ol' girl, she never fails me! :greengrin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Isn't she purdy?


----------



## nchen7

my goodness that's a cute puppy Lacie. how can you have so much cuteness around all the time?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You get used to it after a fashion. The very first ones were hard to let go, but, not so much anymore. I mean, I do miss them for a short bit, since they all have their own personalities and quirks, but they must go, and find their own cows to bite :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks guys! I was pretty excited to hear!


----------



## Emzi00

So I spent all of my mom's money again....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> So I spent all of my mom's money again....


On what? :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Yay! Who's coup? Lol!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Coup is a goat with a cute tail!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Never take me shopping at Vanity. :lol: School supplies, a batman book bag..... clothes.... She went into Wal-Mart to get eggs and came out with eggs and a bottle of wine. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> So I spent all of my mom's money again....


I spent all my money again.... :lol: I do it so they can't spend mine :ROFL: :slapfloor:

In other news.... no, sorry,
Meanwhile in California.... :shades: Nehru is getting really rank!  The first buck I can smell that is mine! I can always smell everyone elses bucks, but never mine! What's wrong with me!? :mecry: :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> She went into Wal-Mart to get eggs and came out with eggs and a bottle of wine. :lol:


That's just cause they look at you weird when you only buy one thing, so you make the other item count! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That's just cause they look at you weird when you only buy one thing, so you make the other item count! :lol:


No, it's because she just really likes wine. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Chadwick said:


> Coup is a goat with a cute tail!!!


I'm buying her for more than her tail though :lol:

If anyone asks where I am tomorrow, that's classified :shades:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> No, it's because she just really likes wine. :lol:


OMG that reminded me of something!!! They now have come out with a 99 case of beer :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, you're going to have to send me a pic of her first thing...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> OMG that reminded me of something!!! They now have come out with a 99 pack of beer :ROFL: :slapfloor:


What??? Where?!?!? I want one!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> OMG that reminded me of something!!! They now have come out with a 99 case of beer :ROFL: :slapfloor:


So I know what I'm getting you for your birthday... :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie, you're going to have to send me a pic of her first thing...


We'll see...  I'm gonna be partying in Mendocino for 20 minutes if anyone wants to join :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> What??? Where?!?!? I want one!


Texas  And no, they don't ship  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> We'll see...  I'm gonna be partying in Mendocino for 20 minutes if anyone wants to join :slapfloor:


I don't even mean a good picture, as long as it resembles a goat....:shades:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well then I have to buy 3 cuz 1 won't even last the ride home!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Heyo!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Chadwick

My goodness I just caught up!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Heyo!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi chelbi! Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I don't even mean a good picture, as long as it resembles a goat....:shades:


So no le fancy photos?


----------



## Chadwick

Hey!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Soooo what y'all been up to???


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So no le fancy photos?


As long as it's Coup, no.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have literally done nothing all day except feed my farm and search online for better cat food..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

I painted a house today......I'm sore, too many ladder


----------



## ariella42

I asked this in another thread, but just for peace of mind, should I worry that one of my doelings ate half of a citrus-scented Wet Ones wipe?


----------



## ariella42

Painting sucks. I really wish we could afford to hire someone to paint our house.


----------



## ariella42

Were you painting your own or someone else's?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> As long as it's Coup, no.


Hmm, well we'll see, maybe I'll bring my camera this time :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hmm, well we'll see, maybe I'll bring my camera this time :lol:


Crappy phone pictures are fine too....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ariella42 said:


> I asked this in another thread, but just for peace of mind, should I worry that one of my doelings ate half of a citrus-scented Wet Ones wipe?


It probably wont cause too much of an issue. Peeps loved listerine strips, pipe glue, chicken sandwiches, soda, etc. Odd goat.


----------



## ariella42

Haha, I'm glad to know Martha is in good company. She always wants to eat the weird things. She actually ate a spider the other day (she likes spider webs for some reason).


----------



## Chadwick

Painting mine....but it belongs to the campground I run....so not really mine.

I have painted all the buildings here now, I am done! 

I hate painting as well, but every time I get to a new camp no one has painted in 30 yrs. this is the third camp I have painted!


----------



## Chadwick

Alice ate a spiderweb the other day! Crazy things!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Crappy phone pictures are fine too....


Fin.... Espérons que cela ne casse pas ...


----------



## ariella42

Well, at least you're done!....for now :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Haha


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Fin.... Espérons que cela ne casse pas ...


I no speak that language.... something about your crappy phone I'm guessing? :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Hey guys, talk me off the cliff.


----------



## ariella42

What's wrong?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What's up Leslie  :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I no speak that language.... something about your crappy phone I'm guessing? :lol:


Ich sagte ... Ich hoffe , dass es nicht zu brechen ... Better?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Hey guys, talk me off the cliff.


What's wrong?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My lovely dinner.. Today is eat crap day for me! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Everything I don't think there is a single facet of my life that doesn't suck right now. 
But mostly, I hate the company I work for. And, I apparently am not getting that other job. So, I am stuck here and, I keep thinking. I wasted all that time and money and incredibly HARD work in school and I should have just stayed what I was, because this degree and license was supposed to make everything better but so far I feel like since December, my life has just gotten so much worse.


----------



## NubianFan

I like it Skyla that even in a picture of your dinner, you are such a goat girl, that in the background there is a bucket that says "caprine supply"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Everything I don't think there is a single facet of my life that doesn't suck right now.
> But mostly, I hate the company I work for. And, I apparently am not getting that other job. So, I am stuck here and, I keep thinking. I wasted all that time and money and incredibly HARD work in school and I should have just stayed what I was, because this degree and license was supposed to make everything better but so far I feel like since December, my life has just gotten so much worse.


:hug: things will get better, they will :hug: I know it's hard now.. But things will get better, I'm sure of it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I like it Skyla that even in a picture of your dinner, you are such a goat girl, that in the background there is a bucket that says "caprine supply"


Hehe!  that's my udder wash and milk pail... Didn't quiet make it outside yet :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

The good news is at least I have my internet back.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ich sagte ... Ich hoffe , dass es nicht zu brechen ... Better?


Much better. It won't break...


----------



## ariella42

Leslie, I wish I had some words of wisdom or something for you, but I'm in the same situation. I spent so much time, energy, and money to get my law degree, and now I'm working for a camp doing registration (which I hate) with no actual legal job prospects. It's a terrible position to be in, but I just have to remind myself that things will eventually get better. I'll get legal experience on my own while paying the bills with my current job, which will make me a better candidate the next time a position opens up. Even though you hate the company you're working for now, it can just be a stepping stone to something else. I hope things start looking up for you soon!


----------



## Emzi00

Leslie, the better news is that we all love you...


----------



## NubianFan

Emma :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

I want to believe it will get better and just about the time I have convinced myself it will and told myself I can deal with it until it does, something else hits. 
Thanks everyone :grouphug:


----------



## ThreeHavens

We're here for you, Leslie!


----------



## Chadwick

What I found was that if you want a better place to work in the same field you may have to move.....it stinks but it may be the best thing.

We all do love ya, and hope the best for ya!


----------



## Chadwick

The last camp I was at had negative amounts of respect for me and my coworkers who were not Methodist. I was there as long as I could, they acted like we were beneath them, even call an 80 yr old lawn boy! This coming from guys in their late 30s or so.....
While there we lived in a moldy trailer that was making us all sick my wife is still recovering

I finally had more than I could take and moved to this camp, here I am listened to by the CEO and have gotten two customer service awards and was asked to do a speech on good customer relationship building. As well as my recent raise. Sometimes you just need a fresh start and the guts to do it......took me three years to decide to go.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Much better. It won't break...


Hope not! 
In other news, as a yearling milker, Coup peaked at 15.6lbs, and her butterfat topped at 4.6%, and the protein topped at 4.7%
Averaging 13lbs milk, 3.15% fat and protein averaged 3.25%. The last test her mom had before they sold her she was a little over a month fresh milking 19lbs. And her grandma on both sides peaked at 18lbs.


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, I get the feeling that you really like this doe. :chin:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Almost as much butterfat as my Nubian  I guess I can't have an alpine.. I have no idea what I would do with that much milk!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie, I get the feeling that you really like this doe. :chin:


Yeah, you are really fired up huh!


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm really sorry, Leslie. I will keep you on my prayer list.

Lacie, beautiful doe and way too cute puppy!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So I got fed up with the wether and threw him it with the does! So instead of crying at my back door, he's getting pushed around by girls! He deserves it...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Galaxy is getting sweet sweet revenge for me!








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Poor guy, I don't wish a pack of ladies on anyone!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He's pickin on them too!








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie, I get the feeling that you really like this doe. :chin:


No I absolutely hate her and that's why I paid so much for her! :lol:

Kristi's gonna kick my butt though, she hates it when they have white behind the chine, because it gives off an optical illusion that they're shorter than they are, fyi, :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Btw that huge house in the pic is not my house.. It's my rich neighbor who complained when they moved in that our farm was too messy... Don't move into the country if you cant deal with living next to a farm! As if I like staring at their big @$$ house everyday!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Then don't tell Kristi about Coup. Just randomly go to a show she's judging with her and let Kristi figure it out...


----------



## Emzi00

Wait, what about Babette then? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Wait, what about Babette then? :lol:


She's short anyway, and, exactly :shades:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I still don't quite know who I'll breed her to...


----------



## NubianFan

Do you want to know what isn't a good idea?...............
Watching sad british dramas when you are already depressed, this episode alone saw four people die...... bleh


----------



## Emzi00

Pfft, Babette is so close to perfect that optical illusions don't mean a thing. Her loss. :greengrin:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh ya.. Not good.. U should watch a comedy Leslie!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Leslie, watch the Simpson's instead, it helps I promise..


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I still don't quite know who I'll breed her to...


Well it's not going to be Goober..... *sniffle*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Do you want to know what isn't a good idea?...............
> Watching sad british dramas when you are already depressed, this episode alone saw four people die...... bleh


Aw, don't watch sad british stuff  Watch a cartoon!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Pfft, Babette is so close to perfect that optical illusions don't mean a thing. Her loss. :greengrin:


:lol: We'll see, I think Coup may be put together better :chin: You can't really tell until you see them in person.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Or..... Just eat lots of ice cream!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I did watch a cartoon first but it was one of those meant for adult cartoons and it was too nasty... Why I picked this show to watch next I just don't know. I am really kind of in la la land to be honest. Have you ever been so depressed that you are in a la la land fog, well that is me right now.


----------



## NubianFan

I think quite possibly the only thing that could cheer me up right now is my crush and he has already been on clean up duty all day today, so I hated to bother him with this again tonight. I am trying not to run the boy off before I even have him.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Well it's not going to be Goober..... *sniffle*


Obviously and I'm glad! :lol: I should breed somebody else to Nehru though, test the waters and see what Nahren could have done :chin:


----------



## Emzi00

Lots of ice cream isn't always the answer, lol, I learned that one quick. But, as always, ice cream, beer, and ibuprofen here whenever anyone needs it. Hugs too.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya I've definitely been there... When I get mad at my coworkers or my boss, I just yell at them.. It makes me feel better..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

Yep. That is when it is good to check out for a little while. I like to watch feel good movies or read books that I can just go away into and be in another world.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> I think quite possibly the only thing that could cheer me up right now is my crush and he has already been on clean up duty all day today, so I hated to bother him with this again tonight. I am trying not to run the boy off before I even have him.


Hmm, well you should talk to him more often, I had a dream about the future  It was in your favor


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Obviously and I'm glad! :lol: I should breed somebody else to Nehru though, test the waters and see what Nahren could have done :chin:


........I hate you......


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> I did watch a cartoon first but it was one of those meant for adult cartoons and it was too nasty... Why I picked this show to watch next I just don't know. I am really kind of in la la land to be honest. Have you ever been so depressed that you are in a la la land fog, well that is me right now.


Bleh, everything has gotten so smutty these days, ick. Sorry you're having a rough time :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> ........I hate you......


You have been withdrawn from the will.... I'll have my people contact your people... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You have been withdrawn from the will.... I'll have my people contact your people... :lol:


....I'm kidding, I take it back, I love you, Goober was terrible, you're amazing, Coup is great, I love you....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> ....I'm kidding, I take it back, I love you, Goober was terrible, you're amazing, Coup is great, I love you....


There you go, good child, I'd send you a cookie if I had any in this freaking house! :lol: With the Emperor kids though, there should be something better than Goober. Buck Wild was loosing consistency in his kids before he was put down anyway.


----------



## Emzi00

I feel like a dog. :lol: "Good girl!! Have a cookie!" lol, I'll just go eat a cookie then, don't mind if I do. Goober was just so cute. Can't wait to see the Emperor kids. Does Kristi have any Risk straws left? :chin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So, I already have names for Coup's kids :lol: Vengeance and Vendetta :lol: I think I'll breed her to Nehru this year though, because I don't want to move her 3 times in 2 months. I'll breed her to Emperor next year.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I feel like a dog. :lol: "Good girl!! Have a cookie!" lol, I'll just go eat a cookie then, don't mind if I do. Goober was just so cute. Can't wait to see the Emperor kids. Does Kristi have any Risk straws left? :chin:


I'll ask when I'm there. If she does, she's not selling to the public, I know she has Seneca, Sky Pilot, etc, but those are for her only. Unless I cut her a deal....and beg :slapfloor:


----------



## ThreeHavens

NubianFan said:


> I am really kind of in la la land to be honest. Have you ever been so depressed that you are in a la la land fog, well that is me right now.


Yes, I've been there. Music has helped me. And of course the goats - they force me up every day.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'll ask when I'm there. If she does, she's not selling to the public, I know she has Seneca, Sky Pilot, etc, but those are for her only. Unless I cut her a deal....and beg :slapfloor:


Cool, cool.... Maybe some of the Emperor kids will be awesome enough.. :chin: Oh, do me a favor and if she somehow chooses to breed Empress to Dale, send her to a therapist....


----------



## NubianFan

Lacie I like the way you dream! Tell me can you predict the future with your dreams? I have before.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Cool, cool.... Maybe some of the Emperor kids will be awesome enough.. :chin: Oh, do me a favor and if she somehow chooses to breed Empress to Dale, send her to a therapist....


She probably will since that's the only buck she has that isn't her brother, but we'll see who she breeds her to next year...


----------



## Emzi00

But..... anything is better than Dale....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Lacie I like the way you dream! Tell me can you predict the future with your dreams? I have before.


I've been known to quite occasionally  In that dream was the good, the bad, and the ugly.

You really hit it off with your crush, posted it on here, it was official, you found happiness, etc. (the good)
Part 2 was Grant didn't hold Coup for me!  (devastation, the bad, but I'm picking her up in 12 hours :greengrin
Part 3, I got the doe kids I wanted but they were ugly (the ugly)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> But..... anything is better than Dale....


We'll see what happens next year


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> We'll see what happens next year


Gosh dang it, _no!_ So now I need to become a judge/therapist/awesome alpine breeder so I can talk some sense into her....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey Emma, I found a good name for a buck kid from Ebony, the boer doe I have. Since her dad is Two Timing Hustler, I think Snuffy Gambler would be fitting  :lol: :ROFL: That's right, it's a race to see who gets a buck to name it that first! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

He was in a very flirty mood wednesday night but then I have been down in the dumps today so he has been playing clean up today. I know sometimes he probably wants to kick me square in the behind. But this has been a sucky year. I am ready for some happy. I think he knows that is why he extends great patience with me, well that and he just has the patience of Job.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> He was in a very flirty mood wednesday night but then I have been down in the dumps today so he has been playing clean up today. I know sometimes he probably wants to kick me square in the behind. But this has been a sucky year. I am ready for some happy. I think he knows that is why he extends great patience with me, well that and he just has the patience of Job.


I see good things in your future, it'll pan out


----------



## Emzi00

:GAAH: *NO.* Snuffy is mine.... :tears:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: Tick Tock  And I gave you the idea in the first place! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

When I hear Snuffy I think of Snuffy Smith


----------



## NubianFan

I think someone should name a goat Leland Legomania


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'll go for legend maniac 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have no idea who either of those are :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :laugh: Tick Tock  And I gave you the idea in the first place! :lol:


I'm looking at at least two years if not more. Not going to keep a buck out of any FF or an unproven buck. I'm still doing the QH line though, and then I'll go and kick a ton of butt, and then it will all be thanks to you.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I guess we can share the name, see who's Snuffy is better (mine) And may the best competitor and breeder win (me), and yeah... :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Ok night all, thanks everyone, I am going to bed and try to dream like Lacie does.  My british drama finally ended and it actually had a happy ending at the end, after everyone died but the two main characters and they were the last living people in england they got together. or ..... something very close to that.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Leslie :wave: 

I have to wash the grunge off myself before I go to bed, I leave in 8 hours :coffee2: :goattruck:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I guess we can share the name, see who's Snuffy is better (mine) And may the best competitor and breeder win (me), and yeah... :lol:


But my Snuffy will be the most influential buck of modern alpines and yours will be a sub par Boer. :lol: Battle of the Breeders 2024 Nationals, it's on. My get will be better than yours.


----------



## Emzi00

Night Leslie. :hug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Lacie, I think u should start breeding German shepherds! : D


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, I think you missed the boat! :lol: I used to breed them, and I was a Shutzhund trainer since I was 17, I did it for a long time! I got out of German Shepherds a while back


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, night all, I gotta leave in 6 hours :wave:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Dee, I think you missed the boat! :lol: I used to breed them, and I was a Shutzhund trainer since I was 17, I did it for a long time! I got out of German Shepherds a while back


That makes me so sad! Do it again!!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Somebody look at this and tell me that I'm not crazy.... a polled doe out two that were not polled... umm...?
http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001641631


----------



## Chadwick

I looked at it.....you're not crazy....

Granted I know less than nothing on the subject at hand so......I just do as I am told so, look at it and tell you you're not crazy....accomplished!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Somebody look at this and tell me that I'm not crazy.... a polled doe out two that were not polled... umm...?
> http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001641631


Hahah!!!

Chances are one of the parents were polled, and down the line people didn't realize it and disbudded anyway.. :shrug:


----------



## Emzi00

That's a half sister to Bear, same sire and same dam line. It's just weird. :chin:


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, don't worry. I've been in your work position before, and it sucks. right now, I've been looking for a job for over a month, and b/c summer is slow time, I haven't been able to find anything I can consider acceptable for my abilities and somewhere I want to work. I've had moments of frustration, and I keep telling myself that come Sept, things will be better. Things will turn around. and like Emma said, we all love you and we're here for you. :hug:

Emma, that's weird....maybe there's more polled genetics in there that no one noticed (disbudded without checking?). or maybe it's just one of those crazy gene mutations that sometimes happen with people that are happening in said goat?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I just looked at my 117 acres!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## nchen7

and?? how's it look?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have Coup in my posession! Mwuahaha :lovey:


----------



## Emzi00

Pictures....... :greengrin:


----------



## nchen7

pictures are a must, Lacie.


----------



## Emzi00

They don't even have to be good, low standards.... lol. Just need pictures.


----------



## Chadwick

Good, now we know where to get her from!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Am I missing something or do we need pics? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

At least she's not texting while driving, haven't gotten any pictures yet. :lol:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Helllooooo lol you all still remember me  I know I know it's been a long time. lol


----------



## nchen7

Megan! welcome back!!! where have you been??


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I made a thread I just stopped to eat


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Ohhh you know school and moving into the new house  just kinda had to focus on some other things for a while. But I'm back! Ha! We finally have a website too ^.^ still in progress though...


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Although my phone is at 4 % I'll have to charge it brb


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Chadwick

I knew a Megan once, she was nice but then she left......


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Awww come on now....lol I'm sorry ok?!


----------



## Emzi00

So, Lacie and the goat are fine, going 15-20 mph down a crappy road in the middle of nowhere.... :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Hahaha, how's that great barn doing? And the goats?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

They are all doing great! Fat and healthy  Not liking being locked in the barn today though...it decided to rain on us. I see you got your angoras!


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, see we need pictures of your goats, especially chance!


----------



## nchen7

Emma, so she IS texting and driving!

Megan, you guys moved? I thought you just built a barn on your property, or is this the new property?


----------



## Chadwick

Wasn't chance your wether???


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, and love them!


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Emzi00

nchen7 said:


> Emma, so she IS texting and driving!


Yep. :lol: Not sure if it's illegal out there or not, but whatever!


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick

So, Emma how long till she's home and has pictures???


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

There are pics on the website! new ones of the girls and momma and some of the boys too. Here's a recent one of him lol he still thinks he's a baby  and ya we moved then built the barn. We haven't moved again. Lol it just seems like we haven't been hear that long but in reality it's almost been a year. 








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Omw!! They Are adorable Chad! XD yes Chance is my boy ^.^


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

I absolutely love them, they are so fun and silly, best decision ever to get them!


----------



## Chadwick

He IS still a baby.......just really big!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Lol! That's true.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Chadwick said:


> So, Emma how long till she's home and has pictures???


Well, I already have pictures.. :greengrin: But somewhere between four hours and never.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

nchen7 said:


> Emma, so she IS texting and driving!
> 
> Megan, you guys moved? I thought you just built a barn on your property, or is this the new property?


Who is??

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Who is texting and driving?


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Emzi00

Somebody, somewhere...


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Haha lol


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Chadwick

Well, that's a non favorable timeline..........................how bout now!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## margaret

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> Who is texting and driving?
> 
> ❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


Lacie


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Oh haha


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Emzi00

Pfft, she was texting and coasting slowly down the road...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Pfft, she was texting and coasting slowly down the road...


At what speed? :shades: :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Are you allowed to pass along any photos?


----------



## Emzi00

15-20 mph. 

They aren't great, and my phone is almost dead, and I don't know if she will disown me or not if I do. :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, we won't tell!

Plus we could just give her a cookie if she finds out!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, want a cookie and some ice cream and beer and spaghetti?


----------



## margaret

Ooooooh, pretty.


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah the ocean is pretty right?


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, I didn't think you'd do it!


----------



## Emzi00

I'll just have to earn my way back into the will now, thanks Chad. :lol:


----------



## margaret

Emzi00 said:


> Yeah the ocean is pretty right?


Well yeah but the goat is even prettier


----------



## Emzi00

I still like Babs better than Coup..


----------



## Chadwick

You are one tough chick Emma!


----------



## Emzi00

Well, I am taking Introduction to Welding as a freshman.


----------



## goathiker

My daughter makes good money welding.


----------



## Emzi00

I've been told that it's a good field to go into.


----------



## Chadwick

I love welding, I left my welder to the church camp in FL so......

But at an Amish hospital benefit auction I got....a coal forge! Now I gotta save up for a good anvil! My little 10 lbs will jump all over!


----------



## Chadwick

It's a great field, just about all my aunts and uncles on my moms side work at delivan they weld and make jet plane nozzles.

PROTECT YOUR EYES like they are gold, you don't want to be blind at 45 yrs old!


----------



## nchen7

There is high demand for jobs in the trades. Kids nowadays don't want to do trades for some reason and go get worthless philosophy degrees instead... there will be lots of demand for welders, so you'll be good for jobs Emma. good job posting pics. Coup is pretty! I actually really like her markings


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Pretty goat ^.^ Alpine?


----------



## Emzi00

Yep, Megan. Alpine.  Shining Moon Coup De Grace.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Wow snazzy name! I love Alpines  If I didn't do Boers I'd do Alpines.


----------



## Emzi00

You could still do both.  Lacie has Alpines and Boers.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

haha true!! I don't think the rest of my family would consent though  they are hard core boer only ppl lol


----------



## Emzi00

See, just get one really awesome alpine then so you will always have milk if you should need it for bottle kids.  And let it go from there.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

God, post the worst side of the road pics I had! :slapfloor:

Sexy lady, just got back


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's fabulous Lacie!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And she is a monster! Bigger than Moon, and Moon was my biggest doe!  I haven't measured yet, but I'd say Coup is a good, solid 34". Moon is 30-31"


----------



## nchen7

Pretty girl!!! She looks wide!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya her barrel is gymungous! Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

34" wow! She's a looker too!

Congrats! Now you got another tail!


----------



## Emzi00

So you need to update your website again Lacie...


----------



## Chadwick

How was she for the drive?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I want a barn like this... (Second pic down) that I can make my own stalls inside with round pen panels or something..

http://www.steelbuildinggarages.com/ridgeline-barns/


----------



## nchen7

Pretty!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm betting it would be cheaper then building a wood one.. Then get like a big shed/car port thing for hay storage


----------



## nchen7

I have no clue about price on building stuff.... that's the bf's dept. lol

Straw bale buildings are cheap and lasts a long tim


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!! I just know lumber is pricey! I mean I would have to price it out and all and this wouldn't be something is do while living here, just dreaming lol!  

Like made of bales of straw?


----------



## nchen7

YES!! Building made of straw!!! I went to a guys house recently and his whole house is straw bale. 
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Straw-bale_construction

It's a really old way to build, with modern finishes. It's almost like a sod house, but better. It's fairly cheap (only need the beams) and sustainable


----------



## Chadwick

Straw house is so efficient in heating and cooling too!

Look up cordwood house Ni!


----------



## Chadwick

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I want a barn like this... (Second pic down) that I can make my own stalls inside with round pen panels or something..
> 
> http://www.steelbuildinggarages.com/ridgeline-barns/


The thing I have against these is there is no character, no life.


----------



## nchen7

Oh yes. We saw a cordwood house too. It's not my style, look wise... and it takes way too long to build! the house we saw took 2 yrs!


----------



## nchen7

I agree with Chad. There's nothing like an old-school barn! I love the old style buildings. Even the condo building I live in the city is over 100 yrs old


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chadwick said:


> The thing I have against these is there is no character, no life.


True enough.. But I wouldn't have to worry about it rotting out on me.. And I could move pens and such around inside as my needs change... Idk.. I just like to look around and see different ideas


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> YES!! Building made of straw!!! I went to a guys house recently and his whole house is straw bale.
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Straw-bale_construction
> 
> It's a really old way to build, with modern finishes. It's almost like a sod house, but better. It's fairly cheap (only need the beams) and sustainable


That's pretty cool!!


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, don't get me wrong I thought about it too, but alas as a woodworker we know what won!


----------



## nchen7

There's been a huge resurgence of these old building techniques (updated of course) which are good for the environment and really affordable. Apparently when this one particular guy built his house, there were only 2 in ontario. Now there are plenty, and many for sale too.


----------



## Chadwick

The thing with straw house is, if water does get in......ouch!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chadwick said:


> Oh, don't get me wrong I thought about it too, but alas as a woodworker we know what won!


:lol: 
I'd love a big huge wood barn with a loft and such, but, idk lol!

Your barn is lovely though!  I love it!!


----------



## Chadwick

The only thing that kept me from a full barn is that this is not my land. I would so love to do an old post and beam barn with mortise and tenon joinery! Oh, that would be a dream!


----------



## nchen7

The straw bale has to be well engineered. We may do our goat house in straw bale (years down the road)


----------



## Chadwick

Great for winters!


----------



## nchen7

Chad, I'm sure there are many people on TGS who would love for you to build a barn for them!


----------



## Chadwick

Ni, have you seen rocket mass heaters?


----------



## NubianFan

ha ha ha ha.......


----------



## Chadwick

The thing is if I'm a traveling barn builder, I can't have my goats! It's a catch 22!

Rocket mass heater


----------



## Chadwick

NubianFan said:


> ha ha ha ha.......


What?


----------



## NubianFan

That was supposed to be creepy laughter as I enter the room, but I don't think the effect works in type print..... :|


----------



## nchen7

Having your goats with you can be one of your employment stipulations..... that heat combustion thing is interesting! Is that for heating the house?

Leslie, it was more weird than creepy. Lol


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, I see that, but it did loose effect! 

What's up?


----------



## nchen7

I just looked up the rocket mass heater. It's not to code of sorts, and seems like insurance companies won't insure you... we're going to stick with wood and some sort of backup (not sure which yet)


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, super efficient heater, uses small stick instead of whole trees split up. It heats a big cob or concrete bench and the bench heats the room. I met a couple in Alaska that said they lit it up twice a week in winter and burned for 12 hrs, the heat would stay decent till the next burn.....it was a small cabin though.

They have just the burn chamber as cookers and even put them underground in greenhouses to warm the earth and greenhouse for a 12 month growing session.


----------



## NubianFan

Oh I have been out in the world trying to cheer myself up today. And it worked pretty much.


----------



## nchen7

How cool! Maybe when we're there full time.


----------



## nchen7

That's good Leslie! What did you get up to?


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, I just thought you would dig it with the straw house talk, kind of the same strain of ideas.


----------



## Chadwick

Yay! I'm glad you got out and had fun, sometimes you really need it!


----------



## nchen7

It's the bf who's into that stuff. I'm more the traditional wood or concrete/stone. I'm not really sure about straw for my house, but I will try it out for the animals


----------



## nchen7

So, at the farmers market today, and there were crates of tomatoes and cucumbers. I so badly want to can! Maybe next week I'll do some canning. Gotta stay busy while unemployed...


----------



## NubianFan

Well we ate sushi and the sushi chef made my special requested roll combo pack for me. Then we went to a music store and got my daughter some reeds for her saxs. Then we watched a movie at the dollar movie, then I found a dollar phone to get so I could finally replace my dying cell phone! over all it was a good day.


----------



## nchen7

Awesome day Leslie!


----------



## NubianFan

We saw Maleficent


----------



## Emzi00

So... who wants to go see If I Stay with me?


----------



## NubianFan

what is that?


----------



## Emzi00

You haven't heard about that movie? :chin:


----------



## NubianFan

/no, I dont have tv I heard about Maleficent from a friend


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What do you think of is doeling? Reg # N1678712
She is not positioned well in the pix, but I think she may have potential! Even though she does have a big scur..






















Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Chad, sorry I missed your question before I left. She rode really well. Did not lay down once like I had hoped, but she did really well. Drank a ton when we got back, eating good. Milked easy, and finished her feed.
I measured her and darn I was close! 33.5" at the withers.  so she has a good 7.5" over Clarice, 5.5" over Babette, and 3.5" over both Moon and Biagia, I think. I'm just about to measure them 

Edit: Ok so she has an 1.5" over Moon, and 2.5" over Biagia. But Moon has skyscrapers for withers so, I'm not sure if I count that completely :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nobody likes the girl?? I guess I shouldn't get her then..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think she is a pretty decent girl Dee  
The thing that I don't like about her that sticks out the most to me is re escutcheon.. It needs to be higher/wider.. There isn't much room for a high/wide udder there


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well that's all I needed to hear! Thanx! The last thing I want here is a goat that's not going to have a well attached udder!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Cute as she is, I dont want to go backward with udders, my herd so far comes from pretty good milking likes with pretty nice udders so I don't want to screw that up.. Thanx again skyla!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh not saying it won't be well attached! I don't know her pedigree well.. Not familiar with those lines.. But I'm just saying, she probably won't have a whole lot of height or width to her rear udder  
Other wise she looks like a pretty nice doe


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Is that other doeling you were looking at sold? She was real pretty


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Doesn't the height and width have to do with the quality of attachment?? She has kastdemur which is awesome, Tamris which is where my buck is from, also great lines, and wingwood, kastdemurs and wingwood are known as 2 of the top Nubian breeders in CA


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Is that other doeling you were looking at sold? She was real pretty


No, they even went down on the price for her.. And she wou
D be breed able this year... I should totally get her huh? But I never saw a rear shot of her..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, hight and width has everything to do with how much area of attachment there will be. Genes controls how strong those attachments are. 
That being said, I would maybe keep her in mind, until you find a wider, higher girl


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But they probably won't trust me anymore since I backed out of coming to see her last minute... Idk, something just told me not to get her but ever since then I have been thinking about her and wanting her! They have her posted now for "$350 for immediate sale"


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Doesn't the height and width have to do with the quality of attachment?? She has kastdemur which is awesome, Tamris which is where my buck is from, also great lines, and wingwood, kastdemurs and wingwood are known as 2 of the top Nubian breeders in CA
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I suppose it could.. But I've seen some really well attached udders that just weren't very high.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> But they probably won't trust me anymore since I backed out of coming to see her last minute... Idk, something just told me not to get her but ever since then I have been thinking about her and wanting her! They have her posted now for "$350 for immediate sale"
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I'd see of you can still go see her  keep this doe in mind, and check out the other doe too  doesn't hurt right


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

LaCie, did you see the other girl I was looking at? I didn't have pix of her from the rear but I got some from her dam


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well, it's 12:42 here so I think I should get to bed.. :lol: I have to be awake for church in the morning seeing where I control the power points :laugh:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Skyla! Looks like I have a lot to think about!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> LaCie, did you see the other girl I was looking at? I didn't have pix of her from the rear but I got some from her dam


Sorry, I'm all over the place tonight, I didn't see, I went back a few pages, but I probably missed it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No she had her own thread


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Skyla :wave: :sleeping:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It was called "thoughts on this doe I'm thinking about buying"


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> No she had her own thread


Oh gosh, I have to find this elusive goat now? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Let me try to find the thread


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Here you go! http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f231/thoughts-doe-i-am-thinking-about-buying-170286/#post1755438

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No need, I found it :shades: With a quick look over, the doe is nice, lot of strong points, with areas to improve, but overall nice doe. With her dams udder, the lateral attachments look funny... and she is a tad weak in the rear attachments. Medial is a bit off, and the udder is lopsided a bit, but she could have been nursing and that happened. 
I like this doe better than the other kid you just posted.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Really?? You think she is better over all? She is $100 cheaper and only about half hour farther away from me


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But I would also have to wait another year to breed her..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

We're talking about the spotted doe on page one, yes? If that's the case, yes, based on general appearance, I like her better than the doe kid you just posted. 
I don't see why you would have to wait a year to breed her...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh I read that so wrong! I thought you liked the kid better!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Yeah, that clears a lot of things up! We almost had a terrible misunderstanding :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yea that is the doe I was set on getting and was gonna go look t her then at the last minute I thought I had too much on my plate and didnt go look at her.... Ever since I canceled that appt I have been searching for a doe better than her! Lol to no avail!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Also about the dams udder, I kinda thought it was the way she was standing, her left leg is significantly farther back then her right leg..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Just take a minute and evaluate what you already have... now ask, what is this doe going to do for your herd? What can you see her bringing your herd with her kids? Will her kids justify her price? How much does the dam milk daily and what was is at peak? How much do her grandams milk? What is the bloodline relation to your others?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This is her bred to my buckling..
http://www.adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigree.aspx

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Also about the dams udder, I kinda thought it was the way she was standing, her left leg is significantly farther back then her right leg..


I'm 90% sure it's not the way she's standing, if she had a tight bag, there'd be no way for it to shift like that. It looks like a full 12 hour fill, so I think it's just her udder.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> This is her bred to my buckling..
> http://www.adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigree.aspx


You have to go to the print page format thing for it to save the ped, right now it's just blank


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have no idea what they were milking but according to feedback I got from here, she's got some pretty good lines behind her..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok this is print page.. Did it work?
http://www.adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=N001677946&DamNum=N001633126

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ok this is print page.. Did it work?
> http://www.adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=N001677946&DamNum=N001633126


Yes, fabulous! Anytime you are just floating around on the genetics site, and you see the "USDA Data" link off to the side, below linear history, progeny, etc. Click it, the does may have been on test 

So her mother was on test, milked between 5.2 and 6.6lbs, her maternal grandam milked between 6lbs and 10.1lbs (different lactations and times)
Paternal grandam milked between 5.8lbs and 10lbs (again different times and lactations).

Your bucks dam milked between 3.5 and 10.2lbs.... aaaannnd that's as far as I'm looking :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well 10# at peak is pretty good for a Nubian right?! I know u have alpines so ur probably laughing ur tush off right now! Thanx for looking! I had no idea I could do all that!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wonder why my bucks dam was so low at one point.. Does the setting of the testicles have anything to do with what kind of udders he will throw? Because I see bucks with saggy balls and my bucks testis are all high and tight.. Don't know if it means anything though..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't know how to read milk tests very well but Lindsey explained it to me once lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think it's good for a Nubian. The 2013 breed average for Nubians was 6.4lbs a day.
She was almost 200 days into her lactation, so that could have been a factor, but she should have milked well for the 305 days and not dropped off so much, so not sure there, she might also have been drying her off. 

There's a bunch of ideas out there about how high up the bucks testicles are, how big they are, etc, having anything to do with their daughters milk productions, and truth be told, I have never paid attention :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm getting the impression that you personally would not buy this doe, that is if you were into Nubians..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My bucks mom became a permanent champion this year! Whatever that means! Lol it sounds good 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's pretty simple to read them. the first numbers, 1,2,3, etc, are the tests, in other words, the 1st test, 2nd test, 3rd test, etc.
DIM is days in milk (how many days she's been in milk since she freshened)
Milk is how many pounds in one day
Fat% is the percent of the butterfat in the milk
Protein % is the amount of protein in the milk
SCS is somatic cell score
Frequency is how many milkings they milk the doe per day
And the date is the date the test was taken


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So would you mind looking at one more thing??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I'm getting the impression that you personally would not buy this doe, that is if you were into Nubians..


Well, I personally have very specific tastes. Thus the reason why my does always end up costing the better part of $1000.
She's not a bad doe, bred to the right bucks, her kids should be really nice.



HappyCaliGoats said:


> My bucks mom became a permanent champion this year! Whatever that means! Lol it sounds good


That means she has won her 3 champion legs, she won all 3 legs for her permanent championship. 
If you a goat has only won one leg, they're not a permanent champion until they win two more.

When you have a champion, you can compete exclusively against the other breed champions at the show.
And you can qualify for advanced registry, etc.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do you think that doe is better, worse or equal to my current doe?? 
http://www.adgagenetics.org/PedigreePrint.aspx?RegNumber=N001603600

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> So would you mind looking at one more thing??


Sure


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't have $1000! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I can post pix of her or her dams udder if that helps u better than a pedigree?..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Do you think that doe is better, worse or equal to my current doe??
> http://www.adgagenetics.org/PedigreePrint.aspx?RegNumber=N001603600


I'd say your does dam peaked way higher, but like the others, production was kind of all over the place, between 2lbs and 11lbs :/ Same for the grand dam, etc. 
So the doe kid has slightly more consistent lines, but I'd say about the same as far as production. Conformation is another thing, I'd have to see your doe.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I can post pix of her or her dams udder if that helps u better than a pedigree?..


Both would help


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

my doe:














Her dam:














Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I don't have $1000!


That's why I'm done buying for a while! :lol: I have 7 Alpine does now, I might be adding one more in the spring, but that solely relies on how Belya freshens next year. Her udder wasn't as spectacular this year...
And I'll be retaining 4 doe kids in the spring, if I get them. So that puts me at 11-12 milkers eventually. That's more than enough milkers to feed! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I like your does dam's udder better, and your doe is very similar to the other. Just a matter of more weight and a clip, and I think you'd have the same does pretty much.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Larger photo of my does udder. I have no side photos as they would not be helpful.. I can't see her udder from a side view.. The profile pic I have of her is after milking..















Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why does her right teat look different then her left?? It bugs me.. I like the left teat!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Even still just based on the rear udder pictures, I like her udder better than the other does dam. 

The teat isn't an issue. It just isn't placed exactly the same as the other, it's less defined at the udder floor where the teat starts, and it wings out ever so slightly.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, I'm going to crash, hours upon hours of driving does nothing for your energy! :lol: 

Goodnight everyone :wave:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Lacie! Have fun with coup tomorrow!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx for letting me pick your brain!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Lacie, better part of $1000 for your does!!!!!! Wow, they better have cute tails for that much!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no... I lost my jury duty notice and therefore totally forgot about it... So today I got a failure to appear notice... I can't go to jury duty! Then I won't get paid! Then I won't eat! Lol! They should pay people for jury duty...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

You should do it proudly to serve your country.......eating is overrated anyways!


Lacie that's a lot of doe, get it like money!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I find eating to be rather enjoyable... If my country wants me to proudly serve them they should proudly pay me.. I would gladly help someone that helps me but taking even a half of a day off work has already proved to be a major set back for me..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, it's an antiquated system for sure.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They should just give everyone that does it a weeks worth of free groceries.. Then atleast they will know they aren't spending the money on something useless. Like booze or a purse lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Where is Stephanie??? Does anyone know if she is ok??


----------



## Chadwick

I have not heard from her!


----------



## Chadwick

All the sudden Alice is standing on the back of her heel, like the verticle part of the heel, what does that? Should I trim her, they are almost two weeks after last trim.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Goooooodmorning all  I trim my goats feet every two weeks or so Chad. Some goats hooves grow faster than others so trimming them every two weeks kinda covers everyone. Slow and fast.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Like her pasterns are wakened? I thought that was a problem only pregnant does got when they were missing something? But I forgot what..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

If it's her pasterns she could need a BoSe shot depending on when she last got one. Maybe you could post a picture?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes, selenium! That rings a bell! I agree though, you should share a pic chad!


----------



## nchen7

Dee, that sucks. where I used to work, you still got paid when you had to do jury duty (like they would pay you for vacation) up to 2 weeks, and I think you got a stipend for lunch from the court or something. I had a friend who got called to sit on a jury and I believe that's what he had.

Chad, Lacie's does are top notch. did you miss how much she paid for a pig? and as far as walking on her heels, she could have weak pasturns.

we went for a walk in a park/beach, and sat on a rock. I look down, and had a swarm of beetles that looked like ticks all over my purse. I just showered the heebie jeebies off of me.... bleh.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey I didn't know I could pic a color!! That makes me


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why can't I do this stuff from the app?? :angry:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

i love colors!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm so full and bored


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Can anyone explain why I feel so drained on my days off?? I literally feel like I can't move.. All my muscles feel weak.. I just want to lay here forever.... My eyes feel like they could just close at any moment and stay that way for a very long time.. Like I always want a nap on my day off.. Even after I just woke up... I think I'm broken! :-(


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nchen7 said:


> Dee, that sucks. where I used to work, you still got paid when you had to do jury duty (like they would pay you for vacation) up to 2 weeks, and I think you got a stipend for lunch from the court or something. I had a friend who got called to sit on a jury and I believe that's what he had.
> 
> Chad, Lacie's does are top notch. did you miss how much she paid for a pig? and as far as walking on her heels, she could have weak pasturns.
> 
> we went for a walk in a park/beach, and sat on a rock. I look down, and had a swarm of beetles that looked like ticks all over my purse. I just showered the heebie jeebies off of me.... bleh.


I guarantee my boss would not pay me for one minute of jury duty.. I don't get paid time off or vaca days.. He's umm.. Chincy to say the least... We don't even have benefits.. And he wants us to sacrifice every last minute of our time off the clock waiting for him to call us in for an emergency... I wish he could see why it's not worth it for us but he never will. He has always been rich, since he was born so he has n idea what it is like..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Gah the neighbors boxer keeps getting out and terrorizing my goats. Where's my gun :GAAH: no seriously I'm not that violent...just wish ppl would be more responsible with their dogs.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I would shoot it..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

that's too bad Dee. I had a boss like that. he wasn't rich, so it's not that. he was just cheap and basically wanted us to work like slaves. I quit there. it's not worth wasting time and effort for people like that, IMO.


----------



## nchen7

shoot the dog Megan. neighbours have to learn to contain their animals.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

So would I if it came after them. lol But right now it's just wondering around the fence and my lead doe is sneezing at it.  It drives me crazy though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nchen7 said:


> that's too bad Dee. I had a boss like that. he wasn't rich, so it's not that. he was just cheap and basically wanted us to work like slaves. I quit there. it's not worth wasting time and effort for people like that, IMO.


Ni if I didn't get such a good deal on my pet food I would for sure be gone by now... But since I get all my dog and cat food at cost, and I have 4 dogs and 10 cat, it helps me to be able to buy them good quality food. Plus discounts on vet treatments... I feel as though I am stuck because I won't find this anywhere else.. And I could pretty much get away with nothing there... Except getting a raise! lol!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

ok....well...maybe go there and scare the dog away?


----------



## nchen7

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ni if I didn't get such a good deal on my pet food I would for sure be gone by now... But since I get all my dog and cat food at cost, and I have 4 dogs and 10 cat, it helps me to be able to buy them good quality food. Plus discounts on vet treatments... I feel as though I am stuck because I won't find this anywhere else.. And I could pretty much get away with nothing there... Except getting a raise! lol!


well, there are pros and cons to everything. I'm not sure what you do or where you work, but what I do, it was better for me to quit and move countries. lol


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

I did...it's a skittish thing


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I'm a vet tech.. My boss is the veterinarian. I couldnt afford to take all my animals to a different country! And couldn't leave anyone behind lol! Stuck here for now. At least I'm getting by. And most of the time I'm happy! I just wish I knew why I was tired all the time..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> I did...it's a skittish thing


Good! I hope you threw rocks at him lol

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

glad the dog is gone Megan.

ya....I hated living in the tropics, and wanted to come back home anyway....


----------



## Chadwick

Ok, trimmed feet, that did a lot. She grew way more hoof in the last two weeks than the previous! When I got them the hoof wall was like paper now this is the first trim that I am getting into strong thick walls! Thank you TGS and minerals! Now I expect they will grow faster too if they are healthier! They looked so much better after this trim as far as healthy materials.

I have been doing the gel selenium and E because I am afraid of needles and my wife helps too much already! It may be time to hit them again.

My wife gave boosters while I held them and looked away!


----------



## nchen7

don't give too much BOSE. too much selenium is toxic.


----------



## ksalvagno

I believe you can do the gel monthly. It doesn't absorb as well through the stomach.


----------



## ThreeHavens

I do selenium gel once or twice a year with copper bolus. Does us very well.  Sometimes I need another dose in a month if they still have problems but it works very well for us. (Also scared of needles, haha!)


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah monthly, just went to do them because I checked my date book and it was 1.5 months ago.....

Oliver ate it like candy
Girls spit it out

Is Bose the one that's vet only?


----------



## ksalvagno

Yes


----------



## Chadwick

Ugh, I hate shots! It inevitable I suppose......


----------



## Chadwick

I just went out after letting them calm down and she is standing flat as ever....I think her heels just grew a lot and she was tipping, we will see if the selenium helps too.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Glad the trimming helped Chad! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Went for a walk with the boys today :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

All they wanted was to see the girls huh!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Haha that's hilarious!! I'm glad I'm not the only one that takes her goats on walks  and look what I found at the farm store XD 








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes, Peep didn't care though! Lol! He was too busy eating some hay that got dropped on the ground behind me lol!

Haha!! Love it! Was just at Bass Pro and they had a bunch of signs like that! Haha


----------



## COgoatLover25

What fun Skyla! :lol: Moon is the only goat on our property that likes to go on walks lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It wasn't a far walk  just around the yard to visit the does  :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> It wasn't a far walk  just around the yard to visit the does  :lol:


Oh, bet that was tiring :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sure was  :lol: 
Justice pulled me all over and peep pulled me to the hay.. I was getting pulled all over lol!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Aaaawwwww, you poor thing! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know! *tear* :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol, I like this pic :chin:


----------



## Emzi00

I absolutely hate that pic Lindsey.


----------



## Chadwick

I can't get over the Mickey Mouse on her side! Makes me laugh every time!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Lol, I like this pic :chin:


A good pic


----------



## ariella42

We rocked the goats' world today. In addition to de-molding our bedroom (we had serious issues and had to take out some carpeting), we also moved the gate to the porch. They can't get up to the top set of stairs or the landing now, though Beth is clearly plotting a route up :lol: My husband is feeling bad about it now. I admit, I really do miss looking out the kitchen window and having someone looking back, but they aren't messing up the side of the house now.


----------



## Chadwick

Aw, I would so miss them looking in the window! I have faith that they will figure a way up!!!


----------



## ariella42

I wish we could just put something up to protect the side of the house. And maybe convince them to poop elsewhere...


----------



## Chadwick

Haha,


----------



## ariella42

We gave Beth peanuts. She has forgiven us...or so we think


----------



## Chadwick

They "seem" to forgive so quickly, but I don't know......


----------



## NubianFan

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Can anyone explain why I feel so drained on my days off?? I literally feel like I can't move.. All my muscles feel weak.. I just want to lay here forever.... My eyes feel like they could just close at any moment and stay that way for a very long time.. Like I always want a nap on my day off.. Even after I just woke up... I think I'm broken! :-(


Have you had your thyroid checked?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

My goats just had a cucumber feast of all the over ripe cucumbers from our garden XD cucumber juice was dripping from their chins..lol it was hilarious


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NubianFan said:


> Have you had your thyroid checked?


Yes, I just had a full blood panel run including thyroid.. They said I was normal but one inflammatory cell was high but I shouldn't worry about it..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Nice! We make cinnamon pickles out of overripe ones that are to die for, got the recipe from Amish friends. So good


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Wow cinnamon pickles?  that sounds pretty epic. 

Did they check your adrenal glands Dee? My thyroid they said was normal too but my adrenal glands were working overtime which makes me tired all the time like that. I'm on supplements for it right now and that's helping. Your iron level could be low too.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't trust doctors...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Wow cinnamon pickles?  that sounds pretty epic.
> 
> Did they check your adrenal glands Dee? My thyroid they said was normal too but my adrenal glands were working overtime which makes me tired all the time like that. I'm on supplements for it right now and that's helping. Your iron level could be low too.


How do they check adrenal glands? Is that in blood work or another test?

I love pickles and cinnamon!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I had the bloodworm run a couple months ago when I first started feeling really tired.. But now it's significantly worse.. I never used to be able to take a nap in the middle of the day, but now if I sit on the couch, I'm done.. And if I close my eyes I won't be getting up for hours..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I don't trust doctors...


I like you, you're my kind of person... :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah cinnamon sticks ans sugar vinegar syrup with red hot candies in it!

When I eat them I eat a jar full!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

*boo!*


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Emzi00 said:


> I like you, you're my kind of person... :lol:


Lol I wonder if you would still say that if u actually met me. Hahahaha

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma, I have a PM coming your way, hold on a bit... :shades: Top secret


----------



## Emzi00

Good Lord Lacie, how many times do I have to tell you not to scare me? :lol:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

HappyCaliGoats said:


> How do they check adrenal glands? Is that in blood work or another test?
> 
> I love pickles and cinnamon!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I don't trust doctors either  Which is why I go to a nurse practitioner that specializes in women. It's been working for me! They also found out I have pre diabetes...your insulin levels could be messed up as well just like mine. I'm trying to reverse that. I have a lot of things wrong with me XD Adrenals are something they usually don't test. It can be done as a blood test and a saliva test I believe. I think mine was a blood test though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no... There after you again Lacie? You can hide in my barn, I won't tell them where I live!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lol I wonder if you would still say that if u actually met me. Hahahaha


Probably, I get along with most animal people, and if I don't I would know within the first three minutes... :lol:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Chadwick said:


> Yeah cinnamon sticks ans sugar vinegar syrup with red hot candies in it!
> 
> When I eat them I eat a jar full!


OMW that sounds realllly good O.O


----------



## Chadwick

Pass notes in class and the teacher will read them out loud!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Emma, I have a PM coming your way, hold on a bit... :shades: Top secret


:greengrin: I feel special, lol.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Emzi00 said:


> Probably, I get along with most animal people, and if I don't I would know within the first three minutes... :lol:


Haha that's great your funny! I guess I would only know if I looked up and you had taken my car and gone to Lacie's lol!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, but they take 4days to make them!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Oh no... There after you again Lacie? You can hide in my barn, I won't tell them where I live!


No, that's clearly too obvious :chin: I'll just go hang out under houses and maybe find my lighters again 30 years later :lol: 
Again, I swear, nothing illegal  :shades:


----------



## Chadwick

Because one always misplaces lighters while doing perfectly legal activities!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha! I don't go under houses anymore! One time I went under my grandparents house I got bit by a black widow  that was the end of that adventure!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Best way to not misplace your lighters is to not have any.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My buck is extremely intrigued by my wethers massive horns! But he only tries to touch them when the wether is tied up! Haha he's a frady cat! Can't wait till he's bigger than the wether,


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Or does that mean lighters that were meant to be yours, are always misplaced........


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My sister has hair chalk... I'm letting her put some in my hair... Semi scared :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol sounds washable


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma... your box is full....again....


----------



## Emzi00

Last time I let anyone do anything with my hair it turned neon yellow.... Yeah, no thanks! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Chadwick said:


> Or does that mean lighters that were meant to be yours, are always misplaced........


No, it means I always misplace lighters while doing extremely legal activities  :lol:


----------



## nchen7

Dee, read up on adrenal fatigue


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lol sounds washable
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Well she's had pink in her hair for like two weeks now lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nchen7 said:


> Dee, read up on adrenal fatigue


Is this something that can be fixed naturally? Or do I have to go back to a doctor..... I'll read up a bit when I get back from milking. Back in a bit!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Naturally, with some minerals and vitamins.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh good, Dee, so come down, I'll give you a shot of multimin, and some e, a&d and that'll fix you right up! :slapfloor: :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's actually not looking too bad..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh good, Dee, so come down, I'll give you a shot of multimin, and some e, a&d and that'll fix you right up! :slapfloor: :lol:


:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Emma... your box is full....again....


Sorry, darn people keep trying to talk to me.... I wonder if they'll figure out I'm not social....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'll be back, I have to go milk....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I actually kinda like it! I did red


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Happy milking, Little-Bits-N-Pieces! (sorry, I forgot your name)


----------



## goathiker

Hey Dee, the Petco here is looking for dog bathers. Full benefits package, insurance, 401k, etc.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh good, Dee, so come down, I'll give you a shot of multimin, and some e, a&d and that'll fix you right up! :slapfloor: :lol:


I'll take it! Lol!

So Ni, if that's what it is how would I know what vitamins and minerals I need? How come I can keep my goats, dogs, cats, chickens and horse healthy but not myself!?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Hey Dee, the Petco here is looking for dog bathers. Full benefits package, insurance, 401k, etc.


Lol now just to figure out how to move all my animals to Oregon! Lol and I won't have to worry about a place to live, I'll stay with you! 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok, I'm gonna delete these but what does y'all think?


----------



## Emzi00

I like it Skyla.  Looks great.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks  I really want to get real red highlights now  I've wanted them for about a year now, just haven't done it lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Sometimes I think I want to do something with my hair and then I decide I better not. :lol: Some days I just feel like shaving it all off, I hate it..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Sometimes I think I want to do something with my hair and then I decide I better not. :lol: Some days I just feel like shaving it all off, I hate it..


Oh I know the feeling! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

At least I'm not alone, lol.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You have beautiful hair Skyla! And the red looks great on you!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I want to do something for Halloween this year... :chin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> At least I'm not alone, lol.


Lol!! I never know what to do with my hair! I'm horrible with hair!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> You have beautiful hair Skyla! And the red looks great on you!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Thank you


----------



## Emzi00

I'm terrible, I straighten it every day during the school year. It's fried now. :lol: When I get in a mood though I'll straighten it for a couple hours just because it helps with the stress. I can't curl it though, it won't hold hardly half an hour even with hair spray and all. So yeah, I've ruined my hair. :lol:


----------



## ThreeHavens

Skyla, you're so pretty!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!! I've ruined mine too! Mine doesn't stay curled either (unless it's humid.. Then it curls its self :roll: ) and I rarely straighten it cause I like never have time lol! But I've burnt my hair from trying to curl it! :lol: the lady that does my hair always tells me when she cuts it that I burnt it! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

thank you Danielle


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Emzi00 said:


> I'm terrible, I straighten it every day during the school year. It's fried now. :lol: When I get in a mood though I'll straighten it for a couple hours just because it helps with the stress. I can't curl it though, it won't hold hardly half an hour even with hair spray and all. So yeah, I've ruined my hair. :lol:


I used to do that too! And I had tons of highlights and at one point I had my whole head totally blonde! It was crazy.. Totally fried by the time I wanted to go back brunette.. It wouldn't hold color very long and still won't hold a curl very long..


----------



## Emzi00

It's just a well known fact that I've ruined my hair. :lol: As long as I continually straighten it, it looks fine. But if I don't... boy oh boy. It's like that awkward in between straight and curly where you have to do something with it because it doesn't ever look good.


----------



## goathiker

I like it Skyla. 


Sure Dee, do you want the room with the leaky roof or the one with plywood for a floor? 
You'll have to keep your dogs hidden in your room 'cause Yamhill county only allows 5 without a kennel licence.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Jill! 

Well, bed time for me  
Well try! Lol! My little sister is lecturing me on Dave right now :roll:


----------



## Emzi00

Night Skyla, sweet dreams... 
I should go to bed too because I have school Tuesday... but oh well, screw it... :lol: I'll sleep when I'm dead.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Hi!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> I like it Skyla.
> 
> Sure Dee, do you want the room with the leaky roof or the one with plywood for a floor?
> You'll have to keep your dogs hidden in your room 'cause Yamhill county only allows 5 without a kennel licence.


I'll just pretend they are goats lol! 
Night Skyla!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

G'Night...Oh, I'm getting a LaMancha doe if all works out


----------



## NubianFan

Watching Robin Williams in happier times.


----------



## goathiker

I just discovered that I have The Fisher King on VHS. Someday I'll watch it when I'm in the mood.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill I finally got that quest! I just gave it to all the goats tonight. It was funny, they all hated it except my big wether Eddie who proceeded to follow me after and try to eat the syringes out of my hand! Crazy boy!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

That's so funny. My bottle babies do stuff like that after they've grown.


----------



## NubianFan

I hope you get the doe Jill,
I am watching his interviews on Carson on youtube, such funny men both of them.


----------



## goathiker

She's a cutie.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> I absolutely hate that pic Lindsey.


Hater! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

yeah I saw you and Dave's back and forth on his thread I think she looks great! a real solid gal!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lovely doe Jill! What's With the torture device? Lol!

Yes Eddie was a bottle baby. And he was for sure the most pampered of them all! And surprisingly, was and still is the quietest!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens

Jill, she's so pretty!

HCG, if I'm not mistaken, that's a stand that can be used on horned as well as hornless goats.


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> Hater! :lol:


...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well whatever it is I don't really like it.. My goats would never stand for that lol! They will stand for hoof trims and milking but not torture! Hahahaha!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I don't get how that is torture? It is just a stand they stand on and have their head tied to so they don't jump down.


----------



## NubianFan

OH MY GOSH it is nearly 11 o clock, night all.....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Their head is tightly strapped to a metal stand... Not even any padding... Atleast on a milk stand nothing is tight..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

They were doing shots and wormer. The chain is plastic if they freak it will just break. It's a sheep shearing stand,


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Leslie! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Jill she is so pretty!! 

And yep Dee, a fitting stand/sheep sheering stand  no harm done  and it's easier to have them held down in a way that doing feet/giving shots is easy when you have a lot to do!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night for real now all :laugh: :wave:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol night!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok so I might have gone a little overboard with the word torture.. I just don't like the way it looks lol just my preference 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

No biggie, different people have different ways of handling their herd. Dave kids out over 40 does every year so the kids aren't tame. This doeling was a bottle baby though. She will compliment Dex really well.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I've been sitting here for nearly an hour trying to decide how to do a poster display. Needless to say I think I'll give up for the night and leave it for morning!

It's a 4-H/FFA poster for the livestock/ham sale on Tuesday. I made one last year with pictures I took of kids in our county showing animals/curing hams. They asked me if I would make another one with pictures I took this year. I don't mind, I'm just not overly creative lol

This is the one I made last year









Here's a picture of the one I've been working on this evening. Don't mind the lousy cell phone picture.










Nothing is glued on, I just kind of put it all on there to give me an idea of how to do it. 
I still have 3 pictures to try and find room for!

What I am wondering is, should I just make room, or cut the edges of the pictures off, and put them on colored stock paper <like I did the letters/4-H & FFA symbols on the new poster>, or just leave them be and make room for the other pictures.

For the bottom left side I have a cute cow sticker, barn goes in the bottom right side <haven't finished cutting it out>.


----------



## goathiker

There's quite a lot of room if you just scootch things around a bit. The letters could be moved up a bit. Some pics could be clipped but then they kind of lose the pattern if they are different sizes. I think they look really nice.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Jill, u still up? Any suggestions for a horse that colics often? We're walking him around now, and gave him banamine but wondering if there is a better solution than banamine?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Do you know why he Colics yet?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Not really.. The vet prescribed psyllium but he still colics.. But she is not consistent with giving it to him..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, the fiber can't help if it's not given consistently. Is he yours or boarded?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This is my aunts horse, they eat out of bath tubs, not off the ground and none of the other horses have this problem..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I wonder if this would help him. It did wonders for mine and i use it on my goats now.

http://www.animalhealthsolutionsinc.com/products/104-angel-maker.aspx


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did you have a horse that colics a lot? Do you think it is related to stress? This horse is not ridden a lot, he lives in pasture with other horses but he is a very nervous horse..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yes, it can be related to stress. The pony I had that coliced a lot was a small child's hunter. After I sold her she died of colic within 2 months. Made me feel really bad but, my boy had outgrown her...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did she colic ever before you sold her? My aunts boarder just. Over her horse somewhere else,into a small stall instead of pasture and he died of colic too..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

No, she never did here but, she had 60 acres of pasture with only 3 horses and 7 ponies on it. It's not just the stress factor though, the Angel Maker has all kinds of microbes for their gut in it as well. Is he wormed regularly?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No, prob once a year


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This horse has had on and off colic issues ever since she got him. And I'm not sure how long she has had him but I know it has been over 5 years.. Probably well over.. I'm just worried that her go to is banamine... Every time he colics she shoves some banamine in him.. Can he become immune to this? Is this bad for him to have too much? Last time he colics was when there was a fire down the street from our house.. Idk when it was but I know I posted it here so I might be able to find it if I had to


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, he probably has those worms that cause colic. Astrids? something like that. Horses should have rotating wormers every other month. Safeguard one time, Ivermectin the next, then Quest Plus. They are very high maintenance animals.


----------



## Jessica84

I know I'm butting in sorry  but have you tried treating him for being sanded?? I'm not a pro and Jill correct me if I'm wrong or she shouldn't try this. I've never really had horses colic except with my old mare I had. I had her for about 6 years and she kept doing the same thing as this guy. After the first 3 times she had colic I had moved her into a pen and fed hay in a feeder. She kept doing it. Someone had suggested (years later) giving mineral oil to flush her out. I tried it and she pooped sand balls out. I don't see how she picked up any sand here, always had her in the pasture with tall grass then moved to where she are out of a feeder but she still had sand. Probably wouldn't hurt to try??
And Jill since your up lol fast ? Can I use ivermectin pour on for alpacas


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yes, you can use Ivermectin for Alpacas. I think they use the injected type though. The wool would keep the pour on away from the skin. Maybe if you did it right after trimming? I'd put it where there was muscle though, not right on the backbone.

Sand colic could be the cause. Certainly wouldn't hurt anything to try. It's been years since I had horses.


----------



## ksalvagno

Pour on Ivomec doesn't work for alpacas. You need injectable. A study was done by Dr Anderson and the most effective was by injection. Pour on basically did nothing.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What kind of hay is he getting, and how much/what type of grain if any?


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you Jill . And happycaligoats I hope you didn't have to walk your aunts horse to long last night 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84

Oh Karen I totally didn't see your reply. Thank you too I'll go buy some injectable 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Making fried pork steaks and yellow rice for breakfast LOL so traditional....


----------



## ksalvagno

Whatever works!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> What kind of hay is he getting, and how much/what type of grain if any?


Thanx everyone for all the responses! He does not get any grain, he gets alfalfa at night and oat in the morning.. Then when she remembers he gets his psyllium with a mashed up cookie.. Which is supposed to help with sand colic but she is not consistent enough with it..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jessica84 said:


> I know I'm butting in sorry  but have you tried treating him for being sanded?? I'm not a pro and Jill correct me if I'm wrong or she shouldn't try this. I've never really had horses colic except with my old mare I had. I had her for about 6 years and she kept doing the same thing as this guy. After the first 3 times she had colic I had moved her into a pen and fed hay in a feeder. She kept doing it. Someone had suggested (years later) giving mineral oil to flush her out. I tried it and she pooped sand balls out. I don't see how she picked up any sand here, always had her in the pasture with tall grass then moved to where she are out of a feeder but she still had sand. Probably wouldn't hurt to try??
> And Jill since your up lol fast ? Can I use ivermectin pour on for alpacas
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


When they " flushed your horse out" did they administer the oil through a tube or just put it on her feed? How much oil?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trying to think of good reasons why I have to work today :lol: 
All I got is I get paid time and a half for nearly 7hrs... And an annoying person is coming over and I don't have to deal with them :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugh.. Well.. It's that time... :wave: talk to y'all later


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sounds like two pretty good reasons!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

See ya later!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I made the saffron yellow rice and my daughter tried to eat the whole skillet full!!! I guess she might have liked it..... :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm having pizza for breakfast


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want breakfast! I just had cereal a while ago.. That's not enough!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

I had a Greek pita and beer...lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That sounds good!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ni! I'm so glad your here! What kind of vitamins should I take?? I fee so drained..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

It was after 11 so it was justifiable! 

So muggy out today. Gonna hole in my house and organize. It's gonna be very exciting

Oh, Dee, I haven't forgotten about you. My response is half typed up at home. Will PM you when I'm done.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is there some kind of tired disease that goats can share with humans? I just posted a thread about my lazy buck and it made me wonder, what if we are both tired for the same reason?? What if we are sick? Ahh..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nchen7 said:


> It was after 11 so it was justifiable!
> 
> So muggy out today. Gonna hole in my house and organize. It's gonna be very exciting
> 
> Oh, Dee, I haven't forgotten about you. My response is half typed up at home. Will PM you when I'm done.


Ok thanks 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How can you have the energy to organize your house after a beer? I would nap lol! Kudos to you!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

It's just one beer....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

One beer makes me more tired.. I have a little kick after 2 or 3 lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Lol. Friend had to leave. And it's kind of depressing drinking by yourself in public. So I'm heading home and organizing. Exciting labour day!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I'm gonna eat every human vitamin I have and see if I start feeling better! It's weird, when I try to look at something that is more than 50 ft away it seems like the world is shaking.. Not that it feels like things are shaking, it looks like it.. It makes my eyes feel weird and heavy, they just want to be closed or half open


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I haven't had any caffeine today, maybe that's it! I'll go make some tea!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

I just PM'ed you. vitamins aren't the answer. they won't make you feel better. they should be used as a tool to aid in mending as they will not be the answer. plus, all the vitamins you need should be from your diet...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Got the pm! Thanx! My diet is the hardest thing to mend because I can't afford to eat good all the time.. And I don't have time or energy to cook a good meal.. Most of my dinners are frozen/ canned foods or top ramen lol I guess that would explain why my energy level sucks..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84

Happycaligoats-
I don't remember how much of the oil I used but I remember my mom said it was a lot lol.....the guy never said how much to use so I just went for it. I got her a pan of grain and just poured the oil over it. She was abused and a very tall horse so didn't want to fight trying to drench her. She ate it right up. I'm not sure how much to suggest to give maybe 1/2 a cup. I'm sure that would get some sand out if that's the problem then you could probably collect the poop and put in a Masson jar and shake it and the sand should go to the bottom so you could see it.......seems like it would work and give you a idea if that's what it is. Also do you have acorns??? Now that I'm remembering that was also something he had suggested looking for. If you do have them where he is you put poop in the Masson jar of water shake and the acorn shells will go to the top.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I gotta go get some food.. Looks like were having fast food.. I'll try to be better! I guess I have no one to blame for this but myself.. Have fun organizing! Thanx again!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Barium Poisoning *cough cough* Chemtrails


----------



## nchen7

ugh...chemtrails. so creepy what goes on behind the scenes


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugh... Only been working three hours and my feet are KILLING me


----------



## goathiker

I'm off to take DH to a movie. Be back in a couple hours. :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Take me with you Jill! I would much rather be at the movies the here!!


----------



## goathiker

That's too bad Skyla, hope your day gets better. 

Ni, if a person tried to make sense of all that goes on they'd probably go crazy.


----------



## nchen7

have a fun date Jill.

Skyla, it's half over! you can do it!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx Jessica, no acorns near him, but I will tell my aunt about the oil. He's a fatty so I don't know how much grain she will feel comfortable giving him.. Did you do this just once?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg! Jill! Am I going to die? Is my buck going to die?? 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ni, instead of going into fast food sandwiches with my bf, I went next door and got all the fixins for some healthy fruit and veggie smoothies!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I got apples, bananas, kale, frozen Greek yogurt, frozen strawberries blueberries and blackberries! Oh and frozen mangos! I hope I can make a good smoothie! Lol it will be packed with natural vitamins! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I smell like buck. :lol: In related news Bear is peeing on himself now.... in unrelated but still kinda related news I almost got in a car wreck today...


----------



## ThreeHavens

Are you okay, Emma?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no! How? Are you ok?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

sounds yum Dee!


----------



## nchen7

what happened Emma? are you ok?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh and carrots! Idk what I m going to put in first! So many endless possibilities! I hope it comes out ok!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Oh yeah I'm fine. :lol: I don't trust old people to drive me anywhere now... It's cool, no harm done.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And now I'm at subway in my lunch 

Glad your ok Emma!


----------



## Chadwick

My wife is really badly anemic, she says things look like they are shaking.

Noticed lately that they are spraying at dusk and just before dawn here, trying to hide it by doing it at dark. Nothing during the day though!


----------



## NubianFan

Just watched hunting the abominable snowman... interesting very interesting....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Bloodwork showed no anemia.. Bunt that doctor was a quack.. Dunno if I can even trust his results...
I just made my smoothie with a carrot, some kale, frozen peach Greek yogurt, strawberries, blueberries, blackberries, and mangoes! It was so good even the guys liked it! I didn't think it would be good so I didn't make very much and they are all sad that they don't each get one! Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

eew Chad. what are they spraying?


----------



## nchen7

glad you enjoyed your smoothie!


----------



## ariella42

I think I figured out where my cheese making was going wrong. I didn't realize that raw milk requires less rennet, so I've been doing recipes designed for pasteurized milk with the exact amounts listed. The last batch was pretty good, but still had a slightly bitter taste (caused by too much rennet, because the milk was sweet and delicious). At least I'm on the right track now.

I'm currently doing something rennet-less, though - I have some yogurt incubating right now


----------



## ariella42

Dee, I'm glad your smoothie was a hit  A healthy diet can make a world of difference in how you feel. My husband and I have been stuck in a convenience-food wasteland recently because we've both been so busy with work/school and projects, and we definitely feel drained a lot. When we were eating more made-from-scratch meals with lots of veggies and fruits for snacks, we felt much better. We really need to make an effort to break out of this. A smoothie sounds like an excellent idea


----------



## nchen7

juicing really helps too. gonna have some beet, pear and ginger later tonight.


----------



## Chadwick

nchen7 said:


> eew Chad. what are they spraying?


Geo engineering spray planes, fill the whole sky with lines of particulate........eww is right!


----------



## nchen7

Chad, I think I just vomited in my mouth.  that is disgusting!!! what are they spraying for???


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I forgot to put the apples in my smoothie! I think I need another one cuz I'm super tired and it's hot outside!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

To reiterate Leslie's question, anyone heard from Stephanie ( NY ) ?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Someone needs to invent a food pill that contains all the nutrients I need so I can just take 1 with a glass of water three times a day lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

It's basically weather changing by way of chemicals, no one really knows exactly what they spray, barium, aluminum..........


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Now I want an apple kale smoothie.. Anyone know how to make that taste good? Like what should be the apple: kale ratio? Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Yuck a food pill three times a day? Then goes away all the wonderful variety of food and the flavors, textures, colors, scents... ewww no thanks.... I love my food too much. 
And kale doesn't really make much taste in a smoothie, but just apple and kale would be odd, do you have banana or yogurt still? I would do a quick internet search for recipes.


----------



## nchen7

do a kale salad with apples on top.

and I agree with Leslie. I love food. a food pill won't be very much fun. plus, we're all different, so one pill that works for you will most likely not work for me....

Chad, no, I haven't seen Stephanie on for a while. maybe she's super busy on her farm in the summer?


----------



## Chadwick

It's people soylent green is people !!!


----------



## Chadwick

I could do a food pill, I have the same breakfast and lunch everyday so....

I just still want my coffee!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Like chad said to me yesterday, eating is over rated! Lol! Do y'all have jamba juice where u live? They make an awesome apple kale smoothie! All the nutrients of kale and tastes mostly like apple! It's sooo good! That's what I want now! I do have bananas and frozen yogurt, I shuld put that in too! Ok smoothie trial #2 is a go!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

I don't think we have that here. I dunno. I try not to buy too much out. I just made my juice. a little too bitter this time. lol


----------



## ariella42

Dee, you're making me want to use the yogurt I'm making for smoothies :lol:

I've been seriously considering doing a veggie juice "fast" for a few days to break out of my bad habits. Basically, I'd be drinking veggie juice during the day and eating a light, healthy meal for dinner. I think it might be what my body needs to help me reset.


----------



## Chadwick

I have a serious weakness for milkshakes, I know way less healthy than yogurt but.......

I have a hard time passing local icecream joints if I know they make shakes!


----------



## nchen7

good plan Ariella. try also a really wholesome soup at night (vegan if possible). my friend did that for like 3 weeks, and she lost a TON of weight and looked super healthy. I'm getting ready to do a juice fast...


----------



## nchen7

I wish they make milkshakes really small sizes. I can only have a few sips, and I'm done. most of the time it's a giant glass, and I just want to vomit after. too much milk and sugar! the whipped cream is nice. but I can eat that all on its own....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

...


----------



## nchen7

Lacie, are you part of the scrapies program? rather, your herd?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope. What brings that up?


----------



## nchen7

just wondering which herds on TGS who has it. in the future, I want to get really good girls (too lazy to breed up), and I figure it would be easier to bring in the top goats from the US instead of getting okay ones here and bringing in a few bucks


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I was just thinking the same thing after drinking round 2! Not exactly a juice but I did not use any yogurt in this one, just 2 apples, lots of kale (stem removed), a hand full of grapes and topped it off with 6 blackberries! It's delicious! Very fibrous from the apples though!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ariella42 said:


> Dee, you're making me want to use the yogurt I'm making for smoothies :lol:
> 
> I've been seriously considering doing a veggie juice "fast" for a few days to break out of my bad habits. Basically, I'd be drinking veggie juice during the day and eating a light, healthy meal for dinner. I think it might be what my body needs to help me reset.


Wow my pad didn't load all the other posts before I tried to send that reply to ariella! Lol!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This smoothie diet is making me hungry... I want chips and dip.. And a cheese burger...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

Dee, I was wondering if that was to me, haha!

Ni, when we were eating well earlier in the year, I started making veggie or veggie and barley soups. I'd make a huge batch, and we'd eat on it for a few days. The rest I'd freeze in individual containers so I could put one in the fridge to thaw the night before for work. It worked really well!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That sounds good Ariella! How can I make veggie barley soup? Do I need a crock pot?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

mmmm...veggie barley soup! yummmm!!! I put hulled barley in the pot after I put onions in, and "pop" the barley like popcorn. I did that by accident once, and I've been doing it ever since. 

Dee, you don't need a crock pot for soup, but it makes it super easy. and drink water if you're hungry. wait 20 min before you eat


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You mean barley turns int a popcorn like substance? Yum!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think Jill should be back from the movie by now... Where's Jill??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

Ni, I like that idea! I just use regular uncooked barley. I sautee my onions and garlic to bring out the flavor, then through everything else in.


----------



## goathiker

I'm here I'm here geeze :wink:


----------



## nchen7

it pops, not quite like popcorn, but there is a pop. it's quite cute! or wait...do the barley first THEN add in onions and garlic (don't want those to burn)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill!!! I have been waiting for you I posted a thread about my bucking and now I'm worried that something is wrong with him more than I was b4.. I thought he was just lazy...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

how was the movie and date Jill?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And what did u see?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I think he has some small amount of damage to his gut from the cocci and needs a better mineral source.


----------



## goathiker

It was great. We saw Guardians Of The Galaxy. It was really funny.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Never heard of that movie. I like funny movies, I should look it up!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm glad you agree with what was said about my buck, hopefully that's all it is.. I heard manna pro is a good mineral, what do you suggest? Is the sweetlix good?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

The sweet lix meat maker 8 16 is good for wethers and bucks. The have a dairy mineral too so that it's not medicated.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is that what you use? Can the boys have the dairy mineral?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I found that on their website but for some reason I can't read any thing about it. I can not read the title and it says product description, looks like I should be able to scroll down, but I can't...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah they can have the dairy mineral, it's the same just without the Rumensin added. I use custom minerals made by one of the feed mills here.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Of course you do! Lol! Tell the feed mill to send me some! Haha!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> just wondering which herds on TGS who has it. in the future, I want to get really good girls (too lazy to breed up), and I figure it would be easier to bring in the top goats from the US instead of getting okay ones here and bringing in a few bucks


Ah, I see. Do they have to have their scrapies to go to Canada? I don't think Kristi is part of the program :chin:


----------



## goathiker

Put your curser on the orange triangle and move it sideways.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I can move the orange triangle.. But it looks like there should be something below it.. It won't let me scroll down at all 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Right at the bottom there's a PDF file that can be downloaded.


----------



## nchen7

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ah, I see. Do they have to have their scrapies to go to Canada? I don't think Kristi is part of the program :chin:


ya....they have to be certified or something. Jill knows....lol. I looked into it, and there was SUPPOSED to be this list of okay'ed farms in the US, but I can't seem to find that list anymore. and from what I remember, I didn't recognize any of the herd names except for Redwood Hills


----------



## nchen7

I'm feeling slightly hungry, but it's too late to eat


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nope.. I don't see that.. It's probably this stupid iPad.. It doesn't do anything right..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> ya....they have to be certified or something. Jill knows....lol. I looked into it, and there was SUPPOSED to be this list of okay'ed farms in the US, but I can't seem to find that list anymore. and from what I remember, I didn't recognize any of the herd names except for Redwood Hills


Hmm, well, if its not a pain in the butt, I'd consider enrolling to export them, as long as there isn't inspectors out all the time, and I don't have to tag them.


----------



## nchen7

i'll have to figure it out. maybe I should just badger the bigger dairies for their does.... or get some from quebec (bleh...dealing with French ppl....)


----------



## Emzi00

Ni, check out Sunrise Farm, Ziggy has some really nice goats... he exports goats all the time all over the world.


----------



## nchen7

thanks Emma!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I *think* Noble Springs may too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Idk how far/close this farm is from you...
http://hazyday.m.webs.com/site/mobi...d432d271ae1e5d82ecc9e3&fb_sig_network=fw#2023


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla, no, they have Colquitts in their herd. I care too much about Ni...


----------



## Emzi00

Oh my goodness, first day of high school tomorrow.... I'm going to die.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:roll: I don't see why you hate them so much.. I've seen FAR worse! I don't think they are all that bad.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Oh my goodness, first day of high school tomorrow.... I'm going to die.


Lol! You'll do fine


----------



## nchen7

Emma, you'll do great in highschool!

which herd has the Colquitts? I've seen Hazy Day in person, and a lot of their girl's udders are weird and not really well attached.


----------



## Emzi00

Hazy Day. The one Redwood buck is by a Colquitts... 

Can we say anaphylactic shock? :lol: They changed my schedule around a bit so I have no clue where a couple classes are... :lol:


----------



## ariella42

I really want thisplace. Sadly, by the time we're in the market, I'm sure it will be sold. http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/550-Patricia-Rd-Black-Mountain-NC-28711/80880204_zpid/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> Emma, you'll do great in highschool!
> 
> which herd has the Colquitts? I've seen Hazy Day in person, and a lot of their girl's udders are weird and not really well attached.


That's them for you. Bringing you bad udders, crap for rear legs, shallow bodies and split teats.
I refuse to have them in my herd. I don't know how they do it....

Nothing against the people persay, I just don't like how they change the alpines to their tastes.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But in other news... I guess I'm bringing the 4 does to Kristi to see Emperor. I'll be retaining a buck from Coup to use on all the does next year.

Also, I have discovered that when Coup is on flat ground, her rump is perfectly level, no set up required! :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I. Am. A.








:lol: :ROFL:


----------



## nchen7

exciting! can't wait to see those kids.


----------



## Emzi00

Well, you obviously aren't bringing them to see Dale.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My stinkies


----------



## Emzi00

Don't everyone post at once. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Well, you obviously aren't bringing them to see Dale.


*hiss* Ehem! He who shall not be named! And god no, not him!....


----------



## ndwarf

Emzi00 said:


> Oh my goodness, first day of high school tomorrow.... I'm going to die.


If you do die, can I have your goats? :lol: :smile: Don't worry, you will be great!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Also, in not relevant but other news... I was almost assassinated by Moon a few minutes ago :lol: I was eating an apple by the fence and she ran up to the fence full speed, got up on her hind legs, hooked her front legs on the top wire and stretched as far as she could to get my apple! :slapfloor: :ROFL: :lol:
I shared with her after she got off the fence :lol:


----------



## ndwarf

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I. Am. A.
> View attachment 77481
> 
> 
> :lol: :ROFL:


Along the same lines...
Dettol kills 99.9% of germs, like that 0.1 percent, you are a legend.


----------



## Emzi00

You...shared..? :shock:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well my living room just got flooded and now all the water is off in my house!  oh yay!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> You...shared..? :shock:


As hard as it was, yes, yes I did. It was a really good apple too! :yum:


----------



## Emzi00

ndwarf said:


> If you do die, can I have your goats? :lol: :smile: Don't worry, you will be great!!


I already willed them to Lacie. :lol: You can't have my money either, I promised someone else she could have it if/when I die.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And I remember why I don't like coke.. Makes me queasy


----------



## NubianFan

Pipsqueak and Dru battled over a couple of tomatoes today


----------



## nchen7

I can't remember the last time I drank a coke...


----------



## NubianFan

And no one is allowed to die....


----------



## NubianFan

And I am mad that I didn't get to see the pics of Skyla's hair.......


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> I can't remember the last time I drank a coke...


That's the first time I've had one in a long while..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Here Leslie  I'll post them again just for you  LOL!


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> And no one is allowed to die....


But the scary reality is that we are all going to die eventually and years and years from now our life here on this earth probably won't mean a darned thing to anyone or anything.


----------



## Sylvie

I know, I'm one of those people who silently like and never post... :type::eyeroll:

Anyway, today I picked up a doe from visiting a buck, then stopped at a gas station. You should have seen peoples' faces when they saw what animal I had in back of my van! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sylvie said:


> I know, I'm one of those people who silently like and never post... :type::eyeroll:
> 
> Anyway, today I picked up a doe from visiting a buck, then stopped at a gas station. You should have seen peoples' faces when they saw what animal I had in back of my van! :lol:


Oh I know what you mean! :lol: happens to us all the time!! :ROFL:


----------



## nchen7

nice hair Skyla! so long!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks  

It is long! I need to get it cut! I want it layered again..


----------



## nchen7

I don't think I can deal with long hair. I got mine cut 2 months ago, and she thinned it out too much. it didn't grow out very nice....so disappointed. at least it wasn't an expensive place.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't like short hair.. Lol! I have my hair up near all summer, but I do enjoy it down


----------



## NubianFan

I love it Skyla!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Leslie  I want to get it really done that color  I had to rinse my hair this morning (cause it was getting red EVERYWHERE) and you can't see it all that well anymore  
So when I get it cut, I want to talk my dad into letting me get highlights


----------



## Chadwick

Emma, the morning of my first day of high school I ate breakfast way too late and spilled a bowl of milk in my lap, no time to change, I smelled so bad by lunchtime!

Now I missed your hair twice! Man I got bad timing!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Sorry Chad  here


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm gonna head to bed.. I'll TTY'allL  

Chad, I'll leave the pics up for you till the AM  lol


----------



## goathiker

My stupid goats figured out how to break into the field behind the one they're clearing. I was saving that one for this winter because it's all timber with underbrush so they'll be protected from the rain. Now I have to decide if it's worth fixing the fence or just let them be. They only get to use it until next May anyway.


----------



## Chadwick

Nice hair! I feel privileged to have seen it!!!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Chance is losing his first baby tooth...  I feel soo....motherly...like.... lol poor baby....

Oh and nice hair Skyla!! I want Red hair so bad...I got red highlights a few months ago...but they kinda turned...well...orange


----------



## goathiker

Aww, he's growing up. Hey I heard you want an Alpine. Do you like Chamoisee? She's going for meat prices right now just to move her before winter.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Yeah he is  lol 
I do love them!! And she is gorgeous ^.^ I would love her! I don't think the rest of my family would though...lol they are still on the rocks about me begging to get a couple more does. They know we need some though. lol I'm sure we will have to get a milk goat sometime in the future too, for bottle babies, just in case. Just because, I will mention her to them. See what they say. lol


----------



## goathiker

I have an alien as well if you prefer.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ah! Jill, I want an alpine! We finally got the flood in the house fixed.. Sheesh that was an ordeal!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Haha adorable Jill!! I like aliens


----------



## goathiker

She's a nice wide deep girl with a cute little udder. This is her grandma on her sire's side.


----------



## goathiker

Here's the Alpines grandmother on her sire's side


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want an alpine but they make too much milk!... I can barely use all the milk from my one Nubian..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So Coup is getting to be more and more awesome.... her milk tastes just like really creamy cows milk! (I was feeling brave and tried it tonight because we are out of cow milk, lol) I was really hoping it would taste good, because it smelt like cow milk in the bucket, and it does! :lol: :yum:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I want an alpine but they make too much milk!... I can barely use all the milk from my one Nubian..


Well then you probably shouldn't get one from me... :lol: or maybe just feed alfalfa pellets, and don't feed for production? :shrug: :chin:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's comforting, I thought my goat was weird because her milk tastes like cows milk lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I breed mine to make just about a gallon a day. Remember? Mine are Nubian/Alpine Experimentals. The LaMancha is 1/8 Nubian 5/8 Alpine and 1/2 LaMancha.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well every doe has a different taste to her milk, but it should never taste bad. I have only encountered one doe with horrid milk, it was disgusting, couldn't even taste it because the smell was all you needed, so goaty!  

But Coup is perfect in every way so far, except that she is very picky, like a certain somebody I know :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The only other milk I have tasted from a goat was from my boer, surprisingly it smelled and tasted like creamy cows milk also! I hope I never encounter bad milk.. I will be scared to drink it again lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> I breed mine to make just about a gallon a day. Remember? Mine are Nubian/Alpine Experimentals. The LaMancha is 1/8 Nubian 5/8 Alpine and 1/2 LaMancha.


How does their milk taste? I've always wondered about the other breeds.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill, I need a real alpine! With my luck if I get an alpine/Nubian it will have the Nubian voice! Hahaha


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Guinen's milk is very rich it has a little yellow tint it contains so much cream. It has just a bit of a sharp cheese taste to it. Hers makes the best cottage cheese and spread. 

Barbara Gene's is just like cow's milk in every way. 

I don't keep or breed to noisy goats. My girls only talk at milking time and when we pull their kids. 

My goals are homestead goats with good temperments, that can milk well on limited food, and are good mothers. 

I wonder how much they would milk if I fed them like Lacie :scratch:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! My aunt says I feed my goats too much... I have 5 big bags of grain in the back room of my house, and she looks at them and says " I don't even have that much for my horses!" I told her I care about my goats more then she cares about her horses lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Every 2 weeks I buy 6 bags of alfalfa pellets, 2 bags of whole oats, plus hay, minerals, and kelp as needed. Right now they have lots of brush to eat and if I feed too much hay they won't do a good job on that.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wish I had more browse for them right now... That water bursting at my house was terrible for our drought...

Hey I still didn't get pix of the tillamook herds!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's a lot of alfalfa pellets! How many goats do you have? I go through 3-4 flakes of alfalfa and 3-4 flakes of grass hay plus however much grain twice a day for my 6 goats


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

13 of my own and 2 boarders. :shrug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Im pretty sure a 50# bag of alfalfa pellets lasts my 6 goats about a month..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But 3 of my goats are pets and don't need as much grains


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I don't normally buy alfalfa hay or very much orchard grass at $18.99 a bale. I feed out about 15 lbs of pellets a day and only 3 or 4 flakes of hay right now. I have be down to 8 goats very soon. It's just too expensive to feed them through the winter.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya I think I'm going to get rid of the little Nygmy wether and stay at five for this winter, see what happens next year..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Only my milk does are getting oats right now. The others have all of this.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well geeze if I had that.. Lol! My goats get alfalfa pellets, oats, BOSS, and a tiny bit of beet pulp, and calf manna, twice a day plus the hay.. And the only ones that r fat are the big wether and the Pygmy doe.. Neither of which need to be fat...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Gotta turn in.. Work tomorrow  have a good night!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

G'Night ttyl


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Chance is losing his first baby tooth...  I feel soo....motherly...like.... lol poor baby....
> 
> Oh and nice hair Skyla!! I want Red hair so bad...I got red highlights a few months ago...but they kinda turned...well...orange


Thats what I'm scared of happening... :/y hair dresser told me cause my hair is so dark it would turn orange..


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, I wish I could take your alien!!! I don't have space! Ugh, I need a bigger barn!


----------



## ndwarf

Good morning all, I see the assassins have failed.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My lovely breakfast today


----------



## nchen7

cake??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes... I was too lazy to make eggs... Heh.. I took all the frosting off though! Lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do I have to go to work today?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

yes, yes you do have to go to work today....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw darn... 

Spicy foods give me hiccups, I was hiccuping so bad last night I threw up  but then the hiccups stopped lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ni, I was hoping you were going to call my boss with a ransom and tell him I have been kidnapped to Canada! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

uhh... I could do that, but then I would likely get arrested. I don't want black suburbans to show up at my house. lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: I so can't put makeup on myself! :ROFL:


----------



## nchen7

why are you wearing makeup? I hate wearing makeup!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm not now! I washed it off! Lol!
Idk though.. :shrug: just feel like being slightly girly I guess. :shrug: lol!


----------



## nchen7

oh, then that's fun! and, good practice for when you WANT to wear makeup out in public


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh well, I'm going to work lol! Thus the reason I washed it off :lol: my mom came out and the eye liner didn't really come off and she thought it looked nice lol! Then she fixed the rest lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I'm off to work too! Bye!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ndwarf

nchen7 said:


> why are you wearing makeup? I hate wearing makeup!


Try wearing full stage makeup, I have to wear foundation, mascara, eye shadow, eyeliner, lipstick, lip liner, and blush when I am in a play. You don't want to know how long it takes to put on. And it takes FOREVER to take off.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's not full stage makeup without fake lashes though  :lol: No contouring? Highlighting? Filled brows?


----------



## nchen7

ndwarf said:


> Try wearing full stage makeup, I have to wear foundation, mascara, eye shadow, eyeliner, lipstick, lip liner, and blush when I am in a play. You don't want to know how long it takes to put on. And it takes FOREVER to take off.


at least there's a reason for you to wear all that makeup. it's when I see girls who do that EVERYDAY that I feel sorry for. how insecure are you to have to wear that much makeup on a day?


----------



## margaret

Emzi00 said:


> Ni, check out Sunrise Farm, Ziggy has some really nice goats... he exports goats all the time all over the world.


Yeah he's got some nice goats, I showed for him last year at the state fair. I considered buying a buck from him but the prices were too high for me to spend since he didn't have pictures of the dam.


----------



## ndwarf

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It's not full stage makeup without fake lashes though  :lol: No contouring? Highlighting? Filled brows?


No fake lashes, but contures, highlights, and concealer.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My oldest daughter was like that. Basically reconstructing her entire face everyday with makeup, and back when she was a teen, overplucked eyebrows was quite the trend, and she ruined her's, they never grew back full.


----------



## nchen7

that's so sad Lacie! hope your daughter has figured out she's more beautiful without all the makeup than with!

the other day, we drove by a woman on the side of the street (no...not a hooker this time). she had SO MUCH plastic surgery done to herself. face pulled WAAYYY back, collagen lips, boobs, probably lipo and butt implants. it's so sad to see that! but also, a little comical as she's a walking caricature.

Thanks for the input Margaret! I'm still compiling a list of where I would buy in the future.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She's realized who she is now and rarely ever wears makeup, only on special occasions will she wear any, and even then it's a minimum. Her eyebrows still don't look so great with her face shape, and she's forever stuck with the Pamela Anderson eyebrows, but she has come to accept her face for what it is. 
Now, my youngest daughter, as far as makeup goes, she only fills in her eyebrows everyday because for whatever reason, her hair keeps getting darker and her eyebrows are still blond :scratch: So she fills them in a dark brown to match her hair, and that's it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And as far as the people with plastic surgery, when you go that far, you just look ridiculous and fake! 
I know a girl (she's my friends daughter) who has had it all pretty much, boobs, butt, nose, jaw, cheeks, lips, etc, and it's all pretty much for her line of work, so she can keep making money. (she's a stripper).
I can see changing one thing you don't like, or something like that, but your entire body, that is thousands and thousands of dollars just so people will look at you. Just sad...


----------



## nchen7

I need to fill out my eyebrows too (not everyday b/c I'm super duper lazy) b/c I don't have enough hair. lol. my bf laughs at me b/c I have about 40 eye lashes on each eye, and even though I have enough eyebrow hairs to make my eyebrow shape, it's quite sparse.

there should be some code of ethics for plastic surgeons. it's not right the stuff they do to people, esp people who get too much done.

it's rainy today and there's a farmer's market I want to go to. but my laziness and the lack of wanting to get wet is preventing me from leaving my place


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, well whatever you do, do not turn to fake lashes :lol: My daughter got a free box from hong kong, they are supposed to be "natural" lashes.... Lol, they went all the way up to the middle of her eyebrows :ROFL:

And it's super duper dry here, still.... :ROFL:


----------



## nchen7

no no. no fake lashes. or those lash extending thingies people are using now....the chemical/hormone that makes your lashes grow but darkens your eyes?

you want some rain? it's thundering too.....


----------



## sassykat6181

Ni, here's a pic. Waiting on approval from the soap forum so I can post


----------



## nchen7

maybe it wasn't blended enough? when you post, make sure to put all details so people will know how to help you. e.g. recipe, method, any changes from usual, etc.

the forum has TONS of info.


----------



## -cheyenne-

Im new to 'the goat spot' so im still trying to learn how to use it. I have several goats and I was wondering how much should I feed my pregnant does?


----------



## Chadwick

Nice toes Katrina! Hahaha


----------



## COgoatLover25

-cheyenne- said:


> Im new to 'the goat spot' so im still trying to learn how to use it. I have several goats and I was wondering how much should I feed my pregnant does?


Hey  Welcome to the Goat Spot! 
How far along are your does? Are they underweight? I usually just give grass/alfalfa hay throughout their pregnancy unless they are underweight then I add grain to their diet


----------



## Chadwick

I like women with no makeup, so much prettier than with it....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ahh! work is so busy today... And I got bit by a little doxie that was fed up with his nails being trimmed  then I went to an jan to get the quest I orders and they got the wrong one! They got the plus.. So I was like whatever I'll get it anyway.. Then it was almost 30 bucks so I said forget it it's only 14 at TSC and 13 for the one I actually wanted! I hope my day gets better when I get home! As long as the fix on the leaky pipe held I think I should be good.. Otherwise I will come home to a flooded living room lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I like a little eye liner and mascara on myself.. Other than that I never really have figured out how to use other make up so I just don't lol! I don't like my face to look like it was colored on!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Ni, guess what! I had more of that kale apple shake today for my mid morning snack and it kept me pretty full so I only needed half a sandwich for lunch!  and I have enough energy to get me through our busy schedule! I'm sure I'm gonna crash when I get home though


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

Those are my daughters toes lol. Mine are painted pink! I was cutting up the gone-wrong soap and asked to her to take the pic so everyone could see it. She's 4 and she took a pretty good pic....at least it's not blurry 

* and I always wear sandals/shoes


----------



## Chadwick

Those feet look long, must be the reflection.....


----------



## Chadwick

Hello?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I can't wait to eat these pies I made :lol: Brownie crust, with caramel topping the brownie crust, with chocolate mousse, and a vanilla whipped topping :yum:


----------



## Chadwick

Ooooohhhhhhh, that sounds ggggggoooooooooooooddddddd!


----------



## Chadwick

Anyone else have the server crash?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chadwick said:


> Anyone else have the server crash?


Mine did...


----------



## Chadwick

Ok, at least it isn't personal !!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! I hate when it does that  oh well, I had to go milk so it pushed me out the door  lol


----------



## Chadwick

How long does it take to milk a well behaved doe? Just curious


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I can't wait to eat these pies I made :lol: Brownie crust, with caramel topping the brownie crust, with chocolate mousse, and a vanilla whipped topping :yum:


Hey, have I mentioned that I love you? Because I'll be right there, save me a piece. I'll bring some cookies. :yum:


----------



## Emzi00

It was crashed for me too. I just listened to a Brant and Sherri podcast to pass the time.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chadwick said:


> How long does it take to milk a well behaved doe? Just curious


Well the Nigies about two minuets start to finish (washing udder milking teat spray ect.) the standards a bit closer to five give or take


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> It was crashed for me too. I just listened to a Brant and Sherri podcast to pass the time.


*tear* the good ole days...  lol


----------



## Emzi00

They still do podcasts together, but Air1 just isn't the same..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They do?! OMGosh!! I did not know that!! Eek! Yay!!


----------



## nchen7

Lacie, now I want pie or something sweet. argh! and all I have at home is stinking blackberries (like 1/4 pint...not enough to make a pie). plus, now that I'm by myself, there's no sense making a pie. I'd just eat it all and get super fat.....


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla, go to branthansen.com He has a blog and everything too. They do podcasts together.


----------



## Emzi00

Ni, at least if you get super fat from it, you're getting fat the right way!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Skyla, go to branthansen.com He has a blog and everything too. They do podcasts together.


Woot! Thanks Emma!


----------



## Chadwick

That's faster than I expected for the milking!

What's Air1 and who are those folks?

Everyone stop saying pie! Ah, I want a brownie pie!


----------



## goathiker

Interesting goings on...11 commercial airline jets have been stolen by Islamic militants, just before the anniversary of 9/11.


----------



## Chadwick

Nice, so we got that going for us!


----------



## nchen7

Emzi00 said:


> Ni, at least if you get super fat from it, you're getting fat the right way!


true! there's a resto in the city that makes THE BEST biscuits. sooo buttery, light and fluffy. you KNOW it's all fat in there to make it taste so good. I could really get fat on that as well....

Jill, that's so scary. it's ridiculous over there. I'm glad the bf got back safe. he flew back yesterday


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chadwick said:


> That's faster than I expected for the milking!
> 
> What's Air1 and who are those folks?
> 
> Everyone stop saying pie! Ah, I want a brownie pie!


I haven't timed myself in a long while.. So I could be slower too.. But on a good day that's about how it feels  lol!

Air1 is a Christian radio station.. Brand and Sherri had the afternoon show on there and are no longer on there (  )


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sure is pretty scary :/


----------



## nchen7

Chad.....pie.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> Chad.....pie.


:lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Nice! I'll check that out! (Radio)

I thought like 10-15 min to milk would be my expected answer.....wrong!


----------



## goathiker

I've got about a million cherries, vanilla pudding, a pint of heavy cream, and 4 pie crusts. chad chad


----------



## Chadwick

Thank you Ni, see you all could learn a lot from Ni!

That is the only acceptable response to that!!!


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, air1 is all the stuff the kids at my old church camp listened to......a bit to new age for a half grey bearded guy!


----------



## Emzi00

Shopping carts.


----------



## Emzi00

It's still really good Chad, I prefer rock music myself, and they have some good older rock songs. But my "older" isn't really for you.. :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

????


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chadwick said:


> Oh, air1 is all the stuff the kids at my old church camp listened to......a bit to new age for a half grey bearded guy!


Yah  i don't love the rap and rocky stuff, but the rest is good  
I like K-Love a lot too  but Brant and Sherri are AWESOME!!


----------



## nchen7

Chad, you get faster the more you milk. Dave (TDG-farms) hand milks the girls there...well, his wife does. they have about 40 or 50 girls to milk twice a day. if she spent 15 min on each, it would take FOREVER


----------



## Chadwick

Go ahead what's older, like early 2000s?


----------



## nchen7

Jill, I would like a million cherries please. cherry season was unbelievably short this year here! like 2 weeks! that's not enough time to get sick of cherries. I must wait until next year to enjoy them.


----------



## Chadwick

After about 98 all the music I have listened to is 100-700 yr old traditional irish instrumental music so......I'm a little behind on the times!


----------



## Emzi00

Chadwick said:


> Go ahead what's older, like early 2000s?


A lot of the Lifehouse songs I like are late 90s early 2000s. But then again I also listen to Van Halen and Mötley Crüe.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, but which van halen???

Hahaha


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Chadwick said:


> How long does it take to milk a well behaved doe? Just curious


Takes about a minute, maybe 2 if they are hard to milk (small orifices).


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Shopping carts.


I hate you!....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I hope Coup is happy! I spent $24 for a bale of alfalfa just for her because she doesn't know how to eat oat hay! :GAAH: Spoiled brat is used to having all the good stuff shaken out for her and having the stem thrown away.

Rather embarrassing having to ask for a really leafy bale because you bought a weird goat from some guy. I'm going to have to ask him what her "good morning apple" is too, because it obviously ain't granny smith! Better not be some exotic import apple that cost $5 a piece! :lol: Knowing him, it probably is :hair: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well I hope Coup is happy! I spent $24 for a bale of alfalfa just for her because she doesn't know how to eat oat hay! :GAAH: Spoiled brat is used to having all the good stuff shaken out for her and having the stem thrown away.
> 
> Rather embarrassing having to ask for a really leafy bale because you bought a weird goat from some guy. I'm going to have to ask him what her "good morning apple" is too, because it obviously ain't granny smith! Better not be some exotic import apple that cost $5 a piece! :lol: Knowing him, it probably is :hair: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


Lol when I first got temperance she would only eat the leafy part of the alfalfa too! She learned.. It took a couple months though

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Did you seed her apple and cut it into bite sized pieces? :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Did you seed her apple and cut it into bite sized pieces? :slapfloor:


Oh god, that's probably the entire problem! :lol: Nope, haven't tried that yet. It's kind of hard to feed her, she's worse than Babette! :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

I think you bought a goat from my long lost brother!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Snazzy! 
http://burlington.craigslist.org/clo/4634211105.html


----------



## -cheyenne-

COgoatLover25 said:


> Hey  Welcome to the Goat Spot!
> How far along are your does? Are they underweight? I usually just give grass/alfalfa hay throughout their pregnancy unless they are underweight then I add grain to their diet


Umm... I would say about three four months. No they are not under weight. I already give two lbs. of grain a day...


----------



## Chadwick

What else do they get?


----------



## nchen7

what a high maintenance doe, Lacie!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Chadwick said:


> I think you bought a goat from my long lost brother!


Tell your brother his goats are freaking picky then, will you? :slapfloor:

I think there's almost a 20 year difference between you two though! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> what a high maintenance doe, Lacie!


Oh yeah, she's a full time job :ROFL:


----------



## Chadwick

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Snazzy!
> http://burlington.craigslist.org/clo/4634211105.html


Those would look good on me! Hahahaha


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chadwick said:


> Those would look good on me! Hahahaha


Haha! Oh yes! I think they would! :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:wave: Burgers are just about done! :yum:


----------



## goathiker

Dave's doeling is going to be in shock when she gets over here to me. "What do you mean I have to pick my food off green growing bushes? Where's my 3rd cut alfalfa, these pellets are nasty." 

Last doe I bought would be sent out to graze and all she would eat was flowers and rosehips.


----------



## Chadwick

Mine get a good morning song every morning!


----------



## nchen7

Jill, maybe Dave's doe will LOVE it out there. I mean....he lives in a desert!


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Snazzy!
> http://burlington.craigslist.org/clo/4634211105.html


You like my boots huh? :shades:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You have the same ones?


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> You have the same ones?


Well......yah :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!

I want a pair, but I don't want to spend that much :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

They're comfortable too  mine had been stepped on by a few horses though :lol: so they're a bit worn :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!
Hehe! I'm sure that it doesn't hurt as bad as when your wearing sneakers  lol


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> Interesting goings on...11 commercial airline jets have been stolen by Islamic militants, just before the anniversary of 9/11.


That's terrifying


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, it doesn't hurt nearly as bad as with flip-flops on :lol: don't ask me how I know this lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! I'm guessing the same reason I know it  LOL


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm guessing you're right :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

The only time it ever hurt me to have my foot stepped on by a horse was when I was leading Buddy and I was on one side of a small stream and he was on the other and he decided to jump across instead of walking through the stream. He landed on my foot. I yowled and howled, cursed and screamed and cried and blabbered and he looked at me with big eyes like "mom what happened" That smarted a little.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:

That sure must have hurt Leslie!
The time that I hurt the worst was I was tacking a QH mare up and she was ticked at me (she was one of the only horses available to ride.. I was not a fan of that mare.. We never got along well..) so she stomped on my foot and twisted around on it... I was trying to push her off me and she just smirked at me! I started punching her shoulder and yelling and she finally moved but man!! It felt like my toe was gushing blood or gonna fall off! :lol:
Then when I made sure it was still attached and not gushing blood, I hobbled out side and rode her... I limped around near the rest of the day haha!!


----------



## goathiker

Well, don't everyone leave at once.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Jill.........why'd ya leave! :lol:


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Hey Jill are you here?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Guess she doesn't love us anymore!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I'm here


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! I missed you!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My aunts dog almost died tonight..  I think his heart might be failing... He's only 10 but he's is a very large German shepherd.. We all know large breed dogs don't live as long..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, my shepherd wolf hybrid died at 11. He was paralyzed from the neck down and I had to put him to sleep.


----------



## goathiker

I'm going to create a facebook page for Bean. Would your heart goat be his friend?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My shepherd is just a little older than hers but she is not as fat.. But mine grew up with some people in an apartment, I didn't expect her to outlive Baron.. I just got her 2 years ago and she looks like a pretty crippled dog bit she loves life and she gets around great!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My heart goat?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I bet all my goats would be his friend! They are love bugs! But idk who my heat goat is lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Your favorite goat, the one you would never get rid of no matter what.


----------



## goathiker

Crap, forgot to shut the chicken door, brb.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well that would be Eddie! That why he is my only horned goat left! But he doesn't have a Facebook! Lol!

I for get my chicken coop a lot.. I'm a terrible chicken mom..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Well, nobody got ate so it's all good.

Ya just gotta make him a facebook with a free Gmail email account.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol that takes too much effort!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

We fine then  It will be the only page I'm going to chatting on anymore after my fun family drama this last weekend. Certain people won't be invited.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But Facebook doesn't load well on my iPad  I can't chat there like I can here...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What family drama?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Oh the kind where one family member stirs everything up and then sits back and watches the fall out while laughing hysterically.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh that sounds like tons of fun...not.. How terrible 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, it was a blast. Our family doesn't get along as it is. No need to make it worse. Guess who always gets put right in the middle of it all?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol you!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I usually try to stay out of conflict.. Of someone brings something up I run! Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

There was a little dog running around my house when I got off work today.. We finally caught him 2 hours later.. The little bugger was trying to mount all my dogs even though they are all fixed..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah but, when your brother tells you that your sister has been arrested what can you do? It wasn't true in the least but, nothing is ever as simple as Hi have you been arrested? I guess not since you answered the phone... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! So just likes to stir up stuff..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

That's funny. We had a little Bishon cross in Alaska. He thought he was pretty cool because he was loose and was always trying to mount all the sled dogs who have to be tied.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I'll write you a PM. By the time I'm done telling you about my family you'll need a therapist.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol ya I'm just glad we found his owner cuz I would be really upset if I had to keep an intact dog in my house for the night! And my oldest dog would be more upset than me! He hates intact males! Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol oh great! As if I dont already need one! Hana


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I have 2 intact females but, all the males are neutered and the tiny female is spayed. I'll probably spay my Spitz now that she's retired from showing but, no one would take on the Fila even if I could afford $700 for a spay.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol she's a monster! Luckily I got all my dogs at different times so it was separated expenses to get them fixed.. I can't live with intact dogs, they gross me out lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

That's a matter of people not training their dogs. You can't tell whether mine are fixed or not.


----------



## goathiker

We showed the Fila as well, she's an international champion.


----------



## goathiker

Neither one of them has ever had pups. That might make a difference. :scratch:

In Europe you would insult people with the American thinking about spaying. They don't and they control their dogs. onder:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya that's true, I have met very few intact dogs that are trained.. But the females only gross me out when they are in heat lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

We just have to control who gets put out in the yard with who during heat cycles. The don't really have bad manners even then. The Fila bleeds a little, the Spitz not at all.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My dogs are usually pretty well behaved lol! But usually they will try to kill anything that comes n our property, I'm surprised they didn't attack that little rat terrier! They actually welcomed him!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

That's funny when they do that 


Darn it, I forgot about the Quest...Now you're going to get the don't use that it's poison routine on your thread. Dang if I'd have remembered I'd have told you to give him some antihistamine for the worm die off.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No worries, he's fine, I don't really think that has too much to do with his disposition, I think he's just lazy.. It started before the quest, but he was a but lazier the day after. But Only him, nobody else..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Just don't let anyone talk you into doing anymore worming for a month. The Quest stays and kills worms for 28 days. The thing that people do is the 10 day routine and they OD their goats and horses doing it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So I was treating my wether for mites before I started this and he has been itching again and his scabs havent completely healed, so I was thinking about giving them all another round of ivomec (except the milking doe) when would that be safe to do?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

His scabs are 80% better most are just around his hooves/ dew claws now.. It was all over the back of his thighs..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

And now I know why Ivermec doesn't work for you anymore  

Hang on a minute while I go scream into a pillow... :razz:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Though the tea tree oil seemed to help a lot too!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Okay all better now, you were saying?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well.. When I first started treating him I had no idea the dose was supposed to be so high... So I had to put him through another round at higher dose


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

When did you give the Quest?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Saturday I think


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Can you get Bio-Chlor shampoo from work?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Never heard of it.. We have ketohex, which has chlorhexadine and ketoconazole


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yep that's it!!! Mites carry fungus on their bodies. A lot of times the mites are gone but the fungus is left. So, we treat for ringworm basically. Wash with that shampoo twice a day and put Lotrimin ointment from the drug store on the first time and Neosporin the second.


----------



## goathiker

Or you could keep using the tea tree oil but, still wash with that shampoo because the scabs must be washed off and it must be kept clean.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ur so smart Jill Thanx! I'm fading fast.. I wish I didn't have to get up n the morning cuz I'm very much enjoying this conversation!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

That's okay, there's some new threads I need to go read. We can talk tomorrow. 

G'Night Dee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nighty night!  ttyl!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lol she's a monster! Luckily I got all my dogs at different times so it was separated expenses to get them fixed.. I can't live with intact dogs, they gross me out lol!


intact dogs gross me out too. when we rescued our big guy, his previous life from what we know what being chained in the backyard on a concrete block with a little dog house (he's a great dane mix, so he's pretty big). and of course, not neutered. when we got him, he was so "randy" that stuff would squirt out all the time and his "lipstick" was always showing. we made an appt right away, and the few days it took to wait for him to get neutered was really long. he was SOOO gross.

then, our friends have a ridgeback female who's not fixed. she's sweet as can be, and she's pretty normal when in heat. but omg she's gross when in heat, dripping blood everywhere. it's incredibly nasty. I mean, I hate dealing with my own period, let alone a dog's period! bleh! I think they're going to have her spayed soon.

Jill, you should find another spitz, breed Sunny, and send me some puppies.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Jill your family sounds like mine! :laugh:


----------



## Chadwick

Ni, we always called boy dogs cosmetologists on account if the need to apply the lipstick!


----------



## nchen7

bleh!!!! it was just so gross. he's old now, so the hormones have subsided and he's actually really sweet. although, he's got the old dog thing where it comes out for no actual reason. I much prefer girl dogs....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Can't be much worse then bucks :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

For some reason intact dogs gross me out more than bucks.. Which is weird because bucks definitely do more disgusting things!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens

I puppysit a husky team ... most boys and girls intact. No gross behavior, other than they mark more than my neutered dogs have, haha! Oh, and they go nuts when a girl is in heat. Other than that, they're pretty great! 

My neutered puppy on the other hand used to have a real humping problem ... my word. He used to hump us, but we re-directed him to a ball. So when company came and he got to excited, he'd zip over and start humping his ball. :lol: Thank goodness that's stopped now.


----------



## nchen7

I also think bucks aren't nearly as gross as dogs. i guess it was the non training my dog had while he was growing up, cuz his excitement was nasty!


----------



## ariella42

It's official - we're going on a vacation for our anniversary! We're just taking a long weekend trip to Charleston, SC, but it will be nice to get away for a while, even if we can't spend much money. The goats are going to stay with the people we took goat care classes from while we're gone, so we don't have to worry about someone inexperienced who we don't know coming over to feed and milk. :stars:


----------



## nchen7

that's exciting!!! trips, even close by, are always fun!


----------



## Chadwick

Awesome!

There are goat care classes?!?!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Gooooodmorning everyone  What are you all up to?


----------



## ariella42

Chadwick said:


> Awesome!
> 
> There are goat care classes?!?!


Yeah, a couple of homesteaders near us have goat care workshops (also workshops on processing poultry, going off the grid, etc.). We took the class right after we got our girls (we were trying to take it before, but they were full). It was a really helpful beginners course in goat care and management (also, basic cheesemaking). The woman who taught the workshop was the one who told me about this site  http://eightowlsfarmstead.com/


----------



## Chadwick

Well, I cut some grass and shut down the pool for the season, and did a load of paperwork, but it's 2:30 here so I got a jump on ya!

What's up in Megan's world?


----------



## Chadwick

Nice! Never heard of such a class! Good on them!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Ohhh you know...finished my college work for the day a little too early...goats don't need anything done...sooo now I get to bother you guys! lol I'll prolly work on the website a bit too...and it looks like we might be able to breed Kitty to a dappled buck before the end of the year if we can wean her silly girls. lol So that's kinda exciting...


----------



## Chadwick

Nice! How are kitty's kids?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

They are doing very well...pushing 100 pounds already! lol But they are 6 months old and don't need mom's milk anymore...thought Kitty would wean them herself buuuut if we are gonna breed her again we need to wean them like...now. lol So we gotta figure out something.


----------



## Chadwick

Shes a Loving momma huh?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Yeah she is a VERY good mom...maybe too good lol


----------



## nchen7

hopefully your girls don't act like you're plotting their death b/c they're being weaned. lol


----------



## NubianFan

I am sleepy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I am too Leslie *yawn*


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

nchen7 said:


> hopefully your girls don't act like you're plotting their death b/c they're being weaned. lol


Lol I don't think so...maybe Sugar...she goes and nibbles on her nipples even when it's not time to eat...Joy could care less...she loves her grain better than anything lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Look at these cool things  their called Asparagus beans...not sure why cause they look more like spaghetti beans to me...but we've been growing them this year an they are so cool!! All over a foot long...









Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Those are cool looking!!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Ikr!?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Do they taste like green beans?


----------



## Udder Folks

Hi all,

Just passing on a message from Goathiker - Jill's internet connection is down. Will someone please let a moderator know?

Thanks!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Yup I'm stir frying some right now for lunch


----------



## nchen7

Megan, they're also called yard beans. they're from Asia. I can't remember if you eat egg.... but what I do with them is cut them up really small, fry up with some garlic, then add beaten up eggs and cooked firm. kind of like an omelette. I'm not describing it very well, but it's delicious with rice.

I was tired too, and I fell asleep


----------



## nchen7

they're also good just plain stirfry with some garlic


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm tired too.. I might fall asleep lol! Nap sounds good! I have to go check on my new chicken first though, I got an americauna, she has been laying me lovely blue eggs 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Yeah I knew they were from Asia, but didn't know they had another name. That's cool!  I just had an omelette yesterday  Oh well guess I'll have to get more eggs so I can try that. lol We are having them stir fried with tofu, onion, garlic, cabbage, summer squash, and baby zucchini on top of rice today.


----------



## nchen7

Ah.....the "americanized" stir fry... lol. They're in Indian cuisine too I believe... and west Indian curries


----------



## nchen7

When my bf and I started dating, I had to train him how to properly eat Chinese food. He knows most of the rules now so it's not embarrassing when we're around family or eating out


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Haha!! Yeah Americanized lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That sounds delicious Megan! I want some!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Sorry it's all gone  hahaha.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw  I guess I'll just finish this lox sandwich then! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

Mmmm....lox.


----------



## goathiker

Back for now. It looks like they are working on the cable lines and will leave them on at the end of the business day. I wonder did anyone actually let a mod know I couldn't be here for a while? I'm just curious as to whether my message worked.


----------



## Chadwick

Just got here, so .......not I said the chad!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Sooo you dairy goat ppls...if I tape Kitty's teats for weaning her girls...what tape do I use? And should I change the tape every once in a while? How long is it gonna take for the babies to realize they aren't gonna get any more milk? lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Not sure, I have been searching online for a better goat mineral that is available near me..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I just got back too.. Had friends over visiting and then ran to the store and then milked and fed and just finished eating..


----------



## Emzi00

Dee, ask Lacie about the mineral she switched to, they may have it by you.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok Thanx! I will ask her next time she is on!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Just text her......... :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

My little ones have gone from a hay rack in three days to a hay rack everyday! They have grown a lot and are just now getting some rumen visible.....I think it's a good sign, but just in case I am wrong, what do you all think?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Speak of the devil :lol: 

Dee I had to switch to Vitaferm concept aid 5/s. There is a sweetlix one that is comparable to it, I'll check my notes. 
If you have farmers feed where you're at, they'll probably order my old mineral for you though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Chadwick said:


> My little ones have gone from a hay rack in three days to a hay rack everyday! They have grown a lot and are just now getting some rumen visible.....I think it's a good sign, but just in case I am wrong, what do you all think?


Sounds like they're doing well.  a good rumen is what tou want to see.


----------



## Emzi00

There's my Lacie, I knew she'd show up.. :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Three days of eating a flake and a half! Proud dad!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Speak of the devil :lol:
> 
> Dee I had to switch to Vitaferm concept aid 5/s. There is a sweetlix one that is comparable to it, I'll check my notes.
> If you have farmers feed where you're at, they'll probably order my old mineral for you though.


Thanx Lacie! Why did you switch? Where do you get vita germ from? I don't think there is a farmers feed near me, but I will look it up really quick

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Sooo you dairy goat ppls...if I tape Kitty's teats for weaning her girls...what tape do I use? And should I change the tape every once in a while? How long is it gonna take for the babies to realize they aren't gonna get any more milk? lol


Teat tape, medical tape, band aid tape, masking tape, freezer tape, etc. Anything but duct tape and packing tape pretty much. I like to change it every 12 hours, but every 24hrs is ok too. 
As far as when they'll figure out they won't get milk any more, it depends on how persistant they are.


----------



## Emzi00

So I can get hay for $4 a bale again.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Still 15-24 per bale over here..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Teat tape, medical tape, band aid tape, masking tape, freezer tape, etc. Anything but duct tape and packing tape pretty much. I like to change it every 12 hours, but every 24hrs is ok too.
> As far as when they'll figure out they won't get milk any more, it depends on how persistant they are.


Thaaaaaank youuuuu


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Thanx Lacie! Why did you switch? Where do you get vita germ from? I don't think there is a farmers feed near me, but I will look it up really quick


Well what I meant was, does your feed store carry the Farmers Best Feeds. It's a brand, like Purina, Sweetlix, etc. 
I changed because they quit ordering mine for me.

Any feed store that carries Associated Feeds, can order it for you. You can also order it from the Biozyme site and have it shipped to you. A 50lb bag cost me $56 with the shipping, but I have a lot more goats than you so it should last you way longer. I think a bag lasted me about 2 months?


----------



## Chadwick

I think if I was in CA I would buy a sickle and cut grasses and such!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So what was your old mineral called? Was it the sweetlix? I'm pretty sure my neighbor carries the farmers best, he runs a tiny feed store and usually orders me whatever I want 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Here is a link to the old mineral I had ~ http://farmerswarehouse.com/PDFs/Products/Minerals-Concentrates/1121T.pdf

And here is the comparable one from Sweetlix ~ http://www.sweetlix.com/products/C11A22/beef-cattle.aspx?load=193

And here is the Vitaferm, it's under beef/dairy minerals ~ http://associatedfeed.com/products.html#VitaFerm_Concept_Aid_5S_Tag


----------



## NubianFan

So I watched Stepford Wives on Netflix, it was actually kind of funny. I always thought that movie was supposed to be dark and twisted drama type movie not a ridiculous comedy.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx Lacie! I will check them all out when I get back from milking and such 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

NubianFan said:


> So I watched Stepford Wives on Netflix, it was actually kind of funny. I always thought that movie was supposed to be dark and twisted drama type movie not a ridiculous comedy.


Is that the one with Nicole Kidman in it? I thought that was supposed to be dark too. Never saw it though.


----------



## Emzi00

So what would cause a really bad and completely random nose bleed?


----------



## goathiker

Dry weather can do that.


----------



## nchen7

Jill, there was a msg here about you not having internet. I'm not sure how far it went though... I fell asleep after seeing it


----------



## Emzi00

It's not really dry here, or really humid, just in between. I kinda ruled that out before because that's what usually happens but this was definitely different. I get them really bad, like bad enough that I've had to have my mom get me from school, but I haven't had one in a long time. Just was bizarre.


----------



## nchen7

that's weird Emma. hope you don't get anymore nose bleeds.


----------



## NubianFan

ksalvagno said:


> Is that the one with Nicole Kidman in it? I thought that was supposed to be dark too. Never saw it though.


Yeah Nicole Kidman and Bette Midler, it was kinda funny in a bizarre way. If they were going for dark they missed by a mile. It was more campy type humor. It was just ok, I don't know that I would recommend watching it.


----------



## nchen7

I watched that movie a LONG time ago. I don't remember how I felt about it.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Hey guys, could you send prayers and well wishes our way? We're heading off to vacation the end of the week. Thankfully we'll only be an hour away (Ocean City, baby!) so if something goes wrong I can zip back, but I'd really like something NOT to go wrong. :laugh: They're going to be in competent hands.


----------



## nchen7

Everything will be great Danielle, and you're going to enjoy a wonderful vacation!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sending prayers! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Praying here Danielle


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Just taped Kittys teats and the girls have tried to eat a few times and come away from it like...hey...something is not right here...lol but it seems to be working so far!! Fingers crossed ^.^


----------



## nchen7

and now, you can start milking Kitty for your homemade soaps! and, to keep her comfortable since her girls aren't drinking from her anymore.


----------



## ThreeHavens

nchen7 said:


> Everything will be great Danielle, and you're going to enjoy a wonderful vacation!





HappyCaliGoats said:


> Sending prayers!





J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Praying here Danielle


Thanks so much, guys!! Means a lot.


----------



## goathiker

It will be great fun Danielle. I will pray and send good thoughts but, I know you wouldn't leave your goats if you didn't feel they wouldn't be alright.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Prayers and thoughts your way here too Danielle


----------



## nchen7

Jill, do you think you'll ever breed Sunny to another spitz? I mentioned earlier if you do.....you're more than welcome to ship one or two puppies over to me.....


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

nchen7 said:


> and now, you can start milking Kitty for your homemade soaps! and, to keep her comfortable since her girls aren't drinking from her anymore.


Well I would do that but we are trying to dry her up as soon as possible so we can breed her again before the end of the year. lol Yeah hoping it won't be too difficult for her


----------



## nchen7

well, she needs to be milked out if her udder gets too full. it's ill advised to go from hero to zero (on the milking front)


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Praying Danielle!! I'm sure everything will be just fine


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

nchen7 said:


> well, she needs to be milked out if her udder gets too full. it's ill advised to go from hero to zero (on the milking front)


Ohhh good to know. ok  I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## nchen7

what dairy people do is if they milk twice a day, go down to once, then every other day, then every few days, then leave it and watch and hope lactation stops. I'm not sure what boer people do actually.....


----------



## goathiker

I'm not sure either but, is it that hard on a Boer to milk? We milk our does until they are 3 months pregnant.


----------



## ThreeHavens

goathiker said:


> It will be great fun Danielle. I will pray and send good thoughts but, I know you wouldn't leave your goats if you didn't feel they wouldn't be alright.


Thanks Jill! I have anxiety, and it can get severe at times. So I get irrational feelings like the moment I'm gone they'll get mastitis, or tetanus, or whatnot. So vacation is a big deal for me and can be tough, but I want to enjoy it as Ocean City is my favorite place. 

Everyone's healthy ... I did a thorough check today. All pink lids, glossy, happy goats. Udders are fine, milk is fine.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

idk...all the boer people I know just do cold turkey and they don't seem to have any problems...plus Kitty hates her udder touched...


----------



## ThreeHavens

Cold turkey is okay for some goats. I would give her parsley, sage, or mint to help her dry up. Check the udder. If it is hot and red it'll need some pressure relieved, but you want a little bit of pressure since that's what tells the goat to dry.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

With my boers I normally wait for them to start weaning their kids themselves, then just pull the kids off. 
Ginger milks a lot though so when I wean her kids, I milk once a day then every other day then stop.

Nothing is impossible! I have had 2 gal a day milkers with one inch teats!


----------



## nchen7

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Nothing is impossible! I have had 2 gal a day milkers with one inch teats!


that sounds like a nightmare to milk.....


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Thanks guys for the input!!  I'll keep an eye on her..right now the girls are really only eating twice a day...so I am not thinking it will be that difficult...but I will see if I can get my hands on some parsley this week for her.  How long does it usually take for them to dry up?


----------



## nchen7

sage is best for drying up. I have no clue how long a boer would take to dry up..


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Ok thanks...I just don't know if I can find any sage. lol


----------



## CritterCarnival

@ Chad:


----------



## goathiker

Oh goody...

Red Flag Warning
URGENT - FIRE WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE PORTLAND OR
552 PM PDT WED SEP 3 2014

...THERMAL TROUGH WEST OF THE CASCADES BRINGS CRITICAL BURNING
CONDITIONS FOR NEW AND EXISTING FIRES...

.A THERMAL TROUGH WILL BUILD NORTH FROM CALIFORNIA BECOMING
ENTRENCHED WEST OF THE CASCADES THURSDAY WITH EFFECTS LASTING
THROUGH AT LEAST SATURDAY. THIS EVENT WILL ENCOMPASS VERY DRY
HUMIDITY AND A COMBINATION OF CRITICAL WINDS AND UNSTABLE LOWER
LEVELS. FOR THE RIDGES...WINDS WILL GENERALLY BE THE MAIN CONCERN
DURING THE OVERNIGHT AND EARLY MORNING HOURS IN ADDITION TO
NOTABLY UNSTABLE CONDITIONS DURING THE AFTERNOONS AND EVENINGS.
FOR THE VALLEYS...WINDS WILL BE THE PRIMARY CONCERN DURING THE
AFTERNOONS AND EVENINGS. PRIMARY CONCERN IS FOR AREAS MAINLY SOUTH
OF THE COLUMBIA RIVER WHERE FUELS APPEAR TO BE MORE RECEPTIVE OF
DRYING. CONDITIONS MAY IMPROVE SOME ON SUNDAY BUT MAY LAST UNTIL
MONDAY AFTERNOON WHEN A STRONGER ONSHORE PUSH IS EXPECTED.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Eh, I wouldn't worry. I get those all the time. That and flash floods that never happen :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Yeah but, it had cooled down to a reasonable temperature. Now it's going back up to the 90's. Portland's '90's is 100 here. Blah


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's been high 90's here too.


----------



## goathiker

Oh well, the barn will dry quick after I pressure wash it this weekend. It's just that wheelbarrow part before I wash it that's going to be a trial in the heat.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That what makes me glad I don't have a barn :laugh: I used to have 3  I miss my barns... Hopefully I'll get one up before December though. My friend is going to help build some, he's cheap to pay too, a 6 pack and he's good to go :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I couldn't get away without them here. The winters would be a misery trying to go out to huts in the mud. 

Mine is only 12 x 36 right now. We are slowly adding to it when people aren't looking. The boarders are buying lumber for a new 8 x 12 shed for their pen so, that will be nice to have them separated completely year round. 

I'm thinking about building another 8 x 12 for Dex and his companion.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm going to try to get a 24x24 up this year. At the very minimum, a milk room! Sometimes I wish I still lived up there, just for the barns, garage, and feed/milk room! Lol
I really need a barn up before kidding begins this time. Moon and her kids were on the porch for 2 weeks before the rain let up enough to put them back in the doe pen.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh that'll be nice. I have it all cooked up in my head. The best part about it is I won't be freezing my butt off at 2-4am waiting on kids to come! No rain blowing at me, no gale force winds, no snow... And I want it insulated!


----------



## goathiker

The double celled Mr Heaters that run on propane and hang on the wall are really nice too. They do a pretty good job heating a small area. Right now I have a heat lamp over the stanchion. That helps but, when it's all done I want another one of those heaters for the milk room.


----------



## goathiker

Our next phase of stealth building is a 12 x 18 loafing area out the front.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cool, I'll have to look into those. I am definitely not a cold weather person! If pneumonia wasn't a risk, I'd put a wood stove in there and keep it nice and toasty


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I want this hay.... and the barn....


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, that would be nice.


----------



## goathiker

Plus a little Kabota and a hired hand to clean it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And winning the lottery to pay for it all :lol: But a tractor is a must, I've been needing one for years!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, last time I'm letting the dog out tonight, doing a puppy check, Coup check, then going to go pretend I can sleep 
Good night Jill  :wave:


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, me too. Even just a big lawn tractor with implements would help.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I want this hay.... and the barn....


Me wants too!! :drool:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Heyyy guys! Well the tape is still on...and the girls are still dazed  Found a mix from Fir Meadows that has parsley, sage, bilberry?, and something else in it to help dry her up...we'll be getting that asap.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm soaked :lol: Dog bathing, something I still have not mastered at home :lol: I think the last female due this year is close. Her belly is dropped down a bit and she's acting pretty uncomfortable. Babies are doing gymnastics in there.


----------



## goathiker

Hey Lacie and Dee would you Californians please take back this hot thermal wind. It's parching my whole pasture already...


----------



## Emzi00

So I get to ditch school tomorrow to wash horses for the meet. We're making a day out of it. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Anyone know if Mums are toxic to goats? I wanted to use them for a display at a fair but don't want to have them in the barn if they could cause harm is a loose goat got to them.


----------



## nchen7

I don't know about the mums, Skyla.

How many breeding females do you have Lacie? you always seem to be having puppies.....

Jill, we're getting hot weather too. People are loving summer in September, but it's too hot for me.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My google search brought up both yes and no.. :roll: so I'm just gonna skip the mums and do straw, pumpkins, and corn stalks to be safe


----------



## goathiker

Any of the neat looking gourds and squashes are safe too Skyla. We've fed all types to our goats and rabbits.


----------



## NubianFan

My so called life.....


----------



## NubianFan

I think who I thought was my best friend has been saying things about me to others behind my back. Things no one else should know are coming up.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Any of the neat looking gourds and squashes are safe too Skyla. We've fed all types to our goats and rabbits.


Oh that's a good idea Jill!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I think who I thought was my best friend has been saying things about me to others behind my back. Things no one else should know are coming up.


 that's really sad Leslie  I'm sorry :hug:


----------



## nchen7

that's so sad Leslie. I'm sorry you're going through this... :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

It isn't bad stuff like she isn't running me down, but it is things I told HER not things she needs to tell the whole world
She knows all about my crush she is one of the few that knows everything. And she had better not spill the beans on that or somehow mess that up for me.


----------



## NubianFan

Ever since she got this new job she doesn't act like a friend anymore. I don't know what the deal is. I don't know if it is people she is around there influencing her or what, but it makes me glad that they never called me back after the interview. As annoying as my workplace is, it is the devil I know.


----------



## NubianFan

I want to go to New Orleans...... anybody want to go with me?


----------



## nchen7

never been to new Orleans, and never really wanted to go..... aside from jazz, I dont' see the draw. I have a friend who LOVES it there and would go as often as he can. less now that he has a family. think he had his stag there


----------



## Chadwick

No to New Orleans!

So I think of myself as a good judge of character, and having goats two months I have decided that goats are insane, not bad insane but still.

It's like the cool uncle insane, the one you know parties way to hard and does crazy things all the time!


----------



## nchen7

welcome to the club, Chad. seems like goat owners figure this out a some point or other. lol


----------



## NubianFan

nchen7 said:


> never been to new Orleans, and never really wanted to go..... aside from jazz, I dont' see the draw. I have a friend who LOVES it there and would go as often as he can. less now that he has a family. think he had his stag there


I love it , there are a lot of great things about it, The aquarium is great, the french market is awesome, there are some cool shops for shopping, I love the garden district, I like exploring the old cemetaries and the street performers are so cool, the food is AWESOME. And of course the music.


----------



## NubianFan

We once went to the Court of Two sisters to a Jazz brunch. Imagine eating in a courtyard of gorgeous flowers and old architecture while listening to a jazz band play live just steps from you. Partaking of a buffet of all sorts of luscious food, duck a la orange, crepes suzette, quiches, seafood, red beans and rice, creamed spinach 
Another time we went on a dinner Jazz cruise on a steamboat and heard a live jazz band while floating under the stars and enjoying a nice meal.


----------



## NubianFan

We visited Marie Laveaux's grave and saw all the x's drawn on her tomb supposed to represent crosses. People draw them in hopes the cross will keep her from resurrecting. Then we went into a voodoo shop (named after her)
on Bourbon street and learned more about her.


----------



## Chadwick

Why would she come back???


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> Why would she come back???


She supposedly was a well known witch and voodoo person. They were all scared of her they believe she had powers and they are afraid she will resurrect herself somehow. You should see it, it is kind of cool, I have pictures but not on the computer


----------



## nchen7

interesting.....

when I find a job, I'm going to need to plan trips to visit friends who I haven't seen for years. NYC, San Fran, London, Paris.....I'm kind of excited!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> I don't know about the mums, Skyla.
> 
> How many breeding females do you have Lacie? you always seem to be having puppies.....
> 
> Jill, we're getting hot weather too. People are loving summer in September, but it's too hot for me.....


4 that are still breeding, but the one that's due soon is an old foundation female of mine, she was retired 3 years ago, but this is her last hazah for a replacement female.
November of last year, Roos litter, was the first litter in 3 years. This year was a high demand year.


----------



## NubianFan

See Paris and NYC are two places I never was interested in visiting, but London and San Francisco are two places I'd love to see.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

...some comparison for y'all... Don't mind Coups skinnyness, she isn't eating a whole lot with her isolation. I just turned her out with the rest a few minutes ago. 
Her and Babette are mainly the ones fighting like cats and dogs.
But so far Coup is humoring me with the stock hay :lol: more than she's been doing with the alfalfa :eyeroll:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh great, thanks crap phone. Feel free to flip that around. :doh: :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

here is a pic from the web of her tomb


----------



## goathiker

San Francisco is really fun. If you go to California though, you _have_ to go to Venice Beach.


----------



## goathiker

The 3 x's in a row are from people who have asked favors from her.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Hey Lacie and Dee would you Californians please take back this hot thermal wind. It's parching my whole pasture already...


Sorry Jill.. My pasture has been dead for months now.. Maybe California is expanding! 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

NubianFan said:


> See Paris and NYC are two places I never was interested in visiting, but London and San Francisco are two places I'd love to see.


oh, I LOVE NYC. my friend is moving to paris next month, so i'll have to go visit him, and go to Reims to drink some (a ton of) champagne....haha.



goathiker said:


> San Francisco is really fun. If you go to California though, you _have_ to go to Venice Beach.


but that's near LA, right? Last time I was in LA, I was 5...I don't remember much... and, I didn't get to spend too much time in SF. the bf and our friend partied a little to hard and sort of ruined my visit. we were only there for 2 days though. he's promised we'll go back and I'd get a better trip.


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah those are different, apparently they wash it and clean it up every so often, when I saw it, it had HUGE pink single x's on the side I have a pic here but not on the computer, I can't find one online that looks the same.


----------



## nchen7

Babs looks huge compared to Coup!


----------



## NubianFan

I can't even find where it explains that Jill so maybe we were altogether wrong I went when I was 18. I swear I thought mom read somewhere the x's were to represent crosses to keep her from rising. But maybe that was all wrong. Now I am going to have to research it again, but at any rate I want to go back I haven't been in years.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thats moon. Ok I'm out! Pups on the ground!


----------



## Chadwick

If you are near San Fran go to the big basin state park, there are some killer trees there, redwoods, I was there at a camp called sempervirens applying for a job three years ago right before I came here.

As a tree lover and carpenter it was quite the experience for me!


----------



## NubianFan

I have been having a lot of hand pain lately. I hope I am not getting arthritis


----------



## Chadwick

I got the job offered to me but the pay was way low, half what I get here and with California prices to pay for rent etc.


----------



## ksalvagno

Take an extra B6 vitamin daily. I have problems with the repetitive syndrome and that has done wonders to help me.


----------



## Chadwick

What kind of pain? Cause?


----------



## NubianFan

$399 to stay ONE night around Halloween in the quarter..... sigh.....


----------



## NubianFan

no cause that I know of, it is in my left hand in between the two bones that run from your middle finger and ring finger, inside the meat of my hand.


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, that's where Carpal Tunnel is....

Chad, we hiked/camped in the redwoods in nor Cal. it's BEAUTIFUL. 

sorry Lacie, I just saw a black bum.


----------



## NubianFan

The Creole Queen
I can't remember if I was on her of the Delta Queen or the Dixie Queen. but one of them


----------



## Chadwick

Leslie....ouch! I have vibration and impact numbness that is like fire from too many tools, I wake up wanting to scream after a lot of drilling.....

Ni, the trees are spiritual aren't they?


----------



## Chadwick

I would love to see the engine room!


----------



## NubianFan

I could be so bad right now.....


----------



## NubianFan

That wasn't' directed at you at all Chad


----------



## Chadwick

Why do you wanna be bad?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Take it from someone who lives way too close to San Francisco... Don't go there! Lol I agree with chad, go to big basin instead lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

But see! you've already found a reason to visit New Orleans, see the engine room of a paddlewheeler. Then have a beignet for breakfast, spend the morning browsing the french market have a poor boy for lunch and then check out the shops on bourbon catch a mule drawn carriage ride around the quarter and have dinner of some spicy cajun food wake up early the next morning and hit a neighborhood diner for breakfast then walk to the cemetery early to see the above ground tombs, then spend the rest of the day at the aquarium your son would love the aquarium


----------



## NubianFan

Oh I was wondering how I could have a repetitive injury to my middle finger..... I was thinking of work and what I think of it. LOL


----------



## nchen7

Chadwick said:


> Ni, the trees are spiritual aren't they?


that whole forest is mystical. I mean...look! we saw tons of elk. had a mini stampede in front of me. we had to walk by some bucks (it was rut). there was no where to go, so we had to walk by 3 of them and not look at them. it was kinda scary b/c they're HUGE!


----------



## Chadwick

Hahaha!

There isn't a lot of vacation in your vacation days are there!


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's beautiful Ni!


----------



## Chadwick

Without a relative thing in the picture I will say those are small in comparison to big basin.....but hard to tell, I walked right up to black tail deer there, so cool!


----------



## nchen7

ok...here's one. all the pics are on the drive the bf dropped, so this is a pic of him in the trees


----------



## Chadwick

Ok, that one is surely as big, funny how trees become small when there is nothing else in the pic!

Nice man Ni!


----------



## NubianFan

Holy crap that forest is amazing, is that on YOUR land? If it is I am moving in with you....


----------



## nchen7

yea, the first one is of the pines near the beach at sunset. they're not the redwoods. the pic with the bf is definitely redwoods! it's hard to hike there b/c all I did was look up the entire time!


----------



## nchen7

oh Leslie I wish! that's the Redwood forest in nor Cal. we went there a few years ago. did a hike, camped out for a night, and hiked out. it's BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Chadwick

The first one is your land???

Goat sub development time!!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

That is just gorgeous


----------



## nchen7

and...this was me! I look so dainty!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

nchen7 said:


> and...this was me! I look so dainty!!


Aaaaaaaawww, you're so cute  :lol:


----------



## nchen7

no! first one was still redwood forest. it's near the beach at sunset


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> The first one is your land???
> 
> Goat sub development time!!!!!


no no no no no no no no no no no, we can NOT develop that..... we must just adapt to it and let it develop us......


----------



## NubianFan

Holy crap AGAIN the strips on bark on that tree are WIDER than your entire body......


----------



## nchen7

IKR?!?!?!?!? it's just magical. almost like Jurassic park almost b/c there were tons of ferns everywhere, and it was all misty. I highly recommend going there for a hike. there's nothing like it!


----------



## Chadwick

The redwoods are mind blowing, it really shows you how small you are, and how short our life is.......

Those trees are as old as Solomon's temple or older......think on that


----------



## russellp

I was watching my girls from a distance today, they were hilarious trying to relax in the shade but the tree was a tall skinny hybrid poplar. They must have moved 10 times in 20 minutes trying to stay shaded.


----------



## nchen7

and they're not the biggest ones. I think there are bigger ones in Norway or something?


----------



## nchen7

pretty girls Russel!


----------



## NubianFan

Road trip to Norway!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Wait that doesn't work well does it?


----------



## nchen7

oh, and Chad. there were log trucks along the highway with redwoods. it's mind blowing the size of lumber that they were harvesting!


----------



## NubianFan

Russell I know how they feel seems like every time I sit in the shade in my mom and dad's yard the canopy parts and opens a leaf hole for the sun to get through right in my EYES and I have to move my chair to another spot then another then another.


----------



## NubianFan

Ni I think I am about to go have some bread an butter and cherry jam, it isn't homemade just smuckers but it has to be good right?


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, we can try. we can drive to a coast, find a boat, drive on the boat, then drive off on the other side. I know there are ferries in Europe, so as long as we get across the atlantic, we're good!


----------



## nchen7

mmm...bread butter and jam. yum!!


----------



## Chadwick

That's sad, I wanna get a sapling from a nursery they take well in most environments if you get the giant sequoia like the Sierra mountains not the sequoia sempervirens like are on the coast.


----------



## NubianFan

You know Volkswagen beetles are supposed to float..... Not sure I would want to use them as an ocean going vessel though..... seen too many survival movies....


----------



## nchen7

oh, they sell them at the park offices there. or you can go for a hike, and pick up some of the little pinecones and try to sprout the seeds...


----------



## nchen7

I don't want to be out in open ocean for too long. it's not ideal....

a friend of mine knew a family who decided to uproot everyone and do a sail around the world (I presume they had a bit of money to be able to do this) with young children. they were in the atlantic for 3 weeks. not so fun with small kids AND during bad weather.


----------



## Chadwick

There are websites too! In Pennsylvania you could just give directions like this......

Get off the interstate and drive to the giant tree it's about 7 miles away!


----------



## nchen7

OH!!! just found this pic!!! we took it in cali in Sonoma by a cheese shop. I'm a GOAT!!!! :ROFL: this was before I got goats too


----------



## NubianFan

Ni you are so pretty even as a nigerian dwarf


----------



## NubianFan

I rubbed all over Daffy's face and head today and scratched her cheeks and chin and she would just look up at me like she was in heaven, Crazy goat.


----------



## NubianFan

Oh and Pipsqueak has finally figured out how to extend and mount, but he unfortunately only mounts the other boys. I keep telling Daffy, that is your husband and she just looks at him like, whatever.....


----------



## nchen7

awwww! thanks Leslie! 

I bet Daff loved it. who doesn't love a face scratch and a snuggle?


----------



## NubianFan

Pip doesn't I tried to just pet him and he ran away... nutcase.... he is the only one with horns too. And I gotta say, I no likey horns....


----------



## nchen7

he's probably not smelly enough yet for her to care. has she come in heat yet?


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah she has but he was definitely too little then to do anything about it. She likes him they are buddies but I think he still hasn't quite figured anything out.


----------



## NubianFan

He is beginning to be nice looking at least. I halfway have considered going ahead and keeping the little turkey.


----------



## nchen7

ooh! pictures pictures!!!


----------



## NubianFan

He has a long about 3 inch mane that sticks straight up. and he has a nice face, and he has finally grown out of the potbellied looking stage and looks nice.


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah I do need to take new pics of all of them. Both my twins have pretty bad scurs.


----------



## nchen7

how are they doing?


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> Ni you are so pretty even as a nigerian dwarf


And whats wrong with a Nigerian Dwarf! :ROFL: :lol:
I have to agree, you're very pretty Ni


----------



## NubianFan

The twins? They are great! They are getting HUGE, One is bigger than the other, he always has been but it is more noticeable now. He is the one I will keep for a herd sire, still not sure what to do with his brother sell, him or wether him and keep him.


----------



## nchen7

thanks Lindsey!

pictures!!! do they still look exactly like Daff?


----------



## NubianFan

Yes and they are all about the same size now, so I have to really look if I am any distance from them to see who is up to what kind of high jinks


----------



## NubianFan

They will be 4 months old tomorrow and they are almost the same size as Daff


----------



## NubianFan

And I don't know whether it was advisable or not, but I have left them on Dru and they still nurse and she still has an enormous bag and still lets them nurse and they are big monsters from all her milk.


----------



## nchen7

nothing better than momma's milk for babies!

I'm sleepy but can't go to sleep until this batch of laundry is dry. the next will have to dry while I'm sleeping


----------



## NubianFan

I need to take a shower and go to bed myself. Night everyone.


----------



## nchen7

nite Leslie.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Leslie!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I can't wait for Lacie to come back and share pix!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How come no one is ever here on Thursday nights?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, thus far has been hell. One live pup... and one that is in between, being kept alive with cpr and stimulation... I just want ONE healthy girl pup to replace her!!! I have 1 boy and the one that's barely alive is a girl  she's so tiny too. The boy is normal size, no others have been normal so far though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no... I'm sorry Lacie... Sending prayers! I hope you get a good live girl!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Oh wow, that's too bad.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

contact has been made!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I'll talk to you in between paragraphs in my book  We were watching Robin Williams in Flubber. DH's in bed now though and I still have 2 beers left.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! I think I still have 12 beers but I surely won't finish those tonight!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I could and walk away but, I'd regret it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I couldn't and if I tried I' surely regret it too! Hey you saw the pix of my buck.. Do u think he's fat?? Someone on my post said if he's 100# at 5 months then he's fat... I can easily feel his ribs.. I told her he wasn't fat..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I know he's not fat, I guess what im asking is does he look totally over weight in the pix?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I was wondering about using Revolution on your boys.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It would take a lot.. But selemectin is very much like ivermectin could I just use the ivomec topically?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

No he doesn't look fat, Tim is a meat breeder so his concern is muscle mass for showing. It's harder to get a fat goat into shape.


----------



## goathiker

What about Duramectin injections? You can get Ivomec pour on but, everyone says it doesn't work well on lice.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Never heard of it.. What about DE?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Wives tale...

You can get Duramectin at the feed store.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No kidding.. I bought 50# of DE a while back and still have not found a good use for it.. So you think Eddie is immune to the ivomec? He has improved significantly.. The buck has never had ivomec


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

You could try the Ivomec again...I'm just opposed to injecting Ivomec. 

Put a few handfuls of the DE under your winter bedding, it will help keep the level down. Also, if you make one of those PVC mineral feeders you can put some in an old stocking and put it in the dead space at the bottom where the goat can't reach. It will help pull the moisture out of the minerals.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why are you opposed to injecting ivomec?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Because it causes resistance in the worms they have and kills the natural insects that break down their manure. When you inject the Ivomec stays in the system for 20 days. During the whole 20 days they have it in their poo. The Dung Beadles and such are getting poisoned plus the worms in the goats are getting lower and lower doses daily. This way they get used to it and create resistant eggs for the generation. 20 days is at the rate of 1 cc per 110 lbs too. I have no clue how long it might stay at 1 cc per 40 lbs. That's more than 3 times as much.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But. Heard it won't work for mites if you give it orally? Is that wrong? Selemectin (revolution) is absorbed through the skin and works well on external parasites, you don't think ivomec can work the same way? The selemectin does not need to be poured over the whole body, just the right dose needs to be put n the skin, not the fur..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Although idk why I never thought of this before, we use oral ivomec in dogs for demodectic mange.. So why wouldn't it work for goat mites.. Poor Eddie.. He has been tortured..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

What I heard is that giving Ivomec orally kills the eggs but not the adult bugs. It takes 6 days to work. 

Someone once put the Ivomectin right on the mite spots and it worked. I always wormed my pet rat by dripping Ivomec on his head and he'd clean it off, it must do something. The pour on is half the strength of the injectable so if you mixed the dose half and half with mineral oil, the oil would make it stay where you put it.


----------



## goathiker

What I do is oral Ivomectin and CyLence pour on at the same time. It seems to work just fine.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But the wethers dose is about 5 cc.. If I dilute that with 5 cc of mineral oil, idk if it will cover all his scabs.. The entire rear of his foot between his hoof and his dewclaw on both rear legs is heavily affected.. Also the small spot on his belly and the left side of his tail.. His thigh has completely healed and the hair is grown back


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

The oral dose is 1 cc per 20 lbs. So at that dose you'd have 20 ccs of liquid after mixing. This is the solution we used to use for ear mites in the kennel I used to sla...I mean work at.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok lol! So do I apply it once? Or again in ten days? Or everyday? And what about the buck? He has no scabs, just a little itching, more than normal..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

You put it on once a week and spray with Blue Kote in between just in case it is fungus. Now the buck, he's the one who already had a bunch of meds isn't he?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He went through dimethox, baycox, b complex, probios, quest.. I think that is.. Oh he had some BOSE the other day


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

So we want to be careful with him. Maybe put his dose down his back where he can't lick it? Let me look in my stuff tomorrow and find the half life of the Moxidectin before you do anything with him okay? We don't want to accidentally OD him.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I thought we were talking about ivomec? Am I supposed to make the oil mix for the wether with moxidectin? Maybe I should just wait to treat the buck till he shows actual signs? I heard animals with different immune systems fend off parasites differently? Since his coat looks and feels fabulous maybe he is just getting bit by what is on the wether but it is not surviving him?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

We are talking about Ivomec but, we don't want to mix Ivomec and Moxidectin. See what make Moxidectin so efficient is that it stays in the system for 28 days at very high levels. That eliminates the need to reworm every 10 days. So adding Ivomec now would be like giving both at once.


----------



## goathiker

I wonder if you should try a Benedril tab. Maybe he's just ichy from all the meds.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh.. Moxidectin is quest.. I get it.. Sorry I was lost for a sec.. No worries, I just won't do the buck, Eddie is the one I'm worried about.. I think he has a weakened immune system..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Meds can make him itchy?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is benadryl the same dose as it is for dogs? 1mg per lb?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Sure, anything with red dye in it makes my ichy.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What has red dye in it?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I give the human dose doubled. It seems to work.


----------



## goathiker

Pill coatings, boxed mac & cheese, store bought jams, etc.


----------



## goathiker

Red M & Ms


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Pill coatings, boxed mac & cheese, store bought jams, etc.


But what has red dye that I have given him? B complex? Calf manna? He's never had any of ^ those things..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I am VERY particular about what my goats consume..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

No, I was just saying that weird things can make animals ich. If that's what it is you'll never know which thing did it until you use it again.


----------



## goathiker

My daughter has a dog who gets hot spots every time he eats lamb...That kind of thing.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So what I noticed is weird is his skin seems dry, how can his skin be dry if his coat is s shiny and sleek. I also wondered if he was just really dirty though.. The dirt here is really dry 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Allergic to lamb?? That's pretty rare! My dog is allergic to beef, he gets the same thing.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well after another stiff dead pup (female, ugh!) I gave her a shot of oxy and I have a LIVE, living FEMALE! Oh thank the lord! Shes a red half mask, so I'm wondering if the lady who put the down payment on that red girl I showed y'all, wants her instead. She was being a capital B because Blues female "had too much red" but "she'll take her if that's all I had".
My cpr baby is getting stronger too, fingers crossed. 

This is why I swore off starting them up again after they haven't had pups in a few years. It's harder on them to give them breaks than it is to have them whelp once a year, believe it or not.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I prayed for that pup Lacie, that means you owe me the male! Haha


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Oh maybe it is just dry skin. Try brushing him with soda. You rub the soda into him and brush it out really well. The soda cleans his skin, like a dry shampoo and helps remove all the dead skin and dust.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If I didn't owe somebody that money, I'd probably give him to you. He's a no mask, clear face blue. Not one of the most desirable ones unfortunately.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Baking soda?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> If I didn't owe somebody that money, I'd probably give him to you. He's a no mask, clear face blue. Not one of the most desirable ones unfortunately.


Oh darn! One of these days! I will get a blue puppy from you! Would you neuter it for me first though? Lol!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Oh man, well hopefully the little one will live for you Lacie. Good for one healthy female. 

Yeah, Ni is trying to get me to breed my Spitz but, IMO 5 years is way too old for a first litter.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah baking soda.

I prefer the maskless ones if I liked Heelers


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So Jill, could I use the mineral oil that I put tea tree oil in to mix with my ivomec or should I just use plain mineral oil?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

That should be fine. There's no reason it wouldn't be.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Cool, cuz I like the way it smells and I don't have another empty bottle, I might just have to add a little more mineral oil since I used most of it on his big fat thighs lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She can breathe on her own now, I'm making her move around a lot to develop her muscles and strengthen her lungs more. It seems to be working. 
I'm gonna give momma one more hour before the next shot, still no further contractions.... maybe giving it sooner rather than an hour later would be beneficial since they are distressed... I really don't want any more doa's.

4 is the oldest I've ever had a dog have their first litter. 

Lol Dee, I don't think I can legally neuter one for you


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wont tell 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Use a band.. BAHAHAHAHA!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Use a band.. BAHAHAHAHA!


I said legally! That's how we used to do it back in the day, on the rare occasion that I actually neutered something, lol.
You don't want to know how cats were castrated :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha I can imagine! Probably very similar to goats that are not banded! Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Just don't get a Heeler from my area Dee. Nasty nasty inbred things. They are so unstable it's scary. 

No, I don't want to breed my girl. She would change and she's very small for her breed. Barley 14". I don't want to endanger her.


----------



## goathiker

I thought you used 2 bands on dogs? Yeah, highly illegal anymore.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have a very unstable dog.. She's the sweetest thing ever.. Except when she becomes bipolar toward certain dogs... I hope I never get another dog like her, even though I love her.. She's crazier than I am!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Lacie, you never told me why you stopped breeding German shepherds??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I had one that came from a situation where the man was beating his wife. That was interesting. Every time DH would get mad at me, he'd get bit. That was probably the smartest dog I've ever trained. He learned 3rd level obedience BUT, he was so protective that it was worthless outside of our place. He finally had to be put down because our lives were changing and he simply couldn't cope. It was sad but, the best I could do for him. Maybe he finally found some peace.


----------



## goathiker

They RUINED them...That's why I quit breeding German Shepherds anyway.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You bred them too?? I love shepherds.. But the have so many health problems I have been leaning more toward the healers lately


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Hey Lacie, you never told me why you stopped breeding German shepherds??


I quit breeding after my best shepherd passed away. That and nobody was buying pups. Lot of people couldn't feed them for what breed they were.
My studs averaged 135lbs and the females averaged 120-125lbs.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Those are huge shepherds! American Bred no doubt! My aunts shepherd, who I grew u with for the past 10-11 years, is in heart failure right now.. I will miss him so much! He's such a great dog! All shepherds are so loyal! But so are the healers! I have an Aussie heeler boarder collie mix, he's the best dog ever!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I had a pure white military bred stud and an imported black sable female. Many years ago now...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sables are lovely! I'm totally not a fan of white shepherds though..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, and they just destroyed the breed. Not one dog that comes from akc breeders can even work anymore.
Same goes for heelers, they are getting worse and worse by the day. I owned some akc ones once. Paid $1200 per pup, gave them away. They were the worst looking dogs with horrible temperments, and bad structure.


----------



## goathiker

My German lined dogs were bigger than most American lines. The white shepherds were frowned at pretty heavy but, I really liked mine. He was probably 120 130 easy. He was huge.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't like white dogs in general lol so not really against shepherds.. I like dark colored dogs, brown, black, dark brindle, my faves


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Those are huge shepherds! American Bred no doubt! My aunts shepherd, who I grew u with for the past 10-11 years, is in heart failure right now.. I will miss him so much! He's such a great dog! All shepherds are so loyal! But so are the healers! I have an Aussie heeler boarder collie mix, he's the best dog ever!


I had the biggest ones around. German import lines. I had one female named Morgan, she was different. After I completed her training, I could send her out on anyone, even dh and the rest of my family :lol: She was dedicated.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Got any pix? I love German shepherds!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Alright, I'll pop back in in a bit. I'm going to give her another shot.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Got any pix? I love German shepherds!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


In a very old photo album somewhere. I'll see if I can find it later.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Can't wait!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill, what time do you wake up? You need to remind me to oil up Eddie in the morning lol! I might forget..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Usually around 10


----------



## goathiker

I have a Gremlin


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

10???? Your kidding right? I haven't slept till 10 since I was like 19 or 20 lol! I just cut my tongue on a beer can  now I know why my aunt drinks bottles..

And ur dog is cute! But it looks like a yorkie, I don't remember you telling me you had a yorkie.. Who is that?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Ouch. I'm usually up at 8 really. Some days though...

She's Kayla. She's Chihuahua and Jack Russel. I have lots of dogs :slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol u only have one more dog than me 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Very true. The proud little guy by my side is the Miniature Aussie I trained for my grandson. He turned out really well.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw! They are both adorable!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

They are both 3 now. The dog is about 6 months older than the kiddo. Here's my grandson last month.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Looks mischievous! As most boys are! Lol he looks like a sweet heart! I worrie that my dad wants grand kids that he can actually call his grand kids and I don't want to have kids.. Long story why my brothers kids aren't "part of the family"  though my dad tries.. I love my day, I feel so bad when he's not happy.. But I don't think I'm willing to have a kid for others happiness..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Well, don't have the for others. That's not the way to do it. I do worry about the sudden trend of no one having children but, it won't matter in the long run. He will be my only grand child so, I'm happy he lives so close and I can see him whenever I want.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want my dad to be happy.. But I dont want kids.. My mom would be totally happy with that lol!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Aw, I'm sure your dad is happy anyway. Alright , I gotta get everything closed up and head for bed. Tomorrow is flea bath day. Exciting huh?
G'Night


----------



## nchen7

oh Jill. I'm only kidding about pups. I've never had a puppy, and I don't know if I ever will want one. they seem like too much work, and I can't really bring myself to buy a puppy when there are so many unwanted dogs. I have too big of a soft spot for dogs in need.

this is the first time in 8 years I haven't had any animals around me. It feels strange and I don't think I like it!

Skyla, I saw this and thought of you http://www.mulligansrun.com/ourbarn.php


----------



## ThreeHavens

Only one dog here - Chase. Ni, you're right that puppies are a ton of work! In fact I've seen a lot of people get the puppy blues of "What did I get myself into??" but they are also very rewarding, and it's special to raise them up exactly the way you want them. That said I think next time I may adopt a senior dog ... so many lovely old dogs out there waiting for a final place to be comfortable.

My boy is 9 months now! Time flies. He's such a good boy. <3


----------



## nchen7

oh yes, I don't doubt that! they're so incredibly cute. but with my soon to be work schedule, a puppy is not a good idea.... plus, my first dog was 4 when I got her, and she was perfect. had some emotional scars though.

when our big guy dies, I think I'd want to adopt a greyhound. 

Lacie, hope that pup pulls through for ya and you get your girl from this female. keep us posted!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

I love German Shepherds...but if I got one id get one straight from Germany if I could, or good German lines. Something like that...course that would prolly be like a big bag of money. Lol but I had a friend that got a German Shepherd from Germany and it was the most well trained well mannered dog. She only understood commands in German though. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know Laura(Trickyroo)'a husband has some really nice German lines that he breeds  they are LOVELY dogs!! He imports and exports them from Germany  I soo wish I could get one!! I'd love one of them!


----------



## ThreeHavens

I've got powdery mildew in my pasture. :GAAH: Is this dangerous to goats? I've leaving for vacation tomorrow and don't want them getting hurt!


----------



## nchen7

oh no! that's no good! from all the humidity? i don't know how it affects goats....


----------



## ThreeHavens

Yes, it's been awfully humid lately. It's just a small patch by the barn. I did some reading, thankfully it's turned into a sunny day so I took out some goats milk mixed with water and baking soda (read those things helped) and sprinkled it on the affected plants.


----------



## nchen7

oh cool! hopefully it goes away and you can relax while away.


----------



## ThreeHavens

As long as it's not poisonous to them, I'm okay. :laugh: Of course I had to get a scare before leaving. Plus I found a strange poop in the yard and thought it was from one of my kids! Turns out it was most likely a toad dropping. Someone save my sanity!


----------



## nchen7

oh, crap always hits some sort of fan JUST before vacay. it's not just you, it's everyone in every profession. so you're not alone.


----------



## ariella42

Argh! I have an opportunity to do some legal work in real estate refinancing, but I have to have malpractice insurance, which I can't purchase until I get my bar id number, which is about a month overdue right now :GAAH:It's not exactly steady or well-paying employment, but I could definitely use $150 for what is essentially a glorified notary gig once in a while. Why does the job market have to suck so much?


----------



## NubianFan

So sorry I definitely feel your pain


----------



## ariella42

Yeah, it's hard all over. My husband is in school for auto body repair right now and his instructor keeps saying things like, "You guys could get jobs making $8 an hour after this." Umm, really? My husband was making $10 an hour at Lowe's without a degree and with no debt before he went to school.


----------



## ThreeHavens

I've been job hunting for awhile now. It's very hard.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

They are watching me water the plants in the front yard lol very intently 









Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Whelp, 3 live pups out of that mess. I need to go get a new bottle for the tiny one. She can swallow and tries to nurse but can't quite latch on yet, and it's super painful to contort myself into the crate to "milk" the her into the pups mouth. 
Little pup is a heck of a fighter though. I can't believe she made it this far.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well congrats on the new you saved! So whenever your hands arent full with milk and puppies and such, I would like to see pix! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Megan, your herd is cute! And I love your pasture!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think I'll wait a couple days to post pics. Make sure they all make it, and give them a bath first. They were just stressed to the gills in there. Covered in crap when they came out. So they aren't pristine white babies like they normally are, they are a bit yellow...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Bet it's nothing I haven't seen before.. Sadly. But yes, no rush, let everyone settle and relax. Especially yourself!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need a nap...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Lacie, will you have another Roo on your hands with that little one? glad everyone's made it this far.

ah...finally got out of the house today. did some shopping for my interviews next week. I really hate department stores. gave one a good try today, and found nothing. but H&M always pulls through for me.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Megan, your herd is cute! And I love your pasture!!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Thank you ^.^ Hopefully the herd will keep growing. lol And yeah the pasture was nice till it got full of weeds lol I mean I know goats like weeds but its nasty...we are having to reseed it this fall :-/


----------



## goathiker

A young couple moves into a new neighborhood. The next morning while they are eating breakfast, The young woman sees her neighbor hanging the wash outside. “That laundry is not very clean”, she said. “She doesn’t know how to wash correctly. Perhaps she needs better laundry soap.”

Her husband looked on, but remained silent.

Every time her neighbor would hang her wash to dry, the young woman would make the same comments.

About one month later, the woman was surprised to see a nice clean wash on the line and said to her husband “Look, she has learned how to wash correctly. I wonder who taught her this?”

The husband said, “I got up early this morning and cleaned our windows.”

And so it is with life. What we see when watching others depends on the purity of the window through which we look.


----------



## nchen7

very good lesson, Jill


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> Lacie, will you have another Roo on your hands with that little one? glad everyone's made it this far.


She's smaller than Roo was if I remember correctly, but the one thing that gives me a substantial amount of hope, is that this pup has active sleep, like a normal pup. 
Roo was not very mobile at all. This pup moves a heck of a lot, has active sleep, and makes an effot to nurse, even if she doesn't latch on yet. 
She also makes noise, the only sound Roo ever made was a very faint roo/wooing sound, thus her name.

She's becoming more active with the feedings. I decided to forego the bottle and strictly tube feed her, due to the incredible risk of asperating her, and its going smoothly.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Jill are you here?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

If you are here....I have emailed you but have a feeling you are wayyyy to busy to respond. So....asking again....would you be interested in coming to our farm to take blood samples for us on our goats and show us how to send it to wherever one sends this stuff for testing on CL,CAE and Johnes disease? We need to have our herd tested because we are going to try to get our doe bred again in the next couple months maybe. So....could we pay you to do this for us? I have a lady who would do it but I'd rather someone do it that I trust already. Let me know if this would interest you....


----------



## ksalvagno

Jill's Internet has not been available during the day due to cable work in the area being done. It may take her a while to get back to you.


----------



## Chadwick

You guys just blew my mind! There are two people from buck naked boers? 

Ok, waiting for my brain to cool off!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have been sleeping all day... Something is wrong with me..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

So helping an Amish buddy of mine a week ago I looked over in his barn and said what's that thing?

A sheep shear he said I got it at an auction for $7 ! It is too hard for my son to turn for me...

It's an old hand crank model with jointed shafts down to the cutter head, so cool!

So he is the brother in law to my best friend, so I told my best friend that we had to get that away from him without him knowing so we could fix it and clean it up nice! It's all rusty and the cutters are rusty...

Well today I got my electric sheep shears and goat comb, and then we snuck over and stole his! I got it all torn down and am de rusting and painting it oiling it and getting it running perfect then we will sneak it back in the barn all perfect! 

So much fun, I will post a pic when it is done, forgot to get a before, it was a rust ball.....

Oh and the sheep comb that came on the shears I bought fit it!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That sounds pretty cool chad! I hope he doesn't notice it's gone before you put it back! And don't lose any pieces lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens

That's awesome, Chad!


----------



## nchen7

how cool! can't wait to see the pictures


----------



## Chadwick

I asked my friend if Amish would call the cops if something is missing in the barn and he said probably think someone needed to borrow it....


That's a world I wish we all lived in!


----------



## nchen7

wow! if only people nowadays had enough morality to give back what they borrowed.... too much greed in the world.


----------



## nchen7

the rain has started. it's pouring like mad out, and thundering. I'm glad I didn't decide to go out.

Dee, you probably slept all day b/c you needed it. feel better now though?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's so cool Chad!!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Chadwick said:


> You guys just blew my mind! There are two people from buck naked boers?
> 
> Ok, waiting for my brain to cool off!


Lol! Yes Chad  me and my mom both have accounts 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

My goats are having an ice eating party XD 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> wow! if only people nowadays had enough morality to give back what they borrowed.... too much greed in the world.


Well, when I borrow something I have every intention to give it back, but sometimes that doesn't always pan out and it gets borrowed indefinitely until they "borrow" it back :ROFL:


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Um Chad what are we blowing your mind about?? Yes mother and daughter...separate accounts....Buck Naked Boers....that would be us. =)


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Pretttttty sure my goat is not normal lol









Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Thanks Karen! I didn't know that about Jills internet. Have a great weekend!


----------



## russellp

Chad, have you seen the tv show "Amish Mafia"?
Bunch of sawed off toting fanatics. You better get that project done soon!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nchen7 said:


> the rain has started. it's pouring like mad out, and thundering. I'm glad I didn't decide to go out.
> 
> Dee, you probably slept all day b/c you needed it. feel better now though?


No  I still feel super drained.. I just finally HAD to get up to help my aunt with her horse that cut her forehead and I could barely stand up the whole time.. I just wanted to sit or do anything that used less energy than standing.. I miss my old energy.. People used to think I was crazy cuz I had so much energy!..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

I took the little girls to the vet today to have their horns re-burned as they were growing back (see this thread for my questions regarding that - http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/re-burning-horns-questions ). Since we have three goats now, my husband stayed home with our milker, Beth, to keep her from freaking out. Apparently, they really bonded over peanuts and beer. We had read something about a beer-drinking goat in TX, so he decided to see if she would even drink the stuff and poured a bit in his hand. She liked it so much she tried to steal his beer bottle :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Pretttttty sure my goat is not normal lol
> 
> View attachment 77701
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Haha ya that's totally normal! If he's dead?... What a strange boy!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ariella42 said:


> I took the little girls to the vet today to have their horns re-burned as they were growing back (see this thread for my questions regarding that - http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/re-burning-horns-questions ). Since we have three goats now, my husband stayed home with our milker, Beth, to keep her from freaking out. Apparently, they really bonded over peanuts and beer. We had read something about a beer-drinking goat in TX, so he decided to see if she would even drink the stuff and poured a bit in his hand. She liked it so much she tried to steal his beer bottle :lol:


 Lol ya if I have a beer when I go out to milk, I have to watch it very carefully!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

Dee, I'm sorry you're feeling so drained. How do you feel emotionally? I went through a really bad period of depression, and my biggest symptom that I really recognized was my complete lack of energy. I'm not saying that's what it is in your case, but it's something to think about.


----------



## ariella42

Haha, yeah, I don't blame her. Beer is pretty good stuff (even though I prefer wine)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No that's not it, I'm happy with my home life, I love my boy friend, love my family, and all my loving pets.. Hate my boss! Haha but I try not to bring the stress of work home with me..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

Maybe you're bringing home more work stress than you think. Coupled with something else, that could cause some serious energy problems. I really hope you figure it out - being drained all the time is awful


----------



## ksalvagno

Have you tried going to a master herbalist? I wonder if your adrenals are shot.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What is a master herbalist? I wonder if there is one of those around here.. Work has been crazy busy lately, like the past few months. My boss keeps saying he is going to hire someone so we are not over worked.. But just hasn't found the right person I guess.. You all are so sweet to care! Thank you 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ni also suggested looking into adrenal fatigue.. I'm so tired of doctors.. Never heard of a herbalist though..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

ariella42 said:


> I took the little girls to the vet today to have their horns re-burned as they were growing back (see this thread for my questions regarding that - http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/re-burning-horns-questions ). Since we have three goats now, my husband stayed home with our milker, Beth, to keep her from freaking out. Apparently, they really bonded over peanuts and beer. We had read something about a beer-drinking goat in TX, so he decided to see if she would even drink the stuff and poured a bit in his hand. She liked it so much she tried to steal his beer bottle :lol:


I had a goat who loved beer. dark beer is good for their bellies. the malted grain has a good load of vit B and iron in it. irish women used to (maybe they still do) drink Guinness during pregnancy for the extra vitamins.

funny story stemming from that. we were at a rum shop in Barbados. I ordered a Guinness. some dude standing beside us looked at me and asked if I were preggers. he said only pregnant women drink Guinness. sooo weird!


----------



## nchen7

Dee, google "master herbalist California". a lot of them will work with you online. The lady who runs Fir Meadow is a master herbalist too. do some reading, and when you can, do a LOT of chilling out. I had a 2 hour nap yesterday....


----------



## nchen7

Megan, your goat looks like a dog. we rescued a puppy who slept like that. look at him!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nchen7 said:


> Dee, google "master herbalist California". a lot of them will work with you online. The lady who runs Fir Meadow is a master herbalist too. do some reading, and when you can, do a LOT of chilling out. I had a 2 hour nap yesterday....


I napped from about 11 am till after 4 pm today.. It made me feel like I very much waisted my day.. I feel like if I lay down right now I could sleep for the night and I just got up from my nap less than 3 hours ago.. I gotta go milk in a few, this is something I was always so excited to go do, it always made me happy, now it feels like a chore because I have to get up.. I want to love milking again! I want to love being outside with my goats! I hate being cooped up inside but it seems like every time I get up and go try to do something I end up turning right back around and going to sit down..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmm.... sure you're not old? :lol: :chin:


----------



## COgoatLover25

*Cricket* *Cricket* ...:lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol that must be it, I'm just old. I tried telling my fam and my coworkers that, they weren't buying it..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I used to be the happiest person at work, now I'm super cranky.. I even got in a fight with my best work friend.. So that explains it, tired + cranky = old! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My birthday is coming up pretty soon so looks like you hit it right on the nose Lacie lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

Do you sleep well at night?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Haha ya that's totally normal! If he's dead?... What a strange boy!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Lol I know! He just loves to role around on his back 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, Megan and Megan's mom, I am just fooling around....I did do a double take though!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

nchen7 said:


> Megan, your goat looks like a dog. we rescued a puppy who slept like that. look at him!


Lol!! Yeah I think he thinks he's a dog too. He even sits in the hay like a dog. He might have took it kinda literally when I taught him how to shake. 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ksalvagno said:


> Do you sleep well at night?


I usually sleep well but I can't fall asleep till pretty late.

My wether is trying to take his leash off so he can eat the bucks food, he's such a fatty lol!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Chad yeah we know you were just kidding! =) I'm Tami...Meg's mom. We are really enjoying chatting on this forum. I don't have as much time on here as she does. I home school her younger brother and we have quite a bit going on around here. Hope ya'll have a wonderful weekend! We aren't quite sure how we ever lived without goats! They have transformed our lives! =) God had humor when he made them! Meg's wether is so funny.....he is the silliest goat ever! That photo she posted of him....he loves to lay on his back.....lol. Good to meet ya'll....will chat again hopefully this weekend.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lol that must be it, I'm just old. I tried telling my fam and my coworkers that, they weren't buying it..
> 
> I used to be the happiest person at work, now I'm super cranky.. I even got in a fight with my best work friend.. So that explains it, tired + cranky = old!
> 
> My birthday is coming up pretty soon so looks like you hit it right on the nose Lacie lol!


Yep, figured I was right :lol: It's ok to be old though  You get to be a wizard  :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well when are you ever wrong?? 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

More often than everyone thinks! :lol: :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think I want a mini bulldog.... :chin:


----------



## goathiker

Um, what brand of beer do you drink? Weird question but, has a purpose.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Me or Dee?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wouldn't never own a brachiosephalic dog... Too many health issues! Especially bull dogs.. They always smell like yeast from their dirty skin folds..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I wouldn't never own a brachiosephalic dog... Too many health issues! Especially bull dogs.. They always smell like yeast from their dirty skin folds..


But they're so cute!  And they shouldn't smell if you keep them clean.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya.. If you want to scrub their folds with a q tip daily.. Yes they are cute.. But gross.. And not as easy to keep clean as they get older and their allergies get worse..

Ya Jill, who were you talking too?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

You Dee, you're the sickie


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ya.. If you want to scrub their folds with a q tip daily.. Yes they are cute.. But gross.. And not as easy to keep clean as they get older and their allergies get worse..


Spoilsport :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I drink cheap beer.. Either coors light or natural light. Always with a little lime juice


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

And why would you want a mini bulldog? :lol:


----------



## goathiker

They aren't that bad, you just clean their faces and folds with a baby wipe daily. Most people don't bother and their folds kind of grow closed.


----------



## goathiker

You are getting BHA and GMO's from your beer.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> And why would you want a mini bulldog? :lol:


Because they are really cute, and I want one? Need there be any other reason? :lol:

See how cute?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Those are puppies.. Puppies are always cute... Atleast Australian cattle dogs are still cute when their old! Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Because they are really cute, and I want one? Need there be any other reason? :lol:
> 
> See how cute?


Aaaaaaaawwwwwww, they are cute 
I was thinking of the little bug-eyed pugs I guess :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill I been drinking coors light for like 10 yrs..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't like other beers.. I have very cheap tastes I guess..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This is a cute dog!








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha that looks like my fat cat! He's cute!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, and I drink Bud. BUT, I get like you're describing and I have to quit for a awhile and let my body heal...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What kinds of beer don't have those things in them?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

DH is a Coors man, he says try Session Red.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I've never even herd of that.. Does it come in light? And am I screwed if I prefer my beer in a can?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Ha, the can is what is making you sick...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I figured u were gonna say that...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Bf has been tired too.. It's going to be hard for us to try to switch to bottles lol, we both prefer the can!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Aluminum causes Altimer's as well...


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Hey Jill did you happen to read my post earlier? Would you be willing (we would pay you) to come take blood samples and show us how to send them to wherever we need to send them to test for CAE, CL and Johnes Disease? I had emailed about that....but never heard back....or maybe it was in a post. Wondering what you think?? Then I could get you the honey I owe you too! =) I have a lady who said she could do that....but would rather have someone do this that I know....and trust.

What do you think??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Great..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Tami, I would love to do that for you but, um um, I actually don't know how. I think I could, maybe. My vet only charges $120 for draw and testing on all of my does, so, I've never learned...


----------



## goathiker

Who is the gal? There're a few I know that are very good.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Oh!! No worries! Ok...just thought I'd ask you. I am not sure if I should just have the vet do that or not. I don't think my vet would be 120....it would probably be more like 400. lol..... Wish we had a vet that a. knew more about goats and b. charged less! 

Oh well!

Oh another question Jill....we have that pnuemonia vaccine from Colorado Serum. I know you talked with me about this a long time ago but I am so old I forgot what you said!! Ugh....I am loosing my mind I am sure! (I think it is called menopause) Anyway I was told recently on here that it can make my animals go lame unless you know where to give the shot. I told Meg we should pay you to come give them the shots....I am worried we will do it wrong!!! 

Are pnuemonia shots a good idea in Oregon? And should we give it in the fall? Or Spring? The vaccine we have is called: Mannheimia Haemolytica Pasteurella Multocida Bacterin

What cha think?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

I am looking for her name...


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Melody Carroll


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

If you don't know her....do you know someone on my side of town that might be really good to help with this? We just need someone to walk us through this.


----------



## goathiker

I give the Pneumonia vaccines as part of my prebreeding protocal. They are easy to give, you just put them over the ribs in the middle of the body. It only causes lameness if given too close to a limb. I would be happy to come do them but, you can't pay me for the shots, only for my gas


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'd teach you all if you were closer, it's really, super easy. You just get a 3 or 6cc syringe with a 20g needle, have someone hold the goat, apply pressure on the side of the neck (I draw on the goats right side) right in the groove they all have, and you should see the vein swell up pretty quick. Take the cap off the needle, go up into the vein with a slight angle, and draw however much you need. Let the pressure on the vein go before withdrawing the needle, withdrawal the needle, apply some pressure to the spot, and good to go! 
There's a lot of videos out there you can watch.
And common sense here, never push air into the goat if you miss and get air when you draw!


----------



## goathiker

DH has done it on cows, he would help but, I'd never use someone else's goats to learn.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Goat veins are huge! If you know where to look its hard to miss as long as you hold off right try drawing blood on a dehydrated ancient cat, now that's a challenge lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I am sooooooo tired...... why am I still awake, I just got out of a fairly warm bath it is too hot to take a truly hot bath and that unkinked my back somewhat. But I am still dead on my feet. 
Jill are you not getting your doeling now for some reason?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Well drawing blood probably isn't anything I am going to learn....my daughter will though probably as she is going to be a nurse. But me....I am the person they still offer juice or stickers to when I go get my blood drawn! Don't laugh!!! And my daughter is going to be a nurse, go figure! So I just need someone to draw them and tell me where to send them. 

Jill I think we might want to give all our goats the pnuemonia shot this year. Thank you for being willing to do that! I don't want to have to deal with it this year......and with our wet cold winters.....thinking it might be a good idea. Just trying to be as prepared for winter as we can.

I am headed to bed...but will chat more tomorrow night. You can also pm me if you want. Thank you for being willing to give them the shots. This is one I am not sure we should give....? Can you tell these are our babies. lol. 

Night everyone!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol night!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey jill, you still up?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

niht all drooping


----------



## goathiker

I'm here kind of. Watching something.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Leslie!

Ok Jill, maybe we can talk tomorrow, I wanted to pick your brain about implants for goats, I think it's called CIDR. Just wondering if you heard of it or ever had any experience. No urgency though, a Nubian breeder near me wants to try it this year so we can both go together to breed to a buck at redwood hills


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

What protocal does she use?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Not sure? Do you have Facebook? I can send you the link she sent me?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I can answer questions you have in regards to CIDR's and hormones as well. I'll be on for a little bit before I have to tube the puppy again.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just wanted to know if it works and if it's safe..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yep, I do have the insanity called Facebook.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This lady is going to send me one and we are going to implant our does at the same time then take them up to breed to the same buck


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I can tell Lacie which protocal...


----------



## goathiker

When do you give the PG600 and Lute?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't know anything about any of that.. Am I getting in way over my head? She just said we were implanting these things then a couple weeks later pulling them out then taking a trip.. The Facebook just shows me what product she is using, doesn't say how..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't use lute, I find it unnecessary since PG600 is also a lutenizing hormone.

I just stick them in in the morning of whatever day I want to start, give 2cc PG600 IM on day 19, and pull the CIDR's on the morning of day 21. They are normally in heat a bit before 24hrs later, but 24-36hrs is normal.


----------



## goathiker

Lacie


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The way CIDRs and PG600 work- Naturally, with out drugs, as long as a doe's body is producing progesterone at a certain level, the ovaries are not trying to shed egg(s). The egg (or corpus lutem) is sitting on that ovary maturing. When the progesterone level drops, she starts expelling the mature cl's and the ovaries become active= heat cycle. CIDRs work the same way. They're loaded with slow release progesterone, so it raises the doe's progesterone levels tricking the body into thinking it's pregnant, then when you pull the CIDR, the levels drop, forcing them into heat. The PG600 is a lutelizing agent (so it helps ensure a heat), and it forces the ovary to "blow" the mature eggs, as long as the doe is not cystic, also helping to ensure it's a viable heat.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I don't know anything about any of that.. Am I getting in way over my head? She just said we were implanting these things then a couple weeks later pulling them out then taking a trip.. The Facebook just shows me what product she is using, doesn't say how..


It's really a good idea to use either PG600 or Cystorelin/Fractrel with the CIDR's if you want it to be successful. 
Ovulation rates are really low with just CIDR's, and less than 21 days, the efficacy drops.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The closer it gets to the date the more nervous I get and the more I just want to use my own buck.. But the plan was I would breed to a nice kastdemur buck and hopefully retain a doeling then be able to use my buck for all my does..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I do have a lot of other protocols you can use though, but the less hormone injections, the better, I think anyways. 
If you want the other protocols, I'll post them in the morning. I'm still running on zero sleep. Thursday night was the last time I slept :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I guess I better ask her what she is doing..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> The closer it gets to the date the more nervous I get and the more I just want to use my own buck.. But the plan was I would breed to a nice kastdemur buck and hopefully retain a doeling then be able to use my buck for all my does..


Why are your nervous? 
A CIDR paired with a shot of PG600 will just about always work every time, with does that are in good condition. Obese does and overly thin does, and doelings (sometimes) have a harder time. 
If it offers any peace I got it to work even out of season with one of my Alpines. That's the only reason Moon is due in December, she'd normally be kidding in March since mine don't begin to cycle until the last days of September, into October.
And I'm CIDRing 4 does in October to be able to breed them all to the same buck, and probably a doeling in December.

It's easy, no biggie


----------



## goathiker

She's not telling her what hormone...Hehe I'm a thief. 

I am inserting CIDR's into two of our girls, Bella & Aurora. This implant will slowly release a hormone over the next 2 weeks, after 2 weeks we remove the implant. Within 12 to 36 hours the doe will come into a very strong heat. I will also give a different type hormone in the form of a shot which will help the doe release more of her eggs.

This procedure is very common when doing AI (Artificial Insemination). Our purpose for using it is to sync 2 does heat cycles so we can bring them to a friend of ours to do stud service with her boys. 

Bella & Aurora have the same sire as Dream and I don't really know enough yet about line breeding to breed them together yet. I could of bred them to Welker but these 2 girls are mainly Kastdemur blood lines and I really wanted to breed them with similar Kastdemur lines but different bloodlines, if that makes sense. Jenny & Davis at Davis Run Nubians has offered to let me breed the girls to some of her buckss. I have picked out Kastdemur Time is On My Side for Arabella and Lynnhaven's Sea of Love, also a Kastdemur bred buck, for Aurora.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I'm nervous because I don't have PG600 never heard of it lol! I didn't know that was supposed to be part of the plan. Also you have seen pix of my doe, I have been trying to put a little weight on her. But even when I brought her down to once a day milking I can't get her to give me less than 6-7 cups per day.. I want her to produce some milk but not that much..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That is not her post, she tagged me in the post to show what we are using.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, the "release more eggs" statement leads me to believe she's using PG600, since everyone seems to think it will cause more eggs to release (btw, Dee, that's a myth about PG600 causing super ovulation. It does no such thing)

14 days isn't really enough time either, imo.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What about the stress of the doe being taken in a trailer to another farm then bred and brought right back? Doesn't that play a factor? I feel like that too stressful for a pregnancy to take?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Um, that's not very much. Guinen's basically dry and I could get that much from her. Just milk out what you want and leave the rest.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The first day or two the egg isn't even implanted yet, so you're not really risking anything. Hauling them down and taking them home is fine.


----------



## goathiker

I didn;t think that 2 weeks was enough, I've always heard 30 days. Plus lute to bring them in when you pull the CIRD.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

How much grain does she get? For what she's milking I'd be giving 2lbs of a 16% dairy grain.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Um, that's not very much. Guinen's basically dry and I could get that much from her. Just milk out what you want and leave the rest.


Lol not much for you, but at her peak being milked twice a day she was giving 10 cups. Well that was her peak with me, not where she was at 12 weeks with her last farm.. Anyway, by the time I milk her bag is very full, and I just don't go through that much milk.. It's kind of a hassle lol

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> I didn;t think that 2 weeks was enough, I've always heard 30 days. Plus lute to bring them in when you pull the CIRD.


Yeah, it doesn't give enough time to build up the progesterone to make a big impact when you pull it. 
I leave them for 21 days, pg on the morning of the 19th, pull on day 21, and they're in full blown heat by the next morning usually. 
If you do pg600 and lute, your pretty much just double luteing them. If you only do lute, you're not ensuring the eggs release.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> How much grain does she get? For what she's milking I'd be giving 2lbs of a 16% dairy grain.


 I don't have a scale.. She gets about half cup of calf manna, half cup alfalfa pellets,1- 1.5 cups whole oats, hand full of beet pulp and half cup of BOSS and a sprinkle of flax seed at night when I milk her and in the morning when I don't milk her she shares that same amount of grain with 3 other goats minus the flax..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

10 cups? Are you SURE you want to breed her and milk to her potential? Really?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> 10 cups? Are you SURE you want to breed her and milk to her potential? Really?


Not sure what you mean? I heard that half gal is normal for a FF Nubian? My Nubian breeder friend said she will def fill up more after being bred again

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Ah, thanks Lacie. Not something I've ever done.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'll have to pick continue this later, gotta feed the puppy, then I'm going to bed! :lol:

Night all :wave:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Lacie! Thanx!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Well, if 10 cups is too much what are you going to do with the gallon a day she will give if fed to keep her weight up?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Dam raise? Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I was hoping by next year I might know people that want milk besides my aunt lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Perhaps, you will. The does will to milk isn't a bad thing. You just need to learn cheese spread. It uses up a bunch of milk.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh i did! I just don't have time to make it again.. Maybe I can tomorrow.. It's not making it really that takes time, it's the clean up.. Lol I'm messy! And I need to get some muslin cloth


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I know it's not bad that she producing as much milk as she can.. I just don't need it right now and I wish she would put her grain into gaining weight instead of milk..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Like I said, just take what you want and leave the rest. Her body will quit producing so much over time.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But I heard leaving some in there gives her higher risk for mastitis? I just don't want anything bad to happen to her.. She's such a sweet heart! I'd hate to see her in pain


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

She'll only get mastitis if her udder struts and isn't relieved. How do you think they wean their babies naturally? They drink less and less because they aren't hungry anymore. The milk production goes down or stops. I breastfed 4 kids, I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What do you mean by struts? I have absolutely no doubt that you know what your talking about, that why I ask questions, cuz I dont know what I'm talking about lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Struts means that she's so tight she's near pain. All the skin is tight, the udder is almost hard with milk, and the teats are full.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's kinda how she gets now with the 24 hour fill... I've only been doing it for about a week though..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have to milk her very slow at first till a little pressure is relieved


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Well it's early in the year. She'll slack off this fall when it's really time to wean her kids. I'll tell you something though. If you milk that doe through, and she makes it through the winter, them you'll only have to breed her every other year to keep her in milk or maybe every 4 years, or never.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think my buck would be really sad about that hahaha! She is a 2 yr old FF I heard it makes them less productive to skip too many breedings or breed too late?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yes, it does, they are less productive, it depends on your goals. Lacie wants award winning goats that blow the judges away in the ring and also milk enough to feed the rest of farm. 

I want goats that milk what I need and stay healthy with less input, less expense of raising kids, and the ability to travel in a herd anywhere.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm hoping to be able to breed goats that will be able to do well In shows.. Luckily Lacie doesn't breed Nubians cuz I could never afford a goat like hers.. I'm hoping to breed up.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Oh no, are your does American or Purebred?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

pure bred


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Whew, narrow escape. You're good


----------



## goathiker

I need to head to bed, I've got a rescue going on tomorrow.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I did a little research before purchasing lol.. I almost bought a beautiful American doeling, that's when I learned what American means and I stuck with pure bred


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night! I gotta get some rest too so hopefully I'm not completely worthless tomorrow lol! Thanx for everything!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Good job... G'Night


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, you guys put down the pages at night! 


Good morning!


----------



## ksalvagno

Morning Chad. Hey, if you are thinking of ordering the cobalt block, do it. I'm already seeing an improvement in my girls.


----------



## Chadwick

Really! I may have to do that!


----------



## russellp

I missed a page, what is this cobalt block you speak of? I was just telling Chad that I had put off breeding till October 1st so as too get more minerals into the girls. I may need to procure one of these cobalt blocks.


Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## russellp

I'm using a 50 lb bag of East Tennessee specific loose minerals from my local Co-op now. I had a pic of the mineral list and amounts but can't locate it now. I know it was heavy in copper and in just two weeks the clear, unmottled coat colors are returning and fishtails are gone. Plus the girls eat it up. It's as if they really do not like the taste, snort, sneeze and shake head, but stand and lick at it till it's gone. Funny how they seem to know what they need.


Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## ksalvagno

Usually they are the blue blocks at a feed store. Nothing in my area sold the blocks so I ended up buying one from Amazon. Shipping was $27 but honestly I could easily spend that in gas. Not to mention the amount of time I spent calling every feed store in about a 50 mile radius. The time I spent calling was worth more than $27 in the end.


----------



## russellp

K, I like your way of thinking. You seem to have a mind for business.


Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## ksalvagno

Had an alpaca business for 14 years. DH always looks at the time involved and figures out the cost. We never seem to have enough time so we really have to decide what we want to do and what is worth hiring out.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow y'all talk a lot :lol:  

Dee, I used to do drive way breeding (for three years >_<) and never had a problem with the stress and them not settling


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Skyla have you ever used that implant thing we were talking about?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ksalvagno said:


> Morning Chad. Hey, if you are thinking of ordering the cobalt block, do it. I'm already seeing an improvement in my girls.


Have you ever tried a selenium block? My local TSC just started carrying it and I wondered if it was worth a try

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

No haven't tried it. Nobody carries it around me.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Skyla have you ever used that implant thing we were talking about?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


No, I haven't.. My girls all pretty much come in heat together and I can track them easily enough that I didn't have to  and I didn't need a set time to breed


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My goats really like the iodized salt blocks.. What is the point in buying all these blocks if the loose mineral is supposed to have all the good stuff in it?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

Depends on the block. I don't bother with salt blocks but the cobalt helps them absorb other minerals better. Goathiker can explain it all better than I can.


----------



## Chadwick

This is for buck naked boers.....


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Omw I need that hay feeder...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Well guess what??? (goat related)


----------



## Chadwick

What (goat related)


----------



## Chadwick

Did you kiss the goat?


----------



## NubianFan

No but Pip has finally figured out he is a boy and is trying to seduce Daffy. Who still doesn't take him seriously. I am going to separate all the boys and the girls tonight. I want him to breed her but not this early, she would kid in feb and I want it to at least be a march kidding.


----------



## NubianFan

In other news, my dad has been very sick the last two days, so any prayers appreciated. I am going over there in a bit to check on him. bb in a while


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You bought another goat? 

:lol: Didn't see the other page


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> In other news, my dad has been very sick the last two days, so any prayers appreciated. I am going over there in a bit to check on him. bb in a while


Oh no! Praying he gets better. Hope he's doing better!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, my tube fed baby is doing ok still. I overslept and missed 3 of her feedings and she was very cold and dehydrated when I got to her this morning  So I had to warm her back up and got her tubed again this morning, still tubing her every 2 hours, and unfortunately will be tube feeding her for the next 3.5 weeks since they loose their sucking reflex within a day of not nursing :sigh: 
Harder part even still, is milking the mom to get colostrum/milk to tube her, lol.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Chadwick said:


> Did you kiss the goat?


Chad I kiss my goats daily  if you don't...well that's just not normal...XD haha

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

That's rough about the tube feeding  I hope I never have to do that... 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

Leslie, good luck with your male and prayers for your dad.

Lacie, I sure hope that little one pulls through for you.

Chad, nice hay feeder.


----------



## goathiker

Something followed me home


----------



## ksalvagno

Hopefully something good.


----------



## goathiker

Long John Silver


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

What on earth is that??? Looks like a large rat  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It's long and skinny, never is still unless asleep, and eats cat food and chicken.


----------



## NubianFan

Did you get a ferret!!!! congrats!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Dad is feeling a little better able to keep down some food today, so when I went over there he was able to sit out by the pool and eat some watermelon


----------



## goathiker

Oh, that's good Leslie. Glad he's doing better. 

Yes, I got a Ferret. He's about 6 months old and a really pretty silver tipped color with dark eyes. I'll get better pics once he's set up in his new home.


----------



## ksalvagno

That is good that he is feeling better.

Congrats on the ferret, Jill.


----------



## NubianFan

oh that's awesome! and 6 months isn't a bad age, are you going to switch him to raw? You should still be able to at that age, I know you feed your dogs raw.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Ohhhhh I love ferrets!  congrats Jill ^.^ 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

So ideas welcome. I am going to make my daughter a meatloaf cake with mashed potato icing for her birthday and decorate it with that canned cheese spray for the writing and so on. I need ideas for an alternate dessert from cake since this is her "birthday cake" I was thinking something kind of out of the ordinary not like a pie or cheese cake or anything but something a little different? Any ideas? She likes cookies.


----------



## ksalvagno

Leslie, do a search on meltaway brownie bites. You can also search for Hershey kisses cookie recipes. Can you tell I'm a chocolate fan?


----------



## NubianFan

LOL sounds good.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry to hear about your dad Leslie, sending prayers to you and your family


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Karen, that is not my hay feeder just a stock photo, buck naked was asking what to do about hay falling in piles under the feeder...

Leslie, prayers as always!

Dee, you jinxed me! I put two screws down in a place were "they could not get lost" and cannot remember where that was! Haha, they will turn up just that I was being too carefull!!!


----------



## Chadwick

I kiss mine, even if ,they don't want kisses! Haha


----------



## Emzi00

Well today was rough! Not happy with myself, but more importantly if everyone would please keep Swan Valley Equestrian Team in their prayers I'm sure the families involved would appreciate it. I just hope they're going to be okay.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Chadwick said:


> Dee, you jinxed me! I put two screws down in a place were "they could not get lost" and cannot remember where that was! Haha, they will turn up just that I was being too carefull!!!


Oh no! Sorry! I hope you find them!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What happened?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Does anyone know if horses should have loose minerals too? Today my horse was trying to eat Huge bites off the salt block.. And it's not a new block, same 2 blocks that have been in there for a while.. Just curious if anyone have any suggestions?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

We're going to do mostly raw with some kibble for now. He's small for his age and needs good nutrition for awhile. He's a lover, gives kisses already.


----------



## NubianFan

Oh crud Emma was there an accident or something?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Does anyone know if horses should have loose minerals too? Today my horse was trying to eat Huge bites off the salt block.. And it's not a new block, same 2 blocks that have been in there for a while.. Just curious if anyone have any suggestions?


Dee.... they make loose minerals for horses :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Congrats on your new little friend jill, I know you will nurse him back to health!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

Was the ferret the rescue, Jill?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Dee.... they make loose minerals for horses :lol:


I'm assuming she can't have goat minerals? My horse is with my aunts horse who will eat anything and everything in sight.. So if I got loose minerals free choice I think my aunts horse would get sick... Also assuming the loose minerals are better than the block?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Horses can use loose salt better than a block, but I have always used a block to be honest. They can get the loose salt better their tongues aren't rough like a cows.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I'm assuming she can't have goat minerals? My horse is with my aunts horse who will eat anything and everything in sight.. So if I got loose minerals free choice I think my aunts horse would get sick... Also assuming the loose minerals are better than the block?


 I would think it would be fine, one of my friends uses a horse mineral for their goats.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh great! All these years! My poor horse! I'm so glad you all are here to steer me in the right direction!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

During relay the girl starting didn't have any control of her horse, head on collision, both riders went flying and one was hurt worse than the others, horses spun around almost falling and took off. One horse injured his leg. 911 and a vet was called. All the horses put away, ended the show, and won't be wrapping things up tonight.


----------



## ksalvagno

How horrible. Will say a prayer.


----------



## NubianFan

That's terrible Emma, prayers going up. But I am curious, why are you not happy with yourself?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh that's horrible... Hope all is ok Emma  prayers here too


----------



## NubianFan

Oh gosh I found the EASIEST cookie recipe..... I am DEFINITELY making these for daughter's birthday!


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> That's terrible Emma, prayers going up. But I am curious, why are you not happy with yourself?


I messed up. I know, lame. But I was freaking out beforehand too so that didn't help. I need a built in slot of time for a pre reining meltdown.


----------



## Chadwick

Prayers for all involved Emma


----------



## nchen7

phew! long day!!! ended up calling 13 litres of tomatoes. yay! took a long time b/c I had to go get the tomatoes at 2 diff markets, and then more jars and a huge pot. but now that I have the pot, I want to can more stuff. not sure what yet....

Leslie, glad you figured out your daughter's bday dinner. Hope your dad feels better soon.

Jill, what a cutie! you have a name yet?

Lacie, hope that little pup pulls through for ya. she seems like a fighter though. milking a dog seems quite a tedious task.....

Emma, hope everyone there is okay.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh sheesh Emma.. Thats horrible.. I hope everyone is alright! Sounds like the horses are ok?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## CritterCarnival

goathiker said:


> Long John Silver


What a cute little fur-snake Jill, I love ferrets! Sadly, I'm down to 3 from a "business" of 7.. I love that multiple ferrets are called a "business"!! It's very fitting, they think everything is their business, and get up to no end of mischief!

I had a dark eyed white named Jack Frost. He was called "Ambassador Jack" by the teachers at the school my hubby works at, because he went to visit the school regularly to teach the kids about ferrets. I miss him dearly. 








My oldest remaining ferr is Puck. He's is almost 8 years old and I've had him since he was 8 weeks. Puck is the one in the middle hanging out of the cube...the other 3 have passed on. Taz, Indy and Liam.








My youngest 2 are Meeko and Minx. Minx is a tiny little girl, and Meeko is a big strapping boy. Both are about 3 1/2 years old. They love tormenting the new puppy.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Cute critters! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I have two Rascal and Rowdy, they are a year and half old now.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I found this link in another thread and looked up mu county, but I have no idea what "good" levels are? Can anyone tell me if this area is selenium and copper deficient?








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It depends, is all your feed grown from exactly the same 2 rocks that were tested in your county and has it changed since the 1970's? :scratch:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

BAHAHAHAHA! Point taken


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm going to sprinkle a tiny bit of the manna pro goat mineral on my horses grain an see if she likes it.. Then investigate loose horse minerals when I get a chance to go to the store...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

That survey was done during the Cold War to catalog where they could find bomb makings. :lol:


----------



## goathiker

That sounds like a good idea.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Holy moly! She sucked up the grain with minerals like a Hoover! She was licking the bowl making weird sucky noises that I never heard before! And she has never eaten her psyllium that fast!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How much goat minerals do u think a horse can have? I want to give her more... 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

1/4 cup should be fine.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Gobble gobble gobble! She loves the stuff!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Picky little goats won't touch it unless its in grain.. I guess my horse isn't spoiled enough yet.. Looks like i need to spend more time with her!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

She needs it or she wouldn't touch it. 
I'm kind of back and forth tonight. All my ferret stuff is stored away and now I gotta find it


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I at least solved the mystery as to why this little girl can't nurse, despite her effots... shes just too vigorous, It didnt make any sense as to why she could suck. But Its all clear to me now, I checked and she has a cleft palate  :sigh: So even if she wanted to nurse, which she does try when I hold her there, she cant.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Never had such a bad batch of babies. I don't know what to do. If it doesn't fix itself, she'll need surgery and I just cannot afford it ):


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Never had such a bad batch of babies. I don't know what to do. If it doesn't fix itself, she'll need surgery and I just cannot afford it ):


Not only that.. But she wouldn't be good breeding stock..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That is if you were thinking about using her as a replacement? As a pet she could still be a great dog, my friend breeds labs and she had one pup come out with a sever cleft pallet.. He almost died several times through his puppy months. She never did the surgery because she was worried he wouldn't make it through therefore she also never got him neutered. A little while back he got into her females pen and well.. We all know what happens next.. Surprisingly the female had 3 perfectly healthy pups..she got lucky. Just saying, anything Can happen


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well cleft palates are more of a fluke, it can happen in even the healthiest litters. I'm wondering if hers just needs to close up because they are a bit early. I don't know... 
With people, I've always heard it's a 5% chance their children will be born with one, if they were.


----------



## NubianFan

Well going to the fair today, it snuck up on me once again, so once again I wasn't able to get any of the goats or her rooster Alberto entered so we are just going to ride the rides, look at all the sights and eat fair food.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Have fun


----------



## NubianFan

Well I can't ride the rides anymore so I mostly just stand in the gravel and watch her ride, normally her best friend goes with her and his mom and I stand and talk but they were busy today, so she's gotta fly solo..... literally! LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry I'm off and on, little dog matters and milking, and watering, etc. Full time job :lol:

Well, hopefully you'll have some fun. Eat a lot of food for me :ROFL: I'm starving :cake: :drool: :yum: :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I feel like I'm taking care of a little bird or something. She sleeps on my neck day and night, and she's about the size of a baby bird. When she starts getting squirmy, I just put her on my neck and she goes right to sleep 
On the bright side she isn't dropping weight, very slowly gaining though. I wish I had kept track of Roo better, I wanted to compare these two.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds like fun Leslie!  

Glad she is doing fairly well Lacie


----------



## nchen7

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I feel like I'm taking care of a little bird or something. She sleeps on my neck day and night, and she's about the size of a baby bird. When she starts getting squirmy, I just put her on my neck and she goes right to sleep
> On the bright side she isn't dropping weight, very slowly gaining though. I wish I had kept track of Roo better, I wanted to compare these two.


at least you're not having to vomit into her mouth. :laugh:

glad she's fighting. too bad about the cleft pallet, but will that affect her eating capabilities when older?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ugh! I told the boys yesterday I needed to go to home depot too! They just up and left without me! If they had almost 30 animals to feed it would take them longer to get ready too! Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> at least you're not having to vomit into her mouth. :laugh:
> 
> glad she's fighting. too bad about the cleft pallet, but will that affect her eating capabilities when older?


Oh gosh, that's awful to think about :ROFL:

Well because of the cleft, she completely has to skip the wet food stage, and will probably have to start on teeny dry kitten food that she'll have to gum around and swallow whole. Dry food and water is all she'll be able to have. She has to be tubed to prevent the milk from going up the cleft and causing a sinus infection and her aspirating and causing pneumonia.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So it has just occurred to me that I have no eaten in 3 days.... :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I saved this kitten in the middle of the highway this morning on the way to work!! There were a lot of people mad at me for stopping but I couldn't run it over and I couldn't let anyone else run him over either...ANY SUGGESTIONS AS TO WHAT I SHOULD NAME HIM?!?! 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

He's energetic, mischievous,HILARIOUS(especially when he sees his reflection PRICELESS! :lol and sweet....

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## ksalvagno

Lacie, I give you a lot of credit for taking care of the pup.

Leslie, I hope you guys have a great time at the fair.

Chelbi, cute kitten.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Thanks Karen 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## CritterCarnival

Cute kitty, call him Freeway!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

GreAt name!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Chadwick

Ok if we all work together on this I know we can figure out how he keeps this thing from moving!









And they did!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Ok if we all work together on this I know we can figure out how he keeps this thing from moving!
> 
> View attachment 77829
> 
> 
> And they did!


  no, they're all talking about how they want to come visit me :lol:


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> ...


Aaaawwwwww, Chickie's! 
How many?


----------



## goathiker

There's 10 so far. I have 2 more setting.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thank you, Karen. Here's a couple pictures of her. If she isn't smaller than Roo was, it's definitely close.


----------



## nchen7

That kittie is sooo cute!!! Freeway is a great name

Chickies!!! They're soooo cute!!!

Lacie, that puppy is teenie!!! You want some oatmeal? I have some here I can mail you. :ROFL:


----------



## nchen7

Chad, did you guys figure out the door? That picture is hilarious!


----------



## glndg

Chadwick said:


> Ok if we all work together on this I know we can figure out how he keeps this thing from moving!
> 
> View attachment 77829
> 
> 
> And they did!


Love the pic of the goats. Great goat house, and of course, adorable goats.

In my usual paranoid way, I see the bucket and handle and worry that *somehow* the goats will get into trouble or get caught in that.

Don't get me wrong, I love the way the bucket is attached, it's just that I see goat hazards all the time. Makes it hard for me to find feeders or racks here that I feel okay using.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> Lacie, that puppy is teenie!!! You want some oatmeal? I have some here I can mail you. :ROFL:


She weighs 104 grams. Blues puppies weigh 2lbs each now 

 Nope I'm good, I had a tortilla :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I ate subway!! :hearts: 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie! That pup is adorable! I will take care of her for you! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Not sure I like this new cloud thing.. There was a whole page missing from the app.. I couldn't figure out what y'all were talking about i kept scrolling back and forth so then I went to the website and viola.. An extra page! Then of course I went back to the app and the missing page magically appeared... :think: someone is playing tricks on me!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Haha! Wow...


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## ariella42

All the babies are so cute!


----------



## ariella42

We spent all morning out with Martha trying to make sure she was okay (she still isn't very energetic, but she's out and eating), then we spent all afternoon doing a pen revamping. We dug up the layer of mud and poop (and the incredible population of fly larva in it) that was covering everything, limed it, then spread a layer of paver base under river rocks. It's been so incredibly wet and our house is at the bottom of a hill, so it just stays wet here. I hope the river rocks help keep the mud down in the pen at least.

Needless to say though, it's time for a glass of wine (or 5) for me


----------



## Chadwick

Yep they figured out that I was using a board to hold it......and removed the board....it is now held from the top with a rope and clip!

Finished the hand crank sheep sheer for dan, anyone wanna see?


----------



## ariella42

I'd like to see it, Chad.


----------



## Chadwick

Tore it to pieces, de rusted, painted cleaned all gears, reassemble, new leather, oil and grease, new comb, sharpened cutter,works so nice and easy! Looks good!


----------



## ksalvagno

Lacie, that pup is too precious. Roo look out, you have competition. 

Jill, those little chicks are too cute. I want to have chickens so bad but will have to wait for next year.

Chad, those goats are too funny.


----------



## nchen7

yes! pictures pictures!


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## ariella42

Looks like new! How does it work?


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick

Hard to get a picture of the arms expanded!


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## nchen7

good work Chad!!! so....that whole thing is hand cranked???


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick




----------



## ksalvagno

Wow! That looks great!


----------



## Chadwick

Went to the harness shop to get the leather talked to the owners son and they used to own it! They sold it at auction dan bought it! He saw one piece of leather after I told him what I was up to and he said, did he buy it at an auction?!?

Small town!

There was a chunk of wire where the white oak board is to hold the handle up....I added the hanger on the leather and the wood. Everything else is exactly like it was but new.


----------



## Chadwick

Works great! And yeah one person cranks the base and the arms have shafts in them with gears at the joints that carry the work down to the shears!

My guess is about 1915-1925 would be when it was made......nice!

It really was a rust ball! Now I bet his son can help crank and he won't have to use house scissors again!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That is the creepiest contraption I have ever seen! But wow! Good job! I guess you found those 3 screws? 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

That is amazing! nice work. It looks like you have a little antique museum going with your treadle sewing maching too. nice!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nice work Chad!! It looks amazing!! I'm sure your friend will be thrilled with it!!


----------



## Chadwick

Thanks everyone! And nope, had to go buy the screws! Although I am glad because they were rusty and they were stripped out where the screwdriver goes in the slot.

If you think it's creepy, imagine what sheep think of it! It is a sheep naked machine after all!


----------



## Chadwick

Glndg, that's my wife's, another tear down fix and put back together! I have two more I did if you know anyone who wants one!!!

We like the quality that comes with the old manufacturing processes, I bet 100 yrs from now no one will be fixing up our iPads!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I agree chad...


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Chadwick

So Alice is rocking back on her heel again, any advise, thinking I need to get Bose from the vet.....but just gave gel last week???


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Chance is still down on his pasterns after TWO BoSe shots and I can't figure out why...so I rly can't help...lol :-/ anyone have any idea what could be Chance's problem? Lol it's not bothering him at all so that's why I haven't done anything about...but then idk what I'd do sooo...lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Is my picture what it looks like when they are down on their pasturns? I hear a lot of talk but no pictures...


----------



## Chadwick

Did you show your mom that feeder I posted Megan?


----------



## goathiker

She's not down on her pasterns Chad. I think she has too much heel. Hind feet aren't quite as upright as front feet.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chad, I have a doe like that.. But her feet got MUCH worse.. I give her Bo-Se four times a year right now.. And do regular trimming and she is looking TONS better and nearly back to normal


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Nooo with Chance it's more like his dewclaws are dropping lower to the ground...they aren't as upright...I think that's what low pasterns are Chad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Those are front feet, and too much heel huh?

So does anyone have pictures of bad pastern strength?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

I did. Lol the problem with it is that Nibbles would just push that feeder right over  I don't think you can find a Boer proof feeder  especially a Nibbles proof feeder. lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, ok like that whole "wrist" area is falling and the hoof stays in relation to that?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

I can get a picture of Chance's pasterns when I get home... 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

You can do half of that, and do it attached to the wall....just a thought!

Nibbles is hard on the engineering team huh?!!!?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Exactly. And yeah it does look like she has too much heel to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Hmmm true...idk maybe that can be a winter project for my dad. Lol 

Nibbles broke down the stall doors in the barn twice....if that gives you any idea...oh and he's broken our hay feeders at least 3 times...Before my dad figured out how to make them Nibbles proof...course he will probably surprise us one of these days and figure out how to break it again. lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

This is how you sleep in hammock


----------



## Chadwick

I wish! If I slept like that I wouldn't be right for a month!

How's the little guy doing?

Megan, is nibbles just putting a lot of weight on things or pushing hard?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I'm thinking LUCKY

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Chadwick

So, I have the foot almost level with the band of the hoof/skin should I take more heel and allow more toe in the angle ratio? Or should I concentrate on taking more foot off, we were at quick a week ago.


----------



## Chadwick

I see that cat as Cecil.......


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

What?!? How?


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Maybe diesel but no cecil.... 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Chadwick

Those eyes are Cecil's eyes!


----------



## goathiker

Cecil Speedbump :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Haha lol no cecil.... Hahaaaha


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Nibbles weighs 210 pounds so whether he is pushing hard or putting a lot of weight on things doesn't really matter XD the outcome is usually the same  destruction. 

I love that Kitty! Is it a he or she? lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

It's a he! ☺


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Chadwick

It's a Cecil!

My wife says buttons!


----------



## Chadwick

210lbs !!!! Wow, pictures needed with something in the shot so I can tell how big he is!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I almost agree with your wife! But he is not always soft and sweet he's always spastic!! And mean sometimes when he plays 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Awww I'd name him Ford then...or Ranger lol  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Don't worry Chelbi, no one like my name choices, I'm terrible at it, ask Megan!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

I might be able to get some better ones if this doesn't do it for you Chad lol my brother rides him XD















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Don't worry chad you are good at other things like taking apart and rebuilding old things!!! Btw GREAT JOB on the sheerer!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Emzi00

She can't call him Ford, that means Found On Road Dead, and he's obviously not dead.


----------



## Chadwick

Wow! What a big guy! I love him! 

So how did he get the name? Obviously he does nibble now and again, to get that size!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Ok fine lol call him Dodge  I actually like that one better or Ninja..that would be a good one for a cat lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Oh Emma that's what Chevy people say to get people to forget that ford started everything and Chevy just copied them!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Chadwick said:


> Wow! What a big guy! I love him!
> 
> So how did he get the name? Obviously he does nibble now and again, to get that size!


Yeah he's a big baby <3 ^.^ we love him too. Lol ummm idk. My dad gave him that name. I guess he thought it was just a good goat name. Lol and it does fit him. He's such a quirky goat he needed a quirky name lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

My Ford's almost 40 years old, still going strong.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Haha yessss XD thank you Chad. I love Fords. Sadly I will never get one cause id be booted out of my moms side of the family. They are die hard Dodge people. My uncle would never speak to me again. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

I wish I was close enough to come cuddle his big self!


----------



## Emzi00

Chadwick said:


> Oh Emma that's what Chevy people say to get people to forget that ford started everything and Chevy just copied them!


The Chevy people didn't copy them, they did it better. 

Call him John. You know, for John Cougar.


----------



## Chadwick

And I have Jill's trucks little brother!


----------



## goathiker

Ug, Dodges have ballast resistors everywhere in the engine.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

I want a black Ford GT Mustang soooo bad....lol dream car.....


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Bf's dodge has almost 530,000 miles on it! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Is dodge STILL reducing it's circuit amp and volt???


----------



## ariella42

Wow, that's a lot! Is it the original motor?


----------



## ariella42

By the way, I started a 50 year old car today for the first time in 20 years  The Corvair lives!


----------



## Chadwick

Nice! Now dont do that or it'll break! Hahaha


----------



## ariella42

Lol, it's going to be a great project car! If it's more reliable than our 2000 Grand Am, I'll be happy (and that won't be hard).


----------



## goathiker

I want a 1966 Ford Fairlane station wagon with the 427.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ariella42 said:


> Wow, that's a lot! Is it the original motor?


Yes origional motor and trani. He says he'll easily get another 300,000 out of it lol :goattruck:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Chadwick said:


> Oh Emma that's what Chevy people say to get people to forget that ford started everything and Chevy just copied them!


Because that's exactly why Chevy's are way better, Ford obviously did _something_ right :lol: 
Ford has nothing on a Dodge and Chevy!


----------



## Chadwick

Oh the fairlane with 427! My buddy had that car, speedo went to 65mph we would let off the gas and see how long it would slow down before the needle started moving again!


----------



## Chadwick

Pfffff!


----------



## NubianFan

not a good trip to the fair at all


----------



## ksalvagno

What happened?


----------



## NubianFan

I rode a ride with my daughter and severely hurt my back. I didn't think about it jerking my back like that, I used to ride it all the time when I was younger. It wasn't scary at all but very jerky and bumpy. It felt like it did something to my back and hip when I got off it. It has just gotten worse since then. I had to get her some lunch meat for school lunches and I was hurting so bad I felt like I was going to vomit and had to sit down in Walmart. Driving home I hit a bump and I was crying it hurt so bad. I was nauseous and cold when I finally got home. I took 4 ibuprofen when I got here and went to sleep, I am awake and finally warm now but still hurting.


----------



## ksalvagno

Next time you take the ibuprofen, drink a Coke. Also try taking 3 Ibuprofen and 2 Tylenol.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wow, that's horrible Leslie. I'm sorry, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Chadwick

Why coke?


----------



## Chadwick

Get better Leslie!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I hope you feel better Leslie!

Lacie, do you remember that spotted doe that I wanted??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill, I think you saw her too, they reduced the price to $250! Either there is something terribly wrong with this goat, or she truly needs to get rid of her due to hay costs.. What to y'all think? If you don't remember I can show you again.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

The caffeine in Coke helps the meds work faster.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's why. Like excedrin 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Chelbi, I like Dodge, or Dodger (I like 2 syllable names for animals). I don't usually prefer Lucky....it's so generic and SOOO many pets have that name. it's like naming a dog Max...

I'm car free again and loving it! but then again, I don't live in the country anymore....

Leslie, hope your back feels better. sucks when something goes wrong in the back.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Yeah Ni...I hate common names...lol I'll probably be one of those weird people that ends up naming their kid something no ones never heard before... lol


----------



## nchen7

or at least something that's not everyone has. 

maan I've had a busy weekend at home! did lots of canning! and ironing today. hate ironing, but it had to be done.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Feel better Leslie :hug:  that's not good at all...


----------



## Chadwick

I hear ya Megan, my sons name is Tadg!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Yeah and I love that name Chad  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

I'm so excited! I'm buying water kefir grains tomorrow!! and $2 for 3tbsp!!


----------



## NubianFan

I am making ramen noodles. I don't like chicken noodle soup when I am stomach sick or head cold sick, but apparently it is good when I am hurt back sick.... go figure......:crazy:


----------



## ksalvagno

Lucky you! I need to get more. I was up to 2 gallons and my grains all died. I have no idea what happened but I sure miss the kefir water.


----------



## Chadwick

Cool Ni! I wanna get some soon!


----------



## nchen7

I'm excited!! i have my milk ones from Barbados. think they're dormant now, but won't be too hard to get them back...

Karen, wonder why they died? that's bizarre....


----------



## COgoatLover25

This totally describes my grandparents! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

My dad always tries to stuff my daughter full. She has a healthy appetite, she doesn't need encouragement!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Chad this is down on their pasterns...idk what to do about Chance 









Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Man I made two pkgs of ramen to share with daughter and I don't know if I actually got half or not but it went into a hole somewhere in my leg or something because I feel like I could eat that much more....


----------



## Chadwick

Awe, is it painfull for them usually? I know you said it isn't bothering him right?


----------



## nchen7

NubianFan said:


> Man I made two pkgs of ramen to share with daughter and I don't know if I actually got half or not but it went into a hole somewhere in my leg or something because I feel like I could eat that much more....


mmm...ramen. yummm! I got some chicken backs for super cheap, and made a HUGE amount of stock today. and made a soup. sooo full


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Umm idk he still runs and plays with the others so id say no. But I still don't like it :-/


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

I have a craving for cake....


----------



## glndg

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> I might be able to get some better ones if this doesn't do it for you Chad lol my brother rides him XD
> 
> View attachment 77862
> View attachment 77863
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Hey...that looks like Jory soil......


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha Lindsay!


----------



## Chadwick

What's Jory soil? Haha


----------



## Chadwick

Mmmmm, yellow cake no icing!


----------



## nchen7

oh...but.....meringue buttercream icing!!!! sooooo good!!!


----------



## Chadwick

I'm a naked cake guy, but you can have icing!


----------



## nchen7

and Chad.....pie!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Jory soil? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Haha, no Ni you said pie!


----------



## glndg

Chadwick said:


> What's Jory soil? Haha


It's red and it's the state soil of Oregon.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

What about Lleeland for my kitten or jonah...


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, the Jory soil thing has my wheels spinning too!


----------



## Chadwick

Ooooooooowwwwkkkkaaayyy, now I get it!

Yes to Leland!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I like that one to.... 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## glndg

Chadwick said:


> Yeah, the Jory soil thing has my wheels spinning too!


It's not the best ag soil, but it's good for growing a lot of things. It's popular for growing Pinot noir grapes in Oregon.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I'm watching FOREST GUMP!!!! Anyone remember that movie?!?
Run forest RUN!!!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Ohhh lol well ya it's good soil...that was a few months ago...we have a garden growing in that area now....HUGE 180 ft long garden... lol and we have way too much produce O.O lol


----------



## NubianFan

So you guys remember when I said does anyone know where their are any free houses? Yeah well I found a free house, built in the teens o twenties and it has good bones, the catch you gotta move it.... this is a house not a trailer, I wonder if it'd be worth moving?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Here Chad...see what I mean? lol Maybe...


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Re to Leslie: Pics ?!?


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, is the house stable?


----------



## Chadwick

NubianFan said:


> So you guys remember when I said does anyone know where their are any free houses? Yeah well I found a free house, built in the teens o twenties and it has good bones, the catch you gotta move it.... this is a house not a trailer, I wonder if it'd be worth moving?


Could be! Especially if you can move it to your family land! I would look into it and get a house mover to quote you, you may want to pay a dollar for it for legalities though.


----------



## nchen7

I never knew where the term "moving house" came from, until I lived in Barbados and SAW people take down their house and MOVE it.


----------



## Chadwick

I can cut her hooves straight like that and two days later the heel does that creating the curve look.....and I can see a straight line fairly well.....


----------



## NubianFan

They said between 5 and 10 thousand to move it, which I could do actually. I just wonder how much it would cost to fix it up afterwards. It is a 4 bedroom one bath house. So big for that time period. It looks okay from the pics they say it has hardwood floors throughout and is not structurally messed up in anyway, and they are giving someone up to 6 months to move it, so they aren't in a super rush. building a new one on that site and want it gone eventually.


----------



## Chadwick

Add some for a new foundation/basement or slab for it to rest on....


----------



## NubianFan

If this works this is the only pic they have


----------



## NubianFan

I wish the pic was taken a little closer up can hide a lot of problems at that distance.


----------



## Chadwick

You will probably loose the lean to on the back and the small shed on the side in the moving process.....usually additions cannot come along for the ride.


----------



## Chadwick

Roof isn't saddled out, shingles look not terrible and lifting.


----------



## NubianFan

Ok yeah I see what you are talking about that small thing we could probably put on our truck if we wanted to keep it, the side addition I just don't know. It probably wouldn't' be worth doing anyway but it is a thought.


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, you never know. I know you're fed up with what you're in right now, and can't seem to be able to find a house with some land in the location that you like in your price point. so, maybe toy with the idea, price it out. worse comes to worse, you don't end up buying it.

how's your back feeling?


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter's school expanded and they took land that two older houses were sitting on, and someone from the community moved one of them and made it their house they made it so cute they moved the other one too but they moved it off somewhere. Anyway my point being the little one that was moved within our community had an addition a very small one and they moved it in pieces and put it back together but they were able to save it's addition.


----------



## NubianFan

tight and swollen and tender, the pain pills are keeping the pain down right now, I think it will hurt again once they wear off.


----------



## Chadwick

Oh yeah you can do it in two moves, but usually it's one floor joist system per move....more moves more $ and you will have to build a wall to hold the end that is currently being held up by the house.


----------



## glndg

Chad, I really like old sewing machines. They were so well built and beautiful. But I don't have room for one right now, and besides, I am too far away from PA. I'll let you know if I hear I of anyone who wants one though. I know you did a great job on them. Are they Singers?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well that was a horrible mood swing out of nowhere! Took a little cat nap and woke up and everything in my little world was just ticking me off so much, for no reason at all really. As the minutes rolled by I was getting pretty hostile over everything. I'm over it now, and feeling pretty good, but wow that was bad!
What the heck, guess I'm not old enough for naps?


----------



## nchen7

maybe Aunt Flo is about to pay a visit? or you're just super tired from not eating and sleeping much lately....


----------



## NubianFan

well night everyone turning into a gourd


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> maybe Aunt Flo is about to pay a visit? or you're just super tired from not eating and sleeping much lately....


99.9% sure it's not Flo :lol: She hasn't been by since I was 30!

That could be :chin: I did make a point to eat today though, I had some ramen, and some hot dogs earlier. 
Still pretty starving feeling though


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Leslie, hope your back feels better by morning!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Leslie! Sleep on your tummy, that always helps my back when it's out! And ice packs work great!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, I looked up the purina horse minerals, it looks like it has more minerals and such than the manna pro goat minerals???


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, that's why one of my friends feeds her goat the horse mineral


----------



## goathiker

Welp, that's 5 goats out of here


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need to find someone who sells that! Jill did you ever get that doeling?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

No, it just didn't feel right and I backed out before it went too far. For $100 more I can get a doeling from Mariah Acton that has awesomeness.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Right on! Feels good to cut the feed bill 

Somebody needs to take my son and lock him in a box for a month... he just scrounged up all the change he could find in his room to go drive to the gas station for more mountain dew... instead of putting gas in his truck to get to college tomorrow morning. Sometimes.... I want to strangle the boy :hair:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha sounds like you need a shock collar for that boy


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I need something! Not sure exactly what, but something :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

On the bright side, at least he isn't mixing 5hr energy shots, red bull and mnt dew anymore.... so that's a plus I guess...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Only cuz he can't afford it!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Which is good.. Cuz that sounds like a Lethal combination..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I hope you don't give him an allowance, doesn't sound like he knows how to spend..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So true :lol: There was a point in time where the tissue of his mouth was sloughing off.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ew..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I hope you don't give him an allowance, doesn't sound like he knows how to spend..


Heck no! He's an adult, he can get a job, he just chooses not to. I'm not enabling his dew addiction. 
And you're absolutely right, he has no idea how to spend money the right way. Thus he ends up with $200 toothbrushes he swears he'll use, and then stops using it after 5 days because he doesn't brush his teeth regularly anyway... :eyeroll: :doh:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ew again lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Can I give this to my goats instead of copper bolus?








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Exactly! :lol: So if anyone would like to adopt a jobless, unambitious, boy-man-child-adult with soda addictions, I have one for you :lol: Ugh, I just know his teeth are going to rot out of his head like my friend Bev...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Can I give this to my goats instead of copper bolus?
> View attachment 77905


I'm going to err on the side of caution and say no.... The only other form of copper I know of that people give their goats is copper sulfate, and that can be deadly...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Interesting, I wonder why.. That one is supposedly for horses..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Jill would definitely be the one to ask. I only give loose minerals and only starting last year, copper boluses and mineral shots, because mine never needed them before, just recently.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hmm.. Now where did jill go? Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Helping with plants on another thread.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But hey, on another note, did you see what I said about that spotted doe?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, but I can't remember the doe.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Does this refresh your memory?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And her dams udder.














Not sure if I saved her reg number or not..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Oh yeah, I like everything about her except her rear pasterns and that could be the way they have her trimmed.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So what do you think about them knocking the price? Originally she said 400 firm it slowly went down, I have been watching the ad.. Now she's at 250.. Should this alarm me or should I think they are being truthful that they really need to downsize due to hay cost? Even though a while back when I was interested she offered to trade me for temperance?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I was trying to think of reasons she would want to trade that would justify this still being a good doe.. Maybe it would be easier for her to sell my Dow in milk than her dry yearling? Idk, that's what threw me off and that's the most reason I backed out, that and the fact that I started thinking about bad things that could go wrong and got scared..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Well, I just sold 5 goats for half of what they are worth. I would believe the hay costs are too much during the winter.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Now where is Lacie and her 2 cents? I can never have both of you at the same time lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

She wants your doe. I'd bet if you traded she'd have another one of hers on there the next day. Don't trade though, you have a nice doe worth more than that yearling. If you want her just buy her.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I told her I wouldn't trade.. I'm just nervous to buy another goat.. I was like this when I bought my other 3 and they all turned out great! Except how loud temperance was at first lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Off topic, but I have good news! The puppy IS gaining  From 7 this morning to now she has gained a tad bit over 10 grams , I'll have to double check, but I think she is actually gaining the minimum amount for a normal nursing puppy :wahoo: :leap: Probably because I am feeding her twice as often as they say to... but I don't see every 3-4 hrs working for such a small baby. 
I was using her moms milk to feed her until this feeding before last, I switched to straight goats milk and her poop has actually solidified to a good consistency (tmi I know, but I was getting a bit worried that is was a bit too runny the past 2 days). 
Hopefully I can get a vet to sell me a couple cephlexin pills to keep any pneumonia that may pop up, at bay...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I told you to send me that pup! Now that you got her to live, I will take care of her!  I wonder if I have any cephalexin.. If I do it would be way too big for her..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Nah, it'll be fine.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> So what do you think about them knocking the price? Originally she said 400 firm it slowly went down, I have been watching the ad.. Now she's at 250.. Should this alarm me or should I think they are being truthful that they really need to downsize due to hay cost? Even though a while back when I was interested she offered to trade me for temperance?


Oh poor unknowing, Dee, you do not know the struggle of feeding a fair size herd :lol: 
I have sold goats that I would normally sell for $800, for $200 in the dead of winter because I desperately needed them gone. But then again I had 60 does back then :slapfloor: 
But that's not my entire point, the point is, most people have house payments, bills, mortgages and stuff to pay monthly, so that really limits how many they can feed. 
There are probably other reasons as well, she is probably the other twin to ones she's keeping, or she kept other kids, or all her bucks are related to her so inbreeding forces sale, something like that. 
She is not a bad doe, there is really not a lot I would change on her.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This lady has as many goats as me! 6 how much less does 1 goat eat?? Maybe a lot.. Most of her others are ND.. LOL! Ok.. If that doe is still available when I get my next paycheck then it's a sign! And hopefully by then my Nygmy wether will be gone!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I told you to send me that pup! Now that you got her to live, I will take care of her!  I wonder if I have any cephalexin.. If I do it would be way too big for her..


Well if it's a 250mg it would be dissolved in 10cc of water, if it's a 500mg, it'd be in 20cc of water. That way you can realistically break it down and dose it to babies. It's like .4cc for an 8oz pup daily, so she'd get a 1/10 of a cc 2x a day.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> This lady has as many goats as me! 6 how much less does 1 goat eat?? Maybe a lot.. Most of her others at ND.. LOL! Ok.. If that doe is still available when I get my next paycheck then it's a sign! And hopefully by then my Nygmy wether will be gone!


6?.... SIX goats?........ :slapfloor: Nevermind, I have no idea! :ROFL:

Lol, does she have a weird living arrangement or budget for them? Grant does, so he can only keep 8 does. Might be the same m.o.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh actually she has 7 she said she needs to get down to 6.. I will look for some antibiotics and send them to you by carrier pigeon! Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I smashed a rather ugly spider on the shirt I was putting on for bed and now I can't sleep cuz I feel like there are spiders all over me!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Really? If you have any, let me know what I owe you. Be a lot cheaper than getting a big bottle I'll never use up!
I'll be up for another half hour, then I'll feed her and get 2hrs of shut eye.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey, at least the spider wasn't crawling on your face! :lol: that's the worst.


----------



## goathiker

Ew spiders. I've been sleeping on the floor for a while until my back straightens out. I've seen more then my share running around down here.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'll have to check for meds in the morning. How much would you need? I'm pretty sure I have a couple clindamycin but I will have to check for cephalexin


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

There is one in my shower window but I don't mind him cuz he's eating other spiders and flies! And he's out of the way. Oh and he's a wolf spider, I like those 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I want to get a Johnson Jumper to keep. Do those live over there?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Never heard of it.. I don't like jumping spiders though.. They totally freak me out! I only let daddy long legs and wolf spiders live..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Well well well, they had you all watching the Ebola outbreak huh? Please welcome to the US EV-D68, brought to us from illegal Latin American children. Cases are already numbering in the 1000's. Outbreaks are already in 10 states. Denver Children's Hospital has had over 900 emergency room cases alone. 
Symptoms start like a common cold and quickly go into respiratory distress and the need to be tubed. People with Asthma and under 6 years old are at particular risk. 
Stay safe my friends.


----------



## ksalvagno

That hasn't made the news yet. Wonder why.


----------



## ariella42

http://www.cnn.com/2014/09/08/health/enterovirus-ev-d68-explainer/index.html


----------



## nchen7

there will always be some sort of virus outbreak of some sort. can't help it. anyone with immune issues, or kids and elderly just be careful.


----------



## ksalvagno

ariella42 said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2014/09/08/health/enterovirus-ev-d68-explainer/index.html


I see they are conveniently leaving little facts out.


----------



## ariella42

Today is at least Thursday, right? No, I have a whole week left of this?


----------



## ThreeHavens

I am popping in from vacation to ask for a bit of prayer - animals are doing great, but my Nana, who came with us, is in the hospital. She is in her 80s - her heart rate is way up, and abnormal. Lungs clear, but she's having trouble breathing. She doesn't like drinking much water so she is also dehydrated. It is the grace of God we were all here when it happened honestly, I am very thankful. We have her in a great Ocean City hospital, and my dad is able to stay with her and take care of her. Of course we're all concerned.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Prayers, Danielle. Hoping for her speedy recovery ray: :hug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Lacie, I only have 2 capsules of clindamycin.. No cephalexin.. Sorry I thought I had some 500 mg it I guess not..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Prayers here too Danielle :hug:


----------



## nchen7

think of your grandma and your family, Danielle


----------



## ariella42

I'm so sorry - your family will be in my prayers too :hug:


----------



## ThreeHavens

Thanks, everyone. Heart rate was 150 ... they want to get it below 100 but at this point have not been able to.


----------



## Chadwick

Prayers!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Tons of prayers from here Danielle! :hug:


----------



## ThreeHavens

Thank you so much. :hug: She's staying overnight. She's a Christian who knows where she's going if this is the end of her journey, but we would miss her terribly.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Praying here Danielle :hug:
At least she is saved and that makes it a bit easier if anything were to happen :hug: but I will pray for her healing


----------



## ariella42

By the way, my husband picked up some Banamine for the goats we had re-disbudded, partially because we just wanted to have some on had for the future (they seem to be feeling much better today). However, the vet would only give him 4 pre-filled syringes. Will it keep that way or did we just waste $10?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Keep it in the fridge and it should stay good for a couple months (depending on when the bottle it was drawn from expires.).


----------



## ariella42

Thanks, I'm really glad it will keep for a while. Is that how most vets give it out or just ours?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Little baby is still doing good. Just had a baby wipe bath, got here as clean as a baby wipe can


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ariella42 said:


> Thanks, I'm really glad it will keep for a while. Is that how most vets give it out or just ours?


Most vets will just give you a couple cc's if that's all you need. You can buy a bottle if you need it though.


----------



## ariella42

She's so adorable! I hope she keeps improving for you!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks, I do too.  She has had a little bit of nasal congestion lately, not sure how to solve that yet, I've been reading a lot on how to care for the cleft babies, haven't come across a fix for that yet. 
She sure is a fighter though!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Cute pup Lacie! Name yet?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope, no name yet, can't decide on anything


----------



## NubianFan

Prayers for your sweet Nana Danielle.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

How's your back today, Leslie?


----------



## NubianFan

it still hurts, if I don't keep eating ibuprofen or aspirin it hurts bad. It is still real tight too.


----------



## nchen7

Lacie, that pup is incredibly cute! hope that nasal issue goes away soon, and she continues to grow and thrive!


----------



## Emzi00

So we had the alumni show yesterday. It was great, lots of fun, until the end. They had them doing the chicken dance, YMCA, playing red light green light, and the horses doing the cupid shuffle. It was great. During flag there was this really really fast horse that had no clue what it was doing. After the finish line the girl slowed down the horse and looked back to see if she made it, the horse took off and jumped at the fence, rolled over, and got back up and took off. The horse and rider are just fine. The horse rolled over on one of my teammates younger brother and kicked my other teammate in the head. The little boy, Alex, has a broken shoulder, dislocated elbow, and a concussion. My other friend Lea just has a concussion. We're very lucky it wasn't worse. I was watching from the announcers stand with a friend, we were going to work flags for a different age group, and it honestly looked like someone was going to be killed it was that bad.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Nope, no name yet, can't decide on anything


I vote for the name Tot.


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, hot Epsom salt bath?


----------



## NubianFan

I may take a hot bath later, right now i am just vegging


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> So we had the alumni show yesterday. It was great, lots of fun, until the end. They had them doing the chicken dance, YMCA, playing red light green light, and the horses doing the cupid shuffle. It was great. During flag there was this really really fast horse that had no clue what it was doing. After the finish line the girl slowed down the horse and looked back to see if she made it, the horse took off and jumped at the fence, rolled over, and got back up and took off. The horse and rider are just fine. The horse rolled over on one of my teammates younger brother and kicked my other teammate in the head. The little boy, Alex, has a broken shoulder, dislocated elbow, and a concussion. My other friend Lea just has a concussion. We're very lucky it wasn't worse. I was watching from the announcers stand with a friend, we were going to work flags for a different age group, and it honestly looked like someone was going to be killed it was that bad.


That sounds more like a rodeo than a horse show! Good lord, poor kids! Hope they recover quickly.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey Emma, while prowling around here yesterday, trying to find a post where I mentioned what Roo weighed and how old she was, I came across a certain post.... Did you ever get your green scarf from Sarah? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> it still hurts, if I don't keep eating ibuprofen or aspirin it hurts bad. It is still real tight too.


I'm sorry, hope it feels better soon!


----------



## Emzi00

It sucks as is, but the little boy's mom's younger sister died in a horse accident when she was the same age as her son, and the other girl got thrown from her horse the day before and stomped on, so she has bruises on her pelvis in the shape of perfect hoof prints, so it really sucks. I guess they're doing better today, they both got out of the hospital last night. The little boy doesn't remember any of it. But it's never a horse show without an ambulance. This weekend has been hell and back.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So vicks vapor rub or some eucalyptus, peppermint or tea tree oil with some veggie oil rubbed on her nose will solve the congestion  I think I have some peppermint oil somewhere :chin:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hey Emma, while prowling around here yesterday, trying to find a post where I mentioned what Roo weighed and how old she was, I came across a certain post.... Did you ever get your green scarf from Sarah? :lol:


No, she was too busy with other stuff. :lol: I need to email her, I've been slacking.


----------



## CritterCarnival

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Little baby is still doing good. Just had a baby wipe bath, got here as clean as a baby wipe can


Oh my...that is the cutest pup ever! Hope she makes it so she can give Roo some competition in the "tiny furry alligator" department!! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

sooooo now I know what blue tastes like.....


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

How?!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## NubianFan

I tasted it


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

How'd ya do that


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Chadwick

Blue?


----------



## NubianFan

Now mind you, this was sort of a neon blue, not sure if basic blue or navy blue would taste the same.


----------



## NubianFan

With my mouth and tongue specifically taste buds which are linked to the brain and there fore allow me to taste....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

CritterCarnival said:


> Oh my...that is the cutest pup ever! Hope she makes it so she can give Roo some competition in the "tiny furry alligator" department!! :lol:


She reminds me a lot of Roo! And Roo actually loves this little baby, a lot, she snuggles with me and her when she's in the house, licks her, nuzzles her, and she will actually guard the baby!  
Funny enough, this is Roo's aunt :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Is your crush blue..?


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, it's scary how many of those pictures of Roo I have on my phone.. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And let us not forget....


----------



## NubianFan

hardee har har, no he is somewhat tan....


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Leslie..... Did you eat a CRAYON?!?!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## NubianFan

LOL no not a crayon those taste like wax not like blue


----------



## NubianFan

(don't ask me how I know that)


----------



## NubianFan

Dang it Emma! I wasn't even thinking about him,.... now you gotta go and say something like that.... *Did he pay you to do that?* Sounds like him....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I know that feeling Leslie! :lol:

Emma! You have Sarah's email?! When you email her tell her I said hi and I miss her


----------



## Chadwick

Did you spray blue Kote in your mouth? Blue cheese


----------



## ThreeHavens

My dad is back, he says Nana is doing well other than not wanting to be at the hospital. She's a stubborn Irish Nana. :lol: She's staying there for now ... we're hoping to see her tomorrow.


----------



## NubianFan

LOL blue Popsicle


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I ate a blue cookie!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Chadwick

You're back on the freeze pops huh?


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> You're back on the freeze pops huh?


You say that like it is an addiction.............:think:


----------



## Chadwick

Yep Leslie fell off the freeze pop wagon!! Hahaha


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE FREEEEEEEZZZEZEEZEZEEPOPS!!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Chadwick

Sure now it's freeze pops next thing you know it's fudge bars, then you work your way up to dove bars! Hahaha


----------



## Chadwick

Carefull you'll end up like me, I'm up to three Klondike mint bars a night!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, yes, freeze pops are a gateway pop, they lead you down all kinds of roads. And pretty soon you'll end up like Chad, needing now 3 bars a night to get his fix... :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

I dunno, I think I am more addicted to the thing... er... um... person Emma had to bring up.....


----------



## NubianFan

soooooooo I just watched an episode of Barbie Life in the dream house, wanna talk about silly.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Why on earth did you do that? :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

I dunno, tasted blue, watch barbie seemed like good ideas at the time.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. I did it again! I need to stay away from work! I got bit by a tiny kitten today! I rarely ever get bitten and within the last week I have been bit 3 times! Kitten teeth are sharp 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

How can he sleep like this?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh I sleep like that all the time! Hahaha!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

He's a ferret it is one of their magical superpowers along with being able to suddenly leap flat footed 4 feet in the air


----------



## NubianFan

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Oh I sleep like that all the time! Hahaha!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


unh huh and how many beers or freezer pops have you had before you sleep like that?:-o


----------



## CritterCarnival

goathiker said:


> How can he sleep like this?


LOL...didn't you know ferr-bles are boneless!?! :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

goathiker said:


> How can he sleep like this?


Very carefully!


----------



## Chadwick

This sleeping arrangement still amazes me, how do they not get neck aches?


----------



## goathiker

So, he seems to think he needs to throw his food pellets all over the living room. Should I wet down just a little at a time for him? Would he like a bit of raw goats milk mixed with them maybe?


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, Jill I have no idea......we have fishers on camp by the creek!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NubianFan said:


> unh huh and how many beers or freezer pops have you had before you sleep like that?:-o


Only a few.. But who's counting? Lol

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> So, he seems to think he needs to throw his food pellets all over the living room. Should I wet down just a little at a time for him? Would he like a bit of raw goats milk mixed with them maybe?


Maybe he is trying to tell you he wants different pellets?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Alright the night shift is here.....guess it's time for bed....gnight all!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night chad!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## CritterCarnival

goathiker said:


> So, he seems to think he needs to throw his food pellets all over the living room. Should I wet down just a little at a time for him? Would he like a bit of raw goats milk mixed with them maybe?


Is he digging them out with both front feet and throwing them all over?? My old Taz man would do that constantly. The kibble he wanted was always on the bottom of the dish. I never could get him to stop doing it. Meeko does it now and then, but nothing like Taz did. I did find that putting a Loc-Crock type dish up high so he had to stand up on his back feet to reach into the bowl seemed to slow the scattering down a little bit.

He needs to have dry kibble available at all times, and only get wet food as supplement or treat. May I ask what you are feeding him? I found most of the "ferret" foods weren't fit to feed to anything, much less a ferret. :GAAH: And Marshall's is one of the worst and it's made by a ferret breeder...well "ferret puppy mill" really, but I won't get up on_ that _soapbox...

:doh:OK, forget I asked that, I feel myself going into "must educate" mode, but I think you have or had ferrets before and know about the _real_ way they need cared for...

I'll go crawl back under my rock now...:sigh:


----------



## goathiker

No problem. He's getting half Marshal's as that is what he was eating and half Merrick Grain-free kitten right now. Here's the ingredients and analysis. Once he is on the kitten food he'll start getting raw meaty bones and egg. I'm going to aim for at least 50% raw fed. 

Ingredients:

Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Turkey Meal, Dried Potato, Peas, Potato Protein, Natural Flavor, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Sweet Potato, Ground Flaxseed, Dried Egg Product, Dried Whey Protein Concentrate, Chicken Liver, Organic Alfalfa, Phosphoric Acid, Salmon Oil (source of Omega-3 fatty acids) Salt, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Niacin, Riboflavin Supplement, Biotin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Thiamine Mononitrate), Minerals (Zinc Amino Acid Complex, Zinc Sulfate, Iron Amino Acid Complex, Manganese Amino Acid Complex, Copper Amino Acid Complex, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Amino Acid Complex, Sodium Selenite), Choline Chloride, Taurine, Dried Chicory Root, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Rosemary Extract, Bacillus Coagulans, Dried Lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, Dried Lactobacillus casei fermentation product, Dried Enterococcus faecuim fermentation product, Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product 
Guaranteed Analysis:

Crude Protein (min): 41.00%, Crude Fat (min): 17.00%, Crude Fiber (max): 2.50%, Moisture (max): 11.00%, Calcium (min): 1.00%, Phosphorus (min): 0.80%, Taurine (min): 0.20%, Omega-6 fatty acid* (min): 3.50%, Omega-3 fatty acid* (min): 0.40%, Docosahexaenoic Acid (DHA)* (min): 0.50%, Total Lactic Acid Micro-Organisms* (min): 90,000,000 CFU/lb.
*Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Cat Nutrient Profiles.
Calorie Content: 3755 kcal/kg (calculated). One cup (100 grams) provides 387 kcalories (Caloric content calculated using Modified Atwater Method)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want to play with your new friend Jill!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

He's sweet, he loves to play with people and lick lick licks you instead of nipping. He's doing good on his litter box training too.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Most ferrets I have met love to lick! That's how we get them to sit still for blood draws! We put nutri cal on a tongue depressed and they hold still just long enough! Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

They're funny little things. The last one I had would walk on a leash at the beach. This one has much the same temperament so, we'll see.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol he can ride the goat like your little dogs!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill I'm having a debate in my head and I can't decide what to do... 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

What kind of debate? Do you argue with yourself often????? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha yes, unfortunately.. So remember that implant I was talking about? Since. Talked to LaCie abut the protocol I'm debating if I even want to do it cuz the lady is arguing with me that thats not the way it's done and she wants to do it the way lakeshore farms told her how.. I just really don't want anything to go wrong with my first breeding so my debate is do I do it her way or do I say forget it and breed to my buck? She is the one with all the stuff and she would be the one driving us up to redwood hills..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Is it going to cost you anything?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Umm... Ya.. We were going to split gas cost and of course I would pay for the implant I use and the breeding is 75.. I wanted to do this to retain a doeling from my wingwood doe and one of their kastdemur bucks..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's another reason I was second guessing.. I put so much not my buck this year, why not use him?...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Well, you're not trying to bring her in out of season so, it may work just fine. Different people do it differently. It's easier to synchronize heats than to bring them in is say June. If it doesn't work though, you're out some money and using your buck anyway.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

We were going to do it in dec?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It should work pretty easy in December.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So I should go for it, take the chance and pray for a good doeling? Cuz the thought has been crossing my mind just use my buck, save the money and don't worry about a half kastdemur doeling lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

If I get only bucks or a buckling, the trip would have been worthless...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

That's up to you. Whenever a breeder has talked me into something, I've always ended up with the short end of the stick. That's just my luck though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sadly the main thing pushing me to do it is the fact that I told her I would.. I hate going back on my word and I have never even met her in person. That would set a really good impression of me...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, that kind of makes it difficult.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Maybe if I describe how nervous I am and offer her my buck for service she will understand?? Lol she did want to use my buck but she brought it up when he was a little guy and I didn't think he'd be developed enough by Dec.. He grew fast!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Telling the truth always works best. People really can't get mad at you about that. Well, they can, but they shouldn't.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! yes your right.. Good advice. Thank you Jill! Gotta get some shut eye now! Night! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Dee


----------



## Chadwick

So I just felt the inside of a goat cheek/lip !!!!!! Woah, thats odd!


----------



## nchen7

isn't it?!?! 

I have 2 interviews today. I'm not really motivated for the first one. sigh, but I still need to prep. blah


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Chadwick said:


> So I just felt the inside of a goat cheek/lip !!!!!! Woah, thats odd!


How and why did ya do that, Chad?!

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Chadwick

Well, I saw it.....then had to feel it! Have you seen/ felt it?

It's really pretty cool!

Good luck Ni we are pulling for ya!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Yes I felt it bc I was giving my buck wormer and he spit it out at me and the syringe slipped out of his mouth and my finger went in his mouth but then HE BIT ME!!
(And yes chad it does feel WEIRD!!)


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Chadwick

I suppose if you are gonna eat twigs you gotta have tough cheek interior walls! 

I never knew how tough goats were, they are tough little animals! I am always impressed with how hard they can butt, fall, and not act like anything happened!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well guys, the little puppy gave up the ghost  She was doing so good, then all of a sudden at 3am she just started to quit breathing while she was sleeping, I got her breathing again, and her lungs were clear so I don't know what went wrong. By 3:30 I had to resuscitate her, and she started getting better, then took another dive and I brought her back up. She was breathing okay by 4am, then suddenly started gasping for air. I worked on her until about 4:45 and she started breathing normally again, she crawled up to my neck and went to sleep, breathing just fine, then her body stiffened and she was gone  I got her to take one more breath, but that was it 
Poor baby, I wish I knew what was going on with her  Maybe it was more than just a cleft? I don't know, but at least she isn't suffering anymore. I really wanted her to make it, she was so cute, and such a fighter, all the way to the end  Sorry everyone 
R.I.P little baby :angelgoat:


----------



## Chadwick

So sorry, that's hard, but you certainly did as much as anyone could...she was a fighter.....


----------



## ariella42

I'm so sorry :hug: I know both of you did your best, but at least she's at peace now.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks Chad, and Ariella. I feel like I let her down, I don't know what else I could have done though


----------



## nchen7

oh Lacie!!! :hug: I'm so sorry!! you did absolutely EVERYTHING in your power to help that pup survive (you did better than what I would have done, that's for sure). try not to beat yourself up over this, and go get some sleep.


----------



## Chadwick

I feel bad for you, you've had a lot of ups and downs lately.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, better than I could have done too....


----------



## nchen7

Thanks Chad. The first interview is for a contract job...I'm not really into that but using it for experience. Then the 2nd is with a bank. hopefully that will be good. the one I really want is on Friday. I'm really anxious to get that one done b/c it's with a company I REALLY want.

hate interviews. it's like really weird first date type situations.


----------



## ksalvagno

Lacie, I'm so sorry. You really did everything you could.

Ni, good luck on your interviews.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, it is like an uncomfortable blind date! Haha


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks everyone :hug: She was such a sweet baby.  I guess I'm going to try to get some rest now, I didn't sleep at all.

Good luck, Ni!


----------



## nchen7

Chadwick said:


> Yeah, it is like an uncomfortable blind date! Haha


oh ya! "tell me about yourself? what's your strengths? what's your weaknesses (i.e. what's wrong with you)? why do we want to hire you?". super awkward.


----------



## Chadwick

Well I get a lot done, but there is that whole one bath a month thing.....


----------



## ksalvagno

Chadwick said:


> Well I get a lot done, but there is that whole one bath a month thing.....


Whether you need it or not?


----------



## Chadwick

Haha, I got Ni a while ago with that joke! I figured I could get her twice!

I think her response was......eww!


----------



## nchen7

i knew it wasn't true, but the thought is STILL gross!!!


----------



## Chadwick

Haha! Eeeewwwwww !


----------



## Chadwick

I am an efficient worker, but I fall asleep in meetings.

I have years of experience, not in banking, but plumbing!

I think I would make a great bank clerk, well there was that strong arm robbery thing.....but that was two whole years ago so....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh, I'm so sorry Lacie :hug:


----------



## glndg

Lacie, I'm so sorry the little pup didn't make it. I really think that it must have been more than cleft. You did so much to keep her going. Sometimes there is just nothing one can do.....and we never know why. 

We used to raise mini rex rabbits and every once in a while, there would be a very small baby born. We would always try to keep it going, but they always died. We found out that ones like this are sometimes called "peanuts" and they have a double dwarf gene which is fatal -- they never make it for long. With extra care, they may last a little bit longer, but that's it. Their allotted time here on Earth is limited no matter what anyone does.

It may be something like that for the little pup -- some genetic condition that prevented her from thriving. You certainly gave her everything in your power, but some things are just out of our hands. She knew your comfort and care and had the best short life possible.

Vicki


----------



## nchen7

Chadwick said:


> I am an efficient worker, but I fall asleep in meetings.
> 
> I have years of experience, not in banking, but plumbing!
> 
> I think I would make a great bank clerk, well there was that strong arm robbery thing.....but that was two whole years ago so....


:ROFL: I've been very close to falling asleep during meetings. they are SOOO brutal!!


----------



## ariella42

Good luck with the interviews, Ni!

I just applied to a job for an associate attorney in my hometown, about half an hour from where I live now. Keep your fingers crossed for me! There are very few legal jobs around here, and most want you to have 3-5 years of experience, but this one didn't say anything about that. They're also advertising at the lower end of the salary spectrum, which means I might actually have a shot!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no Lacie I'm so sorry about the little pup.. You did not let her down! You did your best which is more than most people could have or would have done for her. At least you gave her a chance! Sorry she didn't make it..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## CritterCarnival

Awww...I'm so sorry Lacie, you both tried so hard. :hug::hug: I would guess there was more underdeveloped than just her palate, sometimes it's just not to be.

ps. sorry the meds didn't get there in time, but maybe the soaps will bring a little smile for you.


----------



## Chadwick

Good luck Ariella! I'll give you an interview joke too, just cause they are tickling me!

I may have just passed the bar but I am already a great negotiator, I was able to get the police to give me a get away helicopter for just one hostage!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well guys, the little puppy gave up the ghost


You gave that puppy a great chance. :hug: Be kind to yourself, get some rest ... I think I speak for all of us in saying you did everything you could have, and we're proud of you. :hug:

ATM, my Nana is still in the hospital. I think they were able to lower her heart-rate. My dad and mom are visiting right now ... then mom and I will be leaving to bring my sister to class. We'll be back to the shore Wednesday night. By then, hopefully, Nana will be feeling better.


----------



## nchen7

Thanks Ariella. I think the first one went fine. It's just a contract job, which is not ideal. But, pretty much used it for interview experience. Good luck on your job search. Sucks there aren't too many opportunities. Hopefully something comes up soon for ya, and you don't have to consider relocating. 

Danielle, hope your Nana continues her improvement.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks everyone :hug: I miss her cute little face and snuggly self, but it just wasn't meant to be I guess, everything happens for a reason. She's over the rainbow bridge now, with her siblings that didn't make it. 

Kat, you went above and beyond, I did not expect anyone to do anything, and I really appreciate it. :thankU: I feel bad that it is like you sent them for nothing now though  Hopefully I will be able to return the favor for you sometime, it means a lot to me!  I can't wait to try the soap, I've only made it once before and I didn't quite get the desired results 
But I guess I can be at peace that I honestly tried to give her a chance and both her surviving siblings are thriving and momma is doing well too. 
I think later today I'll post their pictures so you all can see them.


----------



## nchen7

Oh Lacie! You did great. Seriously. Her final breaths were with someone (and Roo) who loved her. 

Oh another note. I hate wearing a suit. I feel like I'm stuffed in a sausage casing. Ugghhh....


----------



## ariella42

Haha, that's exactly how I felt when I went to court the other day. Why don't they make comfortable suits?


----------



## nchen7

Ugh. I don't know. Men don't have quite as many curves to deal with when they buy a suit. I think that's the downfall. At least I'm not wearing a button-down. I'd choke. Lol


----------



## ariella42

Very true, lol.


----------



## nchen7

Ugh. So sweaty. I don't know how people can wear suits all the time! Can't wait to get home and put normal clothes on!


----------



## ariella42

That's the nice thing about my current job. I may not like it, it may not be in my field, but at least I work at a camp and jeans and t-shirts are practically required


----------



## Chadwick

You work at a camp Ariella ??? Me too!


----------



## ariella42

Yeah, I'm the registration manager at a Lutheran camp and conference center in NC. What kind of camp are you at?


----------



## Chadwick

Girl Scouts but my first camp was a Lutheran camp as well! I started as maintenance guy, and now I am a one man show, I do everything here, Campground Ranger.

Woodlands Lutheran camp in Monteverde FL was my first camp job, changed my life both employment and religious life! They got shut down but.....


----------



## ariella42

That's really cool  I went to Girl Scout camp in NCwhen I was a kid and loved it.

Don't tell anyone, but I'm Jewish :lol: I still like the camp I work for; I just wish it were a legal job.


----------



## Chadwick

Ouch, under the table?

No worries Jesus was Jewish too! Cracks me up that people forget that!

He was renown for his knowledge of the Jewish laws and writings, that's a task no matter what you believe! With just the 640 commandments we would be hard pressed to remember them, not to mention all the rest!


----------



## Chadwick

I tried to read as much as I could about it but there is soo much! I really think you cannot fully grasp the Christian teachings without a good knowledge of the Jewish teachings as they are intertwined and one relies on the other as it's base.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Chadwick said:


> Ouch, under the table?
> 
> No worries Jesus was Jewish too! Cracks me up that people forget that!
> 
> He was renown for his knowledge of the Jewish laws and writings, that's a task no matter what you believe! With just the 640 commandments we would be hard pressed to remember them, not to mention all the rest!


:clap: Prejudice bugs me SO much. No one should be bothered by the fact that you're Jewish. It's a beautiful culture to be a part of.


----------



## Chadwick

Ariella, I actually have three ex campers of this camp that are TGS people! Cool huh!


----------



## Chadwick

Even though most prejudice is not smart, prejudice against Jewish people is so stupid, it seems the most ridiculous of all, something like 75% of the people of the world are Jewish descendants! 

You have to hate everyone for that to work!


----------



## ThreeHavens

We all came from the same place way back, yo. Prejudice is just one fool's way of trying to elevate him or herself above the others. No right, and no grounds for it.


----------



## ariella42

Thanks guys  I agree, prejudice is ridiculous in all its forms. We all have far more in common than we have different from each other.

My coworkers are cool with it (though some of them forget, which is fine), but some of the guests get weird about it, so I just don't say anything unless they specifically ask me and generally don't wear a Star of David to work.


----------



## ariella42

I just got home from work, so I better go feed and milk. None of the girls have made any noise since I got home, which is ominous. Is it bad that I assume the worse if my goats are actually quiet?


----------



## Chadwick

I worked at a Methodist camp next, there was a definite split in the way the Methodist and non Methodist staff were treated. By the big wigs and the guests, I think it just throws the guests off because they just assume everyone at a "#" camp will be "#" so when they find out otherwise their brains get stuck for a second!


----------



## goathiker

That's okay, I'm an Apostate Mormon.  I've been shuned.


----------



## Chadwick

What is the definition of apostate?

I have had two good friends and a boss that were Mormon. And I live about two hours from where it started.

I am just so interested in how different people view religion, and god/deity


----------



## goathiker

Apostate is because I left the church. don't believe in their ways, I am not suitable for company and will never be allowed into heaven or allowed to be friends with active church members. It's interesting in a way because the members don't conciously realize that they pull away. It's ingrained into them though so, they can't help it. 

Most mainstream walk and file Mormans know nothing about their religion. They are taught very early on never to question, never to look for answers to questions. Only the very highest up who receive their second temple endowments, different from the ones everyone else receive, are let in on the real story.


----------



## Chadwick

Do you still prep?


----------



## nchen7

we're all human, so why can't we all just get along?!?!


----------



## Chadwick

Because we are all human! Hahahaha

If we were all goat people we could all go out and sit with the goats for 5min and all would be better!


----------



## ariella42

Never mind - Rose is definitely still alive at least :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, you guys should have seen Oliver after he ate the first grape! Boy did that get him going!


----------



## nchen7

tee hee. did he like the grape?


----------



## NubianFan

We all bleed red


----------



## nchen7

I had such a long day, and now I need to gather the rest of my energy and go out for dinner. it'll be with an old friend. I've known her since we were like 6, but lost touch about 10 years ago. it'll be nice and interesting to catch up.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, his eyes got big and he got pushy for the first time ever! He wanted more of that! He has had raisins and loved them, but this was something different he was all about grapes!


----------



## NubianFan

So sorry about the wee puppy Lacie


----------



## ThreeHavens

goathiker said:


> Apostate is because I left the church. don't believe in their ways, I am not suitable for company and will never be allowed into heaven or allowed to be friends with active church members. It's interesting in a way because the members don't conciously realize that they pull away. It's ingrained into them though so, they can't help it.
> 
> Most mainstream walk and file Mormans know nothing about their religion. They are taught very early on never to question, never to look for answers to questions. Only the very highest up who receive their second temple endowments, different from the ones everyone else receive, are let in on the real story.


Holy crap. You know I was just talking to my friend about the difference in Christianity as a belief, and the Americanized Christian culture. I am a Christian because I follow Christ to the best of my abilities. When people warp it to justify actions rooted in culture it just gets so ... AUGH. I need to cool off now. :lol:



nchen7 said:


> we're all human, so why can't we all just get along?!?!


I KNOW, RIGHT?


----------



## goathiker

That's okay Danielle, I'll go to your heaven instead. There will be animals there


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Hey guys...I'm depressed  ARG


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ThreeHavens said:


> Holy crap. You know I was just talking to my friend about the difference in Christianity as a belief, and the Americanized Christian culture. I am a Christian because I follow Christ to the best of my abilities. When people warp it to justify actions rooted in culture it just gets so ... AUGH. I need to cool off now. :lol:
> 
> I KNOW, RIGHT?


Oh I know the feeling girl! :lol: I get the same way!


----------



## ariella42

Why are you depressed, Megan?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Ohhh cause it looks like we still haven't gotten rid of all our worms. Our goats were on a really dirty farm before ours and picked up a bunch of things. We got rid of their coccidia using Baycox but are still dealing with Strongyles. We've done ivermectin orally and sub Q and it hasn't worked. And I really don't wanna use Quest. They've been on so many drugs


----------



## NubianFan

We all know you are going to heaven Jill. Whether or not they do.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

oh and to get in on this heaven convo...lol God doesn't judge you on your religion...he judges you on your heart...that's what matters.  
my two cents... lol


----------



## ThreeHavens

God needs Jill to take care of his angelic pack wethers. :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> oh and to get in on this heaven convo...lol God doesn't judge you on your religion...he judges you on your heart...that's what matters.
> my two cents... lol


And he can see what is in your heart no matter what spills out of your mouth.


----------



## Chadwick

The last prayer at the garden was for us all to remain together, and look what we did, I'm this you are that she is baptist he is Methodist...and so on, that's why when asked I say that I am not anything but someone who tries to live in right standing.


----------



## goathiker

Absolutely, angelic pack wethers :lol: those would be something to see. 

Hey, I think this guy finally figured his hammock out.


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, that's how it works! This is way more comfy!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

............


----------



## Chadwick

Is that you!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hope that's not you Lacie!!


----------



## NubianFan

What the!! Who's truck? Anyone hurt?


----------



## Chadwick

Not cool posting that and not saying anything! We are worried now!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sister's truck, some idiot teenager t-boned her. Nobody got hurt though, thankfully. She was going 35, they were going about 50.


----------



## Chadwick

I bet the server is about to crash with the refresh button explosion!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And by teenager I mean like 19, might have been 20.


----------



## Chadwick

Insurance?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, fortunately she has insurance, because that truck is totalled!


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah it isn't good when your wheel points sideways


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No it is not! :shocked:


----------



## ksalvagno

Glad your sister is ok, Lacie.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Glad no one was hurt! What a mess her truck is!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But.... on a different note....
Day one.... nobody suspects a thing..... :lol: P.S.... I forgive the guy I wanted to stab with a rusty fork.... I'm over it, I am okay with him now, he's great... :slapfloor:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Wow glad everyone is ok!! 

HAHA!! Can you guys just see wethers with wings XD rofl...oh wow...that's a picture...I hope God takes note. lol 

BIG rant from my mom coming later tonight about a spout over worms with our vet........I will never trust another vet again.......angry person over here. lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So all in all, after the puppy passing away, there has been the good, the bad and the ugly.... The calf was the good, the truck was the bad, and Emma will have to brace herself because the bad is that Nehru jumped the fence, and I think he bred Babs.... 
So she will be taken off the list to take to Kristi....


----------



## Chadwick

I missed the calf story?! The goats don't care huh?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What a cutie!!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So all in all, after the puppy passing away, there has been the good, the bad and the ugly.... The calf was the good, the truck was the bad, and Emma will have to brace herself because the bad is that Nehru jumped the fence, and I think he bred Babs....
> So she will be taken off the list to take to Kristi....


I hate that stupid little buck......


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Wow glad everyone is ok!!
> 
> HAHA!! Can you guys just see wethers with wings XD rofl...oh wow...that's a picture...I hope God takes note. lol
> 
> BIG rant from my mom coming later tonight about a spout over worms with our vet........I will never trust another vet again.......angry person over here. lol


Good goat vets are hard to find  I'm very blessed to have found mine! He grew up on a dairy goat farm and is still semi active in it.. His mom still breeds and shows too  I love him! His other doctors are great too, but I like him for my goats the best  lol


----------



## NubianFan

Did he give you a Hereford calf to keep you from stabbing him with a rusty fork?


----------



## Chadwick

That's why I gotta be nice, no calves to give!


----------



## ariella42

I'm sorry about your sister's truck, but I'm glad everyone's okay. I showed those photos to my husband, who does body work, and he started listing all the things that were wrong with it. He's totally with you - it's totaled!


----------



## ariella42

On the upside, I HAVE AN INTERVIEW!!!!!! I got an email from the managing partner of the firm I applied for a job with today, and he emailed me back at 7:30 telling me to schedule an interview with his assistant!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, story behind the calf ~ The guy that happens to be my neighbor, that I've always had a problem with him (he didn't know... ), who also owns one of the feed stores in town, has had this calf for sale for over a month, I named her the first day I saw her. The lady that was supposed to pick her up, flaked out, and said she didn't want her anymore, and she's the cutest little mini hereford heifer ever!
Soooooo...... because he's had issues selling her, she was FREEEEEEEE!!!!! :stars: 
Little Pollyanna


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I hate that stupid little buck......


Well, I have a suspicion that she is in heat today... not 100%, so if she does come into heat later, she's still going to Kristi's, but if not, oh well. I'm not luting her again this year :eyeroll:


----------



## Chadwick

Nice! How big do they get? If I pretend to want to stab you will you give her to me?

Yay Ariella! Good luck!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Did he give you a Hereford calf to keep you from stabbing him with a rusty fork?


 Did you tell him?!?!!! Is that why he gave her to me?!!! :slapfloor: :ROFL: :chin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Chadwick said:


> Nice! How big do they get? If I pretend to want to stab you will you give her to me?
> 
> Yay Ariella! Good luck!


Well, she's 5 months old now, so she will at least double in size, she'll probably be about 600lbs max.
AND NOOOOO!!! She's MINE! :lol: You gotta try harder than pretend, I am a fork war veteran :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

But you are a veteran of the second Fork War, I'm a veteran from the first.... I'll just take her now... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't think so.... That fork war was before you were born! :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

No, I "really" wanna stab you and I am "scary" you aught to send her over huh?


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I don't think so.... That fork war was before you were born! :lol:


I served while still in the womb.. I was an extraordinary child.


----------



## Chadwick

How did your mom feel about womb forks!?!?!


----------



## Emzi00

She was very proud to be the mother of a soldier, even if it hurt her a bit.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, youre ridiculous! Im talking 30+ years ago! :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

I should hire you as a mercenary and get you to get me that calf, apparently I am not scary!!!


----------



## Chadwick

That is a long gestation!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You look friendly, not scary at all  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Chadwick said:


> That is a long gestation!


Oh gosh, I can't even imagine! :slapfloor:


----------



## Chadwick

Oh no, I am a scary guy! Bad to the bone! See watch this......

Boo!

Ha see arrrr, scary guy!


----------



## Emzi00

Chadwick said:


> That is a long gestation!


Yeah, she was sure happy when I finally came out, battle scarred, but all grown too.  Hurt like a bugger.


----------



## goathiker

Gonna have to put on your battle kilt Chad, then you'll scare 'em.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I love your little cow Lacie!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Modern ladies man you can't scare them like you used to!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

LOL!! The whole scary kilt thing reminds me of Braveheart...flashing their kilts around seemed to keep their foes at bay for a while XD


----------



## nchen7

oh Lacie that calf is SOOOO cute!!!! the goats haven't figured out she's not a goat yet?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They didn't even give her a second look! They let her eat with them, hang out with them, and she has the cutest little moo! :greengrin: She's soooo cute, I love her face. She reminds me of that old bull I had, Moobert 
She's now my favorite little cow


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do you have other cows Lacie?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Moobert! great name!!! Pollyanna is great too. she is very very cute!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have another receipt guessing game for you guys too! :lol: 
What did I buy today?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Do you have other cows Lacie?


I have a holstein, and a milking shorthorn, and a shorthorn bull.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just noticed I smell like a buck, just from leading Nehru to another pen..... the nasty... :/ He is just filthy, peeing all over his legs, beard, face, neck, just everywhere.... 
Also, reminder to anyone with bucks, tis the season that their collars need loosened!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

U bought a soda? Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: Try again!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do I get a clue? Like what kinda store it's from? Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's a feed store


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh ya I didn't notice my buck had been peeing on his legs yet and this morning he ran into me with his head and I flipped him over, all while wearing my work clothes, and got pee all over my hand! Little buggar!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

ok...lemme try:

Sud - credit

Diule - cash
A/6 - cash


----------



## nchen7

how does this feed store ever do inventory when this guy writes worst than doctors???


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Kind of close Ni! You got part of the first one right! 

Want me to let ya'll know what it was?


----------



## nchen7

yes please! I'm very curious...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> how does this feed store ever do inventory when this guy writes worst than doctors???


Pfft, well you know.... atmospheric pressure, solar flares and the oceans constellations, high pressure systems-low pressure systems.....
I have no idea :slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol ya I give up..



Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, it was.....

Sudan Grass (hay) - card

LMF Development G - cash
Alfalfa Grass (hay) - cash


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha ya I wouldn't have gotten that! I never even heard of Sudan grass and that LMF does not look like LMF lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

are you joking? that's insane. why can't that person write? crazy!!!!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Shhhhhhhh lol









Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, yeah, he just put down the "Developer G" part 
I always wondered if pharmacists had to go through special training to read doctors writing. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> are you joking? that's insane. why can't that person write? crazy!!!!


Dead serious! :ROFL: Not sure, but every guy that works there has writing like that :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey there's that dead goat again! He's the cutest dead goat I've ever seen!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Haha IKR?! He's drop dead cute <3 ^.^ here's another one lol








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, I have no idea what the heck. You know that "good morning apple" I was supposed to be giving Coup? Well I finally asked Grant what kind of apple, and he said, and I quote.... "We didn't give apples so she's not used to them!"
...... :question: :chin: So I'm here thinking... Why did his mother say she has a good morning apple everyday?.... if she's never had an apple?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Very strange goat, Megan..... :chin:


----------



## nchen7

I heard pharmacists have to, but not sure if taht's true. I wonder how many times they've prescribed the wrong meds b/c they can't read the dr's handwriting? maybe they call up the office and ask what the heck was scrawled?

Megan, that goat is so cute! he's just dead to the world!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha maybe it's a saying that means something else?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

alright. bed time for me. nite nite everyone!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Ni!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Ni!

Well, dinner just got done, stupid fish took forever, talk to you guys tomorrow :wave:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Lacie! I guess I'm all alone lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Wow have I had a day with the vet! Ugh. I am ready to scream. I am waiting until tomorrow to post my 'rant' as I think I will be more calm and able to put my thoughts into words. I was speechless when I got off the phone with them today.

Why can't there be better options for vets near me! ugh. Thank you all for your support here! I will post tomorrow. I need to head to bed.

For anyone interested in a pre rant comment:
My rant will include how I have been battling worms (namely Strongyle) and thought the Baycox had kicked cocci worm 'butt' but apparently they are back. And oh how my vet thought since I have ivormectin on hand...well we will just use that again because I have it. REALLY??? Um maybe since we have used it the past 3 months and it doesn't seem to be helping.....we might try something else?? I don't even have a vet degree and I can figure that one out. He had suggested in the past that we use Quest. I really don't want to use Quest yet. I think there should be other options that would work. Safeguard types don't work around here so says my vet. So the vet tech is going to call pharmicsts to talk to them about options. That makes me really have faith that they understand drugs and know what they are doing?? Ok....wow that was a bit more than a preview of my rant! So the rest will be posted tomorrow. Ugh...bed time for me to rest my frustrated head at this point!

lol.

Sure appreciate all the support here! Not sure what we would ever do without goatspot! Hugs to you all!

Tami


----------



## goathiker

Poor baby 

This comment directed to Dee NOT Tammy.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Jill I need names of people who can take blood who might be on my side of town....do you know anyone? The lady I had now sort of sounds like she may be bailing on us. We need to get our herd tested and it is going to cost 360-450 if we do this through our lovely vet. So.....I really need another option.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh geeeez sorry you have to go through that Tami.. I'm not sure if you posted this before but why do you not want to use quest?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

The biggest problem is that it's illegal for anyone but a licensed vet to take blood from any animal not their own in the state. They've started popping people for it too. It's a $10,000 fine.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do you know why she doesnt want to use quest Jill? Have you read my thread on the buck? He's doing great!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Great, I'll have to go catch up. 

No, I don't know for sure. Many people are afraid of Quest though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think the quest is what did it, he was a little sleepy the day after I gave it but since then he has been improving very quickly!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

He's going to be big enough to use this year too.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya I'm kicking myself for telling that lady that I wanted to go to an outside buck.... I'm trying to throw her hints that I don't want to..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Hints never work you know.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol.. Ya.. We'll see what happens then.. I have till dec...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Where did Tammy go? I was waiting to hear what her vet said about the worms.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She didn't want to say till tomorrow lol



Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Geeze, I didn't even see her comment posted at the same time as mine. Now it looks like I'm calling HER a poor baby instead of you. That's kind of messed up.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha I didn't know that was for me either! Lol! But it's true! I was all alone till u and Tami came back!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Do you guys ever...like sleep?! :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha well ur up too?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nah, I'm sleeptalking :lol:


----------



## goathiker

What is this thing you call sleep?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha great? My dad used to do that, we could ask him anything!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> What is this thing you call sleep?


It's what keeps me thinking halfway straight :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I totally need it.. I just cant..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Well, I'm gonna head to bed , Night Jill  Night Dee  :ZZZ:
TTYL


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol night Lindsey!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Night Lindsey, late as always.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want to play hookey and stay home with my gays tomorrow! Work has been so crazy I just wanted to walk out today.. Can I please just stay home tomorrow??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I don't care but, your bills might.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ugh... Oh well, I'll just yell at everyone like I did today and they will leave me alone!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Sounds good.


----------



## margaret

Good morning everyone.
My account works now!
I might be getting another goat
This is her dam: http://www.sweetflowersfarm.com/images/639df208b53def4724f5c134855e5a32_nnyd_0ffc.png
This is her sire's sire:







This is her sire's granddam:







This is her sire's dam:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning  

Very nice!
Does that last picture say 2018 national show?! LOL!

Did you get your buckling yet?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Morning! Congrats! Nice goats! Do you have a pic of her? I'm with Skyla about the last photo lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Morning
> 
> Very nice!
> Does that last picture say 2018 national show?! LOL!
> 
> Did you get your buckling yet?


No I think it says 2008 National show.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It looks an awful lot like a 18 to me :lol:


----------



## goatygirl

Yeah but if you look very close it is 2008


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It just gets blurry when I zoom in 
Oh well, it doesn't really matter, I just thought it was funny 

Are you home sick today?! I was talking to Kelsie yesterday and she was home sick lol!


----------



## ariella42

So I applied for a job yesterday afternoon, got an email stating that I should call to set up an interview at 7:30 last night, and now they want to interview me today at 5:30!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Goooodmorning guys  hope everyone slept well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## margaret

Oh my gosh I didn't notice that, It does look like 2018 :lol: 
No don't have pics yet, we'll probably go look at her soon. She's only 15 mimutes from our house! Montarie said she got an overall LA score of Very good.
I didn't get Revolt yet,, he was suposed to come yesterday but we're having shipping problems


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Wow that is great you got a job interview ariella! That is a really nice doe as well!! Can you guys please give me your expertise and go read my post 'kicking worm butt' and tell me what you would do?? I value your advice!! Thank you!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

margaret said:


> Oh my gosh I didn't notice that, It does look like 2018 :lol:
> 
> No don't have pics yet, we'll probably go look at her soon. She's only 15 mimutes from our house! Montarie said she got an overall LA score of Very good.
> 
> I didn't get Revolt yet,, he was suposed to come yesterday but we're having shipping problems


:lol:

That's exciting! 

Bummer! That's never fun!


----------



## ariella42

She's so good, she's competing in competitions that haven't even happened yet :lol:

Post pics of the doe once you get some. I'd love to see her!


----------



## nchen7

ariella42 said:


> So I applied for a job yesterday afternoon, got an email stating that I should call to set up an interview at 7:30 last night, and now they want to interview me today at 5:30!


awesome!!! good luck on your interview!


----------



## ariella42

Thanks


----------



## nchen7

looks like you'll be the one stuffed in a suit today. LOL


----------



## ariella42

So it seems :help: :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

You know depending on career path to some extent. There are dressy professional clothes for women suitable for interviewing besides a suit. Some of them are extremely comfortable. I like to rock the dresses with a shrug/jacket and business shoes myself.


----------



## nchen7

Yes, that is true Leslie. But the companies I'm interviewing for expects a suit on the other side of the table... I know one company requires all their employees to wear business formal everyday.


----------



## goathiker

I'm happy


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> I'm happy


Bout what Jill?


----------



## goathiker

Well, so far this summer I have sold 3 buckling packers to people on payments. So far not one of them has paid for their kid. One of them just contacted me and said they were going to send some money finally. 

No more selling on payments though. I'm just not going to do it.


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> Well, so far this summer I have sold 3 buckling packers to people on payments. So far not one of them has paid for their kid. One of them just contacted me and said they were going to send some money finally.
> 
> No more selling on payments though. I'm just not going to do it.


Well, at least one of them is finally sending you money


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, it's not going to happen again though. If they want the kid bad enough they can come up with cash. If they don't sell over the summer, these are big healthy kids, I can get a good price for them as Labor Day BQ.


----------



## nchen7

glad you're getting the money Jill. always nice getting some dollars in your hand.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Glad you're getting the money Jill. Seems like you can hardly trust anyone nowadays...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

nchen7 said:


> Yes, that is true Leslie. But the companies I'm interviewing for expects a suit on the other side of the table... I know one company requires all their employees to wear business formal everyday.


Yeah some places like financial firms, law offices, accounting firms require suits but some don't.


----------



## NubianFan

I actually usually over dress for my position


----------



## nchen7

NubianFan said:


> Yeah some places like financial firms, law offices, accounting firms require suits but some don't.


bingo.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

GAH I can't express how much I hate dressing up  I spend a few hours in a skirt and I'm ready for my jeans and an old t shirt... lol


----------



## goathiker

I don't even own clothes to dress up in. Khakis with out holes and a T-shirt with out holes is about as fancy as I get.


----------



## Chadwick

Try to get me dressed up, won't work! You put a beard like this in a suit and it's just stupid! I own the suit I got married in!


----------



## Chadwick

Sofie is letting me rub her cheek/jaw tonight! Even the others won't put up with that! She stood next to me and let me love all over her too, she likes it, but had an inner fear. Now I got her to come out of her shell!

I WIN! She's my buddy! 

I never had an animal take that long to be my buddy before, she's a stubborn girl!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Ni, Leslie and Ariella and anyone else here.....if you haven't posted on 'kicking worm butt' post today....can you please give me your thoughts on what we should do. I am getting good advice but want to see what people do for this situation so I can make the right decision. Think we will wait a bit to do anything quite yet. 

Tami


----------



## margaret

Went and saw Ivy today


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Hurray for goat buddies!! Right Chad? lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Well, so far this summer I have sold 3 buckling packers to people on payments. So far not one of them has paid for their kid. One of them just contacted me and said they were going to send some money finally.
> 
> No more selling on payments though. I'm just not going to do it.


Well that's lovely! Some people :hair: I may buy things on payment, but at least I'm good for it (it of course helps when I'm friends with them, though). I just force myself into another oatmeal filled life to get them paid back sooner :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow.. Same thing happened with my horse.. The lady said she would send a payment by the end of August.. It's still not here.. She must have really slow mail lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I've done payments as well. I don't anymore though. Life changes too quickly.


----------



## goathiker

I bought a POA on payments once. The people must have been holding their breathe the whole time. They won though, the pony didn't go lame until after I made the last payment. Turned out to have a bone spavin.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Chadwick said:


> Sofie is letting me rub her cheek/jaw tonight! Even the others won't put up with that! She stood next to me and let me love all over her too, she likes it, but had an inner fear. Now I got her to come out of her shell!
> 
> I WIN! She's my buddy!
> 
> I never had an animal take that long to be my buddy before, she's a stubborn girl!


:stars::stars: That fear can be strong, but I knew you'd win them over.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I made he pay most of the balance as a deposit and told her I would hold the paperwork and bill of sale till I get the last payment.. I just needed that hay burner gone.. Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> I bought a POA on payments once. The people must have been holding their breathe the whole time. They won though, the pony didn't go lame until after I made the last payment. Turned out to have a bone spavin.


Never heard of that.. What is it? I've had 2 POA's they were both jerks! 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

You should do what the irish do, cook whole oats from the feed store and call it porridge, that sound so fancy compared to oatmeal, plus it's really good, and a 50# bag is $10 so.......

Yeah, I eat feed store oats, don't judge!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's normally what I do, hold the papers, or application as ransom :lol: Works like a charm, because without it, they have a useless show goat :greengrin: And if they want to show before they pay, they simply get to show as an agent, not the owner


----------



## Chadwick

What's PoA?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Chadwick said:


> You should do what the irish do, cook whole oats from the feed store and call it porridge, that sound so fancy compared to oatmeal, plus it's really good, and a 50# bag is $10 so.......
> 
> Yeah, I eat feed store oats, don't judge!!!!


Feed store feed is probably better anyway, less poison :lol:

And I've eaten much more questionable things... :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

A bone spavin is like they have an extra bony growth in their hock that hurts. It never gets better only worse.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Chadwick said:


> What's PoA?


Pony of America!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Feed store feed is probably better anyway, less poison :lol:
> 
> And I've eaten much more questionable things... :ROFL:


Hahaha, I love porridge!


----------



## Chadwick

How many hands is said pony?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Chadwick said:


> Hahaha, I love porridge!


I'm more of a pasta person myself, or enchiladas :yum:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm more of a pasta person myself, or enchiladas :yum:


Paaaaaaaaaaaasssstttaaaa!!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Jill sent you a PM


----------



## NubianFan

Hand in the air for whoever thinks Lacie should make us all enchiladas???:wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'll be back in a few, gotta feed, and do a heat check on Babs...


----------



## Chadwick

With butter, and maple syrup!! Oh!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Hand in the air for whoever thinks Lacie should make us all enchiladas???:wave:


Swing by in a week, you will have enough to put yourself into a coma  :drool:


----------



## goathiker

:wave:

POA's are between 12 and 14 hands.


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> Hand in the air for whoever thinks Lacie should make us all enchiladas???:wave:


Can I put both of mine up? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Chadwick said:


> With butter, and maple syrup!! Oh!


I hope you're still talking about porridge! :slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Mmmm enchiladas!! Mine?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

:drool:


----------



## Chadwick

See a PoA is a quarter horse size!


----------



## Chadwick

No pasta! Hahahaha!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> See a PoA is a quarter horse size!


A QH can be up to 15.3hh


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, 7 inches!


----------



## NubianFan

quarter horses aren't 12 or 13 hand, yes occasionally you'll get a 14 hander but not often. POA's are appaloosa ponies basically


----------



## Chadwick

I need like a cool proportioned pony that's like 8-10hh!!!! Hahahaha!


----------



## Chadwick

I really need a real barn! Then I want a Big guy!


----------



## goathiker

I told you get a Welsh Mountain Pony.


----------



## NubianFan

My first horse/pony was a welsh mountain pony and I agree they are beautiful another good small pony that is well proportioned but much harder to find is a Caspian pony/ here is a pic of a little girl and her poa


----------



## NubianFan

If this works the first should be a nice welsh pony and the second a little cowpoke on his caspian pony


----------



## Chadwick

That first welsh is nice!

So I forgot my feed bucket in the barn, they took advantage of me and snuck out, once Alice gets out they block the door so I can't shove her in and wham, they are out. This was the first time they were all out together, and the first time they were having fun and exploring instead of freaking out and bleating too each other. Maybe I should leash train together outside the pen....


----------



## margaret

Did you have to chase them around or were they willing to be taken away from their newly found freedom?


----------



## Chadwick

There was some herding involved! And a honey come help me get these back in!

Three goats is like water, you can't push it all the same way!

They didn't go far!


----------



## goathiker

I find it easiest to just go get the feed can with some oats. As soon as the first sees that she makes the "food" noise and they trample me on their way back in.


----------



## Chadwick

Super interested in the porch!


----------



## Chadwick

They acted like " we know that's a trick!" 

I couldn't believe it! What goat doesn't fall for the feed can?


----------



## goathiker

:lol: They just wanted to play.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Day 2: Nobody even has the slightest clue still! :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## Chadwick

I love seeing them interested in something new, it's that need to know but self preservation fight!

They looked at the concrete slab like, it looks good but I don't know!


----------



## nchen7

Lacie, does everyone just think she's a really wide goat??


----------



## Chadwick

I love it Lacie! So what if she's a little frumpy, we like her!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

I loooove welsh pony's. And I rode a POA once, really good tempered. Arabians and Kiger Mustangs are my favorite though. I just wish horses weren't so expensive to keep. :-/


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> Lacie, does everyone just think she's a really wide goat??


Not sure, they really pay her no attention though, they all still go about their day like nothings new, she even eats grass with them and everything! In that last pic, Coup didn't even flinch when she walked under her!
Not too often you have a goat big enough a cow can walk under her  :ROFL:
That and it's like, perfectly normal for cows to walk under goats, and for goats to act like it happens every day! :slapfloor:


----------



## nchen7

oh Lacie! :ROFL:


----------



## Chadwick

I've always heard that ponies live on air compared to horses....


----------



## Chadwick

Hey get the neighbors, the cow finally grew and now it's stuck under the goat!


----------



## Emzi00

Buffy. :greengrin: Nice little cow you got there. :lol:


----------



## nchen7

I have a craving for buffalo wings.......


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

I have a craving for chocolate......


----------



## Emzi00

Just food in general would be great.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I had pizza.... :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I'm making rice and tuna gravy.


----------



## nchen7

mmm! I had pizza too. but not enough. and now it's too late to eat


----------



## NubianFan

I had a cold shower with ocean sea salt body wash and we are camping in the living room. Now I feel great because I am cool


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need to go give my horse an apple, I get the feeling she's thinking about one lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Three Klondike mint bars!


----------



## goathiker

I had to go get y goat herd that popped out of the brush on the other side of the empty house.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Nana is improving, and out of the ICU.


----------



## goathiker

Excellent!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So I went to give Mysfit an apple and found that my aunt had put a squirrel trap with POISON right next to my horses pasture and in an extremely accessible area to my dogs or cats 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ThreeHavens said:


> Nana is improving, and out of the ICU.


Woot! So great to hear!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Jill, wherever you may lurk.... any idea's why a does 2yr old teeth still haven't grown when they're almost 5? Literally the size of kid teeth, her 4yr old teeth are grown in, but she's got baby front teeth :scratch:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Have you checked if they are wiggly?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Was her mom given Ivermectin while she was pregnant?


----------



## goathiker

Hey Dee, I'm bored are you entertaining tonight?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I don't think I'm usually very entertaining


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I put paprika in my soup so I can be tan! Haha!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ever had those stupid little fruity-Rita drinks by bud light? Lime-a-Rita, raz-ber- ita.. I just had one of each.. I wouldn't reccomended it.. Too much sugar, not enough good..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Was her mom given Ivermectin while she was pregnant?


I don't think so, Kristi only ever seems to worm with Safeguard. She has a cabinet full of it. 
Not wiggly either....

And do not be alarmed by the gum color, they lie :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That is weird! My first wether got his teeth In Early.. Idk what it means when they come late or not at all.. Did her other teeth come in on time?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, everyone else has their big teeth but her, even the yearling! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And she leaves?!?! How to entertain someone who is not present to be entertained? I guess I won't start telling jokes and juggling..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, fine. I'll have you know I'm pretty good at juggling road flares, until I start getting burned by flying, flaming pieces! :lol:
Now you'll never know! :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh.. I don't juggle fire... Sorry... Only eggs cuz I like to make a mess!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Gosh, why the lack of my partner in crime! We we supposed to be out burglaring tonight! The nerve, I better not get the "I had homework" excuse! Some people *scoff* (Emma, I'm talking about you :shades


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Oh.. I don't juggle fire... Sorry... Only eggs cuz I like to make a mess!!


Eggs? :lol:

Yeah, it may have gone better if I hadn't been drinking :chin: You need full juggling reflexes for fire :slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha! I don't know how to juggle.. What's really mean is I can throw eggs at people and make a mess!  for entertainment purposes of course..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Isn't it really late where Emma lives?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

At least with road flares there isn't a gross mess! Just the possibility of burning the house down :lol: 

I've been hit in the face with a very hard boiled egg before :lol: That egg barely even cracked, and it split the skin on my face in spots!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Isn't it really late where Emma lives?


That is a horrible excuse! It's only 1am where she's at, we've talked till three before  
And she's late, the grand scheme is ruined, abort mission!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Better than a fork tho?...



Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

True... but still :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Wish I was a spy!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

*cough* Private Investigator, must I keep repeating myself! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I also wish I had tomorrow off! Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sure. Whatever.. U be a PI, I want to be a Ninja Spy! It sounds cooler 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Hey Dee do you like GOOD music?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But now that we're on that topic, I knew a military guy who wore sunglasses 24/7, even slept with them on. He said it trains your eyes to see in the dark. I'd be willing to believe him. He even wore them in the dark.


----------



## goathiker

What are we talking about? DH was distracting me.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I can't listen to that now.. Bf is asleep but the cover looks cool!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol tell him to go to bed! It's ladies hour now!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

If you want to see at night don't turn any lights on in your house. Not even the little ones from the electronics. It works.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> What are we talking about? DH was distracting me.


We were talking about Moons baby teeth (posted a pic) now we're talking about juggling road flares, eggs, forks, P.I ninja stuff, and sunglasses. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, he lived in a very dark world


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol way to sum it up Lacie!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor:Thank you, I try!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Don't forget the drinks I had... Don't drink them.. I have a headache just from 2... And they were tiny.. Like 4-6 oz...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's because they are fru-fru drinks :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well do y'all wanna hear some great news that you prolly don't really care about??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Dee, you haven't got your boy friend trained to wear ear plugs to bed yet? Sheesh girl...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That's because they are fru-fru drinks :lol:


Ya.. They were awful... They sounded good at the time I bought them.. Plus they were on sale..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Is it good news for me? Because if it is, I'm listening! :lol: 

Shoot


----------



## goathiker

Sure good news is always good.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha sorry Lacie.. Not good for you, unless you are a cat lover! I had my cats tumor tested and they didn't find any cancer cells!  I'm sure happy abut it!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Dee, you haven't got your boy friend trained to wear ear plugs to bed yet? Sheesh girl...


Lol he pretty much sleeps through anything but I'm the kind of person that if u wake me up I'm very grumpy... So I try to give the same courtesey to people that I expect from them..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well that is good! 

And no... I can't say I'm fond of cats :lol: 

A plane could crash in the yard, a train could plow through the house, and a bomb could go off and it wouldn't faze DH.... but then again, I sleep like that too once I fall asleep :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I don't much like cats either.. Except mine! Hahaha


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, one more time...

The baby teeth :lol: Any other reason than Ivermectin causing it?


----------



## goathiker

Blech cats


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh geeze.. I gotta train the goats the dogs the horse the cats and the chickens and now you want me to train a human? That's his own job! Lol the one thing I leave up to him is himself


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yep, she has a broken tooth. It just looks like 2 teeth.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah I have a kitten right now, the oldest boy named him Lennard... :eyeroll: anyway he keeps trying to eat his brother, creepy cannibalistic cat!
And then my sister brought me two cats, both girls, one named Sanjay the other named Craig, both looked identical, send one away so now I have the one that we don't know whether it's Sanjay or Craig, so _ her_ name is now Sanjay-Craig :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Yep, she has a broken tooth. It just looks like 2 teeth.


Where's the other tooth then? The two tiny ones make the 8 total teeth :question:
So strange :chin:


----------



## goathiker

I have a Pit that takes care of any cat infestation I might have.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol my pit killed a couple of my cats.. And a couple goats.. I almost hurried her with the goats till I decided it wasn't her fault.. It was mine.. So with a little training and prevention, Now she's the best goat herding dog have


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Oh okay, she doesn't have those adult teeth. That's genetics, or Ivermectin. This really really looks like a bit of Ivermecs dirty little secret.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yeah I have a kitten right now, the oldest boy named him Lennard... :eyeroll: anyway he keeps trying to eat his brother, creepy cannibalistic cat!
> And then my sister brought me two cats, both girls, one named Sanjay the other named Craig, both looked identical, send one away so now I have the one that we don't know whether it's Sanjay or Craig, so _ her_ name is now Sanjay-Craig :lol:


Kittens bug me.. Lol I got Bo as an older adult cat and some how I feel it is my responsibility to take care of this mini panther. So I do! 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Is it common for Ivermectin to do that?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey you guys, I found my GSD photo album!


----------



## goathiker

Ivermecins dirty little secret is mouth deformities of several types. Parrot Mouth, Cleft Pallet, and tooth deformities. 
Everyone thinks it's the safest during pregnancy and it's actually one of the worst.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Gosh, why the lack of my partner in crime! We we supposed to be out burglaring tonight! The nerve, I better not get the "I had homework" excuse! Some people *scoff* (Emma, I'm talking about you :shades


Sorry, went to bed early, people got annoying. And I did have homework, but I didn't do it. :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Wow, there's like never anyone on here at this time. What crime is keeping you awake?


----------



## Emzi00

School. I was up by 5:30.


----------



## nchen7

Lacie, those teeth are kind of hilarious......


----------



## Chadwick

Seems like the sunglasses would train your eyes to hurt when you loose your sunglasses!


----------



## NubianFan

I can see in the dark. I hardly ever wear sunglasses. My family calls me cateyes because I can see in the dark so well. It freaks my daughter out. LOL


----------



## nchen7

There's a theory that sunglasses MAY help promote skin cancer. The theory behind it is when your (naked) eyes see sun, the brain triggers hormones or something for your skin to naturally block the UV rays. Not sure how tru that is though...but theoretically it makes sense. 

It's chilly out. I didn't bring a sweater with me on my outing...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I got all my supplies last night to make my farm banner for my barn display at the fair next month  I'm really hoping it turns out nice! Lol!

Now, I'm just debating on doing the mini straw bales and pumpkins/gourds in front of the stall.. :/ I don't really know what the setup looks like so it's making it a bit hard!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well apparently nobody wanted to see some fur faces and my horrible pants from 1980 that came back in style :slapfloor:
And a quite badly done Christmas tree :lol:


----------



## nchen7

I want to!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I was half hour late to work today! I guess I need to sleep more! Hahaha!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The fur faces, the pants or the tree? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee your post got in the way :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Some of the fur faces, and some bad pants, and some poor decor


----------



## nchen7

All of the above!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:doh: Stupid phone.... I give it one thing to do... and it screws it up! Hold on let me fix it.

Okay, fixed it


----------



## nchen7

Omg they're so cute!!! Pants aren't as bad as I was expecting....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I had much worse  These shorts are pretty bad though :ROFL:


----------



## nchen7

oh yea. those shorts aren't super flattering.....

look! we got to 1500 pages!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So glad I could make the 1500th page full of bad clothes :lol:


----------



## nchen7

throwback Thursday!


----------



## NubianFan

I didn't see anything wrong with the ppants or the Christmas tree for that matter. I miss that plastic tinsel stuff. And the German Shepherds are gorgeous


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks :lol: just wasnt a fan of the red pants or those last shorts :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: I had much worse  These shorts are pretty bad though :ROFL:


You totally rocked those shorts though. :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

I'm chad and I approve those cut offs ! Hahaha


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I love your shepherds Lacie! You should make more! Hahaha! And you definitely don't look bad in those shorts! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Not bad at all. Cute baby you made there too.


----------



## ariella42

I went to a place called Rocky's Hot Chicken Shack for lunch today, and got the extra hot chicken tenders. My husband decided to sample my leftovers. 








The seasoning they are encrusted in is a mixture of cayenne and GHOST PEPPER. I did warn DH that they were painful (I had to scrape off most of the seasoning to get through the tender I ate), but we now have half a quart less goat milk in the fridge :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> You totally rocked those shorts though. :lol:


I don't know, they were pretty bad :lol: The cutoffs were much better


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I don't know, they were pretty bad :lol: The cutoffs were much better


It takes a very special person to be able to pull off shorts like that, and well, you're special alright. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm not sure how to take that! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

It's kinda like you're really awesome but you also really suck at the same time. :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

So that's what it means to be "special"! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

One of my teachers has this in his room... :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> One of my teachers has this in his room... :lol:


No! It's Don't worry, be HAPPY! :wahoo: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

And then he has a suicide hotline number next to it. Yep, if you're going to depress the kids with school, you gotta take care of them.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> It's kinda like you're really awesome but you also really suck at the same time. :lol:


Your just jealous because you want my dogs :shades:


----------



## Emzi00

Actually I'd prefer the pants.


----------



## Emzi00

So... food....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry Emma.. I got rid of the Nygmy... So i Have no more food for you..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I have a DQ chicken strip basket.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have milk.. Hahaha


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But there is no screaming goat in my yard anymore! Peace at last 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Jill, since your here, can I ask you something about water?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Hey Jill, since your here, can I ask you something about water?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


You drink it when you're thirsty :ROFL: :lol: Sorry, could't resist! :slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh darn I been doing wrong all these years! Thought I was supposed to have beer when I was thirsty???


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Oh darn I been doing wrong all these years! Thought I was supposed to have beer when I was thirsty???
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


:doh: Either one will do I suppose :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh good, you scared me for a sec!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I think water might be cheaper though :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

And taste better


----------



## NubianFan

and smell better


----------



## NubianFan

And better for you


----------



## goathiker

That's a matter of opinion :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NubianFan said:


> And taste better


I beg to differ.. I take my beer with lime, salt and chili powder. It tastes great! Water on the other hand has no flavor therefore cannot taste better

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Beer is for dating guys you are not into!


----------



## Chadwick

Water does actually have a taste.....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So Jill, the outside water at my dads house smells like sulfer... The 3 goats I gave him a while back have been doing fine with it but he said the Nygmy doesn't like the way it smells.. Do you think this could be harmful to them?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Coffee is where it's at.


----------



## Chadwick

Put a chunk of cucumber in the water bucket, smell will disappear.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Really? But his bucket is small, it's automatic, how often should he change the cucumber? That is if they don't eat it lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I would die in like two weeks flat if I were to ever drink or smoke or anything like that, cause I get so addicted so easily and so fast. I'll stick to water. :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, auto waterer....humm. Well let me think.....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Coffee is where it's at.


Yep :hi5:


----------



## NubianFan

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I beg to differ.. I take my beer with lime, salt and chili powder. It tastes great! Water on the other hand has no flavor therefore cannot taste better
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Blech.....

Not a fan of beer.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Emzi00 said:


> I would die in like two weeks flat if I were to ever drink or smoke or anything like that, cause I get so addicted so easily and so fast. I'll stick to water. :lol:


Why r u trying to smoke beer?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Why r u trying to smoke beer?


You know what I mean. :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Hey, they figured out how to freeze dry beer for back packing now.


----------



## NubianFan

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Why r u trying to smoke beer?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


:doh: :slapfloor::dance:


----------



## Chadwick

I don't know....other than shoving a cucumber in the hose to the waterer I got nuthin!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Bleh coffee. 

2 months down, 3 to go. Lets see if they post right side up...


----------



## NubianFan

yeah I don't like coffee either. 
I like water, tea, diet coke, tomato juice, milk, v-8, diet mountain dew occasionally, apple, grape, orange, cranberry, grapefruit juice


----------



## Emzi00

Coffee is my breakfast every morning because I can't eat before or during school unless I want to get sick. :lol: Works well enough.

I don't like Moon.....

In other news, we strike our first arc tomorrow in welding.


----------



## Emzi00

We've been getting glass bottles of coke for lunch lately just because it's fun to open..... don't ask. :lol: I hate pop though.


----------



## Chadwick

Coffee! I'm on the coffee team!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Just the smell of beer makes me gag! 

Though, a lot of things have been doing that lately! Either giving me a headache or making me nauseas... It's rather annoying!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I don't like Moon.....


Well if we're being honest..... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Hey, they figured out how to freeze dry beer for back packing now.


You would! Haha now I'm definitely going hiking with you some day!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, how much does that goat weigh?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I would die in like two weeks flat if I were to ever drink or smoke or anything like that, cause I get so addicted so easily and so fast. I'll stick to water. :lol:


You shouldn't ever hang around my son then.... :lol: You probably would die in two weeks, and you wouldn't even be drinking beer, or smoking :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lacie, how much does that goat weigh?


About 180-185


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is she full grown? I don't feel so bad now.. I thought my doe was a freak cuz she's so huge.. She's almost 170,slightly underweight and not full grown yet.. I really need to get her up to condidtion before I breed her..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She's 4, so she might get fatter, but she's done growing upwards. She was 2 in the pic in my sig (she's in front of the red siding).


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And really, there's no size limits on the standard breeds, just minimums, so she could be 38" tall and 230lbs and be just fine.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Mine is 2.. Her belly never fills up? Never has that full belly look like my other goats..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Goodnight all.. :wave:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night skyla!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Night Skyla
Lindsey I posted some of my crew on your huggable animals thread


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Skyla


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, do you feed once or twice a day or keep the feeder full? Mine have to have close to 24/7 if not 24/7 hay to barrel out, or they get a bit streamlined. 
Was she on limited hay as a kid?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Skyla :wave:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She has access to hay 24/7.. Grain twice a day.. I'm pretty sure she was always free fed alfalfa from the looks of her old farm that I visited. I'm not sure about when she was bottle fed though...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I doubt the water will hurt your wether Dee. He just doesn't like the change.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well that's great to know! Thanx jill  any thoughts how I can teach my doe to fill her rumen? In all the months that I have had her she has never had even the slightest bulge in her belly..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She might not be eating enough, not drinking enough, not consuming enough minerals, etc. Some do and some don't, as far as developing a large rumen.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So she may not ever have a huge belly full of hay??  I love when my buck eats so much he looks like he's pregnant! I want her to do that!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

She could have a tapeworm too.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That too, she might need wormed...


----------



## goathiker

Since Silver didn't eat the rat sized hammock, I bought him a big boy hammock today.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Just wormed her with quest.. Fecal showed no worms but few cocci..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Silver looks happy! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Safeguard is for Tapes. I'd wait a while though, don't break that 28 day thing on the Quest.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh I didn't see your post about the tapes... Ugh! Can't you see tapes in the stool like a cat or dog? The prev owner said she dewormed with safe guard right before she sent her to me.. But I think it has to be a 3 day treatment right? What is the dose?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It's 1 cc. per 10 lbs. 3 to 5 days in a row. You can see the egg pouches if they are making them. It was just a thought though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well it was a good thought.. She came from a very crowded facility.. And tapes don't show up often on the microscope.. What is the milk withdraw time?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It's 9 milkings I believe.


----------



## NubianFan

I entered to win publishers clearing house sweepstakes online and now I am playing their weird instant win games. Unsuccessfully I might add


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

9 milkings... That's 9 days right now! Could I still feed the milk to my dogs, chickens?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh great, now you're going to have a TON of spam mail!!! You did it this time :lol: 

The only games I can play is poker, pool, etc.... I'm a high stakes gambler :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> 9 milkings... That's 9 days right now! Could I still feed the milk to my dogs, chickens?


Yeah it's fine for animals. I pay no mind to the silly withdrawals, there's such a small amount in the milk, it's not going to hurt anyone.


----------



## NubianFan

I don't care I have a whole email that is nothing but spam I get like 5000 emails in that thing a day, yeah like I am ever reading all those. LOL


----------



## goathiker

Yep, I have a spam account too.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just avoid things like that, problem solved 

Dinner should be done in like two hours.... :lol:


----------



## goathiker

My French Fries are cold. I need to go microwave them with cheese on top.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Microwave fries are never good... But cheese fries are always good! So I really don't know where that leaves you lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That sounds good :yum: 

I'm making baked chicken with mashed potatoes and gravy. Just decided we were hungry :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I need to go to bed but I apparently unlock some chance to win money if I play three more of these games.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha oh no! Your hooked!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

yeah but it is all free, you don't have to pay anything at all to play


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If I juggle some road flares, will you stay? :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! What if I "juggle" eggs?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I can show you how to make a knife with a cigarette..... :greengrin:


----------



## NubianFan

possibly I am sleeping on a mattress in the floor of my living room for the next few days anyway so I don't have a major motivation to go to bed early


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Really?!?!?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Light a match with your teeth? :shrug: Don't leave me!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh good, you're back! :lol: Why are you sleeping in the living room?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Light a match with your teeth? :shrug: Don't leave me!!


Eh, everybody knows how to do that! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Really?!?!?


Yes.... intrigued? :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah water damage from a leaky defective window air unit, I am going to have to rip out the wall board and possibly insulation in my bed room and remodel. I am probably going to make a "chair rail" effect by putting a different color wall board up around the walls about 3 feet up and then putting a strip of molding on top, I may even have to pull up the carpeting and if I do I am putting down the sticky tiles. But I have to wait for money to start the project and black mold was starting in there so not safe to continue trying to sleep in there.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes! I want to know how to make a knife with a cigarette! I wouldn't leave you! And I'm not sleeping, I'm watching a movie 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> Eh, everybody knows how to do that! :lol:


Well can you win $20+ with two glasses? :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well can you win $20+ with two glasses? :lol:


Uuuuuuuuhhhhhhhh, I gotta go to bed :wave: :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That sucks Leslie 

Hmm.... how bad do you want to know? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Lindsey! At least I'm not so badly outnumbered by "L" names anymore! Only 2 haha! Lacie, I think it could save my life one day!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah, but I guess it could be worse


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I can show you how to make a knife with a cigarette..... :greengrin:


I know how to do that now :lol: Watched a video :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Night Lindsey! At least I'm not so badly outnumbered by "L" names anymore! Only 2 haha! Lacie, I think it could save my life one day!


You just pull the filter out, run a lighter over it until it turns black an starts smoking, and pinch it, making the bottom thinner.


----------



## NubianFan

I had a friend that could tell an entire funny story with a cigarette pack about two lovers, he is dead now and I can't remember it well enough to repeat it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You just pull the filter out, run a lighter over it until it turns black an starts smoking, and pinch it, making the bottom thinner.


And it's sharp? What can it actually cut through?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That sucks, there's alway at least one person like that everybody knows, and they are the best story teller, and no matter how hard you try, you can never tell it right, or with as much life and humor!


----------



## NubianFan

HappyCaliGoats said:


> And it's sharp? What can it actually cut through?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Logic


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> And it's sharp? What can it actually cut through?


Yes it's sharp! It can cut through string, paper, limes, lemons, twine, etc.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm really not sure about this Lacie..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nay sayer! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I used to win bets on it, I spent a lot of time in bars :lol: Lemon or limes were regularly demonstrated on


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol well let me just bring some light to this conversation, idk how many of us give fresh raw goat milk to their dogs but let me just say, my dogs have had goat milk in their dinner for about a month now, maybe a Bit more but their coats are more gorgeous and shiny than ever!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh yeah, mine get obese on it! The people who say they can't digest milk are crazy. Mine digest goat and cow milk just fine!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'll have to try it.. Though tomorrow is my day off so needless to say I'm a little buzzed by now and I already forgot how to do it.. Haha! Must go back and read..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Well I better go to bed, I finally unlocked my two prize vault chances. woohoo


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Might wanna dip your fingers in ice water, it's hot! Don't get burned :lol: Might also take a few tries to get it down pat.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh yeah, mine get obese on it! The people who say they can't digest milk are crazy. Mine digest goat and cow milk just fine!


I regulate my dogs feed like crazy! They are all on diets right now and still getting goats milk and looking great! Weight wise and skin and coat 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Well I better go to bed, I finally unlocked my two prize vault chances. woohoo


Fine.... I'll save my other tricks for another time :lol: Night Leslie :wave:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Might wanna dip your fingers in ice water, it's hot! Don't get burned :lol: Might also take a few tries to get it down pat.


Well come show me! And you can meet my alpine x wether.. You would love him!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have an aversion to wethers :lol: Sorry, same goes for geldings, etc.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh you will love him! He's great!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope! I have a perfectly good buck to pet with a 10 foot pole right now :slapfloor: :ROFL: ALL the bucks are in rut right now :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Have you seen him yet? He's definitely not show correct, but he's the best wether I have ever owned. Hands down!








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He has a 5-6 in long black Mohawk on his spine but u can't see it cuz its on the other side..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You're not making a good case for him! He's got 3 strikes against him now! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just came across this.... that lady needs to put some freaking pants on before getting pictures of the goats!!! :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Baby pix! There's no way you can not like this wether!!















Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You don't like a Mohawk? And show correctness shouldn't count against a wether!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I have a cold black heart that shriveled up and died about half a century ago.....soooo..... :ROFL:

He was cute as a baby though


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well thats just cuz u haven't met him yet! He could win you over!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> You don't like a Mohawk? And show correctness shouldn't count against a wether!


Lol, his three strikes are 1) He's a wether, 2) A mix, and 3) the horns

Great for you, not for me though :shades: I just have no use for wethers, no use for mixes, and despise horns. I have nothing actually against him, I'm sure he is really sweet


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Plus I only have one buck so he definitely serves a purpose 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh! I love his horns! And he's mixed with guernsey which gives him an absolutely beautiful personality and coat! Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Well thats just cuz u haven't met him yet! He could win you over!


Well you're certainly confident about that! :lol: I'm heartless, you won't win!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Eddie will grow a heart for you! I don't have to win, he will 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

4 strikes.... :ROFL: Sorry, I knew a guy named Eddie.... I hated him :slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh geeze! Haha his name would have been Bam bam but Bam bam died after a botch job castration by their breeder.. He herniated through his castration site and she shoved all his guts back in With unsterile fingers and sewed his scrotum up with needle and thread and said he would be fine.. I scheduled surgery with a vet soon as i could and he died the day before the surgery 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh gosh, that's awful!!  Poor guy


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He died in my arms on heavy doses of banamine.. He was only 10 pounds.. He was a cool little guy! But I always say everything happens for a reason and that means Eddie was meant t be here 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's just terrible  When a vet gelded my sisters stud, a bunch of his intestines came down and he shoved them back up, and he almost died numerous times, and lived on antibiotics for months. After he was gelded he just lost all life spark, so depressed, so sad, no spirit whatsoever. He was a really fun ride as a stud too.

That's why I never geld my studs if I keep them. They are way more full of life as a stud, and can be just as well behaved as any. I had one that was so gentle a toddler could handle him, and he could be trusted with small kids. He was a great horse


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

.... I have a huge craving for ice cream right now :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I've never had a stallion but I sure love my buck just as much as my wether  and they have the same amount of spirit lol! But my buck is awfully calm for a 5 month old!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I have a huge craving for rum.....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

We should get together and have an ice cream rum party :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My wether is like a dog.. I guess all my goats are like that except the stupid pygmy but my wether is the most loyal and the most dependent upon me cuz I raised him in my house till he was almost 4 months old.. So he totally thinks he's my kid lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh that sounds awesome! My door is open! I have ice cream, bring rum lol!! Don't mind the dogs, they will know you are good by your smell 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah I love my bucks and all, outside of rut season, but once they're in rut, they're like a bad rash, just won't go away! I don't want their nasty p*ss nank all over me!  So I exile them to a smaller pen that inside the doe pen and I hug the does :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Oh that sounds awesome! My door is open! I have ice cream, bring rum lol!! Don't mind the dogs, they will know you are good by your smell


 !!! I have rum, but no ice cream, this is working out perfectly!! :cheers: :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

We could have rum floats!!! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! The only thing keeping us apart is a 3 hour drive lol! How far are you from grass valley?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My buck is stinky but I'm still kissing and cuddling him.. I guess he's not in full rut yet?...
Your killing me! Rum floats sound so good! I just had rum and ginger ale! It was really good but it was the last of the rum..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I have strawberry syrup and marshmellow cream.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Not really that far, I just reaaaalllly hate driving, I stay at home almost all the time :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yay! Jill's here! Now it's a party!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Not really that far, I just reaaaalllly hate driving, I stay at home almost all the time :lol:


Hahaha me too! Wait we're u saying grass valley isn't far or 3 hours isn't far?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Grass valley  I can't justify driving 3 hours to have a rum float party with a stranger :slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> I have strawberry syrup and marshmellow cream.


You gonna come play too Jill? You have a little farther drive but it would make an awesome party!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

A little farther?! I lived in Oregon before, we should at least meet her halfway! It's far!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol my dad has a great place in grass valley that he doesn't live on but it would make an awesome party pad! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> A little farther?! I lived in Oregon before, we should at least meet her halfway! It's far!


But we don't have a party pad half way! Lol

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I'll bring my girls, they're both your age.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Don't we? :shades:  :lol:


----------



## goathiker

It's only about 8 hours :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay party! My dad is gonna kill me! Hahaha! But he's the one that gave me the keys and passwords!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill are your girls twins? Or how are they both my age? How do you know how old I am? It's not even my birthday yet!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie did you really call me a stranger?  slightly offended.. Just cuz you haven't seen my face?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Okay, they're around your age one is 27 and the other is 25.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg stalker? How do you know how old I am? I never said that!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You mean me? Please don't be offended, I was joking. You're not really a stranger. I went to freaking bend, oregon to meet some lady that was hauling my goats, that was a 20hr trip! They were really nice too 

Now, I have some everclear, corona's and some watermelon schnapps for those that are interested


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Omg stalker? How do you know how old I am? I never said that!


You have said so! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Oh, we could make Jungle Juice. Yay

You told me you were in your 20's Dee.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg.. I did? Y'all must have given me too much rum!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Omg.. I did? Y'all must have given me too much rum!


:lol: Yes, you did. More for me then :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sheesh.. This chat thread might be bad for me.. I could reveal my deepest darkest secrets to people I have never seen before! That just means we all have to meet! Then I won't feel bad about you knowing so much about me 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How about some fire ball? 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:chin: Kinda want some margaritas.... :yum:


----------



## goathiker

OMG, keep the Fireball away from my oldest daughter. It makes her cry all night.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ugh.. After that lime a Rita and raz ber ita last night.. Idk about margaritas for a while.. I still have a mango Rita in the fridge..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I still want that Jungle Juice...I may have to buy some Everclear...
I can get White Lightening pretty easy...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> OMG, keep the Fireball away from my oldest daughter. It makes her cry all night.


Lol sorry it's all I have left!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Everclear... Hmm I haven't had that since I was like 16.. Isn't that illegal here?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Jungle juice does sound pretty good...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Idk what jungle juice is?..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Legal, Smegal  


Take 2 cans frozen tropical punch reconstituted, one bottle 7 up, mix together. pour in one pint Everclear. Float scoops of raspberry sherbet on top...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Everclear... Hmm I haven't had that since I was like 16.. Isn't that illegal here?


Hush! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Legal, Smegal
> 
> Take 2 cans frozen tropical punch reconstituted, one bottle 7 up, mix together. pour in one pint Everclear. Float scoops of raspberry sherbet on top...


Lol! And yum!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've done it the way Jill does, or just vodka/everclear and kool aid. 

But if you want to get fancy, this is how google party's! :ROFL:

1 L Everclear® alcohol
5.25 L(3 1.75L bottles) vodka
1 bottle peach schnapps
1 pint Bacardi® 151 rum
1 bottle 99 Apples® apple schnapps
10 L Sprite® soda
1 L Sunny Delight® orange juice
1 L triple sec
1.75 Lbottle gin
1 bottle DeKuyper® Sour Apple Pucker schnapps
4 bottles Boone's Farm® Strawberry Hill wine
8 L Hawaiian Punch®
2 containers orange juice concentrate
fruit (as much as desired)


----------



## goathiker

There's a lot of different ways to make it really.


----------



## goathiker

Oh, google does the garbage can party. We'd have to go up on the rez to do that one.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh... You don't want to see me + vodka.. That is the Only alcohol that doesn't mix well in my blood...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, do you get violent?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm torn between the two... juice or float? :lol: I think I want the juice more!


----------



## goathiker

Cheap Vodka or good Vodka?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes.. Very violent... Jill, I'm not sure I never had a good experience with vodka..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, since you said you like cheap beer, you've probably only had cheap vodka...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And I'm ok if you get violent, as long as you don't add to the fork scars :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, it makes DH rather unpleasant too. 

I'll be drinking Mead all weekend. Partying like it's 1559. Renaissance Fair time.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I've never bought vodka.. Only had what others were drinking.. Though u do remember a very specific night with a couple of my lesbian friends that ended in me breaking my knuckle on a door frame.. I blame them! They knew I'm straight!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sounds fun Jill  I'm a little envious, lol.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, I don't think I could've ever even use a fork around you..
Jill, what's mead?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Mead is basically ale and honey. 

Forks are okay as long as they aren't rusty.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Mead sounds yummy! I refuse to use anything but plastic forks around Lacie!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh geez! Thinking of fork scars and drinking, I was accidentally stabbed in the face with a knife once! :lol: Got me right on the brow bone, above the eye socket! 
Same night I was trying to open one of those impossible plastic packaging things, and my friend was standing right behind me. My hand went flying back when it broke loose and I broke her nose! 
Ah, good times :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! At least it wasn't vodka induced violence!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But Dee, then you have to deal with fork shards :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Whatever.. I would eat steak with a spoon if it kept your mind at ease!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Not sure if that made sense to anyone but me...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That would be entertaining! :lol: Next time you have steak, I dare you to use only spoons! Tell me how it goes :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ha ha! I usually eat my food with my fingers anyway! Who needs spoons or forks!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I do too, but seriously, next time, no fork, no knife, no fingers! Spoons only! :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I dont get steak much though.. Mayb I should start breeding meat goats lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Dairy bucklings taste right good.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Fine, chicken, pork chop, something like that  

This seems like the perfect time for a bowl of cereal....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Mmm cereal! My new favorite meal!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I almost always, only eat cereal at night Lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I started eating cereal for lunch at work cuz its cheaper and healthier than fast food


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I like to think of cereal as a midnight desert food :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think I eat cereal any time except breakfast lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I hate breakfast.... :lol: It and I don't work well together. I can't eat in the mornings, it upsets my stomach for some reason :shrug:


----------



## goathiker

MMM cereal, I'm so hungry for something good, it was a short month.


----------



## goathiker

I only eat 2 meals a day. Plus snacks.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I love breakfast! But it hast to be eggs with something.. Like hashbrowns or chicken or sausage or corned beef hash.. Doesn't really matter but I have to make breakfast every day! With eggs!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Bleh, I hate eggs too! Lol

I eat dinner only usually, if I'm not really hungry when it's done, then I eat dinner the next day. I do occasionally snack if I have food though. 
Sometimes I only snack.
But I think I can exist solely on milk, in fact that's pretty much what I live on :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol, I tried that once.. I need eggs!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So strange :lol:

I think I only eat at dinner time because I can't eat breakfast without wanting to puke, and I'm never hungry at lunch, only sometimes I'm hungry at dinner. I get hungry when I miss like 3 days without food though...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I couldn't even imagine that.....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm an expert at surviving on nothing! :lol:

Well, I think I'm gonna turn in. It's 110 degrees in this room I swear! (I'm hanging out with the puppies, so freaking warm in here). So I'm gonna wash the sweat and grunge off myself and pack DH's breakfast/lunch before he leaves in a couple hours.


----------



## Chadwick

Man the night crew can lay down some pages!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

It does say 2018!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## nchen7

they're chatty that's for sure!

good thoughts today. I'm interviewing for a job/company I really want to land!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I was just gonna say that Chad! :lol: I could t read them all! Lol

Good luck Ni!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Eating steak with spoons...we know how old Dee is now :lol: Lacie and rum, vodka, and some ice cream........yeah, that's all I got out of it :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Good luck Ni!
Oh no now all of you know my secret! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I didn't know everyone went back and read pages from over night....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

I certainly read pages from the night before. It's my morning entertainment


----------



## margaret

I do too


----------



## ariella42

Good luck with the interview, Ni!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! Great!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need to change my signature now that that noisy little goat is gone!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Ah! Interview done! Think it went well...just gotta wait it out...

How did fall get here all of a sudden? Feels like frost will hit us soon... I need to get my winter gear in order before it hits full force!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wish it were fall here.. It's not even 11 am and it feels like its 90 degrees outside..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Chadwick said:


> Man the night crew can lay down some pages!


Well we were all in this exclusive club (except Dee, this was before her time), The Night Owl, but that place got shut down, cockroaches or something like that, Emma knows the specifics :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:

I know how to get there still  :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

We could have a secret messaging system, I know how to get there too.


----------



## NubianFan

I used to still know how to get there but I forgot.... will have to experiment


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The Night Owl is open again... :shades: 

There's still a bar uptown called the Owl, I think they're only open at night :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

:lol: This is great.


----------



## goathiker

Cool, Nightowls

Going to have a busy week end  http://shrewfaire.com/Vendors/


----------



## NubianFan

Ha!!! Where there is a will there is a way!!!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So I just saw on my uncles Facebook that coors light I'd being forced to cease production for 30 days for an investigation because there was cocaine found in their beer! Oh sheesh! This explains a lot!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Eh, cocaine used to be in coke a cola, thus why it was called coke.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well it sure could explain why I feel fine the day after drinking rum but completely drained the day after drinking beer!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

To those worried about Coors Light stopping production, never fear. It was all a hoax - http://www.theepochtimes.com/n3/945...ine-nationwide-is-fake-no-stopped-production/.

And clearly the FDA isn't shutting anyone down for putting illicit drugs in food, otherwise White Castle would be out of business. They obviously lace their sliders with crack :lol: Oh man, I wish I still lived near a White Castle.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Anyone think this is true? Or just another hoax?








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh haha Thanx Ariella, we must have been typing at the same time! Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

It happens 

By the way, does anyone have $500 I can borrow? :lol: I want to reserve one of these kids so badly - https://www.facebook.com/SunriseFarmNC


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha look at the top of the pic, you posted that right at the time I copied the pic! Lol!


----------



## goathiker

The baby chicks are getting their wing feathers already.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need some chicks 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg.. I'm so impatient! That lady hasn't emailed me back about the doe yet! I want that doe!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> We could have a secret messaging system, I know how to get there too.


We could! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Omg.. I'm so impatient! That lady hasn't emailed me back about the doe yet! I want that doe!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I know the feeling! :lol: all too well


----------



## ariella42

Don't tell my husband, but I've almost decided that if I get an offer from the firm I interviewed with, I'm using the money I had set aside for an office to reserve an Alpine doeling.


----------



## ariella42

I hope you get her, Dee!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Me too! Thanx! I hope you get the job you want!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Hi 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi! Lol. My buckling just stepped on my big toe while I was trimming his hooves... I guess that's what i Get for always wearing sandals..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I always wear sandals too!  my toes are always getting squished!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Ha


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm bleeding  wah!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg? I only have 5 goats! I need to get that doe ASAP!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want ice cream! Maybe it will help me stop thinking about her!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Mmm! Best ice cream ever! I'm happy 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

mmmm jerky and cheese.


----------



## ariella42

Jerky and cheese sound like more my speed. My mom is letting us borrow her ice cream maker though, so my husband will be happy with some Beth (our doe) ice-cream next week :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm out of ice cream! Can I have jerky and cheese too? Lol wheres Lacie??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Jill, I never got those pix of the Tillamook happy cows!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I know, both ties we drove though they had them inside milking. I'll drive through there again on the 27th.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Maybe you can get some free cheese! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!! Love it!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So true :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

So my mom is visiting from Iowa and brought me my grandads drill press, that he likely got from his dad! It's a 1920s metal workers drill press and runs on wide flat belts! 

Oh, and a bunch of irish freedom fighting propaganda!


----------



## NubianFan

I still do that Skyla
Cool Chad


----------



## NubianFan

Now I am playing slots Lacie....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I still do that Skyla
> Cool Chad


I do it all the time lol


----------



## goathiker

Me too, it hasn't worked yet


----------



## NubianFan

I want something yummy to eat


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope... But it gives me something to do when I'm bored  lol

Hmm.. Ben and Jerry's ice cream sounds yummy!


----------



## ariella42

My mozzarella is squeaky


----------



## NubianFan

I think I want real food. My daughter is making chicken teriyaki soup. I think I want some chicken or tuna salad or something similar


----------



## Chadwick

I like squeaky cheese!!


----------



## NubianFan

ariella42 said:


> My mozzarella is squeaky


Odd maybe it is suicidal and it is trying to call a mouse to eat it in the mouse's native language.....


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> I like squeaky cheese!!


Do you like to cut squeaky cheese Chad?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh! The soap Kat sent me is AMAZING!!! They smell sooooo good, and they are so pretty, I don't want to ruin them!!! 
I have to relearn how, and make a ton of soap now :lol: I need to send some to her :greengrin: Somebody needs to be buying her soap if they aren't already, it's freaking awesome!
Photo's do not do them justice.

The bunch of soap








The tops








Spellbound Woods








Celestial Waters








Cucumber Oak








Lavender-Chamomile-Huggies








Plain Lavender


----------



## COgoatLover25

I want a Jimmy John sandwich ....:balloons:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh my gosh! The soap Kat sent me is AMAZING!!! They smell sooooo good, and they are so pretty, I don't want to ruin them!!!
> 
> I have to relearn how, and make a ton of soap now :lol: I need to send some to her :greengrin: Somebody needs to be buying her soap if they aren't already, it's freaking awesome!
> 
> Photo's do not do them justice.
> 
> The bunch of soap
> 
> View attachment 78250
> 
> 
> The tops
> 
> View attachment 78256
> 
> 
> Spellbound Woods
> 
> View attachment 78251
> 
> 
> Celestial Waters
> 
> View attachment 78253
> 
> 
> Cucumber Oak
> 
> View attachment 78254
> 
> 
> Lavender-Chamomile-Huggies
> 
> View attachment 78252
> 
> 
> Plain Lavender
> 
> View attachment 78255


Lacie, I have so much soap I can't bring myself to buy any.. BUT I've near broken down to try Katrina's! Lol!


----------



## ariella42

Perhaps it is suicidal :lol: Honestly, I was trying to us less rennet since I was using raw milk, but I messed up


----------



## NubianFan

I don't care too much for jimmy johns at least not the one I have been to


----------



## Emzi00

I could go for a grinder right now. :yum:


----------



## NubianFan

What I want is loaded chicken. Chicken breast grilled with cheese, green onions, bacon, and sour cream on top of it, served with potato skins and spinach artichoke dip, a big glass of diet coke and good bread budding with a whiskey sauce for dessert.


----------



## Chadwick

We had Amish doughnut bread pudding for desert tonight!


----------



## Chadwick

Hahaha, I love this!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Looks old!! Cool!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I wanna see them  sadly.. I have street lights all around my house so not sure if see anything.. I've always wanted to see the Northern Lights!


----------



## goathiker

Cool, we should be able to see them too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I wanna know when I should look.. Any ideas?


----------



## COgoatLover25

http://origin-www.swpc.noaa.gov/products/ovation-auroral-forecast


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I found it says as soon as it gets dark they may be visible, but midnight in each time zone will be best.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh Lacie! You got some pretty ones! I got the oatmeal scrub from Kat, I love it! I haven't used any other soap since I got it, and I used to spent a bunch of money on different face scrubs!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> http://origin-www.swpc.noaa.gov/products/ovation-auroral-forecast


Thanks!


----------



## goathiker

I've got to get more Merlot soap tomorrow and my secret Santa gift for some lucky goat spotter.


----------



## Emzi00

The night crew is showing up.. :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I settled for poached eggs


----------



## goathiker

I'm making pork ribs.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Y'all are making me hungry again!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Clouds moved in


----------



## Ainsle15

I always get great help on here, and I am having trouble finding info on my specific question. I am now the proud owner of 3 beautiful alpacas, 2 suris and a huacaya. The 3 of them are companions and will not stand to be separated. One of my suris is a lovely girl and my huacaya is a stud, and i was told that Elli my girl was sterile when I chose to buy them. However, when I picked them up, the lady said that my stud was trying to breed her a few months ago, but stopped after about a week or so. She acts perfectly normal with him and will not stand to be separated from him, and he feels the same. Should I be expecting a baby this spring? From all the research I've done she should not be so friendly with Mr. Phil, and should be spitting at him, but he also hasn't been trying to breed her since early spring.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

No clouds here , stars are a shining  
Pork ribs……..mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## goathiker

That's happened to me EVERYTIME there was something cool to see this year. I didn't even get to see ANY of the 5 super moons.


----------



## goathiker

Karen is the one who knows about Alpacas. She is not on right now.


----------



## Trickyroo

What are ya'll looking to see ?


----------



## goathiker

Can I come do corn rows on one of your Suris? I have always wanted to do that for some weird reason.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Same here Jill!
Lucky you Laura! Lol! It was just clear here.. Now it's partly clear..
The Northern Lights


----------



## goathiker

The northern lights Laura.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugh.. All clouds now  I should just go to bed.. They are slow moving..


----------



## goathiker

Blah, I'm heading out to see if there is any chance.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't think there is here... 
Good luck Jill! If you have a chance, bring your camera


----------



## goathiker

There's light below the trees but nothing definite. I've seen them in Alaska where they are awesome. I'll wait up a bit and see. I still have to shave anyway since I have to Blec, wear a skirt tomorrow.


----------



## Trickyroo

Ohhhhhh ! Good luck Jill , i hope you see something 
Night Skyla  Night all


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Laura...


----------



## Ainsle15

Haha you could try! They're sweet as peaches and might let you! lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's cool Jill! Take pics ok?! That's one thing I've always wanted to do/see.. The Northern Lights.. They are just so beautiful and magnificent! 

Not quiet ready to sleep yet, but in bed lol! Done staring at clouds..  lol
Night Laura  :hug: TTYT


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I remove red I left the door unlocked, came to lock it up and took one last peak outside.. It's clearing up again!! Of corse cause I just got all ready for bed


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Jill, if I was going to see them, do you think I'd have seen any hint of seeing them by now? It's 12:18 here... And it's just a normal sky with scattered clouds...


----------



## goathiker

Normally down here we just see a white streak in the sky. There's not much color. I don't see anything at all out here.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well that's boring :lol: 

Do they just suddenly show up? Or gradually appear? 

I don't see anything so far  
And the clouds are moving in again..


----------



## goathiker

One night in Alaska I went out to give the dogs their hot soup. Up in the sky was a bright green staircase with a red ball bouncing down the stairs. The ball reappeared over and over to bounce down the stairs. It lasted for about 15 minutes, one of the best things I've ever seen.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh wow!! That's soo cool!!


----------



## russellp

We're you drinking captain morgan that night goat hiker? Sometimes when I drink captain morgan I see strange things also


Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well, I'm off to bed.. Night Jill  :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmm, maybe I'll see it when I go out to milk  (p.s I forgot to milk coup...)


----------



## NubianFan

No it was just some angel kids playing with their toys.... they didn't have a giant red slinky so they settled for a ball.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> No it was just some angel kids playing with their toys.... they didn't have a giant red slinky so they settled for a ball.....


:laugh:


----------



## goathiker

That's a cool thought Leslie and no Russell we were not drinking in Alaska. We were running away from my family and weren't making any mistakes. 

I went out every night at midnight to feed the sled dogs hot salmon and rice soup. It averaged about 40 below where we lived and they needed warm tummies


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well friends... I have sad news today...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I got a big sign today that said "it wasn't meant to be"


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

uh oh


----------



## NubianFan

Well I gotta get some shut eye, guys so I will have energy to shop for remodeling supplies and birthday dinner ingredients tomorrow, y'all have a good night.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

As most of you know I told myself that if it was meant to be then the doe would still be available when I got my pay check... So I emailed the lady yesterday when I got paid... She replied today and said that she had sold her today.... So here is the last you or I will see of this beautiful doe and I truly believe everything happens for a reason.. Though I do feel very sad right now..








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Leslie!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Ok I just had to say this before I leave, my cat is snoring.... I have never heard her or any cat snore before, it is this tiny sound.... I can't explain it but it is weird.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha my fat cat always snores..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Night everyone, don't let the bed bugs bite or the cat's snore....


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie, no cats here...


----------



## nchen7

ariella42 said:


> My mozzarella is squeaky


Squeaky cheese means it's fresh, and that's a good thing. Is it really hard/stiff or still soft? Bc if it's soft then u made mozza right.

Dee, sorry you didn't get that doe. It just means a better doe is out there waiting for you.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Ok I just had to say this before I leave, my cat is snoring.... I have never heard her or any cat snore before, it is this tiny sound.... I can't explain it but it is weird.


My cat snores too


----------



## Chadwick

Sorry Dee, that is a doe to wish for......maybe you will find a dream goat again!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's a bummer Dee  
I'm sure another one will come along


----------



## nchen7

Anyone got to see the northern lights last night? I'm couldn't stay up late enough...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I went to bed at 12:30 and saw nothing before that... I gave up cause the clouds were rolling in again..


----------



## nchen7

That sucks. Night looked clear here, but I doubt I'd be able to see it anyway. Too many city lights and my building isn't quite tall enough


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah I was bummed...  

That's a bummer


----------



## ariella42

Ni, it's soft. I just tried some and it's not squeaky anymore. We're going to try it out on some pizza tonight 

Dee, I'm sorry the doe didn't work out, but I agree that it happened for a reason and you'll find an even better doe soon.


----------



## nchen7

Fresh cheese is squeaky, and a mark of a good quality cheese. Be proud of the squeak!

I'm killing time. The stupid shuttle bus to this market usually runs every 30 min but I guess the driver needs a break. There was a bus at 9:45, and then 10:45. I missed the 9:45 bus. :s


----------



## nchen7

Ariella, any good news about the interview you just had??


----------



## goathiker

Dang, woke up to a call from the hospital in Yuma Arizona. My youngest son rolled his pick up on the freeway and had been released from the hospital already. Little snot isn't answering his phone either.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

NubianFan said:


> I want something yummy to eat


Pizza

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

goathiker said:


> Dang, woke up to a call from the hospital in Yuma Arizona. My youngest son rolled his pick up on the freeway and had been released from the hospital already. Little snot isn't answering his phone either.


How old is he? Apparently he's okay right?

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

ariella42 said:


> Ni, it's soft. I just tried some and it's not squeaky anymore. We're going to try it out on some pizza tonight
> 
> Dee, I'm sorry the doe didn't work out, but I agree that it happened for a reason and you'll find an even better doe soon.


Pizza!!!!

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goathiker

He's 24, yeah he was alright when they released him but really he could pick up a phone.


----------



## ariella42

No news yet. They're supposed to call me early next week. When do you expect to hear news?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Ya! 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## ariella42

I'm glad he's okay, Jill, but I do hope he calls you soon


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thats awful jill! I'm sorry you had to wake up to that..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

So, all we know is that he was on his way to his brothers house in Alamogordo, he rolled his truck on the freeway. Now he's somewhere with no transportation and h's supposed to report to Camp Pendelton soon.


----------



## nchen7

goathiker said:


> He's 24, yeah he was alright when they released him but really he could pick up a phone.


I hope he's ok, and that he picks up his danged phone soon! I think it's part of the male gene where they don't like to answer the phone...



ariella42 said:


> No news yet. They're supposed to call me early next week. When do you expect to hear news?


None yet. The job I really wanted said either yesterday or monday....unfortunately I think they're waiting for monday so I have to sit around and twiddle my thumbs until I get a (hopefully good news) phone call...


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

nchen7 said:


> I hope he's ok, and that he picks up his danged phone soon! I think it's part of the male gene where they don't like to answer the phone...
> 
> None yet. The job I really wanted said either yesterday or monday....unfortunately I think they're waiting for monday so I have to sit around and twiddle my thumbs until I get a (hopefully good news) phone call...


Yeah and males tend to not pick up the phone when they've done something rong too happened to my Cuzin last week

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## nchen7

yep. they're still like little boys who hide when something bad happens.


----------



## goathiker

Alright, Goathiker is in a skirt. Off to the Jousting...


----------



## ariella42

Have fun! We're going to a ren faire next month


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I work at the REN. fest. 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> Dang, woke up to a call from the hospital in Yuma Arizona. My youngest son rolled his pick up on the freeway and had been released from the hospital already. Little snot isn't answering his phone either.


Yikes! At least he is okay.

Let's see... you may get the excuses, "My phone was dead and I couldn't charge it," "I left my phone in the truck," "My phone was in the other room!" etc., etc. He could still just pick up a phone, any phone.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Alright, Goathiker is in a skirt. Off to the Jousting...


:laugh:
Have fun Jill  as much as you can while wearing a skirt anyway.. Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mt. Washington got a good view last night 

http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma...-last-night/1peSOOp1JG18qaSFieRLRM/story.html


----------



## nchen7

I can't picture goathiker in a skirt! lol


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=165257 check my thread out and see if you can help me

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So today is the annual parade/ BBQ of my little town! I won't be in the parade this year because even though Eddie (my wether) and I got "judges favorite" last year, I think it freaked him out a little to much. And my horse is lame  so no parade for me but I will still go enjoy the festivities! Mingle with everyone in this little town! Its so fun to see everyone that I haven't seen in a while, it's amazing, we live so close yet never see each other.. Well at least this year the dogs can come and have fun with me since I won't be walking a giant goat! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Meanwhile in night owl land...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh.. I see, y'all went back to your old club that Dee doesn't know about.. Well fine then.. 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

No there was just news that isn't finalized yet and I don't want the general public to know until it is. :shades:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

now I'm general public? Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

That's a lot better than what you could be.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Officially back from vacation. Goaties look great.  My Nana is with us, we are caring for her. She is better, but this has really impacted her. We're hoping for her to recover enough to regain some independence, such as walking on her own, but we are thankful she is still here and able to enjoy her reading.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I could be... Gone.. Party time!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's great Danielle!  hopefully she will recover well


----------



## Emzi00

So it's almost a for sure thing now, the general public can know. Check out this girl, so cute. I'm a good negotiator.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have already, previous stated my opinion.... :shades:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=165257 check my thread out and see if you can help me
> 
> ❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


PLEASE

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## nchen7

great news Danielle! Glad your Nana feels better!

Emma, great looking doe. Are you getting her?


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I have already, previous stated my opinion.... :shades:


My opinion on your opinion has been stated. 

Ni, probably. Still talking to the lady.


----------



## NubianFan

She is nice but she looks like a deer get her a blaze orange vest


----------



## ariella42

I'm really thinking about putting down a deposit for a doeling from one of these breedings (the excel link) -



__ https://www.facebook.com/SunriseFarmNC/posts/839280209429329


. What do you guys think?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well it's not a Nubian so idk... Lol jk! my iPad would barely old 2 pix but from what I saw, those 2 pix look good!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Ziggy has nice goats, if that's the style you like then you really can't go wrong.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This is the flyer from the party I just went to but this flyer was from like 100 yrs ago! I love that we still have this parade and BBQ!








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

BBQ!!!!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It was great! And I won a nectarine tree in the raffle! I'm thinking about going back!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And check this out!







I know its small so if you can't read it it says "hand made soap 25 cents" what happened to those days??

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I am playing slots again


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol, addicted..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Thing is, they don't cost anything but I think it is next to impossible to win anything either


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, look.
http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/grd/4653606660.html


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I bet if you give them money you can win something! Real casino is better, they give you free drinks to play! Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Earlier their webpage was malfunctioning so they gave me 1000 tokens because their webpage was messed up. Fat lot of good tokens do you though the only thing you can redeem them on is more chances to win prizes.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And what kind of prizes do they really give you?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

naaa I don't like giving people my money..... I never have liked gambling because of that, you start out with a little money hoping for more. You end up with no money and a head that is sore......


----------



## NubianFan

Probably nothing, it is Publishers clearing house. So you are entering for chances to win, but the entry is free.


----------



## NubianFan

I have won over 150 thousand tokens and then redeemed them for chances to win things like giftcards to various places, ipads, vacuums, drink machines, anchor hocking storage set, galaxy tablet, cash and so forth.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have never gambled lol that's just what I have heard lol.. Your right though, free drinks don't seem like much compensation for all you money!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Playing black jack now, it actually takes a little skill


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Looking for another doe since I didn't get the one I wanted..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Are you looking on craigslist or where?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Craigslist and google.. Idk where else to look cuz I don't want to ship one from out of state since I want a 1-2 yr old..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Do you have sales, or farms nearby?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The one farm that is close by is the one I got my first doeling from. The next closest is 3 hrs away, where I got Temperance, my milking doe, from. Actually there is one more closer but they have the same lines as my first doeling and I'm looking for different lines so I can start with 3-4 different lines


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

There is also an auction every Tuesday but I'm pretty sure no goat that goes through there is registered or from good lines..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Not sure how far this is from you Dee... 
http://sacramento.craigslist.org/grd/4662156759.html


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh ya, I saw those girls.. I want more better! Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

what about a classified ad in the paper?


----------



## Emzi00

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Oh ya, I saw those girls.. I want more better! Lol!


I actually thought the first one was pretty nice, good lines too.


----------



## ThreeHavens

The ADGA may have a breeders classification.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie, look.
> http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/grd/4653606660.html


Yeah... I know the lady selling her :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Idk if the pic is old or what, but I'm looking for a bigger yearling..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yeah... I know the lady selling her :lol:


Small world. :lol: Fancy color though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They are not to far from me Emma, the nubians, maybe 3 hours at the most


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Her goats are.... meh, that's all I have to say....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That was in reply to Emma....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol figured you were talking alpines


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

I went to help a friend move a combine across town today, we picked it up at his brothers house, he had a bunch of alpines! They were so cute! They have such chubby chins and noses that look like smiles! Love them!


----------



## Chadwick

But they were not Lacie quality!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

I am watching blue lagoon Chad, never seen it, I didn't realize all this beginning stuff where they were kids were on it.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I'm watching DIVERGENT!!!!!!!!! (again)


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Chadwick

That's a great movie, what with all the stuff that is creepy! I almost gave it away and had to change it! Can't believe you never saw it!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Blue lagoon? It's AWESOME!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## NubianFan

What's creepy?


----------



## Chadwick

Are you done with the movie?


----------



## NubianFan

No we are at the point where the ship came and she didn't light the signal fire and he got mad at her, but I see what you mean now a couple of creepy things have already happened.


----------



## NubianFan

Now she is having the kid, I never knew this movie had all this weird stuff in it. LOL


----------



## COgoatLover25

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> I'm watching DIVERGENT!!!!!!!!! (again)
> 
> ❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


That movie was good ........but not enough to watch it again!  :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I'm home. 

Turns out Doug couldn't call as his phone, computers, and uniforms were all destroyed. His truck rolled 8 times and the guy behind him ran over all his stuff that flew out when the passenger door was torn off. He's fine other some road rash from bouncing off the road through the open window. 
This is second child I've had that had a major wreck in a Ford Ranger and walked away from it. Good trucks.


----------



## NubianFan

Good grief, I am so glad he is relatively okay!


----------



## goathiker

Yep, he's fine. 

The fair was a lot of fun. During the King Arthur play they dragged my DH up on stage and made him play Guenevere. They dressed him in a skirt and hat for his part. At the end they were teasing him about kissing one of the guys and he shocked them by actually doing it. :slapfloor:


----------



## nchen7

hahaha. that's funny Jill. so both you and your hubby got to wear a dress today! glad your son is ok!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Glad you had fun Jill! And glad your son is safe!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie, look.
> http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/grd/4653606660.html


 she might fit in with my herd ... except for the Boer part and registered, how special...


----------



## Chadwick

I rolled over in a ranger and walked away also, they really are good light trucks!


----------



## nchen7

so scary Chad!


----------



## Chadwick

I actually rolled it going 15 mph ! I had a load of sod from a friends house and was going to dump it in the woods and my tire fell in a rut while I was turning and the load shifted bringing the whole thing over! It was slow motion rollover, really only rolled 3/4 of a roll and only that much because I was on a hill.


----------



## nchen7

that's crazy! glad nothing bad happened.

so I'm rendering lard the old time way...on the stove. I'm curious to see how it will smell. so far, not too bad.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Is watching HEAVEN IS FOR REAL.


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Emzi00

Next Saturday, that's when we go get that goat. :greengrin:


----------



## NubianFan

Yay!!!! Emma!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Yay!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## nchen7

alright Emma! tell us more about the goat then.....


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Yes please!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## NubianFan

Have you seen the pic Ni?


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, she posted it a few pages ago... http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f187/pull-up-chair-come-d-159940/index1542.html#post1773840


----------



## Chadwick

So what do you guys think of this guy, my moms dog, Quinn!


----------



## Chadwick

He looks small in the pic.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> So what do you guys think of this guy, my moms dog, Quinn!
> 
> View attachment 78334


He's awesome! Can I have?


----------



## Chadwick

My mom won't even let me have! We have had several irish wolfhounds she was breeding for a bit.

They are so cool, gentile and calm.


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## COgoatLover25

Your hand moved ! :O


----------



## ariella42

I love Irish Wolfhounds! They're such giant, sweet dogs


----------



## Chadwick

That picture was a joke like I was pinching him like goat show people do! I thought it was funny !


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> That picture was a joke like I was pinching him like goat show people do! I thought it was funny !


Well, in that case....you didn't set his legs up correctly!  :ROFL:


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

This is so true


----------



## goathiker

Hi and Bye :clap: Talk to you all later...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So exciting Emma!!! 

HAHA! Love those Lindsay!


----------



## COgoatLover25

It is about time ya know :lol:


----------



## nchen7

great dog Chad! they're a wonderful breed. to bad they don't live very long....

the new superman is very drool worthy


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, 6-10 yrs is average.....stinks

Superman does not look right without the underpants!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm really surprised that I feel fine today after yesterday's party! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

Hi guys 
Hey Jill , thank God your son is ok , my goodness , what a miracle he walked away with nothing worse ! Can't believe it , thats crazy !
Chad , that dog is beautiful , I only knew one Wolfhound and i lLOVED him , such a sweet , affectionate dog ! He was so carful when he climbed into my lap , it was almost freaky ! Like he knew where to step and lay down , lol. My BCs just launch themselves into my lap and sometimes remove body parts doing it , lol. The Wolfhound is one breed i wouldn't mind having , but they don't live as long and i don't know if i could stand the heart ache. But then again , nothing lives long enough...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Cute dog chad! I love wolf hounds! I love all shaggy scruffy dogs, but wolf hounds are so sweet and calm! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

They almost know they are huge and do take care where they stand walk, it's funny. 

Quinn will sit on the sofa with his rear and remain standing with his front! If you are there he will sit in your lap like that!

I know the heartache has kept me away too, I looked into getting one and ended up getting the goaties.....good choice! I love my goaties a lot and wolfhounds are sooooooo expensive both to purchase and to maintain


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My hands are killing me from all this cutting!! :lol: two letters left! My dad told me I need to go back to kindergarten :ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo

What are you doing Skyla ?


----------



## CritterCarnival

I'm sure this has been posted before, but I just think it's so cute it's worth posting again:


----------



## Trickyroo

Thats exactly how I critique ! :ROFL:


----------



## nchen7

our big dog has no sense of himself. or his limbs. he's pretty clumsy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> What are you doing Skyla ?


I'm making a banner for the fair to go over my stall. I'm cutting out the letters on paper before I do them on the fabric.  just have the O and A left to do  I cut out three goats yesterday too lol!


----------



## Trickyroo

"sense of himself" , :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

CritterCarnival said:


> I'm sure this has been posted before, but I just think it's so cute it's worth posting again:
> 
> View attachment 78341


Oh I love that! I have it saved on my iPod  it always gives me a giggle :laugh:

ROFL Laura!!! :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm making a banner for the fair to go over my stall. I'm cutting out the letters on paper before I do them on the fabric.  just have the O and A left to do  I cut out three goats yesterday too lol!


Oh how cool ! You have to take some pictures and show us  I wanna see!


----------



## Trickyroo

Hey , that's Mochalo


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I will!  I should have a good deal of it done today  and then I'll get pictures of it up at the fair


----------



## Trickyroo

When is it again ?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Hey , that's Mochalo !


Yes it is  she's such a good baby  me wuves her


----------



## Trickyroo

Me too :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> When is it again ?


The show is Oct. 11th.. But I will be there from the 10th till the 13th  
Only able to bring three goats though  and they won't let me keep Gracie there if I'm not showing her, so I decided it was best to keep her and Sassy home together rather then stressing separating then for a few days... So I'll bring Juby in place of Sassy..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Me too :hug:


 :hugs: she said she wuves you too :hug:


----------



## nchen7

just finished rendering my lard. the house smells like pork crackling. trying really hard not to snack on them.... must. resist!


----------



## Emzi00

Chad, I found some books I want to send you. I think this edition was copyright 1930.


----------



## nchen7

Trickyroo said:


> "sense of himself" , :ROFL:


it's true!!! I've seen one end of his body go one way and another another way! he's just.....special..... lol


----------



## Trickyroo

MMmmmmmmm :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Trickyroo

nchen7 said:


> it's true!!! I've seen one end of his body go one way and another another way! he's just.....special..... lol


I have a BC like that , lol. She was special right out of the chute , that one.
She is very sweet and trusting and loving , but she is definitely a couple sandwiches short of a picnic ;-)


----------



## nchen7

yea. and ours is getting old. I think he's got arthritis in one of his hips worse than the other. but, the vet thinks he's around 10, so that's not bad for a big dog who's been mistreated for half his life


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nchen7 said:


> yea. and ours is getting old. I think he's got arthritis in one of his hips worse than the other. but, the vet thinks he's around 10, so that's not bad for a big dog who's been mistreated for half his life


That sounds like my GSD but she wasn't treated right the first 9 years of her life.. Not abused or anything.. Just not properly cared for

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

Awww , its hard to see them like that. Poor guy  
He is in the best of care now , thats for sure


----------



## Trickyroo

One of my rescue BCs had a very abusive start in life too. She is much better now but is untrusting of others sometimes. But is VERY sweet once she knows you . She still to this day cowers if you walk into the room too quickly or yell.


----------



## Emzi00

nchen7 said:


> alright Emma! tell us more about the goat then.....


Lacie doesn't like her. :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, those are cool Emma! Where did you get those?


I saved the cute baby goat anatomy picture too, I never get sick of that!


----------



## Chadwick

Ok, what's a BC Laura I can't figure it out!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't know where to put the goats on it... :/ (I have to get a new M)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chadwick said:


> Ok, what's a BC Laura I can't figure it out!


Border Collie


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Trickyroo said:


> One of my rescue BCs had a very abusive start in life too. She is much better now but is untrusting of others sometimes. But is VERY sweet once she knows you . She still to this day cowers if you walk into the room too quickly or yell.


Omg.. I can't stand ppl that abuse dogs.. I got a BC from the guy that used to deliver my hay.. She was scared of everyone! Especially men! And that hay guy.. He came to deliver hay with her one day and I saw the way she cowered around him and I said "you can just leave that dog here".. And he did! I found her a great home with some friends where she is now a lazy couch potato and loves her new family including her new dad! She has made such progress!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh nice job Skyla ! Maybe try to put the LaMancha on the right and the other two on the left. Just a thought  I could never cut those letters out , lol. My hands would fall off , lol..


----------



## Trickyroo

Makes me insanely mad when i see dogs that have been abused in some way or another ! Good for you Dee !


----------



## Chadwick

You could have the goats standing on the letters!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It was amazing how loving that dog was after being treated that way.. I kept her for 2 years before I decided she was ready for a new home.. She couldn't go just anywhere.. She was way too special!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Like this?

I will be putting fake leaves on it too  and will have a bunch of Indian corn on each side too

Oh trust me! My hands hurt! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I say put the Nubian alone, there is too much black on that one side 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well all of the goats and letters will be black when I'm done.. This is all just the paper cut outs right now


----------



## Chadwick

But Nubians get loud when they are alone.....hahaha


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chadwick said:


> But Nubians get loud when they are alone.....hahaha


They do! :lol:


----------



## nchen7

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie doesn't like her. :lol:


Lacie's picky though..... what's her momma and grandmomma look like?

Skyla, this is just an OCD for me....have the goats "face" the lettering. it will inadvertently draw people's eyes to looking at your sign and not looking "away" to where the goats are looking. I really like the leaves on it.

we like to rescue dogs. I just put myself back on the roster of fosters for puppy mill "retirees". I had one before, and she was the SWEETEST thing.


----------



## nchen7

Emma, I meant the goat, not Lacie. LOL


----------



## Chadwick

What did you stand on to take that picture?!?


----------



## Emzi00

Chadwick said:


> Oh, those are cool Emma! Where did you get those?
> 
> I saved the cute baby goat anatomy picture too, I never get sick of that!


I've been cleaning my room, so originally I'm not sure. :lol: You want them?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So like this Ni?
Should I add more leaves?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chadwick said:


> What did you stand on to take that picture?!?


A bar stool LOL! I wasn't high enough on the kitchen chair so grabbed the stool from the counter lol


----------



## Emzi00

nchen7 said:


> Emma, I meant the goat, not Lacie. LOL


Dam's side is Redwood, so not bad.. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> So like this Ni?
> Should I add more leaves?


Its off balance, need another goat on the other side, and a couple kids :lol:


----------



## nchen7

Skyla, I like that better. now your eye is drawn to the lettering


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Its off balance, need another goat on the other side, and a couple kids :lol:


Well I'm not cutting out anymore goats!! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> Skyla, I like that better. now your eye is drawn to the lettering


Thanks  
So now I just need to get new a new A, R, and M and then have my mom cut them out on the fabric


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Well all of the goats and letters will be black when I'm done.. This is all just the paper cut outs right now


Nice job!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Anyone know if I can iron the burlap? I need to her the wrinkles out!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Fixed the letters


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Fixed the letters


Arizona tea! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes ma'am! I always have some


----------



## COgoatLover25

Now I want some...all I have is Sprite .........waaaaaaaahhhhh


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!
Sprite is good too


----------



## COgoatLover25

Eh,


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: 

Gonna go get lunch and clean the barn.. Ttyl


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh that's no fun  TTYL :wave:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

IKR!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why r u crying Chelby?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

It's a happy cry 
this Is a sad cry


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

COgoatLover25 said:


> Now I want some...all I have is Sprite .........waaaaaaaahhhhh


I wish I had sprite!!

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh! Haha good! I'm glad ur not sad!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Emzi00 said:


> I've been cleaning my room, so originally I'm not sure. :lol: You want them?


Yes please, if you don't want them....thank you!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Aww thanks!  :you rock:


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Who is bilingual?!? (besides me)


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My iPad is being weird...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

I am sort of bilingual, I can speak "most Gaelic (irish)" I get to words I don't know a bit though!

Just trimmed hooves, man I gotta get them to do it standing my knees are shot!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> Who is bilingual?!? (besides me)
> 
> ❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


Not me... 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

I can't write in irish though, can't spell a thing! It is a hard language!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I can communicate with horses.. Does that count?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

I say yes!


----------



## Chadwick

Oh Lacie!?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeeesssss?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think Lacie died..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Did you see I went to an alpine farm?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh.. Guess not


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wow, Dee, unexpected! :ROFL: 

I think I read about it, yes  Pictures?


----------



## Chadwick

No sorry, but it was an Amish farm and I don't like whipping out cameras out of respect....

But they were so cute! They have such meaty chins and lips! They look like they are grinning! I never saw an alpine before (in person).

They were not your quality though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

All my little gators are leaving now  Bittersweet, but they must go, and do alligator things somewhere else :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

well.. Glad ur not dead!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no! My puppy!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

I think they thought I was a feed delivery, as soon as the truck started down the drive, they rushed the fence! Once they realized I was only going to talk to they they went back to browse!


----------



## Chadwick

I lived in FL and I can say those are the cutest alligators!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My mom lives in FL now, she sent me a pic of a cute iguana eating her garden lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Chadwick said:


> Yes please, if you don't want them....thank you!


Once I have some extra cash I'll send them to you... they may end up being Christmas presents.


----------



## Chadwick

I'll pay for shipping, silly!


----------



## Chadwick

HappyCaliGoats said:


> My mom lives in FL now, she sent me a pic of a cute iguana eating her garden lol!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Tell her they turn black and stop moving in the winter, please do not burry them they are not dead! Many northerners have done that and it's sad!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's weird! Lol! I'll be sure to tell her!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Chadwick said:


> No sorry, but it was an Amish farm and I don't like whipping out cameras out of respect....
> 
> But they were so cute! They have such meaty chins and lips! They look like they are grinning! I never saw an alpine before (in person).
> 
> They were not your quality though.


Aw, darn, I'm curious to see what there's looked like! :lol: I understand though 
Babette has one of those smiley faces :laugh: Mostly Boer babies look like they're smiling though 

Most do not meet my expectations though, you're right :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Oh no! My puppy!


The one sleeping just left 5 minutes ago, the other one is leaving in a few hours, leaving one to go on the 20th, and then the next ones pick up date has not been figured out yet. All the rest have left already.


----------



## Chadwick

I'll ask if I can get pictures next time, I will be taking the corn combine back before too long.

Lots of solid color goats, I thought that was weird.


----------



## ariella42

They're so cute, Lacie! I'm sure it is bittersweet to see them go to their new homes.


----------



## ariella42

I've been pouring over ADGA data on these Alpines, and I have no idea which breeding pair I should put a reservation in for. Of course, it all might be for naught as they're keeping the first doe of every pairing. In any event, I'm probably going to go out there in a couple of weeks, so I guess I can talk to him more then.


----------



## nchen7

oh Lacie they're SOOOO cute! the one in the middle has such character!

Ariella, any pictures of the ones you're thinking of?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh gosh do I know that feeling  so hard to choose! I'm in the same boat looking for another buckling 

My mom cut the letters and goats out for me while I was out cleaning  once I iron the burlap I'll put it all together


----------



## ariella42

No pictures yet, though I've asked him for some. Hopefully some pics will make it a bit easier than just looking over LA scores and production data. I think we're going to go out there the weekend after next to see everyone in person since they're only 45 minutes away. It IS hard to choose, though I'm sure I'll be happy with whoever I take home in the spring


----------



## nchen7

aww. I'm sure you'll pick great. or take some pictures and have the pros here give their 2 cents


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Is :sad:


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok that's a real sad face.. Now what's wrong?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

Oh, I'm sure I'll have a lot of pictures to post here for advice after I see them


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I PM you Dee.....


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## nchen7

everything ok Chelbi?


----------



## ariella42

What's wrong, Chelbi?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I PM both of you.


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Here's the Doxie, Dee!!

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh I love him!! Him? Her? Adorable!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Yeah I love HIM, too. 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How old is he? I want to play with him!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> oh Lacie they're SOOOO cute! the one in the middle has such character!


:lol: Yeah, she hasn't picked a name for him yet, so this entire time I've been calling him "squiggly mask" :slapfloor: :ROFL:
And two of his brothers are flippy ear and elbow spot :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

So I baked three meatloaves today, the two in round cake pans that will be assembled into a meatloaf with mashed potato icing birthday cake for my daughter and one that we ate today. I froze the other two, so that I won't have so much to do on a workday for her b-day prep. They didn't turn out quite round despite my best efforts. I flattened and smoothed the meat mixture out in my two round cake pans but it drew up and got bumpy and un round anyway, so I guess I will really have to even them out with mashed potatoes, LOL


----------



## ariella42

Sounds like my kind of cake, Leslie!


----------



## NubianFan

LOL well I am kind of known for my meatloaf and it is my daughter's fav thing I cook, she begs for it, and she really isn't much of a cake person, so I am not telling her I am doing this I am going to present it to her just like it is a cake and the surprise will be when we cut it. LOL I hope she likes it.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

HappyCaliGoats said:


> How old is he? I want to play with him!!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


He is like 7ish

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That sounds soo good Leslie!! Can I come for diner too?! Lol!

Tell your daughter happy birthday!!


----------



## NubianFan

I couldn't afford much for her this year so trying to make her dinner extra special. I am making her flourless peanut butter cookies and a pan of brownies for dessert instead of cake. I am decorating the cake with squeeze cheese instead of icing. Yellow and black are her fav colors so she won't think yellow icing writing is weird at all. And I have to come up with some kind of veggie to serve probably broccoli as it is one of her favs.... Or possibly have my mom fry okra


----------



## NubianFan

Sure Skyla!!!! That would be so FUN!!! We could go riding maybe, I might actually can still get my big booty on a horse, do you want Buddy or Navigator?


----------



## COgoatLover25

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> Is :sad:
> 
> ❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


What's the matter Chelbi?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I PM you...


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## NubianFan

The flourless pb cookie recipe if anyone wants to try, warning I haven't made these yet but she loves peanut butter and she loves cookies so I found this simple three ingredient recipe and thought, oh yeah, gotta have those for her dinner. 

3 Ingredient Flourless Peanut butter cookies

1 Cup each peanut butter and granulated sugar
1 egg

mix all together and drop by spoonfuls on baking sheet and bake. 
Its that simple folks, doesn't make a lot I am told but was also told recipe easily doubles. I have also been told they are even better if you use half brown sugar and half granulated sugar. Up to you.


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, that cake sounds awesome! I wanna come for some meatloaf too......


----------



## NubianFan

Sure, but I am running out of horses, do you want to ride the shetland pony Dusty?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Sure Skyla!!!! That would be so FUN!!! We could go riding maybe, I might actually can still get my big booty on a horse, do you want Buddy or Navigator?


It would be so fun!!!! 
Oh I'd love that!! Haven't ridden in so long!! 
Whoever likes to get a little spazzy lol!


----------



## Chadwick

We did meatloaf cake a while back! It's so fun and sooooo heavy!


----------



## nchen7

I've only ridden once, so maybe the pony would be a good idea. :laugh:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Some ponies can be lil nightmares :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

He is my sweetest horse Ni. He used to be a children's ride carousel pony. Plus he is only 10 hands so if you fall off the ground isn't far.

Skyla that'd be Navigator, he likes to throw a mini rodeo when you first get on him he is buddy sour, but if I was riding along with he probably wouldn't even do it.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I did a CHEESE cake.... 45 pounds of every kind of cheese at H.E.B cheese itz, spray cheese, goat cheese....... AND MORE 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## COgoatLover25

Anyone in the mood for some funny pictures? :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Chad you can ride the mini horse, he is about 7 and a half or 8 hands....


----------



## NubianFan

An actual cake made out of different types of cheeses sounds good too, but she doesn't like a lot of cheeses, that would be more for me, I am a cheese fanatic....


----------



## Chadwick

Yay!


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter likes american cheese, and string cheese and goat cheese chevre and that is about it, she doesn't even like mild cheddar or colby or monteray jack....


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Now anyone else coming has to hitch up the goats to a cart or ride dogs.... :rofl:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Go for it Lindsey! I need a laugh!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yum...:lol:


----------



## NubianFan

COgoatLover25 said:


> Yum...:lol:


If this machine really existed I would know exactly where all my daughter's money went.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yep


----------



## NubianFan

That's just weird I wonder where that is and if it is real....


----------



## NubianFan

well drat I guess I better go do something productive for a while and come back later. I know my sister is at my mom and dad's I guess I should go be sociable.


----------



## COgoatLover25

lol


----------



## Chadwick

I love the hand drier !


----------



## COgoatLover25

No myth here :lol:


----------



## nchen7

making dinner. having pasta tonight. yummm!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> He is my sweetest horse Ni. He used to be a children's ride carousel pony. Plus he is only 10 hands so if you fall off the ground isn't far.
> 
> Skyla that'd be Navigator, he likes to throw a mini rodeo when you first get on him he is buddy sour, but if I was riding along with he probably wouldn't even do it.


Oh yay!! Sounds fun!! :lol: 
I love a fun spazzy ride  lol


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Me to ni


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE those Lindsay!! :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## ariella42

We're doing Beth-cheese pizza part two tonight - it turned out great last night


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mmm!! :yum:

Haha!!! :ROFL:


----------



## Chadwick

What is it with you guys and Tim Hawkins ???


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He's hilarious!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

LOVE IT!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## CritterCarnival

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Anyone know if I can iron the burlap? I need to her the wrinkles out!


Yes, you can iron burlap, even a bit of steam won't hurt.



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Fixed the letters


If you are still looking for suggestions on placement, may I offer this?:


----------



## Emzi00

Chadwick said:


> I'll pay for shipping, silly!


Well that works! :lol: Just let me know.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

CritterCarnival said:


> Yes, you can iron burlap, even a bit of steam won't hurt.
> 
> If you are still looking for suggestions on placement, may I offer this?:
> 
> View attachment 78381


Thank you  
We got it ironed and will be sewing the letters and goats on later tonight (I'm headed out to milk and my mom is making yogurt) I think the J.O.Y. Will be arched at the top and then Farm under that.. And the goats still don't have a set spot lol! I'll have to try a few more and how you showed  thank you!


----------



## Chadwick

He is funny! I never heard of him before TGS.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chadwick said:


> He is funny! I never heard of him before TGS.....


I love him  me and a whole bunch of kids from my church all know most of his stuff by heart and quote him all the time lol
When his new DVDs come out we have a movie night and watch them together


----------



## russellp

My favorites are #1 Cletus take the Reel And #2 Big Pink Tractor


Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## NubianFan

Why do weekends have to be so short. I want a 97 day weekend....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

russellp said:


> My favorites are #1 Cletus take the Reel And #2 Big Pink Tractor
> 
> Russell P. Hammonds


Those are great!! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Anyone have any thoughts on this doe?








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Hard to tell anything about her except she's cute


----------



## NubianFan

I can't really tell from that pic, what I can see she looks cute


----------



## NubianFan

Ha ha Ni great minds think and type alike!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol she has the same parents as my 6 month old doeling but she is a year older


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What I see is she's cute 
But they leave choke chains on them  that's just asking for trouble!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Rear view








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

She looks like a troublemaker!


----------



## NubianFan

I have a cat laying beside me licking her paw, and tickling me with her whiskers in the process.....


----------



## nchen7

I'm definitely a dog person, but I do love myself a cat as well.


----------



## NubianFan

She is a hot mess. She is really bonded to me because she thinks I saved her life, which I kind of did. But she can explode into evilness at any moment with anyone else. Even my daughter. She is usually sweet though. She likes to be right with me worse than a dog, and I really am not a cat person. But I guess I'm stuck with her, it is hard not to like something that worships the ground you walk on......


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well Buffy has been bred today. Not to who I wanted her bred to though. Stupid baby bucks didn't want anything to do with her, guess they didn't think she was pretty. 
So, in an effort to get early market kids, she was bred back to her dad. Doesn't matter for fair wethers and does, so I figured I'd just breed her now rather than wait for the baby bucks to like her :laugh:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ew lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

COgoatLover25 said:


> lol


Ok , notice her hair is blonde&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.figures :eyeroll::lol:


----------



## Emzi00

So who has the ice cream for tonight?


----------



## Chadwick

Vanilla and hand crushed Oreos!


----------



## Trickyroo

Ok , apparently the picture didn't come out , lol.
I was referring to the cartoon with the blonde looking for the "any" key , lol.


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, most cats don't do the worshipping, so that's a good sign. 

Lacie, if Buffy was a person, Freud would have a hay day with that situation. lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: Well.... Gracie's dad was her granddad as well :lol: So that makes Edna rather inbred as well, the doe Emma loves so much, and I've thought about selling her :lol: Gracie also kidded one year with the most gorgeous buck kid and that was a 3rd gen of that breeding, his dad was his granddad and his great granddad :lol: Gosh was he correct though!
It's a problem when you only have one buck for years!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sounds like its time for a new buck lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That was a long time ago :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'll be keeping Nehru for one more year, _maybe_ two more, and then I'll be selling him. My next buck I'm keeping will be out of Coup and Emperor, and then the year following I'll see if Kristi will AI her to Risk.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What do y'all think???
Don't mind my messy room.. Lol! It's a good thing that's all you can see :lol: it's horrible!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok this is that doe's dams udder, it's so bulgy I can't even tell if it's well attached.. Any one with experience have a clue?








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Looks great Skyla!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ok this is that doe's dams udder, it's so bulgy I can't even tell if it's well attached.. Any one with experience have a clue?


Uh oh.... either that doe has a ton or rear depth, or she has no fore udder, or bad fore attachments...
Ask for a side pic


----------



## Chadwick

Very nice skyla!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> What do y'all think???
> Don't mind my messy room.. Lol! It's a good thing that's all you can see :lol: it's horrible!!


Well fine then! Don't follow my advice... I'm telling you, people will be wondering why there is not another goat on the left side, it looks off balance  :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I have the best buck EVER he's my little baby!!! 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks guys 

Oh Lacie :roll:  I happen to like it  and I only have three breeds..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, I guess ya'll can see my survivor  (she has a brother, but this is my surviving girl)


----------



## Chadwick

Ouch, too much cute!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh I love her tiny ears! Are you keeps her?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> I have the best buck EVER he's my little baby!!!


You say that now, just wait until he starts peeing ALL OVER his face, beard, and legs. And wait until those scent glands wake up :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Too cute Lacie


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You say that now, just wait until he starts peeing ALL OVER his face, beard, and legs. And wait until those scent glands wake up :laugh:


 Yeah I know he's getting there. 

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

But his beard is sooooo cute 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goathiker

I caught Leprosy and petted a Plague rat.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Good night Y'all 8:54 here got to be at work at 4


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Oh I love her tiny ears! Are you keeps her?


Yep, she's her momma's replacement, and her momma is officially retired!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> I caught Leprosy and petted a Plague rat.


Well.... that's more than I did today :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I also got to meet KC county farms and bought some of her soap and lotion.


----------



## Chadwick

Jill when did this happen, do we still require you to scream unclean in the streets?


----------



## goathiker

It happened just today, I'll show you once DH uploads his Pictures.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Some more pics, see, she has normal size ears :lol:


----------



## nchen7

Lacie, that puppy is too cute!!!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Some more pics, see, she has normal size ears :lol:


Nope, there tiny! But they will be normal size when she's normal size! I want to nibble on those little ears!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Nope, there tiny! But they will be normal size when she's normal size! I want to nibble on those little ears!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


that's kind of disturbing you phantom puppy ear nibbler.... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh yes! I love to nibble puppy ears! Or goat ears! Why do you think I got Nubians??? 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

do all your nubians have little notches nibbled out of their ears :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NubianFan said:


> do all your nubians have little notches nibbled out of their ears :ROFL:


Lol no I'm gentle! It's like a little ear massage for them! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

:lol:


----------



## nchen7

I chew my dog's ears too.....they love the attention though.


----------



## russellp

Sometimes when I start to feel that I am a very strange person, I just log on to this chat room and suddenly I feel very normal. Thanks, ear eaters!


Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha glad to help


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

apparently I'm not sleeping much tonight. hate not being able to fall asleep.


----------



## goathiker

Sleep is over rated anyway.


----------



## nchen7

true. but I feel tired! maybe b/c I woke up a little later today than usual and had a nap? I dunno.....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm not tired and I need to sleep so I can wake up for work..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Oh, I got a call from Doug's Staff Sargent today. The Marine Corp has picked Doug up and brought him to Camp Pendleton. They are going to hold him there for observation for 48 hours before sending him on to Chicago. They want to make sure he doesn't have a head injury show up late. So, he's in the care of his own now.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> true. but I feel tired! maybe b/c I woke up a little later today than usual and had a nap? I dunno.....


I just don't understand you guys, taking naps all the time. How can anyone sleep during the day?! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Glad Doug is in good hands Jill!

Lacie, I never used to be able to sleep during the day either (except during my "party" days) idk what is wrong with me now! Although the past few days I have been feeling pretty good exempt the heat waves! I haven't had a nap since Wednesday! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Hey Dee Goathiker in a skirt...With a Leper


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! I feel privileged to have witnessed this photo! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why does your leper friend have 2 left hands??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It was on backwards. :lol: He'd go around shaking hands and leave his arm behind.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Was there good mutton?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

There was awesome Poffertjes and Bangers.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha! I've never been to a renaissance fair, do they serve good beer?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

They were serving Widmer Brothers, Local wine, and hard apple cider...Not that it mattered, everyone had a whiskey flask.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol that sounds like the party I went to yesterday! They served some kind of crappy beer, luckily we brought our own coolers and emergency flasks lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

The local wine here is good. We have many many wineries in the area.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol cute 
We have a lot of "good" wineries around here too.. But I couldn't tell u if it's good.. I don't like wine 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm trying to look up where to buy good kelp for my goats and I can only find tiny bags or big huge bags.. Tiny bags would last like a day and the 50# bags cost half as much as the bag just for shipping...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## goathiker

Look at the feed store. I buy mine at Wilco. It's listed as organic fertilizer.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My feed stores are dumb! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

That's too bad. I could pick up some off the beach...It's kind of stinky though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ikk! Ya I hate going to the beach over here.. It smells like sea lion butt!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Oh, shoot. I've got about 40 lbs right now. I'll go find out what a flat rate shipping box would cost to send you some.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well shoot! Let me know! I can also ask my neighbor that owns a feed store if he can order it for me.. He's a very grouchy perverted old man and he doesn't like to make special orders, but he does it if he can cuz I'm like his best customer since this little town is so small and all the land that was once used for farming and such is now being over taken by houses! :GAAH::veryangry:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

He might order you some. Just wink at him a lot :slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! My aunt says wear a low cut shirt! I say heck no! I dont want to give that perv any ideas! I mean it won't hurt to ask but he only works with 2 distributors and it can take many weeks for him to get anything in if those distributors even carry it. He is a very small local store


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I'll grab a box from the PO tomorrow and figure out what it would cost. The kelp costs me about $1.50 a lb. I don't have to pay for the box until I send it so, I will let you know.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, Thanx! I won't be able to talk to the feed store guy till wed anyway. They are closed mon and tues


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

No problem, if it's too much I'll save the box for secret Santa or something.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol good deal. The soap I got from Kat was in one of those boxes, but it was a little box. How long does a pound of kelp last you?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It really depends on the time of year and the goats. This bag was 50 lbs. I've had it for about 6 months. There's more than half left but, they are on 5 acres of natural brush overgrowth this year. Next year they will go through much more being penned most of the time. 
The guy across the road has 10 acres he doesn't use so, I'm hoping I can get a new lease there.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My goats only have an acre, give or take, depending which pen they are in.. And there is absolutely no plant growth right now..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Right now the buck and wether are in the larger pen and the 3 does are in the smaller pen cuz the big doe was way too loud to keep in the back yard.. So yay me! I get a stinky buck in the back yard and the does get a small pen! Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

You can't water? Even just certain plants?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I would need a really long hose to water any plants that were slightly good.. And with our droit, I'm barely even keeping my fruit trees alive.. Most of my yard was foxtails before it died..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

There're drought resistant grasses you can plant. Clover stays green for a long time too.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But I don't have pastures to rotate to let it grow? The goats would eat it before it sprouted lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Nah, you plant it as soon as the winter rain starts. It will grow roots all winter and come up strong next spring.


----------



## goathiker

Then you get several cattle panels and bend them in a circle. Put them out with 4 posts to hold them. Inside plant fast growing blackberry plants and such. The goats can eat what grows without eating the whole plant so, there's always a living plant to grow.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Blackberry plants are very good for them?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My back yard is like a dirty desert right now lol!

I gotta turn in, my service is acting up and I should at least try to get some sleep... Night! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yes Blackberries and Raspberries are very good for the.

G'Night Dee ttyl


----------



## nchen7

oy. so finally fell asleep, and now I'm up before the sun. 

Lacie, I never used to be able to nap until my mid 20's, and I don't do it all the time. once in a while I feel the need to have a lay down, and then sleep for at least an hour during the day. lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

If I nap it's definitely longer than an hour lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

I said at least! sometimes like 4 hrs. I love naps. they're sooo good!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Is Jill here?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

We're not good enough for you? Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens

Hey guys! If you could keep prayers up for my Nana, that would be wonderful. She's living with us for awhile (we're the only relatives with a room for her that she wouldn't have to climb stairs for) and while she can walk slowly on her own now, her lungs are filling back up with fluid. My dog, Chase, is very agitated and we had to separate him because he wants to be stuck to her like glue, licking her and pressing up against her. I think he senses something isn't right.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Praying for her...
Dogs are really well at sensing such things.. My dog was like that with my great grandfather when he lived with us...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sending prayers for your family!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Juby looks pretty while she eats lol!


----------



## ariella42

I'll keep her in my prayers, too. Animals are very good at sensing when things aren't right.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Cute goat! How old is she?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Danielle, hope your grandma feels better soon.


----------



## ariella42

She does look pretty  My Rose just looks piggy when she eats :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She is 5months old 

She normally eats like a piggy too :lol: she normally eats off the ground.. I had just put her dish up their as I was gonna give the crumbs to the hens, but she decided she wanted the rest after she had her bottle lol!


----------



## ThreeHavens

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Praying for her...
> Dogs are really well at sensing such things.. My dog was like that with my great grandfather when he lived with us...


Thank you! He's calmed down some. I took him on a little walk and that helped him. He's taking a nap now.



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Juby looks pretty while she eats lol!


She's gorgeous!



ariella42 said:


> I'll keep her in my prayers, too. Animals are very good at sensing when things aren't right.


Thank you; they are.



nchen7 said:


> Danielle, hope your grandma feels better soon.


Thank you! We have an appointment made for the doctors on Thursday. Wish it could be sooner, but we'll hold out.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Glad he's calmed down now  sounds like he's a big ole love bug 

Thank you  I love her


----------



## margaret

Juby is cute, me like her.


----------



## ThreeHavens

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Glad he's calmed down now  sounds like he's a big ole love bug
> 
> Thank you  I love her


He keeps changing sleeping places, trying to settle. He's back on the sofa now. :lol: Poor baby. He's a darling.

I love her markings!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

margaret said:


> Juby is cute, me like her.


Thank you! 



ThreeHavens said:


> He keeps changing sleeping places, trying to settle. He's back on the sofa now. :lol: Poor baby. He's a darling.
> 
> I love her markings!


Poor little guy! Lol

Me too  I saw the two does and really hoped that she was the one I got  my mom was thrilled  (Juby is her baby  )


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

At a loss as to how to word this... :lol: 

My mom and sister both said "nibble!? Ha!" (Ellie is a biter  )


----------



## ThreeHavens

"Watch your fingers!"

"We are babies, and will chew on them"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's good 

My sister said "the She-Devil will bite them off! You may leave with a few less then you came with!" :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She said that's why I don't have a thumb! You can put a picture of this on it!
:slapfloor: :ROF: :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I've never pet a lamancha! I want to pet her and nibble on her!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Actually, it's my Nigie that is the biter LOL! 
My Munchies don't bite 

Oh wait.. Your talking about Jubilee aren't you?! :lol: :doh:


----------



## ThreeHavens

My nigis are nibblers too.  Silly things.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:laugh:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes I want to nibble on her! And the one in your avatar!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!

That's Mochalo


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Me like mochalo!! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So do I


----------



## NubianFan

Put up a sign that says goats may bite and have razor sharp teeth, how do you think they eat underbrush. So if you lose a finger don't say you weren't warned.


----------



## NubianFan

Sleepy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hahah!! Love it! 
I put a picture of one of my old does on it and my sister said I should have made it say "Chomp!" And put a finger in her mouth ROFL!!


----------



## goathiker

Doesn't this guy look like Chad, I wonder what he was up to, hmm.


----------



## NubianFan

They got teeth like pruning shears I tell ya!!! What do you think happened to that one's ears????


----------



## NubianFan

Dead ringer but he has on a kilt so he is Scottish not Irish


----------



## goathiker

Yeah but, maybe he was trying to sneak into the Celtic camp.


----------



## NubianFan

He obviously was up to something bad! !!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Dead ringer but he has on a kilt so he is Scottish not Irish


That's the perfect disguise  That's exactly what he wants you to think :lol:

He does look alarmingly like Chad..... What were you doing Chad?.... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> They got teeth like pruning shears I tell ya!!! What do you think happened to that one's ears????


:ROFL: :lol: oh love it!! You need to come with me Leslie! :lol:

My sister said I should bring some beef jerky and say they are LM ears and sell them ROFL!
(I made a sign about their ears.. I don't feel like being asked a million times! Though I probably still will cause people don't read worth squat!)

He does Jill!!


----------



## NubianFan

He was trying to tell the person who built the stocks a better way to build them and got stuck.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Maybe he was wearing an Irish kilt!






Haha Leslie!!


----------



## NubianFan

I don't want to work, Y'all come rescue me. It can be your next heist!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Laura, these are for you! 
Like mother like daughter! :laugh: nearly all the pics I have of Hallie are the same way!! :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh that's totally chad! Good thing they caught him! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

People goats. That reminds me of Daffodil she has to be right in your face too


----------



## NubianFan

Why was he on his way to your house Deep to kidnap your goats?


----------



## NubianFan

Well crud my white knight didn't show up nor did the calvary arrive so my lunch hour is ending and I have to go back to work. ..


----------



## goathiker

I think he was trying to hijack to queens miniature horses.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And Gracie wanted in on it too :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe.. Ttyl Leslie.. I'm headed off to work too..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Danielle these are for you  PomPom


----------



## ThreeHavens

Awwww! What a pretty girl. <3


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She is  she was being lazy though lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ttyl :wave: gotta head to work


----------



## ariella42

I had an incredibly frustrating day at work. We had this big conference at the camp, but the guys in guest services were nowhere to be found, so my coworker and I ended up doing everything except our actual jobs today :veryangry: 

However, my husband did promise me that I could put down a deposit on an Alpine doeling for my birthday, even if I don't get a position with a firm before then  He also said we could possibly breed Beth this fall (he wanted to move before we got any more goats, but we won't move until next September), which would be nice, too.


----------



## nchen7

sucks about your work, I'm feeling frustrated with the job hunt too. good news about the goaties tho!


----------



## NubianFan

hungry.... must eat something......


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> hungry.... must eat something......


Nah, give it three days, you'll be hungry then :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Two days was enough for me, I got a doughnut and sour gummy worms for lunch. :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

water....water.....water..... oh wait this is Lacie's house no such luck. *Turns north* water....water...water


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My goodness! Haven't had that many likes in one day in a LONG while! :lol: brings back memories  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> My goodness! Haven't had that many likes in one day in a LONG while! :lol: brings back memories  :lol:


Might help if I post this too...


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Hey guys ^.^ How are ya'll? We have a forest fire like 10 miles from us...kinda freaking me out with all the planes going over our house....freaking the goats out too... :-/


----------



## ariella42

So I've been paranoid about Rose having a parrot mouth for the past two days. I don't think she actually does as her jaws seem to line up well enough, but she does have this weird double chin thing going on. Is this something to worry about?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey 

Oh wow.. That's kinda scary! Stay safe! :hug:


----------



## Chadwick

goathiker said:


> Doesn't this guy look like Chad, I wonder what he was up to, hmm.


Man, that guy could be my brother, or an evil twin!

Where was this?

Nice Leslie on the showing them how to build it and getting stuck!!!


----------



## ariella42

Stay safe, Megan!


----------



## NubianFan

I hope the hurricanes wash rain in on your area and puts out the fires, in the meantime be careful and I will send my prayers.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Thanks guys  I'm more worried about the goats being out in the smoke all day than myself XD


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> Man, that guy could be my brother, or an evil twin!
> 
> Where was this?
> 
> Nice Leslie on the showing them how to build it and getting stuck!!!


Is there something you aren't telling us Chad? Do you have an evil twin out there terrorizing medieval fairs?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Tape some of those breathing masks on them with DUCTAPE OBVIOUSLY 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, he goes to Scottish Highland games and yells " Scotland was started by the irish tribe of scotti, you're all irish you know! "


----------



## NubianFan

:think: :ROFL:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

CHAD....... 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## NubianFan

So I made a really weird and probably disgusting to most people mess for dinner but it suited me just fine..... I feel better once I have been fed.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Haha Wat did u make


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ariella42 said:


> So I've been paranoid about Rose having a parrot mouth for the past two days. I don't think she actually does as her jaws seem to line up well enough, but she does have this weird double chin thing going on.


Nothing to worry about at all. Google some parrot mouth pics, she's no where close to them.
And the chin thing is just skin.


----------



## NubianFan

well I didn't feel like cooking pasta and dirtying up another dish so I browned ground beef in a skillet, and added a jar of creamy bacon alfredo sauce, a half a can of peas and a half a can of diced tomatoes with olive oil and garlic and ate it like an open faced sandwich over buttered bread......


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I agree with Lacie on the doe  looks fine to me


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> well I didn't feel like cooking pasta and dirtying up another dish so I browned ground beef in a skillet, and added a jar of creamy bacon alfredo sauce, a half a can of peas and a half a can of diced tomatoes with olive oil and garlic and ate it like an open faced sandwich over buttered bread......


That sounded amazing until you got to the tomatoes....


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

I'm craving Olive Garden food.......I had some last night and didn't get enough of it...seriously their eggplant parmesan is the best....<3


----------



## russellp

I thought my Saanen buck had been converted to a carnivore when I saw the blood red nose and beard this afternoon. Upon further investigation, one of the guys in the shop had brought a red velvet cake and there were 2 slices left over, so......happy birthday HL. No wonder he weighs 300+ lbs.








Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## NubianFan

Well you could leave the tomatoes out


----------



## NubianFan

Yummmmm eggplant parmesan........


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Picture of all the smoke over here...









Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Well you could leave the tomatoes out


But I don't have any of the other things :ROFL: just some volunteer tomatoes around the property :lol:


----------



## nchen7

haha Russell!!


----------



## ariella42

Thank you guys for helping me sleep better tonight


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh that picture reminds me.... somebody burnt down the church in town day before yesterday....


----------



## nchen7

stay safe Megan. Hope those fires go out soon.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah Megan keep your ear to the ground and be ready to get everyone out! Good luck!


----------



## NubianFan

When you are a Nubian, it is SO easy to keep your ear to the ground....


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh that picture reminds me.... somebody burnt down the church in town day before yesterday....


Who on Earth would want to do that? People these days...


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

church burning? I thought we were more civilized than that.... :-x


----------



## Chadwick

There is a guy in Iowa that burned down two Catholic Churches and said he is going to do it again.......just got out of prison....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The church that got burnt down was the one that all the poor and homeless people go to once a month for a good amount of donated food, from Whole Foods, all organic, etc. 
It was their way of helping out, and now there's no place for them to do that any more.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's sad Lacie..  

So.. Anyone want to help me out on what herbs I should plant? I want to have a small potted herb garden.. What's the best to grow?


----------



## nchen7

oh no Lacie! who would do such a thing?


----------



## Chadwick

So I have a new to the north and goats question....

I feed the goats and put them up at dusk, but dusk is so variable here! I feed the goats and let them out at 7:00am but that will be dark soon....

Do I adjust and leave them in the barn longer? What do you all do?


----------



## NubianFan

sage, basil, thyme, rosemary, basil, dill, mint, oregano, chives, are all easy to grow


----------



## sassykat6181

I keep rosemary, thyme and oregano in the house for winter and put it back in the garden in spring


----------



## goathiker

Headed out our way Megan. Have you got your papers and pictures packed? Bug out gear in order?


----------



## sassykat6181

Any face bookers here? I want to get to 200 likes on my "Green Meadow Naturals" page. Whoever is #200 I'll send a gift basket of soap and lotion to for free!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

I dont facebook


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I want stuff I'll use for my goats.. Not sure what would be best for them...
Sage is one I want to do.. 

I wish I could like your page Katrina.. Not on FB though..


----------



## Chadwick

I don't either, sorry....


----------



## Chadwick

I bet they'd love basil


----------



## NubianFan

They love oregano too


----------



## ariella42

Mine love basil. I don't know I'd it had any particulnar benefits, but they enjoy it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What would those be good for though? 

Also want to buy a red raspberry bush so I can get leaves off of that...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

This turned out kinda cool... smudge on the lens..


----------



## goathiker

Mine eat mint, yarrow, and bees balm.


----------



## NubianFan

Cathy or Jill or someone on here told me that oregano is good to help with worming


----------



## nchen7

that sucks Lacie. hope there is another place for the needy to go.


----------



## goathiker

Dill is good for anemia and cleans the liver from worming and antibiotics.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Lol no we have nothing ready if we need to evacuate...I figure if I throw my laptop, phone, a few clothes, my bible, Chronicles of Narnia book, and all my drawings in a bag that's all I need. Lol As far as the goats go idk what we would do...we have a way to transport them sorta just no where to take them. And I swear if we have to evacuate in the middle of the night I'm gonna freak out. I don't do well waking up at late hours... 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Our goats love dill ^.^ and fennel...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Mine LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE mint and the soft mint (candy)


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goathiker

You need your house papers, insurance papers, ID's, Birth certificates, bank info and other info you don't want others to read or get numbers from. I have an empty secure pen. It has no shelter but, is safe from coyotes and the guard dog is on the other side of the fence. I don't have room for 3 more people but, do have room for 5 goats temporarily.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

I'm sure my dad will take care of that stuff. Lol that's nice of you  hopefully it won't come to that though...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I would go ahead and pack a bag of essentials, clothes, some snacks and water, any meds you take, maybe a towel and some hygiene items, a flashlight, and you need to get id's/ss cards/ debit or credit cards and check book and probably some cash too if you have any in the house.
Same with the goats, I would have a bag of their feed, their halters or collars, and some water and buckets ready in case you have to move quicklky


----------



## nchen7

sooo scary Megan!!! any news on whether they have the fire contained?


----------



## NubianFan

I have eaten everything in sight... including a raspberry filled bismarck......


----------



## NubianFan

Princess looks concerned.... I think she may fear she is next.... I don't like cats though they get hair in your mouth......


----------



## goathiker

I'm going to make breakfast for dinner. Potatoes O'Brien, old fashioned sausage patties, and farm fresh eggs.


----------



## nchen7

yum! I didn't eat much food today....so I'm feeling hungry now


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I want stuff I'll use for my goats.. Not sure what would be best for them...
> Sage is one I want to do..
> 
> I wish I could like your page Katrina.. Not on FB though..


My goats love cilantro! Not sure if it's any good for them though?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

They are playing "Sweet Child of Mine" on the radio and When it came on my daughter said "OH YEAHHHHHHH I LOVE THIS SONG!!!!!!!" I said "Sweet child of mine????? that song is from when I was a kid" She was like "Yeah I don't care I LOVE this song"......:-o:shrug: Who knew??? I don't even like this song, I was surprised she had even heard of it.....


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

No it's not contained...but the wind has shifted tonight...away from us...at least temporarily. It went from burning 30 acres the other day to 1,000...so ya it's not contained. Lol we have a place to go now though. Friend on two acres and even has an RV for us to stay in if need be. So we are set just in case. My poor goats...they are so stressed  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Your daughter has good tastes. :lol:


----------



## nchen7

do you guys get fires often, Megan?


----------



## Chadwick

Sweet cold o mine is one of those new classics that the kids still dig...

38 special is better!


----------



## goathiker

Sweet cold of mine? Are you talking about beer or the sniffles?


----------



## Chadwick

Guns n roses! Silly Jill


----------



## goathiker

Alright, who all here said they can't picture Goathiker in a skirt??


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Not over here...that's why it's such big news...in eastern Oregon they get more 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Not I said the Chadwick!


----------



## goathiker

I saw an Ogre


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not me! I just said I pitied you :lol:


----------



## nchen7

I didn't picture goathiker in a skirt.....


----------



## sassykat6181

Seriously just laughed out loud! Browsing craigslist and click on "Male goat wanted" - this is what it said - Looking for two male goats must be a year old and must have there balls you can reach me at....

Hey Ni - soap gremlins are back - my stick blender died just before trace ugh!


----------



## goathiker

nchen7 said:


> I didn't picture goathiker in a skirt.....


Here ya go, with a Leper no less


----------



## nchen7

gasp! a skirt!! lol

Kat, I saw your post on SMF! I responded to it! lol


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

Lol! Any of you guys ever seen the series Monarch of the Glen? Best Scottish tv show ever lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Emzi00 said:


> Not sure how far this is from you Dee...
> http://sacramento.craigslist.org/grd/4662156759.html


Well Emma, even though I said I wanted a bigger doe, I checked these girls out. They share 2 great grand sires with my buck  still praying for the right girl to come along! ray:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, you know Dee... you can always come to my side... I have, well nothing at the moment, water?, but yes, come to my side... they get big, they milk a lot, and they come in equally cool colors, and they never scream :lol:

But really great grand sire isn't a problem...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I love alpines! But I only have room for one breed right now and I couldn't trade my Nubians for anything!
But since Nubians are supposedly the most inbred dairy goats, I decided to not only look for awesome lines but also try to produce the least inbred kids with the stock I buy. Though my bucks dam is "line bred".. She's one heck of a goat!



Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And I could sure use some water! Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I want to make these.....
http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-b...awberries-cream-soap-a-cold-process-tutorial/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Though my bucks dam is "line bred".. She's one heck of a goat!


That's how they fix the traits they want into that certain line


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well they did a good known that one I think.. I got really lucky to get that buckling


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That is very cute soap! I want some for my birthday! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Why do they make soap look so good?!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! So you don't feel so bad when u put it in your kids mouth! :ROFL:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol:


----------



## goathiker

You could have Barbara Gene, she'd be like a intro goat since she's registered 1/2 Alpine and 1/2 Nubian. She's even in milk right now..


----------



## goathiker

Ronley I'm so Roney.


----------



## Chadwick

Awe, sorry Jill!


----------



## nchen7

awww Jill. 

Lacie, those soaps are pretty! I need to get back into soap making. finally got all my stuff, except for goat milk, which I have to buy now. lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That's how they fix the traits they want into that certain line


Yep!

I have a doe and my buck.. They are pretty much half siblings... (Their sires are littermate brothers) and I will be breeding them together


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> awww Jill.
> 
> Lacie, those soaps are pretty! I need to get back into soap making. finally got all my stuff, except for goat milk, which I have to buy now. lol


That burns don't it?! Lol!


----------



## nchen7

totally burns! and the problem is I can't even find local goat milk producer online who I can buy a gallon from for a reasonable price. I have to get RETAIL! wth?!?! i don't need the best milk. foot in the bucket milk is good enough for soap making. next drive up to the land we'll have to go through farm country and see if i can find some "goat milk" signs on the road


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Just email local breeders and ask if you can but 'got in the milk' milk :lol: maybe they'll sell it to you cheap!


----------



## nchen7

I've been finding that a lot of producers here don't have websites..... i may go to the market today and ask if the people there have any friends who produce goat milk....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ah.. That is slightly annoying  lol!
That works  hope you find some


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Darn cat! It's not a toy!


----------



## nchen7

of course that's a toy! it's a roll with stuff that keeps coming off of it when you play!!! lol


----------



## ariella42

My cat, Lily, doesn't see toilet paper as a toy. She sees it as a vicious enemy which must be completely annihilated at all costs.


----------



## nchen7

I'm relatively new to drinking water kefir, and a glass of it is better than coffee. i have so much energy!


----------



## NubianFan

What does it taste l like?


----------



## nchen7

to me, it's a little sweet, almost like a pop. if you were to mix juice with some soda water. it's quite delicious. you can add flavourings to it too. yummm


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> of course that's a toy! it's a roll with stuff that keeps coming off of it when you play!!! lol


 :laugh: luckily she followed me out and has left it alone now lol!



ariella42 said:


> My cat, Lily, doesn't see toilet paper as a toy. She sees it as a vicious enemy which must be completely annihilated at all costs.


We had one who would shred all the rolls if he got into the bathroom closet! 
He also opened Christmas gifts that were under the tree lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Ronley I'm so Roney.


Sorry Jill! I haven't been able to sleep well lately so I took some melatonin last night and passed out... Now it looks like I'm gonna be late for work cuz I forgot to turn my alarm on!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

My nephew hung himself yesterday...He's in the ICU in Corvallis hospital. His brain function is coming back. He was dead for almost 24 hours.


----------



## ariella42

I'm so sorry to hear that, Jill. Depression and mental illness are so difficult to deal with for both the person suffering and their friends and family. I hope he pulls through without any long term damage and gets the help he needs.


----------



## nchen7

OMG Jill I'm sooo sorry! Hope your nephew gets the help he needs. :hug:


----------



## goathiker

He's been getting said "help" his whole life. I think he needs someone to kick his rear into gear.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry Jill! I hope he's ok....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

That sucks Jill, I'm sorry. Hope he can get it together, but they might seriously consider in patient if they haven't already... that's sad.


----------



## goathiker

He needs a major detox plan Emma. He'd be a good candidate for our survival camp. About a 6 month course I would think.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh.. That doesn't sound good.. I hope he can get through it.. He needs a lot of support right now.. Luckily it was not his time.. SOMEONE has plans for him


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just got a message from the vet about my bucklings scurs.. I had sent pix and they said at this stage they could be in the sinus.. Can they really tell the from a pic or to scurs just always grow into the sinus?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Are they wiggley or solid?


----------



## nchen7

survival camp? what's that all about?


----------



## Chadwick

nchen7 said:


> I'm relatively new to drinking water kefir, and a glass of it is better than coffee. i have so much energy!


I just got some from a TGS member also, I have more energy than I have had in six years! It's tasty and fun!


----------



## nchen7

i bought some maple syrup today. tomorrow I'm going to split my grains in 2 and do a sugar batch and a maple syrup batch. not sure what I'm going to do with all the extra grains....


----------



## Chadwick

Ooooohhhhhhh, maple syrup batch nice!


----------



## Chadwick

What is the sugar value ratio of sugar to syrup?


----------



## Chadwick

I ate one and it was a weird texture, but yummy!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Are they wiggley or solid?


To me the feel a little wiggly.. But not really wiggly.. They don't feel like my wethers horns and that's all I have to compare to lol!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I don't have any grains yet *hint hint*


----------



## goathiker

Usually if they are wiggley there's no hole to the sinus.


----------



## Chadwick

Well we should correct that!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Sorry to hear about your nephew Jill :hug:


----------



## Chadwick

Ni, do you know the strength of grains you got? I was told these are medium, I am unsure if that is flavor or power?


----------



## ThreeHavens

goathiker said:


> My nephew hung himself yesterday...He's in the ICU in Corvallis hospital. His brain function is coming back. He was dead for almost 24 hours.





goathiker said:


> He's been getting said "help" his whole life. I think he needs someone to kick his rear into gear.


I don't know the situation, but sometimes depression is beyond getting your rear kicked, and needs either medication or a lot of management. I'll pray for your whole family.


----------



## nchen7

Chadwick said:


> Ni, do you know the strength of grains you got? I was told these are medium, I am unsure if that is flavor or power?


not a clue. I got it from someone on kijiji. the grains have more than quadrupled in about a week of having them. they're happy things. the finished kefir is not very sour, but I read really mature ferment clogs you up, while sweeter ferment helps things move along....



Chadwick said:


> What is the sugar value ratio of sugar to syrup?


I read it's the same as sugar - 1/4cup to a quart of water.

I think Jill needs some water kefir grains!


----------



## nchen7

I broke down and ate a big mac today. I now have a headache and feel slightly jittery from the HFCS. but boy was it tasty!!!! guess no more big mac for another few years....


----------



## goathiker

ThreeHavens said:


> I don't know the situation, but sometimes depression is beyond getting your rear kicked, and needs either medication or a lot of management. I'll pray for your whole family.


I know that Danielle, but this 30 something year old kid has never tried, his whole life he's been on disability, he blames everyone else for his troubles, and he's a heavy drug user.

He truly needs someone to just tell him "no that's not right". Perhaps without the drug use the rest could be controlled and he could get a job and take some pride in his life.

He has a second chance now, I really hope he uses it wisely. The family will try our best to help him.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Ahh, I getcha. That's such a shame. I hope he'll make the choice to really change his path.


----------



## Chadwick

Hfcs???


----------



## nchen7

high fructose corn syrup


----------



## Chadwick

Ah!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Jill, I'm so sorry to hear that. It does sound like he needs a push in the right direction. Hope he finds himself along the way and realizes how great life can be without blaming others for his shortcomings. I'll pray for him

Chad and Ni, while you two are drinking keifer water, I'm on my way to look at some horses that want to come home with me :lol:


----------



## nchen7

ugh. I have to go have dinner with family now. i hope it won't be too too painful. 

Lacie, good luck with the horsies. hopefully only one just tries to follow you home, and not more than that. hehe


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

We'll see what happens :lol: creatures just seem to flock to me :ROFL: 

In other news... I'm making enchiladas tomorrow :drool: :yum:


----------



## Chadwick

What type of horses?


----------



## Trickyroo

Sorry to hear about your nephew Jill :hug: Hopefully he will have seen the light and will change his path in life.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Finally plucked up the courage to submit a short story to a magazine ... even if it doesn't get published, I'm so happy I'm trying! I've been writing since I was nine years old. :3 Love it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So sorry to hear about that Jill  hopfully he gets on the right track now.

That's cool Danielle!!


----------



## NubianFan

Sorry about your nephew too Jill, I got your PM but it is hard to respond to pm's from my phone at work. And I still am not home yet, I am at her saxophone lessons with her so it might be tomorrow night before I can respond.


----------



## goathiker

That's okay Leslie, at least the worst thing that's happened today is that the ferret decided his litter box is the neatest bed.


----------



## NubianFan

Ferrets are silly like that!


----------



## ariella42

I posted these pooch pics in another thread. I want to bred my doe, but if she's already bred, then great. She was in a pen with two 4-month-old bucklings when we got her about a month and a half ago. http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/silent-heat-171390/


----------



## ariella42

I once put a litter box in the car to take my cat to the beach (week-long family trip with no one to watch Guinness at home). He spent the entire ride in the box, like it was the safest spot ever.


----------



## goathiker

She looks bred to me.


----------



## NubianFan

nothing is safer than the toilet....


----------



## Chadwick

You might think but as you get older you can pass out while using it!


----------



## ariella42

Thanks, Jill. Is there a reasonably cheap way to tell for sure? I can't afford to spend hundreds of dollars on figuring out if she's already bred, but I'd love to know before I spend money trying to bred her.


----------



## Chadwick

What do you think Jill, are we gonna make it?


----------



## NubianFan

Hey I never wanted to sit in my toilet myself but I've seen a lot of animals do just that when stressed or scared or just cuz.....


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> What do you think Jill, are we gonna make it?


?????


----------



## goathiker

That's what I was wondering too ??????

I just got done watching a documentary about the Children of Thunder, scary stuff. The leader received 5 death sentences at his trial yet he's still cooling his heels in San Quintan, why are we feeding him???


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ariella42 said:


> Thanks, Jill. Is there a reasonably cheap way to tell for sure? I can't afford to spend hundreds of dollars on figuring out if she's already bred, but I'd love to know before I spend money trying to bred her.


If you pull blood you can send it to BioTracking.. Doesn't cost more then $6 for the test


----------



## ariella42

Thank you!


----------



## nchen7

Chadwick said:


> You might think but as you get older you can pass out while using it!


or when you get roofied and pass out while kneeling over it.... that may or may not have happened to me.....


----------



## Emzi00

I showed up all the guys welding today...


----------



## nchen7

awesome Emma!


----------



## Chadwick

I always ask my friends that just to be silly.....


----------



## Chadwick

It's official, my goats have chosen a corner to use the restroom in....it is very convenient for me....I know horses will do this if you rake the barn correctly, but is this normal for goats?


----------



## ThreeHavens

My goats have a potty corner too.


----------



## goathiker

I just cut up the strongest onion in the world I think. My eyes will never be the same.


----------



## russellp

sassykat6181 said:


> Any face bookers here? I want to get to 200 likes on my "Green Meadow Naturals" page. Whoever is #200 I'll send a gift basket of soap and lotion to for free!!!!


Sassy kat. My wife, Sherrie, was your 200th like today on Facebook. She is very excited and can't wait. Thank you so much. I'm sure we will be ordering again soon, as I was reading all the benefits of goat milk soap today. It sounds great. We have two high school basketball and baseball players and a varsity hs cheerleader in the house. All the work outs are tough on their teen skin and I bet this soap will really help. I was reading about the special acid content that comes from the goats milk being very helpful with skin irritations. Thanks.

Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## Trickyroo

How cool is that ! ^^ Congratulations  I would like your page but i don't do FB. Glad you got up to your goal , thats so great !


----------



## CritterCarnival

Emzi00 said:


> I showed up all the guys welding today...


 Woo Hoo!! You go girl!! Showing up the boys is always fun, especially in such a "man's" field.



Chadwick said:


> What do you think Jill, are we gonna make it?


Oh Chad, speaking of making things...you never answered whether I need to send funds for ordering the brush kit. Let me know.


----------



## goathiker

Oh Kat, I found an awesome kibble for the ferret. The first 9 ingredients are...Chicken meal, deboned turkey,duck meal, turkey meal, Salmon meal, deboned trout, chicken fat, whole eggs, and cottage cheese.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have to take my aunts GSD to work with me tomorrow to be put to sleep  he's such a good dog! It's gonna be hard but I know it's his time..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> I showed up all the guys welding today...


AWESOME! Love it!


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I have to take my aunts GSD to work with me tomorrow to be put to sleep  he's such a good dog! It's gonna be hard but I know it's his time..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Sorry about that Dee  :hug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry.. I'm having a few too many tonight cuz I don't want to be coherent tomorrow.. He's only 10 but he's in heart failure and I have grown up with this dog.. I love him so much  I hope tomorrow is peaceful for him..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What are you doing awake lindsey? Isn't it late over there?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## CritterCarnival

Awesome Jill, may I ask what kind? 

Also, if I may, I'd like to recommend something that was recommended to me years ago, and has saved me numerous times since. Feed a mix of 2 or 3 different kibbles at the same time. 

Most ferrets aren't much for change once they have gotten used to certain foods, so if they ever change the recipe or stop making that particular kibble, your fer-butt may refuse a new food. If you feed multiple kibbles your ferr-ble still has a couple others he's familiar with and will eat while looking for and introducing a new one.

I mix a Blue Mountain kitten food, a Simply Nourish kitten food and "8 in One Ultimate Crunchy" ferret food.


----------



## goathiker

It will be, just don't let him hear you cry as he's leaving. Tell him what a good dog he was.


----------



## CritterCarnival

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I have to take my aunts GSD to work with me tomorrow to be put to sleep  he's such a good dog! It's gonna be hard but I know it's his time..


Awww, that really sucks Dee, we have that same heartache ahead of us sometime soon. Our Wolf/Mal hybrid is 14 this year and time is catching up with her...:hug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> It will be, just don't let him hear you cry as he's leaving. Tell him what a good dog he was.


I will be sure to keep my calm energy until he has passed.. That's the Plan, pretends he's going in for a routine procedure and once he's gone I can lose it.. I wish I could kiss his face all night tonight but I understand he has to b with his mom on his final night since she can't be with him tomorrow..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

CritterCarnival said:


> Awww, that really sucks Dee, we have that same heartache ahead of us sometime soon. Our Wolf/Mal hybrid is 14 this year and time is catching up with her...:hug:


That's old for a wolf hybrid! That's good genetics plus awesome home care! You must have a very healthy old girl. I hope you have some more great times with her!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sad thing is.. He's not even my dog.. I love him so much but I can't imagine how I would be feeling right now if this was my Fritz..... I would be gone... Like liter of tequila gone... Tomorrow is gonna suck 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

This is called Go! Free and Fit chicken, turkey, duck recipe. He LOVES it, no more throwing his food.  I got it at Natural Pets. It's made in Canada. 
So, I did know about mixing the kibbles. This is the first one he's switched to from Marshall's food. I'm planning to also use Merrick Kitten, and another one the guy showed me that I can't remember the name of. 
He also has Stella's raw turkey freeze dried food but, he isn't sure about it yet. My dog is loving the leftovers.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Which dog? Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Oh Kat, you're so lucky. My wolf hybrid went paralyzed from the neck down at 11. It was so hard to put him down but, I couldn't care for a 100 lb paralyzed dog, 4 children, and work


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So Jill, did u find out how much that box would be to send? I can ask the feed store tomorrow if I remember after.. Stuff..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I have the box, I just haven't destroyed the kitchen looking for my scale yet.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol ok, I'll let you know if I get around to talking to the feed store guy tomorrow. It's gonna b a crazy day..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I gotta start getting everything ready for stupid winter tomorrow. I wish it would rain so I could get the new fence ran. The ground is like concrete right now.


----------



## nchen7

oh Dee. how heartbreaking!!! I'm so sorry you have to have such a hard day today. I still remember when I had to take my dog in for that. worst day of my life so far. will be thinking about you today. :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So sorry Dee.. :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugh... I have to get up.. But I couldn't sleep and I'm so tired.. And I really don't want to go to the eye dr...


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Work sucks!!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## nchen7

I have to call the tax department in Barbados today. they still haven't given me my refund. bastards. hope someone picks up the phone today (no one ever does)


----------



## Chadwick

Good luck dee, sending good thoughts and prayers!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Anyone think it will be too much if I re-add the chopped alfalfa I was feeding? It has molasses on it, and I'm feeding a sweet feed through the winter... Thoughts?


----------



## ariella42

Aww, Dee, I'm so sorry :hug:


----------



## ariella42

Ni, when I left Korea, I just had to show up with my return ticket. They looked at my ticket, gave me my refund, then basically said, "Now go away, foreigner." Koreans aren't too into foreigners, and have no problem paying them to leave their country :lol: I hope you get through today.


----------



## ariella42

I'm too mad right now to actually do any work for the moment. I walked in, turned on my computer, did the imports, and checked my email. The first email I read was a nasty email demanding that we change prices for this church in FL. I hate dealing with this particular person, and, quite frankly, don't get paid enough to sort out the messes that get made because people higher up than I am don't communicate with each other. 

Honestly, some of the nastiest people I've dealt with while working here have been people who work for churches in FL. This one happens to be a youth minister. Way to set a good, Christian example.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's sad when people act like that... Especially when they are supposed to be Christians..  makes the rest Of us look bad lol! We are supposed to be set apart!

Sorry for my mini rant!  hope your day gets better  :hug:


----------



## ariella42

I just hate the hypocrisy of it. When people who claim to be all about love and doing good in the world treat other people like crap on a regular basis, there's just something wrong. I'm Jewish, and I know there are plenty of Jews who are the same way, so I'm not going to judge all Christians based on it, but that attitude really rubs me the wrong way in anyone. 

Okay, I've emailed her a nice polite follow-up instead of what I really wanted to say. Hopefully, that will be the end of it. Sorry for the rant  Now let's see if I can actually focus on my job for an hour or two :lol:


----------



## nchen7

Well, someone picked up finally (after calling 6 numbers). Apparently they don't process refund cheques anymore, it's outsourced. And they have no clue where my refund is in the queue. They're "working on it" and hopefully something should happen by the end of the week. I'm obviously not holding my breath..... I've heard that tune before

Icky people suck Ariella, no matter what creed or race you are.


----------



## nchen7

Oh, and my laptop adapter crapped out on me today. I'm hoping best buy has one. 

Hopefully everyone's day will make a turn for the better


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanks everyone for your good thoughts.. Baron will be at peace today. Then I will need a long nap, I'm so tired...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So, I think I've found the answer to my head aches...  I need glasses.. Went to the eye dr this morning.. I'm slight far sighted.. She said as long as I'm not straining to see hurting my eyes or lots if head aches then I'm fine without them for now.. 
I don't have constant head aches so didn't put two and two together until after we left.. :/ I really don't want glasses!  
That would be why meds don't help my head when I do get them though.. Ugh.. I should probably suck it up and just get them though..


----------



## nchen7

Skyla, glasses aren't bad. I used to wear them for a LONG time. and if you're slightly off, that means you won't need to wear them all the time. 

hope you have a nice long nap today Dee. :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know... But I just don't want to wear them! Lol!
That's true..


----------



## ariella42

Ni, I hope that they actually do get your refund to you, but bureaucracies, particularly outsourced ones, do have a tendency to be somewhat...ahem...slow. 

Dee, I think a long nap is definitely in order after going through that. :hug:

Skyla, I've been wearing glasses since I was a kid. They're a pain, but better than the pain in your head from not wearing them :lol: My eyes have gotten so bad that I just see shapes and colors without them, so be glad you have the option to take them off


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

True enough! :lol: I'm glad I know what it is though  better then thinking I had something wrong with my head causing the headaches lol!

That is true  lol! I feel like I can see really good though.. :shrug: I think I'll just have to call them up after their 'back to school rush' and say I need them.. LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

BAHAHA!! :slapfloor: :ROFL: :lol:


----------



## nchen7

thanks Ariella. I will be on their butts. they owe me a good chunk of change too, so I will definitely be bugging them to be giving the money to me!

Skyla, see glasses as an accessory. I used to have to wear glasses b/c I had stigmatism and contacts just didn't do it for me. I sucked it up and got lasik.


----------



## ariella42

Ni, I wore contacts for years, but last year eye doctor told me the reason I was getting headaches and couldn't see well when I wore my contacts was because my astigmatism finally got bad enough to require special contacts. I never got around to buying them (they're rather more expensive), then my prescription expired. Now it's back to glasses all the time  I'd love to get Lasik!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah..
I'm thinking I'll do black ones so they match with near everything..


----------



## Trickyroo

Great , now i won't eat pork for a while :slap floor:

Skyla , Ni is right , think of them as a accessory  You can pick out lots of fun frames for yourself. I think your going to look awesome with them 
There are so many options and styles out there , have fun with them !
And , i know how the headaches feel , believe me , and to not have those headache by simply putting on your glasses , would be Godsend IMO.
I should talk though , i try to do without my glasses so many times, then wonder why i have a headache later , lol. 

Wait till you see how many cool frames there are ! Your new fad will be your glasses and what style to wear that day


----------



## Trickyroo

You don't have to do black ! Unless you really want to. But any color or style you will pick out will be fine. You don't have to match your glasses with your clothes at all. You don't wear your clothes on your head do you ? You'll see , the people at the eye glass place will help match what shape of frame will match the shape of your face 
Your going to have fun picking them


----------



## ariella42

I usually order a couple of pairs at a time from this place http://www.zennioptical.com/. They have really good prices and a lot of different styles. I usually order one "plain" pair for every new prescription and one fun, colorful pair. It just makes life a bit more interesting


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Great , now i won't eat pork for a while :slap floor:
> 
> Skyla , Ni is right , think of them as a accessory  You can pick out lots of fun frames for yourself. I think your going to look awesome with them
> 
> There are so many options and styles out there , have fun with them !
> 
> And , i know how the headaches feel , believe me , and to not have those headache by simply putting on your glasses , would be Godsend IMO.
> 
> I should talk though , i try to do without my glasses so many times, then wonder why i have a headache later , lol.
> 
> Wait till you see how many cool frames there are ! Your new fad will be your glasses and what style to wear that day


ROFL!!! :lol:

That is true! I've seen some really neat ones  I just don't want to look dorky with them! :lol:

I'll be sure to send you a pic when I get them  probably will be around Christmas though


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> You don't have to do black ! Unless you really want to. But any color or style you will pick out will be fine. You don't have to match your glasses with your clothes at all. You don't wear your clothes on your head do you ? You'll see , the people at the eye glass place will help match what shape of frame will match the shape of your face
> Your going to have fun picking them


True  but I'm a plain jane sometimes  lol! I'll have to see what I can find 



ariella42 said:


> I usually order a couple of pairs at a time from this place http://www.zennioptical.com/. They have really good prices and a lot of different styles. I usually order one "plain" pair for every new prescription and one fun, colorful pair. It just makes life a bit more interesting


I think my aunt told my mom about the for my sister..  I like some of those!  this one is pretty 

http://www.zennioptical.com/339128-...on-temples-same-appearance-as-frame-8391.html

Thanks guys  I feel better about it now :lol:


----------



## nchen7

Skyla, there's no way to know if you look dorky or not until you try them on. it may take a while to find the right ones, but you will. i had metallic brown frames back in the day. black was too dark for me (even though half my clothes are black). just have fun with them!

Ariella, if you ever consider lasik, my advice to you is to find a company that has a great post-op support, lifetime warranty, and has the most up to date technologies. it will not be the cheapest, but your eyes are the only pair you've got. they won't grow back if something bad happens to them so spend the money if you can afford it. i don't know tax laws in the US, but here in Canada medical expenses are tax deductible (refunds help pay for it).


----------



## ariella42

Skyla, I love that pair! 

Ni, thanks for the advice. To deduct medical expenses in the US, the expenses have to exceed 10% of your adjusted gross income. Plus, I make so little, tax deductions don't help much at this point. I almost went for a bargain basement lasik company at one point, but I think I'd rather continue wearing glasses than risk the consequences of a messed-up lasik procedure.


----------



## Trickyroo

Those would look really nice on you  Your going to have fun , trust me  And take your time doing it too. 
I'll be waiting for the picture


----------



## Emzi00

So when Lacie shows up we all need to yell "Surprise" and sing Happy Birthday....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Someone's birthday?  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Uh, yeah, duh. :lol: Now, shh. Wait until she gets here, we're throwing a party..


----------



## COgoatLover25

Party! Party! Party-party! Paaaaaaaaarrrrrrttttyyyy!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

ariella42 said:


> I usually order a couple of pairs at a time from this place http://www.zennioptical.com/. They have really good prices and a lot of different styles. I usually order one "plain" pair for every new prescription and one fun, colorful pair. It just makes life a bit more interesting


Cool link ariella  Skyla , did you see this link ? ^^^ You can put your picture up and then try on all the frames , lol. Check it out 

Did anyone say party ? :gift:


----------



## Chadwick

Today ismy dads too!


----------



## nchen7

oohhhh!!! partayy!!!!!! oh LAACIIIIEEEEEE!!!


----------



## ariella42

I'll make ice cream for the party! But I forgot to put the ice cream bucket in the freezer :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

You are such a good daughter Emma!


----------



## nchen7

happy birthday to your dad, Chad!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like that pair the most of what I looked at  in black  lol! Didn't like the red..

I'll send you a picture for sure Laura  
My mom said she would call them and tell them I need them so I may not have to wait till Christmas time  
Which would be good cause after the headache I had most of today I'll wear them :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh! Happy birthday Lacie!!  :stars:


----------



## ariella42

As I forgot to put the bucket for my ice cream maker in the freezer this morning, I may be making hot sauce tonight instead. The only plants that have done really well this season were the hot peppers, so I have a few pounds of serranos, poblanos, jalapenos, and chilis


----------



## nchen7

hot sauce!!!! I want to make siracha sauce, but I didn't buy enough peppers. I'm not sure what to do with the 7 that I have.... the rest I hung up and dried them


----------



## ariella42

You could do something simple like this and just cut down the other ingredients accordingly http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Master-Hot-Sauce-Recipe-51104250

I think I'll try to make a sriracha later, too


----------



## nchen7

there's one farm that makes it, apparently it's amazing. they ferment their hot sauces for like 3+ months!


----------



## ariella42

Mmmm, that sounds awesome!


----------



## nchen7

oh! and we went to a resto in town that made their own siracha, with added strawberry puree. OMW!!!! it was DELICIOUS!!!! I could have slathered that on EVERYTHING


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I love siracha! I want some!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I like pelmeni dumplings with a siracha vinegar sauce


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm not sure what's going on with the wether around here but it's super windy and still really hot! Things are blowing everywhere. Maybe it is Barons spirit leaving this earth


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I am on publisher's clearing house playing again this time scratch offs


----------



## NubianFan

I can't believe it is already 7 pm, I swear my life is nothing but work it seems I blink and my off time is over and I am back at that place.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's exactly how I feel Leslie! Except today was all just a blur.. I can't believe I'm still awake..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know that feeling Leslie!


----------



## NubianFan

its terrible isn't it!!!


----------



## Chadwick

I remember that feeling, as I have it now I "work" 35hrs a week and am on call 122 hrs a week. That ratio is never right though! In the summer I work 50-60 hrs, winter 30 or so... But I never get to leave work!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What do y'all think of these ones??

http://www.zennioptical.com/259321-plastic-full-rim-frame.html


----------



## Chadwick

I like them, but I like the 60s retro look so....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm liking the first ones better.. My hose are too big i think.. Idk.. This is hard! Lol!


----------



## NubianFan

I like the other ones better


----------



## NubianFan

You really need to have someone at the eye glass place that knows which glasses work with which face type to show you some frames, even if you end up buying them elsewhere. The frames she picked out for my daughter I thought looked hideous until I saw her wearing them and they just "fit" her face and worked with her features so well


----------



## COgoatLover25

I like the first ones better too


----------



## nchen7

Skyla, you're going to have to go to a store to TRY on many pairs. just bc they look good online, doesn't mean they'll look good on your face! lol. just take pictures of the types of frames you like the best, and go online to buy something most similar...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah.. I plan to her my first pair from them and fit them and what not.. So we'll see.. I was just 'window' shopping lol!


----------



## nchen7

window shopping is ALWAYS fun!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It is! :lol:

I do like the smaller, square frames though.. 
These are my sisters lol!


----------



## NubianFan

Those are the style frames my daughter has small rectangular frames


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like that style most myself.


----------



## NubianFan

well my daughter is driving me bonkers, I am going to get off here for a while and wrangle her. y'all have fun


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, horn rims would look killer on you!


----------



## sassykat6181

Anyone going to the ADGA convention in Portland Maine in October? I just booked a room at a local Inn for two nights  Going to attend the soap workshops on 10/21 and the cheese workshops on 10/22 Can't wait! Oh yeah, and hubby gets to stay home with the kids and feed/milk the goats while I'm away.


----------



## Chadwick

Very cool kat!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Leslie  I should head to bed too. I'm wiped.. And got a headache from my sisters glasses lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> Anyone going to the ADGA convention in Portland Maine in October? I just booked a room at a local Inn for two nights  Going to attend the soap workshops on 10/21 and the cheese workshops on 10/22 Can't wait! Oh yeah, and hubby gets to stay home with the kids and feed/milk the goats while I'm away.


I SO wish I was  I really want to! But I don't think it's gonna happen  no one to go with.. I was hoping to go watch the Spotlight Sale..
Have fun though!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chadwick said:


> Oh, horn rims would look killer on you!


BAHA! No thank you! :lol:


----------



## nchen7

those glasses look nice Skyla.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks  that's the style I want to go with


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ate waaaaaayyyyyy too much food... to the point where I felt like I was going to throw up :lol: still hasn't worn off fully... 
Enchiladas were great, cake was really good and of course the ice cream.

Sometime within a week my other two presents will be here. I got a reg mare, shes bred and due sometime in the future, and I got her filly she had last year, and the blaze on her face looks like a screaming ostrich! :slapfloor: :ROFL: Needless to say, I know what I'm naming her :lol:
All I can say is thank god nobody got me any more weird pajamas, smoking jackets and cat necklaces!!! :ROFL:


----------



## glndg

Happy Birthday!:birthday:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Happy birthday Lacie! Glad you had a good time and good food! And horses! Yay!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Bleck


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill I PMed u.. It's not good..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LACIE!!!! :birthday: hope you finally digested all that food. 


hope everything is ok Dee. :hug:


----------



## Chadwick

Scotland really does have some irish left in them, they are voting today to break away from the UK! Good luck scotti hope they don't steal your six richest counties like they did to Ireland!


----------



## nchen7

yes, good luck Scotland. May the best decision for your country prevail.


----------



## ThreeHavens

The candy store I've applied for is making a decision in the next few days ... I dropped in today, bought some candy, and talked with a very nice worker. Just praying the best thing happens and I handle whatever happens with grace.  

I'm also praying the editors accept my flash fiction piece. Lots of waiting going on!


----------



## nchen7

oohhh!! hope all is well Danielle! I'm waiting around too.....doesn't waiting suck?!?!


----------



## ThreeHavens

nchen7 said:


> oohhh!! hope all is well Danielle! I'm waiting around too.....doesn't waiting suck?!?!


Thanks, nchen7! Yes, it's hard to wait, but I know I did my best. It's just nerve-wracking.


----------



## ariella42

I'm playing the waiting game over here too  It's hard, but I know whatever is meant to be will be. Good luck to both of you!


----------



## nchen7

Is Sept the month for waiting??? Lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yes! Apparently it is :lol: Even I'm waiting for 2 does to kid :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Haha, it seems so!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:GAAH: Fabulous.... just fabulous...

The friend of mine who sold me the horses (these are my 5th ones from him), is in jail today for something a stupid "rescue" has been trying to convict him of, that he didn't even do. :angry: :wallbang: :hair: The poor guy can't catch a break. He easily cared for his 140+ horses before, and he's down to next to nothing because of those people. 
Nothing wrong with any of his horses, they are all fat and happy. He takes good care of them, and now he's in jail for something he didn't even do.
His "friend" that was living with him ran off with a bunch of his money, so he had an almost 4 grand PG&E bill to pay because he irrigates his horse pasture year round, he was about to get shut off, so he sold 30 of his horses these past couple days to pay it. He had the money to get it paid today, now he's in jail, so the money will be going toward his bail. 
I'm so upset that those people are doing this to him, he did nothing wrong! I hate those people so much, and I've never even met them :veryangry: :angry:


----------



## Chadwick

Anybody wanna see a hand turned soap shaving kit?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sure!


----------



## Chadwick

That's ridiculous!


----------



## Chadwick

Ok hold on.... I forgot I needed to take the picture.....duh


----------



## Chadwick

Walnut and mahogany


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## ariella42

That's gorgeous!


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick

Why thank you! It's fun to do too!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wow! That's really pretty. Love how it looks


----------



## NubianFan

Where do you get the brush bristles part from.


----------



## Chadwick

Beard hairs....hahahaha!

No there is a wood turners supply that has all kinds of project parts for cool things like that.


----------



## Chadwick

It is actually badger hair!


----------



## Emzi00

Sucks that I got the booth with the crappy welder but I'm still really proud of my welds.


----------



## NubianFan

Beard hair would be too rough... that is cool though and we'll done.


----------



## Chadwick

Make a pool and run! Good job Emma, next is welding above your head!


----------



## Chadwick

Are those A welds Emma?

My beard is softer than my head hair....but I am odd so....


----------



## Emzi00

Actually next we're switching to 7018 rods, that's a 6013.


----------



## Chadwick

Are they still teaching the make a pool and run method Emma?


----------



## ariella42

My husband's beard is really soft, too. I love it


----------



## Chadwick

I think blonde and red beards tend to be softer, but I have not gone and felt beards so..


----------



## ariella42

What? You don't make a point to touch every guy's beard you come across? Weirdo


----------



## Chadwick

Haha! I bet you could get in some fights like that! Or at least be shunned in your town!


----------



## NubianFan

:


chadwick said:


> i think blonde and red beards tend to be softer, but i have not gone and felt beards so..


:rofl::rofl::-d


----------



## NubianFan

ariella42 said:


> What? You don't make a point to touch every guy's beard you come across? Weirdo


:slapfloor: :rofl;


----------



## ariella42

I'm thinking of putting a deposit down for a doeling from this doe. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...811883.-2207520000.1375283798.&type=3&theater 
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001552877

BUT...now I'm looking at Spinning Spider's Alpines too. Of course, they're all American, but she has some really nice does. I also haven't seen a breeding list for those does yet. Too many (expensive) choices. Le sigh.


----------



## Chadwick

I had a ten year old Girl Scout ask me if she could feel my beard! She was so curious, and then kept wanting to touch it!


----------



## NubianFan

You can't buy goats from a spider... you just can't. ...


----------



## ariella42

Chadwick said:


> Haha! I bet you could get in some fights like that! Or at least be shunned in your town!


Not at all. You just inform the beard owner that you are an inspector from the National Beard Association, and you're conducting a highly valuable study regarding beard color and texture. They go for it every time.


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> I had a ten year old Girl Scout ask me if she could feel my beard! She was so curious, and then kept wanting to touch it!


At least she asked. Some would have just done it.


----------



## ariella42

But some spiders have really pretty does! http://www.spinningspidercreamery.com/the-goats/alpines/does/


----------



## NubianFan

Beard inspector.... Is that anything like knocking on someone's door and saying "landshark"


----------



## NubianFan

Sooooo my first client of the day that I will actually get paid to see is here...


----------



## Chadwick

Candy gram , uh, candy gram!


----------



## ariella42

Candy gram for Mongo?


----------



## Chadwick

The old SNL skit


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Anyone remember when I told you guys we used to have a pet deer that slept on the couch?
Not the couch in this pic, but still :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Sorry, I've never really been into SNL, and often miss those references. 

We just had a message from a guy looking for someone connected to the Lutheran church from 30 years ago who, as far as we could tell, has nothing to do with our camp and never did. He had a great drawl and insisted that apparently no one works because he's been leaving messages awwlll day for people. 

I think it's time to go home.


----------



## Chadwick

Nice, always fun to get a crazy request!

This was 70s SNL too so.....


----------



## Chadwick

I want a deer! How long did it live? Did it go to freezer camp?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think my dad gave it away :chin: I'm not exactly sure, don't remember :lol:


----------



## CritterCarnival

Chadwick said:


> View attachment 78662


That is the most beautiful work of craftsmanship that I've seen in ages!!


----------



## Chadwick

Thank you kat, I hope your man likes it!


----------



## Chadwick

You're next Ni!


----------



## nchen7

beautiful soap shaving kit Chad!!! 

Lacie, sorry about your friend. that's insane that he's in jail. some of those people do good, and sometimes they just go too far.....


----------



## nchen7

Lacie, is that a baby falling off of the deer?? lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, she was kinda propped up on a back leg, but a little, yes :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Weighed my crew! 

Oliver has gained 15 lbs
Sofie gained. 16 lbs
Alice gained. 21 lbs

Now their weights are close to equal, I can't believe they grew that much!

They are in line with the angora book weight/age chart!


----------



## nchen7

yay! good work Chad!


----------



## nchen7

so my kitchen is starting to get scary since I started dabbling in liquid soap making. there's no telling if liquids in a container is drinkable or not. LOL. I have stuff in a pot right now. every time I stir, I am compelled to lick the spoon (which is what I do when I cook), but no licking this spoon!


----------



## Chadwick

No Ni don't do it! We loose more friends to those spoons!

Label label label, for safety!


----------



## Chadwick

They sure do put weight on when you treat the cocci! They are bigger than the breeders 1.5 yr olds we saw......poor goats. One was still as big as they were when we got them hone...20-30lbs!


----------



## nchen7

oh no, I won't drink soap. I lick my soaps all the time (that's how you test safety of soaps), but I'm careful not to drink any. i will label when soaps are done . 

maybe your goats will get bigger than the breeders b/c of your better herd management? I'll be curious to see the growth rate in your girls' offspring.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, because I listened to TGS and asked a lot of questions! She gas a cocci issue with 30 yrs of 50 head of goats/sheep on her farm I think?


----------



## nchen7

crazy! if she treated, her guys would be nice and big and healthy, and probably better fibre producers! when do you shave down your 3 guys?


----------



## Chadwick

We are going to shear tomorrow! We have a few warmer days coming up before the next cold front so I figure they can acclimate better than these 44 degree mornings we are getting! Next few mornings are mid-upper 50s so good time!


----------



## nchen7

oh! will they grow enough hair to keep warm over the winter?


----------



## Chadwick

Oh yeah! They grow an inch to an inch and a half a month on average!

Oliver has 7 inches of locks on him now with some areas longer! He is 5.5 months old! The girls are a half month younger and have 4-5 inches give or take. 

Then in spring we shear again, angoras are twice a year, it's that much faster than sheep!


----------



## nchen7

and of course we're going to need before and after pictures.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=171443 please help me I am gettin SOOOOO CONFUSED!! 

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## nchen7

wow they grow fast! they're going to look so naked. 

maybe before you shear, you should find a rasta hat. Jamaica me goats! hehe


----------



## Chadwick

I can't wait to see the before and after! I will share pics! It should be funny. They are gonna look tiny! There is so much hair.....

Sorry Chelbi I don't know what to look for.....but I do like white goats!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

...............Thank you.....chad


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Chadwick

Funny part is it's a white goat with black teats!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Yeah it used to be pink but now it looks like that








❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Chadwick

What's her name?

Why is the hay on the top of the feeder more desirable than the hay within standing reach?!?!?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Her name is Baylee 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## NubianFan

So I have made brownies and flourless peanut butter cookies and minestrone soup tonight.....


----------



## Chadwick

Lindsay, I just saw a commercial for a horror flic called Annabelle!


----------



## NubianFan

Yuck I hate horror movies....


----------



## Chadwick

I hate them too, but I thought of her doe!


----------



## Chadwick

What's up in Arkansas today?


----------



## NubianFan

baking and cooking


----------



## Chadwick

Oh, make some pumpernickel bread! I love pumpernickel!


----------



## NubianFan

no I have already made pb cookies and brownies and minestrone, not making anything else today.


----------



## NubianFan

I really am disliking my daughter's pe coach. I may have to re arrange some of the dangly bits of his anatomy.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So how would any of you feel, if say, your son drops out of his computer science college when he only has 2 years to go, to become a philospher?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL Leslie! I don't know why that made me laugh so much but it did.. Oye! I'm tired! Lol


----------



## NubianFan

I would ask him just exactly who he thinks pays philosophers.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He decided he wants to be a professor of philosophy....


----------



## nchen7

:scratch: is how i would react Lacie.....


----------



## NubianFan

Well he made one of her best friend run a mile with two broken twos and broken foot bones and he had a note, and his foot was so swollen afterwards he had to go back to the doctor. Then he hit my daughter in the head with a dodgeball, I know in dodgeball you can get hit with a ball but per his own rules if you hit someone in the head you are out, because it is obviously dangerous to have kids trying to hit each other in the head. But he hit her SO hard in the head with the dodgeball she had a headache for the rest of the night after she got home from school and he didn't sit out the rest of the game. Then he has been giving the kids that are in band crap about being in band. He just makes me want to geld him with a rusty ice cream scoop and a bottle of green alcohol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds like a jerk...  

:laugh: sorry.. Laughing again..


----------



## goathiker

That's inventive Leslie, make sure you stab him with a rusty fork too...


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh geez ! 
Why stop there ? Hog tie him and poor honey on him and give the ants a hour , lol. No , thats not nice at all. Just use the rusty fork


----------



## NubianFan

Hey I am being sanitary I am using alcohol.....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> Lindsay, I just saw a commercial for a horror flic called Annabelle!


Oh that's just wonderful :roll: :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

COgoatLover25 said:


> Oh that's just wonderful :roll: :lol:


Chucky's long lost cousin :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Chucky's long lost cousin :laugh:


:lol:


----------



## NubianFan

night everyone dont let my expression of ire give you nightmares of melonballers and the like....


----------



## Chadwick

Melon ballers !!!!!!!!


----------



## ariella42

Why didn't I just go to NCSU and get this degree in the first place? 
http://cals.ncsu.edu/an_sci/grad/academic-programs/documents/MASFlyer-2011_000.pdf


----------



## Chadwick

I don't know, why?

Is that a course for veterinarian ?


----------



## ariella42

I'm just really regretting my law degree right now. I wish I had done something I might have actually enjoyed. I also wouldn't owe 100k+ for a degree with no job prospects


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh sheesh Ariella.. That sounds harsh.. I'm sorry you are having such a hard time.. I'm sure the right job will come around soon! Don't give up!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Have you thought about applying to the FBI? You certainly have the qualifications.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh that would be so cool! Or CIA? You can do top secret stuff, or be a spy!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Jill, since ur here, did u see my new thread?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

Unfortunately, I have a history of depression. The government doesn't want previously depressed people. They want to make them that way themselves. 

I know things will work out in the end. My husband was asking what I would do if I could go back to school for something, thus the looking at programs. Of course, most of the things I'd really like to do would require additional undergraduate work (in the sciences), so it's not really realistic. Hopefully I'll end up with a job that pays okay that I don't hate. That's the extent of my hopes for the job market right now lol.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm not sure about the going back to school thing.. You have spent a lot of time and money on your law degree.. Stick with it, you will find something! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

I'm not really going to go back to school. I can't deal with more debt, particularly since my husband is in school now. It would just be nice to actually do something I want to do. 

The problem with having a JD is you'll always have a JD. If you don't practice law, people act like there's something wrong with you, but it's so hard to make it as an attorney. I should have listened to my mom's advice and not gone to law school in the first place. 

But I wouldn't have met my husband if I hadn't gone, so there's a reason for everything.


----------



## ariella42

In related news, I'm going to start paying $350/month for an office in October  On the upside, it's month-to-month, so I can get out of it at any time. Oh, and I have to come up with $500-600 for my malpractice insurance. Then, I'll just have to hope I can drum up enough clients to pay for all of it.


----------



## ariella42

Sorry I'm being such a downer today. We're going out of town for our anniversary this weekend, so hopefully some time away will make me feel better


----------



## goathiker

No problem 

Yeah, I saw your thread Dee. A lot of goats change color as they mature.


----------



## NubianFan

Hey it sucks to be led to believe a degree will change your life and then after all that hard work it doesn't seem to do that. It will help us eventually it is just gonna be rocky for a while


----------



## ariella42

I know you're right. It will all work out for the best, and I really shouldn't regret anything I've done, since I'm sure it will help me in the future. In the meantime, maybe I should start playing the lottery though :lol:


----------



## ariella42

My Biotracking kit is out for delivery today. I really want to go ahead and send off Beth's sample so I'll know for sure if she's bred or not, but I suppose I shouldn't traumatize the poor girl any more than necessary today. She is going to have to get in a car and go to another farm for the weekend.


----------



## NubianFan

Hey I am addicted to publishers clearing house now#!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NubianFan said:


> Hey I am addicted to publishers clearing house now#!!


I said that last week! Haha!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

Haha, I better not get started then!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ariella, I hope you have fun wherever you are going this weekend!

Jill, Thanx for looking at my thread, it looks like everyone that has seen it so far doesn't think it's a deficiency so I'm happy 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

Thanks, Dee! We're going to Charleston, SC. Neither of us has been for years, and it's such a cool, historic city. We can't spend much, but it's a great place to just walk around.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lindsay, I'll clear my inbox when I get home from work


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ariella42 said:


> Thanks, Dee! We're going to Charleston, SC. Neither of us has been for years, and it's such a cool, historic city. We can't spend much, but it's a great place to just walk around.


I've never been to SC, although I'm totally not a big fan of history or travel lol! But I'm glad your getting away to relax!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lindsay, I'll clear my inbox when I get home from work


Yeah ...I was wondering when you'd notice :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

NubianFan said:


> Yuck I hate horror movies....


I feel ya Leslie!

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## NubianFan

well I am the type I am not scared at all while I watch them, other people will be screaming and jumping and I'll be stony faced, BUT it puts my mind in a bad place and my mind is much more diabolical, active, and creative than any movie producer/writer/directer team could ever be. Sooooo for MONTHS and I do mean months after I watch one my mind is spinning out of control coming up with scenarios a thousand times scarier than the movie to terrify myself with... So yeah, not a horror movie fan....


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Leslie, I'm not saying this to sound cool or anything but that is ME TOO!!! It was really weird when you said that bc I was just like "that's me" "that's me" "that's me" 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## NubianFan

Oh I believe you, I know others who react the same way.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I freaked myself out so bad one time I fainted!! And I'm not the type who faints every time I see something scary... Sometimes my brain will make these visions I will see or create in my mind and make me think its in real life almost like a daydream or just a DREAM


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Emzi00

I hate horror movies too, they make my nightmares a hundred times worse.


----------



## NubianFan

I just don't think they are good for anyone honestly.


----------



## ariella42

Right now, I have three goats in the back of a Toyota Matrix with the back seat still up:lol:


----------



## ThreeHavens

I like thrillers, not horror. :3 Nothing with demons, they scare me too much. But I do love a good scare now and then, haha! I have to pace myself, though, and balance a good scare movie with other lighter movies.


----------



## Emzi00

So I need name ideas for the new doe I'm getting...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I smell like a buck 

Ariella, why are there goats on your back seat?? Lol

Emma, let's see this doe!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I must have missed it if u posted pix, or just don't remember.. But it's easier to name something we can see!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Dee, for you..slacker...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh I remember her! But that was sooooo long ago! How could I possibly think of a name without a refresher pic?? Lol yes I am a slacker


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Name her Gretchen or Helga, or .... Lacie LOL


----------



## NubianFan

Or or or!!!! Name her Honey pot


----------



## Emzi00

I was thinking of calling her Butcher but that was vetoed. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She needs an epic name... :thinking:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Pooh bear! Haha sorry honey pot made me think of that..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jezabelle


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What's her dam/sire name?


----------



## nchen7

Emma, name her Jolene. or are you saving that for one of Lacie's does?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:cake:


----------



## ariella42

We just dropped our girls off for the weekend. They're staying at a farm nearby. They made such pathetic noises :tear:


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla, her Sire's name is Windrush Farms Blizzard Manny and Her dam is Francesca.. I don't know if they're picking a registered name or not, but if I get to I want it to be Butchers Cowgirl. :lol: So just need a barn name.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cowgirl  lol!


----------



## Emzi00

nchen7 said:


> Emma, name her Jolene. or are you saving that for one of Lacie's does?


I'm saving that one.... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Cowgirl  lol!


I don't know if it fits or not.. :chin: I think it'd be more fun to call her Butcher.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ariella42 said:


> We just dropped our girls off for the weekend. They're staying at a farm nearby. They made such pathetic noises :tear:


Aw poor girls! Are they there to be bred or just staying cuz ur going out of town?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I don't know if it fits or not.. :chin: I think it'd be more fun to call her Butcher.


LOL!
I just wait till I get to know them before they get barn names most of the time


----------



## Emzi00

I knew what I wanted to name Billie before she was born. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!
I have a few of those


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Emzi00 said:


> I don't know if it fits or not.. :chin: I think it'd be more fun to call her Butcher.


Might as well just call her Chevon! :ROFL: mmm that makes me hungry!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Dee, I'd call her Baby Maker before I called her Chevon. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

If we have a wether we keep for meat that's what I'm gonna name him! :lol: Chevy for short  :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well if ur gonna call her baby maker u should think about Bambi instead, just as generic but less crude! Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Butcher is not quite....flattering......


----------



## COgoatLover25

How about doe ? :lol:


----------



## ariella42

With so little space, you'd think they'd stay still enough for a decent photo :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> How about doe ? :lol:


I'm going to end up calling her "the thing in with Billie" for a while.... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They are so cute!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

They were so confused about the car, but at least "mom" was there. They got out of the car, and there was an LGD going crazy. They've never been are dogs before, so they were freaking out. The lady who their staying with put up the LGD for a while so they could get used to the rest of the herd first. I think they're going to be fine for the weekend, but it's still hard to leave them with someone else. Rose stayed at the fence yelling for us the longest, but eventually they all followed the person with the feed.


----------



## ariella42

Emma, you could always call her Ming the Merciless. We're listening to the soundtrack to Flash Gordon right now :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Well, everyone is naked!

Turns out there were goats under all that cottonball!

So angoras sheared look like faux sannans ........


----------



## Chadwick

Before and after pics with good camera so I have to juggle pics to get those, but I got some during and after pics for now.


----------



## Chadwick

Oliver the lion! He is less than half his width!


----------



## Chadwick

New Oliver!


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## COgoatLover25

Aaaaawww, you nakeded them! :lol: Be careful of sunburn with that pink skin!


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Hello guys!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey AliceTheGoatLady! :wave:


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Hehe, you all can call me Alice. 

I don't mean to sound like a creep just butting in on the party.

I used to have goats, about four months ago, but a move halfway across the country forced us to give them back to their original owner. One of them came back positive for CAE, so that was just an added reason to let them go.  So, I am currently goat-less, and I need a brain refresher if I plan on buying a couple does anytime soon! So, here I am.


----------



## Chadwick

I'm thinking they will stay in the barn in the sun for a bit....

They didn't know who each other were when we put them back in, had to mount and fight to figure out if there was a new power level happening!


----------



## Chadwick

Hey Alice, I have a doe named Alice!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hello  :wave: 

That's too bad about the CAE + one 

Hopefully you can get some new ones soon! 

Lindsay. I cleared enough of my inbox for you  sorry it took so long lol! Been busy... And gosh my head is hurting tonight!


----------



## NubianFan

Chad you gave them an identity crisis!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow Chad! He looks like a different goat! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I had a mostly good day today.
warning no p.e. coaches were harmed in the making of this mood


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Oh that's funny!

Yes, I'm excited to get new ones. They'll win my heart right away, I'm sure. 

I'm also over here smiling because I remember some of you from when I was on this site years ago.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I had a mostly good day today.
> warning no p.e. coaches were harmed in the making of this mood


That's good! 

BAHAHA!!! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

AliceTheGoatLady said:


> Oh that's funny!
> 
> Yes, I'm excited to get new ones. They'll win my heart right away, I'm sure.
> 
> I'm also over here smiling because I remember some of you from when I was on this site years ago.


I'm sure! What kind are you looking to get?

Oh really? Hehe! 
What was your user name? The same as it is now?


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Nubians. Gotta love em'!
Oh heck, I can remember your username better than I can my own! :whatgoat:


----------



## Chadwick

New Alice! The goat not the lady....


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Hmmm I need to do some avatar changing... I feel really boring...


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Bwahaha, you really made me snort with that one Chadwick!


----------



## Chadwick

New Sofie and her black spot that we did not know she had! Now she has black spots on the hooves, horns, eye, and shoulder....very fancy!


----------



## goathiker

Hi Alice :wave:


----------



## Chadwick

All three! They are so small under that hair! They are back to the size we got them at! My babies!


----------



## Chadwick

So, what type of goats do you fancy Alice?


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Hi (again) goathiker 

I can't help but show off my new avatar, guys. Isn't it fancy?


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Oh my gosh, you guys post really fast. I don't have wifi fast enough for you.

My one and only love: Nubians.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

AliceTheGoatLady said:


> Nubians. Gotta love em'!
> Oh heck, I can remember your username better than I can my own! :whatgoat:


Cool! I have three  well five counting the two kids that are sold  lol!

:laugh: hehe!


----------



## goathiker

Could be worse Lacie, at least he didn't drop out to become a car thief.


----------



## NubianFan

wonderful boo


----------



## Chadwick

Before and after pics on a new thread....wanted to have a thread so I can go look at my babies when they are older!


----------



## nchen7

Chad your goat babies look so naked!!! they're SOOOO cute tho! I wanna come snuggle with them. they must be soooo soft!


----------



## Chadwick

It's amazing how clean they are, the oils in the mohair hold the dust and dirt on the outside, keeping the inside and skin clean....they are very clean and very white! 

They feel very warm! I never felt their body heat before!


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

And, there is the added bonus of weird smells, so everyone is a little snippy with each other. Everyone smells different when they get a nice, new haircut! Or, goats, anyhow. Gross.


----------



## Chadwick

Who are you and what are you doing in my barn!? Where's Oliver? What did you do to Oliver?!?


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

I'm confused.


----------



## NubianFan

He is saying that Alice and Sophie don't recognize Oliver so they are saying who are you and what are you doing in my barn.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Chadwick said:


> All three! They are so small under that hair! They are back to the size we got them at! My babies!
> 
> View attachment 78756


Oh too precious.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Bed time for me.. Have to get up early to bring the goats to TSC tomorrow for their 'Livestock Day' and it's a test run to be sure everyone I'm bringing to the show in a few weeks fits well in the crates lol


----------



## NubianFan

Night Skyla I am not far behind I have to get up early myself tomorrow, but it is for a fun reason at least and not for work!


----------



## Chadwick

Sorry Alice, I confuse people a lot! My brain must work wrong!

These people have just gotten used to me!


----------



## Trickyroo

Have fun tomorrow


----------



## Emzi00

I have to get up early tomorrow to get that thing that'll be in with Billie, but I'm staying up late anyway, lol.


----------



## COgoatLover25

AliceTheGoatLady said:


> Oh my gosh, you guys post really fast. I don't have wifi fast enough for you.
> 
> My one and only love: Nubians.


Awesome! :hi5: I have Nigerians and Nubians  Here's one of my does


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Emma you should just call her Creature lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Alice, another Nubian friend?? Hi!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Well, you scared her away :doh: :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! Great! I seem to be good at that! I'll just go crawl into a hole now..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Don't do that :lol: You'll disturb the leprechauns! :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

There's only squirrels and black widows in the holes around here!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Black widows bad  :lol:


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

COgoatLover25 said:


> Awesome! :hi5: I have Nigerians and Nubians  Here's one of my does


Whew ain't she pretty! All of those moonspots. I would try to find the smiley face with hearts for eyes and drool coming out of it's mouth but again, I'm too lazy.


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

I know this is off topic, but I wanted to ask for prayers for my very very close friend who's having a hard time with things. She needs them.  When she's upset, I'm upset... so I figured it can't hurt to ask.


----------



## COgoatLover25

AliceTheGoatLady said:


> I know this is off topic, but I wanted to ask for prayers for my very very close friend who's having a hard time with things. She needs them.  When she's upset, I'm upset... so I figured it can't hurt to ask.


Prayers from here Alice :hug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So sorry for your friend Alice.. I will keep you both in my prayers!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Dee...


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Thank you so much ladies. I'd assume we all know the feeling of wanting to make someone 'okay' again and not being able to.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Lindsey?..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

You didn't scare her off after all :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Good.. 

Alice I know that feeling all too well..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm in between a rock and a hard place guys


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Was there some behind the scenes talk about scaring me off or something? Lol. 

What's wrong LBNP?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm in between a rock and a hard place guys


What's wrong?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

AliceTheGoatLady said:


> Was there some behind the scenes talk about scaring me off or something? Lol.
> 
> What's wrong LBNP?


No, we don't want to scare you, Lindsey is just being mean! Lol!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My ancient mare with the 5 month old colt slipped and broke her shoulder and upper fore leg last night. She can't get up at all, she hasn't been keeping condition well anyways, and she's 30yrs old. I've had her since the day she was born, and her mother, years before then.
I don't want to put her down, but she's in so much pain  I can't believe I got her to make it through the night (that's a story itself), but she can't get up, I don't know what to do


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie.. I'm sooo sorry.. :hug: I know it's a really hard decision...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Oh, I see, it wasn't behind the scenes, I just didn't see it. :whatgoat: My wifi didn't load the whole page so I didn't see.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

AliceTheGoatLady said:


> Oh, I see, it wasn't behind the scenes, I just didn't see it. :whatgoat: My wifi didn't load the whole page so I didn't see.


I get that problem a lot..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Lacie, I'm very sorry. Saying a prayer for you.

Although the only thing I know about horses is that they like to play fetch, that's an old horse, and if she's pain, I believe it would be right to put her out of her misery. Such a hard decision. But, whatever you choose, she's had a very loving, fantastic owner, and I know your last actions will be in her favor.

(((((HUGS))))) Even if hugs from strangers can come across a little odd at times. But, in all seriousness, you are in my thoughts.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She wants to get up and pull through this so bad, but she can't move. It breaks my heart watching her baby talk to her, and she talks back and keeps trying to get up for him, he has no idea what's going on, he's literally been crying his eyes out, the tears were flowing last night.
Part of me wishes she would have let go last night when she was fading, part of me wishes I would have let her. But I can't, I just can't see her like this, but I don't have the guts to end it for her, I just cant let her go.
She's been so senile this past few years, but she knows exactly what's going on now, she's so alert and awake. 
I don't feel right making that choice for her, but I don't want her suffering, and I don't want to end it when she wants to live, but there is no way she'll recover. I'm so torn and lost about it all...


----------



## ksalvagno

Lacie, I'm so sorry. I know you will do the right thing for her. :hug:


----------



## goathiker

Lacie, you know what you have to do..I'm sorry.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The only way she can heal if her leg is broken is if she is suspended so there is no weight bearing on the leg... And a splint or something.. But still I know that pretty rare for someone to be able to do...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

U.C. Davis does that kinda stuff... But it's very expensive..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Have the vet out to do it. If vets even do things like that.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well it seems everyone has spaced out and gone somewhere else.. Why cant I sleep?...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Why would you want to sleep? I'm studying profiling lethal couples this week, not sure I'll ever sleep again...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So sorry Lacie  :hug:

Jill, sleep is good :lol: 

I'm too tired to be awake right now.. *yawn*


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I finally fell asleep.. Now I dont want to wake up..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey everybody :wave: you should totally go check out my thread :shades:

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f220/annabelles-what-if-thread-170440/


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> U.C. Davis does that kinda stuff... But it's very expensive..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Lacie, I'm so sorry to hear about your mare.

If you do decide to put her in a sling, this is the man at UCD to contact (if he is still there). http://www.vetmed.ucdavis.edu/faculty/results.cfm?fid=14799

The sling is called an Anderson sling. The guy who invented it was Charlie Anderson, but unfortunately he died several years ago.

I'm so sorry you, she, and the foal are going through this. Sending you all good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Chadwick

Oh Lacie I just saw what happened, I'm so sorry, Anderson slings are great but you need a strong roof to hold a horse.

Good luck!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm so sorry Lacie :hug: That's sad


----------



## CritterCarnival

That sucks so much Lacie, you just can't seem to catch a break here lately. :hug:

It breaks my heart to say it, but you know what needs to be done. The colt is plenty old enough to be weaned, and mama is old and in pain...:tear:


----------



## glndg

From About.com:

"An article written by Dr. Bob Wright, who was a veterinary scientist specializing in horses for the Ontario Ministry of Food and Agriculture lists a 66 year old pony from Wales, a 54 year old pony stallion from France, a draft horse who lived to be 52 and a mare from Missouri who was 53." They also said the average lifespan is now 25-33 with many horses living well beyond those averages.

There are so many variables, but the senility doesn't sound good. She has certainly lived a long, well-loved life. 

Were there x-rays on the shoulder and leg....or is it obvious that they are broken?


----------



## Emzi00

So we're calling her Ellie right now, she's really sweet.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thank you everyone :hug: She passed away last night at about 11pm. I sat with her, her head in my lap, and I prayed to god that he would take her, I couldn't do it, I just could not bring myself to do that to my old friend. She was completely awake and alert, let out her last breath, and she was gone. I'm glad she went peacefully and she doesn't have to suffer anymore. 
She's in her favorite place now, right under her favorite willow tree. I'm glad I got this last baby from her before she left us, he's just like her. 
The break was obvious, the leg itself was most likely a bad fracture, but the shoulder was definitely broken. 

But it was just her time, everything happens for a reason. She gave the last of her life to her baby, and I'm really thankful for the time I had with her. Just about everyone in this town knew her, she was loved by so many people, and she knew that. She was a good friend, she had a good run.


----------



## Chadwick

Well, if you prayed and he answered then it was time....I am very sorry, horses are hard to loose.

I miss the therapy horses I worked with more than the people.....


----------



## nchen7

oh Lacie, I'm so sorry! :hug:

Emma, she's a cutie!


----------



## glndg

Lacie, I'm relieved for you both that it was a peaceful passing. It's so good that you have her colt.


----------



## ariella42

I'm so sorry, Lacie, but I'm glad she went peacefully :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So sorry Lacie.. I know how hard that is..  :hug: 

Emma she is a cutie! Love her face! 
Hehe! So now you, me, and Sydney all have an 'Ellie' lol! :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks everyone, I'm glad is was peaceful a quick as well. 

And on a lighter note, my birthday presents got here this morning, so that was a nice surprise


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, I'm glad God answered your prayer. So sorry you had to lose her but you know you gave her a good life.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh I like the mama! She's pretty!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

I know where I am going on my birthday!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> So sorry Lacie.. I know how hard that is..  :hug:
> 
> Emma she is a cutie! Love her face!
> Hehe! So now you, me, and Sydney all have an 'Ellie' lol! :laugh:


They were calling her Elsa but I didn't really like that, so I modified it. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe! Too funny!
Do you get to pick her reg. name?

Pretty ponies Lacie!  I want to come snuggle them! I miss my ponies


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I don't like "Elsa" either


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ponies? :slapfloor: Quarter Horses my dear :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ponies? :slapfloor: Quarter Horses my dear :lol:


Oh I know!  
And my 'ponies' we Morgan horses lol! Big ones at that! Lol


----------



## ndwarf

Isn't this cute!!
(\(\
(-.-) 
o(")(")


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hehe! Too funny!
> Do you get to pick her reg. name?


They wrote down a first choice, and it's not like weird or anything, so I'm just going with that.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What is it? Lol

Cute bunny


----------



## COgoatLover25

ndwarf said:


> Isn't this cute!!
> (\(\
> (-.-)
> o(")(")


Not exactly the word I would use :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

UpNorth Acres RHF Elsa. I don't like the name Elsa but it's plain and simple and not stupid, so cool. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! It's cute


----------



## glndg

ndwarf said:


> Isn't this cute!!
> (\(\
> (-.-)
> o(")(")


Took me a minute, but now I see it. It is cute.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lindsey are you still here?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yep


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did I already ask u what you think of this little girl?
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/grd/4669681038.html

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Did I already ask u what you think of this little girl?
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/grd/4669681038.html
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


She's cute , I'd ask for her dam's udder and body pics


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This is her paternal grand dam







Sorry the photo is cut off.. I had to steal it! :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

Emma, pretty girl!

Lacie, nice horses. I'm glad she passed peacefully. 

Got the last of my hay today and I'm good for a year. Just beautiful grass hay with clover in it. Only $3.50 per bale.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ksalvagno said:


> Emma, pretty girl!
> 
> Lacie, nice horses. I'm glad she passed peacefully.
> 
> Got the last of my hay today and I'm good for a year. Just beautiful grass hay with clover in it. Only $3.50 per bale.


I want some!  how is your hay soo cheap??

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> This is her paternal grand dam
> View attachment 78883
> 
> Sorry the photo is cut off.. I had to steal it! :lol:
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


She doesn't really impress me...


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm in Ohio and we had the right weather for hay.  The most I have ever paid is $6.50 per bale. Up to $5 is considered OK here. I did pay $4 per bale for some other hay I got a couple weeks ago. It was also beautiful grass hay with clover. For some reason in my area, alfalfa is harder to come by plus they are charging more like $6 a bale for it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm paying 18+ right now for alfalfa!

Lindsey, I was just browsing through the SAADA website (that white doe is SAADA) and I think I need to go visit my family in Cody, WY to pick up one of their does!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I'm paying 18+ right now for alfalfa!
> 
> Lindsey, I was just browsing through the SAADA website (that white doe is SAADA) and I think I need to go visit my family in Cody, WY to pick up one of their does!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


LOL, yeah, most of them are very nice


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Or maybe my family can come visit me and bring me one! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Or maybe my family can come visit me and bring me one!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


That sounds better to me!  :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Or... Lindsey could come visit me and stop by SAADA and grab me a doe! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Or... Lindsey could come visit me and stop by SAADA and grab me a doe!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Wait...are we talking about smuggling here? :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

BAHAHAHAHA! Well.. However she gets here.. I won't tell! As long as she gets to live with my herd forever! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

haha...ok forever until the cops arrive :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well that just makes u a bad smuggler.. Don't get caught!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm no Bilbo Baggins :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Your fired! I'll just have to buy a doe fair and square.. Look what you have done!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Can I still have this weeks pay ? :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's great Karen! Awesome price! Esp for good quality!  I paid $5.50 this year.. It was a bit wet so I'm not sure how well anything after first cut did this year... I know they cut 2nd really late! 

ROFL! You two are so funny!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:veryangry::wallbang: NO NO NO! You didn't finish the job! :slapfloor:


----------



## COgoatLover25

:mecry: :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Now I really want a new doe.....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Find me one! If she doesn't cost a million dollars mayb I could afford to ship her here!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

This one's sorta pretty but her dam had an underbite :-/http://www.davisrunnubians.com/sale.htm


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want even look.. No underbite!  but I would really like to get one from the other side of the country so I don't have all the same lines as everyone else here in CA.. That is if I could afford it! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I want even look.. No underbite!  but I would really like to get one from the other side of the country so I don't have all the same lines as everyone else here in CA.. That is if I could afford it! :lol:
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yeah, that's why I don't want her :lol:

..........I bet you did look though  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Dee, get a Hoanbu doe, Holly is awesome.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I did go to Davis runs site lol but I don't see pix of dams on their for sale page? Only pic of the goats they are selling.. Which one had the under bite? The Jacobs pride doe or the one at the bottom?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Emzi00 said:


> Dee, get a Hoanbu doe, Holly is awesome.


Where is that? I'll look it up!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I did go to Davis runs site lol but I don't see pix of dams on their for sale page? Only pic of the goats they are selling.. Which one had the under bite? The Jacobs pride doe or the one at the bottom?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


The top doe's dam had an underbite


----------



## goathiker

Hey Dee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw! It's cute! Can't tell if it has a really short back or if it's standing funny?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Jill, what about my copper question?? Could copper deficiency make him itchy all over??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Where is that? I'll look it up!


Ohio. Holly is a really nice lady, and she has awesome goats.


----------



## goathiker

I wouldn't expect it to but, it could.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Poor Eddie.. He looks fabulous since his bath.. But he's still sooo itchy.. Benadryl may have helped a smidge but not completely..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

Emzi00 said:


> Dee, get a Hoanbu doe, Holly is awesome.


Just saw Hoanbu at the goat show today. Just beautiful goats. Did well in the ring. They brought some stunning Alpines.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They sure have pretty goats!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Emma.... Do you think I'm made of money?? :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Bought a bale of crazy expensive alfalfa/grass hay... I opened it up and it sure made my barn smell Devine! LOL!


----------



## Emzi00

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Emma.... Do you think I'm made of money?? :lol:


I think you're cheap. :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

goathiker said:


> Hey Dee


Mini moon!


----------



## goathiker

pst


----------



## NubianFan

I tried to take a nap today, my daughter woke me up 4 times in one hour FOUR TIMES!!!!!!!!!!:GAAH:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Brook! I just bought you expensive hay! You better eat it! :lol: she likes the grass hay in the other stall better!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I tried to take a nap today, my daughter woke me up 4 times in one hour FOUR TIMES!!!!!!!!!!:GAAH:


That's icky!


----------



## nchen7

silly daughter!

Leslie, did she like her bday dinner?


----------



## Chadwick

Jill I don't like Nubians any more than on other breed but that is a cool lookin goat!


----------



## goathiker

It's a naturally polled buckling too...Very tempting.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Where are these cute goats Jill?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Emzi00 said:


> I think you're cheap. :lol:


You would be too if you had to pay twenty bucks for a bale of hay :ROFL:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

They're in the Portland Oregon area. All registered and tested too.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do they have does? Pedigree I can look up? PB or American?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I can get you her contact info. She's taking reservations on March kids right now. I think she only has a few bucklings and one doeling left from this year.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Bought a bale of crazy expensive alfalfa/grass hay... I opened it up and it sure made my barn smell Devine! LOL!


Did your hay come wrapped in plastic??

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do you know if she ships? Cuz I'm not driving my happy but up to Oregon lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But I really really really want a doe that will be able to breed this year....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Do you know if she ships? Cuz I'm not driving my happy but up to Oregon lol!


I did :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

HappyCaliGoats said:


> You would be too if you had to pay twenty bucks for a bale of hay :ROFL:


I am cheap, but I'm also broke too. :lol: But I'm a good negotiator.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I did :lol:


And see where that got you? They died. Don't go to Oregon is the lesson here.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, see. Ill omen! They are not sturdy enough for California!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I am cheap, but I'm also broke too. :lol: But I'm a good negotiator.


Not as good as I, says me


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So Emma, did you dye that thing yet? Or is it still bird-like?


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Not as good as I, says me


I know, have I learned patience well enough yet? Because I'd really like to not have to pay for stuff. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Still bird-like. I like walking out there and seeing the variety of colors. Should have some interesting kids for sure.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I did :lol:


You are 3 hours closer to Oregon than I am! You can go get me a kid then I'll meet you back at your place 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Did your hay come wrapped in plastic??
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yes.. I bought it from TSC.. It's a super compressed bale.. Super tiny yet weighs like 50lbs! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Our bales of alfalfa are 100# so hard to move around...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Anyway I got my website updated for the first time in like all summer.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Regardless, Dee.... I've driven to Tennessee before.... dont ask why :lol:
Another three hours isn't anything compared to that!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sometimes 120!...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I know, have I learned patience well enough yet? Because I'd really like to not have to pay for stuff. :lol:


In time young grasshopper. ...


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Regardless, Dee.... I've driven to Tennessee before.... dont ask why :lol:
> Another three hours isn't anything compared to that!


Surely it wasn't because you have family in Tennessee... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Regardless, Dee.... I've driven to Tennessee before.... dont ask why :lol:
> Another three hours isn't anything compared to that!


I asked my bf to take a road trip with me to see the SAADA does, he said just pay for the shipping! Lol! Gas prices are so high now it would weigh out about the same..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> In time young grasshopper. ...


I actually prefer young _cricket._


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, but then you couldn't visit me.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well yes, but there was a reason behind the leaving CA thing, you'd have known that if you paid attention to a story I never told you, gosh Emma, get it together! :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I actually prefer young _cricket._


You've been demoted to snail....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I asked my bf to take a road trip with me to see the SAADA does, he said just pay for the shipping! Lol! Gas prices are so high now it would weigh out about the same..


It cost me like $300 something to get to Bend and back.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Our bales of alfalfa are 100# so hard to move around...
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Oh my! Lol! I wish this one was!
Oh well  I only bought the one for the two show girls  hoping it brings their production up some for the show we have in three weeks


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well yes, but there was a reason behind the leaving CA thing, you'd have known that if you paid attention to a story I never told you, gosh Emma, get it together! :slapfloor: :ROFL:


I know what story you should tell me tonight... :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You've been demoted to snail....


As long as you call me Gary.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I still can't get my doe to give me less than 6 cups.. When I first started trying to get less she gave me more! Then she had over half a gallon which I wasn't taking all of cuz I didn't want it! Now I'm finally back down to 6 cups once a day but I can't even use that much..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> As long as you call me Gary.


....no


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Freeze it!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi Gary! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> ....no


.........meanie.........


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Freeze it!


It's not that I dont want the milk.. Well I don't but I know other ppl that do.. It's just I really don't want her to produce so much right now cuz I want her to gain weight before I breed her..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I still can't get my doe to give me less than 6 cups.. When I first started trying to get less she gave me more! Then she had over half a gallon which I wasn't taking all of cuz I didn't want it! Now I'm finally back down to 6 cups once a day but I can't even use that much..


Maybe you should get Nigerians..... or a Pygmy..... I don't think Dairy goats are for those who have no use for milk, nor want it :lol: 
What would you do if she suddenly milk 2 gallons a day? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Maybe you should get Nigerians..... or a Pygmy..... I don't think Dairy goats are for those who have no use for milk, nor want it :lol:
> What would you do if she suddenly milk 2 gallons a day? :lol:


My dogs and chickens would get really fat! 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That is only a quart and a half Dee! I have a doe that gives 8 times that :ROFL: I can easily drink a gallon a day on my own :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My aunt lives 2 houses down from me, she goes through a gallon pretty quickly. But she never brings me a new carton to refill.. I gave her a nice clean plastic water jug as a hint for what to get and she just kept rinsing it and bringing it for refills.. By the third time I said, "did you smell this." then I made her smell it... She's still asking me for milk but hasn't brought up a new container!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Mail it to chad!


----------



## Emzi00

But you don't like goat milk Lacie.. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> .........meanie.........


I'll call you Lynyrd, like the stupid cat we have :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That is only a quart and a half Dee! I have a doe that gives 8 times that :ROFL: I can easily drink a gallon a day on my own :lol:


Yes but u dont eat food! I really don't drink much milk.. But my goats milk is soo good! If I had baby goats I wouldn't have to worry about what to do with the milk!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> But you don't like goat milk Lacie.. :lol:


Correct! :slapfloor: BUT that doesn't mean I can't drink a gallon of _cow_ milk a day :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Temper was giving 10 cups a day when I was milking twice a day but now down to 6, just trying to put weight n her.. And u have alpines!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'll call you Lynyrd, like the stupid cat we have :lol:


That sounds like something my mom would say... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Chadwick said:


> Mail it to chad!


Come get it chad! Idk how to mail milk lol and it might be illegal..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> That sounds like something my mom would say... :lol:


Well it should sound like something I would say, I did say it, and I adopted you illegally, remember? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Correct! :slapfloor: BUT that doesn't mean I can't drink a gallon of _cow_ milk a day :lol:


U don't like goat milk??? Well must be cuz you have alpines.. :ROFL: Nubian milk just tastes better I guess

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well it should sound like something I would say, I did say it, and I adopted you illegally, remember? :lol:


Sounds vaguely familiar, but I wasn't allowed to actually call you mom. :lol: We should do more illegal stuff sometime...


----------



## Emzi00

HappyCaliGoats said:


> U don't like goat milk??? Well must be cuz you have alpines.. :ROFL: Nubian milk just tastes better I guess


Dee, she used to have Nubians too. :lol: Alpines kick butt all day everyday.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> U don't like goat milk??? Well must be cuz you have alpines.. :ROFL: Nubian milk just tastes better I guess


It doesn't agree with my stomach when it's raw, and it's terrible pasteurized 
It taste just like cow milk, but it most definitely does not sit right with me, makes me feel like puking 
So I decided not to drink it again :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's odd.. Poor you I can't imagine drinking cow milk.. Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Sounds vaguely familiar, but I wasn't allowed to actually call you mom. :lol: We should do more illegal stuff sometime...


:chin: It should sound familiar, I think I discussed it with you? :lol:
Yes, don't ever call me that :ROFL: 
Meet me in the alley behind the owl at midnight :shades:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> That's odd.. Poor you I can't imagine drinking cow milk.. Lol


Yeah, it's weird... I can eat rotting, moldy food and be fine, but drink a glass of goat milk? Noooo :lol:
I actually like cow milk, thank you very much! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :chin: It should sound familiar, I think I discussed it with you? :lol:
> Yes, don't ever call me that :ROFL:
> Meet me in the alley behind the owl at midnight :shades:


Yes ma'am. I do believe so. Will do ma'am, will not call you mom, ma'am.
See you then, ma'am.  Wait, your midnight or my midnight?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm just not much of a milk person.. But I loooove cheese! I wish I knew how to make more kinds and it wasn't so time consuming..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Dee, she used to have Nubians too. :lol: Alpines kick butt all day everyday.


All day, every day, any time, anywhere! :hi5: :lol: And Saanens, the colorless Alpines as I call them :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I love raw cows milk, I was raised on it but, my place is too muddy for a cow. It would sink out of sight during the winter.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It doesn't agree with my stomach when it's raw, and it's terrible pasteurized
> 
> It taste just like cow milk, but it most definitely does not sit right with me, makes me feel like puking
> 
> So I decided not to drink it again :lol:


I agree! It makes me the same way! I just can't do it.. :/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Yes ma'am. I do believe so. Will do ma'am, will not call you mom, ma'am.
> See you then, ma'am.  Wait, your midnight or my midnight?


I see... we're doing this again... :ROFL: Well, _Madam_, we will most definitely be meeting up at the midnight of the Californian time zone, due to the establishments business hours, and anyone partaking in such illegal activities must do so at the strike of midnight.... :shades: Will you be driving or flying?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> I love raw cows milk, I was raised on it but, my place is too muddy for a cow. It would sink out of sight during the winter.


You could get a mini!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I see... we're doing this again... :ROFL: Well, _Madam_, we will most definitely be meeting up at the midnight of the Californian time zone, due to the establishments business hours, and anyone partaking in such illegal activities must do so at the strike of midnight.... :shades: Will you be driving or flying?


Well, ma'am, I actually thought I'd run there this time. Meet you there at midnight.


----------



## Emzi00

Hey, _Mom_, how about a story?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Well, ma'am, I actually thought I'd run there this time. Meet you there at midnight.


Gonna Forest Gump your way here?



Emzi00 said:


> Hey, _Mom_, how about a story?


You're dead to me....


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Gonna Forest Gump your way here?
> 
> You're dead to me....


Yes, and oh my gosh I love that movie so much.

Love you too.... :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Yes, and oh my gosh I love that movie so much.
> 
> Love you too.... :hug:


That is so weird... That is my youngest daughter favorite movie, she watched it SO many times as a kid.

.....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just discovered that my dog ate a bunch of cheese cloth....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh that's nice, Dee :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya.. I woulda never known but she came running up to me all hunched with about 6 inches of it hanging out of her butt.... 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Your daughter has good tastes, it's my favorite movie.


----------



## NubianFan

Oh good grief I hope your dog will be able to pass it all ok.
And I am sorry to hear about your mare Lacie.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Gary ! :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey! Look what I found! Hehe! My sister had it hiding  remember this! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. I'm off to bed.. Have to get up early again tomorrow.. 
I'll TTYT!  :wave:


----------



## Chadwick

I don't? What does the fox say?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well when we had the chat thread running more so then this place, one of the girls posted this video:






My aunt made me and my sisters each a shirt as a joke for Christmas


----------



## Chadwick

Ok, that was stupid and genius at the same time! Love it!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I could so eat 2 pizzas right now...


----------



## Chadwick

So, why did the chat room collapse anyway?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NubianFan said:


> Oh good grief I hope your dog will be able to pass it all ok.
> And I am sorry to hear about your mare Lacie.


Well just so you don't worry about her.. I'll let you know.. Since she already had 6 inches of cheese cloth hanging out her bum, I helped her out.. There was about a foot and a half in there! I know I know, too much info.. But it all comes with the territory of owning stupid animals 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Hahaha, I had a lab with a tube sock when I was a boy....I feel your pain!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HAHA! I know! It gets annoying when it's played a lot though  LOL!

Idk.  *snuffle*

Ok.. I'm off to bed.. Night all!
I have some pictures for y'all tomorrow too


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Skyla


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Hello again my friends!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi Alice!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Hi


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So Alice, my friend, when are you getting more Nubians??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I have a Nubian :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do u have a pic?  I love Nubians! I love my goats most of all though!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Skyla, I know you are not here anymore but I am sending strange dreams your way for getting that song stuck in my head!  every time I hear it it's stuck for at least a day!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Probably in about 2 months. I am also going to be helping a friend in the middle of kidding season, so I might just come back with a mini nubian doe next Spring. Maybe.


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

P.S. I cannot stand that fox song.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I kinda like it, it makes me laugh! I like any thing that can make me laugh 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Where are you Alice? (what state)


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Oregon  I guess I need to edit my profile!


----------



## goathiker

Dee, Barbara Gene is half a Nubian and Guinen is half a Nubian and Pandora is a quarter of a nubian so...I have 1 and 1/4 Nubians :rofl:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! That's almost half as many as I have lol! I need more!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Everyone needs more Nubians!

Reminding myself of... "Needs more cowbell!"


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

All the signs are telling me no.. So after searching far and wide I think I'm supposed to breed temperance to the kastdemur buck and retain a doeling.. I wonder if one day I will own a large farm of dairy goats?? 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Oh, I forgot, Pup is a quarter of a Nubian too.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want an all black doe named Pantera


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

I need to show you my friend's nubian... let me grab a picture...


----------



## goathiker

Pandora is pink. She's named for the movie Avatar.


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Mrs. Eleanor Rose on top of this page... I want a doe from her. She is being bred to a nigerian next month. I'm sure, if I am present at her kidding, she will pop out buckling quads... here's hoping she doesn't. http://www.goldenwoodfarm.com/2014-kids


----------



## goathiker

Munchies!!! I want Goldenwood ABE Godiva Truffle...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay pictures!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Hehe, she's pretty. And all of those babies are well loved, I'm sure of that.  Can't stinking wait for March. I get to go to her farm for a week and visit all of her gorgeous goaties and help with kidding. Third time I've said that, but I really am stinking excited.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Very cute goats! And oh yes Jill I want that one too! If I ever get a lamancha it will be that color lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

My personal favorite on that page (besides Ellie) is Goldenwood BSL Faline, mostly because I remember drooling over her when she was born earlier this year. I've been quite attached to both Ellie and Faline ever since they were born!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I like how it says "raising ADGA registered... Lamanchas" at the top of the page then the first pic is a Nubian lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

I know.  She's using the Nubian to bring some color into her LaMancha herd. 

I really need to stop staring at Ellie's page, though. I really will come home with a bottle baby if I keep doing that. But, you know what, I need a bottle baby anyhow. It gets lonely without one.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well if it's color she wants, she needs a cute buck! 









Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill, I like pandoras dorsal stripe, but where is her head? Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

She's impossible to take a picture of. I might have a younger one.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh! So tiny and cute! Do you have a lot of alpine in your herd?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Oh guys I just got the best news AND have a chance to do something really nice for my friend. So, now I am all giddy. :angelgoat:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have bad news Jill..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What are you going to do Alice?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

My does are all Alpine/Nubian experimental. Last year I bred them to an Alpine buck. This year I bred them to Dex


----------



## goathiker

What's up?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi Dex! I want to pet him! Maybe not now.. After breeding season..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well.. Since u told me coors light cans were bad for me I have taken up a liking for Bacardi lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

ewww :lol:


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Well... I'm not sure if it's possible yet... but I'm going to try and cover the rest of the money she needs for a trip she's going on.


----------



## goathiker

So where in Oregon are you Alice? I'm out near the Grand Ronde reservation.


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Personally... I find being nice like that really fun. Especially when it is for someone I really care about.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's great Alice, it always feels good to help a friend out


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

I'm near Eugene.


----------



## goathiker

It is fun to do that kind of stuff. Like the secret Santa thing on here.


----------



## goathiker

Ah, down the valley from me. You're about 2 hours away.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Secret Santa?? I can't think of Christmas yet! My birthday is in a week!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wish I was only 2 hours away from Jill.. Your lucky Alice!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

My birthday is in November.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Brrr.. November is cold!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Haha, yes, that's pretty cool.


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

December over here.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well looks like we almost have the rest of the year covered with birthdays!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Someone needs to pop in for October!


----------



## goathiker

My youngest daughter's is Christmas Day. My oldest son and grand child in January.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My cousin/ room mate is oct. but we need someone from here! Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no.. I got hiccups from these delicious garden fresh jalapeños...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Nah, she was my third, by then it's a vacation in the hospital.


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Hahaha, Jill!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Giving birth portrayed as a vaca.. That's a first.. No kids for me please!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

My sister has 9


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

My cousin has 11. I would like to have around 7.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My great grandparents on my dads dads side had 9 then my grandparents had 4, my dad had 2 and my brother already had 2 so I think I'm safe with none


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

My other sister has 9 as well, 6 of her own and 3 adopted.


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

I love babies! And kids! So I'm in trouble.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Pregnant people scare me lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

What does that even mean?


----------



## goathiker

That's okay, not everyone is cut out to be a parent.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The bellies.. There like aliens inside of people..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Everyone tells me I'd be a great mom.. I'm like ya.. If its furry I will be a great mom to it! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Look how Silver uses his litter box


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

What a smart white furry thing he is.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! My rats used to do that!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I kind of miss my old lab rat. I should get a pair of babies.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Rats are good pets 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

The Guinea Pigs are fun too. They squeal when ever you open the refrigerator.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Or when you try to trim their nails...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Oh that's easy, you rub banana on their chest and they're so worried about licking it off they don't notice what you're doing.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! Good one! It's like distracting a ferret for a blood draw!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

You guys talk to much :lol:


----------



## goathiker

:roll: ;-)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Going bowling! Night everyone!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Night Dee...I just got back from watching the maze runner


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Dee don't throw too many gutter balls.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha! You jinxed me Jill!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I always throw gutter balls!  :lol:

Morning all! 
Can I go back to sleep?! Lol *yawn*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have a happy muffin :laugh:


----------



## Chadwick

My goats were outside so much more than normal yesterday, they are so happy to be sheared! They are itching areas that they couldn't itch before!

I could only see their legs from below the knee down, now their legs look so long!


----------



## NubianFan

That muffin is hilarious Skyla!

Chad, who knew they had legs, it is like when my dad shaved his beard and my nephew was like 6 so he didn't ever remember him without a beard and he kept running around the house calling him needle chin.


----------



## NubianFan

Jill I do the banana trick with ferrets when I clip their nails only I use olive oil and I put it on their bellies. Works like a charm.


----------



## NubianFan

Y'all I am running away today to eat yummy food and explore the big city. And possibly take a side trek to a state park all about a mountain and a city park all about a river. Wheeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Enjoy yourself Leslie!

Chad, The alpacas did about the same things as your goats after they were shorn. I have to admit I don't miss shearing day one bit.


----------



## nchen7

Skyla, I want to pinch that muffin's cheek it's so cute!

Enjoy yourself Leslie!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL! I thought it was adorable too! I couldn't eat it, I put it back :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Adorable baby muffin! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I wish it wouldn't mold! I would keep it! It's so cheeky and adorable!


----------



## nchen7

Well, picture will have to do...

Just went to a garlic festival. Have to try not to breathe on anyone who wasn't at the festival. Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep.. *snuffle* 

Haha! Too funny!!


----------



## CritterCarnival

Oh gracious, went out to the barn this morning and found a "Sunday Morning Susprise"!! Brand new baby buckling, mini-Nubian!! I didn't think she was due for another week or so!!

He's soooo tiny!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh my!!  so adorable!!


----------



## nchen7

Congrats Kat! Momma did great. Baby is adorable!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Congrats Kat, he's adorable!


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Oh Kat, I knew I shouldn't have joined this forum again. I'm very tempted to go buy about ten million baby Nubians now. Darn it!


----------



## COgoatLover25

What's that Alice? You mean you need more Nubian cuteness! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Here are some pictures from our outing yesterday  Juby stole the show! :lol:
(and yes, she was in my lap for a while :lol: )


----------



## COgoatLover25

Aaaaaawwww  Jubys so adorable when she sits in your lap! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She was squishing my guts :lol: everyone thought it was soo funny lol!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I love the pic where she's laying on the ground :lol:


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Nubians!!!! I'm in love.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She's so strange! :lol: she did that like 4 times! She does it here all the time too! :roll: 
My sisters 4-H leader loved it! LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe!


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Eekity eek! You people are viciously mean.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:angel2:


----------



## ksalvagno

Skyla, she is too funny!


----------



## goathiker

Alice...


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Ugggghhh. Super cute, super duper cute.


----------



## CritterCarnival

Cute, cute, cute Alice! Yes, you need a bunch of these little things!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ksalvagno said:


> Skyla, she is too funny!


She's a ham that's for sure! She sure loved the attention! :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: :ROFL:


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Hey, that was mean! I'm not always an idiot, I promise!


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol:


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Oh boy... I found a Nubian doe in milk, with her two doelings, CAE and CL tested, producing 1 1/2 gallons of milk a day... 30 minutes away... oh boy...


----------



## COgoatLover25

AliceTheGoatLady said:


> Oh boy... I found a Nubian doe in milk, with her two doelings, CAE and CL tested, producing 1 1/2 gallons of milk a day... 30 minutes away... oh boy...


Registered?


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Nope... but that's not something I care about...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

FINALLY have it completely done! (Minus the Indian corn.. Have yet to find any out yet lol!)


----------



## Chadwick

We are 48 hrs after shearing and I can visibly see hair growth already! It amazing, not much but noticeable.....

They are playing what I call the 123 race game....they all sit in the barn and all at once they run out to the other side of the pasture, go around or on the bench then race back to the barn. Three seconds later they do it again, I love watching it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Crazy ain't it Chad?!


----------



## Chadwick

It's wild! I could watch it for as long as they do it! But I have to watch from the window cause as soon as they see me they quit!

Alice's favorite game is spin jumps then head butt, her and Sofie will play but Oliver wants no part of it! 

Jump and spin a few times then get on rocks facing each other and head butt, then do it again.....the girls love it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: it's so funny to watch them!! Hehe!


----------



## Chadwick

Do yours have any favorite games?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Juby likes to run and hop the fence lol! And they love their slide and rocks, but not stuff like your guys! Lol


----------



## Chadwick

That's odd I just assumed they all have games they play together! Mine play very specific games over and over, and have for at least 1.5-2 months!


----------



## Chadwick

Juby is a doll!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sooo tired.... I just woke up :coffee2:

In other news.... yes, my goats do like to play, but mostly only the babies. They race each other all day long, jump off rocks and stumps, and climb trees and dive bomb out of them. They really get some chest muscles going, climbing the trees so much :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, that was so not cool how you bailed on me last night.....


----------



## Chadwick

At what age do they stop? And how can I keep my goats from passing that age!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma, what is that thing doing.... showing the world it's existence? 
Yeah, um, well.... I was sleeping.... :lol: 

Decided on a name for her yet? A for sure one?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chadwick said:


> That's odd I just assumed they all have games they play together! Mine play very specific games over and over, and have for at least 1.5-2 months!


Oh mine run and play and such! Like Lacie's  but they don't really have games they play over and over like yours do! 



Chadwick said:


> Juby is a doll!


 she is!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Chadwick said:


> At what age do they stop? And how can I keep my goats from passing that age!


Mine are much more different than everyone elses. Mine stop playing when they hit 70-80lbs, sooo like 3 months old :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

You can sleep when you're dead.  And yeah, yeah it is.


----------



## NubianFan

I saw a skink and a baby ring neck snake today while picnicing at a state park. We had yummy seafood salad sandwiches, rice orzo and kale with pine nut salad for a side, and pastries for dessert. I held a buffalo horn and an elk antler, spied on the inside of an active honeybee hive, and picked a lemon. My daughter found the queen bee, found money already in the long range viewer and spied the river and the surrounding areas, found a puffball mushroom the size of a large grapefruit and caught the skink. My mom found beauty berries and buckeyes and sat in a gorillas hand.... OH and I found Sasquatch!!! quite the adventurous day.....


----------



## Emzi00

We went homecoming dress shopping today, I got cowboy boots to go with it. :lol: Mom said I couldn't go in sweatpants.


----------



## Chadwick

Sounds like a day for the books!


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

You should post a picture.


----------



## NubianFan

I will post a picture of sasquatch later, but I can't post a pic of mom sitting in the gorilla's hand. Unless I blur out her face or something.


----------



## Chadwick

Why ....is she against pictures or the internet?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. I'm thinking about another one.. This was the origional doe I was going to get before I got Temperance but she was injured when I went the farm.. What do Y'all think?








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Overall body looks nice... has she freshened yet?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She freshened this year in march so I'm hoping she hasn't re bred her yet cuz I wanna use my buck.. I don't even know if she still has her.. I just emailed her. According to the milk record online she still had her as of last month.. Unless she sold her and someone else is keeping up with the records? Idk I hope she is still available!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Is she huge or is that lady small?!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I believe she is just over a year I. That pic or close to a year. That lady is short but her goats are very large!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The further back you stand the bigger they look


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I already emailed her so I've pretty much decided if she's still available I'm going to get her! But this lady is so busy right now so she takes a bit to get back to emails 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's closer to you Lacie, you could pick her up for me! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Actually I think it would take me the same amount of time to get to willits as it would grass valley lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hope she's still available Dee! 

So, I figured out how to get the picky princess to eat her alfalfa :roll: it can't be in the same feeder that the grass hay was in! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha! Love those picky goats!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not sure love is the word I would use! :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

This is not what belongs in here! Silly OCD goats!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She's gonna have to learn to eat it out of the crate! Lol! The pigs are coming on Thursday and that is their water bucket lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just found her on someone else's website.. She doesn't have her anymore...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Ah, boo, so sorry


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Bla! I wish I had thought of her before.. Once I picked up Temper l totally just forgot about her..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Well that's what having a temper will do! Hahaha


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol well like I keep telling myself.. Everything happens for a reason. The right doe will come along. I guess there is a reasons he was injured the first time I went there and I'm just meant to have Temperance lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's a bummer  you'll find the right doe though!


----------



## goathiker

My Sunny has had 3 seizures today


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Has sunny had seizures before?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Oh Jill......prayers and good thoughts


----------



## NubianFan

I never post pictures of any of my family or myself on the internet. Well except my animal family.


----------



## goathiker

Yes but, they are getting more common. She has Canine Epileptoid Cramping Syndrome. It is most common in Border Terriers and has never been studied except once. It's showing up in more breeds rapidly though, I know several lab and Golden owners who's dogs have it. 3 Border Collies, and many Scotties. Sunny is the only Eskie though.


----------



## ksalvagno

Oh no Jill.  I hope everything will be ok.


----------



## ThreeHavens

I'll send up a prayer for Sunny tonight, Jill.


----------



## Trickyroo

Sorry to hear that Jill  One of my BCs has seizures , its terrible.
Everyone was a gm  So , the usual zonisamide and pheno.
Hate giving those meds. Heard that coconut oil helps though.
Haven't looked into that too much yet.


----------



## goathiker

It's not life threatening, just scary. Her hind legs cramp to her stomach and one of her front legs. Then her neck and back gets stiff, all her muscles are as tight as can be. She's completely awake asking for help and able to follow basic commands except she can't stand up. 

I've learned to roll her on her back and one by one stretch out and massage her legs. It seems to release the fit sooner.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So sorry Jill  I'll say a prayer for her


----------



## NubianFan

Poor Sunny, I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Trickyroo

Wow , that is scary ! I'm glad its not life threatening !
Its heartbreaking to see that though  My guy feels it coming on and her seeks me out and throws himself into my lap. I put a tiny cat bell on his collar and i can hear it when he shakes , so i know when he is having one if he can't make it to me in time. Its so scary to see , the poor things.


----------



## Trickyroo

Ive never heard of that type of seizure Jill ! I'll have to do some reading on that .


----------



## goathiker

I have a video of a lab but it's graphic...


----------



## NubianFan

Oh My YUM I got these Bertolli sausage tortas at Sam's club, they are like pots pies except filled with italian sausage, ricotta cheese and marinara sauce.... can we say heaven in a pie crust???


----------



## goathiker

Thanks everyone, I'm going to try changing her diet up a bit. It got worse when I got tired of the maggots in the garbage can this year and put everyone on a holisic expensive dog food for the summer. Some of my reading suggests a diet connection and when she was eating raw only one hind leg would cramp. So, she get hers raw and I'll leave the big dogs on the kibble. Maybe that will help.


----------



## Trickyroo

Good luck with the diet Jill , hope it works ! Let us know .


----------



## Chadwick

The worst part about that type of thing is not being able to fix it for them.


----------



## goathiker

Alright, I gotta go help tie the giant tarp on the house. It's supposed to rain on Monday. brb


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry you have to go through this with sunny Jill! I hope the food change helps..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey friends, I need to think of a herd name! Help me!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Pepper Palace Nubians


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol that's a long herd name! There won't be any room for the goats name!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You could do PPN


----------



## goathiker

Pirate's Lair


----------



## COgoatLover25

Dee, hope that doe is still available! She looks good! :thumbup:

Jill, Sorry to hear about Sunny :hug: Hope she gets better


----------



## Chadwick

Estatic California Caprines


----------



## COgoatLover25

Dee's Nubians :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> Dee, hope that doe is still available! She looks good! :thumbup:
> 
> Jill, Sorry to hear about Sunny :hug: Hope she gets better


I guess u didnt read the part where I found out someone else bought her 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I guess u didnt read the part where I found out someone else bought her
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yeah, I might have skipped through that part lol, sorry


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I was thinking something with like willow or valley, since I love willow trees and I live in a valley.. My last name is too long and stupid.. But I guess so is using willow trees in a goats name..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Wh wh what You don't like mine?


----------



## goathiker

Well, the ******* look is now complete. Junky trailer with a big tarp on top.


----------



## NubianFan

Peppertree Nubians


----------



## NubianFan

Pepper Valley Nubians


----------



## Chadwick

Chadwick said:


> Estatic California Caprines


I couldn't think of a fancy way to say California !!!


----------



## NubianFan

Willow Valley Dairy


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lol I was thinking something with like willow or valley, since I love willow trees and I live in a valley.. My last name is too long and stupid.. But I guess so is using willow trees in a goats name..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


How bout Willow Valley? that leaves you 17 spaces for names


----------



## ariella42

Is Willow Valley available?


----------



## NubianFan

Windy Willows Farm


----------



## Chadwick

But did you get the standard issue ******* blue tarp?


----------



## NubianFan

Then your goats could be WWF honey darling baby and people would think it was a wrestling goat


----------



## Chadwick

Willow hollow farm


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sounds nice  what if I move?? Haha! I'll be back in a sec..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Taco Tico Dairy Farm


----------



## NubianFan

Beerbelly Farms


----------



## NubianFan

Lost my marbles Farm


----------



## goathiker

Chadwick said:


> But did you get the standard issue ******* blue tarp?


Absolutely, we'll upgrade to the silver tarp when it gets cool out.


----------



## Chadwick

Then you have to move to a valley and plant a willow!


----------



## NubianFan

Sasquatch Hills Farm


----------



## NubianFan

The Tempermental Tarantula Dairy Farm


----------



## goathiker

Bacardi Bog


----------



## NubianFan

Milk and Mayhem Dairy Farm


----------



## goathiker

Critter Corner


----------



## NubianFan

Who cut the cheese? Dairy Farm


----------



## goathiker

Hooves in the Mist


----------



## Chadwick

Y'all see that **** go up that tree, over der by em goats farm


----------



## COgoatLover25

You guys are just trying to rack up a lot of pages before Dee gets back :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

:slapfloor: :ROFL: :laugh:


----------



## Chadwick

This is why I need a dairy, Chadwick means chads dairy! Plus there is a Chadwick's bog in Ireland


----------



## NubianFan

Nope That isn't it Farm


----------



## COgoatLover25

You know what I'm talkin bout! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

The Dubious Doe Farm


----------



## NubianFan

Not tonight honey I have a headache Farm


----------



## NubianFan

7 Billy Goats Gruff Farm


----------



## Chadwick

Dee goats dee goats!

Get it like fantasy island!


----------



## NubianFan

Wethered Wonderland Farms


----------



## COgoatLover25

You could look here Dee 

http://www.adga.org/index.php?optio...ticle&id=550:phppurgeherd&catid=1:latest-news


----------



## goathiker

The Ears Got it Farm


----------



## NubianFan

Do your ears hang low Farms


----------



## Chadwick

The farm on live oak lane


----------



## NubianFan

One pickle two pickle red pickle blue pickle Farms


----------



## goathiker

Goat Poverty Farm


----------



## NubianFan

I'll Be Back Farms


----------



## COgoatLover25

All Ears Farm :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

29 palms Farm


----------



## Chadwick

This ain't it farm


----------



## NubianFan

Cloven Clover Farms


----------



## goathiker

Burned up Acres


----------



## Chadwick

You want that farm down there past that one pine tree that leans way out over the road farm


----------



## ksalvagno

It's not a tumor farm (must say it like Arnold would)

See Spot Run Farm


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> 29 palms Farm


Palms? :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My goodness you guys!! :ROFL:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Maaah Farm :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

COgoatLover25 said:


> Palms? :ROFL:


Yeah it is a place in california


----------



## NubianFan

Show me the Doe!!!!!! Farms


----------



## goathiker

It's a Marine Base

Terror Acres


----------



## NubianFan

Where'd my Doe go? Farms


----------



## goathiker

California Dreamin'


----------



## COgoatLover25

What about the buck?!?! Farms :ROFL:


----------



## Chadwick

Still hollow farm


----------



## Chadwick

Ain't got no pail dairy


----------



## goathiker

Willow Whip Acre


----------



## NubianFan

Ok, ok, okay..... Lets be realistic here

Duct Tape and Baling Twine Acres....


----------



## COgoatLover25

The Milky Way Farm


----------



## Chadwick

In a van down by the river farm


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> Ok, ok, okay..... Lets be realistic here
> 
> Duct Tape and Baling Twine Acres....


What holds any normal goat person's place together ! :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> In a van down by the river farm


:ROFL::grin::laugh: :slapfloor:


----------



## goathiker

COgoatLover25 said:


> What holds any normal goat person's place together ! :ROFL:


Don't forget twisted wire bits


----------



## Chadwick

COgoatLover25 said:


> The Milky Way Farm


I kinda like that one!


----------



## Chadwick

She sold my goat farm


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> I kinda like that one!


I sorta thought it was half decent myself :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

She who eats ramen noodles in order to have animals Farm


----------



## NubianFan

He who allows goat to poop on his head Farm


----------



## COgoatLover25

Dairy Parlor Palace :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Udderly Spectacular Dairy


----------



## ariella42

Would you shut up! Farm

Wait, maybe that should be mine


----------



## NubianFan

Spilled Milk Dairy


----------



## goathiker

Batwings For Ears Farm


----------



## NubianFan

Never! Acres...


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Oy vey! You people filled 3+ pages in the time that I was gone!


----------



## Chadwick

Pipsqueeks heaven valley farms


----------



## NubianFan

Can't contain us Farm


----------



## goathiker

Spider Valley


----------



## NubianFan

Plastered Goat Maid Acres


----------



## COgoatLover25

PikPockets Farm


----------



## Chadwick

Alice you should see what happens when no one knows what HARRP is!!!

Member dat?


----------



## NubianFan

Kick the bucket Dairy


----------



## NubianFan

Inbred Acres


----------



## COgoatLover25

Crazy Farm


----------



## Chadwick

A touch of hoof dairy


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

What in the heck are you all doing?


----------



## COgoatLover25

AliceTheGoatLady said:


> What in the heck are you all doing?


We're trying to help Dee think of a herd name


----------



## Chadwick

Hobbles and hens milk and eggs


----------



## NubianFan

Crazy Kid Farm


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lollipop acres :lol:


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

A touch of hoof makes me think the milk contains hoof dirt...


----------



## NubianFan

Don't Cry Dairy Farm


----------



## NubianFan

Ok ok lets not over think this.......


----------



## COgoatLover25

Deelittle Farms


----------



## NubianFan

Darling Dee Drank a Dram of Delicious Dairy Nubian Farm.....


----------



## Chadwick

It'll filter out farm


----------



## NubianFan

Deelightful! Farms


----------



## goathiker

Pellets and Whiskers


----------



## NubianFan

Don't curdle my milk Dairy Farm


----------



## Chadwick

Nice iliteration!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Berries and Bleats Farm


----------



## goathiker

NubianFan said:


> Deelightful! Farms


That one's good


----------



## COgoatLover25

Silver Star Farm


----------



## NubianFan

Dang it I gotta go Farms


----------



## NubianFan

Till I see you again Farms


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Deelightful! Farms


I like that one too!!


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter is sleepy Farms


----------



## Chadwick

Goodnight farms


----------



## goathiker

Out of Beer Acre


----------



## NubianFan

Good night to you all Farms


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm bored Farms


----------



## Chadwick

You could clean your room farms


----------



## goathiker

ttyl Leslie farm


----------



## Chadwick

You could read a book farms


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good night Leslie farm


----------



## Chadwick

Lame things parents suggest farms


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg that was great! I wish I was hear for all that! And there were actually some good ideas too!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Chadwick said:


> You could clean your room farms


That's a Totally Lame Suggestion Farms :ROFL:


----------



## Chadwick

Did you read my next two farms


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Leslie! You had a lot of great ideas! Beer belly farms :ROFL:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do you think anyone ever used "happy" in a farm name? Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

I don't see why you couldn't


----------



## goathiker

Sure, there's quite a few actually. Like Happy Valley.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Although I also would like something unique.. How do u think kastdemurs came up with that name? It sounds so regal


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh we have a creek too!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Wow, a creek is good for another 2 pages. Do you have a swamp? That might be worth a couple 3.

I think everyone bailed but me.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How about dry creek acres lol! Cuz if we don't get some rain soon were gonna be dry!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No swamp but we have a mud pit for 4 wheelin in the winter.. Tho the mud pit is dry right now so it's just a few ditches and hills lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I thought about doing Skeeter Creek for a while.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's cute Jill


----------



## goathiker

I'm stuck between Skeeter Creek, Patchwork Acre, or Beach*Bum's


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I like beach bums! Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like the first and the last the best!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

We could use hill too! I actually live on a hill in a valley with a creek! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Okay, that helps a lot really. Thanks.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But its all so generic.. I want to be regal like kastdemur lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't want my goats to sound cute, I want them to sound superior! Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Okay, phew, I'm back!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Just in time to help me think of a herd name 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Hill in Italian is Eminenza in Swahili it is mlima.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Mlima? Is the m silent or something? That's a weird word..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Cherry Valley Creek Nubians
Delightful Dairy Ranch
Dear Little Goats Farm
CherryBell Valley 
Leaping Caprine Ranch

Just off of the top of my head. None of them really mean anything. They are just cute.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol very cute! Look back 5 posts lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Dalbakke Nubians 

Dal means valley in Danish and bakke means hill.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Cool! Now were talkin!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Oh oops! But cute is good!


----------



## goathiker

The M is pronounced like a K...K'lika


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Oh... Dalbakke Dairy. I'm liking it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Anyone know German? My fam is German so I think that might suit better?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Richoche River Farms... if you enjoy shooting water. Hehe.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I might hurt the fish??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

TalHügel Ziegen Nubians

Tal means valley, Hugel means hill, Ziegen means goats.  In German.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ha! I love it!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Although I'm liking TalHugel Nubians better than the whole mouthful.


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Good! Google Translate can do amazing things.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya! I like it! Too bad I can't use the cool ü


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

übersetzt Is Willow Valley


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm trying to learn how to set her up still... Lol!








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh and Obsidian is feeling much better! He never used to stand on his hind legs before!








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## russellp

The Mars family, of M&M fame, has several dairy farms around the country that are named after candy bars. The farm near Pulaski, TN is named The Milky Way Farm. We used to be allowed to hunt on the property, years ago. It is a beautiful place.


Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## nchen7

boy you guys can really yammer on about herd names! lol.

just had some long time friends over for dinner. haven't seen them in years! great to catch up with old friends!!


----------



## nchen7

Jill, I hope the change in diet helps Sunny out.


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

I'm so excited for nothing.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

russellp said:


> The Mars family, of M&M fame, has several dairy farms around the country that are named after candy bars. The farm near Pulaski, TN is named The Milky Way Farm. We used to be allowed to hunt on the property, years ago. It is a beautiful place.
> 
> Russell P. Hammonds


I wish I could afford a big ranch with a nice property and barn!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Me too.


----------



## goathiker

Some of those herd names were great. I particularly liked Batwing Ear Farm


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How to get rich with a low paying job and goats that eat all ur money lol!



Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Actually I think it would take me the same amount of time to get to willits as it would grass valley lol
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Sorry for butting in, but Willits caught my attention. My old stomping grounds. Had my first goats there......many years ago.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's where I got my first milking doe!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Are you still n CA?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> That's where I got my first milking doe!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Really?! Small world.


----------



## glndg

Shhh...yes. And I am closer to Lacie than you are. :shades:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol yay! A local!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

:hi5:


HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lol yay! A local!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yup! :hi5:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What kinda goats do u have?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> What kinda goats do u have?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Three Nigerians does.
Back then, my brother and I each had a Saanen. A friend and I owned a pair of Pygmies.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nigies are so cute! I just gave away my Nygmy and I still have 1 Pygmy doe. The dwarf breeds don't really fit n my herd but I kept this little doe cuz I dont think she could find a good home anywhere else.. She's not tame at all..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Are you trying to steal my cousin? Which reminds me Vicki, I'm so sorry I haven't gotten back to you. I took on a lot all at once.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is she really your cousin??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> Are you trying to steal my cousin? Which reminds me Vicki, I'm so sorry I haven't gotten back to you. I took on a lot all at once.


That's okay, cousin. I just figured that you had disowned me.:crazy:


----------



## goathiker

Not at all, it had just gotten to the point of being sad and I didn't know how to appologise. 

She;s the only cousin I have and that that's the truth Dee.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have lots of cousins! I know how to be a good cousin if you need a new one!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I have lots of cousins! I know how to be a good cousin if you need a new one!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


We can share!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! Cyber family! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> Well, maybe she WAS the only cousin I had...


Oh, of course you're still my cousin.:grin:


----------



## glndg

Got to get some sleep. Up early tomorrow. Night.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Vicki! Think happy thoughts! Pray, relax.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok Jill, where was I? Golden acres, Quicksilver farm..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Night Vicki! Think happy thoughts! Pray, relax.
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Thanks! I will.


----------



## goathiker

Malachite creek


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Vicki


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I live near the Quicksilver hills


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Malachite creek


Is that like malamute "feces" lol!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

No, it's a semi precious gem, very pretty really.


----------



## goathiker

Um Quick Silver is poison you know.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh I live very close to the creek where poppy jasper is found! That's a pretty rock!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well the mines have been closed down for hundreds of years.. And the I'm on the hill next to the quicksilver hills lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Oh, I just meant it might not be a good image. I used to live in the old office of a Mercury mine. It was interesting, especially all the air shats drilled 400 feet down all over the place. Everything was still there to make the mine run.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh ya.. Good thinking lol! My BF suggested "rusty farms" I said who is gonna buy a rusty farms goat?? Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, doesn't sound very yummy really...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I'm not selling meat goats! Lol I want them to sound elegant not yummy :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lonely.. I am so lonely!..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Sure sure you are. I have to look at other stuff sometimes


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! Friend!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I know a secret that could be of benefit to you Hehehe.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Are you gonna tell me or is it too big of a secret??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Does it have to do with me getting another doe? Cuz that's what I really want for my birthday!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I have to ask Vicki first :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Vicki is gone! She won't mind, we're cousins!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You can't keep things from me that will benefit me! I really need benefits right now! Haha!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Pstttt, don't we all...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well atleast I love my goats! It's so much better than when I had that noisy one that I couldn't stand! I love having only goats that I love!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I have 2 boarders here but, they always pay on time and come help work the herd when it's time for shots or healthcare. I really can't complain.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I would have boarders if I could but technically I I don't own the property yet.. Everything has to go through the "land lady" and she's pretty strict..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That rainbow shelter behind me is where the does hang out now for shade but they also have a small enclosed shelter for when it rains.. I just wish I could make the big one enclosed for them.. Cuz the small one is very small, they all fit in it but I'd love the, to Have more room..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, that's one good thing about this place. Crappy as it is, it is mine :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh and e sheet metal on the ground is the top of the shelter that flew off.. Still haven't put it back yet..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Look at my sad goats to the right in their drought destroyed land! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

My goats love jumping around on my DH tin collection. I have sheets of it placed in strategic places so I can tell when they get out.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol my 7 month old doe likes to lump on the shelter but has never made it over the fence!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Alright, I had to find something nice to watch. I'm studying couples you never want to meet this week. You know who leave you dead...Not much fun.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That doesn't sound fun at all.. I wish I could sleep.. I got tomorrow off and I don't want to sleep n.. I want to do stuff! Soo much stuff around here to do and I never get it done! I need a partner in crime!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, so do I. DH's sleeping, I'll see him for 2 1/2 minutes in the morning. Then I'm on my own for 14 hours. I keep trying to make freinds close to me but, my efforts fall flat. Guess they can sense I was born in Cali


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have a girlfriend that would be perfect to take care of my animals while I'm at work, if only she could hold a part time job to pay the rent lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, that happens. I could go get a low paying part job pretty easy but, it would cost more in gas than I got back. Plus if I could get this little farm under control we'd do much better with me here. It's just hard to be motivated when you're alone all the time.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wish I could make a living from my little farm.. Not much going on here though..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

No living to be made here but I could grow a lot of food. DH does fine on his own, my experience means I'd have to go back to work in a commercial kitchen to make anything and my body can't do it anymore. It's a heavy job under a big mental load. I'll get this little place going. I just needed the people I have to talk to now, finally. 

Which reminds me CHAD, my tiller is about ready to throw a rod, is the dang thing going to kill me?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Food takes time to grow though.. And can't really be done year round unless you have a great indoor facility!.. Where is chad?? I don't see him!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Storage girl, gots to do the whole thing. Some things will grow year round here, some will winter over., and others will seed themselves. Chad isn't here yet but, he'll see it in the morning.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol.. I forget they read everything we say at night..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Kind of creepy isn't it. You can search your name and see where people asked you stuff too.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol ha ha I doubt anyone asked me stuff! What if I name it after my grandfather, "Frank's Hill" Nubians 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Did your grandpa like your goats?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He never met them.. He loved the farm life though


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

So you could dedicate each one to him. Call it Frank's, which takes up very little room. Then they would all be named like Frank's on Top of the World. The farm it's self can be named anything that matches your herd name. So, send in Frank's and then call the farm something like Frank's Legacy Farm.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I've always wanted to dedicate something to him.. But never had anything important enough.. He passed 12 yrs ago and this is the most gratifying thing I have thought if the dedicate to him.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I think it's a great idea.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Then I wonder.. Would he prefer his first or last name.. I like his first name cuz its short and to me it means something, but a last name really carries on a name.. But like I wait our last name is long and not epic lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I doubt he would care at his point. His last name would dedicate them to the family, not him personally. This is for you...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya I do like the personal first name.. It's the only one that has really stuck so far and made me think about it so much. Grandpa was awesome 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Well, then do it...When you name a baby after a person you use their personal name not their family name. If these are your babies they will ALL be named after him.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Sorry meant family not first.


----------



## nchen7

goathiker said:


> Alright, I had to find something nice to watch. I'm studying couples you never want to meet this week. You know who leave you dead...Not much fun.


why are you studying scary couples? have you encountered paul bernardo and karla homolka? they're infamous around here....


----------



## Emzi00

Dee, do you need me to show you how to set up a goat. I can have one pretty looking in less than ten seconds. :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> I keep trying to make freinds close to me but, my efforts fall flat


Know the feeling exactly. Being alone all the time is no fun.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My sister are the face off my muffin!!


----------



## Emzi00

Can I eat the rest? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You could have.. She threw it out!!


----------



## thegoatgirl

Poor muffin


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know.. So sad.. It was such a cute, happy muffin...


----------



## thegoatgirl

Lol!


----------



## thegoatgirl

This thread is always so active....it's weird to see it so quite! :book:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah, it's pretty quiet in the mornings


----------



## Emzi00

So I got a slightly better picture of Ellie today.  From the little bit of work I did with her today I can tell she'll do really good showing next year. I should be able to get a good picture by the end of the month. You know the fancy goats that's rump is perfectly level when set up and pinched down? She's one of them.  I'm really liking her, she's such a sweetheart.


----------



## nchen7

Emma, I know Lacie's not a big fan of her, but I think she's adorable! are you breeding her this year?


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah I'll breed her this year, she's 80 pounds and 5 1/2 months. :lol: She's not even chunky, just a big frame to grow into. I don't really like dry yearlings.


----------



## nchen7

big girl!! can't wait to see those babies!


----------



## Emzi00

The kids should turn out nicely.  I can't wait to see all the fun colors I get. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She's so pretty Emma  I like her  and her face is adorable!! 
Can't wait to see her kids! 
I planing on breeding two of my kids from this year.. We'll see come late Nov./Dec. how they look


----------



## nchen7

oh yes! very colourful goats you have. I do like the black.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Morning anybody and everybody :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugh.. I'm such an idiot! Got all my registration papers back.. And an error report for Gracie... I marked her with airplane ears! :GAAH:


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ugh.. I'm such an idiot! Got all my registration papers back.. And an error report for Gracie... I marked her with airplane ears! :GAAH:


Really? :ROFL:


----------



## thegoatgirl

Airplane ears?! Gracie has airplane ears??

Haha, just joking  

Morning COGoatLover! :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep... :doh:


----------



## Emzi00

Morning Lindsay.  Shouldn't you be at school doing school stuff?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Airplane??!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Morning Lindsay.  Shouldn't you be at school doing school stuff?


Shouldn't you?


----------



## thegoatgirl

Ooooh, Skyla, you are in trouuuubleee.......


----------



## thegoatgirl

I pity those who are not home-schooled. Ah, the freedom! The joy! The ability to take long (often unneeded) breaks to check your posts on TGS! 

:ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> Shouldn't you?


Sure, if you want me to get everyone sick.


----------



## thegoatgirl

^Yup, I am  Thankfully!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Sure, if you want me to get everyone sick.


Tis the season :lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl

No offense to anyone who goes to public school....just my preference by far


----------



## thegoatgirl

Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

I still check out and take long, unneeded breaks during school. :lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl

Haha! Hey, we goat people have responsibilities.....


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> Tis the season :lol:


I get sick once a year for like a week. :lol: It's usually not around this time though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Emzi00 said:


> Dee, do you need me to show you how to set up a goat. I can have one pretty looking in less than ten seconds. :lol:


Yes please! 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

thegoatgirl said:


> No offense to anyone who goes to public school....just my preference by far


I go to public school and totally agree with you. :thumbup:


----------



## Emzi00

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Yes please!


I'll get around to it eventually. :lol: It's not too hard, just takes practice.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Woot! Homeschoolers Rock!  lol!

Whew! Got that whole mess fixed  they are sending me her papers ASAP


----------



## thegoatgirl

Emma, you are lucky!! I have a really sensitive stomach, so if I have really bad allergies or something like that I'll start throwing up. When other people have mild colds, I'll be projectile vomiting into a bucket  

And the thing is, whatever I've eaten before that I won't want to eat for another year or so.

Half of my favorite foods are off the list.... :sigh: But, the upside is, I have an excuse not to eat the yucky stuff. I've gotten quite good at the "I got sick right after eating that" excuse, LOL!


----------



## COgoatLover25

lol


----------



## thegoatgirl

:ROFL: :ROFL: Love it!


----------



## Emzi00

When I get sick it's really bad though, I don't ever go to school when I'm feeling like I'm getting sick because I'll be miserable by the end of the day.
I used to be like that when I was younger, I haven't eaten pistachios in forever because of it. I haven't thrown up in years though, so I haven't ruined any foods recently, knock on wood. It really sucks though.
I make up for not getting sick with killer migraines, anxiety attacks, and all the other crap I don't feel like mentioning. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> lol


I hate this so much....


----------



## thegoatgirl

I feel for you! It's the same way with me. Everyone else is blowing their noses and walking around fine, and I'm hobbling out to milk  Chicken Pox was THE WORST experience. Ever. Seriously.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> I hate this so much....


But, but why?


----------



## thegoatgirl

Yeeesss. We must know why.


----------



## Emzi00

thegoatgirl said:


> I feel for you! It's the same way with me. Everyone else is blowing their noses and walking around fine, and I'm hobbling out to milk  Chicken Pox was THE WORST experience. Ever. Seriously.


I imagine. I had gotten bacterial meningitis after I fractured my skull when I was two, spinal taps suck. At least I got a finger puppet out of it, lol.


----------



## COgoatLover25

lol


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> But, but why?


Let's just say that I've had a lot of really bad experiences in my life so far..


----------



## COgoatLover25

How'd you fracture your skull Emma? Geesh, the worst thing that ever happened to me was a broken leg :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> How'd you fracture your skull Emma? Geesh, the worst thing that ever happened to me was a broken leg :lol:


I fell out of a tree fort. :lol: I've had many near death experiences, can't tell you how many times I've almost been run over.


----------



## thegoatgirl

Ooouuch. That must have hurt!

I've had a lot of injuries, but I've never actually broken a bone, that I knew about. I fell off the double mini learning to do fulls, and apparently shattered my elbow, but had no idea and ignored it.

I've also stepped on two nails, sliced my ankle open form one side to the other on a T-post, dropped a bent knife into my toe......yeah. Let's stop there.


----------



## thegoatgirl

Lindsey, count yourself lucky! When you break something you get the exscuse of, "I can't move." When you get cut, or punctured, your parents say, "Get over it, it'll heal soon."
Or at least mine did.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh sheesh! I think my neighbor has a goat that is either being killed or very in heat.. I just ran outside to see if my goats were dying and the sound was coming from the other direction.. I didn't even know my neighbors had goats..

Geeze Emma, you are so young to have so many ailments... 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

thegoatgirl said:


> Lindsey, count yourself lucky! When you break something you get the exscuse of, "I can't move." When you get cut, or punctured, your parents say, "Get over it, it'll heal soon."
> Or at least mine did.


Yeah, I pretty much got put in my bed and told to stay there :lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl

:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I hate this so much....


I agree.. :/
my iPod won't let me on this thread using safari so I can't like it


----------



## Emzi00

thegoatgirl said:


> Lindsey, count yourself lucky! When you break something you get the exscuse of, "I can't move." When you get cut, or punctured, your parents say, "Get over it, it'll heal soon."
> Or at least mine did.


Most of the time yes, unless you have a cut down to the bone and need stitches, etc. Note that it was my thumb, and it wasn't on purpose. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

It's nothing new Dee, life has been crap forever. Wonder why I'm into goats and horses? They're pretty reliable.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Most of the time yes, unless you have a cut down to the bone and need stitches, etc. Note that it was my thumb, and it wasn't on purpose. :lol:


Ouch...


----------



## thegoatgirl

My parents are very much "Let is heal naturally" folks. I've been to the doctor twice, once when I was a baby and once to get my tetanus shot right after I stepped on the first nail.
Now, I don't really have a problem with that, because I'm very much a home-body. But still.

Maybe that's why I'm over protective of my goats? Hmm? Maybe?


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> Ouch...


My life is really interesting, isn't it? :slapfloor:


----------



## thegoatgirl

:laugh:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> My life is really interesting, isn't it? :slapfloor:


Painful is the word I'd use :lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl

^Agreed!


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> Painful is the word I'd use :lol:


Life is pain, with a dash of fun. :lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl

Weird, my mom says the exact same thing ALL THE TIME. :lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl

Who wants to see the dam and sire of a kid I may reserve for next year?


----------



## Emzi00

I do.  Names too please!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me me!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm so hungry! I haven't even had breakfast yet.. 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## thegoatgirl

Okaaay. I know, I disappeared off the face of the earth for a while. Sorry:

Dam: Loughlin's Armand Fame AI
DS- ++*B Willow Run LA Armand
DD-Loughlin's Fiona








As a one month-old kid.

Sire: CH *B Windrush Farms IRS Charmer
SS-Iron-Rod ET Sherrif
SD-Angel-Prairie Dutch Cinnamon








As a two year old.


----------



## thegoatgirl

She's paternal half-sister to GCH Willow-Run Armand Rishona, 4x Natn'l GCH!! 









And here's Fame's dam:


----------



## thegoatgirl

And the reason why I disappeared? We just sold 20 of our meat sheep. Soooo glad to see all of those guys GONE!!


----------



## Emzi00

Fancy.  Charmer isn't really my style but still really nice.


----------



## thegoatgirl

Just wondering, why not? He was this year's Natn'l Premier Sire. Personally, I really like Fame's dam, Fiona.


----------



## Emzi00

He's a bit too refined for my liking, I'm picky. :lol: He's a nice buck, and has a ton of nice daughters, just not my style. 

I want to have Alpine Valley, Sweet Dreams, and Sodium Oaks lines in my herd, that combination should be pretty sweet.


----------



## thegoatgirl

I see what you mean  I'm focusing more on udders right now, so if I get that buckling I'm hoping he'll do well.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think he's gorgeous! And I love his beard! But what do I know about alpines? Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I don't have anybody fresh yet, so I don't know where I stand with udders yet. All FF and an unproven buck, this is going to be fun. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

This is my style. :greengrin:


----------



## thegoatgirl

:lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Charmer is still young, he will fill in, I still really like him 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## thegoatgirl

That is a gorgeous buck! Here's Charmer as a three yr old:


----------



## ariella42

I might be putting down a reservation for a Charmer doeling soon. I'm going to go out there this weekend to see everyone in person, though


----------



## thegoatgirl

Funny, because they look really similar....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I found one for chad whenever he gets here!
It's a Nugora! She's cute! And her sire














Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## thegoatgirl

Oooh, Ariella (can't tell you how weird it is to see my name!), you need to tell us all about it if you do


----------



## ariella42

I will  I knew a number of girls with names that were variations of Ariella in college, but my undergrad university had a lot of Jews. Since I moved back South, I have yet to meet another


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> This is my style. :greengrin:


:drool:


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> :drool:


You like? :lol: He's my most favorite ever.


----------



## thegoatgirl

I've met zero people with my name...so kinda weird to see it online, LOL!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> You like? :lol: He's my most favorite ever.


Me like a lot lol


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> Me like a lot lol


Have you heard of Sasin? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You guys and your minor injuries  :lol: And Risk :tears: *sniffles* I miss him  
BUT him and Coup should cross nicely. I'm going to have to ask if Fantastic Chief was ever collected :chin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma, big if, but if she gets some Villain kids, should I snatch one? (Falcons dad)
Maybe even a Bid baby?


----------



## Emzi00

You call almost dying minor? :lol:
Coup and Risk? You're making that happen?


----------



## thegoatgirl

Folks, I gotta go....trimming hooves!
TTYL :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Emma, big if, but if she gets some Villain kids, should I snatch one? (Falcons dad)
> Maybe even a Bid baby?


I know who Villain was. :lol: Well, if she plans on selling them instead of keeping them, yeah. Otherwise she needs anything born that hasn't been tainted yet.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Have you heard of Sasin? :lol:


Didn't you mention him once before?


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> Didn't you mention him once before?


:doh: May I please slap you?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> :doh: May I please slap you?


Nah, I just got kicked by a horse so I'd prefer if you didn't :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> You call almost dying minor? :lol:
> Coup and Risk? You're making that happen?


Emma, I almost die all the time, you get used to it :lol: :ROFL:

Next year  Even if it takes 10 straws :lol: We'll start in August :lol: I'm keeping CoupXEmperor buck and doe if she has them, and using the buck on the entire herd next fall, Coup will more than likely be AI'd to Risk, Falcon, or someone else for the 2016 kids.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Emma, I almost die all the time, you get used to it :lol: :ROFL:
> 
> Next year  Even if it takes 10 straws :lol: We'll start in August :lol: I'm keeping CoupXEmperor buck and doe if she has them, and using the buck on the entire herd next fall, Coup will more than likely be AI'd to Risk, Falcon, or someone else for the 2016 kids.


I almost die as much as you and I'm still not used to it. :lol:

So you're bringing sexy back...I want in.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> So you're bringing sexy back...I want in.....


Please do elaborate :shades:


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> Nah, I just got kicked by a horse so I'd prefer if you didn't :lol:


Unless you broke something or got a concussion I don't care, and if you did I care even less. :lol: You should know.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Unless you broke something or got a concussion I don't care, and if you did I care even less. :lol: You should know.


OK, OK, I admit...it was only a mini...:lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I miss my boer! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Please do elaborate :shades:


So, if/when you AI Coup to Risk, or whoever, I assume that you want a buck from that too, and maybe Kristi wants one because you guys are like friends and stuff, so I come after that. :lol: And add in an Emperor son as well... I want some sexy goats too.


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> OK, OK, I admit...it was only a mini...:lol:


That doesn't count. :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> That doesn't count. :lol:


It does when he kicks you in the shoulder like a little snot :lol: now I have like a little imprint tattoo! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> So, if/when you AI Coup to Risk, or whoever, I assume that you want a buck from that too, and maybe Kristi wants one because you guys are like friends and stuff, so I come after that. :lol: And add in an Emperor son as well... I want some sexy goats too.


So are you saying you want a buck from Coup and Emperor?

And yes I'll be keeping resulting kids from the AI :lol: if I get like triplets of the same sex, I'll part with one doe or two bucks :lol:
She can get her own Risk babies! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> It does when he kicks you in the shoulder like a little snot :lol: now I have like a little imprint tattoo! :lol:


Ha! Get kicked by my cow horse, Prissy! Lets see if you live through it ! :ROFL: Talk about POWER in the rear end, good god! When the ground is soft you can see every spot where she took off running, leaves about 6-8" dents in the ground when she launchs off. She can spin on a dime and drag cows backwards up the side of a cliff :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I don't know... :chin: I want a Emperor baby at some point.

So tell Coup that she needs to have me a Risk baby, because I definitely want one of those! We're pulling for quads here. :lol:
You're so nice! Lol


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ha! Get kicked by my cow horse, Prissy! Lets see if you live through it ! :ROFL: Talk about POWER in the rear end, good god! When the ground is soft you can see every spot where she took off running, leaves about 6-8" dents in the ground when she launchs off. She can spin on a dime and drag cows backwards up the side of a cliff :lol:


Remind me to never mess with your horses. :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I wonder if I'll get a bunch of Wailea's from Coup and Risk :chin: same body, and milk ability, plus the similarities in color/markings...


----------



## Emzi00

I want a Wailea.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'll take 10 :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

I'll take like 20, you can't ever have enough really..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

This is true, so really what you want is a buck! Then you can make all the Wailea's you want


----------



## Emzi00

Yep, I do. Took you long enough to figure that out. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, sometimes you have to say it plain as day. Wishy washy isn't a definite thing sometimes! :lol:

M'kay, so 2016 Risk buck for Emma? That will cost you more than a Babette baby, you know this right?


----------



## Emzi00

Ms. Lacie, I want a BUCK. Clear enough? :lol:

Yes, 2016 Risk buck for Emma for sure, 100%. And Edna or Babs should be bred to Emperor so I can have a buck that's an SOS grandson too.  
And yes, of course. But we're friends so if you charge me an outrageous price I _will_ slap you, hard.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Candy....


----------



## Emzi00

I hate my brother, but he's bringing me food so I won't mentally kill him today. :lol: I'm hungry.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, Babs is going on Nov. 1st to get bred to Emp. So any bucks from her are available, I only want one doe kid from her.

A Risk buck would be pretty expensive because I know it'll take a few tries, and those straws aren't very common or cheap! But it's not gonna be like $1500 though


----------



## COgoatLover25

My brothers aren't that bad lol guess I'm lucky cause the ones gonna teach me how to weld


----------



## Emzi00

Right, and if you make me pay like $1500 I will slap you _hard._ :lol: Yeah, I get that it's not going to be cheap.

Still thinking about a buck out of Babs, we'll see.


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> My brothers aren't that bad lol guess I'm lucky cause the ones gonna teach me how to weld


Welding is fun.  What kind of welding? Stick, wire, etc?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Welding is fun.  What kind of welding? Stick, wire, etc?


I have no idea but he has like 2 different welding machines so should be fun :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

A Risk buck will be about $800... then there's the $380-400 shipping.


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> I have no idea but he has like 2 different welding machines so should be fun :lol:


We stick weld at school, and my dad has a wire welder so I can do both. It's lots of fun. I like it because it's like drawing but you can actually make a living off it.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> A Risk buck will be about $800... then there's the $380-400 shipping.


Sounds pretty darn good for a buck that's sired by something that's been dead for a couple decades. But good lord that's a lot for shipping. I guess I don't have to slap you though...but I probably will anyway..


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> We stick weld at school, and my dad has a wire welder so I can do both. It's lots of fun. I like it because it's like drawing but you can actually make a living off it.


Cool, so which do you like better wire or stick ?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That what I hope it'll cost. I haven't talked to her about how much straws are yet. Shouldn't be more than $300 each... if they are $300 each and it takes two, I'll probably want $1000 for him. We'll cross that bridge when we come to it though :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My buck and wether are fighting for my attention so I jumped in the bed of a huge old dodge dump truck and what a sight to behold, my 200# wether jumped up after me! I have never seen his big lazy butt jump that high! It was cute cuz then he was lookin at the buck like "haha I got mom"


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

So who I really need to be slapping is Kristi then. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> Cool, so which do you like better wire or stick ?


I've done a lot more stick welding than wire so I can't really say...


----------



## NubianFan

You guys get a little scary when you start talking Risk and Wailea


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, it's pretty risky business  that's what I'll be naming my buck by the way, Emma :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

You should see us when we talk Andretti or Dale... :lol:

I'm still liking Baby Grey.


----------



## nchen7

Emma, seems like you maybe doing a lot of slapping in the near future.....


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, I really hope that I don't have to though. :lol: Well, I'll do it anyway just because Lacie annoys me sometimes..


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Hi.  Do you all ever stop talking on this thing?


----------



## thegoatgirl

No, I don't think they do.....

Yeah, I'm back


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm hungry! And I got too hot to be out playing with my goats anymore 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

So I need Lacie.... :lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl

I'm hungry too...my mom maid pizza for lunch, and last time I ate that I threw up for three days straight (see above posts). Sooo, yeah, not eating that. I'm waiting to see what we're having for dinner right now...

I'm currently memorizing showmanship questions. Next year is my last year as an Intermediate, and I want to be prepared.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm not a big pizza fan.. I'm thinking about making a smoothie to cool off..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## thegoatgirl

Emma, why do you need Lacie?


----------



## thegoatgirl

Neither do I, right now, LOL!


----------



## Emzi00

Ooooh, I love showmanship. Next year I'll be a Senior, more competition is great.


----------



## thegoatgirl

Yeah, agreed! I've always gotten top five in my class, normally there are about 25 kids. Actually, at the shows I go too, there are only a few Seniors, and competition is fierce, LOL. I doubt I'll place.


----------



## Emzi00

thegoatgirl said:


> Emma, why do you need Lacie?


Because I need to discuss with her dairy character when it comes to a shorter bodied animal and so she can make me feel better. :lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl

Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Competition here isn't really serious until you're a senior, but it's always a big class. I've always placed third or higher. 

You'll do great Ariella! I have no doubt. What kind of questions are you studying? I'll quiz you if you want, lol.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Where do I find someone that wants to show goats but not own them? I need someone to show my goats for me!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Ugh, Bear is getting rank. My hands are sticky and smelly from trimming hooves.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Blah! Showmanship.. 
I hate it! 

So, the goats like bent a part of the fence nearly in half.. Mocha realized it's only a hop and a skip for her to pretty much walk over it and and eat the same leaves that are in the pen :roll: :lol: she's so silly!


----------



## thegoatgirl

Aw, thanks :hug: Amount of points given to general appearance, mammary systems, young stock, ect., ect., and body parts


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Where do I find someone that wants to show goats but not own them? I need someone to show my goats for me!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


4-H'ers


----------



## Emzi00

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Where do I find someone that wants to show goats but not own them? I need someone to show my goats for me!


But showing is fun! Just do it yourself!


----------



## thegoatgirl

Skyla! Hating showmanship! *Gasp* How could you?!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wish I could.. I don't have time.. Where do I look for 4hers?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## thegoatgirl

Bear is just now getting stinky?! My former buck never went OUT of rut! And his kids start stinking at three months! LUCKY!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes! I hate it! I hate being under pressure and being the one judged even though I can do it  I'm the same way with equitation classes when I showed horses.. Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I wish I could.. I don't have time.. Where do I look for 4hers?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Post an add at your local feed store or on CL.. Maybe call the extension office and see if they know anyone looking for goats to show...


----------



## thegoatgirl

Well, that makes sense  I have no problem with it though, LOL.


----------



## Emzi00

thegoatgirl said:


> Aw, thanks :hug: Amount of points given to general appearance, mammary systems, young stock, ect., ect., and body parts


Oh that's the easy stuff! This year at fair the judge didn't ask even one scorecard question for our age group. One thing that I was asked each time I did showmanship this year was what I like about my doe and what I would change. If you can have a really good answer for that, it should set you apart.  You're good at this stuff, you'll be fine. :thumbup:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

thegoatgirl said:


> Well, that makes sense  I have no problem with it though, LOL.


Like I used to know the scorecard inside and out! I walked into the ring and was asked a question and it was gone and I said the wrong thing! Once the judge walked away I kicked myself! LOL!
I just hate being 'on the spot'  I stick to breed classes


----------



## Emzi00

thegoatgirl said:


> Bear is just now getting stinky?! My former buck never went OUT of rut! And his kids start stinking at three months! LUCKY!


He's always been pretty innocent, he was in the doe pen until he was six months. :lol: But now, he just got stinky all at once. And if I can smell him while I'm sick.... :lol: I like the smell though.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh yah I'm with Emma! Those are easy Q's! The last time I did showmanship was like 2yrs ago.. As a Sr we got a few scorecard questions, then we switched goats and were told to pick a spot in the ring and set our doe up, and then she would come and ask us why we picked the spot we did(you wanted to pick a spot that would help show off your goat more  ) and then she asked us what we liked about the doe we were holding, and what we would change (mind you it wasn't our doe) and then we got asked a 'health question' which was 'what is it called when a goat has both male and female reproductive organs' I was one of the few kids that got that right lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Oh you can bet that I'll have a panic attack before showmanship, but once I'm in the ring it's all business.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> He's always been pretty innocent, he was in the doe pen until he was six months. :lol: But now, he just got stinky all at once. And if I can smell him while I'm sick.... :lol: I like the smell though.


Same with Peepers  but I moved him with the other boys when he was like 3 months old just cause.. 
I like the smell too :laugh:


----------



## thegoatgirl

Emma and Skyla, for me those are easy questions, LOL! I can rattle of complete critiques for my does within seconds  I have a slightly harder time with memorizing stuff, though, so I mainly work on that


----------



## Emzi00

When you're asked to pick a spot to set up your doe to her best advantage, for the love of God do not pick the spot closest to the judge because the judge is there and will see her!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Oh you can bet that I'll have a panic attack before showmanship, but once I'm in the ring it's all business.


Oh I'm fine before.. Maybe a bit nervous, but in the ring I loose it :lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl

I like the smell of buck, but I'm forbidden from coming inside if I smell bad. I spent sooo much time taking baths last summer/fall!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

thegoatgirl said:


> I like the smell of buck, but I'm forbidden from coming inside if I smell bad. I spent sooo much time taking baths last summer/fall!


Haha!! :lol: my mom won't let me sit on the furniture when I smell like a buck haha!
And barn coats stay in the basement  lol


----------



## thegoatgirl

I'm not even allowed to come inside unless I go straight to the tub, LOL!


----------



## Emzi00

Body parts should be pretty easy since you can critique, and the scorecard isn't too bad, I just go over the main parts before the show.


----------



## thegoatgirl

Same here, especially if I'm worried about the class, haha!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

thegoatgirl said:


> I'm not even allowed to come inside unless I go straight to the tub, LOL!


:lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl

Just changed my avatar! Chant gets the honor!


----------



## Emzi00

_Lacie._ Come here...


----------



## thegoatgirl

Yikes! Emma! You scaaaared me!


----------



## Emzi00

She usually shows up when you start talking about her, and I don't really feel like texting her..


----------



## thegoatgirl

:laugh:


----------



## Chadwick

So we have a 41 degree morning coming up and I thought this was a good idea.......yep they proved me wrong in like 5 min!


----------



## Emzi00

And if either of us liked phones I'd call her because I need her. :lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl

I don't like phone calls very well either...emails are much better!


----------



## Emzi00

Spaghetti. Pie. Sodium Oaks Royal Risk. Sweet Dreams Royal Wailea. Cookies.


----------



## thegoatgirl

Whaaaa???


----------



## Emzi00

Things Lacie likes. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

thegoatgirl said:


> I don't like phone calls very well either...emails are much better!


Agreed! I was so upset! I had to call the show secretary the other day to ask a question cause there was no email just a number..  I HATE phone calls! LOL!


----------



## thegoatgirl

Wonder what she's going to think when she reads all these posts :lol:

Skyla, I can so relate! I get sooo irritated when there's only phone #s....


----------



## Emzi00

She's going to think, "Good Lord, why on earth did I illegally adopt that annoying child?" :lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl

:laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

She loves me. :lol:


----------



## ariella42

They're so cute though, Chad! Did they start eating them?


----------



## thegoatgirl

Haha!


----------



## Emzi00

She can't deny it either, I'm like the awesome daughter that she's not responsible for screwing up. :lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl

Laaaaciieee, we neeeed you.....

I'm going to join Emma's frantic calls for the goat expert :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, man, we need you. Well, I do. :lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl

Yes, Emma does!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ugh, you needy children! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I need to add beer to the list of things that Lacie likes, not sure how I forgot that one... :lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl

She showed up!

Emma, I shall never doubt you again.

And who says I'm needy!? Emma's the one you wanna get after... :wink:


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, so, we need to have a very important conversation Lacie. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I gave up and texted her.


----------



## thegoatgirl

Go on, have it  I wanna watch....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma, does it require shades, dark allies and criminal coats?


----------



## thegoatgirl

Sigh....  I was looking forward to it! *Sniff*


----------



## thegoatgirl

Neever mind!


----------



## Emzi00

Depends on whether I'm right or wrong. If I'm right, then yes. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Fine... what and where?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Or don't ask the oh so important question :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

You're forgetting who...  Grab a water bottle and a sock.

So, say there's this Nigerian buck, he's shorter bodied, but has a long lean neck, nice long cannon bones, fairly sharp withers, and when viewed from the rear has nice out curving thighs (though muscular, but he's a friggin buck) and is very high cut in the escutcheon. Now because he's short bodied someone who happens to be a licensed judge disagrees that he is dairy looking because he's short bodied his ribbing must not blah blah blah... and his rear end is way messed up so yeah he doesn't have incurving thighs when viewed in profile.... 

I just need you to confirm that I'm not insane. :lol:


----------



## nchen7

I had spaghetti and now I'm super duper full.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Or don't ask the oh so important question :lol:


Gosh don't leave or anything.


----------



## goathiker

I need a horse person's help please...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:doh: If it's on here I know of whom you speak of.... :lol: 
Dairy character has NOTHING to do with how long or short bodied they are. Dairy character is grace and refinement, superposed on body strength and the capacity to produce. A healthy, glowing animal. One that catches your eye.
Angularity and general openness, with strong yet clean and refined bone structure. Freedom from all coarseness, pliable, soft skin.

So if he's angular, capacious, strong yet refined, he's got dairy character :shades:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> I need a horse person's help please...


I wouldn't consider myself to really be a horse person, but I may or may not have the answer you're seeking.


----------



## Emzi00

It's not on here. There's a judge on here? :lol:

He was saying because he's short bodied he probably doesn't have a good angle or something to his ribs and whatever. Thanks for making me not feel extremely crazy and like a failure. :lol: So, I know where we're going tonight, grab the trench coats...


----------



## goathiker

It's more of a saddle problem. Onyx got a sore shoulder on our last hike with a gall. Now that he's all healed up nice I was feeling around and he has like a really knobby shoulder. It lays flat but is really thick and shaped different than I've ever seen with my Saanens. 

I dug out a saddle that's wider in the front but I was wondering if the 3/4 inch thick felt pad is going to be enough or if I should get him a woven Navaho pad to put on top of that as well?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> So, I know where we're going tonight, grab the trench coats...


Criminal coat! Gosh, I swear, you will never get it right! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Criminal coat! Gosh, I swear, you will never get it right! :lol:


But you're implying that we're criminals and criminals get caught! We don't.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I would see how he does with the thicker pad, go a short distance, and if he needs more padding, by all means, add it. 
You can also just go ahead and do both to err on the safe side. I wonder if they make the same pads for the sharp withered horses, but for minis, that'd probably work pretty well.
The wider saddle will probably help a lot as well.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> It's more of a saddle problem. Onyx got a sore shoulder on our last hike with a gall. Now that he's all healed up nice I was feeling around and he has like a really knobby shoulder. It lays flat but is really thick and shaped different than I've ever seen with my Saanens.
> 
> I dug out a saddle that's wider in the front but I was wondering if the 3/4 inch thick felt pad is going to be enough or if I should get him a woven Navaho pad to put on top of that as well?


Pinching in the shoulders is caused by a saddle that doesn't fit right and is too narrow in the front so you were right to try a wider saddle however if you load up a wide saddle with a bunch of thick blankets it will become narrow and cause pinching/ rubbing. This is what I have learned from saddle fitting horses, I have never tried to fit a saddle to a goat..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> But you're implying that we're criminals and criminals get caught! We don't.


Only the unskilled get caught :shades:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Only the unskilled get caught :shades:


Ya like Lindsey! That failure!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Obviously, she doesn't have skills like I do! :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh shush...That was never attempted anyways so apparently it is irrelevant:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Only the unskilled get caught :shades:


Are you forgetting that I'm your new recruit? :lol: I have yet to become near as good as you.


----------



## Chadwick

ariella42 said:


> They're so cute though, Chad! Did they start eating them?


The girls untied them, Oliver peed before I got back with scissors to cut a boy hole in the shirt... Then just the constant biting them and looks of sorrow!


----------



## thegoatgirl

Why is everybody talking--ahem,_ typing,_ in tiny font??


----------



## goathiker

Thanks, I'll put it all on him and see how it fits. The thing I dislike about this saddle is that it has Neopreme cinches. Sand and Neopreme don't get along together on skin.


----------



## COgoatLover25

thegoatgirl said:


> Why is everybody talking--ahem,_ typing,_ in tiny font??


Cause it's cool :shades: everybody knows that :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> Oh shush...That was never attempted anyways so apparently it is irrelevant:lol:


Hey it works! If you talk about someone they show up!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Lindsay isn't any good because she's not a part of the Mentoring Program.  I am...


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Hey it works! If you talk about someone they show up!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Dee :sigh: ...I was already here


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Lindsay isn't any good because she's not a part of the Mentoring Program.  I am...


Twas not invited ...:tears:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> Dee :sigh: ...I was already here


Lies!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> Twas not invited ...:tears:


That's because Lacie doesn't love you.


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lies!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I don't lie


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

There you go agan!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> That's because Lacie doesn't love you.


I'm used to it :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> I'm used to it :lol:


It's okay, shhh... it's all going to be alright. :hug: I'm kidding, I don't really care...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> It's okay, shhh... it's all going to be alright. :hug: I'm kidding, I don't really care...


I don't care either


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh, hey Dee I found some shoes for you...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Shoes? I dont like to wear shoes.. Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Shoes? I dont like to wear shoes.. Lol!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Ok, I won't show you then


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> That's because Lacie doesn't love you.


Yes, Emma is the only child I really care about :lol: Shriveled cold black heart and all, only room for one, or something like that :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey everyone I have another breeding question!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Aaaannnd I'm gone.... :ROFL: :slapfloor:

.... What?.....


----------



## thegoatgirl

Hey, anyone have some tips for drying up does? My two Robena girls are still going strong. I've been doing everything possible to dry them up, and no luck :GAAH: Soooo, help? Please?


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yes, Emma is the only child I really care about :lol: Shriveled cold black heart and all, only room for one, or something like that :lol:


I'm pretty sure there's five other children you care about. Well, maybe four... :lol: No, you obviously care about your family. But you have a lot of nemesis'...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

thegoatgirl said:


> Hey, anyone have some tips for drying up does? My two Robena girls are still going strong. I've been doing everything possible to dry them up, and no luck :GAAH: Soooo, help? Please?


Questions... everyone has so many questions today! :lol:

First things first... What have you tried/what are you doing?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So y'all know I have been looking for a doe to breed my buck to this year.. Well I haven't found one to buy but my friend is willing to lease me one of hers with a really nice pedigree! Guess that means I get the kids and I get to feed the doe till I give her back? Idk sounds like a deal if I get a few really nice kids?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I'm pretty sure there's five other children you care about. Well, maybe four... :lol: No, you obviously care about your family. But you have a lot of nemesis'...


Eh fine... they're ok too... I'm in a witchy mood today, can't you tell? :lol:

And yes, I tend to have more nemesis' than friends :lol:


----------



## HoosierShadow

Oh boy...
We have close neighbors, our couple of acres is long, not wide, same as the neighbors on either side of us.
There is a dead deer up behind our west neighbors barn, her husband is out of town, and she said it stinks horribly. She doesn't know if it was attacked, shot, or just dropped dead. 
So we're all worried as we've never had any issues with predators.

They/we noticed a freshly dug den that is right next to our fenceline, it's very small, so not sure it could be big enough for a coyote, maybe something small like a fox or **** or something like that.
We have seen fox, but the last one I seen was probably 2 years ago. The only animals we own are goats, our neighbor has poultry, but no losses & birds are put up before sunset.

She's going to call DNR tomorrow and see if she can get any kind of help with disposal <she said it's kind of stuck between fence/gate in a bad spot>. Also trapping whatever is living near the fence line and having it removed.
If she can't get help with carcass removal we are going to go over and help bury it.

We're all just very nervous right now, praying we don't end up having a predator that can take down a deer, but also that the dead carcass doesn't draw in any predators. 
We have 4 does that tend to sleep outside, and their new shelter isn't completed so unless I put some in stalls and have them throwing fits, I can't put everyone up at night.

Prayers would be great right now, I know a lot of people deal with predators, but we've yet to deal with them, so I am afraid to go to sleep! I tend to stay up late as it is to keep an eye on things. Thankfully our barn is right behind our house, and the big security light casts light so I can see if there is anything going on from my computer chair


----------



## thegoatgirl

Yup, we all have questions, LOL!

I've been milking them only when I have too, and randomly, not on any sort of schedule. They're getting nothing but hay, and a tad bit of alfalfa pellets. I don't milk them out all the way, only enough to relieve the pressure and then a tad more. I've been trying to get weight on them, but that's close to impossible when you can't increase their feed!

Right now, they're milking eight to nine pounds, roughly, per day. They maxed out at 14 and 13 pounds, and have been in milk for over six months. Their grand-dam was in Top Ten, so I'm thinking they inherited her will to milk.


----------



## Emzi00

So I don't know if I want to go to school tomorrow. I'm still sick, but I don't really want to make up so much work. Someone should tell me what to do. :lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl

Hoosier, prayers are sent ray:


----------



## thegoatgirl

Emma, don't go! LOL!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Eh fine... they're ok too... I'm in a witchy mood today, can't you tell? :lol:
> 
> And yes, I tend to have more nemesis' than friends :lol:


You're usually like this, so no. :lol: But you've done really well with the one daughter, you probably like her. 

Same here, do we have any in common? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So anyone ever leased a doe before?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

thegoatgirl said:


> Yup, we all have questions, LOL!
> 
> I've been milking them only when I have too, and randomly, not on any sort of schedule. They're getting nothing but hay, and a tad bit of alfalfa pellets. I don't milk them out all the way, only enough to relieve the pressure and then a tad more. I've been trying to get weight on them, but that's close to impossible when you can't increase their feed!
> 
> Right now, they're milking eight to nine pounds, roughly, per day. They maxed out at 14 and 13 pounds, and have been in milk for over six months. Their grand-dam was in Top Ten, so I'm thinking they inherited her will to milk.


Well what I do here is simple.

If they need weight, go ahead and up their grain, dry up time or not, just don't milk them for production.
Now that you are milking once a day, do every 3rd milking (half way out), so every day and a half, then every 2, then every 3, then every 5, milk once a week once or twice, then just stop. When you get to every 5 days, do milk out all the way, get the old milk out of there.
You can milk out and then dry treat and that's it when you're ready to stop, or just stop.


----------



## Emzi00

thegoatgirl said:


> Emma, don't go! LOL!


Will you do my homework and the quizzes and tests I'll miss? :lol: I guess I could see if my boyfriend could bring me my homework..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Prayers Candace!

Dee, I've never leased a doe, if that is something you are interested in, then do it  You do have to feed the doe, and they prefer they are returned in the same condition though :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

The doe I'm drying off now is getting about a cup of grain/alfalfa pellets in the AM and shares about three cups with two yearlings at night..

Try feeding some sage  helped my doe  only did it once a day for like three/four days  I haven't milked her in like a week


----------



## margaret

thegoatgirl said:


> Hey, anyone have some tips for drying up does? My two Robena girls are still going strong. I've been doing everything possible to dry them up, and no luck :GAAH: Soooo, help? Please?


Send them to me??? 
Half of my milkers are on milk withdrawal since they I had to worm them and the other 3 are NOT giving enough milk for all the people out here.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I guess I could see if my boyfriend could bring me my homework..


You're too young to date! :lol: And I'm a hypocrite :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Prayers Candace!
> 
> Dee, I've never leased a doe, if that is something you are interested in, then do it  You do have to feed the doe, and they prefer they are returned in the same condition though :lol:


I'm drooling over this doe! I told her If she leases her to me she's gonna disappear!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## thegoatgirl

Ummm....Meg, I don't think that'll work, LOL! Otherwise, though, I would!

Emma, nope, your on you're own now...the thought of extra homework scared me off. I'm a coward.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> You're usually like this, so no. :lol: But you've done really well with the one daughter, you probably like her.
> 
> Same here, do we have any in common? :lol:


Yeah she's ok 

And possibly  :hi5:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You're too young to date! :lol: And I'm a hypocrite :lol:


GASP. God forbid I be in a committed relationship. :slapfloor: Yes you are, little miss marry the boy you started dating in 7th grade.


----------



## thegoatgirl

:laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: I know... I know...

But seriously, I have illegal custody over you, I get a say in this! (it may not be a valid say, but a say none the less!)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Brookie loves her alfalfa now


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That is some stemmy alfalfa!


----------



## Emzi00

Do you want to meet him? :lol: He's a good kid, I promise. I mean, my dad hasn't killed him yet.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, this again! What did I buy?! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It is! I was quite upset about it..  but, what they don't eat, Pebby does.. And if she does t eat it, I'll put it in the pig house as bedding lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Do you want to meet him? :lol: He's a good kid, I promise. I mean, my dad hasn't killed him yet.


No, that's awkward :ROFL: As long as he's your age, I _guess_ it's ok. As long as he's not like.... 12 years older....


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No, that's awkward :ROFL: As long as he's your age, I _guess_ it's ok. As long as he's not like.... 12 years older....


Good, I didn't want you to meet him anyway. :lol: And yes, he's my age. Older guys are disgusting..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Good, I didn't want you to meet him anyway. :lol: And yes, he's my age. Older guys are disgusting..


That's good.
I may have to beat another one with a stick, this one is 15 years older... so. freaking. gross.....


----------



## NubianFan

question.........


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Answer?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Maybe!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That's good.
> I may have to beat another one with a stick, this one is 15 years older... so. freaking. gross.....


I'll help you beat him... two is always better than one....


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

What?? I'm confuzzuled I am lost.... Oh well..... HEYYYY WHATCHALL UP TO


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So, my mother is calling the eye dr tomorrow


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I'll help you beat him... two is always better than one....


Ok, you bring a water bottle and a sock, I only have a stick :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

you bought 
1 What A ! (obviously someone was polite and didn't want to swear)
1 Alf (former tv alien)
1 huh uh cat (isn't that what all cats say most of the time, no?)
1 mashed sled dog (poor guy)
1 hurt bee (poor guy also)
That's a really weird shopping list Lacie, it would surprise me if it was anyone's but yours, but I figure that is a typical shopping day for you.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> you bought
> 1 What A ! (obviously someone was polite and didn't want to swear)
> 1 Alf (former tv alien)
> 1 huh uh cat (isn't that what all cats say most of the time, no?)
> 1 mashed sled dog (poor guy)
> 1 hurt bee (poor guy also)
> That's a really weird shopping list Lacie, it would surprise me if it was anyone's but yours, but I figure that is a typical shopping day for you.....


:ROFL: You aced it! :lol:

1 Wheat Alfalfa
1 Alfalfa
1 Lactating Goat (grain)
1 MS Hog (money saver hog feed)
1 Meat Base dog food


----------



## Chadwick

Emzi00 said:


> Good, I didn't want you to meet him anyway. :lol: And yes, he's my age. Older guys are disgusting..


Hey! No you're gross!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh Chad, you're not gross! What is gross, is guys your age trying to date teenage girls! :GAAH:


----------



## Emzi00

It's not just gross, it's incredibly scary too, a teenage girl shouldn't even be thinking about what older guys think about.


----------



## Chadwick

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh Chad, you're not gross! What is gross, is guys your age trying to date teenage girls! :GAAH:


Ok, yeah that's gross! Hahaha


----------



## Chadwick

I was just being silly!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So true, Emma.

Chad, be glad you have a son, and not a daughter! :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

I bet being exposed to bucks in rut is a good thing for a girl, then you know when your date starts blabbering it's time to stick him back in the "buck pen"!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chadwick said:


> I bet being exposed to bucks in rut is a good thing for a girl, then you know when your date starts blabbering it's time to stick him back in the "buck pen"!!!


:ROFL: :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Chadwick

From the car to the hospital for the sonogram when we found out he was a boy was the most heart felt prayer I ever had! Please lord please, you know I can't handle a girl!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol:


----------



## ndwarf

I think you should be at least 16 to date, you can't get married until then so why date before? Dating is supposed to be getting a look at someone you might want to marry. Now it is just two people hanging out.


----------



## NubianFan

Nobody move!!!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

I owe you Sasquatch pictures, I told ya I found him yesterday.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Nobody move!!!!!!


Is it a spider?!? *bites nails*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Nobody move!!!!!!


Oh god, do you have a gun? Is there a spider? :lol:


----------



## ndwarf

I just did.. Why not Leslie?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes, yes you do!


----------



## Chadwick

I always thought of "going out" as dating and what you are talking about is courting....good for young folks to get used to each others company as close friends, but no courting till 17-18


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> I owe you Sasquatch pictures, I told ya I found him yesterday.


Cool, because I actually was not planning on moving... quite cozy in my slumbering spot :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ndwarf said:


> I think you should be at least 16 to date, you can't get married until then so why date before? Dating is supposed to be getting a look at someone you might want to marry. Now it is just two people hanging out.


I so agree.. Though I'm 19 and have never dated or had a BF lol  I'm fine with that though  I'm not ready to get married quite yet anyway  LOL!


----------



## Chadwick

How can I refresh to see it if I don't move???


----------



## NubianFan

Better!

He is the handsome fella, peeking out of the dense foliage....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL! Love it Leslie!


----------



## Chadwick

He's a suitor!


----------



## Chadwick

Momma says he bonafide.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Leslie, if that is your idea of handsome, I fear the men you've ever been attracted to!  :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## Chadwick

He has that worlds first stalker look about him!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

An angry stalker too! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Hey I got the clearest image of Sasquatch yet, and look how handsome he is, See I always told ya I wanted to meet him. He was quite a bit taller than me though, and doesn't say much. I guess he is the strong silent type. I had to do some splainin' to the crush he demanded to know where I was..... :shades::lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I'm courting a really sweet boy and I'm 17 it's the first time I've courted


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. My TGS app is having a seizure.. Where did those pix go that I just posted? I swear we were talking about that goat then all of a sudden there are 50 more posts and my last few posts are not here?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh yes, how did that go? Lol, you stood him up for your rendezvous with sasquatch :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> He's a suitor!


I know right! My crush better mind his p's and q's..... :greengrin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ok.. My TGS app is having a seizure.. Where did those pix go that I just posted? I swear we were talking about that goat then all of a sudden there are 50 more posts and my last few posts are not here?


You were on the chat thread


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh geeze.. How did I end up there?? No wonder I didn't know what anyone was talking about.. But seriously this thing is having seizures.. Every time someone posts it alerts me 10 times and I can't stop it! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Well it is a good thing Crushy poo has been especially wonderful lately or I may have been tempted to run away into the forest to live in a tree nest....


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

My App is saying that one person posts 88 times and while I'm writing the little pop up thing comes up 100 freaking times


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> My App is saying that one person posts 88 times and while I'm writing the little pop up thing comes up 100 freaking times
> 
> ❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


Mine too! What the heck is going on??

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Idk but it's ANNOYING!! 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Then get off the app and use the browser :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Oh I just noticed my Crush is online, he may be wondering why I am posting pictures of sasquatch again. I might have more splaining to do....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Then get off the app and use the browser :lol:


I can't use the browser.. My iPad freezes.. I can barely go on FB..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

So Lacie, how should I do my hair for homecoming?


----------



## Chadwick

I thought you and that furry guy broke things off!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Haha lol


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Chadwick

Go with that 80s doo!


----------



## Emzi00

Chadwick said:


> Go with that 80s doo!


There is absolutely no way that would go with my dress. :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

80's dos go with everything.


----------



## Emzi00

Laacie.. seriously, I'll call you mom if you don't help me. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Do we get to see the dress??

Ok.. Off to bed.. Night all :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Maybe, idk. :lol: Night Skyla. :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nighty night


----------



## NubianFan

Night Skyla!


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah! Dress, dress,dress!


----------



## NubianFan

I should go too, I have dreams of Crushy to begin. :grin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night 



NubianFan said:


> I should go too, I have dreams of Crushy to begin. :grin:


:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chadwick said:


> Yeah! Dress, dress,dress!


Ooohh! Chanting!  Dress! Dress! Dress!  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Someone make Lacie come back and I'll post it, sheesh. :lol: I just don't know how I want to do my hair.


----------



## Sylvie

Emma, do it in a side bun


----------



## Chadwick

Princess laya from Star Wars!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm back, what dress?


----------



## Emzi00

Finally someone says something useful. :lol:


----------



## Sylvie

Chadwick said:


> Princess laya from Star Wars!


lol but only one bun


----------



## Chadwick

Mohawk?!?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

... so true :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm back, what dress?


Thank God you're alive! Homecoming dress, need you to tell me how to do my hair.. :lol: One sec I'll grab a pic..


----------



## Emzi00

Don't laugh at my socks... :lol: I love those socks..


----------



## Chadwick

Lacie we are not good enough for a pic.....Emma should I divert my eyes?


----------



## Chadwick

Yep Mohawk!


----------



## Emzi00

Chadwick said:


> Yep Mohawk!


Want me to bleach it too?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Don't laugh at my socks... :lol: I love those socks..


Oh that's cute! You look really good in it. It actually looks good with your hair down, or it will probably look good with your hair curled or in a semi-updo.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE the dress Emma!  it's beautiful and looks amazing on you! And I think the cowboy boots will be the perfect touch!


----------



## Chadwick

That 50s hair where the ends flip back up just before the hair reaches the shoulders.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh that's cute! You look really good in it. It actually looks good with your hair down, or it will probably look good with your hair curled or in a semi-updo.


I was just gonna say that about the curls and updo!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Or a mermaid curl-semi updo


----------



## Emzi00

Thanks guys. I wish my hair would hold a curl, but nope! I get bored just straightening it all the time.


----------



## Chadwick

Bouffant


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Thanks guys. I wish my hair would hold a curl, but nope! I get bored just straightening it all the time.


I forgot about that.. :/


----------



## Emzi00

So Lacie I'll just fly you out here to do my hair... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. Going to bed for real now!! Night guys! Don't talk too much without me  lol


----------



## Emzi00

Alright Skyla, good night... again...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Thanks guys. I wish my hair would hold a curl, but nope! I get bored just straightening it all the time.


Are you over conditioning your hair? Do you spray each curl after it's curled? Do you curl your hair from the bottom to top, or top to bottom?


----------



## goathiker

Dread locks go with anything. :greengrin:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Are you over conditioning your hair? Do you spray each curl after it's curled? Do you curl your hair from the bottom to top, or top to bottom?


No, yes, idk. :lol: I haven't done it in forever, but it has never ever held a curl.


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> Dread locks go with anything. :greengrin:


They don't go well with parents.


----------



## goathiker

Emzi00 said:


> They don't go well with parents.


:lol: good one


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok now that everyone is fed I will repost it here since this is where I meant for it to go!
First pic is as a jr and next 2 are this year





















http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001591138

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I don't like her front legs or feet...The rest looks great.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What's wrong with them?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Brb


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:greengrin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Her front legs aren't the greatest, and the rear legs have a bit too much angle for my taste, but she's nice.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> No, yes, idk. :lol: I haven't done it in forever, but it has never ever held a curl.


Maybe try to condition it a bit less anyway, and run a teeny bit of gel through your hair while it's still a bit wet. 
Then spray each curl, work from the top to the bottom. Try that, see what happens, if it's still a no go, you might be able to do a wavy semi updo for homecoming.


----------



## goathiker

Nothing really wrong with them per say. I'm really picky about straight legs that don't look slightly bent all the time. Hers aren't bad though, I've seen much worse. She has those funky Nubian feet with the different size toes. The inside toe is bigger than the outside. That's pretty common actually.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Love that dress on you Emma!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Nothing really wrong with them per say. I'm really picky about straight legs that don't look slightly bent all the time. Hers aren't bad though, I've seen much worse. She has those funky Nubian feet with the different size toes. The inside toe is bigger than the outside. That's pretty common actually.


Funny thing is the only Nubian that I didn't get from a "big breeder" has perfect hooves! There so cute and symmetrical! Lol!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok I just had to go sing happy birthday to my aunt 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## mayia97420

AliceTheGoatLady said:


> I'm near Eugene.


I am down by Medford/Ashland area - about 2 hours from Eugene


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Emma... I'm going to ask my sister (who has dead straight hair) how she gets it to curl. She had the no curling problem for a very long time, but one of her friends did something to try and curl it and it worked. That dress is adorable... love how it actually covers you up unlike a lot of dresses girls wear now...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

All alone.. Again..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need a mentor who knows all about ADGA rules and can steer me right..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

That's what you think heh heh heh


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! Friend!! :hug:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

What rules? Are they rules meant to be broken?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol maybe? I just want to make sure I'm doing everything right of I'm gonna lease a doe from someone


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I leased out my buck last year but, I've never leased a doe.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm so high strung on these thoughts I can't even go to bed.. I'm gonna be worthless at work tomorrow..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

According to the ADGA if I lease her doe and breed her then the kids will take my herd name.. I havent even registered yet! So now I need to get a herd name stat!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yep, if you lease the doe, she is yours for the term of the lease.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Now I just need to figure out how Long she will let me keep her cuz I can't bottle feed more than twice a day due to my job so they will have to be dam raised for a few weeks atleast..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

You're up late enough to manage 3 feedings. They eat just as well at night if that's their schedule, plus, Lacy and I can teach you how to use a lamb bar. That way they have milk all day while you're away.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

All day? Doesn't it spoil sitting out for 10 hours?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Not at all, it has ice bottles in it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Or won't they just pig out on the whole bottle and not let it last all day? Or not touch it once it's not the right temp anymore?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ice? My kids hated cold milk! Oh jeeze.. I have heart burn...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> You're up late enough to manage 3 feedings. They eat just as well at night if that's their schedule, plus, Lacy and I can teach you how to use a lamb bar. That way they have milk all day while you're away.


I wouldn't be up this late if I had kids to feed in the morning.. I would have to wake up at 5:30 again.. I hated that..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

You train them to cold milk at 3 days old. They won't pig out on cold milk, they sip at it all day long like they do on their mom. It works really well.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Can they live with the other does at the same time? Provided the does are not trying to beat them up..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It's better to keep your bottle kids away from the main herd for parasite reasons. They don't get the immunity from their moms that the dam raised kids do and they don't have a mom to keep them from eating a bunch of dirt and stuff. That's why bottle kids tend to have more problems. Done right though, they can out grow and be just as healthy as the dam raised kids.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well, like I said, I'm hoping to keep the dam for a few weeks after she kids..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

What's the use of a few weeks though? The kids won't switch to a bottle at that point and you shouldn't wean any doeling you want to keep until she's at least 4 months. Well grown bucklings need even more milk.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They will switch if they are hungry.. I just wouldn't feel comfortable leaving newborns home alone without a mom... I would be stressed all day at work..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Perhaps, I bought 3 week old twin doelings once that were determined to starve themselves to death. I ended up having to buy them a nurse doe to keep them alive.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I will have temperance kidding around the same time? I'm fading.. Have to continue about lambars later  night Jill!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

G'Night. ttyl


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

goathiker said:


> G'Night. ttyl


Good morning

btw emzi would this work







Or at least something like that you could pull the front "bangs" back into a bump or braid on right and left and tie them together in the back..... I can help more later and you can PM me if you want cause I have a lot of ideas.....

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Emzi00

I'd still rather go see a movie than go to homecoming. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning all! 

Dee, I used a lambar free choice for two of my kids this year  it worked really well! Luckily it didn't get too warm so I just put cold milk and it was fine.. Late June/July it started to spoil so I just switched to a bottle twice a day  

I also have had success getting older, dam raised kids on bottles.. But, it's hard and really not worth it! Lol! I've done it as old as six weeks.. But that kid didn't take it for well over a week.. And that was me trying two, three times a day! 
This year I've decided to pull any doe kids we plan to keep and raise them on the bucket


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I'd still rather go see a movie than go to homecoming. :lol:


:lol: :hi5:


----------



## Emzi00

So it's day four of my weekend, gotta love being sick.


----------



## Emzi00

But Michael wants to go to homecoming because he likes bow ties. :lol: I would rather wear sweatpants than a dress.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Icky  feel better soon! :hug:

Haha!
Oh I'm with you!! I can't tell you the last time I wore a dress!!


----------



## Emzi00

I hope I do, we have regionals this weekend. 

I never wear dresses either, but when I do everyone stops and stares because I actually look like a girl. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:hug:

Bahaha! I know that feeling! And you get like 50 million compliments :roll:


----------



## Emzi00

Right.  I hate it, I mean yeah I'm a girl, don't look at me funny. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugh... I feel your pain!  LOL! Geesh!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So, I think I'm gonna actually out make up on when we have all the people over on the 3rd.. See if anyone notices.. (Especially Mr. Youknowwho teehee!)


----------



## nchen7

Emma, that dress is so cute on you! I see either hair down, you can straighten it or maybe put some curls in. I know my hair doesn't hold curls either so it's always a challenge. maybe something straight and hippy with some braids? i'll have to look for some pictures....


----------



## Emzi00

Ew, make up. You're too young for make up! :lol: I'm as big a hypocrite as Lacie.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!!
Once in a while I like to spice things up  lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Make up is only fun when you're going 80s.... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

http://www.horsenation.com/2013/07/03/20-breathtaking-barn-aisles/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Make up is only fun when you're going 80s.... :lol:


:lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need more sleep...back to work after a 4 day weekend....,


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh and, I got my reluctant Nygmy to bottle feed at 8 weeks because I sold his dam and I didn't want to wean him till 12 weeks.. It wasn't easy though lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Anyone else peeved that adga youth site still has nothing on it?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I didn't even know there was an ADGA Youth site lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol never been to it


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

It's disappointingly empty. :lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl

Morning all 

What's all this about dresses and makeup? Hmmm?

And Emma, yes, I'm annoyed at that. What's the point of having it if there's nothing ON it?!


----------



## Emzi00

Right?! At least get _some_ content on there to start. It's like an empty shell!


----------



## COgoatLover25

There's not even any coloring pages! :O


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> It's disappointingly empty. :lol:


Lol! So it's like the national show sites.. Empty for like ever and then randomly has stuff last minuet  lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> There's not even any coloring pages! :O


BAHAHA!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## thegoatgirl

Yeah! :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla, check it out..
http://adgayouth.org/


----------



## COgoatLover25

Or games! :tear:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It is really empty! :lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl

GAMES?! Why would you want games?? Give me a nice, big YSD report..... :drool:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Will be awesome once they get it up though!!


----------



## thegoatgirl

I've been editing pictures....latest masterpiece


----------



## Emzi00

They just have to have the how to become a judge part on there, I'm not asking for much! :lol: I want the coloring pages too.


----------



## thegoatgirl

Yup, once they do, I bet it'll be cool...


----------



## COgoatLover25

I coud go without the coloring pages and games :lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl

^Same here!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> They just have to have the how to become a judge part on there, I'm not asking for much! :lol: I want the coloring pages too.


Lol!

Yes, coloring pages are a must  lol!


----------



## thegoatgirl

Emma, you can find that in your ADGA guidebook, just FYI


----------



## Emzi00

thegoatgirl said:


> Emma, you can find that in your ADGA guidebook, just FYI


Oh I know, I've been over it quite a few times.  Just hoping they'll have a more kid oriented version, more info, etc.


----------



## thegoatgirl

Oh, I see what you mean...yes, that would be nice. My eyes always got strained after reading that tiiiiny text 
I'm a wimp.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm hungry


----------



## Emzi00

I always give up trying to read it because it's so small. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Lindsey go judge the darn goat.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Lindsey go judge the darn goat.


Which one? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> Which one? :lol:


The one I posted.


----------



## thegoatgirl

Lindsey, goooo......


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> The one I posted.


Oh, you mean the one that Cedar Point Kikos thinks is an Ober? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah that one. :slapfloor: Obers aren't two toned..


----------



## COgoatLover25

K, fine...:ROFL:


----------



## thegoatgirl

Yaaay! I'll be watching


----------



## Emzi00

Ariella, you do it too.  I'll do a critique for her once you guys do. But I can actually see and feel her in person so..


----------



## thegoatgirl

What? What? Me, the professional critique-er, do her? *Gasp*

Haha, joking  I'll do her as soon as I've saved the pic I'm working on....


----------



## Emzi00

Dude, I found Reni and Cadillac Jack straws.....


----------



## thegoatgirl

Awesome!


----------



## Emzi00

Somebody needs to use those things and make some freaking awesome kids. :lol: It's all under market value too...


----------



## thegoatgirl

:drool:


----------



## COgoatLover25

You guys can go make fun of me now :lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl

Hey, I did your doe. Now, go and tell us all what we did wrong!
I got lazy and lumped a bunch of stuff together


----------



## Emzi00

That took me a while to type out, I got sidetracked, sorry.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Got my kidding schedule up and done  besides sassy.. But I'm still not sure I'm going to breed her yet anyway.


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Sorry Emma... I fell asleep. My sister (the on with dead straight hair  ) says the only thing that works is a curling WAND. So try that.


----------



## ariella42

Emma, I have stupidly fine, straight hair, but I wanted an updo with curls for my wedding. My cousin is a hairdresser, and she used spray starch on each individual curl. My hair was crunchy, but it looked great and stayed in place all night. Of course, I was too tired to wash my hair before going to bed, so I looked like Medusa in the morning :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I look like medusa in the morning on a normal day. :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Medusa head.....:lol:


----------



## nchen7

so, put on my plumbers hat today, went to the hardware store like 4 times b/c I don't have a good tool set (and had issues sizing allen key which I had to file down), and fixed the dripping faucet! HA! Ni 1, faucet 0!


----------



## NubianFan

Wake up little Susie.....


----------



## goathiker

Sister Christian now the time has come.


----------



## NubianFan

Be bop a Lula she's my baby???


----------



## NubianFan

That doesn't even make sense. Hmmmmm


----------



## goathiker

How was your day??


----------



## Chadwick

Hey youse!


----------



## NubianFan

Pretty good. Can't really complain what about you all?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How many you think she'll have??


----------



## NubianFan

97!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My goodness! I would hope not!! :lol:

Nah, she has alfalfa babies in there  hehe!

I have to say, that alfalfa is like magic! Gives them giant hay bellies, but it boosts production nicely!!


----------



## goathiker

Either large twins or small triplets, I'd say.


----------



## glndg

Goathiker and Dee, 
You have a new cousin twice removed!:dance::-D
It's a boy.


----------



## goathiker

Awesome, big boy too.


----------



## glndg

Yes, big boy.


----------



## goathiker

Can I send you a gift for him?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Jill, look at the book I picked up that the Feedstore today!


----------



## goathiker

Nice, he's the father of goat packing.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! A boy! That's the only good news I've had all day!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> Can I send you a gift for him?


Of course!


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> Nice, he's the father of goat packing.


Cool
My first packgoat book I'm adding yo my goat library ! 
Plus it was only $2 so why leave it on the shelf ? :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Wow, nice price for an out of print book. Was there another one by chance?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope that was only one


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So I got a call from my neighbor today saying they are trying to sell their house and they can't cuz my back hard is their view and it doesn't look nice...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Sooooooo do we have a family on here now?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Cyber family!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

NubianFan said:


> Sooooooo do we have a family on here now?


Yay I have a family!

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This is my neighbors house in the back ground.. Of course my back yard doesn't meet their standards! It's amazing how classes of people can change just over a hill, if you go on their side of the hill everyone is super rich and has nice houses and yards with little to no pets.. Then on this side of the hill in this whole little valley everything is farm land and everyone has broken down trucks or tractors on their property and animals!!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Who couldn't love this face?? ( except Emma...and Lacie, they're cold hearted :lol: )


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

COgoatLover25 said:


> Who couldn't love this face?? ( except Emma...and Lacie, they're cold hearted :lol: )










You mean Gracie looks the best

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Chadwick

Snob hill!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Gracie's cute


----------



## goathiker

It isn't your problem if they can't sell their place. Probably more to do with the economy. I don't see garbage and stuff laying all over your pens.


----------



## Chadwick

COgoatLover25 said:


> Who couldn't love this face?? ( except Emma...and Lacie, they're cold hearted :lol: )


Surrender to my cuteness, you cannot resist!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Chadwick said:


> Surrender to my cuteness, you cannot resist!


Yes chad you are cute too haha lol

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol, this little guy is just too cute


----------



## NubianFan

Walk past them and stick your nose in the air and says I CAN NOT BELIEVE that you people buy your milk from a store HOW BARBARIC.......


----------



## Chadwick

No I was talking for the cute goat face! I read cute animal thoughts.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Neighbors :roll:

Lol Leslie!! :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno

That is the problem with city people moving to the country. They should stay in the city in their perfect little yard with their sterile home.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

COgoatLover25 said:


> Lol, this little guy is just too cute


Yes definately!! And here's Gracie again
Graci says "gross"







Graci says "OMG"







Lol (yes it's spelled Graci) sometimes autocorrect fixes it to gracie

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I agree Karen!

Awe  too cute


----------



## COgoatLover25

to you Graci :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

psssssssst..... Gracie is a cow.......


----------



## NubianFan

Anyone here near Kansas City MO and been there within the last five years or so?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Gracie is a goat!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Gotta love scammers :roll: sometimes they are pretty funny! I don't understand how people fall for it though! I mean it's soo easy to tell! :doh:


----------



## NubianFan

Well yeah that one is!!! But the other is most definately a cow..... cause I haven't even been drinking.....


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Gracie is a goat!


Gracie's cute


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Both Gracie's are cute


----------



## COgoatLover25

Now, back to baby cuteness :lol:


----------



## glndg

COgoatLover25 said:


> Who couldn't love this face?? ( except Emma...and Lacie, they're cold hearted :lol: )


Soooo cute,


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> So I got a call from my neighbor today saying they are trying to sell their house and they can't cuz my back hard is their view and it doesn't look nice...
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


If they don't like it, they can plant a row of fast growing shrubs or trees. But who wouldn't like a view of cute goats???:shrug:


----------



## goathiker

I interrupt the cuteness for a news brief. We bombed Syria last night...Back to the cuteness...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> If they don't like it, they can plant a row of fast growing shrubs or trees. But who wouldn't like a view of cute goats???:shrug:


Well in the pic you see my cute goats but to the left we have my buck pen that has a big wood pile and a scrap metal pile right in the middle of it...

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I'm pretty sure that wood and scrap metal piles are necessary for a farm to function properly.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! But my neighbors are upset about it saying they can't sell their house cuz everyone keeps complaining about my "junk"....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's not even MY junk! This has been family owned property for 40 years! It's all my grandfather and my dad's stuff from job sites over the years..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Don't worry about it. You don't even own the place you're living at, what are you supposed to do?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well technically my house and surrounding land is my prob unless I want them to complain to "land lady" which would probably result in many of my animals being evicted..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I don't know then, why would they complain to anyone else? I learned a long time ago not to worry about stuff like that because it's no use. If there's things that need done, do them. If a situation crops up, deal with it. Until then, worrying just makes you not think well.

Yeah, I'm kind of a meanie. Sorry


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Hey I'm back btw how'd we start talking about scammers?


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cause I got a scam email lol!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Good morning! I wanted to announce that my Buttercup is due to kid on the 2nd of October. Time has flown by! The baby monitor goes in the barn this week and other than that I'm all set. That said I haven't kidded a goat in thirty years. And that was an easy one. Have foaled many horses.But wanted to give fair warning that a very anxious mama (me)might need advice!LOL!
Thanks for all the help you guys are,especially to all us beginners❤ you rock!
And Jill,thank you for your hands on assistance❤


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## CritterCarnival

Did somebody say "back to baby cuteness"? OK, how's this?


----------



## nchen7

Dee your neighbours house can't be sold b/c the housing market isn't great, and there's probably something wrong with their house that people don't want to buy. I would think it's an issue if every other house for sale in the area is sold except for them, but I would put my money on price of the house being too high and the inside of the house being too ugly.....


----------



## ariella42

Dee, I agree that it likely has nothing to do with your property. Besides, you said that the junk has been there for years and that entire side of the hill is like that, so it's not like it's a sudden occurrence. They built/bought that house knowing full well what was surrounding them. If they suddenly decide that's why they're having trouble selling the house, that's their fault. I'm not going to choose to build a fancy house in the middle of a trailer park, then complain because the trailers are bringing my property value down.


----------



## nchen7

people have no common sense anymore.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol agreed..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Tell them my goats milk production has gone down because their view is your disturbingly large house and bright lights and they are so stressed and afraid they can't give milk properly.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Fall is here...


----------



## nchen7

except it feels like summer this week....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok guys.. I need some help with the Nubian kids..
So they like take turns having the runs at night.. :/ 
They run and play all day long, and have normal pebbles, pink gums, eat and drink great (well eat from mom.. At about 6weeks old, they still don't really eat grain!) every night I put them in the stall next to mom with little coats on and come out in the morning to milk mom and when I let them out one of them will have dry poo on their bottoms.. (This isn't every night.. They will go a few days and be fine and then randomly one night one of them gets the runs..) 
They are UTD with cocci prevention with Sulmet... 
I give them Probios here and there, I need to pick up a few more tubes, and start giving it every night.. But I don't know what to do! The last problem I had was Saturday and then this morning.. :/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> except it feels like summer this week....


It's nice and breezy and cool here


----------



## nchen7

have you tested their fecal? maybe they're just adjusting to the change in temp?


----------



## ThreeHavens

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ok guys.. I need some help with the Nubian kids..
> So they like take turns having the runs at night.. :/
> They run and play all day long, and have normal pebbles, pink gums, eat and drink great (well eat from mom.. At about 6weeks old, they still don't really eat grain!) every night I put them in the stall next to mom with little coats on and come out in the morning to milk mom and when I let them out one of them will have dry poo on their bottoms.. (This isn't every night.. They will go a few days and be fine and then randomly one night one of them gets the runs..)
> They are UTD with cocci prevention with Sulmet...
> I give them Probios here and there, I need to pick up a few more tubes, and start giving it every night.. But I don't know what to do! The last problem I had was Saturday and then this morning.. :/


I would fecal just to be safe, but it sounds like dietary. They're probably filling those little tummies to the brim before bed, and kind of explode. :laugh: Xena has done this twice. Not runny runs, but giant clumps and plops. It was shocking coming out of such a little thing. :lol: She's a piggie.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No, not yet.. My vet charges $22 per fecal.. So I was holding off as long as I can.. 
But their gums are fine and it's not a constant thing and only at night...Otherwise I would have already have had one done.. 
I was thinking that.. Or maybe stress from being away from mom?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ThreeHavens said:


> I would fecal just to be safe, but it sounds like dietary. They're probably filling those little tummies to the brim before bed, and kind of explode. :laugh: Xena has done this twice. Not runny runs, but giant clumps and plops. It was shocking coming out of such a little thing. :lol: She's a piggie.


You know, they DO do that!! They Chase mom down and nurse good two or three times before I separate for the night.. Hmm..


----------



## ThreeHavens

Oh sorry on the fecal cost! Well if they show other signs of cocci I would have it done. Otherwise I would think it was dietary, weather change, or stress related.


----------



## ThreeHavens

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> You know, they DO do that!! They Chase mom down and nurse good two or three times before I separate for the night.. Hmm..


Little buggers seem to know when they're going to be separated. :lol: They probably just overdrink before bed time a little.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ThreeHavens said:


> Oh sorry on the fecal cost! Well if they show other signs of cocci I would have it done. Otherwise I would think it was dietary, weather change, or stress related.


Yah it's pretty crazy! I do it twice a year unless I really feel it's needed...

It's not an all the time thing, and it's not really dark or bloody.. And it hasn't been too wet since they've been born.. I don't think it's cocci.. I'll keep a close eye in them, and if need be, I'll send a fecal in


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ThreeHavens said:


> Little buggers seem to know when they're going to be separated. :lol: They probably just overdrink before bed time a little.


They sure do! LOL! 
Normally I stick them and mom in a stall while I feed the dry does in the other stalls and milk the Nigies... I'll just throw them in the Nigies stall instead of in with mom. See if that helps it any


----------



## ThreeHavens

Coccidia, in my experience, does not get better on its own. I would think you'd start to see runnier stool and sick looking kids. If they're happy and the stool isn't watery or bloody, I wouldn't worry too much. Dietary can come and go.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah that's what I figured.. They run and play and such all day long.. It's just like random times.. And only at night.. They have normal pebbles all day long..


----------



## ThreeHavens

Yeah, sounds like what happened with Xena. She was just having too much bedtime food.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe! Silly girls we have  lol


----------



## nchen7

I didn't wash spinach well enough, and now my lunch is gritty. :S


----------



## nchen7

Danielle, did you hear about the job at the candy shop?


----------



## COgoatLover25

It's a sweet trip to the candy shop...:laugh:


----------



## ThreeHavens

nchen7 said:


> Danielle, did you hear about the job at the candy shop?


I visited last Thursday and they told me they would be calling within a few days if I got the job. I asked if I should check in, they said no. Unfortunately, I haven't gotten the call.  So, I'm going to check out a nearby doggy kennel, since I'm (obviously) and animal person.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's too bad  
But that sounds like a fun job!


----------



## nchen7

I'm sorry Danielle. maybe go back one more time to buy some candy and see what they say? never hurts.... the candy is always a plus. hehe


----------



## CritterCarnival

You know, it's really hard to be good and stay indoors to make soap when something this cute is exploring the big wide world outdoors for the first time!! All I want to do is follow him around and watch him play!


----------



## ariella42

Someone from the our vet's office just called with our fecal results and said they found nothing. I asked, "Absolutely nothing? Really?" and the lady said that was correct. The last time we took in a fecal, they said they had a heavy coccidia load and a few strongyles. We treated for coccidia, but the vet didn't think there were enough strongyles to treat for those. Now I'm getting worried about the results. Maybe she just meant not enough to worry about treating? We haven't dewormed since the last fecal, so there should be something there, right?


----------



## margaret

How long after giving cydectin can we safely drink the milk?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

margaret said:


> How long after giving cydectin can we safely drink the milk?


There is no meat or milk withdrawal with Cydectin.


----------



## margaret

Really?
It seems like there would be on something that strong. :thinking:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope, no withdrawal on it. 

Even if there was, there is such a minute amount in the milk it doesn't really matter, it won't hurt you.


----------



## margaret

Thanks Lacie, that's good to know
We've been short on milk since we weren't sure if it was OK or not.


----------



## Chadwick

Hey people


----------



## ariella42

Hey person


----------



## Chadwick

Ipad updated and now there are these things!


----------



## Chadwick

Well that isn't very good, they are goats and sheep on here


----------



## ariella42

Goats and sheep are people too. My goats are quite sure they are, at least.


----------



## ariella42

Or maybe they just think we're goats who lucked out with opposable thumbs.


----------



## ksalvagno

ThreeHavens said:


> I visited last Thursday and they told me they would be calling within a few days if I got the job. I asked if I should check in, they said no. Unfortunately, I haven't gotten the call.  So, I'm going to check out a nearby doggy kennel, since I'm (obviously) and animal person.


Too bad you don't live near me. We have a kennel worker position open at the dog boarding/training facility where I work.


----------



## Chadwick

You poor goats, you can't even grow a coat....we will take pity on you,


----------



## Chadwick

As long as you bring us hay!


----------



## ariella42

And sweet feed. Rose insists that sweet feed is the meaning of life.


----------



## ariella42

I almost drew blood today. I chickened out after I shaved her neck and was having trouble finding the vein. I'm going to try tomorrow with my husband holding her, since I think it will be much easier that way. I just want to know if I should start expecting kids this winter!


----------



## Chadwick

That's exiting! 

I just had two does and two little foals walk up to the goat pen and the does were very cautious about the goats! It was neat they were ten foot away from the fence when they noticed the goats!


----------



## Chadwick

Oh sorry deer does!


----------



## nchen7

so chad, what will you be doing with your baby goaties' fibre?


----------



## Chadwick

I don't know....it's hard to come up with something worthy of the first shearing....

It has to be something that will be awesome, stay clean, last and not get a ton of wear. I keep coming back to a hat. Gloves or sock would just wear out, any ideas???


----------



## nchen7

hat or earmuffs? I'm not sure how much yarn you guys got....but i think those small projects would work great.


----------



## Chadwick

We got almost 4 lbs of good mohair! Oliver gave 2 lbs of that!


----------



## Chadwick

Three paper grocery sacks full!


----------



## ariella42

That's a lot of mohair for three little goats! I'm sure you'll come up with the perfect use for it


----------



## Chadwick

I would never be able to draw blood, I hate needles! I am the holder, my wife is the needle person!


----------



## ariella42

That's what my husband says, too :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Sheared on Friday and the shears leave them with no hair at all....4 days of growth and Oliver has a half inch of mohair already!


----------



## NubianFan

How much does it take to make a small throw, because that is what I would make from a first shearing if I had enough.


----------



## NubianFan

Just what everyone needs.....
http://littlerock.craigslist.org/grd/4683848383.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe! Cute piggy!


----------



## NubianFan

Or maybe these 
http://littlerock.craigslist.org/grd/4642756565.html


----------



## ariella42

So...has anyone ever realized that it's a major religious holiday and you're completely unprepared? I just lit Rosh Hashanna candles super late and we're having pasta for dinner


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My mom won't let me get Guiana hens


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NubianFan said:


> Tell them my goats milk production has gone down because their view is your disturbingly large house and bright lights and they are so stressed and afraid they can't give milk properly.


Lol that's a good one! I like it! I was trying to to the neighborly thing and be nice though..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I want her! I have no idea why, I sure don't need her and I don't even typically like mares....
http://littlerock.craigslist.org/grd/4624872386.html


----------



## NubianFan

Large quantities of cake must be gobbled...... nom nom nom brb


----------



## goathiker

Leslie, I can't wait to see you on a 12 1/2 hand pony ::


----------



## NubianFan

Clyde was 13.3 hands and I rode him everywhere!


----------



## NubianFan

I'm not quite 5'4" so the short ones fit me pretty well. But I wasn't actually thinking of her for a riding pony for me, I just like her. Something about her face just seems good to me. But Buddy is only 14.1 and Clyde was only 13.3 and I rode Clyde literally miles and miles at a time trail riding. He was tough and we'd covered some mileage riding down the dirt roads.


----------



## goathiker

I like a 13 hand horse. That one doesn't look very stocky though. Of Course, she's still young she could fill out. I don't know how long your legs are but, it always looks so funny when the stirrups are as low as the ponies knees.


----------



## goathiker

Oh, you're the same height I am, we short people can get away with stuff like that


----------



## goathiker

She would make a cute cart pony.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm wondering if someone (or a few people) would be willing to PM me... Need to talk some goat stuff over...


----------



## goathiker

Sure anytime, Sydney


----------



## NubianFan

Yep I am a short stuff


----------



## NubianFan

She would I was thinking that, she looks like a nice light driving pony to me, not sure she'd have the temperament for it but she'd sure look elegant and jaunty.


----------



## goathiker

Now I want cake...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You can PM me Sydney


----------



## NubianFan

You can pm me but I am not sure I can help much figuring out goat stuff.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugh.. Brook is SO stinking PICKY!  I just got some herbs from Fir Meadow and she refuses to eat any grain that has touched it :roll:


----------



## NubianFan

Hee hee hee While mine are probably currently eating the siding off my house and the socks off my line......


----------



## NubianFan

me want.......
http://memphis.craigslist.org/grd/4679339637.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! She was picky about the alfalfa, and now this.. I know she will get used to it after she starves herself a meal or two  lol!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> me want.......
> http://memphis.craigslist.org/grd/4679339637.html


Most of their LMs scare me :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I want that first deep bodied Nubian


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She is pretty 
Most of them have pretty bodies and scary udders lol! At least the LMs


----------



## NubianFan

what if you had a goat who had an udder than looked like an octopus? That'd be scary


----------



## NubianFan

He sure is pretty and looks sweet
http://fayar.craigslist.org/grd/4683094203.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> what if you had a goat who had an udder than looked like an octopus? That'd be scary


ROFL!! Yes, yes it would!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He is a pretty boy


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, are you window shopping??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Window shopping is fun


----------



## NubianFan

I'm bored mostly, though I did find someone in my are that needs a nubian buck, if I was smart I'd sell one of my boys to him and make some money back. I just am having a hard time parting with these first babies.


----------



## NubianFan

I'm kind of scared. Edited because that made no sense, my being scared has nothing to do with goats or animals, but not sure I want to say why on here either.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's hard to part with the first ones..

Why you scared?


----------



## NubianFan

I am afraid someone may ask me out. And I don't want him to. He is a good person and I like him but I am not attracted to him in any way. It is a long story. But something was brought to light today that made it more likely that he could and I just am hoping it doesn't happen because I will have to say no and it will be awkward.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Aw you got me excited that it was Mr Crush 
That wouldn't be fun.. Hopefully it doesn't happen


----------



## NubianFan

I wish Crush would ask me out. I feel like he is just _Ontheverge _sometimes then he doesn't.


----------



## ksalvagno

Can you drop hints that you are super busy and don't have time for anything?


----------



## NubianFan

Well if he does I don't think it will be for a while. So I guess I am worrying too soon. But I just foresee things sometimes and this feels like one of them. He has just flirted before recently but I thought I was safe and now I find out I am not. The situation that made me safe has recently changed....


----------



## NubianFan

I have told this guy that I am interested in someone. Maybe that will be enough to hold him at bay. Or maybe good sense will be enough to hold him at bay, that would be even better.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hopefully it all works out  :hug:

Well, I'm off to bed.. Have to get up early for the fair tomorrow  going to have a fun day and get our piggies


----------



## NubianFan

yay!! Night Skyla!


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Skyla


----------



## COgoatLover25

Night Skyla :wave:


----------



## Chadwick

Eat garlic before you see this unwanted guy, then talk breathy! Hahahaha


----------



## NubianFan

Somehow, I don't think that would dissuade him...


----------



## NubianFan

He took my lunch out of my hand today and examined it.... I was just waiting for the microwave.....


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol:


----------



## goathiker

I guess Sydney don't like me anymore :question:


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> I guess Sydney don't like me anymore :question:


Why do you say that ?


----------



## goathiker

I was waiting for a PM from her. That's okay, if she's outgrown me it just means that she's moving on with her life.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Maybe she just had to get off


----------



## NubianFan

Her brother probably used all the internet again.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Anyone ever make google do a barrel roll? Pretty great :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Could be


----------



## goathiker

Try searching zerg rush :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

my eyes are burning and I am sandwiched tight between a cat and a kid....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lalalalalalalalala :cart:


----------



## goathiker

Sh, they all went to sleep I think


----------



## COgoatLover25

How dare they! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I know, we should wake them up, ice water????


----------



## COgoatLover25

On their heads...no feet, or I guess you could do both :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Or we could shave their eyebrows


----------



## NubianFan

awwwww I smell better now and feel better


----------



## COgoatLover25

Or give them all mowhawks


----------



## NubianFan

freeze marbles and throw in the bed


----------



## NubianFan

put their hands in warm water.....


----------



## NubianFan

fill their hands with shaving cream and tickle their nose with a feather.


----------



## NubianFan

Put saran wrap over the toilet and shut the seat back down over it


----------



## goathiker

Write on them with markers.....Oh, hi Leslie :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Freeze their bras


----------



## goathiker

Paint their toenails puke green


----------



## NubianFan

ooooohhhhh give them sharpie tatoos and don't tell them the difference, let them think for a second they are real


----------



## NubianFan

fill their underwear with ben gay


----------



## COgoatLover25

Put syrup in their bed sheets...


----------



## NubianFan

put nair in their shampoo bottles....


----------



## NubianFan

unscrew the shower head and fill it with dark grape koolaid powder


----------



## NubianFan

color many different sized and shaped red dots all over their face and hand and let them think for a minute they have measles...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Draw on their walls


----------



## goathiker

Reset the clocks so they think they lost a day


----------



## NubianFan

fill their bed full of rubber snakes


----------



## NubianFan

fill their bed full of real mice


----------



## COgoatLover25

put gum in their hair


----------



## NubianFan

Just a disclaimer, no one really try the nair in shampoo bottles or the bengay in underwear at home. The bengay can cause some pretty bad burning and the nair is just cruel and could possibly get in someone's eyes and do serious damage, I just typed those as jokes.


----------



## NubianFan

I really did put a terrapin on my sister's stomach one time when she was laying out in a bikini and went to sleep. Needless to say she was not happy with me. LOL


----------



## goathiker

I used to sit a put little sticks and leaves in my sisters hair. When she woke up she'd have a squirrel's nest on her head.


----------



## goathiker

Oh and I used to play this game called Queen and slaves. Mom would tell us to clean our room so, we'd play this game. I would sit on the bed and tell her what to do, :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Well crud I gotta go to bed, gotta say a little glad you guys dont know where I live or I might end up waking up looking like a measled, punk rocker, side show person.....


----------



## NubianFan

My sister is 16 years older. she doesn't even feel like a sister. More like a bossy old aunt.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie, have a good sleep.


----------



## NubianFan

with one eye open.......:lol:


----------



## goathiker

We were 3 girls 6 years apart, just enough to torture each other.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's happening! I'm going to lease that beautiful doe! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Awesome!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Try searching zerg rush :lol:


That's what that's called! :lol: I was trying to remember earlier, but I forgot.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya I'm super excited! But now I'm not sure if I want to breed my doe sooner? We were going to breed them both in dec. but since the lady wants her back at a certain time were breeding this doe in a few weeks so she can have her by the month she wants her. So I'm wondering if i should breed Temper at the same time as this doe or stick to dec..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Maybe I should just wait for Temper to tell me she wants to breed lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My kiddings are going to be sporadic, from december to mid april. Do what ever you like :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just can't decide if I want to deal with the, separately or get them over with at the same time..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So Lacie, if I move to grass valley would you come pet sit for me if I left town? 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Oh, and Lacie can back me up. It's not horrible raising kids on a lamb bar.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But kids like mommy!  and that gives Dee 2 less chores, less milking and no cleaning/ changing lamb bar! Lol! But I would like to teach them to use it when they are 8 weeks, like I said, I got my very reluctant dam raised Nygmy to bottle feed at 8 weeks


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeaaahhh, I have like 20x the amount of animals you have, I barely leave my own home, ever! :lol:

:ROFL: Good luck getting them on a lambar at 8 weeks, Dee! Lambars are a lot different than bottles


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well how the heck do you teach a newborn to take a lambbar? Won't they cry all day not being able to be with the moms? Cuz the only separate pen I have is connected to the doe pen so they will see them at all times and ther is no enclosed barn..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

LaCie, do you give BOSE injections?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

With newborn kids, they don't cry for momma if they've never been with her. Newborn-3 days old is the best time to train them to a lambar. They learn to "nurse" from it like mom, and they don't know any different. 
Trust me on this, I used to have 60 does, and routinely fed almost all kids from a lambar!

As to the BoSe, I used to give it, but I give a multi mineral shot and a vitamin shot in it's place.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So for the BOSE do I give it before or after breeding? And you don't think the kids will cry to get out with the other goats if they share a fence?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Where do I get a lamb bar? I have 5 1/2 months to get this all together!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I give 4 weeks prior to breeding, and 3-4 weeks prior to kidding. No, lambar babies are in a way like bottle babies, they don't really socialize with the other goats, they do their own thing until you wean them.

I make my own lambars, but you can buy them from caprine supply, jeffers, etc. I would recommend making one since you won't have many to feed with it (1-3 probably, from the one doe).
I just drill a couple holes in a bucket, use a 5/8" bit, pull the nipples through the holes, attach the tubes (1/4"), snap the lid on and viola!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And keep frozen water bottles inside?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep! With my kids, I use the 5 gallon buckets when they are older, and I put a one gallon frozen water bottle in there, and add cold milk from the fridge.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So the doe right now is still at her owners house.. I won't be able to get her the BOSE till at the soonest next Friday, and we plan to breed her the 17 th. would that be ok? What if I can't get it to her till the day of breeding?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So 5 gal for older kids, what do you use for newborns?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Can't they give her the BoSe?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They don't have it..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> So 5 gal for older kids, what do you use for newborns?


I use a 2 gallon bucket with lower drilled holes to train the newborns on. So it will hold about 1.5 gallons tops, 1 gallon comfortably. 
As they get older I will put them on bigger buckets with more milk.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> They don't have it..


Well really it's mainly for the doe, but it also helps with how many eggs she'll drop, how healthy they are, etc. 
I'm sure she'll be fine if she has loose minerals.


----------



## goathiker

A week before breeding is fine for the doe, just not the buck. I make my lamb bars out of rain bird sprinkler system parts then I can use screw on red and yellow nipples.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That sounds like a lot of work, Jill :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Idk if she has loose minerals now, I didn't ask.. I feel bad asking this lady so many questions lol! But she will definitely have them here!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I thought it was your friends doe? I'm so confused! :lol:


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

I am back with great news. I am getting a Samsung Galaxy S4 tonight.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^ Hopefully it's better than my crappy samsung phone!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol ok she's a friend of a friend, I have never met her in person, only talked on FB and email. She's friends with the lady that had always sold me goat milk and that I bought my first nubi from


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Galaxy is my doeling! She's trying to figure out if she can jump high enough to get over the fence..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

At least it isn't an iphone 6!!!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I might be able to meet up with her this weekend and give her the dose to give to the doe


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Or atleast drop it off at our mutual friends house and have her pick it up lol! I don't think I will get to meet her till I meet the doe! Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I've been so nervous about this whole breeding thing! The only animal I have ever bred was my accidental breeding with my boer and that ND buck..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Don't be nervous, 90% of the time everything is just fine.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm more nervous now that I am doing it with a doe I ave never met and I will be meeting her the day we breed her so idk even what condition she is in.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I've seen some tiny stunted thin does do just fine in my time. They are pretty resiliant. She wouldn't offer her to you if she looked horrible I'm sure.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This is why I love you guys! You always make me feel better! Thanx! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## CritterCarnival

NubianFan said:


> me want.......
> http://memphis.craigslist.org/grd/4679339637.html


Why, oh why, do I keep following links that get posted by GoatSpot folks?? They have more of the older Goldthwaite and Kastdemurs bloodlines that I like. And they will be traveling within a couple hours from me. :sigh: :ROFL:

I've spent the last couple hours drooling and doing the math to see if we can afford one from them. DH and I are talking about a buckling to cross on Splash's kids from our girls next year. It figures that the breeding I'm interested in a kid from has the highest price for bucklings...


----------



## goathiker

Well, of course. Because that's the best one. :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

ariella42 said:


> Goats and sheep are people too. My goats are quite sure they are, at least.


My goats have a facebook page! 

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Chadwick

They can type!?!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Lol good one chad!


----------



## margaret

Gee whiz *6* of my does are in heat :GAAH::hair: That really isn't going to helpful 3 weeks from now when I try to breed 4 of them to the same 5 month old buck(who is rather slow at his job)


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, nobody here has come into heat yet... I guess I won't be having Feb kids then.. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No heats here yet either :sigh:

Sorry to all I have to PM back... Haven't been home all day..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

80% sure Clarice was in heat yesterday, I threw her in with Nehru. So there is a 50/50 chance she got bred yesterday. I had to leave, so I didn't witness any breedings taking place, but I'm still going to mark it on the calendar. 
So that will maybe be Feb. 21st kids. Betty was bred on the 22nd, so that's Feb 19th kids.


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

We got rain today!!! Woo hoo!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, yeah we got rain too... it was wet :lol:

Emma, is that bird-like thing big enough to breed right now? How old is she?


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, she's big enough. She's almost six months.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You need like 3 more does... :lol: I don't know about you, but I am excited for kids! :stars: Even though I still have 2.5 months to go :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I need more money to have more goats... :lol: I pay for all of it, seriously.

But they're Moon and Nehru babies....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want more does! But only one or two 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I need more money to have more goats... :lol: I pay for all of it, seriously.
> 
> But they're Moon and Nehru babies....


Bah, money is for wimps, you just need to not get caught  :lol:

Yeah, I'm still curious to see how at least one of her does will freshen, and I'm curious to see what Nahren would have done, so, still looking forward to it. 
From the few kids of Nehru, he really scales those big faces down :lol: Fancy has a petite head still.


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What?


----------



## Emzi00

Hi. :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hello :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't know why these aren't on Natalie's page, they're much more flattering photo's of her :lol:

And Poppy!  She was a nice doe


----------



## Emzi00

How are you? :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cold.... it's cold here :lol: That's how I am


----------



## Emzi00

Are you as cold as your heart?  This is what happens when you give that kind of answer...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Almost, borderline hypothermic, so it's pretty close :lol: :snow:


----------



## Emzi00

I'll make you some hot cocoa, it'll be cold by the time you get it.. :lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl

I'm just gonna show up for a bit....have to go to my team's practice in a few.....

So, HI! :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's fine, I have a perfectly good Roo to snuggle with!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hello, bonjour, aloha, hallo, etc :wave: :lol:


----------



## margaret

thegoatgirl said:


> I'm just gonna show up for a bit....have to go to my team's practice in a few.....
> 
> So, HI! :laugh:


HI!


----------



## thegoatgirl

Hola, fellow goat-spotters!

That did not come out right. It sounds weird.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

...


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That's fine, I have a perfectly good Roo to snuggle with!


Not anymore, I'm taking her...


----------



## thegoatgirl

Who else drools over this buck?!


----------



## thegoatgirl

I sooo want a kid out of him!! I absolutely love his dam, Seabass, she was one of my faves before she passed away.


----------



## Emzi00

thegoatgirl said:


> Who else drools over this buck?!


Not me. :lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl

:laugh: Now, just to annoy you...

Look how looong he is! And his neck! Have you ever seen a prettier buck?! I love him!

Did it work?


----------



## thegoatgirl

What about this doe, hmmm?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He's nice, but the new fangled goats aren't my thing. I DO however, want a backdrop like that! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Got our pigs, and four pullets at the fair... Not sure how the pullets came along lol! But they did!

This little black/white bantam is mine  need a name for her!


----------



## thegoatgirl

Or this one?








Or this one?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And I have seen much nicer bucks in my day :shades: late 1970's to 1985-1987 was when everyone just nailed it with the dairy goats.


----------



## thegoatgirl

Lacie, I know, right?? So scenic, so pretty. 

Not dry....
Sometimes I don't like TX. :sigh:


----------



## thegoatgirl

I can take either type, really  I feel that ADGA's going a *bit* overboard with the whole size/bodycapacity thing, but I like power too  Just not too much!

I need pictures :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My giant doughnut :drool:


----------



## thegoatgirl

Skyla, my mouth is watering.. :drool:

Please, don't tempt me. Last time I ate before practice (three hours straight) I got nauseous and ended up having to sit the last hour out, LOL.


----------



## thegoatgirl

Are those chickens Silver Pencils? I used to have them  Cool breed!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It was SO good!! Not as big as Chad's giant one, but good size! I should have taken a selfie with mine like Chad did!! :lol:

No good!

I honestly have no clue! I just know they are super tiny!! LOL!


----------



## thegoatgirl

Stop! Stop! No more... :lol:

Silver Pencils are really fun! My favorites were Japanese Bantams. Now, those things are CUTE!


----------



## COgoatLover25

They remind me of silver laced wyandottes ... except they look smaller


----------



## thegoatgirl

They are very similar  Basically, the same except tiny :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:

I don't know much about chickens.. Lol! This is the puller I really wanted!! And I wanted to name her Wanda! I have no clue why, but I did! Isn't she awesome looking!? 
They wanted $40 for her though


----------



## COgoatLover25

Why would you Wanda do that? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> They remind me of silver laced wyandottes ... except they look smaller


They had that marked as their color... :shrug: and they are VERY tiny compared to my RI Reds and Susex hens


----------



## thegoatgirl

OOOH, a TOP-KNOT SILKY!!! I call 'em crazy-heads :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Why would you Wanda do that? :lol:


Oh groan! :roll:
I wanted her so badly though!


----------



## thegoatgirl

Aren't us goat people supposed to be saying that about GOATS....? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She was way cool!! This was one of the Roos


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

thegoatgirl said:


> Aren't us goat people supposed to be saying that about GOATS....? :lol:


Yep! Lol!! I don't even like chickens!! LOL! But she was AWESOME!


----------



## thegoatgirl

I know, I think they're pretty cool too  But can you imagine trying to eat with that hair do?!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I want one of these Guineas


----------



## thegoatgirl

Holy cow! I have NEVER seen a guinea fowl that color.

On a different note, I would not get them. Possibly the most annoying animal on the planet :GAAH:


----------



## thegoatgirl

Well, I gotta go  TTYL!


----------



## COgoatLover25

thegoatgirl said:


> Holy cow! I have NEVER seen a guinea fowl that color.
> 
> On a different note, I would not get them. Possibly the most annoying animal on the planet :GAAH:


:lol:

They're annoying but funny :lol:
We used to have a flock of 30 and they'd all go off in a group every once in awhile and come back a few days later lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

K, bye Ariella! :wave:


----------



## nchen7

Skyla those chickens are super cute!

and I agree Ariella, guinea hens are super annoying. I would never be able to have them. their squaking is just....not right!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I had guinea hens for a while, none were as cool as that one though!


----------



## NubianFan

I love guineas I wish I had mine back.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Ni!

So, now that I have fancy show birds that will never see the show cage again, I need fancy names ! :lol: jk, just want something nice for my little gal


----------



## nchen7

I'm really bad with names, so I can't really help you there. I'm sure Leslie will have some suggestions (she's good at figuring out names)


----------



## NubianFan

What are we naming?


----------



## goathiker

That reminds me , I need to take pictures of my chicks. They are starting to get their feathers.


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter says 
Sweetie 
and Peck peck 
Or Alexis and Jasmine,
I am not good at naming chickens


----------



## thegoatgirl

For the Silver Penciled pullet?

Yeah, I'm back. :lol:

Lacey (this is not a compliment, LOL)
Silver
Silvershine
Star/Starr
Starry Night
Moon
Moonlite
Serenity
Celeste
Selestia/Celestia


----------



## thegoatgirl

I have a BUNCH of fancy ones.... :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Peck peck! Haha! Love it!! 
That's ok, the last chick that was mine was an Americana and I named her Connie.. Lol! Real original


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah, the one with the lighter head  
Those are cute


----------



## NubianFan

Y'all I think I may have really messed up my little herd.


----------



## thegoatgirl

Leslie, what happened?


----------



## NubianFan

Well Pip started realizing he was a boy about two weeks ago, and I meant to separate everyone but the other pen wasn't ready and life got in the way and I didn't get it done til tonight because this morning he was absolutely terrorizing and running Dru all over the place. Neither of the girls would stand for him they both constantly fought him off when I was watching. But I am gone at work a lot of the time and I am just afraid he has bred either one or both of them. Which would be fine except it is too early if he has they will kid in February and that is our worst month of winter here.


----------



## thegoatgirl

Aww, I'm sorry :hug: I'll be praying it all works out.


----------



## NubianFan

Well the worst thing that can happen is I get the babies I wanted earlier in the year than I wanted. But I really don't relish kids in february. It isn't warm at all then and it will mean I have to keep the does in the barn somehow for a good chunk if february


----------



## Sylvie

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> So, now that I have fancy show birds that will never see the show cage again, I need fancy names ! :lol: jk, just want something nice for my little gal


Stella


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Sylvie said:


> Stella


how about Pipsqueak? Or just Pip.


----------



## goathiker

Hey Alice


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Oh my... I just happened to suggest Pipsqueak... and then realized Leslie was just talking about a Pip! 

Hello Jill.  By the way, I love your name!


----------



## goathiker

Which one?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi friends! Miss me?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Jill.  Haha


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Guess not! :lol: I spilled milk all over my iPad..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Hey Cuz


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Ruh roh...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay Jill!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So I really think I'm gonna dry off Temper early now.. Cuz I'm tired of milking :lol: when I get home from work I just wanna relax.. And I don't wake up early enough to do am milkings.. I'm late to work as it is..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Alice, I won't have cute new babies to share with you till march or so.. But when the come I promise to share!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

That's funny, I always hated my name growing up.


----------



## goathiker

Hey, I could _give_ Alice cute babies this spring.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You give away babies? Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Sure, you can't sell goats around here. I give them away for donations


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hmm weird.. Before I bought any goats I asked a local Nubian breeder if she ever had trouble selling kids. She said no. Good thing I don't live in Oregon! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I always end up getting ripped off on them.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Weird.. You should just sell them for $500 lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I can join the party on that one, lol. I've literally given away registered buck kids just to get them out of here. Lost my rear end some years :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well hopefully I'm a successful goat breeder/ sales person and I just don't know it lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, you shouldn't have a problem if you get doe kids and a small number of bucks every year, but I've yet to find the secret to that. I have a plan in the works though! :lol: And if that doesn't work, I have another plan!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol everyone has theories about it! I can't wait to hear the one that works!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I need a trick now!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So impatient! :lol: Haven't you ever heard that great things come to those who wait?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I swear I'm going to flip out if I don't get at least one doe from each of the girls though :GAAH:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol fine, I'll wait. As long as mom and babies are happy I'll be happy especially since this is my first time!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

The trick is to freshen your girls with a black Ober buck. Which means that there is no way to register them but, that stupid buck never threw anything but doe kids.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

At this point in the game, for me, I just want smooth kiddings, does kids with flashy colors, and a buck kid here and there. When you have the conformation and the udders down, color is all that's left to breed for :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I am not exactly fond of Ober's anymore :lol:
But that reminds me, the guy I know with 140+ horses, only this year has he had colts, he has had fillies the past 10 years!!! :shocked: :hair: :wallbang: :GAAH:
Some people just have all the luck!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I didn't know alpines came in flashy colors :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, Dee, so uneducated... :doh: :lol: They _can_ have flashy color, but people have drowned out all the cool colors these days.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Never seen one 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well we might have different idea's of flashy color (alpines obviously don't come with 10 different color patches and spots :lol But the pied's are cool, and some of the broken colors are really pretty


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I like spots 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Here, I had a pied Alpine.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I love the black! And she has 2 cute spots and such a cute brown belly!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My Internet is being weird again.. I guess I'll go to sleep now.. Bla... Night all


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Dee


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't always trim hooves, but when I do, (it normally goes just fine) I cut the string off my hoodie and have to fix it....  :lol: It looks awful and I hate my hoodie now... :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh how sad Lacie!! Lol! I hate when that happens!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know, I really, truly loved that hoodie :tears: :mecry: It will never be the same....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Then.... Coup taught them all to crib :hair: Excuse the thinness... they ran out of hay last night and I haven't gotten to the feed store yet


----------



## NubianFan

Just get you another string and a big safety pin and run the new one through there using the safety pin as a guide.


----------



## NubianFan

I didn't know goats cribbed!:hammer:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Just get you another string and a big safety pin and run the new one through there using the safety pin as a guide.


Where do I find another string? I doubt it would be the same color though :mecry: :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

What ta ya think Lacie. Am I in trouble with my herd?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> I didn't know goats cribbed!:hammer:


They don't.... until you buy a Coup.... :hair: :GAAH: All the does, and the kids are doing it now!


----------



## thegoatgirl

:lol:


----------



## NubianFan

They should have them at craft/sewing supply places. It might be tough to find the same color. Is it heather grey?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> What ta ya think Lacie. Am I in trouble with my herd?


About the Pip incident?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, it's kind of a brownish grey. So like Ben Franklins? :shrug:


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah. I never saw them stand for him or even act like they were in heat. But... I don't know. They both did their best to either kill him or get away from him when I was home.


----------



## NubianFan

I don't know what Ben Franklins is we don't have them here but hobby lobby or Michaels or Hancocks fabrics or anything like that.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Should maybe, possibly be fine. If he is getting rutty, watch out for heat cycles soon. If neither cycle by this time october, you probably will have some Pip babies. 
Or if you had big plans, you can alway lute them.... But wasn't Daf supposed to be bred to him this year? It was just Dru that you didn't want bred to him right?


----------



## NubianFan

I actually had decided to breed both to him this year. I just wanted to wait another month


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> I don't know what Ben Franklins is we don't have them here but hobby lobby or Michaels or Hancocks fabrics or anything like that.


Oh yeah, you guys don't have the same things back there... well, Ben Franklins is like Michaels then :lol: I'll have to look for another string if I'm ever out and about.


----------



## NubianFan

I just hate for them to kid on february. It won't be good at all.


----------



## NubianFan

Now I want to go to Ben Franklins....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:

To crib like a horse?! Just cause?! Lol!no have two that will when I have them on the stand trimming feet or something and they will chew the windowsill in front of them lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> I actually had decided to breed both to him this year. I just wanted to wait another month


Oh, well it's not that bad then. Maybe your weather will be calmish in Feb this year? Moon will be kidding in Dec, when it hits it's coldest, so we'll be in the same boat!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :lol:
> 
> To crib like a horse?! Just cause?! Lol!no have two that will when I have them on the stand trimming feet or something and they will chew the windowsill in front of them lol


Yeah, just cause :hair: She chews on the stand, all the trees, any piece of wood basically! And she taught them ALL her bad habits, so I'll just have to kill them all and start over :lol: (joking!)


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah. That's true


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yeah, just cause :hair: She chews on the stand, all the trees, any piece of wood basically! And she taught them ALL her bad habits, so I'll just have to kill them all and start over :lol: (joking!)


Too funny! 
Though my guys ate all the bark of the tree in there pen, that's the worst of it! Lol!


----------



## nchen7

Lacie, take your old string (the part you cut off) to a fabric store, and see if they have a replacement, and yes...do the safety pin thing.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I threw my back out this morning  I went to work any way but they sent me home cuz I couldn't do anything..... I think I should just curl up and die now.. Idk how I'm gonna milk my goat...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens

I got the candy store job! I thought I hadn't because they didn't call me within the time I believed they would ... but they called me today! I start Monday, please pray!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! That's awesome! Good luck!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Pipsqueak the Ruffian, I think he turned out to be a fairly decent looking little Mini Nubian Billy for 50 bucks.....


----------



## NubianFan

If you are wondering what he is looking at, it is, of course, the girls.....


----------



## NubianFan

And just for reference right after we got him


----------



## NubianFan

He was soooo cute but he has become so handsome now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ThreeHavens said:


> I got the candy store job! I thought I hadn't because they didn't call me within the time I believed they would ... but they called me today! I start Monday, please pray!


Oh yay!!! SOOO happy for you Danielle!!! :hug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Dont you love it when you look outside and all you can think is, " I freaking love my goats!" 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Mine are being annoying. They want their pellet feeders filled.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

If my goats start screaming for food I make them wait longer :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

If they are really stupid about it like the Nygmy I got rid of then they get to meet my shock collar..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

ummmmmm


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't tolerate overly loud obnoxious goats.. If they don't heed to training then they must be relocated or eaten! Hahaha! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Dont you love it when you look outside and all you can think is, " I freaking love my goats!"


Yeah, I think that from time to time. The other times, not so much :lol: Same goes for the cows, horses, dogs, pigs, etc.


----------



## NubianFan

The ummm wasn't about that, I am wondering if Pip is invisible, since no one has said a thing.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The only time mine ever make a sound is when they are lined up for milking, or when I am bring their hay over.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Cuz you have alpines Lacie! They are well mannered lol! From the few Nigerians I have met, don't think I ever want to own one.. Far worse than Nubians!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> The ummm wasn't about that, I am wondering if Pip is invisible, since no one has said a thing.


He's a magical beast  His color really changed though :chin: Could do without the horns however, looks good though.  
Do you still have Drus boys? I don't think I have seen a recent picture...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I really loved all my horned goats! The only reason I got dehorned goats when I switched to dairy goats was in case I decided to show them..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Cuz you have alpines Lacie! They are well mannered lol! From the few Nigerians I have met, don't think I ever want to own one.. Far worse than Nubians!


Are we coming to the dark side?


----------



## goathiker

Alpines are hard on fences...All mine moved away. Except DH's wether.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Cuz you have alpines Lacie! They are well mannered lol! From the few Nigerians I have met, don't think I ever want to own one.. Far worse than Nubians!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I beg to differ!!! :lol:

And Leslie, Pip has grown SO much!! He's a handsome boy and his horns are cool looking!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Are we coming to the dark side?


No I still love my Nubians!  but I'm not opposed to having an alpine 

Jill, my alpine wether isn't hard on fences either 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I do still have them, one is faded I think they need copper, or maybe he is just sunburnt but anyway they have scur heads, Pip is the only one with horns, if he stays I will band them eventually but He probably will only be here this breeding season so I may just leave them. He isn't the least bit aggressive to humans. He is kind of a wimp actually. I will try to get pics of the boys tomorrow.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

*Day 17:*.....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw! I love your little cow! I gotta go milk now.. We'll see how this goes with my broken back...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:chin: I should move the feeder again... I don't like the downhill slope it's on :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Feel better Dee!


----------



## NubianFan

That calf is so cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Does she have a name Lacie?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx, I think the Vicodin should kick in soon... :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

What happened with your back Dee? You didn't try to throw too heavy of an object at someone did ya? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Isn't she cute?! There is nothing she could possibly do to upset me, she is my favorite, above all :greengrin: 
Skyla, I told you all like, 17 days ago :lol: Pollyanna 
I should show her next year at the fair just for giggles, they don't have a mini class, so she would be showing with the beef heifers :laugh: Watch her win :ROFL: :slapfloor:
She needs brushed too, I keep forgetting


----------



## COgoatLover25

Is that a mini Hereford, Lacie?


----------



## NubianFan

Well she definately has the straight back, she just might win!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep mini Hereford 

Right? Put her on some show feed, clip her up all pretty, and she'll be the prettiest one at the show :greengrin: :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

We used to have some of those!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Isn't she cute?! There is nothing she could possibly do to upset me, she is my favorite, above all :greengrin:
> Skyla, I told you all like, 17 days ago :lol: Pollyanna
> I should show her next year at the fair just for giggles, they don't have a mini class, so she would be showing with the beef heifers :laugh: Watch her win :ROFL: :slapfloor:
> She needs brushed too, I keep forgetting


Well that's a lot of days ago!! :lol:

You should!!! :ROFL:

Ok, off to bed for me... *yawn*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> We used to have some of those!!!!


Mini's or full size? Either way, you should have know exactly what breed she was! :lol: 
I used to have the full size Herefords


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I might just have to next year, if I do, you will all definitely have pictures of her lined up with the big girls :ROFL: Thinking about it just cracks me up! :lol:

Night Skyla


----------



## COgoatLover25

Minis...well I didn't know how old she was 
We had a very small herd :lol: 2 cows and 1 bull


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm just old Lindsey :lol: I somehow threw it out scooping grain.... Old injuries creeping up on me..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Geeze, wait 'til your 50. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

50  That's only 18, with 32 years experience :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I want to come to Cali and see that show!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, beginning of August, be there! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol that's what my aunt keeps saying and I tell her, at this rate I won't live that long..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

We used to have polled herefords but they were full sized. We had one horned one and she was a bully, she knew she had horns. And we had one black one with a white face because the neighbors angus bull got one of our cows and she had her, so we kept her but the entire rest of our herd was registered polled herefords.


----------



## goathiker

When you can throw out your knees sitting on the couch watching TV we'll talk :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! You should have seen the tiny scoop of grain in my hand when my back went out.. It was pitiful.. I felt stupid calling my boss to tell him what happened..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

:lol: 

Beach Clean up tomorrow. Last hike of the summer.


----------



## NubianFan

I threw mine out riding a ride with my daughter at the fair. But it is finally better now.


----------



## NubianFan

You should have just told your boss you had diarrhea, nobody asks any more questions once you say the D word.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol he's a jerk, he would have told me to take kaopectate and come in when it stops!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

sometimes it just doesn't stop no matter, even jerks don't want to catch that kind of mess


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm a terrible liar, even when I accidentally sleep in I tell him the truth.. So just so he knew I wasn't lying I went to work barely able to move... So they could all see I was clearly incapable.. It was sad..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

DH's letting me buy all new pack saddles for the boys with the tax return this year.


----------



## NubianFan

That's cool Jill! 

Dee that is terrible, we must work on your assertiveness.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha that would be great Leslie.. I have always had the problem of not being assertive enough.. I think it's cuz I'm unsure of myself..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have a deep thought in my head that no one will ever believe me when my back hurts, cuz this all started when I was very young and the first time it happened I told my dad, "I think I need a doctor, my back hurts really bad.." he works in construction and his response was "I see guys with back pain every day, if your back hurt bad enough for a doctor you would be keeled over." now.. I have a high pain tolerance and do not like to show when I am hurt, like I don't like to look crippled, I like to talk about it, but if I look crippled I dont want anyone to be around to see or have to help me up.. That day a guarantee I had severe enough pain for a child of that age to be checked out by a doctor... It's been all down hill from there but most of the time I just hide the pain or mask it with pain meds cuz I feel that people won't believe or understand the intensity of pain I feel.. 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I shouldn't have been so fearless when I was young. Anyone who had a horse they were scared to ride would just say "oh hey, Dee will ride that horse, she can ride anything" most of the time I stayed on but I think sometimes staying on a crow hopping horse can hurt more than falling off.. Especially since a lot of the times I fell of,I landed on my feet, like it was staged! Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yep, all the injuries I feel now were from horses too.

I'm gonna get these for the boys. http://www.soprisgoats.com/goatsaddlerookie.html


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The packs look small?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The injuries I feel are from horses, rolling cars, falling off of things, fights, freak accidents, and cows :lol:

Hey, word on the street is that I'm on the Salazar list for some Indian money  ray:


----------



## goathiker

HappyCaliGoats said:


> The packs look small?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Huh?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's not what came up when I clicked the link..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Oh, the pontoons are the saddle. The packs attach to them.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol oh I see


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Suuure why don't everyone just take off now


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oooooooof course


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol sorry!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Did your Vicodan kick in yet?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya I think it's wearing off now..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Well, if you take more put a half under your tongue and drink a sweet fizzy drink while it dissolves...Works much better that way.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Jill, how do you know all these things!?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

If you chase it with rum it kicks in pretty quick 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Swedish children's book, "proof" that goats are evil. Figure it out :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't get it..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

"Get" means goat in swedish and "killing" means kid in Swedish :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's just proof that swedes are mean! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Nah, Swedes are big, blonde, and cute.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! We have some weird Swedish resort about 10 miles from my house where only Swedish people come at certain times of the year and stay in these cabins in the hills. It's called swedville lol! I thought it was really weird the first time I drove through.. Apparently Anyone that doesn't "live" there is is not welcomed with open arms even though you have to drive through it to get to one of the major hiking parks in this area..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, they like pot and nudity as well...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I hate being naked and I can't really handle pot.. It smells good but it doesn't agree with me..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Me neither on both counts. The Scots and Irish are more fun anyway...


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm making cupcakes tomorrow


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Me neither on both counts. The Scots and Irish are more fun anyway...


I guess I'll have to agree on that one, my bf is Irish, he's pretty fun 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Cool, I want a cupcake. 
I'm going to the beach clean up with the pack boys tomorrow and going to get a bowl of Clam Chowder afterwards.


----------



## goathiker

DH is French Irish. Boy does he get the Irish temper. I can take it though I'm German Scot.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol my bf is so mello. Not much of a temper.. Unless he drinks waaaay to much.. But that is rare, i think I have seen it once. Maybe the mello comes from the native american side?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Hmm, yeah most of the guys on res are pretty mellow but, kinda weird. There's a lot of drugs here though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Res?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Indian Reservation. I live 200 yards from one. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh well, Patrick isn't weird, just mellow, he's pretty awesome actually 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Cool, I wish you happiness.


----------



## goathiker

DH and I were married 30 years last January.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol Thanx 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Congrats! Glad you found someone that has made you happy for so long!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

We've had our ups and downs, It is definitely worth sticking it out though. People miss out on the best part when they give up too soon.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I've got a cold!


----------



## goathiker

That's too bad, I have a migraine and a pulled shoulder.


----------



## nchen7

ThreeHavens said:


> I got the candy store job! I thought I hadn't because they didn't call me within the time I believed they would ... but they called me today! I start Monday, please pray!


Congrats Danielle!!! :stars: you'll do great at that job!

Dee, hope your back feels better soon. Epsom salt bath, and if it's a chronic thing, you should see a physiotherapist or chiropractor. Also, a lot of people don't realize a strong core = safe back. and whenever you do anything physical, to suck in your belly so you engage your core.

Jill, congrats on being with your man for almost 30 years. that's a long freaking time!!! we're pushing 8 years, and that feels like forever.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

The pigs love their Goat Milk soaked grain breakfast :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

The Peepster and his girly friends 
He thought he was Mr. Cool :laugh:


----------



## goathiker

Off to the beach


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Have fun Jill


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Have fun Jill!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ECHO Echo echo


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is this what you meant by cool colors Lacie? Cuz I do like this color! Can I have this doe?








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Just found this old pic, look how little Eddie and his horns used to be! And I miss my Ginger!!








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Worked at the farmers market today. And BOY is it a long day!!! Exhausted! Decided not to cook so dragged my butt out for food...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little ceaser's pizza! :yum: 

have had a killer headache all afternoon.. Ugh... >_<


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

We're having a BBQ for my Bday! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's your bday?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Tomorrow, but BBQ tonight!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I made tacos tonight, with refried beans on the side and guacamole, mild taco sauce, fiesta blend shredded cheese, and lettuce for toppings. I didn't have any sour cream or salsa... but they were still good...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cool!! Well happy early bday!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I made tacos tonight, with refried beans on the side and guacamole, mild taco sauce, fiesta blend shredded cheese, and lettuce for toppings. I didn't have any sour cream or salsa... but they were still good...


Sounds good besides the guacamole and refried beans  lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanks Skyla! 

Leslie, tacos sound awesome! I'll share my salsa with you!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Well it is make your own style so anyone can leave off anything they don't like


----------



## NubianFan

Thanks Dee! I have already gobbled my share up though. Happy early Birthday by the way!
I bet your salsa is super hot isn't it?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx!! No it's not hot, cuz it's store bought.. If I made it it would be hot though! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Ha ha! I don't do very hot peppers, I like to be able to taste my food.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I like pain!  except back pain.. But my bf put duct tape on my back muscles today, it's surprisingly helping better than the brace! We fix things the only way we know how 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hot is icky!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just had a double decker burger with habanero jack and cheddar cheeses topped with avocado tomato pineapple pickles and of course ketchup! Yum!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I had a taco pizza.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I was just looking at an old pic of a delish taco pizza we made last year! It was such a good experiment!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I still have 3 pieces left for a snack later.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm off to bed... My head feels like it's going to explode... :mecry:


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Skyla, feel better


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's no good.. Night Skyla, get some rest, you need to feel better for my birthday!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Got some Beach Clean up pictures uploading.


----------



## goathiker

I am covered in buck grease. Last hike of the year so, we took everyone.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! Sounds like a good time! Bf just unloaded my hay  such a sweet heart!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

That was nice of him.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Hi!






-I'm random


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya he's always nice 

Hi Chelbi!
sorry auto correct is being dumb.. It wanted me to either spell your name with "sh" or "y"...

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Okay, here's the troop


----------



## goathiker

Bean, Onyx, Pup, Duncan, and Jamie.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Luv it


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## NubianFan

Those are great pics Jill, the waves were really rolling in huh? Makes me miss the ocean


----------



## CritterCarnival

Absolutely beautiful...I miss the NW coast soooo much. I hope we will be looking for a little piece of property there in the next year or so.

But why is this the last hike of the year?? There's nice days all year long...especially if you like wind and rain and storms!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's awesome Jill! Looks like fun! Who is the brown goat with black face? He's cute!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I am so tired, my legs are so tired and achy and I am hurting so bad. I don't know why I have to feel so crappy on a weekend. I don't even feel good laying down so I don't think sleeping is going to be much of a relief.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, the tide was coming in pretty fast, we got swamped a couple times :lol:

The house next door to me is for sale Kat.

The dark brown Chamois is Pup the pee face. He's the one everyone wanted to pet too. A lot of people left the beach smelling like buck grease.

I've gotta keep the goats out of the woods now until after hunting season. There may be a few more nice days for beach hikes.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I like Pup pup pee pee face! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nice pics Jill!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do you "baahh" at your goats?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Someone is advertising these goats as "Nubian/dairy" lol I feel bad for mama she looks like she needs some groceries..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Night y'all I am going to take a thousand aspirin and go to bed.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry forgot the pic...








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Leslie, hope you fee better!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I better I just howled and writhed in pain, I am pretty sure I had a tiny cyst burst. I have had that happen before and this was same kind of pain. Not fun,..... come on menopause.


----------



## goathiker

Night Leslie. Hope you feel better soon. 

Those are some funny looking Nubians :lol: 

Here's Pup when he was born. He was stuck behind a stillborn sister and had to have CPR. He imprinted on me while I was saving him so...He gets to stay and be a pack boy.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Happy Birthday Eve Dee! :cake: arty:  Yes, I celebrate my birthday eve :lol:
Feel better Leslie! 
Jill, glad you had fun. 

In other news, I have a commuter car for now, used my expert negotiator skills and bought a Mitsubishi :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanks Lacie! Hey, what color is that alpine doe I posted a couple pages back? Is there a name for it?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And congrats on the new car!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She doesn't look full alpine... I'd have to go back and look again, but I'd say like a broken-pied chamoisee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It said she's registered with blue papers?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Really? They have a name or number for her? She looks like a nigi cross to me, blue papers are the american ones. Brown is grade.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is it different for alpines? Cuz all my Nubians papers are blue and they are PB


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Really? They have a name or number for her? She looks like a nigi cross to me, blue papers are the american ones. Brown is grade.


No, it just says "zippy is a blue-papered alpine"

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, it shouldn't be. It's been forever since I had french ones, so I don't know if the paper changed color. If yours are blue than the pb and am still have the blue papers. 

But yeah, couple things just look off to me, I'd be curious to know the lines on that doe, maybe they are just way different that what I'm used to :shrug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This doe is really close to you, you should go save her, she needs food!








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

How close? Lincoln? Saw a doe just like that, and she was the grand daughter to my old buck...http://sacramento.craigslist.org/grd/4682093931.html


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's in penn valley


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Really? Wonder if it's a kid a gave away at some point in time :chin: Papers?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It says she's reg. but the daughter is not. It doesn't give numbers



Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/grd/4634869668.html

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Found the add.... wonder if it was one of Clarice's does, age is right...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Save her!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Maybe I should buy her 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Guess they're leaving the country, wonder what for :lol: Yeah... I'm not going to buy her, I'm done buying things for a bit, I mean I just bought a few things, and a car, plus the matter of the pig in late nov-december :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And $100, that's pretty steep, bit too rich for my blood if that is indeed the doe I _gave_ away  :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Don't ask me why I was looking at alpines  :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why did you give her away? She looks like a really nice doe?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well like I've mentioned before, I'm a very kind, generous, caring person, who does not value money whatsoever, and I *chokes and dies of false sincerity x_x *
Ehem, I meant..... couldn't keep em all, tough times, etc, little children involved, gave goat away...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I like her! Pretty color too!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

R u laughing at me Jill?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Well go get her Dee.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol but then I will have an alpine! I not have room for one more goat and I wanted another Nubian!..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh geez, if she's even there, at $100 for a papered milker, that was posted over a month ago, she probably found another place...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Idk, on cl you have to renew the ad every 7 days or it deletes


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Noooo, they delete after 45 days...


----------



## goathiker

So you put some weight on her and get her bred, then sell her for 4 times what you paid for her.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! Of she can't sell her for 100 what makes you think I could for 400?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Because people don't want a skinny goat pictured with horned kids. They look like brush goats. She just needs some care to look like a show goat again.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well she looks pretty crappy right now, so with weight + bred = a more attractive doe worth more $$$


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Her kid didnt have horns :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Bred to Nubian?? Lol cuz I don't have an alpine buck!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Oh, you're talking bout the OTHER doe. No fair putting up pics and then talking about something else when I'm this tired.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Sure why not? All the kids could be registered and a lot of people like that cross.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry, I had alpines and Lacie on the brain all afternoon!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Then they could be spotty alpines! Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Jill, were you talking about the link of the doe I posted that was a grand daughter to my buck, or the doe that was in question as to whether or not it was the one I gave away?
Because the one I posted didn't even have kids, you must be really tired! You should get some sleep!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think she means the one I posted and said she needs groceries, she was advertised as a Nubian.. Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Sorry, I had alpines and Lacie on the brain all afternoon!


As long as you aren't plotting my assassination, that's fine :lol:


----------



## goathiker

No, she posted a pic of a doe she felt sorry for that had 2 horned kids with it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> As long as you aren't plotting my assassination, that's fine :lol:


Lol nope not yet 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Pee Face Pup is Alpine/Nubian.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

OH, makes sense now! Why yes those are Nubians, don't you know? :shades: Cracks me up when I see Nubians listed as Alpines all the time too :lol:

But all three does posted could use some food.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lol nope not yet


Good....good... Why were you thinking of me and alpines today though? :lol: 
Strange that my spidey senses weren't going off... normally I _know_ when I'm being thought of :chin: :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This is why I shouldn't be on cl.. The boer doe in the pic I posted of Eddie was completely emaciated when I got her... By the time she was bred she was so over conditioned I felt bad for her.. But the kids ate that off quick..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I was mostly thinking of alpines but alpines make me think of you  idk why I started thinking about searching for one to buy! Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> idk why I started thinking about searching for one to buy! Lol


Because you know you want one


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wouldn't mind having that doe actually.. She's really pretty I've always loved brown goats with black trim.. I guess u alpine people call it chamoise? Lol I looked for a Nubian that color


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, chamoisee, there are Nubians out there with that same color too.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I found some, but none that I wanted 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm sure that's not true! What you meant to say was, none that you could afford


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well most of the ones I found were either boys or not PB I try not to even look at the ones I can't afford :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Just live on water and oatmeal for a month or two like I do!

I don't know why, but my house has smelt like broccoli ever since I got home, and it's driving me crazy, we haven't had broccoli in months!!! :hair:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Your dog is farting :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

There's Nubians everywhere up here, you should come visit.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Your dog is farting :lol:


They're all outside and have been all day! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay Nubians! It must be a very noisy town? :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Must have left Oregon just in time :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So r u gonna bring me this doe Lacie?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Which doe? I keep forgetting :ROFL: The "nubian"?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol no the chamoisee one


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The one I posted or the one you posted, they're both chams :lol: But I assume you meant the one in Penn Valley


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You posted one? Lol the skinny one in penn v.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

There's also Alpines, LaManchas, and Oberhasli all over. It's just a goat kind of a state.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh I found the one u posted! She's pretty too! I saw her in my search, but I like the darker one better. SInce you know them both, which one has better lines behind her?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> You posted one? Lol the skinny one in penn v.


Yeah, somewhere back there :lol: The grand daughter of my old buck, Clarice's dad.

Yeaaah, not gonna happen, unless you pay me, generously :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> There's also Alpines, LaManchas, and Oberhasli all over. It's just a goat kind of a state.


But u said nobody buys goats there?? Do they get them all free? From you? :ROFL:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The one in sac look so sad.........


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Nobody buys them 'cause they already have them. It's because it's legal to sell raw milk here. There's micro dairies everywhere selling $15 kids.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's illegal to sell milk here too 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

We can sell raw milk without inspection here as long as you have no more than 9 does.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Oh I found the one u posted! She's pretty too! I saw her in my search, but I like the darker one better. SInce you know them both, which one has better lines behind her?


Well, thinking more into it, the one in PV is not from Clarice if she is reg, because I still haven't registered Clarice, so it may have been out of a different doe... Tess maybe? I've given away a few in the past :lol:

The other doe is the granddaughter of Wile-E. But they never milked her much, so they never saw if she would milk over a gallon a day. And while she LA'd 84 it was +vv+, and her front legs are set too far forward.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's weird.. I don't think we have that kind of rule..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Every state is different.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So the one in pv is better?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> So the one in pv is better?


I have no idea without a better picture and her papers to look at. She might not even be there too.

If you were to buy the other doe, in Lincoln, just breed her to a buck with a nice front end and it'll fix her kids front ends real quick, might also be a fluke thing she has too, not really a known thing for her lines. 
And she can carry trips, her last kidding was.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My little boer doe had trips. As a FF 3 yo.. As far as I know it was her first time anyway


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Boers are known to have trips to quints. Really common for them. Alpines almost always twin or single, I don't get many triplets or quads from them.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What are Nubians known for?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

A lot of them have triplets and twins, some have quads.


----------



## goathiker

The year Guinen accidentally got bred twice, she had 5 does in one year. She always has triplets, her half sister always has twins.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Need some milk and a brownie 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I need some cheese toast...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Mmm milk


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh just went into the bedroom to get a sweatshirt.... the gross cabbage/broccoli smell is DH's boots and socks....  I need to wake him up and bleach his feet, boots and socks so I can go to bed. Why did he have to take them off in the bedroom!?  Maybe I'll open the windows, it's raining right now so maybe it'll smell like "fresh rain" :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You have rain?? I need some..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Put the boots outside..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It's easier to just sleep on the couch :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, maybe open all the windows, rain wash the boots and socks, throw him outside, turn the house fan on, get some fresh air going through the house, put some fans in the bedroom to blow it out, and I'll sleep on the couch until the smell leaves :lol:

Yep, it's raining a bit here


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Bleach won't ruin black leather boots, will it? Like if I throw them and the socks in the washer with a ton of bleach?...


----------



## glndg

Hello cousins. Hello Lacie.
Went to the beach today too, Jill. Couldn't quite reach the sand with my toes. Went to the river after that.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, it will. Vinegar would be better. You'll need to oil them while they're drying.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hello 

Ok, will do, how much vinegar to water? Or just vinegar? Never cleaned boots with it before, lol.


----------



## goathiker

Just throw them in the washing machine on small load, cold water, and pour in 2 cups of vinegar. Take the laces out so they don't catch on the agitator. It works fine as long as they get oiled. They might be rather noisy though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi Vicki! Nice view! 

I hate stinky boots...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh yes, that's how I wash all the boots and shoes :lol: Good thing the washer is away from all the bedrooms!
Sweet, I'll throw them in there in just a minute.

Vicki (hope that's right!), awesome picture! I love how different each plot of land looks from planes


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I hate stinky boots...


I do too! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I've been looking at more goats on FB :lol: I found a super cute lamancha!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Happy early birthday, Dee! It's almost here.:cake:

Yes, it's Vicki, Lacie. There was supposed to be a beach view of sorts too. Disappeared somewhere.


----------



## goathiker

LaManchas are hardy and awesome. 

Hi Vicki :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, I have go wash those boots! Gotta get them washed and dry by tomorrow night. I guess I'll make him bleach his feet in the morning, just let him sleep in. The windows aired it out a lot, and moving the boots helped 

So I'm gonna go toss them in the washer and go to bed, I'm kinda tired tonight. Good night everyone :wave:


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I've been looking at more goats on FB :lol: I found a super cute lamancha!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Are you going to buy it for yourself for your birthday?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> Happy early birthday, Dee! It's almost here.:cake:
> 
> Yes, it's Vicki, Lacie. There was supposed to be a beach view of sorts too. Disappeared somewhere.


Thanx Vicki! 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Goodnight Lacie. Good luck with the stinky boots and feet.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I was gonna buy myself a goat for my Bday but since I'm renting that doe now I won't have room so I'm looking for fun.. Though if I find a really good one I might have to sacrifice my pigmy lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Lacie!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Lacie


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> LaManchas are hardy and awesome.
> 
> Hi Vicki :wave:


Hi Cuz! :wave:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think you would like this lamancha Jill! But I can't steal pix from FB.. Cuz stupid iPad is old and dumb 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Introducing your new little cousin, twice removed, being held by his older brother (another little cousin twice removed.)
(My two grandsons.)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What am I thinking, of course I can steal pix, look jill packs for sale!








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Ah well, I can't afford her anyway.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> Introducing the new little cousin, twice removed, being held by his older brother (another little cousin twice removed.)


Aww

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

No more hard saddles for my boys, they're too rough on their shoulders.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya it looked like they would be, but what do I know about packs? Lol! Eddie wore a giant dog backpack


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Sweet, he's a cutie. Both of them actually.


----------



## glndg

Thanks.

What secret do you need to ask me about that would interest Dee? I saw that a few days ago, but things have been a bit busy.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm pooped. :lol: Party went well though


----------



## goathiker

Oh, that you drive from Cali to Oregon a couple times a year. She could possibly have me pick out baby goats up here.


----------



## goathiker

Cool, I'm pooped too. Went to the beach clean up today.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want this one Jill!








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Very nice, she's a bit small but she would cross really well with Dex.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol well I'll just send her right over then!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

How'd that go, Jill? 

I've got a full day ahead of me tomorrow, cleaning all the goats' pens and houses out. Then I'm going to see a movie with Levi at 7:30, hopefully I don't fall asleep during it :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How do you know that person isn't just really really tall? :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Scottyhorse said:


> I'm pooped. :lol: Party went well though


Hi Sydney.

Jill, it does seem like the prices on goats are lower in Oregon. I don't think Dee is going to last very long before she gets another goat. Are you, Dee?

And what kind of secret is it if it's on the Internet?;-)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hope you don't smell like buck during the movie 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol it's all about money constraints like Lacie said, all the ones I want are out of reach..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

That's true, you never know. I'm a shorty so...

There's pics somewhere back there Sydney. It was fun. I discovered people look at you really strange when your dog has a seizure in the state park in plain view. I don't care though, I'm not going to lock her up just because she has a problem.


----------



## glndg

Soooo....Dee, what breed do you want most? LaMancha, Nubian, Alpine?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nubian!! 



Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Wasn't much of secret anyway, huh?


----------



## goathiker

I know a guy you can get nice Nubians from for around $100 a kid. They aren't huge name goats but, they are really nice.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol it was more like should we tell her or let her suffer?!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I was looking for a doe to breed this year, and since all I found were kids I just decided to pray for a nice one from the doe I am leasing and retain her 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Nubian!!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


You seem sure of that now! :laugh:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My priority is Nubians, I don't really want other breeds but I like to look at them :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

The birthday countdown has begun........:razz:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg.. I can't believe I'm up so late! How am I gonna wake up early for my Bday??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The lights in my house are flickering.. Is this a sign or something??...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Happy Birthday, Dee!:fireworks::cake::cheers::stars:arty::birthday:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! Thanx Vicky! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:cheers: except I didn't have anything to drink tonight cuz I thought I would go to bed early and wake up at a decent hour :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Sure, that always works :lol: Happy Birthday :fireworks:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanks Jill! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

You don't have to wake up early for your birthday when you stay up late.:stars:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Then who's gonna feed all my furry and feathered kids?? :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

onder: Good question.


----------



## goathiker

You need a boarder goat, my girl will be here tomorrow to take care of everything to pay her board.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Problem with that is hiding it.. Lol land lady would want the profits, IF she even allowed it.. My fam doesn't welcome strangers with open arms..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

That's a great arrangement!

I think I am going to hit the hay. I don't have a boarder and I'm sleep deprived from the last few days.

So, hope the rest of your birthday is wonderful, Dee.

'Night all!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx! Night! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

You need your own place, even if it's small to start with.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It would be so impossible right now.. I have too many animals and not willing to part with any of them.. Plus I have cheap rent.. I can't imagine going into debt just to move.. Remember land lady is my grandma, so I will eventually inherit this property..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Vicki  

Wow, the people across the road are singing drunken songs at 12:20. Guess they're having fun.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

There Celebrating my Bday!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Could be, they throw massive parties over there. I'm never invited though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol if our neighbors throw parties that we can hear we just jump right in :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

They're on the back of 20 acres with a gated driveway. They just have a really loud karaoke machine.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Gates don't stop us! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, might be alright if we knew them. We are a leave us alone neighborhood. Most people move out here to not be bothered. They don't mess with us, I won't crash their parties. I just hope that we get someone decent in the next door house. Otherwise it might get difficult.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Most people that live around here have been here for years, or their families have.. Except the ritzy neighbors we previously had a convo about.. They don't live in the valley, their on the other side.. Or rather the top so they can see into our valley.. But they knew what our property looked like when they built their house there and it looks better now than it did then


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, my house is much older than all the neighbors places. This area has changed a lot in the last 20 years. There's no real work except at the Casino so, it's retired people and welfare families for the most part. I'd like to know how the guy behind me pays a $1600 a month lease on disability :lol: oorrr maybe I don't hmm.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh my... I need to go to bed.. What am I still doing up??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol!

Night Jill!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

G'Night


----------



## nchen7

happy birthday Dee!!! hope you have an amazing birthday!!!

man I fell asleep so early, and now I'm up super duper early.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My goodness y'all talk a lot!!! :lol: 

Morning! 
And HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEE!!! :stars: :leap: :dance:


----------



## NubianFan

Well I am alive sort of.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Goodmorning everyone.

Happy birthday Dee


----------



## NubianFan

I gave Rascal and Rowdy some beef fat, Rowdy thought it was quite tasty, Rascal was sure it must be some sort of plot by aliens for world domination and ran off in confusion and fear and disgust.


----------



## NubianFan

Has anyone ever bought a refurbished computer from Wal-Mart?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!

My head still hurts a lot..


----------



## NubianFan

That stinks.... I think the major storm in my internal organs is over, now I Just gotta deal with the aftermath.


----------



## glndg

NubianFan said:


> I gave Rascal and Rowdy some beef fat, Rowdy thought it was quite tasty, Rascal was sure it must be some sort of plot by aliens for world domination and ran off in confusion and fear and disgust.


Rascal is pretty smart.:thumb:


----------



## ThreeHavens

Starting work tomorrow, and nervous as all get out. :laugh: Excited too, but I'm afraid they won't like me! Gaaaaah. 

I've spent the last few days researching them and polishing up on math so I have a head start in being a good fit. Now I just pray and try to relax. If it's meant to be, it'll be.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> That stinks.... I think the major storm in my internal organs is over, now I Just gotta deal with the aftermath.


 :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ThreeHavens said:


> Starting work tomorrow, and nervous as all get out. :laugh: Excited too, but I'm afraid they won't like me! Gaaaaah.
> 
> I've spent the last few days researching them and polishing up on math so I have a head start in being a good fit. Now I just pray and try to relax. If it's meant to be, it'll be.


Your gonna do great Danielle!  and who wouldn't like you?!?! 
So excited to hear how your first day goes! Did they at least give you a short day to start with?


----------



## ThreeHavens

Yes, looks like a short day to start ... I'm coming in at 1:30pm and the store closes at 6pm ... they didn't tell me when I would be let off but still. According to the owner, I'm going to be started on the candy line ... which I'm pretty excited about. :lol: It sounds like so much fun.


----------



## ksalvagno

Hey, so you ended up with the candy job. Congrats Danielle!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not bad!  
Ohh cool! Sounds like you got a fun job!!


----------



## ThreeHavens

ksalvagno said:


> Hey, so you ended up with the candy job. Congrats Danielle!


Yes, I did! I'm hoping I'll be a good fit for them and they'll like me.  Tomorrow's my first day.



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Not bad!
> Ohh cool! Sounds like you got a fun job!!


I wanted this job really badly.


----------



## NubianFan

glndg said:


> Rascal is pretty smart.:thumb:


Actually he isn't very smart at all. Rowdy is the genius. Rascal is a wardenburg syndrome baby so he is slightly "off" if you get my drift. Rowdy never stops thinking he has even figured out how to open the doors on the ferret nation cage I have for them. :eyeroll::lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm so happy for you!! It's so exciting to get the job you want!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Happy bday Dee! :stars:



Congrats on the job Danielle! :leap:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nchen7 said:


> happy birthday Dee!!! hope you have an amazing birthday!!!
> 
> man I fell asleep so early, and now I'm up super duper early.....





J.O.Y. Farm said:


> My goodness y'all talk a lot!!! :lol:
> 
> Morning!
> And HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEE!!! :stars: :leap: :dance:





Scottyhorse said:


> Goodmorning everyone.
> 
> Happy birthday Dee


Than you everyone! I got to sleep in for my birthday  I hope we all have a fabulous day!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

What is the Candy line Danielle is it a candy store or a candy making shop or both?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx Lindsey  I'm old now! My back still hurts lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

Happy Birthday Dee!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well, I think I'm gonna give my three show does a bath... It's nearly 80* out and I'm betting this will be the last nice day before the show! So clipping and bath day it is


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanks Karen!! I feel so loved here 

Have fun Skyla, I hope your head feels better..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm not sure fun is the word I would use!! :lol:

Thanks.. I hope so too! I have a feeling it's gonna be another three day headache or something.. (On day 2..)


----------



## nchen7

Danielle, you'll do great! just calm down, breathe, and let them teach you what they want you to know/do. I'm sure you are most capable, and they wouldn't have hired you if they didn't like you....

Skyla, your headache maybe "lady time" related or dehydrated. drink some more liquids, preferably no sugar if you're dehydrated. or....some homemade electrolytes! lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm not sure fun is the word I would use!! :lol:
> 
> Thanks.. I hope so too! I have a feeling it's gonna be another three day headache or something.. (On day 2..)


You don't like bathing goats?!?! Strange..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens

NubianFan said:


> What is the Candy line Danielle is it a candy store or a candy making shop or both?


It's both! They make all their own chocolates and candies. Most delicious stuff you could imagine. So, I'll be working in the back, and up front selling.



nchen7 said:


> Danielle, you'll do great! just calm down, breathe, and let them teach you what they want you to know/do. I'm sure you are most capable, and they wouldn't have hired you if they didn't like you....


Thank you, nchen7! I REALLY love it there and I'm trying hard to polish up my skills so I can learn quickly.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> Danielle, you'll do great! just calm down, breathe, and let them teach you what they want you to know/do. I'm sure you are most capable, and they wouldn't have hired you if they didn't like you....
> 
> Skyla, your headache maybe "lady time" related or dehydrated. drink some more liquids, preferably no sugar if you're dehydrated. or....some homemade electrolytes! lol


Could be... (It's late) and it has been rather hot out, but I have been drinking a good deal of water..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> You don't like bathing goats?!?! Strange..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Come meet my does and you wouldn't either!! :lol: though Ellie and Juby were pretty good  Brook was a BEAST!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol sorry, that was sarcasm :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

Okay. I have been gone for awhile because my life took a really incredibly amazing spin but... I have small news. Big for me, small for anyone listening. 

I get to take care of thirty horses for our neighbors while they are gone. That's not including all of the bulls and Catahoulas, but the horses are most exciting!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:

Oh that sounds like a lot of fun!! I used to work a at barn that had 30+ horses  was soo much fun!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sounds like fun Alice! And lots of work! Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

I've wanted for so many years to just TAKE CARE of horses. One horse. Two horses. I don't care. But 30... all by my lonesome... woop woop!


----------



## AliceTheGoatLady

I realize I sound like a complete maniac. Woops! Lol


----------



## NubianFan

no it's cool. There was a time when I could related. I used to eat, sleep, breathe horses.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol Alice the maniac goat lady!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Guess that means I'm just as bad! :lol: 

I'm hungry...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm so full... I had corned beef hash and eggs for breakfast... It lasts a long time in the stomach..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Can't say I've ever had that...

I'm having cheese and crackers


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Whaaaat!? It's one of my favorite things for breakfast!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens

AliceTheGoatLady said:


> I realize I sound like a complete maniac. Woops! Lol


Naw, man! If I didn't get the candy store job I would definately look into a job shoveling horse poop. As silly as it sounds I just love being around horses. :laugh:


----------



## ariella42

So....how many goats can you comfortably have on an approximately .25 acre (basically) dry lot? I think I may have talked my husband into expanding our little herd


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I can't picture how bug 1/4 acre is, but I guess it depends how many shelters they have, how big they are and how much $ you have for feed since you said it'd dry lot


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

Right now, for shelter we have a 10x10 covered pen with a relatively small house in it. My husband is planning on enclosing the bottom part of our porch (the house is part of the fenceline) for a probably 10x20 shelter and moving the pen to the outside of that. Hay is relatively cheap here, so that's not a huge problem. We're going to try to seed the pasture this fall, but I don't know how any sort of grass will do.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sounds kinda like my pasture! My house is a fence and most of it doesn't grow grass very well. But idk how big it is do you know how long your fence lines are? That might give me a better comparison to my doe pen cuz I just re fenced that one


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

I think our long sides are about 100 ft, but it's a weird shape. I believe one of the other sides is about 50-60, but the other is a bit smaller.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Are your goats mini breeds?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

The three we currently have are. We're planning on getting an Alpine as our next addition. I think we might to sell Beth's kids (if she's pregnant), but my husband doesn't want to (he's already named them). But I really want an Alpine too.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I guess I'm not a good judge for space then cuz I have 3 does (one is pygmy) in a space more than twice that size and i wanted to give them more room lol. I like to give them as much space as possible.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

I might be totally off on my guesstimates for the fence line. I'd love to give them more space, but that won't be a real possibility until we move next year.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want like 40 acres just for goats! Lol! As for them being comfortable, it sounds like your only adding one at a time, I say as long as they are not excessively fighting then they are not over crowded. :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

We've been semi-looking at property around here. I keep leaning towards the 10-15 acre ones with a single-wide that are kinda, sorta, maybe in our price range. My husband has this weird thing where he'll take less land for a stick-built house :lol: Of course, everything is wooded, so I suppose actually clearing that much land might be a bit of an issue.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Random question...how tall are you guys?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Get BIG goats! They'll clear it for you :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

5'3"-5'4"


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm 5'10''


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And you prolly still weigh less than me! Ur such a twig! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have no clue! :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey! Ain't my fault, since I twas a lil girl I wanted to be a jockey...and there ain't no 5'10'' jockeys :lol:



How much do you weigh


----------



## ariella42

I'm a little under 5'4".


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I'm 5'7


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

My boyfriend is 6'4


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Emzi00

Lindsey, we've been over this. :lol: Lacie is like 5'7"


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I want like 40 acres just for goats! Lol! As for them being comfortable, it sounds like your only adding one at a time, I say as long as they are not excessively fighting then they are not over crowded. :lol:
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I just got 117 acres!

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Lindsey, we've been over this. :lol: Lacie is like 5'7"


Ahem...I have a forgetful...well dumb mind :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

(for goats) lol just to add that in there


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> I just got 117 acres!
> 
> ❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


Will you share?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok, just measured myself and I'm 5'4


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Will you share?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


 Don't think my 2 goats will like that very much.... (I sold most of my goat herd to buy tha land so I only have 2 FOR NOW....) Muahahaha

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya Lindsey we definitely had this discussion before


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ok, just measured myself and I'm 5'4


With or without boots? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> With or without boots? :lol:


Without lol


----------



## Emzi00

I'm 5'4" without boots. My dad's 6'4" but I drink coffee so that's why I'm short. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Bleh.... I've been up for a total of 4 hours :lol: 

Happy Birthday Dee! :cake: arty: :birthday:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx Lacie! You just missed the tri tip 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I'm 5'4" without boots. My dad's 6'4" but I drink coffee so that's why I'm short. :lol:


Lol! I don't drink coffee so I have no excuse!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:drool: :yum: Yummy! I love tri tip! I think I'm making some sort of casserole tonight :chin:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> I'm 5'4" without boots. My dad's 6'4" but I drink coffee so that's why I'm short. :lol:


That proves nothing  I drink coffee too :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My friends are awesome! They brought tri tip and cheese cake! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I was at my sisters house yesterday and she had a freaking GALLON tub of chocolate pudding in the fridge :shocked: :drool: I wanted to steal it so badly :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Make a pie! I LOVE chocolate pudding pie!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I should go back and take it :ROFL: No, I won't do that... yet... :lol:

I threw hay out for the horses and cows a little while ago, while they were on the back 40, so I whistled for them, they came up almost to the entry spot where the back 40 meets the rest of my place, and they just stood there, freaked out because of a new fallen tree, they were chickens and didn't want to go past it. So I tried to coax them over for a while, then I gave up and called out "Baby cows!" The two cows and the bull came running, lumbering across the field, and came right up to me, and the horses followed us up :laugh:
It's been almost 3 years and the one still comes to "baby cow" :ROFL: I love it :greengrin:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I was at my sisters house yesterday and she had a freaking GALLON tub of chocolate pudding in the fridge :shocked: :drool: I wanted to steal it so badly :lol:


Tonight at midnight...  Teamwork is all we need to get the pudding..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm in!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My midnight or your midnight? Because she wakes up before I do, flipping 3-4 am, and she's up!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> My midnight or your midnight? Because she wakes up before I do, flipping 3-4 am, and she's up!


Your midnight... She's crazy....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Mmm pie!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Your midnight... She's crazy....


:hi5:..... Right?! She goes to bed at 7-8pm, crazy person! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :hi5:..... Right?! She goes to bed at 7-8pm, crazy person! :lol:


Sounds like my uncle.. We always have to be quiet when we're at their house cuz he's in bed so early! Then he's gone way before the crack of dawn!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh and Fancy decided to come in heat today, I'm over here like "what the heck, you're 6 months old, knock it off!" :lol:
I technically could breed her now, but then she'd be kidding under a year old, nobody wants that, I prefer them to be a bit older when they kid, but that's just me :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I still don't think either of my does have gone into heat..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Some of mine are tricky this year, and some are completely obvious. I still don't think Biagia has come in, I'm on the fence about Babette I think she might have been in on the 19th-20th? And then Coup might be coming in now... She's a bit red back there. Clarice was in the other day and so was one of the boer does. Buffy most likely did not settle, she had a 5 day heat and I didn't have the time to rebred her. But maybe when she comes back in the baby buck will have figured something out :eyeroll:
Fancy has to be the most obvious one I have, and I love that, she'd be a good AI candidate down the road.


----------



## NubianFan

What is tri trip? I know it is beef but what part of the cow is it from and how is it best cooked and served? I've never had it.


----------



## NubianFan

What am I going to do with my Crush y'all.... He and I are closer than ever, but I recently learned something that I think changes everything. I don't think he will ever be mine. Why does life have to suck so bad.


----------



## NubianFan

My dad goes to bed about 7 or 8 even in the summer when the sun isn't down yet. He does get up early though. I have been to his house before at ,like four in the morning and he will be up sitting in the dark in a chair.


----------



## nchen7

what happened with your crush Leslie? and I have no clue what tri trip is....


----------



## NubianFan

I just think our timing is off. I think if we'd met each other at different points in our life we'd be together, but I just think this is a bad time. He is just so busy with so many things and that is where his focus lies. He didn't tell me this, but I figured it out from some things that happened and maybe I am over thinking again. He is SO super supportive and so nice and we just GET each other, we just mesh well. But neither of us has a moment to breathe, especially him and I don't see how this is going to work out. 
I just want to be straight. He isn't pushing me away at all. He actually used the word love the other day. But I just don't know how to explain it. I feel like am fighting the tide.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe  what happened Leslie? :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well, you never know what will happen.. Just go with the flow instead of fighting it... Easier said then done though... I know..


----------



## russellp

I'm fearful that my goats are racist!







These girls always hang out, and they aren't even family.

Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## NubianFan

I have noticed this in horses as well if you have 4 bays and a appy the appy will be left by itself. Or three sorrels and a bay the bay will be left by itself. Not always but you see it alot.


----------



## NubianFan

Skyla I will send you a quick pm


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds good.


----------



## Trickyroo

Anybody want to see The Box Trolls with me ?
My next animal , no matter what it is , I'm naming it Jelly :ROFL:

Anyone&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;cricket&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.cricket


----------



## nchen7

uhh...haven't seen that movie Laura.

Leslie, maybe you just need to bite the bullet and put yourself out there, like spelling it out for him.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I haven't seen that Laura... 

I want to name a goat Jelly Belly! 

Ugh.. My sister just attacked me!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Its pretty funny , in fact its hysterical  Google it and watch the trailer Ni  The one i saw doesn't have the character i love though. 
The only movie that cracked me up so much as this one is "Ice Age".
Just watching the coming attractions on TV for Box Trolls has me rolling:ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo

Leslie , just be yourself. Be honest and upfront with your feelings.
JMO


----------



## Trickyroo

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I haven't seen that Laura...
> 
> I want to name a goat Jelly Belly!
> 
> Ugh.. My sister just attacked me!!


Get her Julie :ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo

Tell Julie she's slacking on sending me my picture updates !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Its pretty funny , in fact its hysterical  Google it and watch the trailer Ni  The one i saw doesn't have the character i love though.
> 
> The only movie that cracked me up so much as this one is "Ice Age".
> 
> Just watching the coming attractions on TV for Box Trolls has me rolling:ROFL:


I'll have to YouTube it! Sounds funny!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Get her Julie :ROFL:


Don't encourage her!! She can take me down!!



Trickyroo said:


> Tell Julie she's slacking on sending me my picture updates !


I will  actually, I'll have some to send you soon  a friend came and got pics if us all today  she got some cute ones of Julie and Gracie and some of me and Mochalo


----------



## Trickyroo

You have to , its really a cute funny movie , at least it looks like it from the trailers and commercials I've seen . I'll have to treat a neighbor's kid to a movie so i can go see it , lol. 

Get her Julie :greengrin: Take her out :ROFL:

Yay for me :clap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wish you were just a tad closer! I'd go with you!

Hey!!!  :lol:

 Julie's turned out really cute


----------



## Trickyroo

I do too  One day  :laugh:


----------



## ksalvagno

Leslie, some things in life you just have to go for. There is never a "good time" for a lot of things. How many people have children at the perfect time?


----------



## NubianFan

How exactly does a sister attack?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep Laura!  

Um, she pinches REALLY hard! And bites and pulls hair and drags you to the ground! But heaven forbid you dare touch her to get her back!! She goes all spider monkey on you!! (That's what she says lol! "Don't make me go all spider monkey on you!!" :ROFL: )


----------



## Trickyroo

You gotta know Julie , lol. I would guess its the sneak attack , lol.
Skyla's just sitting there minding her own business and then out of nowhere , a flying Julie pounces on her taking her out in a millisecond 

Thats just how i see it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> You gotta know Julie , lol. I would guess its the sneak attack , lol.
> 
> Skyla's just sitting there minding her own business and then out of nowhere , a flying Julie pounces on her taking her out in a millisecond
> 
> Thats just how i see it


Yah, that's about right!! That's how it starts anyway! :lol: how'd you know?!? LOL!


----------



## Trickyroo

" Spider monkey on you " :shock: :ROFL:

Thats a good one :slapfloor::slapfloor::slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

Ummmmm she pinches and bites and pulls hair and that isn't the BAD part, you have to worry about her going "spidermonkey" on you??? how could it get worse!! What does she do then pick you for nits and fling poo at you? :shock:


----------



## NubianFan

I'm glad I had an older sister.... I just put terrapins on her belly when she was sun bathing....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> " Spider monkey on you " :shock: :ROFL:
> 
> Thats a good one :slapfloor::slapfloor::slapfloor:


LOL! She got it from some Cop show she watched with my dad once, they thought it was hilarious and she's been saying it since!


----------



## Trickyroo

nubianfan said:


> i'm glad i had an older sister.... I just put terrapins on her belly when she was sun bathing....


Oh my :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Ummmmm she pinches and bites and pulls hair and that isn't the BAD part, you have to worry about her going "spidermonkey" on you??? how could it get worse!! What does she do then pick you for nits and fling poo at you? :shock:


BAHAHA!!! :lol: :ROFL:

It entails her dragging me to the floor and beating me up most of the time.. Lol! Most of the time she jumps on you from behind and then pins you to the ground while she pinches and such some more...

Such a doll ain't she?!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Put Benadryl in her oatmeal...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! That would knock her out for a long while! She's pretty sensitive to such things


----------



## Trickyroo

happycaligoats said:


> put benadryl in her oatmeal...
> 
> Newbie to nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 nubian buck, 1 pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~dee
> 
> sent from my ipad using goat forum


Oh that's bad&#8230;.:ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! That would knock her out for a long while! She's pretty sensitive to such things


Well that was the point... No?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

Well , while she's out you can put make up on her , not in a pretty way either  Awww , i can't imagine adorable little Julie being so bad and going "spider monkey" on you , lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Yah, but she doesn't eat oatmeal and she would so taste it! Besides... I'd feel bad! :lol: I'm a big softie


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Trickyroo said:


> Well , while she's out you can put make up on her , not in a pretty way either  Awww , i can't imagine adorable little Julie being so bad and going "spider monkey" on you , lol.


Use a sharpie :laugh: it gets the point across better!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Well , while she's out you can put make up on her , not in a pretty way either  Awww , i can't imagine adorable little Julie being so bad and going "spider monkey" on you , lol.


ROFL!!! :slapfloor:
Everyone thinks she so cute and sweet!! She's vicious! You should see her! :lol: once she warms up to you! Whew!! Watch out!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! Yah, but she doesn't eat oatmeal and she would so taste it! Besides... I'd feel bad! :lol: I'm a big softie


Well then just get some valerian root and sprinkle a bit on her salad or pasta, it's all natural 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Use a sharpie :laugh: it gets the point across better!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


:laugh: :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How young is this poor child were plotting against?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You know if I did any of this to her I would no longer be here.... She would kill me!! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> How young is this poor child were plotting against?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


She's 11 lol!


----------



## Trickyroo

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Well then just get some valerian root and sprinkle a bit on her salad or pasta, it's all natural
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


She would smell it ! That stuff reeks ! :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Use a sharpie :laugh: it gets the point across better!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Your terrible :evil: :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

I want some pasta, and possibly some valerian root


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol it just smells like weird plants, that's why I said pasta, lots of herbs in there anyway lol and if she's a normal kid she likes ranch so on a salad it would be totally covered!

11, that's old enough, my bro and cousins were doing worse stuff than that to me before I was that age :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You should have some Leslie! It will calm your mind. When your not stressed you can think  it's always good to relax


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lol it just smells like weird plants, that's why I said pasta, lots of herbs in there anyway lol and if she's a normal kid she likes ranch so on a salad it would be totally covered!
> 
> 11, that's old enough, my bro and cousins were doing worse stuff than that to me before I was that age :lol:
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Nope, no ranch... The pasta part may work


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Has anyone heard from chad lately?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

I had pasta for dinner. some homemade sauce with easy meatballs. this is a life hack I learned a few years ago - take sausages out of casings and form them into meatballs. so much easier than making meatballs, and you know they're tasty!


----------



## Trickyroo

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lol it just smells like weird plants, that's why I said pasta, lots of herbs in there anyway lol and if she's a normal kid she likes ranch so on a salad it would be totally covered!
> 
> 11, that's old enough, my bro and cousins were doing worse stuff than that to me before I was that age :lol:
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Sounds like my brother and I when we were young&#8230;&#8230;can you say 911 ? :-o:shock:


----------



## NubianFan

No but he may have had a big camp going on this weekend or something. I was wondering too, he usually is here sunday mornings.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I thought you were vegetarian Ni?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

nchen7 said:


> I had pasta for dinner. some homemade sauce with easy meatballs. this is a life hack I learned a few years ago - take sausages out of casings and form them into meatballs. so much easier than making meatballs, and you know they're tasty!


Oh thats a cool idea Ni


----------



## NubianFan

What is valerian root? Does it just make you sleep or sleep eternally? I don't wanna die, just feel better. After the day of pain I've had today a good night's sleep sounds awesome.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I hope he's ok.. I swear it's been days..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NubianFan said:


> What is valerian root? Does it just make you sleep or sleep eternally? I don't wanna die, just feel better. After the day of pain I've had today a good night's sleep sounds awesome.


It is the root that valium is made of, it's just the pure stuff with no added drugs

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

value?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry, edited


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Chad was yesterday about 1:30.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Last I heard from Chad was Thursday... He's probably just I real busy! Hope all is well with him!


----------



## NubianFan

Oh valium.... hmmmm not sure I need that, I may never wake up for real I am pretty sensitive to stuff.

who I am worried about is Stephanie, it has been weeks and weeks since she has been on and I even pm'd her and got no response. I wish someone knew if she was okay, but I don't think anyone lived close to her or knew her contact info beyond the board.


----------



## Trickyroo

NubianFan said:


> What is valerian root? Does it just make you sleep or sleep eternally? I don't wanna die, just feel better. After the day of pain I've had today a good night's sleep sounds awesome.


Its a herbal product , read up on it before you take it. It can have adverse effects like anything else. But for the most part , i think its pretty darn safe.
Ive taken it when i was younger and I've had no ill effects , well , none that i no of or anything :green grin: :hammer: :ROFL:

Maybe drink some chamomile tea , that would be perfect for you Leslie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Jill used her stalker skills for us! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Oh valium.... hmmmm not sure I need that, I may never wake up for real I am pretty sensitive to stuff.
> 
> who I am worried about is Stephanie, it has been weeks and weeks since she has been on and I even pm'd her and got no response. I wish someone knew if she was okay, but I don't think anyone lived close to her or knew her contact info beyond the board.


Yah it has been a long while...  hope she is ok  hopefully life just got busy and she will be back when things quiet down this winter


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well I'm gonna head to bed.. Hopefully I won't have a headache tomorrow! :lol:

Night all  :wave:


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Skyla


----------



## Trickyroo

G'night Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:wave: :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

*Day 19:....* it really feels like I've had her for a lot longer!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Coup is so pretty  Still hate that she taught them all to crib.... Fancy is coming along nicely, almost as big as her mom. Should probably start graining her now, I've been really bad about that this year, she's still never had any :lol: Probably healthier for it though, right?


----------



## NubianFan

Night Skyla!


----------



## NubianFan

Lacie I think you are in love with that heifer!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Skyla, it's only like 10:30 back there though! You can stay up longer than that! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Lacie I think you are in love with that heifer!


She _is_ really cute, how can you not love her?! She's like a little puppy, she comes running up to me when I go out there, and she puts her little face in my lap and stays there while I pet her  She's super cute


----------



## NubianFan

Awwwww!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Skyla! Feel better!

Geeze I missed a lot when I went to milk..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, I'm in love with your cow too! Makes me want one 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want a black one! Or a mini brahma!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You could get a Galloway cow, they are the tiny "oreo" cows


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'll take it lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

Me too :stars: Lacie , your guys are all so pretty


----------



## NubianFan

Here's her a sugar daddy Lacie
http://littlerock.craigslist.org/grd/4673313265.html


----------



## Trickyroo

He scares me ! :shock:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks Laura! 

Oh, he reminds me of Moobert! :lovey:


----------



## Trickyroo

Moobert ? :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

Me wants
http://littlerock.craigslist.org/grd/4673406765.html


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh well…nighty night folks :ZZZ::ZZZ::ZZZ: :wave: Peace out


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I saw a shirt like this the other day and thought of you, Leslie, I think you'd like it


----------



## Trickyroo

NubianFan said:


> Me wants
> http://littlerock.craigslist.org/grd/4673406765.html


Very cute ! Looks like a reliable ride , no bronco bustin


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh I like that T shirt


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Trickyroo said:


> Moobert ? :slapfloor:


Yes, he was the sweetest Hereford bull I ever had, he was humongous though, and thought he could still play like a baby, even when he was well over 2000lbs :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yes, he was the sweetest Hereford bull I ever had, he was humongous though, and thought he could still play like a baby, even when he was well over 2000lbs :lol:


Awwww  Thats one big baby ! I used to play tag with my horse and she scared me quite a few times but never hurt me  She was a character , lol.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Trickyroo said:


> Oh well&#8230;nighty night folks :ZZZ::ZZZ::ZZZ: :wave: Peace out


Goodnight Laura :wave: :sleeping:


----------



## Trickyroo

Yep , me needs a shower and my pillow  Night folks


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He was a sweetheart, he'd never hurt anyone though, not one mean bone in his body. His size intimidated a lot of people, and keep the crazies out of my pasture though! :lol: He used to fling one of the mares in particular, she was always mean to him when he was smaller. But when he got big, he'd put his head under her belly and off she'd go, up in the air, she had good reflexes and always landed on her feet though. I kept telling her he was gonna get big, don't be mean to him, he'll get you back, but what do I know  :laugh:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Trickyroo said:


> Anybody want to see The Box Trolls with me ?
> My next animal , no matter what it is , I'm naming it Jelly :ROFL:
> 
> Anyone&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;cricket&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.cricket


Jelly!!!! When I'm good I get Jelly!!! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

We had a huge polled hereford bull named Pluto. I loved him to bits. I used to feed him grass clippings and play with the ringlets on his head. It *terrified *my mom, I was three :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Night Laura


----------



## NubianFan

well I gotta go too, night everyone


----------



## COgoatLover25

Night Leslie


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Moobert was about this big, maybe slightly taller and more muscular.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Leslie :wave:

I think I'm going to go scavenge something for dinner, and see if DH's boots are dry yet....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's a big boy!  I've never stood that close to a bull so I have nothing to compare too


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

There was a pair of Brown Swiss Oxen that used to come to the fair when I was a kid. When they would give people rides on them, they used a step ladder. I'd guess they were 6 feet or more at the shoulder. 
They used to ride them in the open games. Them buggars could run.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Where do you buy cheap sheep from? My friend wants a couple sheep to eat their yard


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I thought you were vegetarian Ni?


I have no clue why, but a lot of people say that, but heck no! I love me some meat. I don't eat it too often (few times a week), but I love it! I can't eat shellfish.


----------



## goathiker

Too bad, some shellfish is really good. Hi Ni :wave:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Emzi00 said:


> I'm 5'4" without boots. My dad's 6'4" but I drink coffee so that's why I'm short. :lol:


That CAN'T be why you are "short" because my boyfriend and my dad are both 6'4 and they have dank Coffee since they were little

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lol it just smells like weird plants, that's why I said pasta, lots of herbs in there anyway lol and if she's a normal kid she likes ranch so on a salad it would be totally covered!
> 
> 11, that's old enough, my bro and cousins were doing worse stuff than that to me before I was that age :lol:
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


WATER BALLOONS WORK FOR ANY AGE!!!! AND YOU CAN FILLL THEM WITH PAINT, WATER, MAYO, KETCHUP....... AND MORE!!!!!!

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> There was a pair of Brown Swiss Oxen that used to come to the fair when I was a kid. When they would give people rides on them, they used a step ladder. I'd guess they were 6 feet or more at the shoulder.
> They used to ride them in the open games. Them buggars could run.


I used to ride a bull around my grandfathers friends farm when I was little  
He was a carpenter so would bring all his sawdust for them and I loved to go so I could ride Billy the bull  lol! He was so cool!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I used to ride a bull around my grandfathers friends farm when I was little
> He was a carpenter so would bring all his sawdust for them and I loved to go so I could ride Billy the bull  lol! He was so cool!


 I used to ride our young black brangus bull and he would walk I rode bareback without anything with me and then we found out he was infertile and we had to sell him to slouter house "bubba" was his name

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## nchen7

Hi Jill. I know. I developed this sensitivity to shellfish when I was like 16. shrimp is the worst, but I never really liked it. I used to LOVE mussels and blue crab.


----------



## CritterCarnival

*Prayers please...*

Hey all, could you all please send some prayers, jingles, any good thoughts you can muster, our way?? Last night around midnight, our 14 year old baby girl went out to potty and never came back in...

We drove the roads for hours, posted flyers everywhere, talked to all the local vets and shelters, but no luck so far. We're devastated, but haven't given up hope yet...:tears:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh no! Prayers sent! Hope you find her, can she get under the house, or someplace like that?


----------



## nchen7

oh no! hope you find her Kat! how scary!! keep us posted!!


----------



## CritterCarnival

We've looked in all her favorite hidey holes. She's almost blind and deaf, but the wolf comes out once in a while and her nose leads her astray. We have over 60 acres of woods surrounding us and I'm afraid she followed her nose into the woods and got lost in the darkness. We spent hours brush busting, but the undergrowth is so thick, if she holed up, we could have walked within feet of her and not been able to see her. DH finally had to quit looking to go to work, but I'm going out every hour or so and re-walking the neighborhood and the woods, calling, clapping and whistling...hope is fading fast...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Dont loose hope! I am praying for you and her! Good luck!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ndwarf

Just had to post this, yesterday we were drawing nicknames in our youth group (margeret and my) her grandfather was teaching, probably 15 kids in the class, Meg get's the envelope and draws Angel!! The whole class burst into laughter!! BTW, I drew FireFly.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh no, I am so sorry Kat!!  I hope you find her.


----------



## ThreeHavens

I'll be praying for her, Kat! :hug:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Hi


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Prayers Kat!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So I gets glasses tomorrow morning.. :/


----------



## nchen7

did you pick out ones you liked? and we're going to need pictures!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well, of what they had lol! They are pretty nice though  and I'll buy some others at another time 

I suppose  lol


----------



## Chadwick

Hey guys, threw my back out a few days back I think Thursday. So, I have been busy trying to live in reasonable stillness!!!

So alice has a swollen pooch and slightly larger teats than when we sheared......Heat? Please say heat! 

Sorry about you dog kat, hopefully the tricky nose will lead it back.


----------



## NubianFan

Oh no Kat! I will keep your baby girl in my prayers, maybe she will come out of her hiding place soon and wander back home.

Chad I hope you feel better.

I need to ask for Prayers of my own, Dad isn't feeling well at all today. He didn't look good this weekend.


----------



## goathiker

So sorry about your baby Kat. 


They go through a lot of changes the first few months of puberty Chad, I'm sure that's all it is.


----------



## nchen7

ouch Chad! be careful!! you didn't have your bellybutton to your spine, did you?? Epsom salt bath!


----------



## ThreeHavens

First day of work was lovely.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Goat puberty. :laugh:


----------



## Chadwick

Nope I got busy and forgot to do belly button spine! First time I have hurt my back after you told me about that too. 

Prayers for you Leslie.

Hahahaha, puberty!


----------



## ariella42

Kat, I hope she comes home soon!

Chad, take care of yourself and be careful!


----------



## ksalvagno

Prayers for Kat and Leslie.

Hope your back feels better Chad.


----------



## nchen7

see!! that crazy saying works!!!!!

Danielle! tell us how the first day went?!? did your coworkers love you?


----------



## Chadwick

Oh I missed it! What job did you get Danielle?


----------



## NubianFan

You missed a lot of things Chad


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't feel very well tonight... :/ yucky...

So I put a reservation down for a LM buck  I went with that white yearling from South-Fork  she is bred to a nice Kastdemur's buck kid  I'm excited!!  she's due the end of February


----------



## nchen7

Danielle got a job at a candy shop.

that's exciting Skyla. hope you feel better.... is it the headache again?


----------



## Chadwick

Yay! When I left she thought they hadn't called so she didn't get it!

How are you Ni? Now that I am on my feet it sound be molds very soon.


----------



## nchen7

awesome Chad. I'm good. still job hunting. had the easiest interview of my life today..... which is good. hopefully the HR department will work faster than a slug to get things moving.... I'd like to be employed sooner rather than later......


----------



## Chadwick

An HR dept getting things done in a timely manner? Imposible


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah I'm excited!! 

Yah, I have a headache, but I'm kinda queasy.. :shrug: hopefully I'll be fine in the morning


----------



## nchen7

that's no good. I hope you feel better Skyla. maybe you're just fighting a weak flu or something?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks 
Maybe. I just hope it can go and be done with! Lol! 
Well, I'm gonna head to bed and rest up  I'll be back tomorrow to show y'all my glasses


----------



## Chadwick

Good luck and eat a root beer barrel candy for me!


----------



## nchen7

nite Skyla! Hope you feel better tomorrow...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Ni  :hug:


----------



## goathiker

LACIE I have a question for you!!!


----------



## glndg

I have a question for you , Jill -- why do packers use burdizzos?


----------



## goathiker

Packers don't castrate their young bucks until they are 4 to 6 months old. By that time they are usually pretty close to 100 lbs. Way too big to band anymore. I personally have my keepers surgically castrated. The extra time makes their bones grow thicker and stronger from the testosterone, their muscles also develop stronger and more heavy, plus it ensures that the urinary tract is fully developed and the pissle has been "unglued" from the penis reducing the danger of UC.


----------



## glndg

Good info. Thanks.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi cousins! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

:grin: Hi!


----------



## glndg

Dee, was it you who had a friend looking for sheep?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Vicky when are you coming for a visit?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes, my friend wants a sheep, but I told him he has to have two! Lol! I told him to get hair sheep so he doesn't have to shear


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

A visit? Would love to, but very busy now. Not tonight:-D

I know someone who had too many sheep. Sold some, but still has some. They have wool though. I think you have a better idea with the haired kind.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Are they meat sheep? He wants them to eat his yard and I told him to eat them when he's done but he doesn't want to lol! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Well...I know some of them were eaten......don't know what breed. I haven't ever seen them.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do you know how much your friend is selling them for? Location? Ewes? Rams?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Or lambs?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Maybe he should just rent some.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> LACIE I have a question for you!!!


Sorry, I was bathing puppies and got caught up with the goats and stuff. What may the question be?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He doesnt want to eat them, he wants them as pets.. I want to eat them!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Could you look in you ADGA herd name book and see if "Skeeter Creek" is available pleeeeeaaaassssse :lol:


----------



## glndg

No lambs right now. They just got rid of all the ewes I think. The ones they have are a bit older I think. She is going to check with her DH to see how much. But if he wants lambs or ewes, it's one year too late. They had too many.....it was costing them a lot for hay.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh geez, let me find that thing :lol: Yep, I will look


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He has a field full of foxtails.. I told him my goats don't like those, sheep will eat them right?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

They are between Shingle Springs and Placerville.. There must be sheep closer to him though.


----------



## glndg

I don't really know, but the foxtails would probably get in the wool.


----------



## goathiker

A pet like this?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Should be available, Skeeter-Gulch, Skeeters-Ranch (now a purged name), Skeeter Bend, Skeeter's, and Skeeter T.J's were the only ones used.


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> Could you look in you ADGA herd name book and see if "Skeeter Creek" is available pleeeeeaaaassssse :lol:


Skeeter Creek sounds good, Jill. If you call ADGA, they will tell you.

I had a mess when I did mine because AGS said I could have one name and ADGA said I couldn't. Had to come up with something different and call AGS back and change it.


----------



## goathiker

Thanks much Lacie. I'd better get it sent in.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol no he has pets that he looks at, not that actually do anything! He has dogs and lots of foxtails, needs something to eat the foxtails


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Tell him to get a mini donkey pair. They will eat them right up.


----------



## glndg

I'll ask tomorrow about foxtails....but they are a grass so I would think they would eat the. How large is the yard/property?


----------



## goathiker

That is, by the way, the _only_ pack sheep ever to go to a pack goat rendy.


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> Tell him to get a mini donkey pair. They will eat them right up.


That sounds like a great idea!


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> That is, by the way, the _only_ pack sheep ever to go to a pack goat rendy.


Looks more like a fuzzy goat -- such long legs.


----------



## glndg

Well, I was falling asleep earlier so g'night cousins and Dee.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He has a donkey! But she's not very friendly.. Lol! Maybe he can turn her out for a bit. I think it's 1.5-2 acres, not much


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, he was a really tall sheep. He was my daughters FFA project before we trained him for packing. He was the herd listener, there wasn't anything in the woods he didn't hear.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wait.. I thought I was your cousin?... 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Vicki


----------



## glndg

Oh, sorry! See, I am tired!:tears: I meant to say cousins and Lacie-- she is not my cousin, YOU are.:lol:

Maybe your friend could get a burro from BLM. http://www.blm.gov/wo/st/en/prog/whbprogram/adoption_program/facility.html


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

night cuz!  it's ok I get names mixed up when I'm tired too!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Jill, you still here even though Our cousin left?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yep still here, watching the forum and talking on here.


----------



## glndg

Night!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So, remenber my wethers skin issue? I still think its a deficiency since all efforts to clear mites or fungus have failed.. So someone told me not to give copper more than every 6 months and I just gave him BOSE... But I have seen people give copper on here every 3-4 months.. He had it in may, do you think I can give it again? After looking at him over and over I really think he is copper deficient.. 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What's his skin issue?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey LaCie! Your still here too!! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah I'm still here, I got into a war with the ADGA genetics site :lol: They won, I still can't log in, and I never got my reset password email :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> What's his skin issue?


He lost all the fur on the tip of his tail, started on the left side, and all the fur under his pasterns. Then started getting itchy flakey areas on his barrel/ flanks.. His tail and below pasterns is scabby...

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yeah I'm still here, I got into a war with the ADGA genetics site :lol: They won, I still can't log in, and I never got my reset password email :lol:


Ugh.. I still need to become a member! Before I lease this doe hahaha!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Like flakey dandruff/dry skin? Was he shedding a lot this year? And by scabby, is it just dry and crusty, but not wound like scabby?


----------



## goathiker

You didn't tell me about his tail before (I'm getting my goat beating stick). He does sound deficient.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I swear I mentioned the tail! Scabby meaning his skin is hard like a scab and yes when he scratches it it becomes raw, but only between the hooves and pasterns, he never gets raw on his tail or sides, but his tail is very gross, the skin is hard and scabby.

He had dandruff, but now I would call it scabs, scales... He was not excessively shedding, I brushed out his under coat as needed


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I need another freezer... I had to dump 18lbs of milk tonight...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He is less itchy since his ketohex bath, but still itchy..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie! ADD!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But on that note.. I do need to start freezing milk since I am going to be drying temperance.. That reminds me of more questions I have, but I would like to get Eddie figured out first..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lol I swear I mentioned the tail! Scabby meaning his skin is hard like a scab and yes when he scratches it it becomes raw, but only between the hooves and pasterns, he never gets raw on his tail or sides, but his tail is very gross, the skin is hard and scabby.
> 
> He had dandruff, but now I would call it scabs, scales... He was not excessively shedding, I brushed out his under coat as needed


Hmm.. :chin:
Biagia went through a mass shed, and had crazy crusty spots and dandruff galore, gave her a vit. E-AD shot, cleared it up in less than 2 weeks. Wonder if his case is more severe or if I'm way off :lol: 
Do dose with copper again. I do mine every 6 months with the bolus, and in between times with a shot.


----------



## goathiker

It's not on his balls?


----------



## BoulderOaks

I'm gonna jump in and say Dorpers are my favorite hair-sheep. I mostly just like them cause I can call them "derp-a-dorps"


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lacie! ADD!


I'm confused :lol: Are you saying I have ADD, are you telling me to run an ad, or something completely different? :shrug: :lol: I'm clueless!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't have shot, only bolus...

He doesn't have balls :lol: but it was on the back of his thigh and a few tiny spots n the scrotum.. But that started healing already... Skin is still hard but fur is growing back


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm confused :lol: Are you saying I have ADD, are you telling me to run an ad, or something completely different? :shrug: :lol: I'm clueless!


You have A.D.D. :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Fix my Eddie! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> You have A.D.D. :lol:


Because I randomly change the subject? :slapfloor:


----------



## goathiker

SundewFarms said:


> I'm gonna jump in and say Dorpers are my favorite hair-sheep. I mostly just like them cause I can call them "derp-a-dorps"


:slapfloor: ...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Because I randomly change the subject? :slapfloor:


Umm.. Ya..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Eh, still, give them all another bolus (if they all get it at the same time) I'm about to dose mine again, they're starting to show the need for it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

All my other goats look fabulous! I'm worried to bolus too much.. Temperance has never had a bolus and the person I got her from said she didn't do it because blood work showed she didn't need it..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:cheers: gonna need another one for this conversation :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Do you feed the same exact mineral they did?


----------



## goathiker

Blood work doesn't show stored copper levels. Why do people even pay for that? Liver biopsy is the only way to really tell a ruminate's coper level.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, hey somebody remind me in the morning to call the Salazar lady about my money  I forgot to do it today


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't know what loose mineral she had, if she did.. I didn't see one but I'm sure she did..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, they all probably need it on some level, and its hard to OD the copper rods. Fish tail is when they really need copper. I check the roots on my goats periodically for any hint of redness coming in the black hairs. When I see it, I dose again.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But temperance is goi for the minerals more since the past week.. Maybe I should bolus her.. But the kids just had it about 3 months ago I think.. They look fab.. Ad the stupid Pygmy looks great and she never had one.. She's my healthiest goat ever! Haha!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

One of my friends said one of her goats turns white when he's deficient...







Eddie at about 5 mo.







Eddie now.. Almost 2.5 years..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He looks a little washed out. 
Copper deficiencies can turn them all sorts of colors. Blacks turn red/brown, reds go white, white gets dingy, every color in between washes out, toggs can go all white too. Chamoisee's can turn silvery-grey, etc.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What is eddies color called? Tan? Light brown? Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I freakng love this goat! He's the first goat I got after my "first goats" got killed by dogs... My dogs......... But he brought up my courage to try again.. I mad it a point to give him the best life I possibly can and I don't think I am succeeding right now with him looking and itching like this....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well thats the short version, not the whole story, but you get the gist..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Do you give Bo.Se. with each bolus? I give copper/selenium every 4 months here. 

He should be a much richer color.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This is his first time getting BOSE. I gave to the kids when they were weaned and will give to temper before breeding. I didnt know about all of this stuff when I got Eddie.. I learned about it when I got in touch with all these Nubian breeders..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey Jill, how long does selenium stay in their system? When I do the mineral shots with the vitamin shots, 2cc is the equivalent of 8cc BoSe.
So with 1cc it's enough for a 160lb goat, opposed to 1cc being for a 40lb goat.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So do you both think all his itchy and scabby and loosing fur could be from copper deficiency?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If the ivermectin didn't clear it up, I'd say yes to the copper issue (it's actually a bit obvious on appearance) and possibly needs more vit. e, and zinc.
Zinc plays a big part in skin and coat health, and vit. e does too.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Can I pit vit E caps in his grain? He will eat anything.. That's kinda what I wanted to hear, at he looks copper deficient and it's o t give before 6 mo.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Selenium is gone within 3 months from the shot. 

Zinc should never be more than 3 times the amount of copper, it will start binding the copper at that point. Vitamin E can't hurt and vitamin D is often overlooked. I used to have to give my does D daily through the winter until I got smart and put a 4' florescent light up with UVB day light bulbs.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But they get vit D from the sun right? My boys are always sun bathing, all my goats do! And we have been having way too many sunny days lol! We need winter!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

That's what everyone thinks. How many chemtrails are in the sky while they are sun bathing? .gov has been blocking the sun for a while now. Every human and animal in America is vit D deficient.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol but idk where to get vit d inj. Can they take pills like us?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, you just put one in their food.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Daily? Weekly??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

400 mgs daily. 

Hey, you want to read the first page of my book?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What kinda book? Can u pm it to me so I can read it tomorrow?? I'm about to fall asleep.. 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Sure Pm sent It's pretty short anyway.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, I will check it out tomorrow! I excited! But I can't keep my eyes open anymore :lol:

Night!! Thanx for all the help!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Dee


----------



## nchen7

Dee, look up zinc deficiency. there seems to be a lot of zinc deficient goats this year.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning all  :wave:


----------



## Chadwick

Morning!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I should get out of bed... I don't feel like it though...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok, thoughts please! 
Thinking about going to Jesta Farm for breeding with my Nubians.. My girls have Kastdemur's lines so it'll be an out cross... But what do you guys think? Is it worth a shot? 
Here is her site.. She said she will send me an updated list later but this will give y'all an idea... Once I get the new list I'll start playing with ADGA genetics site...

http://jestafarm.blogspot.com/?m=0

My other option is the three homebred bucks at Fox's Pride. If I go that route, I'm planning to use Brendon..

http://www.foxspridedairygoats.com/bucks.html

Both farms charge $100 and one is about 50min. And the other like 45. So that's not a big deal...


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh, hey somebody remind me in the morning to call the Salazar lady about my money  I forgot to do it today


Here is a reminder Lacie.


----------



## nchen7

Skyla, hard to say which bucks to go with. there aren't any udder pics really in either website. I can't say I like the body of Brendan's dam. 

how are you feeling today?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> Skyla, hard to say which bucks to go with. there aren't any udder pics really in either website. I can't say I like the body of Brendan's dam.
> 
> how are you feeling today?


I know.. 
I do like some of Brendan's daughters that I have seen in person though, that's why I said him..

Better  still a little queasy, but not near as bad  
Got my glasses... 
Till I get a good selfie this is all you get


----------



## ariella42

Love the glasses, Skyla!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks  after I get some outside stuff done I'll fix my hair and get a pic of me with them on


----------



## ksalvagno

Like your glasses Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Karen


----------



## nchen7

glasses are cute!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nice glasses Skyla! Hopefully you won't get had aches now that you can see! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks guys! 
I sure hope so Dee! 

Ugh.. Pebbles is having a spazzy day...  she like freaked out getting off the stand and dumped my strip cup all over and my bucket of udder wash! So I had a huge puddle of milky, soapy, water in the middle of the barn -_- I think that was her way of telling she's PO'ed I was late! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

....


----------



## ariella42

They look really good on you! I hope they help with your headaches, too!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

What're yall chat'in 'bout?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ariella42 said:


> They look really good on you! I hope they help with your headaches, too!


Thank you  
I hope so too! It feels weird having them on lol! Will have to get used to it! :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> 400 mgs daily.
> 
> Hey, you want to read the first page of my book?


You're writing a book?! Finally! :stars:
I wanna read


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ....


Cool glasses Skyla! They look really good on you


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Lindsay 

I wanna read too Jill!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Skyla, the glasses look really great on you!  
I personally like the Jesta Farm bucks... The LA scores are all nice for the most part and the lines seem like proven winners from what I can tell. Of course, I'd want to see pictures of them all, but that's my 2 cents.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Sydney! 

That's what I am thinking  
She just emailed me again (she's super nice!) said she will get it to me soon, or possibly in the morning. When I get the list I'll start playing with Google and ADGA Genetics lol!
I'm just thinking they are going to be an out cross if I do go with them... So that's why I'm a little torn... I like to work some loose linebreeding in where I can, but I'm really leaning towards Jesta Farm..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nice glasses! 

Ugh, sooo I called the lady at the BIA and since I fly through life under the radar, they couldn't find any of my info in the database, or my kids, to have them qualify for the Salazar payment. They were telling me I didn't have this and that, and told them that was BS, because I had to have all those things to get the first few grants back in the 80's. Then they said all my kids were born too late to qualify, because if you are born after 2009, you are not on the list.... :doh: Really.... I have not one child born after 2009, they were all born way before then, honey! :lol: 
So after they realized I had all the numbers, they said I qualified for the money, duh, I knew I did  But since I'm a late entry they may or may not be sending because they tried to get a hold of me in May, but they "must have sent it to the wrong address". 
I asked what that address was, and they gave me some wacky address that sounds like it belongs in another country :shock:
So my next issue with them is that they KNOW what my address is, because they send me newsletters all the time! :hair: 

I need a water bottle and a sock... :lol: My "cousin" gets money from them all the time, and she isn't one bit indian, and she's adopted! :hair:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And I finally got my reset link for the genetics site... no wonder I couldn't log in!!! It was a bunch of %'s, }'s, ]'s, and this, 2qw34e5rv6t7b8y!!! :GAAH: Got that straightened out now, and changed back to my old one :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Sounds like you are having a crazy day :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ that's about what I was gonna say! :lol: my goodness.. Such fun!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Here's my fun for the day


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol: Have fun with that!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

The copper is the part I'm dreading! Lol! I can handle shots, but HATE doing copper!


----------



## ariella42

I'd rather bolus than give shots any day. My girls are pretty easy to handle until you start sticking them with things :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Give me shots any day of the week over bolusing! Moon is the worst offender! I had DH's work gloves on, thick tough leather gloves. She clamped on and would NOT let go, ground my fingers between her molars, shredded the gloves, I was bleeding, it hurt :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Ouch...that sounds less than pleasant. My girls just look all offended I've shoved something down their throats, but forgive me when the peanuts come out.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Give me shots any day of the week over bolusing! Moon is the worst offender! I had DH's work gloves on, thick tough leather gloves. She clamped on and would NOT let go, ground my fingers between her molars, shredded the gloves, I was bleeding, it hurt :lol:


I strongly agree with this! :lol: Bolusing is a pain!! Shots are easy peasy.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, no, it was less than fun :lol:


----------



## ariella42

My doe isn't too bad about shots, but the doelings SCREAM like human children being beaten to death. I guess it wouldn't be so bad if we didn't have relatively close neighbors.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I end up with bleeding chewed up fingers too :lol: 
I just open their mouth and shove one down :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yeah, no, it was less than fun :lol:


:lol: The goats are due for their copper.... Yay.... :worried:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well, I think it's pretty much decided that I will be selling the nigerians and pygmies and keeping the boers, then getting 2 or 3 Alpines, LaManchas, or Nubians.


----------



## margaret

You should get Alpines


----------



## Emzi00

I also vote Alpines.. I got you a hookup too, her name's Lacie....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Alpines, all the way, the vote is unanimous :lol: 

So my son just called me from his kindle..... that was super weird :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So, my 2017 AI plan for Coup is Seth :chin: It will be a complete outcross, came up as 0.00% inbred


----------



## Emzi00

You can call from a kindle? Wait, little one or the one that's foolish with money? :lol:

It only goes back like five generations instead of six on the genetics site now....


----------



## nchen7

also another vote for alpines!

I used to put 60cc syringe between their back molars so they can't clamp down. maybe try that??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I say LaMancha!!


----------



## margaret

j.o.y. Farm said:


> i say lamancha!! :d


boo boo boo


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Munchies are FAR better! So


----------



## margaret

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Munchies are FAR better! So


Not true


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes true!


----------



## margaret

No Not true


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> You can call from a kindle? Wait, little one or the one that's foolish with money? :lol:
> 
> It only goes back like five generations instead of six on the genetics site now....


The fool... :lol: He overdrew his bank account... and got a ticket.... and owes the gas station $20.... and apparently yes, you can call from a kindle, with the text plus app :lol:

Yes, yes, but I checked before they changed it  Missdees runs the genetics site, did you know? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I love Manchas  they are my favorites!  even my friend who has Alpines and LaManchas say they are her favorite too


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Skyla, you're dead to me.... :slapfloor: :lol:


----------



## ariella42

I'm getting my first Alpine(s) soon, so I vote Alpines too  I love Nubians, but we have mini Nubians who bellow just like the full-sized ones (except for Rose, who sounds like the loudest ND in the world) and it drives my husband (and, almost certainly, our neighbors) nuts.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And your friend... :ROFL:


----------



## ThreeHavens

I'm going to vote "whatever the best breeder in your area is"  Because they can all be fantastic breeds, but finding a good breeder can be tough.


----------



## Emzi00

You called your own son a fool.... :lol: Good thing I don't like phone calls, I'd be tempted to try it.

Yeah, I know. Gene runs the site, I'm not _that_ slow. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> You called your own son a fool.... :lol:


Well... if the shoe fits... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Skyla, you're dead to me.... :slapfloor: :lol:


I'm used to it! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I do tend to say that to you quite often, don't I? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

So I assisted in goat rape today.... once Bear figured out which end of the doe he wanted to mount. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Congrats! :stars: :slapfloor: Billie?


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, she doesn't like Bear though. :slapfloor: Ellie's in heat too, so she'll get bred the next go round.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I do tend to say that to you quite often, don't I? :lol:


Yep!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Yeah, she doesn't like Bear though. :slapfloor: Ellie's in heat too, so she'll get bred the next go round.


That's always fun 

I wish my does would start coming in heat!


----------



## Scottyhorse

While I like Lacies herd very very much, I happen to have another very nice Alpine herd about 20 minutes from my front door, probably less


----------



## Emzi00

This is the first time either has come into heat. :lol: I figured we should see if Bear has figured anything out yet.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sydney, are you trying to tell me that you don't want to be on the list for 2018 kids from Coup? :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

No Lacie, you save those kids for me!! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Sydney, are you trying to tell me that you don't want to be on the list for 2018 kids from Coup? :ROFL:


Well how much would it cost for the kid and getting the kid up here? :lol: I'd love a kid from Coup!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya Sydney, I vote alpines too! Cuz I want one!  but she wouldn't fit in with my Nubians, she would probably laugh at their big floppy ears! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> No Lacie, you save those kids for me!! :lol:


 We really need a smilie of a wagging finger :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I have a long list for her already :lol: 
2015 CoupXEmeperor: Me, me, poss Emma
2016 CoupXRisk: Me, me, poss Emma
2017 CoupXSeth: Me, me, poss Margaret by then, or maybe Emma will get one by then :lol:
2018: Up in the air

My AI kids will be spendy, but the live cover kids will be cheaper. Shipping is like $380, does are $700, bucks are $650.


----------



## Scottyhorse

So over a thousand for sure.... Yeah... Hmm... It would be tricky to get my parents on board, but you might as well put me down for first on the list :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I'm on that list a lot. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why is coup so promiscuous? :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Or maybe a kid from a Coup baby... Turn out even better...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I'm on that list a lot. :lol:


As am I :lol: But you don't know what you want, or when you can get one :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> As am I :lol: But you don't know what you want, or when you can get one :lol:


Okay, 99.99% sure on the 2016 Risk kids. :lol: I want one, I will have my crap together by then, I promise.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> Or maybe a kid from a Coup baby... Turn out even better...


That would be a good choice, the Emperor doe I'm keeping will be a FF yearling, so for 2016, you could get one from her. Those would start at $350


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Why is coup so promiscuous? :lol:


Well, as Emma says "She's bringing sexy back" :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That would be a good choice, the Emperor doe I'm keeping will be a FF yearling, so for 2016, you could get one from her. Those would start at $350


Much more doable. I like that idea :lol: Are there any pictures of Emperor?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Okay, 99.99% sure on the 2016 Risk kids. :lol: I want one, I will have my crap together by then, I promise.


M'kay... I'm gonna hold you to it :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I have a fluffy picture of him. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> Much more doable. I like that idea :lol: Are there any pictures of Emperor?


I have a crappy baby pic of him, but that's it. I'll see if I can get one in November when I see him. His dad is Seneca, and his mom is Willa though. 
Willa is a 22lb a day milker.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I don't know who those look like either :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, so Sydney, 2016 kid from Vendetta? :lol: The buck and doe I'll be keeping from Coup will be Vengeance & Vendetta :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What is the most popular dairy breed? In the US, NOT IN THIS GROUP :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> I don't know who those look like either :lol:


Here is willa as an aged doe, and seneca


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ok, so Sydney, 2016 kid from Vendetta? :lol: The buck and doe I'll be keeping from Coup will be Vengeance & Vendetta :lol:


Sure :lol:

I was just about to ask: WHO THe HECK IS VENDETTA?!?!?! :crazy:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> What is the most popular dairy breed? In the US, NOT IN THIS GROUP :lol:


Alpine, there are always more Alpines at nationals than the other breeds.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How come toggs and obers don't seem to be very popular?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wow, that hairy beast picture of Seneca sure is helpful :lol: He looks like a cool buck though, neat color, and I like what they have to say about him. Willa is veeery pretty


----------



## Scottyhorse

HappyCaliGoats said:


> How come toggs and obers don't seem to be very popular?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I happen to LOVE toggs! There's a breeder with exceptional toggs about 45 minutes from me. She's got Alpines too. Obers just haven't been developed enough, some of them have pretty scary udders. There's a couple breeders about 2-3 hours from me that have nice obers though. Vanjust, and..... oh, I can't remember. Not sure why Toggs aren't super popular.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I happen to LOVE toggs! There's a breeder with exceptional toggs about 45 minutes from me. She's got Alpines too. Obers just haven't been developed enough, some of them have pretty scary udders. There's a couple breeders about 2-3 hours from me that have nice obers though. Vanjust, and..... oh, I can't remember. Not sure why Toggs aren't super popular.


I like Toggs too  my sister wants one 

Oh I like their Obers! Pretty


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I need a nap... *yawn*


----------



## Scottyhorse

Me too.... I'm still working on biology...


----------



## BoulderOaks

HappyCaliGoats said:


> How come toggs and obers don't seem to be very popular?


My first goat I got in 2012 is a Togg. I'm keeping her till the day she dies, but never getting another. I'll just stick with the Manchas.  I hate hate hate her milk. It makes me want to puke... Luckily, the orphan lambs don't seem to mind the taste so I just give it to the lambs and dogs and cats. The lamancha and sheep milk goes in my coffee.


----------



## nchen7

sundewfarms, try supplementing her with vit b. apparently a lot of American Toggs are naturally deficient in vit B, and somehow that makes their milk taste funky...


----------



## Trickyroo

LaManchas !!!!!!


----------



## BoulderOaks

Really!? That would be awesome if it's that simple! I have several giant bottles of bit b! What's the dosage and how often should I give it to her? 

I do love her color and personality though. Just an all-around sweet doe. Plus, her hairyness is adorable.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Try a cobalt block too  I know a breeder around here said he kept one out for his.. He also culled for milk flavor..


----------



## Scottyhorse

Copper deficiency can make milk taste funky as well. So can too much molasses in the feed.


----------



## nchen7

No clue the dosage of vit b. 

FYI - cobalt is vit b12.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> No clue the dosage of vit b.
> 
> FYI - cobalt is vit b12.


Yep  
I just know that some breeders just do that and it seems to work  so :shrug: may be easier..


----------



## nchen7

It's funny, vit b12 shots were the only vit b type shots I was able to get in barbados.


----------



## Scottyhorse

This is the buck I am breeding Ellie to  He's a fullblood paint  Out in his working clothes with the girls in this picture.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Snazzy boy!

I just had my boys out for their daily flirt walk :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thanks!  Excited to see the kids. Should be colored!! He should also improve body length in her kids. 

:lol: How was that?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm sure!! Bet they will be really nice! 

Interesting! :lol: the boys can be a handful at times! :lol:


----------



## nchen7

studly boy!


----------



## nchen7

I saw this on my fb post. look like a cheap diy hay feeder. wonder how it will stand up to use


----------



## glndg

Saanens! Alpines seem like all-around great goats, but I don't know any personally.  Saanens are sweet and can be harder to find. There were even fewer Sables at Nationals so there might be a good market for them. The option of color other than white is a plus.


----------



## glndg

Scottyhorse said:


> Well, I think it's pretty much decided that I will be selling the nigerians and pygmies and keeping the boers, then getting 2 or 3 Alpines, LaManchas, or Nubians.


But why sell the Nigerians?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Just can't get the quality I want around here... The area is flooded with sub-par animals.


----------



## Scottyhorse

glndg said:


> Saanens! Alpines seem like all-around great goats, but I don't know any personally.  Saanens are sweet and can be harder to find. There were even fewer Sables at Nationals so there might be a good market for them. The option of color other than white is a plus.


I love the Saanen personality. Just hard to find around here!


----------



## goathiker

PMed you Skyla


----------



## glndg

Scottyhorse said:


> Just can't get the quality I want around here... The area is flooded with sub-par animals.


Then you have your work cut out for you!:razz: You can improve the breed....and it is a work in progress since it is a relatively new breed in the states.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> PMed you Skyla


Got it!! LOVE it!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Anyone have any good ideas for me to get Ellie to eat her herbs? She is leaving some behind and I really want her to have them!


----------



## Ryann

Mr. Maverick had his first 2 girlfriends tonight... my little man is growing up


----------



## goathiker

Maybe a little honey Skyla?

That's great Ryan.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe


----------



## nchen7

honey or smush it in some bananas...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Maybe a little honey Skyla?
> 
> That's great Ryan.


I used the last of it when I made soap last... :/

I was thinking... Maybe spritsing her grain just enough to get the powder to stick?


----------



## Scottyhorse

glndg said:


> Then you have your work cut out for you!:razz: You can improve the breed....and it is a work in progress since it is a relatively new breed in the states.


Would love to but I can't afford to have a bunch of goats shipped from the herds I like.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> honey or smush it in some bananas...


Bananas are a no go with her.. :roll: as you can tell, she's picky :lol: and I though Brook was bad!


----------



## nchen7

then yes, moistening grain and having herbs stick would work. give that a try next time she eats and see if she eats it all.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. Hopefully!
I just can't believe how darn picky she is!! She ate the other herbs I bought from the grocery store, but not the good stuff from Fir Meadow! Ugh! I just need her on it till the fair next week... Then I will let her slack lol!


----------



## nchen7

maybe b/c the fir meadow stuff is more potent? who knows how long those grocery store herbs have been sitting around....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> maybe b/c the fir meadow stuff is more potent? who knows how long those grocery store herbs have been sitting around....


That's true.. Sure smells a lot more!! :lol:


----------



## BoulderOaks

Thanks for the suggestions guys! She's at my mom's house with her buck, but I'm picking her up in a week or two, so I'll get those supplements started soon as she's back. It could totally be a copper deficiency too. I only just found out from this site that goats even need a copper bolus, so she hasn't had one in the entire 2.5 years I've had her. So I'll start with copper and vit b and see if that helps next year's milk.


----------



## glndg

Ohhhh Sydney.....http://www.talachedairygoats.com

Saanens and Sables.......

(Found this on the Internet.)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Anyone know where the 2001 ADGA national show was??


----------



## NubianFan

Y'all wouldn't even believe it if I told you


----------



## NubianFan

I want candy. Homemade fudge or something. Mom used to make this delicious homemade candy with pecans called Oklahoma Brown candy. I want that. I wouldn't even mind making it if I had scads and scads of pecans.....


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, what WHAT???


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Spill it Leslie!!!


----------



## nchen7

what's a scad?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

'Lot and lots of pecans'? :shrug: :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Yep, pretty much.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cool! :ROFL: :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Oh it was just a horrible morning, daughter got sick when I was driving her to school I had to take her to mom and dads and clean up my car, then about the time I got the car cleaned up and ready to leave already late to go to work, I look and my horses are out. So dad and I spent 20 minutes getting horses back in the pasture. Then I was nearly out of gas because I had came home the day before with just enough to get me back to the little town my daughter goes to school in, well when she got sick, we were a third of the way there and I had to double back to take her home. so there went nearly all of our gas. the closest station is 9 miles away so I limped there and I HATE going to that station because they only take cash or a check they don't have a debit card machine and they charge you a fee for using a check and won't even take it unless they know you. So I luckily had a ten and I put ten in tank then I walk in  to pay and the lady that runs the store was no where to be seen and there was an old man and a man about 10 years older than me standing there. Well the younger of the two old men the one that was about 10 years older than me, decided it was his job in life to flirt with me. I didn't want to flirt with him. He told me the woman was gone and would be back soon and proceeded to annoy me for the entire 5 minutes until she finally came back. Then I BARELY got to work in time for my first client and then boom, boom, boom all day long I had one client after another everyone showed up today for their appts. At lunch I went to my pharmacy and some loon had run the elbow of the bucket truck into the front of the pharmacy building destroying the pharmacy sign and BOY was my pharmacist mad. It was just a weird day.


----------



## NubianFan

daughter still feels bad, but dad feel ,much better


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow!! Crazy day for sure!!! 
That's ok.. I had some idiot kid flirting with me and my friend yesterday.. :roll: nearly decked him! But, I was at work :lol:

Hope your daughter feels better and glad your dad is feeling better!!


----------



## nchen7

it's always the idiots that flirt. it's annoying. i get black guys "pssst" at me all the time. it all started in Barbados, but it follows me now. it's a Caribbean man's way of saying "hey lady, i think you're cute". it's a horrible noise!


----------



## margaret

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Anyone know where the 2001 ADGA national show was??


I think it was here in Raleigh


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh so annoying!  I can't stand big flirts! They tick me off! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

margaret said:


> I think it was here in Raleigh


From what I've gathered from google searches and a friend in was in MA


----------



## margaret

Oh, I heard it was in Raleigh.
It might have a been a different year though.


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah why can't it ever be the guy you want to flirt with you that flirts, no it is some silly unemployed goober hanging out in a gas station waiting for some woman to come along and take care of his dumb behind.


----------



## NubianFan

It can't be the successful good looking funny professional man that you want to share genetics with.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:
Of corse not! Never seems to work that way!  ah well..

Margret could have been, that's just what I found in like two or three places :shrug:


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Wow!! Crazy day for sure!!!
> That's ok.. I had some idiot kid flirting with me and my friend yesterday.. :roll: nearly decked him! But, I was at work :lol:
> 
> Hope your daughter feels better and glad your dad is feeling better!!


:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It was really funny though! Me and my friend looked at each other after he walked away and (he was asking if we were hiring) so I grumbled 'I hope he doesn't get hired!' And we started cracking up and the guy that was in line behind him was like "I think he liked you two" so we were laughing even harder and my friend was making fun of me cause my face was red (I blush all the time for no reason :roll: ) it was quite interesting! I told her that's how I got the nick name 'Hot tomato' from my friend ROFL!


----------



## NubianFan

Oooo la la Hot tomato huh?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hot tomato !  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep... That's what she put me as in her contacts on her phone too! So when we text I come up as 'Hot Tomato ' LOL!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol , that's funny!


----------



## NubianFan

Ha ha ha ha my friend was listening to Superfreak one day and someone in the news room misunderstood me and her and thought I said she was a Superfreak. So I put her in my phone contacts as Superfreak. That was about 11 years ago and to this day she is Superfreak in my phone LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hahaha!!! That's way too funny!!! LOL!!


----------



## NubianFan

Skyla :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh. My. Goodness. Look at those EARS!!! AHHH!! I need them!! 

http://maine.craigslist.org/grd/4663358726.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Skyla :lol:


BAHAHA!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor: :lol: I have to send that to her! LOL!! Love it!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh. My. Goodness. Look at those EARS!!! AHHH!! I need them!!
> 
> http://maine.craigslist.org/grd/4663358726.html


Aaaaaaaaawwww, that's so cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Aaaaaaaaawwww, that's so cute!


Isn't it?! I need it!! Anyone want to donate so I can 'rescue' the poor soul?? *puppy eyes & pouts*


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Isn't it?! I need it!! Anyone want to donate so I can 'rescue' the poor soul?? *puppy eyes & pouts*


Lol, I would donate but its the thought that counts so...:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! I need donations though!  need to build an addition on my barn before anymore does can come in, and a new hay storage... Lol! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Someone needs to donate to my rescuing the crush fund. Or my buying a natural habitat for crush and I fund. Or my nourishment for kid, crush and I, sushi fund


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I like your story Jill, keep going!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

NubianFan said:


> It can't be the successful good looking funny professional man that you want to share genetics with.....


never ever never. those guys are shy. but the not shy ones are usually super ******y.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Someone needs to donate to my rescuing the crush fund. Or my buying a natural habitat for crush and I fund. Or my nourishment for kid, crush and I, sushi fund


:lol:
I'll donate to yours if you donate to mine! :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

I don't know what the stars replaced, I feel dumb. I can't think of a word that fits there


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Can someone donate to my chiropractor fund? I'm going tomorrow so hopefully he can fix my back..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :lol:
> I'll donate to yours if you donate to mine! :laugh:


Ok but we'll just cancel each other out.... We need a fundraiser.... know any good garage bands?


----------



## nchen7

NubianFan said:


> I don't know what the stars replaced, I feel dumb. I can't think of a word that fits there


a word that sounds like dooo-shee... lol


----------



## NubianFan

No I don't donate to Crackter Prackters but I can pray your back feels better.


----------



## NubianFan

LMAO!!!! No wonder Ni! I wouldn't have thought of that in a million years! But I agree


----------



## Emzi00

nchen7 said:


> a word that sounds like dooo-shee... lol


:slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My friend recommended this guy, said he's really good.. I haven't been to one in over 6 years cuz they never helped, but we'll see if she's right..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NubianFan said:


> No I don't donate to Crackter Prackters but I can pray your back feels better.


When I first started reading this sentence I thought you were calling me a cracker :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Ok but we'll just cancel each other out.... We need a fundraiser.... know any good garage bands?


We can make our own! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I know a lot of people swear by chiropractors, but I just don't believe in them... Some of the things my sister and aunt say their's does to them, well I would punch someone in the face if they did that stuff to me.


----------



## NubianFan

HappyCaliGoats said:


> When I first started reading this sentence I thought you were calling me a cracker :lol:
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


You silly Cracker!:clap:


----------



## nchen7

i had one many moons ago that i didn't really like, then i found one in Barbados when i really needed it, and he was great! he was less like a hack type chiro and more into structure. he worked on whole body alignment, and found issues i didn't even tell him about. i was impressed!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This guy is supposed to be holistic, I'm not really sure what that means when it comes to a chiropractor but I'm tired of regular doctors.. There all quacks..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

yes, a lot of regular doctors are no good these days. too many of med schools are sponsored by big pharma, so they don't really learn how to be doctors, just learn how to prescribe medicine.....

well, keep an open mind when you go, and see how you feel about him when you see him. like i said. I've had one bad chiro, and one good one.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My friend said she was worse than me and he fixed her, I just hope they don't want me to come once a week for 3 years like my last chiro did.. She said she would have me better in 3 months with weekly visits.. 3 years later I was still messed up..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I is off to bed.. Have to work early then go get my glasses adjusted so they don't hurt my head and then run to the feed store lol! Fun stuff  lol

Night all


----------



## NubianFan

Night Skyla


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

well I am going to go scavange up something sweet and nomy and take a bath and go to bed, night everyone!


----------



## Scottyhorse

glndg said:


> Ohhhh Sydney.....http://www.talachedairygoats.com
> 
> Saanens and Sables.......
> 
> (Found this on the Internet.)


Is it bad I live in Washington and have no idea where the heck Airway Heights is, or never even heard of it? :lol:


----------



## goathiker

It's just west of Spokane.


----------



## glndg

Scottyhorse said:


> Is it bad I live in Washington and have no idea where the heck Airway Heights is, or never even heard of it? :lol:


Happens to me all the time -- there are just so many cities.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> It's just west of Spokane.


That's a doable distance. I like their Saanens, their Sables... Kinda. Just not sure I want two breeds of goats that are almost all white! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

glndg said:


> Happens to me all the time -- there are just so many cities.


:lol: Where do you live?


----------



## glndg

Scottyhorse said:


> :lol: Where do you live?


I live in CA. I meant that I hear of cities here all the time and I don't know where they are. There are so many cities everywhere!:-o


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Apparently my aunt is in my back yard and my buck is trying to mount her... He has never do e this to me before... What do I do?? I don't want him to behave that way toward people when I'm not there...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Scottyhorse said:


> That's a doable distance. I like their Saanens, their Sables... Kinda. Just not sure I want two breeds of goats that are almost all white! :lol:


Do you have a nice Nigerian buck? Rumor has it that minis sell better than Nigerians. Maybe get a nice Alpine from Lacie or a Sable from WA and make minis.


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Apparently my aunt is in my back yard and my buck is trying to mount her... He has never do e this to me before... What do I do?? I don't want him to behave that way toward people when I'm not there...
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


You're not there? Maybe a water spray bottle??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just got home and fed him, I think he's bothered that they are moving a bunch of debris in the yard. She doesn't really have a free hand for a spray bottle right now lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

glndg said:


> Do you have a nice Nigerian buck? Rumor has it that minis sell better than Nigerians. Maybe get a nice Alpine from Lacie or a Sable from WA and make minis.


I've got a Nigerian buck, but..... I don't really like him :lol:


----------



## glndg

Scottyhorse said:


> I've got a Nigerian buck, but..... I don't really like him :lol:


:ROFL: .....too bad.


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I just got home and fed him, I think he's bothered that they are moving a bunch of debris in the yard. She doesn't really have a free hand for a spray bottle right now lol
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Is that because of the neighbors?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya... The neighbor I helping her.. Since I hurt my back I can't..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Hey cuz, we have a new great niece, Born 1 1/2 months early a little bitty 5 lb. girl.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How cute! 5# how is she doing?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

She's doing fine


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I mean, he's not bad really, but I could of course do better :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have to go check out what they did in my yard and make sure it's not going to hurt the goats or get in their way. Brb


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

A woman was out golfing one day when she hit the ball into the woods. 

She went into the woods to look for it and found a frog in a trap. The frog told her, "If you release me from this trap, I will grant you three wishes." 

The woman freed the frog, and the frog said, "Thank you, but I failed to mention that there was a condition to your wishes. Whatever you wish for, your husband will get it ten times!" 

The woman said, "That's okay." 

For her first wish, she wanted to be the most beautiful woman in the world. The frog warned her, "You do realize that this wish will also make your husband the most handsome man in the world, an Adonis whom women will flock to". The woman replied, "That's okay, because I will be the most beautiful woman and he will have eyes only for me." 

So, KAZAM-she's the most beautiful Woman in the world! 

For her second wish, she wanted to be the richest woman in the world. The frog said, "That will make your husband the richest man in the world. And he will be ten times richer than you. " The woman said, "That's okay, because what's mine is his and what's his is mine." 

So, KAZAM-she's the richest woman in the world! 

The frog then inquired about her third wish, and she answered, "I'd like a mild heart attack!" 

Moral of the story: Women are clever. Don't mess with them!


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> Hey cuz, we have a new great niece, Born 1 1/2 months early a little bitty 5 lb. girl.


Yay! :clap: the more the merrier:dance: Doing well?


----------



## goathiker

She's doing well. I don't have any pics yet.


----------



## nchen7

congrats Jill!


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> She's doing well. I don't have any pics yet.


We'll wait.:lol:


----------



## glndg

Scottyhorse said:


> I mean, he's not bad really, but I could of course do better :lol:


Maybe you could keep a nicer buckling out of him.


----------



## goathiker

Okay here she is


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> Okay here she is


That was quick! Looking good! We need a facial shot next.......I'm not demanding.:ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

I'll do what I can


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! So cute!

Well after all this good news I have bad news... I went to the back yard to see what my aunt was talking about with my buck... When I got out there he started acting all rutty toward me.. He has NEVER done this before... He tried to mount me so I took him down to the ground (with my bad back...) and when I let him back up he kept staring at me and meeping at me like he wanted to do it again.......... Ugh! I don't want him to become a buck that is bad with people when he's in rut! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm so upset! He was still acting like a cute kid this morning...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

"he kept staring at me and meeping at me like he wanted to do it again.......... Ugh!"

Oh no! Hope you didn't make your back worse.:-?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well it definitely hurts... Adrenaline makes you do crazy things.. He's so big now but I need to get this under control before he gets bigger..... He's a powerful animal.. I thought I had trained him that improper human contact was not ok.. I guess I did something wrong..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

He's not thinking straight. Super Soaker time...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! I need a super soaker!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Well it definitely hurts... Adrenaline makes you do crazy things.. He's so big now but I need to get this under control before he gets bigger..... He's a powerful animal.. I thought I had trained him that improper human contact was not ok.. I guess I did something wrong..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Don't blame yourself. He's at a new stage and you just have to take it from here. Hormones make all kinds of animals crazy, even the human kind. I'm sure someone here with mucho buck experience will have some good advice.


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> He's not thinking straight. Super Soaker time...


There you go! You got a solution already.:leap:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just need to get temper ready to breed so he can take his aggression out on her lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

G'Night. 

Hope your back feels better soon, Dee.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx cuz! Night!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Vicki


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ugh.. I'm so frustrated with what they did to my back yard...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Did they mess it all up?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol yes! They messed up my mess!

So I may have mentioned to you the large old dump truck in the yard? Well it doesnt run, the goats use it as a shelter and my aunt and my neighbor that came to help made a huge pile of scrap metal on the only side that is high enough off the ground for the goats to get under because it is on a hill.. They did this because if it's on this side it's by my house and they can't see it from their house.. I don't care that I can see it, I care that they blocked my goats favorite shelter....... And I told my aunt that was his shelter before they ever started moving stuff...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Call the scrap metal guy to come get it. He'll load it up and haul it off.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm so over having people in my yard.. I def don't want someone I don't know driving up here and casing the place... 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I've never had any trouble with them. Each to their own though


----------



## Scottyhorse

Words 'O Wisdom of the Night:

"Women spend more time thinkin' what men are thinkin' than men actually spend thinkin'"


----------



## goathiker

This is very true. Women think, men react


----------



## goathiker

Hey, how big is 'Coma getting? I'm curious if he is still about the same as his buckling brother even though he's wethered.


----------



## Scottyhorse

He seems to be growing. Still a bit on the thin side, though. I can try and weigh him tomorrow  I think he could use some copper though, his coat is getting a bit rough. 

He went on a bit of an.... exploration tonight :laugh:


----------



## goathiker

He may look a bit thin compared to your others until he quits growing. It's just the Alpine line he carries, they are all like that. Yeah, I'm getting ready to copper and Bo.Se his brother this weekend when I have help. They're due. 

I'll weight tape Pup tomorrow and see what it says.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Okay, good to know  I just want to make sure that I am not underfeeding him or anything :lol: 

I am working on my record book right now.


----------



## goathiker

Awesome, I'm watching The Munsters :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Pup's getting 1 pound of oats and one pound of alfalfa pellets right now. That will get switched up with half COB half oats soon with the colder weather.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Alright. It's been pretty chilly here in the past couple of weeks. Right now everyone is just getting free choice hay (parents wanted to cut down on feed while the weather was warm) but I really should put all the kids and the two older Nigerian does back on it...


----------



## Scottyhorse

My Walla Walla Co. record book isn't going to turn out super great :lol:  My Columbia Co. record book will be really good though


----------



## goathiker

Oh well, can't win them all. How have you been doing? I've missed our chats.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Currently I am officially exhausted :lol: School's been going alright, pretty boring, but, I'm getting through it  I have a B+ in geometry right now, which I am happy about. Been going to A LOT of doctors appointments. I see one every week, another every other week, and another once a month. I've been having problems with my parents some, but that's stuff I'd rather not talk about over the chat thread for all to see. I took down all but three fish tanks, I feel a _teeeeeeeeny_ bit less overwhelmed now :lol: Things with Levi are, obviously, going well  His birthday was today  The movie with him and his twin sister and her friend on Sunday was fun. His best friend was over helping my dad moving a washing machine, so of course they had to flip him a bunch of crap before I could get outside (which was pretty quickly :lol: ) Haven't been riding a whole lot, but school has me really busy. And then of course we are going to homecoming on the 18th


----------



## goathiker

Sounds great, I've only been to to one school dance in my life :lol: That was a long time ago. I was invited to prom but, my parents said no...Yeah, long time ago.


----------



## goathiker

I want to go see this, I don't spring for a movie often but, this looks good...


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Sounds great, I've only been to to one school dance in my life :lol: That was a long time ago. I was invited to prom but, my parents said no...Yeah, long time ago.


I went to a couple dances in the 6th grade, not like those count for anything :ROFL: It will be interesting, both of us are shy, and neither of us are dancers by nature :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Oh, it will be fun anyway. At least you get to try


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yeah it will be lots of fun  If we go to prom together (which it sounds like we will) we've got one more chance :lol:


----------



## goathiker

PMed you, oh and did you want to read what I'm allowing of my book?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Sure!!


----------



## goathiker

Okay, another PM.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm about ready to give up on this stupid record book.


----------



## goathiker

That's too bad, it's just info isn't it? Why is it different from the other?


----------



## Scottyhorse

You have to list everything you did with your project, all the meetings and stuff you went to, what you did at each meeting, keep track of all your expenses and how much time you spent, community services, a calender, your 4-H story, just a whole bunch of information from the whole year that takes FOREVER to fill out. I have to do one for my goat club and marksmanship club. Just frustrated with this darn thing. I don't have all the dates and signatures I need. It's due tomorrow so I have to turn it in incomplete. I don't know when the last time I stayed up till 3:30 was, I am exhausted and about ready to cry, give up, and go to sleep.


----------



## goathiker

So you won't win a prize on your records...Big deal. Doesn't really matter that much. If it counts so much, keep the records during the year next year so you have the info.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I don't even care about the award. :lol: I just hate doing these things.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah me too, my records are a calender with stuff written on it. It works for me.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I've got such a great attitude toward this :lol: One of the hardest parts is that I don't know how much it costs to feed each goat (nor do I want to do the math right now :lol: ) because I just put a bale of alfalfa in each pens' feeder once a week, plus the grain... So I don't know how much each goat eats :lol: Oh well, next year I might just do it on my market wether if that's allowed.


----------



## goathiker

Just average it.


----------



## Scottyhorse

thats too much math for me right now


----------



## Scottyhorse

Alright, callin it quits for tonight. I'll just finish it whenever I get up in the morning. I can say I have never stayed up till 4 AM before.... :lol: Goodnight Jill


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Sydney. Hmm, I'm going to have to pretend I'm asleep in 20 minutes :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Didn't get a chance to read all the posts I missed but is kat's dog okay and is chad okay?


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## nchen7

haven't heard from Kat about her dog...hopefully she comes with good news....

Chad threw out his back and I guess has been mostly horizontal for a while......


----------



## ariella42

So...I'm waiting to hear from a home loan officer to see if we can get a mortgage at all. I'm waiting to hear from the 1,001 jobs it seems like I've applied for. I'm also waiting to find out if I can buy that Alpine doe I was looking at. Waiting is hard


----------



## ariella42

And, by the way, starting your day off with a big bowl of leftover chili isn't always the best idea :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Waiting stinks! 

And ROFL!!! Too funny!!


----------



## nchen7

I'm in your boat Ariella.... waiting is the worst!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Ni do you have wethers?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Sorry to hear about your jobs ya'll are waiting to hear back from. That is the pits waiting......I have been learning patience as well and that isn't fun!


----------



## nchen7

no, I don't have any goats at the moment. we only had a wether for a year until he became dinner...so I can't help much in the wether department....


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Ok thank you for letting me know Ni. Anyone on this chat have wethers?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No... We sold ours a long while ago and sell all wether kids...


----------



## ariella42

We don't have any either.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

oh ok....bummer. Well I need to find someone who has alot of wethers. Wanting to run by them what we feed. I want to make sure our ratios are ok. I never know how to figure that out. I know it isn't as important for does....but wethers it is important.


----------



## margaret

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Ok thank you for letting me know Ni. Anyone on this chat have wethers?


I had two Alpine wethers two years ago but they both died


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So I heard back from that lady with the Nubians.. Here are the ADGA reg. numbers.. Looks pretty good!  I'll ask for some pictures of their dams udders, but I told her what I want to improve on Sassy and asked who she thinks would be a good fit. So we'll see  
she has a few more that aren't registered yet too. 

N1650222
AN1650220
N1672663
N1445449
N1608068


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Margaret what did they die of?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

I don't know anything about nubians....but that is cool you heard back about the does! Are you looking to show them?


----------



## nchen7

pack goat ppl have wethers. you can read through their files...


----------



## margaret

Would copper deficiency cause the milk to taste bad?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Ok I will do that.....


----------



## margaret

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Margaret what did they die of?


Parasites


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Buck Naked Boers said:


> I don't know anything about nubians....but that is cool you heard back about the does! Are you looking to show them?


I'm looking for a buck to breed one of my does to.  but yes, I do show my does  I just won't be able to show my big does (Nubians and LaMancahs) until we get a truck and trailer


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

margaret said:


> Would copper deficiency cause the milk to taste bad?


It can.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

wow that is sad Margaret....


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

wow that is cool regarding the buck you are searching for.....oops sorry was thinking you were looking for does. lol! That would be fun looking for the right buck. Hope you find just the right one! Very cool!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My usually quiet, nervous, out of the way Pygmy goat is 100% in heat  she's constantly screaming at my Nubian buck across the field for 2 days now.. I don't know how to break it to her that she's not allowed to have a boyfriend.. Especially not him!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens

Buck Naked Boers said:


> oh ok....bummer. Well I need to find someone who has alot of wethers. Wanting to run by them what we feed. I want to make sure our ratios are ok. I never know how to figure that out. I know it isn't as important for does....but wethers it is important.


I have wethers currently ... I usually raise them for meat but I have kept one for an extended period before. Jill (goathiker) is great about ratios.  She helped me out.


----------



## CritterCarnival

Buck Naked Boers said:


> oh ok....bummer. Well I need to find someone who has alot of wethers. Wanting to run by them what we feed. I want to make sure our ratios are ok. I never know how to figure that out. I know it isn't as important for does....but wethers it is important.


I have wethers, they get the same hay, alfalfa pellets and loose minerals as everybody else, the only thing they don't get is grain...well, they beg, so they actually do get just a handful in with the pellets.



margaret said:


> Would copper deficiency cause the milk to taste bad?


Yes, copper deficiency, as well as other mineral deficiencies, can cause the milk to have a bad flavor.



AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> Didn't get a chance to read all the posts I missed but is kat's dog okay and is chad okay?


Sadly, we haven't seen nor heard anything of our Moosie-Moose puppy. I am afraid she knew she was dying and went off to be alone. In 14 years she has never not just come right back in when done pottying, until Sunday night. Her vision and hearing had been getting worse over the last few months, and she was moving slowly and starting to have more pain issues lately...I think it was just her time to go. It's just killing us to not know for sure.

We haven't given up hope entirely, but it is just a dim flicker at this point.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Kat I am so sorry. Keep up hope. Set out an open crate with your clothes inside (worn, the smellier the better) but no food (may attract other animals). If she's out there, your scent may help her find you. Otherwise, I can't think of a more peaceful way to pass ... having lived a full and beloved life. :hug:


----------



## ariella42

I hope she comes back, Kat, but I agree that if she doesn't, at least you know you gave her a life full of love. I'm sure the uncertainty is the worst part of it right now. :hug:


----------



## ThreeHavens

Here's a happy little update ... my wethers from last year's kidding.  Anyone remember Little Guy? He's up front. His brother Simba (formerly Sunny) is there too. They look so happy.


----------



## nchen7

oh Kat, I'm so sorry! she lived a great long life. :hug:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> You have to list everything you did with your project, all the meetings and stuff you went to, what you did at each meeting, keep track of all your expenses and how much time you spent, community services, a calender, your 4-H story, just a whole bunch of information from the whole year that takes FOREVER to fill out. I have to do one for my goat club and marksmanship club. Just frustrated with this darn thing. I don't have all the dates and signatures I need. It's due tomorrow so I have to turn it in incomplete. I don't know when the last time I stayed up till 3:30 was, I am exhausted and about ready to cry, give up, and go to sleep.


In my 4-H club, if you don't complete your records you don't get to enroll in 4-H next year :lol: dumbest rule ever! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I just got a surprise package of four hand knit baby goat sweaters from a lady in New York! They are all super cute and look really warm  I have no clue who this nice lady is or where she got my address. I'm thinking my farm page on facebook maybe?? Either way, super cool!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Buck Naked Boers said:


> wow that is cool regarding the buck you are searching for.....oops sorry was thinking you were looking for does. lol! That would be fun looking for the right buck. Hope you find just the right one! Very cool!


Thanks I hope so too! This lady is super nice and really easy to deal with!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I just got a surprise package of four hand knit baby goat sweaters from a lady in New York! They are all super cute and look really warm  I have no clue who this nice lady is or where she got my address. I'm thinking my farm page on facebook maybe?? Either way, super cool!


Oh that's really cool Sydney!!  super nice of her!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I know!! Needed something like that, been suuuper stressed.


----------



## CritterCarnival

*Woo!!! Hoo!!!!*

We just got back from the Animal Control office...PICKING UP OUR MOOSIE-MOOSE PUPPY!!!!

She was found curled up by a fence in the backwoods on some guys land and he called her in to animal control!! She was many miles further away than either of us had thought she could go.

She got skunked badly and we think it really confused her sniffer and she went away from, instead of towards, home. She is very footsore and tired, and a bit wobblier than normal, but otherwise none the worse for wear.

She seems truly grateful to be home, and we are grateful to have her back. Thank you all for your prayers and wishes...I am certain they made the difference!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yaaaaaaaayyyy!!!! :stars: So glad you got your girl back Kat!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh so happy she is home and safe Kat!! :hug:


----------



## nchen7

AAAAAAHHHHHHH NEVER LOSE HOPE!!! sooooo happy she's back and safe!!!!!! :stars:


----------



## nchen7

Sydney, how awesome that you got a random act of kindness! good people are still out there


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh Kat, I am so happy for you and your family and the little wanderer!! :hug: Happy tears over here


----------



## ThreeHavens

Yayyyy!!!


----------



## goathiker

Oh wonderful!!!!


----------



## ariella42

That's wonderful news!


----------



## goathiker

I just wrote a lecture for a reply :blush: I don't know why the conversation was annoying me...


----------



## Chadwick

That's great! How far did she get?


----------



## glndg

ThreeHavens said:


> Here's a happy little update ... my wethers from last year's kidding.  Anyone remember Little Guy? He's up front. His brother Simba (formerly Sunny) is there too. They look so happy.


Hey! (Or Hay!) That looks like how I feed hay -- I stuff it between a chainlink fence and a livestock panel. The goats eat from the panel side.

Your guys look great!


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> I just wrote a lecture for a reply :blush: I don't know why the conversation was annoying me...


Well you had a good post :applaud:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

CritterCarnival said:


> We just got back from the Animal Control office...PICKING UP OUR MOOSIE-MOOSE PUPPY!!!!
> 
> She was found curled up by a fence in the backwoods on some guys land and he called her in to animal control!! She was many miles further away than either of us had thought she could go.
> 
> She got skunked badly and we think it really confused her sniffer and she went away from, instead of towards, home. She is very footsore and tired, and a bit wobblier than normal, but otherwise none the worse for wear.
> 
> She seems truly grateful to be home, and we are grateful to have her back. Thank you all for your prayers and wishes...I am certain they made the difference!!
> 
> View attachment 79642
> 
> 
> View attachment 79643


That brings tears to my eyes! I'm sooo glad she is home!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> I just wrote a lecture for a reply :blush: I don't know why the conversation was annoying me...


If it's the post I think it is, I enjoyed it and learned a thing or two. Useful info to me.:applaud:


----------



## Scottyhorse

How does my plan for a creep feeder sound?

I'll take 4 pallets, make them into a box. (with t-posts) Take a few slats out of one side so kids can get in, but not adults. Put one of these in there: http://www.jefferspet.com/products/...84a29fa2600f00000396/533884a39fa2600f000003ab
or something like it. Sounds like people creep feed till weaning, or for one month after weaning. Not sure which would give the best growth. I think this would work well, it would keep the big girls out and let the babies in. Will probably change it a bit, but that's the general idea.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

If it's the post in thinking it is then I can relate! :lol: that annoyed me too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> How does my plan for a creep feeder sound?
> 
> I'll take 4 pallets, make them into a box. (with t-posts) Take a few slats out of one side so kids can get in, but not adults. Put one of these in there: http://www.jefferspet.com/products/...84a29fa2600f00000396/533884a39fa2600f000003ab
> or something like it. Sounds like people creep feed till weaning, or for one month after weaning. Not sure which would give the best growth. I think this would work well, it would keep the big girls out and let the babies in. Will probably change it a bit, but that's the general idea.


I think it's a good idea! If you look on the Freedom Star Farm FB page they have one made out of pallets too


----------



## NubianFan

CritterCarnival said:


> We just got back from the Animal Control office...PICKING UP OUR MOOSIE-MOOSE PUPPY!!!!
> 
> She was found curled up by a fence in the backwoods on some guys land and he called her in to animal control!! She was many miles further away than either of us had thought she could go.
> 
> She got skunked badly and we think it really confused her sniffer and she went away from, instead of towards, home. She is very footsore and tired, and a bit wobblier than normal, but otherwise none the worse for wear.
> 
> She seems truly grateful to be home, and we are grateful to have her back. Thank you all for your prayers and wishes...I am certain they made the difference!!
> 
> View attachment 79642
> 
> 
> View attachment 79643


Wow! She's a tough lady! I am so happy to hear you found her!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My goodness! Brook sure loves her alfalfa!! I couldn't give it to her fast enough!! She bit me trying to take giant mouthfuls :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Temperance tries to bite my hands off when I have horse cookies! She loves her alfalfa too, but not as much as those cookies! She goes nuts when I pull them out! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Quit starving your goats Skyla  :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I've never seen Brook go after something like that before!! LOL! :lol:

Oh I know Sydney... the poor things are skin and bones! :laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

What's the difference between LA 200 and Tylan 200?


----------



## NubianFan

Tyn


----------



## goathiker

Scottyhorse said:


> What's the difference between LA 200 and Tylan 200?


They are 2 different antibiotics.

LA 200 is Oxytetracycline and Tylan 200 is Tylosin which is more specific for pneumonia.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thanks Jill!  Which would be better to have of the two? Buying meds and stuff from Jeffers right now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Tyn


:laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. So, two of the bucks from Jesta Farm that I like on paper  (she is going to send me some pictures of dams and such soon)

They are all pretty much outcrosses... The one that is .12% inbred is the highest one out of the list she sent me lol! The rest were .1 or .2% :laugh:

But these are two that I'm really liking on paper.. Thoughts?

http://www.adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=N001445449&DamNum=N001703808

http://www.adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=N001504974&DamNum=N001703808


----------



## NubianFan

I don't know cause I want to see pics, I couldn't see any pics the other day on the link you posted


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> Tyn


I have no clue what this means :greengrin:


----------



## NubianFan

what is difference between LA 200 and TYLAN 200

TYLAN


----------



## twokidsandafarm

I don't want to burst your bubble JOY, those seem like genetically nice bucks, BUT, I've heard some bad reviews about Jesta Farm. That doesn't mean they're bad, I've never bought from them, so don't take my word.
But one of my close friends that owns goats bought does from Jesta and they had health issues. Just giving you a heads up!  Oh, and what's your "real" name?  I'm Carrie. 

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## goathiker

I would get Biomycin which is more broad spectrum and doesn't sting like LA 200. Then if you get a case of pneumonia you could get the Tylan later.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> I would get Biomycin which is more broad spectrum and doesn't sting like LA 200. Then if you get a case of pneumonia you could get the Tylan later.


Thanks, that's what I was thinking as well. Saw the Biomycin after I had asked the question. Thanks Jill  I figure since I have some extra cash I should buy some much needed supplies for the goaties.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I don't know cause I want to see pics, I couldn't see any pics the other day on the link you posted


There weren't much on the site for pics.. She is going to get me some soon 



twokidsandafarm said:


> I don't want to burst your bubble JOY, those seem like genetically nice bucks, BUT, I've heard some bad reviews about Jesta Farm. That doesn't mean they're bad, I've never bought from them, so don't take my word.
> But one of my close friends that owns goats bought does from Jesta and they had health issues. Just giving you a heads up!  Oh, and what's your "real" name?  I'm Carrie.
> 
> Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
> www.twokidsandafarm.com


Like what? You can PM me if you don't want to talk about it on the board.. But i would be interested in knowing 

And I'm Skyla  :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

anyone like peanut m & ms


----------



## NubianFan

I am eating a mini halloween pack of them and I am just not all that crazy about them. But it beats no candy at all.


----------



## Chadwick

No peanuts in my food, unless it has been ground!


----------



## Chadwick

I bought a bag of mini Reese's cups yesterday and am hiding them in my work truck.......I might have a problem!


----------



## NubianFan

I am really not all that crazy about peanuts either to be honest. I like peanut butter but plain ole peanuts not so much.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I love them Leslie! 

Haha Chad!


----------



## NubianFan

uh oh, my crush has a reese's addiction in fact he has a peanut butter addiction, it is so bad he won't even keep pb in the house, he says if he eats one spoonful he has to eat the whole jar.


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> what is difference between LA 200 and TYLAN 200
> 
> TYLAN


:doh:


----------



## NubianFan

I am addicted to toffee.... I need to follow Danielle to her candy store and hide until they bring the toffee out....


----------



## nchen7

I never liked pb. while growing up, I never understood why all the white kids around me brought pb&j sandies for lunch. it never appealed to me..... and, pb sometimes makes me gag, but I think it's a texture thing.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I like pb&j, but not a big fan of plain PB and definitely not just peanuts..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My goats are going absolutely crazy right now....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I had to put the buck in a separate pen because he kept mounting my neighbor who insists on straightening up my yard... So now he is a little closer to the does and fully in rut... They are all screaming at each other conspiring ways to escape their cells! Ugh!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## momofkelsi

*Newbie!!!*

Hi my name is Jessica and I am a newcomer to this website as well as a Nig Goat owner. I have a question (of course)!!! The Pneumonia vaccine, how often am I supposed to give that??


----------



## nchen7

hope no shenanigans happen tonight.....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi Jessica! Sorry I have no idea, just thought I would say hi before I go out to milk!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

welp I am gonna fly away for a while, see y'all tomorrow


----------



## goathiker

How often to give vaccines is a matter of opinion. I personally would give one shot at 6 months of age and then booster it every 5 years. 
Most people would give 2 shots a couple weeks apart and booster it every year. I recently found a whole bunch of "hidden" studies that were done back in the '70's. They have been kept from public knowledge all this time. According to them a single vaccine at 6 months old gives the animal as much immunity for the disease as it's going to get and that the vaccines last for up to 7 years. That second shot 2 or 3 weeks later actually blows out the immune system and destroys what the first vaccine did. Giving vaccines yearly is giving them while the titers are still very high and is what causes reactions in our animals.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

momofkelsi said:


> Hi my name is Jessica and I am a newcomer to this website as well as a Nig Goat owner. I have a question (of course)!!! The Pneumonia vaccine, how often am I supposed to give that??


Hello :wave:

Once a year I believe.. Not sure if you give a booster after the first shot, or if you just give it once a year.. I think Jill gives it so hopefully she can help


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's interesting Jill!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> How often to give vaccines is a matter of opinion. I personally would give one shot at 6 months of age and then booster it every 5 years.
> Most people would give 2 shots a couple weeks apart and booster it every year. I recently found a whole bunch of "hidden" studies that were done back in the '70's. They have been kept from public knowledge all this time. According to them a single vaccine at 6 months old gives the animal as much immunity for the disease as it's going to get and that the vaccines last for up to 7 years. That second shot 2 or 3 weeks later actually blows out the immune system and destroys what the first vaccine did. Giving vaccines yearly is giving them while the titers are still very high and is what causes reactions in our animals.


I knew it! Didn't we have a similar conversation about the CD&T Vax?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ndwarf

nchen7 said:


> I never liked pb. while growing up, I never understood why all the white kids around me brought pb&j sandies for lunch. it never appealed to me..... and, pb sometimes makes me gag, but I think it's a texture thing.


Yay!! A kindred spirit!!I HATE PB!!


----------



## nchen7

i love other butters - roasted hazelnut, sunflower, almond. mmmm! just not pb!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

DH loves reeses.... he almost threw a 2 year old tantrum when he couldn't find them the day I took them :laugh:


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I think we did have a discussion about that Dee. 


I hated peanut butter as a child but, I like it okay now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Off to bed for me.. Have to clean stalls before work tomorrow.. :wave:


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Skyla


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> How often to give vaccines is a matter of opinion. I personally would give one shot at 6 months of age and then booster it every 5 years.
> Most people would give 2 shots a couple weeks apart and booster it every year. I recently found a whole bunch of "hidden" studies that were done back in the '70's. They have been kept from public knowledge all this time. According to them a single vaccine at 6 months old gives the animal as much immunity for the disease as it's going to get and that the vaccines last for up to 7 years. That second shot 2 or 3 weeks later actually blows out the immune system and destroys what the first vaccine did. Giving vaccines yearly is giving them while the titers are still very high and is what causes reactions in our animals.


That actually makes sense, that's what they do for people anyways.


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I had to put the buck in a separate pen because he kept mounting my neighbor who insists on straightening up my yard... So now he is a little closer to the does and fully in rut... They are all screaming at each other conspiring ways to escape their cells! Ugh!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Sounds like your neighbor should have left well enough alone.:greengrin:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> DH loves reeses.... he almost threw a 2 year old tantrum when he couldn't find them the day I took them :laugh:


Men :laugh:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> Sounds like your neighbor should have left well enough alone.:greengrin:


Well atleast she is being nice about it, my goat practically raped her and my aunt told her to slap him in the face and she said she couldn't hit an animal.. When I got out there I told them if they hit him in the head it will make him more aggressive.. She was glad she didn't hit him lol.

So I told her to let me know ( instead of my aunt) next time she goes into the yard so I can lock him up first so he doesn't learn to do that to people..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Putting him away sounds like the best solution. How's the back?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My spine feels so much better! My muscles however are still sore. Which I expected. I'm just so glad my vertebrae are closer to alignment! And to think if I went to a regular doctor I would be walking out the door with an Rx instead of a straighter back! I'm going back Friday.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Scottyhorse said:


> That actually makes sense, that's what they do for people anyways.


That reminds me Sydney, all Nacoma has had is a Tetanus anti-toxin before his castration.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He was so stressed being locked up alone.. He ate a little when I put him back in the yard then totally passed out under the feeder, which I have never seen him do..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Glad your back is feeling better Dee. My youngest son was great at popping my back for me. I wish he was here to do it right now.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have had so many people pop my back, I think in the long run it made it worse, I have had a kink in my back that didn't hurt all the time so I didn't think much of it but it was visibly crooked and when I felt it it felt twisted.. The way he manipulated it was great! It's almost straight now! I can't wait to go back! He was awesome!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Poor guy. Glad the chiro worked out and helped your back. Some of them are good.

Jill, what would you do with a Nigerian wether???


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> Jill, what would you do with a Nigerian whether???


I gave mine away :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

He's going to be my 4 year old grandson's first pack wether. He loves the goats and leads them everywhere while he's visiting. This one will be small enough he can take him on trips with us and do everything himself.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You shoulda taken mine Jill, he was cute lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yours was annoying :greengrin:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's why he's gone :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Oh, I see.....I don't have any now, but might in the summer. My most athletic girl scales giant dogloos in a single bound. She has been known to sleep standing on top of one all night too.

Another girl can jump into a pedestal style birdbath without knocking it over. How she manages that I don't know.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think all my girls are going into heat, they are acting nuts! Running around and jumping over things... They are usually very docile..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Mine are already bred for this year. Guinen is first due January 19th.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's too cold and wet in jan for me... Ginger had her kids in jan last year..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

My winter kids grow the best with no cocci to deal with. 

I'm sorry Vicki, I already reserved a kid from Cathy. I trim her goats feet for her. Cute little things too. They lay in your lap while you're trimming and give you goat kisses. If she doesn't have a blue eyed wether though...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Gingers kids had no cocci problems either. Good thing though because I didn't know anything last year!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> My winter kids grow the best with no cocci to deal with.
> 
> I'm sorry Vicki, I already reserved a kid from Cathy. I trim her goats feet for her. Cute little things too. They lay in your lap while you're trimming and give you goat kisses. If she doesn't have a blue eyed wether though...


No need to apologize. :smile: They sound sweet.
I'll probably get some blue eyed ones though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night cousins! I need to go lay on a heat pad.. I'm sore! Hope it's a little better in the morning!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Night! I'm going too...but no heating pad. Hope your back feels better.
Night Jill.


----------



## goathiker

Cool, I'll remember that for back up.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Dee G'Night Vicki. Guess I'll go watch more Munsters while I'm writing my report.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Jill, you can buy one of my Nigerians :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> That reminds me Sydney, all Nacoma has had is a Tetanus anti-toxin before his castration.


What else does he need and when? Should I give him a CD/T?


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, he can have a CDT now. I'm going to the 5 year boosters and no second shot with in weeks. The studies were very compelling and you're right, that IS how they do people.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Yeah, he can have a CDT now. I'm going to the 5 year boosters and no second shot with in weeks. The studies were very compelling and you're right, that IS how they do people.


Okay!  Will he need a booster at all?


----------



## goathiker

He could have a booster in 6 months but, he's been off his mom's milk long enough he really should be good for the 5 year period, so, he'd be due in 2019.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Alright.  Nacoma spent some more time tonight up in the big girls' pen. He was in there for a while last night too. I don't know why he started wanting up there :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Maybe they are starting to come into heat? Many wethers can predict heats. Or maybe he just likes the goats his size.


----------



## Scottyhorse

No signs of heat yet... I'm not really sure :shrug: He's turning out to be a fence jumper though :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Oh, he's just like his daddy. :lol:
Goats don't normally jump out if they are getting what they need. Steal some horse grain for him if you have to. He needs something to grow on.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good morning all!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Good morning J.O.Y farms!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Soooo.... Tomorrow is Friday!!! Guess who is coming over on Friday?!   :stars:


----------



## nchen7

he who shall not be named?!?!?

oh man it's hard to find a family physician in the city! I called like 5 different offices, and finally found one with a female doctor who's accepting new patients. yay!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have yet to find a good doctor... I have tried males and females and not been happy with any I have ever had..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> he who shall not be named?!?!?
> 
> oh man it's hard to find a family physician in the city! I called like 5 different offices, and finally found one with a female doctor who's accepting new patients. yay!!


Yes ma'am!  eek! So excited! It's been soooo long since I've seen/talked to him


----------



## ThreeHavens

goathiker said:


> Yeah, he can have a CDT now. I'm going to the 5 year boosters and no second shot with in weeks. The studies were very compelling and you're right, that IS how they do people.


So what would that schedule look like? Vaccinate as a kid and no second shot for a couple of years? That would be awesome.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> he who shall not be named?!?!?
> 
> oh man it's hard to find a family physician in the city! I called like 5 different offices, and finally found one with a female doctor who's accepting new patients. yay!!


It's easy for me, don't go :laugh: the only time I see a doctor is when I have to go to the ER. :lol:


----------



## nchen7

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I have yet to find a good doctor... I have tried males and females and not been happy with any I have ever had..


I had one I liked, but she moved her practice to one of the universities, and I think only university students can go there. but I found another one with good ratings online. I really only need my dr once a year for the annual checkup, but it's always nice to be on the roster. you never know what you get when you go to a walk-in clinic!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I hate Dr's...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I need to cut my hair badly. Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pfft, you can let it grow another 3 feet before it becomes a real problem :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It looks horrible! I can't do anything with it... (I'm horrid with hair! :lol: )


----------



## Trickyroo

Your hair looks great ! Just get a trim or a shaping , thats all 
Let it grow , it so pretty ! Or if your looking for something new , get a couple of foil highlights  I think you would like those


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's fine, Skyla! 

I miss my little Igor


----------



## Trickyroo

Awwwwwwwwwww


----------



## nchen7

cute pup Lacie! what happened to Igor?

Skyla, you can always let it grow longer and donate it for wigs for cancer patients. I have a friend who's done that a few times, and another friend in process of growing her hair out for it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Years back, he was working horses for my friend, who had about 60 untouchable horses that needed moved. He didn't quite hear him when he told him to move out of the way, and he had a lethal connection with one of the horses. Two front hooves and all the weight behind them...
He would have been 9 years old on Halloween.


----------



## nchen7

awww! poor puppy!!  he was awfully cute though!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Poor little guy  

Skyla, I think your hair is real pretty  You could always get some layers put in


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ugh, the new Jeffers site sucks even more when you're actually trying to find things.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Right?! I hate the new site! :GAAH: I have to type in everything I'm looking for!


----------



## Scottyhorse

They have nothing for goats under the goat section now... Wow, THREE vaccines! :lol: What a pain.


----------



## Emzi00

I'm glad I'm not the only one who hates it. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw that's the cutest pup! Poor guy! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who hates it. :lol:


Considering you, Lacie and I are quite similar, we are bound to hate and like the same things :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, true. :lol: How do you feel about Colquitts?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Depends on the breed :lol: Their Alpines... Not really my style at all


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

On the bus going to h town to have seniors only volleyball tournament


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Depends on the breed :lol: Their Alpines... Not really my style at all


Good answer. :lol: The toggs aren't amazing either.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Good answer. :lol: The toggs aren't amazing either.


:lol: No, but they are a little better...


----------



## Scottyhorse

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> On the bus going to h town to have seniors only volleyball tournament
> 
> ❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


Good luck!


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> :lol: No, but they are a little better...


That's how I think of them, "Colquitts: The terrible things and the things slightly better." :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> That's how I think of them, "Colquitts: The terrible things and the things slightly better." :lol:


:slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks guys.. Laura, I want highlights, but my dad isn't thrilled with the idea :lol: 
And I used to have layers, but, the lady who normally does my hair (like the only person I'll let touch it!) is moving to TX soon I believe  :sigh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well you better go get some layers in before she moves!  Sorry about that though, that stinks. My main doctor might move back to Chicago in a year or two. I think I may start refusing to go to the doctor if she does. I love her, and it's really hard to find a doctor I click with. :sigh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know! I just need some spare $ lol!! 

Awe  that's sad! 
I know what you mean!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ah yes, money.... I'm SO close to being rich, all I need now is the money :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I would have a ton of money in my savings account if I didn't have goats. :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yes ma'am!  eek! So excited! It's been soooo long since I've seen/talked to him


Um.......Voldermort is coming over on Friday?


----------



## Chadwick

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I need to cut my hair badly. Lol!


That's about half way to the length I like!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So true :lol:

Haha! Too funny Chad!
No, my crush is coming over


----------



## Scottyhorse

I want to get my hair colored again before HC but I got it done mid-august so I don't know if my mom would go for me getting it done again


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chadwick said:


> That's about half way to the length I like!


You like longer or shorter?


----------



## ndwarf

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> So true :lol:
> 
> Haha! Too funny Chad!
> No, my crush is coming over


What is his name? I need to know who to pray for LOL :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> I would have a ton of money in my savings account if I didn't have goats. :lol:


Exactly :lol: 'Bout to spend $120 on Jeffers, and another $100 getting the Boer does bred.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ndwarf said:


> What is his name? I need to know who to pray for LOL :lol:


:lol:

His name is Mr.YouKnowWho


----------



## Chadwick

I like hair that gets stuck in waist of jeans on accident or longer! But I was a kid when Crystal Gayle was the stuff so.....



You have a crush on Voldermort ewwww! Hahaha


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chadwick said:


> I like hair that gets stuck in waist of jeans on accident or longer! But I was a kid when crystal Gaye was the stuff so.....
> 
> You have a crush on Voldermort ewwww! Hahaha


Nah.. I don't like it that long! I like it a tad shorter then mine..

:lol:


----------



## ndwarf

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :lol:
> 
> His name is Mr.YouKnowWho


:shades:

LOL:-D


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :lol:
> 
> His name is Mr.YouKnowWho


Daaaavvviiieeee :shades:hlala:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Daaaavvviiieeee :shades:hlala:


:ROFL: :slapfloor: hey! 

My mom walks around the house singing 'Davey, Davey Crocket!' LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Gonna go feed and bring the boys for their 'flirt walk' and then I'm gonna need some help in 'Night Owl Land' when I come back


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :ROFL: :slapfloor: hey!
> 
> My mom walks around the house singing 'Davey, Davey Crocket!' LOL!


:shades: :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Fear the furry!


----------



## ndwarf

Scottyhorse said:


> Daaaavvviiieeee :shades:hlala:


Is that really his name or are you joking?


----------



## nchen7

ugh. I need a haircut too. I just have to rent a car and get to my mom's house.....one nice perk about being back home!

Lacie, that's too much cuteness! is that the replacement female? does the puppy have a name??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope, she's sold. From Blues' litter. They named her "Stitch". She's 4 weeks old, almost 5 weeks.


----------



## nchen7

she's so cute! i don't know what I'd do if i were surrounded with baby animals all the time like you.....it would be too much cuteness for me to handle.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You'd be surviving on oatmeal and water, like me.. :slapfloor: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

So Lacie......


----------



## Scottyhorse

Anyone here good with English? Wondering if I can send a PM to someone to check over my assignment after I finish it. It's kinda weird :lol:


----------



## ariella42

I keep reading about Colquitt's and how awful they are on this thread, so I finally looked them up. What specifically don't you like about them? I'm still very much learning about conformation, so the best way I can put why I don't like the looks of them is they look very...flat. My husband says they look like some sort of African cattle :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Anyone here good with English? Wondering if I can send a PM to someone to check over my assignment after I finish it. It's kinda weird :lol:


It is something that I don't completely suck at. :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> It is something that I don't completely suck at. :lol:


:lol: I kinda like it, but having someone check this wouldn't be a bad idea


----------



## nchen7

me English great not..... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> :lol: I kinda like it, but having someone check this wouldn't be a bad idea


I'll check it if you want.


----------



## ariella42

I'm an attorney, so my formal English tends to be very grammatically correct. I'm also a big fan of correctly-used semi-colons. My husband hates it when I edit his papers :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

nchen7 said:


> me English great not..... :lol:


Ni cavewoman, me educated :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

ariella42 said:


> I'm an attorney, so my formal English tends to be very grammatically correct. I'm also a big fan of correctly-used semi-colons. My husband hates it when I edit his papers :lol:


Ah, you can take a look at it too! :-D


----------



## Emzi00

ariella42 said:


> I keep reading about Colquitt's and how awful they are on this thread, so I finally looked them up. What specifically don't you like about them? I'm still very much learning about conformation, so the best way I can put why I don't like the looks of them is they look very...flat. My husband says they look like some sort of African cattle :lol:


They lack depth of body, have wacked up rear legs, aren't impressive at all when it comes to udders, basically they look like wiener dogs with a little bit of an udder.


----------



## Emzi00

Syd, ist deine stereoanlage bequem?


----------



## ariella42

I can definitely see wiener dogs with a little bit of an udder :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ellie and Brook going nuts over a new flake of alfalfa... And Pebbles going nuts over their leftovers that they wouldn't eat from last night :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> So Lacie......


Sorry, I was momentarily socializing... that was some scary stuff... :slapfloor: What?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> They lack depth of body, have wacked up rear legs, aren't impressive at all when it comes to udders, basically they look like wiener dogs with a little bit of an udder.


And their bucks throw split teats, don't you _dare_ forget that! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Syd, ist deine stereoanlage bequem?


Art von... Warum?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. Help in Night Owl land please!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Sorry, I was momentarily socializing... that was some scary stuff... :slapfloor: What?


So you should get me a horsey.... 

But really, we have decades day at school again, don't feel like doing 80s again...


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Art von... Warum?


Because my stereo is so darn comfortable, man. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> So you should get me a horsey....
> 
> But really, we have decades day at school again, don't feel like doing 80s again...


I have a perfect one for you, can win a quarter mile race.... backwards... :lol:

What about the 70's, or maybe the 60's?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Because my stereo is so darn comfortable, man. :lol:


Wie ist ein stereo bequem?


----------



## Scottyhorse

You should do the 20's


----------



## Emzi00

My friend and I do backing races... :lol: Slow walking races too...

Was the 60s fun?


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Wie ist ein stereo bequem?


It isn't, it's a joke we've had for a long time. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Actually I think 1850's is more your style, much better than the roaring 20's :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> It isn't, it's a joke we've had for a long time. :lol:


I don't get it :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah that's totally _not_ my style! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Anyone ever read Fahrenheit 451?


----------



## Scottyhorse

emzi00 said:


> yeah that's totally _not_ my style! :lol:


:rofl:


----------



## nchen7

never read that book. it was one of the must reads in highschool, but my class didn't read that one....

and I'm great at business/accounting/audit type English. not very helpful with English class.....


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> I don't get it :lol:


So when we were learning about furniture we also learned a bunch of adjectives to go with them. Some people wanted to be smarty pants and say the stereo was comfortable. :lol: Not me, I said the room was broken.


----------



## NubianFan

Tired....


----------



## NubianFan

Hungry....


----------



## nchen7

sleep.... eat....


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> So when we were learning about furniture we also learned a bunch of adjectives to go with them. Some people wanted to be smarty pants and say the stereo was comfortable. :lol: Not me, I said the room was broken.


Oh, okay, that makes much more sense now :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

preoccupied


----------



## NubianFan

consumed


----------



## NubianFan

rapt


----------



## Scottyhorse

Tomorrow afternoon/night we are going to go stay in a forest service cabin till Sunday morning. I don't think there's going to be any cell service so I wont be able to talk to Levi :tear:


----------



## Scottyhorse

That doesn't sound good Leslie.... Long day? :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

diminished


----------



## goathiker

Are you peeping at your crush? Get out of that tree.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

60's rolling into the 70's style.















For the 60's everything was babydoll dresses, go go boots, tie dye, culottes, pastel colors, and hot pants, but you might as well leave in your underwear if you go the hot pants route :lol: The hippie style of the 60's was the long tie dye dresses, fringed vests, gypsy skirts, bell bottoms, and blouses.


----------



## NubianFan

terribly awful bad but not in the way one would think. I was a pain sponge today. I absorbed other's pain... No one realizes what that does to the sponge... I'll be alright, but it was taxing to say the least.


----------



## NubianFan

No my crush is talking to me right now though. He needed me tonight.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Leslie I am sorry you had a bad day :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sorry you had a not so hot day Leslie  :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry Leslie :hug: Tomorrow is another day


----------



## NubianFan

ugh I know, making me a chicken pot pie and laying in a heap right now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mmm!! Can I come for dinner?! :yum:


----------



## Ryann

I got some good news... I talked to ADGA today and they finished my registrations  they will be mailed out tomorrow and here in time for the show at Sandwich! Oh and I picked up the fleece for Skyla's baby goat coats, now to find time to sew them


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> 60's rolling into the 70's style.
> View attachment 79733
> 
> View attachment 79734
> 
> 
> For the 60's everything was babydoll dresses, go go boots, tie dye, culottes, pastel colors, and hot pants, but you might as well leave in your underwear if you go the hot pants route :lol: The hippie style of the 60's was the long tie dye dresses, fringed vests, gypsy skirts, bell bottoms, and blouses.


Yeah, so, maybe not. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh great news!!  :stars: can't wait to see you and your girls!  will be a fun day!
Oh cool  what color/s?!  hehe! And really, don't worry about it if you don't have time  you can always ship them at another time too


----------



## Ryann

one is a blue and white and the other is pink black and white they are different geometric patterns...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh cool!!  can't wait to see them


----------



## Ryann

will try to get them done this weekend and send pics once they are done


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:thumbup: don't fret too much though 

So, I decided I would get a sweatshirt embroidered with my farm name and such on it.. And what better time then for the fair! 

Dummy me, being the blonde I should be... This is what it should have been

J.O.Y. Farm
ADGA Registered 
Nigerian Dwarf, LaMancha, and Nubian Dairy Goats

I forgot to tell him about the commas for the breeds and the and between LaMancha and Nubian :doh: so now it's gonna look stupid!


----------



## NubianFan

I ate frozen pot pie and drank hot diet sam's choice cola so now I am no longer hungry the rest of the adjectives still apply however.


----------



## Ryann

any time to change it? Oh and I get to pick the new boy up Saturday too!


----------



## goathiker

Get yourself a buttered Rum, a box of chocolate covered cherries, a good book, and go sit in bath for a while.


----------



## NubianFan

Man that sounds good.....


----------



## nchen7

or a glass of wine and a piece of cake.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ryann said:


> any time to change it? Oh and I get to pick the new boy up Saturday too!


I'm sure we could call and see.. It's right down the road from my house.. Maybe when my mom goes to the store tomorrow I'll go with her and see if we can stop in and fix it.. 
You think it will look stupid with my mess up?? Or will it look ok?

Oh exciting!!


----------



## goathiker

Just tell him to add little ** spacers between the words.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So like 

J.O.Y. Farm
ADGA Registered
Nigerian Dwarf * LaMacha * Nubian dairy goats

?


----------



## Ryann

I think it will look fine but if you can get it the way you really wanted it even better


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok, I'll tell my mom in the morning and see if we can stop in.. Hopefully they haven't done anything as to where it can't be fixed.. The way it sounds they have people before me so hopefully not.. Lol!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hello all :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

DAng it, now it is storming


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hello :wave:

Supposed to really pour here on Saturday.. As far as I know just rain.. If you have thunder and lightning, you can keep it!


----------



## NubianFan

We have tornado watch and the counties next to us are already in tornado warning.... bleh....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh yucky..


----------



## Ryann

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hello :wave:
> 
> Supposed to really pour here on Saturday.. As far as I know just rain.. If you have thunder and lightning, you can keep it!


UUUGGGHHH not looking forward to driving in the rain! I hate driving in the rain and as excited as I am to get the new buckling I am not excited about riding that far in the jeep with a buck in rut in the back and not being able to have the windows down because of the rain!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ryann said:


> UUUGGGHHH not looking forward to driving in the rain! I hate driving in the rain and as excited as I am to get the new buckling I am not excited about riding that far in the jeep with a buck in rut in the back and not being able to have the windows down because of the rain!


:ROFL: oh my!! Hey, that's ok, I went to get a buck last year in NJ.. A nearly 2yr old buck in rut.. In out jeep.. In the freezing cold so we couldn't have our windows down either.. For like 5.5hrs!! LOL!


----------



## NubianFan

I don't like that prolonged thunder it makes me think I am hearing a rain wrapped tornado coming.


----------



## Chadwick

Careful get the cellar gear ready!


----------



## Ryann

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :ROFL: oh my!! Hey, that's ok, I went to get a buck last year in NJ.. A nearly 2yr old buck in rut.. In out jeep.. In the freezing cold so we couldn't have our windows down either.. For like 5.5hrs!! LOL!


yeah at least he is only 6 months hopefully not super stinky!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:/ I'm with Chad! LOL! Stay safe :hug:

Hopefully not!  bring a cloths pin


----------



## NubianFan

blargety, I don't wanna go to the cellar...... grrrrrr


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ok, so I need name suggestions...for Annabelle's kids


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

As much as that tempts me to break out the name list.. I must sleep.. Maybe tomorrow if you remind me  

Night all :wave:


----------



## goathiker

Are there pictures on here?


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Jill


----------



## Chadwick

I just finished filtering off my first batch of homemade ACV, got 12 gallons out of 20 gallons of apple water mix. It smells and tastes great, and it would have cost $240 if it were Braggs, but it cost me $18 in apples!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Here's the only 2 I have on my computer . 2 boys, 1 girl, girl is the one laying down in the 1st pic


----------



## NubianFan

Braggs??


----------



## goathiker

Awesome, that's something I want to do. They want a fortune for the crocks though.


----------



## NubianFan

I think those kids are adorable, I think they may be too cute for names....


----------



## NubianFan

I think my bones have died inside me.


----------



## NubianFan

I think I am going to have to say goodnight. I am hurting and so very blasted tired. I just can't recover. See y'all tomorrow. I am no going to cellar tonight, I am going to bed.


----------



## COgoatLover25

G'night Leslie, hope you feel better tomorrow :hug:


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie


----------



## Chadwick

Good night Leslie!

Jill, I used food grade 5 gallon buckets and cheese cloth tied on the top with string! I did pour a few tablespoons of Braggs brand ACV in to start with the right colture though....worked great, and we are considering doing some big batches and selling it at the Amish store our friend runs for some extra $


----------



## goathiker

That would be cool. I've got trees full of crab apples I could use.


----------



## goathiker

How about Razzle, Dazzle, and Snazzle?


----------



## Chadwick

Razzle. Dazzle and Gus!


----------



## Chadwick

I just got seconds app,es from an apple farm here that were too small, put them through the food processor on slice and rested them in a warm room covered in water for 2 months.....vinegar! I don't think it is quite to 5% acidity yet but it will get there soon enough, it fairly close by the pucker test!


----------



## goathiker

Oh, I know, I've got an old olive barrel. The kind they ship them on the boats on. It's heavy plastic and would work probably.


----------



## russellp

I put my oldest buck with his 9 ladies today and man did he get the job done. The past 2 years I have run my buck with my does but since I retained some of his daughters and got a new 18 month old buck for them, I have had the 2 bucks separate from the 20 does. My oldest buck HL is with the 9 oldest, foundation does. My new NZ kiko buck is with HL's 6 each 18 month old daughters and the 5 each 6 month old doelings from HL are in a pen with no buck. The new buck seems a little confused, as are the 18 month old does, like a grade school dance, everybody just kinda looking around wondering what to do next. He smells horrible and his front legs and face are crystallized. He was pawing and grunting at them this evening, so I think he is getting the idea. My 3 year old Saanen, HL, had the deed done in less than 2 hours. He knows what's up!












first pic is HL and Helga
Second pic is Moto and Oreo

Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## nchen7

i still haven't done any ACV yet. I plan to do mine in glass jars. I need to get some glass jars and some apples. lol. I think Monday I'm going to an apple farm. they are certified organic and only grow heritage apples. 

Chad, I wonder if there's something one can use to test acidity %? it would be great to make my own vinegar and pickle with it....


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> How about Razzle, Dazzle, and Snazzle?


I like those!


----------



## russellp

nchen7 said:


> i still haven't done any ACV yet. I plan to do mine in glass jars. I need to get some glass jars and some apples. lol. I think Monday I'm going to an apple farm. they are certified organic and only grow heritage apples.
> 
> Chad, I wonder if there's something one can use to test acidity %? it would be great to make my own vinegar and pickle with it....


We use acidity testers at work all the time. You can get them via McMaster Carr industrial sales catalog. Less than $10.00. Looks like a digital thermometer.

Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Jill, if you're still here do you think this would be ok for goats?


----------



## russellp

This is what we use.








Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## russellp

COgoatLover25 said:


> Hey Jill, if you're still here do you think this would be ok for goats?


That is the best plan for a pallet based feeder I have seen on here. I have pallets coming out the wazoo at work. I need to add a roof or cover somehow. One that would be hinged, so I could lift it with one hand and throw a bale in with the other. Maybe counterbalance it with some sort of weight.

Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## COgoatLover25

I just worry about them getting a body limb or their heads stuck in it :lol:


----------



## goathiker

On most pallets the boards are close enough together they wouldn't get stuck. I think it would be great. 

Wedge loc makes plywood clips so you could put 6 T-posts in and clip 2 sheets of plywood to them to cover it.


----------



## Scottyhorse

We made those for our goats, the babies get their heads stuck in them sometimes but other than that, they work really well.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

We're out of water and the lights are out from out living room to our kitchen.. Ugh.. This old house! Lol at least it has semi draft free windows and an ok roof that hasn't leaked yet this year


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well thats fun, Dee. Lol, back in 88, our well pump went out, so we basically didn't have water at the house for months until we could afford to get it fixed. We went into town and filled up tons of buckets every. single. day... we needed a lot of water for the animals, and us, bathing/showering was fun... :lol:

In feeder related news... I'm going to be getting some metal feeders made this winter!! :stars: There is a guy I met the other day, he makes metal things for a living and he said it wouldn't be a problem to make what I want! 
Sooo, I'm going to have new goat feeders made, a goat feeder designed feeder for the horses and cows (just a lot bigger!), and some long-creep feeders for piglets!  I can't wait!! :greengrin:


----------



## Scottyhorse

That's super cool Lacie!  If I switch to Boers and Alpines, I am going to do some major reconfiguring to the pens....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well thats fun, Dee. Lol, back in 88, our well pump went out, so we basically didn't have water at the house for months until we could afford to get it fixed. We went into town and filled up tons of buckets every. single. day... we needed a lot of water for the animals, and us, bathing/showering was fun... :lol:
> 
> In feeder related news... I'm going to be getting some metal feeders made this winter!! :stars: There is a guy I met the other day, he makes metal things for a living and he said it wouldn't be a problem to make what I want!
> Sooo, I'm going to have new goat feeders made, a goat feeder designed feeder for the horses and cows (just a lot bigger!), and some long-creep feeders for piglets!  I can't wait!! :greengrin:


Hee hee 88! :lol: that sounds terrible.. I was so upset when my water broke for half a day and. Couldn't get water to the goats.....

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Hey Dee, you want to see something cool?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Umm... Yes! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Check your PMs.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hmm.. Nothing from you.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's prolly my connection though..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> That's super cool Lacie!  If I switch to Boers and Alpines, I am going to do some major reconfiguring to the pens....


You should do it  Keep a couple Nigi does maybe, and decided if you like them or the Alpines better (*cough* but, it better be alpines...*cough**cough*) :lol:


----------



## glndg

Hi! Do you like this feeder?:-D wouldn't be good in the rain, but other than that, I like this system.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You should do it  Keep a couple Nigi does maybe, and decided if you like them or the Alpines better (*cough* but, it better be alpines...*cough**cough*) :lol:


I really do want to. I'll be keeping Carolina, 'cause she's so old. Ain't She and Snowflake will probably go to the auction if I can't get them gone soon. Then Betty's kids will all be gone. Won't be hard to sell Finn. But, I dunno how I'll sell Betty or Baby


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You should do it  Keep a couple Nigi does maybe, and decided if you like them or the Alpines better (*cough* but, it better be alpines...*cough**cough*) :lol:


Who would ever suggest anything but Alpines?:angel2:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I plead the fifth.. Only so Lacie won't stab me with a fork..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I would have hay feeders like that if I had a big barn to have it in 

And hey, (this may shock everyone...) I had _one_ Nigerian once.... AND I used to have Nubians, and some Pygmies, and Oberhasli's, and I still have Boers, so I'm not completely close minded! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Oh Sydney. Pup is 83 lbs.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My boer was as loud as my big Nubian doe.. I still love my loud girl! Especially since she has calmed down a lot and settled n really well! First day I got her I had to drag her onto the milk stand, now she runs to it and jumps right up!


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I would have hay feeders like that if I had a big barn to have it in
> 
> And hey, (this may shock everyone...) I had _one_ Nigerian once.... AND I used to have Nubians, and some Pygmies, and Oberhasli's, and I still have Boers, so I'm not completely close minded! :lol:


:shock::shocked::shocked:

I saw inside feeders similar to that in a photo of a commercial goat dairy. Nice.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Where ever they get their hay, it's really green, I want it... and the barn....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It looks like its dyed lol! But I for sure want that barn!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It's chopped corn stalks.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Bailed?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Nah, the places that big have giant cement food bunks. It's all trucked in loose.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But I see a bale of something farther down?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It's put in a feed truck with a tractor scoop and then the truck drives down the line and spits the food out a chute on the side.


----------



## goathiker

Yep, well you can buy it baled.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, it's rather green! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Looks very stemmy though... I wish I had enough doe to feed that many does!! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Looks like they just set bales out and let the goats pull stuff out of them until they fall apart.


----------



## goathiker

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, it's rather green! :lol:


I'll have to take a pic of my orchard grass just for you. It's purdy...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My does didn't eat as much hay as they usually do today..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just bought orchard grass... NONE of my goats will touch it! Not even a nibble to see if it tastes good...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

That's all mine get plus some local grass hay, they either eat it or starve.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The feed guy told me it was the best stuff... It cost more than the alfalfa... What a waste.. Good thing I only bought 2 bales of it and he gave me one free for my Bday 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Well that was nice of him. Yeah, it has a lot more protein than other hays.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

More than alfalfa? I thought alfalfa was the highest?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

This is as green as it gets here... cut it myself :shades: and then fed it immediately after cutting it from the yard :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I always kind of separate alfalfa, hays to me are grasses. Doesn't help that my alfalfa is pellets... Now that I think of it that hay up there could be pea hay too. It would have that funny color.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That looks yummy! What do you cut it with? Weed whacker?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I like to cut rick and dry our yard weeds. They love the stuff. We don't have grass here, we have weeds.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

We have weeds too... I just opens the gate and let the goats pick it.. Too much work for me to do..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Oh. I have to cut it anyway. Otherwise the county sprays a strip right outside my dog area.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My goats love to get out and wander a bit.. But lately I don't have the time to let them out.. Not like there are too many weeds anyway.. But temperance still finds things to munch on when I let her off the milk stand before I put her away


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> That looks yummy! What do you cut it with? Weed whacker?


Pfft, like I have the money for one of those, or the gas :lol: It's just hand picked, or cut with a pocket knife.
Most of the time, when I get around to cutting and picking grass for them, it's almost all clover and dandelion, with some wild oats.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow! That hay feeder is pretty full for hand picked! I got a free weed wacker!  I only used it a couple times though.. It hurts my back..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Jill, I was thinking Nacoma weighs about 80-85 lbs. The scale ran out of batteries so I just picked him up and guessed :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I have a little electric weed wacker. It's a lot lighter than the gas ones.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't think I could pick up an 85# goat...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

That's good so they are staying about the same size.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My bf says mine is like the smallest they make.. But maybe he means smallest gas powered?.. Idk I can't to it.. I've been old since I was 15.. Maybe this chiropractor can give me my life back??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I don't think I could pick up an 85# goat...


I'm pretty sure if you can move the 100-120lb bales, you can pick up an 85lb goat, unless my math is way off :scratch: :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh, I have a question for you guys. It sounds like we are going to expand the arena out to where I was going to toss up a portable pen and water it like nuts to grow a bunch of weeds and grasses for the goats to eat since their pens are mostly dirt now. So, I was wondering if it would be safe to put a pen up in the horse pasture and move it around and let the goats graze out there for a while each day. They would be out of sight from the house, and it is a bit of a treck to get out to some of the good flat spots in the pasture. Would it be okay for them to be un supervised out there for a while each day? Still not sure how I'll get water out there, maybe I'll have a couple of the goats carry it :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I can move the bales.. NOT pick them up.. I can pick up my 88# dog but goats are awkward shaped with those huge bellies!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Wow! That hay feeder is pretty full for hand picked! I got a free weed wacker!  I only used it a couple times though.. It hurts my back..


Yeah I figure when it seems like it weighs what a bale of alfalfa weighs, double it because of the water weight, and they are getting the same. So it takes a bit over an hour to stuff the feeder


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How come my goats hate foxtails?

Sydney, it depends on your horses and the fencing you will be using.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I can move the bales.. NOT pick them up.. I can pick up my 88# dog but goats are awkward shaped with those huge bellies!


Oh Dee, you really are an old lady  Even though I'm pretty broken and old, I can pick them up and move them a good distance. I cannot however, lift them above my head anymore... guess I got old.... :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Because they are sharp and annoying.


----------



## Scottyhorse

HappyCaliGoats said:


> How come my goats hate foxtails?
> 
> Sydney, it depends on your horses and the fencing you will be using.
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Once we sell the paint 3 year old, none of us will worry about fencing anymore :lol: The horses pasture is barb wire, I think 4 or 5 strand, very tight and well put up. For the goat pens I was just thinking catting panels and some little clips to hook them together. I don't think I would need posts. I can easily move the cattle panels myself (plus they are cheap) and clipping them together would be super easy.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pretty much everything hates foxtails. Especially when they are dry, they are like saw grass, sticks to you, and they get in their eyes, ears, up the nose, stuck in the throat, etc. Just bad news all the way around.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh Dee, you really are an old lady  Even though I'm pretty broken and old, I can pick them up and move them a good distance. I cannot however, lift them above my head anymore... guess I got old.... :lol:


I was always pretty strong till I hurt my back.. Bu I don't thinking could ever just lift a bale straight up like bf does when he unloads.. I can stack them.. But def not lift straight up..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Tell me about it Dee, I can understand your misery. I can drag the bales around, hardly get one in the wheelbarrow (takes about 5-6 minutes :lol a 50lb, maybe 75lb item is really all I can lift up.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> (plus they are cheap)


Where on earth do you buy yours?! The absolute cheapest cattle panel out here is $36 and they go up to $75-79 PER PANEL! :hair:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Pretty much everything hates foxtails. Especially when they are dry, they are like saw grass, sticks to you, and they get in their eyes, ears, up the nose, stuck in the throat, etc. Just bad news all the way around.


My horse will eat them when they are green.. And my boer and her kids used to.. I have picky goats now.. Try not to let any animals near them when they are dry...

Once my Pygmy goat sneezed out a huge "snot rocket" that shot about 25ft and I ran to go see what came out of her nose and it was a foxtail encased in snot... Poor gal she didn't even act like anything was up there..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My neighbor sells them for up to $95...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Hey Sydney, what about electric bird netting and a little solar charger?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Where on earth do you buy yours?! The absolute cheapest cattle panel out here is $36 and they go up to $75-79 PER PANEL! :hair:


At the feed store... :lol: I want to say that they are $20 maybe? I want to say $15 for some reason but that seems too cheap.... But my dad loves using them as fencing because they are cheap to him and that means _cheap_ :lol: Remind me in the morning and I'll ask him.


----------



## goathiker

Geeze around here cattle panels are like 20 bucks.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Hey Sydney, what about electric bird netting and a little solar charger?


That would hold them in??


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Geeze around here cattle panels are like 20 bucks.


Yeah. Thats what I want to say they are here too.


----------



## goathiker

This netting http://www.premier1supplies.com/poultry/species.php


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But if I drive down south about 20 mi. To our TSC I think they are 35-40


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I remember when they used to be $15-20, and that was doable, but the panels I like are the ones that are $50-75 of course. The ones that have closer bars at the bottom and get bigger as they go up, because they keep things out, but I just can't afford them.
When I'm a millionaire though, then I'll get new fences  I think rhino fencing would be good :chin: :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

How tall are those ones, Lacie?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

If I'm ever a millionaire I'll buy us all new fences! And jill and I get new roofs!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yay!!!

Here's a good charger spendy but it will last. http://www.premier1supplies.com/poultry/species.php


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> This netting http://www.premier1supplies.com/poultry/species.php


I think cattle panels would be cheaper...

If only this was taller, I think feral hog netting would keep goats in :slapfloor:
http://www.premier1supplies.com/detail.php?prod_id=104161


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> How tall are those ones, Lacie?


4ft



HappyCaliGoats said:


> If I'm ever a millionaire I'll buy us all new fences! And jill and I get new roofs!


Ehem... I seriously just went through like 3 weeks of this with DH, the plural of "roof" is "rooves"  He didn't believe me, eventually I googled it for him and he still doesn't believe me :lol: He gets worked up everytime I correct him and say "rooves" :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Your links aren't working right :chin:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> 4ft
> 
> Ehem... I seriously just went through like 3 weeks of this with DH, the plural of "roof" is "rooves"  He didn't believe me, eventually I googled it for him and he still doesn't believe me :lol: He gets worked up everytime I correct him and say "rooves" :ROFL: :slapfloor:


Fine.. I will just say ruffs from now on :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Hm maybe cause I was editing it at the time?


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Hm maybe cause I was editing it at the time?


It just takes me to the general poultry page.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Fine.. I will just say ruffs from now on :lol:


God no, do not do that :angry: Few things in this life drive me up a wall, but _that_ is one of them! I no longer speak with people who always say it that way, it's not me, it's them :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> God no, do not do that :angry: Few things in this life drive me up a wall, but _that_ is one of them! I no longer speak with people who always say it that way, it's not me, it's them :lol:


Hahaha! The strangest things get under your skin!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Oh well, I tried. Kind of weird though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well.. Feels like that time..

G'Night everyone!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Oh well, I tried. Kind of weird though.


http://www.premier1supplies.com/fencing.php?mode=detail&fence_id=93 that a one?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Goodnight Dee


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Hahaha! The strangest things get under your skin!


:lol: Yes, earlier this year, one of the pups ran off with the can I use to measure out the grain. I almost murdered everyone over that, I was freaking out so bad. I did find it later that day, but the simplest things just tick me off!
It was a cashew can that I've been using for like 2 years, I'm very attached to it! :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Dee :wave:

I have to do some laundry in a bit... bleh. Good thing I don't ever take the time to sort anything :lol: Whites, delicates, jeans, shirts, I just throw it all in, it all gets clean, so why waste time sorting? :shrug: :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, that's it. People use it to keep bears out bee hives too.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I have to do some laundry in a bit... bleh. Good thing I don't ever take the time to sort anything :lol: Whites, delicates, jeans, shirts, I just throw it all in, it all gets clean, so why waste time sorting? :shrug: :lol:


Haha! I do the same thing! Never understood sorting! Though my clothes don't last very long  and I don't wear very many things that are white!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well... I need to go to bed. Goodnight guys :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Sydney :wave:

Everytime my mom visits, she yells at me for the way I wash clothes :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I should probably get the laundry started... Night all :wave:


----------



## goathiker

G'Night everyone. Guess I'll go watch I Dream of Jeannie episodes.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Y'all talk far too much for me! Lol! :lol:

And, today is the day!!! Eekkk!!


----------



## Chadwick

nchen7 said:


> i still haven't done any ACV yet. I plan to do mine in glass jars. I need to get some glass jars and some apples. lol. I think Monday I'm going to an apple farm. they are certified organic and only grow heritage apples.
> 
> Chad, I wonder if there's something one can use to test acidity %? it would be great to make my own vinegar and pickle with it....


You can get PH test strips at most drug stores, I just have not gotten up there to buy them.....


----------



## Chadwick

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> 4ft
> 
> Ehem... I seriously just went through like 3 weeks of this with DH, the plural of "roof" is "rooves"  He didn't believe me, eventually I googled it for him and he still doesn't believe me :lol: He gets worked up everytime I correct him and say "rooves" :ROFL: :slapfloor:


I thought it was roofies!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Second day of work today.  Excited and nervous. Please pray I learn quickly and do really well.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Praying Danielle  :hug: good luck!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Thank you!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Good luck Danielle!

Hi chad! :wave: I haven't seen you in a while!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need to stop staying up so late... I slept in for like 9 hours and I'm still tired...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Anyone know anything about pigs?? Like Lacie!?! The two we got last week have worms and it's so nasty..  
Not sure how you worm a pig, or what we should worm them with.. But these aren't very friendly so it should be interesting...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Chadwick said:


> I thought it was roofies!


Nooo, roofies and rooves are most definitely not the same thing :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Anyone know anything about pigs?? Like Lacie!?! The two we got last week have worms and it's so nasty..
> Not sure how you worm a pig, or what we should worm them with.. But these aren't very friendly so it should be interesting...


Safeguard, Atguard, Ivermectin, Wazine, etc, those are all pig wormers.

Feed it to them on some bread or something.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

THANK YOU Lacie!!! :hug: 

It's soo sickening 
They are big and white and blah!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm getting so frustrated looking at all the the Nubians for sale on the Nubian websites..... First of all, if your NUBIAN buckling has an ALPINE head and you are claiming he is PB and registered, please save yourself the embarrassment and either wether him and sell him as a pet or just eat him so nobody can see the shame you produced....

Ok Thanx for letting me get that out of my system, I really wanted to post that to the Nubian FB but they would shun me 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I hate the Wazine though, because you have to use so much. You can give the Iveremectin injectable orally though.
Pour on is the easiest, the injectable is 1cc per 50lbs I think, given orally if you can't do shots.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Dee :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Homecoming is in 15 days, I'm nervous :worried:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

The Wazine is what our feed store has.. It's like $12.99 and she said they only need like an .oz each.. That is far cheaper then the ivermec.. I was just gonna put some in a dish of milk so they drink it down..

My siblings have been in their pen, in then in the goat pen.. Should I worm them all too?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I can't believe the animals people are breeding... Mostly the bucks! They are posting pix like they have the greatest animals when they have an alright looking doe and a buck that looks like he's 5 months old with a flat face! And asking people to make reservations... Just stupid...*:GAAH:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

See.. I get grouchy when I'm tired and hungry...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

People think I'm weird when I have chicken and eggs for breakfast.. How can that be weird?? They were made for each other! They are like a package deal!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> The Wazine is what our feed store has.. It's like $12.99 and she said they only need like an .oz each.. That is far cheaper then the ivermec.. I was just gonna put some in a dish of milk so they drink it down..
> 
> My siblings have been in their pen, in then in the goat pen.. Should I worm them all too?


yes, you should always worm siblings. ...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NubianFan said:


> yes, you should always worm siblings. ...


Hahaha!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I think people need to mind their own business. You are the one eating it not them.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just think its weird that they think it's weird... Chicken and eggs go hand in hand!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I am in a rather cranky mood myself. Yesterday's bad day turned into today's horrific day. I spent part of today in a room at the jail all by myself. Talk about creepy.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Although most people also think I'm weird for drinking goat milk 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Hey I would never eat a hamburger without cheese is that weird too?


----------



## NubianFan

Most people are weird. And annoying. I sometimes wish I was a hermit.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No that's not weird.. I don't like hamburgers either.. Only cheeseburgers! Although apparently me saying it's not weird isn't saying much..

Why were you at a jail? What did I miss?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> The Wazine is what our feed store has.. It's like $12.99 and she said they only need like an .oz each.. That is far cheaper then the ivermec.. I was just gonna put some in a dish of milk so they drink it down..
> 
> My siblings have been in their pen, in then in the goat pen.. Should I worm them all too?


They might need more than a ounce, depending on the size. But yeah, putting in the milk would be fine, don't use a lot of milk though, do half what you normally would so they drink it all.

Are you saying to worm your siblings too? :lol: They are probably fine, only worm the goats if they need it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think I am a hermit.. Well.. One that goes to work lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

cheeseburgers aren't kosher......I wonder if there's rules against eating eggs and chicken together? I myself love chicken and eggs in a dish....

Dee.....you can always just get rid of the Nubians and get some alpines. that would solve move of your problems. LOL

Leslie, in a jail cell by yourself? that's SOOO creepy!!!! the good news is it's TGIF, so hopefully the weekend will go better for you!


----------



## nchen7

I prefer my own company more than others, does that make me a hermit?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> They might need more than a ounce, depending on the size. But yeah, putting in the milk would be fine, don't use a lot of milk though, do half what you normally would so they drink it all.
> 
> Are you saying to worm your siblings too? :lol: They are probably fine, only worm the goats if they need it.


They aren't very big.. I have a half gallon in the fridge I was going to split for them..

:lol: why not?! Lol!
I just REALLY do NOT need this stress right now! :GAHH:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nchen7 said:


> cheeseburgers aren't kosher......I wonder if there's rules against eating eggs and chicken together? I myself love chicken and eggs in a dish....
> 
> Dee.....you can always just get rid of the Nubians and get some alpines. that would solve move of your problems. LOL
> 
> Leslie, in a jail cell by yourself? that's SOOO creepy!!!! the good news is it's TGIF, so hopefully the weekend will go better for you!


Get rid of my Nubians, let me think about that, might be a good idea? :lol: NOPE! 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Instead I will just strive to get better goats than all these lousy specimens I see out there and make some fabulous Nubians myself! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I wasn't in a cell. I was in the room where I do screenings which is right by the nurses office and the exam room AND solitary confinement. I gotta say I wasn't too happy. I felt a but like a sitting duck. Dee I have to go to the hospital and jail sometimes and talk to people who are in crisis


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh.. That doesn't sound like fun actually..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Ni yeah I knew the beef and cheese thing together wasn't kosher. I think it is the same with chicken and eggs but I doubt the people picking at Dee were doing it because of religious beliefs.
To me eggs and cheese go with everything. Look how many foods are made with eggs. Mayo, cakes, breads, custsrds, meatloaf so many things have egg in them


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, that's still creepy. I volunteered at a men's shelter for a day helping filing taxes. they had me and another girl in a small locked room.....it was creepy. they all walked by and leered.

then I volunteered yoga teacher at a mens rehab centre, and that was actually quite fun. there were ex-cons there too....but all very respectful.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> Dee.....you can always just get rid of the Nubians and get some alpines. that would solve move of your problems. LOL
> 
> Leslie, in a jail cell by yourself? that's SOOO creepy!!!! the good news is it's TGIF, so hopefully the weekend will go better for you!


I think Ni is on to something, if you have Alpines, you don't have to worry about them having faces like Alpines! :lol:

Well, normally when you go to jail, it's by yourself :lol: Sometimes you get a cell buddy though, and don't be glad it's Friday, most trips to the penitentiary happen on friday and the weekends :shades: :slapfloor: The more you know, :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah. I usually really don't mind at all but I usually have a hottie guard with me.


----------



## nchen7

I love eggs. cheese I like, but can't eat too much.

I'm excited. tomorrow I'm doing a bit of a road trip and visiting our land! I want to see fall colours, and see if I can spot trees other than pines and birch on the land. and of course....farmers market loop. there's a market 1 hr away from our land that has THE BEST doughnuts. I need to know where the bakery is so we can get doughnuts in the winter when the market doesn't run.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Yeah. I usually really don't mind at all but I usually have a hottie guard with me.


:lol: How many times have you been to jail?


----------



## NubianFan

They actually aren't supposed to ever leave us alone.


----------



## nchen7

Lacie knows too much about jails..... LOL


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: How many times have you been to jail?


Ummmm 5 so far, as a therapist. None as an inmate.


----------



## NubianFan

Boy there is one HOT guard there and he is so super nice. I wish he was there every time. He is more protective of me too. He won't let anyone get near me.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: How many times have you been to jail?


Only once! Oh u weren't talking to me? 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Knowledge is power, Ni  :lol:

You're a therapist for inmates? Where were you 35 years ago, Saturday night? :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I don't know if I could be a therapist... It would be hard...


----------



## nchen7

oh Lacie...:ROFL:

Leslie, men in uniform. hard to resist.....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You're a therapist for inmates? Where were you 35 years ago, Saturday night? :ROFL:


:slapfloor: :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

It is one part of my job. And only if they are in crisis. 35 years ago I was 7. So probably riding my pony breakneck through the pasture.
And Ni some of them are easy to resist. But when they are hot and nice AND protective and in uniform.... well. Hubba hubba look out crush.


----------



## NubianFan

Scottyhorse said:


> I don't know if I could be a therapist... It would be hard...


It is hard. It is incredibly hatd. I was a pain sponge yesterday.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How sad is it that my goats have shaving creme and I don't? :chin: :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I had someone no show. So right now I am laying on the love seat in my office talking to Y'all from my phone. And trying to decompress. I feel sad and so tiny and small today.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You shave your goats with a razor?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

As long as they don't have whipped cream and you don't you are good. I don't even like shaving cream except for fighting with anyway.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why do you feel so little Leslie?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

oh Leslie, I'm sorry! you are so strong to take on so many people's issues. are you doing anything to decompress this weekend? something fun to take your mind away from work? you're more than welcome to come with me on my little road trip if you want


----------



## nchen7

ugh. it's raining, and I need to leave the house at some point to pick up the car and run some errands. I don't want to run errands anymore if it means doing it in the rain.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Skyla and Dee, check out Hoanbu Status Gypsy Vegas, that doe has some depth and capacity for you, she's the one in front, with her daughter behind her.


----------



## NubianFan

Man I wish Ni that would be SO awesome!!!! 
I was thinking of taking daughter for sushi again. That is kind of our mom/daughter outing.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How can I get a stay at home job? My neighbor works from home and she has time to work out 5 days a week! She's toward the end of her 50's and she looks fabulous!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Why do you feel so little Leslie?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I don't know Dee sometimes I just feel so tiny.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Skyla and Dee, check out Hoanbu Status Gypsy Vegas, that doe has some depth and capacity for you, she's the one in front, with her daughter behind her.


Wow! That's what you got me for my Bday?? Thanx Lacie!  your the best! :hug:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

HappyCaliGoats said:


> How can I get a stay at home job? My neighbor works from home and she has time to work out 5 days a week! She's toward the end of her 50's and she looks fabulous!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Get into IT


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> I had someone no show. So right now I am laying on the love seat in my office talking to Y'all from my phone. And trying to decompress. I feel sad and so tiny and small today.


You know Leslie, my hat's off to you, you chose a really hard job as a career. There is no way I could be strong enough to stay composed listening to peoples sob stories and crisis, troubled pasts and everything. I wouldn't be able to handle it. You are stronger than most :flag:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NubianFan said:


> I don't know Dee sometimes I just feel so tiny.


Maybe you talk to too many sad people all day? You need more happy people in your life! Come over, we can make some cheese or something! 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NubianFan said:


> Get into IT


Get into what?? My neighbor is a life coach, I don't even know what that is.. I need a job I can do at home that I will be good at..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Computers/ IT


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I feel kind of rude... I forgot to add Leslie into that other post, I forgot you had Nubians for a minute :shock:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm no good at computers...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> It is hard. It is incredibly hatd. I was a pain sponge yesterday.


:hug:I go to a therapist myself, and I couldn't imagine talking to people with problems like me every day. :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

That's ok Lacie. I don't need to increase my herd right now if I had any sense I"d be selling my horses and goats as broke as I am but I just can't seem to let them go.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> You shave your goats with a razor?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Their udders, yes  only for shows though.. Too much work to do it all the time :lol:



NubianFan said:


> As long as they don't have whipped cream and you don't you are good. I don't even like shaving cream except for fighting with anyway.


Oh that wouldn't be cool! It wouldn't work.. They would never get it! I'd eat the whole can while walking out there! :ROFL:



Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Skyla and Dee, check out Hoanbu Status Gypsy Vegas, that doe has some depth and capacity for you, she's the one in front, with her daughter behind her.


 :drool: I love their goats!! I'm just too poor to buy one!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Their udders, yes  only for shows though.. Too much work to do it all the time :lol:
> 
> :drool: I love their goats!! I'm just too poor to buy one!


I would be nervous to shave an udder with a razor... I wish I could afford one of their goats too! Tell you what, back to the subject of last night, if I become a millionaire I will buy each of us one of their goats lol!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

thanksgiving next weekend!! the bf wants to wait to have thanksgiving dinner until he gets here the weekend after, so I'm gonna have to hold off thanksgiving food until after thanksgiving. maybe i'll do something small for me? the turkey I'm getting is like 15 lbs, so I asked for it to be cut in half....


----------



## NubianFan

Most of the time Sydney it is uplifting for me because I know I am helping someone. But sometimes you get a day where the stories are just so hard. That was yesterday. And today the icing on the cake is I have my own problems. Sooooo I am weakened myself when I get here. But as Ni said today is friday. And I will be okay.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I would be nervous to shave an udder with a razor... I wish I could afford one of their goats too! Tell you what, back to the subject of last night, if I become a millionaire I will buy each of us one of their goats lol!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


It took me a while to work the guys up to actually do it! :lol: but it's super easy and it looks great! 

Haha! Sounds good to me!!  :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> thanksgiving next weekend!! the bf wants to wait to have thanksgiving dinner until he gets here the weekend after, so I'm gonna have to hold off thanksgiving food until after thanksgiving. maybe i'll do something small for me? the turkey I'm getting is like 15 lbs, so I asked for it to be cut in half....


Ni, it's October... why are you already thinking of thanksgiving? :lol:


----------



## nchen7

tomorrow is always another day, and what I tell myself in tough times is that there are MILLIONS of people in this world who have it *way *worse than me.....


----------



## NubianFan

Canada's thanksgiving is in october!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ni is in Canada  I always forget that! I had to stop and think on it for a second! Lol


----------



## nchen7

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ni, it's October... why are you already thinking of thanksgiving? :lol:


CANADIAN thanksgiving (i.e. the REAL thanksgiving :laugh is on Oct 13th.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What?! Noooo! It's NOVEMBER and that's that! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Leslie, I now its hard but you need to somehow disassociate.... Like you said, you have problems of your own.. You need to think about yourself and not take the stress of work home with you.. It's harder in your line of work because you are expected to listen t people.. But that doesn't mean you have to carry it around with you..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

it just makes sense. most of our farmers are getting near the end of their harvest. for us to have thanksgiving in Nov would be silly. nothing would have been growing for a long while....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Maybe I should have paid more attention in history, I don't know... :slapfloor:

I have Bill Withers - Just the two of us, stuck in my head, and it's awful!!! :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, did you say you have used frozen Pg600 before?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lacie, did you say you have used frozen Pg600 before?


Yep, it was even a month expired when I mixed it, and I thawed and used it 7 months later. Still worked.


----------



## NubianFan

I wish our Thanksgiving was in october our Thanksgiving and Christmas are too close together. But then what would we do with Halloween???? Curses and double curses....


----------



## nchen7

I'm mtg up with a TGS member on sunday. I'm getting goat milk, she's getting soaps and water kefir grains. yay!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yep, it was even a month expired when I mixed it, and I thawed and used it 7 months later. Still worked.


Is it only used with CDIR's or can it be used just to make them release more eggs? Cuz I had to buy a 5 dose vial since they don't make the 1 dose anymore and if my breeder friend doesn't buy the rest off me I have to think about what else I can do with it.. I only have 1 doe to use it on right now..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

our Halloween is in between. not like people make big dinners. it's just kids trick or treating..... but we don't really have anything in Nov other than Remembrance day.

so, stores area already stocking Christmas items. it's too early for christimas decorations!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Is it only used with CDIR's or can it be used just to make them release more eggs? Cuz I had to buy a 5 dose vial since they don't make the 1 dose anymore and if my breeder friend doesn't buy the rest off me I have to think about what else I can do with it.. I only have 1 doe to use it on right now..


I don't see the point in using it without a CIDR, if they're already on a natural heat, they're going to ovulate anyway. PG600 doesn't cause them to superovulate like a lot of people say, it just makes sure that they do. 
So if you have a doe that kids with singles, it most likely is not going to make her have triplets. 
And the 5 dose bottles are actually about 12.5 goat doses.... So maybe just freeze the rest and get creative with kiddings :lol: Get one bred to kid for every holiday :lol:

But maybe if you brought them in with lute, then used it it would help?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yeah Leslie I could see how it would be uplifting, for a while I was thinking about becoming a therapist/psychiatrist so I could help people like me but animals are sooo much easier to deal with :lol: Who knows though, I could always change my mind.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I don't see the point in using it without a CIDR, if they're already on a natural heat, they're going to ovulate anyway. PG600 doesn't cause them to superovulate like a lot of people say, it just makes sure that they do.
> So if you have a doe that kids with singles, it most likely is not going to make her have triplets.
> And the 5 dose bottles are actually about 12.5 goat doses.... So maybe just freeze the rest and get creative with kiddings :lol: Get one bred to kid for every holiday :lol:
> 
> But maybe if you brought them in with lute, then used it it would help?


I don't have 12.5 does! I have 2 and only one old enough to breed lol! Is the goat dose 2.5cc?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The bottle makes 25cc, the goat does is 2cc.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Makes me sick.. Y'all talking about heats!  mine still aren't giving me much!! 
I'm about ready to buy a bottle of lute and shoot them all up!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just don't want to waste this whole bottle... Especially since it was $52. I don't have money to just be throwing around willy nillie...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My buck is almost ole enough for me to get CAE test going! Finally!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Ryann

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Makes me sick.. Y'all talking about heats!  mine still aren't giving me much!!
> I'm about ready to buy a bottle of lute and shoot them all up!!


this was a heat week here.... 4 didn't come back in so I consider them bred and every other doe out there has been yelling and flagging like crazy! let 3 more have dates this week so hopefully 7 total bred and 8 more to go! a few at a time of course, I am loving how the entire herd is cycling together this year..makes my planning SO much easier  A little warmer your part of the state than mine yours should start soon


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well, we are leaving to go up to the cabin soon. Pray that there's enough cell service for me to talk to Levi! :lol:


----------



## ThreeHavens

I will, Sydney!

Work went great again. I LOVE the people there. My coworkers and boss are super nice. Next week I am going to learn how to weigh and sell the candy. Can you pray I learn *that* quickly? :lol: I'm a worry wart but I'm sure it'll go fine once I get the hang of things.


----------



## nchen7

Danielle, I think you're worrying too much! you'll do great! 

I got a job offer today!!! :stars:


----------



## ariella42

Yay! Congrats, Ni!


----------



## ariella42

Danielle, you'll be absolutely fine. Don't worry too much


----------



## nchen7

Thanks Ariella! have you heard back from that interview you had?

the dumb thing is I got another interview. i'm going to start getting interviews now that I have a job. always happens that way....argh


----------



## ariella42

I never heard back despite some emails after I was supposed to find out. However, from what I've heard about that guy since then, it's probably a good thing. I would LOVE a job, but if working for someone might hurt my career in the long run, I think I should avoid it.


----------



## ksalvagno

Congrats on your new job, Ni! 

You will do fine Danielle!


----------



## nchen7

yep. I hear ya. you have to be comfortable with the people you work for.


----------



## ThreeHavens

nchen7 said:


> Danielle, I think you're worrying too much! you'll do great!
> 
> I got a job offer today!!! :stars:


Oh I always worry too much. Gotta learn not to.

YAYYY! What kind of job??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey in, you were the be that said you made meat balls out of sausage right?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh wow I just read back, congrats on the job! Is it the one you wanted?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Whew! That was fun and deadly at the same time! :lol: Went riding today, took one of the hot horses, not even 2 seconds into the ride I got bucked off, landed smack under the horse, she went crow hopping over me, took about 10 minutes to find my glasses, the frames are bent...
Fixed the saddle and everything, got back on, and about every 10-20 seconds into the ride she tried to buck me off again. Took almost 2 hours to go a little over a mile because she was hopping, dancing, throwing her head, stomping and kicking.
So we worked on our turns, and backing. Almost reared a few times because she was throwing such a fit. 
But, she got a good one in right out the gate, I wasn't expecting it, I wasnt even all the way on! She's a broke mare, been riding her for years, so this is out of the blue..
Overall she was a colossal witch, when we got back home she was snaking and kicking at the others, so needless to say she is in a small pen, until she calms down.
So after all that, I think she is coming into heat today :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Could be heat. Did you check her back? One of our mares did that to me once come to find out it was because her saddle didn't fit and the ride the day before made her sore.. That was 11 years ago and my back still hurts from the fall lol! Or maybe it was the buckin bronco ride immidiatly before the fall, not sure :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Hey in, you were the be that said you made meat balls out of sausage right?


do you mean Ni??? :lol: yes, just push the filling out of the casings and form into little ball shapes, and drop in the pan. easy peasy!

I'm back working where I worked before, so it's not amazing, but it's a great opportunity, and feels nice to have people WANTING you to work for them (vs. when you interview you have to talk someone INTO hiring you). this is gonna be a rough winter of work though. I'm gonna be BUSY!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nchen7 said:


> do you mean Ni??? :lol: yes, just push the filling out of the casings and form into little ball shapes, and drop in the pan. easy peasy!
> 
> I'm back working where I worked before, so it's not amazing, but it's a great opportunity, and feels nice to have people WANTING you to work for them (vs. when you interview you have to talk someone INTO hiring you). this is gonna be a rough winter of work though. I'm gonna be BUSY!


Haha sorry I didn't even notice auto correct did that...

So you just fry them up like a sausage? Does it take longer since they are in balls?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's awesome about the job, my old in begged me to come back once, and I did. It was great for a while till I was reminded of why I left in the first place :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

it's gonna be tough, hours will be long, and it's gonna suck....but most jobs that I'm looking for are like that. so....

here's the recipe that inspired me http://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/...-and-basil-sauce-spaghetti-and-sweet-raw-peas
it takes less time to cook b/c it's out of the casing and small pieces than one whole sausage.

Lacie, hope you didn't get hurt today! falling off a horse is so scary!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lol! Could be heat. Did you check her back? One of our mares did that to me once come to find out it was because her saddle didn't fit and the ride the day before made her sore.. That was 11 years ago and my back still hurts from the fall lol! Or maybe it was the buckin bronco ride immidiatly before the fall, not sure :lol:


Nah, didn't check, I was mad at her :lol: it was all her tack, I have separate saddles and bridals for each one, so it's not that.


----------



## Emzi00

You went riding without me again? :tears: I would enjoy being bucked off....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nchen7 said:


> it's gonna be tough, hours will be long, and it's gonna suck....but most jobs that I'm looking for are like that. so....
> 
> here's the recipe that inspired me http://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/...-and-basil-sauce-spaghetti-and-sweet-raw-peas
> it takes less time to cook b/c it's out of the casing and small pieces than one whole sausage.
> 
> Lacie, hope you didn't get hurt today! falling off a horse is so scary!!


Cool Ni! Thanx! I hope your new/ old job treats you well! Hours seem to be the hardest thing to cope with when finding the job you want

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

yea, I'm going in expecting it to be bad, so hopefully that won't be the case. LOL


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No that's not right! Prepare for the worst but hope for the best!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> You went riding without me again? :tears: I would enjoy being bucked off....


It was Prissy too :lol: Actual death could have occurred! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well... I think I had too many 'expectations' or 'dreams' for tonight... :sigh: idk... I don't think he feels the same way for me that I do him...


----------



## NubianFan

Oh Skyla I am so sorry, what happened? I have to say I think I am in the same situation. I mean I know my crush likes me, but I think that is where it ends, I think I am in the "best friend zone" I've been here before it sucks so bad, to know that someone thinks you are great enough to be their best friend but apparently aren't good enough to be attractive to them. Then it makes you feel so lousy and wonder what it wrong with you.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

There's nothing wrong with either of you.. Just not mr.right.. He will come along!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

HA I am 42, I think he missed his exit....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nothing happened... But, I mean.. Sometimes we really seem to click and such and then... We just sit in silence and then that's that.. I just had been day dreaming too much about tonight... My head was in the clouds... And came to reality by the time they left (a few minuets ago) 
We had a good time, all playing capture the flag and such... We kinda hung out as a 'team' and then him and my brother went in the woods to find some sticks for marshmallows.. And then we played one more CF game and we went and say by the fire.. Didn't talk much till other people got the conversation going... :sigh: idk... I told you the other day about my feelings Leslie... And sometimes it's like, maybe he likes me, and others... It's like there's no way! :/ idk... I just don't know what to feel anymore... *tear*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't think so, Leslie. There is someone out there for everyone. You have no idea how many peoples hair I do for their weddings, and they are definitely in their 40's and 50's! You both will find someone, I'm sure of it


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My mom is 44, still looking for mr.right!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Dee it won't let me quote your post...

Idk... There is something about him.. And deep down... Idk... I care a whole lot for him.. 
My parents have told me many times they think he likes me.. But he has two more years of school and works full time.. So really, of my mom is right, he's not letting himself fall into anything.. :shrug: idk..


----------



## NubianFan

The thing is. I love him. I don't really want anyone else. I jokingly call him my crush, but I have real feelings for him. I know he is a GOOD man. Through and through. I just wish he thought of me the way I think of him. I have thought I have been in love in the past but nothing and no one was ever like this. It was always some physical attraction tied to some feelings, and pursuit on the man's behalf. This guy, it just grew from almost nothing into this feeling now that I can not even imagine my life without him in it. He is who I turn to every time I need someone and he is ALWAYS there. He is always kind, he has NEVER said anything ugly or hateful to me. Not once. He treats me better than even my best girlfriends do. I don't even know how to take him because never ever have I met anyone so good and kind. I don't know what to do with it, I am not used to it. But I don't think he loves me. I think he is good and kind. I think he respects me. I think he likes me as a person. But I don't think he feels anything remotely like I do.


----------



## nchen7

I think maybe he's just shy?


----------



## NubianFan

Skyla the only thing I can say is, you are young. you have some time, give him a little longer before you throw in the towel. He may need a little time, because he is young too.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Dee it won't let me quote your post...
> 
> Idk... There is something about him.. And deep down... Idk... I care a whole lot for him..
> My parents have told me many times they think he likes me.. But he has two more years of school and works full time.. So really, of my mom is right, he's not letting himself fall into anything.. :shrug: idk..


Only time will tell... There was a guy I was pretty sure about back in HS.. we got together after HS, lasted over 4 years then I realized life was much better without him.. Things were great at first but it really takes a while to get to know someone well enough to know if you want to spend the rest of your life with them..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Leslie and Skyla - has either one of you ACTUALLY told your crushes you liked them? like liked them liked them? because boys are hard to read. they don't catch subtlety like we women do...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> The thing is. I love him. I don't really want anyone else. I jokingly call him my crush, but I have real feelings for him. I know he is a GOOD man. Through and through. I just wish he thought of me the way I think of him. I have thought I have been in love in the past but nothing and no one was ever like this. It was always some physical attraction tied to some feelings, and pursuit on the man's behalf. This guy, it just grew from almost nothing into this feeling now that I can not even imagine my life without him in it. He is who I turn to every time I need someone and he is ALWAYS there. He is always kind, he has NEVER said anything ugly or hateful to me. Not once. He treats me better than even my best girlfriends do. I don't even know how to take him because never ever have I met anyone so good and kind. I don't know what to do with it, I am not used to it. But I don't think he loves me. I think he is good and kind. I think he respects me. I think he likes me as a person. But I don't think he feels anything remotely like I do.


You just explained how I feel :lol:
I have no clue how he feels about me.. Idk.. :shrug:


----------



## NubianFan

No I haven't. We have talked A LOT the last couple of days. He needed me for a change and so I had the opportunity to talk to him more. From some things he said, I just feel he doesn't see me like I see him.


----------



## nchen7

ok ladies. like I said again....men are weenies!!! it's not like the olden days when men HAD to ask women out. even tho your guys may be manly, they're still weenies. so, either bring it up and keep dropping hints they're not picking up, or just ovary up and say something! it's scary, i know, but sometimes it works out! like me and my bf....i had to be the (not in a creepy way) aggressive one and make the first move


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> I think maybe he's just shy?


He is shy :lol: and like doesn't talk lol! So that makes it hard!



NubianFan said:


> Skyla the only thing I can say is, you are young. you have some time, give him a little longer before you throw in the towel. He may need a little time, because he is young too.


Oh I know, I'm not giving up!  I care far to much for him and I can't just give up.. Even if I told myself that, my heart would have other plans 
And yes, we are young.. 19 and 20.. He still has 2 years of school he really does need to focus on too..



HappyCaliGoats said:


> Only time will tell... There was a guy I was pretty sure about back in HS.. we got together after HS, lasted over 4 years then I realized life was much better without him.. Things were great at first but it really takes a while to get to know someone well enough to know if you want to spend the rest of your life with them..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yah... I just don't know how to explain it.. But I really can't see myself without him.. There.. I said it.. I love him...



nchen7 said:


> Leslie and Skyla - has either one of you ACTUALLY told your crushes you liked them? like liked them liked them? because boys are hard to read. they don't catch subtlety like we women do...


No.. I haven't... I don't know how I would say it... I was actually just thinking maybe I should email him.. Lol.. I don't think I could though...


----------



## nchen7

Skyla, nono...no email. there will be a good time and place to do it. you'll find the moment. and no, it won't be like a romance novel or movie, but at some point you will have to muster up a lot of courage and let him know you have feelings for him (don't quite say love....a lot of boys/men get scared of the word love)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> ok ladies. like I said again....men are weenies!!! it's not like the olden days when men HAD to ask women out. even tho your guys may be manly, they're still weenies. so, either bring it up and keep dropping hints they're not picking up, or just ovary up and say something! it's scary, i know, but sometimes it works out! like me and my bf....i had to be the (not in a creepy way) aggressive one and make the first move


But that's how I want it :lol: I want him to come to me... I (personally) think that's how it should be.. Idk..
I know he has most of the same views and morals as me.. So I would imagine that he would feel the same way.. I don't want to overstep my boundaries and scare him off either...


----------



## NubianFan

well I would want to say something like that in person. And I don't think I am ever going to get to see him in person again. He is just so extremely busy right now. I tried to set something up for us ot meet in person and he agreed to it but when I tried to schedule it he kept saying he couldn't at that time, so I told him he didn't have to if he didn't want to and he said he'd love to, (his words) but he just had obligations at all the times I had mentioned. The only other times I am working, so I just don't see how we are ever going to see each other.


----------



## nchen7

that's how it *should* be, but the real world doesn't always work the way it should..... sorry to have to break it to ya. lol. i will always say that if he (or she...depending on who I'm talking to) is worth it, then go for it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> Skyla, nono...no email. there will be a good time and place to do it. you'll find the moment. and no, it won't be like a romance novel or movie, but at some point you will have to muster up a lot of courage and let him know you have feelings for him (don't quite say love....a lot of boys/men get scared of the word love)


Oh I know! :lol: you know how awkward that would be the next time is saw him?!? :lol: but it would be easier then saying it to his face!
And I would obviously say like.. A lot... And not love.. I've yet to actually get that word to come out of my mouth  
Idk.. This is the first time I've seen him in months.. So when would I see him again? Idk..


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, put the ball in his court. tell him that if he would love to see you that much, have him let you know when he's free and you can check YOUR schedule.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> that's how it *should* be, but the real world doesn't always work the way it should..... sorry to have to break it to ya. lol. i will always say that if he (or she...depending on who I'm talking to) is worth it, then go for it!


I know... :sigh: I just don't know what to do!  :/


----------



## NubianFan

And Dee I have known him for about 4 and a half years so I have known him a long while. And there was a time where I saw him in person nearly every day but some things have changed in both our lives and our roles have changed and pulled us away from each other physically but we still talk nearly every day.


----------



## NubianFan

The thing is Skyla, yes, guys are traditionally the ones that do the asking, but girls traditionally give them signals. Strong not to be missed signals, and I think you and I's signaler is broken. LOL seriously I don't know how to send a signal. I see and hear other girls do it but it comes across skanky sounding to me, so I won't do it, but I know there are ways to do it without being skanky I just don't seem to know what they are, I wasn't born with the signalling gene.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> The thing is Skyla, yes, guys are traditionally the ones that do the asking, but girls traditionally give them signals. Strong not to be missed signals, and I think you and I's signaler is broken. LOL seriously I don't know how to send a signal. I see and hear other girls do it but it comes across skanky sounding to me, so I won't do it, but I know there are ways to do it without being skanky I just don't seem to know what they are, I wasn't born with the signalling gene.


Same here! Lol! I don't want to be skanky or super flirty or anything... It's just not me! Gah!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I like Ni's idea Leslie! Put the ball in his court!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I do too, I think it is a good idea.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Just because the men don't have the courage to ask you out doesn't mean you should compromise yourself... Don't act like someone you are not, but you may have to muster up some courage of your own and give him more than a signal.. Ni is totally right, men DO NOT pick up on hints.. Even BIG hints.. When they ask a girl out they want to be absolutely positive that they will not be shut down.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Skyla, it's too bad he lives so far away because for you, the easiest way would be to invite him out on a double date with mutual friends.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill! Where have you been?? 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

good one Jill. or a "hang out" thing with a group of people. double date may have too much pressure (and that would mean Skyla asking a man out on a date...which we know she'll never do. :laugh


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know.. He doesn't live super far... Only about 25min or so... Hmm.. On e the amusement park he works at closes for the year he will have weekends off.. Maybe that would work!! Jill that's a really good idea!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> good one Jill. or a "hang out" thing with a group of people. double date may have too much pressure (and that would mean Skyla asking a man out on a date...which we know she'll never do. :laugh


 :lol:
Was thinking a group thing :lol: besides, my bestie doesn't have a boy friend either so it wouldn't work too well! :lol: 
But a group bowling night or something would be fun!


----------



## nchen7

how retro! and fun!! dooo it!!!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :lol:
> Was thinking a group thing :lol: besides, my bestie doesn't have a boy friend either so it wouldn't work too well! :lol:
> But a group bowling night or something would be fun!


That sounds like a blast!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's been a long while since we've all gone bowling or something... It would be fun to do it again 
I'll figure out when the park closes and see what everyone thinks of it... And I'll have to put some cash aside lol!


----------



## nchen7

the bf and i aren't allowed to do anything competitive together. we're both competitive and he always wins, which means i just get mad. LOL. it's really a no win situation for the both of us. haha

ok...I'm going to try to fall asleep. have a big day of driving tomorrow! nite nite everyone!


----------



## goathiker

Sounds great, bowling was a traditional group date thing. 
I've been feeding, Dee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You feed late :lol:

My dog got a hot spot on the side of her face now she has to wear the cone of shame 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Ni


That's too bad Dee, our Pit gets them right at the base of his tail...Will never own a Blue Nose again, way too many skin problems.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Yah, I stink at most stuff so I just go to embarrass myself  

That's kinda funny Jill.. It's just I know a place near by.. And I can't think of much else to do I. The winter lol

I should head to bed too.. Nearly 12 and I'm half asleep... Night guys.. Thanks for talking to me


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Skyla, sleep well.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Ni and Skyla!

Pit bulls are known for skin allergies, but they usually aren't too bad like bull dogs or boxers


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Night Ni and Skyla!


----------



## goathiker

I've heard that Blue nose are much worse than Red nose though. He also has acne under his chin that bleeds sometimes.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Use stridex pads. Blue nose are the cutest though!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

When I was a boy ifi got quiet it was because I was trying to muster the courage to say something, I was shy too. If he gets quiet be extra cute and look into his eyes, don't let him off easy!

I don't know how many times I sat and thought, oh should I say it or will she just turn me down, I might have had a girlfriend when I was a teen if I hadbeen more Bold, but I didn't man up till I was 21.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol Chad 
Maybe I'll try that next time when we sit in silence 

Lol! See, I don't just want a boy friend.. I don't want to date like a million different guys... Just one would be nice lol! But we'll see


----------



## Chadwick

My three goat shave a weird thing going on with their horns anyone know what this is, they are missing the textured cover on the top third or more of their horns


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick




----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Can I have her


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick

Oh and look how much hair they grew in two. Weeks, they were down to skin after shearing!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Can I have her?


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow they got fluffy! 
I don't know anything about horns, but could it be that they are growing?


----------



## Chadwick

I was worried that they are chewing on each others horns....do horns grow out like that? They have grown a lot recently....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I honestly don't know.. I've only ever kept horns on a kid ones and that was this year and he was gone at 8 weeks old..


----------



## nchen7

Chad, they look fairly normal to me. my buckling did the horn peely thing for a bit then it came normal. Think of it like a tree - trees she'd bark every once in a while so it can grow. Just keep an eye out, make sure they're acting normal.


----------



## nchen7

Skyla, you don't need to date a million guys to find the right one. but you *may* have to kiss a few toads before finding your prince, but maybe not. The most important thing at this point is finding out of your crush shares the same feelings as you. If not, then time to mourn the loss and move on. Best case is he does and you find your prince. One of you has to stop playing chicken though.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Ni, have you ever tried making goat milk hand lotion?


----------



## NubianFan

Pipsqueak's horns are like that too. I think it is normal. Because he is fat shiny and otherwise healthy looking.


----------



## russellp

Chad, all my goats are horned, bucks and does alike. My herd sire went through those stages of the outermost layer turning soft and chalky, then wearing away, usually on a tree trunk. That period was followed by bursts of rapid growth. I will include a few pics to illustrate. I think it must be the equivalent of those those animals which shed their antlers annually.






























these are all the same buck, in chrono order over 3 yrs time.

Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They look so heavy! :lol: I'd hate to walk around with that on my head lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nchen7 said:


> Skyla, you don't need to date a million guys to find the right one. but you *may* have to kiss a few toads before finding your prince, but maybe not. The most important thing at this point is finding out of your crush shares the same feelings as you. If not, then time to mourn the loss and move on. Best case is he does and you find your prince. One of you has to stop playing chicken though.


I know.. I know... Like I said.. I have this whole fantasy in my head.. To many dreams and expectations.. I need to let them go.. But.. I just can't do it right now... I have so much going on(emotionally) that I just can't handle it right now.. :/


----------



## nchen7

COgoatLover25 said:


> Hey Ni, have you ever tried making goat milk hand lotion?


No...my obsession is with soap thus far. I don't get nearly the satisfaction with whipped body butter let alone lotion... I like the artistic component of CP soap so I'm gonna stick with that for now...

Skyla, like I said, when you're ready and/or the time is right, good things will happen. .


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know  and really, thanks for all your advice and such  I appreciate it


----------



## nchen7

Anytime! 

I'm sleepy and don't feel like driving anymore...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha I know that feeling.. I hate being in the car when I'm sleepy 
And I'm still so wiped out from being up so late lol! And have to leave for work in like 45min


----------



## Chadwick

Hey Russell thanks I figured it might be normal because they are all doing it....

I love your buck! He is so manly!

I would love to have massive horns like that! Heavy or not, they are killer and say nothing but I am the man!


----------



## ariella42

Going to look at these girls this afternoon - http://asheville.craigslist.org/grd/4679980405.html. They've been exposed to a Sunrise Farms buck, but he was one they sold as a kid. He shares a sire with a doe I really like at Sunrise though, so maybe he'll throw some good kids. The does are just 10 minutes down the road, and I'd love to have a doe in milk producing a bit more than our mini Nubian next year.


----------



## NubianFan

They both look really small and poor. (by poor I mean thin) I hope it is the angle of the picture. They look like they haven't been fed enough and haven't grown to their potential.


----------



## Emzi00

The cou clair looks better than the chammy.


----------



## ariella42

I agree on the looks of their condition. They also don't have any udder shots. I'm going to check them out and see how they look in person. I am partial to the cou clair over the chamoisee. If they seem to be in okay other than needing some groceries, I might pick one up. I'm going out to Sunrise Farms tomorrow to possibly put a deposit down on one of their spring doelings. I could possibly offset the cost of that kid by selling this doe's kids, and have plenty of milk for a bottle baby. We'll see, though.


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, I have Christmas tomorrow.


----------



## ariella42

One thing they do have going against them in my book is the herd name - Hay Pritty


----------



## ariella42

Well, my husband isn't thrilled with me, but I ended up getting this girl. I was able to talk her down to $150 given her condition. She's not exactly impressive, but I think she'll turn into an okay doe once I get some weight on her. Apparently, the people are way in over their heads with goats right now, so they're thinning their herd to get some weight on the remaining ones for the winter. 








This is the planned pedigree with the buck she was with - http://www.adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?)SireNum=A001516832&DamNum=A001576195. If she didn't get bred (there are about 15 does in with this buck right now, they're going to let me bring her back free of charge.


----------



## margaret

ariella42 said:


> Going to look at these girls this afternoon - http://asheville.craigslist.org/grd/4679980405.html. They've been exposed to a Sunrise Farms buck, but he was one they sold as a kid. He shares a sire with a doe I really like at Sunrise though, so maybe he'll throw some good kids. The does are just 10 minutes down the road, and I'd love to have a doe in milk producing a bit more than our mini Nubian next year.


Which doe?


----------



## nchen7

she's cute! did you get a look at the udders? I think she'll do great with some groceries in her, and maybe worming and cocci....


----------



## nchen7

Ariella, aren't you going for Nubians?


----------



## ariella42

She's dry now, but her udder looked even and the attachment looked good. Her teats seemed a bit small, but she's a FF so that might improve with another freshening.


----------



## ariella42

My husband refuses to have anything else that sounds like our mini Nubians (granted, they are kinda vocal). I love Alpines, but my husband didn't want them to begin with because they were large. Now we have a "mini" Nubian who's actually bigger than our new Alpine :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's cute Ariella! Glad you got her away from wherever she was.. She needs a belly full of good food!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

LOL. well, she's very cute. I think she'll look great with some weight on her. is she bred already?


----------



## ariella42

Apparently, the people we got her from had a lot of problems with worms and cocci this year, which is hardly surprising considering the amount of rain we've gotten. Her eye color looks pretty good, but we're going to take a fecal in next week to make sure. We're also going to retest her for CAE, since the woman couldn't find the test results for her. She did have the results for some of her other goats, but I want to be certain. Her back feet are a bit of a mess, so they'll take a little work to get up to speed. Honestly, I think the woman just has way too many goats for her situation.


----------



## ariella42

She's been in with the buck for a month, so there's a good chance she is. However, they haven't seen him breed her, so we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## NubianFan

I think she is a lovely color and with some groceries she should blossom, I am glad you got her for less money though, asking $225 for a goat in her condition was ridiculous to me.


----------



## ariella42

Yeah, I was hoping I could talk her down. I don't think I would have shelled out $225 for a goat I'm going to have to put a good bit of food in, plus have retested for CAE right off the bat.


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> I think she is a lovely color and with some groceries she should blossom, I am glad you got her for less money though, asking $225 for a goat in her condition was ridiculous to me.


We bought a doe for twice that, she was practically barebones....was prepaid and we took her cause we felt sorry for her.


----------



## ariella42

There is something to say for taking a goat just to get her to a better home. I hope your girl turned out good


----------



## nchen7

Ariella, I think your girl will do good for you. do you have a name yet?


----------



## COgoatLover25

ariella42 said:


> There is something to say for taking a goat just to get her to a better home. I hope your girl turned out good


Thanks, and she did


----------



## ariella42

I love her coloring! She looks nice and healthy 

Ni, they were apparently calling her Frenchie because she's a French Alpine, because they didn't bother to send in her paperwork until a few months ago and couldn't remember her name. Her registered name is Hay Pritty Niko Herminie. I don't think she knows a name though.


----------



## ariella42

By the way, since she and the buck were owned by the same people, what do I need to do to make sure I can register her kids? The ADGA says that a servicing memorandum is only necessary if the buck and doe had different owners at the time of servicing, but I'm not sure if I need to get anything other than her papers when I pick her up tomorrow.


----------



## nchen7

that's a mouthful..... what are YOU going to call her?


----------



## NubianFan

Niko wouldn't be bad, or Frenchie for that matter. Frenchie sort of fits her actually. She is elegant and pretty like a Frenchie.


----------



## ariella42

Niko and Frenchie were the two I was thinking of


----------



## ariella42

My husband doesn't care for Frenchie, so Niko might be it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> Thanks, and she did


How old is she in that pic Lindsey? You make her look so short! :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Jill, check Facebook.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My hands smell like a buck... Idk why these pix came out so small AGAIN! But he's got all these wrinkles and skin on his head now!!




















He's so cute! But so gross at the same time.....

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> How old is she in that pic Lindsey? You make her look so short! :lol:
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Sssshhhhhh, that pic was taken bout 2 months ago


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lindsey! Make my pix bigger!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why is his head so wrinkly?? I swear that happened like over night... And the gobbler under his chin like a freaking turkey! He looks like a basset hound!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Because he's a dairy buck... :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's what I was fixing to say :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I thought boers were super wrinkly and thick?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just let my girls out to graze and they followed me to the buck pen.. Obsidian usually doesn't like Temperance, but he saw his old buddy Galaxy and started blubbering and peeing on himself! He was so excited to see her! He's super smelly now....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I woke up to my bucks being out this morning, but they hadn't figured out how to get in with the girls yet. So we got them back in with very little incident.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I thought boers were super wrinkly and thick?


*cough* They are, and so are Nubians... *cough* *cough* I'd wager they're related. .. *cough* *cough* that's why they cross well and you can't tell much of a difference.. and why I say Nubians are _kind of_ a dairy breed *cough*


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well good thing I like boers! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> *cough* They are, and so are Nubians... *cough* *cough* I'd wager they're related. .. *cough* *cough* that's why they cross well and you can't tell much of a difference.. and why I say Nubians are _kind of_ a dairy breed *cough*


hmmmmmm, good point :chin:


----------



## nchen7

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> *cough* They are, and so are Nubians... *cough* *cough* I'd wager they're related. .. *cough* *cough* that's why they cross well and you can't tell much of a difference.. and why I say Nubians are _kind of_ a dairy breed *cough*


I believe it. They both hail from Africa. I would guess they have the same ancestor, only some people bred for milk and others bred for meat.


----------



## NubianFan

Nubians are considered by some to be a dual purpose breed good for both meat and dairy. And if you want a homestead breed I feel they are a good choice because they give good amount of milk, with a high butter fat and you could always eat the bucklings you didn't want to keep each year. And you COULD keep a boer buck and freshen the does with him, and have half boer half nubian offspring to eat if you wanted an even bulkier carcass.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Meanwhile in California. .... to whomever keeps coming by in the middle of the night and leaves the gate wide open, I hate you, I really, really, do.... I'll be leaving the dogs out now, have fun getting your face ripped off :wave: Thank you, that is all....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have so much stuff to get ready for the fair this week! Leaving on Friday.. I'm working Monday - Thursday... Still have a few things I need to pick up.. And last minuet things to be packed.. Ugh!  lol! Should probably iron my show cloths too..


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Meanwhile in California. .... to whomever keeps coming by in the middle of the night and leaves the gate wide open, I hate you, I really, really, do.... I'll be leaving the dogs out now, have fun getting your face ripped off :wave: Thank you, that is all....


But Lacie, your dogs love me. I feed them treats as I am opening your gate. :laugh:

And yes, I AM kidding. Never been there.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NubianFan said:


> Nubians are considered by some to be a dual purpose breed good for both meat and dairy. And if you want a homestead breed I feel they are a good choice because they give good amount of milk, with a high butter fat and you could always eat the bucklings you didn't want to keep each year. And you COULD keep a boer buck and freshen the does with him, and have half boer half nubian offspring to eat if you wanted an even bulkier carcass.


I don't much care for buck stink... I was thinking about getting a boer doe! One buck is enough for me 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Meanwhile in California. .... to whomever keeps coming by in the middle of the night and leaves the gate wide open, I hate you, I really, really, do.... I'll be leaving the dogs out now, have fun getting your face ripped off :wave: Thank you, that is all....


Yes Lacie, that was my plan all along! Leave all the cute vicious doggies out so I can steal them! 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Well, good luck stealing them! :ROFL:

But yeah, it's really getting annoying! It's getting opened about 4-5ft, and it's the gate that is right on the road. Thank goodness the mom was at least halter broke. It was the new pair I just got for my birthday, the baby isn't really touchable yet, let alone halter broke, so I'm glad momma was, that would have made things a lot more difficult getting them back in.
So whoever it is, is leaving it wide open to let everything out. I'll be putting a few padlocks through the chains, and I'm going to be really angry if they start cutting the locks off!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is it your personal gate?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What business does anyone else have opening it??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

I was thinking you need a padlock. I have one on the gate to my backyard -- that's just the way things are these days. 

Oh, and set up a wildlife cam or other camera out there to catch them in the act. Law enforcement probably won't do anything unless you have evidence like video or still pics. (One neighbor was stealing pain meds from another. Sheriff was dismissive until the one neighbor showed them clear video footage of the thief in action. The thief was jailed.)

It's really scary that they are opening it and leaving it open wide.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, they don't. But every now and then, somebody comes along and thinks it would be amazing to do things like that. It normally happens when new people start moving in, so with new people, come new weirdos. Such is life :eyeroll:

Not the first time, and probably won't be the last. Everyone always tries to let them out or steal them.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's ridiculous! I would do the pad lock... When my dad first built a barn up there he was robbed... He bought that property for peace and quiet and to be left alone.... I get so mad when people do things that hurt my dad! :angry:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

As more and more people come in, it's becoming less and less of an honest mans town. So many bad things happen all the time, it's ridiculous.
When there's new people working in the feed stores that we don't know, they are absolutely shocked when we bring things back that accidently get thrown in, or if they mess up and forget to charge for something and we bring in the money for it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I wish there were more honest people in the world..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Heats!!! Ahh!! Some of my girls are in heat today!! Corse it's Sassy and Juby.. Two that I'm breeding in Dec -_-


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My girls are in heat too! But I'm only breeding Temperance this year and not till she gains at least 10#


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want chocolate milk..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Headed for Olympia, WA. :wave: Ttyl from my luxury hotel room :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My milk tastes super creamy today, this would make good ice cream!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Bye Jill :wave: Have a good time!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Have fun Jill! There's some nice goats up there! Bring me back one! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> Headed for Olympia, WA. :wave: Ttyl from my luxury hotel room :lol:


Have a good trip!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Have fun Jill 

Dee, I would die having only one to breed :lol: I'm sitting in my room so I'm not tempted to let Peep 'break out' :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I will have the one I'm leasing too, but she's not here yet.. We're breeding her in 2 Fridays!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That is true!  
So exciting!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I can't wait! But I'm super nervous... The lady I'm leasing her from said she's trying to put weight on her.. So I hope she's in good condition to breed... I wish she was here so I would know what she's getting...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Lacie, sounds like someone thinks it's funny, which it is not. A padlock is probably all that is needed to deter them. If they were out to steal something valuable, like your horses, they probably would cut the padlock. Since they haven't already stolen your horses, they probably have no intention of doing so. But you already know this.:thumb:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just found this old pic of my first chicken!








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Here is a ridiculously photogenic pup for you  spoiler alert! She's mine!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

glndg said:


> Lacie, sounds like someone thinks it's funny, which it is not. A padlock is probably all that is needed to deter them. If they were out to steal something valuable, like your horses, they probably would cut the padlock. Since they haven't already stolen your horses, they probably have no intention of doing so. But you already know this.:thumb:


For sure. And it's a good thing they don't just load right up in a trailer, and only a few select people can touch them.
About 8 years ago I came home and two ladies were walking my stallion down the road, I flipped out like "what the heck are you doing with my stud!?" They were just like "oh, he's yours? I had no idea..." :doh:


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> For sure. And it's a good thing they don't just load right up in a trailer, and only a few select people can touch them.
> About 8 years ago I came home and two ladies were walking my stallion down the road, I flipped out like "what the heck are you doing with my stud!?" They were just like "oh, he's yours? I had no idea..." :doh:


Gee it doesn't really matter whose it is, just leave the animal alone if it ain't yours!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Hi


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Here is a ridiculously photogenic pup for you  spoiler alert! She's mine!


That's ok you can have her, I want a blue male remember :razz:

I can't believe someone tried to steal your stud! I saw someone walking my horse down our road once, but it was my neighbor and she wasn't trying to steal her, she was trying to figure or where she came from cuz she wandered off my property looking for her gelding friend that had gone for a trail ride :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

See I'm a hide and scare kind of guy, you open my gate and I will sit in the dark and wait for you, and I will do what I can to make you leave with soiled britches!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chadwick said:


> See I'm a hide and scare kind of guy, you open my gate and I will sit in the dark and wait for you, and I will do what I can to make you leave with soiled britches!


BAHAHAH!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor: :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's great chad! If you ever do that you have to get it n tape!! :ROFL:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

So we went to Sunrise Farms to decide which breeding to put a reservation on. I had pretty much made up my mind to put one a doeling out of Sunrising Ash Zendaya and Windrush Farms IRS Charmer. However, Ziggy mentioned that they were also selling does in milk in the spring for the same price as kids, but of course, I don't know who will be for sale. Now, I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's a nice looking doe. A lot of the time when I have the choice between a kid and a milker, I pick the milker, because I know they are capable of kidding, their udder is right in front of me and I can see what it looks like. They are done growing for the most part, so what I see is what I get.


----------



## ariella42

Oh, and we picked up the skinny Alpine today. Unfortunately, the people we bought her from went for a bike ride this afternoon, so we couldn't get her until after 5, which was what we wanted to avoid yesterday. It's 7:41 right now, and they finally seem to have calmed down a bit, though we're still hearing the occasional burst of chatter. There's been a lot of yelling because, "Oh God, it's scary and why does it have those weird pointy-uppy ears!" And a lot of yelling because, "Oh no, where's my herd and what are these things with the weird floppy ears!" My husband is visibly upset right now


----------



## ariella42

That's a good point, Lacie. Plus, I would know I'd be getting a doe in the late spring, instead of hoping that Zendaya throws a doe. I just had it in my head that I was putting down a reservation on a kid, so it threw me off a bit.


----------



## nchen7

Ariella, I would also buy a doe in milk vs doeling if same price, for same reasons Lacie said.

it's scary the first night. they'll calm down eventually. it's like bringing a new puppy home. just give everyone time, and hope they don't make TOO much noise. they'll have to settle at some point during the night, right???


----------



## glndg

Chadwick said:


> See I'm a hide and scare kind of guy, you open my gate and I will sit in the dark and wait for you, and I will do what I can to make you leave with soiled britches!


Taken out of context, Chad, that is really creepy!:-o

I just opened my computer and saw that.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, I guess that's a bit creepy, haha sorry!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I agree, go for the doe in milk 
Ask and see if he has an idea of who will be for sale


----------



## COgoatLover25

That was really creepy Chad :slapfloor: :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My buck is still more interested in food than does... He blabbers at them with his mouth full but he won't leave his food! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

How old is your buck again Dee?


----------



## goathiker

Hi :wave: I am so full...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Jill! :wave:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What is the date today?? Lol! He will be 6 mo on the 6th


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> What is the date today?? Lol! He will be 6 mo on the 6th
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


It's the 5th  :lol: Mines 8months and wanting to breed something :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol he gets all excited and pees on himself but when he gets up to the fence where the girls are he just shoves his face in his food and blubbery like he's embarrassed that he just showed off his stuff..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi jill!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I have 20 beautiful hides...


----------



## goathiker

Dex is a "silent buck" I love love it!!! No peeing, blubbering, etc, but, does his job just fine.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hides? I'm hoping to use him for breeding in 6 weeks, do you think he will be ready?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

:wave:


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Hides? I'm hoping to use him for breeding in 6 weeks, do you think he will be ready?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yah, rabbit hides...just about any color there is that's natural:greengrin:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey :wave:


----------



## goathiker

Hi Sydney. The wifi in this hotel is sssllloooowwwwww


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's cool, do you have a brindle Hyde? What do you use them for?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> That's cool, do you have a brindle Hyde? What do you use them for?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Nope, no brindles, but we have brokens, browns, reds, white, black, grey, silver and another weird color I can't describe :lol:
They're cool to have :lol: And tanning the hides is just a hobby, I'm sure I'll find a use for them sometime :lol: Plus you're already butchering the rabbit so you might as well use the hide too


----------



## Scottyhorse

Why are you in a hotel, Jill?


----------



## goathiker

I'm on a business trip. I'm at the Lucky Eagle Casino right now. I stuffed myself at the buffet.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wish I coulda been at that buffet with you Jill! I'm hungry!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It was pretty good food.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm having cheap beer for dinner :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Did Don get a deer?


----------



## goathiker

I have a Bud Light or 6


----------



## goathiker

Nope not yet, he jumped a Bull elk though. Might have to get him later.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I still have cooers light.. In a can! I couldn't switch! I tried! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Session Premium Dark Lager, Black (made in Oregon)
I bought that today because people on here keep recommending dark, flat beer for sick goats.


I had to test it to see if it was okay. :lol:
I am not really a fan of wine, beer, etc., but I keep hearing about the health benefits.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I used to really like dark beer.. But now.. I just can't drink it for some reason.. But my doe stole a whole light beer from me tonight! :lol: maybe it will help her gain weight.. It seems to help me! :slapfloor:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I have a picture that both Emma and Lacie will hate :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Sessions Black is what Don drinks.


----------



## glndg

who?


----------



## goathiker

That's great but, it should say get LaManchas :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Don=DH


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do Lamanchas milk like Nubians?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

LaManchas milk about twice as much as Nubians and have higher butterfat than Swiss goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> That's great but, it should say get LaManchas :lol:


It says Lamanchas are ok :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Some ppl say they are mean and some say they are the nicest goats..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I've never heard that Lamanchas were mean...


----------



## goathiker

Mine are super gentle.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Really?? I have heard it quite a few times..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Are they lovey dovey like Nubians? 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

All the Lamanchas I have been around are super sweet. Laid back, quiet, gentle, super sweet. Like Saanens


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I've never met a saanen


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I love Saanens. Lamancha/Saanen mixes are the sweeeetest goats ever!


----------



## goathiker

:shock: Wow. LaManchas aren't nearly as hyper as Nubians.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hyper?? My Nubians aren't exactly what I would call hyper. Except the 7 month old doe once n a while gets a spring in her step lol not much though


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Hyper as in needy, loud, suspicious.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The only one that was loud was temperance.. It lasted a while but she got over it 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well Galaxy was loud for 3 days when I first got her but temper was loud for like 3-4 months lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

That's good, I just don't have good luck with them.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No I think mine are just special.. Cuz I hear that from everyone.. Nubians are loud.. But mine just aren't. Especially the young doe and the buck. They are super sweet and docile. Only talk a little at feeding time


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Neat, one of my crosses is loud and annoying to do anything with. The other is sweet and gentle and loving. I'l hoping to get a doeling to replace the annoying one this next year.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm hoping the doeling I retain is just as calm as my current goats.. That's why I have been so nervous to buy another doe.. I don't want one that already knows how to be loud


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Funny think about mine is that the really gentle one was terribly wild kid. She jumped through the glass window in the barn and cut herself up. She did all kinds of stuff. Now she's just a sweetie.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ouch.. Poor kid!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah I was gone at the time too. My daughter had to deal with it on her own.


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> Funny think about mine is that the really gentle one was terribly wild kid. She jumped through the glass window in the barn and cut herself up. She did all kinds of stuff. Now she's just a sweetie.


Wow, poor thing. Were you with her when she kidded? That can be a bonding experience.


----------



## goathiker

She had tamed down a lot over the winter anyway but, yes, I've never missed her kids coming. 

Wow, I just realized that this is a king sized bed I'm sitting on.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is DH with you Jill?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yep, he's sitting in the only chair. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol and you get the king size bed to yourself!?!?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

For about another half hour. Tomorrow he has to look at shop equipment for work. The sale is at the old Nuclear Power Plant though so, I'm going to poke around while we're there.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My beer is frozen.......


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

brb, I need to run outside for a minute


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol or ten?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill did you get Vicki's message?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yep...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is it true?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

So. The goats won't drink beer. They looked like they thought I was trying to poison them. They sniffed it, then backed away. I thought they should learn to like it before they ever got sick so they would drink it willingly if they needed it. I'll let some sit out overnight and see if they like it any better.


----------



## glndg

Yes, it's true -- this is only my second beer in years.:razz: And I tried to share it.


----------



## goathiker

Mine will chase you down for it. 'Course they just want it because it's mine...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Temperance knows what a beer is! Not like she can read.. But if it's in a can she will try to drink it and if it's not beer she will be sad!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She actually puckers her lips around the mouth of the can and tries to chug the whole thing.. I have to pace her!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Silly goats.


----------



## goathiker

Beer and peanuts. I guess we're going to drive up the coast back home. That will be really nice.


----------



## glndg

This beer was in a bottle. Maybe I need to start them with something lighter until they get used to it. And give it to them flat and with the alcohol evaporated out of it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I never tried dark beer.. But I don't think she would like flat beer.. Who would!?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I never make it flat. The bubbles helps the rumen get better.


----------



## glndg

Well…. we have to start somewhere!

Have a nice time!
Night!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Vicki! Try light beer, maybe the dark is too bold?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It is pretty hoppy.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol hoppy! Idk why that made me laugh!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

You going to be up for a bit?


----------



## goathiker

I'm going to walk down and get a sandwich from the cafe'. We'll be back in a few.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol a sandwich?? At this hour??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think I should just be a vet.. I could do my bosses job AT LEAST as good as him... And I would care more about the patients I treat..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Maybe you should get a grant.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Is anyone gonna dress up for Halloween? An be cool for Halloween? OR are y'all gonna have a haunted house? MAYBE BOTH LIKE ME!?


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LaManchas mean?!?? They don't have a mean bone in their body! And mine are all super lovey and far more laid back then my Nubians! If I had to sell on of those two it would be the Nubians... I just LOVE the munchies!  (buy I don't want to sell the Nubians either LOL! I do love them too  esp. Pebbles!  )


----------



## ariella42

I'm going to head to TSC on my lunch break to pick up some supplies for my new, starving doe. She acts like she hardly even knows what food is. Apparently, she was strictly on pasture with some hay "every few days" and nothing else, despite kidding in the spring and being in milk. I'm slowly introducing grain and alfalfa pellets. I want to pick up some beet pulp and calf manna today to add to her feed too. Is there anything else that might help get her to a healthy weight?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You did the two too things I would add.. Maybe some BOSS.. Alfalfa hay(that helped my does even though they were already getting plenty of the pellets) I've heard of people is using rice bran.. But that is expensive! I've seen it do wonders in horses.. But at $30+ a bag, I've yet to try it! :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Thanks! I'll definitely add BOSS to my list, and I'll check out alfalfa hay prices. I've heard great things about rice bran too, but I agree, it's a bit pricey for me. If she doesn't start putting on weight like she should, I might try some, but I think I'll stick with some less expensive options for now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Around here it's crazy for alfalfa! I bought some at the feed store for $18 a bale! Only got one and don't plan on buying another one.. But it lasted me nearly three weeks for two does  they will get their last flake tonight lol!
Oh I agree! Try the cheaper stuff.. Like you said, unless she's not putting weight on, then try it..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So jubilee only like the yellow leaves lol! I wonder if they really taste different.. I was sitting out there with them and she ate only the yellow ones lol!


----------



## ariella42

Well, everyone knows that the green M&Ms are the best. Maybe it's the same for leaves :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hahah!!! Must be! :lol:
It's just so funny! She sniffs and licks a bunch, but won't eat any but the yellow! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I am gonna go to a haunted trail... Mwa ha ha ha


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm going to eat candy :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

That'd what you think Mwa ha ha ha


----------



## NubianFan

Sasquatch already has his marching orders....


----------



## Scottyhorse

It's 82 degrees today, what the heck :lol:


----------



## BoulderOaks

Scottyhorse said:


> It's 82 degrees today, what the heck :lol:


Oh man I wish it was that nice!! Our high today is freaking 96. I tired of this, but at least it wasn't as hot this year as it was last. We got up to 119 on one day last year. That was awful.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Looks like its going to be 94 today, it's only 86 now.. I could never live where it gets to be over 110! I'm a wuss when it comes to severe wether..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Actually anything in the triple digits is too hot for me..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

What no Lindsey... Good Job Sasquatch but you were supposed to wait til Halloween.... :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

SundewFarms said:


> Oh man I wish it was that nice!! Our high today is freaking 96. I tired of this, but at least it wasn't as hot this year as it was last. We got up to 119 on one day last year. That was awful.


:shocked: 119??? :-?


----------



## Scottyhorse

So, I have to write a narrative essay. Any topic ideas?


----------



## NubianFan

Bigfoot


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> What no Lindsey... Good Job Sasquatch but you were supposed to wait til Halloween.... :ROFL:


I'm still alive  But Dahlia had her kids and I've been outside admiring all the cuteness...


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> Bigfoot


Unfortunately I have not had a personal experience with Bigfoot, so I can't write about that :lol: :tears:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Leslie can help you :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> So, I have to write a narrative essay. Any topic ideas?


Goats.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Goats.


I just submitted another essay about goats :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Horses then. :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Hey Lindsey I didn't tell him to KILL you. Sheesh. Just keep a watch on you and capture you and your candy on Halloween. Besides Bigfoot is misunderstood, he really isn't all that violent unless given good reason to be! !


----------



## Emzi00

I want a horsey..


----------



## NubianFan

Buy one


----------



## Emzi00

I went with goats instead. Someone buy me a horsey, and then pay for all of it's needs...


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> Hey Lindsey I didn't tell him to KILL you. Sheesh. Just keep a watch on you and capture you and your candy on Halloween. Besides Bigfoot is misunderstood, he really isn't all that violent unless given good reason to be! !


And how was I supposed to know ? :shades: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Someone buy me this one..
http://centralmich.craigslist.org/grd/4692539248.html


----------



## NubianFan

Come to Arkansas with a trailer and I'll give you a horse and a half. LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me want a horsey too!


----------



## NubianFan

You guys have to share. I only have one and a half I want gone.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:

I want this one! 
http://burlington.craigslist.org/grd/4692326922.html


----------



## Scottyhorse

The first picture... :slapfloor:
http://kpr.craigslist.org/grd/4640309019.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> The first picture... :slapfloor:
> http://kpr.craigslist.org/grd/4640309019.html


:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## ariella42

I put a deposit down for a doe in milk from Sunrise Farms today  We won't get her until April or May, but it's nice to know we'll definitely have a nice doe then.


----------



## ariella42

Also, my husband has taken to calling the new doe Satan's Little Helper. He doesn't care for her too much, if you can't tell :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ariella42 said:


> Also, my husband has taken to calling the new doe Satan's Little Helper. He doesn't care for her too much, if you can't tell :lol:


My sister used to call my Ellie 'She devil' :lol:


----------



## Ryann

I got my papers from ADGA today! All registrable goats are now dual registered except the buckling I got last weekend and I sent his transfer for ADGA in so once that comes back I can send into AGS and they will all be dual registered  wasn't sure I was going to able to get them all done this quickly I am so excited! and I got them back in time for next weekends show!


----------



## NubianFan

Skyla you could get that boy on a long term free lease for well free!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ryann said:


> I got my papers from ADGA today! All registrable goats are now dual registered except the buckling I got last weekend and I sent his transfer for ADGA in so once that comes back I can send into AGS and they will all be dual registered  wasn't sure I was going to able to get them all done this quickly I am so excited! and I got them back in time for next weekends show!


Woot woot!  :stars: I'm so excited for Saturday!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Skyla you could get that boy on a long term free lease for well free!


Well yah, but then if have to board him, and feed him, and pay vet bills... I'm too poor for a horse  
Too bad that the person who owned Jenny isn't looking for anything  then I could 'have' him.. (We like to share horses  lol)


----------



## Ryann

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Woot woot!  :stars: I'm so excited for Saturday!


me too! it is going to be a long day and I should really stay here and get more done with winter coming but we made a lot of progress on the new buck pen last weekend and I need to get away and have some fun! I am bringing 9 goats but 3 or 4 of my 4-H kids so I probably won't show... might show Snickers though she like turning into a kangaroo in the show ring


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It will be, I'll be there for the whole fair, so luckily won't have to drive home that night lol!
That's cool  I'm sure they will have fun!


----------



## NubianFan

SKYLA!!!! just keep him in the house with you..... sheesh


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's an idea! :lol: he could sleep in my bed with me  he looks cuddly! 

I forgot about hoof trims and shoes too..  just far too poor.. :sigh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, I'm so bored...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You can buy me and pay to keep my horse!


----------



## Emzi00

Alright, come with me Lacie, let's go do something illegal.


----------



## NubianFan

Why are you bored Lacie? I am thirsty. And I am tired of water but I don't have anything else cold. I may have to make some hot tea....


----------



## NubianFan

Let's have a tea party!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Not really sure why, I've just done everything I was supposed to do today, hours ago. Nobody is home, so I'm just laying down listening to music, and waiting for someone to converse with


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't like hot tea though! And I only like arizona raspberry tea! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Not really sure why, I've just done everything I was supposed to do today, hours ago. Nobody is home, so I'm just laying down listening to music, and waiting for someone to converse with


I kinda know how to converse. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:applaud: Very good, Emma :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

well raspberry arizona iced tea it is for you. Now we gotta come up with pastries, cookies and cakes and sandwiches.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I wanna come to this tea party!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Actually, I think I'm hungry today :lol: I want steak really bad :drool:


----------



## NubianFan

I vote lemon tart, blueberry scones, raspberry and cream cheese filled pastries, peanut butter cookies with hersey's kisses embedded, black and white cookies, snickerdoodles, cucumber sandwiches, pimento cheese sandwiches, smoked salmon sandwiches, chicken salad and ham salad sandwiches, that should be a good variety, besides Lacies' tea we need Mint medley hot tea, Earl Grey and English Breakfast hot tea, Lemon lift and constant comment hot tea and Green tea hot tea, then we need a pitcher of plain sweet black iced tea and one of plan green sweet iced tea, and one of mint black iced tea sweet and one black iced tea unsweet..... Any other ideas?


----------



## Emzi00

Coffee. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:yum: sounds yummy!! As long as there are lots of cookies, scones, and cucumber sandwiches I'll be happy with the food! Lol! And the mint tea of corse


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Coffee. :lol:


It's a TEA party Emma! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Oh we need watercress sandwiches too, and coffee for Emma, the non tea lover


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't like lemon tarts, scones, snickerdoodles, or sandwiches :slapfloor: 

So I got a double fortune-fortune cookie today. The first one basically said if I had a penny for every time I was nice, I'd be a millionaire... so I guess I should start being nice! :lol:
Second one was I need to use my charm to get what I want... that one scared me :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

I like tea, but no sugar. :lol: Coffee is better.


----------



## NubianFan

LOOK at some of the yummies here.
http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/howto/guide/how-throw-afternoon-tea-party


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I like tea, but no sugar. :lol: Coffee is better.


What?! What's tea without sugar?! Lol!

My dad always says 'would you like a little tea with your sugar?' :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Second one was I need to use my charm to get what I want... that one scared me :slapfloor:


:shock: :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> LOOK at some of the yummies here.
> http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/howto/guide/how-throw-afternoon-tea-party


:drool:


----------



## NubianFan

Oh but Lacie you are SO very charming with your rusty fork in one hand and collar of a tiny furry alligator in the other......


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> What?! What's tea without sugar?! Lol!
> 
> My dad always says 'would you like a little tea with your sugar?' :lol:


Good. 

Dad yelled at me for putting so much sugar in my coffee.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Good.
> 
> Dad yelled at me for putting so much sugar in my coffee.




LOL! My dad yells at me now :lol: he told me I'd have to start buying sugar if I don't learn to use less :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Oh but Lacie you are SO very charming with your rusty fork in one hand and collar of a tiny furry alligator in the other......


All very true, yes, thank you  But what on earth could I want that involves using my charm? 
Maybe I'm taking it the wrong way, I don't know :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> All very true, yes, thank you  But what on earth could I want that involves using my charm?
> Maybe I'm taking it the wrong way, I don't know :ROFL:


LOL oh that adds a whole nother layer of scary to it :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I took it the wrong way. :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Just a weird fortune cookie is what is was :lol: Almost went deaf chewing it, it was so stale and loud :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

Maybe you have to charm your husband out of those lovely cabbagey socks and boots.....


----------



## NubianFan

I need something for my sore achy back.....


----------



## Emzi00

Her husband. :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

huh?


----------



## NubianFan

I'm confuzzled, I haves a lovely purring kitty kitty wum wum in my arms


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Maybe you have to charm your husband out of those lovely cabbagey socks and boots.....


The socks were thrown away and his feet were bleached. He was getting the beginning stages of "the rot", as I call it, wearing wet sweaty boots 16 hours a day  
And the boots didn't smell after they were washed :greengrin: That was really bad though :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

so romantic!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Bed time for me.. Ttyl


----------



## NubianFan

Night Skyla


----------



## NubianFan

Hey! Why are you going to bed at 9.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> so romantic!!!


Now I'm confused, what's romantic, or was that sarcasm? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Skyla, you're not allowed to turn in early, unless you're me, I have the rights to that! :lol:


----------



## nchen7

an Epsom salt bath, and a massage. that's for Leslie's sore back


----------



## NubianFan

LOL definately sarcasm


----------



## NubianFan

I wouldn't mind either but there ya go making me think of him again, who else would I want a massage from.....


----------



## nchen7

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> The socks were thrown away and his feet were bleached. He was getting the beginning stages of "the rot", as I call it, wearing wet sweaty boots 16 hours a day
> And the boots didn't smell after they were washed :greengrin: That was really bad though :lol:


it was called "trench foot" in the Great War. LOL. and soooo gross. I HATE smelly feet. like, it's the WORST. the bf knows to clean his feet or hear about it all day and night.


----------



## NubianFan

I think ...I might... possibly... have him on the brain.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> LOL definately sarcasm


I figured :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> it was called "trench foot" in the Great War. LOL. and soooo gross. I HATE smelly feet. like, it's the WORST. the bf knows to clean his feet or hear about it all day and night.


I call it jungle rot :lol: I'm surprised he didn't bleach his feet on his own... he knows better than that! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Maybe he was just too tired to bleach his feet, didnt' you say he was passed out asleep


----------



## nchen7

possibly? I think you DO!


----------



## NubianFan

nchen7 said:


> possibly? I think you DO!


:slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## nchen7

bleach his feet? that's weird.....wouldn't a good caustic soap and a scrub brush do?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Maybe he was just too tired to bleach his feet, didnt' you say he was passed out asleep


He was, but I meant before it got that bad he could have bleached them, or maybe his nose was broken :chin:


----------



## NubianFan

Hey he is a good thing to have on there and besides, he's been leaning on me lately so it is nice to feel needed as I have leaned on him so often.


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> He was, but I meant before it got that bad he could have bleached them, or maybe his nose was broken :chin:


:lol:


----------



## nchen7

so....tomorrow evening when electricity prices are low, I will be making my first batch of apple butter! I'm so excited!!


----------



## nchen7

mens noses are usually broken. I can smell things the bf usually can't...


----------



## NubianFan

I have almost no sense of smell left


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> bleach his feet? that's weird.....wouldn't a good caustic soap and a scrub brush do?


Bleach is my go to thing because there might be an underlying fungal issue waiting to pop up. He has his feet in boots 16 hours a day, 6 days a week. They get pretty sweaty and hot in the summer.


----------



## NubianFan

It is from so many bad sinus infections.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nchen7 said:


> mens noses are usually broken. I can smell things the bf usually can't...


Well his has been broken a few times, might have something to do with it :lol:


----------



## nchen7

Lacie, I hate stinky feet. I'm getting the heebie jeebies just thinking about your hubby's smelly feet. LOL.

Leslie, that sucks. I'm hyper sensitive to certain smells, mainly lab made smells.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Don't feel bad, I don't have much sense of smell most of the time. I had a friend who was born with ZERO sense of smell! That sucked or her on holidays, what a horrible thing not to be able to smell good food cooking!


----------



## NubianFan

I can smell some things better than others. Or I will smell them later than everyone else. Like Skunk, we will pass one smashed on the road and everyone else will be hollering and I won't even smell it til we are a long way's past it, and then it smells kind of pleasant to me in and odd way.


----------



## NubianFan

I can smell certain things really well and at certain times. I will smell smoke before anyone else. it is truly odd.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Hey! Why are you going to bed at 9.....


I'm wiped out.. Really need to sleep well.. I just finished packing my clothes for the fair, and am nice and cozy in bed 



Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Skyla, you're not allowed to turn in early, unless you're me, I have the rights to that! :lol:






NubianFan said:


> I think ...I might... possibly... have him on the brain.


You to huh? See I was doing pretty good today.. Though my brain just kept going off to him, I wasn't really in a 'down' mood about it or anything...
Then, a person who used to go to our church, came through my line, her daughter just got engaged... It was so exciting and happy then she left and I was blue :/ :sigh: and all those feelings came rushing back and I realized I really do love Mr. YouKnowWho...

Oh well, I'm off to bed now, and hopefully won't have weird dreams about the barns at the fair tonight! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Night Sky;a


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Skyla

Hey Leslie, do you know what it means when you have a dream that all your teeth fall out? Like all at the same time.


----------



## NubianFan

It means you are under a lot of stress


----------



## NubianFan

I used to have that dream when I worked in fast paced tv, but now I never have it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well... now I know :lol: Ok, good to know, it's been a reoccuring dream lately.


----------



## NubianFan

Yep I had it a TON when I worked in TV.


----------



## nchen7

Lacie, I've had ones where my teeth ROT out. 

there are online dream dictionaries...


----------



## NubianFan

These cheddar and sweet corn scones sound wonderful.... yummmmm


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I wonder if people with no teeth/missing teeth have teeth in their dreams :chin:


----------



## nchen7

oohhh!!! I'm planning thanksgiving menu. I have tons of sweet corn in the freezer. thinking maybe do a southern twist and make sweet corn biscuits?


----------



## NubianFan

Most of that stuff is totally crap though. But the teeth one I believe. Most dreams are unique to the dreamer and it is better if you figure them out yourself. I went to a workshop on dreams and the guy explained it this way, one person may love cats and another be terrified of them so why would anyone think a cat would represent the same thing in both of those people's dreams. But losing teeth is a pretty universal fear of being unattractive and also kind of scary and painful so it is sort of the same for everyone.


----------



## nchen7

I take those dictionaries with a grain of salt. like psychics. it's just entertaining. and I read a few of them. some apply sometimes, others are way out in left field.


----------



## NubianFan

Ni look at these 
http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/749706/cheddar-and-sweetcorn-scones


----------



## NubianFan

nchen7 said:


> I take those dictionaries with a grain of salt. like psychics. it's just entertaining. and I read a few of them. some apply sometimes, others are way out in left field.


Yep exactly. Like snakes in a dream is supposed to be sexual NOT in my dreams if I am dreaming of snakes it is a helpless fear dream, even though, I am not really all that afraid of snakes in real life, in dreams that is how they appear.


----------



## nchen7

mmmm....scones!!! mmmmmmm. there's a resto in the city that makes the BEST biscuits. they're worth getting obese for...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I got off work late today.. And it was so busy and made me so angry that I'm just gonna take a day off tomorrow :lol: my back needs the rest! 

I want cucumber sandwiches and strong black tea!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

mmm! cucumber sandwiches. there's something about them that's just SOOO tasty!


----------



## NubianFan

I want to try a watercress sandwich


----------



## nchen7

I don't really like raw watercress.....


----------



## NubianFan

Never had it, I just want to try it


----------



## NubianFan

well I gotta go pass out I guess ttyl


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol night Leslie! I'm pretty sure I like water cress! 

We just got finished unloading a trailer full of wood


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just taught my friends new Queensland heeler X pups to both sit and lay down simultaneously! I think there about 10-12 weeks old. There so cute!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Raw Cress tastes like radishes.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't think it's quite spicy like radishes


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Mine was that I grew in my garden. It was just Cress though not Water Cress.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hmm.. The new I have had have always been kinda bland..



Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I am exhausted. I not only managed to get in the power plant, I got to all 4 levels and rod chamber.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

One of my cats barfed on my bed.... I had to clean it up so bf could go to sleep.. Poor guy doesn't even like cats


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I don't even now what a rod chamber is.. Now my cats are fighting.. Is it a full moon or something?...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Full moon is in 2 days. The hunter's moon is going to be a Super Moon and a partial eclipse.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My friends pups were so cute! And they loved me! I love queenslands, some gar to learn!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm boooored


----------



## goathiker

Hey Sydney, guess where I was creeping round today.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Sydney! What r u doing up?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill, if Sydney saw the last few pages she doesn't need to guess!! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No being bored! Make words!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

How about pics?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! Pix!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. Sorry, Dee is especially bored tonight since she doesn't have to go to work tomorrow.. Therefore needs friends and entertainment!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That place looks creepy Jill!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Okay, that is the 3rd floor.


----------



## goathiker

More


----------



## goathiker

The 4th floor. The pit is 4 stories deep it was pretty awesome looking down into it.


----------



## goathiker

The crane over the pit is rated for 250 tons.


----------



## goathiker

The round building in the first pic is the reactor room. The nuclear rods go under it in a pool.


----------



## goathiker

HappyCaliGoats said:


> That place looks creepy Jill!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Funny though, it didn't feel creepy. It is a very friendly building.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Are they actually using this building for. Something right now?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey, did you know that my last name is actually a town n Germany? I thought that was cool when I first found out!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

There used to be a fabricating shop on the first floor. DH was looking at all the stuff they are going to auction while I was checking out the rest of the building. This is the old Satsup Nuclear Plant. They built 76% of it and never finished it. It never had rods put in it.


----------



## goathiker

That is cool. That's how most people find out where they're from.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I guess there was a bottling company with the same name too, my aunt had one of the bottles! I thought that was really cool! I'm not sure if I would like Germany though..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

In Germany you are told what job you will be doing and you are handed an address where you are going to work. They change you around often enough you can't make any lasting friends. The children who's parents can't afford them live as beggars on the street.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Google makes me so angry... I type in history of my last name and it comes up with wether in Germany...,, ugh did I say wether? I thought I said history..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Did you ask what your last name means that makes a difference.

Wait, I can get my member number from my mom and get on the Mormon archives. I've never been kicked out of the church.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did I ask google or my fam? Cuz granddad passed away and I don't think grandma would know..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I'll call my mom tomorrow. The Mormans have a database of like everyone who's ever lived.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol awesome! I hope my family wasn't Terrible people though!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

There's a few in every bunch...Take me instance... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha! Well learning about my fam history will be cool! I wish grandpa were here to talk about it... He was the best..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It is kind of fun. My parents talk to all our relatives over seas and have found thousands of names. One of our Scottish relatives sent my mom a sampler made by her great aunt when she was child. They have fun with it. Shoot, they're in their '80's. They need something they can do easily.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol that actually does sound like fun!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

For some reason I can't keep my eye open... I think i was bored for too long.. 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

:lol: Yeah, I'm just tired. It was a long drive home.


----------



## nchen7

Dee, if it makes you feel any better, I don't know much about my family history past my grandparents. have you tried ancestry.com? I watch the show "who do you think you are" and they use that a lot to find people....

Jill, I didn't know Mormons assign you an ID number. that's very strange to me.....


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

NubianFan said:


> Come to Arkansas with a trailer and I'll give you a horse and a half. LOL


I WANT THE HALF :lol: :slapfloor:

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goathiker

All churches assign you a, ID number, if you've been baptized anywhere, you have a Baptismal Cert and number.


----------



## NubianFan

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> I WANT THE HALF :lol: :slapfloor:
> 
> ❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


Trust me you really don't he is the reason I am willing to part with the whole one just to get rid of him!!!


----------



## nchen7

goathiker said:


> All churches assign you a, ID number, if you've been baptized anywhere, you have a Baptismal Cert and number.


oh. I didn't know that. I've never been baptized, nor is my family part of a church so this is the sort of information I wasn't privy to....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

25 days till the girls have their date with Emperor  Have to order a new bottle of the PG600, because I don't want to be relying on the frozen stuff, so that will set me back like $55 when you factor in shipping, but it's worth it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh hey, it's 60 days till Moon is due too! :stars:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm going to a Mary Kay party on Saturday... Yay....  Then after that I am going to get my hair colored and trimmed for homecoming  Not roots are allowed to show! :lol:

Oh and while the hair expert is here, Lacie, how should I do my hair for homecoming? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sounds fun 

Wellll, that depends on some things. What kind of dress are you wearing? Does your hair curl, do you like curls, do you like it up, down, half and half? Etc.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Sounds fun
> 
> Wellll, that depends on some things. What kind of dress are you wearing? Does your hair curl, do you like curls, do you like it up, down, half and half? Etc.


My dress is strapless  I still need to upload a picture of it!! :wallbang: But, it's ombre green. 
Yup, my hair curls, it can straighten. It's naturally whacko and wavy. :lol: I like curls, I like it up, I like it down, half and half... :lol: I think it would look nice up, but my hair is SOOO heavy, I get a headache if it's in a pony tail/bun for too long. It just depends on how it's put up. I was kind thinking about straightening it, then putting it up into a high pony tail, and wrapping hair around the hair band. But, I think that's kinda too plain. :shrug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> 25 days till the girls have their date with Emperor  Have to order a new bottle of the PG600, because I don't want to be relying on the frozen stuff, so that will set me back like $55 when you factor in shipping, but it's worth it.


Ahh! You said the frozen stuff was ok?? We were planning on freezing some to use in a couple months..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Can Nubians have waddles? This person is saying this goat is PB?








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I dont want this goat, I was just curious about the waddles?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm pretty sure they can.


----------



## margaret

Don't see why they couldn't.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Weird, that's the first one I have ever seen!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I've seen them with waddles too


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ahh! You said the frozen stuff was ok?? We were planning on freezing some to use in a couple months..


Yes, it is, however _mine_ is expired by a year now, and has been frozen for a year. Soooo, I would rather buy a new bottle that I know will work, than use what I have. 
Hormones are iffy when expired and frozen past a year I would think...


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie I'm taking your horsey...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Guess this is what my "charm" is leading up to :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That may or may not be ok with me, Emma.... which one? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Whichever one you don't want. :lol: But not a paint....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You can come play with my horse Emma, she's lonely!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I'll take you up on that Dee!!! I need to get out and ride.


----------



## NubianFan

Hey Lacie!!!! am I a close friend? Put you rusty fork....er....ehm....charm to work already!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Oh.... and why are you eating so much Chinese food lately?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My poor horsee has been so bored! I never take her out any more.... And we have a nice trail right by my house! Come on over! As long as you don't steal her too long, I would miss her even though I don't ride her.. It kills my back any time I try to ride now..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Here Emma, your new friend








She does tricks too!








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I'll take her. :lol: Very pretty.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Emma, here's the plan:
Ship yourself down to Cali, along with your goats. Arrive at Lacie's house at exactly 2 AM. Leave some money there at the house, and some drinks, and take Coup as well as Moon. At 2:34 AM, leave Lacie's house and go to Dee's. Saddle up Dee's horse, and find a cart for the goats to ride in. If you can't leave by 5 AM, abort mission and return to Lacies house. Make excuse. If you can leave by 5 AM (which I expect) meet me at the Washington/Oregon border. Send smoke signal and I will arrive in aprx 50 minutes with retrieval vehicle.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sure Leslie, that fortune is on you!  I have two boxes of cookies, no Chinese food, just the cookies :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol you will have to bring your own saddle, cuz I just sold mine! In the 11 years that I have had this horse I think I have only ridden her in a saddle 3 times if that.. I'm much more comfortable bare back


----------



## NubianFan

LOL I bought one of those boxes of fortune cookies once.


----------



## Emzi00

Sydney, I don't like Moon. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lol you will have to bring your own saddle, cuz I just sold mine! In the 11 years that I have had this horse I think I have only ridden her in a saddle 3 times if that.. I'm much more comfortable bare back


My saddle was free. :lol: I like bareback better than most anything.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Sydney, I don't like Moon. :lol:


Well, I do :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Well, I do :lol:


If I'm stealing two of her does it's going to be Babette and Clarice.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> If I'm stealing two of her does it's going to be Babette and Clarice.


and coup...


----------



## Emzi00

Coup cribs and she's picky, let Lacie get her knocked up first and then I'll reconsider. :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Emma, if you are going to steal lacies goats and my horse, you at least have to leave one of the goats here in place of the horse


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Dee, I'll just bring you some of Lacie's liquor.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol a goat would be better 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My Pygmy doe desperately wants to breed.. She's getting really annoying!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Going to a Randy Houser concert on Thursday


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You guys are crazy, none of the goats are leaving, and I am liquorless :lol: 
And I don't see what good Clarice will do you, she's old and probably will be retired in 2 years


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Coup cribs


May I remind you that so does your precious Babs, Edna, Clarice and everyone else except for the Boers and Nehru? :hair: :lol:


----------



## ariella42

I just sent in the papers to have Niko/Satan's Little Helper transferred to me. How long does the ADGA take to send new papers back?


----------



## Scottyhorse

So... Lacie... About the hair...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Guess this is what my "charm" is leading up to :ROFL:


Am I a close friend?!?  lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Where doi find an ity bitty teeny tiny boy goat that won't hurt my little girl? Baby pygmies would be cute!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Craigslist :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No one close has a Pygmy buck 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

On second thought, I will sell you my Pygmy buck...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I can't even find many in Ca lol! There was a cute one about 3 hours away but he looks huge for a Pygmy... And my girl is tiny.. I want a tiny buck for her..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Scottyhorse said:


> On second thought, I will sell you my Pygmy buck...


Is he little?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Is he little?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yeah. He's a real nice conformed buck too.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well send him over 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Your guy is probably registered, I just need a cheap date for my girl lol! Just a one night stand..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok so someone should definitely move here!
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/grd/4703699334.html

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Native American tribal wisdom, passed on from generation to generation, says: "When you discover that you are riding a dead horse, the best strategy is to dismount and get a different horse." 

However, in America, in government, education and corporate departments, more advanced strategies are often employed, such as: 

1. Buying a stronger whip. 
2. Changing riders. 
3. Appointing a committee to study the horse. 
4. Arranging to visit other countries to see how other cultures ride dead horses.
5. Lowering the standards so that the dead horse can be included. 
6. Reclassifying the dead horse as 'living impaired'. 
7. Hiring outside contractors to ride the dead horse. 
8. Harnessing several dead horses together to increase speed. 
9. Providing additional funding and / or training to increase dead horse's performance. 
10. Doing a productivity study to see if lighter riders would improve the dead horse's performance. 
11. Declaring that as the dead horse does not have to be fed, it is less costly, carries lower overheads and therefore contributes substantially more to the bottom line of the economy than do some other horses. 
12. Rewriting the expected performance requirements for all horses. 
And of course .. 
13. Promoting the dead horse to a supervisory position!


----------



## goathiker

A young man named John received a parrot as a gift. The parrot had a bad attitude and an even worse vocabulary. Every word out of the bird’s mouth was rude, obnoxious and laced with profanity. John tried and tried to change the bird’s attitude by consistently saying only polite words, playing soft music and anything else he could think of to “clean up” the bird’s vocabulary.

Finally, John was fed up and he yelled at the parrot. The parrot yelled back. John shook the parrot and the parrot got angrier and even ruder. John, in desperation, threw up his hands, grabbed the bird, and put him in the freezer. For a few minutes the parrot squawked and kicked and screamed. Then, suddenly there was total quiet. Not a peep was heard for over a minute.

Fearing that he’d hurt the parrot, John quickly opened the door to the freezer. The parrot calmly stepped out onto John’s out stretched arms and said, “I believe I may have offended you with my rude language and actions. I’m sincerely remorseful for my inappropriate transgressions and I fully intend to do everything I can to correct my rude and unforgivable behavior.” John was stunned at the change in the bird’s attitude. As he was about to ask the parrot what had made such a dramatic change in his behavior, the bird continued, “May I ask what the Turkey did”


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! I hate parrots!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I took the day off today and did absolutely nothin...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> A young man named John received a parrot as a gift. The parrot had a bad attitude and an even worse vocabulary. Every word out of the bird's mouth was rude, obnoxious and laced with profanity. John tried and tried to change the bird's attitude by consistently saying only polite words, playing soft music and anything else he could think of to "clean up" the bird's vocabulary.
> 
> Finally, John was fed up and he yelled at the parrot. The parrot yelled back. John shook the parrot and the parrot got angrier and even ruder. John, in desperation, threw up his hands, grabbed the bird, and put him in the freezer. For a few minutes the parrot squawked and kicked and screamed. Then, suddenly there was total quiet. Not a peep was heard for over a minute.
> 
> Fearing that he'd hurt the parrot, John quickly opened the door to the freezer. The parrot calmly stepped out onto John's out stretched arms and said, "I believe I may have offended you with my rude language and actions. I'm sincerely remorseful for my inappropriate transgressions and I fully intend to do everything I can to correct my rude and unforgivable behavior." John was stunned at the change in the bird's attitude. As he was about to ask the parrot what had made such a dramatic change in his behavior, the bird continued, "May I ask what the Turkey did"


BAHAHAH!!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## goathiker

He spent the first day packing his belongings into boxes, crates and suitcases.

On the second day, he had the movers come and collect his things.

On the third day, he sat down for the last time at their beautiful dining room table by candle-light, put on some soft back ground music, and feasted on a pound of shrimp, a jar of caviar, and a bottle of spring-water.

When he had finished, he went into each and every room and deposited a few half-eaten shrimp shells dipped in caviar into the hollow of the curtain rods.

He then cleaned up the kitchen and left. When his ex-wife returned with her new boyfriend, all was bliss for the first few days.

Then slowly, the house began to smell.

They tried everything; cleaning, mopping and airing the place out.

Vents were checked for dead rodents and carpets were steam cleaned.

Air fresheners were hung everywhere. Exterminators were brought in to set off gas canisters, during which they had to move out for a few days and in the end they even paid to replace the expensive wool carpeting. Nothing worked!!!

People stopped coming over to visit. Repairmen refused to work in the house. The maid quit.

Finally, they could not take the stench any longer and decided to move. A month later, even though they had cut their price in half, they could not find a buyer for their stinky house.

Word got out and eventually even the local realtors refused to return their calls. Finally, they had to borrow a huge sum of money from the bank to purchase a new place.

The ex-husband called the woman and asked how things were going.

She told him the saga of the rotting house. He listened politely and said that he missed his old home terribly and would she be willing to reduce their divorce settlement in exchange for him getting the house?

Knowing her ex-husband had no idea how bad the smell was, she agreed on a price that was about 1/10th of what the house had been worth, but only if he were to sign the papers that very day.

He agreed and within the hour her lawyers delivered the paperwork.

A week later the woman and her boyfriend stood smiling as they watched the moving company pack everything to take to their new home...and just to spite the ex-husband, they even took the curtain rods.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! :slapfloor: that one is great! KARMA! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

So does anyone know the marketability of Boer/Nubian kids?


----------



## BoulderOaks

LOL omg those stories were hilarious!! I loved them!!! 

How do you find out if a herd name is already registered with ADGA? I want to see ifanyone is already using Sundew Farms


----------



## COgoatLover25

Neat stories Jill ! :thumbup:


----------



## mayia97420

pant, pant, wheeze, finally caught up again. lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> So does anyone know the marketability of Boer/Nubian kids?


I'm not sure, but they sound tasty!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I'm not sure, but they sound tasty!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Well if I don't sell them its butcher time :lol: and would be cool to have a goat hide :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Your guy is probably registered, I just need a cheap date for my girl lol! Just a one night stand..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Nope, not registered.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think I should check Temperances udder early tonight, yesterday she was so engorged... This drying off thing is not going well... I have been trying to take only 4 cups from her every night for the past week, her udder is not agreeing..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Scottyhorse said:


> Nope, not registered.


Well bring me that little bugger! :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Dh's in a tizzy, back in a bit.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Weather is looking good for the fair!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Off to take a shower then bed for me.. Night all


----------



## Scottyhorse

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Well bring me that little bugger! :lol:
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


:lol: You're one of the only people I would let him go to, anyways. He's real sweet


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Scottyhorse said:


> :lol: You're one of the only people I would let him go to, anyways. He's real sweet


Why is that??

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Why is that??
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Because we had originally intended to keep him here till he dies, since we thought we were gunna keep the Pygmys. But if we do sell them (which would make the most sense) I'm going to be picky about where he goes... Preferably someone I know


----------



## Scottyhorse

Goodnight Skyla


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

SundewFarms said:


> LOL omg those stories were hilarious!! I loved them!!!
> 
> How do you find out if a herd name is already registered with ADGA? I want to see ifanyone is already using Sundew Farms


It should be available, I didn't see any under that herd name.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sydney, you can do anything with your hair really. Is it a smooth dress, or a ruffled/fluffed one? Length?


----------



## Scottyhorse

It's tulle so a bit ruffled. And it's a shorter one.


----------



## NubianFan

Sydney do something sophisticated and pulled together like this, BUT leave some sexy ringlet curls around your face and at the nape of your neck like the next pic I put up


----------



## NubianFan

I like this one but I would like it better if it looked more polished with the fringy loose curls and the bangs curls.


----------



## NubianFan

I love this one, combines the best of both world, sophisticated beauty and some fun loose sexy curls


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I like this one but I would like it better if it looked more polished with the fringy loose curls and the bangs curls.


Oh I love that! That's how I've always imagined if have my hair for my wedding :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Scottyhorse said:


> Because we had originally intended to keep him here till he dies, since we thought we were gunna keep the Pygmys. But if we do sell them (which would make the most sense) I'm going to be picky about where he goes... Preferably someone I know


Well if you decide not to keep him and you know someone that is traveling to CA,let me know! Do u have a pic of him? Wait.. Does he have horns..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

This one is cute depending on if your hair is long enough


----------



## goathiker

Sydney needs a soft hair style that isn't pulled back from her forehead. She has very round strong features


----------



## NubianFan

I did an updo for my wedding, my hair and dress looked great even if I married the fecal matter of a dog.


----------



## NubianFan

More like this Jill? I think the softness of the fringy bangs and loose curls is nice that is why I suggested to have the sophisticated pulled together in the back but then have some curly ques in the front and nape of neck


----------



## NubianFan

What about this, I think it is super cute


----------



## NubianFan

Or if you wanna straighten it for the prom and you like more polish


----------



## goathiker

That second one is awesome, actually both are cute


----------



## NubianFan

Do you have pierced ears Sydney and are you planning on wearing a wrap, scarf, or shawl at all? If you are wearing a strapless dress, wear your hair up in one of the cute updos, and wear some cute long dangly ear rigs and a shorter necklace. Does that make sense and you will be va va va voom!


----------



## goathiker

And bring out your eyes with your make up. I can help you with that, I actually went to college for make up :lol: Then never used it...


----------



## NubianFan

Wow Jill that is cool, yep she definitely needs the eyes to pop!


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> And bring out your eyes with your make up. I can help you with that, I actually went to college for make up :lol: Then never used it...


Ohhh...was that goathiker wearing a skirt AND makeup??


----------



## Scottyhorse

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Well if you decide not to keep him and you know someone that is traveling to CA,let me know! Do u have a pic of him? Wait.. Does he have horns..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Nope, no horns. I have some pictures of him on my laptop, but they're old. Tomorrow I will try and remember to clean him up a bit and get better pictures  He was severely copper deficient when we got him, but being new goat owners we didn't know any better :lol: I found out about boluses earlier this year, and he is almost ready for another dose. Even with just the first one, he looks sooo much better. He does have a torn ear, and he has rubbed all the hair off of his head because he is the senior buck in the pen so he's gotta make sure Finn knows who's boss  But other than that, he is all good


----------



## Scottyhorse

Leslie I really like the first one, and then the one with Bella Thorne (red head) and the one after that. Jill is right though, sometimes it looks a bit weird if my hair it ALL pulled back around my face. 

Jill, I never knew you went to cosmetic school  Thats really cool  I feel like I've got a beauty squad now with you guys :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What color is he?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I think that look is hard for anyone to pull off, that is why I really like the tendrils and bits of bangs down to soften.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Sydney needs a soft hair style that isn't pulled back from her forehead. She has very round strong features


People say that I look European (Polish, Dutch, German etc) or that I need to go to Europe to model... :lol: It makes sense that people say I look like that cause my dads side of the family is all from there... And my mom's side has a lot of Hungarian..


----------



## Scottyhorse

HappyCaliGoats said:


> What color is he?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Brown agouti. Seems to be one of the less common colors.


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> Do you have pierced ears Sydney and are you planning on wearing a wrap, scarf, or shawl at all? If you are wearing a strapless dress, wear your hair up in one of the cute updos, and wear some cute long dangly ear rigs and a shorter necklace. Does that make sense and you will be va va va voom!


My ears aren't pierced. I was thinking about getting them pierced about a month or two ago but now I think it would be too soon to get them done now. The necklace I am planning on wearing is silver and it's a whole bunch of birds. I have broader shoulders and a wider ribcage (Hungarian influence) and I think the necklace looks really nice


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> I think that look is hard for anyone to pull off, that is why I really like the tendrils and bits of bangs down to soften.


For some reason, tendrils and hair just doesn't seem to fit in the same sentence... :chin:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Scottyhorse said:


> Brown agouti. Seems to be one of the less common colors.


Oh I love brown goats! 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## BoulderOaks

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It should be available, I didn't see any under that herd name.


Thanks!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And black goats and spotted goats and roan goats  :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Scottyhorse said:


> For some reason, tendrils and hair just doesn't seem to fit in the same sentence... :chin:


Methusula or Kracken?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So if I got another breed of goats which goats live best with Nubians?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Ones that don't bite ears... Alpines and Saanens bite ears for punishment.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Maybe I should just get more pygmies? They are too short to bite ears :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do Lamanchas bite ears?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Heck my Nubians bite each other's ears for punishment.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol my goats barely fight at all..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Methusula or Kracken?


Yeah...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Dee, if you got Pygmy's, you could cross with the Nubians and make Kinders.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lol my goats barely fight at all..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Really? Our old does fight all the time, every day. They will never quit I believe until herd queens die. ( yes we have 2 herd queens, both from the same farm and both are little devils to the others)

Also is it comments have more then one herd queen?


----------



## NubianFan

Mine don't really fight but our herd queen will bite ears to keep the others in line, and Daff the next in line will bite ears to keep her underlings in line and so on down the line til the very lowest man on the totem pole just has pierced ears....


----------



## goathiker

You normally have a herd queen and a herd disiplinarian both.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Ahh ok that makes sense healthier. 
NubianFan our goats fight and bite and pound. One doe was slammed into a gate. Luckily that gate was not closed all the way and she is ok. They make feel so proud that I have the worst fighting goats in the world. They are boers if that makes a difference.


----------



## Sylvie

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Do Lamanchas bite ears?


Mine do.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My does head but each other sometimes while they are eating grain but that's understandable since they all eat out of the same bowl. But they share their hay feeder fine. And the boys never fight! They "play" and if the wether wants what the buck has he just looks at him and the buck runs away, no fight there lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Dru is our Herd Queen


----------



## goathiker

My Lamanchas bite tails :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sheesh y'all make my goats sound like angels.. Maybe I should never get a new one :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Though I did get rid of a mean Pygmy, a pushy boer and 2 pushy Nubians to get my angelic herd 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah your goats are broken.... They spose's ta's bite.....head butt, jump fences, and eat hair.....


----------



## goathiker

Aw, it's not that bad...They are only getting other does kids away from them normally. They don't draw blood or anything.


----------



## goathiker

You sure got the hair eating part right, especially if you decide to sleep under the stars with your pack boys for some weird reason.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NubianFan said:


> Yeah your goats are broken.... They spose's ta's bite.....head butt, jump fences, and eat hair.....


Lol Galaxy jumps around on the fences! But they only head but when there is grain.. I have never seen them bite... They try to eat my hair, but not each others

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

night all


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

My goats don't bite each other or me at all! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My goats bite cookies!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

We're almost to 20,000 replies!


----------



## COgoatLover25

We all talk a lot :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

We can get there before we go to bed! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Are ND's noisy?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Bet you can't get there before I go to bed though ! Hehe...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Party pooper!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Are ND's noisy?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I think it varies myself, I have a very noisy, obnoxious doe but I also have 2 lazy, quiet does :shrug:


----------



## glndg

I'll help a little before I go to bed.:lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Party pooper!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Nana boo boo! Stick your face in shoe glue :ROFL: :lol:


----------



## glndg

My three are pretty quiet. One can be noisy when in heat


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The buck I had here and my half ND wether who was his son were both noisy and obnoxious.. So I was just curious if they were know for that like Nubians.. Cuz their voices were so high pitched and annoying! Way worse than a screaming Nubian..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Hmmm... Mine have voices that are all a little different. But none are really noisy.


----------



## BoulderOaks

Lol I can help get to 20,000 before I go to bed. I'm up studying Biology and will be for a while... I'm browsing TGS in between chapters while I wait for the next lecture to load.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think everyone is noisy when in heat.. My Pygmy never really had a voice before, just kinda let out air with a slight laugh sound.. Then she went into heat.. For the first time since I have had her... I couldn't even describe the sound.. It was kinda like letting the air out of a helium balloon when you pinch the opening together..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

:ROFL: that sounds terrible!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

We're soo close! Just a few more! Your gonna miss it Lindsey!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

The noisiest time was when one was in labor-- oh my! Had a neighbor wondering what was going on.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> :ROFL: that sounds terrible!


Oh it is! It's kind of hilarious and sad at the same time.. I can tell she's trying to make noise.. But it's interrupted.. She has the strangest call I have ever heard!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

One goat is not noisy when she is in heat, but she sometimes mounts the other does. Today she hit one with her hoof and stuck her tongue out like a buck.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! She's confused! My Pygmy tried to get the big Nubian doe to mount her when she's in heat.. And when they were both in heat they did the mating dance of giraffes! Hitting their necks against each other :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think I want brownies and milk!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My cat is humping me of my coats.... He's fixed, I think there is something wrong with him..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

:lol: they are so funny. The Bucky acting one was putting her head and neck across the others.

They can't be as funny as ostriches. Saw those sat the zoo....some mother told her kid they were dancing.


----------



## glndg

I probably couldn't sleep if I had brownies this late. Milk sounds good


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Tempers milk has been so incredibly creamy since I have been adding more fat and protein to her diet! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

You guys still haven't gotten there yet :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well we're inching closer!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

What type of fat?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg.. I just ate 3 brownies and 2.5 cups of milk... I'm gonna pop..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm hungry...suddenly craving bacon :yum:


----------



## glndg

You must have been hungry.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> What type of fat?


I've just been adding more BOSS, oats, beet pulp, and alfalfa pellets.

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's getting all the same stuff I have always given her, just more


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> You must have been hungry.


Lol I really wasnt.. I already had a chicken and kale wrap and a kale salad... I'm just a piggie tonight :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> I'm hungry...suddenly craving bacon :yum:


I want goat bacon :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Where did Sydney go?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Night! Good luck with .the numbers.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ahh ur leaving?? Night Vicki 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I want goat bacon :lol:
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Dee....did I ever tell you the breeds of pigs we raise? I have deluxe pork in my fridge


----------



## BoulderOaks

Halfway through chapter 3 of this bio stuff... Goal is to make it to chapter 10! I think I want milk too


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm not a huge pork fan.. Ppl think I'm weird when I say I don't like bacon lol! But I just don't like plain bacon.. I like it on a sandwich or salad or in a casserole to add flavor, but just big strips of bacon with my eggs... Bleck... I'd rather not.. And pork chops.. No thanks lol! But I'm sure the fresh farm raised stuff in your freezer is much better! I would def try that!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What kinda goats do you have sundew?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> Dee....did I ever tell you the breeds of pigs we raise? I have deluxe pork in my fridge


You have more than one kind of pig too? You must live on a big farm!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I'm not a huge pork fan.. Ppl think I'm weird when I say I don't like bacon lol! But I just don't like plain bacon.. I like it on a sandwich or salad or in a casserole to add flavor, but just big strips of bacon with my eggs... Bleck... I'd rather not.. And pork chops.. No thanks lol! But I'm sure the fresh farm raised stuff in your freezer is much better! I would def try that!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


You're supposed to ask me what breeds I raise! :lol: 
Look up Mangalitsa hog


----------



## COgoatLover25

Amused much? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh there cute and fuzzy! What color are yours?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## BoulderOaks

HappyCaliGoats said:


> What kinda goats do you have sundew?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I have 1 Togg doe and 3 LaMancha does. And a very stinky LaMancha buck who will be here till the end of the month. He's supposed to be all white...but it's more like a brownish-orangish-smelliesh-yellowish...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha ya white and buck doesn't go together well!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Oh there cute and fuzzy! What color are yours?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Blonde 
I'll get a pic of ours for you tomorrow 
Look up Meishan hog...see if you think its hideously ugly or cute :lol:


----------



## BoulderOaks

COgoatLover25 said:


> Blonde
> I'll get a pic of ours for you tomorrow
> Look up Meishan hog...see if you think its hideously ugly or cute :lol:


Oh geez I think I'm gonna have nightmares!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol the piglets are adorable! The adults.. Not so much..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

SundewFarms said:


> Oh geez I think I'm gonna have nightmares!


The thing is, they're sooooooooo sweet, they don't scream, only very soft grunts :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Night all :wave: I'm officially a party pooper


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol night!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need to go finish my laundry so I have something to wear to work tomorrow..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## BoulderOaks

Oh, I have a question for those of you partiers still awake! 

When recording a goat with an unknown parentage/history as NOA, do you put your own herd name before the goat's name? Or what? 

It's my Togg doe. I do know she is indeed a purebred and both her parents were registered, but the previous owner never registered her, and I have no way of getting in touch with them or figuring out her parents registration numbers. But she was born in 2011, so would I put my personal tattoo and then a B1?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm still awake, but unfortunately I know nothing about that.. Sorry 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## BoulderOaks

Oh well, thanks anyway! I'm really stumped on this, and ADGAs guidelines for NOAs is not very helpful :/


----------



## BoulderOaks

Phew, 3 hours of studying got me through the first 3 chapters...so much for my goal of 10 lol! Well, I'm calling it a night and will just have to finish studying tomorrow.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night! I guess I'll have to finish this job myself...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wonder why jill isn't here..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And Sydney never said good night...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And a quote from one of my all time favorite movies!! " 'Cause I'm all alone! There's no one here beside me!" sang in a donkey voice :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## BoulderOaks

Ok hang on I'm gonna stick around to see this to 20,000 haha


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! Not alone!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## BoulderOaks

My life won't feel complete until we make it!! It was driving me nuts when I tried to close my eyes and go to bed


----------



## BoulderOaks

Well, finally had a chance to drink a glass of the milk I wanted earlier. Yum.  But I wish it was goat or sheep milk... No more till next year :/


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:fireworks::wahoo::stars::fireworks:
:stars:WE DID IT!:cheers:
:fireworks::wahoo::stars::fireworks:


----------



## BoulderOaks

Hahaha!!! We CA folks are awesome!!  :fireworks:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha sorry it took me forever to get my iPod to load all those smilies!

I know, I'm gonna be so sad when I dry my doe up... But at the same time happy I dnt have to go milk after work anymore lol!


----------



## BoulderOaks

Ok, good night now, my day is officially accomplished :wave:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Idk what happened to my last fireworks... Oh well..

Night!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## BoulderOaks

Oh man that's true. No milking every day though feels weird at first. I feel like my day is just...wrong.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol ya.. But I'll enjoy the break once I get used to not feeling like I'm late for milking :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Gooood morning! 

I'm still in bed... The goats are probably ticked off :lol:


----------



## ThreeHavens

First day of training up front, at the counter.  Wish me well and send me prayers!


----------



## BoulderOaks

Morning!! It's still dark out here, so mine are not expecting food yet.  I hate Mondays and Wednesdays because I have to get up early to go to Biology class :/


----------



## nchen7

you'll do great Danielle!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good luck Danielle! Your going to do wonderful!  :hug: sending prayers


----------



## ariella42

You'll do wonderfully, Danielle! Good luck!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Sorry I didn't stay up with ya, Dee. I had to go to bed.


----------



## Emzi00

It's really cold outside so I ran up the driveway and now I think I may die. :lol: I need some inspiration to get in shape.


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol: Let your goats loose and chase them around :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I did that yesterday, my dog started chasing them and it scared the crap out of Ellie. :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol: I'm cold... And tired... And bored...


----------



## Emzi00

Alright, so grab a bunch of blankets and pillows, I'll bring a lighter, and we'll make a campfire and tell stories. :greengrin:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Sounds good


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, I have food now, sorry for leaving. What kind of stories you want?


----------



## NubianFan

It is october... Scary stories of course. I want my golden arm... I want my golden arm...


----------



## Emzi00

Nahh... no thanks. :lol: I don't need anymore nightmares, thank you.


----------



## NubianFan

Lol


----------



## NubianFan

I'll tell you the scariest story of all time. There once was a girl in Michigan who had lovely young alpine goats. One night she went to bed and slept fitfully it was as if her goats were calling her. She sprang from her bed and rushed outside to see what the problem could be. Only to find three happy, healthy NIGERIAN goats contentedly munching om their hay.


----------



## Emzi00

I would be more concerned about there only being three goats than them being Nigerians. :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Why? Don't you only have three?


----------



## mayia97420

wow caught up twice in 24 hours.


----------



## Scottyhorse

She's got 4, including her wether


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Okay, I have food now, sorry for leaving. What kind of stories you want?


Any


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Lurking... Just lurking...


----------



## NubianFan

Oh I forgot about that wether boy


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Any


So I took a test in biology the other day, and the one question was something about how science and society work together, but how science couldn't solve all of society's problems because science has (fill in the blank.) I wrote "no Jesus."


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I hate having to trim my buck's front hooves this time of year. (Being that their legs are yellow and all.) :|


----------



## COgoatLover25

Haven't seen you on here for awhile Patrick  :wave:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

It has been a while, hasn't it? :smile:

Nice to see you all again.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Patrick!! Long time no see!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So I got my sweatshirt today.. It doesn't look too bad, but that no 'and' and commas is gonna bug me!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, last time you were on I think we were all talking about how we hated rain :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> So I got my sweatshirt today.. It doesn't look too bad, but that no 'and' and commas is gonna bug me!!


Diary goats? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh SHOOT! >_< ugh!! I can't believe they didn't catch that! Ugh!! Or me for that matter.. I just got home from work.. My mom picked it up..


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> So I got my sweatshirt today.. It doesn't look too bad, but that no 'and' and commas is gonna bug me!!


Nice! :smile:

I wonder what a La-Nubian would look like? :think: :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They look absolutely ADORABLE!  hehe!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> They look absolutely ADORABLE!  hehe!


I'd have to take your word for it. :wink: :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

See, adorable!!


----------



## margaret

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> See, adorable!!


EEEEK It's SOOO CUTE!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> So I got my sweatshirt today.. It doesn't look too bad, but that no 'and' and commas is gonna bug me!!


What bugs me more than that ^ and the typo is that Nubians are last 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> What bugs me more than that ^ and the typo is that Nubians are last
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


That bothers me the very least :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

If it could control it's ears, you'd have to call that goat a bird! Up, up, and awaaaaaaay!!! :slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I can see how much you love Nubians.... I'll just go ahead and take all yours off your hands 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Well I can see how much you love Nubians.... I'll just go ahead and take all yours off your hands
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I like Nubians, but I like other breeds too, guess I'm not that bias :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

HappyCaliGoats said:


> What bugs me more than that ^ and the typo is that Nubians are last


What bothers me even more than that is that "Nigerian Dwarf" and "Dairy Goats" are in the same sentence.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I had better get going now. Have an early goodnight, everyone. :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

margaret said:


> EEEEK It's SOOO CUTE!!!






HappyCaliGoats said:


> What bugs me more than that ^ and the typo is that Nubians are last
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Haha!! Actually, my mom told him the order to put them in 



Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> If it could control it's ears, you'd have to call that goat a bird! Up, up, and awaaaaaaay!!! :slapfloor:


Hahaha!!! Tis true!



HappyCaliGoats said:


> Well I can see how much you love Nubians.... I'll just go ahead and take all yours off your hands
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Umm... NO!  my floppy eared goaties!! Mine!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is Sidney still here?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> What bothers me even more than that is that "Nigerian Dwarf" and "Dairy Goats" are in the same sentence.


Hater!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh sorry Skyla, I meant I was gonna take Lindsey's Nubians cuz she didn't care 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Oh sorry Skyla, I meant I was gonna take Lindsey's Nubians cuz she didn't care
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I never said I didn't care :lol: But only if you replace them with any goat I want :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Naw I'll just replace them with some stupid cats 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I don't like cats


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> Hater!


Heck yeah I am!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Heck yeah I am!


Too bad I can't say anything bad about Alpines back :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> What bothers me even more than that is that "Nigerian Dwarf" and "Dairy Goats" are in the same sentence.


:roll:



Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I had better get going now. Have an early goodnight, everyone. :wave:


Goodnight Patrick :wave:



HappyCaliGoats said:


> Oh sorry Skyla, I meant I was gonna take Lindsey's Nubians cuz she didn't care
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Oh, well that you can do  lol! She's far closer anyway! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Scottyhorse said:


> Sorry I didn't stay up with ya, Dee. I had to go to bed.


Where's my pix??? 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## margaret

COgoatLover25 said:


> Too bad I can't say anything bad about Alpines back :lol:


Why not?


----------



## COgoatLover25

margaret said:


> Why not?


Cause I'm not good at thinking of insults :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

margaret said:


> Why not?


Because Alpines are the best.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Because Alpines are the best.


Haha!! That's funny!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Uh oh, breed argument :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! :lol:


----------



## margaret

Emzi00 said:


> Because Alpines are the best.


Very true.


----------



## margaret

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Haha!! That's funny!


It is a fact, it's not funny.


----------



## margaret

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f187/what-your-favorite-dairy-breed-172028/


----------



## margaret

i have to go milk now, have a nice breed argument for me to read when I get back


----------



## Emzi00

Where's Lindsey? I want bacon...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well not much to argue about, everyone knows Nubians are the cutest and funniest and have the best tasting creamy milk!! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Here :wave: Have some virtual bacon :lol: Enjoy


----------



## Emzi00

I'm just really hungry.


----------



## COgoatLover25

You're always hungry :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I wonder why.


----------



## COgoatLover25

lol, I stubbed my toe on my brother's anvil ...:veryangry:


----------



## thegoatgirl

Lindsey, we both stub our toes on our sibling's junk...:lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Lurking... Just lurking...


PAT!! :hug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Pix!!!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

It was cold and cloudy today :/ I didn't want to give him a bath since I don't have a blower yet. I will tomorrow if the weather is decent. If not tomorrow, I will friday, cause I have to give Ellie a bath too before she goes on her date


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wah! I want cute Pygmy buck!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

He'll be even cuter with a bath and hoof trim  And another dose or two of copper...


----------



## sassykat6181

How's this for cute?!?!?!


----------



## mayia97420

OMG I love that Mancha X kids - cute little curly ears - I want one


----------



## Scottyhorse

That's very cute Katrina


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Gosh flipping dang it!!!! :hair: :GAAH: :wallbang: Three does are all in heat tonight, however I'm not happy that one of them is.... :angry: 
There's Babette.... Biagia.... and MOON!!! :GAAH: What a jerk! Nooo we can't cycle in September when we always do to let you know we didn't settle, we have to drag it out! :angry:


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> How's this for cute?!?!?!


AHHH!!! I need to kiss him!!!



mayia97420 said:


> OMG I love that Mancha X kids - cute little curly ears - I want one


Me too!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

So, something got into Gunner and he thought it would be _totally _fine to walk over to my glass of milk and drink it, while I was sitting right there! :?:


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Got my nails all snazzy for the fair


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> :lol:


Hahah! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Will y'all say a quick prayer tonight that the people will fix my sweatshirt, and possibly even have it done before I have to leave Friday? Would be so wonderful!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I just knocked this other glass of milk over onto the carpet....


----------



## NubianFan

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I had better get going now. Have an early goodnight, everyone. :wave:


PATRICK!!!!!! You didn't even WAIT for me to say hi!!! Sheesh I never thought I would do this but, you are grounded.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol Sydney!


Oohh! Patrick, You in trouble!! :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

Hey guys guess what we saw tonight appropriate for halloween Mwa ha ha ha


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> I just knocked this other glass of milk over onto the carpet....


Don't cry over spilled milk :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Leslie! You are almost to 10,000 posts!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Hey guys guess what we saw tonight appropriate for halloween Mwa ha ha ha


Bigfoot?


----------



## NubianFan

Scottyhorse said:


> Leslie! You are almost to 10,000 posts!


That's because I am awesome! :leap:


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Bigfoot?


And it would only be appropriate my 10,000th post contain Bigfoot but no that isn't what we saw. We saw two tarantulas crossing the road.

and another animal that might have been Bigfoot but was probably a cougar or a wolf it wasn't a deer because it had front facing eyes and it was large and tall. and we also saw a buck deer with a nice rack and a terrapin crossing the road.

Oh and my 10,000th post has to say something about my Crush too, (notice you have never seen Bigfoot and my Crush in a room together) But anyway I spent the evening talking to my Crush.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Did you squish those nasty crawlers?! *shudders*

Sounds like a fun day!

And a perfect ending


----------



## NubianFan

Naw I hate spiders but I thought they were interesting. Plus they were crossing the road on this road that is about 3 miles from my house so I really don't care if they are hanging around over there or not.


----------



## NubianFan

I sort of told him Skyla


----------



## NubianFan

Are you going to bed right now? If you aren't I will PM


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They needed to die!!


Eek!!
Send a PM away!!


----------



## NubianFan

Should have sent hopefully


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Got it!


----------



## Scottyhorse

oooh! Leslie! Sounds great :greengrin:


----------



## NubianFan

A cat just touched me with her fur and I didn't know she was there and I nearly jumped through the roof.


----------



## NubianFan

Sydney I didn't say it in so many words but It wasn't really a hint either it was pretty obvious. He didn't run screaming from the building so I take that as a good sign. :laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> Sydney I didn't say it in so many words but It wasn't really a hint either it was pretty obvious. He didn't run screaming from the building so I take that as a good sign. :laugh:


:leap::fireworks::wahoo::stars::cheers:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Got my nails all snazzy for the fair


Love the color!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Love the color!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I thought it was a good pick for a fall fair  I normally wear some crazy blue or pink or orange, but I like this one when I want something not so wild  lol! Or a soft blue, pink or grey


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I like crazy orange or pink!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me too :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Well I am going to have to get in the bed, night all.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NIght Leslie!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

night Leslie :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Goodnight Leslie.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, now that Moon has been rebred... I should be having kids 150 days from now... she is going to be absolutely obese, she's been getting grain this entire time :slapfloor: 
Soooo, if Clarice settled, she'll kid first out of the alpines. If she doesn't settle... and Moon doesn't settle again,, I'm going to have to turn to Nehru and say he got his dads bad genes :|


----------



## Scottyhorse

I feel sorry for you Lacie :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sydney.. I can't wait for those pix!!! You should feel sorry for me! And my buck cuz he only has one doe to date this year lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

What does your Pygmy buck look like? I don't I've ever seen him...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya Sydney, how about some of those old copper deficient pix? I'm sure he's still cute! How old is he?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> I feel sorry for you Lacie :lol:


I _guess_ it's ok though, their names will fit for the year they'll be born in... but watch them be bucks! :lol:
I went out tonight, Emma was a no show though. Seriously, I actually go to a saloon and she's nowhere to be found. Good thing they had steaks! :lol:

I absolutely reek of buck right now though, and so does Moon  she actually has pee on her rump and sides that hasn't dried yet, and boy is she fragrant! :lol:
It was terrible how I found out :lol: I was leading Nehru by to tease the other does, and instantly, in this order, Biagia, Moon, and Babette were at the fence, talking to him and all in perfect synch, flagging their tails off!  ....floosies..... :lol:

When Moon started flagging I about had a meltdown :ROFL: As soon as I saw that I was yelling at her "No, no, no NO!!! Not YOU!" :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no! Geeze! Now I'm worried, I hope the doe I lease takes to that kastdemur buck cuz I won't be able to bring her back up there..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Here's an old picture of him, sporting a slight clip. Super crappy picture of him. I think he is about 7, but has nooo signs of slowing down :lol: He looks so awkward. His name is Napoleon


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh goodness, he looks like he doesn't have a neck :slapfloor: I assure you he does


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I don't know what the heck now, she's acting like she's going into labor. .. discharge, arched up and pushing.
I swear if she wasnt in heat, and is aborting now... :hair:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! His name is Napoleon?!?! That's perfect I want him!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So Sydney.. I'm sur enough know people that come to CA... SEND HIM HERE! My doe is desperate lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well I don't know what the heck now, she's acting like she's going into labor. .. discharge, arched up and pushing.
> I swear if she wasnt in heat, and is aborting now... :hair:


Oh no... Would it really work that fast? And how long till the kids were really due?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Dee, if we can find transportation and decide to stop breeding the Pygmies, I would send him your way  It would be great to send him to a place that I know would take really good care of him. His kind of obnoxious right now.. He's in rut. So he flirts with us a bit, but he's not aggressive. And he'll play chase with you if you start a game  It's so funny.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well better than my Nubia buck turning to "flirt" with us... I put him in his place real quick! He's too big for that nonsense.. 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> Oh no... Would it really work that fast? And how long till the kids were really due?


I have no idea... she would be due on dec 7th, so like 59 days from now.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I got this cute bear for my Bday... I really like him!!! He's so cuddly!








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Well better than my Nubia buck turning to "flirt" with us... I put him in his place real quick! He's too big for that nonsense..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


He really only blubbers and sneezes at us.. But I think most bucks do that to everything :lol: My Nigerian buck will chase the chickens around, trying to flirt with them, then wondering why they are so afraid of him  And I am 99% positive he will be for sale, I just need to make myself say it out loud :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I have no idea... she would be due on dec 7th, so like 59 days from now.


Oh darn.. I was thinking she was due sooner for some reason.. Hoping the kids would be viable even if she kidded early...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Alright, I need to go to bed. Bout to fall asleep. Goodnight Dee  That bear is really cute  We can talk more about Napoleon tomorrow. 
Good luck with Moon tonight Lacie.. :hug:

Quick question tho - why can everyone else but me pull off a denim jacket with jeans, but me?? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks Sydney. She seems to be calming down, I don't know whether or not she really was in heat. Several signs said yes, while others said no.
She was flagging like crazy, talking to him, mounting the other does, rubbing on him when I put her in with him, little bit of redness back there. She let him mount about 3-4 times, and then she started running from him, and trying to beat him up. Little while later was when she started acting like she was having contractions, then starting pushing with each one, and some goop came out. She checked her sides a few times, so I think she may actually be pregnant and has some hormones going crazy right now.
She was bred at about 7-7:30ish and started the pushing thing at about 9:30.

I don't know, nothing I can really do. I really did think she was pregnant, she's deep and fairly wide already. :shrug: 
So I'll just hope she doesn't abort anything if she was pregnant. If she doesn't, I will definitely know what due date to go by since the breedings are almost exactly 3 months apart.


----------



## goathiker

Sperm has a chemical in it that softens the cervix. Maybe if fooled her body temporarily?


----------



## Chadwick

Hey people


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Hey chad!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Chadwick

Had a swollen face on Sofie yesterday, I think she got stung by a bee, or wasp.

Her upper lip and cheek were about 1inch thick! She looked super parrot mouthed, even her palet in the upper mouth was swollen all up.

Vet gave me two syringes of meds that knocked it down to normal in about two hours or so.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Glad she's better I am about to be at the high school and i dont work today but i have a varsity volleyball game today so I will read up on TGS around 6:30-7:00


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Poor baby! Glad she's doing better though 

Ugh... I don't know why I'm so tired!!! :/ I'm like fighting to stay awake lol!


----------



## ariella42

Hey Chad! How's your back?

Poor Sofie  I'm glad she's feeling better now!


----------



## mayia97420

Hi Chad, poor Sofie


----------



## ThreeHavens

Oh no! Poor Sofie. Poor you having to worry about that. :hug:


----------



## nchen7

poor Sophie! next time, if you're in a pinch, Benadryl works too. I'm not sure the dose, but that's a good med to have in the medicine kit... hope she feels better! poor thing...


----------



## nchen7

Danielle, how was your first day??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok, so they can't fix my sweater right away...  bit he said I can't wear it and what not and then he can fix it... He said it will take him 2+hrs to pull just the two letters and then he would have to put them back in, and it would set pretty behind on all his other orders (which I get) 
So, question is, do I wear it or no?!? Lol! I think it will look stupid...


----------



## ksalvagno

Don't wear it. Get it fixed first.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's what I'm figuring.. It just looks too stupid :lol: so, I'll bring it in on Tuesday after I get back, or see if my mom will bring it in tomorrow...
Kinda bummed though 
I'll see if I can get him to put an 'and' or & in between the last two breeds too


----------



## ariella42

I agree; get it fixed before you wear it. Diary instead of Dairy isn't exactly a minor detail. Unless your goats like writing journals :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hahah!! That's what my mom said (she was like no one will notice right?! Lol!) she said maybe they like diaries! :lol:


----------



## ThreeHavens

nchen7 said:


> Danielle, how was your first day??


Thankfully not my first day on the job, but it was my first behind the counter! It was a slow day so it was perfect to get started on. 



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ok, so they can't fix my sweater right away...  bit he said I can't wear it and what not and then he can fix it... He said it will take him 2+hrs to pull just the two letters and then he would have to put them back in, and it would set pretty behind on all his other orders (which I get)
> So, question is, do I wear it or no?!? Lol! I think it will look stupid...


I would wait to wear it too.


----------



## nchen7

ThreeHavens said:


> Thankfully not my first day on the job, but it was my first behind the counter! It was a slow day so it was perfect to get started on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's what I meant :lol: glad it was a slow day, and I knew you'd be doing great!
Click to expand...


----------



## ThreeHavens

Anxiety's really a tough thing when it comes to new stuff. It's hard to tell myself I'll do well when my mind is clutching onto anything that could go wrong. But thus far everything's really been fantastic.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks guys 

Glad your day went well yesterday Danielle!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ThreeHavens said:


> Anxiety's really a tough thing when it comes to new stuff. It's hard to tell myself I'll do well when my mind is clutching onto anything that could go wrong. But thus far everything's really been fantastic.


Oh I know what you mean!! I'm the same way!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Woot!! My Brookie Cookie is in heat!  hopefully my mother will let me breed her!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Here's the story of my life, I don't wanna go to work today!! Wahh! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

Sounds like the story of my like right now, too, Dee :lol:


----------



## nchen7

Dee, do you want to bang on the drum all day??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nchen7 said:


> Dee, do you want to bang on the drum all day??


Not sure what that means?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wonder if I would be happier with a night job.. I seem to be more awake at night..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't wanna go either Dee lol!! 
I have SO much to do here to get ready for tomorrow!


----------



## ariella42

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Not sure what that means?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


It's part of the lyrics from a song.

I don't want to work
I want to bang on the drum all day
Read more: Todd Rundgren - Bang The Drum All Day Lyrics | MetroLyrics 
​


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I just feel like if I were at work less my house wouldn't be so dirty... I mean, I have days off but I'm so fired from working all week that I'm just drained and I don't get anything done.. And after yesterday, I'm thinking it's emotional stress too, not just physical.. (we had to put one of my favorite patients to sleep yesterday...)


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Galaxy, my quiet Nubian, is crying this morning.. I think she woke up on the wrong side of the pen... Or I guess she could be in heat..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

it's a song!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well... this is still one big guessing game, Moon has continued to act like she's in heat. :GAAH: I'm sending blood off in about a week to see if she is pregnant from the first time. Just take the guessing out of it.


----------



## Scottyhorse

You should have done that in the first place 

Carolina was in heat a couple days ago. She sure is showing her age though


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, under normal circumstances, I wouldn't have to :lol: I've never sent blood in for a pregnancy check, ever! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Guys, I feel like I'm forgetting stuff for tomorrow for the fair! :/ ugh!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My B-Complex is expired by a year.. Is it still safe to give? I just figure it won't be as potent... ?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm not sure on that one, I'm not one to really give expired stuff, Jill would know though. Or for $5 you can just get another bottle, better safe than sorry.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, under normal circumstances, I wouldn't have to :lol: I've never sent blood in for a pregnancy check, ever! :lol:


:shock::lol: That's funny.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm not sure on that one, I'm not one to really give expired stuff, Jill would know though. Or for $5 you can just get another bottle, better safe than sorry.


It's far more then $5 here! Lol! I don't NEED to give it... Was just gonna give it to them before we left.. But they will be fine without it too


----------



## COgoatLover25

It's raining here ...


----------



## Scottyhorse

I have to figure out what to wear to the concert tonight :shock:


----------



## Emzi00

Sydney, birthday suit. 

So I got my hair to curl. Pencil, flat iron, and lots of hair spray. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So that's what you were doing when you stood me up last night at the Owl! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, it took me a while, I have thick hair. :lol: And if we're going to do illegal stuff together, both parties need to be informed on when..


----------



## NubianFan

Pencil?????


----------



## Emzi00

Yep, a pencil. :lol: It worked really well.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

meet me at the lampost.... 2:53am, your time...


----------



## Emzi00

Only if you buy me food....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Then I hope you like steak :lol: Bring a coat....


----------



## Emzi00

I love steak. :lol: Geeze, what are you, my mother? I don't need a coat....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Stan.... who the heck is Stan? :ROFL: Criminal coat, Emma


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Now you fix it :slapfloor: But I saw what you said.... Stan, huh? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Stupid auto correct.... I don't know, who is Stan? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Whoever he is, your names don't quite roll off the tongue together :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I need to find a Stan and marry him now... :slapfloor: You know any Stans?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know a few, but they're like in their 40's :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

That's a bit too old... :lol: Have any friends or family you can convince to rename their son Stan?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Blah, I'm bored, been working on this today.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> That's a bit too old... :lol: Have any friends or family you can convince to rename their son Stan?


:chin: Maybe...


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Blah, I'm bored, been working on this today.


:applaud: Cool!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :chin: Maybe...


Just remember, you must be pretty special if I'm willing to let you set me up with someone. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Just remember, you must be pretty special if I'm willing to let you set me up with someone. :lol:


They're mostly blonde boys though, that ok? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

That's fine, I don't really have a type. :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emma, I think I will wear clothes to the concert 

How did you use a pencil to help curl your hair?


----------



## Emzi00

Good idea. :lol:

Wrap your hair around the pencil and then take the flat iron, and voila! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I just use a curing wand on the hottest setting :lol: It kinda works... :slapfloor:

Gunna go take a shower.


----------



## nchen7

You can curl your hair with a flatiron too. Start close to your scalp, tilt the flatiron at an angle, and pull trough. You can play with the angle to get the curl size you want. I was able to get my hair to stay curly longer with a flatiron than a curling iron...


----------



## Chadwick

For critter carnival Kat


----------



## sassykat6181

Nice!!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Who are you going to see, Sydney? 

I've been on a music kick lately, since there's nobody home to talk to these days :lol:


----------



## mayia97420

Nice work Chad
Yep everyone is leaving me here alone on Saturday. Me the horses, goats, cats, dogs, rabbits, and chickens. lol


----------



## nchen7

I think the new neighbour in our floor decided to leave cardboard boxes in the hallway. I had to write a not on a sticky and post it on the elevator. I mean...take your freaking garbage to the DISPOSAL area. lazy people! ARGH! new people takes so long to train!


----------



## NubianFan

Emma you don't want a Stan. And Lacie I love that saloon's sign, have you actually been there? Is the place any good because I want to go there now?
Sydney please where clothes to the concert. Mayia I am sorry you are being left alone, Skyla don't wear a shirt about journaling goats to the fair get it fixed. Danielle congrats on your first day at the counter going well, Ni, you are more talented than I, and Chad nice work.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Emma you don't want a Stan. And Lacie I love that saloon's sign, have you actually been there? Is the place any good because I want to go there now?


Yes I have been there!!! :lol: It's uptown from where I live, I go there every now and then.


----------



## NubianFan

Is it any good? Atmosphere good or creepy? I want to go now.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Really good food, and it's like eating in a low key, yet fancy bar


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

http://www.owlgrillandsaloon.com/photos/gallery/photogallery/


----------



## NubianFan

That sounds cool, now I REALLY want to go.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, if you ever come to CA 

In other news... I love it when we get money  We're having lasagna tonight :drool: :yum:


----------



## NubianFan

You cook it yourself though don't you?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Most the time I do, but DH picked one up on his way home  Good none the less :yum:


----------



## NubianFan

Do you live in the northern part, cuz I might could make that happen when I go see my nephew and Jill. (Jill is putting away the good china right now and. going WHAT that weirdo is coming HERE!) LOL


----------



## NubianFan

Do you make traditional lasagna?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pretty much, yeah. At lot of lasagna is too watery for my taste, so I like to make it with a thick sauce, and of course a lot of cheese.


----------



## NubianFan

I just know some people make their own variations like bbq lasagna and so on


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Teehee!! That post just made me laugh Leslie  

I won't be wearing it  it's staying home in my room lol! 

Well, I'm headed to bed, probably won't get on tomorrow, so I'll talk to you all on Monday when I get home from the fair


----------



## COgoatLover25

Talk about a lot of brisket :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Talk about a lot of brisket :lol:


That just looks so strange!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> Talk about a lot of brisket :lol:


I have seen her before  That's Bris


----------



## Trickyroo

Hi guys , just passing through  
Dang , now i know where the brisket is on a goat ! :wahoo:
I'll be critiquing in no time :lol::shock:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I have seen her before  That's Bris


Who? I just searched for "goats" and the pic came up


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I forget who, but somebody on here owns here... I can find it if it really matters. But that does name is Bris, I remember that much:lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

You have a better memory than me then :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Trickyroo said:


> Hi guys , just passing through
> Dang , now i know where the brisket is on a goat ! :wahoo:
> I'll be critiquing in no time :lol::shock:


Hey Laura! How are you doing?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> You have a better memory than me then :lol:


I know :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, cause I just told you  :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

Im hurtin  My back has been giving me a lot of trouble , couldnt sit at the computer for long , so i haven't been on much 
Miss you guys ! Ive been going to the chiropractor and boy does that hurt ! Its going to hurt for a while , till I'm stretched out , but dang i scream like nobody's business when he touches me , lol.
He said basically I'm a wreck  

How's everyone doing ?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Laura, hope your back feels better soon :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh geez! Hope your back is better soon!

I'm doing alright, getting breeding season sorted out  Puppies to play with, horses to chase, cows to wag a finger at, the usual :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

You still in love with your tiny heifer?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> You still in love with your tiny heifer?


Yes :greengrin:


----------



## ThreeHavens

I'm so sorry about your back, Laura!  That sucks.


----------



## NubianFan

I gotta give this Dale person credit, he sure knew how to keep you from stabbing him with rusty forks. LOL


----------



## NubianFan

It seems like we've all been having back trouble.... I wonder what the heck that is about, at any rate feel better Laura!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Rest up and feel better soon Laura :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok, I really got to go to bed now! :lol: 6am will come quickly  night all :wave:


----------



## Trickyroo

Thanks guys  Ya'll been having back trouble too ? It does really stink ! When my back goes , it means my legs are ten times worse and I cannot sit or stand or lay down too much. Its plain torture cause you can't relieve it , grrrrrrr. Im not looking forward to having my other labrum removed either. I had more issues after i had the other one removed ,so i don't see the point of it. And it means i have to stay off that leg for 8 weeks , impossible to do around here. 

You know , when i was at the chiro today , a guy came in ands was talking to the receptionist. I didn't turn around till i had to sign for the credit card….this guy was in such bad shape , i mean , i felt terrible and out of place to complain about my pain when this guy looked as if he was hit by a truck twice ! My Grandma always said , " there's always someone else in worse shape then you ". That is so true , isn't it ?


----------



## Trickyroo

Sleep well Skyla  Safe trip , have fun !


----------



## NubianFan

Night Skyla


----------



## NubianFan

I hurt mine on a fair ride. But I am better now, Dee hurt hers picking up something I can't remember now what and Chad hurt his working at the camp again can't remember exactly what he did and Jill was laying in the floor to make hers better, and seems like someone else had issues... 
But I do things like tonight when I picked up two bucks and threw them over the fence rather than try to lead them LOL. They aren't light anymore either I'd guess at least 80 pounds...


----------



## Trickyroo

Wow , everyone here is a cripple like me right now !
Geez , thats terrible , i hope ya'll feel better soon 
Yeah , picking up the bucks probably wasnt a good idea 
I do those kinds of things too , instead of asking for help , which in fact no one here to help me anyways , so i end up just getting things done on my own. Probably why i have a bad back since i was a teenager. 
Im thick headed and when i want something done , that means i want it done now , lol. Im digging my own grave


----------



## Trickyroo

Anyone here willing to go over to the thread "Kid down , need advice" ?


----------



## NubianFan

I am actually okay now, but I thought I a hauled a 80 something pound squirming buckling over a 4 and a half foot fence, this isn't the smartest idea I have ever had. But it was dark, and I was tired and it was quick. Pipsqueak had to be a drama queen and throw too big of a fit to be plopped over, he kept slinging his head and he has those dreaded horns, so I had to drag his silly behind. I bet it irks him when he thinks he is all manly buck to be dragged around by a 5'4" woman.....


----------



## Trickyroo

Thats good your feeling better  I most likely would have done the same thing you did , lol. We think alike , lol. 
ROFL , yeah , he will probably have a complex now after you dragging him , lolol.. Poor guy , lol.. But those horns are dangerous , so it was a good call for sure , he'll get over it , lol.


----------



## NubianFan

I looked at the kid down thread but I really don't have any suggestions. I'd rather more experienced hands help her.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh well , I'm off to bed guys , i can't sit here anymore or i won't be able to get up , lol.
I wasnt sure about the aspirin dose with a baby or even if it would be a good idea , so i just wanted ya'll to go over to the "kid down , need advice" thread to see if you could help. Didn't want to leave her without getting some answers from others who are more experienced


----------



## Trickyroo

Yeah , i know , its a tough situation  I felt a bit helpless.
But thanks for checking it out for me Leslie


----------



## NubianFan

Night Laura, I am on my way to bed too Night everyone


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm so tired... I might actually go to bed early tonight!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw.. Night guys.. Y'all leave when I get here  those posts didn't load for some reason..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

Sweet dreams everyone


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Bye Laura! I hope you find help with you kid.. Wish I knew how to help you..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie and Laura


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill! I feel like you haven't been chatting much lately..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh Laura, just went to the first post and saw its not your kid.. So nice of you to be so concerned


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Oh Laura, just went to the first post and saw its not your kid.. So nice of you to be so concerned
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Awww , thanks  Yeah , i feel sorta responsible i guess , having posted to it , i feel bad just leaving her. But thanks for the well wishes


----------



## Trickyroo

goathiker said:


> G'Night Leslie and Laura


Jill !!!! Can you check out the thread "kid down , need advice" ?
She could really use someone with your knowledge ! Lacie is there too .
This baby is in bad shape.


----------



## goathiker

I think babies worst problem is starvation from going blind.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why did she go blind? Here eyes look so sad..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Either her lower lashes are turned under or she has a vitamin A & D deficiency.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Poor kid
I hate when sickness happens in kids. They do nothing to the world, while they get sick and die because of the world and God.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I hope she can get some vit a&d and help her out! If that's it..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I doubt God has much to do with it. He doesn't meddle in the affairs of men. It is up to us to help ourselves as much as possible.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well, Randy Houser concert was really fun  The car ride there and back was almost as fun as the concert though :lol:


----------



## nchen7

NubianFan said:


> It seems like we've all been having back trouble.... I wonder what the heck that is about, at any rate feel better Laura!


I have a theory. assuming there's been to previous trauma.... people now have terrible posture and spend too much time sitting. do to this, certain muscles are shortened and weakened (hamstrings, psoas, abdominal, etc). all those muscles keep your lower back safe. when we have terrible muscles, then try to bend over the wrong way (from the spine vs from the hip), we end up stretching the muscles around our spine would shouldn't be stretched. keep doing, that, and you have a vulnerable spine, and eventually, maybe, herniated disc in your lumbar region.

and I've seen this in a lot of bodies while teaching and doing yoga. people bend from the back, and you can SEE those back muscles stretching where they're not supposed to be stretched.

Laura, I hope your back feels better soon. I've thrown my back out once (before knowing all these things about having a healthy back), and it's a terrible feeling.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And we're off!! Everyone is packed in and ready to go! 
Talk to you all later  :wave: wish us luck!


----------



## ariella42

Ni, that's part of why I sit on an exercise ball at work. I'm still sitting all day, but at least it forces me to sit up straight and helps keep my core muscles in shape.


----------



## ThreeHavens

At my candy store job, I am standing most of the time. I actually like it. I thought it would be hard to stand most of the day but although my feet are sore afterwards, it feels good on the rest of me.


----------



## ariella42

Danielle, just make sure you wear good shoes or get good insoles. My husband trashed his feet with years of jobs where he had to stand on hard surfaces all day because he wore shoes that were either worn out or didn't have enough support to begin with.


----------



## ariella42

By the way, I got a gig doing contract work for another firm handling home equity closings! It's not going to pay the bills, but it will help and it might be a foot in the door with them. I also have my first real family law client coming in on Monday  I just have to figure out what to charge him now


----------



## nchen7

ariella42 said:


> Ni, that's part of why I sit on an exercise ball at work. I'm still sitting all day, but at least it forces me to sit up straight and helps keep my core muscles in shape.


that's great! hamstring stretches are good too.... just make sure you stretch the middle of the back of your thighs and not your lower back...



ariella42 said:


> Danielle, just make sure you wear good shoes or get good insoles. My husband trashed his feet with years of jobs where he had to stand on hard surfaces all day because he wore shoes that were either worn out or didn't have enough support to begin with.


good shoes are a must! and also feet strengthening exercises (yes...they exist). healthy arches = healthy feet.


----------



## nchen7

congrats on the new gig!!! getting a foot in the door is key, and networking. it'll be great!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Good morning everyone! I'm off to a late start, as usual on my days off, but it looks like its going to be a nice day! I think I'll get some hoof trimming done today. Thank God the buck doesn't need it!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Ni, any ideas how to not strain your back while trimming hooves?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

Suck in your belly, and when u can, squat instead of bending.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

When ever I try to suck in my belly I end up holding my breath.. Then I get light headed.. I need to teach myself how to breathe and suck n my belly at the same time..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Got Coup, Biagia, and Babette CIDR'd today. I expected Babette to flip out, but she took it very well, really surprised me since she doesn't like being touched back there! :lol:
So in 22 days + another 150 +- I should have three sets of Seneca grand babies 

And I also got kicked by a horse :lol: Try to be nice, give him grain, go to leave and the twit kicks me!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ahh.. What a jerk! Did you hit him with a stick?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I found another cute tiny buck! 








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ahh.. What a jerk! Did you hit him with a stick?


Oh he got his what for, he knew I was there, so it definitely was not an accident!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Where did he get ya? I hope ur ok!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Inside thigh I guess would be the proper term, lol, a bit above the knee, caught me as I was walking. Jerk! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ouch! But good thing he got the meaty part, not the knee.. Ur gonna have a big bruise though... I hope you gave him one to match.. Geeze I'm a vengeful little brat..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Good job Lacie, getting kicked is always fun.


----------



## Emzi00

So Bear is _kind of_ starting to grow a beard... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Obsidian doesn't have a beard.. When is that supposed to come???


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He's got pee all over his front legs and his face and he keeps trying to rub it on me! I have to put meds in his eye cuz he got a bunch of hay in it and messed it up... And I have to put him in a head lock to get the meds in... Eww...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

So last night on the way back from the concert, Levi got really car sick.. He rolled the window down, and puked, but he didn't lean out far enough.. So most of it went into the very back where his sister and her boyfriend were sitting :ROFL: Then he went to puke again, and Zane didn't know, so he was rolling the window up while his head was out :lol: I felt bad for Levi, it had to be embarrassing, but my word, Bonnie and Tristan's reactions were sooooooo funny :slapfloor:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Hi I'm back! You miss me?


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hello :wave:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Scottyhorse said:


> So last night on the way back from the concert, Levi got really car sick.. He rolled the window down, and puked, but he didn't lean out far enough.. So most of it went into the very back where his sister and her boyfriend were sitting :ROFL: Then he went to puke again, and Zane didn't know, so he was rolling the window up while his head was out :lol: I felt bad for Levi, it had to be embarrassing, but my word, Bonnie and Tristan's reactions were sooooooo funny :slapfloor:


BAHAHAHAHA! That must have been a sight! :lol:

Are you bathing my buck yet? 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> So Bear is _kind of_ starting to grow a beard... :lol:


Took him long enough! :lol:



HappyCaliGoats said:


> Obsidian doesn't have a beard.. When is that supposed to come???


Normally by 5 months they have a little bit going on.



Scottyhorse said:


> So last night on the way back from the concert, Levi got really car sick.. He rolled the window down, and puked, but he didn't lean out far enough.. So most of it went into the very back where his sister and her boyfriend were sitting :ROFL: Then he went to puke again, and Zane didn't know, so he was rolling the window up while his head was out :lol: I felt bad for Levi, it had to be embarrassing, but my word, Bonnie and Tristan's reactions were sooooooo funny :slapfloor:


:slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Obsidian is 6 months now.. He has extra skin.. No beard....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

HappyCaliGoats said:


> BAHAHAHAHA! That must have been a sight! :lol:
> 
> Are you bathing my buck yet?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I will in a few hours


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ugh! Well the doeling went fairly smooth but it is clear to me that Temperance did not have much hoof handling as a kid... Last two times I trimmed her hooves I did it on the milk stand, which didn't work out well since she kept trying to lay down and break her neck.. So this time I tried just doing it on the ground like I do with all my other goats.. Well I had her tied and somehow she came united while I was doing her back hoof and managed to turn around and stomp on my foot with her front hoof twice! It ended with her laying down moaning while I sat on her and finished the last hoof... I really need to learn not to wear flip flops...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Needless to say, now my back and my foot hurt..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh no Dee :hug: I have to trim hooves later and I am not looking forward to it :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I didn't even get to the Pygmy doe.. Nice my foot got smashed I was done. Now I gotta go get some hay! Woohoo! That will be great for my back 

Good luck Sydney! I hope you do better than I did :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Ugh I am starving and I don't feel good, I certainly don't feel like cooking, I may just make a can of soup.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just had a pb&j sandwich with that silly goober stuff! I'm sure it's bad for me but it's so good! And with a glass of cold fresh goat milk! :yum:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

*Day 31:....:greengrin:*


----------



## nchen7

HappyCaliGoats said:


> When ever I try to suck in my belly I end up holding my breath.. Then I get light headed.. I need to teach myself how to breathe and suck n my belly at the same time..


:lol: you have to breathe silly!!! just, suck it in on the exhales. not too hard. just contract your belly muscles a little.

and what did you do to your foot? when do you see the chiro next?


----------



## nchen7

Lacie, Pollyanna is just so darn CUTE!!!! love that the goats think she's a goat!


----------



## ThreeHavens

I LOVE that baby cow. <3


----------



## goathiker

Uh oh, the sky is all Mare Tail clouds and the wind is just starting a bit...I guess the Pineapple Express will be here sooner than they thought. 
Buckle down Or and WA, this could be a bumpy wet ride.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nchen7 said:


> :lol: you have to breathe silly!!! just, suck it in on the exhales. not too hard. just contract your belly muscles a little.
> 
> and what did you do to your foot? when do you see the chiro next?


I'm not going to the chiro again, I will pm you later and tell you why, he had me do an "exercise" that I was majorly not impressed with and our second session was not productive.. I can't pay him $85 a visit to not fix me and just ask me to do weird things..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

goathiker said:


> Uh oh, the sky is all Mare Tail clouds and the wind is just starting a bit...I guess the Pineapple Express will be here sooner than they thought.
> Buckle down Or and WA, this could be a bumpy wet ride.


what does that mean?!?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

On another note.. I'm so sad right now.. So my aunt is a social butterfly and we went to get hay today and one of the workers invited us to go see his animals....

Well his horses were in OK shape but there were atleast 50 other horses on the property that were skin and bones.. His goats were bony with lumps on their throats and udders.. I was so scared to touch them in fear of transferring something to my goats...

And that got me thinking.. He loads my hay! What if my goats get sick from the hay...

There were also pigs there that had skin cracking off their ears and head, a goose had a rope stuck on its leg and it was limping and nobody was doing anything... All the animals were so sad.. Especially the horses that were in tiny dark stalls..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh and the goat stomped on my foot Ni :lol: she was mad at me for trimming her hooves


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

oh....that's not good. hope those bumps aren't CL....


----------



## nchen7

danged goat! I hated getting stomped on by those hooves!


----------



## goathiker

nchen7 said:


> what does that mean?!?


Typhoon Phanfone is almost here and Vongfong is right behind her.


----------



## nchen7

oooh! got it Jill. hope it doesn't get too bad


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nchen7 said:


> oh....that's not good. hope those bumps aren't CL....


I have never seen cl in person, but idk what else it would be.. And what makes me more sad is I sold my boer to the other guy that runs the feed store and I know that they run their goats together sometimes.. So I'm sure my old boer is probably not in good shape anymore... And all the sheep and goats had runny noses.. One had a cough and a few had bad skin lesions... It just put a real damper on my day....

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh aaand.... There was a little German shepherd there that was a walking skeleton... Some people just shouldnt have animals.....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Lacie I think all your animals ever do is eat!!! Every picture is of their nose stuck in that hay feeder! LOL


----------



## nchen7

that is just sooo sad. maybe they're just low on funds and can't afford to feed their animals??? I dunno...not making excuses, but, that can happen....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nchen7 said:


> that is just sooo sad. maybe they're just low on funds and can't afford to feed their animals??? I dunno...not making excuses, but, that can happen....


He doesn't pay for his hay.. He told us that he gets it free from his work.. His horses and sheep were not thin, just the other people's horses and his sickly looking goats... He had 2 "milk" goats in a separate pen that were very well fed....

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He said he gives the goats and sheep a bale a day, which seemed reasonable to me considering the amount of goats.. I think they are just sickly..

This is why I don't leave my property.. I always what to see animals and when I go see them I end up being sad.. If I just stay here and stare at my animals I will be happy!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

I'm sorry Dee. that's just so sad....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey all :wave:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And I didn't know what to say.. What could I say? I just complimented the milk goats. I said "these goats look nice".... Oh and his skinny shaggy llama with over grown hooves.... Ugh!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And he said he was going to take some of the goats to auction cuz he didn't like hornless goats... If they didn't look like they had CL AND CAE I'd have half a mind to take them.. But not worth risking my herds health sadly..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi Lindsey, sorry you came in the middle of me ranting.. I'm just so frustrated and sad..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's partially what this thread is here for I'm sure  Sorry to hear about all those poor animals  Makes me sad also


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What would you do? I mean, these guys are kinda like friends to us now so it's not like we can call animal control... Actually his animals were the best on that property.. It was all the other horses and the pigs and that poor dog....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Is he responsible for the care of the other animals or are the boarded there and it the boarders responsibility?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

There is a pic of Ginger, the boer I sold to one of them, on my wall in the living room... Now it makes me tear up to look at her... I would rather them eat her then think that she's living like that....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No, everybody takes care of their own animals there..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He said he is looking for a new place because ppl abuse animals there and they are mean to him too.. He was talking about turning them in when he finds a new place.. I hope he does..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

You might just ask questions like "what are those lumps on those goats? Are those CL lumps, you know CL is highly contagious right? We sure don't want it to spread to us or your pretty dairy goats maybe we need to figure out what it is" Or Wow that dog is really skinny is she old or have some kind of problem? Hey did you know that Llamas hooves are too long? Is it mean, can you not trim them? That way you aren't accusing, you are calling attention to the problem, and you are educating him while making him feel like he is the expert and you are asking his opinion.


----------



## NubianFan

Oh well if it isn't his responsibility then tell him to get his caboose and his animals out of there and report their hineys.


----------



## nchen7

Dee, I know you want to help, but you can't save them all....... sad but true


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The dog isn't his, it lives there.. But I felt bad saying anything that would imply his animals weren't cared for... I'm a sissy...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Lacie I think all your animals ever do is eat!!! Every picture is of their nose stuck in that hay feeder! LOL


I'll have to take a picture when it's empty, Pollyanna goes off the deep end! :lol: she flops over, streches out along side it, lays flat, stiff legs, and gives up on the world, it's really dramatic :slapfloor: That's why it can never be empty! She returns to the world when it gets refilled :laugh:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I gotta go milk and give my goats food and love.. That will make me feel better.. I think.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'll have to take a picture when it's empty, Pollyanna goes off the deep end! :lol: she flops over, streches out along side it, lays flat, stiff legs, and gives up on the world, it's really dramatic :slapfloor: That's why it can never be empty! She returns to the world when it gets refilled :laugh:


 Geesh! Diva much???!!!??? :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So here's half of them.... :lol: at least CDT shots arent until they are ready to start kidding :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Geesh! Diva much???!!!??? :ROFL: :slapfloor:


I get tempted to let it get empty more often, but that would probably break her heart :lol: But I still love her :greengrin:


----------



## nchen7

oh Lacie, we're going to have a picture of that.


----------



## NubianFan

Dru was flagging flagging in heat this morning, so I went ahead and Put her and Pipsqueak together. She will stand for him all day but try as he might and S.T.R.E.T.C.H. as he might, he just can't reach her. So I may have to build him a ladder tomorrow. ....


----------



## nchen7

poor guy.....lol


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah he is SOOOOOO frustrated and not very happy.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

How much shorter is he? Does he need a pallet with plywood over the slats... or a hay bale? :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I either need to put her in a hole or him on hill. He is enough shorter that it makes it impossible. She is a tall nubian and he is a mini nubian but has the size of the nigerian dwarf side of him. So he is quite a bit shorter than her.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'll have to take a picture when it's empty, Pollyanna goes off the deep end! :lol: she flops over, streches out along side it, lays flat, stiff legs, and gives up on the world, it's really dramatic :slapfloor: That's why it can never be empty! She returns to the world when it gets refilled :laugh:


That reminds me of someone I know... :slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NubianFan said:


> I either need to put her in a hole or him on hill. He is enough shorter that it makes it impossible. She is a tall nubian and he is a mini nubian but has the size of the nigerian dwarf side of him. So he is quite a bit shorter than her.


My boer got bred by a nigi with no help... They flirted with each other for months then when she was finally ready she squatted so far he was able to do what he intended... 5 months later triplets lol!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I'm so tired, the equestrian team worked concessions for the homecoming game... and there was the parade too. It was at least six hours. Lacie, how are you feeling about a bedtime story? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So either Moon has REALLY twitchy insides on the right side, or there is babies in there onder: 

And Emma, I'm still outside, your story will have to wait about 45 minutes :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Today really opened my eyes to how beautiful my animals are. I thank God for giving my such a happy healthy herd and keeping my entire farm safe each and every day! Now I'm gonna go play with the puppies and horsee!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Oh gosh, never mind, good night. I'm whipped, can't make it that long. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Emma! Sorry my story was too depressing to be a bedtime story lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So would y'all buy hay from someone you know has sickly looking goats with lumps on them that have never been tested?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Should I make a thread about it?? Oh I think I will! I'll get many opinions! I'll just leave out some details lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I won't even buy hay from people who own sheep.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I probably would not if their animals have access to the pasture it is grown on.


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> I won't even buy hay from people who own sheep.


Just wondering, why?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I probably would not if their animals have access to the pasture it is grown on.


No his animals do not have access to the fields. But he does and he walks in the pasture with his animals then walks al offer the hay while he is loading it..........

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah I probably would not buy from him... good way to give your goats CL and Johnes, among other things.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Agreed, I wouldn't buy hay from him either...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The thing is, I have been buying hay from them for this long and didn't know about their sad goats till now and never had a problem with my goats... The neighbors hay is $4 more per bale but I know he doesn't have goats.. But how do I know the people he bought it from don't have goats?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I would buy from a feed store with a high turnout rate, not a mom and pop place. The high turnout stores need a lot of hay to keep up with demand, and they get it from growers who solely grow it, they most likely do not have sheep on their pastures.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:wallbang: we don't have big feed stores here! It's either my neighbor with the tiny tack shop / feed store or these guys with the sick goats! Or drive 30 miles and pay as much as my neighbor charges ($24/bale)....,


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Everyone here runs their market sheep on the stubble. Cl, Scrapies, and Clostridiums all come to mind.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He had sheep too


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But their fields are right on the road. I can see the fields. There are no fences and no way they could put their wild goats and sheep on those fields.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

How much do you think one red top tube will cost from a vet?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol depends who your vet is  


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't have one :lol: I was going to swing by the horse vets office (lol, they are ALL horse vets, not one livestock vet in town), and see if they had one. Shouldn't be more than $2 right?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

If they charge you more than 2 bucks you should def yell at them! We get them for free!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

HappyCaliGoats said:


> If they charge you more than 2 bucks you should def yell at them! We get them free!


No you don't. The taxpayers buy them. NOTHING is free...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So I had put some clocked chicken in the back yard for the cats and right now one of my chickens is eating it........ I'm a little disturbed right now..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Chickens are cannibals.


----------



## NubianFan

So I know it is only 10:20 in the morning but I am making one humongous pan of sour cream chicken enchiladas casserole. For an early lunch late breakfast. Just put it in the oven should be done before 11.


----------



## NubianFan

I made it different than normal so not sure how it is going to turn out.
Here is what I did.

I boiled three boneless skinless chicken breasts.
In a 13x9 inch pan I greased the pan then layered the bottom with flour tortilas.
Then I broken the cooked chicken up into bite sized pieces and put on top of the torillas.
Then I mixed two packages cream cheese, a can of cream of chicken soup, a can of cream of celery soup, some fajita seasoning and a can of diced green chilis and some of the boiling water together and heated in microwave.
I sprinkled the top of the cooked chicken with some cayenne pepper and a little bit of the fajita seasoning.
Then I poured all but about a third of the cream cheese mixture over the top. 
I layered another layer of flour tortillas.
Then I added an entire carton of sour cream to the remaining mixture and poured that over the top of the entire thing. Then I sprinkled with shredded cheddar and Monterrey jack cheese and stuck it in the oven.... yummmmm


----------



## ksalvagno

Here it is after 11. So if you feel better about it, go by my time.


----------



## NubianFan

LOL I really don't care, we haven't had breakfast and both of us has been up since 7 so it feels like lunch time to our bellies anyway.


----------



## NubianFan

I wish I could take my crush a big plate of it.


----------



## ksalvagno

Does he live far?


----------



## NubianFan

About 20-25 mins from me.


----------



## ksalvagno

That isn't bad. Is he not home? I would do it if you can.


----------



## NubianFan

:lol:


----------



## ksalvagno

Surprise him! I bet he stays home with his dog being sick.


----------



## NubianFan

anything.


----------



## NubianFan

....


----------



## NubianFan

Ok false alarm that text wasn't from him.


----------



## NubianFan

Shoot.


----------



## ksalvagno

Next time just say that you would like to bring him a plate of food. I think it is natural that he would say no to wanting anything.


----------



## glndg

I didn't mean to "like" that post. You are probably wondering, "What the heck?" I'm glad he replied, don't know why he would say no to your offer.


----------



## mayia97420

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Obsidian is 6 months now.. He has extra skin.. No beard....
> 
> My 2 LaMancha bucklings are 4.5 months old and are starting to get beards.


----------



## glndg

ksalvagno said:


> Next time just say that you would like to bring him a plate of food. I think it is natural that he would say no to wanting anything.


I did mean to like that one! I think Karen has a good point.


----------



## NubianFan

I think he said no because he doesn't want to put me to the trouble


----------



## NubianFan

....


----------



## ksalvagno

Glad he is talking to you. I always tell people I don't need anything so I don't trouble them. So I get where he is coming from. But if you ever want to push the envelope then just make a statement that you want to bring over dinner. Don't ask.


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah


----------



## ksalvagno

Yep. That is exactly what you need to do.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

mayia97420 said:


> HappyCaliGoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obsidian is 6 months now.. He has extra skin.. No beard....
> 
> My 2 LaMancha bucklings are 4.5 months old and are starting to get beards.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh just rub it in... :lol:
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
Click to expand...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You might have a girly buck :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You might have a girly buck :lol:


:lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Speaking of bucks.... I think Pipsqueak must have figured it out during the night, Dru is sick of him and he doesn't seem incredibly interested in her anymore either. I did hold her once and he was on an incline and he seemed to be doing something then fell off backwards so I think he has bred her. Daff still isn't interested in anyone and just head butted one of the bucklings all over the yard because he dared jump on her back.... He doesn't even know what he is doing but she wasn't putting up with any nonsense, so I have separated them out again.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, mark the calendar anyway  You never know, where there's a will, there's a way 

I think I'll be sending blood in on Monday to biotracking. I'm going to be surprised if Moon comes back as not bred. She's so fat! :lol: In about 4 days I should know if Clarice took as well.


----------



## NubianFan

I think he bred Dru for sure, so yeah definitely marking the calendar. I don't know what to think about Daff, she could already be bred, he was after her about a month ago. Or she could just not be in heat right now. She has always been completely fearless and put up with no nonsense from anyone else.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You might have a girly buck :lol:


Well at least he's pretty :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Bucks aren't supposed to be _pretty_, they're supposed to be _handsome_


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well he's gross right now so I guess I can't call him pretty or handsome... He seems to be getting more wrinkly and more extra skin... It's gross! Is that just a rut thing or is he just gonna be like that forever now??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Rut thing, that's why pictures of bucks are never done when they are in rut.


----------



## nchen7

Leslie, next time, insist on bringing him food, and just tell him you're arriving with food.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Rut thing, that's why pictures of bucks are never done when they are in rut.


He feels like a dirty basset hound that has never been bathed... I'm glad it's just a rut thing!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Sylvie

So Emma and Lacie, guess who's toggenburgs I found on Craigslist? Shall I send you each one? 
http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/grd/4668466131.html


----------



## Ryann

Back from the show so tired and ready for bed!


----------



## goathiker

How'd you do?


Hey guys, Sunny has been seizure free completely since we changed her food.It's been more than 2 weeks since she's had one. 
We've taken ALL the dogs off that food now, just in case...


----------



## Ryann

All 9 of our goats placed in their age classes. We had the top 3 out of 9 in the 6 to 12 month class. Midnite won Jr grand champion AOP Sky was Jr reserve grand champion AOP and Snickers was Sr reserve grand champion AOP. It was a great day!


----------



## nchen7

congrats Ryann!

Jill, that's great Sunny hasn't had any seizures in 2 weeks. are they all eating totally raw now? wonder what was in the food to make her seize?


----------



## goathiker

Wow, that does sound like a great day!!


My reading suggests that it is the super high protein Ni. She's eating part raw and part a special needs, low protein, holistic food.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's awesome Jill! I'm so happy for Sunny!! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Ryann

Thanks I am exhausted but it was so worth it we had a 2 hour drive each way!


----------



## nchen7

my dog lands next week!!! I need to get some dog food after my freezer is cleared of some items saved for thanksgiving...


----------



## goathiker

My big scary Fila. She would defend the grandson to the death.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I love that dog jill! And my dogs have that same squeaky snake toy!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

That's funny, this is their second one. The Pit is hard on sqeakies


----------



## ksalvagno

That is great that Sunny hasn't had a seizure.


----------



## goathiker

Her personality is much more relaxed too.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> That's funny, this is their second one. The Pit is hard on sqeakies


Ya my little pit loves to kill the squeakers... And the big pit just likes to play with them and she gets sad when the squeakers don't work so I have to hide her special squeaky cow with 16 squeakers in it from the little guy.. He did manage to find it once and pull one.. So I guess it only has 15 squeakers now...

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## russellp

I just put my kiko buck (Moto) with my favorite alpine x boer (asswipe). I can't wait to see these kids. She is very smart, super athletic, and totally feminine. Moto, the buck, is all business, never wormed, no hoof trimming, and chooses to sleep outside in the rain. These kids will be bullet proof.














Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## russellp

It's "azz-weepey", it's French.


Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## glndg

russellp said:


> It's "azz-weepey", it's French.
> 
> Russell P. Hammonds


Yes, of course it is!:slapfloor:


----------



## russellp

Do y'all remember the azz-weepy skit from SNL starring Nicholas Cage? A classic.


Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## NubianFan

Well just got home from the concert.


----------



## goathiker

Did you have fun?


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah it was my daughter's band concert. She didn't think she would get to play though because it was supposed to be just jazz band and senior high band. She is too young to be in either officially. But her band director lets her practice after school with the jazz band and she can play all the songs, so he told me at the chili cook off fundraiser they had beforehand that he wanted her up there on stage with the Jazz band playing along. She was shocked and proud I think. she didn't bring her music because she didn't expect to play and had to look off the other saxophonists music but she still had a blast.


----------



## glndg

That's great, Leslie!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

russellp said:


> I just put my kiko buck (Moto) with my favorite alpine x boer (asswipe). I can't wait to see these kids. She is very smart, super athletic, and totally feminine. Moto, the buck, is all business, never wormed, no hoof trimming, and chooses to sleep outside in the rain. These kids will be bullet proof.
> View attachment 80153
> View attachment 80154
> 
> 
> Russell P. Hammonds


How come you don't trim his hooves? Does he not let you?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Kikos shouldn't need their hooves trimmed.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Really?? I want some kiko's then! Lol actually I had 2 before I knew anything about goats and my dumb dogs broke the fence and killed them....

Why do they not need their hooves trimmed?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

russellp said:


> Do y'all remember the azz-weepy skit from SNL starring Nicholas Cage? A classic.
> 
> Russell P. Hammonds


http://snltranscripts.jt.org/92/92ababynames.phtml


----------



## glndg

Hi Dee,
There is some discussion on Kiko hooves vs. Spanish on this thread: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f218/please-help-me-171267/index2.html#post1789325

Maybe we specific breeds or crossbreeds for each region.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well Moon gained 15lbs in the past week, I was wondering why she has been developing those handfuls of fat behind her arm pits :slapfloor: Apparently her body just now recognized she's been getting grain! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Dang it I am hurting tonight....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What's wrong?

My bruise hurts like heck today, and of course it keeps getting bumped! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

So if my mother would have actually gotten any good homecoming pictures they would be making an appearance... :lol: Had lots of fun.  So tired though!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well that's cool, glad you had fun


----------



## NubianFan

I don't know back hurting, abdomen cramping like all GET OUT and just generally bad. I am taking some ibuprofen and going to bed.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well Moon gained 15lbs in the past week, I was wondering why she has been developing those handfuls of fat behind her arm pits :slapfloor: Apparently her body just now recognized she's been getting grain! :lol:


Hey Lacie, my doe had huge handfuls of fat behind her armpits too... But I can't get any coverage over her hips/ pelvis area... Is this a dairy goat thing or do I just need to keep shoveling more grain into her??

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> Hi Dee,
> There is some discussion on Kiko hooves vs. Spanish on this thread: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f218/please-help-me-171267/index2.html#post1789325
> 
> Maybe we specific breeds or crossbreeds for each region.


I want more goats, but I don't think I like those ones.. I kinda want more pygmies! There so cute! And not as noisy as ND's

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

My Nigerians are not that noisy. When new neighbors moved in, it took them a week or two before they realized that I have goats. And other neighbors sometimes ask if I still have them.

The neighbors that share a fence with the goats just got some chickens. The goats were trying to look at them through the spaces in the wooden fence.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Vicki, I did find this cute ND doe while I was searching for a Pygmy!








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's peeing in the pic but I still think she's cute lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Here's her not peeing! I just like the other one cuz it shows her cute face!








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg! Those are two different goats! I want the peeing one! Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

The second one's head is shaped like a Llama's head.


----------



## glndg

Yup, she does have a cute face. Interesting colors too. I have a buckskin doe with some white. She has what I call a racing stripe on one of her thighs. The woman at ADGA laughed when I called it that.

Did that friend of yours get sheep yet . Or donkeys? I sent you a message about the woman with sheep.


----------



## Sylvie

Aww, she looks like my Cinni! Go take her home


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't think I got your message about sheep? No he didn't get any, I haven't seen him since that night we were talking about it


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Omg! Those are two different goats! I want the peeing one! Lol!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Could they be litter mates? The head shape is different, but the pattern on the main part of the body is similar.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wonder why she's so cheap! The only reason I looked at the ad was cuz they are so close!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Okay, well her husband said $25 each. The ewes are sheared, the rams are not. They are maybe 3-4 years old.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's cheap where are they located? How come I didn't get that message? 

And it does look a though those does are related. Same farm.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> That's cheap where are they located? How come I didn't get that message?
> 
> And it does look a though those does are related. Same farm.
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I'll pm you. Let me know if you don't get it. I'll check my sent mail to see if it went.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do you have a buck Vicki?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

When are your goats going to start kidding out Vicki?


----------



## glndg

No, no bucks. I'm sure the neighbors wouldn't like that! I plan to get them bred late for June babies. Fits with my schedule better, though I know it's not the best time for a variety of reasons.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Hey Lacie, my doe had huge handfuls of fat behind her armpits too... But I can't get any coverage over her hips/ pelvis area... Is this a dairy goat thing or do I just need to keep shoveling more grain into her??


They put weight on in the arm pit/ bottom of the first ribs, first. It will take longer to get covering over the hips and last ribs.
Some dairy does also have higher set hips, so that could be another thing.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Luckily I get the brunt of my bucks smell due to the hill we live on so I don't really have to worrie about offending the neighbors.. 




Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Well, maybe you'll have a blue eyed wether kid for me. The other would have been perfect as he would have been weaned at Christmas but, I'm patient sometimes :lol: A bottle kid would be great.


----------



## goathiker

I don't care what the neighbors think. If their dog can bark all night, my bucks can stink.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> They put weight on in the arm pit/ bottom of the first ribs, first. It will take longer to get covering over the hips and last ribs.
> Some dairy does also have higher set hips, so that could be another thing.


Ok so keep shoveling grain into her. Thanx!  she sure likes that idea! Lol why do they get it on their arm pits first? It looks gross lol!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Well, I would say chances are real good I'll get some blue - eyed boys. Going as a bottle baby would be fine.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> I don't care what the neighbors think. If their dog can bark all night, my bucks can stink.


Lol my buck can't stink enough to annoy the neighbor with the barking dog... They are across the valley but the bark echoes all the way to my house.... Almost Every night!!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Awesome, your girls are cute and flashy too.


----------



## goathiker

When this whole neighborhood of dogs goes off, it's pretty intense. Every house has at least 2 dogs, most of them big. Nobody creeps around here though, they wouldn't get away with it at all.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

There have been mountain lions in my area spotted recently.. I'm worried with the dogs sleeping inside they won't be able to smell the, if they come near and they won't be able to alert me... I hope the scent of dogs keeps those big cats away from my goats...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, that's too bad. Our Loins are hunted so, they don't come around people. 

Oh, that reminds me. Our great niece is off the ventilator...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ok so keep shoveling grain into her. Thanx!  she sure likes that idea! Lol why do they get it on their arm pits first? It looks gross lol!


Not entirely sure. Some people would argue that they are overweight when there is a fat build up in the arm pit, but I disagree, and go by the conditioning amount over the last rib.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Not entirely sure. Some people would argue that they are overweight when there is a fat build up in the arm pit, but I disagree, and go by the conditioning amount over the last rib.





goathiker said:


> Yeah, that's too bad. Our Loins are hunted so, they don't come around people.
> 
> Oh, that reminds me. Our great niece is off the ventilator...


Well I think since she's not bred yet I would like to get more weight on her before I breed her.

Yay Jill! Happy baby!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

:slapfloor: I wrote loins instead of lions...


----------



## glndg

Lacie, I've been meaning to tell you that your post about weight on does that have not freshened yet was very helpful. I was worried that mine were too heavy even though the vet said they were fine because she could feel their ribs. A person at a show also said that they tend to be heavier before they freshen, but you really spelled it out clearly. I feel so much better! Thanks.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well we knew what you meant. I was gonna ask why you were hunting loins but i decided to leave it :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> Yeah, that's too bad. Our Loins are hunted so, they don't come around people.
> 
> Oh, that reminds me. Our great niece is off the ventilator...


Soon cute! glad she is doing well ,


----------



## goathiker

My dogs are all sprawled out on my sleeping bag. Guess they approve of camping in the living room.


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> :slapfloor: I wrote loins instead of lions...


:lol::lol::slapfloor::hammer::slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> My dogs are all sprawled out on my sleeping bag. Guess they approve of camping in the living room.


Haha my dogs would love if I did that!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> Awesome, your girls are cute and flashy too.


The kid in my avatar was wethered and sold. He had a few moonspots. His dam is cute and sweet and the moonspots came from her I think. She has golden brown eyes, so I am thinking it would be good to find a blue-eyed buck for her date.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

glndg said:


> Lacie, I've been meaning to tell you that your post about weight on does that have not freshened yet was very helpful. I was worried that mine were too heavy even though the vet said they were fine because she could feel their ribs. A person at a show also said that they tend to be heavier before they freshen, but you really spelled it out clearly. I feel so much better! Thanks.


Oh, not a problem!  You always want them a little heavy before they kid opposed to a little light, because they will milk their weight off, trust me!
It's not the easiest thing in the world to put weight on a doe that is milking, because it will encourage her to milk even more if you up the grain. 
Give too much grain, and you risk acidosis, and polio, it's a fine balance.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh, not a problem!  You always want them a little heavy before they kid opposed to a little light, because they will milk their weight off, trust me!
> It's not the easiest thing in the world to put weight on a doe that is milking, because it will encourage her to milk even more if you up the grain.
> Give too much grain, and you risk acidosis, and polio, it's a fine balance.


Ah... How do I know if I'm giving too much grain?? I'm trying to dry her off right now so I don't think I'm giving too much grain but I don't want her to get polio!!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Hm, I'm kind of looking forward to getting a little blue eyed wether. Zach is going to be so excited to take him out to the beach. I wonder what all my great big guys will think of the little upstart.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ah... How do I know if I'm giving too much grain?? I'm trying to dry her off right now so I don't think I'm giving too much grain but I don't want her to get polio!!


If they need a lot of weight, keep them on the milk ration. If they need to gain some, in a slower amount of time, give half the ration. A reasonable amount will not give them polio.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want her to gain 15 # I think.. Is that a lot or a little?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

If you're giving her less than 3 lbs a day Dee, you're in the it doesn't matter too much category. When you really risk it is when more than half their diet is grain.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> If you're giving her less than 3 lbs a day Dee, you're in the it doesn't matter too much category. When you really risk it is when more than half their diet is grain.


Oh! That's good to know! Most of her diet is definitely alfalfa hay! I dont weigh my grain but I'm pretty sure she gets 2 # or less twice a day

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh, not a problem!  You always want them a little heavy before they kid opposed to a little light, because they will milk their weight off, trust me!
> It's not the easiest thing in the world to put weight on a doe that is milking, because it will encourage her to milk even more if you up the grain.
> Give too much grain, and you risk acidosis, and polio, it's a fine balance.


An that's all good to know! Thanks.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Should be good then. The average, thick flake of alfalfa is about 10lbs, most goats can eat that much per day. So you're not in the 50/50 and above.


----------



## goathiker

You can always add some nice oats to her grain, they add fat without raising the protein and they have lots of fiber so, they are safe.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I want her to gain 15 # I think.. Is that a lot or a little?


The answer to that will always depend. If I have a 300lb doe, is 15lbs missing going to make her look thin? No, probably not.
So if I have a doe where 110lbs is her normal good condition, 15lbs missing is going to be very noticeable.

Have you seen Joan Rowes video on body condition scoring she made for ADGA?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She has free choice alfalfa and grass hay and there was some oat mixed in the last batch of grass hay. But I don't monitor how much hay she is eating.. Just fill up the feeder..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> She has free choice alfalfa and grass hay and there was some oat mixed in the last batch of grass hay. But I don't monitor how much hay she is eating.. Just fill up the feeder..


Well you can still gauge it. If you have X amount of goats of relative size, and you throw X amount of flakes in there, and it's gone by the end of the day, end of 2 days, you can still figure out how much they are eating.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> The answer to that will always depend. If I have a 300lb doe, is 15lbs missing going to make her look thin? No, probably not.
> So if I have a doe where 110lbs is her normal good condition, 15lbs missing is going to be very noticeable.
> 
> Have you seen Joan Rowes video on body condition scoring she made for ADGA?


I saw a video, idk who made it, did she have saanens? If that's the same vid I would call my doe a 3-4.

She is 170# and I want her to be 180+

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well you can still gauge it. If you have X amount of goats of relative size, and you throw X amount of flakes in there, and it's gone by the end of the day, end of 2 days, you can still figure out how much they are eating.


In their pen there is the one adult doe 170# one doeling 80# and one fat Pygmy 70-80# they never run out of hay, I fill before it runs out. I put a flake of alfalfal and a flake of grass mix twice a day and sometimes they need a bigger flake of the alfalfa.

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I saw a video, idk who made it, did she have saanens? If that's the same vid I would call my doe a 3-4.
> 
> She is 170# and I want her to be 180+


It was mostly Saanens, yes, about a 20 minute video. 3-3.5 is where you want them, you never want a BCS of 5... 4 is for when when they are about to kid.


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> The answer to that will always depend. If I have a 300lb doe, is 15lbs missing going to make her look thin? No, probably not.
> So if I have a doe where 110lbs is her normal good condition, 15lbs missing is going to be very noticeable.
> 
> Have you seen Joan Rowes video on body condition scoring she made for ADGA?


I saw that! It is good.....but it didn't differentiate between does before they freshen for the first time and after that I recall. And she talked about the fat by the elbow....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It was mostly Saanens, yes, about a 20 minute video. 3-3.5 is where you want them, you never want a BCS of 5... 4 is for when when they are about to kid.


She's def atleast a 3 I still say between 3-4 but I think it's the way that her rumen doesn't fill up like your does that makes me want to constantly shove food down her throat... She never has an extended belly...

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Goat Day is coming...... :leap: http://animalscience.ucdavis.edu/events/goatday/


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> Goat Day is coming...... :leap: http://animalscience.ucdavis.edu/events/goatday/


Are you going?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> She's def atleast a 3 I still say between 3-4 but I think it's the way that her rumen doesn't fill up like your does that makes me want to constantly shove food down her throat... She never has an extended belly...
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Two of mine definitely have the rumen thing going on.:lol:


----------



## glndg

I think so. Last night I was dreaming of being at a goat conference with a friend. Must be that one.

Of course I've had a few really weird dreams lately....following a doe deer over a barbed wire fence because she had something important to show me....and another one too weird to put on here. Then there was the one with all the goats....

But, yes, I plan to go! 
Are you going? Thinking about it? Anyone else?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I haven't gone to goat day since the 90's :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> I think so. Last night I was dreaming of being at a goat conference with a friend. Must be that one.
> 
> Of course I've had a few really weird dreams lately....following a doe deer over a barbed wire fence because she had something important to show me....and another one too weird to put on here. Then there was the one with all the goats....
> 
> But, yes, I plan to go!
> Are you going? Thinking about it? Anyone else?


:ROFL: I have pretty weird dreams too!

I'm thinking about going if I can!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Looks like fun.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I think I'm going to get off here, and try to get some sleep. More shots, hoof trims, worming if needed, and pens to clean tomorrow before any rain decides to come about this month to turn the goat pens into soup :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I've gotta get the barn stripped and pressure washed as soon as this storm is over. We put a nice new tar on it today so it matches the house :lol:


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, I think I'm going to get off here, and try to get some sleep. More shots, hoof trims, worming if needed, and pens to clean tomorrow before any rain decides to come about this month to turn the goat pens into soup :lol:


Ooh...you're so right. 
Good night, Lacie.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nights Lacie! I might try to get some shut eye too.. If I can :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Lacey


----------



## glndg

I made the mistake of having a coke a while ago...too much caffeine for me this late. But it was so good -- it was bottled in Mexico and they use real sugar, not corn syrup. It was my only one.:-(

But I'm going to try to go to sleep. So night all!


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Vicki


----------



## CritterCarnival

goathiker said:


> <snip> The house next door to me is for sale Kat.


I meant to ask about this but things got crazy and I let it slip away.

How much land, and what are they asking for the place?? Didn't you mention something about being near the Grand Ronde Indian casino? I love that area, my dad lived in McMinnville before he passed away. I used to spend a lot of time traveling back and forth from Portland to the coast along that route.

:sigh: I miss Oregon sooooo much...


----------



## russellp

HappyCaliGoats said:


> How come you don't trim his hooves? Does he not let you?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


My Kiko buck has never had his hooves trimmed, and they look great. I think it is a combo of feral genetics and the fact that I have several pieces of rough finish concrete laying around. The old concrete slabs are roughly 10' x 4' x 6" thick. I carried them away from a demolition site, they were glad to get rid of them. The goats didn't pay much attention to them at first, then I had an epiphany. I stacked them at strange angles, by the time I sat the fourth slab in place, they were fighting to climb and stand on the top. One slab is at a 45 degree angle, and they will stand on it for an hour. Automatic nail file, it's awesome. Find a highway project that includes a bridge or overpass demolition and offer to haul some slabs away for them, they will gladly load you up.

Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## glndg

glndg said:


> They are between Shingle Springs and Placerville.. There must be sheep closer to him though.


Found it, Dee! Between Shingle Springs and Placerville. That makes it El Dorado County, not Placerville County.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> Found it, Dee! Between Shingle Springs and Placerville. That makes it El Dorado County, not Placerville County.


Lol well idk where that is either, sounds far. But I have a message out to my friend to see if he is interested. Is that near redding?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Nope...:grin: It's on Hwy. 50. It's past Shingle Springs which is about 40 miles from Sacramento going east on 50. Redding is way north on I5.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hmm, I just can't figure out why shingle springs sounds familiar..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm hungry.. I think I want PB & J and a tall glass of milk! I have been drinking a lot more milk since I have been trying to dry my doe up :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

I have to get some stuff done. ttfn


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I should get stuff done.. Well see if that happens! :lol: see ya!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hello anybody and everybody


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi Lindsey! As you can see I never went and got anything done..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

It's raining here so I have an excuse :lol: I need to do copper boluses...I'm dreading it :lol:
Heading to the movies BTW


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need to do blouses too.. Have fun at the movies! I'm gonna go get some lunch... It's so hot outside I don't want to leave my house..... Still prayin for rain..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I've been super not that productive :lol: Most strenuous thing I did all day was fluff some new straw for the puppies and shake a gallon of milk while it thawed :ROFL:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Were you trying to make butter or something? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well you did more than me! :slapfloor: most I have done all day is feed the farm and water trees lol! And I'm sure you already did all that too! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> Were you trying to make butter or something? :lol:


No, you have to shake it to distribute the temp while you thaw it in hot water


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ah, I did not think of that :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What?? I can make butter by shaking my milk?? :ROFL:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

With cows milk you can :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Goin to find lunch.. Gotta walk across the desert to get into the truck... See y'all later if I make it back...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Don't count on us to come find you :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Due to events that I had absolutely nothing to do with, the downhill part of the goat pen is now totally flooded, and the feeder has been relocated.... :slapfloor: I forgot to turn off the water when I was cleaning their water tub :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Forget that thing I said about you having a better memory than me then :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I wasn't thinking clearly.... I NEVER flip the tub, turn on the water and leave! :lol: But whatever, it needed moved anyways...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think it had been running since about 9:30 this morning too :ROFL:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Geesh Lacie


----------



## ariella42

Lacie, it probably just looks like what our pasture usually does. I swear I think we're renting a house on a swamp sometimes!


----------



## ariella42

Tonight is the last night of my twenties. My husband is making me chicken wings (he makes excellent ones) and we got a bottle of cheap champagne :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

Hi guys  Just passing through 

Ariella42 , your just a baby yet , lolol. Enjoy your dinner , sounds really nice


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I think it had been running since about 9:30 this morning too :ROFL:


Does the word DROUGHT mean anything to you?!?! I could have used that several hundred gallons of water to make my pasture grow! :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That word means nothing to me! :lol: I've been running sprinklers all summer, it's still green where I water :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Water is expensive, no wonder you're not a millionaire Lacie. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Can somebody that actually works let me know if tomorrow is a holiday? I still need to pick up that blood tube :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Water is expensive, no wonder you're not a millionaire Lacie. :lol:


I have a well though, I can use it if I want! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Can somebody that actually works let me know if tomorrow is a holiday? I still need to pick up that blood tube :lol:


I work tomorrow so I don't think it's a holiday...

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yay! :stars: I mean, sucks for you, but yay! :lol: I heard tomorrow was columbus day or something like that, wonder if the post office would be open if it is.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha gotta feed the herd somehow! Now that I'll be spending so much more on hay! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You read to your goats? :ROFL:  I know what you meant though


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Be back in a minute, Pollyanna is yelling at me :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You read to your goats? :ROFL:  I know what you meant though


Haha! Of course I read to my goats! How else would I teach them to communicate so well?? :slapfloor:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Yaaaawwwwwnnnn...........:ZZZ::ZZZ:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I feel ya! I wish. Could take a nap right now but I gotta go milk and feed in an hour..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

My feet weigh two thousands pounds each and my back just HAS to be made out of steel plates and silly putty....And the plates are mashing together and squishing the silly putty out. And I am sooooooo TIRED


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yay! :stars: I mean, sucks for you, but yay! :lol: I heard tomorrow was columbus day or something like that, wonder if the post office would be open if it is.


Tomorrow is Columbus Day, and no, the Post Office will not be open! Most people have to work though, as far as I know.

It would be much less confusing if it was a universal holiday......I'd like to have it off.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Geeze Leslie.. What did u do?? That sounds incredibly uncomfortable...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Went to town, apparently that is enough. I hate shopping it is harder work than work.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NubianFan said:


> Went to town, apparently that is enough. I hate shopping it is harder work than work.


Lol yup I think we're related! :slapfloor:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

My cat has gone completely crazy, she is running around my house like a loon!


----------



## NubianFan

She thinks she is a steeplechaser horse, She just came running by me sitting int he chair and jumped over my leg which would have been much easier for her just to run underneath.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:GAAH: my dog just got skunked! :wallbang:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol: Have fun with that Dee!


----------



## goathiker

Skunk 1 Dee's dog 0 :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well bf is off tomorrow and it's the one dog that is more his than mine so he gets to have fun with it... Chevy on the other hand gets to sleep outside tonight!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Skunk 1 Dee's dog 0 :lol:


Hey, you never know, that little buggar could be dead!:slapfloor: I'd say that would earn 10 points for the dog! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Whew, busy weekend :!:


----------



## goathiker

What cha been up to?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Today we dropped Annie and Ellie off to get bred  Yesterday I had to go to a dumb Mary Kay makeup party with my mom, then we went to the bakery and we got some food and I got a yummy tea, after that I had a hair appointment to get it re colored. And I got my eyebrows waxed too! Happy with how they turned out. Then we went home and did chores, and went to dinner with a couple of my dads friends who are over here hunting. And I picked 2 or 3 hairstyles to chose from for homecoming  Doctors appointment tomorrow, record books are due, and after the dr I am getting shoes... So I just need to figure out makeup and where pictures are getting taken at and if I am getting ready at his house or mine.... Oh and Levi _finally _got his first deer :lol: It's a 4 point, but only has one horn :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Awesome, sounds like a great day I would have hated as a teen :lol: Other than the one horned deer, that's just great!!
You want low key natural make up that looks barely there otherwise the lights at the dance makes it look freaky. 
There was something I wanted to tell you but, I can't remember now


----------



## NubianFan

I am so sleepy. I think I am going to fall asleep sitting here.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Man, I'm really forgetting things this week! I forgot I was heating milk on the stove in a water bath, whew, forget pasteurized, it was literally hot enough it has now been sterilized!!!  :shocked: :shocked: :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, go take a nap. :lol: Seems like you sure need one.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, I flipped out and dumped some ice in it and within 5 seconds it was down to 150, and no longer above 200 degrees :lol:

Also, Jill, the vet gave me 4 red top tubes. Two are plain 6ml tubes, but the other two have an additive... says SST... don't know what that is. Can those be used to do the preg tests, or just the plain ones? Never seen or used the ones with additives in them.


----------



## Trickyroo

Jill the gel in the tubes is a separator 
Are you having serum pulled for testing ?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, wasnt sure if it was a preservative or what. Can they be sent in serum separator tubes? I'm sending a sample to biotracking for pregnancy testing. Never done it before


----------



## Emzi00

If you really don't like people clap your hands.. *clap clap*


----------



## COgoatLover25

*clap* *clap*...


----------



## margaret

*clap clap clap clap clap*


----------



## Emzi00

Gosh, where is my Sydney when I need her?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They cut her into pieces, remember? :lol:

In other news... 19 more days! :stars: I REALLY hope at least Coup settles!


----------



## Emzi00

Well, my piece is MIA and I need it. :lol:

Yeah, pretty goats, getting them pregnant, yeah.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Forgot how long ago it was... did Billie settle?


----------



## Emzi00

We'll find out soon enough. :lol: Not really expecting her to have though, but we'll see.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I didn't get kicked!! :stars: Drawing blood from cow tails :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Went to band my buckling tonight and his "boy parts" don't fit......they're huge! I wanted to sell him as a buck but haven't gotten any interest. I don't need a buck that is somehow related too all my does. He's only 5 months, sheesh. There must be some type of bander that will fit, calf maybe?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Normally the ones we have for goats are actually calf banders... Can you smush them in there to get the band on?


----------



## NubianFan

yuuummmmm Herr's cheese puffs


----------



## sassykat6181

I couldn't even get one in  I would say each is a little larger than a kiwi fruit.

I must have a small bander because it doesn't open up much


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well you could always have somebody come out and crush the cords, or surgically remove them.


Ok, got Moons blood drawn, now I have a three day wait! The suspense! :lol: I've been a professional vampire today


----------



## Trickyroo

Im not sure about what is needed for the preg test Lacie , i never pulled for one while working for the vets so I'm not sure . Im thinking they don't need the serum for that , but i could be wrong. I can look it up for you if you want….


----------



## Trickyroo

sassykat6181 said:


> I couldn't even get one in  I would say each is a little larger than a kiwi fruit.
> 
> I must have a small bander because it doesn't open up much


What bander do you have ? I got mine from Jeffers i think. I had that same problem with a buckling , his didn't fit , but he was a little bit over five months.


----------



## Emzi00

So I don't need Sydney anymore, I'm better, life is all good now. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I got it handled Laura  I emailed the lady at the lab and I got a lightning fast response! She got back to me in less than 5 minutes. She said either tube is fine


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm pretty sure the website for bio tracking says red top only, no additives


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> So I don't need Sydney anymore, I'm better, life is all good now. :lol:


It's because I'm here, isn't it?  :slapfloor: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think the SST would be ok if you could spin it down but if you can't then I'm not sure.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I think the SST would be ok if you could spin it down but if you can't then I'm not sure.


What do you mean, spin it down?


----------



## Trickyroo

If it has the additive in it , its put in a centrifuge and spun down till the serum separates


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

In a centrifuge. That's how the gel works.. It's spins it really fast till all the RBC's are under the gel and only serum is above it


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's confusing me :lol: I'm just mailing it as it, blood sitting on top of the gel, if they yell, it's not like I can't draw it again :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

Its fine , they will spin it , i doubt they think you have a centrifuge at home


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh... very good then :slapfloor: At any rate, I hope they're bred! I want a baby cow! :greengrin: ray: And december kids!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It's because I'm here, isn't it?  :slapfloor: :ROFL: :ROFL:


Don't flatter yourself.  No, I had a fun night. Totally made my crappy day better.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Don't flatter yourself.  No, I had a fun night. Totally made my crappy day better.


:lol: Oh, and Emma, I no longer want illegal custody of you, it's safer that way :shades: I almost killed my son tonight.... he had an allergic reaction to the spaghetti I made, of all things... :shock:


----------



## Emzi00

How about legal custody then? I could easily make that happen. :shades: :lol:That sure sucks for your son, but I have no allergies and don't really eat so.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pfft, legal is no fun  Yeah, I don't really know what went wrong there... maybe it was because I used a different spiced meat? I didn't know he had allergies either, but sure enough, he has to be all dramatic and can't breathe...
But on a serious note, yeah, it wasn't fun, his airways were swelling shut...


----------



## Sylvie

Emzi00 said:


> How about legal custody then? I could easily make that happen. :shades: :lol:That sure sucks for your son, but I have no allergies and don't really eat so.....


Emma you should eat, food is good 

My Mom scared me by saying that if I don't eat much now my metabolism will change, and later in life anything I will eat will make me fat...:? 
I'm not sure if she's right, but I think I'll eat all the same.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If you don't eat often enough, your body will go into "survival mode" and store all the fat from your food... so technically yes, you could gain weight from not eating enough. Too bad animals aren't the same :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm off to milk :wave: Eat your food children... but beware of allergies.... don't try anything new... ever... :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

But...I was just going to try a new ice cream flavor :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Dexter is happy to be back with his ladies tonight.


----------



## NubianFan

Yes it is true take it from fat old me, who starved herself as a teen to be skinny and accepted.... now I wish I could be the size I was ashamed of being in high school


----------



## Emzi00

I eat, just not healthily. :lol: Yeah, I know that about the metabolism. Most days I make myself eat so I should be set.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I eat a lot...my family seriously can't believe I'm not 300 pounds :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

That means you have a good healthy metabolism. I eat less than my skinny friends and do more but I remain much heavier. I have an almost non existent metabolism. Part of it is thyroid issues, part of it genetics and part of it poor choices I made as a teenager that basically taught my metabolism to shut itself down to conserve what little I ate.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> But...I was just going to try a new ice cream flavor :lol:


Aww man, now I'm thinking about ice cream :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yuuuuuuummm :yum: Sure is good :mrgreen:


----------



## glndg

Well, Lacie, guess who walked out to the mailbox today and was surprised that there was No Mail! :doh:


----------



## NubianFan

I am always kinda glad when there is no mail, means there are no bills.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

glndg said:


> Well, Lacie, guess who walked out to the mailbox today and was surprised that there was No Mail! :doh:


:slapfloor: :ROFL: Well that's ok, my brother in law sent me a text to see if my son was working today because if he was he was going to stop by. I told him, no he has college on mondays... he sent me a text back "Oh my god, I thought today was Sunday!!" Needless to say somebody had to make a phone call explaining why he didn't show up to work :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I just found a horse I want on CL...I need to stop :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just found a doe I want! I just emails them and asked for reg number!








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Very pretty doe! I don't think you should get it, though -- what would you put for color on the registration application? :-D Roan, white, and ??? 

Now where on CL was it exactly?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Idk, she's already registered I'll! Not my problem! She's in sac


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Roan with brown and white trim


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

She is pretty


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

cowgirlboergoats said:


> She is pretty


Yay! Me want!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Idk, she's already registered I'll! Not my problem! She's in sac
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Then you REALLY don't want her. That's way too far away.

Now where on CL was she exactly?


----------



## Trickyroo

glndg said:


> then you really don't want her. That's way too far away.
> 
> Now where on cl was she exactly?


i
:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL: She is beautiful


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

To bad I raise Boers. . I need convince my parents that we as could get one so we can have color and milk. Hmmmmmm


----------



## glndg

I'm sure I can find her…...:mrgreen:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ah... NO! You can't have her! Mine mine mine! I drove to Vacaville for my doe and willits for my buck! I can make it to sac!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Haha 
Anyway, I think that you guys need to see a little boer buck and fall over by his cuteness


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> But no, I don't really want a Nubian, no matter how cute.:-D


more for me!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

LOL….there's only one fair way to settle this -- we'll have a race. On your mark, get set go!!!! :ROFL:

Are you there yet? I win!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

cowgirlboergoats said:


> Haha
> Anyway, I think that you guys need to see a little boer buck and fall over by his cuteness


Well.. Show us!! Lol!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Welcome THE cutest little goat in the world, Uncle Sam


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> LOL&#8230;.there's only one fair way to settle this -- we'll have a race. On your mark, get set go!!!! :ROFL:
> 
> Are you there yet? I win!


Lol  well fine you can pick her up for me! :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Are you falling over yet?


----------



## Trickyroo

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lol  well fine you can pick her up for me! :lol:
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Well played :ROFL:


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ah... NO! You can't have her! Mine mine mine! I drove to Vacaville for my doe and willits for my buck! I can make it to sac!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Oh, heck. I drive to Willits all the time. That's no biggie. Vacaville, a cinch. She is looking better all the time.:ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo

cowgirlboergoats said:


> Are you falling over yet?


I did  He is freaking adorable !!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

cowgirlboergoats said:


> Are you falling over yet?


I do love boers! He's pretty darn cute!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

cowgirlboergoats said:


> Welcome THE cutest little goat in the world, Uncle Sam


Okay, I fell over.:-D


----------



## Trickyroo

glndg said:


> Oh, heck. I drive to Willits all the time. That's no biggie. Vacaville, a cinch. She is looking better all the time.:ROFL:


Oh this is going to get good :ROFL:


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Thanks!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> Oh, heck. I drive to Willits all the time. That's no biggie. Vacaville, a cinch. She is looking better all the time.:ROFL:


Well they are pretty much neighbors for you! I have to cross those dumb bridges! :veryangry:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'll be there in 2 hours! I bet u'll be in bed! U have to get up in the morning remember? :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

That poor Nubian, unable to go to one home, so she decides to split her self in half, the front end going to Happy, while to end part goes to Trickyroo


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I get her cute face but Laura gets to breed her?? What I bout Vicki? I thought that's who I was fighting with? :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

Im not complaining , but how did i end up with the back end ? :ROFL:
I want the cute face :-D


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I'll be there in 2 hours! I bet u'll be in bed! U have to get up in the morning remember? :lol:
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


In two hours I could have her picked up (for me) and be home in bed sleeping. :lol:

But because you're my cousin, and ONLY because you're my cousin, I'd be willing to share.:-D


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Yes you get her cute face while Laura get to breed her, while she has to give you the babies so mama can clean them off but you have to give them back though. And Glndg will get a baby from Laura


----------



## Trickyroo

Where'd Vicki go :scratch:


----------



## goathiker

Haha, that means you get to feed her and Vicki gets all the profit and milk.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Trickyroo said:


> Im not complaining , but how did i end up with the back end ? :ROFL:
> I want the cute face :-D


U can have the cute face because it also makes all the noise! I'll take the baby makin parts and breed to my gorgeous buck and get the beautiful kids that come out!  :lol: even if that means I have to deal with the poop and such 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

:ROFL: Im just thinking about what someone would think if they tuned in now to this thread without knowing anything about this conversation :ROFL:


----------



## glndg

While you guys were fighting about which end you get, I went out and got her.:ROFL:


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Ok then I change this around. Laura gets the front end, while Dee gets the back end and Glndg gets a baby


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

I feel bad for those people. I would be so confused


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> While you guys were fighting about which end you get, I went out and got her.:ROFL:


Hahaha! Vicki wins she got the whole goat!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

glndg said:


> While you guys were fighting about which end you get, I went out and got her.:ROFL:


How could you? You are ruining the plan here


----------



## Trickyroo

glndg said:


> While you guys were fighting about which end you get, I went out and got her.:ROFL:


:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL: I knew it :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's ok, she will remember tomorrow that she doesn't want Nubians and she will drop her off at my place. Win win here!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Now this is settled let move on do a diffrent topic.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

I typed to soon didn't I?


----------



## Trickyroo

Wow , i was liking this deal , having the back end , the babies and no feed bill ! Shucks :sad:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

cowgirlboergoats said:


> Now this is settled let move on do a diffrent topic.


Well since you brought it up.. U have to start!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I definitely think Vicki should go get that goat for Dee :lol:


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

How about this nasty wether that I an having. So much rain grrrr


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> I definitely think Vicki should go get that goat for Dee :lol:


Hahaha yay! Because that's what cousins do right?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Rain pft, it's just the beginning.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

cowgirlboergoats said:


> How about this nasty wether that I an having. So much rain grrrr


I don't wanna hear it! :veryangry: I'm in a drought here! No rain! We're getting 90 degree or higher weather in October!!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Hahaha yay! Because that's what cousins do right?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Exaaaaaaactly!!!


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> Rain pft, it's just the beginning.


So&#8230;what is the forecast?


----------



## Trickyroo

Night guys :wave:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Night Laura :wave:


----------



## glndg

Night Laura!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

G'Night Laura!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Laura


----------



## goathiker

The second Typhoon should be coming in starting tomorrow. Northern Cali will get some rain from it.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

We need this rain about, mid summer. Every one is trying to finish or open up the fields around here but, not for a couple of days. At least we did work on a few projects.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> The second Typhoon should be coming in starting tomorrow. Northern Cali will get some rain from it.


I doubt I will see any of it...

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I am watching the cheesiest old '60's Nuclear war movie. :lol:


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> The second Typhoon should be coming in starting tomorrow. Northern Cali will get some rain from it.


Yes, I hear Mendocino county should get rain starting Tuesday and into Wed. Sac county is predicted to get rain Wed. How much are you getting, Jill?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Im watching transformers :lol: not really paying attention though.. I'm so bad at watching movies with my iPad in front of me! Bf always shakes his head :slapfloor:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Speaking of movies...you guys know I went to the movies yesterday right? Well it was really crammed in there, barely a seat open...guess who I got stuck next to, a crying baby :hair: Why do people bring babies into the movies? I would think it would be bad for the baby considering all the noise and everything...


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

The Goat spot is better then any old movies


----------



## goathiker

It's just started here. I'm hoping for wide spread flooding...It's raining and blowing pretty good out there. Everyone's all snug in the barn.


----------



## goathiker

The movies playing on the split screen on my computer :lol:


----------



## glndg

Glad they're safely tucked in, but why would you hope for flooding?


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

There is a ad for the shoe Gold rush. I don't really watch it any more, but this guy is looking at me and it is scarring me right now. He looks like a person that would try to scare you. I see his hand reaching out and If I look closely, I think it is Parker with a beard. He used to be my favorite form that show too.


----------



## glndg

COgoatLover25 said:


> Speaking of movies...you guys know I went to the movies yesterday right? Well it was really crammed in there, barely a seat open...guess who I got stuck next to, a crying baby :hair: Why do people bring babies into the movies? I would think it would be bad for the baby considering all the noise and everything...


Guess the baby thought it was bad too&#8230;.:-D


----------



## COgoatLover25

The movie was sooooooo boring, the only thing that kept me awake was the kid :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> The movie was sooooooo boring, the only thing that kept me awake was the kid :lol:


:ROFL:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Flooding cleans all the parasites out of my back pasture.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> The movie was sooooooo boring, the only thing that kept me awake was the kid :lol:


That is just sad. That must e been a boring movie. Also what was it?


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> Flooding cleans all the parasites out of my back pasture.


That makes sense. Do you have gophers out there? and if you do, how do you get rid of them? Besides a great flood that is.


----------



## COgoatLover25

It was Alexander and the bad, terrible not so good day ( or something like that :lol: ) Had it's funny parts, but I wouldn't go see it again :lol:


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Ok then
Reminder to self
Go to library and check it out when it comes out to save about $80 or so for my family.


----------



## glndg

COgoatLover25 said:


> It was Alexander and the bad, terrible not so good day ( or something like that :lol: ) Had it's funny parts, but I wouldn't go see it again :lol:


LOL-- and the Terrible, Horrible, No Good, Very Bad Day?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> LOL-- and the Terrible, Horrible, No Good, Very Bad Day?


:ROFL: :ROFL:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

show-off  :lol:


----------



## glndg

Night all! I'm going to _try_ to get some sleep&#8230;.if that Nubian will only be quiet.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> Night all! I'm going to _try_ to get some sleep&#8230;.if that Nubian will only be quiet.


:slapfloor: see you in the morning with my new goat! :lol: night Vicki!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Right, Dee! Night.:wave:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Goodnight Vickie :wave:


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Good night


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

I going to try to get some sleep now


----------



## COgoatLover25

Goodnight to you too :sleeping:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Whatever! Everyone just go to bed all at once!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I guess that means its Nubian party time!!







I hate the way he was disbudded and those stupid bumps are growing on his head..... But it's still a funny pic 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I need coffee...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need goats!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I need my towel, I left it on the other side of the bathroom.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I need, coffee, goats, money...and I'll think of something else later...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Beer! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I just found a doe I want! I just emails them and asked for reg number!
> View attachment 80239


My interest was peaked with this picture, but it dwindled with the second! :lol: I think she's copper deficient maybe, that alpine behind her in the 2nd pic was really fish tailed. 
For the color, she looks like a blue roan.


----------



## goathiker

Her feet are cut wrong too. That can all be fixed though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thats what I was gonna say about the copper Jill, I don't mind things,that can be fixed! If she has a nice pedigree and udder I'm prolly gonna get her! As long as shes not bread to a nigi or some thing stupid...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I need an Alpine/Nubian Experimental buck, if she happens to be bred to an Alpine.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol are you gonna come get him if she is??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Sure, why not? My station Wagon gets 40 mpg.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have a flying goat, want her? :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Uh no, just got rid of my flying goat :razz:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Sure, why not? My station Wagon gets 40 mpg.


Lol my blazer gets 17 and I was excited about that cuz something was broken on It for a while and I was only gettin 15 :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Uh no, just got rid of my flying goat :razz:


Darn, worth a shot! :lol: You sure though? She's good on fences, doesn't collapse her body and squeeze out like a rat, or anything of the sort. Just sails fences when you move her to a different pen :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

My luck she'd jump in with wolf dog next door


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lol my blazer gets 17 and I was excited about that cuz something was broken on It for a while and I was only gettin 15 :lol:


Well, depending on the truck I drive, I can either get 12mpg in the truck with a working gauge, or I can go about 200 miles on less than an 1/8 of a tank in the one with the broken gauge :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, my trooper drives forever on empty. Just don't want to go more than 190 miles before you fill it up to empty again.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh my gauge doesn't work either.. I have just learned how to communicate with the the vehicle..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> My luck she'd jump in with wolf dog next door


Well, should that unfortunate even happen... I may or may not be sad to hear that.... I'm not too fond of her


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh and there's also the Trans-Am, but no matter how many gallons you put in it, it ain't gonna get you anywhere... should probably put a new engine in it... :chin:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Speaking of fond... My wether decided he is very fond of buck smell and now loves to rub faces with the buck! :lol: they are so cute! I didn't think they would ever get this close since they were both fighting for my attention!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh and there's also the Trans-Am, but no matter how many gallons you put in it, it ain't gonna get you anywhere... should probably put a new engine in it... :chin:


Haha! When we took my dads trans am to the family reunion in wyoming we had to get a new engine in Yosemite! Minor set back! :ROFL:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well at least it wasn't stolen! :lol: Challengers, Chargers, and Trans were always the cars that got stolen around here.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol we live in the kind of area where you would get shot before you even got into a car to steal it :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And I don't mean "gangsta" shot with a glock.. I mean you will have a herd of dogs on your heels and be runnin from a little 22 and squeelin ur butt off wishin u never set foot out in red neck hills :ROFL:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, that about sounds like where I live. I'll tell you a story if you want.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

If its related to that it sounds like a good story! But I'm about 98.6% asleep :lol: I might not make it long enough for a story..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

:lol: I'll tell you tomorrow...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sounds good  night Jill!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Dee


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good morning! I'm home and SO glad to be home! Lol! Soo wiped out and tired but it was worth it! Saturday was the show and the girls did amazing!  
Ellie got 1st out of 4 in her AOP yearling milker class (she's been last in all our earlier shows this year so that was very nice  she has matured soo much!)
Jubilee got 5th out of 12 or 13 and the judge had a very hard time with that class lol! The first 6 place animals she said were outstanding and could easily be first at any given time and she was very please with the quality presented  
Brookie took first in her AOP 3 to 5 milker class. I don't remember how many were in the class... Lol! I do know the two Saanan milkers were near the end with all the Nigies at the front lol! Then, she went on to take GCH and BOB!!!  :stars: :leap: :dance:  I was soo excited and happy!! 
Also, her full sister did very well too! She was in 1st and last second she switched her to 2nd and she was awarded 1st place udder in the class  we also got 1st place produce of dam (Brook and sister Lilly) and 1st place Get of Sire with Lilly, Brook, and a friend's doe  
And Jubilee's dam did amazing too! I can't remember if she was shown in an age group... Because I think Cliff's black doe took the grand.... But she went in for the HUGE CH Challenge class and took BOB! (Promise's dam was also in this class was did very well and looked LOVELY!) she then to be part of Cliff's 1st place Get of Sire, produce of dam, and herd classes  then, she took BSDIS! And! Promise's sister (who looks fabulous!) took grand again, and was BJDIS! 
So it was a fantastic day!!  I also helped show a ton of goats and that was loads of fun too  
Sadly, because I was running around from class to class I didn't have time to get pictures of the girls udders before I milked out for Best Udder and BIDS..  and they looked really nice! :sigh: but I do have a pic of Brook with her ribbon the next day..


----------



## COgoatLover25

Congrats Skyla! arty::fireworks::stars::leap::balloons:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Lindsay!  I was so excited to have done so well! We had a good year last year, but was mostly in the middle of the classes this year.. (Besides Brook's yearling daughter winning GCH jr doe this year!) so this was a great way to end the show season!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's awesome Skyla! Sounds like you had a blast!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens

That's great, Skyla! Woohoo!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Dee! It was a great day that's for sure! It was a chilly day, but other then that, it was great 

Thanks Danielle!  
Promise's dam and sister both looked fantastic!


----------



## Trickyroo

Knew it :hi5::applaud::thumb::balloons::-D:fireworks::leap::cheers::stars::hugs::mrgreen::rainbow::grin::thumbup::dance::sun::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:arty:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!! Thanks Laura!  :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh and I messed up it was Promise's aunt not her dam.. They are full sisters and look the same lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh! And Neveha the doe I have a buck reservation on, Took reserve, and then at another show the next day got GCH!  
Overall, I'm happy with my girls and the girls related to mine and the one I have a reservation on


----------



## Ryann

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Thanks Dee! It was a great day that's for sure! It was a chilly day, but other then that, it was great
> 
> Thanks Danielle!
> Promise's dam and sister both looked fantastic!


Yes it was chilly I couldn't feel my feet until the afternoon! So glad our nigerians beet those sanaans


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Your telling me! And I was sleeping in that  lol!

I know! Me too  really though, I wasn't too surprised. Lol


----------



## Ryann

Oh might as well show everyone the rest of the AOP ribbons from Saturday. Lol it was a great day for! And they said they plan to sanction the nigerians in their own class next year!


----------



## Ryann

The most rewarding class for me was the 6 to 12 month we had 3 of the first does carrying my herd name in that class and they took 1st 2nd and 3rd out of 9 goats! And my 1st and 2nd from that class went on to win grand and reserve  so happy with the girls I retained this year!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes it was very exciting to hear we would have our own class next year!  Toggs and Saanans will probably be AOP next year lol! 

That is very exciting! 
Brook was my most exciting one  esp. where she too is my homebred doe!


----------



## margaret

:lol:


----------



## DDFN

Just wanted to pop in and say hi!!!! Sorry I have been so busy with my internship I haven't had a chance to get on here very much.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

DDFN said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say hi!!!! Sorry I have been so busy with my internship I haven't had a chance to get on here very much.


Well hello stranger! :wave: good to see you around


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Got the blood sent off this afternoon, fingers crossed I get good news!


----------



## NubianFan

Blargetty


----------



## Scottyhorse

I just stubbed my toe and broke a chunk of my nail off.


----------



## goathiker

Ouch!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why did you do that Sydney?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yeah, it feels kinda funny :lol:

So today we broke down and used steel wool on our glasses to get the hard water stains off. :lol: We have been trying everything else to get them off, and I found some steel wool today and used it on them :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Why did you do that Sydney?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Well, I guess my toe wanted to have chunk of nail missing? :roll:


----------



## COgoatLover25

That reminds me, yesterday I stepped on a knife barefoot and now I have a cut on the right side of my right foot :lol:


----------



## goathiker

That sounds like fun too. You guys are all tryin to jinx me aren't you?


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Nope I don't have any wounds at the moment


----------



## NubianFan

so it continues the saga of the achy back


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Don't say that again


----------



## goathiker

I'm making beef ribs, bacon baked beans, and garlic bread.


----------



## NubianFan

cowgirlboergoats said:


> Don't say that again


???


----------



## NubianFan

That sounds awesome Jill. Tonight was lesson night., we ate out


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

That does sound good


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I sliced my finger open... thankfully due to my cold bloodedness... my extremities dont bleed :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

You truly are an alien aren't you Lacie...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think I must be :ROFL: my fingers have never bled when I cut them open, even down quite a ways where flesh is clearly visible, I don't bleed. :shrug:


----------



## NubianFan

*OKay grossness and weak stomach alert if you don't like hearing about gory injuries stop reading here.*

One time Lacie I accidentally stabbed myself in the meaty part of the palm of my hand with a steak knife (don't ask, it actually had nothing to do with eating or preparing food) and I hit an artery so blood was literally shooting out across the house and it made me sick just looking at it. I held pressure on it and got it to stop because it was a smaller artery but still it was FREAKY. Bleh makes me sick just thinking about it. So I am just the opposite I bleed too much.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Reminds me of surgical horn removal on bulls! 

I like to think that it'll save my life in a freak accident one day :lol: I will never die! :slapfloor:


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Poor NubianFan


----------



## NubianFan

eh I was 15 when that happened that was a long while ago I am fine now


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's cold out here, in the windy night! Like 50 degrees or something! I'm turning to ice


----------



## NubianFan

I am FREAKING freezing right now, and y'all all know how flippin weird that is for me.... I don't even think it is the weather I think it is something internally wrong with me personally.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's both for me, I'm sure of it! :lol: 

You need a hot bath, and I need to go sit in front of the fire place so I can move again! :snow:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

We haven't lit a fire yet this year.... It's super windy here but not too cold...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I suppose I need to think about getting the stove blown out and getting some propane eventually :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Ha ha I just got out of hot bath


----------



## NubianFan

Night all gonna crawl under the covers while I am still warm from the bath and dream of crush like peoples....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Leslie 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> We haven't lit a fire yet this year.... It's super windy here but not too cold...


I've made several fires here already :lol: I'm a cold natured person


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Leslie


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie


----------



## glndg

Hi. Just a quick check-in. Might get some rain in the early morning.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> Hi. Just a quick check-in. Might get some rain in the early morning.


My forecast says I don't get rain till maybe Friday pm...

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I've made several fires here already :lol: I'm a cold natured person


I usually am too... But how can I make a fire when it barely gets below 60 by early morning when it's coldest and it's been 80-96 degrees during the day!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Jill, sent you a PM.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Sydney Im Feeling left out....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I never got pix of that buck!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Hey Sydney, you neverl replied to mine. I really feel left out.:-(


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Does pooch teats are reliable? I was on another thread and the person said they were not reliable at all. I know there are people that can tell but I was shocked when instead it.


----------



## glndg

Dee, did you find out anything more about that nubian doe?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, anxious to hear about that doe!


----------



## glndg

cowgirlboergoats said:


> Does pooch teats are reliable? I was on another thread and the person said they were not reliable at all. I know there are people that can tell but I was shocked when instead it.


I don't know, but I wouldn't think so. Very experienced people still send out blood work to find out.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I haven't got an email back about the doe yet and they didn't have a phone number...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Thanks Glndg.


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I haven't got an email back about the doe yet and they didn't have a phone number...
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I saw a phone number. You have to click on contact info. I'll see if it's still posted.


----------



## glndg

glndg said:


> I saw a phone number. You have to click on contact info. I'll see if it's still posted.


Got it. Ill pm you.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> I saw a phone number. You have to click on contact info. I'll see if it's still posted.


What?? It said email only???

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I can tell when my does settle pretty easy. Pooch tests are about 70% right, it's just a game to see if we are right.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg! Its a secret button! When you click reply in the upper left corner it says email only!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Sylvie

I just found this on CL, and I have a feeling it might be a scam :lol:
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/grq/4692734682.html

Their website looks cheesy too: http://www.ridingicelandtours.com/


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Omg! Its a secret button! When you click reply in the upper left corner it says email only!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


They lied. they haven't taken the ad down yet, so she is probably still available.


----------



## glndg

So, if it works, what is the earliest you can tell, Jill?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Vicki, if I'm on here tomorrow at a decent hour remind me to call her.. And remind me that I'm supposed to ask questions not just run up and get her if she's still available :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Sylvie said:


> I just found this on CL, and I have a feeling it might be a scam :lol:
> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/grq/4692734682.html
> 
> Their website looks cheesy too: http://www.ridingicelandtours.com/


Hi Sylvie,

Hard to tell, but it might be legit. You could do some searches or contact the horse magazine and find out. Beautiful photo.


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Vicki, if I'm on here tomorrow at a decent hour remind me to call her.. And remind me that I'm supposed to ask questions not just run up and get her if she's still available :lol:
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Okay, just remind me to do that!:lol: It would be good if they have udder shots.


----------



## Sylvie

glndg said:


> Hi Sylvie,
> 
> Hard to tell, but it might be legit. You could do some searches or contact the horse magazine and find out. Beautiful photo.


Could be real, but if so their website could use some snazzy-ing up.


----------



## Scottyhorse

glndg said:


> Hey Sydney, you neverl replied to mine. I really feel left out.:-(


Oops! Sorry. I thought I did :hammer:


----------



## glndg

No worries, Sydney.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> Okay, just remind me to do that!:lol: It would be good if they have udder shots.


Ya I was gonna ask for those too.. I wish she wasn't bred though..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Night all!


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ya I was gonna ask for those too.. I wish she wasn't bred though..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


She's bred?


----------



## COgoatLover25

G'night Vickie!


----------



## goathiker

They only take hand picked groups AND it costs about $4000, it's one of my dream vacations I'll never get to go on.


----------



## glndg

No: Purebred Nubian Doe for Sale 
Registered with American Dairy Goat Association 
2 years old with one freshening 
Is ready to breed for spring kids 
Asking $350 for her 

Night again. For real this time.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I saw this ad in a horse magazine for a horse ride safari trip in Africa...I was like no way! My horse could not mentally handle seeing a live lion :lol:


----------



## goathiker

G'Niht Vicki. I can tell when my girls don't come back into heat :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Vicki! Lindsey I told u that last night! You must have been sleepy :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nah, I just forget things...its part of my daily routine :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> No: Purebred Nubian Doe for Sale
> Registered with American Dairy Goat Association
> 2 years old with one freshening
> Is ready to breed for spring kids
> Asking $350 for her
> 
> Night again. For real this time.


Omg! I must have been asleep! I totally thought that said ALREADY BRED FOR SPRING KIDS...

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

My fat pigies are screaming at me for celery


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> My fat pigies are screaming at me for celery


At this hour? Lol my goats have been soo good and quiet lately 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Nah, my Guinea Pigs. They see me walking around still.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol oh guinea pigs... Not one of my favorite pets lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Night everyone


----------



## Scottyhorse

Jiiiiilllllll


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night cowgirl!.. What's your name?? Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Okay okay Sydney :lol:


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Autumn 

Now good night for real


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Does that really work?? 

SYYYYYDNEEEYY!!!!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Autumn!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Goodnite Autumn ...and goodnight Dee and Jill and whoever else :wave:
I've got wake up at 4AM tomorrow ...oh joy


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Lindsey! Pray for me to get a doe! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yay, Jill's not ignoring me :leap:

Hi Dee :wave:

Just got an Amber Alert text on my phone. Sad


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want pix, not a wave! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Does that really work??
> 
> SYYYYYDNEEEYY!!!!!


Well, Sydney knows where I live and her dad's ex military so, you know :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I guess I have to go to bed with no pix cuz I feel like my brain is melting....

Night everyone!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Dee, don't let your brain melt. Um when's your next day off? We haven't had a party in a while.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Friday... So I can party Thursday, but I might party a little tomorrow cuz I get off early 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Sounds good


----------



## Scottyhorse

I had a dream while napping today I was at a party and got really drunk :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Weird


----------



## Scottyhorse

It was very weird :lol: 

Time for me to go to bed... My meletonin has kicked in... Goodnight, we'll talk more about orange in the morning :laugh:


----------



## goathiker

Tomorrow I have to fix a gate, and start cleaning the barn out...I'm thrilled :lol:


----------



## goathiker

G'Night, guess I'll start a Start Trek marathon :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It appears the storm has passed without leaving us any rain.... I fear we will be a desert soon..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

I wish I could send some of the rain we've been getting lately out your way! Our pasture is a giant swamp. The goats don't want to walk on the ground anymore, so they balance on single bricks and rock trying to get to the pen without getting their feet wet. Of course, after the downpour yesterday, even the pen is wet


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ah! Send me rain and water!! Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sucks for you Dee.... :lol: this about sums it up here....
Its raining, its pouring.... torrential downpour!! Since last night, still going strong. I knew it was a good idea to clean the goat pen before it became soup!


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> It appears the storm has passed without leaving us any rain.... I fear we will be a desert soon..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Deeeeee.....call about the goat.

Most of California is a desert and always has been. Stealing water and moving it around is a time honored tradition. A drought just makes everything worse.
Good book: Cadillac Desert

It's been raining here off and on since early morning.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Sucks for you Dee.... :lol: this about sums it up here....
> Its raining, its pouring.... torrential downpour!! Since last night, still going strong. I knew it was a good idea to clean the goat pen before it became soup!


That's how it is here too... But I didn't clean the goat pens :help:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh Sydney, you poor, poor person! :lol: The rain let up here, now it's just the occasional light sprinkle. But the ground soaked up every drop!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I think I will wait till everything dries out again to clean the pens.. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pollyanna stayed out in the rain to eat  Her little white face is soooo dirty right now :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

The pup on the left is the guy we adopted last night.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Aw he's so cute  I saw that picture on facebook


----------



## Emzi00

You saw my family. :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well I actually didn't know what was your picture till I saw you posted it on here... :lol: I was just looking at the dogs... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Focus on the dogs, I looked really bad. :lol:


----------



## goathiker

It's on my facebook page as well, your dog is famous.


----------



## Scottyhorse

:slapfloor:
I am sure you look fabulous


----------



## NubianFan

How can you tell how someone looks by their knees?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Soo... I got a proposal.. I'm wanted as a 4-H judge.. I don't know if I should or not.. I suck at giving reasons.. I can get it all in my head fine, but then I can't get it to come out of my mouth the same way and it's horrid and jumbled.. :hair: ugh.. I don't know what to do.. And showmanship.. :/ idk how good I would be as a showmanship judge!


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> How can you tell how someone looks by their knees?


I just do


----------



## NubianFan

Just do it Skyla it is a great opportunity for growth. And don't say "I got a proposal" and get me excited and it be about goats and not electricians....


----------



## NubianFan

Sydney that was more aimed at Emma because she says don't look at me. I don't even know which one she was.


----------



## NubianFan

I just see feet and legs and knees.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Just do it Skyla it is a great opportunity for growth. And don't say "I got a proposal" and get me excited and it be about goats and not electricians....


I'm thinking I might... :/ I'll talk to my siblings 4-H leader this weekend at their meeting (she's the one who asked me) 
Hey Emma, maybe you could help me work on giving reasons?

BAHAHAHA!!!! ROFL! Sorry Leslie! :lol: :laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Soo... I got a proposal.. I'm wanted as a 4-H judge.. I don't know if I should or not.. I suck at giving reasons.. I can get it all in my head fine, but then I can't get it to come out of my mouth the same way and it's horrid and jumbled.. :hair: ugh.. I don't know what to do.. And showmanship.. :/ idk how good I would be as a showmanship judge!


Skyla, I think you would be really good at it, just gotta practice saying it out loud


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What kinda questions would be good for showmanship? I've only ever been in one showmanship class and hated it! :lol:

I'll practice on my sisters :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> Sydney that was more aimed at Emma because she says don't look at me. I don't even know which one she was.


Oops sorry :laugh: She's got the same boots as me so I know who she is :-D


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> What kinda questions would be good for showmanship? I've only ever been in one showmanship class and hated it! :lol:
> 
> I'll practice on my sisters :lol:


Goat parts, goat health facts, what they feed their goats, vaccines, etc. Look at how their goat is groomed, led, if they keep eye contact, if they brace their goats right, if they lead with the correct hand, etc. Switching goats always works too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm just trying to think of good showmanship questions..
You've been asked what you feed your goats?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yep. You'd be surprised, some kids are clueless as to what they feed, wormers, vaccines, etc etc etc.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Huh.. Interesting..
That's cause they do nothing but show them  lol! I know some like that.. They didn't know how to answer some questions I breezed through! Lol!


----------



## Ryann

Skyla did your mom like the goat coats?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ryann said:


> Skyla did your mom like the goat coats?


Yes she loved them! And loved the colors!


----------



## Ryann

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yes she loved them! And loved the colors!


 good I am glad!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Just do it Skyla it is a great opportunity for growth. And don't say "I got a proposal" and get me excited and it be about goats and not electricians....


Oh and BTW my mom loved that  she was busting out laughing! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok! Is anyone here to look at the does pedigree and tell me if I should get her?? I still have the pix if you missed them I can re post..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What doe?!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This one! I want to know if y'all think I should add her to my herd!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think she's a pretty gal!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Here is her dam 








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And her pedigree








I'm not familiar with any of the herd names on the dams side.. Are you?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No, not familiar with any either... But her dam looks real nice


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So should I get her? Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

If she's a decent price I would!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Copper-hill lines are nice...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This is her DD she looks funny to me, is she normal looking to you experienced show people?








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Here's little-bics Xena


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So she's 350 is that a good price for her?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> Here's little-bics Xena


So far her sires side checks out, I'm looking up the dams side

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> This is her DD she looks funny to me, is she normal looking to you experienced show people?
> View attachment 80349
> 
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Something looks a little funny with her neck, but that could just be way the picture was took or how she was holding it. Her topline isn't real smooth either...are there any other pics of her?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That was it on the farms website.. So idk


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Any pics of the roan doe's ( the one you're looking at buying ) sire?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I couldn't find any 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Just his dam and grand dam. Haven't gone back any further cuz I wanted to check out the other side of the family tree lol



Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Here's another pic of that one doe...I don't really like her...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya.. Her top line is not fabulous.. But maybe they bred that out of her?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

The doe you're looking to buy looks pretty decent, ask for udder pics


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She didn't have udder pix... She's dry now and she was an ff this year..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Just so y'all know..... My cat is insane....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NubianFan said:


> Just so y'all know..... My cat is insane....


Lol I actually think we knew that 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

HappyCaliGoats said:


> So she's 350 is that a good price for her?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


No opinions on that??

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

HappyCaliGoats said:


> This is her DD she looks funny to me, is she normal looking to you experienced show people?
> View attachment 80349
> 
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Her rear legs are on the verge of being sickle. It looks like the doe you are looking at has appropriate rear leg angulation. DD's topline is a little roached but not bad. How old is the doe?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The one I want? 2 yrs


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Has she freshened before? Any pictures of SD and SS?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The pic of xena that Lindsey posted is SD but I can't find any pix of him or his sire..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She freshened this year for the first time.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> Here's little-bics Xena


This is SD the pic is up a few posts

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I gotta go take my buck for a walk. I'll be right back.. I wanna hear your opinion too Sydney!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well to be honest.. She is a pretty doe... But I am not blown away with her or the animals in her pedigree... However.. The Nubian breed as a whole needs work, and considering they are Nubians, they aren't too bad... So, I am yes and no on her.


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hey Emma, maybe you could help me work on giving reasons?


Yeah, of course!


----------



## NubianFan

I will be honest too. I wouldn't pay $350 for her. I would pay $200 for her if I was looking but not $350. However, our market is probably a lot different from yours. I see things about her I like and things I don't and I certainly would consider her for the right price if I was doe shopping. But in my area for $350 I could get a bomb shell of a doe.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Yeah, of course!


That would be great!!
Ugh.. I'm so nervous just thinking about it :lol:


----------



## Ryann

what show Skyla?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sorry I disappeared guys!

Dee, at $350, what else have you seen quality wise? Like Leslie said it will depend on your market.. Around here I can get crappy kids for $150-$250 and anything worth something starts at near $400-500... 
So for me, her being a decent doe, with a fairly nice dam and the animals on her sire's side being fairly nice, $350 would be decent..


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> I will be honest too. I wouldn't pay $350 for her. I would pay $200 for her if I was looking but not $350. However, our market is probably a lot different from yours. I see things about her I like and things I don't and I certainly would consider her for the right price if I was doe shopping. But in my area for $350 I could get a bomb shell of a doe.


I was thinking about the same price, maybe $250. Just depends on your market. For $350 here, you get a nice goat, but not a jaw dropper necessarily.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ryann said:


> what show Skyla?


I'm not sure what show.. I was watching the 4-H show on Sunday and Sarah (my sister's 4-H leader) was talking to Jolee and she walked up and have me a funny smile and I said uh oh! Lol! She laughed and said they were talking about me at the table and wanted to know if I'd ever be comfortable being a judge... I told her I would think about it.. I think it was just 4-H fairs in gen. 
I know they were having a hard time finding someone for Deerfield..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'll be back soon y'all.. Gotta milk and feed


----------



## Ryann

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm not sure what show.. I was watching the 4-H show on Sunday and Sarah (my sister's 4-H leader) was talking to Jolee and she walked up and have me a funny smile and I said uh oh! Lol! She laughed and said they were talking about me at the table and wanted to know if I'd ever be comfortable being a judge... I told her I would think about it.. I think it was just 4-H fairs in gen.
> I know they were having a hard time finding someone for Deerfield..


Is she the one who does the new boston fair? We were talking to Michelle and another woman who's name I am not sure of and they pretty much talked me into bringing the 4-h kids next year....whats another fair lol and it is great practice for the kids.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm not sure.. She has Toggs.. Longish redish hair and has a son and a daughter ages 10 and 9.. Haden and Lauren...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Did I tell you guys that Levi's mom is going to do my hair for homecoming?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> And her pedigree
> View attachment 80348
> 
> 
> I'm not familiar with any of the herd names on the dams side.. Are you?


Oh my gosh!!! Is she still owned by the Withrows??? PLEASE tell me yes!!! They had 2 of Peeps daughters last I knew, Im dying to know if they have any descendants of her... ray:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'd have to agree with the others Dee, she's a decent doe but doesn't wow me... While $350 isn't an outrageous price for her I wouldn't pay that much for her myself, that's just me though


----------



## COgoatLover25

Cool Sydney 
What style are you going with?


----------



## Emzi00

No Sydney you need to have Lacie do your hair. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, and Dee, I want to see a set up pic of her before saying she's worth $350. Even dry though, she has a nice fore udder...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have no idea who owns her?? Their place looks really nice from the pix.

Leslie and Sydney, around here decent does go for 350 jaw droppers 800+ or pretty nice 400-500. Although the one that I'm gonna lease is not exactly a jaw dropper and my friend paid 800 for her. So I guess the marked here in CA is pretty high..
Lindsey if your still here this is the doe I'm gonna lease since u said u didn't see her.















Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh my gosh!!! Is she still owned by the Withrows??? PLEASE tell me yes!!! They had 2 of Peeps daughters last I knew, Im dying to know if they have any descendants of her... ray:


She said she has a few alpines she's keeping (she's selling her 3 daughters 4h projects and all 3 of them chose a different breed :lol: )

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Is there a name of the ad, Dee? The only one I remember is their daughter, Katrina I think...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The name n the ad is Tracey but I'm not sure if it's the daughter or them mom cuz when I called she said "oh I accidentally it my number n the add, let me give you my moms number.."


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh lovely, now I need to possibly track down a bunch more people to try and get a piece of my Peeps back...  :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Call her! Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> The name n the ad is Tracey but I'm not sure if it's the daughter or them mom cuz when I called she said "oh I accidentally it my number n the add, let me give you my moms number.."


:GAAH: Call them, talk about the doe, ask if their last name is Withrow.... if it IS give me their number, pretty please :greengrin:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wonder if it is, wouldn't that be strange... But I don't want to call her back if I'm not gonna but her doe.. What am I gonna say? I think you have my friends goat, give it back oh and call me if you decide to sell that Nubian for 250 :ROFL:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No! It wouldn't be strange, it'd be amazing! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

So Lacie I'm going to borrow you from your family so you can come cut my hair.... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

According to my records...there are Tracey Withrows in CA... and she's probably the mom... I need to know! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> So Lacie I'm going to borrow you from your family so you can come cut my hair.... :lol:


Ugh! Emma! Can't you see I'm trying to do things?! :lol: I need to speak with Myra... she'll know


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ugh! Emma! Can't you see I'm trying to do things?! :lol: I need to speak with Myra... she'll know


Yeah, I see. And I have no clue who that is. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ADGA lady... you wouldn't know her...:ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Even I know her! Her last name starts with a B... I can't think of it off the top of my head though..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Branch? Is that it?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: See, even Skyla knows her, aren't you out of the loop  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I will know people eventually. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: 

And I was right, it is Branch!


----------



## Emzi00

You can pick your nose, and you can pick your friends. But you can't rob a bank. That's a felony.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's not how that saying goes! :lol: rofl!


----------



## Emzi00

What's worse than finding a worm in your apple? 

The Holocaust.


----------



## Emzi00

I love anti jokes..... :lol:


----------



## Ryann

finding half a worm in your apple!


----------



## Emzi00

A dyslexic man walks into a bra.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> A dyslexic man walks into a bra.


:ROFL: :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey, Emma, maybe this is what the fortune cookie meant! I have to use my charm to get a descendant of Peeps! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hey, Emma, maybe this is what the fortune cookie meant! I have to use my charm to get a descendant of Peeps! :lol:


Imagining that you have charm scares me.... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hey, Emma, maybe this is what the fortune cookie meant! I have to use my charm to get a descendant of Peeps! :lol:


Ok Lacie, I have an idea. You call her regarding the ad then when you get to talking say "that's a nice alpine behind the doe you have for sale" and go from there :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Why was six afraid of seven? 

It wasn't. Numbers are not sentient and thus incapable of feeling fear.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Are you saying I can't be a kind, charming person? :lol: It's not my strong point.... I'll just use my negotiator skills  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I'm saying that you're scary and weird and yeah basically. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What do you call a bus full of lawyers at the bottom of the ocean? 

A tragedy


----------



## Emzi00

what's brown and sticky? A stick.


----------



## Emzi00

There's an Irishman, a homosexual, and a Jew standing at a bar. What a fine example of an integrated community.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I was trying to think of a joke to write, but then I became unsatisfied with my creativity and began to spiral into a depressing tangent of thoughts. I just took 37 Ambien, and have approximately ten minutes to live. Instead, I will spend my last moments writing goodbye messages to friends, and longingly looking at images of the past. Goodbye, world.

... :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I was trying to think of a joke to write, but then I became unsatisfied with my creativity and began to spiral into a depressing tangent of thoughts. I just took 37 Ambien, and have approximately ten minutes to live. Instead, I will spend my last moments writing goodbye messages to friends, and longingly looking at images of the past. Goodbye, world.
> 
> ... :ROFL:


Not funny! Go vomit now!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Anyone have any thoughts of Hay Extender in place of alfalfa pellets? It has alfalfa in it.. But my feed store seems to always be out when I run out.. I hate going to TSC as theirs are very poor quality and very dusty.. 
My feed store gave me a bad of the hay extender for $10.99.. Alfalfa pellets are close to $20 a bag.. 
I was thinking of rabbit pellets but those are pretty pricey too.. Urg! Why do things have to be so darn expensive!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Not funny! Go vomit now!


Dee, these are all of an anti joke list. The poisoning part isn't the funny part.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Where does the King keep his armies? 
In his selveies


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I was trying to think of a joke to write, but then I became unsatisfied with my creativity and began to spiral into a depressing tangent of thoughts. I just took 37 Ambien, and have approximately ten minutes to live. Instead, I will spend my last moments writing goodbye messages to friends, and longingly looking at images of the past. Goodbye, world.
> 
> ... :ROFL:


So don't be surprised when I slap you.... suicide is never funny....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Dee, these are all of an anti joke list. The poisoning part isn't the funny part.


I don't get it then..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

A white man, an African, and a Muslim walk into a bar...The bartender says...Oh, hello Mr President.


----------



## NubianFan

My cat is kneading the blanket


----------



## NubianFan

You know what is ironic???


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> My cat is kneading the blanket


Mine's probably on the counter wrecking things.


----------



## NubianFan

I thought you didn't like cats Lacie...
Anyway that is what I was going to say is ironic.... 
You don't like cats but I kind of see your personality as cat like.....
especially as like my cat catlike


----------



## goathiker

A guy walks into a store and asks for 15 lbs of snap beans. The girl behind the counter says I'm sorry sir, I can only sell you 10 pounds. Why is that he asks...Because my scale only goes up to 10 lbs.


----------



## NubianFan

Well..... except I am pretty sure you don't worship me. But then again I am the only person she worships her personality with others I guess I should say


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mine is chasing and eating flies..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't like cats, but we have a few, I only like them when they are tiny catlings :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I really thought that doe was a good one! It's a good thing I have all you here to tell me shes not worth it!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I thought she was worth it. You can't touch a three legged Purebred Nubian for less around here.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I didn't say she was bad, I just wanted to see a better picture of her if you're going to pay $350 for her


----------



## NubianFan

Well if in your area great does are $800 she probably is worth $350. To me that is just a lot of money for a goat, I only paid $125 for Dru and she has been my most expensive one.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I don't like cats, but we have a few, I only like them when they are tiny catlings :lol:


I don't like other peoples cats, but I like MOST of mine...

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

You gotta consider my most expensive horse was only $1000.


----------



## ariella42

I have 2 cats on me right now. We have 4, and they're all indoor-only.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The most I've paid for a horse is $10k.... I have a problem :lol:


----------



## goathiker

The babies I'm looking at reserving are 400 for bottle kids.


----------



## NubianFan

My cat is truly strange for a cat. She absolutely worships the ground I walk on, but if anyone else just does one thing she doesn't like she will attack. She thinks she is gorgeous (which she is) and she is queen of the roost with the other animals she beats up our German Shepherd. But she will stand on her hind feet and beg for her wet food like a dog for my daughter. She is just a nutcase sometimes.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NubianFan said:


> Well if in your area great does are $800 she probably is worth $350. To me that is just a lot of money for a goat, I only paid $125 for Dru and she has been my most expensive one.


Around here if a doe is registered and PB she's gonna be at least 350

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> The babies I'm looking at reserving are 400 for bottle kids.


Holy crap I just died...:dazed:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I was going to pay $650 for a day old from Coup... So, $350 isn't much compared to what I spend :lol: And I bought a $3000 pig, remember? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I paid 350 for my one month old buckling and 300 for my 2 month old doeling...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I paid $125 for Dru $75 for Daff and $50 for Pipsqueak. I paid $30 including boarding fee to have Dru bred.... Dru and the boys are all registered. Granted Pip and Daff aren't. And I know my goats aren't perfect but I think they are nice.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I agree that $350 isn't a bad price. I've yet to pay anything less for my goats (besides making package deals) and my kids start at $350 out of my FFs  and down to $300 if they are 'home milker quality'


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Speaking of which! Where on earth are pics of Dru's boys?!


----------



## ariella42

I just put down a deposit for a $500 Alpine FF for the spring. I really think it depends on your area. Around here, that price wouldn't be bad.


----------



## NubianFan

Not taken yet... I need to sell one of them but I just can't make myself. Waahhhh!!!! But yeah, I need to take some... sorry


----------



## NubianFan

Nigerians are what is expensive here, you can't touch one for under $400 sheesh....


----------



## NubianFan

AND Mini nubians, which is why I was happy to find Pip even though he isn't registered


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Nigerians are what is expensive here, you can't touch one for under $400 sheesh....


They seem to be fairly expensive everywhere lol!


----------



## NubianFan

Don't kick me, but I just don't understand WHY.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't know why either :lol:

Meanwhile in California... I should have some piglets born next week  And day after tomorrow I get my results back from biotracking, hopefully


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Idk either! But I'm not complaining! :lol: 
I mean there is a breeder near me that has a doe that is NOT a finished CH got National CH as a FF and she sells kids out of her for $1,200... That is insane! And people buy them!


----------



## goathiker

Hey Skyla I'm looking at this Hockus daughter http://barnowlgoats.com/anapne/

Bred to this buck http://barnowlgoats.com/barnowl-blade/

The resulting doe kid bred to Dex will be line breeding on Abby http://www.purplethistledairygoats.com/id38.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm off to bed.. I'll ttyl :wave: nighty night


----------



## NubianFan

And for all of you following the Crush saga. He hasn't talked to me since SATURDAY. ARRRRGGGGHHHHHH!!!! he. always. does. this.... it is SUCH a pattern, something happens we talk a huge amount, we get really close, he tells me something deeply personal about himself, then he RUNS like (you know that really hot place I can't post on here that starts with an H)
WTH!!! He does it EVERY time.... Then about a week later he will start talking again like nothing ever happened. What the heck is so scary about me.... I swear I am not even quite 5'4" I am not an axe murderer and I am relatively easy to get along with, what is he afraid is going to happen? 
Men,.... two year olds.... the lot of them... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They don't care Skyla, they hear national champion and that's all they want to know. If a doe is good enough to go nat ch though, that's insane not to finish her title... but regardless, they are paying for the champion potential in the kids.


----------



## ThreeHavens

I think it's the novelty. They are miniature and adorable, like a pedigree mini poodle, you know? The breeders I've bought from are not overly expensive though - I try to breed practical minis.


----------



## NubianFan

You can't got to bed yet... You haven't solved my dilema....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Hey Skyla I'm looking at this Hockus daughter http://barnowlgoats.com/anapne/
> 
> Bred to this buck http://barnowlgoats.com/barnowl-blade/
> 
> The resulting doe kid bred to Dex will be line breeding on Bewitched http://barnowlgoats.com/sgch-barnowl-bewitched/


Oh looks very nice!! Some really nice animals in there  
Hope it works out for you!!  and you get a pretty little doe kid to keep!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> And for all of you following the Crush saga. He hasn't talked to me since SATURDAY. ARRRRGGGGHHHHHH!!!! he. always. does. this.... it is SUCH a pattern, something happens we talk a huge amount, we get really close, he tells me something deeply personal about himself, then he RUNS like (you know that really hot place I can't post on here that starts with an H)
> WTH!!! He does it EVERY time.... Then about a week later he will start talking again like nothing ever happened. What the heck is so scary about me.... I swear I am not even quite 5'4" I am not an axe murderer and I am relatively easy to get along with, what is he afraid is going to happen?
> Men,.... two year olds.... the lot of them... :lol:


Has he been in a bad relationship before? I'm wondering if he's just afraid to get too close to someone?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> And for all of you following the Crush saga. He hasn't talked to me since SATURDAY. ARRRRGGGGHHHHHH!!!! he. always. does. this.... it is SUCH a pattern, something happens we talk a huge amount, we get really close, he tells me something deeply personal about himself, then he RUNS like (you know that really hot place I can't post on here that starts with an H)
> WTH!!! He does it EVERY time.... Then about a week later he will start talking again like nothing ever happened. What the heck is so scary about me.... I swear I am not even quite 5'4" I am not an axe murderer and I am relatively easy to get along with, what is he afraid is going to happen?
> Men,.... two year olds.... the lot of them... :lol:


Idk Leslie.. Maybe he is scared of his feelings? Idk! It's hard when you don't know how guys think! :lol: maybe he doesn't want to get too close and loose you? Idk..  but I know the feeling.. :hug:


----------



## ThreeHavens

In relation to the crush - I can tend to do the same thing. When I open up deeply to friends, I find myself RUNNING and hiding as if from shame. It's difficult to face people that know secrets about me, but I've learned those are really the only friends worth having. :3


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> They don't care Skyla, they hear national champion and that's all they want to know. If a doe is good enough to go nat ch though, that's insane not to finish her title... but regardless, they are paying for the champion potential in the kids.


Well I've figured that much out :lol: 
The breeder doesn't show her... I have a feeling that she didn't hold up.. Her LA score went from an 89 as a FF (and the appraiser wishing he could go higher) to an 86? I think.. And I've never seen her at any shows... :shrug: 
I think it was silly for a yearling(?) FF to take national ch.. There were plenty of really nice does there that could have taken it.. Idk..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ThreeHavens said:


> In relation to the crush - I can tend to do the same thing. When I open up deeply to friends, I find myself RUNNING and hiding as if from shame. It's difficult to face people that know secrets about me, but I've learned those are really the only friends worth having. :3


That's a good point Danielle  
I just very rarely open up to anyone so I don't really have that issue :roll: I'm so bad..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ThreeHavens said:


> In relation to the crush - I can tend to do the same thing. When I open up deeply to friends, I find myself RUNNING and hiding as if from shame. It's difficult to face people that know secrets about me, but I've learned those are really the only friends worth having. :3


I agree, it sounds like that's what he may be doing


----------



## NubianFan

He has a girlfriend before, so I was told by mutual friends but I never knew of her. It was before I met him. 
And Danielle I think there is wisdom in what you say. I always tend to think of it as being about me, when this is actually probably about him. He probably can't deal with what he revealed about himself. 
It is so funny though, he will always tell me something like it is the end of the world and though I see how these things are big and important to him, they are never anything that makes me feel any differently about him or makes him seem any less to me. In other words to me they aren't a big deal.


----------



## NubianFan

Lacie I just realized you said "bad" relationship and yes he has, but not in the way you would think. But you are probably on to something too. He told me once he has put up major walls.


----------



## goathiker

DH says he's testing you Leslie. He's giving you time to run away if you want or see if you'll stick with him anyway.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It also sounds like when he gets comfortable with you, he opens up and genuinely wants to tell you these things, but then gets embarrassed after the fact, for revealing secrets (making him vulnerable), and he puts those walls back up. 
It can take time, but I bet you he'll take those walls down for good one day.


----------



## NubianFan

Interesting Jill, tell your husband thank you. I guess I could see that too. He has done this a lot though, I wonder how many times I have to pass the test before I have to stop taking exams??


----------



## NubianFan

I feel like I have a hammer and a tiny chisel and I just slowly am chipping it away a little at a time. But I wonder if it would be better to be a bird and sit on the top of the wall and sing to him. Maybe eventually he'd invite me to fly over. It is funny he has always been there for me, but I think in the end he will be the one that needs me more. I get weak and shaky inside my head, but I always end up getting up. I always pull strength from somewhere.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't know either, but hopefully he'll come around soon for you!


----------



## goathiker

When he gets the thing that is _really_ bothering him, then he will stop doing it.


----------



## NubianFan

I already know what that is, he just doesn't know I know it. And I don't care it doesn't change anything either.


----------



## NubianFan

I would love him if he were covered in purple alligator hide with green ostrich quill marks and smoked cigars while playing ukulele. How can I not when he has never let me down not once. In a world where pretty much everyone else does.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Agreed


----------



## ThreeHavens

Leslie, you are so sweet, and he is lucky to have you.


----------



## NubianFan

I'm really not very sweet. I just know a good thing when I see it. Or maybe more to the point a good man. I give the guys a hard time, like saying they are all two year olds, but the truth is, I know the value of a good man. Because I have had a horrible one. I learned the hard way what to look for and what to run from. And I know that sometimes, many times the good ones are under-appreciated and overlooked. 
I do try really hard to do what is right so I can sleep well at night. 
I do try to treat all people as I would like to be treated.
But I am far away and gone from anything perfect.
I am just me. 
But thank you for saying so.


----------



## goathiker

NubianFan said:


> I would love him if he were covered in purple alligator hide with green ostrich quill marks and smoked cigars while playing ukulele.


That is a lot going on right there. :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Welp I guess I better go take a bath and go to bed. 
Night all.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie. Sloppy Joes are 'bout done anyway


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want sloppy joes!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill!! I need advice!!! R u done with your sloppy joes yet??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Aw man, I would have rather had sloppy joes! We had lasagna again


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

LaCie your back! Help me!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, I'm outside on my phone, but yeah, sorta back :lol: Whatcha need?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So apparently I was supposed to go give the doe that pg 600 today... According to the schedule the owner has which is 14 days... 

So I told her I can come give it tomorrow... So she left the CDIR in till I give it tomorrow and we are breeding her Friday.... Will this be ok??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well with the protocol I use, you give it 2 days before pulling, and the other way to do it is to give the shot the same time you pull it, so theoretically, it should work just fine for you.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Even if we're breeding her the next day? Possibly less then 24 hours?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

So Dee, are you still thinking about that doe.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't think so.. Everyone seemed so iffy and I want a doe that is going to improve my herd not just be iffy..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Sounds like good reasoning. And you will be getting some babies out of the leased doe?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes  from kastdemurs monte Carlo!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

I think you're smart not to get anything else right now. You won't know until later what you might want to keep.:thumb:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Even if we're breeding her the next day? Possibly less then 24 hours?


Yes, it should work no different than when we do PG600 and CIDR pulls at 21 days and breed on day 22.
It does take 24-36 hours for them to come in heat though, so you may not be able to breed before 24 hours if she isnt in yet...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So I gotta try to get there tomorrow to pull it and give the inj so I will be there after 24 hours Friday..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The problem is I work tomorrow so I'm trying to get the day off.. Cuz the doe rig now is 2 hours from my house so if I can't get the day off she wont get the inj till almost 8 pm at the earliest... And we're planning to be there Friday around 11 or 12:30


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

This works so much easier when you're doing AI. Was there a reason she couldn't give the shot when she did her doe?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's not doing her doe till dec and I have the shot....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Weeeellll, next time around, plan it out to be on a weekend. It doesn't work well if the hormone injections aren't timed right, given when they need to be given, CIDR's pulled to late, etc. It all is pretty important that you can do everything when it needs done.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well.. I just really hope this works cuz I still have to pay the lease fee and the stud fee if it doesn't :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Get Ebola real quick...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

When I'm doing it, I try to do everything within an hour of each thing, so
Day 1: CIDR at 7am
Day 19: PG600 7am
Day 21: Pull CIDR 7am
Day 22: In heat around 8am normally, wait a little bit for the right mucous if AIing or 1 time breeding.

And keep the does with CIDR's away from _all_ bucks!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! I'd rather be out 300 bucks then have Ebola!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> When I'm doing it, I try to do everything within an hour of each thing, so
> Day 1: CIDR at 7am
> Day 19: PG600 7am
> Day 21: Pull CIDR 7am
> Day 22: In heat around 8am normally, wait a little bit for the right mucous if AIing or 1 time breeding.


Well I hope it works since the original schedule was so different anyway.. Pull at 14 days and give shot then breed at 16 days

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Okay, just get really sick with a fever and puking that only lasts an hour.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And there won't be a next time cuz I will be using my own buck from now on.

Jill, is that your way of saying I really screwed up and you don't think she will take?

Should she pull the CDIR tonight? Or is it too late for that?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I'm just saying you need to go do what you need to do. You can take a personal day from work. Just call and say look I have some business I have to take care of and go take care of the goat. There isn't a dang thing he can say unless you have a history of being reprimanded for missing work.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, do not pull the CIDR if she hasn't had the PG600 yet. Since you are doing the PG and CIDR pull on the same day, do the PG in the AM and pull the CIDR in the PM.
I don't know if you can pull the CIDR and give the shot at the same time and have it work the same, but whenever you pull it, it will take 24-36 hours for them to come in.

Does she have any frozen PG600 that she can give tonight and pull the CIDR in 12 hours?

You work for a vet right? Get some cystorelin to be sure she ovulates... 1cc as she is getting bred, 1cc 24hrs later


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol well you don't know my boss lol! I'll hear about it for the rest of my life! :lol: 

What would be the best time to give the injection tomorrow if we are planning to breed her around 12 fri? Inj at 12 tomorrow?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No, do not pull the CIDR if she hasn't had the PG600 yet. Since you are doing the PG and CIDR pull on the same day, do the PG in the AM and pull the CIDR in the PM.
> I don't know if you can pull the CIDR and give the shot at the same time and have it work the same, but whenever you pull it, it will take 24-36 hours for them to come in.
> 
> Does she have any frozen PG600 that she can give tonight and pull the CIDR in 12 hours?
> 
> You work for a vet right? Get some cystorelin to be sure she ovulates... 1cc as she is getting bred, 1cc 24hrs later


Well if I give the injection tomorrow AM we can't pull the CDIR pm because then it would be way less than 24 hours before we breed her...

Idk what cystorelin is which means we don't carry it at our office so even if I were allowed to order it I likely wouldn't get it till Monday...

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ideally you would want to give it 12 hours before you pull the CIDR, and then 24 hours later have it be noon friday.
So 24 hours before noon on friday, would be noon on thursday, so to pull it by noon on thursday, she'd have to have the shot roughly around midnight tonight.

You can try and give the shot and pull the CIDR at the same time, noon thursday, but I personally haven't tried it before. You don't have a ton of options right now though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And the injection is IM right?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She doesn't have any frozen PG 600 either.. I'm getting stressed..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Then you just say look, I'm sorry, I wanted to come in but, this had to be cared for. It was really personal but *sniff* it had to be cared for. 

You''l never go far if you can't manipulate well :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Then you just say look, I'm sorry, I wanted to come in but, this had to be cared for. It was really personal but *sniff* it had to be cared for.
> 
> You''l never go far if you can't manipulate well :lol:


:ROFL: :slapfloor:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I found a sheep breeder who gives it the same time he pulls the cidrs, works for him, so that is what I would do in your situation.

And yes, it is IM, deep IM injection.


----------



## goathiker

I think it might work since she's not bringing her in out of season. At least it would be easier.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well I found a sheep breeder who gives it the same time he pulls the cidrs, works for him, so that is what I would do in your situation.
> 
> And yes, it is IM, deep IM injection.


Your awesome Lacie! Thank you for finding that!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> I think it might work since she's not bringing her in out of season. At least it would be easier.


Thanx for easing my mind!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

For sure, out of season is hard... Which is why I'm waiting with bated breath for Moons results on Friday! She acts pregnant, looks like she probably is, and if she is, I'm giving myself a pat on the back for getting an alpine in heat in dead summer! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Should I bring a buck rag with me to help throw her into heat?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm waiting with bated breath


The lady that owns the doe said the same thing to me just a few min ago, what does that mean?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Your awesome Lacie! Thank you for finding that!


Yep  So to be clear, tomorrow at 12, pull cidr, give pg600, she should be in heat on friday afternoon, or at least almost in heat by then. 
Maybe do it at 10am to give yourself another two hours if you want.

In july when I did this with Moon, she was in heat a bit before 24 hours and she stays in heat for about 30 hours.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> The lady that owns the doe said the same thing to me just a few min ago, what does that mean?


Holding my breath, great anticipation, can't wait.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok so I will get there as soon as I can! I can always fake diarrhea and leave work right when I get there! :ROFL:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Should I bring a buck rag with me to help throw her into heat?


Does she not have a buck? If not then sure, and have her take it out to her every couple hours, it'll help her come in.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ok so I will get there as soon as I can! I can always fake diarrhea and leave work right when I get there! :ROFL:


:slapfloor: :ROFL: :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She does not have a buck. My sweater will smell like buck lol!
So I should bring The buck rag tomorrow, not for the ride Friday? Lol I can hear you guys now "poor little newbie!"


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, bring it tomorrow, and have the lady bring it out for her to sniff it tomorrow afternoon, evening, and friday morning.


----------



## goathiker

As soon as you get to work drink syrup of Ipicac...Don't go in, you'll chicken out. :razz:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh god, Jill, not Ipicac! :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> As soon as you get to work drink syrup of Ipicac...Don't go in, you'll chicken out. :razz:


Haha well now that I think about it, I have to go in cuz I need to get some red top tubes to put the PG 600 in to freeze it after! :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I freeze mine in syringes


----------



## goathiker

Yep, works fine.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh and I need a big syringe to mix it!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Why do you need a big syringe to mix it?...


----------



## goathiker

???


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

To make things easy! Suck it up in 1 big syringe to mix with the powder instead of using the 3 cc 8 times


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Jill, I have a question for you... before I bought Coup, she was getting 4lbs of grain a day, since she's been here, the absolute most she will eat is half a pound a day... Needless to say she needs to gain more weight.
Got any tricks to get a super picky goat to eat? Should I just give her a half pound of calf manna if that's all she's gonna eat? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> To make things easy! Suck it up in 1 big syringe to mix with the powder instead of using the 3 cc 8 times


:doh: Dee... work smarter, not harder. Draw like 4cc's of the liquid up, shoot that into the powder, draw all that up, and put that in the big bottle, slosh it around a bit. Viola, mixed!


----------



## goathiker

Well, you could if you can afford it. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :doh: Dee... work smarter, not harder. Draw like 4cc's of the liquid up, shoot that into the powder, draw all that up, and put that in the big bottle, slosh it around a bit. Viola, mixed!


Seems much easier to just draw all the liquid up at once in a big syringe then mix with powder. Viola mixed :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's $25 for a 50lb bag here  But I've already offered 4 different kinds of grain, and no matter what it is, all she will eat is a half pound a day :GAAH:


----------



## goathiker

Have you tried plain whole oats?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Seems much easier to just draw all the liquid up at once in a big syringe then mix with powder. Viola mixed :lol:


Have you even looked in the box it's in? Last I checked the powder bottle is like 1/4 the size of the liquid one :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Have you tried plain whole oats?


I have tried dry cob, wet cob, the dairy grain, the cow grain, and the lmf development. I'll have to check the other store for barely or plain oats.

She was used to eating 2lbs of wet cob, and 2lbs of barley a day.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I haven't looked, but that's how meds are made, they are intend to be left in the bottle with the powder. I guess I'll find out tomorrow...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She doesn't eat alfalfa pellets either


----------



## goathiker

So, she likes barley because that's a lot of it. Can you get that? It's spendy here.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I haven't looked, but that's how meds are made, they are intend to be left in the bottle with the powder. I guess I'll find out tomorrow...


Normally yeah, you'd be right, but unless they changed the bottles, good luck fitting 25cc in a 10cc bottle! :lol: 
PG600 was made to be mixed and used immediately after mixing, and to throw out what's unused that day. They didn't make it to last in the fridge, which is why we freeze it.


----------



## goathiker

So you stick needle in the liquid bottle and a needle in the powder bottle and transfer it 5 cc's at a time.


----------



## goathiker

Besides you can get a big syringe from any feed store you pass on your way.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Work is faster, no check out line! Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> So, she likes barley because that's a lot of it. Can you get that? It's spendy here.


Oh no! Spendy, I hate that word!! :lol: I'll have to check around. She seriously was a 5 on the BSC when I got her, obese for a dairy doe, her not eating or drinking dropped her to a 2. I want her at a 4 by april. 
She weighed 190 when I got her, then she wouldn't drink more than necessary to survive, for 3.5 weeks and lost 40lbs :hair:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Work is faster, no check out line! Lol


What is so hard about drawing up 4cc liquid, mixing it with the powder, and then putting it back in the big bottle, takes like 30 seconds! :GAAH:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wait, is all the barley what made her so fat? Should I be using that for my thinner cow?!


----------



## goathiker

Can you give her some milk with a farm raised raw egg yolk in it? Works wonders even if everyone else on here would yell at me...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> What is so hard about drawing up 4cc liquid, mixing it with the powder, and then putting it back in the big bottle, takes like 30 seconds! :GAAH:


I only have 3 cc syringes lol that still takes an extra poke..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, barley is the same calories as corn but not so hard to digest...


----------



## goathiker

And higher protein


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Can you give her some milk with a farm raised raw egg yolk in it? Works wonders even if everyone else on here would yell at me...


I can do that  How much milk, and how often?


----------



## goathiker

So Dee, you're saying that going into work, getting sick, and leaving in time to get to the doe by 10:00am takes less time than poking a bottle twice????


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have to at least show up for work.. It won't go over well if I don't..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I had already told my co worker what I need to do since I was trying to get my shift covered.. So depending if she keeps her mouth shut, faking sick might not work..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Start slow to get her used to it but work her up to at least a pint twice a day, more if she'll drink it. My does will suck up the whole gallon they just gave me without a hitch :lol: Any eggs that laid in the goats reach are fair game as well. They eat them shells and all.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This lady is now trying to convince me that I need to wait till the fall after my doeling turns 2 to breed her...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Start slow to get her used to it but work her up to at least a pint twice a day, more if she'll drink it. My does will suck up the whole gallon they just gave me without a hitch :lol: Any eggs that laid in the goats reach are fair game as well. They eat them shells and all.


None of my goats will touch milk.. What's the trick to that?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

So, you're down to explaining it and crying...


----------



## goathiker

Mine are weird


----------



## goathiker

Or maybe yours are? Most goats will drink milk.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Or I can go in and say "hey I gotta go, Dana will be here as soon as she can to cover my shift" and not tell them Anything else.. Little do they know as soon as she can is 1 ish :lol: but I have to show up early to pull that off so my boss isn't there yet!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I gotta go to bed now if I'm gonna get to work early! Lol! Night ladies!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> This lady is now trying to convince me that I need to wait till the fall after my doeling turns 2 to breed her...


8 months is just fine to breed at. You lose some productivity if you wait to breed past 10 months.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's saying the opposite.. She's saying you get bigger goats and your does will last longer if you wait that long... It seems a bit extreme to me..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Dee.

I don't know if mine will drink milk :chin: But Coup is ridiculous, so I'll have to try  Picky goat! Last time I get one from him :lol:


----------



## goathiker

It really just comes down to how bad you want this breeding. If you lose your job you can come live here, I need a sla...I mean a hired hand anyway  I'll pay you a room in the end of the trailer, 2 meals a day, and um um rain yes, lots of rain :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> She's saying the opposite.. She's saying you get bigger goats and your does will last longer if you wait that long... It seems a bit extreme to me..


Not true at all. Back in the late 80's when I had 60 does, my doelings freshed right at 12 months old, every year, and they were every bit as big, and bigger than their dams, depending on the individual. They always kidded with twins or triplets as well.

Everyone just wants to reinvent the wheel. Most people who say don't breed to kid until they're 2, normally can't get them to breedable size until then


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Dee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> It really just comes down to how bad you want this breeding. If you lose your job you can come live here, I need a sla...I mean a hired hand anyway  I'll pay you a room in the end of the trailer, 2 meals a day, and um um rain yes, lots of rain :lol:


:ROFL: ok! :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

The milk matters. This keeping milk from kids is I don't know...They won't even grow on less than 1/2 a gallon a day and a gallon is much better.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Not true at all. Back in the late 80's when I had 60 does, my doelings freshed right at 12 months old, every year, and they were every bit as big, and bigger than their dams, depending on the individual. They always kidded with twins or triplets as well.


But we're talking Nubians, they grow slower right? She's 8 months and def not even close to tempers size.. But her mom was smaller than temper.. Still she seems too small to me I was gonna wait till she was at least 18 mo.

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I used to raise Nubians, and no they don't grow slower, unless you feed them less :lol: At 8 months they should be 60% of their adult size or bigger, as yearlings is when they are the size of their dams.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It could be her lines on her dams side.. They seem smaller... 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> The milk matters. This keeping milk from kids is I don't know...They won't even grow on less than 1/2 a gallon a day and a gallon is much better.


I so agree, I want to smack the ones who do that 10% thing...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I used to raise Nubians, and no they don't grow slower, unless you feed them less :lol: At 8 months they should be 60% of their adult size or bigger, as yearlings is when they are the size of their dams.


Well I guess I'll see how she grows.. She got weaned early cuz she refused a bottle... She's fat! But not very big... She eats every bit as much as temperance lol including almost the same amount of grain (which a dry fat doe shouldn't need but I want her bigger!!)

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What does she weigh?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> The milk matters. This keeping milk from kids is I don't know...They won't even grow on less than 1/2 a gallon a day and a gallon is much better.


I didn't know they could eat that much! I would have given my buck more and he would be huge!! But I'm ok with 100# by 5 mo.. I haven't weighed him since though

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> What does she weigh?


I have no idea... She's taller than my 70# dog and wider with that huge belly full all the time!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh yes, they can eat that much, I like to see mine getting 1.5-2 gallons a day each as kids, basically as much milk as they can swill :lol:

If she's bigger than the dog, she can probably breed this year.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'll do a weight tape when i get a chance.. Ok G'Night for real! I'm turning this thing off! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

hey guys


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Dee, hey Leslie! :wave:

So Jill, am I looking for rolled barley, or recleaned barley?


----------



## NubianFan

I was just rudely awakened by a half a cup of acid coming up my throat. I even took my antacid at bedtime, I just got finished eating about 10 tums and drinking two glasses of water and my throat is still burning so bad, any tips. I only have this happen about twice a year but it is something I hate more than just about anything.


----------



## NubianFan

Night Dee


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Dee 

Take a little swig of vinegar Leslie, sounds weird, works great.

Be right there Sydney


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh goodness Leslie, I have no idea. What a way to be woken up


----------



## goathiker

Oh, and rolled barley Lacie, it doesn't wear teeth out so bad.


----------



## NubianFan

I actually stood at the sink looking at my vinegar and wondering if I should drink some. Thanks Jill


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That sucks Leslie! 

Cool, thank you Jill! I'll see if the feed store has any tomorrow.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Take a little swig of vinegar Leslie, sounds weird, works great.


I have heard of using lemon juice to help with a sore throat during a cold or flu, was wondering if something similar to that would help for Leslie's throat!

Leslie, I get the same thing sometimes  I have to take a pill every night and even that doesn't help it completely..


----------



## NubianFan

Does it ever it feels like your throat is on fire. I had Popeyes fried chicken for dinner I guess that is why. It has finally calmed considerably


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah I take a pepcid every night. I don't know why tonight it didn't work.


----------



## NubianFan

My cat is trying to comfort me she came laid her head on my arm and now she is "petting" my arm with her paw. She is annoying but I guess she loves me.


----------



## goathiker

I'm actually really sensitive to Cilantro, mint, and jalapenos. They all cause my mouth to blister.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I should send you my catling, Leslie, he annoys me like no other :lol: Lynyrd, ridiculous name for a cat :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Does he have a brother named Skynyrd?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Does he have a brother named Skynyrd?


Yes, but I gave him to my daughter, one terrorist cat is enough


----------



## NubianFan

Princess would not be happy, she doesn't like to share me. Ha ha just as I said that she put her paw back on my arm like NO I ain't sharing my human


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Darn, worth a try :lol: 

The puppies are awake I hear, little alligators....


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> Does it ever it feels like your throat is on fire. I had Popeyes fried chicken for dinner I guess that is why. It has finally calmed considerably


Yeah, it does, no fun!


----------



## NubianFan

Hee hee hee :laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Okay, time for me to go night night :lol: Feel better Leslie  Talk to yall in the morning... I have to get my flu vaccine tomorrow... bleck. At least it's the mist, but I still am a bit wary of them..


----------



## NubianFan

well I feel like I might live. After watching Reign I had to wonder if I'd been poisoned when it first happened. (the queen is always poisoning someone on that show)
I guess I will try to go back to bed, since I have to be at work early in the morning. Night again All.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's funny, the two out of the last litter, the female is the only one that makes sound, and the only sound she makes is a growl, and when her and her brother fight, they are both dead silent. The only way I can tell they are fighting at night is because I can hear them flopping around :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Leslie.

SYDNEY! DO NOT GET THE FLU VACCINE!... ok, I saved your life, I can go do the dishes and go to bed now :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Really, LISTEN TO LACIE, do you take that crap every year?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning all 

If you can help it Sydney, don't get it!
I haven't gotten the flu shot in years... And when I did, I got the flu! :roll:


----------



## NubianFan

Heeeeeeee'sssss baaaaaaccckkk..... told ya. It is such a pattern.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Men :roll: :laugh:


----------



## ariella42

I just won $100 on a $2 scratch off  I might email Ziggy and see if I can make another payment on the doe I'm getting.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Whoo!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sweet! Love getting money on scratchers! 

Jill, I was able to get a 70lb bag of the rolled barley, cost $16!  she ate a pound of it this morning, so that's a start!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Can't believe it's already Thursday...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh and Lacie and Jill, yeah, I have to get a flu shot every year. Always have since I was a baby.


----------



## Emzi00

So who wants to be my therapist today? :lol: No takers? Good choice.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I wouldn't be a good therapist...so I have an excuse  :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I'm busy watch ghost stories.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> So who wants to be my therapist today? :lol: No takers? Good choice.


:flag: At your service.


----------



## ndwarf

Scottyhorse said:


> Oh and Lacie and Jill, yeah, I have to get a flu shot every year. Always have since I was a baby.


Me too, except I am terrified of needles so I get the flu mist instead


----------



## Emzi00

I have always refused to get the flu shot, and I guess that I'm enough of a PITA to get them to not force me to. :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

ndwarf said:


> Me too, except I am terrified of needles so I get the flu mist instead


I usually get the mist too. I used to have such a terrible phobia of needles (much better now) that I had to have 4 nurses and my mom hold me down, on top of the nurse giving me the shots. :lol: As a little tiny girl :lol:


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Emzi00 said:


> I have always refused to get the flu shot, and I guess that I'm enough of a PITA to get them to not force me to. :lol:


We dont get flu shots. They out some weird stuff in there.


----------



## goathiker

They sure do...


----------



## ariella42

Today must be my lucky day; I got a job offer with a law firm!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, Sydney... it was nice knowing you, I tried to warn you, you will be missed


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:GAAH: 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Dee, what?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well I am back, so far I have no flu like symptoms. 

Emma, clear your inbox


----------



## Emzi00

Oh, yeah, okay, done. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I went to go give that injection today.. And Jill, yes I did skip work, Lacie I mixed it how you told me too... But when I got there I didn't see what I expected to see..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

And...?


----------



## ariella42

What did you see?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Emzi00 said:


> Dee, what?


I'm not sure u all even want to see this.. I'm so sad... My phone isn't even letting me send the pix so maybe you wont have to see after all...

I'm taking this doe to be bred tomorrow... The owner said she was trying to put weight on her.......

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ariella42 said:


> What did you see?


Bones...

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

How bad?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do you remember the pic I posted of her before when I was so excited about leasing her?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, I do.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

We'll if I could get this pic to send.. Then you would cry too.........


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I remember it too.


----------



## Emzi00

If you don't want to post it you can text it to me if that'd be better....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have to go out and help her get settled.. I want supposed to bring her home till tomorrow on the way home from the breeding but she looked so bad I just threw her in my car and mada a mad dash for home to feed her... It's been a long day of driving a feeling bad for goats so I'm taking a break to eat and rehydrate..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Emzi00 said:


> If you don't want to post it you can text it to me if that'd be better....


Let me try to send it be more time if it doesn't work I'll let u know so you can pm me your #?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

So if anyone needs a therapist go to Sydney, she'll make you feel better.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> So if anyone needs a therapist go to Sydney, she'll make you feel better.


:hug:


----------



## Emzi00

Sounds good Dee. My number is totally public though, it's on my website. 

Lacie, I still have your number memorized. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Can she make me feel better about what I saw today?

I left my house at 7:30 this morning and just now got home with the goat. It's 4:09..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It didn't work Emma..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

How do you starve a Mexican? 

Deny him access to foodstuffs.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's such a bummer Dee  :hug: sorry...


----------



## goathiker

Wow, long day for sure.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm gonna go take more pix of her.. Brb


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Can she make me feel better about what I saw today?
> 
> I left my house at 7:30 this morning and just now got home with the goat. It's 4:09..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I can try and help if you wanna talk over PM..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:yum:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trying to convince my mom we need to go to the ADGA convention next weekend cause I some how got it off at work! I want to watch the sale so badly! Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wow Dee, sounds terrible. I'm curious to see her too...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well the good news, Dee, I was expecting much worse from the way it sounded, but she isn't as bad as I thought. She's a low 2 on the BCS, and has an empty rumen. You can fix her up


----------



## goathiker

Well, where's my picture?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I lost your number when I replaced my phone, otherwise I could have forwarded it... I sure someone has your number though, right?


----------



## goathiker

Sydney does, Emma can send it to her and she can send it to me.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No picture for me either? *snuffle*


----------



## Emzi00

Someone just give me numbers to send it to... :lol: And it'd be good to have your number Jill, I know who I want to call if I have an emergency.


----------



## goathiker

Will do


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry everyone.. Technology troubles... Lacie she has zero flesh covering her spine and hips...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No cell phone here  I was just joking..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is this the be you shared Emma?








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Sorry everyone.. Technology troubles... Lacie she has zero flesh covering her spine and hips...


Well that's not good... how did she lose so much weight?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How about this stick figure??








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well that's not good... how did she lose so much weight?


They don't feed her.................

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

That sounds like the doe I just got  On the upside, mine is already putting on weight and doing better. I hope your doe does well and gives you some great kids


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They have a very small pasture and they water the grass but there is very little grass....... She asked me If I thought she needed to be feeding more than just pasture.... :GAAH: of course I told her yes, they need alfalfa... I also told her how I feed my goats.l


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe  poor girl.. 
I think you can fix her up in no time though  :hug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie... She has lice! I dusted her with poultry dust.. Can I give her ivomec today if I am breeding her tomorrow?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Awe  poor girl..
> I think you can fix her up in no time though  :hug:


Sad thing for me now is once I get her all nice and fat.. She's goin right back over there....

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Is it not the same lady that owned her in the better looking pictures?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No those pix were taken right before she bought her. Those are from the breeder


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How can you pay so much for a goat then let it wither away?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Sad thing for me now is once I get her all nice and fat.. She's goin right back over there....
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


That poor baby... Too bad you can't just buy her...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oooh, ok, now that makes sense. A lot of people buy them, and don't know how to care for them. 

I caught wind of Moons sister for sale last year, and she looked worse than that.... looked just like Moon when she left, but they let her lose about 60lbs, her coat looked awful, super copper deficient, and her kids looked as bad...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That poor baby... Too bad you can't just buy her...


I could buy her.. For $800 :slapfloor:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Everything we talked about told me she knew how to care for goats and I expected she was a good breeder... My new goat is crying....

She said she would never take any treats from her and gave me some animal crackers to give to the other goats and that goat totally took those crackers from me! Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That other doe, the $350 one, looks a lot better than her right now, the other doe has a much less steep rump too.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That other doe, the $350 one, looks a lot better than her right now, the other doe has a much less steep rump too.


Hahaha! Too late now! Y'all said no!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

So Lacie I don't need to borrow you anymore, someone else is doing my hair, which is lame because I prefer an almost blind person to cut it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Pluses 2 ppl told me her legs look really short in that pic?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What? I never said no, all I asked of was a picture of her set up, or at least not so close and walking! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lacie... She has lice! I dusted her with poultry dust.. Can I give her ivomec today if I am breeding her tomorrow?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> So Lacie I don't need to borrow you anymore, someone else is doing my hair, which is lame because I prefer an almost blind person to cut it.


No, you're still coming out in July, so I'll be even more blind by then! It'll look great! :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> What? I never said no, all I asked of was a picture of her set up, or at least not so close and walking! :lol:


Haha.. Ya how can you tell her rump is less steep if we haven't seen her set up yet?!?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> ?


Oh yeah! :lol: I would...


----------



## goathiker

She looks fairly healthy though, even if she's thin. Some Angel Maker would help her bounce back faster. 
I hate using Ivomec for lice. Try some CyLence instead. Injecting Ivommec is a really bad Idea anytime but, it will stay in her system and effect the kids brain.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Haha.. Ya how can you tell her rump is less steep if we haven't seen her set up yet?!?


I've been doing this a while 

The standing pics... if it's more level when she's not set up, it's going to be even more level set up.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But idk how much the twig weighs.... And should I treat my other goats? They touched her a couple times..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The lady gave her 1.5cc when she got her.. No wonder it didn't work..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> She looks fairly healthy though, even if she's thin. Some Angel Maker would help her bounce back faster.
> I hate using Ivomec for lice. Try some CyLence instead. Injecting Ivommec is a really bad Idea anytime but, it will stay in her system and effect the kids brain.


So Dee.... nevermind, I would not, unless it was absolutely dire! :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> She looks fairly healthy though, even if she's thin. Some Angel Maker would help her bounce back faster.
> I hate using Ivomec for lice. Try some CyLence instead. Injecting Ivommec is a really bad Idea anytime but, it will stay in her system and effect the kids brain.


I dont have cylence.. Is it topical? Will the poultry dust kill the lice? It worked for my chickens and says its good for other animals..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I would use the CyLence on them all if you have it. It's a pour on. Or you could dust them all I guess. 

Wow... yeah, I don't see how 1.5cc could have ever worked for her...


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No, you're still coming out in July, so I'll be even more blind by then! It'll look great! :slapfloor: :ROFL:


Yeah, of course. But you're doing it like this, even if you're blind.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So Dee.... nevermind, I would not, unless it was absolutely dire! :ROFL:


What your not allowed to have your own opinions now that Jill's a mod?? :ROFL:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Yeah, of course. But you're doing it like this, even if you're blind.


Well, do you want it like the one on the left or the one on the right?! Make up your mind! :lol:

Pretty toned down compared to what I've done before though. Shaved up one side, mohawk-mullet, bleached, blues, purples, layers, fringed, and braids, all in one hairdo :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> What your not allowed to have your own opinions now that Jill's a mod?? :ROFL:


No, but I didn't know it would stay in the system that long, and screw up their brains :lol:
Jill is the only goat person anyone ever needs to have as an advisor...
You can come to me if you want repro advice, or want me to criticize your goat :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Actually Emma, you're either going to get a perm, or a beehive :slapfloor: :ROFL: You'll look great!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No, but I didn't know it would stay in the system that long, and screw up their brains :lol:
> Jill is the only goat person anyone ever needs to have as an advisor...
> You can come to me if you want repro advice, or want me to criticize your goat :ROFL:


:lol: well who do I go to if I want someone to say my goat is cute? Lol!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

A beehive??? Why not go for the whole Barbara Eden look :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> :lol: well who do I go to if I want someone to say my goat is cute? Lol!


Probably not me... I'm a chronic liar when it comes to the breeds I don't really like.... :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

HappyCaliGoats said:


> :lol: well who do I go to if I want someone to say my goat is cute?


Leslie and Chad of course.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So back to the stick figure.... Since she already touched 2 of my 3 girls and they re only separated by a fence right now.. I might as well just let them all run together right?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Pierced belly button Genie outfit...The whole schmear...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And I don't mean the pretty beehives either, it has to be like this :slapfloor:


----------



## goathiker

I wonder if she knows she has a musk rat living on her head?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I just had a big spider on my arm!!! Eek!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma, have I got the look for you! :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Actually Emma, you're either going to get a perm, or a beehive :slapfloor: :ROFL: You'll look great!


No!! :slapfloor: Just go with the one on the right, she had more colors in her hair.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill!! You didn't answer my last question! On ur phone, not here..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So should I start the doe on b complex and probios since she's stressed and going to be hauled away for breeding tomorrow? 

Lacie I think this counts as a breeding question!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes to the B complex and probios, for the lice treatment, you others probably don't have it if they just brushed up against each other. Check daily for them though.


----------



## goathiker

I'd give her some it will help reduce stress.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok 6cc per 100# right?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Sorry to hear about that doe Dee, that's awful, glad you're gonna get her fixed up though


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think this lady is gonna hit the floor when she sees what my goats look like compared to hers.... We bought kids from the same farm this year and the one of hers that was born in feb, like mine, she said was and still is the biggest kid off that farm this year.. I said "wait till you see Galaxy!"

Seriously lacie now I really know what you were talking about last night.... Her 8 mo old doe looks like my kid did when she was 3 months.......... FROM THE SAME FARM!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I want this horse, somebody buy it for me :lol:

http://denver.craigslist.org/grd/4714942232.html


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ok 6cc per 100# right?


Sounds about right.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> I want this horse, somebody buy it for me :lol:
> 
> http://denver.craigslist.org/grd/4714942232.html


I just want to ride her! She stunning! :drool:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill?? Why did u leave me? I can't give the inj without a weight..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I'm here 5ccs is plenty for this. 

I hope who ever buys that horse gets her front feet x-rayed. The ad doesn't quite set right with me.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> I'm here 5ccs is plenty for this.
> 
> I hope who ever buys that horse gets her front feet x-rayed. The ad doesn't quite set right with me.


U mist be busy? I go her measurement so we could weigh her lol!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Oh, okay. What's the measurement?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

For the twig it's 34.25.... Did you lose your phone?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It doesn't always tone when I have a text. I have to remember to look at it all the time :lol:


Weight tape says 120 lbs.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok so your tape is the same as my fiasco farms chart! That means my doeling really is over 97#! Good for her!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, my tape says the same. And Temper would be 38.75 around to be at 165.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

97 would be 31.75


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Galaxy weighs way more than I thought!! I'm so happy! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So if she's almost 100lbs, and the other one is the same size she was at 3 months... she's like 30lbs?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Gosh, I can't wait to get my results back from biotracking! I'm not good at waiting :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So if she's almost 100lbs, and the other one is the same size she was at 3 months... she's like 30lbs?


That sounds about right... They were teeny...

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wow, that's how big my 1 month olds are :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I agree there. My April doeling is 80 lbs and she was dam fed.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Edna was a mid march kid, she had a cocci issue from the stress of losing her mom, getting weaned sooner than I planned, etc, and she's 70lbs right now, she'll be held over for another season, I don't want to breed her this year, she is a sloooow grower. 
Fancy on the other hand is still nursing, no grain at all, she's been wormed like 4 times and had 3 cocci treatments because I can't catch her, she taped at 105 last week. I'm about to start her on grain and wean her by the end of the month because I want to breed her in late November, and it'd be weird if she was still nursing :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have two April doe kids, last time I weighed them a few weeks ago they were 75 and 85


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I guess I should go milk Coup, I'm 14 minutes late  Prompt, picky thing...


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I should go turn over the chicken legs...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Jill, did you see my post/question about the hay extender pellets?


----------



## goathiker

Are they half hay/half alfalfa like ours are, Skyla?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Here is the label..
I kept thinking it was hay stretcher.. Will have to find that tag to see if they are different..


----------



## goathiker

I don't know, it's mostly by-products...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's just so hard because I'm getting less and less hours at work and at nearly $20 a bag, it's getting hard to keep it stocked here.. Esp. As I was feeding more alfalfa pellets then grain.. :/ ugh.. :wallbang:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm thinking I may just use the chopped alfalfa again instead of the pellets.. I believe it was cheaper... Just have to figure a good amount to feed them all...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Yeah, I agree there. My April doeling is 80 lbs and she was dam fed.


I got my doe when she was 2.5 months old she's now 8 months, I was wrong when I said 7.. So I think she grew pretty well for absolutely refusing a bottle when I got her.... She weaned herself at 10 weeks  and there is no number for 31.75 in. So I just say over 97 lol

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It's not terrible. Maybe part these and some chopped alfalfa? Have you priced Triple Crown horse feed? It's just hay pellets pretty much.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The new doe want eat her grain... And Galaxy rushed the gait for it and pushed it open then they were all together... Temper beat the heck out of Moo Moo...(her name doesn't suit her so I have been calling her Moo Moo)


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

They have this too http://www.triplecrownfeed.com/prod...-forage-equine-supplements-equinesupplements/


----------



## NubianFan

So daughter has a dance tomorrow. I had forgotten, yeah, we bought a dress, shrug and got her hair done all in an hour and a half tonight. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> It's not terrible. Maybe part these and some chopped alfalfa? Have you priced Triple Crown horse feed? It's just hay pellets pretty much.


That's a good idea.. 
How much chopped alfalfa do you think I should feed? When I was doing it before I gave them a 9qt bucket full for lunch..

Triple Crown is a pricey feed here.. Even the 'sale' prices marked on the billboard lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> They have this too http://www.triplecrownfeed.com/prod...-forage-equine-supplements-equinesupplements/


I'll have to ask how much it is.. I know their alfalfa chopped hay was $19 and change.. That's why I get the Lucern Farms one cause it's like $13 and change I think... I do like the quality of the TC though... Just wish it was cheaper..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> The new doe wont eat her grain... And Galaxy rushed the gait for it and pushed it open then they were all together... Temper beat the heck out of Moo Moo...(her name doesn't suit her so I have been calling her Moo Moo)


I'd just try again in the morning. Sometimes they don't like eating after being moved, and beaten up. Do some B-complex and probios again in the morning.


----------



## goathiker

Half and half should be fine. Would cut down your alfalfa price but still keep the protein around 14%


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok, thanks Jill  makes me feel better  
If they weren't cutting my hours back at work I wouldn't have a problem.. But, money is tight around here right now and they sure aren't helping! 

Well, I should head to bed... It's 11 and I have to work early tomorrow... Hate working mornings.. But it's nice to be out early afternoon too lol 
Night guys..


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Skyla.


----------



## NubianFan

We got her dress on clearance for $9.98 her shrug for $7.98 and her haircut, wash and style for $15.50.
we had less than an hour to shop because we got back to town a little after 6:30 pm and had the hair appt for 7:30 pm we went to three stores in that hour and found the dress and shrug at the last place we went.


----------



## NubianFan

Night Skyla


----------



## goathiker

Dee, your doe may take some time to eat feed pellets. You can tempt her with whole oats, alfalfa, ect.


----------



## NubianFan

night


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Dee, your doe may take some time to eat feed pellets. You can tempt her with whole oats, alfalfa, ect.





Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'd just try again in the morning. Sometimes they don't like eating after being moved, and beaten up. Do some B-complex and probios again in the morning.


Jill, she had already had alfalfa pellets and calf manna, the only other things I add to my grain are whole oats, BOSS, and shredded beet pulp if they need it.. Which she does...

Lacie, I thought both of those things were supposed to be once a day? She really didn't appreciate them! Lol!

She started nibbling on her grain after being separated for a bit again. I think she just needs to settle? She definitely doesn't go at it like my girls do! Lol! The sad thing is the owner said she never really settled at her place... I feel really bad for this girl... Not sure if I feel bad enough to spend 800 to keep her though :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok here's one for you Lacie, temperance on the right and Kat on the left.. They are about the same height.. Hard to tell exactly since they didn't stand still much..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry, forgot to post the pic :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

We are on a hill, that's why Kat looks so much shorter.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Quite a difference there.


----------



## goathiker

I thought Guinen was thin, I actually feel better now...She was really sick after kidding this year though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya and she's a lakeshore doe so I would expect her to be just as big as a wingwood doe....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I thought Temper needed to put on weight! She looks like a fattie now!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I see Temper is getting the armpit bulge :lol: Really a huge difference between the two though!

Just got the text, I only ever briefly look at the pics that get posted, I can't really remember what she looked like, or the pedigree, can you post them real quick? Sorry :lol:

And for the B-Complex, you can do it once a day, I'd do 2x a day for the probios though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Where were you taking her to get bred again?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I like to include this pic of her as a kid cuz it gives a better view of her nose..















Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Where were you taking her to get bred again?


We're taking Kat to redwood hills tomorrow to breed to monte Carlo

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Well, looks like an interesting day. Poor doe, so thin.


----------



## glndg

She's very pretty and she ate the treats from you .. I think she's your goat.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> She's very pretty and she ate the treats from you .. I think she's your goat.


Do you have $800 I can borrow? :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She has the potential to be an $800 doe, her and her dams udder are really nice. Dam has a lot of size and depth to her. She was the 2012 res. junior national champion, so she beat 190 other junior kids throughout the nation, that's pretty good.


----------



## glndg

No......:mecry: maybe the woman will lower the price if she figures out how thin she is and that she needs to actually give her food.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Since you're leasing her anyway, I'd ask if she would take payments, and the lease money can be the first payment....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I was thinking the same thing Lacie! But I'd like to get to know this goat a little before I bring it up cuz shes a little skiddish... And she said she has been like that with her.. So idk if it's her or the goat..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I was thinking the same thing Lacie! But I'd like to get to know this goat a little before I bring it up cuz shes a little skiddish... And she said she has been like that with her.. So idk if it's her or the goat..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


It's her, not the goat. Gut reaction.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> She has the potential to be an $800 doe, her and her dams udder are really nice. Dam has a lot of size and depth to her. She was the 2012 res. junior national champion, so she beat 190 other junior kids throughout the nation, that's pretty good.


So by potential do you mean if I show her or just if she looks good again?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If you get her looking good again, not this kidding season (due to being newly rehabbed), but the next one, as a 4 year old, I bet you she will really blossom. She should really deepen in the barrel, and get some substance to her. She already proved she can win at national level.


----------



## glndg

Good luck tomorrow, Dee. Night all.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx Vicki! Night!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

G'night Vicki


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Vicki :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well, I think we might have broken the little chihuahua..


----------



## goathiker

Broke him???


----------



## Scottyhorse

We cleaned her ears... Something fritzed out :lol: She was just trotting around panting and whining for awhile afterwards. I am sure it hurt a lot, we were getting some nasty gunk out, no wonder she can't hear! I feel really bad, she's just a PITA to do anything like that with. We're gunna take her into the vet tomorrow when we take Betty's wethers in to get dehorned... Oh and Jill, our vet charges $35 for the dehorning, if you wanna come visit and get Beans scurs taken care of...


----------



## goathiker

Really? Does he do full on yearling horns?


----------



## Scottyhorse

I don't see why not... He might charge more for a larger goat but it's a lot cheaper than I expected.


----------



## goathiker

Is he going to sedate yours? that's what costs so much.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yeah, I asked him and he said that includes sedation and the procedure.


----------



## goathiker

Wow, if you have a chance ask him about a 200 lb with severe scurs, a 60 lb. that needs dehorned and castrated, and castrating Pup. It would well be worth the drive.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Okay, I will try and remember to ask him when we drop them off in the morning.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Now, let's wait and he told me wrong over the phone and it's the wrong price :lol: That would just be our luck. But really, they are very reasonable priced there.  And I specifically asked if that includes the sedation and procedure.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, for those prices I should have just let you get Nacoma Castrated. Then he would have needed tested for Brucellios though. Probably would have worked out the same.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Why would he have needed to get tested for Brucellios? I could PM you their number too, if you would want to call them tomorrow.


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## Scottyhorse

:shades:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I am going to take a shower. BRB.


----------



## goathiker

All right, yeah, Pm me the number.


----------



## Scottyhorse

That was a long shower. :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I put way too much lotion on afterwards.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I feel like a greased icicle.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm pretty sure you could drag me across lava rock and I would glide across it like a penguin on snow.

:lol:

I should have _veeery_ soft skin by morning.


----------



## Scottyhorse

ok, time for me to go to bed. I really do hope this lotion absorbs, I really need to be more careful about how hard I squeeze the tube. It's good stuff, don't need hardly any of it. :lol:

I'll PM you the number in the morning.


----------



## goathiker

Sounds good, don't slide out of bed too many times :lol: 

G'Night Sydney


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning :wave: 

ROFL Sydney! You gave me a good laugh :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How come a goat stomping around in my back yard wakes me up better than my alarm?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!! No December babies and no baby cow! :mecry: :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe  that's sad Lacie!


----------



## NubianFan

What happened Lacie? Did you get back biotracking results today or something?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So I'm going to go yell at the cow now, and thoroughly scold Moon for being so fat.... :ROFL: I just don't get it! She just looks too deep for their to be nothing in there! :hair:


----------



## NubianFan

Which cow was it? You know what this means don't you?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, got the results back, and they came back at like 0.0678, and less than 95 is not bred.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Which cow was it? You know what this means don't you?


Annabelle, Holstein cross.


----------



## NubianFan

This means you are going to have to buy some new animal preferably a baby one, at Christmas time........


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know! I'm going to need my fix after that letdown! :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Sorry Lacie! You're making me nervous now. I should be getting my results back for my expanding doe on Monday.


----------



## NubianFan

If it makes you feel any better I put a cucumber mask on my face just now and I feel and look like I am covered in sticky clear sap and I smell like a combination of cucumber, vinegar, perfume and sweat.... The sweat is mine the rest is from that weird cucumber mask


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm going to breed the twig today..... I wish I had more time to fatten her up... On of my friends said being pregnant will trigger the body to gain weigh?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, that really doesn't make me feel any better :slapfloor:

Dee, did she come in heat?
I was just about ready to pull Coups CIDR and put a new one in because it was coming back out a little. But her jumping around while I cleaned her backside drew it back in place :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Well I thought you could laugh at my expense. I peeled it off though and WOW it really works. I look younger and my skin is baby soft and I guess it cleans your pores up by pulling out impurities


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, hmm... I could use some of that :lol: will it make me look 20 again? :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I don't think it made me look THAT much younger. But it took a couple years off.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hey everybody! Just got a new laptop  How is everyone? Sorry I haven't been on in well,,,,forever!
Been super busy too making my goat products and selling them at some local craft shows.

On the goatie front, my buck is NOT doing his job yet :/ I put him in with the girls and he stands around crying for me to get him out...lol....he was supposedly born in march but I think it might have been may.....not sure if that would make much difference.

Anyway~ hope to be checking in more often now...hope everyone is well!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Stephanie! Haven't seen you on in a while! Glad all is well! 
You've got to post some updated pics of your buck


----------



## NubianFan

Have y'all ever heard of house in a box?


----------



## Emzi00

He's home!!!!!!!!!!!! :greengrin:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lucky you, got a cute dog...I have 5 hissing maniacs


----------



## Emzi00

I think I'll do agility with him for 4H.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh love him Emma!! 

And that would be way cool!


----------



## ksalvagno

Too cute, Emma!


----------



## ariella42

Leslie, I hadn't heard of it, but I looked it up. I'm intrigued, but skeptical.


----------



## ariella42

Introducing my new goat!









Yes, I know she lacks depth of body and her legs need work, but she's super cuddly. :lol: This was the birthday present my husband got me that came late. And yes, I just turned 30 and I still have and love stuffed animals. She looks kind of like my Rose and is modeled after a goat Rose could be distantly related to (Connemara Farms Brocade).


----------



## COgoatLover25

ariella42 said:


> Introducing my new goat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I know she lacks depth of body and her legs need work, but she's super cuddly. :lol: This was the birthday present my husband got me that came late. And yes, I just turned 30 and I still have and love stuffed animals. She looks kind of like my Rose and is modeled after a goat Rose could be distantly related to (Connemara Farms Brocade).


I love her Ariella :lol: Where'd he get her? I want one :lol:


----------



## ariella42

He says he got her from Livestock Concepts online.


----------



## NubianFan

ariella42 said:


> Leslie, I hadn't heard of it, but I looked it up. I'm intrigued, but skeptical.


I'm very skeptical too plus I am not crazy about any of their floor plans. But the price is fabulous. Of course that is just for a shell at the beginning price but even so for that square footage the price is great. I just feel the website doesn't explain a lot of key things, makes me wonder if they are purposely hiding them.


----------



## NubianFan

Stephanie!!! I am so freaking glad to see you on here, I was so worried... 
Emma love the cutie doggy but I missed the back story I guess. I just saw the pic with everyone's knees and him in it. 
Ariella I love stuffed animals too!!! I have to resist buying them all the time.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thanks Ariella , so cute


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ariella42 said:


> Introducing my new goat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I know she lacks depth of body and her legs need work, but she's super cuddly. :lol: This was the birthday present my husband got me that came late. And yes, I just turned 30 and I still have and love stuffed animals. She looks kind of like my Rose and is modeled after a goat Rose could be distantly related to (Connemara Farms Brocade).


Way too cute!! Love it! I want one too! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I am so angry


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I am so angry


That's not good  :hug:


----------



## ariella42

Why are you angry?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know why...
..
..
..


She's mad at me for saying I got a proposal... When she thought it had to do with electricians.. And no, it was goats...
:laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

No I am sorry it took me so long to answer. I am mad because we were driving back from her dance and on this old deserted gravel road on a hill we saw baby kittens thrown out. 5 of them. We tried to catch them but they were too scared to come to us. My aunt is going to go back and try again in the morning, but I don't hold out much hope them surviving the night. Stupid jerks throwing out defenseless baby kittens. Ought to be strung up by their toes....


----------



## NubianFan

These kittens were maybe...... *maybe* 6 wks old, absolutely terrified and dumped in one of the wildest remotest regions. They wanted to be near us for safety and if my daughter and I were completely still and talked to them in encouraging voice tone they would come within five feet of us and sit down but if we so much as twitched a muscle they would run as hard and as fast as they could away from us. I put on my hazard lights and got out and tried to help my daughter catch them, she was running around in the road ditch in the brush and weeds trying to catch them in her dress from the dance. We kept getting farther and farther from the car trying to catch them. It was just unnerving we were stopped in the middle of the road, a very remote road, in the dark, and I could hear things moving through the woods and hear car motors from the highway below. I kept fearing someone would come tearing up that hill road and hit us or our car and I was also concerned about someone or something coming out of those woods at us. We even happened to have a can of cat food in the car and I opened it and held it out when they were close to us in the hopes they'd smell it and come to us, no such luck they were just too wild and terrified. We had to leave them. I just hate people sometimes.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's awful Leslie  I don't understand how people can do that!!  
Hopefully y'all can catch them  

Well, off to bed for me.. Night all :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

Night Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night :hug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's terrible Leslie... I had a pretty awful day too...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thats terrible Leslie! 

Dee what happened?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I PMed you lacie..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And Emma, sorry I missed the texts, cute pup. I left my phone in the car, I was at dmv for hours! :GAAH:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I feel like I was driving all day... I left my house at 9 am got back at 6:30 to drop off the goat and feed then had to take my friend home so I didn't get back till 8:30.... Way too long to be away from home..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The only good thing that came from today was that one of my prayers were answered.. I wished that I had more time to put weight on the doe and now I do... :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

That's along time Dee it always sucks. 

Hey guys, Sunny was just doing "Pider Legs". Where she bows down and jumps all around at the other dogs on her hind legs and elbows. I haven't seen her do this since this seizture thing started. 
That dog food was killing her and my other dogs are showing major health improvements as well. Any one who wants the name of it can PM me.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> That's along time Dee it always sucks.
> 
> Hey guys, Sunny was just doing "Pider Legs". Where she bows down and jumps all around at the other dogs on her hind legs and elbows. I haven't seen her do this since this seizture thing started.
> That dog food was killing her and my other dogs are showing major health improvements as well. Any one who wants the name of it can PM me.


That's awesome Jill! Are you sharing the name of the bad food or your new food? I'm not sure if your buying your raw food from a grocery store or one of those raw dog food companies.

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee that sucks. Is she eating any better today?

Jill, glad Sunny is doing better! 

Coup ate about 2.5lbs tonight, she ate a tad over a pound this morning, so she's doing better about eating now. I'm having an issue with her milk though... when I first got her, I tried it, it made my stomach upset, I gave her the benefit of the doubt, and tried it twice. Her milk just makes my stomach sick all day long. 
And it also seems to be upsetting the puppies stomachs now, made one throw up, and gave the other bad diarrhea. 

Coup has also had a bit of a cough since I got her, I don't know. I want to give her antibiotics because I feel like she has bad bacteria in her milk. The puppies are fine when it's pasteurized. But I don't know if the antibiotics will screw up the whole heat synch I'm doing. She has a CIDR in and will until the 31st, I don't knw if la200 will screw it up, do you?


----------



## goathiker

I'm sharing the name of the bad food Dee. The new food she's on is Canine Crusine, hormone free chicken and rice, The other dogs are on Wholesome Sportmix, chicken and rice. They are all sooooo, much better. They are getting RMB about twice a week.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Dee that sucks. Is she eating any better today?
> 
> Jill, glad Sunny is doing better!
> 
> Coup ate about 2.5lbs tonight, she ate a tad over a pound this morning, so she's doing better about eating now. I'm having an issue with her milk though... when I first got her, I tried it, it made my stomach upset, I gave her the benefit of the doubt, and tried it twice. Her milk just makes my stomach sick all day long.
> And it also seems to be upsetting the puppies stomachs now, made one throw up, and gave the other bad diarrhea.
> 
> Coup has also had a bit of a cough since I got her, I don't know. I want to give her antibiotics because I feel like she has bad bacteria in her milk. The puppies are fine when it's pasteurized. But I don't know if the antibiotics will screw up the whole heat synch I'm doing. She has a CIDR in and will until the 31st, I don't knw if la200 will screw it up, do you?


She hasn't eaten or drank all day.. She has been in a car with me... She had alfalfa with her the whole trip but didn't eat any.. When I put her back in her pen she hasn't eaten or drank anything.. Although last night I left a bucket of grain in with her and she finished it so we'll see of she finishes tonight..

Poor coup... Sorry I don't know any answers for you

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

That's sad about the kittens. I don't understand how people could put animals in a box and throw them out. Did you see the thread with the latest rescue? Someone threw a box of puppies out of a car. One survived. 

This type of thing makes no sense. They could have taken them to a shelter or something. What these people (term used loosely) do is cruel and cowardly.


----------



## glndg

Dee, have you ever tried Rescue Remedy? (Bach flower remedy) It's quite popular. It's supposed to be good for stress or trauma.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> Dee, have you ever tried Rescue Remedy? (Bach flower remedy) It's quite popular. It's supposed to be good for stress or trauma.


That name does sound familiar, but no I have never tried it.. Where do I get it?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Health food store or aisle, or Vitamin Shop. Online too, but that 'd take a few days.


----------



## glndg

Maybe both Coup and Kat need beer!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Temper loves beer! Maybe I'll try that! Haha she'll be so relaxed she forget why she wasn't eating then pig out!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It's pretty spendy to take 5 kittens to the shelter. At our shelter it would be $40 per kitten if they will even take them, mostly they won't.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> It's pretty spendy to take 5 kittens to the shelter. At our shelter it would be $40 per kitten if they will even take them, mostly they won't.


But it would be safer for the kittens to put them in a box and leave them on the front step of the shelter right before they opened

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> It's pretty spendy to take 5 kittens to the shelter. At our shelter it would be $40 per kitten if they will even take them, mostly they won't.


That's terrible! Nothing like discouraging people from bringing them in. But Dee is right. They could leave the box somewhere where it would be picked up.

Many cats do survive as ferals, but it doesn't sound like a good area where Leslie saw them. One of my cats was a feral kitten my daughter found along a creek. Another time she and a friend pulled some kittens out of a ground squirrel hole. They were dumped in a box in a field. They were all adopted.


----------



## goathiker

Good way to get arrested. The shelter here is completely fenced, you can't get to the step, and there's cameras everywhere now days. As soon as you go in their driveway, they take a pic of your licence plate. I'm not saying that the kits should have been thrown out, I'm just saying that depending on something that doesn't really exist is not a good idea.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need a nap... I felt like falling asleep the whole drive today...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

A nap? This late? Just go to bed :lol:


----------



## glndg

On another note, I am taking a soap making class tomorrow.:dance: It's a popular class and I was on the waiting list. It's not specifically for goat's milk soap, but it will do for now.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Guess who had 9 blood tests and 7 xrays today. Yeah. Me. I'm okay. Long day, going to go to bed. Longer day tomorrow with homecoming :lol:


----------



## glndg

That's a lot of tests!


----------



## glndg

Have a good Homecoming, Sydney!
I'm signing off.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Vicki, have a good sleep


----------



## Emzi00

He thinks he's so handsome.. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha cute!

Sorry I kept you up the other night! I forgot about the time difference.. :hammer:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Sorry I was lame and went to bed way early. :lol: I've stayed up talking to Lacie until 3 am before, I have no clue why I was so tired.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:lol: sometimes we just need sleep! I felt like that last night after my long road trip!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

He is handsome!

So I got a picture coming for critter carnival


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Chadwick




----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I gotta go talk to y'all later!

That looks really nice chad!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Yes, that does look very nice, Chad. I know you made most of it, but did you make the handle on the brush too?


----------



## Chadwick

The only parts I didn't make are the brush head, and the razor head.


----------



## glndg

Chadwick said:


> The only parts I didn't make are the brush head, and the razor head.


That is Awesome!::


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> He thinks he's so handsome.. :lol:


With a beard he might be but ...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sheesh, forgot the milk on the stove again! This time it only hit 200 degrees :lol:

Note to self... do not put milk on the stove, then go outside to work on a car :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> With a beard he might be but ...


He has a _little bit_ of fluff coming in, but yeah, he needs a beard. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

So I finally got around to getting a picture..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well she has nice capacity and depth for her age.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And Bear, and his beardlessness.... just pathetic for an 8 month old buck :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pretty gal Emma!


----------



## Emzi00

Do you approve of her now? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> And Bear, and his beardlessness.... just pathetic for an 8 month old buck :ROFL:


My Peepers doesn't have a beard either  *snuffle*


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> And Bear, and his beardlessness.... just pathetic for an 8 month old buck :ROFL:


I know, I'm disappointed. :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Do you approve of her now? :lol:


I like my Fancy better  :lol: Show me her again as a 4yr old :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You guys and your sissy bucks :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I like my Fancy better  :lol: Show me her again as a 4yr old :lol:


I like Ellie better than Fancy, and Edna.  I'll show you her next year once I decide what I want to do with her.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You guys and your sissy bucks :slapfloor: :ROFL:


You're one to talk, you bred Goober, the most sissy buck ever. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Edna is just not my favorite at all... She would have been sold a long time ago if she were mine to sell :ROFL: I still might sell her depending on what I get next year.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Actually _I_ did _not_ I bought Moon bred  She had studly, majestic bucks when she kidded here  But even Goober had a baby beard by that age :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Edna is just not my favorite at all... She would have been sold a long time ago if she were mine to sell :ROFL: I still might sell her depending on what I get next year.


So whose is she? :lol: Keeeeepppp heeeerrr.....


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Actually _I_ did _not_ I bought Moon bred  She had studly, majestic bucks when she kidded here  But even Goober had a baby beard by that age :lol:


So Kristi made the sissy buck then. :lol: The one was okay, the other sucked.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The boy childs, Gracie was also his doe, evil witch of a goat :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Give him a high five for me, he's my new favorite child of yours. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've contemplated ralgro-ing Edna.... :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey, the older boy child is home, lets see if he broke my car :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

You trusted him with your car? :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah I probably shouldn't have, he drives erratically :lol: He just came inside, and I can still hear the car running... :doh:


----------



## Emzi00

Do you ever learn? Don't ever trust your children. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, one day maybe he won't be an idiot and just up and leave the car and come in and flop onto the couch? :shrug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So Emma, I think I have decided on your christmas present... I think you'll like it....


----------



## Emzi00

No, there's no hope for him.  Give him a couple years, he'll straighten up.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So Emma, I think I have decided on your christmas present... I think you'll like it....


Are you really getting me a present? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, I'm going to try to anyways :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I forgot that you know my address, sure, presents are fun. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

As soon as I get the $5.75 to ship it, I will :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

I have money to ship stuff, I just have to go into town to do it. :lol: I have Chad and yours' presents figured out already.


----------



## Scottyhorse

So, Betty's bucklings got dehorned by the vet yesterday. One is not acting right. He stands hunched up, off by himself, etc... Any suggestions?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> So, Betty's bucklings got dehorned by the vet yesterday. One is not acting right. He stands hunched up, off by himself, etc... Any suggestions?


Got a temp? Some b-complex and banamine would be good. How's his head? And smell, weird ooze?


----------



## ThreeHavens

Do you have banamine? I would give it for pain, and possible brain swelling.


----------



## Emzi00

Well there's another kid in my town, in my grade, that's missing. :sigh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's so sad Emma


----------



## Emzi00

There was another one missing a while ago, but I hadn't known her as long as this kid, they found her. I would guess that he just left, not someone taking him, he's one of the potheads and they come and go. He used to be such a good kid.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's too bad... It's so sad that kids get I to that...


----------



## NubianFan

WE FOUND AND CAUGHT TWO OF THEM!!!!!!!! The other three are way bigger. They are so wild you can't catch them. We poured out some dry food and they were gobbling it up but we couldn't catch them. The two little tiny ones we caught one we are keeping and one my aunt is keeping. They were so starved, I have NEVER in my life seen kittens eat like that.


----------



## goathiker

That's great, you could try live trapping the others once they are hungry again.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Great you caught two!!! Hopefully you'll be able to catch the others in some time..


----------



## NubianFan

Jill I have a live trap, I think I am going to take it down there tomorrow, not tonight though I am too worn out. The bad thing is I am likely to get my live trap stolen. It is in a remote area, although it is fairly close to my aunts house. Once we trap them though, then what, They are past the cat socialization age. And I don't know what to even do with them. Maybe I can find a cat rescue or someone who wants barn cats.


----------



## ariella42

Even if they're too old to be truly socialized, you could probably get them used to people enough to be good barn cats. How old do you think they are?


----------



## NubianFan

They are much bigger than I thought last night, either that or there is more and we saw different kittens. These three are just nearly grown what I would call "teenager kittens" About 3/4s the size of an adult cat.


----------



## ariella42

That might be difficult, but they could still be barn cats for someone. Most rescues usually won't take ferals who are that old, but you can always ask around.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So Emma, would you want to have a 'judges training' tonight? Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> So Emma, would you want to have a 'judges training' tonight? Lol!


Sure! What are we working on? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cool thanks!
Hmm.. Well everything I guess.. I know stuff.. It's just getting it to come out the right way! :sigh:


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> They are much bigger than I thought last night, either that or there is more and we saw different kittens. These three are just nearly grown what I would call "teenager kittens" About 3/4s the size of an adult cat.


Those are the fun ones to socialize!! Sure, you might get a bit bloodied up, but they make the best barn cats!


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Cool thanks!
> Hmm.. Well everything I guess.. I know stuff.. It's just getting it to come out the right way! :sigh:


So reasons? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pretty much lol! That's my main thing.. And showmanship.. Oh how I hate showmanship! *dies* 
I guess I need to brush up on critiquing though too.. I'm not as good at it as y'all are :lol: 

Can we do it via PM or email or something so I don't look like a complete idiot in public? :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Darn, I wanted to make you look like an idiot.  Yeah, go to our hangout. Give me a couple minutes, I'm going to try and find some stuff.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: 
Sounds good  
Ok, while you find stuff I'm going to jump in the shower and help my sister unload the dishwasher.. Won't take me but 30-45min...


----------



## Chadwick

Leslie the wild cat trapper!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

All ready Emma


----------



## NubianFan

Sorry had to eat been a crazy busy day and now we are going to watch Reign, I will be in and out.


----------



## Chadwick

So what's the story on the cats?


----------



## Chadwick

You can cover your live trap with twigs and stuff so it is less likely to be stolen.


----------



## NubianFan

Don't know other than they were dumped out on a remote road by some jerk


----------



## goathiker

My oldest boy is moving to Germany in January.  He may not be coming back...


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> My oldest boy is moving to Germany in January.  He may not be coming back...


Oh, no! I'm sorry, Jill. That would be very hard.​ :hug::hug:


----------



## goathiker

He has to live his own life but, he's already bad about keeping in contact. He will be applying for a year and then they will decide whether to stay in Germany or come back to the US.


----------



## glndg

Is this the one that was in the accident out-of-state?


----------



## glndg

G'Night Jill.


----------



## goathiker

That was my youngest son, he had the accident after visiting his brother while on leave. Doug is now in Chicago and doing well. He will be picking up Sargent very soon.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night, sleep well.


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> My oldest boy is moving to Germany in January.  He may not be coming back...


Is this still military or he just wants to live there? I'm so sorry. It must be very hard.


----------



## Chadwick

That's no good, I have a few friends that have been there, all of them want to move there, I guess it is a really nice area to live.....hopefully he hates it and you get him back!


----------



## mayia97420

Its a fun place to visit. I spent a month on base with my oldest while he was stationed there.


----------



## CritterCarnival

I spent 4 years stationed in Germany in the Air Force...loved every minute of it. I was only supposed to be there 2 years, but was able to extend once...they wouldn't allow me to extend any longer or I would have probably stayed there until I retired!!


----------



## Chadwick

And the good beers, even though I don't drink! I have heard they are way better than American beer


----------



## NubianFan

I want to go to Germany I don't think I would want to live there but I sure would like to visit.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Question!

So since we've been home from the fair I noticed Ellie coughing a bit, and Brook, just not as much as Ellie, so I brought them in and weighed them and took their temps, Ellie was 104.7 and Brook was 101.8.. I'm going to put Ellie on antibiotics.. But should I do Brook too since she's coughing as well though she doesn't have a temp?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

If it was me, I would treat Ellie. Brook may be fighting it off better? But I would keep a close eye on her and her temp because she may need treatment if her immune system can't fight it off.. But that's just me, I don't like to give antibiotics to any of my animals if it's not necessary..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Homecoming was such a fun time last night  Glad Levi finally decided it wouldn't kill him to go :lol: It was a lot of fun  Aaaannndddd....


----------



## Scottyhorse

HappyCaliGoats said:


> If it was me, I would treat Ellie. Brook may be fighting it off better? But I would keep a close eye on her and her temp because she may need treatment if her immune system can't fight it off.. But that's just me, I don't like to give antibiotics to any of my animals if it's not necessary..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I agree, just keep a real close eye on her temp.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Scottyhorse said:


> Homecoming was such a fun time last night  Glad Levi finally decided it wouldn't kill him to go :lol: It was a lot of fun  Aaaannndddd....


And...???

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> If it was me, I would treat Ellie. Brook may be fighting it off better? But I would keep a close eye on her and her temp because she may need treatment if her immune system can't fight it off.. But that's just me, I don't like to give antibiotics to any of my animals if it's not necessary..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


That's what I was thinking.. But it just made me nervous.. I'll check her temp every night when I give Ellie her meds.. How long should I watch her for?
Will Vit. C tabs or garlic help? Not worried about the taste of her milk.. I just give it to the pigs anyway.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> And...???
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Was just going to ask that! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

He kissed me


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I bet vit c is a good idea. Can't hurt anyway! That's what I take when I'm around coughing people lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's what I was thinking.. But it just made me nervous.. I'll check her temp every night when I give Ellie her meds.. How long should I watch her for?
> Will Vit. C tabs or garlic help? Not worried about the taste of her milk.. I just give it to the pigs anyway.


I would check it every hour or two just in case.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> He kissed me


Whoo!!!  :hi5: :hug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Scottyhorse said:


> He kissed me


Woo hoo! I was going to guess that!!! It kinda seemed like that kind of suspense!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I bet vit c is a good idea. Can't hurt anyway! That's what I take when I'm around coughing people lol!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Same here lol! Hopefully she likes them! :lol:



Scottyhorse said:


> I would check it every hour or two just in case.


Well, problem with that is I'm not home often.. I'll be working all week.. I can do that today, but the rest if the week I'll be at work for a good chunk of the day..


----------



## Scottyhorse

Everyone says their first kiss feels like fireworks or something, but it felt like I've kissed him a million times before already :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How come milk makes my tummy upset if I drink it first thing in the morning??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Scottyhorse said:


> Everyone says their first kiss feels like fireworks or something, but it felt like I've kissed him a million times before already :lol:


Well.. Was it one of those long drawn out romantic kisses or a quick one where the guy gets shy, turns red, and runs away right after? :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Well.. Was it one of those long drawn out romantic kisses or a quick one where the guy gets shy, turns red, and runs away right after? :lol:
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


:lol: :laugh: 
the later is funny though 

So I was taking a video of Mocha and Gracie came up and started eating my iPod, and you can hear her sucking on it :lol: soo funny!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't even remember my first kiss so I call bs on the whole fireworks thing!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :lol: :laugh:
> the later is funny though
> 
> So I was taking a video of Mocha and Gracie came up and started eating my iPod, and you can hear her sucking on it :lol: soo funny!


:lol: sounds like a cute video! I need to get a new iPad... This one doesn't even take pix...

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Which pic should I put on Pebby's page?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> :lol: sounds like a cute video! I need to get a new iPad... This one doesn't even take pix...
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


It was funny lol! My siblings all just watched it over and over lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Which pic should I put on Pebby's page?


Too much shadow covering the attachments... I think you should re take it with her facing the other way so the sun is shining on her udder.

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It looks like you have 6 toes in the top picture :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> It looks like you have 6 toes in the top picture :lol:


Of course you would see that! :lol: I wasn't even looking at her feet!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Too much shadow covering the attachments... I think you should re take it with her facing the other way so the sun is shining on her udder.
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I know.. My mom took them while she was on the phone so they didn't turn out well.. -_-
I would, but she doesn't look as nicely clipped anymore and her production is down from me not milking her whole I was at the fair.. So we are working on that 
I do have udder pics that I took that turned out nice, I was just adding a rear view pic too lol!



goathiker said:


> It looks like you have 6 toes in the top picture :lol:


:ROFL: it does! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok then the second one


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I was debating on that and the last one


----------



## goathiker

I took the glare out of both of them


----------



## goathiker

I like the third one...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's not what bothered me, with the shadow over her udder, you can't tell that she actually has a well attached udder, you just can't really see the attachments at all.. 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> I like the third one...


I like that she's not stepping out in that one.. And her udder looks about the same in the last two..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> That's not what bothered me, with the shadow over her udder, you can't tell that she actually has a well attached udder, you just can't really see the attachments at all..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I'm putting these pics up as well


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> He kissed me


Good, good. He's man enough to make a move. :lol: I approve.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well those are good! Why do you need another rear shot?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Because it gets her whole body  not just the udder


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh I see! I see!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well who wants to see her body any way? Nobody likes spotted goats! :ROFL:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Well.. Was it one of those long drawn out romantic kisses or a quick one where the guy gets shy, turns red, and runs away right after? :lol:
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


:lol:
Neither


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Well who wants to see her body any way? Nobody likes spotted goats! :ROFL:
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


*gasp* me loves spotted goats!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Good, good. He's man enough to make a move. :lol: I approve.


:lol: He's already tried to kiss me twice before :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> *gasp* me loves spotted goats!


Oh.. There isn't a sarcasm smiley :lol: You have seen my buck, you know I love spotty goats!!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Oh.. There isn't a sarcasm smiley :lol: You have seen my buck, you know I love spotty goats!!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I know that's why I winked  lol!


----------



## goathiker

We used to have a blue dude with his tongue out that was perfect for sarcasm. They took him away from us


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> We used to have a blue dude with his tongue out that was perfect for sarcasm. They took him away from us


Why would they do that??

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I remember my first kiss, there were no fireworks. I was all shaky in my stomach and it felt like butterflies in my stomach. I remember the song we kissed too also and it was such a stupid song


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> :lol: He's already tried to kiss me twice before :lol:


Shhhhh...Don't say too much, Lacie still doesn't approve of us kids dating ....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How much vit c do you give a goat?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

First kisses are overrated. :lol:


----------



## goathiker

And what was Lacie doing when she was a teenager in the '70's onder:


----------



## goathiker

500 to 1000 mgs. Dee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx Jill!! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I was just going to ask that! Thanks Jill and Dee :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm gonna go see how many of my goats like it! Hopefully the new girl likes it cuz I want to build up her immune system.. Brb!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> I remember my first kiss, there were no fireworks. I was all shaky in my stomach and it felt like butterflies in my stomach. I remember the song we kissed too also and it was such a stupid song


I didn't feel any of that :shrug: But it was nice  It was in our living room at like midnight :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> And what was Lacie doing when she was a teenager in the '70's onder:


Yeah.. :think:


----------



## NubianFan

It was that Midnight Oil song "Beds are Burning"


----------



## NubianFan

She was crawling around under her house with a lighter.


----------



## NubianFan

Our new kitten Meowed and howled all night last night. Apparently she is afraid of the dark, I tried letting her sleep with us, she'd just run off, I tried locking her in the bathroom with the light on, she just got out, I tried letting her roam freely through the house she would just Meow and while because she couldn't find us.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> And what was Lacie doing when she was a teenager in the '70's onder:


Uhhhh.... Shhhh! :slapfloor: :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> She was crawling around under her house with a lighter.


That was the 80's, but yes, that :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Now, in other news... who wants 9 bottle piglets? Any takers? No?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Now, in other news... who wants 9 bottle piglets? Any takers? No?


I'll take 2!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yaayy! :stars:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

AWES!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'll take some if I can eat them  :yum:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You can eat their mom.... or them in 6 months


----------



## margaret

:yum: Yummy, piggies. We just got 3 pigs


----------



## Scottyhorse

I am a very un coordinated dancer :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

What's going on is momma not feeding them?


----------



## NubianFan

What we can't make suckling pig and stick an apple in their mouth and roast them.....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I really want the one that is mostly black with a cute thin black stripe in the middle!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I want the one with the freckly bootie...And the traditional black with a collar one who has his head right at freckle bootie's bootie....


----------



## ariella42

I don't eat pork, but they're kinda cute


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'll take the 2 that are most black! How often o the need a bottle?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You can eat their mom.... or them in 6 months


Sounds good to me!! Send them over!! :lol:


----------



## Ryann

we had piglets born last night but by the time we found them most of them were dead  think the mama laid on them...we still have 3 though and another pig due in 2 weeks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ryann said:


> we had piglets born last night but by the time we found them most of them were dead  think the mama laid on them...we still have 3 though and another pig due in 2 weeks


Do you guys sell piglets?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> What's going on is momma not feeding them?


Nope, won't nurse them, won't lay down for them, she's smashed 2 already, she stepping on their little bodies, just doesn't care for them at all. So they're in buckets by the stove, being cute :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I'll take the 2 that are most black! How often o the need a bottle?


About every hour right now, but pigs aren't like other babies, you have to oink at piglets to get them to latch onto the bottle in the beginning :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> About every hour right now, but pigs aren't like other babies, you have to oink at piglets to get them to latch onto the bottle in the beginning :ROFL:


:ROFL: :slapfloor: that just have me a historical image Lacie! :lol:


----------



## Ryann

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Do you guys sell piglets?


yes they will be for sale once ready not sure about price the pigs are my dads thing


----------



## Ryann

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Nope, won't nurse them, won't lay down for them, she's smashed 2 already, she stepping on their little bodies, just doesn't care for them at all. So they're in buckets by the stove, being cute :lol:


too bad you aren't closer we have a mama who had some last night but laid on most of them before she realized what was going on she is taking great care of the 3 that are left.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good to know  does he do pigs every year? We have two already this year, but would love to know somewhere to go for next year


----------



## Ryann

we have another sow he plans to get bred for april piglets I think


----------



## Ryann

Memily came back into heat  so Maverick missed her last month...but it was his first time and I think he settled Buttercup she hasn't come back in yet will know for sure in another couple days.... So Maverick and Memily had another date today..He was much more confident this time fingers crossed that she settles!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Can't do summer pigs... We live in a neighborhood.. And did summer pigs once... Didn't go over very well :lol: 
If you come for LA next year you'll see why! Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ryann said:


> Memily came back into heat  so Maverick missed her last month...but it was his first time and I think he settled Buttercup she hasn't come back in yet will know for sure in another couple days.... So Maverick and Memily had another date today..He was much more confident this time fingers crossed that she settles!


Bummer!  hopefully she settles this go 'round!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ryann said:


> too bad you aren't closer we have a mama who had some last night but laid on most of them before she realized what was going on she is taking great care of the 3 that are left.


I hate it when that happens! Couple years back we had a sow farrow when it was about 15 degrees outside, and it was her first time, we had a couple frozen piglets that time 
I have a really good sow that I didn't get bred this year, she would have been a good nurse sow.

Hope your three little ones continue to do well!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I had to split them up, they were a little cramped in the first box  I haven't had to bottle feed any in years, this takes me back  The upside is I can train them to a dish in a little while :greengrin: They'll look like fat little potatoes in a few days :lol:


----------



## Ryann

they are adorable


----------



## COgoatLover25

Aaaaaawww, baby pigs are so cute...notice I said baby pigs :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I had to split them up, they were a little cramped in the first box  I haven't had to bottle feed any in years, this takes me back  The upside is I can train them to a dish in a little while :greengrin: They'll look like fat little potatoes in a few days :lol:


Hey you separated my two! They need to bond! Are mine boys or girls?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The one with the teeny stripe is a boy, I think the other one is too, not 100% I'd have to look.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok I changed my mind. I want the one that is standing next to my tiny stripe guy, the one with the black butt and pink tail! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

I guess I should have researched tattoo kits a bit more before choosing my ADGA tattoo. They seem to come standard with just numbers and the letters are a lot more. My herd tattoo is all letters :?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ariella42 said:


> I guess I should have researched tattoo kits a bit more before choosing my ADGA tattoo. They seem to come standard with just numbers and the letters are a lot more. My herd tattoo is all letters :?


I think most herd tattoos are all letters

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Can goats eat pumpkins and raw seeds? We were going to carve a couple pumpkins and I was wondering of they could eat all the stuff we pull out and the parts we cut off?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ariella, most herd tattoos are just letters.

Dee, yes, I'm pretty sure they can have pumpkin. It's also a natural dewormer


----------



## ariella42

I just found a kit from Jeffers that includes an alphabet and is pretty cheap. My new doe needs to be retattooed and her kids will need to be tattooed too, so I might as well get it now.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ariella, most herd tattoos are just letters.
> 
> Dee, yes, I'm pretty sure they can have pumpkin. It's also a natural dewormer


And raw seeds?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yep, it's good for them.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! Maybe I'll just go smash the whole pumpkin out there and forget about carving it :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

Thanks, I was worried that I had screwed up.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Really?? How much do they have to eat for it to deworm?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ariella42 said:


> I just found a kit from Jeffers that includes an alphabet and is pretty cheap. My new doe needs to be retattooed and her kids will need to be tattooed too, so I might as well get it now.


Man, I have never had to retattoo any of mine. Maybe I was meant to be a tattoo artist :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Really?? How much do they have to eat for it to deworm?


:shrug: Your guess is as good as mine, all I know is it has the natural properties in it to be a wormer :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol it's ok all my goats have been dewormed anyway.. But my bucks eyelids still aren't as dark as everyone else's..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I saw a thing that said 6oz of seeds per 75lbs bodyweight, and feed that to them for 3 weeks....


----------



## goathiker

Here Dee... http://www.desu.edu/sites/default/files/Pumpkin Seeds-Worms_DJO.pdf


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Lacie, we're having spaghetti tonight... :yum:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well I saw a thing that said 6oz of seeds per 75lbs bodyweight, and feed that to them for 3 weeks....


I only have 2 pumpkins :lol: 3 weeks? :GAAH:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, that was the same one I was looking at.

Emma.... I'm envious... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I only have 2 pumpkins :lol: 3 weeks? :GAAH:


And for an 11% decrease in the egg count :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya not much difference.. 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

If you can somehow make it here in the next hour I'll be nice and share.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's fine Emma, I just found a weird milk protein shake in the fridge, it actually wasn't bad. :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I'm making pink kidney beans and ham hocks.


----------



## Emzi00

Good, I really didn't want to share. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't know what I'm making yet... It's probably going to be really strange, there's a lack of food here :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We had pasta.. And now I'm having a box of Mac and Cheese lol


----------



## Emzi00

Make cereal. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't have any cereal :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Have any leftovers? :lol: You could make cookies for dinner.


----------



## mayia97420

I busted a watermelon for mine yesterday and they gobbled it up.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

[ QUOTE=mayia97420;1793520]I busted a watermelon for mine yesterday and they gobbled it up.[/QUOTE]

Mine LOVE melons!!  haven't tried the pumpkin yet...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Have any leftovers? :lol: You could make cookies for dinner.


Nope :lol: Not sure if I have anything to make cookies either :chin:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm having a Togos wrap! In not sure if anyone outside of CA knows what Togos is.. :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't even really know what that is :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Nope :lol: Not sure if I have anything to make cookies either :chin:


Do you have peanut butter, sugar, and an egg? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I don't even really know what that is :lol:


How do you not know what Togos is?? It's a sandwich shop founded in your state!! I'm pretty sure it hasn't spread to other states yet..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Maybe to the peanut butter, not sure about the sugar, and I might be able to find an egg... :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> How do you not know what Togos is?? It's a sandwich shop founded in your state!! I'm pretty sure it hasn't spread to other states yet..


Well, I go out to eat like 2-3 times a year, and I refuse to go to new restaurants because I don't like people, don't want to make friends with the nosey waiters, and I don't want food poisoning :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Maybe to the peanut butter, not sure about the sugar, and I might be able to find an egg... :slapfloor:


A cup of peanut butter, a cup of sugar, and an egg. 350° for 10 minutes. Easiest cookies ever. Grab a fork too, but not the rusty one.


----------



## goathiker

You could make suckling piglet :twisted:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> You could make suckling piglet :twisted:


Mmm deep fried piglet!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No need to sacrifice a piglet, I found some tuna to make tuna melts :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yum! Tuna melt! I wish I had cheese..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Piglets sound better though.. Nice and tender  :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have officially decided that there are very few nice Nubians... (and I don't mean personality)


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

So who wants brownies?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Me!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm hungry..... And I can't find my phone


----------



## Emzi00

They're not going to be good ones though, I didn't feel like making them from scratch. :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I made mock parmesan chicken mock because I didn't actually have any parmesan cheese, I just put american cheese slices on top of the chicken and spoon zesty spaghetti sauce on top and voila! It was okay, woulda been better with mozzarella and parmesan cheese and garlic bread instead of plain bread


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Leslie.... how do you always have such good food? :lol: 

So everyone, I'm leaving California to go to Arkansas to live with Leslie... she has food! :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

​I have brownies :yum: Regular ones, not special brownies.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma, your brownies are dead to me... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Emma, your brownies are dead to me... :lol:


So that's what kind of teenager you were. :lol:


----------



## goathiker

That's funny, I was just reading our voters pamphlet, party time in Oregon.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> So that's what kind of teenager you were. :lol:


:slapfloor: I walked right into that :ROFL: :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Food is a priority around here. :slapfloor: I do keep a lot of canned goods and sauces and seasonings on hand that keep then I can make a variety of foods at a low cost. Like if I find pasta sauce on sale I'll buy like 8 cans. I usually get pasta sauce from between .69 cents to .99 cents a can. And I buy seasonings at the amish grocery or when they are on sale, so I almost always have chili powder, cumin, italian seasoning, garlic powder, onion powder, cinnamon, rosemary, greek seasoning, soul seasoning, various bouillions, meat tenderizer, steak seasoning, lemon pepper seasoning and right now I even have old bay seasoning.


----------



## Emzi00

You sure did Lacie. :slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok tell me why there are 6 pix of this goat on the website and only one of them has brown under the heart girth...















Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Food is a priority around here. :slapfloor: I do keep a lot of canned goods and sauces and seasonings on hand that keep then I can make a variety of foods at a low cost. Like if I find pasta sauce on sale I'll buy like 8 cans. I usually get pasta sauce from between .69 cents to .99 cents a can. And I buy seasonings at the amish grocery or when they are on sale, so I almost always have chili powder, cumin, italian seasoning, garlic powder, onion powder, cinnamon, rosemary, greek seasoning, soul seasoning, various bouillions, meat tenderizer, steak seasoning, lemon pepper seasoning and right now I even have old bay seasoning.


:yum:
So yeah, I'm moving in with you :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ok tell me why there are 6 pix of this goat on the website and only one of them has brown under the heart girth...
> View attachment 80591
> 
> View attachment 80592


That looks like either shadowing or she's stained from unclean bedding or dirt.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I guess that could explain it.. But it just looks so close t the color of her legs!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

T


HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ok tell me why there are 6 pix of this goat on the website and only one of them has brown under the heart girth...
> View attachment 80591
> 
> View attachment 80592
> 
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


The second picture seems kinda washed out.. So it's hard to see it.. It's really light on her legs too.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The first pic is the only one of the 6 on the site that she looks that dark..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, she could be freshly clipped in the washed out ones... example, day of clipping, 2-3 weeks after clipping. Or a little mineral deficient.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow! That's a very bald goat! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> The first pic is the only one of the 6 on the site that she looks that dark..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Huh.. Well, maybe like Lacie said it's stained.. Or that picture is brightened a lot? :shrug: she looks the same otherwise though...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's how you clip them, then you let it grow out for 2 weeks before a show, so it "settles" and its smooth and even. Just a standard #10 blade :lol: But yeah, see what I mean?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow I'm behind :lol: 
Lacie brings up a good point on the freshely clipped part too


----------



## NubianFan

I think it is due to clipping, I think her brown coloring was like a chest beard like Dru has and it was clipped away with the clippers. See how her legs also look much lighter when clipped. That is my best guess


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What else should I do for the goat I'm leasing to make her fat? She finally figured out that alfalfa is good and the only grain she wants to eat is whole oats and BOSS. (1 point for Jill!)


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Ha, great minds.


----------



## NubianFan

Trying to keep kitten awake so it will SLEEP tonight....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Did the PG-600 and CIDR work and bring her into heat? 
I thought I saw a comment about it not working or something of the effect.. ?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well did you read the part where we pulled it and gave the injection a day late  yes it did bring her into heat but since I messed up she came into heat the day after we went up to redwood hills.....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> What else should I do for the goat I'm leasing to make her fat? She finally figured out that alfalfa is good and the only grain she wants to eat is whole oats and BOSS. (1 point for Jill!)


I'd just continue the oats and boss. Coup had alfalfa and cob and barley when I got her, she was obese :lol: She's eating the barley really well now, 3lbs twice a day, can't see her ribs anymore and it's been less than a week! She went up almost 1 point on the BCS in less than a week.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That would be great! I just bought 75# of oats!! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Well did you read the part where we pulled it and gave the injection a day late  yes it did bring her into heat but since I messed up she came into heat the day after we went up to redwood hills.....
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Oh bummer!!  well, in 18-21 days you'll get another shot  or are you going to CIDR her again?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

18-21???? The lady I'm leasing her from said it would be 28 days?? No I'm not doing another CDIR.. Natural this time.. Pray it works..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This lady is so naive it's killing me.... I mean, I don't know what I'm doing but I don't run around acting like I do and telling people to do the wrong thing...

She convinced me the doe would be in heat when we got to redwood hills even though I told her she was not and I didn't think she would be even after a 3 hour drive..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Does will cycle every 18-21 days.


----------



## goathiker

Yep, 18 to 21. The oats are good for her, they are 5% fat much more than goat feed. Barley is even higher. 

Mine all eat oats and during the winter I add some cob or barley.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm gonna go offer her more oats! Brb! Oh before I go, I skipped a day on temperances milking, how long do I do once a day milking before I stop? I know someone said this before but there has been so much going on I forgot...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm hungry now :lol:


----------



## goathiker

The beans will be done in about half an hour...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep, every 18-21 days they go into heat.. Mine seem to stay around the 18 day mark


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well that's not creepy or anything...


----------



## goathiker

Hey Skyla, want to see me going quietly insane??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sure, why not! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

That's creepy. He would get eaten trying to get into my house. No one can fight off 5 dogs.


----------



## goathiker

Here http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/alfalfa-vs-grass-hays-goats-172348/index2.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> That's creepy. He would get eaten trying to get into my house. No one can fight off 5 dogs.


It is! We have one dog, and she goes insane when someone is outside at night (she's done it before when there were lots of break-ins but, she's only one dog.. I liked having two better..



goathiker said:


> Here http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/alfalfa-vs-grass-hays-goats-172348/index2.html


:ROFL: :lol: I've been following that thread. Reminds me of someone I know.. :/


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Here http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/alfalfa-vs-grass-hays-goats-172348/index2.html


:lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So do y'all remember how happy I was with my doeling yesterday when I weighed her....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> So do y'all remember how happy I was with my doeling yesterday when I weighed her....
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yes, yes I do


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well even if you don't remember, heres a refresher.. I was happy that she was over 97# as an 8 month old... Well I haven't been paying much attention to her condition or checking to see if I can feel her ribs or hip bones or anything... I thought she was fluffy.... I just realized she's a 4.5+ on the dairy goat condition chart....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yes, yes I do


Lol glad someone does 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A chubby gal :lol: that's ok, we like them a little 'fluffy'


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's what I get for graining my dry does.... You should see my Pygmy!! She's gonna pop soon!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! I cut grain out for my dry yearlings and chubby dry does.. Or any dry does in the warmer months.. Had one doe get REAL fat one winter cause she was eating with the rest of my growing/bred stock.. She ended up not being bred.. And that spring went on a major diet! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It just makes rationing feed more difficult.. Now I have 1 obese dry doe, 1 fat dry doe, 1 ok doe, and 1 emaciated doe....... And the boys.. A fat wether and an ok buck...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL!! I cut grain out for my dry yearlings and chubby dry does.. Or any dry does in the warmer months.. Had one doe get REAL fat one winter cause she was eating with the rest of my growing/bred stock.. She ended up not being bred.. And that spring went on a major diet! :lol:


Well I wanted her to get bigger than her dam! :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

All the more reason to breed her before 10 months, Dee  don't let your dry does get too fat, it builds in the udder and they won't milk as much... they still grow when they're pregnant you know


----------



## goathiker

It a good thing if you're going to breed her this year though. FF have a harder time keeping weight on through milking.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It does make it hard.. In the summer when I have more milkers, I feed everyone separately.. Right now all the dry does are eating together though.. It's easier and I'm working on slowly drying my NDs off..


----------



## goathiker

Yep, breed her at 8 months. That's perfect IMO.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Well I wanted her to get bigger than her dam! :lol:


Nobody told you they grow until they're 4, did they? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Yep, breed her at 8 months. That's perfect IMO.


Well I wasnt planning on breeding her...... First off, my buck is so not ready to do the job.. As rutty as he is he would still rather eat then pay attention to a doe for more that 5 min blubbering at her... Second... Her breeder would kill me! She lives very close and we talk a lot.... If she found out I bred her before she was a year old... I'd never hear the end of it.....

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And third, I wasn't prepared to have 3 does in milk next year...

I thought they grow till 3?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Thanks Lacie...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Though if you look at those pix of temerity I posted earlier she didn't stop growing till she was 5...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So confused 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I still haven't found my phone


----------



## goathiker

Jeter grew till he was 7. My girls I think are done this year, they're 5. Bean is 200 at 3 this year, I expect him to go 230-240 by the time he's 5.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You should breed her Dee  heck, I'm gonna have 7!! Not sure how that happened! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Would it help if I called you???


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> And third, I wasn't prepared to have 3 does in milk next year...
> 
> I thought they grow till 3?


Ever hear me say, "show me her again when she's 4"? 4 is when my does are done, the final bloom I should say. They're in their prime, their bodies are done filling out and that's the final look they're going to have.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Would it help if I called you???


That will only help her if her phone is lost near her :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I'm breeding my doeling this year. I wasn't going to because I wanted to get a dry leg on her but, she's getting fat too. I'm going to breed her for June so I can still show her in May.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I could tell her breeder it was an accident and the buck jumped the fence :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Good plan Jill, that's how you get finished 2yr olds  and then you can relax! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Would it help if I called you???


I'm pretty sure it's dead at this point :hammer:And probably at Levi's house :: I haven't been able to find it here.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Why does the breeder matter? Is there some sort of deal y'all made that you can't breed her this year??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Thanks Lacie...


I can't believe she listened! :slapfloor: I saved your sanity! :greengrin: :cheers:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Why does the breeder matter? Is there some sort of deal y'all made that you can't breed her this year??


No.. But she would just kill me and I'd have to hear about it forever....

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, that's a harmful relationship with your breeder :lol: When they are ready to breed, DON'T hold them over! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I can't believe she listened! :slapfloor: I saved your sanity! :greengrin: :cheers:


Haha oh! I was wondering what you both were talking about! I just went and read it

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Just breed the flippin goat and show her it didn't kill her!  She'll be like "oh wow, what's this, they DO grow when pregnant, and they CAN kid as yearlings?!" 

(Are you getting these hints? I can be more obvious if need be.. :slapfloor


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol she wants me to wait till she's 2!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> No.. But she would just kill me and I'd have to hear about it forever....
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I guess I just don't care what people have to say to me anymore :lol:
The lady I got my first goats from was ticked that I bought more goats.. Said I needed to have a closed herd like her.. She told me "if you buy another goat we are gonna have to have a serious talk!" I chuckled and was about to tell her we better have that talk because I had a doe reserved already :lol: but (we were at a fair) and someone walked up and started talking to her and she didn't bring it up again.. But she threw jabs at me like that all the time.. The last time she did I told her off and haven't talked to her since! Lol!

Point is, who cares what breeders say, do what you want and what's best for your herd!
If I had listened to her, I wouldn't have any of the goats (but Brook) that I have now. And my herd would be crap! (Go take a peak and Gingersnap and Georgia on my reference doe page  )


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Wow
We had some trouble with our 2 year olds when they were bred. Not much trouble with yearnings though.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Jill, your turn... :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yaay! :stars: Now Autumns' helping our case! :hi5:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yaay! :stars: Now Autumns' helping our case! :hi5:


:laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh Dee, if you ever show, your doe will not place above her competition if they have one more freshening, the leg with go to a more productive doe


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh Dee, if you ever show, your do will not place above her competition if they have oen more freshening, the leg with go to a more productive doe


That's not always true 
I've witnessed it first hand plenty of times does with less freshenings place over does with more.. But, in lost cases, the older, 'more fresh' does to win..
But I do know a 3yr old FF Alpine who finished her CH her first few shows out


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh Dee, if you ever show, your doe will not place above her competition if they have oen more freshening, the leg with go to a more productive doe


:GAAH: the buck just broke out! :ROFL: :slapfloor:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But on a real note, like I said, mr Bucky pants doesn't have his job in order yet.... He blubbers like an idiot then just goes back to eating and forgets they exist...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's not always true
> I've witnessed it first hand plenty of times does with less freshenings place over does with more.. But, in lost cases, the older, 'more fresh' does to win..
> But I do know a 3yr old FF Alpine who finished her CH her first few shows out


I meant if they are neck and neck, the more productive one wins. And yes you can finish a does championship at 2-3yrs old. Show as a kid, then milking yearling and 2yr old. If she gets a leg each time shes done by 2 :lol:

A 3yr old FF would have to be exceptional for me...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Now to learn how to show! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I meant if they are neck and neck, the more productive one wins. And yes you can finish a does championship at 2-3yrs old. Show as a kid, then milking yearling and 2yr old. If she gets a leg each time shes done by 2 :lol:
> 
> A 3yr old FF would have to be exceptional for me...


Oops! Meant MOST not lost cases :lol: 
Well, you can't really see 'productiveness' I've seen goats go on and win with great amounts of capacity.. They milk out for BIS and they barely look half milked out!! That's not productive! Or capacity for that mater lol! There is no milk in there is milked out they still look full! :lol:

She's a nice doe  did well at nationals too


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need to take recent pix of all my goats so y'all can tell me what's good


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

We can bumble around together at Nationals Dee. I don't know what I'm doing either but, the shows I've watched look pretty informal. I'm going to show this Experimental in the Recorded Grade classes and also show Dex this year. Next year Dex will be getting a Purebred and an American 2 girl herd.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Oh dear, hurry little buck get your deed done before Dee comes out. Quickly now,quickly.


----------



## NubianFan

I am not even that much of a cat person, but how could anyone throw this baby away....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> We can bumble around together at Nationals Dee. I don't know what I'm doing either but, the shows I've watched look pretty informal. I'm going to show this Experimental in the Recorded Grade classes and also show Dex this year. Next year Dex will be getting a Purebred and an American 2 girl herd.


I would love to show my buck! But I'd be nervous that he would get to excited from never being out in the world.. Like a horse at a barrel racing show..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NubianFan said:


> I am not even that much of a cat person, but how could anyone throw this baby away....


I love him! Call him Cashew 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Awwww


----------



## goathiker

Just start taking him out for walks. We've used bucks for packing many times. The little herd we had on the beach for clean up day had 2 bucks in it. They can be trained easier than does IMO, just like stud horses.


----------



## goathiker

He is a cutie, I have bad luck with cats though. They never learn to stay home and end up dinner for a coyote or out on the road.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Just start taking him out for walks. We've used bucks for packing many times. The little herd we had on the beach for clean up day had 2 bucks in it. They can be trained easier than does IMO, just like stud horses.


I take him for walks, but never around large groups of people or other goats! :lol: we Only walk to the creek and back or just to my aunts horses where there are pine trees for him to climb and nibble on

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I am pretty sure, she's a she. Slit instead of hole, and genitals close to anus. no testicles which at this age that doesn't necessarily mean anything but still pretty sure she is a girly.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NubianFan said:


> I am pretty sure, she's a she. Slit instead of hole, and genitals close to anus. no testicles which at this age that doesn't necessarily mean anything but still pretty sure she is a girly.


Well lucky you! You got a rare one! 80% of orange cats are male! I had an adorable little female orange tabby when I was younger. I named her Punkin cuz she was a punk :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Most cats also become food for a few coyoties

Also I have one female tally that is a female and had 2 female yellows but they were given away


----------



## NubianFan

weird. I have had both female and male yellow tabbies. What I like are pink tabbies, those are so cool.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Orange, yellow and buff are all different colors. The true orange ones are the ones that are usually male


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I've seen several females that had white on the orange. I've ever only seen 1 pure orange female ever. She would give birth to Calico males too but, they never lived past 6 weeks old. I had a bob cat/house cat hybrid many years ago. Now THAT was a cool cat.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> I've seen several females that had white on the orange. I've ever only seen 1 pure orange female ever. She would give birth to Calico males too but, they never lived past 6 weeks old. I had a bob cat/house cat hybrid many years ago. Now THAT was a cool cat.


My orange female was pure orange, no white. Male calicos! You could have sold those to UC Davis for tons of money! That's rare! 99% true calicos are female. People think they have a male calico when they have a tabby with wide stripes and a lot of white just because they have 3 colors

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Weird. I bet I can get a picture of a few to see what they really look like.

On a diffrent topic should we sell this buck?? Here is the story

So we (me , my dad and grandma) went to a goat sale. We brought a buck( Max Boers Sparks Are gonna fly l, or something along the lines of that). After we put him with his girlfriends he tried to nail me grandma, but missed her. Next he rammed into my grandpa. Now grandma wants to keep the buck now. I have younger siblings and they me going in to the pen, or th to pet some of the does , he can nail them. 

Now it is a whole mother story about grandma because now that we are thinking that we should sell him, she wants to keep him. In the frist place she wanted to sell him. Grrrrrrr


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> I've seen several females that had white on the orange. I've ever only seen 1 pure orange female ever. She would give birth to Calico males too but, they never lived past 6 weeks old. I had a bob cat/house cat hybrid many years ago. Now THAT was a cool cat.


Aw that's so cool!! 
I want a savanna cat! Those guys are cool looking!

Well, off to bed for me.. Night all :wave:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Skyla


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Night Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night guys 

Just one last thing... 

http://www.a1savannahs.com/more-savannahs.htm


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

They are little little dogs. Those things are huge.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Skyla
Yeah, I want Savanna cat too. The cheapest I can find is $4000.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Anyone want to see some homecoming pictures?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes! But I'm hopping in the shower, I'll have to check them out when I'm done..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Yup


----------



## Scottyhorse

Here are my favorite ones  The last one is really dark, but I like it.  I look really washed out in the other ones... I don't have any from the dance yet. We were the first ones dancing


----------



## Scottyhorse

Never mind, I don't like the last one, I look crazy :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm back! I love it! Awesome dress with the boots! That's what my cousin did for her wedding!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And I just love how you took them in front of a barn! It's perfect!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hair was at our house.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow that looks great! You can't tell how much is going on there from the distant pix!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thank you Dee!  
I actually had sparkly gold flats that I wore to the dance... Bonnie and I both wore boots for pictures though because it was in the cow pasture :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Scottyhorse said:


> Thank you Dee!
> I actually had sparkly gold flats that I wore to the dance... Bonnie and I both wore boots for pictures though because it was in the cow pasture :lol:


Hahaha well I like the look!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

On a more dirty note... My leased doe has a crooked vulva... Why would that be?








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

This is the video we got the hairstyle from.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I can't watch videos on my ancient iPad 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Not sure why that would be, Dee. 

:lol: I was gunna clean them... But I forgot.


----------



## Scottyhorse

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I can't watch videos on my ancient iPad
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


 You need something new!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I know I do!

You didn't comment on the conversation about my doeling.. What do you think I should do?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I would breed her too. With the way you're feeding her, she should grow just fine :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But I don't want 3 does in milk.. Or a bunch of kids!! What if I breed her after the other 2 girls have their kids?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She would be 13 months at that time..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

You don't have to milk all of them.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But they will all have crazy kids running around! Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

We'll find out if I have to milk any of them once I send in my CAE tests..... I still need to do that..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well, I doubt you would end up with 3 CAE+ does to milk. If they were positive, I personally would sell them anyways.... But that's up to you.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya of they are positive I don't want them... But one isn't mine so I'll just send her back lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They all supposedly came from negative herds except my wether and my Pygmy doe idk their history...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

So yeah, if you don't want to milk 3 does, just milk 1 or 2, let the babies nurse and self wean.


----------



## goathiker

Nothing ruins production and udder in your doe quicker than not milking her empty every day regardless of if she has kids on her or not. Nubians of some lines give up to 2 gallons a day. They must be milked from the beginning to maintain production and feed the kids well when they get older. Make especially sure to get the colostrum out of her udder, not taking it causes congestion and sometimes mastitis. These goats are bred to give way more milk than kids can drink...


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Nothing ruins production and udder in your doe quicker than not milking her empty every day regardless of if she has kids on her or not. Nubians of some lines give up to 2 gallons a day. They must be milked from the beginning to maintain production and feed the kids well when they get older. Make especially sure to get the colostrum out of her udder, not taking it causes congestion and sometimes mastitis. These goats are bred to give way more milk than kids can drink...


Dee, just ignore me :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Nah, she's on her way to ignoring me :lol: 

Dee if you are actually getting 2 piglets from Lacie, those pigs will drink about 4 gallons of milk a day easy once they get a bit bigger.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry, I got lost on FB.. I was going to milk the does out at night if I dam raised so I could still have milk. Is that ok?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol: 

Did you see the homecoming pictures I posted?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sydney, love the dress! And your hair looked great  And I _guess_ he's ok.... looks more innocent than most anyways :lol: So you're both off the hook.... but don't leave town.... :slapfloor: :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, milking out the excess once a day is better than not.


----------



## goathiker

Yep, saw them here and on facebook  

Yeah Dee, as long as they are emptied out once a day you're good. The weird udders, blown teats, all that stuff is from people not checking them and emptying them everyday. 

Wow, the next storm just hit. It's wet out there all of a sudden.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night everyone


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It said it's supposed to rain her tomorrow....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Dee :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Sydney, love the dress! And your hair looked great  And I _guess_ he's ok.... looks more innocent than most anyways :lol: So you're both off the hook.... but don't leave town.... :slapfloor: :lol:


Thank you Lacie  :hug: His mom went to school for hair  
Oh shush  He is a really good guy  He's always gotta make sure he hasn't disrespected my parents or me  My dad approves of him, so he's a good one


----------



## Scottyhorse

Goodnight Dee


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Dee have a good sleep


----------



## goathiker

Your dad knows because...
He knows how to shoot a gun and how to track people to the ends of the Earth :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> G'Night Dee have a good sleep


Wish I could... I can't sleep... Too much on my mind....

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Well don't take Ambian that stuff is weird. You get up and do stuff while you're asleep.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol ya one of my friends ate rocks in her sleep on that stuff... I can't take anything this late.. Not even melatonin.. I won't wake up on time for work... I just had de ja vous... Did we have this conversation before!?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh yay.... :hammer: My son just got home, he finds out tomorrow, when the manager gets there, if he's fired from his job he's had for a week solid now. He sold liquor to a state inspector without carding him, and the business might lose their liquor sales license :doh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

:eyeroll:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Jill, do you need any more kids? Can I just drop him off there, unannounced? :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Alright, I'm going to bed too. Goodnight guys  :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Goodnight Sydney :wave:


----------



## goathiker

Wow Lacie, I keep telling my youngest girl girl she needs to look into that. She's going to be 26 and she looks 15.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Jill, do you need any more kids? Can I just drop him off there, unannounced? :lol:


Say you're going for ice cream, drug him, and drop him off unannounced at a Mc Donalds, maybe he could work there :lol:


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Lacie

Sure, he might not find life too easy here though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I wasn't leaving yet, just telling Sydney goodnight 

He just keep screwing everything up, just once, I would like him to use his head and think :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But there was good news tonight! On of the trucks broke down, so DH and his buddy took it into the shop, called his boss, the boss said to wait there until it was fixed, so they dinked around for a couple hours, went back and the truck still wasn't fixed. So he called his boss again, and he still just told him to wait. 
So basically he got paid to sit around, go have lunch, etc :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Maybe he does need a change of perspective though. If you could show him what it's like to end up being a screw up all your life? 
Heck, send him down, he can see what that looks like :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Hey that's nice. DH had a UL tank order doubled for this month. He's working 10 hour days and like living with a warthog at the moment. Looking forward to 9 more weeks of it too.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's awesome! That'll keep everyone busy 

DH will be out of work for the season soon, when it starts raining regularly, his job stops. At least he's a jack of all trades kind of guy and can do just about anything else in the winter. Doesn't pay nearly as much though, so that kind of stinks. 

Just got done feeding the pigs, I'm gonna see if I can feed a little less often tonight, they get mad when they're hungry though! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh man, 12:20 already! Goodnight-morning Jill!


----------



## goathiker

I bet they do. They can drink out of dish as well though. I've raised them from day old without bottling them. They turned out nice too.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Lacie, ttyl


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

There's a bunch of cops in my driveway... And state police are here now too.. Some oh the people from like two houses up are in our driveway too.. A cop just went up around with an assault rifle too... :/ they haven't told is what's up....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Staties have assault rifles too.. Can hear more cops coming... What a way to wake up!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

That doesn't sound good. Keep your goats locked up and stay in the house.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well, they have it all taken care of for the most part.. They arrested a guy and have all their riffles put away.. They are all just sitting and talking (and laughing at my goats lol) in front of my house.. They arrested the guy that lives there.. His kids were all in our driveway with the cops so not sure what happened.. Makes more sense that it was that way though.. Cause he has two or three BIG nasty dogs (he trains police dogs and has his attack dogs..) and I couldn't imagine someone getting in the house with out being killed lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's scary... I would have a heart attack if I woke up like that....

On another note... There's no food in my house!! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah... It was interesting! There was like 15 cop cars mostly in front of my house.. State police, and cops from the next town over too... And nearly all of them had a riffle pulled out! 
Very interested to hear what happened.. 
They all left now... So they handled it quickly.. 

That's a bummer Dee!  im trying to find food too!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Oh gosh, Skyla! Glad all is well.

I'm waiting for the day when I won't be horribly shaky and nervous heading off to work. :lol: It's still only my 5th or 6th time going so everything's new.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Just wing it! I'm sure your doing great! No need to be nervous!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A little added excitement to the day  :laugh:

Your gonna do just fine Danielle!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I had to stand next to Moo Moo so she would eat 3 nibble of the pound of BOSS and oats I gave her.... She won't eat if I'm not there.. She just walks around and "moo's" she literally sounds like a cow!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Poor thing... Hopefully she settles in enough to eat soon..


----------



## ariella42

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I had to stand next to Moo Moo so she would eat 3 nibble of the pound of BOSS and oats I gave her.... She won't eat if I'm not there.. She just walks around and "moo's" she literally sounds like a cow!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


That sounds exactly like my mini Nubian, Beth. My husband calls her my cow, and she won't eat unless I'm right there. Even if I just go to refill the water buckets or put more hay out she stops eating and tries to follow me, then she freaks out when I won't let her in the garage.


----------



## ariella42

My uncle shared this video of goats standing on things (and animals, and people...) with me -



__ https://www.facebook.com/ariellacarver/posts/10101503653912302


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yay, apparently Levi found my phone.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's great Sydney! 
Oh and I loved the pics you posted  very pretty dress!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thanks Skyla  The theme this year was 'Under the Sea' so with my red hair, green dress, pale skin, and under the sea background thing, I think I will look like the little mermaid in the picture :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: cute!


----------



## Scottyhorse

We'll see.... :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I am freezing....


----------



## NubianFan

I had chili for lunch trying to warm up and it helped temporarily. Now I am freezing again. I am about to start breaking up my wooden desk and starting a fire.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:

Cuddle with a blanket! That's what I'm doing lol!

I want a Great Dane real bad like!


----------



## NubianFan

I am at work I don't have my blankie.... I could call crush he is in town. LOL


----------



## NubianFan

I don't have the nerve though.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Call him and tell him your cold and need a hot drink  LOL! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I'm cold and need a blankie and a snuggle.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just wanna go home and snuggle with Moo Moo all day so she will eat and I can keep her warm since she has no meat on her bones...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wish I could record her mooing... She literally sounds like a heifer!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

So.. more goat rape today, Billie was back in heat. :lol: Bear has got this thing figured out.


----------



## ThreeHavens

NubianFan said:


> I'm cold and need a blankie and a snuggle.


I know that feeling. After night chores are over, I'll be upstairs curled up with my blanket and stuffed lamb and unicorn, watching "Gravity Falls".


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> So.. more goat rape today, Billie was back in heat. :lol: Bear has got this thing figured out.


Emma, that's not a healthy habit or you to form... you can't just hold females to be raped! :lol: 
Hope she settles this time! I've got 11 more days before my trip, I kinda want to AI either Babette or Biagia to Falcon :chin: Or Target... any input? Target is definitely the cheaper choice, and he's Willa's sire... onder: Or just breed them all to Emperor...


----------



## Emzi00

I'm not just holding her, she ran me into a fence! It's a very healthy habit, this goat is getting pregnant and that's that! :lol:
I say AI Babs to Falcon, keep a buck from that, in addition to the one from Coup. You'd be set.


----------



## Emzi00

You need to go critique that doe Lacie.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I'm not just holding her, she ran me into a fence! It's a very healthy habit, this goat is getting pregnant and that's that! :lol:
> I say AI Babs to Falcon, keep a buck from that, in addition to the one from Coup. You'd be set.


Hmm, ok so I obviously have to do the exact opposite of that! :lol: I guess it boils down to who is in the right stage of heat when I get there :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well, all my blood tests and x-rays came back normal... again... :mecry:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> You need to go critique that doe Lacie.....


Ugh! I don't want to! :lol: Yours or Margarets?


----------



## goathiker

my neighbor just brought me one of my chicks, bedraggled, half frozen, and a bit dog chewed. Luckily it is one of the roosters. Wet chickens are not comfortable shirt companions


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ugh! I don't want to! :lol: Yours or Margarets?


Mine


----------



## NubianFan

Major ear pain, any advice or ideas, they are killing me, I took excedrin when I was still at work but honestly it really didn't seem to help. This doesn't feel like an ear infection ear ache, it feels like someone is stabbing me in both ears with a knife over and over. it comes in pulses every so often. Not at regular intervals but pretty often.


----------



## Chadwick

Tea tree oil


----------



## goathiker

Do you have any ear candles or wax remover Leslie. It sounds like you have buildup that is pushing on your ear drums.


----------



## NubianFan

I don't have any... I have tea tree oil shampoo but obviously I can't put that in my ear.


----------



## NubianFan

Just q tips, which I just tried, and that made my throat itch, which makes me think it is all tied to my sinuses.


----------



## NubianFan

I wish I had some ear candles though.


----------



## Chadwick

Well most of what I would tell you is for infection...

Can you check your blood pressure, ear drums are sensitive to high pressure


----------



## goathiker

You could try turning the shower on hot and sitting in a steam filled bathroom for a while.


----------



## Chadwick

Do you have a Nettie pot?


----------



## NubianFan

I am pretty sure my blood pressure is fine, I can usually tell if it is high, and mine usually runs fine, I think it means I am getting sick which would explain why I have been freezing all day.


----------



## NubianFan

I have something similar to a nettie pot, it isn't exactly the same but does the same job.


----------



## Chadwick

I'd try that, never hurts to clean out sinuses! Especially when ears are acting up.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah once you said sinuses I figured the blood pressure was a dead end idea.....


----------



## NubianFan

I am going to try the steamy bathroom idea, and I am going to try using a blow dryer in my ears and using my nettie pot type thingy. HOpefully something will help, thanks guys.


----------



## Chadwick

Blow dryer in ears? I never heard of that......


----------



## Chadwick

The hard part is getting the blow dryer nozzle in there!

What's up Jill?


----------



## goathiker

Not much, waiting for DH to get home. Heating up the pot of beans from yesterday. They're always better the second day.


----------



## Chadwick

My in-laws just left this morning, party time!


----------



## NubianFan

I have heard it helps not sure, you are supposed to put it on low speed and gently blow the warmth in your ear


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Jill.. What do you think is better for what I believe is pneumonia, La-200 or Penicillin? Those are the only two I have... I've got one of the babies with a temp of 104.something now too.. And pretty much all my does are coughing and some have clear snotty noses too...


----------



## goathiker

LA 200 is better out of those 2.

I don't suppose you have any SMZ-TMZ tablets?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok, that's what I was thinking and why I used it for Ellie..

No... :/ I need to get some.. There have been a few times you've told me they were good for...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You think I should just treat everyone? All but one are coughing pretty good.. :/


----------



## goathiker

They're not expensive. They don't always work but, at the first sign of a cold they can stave it off in many of them. Then only those few will need bigger gun antibiotics from pneumonia forming.


----------



## goathiker

Yes, if they are all developing a fever one by one, I would treat at least all the ones with a snotty nose and all of the ones who went to the show. 

Next year before the show season starts, put them on Aureomycin pellets or CTC. They will prevent them from picking up bacteria at the show.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good to know.. I think I've seen them at TSC..

What are those? Where can I get those?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

This stuff?
http://www.jefferspet.com/products/aureomycin-4g-5lbs


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did the chick make it Jill?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

They are medicated pellets, the same kind you use if your herd get Clamydia. They are a mild antibiotic for prevention, like I would put my buck on them if I were going to offer outside breeding to prevent him from getting anything from the strange does. 
They work well for preventing Shipping Fever and things like that too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

?
http://www.hubbardfeeds.com/product/chlorotetracycline-ctc-crumbles


----------



## goathiker

No, he was pretty torn up. He died warm and dry though. The dog had had him for quite a while it looked like.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> They are medicated pellets, the same kind you use if your herd get Clamydia. They are a mild antibiotic for prevention, like I would put my buck on them if I were going to offer outside breeding to prevent him from getting anything from the strange does.
> They work well for preventing Shipping Fever and things like that too.


How long and how much would I feed them prior to show season?


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> No, he was pretty torn up. He died warm and dry though. The dog had had him for quite a while it looked like.


Aw, that's sad. It always gets me when chicks die...


----------



## goathiker

I like these http://www.jefferspet.com/products/aureomycin-4g-5lbs

Start them like 48 hours before you leave for the show.


----------



## NubianFan

I'm Henry the 8th I am, Henry the 8th I am, I am, I got married to the widow next door, she's been married seven times before and everyone was a Henry!, HENRY!!!, she wouldn't have a Willy or Sam, NO SAM!!!! I'm Henry the 8th I'm Henry, I'm Henry the 8th I am....

Second verse SAME AS THE FIRST!!!!!

I'm Henry the 8th I am, Henry the 8th I am, I am, I got married to the widow next door, she's been married seven times before and everyone was a Henry!, HENRY!!!, she wouldn't have a Willy or Sam, NO SAM!!!! I'm Henry the 8th I'm Henry, I'm Henry the 8th I am....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Jill!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> I'm Henry the 8th I am, Henry the 8th I am, I am, I got married to the widow next door, she's been married seven times before and everyone was a Henry!, HENRY!!!, she wouldn't have a Willy or Sam, NO SAM!!!! I'm Henry the 8th I'm Henry, I'm Henry the 8th I am....
> 
> Second verse SAME AS THE FIRST!!!!!
> 
> I'm Henry the 8th I am, Henry the 8th I am, I am, I got married to the widow next door, she's been married seven times before and everyone was a Henry!, HENRY!!!, she wouldn't have a Willy or Sam, NO SAM!!!! I'm Henry the 8th I'm Henry, I'm Henry the 8th I am....


:slapfloor: :ROFL: I know a guy who meets a lot of creepy, questionable people, and he will only introduce himself as Henry the 8th, when he meets them. Whenever they spot him in a store or somewhere, and they yell "Hey, Henry! Henry! Henry the 8th!" He books it to the closest door or his car :ROFL: It's pretty great :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And I'm losing faith in my theory... out of the 11 piglets, 3 are girls :lol: Either my fairy is just drunk and in another country and this is the beginning of another boy season... :GAAH:
Or maybe we're just getting all the boys worked out of the system.. :chin:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm starving... I accidentally ordered juice for lunch instead of a smoothie and I haven't had anything to eat since then except 4 mini reeses peanut butter cups..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ate cinnamon rolls, cookies, and chocolate things all day... I was fat today :lol: the others are weird.... they made soup....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh I just remembered... I actually found a v8 in the fridge at work and I did drink that


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mmm! Cinnamon rolls :drool: :yum:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want soup!! I want anything..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's been raining today... it's wet and cold out here... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It rained very lightly for like 10 minutes here... It was cold for a while but not too bad


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lacie don't talk about such things.. We are going to get rain all week from those darn hurricanes.. :sigh: and lots of it.. Hoping I don't wake up in a puddle again lol


----------



## NubianFan

The pain in my ears is finally easing.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'd like more then 10 min of rain but less than a hurricane please!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Waking up in a puddle, huh? Reminds me of one of the times I almost died! :slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NubianFan said:


> The pain in my ears is finally easing.


That's great, what finally worked?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's good news, Leslie! How can I tell you all my problems if you're deaf!?


----------



## NubianFan

Lacie it worries me that you have to say ONE of the times I almost died....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Waking up in a puddle, huh? Reminds me of one of the times I almost died! :slapfloor:


Yah.. That would be the second time this year.. :sigh: I hate lots of rain!! My poor goats are gonna get flooded out! 

:ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Lacie it worries me that you have to say ONE of the times I almost died....


It's true though! :lol: And to this day, I will never own another waterbed! Waking up by drowning, face down under wet blankets, is not one of my favorite things in the world!


----------



## NubianFan

:shrug::arrow: My Crush prayed for me?


----------



## NubianFan

I nearly froze to death on a waterbed once, IN JULY!!!!!


----------



## goathiker

Waking up suffocating on a feather pillow kind of sucks too.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just found out that he of my favorite bucks has the same parents as the new buck I'm breeding Moo Moo to!! I'm excited now!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I had a sheet that was ripped right along the hem so it made this big noose, unbeknownst to me. I woke up with it around my neck choking me


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Waking up in a puddle, huh? Reminds me of one of the times I almost died! :slapfloor:


what... what was it a puddle of?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:shrug: What where you talking about with him, Leslie?

:chin: That takes some skill, Leslie... and Jill, all the feather pillows I've have were terrible, really pokey! I would imagine suffocating from one is even worse! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Scottyhorse said:


> what... what was it a puddle of?


:shock: :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

Dee asked me how my ear got better and I dunno all I know is I talked to Crush and he prayed for me and about an hour later they were better.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lot of sleeping related accidents it seems, and they say the most dangerous place is the kitchen


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Dee asked me how my ear got better and I dunno all I know is I talked to Crush and he prayed for me and about an hour later they were better.


Oh, well hey, it worked!


----------



## NubianFan

You have to actually spend time in there to have accidents in there. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just found a can of clams chowder!! My belly will be happy soon! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

He has the magic touch when it comes to me anyway.....
I also took 4 ibuprofen and a hot bath, but I did ask him to pray for me.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Yay Dee you have food!!!!


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, food...


I thought the most deaths happened in the bathroom?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've always heard it was the kitchen, and also within a mile from home


----------



## NubianFan

Only Elvis died in the bathroom it is because he was the King he had to die on the Throne.


----------



## goathiker

Well, I know for sure if you want to go take a nap until dinner is ready in an hour, DON"T DO IT!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's not quite how that went down, Leslie... :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

oh come now, you know it was meant to be.....


----------



## goathiker

Many elderly fall in the bathroom. I think that's where it came from.


----------



## goathiker

I'm going to die sliding down a wet board in my yard


----------



## NubianFan

Actually quite a few people die on the toilet too,.... not sure why


----------



## glndg

Hi! I looked up the most dangerous room and an article that came up said that the kitchen AND the bathroom are the most dangerous rooms.


----------



## NubianFan

I've heard though, that they usually have horrid ear aches right before it.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Well, I know for sure if you want to go take a nap until dinner is ready in an hour, DON"T DO IT!!!


And never set an alarm, turn it off when it goes off, thinking you'll get up in five minutes! You'll wake up three hours later :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Well everyone spends time in the bathroom, but I know people who live their whole lives without ever using a kitchen....


----------



## goathiker

Well my kitchen is safe. It's part of the dining and living room so, that cuts the danger factor by a third :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

And even more people die from being attacked by tiny kittens.... with aqua colored eyes....


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> Well, I know for sure if you want to go take a nap until dinner is ready in an hour, DON"T DO IT!!!


I am assuming you are talking about the cook not taking a nap. Now if your DH is cooking, that would be okay.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Well my kitchen is safe. It's part of the dining and living room so, that cuts the danger factor by a third :lol:


Hey mine too!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Its a horrible death too, being shredded slowly by tiny sharp toes and pierced repeatedly by tiny teeth all while being tickled mercilessly with soft fuzzy baby fur....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I still think bedrooms are the most dangerous :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Especially depending on what in the world you have to share them with..... ewwwwww sometimes it could kill you just from sheer boredom..... or digust.....


----------



## goathiker

I sleep in the living room so, that's okay :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

ok I better take my ears and go to bed and appreciate my miracle. Night all.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie be better.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So does anyone want to donate to the cause of me 'rescuing' an adorable Great Dane puppy?!  please and thank you! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Glad you feel better Leslie  

I should head to bed too.. And stop looking at puppies :lol: 
Night :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well maybe its just me then :lol: and maybe Leslie


----------



## goathiker

I'll donate to you rescuing my grand puppy...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Grand puppy??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Leslie :wave:

Skyla... I have some puppies for you  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Night Leslie :wave:
> 
> Skyla... I have some puppies for you  :lol:


Yah, but they aren't adorable Great Dane pups! I want a giant dog!  
You have fuzzy alligators! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Skyla http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f209/family-dog-needs-home-172351/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe what a cutie!! I would take him in a heart beat!  
Unfortantly, he's a tad far, and my parent won't let me get another dog  :sigh: so I'm just dreaming of puppies 

Hope they can find him a good home! Looks super sweet and lovable/loyal


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Look at that nose!! AAAHHH!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So now I'm on a 'rescue mission' for two dogs :lol: Jill's grand puppy and a Dane... Hmm... Lacie want to do some smuggling of the Dane pup? And then Jill said she would donate for Sammy :lol: 

I can just see my mom's face! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Love these colors!


----------



## goathiker

Just be warned, blue eyed white Danes are often deaf. They can be trained though it just takes patience.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I was just reading something about white Danes being deaf.. 
Quiet interesting...

Ok, I'm off to bed for real now lol! :$ night guys


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Skyla


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is Lacie still here?? I have a tid bit of info for her.. But not as much as she wanted..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill, your grand doggie is so cute!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Nope, she is off line, you're stuck with me.


----------



## goathiker

Do you want Sammy Dee? I can make CA happen.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol well, you won't care about what I found out, it's about an alpine she asked me to look into.. But we can talk about other stuff! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Sounds good, everyone else bailed at about 9:00


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have 4 large dogs and land lady says rent goes up if I get another one... So I'll take Sammy if you take my 2 female dogs! :ROFL:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

If I was going to do that, I'd just take Sammy. I'd have to tell animal control my old dog died and hide him for the rest of his life though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Darn.. I decided female dogs are annoying :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Is Lacie still here?? I have a tid bit of info for her.. But not as much as she wanted..


I'm back...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So I said exactly what you told me to and she didn't give me a straight answer about the related alpines... Just kept trying to push that Nubian on me..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

If I lived one mile sw of here I wouldn't have a limit on the number of dogs I could have. I'm working on a scheme just in case. My daughter could license him In her county and he could be here for training for a while maybe.


----------



## mayia97420

goathiker said:


> Just be warned, blue eyed white Danes are often deaf. They can be trained though it just takes patience.


I have a white lab mix that is deaf- he was scheduled to die because he was "uncontrollable", he just didn't know what they wanted. He can sit, down, stay, and walk on a leash now- almost ready for adoption now. Happy boy he likes to play ball. We rescued him from a kill shelter.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This is what she said Lacie..

In regards to if we have any alpine does for sale we currently do not. But after this next kidding season we might have kids for sale. We also have both of those herds in our Nubian lines as well. I will try and get a picture of her to you by tonight with her set up at a more faltering angle.

Thanks
Melissa


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Darn it. I emailed her too, haven't heard anything from her...


----------



## goathiker

Awesome Mayia, so..you're going to have an opening before January?


----------



## Scottyhorse

If we didn't already have three dogs I bet we could take him  But a while back after we got Gunner, no more dogs allowed after that. Our house is just too small.


----------



## goathiker

Someone is still alive (; I think they were all teasing me. It's okay Sydney, I'll figure something out for sure.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My Internet is being spotty..... 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Bf just lit the first fire of the year!! It smells like burnt dust.... I guess the fire places needed to be cleaned off... :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Stupid internet, mine is actually behaving for a change :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't wanna drive back to redwood hills... But I have to!... And Vicki and I have been talking about the possibility of the doe I'm taking getting CAE from their herd...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I really don't like how amazon raised the minimum order price to $35 to get free shipping.


----------



## goathiker

Is your doe going to nurse off one of their does while she's here?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Is your doe going to nurse off one of their does while she's here?


Lol! I hope not!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Your doe isn't going to get CAE from breeding a buck unless they are both bleeding. I can discuss this with you more but it would have to be in PMs.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I am going to call it a night, my internet is giving up on me. I can't wait for the day when we can get reliable internet out here. If it ever happens. Night everyone! :wave:


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Sydney sorry about your tests...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Sydney.

I gotta go to bed too... Night Jill!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Dee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Every morning I sleep through my alarm for about an hour.. By the time I finally wake up, I just want to smash the thing to pieces but then I realize what time it is and jump out of bed to get ready.. Why can't wake I on time...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Geesh Dee  LOL, I think I have a sleeping disorder :lol: I keep waking up at a little past 3AM every morning for the last month...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just want to sleep all the time :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Sleep tis good :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya but apparently my boss doesn't like it when I decide it feels better just to sleep in a bit then show up to work an hour or 2 late....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens

You could try what my sister did - put your alarm clock across the room so you have to get up to turn it off. By then your mind is more awake.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm horrible at waking up on time :lol:

Anyone know a good place to get needles cheap? I was gonna do Jeffers bit didn't know if there were some cheaper that anyone knew about? I have just enough to do Ellie the kid and Brook, but Juby is coughing pretty bad now and Pebbles is a bit too.. :GAHH:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ThreeHavens said:


> You could try what my sister did - put your alarm clock across the room so you have to get up to turn it off. By then your mind is more awake.


My mom does that too. It's a good idea and does work better!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Or you could get one of these Dee ...lol

http://www.hammacher.com/Product/81186


----------



## ariella42

Or this one - http://www.thinkgeek.com/stuff/41/snuznluz.shtml


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I usually don't have to push snooze.. My body just doesn't wake up till the alarm has been going off for an hour...

Moo Moo ate more grain this morning! And when I walked away Galaxy was letting her share hers! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

I buy all my syringes and needles from PBS Animal Health. You can buy them in packs of 100.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ksalvagno said:


> I buy all my syringes and needles from PBS Animal Health. You can buy them in packs of 100.


I'll have to take a look! Thanks Karen


----------



## mayia97420

We are just starting to take applications for Rico's adoption. It can take a while. We check references, homecheck, meet and greet - we have to make sure each dog goes to an appropriate home. Its really hard on them to get bounced back to us because it didn't work out. I don't know when I will have a vacancy lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I made it to work on time! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

Well, Beth isn't pregnant  I don't think we're going to breed her this fall as it stands now. We're getting a doe in milk in April or May, plus our Alpine SHOULD be pregnant. I think we might breed our mini Nubian doelings next fall, but I'm not sure if we'll breed Beth again, though I was looking forward to some more little goofy-eared kids.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> G'Night Sydney sorry about your tests...


I'm not sure what's worse, not finding anything, or finding something. :eyeroll: My doctor is going to send me to a Rhuematologist, (sp) and she really wants me to get massage therapy. That'll be great, all my muscles always hurt and are super tight and tense, but I wish I didn't have to go.... My dad is jealous of me, which I think is stupid and annoying, I would give up all my joint, muscle, and bone pains in a heart beat. They are debilitating sometimes. Doctor said there's a good chance of them getting a lot worse as I get older, I could be disabled, he just doesn't understand and won't accept into his mind that _I am sick_.


----------



## ariella42

I'm sorry, Sydney. I had a friend in high school who went through something similar, and it took forever for anyone to figure out what it was, but she did get an answer and treatment in the end. I hope the specialist can help.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sorry Sydney..  :hug: hopefully they figure something out soon


----------



## Ryann

Sorry Sydney, It took almost 15 years for me to get the correct diagnosis and we are still working on figuring out the right combination of meds. Finding a good rheumatologist is the key! There will be good days and bad days but your animals will always keep you moving. It doesn't matter how bad I hurt I still have to feed and care for the goats and because of them I keep moving I would be much worse off without them  If you need someone to talk to I am here.


----------



## Ryann

UUUGGGHHH speaking of the animals keeping you moving today is a very sore day... and Buttercup came back into heat so Maverick missed her last month too  So even though all I wanted to do when I got home from work was rest after chores I had to arrange another date between Buttercup and Maverick and one for Sabrina and Yankee! But those babies are going to be soooo worth it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Bummer!!  

So, it's looking like I can't order needles in the state of NH anymore... :sigh: 
Anyway, will have to look into it some more... But, the vet is letting me buy some to last me.. My mom will call again tomorrow and see if they can sell me a box of 100.. It will just be easier at this point..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well the little piggies are going through 18oz between them all, every 2 hours, so they are eating about 2oz each, some eat a little more than others. I don't want to clip their teeth, that is the second to worst part of having them! :lol:


----------



## Ryann

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Bummer!!
> 
> So, it's looking like I can't order needles in the state of NH anymore... :sigh:
> Anyway, will have to look into it some more... But, the vet is letting me buy some to last me.. My mom will call again tomorrow and see if they can sell me a box of 100.. It will just be easier at this point..


 you can order them just not buy them here... they will still ship here. I just got a box of 100 from Jeffers if you cannot find any.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ryann said:


> you can order them just not buy them here... they will still ship here. I just got a box of 100 from Jeffers if you cannot find any.


Valley Vet, PBS, and one other place I looked all said they couldn't ship them to a number of states and NH was one of the listed ones..

Jeffers is one that didn't say anything on the site so that's good, and good to know that you just got some from them..
I'm going to get some from the vet tomorrow to hold me over till I can order some..

Do you know why? It used to not be like that...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Probably so you don't go around stabbing people.

Lacie...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We'll see how expensive the vet is tomorrow.. Other wise I may have to make some friends in VT or ME :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Probably so you don't go around stabbing people.
> 
> Lacie...


:lol: could be a good reason... I blame the druggies...


----------



## NubianFan

I imagine it is because of IV drug users. I imagine they are cracking down because they are using animal suppliers to get their drug paraphernalia. It torques me off because we honest people can't buy anything anymore without a hassle or examination. I have chronic sinus issues but I can't just go buy decongestants anymore. There are so many instances where the many pay for the sins of the few...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yeah, probably. 

I think I may start doing some Yoga in the time being, it might help with my muscles at least, they're always so tight and sore, maybe it will help. Especially since I can't do anything particularly hard on my joints or lungs. Unless I don't care about being able to walk or breath again.


----------



## goathiker

That"s so dumb anyway. Here any druggie can walk into any health department and get clean new needles for free. Restricting them just makes them reuse and share dirty needles causing diseases that the tax payers end up supporting them though.


----------



## goathiker

Sidney, have you tried not eating any meat at all except hormone free organic?


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Sidney, have you tried not eating any meat at all except hormone free organic?


No I haven't...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> That"s so dumb anyway. Here any druggie can walk into any health department and get clean new needles for free. Restricting them just makes them reuse and share dirty needles causing diseases that the tax payers end up supporting them though.


Yep.. It is... They used to be able to do that here too.. And if they couldn't hear, it's easy enough to go over the border to MA and get them.. But I agree Jill.. Dumb...
I'm just hoping the vet doesn't charge me an arm and a leg! I'm gonna have to talk to some other breeders and see where they get there's if Jeffers doesn't work out..


----------



## NubianFan

By the way my teeth and jaws are hurting tonight so I am pretty sure it is sinuses


----------



## goathiker

I wish I could get more people needles. I got a whole bunch at an estate sale a few years ago and I'm about out of them. They are so much sharper than the animal ones.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wonder if you can get them online some place?

These are like the best chips ever! :yum:


----------



## Ryann

wow i was just looking and they are saying you need a prescription from the vet now but when I do a search for new laws nothing comes up??/ and I just got some from Jeffers a couple months ago no issue??? But the best part is you can buy up to 10 human ones at the pharmacy by law to help prevent the spread of HIV no prescription and you don't have to even give your name by law! WTF why do drug users have easier access to needles and syringes than farmers??


----------



## Ryann

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Wonder if you can get them online some place?
> 
> These are like the best chips ever! :yum:


 let me know if you ever want to buy them by the case I work at UNFI and get 25% off the wholesale price


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ryann said:


> wow i was just looking and they are saying you need a prescription from the vet now but when I do a search for new laws nothing comes up??/ and I just got some from Jeffers a couple months ago no issue??? But the best part is you can buy up to 10 human ones at the pharmacy by law to help prevent the spread of HIV no prescription and you don't have to even give your name by law! WTF why do drug users have easier access to needles and syringes than farmers??


It says that on Jeffers site now?
I'm going to talk to the vet tomorrow and see if they know what new laws are..

So sick isn't it?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ryann said:


> let me know if you ever want to buy them by the case I work at UNFI and get 25% off the wholesale price


Oh don't tempt me!! :lol: remind me of that next show season, when we see each other at shows I may hit you up on that! :lol: how much does a case cost??


----------



## Ryann

I will check tomorrow usually around 15 to 20 for 12 big bags but sometime has extra promo off and cheaper if I can remember my remote logon I will check now otherwise once I am at work tomorrow I get all my vitamins through them usually less than 1/4 of the store price lol


----------



## Ryann

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> It says that on Jeffers site now?
> I'm going to talk to the vet tomorrow and see if they know what new laws are..
> 
> So sick isn't it?


 nothing on Jeffers site yet but all the others I checked  Maybe I should place another order through Jeffers since I use the bigger ones too for the cows and pigs!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ryann said:


> I will check tomorrow usually around 15 to 20 for 12 big bags but sometime has extra promo off and cheaper if I can remember my remote logon I will check now otherwise once I am at work tomorrow I get all my vitamins through them usually less than 1/4 of the store price lol


Oh wow! Nice!! Well, I'll have to hit you up on that offer some time then!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ryann said:


> nothing on Jeffers site yet but all the others I checked  Maybe I should place another order through Jeffers since I use the bigger ones too for the cows and pigs!


Caprine Supply has nothing on their site either.. 
My mom plans to call and ask...
Let me know if you place an order how it works out..


----------



## Ryann

OK your chips are actually on a manufacturers sale right now so with the sale and my discount it is 13.96 for 12 5.5 oz bags


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh man! Of corse they are, cause I have no extra money :lol: oh well, that's still not bad! Hopefully next time we will see each other it will work out  lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Moo moo seems to be eating a little more each day. I can still count all her bones from a distance but at least there is some sustenance in her belly! I was teaching her how not to be afraid of dogs today while I was walking her around then Temper came up and reminded me that I had taught her the same thing! When I showed Moo that if she walks really fast toward the dogs Temper came running from behind us and stepped up to the 2 pit bulls with her chest puffed and her hair on end, and just like that the hyper playful dogs backed down.  good dog.. Good goat 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's good dee!  

Haha!! Too funny!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I gotta go water now then feed the buck.. That's always fun cuz he always wants to cuddle of try to search my pockets! Bleck!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I smell like a buck :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Time to go to a party now! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol ya sure.. Good thing I haven't showered yet!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I walked into the feed store one day and a cashier yells out "okay, who smells like buck goat?" Kind of annoying really.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm 10 rabbit hides richer and officially out of the business as of today


----------



## goathiker

I need squirrel hides with the tail :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

We have really pretty black squirrels out here...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> I need squirrel hides with the tail :lol:


What do you do with squirrel hides??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Love the fourth dog down.. 'Skye' she's soo pretty! 

http://dutchmansdanes.com/dams-sires/great-danes/


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You pet them and tease the ferret! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I want to make a cloak that is squares of squirrel hide with the tails hanging down all over it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hmm.. Sounds warm! 

Well, I'm off to bed... Night all :wave:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night skyla
Jill what if I just send you dead squirrels? :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Skyla

Yeah the USPS may not appreciate that too much :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Fine then, I'll send it fed ex :ROFL:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I'm having a hard time introducing the antagonist tribe in my book. Should Tab find a small dog in the forest and make friends with it or should a large dog attack her goat herd?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh.. At first I would say large dog attack.. But the more I think about it the more I think it needs more thought! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

A large dog attack would result in restitution, which could come in the form of a orphan boy who knows the secrets of dog lore...The small dog friend could be owned by said orphan boy... I'm not sure I want to fall into a Romeo and Juliet story though, that's been done a million times.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What is dog lore? I ink I would like the small dog if it didn't come with a boy so now I'm leaning toward large dog


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

The secrets of dog training. Either way, the boy will turn out to be her brother.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Can she have the little dog for a while before she finds the boy?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

She could if she hid it from the her tribe. 

I think I've got it


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I still have only read the beginning!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

:razz: razz: :lol:


----------



## ThreeHavens

I'd go with the dog attack.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I think you're right Danielle, I need this boy banished from his tribe or given to the goat tribe.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

What!!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ummm..... Well... I missed you!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

:lol: No ones ever here this late...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm watching a show that I bet nobody on here watches and I'm trying to convince myself to get in the shower and not have another beer..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> :lol: No ones ever here this late...


What am I chopped liver? I'm always here this late!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I'm watching a Swiss Family Robinson series I never knew existed. U tube rocks.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The beer is sounding better and Better... Jill doesn't even remember talking to me almost every night 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I remember, everyone's just been preoccupied the last few nights.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm pretty sure I was here at this time last night.. But that's beside the point...

Let's party!! arty:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I had a crazy day at work today with too many emergencies so I just can't go to bed yet...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Let's see it was garbage day today, then I had to feed the goats...Yeah, my life is boring. There is a grouchy toad sitting in the recliner :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Oh, I discovered one of the Alpine buck babies has tapeworm.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I had a toad once.. I named her flo! She was never allowed to sit in our chairs though... I tnk she still lives under the house


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How do goats get tapeworms?dogs and cats get them from fleas but I have never seen fleas on goats?..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Like this (click the arrows) http://www.goatbiology.com/animations/moniezia.html


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is this gonna require thinking? Cuz I. Kinda brain dead right now,,,


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Nah, it's easy. They come from beetle mites on the grass.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's gross! My goats are banned from eating grass now! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

They're big worms too, up to 12 feet long.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I feel like something is missing when I click on that site... Like illustrations?? :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Sorry I can't join in on the chat tonight, my knee hurts, sick to my stomach, and my arm has been having this really strange pain in it for the past few days.... Maybe someone can explain? It feels like I got a shot in the muscle.... It's really weir!! Not to mention my dad decided it would be a good idea to get me up at 5:30


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My elbows and wrists have been hurting... Idk why... I didn't do anything and I have never had elbow or wrist pain before...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Sydney, Sunny gave me that idea. She was dying, literally. I switched her to hormone free meat, no cramps, no excessive panting, no weird gut sounds. Her eyes are right again, she's happy, and starting to play again.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I guess I'll go to bed now... My dog is snoring with his face shoved in a red solo cup... I think that means its time.. Either that or it's time for another beer! Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Well, one or the other :lol: I'm going to stay up a while.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I should be responsible and go to bed... Even though I don't want to go to work in the morning lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Alright girl, G'Night. Have a good sleep. Dream about Hendricks, The Watch Tower.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha I need a bit more than beer to get those kinds of dreams!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'll try though!
G'Night 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Um, he's the Nubian buck you need for your does. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh...:ROFL: I was mistaken.. Thought you were talkin about someone else..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I wish I could have those kind of dreams. I get halfway into them and my brain goes where's the hubby and kids? :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha you need deeper sleep! Or something that causes that :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Like amendment 91 on our ballots this year? Geeze they're giving us free rein on that. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I dont vote.. It's a load of crap.. They want you to believe you have a say but we dont really matter..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Well we do and we don't. We have to force our leaders to stand for us. It works here, we have more minority party leaders than the Dems and Repubs.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So talked to Jeffers and they said they know nothing about not being able to ship to NH, they said they have trouble shipping to NY but even that is doable.. :shrug: so we are just gonna place a mighty large needle order :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Moo moo ate most of her grain today! I'm so happy! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yay!!! :stars:


----------



## ariella42

That's great!


----------



## Scottyhorse

So, yesterday I had to right a story or essay for English.... It can be about anything I want, but only two pages maximum. I made a children's story, and I think it turned out really great  Might think about trying to get it published???


----------



## COgoatLover25

That'd be really cool Sydney


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm thinking if it got illustrated too, it would be a good kids book


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm drawing blood for my CAE tests and I'm one RTT Short! :GAAH:

Does anyone think the blood will be ok if I draw it into a syringe and leave it there over night and transfer it to the correct tube tomorrow?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I'm drawing blood for my CAE tests and I'm one RTT Short! :GAAH:
> 
> Does anyone think the blood will be ok if I draw it into a syringe and leave it there over night and transfer it to the correct tube tomorrow?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Hi guys 

No , i would put it directly into the tube. Its going to clump.


----------



## Chadwick

Hey guys, another ranger at one of our camps had a heart attack last week and they just pulled the plug on him, say a prayer for Bruce if you have a min.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Trickyroo said:


> Hi guys
> 
> No , i would put it directly into the tube. Its going to clump.


It will clot either way.. I was just wondering if it would make a difference in the test? Because I have to go to work to get another tube and if I want to put it directly into the tube I have to wait till tomorrow after work and by then the post office is closed so I will have to wait another 2 days to send the blood and I already drew blood on every goat except the Pygmy...

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Chadwick said:


> Hey guys, another ranger at one of our camps had a heart attack last week and they just pulled the plug on him, say a prayer for Bruce if you have a min.


That is terrible... I am sending prayers for his family

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens

I'll pray for Bruce  :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

That's terrible Chad, sending Prayers for Bruce and his family.


----------



## CritterCarnival

HappyCaliGoats said:


> It will clot either way.. I was just wondering if it would make a difference in the test? Because I have to go to work to get another tube and if I want to put it directly into the tube I have to wait till tomorrow after work and by then the post office is closed so I will have to wait another 2 days to send the blood and I already drew blood on every goat except the Pygmy...
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


:thinking: can you draw just before you leave for work? it should be ok for a short time in the syringe.


----------



## glndg

Sending prayers, Chad.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

CritterCarnival said:


> :thinking: can you draw just before you leave for work? it should be ok for a short time in the syringe.


I could try, the goat is really hard to catch. Shes pretty wild... And she is in heat so very upset.. But work is 30 min from my house and I stop for breakfast first so it would still be in the syringe 45 min - an hour.. Do you think that might be better?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My does milk tastes more like cream... I have been trying to fatted her up, does that have something to so with it?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

HappyCaliGoats said:


> It will clot either way.. I was just wondering if it would make a difference in the test? Because I have to go to work to get another tube and if I want to put it directly into the tube I have to wait till tomorrow after work and by then the post office is closed so I will have to wait another 2 days to send the blood and I already drew blood on every goat except the Pygmy...
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Depending on the tube your using and what test your running 
I never heard of someone drawing blood and leaving it in the syringe overnight , so i had to say no. Best to put it in a tube and refrigerate IMO


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, it will be crazy hard to get it out of the needle if you let it clot in the syringe, unless you're using like a 12 gauge needle! :lol: It will clot in a matter of minutes, especially in the fridge.


----------



## NubianFan

blarghety That just made me sick....


----------



## COgoatLover25

This little baby goat looks awkward but cute :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Dee, it will be crazy hard to get it out of the needle if you let it clot in the syringe, unless you're using like a 12 gauge needle! :lol: It will clot in a matter of minutes, especially in the fridge.


I was going to take the needle off to transfer the clotted blood..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## mayia97420

you will break the red blood cells when you push them out of the syringe. It can cause some "serum" tests to screw up.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Everybody guess what I just found out...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

mayia97420 said:


> you will break the red blood cells when you push them out of the syringe. It can cause some "serum" tests to screw up.


Do you know if that will mess up CAE test?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> Everybody guess what I just found out...


Is it good news or bad news?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Is it good news or bad news?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Good, happy


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Your goats are pregnant!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Not yet  
Moon got Pet of the Day!!! :clap::clap:
You can see her here tomorrow! 
http://petoftheday.com/


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay moon!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Taking Moon to get bred on the 31st


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm so nervous about breeding Kat... And I'm worried if she has a buck and a Dow I mi want to keep both! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

It'll be easy for me to say no to keeping a buck out of this breeding :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'd take any kid out of this one but I'd prefer a doe! Of course!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I hope Moon has all girls :lol: It'd be ever so lovely if she had 3 doelings  ( she had triplets as an FF ) because if she has boys they're getting wethered.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I wouldn't mind 3 does! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

No, you get bucks  :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Waahh!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I never care what I get. They're either milk goats or pack goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hopefully I get pretty ones lol, heres her doeling she had last time.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I love her ears!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Cause they're not frosted ?


----------



## goathiker

Pup had a halo when he was born.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

That doe is really pertty


----------



## glndg

Very pretty doeling -- love the color.

How can a goat have a halo?


----------



## goathiker

Like this


----------



## glndg

That's cool. Did he keep it long?


----------



## goathiker

Only about 2 weeks. His mom has a few moon spots though so, I'm wondering if a moon spot will develop there later.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> Cause they're not frosted ?


Yes! And there so loooong 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> Only about 2 weeks. His mom has a few moon spots though so, I'm wondering if a moon spot will develop there later.


Could be. I've heard sometimes all a parent may have is a few hairs hiding somewhere and they can still throw moon spots. Maybe you could develop a line of haloed goats- Jill's Angels.


----------



## goathiker

That's true. Guinan developed her moon spots over about the first 3 years of her life.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's cute! I love brown and black goats!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

What breed is she? AlpineXNubian?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Looks like it


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

She carries black and tan too. I can't wait to see what I get between her and Dex. I get to keep a doeling from her this time if I want.


----------



## goathiker

Yes Alpine/Nubian...Redwood Hills, Tempo, and Kasdurmer..


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> She's cute! I love brown and black goats!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I do too. I have a buckskin. Fairly common in Nigerians, but I still like it. She has some white spots and a little stripe.


----------



## goathiker

Here's her sister/cousin. Same dad and their mothers were sisters. This one is nuts though. No one but me would put up with her.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's beautiful!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> Here's her sister/cousin. Same dad and their mothers were sisters. This one is nuts though. No one but me would put up with her.[/
> 
> She's really pretty.


----------



## goathiker

The big white hulk laying there is my retired pack goat Jeter, he's 13.


----------



## glndg

How many do you have, and how do you decide how many to keep?


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> The big white hulk laying there is my retired pack goat Jeter, he's 13.


That's an old man!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill look at the link I just put on my FB 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I have 1 buck
2 mature does
1 doeling, Barbara Gene's daughter
2 working pack goats
1 buckling pack boy
1 retired oldster

8 is really all I can handle and care for well. I'm thinking about replacing Barbara Gene and her daughter with LaMancha does. 
Guinen will stay here forever as will Bean. There's just some you can't let go.


----------



## goathiker

Wow, Dee some people...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Right... Makes me so sad... That poor dog was panting so hard and his poor paws were bleeding everywhere..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Jill, is arborvitae dangerous to have around goats? A thread said it made a goat's milk taste bad, but I am wondering if it can harm them. 
It's thuja ... Isn't that a homeopathic remedy as well? ( I know you couldn't use it as a remedy, I'm just trying to place the name.)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night all!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Night Dee!


----------



## goathiker

All species of the Thuja tree are really dangerous for horses. Especially the cones, wood and ends of the twigs offer a high concentration of toxic substances. These are essential oils which contain the neurotoxin Thujone. The simple contact between the skin of the horse and these toxic parts of the tree can already cause irritations and itching. However, it is much more dangerous if horses nibble at the twigs so that the poisonous substances enter the organism. In this case there is a high risk for an acute poisoning. Symptoms are diarrhea, spasms and loose of conscience. The toxic substances attack liver and kidney and cause a long-termed damage of these organs. A dose of more than 500 g can lead to death! Besides the horse also cows, cattle, sheep, goats, dogs, cats and rodents are affected by the danger of the Thuja tree.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Dee


----------



## glndg

Thanks. sounds like it's worse for horses. Definitely something they should NOT eat a lot of.


----------



## glndg

Night!


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Vicki


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want more sleep! It's too dark outside...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey guys! Never use Fairpoint for internet!! Had no internet all day yesterday! This happens all the time!


----------



## Emzi00

Hey :wave:


----------



## ThreeHavens

Off to work in a few minutes. Had an awesome first dream, then a terrible but funny second dream. Second dream was that I was working for a "good" crime lord and ended up being a failure. I was so sad. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Too funny Danielle :laugh:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I put my hay in the feeder so high that the buck basically has to stand straight up and work all his muscles to get a meal  I know he's not a meat goat but I want him to have sexy muscles 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Moon is Pet of the day don't forget   They edited a few things though....http://petoftheday.com/


----------



## Emzi00

Ew, Nubian.


----------



## NyGoatMom

You're such a brat Emma :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Well nominate Billy then


----------



## Emzi00

NyGoatMom said:


> You're such a brat Emma :lol:


I know. :slapfloor:


----------



## NyGoatMom

btw~ I still want that goat Colorado!


----------



## Emzi00

Oh and Stephanie, good to see you!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

After having the two Boer girls gone for a while getting bred, I've come to realize things are so much more calm and quite with them gone... Kinda contemplating on just buying two market wethers ever year from a breeder, and going with Alpines and the Nigerians... I've gotten a couple of great, helpful offers of getting kids from farms I love but never thought I would be able to get kids from, so that is really enticing... And of course Nacoma is just a little goofy love bug and Ardells herd of Alpines are all just sweet peaches, and I think I like them best?? Then I could also do Mini-Alpines as well... What do you guys think? The boers are the biggest money maker, but I think that either way I go I am not going to be making much money :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I think you should go with just Alpines.


----------



## COgoatLover25

So , Emma you either have to nominate one of your goats or PM me back :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

It was a blank PM.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Was not, you just don't know how to read invisible writing  :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> I think you should go with just Alpines.


I have a large spot in my heart for the Nigerians


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sydney... of course the Boers are annoying, they're just fat Nubians in disguise :lol: And Nubians are thin Boers in disguise :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

And why exactly do you have boers Lacie? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They aren't exactly mine... but right now, we're bouncing back and forth as to whether or not we'll sell them all. They're loud, and such big babies about EVERYTHING and my milking does keep weight on better than my dry-non pregnant boers. 
The boers always seem to be too thin, they need an ridiculous amount of food to stay fat, whereas some of my milkers, I don't ever have to grain, they can support pregnancy, lactation and their needs with hay alone.


----------



## Emzi00

Just go with Alpines..


----------



## Scottyhorse

My Boers can be obese on just hay :lol: But they are _really_ irritating.


----------



## Scottyhorse

And I wouldn't have as hard of a time selling them as I would the Nigerians.


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, what's the story on this buck?
http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001422667


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

One of my patients just had an anaphylactic reaction on the surgery table! Luckily our quick efforts saved the dog and he's now recovering well! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh no! Scary  Glad he is okay.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just got a spam PM in vietnamese :slapfloor: :ROFL: 

And Emma, he was just a buck, got three doe kids from him and that was it. I think he died, and that's why he only has 3 progeny.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh wait a minute... I remember. The lady that bought Moons buckling this year (the lady that I said was really ticking me off...). She bought him, and after she bought Moons buck, she told me that her herd is pretty much riddled with disease, he did die, that's the story. 
And yeah, I would not be surprised if Moons buck died too, he wasn't doing too swell last she talked to me...


----------



## Emzi00

So I've decided that if teenage boys think and act like Bear does then I want nothing to do with them... :lol: Ellie is bred, very much...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yay! More baby goats! :lol: And yes, the vast majority of them think like that :lol: That's why I disapprove of people below age 18 dating


----------



## Emzi00

I'm really looking forward to these kids. :greengrin: They should be colorful too.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm looking forward to the kids I'll be getting in 159 days :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Mine will be better.  We need to make bets on gender/when/color and all that. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I want to breed my does now... Soon.. Next heat they will have their boyfriend lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't think I want my does to kid at the same time so I have to wait for a bit to breed temperance now..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yay! More baby goats! :lol: And yes, the vast majority of them think like that :lol: That's why I disapprove of people below age 18 dating


What if Levi is 18, and I am a very mature 15 year old


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sydney, nope, don't approve! :lol: 

Emma, I bet Billie will have a sundgau doe and a chamoisee buck, Ellie will have a splashy black buck, and a splashy chamoisee doe :chin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I've never had a BF  lol! And I'm 19, so I'm free to date now   :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Skyla, very good, I approve :cheers: :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Sydney, nope, don't approve! :lol:


Well it's a good thing I don't need your approval :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Sydney, nope, don't approve! :lol:
> 
> Emma, I bet Billie will have a sundgau doe and a chamoisee buck, Ellie will have a splashy black buck, and a splashy chamoisee doe :chin:


Gosh, NO BUCKS!! :GAAH:

Fine, Babs will have two broken chamoisee does and a broken cou clair buckling. Biagia will have a cou blanc doe, Coup will have quads, two bucks and two does all chamoisee.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Just be careful you guys, that's all I want. I didn't exactly want to be a grandma before I was 35... don't do that to your mom! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I think I am going to breed Baby and Betty in January... Baby was born mid April of this year, and Betty kidded in mid July. Will that be long enough?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Gosh, NO BUCKS!! :GAAH:
> 
> Fine, Babs will have two broken chamoisee does and a broken cou clair buckling. Biagia will have a cou blanc doe, Coup will have quads, two bucks and two does all chamoisee.


Why only a single from Biagia?! You suck! Im actually totally fine with those genders though :lol: Fine, Billie will have a sungau doe and a plain chamoisee doe, Ellie will have a black doe and a chamoisee doe, happy? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> I think I am going to breed Baby and Betty in January... Baby was born mid April of this year, and Betty kidded in mid July. Will that be long enough?


Should be just fine.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Just be careful you guys, that's all I want. I didn't exactly want to be a grandma before I was 35... don't do that to your mom! :lol:


My mom is older than 35, I'm all set. :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Just be careful you guys, that's all I want. I didn't exactly want to be a grandma before I was 35... don't do that to your mom! :lol:


Well, my parents said they would disown me or something to that extent if I got married/had a kid before graduating college... :lol: Wasn't planning on that anyways, but that's just all the more reason not to :lol: Besides, who knows if Levi and I will still be together by then or not, we're taking things slow (like we haven't had 'the talk' on whether we are officially boyfriend/girlfriend or not) and I hope we are together till then and longer, but I don't want to think that far ahead right now because it seems like most young couples that talk about getting married etc don't last... So I just want to focus on the here and now


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Why only a single from Biagia?! You suck! Im actually totally fine with those genders though :lol: Fine, Billie will have a sungau doe and a plain chamoisee doe, Ellie will have a black doe and a chamoisee doe, happy? :lol:


I don't like Biagia. :lol: Yep, much better!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> My mom is older than 35, I'm all set. :lol:


My mom is turning 47 on the 27th!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Ok, forget the 35 thing, my point is don't be having kids at 15-18! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: Ok, forget the 35 thing, my point is don't be having kids at 15-18! :lol:


I know, I won't have any kids until I'm married. :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Neither will I


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Skyla, very good, I approve :cheers: :lol:


Yay!!  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Y'all talk a lot in such a short amount of time! :lol: ran to the feed store and back and there was like two more pages! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

What you guys think of this Alpine doe? Emma? Lacie?

http://gamefarmhay.com/iroquios-kc-krac-fuzzyflower-fuzzy/


----------



## Emzi00

She's okay, but I'd expect her to more depth at this age...


----------



## Scottyhorse

I am going to go start giving everyone their copper and trimming hooves... Only good thing to do out there when it is rainy and muddy


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> She's okay, but I'd expect her to more depth at this age...


That's what I thought too, but I think otherwise she looks nice :thinking: Just came across their website and she is the only goat there I like... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> What you guys think of this Alpine doe? Emma? Lacie?
> 
> http://gamefarmhay.com/iroquios-kc-krac-fuzzyflower-fuzzy/


Yeah, she's ok, but you know, there's more than one fish in the sea :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Bear looks so much better after he got copper. I need to trim hooves soon too. :chin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I agree, she's decent, but you can find better


----------



## ariella42

Emzi00 said:


> So I've decided that if teenage boys think and act like Bear does then I want nothing to do with them... :lol: Ellie is bred, very much...


I hate to tell you this, but there are plenty of fully-grown boys who think and act that way too :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Sydney, are you looking to get an Alpine? Sunrise Farm is having a free-shipping special for people within 500 miles of next year's ADGA national show. https://www.facebook.com/SunriseFar...41825.212121398811883/857419014282115/?type=1


----------



## ariella42

Our semi-rescue Alpine is actually turning into a fairly nice doe. She'll never be show-quality, but we like her. I just saw that they're selling another one of their does, and I kinda want to offer them $100 for her. Is that a bad idea? They say she milks "at least 1/2 gallon a day," but the woman told me that she didn't have time to milk everyone on a regular basis, so I'm not sure how accurate that is.
http://asheville.craigslist.org/grd/4723985566.html
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001534109


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ariella42 said:


> Our semi-rescue Alpine is actually turning into a fairly nice doe. She'll never be show-quality, but we like her. I just saw that they're selling another one of their does, and I kinda want to offer them $100 for her. Is that a bad idea? They say she milks "at least 1/2 gallon a day," but the woman told me that she didn't have time to milk everyone on a regular basis, so I'm not sure how accurate that is.
> http://asheville.craigslist.org/grd/4723985566.html
> http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001534109


Uh... given her pedigree, she should turn out to be a 2 gallon a day milker with good food and care. And depending on the unevenness of her teats, she might still be able to be shown.


----------



## ariella42

Thank you for that! I'm really liking the other doe, and my husband likes that she's quiet :lol: I'm just trying to convince him that this one would be a good investment. I think I will email them about her.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well, I got Finn, Napoleon, Carolina, Betty and Baby done, then ran out of boluses..  I've only got one left. I had to wrangle the bucks down in the mud, and Betty kept jumping on my legs covering them in poop and mud, needless to say I didn't smell good afterwards :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

ariella42 said:


> Sydney, are you looking to get an Alpine?


_I _want an Alpine doe or two or three, but I would have to get my mom on board.... :lol: I want a doe from Lacie, and one or two from Ardell


----------



## Scottyhorse

ariella42 said:


> Our semi-rescue Alpine is actually turning into a fairly nice doe. She'll never be show-quality, but we like her. I just saw that they're selling another one of their does, and I kinda want to offer them $100 for her. Is that a bad idea? They say she milks "at least 1/2 gallon a day," but the woman told me that she didn't have time to milk everyone on a regular basis, so I'm not sure how accurate that is.
> http://asheville.craigslist.org/grd/4723985566.html
> http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001534109


I don't know Alpine genetics well, but I would trust Lacie. Even though those pictures of her are really crappy, she looks like a pretty nice doe. Just needs some food, copper, etc. The pictures are just... highly unflattering... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Very unflattering! :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Even my brother could do a lot better, which is saying something :ROFL:


----------



## ariella42

I'm a recent Alpine convert. Thankfully for me, it's far easier to convince my husband of something than it was to convince my mom :lol:

We're getting a doe in milk from Sunrise Farm in April or May too, but I'd love to have some doelings on the ground in the spring to sell, too. Both the doe I'm thinking about and the one I bought were bred to this buck http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001516832


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Most of the goats in that pedigree can be found at Iron Rods site, like Stuabauch, Pearls, Golden Style, Silk Noir, Sigourney, and Tartan : http://ironrodalpines.com/does.shtml


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ariella42 said:


> I'm a recent Alpine convert. Thankfully for me, it's far easier to convince my husband of something than it was to convince my mom :lol:
> 
> We're getting a doe in milk from Sunrise Farm in April or May too, but I'd love to have some doelings on the ground in the spring to sell, too. Both the doe I'm thinking about and the one I bought were bred to this buck http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001516832


Those are real nice lines too, Nodaway is known for their huge, very deep does, really nice udders too.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I have to figure out how and by who I am going to breed Betty and Baby (carolina's doeling) to...


----------



## ariella42

Thanks for the link! I'm thinking $150 might not be a bad price (if I can convince my husband of it) even though she definitely needs some groceries. 

I talked to Ziggy of Sunrise Farms about the buck they're both bred to, and he said that he was from great milk lines, but his shoulder assembly left something to be desired (also, he was a fence jumper). Unfortunately, I don't have photos of him.


----------



## ariella42

Alright, I emailed her with my offer (though I think I'll do $150 if she insists and not tell my husband :lol: ) Of course, considering how much he's spent on his Corvair recently, I think I'm entitled.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That is something I noticed on his dams LA scores, there is something to be desired for sure in the front end


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: What he doesn't know, won't hurt him!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Peep is a shrimp :lol: 
Mocha is somewhat in heat.. I'm hoping she's just coming into heat and I didn't miss it!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I can get past his tiny stature, but not the lack of ears.... :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I wish I could do AI.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: me likes his ears!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I wish I could do AI.


Me too!  would be so nice...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> I wish I could do AI.


You can ask your vet if you can rent space in their tank... the AIing itself isn't hard, it's just all about the timing and thawing the semen correctly and getting it past the cervix.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wonder if my vet knows how to AI.. :chin:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You can ask your vet if you can rent space in their tank... the AIing itself isn't hard, it's just all about the timing and thawing the semen correctly and getting it past the cervix.


 I wonder if they even have a tank :lol: Even if they did, paying for all the equipment and shipping the semen would be a fortune.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I guess I will have to find a buck old enough to breed, or find a farm with nice Nigerians for stud service... All by January


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The kit is like $185 but you only have to buy it once, and semen shipping is about $180.... My advice is to buy a bunch of cheapo straws from decent bucks and learn that way.


----------



## Emzi00

Nice Nigerians? :slapfloor:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Nice Nigerians? :slapfloor:


:!: shush :!:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: 

Emma, if I were to send you your xmas present early, would you open it early or be a good child and wait?... :chin: :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> The kit is like $185 but you only have to buy it once, and semen shipping is about $180.... My advice is to buy a bunch of cheapo straws from decent bucks and learn that way.


Too expensive :lol: :-(


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol:
> 
> Emma, if I were to send you your xmas present early, would you open it early or be a good child and wait?... :chin: :lol:


Where's _my _Christmas present :tear:  :lol:

Your coming to Nationals next year, right?


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol:
> 
> Emma, if I were to send you your xmas present early, would you open it early or be a good child and wait?... :chin: :lol:


Me be a good child? :lol: I suppose I would wait if that's what you want, but only because it's you.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I bet you him and Coup would make kids the exact same colors :lol: Might use him at some point in time :chin:


----------



## Emzi00

You like Zodiac?..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> Where's _my _Christmas present :tear:  :lol:
> Your coming to Nationals next year, right?


Well... me and Emma already arranged to be each others obvious santa's :lol:

There's like a random 50/50 chance I'll hitch a ride :lol:



Emzi00 said:


> Me be a good child? :lol: I suppose I would wait if that's what you want, but only because it's you.


Ugh, fine, I'll wait until later to send it... I'm not sure I trust you :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> You like Zodiac?..


Because of Tetra  Kids are normally throwbacks to the grand parents.


----------



## Scottyhorse

You _have _to come!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, I don't know... I don't really have fond memories of Oregon... :lol: And I probably wouldn't be able to bring any of mine to show, so... you know... that and I'm not a patient person, I don't want to be there for hours upon hours, if I want to leave I want to be able to leave :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ugh, fine, I'll wait until later to send it... I'm not sure I trust you :lol:


Thanks, love you too. :lol: Probably a good choice though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, you'd be too tempted with such a mystery box :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

So Lacie I've decided that your daughter needs to go to 2016 Nationals because yeah...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> So Lacie I've decided that your daughter needs to go to 2016 Nationals because yeah...


It's going to be in Pennsylvania though, isn't it?


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, it is. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You can come too Lacie, and meet me


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, that's probably not going to happen :lol: Little too far from home


----------



## Emzi00

Okay Skyla, you take her and I'll take her daughter. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma, I will disown you if you send me to a place with not only Nubians, but Nigerians _and_ LaMancha... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Your planning to come Emma??

Oh come on Lacie! Hitch a ride with someone  it would be fun! You can go to Hershey Park and watch chocolate be born!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Emma, I will disown you if you send me to a place with not only Nubians, but Nigerians _and_ LaMancha... :lol:


 .


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh yes, just hitch a ride to Pennsylvania :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: or you could start walking..  :lol: I'm sure someone is bound to be headed to PA  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Emma, I will disown you if you send me to a place with not only Nubians, but Nigerians _and_ LaMancha... :lol:


I just want your daughter. :lol: I could easily convince her to come, we can watch Forrest Gump and I'll buy her food.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh, I don't know... I don't really have fond memories of Oregon... :lol: And I probably wouldn't be able to bring any of mine to show, so... you know... that and I'm not a patient person, I don't want to be there for hours upon hours, if I want to leave I want to be able to leave :lol:


Just come visit for a couple days


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Your planning to come Emma??


Tentatively, that's what I want to do for my 16th birthday.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Fun stuff...

They really need to set up a quarantine area and have it MANDATORY that anyone flying in from out of the country (from Ebola infected areas) must stay their for the 21 days or whatever it is until they know they are clear of it..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Tentatively, that's what I want to do for my 16th birthday.


That would be so cool!  I'm planning to go, would be so cool
If we both went! I know a few other TGS'ers who have plans to go


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

For whatever reason, it just occurred to me that Coup and Bear are related :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> For whatever reason, it just occurred to me that Coup and Bear are related :ROFL:


:doh: I'm very disappointed in you.... No crap they're related.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I either knew and didn't remember, or I didn't pay attention :lol: So... you're still going to name on of his kids "Pumped up kix" right? And Ellie needs to have a kid named "Shot the Sheriff" :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

No. :chin: I have other ideas for names.


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Emma, I will disown you if you send me to a place with not only Nubians, but Nigerians _and_ LaMancha... :lol:


What is it with you Alpine breeders? :scratch:No other breeds are good enough for you? :shades:Is this an elitist thing?:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's ok, we all know that Alpines aren't the best  :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

To each their own :lol:


----------



## ariella42

I just got this email in response to my email about the doe:

Hey
Hope she is doing good! I actually am going to take her off CL in a little while. Was feeding tonight and her eyes a
are not the greatest. Not sure why she is not looking so good right now so I wormed her. Thanks for the interest however.

Does that mean she no longer wants to sell her or she just doesn't want to sell her to me?


----------



## glndg

ariella42 said:


> I just got this email in response to my email about the doe:
> 
> Hey
> Hope she is doing good! I actually am going to take her off CL in a little while. Was feeding tonight and her eyes a
> are not the greatest. Not sure why she is not looking so good right now so I wormed her. Thanks for the interest however.
> 
> Does that mean she no longer wants to sell her or she just doesn't want to sell her to me?


It sounds like she is not looking healthy and she doesn't want to sell her right now because of that. IDK if there is more to it than that....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sounds kinda fishy about the "she'll take her off in a little while" part... maybe email back about how your other one is doing, and say you can pick her up when she's looking better?


----------



## glndg

ariella42 said:


> I just got this email in response to my email about the doe:
> 
> Hey
> Hope she is doing good! I actually am going to take her off CL in a little while. Was feeding tonight and her eyes a
> are not the greatest. Not sure why she is not looking so good right now so I wormed her. Thanks for the interest however.
> 
> Does that mean she no longer wants to sell her or she just doesn't want to sell her to me?


Someone else can email her and see what she says. Maybe she reads TGS.:thinking:


----------



## NubianFan

I was wondering that myself.


----------



## NubianFan

Concord Skyla


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My buck didn't finish his grain tonight... Very unusual 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Concord Skyla


Waahh???? :scratch:


----------



## NubianFan

Remember what we were talking about way back when? That's where she is from.


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Most of the goats in that pedigree can be found at Iron Rods site, like Stuabauch, Pearls, Golden Style, Silk Noir, Sigourney, and Tartan : http://ironrodalpines.com/does.shtml


Those are some very pretty goats. My favorite off-hand is CH Iron-Rod Etienne Mandalay. 
I like Siphonia too. I think her udder must be better, but her neck is thin for my taste. (But what do I know?)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Remember what we were talking about way back when? That's where she is from.


Ooohh yahh!! I remember know! :laugh: cool! About a half hour from me  my friend lives nearish to concord


----------



## NubianFan

She must live near your side of Concord because she says she is about 15 minutes away either that or she drives really fast. LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well depending on the part of Concord I would say about 20 min or so.. I guess she could do 15 if she's a fast driver or knows a fast way :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

But I don't live on the end of my town closest to concord either so that could play a part in that :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

She is here right now!


----------



## NubianFan

She was just there tuesday


----------



## NubianFan

You should have got in her luggage you coulda come visit me. LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cool! :wave: :laugh:

Too funny! Lol!


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> My buck didn't finish his grain tonight... Very unusual
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Does he seem fine otherwise? It would be very strange if mine didn't eat any grain I gave them.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> You should have got in her luggage you coulda come visit me. LOL


ROFL! I was just gonna say that to you!! :lol: next time she comes down, hitch a ride!  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sometimes the bucks have 'better' things on their minds.. Mine loose a bit of weight from not eating as much as normal and being meat heads this time of year :roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So, I got a ran some text from my little sister who can seem to leave the subject of David alone :lol:
This is probably the third or fourth time today he has come up lol!


----------



## NubianFan

She left from Seattle. So I couldn't. She went there first and then came here. They are living in Seattle now.


----------



## NubianFan

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> So, I got a ran some text from my little sister who can seem to leave the subject of David alone :lol:
> This is probably the third or fourth time today he has come up lol!


:slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> She left from Seattle. So I couldn't. She went there first and then came here. They are living in Seattle now.


Oh yah.. :doh: well tell her to visit you first next time!!! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> :slapfloor:


The sad thing is, she does have his email! And she would do it too! :lol: (she's emailed him before and then started freaking out when he replied :lol: he's so good with the kids 

I have a pic of a note that 'he' *cough*mysister*cough* wrote me...


----------



## NubianFan

Hey I sure wouldn't mind visiting New Hampshire. She is cool too. I am so glad he found her.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> Does he seem fine otherwise? It would be very strange if mine didn't eat any grain I gave them.





J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Sometimes the bucks have 'better' things on their minds.. Mine loose a bit of weight from not eating as much as normal and being meat heads this time of year :roll:


He's eating hay.. But I haven't seen him do much since I got home because it's very dark... They don't do much when it's dark lol.. He ate some of the grain.. But I wouldn't say most..

And he still doesn't seem to care about the girls.. Idk what would be on his mind that's better than grain...

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

LOL does she ever randomly attack him like she does you?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Hey I sure wouldn't mind visiting New Hampshire. She is cool too. I am so glad he found her.


I think VT is better lol! I love driving through VT  it's soo pretty!! Not the taxes though 

That's great!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> LOL does she ever randomly attack him like she does you?


Yes... Just with less pain... It's horrible! The poor guy! He puts up with it for a whole before he looks at me like "HELP!" ROFL! My Brother is all over him and his brother too!! :doh:


----------



## NubianFan

Isn't VT like Right there though. I could do both.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Here it is!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha cute!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Isn't VT like Right there though. I could do both.


Yep! I can get to VT in like 45min or so  it takes me 2hrs to drive through from
My house to the other side of VT to the NY border so it's not too far at all


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> He's eating hay.. But I haven't seen him do much since I got home because it's very dark... They don't do much when it's dark lol.. He ate some of the grain.. But I wouldn't say most..
> 
> And he still doesn't seem to care about the girls.. Idk what would be on his mind that's better than grain...
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Hmm..does he have a temp? 
If he were mine, I'd take his temp, and if it were normal, (and he has no other symptoms making me worry) then I'd give him some Probios and B-Complex and just keep and eye on him


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok ok.. I'll get up and make my poor doggie move so I can go take his temp :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Night guys!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Leslie :wave: 

I should head there too.. Have stuff to do in the morning and hope mocha is still in heat for me! If y'all could pray she still is it would be appreciated  lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Leslie!

So the bucks temp is good, 103.3 and he ran to me when I called him so seems normal.. Maybe the bottom of the bag just doesn't taste as good as the rest??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But now I stink......


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Leslie and Skyla


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Skyla.. It's your fault I stink! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi Jill! :wave: you came to party??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Sure, sounds like fun.

There's a fluffy white vulture stalking my dinner :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Does it have sharp teeth and smell like a ferret? :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh, I don't know... I don't really have fond memories of Oregon... :lol: And I probably wouldn't be able to bring any of mine to show, so... you know... that and I'm not a patient person, I don't want to be there for hours upon hours, if I want to leave I want to be able to leave :lol:


Just come visit for a couple days


----------



## glndg

Scottyhorse said:


> Just come visit for a couple days


What happened in Oregon.....if you don't mind saying......


----------



## goathiker

It looks so hungry


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Night Skyla.. It's your fault I stink! :lol:
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


:lol: don't worry, I smelled like a buck too :laugh:

Night all


----------



## Scottyhorse

Aw come on, feed Sunny


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol poor girl! I'm sure she had plenty of good doggie food.. She's just being greedy!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

She gets fed in an hour. We feed last thing at night so the Mastiff isn't jumping around with full belly causing a torsion.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ah big dogs and their stupid problems...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

What kind of mastiff?


----------



## goathiker

She's a Fila Brasileiro.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> What kind of mastiff?


The cute kind! :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> She's a Fila Brasileiro.


I see. I had a CAO. Loved that dog and she died of bone cancer.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I need to do some searching on what I am going to do for getting Betty and Baby bred...


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, my mom in law has our dog's brother and he is _old_ already at 4. She doesn't feed good food to her dogs though.


----------



## goathiker

GreenMountainNigerians has a really nice blue eyed buck for sale.


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> Yeah, my mom in law has our dog's brother and he is _old_ already at 4. She doesn't feed good food to her dogs though.


Mine was nine and extremely healthy in every other way. When she started favoring her front leg I thought she had just injured it because she was so athletic and always running everywhere. It was shocked at the diagnosis, but it was what the vet had guessed based on her age and size.

I was never going to get another dog again.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> GreenMountainNigerians has a really nice blue eyed buck for sale.


My mom wouldn't let me buy anything right now... She wants to work on getting the goats that will be sold, sold first I think. I understand, but it's hard to resist


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> GreenMountainNigerians has a really nice blue eyed buck for sale.


I saw that one. Looks nice and blue eys are quite popular. Isn't he polled too?


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, it can be hard. My older dog is slowing down a lot.


----------



## goathiker

I'm not sure if he's polled. I've seen him in person. He's really sweet.


----------



## glndg

Maybe they would offer stud service.onder:

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f189/adga-nigerian-dwarf-buck-172150/

( this one does not appear to be polled.)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> Mine was nine and extremely healthy in every other way. When she started favoring her front leg I thought she had just injured it because she was so athletic and always running everywhere. It was shocked at the diagnosis, but it was what the vet had guessed based on her age and size.
> 
> I was never going to get another dog again.


Have you still never gotten another dog??

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

glndg said:


> What happened in Oregon.....if you don't mind saying......


I used to live there for a while, and certain factors made me hate it :lol:


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Have you still never gotten another dog??
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I have one now. An Aussie that my daughter left here.....yes, she swore she would take it when she moved. :roll: the Aussie is a very GOOD dog and I'm glad I have her. (Much more obedient than the CAO.) :lol:But the CAO was super smart, had personality, and we were quite attached. The Aussie has heart failure now. :-( Dogs don't live long enough.


----------



## Scottyhorse

glndg said:


> Maybe they would offer stud service.onder:
> 
> http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f189/adga-nigerian-dwarf-buck-172150/
> 
> ( this one does not appear to be polled.)


They're probably too far from us... We are in Eastern WA... My friend owns the Five Fold Farm herd, they've got a buck or two I would consider using... They would both be total out crosses though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> I have one now. An Aussie that my daughter left here.....yes, she swore she would take it when she moved. :roll: the Aussie is a very GOOD dog and I'm glad I have her. (Much more obedient than the CAO.) :lol:But the CAO was super smart, had personality, and we were quite attached. The Aussie has heart failure now. :-( Dogs don't live long enough.


That's terrible... How long did she have the dog before she left her with you?? I feel so bad when people leave their animals after raising them for so long... I got one of my cats from a couple that moved to Vegas and "couldn't take her" she was 14 at the time they left her. Shes 15 now still going strong

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

glndg said:


> Dogs don't live long enough.


 No, they don't, do they?


----------



## glndg

It was a bit more complicated than that. She was living here and moved to Southern California and couldn't take the dog. So the dog stayed. But, like I said, she's a very good dog and I'm glad I have her.

The Aussie was an adult when she came here. She originally came from a home where she got in fights with a Doberman. The Doberman would start the fights, but the Aussie wouldn't back down.


----------



## glndg

Scottyhorse said:


> They're probably too far from us... We are in Eastern WA... My friend owns the Five Fold Farm herd, they've got a buck or two I would consider using... They would both be total out crosses though.


An outcross could be very good. I looked at the web sites. Looks promising.


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I used to live there for a while, and certain factors made me hate it :lol:


Human factors?


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm thinking 'Jed' and possibly 'Rocky' or 'Chief'.... But I want to see a newer picture of Chief.... Rocky's picture is really bad :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> It was a bit more complicated than that. She was living here and moved to Southern California and couldn't take the dog. So the dog stayed. But, like I said, she's a very good dog and I'm glad I have her.
> 
> The Aussie was an adult when she came here. She originally came from a home where she got in fights with a Doberman. The Doberman would start the fights, but the Aussie wouldn't back down.


I have an Aussie that won't Bach down from fights either. Luckily none of my dogs fight. I'm glad the dog was able to stay in the family, but I feel bad that you have to go through that.. Is she on meds for her condition?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Yes, she is. But I had her for years before this happened. She's been great, so don't feel bad.


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I have an Aussie that won't Bach down from fights either. Luckily none of my dogs fight. I'm glad the dog was able to stay in the family, but I feel bad that you have to go through that.. Is she on meds for her condition?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Is that a breed characteristic??


----------



## Scottyhorse

My old school is so messed up... They're having a Halloween _dance_ and costume contest for 2nd-5th graders... I really don't think they need to have elementary school dances... But that school is just a bad place... I still have nightmares and bad flashbacks about things that happened to me there. Was really just a horrible school.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> Is that a breed characteristic??


I don't think they are known to be aggressive but territorial/ protective of their own home or owner, I can see that, they are very loyal dogs! I love my Aussie! Though he is a mix of some other cattle dog breeds, he's mostly Aussie and the best dog I have ever had!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Scottyhorse said:


> My old school is so messed up... They're having a Halloween _dance_ and costume contest for 2nd-5th graders... I really don't think they need to have elementary school dances... But that school is just a bad place... I still have nightmares and bad flashbacks about things that happened to me there. Was really just a horrible school.


Must have been bad. I don't know why they would have dances in elementary school?!


----------



## Scottyhorse

glndg said:


> Must have been bad. I don't know why they would have dances in elementary school?!


It was...

Yeah, I don't know, that whole school is just weird and messed up and they really don't care about anything.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I still think that even 6th and maybe 7th grade dances are pushing it a bit too.


----------



## glndg

Scottyhorse said:


> I still think that even 6th and maybe 7th grade dances are pushing it a bit too.


I agree.


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I don't think they are known to be aggressive but territorial/ protective of their own home or owner, I can see that, they are very loyal dogs! I love my Aussie! Though he is a mix of some other cattle dog breeds, he's mostly Aussie and the best dog I have ever had!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yes, they are great dogs! Smart, friendly when they should be, don't bark too much but do when they should, mind well, happy.....all around good dogs.

As much as I loved the CAO, I would want another Aussie or maybe an English Shepherd next time.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I don't remember my kids ever going to a dance at school.


----------



## Scottyhorse

English shepherds are really neat dogs  My friends used to breed them and they've got three right now. I love them. Mini Aussies are also really great dogs. Levi's family has one, and I dog sat a little tiny mini aussie pup for a few nights. 

I think I am going to go to bed and listen to music and tune out for a while, hopefully I can get up at a decent time tomorrow.  Goodnight guys.


----------



## glndg

Goodnight, Sydney. Only good dreams.


----------



## glndg

Hmmmm.....Lacie disappeared. 

Well, I'm off to sleep. Nice tomorrow will be TGIF! Night everyone.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Sydney and Vickie...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Sydney and Vicki, sorry I disappeared, the little piglets are needy


----------



## ariella42

I was up half the night thinking about that doe! I was hoping I could pick her up before my in-laws came this weekend. Of course, my husband would never forgive me if his parents had to listen to a new goat settling in (and Beth bellowing about it) while they were here.


----------



## glndg

The listing is deleted. You have the contact info though, don't you? You could let her know how much you like the doe you got from her already, and tell her you're interested when the goat is better.


----------



## ariella42

I emailed her and let her know that I'm still interested and to let me know if she relists her. Hopefully, it will work out.


----------



## ariella42

Well, there's no use over thinking it. I have today off, so I'm going to try to make my first batch of soap


----------



## glndg

Yea! Good luck!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good luck with your soap!  
Are you scenting it?


----------



## ariella42

Yeah, I'm going to use peppermint EO.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cool! Did you figure out how much to use? I'm trying to figure out how to do mine... I'm making a batch on the 8th(teaching my sisters 4-H club) so I wanted to make that one peppermint..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh!! And good news! Mocha was still in heat this morning!! Bred her  

And Peep needed a boost :laugh:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Moo moo ate almost 2 # of grain today! And I think about a pound and a half last night! So far no digestive issues! She's much less picky than the lady said she was.. Or maybe she just wasn't using the right grain/ treats. She loves apples and baby carrots!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's great!!
Baby carrots are a favorite here too


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I got the tube for my pygmy goats blood, now I'm gonna go get it and send all my tests inn! Fingers crossed!! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That was fun! :lol: Jasper doesn't like to be touched let alone have her blood drawn! I never thought they would all let me do that by myself! Even my big baby Eddie! Although he was a little squirmy, he doesn't like needles..

Well, I guess I should be off to the post office now! Hope my goats are healthy!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good luck Dee!

How do you do your big goats alone? Put them on a stand?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I tied them up to the fence so their head was high enough that the vein was in the right position. I did Temper first and I did her on the stand, it didn't work out well.. The stand was in the way and her head was too low.. I still got the blood but it took 2 pokes and some fishing.. She didn't appreciate it..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ah I see  my mom and I are trying to figure out how to do the big gals.. Lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Eddie and temper are my biggest ones, they didn't fight much. Even the new girl didn't move when being stabbed lol! But I use small needles (22 ga) so I bet the feel sharper..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok! I just finished packing the specimens! I hope everything is in the box that needs to be! I'm off to the PO! Ttyl


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That was the first package I have ever sent in my life :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: 

The first time I sent blood was soo funny!! The look on the lady's face was priceless when I told them it was goat blood :lol:

So, just went to work, I got there and they told me I could go home lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Seriously? :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why did they send you home... I don't like when I show up to work and there is not enough to do.. It's like, if you wanted me to stay home you should have called me before I drove all the way here! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I have had an eyelid twitch since last night and it is driving me insane :crazy:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Seriously? :ROFL:


Yep! :lol:



HappyCaliGoats said:


> Why did they send you home... I don't like when I show up to work and there is not enough to do.. It's like, if you wanted me to stay home you should have called me before I drove all the way here! :lol:
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


They didn't know I was covering the shift and they worked it out for not having anyone there, and they still had to cut 5hrs! Lol! So they didn't call because they didn't know I was going to be there 
But it was crazy busy there so it's crazy they had to cut so many hours :shrug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well that makes sense


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do you give copper and BOSE 1 month before breeding?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Madison may have just got bred! :clap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Do you give copper and BOSE 1 month before breeding?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I do, yes. For my does.. Haven't done my bucks yet... And then I do Bo-Se and CD-T a month before kidding



COgoatLover25 said:


> Madison may have just got bred! :clap:


Woot woot!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Congrats!

Now answer my question! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I do, yes. For my does.. Haven't done my bucks yet... And then I do Bo-Se and CD-T a month before kidding


Thanks Skyla! Lindsey is clearly no help  so I guess that's what I will be doing today!

Someone said don't BOSE the bucks till after breeding season because it slows down the sperm??

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Thanks Skyla! Lindsey is clearly no help  so I guess that's what I will be doing today!
> 
> Someone said don't BOSE the bucks till after breeding season because it slows down the sperm??
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


:lol:

That's what I heard too... :shrug: I've done them all together before with no problems (got all multiple kids and had doe year too I think..)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm gonna make some peanut butter sandwiches and see if the does take the copper as well as Eddie did!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do Pygmy goats need as much copper as full size goats? Or do they get kid size doses?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No they don't need as much, I do 1gram to every 22lbs of body weight  you can also does it at 1cc to every 50lbs I think it was... I finally got a good gram scale so go by grams


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hmm... I wonder what she weighs... She's shorter than my knee but wider than any of my Nubians! Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think it's about time for her to be dinner.. Her plump belly looks about ripe! :slapfloor:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Stand on a scale then pick her up and stand on a scale lol

ROFL!! :lol: :slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahahaha! I couldnt pick up that fat monster! I probably could t even catch her again even if I could pick her up!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Do you have a weight tape?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

There is a Pygmy goat weight chart.. But again, that would require catching her :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I want a scale like they have at the vet so I can just walk them on it :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No I don't, I usually just measure them in inches then ask jill, but then I found out the charts were the same as her tape


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I want a scale like they have at the vet so I can just walk them on it :lol:


I would love that! My vet told me to just bring the goat by for a weight... Yeah, I'm gonna drive 45 min just to weigh my goat... :GAAH: silly vet

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think you fan get the dog ones for like $120 but it wouldn't be good for anything over 150# and I'm not sure how it would hold up to hooves :lol: it would be good for weighing kids and dwarves though


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Valley Vet has them  and some go up to 200# I think..
:lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How much?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not sure, it's been a whole since I looked.. But a few hundred..


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Hey guys I'm back! My dads back from the hospital!!! If you dome know what I'm talking about check out this link: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=172127

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi Chelbi! How is he feeling?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey :wave:
Glad he's home


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

He's sore but he had to catch up on the football games he missed and that's all he talked about in the hospital was getting out and watching his cowboys..... :lol: (didn't know what we were gonna do with him) he made me record the games. Then I bough him a plate that said 
"cowboys fan parking only" lol he's GOOD NOW bc He got to watch his COWBOYS (wow.)


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I do, yes. For my does.. Haven't done my bucks yet... And then I do Bo-Se and CD-T a month before kidding
> 
> Woot woot!!!


Ikr! Lol, sold a buck today too!!!



HappyCaliGoats said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Now answer my question! :lol:
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


 CDT-yes, copper bolus-sometimes (if they look deficient) , BoSe-no, because I'm not in a deficient area.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh nice!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> He's sore but he had to catch up on the football games he missed and that's all he talked about in the hospital was getting out and watching his cowboys..... :lol: (didn't know what we were gonna do with him) he made me record the games. Then I bough him a plate that said
> "cowboys fan parking only" lol he's GOOD NOW bc He got to watch his COWBOYS (wow.)
> 
> ❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


That great! I'm glad to hear he's doing well!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So I did what deeded to be done to the does then I put them in the buck pen and put the boys in the doe pen so the girls can play around a bit (buck peon is bigger) they seem to like it back there but the buck is mad cuz he thought I was taking him out to play with the girls!  I guess I shouldn't have let them tease him through the fence before I switch them..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just got a pic of his granddam! Anyone want to see?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

Of course!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What is SGCH?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I just got a pic of his granddam! Anyone want to see?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yes!



HappyCaliGoats said:


> What is SGCH?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Superior Gentics Champion


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok! Here she is!

10*M SGCH Tamris farm Sapphire at 4 years old








And idk anything about LA scores.. What does LA VEVE 91 mean?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pretty gal  

V is for Very Good and E is for Excellent  the 91 is the final score after adding all the points for each of the four categories together..


----------



## ariella42

She's gorgeous! I know a 91 is an excellent score, and V=very good and E=excellent, but I'm not sure of the order of the letters


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So she's a superior genetics champion very good excellent very good excellent?? Lol sounds like my buck has some strong does behind him 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

This is her actual LA history with her score in each category http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001519288


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How did I get so lucky without knowing anything about showing and scoring? I'm so glad I met this does owner! She really steered me in the right direction!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

This is her scores from 2011 to this year (2011 at the bottom) and the categories the letters shown represent 

http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001519288


----------



## ariella42

Haha, Skla, we keep posting right around the same time


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So her scores improved over the years but not her general appearance or body capacity? That's interesting


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What does A mean? Or +?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

E = Excellent
V = Very Good
+ = Good Plus
A = Acceptable
F = Fair
P = Poor


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ariella42 said:


> Haha, Skla, we keep posting right around the same time


And like the same stuff too :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> So her scores improved over the years but not her general appearance or body capacity? That's interesting
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


And it all depends on the appraiser too  they, just like judges, have different opinions  but they are more consistant for the most part


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

His dam got an LA score of 90 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ariella42 said:


> E = Excellent
> V = Very Good
> + = Good Plus
> A = Acceptable
> F = Fair
> P = Poor


Thanx 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

I finally looked up reference photos for my Alpine's lineage. The only one I could really find was the doe who is both her SDD and her DSDD :lol:








CH Iron-Rod BT Naomi
LA 90 (VEEE)

This is my girl right now. Only a slight difference


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> His dam got an LA score of 90
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Nice!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ariella42 said:


> I finally looked up reference photos for my Alpine's lineage. The only one I could really find was the doe who is both her SDD and her DSDD :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CH Iron-Rod BT Naomi
> 
> LA 90 (VEEE)
> 
> This is my girl right now. Only a slight difference


She's a pretty girl!  both of them


----------



## ariella42

I just need to get some weight on mine! Oh, and learn how to get her to set up nicely. She's very kicky about her back legs (thus her back hooves were curling up when I got her). I think she's going to turn into a fairly nice doe, though


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Pretty girls!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Your alpine doesn't seem as thin as the Nubian I just brought home.. I feel bad for this girl.. But she's doing well.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need to go weigh my buck so I can tell his breeder how big he is.. Back in a flash!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

I'm glad your new girl is doing well! Mine has been on calf manna, BOSS, beet pulp, etc. for about 3 weeks now, so she's looking much better.


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Do Pygmy goats need as much copper as full size goats? Or do they get kid size doses?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Dee, my vet said that Pygmies can easily get either too much or too little and it can cause problems. It's hard to get just the right amount.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Pygmy's...I will never get one :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Nor I. They're cute when they're babies, but then they seem to turn into barrels on toothpicks :lol:


----------



## ariella42

My two adult does were playing on the balance beams my husband set up for the little ones. It was really cute...and very unstable.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well the Pygmy has never had a copper bolus and she's been fine so maybe I will just let her be... She would prefer that anyway..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

ariella42 said:


> Nor I. They're cute when they're babies, but then they seem to turn into barrels on toothpicks :lol:


:lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ariella42 said:


> Nor I. They're cute when they're babies, but then they seem to turn into barrels on toothpicks :lol:


Yes she is very much a barrel on tooth picks.. But she looks like her tooth picks snapped in half cuz her legs are just really stubby... I will probably find a home for her after my Nubians kid so I can make room in my pasture for the doe I'm retaining! :lol: only if I can find a good home though because she is a very mis understood goat..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Misunderstood? How? :lol:


----------



## ariella42

People just don't understand why she's a barrel on stubby toothpicks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ariella42 said:


> People just don't understand why she's a barrel on stubby toothpicks


:lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol she just doesn't like people... She needs to be in a large field with other goats and people that don't care if the cant pet her..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

How bout a barbeque? :lol: or is she a pet?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She gets stressed out if someone looks at her too long, let alone tries to touch her! :lol: she about had a heart attack when I drew her blood this morning so I'm saving her hoof trim for another day..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> How bout a barbeque? :lol: or is she a pet?


Lol well she's a pet.. Idk how old she is so idk if BBQ would be good, but be my guest. I'd rather eat her and know she went to good use then send her to a home that I don't know if she will be taken care of..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

Wow! We have the opposite problem with the doe we're thinking about selling. She freaks out when you leave her or if you haven't spent enough time with her or if another goat is looking at her and you aren't there to protect her from the scary, scary Alpine that she outweighs by at least 30 pounds :eyeroll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lol well she's a pet.. Idk how old she is so idk if BBQ would be good, but be my guest. I'd rather eat her and know she went to good use then send her to a home that I don't know if she will be taken care of..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


So true


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I was gonna ask you how she was doing, Ariella, have you taken her for any more car rides? :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

No more car rides, though we probably should :lol: She isn't pregnant, and now my husband really doesn't want to breed her, so I'm thinking we might try to find a good home for her while it's still breeding season.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw.. I was hoping she would have calmed down for you.. So looks like you have converted to alpines huh? :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Anyone know how long after we give LA-200 we should dump the milk? 
I've got plenty of milk for soap now :lol:


----------



## ariella42

I still love my mini Nubians, but Alpines definitely have some benefits


----------



## ariella42

I think the milk withdrawal time is 96 hours


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Anyone know how long after we give LA-200 we should dump the milk?
> I've got plenty of milk for soap now :lol:


Where's Jill? We need her brain!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My mom thought 94.. I can't find anything on here using the search...

Lol! So true! Jiiillll!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Has anyone ever mad a pb&j sandwich with half chunky PB and half creamy?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

I just googled it. It is 96 hours.


----------



## ariella42

No, but food sounds good :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Her you go http://www.uky.edu/Ag/AnimalSciences/goats/presentations/A5 Goatmeds[1].pdf


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just made one for lunch! I was starting to like chunky better but once I ate them together like that I like the creamy better 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay Jill! Hi Jill 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks guys!  
We'll go to 96hrs my mom found that after when she googled it too


----------



## glndg

Scottyhorse said:


> I have had an eyelid twitch since last night and it is driving me insane :crazy:


Sydney! That might be an important clue! Magnesium can be a cause of eyelid tics -- and many people are deficient. (That happens to me sometimes if I am really stressed. Then I take magnesium.) You might want to read up on it.

Here's an article I just found, but there is a ton of information on magnesium and health and even books devoted to it.

It would help if I pasted the link: http://www.ancient-minerals.com/magnesium-deficiency/need-more/

(Talks about muscle cramps, pain, etc. too.)


----------



## glndg

She's not online :!  I'll PM her.:-D


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My brother was helpings feed tonight and I had him hold Peep's lead while I bred Mocha one last time.. Peep was doing gross buck stuff and my brother (he just turned 10, and doesn't do much with the goats) was talking to him and said "you know, I used to think you were cute just the other day, but now, your gross!" :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I was cracking up! It was so funny the way he said it! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I was gonna create a weebly site for my goats but it says I have to be on a real computer..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You should!

Yah, the app is crap and you can't do anything but blog on it and it's VERy hard to use the site on a Mobil device..


----------



## NubianFan

Hello compadres!


----------



## glndg

Hi Leslie.:-D


----------



## NubianFan

So what is everyone up to tonight? I just got home.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey :wave: 
Watching Vlogs on YouTube and waiting for my mom so we can do LA-200 on the girls.


----------



## NubianFan

We just got back from taking family photos.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey everyone :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

And Tiny Destroyer is on a rampage throughout the house.


----------



## goathiker

Hey


----------



## NubianFan

Hey Sydney


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi everyone! 

I was dreading giving my buck the copper today cuz I knew I would have to shove it down his throat and I didn't want to stink.. So I waited till now... I smell worse than ever! My nose is burning!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Hey Sydney.


----------



## NubianFan

grrrrrr


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So when I finally figure out all this website and Facebook stuff are y'all gonna visit my pages??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I got a few of the goats' hooves trimmed today.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ready to see what 1 week of food does to a goat that was not getting any food?

Well here she is I know she's still thin but it's 1 week, I'm not God. Although He probably brought her to me so she wouldn't die..








Before







After

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

HappyCaliGoats said:


> So when I finally figure out all this website and Facebook stuff are y'all gonna visit my pages??
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I will!  Do you need help with the website?


----------



## Scottyhorse

She already looks so much better!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She's looking great Dee!!


----------



## NubianFan

Tiny Destroyer is kicking a socks butt right now. She stole one of my daughter's socks and is running through the house with it like it is prey and occasionally laying down and kicking it with her hind feet while she bites it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe! Mine does that too! She will take anything! She has this bird/mouse whatever it is toy that she flings in the air and chases for hours!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Scottyhorse said:


> I will!  Do you need help with the website?


I'm not sure yet, idk what I need to do lol

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

She must be in grocery heaven, Dee.:dance:


----------



## NubianFan

She acts so much like Princess yet, Princess can't stand her.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Too funny!


----------



## goathiker

Dee are you sending me weird texts that make no sense?


----------



## NubianFan

I'm cold


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I bet I'm colder :lol: I'm outside again 

It was actually close to 81 degrees today and the goats thought they were dying because it's been in the 60's lately. They were all panting and uncomfortable, especially Babette because she's the most shaggy of them all


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lacie, don't be complaining about it being in the 60's!! That sounds nice! It's been in the low 50's and raining all week..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh and the past 6 fortune cookies in a row have said something along the lines of "a new relationship is around the corner" "a distance romance will come to fruition" "you will find comfort in a new relationship" :lol: they were all like that :lol: :slapfloor: 
Stupid fortune cookies, they're so creepy :lol: or maybe it's preparing me for something I don't know about...  :chin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lacie, don't be complaining about it being in the 60's!! That sounds nice! It's been in the low 50's and raining all week..


I will complain all I want! :lol: I like it to be like 90...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Maybe you were openings cookies! :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

maybe it is talking about your goats romance....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I hope so, because I don't see myself with anyone else, ever :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Dee are you sending me weird texts that make no sense?


Nope.. Not me?? Did someone hack my phone? I didn't think that was possibly with a dumb phone..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Skyla this website is being stupid! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh and good news, my son didn't get fired! :stars:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He did break my car though, and almost wrecked it yesterday... so I don't know which would have been worse onder:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Skyla this website is being stupid! :lol:
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Lol! What's it doing?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok fine.. It's my stupid Internet.. It's not loading! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Guess what , houses are expensive...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: fun fun


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Guess what , houses are expensive...


That they are...


----------



## NubianFan

I just want a house, I really really want a house. I feel like Oscar the Grouch living in my trash can.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NubianFan said:


> I just want a house, I really really want a house. I feel like Oscar the Grouch living in my trash can.


Lol I love my trash can 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

:lol: I resemble that feeling


----------



## goathiker

So Lacie, any hope for a 38# buckling at 7 months at all?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> So Lacie, any hope for a 38# buckling at 7 months at all?


I just measured my 6 month old buckling! He's over 120# I think he's gonna be a big one!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Jill Daff was 15 lbs at 4 months after that bout with Cocci and she has really turned around. I am sure he will catch up it will just take him some time. He is he doing right now? Any better?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> So Lacie, any hope for a 38# buckling at 7 months at all?


Yes there is! Gracie was one I sold and got back as a yearling and she weighed about 35-40lbs (thinner than when she left for sure!). She ended up at about 28" at the withers, and 110-115lbs, she was runty for the longest time, but was about the size of a small yearling by the end of her 2yr old year, the size of a medium-ish yearling by the end of her 3rd, and the size of a small mature doe by the end of her 4th year.


----------



## goathiker

Well, here he is before I sold him and today with his brother.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What happened to him Jill?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

He's eating well Leslie, quit pooping out a million tapeworm eggs. Seems to be fine, just tiny and frail. 

I let him in to see his brother for a few minutes while I watched to clean up any poop.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Aww poor guy  Nacoma looks awfully cute in that picture though  He's such a little love bug, I love him.


----------



## goathiker

Dee, he was 3 months old when I sold him. He was dumped back in my front yard during the night. I'm not sure he's grown at all. He's just full of parasites and malnourished.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh that's terrible! Why would they just dump him?? Poor guy! At least the left him with you, I'm sure you can make him better..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, and at least since I sold him cheap They don't have his papers, I do :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I wasn't ready for all this rain. Yuck, now I'm going to have to rake up the straw out of the mud before it becomes a quagmire. 
We're finishing the wether's lean to this weekend though, then I can start the new buck house.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Quite a bit of a size difference, but I think he'll turn around. He probably won't be as big as he could have been, but I think he'll grow to at least as big as Gracie was.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yeah that the fun part of having goats.. Winter prep...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He's still a baby, he should recover.. Look at Eddie, I had no idea what nutrition goats needed when he was growing up and now he's over 200#


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Well, maybe it won't make a difference to someone. He's a good udder buck. His line grows slow anyway and puts on a lot the second year. His brother is 92 lbs.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Got my Walla Walla fair premium money in, $75. Not bad


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You make me sad that I dont have time to show my goats 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Sorry Dee  I can't go to as many shows as I would like though


----------



## goathiker

*faints* someone's alive on here :lol: 

I'm glad Nacoma is working out. He was always the clown of the 2. Pup just wants to rub his head on you like his mom. 
After you guys left rendy, Pup went out looking for him. We had to go chase him down from every camp.


----------



## Scottyhorse

He is such a clown. He is really jumpy though. He is such a love bug, but he's very shy at the same time :lol: That, and he is mad at me right now... I popped one of his scurs off... He snagged it on something so I decided it could come off  Now he's only got one  We all really like him, and it's so cute how he plays with the babies even though they are all way smaller than him


----------



## goathiker

He's high strung, like a warm blood horse. It comes from the Nubian but man, once you get them trusting you and working with you, they are the best pack goats. 

Sooo, what are we doing next summer since we can't go to Rendy? Clackamas Lake ? Waldo Lake?


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> He's high strung, like a warm blood horse. It comes from the Nubian but man, once you get them trusting you and working with you, they are the best pack goats.
> 
> Sooo, what are we doing next summer since we can't go to Rendy? Clackamas Lake ? Waldo Lake?


He is high strung! I want to take him for a walk around the pasture (where he's never been) but it's been raining all day lately and it's pretty gross outside 

Hmm..... I'm not sure. Bennington Lake here in Walla Walla is really pretty, but, not sure you can camp there.


----------



## goathiker

If you come to Nationals, we could just take a couple days afterward, go back to the same place we were at last Rendy but, up the mountain were we went after you left.


----------



## Scottyhorse

That would be cool too  

I'm going to go to bed.. falling asleep on top of gunner which he is not appreciating


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Sydney,


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just got a txt from my aunt, who lives a few hills down from me, asking if I was missing a dog...my poor old man wanted outside when we were watching Godzilla and I forgot to let him back in.. I dnt think he can see well in the dark any more because she had to walk him up one of the hills before he saw me and started running... I feel so bad I forgot him out there.. But in my defense I never let dogs outside that late... He just seemed like he really had to pee..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So now I can't sleep and I have to get up for work in 4-5 hours..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Anyone gonna watch the spotlight sale?
I got chores done in record time so I could watch it :laugh:


----------



## Ryann

debating on watching it or bringing a couple does over to tractor supply for the costume parade lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! I vote for watching it! :lol: 
Y'all can bid on the LM doe kid for me if ya want  :laugh: or the Nubian buck kid :drool:


----------



## Ryann

my mom just got a promotion at Tractor though and her boss asked if I could bring a couple goats.... don't know what to do!


----------



## Emzi00

I'm going to watch it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh... Well in that case maybe you should go :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yay Emma! 

I want her soo badly!!  why can't I be rich?!
http://www.adgaconvention.com/Spotlight2014/lot4.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's pretty blurry.. :/


----------



## Emzi00

They do a great job. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A great job what??

Ugh... Why can't things ever start on time?


----------



## Emzi00

It was sarcasm, this is terrible. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok, that makes more scene! :lol: I was confused! :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

I don't have sound either, it's so blurry too, this is bad. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have sound now.. the Alpine doe is nice  I like her little black wattles!  :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My internet is being stupid!

$1,500 not bad


----------



## Emzi00

That was a lot of money.. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not a Chengo-Hill's fan..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> That was a lot of money.. :lol:


wouldn't it be nice to blow that much on a goat? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I don't like this one, his back end looks like crap. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I agree..


----------



## Emzi00

See, I actually have a good reason to dislike him, he would even suck if he were an Alpine.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey, I'm a Nigie breeder and I don't like him! :lol: 
I can't believe he's up so high! I can only imagine how much the Phoenix Farm buck is gonna go for being a Baywatch son...


----------



## ThreeHavens

Aw guys don't bad mouth other breeders! Constructive criticism; don't be mean. 

Is Phoenix Farm going to be in the spotlight sale? Where's the link?


----------



## Emzi00

Constructive criticism, okay. :lol: He has a steep rump, meaty thighs and his rear legs are messed up.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not bad mouthing.. Just not liking.. I've seen some nice Chengo-Hill animals, but they aren't my style.. And I think it was insane that he just sold for that much and doesn't look that nice.. Not bad mouthing the breeder  I'm sure he's doing a happy dance right now :lol:

Yep  Birdy x Baywatch 
http://www.adgaconvention.com/Spotlight2014/lot6.html


----------



## ThreeHavens

I always liked Birdy.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol Emma 

Me too Danielle  she's a pretty girl!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Is there a way to watch the sale?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Here 

http://www.adgaconvention.com/ss.htm


----------



## ThreeHavens

Wow, high numbers!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep lol! The Nd buck sold for $2,400!


----------



## ThreeHavens

I could see kids from both of you ending up at the spotlight sale some day. That would be awesome!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That would be cool!  
I'm Far from it at this point though! Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh the LM doe is up!! :drool:


----------



## Emzi00

My kids will be so amazing some day.. and they'll sell for more than Skyla's...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> My kids will be so amazing some day.. and they'll sell for more than Skyla's...


 
Is that a challenge?!  lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Who wants to buy me the LM?! Pwetty pwease!? *puppy eyes* :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Is that a challenge?!  lol


Yes. :lol: It's on. I'll give us ten years.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Emzi00 said:


> My kids will be so amazing some day.. and they'll sell for more than Skyla's...


I think you both are gonna go far honestly - you have some really nice goats! And you already have a good knowledge of conformation.



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Who wants to buy me the LM?! Pwetty pwease!? *puppy eyes* :laugh:


I wish I could, lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Yes. :lol: It's on. I'll give us ten years.


Your on!! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ThreeHavens said:


> I think you both are gonna go far honestly - you have some really nice goats! And you already have a good knowledge of conformation.
> 
> I wish I could, lol!


Thanks Danielle  :hug:

Wouldn't it be nice to spend such money on a goat?? :lol:


----------



## ThreeHavens

I really like this Saanen.


----------



## ThreeHavens

I like the capacity and strong topline.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That LM went for nothing!! And a localish judge bought her 

She is pretty!


----------



## ariella42

I can't watch it  My internet sucks. How much did the Alpines go for?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ou one Alpine doe went so far and she went for $1,500 I think it was..


----------



## ariella42

I wish I had that kind of money to spend on goats. My husband asked what I'd do if we had unlimited budget and a lot of land. I think everyone here knows the answer :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: it would be the same as me I bet!! :slapfloor:

The next Nd buck is going high fast


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Whoever paid $2, 400 for that ND, needs mental help! :lol:

I like the goats behind the Alpine buck, but not him himself. ..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!
Well this next one is already at $2,100 and they aren't done yet!

I think anyone spending that much on ANY goat needs mental help! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh, he's setting him up all wrong! :lol: :hair:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

The Other ND sold for $2,700!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Already at $4,000 for the Alpine buck!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Up to $5600 :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Crazy stuff!!
My stream is really messed up and keeps freezing!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ugh, mine just cut off, he was up to $5700


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And now it's down completely.. -_-


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Never know now, will we? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, call Kristi and ask her what the heck is going on! :GAAH:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: It's over now, just wait until they post the results :lol:


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> Well, maybe it won't make a difference to someone. He's a good udder buck. His line grows slow anyway and puts on a lot the second year. His brother is 92 lbs.


If I was buying a buck, it wouldn't matter to me. It would not affect the genes he would pass on.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Anyone know how much the Nubian buck sold for?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope, wasn't watching.

Out of all the excuses I've ever heard... " I was on my way to your place and got into a car wreck, can we shoot for tomorrow?" that one is a first :lol: So that's one little alligator that isn't going home today...

On another note, it's pouring outside :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I'll take the baby alligator today. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He's kinda cute, not too much into the tri colors, but he's pretty. His sister is cute too, but she's a nut case :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I want it.........


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh my!! I want it too!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Excellent... He goes to the highest bidder! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I've got $3. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have.... More then that if you take pennies! :lol: probably like $4 and change :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

I actually have more than that. :lol: But I need it to buy stuff like food.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Same here... Well sorta.. Right now that's about all I have since I just bought feed and needles... But I -*just* had more then that! :lol: 

Ok... I has to go tattoo some goats..  ttyl


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmm... :chin: Well the lady's husband is coming to get him, so I guess they won, they had a lot more money than the both of you combined :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Poo! :lol:


----------



## ariella42

NOOOOO!!!! Niko came into heat today :mecry: What do we do now? We can techincally take her back to the woman we got her from to be rebred to Sunrising Kaboom Richard, but now I'm thinking that paying a stud fee for either Sunrising RS Manchester or Windrush Farms IRS Charmer. onder:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I've seen some nice Charmer kids 

That's a bummer she came back in


----------



## ariella42

And she's anemic again :GAAH: I'm taking a fecal in on Monday. I emailed Ziggy to see what tests I need for her to do an outside breeding


----------



## ariella42

I've seen some nice Charmer kids too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe  
Cool  Good Luck!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So apparently my bucks dam qualified for some production thing and by January my buck will be *B yay!! :stars:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Congratulations, Dee!


----------



## ariella42

Congrats, that's awesome!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm so excited! If I had bought this buck a month later after his dam finished her championship I probably would have had to pay a lot more for him!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanks guys! Now I have to get pix of everyone so I can get this website up! Can I sell his kids for more now that he's a *B? Or he will be by the time his kids are born.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

That's pretty nice that you didn't have to do anything and his pedigree just got better. :laugh:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> That's pretty nice that you didn't have to do anything and his pedigree just got better. :laugh:


I know! I'm stoked! I really got a steal with this guy!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Well, I _was_ going to go to town but, it seems the power is out in town :GAAH:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That sucks Jill....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's awesome Dee!! Congrats!

That's a bummer Jill!


----------



## ariella42

My in-laws are here, which is great. Unfortunately, they totally threw off our feeding today, which was weird enough with Niko in heat. I went down to feed, and they thought it would be really cute to see the goats eat peanut shells, which we give them as a treat. So I went out with the food and was getting everyone at their station when the peanut shells came out and everyone went berserk :eyeroll:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol idk why but I hate when people want to come over and see my goats :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

I'm completely fine with people seeing the goats, as long as they don't screw with our already kinda delicate balance here :lol: They were here all afternoon and didn't decide that they needed to feed them treats until it was actually feeding time!


----------



## ariella42

I can take Niko back to the farm I got her at to be rebred tomorrow or I can wait and take her to Sunrise Farms.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Congrats Dee!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol well usually when people come over they screw up my schedule, just because I have such a tight one between work and the farm..

I don't know much about alpines so I can't give any suggestions for the breedings.. 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> Congrats Dee!


Yay! I will continue to bask in my happiness! 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

I need Lacie and Emma to come on and tell me what to do, even though they don't like Charmer :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I'm sure they will chime in!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Take her to Ziggy, he'll help you choose one of his bucks.


----------



## ariella42

Thanks, Emma! I was debating free vs. higher quality, but I was leaning in that direction. He has a few really nice bucks right now, so I guess I'll just have later kids.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Never said I didn't like Charmer :lol:

Emma, the buck sold for $5,800 to Mark Hostetler in Iowa


----------



## Emzi00

I said I didn't. :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Haha, I recall that


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. If I thought I stank yesterday I smell waay worse today! That stupid hay I got that was supposed to be orchard grass has a bunch of things in it that look like a hybrid between foxtails and oats... I am assuming they are grass seeds but I don't ever remember orchard having these things in it :shrug: so I had to scratch my buck repeatedly from his scurs to his tail until I got them all out of his fur.. They seemed very uncomfortable and some were poking his skin 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh man.. Yucky! I had to cut Peep's scurs today and one wouldn't stop bleeding for a while so I had to keep a good hold on him and hold pressure on the scur.. It was gross.. So I'm covered in blood, tattoo ink, and Blu-Kote LOL!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh man! Your worse off than I am!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Luckily his head is t as pee covered as my other buck! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Obsidians scurs decided to start curving upward so I stopped cutting them back. It was making him head shy so I figured if they aren't gonna grow into his skull then they are not gonna bug me.. Unfortunately they are already so big I will probably never be able to show him.. They almost look like real horns. I think they are about 3/4 in long now


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Obsidians scurs decided to start curving upward so I stopped cutting them back. It was making him head shy so I figured if they aren't gonna grow into his skull then they are not gonna bug me.. Unfortunately they are already so big I will probably never be able to show him.. They almost look like real horns. I think they are about 3/4 in long now
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I don't think scurs are a big deal on bucks, but I've never shown bucks.. 
You can always use a wire saw too 

And ROFL Jill!! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Maybe I will just show one of his daughters for a few months then sell her.. That is if he gives me any girls :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Clarice is back in heat... :GAAH:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Waahhh... I got some good pix of my buck today and my stupid phone made them small! Now he looks all puny... I guess I'll have to try again tomorrow..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Clarice is back in heat... :GAAH:


Wow.. It looks like nobody is having luck getting knocked up this year... Where's Jill to cough and say stuff about planes??

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You know you wanna Jill!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's a bummer Lacie!  

I'm sure hoping Mocha settles.. She should with the number of times she was bred lol!


----------



## NubianFan

Anyone know if a home with a courtyard in the middle is more expensive to build than one without? I am talking super simple plan here not something big or fancy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well bed time for me  night all


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Wow.. It looks like nobody is having luck getting knocked up this year... Where's Jill to cough and say stuff about planes??


Yeah, Chemtrails and whatnot, I know of them :lol:

I'm just wondering if my buck went sterile like his dad...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night skyla

Lacie, it just doesn't sound the same when you say it :lol: :ROFL:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Night Skyla


----------



## goathiker

Night Skyla

*cough* *cough* Fukushima... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! Jill's back! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So Jill, my wether is still itchy.. He's improved very slightly since we last talked about him...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yep, until the wind knocks out my internet again


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Last thing I did to him was BOSE and another copper bolus and since then I have been feeding him BOSS and calf manna even though he's a fatty, I thought it might help the dandruff?? The bath helped but it didn't last long


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just caught a fly mid air!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Okay, try spraying him down with Scope mouthwash a couple times a day for about a week. Make sure it gets to his skin and leave it on him.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Gosh! Where is Sydney when I need her?! :hair: :ROFL:

Dee, I still say give him a vit e shot... and a ivomec shot


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I dont have a plain vit e shot?? I have capsules?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

She's on Facebook


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That doesn't help me :lol:, I've never done vitamin e orally, I've always give vitamin e in the form of an ea-d shot.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This is the worst problem he's ever had in his life and I blame it on me getting him before I knew all the nutritional needs of goats...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That doesn't help me :lol:, I've never done vitamin e orally, I've always give vitamin e in the form of an ea-d shot.


Well I can suck it into a syringe, pull off the needle and "inject" it into his mouth and call it an injection :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

You can give vitamin E orally. It's 400 mg per day with 400 mg of vitamin D.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok now I just need vit d :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How many days do I give it for?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Can't you just by 2cc of ea-d? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do I have to get that online? I hate ordering stuff online..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And Eddie is a big baby Bout needles.... Even though he's my biggest goat :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

From a vet maybe, if you buy it online it comes in a 250ml bottle and cost $40


----------



## goathiker

You can get it at tractor supply. 

It's a good thing to have anyway, your does should get a shot of it a couple weeks before they give birth.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I thought they were supposed to get BOSE. 5 weeks before kidding?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They're goats, they need many things :lol: mine get a 4 way mineral shot and the vitamin shot before kidding, and copper boluses in between.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Okay, try spraying him down with Scope mouthwash a couple times a day for about a week. Make sure it gets to his skin and leave it on him.


What does scope do for his skin? I have listerine?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Jill you totally went MIA, your picture just says "goathikers avatar" and the mod logo says " tgs moderator" in plain text :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Really? It looks the same to me?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Wow, that's weird. Must be the wind over here. 


The Scope kills bacteria and yeast, also kills "walking dandruff" bugs.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm on my phone, that's probably why


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Someone told me to dip his hooves in tetracycline powder mixed with alcohol, because a lot of the scabs are on the back of his hooves like hoof rot or something.. But I don't think hoof rot spreads to the body and tail?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I did make that mixture and dip him once but it smelled very potent and I didn't repeat weekly like she said


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, that sounds awful strong. If the shampoo helped though, the mouth wash will do about the the same thing.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So maybe another bath would do the same? I don't really have time to soak him in scope several times per day since I'm at work all day.. When we prescribe that shampoo we tell people to do it once a week till the pet is healed.. I guess I should have thought of that..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, you could do that too.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hello all :wave:


----------



## goathiker

Hi :wave:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi Lindsey! :wave:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The only problem is, since scope is full of alcohol and a bath requires water, I worry he would get too cold since the wether is finally pretending to be winter..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Dee! :lol:
Well, I've just about got all the Nigie kids sold arty:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nice! I can't eat to have my first nubian kids!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, they're cute but I can't wait to have them gone 

Cool, my Nubian kids should come around late March, when are you breeding yours?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Moo moo is getting bred somewhere around the 7th and temper in a month.

Is this a little belly I see? Is there some flesh growing around those bones??















Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

She's already looking better, nice :thumbup:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have a question for anyone who knows anything about pedigrees and confirmation...

Would you keep a kid out of temperance and the kastdemur buck or Kat and the kastdemur buck? Kat has more stars and what not.. I don't think temper has any


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I love my goats! I'm gonna have a hard time parting with any of the kids! But I think I'm gonna have a harder time sending Kat back to her food less home..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Night all


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Leslie


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

What are Temper's and Kat's pedigrees again?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hang on I need to get a pic of tempers


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok Lindsey my Internet is not working well, sorry it took so long..















Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And I'm breeding to kastdemurs full velocity.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I would keep one out of the Wingwood doe myself.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Because of her pedigree?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The thing is I can breed temperance to whoever I want whenever I want because she is mine. I only have Kat for a short time.. But that is beside the point, I asked for your opinion and I thank you for it 

What would Lindsey do?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She is a gorgeous doe, I just wonder if I should expand my lines or keep another one of her in the herd


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yes and because I'll always take a good out cross over the one bred to her cousin's sister's grandpa's monkey's uncle's Chauffeur.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! But her cousins monkeys uncle is a fav of mine.. :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I would breed Kat to your buck and keep a back up buckling from her.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But if I were to keep a buck I would want it from the kastdemur buck..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I can't check how inbred tempers kds would be with velocity cuz my internet won't load the adga site right now..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

But, your buckling would half Kastdemur and the doeling would be half Kastdemur both with other good breeding mixed in to dilute the inbreeding. I promise you'd love the result.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No that would make my buckling like less than a quarter kastdemur lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

A buckling out of Kat would be almost 40% kastdemur...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Not if bred to my buck? Because she has very little kastdemur on her dams side


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

She does if you go back a bit further. Doesn't matter really, the biggest problem with the purebred Nubians is that they are all very inbred. It doesn't really matter what the farm name is anymore. If I remember right there were 12 in the original shipment and then 9 or 10 more later. Those are the entire breeding pool. The best thing that can happen for the breed is to get away from line breeding for a while. IMO

You do whatever you want, it's your herd after all. I'm just offering an opinion.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I like your opinion, I was trying to go for least inbred before I found Kat...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Whatever you do, always keep over more does than you plan on keeping, you never know if one will bloat in the night, silent pneumonia and die, another doe break its neck, etc. A lot can happen, don't sell the whole crop and a only keep one kid, you can always sell later on down the line after they are good and grown.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Sorry I disappeared lol, do you have any pictures of Kat's udder and Temper's? To compare them?


----------



## goathiker

Is the eventual Idea to close your herd?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

LaCie, I can't keep more than one kid.. I'm at my limit right now so when Kat goes I keep 1 kid to replace her..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And never only keep one buck apparently, never know when one's gonna dud out on you... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Is the eventual Idea to close your herd?


Yes

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lindsey, temper is an FF and Kat second freshener.. So not a good comparison but here it is.















Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

An actual closed herd means you never bring in new stock... you will probably want to bring in a new buck every now and then, unless you want all your goats to be each others chauffeurs, to take a page from Jill :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> An actual closed herd means you never bring in new stock... you will probably want to bring in a new buck every now and then, unless you want all your goats to be each others chauffeurs, to take a page from Jill :lol:


Well I plan to have a very small herd so it will be closed till one of the does passes...

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lindsey, temper is an FF and Kat second freshener.. So not a good comparison but here it is.
> View attachment 80870
> 
> View attachment 80871
> 
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum











Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And the pix of Kat were before she went to her new home so she was at her peak, tempers pix are after I got her when her production dropped.. Look at her sad little ff udder lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I worked it all out once, with 2 unrelated bucks and 5 does unrelated to said bucks, you can close your herd for 12 years before needing new blood.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But if I kept a buck from Kat and obsidian then my bucks would be related..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

That's why I asked :razz:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So I'm back to breeding Kat to velocity


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

If you want a second unrelated buck, yes...Plus, you could keep a doeling from her as well. A closed herd must keep very very accurate records to work.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That is what I was thinking to do.. Haha I just told Lindsey that a few days ago but I didn't want to keep too many kids but I knew I would want to! Haha!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Um really, would you Cali's just start sucking this rain your way somehow? Geese, we needed a little to soften the ground, not 14 inches :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'll take some more rain! We got a drizzle today but my windshield wiper broke on the freeway on my way to work so good thing it was light rain lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Oh, and weird things in your hay may be normal this year. They were literally cutting, drying, and baling weed fields that haven't been worked in 20 years here. Some they were field running to take some of the seed off. The hay I'm getting right now is bent grass and dandylions, they love it :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

These are the same fields they have been using for years.. But they have been getting some weeds in it.. Whatever it is, my goats hate it and my does wont eat it at all.. That's why it was only on the buck..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It sounded like cheat grass to me. Don't let the seeds get in their skin, they're worse than Fox Tail awns.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya it seemed like they were going to go in his skin... I still have a bale left of this hay..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

And next year it's going to grow in your pens...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well the goats don't let much of anything grow..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm just upset that he told me it was orchard and I paid 18 per bale..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Here jill, this is what it looks like, first pic is next to regular oat hay..















Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry, my phone doesn't take good close up shots..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yep, that's cheat and DH confirmed it. It's a pretty common problem really. Check the mouth on your boy and make sure there's no holes in his gums.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh great... Should I throw it out? Is it bad for horses too? ( I would assume so since it can cause holes in the mouth)????


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is there any nutritional value in it?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

No just check and see who's eating it okay. Most guys are okay with it and don't mess up with it. I'm just saying make sure they are doing alright with it. It's not bad hay if your animals will eat it without straining the seeds through their teeth,


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well.. One more good reason to change my hay place..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, see if you can find better for that price. I'm paying $12'95 for the dandylions and over ripe grass. I feed mostly pellets though, very little hay.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The better hay place charges 24 per bale but he said he might give me a deal since I'm his favorite neighbor :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Well that might be promising. I remember working in the hay fields for my winter hay one year. There were some fun parts but, I don't recommend it to anyone. No one is as chauvinistic as an old farmer :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well that's gotta be better than my perverted neighbor who always insists on letting me know he would like me to dress more inappropriate... You would think he could at lest act civil if he wants me to buy stuff from him...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Well, maybe but, you know, it's a pervert thing "lol"


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well he's very old, slow and slightly crippled so as long as he keeps special ordering what I need and he never touches me, I will keep shopping there..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

:wave:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What are you doing up Emma?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Oh, um, I'm sick. It sucks. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think I'm getting sick... Everyone at my work is.... But I heard people that drink raw goat milk are less likely to get sick??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Maybe? Idk. :lol: Everyone in my family has been getting sick, I just got it.


----------



## goathiker

You've been so sick you're showing up on my facebook page all day :lol: that's pretty sick for you.


Quiz...what 3 diseases came from south Africa in the late 1960's and how do they affect the body?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That sucks... I just took some vit C cuz I couldn't breathe out of my right nostril..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

History was my worst :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I was actually feeling pretty good for a while there, but I guess my body wanted more pills so I won't like die... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh geeze.. I almost passed out with this thing on.. I guess I better go b4 I start sleep typing...

Night Jill and Emma!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

You wouldn't have learned it in school anyway :lol:


----------



## goathiker

G'night Dee, man I was just getting ready to play with your brain too. *sigh* Sleep well


----------



## Emzi00

Night Dee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My brain is to dead to play, it wouldnt have worked anyway :lol: 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hmmmmmm, I recognize the pet of the day:shades: http://petoftheday.com/
Congrats Jill! :leap:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw! Bean is so cute!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe! Bean! Congrats Jill!


----------



## NubianFan

Pray for me guys. I am at the end of my rope and the knot is unraveling....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Praying!! What happened Leslie??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Oh I wish it was one thing, one thing is surmountable. No it is such a combination of never ending crap. I really want to give up. I really want to... I am not allowed to.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Praying Leslie! Hope your ok! :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:hug: so sorry  it's hard.. Trust me I know..  :hug: hang in there :hug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Stay strong Leslie.. :hug:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

So sorry everything is going wrong, Leslie. Will pray for you.


----------



## glndg

NubianFan said:


> Pray for me guys. I am at the end of my rope and the knot is unraveling....


Sending prayers, Leslie.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need opinions from you all.. Which pick is better of temperance for my website? Keep in mind she's darn near dry right now.. And I do plan to cut out as much of the nonsense on the left side as I can before I put it up...























Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like the first one.. She's not partly headless in those ones :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Here Dee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I really like the way she is positioned in that one but I didn't like that I didn't move my hand fast enough... Gonna take pix of Galaxy and Obsidian next!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

The third one she has more head in lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I really like the way she is positioned in that one but I didn't like that I didn't move my hand fast enough... Gonna take pix of Galaxy and Obsidian next!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I have so many of them with my hand in the pic lol! I take like 20 pictures of each goat and get only like one or two out of all those lol!

Can't wait to see!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think we took at least 30 of her :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I agree she looks the best in the first pic 

So Buffy is back in heat today also... that makes a grand total of 0 does pregnant... :slapfloor: on man, normally they're all bred by now. I'm going to be peeved if nobody comes in heat in time on the 1st.
And Nehru somehow managed to hurt his leg last night when he had his lady friend in there. :eyeroll:


----------



## mayia97420

Has anyone heard of a "Sonan" goat ?





















/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^ Saanen is a dairy breed.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's a bummer Lacie....

It might be a little while for the next pix cuz I have to help bf strip wire b4 he will take more pix for me 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

COgoatLover25 said:


> Hmmmmmm, I recognize the pet of the day:shades: http://petoftheday.com/
> Congrats Jill! :leap:


Those are great photos, Jill. Congratulations!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I also like the 1st pic the best Dee, I'd build a website but I don't have the goats I want yet :lol:


----------



## glndg

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Here Dee


This one looks good. I like your hand on the goat better than in the air anyway.


----------



## mayia97420

I know Saanen is a dairy breed but a lady near me advertised that she has "sonan" goats for sale. Wanted to find out if she isn't spelling it right or if there is a breed I didn't know about.


----------



## ksalvagno

She isn't spelling it right.


----------



## ariella42

I think that's just one of those great misspellings like Newbean or Boar goats :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

ariella42 said:


> I think that's just one of those great misspellings like Newbean or Boar goats :lol:


Newbean?! :slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## mayia97420

Rosie had date with Mr.Tumnus today- see if my doe settles


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lindsey, Skyla should I put her on the critique page or is it to busy over there?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope, not that busy at all :lol: 
Go ahead


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Are you gonna do her Lindsey? 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't keep up with that page so don't ask me :lol:

Anyone want to give me a 'class' to judge? Lol! I could use the practice


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh well, maybe Sydney will check it out when she gets here


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Are you gonna do her Lindsey?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I'm way *ahem* rusty so I'll do her a little bit later


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wahh!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I don't keep up with that page so don't ask me :lol:
> 
> Anyone want to give me a 'class' to judge? Lol! I could use the practice


I could give you the worst looking 'class' of Nigerians ever  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Fine with me :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'll get some pics later for you then :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Kk 

Gtg eat now


----------



## ariella42

My new boss sent me an email. He wants me to call him so we can discuss the new laptop he's getting for me  I'm really excited about starting my new job, but I wish I could just cut ties with my current one. I've agreed to come in a couple afternoons a week for the first two weeks I'm at the new job to help train my replacement. Unfortunately, they haven't even interviewed anyone yet.


----------



## ariella42

By the way, if anyone knows someone in the Asheville, NC area who needs a job, let me know. They need to hire a registration manager and an assistant.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I got pix of Galaxy!















Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Which one is best?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I like the 2nd one best but you shouldn't wear black pants while setting up a black goat :lol:


----------



## glndg

I like seeing her face in the first one. I think she is standing a little more square in the second.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think the 2nd one is better... maybe the first one :chin:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya well I didn't think of that till after! :lol: are you ready for the buck? We took 120 pix and I narrowed it down to 5 but I really can't choose between these ones...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I got yelled at by the Wilco manager.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Because you smell like a buck?? :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> I got yelled at by the Wilco manager.


What were you doing ? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I liked the third and second ones of galaxy, see why I need you guys!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> I got yelled at by the Wilco manager.


What happened?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ya well I didn't think of that till after! :lol: are you ready for the buck? We took 120 pix and I narrowed it down to 5 but I really can't choose between these ones...


You took a picture of him while he's in rut? :lol: that's the worst time to do it :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Iwas buying Safeguard horse paste instead of goat liquid for that little buck. He was quite insistent I was going to kill my goat


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The last picture is the best of them, and the 2nd to last one isn't bad either. I don't like the other ones, his topline looks wonky in those ones.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I can't just tell him to stop being in rut so I can get pix! Lol! He was very uncooperative.. As you may have gathered by me taking 120 pix :lol:

Jill did you set him straight?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Nope, I bought my $300 worth of feed and meds at the other store. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He kept trying to scrunch up which is weird because usually when I ask him to set up in his pen he does well... But that would have been a terrible back ground! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> Iwas buying Safeguard horse paste instead of goat liquid for that little buck. He was quite insistent I was going to kill my goat


And he knows better why?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Nope, I bought my $300 worth of feed and meds at the other store. :lol:


Hahaha that'll teach him!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

why does life have to be so confusing and hard and sad sometimes? or maybe just too much stuff has happened and this really isn't a big deal but it feels like it. :mecry:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What happened Sydney?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> The last picture is the best of them, and the 2nd to last one isn't bad either. I don't like the other ones, his topline looks wonky in those ones.


It also didn't help that his fur is all greasy and rutty so any time I touched his top line it stood up like it had gel in it :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I made long macaroni (length of spaghetti but big and hollow like macaroni) with alfredo sauce then I boiled meatballs in marinara sauce and served the meatballs with the pasta. It was decent. 2nd best thing that has happened today. 

Of course, that wouldn't be hard.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Dee I agree, second pic of the doe, last pic of the buck  

What was the first best thing Leslie?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Dee...


----------



## glndg

Scottyhorse said:


> why does life have to be so confusing and hard and sad sometimes? or maybe just too much stuff has happened and this really isn't a big deal but it feels like it. :mecry:


What's wrong?


----------



## glndg

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Dee...


Nice Skyla! It looks good.:applaud:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ariella, here are some real nice Charmer daughters :drool: makes this non-alpine girl want one  lol

http://www.pjbaileys.com/does.htm


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I figured y'all would pic that pic of the buck, I just wish I got a good one of both sides..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

glndg said:


> Nice Skyla! It looks good.:applaud:


Thank you  *bows and curtseys* :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I figured y'all would pic that pic of the buck, I just wish I got a good one of both sides..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I know what you mean! I gave up trying to get both sides of my goats :lol:


----------



## glndg

It looks real nice to have them both facing the same direction.


----------



## Scottyhorse

If anyone wants to PM me they can, I don't want to put it on here...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm just glad I got 1 good pic of each goat! I just wish I did this while temper was still in milk.. But I suppose I can update the site after she kids


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Now that y'all see how little my doeling is do you still think i should breed her?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> If anyone wants to PM me they can, I don't want to put it on here...


:hug: don't want to butt in, hope it's nothing too bad  :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Now that y'all see how little my doeling is do you still think i should breed her?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I think she is fine to breed  especially with her weight  do it! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I'm just glad I got 1 good pic of each goat! I just wish I did this while temper was still in milk.. But I suppose I can update the site after she kids
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yep  and if you show her, the best time to get pics is at a show when they look their best!  I wish I got better pics of all of my does at the fair  only got some of Brook milked out..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's a fatty! Lol! I wasn't peeped to have that many kids at once.. I might breed her in march after Kat kids


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If you can get her bred in march, they normally stop cycling in January.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> She's a fatty! Lol! I wasn't peeped to have that many kids at once.. I might breed her in march after Kat kids
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Lol!

Just remember that when she will be kidding how bad the flies will be, or the heat ect.. I had August kids this year and the flies were HORRIBLE for mama! I had to clean her up constantly and keep her big sprayed up!
One of my other does was born in June and it was a horribly hot year and the poor baby was panting  
Just a thought 
I like March/April kids myself


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well then I'll have to wait longer lol! I just don't want to overwhelm myself my first breeding season..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm gonna go milk.. I think tonight might be the last time I have to milk temper.. We'll see


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

When was the last time you milked her?

I went like two weeks without milking Mocha and then I milked her out and her udder filled some (not tight) and then shrunk :lol: now she just has saggy teats hanging on her belly! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have been milking her every other day, but today her udder was tiny. I got 2.5 cups so I think she's done.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My does have been going crazy since I took them out for pix... They are still screaming their heads off! I think they want out to graze.. Maybe I will do that for a few min before its pitch black out


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

That's because they're Nubians,:laugh:

And they don't look small to me. Compared to Nigerians, they are giant!:slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I think the buck would break her


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm breeding my April kid in Dec


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I really need to practice with them more.. They all did so bad when I asked them to set up lol! Can't they just be like dogs "set" and obey :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> View attachment 80917
> 
> View attachment 80918
> 
> View attachment 80919
> 
> View attachment 80920
> 
> View attachment 80921
> 
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Last pic is best


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok then, these will be my kids next year!







+








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Dee, are you the one holding your buck? How tall are you again?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol ya thats me... I'm only 5'4"


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But he's only 6 months old.. So he's gonna be BIG!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yep...that buck kid of mine was definitely stunted then :lol: he was 9months and half that size :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He's about the size of a small doe right now, 120-125#


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You can't tell from the pix but temper is 45-50# heavier than him.. She's huge!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

You gonna breed Galaxy this year?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No... I'm not ready for that many kids... And she just still seems so immature to me.. I want her to fill out a little more. The pic I took of her today looks similar to what temper looked like as a yearling so I think she will fill out nice. Though she does have a steeper rump...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think they look pretty good for not being shaved, Galaxy is the scriffiest lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Everyone left me again! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Jill, I replied to your PM...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Sydney, your really good at this stuff, what do you think about my goats?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

They look really nice  Don't really feel up to a full critique though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No worries Thanx for lookin at the pix 

I wish I didn't have to work tomorrow... I really don't want to go to bed...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no... I just got the worst hiccups...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I hate the hiccups! My eyelid is still twitching :GAAH:

Speaking of bed, I'm falling asleep. Being sad is tiring... Goodnight


----------



## goathiker

I got it Sydney, thinking...

If you have the hiccups, drink more beer :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night sydney, keep your chin up!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> I got it Sydney, thinking...
> 
> If you have the hiccups, drink more beer :lol:


Lol I got the hiccups from the jalapeños on my pizza.... Spicy foods always give me hiccups 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Spicy foods give me big blisters in my mouth.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That sucks... I love spicy food... This iPad just made me so mad! I need to put it down and go to bed.....G'Night..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Dee Have a good sleep.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Temperance is still crying... I have no idea what her deal is tonight....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Is she coming into heat? Does she need soda?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think she's been in heat for a bit now.. But she's never been this crazy..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok now I'm sure it's heat.... Her and Galaxy both are pacing the fenceline staring at the buck pen and hollering....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Bred Promise today!  woot!!  I so excited to see her fresh!! Her sister has a nice looking udder that she's had all summer :lol: so hopefully they both freshen beautifully!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yay! :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:stars: :dance: :leap:


----------



## COgoatLover25

:rainbow::fireworks::wahoo::stars::cheers::leap::clap::dance:arty::balloons:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ah I'm jealous! I can't wait to breed temper!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:

I thought she was in heat?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm so lost today, I thought it was sunday :ROFL:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm so lost today, I thought it was sunday :ROFL:


Whaaaaaaaaaa? I totally thought it was Sunday :mecry:


----------



## ariella42

I wish it were Sunday  Mondays suck.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yes...yes they do...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :lol:
> 
> I thought she was in heat?


She is in heat but I just gave her BOSE inj last week so I'm waiting till her next heat to breed her..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Do sedatives affect the accuracy of pregnancy testing?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why do you ask? Did you sedate your cow?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens

My Monday is over, yayyy! At least my work Monday is. :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Why do you ask? Did you sedate your cow?


No, my sister has an untouchable mare that we need to knock out so we can float her teeth. She's wondering if she's pregnant so we wanted to know if the sedation would mess 
up the test. But they lady at the lab got back to me and said no, it shouldn't change anything.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But is it safe to sedate a pregnant horse?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Eh, kinda and not really at the same time... but her teeth are to the point where she's chipmunking food pretty badly. Also think she has mouth ulcers.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How pregnant might she be? Doc says its not recommended in the first and last 6 week of gestation.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She is possibly 3 months along at the earliest most likely further along.


----------



## ariella42

The Imperial March (from Star Wars) sung by goats - http://metro.co.uk/2014/10/26/stars...ar-goats-or-should-that-be-goat-wars-4922072/


----------



## NubianFan

Heya all


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:wave:


----------



## NubianFan

my internet is brontosaurus slow tonight....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Mine has been super slow since last night...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've discovered that the pigs are very cranky and won't sleep soundly with the tv off... :laugh:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol sounds like me!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How come I don't have my piggies yet??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Not the way she normally lays down next to it, but close enough. The all is lost moments... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> How come I don't have my piggies yet??


Lol, well unless you feel like bottle feeding them... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's the first time I have ever seen your hay feeder so empty! :lol: I love that cow!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Twas for picture purposes :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't have time for that.. Can't I just leave them a pan of milk?? And temper is dry now so no more milk here for a while..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I tried to feed them from a dish... did not go so well, they were way too frantic and they wanted their milk right freaking NOW! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And as much as I hate to, I'm going to have to buy some replacer for them. They're going through 2 gallons a day right now, and I only had so much room in the freezer for frozen milk, and Coup can't keep up with that since I moved her to once a day milking when she wasn't eating or drinking for a month.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Too bad you weren't closer! My feed store just have us 6 bags of unimilk replacer for free! It's just sitting in my basement.. It will just be fed to our pigs eventually..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, when they're feeling generous again they can ship it to me :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: I'll let them know that  haha!

Night guys!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want baby goats!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well then you should breed your goats :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Good things come to those who wait  patience is key


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Good morning everyone! Let's try to make it a good Tuesday!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning Dee!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! Another cheerful face! I'm going to try to stay happy today even if I encounter grumpy people!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

May brighten their day too  :thumbup:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Or ruin it, just depends on the person :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

I don't know if I qualify as cheerful this morning. :lol: I spent another half an hour chasing a goat around with a plastic baggie, now I'm spending my work break at the vet's office waiting for them to run the fecal.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: true enough! Lol!

So I picked a buck to breed Sassy to


----------



## ariella42

Yay! Who are you breeding her to?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Gotta go to work, I might be on a little while I'm there, we'll see how long this smile lasts 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ariella42 said:


> I don't know if I qualify as cheerful this morning. :lol: I spent another half an hour chasing a goat around with a plastic baggie, now I'm spending my work break at the vet's office waiting for them to run the fecal.


Sounds like a fun morning!  :laugh:

That's ok, Promie is still slightly in heat.. But she wants NOTHING to do with Peep! When he tried to mount her she spazz end out and started beating the crap out of him! Lol! And I thought that Mocha may be having a 5 day heat as she has a tiny bit of goo.. But, she too wanted nothing to do with Peep.. Soo... I'm keeping a close eye in her and praying she doesn't go into heat tomorrow while it's raining!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ariella42 said:


> Yay! Who are you breeding her to?


Jesta Farm Hadlyme Hero 

Here is the planned pedigree  I have pics of his dam, dam's sister, and sire's dam too.. I'm going to make a page for him on my site so I'll post the link when I get that up 

http://www.adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=N001445449&DamNum=N001703808


----------



## ariella42

I don't know the line, but there are some very impressive LA scores there. Definitely post the link once you get the pics up


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes, I was very impressed with the scores backing him up and his dam is very pretty!  
I'll post it ASAP


----------



## Emzi00

So Lacie you won't have to worry about me interacting with boys anymore.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> So Lacie you won't have to worry about me interacting with boys anymore.


That doesn't sound good..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No it doesn't...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Uh oh.. What happened...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> That doesn't sound good..


Not great but it's what needed to happen..


----------



## COgoatLover25

Uh oh...doesn't sound good...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Not great but it's what needed to happen..


:hug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My cat is peeing blood 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

That doesn't sound good..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Dr couldnt tell from the ultra sound if it is just cystitis or if its a tumor...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Could she have a UTI?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

We are treating her for a uti but on the ultrasound there was something rather large in her bladder, about the size of my pinky finger.. It was long and weird so that's why he couldn't tell what it was I guess... I have seen a lot of bladder ultra sounds and never seen anything like that 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

Hey Dee , sorry about your kitty 
Did your vet mention that it could be crystals forming ?


----------



## glndg

Hope it's nothing serious., Dee. How old is your cat?


----------



## Trickyroo

It could be a few bladder stones in there and they are too close together to make them out…..
Get a second opinion before thinking the worse :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

We saw very few crystals on the slide. They said it could be FUS.. So she would have to be on special diet the rest of her life... I hate those Rx diets cuz they are mostly corn... But I already have one cat on it so I might as well switch them all since two of them need it now...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's 10

We are going to treat her for bladder infection and FUS then check the ultrasound again and if it's gone then it was blood clots if not then we will investigate further..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

Poor baby  Wishing her the best :hug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx Laura. I was so freaked out when he put the US probe on her... I saw that big thing before he even said anything, then I just started crying and laughing cuz I was trying not to show him I was crying... I'm so awkward sometimes..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I hope she'll be okay Dee :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

Tiny destroyer strikes again


----------



## NubianFan

Sorry Dee that was bad timing on my part that was about my kitten not your cat. I hope your cat will be okay. My kitten is doing her best to destroy the house.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx Sydney, me too! She's acting totally normal except one thing, the reason I brought her in was cuz she peed in the house twice.. I wanted to see if she was trying to tell me something.. I guess she was..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma, hope it wasn't anything bad..

Dee, hope your cat gets better

Leslie, sorry you're being attacked :lol:


Now... how is everyone tonight? Can't stay on long, some issues brewing tonight. .. just felt like checking in and saying hey :wave:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NubianFan said:


> Sorry Dee that was bad timing on my part that was about my kitten not your cat. I hope your cat will be okay. My kitten is doing her best to destroy the house.


Lol no worries. My iPad is taking forever to load anyway. Time to change the subject to a happier one anyway.. I hate to be a downer! You should share some pix of this vicious kitten now that she's settled in!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi Lacie! :wave:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Lacie. I'm doing ok. Still kinda down about the other night.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry Sydney, hope things start looking up soon :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

:shrug: I'll live. At least I'm not crying about it now like I was.


----------



## NubianFan

This is the only pic I have uploaded, I am pretty sure I posted it on here before.


----------



## NubianFan

this is Princess my insane yet beautiful cat who can't stand the new interloper


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm going to be getting up at 4am to give the shots of pg600, and pulling the cidrs at 4am halloween, so they will hopefully be far enough along in heat to settle on Saturday! Fingers and toes crossed! I'm stressing that Coup may not come in because her cidr hasn't exactly been staying in place :/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> :shrug: I'll live. At least I'm not crying about it now like I was.


Aw, thats tough. I'm sure they'll figure it out though. They still haven't figured out whats wrong with my daughter. But I'm sure they will eventually, for the both of you. Hang in there :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Leslie, I have a cat that looks somewhat but not really similar to Princess... her name is SanjayCraig :ROFL:


----------



## glndg

Cute kitties, Leslie. 

Good luck Lacie!

Hope there is a quick and easy fix for your kitty, Dee. Sounds like there is a good chance for that.


----------



## NubianFan

By the way, have I told y'all lately just how AWESOME this man I know is..... He is just unbelievable. He stayed up late the other night talking to me because he knew how upset I was. He always is there for me no matter what and he always knows just what to say. And he his one concern was he was upset that he couldn't be there in person for me and was telling me his schedule was getting better soon.


----------



## glndg

Hope you feel better soon, Sydney.


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Leslie, I have a cat that looks somewhat but not really similar to Princess... her name is SanjayCraig :ROFL:


My daughter was going through her princess phase when she named her, we also had a male cat named Prince, another female at my mom's named queen and a german shepherd named Anastasia, thankfully she is out of that stage now. I don't know who SanjayCraig is but that is certainly an inventive name. LOL


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Aw, thats tough. I'm sure they'll figure it out though. They still haven't figured out whats wrong with my daughter. But I'm sure they will eventually, for the both of you. Hang in there :hug:


Well, this was something unrelated... But yeah, that situation sucks too.


----------



## NubianFan

What's up Sydney? Is it boy related?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yeah, kinda.


----------



## NubianFan

Holy Crap I am cold....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> By the way, have I told y'all lately just how AWESOME this man I know is..... He is just unbelievable. He stayed up late the other night talking to me because he knew how upset I was. He always is there for me no matter what and he always knows just what to say. And he his one concern was he was upset that he couldn't be there in person for me and was telling me his schedule was getting better soon.


Aww, he's really nice! 

I'll trade you... I have to go deal with my pain in the neck, or two or three... :GAAH:


----------



## NubianFan

Well Tiny Destroyer plays kissy face with Rowdy my ferret, I think she likes older, exotic men....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> Well, this was something unrelated... But yeah, that situation sucks too.


Oh, sorry about both then, I haven't been catching up on here lately.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh, sorry about both then, I haven't been catching up on here lately.


Well, I just PM'd a couple people about it... I can PM you if you want..


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Aww, he's really nice!
> 
> I'll trade you... I have to go deal with my pain in the neck, or two or three... :GAAH:


I am not even being dirty minded or gross. But I just wish for the day when I wake up to see his face. I just know this could be so good. I have rushed into things with the pushy type bold guys my whole life and it got me nothing but heartache. This is taking forever and I am not used to it and it is hard to be patient and wait, but I think it is so going to be worth it, because I KNOW his character, he hasn't told me what I want to hear, he has shown me what he is made of. That is so much better already.

And I don't know your DH but I bet even if he is a pain in the neck, he is a keeper, because you ain't culled him by now and I don't see Lacie keeping a cull for long.....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I hate this iPad... Look at all that has happened since it loaded.... Cute kitties Leslie! I did see the orange one before, I want new pix!

Thanx for the well wishes for my kitty Vicki!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's ok Sydney, I don't want to be butting in or anything. Just hope everything is ok.

Oh yeah, I guess I'll keep him around, he's just been a drunk rear end tonight, and it's like everyone has been testing my temper tonight :hair:


----------



## NubianFan

You can borrow Tiny Destroyer and sic her on him. He will be begging for mercy by morning. She has a very good technique of using you for a trampoline just as you begin to doze off.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want to play with her!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

She is rotten to the core Dee!!! I don't know how I get to be so lucky to have two insane cats....


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It's ok Sydney, I don't want to be butting in or anything. Just hope everything is ok.


No, you wouldn't be, maybe you could offer some advice. Stuff's okay I guess, not exactly how I would want them, but, they're ok.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol that's just the odds when you get cats... I have met way more crazy cats than cool cats!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

She is constantly trying to kick one of my daughter's sock's butt. She zooms around the house like it is a indy 500 race track. She *literally* climbs the walls when she smells any kind of food.  She follows us everywhere. She JUST FELL IN THE TOLIET as I was typing this..... :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

I see her zoom past towards the bathroom then hear a distinctive PLOP..... :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: The only good thing he did was bring salmon home when he went fishing today. Rest of the day he has been terrible :lol:
And my son got fired today- another screw up on his end :eyeroll: so everyone has just been crappy and mad today


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Eww! Poor kitty! :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

salmon is good, did he actually catch it or buy it


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NubianFan said:


> I see her zoom past towards the bathroom then hear a distinctive PLOP..... :slapfloor:


:ROFL:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

At least it was flushed. Still not sure I want to play with toilet flavored kitten. It sure took some of the spitfire out of her motor. LOL :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> No, you wouldn't be, maybe you could offer some advice. Stuff's okay I guess, not exactly how I would want them, but, they're ok.


Well I'm always here if you need :hug: if you want to pm me, you always can.


----------



## NubianFan

I bet Princess is secretly (or not so secretly) snickering to herself.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol you know what she's thinking, "who left the seat up!":lol: 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

well I guess I better say goodnight, I have a dumb 8 o clock meeting in the morning.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> salmon is good, did he actually catch it or buy it


He caught it, there's a lot out lately. It was tasty :yum:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Leslie!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Leslie :wave: I think I better go too, the piggies are waking up, I hate feeding them every two hours day and night :coffee2: :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Better teach them how to eat from a pan! Glue it to the floor or something :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Did everybody go to bed already? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Not yet!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Darn  :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh, sorry we're you expecting someone else??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

No, I was just kidding


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm surprised Jill isn't on, she's usually quite the night owl...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm sure she's here somewhere.. Oh, wait.. It's not even 10 here.. She'll be on soon :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh yeah...forgot time difference :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I herd there getting a bit of rain up north so maybe she's repairing shelters or digging a mote 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I need a mote...around my room :greengrin:


----------



## COgoatLover25

We had a little snow yesterday! :GAAH:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want a 30 ft brick wall around our property so all the stupid non farm loving neighbors can mind their ow business!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

We got snow here before.. Like twice since I have been alive :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

While we're at it...I want a personal bodyguard so annoying people won't come near me :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Get a German shepherd 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

We used to have an Akbash...he was very protective of me :lol: I have no idea why we got rid of him :chin:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That is soo not a German shepherd!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I know an Akbash isn't a German Shepherd


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Just sayin.. You want a body guard get a GSD you want a LDG get an akbash :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I won't be getting either :lol: I'm almost broke :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What happened to the hoanbu kid?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's why I'm broke :lol: I put aside money for that and it stays there


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Put a deposit before they are all gone!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I've already emailed her Dee...just hasn't answered yet :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh, ok your on it! I'm jealous! I won't be able to Afford a goat like that for a while!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Gotta go shower.. Night!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Oh, ok your on it! I'm jealous! I won't be able to Afford a goat like that for a while!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I won't be able to afford another goat for awhile :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Gotta go shower.. Night!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


OK, sorry I disappeared my internet is being bad :lol:
Night!


----------



## goathiker

Ha, everyone left huh?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill! I knew you would be here soon!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yep, I'm here.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm thinking about cutting my hair short again.. I was gonna grow it back out but now I think I want it so short that I can't put it up n a pony tail. I did it a few months ago and I really liked it except that I had to style it everyday :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I need to get mine cut. It's all messed up right now.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just hate making irreversible changes.... I never know when is the right time :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want mashed potatoes.... I must be tired.. I'm getting delusional :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

This is true :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Fried mashed potatoes with cheese.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How do you fry mashed potatoes?? That sounds so amazing right now!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Just make patties and fry them like pancakes.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want! I want!!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

You can mash corned beef into them and make corned beef hash patties.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I love corned beef hash!! But idk how to make corned beef..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I use canned corned beef for that kind of stuff.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You made me hungry.... I just had a cheese quesadilla... Now I have to go to bed and I'm gonna have weird dreams!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Jill! I'm gonna try to wake up on time again tomorrow  it feels good when I get a jump n my day and I'm up before my alarm. Though it doesn't happen often.. Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Spotify is my savior...


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Dee


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> I use canned corned beef for that kind of stuff.


BPA in the can liner......


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Vicki you are one of those people that's scared of life huh?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Interesting way to look at it.:-D Did you know that canned cat food, esp. fish, has been associated with hyperthyroidism in female cats? Presumably it's the BPA which is an endocrine disrupter. Hot fatty substances absorb more of the BPA.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wish my 2 female cats would get hyperthyroidism... They are so obese!!

But really, I just try not to worry about too many things. Everything happens for a reason and we all die someday, I'd rather not stress too much in this short time that I'm here...(and I love canned corned beef hash! :lol: )


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I wish it wasn't too cold to clip Finn for his sale ad... I didn't get any this summer when he was clipped  He is sooooo shaggy!! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

There's a real nice buck under all that hair... Just can't see it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Heheh! Fuzzy Wuzzy! 
Mine are real fuzz buckets too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And good news for the day! 
Brook is in heat!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Carolina has been cycling again... You do not know how tempted I am to breed her! :lol: Have to wait till January 

*Edit* Can't wait till January to breed the other girls... Carolina is done


----------



## Scottyhorse

Finn looks like he has a fat neck  :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Of course they're shaggy! What better way is there to trap all of that sexy buck odor  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Carolina has been cycling again... You do not know how tempted I am to breed her! :lol: Have to wait till January
> 
> *Edit* Can't wait till January to breed the other girls... Carolina is done


Oh I know what you mean! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Finn looks like he has a fat neck  :lol:


So does Justice :lol:



ariella42 said:


> Of course they're shaggy! What better way is there to trap all of that sexy buck odor  :lol:


I don't mind the buck smell.. As long as I'm not trapped in a small place with it lol!


----------



## margaret

This should be fun, I get to write a report on coccidia for Biology class


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I hate writing reports


----------



## margaret

Me too


----------



## Scottyhorse

What do you guys think of this buck? 
http://eastoregon.craigslist.org/grd/4725063800.html
I really like him, except for his lack of brisket, and he needs more depth of body. And I can't really find any info on his dam or her udder... :chin:


----------



## margaret

I like him except for lack of brisket and it might be how he's standing but he also looks to toe out in the front.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> What do you guys think of this buck?
> http://eastoregon.craigslist.org/grd/4725063800.html
> I really like him, except for his lack of brisket, and he needs more depth of body. And I can't really find any info on his dam or her udder... :chin:


Thought you were getting out of Nigies? 
Change your mind ? :greengrin:


----------



## Scottyhorse

COgoatLover25 said:


> Thought you were getting out of Nigies?
> Change your mind ? :greengrin:


I thought we already went over this :lol:


----------



## ndwarf

margaret said:


> This should be fun, I get to write a report on coccidia for Biology class


I am in the same class and I have to write one on epidemics (malaria specifically):eyeroll:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> I thought we already went over this :lol:


I obviously wasn't here then  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He looks pretty nice Sydney 

Ugh... So... We lost 40+ bales of hay... :sigh: I can't afford that!  I'm hoping what we have in our tent will all be good... And we will have enough to last us the winter...


----------



## Scottyhorse

COgoatLover25 said:


> I obviously wasn't here then  :lol:


:lol:

There's also this guy.. http://seattle.craigslist.org/oly/grd/4723486683.html
Of course he's a chamoise with white overlay, like I need to breed another one of those to Betty  We currently have 6 chamoisee/chamoisee with white goats on the property :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ugh... So... We lost 40+ bales of hay... :sigh: I can't afford that!  I'm hoping what we have in our tent will all be good... And we will have enough to last us the winter...


Oh no! What happened?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It all molded... The tarp cost me an arm and a leg, and was crap! The rain soaked right trough it and 40+ bales molded bad like...  half were really bad and got tossed in the woods, the others were in ok shape, so we will use them as bedding for the pigs... Ugh... I'm soo PO'ed!


----------



## Chadwick

Never trust a tarp as your only defense, unless you know that tarp very very well! Most tarps nowadays are not water tight, just keep most of the water out.


----------



## ariella42

Sorry, Skyla - that really sucks  

Hi, Chad! I haven't seen you around here for a while. How are things?


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's not good Skyla 
Hey Chad :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know.. It was really stupid.. The people we got our hay from told us that's how they store it ect.. :sigh: never again... We need a new hay tent thing anyway.. So maybe we can get something bigger with a real roof so we can fit more don't have to worry about leaking..


----------



## ThreeHavens

Augh I'm so sorry, Skyla. That happened to us last year - a ban rainstorm tore a hole through our hayshed and we lost a lot of hay.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's horrible!  
I guess it makes me mad more so because I still owe $400+ on this hay... And I lost so much...


----------



## Ryann

we lost our last 4 fields the weather was supposed to be good and it ended up pouring! tried flipping it but i wouldn't have trusted it for the animals so we mulched it. we will have enough until maybe March already planning on getting some round bails to use for the cows and save our squares for the goats!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh man!! That really stinks!!  sorry about that!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

On a more happy note... I got a page up for Hero  the link for it is on my kidding page  I will get pictures of his aunt up soon.. Sue told me she would send me some new ones to put on the page  I think they are National Show pics she said


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Scottyhorse said:


> I wish it wasn't too cold to clip Finn for his sale ad... I didn't get any this summer when he was clipped  He is sooooo shaggy!! :lol:


Is that my pygmy buck??

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

How do you make a goat stop eating wood? My Alpine has started eating the railing to our deck (the stairs go into the pasture, and they can get on the bottom few). I really need to do something because 1) it's covered in paint and 2) we're renting this place.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's her ND buck Dee  lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Same thing :lol:  I still want pix of the Pygmy!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ariella42 said:


> How do you make a goat stop eating wood? My Alpine has started eating the railing to our deck (the stairs go into the pasture, and they can get on the bottom few). I really need to do something because 1) it's covered in paint and 2) we're renting this place.


Spray something really nasty on it.. Like cat pee.. :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I got my CAE results today.. I'm worried.. 2 of the goats came marginal... And one is Kat who I was planning to have dam raise..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

Yeah, but then we'd have to smell the cat pee...more than we already do with 4 indoor cats :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ariella42 said:


> How do you make a goat stop eating wood? My Alpine has started eating the railing to our deck (the stairs go into the pasture, and they can get on the bottom few). I really need to do something because 1) it's covered in paint and 2) we're renting this place.


mine eat the paint off their shed door! :hair: 
maybe something like the stuff they use for horses? they have that 'no chew' spray.. IDK how well it works...:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I got my CAE results today.. I'm worried.. 2 of the goats came marginal... And one is Kat who I was planning to have dam raise..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


yah.. that would worry me some too... if it were me, I would re test in a few weeks or so, but also pull and bottle raise the kids... to be on the safe side...


----------



## ariella42

I'm sorry, Dee. Hopefully they're both due to some outside factors. Were either of them vaccinated recently?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I've also hear that things such as stress can effect the numbers i think? so maybe Kat is still under some stress?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's the thing is I can't bottle raise... I'm at work all the time... And I know they want to eat sometime between 8 am and 6:30 pm lol!

No, no vaccines recently, but Kat is the one I'm leasing so she just got here right before I drew blood and Eddie has a skin issue that I haven't been able to figure out for a while...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I've also hear that things such as stress can effect the numbers i think? so maybe Kat is still under some stress?


Ya that's what the testing place said.... But I don't know how to fix Eddie so how will I ever know if he's neg if he keeps coming with marginal tests?

Kat was barely above the limit so I think hers is probably stress related, but Eddies was closer to the positive side....

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

Stress and whatever is causing his skin issue might be the culprits. Retest in a few weeks. If she truly is CAE positive, you can use a lambar to feed the kids. However, I don't think you should worry too much just yet.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

is it possible you can bring kids to work with you? lol or the lambar is a great idea too! ^  I raised two on it this year and plan to do more next year! 

and Eddie is the second one that was marginal? hmm both having 'bodily stress' in a way.. Kat quite under weight and such.. moving to a new place ect... and the skin issue with the wether... Wish Jill was hear!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I PM'ed Jill already. 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ariella42 said:


> Stress and whatever is causing his skin issue might be the culprits. Retest in a few weeks. If she truly is CAE positive, you can use a lambar to feed the kids. However, I don't think you should worry too much just yet.


Good idea,I forgot I talked about that with Jill and Lacie! I'm so absent minded with all this stress on my brain! Thanx!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> is it possible you can bring kids to work with you? lol or the lambar is a great idea too! ^  I raised two on it this year and plan to do more next year!
> 
> and Eddie is the second one that was marginal? hmm both having 'bodily stress' in a way.. Kat quite under weight and such.. moving to a new place ect... and the skin issue with the wether... Wish Jill was hear!!


Lol I'm sure my boss would love if I brought goats to work! Lol especially if she had trips or something hahaha! I just wish I new how to fix Eddie! And I wish the lab was closer so I didn't have to keep sending blood to Idaho.. I wish my work did this test... My large animal vet does it but it would cost me like 10 times as much!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I would love it if I could bring goats in to work!! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol oh ya.. That was sarcasm... My boss would beat me wi a stick then sneeze a lot cuz he's allergic to hay :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no! Where's Jill?!?! The little goat is sick again and needs someone smart!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lol oh ya.. That was sarcasm... My boss would beat me wi a stick then sneeze a lot cuz he's allergic to hay :lol:
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I know  .:lol:


----------



## Ryann

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I would love it if I could bring goats in to work!! :lol:


the office I work at wants us to dress up for Halloween... I told them I will not wear a costume but I will bring a goat in a costume... lol the girls in my isle are all for it but I think upper management would have a problem with it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hahah!! Love it!! I should tell my work that! I told them I wasn't dressing up! Two guys I work with were going to trade name tags and say that was their costume :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Here's a pic of him Dee, really bad one 'cause I just snapped it, and he's all nasty from rut  And their pen is kinda gross from the down poor of rain we've had. I can get better ones if you'd like


----------



## goathiker

One of your baling twines escaped


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol: Feeding the bucks is always interesting  

BTW, sorry if that PM I sent you was super confusing.


----------



## goathiker

No, I was going to talk to Don about it and he's been like living with a Porcupine the last couple days :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My dog is taking up most of the bed! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Scottyhorse said:


> Here's a pic of him Dee, really bad one 'cause I just snapped it, and he's all nasty from rut  And their pen is kinda gross from the down poor of rain we've had. I can get better ones if you'd like


Ooh! I love him! He would make adorable babies with jasper!! He has a receding hairline :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I don't know why, but you're all making me laugh every time I read a post. I'm in a really cheery mood tonight I guess :greengrin:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I'm glad your in such a happy mood!  I'm sleepy! I got of work early and took a nap and I'm still tired. Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My goats are absolutely flipping out though, racing like mad women! :lol: 

Maybe I'm in such a good mood because I went to bed at 6am and woke up at 9? :chin: Maybe I just need to sleep less :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh geeze.. That's not good! Your not happy, your delusional! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh! I know what it is! It's because I had fruit today!! :drool:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Mmm fruit! What kind?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Oh geeze.. That's not good! Your not happy, your delusional! :lol:


Lol, that maybe too :lol: its probably both though :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oranges :yum: technically a citrus I guess


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm more of a veggie person, I could totally go for a salad with spinach and kale and those little shredded carrots 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm definitely a fruit person. I could live off fruit


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think that would make you poop a lot...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm an exception I guess, because I can eat 20 oranges, half a flat of strawberries, a box of grapes, and drink juice all day long and be completely fine :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And peaches and pears, apples, blackberries, nectarines, pomagranates, etc.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I can't eat that much fruit... It's too sweet.. I'd rather have some cucumbers slathered in hot sauce! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Eww! That's sounds so gross! That's something my son would eat, that and spaghetti with peanut butter in it...  or his mayo-mustard-cheddar cheese-lunch meat-saltine-grape jelly sandwiches...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! I don't like spaghetti or mayo or mustard! But a nice cold cucumber with that crystal red pepper hot sauce on it is awesome!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You don't like spaghetti?!  how can that be?!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's the sauce.....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow Lacie.. I'm the complete opposite of you tonight... My aunt just knocked on my door to get some milk and 2 of the dogs were barking at her and I totally blew up and yelled at them... I think I scared my aunt and woke up bf...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I think you're both a little fruity :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I was really tired last night.... It made me grouchy..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

BAHAHAHAHA! My cat would love those traps! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

ewww cats


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> ewww cats


You don't like cats?! We have 5 :lol: Don't ask me how we got stuck with that many...


----------



## goathiker

Many years ago I knew a woman that had 14 in her house. Cats aren't allowed in my house and they're not safe in my yard.


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> Many years ago I knew a woman that had 14 in her house. Cats aren't allowed in my house and they're not safe in my yard.


That sounds like too many.


----------



## ariella42

We have 4 indoor-only cats, which is kinda too many to stay inside all the time (especially when we lived in a two-bedroom apartment). However, my husband and I both thought that having two cats was perfect...so when we met, we each had two cats :lol: We couldn't get rid of anyone, so we just have a plethora of felines around.


----------



## goathiker

It smelled like too many too. They peed everywhere like in the stove burners and stuff. It's okay if they're kept clean. I can't stand the smell of cat pee anymore though.


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> It smelled like too many too. They peed everywhere like in the stove burners and stuff. It's okay if they're kept clean. I can't stand the smell of cat pee anymore though.


----------



## ariella42

Eww, cat pee is the worst. I think if one of ours started consistently not using the box (we've only had a few incidents of that over the past three years) we'd have to find a new home for him or her. I don't even like litter boxes and we keep ours clean.


----------



## goathiker

I might have one after my pit is gone. I suppose I'd better go throw some hay.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We had 8 cats at one point.. One had kittens.. And they were re-homed lol! I know someone who has two and his house smells like he has far too many!


----------



## Scottyhorse

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ooh! I love him! He would make adorable babies with jasper!! He has a receding hairline :lol:
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


:lol: He rubs all of his hair off  You can see on his shoulders where the copper is working, how it is the proper dark brown agouti (un common color) and the rest of him has the orange color... I gave him another dose of copper. I think I only gave him 44# worth though, but that's what he got last time. He really is a cute guy, and his conformation is super correct too.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have 10 cats... But only 5 come in the house and they all like to go outside, most like to go potty outside...

Sydney, will you bring me that buck?? 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We only have 3 cats right now.. One is indoor only so far lol! And the other two like to go outside to go to the bathroom...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just got to play with a cute ferret named Bob!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe!  I miss my ferrets! They were so cool!


----------



## margaret

We have 30 cats! Thankfully they are all barn cats but it's still a lot!


----------



## Scottyhorse

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Sydney, will you bring me that buck??
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


If we can find transort, sure


----------



## goathiker

You could meet at Nationals. He'll definitely need a health cert. for CA though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I won't be at nationals. He's little, we can smuggle him across the border!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

They'll smell him from miles away :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Give him a rose water bath first 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

That sounds a little too feminine for a buck... :slapfloor:


----------



## ariella42

I've talked my husband into letting me breed Beth. However, we still have two problems, 1) finding a buck nearby and 2) figuring out when she's in heat. The closest mini Nubian buck I could find was in SC, so I'm thinking about just finding a Nubian buck since Beth is 30" at the withers and 120 pounds.


----------



## Chadwick

Hey, to answer a question from 20 pages ago, I been good, just doing some woodworking and chasing hunters....

Trying my hand at making some wooden bows for the girl scouts archery range....all of the bows are garbage and they won't give me any budget to get new....try that soon, maybe next month.


----------



## Chadwick

How did the roof work out Jill?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ariella42 said:


> I've talked my husband into letting me breed Beth. However, we still have two problems, 1) finding a buck nearby and 2) figuring out when she's in heat. The closest mini Nubian buck I could find was in SC, so I'm thinking about just finding a Nubian buck since Beth is 30" at the withers and 120 pounds.


What about a Nigerian buck?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ariella42 said:


> I've talked my husband into letting me breed Beth. However, we still have two problems, 1) finding a buck nearby and 2) figuring out when she's in heat. The closest mini Nubian buck I could find was in SC, so I'm thinking about just finding a Nubian buck since Beth is 30" at the withers and 120 pounds.


She's plenty big enough to breed to a full size breed


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya she is, but mini kids are sooooo adorable!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok, so I've been pondering doing CIDRs for my Nubian does next year to make it easier to bring them all at once to be bred since I will have three and will have to drive about and hour to get to the buck.. Anyway, been watching how to put one in and such on YouTube (it looks fairly simple lol! I think I could do it with out too much of a nervous break down  lol!) and one of the videos I watched said that you could use Cysterellion or PG-600... Any thoughts on that? I'm not sure how much my vet would charge me for three shots of PG-600 but I know the cysterellion isn't too expensive... Thoughts?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I got the pg 600 for 52 $ my vet would not sell me individual doses.. It had 12 goat doses in the five dose vial so I sold the rest of the doses to my friend to freeze and use in December. Got most of my money back  idk about the other stuff, but maybe Lacie does?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Brb, gotta go grain the buck, he's getting ancy.. Apparently his hay just isn't good enough..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh gosh that's expensive!! I don't have 12 does to CIDR! LOL! Nor do I know anyone that would use it... :/ 
Lacie!!! Can I use cysterellion instead of the PG??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But idk if it will cost the same for you, I kinda live near an expensive area so it's hard to find anything cheap here..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They said if I wanted to have my doe examined we could do a single shot for $12 but then I would have to pay a $70 exam fee! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

Hi guys 
Hey Dee , hows your kitty doing ?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well.. My vet is one of the most expensive around :lol: I'll have to see how much.. But even still, when I see it online a bottle is about that price.. 
And I'm sure *if* they were to give me only three shots, it would be close to the same price! Lol! 

Hey Laura!!  :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh gosh that's expensive!! I don't have 12 does to CIDR! LOL! Nor do I know anyone that would use it... :/
> Lacie!!! Can I use cysterellion instead of the PG??


You can, however it only makes sure they ovulate. PG600 has sort of a lute effect, and helps them ovulate. 
So if you just want to use the cystorelin, give it when they are in standing heat and bred, and again 24hrs later. You can also give lute 12hrs before you pull the cidr, then give the cystorelin when in heat and again in 24hrs. 
And cidrs are easy to put in, just like if you were putting a tampon in them, lol :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugh... This is getting to be too much of a thought process! :lol:

About how many doses are in a bottle of lute and cysterellion? If I can get a bottle of each of those I think it will still be far cheaper then the PG600... If it has a good amount of doses... Can those be kept for about a year or so? Or ?? 

:lol: 
Well, I don't use tampons so that doesn't help much! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok, one other question.. So I give the cysterellion after they are bred, or like before I was to leave??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Trickyroo said:


> Hi guys
> Hey Dee , hows your kitty doing ?


My kitty is doing great! Thanx for asking Laura! She loves her new diet and shes being a trooper about taking the pills. The vet said she wouldn't be acting so normal if it were a tumor or something so most likely it was blood clots from cystitis so she's on the right treatment and we are going to re check her ultrasound in 2-4 weeks

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

HappyCaliGoats said:


> My kitty is doing great! Thanx for asking Laura! She loves her new diet and shes being a trooper about taking the pills. The vet said she wouldn't be acting so normal if it were a tumor or something so most likely it was blood clots from cystitis so she's on the right treatment and we are going to re check her ultrasound in 2-4 weeks
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Im happy to hear that  He's right about that , for sure , so thats great news !
Pilling cats is never fun , so you lucked out that she is taking her meds like a good girl , lol. Prayers the ultrasound shows there is improvement :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo

Ok , so whats this cyster stuff Skyla ? 
Will it help get Pebby on the milk stand ? :slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's usually terrible at taking pills but these ones are kinda small and she has to take half so I put it in her new wet food and she doesn't notice 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum''


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Ok , so whats this cyster stuff Skyla ?
> 
> Will it help get Pebby on the milk stand ? :slapfloor:


It's a hormone to help the does ovulate(sp?) I'm horrible at explaining things so will let someone else do a better job at it! :lol:

That would be nice :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

HappyCaliGoats said:


> She's usually terrible at taking pills but these ones are kinda small and she has to take half so I put it in her new wet food and she does t notice
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Ah ha , the old hide the pill trick


----------



## Trickyroo

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> It's a hormone to help the does ovulate(sp?) I'm horrible at explaining things so will let someone else do a better job at it! :lol:
> 
> That would be nice :lol:


Ohhhh , ok , i got it  I can't wait till you see newborn Nubians with their ears that are bigger then their heads , lolol. There is nothing more adorable !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> She's usually terrible at taking pills but these ones are kinda small and she has to take half so I put it in her new wet food and she doesn't notice
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum''


We used to have a dog that was SO good about not getting his pills it was sickening! He even started hiding them under his tongue and would pretend to swallow and then spit it out!! Ugh..


----------



## Trickyroo

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> We used to have a dog that was SO good about not getting his pills it was sickening! He even started hiding them under his tongue and would pretend to swallow and then spit it out!! Ugh..


:slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Ohhhh , ok , i got it  I can't wait till you see newborn Nubians with their ears that are bigger then their heads , lolol. There is nothing more adorable !




I'm planning to breed Sadsy this teas (she is GIANT!! LOL! Already weighs about the same as Baby Hal and Promise!! And she's near the same size too! :lol: she's a big gal!  I can't wait to see what cuties she has!! I love the ears! It's soo CUTE!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> :slapfloor:


It was horrible! :lol: we tried EVERYTHING we could think of!! He was horrid!! Took us the good part of an hour to get him to take it! :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

My Dads Cocker Spaniel was like that too , she was the queen of "I'm not swallowing that pill regardless of how and where you hide it " :GAAH:
She would only take her meds if my Dad gave it to her hidden in cheese and dipped in tea….strange , but my Dad catered to his baby


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> We used to have a dog that was SO good about not getting his pills it was sickening! He even started hiding them under his tongue and would pretend to swallow and then spit it out!! Ugh..


I have a dog that refuses to take pills.. She will give me one shot to shove it down her throat and if I miss or if I need to give her more than one pill I'm screwed.. She clamps her jaw so tight I couldn't even pry it open with the jaws of life! One time I managed to pull it open by getting a rope around her bottom teeth and pulling but she fought so hard and clamped down on my hand like an alligator! I had a struggle getting her off my hand! She's a german shepherd so she has a really strong jaw..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

PHP:







HappyCaliGoats said:


> I have a dog that refuses to take pills.. She will give me one shot to shove it down her throat and if I miss or if I need to give her more than one pill I'm screwed.. She clamps her jaw so tight I couldn't even pry it open with the jaws of life! One time I managed to pull it open by getting a rope around her bottom teeth and pulling but she fought so hard and clamped down on my hand like an alligator! I had a struggle getting her off my hand! She's a german shepherd so she has a really strong jaw..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Oh geez ! lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> My Dads Cocker Spaniel was like that too , she was the queen of "I'm not swallowing that pill regardless of how and where you hide it " :GAAH:
> 
> She would only take her meds if my Dad gave it to her hidden in cheese and dipped in tea&#8230;.strange , but my Dad catered to his baby


Hahah!! That's so funny!! :lol: in cheese dipped in tea.. Who woulda thunk it!?! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I have a dog that refuses to take pills.. She will give me one shot to shove it down her throat and if I miss or if I need to give her more than one pill I'm screwed.. She clamps her jaw so tight I couldn't even pry it open with the jaws of life! One time I managed to pull it open by getting a rope around her bottom teeth and pulling but she fought so hard and clamped down on my hand like an alligator! I had a struggle getting her off my hand! She's a german shepherd so she has a really strong jaw..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Oh my!! Ouchy!! LOL! Hopefully it's not often she needs pills! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh and if I put it in her food she will either not eat or take such tiny bites that she will find each pill and spit it out...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm planning to breed Sadsy this teas (she is GIANT!! LOL! Already weighs about the same as Baby Hal and Promise!! And she's near the same size too! :lol: she's a big gal!  I can't wait to see what cuties she has!! I love the ears! It's soo CUTE!


Oh my goodness ! Im going to be a grandma :grin::grin::grin:
She is a big girl , solid too ! The ears are just amazing


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She old and I just got her 2 years ago so I told her if she needs pills and she won't take them then she is gonna live with whatever problem she has... Or die of it..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ugh... This is getting to be too much of a thought process! :lol:
> 
> About how many doses are in a bottle of lute and cysterellion? If I can get a bottle of each of those I think it will still be far cheaper then the PG600... If it has a good amount of doses... Can those be kept for about a year or so? Or ??
> 
> :lol:
> Well, I don't use tampons so that doesn't help much! :lol:


20cc of cystorelin to a bottle, I think its either 20 or 50cc of lute- I'll have to check my bottles. And yes! Unlike the PG600, lute and cystorelin can just hang out in the bottle for a year or two 
I'll get my book in a minute for the lute amd cystorelin/cidr protocol to ger the exact day for the lute, but you give the cystorelin after you pull the cidrs. When they are in standing heat, right after the buck breeds them, pull them out and give 1cc of cystorelin. 24hrs later give 1 more cc.


----------



## Trickyroo

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Oh and if I put it in her food she will either not eat or take such tiny bites that she will find each pill and spit it out...
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yep , my Mom's Dutch Shepherd would do the same thing , lol. Too funny ! 
They make us look like idiots when they do that :slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I did find one cool thing though, apparently powdered tetracycline that you can buy for livestock is. Flavorless so I can mix it with wet food and water and she doesn't notice!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> 20cc of cystorelin to a bottle, I think its either 20 or 50cc of lute- I'll have to check my bottles. And yes! Unlike the PG600, lute and cystorelin can just hang out in the bottle for a year or two
> 
> I'll get my book in a minute for the lute amd cystorelin/cidr protocol to ger the exact day for the lute, but you give the cystorelin after you pull the cidrs. When they are in standing heat, right after the buck breeds them, pull them out and give 1cc of cystorelin. 24hrs later give 1 more cc.


Ok thanks  I'll talk to my vet when I see them next  
Thought so, but just wanted to double check on shelf life :lol:

Hmm, so like as soon as they are bred.. Ugh.. Which means we have to travel with needles :lol: my mom hates long drives with loaded syringes in the car :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Oh my goodness ! Im going to be a grandma :grin::grin::grin:
> 
> She is a big girl , solid too ! The ears are just amazing


ROFL!! Times three!! (Hallie, Sassy, and Mochalo!) :laugh:

She sure is!! I feel it when she wants her Alfie!! :lol: 
They are!  so pretty too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Yep , my Mom's Dutch Shepherd would do the same thing , lol. Too funny !
> 
> They make us look like idiots when they do that :slapfloor:


Oh they sure do!! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ok thanks  I'll talk to my vet when I see them next
> Thought so, but just wanted to double check on shelf life :lol:
> 
> Hmm, so like as soon as they are bred.. Ugh.. Which means we have to travel with needles :lol: my mom hates long drives with loaded syringes in the car :ROFL:


Ok 20cc per bottle of cystorelin, 30cc per bottle of lute.

Protocol for using both with a CIDR is 
Day 1: Insert CIDR
Day 19 at PM milking: 2cc of lute ETA: OR you can leave the CIDR in for 21 days and give the lute when you pull the cidr in the morning of the 21st day
Day 20 at AM milking: Pull CIDR

Should be in heat in 24hrs. When they are in standing heat and the buck has bred them, immediately give 1cc of cystorelin. 24hrs later give one more cc of cystorelin.

Or without a cidr, you can give 2cc of lute, again in 14 days, breed and give the cystorelin the same way on that heat.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Lacie!  I appreciate it!  gonna put this in my notes


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. I'm gonna head to bed before I can't wake up in the am.. :laugh:

Night guys :wave:


----------



## Trickyroo

Night Skyla  Thanks Lacie , i will be adding that to my notes too.
Good to know 

Night all :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Another way without using CIDRs is;
Day 1: 3cc lute
Day 7: 1cc cystorelin
Day 14: 3cc lute
Day 17: 1cc cystorelin and breed. 
That method has about a 73% pregnancy rate.

Another thing you could do is just give them all a shot of lute on the same day and that should sync their heats, and hopefully nobody is an 18 day cycler and they others are 20-21 day cyclers :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Skyla, and Laura :wave:

I'm off to feed the piggies, I threw them outside on the porch, they've all been running around my house :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Where'd everyone go?? I had to disappear for a min on account of my cousins Bday lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Very good question Dee


----------



## mayia97420

I was here but I am going to bed too.


----------



## ariella42

HappyCaliGoats said:


> What about a Nigerian buck?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I don't want kids with super airplane ears, though! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Another way without using CIDRs is;
> Day 1: 3cc lute
> Day 7: 1cc cystorelin
> Day 14: 3cc lute
> Day 17: 1cc cystorelin and breed.
> That method has about a 73% pregnancy rate.
> 
> Another thing you could do is just give them all a shot of lute on the same day and that should sync their heats, and hopefully nobody is an 18 day cycler and they others are 20-21 day cyclers :lol:


And mine would be the ones to mess it up! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ariella42 said:


> I don't want kids with super airplane ears, though! :lol:


But that would be ADORABLE!!!


----------



## ariella42

When I went to get our two doelings, they had some cousins who looked like there were going to take off for flight at any moment :lol: They were pretty cute, but I prefer floppy ears on mini Nubians (not that any of mine really have those).


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: 
I saw some Snubian kids on CL and wanted them soo badly! Lol! They had the most adorable ears!


----------



## margaret

:GAAH: Poppy is in heat again:hair:
She went into heat on September 26th (along with 5 other does)
I didn't breed her then, a week later she short cycled and came into heat on the 3rd of this month. I let her go another 3 weeks and she came into heat last Friday and I bred to her Adonis before we left for the show. He mounted her 3 times and I was pretty certain he bred her. Now she's in heat again. My vet said she can give her lutalyse next week and see if it'll break her cycle and then when she came back in she might settle.
I don't know much about it but my friend said maybe cystic ovary since she's been short cycling:shrug:


----------



## ariella42

Sorry, Margaret! It seems like a lot of does just won't settle this season.


----------



## ariella42

I was on CL looking for stud service for Beth. No luck, so I posted a wanted ad. I found two rather interesting Nubian bucks for sale, though :lol:
http://greenville.craigslist.org/grd/4679203075.html
http://asheville.craigslist.org/grd/4725845848.html


----------



## margaret

ariella42 said:


> I was on CL looking for stud service for Beth. No luck, so I posted a wanted ad. I found two rather interesting Nubian bucks for sale, though :lol:
> http://greenville.craigslist.org/grd/4679203075.html
> http://asheville.craigslist.org/grd/4725845848.html


:lol:


----------



## margaret

ariella42 said:


> Sorry, Margaret! It seems like a lot of does just won't settle this season.


I've never had problems before and it just had to be this doe. She's one of my best does and I REALLY want a daughter from her this year, I really hope we can get her to settle:-|


----------



## ariella42

I think I'm going to just sneak Beth in with the bucks at the Carl Sandburg house. :lol: I might have to go with an ND - I just can't find anyone with a halfway decent Nubian buck nearby. We aren't paying $100 to bred her to one of Ziggy's since we'll just have damn-its (as my husband calls mixed breed animals) with good lines on one side.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Margaret, does she have a dirty tint to her hair around the vulva and pin bones? Any bad smell? Any funky discharge (a lot, runny, off color, discharge when not in heat?? If no to all that, it probably isn't an infection which can cause them to short cycle as well. 

Lute will do nothing for her if it's cystic ovaries. She needs cystorelin or factrel (same drug different name). She might not settle the first time you give it, it may take a while to blow all that gunk off her ovaries so the eggs can come down. But she should settle on the next heat, and I personally would give cystorelin on that cycle too.
1cc IM right when she gets bred, another cc 24hrs later.

And just leave her with the buck during her entire heat.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ yep I agree with Lacie., I had a cystic doe.. Gave her lute (to bring her into heat) and then cysterellion 12 hrs later and she settled (it was two years of her not settling!)  (and yes, she was also penned with the buck that heat..)


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Margaret, does she have a dirty tint to her hair around the vulva and pin bones? Any bad smell? Any funky discharge (a lot, runny, off color, discharge when not in heat?? If no to all that, it probably isn't an infection which can cause them to short cycle as well.
> 
> Lute will do nothing for her if it's cystic ovaries. She needs cystorelin or factrel (same drug different name). She might not settle the first time you give it, it may take a while to blow all that gunk off her ovaries so the eggs can come down. But she should settle on the next heat, and I personally would give cystorelin on that cycle too.
> 1cc IM right when she gets bred, another cc 24hrs later.
> 
> And just leave her with the buck during her entire heat.


Nope, nothing to suggest infection.
I don't have any cystorelin, where is the best place to get it?
Is is prescription only? 
Is there any way to know for sure if it's cystic ovaries? Is there anything else it could be? I think she has cycled 5 times this year, last time was the only time i tried to breed her.
Do you think I should try to breed her today?
Since my buck is CAE+ I've tried to avoid contact between him and the does as much as possible, I know it doesn't transfer through semen but just trying to reduce ANY risk of it transferring. 
I can leave them together though, anything to get this doe bred.
Thanks Lacie and Skyla


----------



## COgoatLover25

Skyla, you need to empty your inbox :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cystorelin is from a vet, yes, rx only. The only other way to diagnose it is to have an ultrasound done to view her ovaries. 
Other than an infection, cystic ovaries are really the only other thing that causes short cycling.


----------



## ariella42

They're calling for snow tonight :shock: I was just getting used to fall; I'm totally not prepared for winter. Thankfully, DH cleaned the fireplace this afternoon, so we'll get to have a bit of warmth in here.


----------



## ariella42

By the way, we have a small goat shelter that all 4 could technically fit in, but since two of them don't get along, only the doelings stay in there now. It's in a 10x10 chain link kennel with a cover. We're going to put tarps on the sides of that to give it some more protection, but I don't know if we'll need more than that. I've been trying to find a calf hutch to add, but I haven't had any luck. We don't have a lot of disposable income and we don't own the house we're in. Any ideas?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Skyla, you need to empty your inbox :lol:


I know! I can't get to it tonight, so it you want just email me


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My milk is so creamy it doesn't even taste like milk anymore... It's kinda flavorless and just thicker than regular milk...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Bah humbug all of you! Happy Halloween! :greengrin: 

Emma, you'll be glad to know I didn't put neon orange in my hair this time :lol: 
My daughter was hilarious this year though. Her husband couldn't come this year, so she filled in for him. She was half him and half herself :ROFL: She cut a pair of their pants in half and sewed them together, so one side was his and one was hers, did the same with their shirts. Then for the face, her half was a pin up look, then she glued hair to the other half to make a beard, thickened her eyebrow on that side, and broke a pair of his old glasses in half and glued the nose piece so it would stay on, and then she got a wig and cut one half short like his, and left the other side long. It was really quite elaborate :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Bred Moon today! :clap: Let's hope she takes lol


----------



## Emzi00

That sounds like too much effort. :lol: I sat home and ate ice cream, I'll go buy candy tomorrow morning. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My coworker did my make up at work. I told her to make me look like a werewolf!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ate ice cream too :lol: All we had was cotton candy, now I'm sick


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My cat decided to stop being good about taking her pills.... So when I had to shove it down her throat she peed all over me......... :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mmm! Sounds yummy Emma! I went to church and we had a potluck and game night  lots of fun! We played Apples to Apples and I won!


----------



## Emzi00

It snowed today. :blue:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emma!! Don't swear on the board!! That is one nasty four letter word!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So, I get to see Mr. YouKnowWho on the 14th!!  ☺☺

I told my friend and she sent me a picture of a tomato! LOL!!


----------



## Emzi00

It was past tense so six. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> It was past tense so six. :lol:


Close enough!! :lol: it still contained the word lol


----------



## NubianFan

Someone missed me today...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Crush?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

yes


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw he did miss you! Too bad you forgot about it!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

......


----------



## NubianFan

The stupid thing is, she is married


----------



## NubianFan

......


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe!  

That's stupid... Ugh.. People.. :roll:


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

that's sad... Things seem to be going well with you two though! 

Well, I'm off to bed.. Have a long day tomorrow.. Night


----------



## NubianFan

We were flirty this morning so yeah, I think they go well. 
Good night Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ooohh!   :lol:

Night  sweet dreams


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night skyla! Well Leslie at least you had a good excuse!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Dee, how much does Temper weigh according to the weight tape?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

165#

Hey lindsey, I'm trying to figure out if it's too late to contact someone in CO, what time is it there?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> 165#
> 
> Hey lindsey, I'm trying to figure out if it's too late to contact someone in CO, what time is it there?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I was right :lol: Moon is a smaller type doe, she's only 155lb 
It's 9:50 pm


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Breed standard minimum is 130 so she's not small :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, well she's not quite what I like :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I doubt Galaxy will get over 145 unless I keep her obese :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Obese goats are not good :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya shes a little chubster right now... But as you can see from the pic, not tooo bad


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, she didn't look as bad as you made her sound


----------



## goathiker

One of my does goes barely 125, she's very dairy though. (and nuts)


----------



## goathiker

HEY VICKI


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So I skipped milking Coup tonight.... it's been downpouring since 10am, supposed to snow up the hill, 8-14 inches tonight. Of course it's when I need to take the does to Kristi in the morning  I REALLY, really hope they all come in heat! I'm stressing it pretty badly, I slept in and pulled the cidrs 2 hours late (6am this morning-instead of 4am), so hopefully they will show signs that they are coming in by the time I leave at 6am. ray: ray:
Hope I get there and back in one piece, my truck has head slam breaks in the rain :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

BOO!!








Scared ya didn't I? :lol: HAPPY HALLOWEEN!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Hey Jill!


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So I skipped milking Coup tonight.... it's been downpouring since 10am, supposed to snow up the hill, 8-14 inches tonight. Of course it's when I need to take the does to Kristi in the morning  I REALLY, really hope they all come in heat! I'm stressing it pretty badly, I slept in and pulled the cidrs 2 hours late (6am this morning-instead of 4am), so hopefully they will show signs that they are coming in by the time I leave at 6am. ray: ray:
> Hope I get there and back in one piece, my truck has head slam breaks in the rain :lol:


Good luck, Lacie! Will send you some good thoughts and prayers for that.

Wow, sounds like you got a lot of rain. Wish we had gotten more, but as it is, I think it discouraged the Trick or Treaters.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi Vicki!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Hi Dee! You look a bit vampire-ish tonight!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's what happens when the sun goes down on All Hallos Eve


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> That's what happens when the sun goes down on All Hallos Eve
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


:twisted::twisted: :lol:

Well it was relatively quiet here. Candy left over. Uh oh.;-)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wanted to be a werewolf.... But I didn't know how to pull that off without being furry..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

We don't buy candy, nobody makes it this far.. Or at least not that anyone knows about 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Last year, I had to run to the store and buy more candy. Not this year, there were hardly any Trick or Treaters-- maybe a dozen altogether. They came early and then no one. Usually the teenagers make a later run. I turned out the porch light just a little while ago.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well it's raining! I don't ever remember it raining on Halloween... Not that I'm complaining.. We need it!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Yes, we do need it. It's not raining here as much as we expected though. I kind of wish we had gotten more.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya we didn't get much... But my windshield whispers are a little broken in my truck so it was kinda a blessing for my way home from work :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

All we do here for Halloween is make sure the gates and barn are padlocked before dark.


----------



## glndg

Do you do that every night?
You got a lot of rain, didn't you , Jill?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Jill, you didn't answer my pm?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Nope, only on the solstices, May 1st, and All Hallows Eve. 

PM, PM, hm...I'll go check it out.


----------



## glndg

While you're at it, you can check back a few days ago to the one I sent you! :slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol so bad at PM's :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

*sigh* My PM box holds like 64,000 of the dang things now. :lol: I will look for yours too.


----------



## goathiker

Both of you can always text me though. It will get here as soon as I walk though a signal.


----------



## glndg

So...if you put a buck rag in a glass jar and only take it out once in while, how long do you think it will be so....aromatic? I'm going to get one in November.


----------



## goathiker

It should last a season at least.


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> *sigh* My PM box holds like 64,000 of the dang things now. :lol: I will look for yours too.


 wow! Don't bother, I was just happy about picking up the buck rag and all that.


----------



## goathiker

My bucks are "silent" so I can't replace a buck rag for you.


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> It should last a season at least.


That'll work then. Thanks.


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> My bucks are "silent" so I can't replace a buck rag for you.


What do you mean? They don't stink??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How long does heat usually last? I feel like my girls lasted like a week or a couple days more... And when I walked through their pasture and realized the wind carries the bucks smell right through it, I thought that might have something to do with it?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I need a boat to get around now! Sheesh! I don't think it's going to let up! :lol:

Vicki, thank you! I really hope this all works out! 

Dee, they can be in heat anywhere from a couple hours to 2 days, they should not be in heat for a week though...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They seemed like they were in heat for a week and temper had discharge a week ago and yesterday... 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Lacie, I thought you'd be asleep by now. You have a big day tomorrow.


----------



## goathiker

She's having a 5 heat is sounds like. 

Yes, my bucks are descented and don't pee on themselves. They learn manners for packing young and the pack wethers get after them if they forget. Dexter is getting huge, I need to get a currant pic of him. I assume he's done his job by now, He's been in with the does since August.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Discharge is normal, it comes and goes, as long as it isn't funky, that's fine. 

When mine are in heat, the discharge goes from clear and runny to cloudy-opaque and stretchy, to thick and white. They sometimes get red and swollen back there, mine sometimes flag a lot, mount the other does, chase each other, rub all over each other, and stand to be mounted. And some do all of the above :lol:


----------



## glndg

That's great! The does may not like unperfumed bucks as much, but that's wonderful for the people who don't have to smell them!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They were flagging for at least 3 days then Galaxy and Temper started mounting each other after that.. They were extremely vocal for those 3 days... Even after midnight.. But not constant


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

glndg said:


> Lacie, I thought you'd be asleep by now. You have a big day tomorrow.


Oh no, no rest for the wicked :lol: I just got back in from feeding the baby pigs, and I'm contemplating taking a shower... :chin: I kind of need one, but I feel like it won't matter since I'll be dealing with wet goats, rain, mud, and bucks in the morning.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> She's having a 5 heat is sounds like.
> 
> Yes, my bucks are descented and don't pee on themselves. They learn manners for packing young and the pack wethers get after them if they forget. Dexter is getting huge, I need to get a currant pic of him. I assume he's done his job by now, He's been in with the does since August.


What is a 5 heat?

I thoug the scent is what made the does like the bucks?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> They were flagging for at least 3 days then Galaxy and Temper started mounting each other after that.. They were extremely vocal for those 3 days... Even after midnight.. But not constant


Weird. Mine sometimes come in heat, they go out by morning, and come back in heat in 4-5 days, but not like continuous heat :chin:


----------



## glndg

Well, good luck again, Lacie.

And goodnight, Dee. Goodnight, Jill. Goodnight, Lacie. Goodnight, Moon.;-)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I thought they came into heat every 21 days? How am I supposed to predict when Kat will come into heat? Is it 18-21 days from when she started heat or when she ended?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Vicki!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thank you  Goodnight, Vicki.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Vicky

The bucks still have a musky scent. They just don't reek. My does will take what they can, there is no other bucks for miles and my vet descents as a matter of course when he disbuds. I took my Alpine buck in to reburn a scur a couple years ago and he was all upset because the breeder hadn't descented him :lol: There's more than one reason I'm glad he's gone.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I thought they came into heat every 21 days? How am I supposed to predict when Kat will come into heat? Is it 18-21 days from when she started heat or when she ended?


I'm having some major deja vu... I could have swore I just talked with you about this :chin: Normally, yes they come in heat every 18-21 days, however, sometimes when they come in heat, if it isn't a strong enough heat to ovulate, then they come back in heat 5 days later when they do ovulate. If you breed them on both heats, in the 5 days, they will normally conceive on the 2nd one.

I've never tracked their heats after a 5 day heat, normally I breed them as they come in, and that's that. So I'm not 100% if you go from the 1st day, or the 5th day then count 18-21 to find the next cycle. But I would assume that since they ovulate on the 2nd on, you would count the days from there.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, well tiredness just hit me like a ton of bricks :lol: I think I'm gonna crash, and get up in a couple hours to take a drive, hopefully. 

So goodnight Jill and Dee, and anyone else who's on :wave:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm having some major deja vu... I could have swore I just talked with you about this :chin: Normally, yes they come in heat every 18-21 days, however, sometimes when they come in heat, if it isn't a strong enough heat to ovulate, then they come back in heat 5 days later when they do ovulate. If you breed them on both heats, in the 5 days, they will normally conceive on the 2nd one.
> 
> I've never tracked their heats after a 5 day heat, normally I breed them as they come in, and that's that. So I'm not 100% if you go from the 1st day, or the 5th day then count 18-21 to find the next cycle. But I would assume that since they ovulate on the 2nd on, you would count the days from there.


I don't remember that conversation... I remember you saying 18-21 days but that's al, I remember.. Kat didn't cycle with the girls, since she had the CIDR she had a normal cycle..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I thought you went from the end of the first heat because that's when they threw the hormones. Crap, I'm going to have to fire up the old dinosaur huh?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ok, well tiredness just hit me like a ton of bricks :lol: I think I'm gonna crash, and get up in a couple hours to take a drive, hopefully.
> 
> So goodnight Jill and Dee, and anyone else who's on :wave:


Night Lacie! Good luck tomorrow!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> I thought you went from the end of the first heat because that's when they threw the hormones. Crap, I'm going to have to fire up the old dinosaur huh?


I hope it's from the end, because I am supposed to work next thurs and sat so it would be best if she cycled on fri :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I'll look as soon as I time to boot the dang thing. I inherited this old guy, it's all memory and no operating system. It speaks Binary :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Well at least it has memory! I just keep prating for Friday.. I'm also supposed to have jury duty next week so I might be screwed either way.. If I have jury duty I won't be able to afford to feed myself, let alone make this trip..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I can't believe I'm still up.. I almost fell asleep at 6 but I had to get up to feed.. Now I'm just sitting here wondering why I'm still up :lol: silence of the lambs just started. I wonder if it's any good


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Oh man, get federal jury duty if you can. That was a sweet deal. $150 a day for 2 months. Weekends and holidays off. I stayed in a cheap motel 2 blocks from the court house so I didn't have to pay for parking, had a 2 month long vacation and cleared $75.00 a day at the end.


----------



## goathiker

Silence Of The Lambs is excellent, a little freaky, but a darn good movie.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha, I don't think I have the choice about jury duty..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

What channel is it on?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't think I have seen Hannibal either.. Which is better? Which was first?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Net flix lol! It just popped up after some stupid movie I watched


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Awesome, going to watch it  good Hallows Eve movie. Hannible is more devious. Both are good though if you have a strong stomach.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I have a strong stomach but apparently not strong eye lids.. I'll have to continue this movie later


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Jill! I want to now more about this descenting next time we talk 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Alrighty, G'Night Dee. Talk to you later...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

So this has taken the place of chat thread? Well hello, my name is Sarah for those who don't know me! :wave:


----------



## Halkatla

I'm browsing the great interwebs for cart goat information and videos, and I just gotta say, as much as I love living here in Norway, I do envy you American people one thing: GOOOOAATS.  Goat fairs, pack goats, goat shows, goat cats... and all those different goat breeds! It looks like goat heaven to me, lol. 
Here we don't really have any of that local getting together looking at odd stuff like goats and llamas and whatnot sort of thing, and our selection in goat breeds is limited to 5 or so, with super strict import rules (heck we cant even take goats across _county_ borders). I have very few complaints about my home country, but it is certainly not very goat friendly! 
If I ever visit USA the first thing I'll be looking up is one of those cozy county fair things!

Just had to get that out of the system. 

Good night (there is night over there atm, isnt it?)/good morning!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> So this has taken the place of chat thread? Well hello, my name is Sarah for those who don't know me! :wave:


Hey girl! :wave:


----------



## mayia97420

Welcome to TGS from Oregon (USA)


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Sarah! I'm pretty sure everybody else knows you but I don't :lol: My name is Lindsey BTW


----------



## Scottyhorse

Sarah!!  :wave:

I went to the movies with Levi and Bonnie last night.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

littlegoatgirl said:


> So this has taken the place of chat thread? Well hello, my name is Sarah for those who don't know me! :wave:


Hi Sarah, :wave: I'm Dee 

What is everyone up to thismorning?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We had a party for my brother and sister and I'm getting ready doe work..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh fun! Was it a birthday party? We have 2 Bday parties to go to this weekend.. One tonight and one tomorrow night. I have a feeling I'm going to be very tired at work monday!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Conference champions!!! (Varsity volleyball) )


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm getting recognized tomorrow for 4-H! I have no idea what its for but... It's cool! Haha its a fancy little banquet-y thing!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well Biagia was a good girl and came in heat right on the money, she was successfully bred by the baby giant :lol: He's as big as Coup right now, and such a goob, this was his first time breeding.
Coup was forcefully bred to him, not sure she was in heat or not, the only thing she had going was the discharge.

And Emma.... there was an incident with Babette.... she was not bred by Emperor...... :?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh and Emma, Kristi only has 1 straw of Risk, so that breeding isn't going to happen, but I might AI her to Monarchos next year.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hi Lacie :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey Sarah :wave: How've you been?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I keep missing Sarah! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just cleaned out the girls shed and now I smell like pee cuz I tried to throw some over the fence and the wind blew it in my hair....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I just cleaned out the girls shed and now I smell like pee cuz I tried to throw some over the fence and the wind blew it in my hair....
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Oh that's always fun! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I spread all the manure and "used" hay in a pasture that isn't fenced in yet so it can fertilize and grow grasses and oats by the time I have it fenced in for the girls


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## mayia97420

Hello Sarah - nice to meet you - my real life name is Cheri guys. Mayia is my game name-


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha! Hi Cheri! You are just trying to confuse us aren't you?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cheri.. Ok.. Just give me like a month or so and I'll have it down! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Jill! 
So, I'm going to milk Pebbles through this year.. She's slightly on the thin side, not bad, and is gaining some weight now, but I'm thinking through the real cold months, should I add beet pulp to add more fiber and help her gain some weight? Or do you have anything that would be better?


----------



## goathiker

You can try beet pulp and see how she does with it. A better option would be sprouted barley.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

All of my does get shredded beet pulp in their grain and they are pretty well off weight wise, but since I add very little beet pulp I think it is the whole oats and BOSS that helps them keep their weight on. Temper has definitely gained weight since I started mixing my own grain, even though the weight tape doesn't think so I can tell from old pix and looking at her now


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Skyla one of these times we'll be on at the same time! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no don't leave Sarah, maybe if we yell loud enough she will hear!

Skylaaaaaa!! Come back!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sorry guys had to milk! 

How would I sprout barley Jill?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And you both got off!  darn! I'll just text you Sarah! Lol


----------



## goathiker

I'm back and forth. Sprouting is easy You need 4 that will nest together buckets. Drill a bunch of holes in the bottom of two buckets. Put the colander buckets inside the water tight ones. Put some barley in one of them cover with water to about an inch or so above the barley. Let soak for 24 hours. Take the bucket into the tub and pull the colander out of the water. Let the water drain out. Dump and rinse the water tight bucket, run clean water through the barley, and recover with water. Start your second bucket at this time. Let soak another 24 hours. Pull the first colander, rinse, and feed to goats. Rinse and rewater second bucket, restart first bucket.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Huh... Ok sounds simple enough...  I'll try the beet pulp so I don't have to soak things in my moms bathtub lol! And then go from there  thanks Jill!


----------



## goathiker

That's the beauty of the double buckets, you can dry the bottoms off and carry them to your room. If you use small buckets, they can be rinsed in the kitchen sink.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I may be really bad at reading directions but that sounds a little complicated just to get some sprouts?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'll have to see if I have any small buckets.. Or pick some up at the dollar store... Cause in the basement I have 'my' goat sink lol! I just think I only have 5gal buckets...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Can't you just put them in water?? :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I may be really bad at reading directions but that sounds a little complicated just to get some sprouts?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


If you wanna know the truth I had to read and reread it like three times! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> If you wanna know the truth I had to read and reread it like three times! :lol:


Oh that's the trick! Let me try to read it again a couple more times :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Oh that's the trick! Let me try to read it again a couple more times :lol:
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


:ROFL:

So is this what it will look like Jill?


----------



## goathiker

You are just putting them in water. With the second bucket with holes you don't have to strain the seeds out of the water to rinse and reset them. If you just leave them for the 2 days, there's a chance they will mold.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

O oh so you want the holes small enough that the barley wont go through.. I get it! Haha! Why is sprouted barley better than just whole barely?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ewww... Cookies aren't supposed to have green stuff in them!! Or seeds for that matter!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> O oh so you want the holes small enough that the barley wont go through.. I get it! Haha! Why is sprouted barley better than just whole barely?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Was just gonna say something about hole size... What size hole should I drill in the buckets? Lol!


----------



## goathiker

Yep, they may not be quite that sprouted but pretty close. As long as the seed is swelled up they are good. It's a good way to get more water into the goat as well.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cool thanks Jill  
I've read about adding ACV when sprouting grains... Would that be worth it?


----------



## goathiker

The holes should be 1/16th of an inch.


----------



## goathiker

I haven't added ACV, I would think that would keep them from molding though.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I just remembered.. When I was getting whole grains.. My feed store could only get steamed, crimped barley.. :/ I could get whole oats... But not barley...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> I haven't added ACV, I would think that would keep them from molding though.


Cool  would it soak in the ACV enough to make it worth adding you think?


----------



## goathiker

I don't know really. Oats will sprout too. You could add a tiny bit of winter peas to them for protein.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well she will still be getting her 18% sweet feed and the hay pellets and chopped alfalfa.. I just want an additive to help her keep weight on through the winter..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So why are the sports better??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

The spouts are more digestable. They get much more nutrition out of a smaller amount of seeds.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sprouts are packed with nutrients.  I used to feed sprouted seeds to my parrots when I still had them.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I should just grow my own oat hay!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, you should grow alfalfa... and sell it to me real cheap, I'll cut you a sweet deal if you ever get into Alpines 
Or go up to nevada and plant my property, cut and bale it, haul it here and we'll go 70-30 on it since I have more to feed :greengrin:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't know where to get alfalfa seeds..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma!!! Are you on?! I'm having withdrawals... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, if Babs has anything other than Emperor kids I will personally come slap Kristi, that's a promise, not a threat. 

And Monarchos was a cool dude.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I don't know where to get alfalfa seeds..


Pfft, excuses... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Emma!!! Are you on?! I'm having withdrawals... :lol:


You love me. :greengrin: I was at a concert. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie, if Babs has anything other than Emperor kids I will personally come slap Kristi, that's a promise, not a threat.
> 
> And Monarchos was a cool dude.


Yeah.... umm... I had some all is lost moments when Dale bred her.....

Yeah, I figured he'd be good enough, since he's a Risk son, and his daughters were awesome.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> You love me. :greengrin: I was at a concert. :lol:


I've grown attached to you, yes  Who'd you see?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Bye all! I'm off to the Bday party!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I've grown attached to you, yes  Who'd you see?


Good, I'm coming to live with you, I'm done with life here. :lol: New World Son, and whoever opened for them. It's always tons of fun.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Bye Dee :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No idea who they are :lol: Glad you had fun though 

I see you haven't said anything about the incident....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh and I forgot to get pictures, again :hair: But trust me when I say Emperor is a NICE looking buck! Perfect back legs, long level and wide, buff front end, and big boned! He's maturing really nicely :greengrin: Has a really nice face too! I hope he doesn't get mean like Seneca did though


----------



## Emzi00

You have so much more fun at Christian concerts. :lol:

I'm still processing it and trying not to kill anything.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:wave:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yawn... Goodnight y'all


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Sarah.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I'm still processing it and trying not to kill anything.


Yeah, he darn near broke her back too! She weighs 140lbs, and he is at least 250, I'd say 275lbs, and he stood on top of her! He isn't even 2 years old and me and him see eye to eye when I'm in boots :shock: I'm hoping it might be ok... maybe... since he isn't full on Colquitts mostly RWH, Tempo and Cherry Glen....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Sarah :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yeah, he darn near broke her back too! She weighs 140lbs, and he is at least 250, I'd say 275lbs, and he stood on top of her! He isn't even 2 years old and me and him see eye to eye when I'm in boots :shock: I'm hoping it might be ok... maybe... since he isn't full on Colquitts mostly RWH, Tempo and Cherry Glen....


Babs is tainted now... I'm disappointed..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Biagia was definitely bred to Emp though, she was a good girl  And Coup was raped :lol: I gave her a shot of cystorelin JUST to be sure she ovulates, we both thought she was kinda in heat, buuuut :shrug: I don't know how she's like when she's in heat, I never saw her in heat before, so maybe she's hard to tell on.


----------



## Emzi00

None of the others matter to me. The only other one I like is Clarice. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well she was bred again on the 25th, might be her last kidding too :chin: She's getting old on me...


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, so what you need to do is AI Babs and Clarice next year to Monarchos and I want a kid from each.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Want one?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Okay, so what you need to do is AI Babs and Clarice next year to Monarchos and I want a kid from each.


Babs might get AI'd to him, but really I want to keep a buck kid from Emperor and use him.


----------



## Emzi00

I want the one that has spots on its butt. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She's a really sweet one too! She likes to be held and pet :lol: And to take naps in your lap


----------



## Emzi00

I feel like she would taste better than the others. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: They are much nicer outside than running rampant throughout the house :slapfloor: While it was fun to have a herd of house pigs follow me, they couldn't stay inside forever :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I want bacon now.. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Meee tooo! I was in the store today... really scary! Bacon is flipping $6 a package here!! :shocked:


----------



## Emzi00

Just kill a pig then. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma, they are too tiny! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Pig sandwich!! :slapfloor:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I found a nordstroms giftcard in my room that my nordstrom addict grandma must have given me a while back (a loooooong while :lol: ) and it has $45 on it


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I couldn't stay at the party too long.. But you made me want bacon!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

mmm Pastrami :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Mmmm I want bacon... Lacie, I now have a vivid image of you walking through the house with a herd of pigs following you. Its quite hilarious. :lol: :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Fresh bacon!  :yum:

And ROFL Sarah! :lol:


----------



## ThreeHavens

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Want one?


Super cute!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think I enjoyed last nights party too much... Now I'm not gonna make it to todays party...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Moon is now a walking buck rag :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ew....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Won't be petting her for a few months lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Anyone want a RigRat?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> Moon is now a walking buck rag :lol:


Yeah Clarice is back in heat today... 8 days later :hair: What the heck?!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Anyone want a RigRat?


I'll take it ! :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yeah Clarice is back in heat today... 8 days later :hair: What the heck?!


Well...Moon better not come back in heat :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need some really greasy food and a long nap...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That pup is not blue enough Lacie :lol: I want a blue one!!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well tough luck! I don't have any blue ones right now! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

One of these days...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

Well, Niko is officially for sale and we're breeding Beth.

If anyone is looking for an Alpine in NC, here's her post. http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f189/adga-registered-alpine-doe-172714


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why are you selling her?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

By the way, I can't tell when Beth is in heat at all. Would lute work to bring her into heat before we take her to be bred or should it always be combined with something else?


----------



## ariella42

She's just too aggressive with our timid, nervous "minis." I think she started pushing them around and realized they wouldn't fight back, so it's just gotten worse.


----------



## ariella42

I'd really like to keep her until spring at least, but we don't have separate shelters for them, and Beth is terrified to be in the shelter at the same time as Niko unless I'm right there.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw that's terrible... Poor little mini's


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ariella42 said:


> By the way, I can't tell when Beth is in heat at all. Would lute work to bring her into heat before we take her to be bred or should it always be combined with something else?


Lute can work if the timing is right. Just that a lot of the time they are not at the right stage to release viable eggs, so it just brings them into heat, but they don't ovulate = no conception.
If you can get 2cc of cystorelin/factrel (same thing different names) from the vet it'll work with the lute. Shouldn't cost more than $10


----------



## ariella42

Thanks, Lacie! I'll call the vet tomorrow


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep  So what you're going to want to do is give the lute, she should be in heat in about 36hrs from the shot. When she is in standing heat, let the buck breed her a couple times, pull her out of the pen, or put the buck back, and give her 1cc of the cystorelin (you can leave her with the buck if you want) and give the other cc 24hrs from the last one.


----------



## ariella42

Okay, I'm going to save that somewhere so I won't forget. I wish we could do it this weekend, but my friend from NYC is coming in and I doubt she's up for participating in a goat breeding :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh and just to be sure, both need to be deep IM injections.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I want that pup Lacie!! <3


----------



## ariella42

Oh, and we're breeding Beth to the same mini Nubian buckling she was bred to last year. If we get another one of these, we might have trouble selling her


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

awe!!


----------



## ariella42

I was hoping to get less airplane eared babies, but Martha's such a sweetheart, I don't think I could resist a mini-Martha.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So cute!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did all of her kids come out with those ears? When I bought my first Nubian I was planning to do mini's but before I even picked her up I decided I washed big goats! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It would be easy enough to set their ears to hang down when they're new.


----------



## ariella42

Yeah, they both got the ears. I started with minis because my husband liked the idea of smaller goats who couldn't jump a fence. Then we got Beth, who's the same size as a small full-sized Nubian doe :lol:


----------



## ariella42

goathiker said:


> It would be easy enough to set their ears to hang down when they're new.


How would we do that?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

After looking for foundation stock I decided it would be harder to do mini's since I wanted to start my own


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

My mini nubian buck can jump like a gazelle, he can jump much better and higher than my full sized nubians.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, my full size goats are too big and bulky to jump.. My doe pen only has 4 ft fences


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I feel dizzy 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

What's wrong, Dee?


----------



## goathiker

you would roll gauze around a small tube, like 1/2 inch PVC, a bit longer than their ears. Put it inside lengthwise from top to bottom leaving just enough room at the top to allow them to hang straight down. Use medical tape around the ear to keep it in place. Then hand a 1/2 ounce fishing sinker off the bottom of the tube to keep them down. You'd need to change it out as they grew and increase the weight as they get stronger. Keep it there until the cartilage was set at about 4 to 6 months old.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ariella42 said:


> What's wrong, Dee?


Just partied too hard.. I'm still paying the price....

Here are the mini Nubians that I boarded for my friend, the male is the more white one, he was so sweet!















Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill, that doesn't sound easy.. It sounds like 6 months of taping ears! Way easier said then done! Especially with goats... We used to do it to dogs at work.. So time consuming and uncomfortable for the pup


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh Jill, my PM was about the CAE tests.. I'm freaking out a bit and the breeder I got the buck from made me more scared...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

I've definitely been there with the over-partying, so I feel your pain.

I like the idea of bringing their ears down, but I think it probably would be a bit much for us to pull off.


----------



## goathiker

I found it, I'm waiting for an e-mail from Chuck. The developer of the CAE test.


----------



## goathiker

What if you just wrapped the ears down around their head and wrapped gauze over the top to hold them down?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> I found it, I'm waiting for an e-mail from Chuck. The developer of the CAE test.


Wow cool! Thanx! The breeder told me to separate the marginal goats.. But I can't.. And I figure they have already been together this long right?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

That might be an option, Jill. We'll have to see how the kids come out.


----------



## goathiker

Want to hear something cool? 

Chuck is in the testing phase of a home CAE test. You'll put a drop of blood into a solution and add another solution to it and see what color it turns. You'll be able to just prick an ear for a blood drop.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That would be awesome!! I would definitely buy those!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

There's no need to separate unless they are bleeding on each other.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nope they are not. My buckling broke his left scur off but it didn't bleed and his test was negetive


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens

A home test for CAE would be awesome.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Red neck hand warmers! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha poor goat, you are milking her with cold hands??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Well put them in my hot udder wash and take them out it's pretty cold! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So Jill, how is a goat descended? I thought they had scent glands in many places?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

My vet burns and breaks off the horn bud, then he takes a spoon thing and scrapes the glands out from under the skin and then burns the skin back to the head. It heals up real quick too the way he does it. 

They do have smaller scent glands other places but, the main ones are on the head.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Eddie wants to be a buck... He put his face in the bucks pee stream yesterday... Now they are both gross...

I wonder if my vet knows how to do that


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goathiker said:


> Want to hear something cool?
> 
> Chuck is in the testing phase of a home CAE test. You'll put a drop of blood into a solution and add another solution to it and see what color it turns. You'll be able to just prick an ear for a blood drop.


Sounds like pullorum testing for chickens! I would love to see this happen!


----------



## goathiker

I don't know, this guy is an old dairy vet plus, he actually studied goats back in college. He's really good with everything like that. He was so happy that I'm switching to LaManchas from Alpines :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't think I would like to deal with lamancha ears.. The Bly ones I have ever seen in person were when I went to redwood hills but they dont look easy to clean, and I can't imagine the goats like it..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I never clean their ears. Just make sure their hay rack is never above their head where stuff will fall into them. On the rare occasion it does need done, they LOVE it. It scratches the inside of their ears for them.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My goats don't like their big floppy ears touched :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> Want to hear something cool?
> 
> Chuck is in the testing phase of a home CAE test. You'll put a drop of blood into a solution and add another solution to it and see what color it turns. You'll be able to just prick an ear for a blood drop.


Awesome!


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> Want to hear something cool?
> 
> Chuck is in the testing phase of a home CAE test. You'll put a drop of blood into a solution and add another solution to it and see what color it turns. You'll be able to just prick an ear for a blood drop.


Very cool! Does he want some test subjects? You know....people from the general public to try it out on their goats to make sure it works? :wink:


----------



## goathiker

I'll see what's going on with it.


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> I don't know, this guy is an old dairy vet plus, he actually studied goats back in college. He's really good with everything like that. He was so happy that I'm switching to LaManchas from Alpines :lol:


Why? Is it something he doesn't like about Alpines, or something he does like about LaManchas? And what does he have to say about Saanens or Sables? Just curious.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I wish I wasn't such a procrastinator...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Same here :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Because LaManchas are tough, good browsers, live well on little, etc. He admires the breed.


----------



## goathiker

Hey Lacie, what would be the danger of breeding a Mastiff at age 5 for the first time?


----------



## glndg

Aha! Good to know. You rarely hear anything bad about them.


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> Hey Lacie, what would be the danger of breeding a Mastiff at age 5 for the first time?


It's vey dangerous unless you give all the pups away to Goat Spotters.


----------



## ThreeHavens

goathiker said:


> Because LaManchas are tough, good browsers, live well on little, etc. He admires the breed.


I'm so excited about adding one to my herd next year.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That is so cool Jill! If he did a home test that would be amazing!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LaManchas are awesome!! I LOVE them!!  can't be without them  they've stollen the heart of all my family members  

So, just watched God's Not Dead, was pretty good! A little drawn out... But an awesome message and good movie overall


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That was a good movie

I still like my Nubians 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Nubians are great too, Dee. They all have their place.:hug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My alpine x is awesome! So I definitely wouldn't mind having another alpine if I ever got the chance to get a good one


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> My alpine x is awesome! So I definitely wouldn't mind having another alpine if I ever got the chance to get a good one
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


You live in the same state as Lacie, you should buy one from her :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacies goats are expensive! I'm waiting for her to need to get rid of one 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lacies goats are expensive! I'm waiting for her to need to get rid of one
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yeah, but they're soooooooooooo pretty


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol ya but I don't have any money! :lol: my goats eat it all


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I would have _given_ you mine just to get them out of here :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol what was so bad abou them?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Hey Lacie, what would be the danger of breeding a Mastiff at age 5 for the first time?


Might have issues opening the pelvis to deliver them, and not have a lot of tone in the uterus. So I would just watch her closely, as mastiff breeds are notorious for having whelping troubles. 
But I've known breeders who show and only breed once they have a title, and that can be several years. Sometimes their first litter was at 6-7 years old and they were fine. Oldest female I had on a first whelp was 4, and she did great.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So I've must have aged considerably in the past couple weeks! :lol: I kept wondering why they would say one price then change it when I got to the window... finally looked at the receipt tonight. I shouldn't be getting that discount for another 13 years! :lol: I feel really old right now  :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey I've been there! :lol: maybe they just wanted to give you a discount?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I have a drive thru lady that just likes me because I am nice to her, she gives me a discount or takes a coupon price off or something every time I go through. Sometimes her creative billing saves me almost two dollars from what I was originally told at the speaker.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't even know the people there :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well maybe she just felt generous? Better than the greedy guy at jamba juice who charged me $10 for a $6 smoothie then didn't give me a real receipt so I didn't have proof!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm just going to go ahead and say I look really old lately :lol: 

Oh! Like the one guy at the feed store that I hate! Overcharges for everything! :hair:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It really made me upset... I wanted to call the manager or something but like I said, no receipt no proof..

This hangover really threw off my day.. I still feel like poo and I have literally done nothing all day but feed the animals..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Lacie that is way to funny :slapfloor: Sorry guys, but I will never be a Lamancha person. Its just... The ears...  the babies are cute though  

Skyla, have you been converted to a Nubian lady yet??? Seriously though, how much do you love them? They're awesome, am I right?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! Big ears!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> It really made me upset... I wanted to call the manager or something but like I said, no receipt no proof..
> 
> This hangover really threw off my day.. I still feel like poo and I have literally done nothing all day but feed the animals..


You know what fixes a hangover? More alcohol :slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:lol: could barely move, let alone keep sipping on a beer! I finally got out of bed around 10 then took a nap from 1-3:30 then still did nothing... I think a good night sleep will fix me right up


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Next time you go party take a couple aspirin and drink a huge glass of water before you go to bed. It makes a big difference.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I know a guy that can't function unless he's drunk. I had him build a tack room for my saddles and stuff years back, the only payment he would take was beer because "that's all he was gonna buy with the money anyway" at least he's honest :lol: When you thought he couldn't drink anymore, off when his buddy for another beer run.
I swear as soon as he wakes up and opens his eyes, there's a beer can that's being opened :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My old vet used to put a cc of banamine in some orange juice for his hangovers, seemed to work for him.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm just glad I didn't walk home.. I almost did! It's only just over a mile but I would have passed out in the middle of the road...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Lacie that is way to funny :slapfloor: Sorry guys, but I will never be a Lamancha person. Its just... The ears...  the babies are cute though
> 
> Skyla, have you been converted to a Nubian lady yet??? Seriously though, how much do you love them? They're awesome, am I right?


Well, I love the ones I have and all.... But LaManchas are still number 1  sorry lol


----------



## mayia97420

I agree, Lamanchas are #1


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sigh... I guess I will never know what it's like to have the #1 breed... I just don't think they would get along with my long ears! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The time change really threw me off... I really dislike DST.... I'm ready way earlier than I need to be, I could have slept in!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I got up earlier today! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

I vote Nubian as #1...and Saanen/sables as #2 

But LaManchas are definitley before Alpines!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Got Hallie and peep together now!  now, just Ellie and the two kids  but I'm not worried if the kids get bred next month


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Well, I love the ones I have and all.... But LaManchas are still number 1  sorry lol


Aw skyla, how could you? I'm going to have to convert you...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:laugh: hehe! Good luck


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Woot! Ellie's bred too!  yay!!  I sure hope they all settle!! Now, just Sassy and Juby and won't be till late this month or next month that I breed them


----------



## NyGoatMom

Y'all make it sound so easy.....lol...I keep putting the buck in during the day...haven't seen a thing....sigh....I'll be watching udders again :/


----------



## goathiker

I'll be there with you. I put my buck in the doe pen 2 months ago. It doesn't really bother me not to have exact dates.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi :wave:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Hello


----------



## NyGoatMom

haha Jill! I just can't stand around waiting...I get impatient when it's cold! I figure he'll do it or won't....he is tongue flagging and has put his cologne on :lol:...so he is able as far as I can tell....he's been in with them for 3 days and at night I take him out and stall him so he can get the probiotics, dimethox,biomicyn and a rest~ Although he seems to be pretty mellow....he tries and then when they run he just goes back to eating....
Maybe it's the sable....he is really mellow...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Howdy :cowboy:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How's it goin?? I didn't have to go to jury duty today but I have to call back at 5 to see if I go in tomorrow..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ugh.....never been to jury duty myself...


----------



## NyGoatMom

So Jill, you leave the buck in for how long?


----------



## goathiker

I had Federal jury duty the night Pres. Bush was elected. Portland is all Liberal. The people were protesting and naked women were running up and down 5th street with the cops chasing them. I'm not sure how that was supposed to change the election though ???
It was quite an interesting experience for this small town rural raised girl.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I haven't done jury duty before either..

I think by the time I let my buck with my doe he will be so ready he will get his job done quickly 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sheesh.....what a sight that had to be!

Seems my buck is ready but the girls think I brought them home a loser...lol...they looked at me when I first put him in there like.."Seriously? _Him??_ But....look at his horns! And the hair is so unkempt!" :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I'm going to take him out this week. He's decided that all the food is his :lol: The girls will let me know if he missed one but, I'm pretty sure they should all be settled by now.


----------



## NyGoatMom

This has been one of the hardest things for me...is telling when they are bred. Guess I need to pay more attention to heat behavior.....I take the easy way out and throw a buck in there for a month or so...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They are mad because he doesn't stink good enough haha! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, I know what you mean about taking over~the girls were less than impressed that he waltzed right into their barn and took over the manger :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

That could be too! His stink isn't too bad but he's only a year and 5 months old....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My boy is pretty stinky now! So I think temper should like him 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Dex has this high pitched hooting sound that can be heard for 10 miles. I haven't heard it for a couple weeks so, I think we're good.


----------



## NyGoatMom

What does he hoot for? The girls? :lol:

Stinky bucks get all the attention...Temper should send him this way when she's done with him


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh my.. I hope Obsidian doesn't get noisy when he starts breeding.....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It's a frustration hoot. He does the same thing when the big boys take his food. It's pretty funny considering his baa sounds like a newborn kid kid still.


----------



## NyGoatMom

LOL....that must be funny! You should record it Jill!


----------



## goathiker

I'm really curious to see if I'm going to get any color or if he's going to throw nothing but white.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah...I am curious too what I'll get. My last buck,Dallas, threw brown w/black&white, black w white socks, and a reddish tan color....and he was none of the above...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hoping this sable will throw color for my saanen girl....


----------



## goathiker

Guinen should be due the third week of January so, not too much longer to wait.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oooo, that's so cold here.....I try to get early March kids...be nice if I was comfortable with January kids...then the meat boys would be big enough by fall...we're holding two over for spring to gain size...


----------



## goathiker

It's mostly just wet here. Even if it does drop down it's never more than -10 below and not for long, plus my barn is dry and warm with heat lights. I suppose that's relative but, living in Alaska changes how cold cold is, :lol: It helps that I'm here all day too. As long as the kids get dry before you leave them, they do well. The worst part is hauling warm water out.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yup...I hate hauling water out....my son does most of the water hauling in winter, so I can't complain!
You lived in Alaska?


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, we living in the interior for 2 years. It averaged -30 to -70 in the winter. It was an interesting way to live for sure.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I can't even imagine -70....Omgosh that must be so cold! Is it at least a dry cold?


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, it's a very dry cold. It will freeze all the moisture in your lungs if you go out without your face covered. You wouldn't think of it but, propane quits running at -40 and gasoline freezes at -50. That was the cut off for school, when they couldn't run the bus. Then 3 months of light and 3 months of dark. In the winter the sun would rise, make a tiny circle for an hour and go back down. It would be like twilight for that hour. On 4th of July we bought the kids fireworks that exploded little parachute men everywhere instead of colored sparks. 

Once a week we went to the laundramat in town and washed clothes, took our baths, and filled our water barrels. Potatoes were $6 for 10 lbs. We ate black bear, Caribou, and Moose with a lot of rice.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sounds like a different planet.....I'd be ok with everything but the 3 months of dark and more than -30 is too much for me............


----------



## goathiker

I'm glad we did it. It was a different life but, in no way a bad life. The kids still talk about it. 

One thing that was funny is that the kids were taught survival and gathering edible plants in school. The kids up there would graze constantly. Oregon has much of the same plant life so, they brought the habit back home with them. :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Speaking of coldness...it's snowing here :sigh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That sure does sound really cool Jill! Just far too cold for me!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

What a great experience  What type of plants did they "graze" on?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Colorado~ I don't like these words you speak....s.n.o.w.i.n.g. :angry:


----------



## COgoatLover25

NyGoatMom said:


> Colorado~ I don't like these words you speak....s.n.o.w.i.n.g. :angry:


Neither do I but...it's happening here


----------



## goathiker

Uh, wild cranberries and blueberries, pine tips, huckleberries and leaves, rose leaves, Chess, Mallow. Here we have Strawberries instead of Cranberries. Most everything else is the same. 

Skyla, you do freeze your first winter for a couple months, but your body adapts. You start eating like 6'4" truck driver and your motabalism goes off the charts fast. You have incredible energy and you stay warm.


----------



## goathiker

My son says it's snowing in Illinois too.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well, if it's snowing in CO and Ill I guess I can't complain!

It's nice your kids carried that knowledge away with them from living there....do you guys ever visit Alaska for vacation?


----------



## goathiker

No, we haven't gone back. It's different now the political temper has changed 180*.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah besides, how can you go there when you have to make the rendezvous? 
That must be fun....all the goat peeps!


----------



## goathiker

It's usually stressful and fun all at once. This year we are going to go to Nationals instead. Rendy is in Montana near Yellowstone. Besides the expense of travelling that far with goats, I'm not thrilled with the idea of going where the roads are melting from volcanic activity. With my luck...


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: Yeah, maybe you'd better go elsewhere......

Say, how's that buckling that got dropped at your house?


----------



## goathiker

He looks like a beach ball. He's strong though. As soon as we get his tummy used to food I think he'll be alright.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Think he's bloated from worms? My buck has that bloated look too....but I hit him with everything....he should be good. He got valbazen for 3 days, safeguard 1cc per 7 lbs and ivomec SQ for 5, dimethox 40%(he has 2 treatments left) and I am doing a round of Biomicyn for his snotty nose and cough he had(not bad just covering my bases)...But I have no idea about cae/cl...hoping to get the whole herd tested next year for sure.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, he has Tapeworms. I'm going slow on removing them to not shock his system too much. He's getting Panacur and Sulmet right now. I'll give him a break and then do the Valbazen. 

Once that has cleared Kat (Fir Meadows) has worked up a course for him so he'll be getting D-worm A, D-worm MLL, God's Greens, and GI soother.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Question about tapes.....if they had them...do you always see them coming out? I saw one pic online that was super nasty with a tape hanging like a foot or more from a goats behind  or is it possible to not see it?


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, that happens when you detach the whole worm at once. The way I'm doing it they come out in much smaller segments.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hmm...so maybe my two boys I thought might have them, didn't..

just finished chores...so much nicer in the evenings now that I am only milking one...


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I'm letting everyone dry off till I get my new milk room done.


----------



## NyGoatMom

You're building a milk room? Cool! I milk in my garage...I have stalls in there too...so much for DH's stuff!


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, sort of. It's going to be a little 7 x 7 room in between the doe pen and Dexter's stall. It's going to have Burlap stapled up the walls to the bottom of the storage loft to keep the dust out and a tile floor so I can mop.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nice....how many does do you usually milk?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Skyla, you do freeze your first winter for a couple months, but your body adapts. You start eating like 6'4" truck driver and your motabalism goes off the charts fast. You have incredible energy and you stay warm.


I would imagine so!! Haha!

Hmm.. That is interesting, but makes sense!  
I would love to visit one day  just not live there lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

This weekend we're going to get supplies for the goat barn  We're thinking a 20x30 onder:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> This weekend we're going to get supplies for the goat barn  We're thinking a 20x30 onder:


Your building me a barn?! How nice of you Lacie!! Perfect size too!   :laugh:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nice Lacie!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Poor Pebby still doesn't have any winter fuzz yet..  she's not seeming cold so I guess she's fine.. But it's weird!


----------



## NyGoatMom

The buck I just got is lacking in undercoat....I worry he's gonna freeze


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Your building me a barn?! How nice of you Lacie!! Perfect size too!   :laugh:


You already have a place to milk! :lol:

I can't wait! It's been 17 years since I had barns! :shocked:


----------



## Emzi00

Need any help building it Lacie? I'll gladly skip school to help.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah but it's getting cramped!! :lol:

Wow! That's a long time!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NyGoatMom said:


> The buck I just got is lacking in undercoat....I worry he's gonna freeze


Same here.. But, I'm sure it will come in soon enough.. I always have one that comes in late and makes me worry! Lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

17 years? You are gonna love it!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Child labor? Why yes, do come help! :lol: 

Yeah, went from 4 barns to none when we moved!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well, my buck is new to me...and has hair loss......maybe I can send himto Bosley's


----------



## NyGoatMom

That had to suck...from 4 to none? What'd you do, build small shelters?


----------



## goathiker

My barn keeps getting longer. It's 12 x 32 right now. I need to start building out the other direction.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I can't wait. When I have to milk in the rain, I race them to the stand and take my jacket off and throw it on them so they don't get all wet and get sick, sucks to milk in the rain :lol:
And it'd be nice to have a place for them to kid besides my front porch :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

12 x 32? Yeah, time to go the other way 

Lacie...where do they sleep? In your parlor? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NyGoatMom said:


> That had to suck...from 4 to none? What'd you do, build small shelters?


I had two goat barns with hay storage space, one cow barn and one for the horses at my old house. Moved down here and had to slap together some crappy shelters and that was that :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh gosh, Roo just swan dived in the middle of me :lol: she weighs a whole 30lbs now :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, I have no barn...my chickens and ducks have large coops...the girls have an 8 x 7 shed and the boys have a 3 sided shelter made from pallets, plywood and tarps....they get a new shelter next year..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Eww, I just got puked on...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NyGoatMom said:


> Well, my buck is new to me...and has hair loss......maybe I can send himto Bosley's


Awe  poor baby! I'm sure you will fix him up quick! 
Lol


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Jill you just made Meg and I laugh! That was funny how you said that! Yup time to build the other direction! More space! How fun! We have a 36X36 and I love that size....perfect for us. Have a room for feed and a space for hay the rest is open. It works well.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Go Roo! 

I have stalls we built in my garage and a rabbit pen...I also milk in there...


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

ugh yuck puke....my favorite thing ugh.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Gotta love ol cats then...they always puke!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, now that I got the puke off me, I'm gonna go milk real quick


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Cats aren't something we will ever have....some of my fam and extended fam are allergic to them. And....I don't like their poo in my flower beds. lol. So not a fan of cats....puke would be another reason. lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No I hate cats :lol: not sure but Roo might have been the cause of the puke. She may have landed on the little dog I had in my lap :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

That would be reason to puke...being dive bombed on! lol


----------



## goathiker

No refried beans for dinner...check.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Uck!  

On that note...gonna go check Netflix


----------



## goathiker

My barn will end up to be 24 x 32. I had to wait and see what kind of new neighbors moves in. 

Since their first load was a jacked up non running 4 x 4 with the bed full of parts off the truck, I think we're good.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> My barn will end up to be 24 x 32. I had to wait and see what kind of new neighbors moves in.
> 
> Since their first load was a jacked up non running 4 x 4 with the bed full of parts off the truck, I think we're good.


:ROFL:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

They planted it firmly on the front lawn too. No driveway parking for them.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:wave: just popping in  We won the first game of districts, on to the semi finals on Wednesday!  Night y'all


----------



## goathiker

Good Job G'Night Sarah.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Wow sounds like interesting neighbors! All mine park in their garages I think? lol. But we are in the country!


----------



## goathiker

We are too kind of. It's grow a bit in the last 20 years. The big thing here is the mud derbies so, jacked up 4 x 4's are pretty common. Most places have 4 or more rigs in their yards.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> We are too kind of. It's grow a bit in the last 20 years. The big thing here is the mud derbies so, jacked up 4 x 4's are pretty common. Most places have 4 or more rigs in their yards.


Sounds a lot like here! :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The other day I tied up Eddie to put meds on his fur-less areas and the buckling started mounting him! It happened a few times before I could get close enough to unlatch him because they were running back and forth around the pole and Eddie has huge horns so I woulda got hurt it I jumped in... So big bad Eddie was embarrassed and when I finally got to let him off he put that little buck in his place!

It was really weird because he has never done that before and I tie Eddie every night to grain them both so he doesn't eat the bucks grain.. I think the little guy saw that I was struggling with applying the meds (Eddie hates his tail touched..) so he came to "help" me :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I don't mind really, with all the loud rigs and the shooting I have bomb proof pack goats anyway.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> I don't mind really, with all the loud rigs and the shooting I have bomb proof pack goats anyway.


Ya, my doe pen is literally right next to the 4 wheel course! The girls are used to it

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yep, they'll get used to anything as long as it doesn't hurt them. 

Poor Pup is going to have his surgery this month. He doesn't know what's coming. The nice thing is that he can go live in the warm barn stall with his mom once he heals up.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is he getting castrated??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yep. I was just waiting for the flies to die off. Two of my birds got fly blown this year so, I wasn't going to chance him.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw poor pup! I wish him a speedy recovery!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

That is interesting Jill. We don't have anything like that here that I am aware of anyway. Quiet neighbors that almost all have been here for many years.


----------



## goathiker

It didn't seem to bother his brother too much. The vet knocks them down real nice and sews them back up so there's no open wound. Nacoma was up eating in 4 hours. Then he will be on his way to his great career as Bean's partner packer. He's already done quite a few hikes this summer.


----------



## goathiker

We seem to be a mix of red necks and want to be homesteaders out here. Everyone makes some noise. It works for us and you never feel like you're all alone anyway. People keep their dogs and their kids under control and everyone stays out of your business.


----------



## goathiker

Well, except for miss nosy down the street :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

We can hear neighbors from miles away just because where we are located in the valley.. I wish my neighbors down the road inn both directions didn't get sheep or goats because they always sound like they are dying and it makes me think it my goats! I don't mind the noise T all, it just scares me when I first hear it..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

We're in a valley too. My daughter lives across the river on the other side of the valley and she can hear our dogs bark from her house. :lol: 
This summer someone up the road got something that baas. I kept running out to count my goats when it would start up. There's a couple places with goats, a horse across the road, Llamas down the street a few places, 57,000 dogs, the usual.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Dogs barking and horse noises don't bother me, we don't really have anything big enough to take a horse down and my dogs are inside most of the time when I'm inside so it's really just the goat shreeks that get me going :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It's all quiet after dark anyway. 

So what are you up to tonight?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Actually, I'm already in bed... I had a rough day... We were super busy all day then in the afternoon a kitty came in, allegedly she started the fight with the puppy.. But the puppy was half rot half lab so guess who won.. After a few hours of trying to stabilize her she died in my hands profusely bleeding from the mouth and nose... I guess it just took a lot out of me..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I knew she wasn't going to make it the second I saw her... We tried our best anyway... I'm pretty sure the particles coming out her nose were brain matter since she was completely incoherent and he right eye was bulging out of her head...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, that's always sad.


----------



## glndg

Sorry, Dee. That's terrible.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't like that part of my job.. It isn't as hard when I don't know the patient, but it's still not easy.. 2 weeks ago I had to go through this with a kitty we had been treating for an eye problem and the owner accidentally ran her over with the car.... She wasn't in good shape and we had to put her down... Sometimes my job just sucks..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But the kitty today was really graphic... She was thrashing while I was holding her because she was filling with blood and couldnt breathe... It was really hard for me to watch but since all her reflexes in Her eyes and toes were gone I was just praying that she was brain dead and didn't feel anything that was going on..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

That's part of why I never became a vet. I didn't want to be anyway but boy, that's all my parents would hear of


----------



## goathiker

Once something is mortally injured they usually are so out of it they don't feel pain.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wanted to be a vet.. Then later decided it was too much school.. Now I just get to do all the vets dirty work...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I wanted to be an Anthropologist. Dad would only pay for college if I became a vet. Looking back now, I should have taken the deal, changed my major, and not told them :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Once something is mortally injured they usually are so out of it they don't feel pain.


Sadly, that makes me feel better... Tinkerbell was not coherent the whole time she was in our care... She was staring off in to nowhere and completely non responsive..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> I wanted to be an Anthropologist. Dad would only pay for college if I became a vet. Looking back now, I should have taken the deal, changed my major, and not told them :lol:


:lol: if only we knew how to play the system at the right times!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I was strangled once as a kid. It was kind of a flash here and there of seeing and a sense of wondering what was going on but, nothing like fear or pain.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Lol...sounds like great neighbors though! That is good! We have great neighbors for the most part too.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Bleeding out isn't painful, and shock blocks a lot of pain so it probably wasn't too bad for the cat. 

My youngest daughter is going to be a vet, mainly for livestock. I don't think she'll have a problem when it comes to having to put something down, or when there is nothing that can be done kind of situations.


----------



## goathiker

HappyCaliGoats said:


> :lol: if only we knew how to play the system at the right times!


Yeah, really


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> I wanted to be an Anthropologist. Dad would only pay for college if I became a vet. Looking back now, I should have taken the deal, changed my major, and not told them :lol:


Anthropology would have been a good major.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Wow Dee that sounds like a horrible day, sorry to hear that!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Bleeding out isn't painful, and shock blocks a lot of pain so it probably wasn't too bad for the cat.
> 
> My youngest daughter is going to be a vet, mainly for livestock. I don't think she'll have a problem when it comes to having to put something down, or when there is nothing that can be done kind of situations.


I don't have a problem putting them down when it's time.. But my boss tried to save this cat even though she clearly wasn't going to make it.... So she had to die drowning on her own blood...

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night all.. I can't keep my eyes open any more..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Dee :wave:


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Dee.


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I don't have a problem putting them down when it's time.. But my boss tried to save this cat even though she clearly wasn't going to make it.... So she had to die drowning on her own blood...
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


That's too bad. It does like she just needed to be put down ASAP.


----------



## glndg

Night Dee.


----------



## glndg

I've been thinking it's getting a little cold at night. Then I think of Alaska.


----------



## glndg

Night!


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Vicki


----------



## Scottyhorse

First night of the new 4-H club for the goats went well  First thing I heard someone say (more like whisper) was something along the lines of "I think that girl's with Levi" or "Is that the girl that was with Levi?" or something like that. :lol: :roll: Should have just said "_Yes, _I am _that girl_." That would have given them an interesting first impression of me :lol: I don't think I was supposed to hear what they said :roll:


----------



## goathiker

:lol: Just turn around and say Why does that annoy you? 

Good that the club went well. Did the kids seem nice enough?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Morning!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Morning!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm happy to go to work today because I don't have jury duty! I have to call this afternoon to see if I'm being called in but so far I haven't been and I'm glad I get to go make money even though it isn't very much :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Morning! ( I know I'm late but still  ):lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Now that we had a time change you are way later than me! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh shush :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

This time change has really messed me up. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Dee you need a website..


----------



## COgoatLover25

I hate time changes :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> I hate time changes :lol:





Emzi00 said:


> This time change has really messed me up. :lol:


Are y'all making fun of me??

Yes Emma, I need a website, but I need a computer :lol: actually I started a website but couldn't get farther than the name due to lack of computer..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Could you use a library computer?


----------



## Emzi00

I'll make the website for you Dee, I have a computer.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It would be great to have a web designer, and Skyla said she would do it too but I made my password the same as everything else I have so I can't really give my pw put :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I gotta go to work, I'll probably be back on soon, I don't think it's too busy today


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Change the password then. :lol: 

See ya. :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Lindsey go critique some goats..


----------



## COgoatLover25

Fine


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I can't change anything without a computer 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya lindsey! Do temper so I can post my buck!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> :lol: Just turn around and say Why does that annoy you?
> 
> Good that the club went well. Did the kids seem nice enough?


:lol:

Yeah, I guess so. I'll have to give it another meeting or two. There's only one other kid my age, all the rest are younger. So, that kinda stinks. But, we'll see. I have to give it more time I think.


----------



## goatygirl

Too bad you don't live around NH then you could join my mom's club.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Lindsey go critique some goats..


I need to learn how to do that. I forgot everything Lacie told me


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm very cold! :snow:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm very cold! :snow:


I hurt


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's no good


----------



## Scottyhorse

okay, so time for some opinions! I found this buck for sale thru facebook. He looks nice, and that picture was at 1 month old. Though I don't like his sire's rump. Both dam and sire are yearlings, so they are a bit hard to judge... But I like most of what I see. Plus, he is blue eyed  I really like his dam though, for a FF she looks very very promising. But I know what you guys think about keeping bucks out of FF's... She is willing to trade though, so that would be cool. Cause I am saving all the money I can right now :lol:

Here is his link:
http://www.dairymeadowfarms.com/#!organic_gardening/cjg9
His name is Copper.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Also, remember the very first buck I posted? The one we decided was lacking capacity and brisket? He is only 8-10 months old in the picture... Would he have gained capacity and brisket by now? I think he is two years old.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> okay, so time for some opinions! I found this buck for sale thru facebook. He looks nice, and that picture was at 1 month old. Though I don't like his sire's rump. Both dam and sire are yearlings, so they are a bit hard to judge... But I like most of what I see. Plus, he is blue eyed  I really like his dam though, for a FF she looks very very promising. But I know what you guys think about keeping bucks out of FF's... She is willing to trade though, so that would be cool. Cause I am saving all the money I can right now :lol:
> 
> Here is his link:
> http://www.dairymeadowfarms.com/#!organic_gardening/cjg9
> His name is Copper.


He's a nice looking boy  there's two does under him.. Which one is his dam?


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> He's a nice looking boy  there's two does under him.. Which one is his dam?


The first one is his dam


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's what I figured  she's pretty  but I can't tell anything Of her udder from it...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Link to his sire's dam 3rd one down
http://www.homesteadersway.com/saffronstormyfreya.htm


----------



## NubianFan

Oh guys.....


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's what I figured  she's pretty  but I can't tell anything Of her udder from it...


When I hear back from the breeder I am going to ask for other pictures of her udder..


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> Oh guys.....


Yeeees?


----------



## NubianFan

Have you ever had something you really wanted finally come true but the timing be all wrong.... I am literally sick to my stomach about it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Uh oh, what happened?


----------



## NubianFan

It isn't crush related at all.


----------



## NubianFan

There is this house, that I have admired for a while. Gorgeous house, nice neighborhood I have pointed it out to my mom and daughter and said "now that house I love, but of course it isn't for sale" Well it is up for auction in early december..... And I have no way to get enough money by then to buy it. It will probably sell for a song, but right now I can't even sing.... I am so sick about it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Maybe you will win the lotto by then??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Can you get a loan, or financing on it?


----------



## NubianFan

I doubt it Lacie, they denied me for a loan in August. It just isn't good timing. I am sitting here trying to formulate a plan. It sold last for less than $30,000 but I only have $6000 I can get my hands on quickly. I just don't have any idea how to raise 20 to 30 thousand in a little over a month.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Man, day after tomorrow I find out how much it's gonna cost to take one of my teeth out, I just know it's going to be really expensive


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> I doubt it Lacie, they denied me for a loan in August. It just isn't good timing. I am sitting here trying to formulate a plan. It sold last for less than $30,000 but I only have $6000 I can get my hands on quickly. I just don't have any idea how to raise 20 to 30 thousand in a little over a month.


Well if you have a really terrible house, maybe the extreme home makeover people will build you guys a new one?
I've wanted to do that here, because this place isn't really, exactly built right...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I always wanted those people to come to my house! My place isn't even up to code...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, pretty sure the inspector was paid off when he came to this house :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I want either Nicole from Rehab Addict or The Property Brothers to do mine. I like them. I doubt that is happening though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You need an inspector? :lol: my dad and grandpa built this house.. As far as the county knows this structures a stable! We don't even have our own address... :ROFL:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well... yeah, it had to be inspected. My dad built it and he was a contractor - to this day I don't know how he got his license or put a company together. He was the drunkest of drunks and liked to cut as many corners as possible. So the house is weird... not built right, falling to pieces, and in pieces. Half of everything leaks, or doesn't lead to anywhere or work :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh.. Weird.. My grandpa built things that worked, just didn't follow the rules about getting inspections and little things like that..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Although the house is kinda falling apart but that's from termites and water damage :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## mayia97420

My hen hatched 2 black and yellow fuzzy baby chicks. She still has 3 eggs she is setting on.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya how exciting! My chickens have only ever hatched 1 baby, even though she was sitting on 4 eggs and I was positive another was fertile, but she ate that one :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I live in a 60 year old single wide trailer...I win :lol:


----------



## goathiker

My hen still has 7 of the 9 she hatched out.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

We use a large trailer from the 60's-70's as a storage shed :lol: but its about the same size as my house.. Like said my house was stables so it's long and narrow.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Hey, Jill, a person in Oregon has one goat (thinks it's a dog and has dog friends.) It reportedly already got hoof rot this year. Sounds like it is a battle every year. Any suggestions?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Here is some interesting info from a Facebook group I am part of:

*Ken Brown Dvm ‎Goat Vet Corner
*
In keeping with the "no ads" policy (or at least no big ones), I have cut-and-pasted the relevant info on milk replacers written by Philip Wesley Whitley Dvm

He wrote:

I had a good question recently on goat milk replacers and my thoughts on using them vs. whole cows milk.
Here was my reply and please I ask for all DVMs to chime in and let me know your thoughts as well.

Question:
Sorry to bother you but I have a quick question I have three bottle baby goats two are two weeks old and one is a week old I have been using manna pro goat kid milk replacer I was reading an article that said milk replacer is very bad for kid goes to use whole milk from the store was wondering what your opinion on this was here is a link to where I was reading that

My reply:
Here's some issues that people probably encountered and then exaggerated to the statement that all milk replacers kill goats:

1. No milk replacer on the planet meets the energy needs of a neonate. Land-O-Lakes cold front calf replacer with carnitine and Amino acids and 20% fat comes closer than any, but still falls short on the energy. They have a new milk replacer for kids called Doe's match. which gives a higher and less expensive rate of gain than doe milk. It has 25% protein with all milk source, 28% fat with homogenization and some attempt to match the caprine fatty acid profile, and I believe a 10% carbohydrate level. These and other competing replacers are superior to the old ones that had only 18% fat and 20% protein mostly of plant origin.

2. The small volumes that are fed to kids, can lead to mixing errors. Correctly mixed milk replacers already have more sodium per ml than milk. If the owner mixes too much powder, the sodium content can really go high. If there is no access to free water for the kids, as there may not be in some pens, then salt poisoning can develop.

3. Milk replacers are being fed after pasteurized colostrum in order to reduce transmission of CAE virus. or alternatively are being fed to kids where the dam cannot proved sufficient milk or colostrum. Improper pasteurization of colostrum or lack predisposes to septicemia and diarrhea which kills kids.

4. Infrequent feeding (2x daily) of colostrum (versus continuous feeding of milk) can lead to overloaded GI tracts which can initiate malfermentation and bloat and colic.
With proper management, and good feeding practices with early exposure of the kids to a grain mix in order to boost energy intakes, and proper mixing management, milk replacers can be fed successfully to goats.

Dr. Whitley

I would be interested in hearing what you guys think. (Jill, Lacie, Karen and everyone else  )


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have come across certain milk replacers that worked rather well, and some that just about killed everything that ate it. So that's where I think the "milk replacer kills everything" came from, the people who tried one brand and swore against all replacers. 
This year in fact, I used replacer until I sold the buck kids to get more milk. It's key to watch them like a hawk when you start to transition them to a replacer, doesn't matter if you've used it for 100 years, the best replacers can cause issues on certain kids. Just like humans babies, not all formulas agree with every baby.

Mix it correctly, watch them, treat any issue before it becomes a full blown problem, and you should be fine.


----------



## goathiker

I think it's a good thing. Since it allows home grown, up to 4 plants, without need for a license it takes the money out of the hands of the dealers and with luck, gets the growers out of our forest and off our hiking trails. If you want it, grow some or buy it at the liquor store. 
Maybe now they'll be able to open the gates in the forest and let us hike and hunt again.


----------



## goathiker

Wow, that got miss placed :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I've used milk replacers just fine in the past. I think the biggest problem is that people don't address the stomach issues of their kids, feed bottles too far apart, and let their kids get dehydrated.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha, I was really confused for a sec..

I used a milk replacer for Eddie with no issues till he got coccidia from my chicken coop.. When I took him to the vet they said I should buy milk from this breeder in town.. Thus starting my love for Nubians :lol: everything happens for a reason!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> Wow, that got miss placed :lol:


LOl.....And I just edited out the question.:lol::lol: Thought maybe it was too political.:-D


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> I think it's a good thing. Since it allows home grown, up to 4 plants, without need for a license it takes the money out of the hands of the dealers and with luck, gets the growers out of our forest and off our hiking trails. If you want it, grow some or buy it at the liquor store.
> Maybe now they'll be able to open the gates in the forest and let us hike and hunt again.


I think it will make areas much safer. Could be good for the economy as well.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What the heck kind of plants are you talking about growing?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

:slapfloor:


HappyCaliGoats said:


> What the heck kind of plants are you talking about growing?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Marijuana was just legalized in Oregon.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well Dee, what do ya think?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thanks for the input guys. Which do you think is better, milk replacer or whole cows milk/whole cows milk with something(?) mixed in? Just curious what your guys' thoughts are


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

If I could make a comment without worrying that the government was going to read it I would... But I haven't been able to handle that part of God's green earth for many years now


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sydney, I used dumor milk replacer which when people started telling me it killed kids I switched him to goats milk and never used anything else so I'm not too much help here..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

So....what about hoof rot in Oregon? Is it a problem? What do you do?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's funny, I'm pretty sure most people get way more intoxicated on alcohol than marijuana and yet marijuana is still illegal here. Not that I can complain, because I can handle my alcohol but pot doesn't agree with me anymore


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think it's bed time.. Night all!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Night Dee!


----------



## glndg

Scottyhorse said:


> Thanks for the input guys. Which do you think is better, milk replacer or whole cows milk/whole cows milk with something(?) mixed in? Just curious what your guys' thoughts are


Sydney, I haven't a clue!:lol: I was wondering if it would be a good idea to mix replacer with cows milk.


----------



## goathiker

G'night Dee

Ew, Kitzhaber again :GAAH:

Yes hoof rot can be a big problem. They need all their minerals to keep their feet healthy, keep them trimmed so there's no pockets to hold mud. Keep them out from under trees during the wet season as much as possible. Put a floor in your barn and keep it clean and dry inside.


----------



## goathiker

You shouldn't mix milk and replacer because they digest at different rates. I like the whole milk, egg, cream recipe.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I am going to head to bed... maybe I can get up early :lol: :slapfloor: I need extra time to do my school right now, there's soooo much work. I hate it and I really could care less about it most of the time :eyeroll: Buuut, I have to do it.  It's not that I can't do the work, I can easily get straight A's or 1 or 2 B's, I just don't want to and I can't focus and sit there for hours on end. :dazed:


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Sydney


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> G'night Dee
> 
> Ew, Kitzhaber again :GAAH:
> 
> Yes hoof rot can be a big problem. They need all their minerals to keep their feet healthy, keep them trimmed so there's no pockets to hold mud. Keep them out from under trees during the wet season as much as possible. Put a floor in your barn and keep it clean and dry inside.


Thanks. I'll pass that on. I know he trims the hooves, but I didn't ask about minerals. onder:


----------



## glndg

Night, Jill!


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Vicki


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Work work work! I guess I can't complain about my job anymore since I would rather be here getting paid then at jury duty not getting paid... I should be thankful that I have a job!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Darn, I missed the conversation about weed. :lol:


----------



## goathiker

The new neighbors are awesome, perfect. No property line dispute, asked if their truck engines were going to bother the goats if they were parked by their pen, three little kids, mom, and grandparents. I'm happy


----------



## goathiker

Hey Emma, it passed in DC too. :lol: Right in their backyard.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Great new about your neighbors Jill! 

So, I got my buckets and oats today  

Now, I want to feed it twice a day, is it ok for it to sit some? Like if I soak 4 cups, feed her half in the morning and half at night?


----------



## goathiker

Yes, that's fine it will just grow a little more.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Great about the neighbors Jill....always nice to have understanding folks live next door!

Skyla...you do have a nice website!


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> The new neighbors are awesome, perfect. No property line dispute, asked if their truck engines were going to bother the goats if they were parked by their pen, three little kids, mom, and grandparents. I'm happy


Oh that's awesome :applaud:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Yes, that's fine it will just grow a little more.


Ok great  thanks Jill!



NyGoatMom said:


> Skyla...you do have a nice website!


Thank you!


----------



## Scottyhorse

It's always great to have a wheel barrow with 125 # of hay in it fall on you.... Then to find out its tire is flat... But I still had to use it to feed the goats. Took forever :doh:

On another note, I got pics of Copper's dams rear udder. I really like her teats and medial. She needs to fill out in rear udder height, but I have seen some does with FF udders like hers that have awesome udders after their 2nd or 3rd freshenings. She peaked at 2.8 pounds and now is holding at 2.5 with once a day milkings. Is that good for a FF Nigie? I wish she had more height and width in the escutcheon, but I think I am willing to not have that for everything else she has. She has also earned her * in butterfat, and the seller is thinking Copper will become *B next year.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So she's milking about 1/4 a gal. Not too bad, esp where isn't only once a day


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Aren't these the cutest grain bags?! I'm gonna save one and figure out how to make a bag out of it


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hehehe...those are different!

I like the Non-Gmo part!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I thought they were cute 

We got them for $5 a bag as they were close to date I guess at our feed store.. So we grabbed them for our pigs 
It's a lot of corn though! I opened it up and all I could smell was corn!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I didn't know you had pigs  Awesome deal for 5 bucks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah  we got two at the fair back in spet.  
Yah it is! We bought all five bags lol! They had some horse sweet feed too, but I'm broke now so they are fine with this lol!


----------



## ariella42

Today was my third day at my new job, and I really think I'm going to like it  Of course, it will sadly cut down on the amount of time I spend of TGS, but that's a good thing if I'm not bored silly at work.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's great you like your job


----------



## ariella42

And I just heard back from Beth's breeder who has the buck we're going to breed her to. She's fine with Beth staying until she comes into heat and gets bred. Best of all, she's only charging us $25 for it with no additional boarding costs  DH wants to send Niko with her too and make Malpines (Mini Nubian x Alpine) :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow that's great!!! 
Haha!! Those would be cute kids


----------



## ariella42

AND...I just got a phone call about my former supervisor's husband's property. He's interested in selling it and he'd be open to owner financing (we can't get a mortgage right now because of my student loans, even though they're in Income-Based Repayment). It's 7-acres with a ranch-style house halfway between my new workplace and my husband's school/the city my family lives in. We're probably going to see it soon.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That sounds awesome Ariella!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

I'm really excited!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh that's awesome!!


----------



## NubianFan

That's awesome Ariella!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Where's Lacie??

Skyla maybe you can help?? Do you think I should offer to buy Kat?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

If anyone could find any pedigree info on 'Camanna TM Blue Pretty Fox', that would be very helpful


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sydney! Your still here! What do you think?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

LaCie said she had 3 milking stars but idk where she found that information..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I really like her Dee  you know that  lol! If you think she will fit well in your herd, go for it


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well temperance likes to bully her but I think she would make nice kids with my buck!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And if I buy her then I can just breed her to my buck because I won't need to keep a kid


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hello all :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Where's Lacie??
> 
> Skyla maybe you can help?? Do you think I should offer to buy Kat?


I'm kind here :lol:



Scottyhorse said:


> If anyone could find any pedigree info on 'Camanna TM Blue Pretty Fox', that would be very helpful


What info are you looking for?



HappyCaliGoats said:


> LaCie said she had 3 milking stars but idk where she found that information..


Who'd I say that about? Kat?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do you have an opinion Lindsey?

The thing I really don't like about her is her really steep rump.. I LOVE her head/face!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya Lacie, you said Kat has 3 milk stars


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What's her reg. name again? Considering where she's from she probably is a 3 star milker, meaning she is a 3rd generation star volume milker. But I don't remember :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Alize vino Katerina. Is she from a good herd? I'm trying to look them up but my connection sucks right now...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Do you have an opinion Lindsey?
> 
> The thing I really don't like about her is her really steep rump.. I LOVE her head/face!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


If she'll fit into your herd and you like her I'd say go for it as long as she isn't outrageously priced


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, yeah, she's a 4*M. Good lines, I like her moms capacity. Think we've been over this before though onder: :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I told you, she's 800 because that is what she paid for her, but I bet she would let me make payments


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Her dam is really nice...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

We have been over this before Lacie, I think you told me to buy her instead of lease her but that was when I wasn't even considering buying her... Now I'm wondering if it would be better than keeping a kid from her??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Where are you people finding this stuff?? Share with me!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

http://www.lakeshorefarms.com/kaitanna.htm


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, I did tell you to buy her, just because she has so much potential, and I really think she's going to be a really nice looking doe when she's done growing and at her prime. I personally would keep her and a doe out of her, and keep breeding up, up, up.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Where are you people finding this stuff?? Share with me!!


:doh: Geez, Dee, ever hear of google? :lol: All you have to do is google her name, you get her breeders page, the adga nationals, the genetics site, etc :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Sire's dam

http://www.kastdemurs.com/valentine.html


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's pretty! She looks like temperance except with weak rear pasterns, bent knees, and more depth! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I can't keep her kid if I breed her to my buck.. And I can't find her breeders page? Alize?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How does a funky udder like that win best udder?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Well I can't keep her kid if I breed her to my buck.. And I can't find her breeders page? Alize?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


They have a FB page, but it's outdated :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Well I can't keep her kid if I breed her to my buck.. And I can't find her breeders page? Alize?


She freshened at Lakeshore, most likely bought as a kid, is what I meant http://www.lakeshorefarms.com/katerina.htm 
Says right there at the top 4*M


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Their Facebook hasn't been updated since last year..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Well I can't keep her kid if I breed her to my buck.. And I can't find her breeders page? Alize?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Well, then breed her to the Kastdemurs buck and keep a doe out of that breeding


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok so here lies the issue.. She is supposed to come into heat tomorrow or fri or sat. So I have jury duty tomorrow so probably Friday too and I'm supposed to work sat....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee... why can't you keep her kid because it'd be from your buck? That's what outside breedings are for! If everyone did that then obviously I can't keep anything I have/get because they're out of my buck :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ok so here lies the issue.. She is supposed to come into heat tomorrow or fri or sat. So I have jury duty tomorrow so probably Friday too and I'm supposed to work sat....


Well, you're probably not going to be in jury duty all day long. Or just go ahead and breed her to your buck and breed her doe kid to a different buck.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The only buck that is close to me is galaxy's sire. Meli's delights cowboy. I'm not sure if I would want to breed to him, he's nice and all but I just don't know lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well... since Galaxy is his only registered kid... I'd pass on that :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Then you just need to buy another buck! Simple fix


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm headed to bed, night all  :wave:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Then you just need to buy another buck! Simple fix


Then I would have 2 bucks and 3 does! :lol:

Night skyla!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Night Skyla! :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Then get more does too! Easy peasy! Lol! I will have 2 bucks for four does come spring  so it's all the same lol! And I've been tempted by other ND bucks when I only have two ND does! Lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay more goats! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well... since Galaxy is his only registered kid... I'd pass on that :lol:


I am so shocked! I have never looked that up before! Why would people buy from registered stock if they don't want to register them?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think she has been using him since he was a yearling.. I know she doesn't show but I think his breeder does. I could be very wrong about that


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How do I get a linear appraisal?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lacie left :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Not for sure yet, but I think I'm going to sorta leave the Nigies alone for right now and focus on my Nubian herd.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

SI I can't offer to buy her till I re test her and make sure she's CAE neg... I hope she wants to sell her by then..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm pretty sure 1breed is enough for me :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

LOL, I think I'll make more progress if I just focus on one breed right now :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Sent you a PM , didn't want to mention herd name on main page.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I sent in my application for my herd name! I wonder which one I got!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

What ones did you send in?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just had to delete all my PM's so I could send you one.. I didn't know there were so many in there... I thought it only held 100..


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol: DGI only holds 100


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh... I tend to get the sites confuses 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:ROFL: sounds about right! I was scanning through pix on my iPad at work showing people pix of my goats and they just laughed when I scanned by udder shots or Obsidians testicles really fast!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol: They probably think you're weird now lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They always knew it though 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

When I wasn't a "goat" person, I thought people who were said bad words all the time :lol:
Dam raised and stuff like that :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol!! You don't have a pic of the buck?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I have a pic but I'd rather not post it here and I'm to lazy to figure out how to send it through PM :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Where's Jill?? I have a feed question.. I'm lost again...

You can email it to me!?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I'm sleeping


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No sleeping allowed! Lol! Are you awake enough to answer a feed question?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Sure, why not?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha! Great, Thanx! So suddenly my goats decided to refuse to eat the alfalfa pellets.. Except the wether and the Pygmy.. I'm not so worried about the does though I would love for them to be eating it, I'm worried about throwing the bucks ratio off.. He's literally sifting through the grain bucket and eating everything but the alfalfa pellets...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

This is why I don't mix alfalfa pellets with grain :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So how do I make the ratio ok for him?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

If you put it to the side in a separate dish he will eat what his body needs. Unless the pellets just got ooky. You can also get chopped and bagged alfalfa for a comparable price. I don't like feeding it to does because it has molasses sprayed on it but, it's fine for bucks.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

If I put it to the side the big mean wether man will eat the whole dish till he explodes 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm transitioning him to alfalfa hay, will that be enough to balance it if that's the only hay he gets? He likes alfalfa hay


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Big mean wether dude has horns though right? Make a hole somewhere the buck can stick his head out but, the wether can't. ( then laugh at him when he gets stuck)


----------



## goathiker

Oh yeah, that's plenty. I only feed pellets because alfalfa is hard to keep here without it molding. Plus it's too expensive for bedding.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Big mean wether dude has horns though right? Make a hole somewhere the buck can stick his head out but, the wether can't. ( then laugh at him when he gets stuck)


Haha the wether man will pummel his body if he sees him sticking his head somewhere with food that he himself can't reach.. But they are almost out of the other hay so they will be on only alfalfa soon enough.

Even with my new feeder there is a good foot thick layer of cheat hay lining the ground! I now have to duck to get through the gate that used to be very far above my head :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Ew, don't let that stuff sprout, you'll never get rid of it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't think the goats will let it sprout... But I don't know how to not let it, I have nowhere to get rid of used hay, I just spread it in the pasture to be broken down as fertilizer..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

They probably will eat it green if it does sprout. It's an annual so they may kill it out the first year.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is it drought resistant? Because where it is now it is probably going to be submerged in water all winter. That is if we ever get any rain...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It needs water to sprout.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's not what I meant.... I meant drown resistant lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It will be flooded if we get any rain, there is no drainage


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It doesn't need to be. It sprouts in the fall when the rain starts and seeds out late spring. It dies out over the summer and comes back again in the next fall. If it doesn't get enough moisture this year it will wait until it does. It only has to grow 2" tall to seed out. It's a pain to get rid of. It grows quite well on the high desert in Oregon so, I'm sure it will do fine there.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx for answering my questions 

I hope those things don't grow here...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It sounds just like foxtails... We already have 2 different kinds of foxtails here.. Dont need a third!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm hungry.. And tired.... Idk which is more important to take care of


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, foxtails are nasty too. 

I'm just tired, I already had cottage cheese and V-8 juice for a snack.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That sounds really yummy right now!

I don't think I have ever heard you say you were tired!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I've been up since 4:30 :lol: Not my normal time bracket.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I might fall asleep on the couch.. Too tired to move..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I sleep on the floor anyway. I'm already there. Along with 3 dogs trying to shove me off my sleeping bag.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Back problems Jill? My gramps used to sleep on the floor all the time....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Off to the dentist.... waaaaahhhh :mecry: I don't want to go! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Better you then me Lacie!  :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Have fun! :lol:


----------



## margaret

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Better you then me Lacie!  :lol:


:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sorry, but I HATE the dentist! They scare me :lol:


----------



## margaret

I have never been to the dentist and I never plan to go.
Have fun Lacie


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kat is in heat 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

margaret said:


> I have never been to the dentist and I never plan to go.
> Have fun Lacie


What about your wisdom teeth ?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok here it is!
Kat before I brought her home








1 week after being here








And today, exactly 3 weeks after I brought her home








She won't eat as much grain as I give her.. It's as if her tummy shrank and she just physically cant fit it all in there.. And I only give her 2-3 lbs..

Oh and sorry about the last pic, I didn't realize the others were taken from the other side..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

She's looking better!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Where'd those ribs go?? 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Back where they belong :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! Happy Kat! I just love her! She's so sweet!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## margaret

COgoatLover25 said:


> What about your wisdom teeth ?


I dunno.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I used to work at a dentist so I can't be scared of them :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Blah... on the first they're going to pull it, gonna cost $600 :angry:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What happened to your tooth? I had to have my molar pulled 2 years ago... So much fun......


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I never had the wisdom tooth pulled, and it grew into the molar and cracked it, now it's like horriblely cracked and wobbly and food is getting stuck in it and.... rotting.... SO they're taking the broken one out.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh... I had 4 wisdom teeth pulled when I was 16 then a few years ago my body decided to produce another one! It's about 1/5 the size of a normal molar and can only be seen on an X-ray but I think it's cool so I'm keeping it!

Seems like that tooth would be painful for you? Are you going to have the wisdom toothe on the other side pulled so it doesn't happen to that side too?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah it's pretty sucky. This one is just completely messed up growing sideways right into the other tooth, that's why it broke. The other two never erupted :lol: and yes, other two, I never had a 4th one :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's ok, I got five, I grew an extra for you 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I guess I should go to jury duty now......


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I hope it's something interesting!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My youngest daughter never grew any! Lucky :lol: my oldest had really impacted ones, and they royally screwed it up and fractured her jaw and chiseled the teeth out, she still pulls tooth shards out every now and then.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Good luck with the jury duty, I've never been :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ew... That sucks..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I went to the dentist today too, half of my face was numb. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm surprised they sent me home with the drugs I'm supposed to take next month :lol: first time I've ever been there :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Why would someone trust _you_ with drugs? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I tacked them to the wall and make it very clear that no-one is to touch my drugs :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh! Emma, babs came into heat the other day, bred her to Nehru, there will be no dale kids here!


----------



## Emzi00

Are they fun drugs or?.. :lol:

I kinda just got really happy about Babs, fell on the ground, and my puppy pounced on my neck... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They look like valium :chin:

:slapfloor: yeah I was kinda glad too. She was definitely in heat! Flagging like crazy streaming goop (like as much as when they kid even) and yelling for him :lol: so that'll be 4 bred to nehru and 2 to emperor


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Be back in a minute, gotta feed the pigs.


----------



## Emzi00

I think you would've been slapped very hard if you would've let her have Dale kids..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Somebody would have wanted them, maybe :lol: it's getting to be too late in the season to wait, lute, and see if she settles, maybe have to rebred, putting her at may kids


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah I still would've slapped you. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: 

So, you're still on for my funeral right?


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, unless I die first.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well if I die during my 3 hour tooth surgery/extraction.... you'll be wearing these.... :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

I love hello kitty so the joke's on you. :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You're going to look so amazing at the funeral :lol: The jacket is really a nice touch :ROFL: And the ice cream pajama bottoms and cat necklace. I feel like you need some coke bottle glasses and a funny hairdo to really polish it off though :chin: :lol:
And you can have the mitsubishi afterwards as payment :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I don't need payment, I would totally enjoy it, besides that you'd be dead. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ugh, happiness is not making one of your favorite foods, then discovering that you now hate it... just terrible, it disgusts me :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I would like to be able to eat food right now.... my mouth hurts now that it's not numb anymore. Even disgusting food would be nice. :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

You two are too much! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The case got thrown out!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So the timing was right and I asked the lady if she would sell me Kat and if she would take payments. She said yes!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Where did everyone go?? :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My goodness!!! What a day I had at work! Lol! Had a bomb scare and the whole store got evacuated for like an hour plus! And it was wet and rainy today 

That's great Dee!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That sounds crazy Skyla! Was there a real bomb?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't know.. All I know is they found a latex paint can.. I had gone to get a drink and all the managers were in the office talking and all I hear was someone found it outside and hazardous waste.. So ok.. Then I was putting shopping baskets out by the doors a few minuets later and they all were outside talking.. Then, a few minuets later they were blocking the doors and not letting anyone outside and the cops were there at that point, and then the store manager came over the intercom and asked all the costumers to evacuate the store and all the associates to go to our designated meeting spot.. We were out there for an hour and like 20 min or so before we went back in and had a lot of carts full of food left all over the store and on the registers lol! They never told anything to us worker of whether or was real or not.. Nothing blew up or anything :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We have just had a lot of local/semi local bombs and such made in sports drinks bottles and such, so it was a better safe then sorry thing...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol well good thing everyone is ok!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think jill is the only one that has plugged this in, but if I buy Kat then I will be doing this breeding instead!
http://www.adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigree.aspx

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

You have to go to print and then copy and paste that link, otherwise it's blank :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah  
And we all got to sit around and talk and joke and got paid for it! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

UGh.. Ya you told me that before..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What a wonderful breeding Dee!! :lol:


----------



## ariella42

What do you mean _if_ you get her? You're already in love, so just write up a contract and start making payments


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok how about this.. If I buy Kat, these will be my 2015 breedings!















Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ariella42 said:


> What do you mean _if_ you get her? You're already in love, so just write up a contract and start making payments


Lol I always say if until things are final so if something happens I'm not too heart broken..

The problem with the contract is that the lady lives so far away, idk when we will see each other again lol

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh temper will be line bred on Frosty Marvin  nice boy!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I hear he has bad feet lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yes very nice, and gave hundreds of Nubian kids G6S


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Bah humbug... Way to rain on my parade 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

For the contract, you can always do that via email or fax.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Yes very nice, and gave hundreds of Nubian kids G6S


Marvin? Really.. Huh... Interesting... Did not know that part...


----------



## goathiker

A lot of breeders have tried tracing it and feel that the gene originated with him. Of course it wasn't know until those kids were breed together to double the gene. 

It's not that big a deal anymore Dee, people are aware of it and are careful not to make + kids. He was a nice buck and his feet weren't really bad, they just have that longer inner toe.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well my bucks hooves are making great progress! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So how does a doe get milking stars? Tempers dam has 10! I want temper to get some!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Interesting Jill! 

Dee, she would have to either do a one day milk test or a 305 day milk test.. She would then get her milk star and it would make her an 11*M  (it goes by generation  )


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wait, If I put her on a milk test she would get 11 stars just cuz her dam had 10?????


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Where do I get milk tests done? Is there a website?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes, she would get 11 cause she would be an 11th generation milker  

I don't know exactly how to go about milk testing.. I got confused when reading up on it lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh dang... I think there has to be a certified person that comes to the farm or something..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

You can do one day test at a lot of shows. 

I found a chaff hay dealer within 30 miles :stars:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What does a one day test show? Just how much milk she gave and protein and fat levels? It doesn't seem fair that a doe can get a one day test and earn 11 stars lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is chaff hay like alfalfa?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah Dee 

I wish there were some 1 day tests around here I would do my girls!!

Oh that's awesome Jill! I can't find it anywhere around here


----------



## goathiker

It's alfalfa with yeasts added Dee, it has 50% more digestible calcium so I can feed less alfalfa.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just bought some kind of yeast supplement for Kat to help her digest all this food she's not used to having :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee the one day test awards them their milk star only if they get at least 18 points. They have to milk so many pounds, have so much in butterfat and protein, and how many days fresh is factored in. They average it out and if she scores 18 points or higher she would earn her milk star.
She her self just would have one star of she got enough points, the 11 would stand for her being the 11th doe in her dams lineage to earn her star. So her mom is a 10th generation star volume milker, her grandmother is a 9th generation star milker, her great grandmother is an 8th generation star milker, so on so for until it gets to the first doe on test from there.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So if I test her again next year and she does well does she get 12 stars or does it only have to do with the other does from her line?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have to go tell Kat the good news, I haven't told her yet because I have had a headache since being released from the court... Any way, brb it's getting pretty dark out there


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> So if I test her again next year and she does well does she get 12 stars or does it only have to do with the other does from her line?


Nope, she earns it once and thats it. The number is strictly what number doe in a row of her dams line earned the star.

So think of it this way, Temper earns her star, she is now the 11th doe in the line to earn the star, she has a doe kid named Midge... you never get the star on Midge, but her daughter, Matilda earns her. Because you didn't get the star on Midge, that would break the cycle and Matilda would now be a 1*M if she earned her star. But if you had gotten Midge's star, she would be a 12*M, and Matilda would be a 13*M
Lovely names, right? :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So anyway, I went to the feed store today and got 3 bales of stock hay, the lady in there said it would be past the 3rd barn outside... well there was no hay outside, so this guy says no its in the middle barn middle row, so we get there and it's straw :lol: then he looks at the stack next to it and says "Oh this is the stock hay!" then he decided that no, that was oat hay, so he ran inside and they tell him it's the first barn, far right stack. 
So that's what he loaded.... it was straight up alfalfa :ROFL: Everything was happy tonight :lol: So I ended up with $70 worth of hay instead of the $40 I spent  But hey, I wasn't taking it back, considering what the owner spends his money on :shock:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Lacie... I'm confused about something on the subscription reports... You think you could be of help? 

It does t say that brook's leg was Restricted or Unrestricted... What does that mean? There were enough animals for it to count... And my friends doe that got grand jr doe hers says the same! :/ SOOO confused right now!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Can you zoom in on that? I can hardly read it.


----------



## Ryann

this is the one for the JR doe that is also in question.... they told us at the show she would get her leg....



ugggh won't let me attach it


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If it wasn't a restricted show, and there was enough does in the class, they shouldn't be restricted legs. They can still become champions with a restricted leg.
The can have the 3 unrestricted, or 2 unrestricted and 1 restricted and still become a permanent champion.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Here Lacie, did that work? If not I can email you the PDF


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, so as long as it was not a restricted show, she should have earned an unrestricted leg


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> If it wasn't a restricted show, and there was enough does in the class, they shouldn't be restricted legs. They can still become champions with a restricted leg.
> The can have the 3 unrestricted, or 2 unrestricted and 1 restricted and still become a permanent champion.


Yes, I know that, but, at the bottom of the page it has a key guide as to know what all the letters stand for, and it has the U and R to go under 'leg' to tell you what kind of leg was won, and theirs says nothing... :/

Ryann, you can email me the PDF if you want and I can post it..


----------



## Ryann

but bases on the writing at the bottom of the page shouldn't there be a U for unrestricted or a R for restricted in the leg column?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ok, so as long as it was not a restricted show, she should have earned an unrestricted leg


That's what I figure, but, it just wasn't saying anything under it...

What is a restricted show?


----------



## Ryann

sent it to you


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Any show that limits who can show is considered restricted. The animals would receive restricted legs unless there were high enough totals in the breed class to exchange the leg for an unrestricted (20 or more milkers, and 20 or more senior bucks).Restricted shows could be restricted by counties or areas. 4-H, FFA & Youth shows are all considered restricted shows.
So basically any show that is not an open show/sanctioned, is considered restricted.


----------



## Ryann

Skyla is going to post Midnite's report for me.... since she was a JR shouldn't hers show that it is a restricted leg?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Any show that limits who can show is considered restricted. The animals would receive restricted legs unless there were high enough totals in the breed class to exchange the leg for an unrestricted (20 or more milkers, and 20 or more senior bucks).Restricted shows could be restricted by counties or areas. 4-H, FFA & Youth shows are all considered restricted shows.
> So basically any show that is not an open show/sanctioned, is considered restricted.


Ah, ok I get It  this was an open show


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Midnight..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kat is pissed that she didn't get bred today, she is screaming her little head off! But now that I'm most likely going to buy her I can wait as long as I want and get her nice and conditioned 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Skyla, I'd ask adga about it if you're wondering, they're pretty fast.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah I could.. I guess I'm just confused lol! I mean I'm not really worried.. Of it counted it counted if not, oh well, nothing I can do! Lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want to breed them so bad, but so far waiting has opened more paths for me, so I will be patient.. Anxious, but patient


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Piglet update!  I need to weigh them to see how much they've grown, but I think they're growing really well  I actually got out the good camera for the last ones :lol:


----------



## glndg

They are very cute, Lacie. What kind are they?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh they just keep getting cuter!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh and I figured out why Kat wouldn't finish her grain... Her tummy didn't shrink.. She just hates the new yeast and enzymes thing I bought her :lol: of course! Maybe I'll give it to my horse


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

glndg said:


> They are very cute, Lacie. What kind are they?


They are a fiesta mix :lol: Hampshire, Yorkshire, Duroc, and Poland China


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, do they have LMF horse feed in your area? They have the diamond yeast added in there and mine eat it just fine. Mine like the gold and the foal developer the best.


----------



## glndg

I can relate!:lol: ( to the fiesta mix!)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Dee, do they have LMF horse feed in your area? They have the diamond yeast added in there and mine eat it just fine. Mine like the gold and the foal developer the best.


Yes, what do you use it for? Weight gain or because it has yeast? I stopped buying feeds with molasses, is it a sweet feed..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Yes, what do you use it for? Weight gain or because it has yeast? I stopped buying feeds with molasses, is it a sweet feed..


Weight gain in the winter for the does that need a little extra


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think the one that temper keeps breaking into is LMF senior. I tried giving some to Kat but she just took a couple bites.. Temper goes nuts for the stuff


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Dee, is the stuff your adding a powder? If it is, try spritzing your grain with water so the powder sticks  that's what I did with Ellie's herbs when she wouldn't it them


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yup it's powder,I can try that. But she will probably smell it! She's got me now, she knows I want her to eat so if she doesn't like something she stops eating and waits for more good stuff.. But she always will eat oats or BOSS or flax seed


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I think the one that temper keeps breaking into is LMF senior. I tried giving some to Kat but she just took a couple bites.. Temper goes nuts for the stuff


I find the senior is a lot tougher to chew than the Gold is actually, don't know why :lol: 
Kat should like it, Babs, the one that eats like a dead bird actually eats it. Worst case scenario is you'll have to give it to the others and the horses :lol: It's really sticky and soft. Has a lot of sunflower seeds and some beet pulp in it was well. I wouldn't be too concerned with the molasses in it, if anything it will help build her blood back up because of the iron in it. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Have you ever heard of renew gold?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

http://renewgold.com/index.php/products/layouts/renew-gold

The ingredients are way down near the bottom. I was gonna get this but it said do not feed to anything other than horses so I decided to hold off

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Never heard of it but it has very few ingredients, just rice bran, coconut, flax and yeast. The thing I would be careful about is how much fat it has in it, 15% is a bit too high, you don't really want to go over 6%, it would be good mixed with another grain though, just not by itself in a large quantity.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I was thinking of using it in place of beet pulp, for it's high fiber content and it seems to have better benefits?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I mix very little beet pulp in my grain, so they would get about 1/4-1/2 cup twice a day mixed in with their grain


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You can try it and see how it goes. It would most likely add fat cover to Kat really quickly.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have been thinking abut that lately too, do I really want to stuff her with fat?? Or is there something better to condition her with? Because I don't feel much muscle on her so I want her to gain some muscles too..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You need protein for muscle, fat for fat cover.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wonder if Jill has heard of it.. She doesn't come here as much now... I'm gonna have to bug her with texts if she doesn't remember to come on here and check on me :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So what is the ideal % for protein in the feed?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I like mine to be at 16% minimum, 18% is better, 20% is perfect (only because I have crappy hay). The 18% works wonderfully for weight and growth when I feed alfalfa, 20% when I feed grass/stock/oat hay. 16% is what my dairy grain is, and they fare a lot better when I add a calf manna sub to it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I had a mix I used back in the day, and I had the fattest dairy does you'd ever see, they were all pushing 5 on the BCS :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why did you stop using the mix? I'm still trying to figure mine out as you can see.. But I'm not good with percentage so mine is not really to scale.. I just stand in the barn and use my eyes, "ok temper needs less of this and more of that, Kat needs more of this and much more of that.." ect. :ROFL:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I'm here more than you think :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So what do you think about that feed? Now I feel like I'm being watched..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

Look at her avatar....that's really Jill :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Why did you stop using the mix? I'm still trying to figure mine out as you can see.. But I'm not good with percentage so mine is not really to scale.. I just stand in the barn and use my eyes, "ok temper needs less of this and more of that, Kat needs more of this and much more of that.." ect. :ROFL:


Too expensive, that is the only reason :lol: Back in the day we had quite a bit of money, so it was like pocket change to feed them 20 different things to 60 milking does :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't mix that many things in my mix.. Only like 4 or 5 and to me it makes it feel like it lasts longer because I never have to buy more than one bag at a time and yet I have hundreds of pounds of grains 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What kind of grain do you give yours right now Lacie?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

The Renew looks like a much better option than beet pulp Dee. What grains are you mixing?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

District champs! But it comes with a price- this is my shin!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It was really only between 5 and 8 different grains,it just felt like 20 :lol: Right now, they just get a 16% dairy grain.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Whole oats, calf manna, alfalfa pellets (except for Kat who refuses to eat them), BOSS, and sometimees beet pulp, every once in a while I'll trow on a handfuls of flax seed


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I used to mix excelerator (like calf manna but more copper, protein, and fat), 1-2 kinds of 16% dairy grain, alfalfa pellets, boss, beet pulp, dry cob, and depending, an 18% feed pellet was thrown in too. Depending on how I altered the mix for each one, it came out between 16.5% to 22%.
For growing kids I liked it to be between 18.125% and the 22%, milkers were kept on the high end like the kids, late lactation and beginning and end of pregnancy was low end, beginning of freshenings was started on the high end again.


----------



## goathiker

With the renew you could ditch the BOSS. Since you're transitioning to alfalfa hay you can ditch the pellets. So you'd save money in the long run. They should have the same thing everyday though.


----------



## NyGoatMom

littlegoatgirl said:


> District champs! But it comes with a price- this is my shin!


Good job! Looks like it smarts good....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The girls are already on straight alfalfa hay.. And I just bought a new bag of pellets lol! But I like BOSS and they do too.. Is there anything else I could use instead of beet pulp so I don't have to get rid of the BOSS? Something with protein? Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, Dee, there is, I made you a list :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But your list has beet pulp and sweet feeds in it 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's why you alter it, and sweet feeds aren't really bad. The dairy grain has just enough molasses to coat any grain dust to keep that at a minimum. Never killed on with them yet 
And if you want, take the "sweet feed" out.

1/2lb manna
1/2lb alfalfa pellet
1/4lb boss
1/4 cob
comes out to almost 18%


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But Kat won't eat the alfalfa pellets... The buck won't either.. Are sweet feeds ok for him?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And where did you put my whole oats?? That's Kat's favorite!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:doh: then take the alfalfa pellets out. Then it comes to 18.75% per pound. And I'm sure the sweet feed is fine for bucks, I've never had one get UC.


----------



## goathiker

You don't have to get rid of the BOSS, just saying you could. I'll work on some mixes for you after I'm done with my bills and feed here.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm feeding a sweet feed to my does right now  just for the winter as it has a little corn and whole oats added in, I figured it would give them more to digest and help keep warm  I know a lot of people around me feed to sweet feed to their animals!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> You don't have to get rid of the BOSS, just saying you could. I'll work on some mixes for you after I'm done with my bills and feed here.





Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :doh: then take the alfalfa pellets out. Then it comes to 18.75% per pound. And I'm sure the sweet feed is fine for bucks, I've never had one get UC.


Thanx! I want to use whole oats,calf manna, BOSS, and possibly one or 2 other things that you guys think will be good

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

1/2lb manna
1/4lb oats
1/4lb boss
That would come to 19.75% ish but I feel like you need to double or quadruple the oats without the pellets to balance it more... I think barely would be a good addition.

For something like 
1/2lb manna
1/2lb oats
1/2lb barely
1/4lb boss 
would come out to 17%? Jill? The 1/4lb is throwing me off :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

If she's only getting 1/4 lb of oats per lb of grain I give her then I have been doing it way wrong...... I have been giving about 2# of oats with 1/4c BOSS and1/4 c calf manna. That is just Kat's ration, nobody else gets that much oats..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

My does are all three getting 2 lbs. of oats. Almost done with my feed list.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well my other 3 does don't need that much :lol: they get about 3/4# oats, 1/4c calf manna and 1/4c BOSS. as you can see I have not been using ratios... And the buck and wether get fed totally different


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That was without the alfalfa pellets, without them then yeah, you'd need a lot more oats! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And here we see the Pollyanna in it's natural habitat. ... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh ya, I forgot, the other does get alfalfa pellets too..

But your ratio calls for far more manna... I'm giving way more oats..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg.. It got fat!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Just use your noodle, if you have good hay, feed less manna, bad hay more manna. That's what I did here. Those are my ratios from like 17-19 years ago :lol: and I said I had really heavy goats, didn't I? :lol:
Now a days, they're lucky if I buy them cob, or barley, or manna or alfalfa pellets, etc. I can afford one grain straight across the board and they look great, sure I'd like them beefier, but I'm just partial to my old goats who were just genetically bigger and easier to pack on weight. The ones I have now will never be fat goats, they hit a certain weight and that's their limit. Like Biagia, she will never be heavy no matter how much I feed her. She's been dry for 3 months, gets 5lbs of grain a day, has not gained a pound.

Sometimes you have to tailor a feed for each one.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Omg.. It got fat!


Pleasantly plump! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

With Kat here I have been making her feed different, I'm hoping when she is well conditioned they will all be on the same thing


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want some kinda potato...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Here is a great example of tailoring a feed for them. This is Clarice, she's been milking for 8 months now, and she does not get one bit of grain, ever, she'll just get obese. She doesn't need grain, and I love that about her. She maintains and milks on nothing but hay and water


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow! I want does like that! Are you out there taking pix right now?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, I'm outside right now. Just hanging out and taking pictures of them :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sounds like fun! Is it cold up there?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

50 degrees right now


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't do cold well.. I'm inside right now and the fire is not lit so I'm cold :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well that was a trip :slapfloor: I was just sitting by the goats and I heard a thumping and thrashing noise... cow tried to jump the cattle panel, got high centered, biffed it on her face, got up and grabbed the chunck of hay she was after and jumped back in. I just gave her the rest of the flake, she deserved it :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! She went back in?? What a strange cow!

I just got a message from Kat's owner. She said she knows I want Kat and she knows Kat is happy here so she is going to write up a bill of sale tomorrow!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She's rather odd, I think my running toward her was the incentive :lol: 

Cool! Is she gonna give you a deal or are you still paying the $800?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NyGoatMom said:


> Good job! Looks like it smarts good....


Thanks! And yes, I have a giant bruise and it stings like heck! :lol: And... It WASNT from running into the bleachers in warmups :slapfloor: oops my bad


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> She's rather odd, I think my running toward her was the incentive :lol:
> 
> Cool! Is she gonna give you a deal or are you still paying the $800?


I'll pay the full 800 minus what I have already paid for the lease and she is going to let me make payments!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

How much was the lease again? See! You've already got her part way paid for!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sarah, that sounds like something I would do :ROFL: I used to run cross country at school... kinda :lol: it was more of a run until they weren't looking then jump the fence and go home since it was always the end of the school day :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It was 200 but I only gave her 160 cuz she owed me $ for the pg 600


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Sarah, that sounds like something I would do :ROFL: I used to run cross country at school... kinda :lol: it was more of a run until they weren't looking then jump the fence and go home since it was always the end of the school day :lol:


:ROFL: I can totally see that. My religion teacher did cross in HS and he and his friend would just run to McDonalds and get food and then run home :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Sarah, that sounds like something I would do :ROFL: I used to run cross country at school... kinda :lol: it was more of a run until they weren't looking then jump the fence and go home since it was always the end of the school day :lol:


Haha that sounds like the Lacie we know and love!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It was ridiculous... trying to shove work on me! :lol: Just because I was a really good negotiator in high school and only had economics and reading in my senior year, does not mean I wanted to do more! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey where did Jill go??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She's doing Jill things, don't you worry about her  :lol: I don't know, probably feeding goats, eating dinner? Watching movies, reading books, biomolecular research, you know, Jill stuff


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So ya after Kat's owner said how she knew Kat was happy here and I wanted her, she followed up with, "and I will probably buy a doe from you someday" hmmm... How do I tell her I don't want my kids to be starved... Not only that but I buy an $800 doe off her so she Kat buy the kids from me for less than half the price?? Doesn't seem right :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

By then she might have her stuff together and know how to feed them. 

I have an idea... find new little articles here and there about goat nutrition and parasites, send them to her, say "hey I just came across the new thing from uc davis on goat nutrition, have you read it yet? Some interesting info in there!" Or something like that :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But she is best friends with the breeder I bought Galaxy from and she thinks that breeder knows everything there is to know about goats.. She told her she needed to feed her goats more than just the crab grass growing in the pen.. But she didn't... If she doesn't listen to her I know she won't listen to me. They are both older than me so they have "senority" in life automatically


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

That works...Jill's trying to figure out how to buy $300 worth of feed with $200.


----------



## goathiker

No no no there's old and wise and then there's old and senile. Each must be treated differently :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol they are not that old... They are just older than me... They are probably in their 40's


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Mmm.. Hashbrown!

Jill I thought u were making me a grain list too?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How the heck did it get so late?? I swear it was just 8:30...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Dang it, the movie I wanted never got put away. Now I have to listen to something else. Yeah, I was going to work on some mixes for you too.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie I'm confused about your grain list.. You said I would need more oats without the alf pellets but 1/4 # is not much?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I gotta get some rest... Maybe we can talk more about these grain lists in the morning.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Dee, I'll be less distracted tomorrow maybe.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol night Jill! I'm off tomorrow so hopefully we will be on at the same time eventually!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I have to go become broke tomorrow :lol: Feed should come down with the gas prices but, nooooo.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I bet it's cheaper there then it is here!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Grass hay is $18.99 for a 80 lb bale.


----------



## mayia97420

ow, I am paying $8 for grass hay and the goats love it.


----------



## margaret

Sheesh, that's expensive Jill!
We're getting grass hay for $4-5 or $25-30 for a big round bale.


----------



## ksalvagno

You guys will hate me. I paid $3.50 for 50 lb square bales of gorgeous grass with some clover bales.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Karen your lucky! I haven't been able to pay that for a few years  and when I did, the bales were super light! I pay $5.50 for mine delivered... And it's iffy hay... Not fantastic, but not horrible either... The goats like it so that's all that matters lol


----------



## ksalvagno

I did pay $4 per bale for my straw. 50 lb bales. Not sure why straw was higher than hay this year.

Of course I do have to buy my hay for the year. Soon enough you can't find anything but crappy hay.


----------



## ariella42

I thought I timed my morning really well. I was going to record a mortgage in my county before heading to work, but I arrived 20 minutes before they open.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ksalvagno said:


> I did pay $4 per bale for my straw. 50 lb bales. Not sure why straw was higher than hay this year.
> 
> Of course I do have to buy my hay for the year. Soon enough you can't find anything but crappy hay.


Ok that's just not fair! :lol: I have to pay $10.99 for a stinking bale of straw!!

Same here.. We just have a hard time storing it so have to work on a way to store more.. 
This year I found some in February for $4 a bale and it was rather nice


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ariella42 said:


> I thought I timed my morning really well. I was going to record a mortgage in my county before heading to work, but I arrived 20 minutes before they open.


Oh that's always fun  I hate when I do that...


----------



## ariella42

Now all of the offices are open except for the register of deeds :eyeroll:


----------



## margaret

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ok that's just not fair! :lol: I have to pay $10.99 for a stinking bale of straw!!


$11.99?!?!?!? That's crazy!
We get it for a few bucks around here. Usually $2-4.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well one place is 11.99 the other is 10.99... It's insane... I can't find it anywhere else cheaper... I only buy a few bales for kidding season and that it! Lol! And I'll pick one up here and there a month or so before their due so I don't have to buy it all at once... It's crazy.. And I hate paying that, but it's better then using my hay!


----------



## ariella42

Does Lowe's or Home Depot carry it near you? Tractor Supply charges ridiculous prices here, but we can get it for $3.50 a bale at Lowe's


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I've never seen it at Home Depot.... And the local lowe's closed...
Yah, TSC is the $11.99 lol! My feed store is $10.99... 


My mom went to the feed store and they had a bag of stuff set aside for us  got two bags of goat treats, a forced hot air thing for an incubator, and a whole bunch of cow magnets (my brother loves those lol!)

The goat treats don't have an exp date on them.. But it says it was made 02/07/13... If they look/smell ok I can feed them still? Or should I just give it to the pigs?


----------



## margaret

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Well one place is 11.99 the other is 10.99... It's insane... I can't find it anywhere else cheaper... I only buy a few bales for kidding season and that it! Lol! And I'll pick one up here and there a month or so before their due so I don't have to buy it all at once... It's crazy.. And I hate paying that, but it's better then using my hay!


What do you use for bedding?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pine shavings


----------



## ariella42

Next time you're at Home Depot, just ask. Lowe's carries them here, but they're stored in a trailer out back with no signage inside, so you wouldn't know they even carry straw.


----------



## ariella42

I imagine the treats would be fine as long as they look and smell okay. Those things usually have a ton of preservatives in them. That was very nice of them


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ariella42 said:


> Next time you're at Home Depot, just ask. Lowe's carries them here, but they're stored in a trailer out back with no signage inside, so you wouldn't know they even carry straw.


I'll have to ask! Definitely worth a try!



ariella42 said:


> I imagine the treats would be fine as long as they look and smell okay. Those things usually have a ton of preservatives in them. That was very nice of them


That's what I figured  lol
It was!  last time they have us 6 bags of unimilk and two big horse feeder buckets that I'll use for water in the warmer months  they are great there! My sisters went and asked for donations for their 4-H fair and they gave them a brush, a bag of treats, a bag, a $10 gift card and a bunch of other little things  it was really awesome of them  plus they give us either 10% or $.50 discount on everything we buy


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'll have to ask! Definitely worth a try!
> 
> That's what I figured  lol
> It was!  last time they have us 6 bags of unimilk and two big horse feeder buckets that I'll use for water in the warmer months  they are great there! My sisters went and asked for donations for their 4-H fair and they gave them a brush, a bag of treats, a bag, a $10 gift card and a bunch of other little things  it was really awesome of them  plus they give us either 10% or $.50 discount on everything we buy


That's awesome!! And the treats should be fine, I had some for almost two years because it was a pretty big bag and they were all ok


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good to know  I don't give lots of treats, so I know they will last a while lol!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Good to know  I don't give lots of treats, so I know they will last a while lol!


Me either! Which I why I had them for FOREVER! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hahah!! ROFL!! Yep!


----------



## margaret

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Pine shavings


I use straw but I wouldn't if it cost that much!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Rocking your style today Skyla!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

margaret said:


> I use straw but I wouldn't if it cost that much!


Yah, if I could find cheap straw I would use it too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Rocking your style today Skyla!


:ROFL: love it!! :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :ROFL: love it!! :lol:


:lol: I knew you would! :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I even had those same boots last year!  :lol:


----------



## margaret

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yah, if I could find cheap straw I would use it too


How much do pie shavings cost?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

$5.50 a bale. But I get about 10% off each bag so it's a little less...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lacie I'm confused about your grain list.. You said I would need more oats without the alf pellets but 1/4 # is not much?


Dee you obviously did not read it :lol: That is what it was when you take out the alfalfa pellets, it's all unbalanced. I said when you take the pellets out, then you need to at least double, preferably quadruple the amount of oats.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I even had those same boots last year!  :lol:


Haha awesome!!! I need new ones but pretty soon I'll be wearing snow boots so i'll get new ones this spring )


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me too.. Mine have tons of holes all in them lol! But like you said, snow boots for a while so can wait till spring


----------



## ariella42

This pretty much sums it up.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Dee you obviously did not read it :lol: That is what it was when you take out the alfalfa pellets, it's all unbalanced. I said when you take the pellets out, then you need to at least double, preferably quadruple the amount of oats.


So 1# oats, 1/4# BOSS, and 1/2 # calf manna?

Btw everyone, my neighbor sells alfalfa for $23 per bale and grass for $24... I used to get a really crappy grass for 18 but the goats and horses hated it and alfalfa for 17 but as I told some of you I thought the guys goats had CL so I can't buy hay from him anymore..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Dee!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lindsey! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Anyone here?? Do some does stop eating when they are in heat?? I never had a problem with my girls, but Kat is in a rage right now screaming at the buck, she only ate half of her grain and I haven seen her eat any hay... He belly is getting sunken in again  I hate to go backward..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill! I know your here! Is this normal or should I worry about my new girl??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It's normal, she'll start eating again when she goes out of heat. 

Okay, I gotta go to town and get rid of all my money :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, I'm gonna be broke for a long time now that I'm buying Kat.. :lol: have fun! I hope you get good hay!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> It's normal, she'll start eating again when she goes out of heat.


Thanx! I hope she starts eating soon... She looks so skinny again already....

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

She will, and she'll gain even faster after you have her bred. 

I just hope my car will start


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx Jill! You always make me feel better! When you get back, I'd love to talk about grain! I pray your car starts!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How are you going to get hay in a car?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It's an SUV, although I can put 2 bales in my station wagon as well. Alright, I'm off as long as the car starts. Should be back in about 4 hours.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Have fun! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Good luck Jill!

Hi Sarah!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

No car, oh well no one needs to eat anyway.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Stupid car..... I hate car trouble... Our driveway is being re sealed right now and I have no idea when I can drive on it again but I need to go get gas or I won't make it to work tomorrow.... I'm trapped..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Really DH and DD could have taken DD's car and left me the station wagon. He knew it was having problems. Oh well, just means he has to stop for hay after work :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! I wish someone could stop and get me gas on their way home :lol:

I'm cleaning out our back room for the first time in about a year... It's crazy back there! And I have to move all BF's weight lifting stuff... I found cat barf and lots of fur...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hi Dee! Aw I'm sorry Jill, I hate when that happens


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I've been going at this room for over an hour and I'm not even close to halfway done... But the part that is done looks fabulous!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I'm afraid to go in my back room. DH has been stacking stuff back there.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, there is a lot of "stuff" stored back there that I'm not even going to touch.. I'm just going to compact it into one corner and clean the rest of the room..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh! That's crazy! I just got done cleaning the back room in my house, then I got milkshakes! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh that makes me want a smoothie!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I want a smoothie!! :yum:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think I'll make some soon. But I really want to finish this room first.. Almost done!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Want to make me a smoothie?!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sure  come get it! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

No, Skylas going to come get one from me  lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Good because mine came out really thick because Temper gave me cream instead of milk..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

This is nice to hear, maybe more people will start to realize that raw milk is better...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Why does it look like 3 tubesocks?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

*Day 58...*or something :lol: I brushed her today  she has some wild hair! And she only looks as big as a house when she's walking toward you 
And Babette has claimed that entire side for the moment... she's the herd co-queen :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ewww! I felt one of the goats rest their head on my back (I'm actually sitting on a stump (for those battling over stumps  )and I was leaning over), I thought it was either Biagia or Coup... didn't give it a second thought, little while later they're rubbing their head on me, turn around and it's Nehru!  Why did I baby him?!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I just pulled a 2 inch stick out of one of the girls' feet... The bottom half of the leg is all swollen and she doesn't want to put any weight on it...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Like in the hoof itself? I'd start on antibiotics if so, and Banamine for swelling and pain
Make sure it doesn't feel broken anywhere as well.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Scottyhorse said:


> I just pulled a 2 inch stick out of one of the girls' feet... The bottom half of the leg is all swollen and she doesn't want to put any weight on it...


Ouch! Poor girl! I agree with Lacie

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> It's an SUV, although I can put 2 bales in my station wagon as well. Alright, I'm off as long as the car starts. Should be back in about 4 hours.


I can get a bale in the back seat of my car.:thumb:


----------



## glndg

Scottyhorse said:


> I just pulled a 2 inch stick out of one of the girls' feet... The bottom half of the leg is all swollen and she doesn't want to put any weight on it...


Oh, no! That's a long stick. Hope she does okay. Lacie's advice is good. The stick could be nasty.


----------



## glndg

Congratulations on getting Kat, Dee. She's much better off with you.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Like in the hoof itself? I'd start on antibiotics if so, and Banamine for swelling and pain
> Make sure it doesn't feel broken anywhere as well.


In between the two toes in the squishy part. We don't have any more Pen left, but we could hopefully get some at the feed store in the morning... And we just have Banamine paste :/ I couldn't feel anything obviously broken... Should I give her aspirin or something?


----------



## glndg

Scottyhorse said:


> In between the two toes in the squishy part. We don't have any more Pen left, but we could hopefully get some at the feed store in the morning... And we just have Banamine paste :/ I couldn't feel anything obviously broken... Should I give her aspirin or something?


That's probably better than nothing, and it could help with the pain. I'm wondering if you could/should soak it in hot Epsom salt water.

Is she current on her CDT?


----------



## goathiker

What strength is the Banamine paste Sidney?


----------



## NubianFan

Quick to the batcave!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I want a batmobile...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> *Day 58...*or something :lol: I brushed her today  she has some wild hair! And she only looks as big as a house when she's walking toward you
> And Babette has claimed that entire side for the moment... she's the herd co-queen :lol:


That's some pretty hay  lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That was the "stock hay" they sold me :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! It's pretty enough I would eat it! Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I noticed you did not comment on my Pollyanna though.... lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She's cute  but, not a huge cow fan, unless I can see their nose  I LOVE cow noses! I just wanna smooch them!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I love that little fat cow! She's so cute! Too fat now though 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> She's cute  but, not a huge cow fan, unless I can see their nose  I LOVE cow noses! I just wanna smooch them!


That's weird! :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

I drew a cow in my English class, it was dead. :lol: We're doing the Odyssey again and had to draw a scene. There was lots of blood. :lol:


----------



## glndg

Lacie, you always have good-looking stuff. Some straw you had in some older pics was really nice looking too.
And yes, the cow is very cute.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> That's weird! :slapfloor:


What can I say? I love cow noses!  they are too cute!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I drew a cow in my English class, it was dead. :lol: We're doing the Odyssey again and had to draw a scene. There was lots of blood. :lol:


That's quite interesting! :lol:


----------



## margaret

Emzi00 said:


> I drew a cow in my English class, it was dead. :lol: We're doing the Odyssey again and had to draw a scene. There was lots of blood. :lol:


There's always blood when you're involved


----------



## COgoatLover25

This is way more smoochable Skyla


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

glndg said:


> Dee, you always have good-looking stuff. Some straw you had in some older pics was really nice looking too.
> And yes, the cow is very cute.


Dee?! Did she steal my Pollyanna?? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha! I was just gonna ask if she called you me again! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## margaret

COgoatLover25 said:


> This is way more smoochable Skyla


My buck is smoochable


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I love that little fat cow! She's so cute! Too fat now though


Well if she isn't eating, she's having her "all is lost" moments :slapfloor: She literally only moves to get a drink and to sleep :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You need to separate that thing from the feed! She's gonna be a full size cow in no time :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

margaret said:


> My buck is smoochable


Nope, don't think so :shades:


----------



## margaret

YES, he IS!


----------



## COgoatLover25

My doeling is more smoochable though


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> You need to separate that thing from the feed! She's gonna be a full size cow in no time :lol:


 ! I could never do that to her! She loves to eat, it's what she lives for! :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The more she eats the more tasty she looks to me and less cute 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## margaret

COgoatLover25 said:


> My doeling is more smoochable though


HA! Not true!


----------



## margaret

I'll get a picture tomorrow to prove it


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Dee?! Did she steal my Pollyanna?? :lol:


Oh, boy....I guess she did. :hammer: Yes, Lacie, you have the beautiful hay, straw, cow, piglets, and goats. Not necessarily in that order. And you need a beautiful, speedy bat mobile. :razz:


----------



## COgoatLover25

margaret said:


> HA! Not true!


Does are always cuter :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

margaret said:


> My buck is smoochable





margaret said:


> YES, he IS!





COgoatLover25 said:


> My doeling is more smoochable though


Not nearly as smoochable as my Babs baby though :shades:


----------



## margaret

But my buck even his a little tiny cute beard.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> This is way more smoochable Skyla


But she doesn't have a cute smoochable cow nose...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Not nearly as smoochable as my Babs baby though :shades:


Aaaaaawww 

Mine is still most smoochable


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

glndg said:


> Oh, boy....I guess she did. :hammer: Yes, Lacie, you have the beautiful hay, straw, cow, piglets, and goats. Not necessarily in that order. And you need a beautiful, speedy bat mobile. :razz:


The mitsubishi is probably the closest thing I have to a batmobile, but I like the trans am better :lol:
Have you seen my horses? And the puppies? :ROFL:


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> But she doesn't have a cute smoochable cow nose...


That's cause she's not a cow...duh...:lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

margaret said:


> But my buck even his a little tiny cute beard.


Ok, but mine was only 3-4 days old in those pics :lol:


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> The mitsubishi is probably the closest thing I have to a batmobile, but I like the trans am better :lol:
> Have you seen my horses? And the puppies? :ROFL:


Ah, yes. Even more nice-looking things. The puppies were adorable. The horses are beautiful.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Just a friend is on! Woot! Love this song!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> That's cause she's not a cow...duh...:lol:


Well cow noses are more smoochable  :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think Kat totally understood when I told her she wasn't leaving here! Since yesterday she has been resting her head on me and trying to cuddle! Talk about smoochable! I love her big fat head! It's probably the biggest part of her body rig now though..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey LaCie, are you still here? I have a breeding question


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, still here.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> Oh, boy....I guess she did. :hammer: Yes, Lacie, you have the beautiful hay, straw, cow, piglets, and goats. Not necessarily in that order. And you need a beautiful, speedy bat mobile. :razz:


:laugh: wake up cuz! You wouldn't want to offend Lacie, people might think she's poor if you call her my name!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I am poor! :ROFL: Do you have any idea how much I spend on feed?! :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay!

Ok so BOSE is supposed to be given 1 mo before breeding right? But Kat got hers 7 weeks ago because she was supposed to be bred 3 weeks ago.. Now she won't be bred for at least another 3 weeks.. Is that ok?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I am poor! :ROFL: Do you have any idea how much I spend on feed?! :ROFL:


Probably more than me  though I did just switch my stupid dogs to this new food that will cost me 50 bucks every 2 weeks.. I can't imagine how much the goats feed would cost if I calculated it by the month or week..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, that's fine. It's still in her system. Stays in the system for about 3 months, so if you want, you could give another shot right before breeding, but you have minerals out, so it's not that big of a deal. More of a mineral question though :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But it still had to do with breeding! Oh! Speaking of minerals! I hope I got the right ones you said your friend uses the purina horse minerals.. My does eat it like candy and I put it separate from the manna pro minerals, they won't touch those now.. If I mix them together, they won't touch it.. So I really hope I got the right one because they like it


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh, Lacie while you're here, do you give your goats Vit E shots?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Probably more than me  though I did just switch my stupid dogs to this new food that will cost me 50 bucks every 2 weeks.. I can't imagine how much the goats feed would cost if I calculated it by the month or week..


Well lets see, I go through 
3-4 bales of hay a day (anywhere between $14-22 a bale)
50lbs of boer feed a week ($18 a bag)
75lbs of dairy goat grain every 4 days ($22 a bag)
75lbs of dairy cow grain every 4 days ($22 a bag)
40lbs of dog food every 3-4 days ($35 a bag)
50lbs of pig food every 2 days ($15 a bag)
50lbs of foal developer a week ($22 a bag)
70lbs of Coups stupid barley a month :lol: (Think it was like $17)

and yeah, thank god DH works, because I hate my shop :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> But it still had to do with breeding! Oh! Speaking of minerals! I hope I got the right ones you said your friend uses the purina horse minerals.. My does eat it like candy and I put it separate from the manna pro minerals, they won't touch those now.. If I mix them together, they won't touch it.. So I really hope I got the right one because they like it


What bag is it? Yeah, she used one of their minerals.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's called free balance 12:12


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> Oh, Lacie while you're here, do you give your goats Vit E shots?


In a sense, yes. I do a combo, I use the Vit EA-D 300 or whatever the heck it's called. It's like $40-45 from jeffers.


----------



## goathiker

Is everyone ready for the polar vortex?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> It's called free balance 12:12


Yep, looks good enough. It's overall better than the manna pro.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That doesn't sound good Jill..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> In a sense, yes. I do a combo, I use the Vit EA-D 300 or whatever the heck it's called. It's like $40-45 from jeffers.


How much do you give? And how often?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Is everyone ready for the polar vortex?


What? No! I still have to milk! I'm late, I need more time! :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> How much do you give? And how often?


I do 2cc for the adults two to three times a year.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yep, looks good enough. It's overall better than the manna pro.


Darn, I just bought a brand new bag of manna pro... Weird thing is, my goats like the horse mineral and won't touch the goat one, my horse likes the goat mineral and won't touch the horse one :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do you use something called MFO? My bucks breeder told me to get that for the does when the kid.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It's supposed to hit on Tuesday. It will affect the midwest the most but may lower our temps too. Right now it's causing 50' waves in Alaska and record low temps.


----------



## goathiker

MFO is for milk fever.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Do you use something called MFO? My bucks breeder told me to get that for the does when the kid.


Nope, that is only used for milk fever, and I'm afraid of it, if the IV goes too fast, you kill em.


----------



## goathiker

MFO is the oral one. I have a 5 year old bottle of it in my bathroom. Never been opened.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

she said it was an oral solution? She told me to get it and give her some before kidding and immediately after


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It's sitting beside the bottle of CMPK, which is the injectable, also 5 years old and never been opened.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, I'm thinking of the IV one, the CMPK :lol: Well anyways no, I have never bought a bottle of that :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

As long as they get enough calcium from the minerals and hay, they are good to go. And alfalfa is the better hay to feed with your mineral, Dee, since the cal-phos is 1:1.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, I have to go milk, I'll be right back!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, good, they are all on alfalfa, and I don't need to buy that stuff 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hurry back! I might miss you too much! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> It's sitting beside the bottle of CMPK, which is the injectable, also 5 years old and never been opened.


They had something at tractor supply called CPK that was also oral. It seemed to be the same thing. But I'm glad I don't need it, because that is just another thing for me to try to remember!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It burns the heck out their throat. It's meant to be tubed. The burns can make them stop eating and cause milk fever.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well... Super glad I asked before I bought it... I really like this lady, but I always like to get more than one opinion before starting a new protocol.

On that note, do u have any grain ideas for me?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, I is back


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:wave:

I'm hungry...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just ate :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm so excited about Kat living here! I can't wait till its final!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Lacie your cow is adorable  I'm incredibly jealous


----------



## goathiker

Sure, try this.
3 parts whole oats
2 parts rolled barley
1 part calf manna or Animax
1 part Boss
1 part Renew

!4% protein 6%fat


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You weren't that excited before, Dee, what made you so happy about her? It was my sage advice wasn't it? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What the heck! My son just took my car to watch tv at my sisters house! :hair: :lol: what the heck is wrong with him


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Sure, try this.
> 3 parts whole oats
> 2 parts rolled barley
> 1 part calf manna or Animax
> 1 part Boss
> 1 part Renew
> 
> !4% protein 6%fat


Ok, what if I can't get barley? And what if I want more protein?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You weren't that excited before, Dee, what made you so happy about her? It was my sage advice wasn't it? :lol:


Which advice are we talking about here? You have given me a lot :lol: it's just all sinking in now, every time I see her I realize I don't have to give her back.. It makes me so happy, she definitely likes it here better, she was very skiddish at her old home..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

How pretty she'll look in good flesh again


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh yes! I think about that every time I look at her too!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Which advice are we talking about here? You have given me a lot :lol: it's just all sinking in now, every time I see her I realize I don't have to give her back.. It makes me so happy, she definitely likes it here better, she was very skiddish at her old home..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Of course she likes it with you -- you feed her! And love her!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But she was seriously so different over there.. And the lady said she was like that since the day she got her and she never settled in..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, Coup is like that for me, not settling in so swell still. Grants goats are just so picky, snobby, so high strung... like him kinda :lol: She is back to barely eating grain again. And I can take a picture right now, the feeder is still stuffed, she has all she can eat, she just wont. But I figure, Babette was a little funky too, but right after she kidded, it was like a switch, and she's fat and happy now. So I'm hoping the same will go for Coup, if not, I know her kids will be just fine and eat like little pigs


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Temperance was weird when I first got her but after about 4 months she was perfect 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Took Babette 9 and now she's co-queen, go figure :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Sure, try this.
> 3 parts whole oats
> 2 parts rolled barley
> 1 part calf manna or Animax
> 1 part Boss
> 1 part Renew
> 
> !4% protein 6%fat


The renew is probably throwing off the protein to fat ratio.. What if we get rid of the renew? How can we make more protein for Kat?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Took Babette 9 and now she's co-queen, go figure :lol:


Since Kat has been here Temper has boldly showed her status as queen! I'm glad, because she makes a good queen. She is so docile but knows when to put her subordinates in their place :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Why do you want higher protein?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You can keep the renew, just add more manna if you want more protein. Mine will sometimes get 3lbs a day each...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Why do you want higher protein?


Did you miss our conversation last night? See, you don't pay attention to us here as much!.. Kat has no muscle 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So what are the benefits of barely over oats? Because idk if my feed store carries barley..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think she tunes out feed talk after dealing with Cade for months :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I think she tunes out feed talk after dealing with Cade for months :lol:


Aw... Jill can't tune me out... Jill must love me!! 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

She should be getting plenty of protein from alfalfa. She needs fat from grains. You only need super high protein in the grain if you have bad hay.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Does the protein dry out of hay with age? My neighbor only buys hay twice a year, so it's nice to have consistent hay, but it's super dry


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, bad hay, that's why I use high protein feed when I can afford it. Good alfalfa averages around 20% protein, Dee.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yes, bad hay, that's why I use high protein feed when I can afford it. Good alfalfa averages around 20% protein, Dee.


The hay looks really good, just really dry compared to the fresh stuff I'm used to getting from the other guy with the gross goats..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

No, protein doesn't dry out at all. In fact when you burn something the ash that's left over is the protein. It doesn't burn.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Everything deteriorates with age but for protein , long long time I would assume, it should still be fine.


----------



## NubianFan

I just ate pie Lacie.....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> No, protein doesn't dry out at all. In fact when you burn something the ash that's left over is the protein. It doesn't burn.


Ok, so what about the barley? Does it change everything if I can't get barley or can I just take it out?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> I just ate pie Lacie.....


 and you didn't even offer me a piece! :mecry: that's ok, I won't cry too much, unless it was chocolate silk pie, or cherry... I did have a chocolate shake today though :yum:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did I mention I don't think she's eating much hay?.. She looks and acts really hungry when I go out to feed.. And Temper looks huge..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

It was Key Lime, you probably don't even like Key Lime LOL


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NubianFan said:


> I just ate pie Lacie.....


I like chocolate pudding pie! Not very many pies make me happy.. But that one will always put a smile on my face!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh! You found one more! I love key lime pie!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, did you try shaking the leaves out and throwing away the stems? How about a good morning apple? Cut into small slices with the seeds removed? :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey, you're right! I do not like key lime pie! I am no longer envious :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Leaving the barley out comes to 15% protein and 6% fat.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Dee, did you try shaking the leaves out and throwing away the stems? How about a good morning apple? Cut into small slices with the seeds removed? :slapfloor:


Haha! I don't have to shake the leaves out, I throw a flake out in the AM then in the PM I have to go pull all the stems out of the feeders so I can refill them :lol:

She likes little apples and baby carrots, which her old owner said she wouldn't eat any treats..mi really think she didn't like her..

He belly just isn't as full as I would like it to be when I go out to feed, but after she eats her grain she looks ok... I want her to be full all the time!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Dee, did you try shaking the leaves out and throwing away the stems? How about a good morning apple? Cut into small slices with the seeds removed? :slapfloor:


Or if you use a scoop, she might like to eat out of the scoop. I have one that thinks anything in the scoop is much better than anything in the dish. :razz:


----------



## goathiker

Oh, and the barley adds B vitamins.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Does she bolt her hay down when you feed, or does she pick the leaves out slowly? I can almost guarantee that where she grew up, she's used to having dairy alfalfa free choice, which is rather fine soft stemmed here. Is she in with Temper? If she is, she might be getting pushed away when you're not out there.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Oh, and the barley adds B vitamins.





goathiker said:


> Leaving the barley out comes to 15% protein and 6% fat.


Ok well I have to go back to tractor supply to get the renew anyway so I can see if they have barley... And I have been savoring my last bit of calf manna since my feed store had to order it for me so I guess I should just pick that up too.. It's not good for Kat to be skimping her manna!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Does she bolt her hay down when you feed, or does she pick the leaves out slowly? I can almost guarantee that where she grew up, she's used to having dairy alfalfa free choice, which is rather fine soft stemmed here. Is she in with Temper? If she is, she might be getting pushed away when you're not out there.


She wants to eat with temper badly... She nibbles slowly when she gets next to them... I have hay in 3 different places for them so I'd they fight they can choose, but she really REALLY wants to eat with Temper... Temper doesn't share her feelings..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh and Temper isn't afraid to push her away even when I'm there... She wants to show her status all the time.. She fluffs up her hackles and looks all big and tough.. She was never like that before I got Kat.. But now I don't have to worry about Tempers weight 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How could you both leave me??? It's not even late yet...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I didn't leave. Just looking for a movie.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You took exactly 20 minutes to get back to me, I get bored and go astray if I have to wait more than 5 :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:lol: well I got distracted...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: And I had to feed the pigs


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

There are no more good movies Jill.. I already checked :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have to work tomorrow and I'm really procrastinating my shower! I feel like the longer I wait the longer it will be till I'm at work!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

All the good movies are old. I'm watching Uncle Buck.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hehe, that's a funny one! I agree! There are no good new movies..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I am waiting for the second Avatar to come out though. I only have 2 more years to wait.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I waiting for finding Dori! I think it's supposed to come out next year!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm waiting for the next Pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## goathiker

That one should be cute. I think I'll watch My Blue Heaven after this :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just flipped on greys anatomy.. There a guy with seven nails in his scull... I feel like this show was really popular back in its day.. But it just doesn't seem that great.. Maybe it gets better?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Don't know, I don't watch TV.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol me either, I was just looking for something on net Flix and couldn't find a movie but this was in the "popular on Netflix" list.. Thought I'd give it a try


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I guess I should shower now.... I don't want to go to bed yet... Maybe I can take a quick shower then have another beer 

I'm trying to quit smoking.. It's hard when everyone around me smokes and I see it all the time on tv.. But I have only had 1 smoke since my friends Bday party on sat..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Check out Fousey tube


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That was creepy... I can't believe my iPad actually played it! It shut down right after the video was done! It usually doesn't play at all!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need to get some more soap from Kat, I haven't seen her on here In a while..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Me neither, come to think of it, I haven't looked at the group for a while either.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What group? Is there a soap group?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I guess it's time for bed.. My tv stopped working...

G'Night 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

G'Night sleep well


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It usually takes me a while to fall asleep but I'll try to get some good sleep till my alarm goes off in 7 hours.. I just hope I can be asleep within the next hour


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> It usually takes me a while to fall asleep but I'll try to get some good sleep till my alarm goes off in 7 hours.. I just hope I can be asleep within the next hour
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I'm making some soap today  then i need to make a few batches next week


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Jill I love Uncle Buck. I honestly have to say all the old movies are usually funnier (in a not as dirty way) and overall better...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My buck is calling me, he doesn't want me to go to work!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

HappyCaliGoats said:


> My buck is calling me, he doesn't want me to go to work!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


:lol: my goaties do that every morning and I'm always like "oh mom, I can't leave them, looks like o can't go to school!" And she's just always like "Oh good gosh get in the car" :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ :ROFL: :slapfloor: :lol: love it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My mom found a sprouting jar she have me  so now I have something to put the half I don't use right away in


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kat still wouldn't eat much today... And she wont eat if I separate her.... She just cries till I let her out 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ^ :ROFL: :slapfloor: :lol: love it!


Its literally like every single day :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Crush hates picture time :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Levi was over last night, we watched two movies and he didn't leave till a little after 11 :lol:

I also got three kisses out of him :shades:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Dee, did you get my last email?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Umm... Yes, I think so! About the udder?mor did you just send it today?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Just sent one 40 minutes ago


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, for some reason I can only receive emails when I'm at home. So I won't get it for a little bit


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol: Well let me know when you get it


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> Crush hates picture time :lol:


How old is he..?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> How old is he..?


A little over 9months...still no beard :lol: Plus, he's quite small for his age :chin:


----------



## Emzi00

I feel better about Bear now. :lol: I think Dee just has a really big buck..


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> I feel better about Bear now. :lol: I think Dee just has a really big buck..


Don't feel better yet :lol:, Crush had coccidia when he was younger so he's probably smaller than he should be :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Bear isn't as old as Crush, and a little bit bigger. I kept forgetting to worm him. :lol: Obsidian is just a massive little beast.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You guys just have tiny bucks :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Should I ship your doe when she's weaned, Emma? She ought to be about 80-90lbs by then :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

No, I want a two week old buckling from Clarice. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

This kidding?


----------



## Emzi00

Sure!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Emzi00 said:


> Bear isn't as old as Crush, and a little bit bigger. I kept forgetting to worm him. :lol: Obsidian is just a massive little beast.


:lol: I think he's pretty normal sized compared to how big want him to be, I want him to tower over Eddie and be as big as a Kastdemur buck! 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Are you actually being serious, or just joking here? Doesn't matter to me what you buy, but if you're serious, I need to know whether or not I'm bottle feeding something :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Dee, you said he was like 125# at six months right? My yearling wether is like 135#. :lol: Obsidian's huge.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> :lol: I think he's pretty normal sized compared to how big want him to be, I want him to tower over Eddie and be as big as a Kastdemur buck!


If he continues to be fed enough, and the worms and cocci are kept in check, he will be one of the bucks that you can see eye to eye with :lol: Just do not treat him like a doe, and you'll be good to go.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Emzi00 said:


> Dee, you said he was like 125# at six months right? My yearling wether is like 135#. :lol: Obsidian's huge.


That's a wether. My wether just hit 200# and he is 2.5 years.. He was pretty small as a yearling. But Obsidian also had a bad bout of cocci and lost a bit of weight a few monts ago.. That was scary..

Lacie what do you mean don't treat him like a doe!? He gets fed the same as my does except he only gets grain once a day..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Are you actually being serious, or just joking here? Doesn't matter to me what you buy, but if you're serious, I need to know whether or not I'm bottle feeding something :lol:


I've come to the conclusion that I really like Clarice, and it would be more affordable than the other options and so yeah. Just have to run it by the parents and we'll see.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, I mean do not love on him like a doe, don't pet his face a lot when he isn't in rut, don't rub his head, etc. Not like what you can do with the does. Seneca was babied like that and he got extremely bossy and attacked Kristi when she was out there with him once. He wasn't really ever really able to be handled after that and as he got older, because he was a humongous, monsterous buck.

Alrighty, Emma. He'd be $250 plus the shipping, so I'll quote you at $650 :lol: And I actually like the fact that you want a buck from her. Fancy is the only thing out of her that I have, and I'd really like to see if the depth will carry out in her grandkids.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh and the feed store screwed up and ordered me sweetlix meat maker minerals instead of manna pro. I told them I would try it cuz the label looks good and the goats don't like the manna pro any way.. But I finally got my 50# of calf manna so I can stop rationing poor Kat now! Maybe that's why she didn't finish her grain! She wants more manna!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh and Emma, if you do end up with a buck from her, do not expect him to get huge. Clarice is a dink, her entire line is small. If he gets bigger than 30-32", it's from Nehru's side. :lol:


----------



## Ryann

I found a local feed store that carries sweetlix meat maker and bought a bag today! The manager is going to order me the sweetlix dairy next time!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You guys just have tiny bucks :lol:


Haven't you ever heard of slow to mature lines? :slapfloor:


----------



## Ryann

does anyone know what I can do about a piglet with a dislocated back leg? I tried to straighten it out to splint it but I can't get it to move into position...piglet was born last night and is being bottle fed as can't move fast enough to get out of moms way.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> Haven't you ever heard of slow to mature lines? :slapfloor:


Slow to mature  Mine finish growing at 4, isn't that slow enough? :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Slow to mature  Mine finish growing at 4, isn't that slow enough? :lol:


Ok, so slower to mature :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Snails pace :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Alrighty, Emma. He'd be $250 plus the shipping, so I'll quote you at $650 :lol: And I actually like the fact that you want a buck from her. Fancy is the only thing out of her that I have, and I'd really like to see if the depth will carry out in her grandkids.


That's what I'm hoping for. But you know, this means that you have to actually register her now. :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Snails pace :lol:


:lol: yep!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Going to Five guys , burgers n fries! Yum!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm going to strangle Coup... she's in heat :angry:

On a side note, so's Fancy, so they'll both get bred to Nehru... that makes one Emperor kidding and five to Nehru :hair:


----------



## NubianFan

Nehru's the man then huh?


----------



## NubianFan

He's like Oh yeah..... I'm the man..... take that "Emperor".....:shades:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Going to Five guys , burgers n fries! Yum!


Delish!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Gosh I guess! It's like "Oh, you traveled 4 hours to have an afternoon rendezvous with that boy? Here, let me being you back into heat with my super powerful cologne, and get you covered in 2 seconds flat. Standing still is not required" :hair:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Guess I won't complain, I'll see about leasing him next year. But watch Nehru have the better looking kids :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Dee, I mean do not love on him like a doe, don't pet his face a lot when he isn't in rut, don't rub his head, etc. Not like what you can do with the does. Seneca was babied like that and he got extremely bossy and attacked Kristi when she was out there with him once. He wasn't really ever really able to be handled after that and as he got older, because he was a humongous, monsterous buck.
> 
> Alrighty, Emma. He'd be $250 plus the shipping, so I'll quote you at $650 :lol: And I actually like the fact that you want a buck from her. Fancy is the only thing out of her that I have, and I'd really like to see if the depth will carry out in her grandkids.


Well he was babied... But when he first went into rut he tried to mount a couple people and they didn't know how to stop him, then he tried to mount me and I took his butt to the ground. He now respects my bubble

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, don't baby any other bucks, amd it should be fine.

Killed a chicken for dinner :lol: smells good. I like fried chicken :yum:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm having beer for dinner. Kat took a couple nibbles of her grain, barely any. But she seems like she's eating more alfalfa. She won't eat unless I or temper are standing near her.. Which is weird because temper bullies her..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> Going to Five guys , burgers n fries! Yum!


Do y'all have a mooya out there? I know it's really hard to believe but it's better than five guys! It's amazing, spectacular, fantabulous, orgasm in your mouth!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

eewwwww orgasm in your mouth,... that isn't a selling point for me.... but we have two Mooyah's fairly near us and I was wondering what the heck they were, are they just a burger joint?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, burgers and firs, they have the best free toppings!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

toppings?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, fried onions, grilled onions, lettuce, tomatoes, pickles, jalapeños, sautéed mushroom, more I can't think of plus like 10 sauces to choose from, A1, cholula, ketchup, mustard, BBQ and tons more I cant think of.. And that's the free stuff! You can add avocado and bacon if you want..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

sounds good, I think of ice cream when I think of toppings but I guess thzt makes sense to call the stuff you put on a burger too. Really though my favorite burger is hamburger pattie, velveeta cheese slice, mayo, dill pickle and a little ketchup. And that's it, I really not into all that stuff on a burger. I do like avocado and bacon on burgers sometimes, and I like, A 1 on a burger sometimes, and swiss mushroom burgers sometimes.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha, well then sometimes you will like mooya!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I'll have to try it next time I am there. We have David's Burgers here and they are better than Five Guys I think. And I like Five guys pretty well to not be a big burger fan in the first place.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Mmmmm I love Five Guys! We're getting one in January!  But Grande Mere Inn has the best burgers on the face of the earth :drool:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Lacie, I'm mad at Coup, too!! Lacie, will you keep a doeling out of this breeding? And who are you gunna breed her to?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, does will be kept from them all anyway. I might breed her doe kids to Biagia's buck (if I get one) out of Emperor, or to Emperor himself.
I wanted some more does from Nehru anyway, but I would have preferred my Emperor kids! I don't know if I'll keep Nehru another season, now that I have all the does bred to him. 
And I'm probably going to hold over buck kids from Babs and Coup too, as well as Biagia, to see where I'm at. But Biagia's buck could be used on every doe and doe kid excet her and a sister, the others I'd have to use only on a select few.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is my Internet broken again or is everyone MIA?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Do cousins count?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! Hi Vicki!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Looks like Lacie is here too, she's just not talking 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Hi Dee! Well, Lacie may really be out feeding pigs or something.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:wave:


----------



## glndg

Hi Skyla! Dee will be happy now. :hi5:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi Skyla!

Ya, we can never know what Lacie is doing :laugh:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Does anyone have nothing interesting planned today?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Dee, I had never even heard of Mooyah before, but I see that they are getting one not real far....not real close either, but do-able.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well if you are ever near it you should definitely try it! I don't like onions or mushrooms and idk what made me order it but I got the fried onions and sautéed mushrooms on my burger and it was Sooo good! And I never thought to put cholula on a burger but that was good too!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Nothing real exciting. Going to the hardware store, trimming some hooves, doing some other work.....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm going to try to trim Kat's hooves today, we'll see how it goes, she's kinda skitso... :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have family coming over soon for lunch/dinner... I would have rather have gone to the NHDGA meeting and talk about goats... But nooo...  lol


----------



## glndg

Uh oh, looks like Fuddruckers closed their closest location. Guess I'll have to try Mooyah. It sounds good.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What's fuddruckers??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Fuddrucker'a is yummy! :yum:


----------



## glndg

It's a burger joint. It sounds similar in that they give you the basic burger and you add what you want.
They had chicken, ostrich, and I think bison too, in addition to beef.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ya, we can never know what Lacie is doing :laugh:


That's right :shades:


----------



## glndg

Hey, Lacie, did you see the thread Smuggling Goats? Jessica said someone was smuggling horses a while back and taking them for slaughter in Washington.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, saw that thread. It doesn't surprise me though, it's actually rather easy to get past the ag check points. And I do believe the horse slaughter is in Canada? They probably said Washington to keep themselves out of worse trouble. onder:
And all the gates are locked! They would have to cut the fence to get them out, which has been done before...


----------



## glndg

Of course you are right. If they are taking them FROM California to Washington, it probably wouldn't be too hard. It's coming into California where they check. How they get lots of goats into California IDK because you do have to stop.

I don't know what they do at the Canadian border.....but again, I'd think it would be harder going south.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My friend said he voted to keep horse slaughter legal in the US because the horses that are transported to Canada go without food or water for days during the entire trip.... So sad how people can do this to animals...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Actually... you can get past the check point both ways... do not ask me how I know this... :lol:


----------



## glndg

Dee, I would agree with your friend -- if they are going to slaughter, it should be close by.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Back in 2008 there were only 3 slaughter houses in the US that would process horses, that can still be a 3 day drive from some areas..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

For sure. When they had the auction still up in Roseville, whenever I wanted a new horse, all I'd have to do is outbid the meat buyers. Not sure where they sent those ones for slaughter back then though.


----------



## glndg

Sounds like a good way to get a nice horse. Not sure what is happening in Spain now, but I read a a few years ago that a lot of the pure Spanish horses were going for meat because they went overboard breeding them. The economy collapsed and people couldn't afford to buy them for pleasure any more. :sad:

Okay, it was less than 2 years ago:

http://photos.denverpost.com/2013/0...-horses-to-butcher-financial-crisis-photos/#1

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2013/0...nce-prized-acquisitions-now-victims-economic/


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm going to sign the bill of sale and make a payment on Kat today! It will be official!! And Kat ate her full ration of grain this morning! I hope she doesn't get sick from not eating it for a few days then scarfing it all down today..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Bye! :wave:

Sounds good, Dee. Glad she's eating better. Good luck!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Bye Vicky! Have a great day!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm hungry.


----------



## margaret

So am I.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm so FULL!


----------



## margaret

Skyla have you been making a pig of yourself?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I just got done with Choral Fest


----------



## margaret

What's that?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Maybe  
Had lots if pasta and some bread...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Crush just went to his new home! :stars: Whoopie!


----------



## NubianFan

Crush? you been stealing My Crush.....


----------



## margaret

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Maybe
> Had lots if pasta and some bread...


:yum: All I had for lunch was some lentil soup and all my brothers are pigs I didn't get very much and now I'm starving:mecry:


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> Crush? you been stealing My Crush.....


Nooooooooo, the goat Crush :lol: He's been called Crush since February 2014...


----------



## margaret

:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lindsey, he looks stinky! Lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lindsey, he looks stinky! Lol


He is!  He has his special cologne on for all the girls :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

margaret said:


> What's that?


All these Lutheran schools all over Wisconsin, Illinois, Michigan, Indiana... And maybe some other states (I never remember) get together for Friday-Sunday and sing we have a pops concert on Friday and a sacred concert today  And we hosted this year, so its super fun its only like the best singers from the school too, like the "festival singer" group or whatever you wanna call it


----------



## margaret

Is that your smoochable doeling Lindsey?:lol:
Jk:lol:


----------



## margaret

littlegoatgirl said:


> All these Lutheran schools all over Wisconsin, Illinois, Michigan, Indiana... And maybe some other states (I never remember) get together for Friday-Sunday and sing we have a pops concert on Friday and a sacred concert today  And we hosted this year, so its super fun its only like the best singers from the school too, like the "festival singer" group or whatever you wanna call it


Interesting.....sounds kinda fun


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> He is!  He has his special cologne on for all the girls :lol:


:lol:


----------



## margaret

COgoatLover25 said:


> He is!  He has his special cologne on for all the girls :lol:


a never ending supply right? :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

margaret said:


> Is that your smoochable doeling Lindsey?:lol:
> Jk:lol:


No, this is my doeling that is waaaaaaayyy more smoochable than your buck... :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

margaret said:


> a never ending supply right? :lol:


I gave him a bath the day before that picture...it all came back :lol:


----------



## margaret

:slapfloor: Why would you give a buck a bath:lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

margaret said:


> :slapfloor: Why would you give a buck a bath:lol:


Idk, He had rolled in mud :lol:


----------



## margaret

COgoatLover25 said:


> No, this is my doeling that is waaaaaaayyy more smoochable than your buck... :lol:


She is cute but not as cute as my buck
I was gonna get a picture of him but I kinda sorta forgot because I was so overjoyed at the fact the someone was coming to look at one of the other bucks.
Wait, what the heck is wrong with her leg??


----------



## COgoatLover25

margaret said:


> She is cute but not as cute as my buck
> I was gonna get a picture of him but I kinda sorta forgot because I was so overjoyed at the fact the someone was coming to look at one of the other bucks.
> Wait, what the heck is wrong with her leg??


We should make a poll thread and see who's goat is cuter 
Nothings wrong with her leg :lol: You're just overwhelmed by extreme cuteness! :lol:


----------



## margaret

No I'm not! It looks weird! Oh I see now, it's her back leg. It looked like she had a hoof growing out of her leg:lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Get a few "cute" pics of your buck and then we'll make a poll thread to see which is cuter :lol:


----------



## margaret

My camera just broke:mecry:


----------



## COgoatLover25

margaret said:


> My camera just broke:mecry:


Even it knows my goat is waaaaaaaaayyyyy cuter than yours :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

But really my goats are cuter than any of your guys'. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

BAHAHAH!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> But really my goats are cuter than any of your guys'. :lol:


Not as cute as mine!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

margaret said:


> Interesting.....sounds kinda fun


It is!! Its so cool and it sounds amazing!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Guys... I'm pretty sure no one can beat mine


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> But really my goats are cuter than any of your guys'. :lol:


I seriously doubt it :shades:


----------



## NubianFan

So did I tell y'all what I cooked today???


----------



## NubianFan

I make molasses glazed ham, scalloped potatoes with bacon and green bean casserole..... yummmmm


----------



## Ryann

we lost the little piglet with the dislocated leg that I have been bottle feeding tonight. I knew this morning that she wasn't acting right. my niece and I took turns holding feeding and snuggling her most of the day. at least she passed knowing she was loved.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Aaawww, sorry to hear that


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe.. So sorry Ryann..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I make molasses glazed ham, scalloped potatoes with bacon and green bean casserole..... yummmmm


:yum: :drool: sounds delish!


----------



## NubianFan

Sorry about the piggie, that's sad.


----------



## Ryann

thanks guys she was the sweetest little thing. I knew her chances weren't good she had aspirated a lot of fluid and her leg was never going to be right... I was surprised she made through the first night and then kinda got my hopes up yesterday. if she had made it she would have been a pet but she was so loving little snuggly piggy.


----------



## ndwarf

Did I tell ya'll I got my cast list? I am in Cinderella and I am....... wait for it.... a STEPSISTER!!arty: It is SO much fun!! The other stepsister is my best friend (other than Margaret) so yelling at her is a blast:hi5:!! I have 46 lines


----------



## COgoatLover25

ndwarf said:


> Did I tell ya'll I got my cast list? I am in Cinderella and I am....... wait for it.... a STEPSISTER!!arty: It is SO much fun!! The other stepsister is my best friend (other than Margaret) so yelling at her is a blast:hi5:!! I have 46 lines


It fits you!  :slapfloor:


----------



## ndwarf

Haha very funny


----------



## littlegoatgirl

So sorry Ryann 

That's awesome!!! I'm jealous, I love acting but I don't have time for drama in my schedule this year so I can't be in the ones our school puts on, and the out of school ones I can't do because I don't have time in my crazy life


----------



## margaret

COgoatLover25 said:


> It fits you!  :slapfloor:


It really does:lol: She's very good at yelling(............................and sending nasty emails...................) :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I want popcorn...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just had pudding...


----------



## Emzi00

I had more brownies......


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Did you now? :shades:


----------



## Emzi00

They still aren't special ones.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Darn, we coulda partied! arty:


----------



## Emzi00

You're too old to party like that anymore! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh! That reminds me, we went to lunch today... and the lady straight up asked me if I was over 65!.... I must have partied too hard :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Well it's not like you look old or anything.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's ok, everyone always thinks my youngest daughter is her older brothers mother :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I partied way too hard last night, I was out as soon as I got home. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, as long as it was not the way we used to party, that's ok :lol: oh and I won't be here for thanksgiving.... I'm go to go visit people I hate :ROFL: maybe retaliate on my fork scars... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I babysat last night, such partying. :lol:

Tennessee? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I just dropped a cup of water... •_•


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I babysat last night, such partying. :lol:
> 
> Tennessee? :lol:


Yeah, but only because it's like 3 birthday parties and thanksgiving combined, and I got sucked into it... But I swear, a certain somebody had better not show up, or there will be blood :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Skyla, didn't anyone teach you how to hold things? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi all! I just got home from Galaxy's breeders house, she harvested 6 rabbits while I was there :lol: I kept the biggest ones foot 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Skyla, didn't anyone teach you how to hold things? :lol:


Umm.. Yes... But I'm a rebel! I do things my own way!  lol! I was walking down stairs to my room, reading stuff on here with a bag of popcorn under my arm and two cups of water in one hand, got to the bottom of the stairs and one just fell! Lol! Only lost about half the cup cause there was a bunch of laundry that caught it's fall LOL!


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Hi all! I just got home from Galaxy's breeders house, she harvested 6 rabbits while I was there :lol: I kept the biggest ones foot
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


A Rabbits foot is only as lucky as the rabbit who once wore it...:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Quick somebody say something funny, I need a laugh.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well she was a pretty lucky rabbit, she was very well taken care of and she got the privilege of bringing sustenance to this family! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's what happened to little bunny foofoo!!


----------



## NubianFan

blech rabbits


----------



## NubianFan

You just need ham Emma


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> blech rabbits


They taste good though  lol


----------



## goatygirl

I'm going to be 14 tomorrow!!!!!!!!!! I was born 1:10 am exactly an hour after Kelsie was born.


----------



## NubianFan

Seriously.... where do my weekends go?


----------



## NubianFan

Yuck I hate the way rabbits taste... blech.


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> You just need ham Emma


Only if you cooked it.


----------



## NubianFan

I did I cooked molasses glazed ham, scalloped potatoes with bacon and green bean casserole. It is still sitting on the stove... I think I am about to go back and graze again. The first time I ate any it was fresh outta the oven and it was HOT


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goatygirl said:


> I'm going to be 14 tomorrow!!!!!!!!!! I was born 1:10 am exactly an hour after Kelsie was born.


Happy almost birthday Olivia!


----------



## glndg

goatygirl said:


> I'm going to be 14 tomorrow!!!!!!!!!! I was born 1:10 am exactly an hour after Kelsie was born.


Happy early birthday, Olivia! :gift:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Yuck I hate the way rabbits taste... blech.


Really? I like it!  tastes like chicken!


----------



## NubianFan

EEeeeewww it doesn't taste anything like chicken. It is so strong tasting. I love squirrel though. Fried squirrel and gravy YUM


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> EEeeeewww it doesn't taste anything like chicken. It is so strong tasting. I love squirrel though. Fried squirrel and gravy YUM


I've heard that wild rabbit is pretty gammey tasting.. We raised our own


----------



## goatygirl

Thank you!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I just dropped a cup of water... •_•


For some reason, this made me laugh so hard I snorted and I still can't stop!!! :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

Isn't it funny how sometimes the smallest thing can strike you are so funny like that. Yesterday we were in this market that has lots of specialty foods including gluten free foods. So they had these corn based noodles that were gluten free. The brand name was Mrs. Leepers so the first pkg I picked up said "Mrs. Leepers Corn Elbows" I just lost it right there in the aisle. I don't know why that struck me as so funny but it sure did.


----------



## glndg

NubianFan said:


> Isn't it funny how sometimes the smallest thing can strike you are so funny like that. Yesterday we were in this market that has lots of specialty foods including gluten free foods. So they had these corn based noodles that were gluten free. The brand name was Mrs. Leepers so the first pkg I picked up said "Mrs. Leepers Corn Elbows" I just lost it right there in the aisle. I don't know why that struck me as so funny but it sure did.


What were they thinking when they named that product? :slapfloor:


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> Isn't it funny how sometimes the smallest thing can strike you are so funny like that. Yesterday we were in this market that has lots of specialty foods including gluten free foods. So they had these corn based noodles that were gluten free. The brand name was Mrs. Leepers so the first pkg I picked up said "Mrs. Leepers Corn Elbows" I just lost it right there in the aisle. I don't know why that struck me as so funny but it sure did.


:lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have never eaten rabbit but the ladies that owned the rabbits said they like it better than deer


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I like antelope meat better than rabbit ...and elk meat better than antelope :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Elk is good, never had antelope... I think I like most meat. I had duck soup once and didn't like it but it could have been the soup, I haven't had duck since


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Goose is pretty good, never had duck before though :chin:

Had some nasty male sheep meat one time  The meat smelled icky :-/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Elk is gross! Well, not horrible, but I don't love it.. It's pretty good as a meatloaf lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Isn't it funny how sometimes the smallest thing can strike you are so funny like that. Yesterday we were in this market that has lots of specialty foods including gluten free foods. So they had these corn based noodles that were gluten free. The brand name was Mrs. Leepers so the first pkg I picked up said "Mrs. Leepers Corn Elbows" I just lost it right there in the aisle. I don't know why that struck me as so funny but it sure did.


LOL! That's ok, me and my mom were in the car the other day and she was saying her knee hurt and was like throbbing, but she said pulsating and I just started laughing soo hard!! I have no clue why! Lol! She looked at me and was like, I don't know why that's so funny! Lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My rabbit foot is huge! It's from a Flemish giant! She was so cute! I told them they shouldn't eat her.. They said for forty dollars I could have her.. So I said good bye to the bunny and learned how to process small animals..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I love duck, but you can really mess it up if you cook it wrong. lamb is my all time fav meat though. So I can take some pretty strong tasting meat, to be honest rabbit is about the only meat I just haven't liked.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lamb is good! Oh I hate veal... I guess that one meat I know I don't like


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I even like veal


----------



## NubianFan

Tiny destroyer is on a rampage.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh! I bet the kitty would like to play with my new rabbit foot! But they said I have to keep it in salt for a month 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

you do realize you are basically making a mummy of a rabbits foot don't you? You just be careful you don't end up with the mummy's curse.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's so gross Dee! Lol

Well, I'm off to bed, night guys


----------



## NubianFan

Night Skyla!


----------



## goathiker

G.Night Skyla.


Ouch, my poor body...We're almost ready for the storm though.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Did everybody leave?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Jill did you get my text?

So, highs of this week will be 36 and lows will be 15. Soooo not ready for this. And we might get snow, too. Yuck.


----------



## NubianFan

watching remodeling shows and entertaining a kitten.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Yah, we are supposed to get snow soon to,Sydney. It is to early but it may go now and it will be halfway decent during kidding. (Probably not though, with my lovely luck.)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's so gross Dee! Lol
> 
> Well, I'm off to bed, night guys


What's gross? Cats love rabbit and this foot is so adorable!

Leslie it can't be cursed because that bunny was so darn cute and she liked me! I told her if I took her home shed live with goats and she said shed rather die quickly and feed a family then be squished by a goat and die in a field. Her choice!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I went to go make a payment for Kat today only to find my paycheck hadn't gone through then when I told the lady that and said I would write her a check she could cash tomorrow, I pulled out my check book to find no more checks! Haha just my day huh..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Lovely Dee. Don't you love it when that happens?

Anyway I was looking at pictures of boer bucks. I saw some grand champion bucks and I just didn't like them. They were rather to long, their backs to straight or not long enough. I found some perfect bucks before, but no one else like them in my family. Topical.


----------



## goathiker

I sent you a text back Sydney did it get eaten?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

cowgirlboergoats said:


> Lovely Dee. Don't you love it when that happens?
> 
> Anyway I was looking at pictures of boer bucks. I saw some grand champion bucks and I just didn't like them. They were rather to long, their backs to straight or not long enough. I found some perfect bucks before, but no one else like them in my family. Topical.


Too long and too straight?? Now I'm really confused! I thought that's what we wanted?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Where is everyone?? I don't want to go to bed yet!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Just waiting for someone to say something


----------



## COgoatLover25

Goodnight everyone :wave:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay Jill!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Lindsey...

Even though I'm broke I think it's worth it to keep Kat. Especially after talking to her old owner today. She said she was more at home here in 3 days then she was at her place the whole time... I know Kat was just meant to be here.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Lindsey


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Where is everyone?? I don't want to go to bed yet!!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I was just destumped by a Mole Queen, and Leslie went to sleep with her kitten and a fox.:slapfloor:


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Well, they are like very long. And the backs are too straight. Here is the picture.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Here is the too straight back buck.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Jill, I sent you the first one, you replied, and then I sent you another one..


----------



## goathiker

Ah, yours got eaten...I found it, it came in as an incomplete message...


----------



## Scottyhorse

cowgirlboergoats said:


> Here is the too straight back buck.


That's not too straight. That's what every breeder wants in a Boer buck!!! :lovey:hlala::drool:


----------



## glndg

Someone suggested that some images may have been photoshopped in those very long bucks. 

Wait a minute....did you leave the stump unattended?


----------



## Scottyhorse

cowgirlboergoats said:


> Well, they are like very long. And the backs are too straight. Here is the picture.


I would die if I could own/use that buck!! He's awesome!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

glndg said:


> Someone suggested that some images may have been photoshopped in those very long bucks.


Some yes, but not all. Generally the photoshopping is used to remove the collar/handler, fix hair, background, that kind of stuff. Some may be stretched, but I don't think many people do that.


----------



## glndg

Night Lindsey!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think their backs look nice, but I always think boers legs look too short lol! The look like pigs...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Some are leggier than others. Some prefer long legs, some short. I like them in the middle


----------



## glndg

cowgirlboergoats said:


> Here is the too straight back buck.


Well, I am not one to critique a goat, but I think I get what you mean. Maybe it's more of the back needing to be more smoothly blended into the shoulders or something - the angle looks too sharp to me. It looks like he would get a pinched nerve. But I know nothing!


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I think their backs look nice, but I always think boers legs look too short lol! The look like pigs...
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I like their look, but they almost don't look real. They remind me of the livestock statues in front of feed stores.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Yeah, I agree with you glndg. I may be a weird person. Don't like huge butts,(unless on pigs.) Super straight backs, pictures were the buck goes and then his neck is straight up and down, not tall, not short. I look for a one that I like.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Here is one. I have another one but I have to find it now.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Autumn, out of curiosity, what do you think of my doe? I am interested to get your opinion on her. I like larger butts on them, more meat for the market. Straight backs are a plus too, they'll hold up over the years, especially with brood does. Some of those bucks are hard to judge because their necks are cranked straight up like that. It seems we have a differing opinion on what we like and don't like though


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

I have seen the paint buck in real life and the other (I believe) is the father of the buck in my profile picture


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sydney, your doe is gorgeous!! She reminds me of my old girl Ginger... Your girl is way prettier though!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thank you Dee  She and Annie have been at a friends house for almost a month now, getting bred. Ellie (pictured) with a paint fullblood, and Annie with a traditional fullblood. Melanie is pretty sure than Ellie is bred, but we are going to draw blood to be sure I think.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Scottyhorse said:


> Autumn, out of curiosity, what do you think of my doe? I am interested to get your opinion on her. I like larger butts on them, more meat for the market. Straight backs are a plus too, they'll hold up over the years, especially with brood does. Some of those bucks are hard to judge because their necks are cranked straight up like that. It seems we have a differing opinion on what we like and don't like though


Yes we do disagree.

About your doe: (warning I am not the best at judging)
Pros:
I like the dip
Her ears are perfect.
Her bit (what I can see) is good
Nice patterns
I like her butt size.
Cons
Don't really have a Roman nose
Tail head drops

That is all I see now.
I would like to show that doe.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't know about the new style boers, I like the old short, bulldog looking boers 

I'm so bored, I have nothing else to do, so I'm drinking :lol: I've got three hours before I have to feed the pigs again, Coup has been milked, dishes are done, DH is sleeping, and everyone else is hibernating in their rooms


----------



## glndg

I think she's pretty too, Sydney. Hope you get some nice kids from her.


----------



## Scottyhorse

She does have a very Roman nose. She was just throwing a fit from being locked up in that thing  

She is a pain to show!! The first time I showed her, she was trying to headbutt the doe behind her!! And she won't keep her head up very high, either, which is frustrating. But, she outweighs me by a lot, and there's only so much I can do


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I don't know about the new style boers, I like the old short, bulldog looking boers
> 
> I'm so bored, I have nothing else to do, so I'm drinking :lol: I've got three hours before I have to feed the pigs again, Coup has been milked, dishes are done, DH is sleeping, and everyone else is hibernating in their rooms


Yeah, not a fan of the super leggy Boers that seem to be gaining popularity.

:cheers:


----------



## glndg

Good night all!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I don't know about the new style boers, I like the old short, bulldog looking boers
> 
> I'm so bored, I have nothing else to do, so I'm drinking :lol: I've got three hours before I have to feed the pigs again, Coup has been milked, dishes are done, DH is sleeping, and everyone else is hibernating in their rooms


So they are supposed to look like that? Makes sense now. My boer didn't look like that but she didn't come from show lines. I'm so used to looking for good Nubians now, idk what a boer is supposed to look like lol!















This was my Ginger after her trips were born

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh Sydney, are you still interested in a kid from one of Coup's daughters, even though they'll be sired by Nehru instead of Emperor? I'll probably breed them to a buck from Biagia and Emperor (again if I get one).


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Vicki :wave:

Yeah, Dee, the new ones are supposed to be long, level and tubular. I like the short, deep and wide ones. Essentially, I like my boers like my old school dairy goats :slapfloor:


----------



## goathiker

Ginger is a dairy/Boer mix


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh Sydney, are you still interested in a kid from one of Coup's daughters, even though they'll be sired by Nehru instead of Emperor? I'll probably breed them to a buck from Biagia and Emperor (again if I get one).


:chin: Hmm.... I am not sure, I'll have to think on that one.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Night Vicki :wave:
> 
> Yeah, Dee, the new ones are supposed to be long, level and tubular. I like the short, deep and wide ones. Essentially, I like my boers like my old school dairy goats :slapfloor:


I like a combo of both for the Boers. I like mostly all old school for the dairy goats, though


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Ginger is a dairy/Boer mix


Whatever she was, her milk was delish and she was cute  she was a sweet goat and her 3 kids from a nigi sire came out HUGE! :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

I have the same problem with a doe. I show and usually have two does in a class. Well, one doe, she would drag me around and my other friend( about 120) she was pulled and dragged by that doe. Thankfully in the champion drive, I had another doe, so the friend got to show the problem doe.


----------



## goathiker

Out of Sydney's does, I like Annie better...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Plus ginger did not get everything she needed.. I'm surprised she survived her kidding... I had no idea what I was doing, she was on her pasterns after she kidded and I thought she was just weak from the Long labor. I had no idea when she was due so she as not conditioned properly.. I feel so bad for what I put that poor girl through because I didn't learn first.. She was a trooper! Still loves people!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Out of Sydney's does, I like Annie better...


How come?


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

I agree with the older style. I went to the National boer goat show or something along that lines and I tried to judge. The ones I picked, they didn't place very well. Now they look like chubby lipstick tubes. Also I was judging bucks (these were in the stands) with my mom and some of the goats that we liked got in first.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

And Sydney, I was wondering what is your opinion on this doe.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> :chin: Hmm.... I am not sure, I'll have to think on that one.


You have plenty of time to think it over :lol: Won't be for a while! Maybe see how all his daughters freshen and go from there :chin:


----------



## goathiker

She's more compact, built better through the loin, just is a stronger type of doe, and she's more useful.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Look at I started.  Now we are not talking about dairy does'


----------



## Scottyhorse

First thing I really like was her head and neck. Nice and feminine. She's got smooth blending throughout. From the side, she looks to have good depth for her size. She is showing decent bone mass for a young doe, but I would like to see a bit more. I would also like to see her just a bit leveler over the topline, and a bit longer sided. Her rump is also a bit steep. It may be the picture, but her rear legs look a bit posty. Her pasterns look good, her horn set is wide, and her ears are nice and big  She looks nice in the chest, and has nice shoulders. I would love to see a rear shot, and a new picture or two from a better angle with her feet set more squared.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I can fix that, Autumn... Look at what Coup started! :hair: :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well, for a pack goat she would be preferable over Ellie. In a show though, Ellie would win. I have to say though, I really like Annie's front end, and she is getting some nice depth and mass to her. Her poor legs are like little twigs though, and she is narrow in the rear.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Nooooooooo. Ok little goat, eat that bark off the tree because your owner is trying to change the topic here


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh hey look, there's my butt  And Gunner's :laugh:


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Scottyhorse said:


> First thing I really like was her head and neck. Nice and feminine. She's got smooth blending throughout. From the side, she looks to have good depth for her size. She is showing decent bone mass for a young doe, but I would like to see a bit more. I would also like to see her just a bit leveler over the topline, and a bit longer sided. Her rump is also a bit steep. It may be the picture, but her rear legs look a bit posty. Her pasterns look good, her horn set is wide, and her ears are nice and big  She looks nice in the chest, and has nice shoulders. I would love to see a rear shot, and a new picture or two from a better angle with her feet set more squared.


She was being a pain in the butt. I will get some more when the wether is nice and not trying to run you in the fence.(Don't let the wind push you into a fence. It doesn't fell very good)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Where did Dee go? Shouldn't she be here, with ten million and one questions?! I'm actually willing to answer them tonight :ROFL: Deeeeeeeeeeeee, come back!


----------



## goathiker

That was a fun trip. You need to start talking your dad into coming to Clackamas Lake this summer :lol:


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Your right. Where is she.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Darn, I really need to take a shower and go to bed.  Dr in the morning  Goodnight guys  Jill, do you need me to resend that text?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Fine, you can leave me too  :lol: Night Sydney


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha do I ask that many questions?? :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry, I decided it was a good time to dip out cuz y'all started talkin about boers :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But now I can't think of any questions....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok Lacie, I have one... I don't want to go to work tomorrow.. I want to stay on the farm! How do I make enough money from home t feed the farm and myself? :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah Sydney, only half came through.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hmm I thought I came back to an empty room.. Yay Jill!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, so get this, my job doesn't pay that much,I get about ... every 2 weeks. There has to be something I can do at home to make ... a week.. Some people get that in a day!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Pup thinks he's something special tonight. He got his own big boy stall with all his own stuff.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well pup is special! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well Dee, have you tried selling your household junk on ebay? :lol: Man $600 every 2 weeks wouldn't even scratch the surface of what I spend on feed :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Welfare moms do better than that :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Strange thing is I look at how much I feed the animals and I wonder how I pay for it... So help me earn this from home!

I dont have any household junk worth anything.. :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Welfare moms do better than that :lol:


Are you saying I should have a kid and steal money from taxpayers?

Even if I had junk worth something I would run out eventually so I can't technically make a living off it..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Night people


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's the problem! You think it's junk, but someone else will think it's the most amazing thing in the world. I have a friend that makes her living off going to thrift stores, picking up a thing or two and selling them on ebay. She found some guitar strap there once, it sold for like $600!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

G'Night


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Are you saying I should have a kid and steal money from taxpayers?


You and your boyfriend could be that family, the Fosters :lol: Let the state pay you a ton of cash to raise kids!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Autumn :wave:


----------



## goathiker

What about day care Dee? Even better over night care for grave yard parents. Pays better and the kids sleep most of the time.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You and your boyfriend could be that family, the Fosters :lol: Let the state pay you a ton of cash to raise kids!


Only problem is I don't want human kids..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> What about day care Dee? Even better over night care for grave yard parents. Pays better and the kids sleep most of the time.


But I don't like kids...........

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Fosters do pretty well.


----------



## goathiker

There's assembly jobs that can be done at home.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It takes zero skill to be a daycare... my neighbor up the road is a "daycare" and the kids get out of the house and onto the road all. the. time.... they wanted us to pay to put speed bumps in so people would be careful and not run over the children :hair: And they take all the kids on a walk at like 6pm, when the mtn. lions are looking for food. They're just flippin idiots, the whole lot of them.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I met a foster kid once, at her foster house during a garage sale, she was the sweetest thing ever and kept asking me to take her home..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But I can't put kids in a kennel when I'm tired of them..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> But I don't like kids...........


You will learn to love them :lol: I didn't really like kids either, my kids were all pretty spaced out :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I met a foster kid once, at her foster house during a garage sale, she was the sweetest thing ever and kept asking me to take her home..


 And you didn't take her home?! They're like puppies, you can just do that you know, they settle right in :slapfloor:



HappyCaliGoats said:


> But I can't put kids in a kennel when I'm tired of them..


Well you could... but you'd probably go to jail :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Tell them you want a teenager.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I could have a kid, but I would have to get rid of all the house cats first and get married :lol: then someone will be able to take care of my Nubians when I die :ROFL:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Tell them you want a teenager.


Teenagers are terrible people!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That could go really well, or horribly wrong. They'd either be nice and grateful, or terrible and nasty to you.... depending on their life leading up to their foster care.


----------



## goathiker

Just load it by taking a handicapped teenager. They'd just be happy to get out of the group home.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! Did I mention my house used to be stables?? No room for a wheel chair to get through here... Unless you meant mentally handicapped?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wait.. Are you guys saying I can get paid to foster a kid?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I love how we're all just trying to force Dee to be a foster mom because she doesn't want to actually work :slapfloor: That was our grand solution :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Wait.. Are you guys saying I can get paid to foster a kid?


Uh, yeah, foster parents make tons of money!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Not that I don't want to work, I love doing things, just want to work here... I want to do things that matter here. As much as I love what I do at my job it leaves too much undone at home.l


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It would be a big commitment anyway. I was thinking Cerebral Palsy or something. Walker type stuff. You don't want a state raised mentally challenged. They are all kinds of messed up.


----------



## goathiker

Yep, you get paid well.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Uh, yeah, foster parents make tons of money!


So I could teach some kids to be self sufficient farm kids and get paid for it?? Thatis what this world needs! More kids that are not brought up as city slickers!! No joke!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Uh, yeah, foster parents make tons of money!


Ok so where to I find these kids at? Except for that random garage sale?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You get about $850-1000 per child per month that you foster.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So I would need 2 kids so I could feed them too.. But they would never give me any kids, remember my house isn't up to code..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm kinda hungry but I just brushed my teeth..

Oh! I just thought of another question! Those grain rations you both gave me, we're they balanced for calcium and phosphorus for the buck and wether or just protein and fat?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well you need like 3 months training, and you normally get the kids from like an orphanage? I don't know, I've never done it :lol:


----------



## goathiker

They get food stamps and free medical care. Your house must be clean and safe, that's all they care about.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> They get food stamps and free medical care. Your house must be clean and safe, that's all they care about.


Yea, but they work for the government, I'm sure they care if my house is legal..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

No, they work for the state. They aren't building inspectors, they are CPS.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do you think they would care that I want to teach the kids to work on a farm? Instead of be clean city children that like school :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Oh! I just thought of another question! Those grain rations you both gave me, we're they balanced for calcium and phosphorus for the buck and wether or just protein and fat?


I have no idea, I honestly have never concerned myself with it, and I attempted to figure it out, but that was a mess, and I don't remember which ration you wanted :lol: I don't think the cal-phos is balanced at 2:1 though, but really all you need is a good mineral and hay. The grain is just supplementary, not a huge part of the diet, so it shouldn't cause you any problems. I have never had a case of UC here.


----------



## goathiker

The one I did was assuming that you were feeding alfalfa.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes, I am feeding alfalfa


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh, but I never made it to TSC so I never got the renew or checked for barley... Gotta wait for my next hence to get down there..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Mine got their first feeding of Chaff Hay today. They thought it was kind of weird but, they ate it all over time. It's going to be a lot easier for winter.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I've never seen chaff hay for sale down here.. What makes it easy?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm gonna clock out, gotta put the beer down and feed the pigs :wave:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Lacie. Pet my piggies for me!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm too broke for beer now... I gotta majorly budget till Kat's paid off..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

TTYL Lacie


It doesn't turn into a dish of powder if a raindrop touches it :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What hay does that? Mine just gets soggy. The goats kinda like it though


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Alfalfa Pellets do that. The ones I use have no binders to contribute to UC so they come apart if they get damp.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh! I thought u were talkin about hay! Ya.. Alfalfa pellets don't stand up well to rain..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

The Chaff Hay is better nutrition anyway and only costs $.04 a pound more.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Idk what I'm gonna do with my new bag of alf pellets now that I don't need them..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hate to be the party pooper.. But I gotta get some sleep since I don't ave any foster children :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Alright, G'Night, I'll talk to you tomorrow. I have to go in for more bedding and pay bills tomorrow.


----------



## ThreeHavens

goathiker said:


> Alfalfa Pellets do that. The ones I use have no binders to contribute to UC so they come apart if they get damp.


How would I know if our alfalfa pellets have binders?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Idk what I'm gonna do with my new bag of alf pellets now that I don't need them..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


You can send them to me! Lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> You can send them to me! Lol!


Well that would cost a lot of money 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## margaret

But you have plenty of it Dee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha! Yes! I'm rich! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## margaret

Of course you are Dee. So am I!!! (......................not............)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! Let's go buy more goats! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! But you love me so you would do it  lol!! 
They are $17 a bag.. So crazy!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's weird, because our hay is so expensive here I would expect our pellets to be more too. I think I paid 14


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## margaret

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Yay! Let's go buy more goats!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yes! I want a RWH goat!


----------



## margaret

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lol! But you love me so you would do it  lol!!
> They are $17 a bag.. So crazy!


It's $17 here too. And I use it in my feed mix so I have to buy 150 lbs of it every 2 weeks.


----------



## margaret

HappyCaliGoats said:


> That's weird, because our hay is so expensive here I would expect our pellets to be more too. I think I paid 14
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


How much do you pay for hay Dee?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My neighbor charges 23 for alfalfa, 24 for orchard. I haven't gotten any orchard from him, can't pinch that whole dollar extra :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Last time he gave me a discount, I bought 7 bales and he gave me $10 back, that was nice of him


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## margaret

Gosh that's crazy!
I pay $4-5 for Coastal and orchard grass.
It's listed on Craigslist for like $4-14 a bale and I just get the cheapest stuff since some it's basically the same thing just priced differently.
Seems weird that Orchard is more expensive than Alfalfa.
Gonna go get 100 bales soon.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Send me some $5 hay! I need 100 bales!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I stopped feeding the alfalfa pellets cause I was buying then like crazy and couldn't afford it.. They are getting hay extender pellets now that is $10 and change, and I buy chopped alfalfa hay that is $13 and change a 'bale'..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Whew.. Cleaned out the buck house and now I smell like a buck


----------



## NubianFan

Well at least you know the source. I went to pick up some lunch and the whole town smells like a sewer to me. There was some construction. I am wondering if they hit a sewer line. Not Pleasant, I'll tell you that much.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh yucky!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Count down begins!!!  only 4 days until I see Dave again    lol


----------



## NubianFan

Oh wow a Davie sighting#!!


----------



## Emzi00

Dee, I'll be your foster kid. :lol: I promise I won't be a terrible teenager despite my life circumstances.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I will foster you Emma, if I get paid a grand a month!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

You have to switch to Alpines first then Dee. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I can't switch, but as long as you help with chores you can bring your alpines too!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Deal! But we have to go partying with Lacie. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! Party!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emma, you need to come here...


----------



## Ryann

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lol! But you love me so you would do it  lol!!
> They are $17 a bag.. So crazy!


15.49 at TSC


----------



## Scottyhorse

At my massage today, the lady got some of the coconut oil/bees wax cream in my hair, and it feels all oily and greasy now... I want to take a shower, but I already took one last night... Then I would have to do my hair and makeup _again. _


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ryann said:


> 15.49 at TSC


I don't like the quality of the ones at TSC and they are smaller bags.. I haven't been feeding them anymore anyway so it's not a big deal 



NubianFan said:


> Oh wow a Davie sighting#!!


:ROFL: :lol: love it!!


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Emma, you need to come here...


I'll adopt you if you adopt me. :greengrin:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'd like to be adopted until summer comes again :lol: There's 3 inches of snow on the ground right now... :GAAH:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Count down begins!!!  only 4 days until I see Dave again    lol


Lucky you!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

So, bad news guys. I just got a call from the people who bought Betty's wethers on friday.... He was a bit stiff in the back legs but had been getting beat up so I figured it was from that. Just got a call, saying they had a vet out and he was diagnosed with tetanus... And the vet said to euthanize. He is all UTD on his CD/T shots, so I have no idea how he would have gotten the tetanus? I feel like they will blame me if they do have to euthanize him. If they do, I'll refund their money, but other than that, I don't know what to do :mecry:


----------



## NubianFan

Guess what we are doing????


----------



## Scottyhorse

I feel like a horrible person.


----------



## NubianFan

That sucks poor little guy. Don't beat yourself up like you said he was up to date on everything how could you have possibly foreseen this


----------



## Scottyhorse

I just hope they don't feel like it's totally my fault. They already had to euthanize a wether this spring from UC, and I will beat myself up if they have to put this guy down too. They are such good people.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Sydney that is awful for them and for you, but it's not your fault. You can replace or refund if you want to, but this isn't your fault and you can't change what people will think. They'll think what they want to. 

Did they try treating him?


----------



## margaret

COgoatLover25 said:


> I'd like to be adopted until summer comes again :lol: There's 3 inches of snow on the ground right now... :GAAH:


Oh that sounds awful. You can come live with me


----------



## COgoatLover25

margaret said:


> Oh that sounds awful. You can come live with me


I don't like North Carolina :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

ThreeHavens said:


> Sydney that is awful for them and for you, but it's not your fault. You can replace or refund if you want to, but this isn't your fault and you can't change what people will think. They'll think what they want to.
> 
> Did they try treating him?


Not yet. When we got off the phone last, they were back on the phone with their vet and it sounds like they might have her out again tonight. Vet wants to put down and feels like there is no point in treating, but the wether is still able to stand and eat, so I think they should treat.


----------



## ksalvagno

Scottyhorse said:


> So, bad news guys. I just got a call from the people who bought Betty's wethers on friday.... He was a bit stiff in the back legs but had been getting beat up so I figured it was from that. Just got a call, saying they had a vet out and he was diagnosed with tetanus... And the vet said to euthanize. He is all UTD on his CD/T shots, so I have no idea how he would have gotten the tetanus? I feel like they will blame me if they do have to euthanize him. If they do, I'll refund their money, but other than that, I don't know what to do :mecry:


You can't guarantee anything once they leave the farm. How did the vet diagnose tetanus? I would be careful about refunding money unless you have proof that it was tetanus. He really shouldn't have had tetanus if he got vaccinated.


----------



## margaret

COgoatLover25 said:


> I don't like North Carolina :lol:


Why not?
Probably what you mean is you don't like me:mecry:


----------



## ksalvagno

NubianFan said:


> Guess what we are doing????


What? I hope it is something fun. I'm doing laundry and writing bills.


----------



## COgoatLover25

margaret said:


> Why not?
> Probably what you mean is you don't like me:mecry:


I have relatives down there I don't like :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

ksalvagno said:


> You can't guarantee anything once they leave the farm. How did the vet diagnose tetanus? I would be careful about refunding money unless you have proof that it was tetanus. He really shouldn't have had tetanus if he got vaccinated.


He was walking stiff when he left, but was being beat up a bit, so I figured that's what was wrong. I don't have a contract to sign by both parties yet regarding that. He was vaccinated and that's what really confuses me. Apparently his whole body is stiff. It could be a selenium issue as well, he was never very interested in minerals.


----------



## margaret

COgoatLover25 said:


> I have relatives down there I don't like :lol:


Oh. Where in NC do they live?
Well next time I'm in CO to see family I'll make a mental note to come see you


----------



## goathiker

An animal that can eat usually doesn't have Tetanus. Does he spasm when startled? Does his third eyelid cover his eye when he's rapped on the face between his eyes? 
I would treat for atypical Polio and give C&D antitoxin, Tetanus antitoxin, and soda.


----------



## COgoatLover25

margaret said:


> Oh. Where in NC do they live?
> Well next time I'm in CO to see family I'll make a mental note to come see you


Not telling :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> An animal that can eat usually doesn't have Tetanus. Does he spasm when startled? Does his third eyelid cover his eye when he's rapped on the face between his eyes?
> I would treat for atypical Polio and give C&D antitoxin, Tetanus antitoxin, and soda.


That's why I am confused on the diagnoses... Treatment for polio is thiamine and pen g, right?

How long to continue treatment? Still haven't heard from them.


----------



## goathiker

Treatment for Polio is just Thiamine. 

If I was going to go for the zebra diagnosis, I would say Rabies before Tetanus. When you hear hoof beats it's almost always a horse, not a zebra.


----------



## Scottyhorse

What would be better to treat for, Polio, Tetanus, or both??


----------



## goathiker

It wouldn't hurt to treat for both. 

There is one thing that can cause the symptoms of Tetanus AND the symptoms of UC...Maple, cherry, plum, etc...
It causes Cyanide poisoning and things spam shut or spasm stiff, it makes the muscles really stiff.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Come to CA Lindsey! Joint the party!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

It's 11 degrees here...:snowhat:
I may be too frozen to move :lol:


----------



## goathiker

You can all come live with me. If you don't steal my money or feed, get pregnant, and you care for your own animals...I don't care what else you do :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! Party at Jill's!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

We can't get pregnant? Bummer.....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yay! To Jill's house!


----------



## NubianFan

ksalvagno said:


> What? I hope it is something fun. I'm doing laundry and writing bills.


It wasn't exactly fun for me but it was awesome and a blast for my daughter. She just made All Region Jazz band, we were at tryouts, She made all region as a 7th grader against the 8th and 9th graders.:fireworks:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> We can't get pregnant? Bummer.....


This and Skylas water cup are seriously just... :slapfloor: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goathiker said:


> You can all come live with me. If you don't steal my money or feed, get pregnant, and you care for your own animals...I don't care what else you do :lol:


Expect me in 24-48 hours.... I've got the first round of volleyball regionals tomorrow so it might be closer to 48 :lol: but I'll bring pizza! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Why do I have to get the craziest cats in the world. Is it a law, Leslie shall have all the schizo kitties..... I think it is.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> This and Skylas water cup are seriously just... :slapfloor: :ROFL: :ROFL:


:lol: glad I wasn't the only one who thought so! :ROFL: still not sure why me dropping a cup of water is so funny lol!


----------



## NubianFan

I still don't understand what Jill has against pregnancy.... maybe she has to play midwife and baby sitter too often....onder:


----------



## NubianFan

I can just see us all (the adults not the teens) sitting around a campfire out behind Jill's house, with big huge pregnant bellies and Jill come running with a pitchfork saying "get out of here, didn't I tell yooooouuuuu!!"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I can just see us all (the adults not the teens) sitting around a campfire out behind Jill's house, with big huge pregnant bellies and Jill come running with a pitchfork saying "get out of here, didn't I tell yooooouuuuu!!"


BAHAHAH!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :lol: glad I wasn't the only one who thought so! :ROFL: still not sure why me dropping a cup of water is so funny lol!


I'm not so sure either :ROFL: But seriously, every time I picture it I just bust up!!!!!! :slapfloor: its so weird


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! Well of you saw it happen then you would have good reason to!! :ROFL:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> I can just see us all (the adults not the teens) sitting around a campfire out behind Jill's house, with big huge pregnant bellies and Jill come running with a pitchfork saying "get out of here, didn't I tell yooooouuuuu!!"


:slapfloor: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: Oh good gosh Leslie :slapfloor: :slapfloor: they need to have a "gasping-for-air-because-I'm-laughing-so-hard" emoticon :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Bed time for me.. Night all


----------



## NubianFan

Night Skyla


----------



## COgoatLover25

Night Skyla :wave:


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Skyla

Geeze Leslie, it's just 'cause the house isn't safe for babies. :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

goathiker said:


> G'Night Skyla
> 
> Geeze Leslie, it's just 'cause the house isn't safe for babies. :lol:


:ROFL: ..... Oh.......:slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

I am 42 I don't need to be pregnant anyway.... apparently I just don't like being told I can't be.... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So it seems like everything with Kat has been delayed so far. I have a feeling she's gonna be the kind of doe that holds her kids for 2 weeks! My pay check still hasn't gone through for me to make a payment.. I feel like an idiot.. I'm so lucky this lady is understanding..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It's a ruse so she can have them early and surprise you.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Well as long as her retest comes back clean I won't be watching her too closely. I mean I won't go crazy with baby monitors an such if she's neg 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Oh yeah, Chuck said to give it at least 8 weeks with no stress.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Oh yeah, Chuck said to give it at least 8 weeks with no stress.


So the only problem is Eddie... If his skin condition is causing him stress and idk how to make him better then he will always be marginal?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Marginal is not positive, I'm beginning to think that Eddie needs a course of steroids to break the cycle on this thing.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So I need to take him to the vet? Ugh.. I'm broke now 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He looks a lot better, his pasterns are almost completely healed, just a little left that went between the toes on the back side. But his tail is still pretty ugly... What do you think about topical steroids?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

You could try them for sure. It's about the only thing you haven't tried.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, I guess I should get a bigger tube of cortisone lol! Or I can use the steroid spray I get for when my dogs have allergies or hot spots. That would definitely help his itching, I'm gonna try that!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm super tired today.. Thanks for helping me brainstorm Jill! I'm gonna turn in. Night 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Dee


----------



## Scottyhorse

Levi wants me to dye my hair purple :lol:


----------



## glndg

Hi Sydney. I don't think there is anyone else here. Purple? Really? That would be different all right. onder:

I'm off now too. Good luck with the hair!


----------



## Scottyhorse

He just thinks it would look good on me :lol: I told him if I did mine purple, he has to do his green. He agreed! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Purple would be interesting


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Gosh, partied too hard last night, missed the party today :lol: Good morning! :slapfloor: On the bright side, it was the longest, soundest sleep I've had in a long time, just the aftermath that isn't so great :lol: 

And Sydney, any color but purple! Unless you do a really dark purple, I'm not ok with it! I knew a lady who had purple hair, and she was... just gross for certain reasons and we'll leave it at that :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Someone I know with bleach blond hair went to get it dyed a dirty blonde and it came out blue :lol: she was less than thrilled, she's almost 50 with blue hair :slapfloor:


----------



## ksalvagno

NubianFan said:


> It wasn't exactly fun for me but it was awesome and a blast for my daughter. She just made All Region Jazz band, we were at tryouts, She made all region as a 7th grader against the 8th and 9th graders.:fireworks:


That is fantastic!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sassy is in heat today!!  now I can track her and breed her on her next heat


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Sassy is in heat today!!  now I can track her and breed her on her next heat


Lucky... BB should be in soon this week...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I wish I could just breed her now lol! 
That's cool!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Why cant you breed her now?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Why can't you breed her now Skyla?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Maybe she's waiting for second heat? I heard a lot of people do that


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah that's silly this time of year :lol:
Hopefully everyone is bred now. That'll give me 6 dairy does to kid, and 2 boer does. 

And I have a dilemma... I think I have a pregnant yearling filly.... her belly is too round, especially for this time of year, and it had that side to side swing :/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh and Moon scared me today! Went out to check on everyone, and she was laying down, she made and effort to get up but didn't, like a downed cow. Grabbed her collar and she did get up, but seems really stiff :chin: still cudding and everything, just seems off today...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I didn't know you had a stallion.

Poor moon! I hope she's ok


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I am too sleepy


----------



## ariella42

I'm ready to go home for day. I dropped Beth off with the breeder to be bred today. We decided just to leave her there since the breeder isn't charging anything for her boarding. I just hope we get her back! The breeder bottle raised her and was very happy to see her again


----------



## NubianFan

I bet you get her back!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Tell her to buy her, didn't u want to sell her?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I really want to go home too. Not happening though


----------



## ariella42

We were thinking about it, but she is really sweet. Of course, once the bellowing starts, they might remember why they sold her :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm working 2 half shifts for one of my coworkers cuz I need more $ to pay for Kat 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

I hate half shifts. I'd rather get work over and done with. Of course, now I'm (not very well) salaried, which means my boss can call me at any time. At least I can get a lot done from home of I need to.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I didn't know you had a stallion.
> 
> Poor moon! I hope she's ok


Um, I have 3 studs... :lol: but we bought that particular filly I think it was June that the stud got out with the mares onder:

Me too, can't think of what could have happened though.


----------



## ariella42

Granted half shifts for Kat probably go faster


----------



## ariella42

Home at last. With Chinese for dinner, too  I think I need to get a new FM transmitter for my iPod. The radio sucks, especially when I'm driving up the mountain, finally find a song I can stand, then lose the station


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm waiting to breed her for her next heat because she's not in full fledged heat yet  and I have to drive an hour away, I don't have the $ yet to breed her, and I didn't mark her last heat so didn't know when she would be coming back into heat and the breeder in going to and I agreed it would be better to get a feel for when to expect it and how long she's in heat for ect.  so I emailed the breeder and told her, and we will plan to head down in three weeks!  I'm hoping she goes in on a day I don't have to work! Lol!


----------



## ariella42

That makes sense. I hope she cooperates with your work schedule!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I sure hope so too! It's hard cause it's different every week  if I have to, I'll call in lol!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Maybe Moon fell down or was butted? Is she UTD on tetanus? Any bite wound for rabies? She should be just fine, sometimes the animals seem to have slightly off days then are back to normal the next morning.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I was thinking that, but pretty much nobody messes with her since she took queen position. She's is due for her cdt since I'm terrible about giving them, but I don't think it's tetanus, I've had a kid get it before, and it doesn't look like that.
I felt around and put pressure on her spine, hips, transverse, rump and thurl area, and it didn't seem to cause any discomfort, just seemed irritated with what I was doing. 
She didn't seem bit anywhere, or appear to have stepped on anything, and no hoof rot. And I couldn't really tell if she was favoring one side or the other as she was a bit slow and stiff looking when she walked.

I'm gonna go check on her and take a temp, here in a bit.


----------



## NubianFan

At saxophone lessons. So tired I feel like this day will never end, But the lessons have obviously paid off, So I guess they are worth it.


----------



## NubianFan

Tiny Destroyer makes Speedy Gonzales look slow.....


----------



## NubianFan

Where is everyone?


----------



## COgoatLover25

It is awful quiet :chin: Usually you guys are chatting up a storm by now


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm lazy tonight  lol!

So, anyone have thoughts on AM Nubians? I'm thinking on reserving a buck out of an AM doe in a year or two... But idk yet..


----------



## COgoatLover25

I don't like AM Nubians but I'm pretty sure you already know that :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I was trying to decide whether or not I liked this cocktail I had :lol: 

And I took Moons temp, seemed a little low, but not too concerning, between 101 and 101.4 :chin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Skyla, some AM does kick butt, while some of the PB are crap, and vise versa. Overall depends on the individual and the line. What doe did you have in mind?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, we were also playing with helium :lol: That's been my night, cocktails and helium :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Skyla, some AM does kick butt, while some of the PB are crap, and vise versa. Overall depends on the individual and the line. What doe did you have in mind?


A doe from the lady who I'm going to to breed Sassy (her site is way out of date and the doe isn't up) I'll post the link to her ADGA pedigree though.. 
She is a really nice looking doe! I got to show her this year and she's got an amazing rear udder and looked really well for being milked through, though, her LA score reflected that at an 89.

The thing is, if I only have one buck, and he's AM, that makes my whole kid crop AM..

And technically, the doe is PB I believe, but, due to a buck break out a long while ago, the resulting kids were registered as grades and the line is AM now... (That is if I'm thinking of the right goat here lol!)

Let me go find her pedigree for you..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Here it is 

http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001564601

Idk, maybe I should just get a doe kid from her instead lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Skyla.... that doe is not even a 3/4 gallon a day milker :shock: Why would you want a buck from her?! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I didn't even look at that... But she's stunning to look at!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That, and I can't read that stuff :lol: confuses the heck outta me!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That, and I can't read that stuff :lol: confuses the heck outta me!!


:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> :lol:


Don't laugh at me!! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Don't do it skyla... If you want an American get a nice doe... Don't waste your $ on an AM buck.. Your kids won't sell as well


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Don't laugh at me!! :lol:


I'm not! I'm laughing "with" you :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Stunning as she may be to you, run for the hills! :ROFL: For bucks, always, always, always get a buck from the best looking and heaviest producing doe you can.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, I need a get rich quick scheme! I'm coming up on 8 years that I haven't registered Clarice :ROFL: The people at adga are gonna laugh :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My pay check finally went through and I made a payment on Kat! I'm not rich but I'm that much closer to having another lovely goat! I never realized how brown her belly is underneath! It was so sucked up there I couldn't see it... Her belly is soo cute! Did I mention how I love her more and more each day?!?!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yay for spending money! :leap: :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Don't do it skyla... If you want an American get a nice doe... Don't waste your $ on an AM buck.. Your kids won't sell as well
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


That's what I'm figuring... Of I get an AM, get a doe, not a buck..



COgoatLover25 said:


> I'm not! I'm laughing "with" you :lol:


Cause you can't read it either! 



Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Stunning as she may be to you, run for the hills! :ROFL: For bucks, always, always, always get a buck from the best looking and heaviest producing doe you can.


I said I would probably get a doe instead  
I can't read that crap! How was I to know! LOL!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, now that everyone has come back, I have to leave for a bit, but I'll probably be back on later when everyone leaves :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh Skyla, the horrid life choices you'd make without me, now that you have actual size goats  :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Cause you can't read it either!


I can read it! Most of it anyways :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh Skyla, the horrid life choices you'd make without me, now that you have actual size goats  :lol:


:roll: I would have talked to the breeder about milk production before hand! So


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> I can read it! Most of it anyways :lol:


Sure  :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

LOL, Pebbles looks so funny in your avatar pic :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Moo Moo says hi! Mooooo!








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:yawn: I'm going to get home at midnight and get up early to go to school  icky....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> LOL, Pebbles looks so funny in your avatar pic :lol:


She does lol! She's a good ball!!

Cute ears she has Dee lol!

That's icky Sarah!


----------



## goathiker

Dee I PMed you


----------



## COgoatLover25

The band of cuteness says hi also!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's how dark it is when I get home from work now.. It makes me so sad that. Can't see their cute faces!

Temper has been a little grouchy lately.. I hope she's not mad at me for getting Kat..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Dee I PMed you


I replied 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lindsey they are still so cute!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

They about half the size they appear to be in that photo  They're all fuzzed up because it's below 10 degrees! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They sure are cuties though!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, you need floodlights at your goat pens like me :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Dee, you need floodlights at your goat pens like me :lol:


Oh yes! Can I have some please??

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Everyone left again? I guess I will just talk about my goats some more then 
Do yours ever use each other as a table??








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yep, and a booster to reach tree branches.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Yes


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Where can I get a goat scale? Last time i taped Temper it said she still weighed the same as she did a few months ago, but she looks much bigger..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Umm... a hog scale would work, or you can get a sling and weight thing from Premier1 supplies


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I remember these guys! I'm not sure if I had them when I joined TGS.. They were BIG goats!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

cowgirlboergoats said:


> Umm... a hog scale would work, or you can get a sling and weight thing from Premier1 supplies


A sling? Do I have to be able to pick them up?? Because I definitely can't :lol: she weighs more than I do..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

I think you put it under the goat and put the scale on some kind of bucket(skisteer, tractor etc.), and you move it up and it is weight is right there.


----------



## goathiker

A pulley and a come along works too.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sounds too difficult.. I want like a dog scale that I can walk them up on and read the numbers :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Anyone know what size tubing I need to make my own lambar? I forget :lol: I want to make another one or two and found some tubing on Amazon but want to be sure it's the right size!


----------



## goathiker

Picky picky...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Picky picky...


I am.... Have been as long as I can remember.. It's kind of a curse..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I gotta get to bed so I don't wake up late again like I did today... Night all!  hope everyone sleeps well!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Dee


----------



## COgoatLover25

It's -3 degrees :snow:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh geeze that sounds terrible....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I just got hit in the face with a snowflake :snow: but then again I shouldn't complain, on this day last year we got a foot of snow overnight and had a Snow day... Although I wouldn't mind a snow day...


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Oh geeze that sounds terrible....
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Its going to get down to -12 tonight ...brrrr


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> Its going to get down to -12 tonight ...brrrr


I would die.... This is why I live in CA

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Its 80 degrees in my house, about 60 outside. I'm having a pre-thanksgiving thanksgiving since I'm not going to be here for the actual thanksgiving, and the food there will probably suck :lol: Turkey is almost done :drool:


----------



## ariella42

Mmm, turkey. We're going to my in-laws for Thanksgiving, and his dad doesn't like turkey, so he always just burns chicken on the grill like every other meal they have that isn't burnt hamburgers. I love his family, but I just can't deal with the way his dad cooks meat to death.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Bleh, I hate burnt food! DH's family is weird too, they never have turkey, and potatoes and gravy, or pie... :lol: The first time I had thanksgiving with them, they had raviolis and meatloaf, I was like "What the heck is this?! Where is the turkey and everything?" :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My back hurts and I've had the hiccups for a half hour! What a terrible combination! :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My mom is making home made pasta for dinner! :yum: 

Turkey sounds good too though lol!

Only two days left guys!!


----------



## goathiker

I'm making beef stew for a cold evening.


----------



## Ryann

My moms unregistered buck broke out of his pen tonight and then broke the gate to the doe pen! Midnite had a date with Maverick last night and again this morning... do you think he still could have gotten her? Oh and of course Mischief was in heat too so she will have to be luted in 14 days  I am soooo po'd right now!


----------



## ariella42

Apparently, they're changing it up this year and cooking ham...which I don't eat. His dad said he'd be happy to cook chicken for me instead. Thank you, but I'll be completely fine with just sides :lol:


----------



## ariella42

I'm sorry about the buck break out.


----------



## goathiker

I'm thinking about doing a nice pot roast for Thanksgiving this year. It's more of a luxury than turkey or ham.


----------



## ariella42

Pot roast sounds great! I love pretty much any type of beef, but a nice roast is always a treat. We did a huge brisket for Passover this year and ate on it for days.


----------



## NubianFan

The first thanksgiving I ever cooked I made a roast


----------



## goathiker

Geeze, I haven't had time to pay much attention to Bean the last month other than making sure he's okay and petting him over the fence on my way by. I just moved his royal pain into the doe barn for the night and I swear, he's shot up about 3 inches. His back is over waist high on me now. He's heavy too, I'm going to have to weigh him tomorrow. He's out there towering over the does, good thing he's so sweet to them.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The first Thanksgiving I actually cooked,I made turkey enchiladas! They were so good! This year I think I'm actually gonna do a small turkey then make enchiladas with the leftovers 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

We do ham for most every holiday :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't like ham  and it doesn't make for good enchiladas! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I'm going to do ham for Christmas and a little turkey both.


----------



## NubianFan

Bath time!!!


----------



## goathiker

I don't like enchiladas and turkey is gross :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I don't like ham  and it doesn't make for good enchiladas!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Who Says? Have you ever had a ham enchilada, you don't know what you are missing.....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My enchiladas are amazing! And I'm very picky about what turkey I will eat


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I like turkey but I also like ham and enchiladas... And BATH TIME!!!!!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I don't like ham  and it doesn't make for good enchiladas!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


:shock:
I unfriend you! :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

Me very soon


----------



## NubianFan

I look JUST like that too..... except I am in color........  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok Leslie, go do your hair and makeup, and put on your finest jewelry, so you can get in the bath tub and overfill it with bubbles :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: too funny y'all!


----------



## NubianFan

Whatta ya mean do my hair and makeup? I rolls outta bed looking likes thatz I tellz ya......... why I oughtta.......


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: Sure you do, I believe you, honest  :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Actually I look more like this LOL


----------



## NubianFan

Seeing as how I am not a blonde and I am overweight and 42 years old..... rarely wear makeup, have much longer straight hair and almost never wear jewelry.......

BUT BUT BUT I do really LOVE bath time!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Leslie, if you roll outta bed looking like that, I wanna know your secrets  lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Leslie, should I be concerned that you're googling pictures of women in the bathtub? :slapfloor:
I actually picture you with a hairdo more like the first one, the bangs and whatnot.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah and obviously I'm doing something wrong, I NEVER look like that fresh outa bed, unless I do my makeup at night and sleep stiff as a board :slapfloor: even then the hair always gets messed up in the night :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

This is pretty close to my hairdo as close as I have been able to find online


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah so I was right... you have bangs.... :ROFL: not a bad do :chin:


----------



## NubianFan

My hair is honey brown and almost mid back. I have green eyes and a turned up nose I call it a ski slope nose. I don't wear make up hardly ever and most people think I am ten years younger than I am, at least.


----------



## NubianFan

Which is good cuz my crush is 9 years younger than me.... ooops did I say that outloud. He knows how old I am though cuz I've told him. I shouldn't have done that. He wouldn't have known the difference most likely.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: What's 9 years, right? My daughter married a guy almost 10 years older than her.


----------



## NubianFan

The last guy I dated was 9 years older than me... I don't know what my deal is with the 9 years thing.


----------



## NubianFan

BUT people are more accepting if a woman dates a man older than her than younger than her. And usually I like to date guys older than me because they are more mature and I am sorry guys but I just think women mature faster. But my Crush is ahead of his time. Sometimes I feel like he is more mature than I am.


----------



## goathiker

Mine finally grew up in his 40's


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Out here it's a bit different. My son has an aversion going anywhere with my oldest daughter, because they assume he's her boyfriend/husband, anywhere they go, and she looks a good 10 years older than she is. She looks like she's in her mid 40's, and he's 19 :lol:


----------



## glndg

NubianFan said:


> Me very soon


Sorry to just pop in and say this, but that picture is just weird. :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

I shall return


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Lacie, what size tubing do I need for a lambar? I forget.. I found some under $5 on Amazon with free shipping for like 25ft.. I want to be sure it's the right size though..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

1/4" for the diameter. The thickness of the tubing is 1/16"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Corse it's not the right size  but, I did find some for $.25 a foot  that's cheaper then Hogger's


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Is the 1/4 the inside or outside diameter?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

1/4" will fit inside the nipple, 3/8" will fit on the outside


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So a 1/4" outer diameter tube will fit inside the hole for the nipple. A tube with a 3/8" outer diameter will fit over the hole, pretty sure the 3/8" one has to have about 1/16" tubing thickness if it's thicker I don't know if it will fit.. So either of the two sizes will work, but to be safe, I know for a fact, the 1/4" one will work, with a 1/16" tube thickness.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok cool thanks Lacie!  I figure I'll order plenty if nipples and then just get a couple feet of tubing online lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's taunting me now!! It pops up all over the place!! Lol!

http://www.amazon.com/Standard-Airline-Tubing-Accessories-25-Feet/dp/B0002563MW


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Found this and emailed to find out the diameter.. Not holding my breath though lol!

http://www.onlinepetdepot.com/deep-blue-professional-flex-clear-tubing-25ft-p-21411.html


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What are the special nipples to use for the lambbar?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lambar nipples Dee
http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/Grey-Replacement-Nipple.html


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx! Those look like the same ones I use on my bottle? Is that the only place to order them?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Could be  I use them to bottle feed too  they fit on soda bottles 

No, just about any supply store carries them  they are a bit cheaper at Caprine Supply, Jeffers sells them, and I'm sure Valley Vet does too  hey, I even found some for $4/ea ROFL!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow! They sell a bucket with nipples on it for $50 :ROFL:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know crazy!! Lol!! I have so many 5gal buckets I could make enough to feed an army of kids!! Lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You should sell them! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I should!! $25 a piece :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Heck ya, I'd probably buy one for that!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Shipping not included  lol! 
Dee, it would be cheaper and quicker if you made your own lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol, I know, I'm just sayin if someone had one around me I would pay to not have to make it or find all the supplies :lol: even though I can get them all at home depot except the nipples


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: lazy  :laugh:

So, my mom gave me my brothers old futon  I'm gonna make it into a hay feeder for the goats  will probably be tons of waste, but, hey, it's free and they won't break it!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha! Nice! I made my old loft bed into a shelter! Kinda.. I haven't exactly put the roof on yet :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

that's cool!
LOL!!

I asked for a 4ft wall feeder from Valley Vet for Christmas, but I would have only been able to get one, and it was that or a new Carheart coat... I went with the feeder, but now I can get my coat!  and these are far longer then 4ft! Lol! And there is two! So I can put one on two walls


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I should go to bed now... *yawn* 
Night Dee  talk to you tomorrow  :wave:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night! Hope you get you new carhartt!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Found this and emailed to find out the diameter.. Not holding my breath though lol!
> 
> http://www.onlinepetdepot.com/deep-blue-professional-flex-clear-tubing-25ft-p-21411.html


Air tubing is really tiny, it's the aquarium tubing for air pumps to oxygenate the water. That tubing is most likely smaller around than a pencil.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My cat is staring at me as if there is an owl on my head... Little freaky..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

An owl? Are you in the bathtub like Leslie?:lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol no.. Definitely not! I'm sitting on the couch asking my cat not to be so neurotic..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

That's good, I think one person taking a bubble bath with an owl is enough.:lol:
Night Dee!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night! Why does Leslie have an owl on her head in the bath?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

No telling with Leslie :lol:


----------



## goathiker

For lamb bars drill holes just big enough for the threaded part of a Pepsi bottle to screw through around the bottom sides of a 2 gallon bucket as close to the bottom as you can get. Cut the bottle top off right below the plastic band so it stays on the threaded part. Put a green band flush against the plastic band on the threaded side. Screw the bottle top through the hole so the band is tight against the bucket, put on a yellow and red nipple and you're done. Fill, put on lid, and hang at the proper height.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aren't the yellow and red nipples little?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah but my full size boys do fine with them. Since they screw on they can't rip them off the bucket and go hungry all day.


----------



## caprine crazy

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I should go to bed now... *yawn*
> Night Dee  talk to you tomorrow  :wave:


Hey Skyla! Love your avatar. Is that a new addition to your herd?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Kayla!! Long time no talk 

Yes, I got her and three other in August from Laura(Trickyroo)


----------



## COgoatLover25

Well, this has turned out to be a sad morning ... Our 16yr old doe Trixie passed today . Goodbye girl, you'll be missed :tear:


----------



## margaret

:hug:  What happened Lindsey?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry Lindsey... She must have had a good life though, 16 is a pretty good age


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, and I know it was her time, I'm just glad she went peacefully.


----------



## COgoatLover25

For anyone who does not have the time to do their nails...these nail polish stickers are awesome :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sorry about your doe Lindsey  :hug:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thanks Skyla :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:hug:

Ugh.., my back hurts! I spent the last two days raking the doe pen getting ready for snow.... I'm gonna feel it tonight/tomorrow.. 

And Juby is in heat.. Gosh is she loud!! Lol!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Better than a silent heat :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

True enough :lol: I'm hoping she doesn't hop the fence!! 
I'm gonna wait to breed her with Sassy... I like kidding in groups lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

LOL! Fun, fun


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She does that sometimes and has already 'threatened' to lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Air tubing is really tiny, it's the aquarium tubing for air pumps to oxygenate the water. That tubing is most likely smaller around than a pencil.


I didn't pay attention to that part.. :doh: I'm just gonna bring a nipple to Petco or something and fit it to some LOL!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I used to have a buck that would jump up to 4 1/2 foot fences :lol: not good...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh my! Lol! My boys have 6ft fencing and the does have some 6ft and some 4ft.. Jub can sail over the 4ft lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

We got rid of him after the does were bred which wasn't very long :lol:


----------



## margaret

Thankfully my Alpine buck doesn't jump, my Nigie gets out of everything but the Alpine's very low-key.


----------



## margaret

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> True enough :lol: I'm hoping she doesn't hop the fence!!
> I'm gonna wait to breed her with Sassy... I like kidding in groups lol


I like kidding in groups too. I have 4 does due in 2 days and 3 does due on the same day 2 weeks later!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Thankfully my bucks don't try to do such stupid things! Lol!

Me too  makes it easier lol!

This is mine so far: and sassy and Juby will be only a few days apart a few weeks later


----------



## mayia97420

I think 2nd doe is bred now- at least the buck gave his all this morning. We got thrust and back hunches.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

mayia97420 said:


> I think 2nd doe is bred now- at least the buck gave his all this morning. We got thrust and back hunches.


Whoo!! Hopefully she settles for you!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Anyone seen Jill??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I hope not, I don't like spies.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Happy birthday Jill!!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Thanks, for my birthday I'm sitting in front of the heater watching the ice build up on the trees :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well at least you have a heater!! I'm at work for your birthday 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I love my heater this time of year. Alright, I'd better get busy and throw out more straw and move one more wimp into the doe barn. That better be the last wimp, I'm out of room. They have a nice shed out in the wether pen, it's just not as enclosed.


----------



## margaret

goathiker said:


> Thanks, for my birthday I'm sitting in front of the heater watching the ice build up on the trees :lol:


Wow sounds like a lot of fun:lol:
Happy birthday!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Happy birthday Jill!

Well, I cut my feed bill by one whole horse. My daughter was leading her mare to the trailer to take her to a clinic where they were going to float her teeth, do her feet and a pregnancy check, got her up to the trailer, she lifted her head up, and dropped dead! No idea what happened. She was totally fine, then bam, out like a light. She was only 8. 
So, I just gave her my gunsmoke mare to replace her.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Happy birthday Jill!!

Wow! That's crazy Leslie!!! 


Had a bad day at work  and my back is killing me.... Ugh..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh my gosh Lacie! That's crazy! Is she going to get a necropsy?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, we didn't see a point in paying a ton for something that would be summed up as a heart attack or some fluke, you know, nothing you could have done about either thing. Just went to load her, she walked right around to the back, lifted her head a bit, and she dropped without warning. No twitching before hand, no huffing and puffing, no struggle once she dropped, or anything, just like she instantly died, never seen a thing like it.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Omg Lacie!! That's so weird! I had that happen with a chicken... It was being annoying and weaving in between my feet and then it just looked up at me with its head cocked and then dropped dead. It was the strangest thing! 

Happy birthday Jill!! My moms birthday was yesterday... And of course my dad had to leave for India yesterday, stupid jobs...

Its snowed ALL DAY!!!!!!! We don't have a lot because its been melting, only an inch or so, but the roads are awful... Let's just say... When we get out where there aren't any cars (by my house) we don't do much stopping :lol: the brakes are applied, but we just keep going!!! :lol: :snow:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No, we didn't see a point in paying a ton for something that would be summed up as a heart attack or some fluke, you know, nothing you could have done about either thing. Just went to load her, she walked right around to the back, lifted her head a bit, and she dropped without warning. No twitching before hand, no huffing and puffing, no struggle once she dropped, or anything, just like she instantly died, never seen a thing like it.


Ya I totally get that. My friends horse did something like that... But they thought she broke her neck..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It was really bizarre, but things happen. Was a really pretty mare, but the one I gave her was prettier, and the mare I gave her I paid 25x the price for :lol:

Well, we don't have any snow yet, just rain today :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I didn't know it snowed much up there


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We have snow coming tonight...


----------



## goathiker

Sounds like the mare had an Aneurysm burst. It happens in horses more than people like to admit.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I didn't know it snowed much up there


No, we totally don't get any snow.... :slapfloor: That's just around my house :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Sounds like the mare had an Aneurysm burst. It happens in horses more than people like to admit.


Oh maybe! Does that just happen when they're just standing around though? She was completely calm when it happened, like nothing was wrong at all.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow! That's a lot of snow!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I think a burst aneurysm is what killed my horse Fire.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, see the dog in the first pic at the bottom left, she's in about a foot of snow, which is a lot for here! :lol: And that's actually the same girl as the one in the trampoline pictures


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, it can happen anytime. It's like a weak spot that is filling with blood, like a water balloon. At some point it just fills to much and breaks. If it's in the brain or heart they die almost instantly.


----------



## goathiker

We get freezing rain tonight yippee


----------



## NubianFan

He was just standing by his favorite rubbing tree at the pond and fell dead.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That sucks Leslie!


----------



## NubianFan

I think it was in his head we found a tiny trickle of blood running from his eye otherwise he looked like he was just asleep.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wow, that's a trip. Can it be hereditary? We have a stud colt out of her that we planned on using next year.


----------



## mayia97420

Happy birthday Jill 

bred one doe this morning & counting down heat to see if 1st one settled.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Peb isn't too sure about her shirt lol!


----------



## Emzi00

I got my book report done!!! Finally! :stars: Took long enough. :lol: I only waited until the very last night possible to do it.. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Why do today what you can put off til tomorrow? :lol:


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No, we totally don't get any snow.... :slapfloor: That's just around my house :lol:


Beautiful photos, Lacie. I especially like the last one with ears which looks like a "horse eye view."


----------



## Emzi00

It was assigned the first day of school, it's due tomorrow. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I much prefer snow to rain sometimes. The mud gets out of control :lol:

Sooo, you had like 2-3 months to do it and you just now did it? :hi5: :lol:


----------



## glndg

:birthday:Happy birthday, Jill!arty:arty:arty:Hope you saw your birthday thread.


----------



## NubianFan

Jill's birthday!!! Happy Birthday and the Owl on my head says you don't look a day over 25!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah. :slapfloor: I can't fail any of my classes even if I bomb finals though, I get good grades for the first ten weeks of the trimester so that I can stop trying at the end. :lol: But this book report counts as ten percent of my grade so I did it.


----------



## glndg

Emzi00 said:


> It was assigned the first day of school, it's due tomorrow. :lol:


Wait a minute.....it's due tomorrow!? And you are done already? Isn't it like only 9:00 where you are? You have HOURS left. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## goathiker

There's a giant rat dying in my feed shed. Hm, I think he ate something that didn't agree with him :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I hate rats with a burning passion :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Well y'all I looked at the house today, I love it, not that loving it does me one durn bit of good, I had a friend go with me who build and remodels houses and he said it is a good house, but I know there is no way I will be able to raise that much money that fast... poop....


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> There's a giant rat dying in my feed shed. Hm, I think he ate something that didn't agree with him :lol:


I bought an electric rat zapper trap.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> There's a giant rat dying in my feed shed. Hm, I think he ate something that didn't agree with him :lol:


What did you feed him you big meanie??

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

glndg said:


> Wait a minute.....it's due tomorrow!? And you are done already? Isn't it like only 9:00 where you are? You have HOURS left. :lol::lol::lol:


I prefer to sleep. :lol: Sleeping is my life right now.


----------



## goathiker

Just a candy bar made for rats.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My dog just had diarrhea on my new bag of alfalfa pellets..... I'm pretty sure those bags are porous...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: That doesn't sound pleasant, Dee! :lol: Sometimes they have an inner plastic lining in the bag, hope that's the case.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No.. Not the case... It's of those ones that's made of woven plastic strings.. Idk how else to describe it.. But I won't be using that bag :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ndwarf

Hey, could someone put a good word in for me on that teen group? I am 13 too!! I promise, I only bite Meg.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The vet thinks she has something like clostridium enterotoxin..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :slapfloor: That doesn't sound pleasant, Dee! :lol: Sometimes they have an inner plastic lining in the bag, hope that's the case.


The worst part is the bag was in my truck when she pooed on it! :ROFL:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So she needs C&D antitoxin! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I told the vet I'm just gonna take her out back to meet the 22... :lol: I hope she knew I was kidding!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Yeah, for as much as meds cost! Lol. I discovered a 22 isn't the best one to use... after witnessing a couple invincible dogs...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Gross :lol: I'd rather not shoot her cute face


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Well, in other news.... I should have the first kids on the ground in 4 months! :stars:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! No more heats? My girls still aren't bred yet :lol: I'm a procrastinator I guess. But I'm still not sure what I'm doing and if I want to breed one to velocity now that Kat lives here


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So far there are no more returns, fingers crossed they all settle! And if the do come back in, Nehru is loose with the does until August again, so if they come back in, he'll just rebreed them. 

Dee, for convenience, just breed them to your buck, it seems impossible for you to take them down when they are in heat :lol: And it's nearing december, you really don't want kids too late in the season. I'm actually ticked I'm having april kiddings :lol: I much rather have january to early march kids.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I agree with Lacie :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wanted April kids so it won't be rainy when I have to leal with this. When my boer had kids it was January and the ground was wet....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ugh, but spring is when you have the flipping parasite bloom!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My boer kids never got cocci or prevention


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I had cinco de mayo kids this year and it was perfect


----------



## NubianFan

The Owl on my head says it's time for bed.....


----------



## COgoatLover25

What is it with that owl!? :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, Leslie, so much for a Night Owl... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Leslie!

Do you think I was lucky with the boers or just didn't have parasites in jan-jun?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You guys are pretty new with goats, you have fresh ground so to say. I have one pen for the dairy goats one for the boers, and one for kids on lambars, period. The adults never leave their pen, I can never rotate pastures/pens for them. I hate, hate, hate late kids because they are much more vulnerable to the worms and cocci and I really can't slack on the prevention at all. With my nov-early feb kids, I can actually get away with 3-4 wormings and 3-4 baycox doses for the year. Fancy has been wormed 3 times, had 2 cocci treatments, and she's almost the size of her mom, another 30lbs and she'll weigh the same now. Whereas a while back I had a may kidding, they CONSTANTLY needed cocci meds, every 21 days like clockwork.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yea, I have only had goats for 3 years in this pasture, I had goats before that but it was too long for anything to be left over. And there have only been goats in the doe pen for about 4-5 months so their ground is pretty "clean"


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't wanna go to bed but I have to work tomorrow  and my dog is probably going to be covered in poo when I wake up since I'm making her sleep in a little crate..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

That sounds like fun, not.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well.. It's either poo in the crate or poo in the back room.. I'm not really sure which ones worse since the back room has cement floor and it's super easy to clean


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Unfortunately I don't have a garage to put a dog in when they're sick so with this particular dog crate is the only option because she has the thinnest fur ever.. I'm sure she would die outside..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, it's too cold out for any dog not used to being outside.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think I will buy her some immodium tomorrow but for tonight, I'm gonna let her out one more time before bed and see if she still has to go before I wake up. She has never potted in the house before so she has no idea she's supposed to wake me up to open the door... I never had to train her, she just never had a problem till now..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, I have maybe 2lb, rather bald (the sides of his head are kinda bare, he has a pretty naked neck and chest too), applehead chihuahua with a broken front leg, that I am 100% sure would die without me. He's hilarious, and kinda special to me, so he gets to sleep on the bed :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha he's cute! Looks like he has Boston terrier in him. My dog is almost 70# :lol: but I am certain she would be dead or near death if she was left out


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He's out of registered chihuahua's, but that means nothing these days :lol: He has gotten wrinkles on his face since then, he'll be 2yrs old on christmas eve. When he's panting, he looks like the grinch :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, chihuahuas dont look like that, not even apple heads.. Have you ever herd of American bullies? Allegedly a legitimate breed made from crossing stafford shire terriers with pit bulls to create a shorter stalkier "bully". well some how the got these "registered" dogs bred with English bull dogs to get them shorter and stalkier faster... But they are still registered even though that is not included in the breed standard


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I've seen a lot of Chihuahuas that look like that, they call them baby doll Chihuahuas here.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well whatever he is, he's kinda cute :lol: He cracks me up, doesn't sound anything like a dog when he growls :slapfloor: It's like some kind of rabid gerbil :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well whatever he is, he's kinda cute :lol: He cracks me up, doesn't sound anything like a dog when he growls :slapfloor: It's like some kind of rabid gerbil :ROFL:


Oh, I didn't say he wasn't cute.. He's freaking adorable! I like Boston's better than chihuahuas... I was just ranting... It kills me what people do to these dogs... Why would you breed dogs to have health issues? Like this "bully" they just don't look right...








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, it's weird how they keep changing all the breeds, I don't like it. I mean, sometimes they do turn out well, but as a whole, the breeds health and functionality is compromised. And I hate the ear cropping!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

One of my clients has a "purebred chihuahua" that looks like a perfect cross between a pug and a chi.. It even sounds like a pug... That man swears up and down that his dog is purebred.. :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I hate ear cropping too... But my biggest concern is that they are not breeding for the Heath of the future generations... They are breeding for "cuteness" which I don't find cute at all..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: My sister breeds pugs, my dogs think they're aliens :lol: They think it's just not right that their nose is between their eyeballs :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Well, I won't claim my wire haired Chihuahua is purebred :lol: 

My Pit Bull is though and people think he's a mix because he's the old style hunting type.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh no, Dee, if you ask any AKC fanatic, the way they are now is more anatomically correct. How they were in the beginning of time was wrong :eyeroll: If I ever buy from an AKC breeder, which I never will again, it has to be one that breeds the old style.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My GSD is the only purebred dog I have ever owned and I have had many mitts that are so much healthier than her.. My pit mixes seem to be pretty hearty but one of them dumb as a rock... I have to say, my Aussie/ Queensland mix is hands down the best dog I have ever had


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh no, Dee, if you ask any AKC fanatic, the way they are now is more anatomically correct. How they were in the beginning of time was wrong :eyeroll: If I ever buy from an AKC breeder, which I never will again, it has to be one that breeds the old style.


Ya, well I will most likely never buy a papered, "purebred" dog... Not only for the reasons already stated but also too much inbreeding..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Plus bullies aren't even good enough to be cleared as an AKC breed... They are UKC. I'll trade you your cute chihuahua for my retarded diarrhea dog! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But for example on my AKC breeder experience.... bought a Heeler stud pup from a CH breeder or merit blah, blah, blah. Was over $1,000, got the pup as an 8 week old. He was SEVERELY parrot mouthed, I noticed it the instant I saw him at the airport. Gave them an earful for that, and they said "Oh, we had no idea, we never noticed it!" 
So they sent his brother for a replacement, had wonky hips right out of the crate :hair: And, as a then 9 week old pup, tried to kill chickens and cats right when I brought him home.
They were just messed up all the way around. And for a pure Heeler, they were too short and their bone size was too big, they were built like bulldogs in the front end...


----------



## goathiker

Both my American bred dogs are UKC and my Fila is registered in Brazil. I much prefer it that way. UKC focuses more on preserving the working type.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's bizarre... Why would any breeder in their right mind want to breed a heeler like that?? Funny thing is.. I have always hated breeders... Now I'm a goat breeder! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Both my American bred dogs are UKC and my Fila is registered in Brazil. I much prefer it that way. UKC focuses more on preserving the working type.


Apparently it in bullies :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Hey, I see those Heelers all over down here. They can nasty mean too for no reason.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Plus bullies aren't even good enough to be cleared as an AKC breed... They are UKC. I'll trade you your cute chihuahua for my retarded diarrhea dog! :lol:


Uh, no thank you, I'd rather deal with his quarter sized puke puddles :lol: He always pukes after he gets a drink, because as soon as he's done he runs around the house and gets too excited and pukes :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha never mind! My dog is just sick, I don't need a dog that pukes all the time 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, I have seen some really unstable Heelers, even as puppies. I met with a lady who fancied herself a breeder. 7 week old pups, some were real sweet, but some.... when she walked up to their pen, some of them would hit that fence with teeth bared and growling, and would actually lash out at her! Can we say behavioral problems?! I've never seen a puppy that young be so mental.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wonder how I can ever find another dog as good and stable as my Aussie x...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Haha never mind! My dog is just sick, I don't need a dog that pukes all the time


Well at least they're only tiny puddles of water and not diarrhea! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha! Ya.. Especially diarrhea from a 68# monster! At least she has the decency to do it in the only room in the house that had a cement floor!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You know, this reminds me of the time my 135# GSD got in the milk room at my old house and chewed the bottle of MOM, talk about a mess of diarrhea! :shocked: :lol: He stayed outside....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! I wish I could leave her out..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Put a jacket on her, she'll be fine


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I guess I'm too soft.... I'll clean up the poo in the morning... Although she does have a ton of cute coats/ sweaters!








Night ladies! I gotta get some shut eye..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Dee


----------



## ndwarf

Hey, could one of you "Future Generation" people put a good word in for me? I am 13, _not sarcastic at all_, and I only bite Meg.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Georgia, I'm sure they will be glad to meet you. Hello from an old lady in Oregon.


----------



## NubianFan

You only bite Meg???? Hmmmmm....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Juby wants to go see Peep.. She's been begging me all morning lol!


----------



## margaret

ndwarf said:


> Hey, could one of you "Future Generation" people put a good word in for me? I am 13, _not sarcastic at all_, and I only bite Meg.


Not sarcastic at all?!?!?!?!?
:lol: :ROFL::slapfloor:
That's the funniest thing I've heard all morning.
You even admitted you learned from the best:lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> And Sydney, any color but purple! Unless you do a really dark purple, I'm not ok with it! I knew a lady who had purple hair, and she was... just gross for certain reasons and we'll leave it at that :lol:


I told him I would only leave it in for a day or two :lol: It would have to be really dark anyways, I would think, since my hair is red.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I actually did my own make up and it looks good! Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, yay for Skyla :lol:

Well since I threw Nehru in with the does, Edna is bred now too. She should have just stopped cycling when he got put in there! :lol: Oh well, she's big enough anyway, but she's growing so slowly she'll probably be no more than 90lbs when she kids.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: hey, I'm proud of myself! Lol! 
And that means I don't need my mom to do it for me tonight! Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey hey! I just put a pair of jeans on and found a dollar in the pocket! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey, winning all over the place today! Buy a lotto ticket! :lol:


----------



## margaret

:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know right!? Lol!! 
Now Dave should say something to me


----------



## ariella42

Apparently, my husband (who is now doing our afternoon feeding) got confused and gave our piggy little girls the bowl of food that was supposed to be for the underweight Alpine, so they got some beet pulp and calf manna today, which they completely DON'T need but absolutely love. I guess I'll go home to some even rounder, happier little ones.


----------



## ariella42

And...our bank account just got overdrawn while I'm waiting on my check from work, which apparently I should have gotten last week  Luckily, we have money in savings and we have overdraft protection.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ariella42 said:


> And...our bank account just got overdrawn while I'm waiting on my check from work, which apparently I should have gotten last week  Luckily, we have money in savings and we have overdraft protection.


I hate when that happens... Good thing for overdraft protection though!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

At least I got my first check today. I told the woman who does our bookkeeping about the account alert and she sent me to the bank before they closed, so it's all good


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nice!

Lacie!! Are you here?!?! I neeeeeed you! I have another breeding question.. This one is really about breeding, I swear!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope, I'm not here.... :lol: Yes?


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

It is so cold here. It was snowing on Thrusday, and it is not even thanksgiving. Lovely. But it may pass before the kids or born (yay right)


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie :greengrin: :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma! :stars: :leap: :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:lol: what do I do if my buck is too pushy for the girls?? He lounges at them instead of trying to nibble on them like the kastdemur bucks did when I took Kat there the first time... Obsidian just thrusts his whole body toward them screaming and blubbering and the girls are scared of him..... I didn't realize how huge he was till he was just next to Temper..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

cowgirlboergoats said:


> It is so cold here. It was snowing on Thrusday, and it is not even thanksgiving. Lovely. But it may pass before the kids or born (yay right)


:lol: You know they'll be kidding in the storm. Just how these things work :snow:


----------



## Emzi00

Mom! :lol:


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: You know they'll be kidding in the storm. Just how these things work :snow:


They always do it. They never fail. :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> :lol: what do I do if my buck is too pushy for the girls?? He lounges at them instead of trying to nibble on them like the kastdemur bucks did when I took Kat there the first time... Obsidian just thrusts his whole body toward them screaming and blubbering and the girls are scared of him..... I didn't realize how huge he was till he was just next to Temper..


Is she in heat today? I'd let her stand in front of the fence until he calms down. Once he's calmed down, then lead her in there and let him breed her once (when he actually does his job he'll throw his head back and she'll likely arch up). Then lead her back out and repeat a little while later.
You can also have someone hold Temper and you can hold him, if he starts acting up, give him a quick jerk on his collar and lead him away for a minute, and bring him back to her. I've dealt with bucks that had to be led around and handled with their beards or they were too aggressive of breeders :lol: And some would only cover the doe if you pulled their head up by their beard once they mounted them :lol:

Also, normally when they get scared by the blubbering and yelling, they aren't in standing heat yet. Babette runs for the hills when she hears so much as a bleat from a buck if she isn't in heat yet or all the way. When she's in heat, she will actually follow them, cut them off, mount them, etc :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You want me to be in the breeding pen with them?? It was like a jungle in there! Those are huge animals!

So after I figured out she wasn't in heat by the way she was acting with him, I pulled her out and brought all the girls in front of the gate to sniff him. Galaxy is clearly in heat but his blubbering scared her away too.... She's flagging and leaking stringy stuff. I didn't let any of the other girls in with him.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh ya, and he doesn't have a beard yet 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Bear is starting a little bit of a beard, kind of. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, be in the pen with them. If you want to breed Galaxy tonight, go ahead and lead her in there and hold her collar, she may want her head turned a bit so she can see what's going on back there. If he gets too aggressive (pawing at her, standing on them (yes, I've had bucks mount, breed then stand on their spines :eyeroll: ), being too rough with her backside - Nehru is like that, he will rub his head on their lady business and shove them around after he breeds them), then you need to reprimand that behavior.
If he's just blubbering at them, that's fine and not considered aggressive. Just hold her, and let him breed, then take her out, repeat in a little while.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh Emma, 7 months from now, goat show  I'll be taking Moon, Babs, Coup, Fancy, and the doe kids that WILL be born! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He was pawing at her through the fence. He is so much bigger than her... He would break her in half..... I'm pretty sure I'm gonna wait till next year to breed her.. She looked like a baby standing next to him... I just can't believe how huge he looks right now..

Thankfully he still minds his manners with me, after I put the girls away, I went to put him backin his pen and even though I had just trimmed Galaxy's hooves and probably smelled very much like her, he still didn't try anything stupid and he went in his pen like a good boy


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yes, be in the pen with them. If you want to breed Galaxy tonight, go ahead and lead her in there and hold her collar, she may want her head turned a bit so she can see what's going on back there. If he gets too aggressive (pawing at her, standing on them (yes, I've had bucks mount, breed then stand on their spines :eyeroll: ), being too rough with her backside - Nehru is like that, he will rub his head on their lady business and shove them around after he breeds them), then you need to reprimand that behavior.
> If he's just blubbering at them, that's fine and not considered aggressive. Just hold her, and let him breed, then take her out, repeat in a little while.


How do you reprimand a buck while you are holding the doe if you are alone?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh Emma, 7 months from now, goat show  I'll be taking Moon, Babs, Coup, Fancy, and the doe kids that WILL be born! :lol:


You need to take Clarice too....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I can tell this is going to be a good night, I need to run to the store and get some beer... Back in a flash!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: He's not gonna break her. In all the years, my giant 230+lb bucks never broke the 70-90lbs doelings. 
Pawing through the fence is different than at her. If he is pawing at her when she is in with him, then that's a no no. But through the fence, that's just breeding drive :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> How do you reprimand a buck while you are holding the doe if you are alone?


A stick, your foot, a slap to the face, water bottle, yell at him.... You can also tie him on a long lead to the fence, then lead whoever to him.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok Thanx Lacie! I hope Temper comes in heat soon cuz he's anxious now!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> You need to take Clarice too....


I most likely won't be taking her, because she has an old shoulder injury that looks weird on that side when she walks....


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I most likely won't be taking her, because she has an old shoulder injury that looks weird on that side when she walks....


Then don't let the judge see that side, duh.. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's on the right side though :lol: Or I can make a horrible showman of myself and walk in front of that side in front of the judge, or walk her backwards to avoid showing that side :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Have your daughter show her, ruin her reputation and not yours. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Or I can just show her babies, and not make a rear of myself :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hello anybody and everybody  :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But yeah, you see that line up by her withers, the shoulder blade up there? When she walks, her shoulder blade up there is all loose and you can see it pulling away from the rest of her body. Looks weird. Peeps power slammed her into the feeder when she was a baby and she's never been normal on that side since.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hello, Lindsey :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Ugh, fine, I give up. :lol: I bet she would still do great though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She would have at least placed somewhere :lol: I love her depth and capacity though, she's been that "depthy" since she was a late 2yr old


----------



## Emzi00

Exactly. :lol: Nice word choice there, depthy.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> But yeah, you see that line up by her withers, the shoulder blade up there? When she walks, her shoulder blade up there is all loose and you can see it pulling away from the rest of her body. Looks weird. Peeps power slammed her into the feeder when she was a baby and she's never been normal on that side since.


Hmmmmmm, that's interesting, my Nigie doe's shoulder looks like that too...


----------



## Emzi00

But at least get a picture of her set up next year, gosh. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> Hmmmmmm, that's interesting, my Nigie doe's shoulder looks like that too...


Well her's looks like that all the time on that side, I was just pointing out the area it's in, because when she walks, that whole shoulder assembly on that side blows apart :lol: It doesn't look that way when she walks.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> But at least get a picture of her set up next year, gosh. :lol:


:lol: Better late than never!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well her's looks like that all the time on that side, I was just pointing out the area it's in, because when she walks, that whole shoulder assembly on that side blows apart :lol: It doesn't look that way when she walks.


Get me picture :lol:, My doe's shoulder looks like that when she's just standing there, and then when she moves it looks...very weird


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: Better late than never!


No, better when you promised than late! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm back! Hi Lindsey! :wave:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Be back in like 15, have to feed pigs


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Alright then I'm gonna go feed the goats so I don't miss you too much 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

It was 40 degrees today! Whoopee!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I lied.. I'm going to feed after I finish my first beer.. :lol: I'm pretty sure it stayed above 65 here


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Not fair, my beer isn't home yet.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I'm home alone so I had to go get my own... Now I just have to figure out what I can eat before I start gnawing on that Pygmy goat..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill! How come you pop in right as I'm about to go feed?? 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I'll be here a while I'm sure. Just watching stuff on u-tube and cooking dinner.


----------



## goathiker

Beer's home :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Moon is so fat, and very happy :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok then I'll be back soon! Gotta go make Kat fat!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Quick question, Is ivomec injectable wormer ( when given orally ) safe for pregnant and/or nursing goats?


----------



## goathiker

It is after 50 days pregnant.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm back


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> It is after 50 days pregnant.


Thanks Jill


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And no fair, I don't have any beer, just vodka and schnapps. I'll have to drink slower to be on the same level with you guys :lol:


----------



## goathiker

My youngest boy is getting married on Monday.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Congrats!  I still don't know when my oldest daughter will get married. She's the one that's "husband" is married to another woman, even though she's been with him for like 15 years :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> And no fair, I don't have any beer, just vodka and schnapps. I'll have to drink slower to be on the same level with you guys :lol:


Just mix it with sprite or something! :lol:

Congrats Jill! Where does he live again?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

He's just outside of Chicago. He should muster out in 2 years unless they send him to Iraq.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have apple juice, not sure how well that'll mix, never done it before :lol: Or I have kiwi-cactus-lemonade, but the cactus in it isn't really up my alley :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:wave:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think you can mix anything with vodka


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Sarah! :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:wave:


----------



## goathiker

Anything but apple juice...Eww


----------



## goathiker

Hi Sarah


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Anything but apple juice...Eww


That's what I was thinking :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How about fireball and apple juice? :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Gross! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! I'm just glad I have beer! And I'm making whole grain pasta to be kinda healthy and using a cheesy bacon sauce to be super happy!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I had a hamburger :yum: I think I'm gonna see what there is to watch on hulu, feel like watching something this week :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I'm having chuck roast with rice and gravy, cottage cheese, and peanut butter m&ms.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think I put too much pasta in the little pot... We'll see what happens! :lol:

Jill most of that sounds good... You have a strange appetite! :ROFL:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Sure, everyone just leave now.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm still here 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Cool, it's time for another beer.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So my pasta sucks...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

That's too bad.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya... Bf is gonna be so excited when he sees I made dinner but when he tastes it the excitement will melt away 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't like pasta usually so I guess the weird whole wheat flavor just killed it more... Though I usually like wheat products..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

My pasta tastes great


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wish I had salad.... Or carrots that aren't soft..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I just found the cutest little goat pottery statues...too bad they're $75 each plus shipping  ( They're custom too )


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! So ugly they're cute'


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I need a name for a 5month old black/brown Nubian wether ....I'm terrible at names so help me :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Basil, pronounced in the old English style Baazil


----------



## COgoatLover25

Cool, I like it  Thanks! LOL!


----------



## goathiker

This makes me really happy

A Texas father who discovered a man raping his five-year-old daughter and beat him to death with his bare hands will not be charged with homicide under state law.
A Lavaca County grand jury decided not to press charges against the 23-year-old father in the June 9th death of Jesus Mora Flores, 47, who was killed inside a remote shack after he was caught molesting the young girl.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...er-NOT-face-murder-charges.html#ixzz3J6ivbbsV


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think that's an old story..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yep, it is, still makes me happy when it starts getting passed around again.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh! Lol! Ya I read that to my family when I first heard about it they all felt the same way


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Bf still not home.. I hope he's ok..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

So do I, it's getting pretty late.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He's never been this late before and he took the Harley to work this morning...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have 2 dogs and a cat on me trying to keep me calm..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

He doesn't have a cell phone?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Actually, 1 dog is kinda under me 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> He doesn't have a cell phone?


No answer..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just called his best friend... He's at his house apparently phone is broken still... Well that was a waste of a heart attack...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Well that's good. Now you can think up suitable punishments. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He's gutting a pig with his friends... I'm gonna kill him for not calling...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

MM bacon.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Idk how to make bacon out of a dead pig but he said he's gonna bring some home


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

You need a smoker to make bacon.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I guess I don't get bacon then 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

That rat is now politely dying on my bathroom floor  Darn ship rats are huge, he's about 2 feet long from nose to tail.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The same rat??, he's been suffering for a whole day?? Put him out of his misery.........


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Who knows either that one or another. You can't get near them at this point, they come after you like they're rabid.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ugh.. Ur so mean.. I could never use rat candy... I have seen dogs die from that stuff... It's not pleasant and very painful..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

They destroy everything they live in. They chew through walls, studs, and wires. They kill chickens and rabbits. The mama goats will kill their babies pawing them awake constantly to keep them from being bled out. They will attack human babies and come back night after night until they kill them as well. These aren't cute little pet store rats, these come off the ships, they can chew right through metal siding and will eat anything that doesn't eat them first.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Where the hack did you get rats like that?? Oh that's right, you can't have any cats  my cats LOVE rats for breakfast or dinner! Sounds like you need a big cat.. Like a Bengal or something..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Cats won't touch these things once they're full grown. Plus cats don't make it here. I live right on a highway and have many dogs around us. There is one feral living out there but it isn't killing them. (and it better not have kittens either). 

I've seen cats torture their prey, I'm not sure that's any better. I'm just using blood thinner, I don't think they are in any real pain.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They are. And it takes a long time for them to actually die.. Maybe it takes longer and is more excruciating with a dog but it is definitely painful. I'm glad I don't have your rats. Though my cats take on dogs, skunks and Bob cats so I guess this why I have only seen a rat once here


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

With what I'm using you simply give the dog a vitamin K shot and send him home. The rat just loses brain function from lack of oxygen.
There are a lot of different poisons out there. I wouldn't use one that would kill my dogs.


----------



## goathiker

Anyway, did you see the update on that little buck that got dumped back off here? He still looks terrible and isn't gaining like he should yet at all.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

1 vit k shot is not enough to reverse any kind of rat poison.. Though the cases I am talking about the owners didn't know the dogs nested rat poison till it was very advanced


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Anyway, did you see the update on that little buck that got dumped back off here? He still looks terrible and isn't gaining like he should yet at all.


That's not a good update.... What's going on with him?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I think just getting rid of the tape worms and healing from that. He's gained a bit more than 5 pounds. He doesn't bloat up as bad now though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Poor guy... Some people kill me..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

There's a lot of that kind of bull around. The neighbor up the road came home to 3 Shetland ponies tied in her yard last summer.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Does he have his own thread?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> There's a lot of that kind of bull around. The neighbor up the road came home to 3 Shetland ponies tied in her yard last summer.


We're they ponies she sold or just someone randomly dropped them off?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

They were randomly dropped off. She put 6 months on them and sold 2, kept the smallest one for a pasture pet. 

Yes his thread is called "Just what I need"


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Idk why I can never find things I search for.. Maybe it's the app? Can't find his thread... 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Here http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/just-what-i-need-172454/


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yup! That hat worked! idk what is wrong with my search.... I have NEVER found something I searched for on here when I knew the title lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Must be your IPad, it works okay for me. Not great but, okay. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol.. Well I wouldn't doubt it.. This iPad barely gets me by in this technologically advanced day..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I have a couple old computers that can't even open the internet. They have their uses though.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Hello to all people that are on here


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning all  

Had a great night last night  wish it didn't end so quickly though!


----------



## NubianFan

Was this a Davie sighting night?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It was


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:lol: good for you Skyla! My night was pretty poopy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My sister pushed me into him at one point! Lol! And he like moved to the side as I went flailing across into him! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

So did you fall?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No, I caught myself and he did kinda put his arm out to 'catch' me lol

He did make room for me to stand next to him when we were all talking together multiple times


----------



## NubianFan

Your sister is a mess. She is determined to match make.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh yes she is!! Lol! We were in the car on the way home and I was like 'what's up with that?!' She said "well SOMEONE had to do it!!" :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm convinced Kat has a thing for alpines..... 

When we took her to redwood hills she had he tail tucked every time I walked her up to a Nubian buck but when I walked around this corner and there was a huge gorgeous alpine buck she extended her neck toward him and started flagging! So right then we threw her in with the Nubian buck and she tucked her tail again and ran from him...

Well today I decided to test if she was in heat by walking her up to the fence to see the boys. She sniffed Obsidian then turned away, then Eddie came strolling up and she immediately turned to him and started sniffing his nose... This gal is confused! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Hello, my weird and cruel self is here for a few minutes. Then I gots ta go clean a couple stalls.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi Jill!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Levi came over last night at 5, and he didn't leave till 12:15 :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I will probably be here all day.. I must have done something to upset my back yesterday, it's all swollen and it doesn't want to hold me up today..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I wish the house would warm up.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Don't you have a fire place?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Skyla, I think your sister and I would be best friends  :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just fed almost 30 animals.. I wish one of them would get up and get me breakfast!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Scottyhorse said:


> Levi came over last night at 5, and he didn't leave till 12:15 :lol:


What did y'all do all night?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Skyla, I think your sister and I would be best friends  :lol:


:lol: why does that scare me??!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Just sold 2 Nubian does...celebrating over Starbucks :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want coffee!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm weird :lol: I got a frappe in -2 degree weather :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This is Obsidian in the breeding pen yesterday. He thought he was going to get to do his job but Temper had other things in mind..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry, forgot to post the pic :lol:








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Where is the picture? Or are we supposed to make that up ourselves? :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

He's a monster!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol he is a monster! You should have seen him when I put her in there! I think he's as tall as her! But it was hard to tell cuz he was all "puffed up" and they were running... Needless to say she wasn't in heat 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

You should have named him Monster...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But when I got him he wasn't a monster :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha! Look at the Pygmy in the background! She's standing near a traffic cone on its side so you can see how short and round she is :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Jill....found this at a rummage sale. A friend uses one like this.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey that's cool Vicki! But Jill thinks allowing them to bleed out slowly,internally IS humane 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Shoot. I just googled the price. They are about $50  and they had another that looked not as new. I wish I had gotten another.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Although, the main reason I asked my aunt not to use the squirrel bait is not because I care about the pests, it's because my cats or dogs would love to eat dead squirrels thus poisoning themselves..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Hey that's cool Vicki! But Jill thinks allowing them to bleed out slowly,internally IS humane
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Well, it is humane to your other animals if you don't have any alternatives. I wanted something not chemical because a few years ago, there was a huge article about how some type of rat poison used by lots of farmers was getting into the food chain and poisoning animals such as foxes, owls, etc. The Zapper is nontoxic and is also supposed to be quick.


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Although, the main reason I asked my aunt not to use the squirrel bait is not because I care about the pests, it's because my cats or dogs would love to eat dead squirrels thus poisoning themselves..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yes, that can be a big problem if they can get to the poisoned animals before you do.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My dogs get into everything and my cats can definitely look in places I can't. Especially since I have some outdoor cats so they are hunting all night


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Your Pygmy certainly is short and round. She's very cute.


----------



## goathiker

I don't particularly care how they die as long as they do. I found a total of 3 last night. This one is a female so there's probably about 8 to 12 babies somewhere too.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's thirsty!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

That is huge


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh that's so gross!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm so hungry! I tried to make pasta for dinner, but the noodles were crap! I tried twice and they were sticky and gross! 

Corse no one is home so I can't go her anything to eat..  ugh...


----------



## goathiker

Making pasta is an art. Make sure the water is at a full boil before you put the pasta in, don't put a lid on it ever, and put a tablespoon of butter in at the same time as the pasta to keep it from sticking together too much. Stir it every couple minutes gently to keep it from clumping.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My pasta came out cooked well, it just sucked... Something about the texture of whole grain pasta


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I can cook pasta, one of the things I make most often lol! It think it's the noodles... They were a cheap generic brand...  my mom said she was going to make some chicken when she gets home


----------



## goathiker

Ah yeah, I'm picky about the pasta I buy. I don't really like it that well anyway so it has to be good.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't usually like pasta... But I didn't have any other food


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Weird question...In the case of conjoined twins, do they let polygamy laws slide so that they can get married?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah... I am picky about mine too! Lol! My mom made some home made a little while ago and that was real good!

Wheat pasta is gross Dee...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Weird question...In the case of conjoined twins, do they let polygamy laws slide so that they can get married?


Huh... That's a good question!! Hmm...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They are each counted as one person, they would marry 2 different people


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah, but that wouldn't work very well! Lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nobody said it was easy 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Jill are whole oats safe to feed wethers that are strictly fed pasture? Oh and occasional oat hay actually..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :lol: why does that scare me??!


 and throw Emma into the mix... And you should be REALLY scared


----------



## goathiker

The particular pair I'm thinking of are 2 people but they share one body, basically a 2 headed person. Each twin controls their half of the body. One twin controls one leg and arm, the other controls the other leg and arm. They just got their teaching certificates and are applying for a position in Texas. 

That would have to be a pretty understanding pair of men Dee.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I had watched something on a pair like that, and was thinking of them when you brought it up Jill..

Haha!! Yah it would!! Lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> The particular pair I'm thinking of are 2 people but they share one body, basically a 2 headed person. Each twin controls their half of the body. One twin controls one leg and arm, the other controls the other leg and arm. They just got their teaching certificates and are applying for a position in Texas.
> 
> That would have to be a pretty understanding pair of men Dee.


:lol: ya I guess that would be interesting

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I'm going to be watching to see how America handles it. Octowoman just got married to one man, she and her sister are joined at the pelvis so they scuttle on hands and feet like a spider. They live in India though where plural marriage is more common.


----------



## Scottyhorse

HappyCaliGoats said:


> What did y'all do all night?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Had Mexican take out, then we watched a couple movies and stuff.... :grin:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sounds like a good Time to me!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

The key here is .... and stuff.... :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

Quick to the Batcave!


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> The key here is .... and stuff.... :ROFL:


:ROFL: It was all PG rated stuff, my brother was with us the whole time, so it was nothing more than a bunch of kisses and cuddles


----------



## NubianFan

Scottyhorse said:


> :ROFL: It was all PG rated stuff, my brother was with us the whole time, so it was nothing more than a bunch of kisses and cuddles


Ha ha I Knew it I Knew it.... I may be old but I haven't forgotten LOL


----------



## Scottyhorse

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Sounds like a good Time to me!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


It was  And I think he's a good one, he helped with all the goat chores and I said my toes were cold while we were watching the second movie and he rubbed my feet for like 10 minutes for me


----------



## NubianFan

hmmmmmm even toe rubs eh.......:snowcheese:


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> Ha ha I Knew it I Knew it.... I may be old but I haven't forgotten LOL


Oh Leslie you crack me up :lol: But think of it this way, we usually only see each other once a week, so everything gets packed into one night


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> hmmmmmm even toe rubs eh.......:snowcheese:


Yeah, he's pretty great.


----------



## Emzi00

Yay, Sydney is happy. :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Y'all my daughter played her All Region concert today and she was AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hello people! 

Emma, I completely spaced out replying to you :lol: I was out to lunch, saw it, meant to reply, but just spaced it :lol: Bear has the teeniest beard ever! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, whatever.  I know! :lol: But like a month ago he didn't have any beard! He's really furry everywhere else. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's ok, my baby buck has a good beard, he just doesn't know he's supposed to do buck things :slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My buck doesn't have a beard.... But his musk sure proves he's doing buck things...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Dee. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

This was him and his sister as babies.  He was so cute.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, my dude has a beard, but he doesn't know what to do with the girls :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Emzi00 said:


> Dee. :lol:


Well still more than Obsidian has! I guess he decided to focus on his height rather than his hair because he doesn't have scruffy buck collar around the shoulders either

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nice buck Lacie! You better teach him to do his job! How old is he?

Those kids are adorable Emma! I thought you only had alpines?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

:ROFL: Those ARE Alpines.


----------



## Emzi00

Those are alpines Dee. :slapfloor: We have fun colors in this breed too.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh... I thought they were ND.. Sorry, :doh: they are just so tiny and cute 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

My dudette has a very nice beard.

Spellcheck didn't like that word.


----------



## Emzi00

No, most alpines are just really boring and plain these days, you didn't know that they could be wacky colors too. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He's like 8 months. I think he was born the beginning of March? He was a lambar baby. Im waiting for him to fill out, he's still so lanky :lol:


----------



## goathiker

The Nigies have some of the best beards.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> He's like 8 months. I think he was born the beginning of March? He was a lambar baby. Im waiting for him to fill out, he's still so lanky :lol:


His horns are huge for an 8 month old?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> The Nigies have some of the best beards.


Harvey was so cute with a beard :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They're thick, but they're not too long. The faster they grow, the faster their horns seem to grow. Nutrition is a big role here. They were a good 6" long as a 4 month old.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I mean, he's over 34" tall, it'd be weird if he didn't have horns in proportion to his body :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He looks a lot bigger than my buck but he is a month older, and my buck seems to be growing a lot each month!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Mildred, the church gossip, and self-appointed monitor of the church's morals, kept sticking her nose in to other people's business. Several members did not approve of her extra-curricular activities, but feared her enough to maintain their silence.

She made a mistake, however, when she accused George, a new member, of being an alcoholic after she saw his old pickup parked in front of the towns only bar one afternoon. She emphatically told George (and several others) that everyone seeing it there would know what he was doing.

George, a man of few words, stared at her for a moment and just turned and walked away. He didn't explain, defend, or deny ... He said nothing.

Later that evening, George quietly parked his pickup in front of Mildred's house ... walked home ... and left it there all night.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: My neighbor that owns the feed store recently became a pastor, but that doesn't change the fact that I know his dirty little secret :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> Mildred, the church gossip, and self-appointed monitor of the church's morals, kept sticking her nose in to other people's business. Several members did not approve of her extra-curricular activities, but feared her enough to maintain their silence.
> 
> She made a mistake, however, when she accused George, a new member, of being an alcoholic after she saw his old pickup parked in front of the towns only bar one afternoon. She emphatically told George (and several others) that everyone seeing it there would know what he was doing.
> 
> George, a man of few words, stared at her for a moment and just turned and walked away. He didn't explain, defend, or deny ... He said nothing.
> 
> Later that evening, George quietly parked his pickup in front of Mildred's house ... walked home ... and left it there all night.


:ROFL::lol::lol::slapfloor:


----------



## goathiker

Is it weird that I'm breeding for a particular doeling, that she's already named, and I won't keep any others until she is born?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Is it weird that I'm breeding for a particular doeling, that she's already named, and I won't keep any others until she is born?


Nope! I've already named all my kids and expect them all to be born the exact gender I want! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Yay, Sydney is happy. :lol:


Yeeeaahhh....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Is it weird that I'm breeding for a particular doeling, that she's already named, and I won't keep any others until she is born?


Of course not you have to have a goal!

We are BBQing the piece of the boar that bf brought home last night... Apparently he was too drunk to think about what part to grab.... We got the back half of a spine with a little but meat or something

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> Yeeeaahhh....


Good. :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Glad to hear that Sydney.

I'm going to Pm you after dinner or catch you on facebook.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Dee. :lol:


More then Peep! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Good. :lol:


:hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Glad to hear that Sydney.
> 
> I'm going to Pm you after dinner or catch you on facebook.


Okay


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> :hug:


Yass. :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> More then Peep! :lol:


The thing is Bear was a February kid so he's older than your guys'. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Oh, Jill, how often can copper be safely given?


----------



## goathiker

If they are real bad I've given it and then again in 6 weeks. I give it every 4 months here once they are good plus give deer minerals which have 4 sources of copper. I always give Bo.Se at the same time to help absorb the copper. Oh, and when Jeter got muscle degeneration as a 10 year old, I gave him a Bo.Se shot once a month for 4 months.


----------



## Emzi00

Sweet, thanks! I just don't want to kill the thing. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey, anyone know what it would cost, or if it's doable, to do an embryo flush on a 30yr old mare?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh Jill, I forgot how many weeks in a row you said to do the dust for lice? This would be week 4 but I didn't dust them because they still have a bunch of dust on them.. I can't see their skin anymore


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

They're probably good, you can start brushing the dust off them at the 5 week point.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, cool, Thanx. Dust still puffs off them when I pet them :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, it's nasty stuff. If your goats have spots that they like to dust bathe and roll, you can spread hardwood ashes there and they will keep the lice off on their own.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I am so cold


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Yeah, it's nasty stuff. If your goats have spots that they like to dust bathe and roll, you can spread hardwood ashes there and they will keep the lice off on their own.


I don't ever see them roll.. They lay down by the fence and stare at the buck but I don't see rolling

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Me too. It's cold and wet.


----------



## goathiker

That's kind of weird, my goats love their wallow.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well leave it to my goats to be weird! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Me too. It's cold and wet.


I can't feel my fingers too well :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Of course they don't love it now that it's 6 inches of mud with ice on top :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I know how you feel, my fingers were numb for hours yesterday. They were that way when I woke up.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I could never live somewhere that cold....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> I know how you feel, my fingers were numb for hours yesterday. They were that way when I woke up.


Oh yuck, I hate that!

I need Levi to come warm me up :lol:


----------



## goathiker

It's not that cold here, I just slept on my arms :lol: 
Once this little thing is over it will bounce back up to 40's and 50's.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

it gets down to like 5 degrees at night here :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Yep you're alot further north and across the Cascades. We hit 29 one night but, the days have been pretty nice the last couple days.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Brrrrr that all sounds very cold....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think it's supposed to get down to 45 before the sun comes up but nothing below that 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah but, our Liver Fluke and Tricostronylus die off every year :razz:


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Yep you're alot further north and across the Cascades. We hit 29 one night but, the days have been pretty nice the last couple days.


I'm just glad it's been above 0 for the most part after the one day we had of that.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Idk what that second one is...

I have never had a crush on an actor (ok, once when I was a kid) but this guy just popped on tv and idk who he is but I could totally dream about him! don't tell bf! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Jill, since you are a mod now.... Are we having a secret santa this year??


----------



## goathiker

We should be. Liz has been pretty busy but, I'll do it if I need to.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How the heck do you play secret santa over the internet?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

You fill out a little thing of likes and dislikes, put your address, and your gift comes in the mail from a secret forum member. It's alot of fun. We tell who everyone was after Christmas.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh! How fun! Is there a gift price range? Or is this just a way for you to get everyone's address? :ROFL: so you can pop in anytime you want! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Secret santa is super fun!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wouldn't mind if Jill stopped by my house anyway! Hahaha


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Pretty sure I could figure out where you live just by what's on the web already anyway. 
There's normally a $20 limit.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So how do we pick a secret Santa? Is there a virtual hat?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

That would be a good idea, drop all the names in a jar and let DH draw them out two at a time


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That doesn't make sense, you can't get a gift for the same person that is getting you a gift.. Then you know who your secret Santa is..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

You'd have to draw it twice. It works out


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well Dee is confused.. :lol: I need coffee


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I never did find out who was my Secret Santa last year. I got Laura


----------



## goathiker

You'd draw once for getting a gift and once for giving a gift, if any was the same you'd redraw.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Scottyhorse said:


> I never did find out who was my Secret Santa last year. I got Laura


What did you get Sydney?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Really? It wasn't on the thread when Liz told?

I got DDNF? I think that's the letters.


----------



## goathiker

Your SS was IMoore84.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f187/2013-secret-santa-received-your-gift-post-here-159080/


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I made fire 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want a SS that I know 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh like Sydney! She could send me a Pygmy buck! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

If you breed Temperance to the Alpine she loves I'll trade you a purebred Alpine for her buck :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's Kat that likes the alpine... But I'm not going back up to redwood hills.. And Eddie can't breed her even if he tried! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh god, I'm absolutely dieing... I told my son to put more wood on the fire while I fed the pigs, he put waaayyyy too much wood on, it's 120° in here. DH woke up in the inferno, he was asleep on the couch, I just came back inside, but I think he got the worst end if it :lol: so now we have every window and door open in the house and it's not helping much! It's about 55° outside, so that's a huge jump :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Eddie's not registered anyway. I need an Alpine/Nubian registered Experimental. Guess I'll just have to give you the buck on a promise of a buck kid later


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I hate when that happens... It usually fixes itself with the windows open but I just hate wasting wood  cuz it sucks if we run out before winter is over


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol where am I going to get a registered alpine buck to repay you!?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

From me, of course :shades:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! If I get an alpine buck I need alpine does.. If I breed my Nubians to an alpine then Obsidian will be sad I'm taking his job away


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've flown south to the deck until the house cools down :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh gosh Lacie, that's horrible :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I really want one of these... http://www.amazon.com/Crosley-CR800...6120803&sr=1-2-catcorr&keywords=record+player


----------



## goathiker

You're not getting this at all

I need a registered Alpine/Nubian cross buck that is not related to my does. It must be a registered Nubian bred to a registered Alpine...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Mine was little like that, but it was silver. It was my dads when he was younger


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> Oh gosh Lacie, that's horrible :ROFL:


It certainly isn't a comfortable temperature! At least I didn't wake up in sweat :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> You're not getting this at all
> 
> I need a registered Alpine/Nubian cross buck that is not related to my does. It must be a registered Nubian bred to a registered Alpine...


Ya, I got that, what's not to get??

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I was just thinking about my own herd.. If I get an alpine buck to use, I need does to use him on in the future, not just once for you 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Then why would you need to find a registered Alpine buck to give me?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> You're not getting this at all
> 
> I need a registered Alpine/Nubian cross buck that is not related to my does. It must be a registered Nubian bred to a registered Alpine...


I have a flying boer/alpine doe that _could_ be bred to an Alpine next year. Boer is close enough to Nubian anyway, right? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No, I need a registered buck for Kat! To get you the kid you want


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

He has to registered Experimental :razz:


----------



## goathiker

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lol where am I going to get a registered alpine buck to repay you!?


You said it not me :wink:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I have a flying boer/alpine doe that _could_ be bred to an Alpine next year. Boer is close enough to Nubian anyway, right? :lol:


I can't believe YOU have a mutt goat! Does she have horns too? :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> You said it not me :wink:


You said you would give me the buck on credit, which would mean I would have to find a registered buck to breed Kat to so I could get you a kid t repay you... Sheesh I had to spell that all out? :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, yeah, get over it  it doesn't belong to me, and quite frankly, I don't really like her either :lol: and no, she is disbudded, so


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yeah, yeah, get over it  it doesn't belong to me, and quite frankly, I don't really like her either :lol: and no, she is disbudded, so


HAhaha! You know you love her!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, where is all this "have to find" coming from?? I'm right _here_! And I...... wait for it.... HAVE alpines!  :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That boar we had tonight was really good.. I just wish we got a more meaty part of it... I was gnawing on bones like an animal :ROFL:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well, I'm going to bed. Night all. :wave:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, your alpines are expensive and I'm..... Broke! I can't believe I bought Kat! Hahaha! Thats the most I have ever spent on an animal! Unlike you  with your very expensive bacon! :yum:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> HAhaha! You know you love her!


Dee... it's not working out, me, and that goat.... You see, I particularly hate flying goats, and even more so, that flying goat. And there is a big fat line between hate and love! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Sydney :wave:

Dee, I never said you had to buy the buck, just pay for his prostitution fee :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! I'm not a big fan of flying goats either... I'm so upset with how galaxy is filling out.. She was definitely my worst purchase..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She might just be going through a gawky stage. What about her don't you like?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Night Sydney :wave:
> 
> Dee, I never said you had to buy the buck, just pay for his prostitution fee :slapfloor: :ROFL:


:ROFL: Jill can pay for that! I don't crossbreed on purpose :lol: I want my Nubian kids! But I might do a one time favor for a good friend like Jill!

Night Sydney!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> She might just be going through a gawky stage. What about her don't you like?


She doesn't have much of a roman nose, she has way too much control of her ears and they are not long enough, and she's very narrow. She's long and when she poses her rump looks nice, but most of the time I see a long, narrow, steep rumped, flying eared, almost flat nosed "Nubian"... Haha poor girl!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry, sorry, I worded that wrong, his "stud fee" :lol: it would actually kinda be worth it maybe to see what color they'd be :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I'd be giving you a registered Alpine buck, you breed a doe and give me a kid back.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, give her some more time, sometimes they are ugly as sin for a while, but turn out well in the long run  or is she from slight build lines?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well, if that's what Jill wants, it would definitely be a well rounded kid. Though I like tempers confirmation better than Kat even though I got a WAY better deal on temper!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, give her some more time, sometimes they are ugly as sin for a while, but turn out well in the long run  or is she from slight build lines?


What does that mean? She is from black Mesa lines. Have you seen her pedigree? I'm not incredibly impressed but she was my first... What was I supposed to do but trust the only breeder I knew :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So Jill, you want a kid back from the alpine buck you give Dee, or a kid from an unrelated alpine buck? I wasn't following the entire conversation about that.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, slight built lines would generally be lines that are narrow, shallow bodied goats. Was her dam, etc built like her? I'm not really up to date on the Nubian lines these days, I know the big names and the lines that have been around since dirt, but it's been a loooong time since I bred them.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> I'd be giving you a registered Alpine buck, you breed a doe and give me a kid back.


Ok, your right.. I'm missing something.. I thought you wanted a kid unrelated to your goats?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

The buck kid Dee can have is unrelated to the does I kept. He'd be fine if he gets big enough to reach a doe. I'll see how he does over the winter before I'd give him to a friend though. I must say he's a spunky tiny thing. He's in the buck pen tonight doing fine.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Dee, slight built lines would generally be lines that are narrow, shallow bodied goats. Was her dam, etc built like her? I'm not really up to date on the Nubian lines these days, I know the big names and the lines that have been around since dirt, but it's been a loooong time since I bred them.


She has her dams body type. I was hoping she would get more of her sires lines because she has his exact coloring.

You might have herd of six m galaxy? That is way back in her lines somewhere :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, ok, well then, no half prima donna buck for you :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> The buck kid Dee can have is unrelated to the does I kept. He'd be fine if he gets big enough to reach a doe. I'll see how he does over the winter before I'd give him to a friend though. I must say he's a spunky tiny thing. He's in the buck pen tonight doing fine.


He can reach Galaxy, she's dinky! 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh them :lol: is she related to Noel? Maybe she'll be a throwback! :slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh wow! She does not look like that! But one of the does from this farm is the one I posted the huge udder of that the owner reported 2 gal per day and you said she probably had no fore udder attachment.







This one.. From the same farm, from black Mesa lines..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hold on, don't twist my words :lol: I said she likely doesn't have a long fore because her udder/teats are rather far back. She could still have a good attachment, just a really short fore.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, give her some more time, sometimes they are ugly as sin for a while, but turn out well in the long run  or is she from slight build lines?


So can she grow a more roman nose??







I think this is the best profile pic I have of her face..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hold on, don't twist my words :lol: I said she likely doesn't have a long fore because her udder/teats are rather far back. She could still have a good attachment, just a really short fore.


Ya ya, I knew what you meant 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, not really, they're pretty much born with the face they have. As kids, they are pretty much mini versions of their adult selves, as far as face, topline, rump, and legs go. Depth is harder to tell.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No, not really, they're pretty much born with the face they have. As kids, they are pretty much mini versions of their adult selves, as far as face, topline, rump, and legs go. Depth is harder to tell.


Bla... So she's pretty much a waste of my time... She does not have the features I want in my Nubians...

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, it finally cooled down a bit. It's about 90° now. I have to bring the dog in, and feed the pigs again. And my kindle has 10% battery left, and it's too hot to hold my laptop.... So this is probably goodbye... until later :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw... By Lacie! I hope my house gets as warm as yours! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Eh, I'd breed her on her next heat, see what her kids look like. If crappy, then send her packing. If good, keep a doe, then send her packing, saves you a year of wondering :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Fine, I'll trade you the Alpine buck for that doe.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Good luck with warming your house up Dee, it's really nice on the deck, I might just sleep out here :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Eh, I'd breed her on her next heat, see what her kids look like. If crappy, then send her packing. If good, keep a doe, then send her packing :lol:


Hahaha! I did consider that.. But it just really kills me to breed her... I'm not there yet, I'm too scared. She's too small and too young and I'm too inexperienced to know if that's ok.. I know a lot of people say it is but as far as I see it she's a baby and I can't breed her..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Fine, I'll trade you the Alpine buck for that doe.


You want Galaxy?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Sure, she's great for what I need.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, how long till you get here? If I have time to breed her and sell her kids you can have her 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'd love her to go to someone that I know! And she'd actually probably make an awesome pack goat! She loves to follow people and stay in a group


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Next summer.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Hahaha! I did consider that.. But it just really kills me to breed her... I'm not there yet, I'm too scared. She's too small and too young and I'm too inexperienced to know if that's ok.. I know a lot of people say it is but as far as I see it she's a baby and I can't breed her


Dee, I just bred a doe who most likely won't be any bigger than Galaxy is now, when she kids. Her mom was 105lbs tops, I don't expect this kid to get any bigger than that. If I didn't want that to happen, no way no how, I would not have turned the buck loose with the whole herd. I kinda wanted her to be held over, but I think the pregnancy hormones will help her growth.
Galaxy will be just fine, she doesn't have a growth issue like my kid (when her mom died, she had a bad coccidia bloom from the loss and weaning at the same time)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

All I need is to make back what I paid for her and I would totally give her to you!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, she has been healthy as a horse since I got her. She even weaned herself early because she refused the bottle when I got her... But she keeps on weight well, and she's a good little eater! She loves food and attention, that's her life


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

This doe was about 75 pounds and had a 7 lb doe kid last year.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want more than 1 kid! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Are you really coming down next summer?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Then give Bo.Se 2 weeks before you expect her heat cycle. This doe was a boarder that wasn't supposed to get bred.  oops
Her owner never bought her grain or minerals either. I had to sneak her some once in a while.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

BOSE Helps for multiple births?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I could if there's a reason to.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> I could if there's a reason to.


Other than coming to get Galaxy? :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yes it does in the does. Don't give it to the buck until you're done with him though. It hurts the female sperm.


----------



## goathiker

And bring you Moki. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Moki! What a cute name! He is registered right?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yep, he's fully registered American Alpine.

http://www.adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=A001584692&DamNum=A001612023


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Idk anything about alpine breeding or lines but American is no good for Nubian lines  though he does have some redwood hills in there and they do have pretty nice goats.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

American doesn't matter so much for Alpines. There's no prejudice like in the Nubians.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The funny thing is I paid just as much for Galaxy ad I did for Temper! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I bought a little herd of Oberhasli's that I culled as soon as they kidded. Was an expensive experiment.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm back, yeah American doesn't matter at all with alpines. These days, good luck finding a good PB one.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Funny how neither of us had good obie experiences :lol: I paid $8 each for mine, and sold them for $100 each after they killed the oldest doe. Nope, not having it!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Where did you get goats for $8? I would buy 100 of them, I don't care if they are good for nothing, people around here will buy anything for meat!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Got them from a guy through the grape vine :lol: Friend of mines friend had them, and was selling them. They were all registered, from national champions, but they did have horns, I was in the process of banding them all, got halfway through having them all banded and about to come off, but after what happened with the oldest doe, I was done that was the last straw, first strike against them was when the obie buck bred all my alpines... had to lute them all last year.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Luckily they didn't kill one of your alpines! They probably would have all been slaughtered on the spot! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I traded mine for 1/4 of a beef. 

Dang it that cat is yelling out in my backyard. She'd better not have kittens here.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Just let the pit out 

I wish I had 1/4 of a beef!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I would have wanted to, but I have come to realise that I don't get the same satisfaction from dropping something that ticks me off, I'd rather have the money from something I would have disposed of anyway. :lol:

Oooh, beef sounds good! :yum: :drool:

Haha, I bet you have catlings out there! :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's a good thing to realize!

Have you ever eaten goat?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I haven't, but DH and my sister has. They were serving goat tacos at a show we were at once. They said it was really, really good. But I like mine too much! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

He'd just go start a fight with the neighbor's dog. 
That's okay, I know where the cat belongs. They'd just find a box on their porch.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well at least you know whos cat it is. I only like the little catlings when they just learn to walk, they are not cute before or after that


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want to try goat... But idk if I could try my own.. Maybe Galaxy's kids:ROFL: except they probably wouldn't be meaty enough!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I hate when people don't fix their cats... There are way too many cats running around in this world..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You'd be surprised how meaty they can get on milk, alfalfa, and some grain. My unwanted bucks, and most the time FF's bucks, go for meat.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But you won't eat them??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I hate it when people steal my cats, fix them and bring them back! :hair: Just because I don't like house cats, doesn't mean I don't like outside cats.
They'll steal the tom cats mostly, then fix them, cut the tip of their ear off and bring them back. The ear things is so they can see at a glance if they've already fixed that one.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I hate it when people steal my cats, fix them and bring them back! :hair: Just because I don't like house cats, doesn't mean I don't like outside cats.
> They'll steal the tom cats mostly, then fix them, cut the tip of their ear off and bring them back. The ear things is so they can see at a glance if they've already fixed that one.


Lol! I'm one of those people! Any Tom that come on my property will be snipped! I don't tolerate kittens.. Like I said there are way too many cats in the world

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, even though I know someone else is going to eat them, I can't myself. I know them from birth on. When I look at them, I see the little baby faces I know. 99% of the time, I'm there when they are born, I spend hours of time with them making sure they're tame, worrying any time one looks off. I just get too invested. 
I can at least take peace in the fact that they're very healthy and will be good meat for someone's family.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think if I know they are going for meat, I'd rather have it myself so I know they were taken care of humanely.. And I get meat! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well it irritates me because they are taking my personal property and rendering it useless to me. Cats don't last here, so every time somebody snips my tom, I do actually have to get another one.
That'd be like if your buck got out and went to someones house, they take him and get him castrated because there are too many goats in the world. Or if someone actually took him from your house and got him castrated for the same reasoning.
If you see a fat healthy cat, somebody feeds it, it's probably somebody's cat, and if it isn't altered, there is probably a reason, because everyone is so bent on fixing everything


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol you won't change my mind  if I were your neighbor I would snip your toms  only if they were coming on to my property though, I would never take something from your property and do that. It is totally legal here if the animal is on my property. Plus I have noticed fixed cats last a lot longer around here.. We used to not fix our cats and they never lasted more than a year or 3 now I have had all the same cats for a while 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Coffee gave me heart burn but now I'm tired and I don't want to lay down cuz that makes heart burn worse...

How come you and Jill seem to take turns here? I rarely get you both at the same time..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ha! That's what you get for wanting to fix my cats! :lol:

If we're ever neighbors, go ahead, fix my cats, but you better make sure your buck never gets out...  you have no idea how much of a pain it is to find tom cats with everyone being pro spray. Eventually there will be no cats in the world, then everyone is gonna be coming to me because I'll be the only.one with breeding cats, I'll be a millionaire! :lol:

And sorry for the dely, my kindle died :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ha! That's what you get for wanting to fix my cats! :lol:
> 
> If we're ever neighbors, go ahead, fix my cats, but you better make sure your buck never gets out...  you have no idea how much of a pain it is to find tom cats with everyone being pro spray. Eventually there will be no cats in the world, then everyone is gonna be coming to me because I'll be the only.one with breeding cats, I'll be a millionaire! :lol:
> 
> And sorry for the dely, my kindle died :lol:


:ROFL: :slapfloor: that will be the day! But I don't think either of us will live to see it 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pfft, it could happen any day now


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think coffee after a bunch of beer was a bad idea... Now I'm nauseous..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I might as well have my cat dealer on speed dial with the rate my cats keep getting fixed. My neighbors obviously don't catch on. For every animal that gets fixed or dies, I get 2 more :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Why are you drinking coffee and beer late at night/morning? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Our shelter is having free cat adoptions right now. So if you get one and it disappears, come get 2 more! Hahaha if your neighbor is just gonna fix them anyway it won't matter much


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Why are you drinking coffee and beer late at night/morning? :lol:


Well... I was drinking beer then I decided it was too late and I was craving coffee so I made some  it was just a bad idea..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It takes them a while to realise I got more, I try to get identical matchs. By the time they do catch on, I usually have a baby replacement. 

Well, my phone wants to die now, so good night-morning :lol: :wave: good luck with your heartburn. Don't drink coffee :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Lacie, I guess I should try to sleep too


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It takes them a while to realise I got more, I try to get identical matchs. By the time they do catch on, I usually have a baby replacement.
> 
> Well, my phone wants to die now, so good night-morning :lol: :wave: good luck with your heartburn. Don't drink coffee :lol:


Are you snipping the ears of the new toms? That might slow the neighbors down for a bit until they get a closer look. Have you talked to your neighbors about it? They may be assuming that the cats are feral and you are grateful for their help.:lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I would be madder about them snipping my cats ears than snipping their private parts.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So Dee, why so against AM Nubians? Really, that Isolde the I my breed that I hear so many people complain about AMs!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They are harder to sell.. And all the ones in my area are either bred for color or just look like junk


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I just don't know why AM Nubians are looked down on out of any breed! Idk.. Just something I've been wondering for a while...


----------



## NubianFan

guys if you can help I just made a new thread in chatter box. I don't know if anyone has seen it yet, or if you can even help.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

About the jacket? I'm no help there :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry Leslie, I'm no help either..

So who wants to guess what I did today?!?!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok ok, I see you suck at guessing so I'll give you a hint!

It started like this..








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And it will end a little like this  :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! You guessed it! Temper is gonna have cute Kids!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He covered her 9 times! He really wanted to make sure he got the job done! That was over an hour ago, should I let them out together again or is that it?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He was excited! Look how poofy he is! Do their testis shrink when they breed or is that from the weather change?








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> And it will end a little like this  :lol:


That looks just like Flynn!!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

A lot of people told me if I bred Obsidian this season he might need a boost.. :lol: they were wrong! Temper is my biggest girl and he's catching up to her quick!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> He covered her 9 times! He really wanted to make sure he got the job done! That was over an hour ago, should I let them out together again or is that it?


Did he actually throw his head/body back while mounted? Did she arch up?

You can let her back in with the does, and put her back with him tonight.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, they did that a few times... Like 9.. He didn't throw his head all the way back every time because when she arched she kinda moved away from him... But she had gross stuff on her every time.. So if she takes this mornings breeding, will he still want to breed her tonight? Will she still stand?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I let them play for 30 min then I took her out to see if she was tired. They both wanted back with each other so I put them back for round 2 for another 30 min then they were both eating and not playing anymore by the end of that.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, she'll most likely still be in heat tonight, and he will still breed her.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay were probably gonna have quints if they keep goin at it like that! Hahahahha! They were like rabbits!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, probably twins or trips.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Where did you come from Lacie? How did you know I needed you?  :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Lol, probably twins or trips.


Ok, we'll meed in the middle.. How about quads?? 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, you must have short term memory problems :lol: you sent me a text saying you had some questions :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I put them together before I even finished feeding because right when walked out there I could tell it was time and I didn't want to miss my opportunity!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

For the first time, I'd say trips at the most :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Dee, you must have short term memory problems :lol: you sent me a text saying you had some questions :lol:


Lol that's why I was laughing... They really need a sarcasm face 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> For the first time, I'd say trips at the most :lol:


The bucks first time? That affects the number of kids??

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't really want more than twins or trips, because. Don't wanna bottle feed  though I still need to get the lamb bar stuff ready just in case


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I did it like you said Lacie, led him in there on a leash and SHE chased him! Once I realized they knew what they were doing I let him go and let nature take its course!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, that's not exactly what you said but you said hold him first and I did and it worked! He was very well behaved too! I was shocked!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No no no, Tempers first time. The buck has no control over how many eggs she releases.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh, we'll she had twins last year, doesn't that count as her first time?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Maybe if he chews on her neck some more he can convince her to release more eggs this time! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:doh: :slapfloor: For some reason, I thought Temper would have been an FF after this kidding :lol: I've lost my mind, don't pay me any attention :ROFL: 
She'll probably have trips maybe


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie...


Yes?


----------



## Emzi00

Want to write an essay for me? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ew , no :lol: I hate writing things, almost as much as reading :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Darn, I don't know if this thing will get written then. :lol: I like writing but anything school makes you write about is crap.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :doh: :slapfloor: For some reason, I thought Temper would have been an FF after this kidding :lol: I've lost my mind, don't pay me any attention :ROFL:
> She'll probably have trips maybe


Lol she's a pretty old FF! I really don't care what she has, I know they are gonna be cute! I just can't wait!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, you sure read and write a ton while your on here :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Just write something else. Anything you actually want to write about is guaranteed to be better


----------



## Emzi00

I keep seeing people trying to sell heelers on Facebook and the puppies are all really ugly.. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm not being forced to read and write it though :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well yeah, they're selling Heelers, not Furry Alligators


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Just write something else. Anything you actually want to write about is guaranteed to be better


I'm pretty sure the teacher wouldn't let that fly, he assigned a specific prompt. :lol: I'll just turn in a paper about goats instead of one about the salaries of professional athletes.. :slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well yeah, they're selling Heelers, not Furry Alligators


Lacie can you breed LGD's that don't bark all the time so I can buy one when I get my furry alligator from you?? 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well yeah, they're selling Heelers, not Furry Alligators


If I ever want a cattle dog, I'm getting it from you. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ugh, Emma, why haven't you just absorbed my skills? :lol: I can only think of a handful of times I actually wrote about what they told me to


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Can goats drink apple juice?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

So what am I writing about then? I have to write a persuasive essay, well, depends on how much I don't want to follow the rules.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, I'm pretty partial to my dogs, not really into breeding others anymore. 

Emma, I'll probably have a flat rate box of pups for you when you come for a hair cut :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I'll just move in and have pups all the time.. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Goats can have apple juice, don't overdo it though.

Emma I have no idea :lol: my phone has 7% battery, and I should probably return to the task at hand though...Fixing this stupid wall! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

You broke a wall..? :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> So what am I writing about then? I have to write a persuasive essay, well, depends on how much I don't want to follow the rules.


Write an essay persuading your teacher to let you pick the topic you write about and to give you a good grade for being creative and original and thinking outside the box.


----------



## ariella42

I went out to trim hooves and play with the girls earlier, and Niko was actually being sweet. Not that she's normally mean or anything, she just could care less if I'm out there or not unless there's food involved. I wonder if she knows she's getting sold on Tuesday and is trying to make me feel bad about it. If so, it's working.


----------



## NubianFan

ariella42 said:


> I went out to trim hooves and play with the girls earlier, and Niko was actually being sweet. Not that she's normally mean or anything, she just could care less if I'm out there or not unless there's food involved. I wonder if she knows she's getting sold on Tuesday and is trying to make me feel bad about it. If so, it's working.


Yes and Yes..... :lol: she doesn't want to go anywhere else.


----------



## margaret

Emzi00 said:


> You broke a wall..? :slapfloor:


Sounds like something she'd do:lol:


----------



## ariella42

NubianFan said:


> Yes and Yes..... :lol: she doesn't want to go anywhere else.


Considering where she came from, I think she'd probably love to stay with the person who feeds her twice a day :lol: I think she's going to a good home though. If we had more space or if she got along with the others better, she'd be staying until the spring at least.


----------



## ariella42

We went to the Sandburg House yesterday and saw the goats there. It made me was a full Nubian with huge, long, floppy ears  I love Alpines, but if I get the chance to get a nice, registered full-sized Nubian too, I'll take it.


----------



## glndg

Emzi00 said:


> So what am I writing about then? I have to write a persuasive essay, well, depends on how much I don't want to follow the rules.


Write about something you feel strongly about....like why everyone should raise Alpines.  Or closer to the topic, why people should pay top dollar for high performing goats. (Athletes come in there -- a good goat is like a good athlete.);-)


----------



## glndg

Emma...some ideas:

http://www.debate.org/opinions/are-most-professional-athletes-overpaid


----------



## Emzi00

Oh my gosh I love you! I think I can write this essay now. :lol:


----------



## glndg

:slapfloor: Well, glad that helped.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:ROFL: what would we do without our Vicki?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> You broke a wall..? :slapfloor:


After a trip to home depot, some new drywall, spackle, mud, tape, paint, etc..... no, I did not break a wall! :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

We would not be writing an essay... :lol: And having a subsequently lower grade..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey! I'm going to home depot now!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> After a trip to home depot, some new drywall, spackle, mud, tape, paint, etc..... no, I did not break a wall! :slapfloor: :ROFL:


Why would you break a wall without _me?_ :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Did you _not_ break a wall too, Dee? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma, you missed the part where I said after all that, I didn't break a wall! :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol nope, I gotta put a few pieces of Ply wood over the goat feeders. It's gonna rain soon!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Emma, you missed the part where I said after all that, I didn't break a wall! :slapfloor: :ROFL:


Okay, why would you _not_ break a wall without me? :slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

See y'all later! For some reason I really like going to home depot 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Okay, why would you _not_ break a wall without me? :slapfloor:


Well, you weren't here, and it felt like the right thing to do at the time... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

But if you break a wall, then you have to use money to fix it. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No Emma, I did _not_ break the wall! :GAAH: What is so hard to understand about that?! :lol:
At least I got the non broken wall not fixed before DH got home. The less he knows, the better :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie he is going to notice eventually.. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nuh-uh! I put a painting over it.... They hide all wall blemishes :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

:whatgoat:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Nuh-uh! I put a painting over it.... They hide all wall blemishes :lol:


I assume all children have been sworn to secrecy then too? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Leslie, you seem confused...

They weren't even here :lol: all there is to see is a lovely new painting that I got at the thrift store on the way back :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

yes


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Why? :chin:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Breaking walls aye?


----------



## Emzi00

So instead of writing an essay I drew a pretty picture. :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Nice emma, looks like my teen years!


----------



## Chadwick

So, angoras love 30 degrees, never seen them so happy!

At what temperature are they not allowed outside?

At what temp does a barn need supplemental heat?


----------



## Emzi00

It's very relatable isn't it? :lol: Good to see you around Chad.


----------



## NubianFan

Wow just relistened to a recording of my daughter's performance. WOW just don't get tired of hearing them play that one song.


----------



## NubianFan

Chadwick said:


> Nice emma, looks like my teen years!


Are you the one swinging from the tree by your neck instead of sitting in the swing....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> So instead of writing an essay I drew a pretty picture. :lol:


Still better than anything I can draw :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Chad! :wave: Haven't seen you on here lately


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chad, we had crazy cold weather last year and I let my goats door open all day, they like to be out in the sun


----------



## Chadwick

Cool, we are getting 19 Tuesday so..... They seem to love the cold, but they are from the mountains of turkey so.....

Yeah, I was a swinger, I couldn't get girls to save my life!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My goats might as well be hairless compared to yours, Chad. Mine have a crappy, drafty shelter that's it, even in 10° weather, and they've always survived the cold. Just make sure they get extra food, like alfalfa, and a high energy feed.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well they have quite the winter coat


----------



## Chadwick

Oliver's hair is already 3inches again....that boy can grow it!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, well in that case, my goats have the same amount of hair right now :lol: Except the bucks, they're sporting about 5".


----------



## Chadwick

Anyone want to come help me chase off hunters?


----------



## ariella42

Emma, go listen to some Fragile or earlier Nine Inch Nails. It got me through my teens :lol: We're listening to some NIN right now


----------



## ariella42

I'd help if I were closer, Chad. I have some ferocious house cats and a couple of doelings who will kill for sweet feed :lol:


----------



## Chadwick

Keeping hunters off this property is a full time job this time of year, they all cut down their trees to farm so now they wanna kill everything inside my trees, they scare them all and I can't hunt cause evrything is spooked.


----------



## ariella42

That sucks. I'd hate to have to deal with that


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah amazing they all thought they were on their friends property and are very confused suddenly about property lines! Like I was born yesterday....funny they know where the boundaries are when they plant crops!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Is it all posted Chad?


----------



## Chadwick

I posted it like a crazy man, you actually pass two lines of posts 10 foot apart, there is no fooling around.

I took down a tree stand and no one has asked about it, that's odd, usually they come looking.


----------



## NubianFan

If they didn't come asking they knew they were on the wrong land.


----------



## Chadwick

Yeah, it was 4 ft from a posted tree, but it's a $400 tree stand, I think I would risk it! But I am cheep!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow... That's insane Chad!! I'd go walking around with a gun and a mask and tell 'me they better get lost :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

My first inclination would be to shoot them, but then again how legal is that. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Depends Emma :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

The next time you run into someone who isnt' supposed to be there especially if they are popular in the community, act really out there. Say things like, Hey you better be careful out in this part of the forest, this is where the spaceship landed last february. Act like you really believe it. Tell them they better not eat any Mc Donald's hamburgers because the aliens have been putting tiny spy devices inside the meat patty for years. Tell them that two out of every three americans have at least 5 of these spy devices inside them, then step REALLY close to them and stare them directly in the eye like you are looking for something and say "you don't eat at Mc Donald's very often do you" Then if they deny that say, and WHATEVER you do, don't use cell phones those are a DIRECT link to the mother ship.... then look from side to side and fake a facial twitch. Do all this while carrying a large firearm..... yeah word will spread, they will leave you alone....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's a shame he will probably never use that advice :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> The next time you run into someone who isnt' supposed to be there especially if they are popular in the community, act really out there. Say things like, Hey you better be careful out in this part of the forest, this is where the spaceship landed last february. Act like you really believe it. Tell them they better not eat any Mc Donald's hamburgers because the aliens have been putting tiny spy devices inside the meat patty for years. Tell them that two out of every three americans have at least 5 of these spy devices inside them, then step REALLY close to them and stare them directly in the eye like you are looking for something and say "you don't eat at Mc Donald's very often do you" Then if they deny that say, and WHATEVER you do, don't use cell phones those are a DIRECT link to the mother ship.... then look from side to side and fake a facial twitch. Do all this while carrying a large firearm..... yeah word will spread, they will leave you alone....


BAHAHAH!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor: :lol: love it!!


----------



## Chadwick

That's perfect! I will do that just for the fun of it!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. The deed is done! I let temper and Obsidian back in the breeding pen. They seemed like they were having fun for a while, he only covered her 3 more times that I'm sure of, could have been a couple more. But then they just started running in tight circles and hitting their necks on each other like giraffes in a territory war. They wouldn't listen to reason what I asked them to stop so I pulled out the bucked of oats I brought just in case, good thing my animals are highly food motivated!

Temper has cut ally been acting ravenous since their first date this morning. She has been eating everything, and fast!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Temper really didn't like it when I grabbed her to stop the spinning and he sneaked up behind her! I think she was embarrassed..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Chadwick said:


> Keeping hunters off this property is a full time job this time of year, they all cut down their trees to farm so now they wanna kill everything inside my trees, they scare them all and I can't hunt cause evrything is spooked.


That's a load of malarchy Chad! I agree with Leslie, make them think your crazy 

Emma you are pretty artistic! In a very twisted sort of way, but still more talented than I! :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Wonder how many kids Temper will have :chin: How many did she have as an FF?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Twins, 1b 1d


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I'm pretty positive they got the job done, but since I have to re send Kat and Eddies blood for CAE test I'm gonna send hers too for preg test in 30 days


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

No, you will get all bucks  :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No no, I was answering your question.. That's what she had last year.. This year shes having trips! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She should settle, only takes a couple swimmers, proved by that AI I told you about :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well then she should definitely settle... She got more than a couple swimmers! :slapfloor:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I still can't believe that doe settled :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ai doesn't seem hard.. I just need good semen... My buck seems to have some but if I want different lines.. You now what I mean..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, I know exactly what you mean. All the good bucks I liked are from the 70's and 80's, talk about hard to find! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And it's not hard, just look for when they string the goo like you saw with Galaxy, the timing should be perfect then. After that it's just a matter of getting the semen through the cervix within 10 minutes from thawing it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I never saw stringy goo with my other 3 does... Only galaxy... Temper was flagging like mad and ran up the hill to see the buck as best she could right before I fed her. So I knew she was ready, she was literally asking for it


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## animaldude888

Hi just making the thread longer


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You have to watch like a hawk Dee, basically the color and consistency you saw is what you're looking for.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't think I have a style yet. I'm just trying to get what I think looks good and build on that. I think temper has the best confirmation of all my goats but still a few things I would like to improve on her. I hope the kids get her length, nice rump, angulation of rear legs. And Obsidians width and personality. I hope the udders from both sides come out, they are both great! Oh and tempers nose! And Obsidians ears!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, look at the Nestucca doe on page 3, and the Shammy doe on page 4, I think you'll like them. http://thebuckbank.com/nubians4.htm


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They are Nice, I like the one on page 3 better. I hate black and white pix though, it's kinda like trying to judge confirmation on a black spotted goat when the idiot holding wore black pants 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well that picture was from the 70's :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I'm from the 80's! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, and era I know all too well... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ugh, I'm not ready to put in another $500 Jeffers order! :GAAH: Things are too expensive!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wish I had $500!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Though I am searching eBay of stuff


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I do a big once a year order, I need every wormer and injectable vitamin known to man, milk filters, lambar nipples, a few more milk buckets, udder balm, cmt, probios, antitoxins, antibiotics, needles, syringes, a new thermometer, gloves, copper boluses, betadine, pour ons, and some other things I can't remember :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You get anti toxins from jeffers?? I can only find the tetanus antitoxin ant my TSC. so I don't have any cd antitoxin.. I still need to make a lamb bar but idk ifk want to do it like Jill with the red nipples or like skyla with the grey.. Too many choices :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, you can get both antitoxins from Jeffers. I use the grey ones for my lambars.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do you put them on the bottom of the bucket or the top?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I feel like any time I used small nipples I had a problem and the kids always like the grey ones but the ones Jill uses sound like they stay on really well


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My pitchard nipples always break too easy... And they are harder to clean IMO... I, personally, like the gray ones better  but you gotta pick what YOU want to do and think will work better  try it both ways and see what you like better


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'd, how to attach the grey ones.. The other ones screw right on


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You put the gray ones inside the bucket and pull them through the hole and the groove by the base goes on the outside with the sucky part of the nipple and the bottom stays on the inside and it makes a 'seal' I guess lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

A seal? How? I need step by step directions with pictures! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have those exact pictures you're looking for! Give me a bit, im outside and the pics are on my computer :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! Of course you do! I'm totally a picture person.. What are you doing outside? It's cold and dark..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I was thinking that, but I'm in bed and too lazy to walk the 10ft to the laundry room and take my lambar out and take pics.. :lol: I'm too tired! Lol! Speaking of which, I should head to bed *yawn* night guys


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Night Skyla! I'm sure Lacie will come through with pix


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm sure she will  of not, I can post some tomorrow though  lol

Night ladies


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm sure she will  of not, I can post some tomorrow though  lol
> 
> Night ladies


Well looks like she forgot about me... :lol: I'm off to bed, I didn't get to sleep till 4 this morning so I need to catch up..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Don't! I'm back! :lol: I was milking and graining does


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! You don't want me to sleep??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, because then I have nobody to talk to right now :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:lol: I see, I'm being used! Where's my picture?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hmmm... And what else should we talk about?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So basically, drill 5/8" holes (for little kids drill lower, when they get bigger, make a new bucket with holes drilled higher-like the last pic), wash bucket, throw clean stuff in bucket, pull nipples through holes until they snap through and are in place, attach tubes, throw frozen water bottles in bucket, fill with milk (if milk gets dirt in it, oh well :lol: ) snap lid on, put bucket in pen, leave. Viola! Come back and check on kids in a few hours, look in bucket, if it needs milk add more, if not fahgettaboudit :lol:

Directions by Lacie  So easy I could do it :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:lol: how can I save this page from the app? I know I will forget..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Also important.... make sure you have enough nipples for the holes you drilled, for demonstration pictures I didn't attach them all because I was lazy :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Can you just bookmark the page? If not, you can just ask again when you need :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh I can do a web view and book mark! Duh! Your so smart Lacie!

The second main reason I want to dam raise is that I HATE pasteurizing milk.....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If your does are CAE- you don't have to


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If I know the doe is negative, I don't pasteurize the milk. IF they want it raised on pasteurized milk just cuz I charge an extra $100 because seriously, who has like 45 minutes a day to watch a thermometer constantly, every single day...for three months?! Nobody has the time for that, and I personally would rather be lounging around in that 45 minutes :lol: If the dam ever so happens to be CAE+, I just dry the doe up and feed another does milk :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well Illegedely they all came from neg herds but that's why Kat is getting re tested even though she s only slightly marginal...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So how come big breeders claim to be CAE neg but don't dam raise or they raise on pasteurized milk?? Why don't you dam raise?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ugh, that reminds me, I need to do screenings again, that's another $400 for the herd :/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Big breeders test yearly, but since they show, there is always the chance that their doe will seroconvert to be positive, and boom, just gave CAE to the kids. So they pull them all at birth usually if they bottle feed them all. And they pasteurize the milk just in case.
I personally dam raise, unless something happens, like the doe dies, kids are rejected, I want to milk the FF's the whole way to stretch the udder, or the mom is flipping crazy and I want a tame kid :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sheesh! How many goats do you have? It only cost me 30-40 bucks to get all mine tested. Funny thing I'd the stupid wild Pygmy goat came lowest in percent an I have Ni history of where she came from! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, I was going to do the CAE, CL, and Johnes screening on them all, and maybe pick a few for Brucella and Q-fever . I have 18 right now. If I was just doing CAE, it'd be around $120 for them all.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Big breeders test yearly, but since they show, there is always the chance that their doe will seroconvert to be positive, and boom, just gave CAE to the kids. So they pull them all at birth usually if they bottle feed them all. And they pasteurize the milk just in case.
> I personally dam raise, unless something happens, like the doe dies, kids are rejected, I want to milk the FF's the whole way to stretch the udder, or the mom is flipping crazy and I want a tame kid :lol:


Ooh! Ya! That all makes sense. I guess I haven't been doing this long enough to think about that

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Don't johnes and CL have symptoms? I thought there was no test for CL unless there was an abscess?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You can test the blood for the antibodies for both. Johnes carriers can sometimes show no symptoms, if they're going to show it, it'd pop up at about 2 years old. It's a chronic wasting disease, they scour constantly, it destroys the intestines until they can't absorb anything and eventually waste away until death. Johnes in a nutshell.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ahhh... I can't read anymore... My eyes burn... :sleeping:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You can test the blood for the antibodies for both. Johnes carriers can sometimes show no symptoms, if they're going to show it, it'd pop up at about 2 years old. It's a chronic wasting disease, they scour constantly, it destroys the intestines until they can't absorb anything and eventually waste away until death. Johnes in a nutshell.


That's awful... 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee! Don't leave me! :lol: Since you're on the most, you're my Emma substitute now that she's in school again


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> That's awful...


Biggest problem area is texas, that's also where the most wormer resistance is, because the Boer people keep trying to reinvent the wheel :eyeroll:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:lol: unfortunately I took Benadryl before you came back... So I can't really keep my eyes open..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sure you did, excuses, you just don't love me anymore! :lol: :ROFL: Fine, leave me, I'll just twiddle my thumbs until somebody drifts over here :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:ZZZ: sorry I can't sub tonight... G'Night 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Maybe I'll wake DH up to watch a movie with me, he doesn't have to work tomorrow anyway :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Okay, Goodnight Dee :wave:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Boy I wish I could just take a week off! Ha ha! I need $ therefore I need sleep 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I could definitely never live somewhere cold... When I went outside to feed it was so cold o was looking for ice.. Well I guess I'm not good at judging temp because according to the wether it's 42 degrees... I hope it doesn't get much colder here!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Poor Brookie doesn't feel well today... Just didn't look very happy this morning, then I took her out to milk her and she just picked at her grain a bit.. :/ gave her some probios and B-Complex, headed out to take her temp now.. Never a full moment! I'm just hoping it's not her coming into heat! I'm thinking bloat could be a possibility too... This is sorta how she acted (but worse) last time she bloated...


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

I am on pins and needles tomorrow is day 21 post breeding and no heat yet on Rosie.


----------



## COgoatLover25

We'll have to see which of our does have more kids Dee!  Moon had triplets as an FF


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My doe Snap had trip does as a FF


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lucky you! Does !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep! That's where my Brookie came from


----------



## COgoatLover25

LOL, Moon had 2 Boys and 1 girl


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Btw, Brook seems ok, eating hay fine, temp was fine, eye kids nice and pink.. :shrug: maybe she's just having an off day.. And doesn't come back into heat! On day 19 today! Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> LOL, Moon had 2 Boys and 1 girl


I had another doe that always had it happen that way! We sold her and she had quads 3 does and a buck! :doh: 
She passed away though  she left then a great gift though


----------



## ariella42

The dam of one of my doelings has always thrown quads. Last year she had two doelings and two bucklings. I'm hoping Rose will take after her both in terms of kidding and milk production


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So, my sister just broke my iPod... She threw it at a window, and not the home button won't work... Ugh!! So maddening! My mom have me her's as she just got a new iPad, but I'm still ticked because I like MY iPod...  it's newer for one, but it has all my everything on it and now I can't do anything cause I'm stuck on this app! :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Aaaaaaaaawwww, now you'll have to talk with us forever!!!! :stars:
:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!!! Yah, and I can't text anyone, I can't get on my safari app, and can't get my emails lol! 

I found a way around some if it if I use the notifications on my top pull down screen... Ugh! It's just so maddening! This was my graduation gift last year!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have a cute little dog sitting in my lap waiting to get spayed 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Bummer, have your sister replace it since she broke it :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I was gonna say the same thing! Your sister is crazy.... Teach her not to treat other people's stuff like that!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Moon has her "winter fatties" on :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She has no money that's the thing... I can't believe she did it.. Every now and then she gets in these horrid moods! Lol! She did offer me her iPod in replacement.. I'm going to let my parents take care of it.. My mom was pretty mad...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Make her do your chores for a week! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

guesssssssssssss wwwwwwhhhhhhhaaaaaaaattttttttt!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't trust anyone to do my goat chores :lol:

What Leslie?!?


----------



## NubianFan

I got a job today!!!


----------



## NubianFan

It is just a second job, but after talking to my new boss I feel like it has good opportunity to work into something more for me. He is already come up with a plan where I can get bonus's for good performance.


----------



## ariella42

Congrats, Leslie! I hope it turns into something more. What will you be doing?


----------



## NubianFan

Facilitating a support group and some individual counseling.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

would some of you please drop in my thread help with newest rescue


----------



## ariella42

That sounds great, Leslie.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh Leslie that's awesome!! So happy for you!!  :stars:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Good news Leslie.


----------



## goathiker

Cheri, that boy needs way more food. I'm going to put it here to avoid the argument but, he should have 20 ounces of colostrum in the first 24 hours. With it being so long without food, you'll have to be a bit careful now but, try to get 3 or 4 ounces at a time into him. 
He also needs a 1/2 cc injection of Bo.Se and a vitamin E gelcap squeezed into his mouth.


----------



## ksalvagno

Congrats Leslie! That is great!


----------



## NubianFan

For Dee
Tiny Destroyer last night


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh my! She's sooooo adorable!! She could totally be my cat reincarnated! Except he was a boy.. His name was Cashew. Love her!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

She's adorable! I wish our cats looked liked that...


----------



## NubianFan

She's a hot mess! :lol:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Goathiker ,
I don't have any colostrum- I only have regular goat milk - is there substitute? He took 2 oz from the bottle this time. He is not pooping yet. The guy that gave him to me had the colostrum. He has peed.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Guys.... Pray for a snowday for me tomorrow! :snow: its supposed to be pretty bad bit I don't know how good our odds are... But a snowday would be so incredibly nice right now... It's only Monday and I feel like this week has lasted a month :/


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh and congrats Leslie!!! :stars:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just got my ADGA membership packet in the mail!!! WOOT WOOOOT!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Idk how I feel about praying for snow Sarah  :lol:

That's exciting Dee!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yay! What herd name did you go with?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It doesn't say anything about my herd name!! I submitted it and paid for it!! Where is it! It says the tattoo is assigned to me, shouldn't it be assigned to my herd name? There are so many papers here but none about that!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Did you send it off separately or with your membership?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sent it in the same envelope with the membership



Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

You have to be a member before you can get a herd name. They do it separately. Technically you're not supposed to send both in at the same time, says so right on the website.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Weird, it doesn't say anywhere on your info or anything?


----------



## COgoatLover25

What Jill said :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I've always done mine at the same time. Which, I also have to renew it...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I know, I read that but when I called to make sure I had everyone right, I asked her when I could send in the herd name app and she said I could just send them together..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Maybe call again, see what happened with that


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Weird, it doesn't say anywhere on your info or anything?


I don't see it anywhere... Would it have it's own paper? I should call them tomorrow..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, it normally has it's own paper.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh...I'm an idiot...
It was stuck on the back of the receipt so I thought it was one paper..... Yay! :stars:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

They probably held it. It will be there in couple days now that they have your member number and tattoo sequence to assign to the herd name.


----------



## goathiker

Fine, your fault


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm so excited right now!! I wish I could do a back flip!! I'm gonna go tell the girls and give them an extra cookie and the oat that is stuck on my sweater  back in a bit!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:leap::lol: So, what did you pick?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Just my last name.. Which I kinda don't want to share with the entire world in case there are any stalkers out there...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So my grandfathers legacy will live on through my goats even if I get married and change my last name!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well fine  now the stackers will be sad, and the stalkers too :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Idk what your talking. About  :ROLF: (this is my sarcastic face again!)


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I know what it is I know what it is :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm all sweaty from dancing! :cheers:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> I know what it is I know what it is :lol:


Well if Lacie was my FB friend she would know too :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's fine, I'll know exactly what is is as soon as you register a kid :lol: I can be patient... 

And you quoted yourself :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ugh, sooo not looking forward to leaving in 9 days! I don't like hardly anyone there! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't care if you know Lacie, I just don't want to post it here for the world..
So I just measured my buck, according to the weight tape he is about 137# his growth rate is slowing, he was gaining 20# a month for a good while... I guess I need to feed him more!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> And you quoted yourself :ROFL:


did not..... 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Sure, delete it :lol:

Yep, time to feed him more, they loose weight during rut. But I'm mean and don't grain mine once they're older :lol: they gain back the bit they lost with the hay.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

he weighs the same as Kat now. She has gained 2 inches around her heart girth since the day I got her 

Galaxy is at 107 and temperance 183. I guess I did a good job fattening them up! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Where'd everyone go?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Reserve America is teeing me off.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Huh?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Reserve America, is where you can reserve your campsites for state and national parks. 
There's a park I want to take the boys to next summer but, it's really popular so you have to reserve your campsite well in advance. They won't let me reserve a horse site online or even tell me if one is available  I'll have to call them and _try_ to explain pack goats.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:lol: sounds like loads of fun! Not the phone call haha!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Usually they are just curious and every ranger for 50 miles comes to see them while we're camping. I have a good reference, the manager of the Tillamook state forest is really impressed with them.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You owe me tillamook pix!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm too excited about my package today! I need to sleep on it... Night Jill! Sorry I'm a party pooper tonight..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

That's okay, I'm reading anyway 

G'Night Dee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Ah ha, the campground rules say the horse camps are for horses _and other large similar animals._ I'm in the clear on the rules


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

so horses, donkeys, mules and Zebras ???


----------



## Chadwick

Wow 12 degrees is older this time of year than it feels in jan-Feb!


----------



## ksalvagno

Yea, we are showing 11 degrees. With strong winds and windchill below zero.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's way too cold!! I slept through my alarm and had really weird dreams..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I always have weird dreams :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This was like a series of multiple weird dreams that didn't want me to wake up... 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Eh, ok your dreams are weirder :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

In one of them my horse was almost drowning... And another my boss was giving me the evil eye for some reason.... I hope that's not a sign for how today is gonna go...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Mine are usually in the form of an old lady chasing me around with a hatchet :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahahaha! Um.. I'm pretty sure that's weirder....

I'm off to work! Ttyl!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah, that's pretty weird Lindsey! Lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

It's exciting though :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Skyla...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Lindsey...


----------



## COgoatLover25

I PMed you...answer me! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm working on it! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

So, Carolina has been acting off the past few days... She looks like she may be in heat, her vulva is red and she is having some milky discharge... But she is being very quiet, usually she and I have a conversation for a while whenever I go out there. She's also standing hunched up (it's cooooold) and off by herself. Her eyes... I don't know how to explain it, it's like she's not bright eyed with curiosity like the others. Not really looking at anything in particular...? She is picking at hay, have not offered grain... She is chewing a cud... I haven't taken her temp yet... Any ideas? She's old... 11...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hope nothings seriously wrong with Carolina Sydney


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Take a temp, she might be getting sick, older goats don't do as well in the cold.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I can't find the thermometer!! :hair:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I forgot mine outside and Roo chewed it up, I have to get a new one :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma, you didn't tell me your family was in town! Just saw an suv at the gas station with Michigan plates :lol: Except the one guy looked like a convict, other guy looked like he had a mad hangover, and the girl was in her mid 20's id say.


----------



## Emzi00

So Greg, Jaren, and Breanne? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did you just witness an abduction??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

This morning, I offered the goats some grass hay... The look of "what the heck are you trying to make us eat?!?!" was priceless! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Did you just witness an abduction??


I don't think so, she was hanging around, they were all talking, she went to get food and some drinks came back out, they aired up the tires and stayed for a bit and then left. 
A lot of people look like convicts and druggies in this town, because they are, so if they're here to stay, they'll fit right in :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol Sydney, mine eat it.... eventually :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

They are picking at it... :lol: I just thought they might like something different to eat since everything is pretty much dead and frozen


----------



## ariella42

Niko went away today. I felt bad, because it's quite cold and she has a 6 hour drive in a dog kennel in the back of a truck, but I think she's going to a good home. I locked the little girls in the night pen for the first time in over a month and a half, so I feel better about their safety tonight.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Okay, took Carolina's temp.. 102.1... So that's normal.  It is currently 22 degrees, up from 17 :lol: So since her temp is normal... What now?


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

upset tummy? Little B complex for pick me up? eye color?


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## COgoatLover25

ROFL Jill :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> ...


:ROFL: :lol: love it!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I don't think anybody would be sending me money :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I think I will give her 2.5 cc or b-complex tonight when I go out to do chores. She has always been pale, but I have sent in multiple fecal samples, over a period of time, and all came back with nothing there.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

It has been 21 days since I bred Rosie - no signs of heat Maybe she settled.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Not sure how I feel about my mom sending me this.... :lol: Maybe I don't want to go see them all :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Not sure how I feel about my mom sending me this.... :lol: Maybe I don't want to go see them all :lol:


:lol: too funny!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I need to go to the bank tomorrow and deposit some money... :chin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just took all my money out of the bank :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Not sure how I feel about my mom sending me this.... :lol: Maybe I don't want to go see them all :lol:


I think our moms could be really great friends. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I'm only flying 3000 miles to see them, she should be sending things like "Yay! It'll be so great to see you!" "Can't wait!" but no... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, do you need to talk to Leslie about your mommy problems? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just picked my secret Santa at work! Now just to figure out what to get the new girl... At least I didnt get the boss.. He's the hardest!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm SO glad we don't do a SS at my work :lol: my luck, I'd end up with one of the managers or someone I can't stand! Lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh my gosh.. My Monster was looking in the back door at me and I felt bad cuz I haven't been petting him so much since he's been in rut...... So I scratched his neck and face and rubbed his ears...... Blech!  


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie, do you need to talk to Leslie about your mommy problems? :lol:


No because her mommy and I will just get into a fight. Hey Lacie, what's your mama doing in Tennessee anyway?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well maybe I will be able to breed Kat soon then I wont feel so bad for the little monster! He needs another date!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:hair: BB hasn't come into heat :GAAH: why isn't she coming into heat!?????!!!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Could the buck have bred her through the fence! Or do you have a buck? Maybe silent heats? Lol idk just throwing stuff out there...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> No because her mommy and I will just get into a fight. Hey Lacie, what's your mama doing in Tennessee anyway?


My parents moved back there about 20 years ago, chasing after their favorite child, my brother, who got in trouble and fled the state. They were going to lock him up and throw away the key. Tennessee is where he stopped running, and they've been there ever since, he was always their favorite. Meanwhile, the rest of us were left high and dry :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow.. They sound like very responsible people.. All of them... :sarcasticface:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've seen my brother exactly three times since he left, and my dad twice. My mom tries to visit every year, and it's always unpleasant, she fights with me to no end.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So when I fly back there, I get a one way ticket, so I can leave whenever. Just book a flight back when I've had enough of them.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why do you even waste your time?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Every time I give them the benefit of the doubt and hope for the best. Maybe it'll get better, I don't know. I just don't like the thought of them dying, still hating me.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Maybe the one year you are not there they will miss you and realize how wrong they have been..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Naunnie

Hey all. janeen128 needs help. Can someone help her please. I am too inexperienced with birthing babies and the afterwards to advise. Thanks Y'all


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think I'm the only one here right now and I don't have much experience there either..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Could the buck have bred her through the fence! Or do you have a buck? Maybe silent heats? Lol idk just throwing stuff out there...
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I don't have a buck yet


----------



## ariella42

She might be having silent heats since there's no buck around. We don't have a buck either, so we ended up dropping our oldest doe at the breeder's since I've never been able to tell when she comes into heat.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Do you have a buck rag Sarah? That may help some


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How come I keep waking up late?...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cause your over tired ? Lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

Cleo took a spill off of one of the spools... Landed on her back and then rolled back onto her feet... She looks a bit dazed (I would be too!) and is standing off by herself.. But chewing a cud and ate some tortilla chips. Should I just keep an eye on her?

On another note, Carolina is acting more like herself today, but I think that she needs another vit. b shot or two at least.

Lastly, I got Snowflake and Ain't She sold!!! They're going across the state to one of my dad's co-workers. They'll be pets/brush goats but also get good grass hay, minerals, etc... They are new to goats. SO excited to FINALLY FINALLY _FINALLY _get them sold! I'll miss them, they're both really sweet, but they're bullies and have no use, really.


----------



## ThreeHavens

I would watch for a twisted gut but if she's chewing cud she should be just fine.


----------



## Scottyhorse

She was just eating a while ago  Apparently the spool is at a tiny bit of an angle that is not visible to the human eye!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think I should name all of Obsidians kids after monsters next year! Like Loch ness, Sasquatch, and Chupacabra! :ROFL:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Happy Birthday to Roo!
It's been a year since I've known you,
You were pathetic and puny, now you're big and looney
Happy Birthday baby Roo! :birthday: arty: :greengrin: :cake:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Do you have a buck rag Sarah? That may help some


I've got one, but its from last year... It's not very strong... It was in a coffee thing so idk how good it is...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

If you want, I can mail you one


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Is it really already Roo's birthday!?? Gosh I feel old... Are you sure she wasn't born yesterday???


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Happy Birthday to Roo!
> It's been a year since I've known you,
> You were pathetic and puny, now you're big and looney
> Happy Birthday baby Roo! :birthday: arty: :greengrin: :cake:


Awe!! Happy Birthday Roo!! :stars: arty: :cake:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I found the perfect Christmas gift for my mom, but I have to order it within a few hours, and my internet is not making that easy! :hair:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I found the perfect Christmas gift for my mom, but I have to order it within a few hours, and my internet is not making that easy! :hair:


Don't you love that? 

I've got almost all my shopping planned.. Just have to wait to order it all  I hate being poor! Lol! No SS for me this year


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm poor :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't buy presents for anyone because I'm poor.. Except my SS at work because I dont have a choice..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well, I'm getting my sisters each a new show chains and a giant Reese's.. And my brother some Candy and a small Lego set  I'm lost on my best friend lol! Too many choices lol! And I was going to send my other friend some lip balm and some soap and something to do with chickens lol  already too much!


----------



## COgoatLover25

LOL! I never know what anyone likes anymore :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know! I'm the same way :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I want food, Emma it is your turn to make dinner...


----------



## Emzi00

I'm sending Lacie stuff. :lol: I can't say what.

Ice cream for dinner.


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> I'm sending Lacie stuff. :lol: I can't say what.
> 
> Ice cream for dinner.


sounds good to me. :hi5: You are like a dad, you just let the kids have whatever they want so you don't have to cook!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's $19 to ship a 5# bag of kelp that is already almost $30 by itself...... My feed store can't get me kelp and there is no way I'm paying almost 50 bucks for 5 # that's outrageous! They will just have to live without it.. My 10 month long search is over... I'm not gonna find it. I have some for my garden but it says made from sea kelp and other non plant ingredients or something like that.. Doesn't sound safe


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

COgoatLover25 said:


> LOL! I never know what anyone likes anymore :lol:


I like food, and good smelling bath stuff, and travel (gift cards to hotels would be great), lip balms, tricot night gowns, food, nice pair of loafers, some socks, a new house, some food, oil change for the car, a nice leather coat, did I mention food and oh yeah a day all alone with my Crush and some food. 

So yeah, that's what you can get me.......


----------



## Emzi00

I like to cook but ice cream is good. :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I like to cook but I don't like my cooking :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

COgoatLover25 said:


> I like to cook but I don't like my cooking :lol:


That's scary


----------



## COgoatLover25

I can't burn water but I can make it not taste good :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> It's $19 to ship a 5# bag of kelp that is already almost $30 by itself...... My feed store can't get me kelp and there is no way I'm paying almost 50 bucks for 5 # that's outrageous! They will just have to live without it.. My 10 month long search is over... I'm not gonna find it. I have some for my garden but it says made from sea kelp and other non plant ingredients or something like that.. Doesn't sound safe
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Thus the reason I gave up too :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Why.... just why.... :doh:
Sorry if I abruptly left, I had to go deal with my fool child. He decided to buy another xbox from a guy off craigslist and took his sister with him for navigation. He got lost several times because he didn't write down half the directions but he finally got the xbox, on his way back he almost rear ended like 6 people, got stuck in the middle of the intersection 3 times, almost crashed several times as well because he insists that driving 70mph in the pouring rain is safe, and after all that, he had the nerve to pick up not one, but two hitchhikers. :hair: :angry:

Ugh, I'm just glad they made it back alive.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh and Dee, to answer your question, yes, I can speak German, though it's much rougher than when he lived with us, it's still semi fluent :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Why.... just why.... :doh:
> Sorry if I abruptly left, I had to go deal with my fool child. He decided to buy another xbox from a guy off craigslist and took his sister with him for navigation. He got lost several times because he didn't write down half the directions but he finally got the xbox, on his way back he almost rear ended like 6 people, got stuck in the middle of the intersection 3 times, almost crashed several times as well because he insists that driving 70mph in the pouring rain is safe, and after all that, he had the nerve to pick up not one, but two hitchhikers. :hair: :angry:
> 
> Ugh, I'm just glad they made it back alive.


good grief!!!:roll::doh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm so glad none of the girls are idiots, they've never given me such trouble! Ugh, I'm not looking forward to my youngest to start driving :shock:
And t-boned, he almost got t-boned once too.


----------



## NubianFan

Does he heed any warnings at all? Because we have been having a lot of craigslist armed robberies and one shooting. scary stuff.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Honestly I don't think he does. He drives erratically, and makes terrible choices. At least he met the guy at walgreens, so it wasn't his house.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow Lacie.. Your son is crazy.....

Do you have any Kelp retailers up there? If so, maybe I could have my dad pick some up next time he goes


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'll see about the kelp, I've never given it, so I don't know off hand. Is there a particular brand you're looking for?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

http://www.modestomilling.com/retailers-california.html

If any of these guys are in your area, they should have kelp.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't care what brand, just want some kelp that is safe to feed to animals and not gonna cost me my farm to get it :lol:

I'll check that link, thanx

Sorry for the delay, I was choking so hard I think I almost had a heart attack!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Geez, today the day for bad luck or what, everyone has almost died! :lol:

I would feed kelp, but I just don't have the money for it. Hard enough to grain them and keep the minerals in supply :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

There was one place on there in Morgan hill but it's called people and planet.. I doubt they would have a 50# bag of lovestock kelp..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I think I am about to sell some of mine, money is really tight and Christmas is coming. Keeping them in grain is getting tough enough, if I could sell a couple of the boys I would not only cut down my grain bill but have a little extra money for Christmas. I just freaking hate it. I'd really like to get rid of two of the horses too. In fact I'd rather get rid of the two horses than the goats.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Great... I was blowing on my food and it went flying off the fork at warp speed, right into the keyboard...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> There was one place on there in Morgan hill but it's called people and planet.. I doubt they would have a 50# bag of lovestock kelp.. I can't find kelp on the modesto mill site either?


It's under supplements I think


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Great... I was blowing on my food and it went flying off the fork at warp speed, right into the keyboard...


Hahahaha let Roo lick it clean for her Bday present!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

HappyCaliGoats said:


> There was one place on there in Morgan hill but it's called people and planet.. I doubt they would have a 50# bag of *lovestock kelp..*
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


:lol: what exactly is that???? :thinking:


----------



## Ryann

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Thus the reason I gave up too :lol:


I just found a 50# bag i can get delivered to keene for $60....we should split one


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's what I call my goats instead of livestock because I love them so much!! Or was it just a typo?? onder: :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ryann said:


> I just found a 50# bag i can get delivered to keene for $60....we should split one


But then how much would it cost to send to California?? Haha

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I am picturing hippies smoking kelp and listening to music in a muddy field.....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

HappyCaliGoats said:


> But then how much would it cost to send to California?? Haha could y'all share a little? :lol:
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> I think I am about to sell some of mine, money is really tight and Christmas is coming. Keeping them in grain is getting tough enough, if I could sell a couple of the boys I would not only cut down my grain bill but have a little extra money for Christmas. I just freaking hate it. I'd really like to get rid of two of the horses too. In fact I'd rather get rid of the two horses than the goats.


I hear you on that. I have 13 horses (at least 2, if not three are bred), 4 cows, 17 goats, currently 11 pigs, and way more dogs than I'd like to admit :lol:

And the cheapest hay is now up to $18 a bale, their grain is $22, and the minerals are a little over $55 a bag.

I keep thinking that I should sell the boers, or cut back on some horses, but I just can't do it. Most of my horses were born here, or I've had them since dirt. I've got another 30yr old mare than I don't know if she'll make it through the winter, and the rest are in their teens and twenties. I have a couple youngins, but as a whole, my band of horses are old, we've been through a lot together.


----------



## Ryann

I went on to our local horse feed supplier...they carry more than most feed stores


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> I am picturing hippies smoking kelp and listening to music in a muddy field.....


No, you're picturing them smoking kelp, _playing_ music, and dancing in a field of flowers :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

LaCie, can I buy one of your boers so I can practice preparing my own goat? He just can't look like my Ginger girl!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If you have $800, sure! Because I'm not fond of wethering, nor do I actually have any for sale at the moment, it's just a thought we've been throwing around


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So no traditionals? You're out of luck then! Because that's all I have :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol no I dnt have 800 because I'm still paying off Kat! :lol: my hay guy would probably sell me a goat but it will be thin and probably riddled with diseases that I dont want on my property...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmm, well, I have a bred, flying nun that you could have, for a sweet deal too  She's a chubby thing, good milking and meat lines, will be an FF, bound to throw wild colors, very worm resistant due to hybrid vigor (she's almost 2 and she's been wormed twice in her life), and only slightly friendly! 
Yours today for the great low price of I can't sell it, it's my sons goat :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So no traditionals? You're out of luck then! Because that's all I have :lol:


Ginger was red all the way to her shoulders and more on the left side, so if he was just red on the heat or didn't quite reach the shoulders I would be ok with that :lol: plus Ginger had a cute face!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I'm lost, I thought the doe you posted was a traditional, my mind this week, out the window :ROFL:

Wait a minute, re read that, yes, what you're describing is a traditional with a "cape".


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hmm, well, I have a bred, flying nun that you could have, for a sweet deal too  She's a chubby thing, good milking and meat lines, will be an FF, bound to throw wild colors, very worm resistant due to hybrid vigor (she's almost 2 and she's been wormed twice in her life), and only slightly friendly!
> Yours today for the great low price of I can't sell it, it's my sons goat :lol:


Lol! You had me there for a sec!

Is that why I have only had a worm problem with Eddie once when he was a kid? Love my mutt goat! He would make some good meat, he's a big sturdy boy! Maybe I'll just eat one of Obsidians kids and see what they taste like

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well I'm lost, I thought the doe you posted was a traditional, my mind this week, out the window :ROFL:
> 
> Wait a minute, re read that, yes, what you're describing is a traditional with a "cape".


I miss her... And I bet she looks like crap now.... I hope it isn't this hard every time I sell a goat..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

They taste like Caribou.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> They taste like Caribou.


Like the caramel caribou ice cream that I get? Cuz that's the only caribou I have ever had..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It doesn't get any easier, unless you hate them :lol:

This is Azzie, Moons sister. Looked just like Moon the day she left, found an ad on CL later on down the road, and she looked like this. Absolutely broke my heart.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh wow... Why do people do this?? The owner in the 3rd pic doesn't look like they have been skipping any meals...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They fed them on the ground and did not keep up on their herbal wormings, and they didn't believe in grain :eyeroll:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So you contacted them after you found the pic?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did they believe n minerals?? She looks severely copper deficient..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, I was going to buy her back. But the family that was coming to look at her bought her, I hope they knew how to care for them... And no to the minerals as well, I think they had a salt block out, but that was it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Gosh, I am on the edge of my seat here, fingers and toes crossed that Biagia settled! On day 19 here, if she doesn't come back in by saturday I think it'll be safe to say I have Emperor kids on the way! ray:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is that your only doe bred to empower now?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Idk if I already told you, but since I'm broke from buying Kat I'm not going to breed to the Kastdemur buck..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, Coup came back in 7 days later, and Babette wasn't even bred to the right one to begin with, but she actually came into heat 4 days later, SO Biagia is the only one that is bred to him, and I really hope she settled!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, I think you said you were breeding them all to Obsidian.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I can't wait for kids! I hope they all have tempers back and length! Even Kat's kids! Haha!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill, when ever you get on here can you tell me what this means? This is the kelp meal I bought for plant fertilizer. It says:

Derived from: kelp meal. 

Also contains non-plant food ingredients: 
Propagules/ cc
Bacillus subtilis........1430
Bacillus cereus........1430
Bacillus megaterium........1430
Azotobacter vinelandi........75
Lactobacillus acidophilus......1430
Rhizobium japonicum.........750
Aspergillus oryzae........75


I realize that these are probiotics but I'm wondering if this "kelp meal" is safe to feed to my goats?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Hi Dee,
Have you checked several feed stores? I have to drive a little father to get the kelp, but there is one store that I know around here that has Thorvin (sp?)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have searched online for retailers and asked all the feed stores I know of... Thorvin is expensive, not like any kelp is cheap.. But I can't find anything.... Unless the place that Lacie just found can order it for me I might have to be looking into these ones made for plants... I have to call that place tomorrow


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

The prebiotics and probiotics don't worry me. The "derived from kelp meal" part is disconcerting though. What did they do to it to make it derived from and no longer just kelp meal?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol.. Idk.. That's all it says in the igredients part... Other than the guarenteed analysis.. I copied it verbatim... I tried to find a pic of the package online but I couldn't so i typed it...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It looks and smells like kelp meal..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I think i can send you between 7 and 10 lbs of organic in medium flat rate box.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Does that mean I shouldn't feed them this? :lol: how much is a flat rate box?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Shipping would be $12.35. The kelp meal would be $1.50 a lb.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, when would you be able to send it and how do you prefer to be paid? PayPal? Check? Money order?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Postal money order is easiest, check would be fine but, I'd have to hold it until I get to town ( sometimes 2 weeks). I could send it Monday. I would also accept credit card numbers, be sure to include the security code on the back :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok so a money order I have to send by mail right? I can't do that online and send it to you right away?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Nope, but I'll trust you. I'll tell you how much I got in the box this weekend and send it Monday. You can send a money order as soon as you can within reason.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, pm me your address for the money order and I'll pm you mine for the package 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Or I can txt u if it's easier? I know your box here gets full


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

This is more reliable, stupid phone. 

So, in other news, I started Chaffe hay 12 days age and Pup has gained 14 pounds. Plus Guinen is already huge, triplets due in 2 months.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> If you want, I can mail you one


Thanks Skyla! I'll see of I can get one first, but it might come to that! Thanks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ryann said:


> I just found a 50# bag i can get delivered to keene for $60....we should split one


Not too bad! We should! Will have to be after Christmas though before I can add anything more 



goathiker said:


> So, in other news, I started Chaffe hay 12 days age and Pup has gained 14 pounds. Plus Guinen is already huge, triplets due in 2 months.


That's great!!! I wish I could get my hands on some!! 



littlegoatgirl said:


> Thanks Skyla! I'll see of I can get one first, but it might come to that! Thanks


Just let me know


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Ryann, did you get my email about LA? 
Thinking I'm gonna ask one or two other people to come and we will only have to pay $7.50 per animal  (so everyone just pays their own animals fee)


----------



## Ryann

yes I did looks like $8.50 per animal.... I know I have 13 adults...not sure how many kids I will retain....and still working on finding a way to get them all there!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah, but if you have over 25 (which we will if Katrina comes and I'm going to ask one other person too) then it's $7.50 an animal... 

In just trying to get rough estimates and run numbers... I just want to have my application sent out by the end of Jan. so that fee will be less..


----------



## Ryann

i am guessing I will have 16 if I bring the boys...hoping to have a trailer by then... it will make it much easier.... I have two small kennels I can bring too but one will have just have the boys... so I am still working out how this can work on my end


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok  just let me know


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Blast from the past, 1965 Top Ten French Alpine doe


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh my...


----------



## goathiker

It's a little early to frighten us all like that...


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Blast from the past, 1965 Top Ten French Alpine doe


:slapfloor: :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Wait, is that... Oh dear :shocked:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha! I think that's the ugliest goat I have ever seen!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

20 years later they got it all figured out though :lol: But it's sad to think that there are still some out there today that look like that. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But this is just amazing, is it not? :slapfloor:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Did you get that from the Vanjust page? I saw that first thing this morning and thought I was still asleep! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Kristi sent it to me :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh. :lol: Gosh, I was like "what the heck?!?!"


----------



## Scottyhorse

So, last night, on of my fish had babies. All the other fish ate them :lol:


----------



## margaret

Oh gosh that's hilarious Lacie:slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lacie, why would you scare us with such pictures!? 

:lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Because the world needs to know the truth! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Reading your argument about breeding weight reminded me of something Lacie. 

Down the road a couple miles are 2 places right across the road from each other. The one is a pretty nice place with pretty, clean, well cared for horses. They have a little hunter course set up in their front pasture and obviously groom, blanket, and work with their horses. Occasionally, they breed a foal from one of their mares, maybe one every 2 or 3 years. 

Across the road is one of those places where they think they can make money breeding horses. They have a Mustang stud and a bunch of ungrained sorry looking mares. They breed several foals every year and almost never sell any, they're all to valuable I guess. 

One year the 2 places each had a foal born on the same day. The pastures are right across from each other so I could plainly see the foals driving home from work. 
I watched those foals grow for a year. The one growing tall, strong and shiney. Learning to wear a halter and a blanket. Being groomed, shod, and playing with those jumps in the pasture. They still have that foal now and I see the teenage girl out jumping him/her in the summer. It must be 6 or 7 now. 

The other foal stood in the pasture with it's skinny run down mom and did nothing, not even grow much. At a year old, that foal still was only half the size of it's mom, even though genetically, it could have been as big as the hunter. 

The one place has been shut down now, thankfully. It took some doing as she was friends with the sheriff. That lesson always comes back to me when I see people trying to justify why they won't feed their animals for growth and health.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Geez, they were right across the street from each other, and the one place never stopped to wonder why the others looked better? 
I mean, sure my fancy horse days have fallen to ruins since the 80's but I still take care of them :lol: 
I used to sell horses for $10-30k to the Triple J ranch, but these days, I just let all the papers go, so I still have the same qh's but without those papers I'll never see a dime.

I have a couple mustang bred qh's, I like them, but it's a huge issue for buyers. It's like once they hear mustang, they're gone, even if the horse was bomb proof and free. So when I breed them, I give away the ones I don't need/want, to people just llooking for a horse, and nothing fancy.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: I can know it, but I don't want to see it!! Haha!

And wow that's crazy Jill... Some people :roll: 

And Lacie, it was all I could do to just read and not post and agree with you.. I figure it's just better I stay out and keep my mouth shut  but I agree with you 100%


----------



## Ryann

if it is the conversation i saw earlier today that same person was on some facebook sites asking for validation that her animals were a healthy weight and complaining that some people here said that they were emaciated (which was not said)! I had seen that exchange here too and the people were genuinely trying to help with feed suggestions...some people just think that they are right and won't listen to reason!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What did the people on FB have to say about her goats?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oye vey... :roll: :doh:


----------



## Ryann

some seemed to think they were ok but not the same pictures that were posted here to begin with... others like me thought they could still use some groceries! Most people that aren't goat people think my does are fat or pregnant when they are not though... I like a well fed goat, our dairy cow is well fed too I don't buy into the well its dairy you should be able to see its spine/ribs philosophy though!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, I like a well fed got too! I definitely don't like to see spine... Moo moo is starting to look really good! But still too thin for me to feel comfortable breeding her..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like my girls well covered  but, some of my milkers aren't the easiest keepers while in milk, so, slight rib or spine 'exposer' does happen until I get good weight on them again... But, they are hard working gals so I excuse it some  I just hate seeing animals that are too fat.. That's just as unhealthy as being too skinny IMO... :/


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes, obesity is very unhealthy... I see it every day at the vet hospital but most people are in denial about how fat their dogs or cats are....

My only over weight goat is my wether and that's just because it's way to hard to regulate him when he's living with a growing buck..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, have you gotten any water yet? It's still raining here, looks like spring time again!


----------



## Ryann

I agree completely I have one who needs a little weight put on her before breeding and my 9 month olds are slightly over conditioned but continuing to grow and grow babies this winter will take care of that...now my moms horned does are on the chunky side and will be going on a diet when they get moved to their new pen! right now they are piggies and push the others out and are getting too much grain! I guess it just bothers me when someone who has been doing this for such a short time is giving other new people advice and thinks that they have all the answers and that everyone should think they are right... it scares me for their animals and that someone is going to buy into bad advise


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have one doe that is overweight right now, it's the 50% Alpine/Boer cross :lol: Go figure the halfling is fatter than the fullbloods. I had to loosen her collar the other day because her neck was too fat and it was beginning to roll and bulge over her collar. :lol: Just goes to show, you shouldn't hold them over because you wanted to use a different buck, just go ahead and inbreed that once to keep them from getting too fat :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I will admit that my dog is fat lol! But we are working on that lol  

I so agree Ryann... Sad...  

Thankfully, my goats are all pretty good weights right now lol! promise is a tad chubby but not bad lol!


----------



## goathiker

I think sometimes people don't have a good idea of what constitutes a slow growing line. My pack lines are slow growing, they make just a bit more than that 10 lbs a month growth ideal but, they don't sacrifice weight or health for being slower. 
Pup is about 95 lbs at 8 months old, he kind of resembles a Basset Hound right now, all body on short little legs. Pandora is 6 months and weighs about 80 lbs, she's a little leaner and more delicate but also short legged. 
I've worked with the line long enough to know exactly what is going to happen. Right about March next spring both of them are going to shoot up really quick. If there's not enough weight on them ahead of time to support that growth spurt, they will spend next summer looking terrible. They simply can't eat enough to support that spurt and put weight on at the same time.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Ryann, does the TSC near you sell Cobalt Blocks? Mine doesn't, but had talked to Mike Covey and he had told me he got his at TSC.. He lived in Milford, so idk what TSC he would go to...


----------



## Ryann

Skyla I thought your goats were very healthy looking when I saw them at the fair! I know not all goats are as lucky as our goats. The state vet was very impressed with the health of my and my moms herd when she was out this spring... to hear her talk I wonder what condition other goats in our area are living in


----------



## Ryann

there is a TSC in Milford! My mom is one of the team leads at the Walpole store I can ask her tonight if not I am sure they can be ordered in!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ryann said:


> Skyla I thought your goats were very healthy looking when I saw them at the fair! I know not all goats are as lucky as our goats. The state vet was very impressed with the health of my and my moms herd when she was out this spring... to hear her talk I wonder what condition other goats in our area are living in


Thank you  now that I got weight on Pebby, they are all looking good  (Jill, those sprouted oats did wonders for her!! )

That's good!
Well, after seeing some animals at fairs I can imagine the looks of some.. :/ sad...


----------



## Ryann

I know they have the little selenium blocks... I have been thinking about putting a few of them out for the girls


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ryann said:


> there is a TSC in Milford! My mom is one of the team leads at the Walpole store I can ask her tonight if not I am sure they can be ordered in!


Ah! Lol! I'm right near the Hooksett one and they don't carry it and I haven't asked to have one ordered, but they aren't very good about ordering them! Lol! 
I'm most curious as to how much they are...


----------



## goathiker

I could cut some smaller blocks off the big ones and send them in boxes :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ryann said:


> I know they have the little selenium blocks... I have been thinking about putting a few of them out for the girls


They do? Hmm.. That may be a good idea for my Brookie  idk if you saw her feet at the fair, but that was due to selenium defincentcy and she's looking so much better now, but I still want more for her.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> I think sometimes people don't have a good idea of what constitutes a slow growing line. My pack lines are slow growing, they make just a bit more than that 10 lbs a month growth ideal but, they don't sacrifice weight or health for being slower.
> Pup is about 95 lbs at 8 months old, he kind of resembles a Basset Hound right now, all body on short little legs. Pandora is 6 months and weighs about 80 lbs, she's a little leaner and more delicate but also short legged.
> I've worked with the line long enough to know exactly what is going to happen. Right about March next spring both of them are going to shoot up really quick. If there's not enough weight on them ahead of time to support that growth spurt, they will spend next summer looking terrible. They simply can't eat enough to support that spurt and put weight on at the same time.


Clarice's line is different too, they put no growth into height, it's all body capacity and depth :lol: The does in her line stopped at 26-27", so hopefully I can keep the body, but add some more leg through the generations  I noticed that Fancy isn't growing up right now, she growing down, her barrel is deepening before she finishes her growth in height!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> I could cut some smaller blocks off the big ones and send them in boxes :lol:


:ROFL: too funny Jill!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Dee, have you gotten any water yet? It's still raining here, looks like spring time again!


We got some sprinkles yesterday and I think it's rainy now.. But I'm inside at work lol!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I was trying to figure out who caused the weird growth pattern. The only sire that is double bred in their lines is Tangleroot Royal Image, and Of course, I can't find a picture of him anywhere.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> I was trying to figure out who caused the weird growth pattern. The only sire that is double bred in their lines is Tangleroot Royal Image, and Of course, I can't find a picture of him anywhere.


Oh, Image wasn't a small buck, I can't find his side pics on this stupid thing, but this is him.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I mean, he wasn't the tallest buck ever, but he wasn't tiny. Dave AI'd to him 4 years back, you can ask him how those kids turned out.


----------



## goathiker

Oh my gosh, that's too funny...Just a minute.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Okay, it's been ten minutes :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I fully expect Pup to make 200 lbs. But, look. I wonder who he looks like? :lol: Guinen is Images grand daughter.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hehe, he's a throwback  They say the kids always look like the grand parents :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Like Babettes buck, hmm does he look more like her, or his grandma? Color aside :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Hm, it will be interesting to see him when he develops shoulders and such. I love his little dished face though. I have a dislike of goats who look like their heads are 3 sizes too big.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I call it "pteradactil face" when they have giant heads :ROFL:

....and 4 places over 5 because 5 has a pteradactil face :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What a handsome little dude!


----------



## goathiker

That's perfect :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> What a handsome little dude!


He was 3 days old in that pic  Should have kept him... oh well, moving on :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:


----------



## Ryann

hey Skyla there is a woman on one of the NH facebook farm sites looking for a lamancha doe or doeling...want me to put your website up for them? and tell them you should have babies in the spring?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Playing wii bowling with my sisters and dad. I beat them the last five games lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ryann said:


> hey Skyla there is a woman on one of the NH facebook farm sites looking for a lamancha doe or doeling...want me to put your website up for them? and tell them you should have babies in the spring?


Sure that would be great thanks!


----------



## Ryann

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Sure that would be great thanks!


ok done


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks! :hi5:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Whoo! Just picked up a 4hr shift tomorrow! I know that's not much, but I only got 11.5 hrs this week so I'll take what I can get!! Lol!


----------



## NubianFan

Blarghety..... where is Chad, he likes it when I say that.
What a day I think I need a beer and I don't even like beer.... actually I'd like to run away to a roadhouse somewhere with a bunch of my old running buddies and "act a fool" as they say around here, but that is never gonna happen. Crapola it sucks getting old....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Icky day Leslie?  :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

Someone put my Crush down, to my face, and I wasn't in a position where I could put them in their place. It was one of those subtle kind of put downs that you can't call them on because they will just talk their way out of it, and it was someone in a position of great power over me.... It just really upset me. What I really wanted to do was kick their teeth in, but I couldn't do that either.


----------



## NubianFan

AND I think they KNEW exactly what they were doing and KNEW I was fond of him and was trying to purposely draw me out.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Gotta love people like that :roll:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Blarghety! Ha ha, that describes it perfectly! I'm sorry that happened to you Leslie... Some people can be so rude... You just wonder who raised them...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Sorry to hear that Leslie, some people :roll:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Lacie..... We got the rain! I hope Temper is being nice and letting Kat in the shelter otherwise she will probably be under the big open shelter by herself freezing her skinny butt off... Then I will have to put a sweater on her with my dogs rain coat over it :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Sweaters in California...pfft :lol:
My does weather -10 at night LOL


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya but I bet your does don't have their skeleton showing!  


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

True, true ...:lol: 

I thought Kat was getting more filled out though? You need to post recent pics


----------



## goathiker

By the way, I haven't forgotten those studies for you on the vaccines. Either my database computer or I am being a retard and I can't find them :lol: They're in there though, I just gotta remember how to say please in computer speak.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My dog just exploded a beer in my kitchen..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> True, true ...:lol:
> 
> I thought Kat was getting more filled out though? You need to post recent pics


I have been working all week till dark now that the stupid time changed so the soonest I can get pix is Saturday. She looked really good yesterday but that's good in comparison to what she was like when I got her, not what she should look like..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I just figured you were busy :lol:
Would love to see them though so whenever you get it figured out


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Idk if you read the convo where I said she gained 2 in. around her girth and 17#. I think that was last week though? Idk I loose track of time..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Idk if you read the convo where I said she gained 2 in. around her girth and 17#. I think that was last week though? Idk I loose track of time..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I don't remember that, you must have been talking late in the night or in the early morning :lol: I don't bother reading the overnight stuff :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My head hurts and my blister popped and the skin cracked and that kills! Lol!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Aaaaaaawwww, poor Skyla


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's so wet out there I haven't gone out to feed yet... They are going to be mad.... And I put my warm body suit on, now I have to pee and take it all off again....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

According to the weather app it's about 49-55 degrees out there.. And I'm all suited up! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Geesh Dee, what a chicken :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't do cold well... And I fear if rain touches me I might melt  :ROFL: I'm goin out! Hope I make it back alive!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: Don't you hate it when you layer 20 pairs of pants on and have to pee :ROFL: :lol:

It's been hitting 30 degrees here at night. Getting chilly, everything gets frosted over, then thaws when the sun comes up.

And don't worry, you'll only melt in the rain if you're me


----------



## NubianFan

I have never layered 20 layers of pants in my life!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's called exaggeration and we all do it :lol: I think the most I've ever worn was 9, back in my twig days :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

The most I have ever worn was two.... three layers if you count panty hose I did do panty hose and two layers of pants once. But yeah, that'd suck to have to pee then....
AND today just gets worse. I want to quit....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Dee your kidding!! I wish it was that warm here! Saturday will be 47! Woot woot!!

Uh-oh.. That's no good Leslie  what happened?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm sorry Leslie, people just flat out suck sometimes, it'll get better though, just another bump in the road :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

I think I messed up. In my gloominess I might have went too far trying to cheer myself up. I may have crossed a line.


----------



## NubianFan

You can guess who I'd naturally turn to, in order to cheer myself up. And so you can probably put 2 and 2 together and see who I crossed a line with. :mecry:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:hug: it can't be that bad.. If it's meant to be, you can't 'mess up'  :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

I just said something more blunt than usual, flirting, and he got totally quiet, haven't heard a word from him since.... He could be busy, he could be sitting there saying what the,....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Maybe he just got busy...


----------



## NubianFan

hopefully. it is possible. he could be working tonight.


----------



## NubianFan

I scared everyone away.......


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sorry, I'm falling asleep lol real tired for some reason...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry, I was seeing if the TCS I have that's an hour away from me had cobalt blocks 

It can't be that bad, I'm sure you didn't scare him off. He could be busy or thinking things over.


----------



## NubianFan

It's okay I am about to try to go to bed anyway, even though my stomach is rebelling tonight....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm back! The rain left as soon as I went out!

Leslie, he's probably just busy. He doest sound like the kind of guy to just disappear..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

He is probably working, but he was making time to talk a little to me, even if he was at work before that, but it could have been that he just had a break or something and had to re focus.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So temperance is taking this pregnancy thing to a whole new level..... I just bred her Sunday so she's not even confirmed bred yet but she already looks preg because now she's eating everything in sight... She even took a bite out of Kat..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:shock: Goats eating each other? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I got pix of Kat for Lindsey but they all came it the size of thumbnails again for some reason... 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :shock: Goats eating each other? :lol:


Cannibals.....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But you can kinda see she has a little barrel..








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, you're making me have more senior moments than needed :lol: That picture is tiny!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And Jill, here is the other pic of Image, and some of his daughters


----------



## goathiker

Awesome Thanks  

I'll have to get pictures of the doeling tomorrow. She's the same exact bloodlines as Pup. I've been really pleased with her. 

I'm tempted to breed Guinen to the little boomarang buckling next year. That would triple Image in the pedigree and double Jaeger.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, here Lacie... Zoomed in for you :lol: it might be blurry because of it but you can see how big her barrel is. First pic is 2 or 3 weeks ago, second is tonight















Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

She's looking better.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She is still so thin... Especially when she stands next to Temper :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Awesome Thanks
> 
> I'll have to get pictures of the doeling tomorrow. She's the same exact bloodlines as Pup. I've been really pleased with her.
> 
> I'm tempted to breed Guinen to the little boomarang buckling next year. That would triple Image in the pedigree and double Jaeger.


I would totally do that breeding! Image has double of Risk, my favorite buck of all time!
And which Jaeger, there's a few Jaeger bucks floating around out there now, Redwoods Jaeger I suspect though?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, Kat's looking better, and those pics are better :lol: I was zooming in, and squinting "Oh yeah, she is getting fatter" super senior moment :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Here is another..
Day 1







Today








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That pic makes me cry...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Her legs have a lot more substance to them for sure, and she's looking smoother, still sharp on the hips, but getting better


----------



## goathiker

Yes Redwood Hills Jaeger.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Her hips are definitely still very boney... And her spine is very easily seen and I can feel ribs.. She's getting a little more muscle and filling up her belly. The rest will just take time. Especially since half the time she doesn't want to finish her grain.. :hair: then the other half the time she scarfs it down like she's starving again..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

She's gaining fairly quickly. That means that she is basically healthy anyway. 

Oh, and I already have a buck picked out for Galaxy so, you need to get her bred soon :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thought so, well in that case, you should have some pretty milky does from that breeding, Jill 

Yeah, Dee, it just takes time. You'll get there. Coup is frustrating like that, one day she'll eat, other days she won't and she'd rather eat straw than hay :hair: She needs to gain quite a bit of weight back, she just won't flipping eat! :GAAH:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The first time I met this goat her old owner said "isn't she gorgeous?" it became clear to me at that instant that she was completely blind to the fact that Kat didn't look exactly the same as she did the day she bought her..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, you should do a log, get good pictures of her though :lol: set her up, and take pics, and some from above as well, and do that every 2 weeks and see how much of a difference you see, I've always wanted to do that to see how much they change, but I've never done it :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I will try to get better day time pix this weekend, but when it's so dark when I get home, this is the best I can do  I'm just so glad I have time now... I feel bad that I was going to put her frail body through a pregnancy just because she wasn't mine.... Just because I was greedy and I wanted a baby from this goat no matter what... Just for thinking that, I owe it to her to give her a good life and get her healthy before she has to be pregnant again..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> The first time I met this goat her old owner said "isn't she gorgeous?" it became clear to me at that instant that she was completely blind to the fact that Kat didn't look exactly the same as she did the day she bought her..


Okay, listen to me _very_ carefully.... you need to kidnap that lady and take her to the eye doctor! It's a miracle that she hasn't killed anyone while driving!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Okay, listen to me _very_ carefully.... you need to kidnap that lady and take her to the eye doctor! It's a miracle that she hasn't killed anyone while driving!


Hahahahaha.... Ya it's sad.... She got a nice goat from Jacobs pride around the same time she got Kat and she looks the same as Kat did...

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Geez, I don't know who these babies will come out looking like!! I was just looking at the planned breeding for Nehru and Babette kids.... double bred on Street Sense, double bred on Renaissance, quadruple bred on Silver Charm, quadruple bred on Spectacular Bid, double bred on Showy Vanguard, double bred on Snapple, and the list goes on :slapfloor: :ROFL: And all that is seen on the planned pedigree! :lol:

Thank god there is one Tempo buck in there to balance it out :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wonder what Obsidians kids will look like! I need more does to breed him to!

Where can I sell boer x ND wethers?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I was talking to Kristi and she said "Oh, yeah, that cross will be a little line bred, should be interesting" I actually just looked at what it is tonight, and a "little linebred" is very far from the truth :lol:

Craigslist, swap meets if they accept livestock, auctions?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So they are the kids from my Ginger girl that I gave to my dad and he got kinda attached to them but now he doesn't want so many goats and he doesn't want them to be eaten :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

That breeding will be interesting Lacie, it could go either way pretty easy. 

Um, maybe a brush clearing company would take them?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, maybe I'll get a way, way throwback and get some cool colors!  But no matter who they take after, they won't look bad, so that's a plus


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

These are the boys, he wants to keep the one farthest right and the one farthest left








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Funny thing is they all have the same (ND) sire but the one on the far left has a pygmy dam


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

They look yummy


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I love how fat the Pygmy got! I thought about eating them but my dad would cry.....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

What are the red things they are eating?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The three "mini boers" have been wormed once with ivomec only because I was boarding my friends goats that had lice... They have never had cocci prevention. I wonder if they would be bigger if they had


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> What are the red things they are eating?


Roses.. Lol my dad loves to feed the goats roses. He calls it goat candy

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Ah, that's neat. You have to cut them to keep the bush blooming anyway.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, he has lots of rose bushes and the goats love when he trims them! Too bad he only wants to keep 2 of my boys


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah it is but, if he's found them too much then it's better to find them a new home.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This is Trigger with my nephews. He is one of the ones looking for a home








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This is my dads back yard, how awesome is that!?!?







This may not be strange to some of you, but buffalo don't usually live around here!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

That's cool, there's a herd of buffalo over on the highway toward Salem. There used to be some right down the road, I haven't seen them for a while though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I feel responsible for my dads goats still, but I don't have Room for them here.. I hope he can find a new home soon....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

They should find a home if they are gentle and sweet. I would be tempted if they weren't horned.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What the heck do people need wethers for? My dad wants to sell them together...

So are you really coming to get Galaxy?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Sure, I'll either come get her or sweet talk Vicki into bringing her up here for me. I'd rather come get her. Maybe we could meet at your Dad's property so it isn't such a long trip? We could camp over a night and visit. 
We'd just have to work out the health permit stuff and wait for the snow to melt.


----------



## goathiker

People use wethers for brush clearing and just as pets. They're probably too small for packing.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> People use wethers for brush clearing and just as pets. They're probably too small for packing.


Considering they are half ND they are pretty good size, but like you said, they are horned.. They were born in jan. and I would guess them to be bigger than Galaxy for sure. They are little fatties... They were huge at birth for half dwarf triplets! :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Sure, I'll either come get her or sweet talk Vicki into bringing her up here for me. I'd rather come get her. Maybe we could meet at your Dad's property so it isn't such a long trip? We could camp over a night and visit.
> We'd just have to work out the health permit stuff and wait for the snow to melt.


If only I had someone that could watch the farm and that I could trust with new kids... I'm never allowed to leave since I am the sole provider and caretaker of this farm.. But you could camp here!! Bon fire!!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I'll work it out. I have time to save gas money.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What month does snow melt around there?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Not that I'm in a rush to get rid of her.. I love Galaxy, she's such a sweet heart! But I like to plan ahead because I am terrible at time management... It flys by way too fast..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Around May or June, I'll have to come over the Cascades and the Sierra Nevadas. I'd need to wait until everyone kids out as well.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That sounds like a long trip! Why do you want her again? Don't they have PB Nubians closer to you??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It's about an 11 hour drive. There's no Nubians here that I like. If you didn't mean to really let me have her, that's alright as well. I want her to add new blood to my Alpine/Nubian experimental breeding stock. Since she has a straight face and short ears already, she's perfect for that purpose.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well like I said, if she can make me back what I paid for her then I would be glad to give her to you! I'd love for her to go to someone I know will take care of her. But if she's too small for me to breed before then, she won't make me any money! :lol: I just don't want her to be a complete waste of my time since I did pay good money for her. I just didn't know what I wanted when I bought her Unfortunatly.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Hm, I just figured out how much the gas would cost. :lol: Might have to do something else, goodness.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I was gonna say, it might be cheaper for you to fly here but then idk how you would get a goat back! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

You could always wait year and decide after she's kidded and milked for you. She may change a lot over the next year, you never know.


----------



## goathiker

Last time I flew to San Diego it cost me almost $700.00 round trip.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol like you said, she's flat nosed and short eared....... I do not want that in my herd...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

San Diego is clear across the continent! San Jose is only half way


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, but I've never flown to San Francisco or San Jose'. Vicki makes that trip a couple times a year though, I could pay her gas for her or something. 
I notice she's hiding. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol Vicki! Come out come out wherever you are!!

I wonder when her next trip is. Because I know Galaxy isn't worth $700 :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Remind me again how much shipping is for the kelp? I know the kelp is 1.50/ pound but I forgot how much the shipping is. I was thinking about just sending the $ tomorrow for 10# and you fit whatever you can in the box, if it's not 10 it's fine, I'll just be happy to have it.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I could scroll back like 10 pages but since you here I figured I'd just ask :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I think it was $12.35, It's a fair sized box so I might be able to get 10 lbs in it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, I saved it that time,I won't forget again  I'll go to the post office and figure out how to get a men order tomorrow :lol: I'm so sheltered!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

You just ask for one at the counter here. 

Woohoo!!! It's PAYDAY!!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol ya your gonna be rich! :slapfloor:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

And then after tomorrows trip to town, I'll be poor again.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I forgot to set my alarm....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Had the best morning ever!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Woohoo! Yay Skyla! :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ah! It was awesome!!  it's been two years since I've been on a horse!! I went with my dad to pick up his check for work he did a week or so ago, and the trainer hugged me and said I could pick any of her horses to ride  so I rode WildCard  been a long while since I rode her


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nice Skyla!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She told me to call her and I can come ride any time I want!!  I miss it SO much!!!


----------



## NubianFan

That's so great Skyla


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Hm, I just figured out how much the gas would cost. :lol: Might have to do something else, goodness.


It cost me a bit under $400 to get to Bend and back, so it probably wouldn't be much worse for you. My truck gets like 10mpg :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm just so happy now! Lol! That totally made my day!! She asked me if I wanted to grab someone and ride and my face lit up and I was soo excited! Lol! And my dad said yes which was awesome cause he sat in the truck and waited for me for like an hour!


----------



## NubianFan

You have a good daddy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah ☺


----------



## goathiker

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It cost me a bit under $400 to get to Bend and back, so it probably wouldn't be much worse for you. My truck gets like 10mpg :lol:


Bend is like 200 miles from me :lol:


----------



## ariella42

That's awesome, Skyla! I miss riding


----------



## ariella42

We're off to see the house with 7 acres that we might be renting. Keep you fingers crossed for us that it work out!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ariella42 said:


> That's awesome, Skyla! I miss riding


Me too! It's been 2 years, so it was well overdue! Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ariella42 said:


> We're off to see the house with 7 acres that we might be renting. Keep you fingers crossed for us that it work out!


Hope it does!!


----------



## NubianFan

Still nothing....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nothing what? Whad I miss?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

It seems like every time there is "progress", he retreats. Your smart to give him his space. He sounds like the classic Men are from Mars, women are from Venus. You really should read that book.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sorry Leslie  but I do have to agree with Karen now that she mentions it.. :/ maybe he's scared of progress or getting too close...


----------



## NubianFan

I need to and yes it is a definite pattern, I have noticed it long before. He always comes back just as chipper as before. He is mess for sure.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NubianFan said:


> Still nothing....


Oh, since yesterday?? Weird...

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Mayb his phone died


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

No I think his courage died, I think he gets scared when we get too close. I figure his phone is fine and dandy.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh.. That's a bummer.. Im sorry.... Well just pretend like you don't care.. Act like it didn't phase you at all. Guys always get curious when chicks aren't all emotional after they don't call or txt back.. My mom gave my one of those Happy Bunny key chains in high school that said "boys are dumb" I kept in on my back pack all through HS because it was so true! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I always just ignore him til he starts talking again


----------



## NubianFan

I just whine to y'all LOL


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Good plan! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just got an electrical zap! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I just got an electrical zap! :lol:


I hate when that happens! Were you doing something silly like using a butter knife to screw on a panel cover or is it just from faulty wiring?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

My puppy tried to kiss my nose and got a shock. :lol: Electricity is a fun thing.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Or did you touch hot wire like a ding ding?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope, freezer light was off so I unplugged it and tried another cord, that wasn't it, so I was tracing the cord back to the freezer (forgot to unplug it) and I touched the wires that were hanging out of the casing :ROFL: That always gets your heart beating :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Lacie you are just a tad danger prone... just a smidge, a mere soupcon....


----------



## goathiker

Oh yeah, that gets you going. Remember the old appliances that you could accidentally plug in upside down? Made for some interesting kitchen fun sometimes.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want rum and I don't have any.... I guess I should go see Kat, she's calling! She knows I got off early!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Now why do you say that, Leslie? 

Lol, yeah I remember those! Speaking of old appliances, I remember the walk in freezer my dad had when we were kids, it didn't have a latch on the inside, so if you got locked in there that was it until somebody got you out! That thing scared me, I always hated having to get things for him. The panic that rushes over you when the door prop starts sliding!


----------



## NubianFan

I want rum too......


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Jill, I meant to ask you last night, but I got a headache that came out of nowhere. How is the little shrimpy dude doing?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I want ice cream... :yum:


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Roses.. Lol my dad loves to feed the goats roses. He calls it goat candy
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I like your dad. You guys are scary sometimes.


----------



## NubianFan

I want rum ice cream.....


----------



## Emzi00

I've got ice cream and rum. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So when the heck did shipping animals through the airlines stop being called pet shipping and now parcel service? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

:lol: Parcel service?


----------



## glndg

Jill, why were you saying you'd cross the Cascades and the Sierrra Nevada? Those are farther to the east than either you or Dee, or did I miss something. I tahini I just read the relevant stuff. Been busy.

Gotta love spell check. "Tahini" was supposed to be "think.":grin:


----------



## goathiker

I know I have to cross the Cascades going up I-5, then through Shasta and Susanville. The other choice is 101 which takes forever. 

The little dude is 46 lbs today Lacie. He's gaining very slow but, is leveling out and looking better.


----------



## glndg

Oh, yeah, yeah. THOSE mountains.:laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> I know I have to cross the Cascades going up I-5, then through Shasta and Susanville. The other choice is 101 which takes forever.
> 
> The little dude is 46 lbs today Lacie. He's gaining very slow but, is leveling out and looking better.


Glad he's pulling out of it


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> :lol: Parcel service?


Yep, so when you pick up your buck, it'll be coming Priority Parcel Service for live animals! :ROFL:


----------



## ariella42

Well, the house was alright. I think we could definitely work with it once the current tenants get their mountains of crap and 8 dogs out of there. The landlord had no idea the place was like that and was clearly pissed. We walked in and there were 4 dog crates with two dogs each in them  The land will be good for the goats, plus there's a small apple orchard, which is a nice bonus. I think it will work out once the current tenants vacate.

Unfortunately, my husband's car died on the way home...on the interstate  Thankfully, we met in separate cars, so I looped back around to meet him and I have AAA. Looks like we're in the market for a very cheap car, now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's cool it will work well for you  

And crappy about the car!


----------



## ariella42

Yeah, the car really sucks, but we'll get through it. My boss is having me take the West Virginia bar in February, so maybe he'll be inclined to give me a bonus


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> I like your dad. You guys are scary sometimes.


You would love my dad! He's the best man in the whole world! 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

HA! he just texted me... turkey...


----------



## glndg

NubianFan said:


> HA! he just texted me... turkey...


WELLL! What did he say?


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> You would love my dad! He's the best man in the whole world!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


That's great, Dee!


----------



## NubianFan

oh nothing about running away with me. Just cheering because my vacation starts today. So basically just acting like nothing ever happened which is also typical of him. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yup.. Definitely sounds like he's scared of something


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

What I find interesting is he still has the same old pattern but his response time is quicker. There was a time after we got too close he'd disappear for a couple of weeks, then it was a week, then a few days, this time, just about exactly 24 hours..... hmmmmm


----------



## NubianFan

It's ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :slapfloor: he is terrified of ME!!!!!! 
and for good reason....


----------



## NubianFan

Wanna know something even funnier.... it is Friday night, and I haven't answered him, and I am not gonna, let him wonder for a change.... I might *might* talk to him tomorrow.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's great Leslie!!  

Lol! Well, he's getting better about it at least lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NubianFan said:


> Wanna know something even funnier.... it is Friday night, and I haven't answered him, and I am not gonna, let him wonder for a change.... I might *might* talk to him tomorrow.


Lol! Poor suffering man!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

NubianFan said:


> What I find interesting is he still has the same old pattern but his response time is quicker. There was a time after we got too close he'd disappear for a couple of weeks, then it was a week, then a few days, this time, just about exactly 24 hours..... hmmmmm


:lol::lol::lol:
Sounds like progress.

You certainly are patient.


----------



## glndg

NubianFan said:


> Wanna know something even funnier.... it is Friday night, and I haven't answered him, and I am not gonna, let him wonder for a change.... I might *might* talk to him tomorrow.


:slapfloor::hi5: Way to go! You have the dance down!


----------



## NubianFan

I'm really not very patient. But then I have had the worst of the worst and I can appreciate a good man's worth now. He is the real deal, I don't want anyone else. Sad to say but I am 42 and if it doesn't work with us I am just not looking anymore. I have two men at work flirting with me right now and they are about to bring back another one I have worked with before that I know will also be flirting with me when he gets there and honestly two of them turn my stomach and the other is a nice guy but he is about as thrilling as a redworm in a can about to be used as fish bait.


----------



## glndg

NubianFan said:


> I'm really not very patient. But then I have had the worst of the worst and I can appreciate a good man's worth now. He is the real deal, I don't want anyone else. Sad to say but I am 42 and if it doesn't work with us I am just not looking anymore. I have two men at work flirting with me right now and they are about to bring back another one I have worked with before that I know will also be flirting with me when he gets there and honestly two of them turn my stomach and the other is a nice guy but he is about as thrilling as a redworm in a can about to be used as fish bait.


The redworm guy is probably a really good guy! Less drama.....


----------



## NubianFan

He is a really good guy, but he is also pretentious and condescending and pompous. And boring.... but he is good otherwise. I like him fine as a friend but not as anything else.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't like condescending men.... My boss is like that..... And my newest co worker is about to quit over it...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Well this guy thinks he is smarter than everyone and he uses enormous words and talks above your head trying to prove it, the thing is.... I am really smart. But I talk like a ******* most of the time cuz guess what, I am a *******. And I don't feel like I have to make other people feel small to feel good about myself or make other people feel dumb to feel smart. It gets him in some trouble now because he has figured out I am as smart as he is but I just don't talk like an ivy league professor at a conference like he does. But he also realizes I actually do GET what he is saying and I can slam him if I want to. So he has learned not to condescend to me anymore.


----------



## glndg

:lol: he'd better not mess around with you. We know how smart you are!:thumbup:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya... I'm not a big fan of people like that..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!! Oh Leslie he sounds like a guy that has liked and flirted withe for years!! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Thanks I am about to go to bed, achy and tired and ready to sleeeepppp LOL
Night All


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Bed time for me too.. Night guys!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aww... Nighty night... I guess I'll talk to myself!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why do I like the smell of my buck? :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

My bucks don't stink really. I've always liked musk though :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Your bucks are descended! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I think I've gotten used to the smell :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just love my buck! And I love the fact that he completely respects me after I only had to show him once that it's NOT ok to jump on humans and blubber! :lol: today he was making a weird soft blubbery noise while we were putting ply wood over the feeder and he was totally behaving himself then I left and came back and he was mounting my horned wether who weighs at least 60-70 # more than him! I guess he got braver! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol: I remember the time my Nubian buck, he was about 170lb. at the time, and he started being disrespectful ...I put him on his side and he stayed there for 5 minutes. He never did it again :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha! I don't think I kept Obsidian down that long, but I kept him there for a good couple minutes, until he calmed down.. And now he knows!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So my aunt was offered a job at open space and she wants to get me in too... Idk anything about it..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Don't now either, I could look it up maybe.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wonder if it's just a CA thing? I now they own a lot of land dedicated to preservation around here but I just don't know what I would do if I worked for them... I do know they get good benefits though.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Who knows, could be.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It sounds like a good job... I just want to be sure before I leave my current job..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It's a conserve thing. Probably looks really nice on the outside and has a rotten core. Check it out well, I'll help if you can get me some names.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Names of people? I'll try, my aunt is the one that met them..

Btw I was not able to get to the PO today.. If I can get there before 2 tomorrow (which would mean I get off work onetime an rush straight to the PO) then I will send it tomorrow.. Sorry about that.. As long as I don't get off late tomorrow everything should be just fine


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Not a problem


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well pictures of black and white goats don't turn out well at night, but brown and white ones turn out just fine  
I'm still laughing about that "purebred bucks don't have beards" thing :lol: What mongrels I have!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My legs are sore today! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Everyone at my work is sick and now I feel like poo...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't feel too hot either...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> My legs are sore today! :lol:


But it was worth it right!?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> But it was worth it right!?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yes ma'am!!  lol! I knew I would be in pain today and tomorrow lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So, sassy is due to come into heat between next Saturday and Tuesday... I barely worked this past week.. I don't know what I'm going to have for money... :sigh:  i should try to have my mom talk my dad into breeding her to Peep and keeping any doe kids lol! He won't go for it though  gah!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Moon's not in heat! :clap: Hopefully she took! Going to send in a blood test in about 10 days


----------



## margaret

Oh don't make me jealous Lindsey
Frustrating day over here. And I thought everyone was bred:sigh:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay for moon!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Why do I like the smell of my buck? :lol:
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


That's a VERY good question! :ROFL::lol:onder:


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I wonder if it's just a CA thing? I now they own a lot of land dedicated to preservation around here but I just don't know what I would do if I worked for them... I do know they get good benefits though.
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


If they have good benefits, then it's really worth looking into it. Those can make a huge difference.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Moon's not in heat! :clap: Hopefully she took! Going to send in a blood test in about 10 days


Yay!! Nothing from Ellie and Hal here either! Day 19-20!  and everyone else seems to have settled


----------



## glndg

Congratulations!:kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Moon better have a girl or I'm gonna be mad at her! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: that would be nice of her  lol


----------



## glndg

COgoatLover25 said:


> Moon better have a girl or I'm gonna be mad at her! :ROFL:


How about two girls? :kidred::kidred:::
Keeping hooves crossed for you.


----------



## NubianFan

So I looked at two more houses today, because I am SUCH a glutton for punishment.....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need an envelope!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have one dee lol! I'll mail it to ya  :laugh:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! I don't think Jill would appriciate waiting that long  I have never done a money order before.. I thought I was just gonna tell them what I wanted and they were gonna send it to her. Now I have this pretty piece of paper I need to send but no envelope! I have stamps though! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh yah!! I won yet again!!!
And my mii made Pro! Lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

OMG, your Mii is hilarious :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!! Thanks  that's Wendy Wu :lol: 

My most used Mii is Santa but he's already a pro so I've been using this one lately


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm cold...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Wendy wu?! :ROFL:


----------



## COgoatLover25

This is pretty neat...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

From the winners circle to the loser of the family.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Wendy wu?! :ROFL:


Yep! :lol:



COgoatLover25 said:


> This is pretty neat...


Cool!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yes...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So true!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol, so you know that picture Jill posted about kidnappings yourself and asking for a ransom?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah


----------



## COgoatLover25

Well, I sent that to all my "friends" and waited in my room...no money ever came!!!!!! :O :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Well, I sent that to all my "friends" and waited in my room...no money ever came!!!!!! :O :lol:


:ROFL: :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I am making Texas Chuckwagon pie with a slight modification


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just took a nap... I want to keep sleeping but I gotta go feed!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Ryann

our first babies will be due the 2nd and 3rd of February and Snickers and Scarlett already look almost as big as when they delivered their twins last year...


----------



## Emzi00

So Lacie, I don't have a sucky phone anymore :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mine are just eating like pigs and don't look too fat yet :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> So Lacie, I don't have a sucky phone anymore :lol:


Ugh! I'm so jealous! :lol: What'd you get?


----------



## Emzi00

iPhone 5s


----------



## Ryann

If the last group took I just have to Lute Mischief this week because of Bucks breakout...and then get her and bugaboo bred... the other 12 should be good...we are waiting on Thunder she was a May kid and still too young even though she is growing like a weed... might breed her in the spring or just show her as a dry yearling next year.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> iPhone 5s


Better than a crap phone :lol: I want a new one, especially after the screen on mine broke :lol:


----------



## Ryann

I will try to get some winter coat... starting to look prego pics tomorrow... oh and we have another goat coming for the winter... my nieces and nephew's wether will be bucks roommate for the winter they lost his twin and thinks he is a dog...hoping he will learn he is a goat while he is here!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ryann said:


> I will try to get some winter coat... starting to look prego pics tomorrow... oh and we have another goat coming for the winter... my nieces and nephew's wether will be bucks roommate for the winter they lost his twin and thinks he is a dog...hoping he will learn he is a goat while he is here!


:lol: my wether is a goat dog too 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Both my wethers think they're some sort of special pet :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm glad I don't have wethers anymore! :lol: my does are spoiled rotten enough! 

Well, off to bed for me.. I don't feel too good and have to get up early..  :wave: night all


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Skyla


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Ryann

night Skyla

I am just glad I don't have to quarantine him... he was born here last year and they don't have any other goats so he can go right in...Hoping my mom's buck Buck isn't an ass to him but that is the only pen with high enough fencing to keep the little climber in... and I don't need a 5th pen to feed this winter. As it is we will have the unhorned doe pen with 10 prego does, the horned girl pen with 4 prego does(they are too rough on a few of my shyer does so they are being separated tomorrow), my buck pen with my 3 bucks and my moms two wethers and then my moms buck pen with him and my nieces and nephews wether Cuddles...Need to get that new spickot installed soon...SO much water to carry!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You have to carry water to each pen?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lindsey I got you a little belly shot of my skinny little Moo moo!








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And Jill if you are here... Her old owner said she gave her copper bolus 6 weeks ago. If she gives it the same as her mentor then they break up cow boluses so idk how much she would have gotten.. I have seen you say it can be given again after 6 weeks and Kat has red coloring on her back legs and hair loss on the tip of her tail.. Do you think I should give her another bolus?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Ryann

HappyCaliGoats said:


> You have to carry water to each pen?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


yes there are 2 buckets in each of the doe pens and my buck pen and one in with my moms buck! not to mention the 3 pig pens and the 3 cows that don't have access to the brook! But we should have the freeze proof spickot soon and i ordered a pocket hose so it is easy to drain and store in a bucket... I am hoping i won't be carrying all that water soon!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh it's because of the cold weather?? That sucks... My hoses froze once last year.. It wasn't fun. I can't imagine having to deal with it every day..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Ryann

yeah once the spickot on the house freezes we carry it twice a day to all the critters! but my cousin is a plumber and is supposed to be putting a freeze proof hot water spickot in soon!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That will be great!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lindsey I got you a little belly shot of my skinny little Moo moo!
> View attachment 82395
> 
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


She looks better from what I can see lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ryann said:


> yes there are 2 buckets in each of the doe pens and my buck pen and one in with my moms buck! not to mention the 3 pig pens and the 3 cows that don't have access to the brook! But we should have the freeze proof spickot soon and i ordered a pocket hose so it is easy to drain and store in a bucket... I am hoping i won't be carrying all that water soon!


Same here! Have to carry water to everything except the horses! ( thank goodness , cause there's over 15 of them :lol: )


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> He looks better from what I can see lol


He? :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> He? :lol:
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


There you go making fun of my pudgy fingers again :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So she should be coming into heat within the next week then I am going to feed,feed, feed her and breed her next time she comes into heat. I hope she will be well rounded by then!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That was the only pic that didn't come out the size of a thumbnail..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ryann said:


> yeah once the spickot on the house freezes we carry it twice a day to all the critters! but my cousin is a plumber and is supposed to be putting a freeze proof hot water spickot in soon!


A hot water spickot?! Gosh, wouldn't that be nice! I fill my buckets in the tub and carry them out.. Luckily it's only two and not a very long walk! Lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did I mention mother nature thinks its spring here? Past 2 days we had some nice rain now it's sunny and birds are chirping... What gives?? I love spring but we badly need rain!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Ryann

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> A hot water spickot?! Gosh, wouldn't that be nice! I fill my buckets in the tub and carry them out.. Luckily it's only two and not a very long walk! Lol!


that is the plan and I cannot wait! we try making a few improvements each year to make our lives a little easier! we got a new pen built today took an existing pen split it in half and made the fencing on one half almost 8 ft high! That ought to keep my moms PITA buck and my nieces climbing wether in


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's pretty exciting 

Cool  thankfully we don't have any climbers and Juby was our only jumper that only lasted for a short while  so that is good!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well Biagia didn't come back in heat, so I think I'll be getting some Emperor kids! :wahoo: :stars:

Babette seems to have 18-19 day cycles, and she hasn't come back in heat yet, but I'll wait until the 25-26th to be sure. Moons' gone through 2 cycles now. Depending on which date, Clarice has either gone through a full cycle and a half, or she'd be due to come in today, and nothings going on. Buffy went through a cycle, no return heat.
Coup and Fancy are due to come in on the 29th if they didn't settle so I'll have to wait and see for those two. So hopefully somebody will tell me if they come back in because I'll be 3000 miles away in the other direction! :lol:


----------



## ThreeHavens

I'm still waiting anxiously to see if Busy Bee comes back in heat ...


----------



## COgoatLover25

So when will your does be due Lacie?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

None of mine have come back into heat thankfully! 

Just have the two jr does to breed next week


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Moon is due March 7th
Biagia is due March 31st
Babette is/maybe due April 3rd
Clarice is due either March 24th or April 1st
Coup and Fancy should be due April 7th 
Buffy is due March 25th
And Edna is possibly due April 13th


----------



## COgoatLover25

Moon is due March 30th


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm hoping for 6 doe kids to keep and 2 buck kids to keep :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I hope thats out of more than one doe :shock: :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

And a buck kid for Emma... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: 
I'm hoping Moon has twin does (keep one)
Biagia needs to have two does and a buck (keep all)
Babette needs to have either a doe and a buck or two does (keep a doe, maybe a buck too)
Coup needs to have two does and a buck (keep a doe or two and maybe a buck)
Clarice needs to have a doe and a buck (for Emma :lol
Fancy needs to only have does


----------



## NubianFan

raining raining raining raining raining raining


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Speak of the devil! Emma! :lol:

I actually wanted to talk to you about bucks, Emma! :lol: If I bomb out and get a slew of bucks, do you want to have a back up buck incase Clarice doesn't have your buck? I'll cut you a deal at similar price :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's wet here too Leslie, BUT everything is green here again :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> raining raining raining raining raining raining


It snowed here


----------



## NubianFan

can you canoe?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, the other day I needed a boat in the worse kind of way :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Speak of the devil! Emma! :lol:
> 
> I actually wanted to talk to you about bucks, Emma! :lol: If I bomb out and get a slew of bucks, do you want to have a back up buck incase Clarice doesn't have your buck? I'll cut you a deal at similar price :lol:


I don't want to pay a lot of money. :lol: Either Coup or Biagia, but let's be realistic here :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:chin: We'll have to discuss this in a dark alley...  :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, sure. Dark alley. Criminal coats and stuff. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Found this doe: http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001451513

She's a mix of some of the same lines I'm mixing with breeding Hero and Sassy  I'm liking her LA score and her daughter's LA score too  corse she only has 2 reg kids...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Galaxy and Moo moo are bonding! And Temperance moved me with her big fat head and tried to block the pic! They all want to be the center of attention..








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe 

Lol! What a lovely head she has


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So, I've been thinking... I'm planning on LA'ing my herd next year. Pondering if I should dry Pebbles up before hand, or continue to milk her through and have her scored.. I just don't want that to become her permanent score and her not be in top condition/shape for it..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did you figure out how? I want to get my herd done when Kat looks good


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Ryann

I thought that all eligible does have to be appraised... that it is the bucks and young stock that are optional???


----------



## NubianFan

Dad isn't feeling well, spent most of the last two days in bed. Prayers please guys.


----------



## Emzi00

Of course Leslie, I'll be praying.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Did you figure out how? I want to get my herd done when Kat looks good
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yah, ADGA got all their stuff up  I was just confused about being a host herd mostly lol!



Ryann said:


> I thought that all eligible does have to be appraised... that it is the bucks and young stock that are optional???


Yes, but if she is dry then she wouldn't be eligible.. She kidded this year and I am milking her through, so, she won't be kidding next year so I could dry her up with no questions asked..



NubianFan said:


> Dad isn't feeling well, spent most of the last two days in bed. Prayers please guys.


Praying Leslie :hug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry Leslie.. Praying!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

BB is (hopefully) bred! Now to wait for three weeks to see if she comes back in.... :hair:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Loads of prayers sent your way Leslie :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry Leslie! I'll be praying! 

So, after falling through the goat shed roof, I decided to fix it :lol: I kinda patched the hole and then drug a giant horse stall mat up to cover the roof, it was only as heavy as a fat pony and as awkward to throw as a giraffe :slapfloor: and what it didn't cover I used shingles for, gotta love my band aid fixes

And I let all my dogs out for the day, they're having fun. But it's dangerous :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> BB is (hopefully) bred! Now to wait for three weeks to see if she comes back in.... :hair:


Woot woot!! Sassy is due to come I to heat on Saturday  hoping she sticks with Saturday or Sunday to come in so I don't have to call in sick at work to breed her LOL!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Sorry Leslie! I'll be praying!
> 
> So, after falling through the goat shed roof, I decided to fix it :lol: I kinda patched the hole and then drug a giant horse stall mat up to cover the roof, it was only as heavy as a fat pony and as awkward to throw as a giraffe :slapfloor: and what it didn't cover I used shingles for, gotta love my band aid fixes
> 
> And I let all my dogs out for the day, they're having fun. But it's dangerous :lol:


But a stall mat isn't waterproof.. I guess it's better than a gaping whole though! 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Woot woot!! Sassy is due to come I to heat on Saturday  hoping she sticks with Saturday or Sunday to come in so I don't have to call in sick at work to breed her LOL!


I forgot when Moo moo is supposed to come back in heat... But it's ok cuz in not gonna breed her till next one anyway :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My boys are going nuts right now sharpening their horns /scurs on their shelter..... I swear if they knock that thing down I'm gonna make them suffer for a while before I build them a new one!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I guess its more like a liner? It's solid, 1/4" plastic. IIt's heavy and very stiff making it hard to maneuver! That's all I know, took me an hour to get it up there, it was an epic battle :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha! That sounds like how I fix things around here! I just hung a tarp on one side of the girls leaning quanzit hut cuz ply wood is way too freaking expensive and tarp is easier! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I forgot when Moo moo is supposed to come back in heat... But it's ok cuz in not gonna breed her till next one anyway :lol:
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


That was me with Sassy's last heat :lol: I forgot to mark it so was daily checking her lady bits! :laugh: I marked this one though cause I planned to breed her on it  so excited!! Can't wait to see what I get! And my sister wants to keep a doe kid so that's good! Lol! And me and my mom are debating on back and forth on a doe from Juby or Promise to keep :lol: we will see what they have and how they freshen and go from there  but body wise, I like my PomPom better


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya I have been thinking about stuff like that too, I definitely want a kid from Temper x Kastdemur buck before she dies lol! Maybe eventually I will have more options than just the ones at redwood hills


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think it looks great, and work smarter not harder (or as costly! ) :lol:

Ah, I can't wait for the does to start kidding :greengrin:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I think it looks great, and work smarter not harder (or as costly! ) :lol:
> 
> Ah, I can't wait for the does to start kidding :greengrin:


Well it kinda sounds like you were working harder... :ROFL:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh gosh dang it! I can't remember what that bucks name was Dee, but he'd be the buck to A.I to if you ever get to do that! He was really correct! Let me see if I can find him again...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

If you saw the last pic I posted of Kat and Galaxy, the rusty thing behind Kat is their quanzit hut.. I pray every day for it to hold itself up. It is literally held together with mud and prayers :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh gosh dang it! I can't remember what that bucks name was Dee, but he'd be the buck to A.I to if you ever get to do that! He was really correct! Let me see if I can find him again...


Do I really need to learn how? Can't I just get a turkey basting syringe and shove some semen in her?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Here he is..
http://www.hoanbu.com/Status.html


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'll look at him in a sec.. I gotta go do some goat things before the sun is completely gone.. Brb!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Do I really need to learn how? Can't I just get a turkey basting syringe and shove some semen in her?


That won't work! Semen comes in half and 1/4cc straws, thats like nothing in a turkey baster! :lol: and I don't think you'd have very good success rates :lol:

It is a really useful tool for expanding with the best genetics without buying another buck.


----------



## Emzi00

No Dee, you want to AI everyone to Twister :lol:

http://www.thebuckbank.com/alpines5.htm


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Here he is..
> http://www.hoanbu.com/Status.html


Oh me loves him!!  he's got some stellar kids!! :drool:

I so badly want to get into AI! Someday  lol


----------



## NubianFan

I can't believe it is only 7:30..... feels like 10:30 at least


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Its 8:30 here and it feels like 11  it gets dark way to early!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh wow! :drool: I wonder if lakeshore offers stud service.. I'm sure they gotta have more like him! Or maybe I can buy one of their goats! That's where Kat's old owner got her from. I keep wondering why she bought her, bred her, then sold her. I guess her rump is much to steep to be a lakeshore goat! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Here he is..
> http://www.hoanbu.com/Status.html


:drool:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Doesn't look like they offer stud service... Just semen 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

hey Dee, is Kat's reg. name Alize Vino Katerina?? I found a pic of her as a jr doe if so  It looks like her!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yup! That's her! She was reserve ch as a jr doe at nationals!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

You should go to the next Nationals Dee...and show your 2 does


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Yup! That's her! She was reserve ch as a jr doe at nationals!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


yep!  I thought it was her! LOL!

Well, I should go take a shower...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Can I bring my buck too? 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> hey Dee, is Kat's reg. name Alize Vino Katerina?? I found a pic of her as a jr doe if so  It looks like her!










This one?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> View attachment 82455
> 
> This one?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yah  I was looking at Risin' Creek's site and they have or had her littermate brother


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Can I bring my buck too?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


And buck...forgot about him for a minute :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yah  I was looking at Risin' Creek's site and they have or had her littermate brother





COgoatLover25 said:


> And buck...forgot about him for a minute :lol:


Lol I think Lindsey found that buck a little while ago too!

And I think people have to be rich to show goats.. At least at nationals... How the heck do people afford to travel so far with goats and pay someone to care for their farm??

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

The showing part isn't too bad... It's the travel! And the pens are like $30 at nationals for the week per pen...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> And buck...forgot about him for a minute :lol:


I thought you were just talking about my "nice" goats :lol: since you kindly left Galaxy out knowing that she would be laughed at if she walked into a ring at nationals :slapfloor:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I thought you were just talking about my "nice" goats :lol: since you kindly left Galaxy out knowing that she would be laughed at if she walked into a ring at nationals :slapfloor:
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


No.... don't take Galaxy ((shakes head)) :slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie this update is for you since you asked for this angle when I first got her.
Day one








Today








Sorry for the crazy fur.. I guess the wind made it blow around in different directions?? I haven't been brushing her since I'm treating her for lice cuz I want them to die in the powder, not live on the ground...

She still looks thin but her hips are much more covered and she has a little belly 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Her belly actually sticks out farther than her hips now! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She's looking great dee!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx Skyla!  I can't wait till she's round instead of bony! I wish I could give her a bath but it's too cold..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Thanx Skyla!  I can't wait till she's round instead of bony! I wish I could give her a bath but it's too cold..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I bet  
Lol! I know that feeling!! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok.. Bed time for me... Have work early and I need sleep.. I hope my throat won't hurt much tomorrow! That would not be fun taking all day 

Night guys


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did I mention my friend is studying AI in horses in collage right now! If she graduates she can be my personal AI-er lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Skyla! Hope you feel better tomorrow!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Why doesn't anyone in my family think like this?! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lacie this update is for you since you asked for this angle when I first got her.
> 
> Sorry for the crazy fur.. I guess the wind made it blow around in different directions?? I haven't been brushing her since I'm treating her for lice cuz I want them to die in the powder, not live on the ground...
> 
> She still looks thin but her hips are much more covered and she has a little belly


She's looking better! And she definitely has more shine to her hair!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well she was heavily dusted in the first pic cuz I completely freaked out when I first found the lice :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well... she still looks better! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She really does though! I wish you could see her in person.. I keep looking at that first pic I took of her where she looks like a skeleton and reminding myself that it's all forward from here and there is no reason to be sad


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep! She didn't really have anywhere to go up up at that point.

So, anyways, what makes you say that Lakeshore doesn't do live breedings?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Idk, the website says semen available.. That's it


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think I need 2 bucks.. Cuz I would like to keep some of my kids... But then I need more does and then I need a bigger shelter.... :ROFL:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

A lot of people don't list that they offer live breedings because then they'd get a bunch of wacks at their house. And beings that Megan is a judge, she probably only does outside breedings to approved people. Can't hurt to email her.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, you pretty much need 2 bucks, or else you'll end up like me this year and get some cousins uncles monkeys chauffeur kind of goats with such close line-breedings :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well this year Kat and Temper will be bred to Obsidian and no use wasting a good breeding on galaxy... Plus if I do that I would want to keep a kid so most likely I would want to do it with temper.. Looks like I'll have to wait a year


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think if I ever bred temper to a nice buck other than Obsidian I would be tempted to keep all the kids! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well yeah, I'm just saying, maybe try for next year if she's not too far from you?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I also thought about keeping a buck from temper next year till he was old enough to breed then breeding him to Kat next year so I get Kat's super nice udder with tempers top line and length and Obsidians depth and bone strength... If only you could pick and choose the genes that get passed on huh?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, I wish! That'd be nice  
Sounds like a plan :chin: I would keep him through 2 cycles after you breed him to Kat to make sure she settled, then offer him for sale right around the time everyone's looking for a buck.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yeah, I wish! That'd be nice
> Sounds like a plan :chin: I would keep him through 2 cycles after you breed him to Kat to make sure she settled, then offer him for sale right around the time everyone's looking for a buck.





Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well yeah, I'm just saying, maybe try for next year if she's not too far from you?


Yea! That's exactly what I was thinking!

And I think they are about the same distance as redwood hills, maybe an hour more north. I need a trailer... Temper is too big to get in a crate in my truck and last time I had her in there she peed everywhere so she definitely needs a crate or a trailer!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kat is a great traveler! She didn't pee the whole way to redwood hills (3hrs) she peed when she got out then didn't pee all the way home


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Yeah, Temper's a bit big to fit in a crate!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Although Kat was in a crate.. Idk if that makes them less likely to pee..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Kat is looking much better. She looked good at the nationals. You got a good price for her considering that win.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I hope one day I can show my goats so they can prove themselves under my wing and not just from their previous owners. I got some pretty sweet goats and I mean temperament. Hopefully I can build on their confirmation while keeping the wonderful personalities! Galaxy has a great personality.. Unfortunately not the best confirmation..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If you ever figure out how to do that, let me know! :lol: Mine are stuck up little snobs :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well.. I don't have any snobs now so I think if I weed out any in the future then it should stay that way?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Perhaps onder:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I'll let you know what comes out of 3 well mannered goats 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Oh wow! :drool: I wonder if lakeshore offers stud service.. I'm sure they gotta have more like him! Or maybe I can buy one of their goats! That's where Kat's old owner got her from. I keep wondering why she bought her, bred her, then sold her. I guess her rump is much to steep to be a lakeshore goat! :lol:
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I bred with a lakeshore buck this year! :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Now my throat is itchy! :hair:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

One of Pebby's teats seems a bit plugged... It's hard to milk that side... Any ideas why?


----------



## ksalvagno

Sometimes the plug is thicker than others. Unless you are seeing other problems, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Milk is normal and udder isn't hot or anything... It's just weird cause it just randomly started yesterday... It's just much harder to get the right side... She's four months fresh so it's not like a newly fresh does plug...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Now my throat is itchy! :hair:


My throat is itchy too what did you give me??

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

littlegoatgirl said:


> I bred with a lakeshore buck this year! :greengrin:


Is there a jealous smiley?? Lol!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> My throat is itchy too what did you give me??
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


:lol: 
I have no clue but what ever it is is quite annoying!  toast an English Muffin.. It feels so good to swallow it :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :lol:
> I have no clue but what ever it is is quite annoying!  toast an English Muffin.. It feels so good to swallow it :ROFL:


Ok! That sounds yummy! Except I think mine are stale cuz I left the bag open...

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Toast it real good and put lots of butter on and you'll never know!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha ok!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It seems like everyone is really going after their minerals and salt blocks lately. I wonder of its because I switched to straight alfalfa??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's nice and scratchy going down and feels so good lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The one on the very bottom of the package wasn't stale 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's good! :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lalalalalalalalala....my throat feels great  :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I feel nauseous......


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Aaaaawww, poor Dee


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ugh, this has been a terrible morning! Leaving out 90% of the details, but DH got sent home from work, he got a ticket in the rig he was driving, over $1000 but the company is paying for it since it's their fault. 
I was still sleeping when he got back, he got back at almost 6, I woke up to the sound of gunshots, he came in asking where the shovels were.... 
We didn't leave any of the dogs out last night and I wish we did, because 2 of the neighbors dogs came onto our property and killed Roos cat  and thrashed another one. Needless to say, he wasn't very happy when he got home anyway, but that was the icing on the cake.
Then the neighbors tried to get him arrested, but they couldn't do anything about it, since the dogs _were_ on our property and did kill a cat, almost two.
But poor little Roo is just heartbroken, that cat was her best friend


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hopefully I will be all better by thanksgiving to enjoy all the food!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

That sounds like an awful thing to wake up to  I'm sorry about your cat and your husband :hug:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Sorry about the rotten morning Lacie :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It was really sad. As soon as Roo went out of the house, it was like she knew exactly where her cat was. She even tried to help bury him. They pretty much grew up together, poor cat, poor Roo.
At least the company is paying the fine since it's for a problem he wrote down in the book and they hadn't fixed it yet.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no! I'm sorry Lacie... Did he hit the dogs and bury them too? That's so awful.. I wish people would take responsibility for their animals..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## margaret

To make all of you cold people jealous, today was in the High 70's


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

... And here I was exited that it reached 40 degrees yesterday! :doh: :laugh:

BIG NEWS, GUYS!!!

*I'VE MADE THE RANK OF EAGLE SCOUT!!!!!!* :snowbounce: :clap: :sun: :dance: :fireworks: :wahoo: :stars: :leap:


----------



## goathiker

That's great Patrick. That opens so many career doors later in life.


----------



## goathiker

Ready for tomorrows mail Dee. Hope you don't care about fancy packing tape :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

goathiker said:


> That's great Patrick. That opens so many career doors later in life.


If (which I don't) I wanted to go into the military, I'd be set ahead one rank just from that!


----------



## goathiker

You also can not become any ranking NASA officer/astronaut without having been an Eagle Scout.


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's great Patrick! Congrats! :stars: arty:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow that's horrible Lacie... 

Dee I have just felt worse and worse all day  

That's awesome Patrick!! 

Oh, and had nearly 70* weather here today too so your hot rubbing anything in here  :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

It's 25 degrees here...Ugh


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Ready for tomorrows mail Dee. Hope you don't care about fancy packing tape :lol:


Yay! Your letter should be there soon! It went out today! And I love duct tape! :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just about died laughing over this. I saw the title "buck in rut and doeling", as soon as I saw the first picture, for a split second I thought that was actually the buck and the doeling. I was like "What?!!" :slapfloor: Just over the size difference I guess. It shouldn't have been as funny to me as it was :lol:
http://reno.craigslist.org/grd/4752030006.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I need help guys! So, idk if you saw my post this morning about Pebby's teat being kinda plugged up and hard to express.. Well, just came back in from milking and that side was completely clogged and I couldn't get. Anything out!! I was out there for about an hour working on it.. I soaked it in a hot cup of water and I got a little bit of what seems like dead skin or something out of the tip of her teat... It's not completely normal now.. It kinda 'sprays' out... But I was able to milk her out completely so that was a relief! But what do I do?! I have some mastitis tests that I will do in the morning.. But I'm just not sure what else to do! Help!! Lol


----------



## goathiker

It very well could be dead skin. They do slough a bit off the inside of their udder. I'd do the warm soak again and then grease her up with udder balm to relax the opening, help it stretch a bit and milk with force to get the rest of the stuff out of there. It needs done anyway, whether she is getting mastitis or not. Roll the teat end with a firm hand to help break it up.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok thanks Jill! What do you mean my roll the teat end? Just like roll the tip back some to help 'emerge' it, or like roll it between my fingers?

And, nothing is really saying it's mastitis... I just couldn't think of anything else and thought of something bad... :roll:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That sucks Skyla... Sorry I'm no help.... Good thing Jill is smart!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I just about died laughing over this. I saw the title "buck in rut and doeling", as soon as I saw the first picture, for a split second I thought that was actually the buck and the doeling. I was like "What?!!" :slapfloor: Just over the size difference I guess. It shouldn't have been as funny to me as it was :lol:
> http://reno.craigslist.org/grd/4752030006.html


Wow... Look at the hooves on that mama goat..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Just roll it between your fingers to help break up the clog.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah.. Great way to end such a 'lovely' day  I'm sick as a dog and now this on top of it.. It wouldn't be so bad if my head wasn't pounding and didn't feel like a balloon 

The important thing is she got milked out.. I'll work on getting the rest out in the morning when I milk. 

I'm falling asleep over here so in gonna go to bed (mom gave me NyQuil) thank you for the help Jill  TTY'allT


----------



## goathiker

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Wow... Look at the hooves on that mama goat..


And look at the tendons on the kid. It's walking on it's ankles.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Just roll it between your fingers to help break up the clog.


Thanks Jill! Your a life saver!! :hug: I'll let y'all know how she is in the AM


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Skyla


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Where'd everyone go?? :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Surfing :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Have fun with that.. I don't like water... Unless I'm drinking it..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Web Surfing


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh...  of course.. I knew that! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Trying to ocean surf around here you just freeze solid and hit a lot rocks :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kat has been acting kinda strange.. I think she doesn't like the time change... But I'm gonna go to the feed store wed. And stock up so I can give everyone extra snacks over the thanksgiving break! Somehow it worked out that I got a really long break! I usually only get one day off..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

That's nice to have some time off. You'll have time to recover.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's not good for my wallet though :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

This is true.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So I looked up Kat's schedule, she should be in heat tomorrow then I will bred next cycle. Can't wait!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Was anyone else not able to get on last night? I kept getting an error message that the server was not available. Other web sites worked.


----------



## ariella42

I got that too. It was kinda frustrating.


----------



## glndg

Yes, I was hoping no one was desperate for advice and couldn't get answers.


----------



## margaret

yeah I got the same thing.
wouldn't let me on earlier this morning either.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, must have been a glitch or something.. It did that to me a lot last night..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I was asleep so I don't know :lol: and my internet has been stupid all morning...


So, I think if got all of the dead skin from Pebby!!  

Now, I think I'm off to take a hot bath... My head is still slightly congested, but the meds are helping... So that's good


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah I kept getting that message too, even on the other forums. 

I'm leaving tomorrow... and I have to get my tooth pulled on monday :/ not looking forward to it!


----------



## glndg

Have a good trip, Lacie! Sorry about the tooth.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I want a kid from GCH Hoanbu Luck Be a Lady LA90  :drool:


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I want a kid from GCH Hoanbu Luck Be a Lady LA90  :drool:


She is gorgeous isn't she!?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've seen better :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh shush, let them have their moment


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> She is gorgeous isn't she!?


Love her!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What Sydney said  :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Any word on the SS yet?


----------



## ariella42

I need to stop stalking Sunrise Farms FB page trying to guess which of their FFs will be available in the spring. "She's stunning, but they'll definitely be keeping her," "She'll probably be available, but I'm not sure if she's the one I want," etc. It's going to drive me mad to have to wait until May to know who I'll be getting! :lol:

BTW, I'm particularly fond on this one as one who he might possibly be selling.
https://www.facebook.com/SunriseFar...68658.212121398811883/878745942149422/?type=1


----------



## glndg

Sent you a pm, Sydney.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Got it  Going to look at it now.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Boo!

Just a little weird how most of the "Similar Threads" at the bottom of the page have to do with pulling kids... Do you think the Chat Thread is similar in any fashion to pulling kids? :think:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Patrick!! :wave:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Hey there!!! :wave:

Tired of winter yet?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yep! :lol: It was snowing for awhile, a couple weeks ago, now it's pouring down rain...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Patrick! You got old! :lol: 
You look a lot older since the last time I saw your picture, it's been so long! :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

The east coast and it's rain...  

We had snow a few days ago, then it melted slightly, and then froze! So now it's like a skating rink out there!  It is fun when you can walk on top of the snow without falling in. But that's the only positive note I'm giving winter...


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Patrick! You got old! :lol:
> You look a lot older since the last time I saw your picture, it's been so long! :lol:


LOL! It's only been one year! :lol: I'll take it though. Thanks. :smile:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well a year can make all the difference! I apparently look like I've aged at least 13 years, because I've been getting senior discounts! :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It sounds cold where you live, looks like spring time here :laugh:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It sounds cold where you live, looks like spring time here :laugh:


It's always cold where I live...  :roll: :lol:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Nice to meet you, Patrick


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Aloha! (My attempt at being in a warm place.) :smile:


----------



## Scottyhorse

West coast Patrick, west coast  :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Scottyhorse said:


> West coast Patrick, west coast  :lol:


:doh: Yep, that works too. :wink:


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol:

I'm hoping to get a good black friday deal or two this week, online of course :lol: I'm converting one of my freshwater tanks to a saltwater reef  Just super expensive, so I am going to try and get some stuff while it's on sale.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Speaking of good deals: I saw a 12' X 20' steel barn for sale on Craigslist a while back. $400!!! A steel of a deal for someone.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Banging my head in frustration, I have s 11 year old doe in heat and being very insistent wanting bred. Not wanting to breed her because she has not been bred in 8 or 9 years (rescue). She is tearing up my fence.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

I wouldn't breed her either, too old and inexperienced. Goatproofing becomes even more difficult come rut season. Speaking from experience here. :smile:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Is there a jealous smiley?? Lol!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


 Haha! I'm soooo excited, I saw some of the does he's thrown and just... :drool: they're so nice! And they do well at nationals should be a good start (I want to start doing adga shows)


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah! There's an ADGA show down in Hastings next year.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think I'm not gonna go to work tomorrow... Feel horrible and can't barely talk!


----------



## COgoatLover25

My ears are ringing...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well that's annoying!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, some people brought over a little boy...he just screamed in my ear...I'm done being nice :lol: I want to still have my hearing when I get older :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: 

My nose is pouring and it hurts from blowing it!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Aaaawww... Lay on your back and look at the ceiling :ROFL:


----------



## COgoatLover25

So, Skyla...now we have something in common, my iPod is broke too :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Why, so it pours down my throat?! 

That's a bummer! What happened to yours? 
I can still use mine lol! I got a little home button that stays on my screen and does all the stuff my button does


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Sarah! There's an ADGA show down in Hastings next year.


Really?? Awesomeeee


----------



## Emzi00

We had the last of our exams today, I think I was hearing colors. :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm freezing cold, have been all day, and yesterday, and the day before, and the day before that, and the day before that... I'm so sick and tired of constantly being freezing cold!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Why, so it pours down my throat?!
> 
> That's a bummer! What happened to yours?
> I can still use mine lol! I got a little home button that stays on my screen and does all the stuff my button does


:lol: 
My horse stepped on it...stupid I know!


----------



## goathiker

Emzi00 said:


> We had the last of our exams today, I think I was hearing colors. :lol:


That's how I felt when I got done with the banks today


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Really?? Awesomeeee


Yeah! I'll send you info later if you want. That's down closer to you right? I'm planning on going to it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm so tired of being over worked and underpaid.... Can someone teach me how to be more assertive so I can ask for a raise... :lol: I have always been a wuss when it comes to that... I have never in my life had to ask for a raise.. But now cost of living has gone up and I haven't had one in 3 years so I think I'm due... Just that my boss doesn't like to give raises...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Does anyone have any great ideas for getting chickens out of a tree....after it's dark and they are up high? They're the neighbors' but they are in the branches on my side. I got some back over, one fell in with the goats and I caught it, but there are three still up there. The guy is gone and his sister doesn't know what to do. They had been coming into the trees for a while and going back before dark so they didn't seem concerned. We have opossums, but I don't think he believes me because he hasn't seen them. I suggested clipping their wings but he didn't do that and now he's gone for two weeks. If some get eaten, maybe they'll believe me. :wallbang:


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I'm so tired of being over worked and underpaid.... Can someone teach me how to be more assertive so I can ask for a raise... :lol: I have always been a wuss when it comes to that... I have never in my life had to ask for a raise.. But now cost of living has gone up and I haven't had one in 3 years so I think I'm due... Just that my boss doesn't like to give raises...
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Sounds like you have a pretty good argument for getting one.


----------



## goathiker

Your package is on it's way Dee.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> Sounds like you have a pretty good argument for getting one.


I know I need one and I darn sure deserve one... But I just can't bring myself to tell my boss that....

About the chickens... They are pretty much not going to move in the dark unless they feel their life is threatened... Hopefully they will be ok..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Your package is on it's way Dee.


Yippeee!! Woo hoo! :dance: :cheers:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Yeah, it's dark and they're settled in. Just hope something doesn't eat them. It's not so much the one night that bothers me. It's that the guy who owns them is gone and I think this is going to keep happening. I hope more don't end up in the yard.


----------



## glndg

It sounds like your boss knows that you won't ask and is taking advantage of it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That was really awesome of you to do that for me Jill! Thank you!! :thankU: 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> It sounds like your boss knows that you won't ask and is taking advantage of it.


Nobody else there has had a raise in the same amount of time and one girl has been there for over 12 years and barely makes more than I do.. I have been there almost 5 years..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I still haven't fed... I'll be back in a bit I bet the preggo monster is starving :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Just tell him you are looking at jobs that offer better pay and good benefits and have had some interest. Then say, I love it here though and would prefer to stay. I just can't make it anymore on this pay what with prices on everything going up alk the time.


----------



## NubianFan

Then smack him across the face with a dead fish..


----------



## Emzi00

Then smack him across the face with a live fish...


----------



## NubianFan

*Nods in agreement*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ah Leslie  your reasonings always give me a good laugh :lol:

Off to bed.. Night all, meds and sleepy tea are kicking in LOL


----------



## glndg

:slapfloor::slapfloor:


----------



## goathiker

Oh you're welcome Dee, it wasn't a problem.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Then smack him across the face with a live fish...


Fish abuse :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I know I am just weird.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NubianFan said:


> Then smack him across the face with a dead fish..





Emzi00 said:


> Then smack him across the face with a live fish...


:ROFL: maybe I will try that and see if it works! :lol:

The thing is my boss is the kinda guy that will get upset if you give him an ultimatum... Or if you ask for a raise... He said people that ask for raises don't deserve them..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Sounds like he is just a cheap skate. Look into the open space job


----------



## goathiker

Buy some pants a size too big and when he tells you that you look unprofessional tell him you're sorry but, one meal a day doesn't go far.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Buy some pants a size too big and when he tells you that you look unprofessional tell him you're sorry but, one meal a day doesn't go far.


Lol... He's not a good practice manager... The receptionists come in leggings and sweats and he tells ME that receptionists should dress more professional... And all I do is sit there and think "ok.. Why don't you tell them then!"

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Yeah! I'll send you info later if you want. That's down closer to you right? I'm planning on going to it.


That'd be awesome, thanks! I'm pretty sure it is...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yup, Hastings is about an hour and 45 minutes away from me


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I feel lots better today!! Just have an annoying cough left lol  I can handle that  lol! 

So, we just went and picked up out turkeys and the tom is 38.8lbs all plucked and such!!


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> :ROFL: maybe I will try that and see if it works! :lol:
> 
> The thing is my boss is the kinda guy that will get upset if you give him an ultimatum... Or if you ask for a raise... He said people that ask for raises don't deserve them..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


How convenient for him. He's just trying to scare his employees. Leslie said it just right. I got a raise at my first job that way....prompted and pushed by an older employee there to say something like that. Doesn't have to come off like a threat, just the facts. You'd like to stay, but....
I'd look into that other job a bit first so he knows you are not bluffing.

With the cost of living higher now, you are effectively making less than when you started. And I can guarantee you that as his costs went up, his customers paid more.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> How convenient for him. He's just trying to scare his employees. Leslie said it just right. I got a raise at my first job that way....prompted and pushed by an older employee there to say something like that. Doesn't have to come off like a threat, just the facts. You'd like to stay, but....
> I'd look into that other job a bit first so he knows you are not bluffing.
> 
> With the cost of living higher now, you are effectively making less than when you started. And I can guarantee you that as his costs went up, his customers paid more.


Oh yes, he has raised his prices several times... I used to manage that for him till I told him I wasn't being paid enough to do a managers job and my job. He got mad and acted like I didn't want to work and just took it over himself

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Happy hump-day! I decided to use my day off to get more pix of Kat for another update!! I should just make a Moo moo thread lol! I tried to get the same angles to compare but it seems I didn't remember quite exactly what the original pix looked like :lol:

Day 1








Today








Day 1








Today








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

She's looking better Dee! 

We have electricity in the barn now!! :greengrin:So happy we got a chance to run it out there before the ground froze again!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Emzi00 said:


> She's looking better Dee!
> 
> We have electricity in the barn now!! :greengrin:So happy we got a chance to run it out there before the ground froze again!


That's awesome! I wish I could have electricity run to my barn! But I do have an extension chord and a small plug in light, better than nothing :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, she's looking a lot better!

Yay! Electricity for Emma! :stars: :lol:

I gotta leave in like 15 minutes  Goodbye California, please still be here when I get back! They just sent me a text saying it's a formal thing and I need to wear my best dress... so I'm obviously not gonna do that, I'll be wearing a torn jacket, old jeans, military boots and maybe my skull and bones t shirt :lol: I own exactly two dresses, my prom dress and my wedding dress, so not gonna happen even if I wanted to!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! You better take a pic of yourself next to some formally dressed people and share with us!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Are we going to be able to talk to you while your gone?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I might wear something nice-ish, just so I don't start a fight on the first day, they said it's more of a formal party than a quiet thanksgiving, so that just tells me everyones gonna be drunk. 
:shock: Emma... I have to wear the funeral outfit! It'll be either the end of the world for them or the best thing ever since it's from most of them! :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Are we going to be able to talk to you while your gone?


Yeah, I'll still have my phone with me. I'm coming back on Sunday, because I have to get my tooth pulled on Monday, yay me :lol: At least I won't be there long enough to adjust to the time zone


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That doesn't sound like fun at all... I really like living on the same property as my family, I only have to walk down hill about 5-6 acres to get to my thanksgiving dinner! The hard part is walking back up the hill after I'm stuffed... :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Have fun with the family. :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

So, for Christmas, I ordered a custom ornament for my mom  It's of her and Red  She misses him so much, it's not the same without him here. I hope she likes it. It looks almost exactly like the two of them  I'm so excited for it to get here.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It actually works out perfectly, 2-3 days is normally all we can stand of each other. So when I get in tonight, I'm going straight to bed, I'll spend thanksgiving with them, then friday, visit some other people I know on saturday, for a bit, come back to their house and spend saturday evening with them, and leave in the morning! 

Bleh, ok, gotta go now :wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Bye Lacie :wave: Don't kill anyone


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: No promises... :slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Bye Lacie! I'll make sure CA doesn't go anywhere!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Don't worry, I have my people keeping tabs on CA for me while I'm away :shades:  

Ok bye now! I'm running up my 4G :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:lol: have a safe flight!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> She's looking better Dee!
> 
> We have electricity in the barn now!! :greengrin:So happy we got a chance to run it out there before the ground froze again!


Lucky!!! I want electricity in the barn soooo bad, we have our whole barn (heated waterers and lights) plugged into extension cords everywhere... :lol: and water would be nice down there too, we just have a hose coming from the side of the house... Lugging water buckets through two feet of snow is not fun!


----------



## Emzi00

I hear you on the water Sarah :lol: We don't have water out there so I have to do the same. It'll be nice having electric though, but I'll still have to run an extension cord to the boys to keep their water unfrozen.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Will does flag even if they are not in heat? Temper wagged her tail at me this morning when I brought out some cookies... I hope she's not in heat!! She's not puffy at all.. I'm gonna go let her sniff the buck through the fence and see what happens..

Is it dangerous to have her with the buck if her breeding actually did take 3 weeks ago?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. My calendar got mixed up.. Kat is due for heat today, not temper.. But why did Temper wag her tail at me? Could she come into heat early if she didn't take?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ok.. My calendar got mixed up.. Kat is due for heat today, not temper.. But why did Temper wag her tail at me? Could she come into heat early if she didn't take?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Could have just been happy treat-getting tail wags.


----------



## glndg

Good bye, Lacie, good bye! CA will still be here when you get back. :sun:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> Could have just been happy treat-getting tail wags.


I hope so! I'm all in a tizzy trying to make sure everything goes right... She got out last weekend when I let Kat out and they ran down the hill a bit where there are a couple ponderosa pines... They had already taken down the branches they could reach a long time ago but I know there are still some needles on the ground.. I hope she didn't get any.. Or enough to cause abortion..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

My girls wag their tails a lot, even when they aren't in heat. It tends to be a less frantic tail-wagging, though. 

One of my doelings is in heat today, and I think the fact that our doe still smells very much like a buck isn't helping. She keeps following Beth around, flagging like crazy, mounting the other doeling, and generally flipping out. She's loud in the best of times, so I'm glad we're going out of town tomorrow :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Ya that definitely sounds like heat! Ok, I feel better now cuz temper is acting completely normal otherwise. And I took her to the buck fence and she totally ignored him. But Kat is still in love with my wether... I took her to the buck fence and she got all gawky eyed for the wether and ignored the buck! :lol: but it's ok, she has 3-4 more weeks to fall for the buck before I will be mad at her for not liking him 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

Haha, too bad for her the wether can't exactly do the job. Apparently, Beth was in love with the Lamancha buck at the breeders and wouldn't pay attention to the mini Nubian at all when she was there. I'd kinda like to see some of those kids if she had gotten her way :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! That would have been interesting! Kat was very fond of the alpine buck at Redwood hills too so I think she has a thing for alpines..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

November 25, 2014 , 10:47 pm
Departed USPS Facility
PORTLAND, OR 97218

Your item departed our USPS facility in PORTLAND, OR 97218 on November 25, 2014 at 10:47 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I always freak out when I see tail wagging! :lol: "noooo!!!" :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol yay! I can't wait for my item! 

I made a thread for Moo moo so I don't have to keep double posting updates here when certain people miss them *cough* Lindsey *cough* 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So, it's snowing like crazy here and it's super wet and heavy... I got sent to do carts at work, and then somehow ended up shoveling!! I don't think that in a cashier's job description! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha! Maybe you didn't read the fine print! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Guess not! Lol! Oh well, it was FAR better then pushing carts in it! That's when you have two or three carts and can't move! Lol


----------



## ariella42

Does anyone know if Bramble Berry usually has a Black Friday sale? I want to put in an order, but I'd hate to do it and be able to get a discount or free shipping on the same items two days later.


----------



## ariella42

I love snow...as long as I can stay warm at home. I'd hate to have to push carts in it!


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lol yay! I can't wait for my item!
> 
> I made a thread for Moo moo so I don't have to keep double posting updates here when certain people miss them *cough* Lindsey *cough*
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Oh shush


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You should be happy, it's a thread in honor of you! :lol: I should put at the bottom, "dedicated to Lindsey who doesn't like to read back 100 pages of night time talk" 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I feel so special now  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ariella42 said:


> I love snow...as long as I can stay warm at home. I'd hate to have to push carts in it!


I hate snow! 
Oh yah.. It's horrid! Lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You are special Lindsey 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just weighed all the girls, Temper is 190 now. Is it weird that she's gaining weight in this early of pregnancy?? That is if she even is preg!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And she's gonna be 3 next year... If they grow till they are 4 she's gonna be one huge doe!..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hefty hefty!  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

BAHAHA!! :ROFL: :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw I wish I could watch that! It looks funny! Stupid iPad!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe!!  that's a bummer! It is funny!


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> You are special Lindsey
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Gee, thanks  :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

My goats look like furry beach balls with legs....


----------



## goathiker

Mine looks like he's been to war. He might be having a bad day, down one twisty scur.


----------



## NubianFan

Poor guy!


----------



## NubianFan

I made something yummy just now, I got the idea from a recipe online but I tweaked it and made it mine.

I browned a pound of ground pork, the recipe called for beef but I didn't have it, then the recipe called for a can of kidney beans, a pkg of chili seasoning and a can of diced tomatoes. I didn't have diced tomatoes so I did diced tomatoes with green chilis and a bout half a jar of some leftover salsa I had. I did have kidney beans so I added those but I didn't have a pkg chili seasoning, nor did I have any chili powder. So I put in a good amount of cumin, and garlic powder then I added some black pepper, cayenne pepper and nutmeg and of course salt. I cooked all that in the skillet til most of the water in the tomatoes was boiled away, I wanted it thick and nearly dry so it wouldn't mix with the topping. then I made a box of jiffy corn bread according to the directions on the box. I put the meat mixture in a greased round cake pan and spread it out evenly then I spread the jiffy cornbread on top and baked it until the cornbread crust was done.... YUMMY


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That sounds yummy Leslie! :yum:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What happened to Bean Jill?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He lost a scur  can be an icky bloody mess!  Peep just lost one of his last week..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How'd he loose it though?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

He decided to run his scur under Guinen's collar. It didn't work out for him :lol: 
Actually, it's a good thing. The one he pulled off was the one causing the trouble. Now he doesn't need surgery. He's so big I was really worried about them putting him under.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's good he got it off on his own then!


----------



## goathiker

Yep, now if I was brave and sadistic, I'd go yank the other one off too. I just don't have it in me though.


----------



## NubianFan

One of mine has one that is growing towards his head, gonna have to nip it or something...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> My goats look like furry beach balls with legs....


:lol: they must be offspring of mine :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

could be, I think it is called daddy feeding plan.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> He decided to run his scur under Guinen's collar. It didn't work out for him :lol:
> Actually, it's a good thing. The one he pulled off was the one causing the trouble. Now he doesn't need surgery. He's so big I was really worried about them putting him under.


Well I guess he figured out that wasn't such a good idea! :lol: but at least he doesn't need surgery! I wonder if Obsidians scurs will get that long. He broke one but it didn't bleed.. Just cracked off

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Bean's didn't bleed when he was younger. His are the worst I've ever seen though. They should slow down growing so fast now that he's almost full grown.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Obsidians seem to be growing pretty slow now. Poor Bean! I hope you got the bleeding to stop!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Madison ripped her scur off a few days ago...it was only about an inch long but it bled like heck! :lol: Poor baby


----------



## goathiker

He didn't bleed much. It looks worse that it is because he's white. The soft part will fall off really soon and it will start growing again.


----------



## goathiker

'Bout time to start cooking the turkey guts and boiling the eggs :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Can't you just take them off with one of those wire saws?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm alive! :leap: 

I didn't even make it out of California before disaster stuck! :lol: instead of calling his dad, he calls me, freaking out because he just crashed my car :lol: "um, I'm in LA, what am I supposed to do?!" That freaked him out even more because he forgot I was leaving today :lol: he started balling "What?! Why are you in LA?!" 
Oh, what joy :lol: so DH had to come get him. THEN I get a little further in my travels and DH called me when I got to the airport in Dallas, he came home and there was a raccoon in the house :slapfloor: apparently my oldest daughter brought a pregnant raccoon over and it got out of the cage.
So I missed all the fun today, most exciting thing I got to do was people watch. Lot of druggies traveling today


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> 'Bout time to start cooking the turkey guts and boiling the eggs :lol:


We're having ham and a turkey!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm alive! :leap:
> 
> I didn't even make it out of California before disaster stuck! :lol: instead of calling his dad, he calls me, freaking out because he just crashed my car :lol: "um, I'm in LA, what am I supposed to do?!" That freaked him out even more because he forgot I was leaving today :lol: he started balling "What?! Why are you in LA?!"
> Oh, what joy :lol: so DH had to come get him. THEN I get a little further in my travels and DH called me when I got to the airport in Dallas, he came home and there was a raccoon in the house :slapfloor: apparently my oldest daughter brought a pregnant raccoon over and it got out of the cage.
> So I missed all the fun today, most exciting thing I got to do was people watch. Lot of druggies traveling today


:slapfloor: :lol: sounds like a big adventure happened without you!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah! Apparently! :lol:

I'm just sitting at the airport now.... waiting to be picked up.... I'll be so mad if they forgot! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Did you remember to bring a Game Hen?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just stole this off the Internet cuz I thought these horns were very impressive for a 2.5 yr old goat! The goat himself looks pretty shabby but the horns are just crazy!!








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Nobodies heard of the Gamehen prank? Geeze...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol nope


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

That's when you bring a thawed Game Hen with you and sneak it into the gut cavity of the turkey. Then you sit back and watch the show when they discover that they bought a "pregnant" turkey for dinner.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol that wouldn't work here cuz our turkey is stuffed full of veggies and such


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

You sneak it in before they stuff it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I usually don't show up that early  I get there when food is just about ready to be served!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I spent the last few days around a lot of voodoo... kinda creepy if you ask me.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Voodoo? Why are you playin with that?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Voodoo is bad , unless you're talking about the goat named voodoo :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, nope, no game hen :lol: Finally got picked up, on my way to their house. Probably talk to you guys tomorrow evening. :wave:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Bye Lacie:wave: Have fun


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds like quite they day Lacie!! :lol:

Ugh.. This snow is horrid!! It is SO heavy!! I was out feeding and getting the snow of the hay tent and all you can hear is trees cracking and falling... Please say a prayer that the one above my does stays strong and stays put! I would die if something happened!!


----------



## NubianFan

I wasn't playing with it, I was just surrounded by it, we went to Memphis for a short vacation, voodoo was everywhere, stores sold voodoo dolls, potions, and spellbooks, restaurants had dishes named after voodo. I knew there was a lot of voodoo in New Orleans but I never realized there was so much in Memphis.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Have a good night Lacie!

Lindsey I am praying for your does tree! I wouldn't want anything to happen to them! I can't even imagine that much snow!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's crazy Leslie!

That was me Dee  :lol:
And thank you :hug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha weird.. Why did I think that was Lindsey?? Ok then I will pray for your does Skyla!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Guess I had too much beer... The lines are blurred..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah it was an interesting trip. What with the first afternoon there having and incident with a panhandler and mom having an accidental fall as a result of that panhandler encounter, we joked that he cursed us. And then on top of that the verdict that came down in Ferguson and the resulting night of burning and looting we were kind of wary. They held two protests in Memphis but thank the good Lord neither of those became violent.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Leslie that sounds freaky.. I don't think I ever want to visit that place... I don't dig witchcraft and voodoo and such... Curses are not my friend..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Really most of the trip was awesome we just kinda picked a dumb time to go there. I have NEVER had a vacation before where every single meal was not only good but STELLAR the food was just simply awesome, everywhere we went. And we tried a variety from Cajun cuisine, to Mediterranean to Sushi it was all fantastic. Most of the people were super friendly too, that panhandler was really the only exception. He was creepy and scary. When mom fell he was still following us and she was afraid he was going to snatch her purse even after she fell and he might have but a big burly man came to help mom up. I believe he must have been security or a bouncer at one of the clubs there on Beale he was big and muscular and good looking. He literally just picked mom up and set her back on her feet and when he came that panhandler finally left us alone.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh man... I could really go for some good food right now...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

We went to the Pink Palace Museum too which was also really great. We also went to the Dixon Art museum Gallery and Gardens and I have to say I was less than impressed with that place too fru fru and really nothing that interesting to see. They did have the Rodin exhibit there but really once you've seen one statue of a naked man you've kinda seen them all....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NubianFan said:


> once you've seen one statue of a naked man you've kinda seen them all....


Ok this might be immature of me but what the heck, I'm pretty buzzed so.. :ROFL: :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol Dee!

Sounds like a good time, yet a tad creepy  but good food is always a good thing! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I almost deleted the part where you said "statue of" so you look like the dirty one lol..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want grilled cheese..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter wanted to put clothes on them all...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So, the lady I'm going to to breed Sassy emailed me this morning asking if we had any milk we could bring when we go down this weekend and she would buy any and all we have  so, at $5 a half gallon, (and I have almost 6 gallons right now lol!) that will cover the other half of Sassy's breeding fee(I'm paying half when we go and was going to mail the other half in a few weeks) so I asked her if we can put that money towards that save us both some money  hope she says yes!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> My daughter wanted to put clothes on them all...


I don't blame her! :lol: I would too! :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

She was like "why can't the sculpters sculp them some clothes.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> So, the lady I'm going to to breed Sassy emailed me this morning asking if we had any milk we could bring when we go down this weekend and she would buy any and all we have  so, at $5 a half gallon, (and I have almost 6 gallons right now lol!) that will cover the other half of Sassy's breeding fee(I'm paying half when we go and was going to mail the other half in a few weeks) so I asked her if we can put that money towards that save us both some money  hope she says yes!


Nice! That's an awesome deal!

My aunt just brought up some turkey and gravy! I'm stoked, I'm so hungry!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!!!! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Nice! That's an awesome deal!
> 
> My aunt just brought up some turkey and gravy! I'm stoked, I'm so hungry!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I know!! I guess she's had TONS of people come to her looking for milk and her does are either dried up or loosing production and she can't keep up with the demand lol!

Yummy! I can't wait till tomorrow! :drool: hopefully travel won't be too bad with all this snow!


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Have a good night Lacie!
> 
> Lindsey I am praying for your does tree! I wouldn't want anything to happen to them! I can't even imagine that much snow!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Um...there's no snow here :lol: and no trees by my goats :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Um...there's no snow here :lol: and no trees by my goats :slapfloor:


Well lucky you!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> She was like "why can't the sculpters sculp them some clothes.


I agree! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> Um...there's no snow here :lol: and no trees by my goats :slapfloor:


Ya ya.. Make fun of the drunk girl that can't read... I'm practicing fitting a bunch of turkey and beer in my stomach! :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. That was seriously the best turkey ever!! I hope it's just as good tomorrow!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ya ya.. Make fun of the drunk girl that can't read... I'm practicing fitting a bunch of turkey and beer in my stomach! :lol:


I'll help you practice. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg! I have like 1/4th of a turkey left that there is no way I can finish tonight! Come on over, I'll load you up! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Sounds good to me. Crack a beer. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:lol: how old are you again? (just say 21 and I'll let you in  ) tis the season of giving so I will give now and ask questions later 



Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I'm 22. :shades:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Perfect! But... I hope you like cheap beer! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I hate beer in general but I guess it'll work. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry.. I love beer but I have been trying to get rum all week.. It didn't happen..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

The smell of beer makes me wanna throw up  so gross! I don't know how you drink it!


----------



## Emzi00

I mean if you're to get drunk do it the right way. Hard liquor first. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> The smell of beer makes me wanna throw up  so gross! I don't know how you drink it!


That's weird... I've always preferred beer over any other alcoholic beverage.. But i put lime in my beer! Yum!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Skyla, you don't drink it for the taste. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't care what you drink it for! If be sick after one sip!  

Wine smells gross too!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't like wine....... I don't like hard liqueur either but it's easy to mask with soda or a big gulp of beer after 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I like apple juice. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Fire ball? :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> I like apple juice. :lol:


I can handle apple juice! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I can usually handle water. :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Apple Jack for Emma :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Apple Jack for Emma :lol:


This all sounds too confusing... I'll stick with beer!

I may have sold my dads wethers!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Good, that's great.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I hope they don't get eaten for the holidays but they are half meat goat..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I told them they can't pick up till after tomorrow so we'll see if he's still interested


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

They're here!!! Guess what I'm watching :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aliens?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I mean if you're to get drunk do it the right way. Hard liquor first. :lol:


:lol: I've taught you so well :slapfloor: "Beer before liquor, never been sicker" :cheers: :ROFL:

And now that its 10pm/1am, and I just woke back up, I'll be having a drink or two to get back to bed :ZZZ:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well, so much for seeing Levi more over Thanksgiving break :roll:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Poor Lacie and the strange time difference...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What happened Sydney? He go somewhere?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well, we were gunna do something tonight, but I had a massage, then my mom drug us all to a play. Tomorrow is Thanksgiving, so not able to do anything then, and that just leaves us with our usual Friday, Saturday and Sunday, generally we do something from 5-12 on Friday nights, so we only see each other once a week. Which really stinks.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why can't you see each other sat and sun? Once a week is really a bummer..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Aliens?


What??? Oh yeah, you grew up without fine 1982 horror movies. :razz:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw.. Ya.. That's before my time...

There is a lady on FB trying to argue that exotic Anglo Nubians with squished noses and under bites are better than our Nubians here that can breathe well and have nice udders... I really don't see her argument...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I bet Sydney knows what movie I'm watching...Cause her parents are cool like that :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Apparently this is what she breeds for..








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Sorry you missed your evening Sydney and I'm sorry I missed you everywhere when you wanted to talk, I haven't been feeling myself lately. Gotta get back in the groove.


----------



## goathiker

Looks like miniature Damascus goats. Interesting, where is she from?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Australia. She says they are purebred Anglo Nubians.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> I bet Sydney knows what movie I'm watching...Cause her parents are cool like that :lol:


:chin: Blair witch project??


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Sorry you missed your evening Sydney and I'm sorry I missed you everywhere when you wanted to talk, I haven't been feeling myself lately. Gotta get back in the groove.


That's okay :hug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Scottyhorse said:


> :chin: Blair witch project??


Definitely not an early 80's movie...

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Tremors? :lol: :shrug:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## Scottyhorse

I dunno Jill, drawing a blank


----------



## Scottyhorse

Here's something for Lacie :lol: http://www.collegehumor.com/post/7004094/5-thanksgiving-recipes-to-help-you-survive-your-family


----------



## goathiker

Poltergeist


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugh!!! Far too much snow!!! My dog was just going insane and howling and shaking because my dad is snow blowing... :roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

This is what you should wake up to on Christmas, NOT Thanksgiving! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Might help if I post the pic! :doh:


----------



## glndg

Wow! That's beautiful!:snowcool:
And Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Happy thanksgiving 

A new song that goes to the tune of white Christmas

I'm dreaming of a white thanksgiving.....


----------



## ariella42

Wow, that's a lot of snow! 

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!


----------



## COgoatLover25

*Happy* *Thanksgiving* *Everyone*! :clap::wahoo::cheers::leap::cake:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Too much snow  9in.  it's SOOO wet and heavy!!

What are everyone's plans for today? 

Ours may change cause my uncle lost power lol! So everyone may come here instead.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sassy and Gracie do NOT like that white stuff!! Juby jumped right in and played in it though :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's Nubians for you :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Such sissys!! :lol: Peb doesn't care though lol! Snow has been falling off trees and onto her and she just looks around like 'huh... What was that?' And goes back to eating lol!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Happy Thanksgiving all!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So, I made a LaMancha head!
















Then my dad ruined it! He said it looked like. Gerbil! :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Such sissys!! :lol: Peb doesn't care though lol! Snow has been falling off trees and onto her and she just looks around like 'huh... What was that?' And goes back to eating lol!


Must be something about the spots cause Moon doesn't mind the snow either :chin: :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ThreeHavens said:


> Happy Thanksgiving all!!


Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> So, I made a LaMancha head!
> 
> View attachment 82656
> 
> View attachment 82655
> 
> 
> Then my dad ruined it! He said it looked like. Gerbil! :lol:


Looks like a guinea pig head to me :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Must be something about the spots cause Moon doesn't mind the snow either :chin: :lol:


:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Looks like a guinea pig head to me :lol:


GAHH!! Your no help! :lol: 
It's they eyes... Once I put them on, everyone said it looked like a gerbil :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Sorry  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:

I said "Fine! I made Sparky!"(Mr. Youknowwho's guinea pig  lol!)


----------



## NubianFan

Hate to tell ya but it really does look like a guinea pig head. BUT it is are REALLY good guinea pig head take a picture of it and send it to Mr Youknowho and tell him it is Sparky. Tell him you were thinking of how thankful you are to have him in your life on Thanksgiving so you made an ode to his pet....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Happy Thanksgiving y'all!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> Hate to tell ya but it really does look like a guinea pig head. BUT it is are REALLY good guinea pig head take a picture of it and send it to Mr Youknowho and tell him it is Sparky. Tell him you were thinking of how thankful you are to have him in your life on Thanksgiving so you made an ode to his pet....


:lol: it's the raisin eyes! It looked like a goat before them... I should have made a Nubian like I planned lol!

I could do that... But, that would be kinda weird... I'll have to think of a way to send it to him without being too awkward lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Happy thanksgiving everyone!!! I think I'm sick 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Happy thanksgiving everyone!!! I think I'm sick
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Bummer timing!!  
I'm still hacking away and thought I was gonna get sick last night from coughing so much lol! But I other wise feel better 
Hope yours doesn't stick around long and you can enjoy the holiday!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's all in my nose.. I'm all stuffy... Which is weird cuz it's been really warm here..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I am about to have to start making my veggie dishes for today, bleh, I wish we could have this at 2 instead of noon.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Skyla, it does look like a guinea pig... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I think it looks like a chipmunk. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NubianFan said:


> I am about to have to start making my veggie dishes for today, bleh, I wish we could have this at 2 instead of noon.


I got off easy, I only have to make stuffing and I got the stuff in the box 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I thought it looked like a chipmunk too Emma.. Ugh.. So much for a goat!! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yum! That was an amazing feast!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Ours will be done at 5:30, the turkey looks awesome. Some of the deviled eggs look a little strange though, darn farm fresh eggs that won't peel right.


----------



## NubianFan

we had ours a little after noon so I am already hungry again..... and I didn't cook anything but veggies and I left those at mom's so I have nothing to eat tonight, and on top of that I haven't heard from Crush today, darn it all.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NubianFan said:


> we had ours a little after noon so I am already hungry again..... and I didn't cook anything but veggies and I left those at mom's so I have nothing to eat tonight, and on top of that I haven't heard from Crush today, darn it all.


That's awful Leslie.. You didn't take leftovers?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

We had ours around 3. I think DH and I are about to go in for a little more before bed. My MIL won the Carver game trophy back, which I'm happy about. She's thrilled and we don't have to dust it for the next few months :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I cooked a 16 lb turkey just for the 2 of us. We'll be eating on it for a while.


----------



## ariella42

Aww, but leftovers are the best part!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So Kat is in heat today and it's the strangest thing.. She's quiet and not really flagging like crazy unless she is around the buck fence but I can tell she has had some goo under her tail. The count down begins to her next heat!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

Jill, we did that last year. It was delicious, but we got sick of turkey after the second week of turkey dishes


----------



## COgoatLover25

I've come to the conclusion that whoever said "Don't cry over spilled milk" Never milked a Nigerian :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I never get any leftovers unless I cook the turkey at my own house. I made myself a chicken salad sandwich just now and had a couple kosher dill spears along with it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> I cooked a 16 lb turkey just for the 2 of us. We'll be eating on it for a while.


That sounds awesome! I love leftovers! Just freeze half of it so if you get tired of turkey sandwiches you can take a break from it and it won't go bad

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> I've come to the conclusion that whoever said "Don't cry over spilled milk" Never milked a Nigerian :lol:


I'm so glad I'm not milking anymore... It's way too dark and cold out there..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I give it until Saturday and then my 2 daughters will descend with locust like hunger to help with the leftovers :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Pegasus... how strange father is Poseidon and mother is the Gorgon Medusa and brother is Chrysaor..... I never knew any of that til just now....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NubianFan said:


> Pegasus... how strange father is Poseidon and mother is the Gorgon Medusa and brother is Chrysaor..... I never knew any of that til just now....


Wow me either!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I'm so glad I'm not milking anymore... It's way too dark and cold out there..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


LOL, Annabelle is a horror to milk! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. I know this pic is really blurry but I figured out why my milk tasted so much like cream..... I finally let it sit long enough to separate.. You can see the bottom inch of the jar is not cream then about 3 inches of cream above that... I don't think that is normal..








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ok.. I know this pic is really blurry but I figured out why my milk tasted so much like cream..... I finally let it sit long enough to separate.. You can see the bottom inch of the jar is not cream then about 3 inches of cream above that... I don't think that is normal..
> View attachment 82712
> 
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Wow! That's a lot!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It doesn't taste like milk... 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hallie is gonna be per of the day tomorrow!!!  so exciting!!


----------



## goathiker

Cool, Bean got pet of the day last month. http://petoftheday.com/archive/2014/October/26.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I saw that! I check it daily for animals I know lol  loved Bean with his K9 pals


----------



## Scottyhorse

I am sick to my stomach, thinking about making myself puke


----------



## NubianFan

eewwww


----------



## goathiker

Been there...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yeah, but kinda thinking if I just get it all out I would feel better. The longer it sits, it's slowly feeling better. Slloooooowly.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well today was interesting to say the least :lol: funny how many people flock to you when you leave the DH at home :lol:
Some people were happy go lucky, but my great nephew was miserable, felt bad for him. He has pinkeye right and just wasnt having a good time. Looked like he was on the verge of crying every time I saw him off in a corner, and he was crying off an on throughout the day.  he's only like 17-18, and from what I gathered, he's like the kick dog of the family. 
I took him away from the herd of people and we went for a walk, cleared his head, let him let his feelings out. Now I just know I'll get pink eye :lol:
Dinner was weird, turkey was sooooo dry, I think that's why I drank so much :lol: and I swear, there was like 30 people there and each person had like 5 freaking plates and cups and I got stuck doing dishes :GAAH: 
Beat everyone at cards though :shades: all the lightweights went to bed at 8pm their time. Everyone is turning in now, I'm just sitting here like what the heck its 10pm my time :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

yay! a person! 
Glad it went alright Lacie, and that you're still alive. That's really too bad about your nephew though  Maybe you should take him home with you :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Sounds like you should really.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I felt really bad for him. Every time he came back to the living room (he kept hiding in the bathroom), his eyes and face were always red, and he was sniffly and just looked miserable. 
It was like nobody cared though, they didn't give him a second look. He was almost crying when he was talking to my cousin, Cosetta, he told her he wasnt having a good time, and she shrugged it off, and basically told him to suck it up.
And he's the only one that has to sleep on the floor, how messed up is that. Everyone else is in a trailer, a bed or the couch, and they told him he has to sleep on the floor. They gave him a pillow and that's it. I let him stay in "my room". It has a couch and a bed, and I can't use both.

It's just ticking me off how they treat him. He didn't ask to be drug out here from Arizona to TN to be treated like a bag of crap.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm probably gonna turn in soon because I have to live on their time right now, but we're running in california and arizona time  I'll see if I can take him to either breakfast or lunch tomorrow. Let him know he's always welcome at my house. 

Funny how you plan on doing this and that and it all changes when you get there.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe  poor kid... Glad he's got a good great aunt though! 

And here's Hal's pet of the day!
http://petoftheday.com


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It snowed.. Again!! :GAHH: :hair:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Lucky we never have snow down here


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I would gladly give it all to you if I could! :lol:


----------



## ariella42

DH and I went to sleep on an air mattress at his parent's house last night and woke up on the floor :lol: The mattress lost air all night, which, combined with the fact that MIL is very found of chiming clicks that go off every hour on the hour, didn't make for a good night's sleep. I'm glad we came, but I'll be very happy to get back home.


----------



## ariella42

Skyla, how much snow have you gotten so far?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We got about 8 or 9 yesterday, and another 2 or 3 today... >_<


----------



## ariella42

Eek! That's a lot, especially for November


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> And here's Hal's pet of the day!
> http://petoftheday.com


Yay! :stars:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Moo moo is in raging heat today! I took her out to get grained and she ate a little then ran to he buck fence and started teasing Obsidian! She was actually looking at him not Eddie! I think Eddie was jealous because he was standing closest to her and she was clearly moving her head up and down trying to look past him and see the buck!  

Finally she knows what to do! I felt bad telling them they had to wait till next time :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What, is everyone in a coma?? I'm lonely!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

We're on our way home from my in-law's house. We were supposed to leave this morning, but my husband agreed to stay for lunch. It took almost two hours for his dad to feel the burgers were adequately burnt. The goats are not going to be happy with their feeding time tonight.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's a bummer... Wasted your day for burnt burgers..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

That's a pretty typical visit there - we watch his dad watch TV (because he watches whatever he wants, regardless of who else is there), eat burnt burgers and/or chicken, and leave with my husband angry with his family. I love them, but I prefer it when we go to his brother's or they come to us.


----------



## ariella42

By the way, does Carverland sound like a good herd name? Carver is our last name. We were thinking we could be Carverland Farms.


----------



## goathiker

Someone should have a package in the mail today...


----------



## NubianFan

Carverland sounds fine to me, although it makes me think of hams....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes! Lots of snow lol! 
I can't complain though, normally we have had a storm or two by now, and still have snow on the ground, this is the first snow we've gotten so far 

We lost power too...  it was all good, and then I was doing waters at like 10 this morning and heard something bang like a gun and no power lol! Oh well! Hopefully we will get it back soon!


----------



## ariella42

NubianFan said:


> Carverland sounds fine to me, although it makes me think of hams....


Haha, well that's one thing we almost certainly won't have.


----------



## glndg

NubianFan said:


> Carverland sounds fine to me, although it makes me think of hams....


Right, or carving turkeys. Like lots of knives and carving of meat going on.


----------



## NubianFan

nom nom nom, carving of meat is goooood


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Someone should have a package in the mail today...


Ahh where's the mail man??

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I agree, carver land reminds me of meat!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugh.. I just hot my head on a door knob... Owe!


----------



## NubianFan

Y'all I think Tiny Destroyer may be sick.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe  poor kitty!


----------



## NubianFan

She us sneezing and sometimes coughing and she has a greasy patch of fur on her chest? She isn't running and playing and acting like Mario Andretti as much today.


----------



## ariella42

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I agree, carver land reminds me of meat!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Hmm, well considering we have no plans for meat, maybe we should reconsider.


----------



## ariella42

Aww, poor kitty. Our cats get "kitty colds" sometimes. Usually it only lasts a day or two. I'd just keep an eye on her and keep feeling her nose to make sure she doesn't have a fever.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NubianFan said:


> She us sneezing and sometimes coughing and she has a greasy patch of fur on her chest? She isn't running and playing and acting like Mario Andretti as much today.


Do you have any injectable penicillin?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I was mean today, I tortured goats....







I told them they could sniff each other but I would not put them together..







Kat got mad and tried to climb the fence...







Then they just made weird sad/angry noises at each other.. Poor Obsidian! He's still crying for her! I'm a mean mom!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Ryann

My moms cattle dog attacked my dads min-pin tonight.... she has a huge gash across her back! I couldn't get in touch with any of our vets because the phone lines are out in their town....so after over an hour calling different vets I finally got through to an emergency vet in keene... bringing her in tomorrow morning


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Poor little dog.. I hope she's ok! Do they have a history of getting into fights?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Ryann

unfortunately yes... Abby does not like Lily so we keep them separated... but my niece came over tonight and Lily was outside... Tiff opened the door without thinking and Abby grabbed Lily and started shaking her.... It isn't bleeding but it is about a 3 Inch long deep gash... I flushed it with diluted iodine and the vet is going to stitch it tomorrow and give her antibiotics... this is why Abby is not allowed in the goat pens. I do not trust her at all!


----------



## NubianFan

no I don't have any injectable anything too much of a wuss. Honestly I am just going to watch her for a day or so and see if she gets worse or gets over it. If she gets worse or doesn't get over it in a couple of days I will take her to the vet. She doesn't appear to have fever, her nose and eyes are fine, no goopiness no running. Her appetite is good, she just doesn't seem quite herself.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow.. That's crazy.. Cattle dogs are not known for aggression.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NubianFan said:


> no I don't have any injectable anything too much of a wuss. Honestly I am just going to watch her for a day or so and see if she gets worse or gets over it. If she gets worse or doesn't get over it in a couple of days I will take her to the vet. She doesn't appear to have fever, her nose and eyes are fine, no goopiness no running. Her appetite is good, she just doesn't seem quite herself.


Has she ever had fleas?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Well we found her thrown out int he woods on the side of a country road and when we first found her she had a few but we washed her several times and eradicated them so yes, but they haven't been an issue since she has been here.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, just keep an eye on her, she's young hopefully whatever is bothering her will be taken care of by her immune system


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Ryann

I have her daughter who is half blue heeler half golden retriever and she isn't aggressive like her mom I trust her with the goats sometimes she get left in their pen when I do chores because she goes in to visit them and I forget to make sure she follows me out but she has grown up going out to do chores with me.... Abby can be a bitch she wishes she was an only dog...even going after her daughter at times


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Some dogs are just like that.. I have a dog that goes after my aunts dog all the time.. And they grew up together.. She's just particular about her friends.. She loves small dogs even though she is 70#


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Anyone else think this guy would make cute kids with my fat Pygmy?








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Dee, don't ever have kids, you won't get any sleep. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Eww.. I don't like kids... What does that have to do with my Pygmy?? :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Nothing. :lol: I just told an awesome story and now the baby is at least trying to sleep. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh.. Why r u hanging out with a baby?? That's terrible..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I'm hanging out with a baby because money. :lol: Trust me I had more fun options.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I guess I would do it for money... I'm thinking about buying that ND to be my pygmys friend.. He looks like a Pygmy and neither of them are registered so I thought it would be a good match 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I can find a better one for you Dee. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But is it as close? I'd rather have a Pygmy. I'd rather have Sydney's Pygmy lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

What Craigslist area am I looking in? Lol, I'll find one.


----------



## goathiker

Your item was delivered in or at the mailbox at 3:07 pm on November 28, 2014 in SAN JOSE, CA


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I have already been on Craig's list, that's the closest one.. But it's SF bay area, south bay


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Your item was delivered in or at the mailbox at 3:07 pm on November 28, 2014 in SAN JOSE, CA


Strange.. They usually bring large packages up to the door... I guess I better go down the road and check the mailbox?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Brb I'll take the 50


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Dee, this one's kinda cute. :lol:

http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/grd/4744673409.html


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, I emailed them, he's far but they said they would deliver him for 100 bucks. I don't really wanna spend that much on a goat that's not CAE tested..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Jill is there anything zoonotic between humans and felines that would cause sneezing and coughing in the feline and stuffy nose, sore throat and sneezing in the humans...


----------



## goathiker

The flu unfortunately.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Bartonella is zoonotic... That's why I asked if she ever had fleas.. It can cause upper respiratory infections in cats among other things. I don't really know many symptoms in humans.


Jill oh my goodness you are sooo sweet! Sending galaxy special treats and Kat special tummy support!! THANK YOU SO MUCH! I was talking to galaxy today about going to live with you lol! She just kept acting cute and begging for rubbs


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My lazy mail man shoved the box inside my mailbox! :lol: it was so hard to get out! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

well maybe it is just a coincidence then. Hopefully, my daughter and I have been stuffy for about a week but nothing serious. Now the kitten is sick. Today is the first day I have had that slight sore throat that you get sometimes before it gets bad. Then sometimes it never gets bad it is just gone the next day.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I've never herd of humans getting cats sick but I have herd of cats getting humans sick


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I looked up Bartonella symtoms in humans and they don't match at all how my daughter and I feel. Looking up the flu next.


----------



## NubianFan

It is probably a coincidence, the kitten and she and I are probably sick with different things. She and I suffer from sinus symptoms a lot, so it is not that uncommon for us to be stuffy or sneezy. The kitten probably just got sick around the same time with something totally different, I just always wonder about zoonotic stuff.


----------



## goathiker

That's a public servant for ya :lol: He was probably mad it was heavy.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm the same way :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> That's a public servant for ya :lol: He was probably mad it was heavy.


Lol oh well! I'm just happy it got here! Even if I had to pry it out of my mailbox 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Well the flu symptoms dont fit either, so either I am in early stages or it is something else. All I have is stuffy head, occasional sneezing and mild sore throat and mild wheeziness in chest. No fever, no cough, no sore muscles, no fatigue beyond my normal fatigue, no headache. My daughter doesn't even have the sore throat. AND she has had the flu vaccine this year in the form of the intranasal mist. So I don't think that is it either.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So Jill, did you talk to Vicky about bringing Galaxy up there for you?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

A little bit, I think we'll be able to come get her if we need to though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So when is the latest i could breed her in order to get kids before you want her?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Like, February/March. I'll wait until the end of summer if you'd like.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do you think she will come into heat that late?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Does DH know you are panning this trip to CA?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, she's going to be his doe :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh, I didn't know he was into goats too! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yep, he owns Dexter, Onyx, and Barbara Gene. I do the daily care but, he likes to do the hiking and wants to start showing this summer.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Awesome! I want to show so bad!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

The shows that I've gone to watch were pretty informal and everyone was helpful and friendly. The main thing I've been told is to get there really early so you can pick a corner pen. That way there's less strange goats by yours. Everyone sleeps in the pens with their goats like a giant slumber party.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That sounds like a good time!! I bet Galaxy would love to sleep with people! I just hope she grows, cuz at her current size I don't feel comfortable breeding her..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wait, Jill, you're buying Galaxy?


----------



## goathiker

At 100 lbs she is big enough. They always seem little compared to adult does and buck kids. One of my full grow does is really small, she's only about 130 and she never has had any problems kidding out or milking.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, she's going to add new blood to my Alpine/Nubian crosses.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh cool


----------



## goathiker

Gotta keep our Goatspot pets in the family :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I'm going to breed her to my Tempo buckling and keep a buck kid from her. Then I can breed F2 Alpine/Nubians from that kid and my girls. After that Don is going to use her to breed Experimental LaManchas from Dex.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Awesome, those should be nice kids.


----------



## goathiker

They should do well for 4-H and maybe some open shows. Both girls are bred for LaManchas this year, they should be good milk does.


----------



## Emzi00

Jill, baking soda deactivates AC right? Have a link with info so I can get some ignorant people to shut up? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> At 100 lbs she is big enough. They always seem little compared to adult does and buck kids. One of my full grow does is really small, she's only about 130 and she never has had any problems kidding out or milking.


Sorry, I fell asleep really early... If you really want to buy her for what I paid for her you can come get her any time  the only reason I wanted to keep her so long is to get some kids to hopefully make money off of so I can give you a better deal :lol: but she really doesn't fit into my breeding program at all... Except her personality, I definitely would like my next goat to act like her but look more like Temperance :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Dee, breed her to Obsidian and keep a doe kid, then give her to Jill.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What can I do with a doe kid from obsidian? I won't have another buck to breed it to :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Breed it back to Obsidian and cull heavily. Duh. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha! Ew! No Thanx... Waste of my time :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Just sell her Dee, no since keeping kids out of does you don't even like :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

No! You could get a really stunning doe out of it! And you'd see what you're working with with Obsidian.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I have two other really nice does to let me see what I'm working with... I just really don't want to breed Galaxy right now cuz she's puny... Obsidian is ruff, he will crush her and I had a dream that she had a painful pregnancy and her little cute face made me feel so bad... She's just so much of a kid still..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Where is Lacie when I need her. She'd support me on this. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well if you have enough goats and time that would be fine, but I keep a very little herd and I don't want to waste the space in my herd on a doe I'm going to cull most of the kids out of when I could get a really fabulous unrelated doe and have fabulous show quality kids!  *dreaming*


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> What can I do with a doe kid from obsidian? I won't have another buck to breed it to :lol:
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Get your friend who is learning to do AI on horses to practice doing AI on her! Then you have a huge choice of excellent bucks.


----------



## glndg

Emzi00 said:


> Where is Lacie when I need her. She'd support me on this. :lol:





Emzi00 said:


> Where is Lacie when I need her. She'd support me on this. :lol:


For what it's worth, I support you on this! :laugh: She could get stunning kids out of Galaxy bred to Obsidian or another buck. The best looking goats don't always throw the best looking kids and vice versa. And different combinations of parents can give very different results. And personality is important.

Brood does don't have to be show quality even if you are striving for show quality offspring. You just want a doe who can do the job and produce offspring better than she is. You need a buck who passes on his good looks or something better.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> No! You could get a really stunning doe out of it! And you'd see what you're working with with Obsidian.


I agree 100%!! That's how I got my Brookie  I'm happy with that doe! And she came out of a not so nice doe... Bred her to a really nice buck and got a pretty nice kid IMHO! I would so do that Dee! And I had a real nice buck kid out of breeding sire to daughter


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Dee, I agree with what has been said! :lol: if you have to, do driveway breeding! I mean, if you keep ANYTHING you have the same problem...  and 100# is NOT small lol! My Sassy is due to come into heat any day now and I'm going to breed her.. She's 90+ lbs, and Juby is due to come in shortly after her and she is 80+ lbs and will also be bred  she is PLENTY big enough!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But she looks soooo small.... And she acts way too immature to be a mom


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well whe you have 130+ lb does around her heck yah she will look small! Lol! My girls look small next to Mocha and Pebby too


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Temperance is 180#... She makes galaxy look like a dwarf...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Geeze!! And you were worried about her being thin?!?! :lol: 
I think mine would looks like NDs too with something that big around! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol she's not too wide.. She's just huge! :lol: she's definitely not thin now, I was worried about her when she was at 165# 

There is something wrong with my Pygmy doe.. I can't pin point it but she's not acting normal. Though she is still eating and chewing her cud... She's just being weird


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did you see these pix Skyla? She's really not that big around, she's just loooong and has a lot of places to carry her weight..






















Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## margaret

The 27 of us on my mom's side of the family have a big football game and a 1 or 2 mile race on Thanksgiving along with our big meal. We were in PA this year so we are having our Thanksgiving celebration today. I didn't really want to run this year (I hate running) but everyone else was so I did it too. 
Dad makes me run laps around the house but other than that I haven't run hardly at all since last Nov.
But, I managed to run the 1 mile race with all of my cousins and I didn't die :lol:
But I always run with my mouth open and now I have an awful sore throat and cough:blue:
Well, I guess I have to gojoin in the foot ball game now, ttyl:wave:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I've got some raspberry mousse setting up in the fridge


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok so here is my Pygmy.. She keeps standing on that little stick with her front hooves like it makes her feel better.. She's not running away from me as fast as she usually does when I look at her and she actually let me get pretty close to her.. And she's breathing faster than normal... Could she be dying of obesity? Like her fat took up all her lung capacity or something....... She looks miserable..








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm worried if I chase her down and tackle her to get a temp she will just keel over and die..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Is it wet and rainy, Dee? Mine don't like to stand in the mud and will stand on or in other things (like food dishes:doh to avoid it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ same with mine, also, is it cold there (well.. 'Cold' lol!)? Maybe she's just chilly?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It just rained a little, there are many other dry places she could stand rather then keep going back to that tiny stick :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh I forgot to mention, she also arched her back a few times and looked at her belly button weird then peed.. Idk if that means anything.. I know my buck used to get into that position when he was confused and Galaxy has done it a couple times when she was in heat but she didn't pee after..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm gonna go back out and see if she's still breathing fast. It's really not that cold out.. And I'm a wuss when it comes to cold 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

According to my weather app it's 59 degrees and it's going to rain again in an hour and warm up a little to 62 ish


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> That's when you bring a thawed Game Hen with you and sneak it into the gut cavity of the turkey. Then you sit back and watch the show when they discover that they bought a "pregnant" turkey for dinner.


They showed someone being pranked this way on tv on Thanksgiving. The woman who pulled out the game hen was crying hysterically about the baby turkey. Didn't she know that turkey's are BIRDS and birds don't have babies inside, they lay eggs? And why didn't she notice that the "baby" turkey was headless and legless? :doh: She certainly gave the pranksters a reaction.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yea.. She's wheezing... But otherwise fine, I can tell she just ate some minerals cuz they are all over her chin. Hopefully she'll be ok


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

A lot of mine act like that when they are going to into labor Dee.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But she was just in heat a few weeks ago??? And the only buck she has been with is Obsidian when he was 3.5 months old... That would NOT be good... Do they act like they are in heat when they are pregnant?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He was not acting Bucky or mounting Andy of the girls when he was with them at that age... He just started getting Bucky like a month ago..... Is it really possible??? She will DIE!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ahhh! What do I do?? You can't just say something like that.... Now I'm having a panic attack! Thinking how could it be and why did she still act really annoying like she was coming into heat... No no no! This can't be possible.. She's just sick.. She's got a cold! Actually this morning when I was watching her I was leaning more toward brain tumor.. 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Just keep an eye, anything is possible. Something's bothering her for sure. More than likely a touch of Pasturella. You don't want her to get pnuemonia though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's taking these weird short breaths.. Like she has no lung capacity.. But like I said I can't get near her so I can't check with a stetho..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh ya, and she's staying away from the other does... She's normally very buddy buddy with Temper..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I can't take the stress! *GASP* *faints and dies* :lol:

I'm gonna go check on her again...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I know that feeling dee! I hope she's ok! She does sound off.. I'm thinking with Jill on the pasturella.. It's a bummer she's so wild!


----------



## Scottyhorse

HappyCaliGoats said:


> But she was just in heat a few weeks ago??? And the only buck she has been with is Obsidian when he was 3.5 months old... That would NOT be good... Do they act like they are in heat when they are pregnant?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


They can have heats when the are pregnant... But not generally.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What do I do if it's pasturella? I have been through stuff with this doe before, it's not impossible to treat her if it's going to save her life, I just don't like to stress he unless absolutely necessary..

When I first got her she had a uterine infection from the idiot that owned her shoving her had inside her with a filthy glove.. So I had to do pen g injections twice a day, then later she got a stupid foxtail stuck in her eye and I had to pull it out and tackle her to put ointment twice a day, the ulcer was huge.. This is probably why she hates me though.. We didn't have time to bond it was just "hi, you live here now and I have to stab you with needles"


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That would be something like Tylan 200 or I use LA 200... Both are only once a day...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But of course I don't have those  how could I know for sure if it's pasturella? Would she have a runny nose or any symptoms? Because she doesn't.. Just the weird breathing. And now she's looking at me like im crazy cuz I was following her around trying to look at her vulva/ udder


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So, got some new pics of the kids today 

Juby 















Sassy (who was FAR from happy about any of it so it's a bad pic)








And Gracie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> But of course I don't have those  how could I know for sure if it's pasturella? Would she have a runny nose or any symptoms? Because she doesn't.. Just the weird breathing. And now she's looking at me like im crazy cuz I was following her around trying to look at her vulva/ udder
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Sone if mine only had a fever, while others had a snotty nose and coughs... Would probably be best if you got a temp on her... Friends of ours goat was acting kinda off and just not right, had a high temp, vet far then 48hr Pen and something else..

And both those antibiotics I mentions can be bought at like TSC or somewhere that sells such things..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I like Gracie's face! Soo cute!

I wish TSC wasn't so far.. I guess I will tackle her and get a temp to see what we're working with.. The guys are out 4 wheelin in the mud pit by the doe pen so they are really gonna crack up watching me do this..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I was following around Jasper (the Pygmy) trying to look at her back side without touching her and she went to her safe zone! :lol: her own personal guard goat 








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

She's pregnant......................


----------



## glndg

Dee, you won't necessarily know if it's pneumonia caused by pasteuella or not, but I have noticed that since it can kill quickly with little or no warning people tend to shoot (antibiotics) first,, and ask questions later. They don't always have a temp, but can still die. A fever may peak and drop without you knowing.

Several antibiotics have been suggested. People seem to use a variety. Another one that some people have said they prefer is Nuflor.

You might want to start a separate thread.

From Tennessee meat goats-- "Update on 6/16/12: A goat producer subscribed to my meat-goat education group ChevonTalk mentioned that her doe had been treated for pasteurella abscesses with Nuflor, dosing every third day for eight (8) weeks, and she recovered. While I have no personal knowledge or experience with this medication protocol, I offer it for producers to consider an a treatment option. In my case cited above, the problem was undetermined for so long that I doubt that *any* medication would have saved the bucks. Prompt treatment for any illness is critical; time is always of the essence. --swg"


----------



## glndg

With pneumonia, they can die within 24 hours. Do you have any antibiotic? If you can grab her, you can check her lungs and also palpate her to see if she's pregnant instead. That's not necessarily a death sentence. Sometimes they do fine when bred to a big breed although that's a huge risk. If she feels pregnant see if you can line up a vet in case of an emergency C-section. Some vets do on -site field c-sections for less than you might imagine. (My vet was prepared to do that.) Can you locate any Pygmy breeders in your area for advice or help?

From another thread: "Good Call Karen..didnt even think of that!!! If he were mine I would begin antitbiotics as a precaustion..Nuflor would be a good choice 3 cc per 100#..once a day for five days..."

If you have pencillin, you probably have the dosage.


----------



## Emzi00

Dee, just eat her. :lol:


----------



## glndg

NubianFan said:


> She's pregnant......................


Oh, not necessarily. Some Pygmy bucks look pregnant.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I like Gracie's face! Soo cute!
> 
> I wish TSC wasn't so far.. I guess I will tackle her and get a temp to see what we're working with.. The guys are out 4 wheelin in the mud pit by the doe pen so they are really gonna crack up watching me do this..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Heheh! Me too 

ROFL!! Get them to help!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Emzi00 said:


> Dee, just eat her. :lol:


Lol! Poor Jasper! I don't think sick meat would be good meat..

She had a normal temp of 102.2 after being chased around. Her belly doesn't feel like it has any little monsters in it but she was extremely tense and flinchy.. Her eyelids are the same color they always have been when I have checked them.

Is pasturella contagious? How could she have gotten it? I do have penicillin but I really hate to do that to her unless I know for sure.. Cuz if it is something else like a heart condition I could kill her from the stress of running her around.. I didn't have the stetho on me so I could check her heart or lungs.. I was just thinking about the temp..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Yes. It's just around. Ask Cathy. She had some die of silent pneumonia this year. It's caused by pasteurella. They went very quickly.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm going to go state at her some more and see what I can think of.. I'll be back..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Where is Lacie when I need her. She'd support me on this. :lol:


I'm back home!!! :leap: I thought the ticket was for sunday, but it was today :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Pen G won't help it much either. It takes Tylan or Tetracycline.


----------



## glndg

Welcome back! Guess home was still where you left it?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Pen G won't help it much either. It takes Tylan or Tetracycline.


Well then I won't even waste my energy... Ugh stupid Pygmy goat!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi Lacie! :wave:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But first.. I need rum.. Otherwise this goat is gonna kill me..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

glndg said:


> Welcome back! Guess home was still where you left it?


Mostly :lol: And it's still pouring rain here. The goats were shocked to see me walk out there, it was crazy, they all came running as fast as they could to the fence. Guess they thought I was never coming back :lol: and Roo missed me


----------



## Emzi00

Well hi there Lacie. :lol:


----------



## glndg

Dee, you probably have time to get to TSC, don't you? (Unless you got to the rum already. )
Isn't pen g better than nothing until she can get something better?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Well hi there Lacie. :lol:


:wave: 
You know I managed to escape all but one picture except for the group ones? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> Dee, you probably have time to get to TSC, don't you? (Unless you got to the rum already. )
> Isn't pen g better than nothing until she can get something better?


Oh.. Ummm.. The rum might have found its way into my ginger ale..

It's just weird that this goat is eating normal and seems mostly normal.. She's just a little off.. I may have convinced my aunt to go to TSC with me tomorrow so we can get hay for the horses on the way back

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

For tonight just give her a dish of soda to lick, in case it's just a stomach ache.


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Oh.. Ummm.. The rum might have found its way into my ginger ale..
> 
> It's just weird that this goat is eating normal and seems mostly normal.. She's just a little off.. I may have convinced my aunt to go to TSC with me tomorrow so we can get hay for the horses on the way back
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


It starts mild and then progresses. Maybe she will be fine. If you are at TSC you can pick up meds -- if not for this time, for the next.

Funny how rum does that at your house!

:wink:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So if I make it to TSC what is better? Tylan or LA?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> For tonight just give her a dish of soda to lick, in case it's just a stomach ache.


Should I give her the same kind of soda I'm drinking? With rum too?? Hahaha! :ROFL: JK! :slapfloor:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Ask Jill.:laugh:
I think one of those two stings more than the other, which may be a consideration since your doe thinks all you do is torture her anyway.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill!! Jiiiillllllll!!!!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Where'd Lacie go? she'd know. 

Chickens are back in the tree. :hair: At least it is rainy so the goats will hide and not get pooped on.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Btw Jill, the girls love that kelp! The boys aren't sold on it yet but Temperance thinks its the best thing since the horse grain she steals out of the barn!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

LA 200 stings.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just realized I'm hungry.. I spent the whole day staring at that darn goat :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Don't waste good rum on a goat, geeze :lol: Just baking soda. 

The Tylan works better for respiratory stuff. It's good to have on hand for winter. Make sure it's Tylan 200 for your big fatsos. The Tylan 50 is way too under dosed for them.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha!! I know ur not talking about my goats Jill 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Last time I measured Eddie he was too big for the fiasco farms weight chart cuz it only goes up to 200# 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I wish I could just go to sleep for like 3 weeks or something


----------



## Emzi00

I'm with you Syd.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm gonna go speck on the short fatso again..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Have you thought about taking a survival course Sydney? Most colleges have them available for anyone. There's some real good private ones too. I ask because they tend to change how you feel about life and yourself profoundly.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I haven't, it would be interesting for sure.


----------



## goathiker

Alright, DH is off to find a bottle of Bootlegger...And it's all Dee's fault...


----------



## Emzi00

This reminded me of Lacie... :slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Alright, DH is off to find a bottle of Bootlegger...And it's all Dee's fault...


Lol I did nothing 

But the short fat thing is eating like a pig... Literally, she is grunting while she's picking up scraps from the others..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

She's probably fine. If she still acts like her tummy hurts tomorrow, just give her a teaspoon of Kat's herbs.


----------



## Scottyhorse

My ribs have felt like they are breaking all day long.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's no good Sydney!!  :hug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> She's probably fine. If she still acts like her tummy hurts tomorrow, just give her a teaspoon of Kat's herbs.


Ok I have no idea how long I was staring at her but she's been standing with her butt pressed against the corner of the shelter, burping a lot and chewing cud more than I have ever seen her chew before

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Ryann

I have a Lute question for those of you with more experience with this than me. I had my moms unregistered buck break out two weeks ago and we found him in the doe pen. One of my registered does was in heat so I waited the 2 weeks and gave her 2 cc Lute yesterday... I know this should bring her into heat in a couple of days.... I am thinking I can breed her to her intended buck on the next cycle in 3 weeks is that correct or do I need to wait longer?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Giving her Kat's herbs would be interesting too since she typically won't eat when I'm watching her unless shes surrounded by other goats and thinks I cant see her..

I forgot to mention earlier, she also had a ruptured salivary gland that I gave her antibiotics for because I didn't know exactly what it was till later.. Anyway, she's been through a lot..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It sounds like it, poor girl. She likes the kelp right? just put the herbs on the bottom so that by the time she's getting her share it's mostly herbs. 

Yes, you can breed her on the heat after Lute heat...I would give a Bo>se shot now to help throw more eggs.


----------



## Ryann

Thank you I don't have any bo-se but do have the gel I was planning on copper bolusing her tomorrow I will give her the gel then too. Thanks again! Oh and my moms buck now has 7 ft high fence.... he will not be getting in with my does again and if he does e might just disapear...... I hate having to put Mischief through this


----------



## NubianFan

Well I am feeling worse but Tiny Destroyer is sure feeling better.... a flash of orange just whizzed by me at mach 17......


----------



## goathiker

Give her a double on the gel, and a little secret, always give double selenium with the copper bolus. It helps the copper absorb and makes a huge difference in how well it works


----------



## goathiker

Oh, do you know what parallel you live on by chance?


----------



## Ryann

looked it up looks like the 43rd
why???


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Leslie I'm glad your kitty is at least better!

Nothing has changed all day with the Pygmy so I guess I will just see how she is in the morning


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

There was a lady on the horse board years ago, her husband was from Iran, she had this remedy for any kind of cold or congestion using peppers and onions and oil and garlic, I wish I remembered the recipe I think I need it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Just eat a bunch of peppers onions and garlic! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Every doe, especially pregnant above the 42nd parallel should be getting 400 mgs, vit D once a week. Not kidding you'll see a difference in the does and the kids. The first year I did vit D after learning about it I watched a buck doe twin pair who were born humping, fighting, and eating. Not even kidding :lol: Those two were born, the male humped the girl, and they were on the tit in 4 minutes. 

Wait you have Nigies? So 300 mgs.


----------



## NubianFan

This was specific, that might help but this was a chopped relish almost that you keep on hand to use when sick you eat a tablespoon a day til you get better. It was HOT it would set you on fire but supposedly works.


----------



## Ryann

goathiker said:


> Every doe, especially pregnant above the 42nd parallel should be getting 400 mgs, vit D once a week. Not kidding you'll see a difference in the does and the kids. The first year I did vit D after learning about it I watched a buck doe twin pair who were born humping, fighting, and eating. Not even kidding :lol: Those two were born, the male humped the girl, and they were on the tit in 4 minutes.
> 
> Wait you have Nigies? So 300 mgs.


I work at UNFI so I can get really good deals on human vitamins... would the human pill work if I find them in the right mgs?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Every doe, especially pregnant above the 42nd parallel should be getting 400 mgs, vit D once a week. Not kidding you'll see a difference in the does and the kids. The first year I did vit D after learning about it I watched a buck doe twin pair who were born humping, fighting, and eating. Not even kidding :lol: Those two were born, the male humped the girl, and they were on the tit in 4 minutes.
> 
> Wait you have Nigies? So 300 mgs.


I'm at 37 Jill, should I give 400? Don't they get vit D from the sun? We have tons of sun here 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

YES, I'm at 42, I give 400 mgs a day and take them myself as well. 

Yes the human gelcaps are what I give. They don't even notice that they are in their oats. 

There is a reason why we are all vit D deficient. Anyone who has an hour let me know :lol: Dee already knows, just hasn't quite made the connection.


----------



## Ryann

thanks Jill, I will get some this week and give it a try!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hmm... I wonder what Dee knows that she's not telling me! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Cloud cover...Salt...Rain dances...Geoengineering?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why would that take away out vitamin D? We're about dying over here from over exposure to sun.... Or does that crazy stuff suck the vitamins out of us?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

You're not dying from the sun, you're dying from all the stuff in between you and the sun. I never sent you that movie?


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'd like to know.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> You're not dying from the sun, you're dying from all the stuff in between you and the sun. I never sent you that movie?


You might have, somewhere, sometime.. but my iPad doesn't let me play movies :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I am dying from nasal congestion and burny throat.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't think I'm gonna sleep well... I can't stop thinking about that goat and I'm out of beer so that won't help me forget...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Goatgirl80

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It doesn't get any easier, unless you hate them :lol:
> 
> This is Azzie, Moons sister. Looked just like Moon the day she left, found an ad on CL later on down the road, and she looked like this. Absolutely broke my heart.


Ydytdjydyjdghosyyeiytduye Thomas



HappyCaliGoats said:


> So you contacted them after you found the pic?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I don't think I'm gonna sleep well... I can't stop thinking about that goat and I'm out of beer so that won't help me forget...
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I'm gunna have a heck of a time getting to sleep again like last night... Hard to find a good position to sleep in that doesn't include your ribs...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Put pillows everywhere else? What happened to your ribs?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Nothing, they just hurt worse than when I broke my elbow. Nothing helps. My mom had this type of arthritis in her ribs when she was a kid, she thinks I have it too. She grew out of it, but, it's miserable. And then there's just all my other aches and pains on top of it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That doesnt sound good at all.. I'm sorry.. How did your mom get better?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Here Sydney and BO admitted this is happening yesterday!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, you definitely sent that jill.. I just can't watch it 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

HappyCaliGoats said:


> That doesnt sound good at all.. I'm sorry.. How did your mom get better?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


She just grew out of it. Yeah, today was a crappy day.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thank Jill, I'll watch it when our internet isn't acting up.


----------



## goathiker

Do you have a DVD player Dee?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes  :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok I know this pic came out small but... Y'all know how big a bathtub is! Temper and Galaxy are squished in keeping warm and Temper barely fits! She's the big brown blob thing :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Ok, I'll try out my DVD burner :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol ok! And I forgot to attach the pic! :lol:








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Are you sure Temper is fat enough? She doesn't quite roll up the sides yet :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She doesn't look that big when she's standing...







Although you can't see the Pygmy goat hiding In front of her lol!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Goatgirl80

I just want to say sorry.for the "post" from me.. I laid my phone down with this app opened and my 4 year old got ahold of my phone lol... I just didn't want anyone thinking that was on purpose.


----------



## goathiker

Oh don't worry Bean is due with triplets


----------



## Scottyhorse

My brother fell asleep on the couch a while ago, and I just stuck some of my dads socks on his face, and he woke up and said "I know what the symbols mean" "I know what the symbols are" and I kept asking him "what?" and he just kept repeating it. And I said "I don't know what you mean." He said it a couple more times, and by this point I was super confused, and then he pointed over by the phone and said something like "It's what the hostage takers use" or something like that a few times... Then went to bed :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Goatgirl80 said:


> I just want to say sorry.for the "post" from me.. I laid my phone down with this app opened and my 4 year old got ahold of my phone lol... I just didn't want anyone thinking that was on purpose.


Figured it was just a typo 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Oh don't worry Bean is due with triplets


Yay! Fatty bean bag!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Oh man, I was trying to figure out the code...Now I'm disappointed :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I guess when I say I'm gonna put weight on a doe I mean it huh? I should probably slow down a bit, since I have never done this before.. I didn't mean to make her a rolly polly... And I want Kat to but on weight but I don't want her to be obese..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

They're just like a dog, you should be able to feel ribs easily but not see them standing back. They build fat in the brisket and right behind the front leg so, you can check to see how deep it is. The organs are covered first, of course.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok actually it's not my first time I did have to put weight on my boer after her triplets..

So how thick should the fat behind their elbows be?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

The Thomas part was awesome like doubting? or more like Mark Twain? Um, did someones 4 year old just blow the cover on one of our lurkers?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I feel like temper built a lot of fat behind her elbow before her ribs and hips were covered..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> The Thomas part was awesome like doubting? or more like Mark Twain? Um, did someones 4 year old just blow the cover on one of our lurkers?


:lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, they build fat there. Unfortunately fat isn't muscle and doesn't magically change into muscle either, contrary to popular belief. So, check out where she is at. She should never bulge under her elbow but, Nubians tend to gather fat in the brisket and neck area so, check that out too.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It doesn't bulge under her elbow.. It bulges behind her elbow :lol: but I was trying to cover her ribs and hips....... Was I following the wrong lines?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She'll probably milk it off right??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I need to order something to wear for two Christmas parties... :chin:


----------



## goathiker

Hm, Khakis and a sweatshirt?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I thought dairy goats were supposed to carry extra weight because they have a job that requires them to exert a lot of energy?? I keep my dogs fit because they do not have much of a job, at least not a daily job.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

What is your dairy goat doing right now?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol sleeping and growing babies! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Hm, Khakis and a sweatshirt?


 I wish. I have to dress nicer than a nice pair of jeans (the ones I got for showing), a t-shirt, and a really nice cardigan, apparently. So, probably a dress or something like it.. But I'm just gunna get a dress I like, I don't care if it fits the 'themes' or not.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ugh, hurts to burp or sneeze. I couldn't sleep so I made some cookie dough for tomorrow or monday. Hopefully I can sleep now, cause I have a bunch of art homework for tomorrow, and Levi is coming over after church.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ouch, it hurts to lay down.  

Oh, and I guess that means I need to clean my room and wash my blankets tomorrow morning too. I'm pretty sure that Levi would appreciate it if my bed wasn't covered in dog hair and there wasn't underwear and socks and dirty jeans and shirts all over the place :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Okay, goodnight Jill and Dee  Sleep tight.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol good luck with that! Hope you feel better tomorrow!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night sydney!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

When will she deliver? Has she milked for 310 days?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Idk how many days.. I didn't count.. I think she kidded in feb..i dried her up last month. Umm.. She's due April?? If she took but I wanted her to be a good weight when she got preg because I was horrified when I realized what those triplets took off my boer... I couldn't see it while they were still in her..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

You're comparing a dairy goat to a meat goat though, and your dairy has been dried up 3 months early. She's not working...Meat goats are bred a bit differently, okay, A LOT differently.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did I mention I was new at this?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

How much Vitamin D should parallel 40 have?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I thought Temper looked good.. Now ur telling me I'm one of those people that's in denial??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Hi Karen, I'd give goats 200 mgs and people 400 mgs. And yeah, I need to Pm you...The other couple people I PMed terrified me :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno

Funny! I do take 400 MG daily but haven't done anything for the goats yet. I know I need to, just figuring the logistics out. 2 of my girls eat together. Would my Nigerian get less than my LaManchas?


----------



## goathiker

She doesn't really need to. That estimate was really low. I put the capsule in the end of a peanut and hand them out at treat time. They never notice :lol:


----------



## goathiker

My mother is always asking for a story of my childhood for her weird family book. The character I would write about she detests to the point of hatred. I am always tempted to do this and give her my story though. 

There was once a young boy, he was a common boy of a common cross. His white father had married a young Chinook Indian bride and being born in the late '50's that meant he was pretty much nothing. This child was born with Dyslexia, they didn't know it was simply a mineral deficiency then. Of course his Indian mother would have sought no care anyway. 
This boy had the bad luck to be born the 3rd of 4 boys and be a bit more sensitive than most. His teachers told him he was worthless and his brothers followed that path as well. They would tie him fast and put snakes on him until he peed. They did this until his dreams were full of snakes, every night, coming to get him. These dreams followed him his whole life.
This young man did eventually grow. He suffered many head wounds growing up, many broken bones, many mental traumas for which he would blame no one. He loved his family and for reasons unknown to me, respected his father even though he was "her" child, not his, even though born of him. 
In 1969, this young man had the bad luck of being drafted to war. Untaught, terrified, and yet somehow, still trusting, our young man headed to the front lines of Vietnam. He was barely 18 years old. He was assigned to a unit with a strong leader. This leader had no merits but, was getting things done. 
Our young man crept through deadly jungle, suffered the deprivations of war, and learned to kill or be killed quickly. 
Coming upon jungle towns, he was told to kill...And he did, for that was what he was taught. Later though he wondered why those women and children had to die and talking with his other young unit members, he started to see a pattern in the commanders ways. 
He talked to every young boy in that unit and the next time they were told to kill a village, they instead turned their guns on their commander. No one in this unit was ever tried for this death. It was news at the time and Americans agreed with the unit. 
Some of these boys got to come home, others, like our lad, were sent to the main fighting force. There they would be wounded, be shot full of Heroine, and sent back out to fight, over and over again. He did eventually make it home with many scars, a chip on his shoulder, and a major drug problem. 

I was about 10 the first time I noticed him, the young man on his motorcycle with his hair down to waist and his polite nod to acknowledge you as he went by. 

There's more to this story, you want to hear the rest????


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Jill, my goats all eat together, now would I get the D into them that way? Mine are super picky with odd things like copper, not sure if they would realize the D in their grain... Hmm..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Quite an interesting story! Your a great writer Jill!


----------



## ariella42

Can goats get laryngitis? Rose was yelling when we left the house, but she sounds really weird and hoarse.


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> Hi Karen, I'd give goats 200 mgs and people 400 mgs. And yeah, I need to Pm you...The other couple people I PMed terrified me :lol:


I take more than that -- 1000 or sometimes 2,000.....when I remember. :laugh: They upped the recommended amount for people. It takes a lot to move your values up. Under 10,000 is not going to have a toxic effect. I knew a doctor who was taking that much, but he was older and I believe had a bone density issue. In areas where it is hot and people stay inside, or if people stay inside for other reasons, you need more than otherwise.
http://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/VitaminD-HealthProfessional/

Never thought of supplementing goats with it, but will try that.


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> My mother is always asking for a story of my childhood for her weird family book. The character I would write about she detests to the point of hatred. I am always tempted to do this and give her my story though. ....
> 
> There's more to this story, you want to hear the rest????


Yes!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So anyone want to guess what was ailing my Pygmy doe and cost me most of my sanity last night?? I figured it out though it doesn't make much sense..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> So anyone want to guess what was ailing my Pygmy doe and cost me most of my sanity last night?? I figured it out though it doesn't make much sense..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yes! :laugh:I feel like I am repeating myself.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:lol: she's in heat!! I'm assuming last night was cramps?? She's in full blown heat today  stupid goat! I can't believe she got me so worried!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol:


----------



## glndg

Funny goat. No shot to fix that. But it does give you a chance to get some antibiotics to have on hand in case of an emergency. I am slowly accumulating an arsenal of emergency supplies. :crazy:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol ya, I'm still going to TSC. and I just checked my bank account, I can afford antibiotics and hay! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So I was sitting in the shelter with them some time after dark listening to them all breathe and I got all stressed thinking they all had silent pnumonia except Kat, she was the only one that sounded normal.. But probably cuz the Pygmy was being stupid and the other two had crammed them selves into a bath tub that didn't look very comfortable and it was for feed! Not bedding!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh, I'm so tired :coffee2: I fell asleep like right after I came on here yesterday, sorry :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh I can tell this is going to be a "fun" trip.... My aunt is already starting to annoy me...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

:lol: Dee, the ones in the bathtub didn't look sick at all. And aren't you glad you worried for nothing rather than not worry and it WAS something? And because of this, you will be better prepared in case of a real emergency. (You can tell your little girl that, NO! This does not count as an emergency! I'm sure she thinks it is! )


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh my gosh, I'm so tired :coffee2: I fell asleep like right after I came on here yesterday, sorry :lol:


Hi Lacie.  yes, wondered where you went. You missed Dee's scare.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya that's not fair! You get to come at the end when we already know the answer and I'm not worried anymore!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

She's gone again. As soon as I said something to her. 

Good luck at TSC, Dee! Gotta get busy here.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! I tell her no all the time! especially now when she is asking to breed with the Nubian! She is screaming at him through the fence and teasing him! Little brat she is.. Have a great day Vicky!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Thanks, Dee. Have a great day too! Have a little trip to make today to bring back a stinky rag.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, Sorry Dee! 

And to continue the issue with my nephew, he did have a better day on friday, still a little down but not anything like thursday. Friday morning at breakfast, we were eating outside and he put a paper plate on the hood of his dads truck, and his dad absolutely flipped on him. Screaming at him and cussing, he kept apologizing, but his dad wouldn't let up, and nobody was standing up for him. I looked at his mom and said "Don't you think that's a bit much, it's a paper plate", she returned with a snobby "Well he shouldn't have done that in the first place". 
So I had enough of that. Not even 24hrs there and I've seen that boy cry all day and get screamed at. I got in between them and dished it back at him, and he couldn't find anything to say to defend himself so he walked off in a huff. And that boy was grinning ear to ear he was so happy.
Friday afternoon he started getting a cough, and their fix was give him nyquil to knock him out... that ticked me off.
Then Saturday morning I didn't catch why, but his dad called him an f-ing idiot and I got so ticked, and came unglued. I can't believe how they treat him in front on everyone, it has to be 10x worse at home. 
And god, the poor boy probably didn't have pink eye in the first place, it wasn't red, just swollen. His dad probably did that. :angry:

But they're planning on moving to Fresno in 2 weeks, so that's only 3-4hrs away, so that'd be much easier for him to stay here for however long if he wants 
It just so sad how they treat him, I can't believe it. Don't have kids if thats how you're going to treat them


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's terrible Lacie... He's prolly gonna end up living with you now so that's good :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow. That is horrible. I hope your nephew will come visit you often. No one should be put through that.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ttyl, my ride is here!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I hope he lives with you. Poor guy


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, steal him, love him, and never let him go.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's terrible. I gave him my phone number, address, etc, and said if he ever wants to call me, no matter the time of day he can, and whenever he wants to come up, we'll come get him. 
He's really sweet, he doesn't deserve to be treated that way. He just turned 17 in august.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He could also use some food...  He's a rather lanky fellow


----------



## Scottyhorse

He looks like he's bigger than Levi


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's an oversized hoodie :lol: There is nothing to him, just limbs, he's a really good dancer :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Are you trying to play match maker for your nephew with these girls Lacie?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: What gave you that idea!? :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

..... He's got a cool name too... :shades: :ROFL: :ROFL: 

Sorry, I had to after Leslie mentioned it :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Oh I don't know, seemed logical.


----------



## Emzi00

I'm calling dibs on Lacie's nephew. :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I don't understand why anyone would yell at anyone for putting a paper plate on the hood of a truck... that's just weird.


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol: Hey, I already got one  But seriously, he only weighs 145 lbs! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Emma you are probably who she was targeting that way you two could finally actually be related... But don't you have a boyfriend?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> ..... He's got a cool name too... :shades: :ROFL: :ROFL:
> 
> Sorry, I had to after Leslie mentioned it :lol:


Okay I am curious now, what's his name? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sooo, Emma, you like older, lanky boys do you? :ROFL: I'll tell you his name for one of those brownies you made the other day :lol:

I don't understand it either. His dad was a prison warden, so maybe that's why he's such a jerk, to put it nicely.


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Emma you are probably who she was targeting that way you two could finally actually be related... But don't you have a boyfriend?


I'm kinda her daughter so that might be kinda weird. :lol: No, I don't, boys are yucky, people in general are yucky, I'm done. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, I'd say he weighs 120lbs or so, definitely not more than that though. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Sooo, Emma, you like older, lanky boys do you? :ROFL: I'll tell you his name for one of those brownies you made the other day :lol:
> 
> I don't understand it either. His dad was a prison warden, so maybe that's why he's such a jerk, to put it nicely.


Basically, yeah. :slapfloor: Deal! You can have them all, they weren't the best. :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yeah, I'd say he weighs 120lbs or so, definitely not more than that though. :lol:


That's about what I weigh!  It varies from 118 to 122... Levi only weighs what he does because it's all muscle :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Deal! I think I'm still drunk from the other day, so they'll probably taste great to me :slapfloor:

His name's Quaid


----------



## Emzi00

And how is that pronounced? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's hard to describe the sounds to pronounce it :lol: The Qua sound like in the beginning of queen, followed Aid like kool aid, so it flows together like if it were spelt Kwaid, if that made any sense :ROFL:
It's pretty much how it reads though :lol: So yeah, Quaid.


----------



## Emzi00

That's a fun name... but it's still not Stan. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well his dads name is Bill, so I'm surprised he got that name :ROFL: And true, it'd never work between you two, you're in love with Stan :ROFL: :slapfloor: :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Crap, I just remembered I'm getting my tooth pulled in like 25 hours! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I just got paid $20 to give a goat two shots :lol: 
One was a scary needle though! 16g is HUGE! *shudders*


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Wow!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It was pretty good! Lol 

Oh, and Lacie, that's horrible about your nephew... Hope he lives with you! LOL


----------



## Ryann

My uncle rescued a a pitbull about 3 weeks ago... he was told she had just come out of heat... well apparently not! I helped deliver 8 puppies that were definitely full term this morning. My uncle was at work and my aunt is disabled after a stroke.. I had never even met Daisy and with her being in labor and not knowing me I was a little nervous but she is a sweet dog and knew I was helping... nothing like helping with birthing to bond human and animal we are great friends now! I think that the previous owner knew she was bred and didn't want to deal with puppies  He threat4ened to take her out back and shoot her that is why my uncle ended up with her... anyone looking for a puppy in NH? They are pit/weinheimer crosses


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh man I so wish I could!!  no pups aloud here


----------



## NubianFan

Are you sure they are pit /Weimaraner crosses, pits can be that blue color too.


----------



## Ryann

not positive but the previous owner had a male weinheimer and I doubt she would have had 8 blue pits.


----------



## NubianFan

makes sense she is a pretty girl and the pups are a pretty color.


----------



## Ryann

they are all that pretty silver blue color the last one born (not in this picture) is a little darker than her siblings and they have little bits of white mostly on their chests and a couple with a white stripe between their eyes


----------



## Emzi00

So who wants to buy me a horse for Christmas?


----------



## NubianFan

I want to ship you two horses for Christmas.... Hope you like mini rodeos occasionally....


----------



## Emzi00

That sounds perfect. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I so wish I could take one Ryann! You should just come bring a few here and 'forget' one when you leave :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Hm, I wonder how many will turn out to be brindle? They will be good hunting dogs for sure.


----------



## Ryann

My uncle had planned to breed her to his red brindle pit on her next heat but now that will have to wait... They are cute for sure... I won't visit them much because I do not need another dog my Feisty girl is enough for me!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ryann, cute pups!


Dee, I know you're here :lol: how tall is Temper?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh Ryann you need another one!!  lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So my aunt wanted to go to TSC and get hay today... I went with her because we both needed hay... She didn't tell me she had a few other errands to run and we were going to be out for 6 hours!! :hair: I got so car sick driving around and now I have wasted my last day of vacation... At least I got some much needed things and I found a place to order me the kelp meal!!!

Hey Jill, how much kelp meal can they have per day? Because temperance wants a bowl full  I didn't give her that much because I figured I should introduce it slowly right?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> Ryann, cute pups!
> 
> Dee, I know you're here :lol: how tall is Temper?


Sorry idk the answer to that question... If it wasn't muddy I would check for you. She's taller than Kat but that doesn't help u much 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Sorry idk the answer to that question... If it wasn't muddy I would check for you. She's taller than Kat but that doesn't help u much
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Geesh, don't even know how tall your goats are :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nope, but when I bought her the lady offered me one that was borderline low end of breed standard and I told her I didn't want one that short so we agreed temper was the best of the ones she had for sale. So I know she's at least within the breed standard 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol, when you get a chance can you measure how tall she is at the withers in inches? Just would be interesting to know


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why's that? You want to tell me how fat she is too?? :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok fine, I will go see if I can get her on a dry patch.. What is breed standard anyway?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Comparisons...besides she's not fat just .............fluffy? :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya.. Really really fluffy! :slapfloor: especially in her armpits..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Ryann

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh Ryann you need another one!!  lol!


 NO feisty is my baby girl and already gets jealous of the goats... I just tell her she is special she gets to sleep in my bed! lol but seriously do not need a puppy! they are adorable though


----------



## Emzi00

Lindsey that's what I keep saying I am but we still know the truth :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I just made home made pancakes, with real blueberry syrup made from blueberry puree not that artificially flavored crap and bacon for dinner....


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ok fine, I will go see if I can get her on a dry patch.. What is breed standard anyway?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Mature Nubian does should be at least 30" tall at the withers, and should weigh at least 135 pounds. Mature Nubian bucks should be at least 32" tall at the withers, and should weigh at least 160 pounds.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It doesn't have a height maximum? Well we all know Obsidians going to keep the standard :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> It doesn't have a height maximum? Well we all know Obsidians going to keep the standard :lol:
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I've never heard of one :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Back in a bit..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ryann said:


> NO feisty is my baby girl and already gets jealous of the goats... I just tell her she is special she gets to sleep in my bed! lol but seriously do not need a puppy! they are adorable though


I want a puppy to sleep with me!  lol!


----------



## Ryann

you have about 8 weeks to talk your mom and dad into one lol...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok so either I did something wrong or the person that told me this doe comes from very large lines just meant long and fat, not tall 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Well how tall was she?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yes, how tall?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I want!!!! Roomate won't lemme


----------



## NubianFan

I think she is keeping it a secret.


----------



## goathiker

She's scared


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry.. I'm feeding everyone.. They are distracting me... So Temper is barely over 30 1/2 and Kat is barely over 30


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They are pretty close for their huge weight difference..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Sorry.. I'm feeding everyone.. They are distracting me... So Temper is barely over 30 1/2 and Kat is barely over 30
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


OMG! That means Moon is 2 inches taller than Temper! :O I'm shocked...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm shocked that Temper is that short.. I might help though if I had a real measure thingy not the flimsy tape I use to measure their waste line.. I just held it straight next to her and drew a straight line with my eyes :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

:ROFL: I think my "little" does are taller than that.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hmm... Where do I get a goat measurer??i won't be able to measure them with a meter stick and a straight ruler unless I have 2 hands which would mean I need a holder which is not easy to get around here..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Just wear old pants. I stand by them and use the stick on their shoulders and mark it on my pants with the sharpie. Then I can go in the house and measure with a tape.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's a good idea!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I'll measure my girls tomorrow. 

In other news Guinen should be due in a month and a half.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Nacoma's momma?  I need to get some pics of the goaty goats tomorrow to show everyone. They're awfully cute in the snow!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Now I just need to find that old meter stick! Maybe I'll work on it wed.

Oh and Kat likes the renew gold, and they all like the sweetlix minerals better than manna pro


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yep, Nacoma's mom. Hopefully she'll have an easier time this go 'round. Dex's kids should be smaller for her. 

I wish it would quit raining for more than 5 minutes so I could get everyone out. The barn is too murky to get good pictures.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Rain was off and on for us today, definitely the most we have had so far! I'm hoping to see green stuff soon!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Jill guess what, Galaxy hates rain and mud!  I'll let you tell her what Oregon is like :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So when I'm trying to predict Kat's next heat do I count from the day she started heat or the last day? Cuz she is still in heat!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

The day she started, just so you'll be watching for it.

Galaxy will live in here :lol:








[/URL]


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well that's much dryer than my puny shelter :lol: my bath tub is backed up.. I have been plunging for 20 min...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I hate it when that happens.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well.. Looks like its gonna stay that way for now cuz neither I or bf have any more plunging energy.. This happened one year when the back yard flooded but our yard is far from flooded as we didn't get that much rain and I'm sure the septic isn't full as the toilets are still flushing... Gotta love this old house! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm heating the oven up to bake the cookie dough I made last night when my ribs hurt too much to lay down. My back is hurting the worst right now, I think it would feel good to lay down :lol: After I get them all made, I will warm this gel pack up to lay on when I go to bed...


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, mine too. What would I do with out the leaky roof and bad plumbing?


----------



## goathiker

My hips are crunchy tonight :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I gotta wake up for work for the first time in 5 days... I hope I don't sleep in!!

Night everyone!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

G'night Dee


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> My hips are crunchy tonight :lol:


Oh my, that doesn't sound good :lol: I think I popped my back about 15 times... Still hurts


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I don't hurt, just make a lot noise while stretching.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Darn, I think the first batch of cookies got a little over done.  I don't know what is up with it, but these cookies don't want to flatten out, it's very strange. And the chocolate chips kinda turned out funny. Wonder if it has to do with me having the dough in the fridge for a little over 24 hours??


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yep, hard as rocks. Darn  The second batch looks better, but they didn't flatten out to look like proper chocolate chip cookies... More like Peanut Butter cookies. Hopefully they turn out all right. And there's only 11 of them.  :lol: Never had something like this happen, ever. Very strange.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Guys do you know why BB would be EXTREMELY loud? She isn't in heat, she was just in last week, so I'm confused. But the last two days she won't shut up!


----------



## goathiker

The neighborhood I grew up in was a circle of houses on plots ranging from 1 to 5 acres. There were about 15 houses. Off of this circle was a property of about 30 acres (that had out of state owners), an old dirt logging road, an old railway bed from a coal cart train, a dirt road that headed toward the beach, up a bluff, and ended on top. The old defunct hwy. 101 ran through, going one way it ended at the community well and a bomb crater from WW2, going the other, it went to a small creek with a bridge crossing it and eventually out to the modern highway. From this point there was another logging road that could access just about everywhere in the county. Once we were old enough to be allowed, the beach was right across the road from the bus stop. It was a child's paradise. 
A dangerous paradise. For being a small town, it has the distinction of being one of the the top 10 most dangerous places to live in the state of Oregon. All port towns have a few things in common, smugglers, thieves, violent crime, hate crimes, underground crime/Mafia, black market, excessive drinking, more drinking, a lot of drinking, a very large thriving drug trade, and Satanists. We were 5 miles north of city limits. 
In the neighborhood there were 6 of us, all little girls ranging about 6 years apart. I was the oldest and my little sister was the youngest. We came from very different kinds of homes but, together, when we were getting along, we owned that neighborhood. 
Everyday we would walk home from the bus stop and everyday right about the same spot, our young man would ride by us on his motorcycle, nod as he went by and go blasting around some of those extra access roads while we walked home. At that time we knew nothing about him except that we were supposed to stay away from him.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

*applause*


----------



## goathiker

I don't know, maybe she didn't ovulate and is having a 5 day heat?


----------



## NubianFan

Was he protecting you all by being nearby on his motorcycle?


----------



## goathiker

No spoilers Leslie, :razz: I'll write more before I shut down for the morning.


----------



## NubianFan

oh sorry


----------



## NubianFan

I am laying here in a NyQuil fog watching my daughter get ready for school. I am not going to be able to go to work today, I just am still too sick.


----------



## goathiker

Blech, that's nasty. The neighbors dog ran around his yard barking all night so, I gave up on sleeping. Probably will pass out in an hour and sleep all day instead :lol:


----------



## goathiker

If you didn't see it Leslie, the first part of the story is on post 27106.


----------



## Emzi00

Oh that's right, other people have school today. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Feels good to sleep in here and there  I feel so good today! 

And you left us hanging Jill!!


----------



## goathiker

About the time I turned 13 I started to realize that my life was very different from the other kids I knew. I got up in the morning, cared for my animals, and went to school. They got up and dressed in their designer clothes, brushed their professional perms, and went to school. I waited for the bus and went home. They went to cheer leading practice, hang out with friends, slumber parties, the movies, etc. To make matters worse, I was the only kid anywhere near my age in the church my mom went to. That's a hard time in life, when you look around and realize that you are not like everyone else, that you have no real friends, and that you are considered not good enough to visit with. 
So, I started wandering. The fear that used to keep me in the open parts of the neighborhood now started driving me to see more. 
One day I started to walk up the old dirt logging road and there was the young man, sitting on his motorcycle. For the first time he talked to me and kept me standing there talking until it was almost my check in time. Then he rode on up the road leaving me to hurry back home. 
That was fun! I was being bad, talking to the bad boy of the neighborhood. From then on I would see him often when I went out to hike around and he started teaching me about how things really are outside of the bubble I'd been raised in. 
A couple things happened during that time period. A weird landslide of trees and dirt mysteriously covered the old dirt logging road making it pretty much impassable about a mile and a half from the neighborhood. The other thing was that I was never to go up the modern logging road "because the bears would eat my arms off" he saw it happen once...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe! Don't stop! Lol

So, I'm pondering letting the does door stay open at night.. They fight less that way.. My shed is only 10x10.. There is plenty of space, but they always have to figure out the 'pecking order' every night lol! And they always shove each other around getting out every morning.. Idk, I just worry! They have mostly 4ft fencing... Some 6ft... :/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm nervous about this stupid tooth! Gotta take some pills in about 45 minutes and then be there at 1. 
On the upside, since this have been bothering me for a while, I've lost a lot of weight by not eating :ROFL: I'm actually right where I should be now :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well that's not the right way to do it! :lol:

Skyla, I leave the door open to all the goats' sheds at night, for the most part.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know, but it worked! :lol: Just took my pills, they were Halcions. So basically narcotic sleeping pills, no wonder they didn't want me driving myself :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh my, those are strong :lol: Good luck Lacie


----------



## Emzi00

Dee, the goat in the doorway is my wether, see how small Bear seems? :lol:







He's kinda handsome. :lol:













His "beard".


----------



## margaret

He's fatter than my buck.


----------



## Emzi00

He actually could use some weight on him. He was dealing with some worms but once we got that taken care of he went into rut and I haven't quite gotten him caught up. I think what you're seeing is his depth and hair. :lol:


----------



## margaret

He does have a lot of hair:lol:
My buck needs more weight too.
He had cocci a little while back so that might have something to do with it.
He looks fine, but the hair is deceiving.


----------



## Scottyhorse

My poor bucks are going to shiver themselves to skin and bones


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emma, bear looks like a mini alpine :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

No, Sydney, no!! :hair: :lol: He's young and alpines come in fun colors too! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I love that the very tip of his tail is white, it looks like a little beacon he is waving around. Did you ever get another doe Emma, do you have 4 now or still three.


----------



## Emzi00

Margaret, he'd have way more hair if he wouldn't have gotten a clip this summer. :lol:


----------



## margaret

Scottyhorse said:


> My poor bucks are going to shiver themselves to skin and bones


How cold is it up there?


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> I love that the very tip of his tail is white, it looks like a little beacon he is waving around. Did you ever get another doe Emma, do you have 4 now or still three.


I have four now. This is my other doe.


----------



## Scottyhorse

emzi00 said:


> no, sydney, no!! :hair: :lol: He's young and alpines come in fun colors too! :lol:


:rofl:


----------



## Rhandi74

Hey all, I was not sure where to post this but Jefferspet has a great sale on copposure for goats today only so if you need some you may want to check it out.


----------



## Scottyhorse

What color is Ellie considered?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Gunna check it out! Thanks!


----------



## Emzi00

Scottyhorse said:


> What color is Ellie considered?


Broken chamoisee.


----------



## Scottyhorse

They're the same price??


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> Broken chamoisee.


Interesting, she looks really gray.


----------



## Emzi00

She's gotten darker as it has gotten colder, but it's just the tips of her fur. It seems like a lot of Windrush does have that color. A lot of people make Alpine colors way more complicated than they are, they might say she's a Chamoisee with white, bald face, a martingale, and white Swiss markings, but she's a broken chamoisee. :lol:


----------



## Rhandi74

Scottyhorse said:


> They're the same price??


They are half off, I just ordered one. I believe it is one per customer. You may have to click on today's sale for livestock. You can also enter in the promo code CYBER14 and get 15% off your order. Hope this helps.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Dee, the goat in the doorway is my wether, see how small Bear seems? :lol:
> View attachment 82910
> 
> He's kinda handsome. :lol:
> View attachment 82911
> View attachment 82912
> 
> His "beard".
> View attachment 82913


Bear's cute :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I see it now, thanks!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Bear looks like an ND Emma! :lol: 

How high is your fence Sydney? I think I'm gonna do it..


----------



## Emzi00

Does this doe look like a Nigerian too? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It could if she was a tad shorter  :lol:


----------



## Ryann

gave Mischief the lute on Friday night 16 days after the buck breakout and I have not seen her come back in....should I give her the lute again?


----------



## Emzi00

Would there be a reason for ADGA to be slow this time of the year? I still haven't gotten papers for the one doe and she isn't on the genetics site yet either...


----------



## goathiker

I don't know, I haven't gotten my wether certificates yet either.


----------



## margaret

I don't know, but my bucklings papers took a while to come too.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah I'm still waiting on Coups papers


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ryann it could take up to a week or so 

I'm not sure Emma, but that's annoying!


----------



## Ryann

ok I will wait a little longer...I just do not want her having bucks unregistered babies! One doeling is already reserved if she has one and I wanted to keep one too! lol so she needs to have 2 does by rebel and I want them to have his blue eyes...not asking for much am I??? I bred Memily to Maverick....Memily has had 6 kids all blue eyes quads last year and Maverick is polled so I told her if she can give me blue eyed polled doeling she can keep it lol


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie!! How are you??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Emzi00 said:


> Dee, the goat in the doorway is my wether, see how small Bear seems? :lol:
> View attachment 82910
> 
> He's kinda handsome. :lol:
> View attachment 82911
> View attachment 82912
> 
> His "beard".
> View attachment 82913


He does look little :lol: but his face still looks ND...

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Ryann

Dee did you see someone in CA posted their pygmy's for sale I think it said the buck was free... your girl could have a Boyfriend


----------



## goathiker

Alright, who wants to hear the end of that story tonight?


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> Alright, who wants to hear the end of that story tonight?


I do! I do! :applaud:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ryann said:


> Dee did you see someone in CA posted their pygmy's for sale I think it said the buck was free... your girl could have a Boyfriend


I didn't see! Where at?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Ryann

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I didn't see! Where at?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f189/npga-pygmy-goats-starting-50-ca-173420/


----------



## Scottyhorse

I do, Jill!  

Skyla, most of it is cattle panels, so however tall those are. The fence along the yard we built, out of wood, I think it's 4 feet. The lower doe pen, which connects to the upper doe pen, is 4 feet tall, we used t-posts and some cute (but super heavy duty) rolled field fence type stuff. Part of it runs along the yard, so it's only 1-2 feet in places, from the outside... The yard is higher than the lower pen. But, since it's along the yard, I doubt critters would come up onto the yard, with the dogs and the lights and everything. 

Okay, question for Jill and Lacie or whoever wants to answer... - what other vitamin supplements should I give the goats? They get copper boluses, and Sel/E gel right now. I want to try and get a bottle of BoSe from the vet instead. What about iron, ADE, etc? A few of them are anemic, but worm free supposedly according to fecals... They usually don't get wormed for the most part.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx! I replied!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I do


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> I do, Jill!
> 
> Skyla, most of it is cattle panels, so however tall those are. The fence along the yard we built, out of wood, I think it's 4 feet. The lower doe pen, which connects to the upper doe pen, is 4 feet tall, we used t-posts and some cute (but super heavy duty) rolled field fence type stuff. Part of it runs along the yard, so it's only 1-2 feet in places, from the outside... The yard is higher than the lower pen. But, since it's along the yard, I doubt critters would come up onto the yard, with the dogs and the lights and everything.
> 
> Okay, question for Jill and Lacie or whoever wants to answer... - what other vitamin supplements should I give the goats? They get copper boluses, and Sel/E gel right now. I want to try and get a bottle of BoSe from the vet instead. What about iron, ADE, etc? A few of them are anemic, but worm free supposedly according to fecals... They usually don't get wormed for the most part.


Thanks  I think I'll start doing that then, cause I have some cattle panels and the red brand fence those are both 4ft... And then some 6ft.. I'm just a big worry wart :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Alright, who wants to hear the end of that story tonight?


Me!!


----------



## goathiker

During this time period, there was much upheaval going on in my life. By the time I was 15, my mother and I were at complete odds with each other. She had a severe untreated thyroid problem and her treatment of me wasn't always pleasant. She had a church calling that kept her busy and rest of the time she slept on the couch and screamed at us if we woke her up. You didn't dare need anything that involved her actually having to get up. It was during this time that I quit going to church completely and spent every free moment looking in the woods for the young man who I will call "Puma" because he is still alive.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Go on...


----------



## NubianFan

I hope that isn't the end, seems like there should be more........


----------



## goathiker

There's more, dinner is almost ready...


----------



## goathiker

Okay, the beastie has his dinner and there's a new propane bottle hooked to my heater :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You always leave us hanging at the best parts! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

By now the other 2 older girls had made friends with Puma and his parents soon gave up on trying to make us stay away. We weren't experienced enough to know that we were supposed to stay away from him, that he was "bad" for us. By some strange twist of fate, none of the other disapproving shut ins in the neighborhood ever stirred themselves to call the police on the ex-con, junkie, dishonored vet that had 3 teenage girls following him around like he was the pied piper. 
From Puma's parents I learned to garden, to trap, and to care for the critters not meant to be trapped. From his mother I learned to cook everything from real creamed corn to musk rat. His father was a difficult man but, he did teach me to blunt a nail so as not to split the board I was trying to put up. We learned to get by the German Shepherd in the yard, to respect what was theirs, and if no one was home, we could watch TV in the camp trailer in the yard. 
We learned to walk where it was safe, to watch our surroundings, to make base friends. Us girls were too different to be friends but, there were the locals who never changed. Mike the kite guy, Brian the surfer dude, Guy the rock hound, Marty the wave watcher, these people all had something to teach us and were a safe base to come to. There were other types of people as well some okay, others, not so nice. We were well taught though and none us got into any real trouble.


----------



## goathiker

The year I was 16 a young girl disappeared. She was driving home with her boy friend, they got into an argument, and she insisted on being let out of the side of the road. She was never seen again. Her boy friend could never be charged, although to this day there are people who claim it was him. It ruined his life and he was just a dumb 17 year old kid. 
About this time I met met my future husband. She had been a friend of his in school. 
The case was left open, there was no body, no evidence, nothing...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is this based on a true story??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Now life started changing. One set of girls moved to Central Oregon, the other set moved into town. I was spending all my time with my future husband, my younger sister was a basic shut in and didn't need life in the larger world. Puma was still part of of my life but, I didn't need him anymore. He resumed his self destructive life of drugs that he had somehow put on hold for the time I was there everyday. 
I soon married and moved away, yes at 17. A couple years later we invited Puma to stay with us. We had visited him many times and thought we could help him. He was beyond help...He checked himself into a mental hospital and is still there today. Well, that may not be quite how it happened but, that's his story, not mine.


----------



## goathiker

Taint based on girl, this is mine :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I ran out of rum... Good thing bf was out at the AT&T store again and I caught him just in time to have him pick up some beer 

Can we make an AA thread?? :lol:

My name is Dee and I drink too much... :slapfloor:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> Now life started changing. One set of girls moved to Central Oregon, the other set moved into town. I was spending all my time with my future husband, my younger sister was a basic shut in and didn't need life in the larger world. Puma was still part of of my life but, I didn't need him anymore. He resumed his self destructive life of drugs that he had somehow put on hold for the time I was there everyday.
> I soon married and moved away, yes at 17. A couple years later we invited Puma to stay with us. We had visited him many times and thought we could help him. He was beyond help...He checked himself into a mental hospital and is still there today. Well, that may not be quite how it happened but, that's his story, not mine.


:clap::applaud::applaud::clap:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Me no likey the drugs they gave me earlier. They are screwing me up, just woke up on the floor.


----------



## goathiker

Kelly Disney was never found, her body was looked for for many years. there were rumors of here and there. It was never the right body, they were much older graves, and those girls were never reported missing so, no one knew who they were. 

In 1993 I think it was, 4 girls went missing from the same little town, in the same little area. They were found much more quickly and a few people started linking things. A serial killer who moved through the area about every 10 years, killing young teens. Only a few each time. 

Almost all of those bodies were found up the modern logging road which stretched across the county, the place Puma would never allow us to hike because "the bears would eat our arms off". From this road you could reach every little town, the back of the old landfill, many many hidden places. 

They have never figured this out. The cold case file is still open. 

This story is a tribute to a man, who never had a chance, who is worthless, self destructive, and saw way too much. Somehow though, he cleared through the fog for just long enough to make sure that 6 little girls living in the path of a serial killer always made it home safe, whether he knew what he doing or not.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Trippy story Jill! Very suspenseful! 

LaCie, do you feel better now??

My friend just called me asking for advice for a cat that is foaming from the mouth and was bit by a dog yesterday.. I think I was too buzzed for that conversation!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Eh, feel ok now, but they gave me enough drugs to knock out an elephant and I was awake through the whole thing. They ended up pulling three teeth instead of the one. 
But I took two pills before I got there, then they gave me three... then another three... then another three, then some powder, then some more powder, and then a pink liquid, and nope, still awake! They wanted me out cold but I was wide awake still so they just did it anyway.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh... I was gonna laugh, but that sucks! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, yeah I felt them break and pull the hardest one out. Ouchie but not horrible, the other two were fine, the lidocaine numbed it enough. 
But I had just got up to change the gauze, next thing I know DH is waking me up and I'm on the floor.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I was awake when they pulled my tooth and drilled a hole in my jaw and screwed an implant in... Talk about feeling pressure... I wasn't sure I made the right decision about being awake for the procedure... It was gross and they kinda messed it up and now I constantly get tons of food stuck there..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill, did you make that name up?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Nope

http://www.newportoregon.gov/dept/npd/unsolved.asp


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol just googled it after I asked that... It's kinda too close for comfort.. I wish u had made it up..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Nope
> 
> http://www.newportoregon.gov/dept/npd/unsolved.asp


Why would any girl be walking in the street at 1 am? And who "saw" them and didn't take them home?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Different time different place and being in the wrong place at the wrong time. Where she got out? Nope, no one safe was there. A little twisty road between 2 small towns.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I was very young when this all happened, I bet my dad and aunt had watched it on the news and this is one of the stories they had warned me about... Hence me being slightly agoraphobic... My aunt always talked about things like this.. And while many of my friends went to San Francisco to "explore life" after high school, I stayed home where I knew I was safe..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did you know her?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I knew her as someone I'd seen and talked to a few times.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's totally creepy... I kinda wish my family hadn't brought me up to be scared of everything and everyone...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Being scared gets you no where. You have to learn how to take care of yourself. We'll talk later...


----------



## goathiker

Secret Santa is up...Please don't make me miserable over this :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow... Good story Jill! I always love hearing stories about people's lives..

I so wish I could do the SS this year! Too broke though :lol: 
It's fun to run though  I did it for two years on another goat forum I'm a mod on, and it was lots of fun!  we died this year though lol! The few of us left are broke so we aren't doing it lol


----------



## margaret

Any volunteers to read my rough draft for a 3 page Coccidia report?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I would, but I don't know when I would have the time to sit a read three pages today lol!

On a side note, I'm going to turn Sassy into a LaMancha!! :GAHH: she's on day 21 from her last heat today and no heat still!! Maybe the last time I just misread it and she wasn't in heat... :/ but she hasn't been in in the mean time either... Ugh...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well winter finally showed up.. My back yard is flooded..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:sigh: 
The breeder thinks I missed Sassy's heat...  I was thinking it too, but didn't want to admit it.. She had been slightly pink back there for a few days, but that was it, and she wanted nothing to do with my bucks...  :mecry: I'm SO bummed out about it now...  I'm pondering getting some lute and cysterellion and seeing if that would bring her into a strong heat I could see... Thoughts?


----------



## ksalvagno

You could do that or behavior test her daily with one of your boys. Just keep the boy on a lead so you can stop any breeding from happening.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have been bringing her to the boys fence daily... She just stands there with her head turned the other way or she try's to walk away... No tail flagging, no goo, no yelling...  I'm just upset I missed it! :sigh:


----------



## ThreeHavens

Patti's the same way, that's why she's rooming with a buck for two months. :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

The thing is, I don't have a Nubian buck...  and my dad doesn't want grades so I can't use Peep :hair:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The day you saw her red and puffy back there, give the lute 11 days from that day, and you know when to do the cystorelin 

Ok so the aftermath of the teeth pulling.... not too bad. The pain I have is from the swelling, but it's no worse than a dull tooth ache, definitely not something for painkillers or even tylenol though :lol: Sucks I can't close my jaw all the way though, eating is interesting :lol: My daughters friend got his pulled the yesterday too and he's being such a baby :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So much rain!!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> The day you saw her red and puffy back there, give the lute 11 days from that day, and you know when to do the cystorelin


I wish it wasn't so expensive! I'll have to call the vet, and get some from him... It's like $26 for just one dose of each  lol!
I'm also debating just leaving her dry... 
Ugh... I'm just soo mad at myself!!
She will come into a strong heat with the lute right??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, in fact you should be good to go with just the lute 11-14 days after you saw ger red back there.

Yep Dee, still raining.... pouring actually. I need to get the goats some rafts and canoes :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So I won't need the cysterellion? Just the lute?

I'm just worrying that it won't be strong enough of a heat and I'll have wasted the lute lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Sorry youre having issues Skyla  thats no fun


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My girls won't touch the mud... They are all huddled up in a little corner where the ground is dry...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Ryann

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I wish it wasn't so expensive! I'll have to call the vet, and get some from him... It's like $26 for just one dose of each  lol!
> I'm also debating just leaving her dry...
> Ugh... I'm just soo mad at myself!!
> She will come into a strong heat with the lute right??


Uggh that sucks... My sisters boyfriend works at a dairy farm so I can get lute from him. Just have to bring over a syringe lol but we all help each other I gave them syringes this past weekend since they were out.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Sorry youre having issues Skyla  thats no fun


Yah it's annoying! I think I'm more mad at myself for missing it then anything though :lol:



HappyCaliGoats said:


> My girls won't touch the mud... They are all huddled up in a little corner where the ground is dry...
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


The same here :lol: but I have enough 'hills' that are dryish.. LOL!



Ryann said:


> Uggh that sucks... My sisters boyfriend works at a dairy farm so I can get lute from him. Just have to bring over a syringe lol but we all help each other I gave them syringes this past weekend since they were out.


Oh that's nice  
The way I see it, I'm getting this breeding for free, so it's worth paying the $26 if need be to get her there!


----------



## NubianFan

I want fruitcake, but will have to settle for a santa brownie I guess


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Skyla, lute is what brings them in heat, all the cystorelin does is make then release eggs. But with the timing she will come in heat and most likely ovulate on her own with just the lute.


----------



## margaret

So they don't always ovulate when they come into heat with lute?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope. All lute does is bring them into heat regardless of whether or not they have eggs ready to be released for fertilization. That's why I recommend it be used with the cystorelin or factrel, because those will force the eggs to ripen, come down the tubes and get ready for fertilization. 
With just lute it's a 50/50 chance of catching them at the right time if you give lute at random.


----------



## margaret

Didn't know that.
If it's late in the season and a doe hasn't come into heat, would lute bring them in?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes. No matter when in the season, lute should bring them in. I'm going to try again next year using lute and factrel to get some January kids. CIDRs and PG600 bombed for me this year, lute has only let me down once.


----------



## margaret

I want to breed a doe in February but I wasn't sure if lute would bring her into heat if she had stopped cycling. Would I need to give something along with it to make sure she ovulated?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I knew that about the cystorelin, but just wanted to be sure.. I'll probably ask for both to be on the safe side  
Thanks Lacie  
I'm gonna still keep a close eye on her the next few days to be sure she doesn't come into heat for sure, and will go with the 'pink day' as her heat day if not..

And Margret, I would


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I'm gonna go see if my goats drown or not, my house didn't float away! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: at least you got the rain you wanted Dee 

It's snowing here.. 

It was so cute, I left the door to the does shed open for the night, I went in and I could hear Pebby start calling and thought uh oh! This isn't gonna work.. So I went in and went out the back deck to put a water bucket out and she was still yelling... So I said "Peb, it's time for bed! Now no more yelling goodnight" and went back inside(now mind you I'm sitting out the back door of my house and she was in the shed at the other end of the yard lol! And I was being quiet as to not look like a complete idiot if a neighbor was outside lol!) and she has yet to make another peep! Lol! My mom was outside doing a few things and came in after me and was like "wow... She's been quiet since you said that to her!" Lol!! She's such a good girl! She used to do that when she was in the stall in the barn at night, I would have to tell her goodnight and such like a little kid and then she would be quiet! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Everyone is so talkative tonight :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

margaret said:


> I want to breed a doe in February but I wasn't sure if lute would bring her into heat if she had stopped cycling. Would I need to give something along with it to make sure she ovulated?


For close to, and out of season breedings, yes, use the lute with either cystorelin or factrel, whichever is easier for you to get.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Everyone is so talkative tonight :lol:


Yeah I just got done learning how to eat spaghetti and bread without chewing or moving my jaws much :slapfloor: I ended up cutting the noodles into like 1 inch pieces and swallowing it that way, and I balled the bread up into tiny pieces I could swallow whole. 
Food isn't worth eating if you can't taste it :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Everyone is so talkative tonight :lol:


Sorry, Levi was over...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My girls didn't drown! They were a little wet though.. Probably because they had to come out of the shelter to get water 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Gosh, it's still pouring here. And my phone said word for word, "The next 4 days will not be awesome" :shock: :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

well between still being so sick and my internet being a toad, I can barely reply. Doctor says I can't work tomorrow either and it is just a wait and see game on thursday and friday I am going to be so broke.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm broke because of the long holiday weekend and the fact that I just paid rent and now have to make a payment on Kat :lol: I can't complain cuz I did it to myself 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

That's not good.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I was watching some YouTube Vlogs and talking to Laura  

I'm headed to bed now though.. Night guys TTYT


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Night Jill  :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

Night Skyla


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Skyla


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

yeah I just LOVE this new company that took us over and took away half of our sick/vacation time and took away our salary so now we are paid fee for service, so now when I don't work I don't get paid, so Merry Christmas, forget presents you will be lucky to keep your lights turned on this year. 
I am glad they are keeping it real for us you know?


----------



## NubianFan

I was excited about my second job and still am, but I thought the little extra money was going to save me where I would be able to buy decent presents for my family.... Now it will probably be what keeps my bills paid.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Skyla :wave:

Dang Leslie, that's rough  DH has been officially laid off for the season due to the rain, so he's doing a side job now, which doesn't pay nearly as much.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't get holiday pay or sick pay... Such is life.. I'm forced to take days off wether I can afford it or not.. Though it was nice to be home for a few days


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Anyone remember when you could jump and it didn't hurt to land?.. 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I feel like I put blood, sweat, and tears into three years of graduate school and got my Master's degree I should get stupid sick days, and a salary I can actually God forbid LIVE on... otherwise what was the point. I think it is laughable when my clients assume I am rich. If they only knew... One made a comment about me eating at Red Lobster.... Not that I never eat out, or that I have never ate at Red Lobster, but it sure isn't by any means common. That particular day he said that, I was trying to figure out how I was going to make it through the week on what little money I had left. I guess this is a sore subject but I have worked my entire life. My dad had me in the strawberry fields working hired hand for another family from the time I was 8. I have never had a man to help me so my entire adult life if it got done I did it and if it got paid for I paid for it. My husband was worthless, and lilly livered and lived off me and terrorized me til I had enough of his crap and kicked him out. I was more man than he ever was. I scratched, clawed, and fought my way through him spiraling me into debt, humiliation and trauma and raised my child on my own. My parents helped sure, but no one else did. There were no sugar daddies, or step daddies, or live in boyfriends I did it... all... myself. And I get told go back to school, get your master's and you will make twice as much for doing basically the same job you are now. And of course I wanted to do that because it is just me and her and If anything gets us in a better position it has to be me. So I did and I nearly killed myself doing ti and now I am feeling like I am WORSE off financially than EVER. So yeah I am a little Miffed off right now. I was good looking once. I wish I had realized it then and married a rich man.


----------



## ksalvagno

Have you looked for other jobs outside your area? That really does stink. I keep hoping that a new job will come up for you.


----------



## NubianFan

I haven't looked outside my area, I have put in for everything open in my area. I just really can't see moving right now, both because dad is sick and my daughter loves her band teacher so much. He is so good for her confidence, someone that believes in her.


----------



## ksalvagno

How far are you willing to drive one way?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

A rich man wouldn't make you happy Leslie.. Money does not buy happiness.. I'm sorry that all happened to you. Sounds like the right job hasn't come around since you graduated? I hope it picks up soon. It is nice to have room mates so I don't have to take care of the whole rent or repairs for this old house.. When people find out how many animals I have they ask how I afford it and they think I make a ton of money at my job :lol: but I guess it's just cuz I have a very small rent bill.. 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, look at the positives,
You had parents that cared about you and your child, they helped you out when you needed, they encouraged you to go back to school and see things through, you were strong enough that you didn't need a man to help you get through life, you were strong enough to kick him out when you needed to, not everyone could have done those things or had those things.
You could have been one of the moms that didn't care for her kids, let her husband beat her and them, turn to drugs and alcohol and knock yourself out for the day, and do nothing with your life. But you didn't. You persevered and powered through, even in the darkest times. 
When you're down, try to find the bright sides. It'll get better.


----------



## NubianFan

You know everyone always says that, but I'd sure like to give it a shot, I bet I could be pretty darn happy if I didn't have the weight of the world on my shoulders all the time. 
I have "friends" that have money and they look pretty happy to me, even when they complain I want to roll my eyes at the crap they complain about. For instance one is getting a divorce and she had the nerve to to say to me, about dad, "Well divorce is worse than death anyway, because everyone dies." In other words, "my problems are more important than yours, because I am more important than you" Yeah that is why I am not really friends with her anymore. I am in a grouchy mood. Sorry. But in a way I am not Sorry, I feel like I have the right to be grouchy sometimes too.


----------



## NubianFan

Thanks Lacie


----------



## NubianFan

ksalvagno said:


> How far are you willing to drive one way?


It isn't the drive time that is a problem it is the timing of the drive if that makes sense. I have to take my daughter to school in the morning and most places want you to start at 8 so that greatly limits my search area. My mom picks her up and we don't live in the district so her riding the bus isn't an option and I don't want my mom to have to take and pick her up I don't think that is fair to my mother. If I could get a house in her district that would solve a problem, she could ride the bus at least in the mornings and free me up to a wider range.


----------



## NubianFan

I have seriously been considering selling all the goats but Daff and Dru and all the horses but Buddy and Dusty. And not rebreeding the girls again after this time. I have even thought about selling or giving my ferrets away. I just don't' know how much longer I can keep all this going.... I am so tired... I keep waiting for the cavalry to arrive and it just never does.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You do have the right to be grouchy Leslie.. Don't be sorry, let it all out! And Lacie right how many women could do everything you have done on their own? You have done good for yourself and your daughter even though it's hard..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You know Leslie, you remind me of my friend Debbie. She got pregnant at 19, and her boyfriend fought with her the first couple months before he left her high and dry. A little bit later, she found out she was having triplets. She raised them all on her own, and I know for a fact I couldn't have done it.
Even though my husband worked all the time, he was still there and took work off when needed. It also helped that all mine of mine were mostly 7 years apart though. My last go round, I almost had twins though, but the 2nd was miscarried. I don't think I could have handled twins though, I just can't handle that kind of thing, I'm prone to going nuts 
But my point being, is that my friend is someone I always respected, our entire lives, she even baby sat my kids when I needed! How crazy is that?!
You remind me of her a lot, you're a really strong person, and I really respect you for that


----------



## NubianFan

:hug: Thanks Lacie, I needed to hear that.


----------



## NubianFan

And thanks everyone else for listening to me grouch and fuss. Sometimes I just gotta be a porcupine...


----------



## NubianFan

Well I am going to take my croupy self to bed. y'all have a good night.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

G'Night Leslie


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

G'night Leslie


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Good night Leslie


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think if I had 9 less cats and 3 less dogs I would be more financially ok. But they make me happy :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And I dont have time to ride my horse so why do I have her? Cuz I like to be broke I guess! :lol: I couldn't live with myself if I ever sold Mysfit though.. She's the best little horse ever..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Prayers Leslie  you'll pull through I promise :hug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Rain rain rain! I think my goats are going to go into shock from the drastic change! Or maybe just me..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah it is pouring here too and it is a cold dreary rain, it honestly looked like a snow sky before it started but I guess the temp is just enough above freezing to prevent it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Everything is coated in ice here.. Went from snow to freezing rain 

Bred Juby today!  gonna call the vet tomorrow and see about the lute for Sassy..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay Juby!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

It's gotta be at least 400 degrees in here and there are tumbleweeds and Gila Monsters in my throat, why tongue is wearing an angora sweater and there is a jack hammer in my skull


----------



## NubianFan

Thank goodness for lemonade


----------



## ariella42

NubianFan said:


> It's gotta be at least 400 degrees in here and there are tumbleweeds and Gila Monsters in my throat, why tongue is wearing an angora sweater and there is a jack hammer in my skull


Either you had a really fun night last night or you're sick  I hope you feel better soon! Do you have any seltzer water? The carbonation always makes my throat feel better.


----------



## NubianFan

No I have diet cokes, lemonade and grapeade and apple juice. I am loving this 50 cent lemonade right now. I am sick have been for almost a week now, I layed down and went to sleep feeling punky but otherwise fairly normal and woke up two hours later feeling as I described above, plus I had a nightmare about dad. Makes you want to stay up.


----------



## ariella42

Aww, the illnesses that hang on like that are always the worst. I'm sure the nightmare didn't help anything :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Maybe time for antibiotics, Leslie? I take the tetracycline packs from the fish store.


----------



## NubianFan

the doctor put me on strong antibiotics yesterday, just gotta wait for them to kick in.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe!! And of corse I stared to panic after the fact :lol: "what did I just do?!?" :laugh: 
Hope you feel better Leslie :hug:


----------



## ThreeHavens

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Rain rain rain! I think my goats are going to go into shock from the drastic change! Or maybe just me..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Vitamin Cs help my goats transition. I just be careful with the bucks. They only get one when the weather changes, they don't get it consistently due to the risk of stones.


----------



## NubianFan

I am officially stating it now, I have tried to give the benefit of the doubt, but I officially can not stand my boss.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

That sucks Leslie


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ThreeHavens said:


> Vitamin Cs help my goats transition. I just be careful with the bucks. They only get one when the weather changes, they don't get it consistently due to the risk of stones.


Only one of my goats likes the vitamin c chews..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:wave:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi Sarah!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Howdy


----------



## goathiker

Hi Sarah


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hi Sarah


----------



## CritterCarnival

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Only one of my goats likes the vitamin c chews..


Only _one_ of mine _doesn't_ like their chewable C's...my fingers are in serious danger when handing them out. :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

I love my boo


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NubianFan said:


> I love my boo


My dad used to say exactly that to me :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I guess everyone went to bed early! G'Night everyone!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

CritterCarnival said:


> Only _one_ of mine _doesn't_ like their chewable C's...my fingers are in serious danger when handing them out. :laugh:


Thats like mine with garlic! They all LOVE it, except one (and of course its the one that actually NEEDS it) :laugh:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The hills are turning green!! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Just got off the phone with the vet, and (he's on the road right now) when he gets back to the office at some point today, he will get his protocol together and the meds and give me a call to pick them up  
He said he's not positive that it will help 'show' her heat anymore then it already is.. But it will (obviously) bring her in... 
Do you guys think it will help 'show' her heat more???


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> The hills are turning green!!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


My yard is a yellowish green :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, it won't make her show her heats more in the future, just bring her in heat. 
Is he getting you lute and cystorelin? Or just lute?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well just the one caused by the lute was the one I was questioning... :sigh: this is so aggravating!! :hair: I need a Nubian buck of my own!! Lol!


Both


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, just time it. Mine come in at 34-38 hrs, normally 36 hrs after the shot. Just keep an eye. It may make it more viable on this induced heat, just not ones in the future.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok, I'll watch.. He said most of the time it's about 2 days later with his protocol.. Not sure what excatly it is yet lol! He said he will get that and the meds all together for me and then call me... :shrug:

I sure hope it does at least on this heat.. 
Could it be that she is still young and is having quiet heats for that reason?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

How old is she?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She was born April 4th so about 8 months old..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Could be... but it's most likely just her. Mine are pretty obvious even on their first cycle as 6 month olds. Stringing, flagging yelling, the works :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It was wishful thinking! :lol:

That's how my others are too for the most part.. But I've had some that I don't catch the first fall.. I also haven't really paid attention to them as I wasn't breeding any of them.. 
oh well what can ya do  guess we will find out next year when she comes into heat


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well, I'm out for now... The internet is having a mental break down and not working well at all... So I'm gonna go clean out the freezer or something lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm shaking, pre-sale tickets for the Lana Del Rey concert go in in 46 minutes!!!!! GAH!! Sooooooooooooooooooo excited!!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

24!!!


----------



## NubianFan

LOL who is Lana Del Rey?


----------



## NubianFan

This scares me a little bit, it also saddens me but it definitely scares me
http://littlerock.craigslist.org/grd/4789972840.html


----------



## NubianFan

split the difference, half nubian half alpine doelings anyone?http://littlerock.craigslist.org/grd/4754755370.html


----------



## Scottyhorse

11!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

I'm all alone.............:worried: ...............:mecry:


----------



## Scottyhorse

And the countdown from 1 minute begins!! Hopefully there's good seats in the pre-sale!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just got Moo moo's blue paper!!!!! Woo hoo!! :dance: :stars:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Yay!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I got tickets!!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Okay I just youtubed her and watched her Ride video and all I can says is.... ok then.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Gosh I hate when people ruin surprises for me! :lol: I'm getting a $1200 camera for christmas!


----------



## Emzi00

So you can take really good pictures of your goats now


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Or you can surprise me with a $1200 camera  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Super long time ago, back when there were buck shows! They almost seem extinct these days :lol:


----------



## goathiker

The guys belt makes the Saanen have a rat tail :lol: He should have worn black pants for that animal.


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, next year.


----------



## goathiker

We have Herd Jewels and Big Bucks, plus several at the Oregon State fairgrounds almost every year. Herd Jewels is every other year.


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> Okay I just youtubed her and watched her Ride video and all I can says is.... ok then.


That songs alright, you gotta listen to the better ones though  And really, really listen to the lyrics. She's one of those artists who's lyrics (for the most part) actually mean something, unlike most of the artists nowadays.

Summertime Sadness, Young and Beautiful, Dark Paradise, Video Games, Ultraviolence, Brooklyn Baby, Sad Girl, Born to Die, Off To The Races, Without You, Lucky Ones, Bel Air... Really, they're all amazing (IMO) but Ride isn't my favorite one.. Down at the bottom for reasons you could probably tell.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> We have Herd Jewels and Big Bucks, plus several at the Oregon State fairgrounds almost every year. Herd Jewels is every other year.


I'd like to go to a buck show at some point... When I've got a buck who will actually let my touch him :laugh:


----------



## goathiker

Hey Sydney, you want to help me answer this guys question? http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/when-best-time-castration-173489/


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow Jill, I just proved to myself how forgetful I am... I bought the CD&t Vax but never vaccinated temper like you told me to.... Should I do it while she's preg or is that a no no? And if you don't remember, she has never had the vaccine before


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It's fine after 50 days of pregnancy, I don't don't do anything while the babies brain and heart is forming. The heart is formed first and the brain and spinal cord second. They are finished after day 50.


----------



## NubianFan

Scottyhorse said:


> That songs alright, you gotta listen to the better ones though  And really, really listen to the lyrics. She's one of those artists who's lyrics (for the most part) actually mean something, unlike most of the artists nowadays.
> 
> Summertime Sadness, Young and Beautiful, Dark Paradise, Video Games, Ultraviolence, Brooklyn Baby, Sad Girl, Born to Die, Off To The Races, Without You, Lucky Ones, Bel Air... Really, they're all amazing (IMO) but Ride isn't my favorite one.. Down at the bottom for reasons you could probably tell.


The words to Ride weren't really that much of a problem or the musical style for that matter. A style that while I wouldn't want to hear for every song I listen to or even the majority I can appreciate, it definitely has it's place. It was that Horrid video that was the problem. The message it sends is so degrading and gross. And I think if I have to be perfectly honest I am more shocked at the grossness than the degradation. Why on earth would a beautiful girl want to be with any of those disgusting men.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> It's fine after 50 days of pregnancy, I don't don't do anything while the babies brain and heart is forming. The heart is formed first and the brain and spinal cord second. They are finished after day 50.


Would it be better to wait till the kids are almost born?

Also, I have another question lol! I may be selling my Pygmy to someone that wants to breed her, if I give her oral ivomec to make sure there are no lice from Kat on her body, how long will it take to get out of her system?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> The words to Ride weren't really that much of a problem or the musical style for that matter. A style that while I wouldn't want to hear for every song I listen to or even the majority I can appreciate, it definitely has it's place. It was that Horrid video that was the problem. The message it sends is so degrading and gross. And I think if I have to be perfectly honest I am more shocked at the grossness than the degradation. Why on earth would a beautiful girl want to be with any of those disgusting men.


Yeah, the video isn't that great. She comes from a bad background, a lot of her songs reference to that, and the music video to Ride does for sure. I don't like seeing her with guys like that, but Off to The Races explains some of that. Lolita and This is What Makes Us Girls as well. When I first listened to her music other than her #1 hit at the time, I wasn't a huge fan, especially with the videos.. But the more you listen to the lyrics, they are beautiful. It seems like people either love or hate her though, not much of an in between. I'm obviously one that loves her.  She's got some good videos, but for the most part, they really forget about what the songs are about.


----------



## NubianFan

I am just discovering Tenth Avenue North... LOVE:sun:
Also love Jamie Grace "It's a beautiful day!"


----------



## NubianFan

She is definitely talented and I like her style. I just didn't liek that video at all. I can see why'd you'd want tickets to her concert though.


----------



## Scottyhorse

NubianFan said:


> She is definitely talented and I like her style. I just didn't liek that video at all. I can see why'd you'd want tickets to her concert though.


One thing I also really like about her is that she is just so sweet with her fans, and she'll sing with people on the street, give kisses on the cheek, etc. She's very down to earth and genuine. And watching her preform live is really fun, I've just watched videos, but there's just something about her you can't get from very many artists! And she writes her own songs which is cool


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I know your still here Jill! Your always here!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NubianFan said:


> I am just discovering Tenth Avenue North... LOVE:sun:
> Also love Jamie Grace "It's a beautiful day!"


LOVE them both!!  Jamie Grace is my favorite right now


----------



## goathiker

*raspberry* I'm watching Bill Whittle


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill!! Are you even listening to me?? :'(


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

*sigh* Nine days for oral Ivomec, and 6 weeks before kidding :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok so she (Jasper) will be safe to breed in 2-3 weeks if I give her ivomec tomorrow. 

And how am I supposed to remember to vaccinate temper 6 weeks before she kids if I cant even remember to do it the day I bought the vaccine! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Come visit me Jill!! Haha :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Sure...I'd only need to bring 3 dogs, 4 goats, a ferret, a bad temper, and a dislike of most humans :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Just be sure you have room for Galaxy on the way back! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

:lol: Okay


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Sure...I'd only need to bring 3 dogs, 4 goats, a ferret, a bad temper, and a dislike of most humans :lol:


No, you need to come here. Diane won't be renting the guest house forever :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wait, you said your dog chases cats, that dog can't come :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah but, if I were going to rent a place... Then I need to bring 11 goats, 5 dogs, 1 ferret, 2 Guinea Pigs, and an extremely bad tempered husband who hates humans even more. :lol: Although, he and your dad sure get along for some reason :shrug:


----------



## goathiker

I wouldn't bring the hunting dogs.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just realized that Galaxy looks EXACTLY like her SD :lol: and she is distantly related to Kat by my favorite Kastdemur buck


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, and make the rest of the leap. She's a throwback to the old Nubians. Breeding her to a modern well typed buck will give you kids that look like the buck and milk like the better Nubians. There was a time that Nubians were 2 gallon a day producers. I will take her but, I'm stealing her from you :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

One of the does from that farm is a 2 gal a day milker, idk how closely related she is to Gali though


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

She should be a really good milker at 3, more than you would think. What are your goals with your goats?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want to show eventually if I can, but I really want to produce nice offspring that people will want to improve their herd. Which can only be proven if I get on milk tests and go to shows and do LA


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Her and Kat make pretty much non inbred kids with my buck, him and Temper share a lot of wingwood genetics, so we'll see what kids turn out better!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

And so, the only way you will be able to tell what Galaxy will give you is to give the chance. Ears are only 5 points :lol: there are many judges that would pass her given the right line up and the other things she has to offer. LA is easy, depending on your appraiser, still only 5 points. There are many many people out there who want the off spring of a good milker and not a show goat. Heck, they can't afford a show goat at $650 at a starting price. Then again, to get that $650 you are going to put ALOT into these goats.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, like I said... But it all comes with time, I don't expect to have that the year or next year or even in the next five years. This is why I'm starting small. I only wanted 3 breeding does, maybe 4 and I don't plan on retaining any kids for a while, unless I do an outside breeding specifically to retain a kid


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm pretty sure Galaxy's breeder was breeding for milk more than confirmation


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

So, why again do you want to get rid of, give away a doe who has much so much to offer and could give you the replacement buck you need when it's time to change?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She can't give me a buck.. Unless I find a really really nice buck to breed her to..idk.. I guess i'll have to see what she produces.. Just really seemed like you wanted her :lol: but if I'm gonna wait then I probably won't even breed her till next fall. Or if she gets as big as I want by summer I'll put her with the buck an see if some off season breeding happens


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Yeah but, if I were going to rent a place... Then I need to bring 11 goats, 5 dogs, 1 ferret, 2 Guinea Pigs, and an extremely bad tempered husband who hates humans even more. :lol: Although, he and your dad sure get along for some reason :shrug:


They'll all fit :lol:

That's because they could be brothers! They could talk and talk and talk and talk till the day they died.


----------



## Scottyhorse

What's wrong with Galaxy's ears?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

DH has too much control of them and they are not as long as I want.l


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

She has ears like east coast Nubians, made so they can keep them out of the freezing water.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But her ancestors come from AZ? :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And that is actually the only part of her SD that she does not look like.. From the pick, looks like SD has "normal nubain" ears


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

So Sydney, are you coming to Manzinita this year? Because I am getting ready to reserve camp area there right now at Nehalem state park. Going to hike the spit and chill for a few days.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> So Sydney, are you coming to Manzinita this year? Because I am getting ready to reserve camp area there right now at Nehalem state park. Going to hike the spit and chill for a few days.


This year? In december?? No 

But if you mean next year, I have no idea :shrug: I'd like to, I miss it down there.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My back hurts so bad today I can't stand up straight..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Mine too :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Guess I won't be doing much today.. But I need to tackle the Pygmy goat and give her ivomec and cdt vax


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lindsey I can't send pix via PM so here is Galaxy's paternal granddam.








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

*sigh* so lonely... I guess Jill isn't the only one that ignores me :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I wasn't on :lol:

Galaxy looks extremely like her :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Right! Except Galaxy's stupid ears! I wish I knew how old she was in that photo so I could know what to look forward to. I guess I could email the girl


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Jill, what do you think about this pedigree?








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

My hair has some blue/green in it! Went and saw Bridget today, got the red re-colored, then she did this 'color melt' thing with a blue, it ended up like a blue/dark green teal color, it's really cool. Lacie, have you done any color melting? Apparently it's really popular. And I also got my eyebrows done, and some side bangs cut


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh Lacie!!! :laugh:

So this is what I got from the vet


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wonder what everyone is doing on this fine Friday while I'm stuck here with a broken back..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I just got home from work and grocery shopping and talking to a friend in a parking lot, in that order... LOL


----------



## NubianFan

See Dee you aren't the only one people ignore!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm watching Spider Man..


----------



## NubianFan

I am watching Cedar Cove now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Never heard of that...


----------



## NubianFan

It's pretty good it is a Hallmark show so really family friendly and feel good. It is about a female judge of a small town in Washington State BUT it is really mostly a slow paced feel good romance. Just about everyone in the story is involved in a romance. Right now they are following the story of five different couples.


----------



## NubianFan

If only real life worked out so well we'd all be so much better off. I never have seen a town where everyone ends up with who they want and everything works out well. LOL


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yup, that sound like TV :lol:

I'm so excited! Kat is starting to look really good and I have been thinking a lot about learning AI.

does anyone know what it takes to get started? Like how much it costs to get the tools you need? And don't I need to get a special shipping container and storage container/freezer thing?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sydney, I don't get many color opportunities, so I've never done that before 

Skyla, that protocol is wacky :lol: 

Dee, you need a tank of your own if you want to AI, thats about $700, and the equipment is $185-$190. They ship the semen to you in a vapor shipper and you have to return it to the company/breeder.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh Leslie, reading about you talking to a friend reminds me, when I went up town today there was this guy, he looked like he was on some mad drugs. Keep In mind Its still raining here.
He was in cut jeans to make them above the knee-shorts, he had a blue scarf/sash thing tied around his head, his hair was all over the place and greasy, he had some crappy tube socks and sandels on and a ratty shirt, just dancing away in the parking lot.
The sad part is that he looked like someone I know and I had to do a double take to make sure it wasn't him :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

I ran into my friend John in the parking lot. So we chatted for a bit. Your story is more interesting though LOL


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So Lacie, where do I get this tank? Doesn't really seem like it would be worth it since I would only have a few straws in it since I only have a few does to use it on.. I just want to be able to have a more diverse herd..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, well around here, the people are pretty interesting :lol:

Dee there are a few companies out there. I think millennium semen tanks is one of them. Just google them.
You want one that has a longer holding time, because you do have to find a place that can refill the liquid nitrogen every couple months.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And no, with 2-3 does it's not worth it. Under those circumstances, I'd ask a vet to rent you tank space.


----------



## NubianFan

Y'all I am so in love it is pathetic. And wonderful.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm not sure I remember what that's like, I've pretty much been with DH since I was 12 :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

That's a long time Lacie, where was your first date? Did you have brontosaurus burgers with Fred and Wilbma? :slapfloor: ducks as Lacie throws rusty forks my way


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, here is the place I was talking about, they have the least expensive tanks I've come across.

http://sementank.com/sementanks.htm


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> That's a long time Lacie, where was your first date? Did you have brontosaurus burgers with Fred and Wilbma? :slapfloor: ducks as Lacie throws rusty forks my way


:slapfloor: :ROFL: Lol, not quite that long ago! :lol:

Geez, I'd have to ask him to be sure, but I think our first "date" when we were that young was when his mom dropped us off at the movies. That's when it all started, we used to hang out all the time, but his and my mom always took us to the movies and dropped us off. For my 15th birthday, he took me to The Owl, that was more like our real first date 
The first present he gave me was a pair of Levi jeans. My mom always made me wear dresses, and we always used to run around the town and my dresses always got tore up, so he gave me a pair of his jeans. 
I didn't let them out of my sight for a looooong time because my mom tried to throw them away every chance she got because "pants aren't ladylike" :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

That's sweet the jeans story. He was thoughtful to get you those.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Sydney, I don't get many color opportunities, so I've never done that before
> 
> Skyla, that protocol is wacky :lol:
> 
> Dee, you need a tank of your own if you want to AI, thats about $700, and the equipment is $185-$190. They ship the semen to you in a vapor shipper and you have to return it to the company/breeder.


Yah, I thought it was a little weird... But, uhh.. Idk! Lol! I have two does of cysterellion I paid for! :/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, Skyla, I'd lute her, then use the cystorelin. You could also obviously go with his and see if it works for you. I've never seen a protocol like that, but it is up to you


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

When I talked to him on the phone he was explaining it to me and it sounded like the last time I got it off him for my other doe... 
I don't want to waste it though.. It was close to $40 for all that and I don't have $$ to waste.. :/ ugh!!! I guess I'll do some thinking.. 
I don't get the give it 52hrs after the lute... :/ and then breed 8-12 or what ever hrs after... Oye vey!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> And no, with 2-3 does it's not worth it. Under those circumstances, I'd ask a vet to rent you tank space.


My large animal vet doesn't do AI so I doubt they have a tank..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well you could lute, then give 2cc of the cystorelin when you breed her, then the other 2cc 24hrs later. Or just save the 2nd dose. It'll be good for a year in the fridge probably. 
Or try the cystorelin, then lute 8 days later, then the 52-8hr thingy? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> My large animal vet doesn't do AI so I doubt they have a tank..


Well there's more than one vet in the world :lol: You could ask another vet when you actually get that far


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh! I hadn't thought of that! :lol: :doh: I wonder if I can get another vet to do it for me!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've got three months left before I get kids! :stars: :greengrin:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I've got 4.25 months! Unconfirmed lol! But temper isn't in heat yet and if she doesn't come into heat from yesterday to Sunday I think were good!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, after Moon kids, the rest are due in the same week-week and a half


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So I think if they all have does, I want to keep 6-7 instead of 5 :lol: That'll put me at 13-14 does  Then I'll be able to sell milkers the year after and keep keeping some does back from new bucks


----------



## NubianFan

I have no real idea, but I think I will have feb kids and march kids....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wish I was having kids in 2 days though, like what SHOULD have happened! :lol: I would have also prefered them all to be kidding a month earlier than they are. They're mostly all going to be junior kids being born in april. I like senior kids better


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I decided its a good idea for me to breed everyone to obsidian this year so I can see how they look and sell them all! I might keep a buck out of temper just long enough to breed him to Kat then sell him too and see what Kat give me with that combo. We'll see what happens


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well you could lute, then give 2cc of the cystorelin when you breed her, then the other 2cc 24hrs later. Or just save the 2nd dose. It'll be good for a year in the fridge probably.
> Or try the cystorelin, then lute 8 days later, then the 52-8hr thingy? :lol:


It won't mess her up giving her the extra dose? I'm wondering if I should do it the way I did it with Snap? Give the lute, then 12hrs later do the cyst... And then I could give her the second does when I breed her?

That is just so confusing to me! He said it like he did last year for snap when I was talking to him on the phone, then he said he would look up his protocols and get back to me...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I mean, what's the worst that can happen if I do it his way? She just doesn't settle... She would potentially be bred and out of heat 56hrs later... :/ ugh! This is so confusing!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You can do it the same way you did with Snap. I personally don't understand the protocol he gave you this time, which is why I'm on the fence about it... Like I don't get why the weird hours.
And I just remembered she hasn't kidded before so I would not give extra cystorelin after breeding (don't give both 2cc doses after breeding, just one), you don't want her having like quads her first time :lol: Because I remember back in the day when we went by the cow dose, there were lots of triplets and quads lol.

Me personally, would lute, then simply give the cystorelin when bred and 24hrs later. The other way I would do it is you can do it the way he said, but different. Or the way you did with Snap.
So you could give a dose of cystorelin, then 12hrs later lute and then the cystorelin again, but not the wacko 52hrs then again 8hrs later, that's just crazy talk :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Your best bet is the way you did Snap, or lute, 36hrs later when in heat, give the cystorelin, then again. 

When you gave Snap the shots, did you just give the cystorelin once, or twice. Like the 12hrs after lute, then again when bred, or was it the only one you gave?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok thank you Lacie! 

Hahah! Quads would be fun!  I'm planning to pull kids this year and bottle raise any way  lol!

I'm thinking I'll do it the last way you said.. I'll think it over and go from there lol! 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Your best bet is the way you did Snap, or lute, 36hrs later when in heat, give the cystorelin, then again.
> 
> When you gave Snap the shots, did you just give the cystorelin once, or twice. Like the 12hrs after lute, then again when bred, or was it the only one you gave?


So give the cystorelin when she comes into heat and then again after I breed her?

It was just the lute then 12hrs later the cystorelin..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Day 1: Lute
Day 2 (36hrs later): When in heat, breed and give 1cc cystorelin
Day 3 (24hrs from first shot): Give 1cc cystorelin

So say you lute at 6am, and she's in heat at 6pm the next day and you breed her then, give the cystorelin, then 6pm the next day.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Also want to throw it out there, since it's an induced heat, let her get bred as much as possible. If she's still in heat after you breed her the first day, try to also breed her the 2nd day if she's still in.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok that's what I thought you meant 

So if I give it say 8pm she should be in heat around 8am 36hrs later right


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Also want to throw it out there, since it's an induced heat, let her get bred as much as possible. If she's still in heat after you breed her the first day, try to also breed her the 2nd day if she's still in.


Well I have to drive 1hr away to breed her... So I don't think that would be very possible... She's always had a one day heat before...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, try to get her bred as much as possible the first day then 

Gosh it's pouring rain again!!


----------



## NubianFan

making Larry the Cable guy lasagna at 10:30 pm :lol: nothing at all wrong with me.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Okey dokey  thanks Lacie


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> making Larry the Cable guy lasagna at 10:30 pm :lol: nothing at all wrong with me.....


Oh my gosh I want some lasagna now!! I'll be right over :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well, bed time for me, ttyl


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Skyla :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm gonna go make some pasta now :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Hey I found a deal on ground beef today, It was a have to thing. Tomorrow I am making super spaghetti, it is my favorite way to make it but I don't do it often because it is more expensive, I add a can of button mushrooms to the sauce on top of my ground beef. I can't wait!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh my gosh I want some lasagna now!! I'll be right over :slapfloor:


It isn't real lasagna though, it is that box kind. Kinda like hamburger helper. I had to buy 10 pounds of ground beef to get the deal but it was worth it. I such plans for that ground beef.....:yum::drool:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want some ground beef! Or any kind of meat for that matter! I had green beans and beer for dinner and I have been going through the Nubian grand champions from 1961 to now to see who's style I like better..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just looked through over 50 years of champion Nubians.. It really makes me wish I had the time to show Temper. She looks better than a lot of those goats :lol: oh and now I really want a lakeshore goat!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I don't know where my mind went aside from out the window. The pasta was not accomplished, I made breakfast burritos instead and just came back inside from the pouring rain... :lol: 
I'm not satisfied... I still want pasta :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And Dee, of course you want a judges goats :lol: Anything less than super, is indeed, sub par  :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So your saying I should get a lakeshore goat? 

When I ran into Kat's pic on the res. ch. list it made me smile! I have a special goat! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm not saying you should buy this one or that one, but I'll share a piece of advice. Something I learned a long time ago, is that no matter what the animal is; dog, horse, cow, goat, pig, sheep, etc. It costs just as much to feed a winner, as it does to feed a looser. 
Now, because of such a discovery, I started with German champion GSD's, my first goats were purchased from a judge, my first cows were from a judge with a world champion dairy herd, my pigs come from the flipping nations elite show herd for crying out loud :lol: 

Now, this gives me a lot of freedom here.... because, there is nowhere and nothing else to do with them, except breed for color because they have their conformation locked in from 30-80 years of selective breeding, so what else is there? :slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It just seems like whenever I look for a new goat now I can't find what I want.. I can find close to what I want for 1k+ but really temper is my favorite doe so far excluding color so I'm gonna see how far I can go with her


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

Hey guys  Have any of you heard from Naunnie ? Im getting worried about her…..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No.. How long has it been?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Night Everyone. have fun on the great pasta hunt!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's the price you have to pay unfortunately :lol: No matter what, unless you find a very generous, kind person, such as myself.... :slapfloor: :ROFL:
But yeah, if you want fantastic show goats, they come with a heavy price tag, that's just the reality of it. I pretty much restarted my herd, and I only paid what I paid because I got friend price since I've known both people for a long time.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Gosh, don't everyone post at once :lol:

No, why? What'd I miss?

Night Leslie :wave: I'll probably make some pasta tomorrow if I don't end up outside again :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Leslie! Sleep tight!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Ryann

thinking about buying the clippers jeffers has on sale for their 12 days of Christmas sale... just got new Andis this year but when I have all the 4-H kids here it would be nice to have another nice set..... and it is a great deal 
http://www.jefferspet.com/products/12-days-of-christmas-oster-outlaw-ink-clipper


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I LOVE my Andis!! Want to get another back up pair soon  
I've never had much luck with the Oster.. But that is a real good price!


----------



## Ryann

and the blades I already have for my andis are compatible...


----------



## Ryann

ok sale starts in like 8 minutes I need to make up my mind I am sure they will not last long at that price!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's always helpful! :lol:

I'm sure not!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Hey chicky :wave:


----------



## Ryann

alright I ordered them! I am not too fond of the color but my niece loves green so I am sure she will claim them as hers to use and I will use my Andis...


----------



## sassykat6181

I got the andis last season and love them.

This is the kind of day I'm having at the craft fair:


----------



## Ryann

I saw that a couple days ago I want one but more than I am spending on a sweatshirt. Just got more clippers lol


----------



## NubianFan

Hee hee


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Hey chicky :wave:


Hey you 



sassykat6181 said:


> I got the andis last season and love them.
> 
> This is the kind of day I'm having at the craft fair:
> 
> View attachment 83092


Haha!! :lol: that was my day yesterday at work


----------



## Sylvie

sassykat6181 said:


> This is the kind of day I'm having at the craft fair:
> 
> View attachment 83092


Hahaha! Where did you find that? I want one


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:hair:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What's up Sarah?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm getting asked to a dance by someone I do not want to say yes to :/


----------



## NubianFan

Well... just say no....


----------



## NubianFan

Or say.... Not in a million years, check back with me in two million years.


----------



## NubianFan

Or say... I already have a date for that event...


----------



## Trickyroo

NubianFan said:


> Or say... I already have a date for that event...


Thats not as much fun &#8230;&#8230;..tell him your having a growth removed or something , :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Turn him down then, you don't need to waste your time on a boy anyway.


----------



## NubianFan

Tell him you have gum disease so he is taking a chance in catching it kissing you and that you have toe fungus and your doctor says it needs air so you must wear open toed shoes, so not to be surprised by the green toenails. Also tell him it might take you a while to find a dress because you have to find one specially made to hide your tail. 

thing is he is a guy, so all this would probably just turn him on more...


----------



## Trickyroo

Hey Emma , whats up  Where ya been ?


----------



## sassykat6181

I saw it on Facebook, but I'd totally buy one


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No fun Sarah! Fun responses though! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Laura! How are you feeling?

This is what's up. :lol: I finally got the baby to take a nap.  We started a new trimester at school so I've been busy with the new classes.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

sassykat6181 said:


> I got the andis last season and love them.
> 
> This is the kind of day I'm having at the craft fair:
> 
> View attachment 83092


Love it!!

Hey, you haven't updated your soap website yet 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

Raspberry, cucumber melon, apple & cinnamon, tobacco & bay leaf, chocolate, lemon eucalyptus, pumpkin spice, patchouli, lavender and lavender scrub. Oh and I have lilac and Irish spring still to wrap.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So lavender is the only scrubby one this time?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:laugh: you guys are crazy! The thing is my high school only has about 150 kids so basically the 'rule' is if you get asked you say yes or the whole school thinks ur a jerk


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Then let them all think your a jerk  lol! That's what I would do! Haha!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha! :lol: I'll think about it...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!

Why do I have engagement ring ads on here? Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

littlegoatgirl said:


> :laugh: you guys are crazy! The thing is my high school only has about 150 kids so basically the 'rule' is if you get asked you say yes or the whole school thinks ur a jerk


Only 150 :slapfloor: yeah ok, that's a small number! I only had less than 25 class mates :lol:

Just say your not into going or you can't go.


----------



## Emzi00

If someone thinks you're a jerk then they obviously don't realize that a girl should be able to say no and the guy should have the decency to respect that. Kids these days are screwed up.


----------



## sassykat6181

Yes, lavender is the only scrub right now. I mixed the petals in, and to be honest.....it's nice but a little too rough for my skin. Better for feet and garden hands I think. Unless you like scrub


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie that's irrelevant, you and your husband have been together since like day one, you weren't looking at anyone in your class anyway. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

People also need to realise that if a guy buys you something, it does not mean you're obligated to do anything with that guy.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie that's irrelevant, you and your husband have been together since like day one, you weren't looking at anyone in your class anyway. :lol:


That doesnt mean my friends felt any different telling guys to fall off a cliff :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That doesnt mean my friends felt any different telling guys to fall off a cliff :lol:


You had friends?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes! And I still keep in contact with them! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And Emma, I need you to fill another spot for me... I've disowned my sister for showing up at my house in jeggings... :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

I'm showing up to your house in jeggings some day. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

.... you're dead to me! :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

Emzi00 said:


> Hey Laura! How are you feeling?
> 
> This is what's up. :lol: I finally got the baby to take a nap.  We started a new trimester at school so I've been busy with the new classes.
> View attachment 83098


Ive been better , but heck , i still have a pulse , thanks for asking :grin:
Awww , wish i could sleep that blissfully :-D
Ahh , so thats why i haven't seen ya around ! Glad your ok


----------



## NubianFan

SARAH!!!!!! don't EVER EVER EVER let peers pressure you into doing something you aren't comfortable with!!! Especially concerning telling a guy no. Sheesh, they are plain and simple idiots if they think you have to say yes to whoever asks you somewhere. That is seriously so whacked up I can't even wrap my mind around it. If you don't want to go to this dance with this boy then tell him no. And make no apologies for it!!!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Nothing is better than getting paid to get someone's goat knocked up. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just hit a bag of alfalfa pellets and a half wine barrel planter with my truck 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Yours or someone else's? Did it do any damage?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Only 150 :slapfloor: yeah ok, that's a small number! I only had less than 25 class mates :lol:
> 
> Just say your not into going or you can't go.


There's 21 kids in my class!


----------



## NubianFan

I graduated in a class of 14... I still woulda said no.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> SARAH!!!!!! don't EVER EVER EVER let peers pressure you into doing something you aren't comfortable with!!! Especially concerning telling a guy no. Sheesh, they are plain and simple idiots if they think you have to say yes to whoever asks you somewhere. That is seriously so whacked up I can't even wrap my mind around it. If you don't want to go to this dance with this boy then tell him no. And make no apologies for it!!!!!


Thanks Leslie :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

In fact I never dated any boys from my school that was too icky. They were all like brothers, I'd known most of them from kindergarten up. I always dated the hot boys from other schools and made all the other girls jealous. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's what my sisters did too :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I switched to goats into each others pens so that the girls could nibble on the grass growing in the boys pen... Well the buck is truly dissatisfied that I walked the girls past him and didn't put any in the breeding pen for him and the girls are looking at me like I'm crazy.. Seems they would prefer to be in their smaller muddier pen and they have no idea what grass is..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

For some reason this conversation reminded me of when one of my sisters dated a guy named Dan after she broke up with her old boyfriend, and her daughter was really young and couldn't say Dan at the time, so she called him Dano. And ever since then, everyone called him Dano :lol: Even the people he'd known his entire life and his parents :ROFL: He even stopped introducing himself as Dan because he'd been called Dano for so long. And he still to this day goes by Dano, even though they broke up a long time ago.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I switched to goats into each others pens so that the girls could nibble on the grass growing in the boys pen... Well the buck is truly dissatisfied that I walked the girls past him and didn't put any in the breeding pen for him and the girls are looking at me like I'm crazy.. Seems they would prefer to be in their smaller muddier pen and they have no idea what grass is..


That's ok, I have a ton of grass in the goat pen, but they don't eat it. They'd rather contort their bodies through the fence to eat the horehound :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I always wonder if it's because it's growing right out of poop instead of dirt. Because most of the grass in the pen is definitely growing out of poop :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I took this one guy to prom, he was actually my last choice. I only asked him because my steady boyfriend dumped me two weeks before my prom and I had already got the dress and everything. My mom had always either made my dresses or got them off the bargain rack before but this was senior prom and we found one for $150 (that was a ton of money to us at that time) that was so perfect on me and to my surprise she bought it because I had the steady boyfriend and she liked the dress so much and knew I loved it. Well then the jerk dumped me. So I had two weeks to find a new date. And some of my girlfriends were dating some of his friends from his same school so there was no way I was going stag. So I knew this guy liked me but I really didn't care for him because he has caused a fight between two of my girlfriends. So I asked everyone I had any interest in at all first and either they had to work that night or they didn't want to go. So I ended up finally asking him. He had a week to get a tux and everything. And he did it. He even matched everything to my dress and got me a corsage. So I felt like I was going with last choice and all the girls were jealous. I didn't know it at the time, but apparently he was really popular and someone that a lot of the girls had a crush on. Sad thing is, I think he really liked me and I just didn't care for him that way at all.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha thats funny Leslie! I don't think any girls in my school were ever jealous of me.. Unless that's why they were mean :shrug: :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I was pretty but I didn't know it at the time. I wasn't popular at my school I wasn't unpopular but I wasn't popular. I was called fat all the time, I was TINY my daughter was too big to wear some of my dresses I wore as a teen at age nine and she isn't big at all she is perfectly fit. I just was so leettle..... But I am hour glass shaped and short. And I wasn't from any of the right families so I got called fat, and I believed it. I wish I had realized back then how pretty I was. I look back on that girl now and can't see how I ever felt fat. I AM fat now and I have a ton more self confidence than I ever did back then. But I got a lot, of attention I mean A LOT from boys from other school's who didn't care who my family was. So I ended up dating the popular boys from rival schools.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I definitely wasn't one of the popular girls :lol: They all hated me after they _attempted_ to gang up on me and I jumped up and grabbed a tree branch swung forward and kicked one of them in the face and knocked her down :lol: 
I still to this day don't know who they were, but after I kicked the one in the face they were all "Uh, how could you!" and got all hysterical. I was so confused, because they started it :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I just rode my horse most of the time and minded my own business. I had 3 really good girlfriends in my part of the country and 2 of them had horses so we rode horses together all the time. The other one we just hung out at each other's house. I was a tomboy, I rarely wore makeup, rode horses, hunted, worked like a man on dad's farm, and basically didn't care about alot of the stuff other girls cared about.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I mentally had weight issues when I was young. First off, we were starving all the time, and my grandmother, oh I hate her (she still lives....), every time I saw her she'd scoff at me with disgust and say "God you're fat! I ain't ever seen a girl so fat!" and things along those lines.... I was a size 0 for the longest time, I think I was maybe a size 1 or 2 when she called me "so fat". 
I have psychological issues because of her :lol: At least she has dementia now and couldn't find herself in a mirror, terrible of me I know, but I really just don't like her. She wouldn't let my daughter have dinner one time when she was at their house, because she thought my daughter was fat. She was just a freaking toddler!


----------



## NubianFan

Now, back then I did have a bad temper. And I kinda had my bluff in on the rough girls. They left me alone, they'd seen me explode. So I never had any trouble with anyone ever trying to push me around.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have to figure out how to switch the goats again without one of them getting hit by a truck since the boys are 4 wheelin again.. I usually just grab Temper and the rest follow but I know they are not gonna want to go right back into their muddy pen.. Rig by the front gate is the muddiest and they hate it... Oh! Maybe I can take them through the maze of junk and figure out how to get them into the back gate! The will be so confused they will have no choice but to follow me!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie will you be my new best friend? :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Sounds to me like your Grandma had issues. A child should never be denied a meal even if they were truly fat, they are growing and developing and need fuel to do so. You might feed them a very restricted meal if they were truly fat but you wouldn't deny them a meal.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, it's kinda funny, I never got in a fight at school but everyone knew I could kick their ass.. Probably because I always used to beat up my older brothers friends and my guy cousins friends. That could also be why I didn't have a "real bf" till I was in HS. What's real before that anyway?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. I gotta go fix the goats before it gets too dark.. This app is acting up anyway.. It is sooo delayed! Ttyl!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Okay I may be in and out, trying to make something for Christmas for my Crush, I better get cracking


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Lacie will you be my new best friend? :lol:


Yeah I guess so, you're no longer dead to me :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Gosh, I'm starving :lol: I think I'm going to go scavenge or make pasta... pasta sounds better :yum:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey Emma, 4 more months before your buck is born


----------



## Emzi00

Hey buddy I'm coming over for pasta. :lol: And I might end up sleeping on your couch because I'm ridiculously tired.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hey Emma, 4 more months before your buck is born


Good, he'll kick butt at the show too. I'm really excited for a bunch of kids, he should be born about the same time as mine.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Either the 24th of march or the 1st of april is when he's due  Betcha he'll be colorful, Clarice always throws something flashy


----------



## Emzi00

I'm going to have the flashiest goats in Michigan... :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, he might come out looking like Coup, with a little less white and more black, or like Bear, with a LOT more white :lol: 
She normally has a splashy cham and a splashy black. Fancy was her first "mostly" solid kid. I hope she has twins, because I decided to keep a doe from her this time as well.


----------



## Emzi00

I want him to be a chammy, tell Clarice that's what she needs to make. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, I'll go tell her that :lol: I like cham bucks better anyway, don't know why, I just prefer that color to the dark ones.


----------



## Emzi00

Because Risk was one is why. :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Dangit Lacie now I may have to go make my pasta... and here I was trying to be a good girl and make him a present.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Moon's enormous, she's obviously cooking up a single buck because she's the size of three goats put together :lol: Babette will probably have a single again, Biagia will probably have twins and Coup, I don't know.. I'm mad at her, she still sucks at eating, she's really thin, it's making me mad, I want to smack her every single times she walks away from the food :hair:
Fancy will maybe have two small ones or a single, and Clarice will either single or twin.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I like black bucks with black ears! Oh ads did I mention spots?!?! :lol: actually for Nubians I'm a big fan of those brown bucks with black legs that get black collars when in rut but somehow I ended up with spots! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Dangit Lacie now I may have to go make my pasta... and here I was trying to be a good girl and make him a present.


 But it's too tempting, isn't it? 
I love pasta :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I like black bucks with black ears! Oh ads did I mention spots?!?! :lol: actually for Nubians I'm a big fan of those brown bucks with black legs that get black collars when in rut but somehow I ended up with spots!


Yeah, those brown bucks with the black, those are the chamoisee bucks me and Emma like :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Bear is okay too I guess, but I want a carbon copy of Risk. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yeah, those brown bucks with the black, those are the chamoisee bucks me and Emma like :lol:


Oh! Haha! Yay for chamoisee! I like a really nice dark brown. I wish they were more chocolate colored than red

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Like how Nigerians have that nice lovely chocolate color.. I want that on a chamoisee Nubian buck :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

You would like what I am making him Lacie.


----------



## Emzi00

I mean just look at how perfect this buck was.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I absolutely hate the chocolate color of the Nigi's (and the Nigi's...), I don't know why, but I just hate that color on a goat! :lol:

Leslie, are you being serious, or are you building him a shopping cart phone booth? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Oh Lacie I'm sending you a shopping go kart for Christmas. :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

PM sent Lacie


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, I cut off her head cuz she's not very cute but I want this color chocolate (minus the copper deficient look) with chamoisee markings! Does that exist in Nubians?








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Oh Lacie I'm sending you a shopping go kart for Christmas. :lol:


I'll part it out or sell it for a million dollars :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

It's going to be loaded with phones though. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No Dee, not to my knowledge does that exist in any of the dairy breeds, not even the nigis. You probably wouldn't be able to see the black very well anyway. :chin:


----------



## goatygirl

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ok, I cut off her head cuz she's not very cute but I want this color chocolate (minus the copper deficient look) with chamoisee markings! Does that exist in Nubians?
> View attachment 83114
> 
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yeah in the stall next to the pegasus and the unicorn.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> It's going to be loaded with phones though. :lol:


You are the worst type of person.... we should hang out :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You are the worst type of person.... we should hang out :lol:


We totally should, I'll bring cookies. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Only if they are chocolate with chocolate chunks and brownies in them :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

goatygirl said:


> Yeah in the stall next to the pegasus and the unicorn.


:thinking:


----------



## Emzi00

What's your least favorite? I'll bring those so I can eat them all. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Any other cookie than that is a lesser favorite :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just realized that Clarice's dad is her grandpas brother :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I'll bring gingersnaps or lebkuchens then. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goatygirl said:


> Yeah in the stall next to the pegasus and the unicorn.


Fabulous! Then that's the goat I want!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Right next to my brindle goat!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

One day people are gonna say, "I want Dee's Nubians!" :slapfloor:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey! There was only room for one brindle goat ever, and that was Peeps! No brindle goat for you! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hey! There was only room for one brindle goat ever, and that was Peeps! No brindle goat for you! :lol:


I know! I wanted her so bad!!!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I have my own version of Peeps minus the brindle.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She was awesome 

I also just remembered that my son-in-law's brother is also his cousin because his brothers dad is his uncle :slapfloor: Everything is fine and dandy until your mom has a kid with your dads brother :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I am making spaghetti supreme!


----------



## goathiker

I had Chinese food


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Geesh , didn't mean to kill the thread :slapfloor:


----------



## NubianFan

You didn't I was slurping spaghetti and having a coughing fit.


----------



## goathiker

I thought I did


----------



## NubianFan

No I just have been so busy playing tonight i made dinner so late I am just now gobbling. I got the main part of his gift done, I just have to fine tune and put on finishing touches now


----------



## sassykat6181

Gotta love craigslist! I randomly check when in need of a good laugh.

Never seen earless "Nubian purebred" before lol

http://westernmass.craigslist.org/grd/4772491001.html


----------



## NubianFan

I meet my new boss for my second job tomorrow and start the training for that job monday. I wish it was a full time position. A little nervous about meeting my boss tomorrow for the first time even though I really already have the job from the phone interview. He has already changed it to my name on the website and everything. But still I want to make a good first impression.


----------



## NubianFan

sassykat6181 said:


> Gotta love craigslist! I randomly check when in need of a good laugh.
> 
> Never seen earless "Nubian purebred" before lol
> 
> http://westernmass.craigslist.org/grd/4772491001.html


Maybe they meant the females are purebred Lamancha and the male is Lamancha/ Nubian mix and they just got Lamancha and Nubian crossed wires in their head.


----------



## goathiker

Cool, I pulled my Christmas money out tonight. I need to braid 2 lead ropes and 2 rope halters. Still need to figure out what to get my grandson.


----------



## NubianFan

I told one of my coworkers at my full time job that I was Dolly Parton and this year was gonna be a "Hard Candy Christmas" and she laughed and said yeah for her too. I don't see how our company expects to keep people with none of us getting paid enough to make it on and all of us professionals.


----------



## NubianFan

Are the lead ropes and halters for your daughters? How old is your grandson?


----------



## goathiker

He's 4...I already have Pumpkin and Cookie's book as part of it. http://pumpkinandcookie.com/adventures-pumpkin-cookie-childrens-book/


----------



## NubianFan

SAorry my computer just completely died and I think it is still wounded I have no idea what is wrong with it, it says it doesn't have Norton anymore which is crap because I just paid for a year in nov and it won't let me back on chrome at all I am on IE


----------



## NubianFan

That age that are tickled by almost anything. Does he like hot wheels? I always like to get boys some of those they aren't very expensive or army sets or farm sets.


----------



## NubianFan

That's really cool I didn't know she had a book now, I remember seeing the videos of the goats on here.


----------



## Trickyroo

One word……..LEGOS ! Who doesn't love those !


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, it's a cute book and she makes almost nothing on it. You're right about tickled by anything. His favorite toy is my old rotary cheese grater :lol:


----------



## goathiker

:lol: he has hundreds of Legos, his nanny actually plays with him on the floor so, he's really advanced in that type of stuff. I got him bunches of that type of thing from Good Will. I can't find Lincoln Logs though, do they not make them anymore?


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah legos are great too. And you can get the giant ones for the little ones that they can't swallow. We did something really cool for my daughter one year. She loves all things science, so she loves dinosaurs. So we got this expensive toy catalogue nad it had this dinosaur playset in it that was over $40 it had a mat made to look like a back drop of prehistoric land and about five dinosaur figures. Well my local dollar store had the dinosaur figures for a dollar each and I bought her ten different ones. Then my mom took a piece of dollar a yard green fabric and made a mat. Then she took scrap fabrics and made three d rocks and palm trees, rivers, grass and so on, so for about $15 we made her the same concept except even better, with more dinosaurs and better scenery mat. She played with that thing for hours and hours and hours . You could do the same with farm animals or jungle animals or anything really.


----------



## NubianFan

They do make Lincoln logs but the sets are skimpy and really only make like one cabin, they really are sad. I wish they would at least have the option to buy expander kits.


----------



## Trickyroo

Im sure they make Lincoln Logs yet ! Those are great too !
If you can't find them Jill , let me know and i'll take a look in my stores around here  Just a thought


----------



## Trickyroo

They've changed Legos so much , they have lights and moving pieces and all sorts of neat things  At least thats what i see on the commercials , lolol. What about a giant coloring book or something ?
I love the idea of getting a roll of white paper that you can line a wall with or something . They can make life-size drawings and things….
And clean up is a breeze when you use scotch tape , lolol.


----------



## Trickyroo

NubianFan said:


> They do make Lincoln logs but the sets are skimpy and really only make like one cabin, they really are sad. I wish they would at least have the option to buy expander kits.


Yeah , i guess those got left behind and never updated&#8230;&#8230;shame though.


----------



## NubianFan

MY favorite toys growing up when I was little like him was african animals. I would sit in the dirt in the back yard and I would make a watering hole, and a desert and the plains and I would make the lions lay in wait at the watering hole and have the other animlas migrating across the plains and desert to get to it, I re enacted things I saw on Wild Kingdom with Marlin Perkins... LOL dad still occasionally finds one of those animals anytime he has to do any digging in the back yard/


----------



## Trickyroo

My nephew was a HUGE fan of Thomas Trains


----------



## NubianFan

Well I better go to bed, don't want to have bags under my eyes when I meet my new boss tomorrow.


----------



## Trickyroo

NubianFan said:


> MY favorite toys growing up when I was little like him was african animals. I would sit in the dirt in the back yard and I would make a watering hole, and a desert and the plains and I would make the lions lay in wait at the watering hole and have the other animlas migrating across the plains and desert to get to it, I re enacted things I saw on Wild Kingdom with Marlin Perkins... LOL dad still occasionally finds one of those animals anytime he has to do any digging in the back yard/


Awww , i used to do the same things , lol. What great memories 
I used to love making little homesteads with my plastic horses and animals , lol. Little pens for the horses and all the rest of the animals


----------



## Trickyroo

Yeah , me too  Night guys :flag:
Now i'll probably dream of legos and Thomas trains and plastic horses


----------



## goathiker

That's funny, I just dug up a little guy on a skate board the other day. It must have belonged to one of my 2 youngest kids. Well, the hard shopping is done for feed and groceries. I'll just have to go wander here in a couple days.


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> :lol: he has hundreds of Legos, his nanny actually plays with him on the floor so, he's really advanced in that type of stuff. I got him bunches of that type of thing from Good Will. I can't find Lincoln Logs though, do they not make them anymore?


You can find vintage Lincoln Logs on ebay.


----------



## goathiker

Thanks Vicki


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

If I knew all that I would have saved all my Lincoln logs from when I was a kid and sold them now!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> If I knew all that I would have saved all my Lincoln logs from when I was a kid and sold them now!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


You wouldn't get rich that way, Dee!  The prices for small kits are pretty low. Vintage doesn't necessarily mean extremely valuable.

Recently I found a full 1997 coke bottle in a cupboard. I had saved it because it was a commemorative hockey one, and, well, I like coke bottles. I looked on eBay and there were a couple offered for around $12 with free shipping. I gave mine to my neighbor who collects coke bottles.:gift:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol well $12 will get you more than a bottle of coke 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm tired...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Me too! Idk what to do today.. It's kind of a bla day


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lol well $12 will get you more than a bottle of coke
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Not much because you have to pay for the shipping and your time has value as well.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Me too! Idk what to do today.. It's kind of a bla day
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Exactly, I've been dragging all day :/ and I have a late band concert tonight, not looking forward to that!


----------



## glndg

I should probably mention that I have never sold anything on eBay, so it would probably take me a long time to figure out how to sell it, etc. If I sold on a regular basis, maybe I could make enough to buy a few cokes...or coffees.:coffee2: But I had someone right next door that I knew would like it.


----------



## Emzi00

So if someone were to for some reason want to get me a present I would appreciate a Joan Jett album.... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Obsidians grand dam just became an elite doe! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Dee what's his registered name? I never took the time to look at his pedigree... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Tamris farm ruby's obsidian


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Nice Dee, I'm particularly happy that he doesn't have a ton of kastdemur blood in him.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I like kastdemur blood 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Not me, too many Nubians are inbred on those lines and the breed is going to run out of genetic diversity and will be screwed.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But it's hard to find good Nubians that don't have all the same bloodlines. For instance, I didn't even know Galaxy and Kat were related till the other day :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I can't wait to see his babies!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I know the feeling Dee. :lol:


----------



## ariella42

We finally got our Chanumas (Chanukah/Christmas) tree! I love the holidays, so I'm very excited we got some decorating done. We have a stocking for each of our cats, but we decided to just do one for all of the goats and add names as we get them :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I spent most of the day giving copper boluses, wormer, trimming hooves, and giving selenium/ vit E and trimming all the does beards off because they bug me :lol: how'd everybody else's day go?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have been curled up in a blanket all day..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm kinda sad.


----------



## glndg

Why, Sydney?


----------



## NubianFan

I met my new boss and played in the Capital city all day, was a fun day.


----------



## COgoatLover25

What's up Sydney ?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Don't be sad Sydney you have friends here!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How is your new boss Leslie?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

He is super nice, but it is only a second job. I wish it was a full time job. He actually values an individuals time and effort.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Maybe it can become full time? Eventually?


----------



## glndg

*Lincoln logs*

Jill, you can get new Lincoln Logs on Amazon or from knex.com.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:hug: hope everything's okay Sydney


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Brrrrrr... My house is so cold...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

:sigh: Frustrated.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Praying for you Sydney :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

Bad day for you too Syd?


----------



## Scottyhorse

And night, but yeah... Uber confusing. ugh


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

There's a first for everything....I just cut my mouth on some chocolate....


----------



## NubianFan

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> There's a first for everything....I just cut my mouth on some chocolate....


you delicate flower you....;-)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

To be precise, it was the macadamia nut shrapnel in the chocolate :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Well that is much more logical.... evil Hawaiian nuts


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's probably their entire role in life, to prey on unsuspecting consumers and slice your gums open! :lol: Too bad they're tasty :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah they jocky for position when being poured into the chocolate, they all try to get that perfect position to be able to slice your lip, tongue, or gums.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Lacie.... I found a t-shirt for you today... But I forgot what it said. I'll need to look through that magazine again later today.


----------



## ndwarf

Was it the toddler shirt that says "What is this word 'no' you speak of?" LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I'll be waiting with great anticipation! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

No, something more fitting for her :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And speaking of toddler/baby clothes... :lol:


----------



## ndwarf

What could be more fitting than that? LOL JK
Lol Lacie, but one flaw, the parol doesn't start till middle school and goes through collage LOL


----------



## NubianFan

That's so ridiculous, that should be on the t-shirt the mom wears!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Had to dig through the recycling to find the magazine, but the shirt says:

"I intend to live forever. So far, so good."


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Should it be, Leslie? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> Had to dig through the recycling to find the magazine, but the shirt says:
> 
> "I intend to live forever. So far, so good."


That's perfect for me! :stars: But some freak accident would probably happen to me the day I got it and I would be wearing it for my funeral :ROFL:


----------



## ndwarf

Haha that is perfect for you LOL


----------



## Scottyhorse

You can find it on the Signals website... I think you should buy it :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah Lacie, I think you'd better not tempt fate with that shirt, knowing your Murphy luck. And yes it SHOULD be, the mom is the one locked onto the kid taking care of them with all the responsibility for 18 years, the kid gets to be a kid.... or should anyway we all know there are exceptions like in your nephews case. In his case he gets the t-shirt


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah I don't want to push my luck! :lol:

He should be in CA next week, then he'll only be 3-4hrs away.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, what do you think of this buck? Have you heard of these herd names?








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope, not familiar with the lines really. Good LA scores, but I think there are areas to be improved. Don't like the fact that there is no milk records on the does for several generations...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So I should not breed Kat to him?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I will answer that question if you get me some doritios and cheetos :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Should I send them via USPS?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, UPS or Fedex same day delivery would be best... time is a factor, I'm currently eating a potato :slapfloor:

I think that cross would keep the kids pretty consistent to what she is, but add more depth and a little more style. Overall I think they'd cross really well.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wel... I want her udder to be consistent but not her topline :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

This potato could use some sour cream.... and butter.... and cheese, and some bacon.... dry as the dickens.... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, how about this buck and Kat?








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Eh... the other buck would work better, most likely. I don't like that does top, neck, rump, shoulders, head-ears, or feet.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow! You just ripped apart a wingwood doe..  I guess I'm glad you didn't critique Temper 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I love her head! Do you not like it cuz she's a Nubian? :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry, I'm just brutally honest sometimes :lol: Not that she's awful, I'm just picky. Her topline will do you no favors, nor her rump and feet, her shoulders looks a little loose and sharp, and her neck is too thin and tapers too much and her ears are short and thick, and head is very roman for her ears to be like that. Just off balance pickiness for her head, I'd like it on a different doe.
I like Temper more


----------



## glndg

No worries, Dee. According to the write-up on the buck, his dam is a ham, not a goat. :shock: No harm done. No blasphemy. :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah I noticed that too :lol:

Also, to add to the list, her rear legs are too long for my liking :lol: It's ok though, even big names get a dud every now and then, and sometimes they even get a bomb :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> No worries, Dee. According to the write-up on the buck, his dam is a ham, not a goat. :shock: No harm done. No blasphemy. :slapfloor:


Lol what does that mean??

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I hurt..  my back started killing me today!  my mom thinks it's my lungs (it's like under my shoulder blade...) as I'm still sick from before thanksgiving! Not nearly as bad as I was.. But still! It's crazy!

I'm just popping in to say hi and goodnight lol! Been so crazy busy the past few days! 
Talk to you all tomorrow


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Dee, since we are drooling over Wingwood does... I like this one! 
http://www.wingwoodfarm.com/TEASEL.html


----------



## glndg

Just based on esthetics, since I'm not qualified to critique, I really 
Like the buck much better than the doe. He is very pleasing to the eye.:grin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Make that 2 duds... :lol: Sorry, I'm picky tonight :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:roll:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha! Skyla, That's tempers dam! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lol what does that mean??
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Go back and read the description of the second buck -- the one that shows the dam. The description of him says something about his "ham" instead of his "dam."


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry about your back Skyla, hope it feels better! And your cold clears up! I slept under an open window last night and woke up with the scratchy throat :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I like the first doe that you posted better, Dee. 

And Lacie, I think I am going to try and get at least a doe kid (maybe a buck kid as well) from Dills... What doe(s) should I try and get a kid from? Since you're being picky tonight


----------



## Scottyhorse

I like the first doe that you posted better, Dee. 

And Lacie, I think I am going to try and get at least a doe kid (maybe a buck kid as well) from Dills... What doe(s) should I try and get a kid from? Since you're being picky tonight


----------



## glndg

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I hurt..  my back started killing me today!  my mom thinks it's my lungs (it's like under my shoulder blade...) as I'm still sick from before thanksgiving! Not nearly as bad as I was.. But still! It's crazy!
> 
> I'm just popping in to say hi and goodnight lol! Been so crazy busy the past few days!
> Talk to you all tomorrow


Hope you feel better. That's too long to feel bad. get well soon.:wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Haha! That's tempers dam! :lol:
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Really? Too funny! I like that does dam too..  nice line there IMO  the lady that I'm going to to breed Sassy knows her, she was saying they were talking at the convention and she may be buying some kid/s from her in the spring.. I want to see how the lines cross! Would love to get a buck from Wingwood


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> I like the first doe that you posted better, Dee.
> 
> And Lacie, I think I am going to try and get at least a doe kid (maybe a buck kid as well) from Dills... What doe(s) should I try and get a kid from? Since you're being picky tonight


Dills... Nigerians, right?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks guys.. I just hope I don't end up with like one mini or something!  

And Sydney... I haven't seem much out of her does really turn out too well besides what she has.. Nearly everything I've seen on other people's farms aren't near as nice! My friend had bought 3-4 goats from her... They didn't do all that well from what I saw and she said.. :/ just an FYI... 
Plus they are expensive! Lol! 
I do like Keena though  :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thank goodness temper is more level than her.. Temper is definitely one of the most level Nubians I have ever seen without any posing. I think out in the pasture she has a beautiful topline and a nice wide pelvis. I love that doe! Can't wait for her kids!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And I have just been staring at those pix of her dam.. I think temper is a complete improvement over her except that she has a slightly larger teat on one side..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yeah, Lacie. 

And Skyla, I have noticed that... But I have only seen FF daughters from her farm... But the FF on her farm are a lot nicer than the FF on other peoples' farms..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, Temper just seems more balanced and blended compared to her dam.

Sydney, out of all the does on the SR page, I liked Shimmer and Intrigue better than the others, but of course Intrigue doesn't have any kids available this year :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

What about Castle Rock?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My favorite from there is Helen of Troy, then probably Black Ice. I love Wildfires udder, but her front legs are set too far forward, and I wish Honey was a little more uphill.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yeah, Temper just seems more balanced and blended compared to her dam.
> 
> Sydney, out of all the does on the SR page, I liked Shimmer and Intrigue better than the others, but of course Intrigue doesn't have any kids available this year :lol:


Teasel also has terrible pasterns.. I hope that doesn't skip a generation and go to tempers kids..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> Yeah, Lacie.
> 
> And Skyla, I have noticed that... But I have only seen FF daughters from her farm... But the FF on her farm are a lot nicer than the FF on other peoples' farms..


I've seen a few at other people's farms that were ok like one my friend had was ok as an FF and she pretty much fell apart as a SF... But, of corse the ones on her site look better... She's keeps the ones she likes and sells the rest for crazy prices and they are sold super quick! I just don't understand it! Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Scottyhorse said:


> What about Castle Rock?


I like Castle Rock!  Black Ice is very pretty and Honey Heart, Snownamie, Annika, Siren Song is pretty too 
And WildFire and Lunar Eclips are both nice too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Teasel also has terrible pasterns.. I hope that doesn't skip a generation and go to tempers kids..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


But her's are an improvement over her dam's pasterns! So that's a good thing they are an improvement in her and then again in Temper


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So Lacie, I'm giving Sassy the Lute on Friday.. When do you think would be a good time to give it? We can't go Saturday as she has a a market to go to and my sisters have 4-H.. So Sunday/Monday works for the both of us.. What time should I give her the lute for the best time during the day that she *should* come into heat?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

6pm on Friday would put her at 36hrs at 6am on Sunday. So that'll give you a little while to get ready and leave in the morning. 
In a perfect world, pick a time you want to bring her, and count 36hrs back from that time, and that's when you give the lute.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok  thanks!


----------



## Scottyhorse

it's day 3 and i'm still sad


----------



## goathiker

I got my phone fixed Sydney.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm gunna PM you.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why so sad Sydney?

Today a was carrying 6 cases of cat food to the front dest and I squatted to set them on the ground so as not to hurt my back again and..... *RIIIPPPP* I heard the most embarrassing sound... Yup, my pants tore from my crotch to my crack! Luckily only 1 receptionist was there and no clients.. Also, good thing I wear boxers under my scrubs! Haha we got a good laugh from it and I went to the bathroom and stapled my pants back together to get through the day.. That took a lot of staples!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

So, I have a young man having a melt down I'm not sure I can help with. Leslie?


----------



## NubianFan

What's up?


----------



## NubianFan

I am all in the clouds tonight I warns ya....  :lovey: :grin::fireworks::stars::sun:


----------



## goathiker

That's even better, PMed you.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Some good news Leslie?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Just wonderful delicious progress with the yummiest man alive..... sorry I know I am sickening.


----------



## NubianFan

Ok I received it Jill and sent back some thoughts.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sounds tasty! :lol: do we get any details??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Not tonight I gotta go to bed, and y'all would probably be bored by it anyway, it is such sllllooooowwww progress, and it is slow. But it is steady and I KNOW it is progress it is just another trust hurdle. 
Have you ever trained a horse? Maybe say, one that was head shy, and that first time you can touch their ears is big deal? Then the first time you can pet their nose, because you spent days and days just rubbing their neck and shoulder..... That is what this is like.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol yes, I used to train a lot of horses for people. It takes patients 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Be quiet good Jill no puns about the misspelling and what kind of patients it might take


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, I want to do this!








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Temperance and Kat have such cute udders.. I think I should wait for someone to come up with an amazing buck that I can breed one of them to so I can have another fabulous doe to breed obsidian to 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Lynnhaven The Watch Tower aka:Hendrick


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Now I'll have that song stuck in my head all night  :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

:lol: nice buck though. He was in Texas last I knew but, has been sold.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need to think of cool names for my baby goats!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Mine are all named for obscure movies or TV shows
I Be Dauntless
Pandora Dream
Jupiter Storm
Barbara Gene
Dexter
Mister Bean

Guess where they came from :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I like dexter! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I like the Hendrix reference.. Maybe I will use the Beatles? Lucy in the sky? Black bird? Sgt. Peppers? Eleanor rigby? (my cousin named his dog that lol!) me and my monkey? Hahaha


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

HEY!!! You didn't even try, Fine the war is on :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Is it possible to change your herd name that you have with adga? :doh:


----------



## ksalvagno

Yes but it will cost you.


----------



## margaret

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I like the Hendrix reference.. Maybe I will use the Beatles? Lucy in the sky? Black bird? Sgt. Peppers? Eleanor rigby? (my cousin named his dog that lol!) me and my monkey? Hahaha
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yes, Beatles songs are good names for goats


----------



## littlegoatgirl

ksalvagno said:


> Yes but it will cost you.


Do you know how/ how much?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have 2 people interested in my Pygmy doe! I was really nervous to put her up for sale but they both sound like really nice homes! If I can find her a great home then I won't have to find her a boyfriend :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## margaret

That's great Dee!


----------



## margaret

Y'alls future generation group is kind of dead.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Obsidian broke off his other scur today. Idk how he keeps breaking them off one by one but this was the larger one and the one I was worried about but it doesn't look like it bled too much so I guess I don't have to worry any more  his greasy buck head prevented bleeding 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

I look like I got attacked by the Kracken.


----------



## goathiker

I'm Sailing awaaayyy :lol:


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## ariella42

Does anyone know anything about Foxwood Nubians? I stumbled upon them today, and I'm impressed by their results at Nationals and some of the does they have are gorgeous! I also like the price of the doelings they have available for reservation. They aren't far from us, either. I was going to get a Nubian from Sunrise Farms along with the Alpine we've already put a deposit down for. Any opinions would be great!

http://foxwood-farm-com.webs.com/
https://www.facebook.com/FoxwoodNubians


----------



## ariella42

Wow, Jill! Are the goats good are rowing? It looks like you need a boat!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Gusts of high winds and lots of rain- if I'm not online power is down. lol


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, the worst is yet to come tomorrow, wind gusts up to 80 mph here. You're in the Willamette Valley aren't you?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have never heard of them Ariella, but they all look pretty nice!

Jill you are sending that our way  I heard we are expecting the biggest storm in 5-16 years :lol: depending who your source is, that's the variation I have gotten so far.. 

Luckily the goats are on a hill SI they won't drown but my house might float away..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## margaret

Wow Jill! that's crazy!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

If Eddie doesn't share the shelter with obsidian tonight I'm gonna keep him tied so he doesn't have a choice... He's such a bully!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

That's a good idea. my upper sheds are stuffed to the gills but, so far, everyone is being nice. I'm not trying to grain either, just stuffing them with hay. 

It just started pouring hard out there again.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> That's a good idea. my upper sheds are stuffed to the gills but, so far, everyone is being nice. I'm not trying to grain either, just stuffing them with hay.
> 
> It just started pouring hard out there again.


Really? I thought you were gonna tell me it was stupid and mean to tie a goat all night in case he gets tangled or something. He does well being tied since he is used to it because I tie him to grain obsidian so I don't have to pull his stinky butt out, but i have never had him tied more than a couple hours

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

The pack goats have to learn to be tied at night. Otherwise they spend the whole night using your tent for a trampoline.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok wow! Look at Galaxy's face! It's so flat 








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> The pack goats have to learn to be tied at night. Otherwise they spend the whole night using your tent for a trampoline.


Haha! That would be a sight to see! I always said Eddie would make a good pack goat! 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And Galaxy still thinks she tiny.. I turned an old horse feeder on its side and she tried to fit in it, standing...














Sorry they are kinda blurry, I had to blow them up.. Dumb phone...

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Part of the look of her face is an optical illusion because of the way the white is. She will get more of a Roman nose as she matures though. 
White areas can break a show goat, white splashes behind the shoulder can make them look shallow, white markings on legs can make their legs look crooked or knees not look clean.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, Obsidians spots make him look weird all over..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Apparently Eddies extraordinary horns are impossible to keep still.. He wrapped his lead around them..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

:lol: He must have been scratching his head on it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Now he's mad.. I untangled him and left him there... He keeps looking at the door waiting for me to come out and untie him..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

:lol: Poor Eddy.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well, obsidian was scared to go in the shelter cuz Eddie was angry so I untied him and now he is sharing :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Maybe that will last for a while now.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And so the rain begins here... nothing major, but I'm tired of the mud already :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hopefully.. They are both sleeping now


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> And so the rain begins here... nothing major, but I'm tired of the mud already :lol:


Ya.. Our mud was starting to dry.. Now I'm sad it's gonna come back..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Not me, it saves me work dragging seed in. I threw out the seed for the summer pasture at dusk today and tomorrow the rain will pound the seed into the ground while the birds are hiding. Next spring all those seeds will come up real nice and healthy, no dragging required.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I was trimming hooves for the better part of the day, took me so long because I was chasing horses in between :lol:
But Nehru got hoof rot since it's been a swamp out here with hardly anywhere dry. They peed their house full so that was kinda wet too, getting that dried up tomorrow. But I was a little bit too aggressive with the trimming today, he was bleeding pretty bad on his right rear, poor dude.... BUT I got the rot.... so... :shrug: :lol: 
And Coup... ugh, I just don't know anymore. The day I picked her up, it looked like her feet hadn't been trimmed for almost a year, they were so ugly, and the quick is so close, I can't even cut the overgrown wall without it bleeding like a stuck pig. Every time I just try to trim the excess, not even trying to do a real trim, her feet bleeeeeeeed rivers. I have to get a bucket of quik stop for her every time and let her stand in it after each hoof. 
But on the up side she is eating now. She still doesn't eat much hay, but she ate FOUR pounds of grain today, I almost died at the sight of it! :lol: She's lost a lot of weight since I got her, just refuses to eat. Babette, my little shrimp outweighs her by 40lbs now, Coup used to outweigh _her_ by 40lbs!! :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh wow Lacie! I think Kat is taking lessons from her.. She doest want to eat more an the other goats.. And she won't eat a bunch of grainy unless I have Temper eating it with her.. Which I can't do cuz she's a fatty patty... So she's just gonna have to gain weight slowly..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Are the herbs helping her at all Dee?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well she likes them, but she doesn't seem to be gaining any weight?? But she looks really healthy! Just not quite as healthy as Temper hahaha! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, my 8 month old kid weighs as much as her now, it's really embarrassing! I hate it when they are sooo thin, and have all the food they can eat, but won't :hair:
I even went out of my way to get a feeder for their house so the priss wouldn't have to get wet to eat, and she didn't even eat anything from it! And it was really nice alfalfa too, really leafy. 
But whatever, if she'll eat 4lbs twice a day, I can put a pound on her every day, and she'll be back to normal by the time she kids. 
She's probably only got a single in there, with her weight.

So that being said... you can breed Kat now if you want, she's still gaining if she's still eating. Coup is a month bred and needs more weight than Kat. :shock:


----------



## goathiker

It does take time for the digestive tract to heal. Looking healthy is great, she will heal from the inside out and then gain really quick when that is done.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But seriously, I try my best to keep it this full at all times, and she can't find anything she wants to eat :GAAH:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> It does take time for the digestive tract to heal. Looking healthy is great, she will heal from the inside out and then gain really quick when that is done.


Ya, her coat is shiny and her belly is full. She is active and happy and has good color to her eye lids so hopefully if I breed her next heat everything will go well!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm so glad she not as picky as coup Lacie!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I bet :lol: Mine rapidly went backwards while yours is slowing going forward :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Try giving her a Biotin supplement Lacie. It will help her feet anyway but, will also strengthen her connective tissues. Maybe eating a bunch makes her back ache like it does people with osteoarthritis.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I take biotin supplement pills, how many should she get? They're the 5000mcg ones.

I don't know, maybe? When she does eat, it's not even enough to puff her rumen out in the slightest, she's sucked in 24/7. She had no trouble eating the first week she was here, she ate a lot and was huge and healthy then. But about the 2nd week, she stopped eating as much and it just went downhill from there. She's been wormed and everything, but she just doesn't eat or drink as much as she should.


----------



## goathiker

Double a human dose is safe for sure. Not that it would really hurt her, might give some to the ones with hoof rot as well. Do you want to try some of the herbs I sent Dee? I'll send you some.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The herbs seem like she knows when she needs them? Some days she gobbles them up and other days she takes a lick and won't eat the rest. Though she is a picky little bugger.. If a sound happens that she hasn't herd before then she will stop eating lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Around here she'd be a nervous wreck...Two 4 x 4 clubs and an auto recycler in the neighborhood. Car crushing isn't quiet and racing trucks don't seem to be either :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, I'll see if that helps her weird feet. Nehru's the only one with rot, but I pretty much got it covered. It was totally my fault, I thought I did them last month, but I guess I didn't do it, he was in full blown rut then, so that was 2 months of wet untrimmed feet for him.

What kind of herbs? I might be able to get some, or I might have some already. I don't have any money whatsoever, so I can't pay for you to send any at the moment, I still haven't been able to get Emma's present mailed. Everytime I think I can ship it, I need that $5 for a gallon of milk, story of my life :lol:


----------



## goathiker

These http://www.animalhealthsolutionsinc.com/products/104-angel-maker.aspx


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh wow, those are a bit expensive aren't they. Would probiotic powder and the raspberry leaves kinda be the same thing?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

How much do you feed to a goat if the 8oz is 2 months worth for a mare?


----------



## goathiker

I've been giving a Tablespoon a day, they last a long time. They saved Guinen's life after that bad kidding last year.


----------



## goathiker

They were about $8 cheaper than that at my Wilco store.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How did they save her? Should I be keeping these in a special place and saving them as if they are precious as gold?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, so they must be filled by weight then... hmm... I might have to try them :chin:


----------



## goathiker

She started eating and drinking an hour after giving them to her and no, they expire next month, they need used up


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol ok I will let her eat them up as she wants then  she likes them, Thanx for the gold! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Oh, no problem. Next year I'm going to do wild blackberry leaves without it raining on the whole batch  I'll send you some of them as well, they are good for loose stools, cocci damage, etc.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nice! We have wild black berries growing at our creek, maybe I should snag some of them!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, they are really good for them.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Do you just dry them out Jill?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sooo windy!! The boys didn't blow away yet.. I still have to go check on the girls


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

"The storm has been devastating".... my sister  :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Wow, Lacie, what a storm. Do you think that poor, poor chair is going to make it? :lol:


----------



## ariella42

I emailed Foxwood Nubians about a few of their breedings that seemed promising. Unfortunately, they don't participate in LA or DHIR. I'm hoping to get some photos of the does though, so I can get opinions on them on here. Their bucks are on their website at least.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I don't think the chair will live, it looks pretty done in :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## COgoatLover25

That chair needs emergency help :tears:…:slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! How come you get sun?? We have no sun... But the "storm" is definitely not as bad as all the hype was... It was really windy this morning with no rain then the rain started and hasn't stopped since but it's just rain.. No STORM...

I found out today that my GSD is incontinent... I hope her new meds work!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Our office closed early because everyone is so scared they are going to blow away, nobody wanted to come in..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well that was an ordeal, darn dogs :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did they go play in the mud?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow Lacie! What a storm!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No,Dee, not even close :lol: Me and DH were at the hardware store uptown while the rain let up, we parked a little bit away from the building because all the front spots were taken, and we had two of our dogs in the truck with the window down because the window fogs up when it's cold, I hate cars :lol:. Went inside, everything was fine, we were in there for maybe 10 minutes, and people start freaking out because apparently there were two dogs attacking somebody outside.
So we run outside and there's 2 cops pulling up, and yep, those were my dogs. _Not_ attacking however, just holding...
The guy had drugs on him and he walked past the wrong dogs at the wrong time, he looked too clean to be a tweaker, so he must have been about to make a deal. So the guy got arrested, obviously, but I didn't get a darn thing, the dogs got jerky though :lol:.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Your dogs are drug dogs?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've been friends with the guys the sheriffs department for the past 30 years, they let me train mine with them whenever. It's actually really useful when we get new neighbors, too :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's bad ass! So did they actually bite the guy?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah he had a few small puncture spots, nothing major because they aren't big dogs. Just my two heeler studs, they weigh about 65 and 70lbs.
When I get the money, I'm getting another German bred shepherd, from either Laura, or my friend in budapest  I miss the big brutes. My GSD studs were 135lbs back in the day when I bred them. I dare you to try to keep upright when you get 135lbs of weight slamming into the back of you :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He had a jacket on, that's why there was nothing major. Had he not been wearing a jacket, I'm sure he would have had worse bites. Should have elaborated on that :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I love Laura's dogs!  I'm gonna get one one of these Days lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have to stop watching videos of takedowns now, there's nothing that makes me cringe more than seeing them set a dog after a shirtless person and seeing the dogs latch onto an arm and start shaking! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So how did the cops know the guy had drugs and ur dogs weren't just attacking some random person?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

Well, I have a reservation for Nubian doelings for March/April :lol: I heard back from Foxwood. He's going to try to get some photos for me, but they don't take deposits for reservations, so he's putting me down for doelings out of all 4 breedings I expressed an interest in. He said I can make up my mind once they kid (and they're due within 2 weeks of each other), and if I decide not to go with one, he'll sell them to the next person on the list for those does.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Awesome! Can't wait to see pix!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I just realized, I need to think about starting 2 more homestead does either this year or next. My milk girls are 6 now and it takes around 3 years to develop a milker properly.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I realized last night that I dot want to buy any more does unless I find a near perfect one.. My goats are young, I just need to not keep any kids till I find a perfect goat then build from there


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

That's no fun Dee, the fun is seeing that you can take these goats with flaws and breed them and actually see results because of your choices.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I'm sure I will see it with some of the kids. And if not, I'll have to change up my breeding program :lol:

My back yard is flooding so I'm gonna try something crazy and try to siphon water through a hose that I'm gonna put through the front door :lol: there is already water coming in the back door so what else could go wrong? :shrug:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> That's no fun Dee, the fun is seeing that you can take these goats with flaws and breed them and actually see results because of your choices.


So true!  :thumbup:


----------



## goathiker

Plus, how do you know if something you think is a flaw might turn out to be an asset with the right breeding. Like Guinen has an udder that is deeper than I like but, it is welded on solid, it never changes year to year. Bred to the right buck she produces does with beautiful udders that keep that long lasting quality.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Woohoo! My cousin had a pump! I'm pumping hundreds of gallons of water from my back yard and pushing it down the hill to be someone else's problem!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's soaking wet out here, none of my jackets are dry anymore, bleh. 
Babette is the only goat that didn't get one drop of water on her. She waited until the feeder in the house was filled :lol:
She thinks she's such a princess, she even stood all fancy the entire time. My sister was out feeding with me and she pointed her out "Look at Babette... what a snob!" :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. The water has officially entered the house... It came in through the wall of the back room, traveled through the laundry room where it ruined a bag of dog food then continued on into my cousins room.... :GAAH:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hello all :wave: 


Don't get washed away Dee! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds like y'all are having a lovely time! I hate rain!! And I'm so sick of it!! It finally stopped.. And now it's snowing.. :hair:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My cats just don't understand that I don't have time to feed them right now and the boy goats are going to live without grain for one night because my thick suit and my sweater soaked all the way through so now I am currently soaking wet... Did I mention I don't like water?? 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. Time to change into something dry and warm... I have to have both doors open to pump the water from the back to the front so it's a little chilly in here...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I had to un plug the pump when I went to bed so I hope I'm not floating in the morning! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

So the mountain above us got 89 mph wind gusts. I don't think ours were over 60.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow! That's crazy! I'm pretty sure that would take down my whole house!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Well, typhoon season should be over the end of December so, 2 more weeks and no more until middle of next summer.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Typhoon doesn't sound fun..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Finally Friday!!!!


----------



## glndg

So Dee, how are you doing??? Has the water left your house? Is it still raining there? Hope you get stuff dried out. What a pain. :sad:

Jill, check these out:
http://www.lookoutpointranch.com
They don't even feed these Kikos or trim their hooves. The are adapted to Oregon.


----------



## margaret

^^That's interesting.They seem to be in good condition.


----------



## glndg

margaret said:


> ^^That's interesting.They seem to be in good condition.


Yes, however it seems there is a bit of a survival of the fittest Darwinian approach -- they say that some goats do "fail." We don't see those in the video.


----------



## ksalvagno

That is nice but for me what is the point of owning them if they aren't friendly. I get that it is a business for them but I like having some type of relationship with my animals.


----------



## NubianFan

Dried pineapple should just be called sugar. Because that is basically all it is....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> So Dee, how are you doing??? Has the water left your house? Is it still raining there? Hope you get stuff dried out. What a pain. :sad:


well I didn't float away! Yay! The rain has stopped but I need to dig a trench or something so there is better flow out of my back yard, because there was more water in the back room when I woke up

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Rain stopped here too, it's just really muddy, slowing soaking in though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have a question...

After my does are bred can I put obsidian in with them to live with them for a few months or will he hurt bred does by constantly trying to mount them?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

This made me laugh.
http://www.sunnewsnetwork.ca/video/3028995984001#.VITdsQDbv-0.facebook


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Headed out to give Sassy her lute!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, they normally won't mount does after they are bred. The bucks will go out of rut and be uninterested after the does are bred... normally. 
I always let my bucks with the does after they're all bred because they don't have the best winter house.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx Lacie! He still seems interested in Temper through the fence but maybe she smells like the other girls? Or maybe she didn't take? But she hasn't come into heat. 

What month do does stop coming into heat?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok and you say "normally they won't mount bred does" but he is immature, so what if he does? Will it hurt the babies inside?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

He may try but, the pregnant doe will tell him off. I've only had a couple bucks that couldn't live with the does.


----------



## NubianFan

They will all be born with two heads, because he will split the head forming cells in half. It will be HORRIBLE.....
Seriously unless he just aggravates them constantly or gives them an infection or something it should be fine til they get a little closer to delivery time.


----------



## goathiker

I know someone that will pay $5000 a piece for two headed living goats.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! That's great Leslie!

Thanx everyone I guess I'll try it. 

What is the possibility of him breeding Galaxy if I throw him in there after the season is over?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> I know someone that will pay $5000 a piece for two headed living goats.


:slapfloor:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They normally stop cycling around feb, but I thought you wanted to breed her?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I do want to breed her, but not when she's still a baby  I'll throw him in after feb then she will at least be a year old and if he does get her at least I won't feel as bad!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I didn't realize that she's already 10 months old and she still looks like a kid to me... So not breeding her yet


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You're ridiculous :lol: of course they still look like kids when they are under a year old, they ARE still kids :lol: they just need some maturity. 
Fancy just turned 9 months old, she's a month bred now, sooo you can breed yours anytime now :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Oh Lacie, I'll probably send you your present when I get around to pulling blood for testing so I only have to make one trip to the post office.


----------



## goathiker

Dee might have a heart attack if she saw the doeling I just put in with the buck :lol: She takes after her 130 lb mom.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, gosh darn it!! Emma, your present might not get there by xmas, I still haven't got it in the mail. I need $5 to send it! 

Lol Jill, I don't think Dee would ever be brave enough to breed Clarice, she like 25-26" tall. Smaller than a dry yearling :slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol well everyone does it different, I'm just doing what feels right to me. Y'all say do it now, Galaxy's breeder says wait till after she's 2... I'd like to breed her after she turns 1 year but since she most likely won't be in season then idk if it will be possible


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Galaxy's dam is tiny so I doubt she will be very big herself. Like I said, just doesn't feel right yet


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

No worries mom. :lol: You might get yours later too, I need to see how much money I have.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Waiting to breed her after she's 2 is way to long. Perfect way to loose milk ability and develop cystic ovaries. Waiting past 10 months looses production as well, but whatever, keep her longer, see if Jill cares :slapfloor: :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I won't wait till after she's 2, that's just silly.. But I think 1 is a good age for my tiny doe 

Oh and Lacie, you said I could breed Kat now but you also said you think coup has only 1 kid cuz she's underweight, do you think Kat will only be able to carrie a single?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> No worries mom. :lol: You might get yours later too, I need to see how much money I have.


Maybe I cam borrow some tomorrow, I have to spend this gift card I got from my mom. It's to a clothing store so I have to use it there :eyeroll: my sisters taking me, so we're going shopping together, bleh, I'll see if I can bum $5 off her :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Kat can probably have twins, she's not loosing weight. Coup continued to loose weight after she was bred so if she had like 3 in there, probably only one implanted due to her condition and the lack of nutrients from her not eating. But I've had does as thin as Kat kid with triplets as long as they were fed well and picked up some weight during pregnancy.


----------



## Emzi00

Going to hit your sister up for money? :lol: And no reaction to being called mom, this is coming along well. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Kat can probably have twins, she's not loosing weight. Coup continued to loose weight after she was bred so if she had like 3 in there, probably only one implanted due to her condition and the lack of nutrients from her not eating. But I've had does as thin as Kat kid with triplets as long as they were fed well and picked up some weight during pregnancy.


Ok Thanx, that's encouraging! She should be coming into heat Sunday or a few days after so we'll see how much she accepts the buck! She's pretty feisty!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've come to the realization that you're just not going to stop calling me that :lol: 
And yes, she's normally good for between 5 and 7 dollars with no questions asked :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I gotta to feed her now and if Galaxy decides to walk through the mud to come in the barn I will measure her and see how tall she is!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep. Babs is another example of that, Dee. She lost a lot of weight right after I bred her because for whatever reason, a week after she was bred she ate less and less. Pretty much pulled a Coup. She kidded with an almost 11lb buck. This year we'll see what she has, she's eating well this year. Her ff year she had twins.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I've come to the realization that you're just not going to stop calling me that :lol:
> And yes, she's normally good for between 5 and 7 dollars with no questions asked :lol:


If it fits it ships. :lol: Yeah I'm not going to stop calling you that. 
Siblings like that are fun, but it'd surely be lots of fun explaining why you need the money. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think Kat had twins last year but she was in good shape..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee for reference, my bred doeling is about 23.5" at the withers her hips are going through a growth spurt, front end hasn't caught up yet :lol: she close to 26" at the hip :slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol ya, Galaxy is still higher at the hip.. Is that your 9 month old? Good to have a reference, Thanx!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> If it fits it ships. :lol: Yeah I'm not going to stop calling you that.
> Siblings like that are fun, but it'd surely be lots of fun explaining why you need the money. :lol:


I'd get all serious and say I need to send something to a child in need this Christmas, and make up some extravagant fluff for a super convincing story and close it with her buying me lunch :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Mine is wild as a March hare right now so measuring her would involve wrestling and bruising.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, that's the nine month old. Her mom is tiny. 25-26" at the withers. Totally done growing.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Have fun milking her Jill :lol: I hate it when they're wild


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'd get all serious and say I need to send something to a child in need this Christmas, and make up some extravagant fluff for a super convincing story and close it with her buying me lunch :lol:


You could get her to buy me lunch and send it to me too you're that talented, don't settle for less. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's too much work, stretching the truth is much easier :lol: or you could just book a flight tonight and be here tomorrow and pick up your present in person. That seems easier :chin: :lol:


----------



## goathiker

She'll be fine, I'm going to take her kid (s) at birth. Her full sister was the same way as a yearling and was perfect on the milk stand.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That's too much work, stretching the truth is much easier :lol: or you could just book a flight tonight and be here tomorrow and pick up your present in person. That seems easier :chin: :lol:


I'll just come stay with you for the holidays, I don't like anyone here anyway. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm still working on taming fancy down, she's still not sure about the milk stand and I have to catch her on the sly. She leads pretty well though, just a frightened little thing because her mom and sister taught her to be. She's much less flighty now that I moved her sister, and her sister gives me kisses now. I think she wants to go back to the nice pen :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I'll just come stay with you for the holidays, I don't like anyone here anyway. :lol:


:stars: Yay! Someone to get fat with! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :stars: Yay! Someone to get fat with! :lol:


I'll bring some food or something. :lol: We'll get fat the right way!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm taking you to the Krispie Kream factory! :drool: :yum: we're gonna get like 200 donuts to go :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Be back in a couple minutes, gotta feed the pigs and throw some clothes in the washer. Gotta do laundry to buy more laundry tomorrow :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

It's all fun and games til someone's doe has a two headed kid....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's all fun and games until you take a fork to the ribs :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

My neighbor girl's dad stuck a fork in her thigh, are you my long lost neighbor?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Blah.. I don't feel very good...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok so I think Galaxy lost weight since I stopped training her. She's 103# now. And shes 26 1/4 in tall


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, plenty big enough to breed. Keep graining her.


----------



## Emzi00

So Kristi is moving huh Lacie?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yeah, plenty big enough to breed. Keep graining her.


I thought I was not supposed to grain her if she was dry?? She's not thin.. But I don't want her to lose any more

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I agree with Lacie, Dee  my girls weigh about that (Juby a little less.. But Sassy is about that or more..) and Jubybis bred and Sassy will be (hopefully) on Sunday 
Oh, and Pebbles was bred in March.. She kidded in August.. Some Nubians are year round breeders and some of any breed will go into season a little later..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How old is Juby?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I thought I was not supposed to grain her if she was dry?? She's not thin.. But I don't want her to lose any more
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


When they are growing you want to give them some to support that.. Just not tons  I'm feeding about 8 cups twice a day to my 8 dry does  some growing and most bred


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> How old is Juby?
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


She's 8 months old  (April 1st baby) and Sassy is too. (April 4th? baby)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma, yeah she's moving a couple miles, nothing major, it's like 20 minutes from her old house, she's moving before kidding season next year.

Dee, yes you're supposed to grain growing does, just not enough to make them overweight.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. So I went from too much to too little.... Well I grained her tonight cuz I needed her to stand still so I could trim her hooves and get an accurate height on her :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Her hooves grow weird.. And fast..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Some grow really fast, some don't. Sometimes they grow really fast when they go through a growth spurt.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's got these dinky little hooves so I didn't even know they were long till I picked them up


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So they aren't pretty feet like this?  Moons back foot from day before yesterday, excuse the mud :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't understand the box shaped hooves thing.. It seems so un natural and as if they are walking on stilts.. Naturally hooves are angled not perpendicular to the ground... Just one of the things I don't agree with about show goats 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I used to practice natural horsemanship and with that came learning about natural trimming techniques (for horses) but what I gathered from it was wider hooves with more surface area make for a sounder horse that will be able to travel many more miles. Which makes sense to me, so when I got into dairy goats and saw that they want their hooves to look like tiny boxes it really confused me..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, look closely at a kids feet when yours are born, they're pretty boxy too  you don't want splayed hooves or anything like that, it breaks the pasturns down. 

Yeah I really don't ever trim my horses feet, they wear down on their own. :lol: wider feet are also better for going in the mountains, their feet don't get caught in small spots as easily


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

As well as a horse, if you look at a colts hoof it is much more boxy than an adult horse. Until they are about a year old. I'm sure there are many studies behind it, I just can't wrap my head around it yet..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Goats aren't the same as horses though, they have cloven hooves. An adult goats feet are supposed to be just like a kids feet. Goat feet don't spread out like a horses.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Like I said, it's all because I'm used to horses, but goat anatomy is much different. I just trim my goats hooves to follow their natural shape. Except obsidian who has stupid hooves and his inner toes need to be corrected..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, your goal is feet that resemble Moons :lol: all my goats feet are, are natural, but thorough trims.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol my goat is to have his inner hoof level with his outer hoof  which it's pretty darn close now


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do you use a dremmel or something? I can never seem to get the heels perfectly level..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Galaxy's are the easiest to trim though, because they are so dainty


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I make the entire hoof level, or try my best too without making them too tender or cutting the quick. Both walls, toe and the heel should all be level and flat. I just use shears, I trim the excess and shave off the heel and sole in one piece. I use Jakoti shears, super sharp, very precise. They cut through hooves like butter and they are sharp enough you can shave off the sole and heel in one sheet..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

http://www.core77.com/blog/educatio...onfer_ninja-like_climbing_abilities_18851.asp

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm looking at the illustration of the natural goat hoof, "rhomboid" shaped, not square


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The bottom is still very level, but the bones line up better instead of being stopped and shoved sharply into a cylinder.


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have been looking this up all night and nothing says how either way of hoof trimming supports the leg bones.., l would love to see X-rays of a goat with square hooves compared to a wild goat, never touched by human hands


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, this is as close as I can get to explaining what I see.

The rhombus shaped hoof allows the leg to stay in a straight position which prevents weak pasterns. The square hooves are basically creating weak pasterns but allow goats to be "posed" better by allowing the "desirable" angulation of the hawks positioned below the pins. Sorry I can't draw straight lines 









Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Ibex hooves


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg those horns!! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Can I have that goat?? He looks like Eddie except really really pretty 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Sure
All you have to do is buy two round trip tickets to Africa. Then a helicopter ride to the highest hill in Ibex territory, supply me with 2 cases of beer, a lawn chair, binoculars, and snacks. Then you can go catch it while I wait :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Can I bring my dogs? They will catch it 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

MMhm suuurre they would.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well they could at least corral him into a trailer for me, they are good at that..

I just broke my finger on my pit bulls head cuz she was eating out of the litter box.... Wahhh pain! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want X-rays!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Ouch, I've done that


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh, that was back to the hooves, I want X-rays of the hooves!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I don't have any, sorry.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wonder how much X-rays cost... onder:

My finger is throbbing!

Lacie this is for you (Jill, you already saw these). The bucks front right hoof... Inner toe longer..








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Lacie... How often do your does come into heat 36hrs after the lute?? I gave it at 7:30 last night, so hopefully, she will be in tomorrow morning.. I have a dentist appt. on Monday morning and the lady has something at 2.... And she's an hour away and I won't be out of the dentist and home till like 11-11:30.. :GAAH: I'm starting to panic now! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They normally come in right around 36hrs. Sometimes a little sooner or later, but they stay in heat for about 24hrs, so you should be fine.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The ibex hooves look like regular goat hooves to me :lol:

And I can't really tell much from that picture, Dee, looks like a hoof :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Well, I'm frustrated now. My husband wants tool storage for Christmas, and I found the perfect one. It's a two-piece, 9-drawer bundle from Sears and it's under $200 (which is what I think my holiday bonus is going to be). Unfortunately, it's out of stock. And so is everything else comparable in the same price range. I found something similar online at Home Depot - also out of stock! Grrr, why did I wait so long?! :wallbang:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> The ibex hooves look like regular goat hooves to me :lol:
> 
> And I can't really tell much from that picture, Dee, looks like a hoof :lol:


Well, I guess it's actually his inner heel that grows longer and pushes his toe out farther..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I keep thinking about the pic of the ibex that jill posted and wondering, if I shave Eddie and decorate his horns with jingle bells maybe he will look like that?? onder: :ROFL:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Lacie  makes me feel better  I just panic a lot  lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have nothing to wear to the Christmas party tonight! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

ariella42 said:


> Well, I'm frustrated now. My husband wants tool storage for Christmas, and I found the perfect one. It's a two-piece, 9-drawer bundle from Sears and it's under $200 (which is what I think my holiday bonus is going to be). Unfortunately, it's out of stock. And so is everything else comparable in the same price range. I found something similar online at Home Depot - also out of stock! Grrr, why did I wait so long?! :wallbang:


That stinks can you give him an "I Owe You" one 9 drawer bundle storage unit from Sears for Christmas and just get it afterwards when they are back in stock?


----------



## NubianFan

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I have nothing to wear to the Christmas party tonight!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Is it formal or casual or somewhere in between?


----------



## NubianFan

What about this thing Ariella
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Q3HCTAI?psc=1


----------



## glndg

Wear your stapled together pants, and after you get your Christmas bonus, tell your boss that you really need a raise. :mrgreen::ROFL::-D


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NubianFan said:


> Is it formal or casual or somewhere in between?


I between.. I have nice black pants and a top, but it's going to be sooo cold and I don't have a nice jacket... I only have old ripped up sweat shirts or flanels..

And Vicki that would be hilarious!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NubianFan said:


> That stinks can you give him an "I Owe You" one 9 drawer bundle storage unit from Sears for Christmas and just get it afterwards when they are back in stock?


I tried that last year, I was gonna get bf a nice new carhartt jacket but the color he wanted was out of stock so I gave him a pic of it for Christmas and told him I would get it when it came back in stock... It never did... All the way into march! So I ended up getting him something else, but I was really sad about it!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Do you have a nice shawl you can wrap yourself in just til you get through the door?


----------



## NubianFan

Do you have a denim jacket?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol nope! I just found an old jacket that's a little small for me, but it's plain black so I think if I throw it in the wash it will be ok just to gets through the dole like you said.. It's so tight on the shoulders lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Are you not allowed to have a hyphon in your herd name?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Also, I went out to check BB (today would be her heat cycle if she were to come in) and I was happy because she's not in, but I also noticed her tail was a little icky with poo... This isn't related to her heat/pregnancy or anything is it?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think I have seen herd names with hyphens? Not sure about the icky poo though


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

That's what I thought too... Not sure why mine got rejected 
I've looked through the directory and there aren't any herd names that are the one I wanted... Its just really bothering me, I want to know why it got rejected


----------



## NubianFan

You need to invest in a denim jacket Dee, go to a consignment shop and find a really nice one. You can dress those up or down. They come in white and black too but I prefer the regular blue denim.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You should call them Sarah..

I don't really like denim though.. My mom gave me her old denim jacket which was really cute and still in good condition, just not my style..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think I gave it to goodwill or a friend..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

*has heart attack and dies* HOW can you not like denim!!!! especially a denim jacket!!!!
Get a leather Jacket then, same concept..... ugh.... I may have to disown you.


----------



## COgoatLover25

littlegoatgirl said:


> Are you not allowed to have a hyphon in your herd name?


I've seen several herd names with hyphen(s) in them, so I would say you can


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NubianFan said:


> *has heart attack and dies* HOW can you not like denim!!!! especially a denim jacket!!!!
> Get a leather Jacket then, same concept..... ugh.... I may have to disown you.


Ann! No don't do that!! I like denim... Just not on me.. Same with leather... I guess I just don't like jackets come to think of it.. I have a nice leather jacket that I really like.. But I just never wear it lol!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

NubianFan said:


> What about this thing Ariella
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Q3HCTAI?psc=1


onder: That could work, and shipping isn't outrageous. I'll have to look up some reviews. Thanks!


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> You should call them Sarah..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yes, call them. They will tell you exactly why they rejected it. They told me. :GAAH: and I had already gotten the okay from AGS over the phone for the exact same herd name. It wasn't being used in either registry either. (Had to change the AGS name which had already been mailed to have the same name in both registries.) ADGA is more particular about how the name might end up being confused with other herds or goats depending on the names of the individual goats registered. I know that won't make much sense, but just call them. They will tell you what you need to do in order to get the closest to the name you want.


----------



## ariella42

Yay! I ended up finding a fairly similar one online. I know he likes Craftsman for their warranties, but I think he'll be happy with this one. The delivery date is between Dec. 22 and 25, so I hope it gets here in time.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

glndg said:


> Yes, call them. They will tell you exactly why they rejected it. They told me. :GAAH: and I had already gotten the okay from AGS over the phone for the exact same herd name. It wasn't being used in either registry either. (Had to change the AGS name which had already been mailed to have the same name in both registries.) ADGA is more particular about how the name might end up being confused with other herds or goats depending on the names of the individual goats registered. I know that won't make much sense, but just call them. They will tell you what you need to do in order to get the closest to the name you want.


Thanks


----------



## ariella42

DH and I are both sick  I TOLD him yesterday that I didn't feel well and had a sore throat. I woke up at 3 am feeling worse. I told him this morning I might be getting sick. He wanted to drive to a city an hour away to get some cheap robes and garland. I thought it would be fine because we'd be able to get some other things done there. Instead, he decided he isn't feeling well on the way there, so, after much drama, we end up grabbing a couple of things and going back home. He says I never told him I was actually sick and it was that bad :eyeroll: I love the man, but I swear I would rather be sick ten times over than have him get sick.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

sorry, that really stinks


----------



## ariella42

We'll live, it's just a pain :lol: If you don't mind me asking, what was your first choice herd name?


----------



## goathiker

Ariella, do you mind a question about Orthodox Jew laws?


----------



## ariella42

Not at all.


----------



## goathiker

I know there are different degrees of Jews just as there are of other religions but, in the most orthodox of them, following every law to the letter, the penalty for working during the Sabbath is death. Is feeding your animals considered work or must they be set up ahead of the Sabbath for the whole period?


----------



## ariella42

Feeding on Shabbat is not prohibited at all. In fact, feeding animals is supposed to take place before feeding yourself. As long as the food doesn't need to be cooked or heated, there's no conflict.


----------



## goathiker

Thanks, just curious  

I love the pictures of the Shabbat meals I've seen. I'd weigh about 400 lbs if I lived in Israel. :lol:


----------



## ariella42

I love Shabbat meals! Of course, when I was in Israel, I gained weight mostly because of falafel and putting Tahini on all of my vegetables :lol:


----------



## goathiker

And all the cheeses yum!!!


----------



## ariella42

Mmm...cheese. I loved the dairy meals when I was there (you aren't supposed to mix meat with dairy).


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh, I couldn't do that... I put cheese on everything!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

I do too *bad Jew* :lol: Honestly, when I was Orthodox, I was a vegetarian. If I had to choose now, I'd take cheese over meat.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

ariella42 said:


> We'll live, it's just a pain :lol: If you don't mind me asking, what was your first choice herd name?


I wanted Jazzie-B Farms... I was actually planning go change it to Jazzie-B because I want it to be shorter


----------



## goathiker

Crap!!! The foster home for my son's dog backed out, NOW, when it's almost time. I'm really not happy about that.


----------



## NubianFan

That's pretty tacky of them to do that last minute.


----------



## goathiker

Arg  Oh well, story of my life. I absolutely can't take him. The county here goes door to door and I have my limit.


----------



## NubianFan

I am about to watch an episode of the Andy Griffith Show


----------



## goathiker

I've been watching The Flying Nun with Sally Fields. It's been fun.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:GAAH: Every time I go shopping, something disastrous happens! Grr...


----------



## NubianFan

LOL I haven't seen that in decades


----------



## goathiker

I found it on U-Tube :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

So I haven't told you guys about the goat deal I got myself today.


----------



## goathiker

Nope you haven't


----------



## Sether55

Hi. Mind if I hop in? Never been in a chatter box before...


----------



## goathiker

Go for it, what's your subject? We talk about anything here.


----------



## Sether55

Sorry this must be a dumb question but what do you mean by subject?


----------



## goathiker

What do you want to talk about? Okay, like at the moment I'm listening to my DH talk to my son on the phone, working on the Secret Santa stuff and watching Utube. I just got done feeding my ferret, have a burrito to cook for dinner later, and my Guinea Pigs are begging for veggies.


----------



## Sether55

interesting. I just got done feeding my girls. I noticed my Nubian who has been with a buck 6 weeks went into heat again and so i put her back and i think she took. Ummm just shut up geese and chickens too.


----------



## goathiker

Did she hunch up after being bred?


----------



## Sether55

No? I've never heard or seen that? Can you explain t?


----------



## goathiker

If the buck penetrated he should throw his head back and she should clamp down her tail and hunch her back for a second. Kind of like wow that was annoying.


----------



## Sether55

Oh. Never looked for it. Maybe she did. Her did her about 10 times. Only did her good 4 times bc she was up against the water bucket. But she's is pee the fourth time which i take as a good sign that she did.


----------



## NubianFan

Sorry my computer shut down
Well we went to my neighbors today and I have literally known her my entire life. she used to have goats before I did, then she got out of them for a while, now she has three does again but no buck. She asked if she could use my buck to breed her does and she would give me the resulting kids once they got grown. She really just wants to play with them while they are babies and let her grandkids play with them. She used to call us and have me bring my daughter to play with the baby goats when they would have them. So I asked her if her husband would slaughter the bucklings for me to put int he freezer and she said no he is too soft hearted but she thinks her son in law might. So I will get meat and extra does I can keep or sell just for letting my buck have a good time with some extra does. Sounds like a win win to me. She has an alpine, a nigerian dwarf and a mostly nubian doe


----------



## Sether55

Sounds like a win win win win to me except the not con is she has no for sure looking Nubian right?


----------



## NubianFan

She has one that looks like a nubian except her ears are shorter than my nubians, it could just be the line she is from because she really doesn't show any other breeds traits her ears are pendalous, and long but just barely past nose instead of several inches past. I don't really care if they are full bloods anyway, I will likely sell most of them, keep the very best. She says she doesn't care what I do with them once they are grown.


----------



## NubianFan

And the buck she wants to use is Pipsqueak because she has the nigerian dwarf and he is mini nubian. So the ONLY thing I really worry about is diseases transfer or parasites transfer from one herd to the other. And he is the one I was thinking about selling anyway. Once my girls are bred, which they should be.


----------



## Sether55

Just make sure the bucklings are about 8 months when butchering.


----------



## goathiker

Put Pipsqueak on the CTC pellets 10 days before you send him. That will keep him from getting Chlamydia, Lepto, or Toxoplasmosis. Plus, protect from CL.


----------



## NubianFan

That's good to know.


----------



## goathiker

He's a cutie


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So here I am back from my company party.. And everyone left! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:wave:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:sleeping:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm tireddddd


----------



## COgoatLover25

Dee, did you have your own little party last night? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So, Sassy is a little pink, but again, no interest in the buck.. :sigh: hopefully she comes in tomorrow... Otherwise I'm gonna cry :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> So, Sassy is a little pink, but again, no interest in the buck.. :sigh: hopefully she comes in tomorrow... Otherwise I'm gonna cry :lol:


Patience my sweet , patience :hugs:
You'll be thinking back on this when she has a couple of beautiful doelings like herself and her momma Dasha 
I guess you figured out the days ? I still tried to look through our emails , but that conversation must be inside our tons of other conversations&#8230;.:shrug:


----------



## Trickyroo

Soon she will let out a scream like you aint never heard 
It will be like "get me a buck…..NOW" . I have heard that before Skyla , and it made the hair on the back of my neck stand up straight for like a week :GAAH: :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Heheh! Yah, I know, that's just something I lack! :lol:
 yes ma'am! 

I didn't think about it, we got home from Dee's and one of the pigs was in the driveway... So, we got her back in and she got out two more times... So I forgot about it lol! But I'll do it today  it's not a big deal at all


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Soon she will let out a scream like you aint never heard
> 
> It will be like "get me a buck&#8230;..NOW" . I have heard that before Skyla , and it made the hair on the back of my neck stand up straight for like a week :GAAH: :slapfloor:


:ROFL: at this point I would welcome that!!! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> Dee, did you have your own little party last night? :lol:


Ya.. Sorry, someone snuck tequila into the company party then I came home and nobody was here to talk to... So I just made faces 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Skyla, she might just be a doe that has very subtle heats and no interest in bucks. I have had a few over the years that I had to hold to breed them, even as the years when on, they would not breed if it was up to them. So you may not see her flag or be interested in a buck.
Something to think about.


----------



## Trickyroo

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Heheh! Yah, I know, that's just something I lack! :lol:
> yes ma'am!
> 
> I didn't think about it, we got home from Dee's and one of the pigs was in the driveway... So, we got her back in and she got out two more times... So I forgot about it lol! But I'll do it today  it's not a big deal at all


Runaway bacon ! :ROFL: I'll still give a go later , see if i can locate it 

Gives Sass a big hugs for me


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Would y'all think I was crazy if I asked you to look at another goat and tell me if I should buy her??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Would y'all think I was crazy if I asked you to look at another goat and tell me if I should buy her??
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yes. :snowcheese::slapfloor:


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Would y'all think I was crazy if I asked you to look at another goat and tell me if I should buy her??
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


She better be near perfect then :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Not PERFECT.. She was 3rd place ca state fair in 2012..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm more then willing to hold her.... But she's kinda running from him....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This is her planned breeding to my buck








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The thing I'm most worried about is her LA score for her medial udder attachment and teat placement.. Cuz I can't find an udder pic


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Any pictures of her?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

If I could see it then the numbers wouldn't mean much.. But that's all I have to go by!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya sure, let me steal one, it might take a min


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Her dam got a very nice appraisal score


----------



## COgoatLover25

Her appraisal score of 87 is pretty good since she was an FF . 89 is the highest score an FF can get...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

She's pretty nice IMO


----------



## COgoatLover25

How much?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh I don't know that about FF... Her son is working at pellas triple c and I know they wouldn't just use any ol' buck! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's asking 5. I was thinking about offering her 4 and if she says no then I'll forget about it


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Sounds like a decent price to me, is she bred?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did you see her sires dams la score?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No, not bred yet... This is the same lady that was selling that spotty doe I wanted a while back


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But that spotty doe she was originally asking 450 and ended up selling the doe for 200 or less! Her ad said she wants a quick sale.. I wonder if she will get desperate again and sell this doe for 200! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I found a pic of her dam... Not very impressed... She's OK.. But not enough depth at all.. But she's very tall lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Testing...Is this working???


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi Jill!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Brb.. I gotta go check on Kat.. She's supposed to come into heat today but she wasn't this morning


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I am still not sure Daff is bred and she has been with 3 bucks since nov. Her yaya still points up but her anus is beginning to smile. And mumbles to her belly when scratching like Dru did last year when pregnant


----------



## Emzi00

My boy is too cute.  Anyway, today was a pretty good day.


----------



## CritterCarnival

Very handsome...like a giant teddybear in his winter woolies!!


----------



## Emzi00

He's gotten way fluffy! He's so sleek and shiny in the summer and a really pretty color and then he turns black in the winter.


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> View attachment 83454
> 
> View attachment 83455
> 
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


She looks nice, Dee! You do have a way of finding goats!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok... So I got some bad news...... I think temper has hoof rot in her right front hoof... It went so deep that I couldn't get it all out.. But it's only the one hoof, is that normal? 

The really bad news is that I had to fight with her to trim it.. And she about 6 weeks bred now I think.... She got so upset with me she bit my sweater so I kept holding her leg then she fell over on her side and yelled.... So I let her back up and she started trembling.... I felt terrible but I couldn't leave that hoof... I hope I didn't ruin her beautiful babies... Poor temper..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

Emzi00 said:


> My boy is too cute.  Anyway, today was a pretty good day.
> View attachment 83458
> View attachment 83459
> View attachment 83460
> View attachment 83461
> View attachment 83462


Oh he is just adorable  I needs to hugs him :hugs:


----------



## goathiker

She should be fine Dee. The kids are about the size of Lima beans right now.


----------



## ariella42

Dee, I don't know about the hoof rot, but I think that you shouldn't worry about the babies with a fall that early in pregnancy. Usually it's impacts in later pregnancy that cause miscarriages.


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I found a pic of her dam... Not very impressed... She's OK.. But not enough depth at all.. But she's very tall lol
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Show us , show us! LOL, make me beg :roll:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I was kinda worried about the stress, not the fall.. Can't they mis carry from being stressed out?

Hang on lindsey I'll go get it, I thought you lost interest :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I was kinda worried about the stress, not the fall.. Can't they mis carry from being stressed out?
> 
> Hang on lindsey I'll go get it, I thought you lost interest :lol:
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Nah, I had to go unload the car/milk the she-devil goat


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Maybe she just thinner than I like :shrug: I'm not sure what it is but there is something about her heart girth and spine/hip/ rump that I don't really like..








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> She should be fine Dee. The kids are about the size of Lima beans right now.


Lol Lima beans! Idk why that made me laugh so much! Well I hope they are the size of Lima beans cuz I haven't seen her come back into heat! But she's not loud like Kat is..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I don't like her :lol:
Her daughter is surely an improvement over her though...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want to feed her... :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

I agree - not too impressed by the dam, but I like the daughter. If you can get her for a good price, I'd say go for it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, we'll see how low she will go on the price :lol: it might take time, she didn't budge on the other one for a few months..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Her sire is also on the Wingwood farm page. He's not bad


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

GAHH!!! Brought Sassy down to the buck and she didn't want him and after he realized she didn't want him he was just mad he got pulled from his dinner lol! He was just sitting next to my sister getting some lovings  he was SO SUPER sweet!!!  so, we are going to try tomorrow I guess...  kinda annoying...

On the plus side, she offered me a buck  and he's related to Hero so that's exciting!  I think I'm gonna take her up on it come spring if that works out for her


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That is frustrating skyla.. But awesome about the buck!

Kat is not in heat today either, I brought her out 3 times for flirting with the buck and she just wasn't having it..

Obsidian and Eddie were fighting pretty bad today (I think because that darn Pygmy is in heat again..) and Obsidian lost his other scur again! Then they kept fighting and Eddie had blood all over his horn then he hooked Obi's leg and wouldn't let down... I yelled at them and told them if they didn't stop Obi was getting pulled out and getting his hooves trimmed! Unfortunately I am a woman of my word... So now I smell like I slept in the buck pen... Oh and.... Obi peed while I was trimming his hooves! He didn't get me but it was gross and now my arm will smell like a buck 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Obsidian is highly agitated that Kat wouldn't even let him get close enough to touch her.. She kept scampering off like he was a lion and I had him on a lead so he was super frustrated..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Jill.. Can LA-200 be given to bred does??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah, pretty frustrating, but in pretty excited about the buck! I'll check him out when we go over tomorrow in the light


----------



## goathiker

It can be given in early pregnancy, not late in the pregnancy while the teeth are forming.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok great thanks!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need Emma or Lacie...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Why?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need an alpine person! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Anyone think Daff might not be bred by my description and if not why?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry Leslie, I'm so not experienced enough to answer that question.. Temper's "yaya" is always pointing down.. Though I never really looked at it till after I bred her but I herd you can't tell till 2 months after being bred?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Well that'd be plain weird....


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I need an alpine person! :lol:
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Don't tell me you're going to buy an Alpine now :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What's weird?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> Don't tell me you're going to buy an Alpine now :lol:


Bahahahahahahhahaa!!! :ROFL: :laugh:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok no... That would be silly.. But that same show where that skinny doe got res. champion, this alpine got champion and best of breed... Color me confused, I don't like the look of this goat at all.. And I think the res ch alpine looked better.. Who judges these things?








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

An Alpine person, would they have horns and hooves or a broken chamois coat?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This really makes me want to show... If those does can place that well I know my girls will do well!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Well, show us a picture of the Reserve champ :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

That doe, the mama of the one you are interested in that everyone said they didn't like, I saw some things in her I didn't like but also some things I did, I thought she had a very nice udder with very good teat placement.


----------



## COgoatLover25

NubianFan said:


> That doe, the mama of the one you are interested in that everyone said they didn't like, I saw some things in her I didn't like but also some things I did, I thought she had a very nice udder with very good teat placement.


She had good points too that I saw but certainly didn't wow me if you know what I mean, but her daughter was very nice IMO


----------



## NubianFan

No she certainly wasn't a wower, but I think she needed some feed and care and condition, and her color doesn't help the wow factor any. I think she was fairly solid, but not a $500 doe in my opinion, her daughter was certainly an improvement over her.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sheesh you just want everything don't you lindsey?? Ok.. This doe isn't great either but that just further proves my point!







Oh my... I stink so bad!! I can't get it off!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That lady never emailed me back.. I guess she's gonna wait and see if she gets any nibbles for 500 then come to me like she did with the last doe 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Though, the lamanchas at that show were just lovely!! Lol I guess I just got stuck on that page after I found that one doe 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Wash your arm with Tooth Paste Dee.


----------



## Emzi00

Dee who was the judge at that show? I need to know. :lol:


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ok no... That would be silly.. But that same show where that skinny doe got res. champion, this alpine got champion and best of breed... Color me confused, I don't like the look of this goat at all.. And I think the res ch alpine looked better.. Who judges these things?
> View attachment 83491
> 
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Here is a judging scorecard. 
https://www.adga.org/index.php?opti...244:artshowscard&catid=87:cat-shows&Itemid=97
35 out of 100 pts on mammary. And 3 Citheria does were in the Top Ten Breed Leaders in 2012 for milk production.
https://www.adga.org/index.php?option=com_wrapper&view=wrapper&Itemid=207

So, I guess a lot of it is what you are looking for. Some things that you may like might not count for much and vice versa.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Emzi00 said:


> Dee who was the judge at that show? I need to know. :lol:


Joan dean rowe

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Joan dean rowe
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


She's a vet. And so is the breeder of those goats.


----------



## glndg

Makes raising goats a lot more affordable, I'd say. 

(As far as veterinary bills go....)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Vets don't always know best  I have learned that over the years


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Maybe she just thinner than I like :shrug: I'm not sure what it is but there is something about her heart girth and spine/hip/ rump that I don't really like..
> View attachment 83480


Bit late to the party, but her rear barrel would be a lot deeper if she had more weight. I like her udder, rest of her I'm not too crazy about, but her daughter is an improvement, which is always what we like to see


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ok no... That would be silly.. But that same show where that skinny doe got res. champion, this alpine got champion and best of breed... Color me confused, I don't like the look of this goat at all.. And I think the res ch alpine looked better.. Who judges these things?
> View attachment 83491


You can't tell right now but I'm hissing :slapfloor: I absolutely despise, entirely LOATHE her breeder. If I ever hear that you even said so much as a hello to that woman, I will disown you and never speak to you again.... :ROFL: But in all actually, I'm serious... don't ever talk to her... ever...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

_Joan_ judged them?!? What?! Why wasn't I told! I have to yell at her now! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

http://www.nvdga.org/2009_May_Show/Show_Results/2009NVDGAShowResultsRoweSrDoe.htm

Here Lacie. And anyone else who wants to know more lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wow, she needs some new glasses! That was quite the bunch of gawky does :lol: The LaManchas were ok though :lol: The Alpines were awful though....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

12 weeks until Moon kids :stars:


----------



## goathiker

Look at the knees on the white Alpine behind the reserve champion i the second picture down. Ew!!

Who taught these people to trim hooves? The recorded grades especially, I'd be ashamed for anyone to see them like that.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, not the best goats I've seen lately :lol: So with those winning, I honestly could bring my flying nun and win :lol: And she has an extra teat :ROFL:
And the hooves, I can't tell you how many people around here just trim the overgrown flaps and call it good...


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> Look at the knees on the white Alpine behind the reserve champion i the second picture down. Ew!!
> 
> Who taught these people to trim hooves? The recorded grades especially, I'd be ashamed for anyone to see them like that.


So Dee, get out there and show your stuff! :clap:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The RSCH Saanen is just ugly, I like the one behind it better  Gosh I cannot get over how she placed them, they're terrible! Either that or that was the worst show ever! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well.. If these are the goats that are showing in CA then I am going to have champions in no time! Although the Nubian GCH was nice


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow.. My app is really messing up.. It's showing that I have Jill's avatar


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

LOL, I just sent you a PM maybe that messed it up.


----------



## NyGoatMom

HappyCaliGoats said:


> http://www.nvdga.org/2009_May_Show/Show_Results/2009NVDGAShowResultsRoweSrDoe.htm
> 
> Here Lacie. And anyone else who wants to know more lol


The hooves are killing me to look at...........and I know NOTHING about showing! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sitting in the dentist office and just realized how dirty my shoes are! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I woke up a bit ago thinking it was only 2 am and I realized it was raining and I hadn't closed the chicken coop and Eddie wasn't sharing the shelter.. I guess he still has hard feelings about obsidian mounting him yesterday...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> LOL, I just sent you a PM maybe that messed it up.


Not sure, when I turned it on just now it showed Skyla having your avatar! Dex really gets around!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

happycaligoats said:


> not sure, when i turned it on just now it showed skyla having your avatar! Dex really gets around!
> 
> Newbie to nubian dairy goats! 3 nubian does, 1 nubian buck, 1 pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~dee
> 
> sent from my ipad using goat forum


haha!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Just for fun , Skyla , pull up a moose call app and play it on the dentist office :slap floor: Then when people look around startled :shock: you tell them that last time you were there , they ran out of novacain (sp) Then sit back and watch them all run for the door :ROFL: At least your will be next :grin::grin::grin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

BAHAHA!!! Too funny Laura!!! :ROFL: I was just waiting for the dentist to come check my teeth, had already had them cleaned and stuff lol


----------



## i8sumpi

how do i post a newthread? if you answer you need to tell me right where the button is
thank you!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Go to the main forum, click the category you want to make a thread in, and up at the top left there will be a blue button that says "New Thread" with a paper and quill on it. Click it and make you thread, when you're done, click post.


----------



## i8sumpi

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Go to the main forum, click the category you want to make a thread in, and up at the top left there will be a blue button that says "New Thread" with a paper and quill on it. Click it and make you thread, when you're done, click post.


thanks so much!


----------



## Sether55

Hey! So what's new?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Christmas shopping, things are expensive!


----------



## margaret

Sether55 said:


> Hey! So what's new?


I'm on Christmas break now so no school for two weeks:stars:
I guess I should go work on the hay feeder I was building.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I still have shopping to do too


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm just giving gift cards this year :lol: I don't what anyone wants lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm out of money, hope the rest of the crew likes nothing :lol:


----------



## margaret

I finished my Christmas shopping today, all done!
My family is pretty to shop for, I bought a LOT of bars of dark chocolate:lol:


----------



## Sether55

All I wanted for Christmas was goat stuff from Caprine Supply :laugh:


----------



## ariella42

I've bought one present so far (my husband's big one), but pretty much everyone else is getting homemade cookies and soap :lol: Unfortunately, we drew names for my in-law's and I got FIL. Last year, DH got him and the gift he put a lot of thought into is still sitting where it was put right after opening it. It kinda makes me just want to get him some cheap cigars and call it a day, because at least he'll smoke them. I still need a few little stocking stuffers for DH.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I need to sleep for like four days straight... I can't express how much I am looking forward to the end of exams :hair: and I have directs orders to be a couch potato over Christmas break :laugh: my coach is worried I'm on the verge of blowing out my knee, just what I need :/


----------



## Sether55

littlegoatgirl said:


> I have direct orders to be a couch potato over Christmas break


:laugh: :slapfloor:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Sether55 said:


> :laugh: :slapfloor:


:ROFL: Its gonna be hard fulfilling those :lol:

If you don't mind me asking, what's your name? I might've missed it :lol: if you don't want to tell me that's cool too :shades:


----------



## Sether55

Oh people usually infer that my name is Seth.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I thought so, but I didn't want to be calling you the wrong name for like a month before I actually thought to ask you :slapfloor: it seems like something I would do :lol: Anyways, I'm Sarah... Emma is my other half and together we make double trouble


----------



## Sether55

littlegoatgirl said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what's your name? I might've missed it :lol: if you don't want to tell me that's cool too :shades:


:ROFL: Its gonna be hard fulfilling those :lol:


----------



## Sether55

Sorry my phone jacked up. I meant to say. "Get it? because my username is sether55"


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I think... I have a problem... *sings* all I want for Christmas is a trip to Canada, preferably early June- early July...


----------



## Sether55

Oh. Ok. Hi sarah.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey Dee, I found a permanent CH Nubian doe, 3yr old for $500, just one problem though, she's up in eureka :lol: Might be too much of a drive for you :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hey Dee, I found a permanent CH Nubian doe, 3yr old for $500, just one problem though, she's up in eureka :lol: Might be too much of a drive for you :lol:


Is it the same doe that has been for sale for like 7 months and looks like an ugly Temperance with weird teats and udder?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

http://chico.craigslist.org/grd/4766172356.html


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yup, that's the ugly Temperance! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nice pedigree, but the look just isn't there :lol: 

Why don't you save up and by a Kastdemur kid in the spring?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Stupid amazon, I only ordered 16 different things from them that amount to like 50lbs, you'd think they could have shipped it in one box  Now it's going to be coming in like 80 different boxes and they'll be arriving at different times :hair:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My goats already have plenty of Kastdemur in them.. I need something else... Just don't know what yet.. :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And I just got an offer from Horse Gold to be a distributer :lol: If only they could see my place :lol: Does it look like I want to distribute your weird products, or have anywhere to put them?! :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well then buy one from Megan, problem solved


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh ya! I would love to! The lady I got Kat from got her from Megan lol



Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But her goats have a lot of Kastdemur in them too, I would have to pick the right one


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Feelin kinda lonely..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Why did your pet ant die?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't have a pet ant...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Ah, see that's the problem :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I found an ant crawling on my hand the other day.. I smooshed him.. Idk where he came from, I was walking through my house.. Haven't see one since :shrug:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My back has been hurting so bad this past week... I dread doing to bed cuz I know it won't be comfortable.. I'm scared to get in the shower cuz I worry if one of those sharp pains happens I will fall and hit my head then be in the shower unfound till morning.. Who knows, a creepy clown might even come out of the drain and kill me......


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

ew, drain clowns...Yeah, back spasms suck.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This one just won't quit... I have been dealing with it for over a week! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

You're going to have to go see what's up soon.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You mean a doctor?? This has been going on for 11 years......


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Nope a massage therapist.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Katsdemures sold out of their Nubians... I've seen them on RWH's site and Lynnhaven and a few others...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya.. I guess they didn't like Nubians 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Well, I'm sure that was a lot to take care of and show, having the 2 breeds and everything.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I've got three breeds :lol:

I do have to say, the LMs are by far my favorite of the two


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So Skyla, what happened with Sassy? Did the bucks act interested? 

My nephew is staying here for Christmas break


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Its not even raining right now and the power's out :lol:


----------



## ariella42

That's great about your nephew visiting, Lacie  Hopefully he'll have a better Christmas break than he would have at home.


----------



## ariella42

I got sent home from work sick yesterday. Today I feel even worse  I'm hoping that this is the worst of it and it will be uphill from here.


----------



## Emzi00

Tell Quaid I said hi Lacie. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Will do, Emma :lol: "Oh, yeah Quaid, Emma said 'Hi'"... "You know, the child I illegally adopted, that I've never met that I talk to all the time via an internet forum, PM and texting..." :slapfloor: :ROFL: I might pass on it, Emma :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ariella42 said:


> I got sent home from work sick yesterday. Today I feel even worse  I'm hoping that this is the worst of it and it will be uphill from here.


Hope you get better soon! I had a runny nose for a couple days last week, I think the antibiotics I was on for my teeth kinda kept it from turning into a bad cold. I got lucky


----------



## ariella42

I guess it's just that time of year. I've been fighting it since the weekend, but I've never had the world's best immune system. I just hope it clears up without turning into an upper respiratory infection. 

DH was kidding about how my immune system sucks since he was basically sick with the same thing for a day over the weekend. I told him I'd rather be sick for a week than deal with him being sick for a day :lol: He says it's just because he's so rarely sick that he doesn't deal with it well


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, just tell him that you're setting him up with a chick in like four years, that's easier to explain. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't know if that's any better Emma :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Hey  check out my thread and add your opinion and I'll keep ya posted. Catch Ya later!  http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=173381


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I don't know if that's any better Emma :lol:


Tell him that I'm adorable. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't know if you guys really go together :chin: You're both the same kind of blonde! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I'm only blonde in the summer. :lol: He just has to change his name to Stan.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh, no, he'd make a terrible Stan :slapfloor:

So I've decided that my penmanship is downright awful because I haven't written anything in years, so I might just type you a note for your present and sign the bottom :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Just write it out, I will be able to read your chicken scratch. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If you say so :lol: I just finished writing it  AND I signed it, just for you :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I guess I won't steal your signature or anything. :lol: I need to get your present to you yet too.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I spent $2 more than I was supposed to the other day, so now I only have $4 to send it and I need $5.75 :GAAH:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So Skyla, what happened with Sassy? Did the bucks act interested?
> 
> My nephew is staying here for Christmas break


Nope not at all.. He was more worried about his dinner we interrupted after he flirted with her and she ran off.. Ugh! 
But, she offered me a buck  so, I'll be picking him up after Christmas some time  
I'm debating on weather or not I'll leave her dry at this point... Idk... Probably will..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Weird... was she a litter mate to any buck kids?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes, she had a twin brother... She looks normal back there... And when she was 4 months old I saw her in heat with discharge... 
She wasn't acting in heat other then being pink and puffy a bit...


----------



## NubianFan

To the BAT CAVE!!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

This is what she looks like Lacie


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Can rain affect their heat cycle or make them not want to breed?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't think so.. I had a doe that was bred nearly every time in the rain :roll:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. Still waiting for Kat to come in heat... Gonna to check on her now but she doesn't 
Ike the rain 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Guinen's babies are starting to play with me through her side. I sure hope my doeling is in there


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hopefully she comes in soon  what day is she on? I have some come in on day 18 and other in between and some on 21..

That's always so cool Jill! Can't wait to see what she has!


----------



## goathiker

I don't think she is carrying trips this time, just twins. That's fine though, she's had a hard last couple years.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think most of mine are carrying singles and twins. I am totally fine with that though, Biagia just needs to give me a buck and a doe, Coup needs to give me a buck and doe (though she probably has a single), and Clarice needs to give me a buck for Emma, and the rest need to have DOES! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hopefully she comes in soon  what day is she on? I have some come in on day 18 and other in between and some on 21..
> 
> That's always so cool Jill! Can't wait to see what she has!


She's on day 20 but I counted from the day she started and she was in heat for like 4-5 days! I think the CIDR and the pg600 really messed her up..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens

I get scared thinking of single kids. Do they usually cause birthing problems?


----------



## goathiker

They don't in full does normally. They just cause uneven udders if they aren't being milked. Now there was a study done on African miniature goats that tracked what grain did. 
The goats fed day 1 to 50 had small weak babies that didn't have good survival rates.
The goats fed day 1 to 100 had the best sized and the healthiest babies.
The goats fed day 1 to 150 had oversized kids and many troubles. 

Tweaking it around, hey discovered that the most important time to feed a bit of grain is day 50 to day 100. Before that didn't make a difference and after made the oversize kids.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I only don't like singles if they come from smaller does, for whatever reason, the smaller does have the biggest kids. I've had 14lb bucks come out of 105-110lb does, worst thing ever. I'd rather two or three 4-5 pounders than one 14 pounder, ick! And that was with no grain! 
Now, a 140-150lb doe can normally have a single 11lb kid no problem, any bigger and it's a harder. Generally, I like them to be between 8-9, sometimes 10lbs at birth.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I hope this heat is normal for little moo.. If it ever comes lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Part of that is the buck too. My last buck threw nice, consistent, 7 lb doelings...Almost every kid was a doe. The one I used last year threw scary huge kids 50/50 buck/doe. We'll see what this year brings.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My boer buck routinely will throw 13lb kids if they are single, they are about 8lbs if they are twins, and between 8 and 5lbs if they are triplets. 
Nehru was an 11lb singleton himself, and his singles from this year were 8-10.5lbs, his twins were about 5lbs each, but I didn't really feed Moon much, so we'll see what happens this year :lol: They did more than double in size the first week though, so good milk and good growth on them.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My friend had a nigi buck who she swore only threw buck kids.. Then when she decided to sell him he gave her a cute min Nubian doeling


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I had a stallion that for more than 10 years, he only gave me colts, he only gave me one filly, ever!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I hope Kat is in heat to or row when I get home from work.. That would just be perfect! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My notifications stopped working... The last one I got was three days ago... :sigh:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

That's weird...

I just fell on my tail bone...hard, I sooo hate that.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

ThreeHavens said:


> I get scared thinking of single kids. Do they usually cause birthing problems?


BB had a single last year (her first year kidding) and she was absolutely fine  I woke up because I heard her on the monitor and went running down to the barn and by the time I got down there Flynn was almost out... And he was BIG, 11.5 lbs at birth :hair: still is very fat today :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan

Oh darn Jill are you alright?


----------



## ariella42

Is fescue hay usually a lighter, thinner, less-textured hay? We got a phantom bale in the last batch we picked up that clearly isn't orchard. It's our last bale, but I don't want to feed it to Beth if it's fescue.


----------



## ThreeHavens

goathiker said:


> They don't in full does normally. They just cause uneven udders if they aren't being milked. Now there was a study done on African miniature goats that tracked what grain did.
> The goats fed day 1 to 50 had small weak babies that didn't have good survival rates.
> The goats fed day 1 to 100 had the best sized and the healthiest babies.
> The goats fed day 1 to 150 had oversized kids and many troubles.
> 
> Tweaking it around, hey discovered that the most important time to feed a bit of grain is day 50 to day 100. Before that didn't make a difference and after made the oversize kids.


Based on this, would you suggest I feed grain throughout some of their pregnancy? They are getting alfalfa hay, loose minerals, and water right now.I don't want weak kids ... but I also don't want huge ones. I had small kids from one doe last year, but they were first time triplets. My other doe got little to no grain and had big, hardy kids.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Idk if boers are different but my boer kidded three huge kids with no grain and not being free fed. I wish I weighed the kids..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kat is not in heat today and it is day 21 from the last time she started heat.. So I guess at means I should have started counting from the day she finished heat which means day 18 is tomorrow or friday.. The countdown continues...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Hi 

























.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:wave:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Maybe your breeding season is stopping early? :chin: Either all mine are bred, or they're not cycling :lol:

I'm kinda ticked off right now....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh sheesh... Don't say that lacie! Then I will have to buy more CIDR's.....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My Pygmy doe just finished a cycle a couple days ago


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Are yo ticked about the does or something else?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

In a way, a doe, but it's over something else, Coup is actually making me happy because she's eating and really perky now. It's just that her papers got sent to adga with the wrong date on them, so it says that I didn't own Coup until like 2 weeks ago, but I've had her since august and she was bred before the date on the papers, so that's going to either be a huge, costly mess to fix, or I'll have 3 week old newborn kids if I roll with it...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! Then everyone is gonna think you breed small, slow growing kids! You just reminded me I haven't sent Kat's papers in! Do I need to send a copy of the bill of sale with the blue paper?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't think I did with Temper.. I don't even think I had a bill of sale with temper! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Hahaha! Then everyone is gonna think you breed small, slow growing kids! You just reminded me I haven't sent Kat's papers in! Do I need to send a copy of the bill of sale with the blue paper?


You've got that a little backwards, they'd be 3 weeks old by the time the dates would line up to be newborns, so they'll be close to 30lbs at their alleged birth, so if anything, they'd have a months growth over the kids with the same birthday, but it won't be the real birthday for mine.

You don't have to send the bill of sale in with the papers, the signed part by the breeder is like the bill of sale.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh, yes I did have it backward :doh:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You don't have to send the bill of sale in with the papers, the signed part by the breeder is like the bill of sale.


You do mean by the previous owner right? Cuz she's the only goat I did not buy from her breeder

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Owner, breeder, whatever, whoever had the goat in their name when you bought it :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do you think a blue paper has ever got lost in the mail? Maybe. Should make a copy of it? I would hate to lose that paper!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh and I found this goat the other day that was completely black but it did not reflect that on his pedigree.. I thought it was highlighted if they were black?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

Things get lost in the mail all the time. It might be one in 100,000 pieces of mail, but think of how much mail goes out everyday. I make copies of everything important. I have an Etsy shop, and I've had items with tracking on them just disappear.


----------



## goathiker

The is black part on the pedigree is only for Oberhasli goats.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> The is black part on the pedigree is only for Oberhasli goats.


Well that's dumb.., I want to know what Nubians are all black!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ariella42 said:


> Things get lost in the mail all the time. It might be one in 100,000 pieces of mail, but think of how much mail goes out everyday. I make copies of everything important. I have an Etsy shop, and I've had items with tracking on them just disappear.


That's scary.. Maybe aliens took it! I didn't make copies for my last three goats but since it's the season for sending things everywhere I think I'll make a copy of this one.

Sorry, idk the answer to your hay question earlier..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

I guess we'll use the possible fescue as bedding. We got another bale of Timothy tonight (which the goats hate) because the feed store was close and open (my husband took great pleasure in correcting my sentence, just because I have the flu :lol: ).


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I hate exams :mecry: too much stress for me


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jiiilllll!! I sent you a PM!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So I totally slept through my alarm this morning.. Didn't even hear it.. And I woke up because Obsidian is crying for I reason. He doesn't sound distressed.. Just bahhing really loud..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pebbles was doing that this morning too...  I wasn't THAT late lol! And lucky her, I had to run to the feed store still before I could milk lol!

Speaking of which, the manager asked me if I wanted to fill out another application cause he's hiring the beginning of the year


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He was screaming because Kat was in heat!! So now I'm really really late for work cuz I had to let them have a date! I'll let them play again after work 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Whoo!!!  :stars: arty:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yay!! Kat babies :lol:


Please tell me this isn't true :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Yay!! Kat babies :lol:
> 
> Please tell me this isn't true :lol:


Wow.... Lol


----------



## ariella42

Sadly that is true. It was on the Apple store for a day before it was removed. Two of the purchasers bought it by mistake and were refunded. The others, it seems, were just idiots with far too much money.


----------



## ariella42

Skyla, if you get a job at the feed store, would you get a discount? I imagine working at a feed store would be kinda fun, too 

Dee, I guess making babies is a good reason to be late, though I wouldn't tell your boss that. He might get the wrong idea


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ariella42 said:


> Skyla, if you get a job at the feed store, would you get a discount? I imagine working at a feed store would be kinda fun, too
> 
> Dee, I guess making babies is a good reason to be late, though I wouldn't tell your boss that. He might get the wrong idea


I would get a discount, not sure how much though.. We get a 4-H discount from my sisters right now any way, it's only $.50 a bag but still helps


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And it's great cause I know all the people that work there  I've already applied once two years ago and he/they would ask me if I got a job ect when I didn't get it and they said they would keep me in mind when they hired again.. Everyone I told that was like yah, that's what they all say... But they are so great there I figured they would  and they did  I've know them all since we got our first animals a long time ago  
So he came out while we were waiting for them to load our car and he's like I have a question for you, how's work going at the grocery store? (he shops there so knows where I work..) I said eh.. It's ok.. And he asked if I wanted a new application cause he would be hiring again come New Years  so that's great!!


----------



## ariella42

That's awesome! I hope you get a job there


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks I hope so too! It's funny cause I have been pondering asking them if they were hiring  I'm not a huge fan of where I am now


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

"Maybe your breeding season is stopping early? :chin: Either all mine are bred, or they're not cycling :lol:" 
-little bits and pieces 
Mine is bred I think :chin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Got a present in the mail from my friend today!  

Pebby and Juby are on it!


----------



## goathiker

I would recommend never cracking your tailbone. Ow!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Got a present in the mail from my friend today!
> 
> Pebby and Juby are on it!


Wow, that's super nice!


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> I would recommend never cracking your tailbone. Ow!!!


Ouch, that sounds very painful&#8230;you ok?


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, as long as I'm careful about sitting and stepping over things, it's fine. Should be good as new in a couple weeks, I heal pretty fast.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ugh, be careful…hope it heals very quickly for you


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yikes Jill!! That sounds painful!!! Eek!!

Isn't it Lindsey  I love it! I can't wait for show season now!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ouch!! I've done that a couple times Jill, never feels good!


----------



## ksalvagno

I hope it heals quickly for you Jill.


----------



## ariella42

That's always painful. I hope it heals quickly!


----------



## ariella42

When are Linear Appraisals usually done and when do you have to have your application in? I'm getting a doe in milk in May, and I want to have her linear appraised this year, if possible. I know there will be a host farm (probably the one I'm getting the doe from), but I'm not sure about how to make sure I can get her appraised. I don't know which doe I'm getting yet, I just know it will be one of the FFs. I'd like to do a one-day milk test, too, but I might want to wait until next year for that.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Here is a bit more info on it for you 

http://www.adga.org/index.php?optio...291:artlasched&catid=1:latest-news&Itemid=206

I would also talk to the person you are getting the doe from, see what they say


----------



## ariella42

Thanks! Sadly the ADGA site isn't working for me right now. It's probably just our crappy internet though  I guess I'll email Ziggy and ask him about it. I'll check back with the link once the internet has decided to cooperate again.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's not working for me right now either... Hmm... Weird!


----------



## ariella42

At least it's not just me! Are your does on the milk test? I want to do the one day (I think that seems easier), but I'm not sure what the actual process is. When I was looking for information on the ADGA website, it seemed a little vague.


----------



## ariella42

Ziggy sent me this link about DHIR http://www.landofhavilahfarm.com/info-on-dhir--milk-test-.htm. It's much less complicated than I thought.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ariella42 said:


> Dee, I guess making babies is a good reason to be late, though I wouldn't tell your boss that. He might get the wrong idea


Haha ya and surprisingly I was only 3 minutes late even though I left 10 min late so I didn't have to tell him anything!

Jill I hope you heal quickly! My mom cracked her tailbone.. She was miserable!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Gonna go see if Kat and the smelly one want a second date.. He was extremely lazy this morning.. I think he's too thick, yet I don't think he's fat... He has no stamina..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ariella42 said:


> At least it's not just me! Are your does on the milk test? I want to do the one day (I think that seems easier), but I'm not sure what the actual process is. When I was looking for information on the ADGA website, it seemed a little vague.


No, I was hoping to get into that in 2016.. It sure does seem like a lot and is quite confusing!
I know a lot of local herds use Dairy 1 so I need to sit and do some research on it..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So is it normal for a young buck to get tired after a few rounds and be way more interested in food than a doe who is clearly in heat??

He covered her 3 more times but she still wanted his attention and he was clearly getting very lazy. I figured it was cuz he hadn't had his grain so I gave him some and he ate it as if he was ravenous even though he has a field full of grass right now.. And the whole time Kat is beating him with her head and trying to get him off the grain, pushing his face out of the bucket without taking any herself and flagging like crazy!

After I gave him a little grain I put it back outside the pen and let them hang out more hoping he would be more interested in her. It's not that he's not at all interested, he just seems really lazy about it.. And she's ALL OVER HIM! I gave them some alfalfa, I'm gonna leave them together for a bit and see if Kat ever wants to go to bed..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

He's weird.... my buck went straight up nuts and he isn't even a year old now and that was back in October when he completely lost his mind when the does went into heat.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well he was crazy till I put them together.. Then he did his job a couple times now is being really lazy and hungry..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

Hey Dee , maybe your buck needs a little pick me up…..the "V" pill comes to mind , :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:hlala:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Trickyroo said:


> Hey Dee , maybe your buck needs a little pick me up&#8230;..the "V" pill comes to mind , :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:hlala:


Hahaha! I was just thinking about giving him some jump start but I don't have those pills :ROFL:

I went back out there to put Kat away and they are flirting again so I think I will just leave them together for the night

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I prefer a mellow buck that doesn't run the does.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But she is pushing him around  he's so lazy! Like, " honey maybe you could do all the work tonight..." and I swear she almost mounted him when he was more interested in her pee than her. Then he just wanted to eat hay and she ran back and forth over the hay till he didn't want to eat it anymore cuz it smelled like mud..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

All it takes is one good cover. Like Jill, I'd much rather have a buck that does his job 1-3 times and goes about his day than running the does down, and harassing them all day.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well they seemed to want to cuddle tonight so I left them alone 

Have you heard of Modesto milling?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

SASSY IS IN HEAT!!!! :stars: :dance: arty:


----------



## goathiker

Yay!!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! :dance:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

Knew it :wahoo::stars::fireworks::hugs:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yay!! That's a relief! :leap: :stars: :wahoo:

Dee, yes I have.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Deff is awesome!!! This is the first heat she has ever acted like this!! LOL! She's out there SCREAMING (like Laura said haha!!) and wagging up a storm!! 

Gonna go pick up the buck at around 2:30


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

In going to deliver my Pygmy doe to meet her new owner at TSC today!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, is that where you told me to get the kelp?? I think I can get it directly shipped to me from them! But it would be more worth it if I could think of 7 other things I need from them :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kat and Obsidian still seem to be enjoying each others company and really getting along well so I think I will leave them together longer


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Monsoon headed this way...7 to 12 inches of rain expected in 48 hours. The goats will be thrilled I'm sure :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That doesn't sound good....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need to figure out how to get the Pygmy in my blazer... She's got to be at least 80# and she has a very low center of gravity so this should be interesting with my bad back..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, yeah that's where I told you :lol:
It's raining here, again, but not that much 

Tis the season for breaking legs, fa la la la la, la la la la  My daughter called to tell me that she thinks she broke her leg last night. I asked her what she was doing, she said she kicked something, I asked her what she kicked and she said she didnt know... :doh: I asked if she was drinking and she said she wasn't, but we all know how thats a lie  she said she has a 4" swelling on her shin and she was going into shock last night, but was too scared to go to the hospital, and still won't go :GAAH: I think she should at least get an xray, but she refuses to go.


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> Monsoon headed this way...7 to 12 inches of rain expected in 48 hours. The goats will be thrilled I'm sure :lol:


Is that the one coming from Alaska? Supposedly that system is going to hit us around Christmas Eve.


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Dee, yeah that's where I told you :lol:
> It's raining here, again, but not that much
> 
> Tis the season for breaking legs, fa la la la la, la la la la  My daughter called to tell me that she thinks she broke her leg last night. I asked her what she was doing, she said she kicked something, I asked her what she kicked and she said she didnt know... :doh: I asked if she was drinking and she said she wasn't, but we all know how thats a lie  she said she has a 4" swelling on her shin and she was going into shock last night, but was too scared to go to the hospital, and still won't go :GAAH: I think she should at least get an xray, but she refuses to go.


Wow Lacie, sounds............nice.


----------



## Trickyroo

We are supposed to get hit with wind and lots of rain on Christmas Eve.

Sorry about your daughter's leg Lacie ! She best get herself to the doctor ! What is she afraid of ? She doesn't want it to heal on its own and then have to have it broke again and reset…..
Do what you have to do to get her to go Lacie , threaten her , bribe her , she has to go . Go before Christmas and get it done !


----------



## Trickyroo

goathiker said:


> Monsoon headed this way...7 to 12 inches of rain expected in 48 hours. The goats will be thrilled I'm sure :lol:


Wow , Jill , you get hit with some weather , sheesh ! :shocked:
Poor goats


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Dee, yeah that's where I told you :lol:
> It's raining here, again, but not that much
> 
> Tis the season for breaking legs, fa la la la la, la la la la  My daughter called to tell me that she thinks she broke her leg last night. I asked her what she was doing, she said she kicked something, I asked her what she kicked and she said she didnt know... :doh: I asked if she was drinking and she said she wasn't, but we all know how thats a lie  she said she has a 4" swelling on her shin and she was going into shock last night, but was too scared to go to the hospital, and still won't go :GAAH: I think she should at least get an xray, but she refuses to go.


That's what I thought but I couldn't remember cuz it was a month ago.. So Apparently when I emailed them to get a quote I used my other email that I never check so I thought that they just ignored me cuz I wanted such a small order, but I just found the email! So excited!

Tell your daughter she needs to go the the hospital! Give her cookies and a lollipop like they do with kids to make it all better

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think she's afraid to tell them what happened, I don't know :shrug: I think her and her boyfriend/husband were fighting again, but I'm going to have DH go get her and drag her up there. You can't just not at least get an xray to see!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Lacie.. I just got home a little bit ago with the buck, bred Sassy and gave her the first Cystorelin shot.. Do I seriously have to get up at 4:30 in the morning to give her the second shot?!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: Don't you hate it when they're not on schedule? :lol: I'd do it at 6am, or like close to midnight tonight if you can stay up. She pretty much came in heat on her own, you probably don't need the second shot.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wait, I don't know why I didn't catch that. Unless you bred her at 4:30 am, her 2nd shot isn't due at 4:30am tomorrow. Since you bred her at 4:30 in the afternoon, her next shot is due at 4:30 in the afternoon tomorrow.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes I hate that! :lol: 

I thought it was 12hrs apart?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And here are a few pics.. I'll have to get some tomorrow morning if I can


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

24hrs after breeding


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh! I thought it was 12!! That's good news!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want that buck!! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My secret sant is proving to be very hard to shop for... Every time I think I got it right then I second guess..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He's a handsome dude  

I know that feeling!! Lol


----------



## Trickyroo

Lacie you should've told Skyla she had to be up at 4AM :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:

He is super gorgeous Skyla !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hahah!! Rude Laura, rude  LOL! :lol: :ROFL:

Thanks  I think he's pretty nice


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok! Found it! But I hope it makes it there safe cuz I'm not sure if I filled out the shipping address right.. I have never shipped to another country before.. Unfortunately it says it's not gonna make it there by Christmas  I hope it doesn't take too long


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

International packages usually take 2-3 weeks but they can take longer, depending on where they're going and how much customs wants to rifle through things. I'm sure your person understands and will be happy to open their package for some post-Christmas cheer later


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I hope she does! I really hope she likes it! I went through so many options in my head!

I think Obsidian and Kat are finally done with their date. They no came up to the gate as if they wanted out. Although once I separated them Obsidian started crying like a big baby! He wants cuddly friends... Eddy isn't soft and fuzzy, he's sharp and pokey..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I wish I had somewhere set up for Sassy and her date to stay together for the night... I don't think she would stand for him though.. She was kinda scared at how big he is! Lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm pretty sure Kat stood for him quite a few times! She was very puffy and red when I pulled her out. But they were so calm and quiet together all night and all morning!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jasper at her new home!








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Jasper at her new home!
> View attachment 83727
> 
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


She's so adorable! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Can I ask for prayers for my daughter and son in laws dog? She got ran over by UPS on the road, and every vet within 100 miles turned us down because they were all getting ready to close up, or they wouldn't take payments.
I did what I could, but one leg just couldnt be saved. Shes stabilizing and waking up, but I need the poor girl to make it. He already lost his other dog in september, that's he's had for 13 years, I don't want him to loose her right at christmas. She was also one of my pups, so I'm attached to her.
Please let her make it ray: ray:


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh Lacie honey , I'm so sorry :hug: Prayers sent ! Keep us posted !


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I hope she's ok Lacie! We're you able to stop any bleeding? Check gum color? Keep her nice and warm! Praying!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thank you, Laura and Dee :hug: Here's our girl, Rogue. I won't show the before, but her leg was snapped in half and shredded, the other one is shredded a bit and she's missing two toes on the front leg that she still has. Did what I could, blocked the nerve, gave her a big dose of antibiotics, pain killers, light sedative, "fixed" the leg so the bone wasn't sharp anymore, and stitched it over the bone, did what I could with the other leg. Got her all cleaned up, and they took her home now. She's waking up and breathing better now, I really hope she pulls through. 
These past two days have just been awful, one thing after another, I hope 2015 is better.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I got the artery stitched closed after I shortened the leg to be able to stitch it closed. She wasn't bleeding at all by the time they brought her here. Gums are a bit pale, but I imagine she lost quite a bit of blood before she got here. But she's responsive, and moving more now.
The UPS guy should have just kept going and it wouldn't have been so bad. He locked up the brakes right when the tire got her legs...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Thank you, Laura and Dee :hug: Here's our girl, Rogue. I won't show the before, but her leg was snapped in half and shredded, the other one is shredded a bit and she's missing two toes on the front leg that she still has. Did what I could, blocked the nerve, gave her a big dose of antibiotics, pain killers, light sedative, "fixed" the leg so the bone wasn't sharp anymore, and stitched it over the bone, did what I could with the other leg. Got her all cleaned up, and they took her home now. She's waking up and breathing better now, I really hope she pulls through.
> These past two days have just been awful, one thing after another, I hope 2015 is better.


Sounds like you did a good job. She's such a cutie! I hope she pulls through. She looks pretty out of it, you must have some good stuff! Keep her on those antibiotics

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ouch! Poor girl! Did she only get hit on the front end?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Here she was this summer, such a happy girl, loved her frisbees.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But look at all you can do just from years of experience, who needs a vet!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

We think so, just the legs, and she skinned her chin a bit. We didn't see it happen, just heard him lock up the brakes, and she ran outside when she heard the screeching noise it made, and then saw Rogue running up the driveway with her legs like that


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg... She ran with her legs like that??? Now I really want to see the before pic.. She's such a pretty girl! I have seen 2 legged dogs on you tube, she will be ok with 3 3/4


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If she makes it, she's one more to the list to prove my pups are tough as nails! Gosh I really hope she pulls through, this is the second time she's been ran over, she's had to have her tail amputated, she's had lymes disease,and had a couple teeth knocked out from a horse, and she's only four!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So the left leg is missing a couple toes but do there seem to be any other fractures?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw.. Her tail too! Poor thing can't afford to lose any more extremities..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Omg... She ran wit her legs like that??? Now I really want to see the before pic.. She's such a pretty girl! I have seen 2 legged dogs on youtube, she will be ok with 3 3/4


Yeah, she wasn't even screaming or yiping when he set her on my counter. She was laying up, alert, trying to clean it. It was terrible. I was so afraid of hitting a vein and having it go in when I was injecting the lidocaine and pulling back to block the whole leg, when I was blocking the nerve under the shoulder.


----------



## ThreeHavens

I'm sending a prayer for her tonight. I am so horribly sorry.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> So the left leg is missing a couple toes but do there seem to be any other fractures?


No fractures in that leg, just missing two toes. The outside inner toe actually still has the bone, just not the rest of it, middle toes is completely gone though. Stitched it back best I could, but you can only do so much when there's hardly anything to stitch, you know?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ThreeHavens said:


> I'm sending a prayer for her tonight. I am so horribly sorry.


Thank you! :hug: She needs all the prayers she can get! Poor baby.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She looks sedated? Did you give her something other than lidocaine?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, I sedated her then did the block. If you really want to see the before pics, I can text you some. It was pretty bad.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I sent you a pm. I wish I had cool sedatives


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sounds like she's a fighter! Though if she makes it through all this I hope she learns that moving vehicles are to her friend..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I want to see Lacie...


----------



## glndg

Sending prayers, Lacie.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, can you forward it to Jill, or what's your email Jill? My computer is being really slow right now.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks Vicki!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Just got an update on her, she's awake and alert, wagging her little half tail, she drank a bunch of water and seems to be doing good. Was standing a bit even, but not so much on the walking yet because she's still loopy. They're having issues keeping the wrap on the 1/4 leg, my idea was to wrap it and run a piece of wrap around her to keep it on, any ideas on that?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think I'll feel better after some pie! Be right back


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Just got an update on her, she's awake and alert, wagging her little half tail, she drank a bunch of water and seems to be doing good. Was standing a bit even, but not so much on the walking yet because she's still loopy. They're having issues keeping the wrap on the 1/4 leg, my idea was to wrap it and run a piece of wrap around her to keep it on, any ideas on that?


Ya my boss does that. I laugh at him cuz it looks hilarious, especially when he tries to do it on rear legs but I think it would work for her little leg. Glad she's awake!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did you have pain mess for her too?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Dee, can you forward it to Jill, or what's your email Jill? My computer is being really slow right now.


Ya, I could. But I still haven't received it.. ?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She's on Banamine for pain killers, I didn't have a ton of stuff to work with, but I've used it for dogs and cats before. I actually used it a couple weeks ago for the cat the neighbor dogs thrashed, she lived by the way! 

Jill, sent you the pics too, let me know if you got it...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee... are you 110% sure you typed the right email? I'd hate to have sent them to some other person!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> She's on Banamine for pain killers, I didn't have a ton of stuff to work with, but I've used it for dogs and cats before. I actually used it a couple weeks ago for the cat the neighbor dogs thrashed, she lived by the way!
> 
> Jill, sent you the pics too, let me know if you got it...





Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Dee... are you 110% sure you typed the right email? I'd hate to have sent them to some other person!


Glad to hear the kitty is doing well! You should have just been a vet! :lol: I read in the books before that banamine isn't a pain killer in dogs, it actually acts as an antidiarrheal.. How much does she weigh?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well that's bizarre, I've always used it as a pain killer for them :lol: And it seemed to work as one. 
She's about 50lbs.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Now I have to go check my book! I swear it's for dogs too!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, my book says nothing about it being an antidiarrheal... and it has a dog dosage, sooo :shrug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't see why it wouldn't work.. But I was looking it up one day cuz I had it and I wanted to use it and the stupid veterinary medicine book at work wouldn't give me a dose for pain relieve.. Only antidiarrheal..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's so weird :lol: Well the dose in my book is "1.1mg/kg, once, IV, IM, SC (SQ); or 1.1mg/kg, q24, PO, 3 days/wk."
Ophthalmic is 0.5mg/kg, once, IV.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nice, I want your book! Lol! Does it have affect on the kidneys?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, Banamine can only be used for 3 days, any longer and it is harmful to the kidneys. I think all pain killers are hard on the kidneys, aren't they?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

All anti inflammatory pain killers unfortunately..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh but some affect kidneys and some affect liver, that's why I asked


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

True, I forgot about the liver. 

This has been a long night, I think I'm going to take a shower and go to bed. I have to go pick up my nephew tomorrow (actually today), have to leave at about 7 to get down there at 10-ish, and then the 3-4hr drive back... :coffee2:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Lacie, I gotta hit the hay too so I can be conscious for work tomorrow  


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Good night Dee!


----------



## Chadwick

Hey people!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi Chad! How goes it?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

It goes well, I am rebuilding an old horse drawn McCormick dearing no 7 hay mower right now.

And I think my girls might be in heat, but not sure.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Chad!!  long time no 'see'


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey Chad!  glad all goes well!

Still waiting on an update on Rogue... hope she's doing ok. I got a late start, and have to leave like now if I want to get to Fresno before noon, :wave:


----------



## CritterCarnival

Chadwick said:


> Hey people!


Woo Hoo!! It's Chad!! Hi Chad, how you been?!? Been missing you and pictures of your woolie bear cuties! :wave:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hey Chad!  glad all goes well!
> 
> Still waiting on an update on Rogue... hope she's doing ok. I got a late start, and have to leave like now if I want to get to Fresno before noon, :wave:


Bye Lacie! I hope little Rogue is ok! Say hi to Quaid from all your virtual friends :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## CritterCarnival

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hey Chad!  glad all goes well!
> 
> Still waiting on an update on Rogue... hope she's doing ok. I got a late start, and have to leave like now if I want to get to Fresno before noon, :wave:


Hope Rogue is doing well, safe trip to Fresno and back, it's crazy on the roads.

I was wondering what vet med book you have, sounds like a very comprehensive tome and I'd like to have one on hand.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Chadwick said:


> It goes well, I am rebuilding an old horse drawn McCormick dearing no 7 hay mower right now.
> 
> And I think my girls might be in heat, but not sure.....


Pix?? Of the McCormick and your babies!!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks guys! 
Kat, I have, I believe the 2nd edition of Saunders Handbook of Veterinary Drugs, by Mark G Papich. I want the newer edition, but its about $80, so it'll have to wait.
And I have several editions of the Mercks Veterinary Manual.


----------



## Trickyroo

Lacie hows your girl doing today ?


----------



## Trickyroo

Hey Chad , nice to hear from you


----------



## Chadwick

Main casting of the hay mower, was a rust ball, this is first coat of paint after rust removal and some major old grease removal!









I'll get a new pic of the goats here in a min.


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow! That looks great.


----------



## sassykat6181

Anyone use an electric hoof trimmer?....like this one http://www.electrichoofknife.com/Electric-Hoof-Knife-for-Goats-Sheep_p_49.html

Just spent the morning trimming 16 goats and still have 10 more (the boers) Back is killing me, hands are killing me and my 3rd pair of hoof shears is dull again.


----------



## margaret

Never used it but if it works well it sure would be nice to have.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, in Fresno now, be back home in a couple hours. Update on Rogue, she's still doing good, but she's feeling that leg today. They said she keep trying to walk amd use the leg that isn't there. She's still drinking, so far the only thing she'll drink is water, she won't drink broth or anything else. Not eating yet. Going to the bathroom fine though. They made her a bed by the woodstove so she can stay nice and warm. Still nice and alert. Hopefully she'll be ok.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I missed a lot so I skipped over some pages... Lacie, what happened?!


----------



## ThreeHavens

I'm so glad to hear that, Lacie. She's getting the best care.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Do you have enough antibiotics? I would donate to help her, Lacie.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

littlegoatgirl said:


> I missed a lot so I skipped over some pages... Lacie, what happened?!


My daughters dog got ran over by a ups truck and long story short no vets would help her, and she has two less toes and one less leg. I did all I was able to do to get her fixed up, so we're just praying it's enough and she'll pull through it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thank you Danielle, they're getting a bottle of penicillin tonight, so she should be good. I appreciate the offer though!


----------



## ksalvagno

Oh no Lacie, that is terrible. I hope she will be ok.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Glad she is still ok Lacie, is will pm you later after I unload hay


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

They might try some melted vanilla ice cream - I had s vet tell me it helps settle their stomach and gives little energy boost.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh my goodness!!!!! Prayers! :hug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> They might try some melted vanilla ice cream - I had s vet tell me it helps settle their stomach and gives little energy boost.


My dogs love vanilla flavored stuff! Lol!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm back, Rogue seems to be doing ok so far. She keeps trying to get up and use her leg though, that can't be helping.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It should be fine, it's just a natural instinct, she will get it soon. As long as she's not ripping open stitches then she's ok, just keeping her muscles moving 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

Lacie , can you fashion a splint ? Something that she can stand on and not affect the leg wound itself …..You will most likely have to fashion it around her good shoulder and attach to the bad legs shoulder…….i know that isn't clear at all , I'm sorry , i can't explain it well at all.
Or , give her one heckuva cushion on that bad leg so she doesn't put any pressure on it. I would fashion rolled cotton around the whole entire leg and carry it down way past the stump ( if you will ) and just ball it up so she can't injure the end. I hated using the work stump , sorry 
Its going to be easier to do that then to keep her down , unless you put her in a small crate where she can't get up. I don't like the crate idea though……can you guys get her to a vet now for a check up on it or won't they see her now ? You did a fantastic job Lacie


----------



## Trickyroo

Hey Dee , what do you think ^^^^ ?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

We might have to do at least some sort of cushioning. And nope a vet won't even see anything out here for a surgery aftercare if the surgery wasn't done by them.
No one out here cares about the animal, only the money.


----------



## Trickyroo

Thats a shame about your vets Lacie ! Its always about the money for some


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Laura, I like your ideas  my main concern is her eating though.. She needs nutrients however she can get them rot now, she needs strength to heal..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

how bout some of that nutri cal stuff? Its s paste you can [email protected] Wal mart or grange. Its high cal supplement for dogs. Cheap canned food - my vet said the worse it smells the better. I have also drenched them with goat milk, raw egg, and s little olive oil.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yup, good ideas! Not sure about the olive oil? Might cause diarrhea?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Fat is good, but too much fat suddenly is a suspected cause of pancreatitis, so you have to be careful and make changes gradually.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Agreed!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Laura, I like your ideas  my main concern is her eating though.. She needs nutrients however she can get them rot now, she needs strength to heal..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Thanks  Oh of course ! I totally missed some of this thread&#8230;.i figure if she's going to get up with or without their permission , your gotta protect that stump.
I can't believe some vets ! Thats just unheard of they won't help this poor dog


----------



## Trickyroo

How about stain balls ? 

Satin Balls appear to have developed in the show community, as an uncooked, homemade dog food to improve coats and put weight on a skinny dog, quickly. Many recipe variations have proliferated on the internet, but a few are mentioned frequently. The dog rescue community also uses Satin Balls to put weight on underweight dogs. The following recipe combines the best elements of two of the most common recipes circulating on the internet.

Satin Balls:
10 pounds raw ground beef, 70%-85% lean
18 ounces Total Multi-grain cereal (or other vitamin-fortified, unsweetened cereal
2 pounds oatmeal, uncooked regular or quick oats (not instant oats)
20 ounces wheat germ
1 ¼ cup canola oil
1 ¼ cup unsulfured molasses
10 hard-boiled eggs and shells, crushed and minced
10 envelopes unflavored gelatin
¼ teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon minced garlic

Combine all ingredients and mix well. Divide into freezer bags in daily ration portions (some divide into 10 equal portions, others 14, and I divide it into one-pound packs). Flatten out the filled bags to expel air and completely fill the bags, and to reduce freezing/thawing times. Seal and place the bags in the freezer in a single layer. Once frozen, the bags can be stacked. For travel, the frozen bags can be placed in a cooler and used to chill other items until needed. Break thawed meat mixture into chunks or roll into meatballs. Feed raw as a meal or supplement.

Yield: approx. 17 pounds @ 1275 calories/pound.


About the Ingredients

Beef: If the goal is to improve the coat, then use leaner ground beef. If the goal is to put weight on, quickly, then use ground beef with higher fat content.

Cereal: The original recipe calls for Total cereal, but another fortified, unsweetened cereal could be used. Some competing recipes discourage the use of Total cereal “due to its high sugar content”, but since it is unsweetened, the sugar content is low. Total was chosen for the original recipe because of its vitamin content.

Molasses: Some recipes criticize the use of sugar (molasses) in the recipe, however the molasses contributes minerals and calories. If the Satin Balls were being fed on a regular basis, long-term, then one might want to omit the molasses.

Eggs: The original recipe for Satin Balls calls for 10 raw eggs. Apart from concerns about salmonella, raw egg white contains avitin which blocks the use of the B vitamin, biotin. While there is a lot of biotin in the egg yolk, to offset the avitin in the egg white, dogs do not digest raw eggs as well as they do cooked. Cooking neutralizes the avitin, allowing full use of the biotin. Cooked eggs are more nutritious and easier to digest, with more usable calories per egg, so our recipe calls for hard-boiled eggs. The shells are included for their calcium.

Gelatin: Some recipes call for unflavored joint health supplement gelatin.


Other Recipes 
Some of the competing recipes, variously called Satin Balls or Fat Balls, call for subsets of the main Satin Ball recipe, and often add cream cheese or peanut butter. The high dairy content of some of these recipes may cause digestive upset in some dogs. Here are some of the other, popular recipes for Satin/Fat Balls.

Fat Balls #1:
10 pounds ground beef
10 ounces uncooked oatmeal
6 raw egg yolks
10 ounces wheat germ
10 ounces molasses

Combine all ingredients and mix well. Roll into one-inch balls and freeze.


Fat Balls #2:
1 pound ground beef (high fat content)
1 package cream cheese
1 jar all-natural peanut butter
12 raw egg yolks
1 cup rolled oats soaked in milk
1 jar wheat germ

Combine all ingredients and mix well. Freeze into meal-sized bags and thaw as needed.


Fat Balls #3:
1 half-pint container heavy cream
12 raw egg yolks
2 blocks cream cheese (at room temp)
5 pounds ground beef
1 small box Total cereal (crushed into crumbs)
1 cup wheat germ

Mix dry ingredients, add heavy cream, add cream cheese, mix together. Add ground beef, and mix together. Roll into balls and freeze.


Fat Balls #4:
2 cups dry dog food, crushed fine
2 packs cream cheese
1 ½ cups peanut butter
½ cup corn oil
1 cup cottage cheese
1 pound ground beef, browned (reserve some of the fat)
additional crushed dry dog food, as needed

“Combine all ingredients and mix well. Work to a doughy mixture, adding more crushed dry dog food meal as needed, if consistency is too thin. On wax paper spread some crushed dry dog food meal and roll out mixture into log shape. Refrigerate until firm and slice as needed. Feed them a slice or two several times during the day.”
__________________


----------



## goathiker

The boys pen is now a lake :lol:


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> The boys pen is now a lake :lol:


Oh, no! How many inches of rain did you end up with?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That sucks Jill! 

Update on Miss Rogue, she started eating last night  Her foot is starting to scab over, looking ok-ish, as ok as it can look anyway.
Her stump is pretty bruised looking now, but she was ran over so, that's to be expected. It looks ok though as far as swelling and everything goes, from the pics they sent this morning. 
I sent him home with the last of the la200 I had, for an antibiotic wash, and some triple antibiotic ointment to mix with a healing powder to put on her stump and foot. 
As long as we can keep infection away, I think she'll be ok ray:


----------



## goatygirl

Getting ready for the club's Christmas party.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm at my grandparents house for a Christmas party


----------



## margaret

What's up with the ADGA website?


----------



## ThreeHavens

Yayyy, Lacie! <3 <3 <3 

I still can send antibiotics if needed.


----------



## goathiker

glndg said:


> Oh, no! How many inches of rain did you end up with?


About this much so far


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> About this much so far


Wow! You weren't exaggerating. :shocked:

How about some areas like this, but with the planters closer together so the goats could jump from one to another. 
I was kidding.:lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Your goats need a floaty Jill!

LaCie, I'm glad to hear Rogue is doing better!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens

Tomorrow is the first of the three busiest days of the year at my work. Can you guys pray I'll do super well?  After that, I get to relax!

Oh, and someone stole some money from me. :/ The bank and I are sorting it out, but it's stressful thinking someone out there has my information!


----------



## glndg

ThreeHavens said:


> Tomorrow is the first of the three busiest days of the year at my work. Can you guys pray I'll do super well?  After that, I get to relax!
> 
> Oh, and someone stole some money from me. :/ The bank and I are sorting it out, but it's stressful thinking someone out there has my information!


You'll do great. Sending prayers for both things.


----------



## ariella42

I know you'll do excellently. Don't stress and try to have fun. I'm sorry about the bank issue, though. That's always scary, but I'm glad it was discovered. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## ariella42

Today, I walked out to this.








The cats managed to completely remove the tree skirt, but they left the present about where it was. Talented, aren't they? And by talented, I mean huge PITAs :lol:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Feel for ya Jill - we had to put down pallets and nail on plywood to get the pens out of the water. Lucky it was only 2 pens.


----------



## goathiker

Wow, are they gouging people for Christmas trees much this year??? They wanted $20 for my little 2.5 foot tall tree :shock:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I went to the shooting range for the first time today and shot my first 12 Gauge! It was fun, me an my 2 favorite guys in the world! Bf and my dad!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm back, Rogue seems to be doing ok so far. She keeps trying to get up and use her leg though, that can't be helping.


How is Rogue doing, Lacie? I would imagine that she'll figure out rather quickly not to use that leg. Dogs do pretty well as tripods, esp. if they're not real large dogs.

A friend told me she watched a small dog that was a new tripod try to lift his leg to pee. He couldn't do it since it was a hind leg that he lost. He then balanced on his two front legs and peed.:-D:lol: anyway, they are adaptable.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

The new stinky is a silly boy!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

BB didn't take... :mecry: soooooo frustrated right now its not even funny


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe  did you rebreed her?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Going to as soon as my mom gets home... I don't even understand though, its not even her cycle? Its been a month since we bred her... So her cycle should've been a week ago... I just don't get it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Huh.. That is strange..  hopefully she settles this time!


----------



## sassykat6181

Could be a false heat???


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Idk... It seems very real to me... She's showing all the signs... Its more obvious than normal


----------



## ariella42

I learned something terrible today. The 2015 Multistate Bar Exam is testing Civil Procedure! :GAAH: Now, I not only have to relearn everything I learned the first time around for the first bar exam I took, I also have to learn an entirely new subject. Granted, every 1L takes Civ Pro, but it's very different studying for it on the bar exam. Oh well, I guess I better get started. :book:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Man that sucks Ariella


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie made me want pie so I went to Marie calendar and got chocolate pie! :yum:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I can't eat my pies until christmas!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Took B to be bred again... I think he got her, she hunched up, but we left her there overnight to be sure he gets her a few more times... He's super old so it takes him time to recharge :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hopefully she'll settle this time! Keep both dates, just in case though.

So I was at my sisters house today and she had made some banana nut bread, and she was like "Here! Try this!", I honestly don't think she used any sort of liquid in there, gosh it was dry, I seriously had to melt and pour over 1/4 of a stick of butter on my slice, just so I could eat it. After that, it was almost as moist as the kind I make is :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Your sister should meet up with my in-laws. They cook every bit of moisture out of everything, especially meat. I never thought I could have a dry hot dog, but boy was I wrong :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: That's pretty bad! :lol: My son cooks hot dogs in the microwave, until they blow up, he thinks they taste better that way, but the entire time it's cooking it literally sounds like he's microwaving a cat!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I used to like blown up hot dogs when I was a kid :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

That's pretty extreme! :lol: My FIL is convinced that any juice that comes out of meat is blood, so I try to stick to sides when we visit. Otherwise, I end up eating hockey pucks of char (hamburgers) or sticks of black (chicken).


----------



## goathiker

The bolts in my Christmas tree stand won't go down small enough for my Charlie Brown tree :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Well, at least your Charlie Brown tree shouldn't need much support :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Lacie, back in the day, when you had friends, how did they usually tell guys to go fall off of a cliff? :lol:


----------



## goathiker

This is very true and I don't have to unpack very many decorations either.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Hey Lacie, back in the day, when you had friends, how did they usually tell guys to go fall off of a cliff? :lol:


Either quite literally, or something that would make them get the jist of it, it was quite uncomplimentary :lol:


----------



## ariella42

I almost got one for my office, but then I looked at the price tag :shock: It was only $5 less than our 6 foot tree.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I finally got all my christmas shopping done today, and everything is wrapped. I'm broke now :lol: But at least everyone got something


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, Emma, another thing to do is not say anything. Just flip 'em the bird and walk on, they'll get the hint :lol: Then once they hate you, they might flip you off or say something snide, so just blow them a kiss, it's far more insulting to people that hate you :ROFL:


----------



## ariella42

My husband did all of his Christmas shopping today. I'm pretty sure I have a new pair of muck boots and hoof trimmers, but I have no idea what else is under the tree. The only other thing we have to do for the holiday is me baking cookies.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Either quite literally, or something that would make them get the jist of it, it was quite uncomplimentary :lol:


This sounds like lots of fun. I take it that ignoring them doesn't work? I don't usually like telling people to go jump off a cliff but... Wait, yeah I do... :lol:


----------



## ariella42

If you ignore them, they often think you're playing hard to get. Why guys think girls play hard to get or why some girls actually do it is beyond me.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think I'm going to bake all the pies and breads, etc, in the morning on christmas eve, so then I'm not waiting on them to finish to put the turkey in that night onder: 

I know most of what I got, because people seem to just love giving me things early, or they make me pick something out and they buy it, no surprises for me  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, ignoring will not work. Be brutal and blunt :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh! And I went to the dentist today and they removed the stupid stitch that's been flapping around in there and gagging me! :stars: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

How brutal? :lol: We could go way overboard with this one.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My rule of thumb is to do whatever feels right. If you think you'll regret it, that's probably too far, but other than that, go for it :lol: 
If they're the kind of boys that catcall and take things too far, then feel free to obliterate their social confidence :cheers:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh hey Emma, now that you're on here, what kind of scents do you like? Fruity, floral, ocean...?


----------



## Emzi00

I'd rather regret something I did do than something I didn't do so... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I didn't get anyone anything for Christmas because I was broke until today when my paycheck went through. Now it's too late to shop cuz I work everyday till Christmas! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh hey Emma, now that you're on here, what kind of scents do you like? Fruity, floral, ocean...?


Ripe billy goat.... :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, you can go shopping when DH does... the dark and early time of 2am :ROFL: That's when he always did the kids school shopping, and apparently thats the universal time for men to do school shopping because he said those are the only people in the stores at 2am :lol:

Emma, I don't think you'd want to take a shower with anything that smelt like a buck :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I don't really have a preference then. :lol: But if buck smell was an option that'd be my pick.


----------



## Emzi00

Oh and the stuff should be there around Friday.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmm... I'll surprise you then 

Sweet! I should be able to get yours out on friday :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Oh I sent some food for the child too. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Is it twinkies and hohos? :lol: :drool:


----------



## Emzi00

No just some Christmas food. :lol: I want him fat not you.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Darn :lol: Fine... I guess he can have it  He can have it as payment, I haven't been able to find a single dish to wash since he got here, I think he's OCD about dirty dishes :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

He's probably just grateful and wants to help out so you'll still like him. :lol: And when you give him the food, tell him that I said hi. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00




----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Emzi00 said:


> View attachment 83902


:shocked::shades::ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi Vicki! :wave:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Hi Dee! Sorry, I just saw this. Running around.


----------



## margaret

emzi00 said:


> View attachment 83902


:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey guys...
Been feeling crummy  have a headache for the second day in a row now... 
Oh well, I got someone to cover my shift at work tomorrow!  so that's awesome! The first time I won't have to work Christmas Eve!!


----------



## ariella42

Not working on Christmas Eve is great! Feeling crummy is not though. Get some rest. Take lots of vitamin C and zinc. Echinecea helps too.


----------



## ariella42

Our Christmas Eve gathering just got cancelled due to too many people being sick.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It is  
I don't know what it is.. But I've just felt 'eh' for a while now... I slept in today so that was nice


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's too bad  

We normally go to my grandmothers, but we did that on Sunday.. So we are gonna go to church now 
Well, have to run some errands before work.. Ttyl  :wave:


----------



## ariella42

I'm on the other end of being sick. If you can take care of yourself now, you might miss getting really sick.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I was just informed I have a dentist appointment today, I am not happy about this turn of events.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I was real sick for thanksgiving  that was horrible!

Oh that's no good Sarah! 

I just got a birthday card in the mail from work! Lol! My birthday isn't until next month! And that's the first time I've ever gotten a birthday card from them! Weird!


----------



## margaret

Ugh, hope you feel better Skyla.


----------



## Trickyroo

Maybe they know you are thinking of spreading your wings and flying the coup soon  They're trying to butter you up so you will stay , lol.
Feel better chicky :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks  I actually felt better today  I think it's just a big of sorts.. I'll try and talk pebbles into letting me sleep in again tomorrow :lol:



Trickyroo said:


> Maybe they know you are thinking of spreading your wings and flying the coup soon  They're trying to butter you up so you will stay , lol.
> 
> Feel better chicky :hug:


ROFL! Could be!  but, I'm tired of dealing with them and this offer is an answered prayer! 

Thanks lady  :hug:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Going to pick up B tomorrow (technically today I guess!)! The boys miss her :laugh: Speaking of tomorrow/today Merry Christmas Eve!! And for you people like Lacie and Jill that are stuck in the west... Merry Christmas eve in a few hours :laugh:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Yay almost Christmas eve!

Have fun Sarah!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

So you would think,since I have to be awake in 6 hours I would go to bed earlier today, but no, this is the day that im not the slightest bit tired and I'm staying up until 2


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well ya better get some rest!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Rest??? What is that??


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goathiker said:


> Rest??? What is that??


It is almost 3 AM... Maybe I'll just pull an all nighter :laugh: seriously though... I have to be awake on four hours :shock: maybe tomorrow is the day I start drinking coffee :coffee2:


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> Rest??? What is that??


It's that thing you do in the middle of the day after staying up all night!:slapfloor:


----------



## glndg

littlegoatgirl said:


> It is almost 3 AM... Maybe I'll just pull an all nighter :laugh: seriously though... I have to be awake on four hours :shock: maybe tomorrow is the day I start drinking coffee :coffee2:


....or move west. Hope you get some sleep.:sleeping:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

glndg said:


> ....or move west. Hope you get some sleep.:sleeping:


:laugh: that might work... :lol: well, I'm finally starting to get tired at an early 3:25 AM... :wallbang: see y'all bright and early tomorrow!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol Sarah! I was up till 12 something last night.. Very glad I wasn't you! Lol


----------



## ariella42

I was seriously worried about Beth this morning. I only heard Rose when I opened the outside door with their food. When I went into the pen, I couldn't see Beth, then I realized she was curled up in the corner of the goat house. I thought something was terribly wrong, but then she realized it was feeding time. I think it was just the cold, wet, rainy darkness we've been having. They've hardly left the pen for 3 days because our pasture is a swamp.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh that has happened to me many times before!! Lol!! :lol: they like to scare us


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Merry Christmas eve everyone!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Merry Christmas Eve!! :stars:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think I'm gonna go buy my dads goats a mineral feeder and some minerals for Christmas lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

So Stupid got himself stuck in the hay feeder. Happy that I was outside but not so happy that I had to touch him. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Don't worry Emma.. I had to wrestle my monster to trim his feet


----------



## Emzi00

I had to do that the other day too. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I still have two more to do too!  I had to fight too much with the first one I just gave up lol!


----------



## margaret

My stupid bucks went out of rut. It is nice though, not to have to touch stinky,nasty slimy bucks


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So this might be a silly question but I just switched the girls and boys pens again because I realized there was a ton of grass that the boys were not eating and I wanted to see if the girls would eat it..

Well so far they are not interested at all but I'm wondering if I start to see them eat grass how long should I leave them out there before I have to worry about them getting too much? Rig now they are still munching on their alfalfa and looking for me lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

No idea, Dee. My girls look at grass like, "What? Where's the hay?"


----------



## ariella42

This is as far as Beth will come out of the pen right now. I panicked a couple of days ago because she looked like she was hunched up in pain. In fact, she was just balancing on two bricks :lol:


----------



## margaret

We got some pretty heavy rain today. Not much compared to what some of y'all are gettin' but enough to flood the pastures.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hahah!! Silly girl!! She would die if she came here and saw what's out side for my guys!! *gasp*


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg!!! Well apparently that almond biscotti soap smelled really good because I just got home from lunch and my dumb dog ate about 1/3 of it!! I salvaged what I can from the mangled bag, I'm still gonna use it lol!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

Yeah, she's such a prissy princess :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ariella42 said:


> This is as far as Beth will come out of the pen right now. I panicked a couple of days ago because she looked like she was hunched up in pain. In fact, she was just balancing on two bricks :lol:


She is so cute! My goats are the same way with the mud here... I even had to get them a second water bucket because the decided they didn't like the wood shelter anymore and they want to be in the metal one that has tarps for walls lol!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Omg!!! Well apparently that almond biscotti soap smelled really good because I just got home from lunch and my dumb dog ate about 1/3 of it!! I salvaged what I can from the mangled bag, I'm still gonna use it lol!!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


That sucks! I hope it doesn't upset her system too much. I doubt it smells quite as good coming back out


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha she's got a steel stomach! She pretty big too.. So I don't think the little bit that she ate will hurt her. I was just mad she ruined my present  lol! She has eaten an entire box of dark chocolates that I got for valentines day one time and she was fine


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

That's good - at least you won't have a mess to clean up too


----------



## ThreeHavens

wrong thread. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So here is the buck pen.. Idk about you but if I was a goat I would love this! This is all growing from the seeds that fell out of the oat hay I fed last year.








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

That looks great! However, thinking about it how my goats seem to - "That piece looks okay. That piece looks good! I guess I'll wander to this piece that might be good. Oh wait! The stuff on the other side of the fence looks AWESOME! I guess I should try to shove my head through the fence for that stuff!" :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Merry Christmas eve everyone! Morning can't come fast enough! DH is the worst ever when it comes to christmas, worse than a 3 year old that doesn't understand that you have to wait. 
I've tried to keep everyone out of the house the past couple days and all I hear is "Oh, so you should give me the keys so I can go get ____ from the house" or "So me and ____ are going to the house real quick, can I have the keys?", "I'll just be in the other room, I have to go get something"... you get the idea. 
He will shake them, listen, smell, feel, try and pry loose pieces with paper clips to get a hint of what's inside, or ever so carefully undo the tape, just awful :lol: So I've taken to taping all the seems completely closed I might have to just duct tape them all next year. He knows what one of them is and he's mad that I didn't let him open that one today. It's always been our tradition to open one present on christmas eve, and the rest on christmas day, and I've only had to threaten him with death about 1000 times today, just so he will leave them alone :lol:
It's been fun... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

We just finished opening our presents! I got a new iPad!! :wahoo:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I got kidding cams!!  I wish I could get them online, but I don't think so


----------



## littlegoatgirl

HappyCaliGoats said:


> We just finished opening our presents! I got a new iPad!! :wahoo:


Lucky!!! I've got my fingers crossed for a tablet onder:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Congrats Skyla and Dee!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What else did y'all get?!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Merry Christmas, guys!


----------



## ariella42

Merry Christmas! DH and I did our Christmas together yesterday. I got a pitchfork :lol: He actually got me a bunch of stuff I could use for the goats and some safety gear for making soap  He put a note in with the pitchfork (which is put in a giant box) saying that he was sorry he couldn't get me another goat for Christmas, but he hoped some of the gifts would help with the ones I have.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe so sweet!!  

I got to breed Pebby! Lol! That counts as a gift from her :lol:


----------



## goatygirl

we did not trim the tree top so the star is like way above the tree.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!! Too funny! Ours is little so I just put a bow on top 

My kidding cams don't work  me and my dad are real bummed. Have to return them and get new ones.. Anyone have any good ones they use/like?? I would love to be able to get it online at some point..


----------



## ariella42

Aww, that sucks, Skyla. I hope you get some that work soon.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My girls aren't due till late March so I have some time


----------



## ariella42

That's good, though I'm sure you'd like to play with it soon


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

[ QUOTE=ariella42;1824777]That's good, though I'm sure you'd like to play with it soon [/QUOTE]

Yah lol! But not a huge deal I guess lol!


----------



## margaret

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I got a tablet  I'm a tad frustrated because my brother got one too, but I got an older version so I don't have as many features. But it works


----------



## Emzi00

Merry Christmas everyone!!!
So I got this really awesome belt. :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I got a Kindle...You may never see me again... :razz:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I got a doctor pol dvd, one of the episodes is "got yer goat"


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I was so excited to play with my iPad i can't even remember what else I got! Except my dad got me this funny child's beanie that doesn't fit on my head but it's sponge bob and when you squeeze his foot his arms wave up and down :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And I figured out that I can't make my weebly site cuz I don't have Adobe flash player!


----------



## goatygirl

I got an ipod and a stereo to plug it into and I got shirts nothing else really significant.


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> And I figured out that I can't make my weebly site cuz I don't have Adobe flash player!


Dee, this might help:
https://forums.adobe.com/thread/1365873


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> I got a Kindle...You may never see me again... :razz:


That's good to know-- its not us, it's the Kindle! :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx Vicki, I might look into that but it says to "view" Adobe on that forum but I need to use Adobe to build my website. It sent me to A link to DL Adobe but it said it cost $10 so I closed it :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well this has been an interesting day :lol: My daughter and her family came down for about an hour this morning to visit. They didn't make it last night, so that's why there was no update. It started hailing down here, and snowing at their house. So they came down first thing this morning. The last time I talked to her on the phone the other day she was all freaked out about Rogues little stub, she said she "thinks it's bleeding inside there and it's filling up with blood, it feels really hot and squishy, and oh god this and that, I think it's infected", so I expected something terrible when they brought her down and almost had to do this :doh: when I saw her leg. It was swollen, it's gonna be swollen, not filling up, not hot, not anymore squishy than a normal leg, and not infected.
She's such a hypochondriac :lol: But Miss Rogue looks fine, her stump is swollen, but she hasn't had anything for swelling in a couple days. It looks good though otherwise. She's still here, and didn't look too worse for wear. Seemed like the thing that upset her the most is when they walked away from her for a minute because she thought they were leaving her 
So, that is the status on Rogue.

Now for Christmas! DH was awake at like 3am because he couldn't sleep anymore :lol: But we waited until like 8:30 to open presents. He of course opened the one he's been waiting for a week to see, first. I bought him a new guitar because his old one has seen better days and is no longer electric due to some wiring issues.
So he pretty much laid on the couch all day playing it, everything from La Bamba to Metallica :lol: He was even so kind to play to the conversations, if people started getting loud he picked up the pace and complemented the topics very well with his song choices.
We bought a really pretty red one for Quaid, so they played together for a bit and he taught Quaid a few things. It was very musical here.
I got a lot of kitchenware and the computer I got earlier, and the camera 
Then one of our old friends stopped by and I felt like I needed a nap after talking to him, he has way too much energy :lol: Not sure how we got on the topic of burning houses down, but I got the idea that he was probably an arsonist when he told me he knew for a fact, from experience even, that it takes 20 minutes for a trailer to burn to the ground. When asked about it, he just gave me a kind of confused look and said "You've never burnt one down before?" :ROFL: :slapfloor: No, no I have not... So he hollers across the room to DH to confirm that he's burnt one down before, but was shocked to hear that he's never burnt one down either :lol:
And then he went off on some story about how he had left his car in the bushes a 1/4 mile from the dump (which is about 30 minutes from his house) because his (dead) fathers ex girlfriend is looking for him because she's trying to evict him from his grandmother house so she can sell it... What?! How does that even work? 
So he's all paranoid that the police are going to arrest him because he's living in his grandmothers house still, and the crazy lady mailed him an unofficial eviction notice and he doesn't believe that he can't be evicted if it isn't a real paper and hasn't gone through court. So, there's that. And I think at one point he wanted to adopt Quaid so he'd have a new son, because his son doesn't acknowledge him or have anything in common with him, and he got all hysterical about that, that was awkward for a bit... But then La Bamba saved the day and broke the ice :lol:

Then everyone else came by and we had dinner, and it's been pretty calm after that


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha! Sounds like a fun night! I'm glad Rogue is ok!


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie..


----------



## sassykat6181

Hope everyone had a great Christmas. It was nice here, no drama for once. Of course there will be plenty at my moms on Sunday lol

Went to the tree lot and picked up a bunch of unsold trees for the goats for free!


----------



## sassykat6181




----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw! They look so happy!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I didn't put my girls back in their pen last night because it was so dark when I fed, none of them wanted to move.. So the girls have been in the buck pen for 24hrs now and the boys are in the doe pen.. But the girls really seem to be enjoying it now. The only problem is that they really want to be up at the top of the pen.. Idk if it's because they want to see the boys or if they just like the sun but the feeder is at the bottom of the pen and yesterday they didn't come eat their alfalfa till it started getting dark.

I hope this isn't a real problem cuz I kinda want to leave them in there till Tempers hoof heals..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Galaxy likes to be upside down :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh and Moo moo is looking better


----------



## Emzi00

She looks really good Dee!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I just made an instagram for my goats.
Sincerely,
I have a problem :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

That's perfect Sarah. :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

She looks waaaaaayyyyyy better Dee! Fabulous!

Sarah…you're among other goat lovers so making an instagram for your goats is perfectly normal  :slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! Goat people are back! I thought everyone went on vacation..


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Yay! Goat people are back! I thought everyone went on vacation..


I was on vacation, I didn't have to see people for a whole 3 hours :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Apparently obsidian doesn't know what a horse is.. He was getting all excited at the mare on the other side of the fence.. I think she's in heat, she put her big butt at him..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wish I had a video of it, he was being silly


----------



## COgoatLover25

Dang, he's big! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol that's one of our biggest horses since my aunts race horse died. She's fatter than she is tall though.. I think my aunt said she's 15.2


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wish Eddie was standing next to them, he's bigger, and wider lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok here's one with Eddie but you can't see how tall he is cuz he's crouched and trying to spear the horse :lol: that horse is son to the mare in the previous photo but I'm pretty sure he is taller than her, he's just really thin


----------



## littlegoatgirl

COgoatLover25 said:


> She looks waaaaaayyyyyy better Dee! Fabulous!
> 
> Sarah&#8230;you're among other goat lovers so making an instagram for your goats is perfectly normal  :slapfloor:


Why thank you guys :lol: 
If anyone would care to follow, its @jazzie.b.farms :slapfloor: I have a whopping zero followers :ROFL:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:hair: :hair: :GAAH:


----------



## Emzi00

What's wrong Sarah?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I might have to look into this Instagram everyone speaks of.. Maybe I will make one for my goats! Hahaha!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

yeah all I gave my goats were fresh pumpkins=which they loved


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh that's great Katrina!! Free trees are great!


----------



## sassykat6181

Keeps them from chewing the barn


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yours do that too huh?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> What's wrong Sarah?


I'm getting pulled to practice with varsity and I really don't want to because the coach is uptight and not undedstanding at all :/


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think Obsidian is mentally challenged... I showed him where both feeders were in the doe pen because I knew Eddie wouldn't share.. But as soon as I walked away the little bugger started screaming "come back! Feed me!" And he won't stop :lol: he got the girls going but I know as soon as I give them their grain they will be fine..

Oh and here is Eddie planning his escape from the doe pen..














He is so cute!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The girls are doing good, Galaxy:125# Kat:150# Temper:180#


----------



## sassykat6181

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yours do that too huh?


 The Boers more than any of them grrrrr


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> I'm getting pulled to practice with varsity and I really don't want to because the coach is uptight and not undedstanding at all :/


That sucks. :/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> The girls are doing good, Galaxy:125# Kat:150# Temper:180#
> View attachment 84090


And you think Kat's too thin?! Lol!! My Pebby is 125# according to my tape.. She is smaller and a yearling though.. And milking a half gal. a day..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> And you think Kat's too thin?! Lol!! My Pebby is 125# according to my tape.. She is smaller and a yearling though.. And milking a half gal. a day..


Kat is going to be 3 soon and I can still see her spine a lot. But ya, I would expect her to be larger than a milking yearling


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Galaxy is not thin anymore  she gained 18# in 5.5 weeks!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I know some people like to see spine on a dairy goat? But I don't... Look at temper then look at Kat ( don't mind how high Kats butt is in the air, as we are on a hill)... I like how temper has no obvious spine. She looks like she will last well through winter. Especially pregnant!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> That sucks. :/


Yeah :/


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Everyone went back on vacation I guess


----------



## goathiker

What's that????


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Soccer tournament today!!! I've missed it so much!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Good luck Sarah!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Thanks!!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> What's that????


I'm not sure but every one keeps going there and leaving me here to talk to myself :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I'm not sure but every one keeps going there and leaving me here to talk to myself :lol:


Hey, you're good company, we left you in good hands :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Eddie is soooo looong :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

He looks really tasty Dee.


----------



## goathiker

He does and I know how to make buckles and buttons out of those horns.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Tasty? Eddie?? I will eat you!


----------



## goathiker

Ha, you'd have to catch me first. Do you like swamps :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Do I sense a fork war coming on :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We are missing Lacie for that :lol:


----------



## ariella42

I have a giant penguin now. DH is so sweet :lovey:


----------



## ariella42

True, it's not really a fork war unless Lacie's involved.


----------



## margaret

:lol:
Very true


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I agree, Eddie looks tasty :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Eddie is a cuddle bug and he'll scratch your back for you even! If you met him you wouldn't want to eat him


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, I'm here, the fork war can begin :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So Emma, whenever you return... I've got your presents together, I'm mailing them on Monday! I think you'll LOVE one of them (intense sarcasm there :lol: )
But no, you should like them all  maybe.... we'll see :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But Eddie has such a cute Mohawk!







And such adorable little ibex hooves!! :lol:








And black panther looks hungry so if you go near Eddie... :lol:


----------



## goathiker

He has nice feet for a pack goat. When are you going to start training him?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ick... cats... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That is not a cat! George is a vicious Panther!

Jill Eddie doesn't need training, he does anything you ask! He packed around my water bottles in a parade 2 years ago. He's a pro :wink:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So Emma, whenever you return... I've got your presents together, I'm mailing them on Monday! I think you'll LOVE one of them (intense sarcasm there :lol: )
> But no, you should like them all  maybe.... we'll see :lol:


I'm here, but I'm also bowling. Bowled a strong 41 last game. :lol:

Okay, I'm sure I'll love it too. :lol: I can't wait.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've never bowled, is that good or bad? :lol:

My sisters crack head neighbor just caught her house on fire, and her dreadlocks. She's ok, but in trouble. Serves her right for cooking that crap!


----------



## Emzi00

That's really bad. :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Wouldn't it solve sooo much if, the .gov that controls the drug trade included a birth control chemical in the raw ingredients?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, it doesn't help that she taught her niece every bad thing she knows. Her niece has lived with her for a while and she's now 14, and she runs off and does heroine and sleeps around with 30 year old drug addicts to get the drugs. Just awful and disgusting.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sounds like an awful life..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Guess the lady has 1st and 2nd degree burns all over her hands and face. 3 firetrucks and a bunch of cops were there.


----------



## goathiker

It's usually a short one.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Her mom sent the girl to live with her when she was 12 because she was doing the same bad things there, only difference is she tried to stop it and this lady allows it.


----------



## goathiker

Well that makes a lot of sense...Let me send you to your drugged out aunt, so that you can learn how to be a welfare supported drugged out mom who sells her food stamps to get high, the right way


----------



## goathiker

Hey Emma, survival camp? You up for tying her to a tree and listening to her scream for 2 weeks??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah no kidding, I don't think she even can go to any of the schools in the county anymore, she got kicked out of all of them. 
And that lady has no child skills at all anyway, when she was 19 she left her newborn son on her mothers step, in december, when she wasn't home, so then the mother gave him to the childs dad...


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> Hey Emma, survival camp? You up for tying her to a tree and listening to her scream for 2 weeks??


Yeah, I'm down for that. Didn't really have to ask me though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

On a happier note... The girls figured out that grass is GOOD!


----------



## goathiker

Oh my, we're talking about drugs and the girls figured out grass is good :lol: :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Well, we were talking about hard drugs, but yeah. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That is really sad Lacie....

And haha guys!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Oh my, we're talking about drugs and the girls figured out grass is good :lol: :slapfloor:


Well at least I had a pic so y'all didn't think they got into my cousins garden... :wink:


----------



## Emzi00

Dee, you figured out that the grass is good too right? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: 

Well on another note, I put Buffy back in with the dairy girls, she's ran with dorkmier long enough, she should be bred. All the other goats came up to her, hair standing on end ready to fight with her, and Fancy is just bouncing around like a nutcase because she hasn't seen her sister in a couple months :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Pup's legs grew up to his body size, he looks so awesome right now. Pretty soon he'll be too lanky though I bet.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Fancy's front end still hasn't caught up with her rear end, her front legs are pretty short still :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, that's always fun watching them grow all funny. I'm going to give Pup until Feb. then cut him before the flies come back. He's going to make a sturdy pack wether this way, I hope.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I love watching them grow, can't wait to see her as a 4 year old. 
I also can't wait to see all the babies they're all cooking up! I'm thinking twins again for moon, twins for biagia, maybe twins for babs, a single for coup, possibly twins for clarice, and singles for fancy and enda, I'm not sure what Buffy will have, either a single or twins. But then again most of them are only a month along, things might be looking different in a couple months :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Jill, what do you do to train your pack wethers? I think you DM'd me once but I lost it and forgot it all :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Emzi00 said:


> Dee, you figured out that the grass is good too right? :lol:


Haha! Sure it was, years ago.. Now I'm old.. I like green salad! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hmm I must just be hungry.. Cuz that didn't make much sense lol!


----------



## goathiker

littlegoatgirl said:


> Jill, what do you do to train your pack wethers? I think you DM'd me once but I lost it and forgot it all :lol:


I take them everywhere and basically turn them into dogs. I teach them a few simple commands, their name, and a hand signal for come. They learn to be picketed and high lined. The packing part is really pretty natural once they trust you.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Are they potty trained Jill?


----------



## goathiker

My LaMancha buck is house trained. But nope the wethers poop in the trailer :lol: 

I got my Santa gift nah nah nah nah nah.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I got mine too.. Didn't you see it? It's awesome!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok I know this pic is blurry but can you see the goats ribs and spine?


----------



## goathiker

Um, yeah?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So how is her belly so big if she's so thin? Or was she bred to look like this? That pic is of a sable from the dairy goat journal


----------



## goathiker

She's a deep doe but, she is also selenium deficient which relaxes the muscles and and makes her belly hang. She is also copper deficient and needs more of a rest between kids and milking. She looks like she comes from a high volume dairy. It's actually harder on them to milk than to carry kids but, commercial dairies take everything they can until the animal is used up and then cull them.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow! Amazing you can tell so much from a pic! How about this doe? I can see her spine, but other than that she looks to be in great shape! Why can I see her spine?







(Obsidians dam, photo courtesy of Tamris farm Nubians)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh I got another.. This one has more coverage over the rest of the body but I can see even the shape of the spine right at the loin







(Obsidians granddam, photo courtesy of Tamris farm Nubians)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill get back here! I need to know what I'm looking at!


----------



## goathiker

Both of those does put everything into milk before they feed themselves. They are great looking dairy does that probably milk out nice without an udder full of fat. They look to be in great health and well cared for. Sorry I was doing mod stuff


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So dairy does will still carry a low belly but won't have coverage over the spine?


----------



## goathiker

Yep, especially if you had a fat yearling to begin with. There's really bad things about having your does too heavy, they put feed on themselves before they make milk, their udders don't milk down nice and flat. They are more prone to Ketosis, sluggish labor, toximia, etc.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Idk if I want my goats to look spiney.. I want them to be able to have a full body and milk well.. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Temper was a FF as a 2 yo and free fed alfalfa all her life and she still milks down to a completely "empty glove"


----------



## goathiker

Part of it is breeding...I have boys that won't even begin to gain until they are past 2 from one bloodline. People in outside America have a really skewed view of what animals should look like anyway. When I moved back here from Alaska, I would have loved to bring my lead dog with me but, I knew I would get turned in for what a working animal actually looks like. 
People up there told me I couldn't multi-task a wolfdog, JoJo was not only trained as a wheeler and a leader in the sled team, he was obedience trained, draft trained, and packed  He also could play a child's piano, badly and catch a ball like crazy. 
I might have also liked to bring my sprint dog, she was so sweet, so loving and fast as a rabbit on two dog as a leader. 
I think we threw a wrench in the screws when we went to Nationals the first time. We d been in Alaska 6 months and my kids won first and second on, 1 dog 1 mile, 2 dog 2 miles, and my daughter came in second on 3 dog 3 miles. My son didn't run that one...We didn't have enough dogs yet :lol: 
BUT if I'd had brought these dogs home with me I have no doubt that I would have been turned in for how they looked...The real way anything in great working shape looks.


----------



## goathiker

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Haha! Sure it was, years ago.. Now I'm old.. I like green salad! :lol:


Yeah, you're so old. You're like my daughters age...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goathiker said:


> Yeah, you're so old. You're like my daughters age...


:lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Part of it is breeding...I have boys that won't even begin to gain until they are past 2 from one bloodline. People in outside America have a really skewed view of what animals should look like anyway. When I moved back here from Alaska, I would have loved to bring my lead dog with me but, I knew I would get turned in for what a working animal actually looks like.
> People up there told me I couldn't multi-task a wolfdog, JoJo was not only trained as a wheeler and a leader in the sled team, he was obedience trained, draft trained, and packed  He also could play a child's piano, badly and catch a ball like crazy.
> I might have also liked to bring my sprint dog, she was so sweet, so loving and fast as a rabbit on two dog as a leader.
> I think we threw a wrench in the screws when we went to Nationals the first time. We d been in Alaska 6 months and my kids won first and second on, 1 dog 1 mile, 2 dog 2 miles, and my daughter came in second on 3 dog 3 miles. My son didn't run that one...We didn't have enough dogs yet :lol:
> BUT if I'd had brought these dogs home with me I have no doubt that I would have been turned in for how they looked...The real way anything in great working shape looks.


They probably looked like wild dogs huh? Totally lean, not a speck of fat on their bodies?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I'm done for the day... :cheers: :lol: Something like copper bolusing is very dangerous when Moon is your target :lol: .... she broke my hand :|


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, and Dee, about the does you posted, dairy does will always have a sharper topline than any other goats, just how they are. 
And the big deep barrels, that was something that was still a thing with the breeds just 10 years ago. It has pretty much died out though. Clarice is my only one that still has that body style, I prefer the deep does over anything else though. Even if they get thin they still have that huge barrel. Good rumen development is a big factor in there too.


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, what ever happened to this doe?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't know, they never emailed me back or anything. I KNOW they still have some descendants from Peeps because somebody has some 4yr olds from one of them, but they won't talk to me, so screw them, they suck. 
And my hand hurts :lol:
I'll just get me some babies from her dad, and have a million Peeps siblings


----------



## Emzi00

I wonder why nobody registered any of them though. :scratch:

Does Kristi have a lot of straws left from him?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She doesn't use him very often so she has quite a bit of him. And he hasn't been used since 2008, with a grand total of 59 kids. Only 22 are under her name too.


----------



## Emzi00

She should get rid of Dale and AI them to Monarchos instead.  He was a pretty cool buck.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Actually, come to think of it, she hasn't used him at all with AI. She kept him until he was 3 I think, and sold him to someone in MO.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She doesn't have the best AI rates though :lol: I think she got 2/6 settled AI'd this year.


----------



## Emzi00

Either way she should get rid of Dale. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm sure she will next year or the year after, then someone else will be using him. Tempo Aquila is dead to me now that they have that line in their herd...


----------



## Emzi00

Mark ruined his herd too. I just don't understand how people like them.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What it is, is that they are size blinded. Dale and me, see eye to eye when we're on flat ground, he's huge. Andretti is even bigger. They are so caught up with how huge they are, they aren't even looking at anything else. Or they're willing to lose some milk for some height, or some sound legs for that size, etc.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So, I'm gonna go hit my hand with a mallet and see if that fixes anything :lol: There's a 1" raise in one spot and it's all sore and swollen, it hurts :lol: Stupid Moon, try to help and see what she does! :GAAH: Can't win, I'll stop trying :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't think the boys are going to get their pen back... The girls seem really happy back there! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The chickens like it too!







I got the girls and boys each a new mineral feeder for Christmas.

Anyone know if too much kelp is bad?? Kat seems to be clearing out the bowl


----------



## sassykat6181

Mine will eat kelp like candy. I went through a ton when I offered it free choice. Now I just give it once a week


----------



## ariella42

I'm planning on sending in my LA application soon. I know I'm getting a doe in milk, and I'll likely be getting a doeling as well. Is it worth it to have young stock evaluated as well? I'd only have the one, so the cost wouldn't be an issue, but is there really a benefit?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ariella42 said:


> I'm planning on sending in my LA application soon. I know I'm getting a doe in milk, and I'll likely be getting a doeling as well. Is it worth it to have young stock evaluated as well? I'd only have the one, so the cost wouldn't be an issue, but is there really a benefit?


I'm sending mine out tomorrow 
I'm gonna do my YS.. I think it's still a great learning tool.. You will know better the strengths and weaknesses of the kid better and what to breed up for  
I will only have 2 or 3 YS to do, so I figure I'll just do them..


----------



## ariella42

That's true. And it's not like it's a big deal to through a doeling in the car as well :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Agreed! :lol: I mean if I had tons of YS, then I would either not do them or pick a few, but I'm just gonna have them done.. Esp. where this is my first time and I am really looking forward to getting insight on what I have


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill? ^


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How much is a ton though? And is a ton ok for preggo goat?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow I even pushed refresh and none of those replies came up :lol: I need new internet!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg! The does are on a rampage! They want more kelp! :lol:

I better feed them before he room mate figures out that I put the noisy goats back in the back yard! :ROFL:


----------



## sassykat6181

Mine would easily go thru 50# in a month


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Are you serious! Wow! Ok then I don't feel bad. She ate 1.5 cups in less than 2 days and Temper only took a lick and Galaxy wasn't interested


----------



## goathiker

Mine pretty much trample you flat and eat it feeder and all. Don't worry, they can't eat too much, the boys eat it off the beach all the time along with sea lettuce, Bull Kelp, and dead crabs.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Mine pretty much trample you flat and eat it feeder and all. Don't worry, they can't eat too much, the boys eat it off the beach all the time along with sea lettuce, Bull Kelp, and dead crabs.


:lol: dead crabs!

Well that's good to know cuz she loves the stuff now, for some reason she didn't really care for it before. Maybe she is pregnant and having cravings!! :kidred:

But I was so caught up getting their hay and grain so they would shut up before room mate got peeved that I forgot to grab the kelp :doh: they will have to live without it till tomorrow cuz they are quiet now and I'm not gonna break the silence!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm up to a whole 13 followers on my goat instagram :slapfloor: for some reason this whole thing is very funny to me


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

13 followers in one day? I'd say that's pretty good!


----------



## goathiker

Hmm, maybe I should make Bean an instagram :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I just realized that I'm tired of hauling and messing with whole grains in the rain. I think I'll go the dark side for the rest of the winter, buy some Hi pro Livestock 16, a bag of flax pellets, and take it easy for a few months.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Glad I don't have to haul my grains very far lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The girls are getting more exercise in the buck pen and the boys don't really seem to care which pen they are in but they seem to like the horses right next to them now so it's really looking like the girls get to keep the back yard


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I went to the really dark side already and cut them off grain last month :lol:

And I almost had a heart attack tonight, but all is good :lol: I made it about 20 minutes away from a friends house, and realised that I never got gas before I had left, and it was on empty when I left..... Sooo, I did a u-turn on the highway (nobody was on the road) and flew back to civilization, doing about 95, 90% of that time and the story has a happy ending! I made it to the gas station without getting arrested or a ticket! :wahoo: :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goathiker said:


> Hmm, maybe I should make Bean an instagram :lol:


Do it! You could follow me :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

HappyCaliGoats said:


> 13 followers in one day? I'd say that's pretty good!


I'm well on my way to the 13.5k that the one goat page I follow has :slapfloor: for crying out loud, they got featured on instagram's account!


----------



## goathiker

My nearest feed store is 28 miles. Everything they make is locally sourced though so, that's kind of nice. The farmers around here don't go crazy with the spray because there's bee boxes in every field. It would just be nice to let someone else figure it all out for a few months.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya.. I hate winter and I don't have it nearly as bad as you..

It was sunny today!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It was sunny here today too 

And Galaxy is totally big enough to breed!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh ummmm that's not Galaxy.. That's just some cute black doeling posing in my pasture! :ROFL: 

Haha! Well too bad she just came out of heat.. *snap* can't breed her now..... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think 125lbs is plenty big enough, I've had full grown does that weighed less than that... milking! :lol: If she cycles again this season, BREED HER! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But she's just so cute! And enjoying her childhood :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I thought your goats were big Lacie?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Not every single one  Peeps was a mighty 105-110lbs and ruled with an iron hoof! :lol: Gracie matured into about 110lbs after I got her back. 
But Moon is about 180lbs and seems to just keep growing, Babette is 150lbs, Biagia is about 160lbs, Coup was 180-185 but isn't anywhere near that now, Clarice is probably 135-140lbs which is in proportion to her tiny stature  Fancy is about 110lbs


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, I want Biagia, 160 sounds like a good number :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Which one is she?? Got a pic?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Her FF pics, before the unsightly udder blowout :lol: For the best three pic, she's on the left. She was 2.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yup, I like her. Mine?? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope, never! :lol: Wonder if she'll give me quad does instead of quad bucks this year, that'd be something, wouldn't it? 

You wouldn't even know what to do with the 3 gallons of milk she gives a day! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes! Then could I have one??!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

*hiss* Never! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But you should bring some rum, and ice cream, so we can have rum floats. Or some sort of hard liquor... my hand hurts :lol: Then we can talk about goats


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Mmm.. Rum! Ok sounds good! Who needs an alpine anyway? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, everyone, but anyways... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm tired of this stupid cold, can't stop coughing, it's driving me crazy! :hair:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's cuz u don't drink goat milk!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And your bones would probably be stronger if you did too! :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm very tired..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I agree with Lacie, Dee! She weighs as much as Pebby does!! 
(Whom I decided to breed btw.. Was gonna milk her through, but decided to breed her lol!)


----------



## COgoatLover25

I also agree with Lacie, Dee  Galaxy is totally big enough to breed


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sarah, that goat needs a good hoof trim!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I disagree with all of you! :lol: except Lacie, cuz that goat really does need a trim


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Sarah, that goat needs a good hoof trim!


I know :/ he has super hard hooves so we have to work a little at a time with him


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pfft, I just trimmed cow hooves with shears :lol: Little Pollyanna was not so pleased :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw! Little cow! She's so cute!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Kids are due April 11th and 14th.


----------



## emilieanne

No idea what the topic is now but I figured I'd stop in say hi and try to join the conversation  that is if I can keep up & if my fiances cousins dog would get out of my face lol.


----------



## ariella42

Congrats!


----------



## emilieanne

Emzi! How do you get how many days they're pregnant?! Where do you send it? I need that!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yay, baby goats! Funny that Ellie is due first 

Emilie!!! What is this I see about a fiance?!


----------



## emilieanne

Yes ma'am  lol it's all in my thread "I'm baaaaack!"


----------



## Emzi00

Emilie, I knew how many days along they would be already.


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah Lacie, Billie didn't take the heat before that and I did want kids later than April.


----------



## emilieanne

Oh dang :/ ok! I was hoping there was a new science!


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, I've decided that we're going to call Clarice's buck kid Stan.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh god, Emma, that's perfect, but WHY! :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## emilieanne

Stand cute but it reminds me of the grampa from the movie "bad grampa"


----------



## emilieanne

**stan is cute


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, I've never seen that, but Emma has been in love with Stan for a couple months :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh Emma, the package I sent should be there on the 5th.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh god, Emma, that's perfect, but WHY! :lol: :ROFL:


I love Stan. And if I ever feel like slapping him, all I have to do is remember why I love Stan! :ROFL:


----------



## emilieanne

Lol lacie, I don't know if I should recommend it or not. Ask your daughter, I'm sure she's seen or heard of it 
Well hey, at least he's got a name!


----------



## emilieanne

Why do you love Stan?


----------



## Emzi00

emilieanne said:


> Why do you love Stan?


Inside joke, Lacie said something about having steak for dinner, I love steak, but it autocorrected to Stan. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well now I'm afraid of it :lol: I think I'll pass on watching it 

But Emma, people are gonna wonder why you have this buck named Hollywood Headliner, and you call him "Stan". That's a ridiculous name for a goat :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh Emma, the package I sent should be there on the 5th.


Alright, I'll watch for it.


----------



## emilieanne

That's good!! That's real good 
Well as yall are talking about food, I'm gunna lay down & get warm with some cookie dough & play bejeweled 
See Ya later!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well now I'm afraid of it :lol: I think I'll pass on watching it
> 
> But Emma, people are gonna wonder why you have this buck named Hollywood Headliner, and you call him "Stan". That's a ridiculous name for a goat :slapfloor:


The people who own the actual QH Hollywood Headliner call him Cody, so... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Alrighty, nice to see/hear from you again!  see ya!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well now I'm afraid of it :lol: I think I'll pass on watching it
> 
> But Emma, people are gonna wonder why you have this buck named Hollywood Headliner, and you call him "Stan". That's a ridiculous name for a goat :slapfloor:


That's like Peep! His name is Fire Storm and I call him Peep! :lol: poor guy!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> The people who own the actual QH Hollywood Headliner call him Cody, so... :lol:


..... :slapfloor:

Well I guess it's ok then :lol: Hey, if you ever get married to a Stan, can I come? I'll bring steaks! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's like Peep! His name is Fire Storm and I call him Peep! :lol: poor guy!


And Bear is actually Poker Chip! :lol: Our poor boys!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> ..... :slapfloor:
> 
> Well I guess it's ok then :lol: Hey, if you ever get married to a Stan, can I come? I'll bring steaks! :lol:


Yeah, you can come to my wedding, if you're still alive.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey guys... Talking about names... My new stinky still needs a name.. Either with Black in it, or to go with a Gem theme or containing both!  had thought of Black Gold and a few others but I'm at a loss!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> And Bear is actually Poker Chip! :lol: Our poor boys!


Bear is more manly the Peep! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well he's not black, or even dark in color, so I don't think Black Gold is very fitting, try Fools Gold! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And I have discovered that it's impossible to keep free choice feed out for the goats ,with a little cow in there :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well she wanted Black in his name cause his dam is Black Onyx and sister is Black Jewel and there was another Black in there and then a Topaz...

I'll put Fool's Gold on the list though lol!


----------



## Emzi00

I agree with whatever Lacie says, Skyla. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Your no help Emma!  lol


----------



## Emzi00

Oh I know.


----------



## goathiker

Black Jade


----------



## sassykat6181

My buck is "ode to joy" but we call him Digger. As in grave digger.....my son loves monster trucks


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm tiredddd


----------



## goathiker

My bucks Name is Dexter... And we call him Dexter :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Skyla, I'm thinking…thinking… :scratch:I got nuthin :lol:
Guess, I'll have to agree with Lacie too …:slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'll add it to the list Jill thanks 

Hahah!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Anyone feel 'judgy'?? I need to fix my discriptions on my site and I'm just no good at it!  lol


----------



## Emzi00

I would help but I'm no good with words, you'll need Lacie for that.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's my problem! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lacie! Maa!


----------



## Emzi00

Are you wanting to fix all of them? I might be able to help with a few.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

All the ones that sound stupid... Lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Apparently I'm good with words, but I don't know if you want to trust me :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lacie! Maa!


Sorry, I was apparently assaulting Quaid with a piece of pizza :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'll take any help I can get!!

Lol Lacie!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He's yet to learn that I tend to throw food in the house... for the dogs... or at people :lol: He just got in the way, a poor innocent bystander :lol:
His parents don't have any animals at all, so he doesn't understand why I throw food "onto my floor" (it's called tossing it to some savage beast in the house  ) or across two rooms for one of the many dogs :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

What were you throwing the pizza at? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hahaha!! I bet his face was priceless!! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So you wanna help me Lacie?! *puppy eyes*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I was throwing a pizza crust to Roo because she likes to catch it rather than pick it off the floor, but the timing was bad. He stood up right when I threw it, so it hit him in the shoulder, instead of making it to Roo :lol:

Ugh and my son overdrew his bank account again, $107 this time :hair: :GAAH: He also got his credit score last week, it's reaaaaalllly bad :lol: 200 and something :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> So you wanna help me Lacie?! *puppy eyes*


Eh... what? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

With discriptions on my site...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, I know, what exactly are you looking to change about them though? Because I have wizardly advice on a few things already :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They sound stupid! I want them to sound professional! 
What's your advice?? Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, I'll do it  BUT in exchange I require payment! My advice ain't free :shades: :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Should I email you? Because I have pointers on all of them :lol: I'll paste what you said and put what I'd replace this and that with in red.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sheesh, joke about payment and you disappear! :lol: Am I emailing you, or posting it here?... Time is a factor, I don't like waiting :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You can email me if you want  

ROFL!!! Sorry, I had to run out and milk Pebs!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, working on an email now  :type: So just send it to the joy farm one?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awesome thanks Lacie!! 

Yah, the one that's on my site


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The wind blew the roof off my feeder... I have to go see what other damage went on out there while I was gone... :sigh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh fun!

I'm addicted to Hay Day now :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, sent it.... don't ever ask me again :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

Dang it, I napped 'till after dark and now it's so cold my florescent lights are out. Who's running this weather this year anyway?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Skyla! Make my website look like yours!! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ok, sent it.... don't ever ask me again :ROFL:


BAHAHAH!!!! Thank you Lacie!! :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Skyla! Make my website look like yours!! Lol!


I told you I would!  lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Quick! Do it! Yours looks so good! I just saw your site for the first time today lol! But I still need to change my PW so it's not the same as every other one I have :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Once you change your PW let me know and I'll work on it  (not tonight, going to bed in a bit and the PC is off)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I did it!! Should I pm you?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sure


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok done!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Got it  

Well, off to bed for me.. 12:30 almost and I'm feeling it!  night guys


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Skyla!

I only work half day tomorrow so hopefully I will get to trim Galaxy's hooves, they grow so fast... I feel like hers grow faster than anyone else.. And surprisingly, Eddie, my mutt goat has the best hooves of all of them... But he's just a big hearty monster, perfect role model for Obsidian


----------



## goathiker

Mutts always have the best hooves and legs. Why do you think I breed them on purpose?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, I still have a few hooves to trim as well. Took a good look at everyone today, and Biagia is already sporting a big belly. She's almost 60 days along, but suddenly passed Moon on the wideness scale :lol: I think Moon is just starting to drop them down though, she'll normally be wide for a while, then start to carry them down. And Babette, she's almost 2 months along too, but she has ZERO indications that she's cooking anything in there! It's like looking at.... Kat before she was fed, no belly whatsoever! :lol:
So I'm thinking a solid twins, _maybe_ triplets for Biagia, twins for Moon, and I can't tell with Babs, if I didn't KNOW Babs was pregnant earlier this year, I would have guess not pregnant, she's a tough one :chin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh Jill, perfect, you can have my flying nun goat! :lol: She's due in like 3.5 months


----------



## goathiker

I don't think Guinen took on her first date...She's not bagging up yet. She is showing a nice belly. She's having trouble keeping weight on this year though. Might be her last set of kids, depending on how it goes this time. Either way I think she needs a year off this year.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Does she need her teeth floated maybe? Depending on what Clarice has this year, it may be her last set too, her shoulder is getting gimpier the older she gets and the colder it gets. She'll be 8 in march, so maybe one more set, but she's looking old this winter.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My girls were looking so nice tonight! I think being in he larger pen is really doing well for them! Temper looks HUGE right now! As if she grew within the last couple days when I was taking pix of them.. Cuz when I was taking those pix I thought she was getting thin.. Now she looks like a marshmallow.. I guess she found grass more appealing :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Nah, I don't think so, they look good. She had 2 sets of kids 4 months apart year before last (long story) and it just dragged her down. Then last year she had a balled up still born. A year off should pop her back up. She can go out with the brush team.


----------



## goathiker

Oh sure, brag about your young does :lol: I have 2 elders and a yearling this year.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well if we're talking about young and youngish does... :lol: I'll have 2 yearlings, a 3yr old, two 4yr olds, a 5yr old, and then the 8yr old for the dairy girls.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well Temper is just a big pig now... When I got her she acted picky but now that there are other does to fight for attention she doesn't care as much.. She just wants to eat... EVERYTHING!


----------



## emilieanne

Hi all! My name is emilie and along with goat addiction I have a cookie dough addiction. I think I might also be insane due to the desire to live her in Maryland where it's is TWELVE degrees.. Plus I have plans of starting a rescue once I move up here. 


Any tips on that btw? Getting starts, how to get animals? Get the world out? 


I really need to get a job up here so I stop thinking about more & more animals


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Welcome back Emilie! We missed you!


----------



## emilieanne

Lol thank you! 
I missed Yall too! 
Ok I'm bringing up the topic of ghosts, anyone else believe?? 

Zachs (fiance) cousins dog, almost like mine, has been all over me all day. 
I've also had this feeling of someone being here. Usually I play it off as the ghost I know that's there or one of past animals but idk that they'd be here with me & not by my living animals, cause I asked them to stay with my babies. (I believe) 
Plus I've heard sounds all day & she keeps looking in random places.... Kinda freaked.....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi Emilie! I'm Dee! And yes, I do believe in spirits! I have seen a few in my day, only one of them was scary but I don't think he meant any harm. He probably just didn't know how to communicate


----------



## goathiker

Hi Emilie :wave:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill!!


----------



## goathiker

What!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm bored but I don't want to go trim Galaxy's hooves cuz my back is hurting again today... I need another doe that I raised, Galaxy and Obsidian are the best with their hooves and letting me touch them anywhere I need to.. The older girls are terrible! And Eddie was always a spoiled brat so he tries to get away with a lot..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> What!!!


Hi


----------



## goathiker

Hi

I need to go give Guinen and Genie their Bo.Se shots. I think I'll wait 'till tomorrow though. Then I'll have someone to hold them for me.


----------



## Emzi00

If any of yall get the chance to try this beer, buy it, it's great.


----------



## sassykat6181

Raspberry Lambic is awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So me and my daughter went to the grocery store today.... she was once again mistaken to be my sister... I don't know why they keep thinking she's 50! This is the 3rd or 4th time this year someone has thought she was around 50! What the heck people! :hair:


----------



## goathiker

I just _love_ hauling water buckets in and out of the bath tub. It's my favorite (sarcasm smiley)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ick, that so isn't fun! Water freezing there too?

In other news, got the poles in for the goat barn...


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, it's 21 degrees yay. 

Maybe people don't think you daughter looks like a teen because she doesn't have 15 piercings and purple hair?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: Maybe that's it! :lol: She has 3 sets of ear piercings, but that's it. She certainly doesn't look like any of the other teens around. 

Weeellll, I was whining about it being 40 degrees :lol: It hit's 28 at night though.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I saw a kid with purple hair today! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I saw a lady make a disgusted face at me when I bought 5 pies :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> If any of yall get the chance to try this beer, buy it, it's great.
> View attachment 84433


I somehow let that slide... are you casually drinking? :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I'm sneaking around reading Jean's forum. Funny how often my name is mentioned :scratch: 
I'm not sure if I got invited to join that one or not.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I somehow let that slide... are you casually drinking? :lol:


A friend brought over a ton of alcohol so we were tasting a bunch of stuff. They switched me over to the nonalcoholic stuff pretty quickly. :lol: Guess it doesn't take much for me.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Lightweight!


----------



## Emzi00

Good lord I'm 14! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pfft, 14, 21 same thing  I certainly didn't wait until I was 21 :lol: I mean, my parents had me smoking at 12, so...


----------



## Emzi00

What great parents you have. :lol: No, drinking is whatever but I could never smoke, just not for me.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Drinking was more up my alley too :cheers: :lol: Shocking right? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Shocking. :lol: But after you see a certain amount of people die from lung cancer, smoking just really isn't appealing at all.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, not fun at all. DH has attempted to quit a few times, but he still smokes, granted, they were very half hearted attempts, but still


----------



## Emzi00

And there's the fact that it costs money, and I'm cheap, so... :lol: I have no problem with people smoking, or doing drugs or anything like that, as long as they don't let it screw up their lives because of it.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

It is NOT almost 2015... I'm not ready, I feel like 2013 was just yesterday


----------



## Emzi00

A while back I was dating a paper and wrote 2012. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hmm... I guess I need to cover the fruit trees tonight..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> A while back I was dating a paper and wrote 2012. :lol:


Me too!!! My teacher gave me a pretty hard time about that one :slapfloor:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Happy new year all you eastern time zone peeps!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So everyone in the deathland... how's 2015 feel? Still living in 2014 here :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

So far... Its been a slaphappy game of wii golf :slapfloor: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well 2015 seems pretty good so far :lol: Happy New Year!


----------



## goathiker

It was a little disappointing, only 2 explosions and a lot of gun fire. There was a time that this neighborhood really knew how to party.


----------



## ThreeHavens

I hear bangs outside and thought "Poor Bambi's mom" then I realized it was fireworks. :lol: Happy New Year!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My and my little dog are very sleepy now.. I think I will do absolutely nothing today :lol: maybe...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

65 days until the first kids are due! :stars:


----------



## Emzi00

101 days here. :lol: Who's due first?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Miss Moon, then Buffy, Biagia and Clarice, Babette, Coup and Fancy, & Edna


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> 101 days here. :lol: Who's due first?


90 days here  :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh, if you want to see a good movie…don't go see Into the Woods, it's dumb :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have no idea how many days.. I still need to send preg tests..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, you don't have to send in tests, if none of them recycled, they're pregnant  That's how I tell :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I don't think they cycled.... But I have to re send Kat's CAE test anyway so I figured I would just send their preg tests too


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

I really liked that new Night at the museum that was really good.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good to know on that movie Lindsey! My sister has been begging me to see it (in other words she wants me to pay :lol: ) 

And that looked good Olivia! 

I'm only doing a Pg test on Sassy if I don't catch her in a heat.. Only cause she's wonky like that :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. Need some opinions here. Kat looks scraggly.. What does she need? Or does she just have an ugly winter coat?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry, forgot the pic :lol:








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmm, couple of mine were starting to look scraggly, so I just gave them copper and broke my hand :lol: Can you get a closer pic? Does it look like fried hair, like it needs copper, is it kind of rough?
It looks fine from here, long, but normal. Unless it looks fuzzy, fried, or rusty up close, I'd say it's just her coat 

My fragrance oil should be here tomorrow! :stars:


----------



## ariella42

I made my first CP salt soap. I tried to do a swirl too, but my makeshift divider didn't quite hold up :lol: I apparently waited too long to cut it, so it's a bit crumbly. The colors are prettier in person, since my bathroom lighting sucks.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill? Lacie? Where y'all at?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That sucks, Ariella! I really hope my soap turns out, I should be able to get at least one batch made by Saturday, I have it all planned out in my head, but things can go so very wrong  Haven't made any since the early 90's, so I might as well have never done it before :lol: And I'm not using anyone else's recipe either so I don't know how it will turn out. It looks like it will be really nice, but we'll see :lol:
I think the fragrance oil is going to be tricky though, since it's a half ounce bottle, but the site says each bottle will scent a gallon of oils, so I don't want to make it too strong, or too faint :lol:
My colors won't be here until, I don't know Brambleberry hasn't shipped them yet :lol: So I'll be working on the uncolored batches first.


----------



## ariella42

What fragrance oil did you get? The ones from Brambleberry seem to be about half an ounce for about a pound of oils in CP soaps. I hope yours turn out better than mine did, though I still think it will be perfectly serviceable soap, if not as pretty as I wanted :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Where did you get your scents? I've never had to dilute them before


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ordered a couple from Bulk Apothecary, all their fragrance oils are 100% and they claim they will scent a gallon of oils per half ounce, now that might be for melt and pour, I don't know, but we'll see :lol:
I got the oatmeal milk & honey, tahiti sweetie (tropical), south pacific something (tropical scent), lilac and wisteria, and mountain rain. 
From brambleberry, I have summer melon spritzer coming


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't think you have to dilute them, I just don't want to accidentally add too much and make the whole batch smell too strongly, since they don't have any sort of guide really


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, so I just looked again and they are for CP soap too. Their fragrance oils just don't have any carriers or dilutants in them, so you don't need to use a lot


----------



## ariella42

You'll have to let us know how they come out!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hmm, couple of mine were starting to look scraggly, so I just gave them copper and broke my hand :lol: Can you get a closer pic? Does it look like fried hair, like it needs copper, is it kind of rough?
> It looks fine from here, long, but normal. Unless it looks fuzzy, fried, or rusty up close, I'd say it's just her coat
> 
> My fragrance oil should be here tomorrow! :stars:


Thanx Lacie, my last message sent before this loaded :lol:

She has had one and a half copper boluses in the past five months, I think.. Not sure of the exact date that the old owner gave hers.

Doesnt look fried and not coarse, she's pretty soft but not like super shiny. She's got a crazy under coat right now though. I'll try to get a closer pic. She's pretty bad at standing still

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'll definitely post pics and let you all know on the scents, since nobody leaves reviews or anything on their site 

I'll make some oatmeal milk & honey soap first, because all my colors are going to take a while to get here, and I'm letting the honey and fragrance do their own thing and naturally color it. 
I know the colors I'm using for the lilac one and the mountain rain, but I have no idea what to use for the swirls in the tropical ones :chin:


----------



## sassykat6181

The oatmeal,milk and honey always turns a light brown due to the vanilla, but I like it. 

For tropical you should do pink, green and gold


----------



## sassykat6181

I'm bad about using too much scent.....I just pour it in until I can't smell the lye anymore


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have pink, purple, blue, green, tangerine, and black coming in the mail. For the melon one, I was going to go light with the green, until I get that honeydew color, and use the tangerine color with it. 
The Tahiti Sweetie one is more of a grapefruit, pear, peach and blackcurrant scent, the South Pacific is supposed to be a citrusy, wild berry, green apple, melon, and rose scent.
So they are both different, so I need to do different colors for each  So I think I'll do one with your suggestion, the pink, green, and a more orange color. But for the other... onder: Blue, orange and green?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I like your oatmeal soap Kat! I don't think there is too much scent at all.

Lacie, be sure you put lots of real oatmeal in there like Kat does! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, I will be putting oatmeal in there and going light on the scent, and also... are you allergic to cinnamon?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No, I love cinnamon!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok good! Because if you were, that would have ruined the entire thing :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And I'm not going to tell you anything more about it, just incase it turns into an abomination and I have to take it out back and shoot it with the shotgun and start over :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm not brave enough to try colors yet! :lol: I want to though!! And those scents sound lovely Lacie


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Skyla, you have to just jump in! That's what I'm doing, to heck with doing plain jane soap for a while before trying something new! :lol: It's not rocket science.
I fully expect my "first" soap to be fabulous! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> And I'm not going to tell you anything more about it, just incase it turns into an abomination and I have to take it out back and shoot it with the shotgun and start over :ROFL: :slapfloor:


No ur not allowed to do that! I'm excited to try your soap! I'm sure it will be great!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Well, I'll let you know what happens with it


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Eddie had bad poo this morning.. It's starting to look normal now but my boss asked me to work tomorrow all day and I told him I can't cuz my goat is sick and he said bring him! Hahahahahaha! :ROFL: I would love to see the look on his face if I came walking through the door with my 200+# HORNED goat! (Who would be pooping and peeing all over) :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

[QUOT E=Little-Bits-N-Pieces;1828006]Skyla, you have to just jump in! That's what I'm doing, to heck with doing plain jane soap for a while before trying something new! :lol: It's not rocket science.
I fully expect my "first" soap to be fabulous! :lol:[/QUOTE]

And I'm a chicken! :lol:

And HAHA dee!! That would be so funny!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm making soap this summer... I'm excited, hopefully I won't blow up the house or something :lol: Lacie, blue, green and orange are my three favorite colors :greengrin:


----------



## goatylisa

ariella42 said:


> I made my first CP salt soap. I tried to do a swirl too, but my makeshift divider didn't quite hold up :lol: I apparently waited too long to cut it, so it's a bit crumbly. The colors are prettier in person, since my bathroom lighting sucks.


I love love love the colors!!!!!!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

The colors turned out well, no muddy colors. Swirls take some practice but you will get the hang of it. lol at least with soaping you can use up your less than perfect results. Its lots of fun you will find it almost as addictive as goats.


----------



## sassykat6181

Certain scents will speed up your trace. You'll learn which ones give you more time to do nicer swirls


----------



## Emzi00

He's finally getting a beard going pretty decent. :lol:


----------



## margaret

He is very furry.


----------



## ariella42

Thanks guys  I'm itching to try another batch, but I should probably wait since we're having a party tomorrow night, and I have lots of cleaning to do.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> He's finally getting a beard going pretty decent. :lol:
> View attachment 84487


Emma, my does have more beard than that :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Lindsey, my does are feminine and don't have beards.  He's ten months old.


----------



## ariella42

I'm sure he'll be manly one day, Emma.


----------



## Emzi00

This is his sire, I'll be happy if he ends up looking anything like him.


----------



## margaret

My does are also feminine and they have 8 inch long beards.


----------



## margaret

My buck is eight months and his beard is twice as long


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have a doe line that doesn't grow beards at all :lol: had a couple lines like that, does never grew a thing!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But in other news... Quaid almost killed me... seriously, it almost happened :ROFL:


----------



## ThreeOaks

Hello am new to goats for the most part been working with them for a year and have just had a kid who was born and suckling yesterday and today he is not and is very lethargic and cold and i cant seem to get him warm. I am new to this site does anyone have any experience with this situation?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He needs warmed up asap. Wrap him in warm towels and blow with a hair dryer. Or place him in a bag with his head poking out of the top and submerge the rest of him in very warm water.
You want to get his temp up to 100 degrees before feeding milk/colostrum. 
I recommend starting your own thread.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I agree with everything Lacie says :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> But in other news... Quaid almost killed me... seriously, it almost happened :ROFL:


:laugh: do explain :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

littlegoatgirl said:


> :laugh: do explain :lol:


He almost drove into the oncoming lane of traffic, going 70mph on the highway, went waaaayyy over the double yellow line... all because he got scared when he saw the highway patrol :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> This is his sire, I'll be happy if he ends up looking anything like him.
> View attachment 84504


Holy depth...


----------



## ThreeOaks

thanks for the advice I am working on getting their body temps up I will post more on their progress.


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> Holy depth...


Sire's dam, 2006 Reserve Natl Champion SGCH Alpine-Valleys Honey Oats, as a young doe and at 2006 Natls.


----------



## COgoatLover25

She's nice!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Soap #1 complete! Soap #2 is pending.... waiting on the water to freeze :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, I can't tell if I put too much in :lol: it smells really good, but my house also smells like it now... I'm still borderline sick, so it may not have been the best move to soap today :lol: I'm sure it will be fine, but just a warning, it's probably more strongly scented than Kats soap!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Did you make it pretty colors?!


----------



## Emzi00

He went from this:







To this real quick. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Did you make it pretty colors?!


My colors aren't here yet, so I'm just doing uncolored soap. The oatmeal milk and honey one is like a custard yellow, and a darker beige color, well at least it was when I poured it :lol: so that's fine with me, it doesn't need colorants. 
And the mountain rain ones is just for the boys, they don't need it to be pretty :lol:

As soon as that ice finishes what its doing I can get the 2nd batch made!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> He went from this:
> View attachment 84527
> 
> To this real quick. :lol:
> View attachment 84528


Like Fancy! :ROFL: The antisocial tree goat :slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Dee, I can't tell if I put too much in :lol: it smells really good, but my house also smells like it now... I'm still borderline sick, so it may not have been the best move to soap today :lol: I'm sure it will be fine, but just a warning, it's probably more strongly scented than Kats soap!


Lol! Yay soap!

Lacie can you fix my goats? The boys are both sick with scours... Acting completely normal otherwise and both have nice pink eyelids. Eddies are darker but obsidian has always been lighter than the others, he still looks good IMO...

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

He looks super long when he's running away from you. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh and I don't have any kaopectate.... I fed them some pine tree today to help with he upset tummy... And it's not like really watery like a sick kid but it's definitely not good.. I think Obsidians is worse..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Emzi00 said:


> He looks super long when he's running away from you. :lol:
> View attachment 84536


He looks cubby lol!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw she left me 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I hope Jill gets here soon! I can't be alone with sick goats :mecry:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry! I just finished the 2nd soap. What color scours?


----------



## goathiker

Do you have any canned pumpkin Dee?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> He almost drove into the oncoming lane of traffic, going 70mph on the highway, went waaaayyy over the double yellow line... all because he got scared when he saw the highway patrol :lol:


:lol: :slapfloor: that's awesome :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Do you have any canned pumpkin Dee?


No but I have a whole pumpkin.. They were not interested in the last one I gave them...

Sorry I just had to go to the store to get kaopectate... Well they didn't have any! :hair: anyone know if pepto bismol is ok for goats? It's the same active ingredient as kaopectate...

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pepto is fine, can't remember the dose though, google will know :lol:
If it's runny and green, it's just dietary.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Sorry! I just finished the 2nd soap. What color scours?


Green, but last time obsidian had coccidiosis it was green too..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They might have a bloom of it with the wet weather, you can treat for that if you want to too.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm gonna give them the pepto tonight it's the same strength as kao so I assume the same dose.. And I'll take a fecal to work tomorrow


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But if it's dietary idk what they could have eaten.. I bought them oat hay last weekend but I have been introducing it slowly... I just thought they were scared from fireworks but it's worse today..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Eddie looks almost normal so I didn't give him any. Obsidian still getting worse..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, whenever you come back...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Man, whoever is riding him needs to figure out their life! That person bounces SO much! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Just tell me what you think of the horse. :lol: It wasn't an equitation class.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He could use a prettier head, and the color is a bit "muddy" for my tastes, tails cut too square, but I guess he's nice :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, he's pretty sick.  Just admit it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pfft, go check out Tommie Turvey, then get back to me. That guy is fun to hang out with :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Plenty pretty!!  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

To muddy and roany for me


----------



## Emzi00

I'll just take pictures next time I'm at the barn. :lol: He makes some really nice babies though! Remember that buckskin filly?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, I remember... how'd she turn out?


----------



## Emzi00

Quite nicely! She's a pretty little thing.  I'll see if I can find a picture.


----------



## Emzi00

Couldn't find any recent pictures, so a baby one and a colt by him from this spring.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Emma that horse is gorgeous! I'm not a huge fan of palaminos but I like his odd coloring, possibly what Lacie is calling muddy? Not all of the pix have loaded but I'm a sucker for a nice reining horse!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

He's sired a ton of nice reining horses, quite a few palominos like him, buckskins, blue roans, lots of colors.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha that filly has a huge QH butt!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok... I just watched the video....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

hlala:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Peep has a beard too! Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

He looks really sticky and smelly. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He is! :lol:


----------



## CritterCarnival

Nawww...that's just a little gooey, *this* is sticky and stinky...:ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Obsidian is still pooping out soft serve.. I left his poop in my fridge today so the fecal didn't get run....... Ugh! Why do I always do that?!? :hair: I guess more pepto.. Idk what else to do for now..



Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Give him some of Kat's herbs. They will regulate his stomach and add good bacteria.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Give him some of Kat's herbs. They will regulate his stomach and add good bacteria.


Should I give it in some oats? Or see if he will eat it plain? I know I'm not supposed to give him grain while he has scours but he already broke int some yesterday..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Today is day three of the scours, it started sometime early morning on the first


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kat is almost out of herbs, where can I order more?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Should I collect some blackberry leaves? We have some wild blackberry bushes near our house and by the creek


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I would go ahead and give him a dose of dewormer. Oats are fine while they are scouring, they have lots of fiber. You just want to avoid sweet feeds and concentrates.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Umm.. What kind of wormer? I have too many to choose from.. Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's still not liquid poo, it's just really soft. I gave him and Eddie jump start yesterday for the electrolytes but he is still eating, drinking, playing and eyelids are still nice and pink


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Blackberry leaves are great. They help a lot. Do you have Moxidectin? I'd use that or Ivermectin.


----------



## ThreeHavens

While you're waiting for Kat, Land of Havilah (Kristie) has some nice reviews too.

If he has a wormload I would judge by vecal what kind of chemical wormer to do. Then I'd deworm him, and start him up on herbs again with a clean slate.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> You just want to avoid sweet feeds and concentrates.


Which of course is what he got into yesterday.. I took him out to feed him some pine branches and while I was fighting Eddie back obsidian had gotten into calf manna, purina grower stocker, and a bunch of manna pro horse cookies..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Kat is her goat  I sent her some Angel Maker a while back. 

I need to order more too, I'm almost out and Guinen will need them.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Blackberry leaves are great. They help a lot. Do you have Moxidectin? I'd use that or Ivermectin.


Is that quest? I have quest, Ivomec, fenbemdazole, baycox... Sulfadimethoxine...

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I know the last two are only for cocci, how far fetched is it that he could have gotten that again with the stress of fireworks?? Remember he had a bad case of it a few months back..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ThreeHavens said:


> While you're waiting for Kat, Land of Havilah (Kristie) has some nice reviews too.
> 
> If he has a wormload I would judge by vecal what kind of chemical wormer to do. Then I'd deworm him, and start him up on herbs again with a clean slate.


I was going to run a fecal today but I left the poo in the fridge 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have a microscope here at home but it's really old and I have never used it before but I can try to do a direct smear tomorrow....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

A direct smear can tell you a lot. Might wait and try that. Then I can help you pick a dewormer. He could have cocci again. He should have immunity but a scare could dampen his immune system. 
I glad my goats are so used to being shot around. Fireworks don't even faze them.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, I will try to use this scope.. It doesn't even have a light.. It has a mirror that I'm supposed to aim at a light then up to the slide.. Seems dangerous but it's worth a try..

I gave him more pepto, some oats with herbs and he wasn't too keen on those so I gave the leftovers to Eddie since he is recovering from whatever this is too..

Tomorrow I will try out the ancient scope and give them some blackberry pants


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Sounds good. I need to get my scope set up.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hmm.. Where did I put that stupid scope?... onder:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

So... I passed out in church... Not the most fun thing in the world, I must say.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's no good Sarah!


----------



## ThreeHavens

littlegoatgirl said:


> So... I passed out in church... Not the most fun thing in the world, I must say.


Oh no! My sister and I stayed home today - she is not feeling well and I'm a little "off". Something's going around.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Weather here wasn't good and some miss communication so we stayed home and had breakfast with some church family here instead.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

littlegoatgirl said:


> So... I passed out in church... Not the most fun thing in the world, I must say.


Like fell asleep, or blacked out and hit the floor? It makes a difference


----------



## goathiker

I might pass out if someone dragged me into a church :lol: Said person might get hurt though :scratch:


Hope you're okay Sarah.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've never stepped foot into a church before :lol: I might burst into flames :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

ThreeHavens said:


> Oh no! My sister and I stayed home today - she is not feeling well and I'm a little "off". Something's going around.


Yeah, it was weird. I felt fine and then we were standing for the long prayer we do and all the sudden I felt terrible and bam, passed out


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Like fell asleep, or blacked out and hit the floor? It makes a difference


:lol: I blacked out into my mom, who attempted to catch me but she's tiny, so she redirected me towards the pew :lol: I can't say I haven't fallen asleep before though :slapfloor:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Thanks y'all! Feeling better, just... Off. Kinda ruins your day!


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, I'm taking you to a church. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Glad you're ok Sarah.

Emma, noooo! :lol: That reminds me of the song though :lol: 
Your present should be there tomorrow


----------



## Emzi00

I'm actually going to drag you to a church, not like a Sunday morning thing, more like Tuesday night when nobody is there.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: Church, on a Tuesday?  :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I've never stepped foot into a church before :lol: I might burst into flames :lol:


Either that or all the statues would fall on you Lacie :shocked:


----------



## Trickyroo

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :slapfloor: Church, on a Tuesday?  :lol:


Thats when he "bad" people go :shades:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, we bad.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think that means Emma wants to see you burst into flames! :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, that's what is going to burst into flames. :shades: :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Probably :ROFL: we'll see how she still thinks about tomorrow after she gets her present :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Seeing the clergyman's reaction to that would be interesting. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Probably :ROFL: we'll see how she still thinks about tomorrow after she gets her present :lol:


Just in case, is this something that would be appropriate to open around my parents? :lol: Kinda scared now.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Now I'm tempted to waltz on into a church :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Just in case, is this something that would be appropriate to open around my parents? :lol: Kinda scared now.


Yeah, if you want to, it's not going to jump out and bite you or anything.... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I'll just open it before they get home then. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I can't wait :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

We finally got snow


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> We finally got snow
> View attachment 84645
> 
> View attachment 84646


Yuck... We did too...  and it then rained on top of it...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ick, that better be gone by the time Stan gets there! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yeah, it was weird. I felt fine and then we were standing for the long prayer we do and all the sudden I felt terrible and bam, passed out


That happened to me once.. Well, I didn't actually pass out, but almost did.. Everything started going black and I got dizzy and my mom looked over and said I was really pale and made me sit down.. 
After church we were standing around and i started getting all shakey and weak cause my friend looked at me and was like you ok? I think you need to sit down! Lol idk what it was!


----------



## Emzi00

It'll be gone by April, we'll just be flooded then. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So... This is what I used to run a fecal today... It was very foreign... Didn't find anything but I don't trust it.. It was definitely not as easy as using a nice microscope at work..








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill, are you still here?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My girls poo is clumpy now.. Not soft serve like obsidian but.. Like this..








Btw I love this new iPad! I love being able to show you what I'm talking about instead of trying to explain it!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok and it's just Kat and Temper so far.. Galaxy is fine


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That happened to me once.. Well, I didn't actually pass out, but almost did.. Everything started going black and I got dizzy and my mom looked over and said I was really pale and made me sit down..
> After church we were standing around and i started getting all shakey and weak cause my friend looked at me and was like you ok? I think you need to sit down! Lol idk what it was!


That's pretty much exactly like me! Except I actually went out for a minute or so


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> That's pretty much exactly like me! Except I actually went out for a minute or so


So weird! Lol!


----------



## ThreeHavens

I am very sensitive to mold - at one of my former churches, there was a damp year and a little bit of a mold problem. I was standing and closed my eyes for prayer. Things went black for just a moment. I didn't fall but when I "came to" my senses were roaring and my head was pounding. 

It's happened at home too; usually when I'm overtired.


----------



## goathiker

I fainted dead away in a parking lot one time. I had a hormone imbalance that caused menstrual bleeding for 3 months before I could get to a doctor. It was an interesting experience. I had a vision and everything :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did your vision come true?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens

Augh, Jill, I used to bleed like that. It was awful. Actually that's when I had my blackout too.


----------



## ariella42

I passed out after "racing" my friend in HS to see who could give blood the fastest. I won, stood up to walk over the the cookie and juice station, and hit the ground. Granted, that one was solely my fault :lol:


----------



## ariella42

I'm going to put in an order to Soaper's Choice AND Brambleberry :-o :shock: :help: So much money at once! BUT, I need some more oils and Soaper's Choice has, by far, the best prices I've found on oils so far, so I figured I'd get those there. But then, I also need some peppermint EO since my husband is currently using one of my first bars with that in it, and it has helped his psoriasis SO much. I also threw in some micas and FOs since I'm paying for shipping already. This soap making thing is going to cost as much as my goat addition if I don't watch out :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've passed out in all kinds of places :lol:
My grandmother always drank a glass of vinegar before she was about to start her period, and it always stopped it, that's where I learned it and it worked for me too. Might have also screwed me up, since I have had any monthly's since I was 28 :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ariella42 said:


> I'm going to put in an order to Soaper's Choice AND Brambleberry :-o :shock: :help: So much money at once! BUT, I need some more oils and Soaper's Choice has, by far, the best prices I've found on oils so far, so I figured I'd get those there. But then, I also need some peppermint EO since my husband is currently using one of my first bars with that in it, and it has helped his psoriasis SO much. I also threw in some micas and FOs since I'm paying for shipping already. This soap making thing is going to cost as much as my goat addition if I don't watch out :lol:


:lol: I can't make anymore soap right now, I'm all out of lye and oil :lol: But when I get money again, I'm going to finally make my soap for myself!


----------



## sassykat6181

My last order was 100# coconut oil and 100# organic certified sustainable Palm oil.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill I got a picture for you..







Look closely!...

Ok I won't make you strain..








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

sassykat6181 said:


> My last order was 100# coconut oil and 100# organic certified sustainable Palm oil.


My husband would kill me if I got that much a month or so before we move :lol: It's so much more economical to get them in bulk, though


----------



## goathiker

Yep, they're spraying you. 


I see a train wreck coming...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Anyone think this is cruel? Don't mind the fuzzy grey thing, it thinks the dog is an itching post.. She wears the mask to prevent her from eating the feces of goats, chickens, cats, ect...








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Looks fine to me.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's usually not above her eyes like that but the stupid cat ruined the pic.. They are best buds








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Looks fine to me. If it makes you feel better, DH's brother had a dog that had to wear a muzzle because it always bit him, he also had a dog who's actual name was Butch, but he was called f---ing idiot all the time, so that was the name he relearned, and he would only come to f---ing idiot. He'd sit there calling Butch and there was zero response from the dog, just none whatsoever, until he called out the other name. Then he'd come running :ROFL: It was hilarious in public!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hmm.. I guess that's why she never comes when I call her real name :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

http://monterey.craigslist.org/grd/4820396974.html You should ask for pics, Dee....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Actually.. I saw that ad before when they had pix.. I was thoroughly NOT impressed :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Temperance has been picking a lot of fights with Kat.. She's doing a lot of jumping up and head butting... I told her to stop cuz she's gonna shake up the babies!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

That's normal for pregnant does, they want the highest possible status for their kids.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh yah.. My girls have been fighting tons too.. :roll:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, Coup is going through that too because she is lowest on the totem pole, so she's trying to work her way up, it is helping her have more drive to eat though, so whatever :lol: They all want their babies to be the next queens :lol: And I need doe kids, so give me them little queens!! And a king or two... and Stan :slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well she is the biggest baddest doe :lol: how long to I have to keep her and the kids separate? I never separated my Pygmy and her kid but I kind feel like it's gonna be different with all does in the pen? When my Pygmy kidded I didn't know she was due so she was out in the pasture with Eddie and my boer doe and some other big goats


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Juby and Brook are constantly fighting.. And Hallie thinks she runs the place till her mom comes around lol! And Promise has been a mega jerk.. It's been a mad house in the doe pen lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

After Temper was done beating up Kat Galaxy tried to have a go at it. But I was chasing the buck around on poop watch so I'm not sure how that ended..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Ah, baby Bean


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Is that Barbara Gene (sp?) in the back mostly? or am I crazy? How long ago was that, everyone is so little. Either way, LOVE the darker colors one them, they're all so jumpy and running :lol:


----------



## goathiker

That is Barbara Gene in back, Guinen in front (spot on hip) and my last Ober in back. The black with white socks is the first purebred Ober born here :lol: The little Cou Clair is Barbara Gene's first kid (a wether) and the black and tan is Guinen's FF doeling (her sister was sold). 

Makes the does younger than I thought, or Bean older, guess it's time to drag out their papers  :lol:

Jeter does kind of throw sizes off. He's 44 inches at the shoulder and was 255 # in his prime.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just love Barbara Gene's color, and her buck/wether! I want one that looks like here this year, she's gorgeous 
Lol, I wouldn't have a clue how old Clarice is, if it weren't for having her dads papers, because she's from the 1st crop :lol:
Jeter is just huge, so tolerant though :lol: I love Saanens, too bad there isn't any good ones out here.


----------



## goathiker

I know, the poor guys back legs went out on him by the time he was 7 and his feet have always been awful. He's actually doing well still, probably not for much longer though. He loves babies and I can put him with bottle babies to teach them to eat early. Bean seems to be a stronger Saanen but, his mom wouldn't be in my barn for milker :lol: I had one other that died of congenital heart disease at 12 weeks old. 

You get Barbara Gene's color by breeding Cou Blanc/Cou Clair to a black buck that carries bay Chamoisee. It deepens the color pattern quite a bit.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ah, so if I get a black buck to breed to Moon, Babs, and Biagia, I get some Barbara Gene colored goaties :greengrin: I have a Cou Blanc, bred to a Chamoisee buck, who's dad is a Sundgau, it can work, right? :lol:

I don't think I have one goat I'd trust with any bottle babies, except maybe Fancy, and _maybe_ Clarice. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My Pygmy used to babysit my bottle babies while I was at work. Now she lives in Carmel on 15 acres! I bet she's happier!








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Unfortunately my Chamois buck threw nothing but Chamoisee's even though his dad was Sundgau and his mom Cou Blanc. 
The pure black bucks have 2 black genes and if there's bay chamois in the line, he has the modifiers for dark brown.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Darn :lol: The buck is a chammy, mom is a chammy, and his dad is a sundgau. The doe is a cou blanc, her mom is a sundgau and her dad is a chammy... there's a strong chance of chammy kids huh? Not that I'm complaining at all, I love them, however... Barbara Gene is pretty 
Nehru has thrown 2 cou blancs and a two tone so far, he's a two tone, and so is his mom, his dad was a cou blanc though. But this year he's bred a cou blanc, a cou clair, 2 broken chamoisee, and 2 two tones


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, I'd like to see someone guess what my goats are going to throw! Brown roan x black w/ spots :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Red chamoisee with dark spots, and a black with beige colored spots... both does....  Watch me be waaaayy off :lol:
And Kat is going to have black and tan buck doe twins, with belts and no to some light spots :chin: Not feeling that guess is going to be correct though :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Mmaaaad goat!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey, he's got long flowing locks like Nehru :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is it true that the buck throws the udder attachment? I need to figure o which doe to keep a buck from to breed to the other..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Flowing?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh wow.. I thought you said hocks! :lol: yes he does have nice locks!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Trait heritability~ http://kinne.net/heritcht.htm


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Oh wow.. I thought you said hocks! :lol: yes he does have nice locks!


:slapfloor: Oh good, I thought you didn't have a clue what I meant by that and I was trying to think of how to explain it :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That doesn't say which parent carries the gene.. Although I thought it was weird when someone said the buck carries the attachment gene.. I would figure both parents would contribute to everything?

Ok so which of my does you'll you keep a buck out of?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, it think people say that the buck gives the kids like 70% of their genetic makeup in the udder department, which is where the term "udder buck" came from, but really it's like 50%. Two halves make a whole. If obsidian's mom had a good udder, then pick whichever doe's body and udder looked best to you. Or wait for the kids, because sometimes, genetics just do not click :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have the memory of a gnat right now, what does Tempers mom look like again? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If I remember correctly, Kat had the better udder, and she has more consistency in her lines, so she would probably be the safer bet to keep a buck from, when you have the 50/50 chance of obsidian making it better or worse with both of them.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kat has a better udder, temper has a better body..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Tempers dam








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Uh, I can honestly say that the guy throws the udder looking at my flat chest and my daughters' C cups :lol:


----------



## goathiker

She's a Bezoar, but Temper is black :scratch: 

You're going to get black and whites and maybe a two tone...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's a what?? Temper is not black.. :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kat is black, Galaxy is black and obsidian is black  I do fancy those dark goats :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What is a bezoar??


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Can you make my notifications work again 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Bezoar is these markings, it's a genetic term meaning wild goat colored not an official term, only markings, color can vary.


----------



## goathiker

I can't really, what's going on? Do you have an orange square in the right top corner with a number?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I waaaaaaaaant baby goaaaaaaaaatsssss (preferably doeeeeessssss)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> I can't really, what's going on? Do you have an orange square in the right top corner with a number?


What orange square? I never saw that, even when they did work... I'm on he app.. Does that make a difference?? They used to work 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

This feels good. :greengrin:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

yay!


----------



## Trickyroo

Thats great Emma :thumb::clap:


----------



## ariella42

Well, I spent all morning in court representing my cousin for a DWI. I HATE going to court, especially courts I don't know, but he's my favorite cousin and really a good guy. He's just a bit of a mess right now, so I wanted to help. Besides, I'll call the favor when we move and have to put up fencing :lol:


----------



## emilieanne

Well I lost marvel today.. Spoke too soon. :/


----------



## ariella42

Aww, I'm sorry :hug:


----------



## emilieanne

ariella42 said:


> Aww, I'm sorry :hug:


Thank you. :hug: it was all based off of a heart murmur so it wasn't as hard to deal with.


----------



## ariella42

Knowing the cause does help.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, this is a togg alright :lol: http://reno.craigslist.org/grd/4833391935.html


----------



## sassykat6181

^ better than the earless purebred nubians someone's trying to sell on my local craigslist. Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep! Very Togg like!! Lol! I should sent that to my sisters 4-H leader lol! She has Toggs


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> ^ better than the earless purebred nubians someone's trying to sell on my local craigslist. Lol


BAHAHA!!

Did you see the one with 4 PB SG ADGA Nubian does for sale, great bloodlines that do well at nationals ect, but the seller won't give you their pedigree papers and its YOUR job to get them registered with ADGA... I must have missed something.. But that makes no sense!

Quote: "They will be sold as is with NO papers. It will be your responsibility to register with the ADGA as I am not giving the buyer my pedigree papers."


----------



## ariella42

Haha, I love idiots on CL :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Speaking of idiots, Rose got so excited around feeding time today that she decided to bound off of the concrete slab near the door. Unfortunately, the slab was a bit wet and covered in poop (Beth likes to hang out there), so she ended up faceplanting into the mud. Not a happy little goat! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Guinen is due in 12 days and still hasn't uddered up. Bleck


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

But really!! :doh:

Hahah!! Poor girlie!!


----------



## goathiker

Talking about idiots. My new neighbor is afraid of goats :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Afraid of goats? That's hilarious! When I lived in Korea, I was shocked when one of my co-teachers came to my apartment and screamed when she saw my cat. Apparently, fear of little house cats is thing over there :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> Talking about idiots. My new neighbor is afraid of goats :lol:


Are they at least nice idiots who don't care what you do? :crazy:


----------



## ariella42

Rose was not pleased with the outcome of her gallivanting, but she decided it was okay when I wiped the mud/poop off of her and fed her.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, they're nice idiots who can't say much. I can see what they're growing behind their house.


----------



## ariella42

goathiker said:


> Yeah, they're nice idiots who can't say much. I can see what they're growing behind their house.


Haha, those are the best kind of idiots :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Oh Karen, when you start Replamin, how many days in a row do you give it the first week for loading?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Anyone want to go out in this FREEZING weather and milk and feed for me?? It's far too cold for me... And I have no tea to warm up with! :'(


----------



## goathiker

Kidding? I don't even want to go give the does their Chaffe Hay.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 
I hate cold... I've been putting off going out for nearly 20min now... Blah...

Hey jill, quick question.. One of my does has no winter fuzz.. I have a t shirt on her, and o bought her a goat coat, but it's been very cold and she shivers still  I have another t shirt I was going to layer her in.. But any ideas why it wouldn't have grown in?


----------



## goathiker

Could just be breeding. Neither of my does have ever grown an undercoat for winter. I think it's a Nubian thing in their case.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mines a nubian too... The poor thing! I just feel so bad! I think I'm gonna have to order another coat for her and layer the two heavier ones...


----------



## goathiker

Jeffers has wool under blankets for around $15


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'll have to look at them 
I got her last one at Custom Pet and Tack and it's great! But I bought a size too small by mistake..  I'll go check out the Jeffers ones


----------



## sassykat6181

goathiker said:


> Yeah, they're nice idiots who can't say much. I can see what they're growing behind their house.


. Lol


----------



## sassykat6181

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Anyone want to go out in this FREEZING weather and milk and feed for me?? It's far too cold for me... And I have no tea to warm up with! :'(


I got a pair of those work overalls from TSC....Carhartt I think. They keep me nice and warm in the barn. The only thing that freezes is my nose and cheeks. I hate frozen nose hair. Lol

Also why I quit milking two months ago....just too darned cold


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> I got a pair of those work overalls from TSC....Carhartt I think. They keep me nice and warm in the barn. The only thing that freezes is my nose and cheeks. I hate frozen nose hair. Lol
> 
> Also why I quit milking two months ago....just too darned cold


I have some too and LOVE them!!!  it's just actually getting out there.. I need to get a nice pair of gloves I can use that aren't too bulky, and then it will be only my cheeks and Nose that are cold too lol!

I'm only milking my Nubian doe.. Will dry her off in March when the rest are kidding, which it two month before she is due to kid.. She kidded in August, so I couldn't bring myself to dry her off when she is still milking a half gallon a day.


----------



## sassykat6181

I get my gloves at TSC, they're not too bulky and they're waterproof  not sure the brand but they're bright pink and the men's are black. I usually get the xl kids size. $14 is good for me


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Looks like TSC will be in my stop along with my feed store tomorrow  lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Skyla, try this? http://www.chicksaddlery.com/page/CDS/PROD/CDB250

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> Oh Karen, when you start Replamin, how many days in a row do you give it the first week for loading?


Originally, the label said to only give once a week. The girl who was the reason I started Replamin, I did 3 days in a row and then weekly for a month. No one could give me a straight answer so I just kind of winged it. It worked and the doe improved. I did the 5cc dosage every time.

Now I do 5cc every other week. Even with using Onyx mineral, it seems to make a difference to keep it up for all my girls. I got tired of doing it and didn't give it for a couple months and I noticed a difference in their coat. Started it back up again and coats look great again.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Skyla, try this? http://www.chicksaddlery.com/page/CDS/PROD/CDB250
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Oh thanks!  cheap and comes in cool colors  I'll have to order it tomorrow


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They have designs too but a lot of them only come in certain sizes.. I wanted the zebra one!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah was looking at them! Too cool! 
The bummer is its +3$ for the XL (what Pebby would need) and then $7.99 shipping.. I think that would be more then the one from custom tack and pet.. I'll have to do some math and see what is cheaper..

How heavy is the weight on it? I haven't looked at blankets like that in a long time lol


----------



## goathiker

The other goats will have fun taking that off her with the strap on the outside :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I was just thinking about that... 

The one from Jeffers was $16.95 for the XS/S but I would need the L/XL and that was $24.95 + shipping...
I think I may just get her another one like I have.. Or talk to the lady and see if she makes liners...


----------



## sassykat6181

Anyone here raise bees? Looking into starting this spring. We planted fruit trees a few years and I'll be planting a non gmo garden


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yah was looking at them! Too cool!
> The bummer is its +3$ for the XL (what Pebby would need) and then $7.99 shipping.. I think that would be more then the one from custom tack and pet.. I'll have to do some math and see what is cheaper..
> 
> How heavy is the weight on it? I haven't looked at blankets like that in a long time lol


Oh ya.. Sorry.. I found that link on FB and I forgot that I stopped looking at it because of the shipping..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I was just thinking about that...
> 
> The one from Jeffers was $16.95 for the XS/S but I would need the L/XL and that was $24.95 + shipping...
> I think I may just get her another one like I have.. Or talk to the lady and see if she makes liners...


Check out the liners in Jeffers , maybe that would work under the blanket you have for her&#8230;.just a thought


----------



## littlegoatgirl

sassykat6181 said:


> Anyone here raise bees? Looking into starting this spring. We planted fruit trees a few years and I'll be planting a non gmo garden


Not on purpose :laugh: but they found an old drum thing in a barn and we've house a colony of them for three years or so (don't worry, its nowhere even remotely close to the goats)


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Snowwwww dayyyyyyy :stars:


----------



## sassykat6181

Skyla -my gloves are made by Schmidt


----------



## Trickyroo

Bob used to keep bees , till they got taken out one year , very sad to see the whole hive dead  We used to get 50-60 lbs of honey a year.


----------



## ariella42

Wow, that's a lot of honey! I'd love to keep bees, but DH is highly allergic and gets nervous just seeing them.


----------



## sassykat6181

I mostly want them to pollinate the fruit trees and garden. The honey would be an added bonus


----------



## sassykat6181

I had a pretty bad reaction when I got stung by a wasp last year on my finger. I'll be getting a nice one piece suit and most likely I'll ask for an epi pen from my Dr. (Just in case)


----------



## ariella42

Having an epi pen is a very good idea. Even if you haven't had an allergic reaction before, you can have a sudden onset allergic reaction.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My uncle keeps bees here on our property, his honey is the best!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

You really should have a bottle of epinephrine anyways , if you give your own vaccines and such….just a thought


----------



## sassykat6181

I have a bottle for the goats. Just figured it would be easier as a pen to keep in my pocket


----------



## ariella42

The pens are much easier, but they're EXPENSIVE now! I'd love to keep one around for DH, but we can't afford them (no insurance), especially since they have a relatively limited shelf life.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Check out the liners in Jeffers , maybe that would work under the blanket you have for her&#8230;.just a thought


Those were the ones I was looking at.. They were $25... Plus shipping.. I think I'm just gonna get her another, thicker blanket from the place I got her first one from 



sassykat6181 said:


> Skyla -my gloves are made by Schmidt


Ok great thanks!  love that brand


----------



## Trickyroo

ariella42 said:


> The pens are much easier, but they're EXPENSIVE now! I'd love to keep one around for DH, but we can't afford them (no insurance), especially since they have a relatively limited shelf life.


I know  Thats why i like the bottle better , much cheaper and lasts longer.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I love Schmidt! That's what my coat is and I LOVE it!


----------



## Trickyroo

Guys i posted a thread on Dasha and her pouch issue in health and wellness. Im curious to see what everyone thinks. Im going to pull blood but i figure i can wait and see if she comes into heat since Daisy is in full blown heat and Dasha usually follows right after……less stress that way. I'm so confused about all this . The more i stand there and stare at her , i think i see babies moving , lol.. This is driving me crazy already !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> I love Schmidt! That's what my coat is and I LOVE it!


Mine too! I have two of them lol!

Laura I'm hoping she comes into heat after Daisy for you!! Would make things easier!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Mine too! I have two of them lol!
> 
> Laura I'm hoping she comes into heat after Daisy for you!! Would make things easier!


:lol: I'm hoping to get snow pants from them too... :greengrin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Meanwhile in California.... enjoy the snow Michigan peoples :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> :lol: I'm hoping to get snow pants from them too... :greengrin:


I got some Carheartt ones from a friend who found them in his house after his wife left him lol! So I got them  nice and warm!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Meanwhile in California.... enjoy the snow Michigan peoples :lol:


Oh shut up! 
It's in the negatives here.. And windy and cold!


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Meanwhile in California.... enjoy the snow Michigan peoples :lol:


Stop. No. Stop.


----------



## goathiker

I opened up the windows to air the house today. It was so nice...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I went outside barefoot... trimmed hooves without a hoodie or jacket.... sun is shining.... about 60 degrees outside


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> I opened up the windows to air the house today. It was so nice...


Bragger! :greengrin:

It is 7 here now. No windows open here.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> I opened up the windows to air the house today. It was so nice...


Ha, it's pretty warm here still.. I have my door open to let the sun heat my house! Lol!

And you never replied to my comment on FB :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I couldn't find it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Don't u have notifications pop up when you are mentioned in a comment?



Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Nope, only likes and tags.


----------



## goathiker

There's a scroll thing with a bunch of stuff but, there's over 200 people on my page :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

https://www.facebook.com/groups/189...366651/?ref=notif&notif_t=group_comment_reply

Maybe this will work? Or maybe nor cuz ur not a member of that group.. Idk try!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do you live any where near Albany?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Actually, once she posted a pic of the dam I was kinda sad.. Not what I expected from the pedigree..


----------



## goathiker

It didn't work. I'm about 2 hours from Albany.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok here! :lol:















Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My comment said "Jill *******, will you bring these to me?"


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I can get better kids than that for half the price :lol:


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Eeek! Those are some gawky day olds! My day olds strut their stuff!  :lol:

Moons buck at 1 day old








Fancy at 30 minutes old








Fancy at 45 minutes old








And the magical beast that is Fancy, as you've seen a billion times before, but she is 4 days old here :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Schools are canceling for tomorrow and my kids have a 2 hr delay Why you ask? It's going to be cold! Not snow or anything fun, just flipping cold with nasty wind.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh... well that weather doesn't sound fun... want me to post more grass pictures? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> I can get better kids than that for half the price :lol:


Haha then what the heck do u want Galaxy for?!?!? That's what I paid for her!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

'Cause she was free 'til I saw the gas bill :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh... well that weather doesn't sound fun... want me to post more grass pictures? :lol:


Yes please! I'll be slathering myself in my coconut scented lotion in front of my wood stove dreaming about the beach tonight lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Yay! Grass! And a horsey just for fun


----------



## sassykat6181

My horses are jealous too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I saw that Katerina! Not a fun way to get school off!  we just have delays around us..


----------



## sassykat6181

Ours is a delay too. Seems silly to me. I don't remember school being cancelled due to cold weather. If my son had to walk or wait at a bus stop, I'd just drive him. We wait inside til we see the bus when it's cold out


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> 'Cause she was free 'til I saw the gas bill :lol:


Lol ya it's a long haul! But that's ok cuz I'm growing more fond of her as she matures 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well the puppies liked their slop tonight :lol: I had some yogurt that was about to expire, and some milk that needed to be drank. So I heated up the milk, soaked some puppy food, added the yogurt, and a little bit of corn syrup for sweetness, mixed it all up, and served them their sloppy German yogurt dinner :lol: They're a mess now, so, maybe not the best move... :lol: Eh, I'll wash them tomorrow


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And oh my gosh, the summer melon spritzer fragrance oil I ordered smells SO good! It's closed, the lid is taped so it doesn't open, and I can STILL smell it through the bottle! I can't wait to be able to use it. Also I don't know what the heck happened with the powders I ordered, but the tangerine one was completely sealed, no cracks in the bottle or anything, but there was powder all over the box :lol: Oh well  and the sample they sent me is so gross, burnt sugar, worst smell ever, I might just throw it away


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I have a snow day tomorrow too :snow:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Eeek! Those are some gawky day olds! My day olds strut their stuff!  :lol:
> 
> Moons buck at 1 day old
> View attachment 84951
> 
> 
> Fancy at 30 minutes old
> View attachment 84952
> 
> 
> Fancy at 45 minutes old
> View attachment 84953
> 
> 
> And the magical beast that is Fancy, as you've seen a billion times before, but she is 4 days old here :lol:
> View attachment 84954


I have that green feeder in red


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have it in red _ and_ blue too :shades: :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:lol: I want blue... And green... But everyone seems to carry red


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well  I have all three colors :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I also have a yellow water bucket, a light blue water bucket, a mini light blue water bucket, a blue heated water bucket, and a green heated mini water bucket :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have a lime green tub, 2 black ones, a light blue one, and a bunch of bathtubs :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:laugh: I have a bathtub... In my house... :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol Sarah!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Our horses have 5 bath tubs and my goats have one! The goats decided it was a nice bed so I stopped feeding them in it..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh she looks awesome Lacie !!! Bright eyed and bushy tailed 
She went through heck and back that poor girl , and so did you and your family !
You did a amazing job caring for her Lacie , hats off to you :hug:
Rouge is truly a lucky and strong girl to have come through all that as well as she did ! Wow ! And , she is just a gorgeous girl i might add


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks, Laura! She is a pretty girl, her hair is growing back now too, that's the most important part you know  :lol: My phone makes her look like she has more brown than she really does :chin: She did lose some weight going through all that, but I mean who wouldn't! She'll be 5 years old on March 22nd  She has a lot of speckles like her momma, Candy.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh of course the hair growing back is key , after that , everything else is cake 
I LOVE the speckled color , so so pretty  Candy sure is beautiful !
One day , one day , i'll have a Cattle doggie  If i do , i want he/she to be the only dog . I don't know why , well , yes i do , lol….One dog would be a piece of cake , a walk in the park , a day at the beach for me , lol……..nuff said


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Thanks, Laura! She is a pretty girl, her hair is growing back now too, that's the most important part you know  :lol: My phone makes her look like she has more brown than she really does :chin: She did lose some weight going through all that, but I mean who wouldn't! She'll be 5 years old on March 22nd  She has a lot of speckles like her momma, Candy.


That's great, Lacie! She looks wonderful. Sounds like she is out of the woods.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Appearances above all else right, Laura? If you're only gonna have 3 legs, you'd better make up for it in other departments right? :laugh:
Oh gosh, I don't even remember what it's like to only have one dog! What is that, I'm not sure I know! :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno

She looks great Lacie!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

glndg said:


> That's great, Lacie! She looks wonderful. Sounds like she is out of the woods.


Pretty close to it anyways! Just needs to grow some skin and she's set!


----------



## glndg

All three CAE tests came back negative! We're good to go.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Woohoo! That's always a good thing! :cheers: I still have to send blood in, just need the money, tubes, needles, and syringes, I am exactly 0% of the way there! :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I got the tubes, needles, and syringes. I just need the money and to not be lazy :lol: Took me an hour to trim all 11 of my goats feet today :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh! That reminds me! Buffy has the worst feet ever if I neglect trimmings on her! Eek!

They went from this....








To this! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Woohoo! That's always a good thing! :cheers: I still have to send blood in, just need the money, tubes, needles, and syringes, I am exactly 0% of the way there! :lol:


That's ok, all I got is the red too tubes and one needle/syringe! :lol: I need to call the vet and get some needles/syringes..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Also! Good news! Today is day 20 for Sassy and no signs of heat! No pink puffy pooch or anything like her 'heats' and nothing like the last heat I bred her on that's for sure!! LOL! So yippee!!! I'll probably to a Preg test on her when I pull blood for CAE just to be sure, but I think she settled!!


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Woohoo! That's always a good thing! :cheers: I still have to send blood in, just need the money, tubes, needles, and syringes, I am exactly 0% of the way there! :lol:


Yes, it is a celebration!:cheers: One can't take anything for granted, so negative results are a huge relief. It makes life more simple. I forwarded the results to the breeder with the bucks. Now the girls just need their dates.:stars::lovey:

You do have the goats, so you are part way there!  Good luck with the rest of it. Unfortunately, the more goats you have, the more it costs, but I'm sure you'll be able to get it done by the time you need it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She looks great Lacie!! So glad she's doing well! Wish I could say the same about my stupid goats... I'm pretty sure Obsidian didn't drink any water today and Kat has a weird bump on her teat....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ugh oh, is his water really cold? Has it been freezing there? Did you check him for dehydration (pinch the skin on his neck and test how fast it snaps back)?

What does the bump look like?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No, it's warm, his skin goes back pretty quick, but judging by how much water was missing from their bucket neither him or Eddie drank much today.. They usually finish one whole bucket.. Today barely 1/16 th of the bucket was gone...

I'll post a pic of the bump.. Galaxy also has some crusty stuff on her test.. :sigh:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kat

I'll post some of Galaxy too but you can't see hers very well..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Galaxy

Oh and Obsidians eye lids are not as dark pink as they were a few days ago... But he is eating very well

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Kinda hard to tell, looks like it might just be like a skin tag. If she starts developing more, it's probably a mild staph infection. Glaxy's just looks like the dry skin they get in the winter, I'll see if I can find a pic of my does after the first udder shave of the year. It's always a little dry.
Mine don't seem to be drinking anything either, the waterline doesn't look like it's moved in a week :lol: But they must be drinking a little. They don't seem to drink as much in the winter because they aren't milking, or trying to keep cool.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My girls are drinking fine, but the boys have steadily been drinking 1/2 to a full bucket per day.. Except today


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, this is the closest one I could find. But mine get dry skin on their udder too (she was standing up on the feeder, that's why it looks like she has no udder :lol: ), and they by no means got neat shaves in march :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> My girls are drinking fine, but the boys have steadily been drinking 1/2 to a full bucket per day.. Except today


I wouldn't worry too much about it tonight, if they aren't really drinking anything tomorrow either, you can mix up some electrolytes in room temp water. Salt, corn syrup, apple cider vinegar, water. I don't really do it in particular amounts, probably 6 tablespoons of salt, 2-3 cups of vinegar, maybe a cup of corn syrup or molasses, and a couple gallons of water.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The stuff on Galaxy is greenish yellowish crust.. I can't tell if ?Kat's is a skin tag or pimple but I don't want to squeeze it.l


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

onder: Odd.... not sure what that could be then :scratch: When you get a chance, wash it with warm soapy water and dry her off, and see if it goes away. Maybe put some triple antibiotic ointment on her teats, and Kat's.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What about the plugs? I heard you weren't supposed to remove the plugs of a dry doe? Should I try to avoid those when I wash her?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They aren't going to come out just by washing, it's pretty hard to remove them sometimes when they kid, so some washing isn't going to hurt a thing


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oki doki! Thanx! I sure hope Obsidian is ok.. Little buggar..

I was just watching some wildlife show where only one male gets the females because he is stronger and wins the fights. If the younger one survives to the next breeding season then he gets to try again. I wonder how long it would take to have a hearty heard of self sufficient goats..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do you wanna see my website that Skyla helped me make?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well, she put together most of it :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Are you there, Dee? I'd like to see your web site.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm here! For a min, I gotta get in the shower.. I pmed you


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Let me know what you think!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Let me know what you think!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Love it! It looks great! Nice job, Skyla and Dee!:clap::stars::stars:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay!! Thanx! I'm super excited! And I couldn't have done it without Skyla!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

All clean! 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

People used to be awake around this time..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> View attachment 85058
> 
> 
> View attachment 85059
> 
> Kat
> 
> I'll post some of Galaxy too but you can't see hers very well..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum





HappyCaliGoats said:


> People used to be awake around this time..
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Woke up long enough to say goodnight! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol night!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey, I keep meaning to ask, does anyone have experience with like... I don't its like a wart on their goat? The past two years (and maybe longer but my memory sucks with things like that) BB has had a little lump on her leg... But its not like an abscess at all and I have no idea what it is?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yay so glad your happy with it Dee!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Hey, I keep meaning to ask, does anyone have experience with like... I don't its like a wart on their goat? The past two years (and maybe longer but my memory sucks with things like that) BB has had a little lump on her leg... But its not like an abscess at all and I have no idea what it is?


Could it be like a bone spur or something maybe?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hmm, maybe... It doesn't seem to be causing her any pain... Would a bone spur be like soft/squishy? It basically to me feels like a bunch of skin piled up if that makes sense


----------



## goathiker

I would guess an encapsulated splinter. If it's not causing a problem, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Okay. Thanks Jill!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Gosh I hate babysitting when the only time they drop them off is 3am.... they'll be back when it's dark :eyeroll:


----------



## goathiker

You could come clean my kidding stalls and move the kid pen instead. I'll tie the little darlings in the clos...I mean watch the kids :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: I'd rather be cleaning stalls and moving pens than watching these things! :lol: they're terrible little monsters  on the bright side, they both fell asleep finally


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> You could come clean my kidding stalls and move the kid pen instead. I'll tie the little darlings in the clos...I mean watch the kids :lol:





Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :slapfloor: I'd rather be cleaning stalls and moving pens than watching these things! :lol: they're terrible little monsters  on the bright side, they both fell asleep finally


Now I know why we get along so well  :twisted:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Finally got my sweatshirt back! They messed up taking the stitching out so had to buy a new one and start over..

My only complaint is there's no commas...


----------



## ariella42

Commas would be nice, but at least you no longer have diary goats :lol: It looks good


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I agree! :lol: 
I like it none the less  
It came just in time for my birthday lol! And they had to buy a new sweatshirt cause they ripped the other one and this one is far nicer. Then the one I had  lol!


----------



## ariella42

I was going to spend most of tomorrow cleaning the goat pen, trimming hooves, and bolusing (and perhaps trying another batch of soap), but I have to work  It's just a home equity closing, but I have to go to a town about an hour away to do it. At least there's a restaurant there that has good wings


----------



## sassykat6181

Skyla, you should send them this for not including your commas!


----------



## ariella42

You could always have someone (or them) put the commas in later. At least no stitches would need to be ripped out to do it.


----------



## goathiker

I'm sad ):


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Why are you sad Jill?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goathiker said:


> I'm sad ):


Why?


----------



## goathiker

'Cause *sniff* no one but Karen cares about Guinen's waiting room thread :lol:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Not true, I looked I just didn't say anything. Fixed that lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL Katrina! I should!!

It's not a huge deal 

I haven't checked out much of anything yet jill.. Had a busy day, and bad day at work 
Soo haven't really been in the mood to read the board.. Figured if someone said something stupid I wouldn't be able to hold myself back! :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:lol: Jill, I will go check it out : lol:


----------



## ariella42

How much weight should a doe gain in two months of pregnancy? If the measurements were correct, Beth gained 20 lbs :shocked: She went from 120 to 140 using the same formula both times. She looks bigger, but I thought it was at least partially her winter coat.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

There's no real answer for that, as long as she doesn't feel obese, she's good :lol: 

56 days left! :stars: I really want some doe kids :lol:


----------



## ariella42

She has some padding behind her elbows, but she's always had that. As long as it's not very unusual, I guess she'll be fine. She just had to get a little extra copper in her bolus today.

I'm thinking pink for you! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I *think* (knock on wood) BB settled this time!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Moon put on 15lbs after the first month, and most of it went to her armpits :ROFL: Behind the elbow is one of the first places they gain weight. 

I'm hoping for twin does from her, she had twin bucks last time.
I have almost a month to wait for the others after Moon kids, she was bred way before the others.
Hopefully I'll get twin does or buck/doe twins from Babette she's never had a doe before, hoping for buck/doe twins from Biagia, but it'd be cool if she has 2 does and a buck (she had quad bucks last time ), hopefully Coup will have a doe she's pretty thin so probably not twins, and Clarice needs to at least have a buck


----------



## ariella42

If Beth had quad bucklings, I'd die :lol: I'm hoping for twin doelings, but we'll see.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, what the heck does one do with quad bucks?! That's only ok if they are from some ancient AI buck and you can sell the excess bucks for $$$ :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Exactly! Considering Beth is an unregistered F1 mini Nubian bred to another F1 mini with super airplane ears, I don't think anyone wants her bucklings as their new herd sires anyway :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have a 50/50 alpine boer doe, and her ears are ridiculous :lol: She's a funny dark cream/beige color with some black on her dorsal stripe, but it has a white break in the stripe, and if you shave her entire body, she's white with light brown swiss marks :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Well, you can see my little minis' ears in my avatar. They both have the same sire Beth was bred to this year. Our little farm might just take flight when Beth kids :lol:


----------



## goathiker

You make Cabrito :lol:

I must go eat Mexican food for my anniversary. Be back in an hour or so...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol Jill! Happy anniversary!! arty:


----------



## ariella42

Happy anniversary!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Jill! We share a 'holiday'  today is my birthday 

Happy Anniversary!! arty: :cake:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Geez, Happy Birthday Skyla! :birthday: :cake: arty: 

There! Anyone else have a birthday or anything they'd like to say? :slapfloor: :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Well I actually have real plans next weekend if that's anything. :lol: I never have plans so it's kinda news.


----------



## ksalvagno

Happy Birthday Skyla!

Happy Anniversary Jill!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well that is incredibly suspicious, Emma, you hate people, what could your plans possible be? :lol: Are you going to wear the present I gave you? :greengrin: :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

There is this person that I actually don't hate. :lol: I do have friends, like a whole three of them.  I'm hanging out with my close friend.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Lacie and Karen  lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You avoided the 2nd question, Emma.... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You avoided the 2nd question, Emma.... :lol:


Sure I'll wear it. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yay! :stars: :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Happy birthday, Skyla!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Ariella!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Happy birthday to Skyla

Happy anniversary to Jill


I want a pink year


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> Happy birthday to Skyla
> 
> Happy anniversary to Jill
> 
> I want a pink year


Thank you 

Sorry, I must have missed your name


----------



## COgoatLover25

I thought this was funny :lol:

The winning caption - 
that goat will not fit in a boat,
that goat does not have bloat
The front is up.
The middle is round.. The goat needs a lift, to get off the ground. The leg has gone numb trapped under her bum The babies are wiggling in her tummy tum tum Bring her a cookie bring her a treat help that doe up onto her feet!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! That's great Lindsey!

Yay party!! arty: :dance:

Happy birthday

And 

Happy anniversary!!

Sorry I'm so late to the parties!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Happy Birthday Skyla!!
Happy Anniversary Jill!!


----------



## sassykat6181

Happy birthday Skyla!

I love it when my goats "dog sit"


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Mine never do that, ever :lol: I had a horse once, that could sit


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I thought Kat came into heat today because she was fighting with Galaxy and they were both going crazy and wagging their tails.. And it would have been the right timing..

So I brought obsidian over to tease them and none of them did anything more than sniff him..

So then.... I opened the gate.. Immediately Galaxy rammed him with her head then proceeded to rub her neck all over him then turned around and backed into him! This all happened within seconds!

As he jumped up I was able to pull him back and avoid impregnating the crazy baby goat! After I pulled him back Galaxy just stood there waiting for him..

*puts helmet on* there now it won't hurt so bad when Lacie slaps my head :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

*takes glasses off, raises hand and rubs eyes, shakes head and sighs in disappointment ~ "why?"* :lol: Why won't you breed the stupid goat! :lol: :ROFL: You'll breed the supermodel goat but not the chubby, full size to some, doeling? :hair: :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol the super model was 150# when I bred her  if Galaxy was 150 I would totally breed her :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

This is going to be the longest wait ever, waiting for my fancy old style babies! THREE more months! :GAAH: And I don't know why her coat gets so rusty when it grows out, she's had copper three times since May.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's just so itty bitty.. I can't do it! Her legs are like toothpicks..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh wow Lacie! She is huge! You would never be able to guess how many are in there if her belly is that big at 2 mo bred!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lol the super model was 150# when I bred her  if Galaxy was 150 I would totally breed her :lol:


But you aren't looking at the big picture! She will gain the other 25lbs quickly, especially if you breed her. My 2 doe kids are going through another growth spurt and the one wasn't growing at all until I bred her. The pregnancy hormones help


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well she had quads last time.... I'm not so secretly hoping for triplets, but I'd be really happy with anything I get out of her


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just can't..  she's just too much of a baby.... I can't picture babies inside of her..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Here's Babette for comparison, she's due 4-5 days after Biagia :slapfloor: I'm disturbed :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

If I breed her in April then I have the chance of kids for my bday and winter milk!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's a little doe huh?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I just can't..  she's just too much of a baby.... I can't picture babies inside of her..


Well, whatever helps you sleep. I'm your polar opposite, I can't think of having a 2yr old FF... 
You'd be surprised at how quickly they mature though, look at Coup, she was a 1yr old FF in her pic...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> She's a little doe huh?


Just no belly at all :lol: She's the exact same age as Biagia, they have the same B-Day, they'll be 4 in feb, she's a bit smaller than her though. Biagia's about 170lbs, Babs is 150, she's a shorty though, 28" at the withers last year.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I can't picture myself dealing with that many does and kids my first year.. I need to see how it goes with the big girls first lol! However Obsidian was thoroughly ticked off!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Birthday kids would be cool, I had Haloween kids once


----------



## sassykat6181

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> This is going to be the longest wait ever, waiting for my fancy old style babies! THREE more months! :GAAH: And I don't know why her coat gets so rusty when it grows out, she's had copper three times since May.


I've heard that too much copper can show the same symptoms as deficiency


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

With mild copper toxicity they pee red/brown urine, with acute copper poisoning it causes severe gastroenteritis characterized by abdominal pain, diarrhea, anorexia, dehydration, and shock. Hemolysis and hemoglobinuria may develop after 3 days if the animal survives the GI disturbances.
Selenium toxicity is the one that looks the same as selenium deficiency.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's cute, I like her color


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry... My pad took forever to reconnect to the Internet..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I was wondering where you went :lol: I thought you died :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kinda.. I'm having a terrible time with the wifi right now..... And it keeps telling me it's connected when it's not..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And I still haven't figured out why my notifications aren't working so I have no idea when someone replies 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Happy Belated birthday, Skyla!:birthday: arty:

Happy belated anniversary, Jill!:cheers: :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes  

And Dee... I'm with Lacie on this one... I about slapped my forehead when I read you pulled him off!!! :doh: :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> With mild copper toxicity they pee red/brown urine, with acute copper poisoning it causes severe gastroenteritis characterized by abdominal pain, diarrhea, anorexia, dehydration, and shock. Hemolysis and hemoglobinuria may develop after 3 days if the animal survives the GI disturbances.
> Selenium toxicity is the one that looks the same as selenium deficiency.


Thanks for the clarification


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:hair: what am I doing wrong?! BB is back in heat... :mecry:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It could be the buck too.. You said he was old? Maybe he's just firing blanks so to speak... :shrug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wish there were just one person on here that would tell me it's ok to leave Galaxy dry till I feel she's ready :lol: not like it would make a difference, I'm pretty hard headed and I'm gonna do what I think I should do but it would just be nice to hear, "hey Dee, I think your doing the right thing." :ROFL:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Maybe I should make a thread about it and see if there is one TGS person out there that would tell me they don't breed Nubians under 1 year :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm just teasin Ya Dee  you need to do what you feel is best for your herd  nothing anyone does or says should make a difference was just teasin Ya


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey Dee I think you're doing the right thing :lol:

But honestly though, its not a big deal. BB didn't get bred as a yearling because my parents simply didn't think we were ready to have kids. Its not s big deal


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

littlegoatgirl said:


> Hey Dee I think you're doing the right thing :lol:
> 
> But honestly though, its not a big deal. BB didn't get bred as a yearling because my parents simply didn't think we were ready to have kids. Its not s big deal





J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm just teasin Ya Dee  you need to do what you feel is best for your herd  nothing anyone does or says should make a difference was just teasin Ya


Ya! That's what I like to hear  that makes me feel better! 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Anyone else feel like the seasons are mixed up?








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

No. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's bright and sunny out here :sun: :lol: Grass is growing, birds are chirping


----------



## goathiker

We have flies, the birds are back, and the boys are out in the back pasture. It's supposed to be sunny and warm this week.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm with Emma :lol: snowy and cold here too :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's actually such a beautiful day outside, that I just woke up less than half an hour ago :lol: Sleeping the day away


----------



## glndg

Why doesn't my cousin answer my emails.:shrug::tear:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't think Kat would like the snow!

Anyone know of a good photo editor for iPad? I want to nicely cut myself out of the pix where I'm posing my goats

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Which cousin? I haven't seen any from you and I don't know the answer about taking beer on an airplane. I can't afford to fly anywhere :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Beer on an airplane? I don't think your allowed to bring any liquid over 4 oz


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

It's you! I sent you a new one this morning (or last night depending on how you look at it.) I can't afford to fly either, but at this point I kind of have to. And I look for specials when I do.


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Beer on an airplane? I don't think your allowed to bring any liquid over 4 oz
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


(It's not you, Dee. ;-) )

I think you might be able to take beer if it's in your checked bags. It's a 2 oz limit per container, all must fit in a quart ziplock for carry-on.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Galaxy was photogenic today 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

I wasn't going to say you are right about not breeding her this year, but who knows, maybe you are. and I'm not one to talk, I thought mine were too small at one year as well.


----------



## ariella42

We're holding over ours until next year. Mostly because the only mini Nubian around here is their sire. We'll see if we can get stud service from a TGS member in VA next fall. I'll be happier knowing how big they'll end up being at that point too.


----------



## goathiker

It's up to you. Guinen's babies are slow growing and Deter's breeder will not guarantee any doeling bred as a yearling as they are very slow to mature, so, if I get my doeling, I will probably wait until her second fall to breed her.


----------



## glndg

Thanks for the pm, Jill! Yay! Sent another with pending breeding dates.


----------



## goathiker

Sounds good.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I found this interesting, kinda cool editor








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

So what do y'all think? Should I breed BB again or throw on the towel for this year? I'm so frustrated right now. I don't think its the buck because he's bred 20+ does and they've all settled....


----------



## glndg

It depends. At this point you' ll be looking at June babies. Are you okay with that? If not, you could take this time to make sure her minerals levels are okay-- give a copper bolus if indicated and give a Bo-Se shot if she's due. Get some hormone shots and syringes lined up if you need to get them from your vet. Then hopefully, she'll be ready next time.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, I don't think you need to edit yourself out of the pictures, you just need to wear different pants, and stand better 
Goats look pretty odd when you photoshop the person out, it doesn't look right to the brain, not having someone holding them, because they don't naturally stand like that for the most part.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sarah, have you thought about the possibility that she's cystic or you are breeding her too early or too late in the cycle?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Galaxy!








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Dee, I don't think you need to edit yourself out of the pictures, you just need to wear different pants, and stand better
> Goats look pretty odd when you photoshop the person out, it doesn't look right to the brain, not having someone holding them, because they don't naturally stand like that for the most part.


But I don't want to re take the pix! :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Um...She looks like the mama cat out of Sybil.


----------



## glndg

That's interesting. I think she needs the rest of her neck. Can you do that? Or rather her shoulders. Just run it off the page so she's not floating in air.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

glndg said:


> It depends. At this point you' ll be looking at June babies. Are you okay with that? If not, you could take this time to make sure her minerals levels are okay-- give a copper bolus if indicated and give a Bo-Se shot if she's due. Get some hormone shots and syringes lined up if you need to get them from your vet. Then hopefully, she'll be ready next time.


I'm fine with June babies... Even July because of the circumstances, I'm going to start treating her... But I don't know, what are the odds of a buck still in rut in February?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Sarah, have you thought about the possibility that she's cystic or you are breeding her too early or too late in the cycle?


Last time I bred her she stayed for three days... So I don't think it'd be that. What are ways to find out if she's cystic? Based on the thread I've started it sounds like she's either cystic, selenium deficient, or copper deficient...


----------



## glndg

littlegoatgirl said:


> I'm fine with June babies... Even July because of the circumstances, I'm going to start treating her... But I don't know, what are the odds of a buck still in rut in February?


Depends on the breed. Nigerians are year round breeders. Is yours nubian? I don't know about Nubians.


----------



## goathiker

The buck will still breed when out of rut. I breed Guinen way before the bucks come into rut every year and they don't mind at all.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Um...She looks like the mama cat out of Sybil.





glndg said:


> That's interesting. I think she needs the rest of her neck. Can you do that? Or rather her shoulders. Just run it off the page so she's not floating in air.


She looks like a cat? :lol:

Yes, I can keep her shoulders. Your right it does look funny!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

littlegoatgirl said:


> Last time I bred her she stayed for three days... So I don't think it'd be that. What are ways to find out if she's cystic? Based on the thread I've started it sounds like she's either cystic, selenium deficient, or copper deficient...


An ultrasound from the vet will show if she has cysts on her ovaries or not. Or you can just try to treat her for it anyway and rebreed.


----------



## goathiker

Ah, the younger generation, not to even have seen such a classic horror movie such as Sybil. Said mama cat was just a cut off head chasing Sybil for taking her kittens.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Thanks for all your help guys :hug: I'm ordering copper boluses as we speak, and I'm calling the vet tomorrow to get Bo-Se and Cysterellion. Apparently my area is selenium deficient, contrary to what some person I know told me :wallbang: Also, where did you people get your weight tape things??


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> An ultrasound from the vet will show if she has cysts on her ovaries or not. Or you can just try to treat her for it anyway and rebreed.


So treating her for it without her having it isn't going to cause a problem?


----------



## sassykat6181

Dee, if you don't have a reason for needing her bred, then dont breed her
I had a yearling last summer that I didn't breed because she's slow growing. I didn't need her to have kids, so I waited. I would feel awful if something happened to her.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh, and, since I'm waiting until February to breed, I could have fourth of July kids!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I got my weight tape from Caprine Supply I think... :chin:


----------



## sassykat6181

I need to get one of those. Are they fairly accurate with the large breeds?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

sassykat6181 said:


> Dee, if you don't have a reason for needing her bred, then dont breed her
> I had a yearling last summer that I didn't breed because she's slow growing. I didn't need her to have kids, so I waited. I would feel awful if something happened to her.


Yes! I like that answer!  thank you!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> I need to get one of those. Are they fairly accurate with the large breeds?


Yep  I use it for my NDs too, I just subtract 10%


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

sassykat6181 said:


> I need to get one of those. Are they fairly accurate with the large breeds?


If you have a soft tape measure like one that is used for alterations in clothing, you can use that to measure around the heart girth then just use the weight chart. it's on fiasco farms








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

Great! I thought it wasn't as accurate for minis. Close enough is good for me. I can only pick up a goat and step on my scale so many times. 70# is about my limit


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> But I don't want to re take the pix! :lol:


But see, when you take your body away, they just don't quite look right.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> But see, when you take your body away, they just don't quite look right.


Ok.. Your right.. But I must know what program you used to make the cut out so perfect!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't know if it's available for ipads etc, but I used Gimp 2.8 for that.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> Great! I thought it wasn't as accurate for minis. Close enough is good for me. I can only pick up a goat and step on my scale so many times. 70# is about my limit


I just use my calculator app and subtract a bit and it's far easier then doing that! LOL!
I want to get a nice scale that I can just walk them on lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I got ticked off trying to save the wisps on his tail, so I just cut it all off :lol: And the weird looking hair where your hand was, I cut that down a bit too to smooth it out.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

His back looks really long but his rump looks really short :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That is not my fault :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Temper stands like that without me :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You should clip him in the spring/summer and get a pic!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So does Moon  The saying for decades has been "Good goats set up themselves" :lol: I think Moon has the better withers and Temper has the more level rump... maybe :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I always knew temper was a good one!  just one more bit of proof!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I should be getting some money on wednesday, so I'll stop by the vets and get some tubes and bigger syringes so I can pull blood for the CAE tests. I'm going to do the herd in increments though :lol: alpines first


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

These two are almost kinda set up lol!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Mine are majestic


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Mine are majestic


Looks like that's a hard act to follow!:lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It certainly is, how many of your goats bow to you? :lol: He was such a pretty boy, really sad about the place he ended up in


----------



## glndg

Where was that? Sorry I don't know.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The lady that bought him didn't take care of him at all. Instead of gaining weight and growing after he left he, he lost weight and stayed the same height. She kept him penned with her adult bucks right when she brought him home and they did nothing but beat him and keep him from eating, and she never kept up on his coccidia prevention. He looked terrible in the last pictures I saw of him.


----------



## glndg

Oh, I remember you telling about that now. That's so sad. Poor guy.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So much blood!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

???


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What happened?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no.. That's sad Lacie... 

I was gonna share a pic of how bad my finger was bleeding but I figured I better wrap it up before I bled out.. Or passed out.. :lol: that happened to me when I cut myself trimming my horses hooves..

I guess my hoof trimmers are sharp after all.. Galaxy is probably wondering why I trimmed one of her hooves then ran away..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, I'm wrapped and I got gloves, gotta go finish the other three hooves. Good thing it was my left hand, I can still function!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Are they kidding? Since when do Mormons show up at 7:12 on a Sunday evening?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:lol: invite them into pray then pull out the goat skulls and pentagram! :ROFL:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. I guess wrapping a gushing wound with a bandaid was stupid... I need to re evaluate this situation


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Are they kidding? Since when do Mormons show up at 7:12 on a Sunday evening?


They've done that to us before.. 8 at night pitch black out and two girls come to our door!! If your gonna come, come during the day! Lol


----------



## goathiker

That's a great idea :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Put your hand over your head, it will slow down the bleeding and let it clot.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I came in dripping blood all over the floor an asked bf for help.. Guess what he says.. "I don't know what to do" :lol: so I cleaned it best I could with my good hand and put some neosporin on it and tried to stop the bleeding while I asked him to simply cover it with a bandaid.. I guess it helped.. A little :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

Superglue!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think the bleeding stopped now, if I had superglue that would be perfect! That's how my hand got fixed last time :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And it would be really helpful since I have to take a shower and I'm pretty sure a bandaid won't stand up to water



Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I could suture it.. Then tell everyone at work tomorrow I almost cut my finger off and I can't do much :lol: it would look crazy if I sutured it! But I'm not sure I can do that with one hand.. Especially such precise tiny sutures.. I really do need some super glue..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Too bad you aren't like me, my extremities don't bleed :lol: I can cut it to the bone, pinch it back together slap a bandaid on and go about my day :ROFL: I'm an alien


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I'm not bleeding anymore.. But it was a quick deep cut.. There was no stopping, just snipped all the way through my finger.. Wrong place wrong time.. Never trim hooves by head light while slightly under the influence.. :doh:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

In fact, I sliced my finger to the bone last week.... with a running blender (don't ask why I had my hand in a runner blender) :lol: I pinched it, and put a bandaid on, took it off after an hour or so because it put itself back together


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Well I'm not bleeding anymore.. But it was a quick deep cut.. There was no stopping, just snipped all the way through my finger.. Wrong place wrong time.. Never trim hooves by head light while slightly under the influence.. :doh:


But that's my life! You're telling me I can't trim hooves at midnight while drunk anymore?! Perish the thought! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The fact that my finger is throbbing and hurts is good news to me because I think it means I didn't cut a nerve and my little index finger will be back to normal in no time!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well that's good, save permanent nerve damage for something cool like a blender :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> But that's my life! You're telling me I can't trim hooves at midnight while drunk anymore?! Perish the thought! :lol:


Lol ya, I was kinda thinking the same thing as I typed it... That's the way I do most everything so I guess loosing 1/8th of my finger is not going to stop that :lol:

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night time is my favorite time I think, everything is quiet then  And there's nobody out there to question what you're doing :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did I already ask you which of my does I should keep a buck from?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You did, but I gave you a really indecisive answer :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I like night time too, but only since the past year.. I think I should look for a night job..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I guess I'll have to see what they pop out and decide then.. :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's pretty much what I said because I like Kat's udder better, but Tempers body more :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's exactly where I'm at.. But I also like Kat's hooves, nose, and rear legs better. But overall body type I LOVE Temper!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But I also feel like it's no fair of me to judge Kat till she is in great condition.. Temper might look frumpy too if she lost 30#


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: That's like how I like Coups body and size (before she lost weight), Moons withers and feet, Biagia's udder and front end, Babettes rear legs and Clarices head :lol: 

I just go off of Kat's pic from when she's in good condition.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya but she's all posed in that pic... I go off how I see them in the pasture. Temper has such a straight level top line and nice long level rump which I am discovering is very hard to find in Nubians....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I meant the udder... :lol: I said I liked Tempers body more, but Kat's udder.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, her udder is much better.. But they were both FF so we will see what they look like his year


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wish I had 5 Temper's :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What I like about both of their udders is that they have fairly even and uniform teats. Which apparently is also hard to find in Nubians...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

I could be a brat and say "keep one from galaxy" lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> I could be a brat and say "keep one from galaxy" lol


:lol: :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol that would just be silly 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> What I like about both of their udders is that they have fairly even and uniform teats. Which apparently is also hard to find in Nubians...
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


It's hard to find?! I didn't notice :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugh... Never a dull moment around here! Just spent $123 at the vet.... Ellie did something to her eye.. I think it was the fencing on the side of my hat feeder.. Took that off... Ugh.. On the bright side, I got my syringes and needles lol


----------



## ariella42

Aww, poor girl (and poor wallet!). I'm glad she's okay.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know  poor thing.. She got some eye stuff, and some banamine for the pain and swelling... 

And gosh.. What a way to start your day! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Now what? Jeffers sent my dog bed and 1 tube of Replamin but not the gun. It must be with the other tube of Replimin that was sent later. Guinen needs the minerals though...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Will a caulking gun work?


----------



## goathiker

The round part is too big :lol: Oh well, the rest should be here tomorrow. I think I'm going to go give her a half dose of Bo.Se anyway. This is only 60 ppm of Selenium and my minerals are 165 ppm. I don't think it's going to help with that to much.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Doesn't seem like it would be cost effective if you have to dose them several times the first week and every 1-2 weeks after that. :chin:


----------



## goathiker

I'm only going to use it for the 3 does. It will cost me $4 a month.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Aaaaawww, poor Ellie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's crazy how swollen it got!! She was a very good girl about it all though  hopefully it stays that way when we put the stuff in her eye twice a day for a week lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She'll be fine, I've had goats rip their lower eyelid almost off before, and I didn't do anything special for them, it healed fine on it's own.


----------



## goathiker

She'll fight when it feels better, that's a good thing. I'm sure she'll heal up quick.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah.. I figured as much Jill lol! 

I'm sure it will heal up quick


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Poor Ellie! At eye is huge! I hope it's better soon!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Sether55

Does anyone know how to fill out the DHIR Enrollment Form? I'm losing it!! It's too complicated.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know!! It's was real hot and so red this morning... Ugh.. I don't do eyes... They gross me out.. Now that it's cleaned up and looking better it's not too bad lol! 
I'm hoping it heals up quick.. I'm sure it will... At least the swelling quickly would be nice... 

Off to be for me.. Night y'all..


Sorry, I don't know how to fill that form out.. Truth be told, I've never even looked at it...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Good grief! I almost chopped of my index finger last night and tonight Kat smashed my ring finger into the mineral feeder... Right on the knuckle!  so that settles it, my next doe will be a kid so I can properly imprint her like Galaxy.. I can't stand these ill mannered does!


So anyway, I cleaned that teat and now there are several bumps.. Just on the one side.. I applied neosporin and did the same to Galaxy even though she has no bumps, just the weird crust.. Are you here Lacie? Any thoughts? I didn't get a new pic cuz my finger is kinda throbbing and I'm a little fed up with that goat right now.. That shhhhhh doesn't fly around here..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Did you smack her good?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Umm... I punched that crazy ill mannered nut job right in the big muscle of her neck.... I have a bad temper when I feel pain and my pain tolerance is very high so it takes a lot to get me to snap but I did.. So yes.. I punched her hard.. I'm sure it was not harder than temper Rams her but she immediately knew what happened and took her little hoity toity panties out of their bunch and relaxed and let me finish what I was doing....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

... Sorry, finger is swelling so that was a bit of a rant....


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did you see the pix of her bump Jill?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

No I didn't, and they need treated like goats when they act like butts.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So now there are 8 or so of those bumps all around that one teat..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They are like small horses... I used to practice natural horsemanship and now I'm thinking I have been treating these gals like dogs, maybe I should be treating them like horses instead.. Idk, maybe a combination of the two.. I didn't realize goats could kick so hard 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

At least my finger is numb now so I'm calm 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Looks like she has a staff infection.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How do I fix it?? It's gross and spreading.. And how did she get it?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey.. You can't just say that then leave.... :mecry:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

You're a vet tech, geeze, it's in the ground and all around. You treat inside with Tomorrow and outside with mild chloryhexidine wash.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I'm a small animal vet tech and I have only ever seen one case of staph... So I have to get tomorrow in her even though she has it only on the outside? And is beta done as good as chlorhex?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, I second the staph infection, since it's spreading now. Betadine is iodine, chlorhex is different, I've never really had a problem with it on my does, only a couple times. I think today or tomorrow is also useful to dab on it? Jill, correct me if I'm wrong... because I would like to know the answer to that for a personal problem as well... :lol: I have an abscess on my "chest" TMI I know, but it hurts and it's gross :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Also, they may need more copper, seems like they are more likely to get staph if they are copper def.


----------



## goathiker

It is very useful to dab on, I use it when my belly button piercing gets sore (ha TMI back at you).
In the case of the goat however, I would dry cow her to keep the infection from crawling up.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol! Good to know, now maybe I won't die from it :lol: Though I have wondered since it showed up if I picked up that stupid abscess disease from an auction or something, that'd be my luck!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> In the case of the goat however, I would dry cow her to keep the infection from crawling up.


Ok.. Sorry, but what does that mean?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So no injectable antibiotics? I think if I try to infuse something into her little teat I will lose the rest of my hand... Or she will lose her leg... Something bad will come of it..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The only time I ever saw staph on an animals skin it was a disgusting bull dog and it did not look anything like this..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's more of a staph dermatitis.
Tomorrow is what they call a dry cow infusion because you typically use it when they are dry. You get the tubes of Tomorrow and, well, infuse  You gently work it up the teat and massage it in really well.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ha ha! Oh boy that will be fun! There is no alternative? Like INJECTABLE ANTIBIOTICS?? Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Cuz I really don't want to put anything into her udder if I don't have to... It's hard enough to just clean the teat..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

As far as I know, that is the only way to prevent it from causing mastitis problems. Because with the mastitis they get when milking, udder infusions are the only thing to treat it, injections don't help. Like uterine infections, the only way to clear them is with flushes. 
I'd wait for Jill on that one though, I've only dealt with mastitis maybe 3 times at most, and the staph I've dealt with was only in milking does.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Its waaaaaaaaaaaaay too cold here :snow:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Cold in Texas too. Hate it. Lol 
Glad I don't have to put up with the snow like y'all. I'm a wimp when it comes to the cold.


----------



## sassykat6181

I had a friends does here last summer and I noticed staph on one while milking. I wiped her down with my baby wipes and sprayed it with FightBac. It cleared up within a week


----------



## sassykat6181

It's 15 here with a real feel of -1
Time to bundle up and go feed 
Thank goodness for heated water buckets


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ellie's eye is looking better a bit today!


----------



## ariella42

That's great!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep! I think it will heal quicker then I thought  it was just so swollen!


----------



## goathiker

Guinen was feeling so down, not really sick but, laying down a lot and just not quite right. I gave her the first dose of Replamin yesterday and she is up and full of energy today. She ate 3 pounds of Chaffe Hay this morning.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds like it's great stuff!!


----------



## goathiker

It seems to be what she needed anyway. I should be able to get pictures today. The sun came back out.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's great Jill! Hopefully she has an easy kidding this year. 

Skyla, glad her eye is doing better.


----------



## ariella42

Jill, I have a question about selenium deficiency vs. toxicity. Over the weekend, I gave my doe copper bolus and a dose of selenium/vit e paste. Today, I went out and her tail looked very bent, like in some photos you posted a while ago of selenium deficiency. I know toxicity and deficiency have basically the same symptoms. Is there a chance she's actually getting too much? This was the first time we've given her the paste. Otherwise, she gets loose minerals and copper. We're in a deficient area, but I don't know where our hay comes from since few people around here grow anything that's not a fescue mix.


----------



## goathiker

It should just be her body balancing it's self. The selenium releases some of the copper from the liver stores and the bolus builds them back up. In selenium over dose the hooves shed off. Everything should be back to good levels in a couple weeks.


----------



## ariella42

Thank you! I was getting worried.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well apparently my "head butt" to the side of Kat's neck was about all she needed to make her realize that she's not allowed to be a brat! Yay! And my finger is barely bruised! Even thought I almost thought it was broken yesterday :lol: only for a second though


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just got called a goat snob :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok so about everyone being gone all the time.... I'm so not ok with this 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

:lol: Well, you weren't here a little while ago were you. I can't stay on long, but Hi Dee! And why were you called a goat snob?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi! Someone tagged me in a photo of a goat for sale which was the same one that Lacie showed me a while ago and I told this lady the same hing I told Lacie.. I said " that looks like an ugly Temper".. And she called me a goat snob.. :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Hi! Someone tagged me in a photo of a goat for sale which was the same one that Lacie showed me a while ago and I told this lady the same hing I told Lacie.. I said " that looks like an ugly Temper".. And she called me a goat snob.. :lol:
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


you know what you like. lucky for you, its your goat that you like. :lovey:  I thought it was going to be about liking Nubians over others or something.


----------



## glndg

Did you use lutalyse to induce/synchronize heat? It's supposed to be IM, but I've seen some places where it is used sub-q in other animals. In Canada, it is labeled for sub-q, but that was either cattle or horses.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No, I have never used lute.. My goats aren't in heat at the same time either lol but it's good cuz I didn't want kids at the same time


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

I'm working from home today because we were expecting icy roads (that didn't really happen), and I needed to spend some time studying for the WV bar anyway. So today, I've fed the goats, done a handful of work-related things, played with the goats, done a few more work-related things, read a goat magazine, looked up an address for work, and briefly opened the first page of my bar review book before putting it back down. I need some motivation! Will someone send some my way? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ haha! Sounds like me when I'm home alone with 100 million things to do! :lol:


----------



## ariella42

It's the curse of ADHD and procrastination :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah lol!!

Ellie is looking great today!!


----------



## ariella42

She is looking much better!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She is! Still a bit swollen, and runny as you can see, but looks great!


----------



## ariella42

Well I got several practice problems done finally. I decided to reward myself by making a batch of soap. Sadly the oils seized as soon as the lye/milk hit it, so my swirls were not to be. I did do two layers though and the FO (cedar and saffron) smells really nice, so hopefully it will turn out okay


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I need to buy some more lye cause I want to make some soap real bad like!! I'm pondering doing some chocolate scented for Easter  i have little egg shaped molds too 
I also have peppermint EO I want to use too... I think I may break it into three batches and do a plain, a peppermint, and a chocolate


----------



## ariella42

Those all sound like yummy scents for Easter


----------



## Greybird

None of my other friends will understand why this is such a catastrope so I'm going to jump in here and do some venting for a moment: 

Aaaarrrgh!!! (Repeat several times)
*sigh* This is what just happened:

Since it isn't raining, I decided to wander down to the bottom of my property and start the process of fixing a small gap underneath where my fence goes over a ravine. It's only a journey of about 350 feet to get there, but it's a steep slope and it's tough going, trying to find a trail through the brush and not to trip over the fallen limbs or to get branches in my eyes. (I have a gift for doing that.)

Thankfully, I had the foresight to pen the goats up in their baby pen before I started. They always follow me, I didn't want their "help", and I definitely didn't want to show them any weak spots in the fence. 
I finally got down to the bottom of the property ...

... and discovered that one of my biggest maple trees has dropped one of its main trunks and totally smashed about 40 feet of my fence! The only good thing I can say is that it had the decency to miss the key wooden posts and only take out some T-posts and the woven wire.
But still, it's a HUGE tree trunk and I have no idea how I'm going to move it. I'm scared silly of chainsaws, and I know that's what it's going to take.
Not only that, but I think the wire part of the fence is too damaged to salvage so I'm going to have to somehow drag a good sized roll of sheep/goat fence down there and re-stretch it. 
Maybe I should start a betting pool for how many times the wire's going to snag on branches and stumps, etc before I get it to where it needs to be. That might make the chore a little bit less aggravating, because I'm really dreading it. 
(As I would warn my husband, "Stand back! There are going to be some WORDS!")

And, in the meantime .... there are goats. 
They have never bothered to venture all the way down to the bottom of the property by themselves, so I'm sure that they have no clue that it's wide open if they want to escape. In fact, they're spoiled homebodies and since the browse is mostly dormant they rarely get out of sight of the house. 

But, according to Murphy's law, that's all about to change.
I'm not having a very good day.
(Thanks for listening.)


----------



## goathiker

Cut an 8 foot section of cattle panel, take it down there, with plenty of cursing along with a hack saw. Cut the fence on both sides of the trunk where it crosses the fence line. Cut the shape of said trunk out of the cattle panel. attach to new posts. Restretch fence and put tension bends back in it. Put 4 long fence posts inside the fence on either side of tree trunk about 4 feet in. Bring other half of cattle panel, more cussing, put over the trunk like a lid. wire to standing panel and support posts. That way if they walk down the trunk, they can't jump out.


----------



## ariella42

Aww, that's sucks, Nancy! Do you know anyone who uses wood heat? My parents offered cut and carry wood to anyone who wanted to come clean up some fallen trees on their property a few winters ago, and it was gone FAST! I hope none of your goats get adventurous before it's fixed.


----------



## Trickyroo

Leave it to Jill 
Sorry about the fence . Jill has a good idea there for you though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Jill, what do you think of this?








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It looks good for your girls. Mine would want a bit more fat but, yours don't need it :razz:


----------



## Greybird

Actually, I know quite a few people who use wood heat. It's good maple and I would give it away for free, but it would be a BRUTAL task to get it back up to the road. It might be worth it to someone with a young back and a lot of spare time, but we're talking about a tree trunk that's maybe 50 feet long and about 24 inches in diameter at the base.
Even the cut up rounds would be almost too heavy to lift and it would be almost impossible to get a log splitter down there. I suspect the fallen tree will end up being a goat toy when they discover it.
Thankfully, the main part which is on top of the fence is smaller than the base ... maybe only 10 inches across or so? (under the moss) It's hard to say. There are also quite a few smaller side limbs laying on the fence, but I'm thinking I can cut them with my pruning saw. My arm muscles wimp out at the thought of cutting anything much over 6 inches, but my hand saw could take care of all but the one biggest part, at least in theory.
I have some friends with chainsaws and I'm hoping one of them will be willing to hike down there with me and do some slicing and dicing.

Funny, but the little gap that I originally meant to fix seems like a non-issue at the moment. The blackberry vines have already closed it off - probably as well as I could have done.

Jill's idea about stock panels is a good one. I have wanted some of those for a long time and they would definitely be easier to thread through the brush than a roll of sheep/goat fence.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> It looks good for your girls. Mine would want a bit more fat but, yours don't need it :razz:


What about Kat? Lol! But I noticed corn is the first ingredient.. Do you think that's ok? I don't feed them any corn right now.. Or barely any of its mixed in calf manna or something?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Greybird said:


> Actually, I know quite a few people who use wood heat. It's good maple and I would give it away for free, but it would be a BRUTAL task to get it back up to the road. It might be worth it to someone with a young back and a lot of spare time, but we're talking about a tree trunk that's maybe 50 feet long and about 24 inches in diameter at the base.
> Even the cut up rounds would be almost too heavy to lift and it would be almost impossible to get a log splitter down there. I suspect the fallen tree will end up being a goat toy when they discover it.
> Thankfully, the main part which is on top of the fence is smaller than the base ... maybe only 10 inches across or so? (under the moss) It's hard to say. There are also quite a few smaller side limbs laying on the fence, but I'm thinking I can cut them with my pruning saw. My arm muscles wimp out at the thought of cutting anything much over 6 inches, but my hand saw could take care of all but the one biggest part, at least in theory.
> I have some friends with chainsaws and I'm hoping one of them will be willing to hike down there with me and do some slicing and dicing.
> 
> Funny, but the little gap that I originally meant to fix seems like a non-issue at the moment. The blackberry vines have already closed it off - probably as well as I could have done.
> 
> Jill's idea about stock panels is a good one. I have wanted some of those for a long time and they would definitely be easier to thread through the brush than a roll of sheep/goat fence.


That sounds like that tree isn't going any where any time soon.. I say the goats have a new toy! My boys would love if I got them a toy that big! :lol: I hope you are able to get e fence together soon..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Jill, Lacie, anyone ---do you know if lutalyse works sub-q? It s been many years since I have done IM.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

All hormones are supposed to be given IM, there have been several people on here who followed the vets words of wisdom and used it SQ and it didn't work. I always do IM. 
Sorry I haven't been on much the past few days, kinda been in a funk lately.


----------



## goathiker

Yep, all hormones go IM


----------



## glndg

Okay, thanks. Vet said IM, but I saw somewhere that in Canada it was labeled sub-q and this article mentions both. 
http://www.drugs.com/vet/lutalyse-sterile-solution.html

Lacie, did you get something for the abscess? Is that affecting you? Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just found a pic of Kat from June and she looks so round.. I got her in October... She lost so much weight so quickly...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks, Vicki. The abscess is healing up, so I'm ok as far as that goes. Its more of a mental funk I'm in at the moment. It comes and goes, especially in the winter. Just bouncing back and forth between extreme moods. This is either day 3 or 4 if it, it should be going away soon.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

June^








October^








A few days ago. ^ She's getting there! Can't wait till she's pretty again lol!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Thanks, Vicki. The abscess is healing up, so I'm ok as far as that goes. Its more of a mental funk I'm in at the moment. It comes and goes, especially in the winter. Just bouncing back and forth between extreme moods. This is either day 3 or 4 if it, it should be going away soon.


Ouch... An abscess? Glad it's doing better...

I kinda get into a funk around winter time too.. I think it happens to a lot of people. I would be depressed all the time if I loves somewhere colder :lol: we're so spoiled here!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, I mentioned it the other day, it was about the size of a nickel maybe, on my "chest". Not fun by any means!
My emotional episodes are more so because I'm just a _little _ unstable upstairs, but I refuse to take meds  it's just worse in the winter. Today is better, I don't feel like I hate everyone around me, or getting rid of everything, just a little depressed currently.


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Thanks, Vicki. The abscess is healing up, so I'm ok as far as that goes. Its more of a mental funk I'm in at the moment. It comes and goes, especially in the winter. Just bouncing back and forth between extreme moods. This is either day 3 or 4 if it, it should be going away soon.


Good the abscess is going away-- one less thing to worry about.

I agree with Dee -- it's pretty common for people to feel down in the winter. I don't think it's the cold so much as it is reduced hours of light. But good news! Daylight hours are getting longer every day! Do you think more daylight makes you feel better?

(A really cool app for iPhones or iPads is Star Walk. There is probably something similar for other devices. It shows the stages of the moon, day length, when the sun and moon rise and set etc., constellations, a calendar of sky events and more.)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Daylight definitely helps me, I'll spend the entire day outside from 6am to 11pm in the summer sometimes. Extra vitamin d helps in the winter. I'm feeling a bit better right now, had dinner and winding down watching tv.


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> View attachment 85501
> 
> June^
> 
> View attachment 85502
> 
> October^
> 
> View attachment 85503
> 
> A few days ago. ^ She's getting there! Can't wait till she's pretty again lol!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


She's looking much better, Dee. She's getting there!


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> View attachment 85501
> 
> June^
> 
> View attachment 85502
> 
> October^
> 
> View attachment 85503
> 
> A few days ago. ^ She's getting there! Can't wait till she's pretty again lol!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


The picture from October is depressing  She is looking quite a bit better though


----------



## goathiker

At Petco you can UV D bulbs for a regular light socket in the reptile stuff. Put one in your bathroom and one where you change your clothes. It helps a bunch.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> The picture from October is depressing  She is looking quite a bit better though


I think this one is more depressing.. Taken that same day in October..







So when I get sad thinking she's too thin I just look at this.. She was 120#

She is over 150# today according to tape measure. So she's still gaining a little but very slowly..

Temper on the other hand is still gaining well... She's over 190# now but how do I tell a pregnant goat not to eat??

And Galaxy seems to be fluxuating?? She's down to 110 now. But still not thin lol

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's too depressing to look at 
How old is Kat again?


----------



## glndg

She looks so very thin in that last pic. It's harder to build somethings up than to knock them down -- goats too. I noticed in one of the first pics you posted tonight, you played around with the photo app. Looks good.:grin:
I especially like the cat walking out of the frame.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kat will be three this year.

Thanx Vicki, yes I have been playing around with that app! It's very time consuming though to cut her out completely!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh and her udder is doing well! There are no new bumps and the old ones seem to be drying up and crusting over. I hope that is a good sign lol! I have just been washing her twice a day with chlorhexadine (diluted) poor girl, she hates it


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Am I allowed to post this here?

I want this buck!! And all his little babies!!








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I don't :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I do!! And I want to snuggle with him! I really like his color pattern too!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well he lives near you.... Of course you do t want him.. Nobody ever wants what's easy lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I wouldn't take him if he was driven to my front door and given to me :razz:


----------



## goathiker

Not going play huh? 

I wouldn't take him because his legs are too short and you'd never get a saddle to fit over those shoulders right. 

Sure, complain last night and leave tonight :razz: I need to go to bed anyway. 4:00 comes early.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry.. I started talking to a lady in Washington about her gorgeous goats that I want! Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't think his legs are short, I think is body is just nice and long! Lol but yes your right, he wouldn't be a good pack goat :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And my internet is being stupid again...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I'm watching Little Man, it's so funny. Hey, have you seen Neverlake yet? Awesome movie.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No, I haven't heard of either. Of those movies :lol:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So the feed store just called, they want to sponsor my sisters 4-H club! They are really awesome down there! 
While he was in the phone my mom asked him when he was hiring :lol: he said sorry he kinda jumped the gun a bit, but when he saw me he wanted to be sure he talked to me, said he would be calling the end of January


----------



## sassykat6181

Great news!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep!! Pretty exciting all the way around


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: :slapfloor: :ROFL: I just had the laugh of a lifetime :lol:
There's been this girl and her friends that keep stopping in front of my gate making the dogs bark (keep in mind, most are kenneled, the only ones I let run around is Roo, and a Chihuahua and they are obviously under 30lbs), but every day 1-2 times a day, they'll stop in front of the gate and rattle it, whistle, just do something to make them all bark, kenneled and un-kenneled they get them all barking, and quite frankly I was getting ready to beat their faces in. Just every time they see one of us come out of the house, they run off. 
But TODAY, I had my stud and bigger female out while I cleaned their kennels, and they stopped by while they were out, and those two went tearing off down the driveway, hackles up, growling barking teeth bared, trying to climb up the gate to get her. The look on their faces! Priceless! :ROFL: That made my day, I was laughing until I cried, I almost couldn't stand up :ROFL: 
The stud just turned 1 in September, and he weighed 72lbs today, so he's huge as far as Heelers go, and the female is close to 60lbs, so quite bigger than a Chihuahua and my little Roo


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh my goodness Lacie, that just made my day :slapfloor: I love when people get whats coming for them.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

How should I go about finding Japans weight when he is bigger than the weight tape???


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You can get a cloth tape, or a cow tape that has the inches marked on it. Then take his heart girth in inches and use the charts to get an estimate of his weight.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lacie, you should have had your video camera out :lol:
That's hilarious :slapfloor:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Thanks Lacie


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> Lacie, you should have had your video camera out :lol:
> That's hilarious :slapfloor:


I wonder if they'll ever stop and do it again :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: :slapfloor: :ROFL: I just had the laugh of a lifetime :lol:
> There's been this girl and her friends that keep stopping in front of my gate making the dogs bark (keep in mind, most are kenneled, the only ones I let run around is Roo, and a Chihuahua and they are obviously under 30lbs), but every day 1-2 times a day, they'll stop in front of the gate and rattle it, whistle, just do something to make them all bark, kenneled and un-kenneled they get them all barking, and quite frankly I was getting ready to beat their faces in. Just every time they see one of us come out of the house, they run off.
> But TODAY, I had my stud and bigger female out while I cleaned their kennels, and they stopped by while they were out, and those two went tearing off down the driveway, hackles up, growling barking teeth bared, trying to climb up the gate to get her. The look on their faces! Priceless! :ROFL: That made my day, I was laughing until I cried, I almost couldn't stand up :ROFL:
> The stud just turned 1 in September, and he weighed 72lbs today, so he's huge as far as Heelers go, and the female is close to 60lbs, so quite bigger than a Chihuahua and my little Roo


:ROFL: oh I wish I could have seen that! Your stud is a beast! 72#!?!?!?!?!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My sister finally brought my scale back and everyone is a lot heavier than I had previously though :lol: He's always been a big pup, and he has some thick bones, and tons of muscle. He's a beefy boy, his head is getting broader and getting that blocky look I love  He's turning out quite nicely I think. He's only sired 2 litters so far, but I've been pleased with what I've seen. 
I also really do think he is a grandson to my old stud I had, Patch. He was 70lbs, but shorter and built like a brick house, and his pups grew really fast. His favorite thing to do was carry rocks bigger than his head, and swing off the bulls tail :lol: We were always cussing him out for leaving rocks in the walkways because we always tripped on them :ROFL: It's only funny looking back on it though!


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol:


----------



## goathiker

And light blue would be Herons? :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: love it!


----------



## sassykat6181

No....smurfs!!!


----------



## goathiker

Ew, who would want to smurf a Smurf and then smurf him?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Run little Seabiscuit ! Run! :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh! :ROFL: :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Meanwhile…:lol:


----------



## goathiker

And back home


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> Run little Seabiscuit ! Run! :ROFL:


Sheesh... I didn't know a horse could get that fat..... Is that photo shopped?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, I want a blocky headed blue boy!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I want... More goats....


----------



## margaret

I have the same problem.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! I have been looking to make a reservation on a nice doeling!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42

I think most of us have that problem :lol:

I have reservations on a milk doe and a doeling in the spring, and I'm still looking for more (if only my boss would subsidize my goat habit  )


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The one in the middle is the one I'm thinking about

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181

I might just eat this entire box of chocolates by myself!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need breakfast... But first I need to get out of bed :lol: and feed the goats...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Where the heck is Lindsey when I need her to look at pix? Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00

I like her Dee.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! WAIT...Emma likes a Nubian? :shock:


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah I like the udder on the one on the middle the best.

Well, CAE testing will have to wait until next week... woke up to no power :lol: guess they meant what they said about paying it or they'll shut it off  I thought for sure they were bluffing! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:lol: oh you just reminded me I was supposed to draw blood today! Just have to double check my book and make sure Kat has been at least 30 days


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Lacie, Obsidians poo was clumpy this morning... He was all better and back to normal then today I see what I have heard refered to as "grenades"..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Mine have been doing that off and on too, I think the weather is a little stressful to them. It's been in the 60's in the day but mid 30's at night. And its a bit rainy today. Their lids look fine, and they were all wormed in October so they should still be good. 
One of the boers has full blown water diarrhea a few days ago. That came out of nowhere, but she's fine again.

ETA: Does he still get grain? If he does he might just be eating mostly grain and not enough hay.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He doesn't get grain any more. But I did give him half cup of oats last night and let him out to snack on some grass..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It might be the grass then. Fresh grass is a natural laxative.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Isn't it kind of a buck thing to get the darker collar around the shoulders? Temper is getting a darkness around her shoulders... Like a buck but not furry... I think there is a buck growing inside her messing with her hormones lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

A lot of wild goat marked does get darker pigment around their shoulders. 

Guinen's waddling :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And good thing I checked my book.. I thought for sure it had been 30 days since I bred Kat but not quite... I'll have to send the tests next week


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> A lot of wild goat marked does get darker pigment around their shoulders.
> 
> Guinen's waddling :lol:


I have been silently following her thread waiting for kid pix!!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Moon has until March 7th :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

She's got to be carry, like, octuplets or something, that's insane!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Moon has until March 7th :lol:


What the!? :shock:

How many does she have in there!? :lol:


----------



## goathiker

She has a 500 gallon rumen. Lacie's goats look like that when they're not pregnant :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Jill guessed it! :lol: At most she'll have twins, average sized ones at that :lol: when I get on my computer I'll post what she looked like a week after kidding, looked exactly the same as that picture :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I honestly think she only saves a football sized space for kids so she can eat the same amount as always. Because two of her newborns wadded up aren't much bigger than a football :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I was taking goat selfies! I bet hall can guess how I smell now...








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Didn't know you had green eyes. Cool


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, Dee, that reminds me, when I get my next check (probably next week or the week after), I'll send your soap! Takes the buck smell right off! :lol:


----------



## Greybird

You guys are nuts! Goat selfies?? :lovey: LOL!!!

Here's a photo of my poor squashed fence that I was complaining about a couple of days ago. 

Oy .... I have my work cut out for me. It just makes me feel defeated. I worked so hard to make it nice and straight and to stretch it tight. Getting the whole perimeter done was a 2 year job for me and I'm starting to think that it's never going to end.
Bah!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Geez, I can't even see the fence!


----------



## goathiker

Lacie's..not *sending* me any soap *sniff* *sniff*

Is it wet enough to burn a bunch of that Nancy?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Did you want some Jill? What scents do you like? 
I still haven't made the melon one, or the mens one yet, both smell fantastic though, I can't wait to make them, just out of oil and lye at the moment.


----------



## goathiker

Melon is neat, I like anise, pine, musk, I'm weird "lol"


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wait a second... I have enough lye and oil to make 1 bar of soap... hmmm, what will it be :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, then I think you'd really like the mens one, it's more of a mens scent I think anyway, but most of the women around here think it smells really good too. 
I'll let you know when I get that one made, and I'll send you some  And a couple others, and maybe some of the melon one if I can part with it :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I was thinking about making essential oil from Skunk Cabbage for joke soap :lol: Want some oil?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ew! :lol: No thank you :lol: But if you want to make some with it, by all means


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

ewww- I have new goaties/just not babies yet.


----------



## goathiker

I've still got to get my lye right. It's not strong enough yet and just makes foam :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, you're doing it the hard way! For $10 you can save the trouble and have soap in a couple minutes :lol: 

I think my great grandma boiled the water to make it more concentrated, can't remember, HOWEVER if you drop an egg in it and it sinks, it's not ready, but if it floats, it's good to use.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I casually just pulled an icicle off the roof, came in the house, and began eating it. I may be weird :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How much do you sell soap for Lacie? I still haven't gotten brave enough to try scents...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I haven't sold any yet :lol: I was thinking $4 a bar... :chin:

And brave up! :lol: The very first batch of soap I made, a thousand years ago, I dove right in with scents and water discounts, superfatting, etc, never had a batch go wrong.... knock on wood!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:
The Mellon stuff sounds good! 

I have a chocolate scent, and peppermint EO I want to try but I'm scared to mess it up! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well hey, I'm a chicken!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Got my birthday gift from my friend today


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Does yours lather right away? I had one complaint that it didn't lather instantly, it took a few seconds to work it up to a thick lather, and it wasn't bubbly enough for them  I prefer a thick, rich lather opposed to the bubbly ones, so that's why I made it less bubbly... my sister's a brat :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What the heck! You guys get signs and stuff for presents, most I usually get is sweets :lol:

Looks good, other than those long skinny goat feet :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: :ROFL: It lathers fairly well I think, and quickly I guess.. Never really paid attention to it...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> What the heck! You guys get signs and stuff for presents, most I usually get is sweets :lol:
> 
> Looks good, other than those long skinny goat feet :lol:


Hehe!!  she wuves me 

Haha!! I like them


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, and when you brave up and make the chocolate one, I want it to look like this  Then send me one :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HA! That's funny Lacie!! Real funny! 
I do want to make fancy soaps one day though


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Fine, I'll make it  Just send me a round mold :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't have a round mold :lol: use a pie dish!


----------



## goathiker

I always heard that if it lathers too quick and foamy, it dries your skin really bad.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh, make me do more work! :lol: In all reality, I don't want a chocolate scented soap bar :lol: I'll smell like I just ate a bin of it :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> I always heard that if it lathers too quick and foamy, it dries your skin really bad.


I'll have to look into it. Mine is a thick lather with not a whole lot of bubbles, more like a cream lather.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why are y'all here when I'm not????


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well you left as soon as I came back :lol: And I wasn't really my normal self prior to this time, but I'm back now! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, that's what you want. If it lathers like Irish Spring, it dries. There's always the fact that if you are too dirty and oily, soap just won't lather the first time. :lol:


----------



## goathiker

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Why are y'all here when I'm not????
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Um, says the queen of leaving as soon as I get on


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

This is true, maybe I should ask her what she was doing before using it :lol: How dirty were you? :lol:

Yeah, Dee, you leave all...the....time! :lol: Sorry, I had to, you leave abruptly like me :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

See, you did it again, you left! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg! I think I found a worm!!







I swear it was moving then I ran over here to get my iPad too get a pic not its not moving... Is this a worm??

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. It's small but that white thing in the middle of the poo has a clear thing that looks like a tiny baby earth worm... 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The boy goats are running loose right now cuz I grabbed the turd and ran out the gate.....

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm gonna go catch them... Brb


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Pin worm, he also has Tapes.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Glad Jill has good eyes! I can't hardly see a thing.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How do you know he has tapes?? How do I treat both? Do I need to treat all the goats? Or just him and Eddie? Or just him?

I'm kinda with you Lacie.. I can't believe I saw the thing.. I wouldn't have if it weren't moving..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

He's throwing off the pins himself or you wouldn't have seen it. The tapes are the little 3 cornered white things. Panacure/Safeguard treat both.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't see 3 cornered white things? Just the long thing.. Is this something that requires 3-5 days of panacur?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The little itty bitty teeny tiny white flecks are the tapes, unless I'm seeing what isn't there...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The first and second pic are of the same worm


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

4x the horse dose, 3 days.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> The first and second pic are of the same worm


The tape worm isn't the long worm, if you look real close, there are tiny white flecks throughout.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

There's no tiny white specks, that's reflection cuz this poo just came out so its wet... 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

These are just reflection?


----------



## goathiker

Neither is of any consequence in a well grown goat anyway...I'd bet the farm that YOU have have pins and tapes as well :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm going to the vet tomorrow to get cysterellion (praying they have it)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes, those are all reflections. The poo was totally clean except that little worm


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pfft, I've wormed myself many times before  Mostly because I was curious of the flavor :lol: The zimectrin gold makes my mouth go numb though.. I think I'm allergic to something in it :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

littlegoatgirl said:


> I'm going to the vet tomorrow to get cysterellion (praying they have it)


They should, if not, Factrel is the same thing.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Neither is of any consequence in a well grown goat anyway...I'd bet the farm that YOU have have pins and tapes as well :lol:


So I shouldn't treat him? Should I treat me?? Lol!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Pfft, I've wormed myself many times before  Mostly because I was curious of the flavor :lol: The zimectrin gold makes my mouth go numb though.. I think I'm allergic to something in it :lol:


Lol! What did it taste like?

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Can't really pin a flavor to it, but it's very warm and tingly, like it heats up in your mouth, and it makes my mouth go numb


----------



## goathiker

Is he sick? Are you sick? He has sticky poo because he's throwing off worms. He'll never be clean unless you keep him in a containment unit. Let his body do what it's meant to.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> They should, if not, Factrel is the same thing.


Cool thanks!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Is he sick? Are you sick? He has sticky poo because he's throwing off worms. He'll never be clean unless you keep him in a containment unit. Let his body do what it's meant to.


Well his poo is less formed than it was this morning.. And he did have that episode last week.

And I had diarrhea twice today :lol: great.. I have worms..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

Rules of goat keeping, Never...
poke yourself with a Soremouth vaccine
get Ivomec Plus in your eye
taste Albon
straddle a horned goats neck to drench him
fall asleep with your wether while he eats your hair


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The beer will kill my worms right?

Those are good rules Jill!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What exactly is sore mouth? Obsidian has scabs on both sides of his mouth at the creases of his lips.. He also has scabs on his nostrils.. I thought it was a burger and tried to pick it off but it was a scab.. It bled.. I got a pic of the nose but not the lips cuz u actually have to open his mouth to see those..







It's the light brown stuff around the corner of his nostril.. I thought it was a dirt bugger..

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

It's a mild case, it will run it's course. Most goats get it. We used to use live vaccine to make sure they got it when we wanted them to. Once they've had it, they normally never get it again.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

To add to the list, for the love of God, don't touch random goats, they might have CL... then you'll end up like me :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wait, that pic is from today? Where the heck is his beard?! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! Yup today.... No beard 9 months old...


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok so he doesn't need anything? Yay!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did y'all know chickens eat styrofoam.......















Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Love my stinky boy!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh yes, all poultry will eat styrofoam, so will cows :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh.. Are pin worms contagious to horses?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think I have been so aloof lately because my notifications don't work... I'm gonna try to delete the app and reinstall it..


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Have you tried going on your settings Dee?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya I tried.. It says my notifications are set up...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, but I did it.. Someone do something ad see if my notification tells me about it!


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, pin worms are cool. They crawl around at night :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Didn't work


----------



## goathiker

I don't get a notification if someone replies to a thread, never have. I have to refresh or push new posts.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I used to... Only from the app.. Not from the website


----------



## goathiker

Yep, welcome to computers :lol: you only get notifications for likes and messages.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Idk.. It stopped working before I got my new iPad..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So who wants to help me decide which goat to reserve?? I have it narrowed down to 3


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'll help you choose.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok give me a sec I'm gonna post their pix and stuff..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats




----------



## HappyCaliGoats




----------



## HappyCaliGoats




----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok Lacie.. Which one would be the best for my little herd?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well it would be a kit from them... But that would have been too much for me to post the planned breedings :lol: unless you really want them..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok here :lol:


----------



## goathiker

#1...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I vote for Andi being the better doe, she has the best appraisal, better udder, good amount of power (there are flaws though), but I can actually SEE the sagging rear attachments on that last doe.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You like Tia? She's pretty! What do you like best about her?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow! I'm surprised and glad I asked you guys cuz.. I was gonna pick #3 lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Andi has the best appraisal numbers but also the shortest steepest rump.. And, is there such thing as too much brisket?? Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, my two comments on her were the rump and brisket :lol: I think the kids would have a more toned down brisket, so to say, and the rump should improve if they used a buck worth anything. I hate that they don't really have udder pics, because Melody also looks like a nice doe, but her udder score wasn't very good, said she had loose attachments too...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, just to cover my bases.. What about Mel?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yeah, my two comments on her were the rump and brisket :lol: I think the kids would have a more toned down brisket, so to say, and the rump should improve if they used a buck worth anything. I hate that they don't really have udder pics, because Melody also looks like a nice doe, but her udder score wasn't very good, said she had loose attachments too...


Melody was the one I showed u the udder before and you liked it..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill? Where did you go? I want to hear what you like about tia


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh! Well, weird, they must have had a crappy appraiser or something, because she has really good attachments. In this case, I would get a kid from her... good rear legs on her, and better consistency in the dam line too.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. So now what if I tell you one of these does is a G6S carrier... Would that change your decision?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, I'd definitely go with a kid from Melody. Much nicer looking dam than the rest, nicer udder, and she has a more "put together" looking body, to me anyways. And she has her title, so that's always a plus


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Which one is the carrier?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So now that you have said your opinions I will tell you what my choices were before I got your input.
1: Mel
2: Style
3: Andi/ Tia... I couldn't choose..

That why I needed help! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I can't tell you who the carrier is.. I want to know if that will affect your decision first.. My list was not affected by the carrier


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If those were the only 4 does, I'd put them in order like this; Melody, Andi, Tia (she looks gawky to me), Style (for the sole reason of the sagging udder, like her body, but can't get past the udder)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And if you knew one of them was a carrier would that change things for you?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Where the heck did Jill go? :lol: she gave a one word answer and that was it..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It would most likely change my decision, considering what it causes... now after all that, you're going to tell me it's Melody, aren't you? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm going to tell you that the breeder said if I pick a kid from the carrier she will test her and if the kid is a carrier I can choose to keep her or take my second choice.. 
Would you take a kid from a carrier if she was tested normal?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But I haven't even told her my first or second choice yet..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, 25% of Nubians are carriers for it... 1 in 16 kids from random matings pop up with the carrier gene, and it's something like 1 in 64 kids show up affected. So I'm not sure on that one. If the kid tested negative, then I would still get it, but I'm on the fence about it if they were a carrier.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't know much about it.. The breeder said that people over react about it and a carrier is not a big deal.. She said sick kids die within 2 years so it is a self limiting disease. 
Which makes sense! But I don't want to wait 2 years to find out..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If a normal goat is bred to a carrier, then all offspring will inherit a normal gene from the normal parent. The carrier parent will pass a normal gene to half the offspring, and a defective gene to the other half. Thus such a mating will, on the average, produce half normal kids and half carriers, and no affected ones. If two carriers are bred to each other, then one quarter of the kids will be normal, one half will be carriers, and one quarter will be affected. If an affected goat is bred to a normal goat, all offspring will be carriers. An affected goat bred to a carrier will produce half carriers and half affected.
The main symptom exhibited by affected goats is failure to grow. Sometimes the kid is smaller than normal at birth, and grows slowly. Some breeders have reported kids which grew normally for the first three months and then stopped growing. Other affected goats grow to what appears to be normal size but is in fact small for the particular bloodlines. They lack muscle mass, appear "slab-sided", sometimes with blocky heads. Immune function appears to be compromised, and sometimes they become deaf or blind. The longest-lived goat known to be G-6-S affected died at just under four years of age, and death is usually due to heart failure. Unfortunately affected animals can and do grow up to breed, although they often experience reproductive problems.


----------



## goathiker

Most of the affected kids have weird ears too. Jill is reading through the new papers released through the Freedom of Information Act. Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do affected kids have heart problems that they are born with


----------



## goathiker

Some do but, a carrier doe bred to a clean buck will never give birth to an affected kid.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, affected kids will have been born with the heart problems, they are just defective. A list of issues is; small stature, lack of muscling, immune system problems, heart problems, reproductive problems, neurological problems, pneumonia, and death before 3 to 4 years of age, sometimes before 2 months of age


----------



## goathiker

Hey where did Leslie go? There's a bunch of stuff about Bigfoot in these papers.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I was wondering what happened to her, just earlier today, and Sydney. :scratch:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I think I'm gonna shuffle off and see what the pups are whining about, and throw some more wood on the fire. Goodmornight everyone


----------



## goathiker

Aw Sydney, I'll PM you on that one later when I'm not quite so tired :lol: 

I think Leslie and Chad are mostly hiding at practical goats.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Lacie sweet dreams...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Lacie!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I hope none of my goats have g6s... And hopefully I can test them all this year...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What happened to Sydney?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I guess I haven't been here enough to know who has been missing..


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I was just wondering about Leslie and Sydney this morning!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Leslie's computer died so she has to borrow her daughters.. But she's doing good last time I talked to her


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh! Well that's good  have you heard anything from Syd?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It feels so nice to sleep in! My German shepherd just woke me up cuz she had to go out, now she gets to stay out there till I get up on my own.. Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think I'm going to put a reservation on at least one, maybe two kids in 2016... maybe three if I'm filthy rich :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Kids from who Lacie?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Not 100% sure yet, the candidates are Soldier Mt PVRA Pensive, Soldier Mt X-Rated Diva, Signet Aruba Blue, and PJ Bailey's Charmer Aglow...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think I want a buck from Pensive though, and does from the others. A buck from her would be pretty outcrossed with my does, less than half a percent inbred.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I was thinking about reserving 2 of the does we were discussing last night... Then I realized I'm poor! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I also realized that this kid is going to have to be bottle raised... I don't have time for that... But I will make time cuz I really want this kid!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't work, so I have all the time in the world :lol: It's been months since I've been to my shop, hate that place :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Money however... that'll probably be from my tax return :lol: OR I breed for a lot of January kiddings so I can sell kids before my reserved ones are born :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Great so I'll drop my kid off at your place till she's weaned :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, but she'll probably be close to Galaxy's size when you come back, with the Alpine attitude too :lol: You'll have missed her entire kidhood :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Ew no PJ Baileys.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Galaxy is tiny.. And I think she's so small not just because her dam was small but because she refused a bottle from the day I got her so she was weaned at 9weeks... I spilled so much milk all over that kids face every day before I threw in the towel..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, what do you have against them? Aglow is the only one I like, but still :lol: It did take her 3 years to get a nice udder though, so I will probably pass... Her mom didn't have a very nice udder either. That's why she was last on the list :lol:

But I do really like Pensive, and looking at Diva's daughters, I'll probably pass on her too... Aruba Blue is nice though, I LOVE her dad, he's pretty :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Itty bitty Galaxy


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Galaxy is tiny.. And I think she's so small not just because her dam was small but because she refused a bottle from the day I got her so she was weaned at 9weeks... I spilled so much milk all over that kids face every day before I threw in the towel..


Yeah, but you have to take into consideration that at 3 months, that kid will be close to the size Galaxy is _now_, not the size she was back then.

Or to change the perspective on this, your kid would be the size Obsidian was at 5 months old, but at 3 months.


----------



## Emzi00

PJ Baileys are so consistently inconsistent and I can't stand it!! The few that are okay aren't my style, and the rest of them kinda suck imo.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> PJ Baileys are so consistently inconsistent and I can't stand it!! The few that are okay aren't my style, and the rest of them kinda suck imo.


True... :lol: I just love the look of her udder, rear shot.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yeah, but you have to take into consideration that at 3 months, that kid will be close to the size Galaxy is _now_, not the size she was back then.
> 
> Or to change the perspective on this, your kid would be the size Obsidian was at 5 months old, but at 3 months.


:lol: you are going to give me a 100# 3 month old doe?? I'm not breeding for meat here! Lol


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> True... :lol: I just love the look of her udder, rear shot.


I dislike them almost as much as I dislike Colquitt's


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My Alpine kids are between 80 and 90lbs at weaning, and Nubians put more fat on than them, so yeah, 100lbs at 3 months old :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I dislike them almost as much as I dislike Colquitt's


Fine... opinions of Pensive and Blue then?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh and Emma, Emperors great-great-great grand dam was Wailea


----------



## Emzi00

I don't even like sungaus. :lol: Pensive is nice, her rump bugs me, I don't like how her neck ties into her withers, but I like the rest of her pretty well. 
Something about Aruba's teats bugs me. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:wallbang: :hair: :GAAH: Oh course... I have to watch children today too.... have I ever mentioned I HATE other peoples kids, even if they are related to me? I had to threaten the 4yr old yesterday. He kept throwing popcorn, I told him if I see him throw one more piece, I'm holding him down and making him eat all the pieces he threw :lol: He stopped


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh and Emma, Emperors great-great-great grand dam was Wailea


I want to make a new Wailea, someone should AI an Emperor kid to Monarchos.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I don't even like sungaus. :lol: Pensive is nice, her rump bugs me, I don't like how her neck ties into her withers, but I like the rest of her pretty well.
> Something about Aruba's teats bugs me. :lol:


Ok, 1, the color doesn't matter, 2, her head isn't held high enough and three, I can get past the steep rump 
And I don't know what you're talking about on Aruba :lol: They are just widely spaced


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I want to make a new Wailea, someone should AI an Emperor kid to Monarchos.


I can do that in November  If I get does from Biagia


----------



## Emzi00

I don't mind the angle of the rump, but I want it longer. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I can do that in November  If I get does from Biagia


I think you should do Coup x Monarchos, and then breed a doe from that to Emperor. :chin:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well Lacie! I took your advice! I just reserved my kid! Mel as my first choice and Andi as my second!

I'm not sure what you seen in Styles udder though? I don't see sagging? Can you elaborate?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I never got Jill's opinion on Mel though.. She kinda disappeared then came back after we started talking about g6s..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think styles udder looks better than Andi?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Anyone else want to chime in?

I kinda leaned away from Tia cuz I think her rear legs are not proportionate and she said she couldn't find a rear udder shot..


----------



## Emzi00

I don't like either of them Dee. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why not?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Because they have big cute ears?? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I don't like the body or udder on the first one, and I don't like the topline and rear legs on the second.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, look up at the escutcheon on Style, do you see those to lines that look like skin being pulled? Those are weak rear attachments. Which is too bad because the body on Style is nicer, but the udder is 35% of your score.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma, I'm thinking CoupxMonarchos this year and that resulting doe kid to Sasin. And Biagia to Monarchos as well. Then that doe kid to Bid or Falcon.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So, I was just thinking... Clarice is due on April fools... she's gonna have twin does :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Emma, I'm thinking CoupxMonarchos this year and that resulting doe kid to Sasin. And Biagia to Monarchos as well. Then that doe kid to Bid or Falcon.


Actually just AI everything to Reni. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So, I was just thinking... Clarice is due on April fools... she's gonna have twin does :lol:


She's going to have one doe and two bucks. :lol: It's just going to be history repeating itself.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sure, sure, if I was rich :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

But seriously I want to see more Reni kids being born.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, but she's only ever had one buck ever, the rest have all been doe kids from her. She was a triplet doe herself too :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

No, it will happen! I will get my Stan! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, cross your fingers!
Are Reni grand daughters not enough for you?


----------



## Emzi00

No they aren't. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well then! :lol: 

I felt Moons kid (s) kicking today! Come to find out she carries them at her last rib :lol: Thumping up a storm in there though.


----------



## Emzi00

The last Reni kids were eight years ago, it's time to bring back good goats! :lol: 

That's fun. Kids are fun. I want kids. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

49 days left for her  74 for Clarice.


----------



## Emzi00

So I have like $200 saved. I have to make more money. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, you have 3 months before he'd be ready to be shipped.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And a whole extra 3 days if Babette has the backup choice :lol:

And I'm in the process of renewing my membership so I can register Clarice


----------



## Emzi00

I should be able to get enough money then. :lol: I'm really excited.


----------



## Emzi00

I wonder what they'll think, since you waited so long to register her. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have a feeling he won't be a plain chammy though, I think he's going to have a white splash on his side, and a splash on a front leg :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> I wonder what they'll think, since you waited so long to register her. :lol:


I'll just tell them I had to be sure  yeah most people don't wait until the doe is 8 years old :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

I like color. Color is good. :lol: I can't wait to see how Bear's kids end up looking.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sundgaus... :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'll just tell them I had to be sure  yeah most people don't wait until the doe is 8 years old :slapfloor:


Yeah, well, you're not "most people" :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Sundgaus... :laugh:


Omg shush!!!!! :hair:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So how long are you keeping Bear after you get Stan? I think Nehru is done here...I'm breeding just about everyone to Biagia's buck this year, and I'll be shipping in a new buck in 2016.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't even remember her birthday, I'm gonna have to find a calendar from 8 years ago :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Well, if I get doelings this spring, at least until they freshen. If they turn out decent then he gets to stick around. I'd like to breed one of his daughters back to his sire. But once I graduate I'm leaving here so either way it isn't very long.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think I'm just gonna spring the extra 200 and get a Rotini son...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well what are you gonna do with Stan in 2-3 years when you graduate? Are you starting over after you leave?


----------



## Emzi00

Probably starting over, but I'd like to get the boys collected before I leave so I can use them when I do.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Not 100% sure yet, the candidates are Soldier Mt PVRA Pensive, Soldier Mt X-Rated Diva, Signet Aruba Blue, and PJ Bailey's Charmer Aglow...


My friend has a Diva daughter  she's purdy for an Alpine


----------



## Emzi00

Riley has some really nice goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She does.. I don't love Alpines, but hers are nice


----------



## Emzi00

I like her Lamanchas too, and you know how I feel about them.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Yah, about the same way I feel about Alpines  :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I made a snowman... And a snow chicken that's gigantic because it originally was an attempt at a goat.... Oh gosh.


----------



## Emzi00

For how much snow we get in Michigan, I haven't ever made a snowman. :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I made a family once when I was like.... Five. So basically I stood around and watched my dad make a family of snowmen.... This is the only time since then though :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I think I tried when I was little and I couldn't so I got discouraged and never tried making one again after that. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> My friend has a Diva daughter  she's purdy for an Alpine


Oh what do you know about Alpines  I wasn't impressed with the two daughters I saw.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:lol: the closest I got was when my whole class decides to make one so we rolled all the snow on the soccer field into a bunch of giant snowballs but we were all so tiny so we couldn't lift them so we just connected them and made "the bridge to nowhere". Complete with a snow slide :ROFL: (It was basically a bunch of big snowballs in a large circle (25-30 of them) that we would run around in circles on at recess :slapfloor


----------



## goathiker

We don't get enough snow for that. Any attempt at snowmen end up being animal poop men.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> We don't get enough snow for that. Any attempt at snowmen end up being animal poop men.


:lol:

Lacie, thanx for explaining the attachments to me!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey Jill, can goats over eat on digger pine needles?


----------



## goathiker

I wouldn't think so. Digger Pine is one the few things that grows though the winter so, it's good food for them. Pine is perfectly balanced for goats just low in protein.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cool, I got worried after I saw a bunch of threads that said pine needles cause does to abort. I just had them all tied out so they could eat the needles off the tree that fell down!


----------



## goathiker

It's only Ponderosa Pines that can cause abortion. Digger Pine was once used as food by the natives.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's what I thought but people seemed to be saying pine needles in general. But yay! I don't have hay for them tomorrow, so they'll have to snack on grass and needles


----------



## goathiker

Jeter is so funny during the wind storms. He stand out in it waiting for the little branch ends to fly off the pine tree outside their pen.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Babette was a scaredy cat and kept trying to run away, I had to tie her to a branch :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My goats love pine trees!! Unfortunately we only have ponderosas here... So only the boys get out for a while..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Jill, did your mind change about which kid I should get after I posted Mel?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh and guess what everyone, I found a brand new hay place!!! No mold, no goats and fairly competitive prices! Even though I spend the whole day tryin to get hay, I'm really happy that we found this place!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, glad you found a new spot! Send some to me! My goats are reduced to pine needles! :lol:
Coup is slowly but surely starting to look less like the walking dead... still another 60lbs to gain though :/ And Biagia needs to gain a bit more before she kids, she got milked down quite a bit last year, and yes the rusty coat, it's a work in progress, I think she milked all her copper out too :lol:


----------



## ariella42

I took a bath tonight, and my cat decided to join me. She's not happy about her decision :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She looks blue? :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Haha, based on how hot I like my baths, I don't think it was the water :lol: At the shelter, they called her a blue cream tortie.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Now I want a blue cat, and I'm not even a cat person! :lol: Never seen one like her, she's cool.


----------



## goathiker

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Hey Jill, did your mind change about which kid I should get after I posted Mel?


I don't know, I wasn't paying any attention.


----------



## ariella42

She's cool, except when she jumps on the counter right in front of us, "cleans" our pans for us, and makes sure we haven't forgotten anything in the sink :lol: She's a really sweet cat, but we end up referring to her a b**** more often than not. Some day, we'll have a kid, and that kid will draw a picture of her cat. When asked what that cat's name is, she's say, "B****." And we'll get a call from a principal's office.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, those trees look just like my pine trees, are you sure they are not ponderosa?

Jill, I could tell you weren't paying attention.. Well, you were off and on :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do you want to see her?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pretty sure they're not ponderosa, we have digger pine and sugar pine up here.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ariella42 said:


> She's cool, except when she jumps on the counter right in front of us, "cleans" our pans for us, and makes sure we haven't forgotten anything in the sink :lol: She's a really sweet cat, but we end up referring to her a b**** more often than not. Some day, we'll have a kid, and that kid will draw a picture of her cat. When asked what that cat's name is, she's say, "B****." And we'll get a call from a principal's office.


That's like my brother in laws dog Butch, that now only comes to F***ing Idiot :lol:

All my cats jump on the counter, especially SanjayCraig, _she_ is the worst :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Ponderosa has green needles, Digger gray. Ponderosa have small tan cones, Digger has great big cones with pine nuts in them. Ponerosa grows tall and straight, Digger Is crooked, warped, and normally leans.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, all mine lean and bombard us with cones :lol: the pine nuts are really good. Most are buttery even


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hmm.. The big tree by my house is straight but it has huge cones.. The ones below lean but I'm pretty sure they have tiny cones....


----------



## ariella42

We finally undecorated our house and put the tree out for the goats. The house looks strange to me now, but the goats are happy. By the way, Beth isn't getting wide, she's getting closer to the ground. I think by the time she kids she'll have trouble stepping over the rocks in the pasture.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lacie this is my friends Diva daughter:








Just curious, why are you thinking of reserving a kid from her if you don't like her daughters?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No I liked Diva, wanted a daughter, then saw her daughters and changed my mind. I hated the udders on them.

Blessing and a burden happened this morning. :lol: I've had Ebony in with the Alpines because they have a better house. It is now obvious to me that she didnt cycle while she was with the buck, because low and behold, Nehru was breeding her this morning. So she'll be luted in 14 days bred to the boer buck and I'll have 4th of July babies :lol: I'm naming a buck Uncle Sam


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. Now that I placed a reservation I'm very impatient!! Ahhhhh! I want my new kid! I'm so excited!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Gambled and lost with the Boer buck :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Gambled and lost with the Boer buck :lol:


Oh my goodness :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Ouch!


----------



## sassykat6181




----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How many letters can a kids name have to be registered with ADGA? And do hyphens count?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It just has to be under 30
And yes, hyphens count.. So do periods and apostrophes..


----------



## goathiker

You herd name or prefix counts too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^oh yah! Lol! That too


----------



## goathiker

And you can't have my awesome doe names for this year :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh 30! Awesome! I thought it was like 20 and my new kid has a really long herd name so I'm trying to think of good names!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Spaces count too?


----------



## goathiker

Yep


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok thanx!


----------



## Emzi00

I finally got around to renewing my membership and actually sending in the herdname app. so now I need to start picking names too.


----------



## ariella42

I'm so sad we won't have any registered under our herdname this year (which we still haven't sent in, though I don't think we'll have a problem with it). Oh well, next year we should have a few. I really want to name a kid Carverland Seaside Rendezvous


----------



## goathiker

I've been to Seaside, weird town :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Haha, well, knowing us, we'll have a weird little doe :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think I'm just gonna register all my first kids before I sell them so I will at least have a few of my little goats out there


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's what Obsidian's owner did with me. He was registered when I got him, I just had to transfer the title


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> That's what Obsidian's owner did with me. He was registered when I got him, I just had to transfer the title


I love that! Juby and Promise's breeder does that  he does it online and then it gets mailed to me in my name!  yay! Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep 30 or less, that's why I changed mine to the abbreviation, more room for cool names :lol: 
I have a huge list of names, just need kids to use them on :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I love that! Juby and Promise's breeder does that  he does it online and then it gets mailed to me in my name!  yay! Lol!


What!? That's cool!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I haven't sent in for my PIN number yet... I hate doing things by snail mail..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> What!? That's cool!


Yah it's great! Lol! Love buying kids from him!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, sollten Sie über Ihre kühlen Namen mit mir!


----------



## Emzi00

I understand like half of that Dee! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hmm.. Oh well maybe she will share with you too then lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, but I don't want a cool name, abbreviations are easier 
If I read that right :slapfloor:


----------



## goathiker

Lacie, you should have your name cool with me! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, I read it right  you meant heard name right? Because I have a lot of cool kid names in the works!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I need to change my herd name, I hate it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Adga won't take it?


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I think I'm just gonna register all my first kids before I sell them so I will at least have a few of my little goats out there


You don't have to register them for them to have your herd name. If the kids were conceived when you owned the doe, the new kid owners have to register the kids with your herd name. If they don't bother to register them, that's another issue.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> You don't have to register them for them to have your herd name. If the kids were conceived when you owned the doe, the new kid owners have to register the kids with your herd name. If they don't bother to register them, that's another issue.


I know they will have my name regardless but I want to get them registered so they are in the system


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No!i meant to say Lacie should share her cool names with me! Stupid translator :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Yep, because giving everything to the feds is the best thing ever. After all, if a disaster happens they need to know where to go to get herd replacements.


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I know they will have my name regardless but I want to get them registered so they are in the system


Then I think you are right, you should register them yourself. It seems many people don't bother to register.


----------



## goathiker

Every registered goat gets a USDA number and a value incurred to it through shows, linear appraisal, and milk tests. Some people don't want tracked...


----------



## glndg

Jill, are your experimentals registered? 

Made a breeding trip today. PM for details. Jill I sent you a pm about it.


----------



## goathiker

They can be. It really doesn't matter anymore :lol: NSA is reading everything on the .net and listening to/reading everything done over cell phones. Went live 2 months ago. Sad that what Nixon got impeached for, people welcome now under a guise of false security.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I already knew my every move was being watched.. They made it kind of obvious


----------



## glndg

I doubt that the government would be interested in the few small potato goats I have. :wink:


----------



## goathiker

Hm, I'll have to think about how to explain it to you. They are counted as part of the wealth of the US. Not America the country the US corporation. There are loans out on these herds..Big ones...

Hey, I just got done reading the patent for HAARP. Awesome what they can do now.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm not sure what they are after but I notice a lot of things that just seem very eerie.. But it's hard to explain


----------



## goathiker

Can you see videos now on your new Ipod?


----------



## glndg

Oops, they got her.:evil:


----------



## goathiker

glndg said:


> Oops, they got her.:evil:


:lol: Wow that sucks...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes... Sorry.. Got distracted again... I miss my notifications!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It used to tell me every time someone would post something on a thread I was following...


----------



## goathiker

Sooo...have you been assimilated yet and can you watch videos now?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Adga won't take it?


They assigned me my third choice which is just my last name, which I don't like at all... I need to call them and see what I can get thats as close as I can get to what I want...  and I really don't want to do my last name because its so long! So I won't have room for any cool names


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes Jill, I can watch videos now


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I dont know what I said a few days ago, but I misscounted, Moon only has 35 days left


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie this made me think of you


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Back to the vet with ellie tomorrow.. Her eye got a lot worse again today...  poor baby...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey.. I have another question about herd name..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no poor Ellie... I height she was getting better...

Here's my question..

I don't really want to post my last name here on the World Wide Web so let's pretend my last name is Smith..

So my herd name is "Smith's" and that's exactly how it is on the certificate.

Am I allowed to put it in the kids name without the apostrophe? So it would be "smiths kid"?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Your herd name appears on the papers exactly how it was chosen, if it has the 's then it has to be on the kids papers too.
So if it was "Smith's Little Baby" or something like that it couldn't be "Smiths Little Baby" it has to have the apostrophe in the herd name.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Darn... Hat takes up a whole letter! Lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie have you even seen the website that Skyla built for me??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope, I wasn't cool enough to see it apparently  :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What!! I doubt it.. You probably too cool for my site! I'll pm you!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh BOTH the bucks got out today and were fighting for a while before I got out there, but on the bright side, Nehru only has 1/3 of a scur left, the other one is gone now too :lol: Stupid bucks!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I was hoping so too.. But, it's really swollen under her eye now...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Obsidian was so teeny :lol: He grew up nicely. Everything looks good so far 

I made 10 gallons of laundry soap tonight, it may have been overkill :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I was hoping so too.. But, it's really swollen under her eye now...


Drainage from the swelling from before? Hope it heals up quick!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol he was a cute little bugger! But he grew like bamboo!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I was hoping so too.. But, it's really swollen under her eye now...


Did the vet recommend warm compresses or anything?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Brb.. Gotta go feed the money vacuums..


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Nope, I wasn't cool enough to see it apparently  :lol:


It's not a matter of cool. You had to pm her asking for the link. You probably just missed that message. :hug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> It's not a matter of cool. You had to pm her asking for the link. You probably just missed that message. :hug:


Did you see my site Vicki


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Did you see my site Vicki


Yes, I did. It's great!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thank you


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How is a Nubian considered purebred if she has not parents?
http://adgagenetics.org/PedigreePrint.aspx?RegNumber=N001210031


----------



## goathiker

If she's imported...


----------



## LadySecret

goathiker said:


> They can be. It really doesn't matter anymore :lol: NSA is reading everything on the .net and listening to/reading everything done over cell phones. Went live 2 months ago. Sad that what Nixon got impeached for, people welcome now under a guise of false security.


You should watch Person of Interest. The premise centers around continuous global surveillance of everyone. You might get a kick out of it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> If she's imported...


 Do you think there is record of her pedigree somewhere? That is Galaxy's great great great great grand mother or aunt.. I can't remember.. I closed the window lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I thought goats weren't allowed to be imported? Or is that a new law?


----------



## goathiker

They could still be imported in the "90's. They can still be imported from Canada and they can be imported as embryos.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Weird rules..


----------



## goathiker

Not really, they all have to do with trade embargo acts and diseases.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Drainage from the swelling from before? Hope it heals up quick!


I personally think it's an infection or she has a sticker of sorts in there...



HappyCaliGoats said:


> Did the vet recommend warm compresses or anything?


No, we are just calling the vet now.. It was too late when I got home from work yesterday... But we did do a warm compress last night..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My Pygmy doe had a sticker in her eye once.. It was not fun..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I can't imagine it was!! We are leaving soon for the vet.. I did another hot compress... We'll see what they say...


----------



## ThreeHavens

Aw I'm sorry to hear that, Skyla! Winter seems to be the season for things to be difficult livestock-wise.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hope you get it figured out Skyla! Last year one of my mares got foxtail in her eye overnight and I didn't see it until the next evening, got it pulled out, but she ended up going half blind in that eye, because half of her eye clouded over. 

Difficult indeed! I'm going to be having JULY kids! :lol: That's a first!


----------



## CritterCarnival

HappyCaliGoats said:


> How is a Nubian considered purebred if she has not parents?
> http://adgagenetics.org/PedigreePrint.aspx?RegNumber=N001210031


That doe is my Luna's paternal great grand dam(or something like that)...lol. http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001431889

I always though it was because she was born in 2000, and I think the stud book was still open so the rules were really relaxed?? I'm not sure though, could very well be because she was imported.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Lol! We'll be having May kids over here, which is the latest we've ever had kids.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks guys  

got back from the vet, it was an infection, they tried to use a large needle to draw it out and got some, but she then lanced it and got TONS of junk out! It was pretty gross, but the vet and my mom were like "oh this is so cool!" :lol: 
So we have to rinse it out with a betadine rinse twice a day and put her on Pen G... And the best part was, it was only $72!! lol! 
I'll get a picture of it tonight once I clean up her face and all the blood..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

This be what hangs in the 'livestock' part of my vet lol


----------



## ThreeHavens

I'm glad things are getting worked out, Skyla! Ugh, poor thing.


----------



## CritterCarnival

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Do you think there is record of her pedigree somewhere? That is Galaxy's great great great great grand mother or aunt.. I can't remember.. I closed the window lol!


I did some googling around and found this:



> *BLUE THUNDER AURORA*
> 
> * DOB: 2-22-2000 - Red roan - Purebred
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-04 86 (VVVV)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sire: Anin's Vagabond (EX)
> SS: Anin's Country Squire (EX)
> SD: Anin's BG'S Lianna *M (VG89)
> 
> 
> 
> Dam: Blue Thunder Ace Ashley ('99' CGS West National Reserve Jr. GCH)
> DS: Regehr's Alginon's Ace (EX)
> DD: Borderline Sun Wynona *M (VG88/88)'96' CGS West National GCH & BUOB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much to Daniel Lawton, of Blue Thunder Nubians, Calgary, AB. Aurora is growing into a very promising young lady. She is very tall, long and elegant, with great breed character. Her mammary is high and wide in the rear, with a long smooth fore and good area of attachment. I would like her teats to be a little bit smaller but she's sure easy to milk!
> *


----------



## goathiker

Secret Santa's have been revealed


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ThreeHavens said:


> I'm glad things are getting worked out, Skyla! Ugh, poor thing.


Me too! I feel so bad for her  she doesn't want anyone near her.. And my mom said she didn't think she ate her dinner hay..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Jill! Interpret this for me :lol: This means I have to be enrolled with the scrapie prevention thing to ship to NC, right? 

The health certificate shall contain a statement that the flock of origin has not had scrapie diagnosed within the past 42 months. The health certificate shall include United States Department of Agriculture-approved scrapie identification, age, sex, breed and markings for each animal. Official scrapie identification shall consist of one of the following:

(A) Official ear tags which are approved by the United States Department of Agriculture, Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service for use in the Scrapie Eradication Program or the Scrapie Flock Certification Program;

(B) Electronic implants which are approved for use in animals participating in a scrapie flock certification program and accompanied by a certificate of veterinary inspection or owner statement that includes the implant numbers and name of the chip manufacturer; or which are used in animals registered with a national registry association and the implant number is recorded by the registry on the registration certificate accompanying the animal. The animal shall be accompanied by an implant reader which can read the implant in the animal;

(C) Legible official registry tattoos that have been recorded in the record of a sheep or goat registry association when the animal is accompanied by either a registration certificate or certificate of veterinary inspection upon which the tattoo number is recorded.


----------



## ariella42

According to that, it seems like you just have to have your vet sign off that you didn't have a diagnosis of scrapie in your herd in the health certificate.


----------



## goathiker

Yes BUT, your ADGA name and tattoo is your Scrapies flock ID in this case. The state is accepting them as good enough in the 3rd article.


----------



## goathiker

So, he will need his CVI stating he has not been exposed to Scrapies in the past 5 years and includes his tattoo number on it, his registration certificate, and his ear tattoos. He should be good to go.


----------



## Emzi00

Who are you shipping to? :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Someone who clearly needs to win the lottery soon :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well then, everything should be fine in that case.... as soon as ADGA processes my membership renewal :lol:


----------



## goathiker

ADGA can issue a temporary ID cert, if pushed.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

CAE tests should be able to get sent out next week, or the week after too


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hope you get it figured out Skyla! Last year one of my mares got foxtail in her eye overnight and I didn't see it until the next evening, got it pulled out, but she ended up going half blind in that eye, because half of her eye clouded over.
> 
> Difficult indeed! I'm going to be having JULY kids! :lol: That's a first!


Me too! (Well maybe very late June, depending on timing) and that's with fingers crossed that everything works!!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey Lacie, or anyone else that may know the answer to my very odd question--- How hard is it to find miniature cows?


----------



## goathiker

Not too hard but, they are very expensive. Jerseys are pretty midway though, only about 600 lbs and easier on the checkbook.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Not too easy to find out here, depending on the breed you're after, and they are very pricey, even more so if they are registered or in milk.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Shucks... I've REALLY been wanting a cow or two but my parents aren't quite convinced on full size.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

This picture really does not capture how giant she is :lol: 34 days!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Makes her look short! :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Omg! She's huge!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well... she is currently wider than she is tall... soooo :lol: She needs to have twin does! I swear if they come out bucks, I'm putting them back in and hoping they come back out as does! :lol: Or maybe that's not such a good idea :chin: :scratch: So she should just have does, pretty ones at that... her bucks always have all the pizzazz


----------



## ariella42

I keep talking to Beth's stomach and telling them they better be does. They aren't going to like it if they're bucks  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I keep telling Biagia she needs to have a doe and a buck, that's all I ask, but I tell Clarice if she doesn't have Stan she's in trouble :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Haha, yeah I think there's someone who will be very upset with her is she doesn't have a Stan :lol:

Now if they'll just listen to us! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I told Tempers belly that they need to come a little early so the kid ordered from Washington isn't lonely too long! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You're having it shipped to you too? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You're having it shipped to you too? :lol:


No, the breeder does road trips and delivers kids!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh cool! How odd, but cool :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

So, Lacie…are my PMs not working or are you ignoring me? :shades:

:slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Did you pm me today? If not I may have forgotten to reply :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Like 2-3 days ago :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Blech I'm getting sick


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh cool! How odd, but cool :lol:


Ya! I though it was pretty unique! When I asked her how much shipping usually costs (to fly) she said her and her husband take a road trip every year after kids are born to deliver them across the country! For the cost of gas. Pretty cool!


----------



## goathiker

That's one way to get a free vacation :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> That's one way to get a free vacation :lol:


No kidding right!! And she said she loves to travel and enjoys bottle feeding so it's really a win win situation for everyone! Including the kids that don't have to be stuck on a cold airplane with no warm bottle!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

That's kind of a cool idea! I agree with Lacie, very cool, but also odd!


----------



## goathiker

I get 2 doelings, I get 2 doelings :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:

You keeping them both jill?


----------



## goathiker

Yep, both are staying here to provide milk for my grandson and the neighbor kids. Their mom and aunt will need retired in about 3 or 4 years so, it works out perfect. 

The little dark girl has one elf ear that points up and one that points down :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Bam bam, Eddies half brother, had ears like that! He was sure a cutie!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So... Anyone up to guessing how ,any are inside this goat?? :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goathiker said:


> I get 2 doelings, I get 2 doelings :lol:


Not fair! :lol: After all my difficulties I better be getting twin does! (Honestly I'd be happy with one doe, just not a single buckling! :lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

How far along is she Dee??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Dee, I'm gonna guess twins  buck/doe  

Can goats eat cranberries?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

littlegoatgirl said:


> How far along is she Dee??


She's only 2 months bred... :lol: she has a lot of growing to do!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Skyla, I don't see why they couldn't eat cranberries but I guess you should wait for Jill or Lacie to answer that..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't see anything wrong with feeding cranberries, but they might not like them :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have a question too!

I was using the sweetlix meat maker because that's what my feed store accidentally ordered me and I thought the percentages looked good but then I told them to order me the magnum milk one and it has far less calcium. Is this ok since they are on a mostly alfalfa diet?

It says it's for dairy goats fed on a legume diet?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah its fine since they have alfalfa, I used that one from time to time but I can't remember what the ratio is.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok thanks guys


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

1:1 I think..


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> So... Anyone up to guessing how ,any are inside this goat?? :lol:
> View attachment 86202
> 
> View attachment 86204
> 
> View attachment 86205


Twins-- buck and doe.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well now I'm mad! They cancelled the May buck show In Wilton for the standard size bucks, the decided they only want it to be a mini show...


----------



## Trickyroo

Twin doelings


----------



## goathiker

Hey Laura, did you figure out the secret of the maroon socks?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well now I'm mad! They cancelled the May buck show In Wilton for the standard size bucks, the decided they only want it to be a mini show...


There is an April buck show in lakeport! I'm thinking about going


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie are you on FB? There is a discussion going on about what breeds should be sanctioned at this show


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lakeport is way further than I want to go. The one in wilton was about an hour away, and literally 5 minutes from a friends house. 
Lakeport is at least a 4hr one way drive, not worth it when I'd be showing 1-2 one month old kids. The one down in Paso Robles is too far too.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But thats fine... I'll just show a few does in June and Sept. Besides, the bucks would be less than 25 days old for April one :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Paso Robles is a doe show isn't it??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I really want to show this year! I'm gonna find a way to do it! Even if I just show Obsidian and Galaxy cuz the other two does are.... Beats to say the least... I'm going to show somebody!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The May 2nd in Paso Robles is a 2 ring show including bucks.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh cool! I didn't know!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have to figure out what shows I'm doing this year if any... Don't have a trailer so big goats can't go out... But I may take kids and the NDs out...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm gonna have to borrow a trailer and convince BF to take me.. But I don't care! I have to do it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We have no truck to pull a trailer.. But once we get a truck (hopefully this year if not early next year) then we will look into trailers.. But I can rent one off some people lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I took the girls out for a walk today, one by one.. To see how each would do if I pretended I was showing them.

Kat surprisingly did very well. I was expecting her to put up a fight being set up because she is typically stubborn.

Next I pulled out Temper.. 

Apparently the other girls are completely lost without their herd queen.. Udder Mayhem... They were screaming like they were dying, running up and down the hill, and Kat kept beating up Galaxy.....

Temper did OK.. I expected better from her because she is very calm, although hard headed.. She did not want me to reach over her to adjust the legs on the opposite side.. But we worked through it and she did a little better by our last few tries..

So when I went to put her away and pull out little Galaxy, the other two does looked like they had been chased around by a lion for hours... They were panting like crazy! Kat was coughing.. And they were just generally freaked out.. What will they do if she dies?? Haha.. Ok thats not funny but seriously they are way too dependent on her..

So it came time for Galaxy's turn after a minute of rest, I knew she would be calmer with me then being beat on by Kat.. Well... She did not do as well as I expected.. She is trained on a leash hut I never really worked on walking her with her head up.. She didn't like that :lol: setting up she did OK but danced a little the first time I moved her legs around for her. 

Oh and apparently she is terrified of horses :lol: she about jumped out of her skin when I had to go let my horse out with the others!

All in all I think it was actually quite successful :ROFL: :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Though I do have quite the head ache now.. I think I deserve a beer.. I'm sure it's 5 O'clock clock somewhere right?


----------



## Trickyroo

goathiker said:


> Hey Laura, did you figure out the secret of the maroon socks?


Say what. :scratch:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So, you expected the one doe that has been shown at Nationals to do badly? :ROFL: 

But you're description of the other two without Temper was hilarious! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## goathiker

The maroon socks are picture puzzle. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So, you expected the one doe that has been shown at Nationals to do badly? :ROFL:
> 
> But you're description of the other two without Temper was hilarious! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


Well.. Since Kat smashed my finger against a wall when I tried to lift her leg, yes, I expected her to do badly! :lol:

But sheesh if I bring them all to a show can you imagine what people will be thinking of my ill mannered goats when I have temper in the ring and the other two are just flipping out probably trying to hang themselves in the pen..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My friend Linda has Nubians, and every time she takes them to the fair and has to walk away, like clockwork, every single one starts screaming at the top of their lungs when she starts walking away :lol: It's awful :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Last show I went to someone's doe pulled them off their feet and dragged her through all the chairs knocking them everywhere.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> My friend Linda has Nubians, and every time she takes them to the fair and has to walk away, like clockwork, every single one starts screaming at the top of their lungs when she starts walking away :lol: It's awful :lol:


You mean that's not normal? I'm pretty sure that's what any of my goats would do at a show!
(Well except Eddie but he would never be at a show)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> My friend Linda has Nubians, and every time she takes them to the fair and has to walk away, like clockwork, every single one starts screaming at the top of their lungs when she starts walking away :lol: It's awful :lol:


Pebby does that at night LOL! I have to tell her good night and I love her and it's bed/quiet time and then she stops yelling LOL!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol Jill, I have seen that many times, though normally in the childrens shows :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'll be back.. I gotta go get myself that much deserved beer! :cheers:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep, seen that quite a few times too! Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> You mean that's not normal? I'm pretty sure that's what any of my goats would do at a show!
> (Well except Eddie but he would never be at a show)


Not for all of them, it depends on how they are raised


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The goat pulling that lady over reminds me of the time I took a couple horses of my friends to the auction, and my daughter was leading them through the ring, and the one horse was really not the prettiest one you ever did see, so not many people were bidding. So she was going to demonstrate that the horse was kid proof etc, she was about 15 at the time, the horse was bareback and she was going to jump on and ride him around the ring, seemed like it would be fine right? She was so nervous about not being able to jump on the first try, and she didn't want to look like an idiot struggling to get up, so she jumped and swung herself up with all she had.... overshot and landed on the other side squirming around under the horse :ROFL: The horse just stood there and looked at her while she flailed to get back up, and BOOM they bid that horse sky high! :lol:


----------



## glndg

:shades::shades::wink:


HappyCaliGoats said:


> I'll be back.. I gotta go get myself that much deserved beer! :cheers:


Speaking of beer, I just want to clarify something about beer on an airplane. I wasn't asking because I wanted to drink the beer somewhere else (I have tried to like it, but I really don't care too much for it). I was asking because I thought someone where I was going might like some of the local stuff from around here. Maybe some other time.....you know who you are.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Are you coming to visit your cousin Vicki?

Sorry.. I can't stay right now.. Gotta go see my aunt. I'll prolly be on late tonight..


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Are you coming to visit your cousin Vicki?
> 
> Sorry.. I can't stay right now.. Gotta go see my aunt. I'll prolly be on late tonight..


Sometime, but not for a while. 

Would you really go to Lakeport for a show? That would be a long trip.....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

If I remember right it would be like 3 hours?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> My friend Linda has Nubians, and every time she takes them to the fair and has to walk away, like clockwork, every single one starts screaming at the top of their lungs when she starts walking away :lol: It's awful :lol:


That's what mine do! Heck, Japan jumped out of the freaking pen when I took BB out to milk her! :hair: crazy animals! :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

goathiker said:


> The maroon socks are picture puzzle. :lol:


Get outta town :lol: That's pretty cool ! Im going to have to check them out now ;-)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> Sometime, but not for a while.
> 
> Would you really go to Lakeport for a show? That would be a long trip.....


I don't think I have many options closer to me..


----------



## sassykat6181

Snow's coming down pretty good now


----------



## sassykat6181

Oops sorry it's sideways


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pretty! We already have about 2 inches


----------



## sassykat6181

We're up to about 6 now


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He needs eyes and a hat?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How about this for winter time?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Such smooth winter coats :lol: Mine are furry compared to yours, but its also been 60+ lately. Sun is shining today.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Galaxy is fuzzy .. You can kinda see it on her back but I guess the pic doesn't show her cuz well at all..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Galaxy has the thickest coat of all my girls. She's like a big teddy bear!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nehru has the thickest coat here... its 6" long, plus the shag he has hanging from his hind legs :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

We're supposed to get a bunch of snow tonight, we only have spots here and there left


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> We're up to about 6 now


Too cute!

I don't envy you!! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Nehru has the thickest coat here... its 6" long, plus the shag he has hanging from his hind legs :lol:


Well my boys are definitely fuzzier than the girls!


----------



## sassykat6181

Anyone want a good laugh? Here's one of those videos where they voice over what football players are saying. Hilarious! Scroll down a little to the YouTube clip

http://www.jumblejoy.com/recorded-n...m-crying?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=share


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So I went to work today... maybe the first time in a few months :lol: apparently "clip it to the skin" does NOT mean to the skin :shrug:
I told him several times it will take ALL his hair off, he said yeah that's what I want. So I picked up the clippers and make the first pass with the clippers and he flipped out, "Oh my god! Not that short!" 
Well... it was my understanding that you were aware that to the skin, with no guard, means you'll be bald :lol:
But I was able to fix it into a short fade :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So I went to work today... maybe the first time in a few months :lol: apparently "clip it to the skin" does NOT mean to the skin :shrug:
> 
> I told him several times it will take ALL his hair off, he said yeah that's what I want. So I picked up the clippers and make the first pass with the clippers and he flipped out, "Oh my god! Not that short!"
> 
> Well... it was my understanding that you were aware that to the skin, with no guard, means you'll be bald :lol:
> 
> But I was able to fix it into a short fade :lol:


:ROFL: that's great!!


----------



## sassykat6181

This guy brought his service dog to a convention. Told him stay.....the dog stayed in placed, didn't move one bit for 15 mins, while the guy walked around the booth and talked to people.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well if it ain't a little heeler! 
I used to do that with my GSD's, take them to the store, tell them wait outside and they'd be waiting for me when I came back out


----------



## ariella42

Well, I may have talked my dad into "investing" in a goat with me :lol: We'll see when the time comes.


----------



## ariella42

Of course, I did win the lottery today :stars: Four whole dollars! :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Woohoo!! I have $4 left after going to the feed store tonight! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ariella42 said:


> Well, I may have talked my dad into "investing" in a goat with me :lol: We'll see when the time comes.


Is this goat coming from CA perchance?


----------



## ariella42

Haha, yeah sadly I spent my vast fortune all in one place on bread and peanut butter. Don't spend yours too recklessly :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Possibly  Unfortunately, my dad is highly unreliable on such things, so we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wild with your money tonight, weren't you! :lol:


----------



## ariella42

It was a serious spending spree. DH even suggested getting the fine dining that is Little Caesars, but I didn't want to go that far overboard :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well if he's decided to invest with you in April instead of March, I'd give you the same price on a doe from Babette. This was her FF pic, she milked a steady 12-13lbs that year, last year she milked a steady 17lbs.
Next pics are her dam, Barbaro, she milks a TON, and she was a finished champ at 3 years old I think. The next doe is Moons dam, Day Star, I don't think you've seen her before, she finished her championship last year as well. In the very last pic, she's in the middle.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Pretty girls! I can't wait for baby goats!!


----------



## ariella42

She is pretty! I'll definitely keep that in mind


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And this is Babettes granddam, and Moons great granddam, Charm.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just slammed my knuckles in the window.... ouch :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

Is that what you do for fun in Cal ?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well you see, I'm watching my sisters pet pig, and she's maybe 10lbs, but SO LOUD! Oh my gosh it is the neediest thing ever, so I opened the window to yell at it to be quiet, and when I went to slam the window back closed, I was using one hand to close it so I had a hold of the part that meets the frame, and I didn't move my hand fast enough. Slammed it right on the knuckles :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But it was for nothing since she never quit screaming and running around the yard. I had to let her in the house... a house pig, why, what is the need?! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> But it was for nothing since she never quit screaming and running around the yard. I had to let her in the house... a house pig, why, what is the need?! :lol:


To eat up all the scraps on the floor so the dogs don't get fat? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm hungry.. Lacie, will you bring mini bacon over so I can have breakfast??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My grandparents are here and we are having fried dough, bacon, and eggs yummy!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't have any bacon


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, I don't have any food, period. :lol: I think if I gave you mini bacon, my existence would come to an end


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We are getting our bacon back next week :yum:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I had nuts and dried fruit... :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Nothing like your own bacon  I'm down to my last few packages....its sacred at this point 

I'll be getting some piglets this spring


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Hey! Can y'all add your opinion? 
Do you think she should be due in February March or April?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch




----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Here's a few more pictures....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What is the earliest due date for feb? I'm thinking late feb.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I honestly don't know I was thinking late February early march


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Obsidian has grown so much! I'll have to check the date but he's taller than the first branch now that he couldn't even reach back then!


----------



## margaret

Tis the season to be sick
House is full of puking people. Only me and one of my brothers are still left standing, all 5 of the youngest got sick. Every night one or two people join the sick. I'm sure I'll be next


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Get outta there!!! :lol: we can't loose you to the sick!


----------



## margaret

There's no whereto go!:lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

margaret said:


> There's no whereto go!:lol:


Build a fortress and toss eggs at whoever comes near that is sick


----------



## margaret

I seems that I'm already joining the sick
I haven't puked and I'm hoping I won't but I feel pretty crappy


----------



## thegoatgirl

Boooo! Hope you don't get completely sick!


----------



## ariella42

Eww, stomach bugs are the worst! I hope you don't get it!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

CAE tests have been sent!


----------



## thegoatgirl

Yay! I always have all the what-ifs going through my head, LOL!


----------



## margaret

Well, I didn't throw up, I'm fine as long as I'm laying down........I'm not very useful today.


----------



## Trickyroo

Better then tossing your cookies IMO  
Relax and take care of yourself , down a handful of Vit C tabs while your at it.


----------



## margaret

Will do Laura
Talk to y'all later.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

thegoatgirl said:


> Yay! I always have all the what-ifs going through my head, LOL!


Eh, I'm not too concerned, if they're positive for some reason, oh well, I know how to deal with it


----------



## Emzi00

Got my stuff in the mail today!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sweet! I have to renew my herd name, then I can register Clarice.


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I don't think I have many options closer to me..


Not sure for you. You can get driving time on the Internet - put in your start and end points .


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Asthma is pooooooopy  thought I would've grown out of it by now! But lo and behold I got sick and that makes it worse so today in my basketball game I had an asthma attack :shock: gotta say, those are pretty darn scary. And its not like I'm out of shape! I run a mile for every soccer practice!!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Aw man, that sucks!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, I sent you a pm


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Does this make sense to anyone? It says shipping $0 and tax $0 but the total is $19 more?? Nothing on my list says "freight charges may apply"


----------



## HappyCaliGoats




----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmm, what all is in there? Any vaccines? Those have to be shipped separate with ice.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

One vaccine but it makes you buy the ice separately on Jeffers site so that's nothing included in shipping.. And it's definitely not $19!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmm, not sure then... :chin: Maybe it'll fix itself at checkout


----------



## goathiker

Don't they have to pay CA a 9% sales tax?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

There should be tax in CA but why does the tax part say 0?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill, I pmed u too.. Did you get it in your messy inbox? :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Because Jeffers isn't charging you a tax. Just call them, their phones are open from 10 to 10 EST

Yep, I got it and I haven't used it for years.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But Kat has bumps on her udder.. Don't u think i should use some preventative?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ugh... Where did this heartburn come from


----------



## goathiker

It's meant for use on FF's that have never kidded. It doesn't work if they already are harboring Staff.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So what about to prevent temper from getting it from her?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And Galaxy...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just really get scared of today and tomorrow.. They seem so invasive and painful.. And idk which is for what or even how to use them.. I was hoping to fix Kat's issue with topical treatments.. She's getting better but I really don't want it to spread..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh sure you guys.. Just leave me all alone... Hahaha.. I'll just cry myself to sleep now.. :mecry:


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I don't think I have many options closer to me..


Not to be a complete stalker (lol), but where in CA do you live? If you're in the Santa Cruz/Santa Clara County area like I am, there are actually quite a few open shows each year.


----------



## goatygirl

So there is one foot of snow and it is still coming down. It is light now but it is going to get heavier.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

About 8-9in here and I'm SO happy it's light fluffy snow!


----------



## ariella42

We had flurries this morning, which is basically the same as a blizzard, right? :lol: I could go for some real snow, especially the light, fluffy kind


----------



## goatygirl

Take some. Take all you want. Take the whole thing. Free
Just get it out of here.


----------



## ariella42

Sounds good, just send it south for me  Wait until I get up the mountain though, because I'd hate to get stuck at work :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nigies4ever said:


> Not to be a complete stalker (lol), but where in CA do you live? If you're in the Santa Cruz/Santa Clara County area like I am, there are actually quite a few open shows each year.


Yay! A local! Tell me more!


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Yay! A local! Tell me more!


There's the CCCDGA show at the Santa Cruz Fairgrounds during summer (either June or July). There's the Delta DGA show at the Alameda County Fairgrounds in late June/early July. It's a little further, but there's the REDGA show at the Sonoma County Fairgrounds. I'm sure you probably already know about the Mid State show in Paso Robles. That's all I can think of right now, but I'll let you know if there's any more I come up with.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nigies4ever said:


> There's the CCCDGA show at the Santa Cruz Fairgrounds during summer (either June or July). There's the Delta DGA show at the Alameda County Fairgrounds in late June/early July. It's a little further, but there's the REDGA show at the Sonoma County Fairgrounds. I'm sure you probably already know about the Mid State show in Paso Robles. That's all I can think of right now, but I'll let you know if there's any more I come up with.


Are any of these shows for bucks? I know the one in paso is bucks and does but I don't think I can bring both of mine since the trailer I would be borrowing doesn't have dividers..


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Are any of these shows for bucks? I know the one in paso is bucks and does but I don't think I can bring both of mine since the trailer I would be borrowing doesn't have dividers..


I'm not sure about any just buck shows...I know the CCCDGA one is both bucks and does. Sorry about that, I don't have a buck so I don't know of any.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! its ok, Santa Cruz and paso are both closer than lakeport!


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lol! its ok, Santa Cruz and paso are both closer than lakeport!


Haha, that's for sure


----------



## goathiker

Um, I use trailer ties for my goats. Keeps them from mixing and gives them something to help them keep their balance. You don't want loose goats in a trailer, unless you enjoy them ricocheting around like 200 lb. pinballs.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol never thought about it like that.. Do you use haters or collars?

My notifications work again!! I have 137 unread notifications! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I use wide collars and give them just enough leash to lay down.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm back! Looks like my new friend left


----------



## nigies4ever




----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So cute! How old is your munchie?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do your NDs have blue eyes? I love that chocolate brown color for goats! They are all sooo adorable!


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> So cute! How old is your munchie?


Athena is 4 months I think in that pic, but she's 10 months now. She's my baby.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I bet they love all those big trees up there in the mountains!


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I bet they love all those big trees up there in the mountains!


They sure do...and yep, my nigies have blue eyes. They're brother and sister..and thanks! I love their color too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Someone quote me so I know if mine works again!! Lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Someone quote me so I know if mine works again!! Lol!


Hi Skyla!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nigies4ever said:


> They sure do...and yep, my nigies have blue eyes. They're brother and sister..and thanks! I love their color too.


Oh that's why they look so much alike!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Hi Skyla!


Yay!!! It worked!!  :stars: :cake:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay!! I wonder what happened to it for so long!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm looking up shows so I can be prepared but there's really nothing to look up yet... I hate being last minute lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yay!!! It worked!!  :stars: :cake:


Well way to just show up and leave! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Sorry I fell asleep! 
Yah, was weird how it stopped working for a while...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need more sleep.. That sounds nice right now..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He wind is making creepy sounds outside...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The FF's are starting to make their udders  Buffy has a little handful going on right now, and Fancy and Edna are just starting to show some development. Can't wait to see their udders and babies


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Look at that cute little udder :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Stupid sideways pic, come on phone! You had one job.... :lol:


----------



## goatygirl

I feel like an old lady. I spent 2 hours shoveling paths for the goats and for myself. And now I can't bend over my back hurts so much.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goatygirl said:


> I feel like an old lady. I spent 2 hours shoveling paths for the goats and for myself. And now I can't bend over my back hurts so much.


That's how I feel every night! :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Anyone remember where Dee said she got Galaxy from?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> Anyone remember where Dee said she got Galaxy from?


I got her from San Martin CA at Mabie's farm. Why do you ask?

Jill I bought a raspberry plant for my goats! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did you know if you take a pic of a Nubian while she's shaking her head, you might mistake her for a La Mancha? Lol!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Look at that cute little udder :lol:


That is a very fuzzy udder! Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well it's the flying nun goat :lol: Udder has not been clipped, she isn't due til march 25th


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And I kept forgetting to take a picture, but I find it ridiculous that they haven't changed the sign at the gas station in 3 years now :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Did you know if you take a pic of a Nubian while she's shaking her head, you might mistake her for a La Mancha? Lol!!
> View attachment 86749


Look at Tempers chest! That angle is fantastic for her, she looks super wide!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

OK, I WILL REMEMBER TO TAKE ALL HER PIX FROM THIS ANGLE! Sorry, I just realized it was in cap and I'm not fixing it...

Of course YOU would critique a goat from a funny pic :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I can't help myself, it's what I do :lol: I didn't even look at Galaxy first, my eyes were drawn to Temper :lol:


----------



## Escapegoat

Can anyone see a signature picture on my posts? :thinking: I've made a photobucket account, tried uploading pic from computer, resized things, tried different pics ... copied and pasted codes different ways... I've been trying to make it work for half an hour now... :GAAH: What am I doing wrong?? :tear:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, I ordered more soap stuff too! I'm going to make the mellon one, the smell good one (kinda for men, but I love it), and a citrus one


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Escapegoat said:


> Can anyone see a signature picture on my posts? :thinking: I've made a photobucket account, tried uploading pic from computer, resized things, tried different pics ... copied and pasted codes different ways... I've been trying to make it work for half an hour now... :GAAH: What am I doing wrong?? :tear:


It's not showing up for me... I can't quite remember how I did mine, I think I was just able to upload the pic and save it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I can't help myself, it's what I do :lol: I didn't even look at Galaxy first, my eyes were drawn to Temper :lol:


Well that's cuz she's so beautiful


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry, I can't see signatures on the app..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So I've changed my guesses again for the does! :lol:
Moon- twins
Babette- twins
Biagia- twins/trips
Coup- single/twins
Fancy- poss. twins
Buffy- twins
Clarice- single or twins
Edna- still thinking a single (and sorry Emma, but she's most likely going to be sold as a milker...)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Biagia will have trips cuz I like her and want more of her in the world!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think tempers kids are the size of small potatoes now so it's too early for me to guess.. And Kat is still growing Lima beans..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wanna see what we removed at work today Lacie?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Aw, little potatoes  :slapfloor: 

I think Biagia should have trips too! Two does and a buck would be sublime. Did I show you Biagia's udder?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Wanna see what we removed at work today Lacie?


Yes


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes you did! From last year I think??


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Edna- still thinking a single (and sorry Emma, but she's most likely going to be sold as a milker...)


Give her a chance! :lol: I bet she'll turn out pretty nicely.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So you didn't see what it looked like after the blow out? Just the show pics right?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats




----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Give her a chance! :lol: I bet she'll turn out pretty nicely.


Oh my gosh, haven't talked to you all week and you just now show up to see that! Terrible person! :lol: I need to make room for Seneca grand babies


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So you didn't see what it looked like after the blow out? Just the show pics right?


Oh yes, I only saw show pix..

Sorry, I don't have a pic of the dog after surgery


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> View attachment 86752
> 
> View attachment 86753


Hit by a car? Poor dude.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Want to see what a blown udder looks like?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes, most likely. But he's lucky! Not skull fractures or internal damage! Just the eye, 4 broken teeth and scrapes on the legs


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Want to see what a blown udder looks like?


Yup


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh my gosh, haven't talked to you all week and you just now show up to see that! Terrible person! :lol: I need to make room for Seneca grand babies


Sorry, I've been busy lately and haven't really felt like talking to anyone anyway, but I see everything.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Brace yourself! The fore attachments on the right side failed pretty much, but the rear attachments were still holding it up really well. It was like all of a sudden her body realized it was having quads so the one side picked up the slack for both :lol: 
The first three pics she wasn't completely bagged up. It was pretty uncomfortable for her to lay down when she was bagged up though


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'll be back.. Gotta take care of some stuff.. :shades:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Brace yourself! The fore attachments on the right side failed pretty much, but the rear attachments were still holding it up really well. It was like all of a sudden her body realized it was having quads so the one side picked up the slack for both :lol:
> The first three pics she wasn't completely bagged up. It was pretty uncomfortable for her to lay down when she was bagged up though


Oh my!! She's broken!! :lol: poor thing!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She's not broken, just um... had a blow out :lol: That is what pregnancy stress can do to an udder!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, I'm taking those off, it's unsightly :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

She is broken Lacie. :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Had a blow out, huh?


I think I'm going to reserve a doe kid from Fir Meadows :chin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Fir Meadow has some pretty does Jill 

I felt kids in Brook tonight!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> She is broken Lacie. :lol:


Is not! She's still perfectly functional, and very sweet :lol:



goathiker said:


> Had a blow out, huh?


*sigh* Do you want me to post them again? You already know what a stressed/blown udder looks like


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I wanna see them too Lacie! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I already saw them...She's still functional.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

See, Jill knows! 

Pfft, calling my favorite doe broken! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

But Clarice is actually the best.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Anywho.... are your does looking pregnant yet?


----------



## Emzi00

Billie is, Ellie kinda is. They're a little over half way.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Babette is starting to show too. She's bigger now than she was when she kidded last time, so that's why I think twins.


----------



## Emzi00

Quad bucks from Babs is what I'm guessing.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Lacie, I want to see!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NO! No quad bucks, and no I'm not posting them again for the third time 

By the way, Emma, you guessed she'd have triplets last time, and you were so far off :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I also said does. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

This is true... so with that thinking, she'll have twin does :lol: Her kids will be lambar fed to keep them tame, she's not the tamest thing herself


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Just gave the buck his BOSE. how long does it slow their sperm for?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Lacie, how do you prevent that blow out thing from happening? Or does it only happen in super millers like alpines? Lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

But Lacie!!! PM??


----------



## goathiker

It can happen in any breed. You must milk dairy goats, they aren't bred for just raising babies. Even my lower producers get milked out every day right from the beginning. 

He'll be good in 30 days.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Like 30-40 days it slows the sperm.

It happens in milky lines, and it's pretty random as well. First time we've seen it in goats, definitely more common in cows. Hers blew before she even kidded.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

littlegoatgirl said:


> But Lacie!!! PM??


No...


----------



## goathiker

What I hate is blown teats.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, yeah, I'd much rather have a doe with a blown udder, than blown teats!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Fine, everybody just leave! :lol:
I like being by myself anyways  :lol:
So, turns out…Moons wasn't bred :hair::hair:
Silly goat, she was in full blown, standing heat today, took her back over for driveway breeding service and now I have late June kids coming. :GAAH: Wasn't supposed to go this way lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, looks like we'll be having does kid within the same week most likely! My boer doe is getting rebred for july 2-3rd kids.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> Fine, everybody just leave! :lol:
> I like being by myself anyways  :lol:
> So, turns out&#8230;Moons wasn't bred :hair::hair:
> Silly goat, she was in full blown, standing heat today, took her back over for driveway breeding service and now I have late June kids coming. :GAAH: Wasn't supposed to go this way lol


So why did Ya ask about Galaxy??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lindsey... I almost wanted to all you Jeanene :slapfloor: From the PM you sent me a day or two ago, do I really have to choose? I didn't really like any of them enough to pic a top 2...


----------



## COgoatLover25

I saw a goat that looked exactly like Galaxy so I wanted to know her pedigree…turns out it was her grandam or something which I remember you showed us before now :doh: :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Lindsey... I almost wanted to all you Jeanene :slapfloor: From the PM you sent me a day or two ago, do I really have to choose? I didn't really like any of them enough to pic a top 2...


Wondered why you never answered :chin: :lol:

C'mon, pwease? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Only if you rename yourself Jeanene :ROFL:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Noooooooooo!!! :slapfloor: Why don't you rename yourself Jeanene since you like it so much :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I actually don't like it, but it seemed so fitting for you at the time since you ask so many questions... :lol:
Ugh, fine, for a senior doe, Adventurine would be my pick, and for dry does, Sienna would be the 2nd.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I hope you're happy, that almost killed me! As soon as I posted that my lungs got all fluidy for a moment :shock:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I only ask questions to learn! Geesh! :lol:
Thank you BTW :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

*confused* Lindsey who are we picking from here?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I hope you're happy, that almost killed me! As soon as I posted that my lungs got all fluidy for a moment :shock:


You'll be alright&#8230;probably anyways :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> *confused* Lindsey who are we picking from here?


List of Nigie does :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh yeah probably, ask me something else and see where we are :lol: I'm not great at being a helper, it kills me a little each time :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, it was so top secret it was from an invisible link :shades:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol fine keep secrets! I'm gonna go grain my horse! At least she loves me!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Grain mine too while you're out there, they could use the extra love :lol: And feed my Rooling too...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh yeah probably, ask me something else and see where we are :lol: I'm not great at being a helper, it kills me a little each time :lol:


I was gonna ask you another question but I lost the link&#8230;you better be thankful, they were pretty bad :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Rooling?? Too had a puppy?? 

Sure I'll drive 3 + hours to grain your horses when I barely get the time to walk 50 ft to grain mine :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Why would you do that to me, I have an aversion to ugly animals :lol: I sold one of my last doe kids because her face wasn't pretty enough! :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I thought you liked weird stuff :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Rooling?? Too had a puppy??
> 
> Sure I'll drive 3 + hours to grain your horses when I barely get the time to walk 50 ft to grain mine :lol:


No, I just call her my Rooling sometimes. Like with kittens, it doesn't feel right to call them kittens so I call them catlings... have a problem :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, I do... Too isn't a puppy anymore! Lol!


----------



## goathiker

Are you changing her name Dee?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Roo? No I'm not changing her name.. I'm saying she can't be rooling anymore because she is grown... Just like Galaxy s no longer a doeling... She will be 1 yr old next month!! And she's in heat again....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Then why do you keep calling her Too? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Stupid auto correct!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Breed her!!! She will be plenty big to kid by late June/July! Gosh! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No! :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I agree with Lacie, Dee …again on this matter :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! While I love you all and you have all helped me through a lot... This is one thing I will disagree with.. Sorry... Not gonna breed my little petite baby!

I still never made a thread about this huh? I'd like to see how many people breed under one year and how many over..


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Hahaha! While I love you all and you have all helped me through a lot... This is one thing I will disagree with.. Sorry... Not gonna breed my little petite baby!
> 
> I still never made a thread about this huh? I'd like to see how many people breed under one year and how many over..


You should make it a poll!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I can vouch for at least 13 people I know that breed under 1 yr.... so that's like all the top west coast breeders, which is all that really matters  
What about this kidding season, what if they are giant doelings that hit 130lbs by November?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> You should make it a poll!


Make a poll for me.. Idk how... And I know some Nubian breeders that will not breed under 2 yrs... I can think of 4 off the top of my head.. So put 2 yrs on the poll too.. :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Make a poll for me.. Idk how... And I know some Nubian breeders that will not breed under 2 yrs... I can think of 4 off the top of my head.. So put 2 yrs on the poll too.. :lol:


PM me what you want it say and I will...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I can vouch for at least 13 people I know that breed under 1 yr.... so that's like all the top west coast breeders, which is all that really matters
> What about this kidding season, what if they are giant doelings that hit 130lbs by November?


I'm judging Galaxy, not future kids... I don't feel Galaxy is ready..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes! Make the poll! I'll just make 50 accounts real quick.... :lol: I'm curious too.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> PM me what you want it say and I will...


Do I have to say something??

How about:

I just wanted to take a poll on when people decide to breed their does.

-Under 1 yr
-Over 1 yr
-2 yrs
-I don't breed baised on age


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yes! Make the poll! I'll just make 50 accounts real quick.... :lol: I'm curious too.


That would be so wrong :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. I'll check on it when I get back.. Feel free to alter it if u think it isn't good..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Have the options be 7-8mo, 9-10mo, 11-12mo, 13-14mo, or 15-19mo, very last option of 19+mo.

Or the 2nd to last option say 15-19+mo, last option being breeding when they look ready, whenever that may be.


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Do I have to say something??
> 
> How about:
> 
> I just wanted to take a poll on when people decide to breed their does.
> 
> -Under 1 yr
> -Over 1 yr
> -2 yrs
> -I don't breed baised on age


K, I'll have it up in a few minutes&#8230;I'm slow :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, do what Lacie said..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Although some ppl go by weight and don't care if they are 7 mo or 10 mo lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Have the options be 7-8mo, 9-10mo, 11-12mo, 13-14mo, or 15-19mo, very last option of 19+mo.
> 
> Or the 2nd to last option say 15-19+mo, last option being breeding when they look ready, whenever that may be.


Why don't you just do it :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't want to do it, you guys had the idea to make it


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I don't want to do it, you guys had the idea to make it


Fine  Should I have the options, "I go by weight" and "Other-please explain in post" or no? lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh and what should the title be? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Just do "other, explain in post" because we also want to know the weights they breed by.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Breeding Age/Weight Poll?


----------



## goathiker

You forgot "when the goats get loose" :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Sounds fine :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol Jill, nobody want to admit that's how they breed :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

What should I say? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't know... Just that you're curious to see when everyone breeds, if you breed by weight/size, please explain below on how you know when they are big enough to breed?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Just tell them I'm curious and I'm too dumb to know how to make a poll :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hahahahah Dee , it's up


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just finished with my horse but apparently I have to go help my aunt set smoke bombs in squirrel holes in the pitch black and freezing cold....

Anyone know a way to get rid of squirrels that is dog/ cat friendly?? And easy :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

22....


----------



## goathiker

Frying pan...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. Those ideas would both require me to catch each individual squirrel.....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

These varmints I swear are coming from all over the valley just to live in our horse pasture... There are tons of them...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Are you saying you can't catch a squirrel? Do I need to send DH down there because you are incapable of shooting them out of the trees when it's pitch black? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Are you saying you can't catch a squirrel? Do I need to send DH down there because you are incapable of shooting them out of the trees when it's pitch black? :lol:


Yes... I am completely incapable of this task... I have much higher priorities like feeding the rest of my farm then sleeping so I can go to work :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well you could always try your hand at his ridiculous method that actually worked... He set up one of the live traps, didn't camouflage it at all, he put one pine cone in there, just one....caught a squirrel by morning :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need to catch a hundred squirrels... The holes are so deep I'm surprised my horse hasn't broken her leg... Or Any of the other horses... We do have a live trap though.. They don't like it..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Put a hose down the hole... that normally ruins their day.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

A hose? Which hole? There are at least 20 at a time and when we bury them they dig new ones by the next day..


----------



## goathiker

Yep, that's how I got rid of all the voles in my yard.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hm.. If only we had a hose at the top of the hill... I assume you want water to run through the hose?... Ya there is no water up there... I can pour used motor oil or anti freeze down it? :shrug: :lol:


----------



## goathiker

The holes are all hooked together underground so you can flood a bunch of them at once.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So pick the one at the top of the hill and flood it with motor oil?


----------



## goathiker

Don't smoke in Dee's pasture :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, this is how I imagine Temper sounding when she's in labor :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh geeze...that was crazy... "Let's just rip these buggars out of here as fast as we can!"

And that goat was mooing followed by elephant screams.. So probably more like Kat :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Elephant scream :lol: One of yours is going to sound like that, I just know it! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Don't smoke in Dee's pasture :lol:


It's ok, I quit smoking! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I can't decide if that guy has corduroys or pin striped pants :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:lol: I didn't even pay that much attention to the people..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well when you've had 100's of kids, you've pretty much seen all the births :lol: People are more interesting sometimes :lol: But the elephant screaming, thank god none of mine do that!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I don't think people will ever interest me more than goats! But I would probably scream like an elephant too if some crazy Davy shoved her entire arm up my whooha then ripped a kid out that fast..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: Oh goodness, well, sometimes you just gotta get them out!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I thought you were supposed to pull slowly with contractions? Not yank as soon as you find one leg...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Breach kids need to come out faster so the cord doesn't cut their air off causing them to draw in a lungful of fluid. But generally not quite that fast.
Half that fast would have been fine though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I delivered a breach kitten before.. He was the last of five to come out and he was the biggest and he was healthy as can be... Although by number 5 I ran out of names so I called him Schmooie.. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, I've had breach babies in every species I have, in fact I had quite a few breach kids last year :chin:


----------



## LadySecret

Is it normal to stick your arm that far into a goat for a breach? It seemed like she was fishing for those kids. I've only assisted with pulling big babies that kind of get stuck in the birth canal. I've never had to go in like that. Also, it seemed like she was pulling just one leg sometimes. I thought you were supposed to find both and then pull?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If they are breach and at the bottom, not triggering contractions, you do have to go in pretty far to get them. 
Sometimes you just have to pull them with what you can find.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I think I said just that?


----------



## LadySecret

So it's just a judgment call on how long they've been in hard labor without any progress?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think everything is a judgement call with goats! :lol:


----------



## LadySecret

Ok thanks!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep. If I see them steaming goo, and no pushing, just a little contraction her and there, I can safely assume it's a breach kid down there. 
Or if you see a doe pushing for 30 minutes or longer, go in and see whats going on. I personally don't let them go 30 minutes of hard pushing without seeing anything. I'll check after 15 minutes of them laying down with hard pushing.
I had a doe the other year trying to deliver a buck kid and he only had one rear leg hanging out, pushed him back in enough to find the other leg, pulled him out DOA, went back in immediately to find the next buck had his head tucked under her front leg, rearranged him and pulled him, live, went back in and pulled the last buck that was tail first, came out live, went back in to make sure she was done.
After the 1st breach kid, you go back in, because of the chance the next one is breach too.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Trip bucks?.....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My girls head butt so hard some times... I hope they don't kill any kids inside...


----------



## LadySecret

Thanks Lit Bits for explaining it in more detail. And thanks to who ever posted the video. I know it was for a laugh but I learned something. I don't think I would have been willing to go that far in if I hadn't seen the video and you guys explained why sometimes it's necessary. Thanks!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No problem.  I've been up to my bicep in some does trying to figure out what's what, and who's legs belong to who. After the birth canal, it drops down into the uterus so if there is only one kid down there, there is usually quite a bit of room. 
Sucks when I'm alone and the doe doesn't have a collar I can clip to the fence to keep her from getting up and down or trying to run off


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! I'm still looking forward to kidding!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

G' Night everyone!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hope I don't have to pull any babies this year.... I hate it  But all these kidding threads have me excited to see my baby goats! 
Also, while you do sometimes have to go in pretty deep after a kid, be very careful in there, the uterus is pretty thin by the end of the gestation, and if you're rough and in a hurry you might accidentally rip the uterus.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Dee! I'm about to go to bed myself, my back is killing me tonight.


----------



## LadySecret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Also, while you do sometimes have to go in pretty deep after a kid, be very careful in there, the uterus is pretty thin by the end of the gestation, and if you're rough and in a hurry you might accidentally rip the uterus.


Will do. And I'm also excited to see my babies!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No...


Text? :lol: (I've been told I'm persistent...)


----------



## littlegoatgirl

No school for moi!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Here goes!


----------



## sassykat6181

Good luck! Ill be pulling blood soon


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just got the blood and they all did so well! So proud of them! I'll also be resending Kat and eddies CAE tests with it since they both came marginal... 

Thanx for the well wishes! I'll be praying!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm also having temperances CAE test re done just to see the difference in numbers so I have a baseline.. I'm just weird like that I guess..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Good luck! Sage almost ran my CAE tests as preg tests!  her computer was down and they're doing work in the lab, glad I got that straightened out! :lol:
My tax return came back... I blew $1000 at sams club just now :slapfloor: 90% of what I got is beverages too :ROFL:


----------



## glndg

Dee, this lab in Turlock also does Biopryn for goats even though it doesn't say so. I don't know if they do CAE because when I called yesterday I didn't ask about that.

http://www.biotracking.com/?q=labs/DairyDiagnostics


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

There is a lab in Turlock? That's crazy! That's where I got Kat from! Lol if I didn't already have all the papers filled out I would look into it but I'm ready to go to the PO NOW!


----------



## glndg

LOL! Maybe next time. Like I said though, I don't know if they do CAE anyway. It might only make a difference of a couple of days.


----------



## ariella42

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> My tax return came back... I blew $1000 at sams club just now :slapfloor: 90% of what I got is beverages too :ROFL:


Did you get fun beverages, at least :lol: I have no idea when we'll be able to file our taxes since I have two employers who haven't sent me W-2s yet, and the student loan statements haven't come out yet. I hope we get a good one this year! I need more :kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred:


----------



## goathiker

My tax return gets to pay my Obamacare fine...Thanks government.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My tax return should be in in two weeks! I had no idea I could write off farm expenses! Love y new tax lady!


----------



## goathiker

Gave away your farm huh?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I suppose so


----------



## sassykat6181

They'll consider your refund as payment when they take it away :/


----------



## goathiker

Yep...


----------



## ariella42

Well, we fell into the Medicaid gap last year, so no fine, but no coverage. We could really use some decent coverage since we found out today that colchicine, a medicine derived from crocus that has been used for thousands of years, has recently been approved by the FDA and is now exclusively sold from one company now. So a medication that used to cost a few bucks is now $180 WITH our sliding scale discount!!!!


----------



## goathiker

It'll get worse. Everyone thinks it's so great in Europe...My son-in-law is on the waiting list in Germany to be counseled for his depression. he should get an appointment in about 14 months.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh geez, 14 months? Crazy. How is your nephew by the way? Almost afraid to ask...


----------



## goathiker

My nephew? Which one?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Didn't you have a nephew that hung himself, but they were able to bring him back?


----------



## goathiker

Oh yeah, he's a step. Last I knew he was still pretty brain damaged. He will probably have to be put into a halfway house.
My mind tries to avoid thinking of that side of family as much as possible.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That sucks. Such a shame.


----------



## goathiker

He was a nice enough kid. He wasn't raised to be a good productive member of society though. I think he probably fell into the drug and addiction merry-go-round.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:wave: meanwhile in Michigan, I have no idea how taxes work :laugh: okay, that's a lie, but I'm still confuzzled :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> :wave: meanwhile in Michigan, I have no idea how taxes work :laugh: okay, that's a lie, but I'm still confuzzled :lol:


Because why would school teach you something valuable like how to do taxes?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have to do my taxes this coming week... Well, my dad does them for me lol! But he shows me how and stuff


----------



## goathiker

Well if everyone filed their own they would put all those poor tax preparers out of work.


----------



## goathiker

They're not too hard.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No, not too bad..  I still
Let my dad do most of the work :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Well if everyone filed their own they would put all those poor tax preparers out of work.


Mine only cost me some semen :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Mine only cost me some semen :lol:


Um, Dee? :ROFL: is it supposed to say that? :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emzi00 said:


> Um, Dee? :ROFL: is it supposed to say that? :slapfloor:


:slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yup! You read right!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Goat semen! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: I filed my own, and DH got his today too. He bought another truck


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If this lady ever gets back to me I might be buying a Guernsey, because my stupid obese cow isn't pregnant! :hair: :lol: I'm going to preg check her again in May and if she's still open, I'm hitting her with some lute and cystorelin!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :slapfloor: I filed my own, and DH got his today too. He bought another truck


Geeze Lacie... How do y'all get so much money back? :chin:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I thought u meant a guernsey goat.. I got really excited for a sec..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well he has two jobs and I have a job I never go to :lol: Together we got a good chunk of money


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I thought u meant a guernsey goat.. I got really excited for a sec..


No.... I don't even know where I would get one :lol: And I don't want one


----------



## goathiker

Child tax credits


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I'm not having a child just for some tax money.. I'd rather be broke!


----------



## goathiker

That's okay, as soon as the child turns 18 they go poof...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, yeah, the children :lol: You should get some Dee, it really helps :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No thank you!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Maybe you're just doing it wrong, because the year he didn't claim anyone, he still got 6k back :chin:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I've never even seen half that much money in my bank account!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Or even a third of that for that matter! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Ah, my new heater is here. I had to heat the house with the oven today :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:lol: I bet that was expensive!


----------



## goathiker

Not too bad. It's a propane oven.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I find it very interesting watching the age to breed thread, the 7-8 months and 15-18 months have stayed tied


----------



## goathiker

Each breed is different though. I haven't commented because my Alpine mixes can be bred the first year but, the LaMancha lines I'm working with are extremely slow to mature.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just put the age that I want to breed Galaxy at since she's my first FF LOL


----------



## goathiker

My FF got loose and will kid at under a year old  My Alpine buck would dig tunnels under all the fences. That's part of why he doesn't live here anymore :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nehru will collapse his body, sail the fences, or make a hole to go through to see the does, it really is a nuisance :lol: He has until the end of 2016 breeding season. I'll probably collect him if his does are nice enough though, they should be.


----------



## sassykat6181

Two bucks have hair loss around their eyes......mites? Can I use cylence pour on? I hate the way ivermec injectible burns


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I didn't even show everyone what I got! It smells so good I almost can't wait till my last bar of oat meal soap is gone to use it! It was king of an impulse buy cuz I still have soap from Arielle, but this one has pink swirls! So I got it... But I use lots of soap so I will get to try everyone's and see which I like best!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Kat! Can you believe I'm still finishing my last bar from you? That stuff was great! And lasted really well! The pieces of oatmeal in it are my favorite!

Sorry, not sure about scabby eyes.. But I'm sure Jill and Lacie will know!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh cool, you got soap from her  

Katrina, I personally would use the ivomec inject. I'm not 100% cylence will work on the mites, I only used it once for lice.


----------



## sassykat6181

Ooh pretty soaps!

My friend loves the oatmeal soap. He was one of the (unlucky) few that got a couple bars from the rebatch failure. Lol. When I told him I threw it in the trash he had a fit! I pulled them out of the trash -don't worry, it was my clean office barrel - and gave him all 25 gross ones 

BOYS!!!!


----------



## goathiker

Kind of sounds more like a fungus. Yes, use the CyLence but also rub a few drops of LA200 around his eyes.


----------



## sassykat6181

That's what I thought. They're not going to like me tomorrow


----------



## goathiker

CyLence will kill mites at 8cc per 100 lbs. (double dosed)


----------



## sassykat6181

It's strange because it's two boys from two different buck pens. 1 out of 3 and 1 out of 5. No one else has a problem.


----------



## sassykat6181

Thanks Jill! I'll try the cylence first.


----------



## goathiker

goathiker said:


> Kind of sounds more like a fungus. Yes, use the CyLence but also rub a few drops of LA200 around his eyes.


This too...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

sassykat6181 said:


> Ooh pretty soaps!
> 
> My friend loves the oatmeal soap. He was one of the (unlucky) few that got a couple bars from the rebatch failure. Lol. When I told him I threw it in the trash he had a fit! I pulled them out of the trash -don't worry, it was my clean office barrel - and gave him all 25 gross ones
> 
> BOYS!!!!


Oh man! I would have taken some of your "gross soap"! I love that oatmeal scrub!


----------



## goathiker

Emergency guys, I've never gone in a tiny doe http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f220/emergency-please-read-175155/


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Because why would school teach you something valuable like how to do taxes?


Of course! We need to learn how to do proofs instead! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Emergency guys, I've never gone in a tiny doe http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f220/emergency-please-read-175155/


My friend went in my Pygmy die before she gave her to me and she has pretty big hands so hopefully this doe will be fine too.


----------



## glndg

sassykat6181 said:


> Two bucks have hair loss around their eyes......mites? Can I use cylence pour on? I hate the way ivermec injectible burns


Couldn't another possibility be copper deficiency? Mites goes with the season though.....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill are you still watching the emergency thread?? I want to say PULL! But I'm not experienced enough to give that kind of advice... But it seems like that is what needs to be done??


----------



## goathiker

I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## glndg

I've been watching. Hope it turns out okay.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well Fancy sure is getting deep... I hate it when she puts her head down, makes her look smaller than she is! Unphotogenic thing :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How old is that doe Lacie? Can I have her?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Just turned 10 months, she's going to look exactly like her momma.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

U didn't answer the second question... :shades:


----------



## goathiker

Wish that gal would come update her thread, I need to go throw hay...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And here's tonights pic of her mom :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Have you bred her Lacie?


----------



## glndg

Saw an Anna's hummingbird today. Looked like she was gathering spider webs. Must be that time. They nest very early. One year I put cotton out for them and one carried it away.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Wish that gal would come update her thread, I need to go throw hay...


I know! It's driving me nuts! And why even bother reaching in the first time if you weren't going to pull the kid out?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Wish that gal would come update her thread, I need to go throw hay...


I would go throw hay if I were u.. Not sure if she's coming back... But I might have another Beer while I'm waiting too... Them I'm going to bed cuz gotta work tomorrow...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Have you bred her Lacie?


That's a silly question! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, but she still has a long ways to go, she's not due until closer to mid April. I've just now gotten around to graining her, she didn't even get any as a kid, I was horrible about that last year.
And NO, you can't have her Dee! She is the only full alpine kid I have kept from her mom so far!


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I didn't grain last year either. They were doing fine on that 5 acres of brush. I need to go talk to the guy across the road, he has 10 acres of brush.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> Saw an Anna's hummingbird today. Looked like she was gathering spider webs. Must be that time. They nest very early. One year I put cotton out for them and one carried it away.


That's cute


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yep, but she still has a long ways to go, she's not due until closer to mid April. I've just now gotten around to graining her, she didn't even get any as a kid, I was horrible about that last year.
> And NO, you can't have her Dee! She is the only full alpine kid I have kept from her mom so far!


Ok then.. Can I have her mom?


----------



## goathiker

The little birds that live here pick all the goat hair out of the fences. They nest in the wall of the old storage shed.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Yeah, I didn't grain last year either. They were doing fine on that 5 acres of brush. I need to go talk to the guy across the road, he has 10 acres of brush.


She seemed to have been doing just fine on the hay, and I didn't want to grain her much if I was going to anyway, Clarice has a lot of fat in her milk, so I didn't want to end up with a chubby doe kid.
I'm wondering how big she'll get. Her mom is pretty small from a slow to mature line, but her dads mom is bigger than Coup, and from a quick growing line :chin:

That'd be cool if you could use that place for your goats too, that'd save you money


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ok then.. Can I have her mom?


Well, if you want an 8yr old doe, bottle feed the kid(s) every 4hrs, and ship Stan to Emma, and feed her until she produces another doe for me before she dies, I guess? :lol: And I haven't gotten CAE results back yet, so there's that too


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh yeah, Dee, you don't want Fancy anyways, her kids probably aren't going to be the most amazing things I've ever had, she's bred back to her dad :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Plus the fun of getting to stop traffic on a main highway to bring the herd back and forth everyday :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: I'd have dead goats all over the place if I had to do that!


----------



## goathiker

You can have my doeling Dee come get her. Her kids will be registered American if she's bred to a Purebred or American.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh yeah, Dee, you don't want Fancy anyways, her kids probably aren't going to be the most amazing things I've ever had, she's bred back to her dad :lol:


Ew... Your going to have six legged two headed kids! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Here herds have the right of way. You need two traffic stoppers though.


----------



## goathiker

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ew... Your going to have six legged two headed kids! :lol:


There's a guy in Venice Beach that will pay quite a bit for a couple of those.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm hungry.... I could eat a couple of those extra legs...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ew... Your going to have six legged two headed kids! :lol:


The worst deformity I've had amongst the goats is a parrot mouth, and that wasn't even from mother-son, dad-daughter, sibling, etc breeding, it was slight line-breeding :lol:
I highly doubt they'll be deformed. They'll most likely be sold for meat kids anyway. Doe kid(s) might be sold with or without papers to be family milkers. I'll have to see what they look like.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

This chick needs to update that thread...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, I was just about to say that Jill knows someone who will pay good money for one anyway :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I know, I'm waiting...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hopefully nothing horrible happened, and hopefully they got the kid out, or are waiting for someone who can.


----------



## goathiker

It's been an awful long time, it had already been too long when she asked for help.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know, after that first hour it was too long. It's most likely dead, but maybe not. The doe is probably exhausted. It's been 4hrs or more since they think she started laboring.


----------



## goathiker

I was afraid the blood was likely from a severed umbilical cord...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That or the kid is too big and she has a small tear...


----------



## goathiker

DEE...If you have any questions when your does are kidding pick up the phone and CALL me or Lacie. This waiting around is terrible.


----------



## LadySecret

She just posted.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm not even sure what to think... very vague post.


----------



## glndg

What about a snare?
That's how that guy came into the world.
<<<


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> DEE...If you have any questions when your does are kidding pick up the phone and CALL me or Lacie. This waiting around is terrible.


Thanx Jill! I will! Even if it's 2 am? :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I'm beginning to wonder what this little doe is bred to. I've always said I will never own a Nigie doe. It has nothing to do with the breed, they ARE cute. I like does I can put both arms and a foot in if I need to. 

I did ask once and other Nigie owners said they could get at least a hand in their girls.


----------



## goathiker

Sure, I don't care if you wake me up. You just may have to call 15 times to get me up :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, please Dee, if you have any troubles, call someone, or have a vet out. I hate it when people take hours between updates without giving any real news. 

If her doe is still alive she needs to try harder and pull the flipping kid out. A few months back I had some 15yr old teenage girl from Oregon call me out of the blue because she couldn't figure out how to get an enormous kid out of her newly purchased ND doe. The kid was presenting nose first, no feet to be found. She tried and tried every hour before she called me, said the doe had already been in labor for the better part of 10hrs. 
I told her to go back in, and shove her thumb into the kids mouth and pull it out by the jaw, and she finally got him out and he was ALIVE! He was a splashy little buck, I had a pic on my phone but when the stupid thing crashed I lost it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Sure, I don't care if you wake me up. You just may have to call 15 times to get me up :lol:


I'll remember that  glad you care so much about my goats :lovey: thanx! :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ugh! She left again?! What the heck! 
Dee, don't ever do that, I will come to your house and smack you! :lol: And then Jill will make the horrid trip to smack you too! 
And for the record, I used to have Pygmys, and I could always get my hand in there, and I have pretty big hands! It's a tight fit getting my hand in the Boer does.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yes, please Dee, if you have any troubles, call someone, or have a vet out. I hate it when people take hours between updates without giving any real news.
> 
> If her doe is still alive she needs to try harder and pull the flipping kid out. A few months back I had some 15yr old teenage girl from Oregon call me out of the blue because she couldn't figure out how to get an enormous kid out of her newly purchased ND doe. The kid was presenting nose first, no feet to be found. She tried and tried every hour before she called me, said the doe had already been in labor for the better part of 10hrs.
> I told her to go back in, and shove her thumb into the kids mouth and pull it out by the jaw, and she finally got him out and he was ALIVE! He was a splashy little buck, I had a pic on my phone but when the stupid thing crashed I lost it.


Wow... That's amazing.. I can't believe he was alive....
So glad to have all this support if I need help though! Thank you Lacie! :hug:

Although I am really prayin that I don't need any help.....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ugh! She left again?! What the heck!
> Dee, don't ever do that, I will come to your house and smack you! :lol: And then Jill will make the horrid trip to smack you too!
> And for the record, I used to have Pygmys, and I could always get my hand in there, and I have pretty big hands! It's a tight fit getting my hand in the Boer does.


Well I don't have good service where I am... So if this happened to me and I wasn't on the phone with one of you then I would be in and out... Probably mostly out cuz I would be with my doe.....


----------



## goathiker

Proper minerals and feeding usually prevents any problems. The secret is that if the doe goes down and pushes out the first 2 bubbles and you don't see a kid coming withing a few minutes. Get in there and see what's going on before all the kids are mashed up together.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't think you'll have any troubles with your does, they're in great shape, healthy, they have room to exercise, and it's not like they could be bred to any buck that's bigger than a standard breed, so I think you'll be fine. And both does have kidded before, so they have some experience on them too.


----------



## goathiker

It kinda sounded like they put her down with out trying to save the kids.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She got them out!!


----------



## LadySecret

Man I hope I don't ever have to pull one out by the jaw. But at least I know that's an option now. Jeez


----------



## goathiker

A little Friday night drama I guess, I'm only slightly annoyed. Have you seen this one?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry.. My internet died... I guess it doesn't like when I talk bad about it..... I'm so glad you both think my does will do well this year!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

AAAHHH! No I haven't seen that one, ahh, god it looks like he's gonna pull it's head off! Eek! And those guys are so casual... and his hands are filthy!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh... that is terrible, terrible people... I'm still watching it..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aww... I can't see it cuz my internet is being spotty  wahhh!


----------



## LadySecret

Man I can't believe that didn't break the kid's neck. Keep those videos coming.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wow, I can't believe he even made it, he's probably going to have problems if he lived. Gosh that was rough.


----------



## goathiker

Part two


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

This one really annoyed me


----------



## LadySecret

Wow!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well my beer is gone, the kids are safe, and I can't watch any of these videos.. So I guess it's time for me to turn in! G'Night all! 

:sleeping:


----------



## LadySecret

I can't believe those people just stood around and waited to see if the kid would make it out of the bag.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Goodnight Dee! I still have to let the house pig in :lol: And Roo.


----------



## goathiker

Geeze, yeah they're standing right there...

I like this family


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

LadySecret said:


> I can't believe those people just stood around and waited to see if the kid would make it out of the bag.


I know, and as it got close to 4-5 minutes in, I would have helped out and pulled the kid a little bit to expedite the process.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, they know what they're doing  Their buck Challenge cracks me up with his funny coat, it's soooo long in the front :lol:


----------



## LadySecret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I know, and as it got close to 4-5 minutes in, I would have helped out and pulled the kid a little bit to expedite the process.


That's what I was thinking too. I kept checking the time worrying the kid was gonna suffocate.

The goat milk stuff family was a good video for showing when to help a little. Thanks for posting it. Those alpine kids are so long and really cute!


----------



## goathiker

Oh and Seattle people, there's no one like Seattle people...


----------



## LadySecret

Lol. Just hold the kid upside down. That was cute.


----------



## goathiker

They are truly a different breed in that city. They never get flustered over anything :lol: They also do Yoga on the sidewalk and create permaculture in their yards.


----------



## goathiker

The dental floss has always driven me nuts though. If you tie it tight enough to actually do anything, it's going to cut right through and the doe is going to eat it anyway to get that weird thing off her kid.


----------



## LadySecret

Oh, you don't use dental floss? I use it but all of my babies have long cords that drag on the ground so I like to cut them shorter. Do you not need to tie it off?


----------



## goathiker

I use a shepherd's knot and tie the cord it's self.


----------



## LadySecret

Cool. I've never heard of doing that.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, it's only about 6000 years old, that's what you get for talking to an Anthropologist :lol: 
Sometimes the old ideas are better.


----------



## LadySecret

Lol. You got me!


----------



## goathiker

Alright I must get a couple hours of sleep. It's been fun


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well sounds like yall had quite the night! 
And Jill and Lacie.. You've found some videos that irk me lol! I hate watching some.. I just want to intervene!

And like Lacie said, I've never had trouble reaching in my Nigies  I've been up to near my elbow in them before!


----------



## glndg

Bears do it right. I heard where someone gave all the reasons that they'd like to be a bear. One of them was that their babies are the size of walnuts and they have them while sleeping. They wake up after hibernation to cute cubs.

Bear cubs can't walk though. At least goat kids, foals and calves can walk shortly after birth. But people have relatively large, hard to deliver babies and they can't even do that. Little possums and kangaroo can at least crawl to the mom's
pouch and they are a cinch to deliver.

I'm liking the idea of small babies.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So Ya I was half hour late to work this morning... Boss man was not thrilled...


----------



## goathiker

Baby bears cry like human babies.


----------



## goathiker

This one is really cool


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That was really cool! And the baby was so cute!!


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> This one is really cool


That didn't look too bad for the mother elephant. She seems built to deliver more easily than many mammals. Being dropped on the head on a hard floor? Not so fun for the baby. At least Mom knew what to do and it was okay.


----------



## LadySecret

That elephant birth was amazing! They are so smart. She knew just what to do to get her baby breathing and walking. I love their trunks and how they use them the way we use our hands. When she was wrapping her trunk around the baby's I almost lost it. That was so sweet and sad.


----------



## nigies4ever

Now I'm nervous to experience my first goatie birth...lol


----------



## goathiker

96.7% of the time there is never a problem and nothing for you to do. These were kind of designed to show what NOT to do...


----------



## goathiker

glndg said:


> That didn't look too bad for the mother elephant. She seems built to deliver more easily than many mammals. Being dropped on the head on a hard floor? Not so fun for the baby. At least Mom knew what to do and it was okay.


Baby elephants are always born tail first, they drop on their butt to force the liquid out.


----------



## nigies4ever

goathiker said:


> 96.7% of the time there is never a problem and nothing for you to do. These were kind of designed to show what NOT to do...


That's comforting....I've got two who should be kidding late spring/early summer and they're the first kiddings I'll ever experience.


----------



## goathiker

If you'd like I'll PM my phone number. You call or text if you have any problem I can help with. Be warned, I have a stupid phone and texting is slow :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

goathiker said:


> If you'd like I'll PM my phone number. You call or text if you have any problem I can help with. Be warned, I have a stupid phone and texting is slow :lol:


That'd be wonderful. I don't have any "in case of kidding emergency" numbers yet.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LadySecret said:


> That elephant birth was amazing! They are so smart. She knew just what to do to get her baby breathing and walking. I love their trunks and how they use them the way we use our hands. When she was wrapping her trunk around the baby's I almost lost it. That was so sweet and sad.


I almost cried too! :lol: but had too many people sitting around me that would make fun of me for sure!  heheh


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah, don't worry! Your gonna do great kidding  thing rarely go wrong like Jill said


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nigies4ever said:


> That'd be wonderful. I don't have any "in case of kidding emergency" numbers yet.


I would offer you mine too, but since you already have Jill's, she's a much better source of information!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

DH is the worst, he came in and woke me up with his new chainsaw :lol: I promptly put him to work :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'll be back, just remembered I have to lute ebony.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I got the job at the feed store guys!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! :dance: :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So excited!!! And nervous cause I have to put in my 2 week notice at work tomorrow :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh Ya.. That's always the fun part... Especially if u kinda like the people that u work for.. Then u just don't wanna tell them at all..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well I'm not all that find of my boss.. Hoping she's in a good mood tomorrow! :lol: but I will miss the people I work with...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well then just leave her a note :lol: keep it impersonal!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: oh I can see that ending badly! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! Or go in there and play that song "take this job and shove it" :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

Just say to her you need singles or something and when she comes to give them too you add " oh BTW I quit "


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL you two!! :ROFL: :slapfloor: :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My dog just barfed in the toilet.. It's so nice when she remembers where to do it, no mess to clean up!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How did you teach it such things?! Lol


----------



## Trickyroo

Maybe he seen someone else do it before , lol.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> How did you teach it such things?! Lol


I got this dog almost 3 yrs ago, she was 9 yrs old and her old owner assured me she knew how to throw up in the toilet.. I didn't believe him till I saw her do it!!

So to answer your question, I have no idea! She came this way :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's crazy!! LOL!! I wish my dog would do that!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wish my stupid sensitive dog that barfs more frequently knew how to do it!! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL! That would be more convenient!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, too bad they only know how to teach each other bad things...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: I know!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

This unfolded into a sad day.  Goodbye old friend, you were loved by so many. 1982-2015


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh no! Sorry Lacie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So sorry Lacie...


----------



## ariella42

I'm so sorry, Lacie :hug: What a long life, though. I know that doesn't make it easier to say goodbye, but a long life of love is worth so much.


----------



## ThreeHavens

What a beautiful horse, Lacie. I'm sure you gave him a beautiful life.


----------



## goathiker

Ah, that's too bad. 

I have to disbud kids this week...Yuck.


----------



## CritterCarnival

Oh Lacie, sooo sorry...:hug:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

So guess who decided to come into heat during this blizzard? :hair:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Sorry for your loss Lacie


----------



## glndg

So sorry, Lacie. That was certainly a long life though that doesn't make it easier.


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so sorry Lacie!


----------



## glndg

Jill, are you here? Did you see this post: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/what-175207/#post1843552

I think this may be the same thing you identified at another time. Lump.


----------



## goathiker

I think she is on the right track with the snake bite theory.


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> I think she is on the right track with the snake bite theory.


Okay, thanks. But wasn't there some kind of lump in that general vicinity that you said deer get sometimes too?

On another note, the last doe took a trip today. Now we wait and see if they took. Will probably do pregnancy tests.

Had to lute this last doe two different times because both does I luted came into heat earlier than I was told to expect. Missed her chance last time. Got it right this time.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I am guessing that my do will have her kid in about a month but now I'm confused.....
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=173381


----------



## glndg

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> I am guessing that my do will have her kid in about a month but now I'm confused.....
> http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=173381


That is confusing. I had a doe with unknown due date. The vet's estimate was within a few days after palpating the doe. At that time, it was less than 6 weeks before she kidded.

Good luck.

Edit for clarity: The vet's estimate was only a few days off from the actual delivery date. The vet palpated the doe sometime less than 6 weeks before she delivered. I don't remember how long before -- maybe 5 weeks or so. The vet was very close, but I hear that even with an ultrasound, they are sometimes off the number of kids and due dates. Nope, you are not alone.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Omg at least I know it's not just me


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry about your horse Lacie... But I hope my horse has just as long of a life!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I rode my girl today. Someone captured a pic of my friend and I soo had to cut us out of it lol!


----------



## Emzi00

Dee I want your horsey.....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I love my horsee! She's is such a good girl! She was by far the most well behaved horse out of the 4 that were out being ridden last night..

On a side note.. I think I'm getting the flu..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks everyone :hug: she was my favorite of them all for sure  I think my shirt is cursed. I was wearing the same one when my other ancient mare passed away, and Peeps, Thor, and now her... I should burn it. 

On a more cheery note, only 9 days before the puppies are born, 34 days left for Moon


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Maybe it is a premonition shirt Lacie?

Mysfit will be 13 in 2 weeks and she still acts like a little baby flapping her lips around. Gotta love my crazy mare!

Your getting me anxious Lacie, I want puppy and kid pix! Now! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Off to work... I hope this isn't really the flu...


----------



## Trickyroo

I hope you feel better Dee 
Lacie im so sorry for your loss :hug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Work wasn't working out for me.. I'm just gonna sleep on the couch I stead... Everyone was mad at me cuz I told them bf had the flu Friday and since I threw up this morning they all think I brought germs into work :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Isn't it fun when one of your kids call another of your kids and said kid calls the first a lying backstabber and then mom gets to deal with the fallout?


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> Isn't it fun when one of your kids call another of your kids and said kid calls the first a lying backstabber and then mom gets to deal with the fallout?


Sounds like fun. Hopefully it gets settled down quickly.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Beat them with a stick....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My two oldest daughters went through this thing where they didn't talk to each other for 6 years. After one huge fight, they were like strangers to each other. They are just now starting to talk to each other a little bit, but it's still weird between them. Granted the oldest was in the right, but still.


----------



## Emzi00

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Beat them with a stick....


Yeah Dee you probably shouldn't have kids...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Why do you say that Emma? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think DH forgave me for hitting him with an axe, he bought a new pillowtop bed :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Yeah Dee you probably shouldn't have kids...


:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## goathiker

Ground hogs around the US 

Punxsutawny Phil DID see his shadow (supposedly) Phil's handlers decide what they are going to say ahead of time and don't bring him outdoors for long enough to see his shadow or not. 

The Staten Island Chuk. DID NOT see his shadow...He was not held by the mayor this year after last years chuck got dropped and killed. 

In Wisconsin the Sun Pairie ground hog was too busy biting the mayor on the ear to look for his shadow...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Emzi00 said:


> Yeah Dee you probably shouldn't have kids...


:ROFL: you mean that is not what you are supposed to do to children?


----------



## Emzi00

Noooo Dee. Beating children is not okay, abuse isn't fun or funny.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wouldn't beat them to make them bleed... When I was growing up they used a paint stirring stick from Home Depot.. And they would make us go get it and bring it to them..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

There is a difference between discipline and abuse


----------



## goathiker

My youngest is 25 and 6 foot. He would probably take the stick away and beat me :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Well yeah but beating children isn't great either way. Discipline is good but I don't like the idea of people getting hurt just because I've dealt with it personally.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Now it is not ok for a boy to hit his mother... That's just disrespectful...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

There is indeed a difference between discipline and abuse... but discipline, I never had the pleasure of knowing it :lol:


----------



## Ranger1

I've never posted in this chat thread and don't often read it but just wanted to say this. As a child, I never got a spanking I didn't deserve-and often didn't get those I did deserve. I firmly believe that there most certainly is a time and place for punishment-even the kind that causes physical pain- in every child's life. And if you are a Christian, you should see it very clearly in Proverbs. _Foolishness is bound in the heart of a child: but the rod of correction shall drive it far from him._ Proverbs 22:15
And again; _He that spareth his rod hateth his son: but he that loveth him chasteneth him betimes._ Proverbs 13:24
Again yet again;_Withhold not correction from the child: for if thou beatest him with the rod, he shall not die.
Thou shalt beat him with the rod, and shalt deliver his soul from hell._ Proverbs 23:13,14
Just giving you something to think on, Emma. Of course, this doesn't give anyone the right to _abuse_ their children, but corpal punishment is beneficial-even if you don't see it at the time you are receiving it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My pit bull just chased an entire pack of coyotes away from my goat fence! They haven't been this close in a while...

This was the look I got when I told her her work was done.. She wanted to "play" some more :lol:


----------



## glndg

Good job! ( Cute ears too!)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:lol: I love her ears! This dog doesn't bark at anything except coyotes. She can hear them when I can't and she wakes me up if they are close.. No matter what time it is :lol: I think she needs a doggy door


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> :lol: I love her ears! This dog doesn't bark at anything except coyotes. She can hear them when I can't and she wakes me up if they are close.. No matter what time it is :lol: I think she needs a doggy door


Doggie doors are great....unless you have skunks that your dog might get during the night. Sounds like she is a great guardian at any rate. It's great that she wakes you up to go out although it might not seem great at the time. :laugh:


----------



## nigies4ever

We've never considered doggy doors because, even without them, my doggies still manage to drag in rats, lizards, and the occasional vole.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ranger1 said:


> I've never posted in this chat thread and don't often read it but just wanted to say this. As a child, I never got a spanking I didn't deserve-and often didn't get those I did deserve. I firmly believe that there most certainly is a time and place for punishment-even the kind that causes physical pain- in every child's life. And if you are a Christian, you should see it very clearly in Proverbs. _Foolishness is bound in the heart of a child: but the rod of correction shall drive it far from him._ Proverbs 22:15
> And again; _He that spareth his rod hateth his son: but he that loveth him chasteneth him betimes._ Proverbs 13:24
> Again yet again;_Withhold not correction from the child: for if thou beatest him with the rod, he shall not die.
> Thou shalt beat him with the rod, and shalt deliver his soul from hell._ Proverbs 23:13,14
> Just giving you something to think on, Emma. Of course, this doesn't give anyone the right to _abuse_ their children, but corpal punishment is beneficial-even if you don't see it at the time you are receiving it.


Amen!!

I can say I deserved every spanking I ever got! And I'm glad I did get them... Especially looking at kids out there who run the house and their parents pretty much. Get what they want.. Ect. Makes me sick! 
But I also agree... Any type of abuse is not ok! But, punishment is different.. And it should never be done in anger... What my parents always did would sit me in my room for a bit while they cooled down, and then they gave me my spanking... That way it was never done in anger and would never go further then it needed too...

So jill, I guess your me! :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno

Probably time to move on from the spank/don't spank debate.


----------



## ariella42

Yes, let's start a new topic. Like, "Why on Earth did you wait until the day before the proposed closing date to even look at the title search documents I sent you!?!" :hair::GAAH: Okay, now I'm going to go write a few release deeds and track down some corporate docs I didn't know we needed until about 9 last night.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sorry Karen... :/


----------



## ksalvagno

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Sorry Karen... :/


Directed at everyone, not just you.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know, but I should have just left it be


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no! I had a dream that I didn't have any clothes to wear, now I can't find any clothes!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> Doggie doors are great....unless you have skunks that your dog might get during the night. Sounds like she is a great guardian at any rate. It's great that she wakes you up to go out although it might not seem great at the time. :laugh:


Oh Ya, she would be a great guardian if only she could be trusted with livestock when left alone... When I'm around she knows what she's supposed to do, she is even a good heading dog because she was raised with my old border collie. But when dogs are alone and no humans are around, only God knows what goes through their little pea brains..

She is one of the reasons I will ever have a hard time trusting any dog with my farm.. Even a trained LGD.. I just always remember that dogs have a mind of their own no matter what they have been trained..


----------



## Trickyroo

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Oh no! I had a dream that I didn't have any clothes to wear, now I can't find any clothes!!


Uh ohhh , Dee's going commando today :laugh:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The farm is unscathed thanx to the brave work of my Lexus! No animals are missing or injured! Just did a head count on the cats. I couldn't be more proud of her


----------



## Trickyroo

Yay for Lexus ! My hero :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: :clap::wahoo::stars::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Treats for Lexus all day :thumb:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok if you insist! *Gives Lexus four biscuits*


----------



## Trickyroo

Only four !!!!!! Boxes my dear , boxes


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I love my feed store! Lol! 
I went in to pick up paper work I have to fill out for the job and such, and before j left he's like "oh, one more thing, can you use any of this" and points to a big pile of stuff.. Horse wormers, chlorhexidine (which I was going to buy today for a doe I think has staph..) and supplements and stuff.. He told me to take what I want


----------



## sassykat6181

Lucky you!

I had to call the police because my old feedstore guy is a creep and wouldn't leave me alone


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They always give us free stuff they write it off as 4-H donations  lol! We got tons of free unimilk and two big buckets I'll use for water when the weather warms up, and other stuff 

Oh wow that's freaky!! :/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Making soap now  doing oatmeal honey and Rosemary mint


----------



## goatygirl

My feed store is a normal feed store. you go their for the local gossip and thats the only reason I buy anything from their, they are really expensive and they have bad savings but its a neat little store. Yesterday they were selling white clover seeds, I think i should grow them in the goats pasture while the goats are busy kidding. As well as flax seeds i shall grow them in my horse pasture or something like that. They don't have good goat advise anyways but I don't mind.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So, this is random, but I just discovered the does love the song Roxanne by The Police :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugh.. My oils are always so much hotter then my Lye...  at least I can stick it in he snow! Haha!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've never had that problem :lol: And yuck, snow! It was pretty nice out today


----------



## goatygirl

To any normal person that sentence would sound so wrong Skyla.:laugh:
Any ways one of our school busses crashed and now its all over facebook.


----------



## Trickyroo

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So, this is random, but I just discovered the does love the song Roxanne by The Police :lol:


And how do you know they like this song , hmmmmmm&#8230;..( Claire asks&#8230;&#8230;.. ?)


----------



## Trickyroo

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> And yuck, snow! It was pretty nice out today


Lacie , im mailing you (overnight) a snowball&#8230;&#8230;once you get it , smash on top of head and let the pieces fall in your shirt. Enjoy  :snowbounce::snowbounce::snowbounce:

No one here (with feet of snow and 0 degree temps wants to know about your clear , sunny and warm Cal weather :GAAH: :coffee2:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Trickyroo said:


> And how do you know they like this song , hmmmmmm&#8230;..( Claire asks&#8230;&#8230;.. ?)


Lol, silly goat! :lol: Biagia especially liked it, she came up to me and put her head in my lap, then started giving kisses and rubbing her head all over me, she's a funny girl  All the other goats came around to check it out to. I figure, if they hated it, they'd have probably went the other direction :chin:



Trickyroo said:


> Lacie , im mailing you (overnight) a snowball&#8230;&#8230;once you get it , smash on top of head and let the pieces fall in your shirt. Enjoy  :snowbounce::snowbounce::snowbounce:
> 
> No one here (with feet of snow and 0 degree temps wants to know about your clear , sunny and warm Cal weather :GAAH: :coffee2:


Oooooohhh noooooo! I do not want your horrid snow, I do not want it, don't you know?! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well I've been using frozen milk.. And I asked someone to put lower the temp on the oils when it was all melted, but they didn't 

Anyway, the Rosemary mint smells Devine!! I don't think I want to see any of it! :lol: 

And I'm with Laura!! I don't want to hear about your day!  thought it was about 20* out today and was very nice  sunny and no wind!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well you're gonna hear about my day! :lol: I FINALLY get my CAE results tomorrow! I sent it on Monday, they got it on Wednesday, but they only do testing on Tuesday, but I didn't really want to spend more than $5.75 shipping, so.... I waited.... and waited... not so patiently anymore, still waiting! :GAAH: AND the stupid delivery truck broke down, so I don't get my new bed until Thursday, I swear, this week... one thing after another. 
But I'll be up to my neck in puppies in a little over a week, I have two litters due this month, and my sister is having Pug puppies this month too, so I'll have to go over and help her out when she starts having them  Pug babies are ridiculously cute, it's crazy :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And Skyla, why wouldn't you want to see your soap? :lol: 
When my box gets here I'm making a melon one, a citrus one, my sisters lilac & wisteria, celestial waters, and another one for my sister, lavender chamomile.


----------



## goatygirl

http://http://www.unionleader.com/article/20150203/NEWS07/150209696


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> And Skyla, why wouldn't you want to see your soap? :lol:
> When my box gets here I'm making a melon one, a citrus one, my sisters lilac & wisteria, celestial waters, and another one for my sister, lavender chamomile.


Sell!! Darn spell check!!!

Mmm!! Sounds lovely!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goatygirl said:


> http://http://www.unionleader.com/article/20150203/NEWS07/150209696


Link doesn't work


----------



## goatygirl

http://www.unionleader.com/article/20150203/NEWS07/150209696
Nottingham is finally on a map.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

The roads were slick this morning that's for sure....


----------



## NubianFan

Hey everyone hope you all are well. I still don't have a computer so posting from my phone quickly just to say hi.


----------



## Emzi00

Leslie!!!! Hi!!!!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Hey Gal. How goes it?


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> Hey Gal. How goes it?


Been better but been worse, how about you?


----------



## NubianFan

Doing good, new job is good, completely computer less at the moment though. Stinks


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Leslie! You're alive!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Want a furry alligator?


----------



## NubianFan

No Benny died last Monday. That was quite the blow.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry for your loss. I just lost my favorite mare on Monday, she was almost 33 though, so I guess it was her time. Roping horses don't last as long it seems.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Leslie! So good to see you! Sorry about Benny 

Lacie, I want number 3...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's unfortunate Dee :lol: She's going to be the replacement for one of the guys who bought one from the july litter last year. He called me up last night and said his step daughter stole the one he bought from me when they kicked her out. Poor Kipper, he was so cool she stole him :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:stars: :wahoo: :leap: I don't have to pasteurize or heat treat anything this year!! :greengrin: :dance:


----------



## Trickyroo

OH MY GOODNESS Lacie , are they all sold ? PLEEEEEASE tell me they are……!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't have all the deposits yet, but yep, pretty much sold. I have 2 litters due this month though


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh, by the way, I guess we're shooting for late July kids now :hair: she just HAD to come into heat during the blizzard :GAAH:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Did you try the Cystorelin this time Sarah?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

At least I know I won't have the latest babies lol! Sorry Sarah..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Of course if the goats spill their own grain they won't even give it a second glance or try to clean it up... But if I throw some oats out for the chicken they are going to try to find them.... Jerks..


----------



## nigies4ever

Well I'm going to have late August/early September babies, so I've got you all beat


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Did you try the Cystorelin this time Sarah?


We didn't try because we couldn't get her the breeder (she's almost an hour away) because of the blizzard


----------



## HappyCaliGoats




----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> View attachment 87474


Congrats! Hopefully mine come back the same way lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! Baby goats!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Are you sending in tests soon?


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Are you sending in tests soon?


When I get my Manchie back from the breeder  she was bred late dec so I'll send in tests to see if that took and if not, I'll wait a month and send in tests from this time


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! I hope you get positives too! So is she bred to another lamancha? Or are you making minis?


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Yay! I hope you get positives too! So is she bred to another lamancha? Or are you making minis?


I want minis so bad but they're not showable  so she's bred to another Manchie...and my ND is off to see her boyfriend later this month


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think mini manchas are the cutest mini breed ever! Not sure why.. But every time I see a pic, I want one! Lol!


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I think mini manchas are the cutest mini breed ever! Not sure why.. But every time I see a pic, I want one! Lol!


I know! My friend has a tricolor blue eyed mini Mancha doeling that I am soooo tempted to steal lol


----------



## sassykat6181

I bred two of my lamanchas to by Nigerian buck. I plan to keep a doeling (if I get one) I heard from a fellow cheese maker that the "lagerian" as she calls them, have the best milk composition for excellent cheese


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want pictures!! When are they due???


----------



## ariella42

I'm not happy with my job today. After running around like crazy all day, I'm now sitting in my car waiting to find out of I have to have a borrower come back to initial one page of a mortgage tonight.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Down to this last little alligator... two more litters on the way.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I need it Lacie!


----------



## nigies4ever

Too adorable


----------



## goathiker

Sooo tired, canned tamales for dinner it is...And the fun goes on.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Did you can them yourself? Or is that such a thing I can buy (not that I like tamales)?


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, you can get them in the Hispanic section at the store. They're not great but, they fuel the furnace.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Canned tamales always give me heart burn..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Anyone ever used colloidal silver?


----------



## goathiker

Nope, not really into the theory of poisoning my body to heal it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have heard it can be used topically as an antibiotic or anti fungal?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I poison my body every night in attempt to heal my mind :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Alcohol is good for you...ish....or something. ..hey, it tastes good and gets you drunk.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have actually heard that a couple drinks a day is good for you some how.. Lol


----------



## ariella42

I'll take that. It means several is really good for you, right? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:ROFL: that must be what it means! I like you way of thinking!


----------



## ariella42

I'm going to be in great health tonight


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have to wake up at 5:30 for goat day tomorrow a no fun for me tonight...


----------



## ariella42

That sucks. I wake up at 6:30 every day whether I want to or not, but tomorrow I have the luxury of going back to bed after I feed the goats.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need to train myself to get up early.. I could sleep till 9-9:30 if I let myself... Or should I say if
the dog didn't wake me up to got potty :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I used to be up at 5:30 every day as a kid.. And I wouldn't even do anything, I would get up and watch tv till 6:30 then get ready for school... I wonder why I can't do that anymore..


----------



## ariella42

I used to be able to sleep until noon. I don't know why I can't anymore. It drives me kind of crazy when I'm up and my husband is in bed for 4 more hours on the weekends.


----------



## goatygirl

I've always gotten up around 6:00 last year on the weekends but now I will wake up around 7:00 sometimes 8:00 I don't know why.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ever since we rearranged the bedroom furniture, I've been waking up at 7:15 every freaking morning.... I've never been so tired in my life :slapfloor: :ROFL:

I am soooo impatient! I finally made my melon scented soap and it smells amazing, but it's still too soft to unmold and cut, it'll dent really easily if I try and take it out now, and the swirl will drag if I cut, so I have to wait! I don't like having to wait this long, I want to see it! 
And I have finally formulated my favorite recipe ever, it feels SO good on my skin, even at 1 day old, it'll be interesting to see if it can improve with age :chin:


----------



## ariella42

What oils are you using? I just made my first batch with tallow on Wednesday  It's peppermint and lemongrass scented. It's not a pretty soap (it's HP), but I think it's going to be good


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Shea butter, palm oil, castor oil, avocado oil, and coconut oil. I ordered a lot of olive oil before I formulated the new recipe, because I figured it'd help condition, but every time I incorporated it into the recipe, it didn't look like it'd be as nice of a soap, so I left it out and made castile with it instead :lol:


----------



## ariella42

I want to try avocado oil. I think I'm going to add that to my soaping wishlist. I've used OO in all of my recipes so far. I wonder what it would be like if I subbed something else for it onder:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Without it, mine came out like 3x more bubbly and creamy


----------



## ariella42

I really want more bubbly bars, but I thought that I wouldn't get the conditioning I like without it. I'll have to play around with that this weekend.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Castor oil helps with the bubbles, and so does a little more coconut. Just up the superfat if the cleansing range gets too high. Like instead of 5% SF, try 8-10 SF. Take the coconut oil % in recipe and divide it by 5, that number is the minimum SF you should use. If the number is less than 5, make 5 the minimum.


----------



## ariella42

I use castor, but when I went over 10% the bars came out kind of sticky and didn't last long. Thanks for the tip on superfatting with CO. I made a 100% CO bar with 20% SF, but I had no idea how to calculate amounts in between.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The wether said 100% chance of rain, and we need it badly! But all we have here is a fierce wind storm


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

By sticky do you mean drag on the skin? Or just soft? I used 20% in the new recipe.

It's on off sprinkling here.


----------



## ariella42

The wether? Is Eddie predicting the weather now? :lol: I hope you get some rain, though. It sounds like you really need it out there.


----------



## ariella42

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> By sticky do you mean drag on the skin? Or just soft? I used 20% in the new recipe.
> 
> It's on off sprinkling here.


Yeah, it was dragging on my skin and felt a bit, well, sticky in the shower. Of course, it might have been something else I was using. That was one of my first batches, and I wasn't taking good notes then.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ariella42 said:


> The wether? Is Eddie predicting the weather now? :lol: I hope you get some rain, though. It sounds like you really need it out there.


Bahahahahaha! :ROFL: :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Haven't tried the soap in the shower yet, just washed my hands with it. It was really smooth and glided easily.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

It is pouring down rain here - the rain is coming down so fast that it is setting on top of the ground - my pond is flooding the pasture below it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't want that much rain.. Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

5 days left for puppies. She might go on Monday though, she's been really uncomfortable.
29 days for Moon!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Goat day is tomorrow!


----------



## ariella42

So I was sitting here, wrapping up my in-office work for the day because I have to leave for a closing soon. I just couldn't figure out what I was forgetting to do, though. All of the emails were sent, phone calls were made, documents were reviewed. I double checked the branch I was going to. Then it hit me - I was still wearing jeans and a t-shirt, so clearly I was far too comfortable. :lol: Now, I'm sausaged into a suit and ready to go :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Mm farm fresh eggs and country potatoes topped with a little avocado and cheese  :yum:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Can't forget that suit Ariella!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have never worn a suit... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've never won a suit either :lol: I have worn one though... in court :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So I broke down and decided to cut it! I'm weak :ROFL: It smells like juicy fruit almost :yum:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That looks so cool Lacie! Love the colors!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You didn't see my other two, did you?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No I didn't! Those are pretty too! Pinks, oranges and greens are my favorite colors tho


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Very pretty soaps - love your color choices. - what scents are you using?

off soap topic - my little orphan Nubian buckling will be 3 months on 2/16 and he weighs 60 pounds (on the scale - not taped) 

by the way I didn't want this much rain either - I may have to grow rice -lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You didn't see my other two, did you?


 I like the black Lacie! Can you make a pink orange and black one?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Just found out that Jasper (the Pygmy I sold a few months ago) was attacked and killed by dogs  I'm not sure this week could get much worse...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I like the black Lacie! Can you make a pink orange and black one?


Possibly, what scent?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I don't know squat about scents... Something good! Like the one I just got from soapella! Lol! I can't describe the scent it's just good!

She calls it girly but that's not how I would describe it..


----------



## nigies4ever

Dee...is the goat day you're talking about Davis? Sorry about the loss of your Pygmy also


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry about Jasper.

Is it a floral scent? Musk? Perfume?


----------



## ariella42

I'm sorry to hear about Jasper :hug:


----------



## ariella42

Lacie, your soaps are gorgeous! I've had no luck with swirls, so I'm a bit jealous


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nigies4ever said:


> Dee...is the goat day you're talking about Davis? Sorry about the loss of your Pygmy also


Yes Davis! Are you going??

Thanx everyone.. Jasper was a good little chubby goat..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, I can sit here and sniff it all day long and still not come up with an accurate description... But my best guess is floral with a slog hint of perfume.. Even though if you ask me if I like perfume I will say no.. :lol: I confuse myself sometimes..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's pretty soft and the first bar I used is almost half gone from just two uses.. Does that mean it hasn't cured enough? Or is that just the way this soap is?


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

sometimes they use oils that do not make a hard bar of soap- adding sodium lactate will make a harder bar. Sodium lactate is a natural salt from the soap making process.


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Yes Davis! Are you going??
> 
> Thanx everyone.. Jasper was a good little chubby goat..


I wish!


----------



## sassykat6181

I let my soaps cure 6 weeks before using. They get harder as the excess water evaporates.


----------



## sassykat6181

Anyone care to look at my thread on deciphering my goat fecal results?
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=175358


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> It's pretty soft and the first bar I used is almost half gone from just two uses.. Does that mean it hasn't cured enough? Or is that just the way this soap is?


It's either just a really soft bar, or it's not cured very long. Let one of them sit for a few weeks and see if they firm up.

Hmm, floral and maybe perfumey... I think the pink and purple one would fit the bill for that one. I'll see if I can mail your box and throw one of those in there on Monday. It's raining like crazy here and there has been 6 car wrecks on my way home and every 5 minutes there's sirens going down the road so I'm not going anywhere at all for a while :lol: 
And then you can give me some feedback on the new recipe, I like it so much more than the first ones I made!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay new soap! I do have to try Ariella's first though! Lol!


----------



## sassykat6181

Sometimes it's the base oil too. A soap high in olive oil, such as castile, will require a longer curing time


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I just pulled mine out of the molds today, and I'm loving the smell of the Rosemary mint!!  
hey Katrina, how much honey do you think would be too much? I can still get a good Whiff of lye in my honey/oatmeal...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

In mine, I put probably 5 TBS, maybe 6 in maybe 13oz batter. I just dump stuff in until it feels right :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! I do either 1/2 cup or 1 cup.. I think it's a half... Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

1/2 cup of honey in how much batter? Or is that how much batter? Lol

I don't want to put too much sugars in mine because I don't want it overheating, or going through gel or partial gel.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Maybe your problem is that you didn't add enough fragrance.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Mmm honey! Now I want some honey!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't add any fragrance to my honey/oatmeal one...

7.5lbs of oils and 3.25? Lbs of liquids.... 1 lb of lye...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Mmm honey! Now I want some honey!


Nasty!! I don't like honey or the smell of honey! I hate the honey/oatmeal soap cause it smells nasty to me! Lol! Everyone always loves it though...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well it sounds like enough honey, it's generally used at 1tbs per 1lb oil, maybe just add more next time? I'm not sure what the issue could be, my unscented ones don't smell like anything.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

How can you not like honey? Weirdo :lol: 

Just for that, I'm going to go take a shower with one of the oatmeal and honey bars! I smell like a disgusting pig pen.... I had to fix a prolapse on one of the pigs, bleh.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think I finish my very soft, very good smelling bar of soap before I start another


----------



## sassykat6181

Skyla, my oatmeal & honey is just a scent. While I do put ground oatmeal in it, I don't add actual honey. I will though next fall as I'll be starting bee hives this spring  unless of course its so delicious that I dont want to waste it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ah, ok  I was just sniffing it again.. Lol! And I guess it is more of a honey smell.. So it's probably just me :lol: 
I just hate the smell of honey so that bar is so gross to me as it is! 

It's real pretty though  








And this is the Rosemary Mint


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Very nice! I love them!


----------



## CritterCarnival

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I just pulled mine out of the molds today, and I'm loving the smell of the Rosemary mint!!
> hey Katrina, how much honey do you think would be too much? *I can still get a good Whiff of lye in* my honey/oatmeal...


Have you "zap tested" your soap?? If you can still smell lye, you may be lye heavy and still caustic. :?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Zap test?

And I don't seem to smell the lye anymore.. I did a bit when I first unmolded them... And they have been sitting for a few hours and I don't smell it anymore... 

And thanks Dee!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Skyla, stick your tongue on the soap, if it zaps you like a battery, it's not ready to use yet.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh that's scary.. Should I lick my soap? :lol: or is this a trick and y'all are just trying to see if you fan get people to lick soap?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Skyla, do you have that worked out quite right? Lets say you had 7.5lbs of olive oil, and using 1lb of lye, you're superfatting at around 1-2%, and close to 3lbs of water. So you may be using a concentrated lye solution.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yuck... Well in normally let it cure for 3 weeks so I'll check it then... Like I said though, I don't smell it anymore.. I do have a weird nose, so idk.. It is only 3 days old right now lol

And this is my recipe


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No it's a real thing Dee :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmm, it seems fine, you must just have a weird nose. Was it the lye 100% dissolved in the water/milk when you poured it?


----------



## sassykat6181

Lye is a very strong smell to me. I use 100% goats milk in my soap. I did however try a recipe that used an equal part of lye to water and then added the remainder of goats milk. The smell was no where near as bad in the mixed soap because the chemical reaction occurred during the lye - water mix.....I also got a lighter, whiter color since the sugars in the milk didn't react with the lye, causing excessive heat and the resulting burnt orange hue. What is my point....a few drinks later......your lye should be completely reacted within 24 hrs of pour. The cure time is to simply harden the bar. Otherwise, you need to go back to your lye:wateril ratio for the qualities you are trying to achieve


----------



## CritterCarnival

Yes, the zap test is a real thing. You can either touch your tongue to your soap, or you can wet your finger and rub your soap then put your finger on your tongue. Either way you do it, if you just taste soap you're good to go, all the lye is saponified. If, however, you get a zappy tingle on your tongue, there is still un-saponified lye and your soap should not be used until it becomes zap free.

The zap test isn't dangerous, but is a bit freaky the first few times you do it. It is an unmistakeable ZAP!! :lol:



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> And this is my recipe
> View attachment 87629


I have to comment on the note at the bottom of your recipe, where it says to keep vinegar near. That is no longer advocated in the event of a lye spill *on skin*...flushing the area with cold water and then washing with soap is now the correct action.

The reason for the change is that, while, yes the vinegar will neutralize the lye, it (the lye) also reacts with the liquid (the vinegar) and gets HOT!! So you may not get a chemical burn, but you _can_ get serious exothermic (HEAT) burns...

http://www.soapalooza.com/blog/2014/01/how-to-handle-a-lye-spill/


----------



## nigies4ever

Just published our first website...tell me what y'all think. :razz: http://4hdairygoats.weebly.com It's definitely not finished (still needs pics, etc.) but it's a start!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The side bars are hard to read and the text is pretty light, so it's a little hard to see as well.


----------



## nigies4ever

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> The side bars are hard to read and the text is pretty light, so it's a little hard to see as well.


Thanks for the feedback..trying to figure out how to fix that


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I like the lay out. Good job!


----------



## nigies4ever

Think I fixed things..


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I like the lay out. Good job!


Thanks Dee!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ugh... I gotta get up at 5:20 so I'm ready by the time my friend gets here to pick me up for goat day! Guess I better get ready for bed..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, I had bf sniff the soap.. He said it's more perfume than flower... I guess my nose isn't very smart..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, I had bf sniff the soap.. He said it's more perfume than flower... I guess my nose isn't very smart..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks guys...  

And Kat I do that too.. The water is to mix the lye, then I slowly add it to the milk


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! Goat day! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I went to a goat seminar today  it was interesting, and a bit confusing lol


----------



## LadySecret

What was the topic of the seminar?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Right now they are talking about mastitis and proper milking protocol here. But this is going to be a short lecture


----------



## LadySecret

That's cool that you have goat seminars close to where you live.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

We only had to drive 2 hours! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mine was on goat nutrition.. It was good, but he went into math and cows and it was a lot to take in lol!

And only 10-15min from my house lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lucky! Redwood hills is doing a speech now


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yum!


----------



## glndg

I'm at a goat seminar too. Wait! Who's this?!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Vicki, my butt is numb, were standing in the back.. Is that food place you were talking about pretty reasonably priced


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Vicki, my butt is numb, were standing in the back.. Is that food place you were talking about pretty reasonably priced


LOL! Yes.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

We are hungry, are you going to sit through the next one about the Internet too?


----------



## glndg

No.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hahah! See that's what I said to my mom at the end of ours!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx for a great lunch Vicki! I'm glad you showed us that place! I had a pretty good time today considering it was much different than I thought!


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Thanx for a great lunch Vicki! I'm glad you showed us that place! I had a pretty good time today considering it was much different than I thought!


:thumbup: You're welcome. It was good, and great to meet you and your friend. 
Mmmmm...paella burritos. Dee likes a little salsa with her burrito!:laugh:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Bahahahaha! I love salsa!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You might think I live on a farm and my dog is allowed inside after she plays in the mud.....







I guess I get to clean the floor now... But I'm whiped out so its gonna wait till tomorrow!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sounds like you two had a good time at goat day!  Did you learn anything?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I learned that Vicki is a real human and not a robot spy or creepy man like we are normally warned about from meeting people on the Internet :ROFL: still not sure about the rest of you :lol: :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Me thinks there will be pups in the near future of today... lots of up and down, digging and panting. It's day 56, I haven't had one go this early before I don't think, hope it all goes well. Normally they all whelp on day 60.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmm, maybe I spoke too soon. She seems fine now, maybe she was just trying to get comfortable and over worked herself :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope, I was right. She's panting, digging and pretty restless again. Ate only a teeny bit and keeps trying to wander off. She's in her own spot now.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ahh any pups yet?? Maybe you will get lucky and one will come out like this!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nothing yet, she's resting right now, probably won't be until tonight.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It is pouring rain out there....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No, it's pretty windy but rain is on/ off


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My backyard is flooded though..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just came back in from feeding a little while ago and once again, all the goats except for Babette came out to eat. She thinks she'll melt :lol: Snobby thing, she'd rather starve :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I haven't gone out to feed yet... I can see that Kat is still eating dinner out of the feeder even though the top blew off so now she and the hay are wet :lol: temper is under the shelter..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Even though it's been pouring rain, it's still 60 degrees outside, so it's kind of a warmish rain :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, I was shocked when I let the dogs out to pee and I was expecting to be really cold standing at the door in my pjs but it was surprisingly warm! I didn't even have to close the door while I was waiting for them lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok... It's pouring now...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Looks like a contraction every now and then, lot more panting. I predict at least one pup by 8pm


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want pictures!


----------



## sassykat6181

Me too! I need something happy.....it's snowing again. Ugh


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Oh. I love your floors. My dogs dig up gophers. Then come in. And we have carpet. Cannot wait to have wood put in!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I learned that Vicki is a real human and not a robot spy or creepy man like we are normally warned about from meeting people on the Internet :ROFL: still not sure about the rest of you :lol: :lol:


:ROFL: And I learned that Dee and her friend speculated before we met that my real name might be Vic, I could be really tall, and have a deep voice. (They were both taller than me.):shocked:

I wasn't worried about them. :laugh:

You can be my niece, Dee. :razz: Jill is still my cousin! :laugh:


----------



## glndg

Lacie, there was a good cleaner slide in the Zoonotic Diseases session. My pic is not that good, but it is supposed to put up on a web site soon. UCD is using hydroperoxide cleaners more now because they are low in toxicity and work well against many disease pathogens.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> :ROFL: And I learned that Dee and her friend speculated before we met that my real name might be Vic, I could be really tall, and have a deep voice. (They were both taller than me.):shocked:
> 
> I wasn't worried about them. :laugh:
> 
> You can be my niece, Dee. :razz: Jill is still my cousin! :laugh:


Lol you already knew how old I was when you dubbed me your cousin  I'm skeptical about everyone till I meet them in person :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh I got a new hot spot so I can take my iPad anywhere I want now! As long as it is a place with cell service


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Oh I got a new hot spot so I can take my iPad anywhere I want now! As long as it is a place with cell service


That's great! WiFi can be a pain, so I love cellular.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, my wifi was always cutting out and I didn't have it at work so now I can talk to you all day! :lol: this is like portable wifi! I love the idea! Haven't used it enough to see how good it works, we literally just got back from best buy maybe 20-30 min ago


----------



## glndg

I bet Lacie is busy with puppies now. I took a trip in my car today...pouring rain, gusty winds, accidents by the roadside. Glad I'm home. Going to get some chores done now inside where its dry and warm. TTFN!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope, no puppies yet. Still panting and digging around. She woke up from her uncomfortable nap a little while ago, so maybe in a few hours she'll be closer.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I almost caused a car accident today... It was terrifying... My truck did a 180 and came very close to 3 other vehicles....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Humans are mean...


----------



## Emzi00

They sure are Sarah...


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I almost caused a car accident today... It was terrifying... My truck did a 180 and came very close to 3 other vehicles....


Wow! You are all very lucky.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's scary Dee! Glad you're ok!

Well, I think she changed her mind of having them today :lol: Maybe tomorrow, she isn't digging or panting at the moment, and her babies stopped bouncing like popcorn, so they must be getting ready.


----------



## sassykat6181

Someone let your dog in on "doe code"


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She's a first timer, and she already knows all the tricks to the trade :lol: Why can't she be like her grandma and pop them out just a few hours after showing stage one labor? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey Katrina, what temp do you have your lye/milk and oils at when you make milk soap? I've seen some people add the lye/milk at 50 degrees and the oils be at 90 or so, does it really matter if they aren't within 10 degrees of each other?


----------



## sassykat6181

I mix between 90-100 and have both at the same temp. If your oils are hotter than the milk/lye, you risk them separating out after you pour. I rushed two batches a couple months back and my coconut oil rose to the top.


----------



## glndg

You might already know this site, but for bulk oils soaperschoice was recommended. This web site was recommended for the properties of oils: summerbeemeadow.com

Misc.: Florals and cloves accelerate trace. Sunflower slows trace.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My stupid stupid dog tried to eat my soap again.... I didn't even think about it since this soap is a perfume scent.. But she pulled it all out and tried to eat the oatmeal honey sample that came with my soapella soaps.... She clearly didn't like it.... Stupid dog...


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> My stupid stupid dog tried to eat my soap again.... I didn't even think about it since this soap is a perfume scent.. But she pulled it all out and tried to eat the oatmeal honey sample that came with my soapella soaps.... She clearly didn't like it.... Stupid dog...


Lol, ours have tried that as well as toothpaste, shampoo, deo, etc...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What is it with your dog and your soap? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My dog is a complete idiot Lacie... She's not a real German shepherd... I swear someone gave her the brain of a lab....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Most labs don't seem to have a good track record for their brains :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Exactly my point.. And exactly why I would never own one... I need to trade my GSD in for a new, smarter one... :sigh: I just get so mad at her when she eats my stuff


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I had a dog that used to eat my stuff.... had :lol: I gave her away to someone who had more time for her at the time.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well this dog is about 11 and has been here for over 2 years and just recently started eating stuff.. I think she's just getting old.. She's already got two paws in the ground..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have an 11 year old, and she's still coherent, little hard of hearing and eyes aren't as good as they used to be, but she's still sharp as a tack.
And my sister has a 16 year old, but he's pretty senile :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes but you have smaller dogs they live much longer... My 13 yr old Aussie mix is just starting to get old in his rear end, his mind is still good eyes ok! hearing going out a bit, but my GSD is 94# and not fat..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Not really average lifespan of cattle dogs is 13 years :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Max (the GSD) seems to be "all there" aside from bad hips and knees but she just looses her mind when you leave her alone to think on her own.. If she's in the house she eats random things and if she's outside she wanders into places where she could get killed and just seems completely unaware of her surroundings..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes but with good care, I have seen quite a few come into my work at 16


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I did say average though, some live to be 15-17, but the "well worked" ones usually only live to be 13. Wonder if any of them were from me :chin:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wonder! I always think of you when I see a blue for some reason :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well it's highly possible, my dogs are all over. From california, to montana to mexico :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lot of people get them from shelters around here too... People buy them to run cattle and don't train them so they end up with hyper dogs that don't have a job and they drop them off at the shelter..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think my house is gonna blow over...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well shes up and down again, way more than before, panting again, whining and grunting, so probably at 3am is when she'll really start :lol:. I'm gonna take a cat nap so I don't fall asleep between puppies :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol she really did study up on the doe code didn't she... This is making me not look forward to kidding..... :lol:


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> My stupid stupid dog tried to eat my soap again.... I didn't even think about it since this soap is a perfume scent.. But she pulled it all out and tried to eat the oatmeal honey sample that came with my soapella soaps.... She clearly didn't like it.... Stupid dog...


Step 1: Make some soap
Step 2: Leave uncured soap in range of dog
Step 3: Hide with video camera (optional step)
Step 4: Watch dog doing zap test on uncured soap
Step 5: Wash dog's mouth out
Hopefully dog will not eat soap again. :razz:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:ROFL: can I make the soap cheese scented so she never tries to eat used paper towels (from quesadillas) again either? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think I made myself sick... I tried to make kale chips but I clearly did it wrong and I ate some anyway... Now I feel just awful...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's unfortunate Dee....
Well it ended up getting way too hot in my room to even be comfortable, so said cat nap was not accomplished :lol: she's still holding in there. She was crying up a storm 20 minutes ago, so I let her out to pee again. She was just out 45 minutes before, so she's getting closer.
She's trying to rest again, and is only kinda semi successful. Still whining a little bit. Getting clingy again, she's been skitzy and trying to run from me the past few days.


----------



## nigies4ever

No, no...kale's just gross however you eat it


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Got a big red full mask male. He was stuck as stuck could get. His bottom jaw was open, so every time she pushed his jaw got him further stuck, his front leg was hanging him up, he was just a wreck :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Kale is livestock food, gross...

Ugg, well the oldest boy made it to Germany after a lay over in Iceland, new electric put up, worn out fence charger replaced, kids disbudded, wether shed repaired, youngest boy has decided to never speak to us again, Pup being with held food tonight in prep for surgery, have to take his water early tomorrow, Pup goes into surgery at noon, not sure I'm happy with my choice to have a student do it now, they always wake up when my vet does it, funny thing about Vicki and the cousin thing is that my great grandma was related to her family, she actually is...

Longest sentence ever :lol: Back when I have time. :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

2nd boy, red, breech. He has a black eye. 

Wow Jill, you've been busy. Hope everything goes well with Pup


----------



## LadySecret

^^^Hope your dog and her puppies are all well. That first breach sounded rough.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well so far its been rough. Only one was even halfway presenting correctly and that was the first one. 2nd was a breech (live), 3rd looked like it detatched a few days ago and was breech, 4th was a breech (live), 5th was breech (live) and not one girl. I don't think shes done yet. With all the breech pups she isn't contracting very well, had to use oxy to get the 4th and 5th ones out. She probably has 1-2 more from the feel of it.


----------



## ariella42

Sorry it's going rough. I hope the last ones come out easier.


----------



## LadySecret

How's it going with the pups? Is she done yet?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just woke up, looked over and she still had 4, felt her stomach and gave another shot if oxy. She just had a red female, live and presented correctly. Feels like she might be done now.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Might have spoke too soon. Shes pushing again


----------



## Trickyroo

Following for puppy updates……prayers it goes smoothly for her now , how scary


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She is worn out, very little effort in her pushing, and they are inconsistent. Thinking another breech puppy. What do you think? She'll push, then push again, then nothing for a few minutes, then one push, then nothing, etc. Time for one last shot?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dead pup. Looks like it detached when the last one did. Hopefully she is done now!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Don't feel anything else in there, I'd say she's done. Thank god. Live count is 4 males and 1 female. Stillborns were boy and girl.


----------



## LadySecret

Sorry


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's ok, I'm just glad she's ok, I'll take a 2 pup loss over her any day. She wasn't supposed to be bred, but there was an oops while I was gone. She's my baby and means a lot to me. She'll be fixed after this so it doesn't happen again. 
She did really well all things considering.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Can't believe it's almost 8am already, this time yesterday is when she started laboring.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Not all 5, but it's the only clean bedding pic, more pics later. They're pretty big for her.


----------



## LadySecret

I'm glad she's ok.  
I guess I've never seen newborn heeler pups before. Are they always born white and get darker as they age?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, they are born all white, with whatever markings they will have, and they get their color as they grow. They get it from the dalmation.
So if it's going to be a blue full mask, they'll be all white with two black patches over the eyes.


----------



## sassykat6181

Cute pups. Glad momma is ok.


----------



## Trickyroo

Wow sorry about the lost pups . Poor momma had s hard time of it. 
I'm glad she's ok and the pups ! You must be exhausted too !
Glad it's over now , ya'll need a good nap 
Has she passed everything ?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think she did. There was a placenta with each pup. The last one out came with a lot of fluid too.


----------



## ariella42

You guys had a rough night! I'm glad she's okay. The pups are adorable!


----------



## Trickyroo

Good. How old is the momma again ? She had a tough time , but at least she came through it ok. Cute little buggers 
How's momma now ? What's her name ? I haven't kept up with all the chats.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Do you guys remember my itty bitty baby Roo? That's momma, unfortunately. She's not much over 30lbs, and she got bred by the big red stud who is a mammoth. He was 66lbs at a year old.
She just turned one in November, she was bred by accident while I was gone.
She's wiped out, but is tending to them very well. All babies have fat bellies so they are getting enough to eat, theyre all quiet and sleeping right now.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Glad little Roo is doing well Lacie!

I wish I could say the same about me... I was up all night vomiting every two hours.... Needless to say I'm not at work today....


----------



## goathiker

What a long stressful day, poor Pup. 

Sounds like Roo has a handle on it Lacie.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Poor pup! I had a pretty crummy day myself... My dogs got biscuits for breakfast because I couldn't stand long enough to fill their bowls..


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, it sounded like you were having a blast today....Not.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Now my brain hurts and I'm completely drained and hungry but I sure as heck don't want to try to eat anything..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I bet pup feels the same way lol


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Really pretty dog. Pups too 
How many of you tend to have the does who keep holding in their kids even though they act and show signs of getting closer to kidding?


----------



## goathiker

I think Pup joined a weird gang...He's got a pretty funky hood.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

If you have scurs removed Jill? That's quite a helmet!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nigies4ever

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> Really pretty dog. Pups too
> How many of you tend to have the does who keep holding in their kids even though they act and show signs of getting closer to kidding?


It's called the Doe Code


----------



## nigies4ever

Wow..the newest in goat fashion, I guess.  How's he doing?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

nigies4ever said:


> It's called the Doe Code


Well she's not following it :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, he got a full packing fitness check, castration, scur removal, hooves trimmed under sedation, IV fluids during surgery. He's got a lot of big and little owies now. It would have cost me about $800 if I hadn't done it through recruitment. I think the students did alright on him.


----------



## nigies4ever

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> Well she's not following it :lol:


Lol, when's she due?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

That's the problem. I don't know besides it being In FEBRUARY OR MARCH


----------



## sassykat6181




----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Don't have that problem in Texas :hearts:


----------



## goathiker

I'm going to go give him his pain meds, then I'll let you know how he's doing now. Last time I checked on him he was sleeping under his heat light.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=175232


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I got my goat milk laundry detergent in the mail today


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I also got these coasters in the mail someone made for me to give to my step mom. They are her goats that I gave her


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

goathiker said:


> Yeah, he got a full packing fitness check, castration, scur removal, hooves trimmed under sedation, IV fluids during surgery. He's got a lot of big and little owies now. It would have cost me about $800 if I hadn't done it through recruitment. I think the students did alright on him.


That's awesome! Hope he heals up fast.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It's ok, I'm just glad she's ok, I'll take a 2 pup loss over her any day. She wasn't supposed to be bred, but there was an oops while I was gone. She's my baby and means a lot to me. She'll be fixed after this so it doesn't happen again.
> She did really well all things considering.


As you say, all things considering, she did great. Glad she is okay and you have 5 healthy pups. Poor mama went through a lot.


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> I think Pup joined a weird gang...He's got a pretty funky hood.


Wow! Poor pup is right! Glad you could get it all taken care of and he's okay.


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Poor pup! I had a pretty crummy day myself... My dogs got biscuits for breakfast because I couldn't stand long enough to fill their bowls..


You are poor too, Dee!  Vomiting is one of my least favorite things. :sad:
(But I do prefer it to having 4 large live babies and two dead or having surgery on both ends.)

Hope you feel better soon. A lot of people seem to be getting some kind of flu or cold.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Poor Pup, he has some pretty rad head gear though  poor guy, hope he heals up quickly

Well Roo is taking care of them pretty well. She doesn't really want to drink anything though, and she's not eating, so I'm going to see if she wants some left over spaghetti or broth.


----------



## goathiker

Okay so it's been years since I've a horse gelded. I go get him up and a bunch of bloody fluid drains, then he feels better. They didn't tell me how often to make him get up and move around...Like every couple hours maybe? 

He drank some water and is nibbling at his Douglas fir branch. I got *most* of his Meloxicam down him.


----------



## Trickyroo

From what i remember he will have some draining…..been a while though since I've been at a barn with a just gelded horse , lol.. I don't know , but i guess its as tolerated ? Day one would be a bit difficult for the poor guy , but the next i would think he would want to be up and "gimping" around more…..but thats just a guesstimate  Did they give you any directions to flush the area ? If not , i would think that standing would keep it draining and not retaining any fluid.
Just the idea that Pup is a goat and not a horse , i just don't know….but heck , the procedure is the same , they would have both lost the same parts….and healing should be the same…


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

When we had colts gelded they drained for a few days or more. We exercised them four or five times a day to keep the swelling down. So mane walk him around a bit a few times a day? Not sure if it's the same with a goat. A horse will swell up like a football if they don't move. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

I was thinking about the swelling as well ^^^^ but goats are so much more "intricate" and sensitive shall we say in their attitude and body parts then horses…. But , both can be the same drama kings ,lol.. 

I just worry about keeping their rumen working and their appetite up.


----------



## goathiker

He was done exactly the same way they do a horse since he is 10 months. What he's draining right now isn't pleasant but it does slow to a stop a couple minutes after I get him up. It's really hard to drench meds without touching their head :lol:

After 48 hours he can have a small gentle companion. Right now he has his aunt and half sister beside him in the next kennel and his mom and half sisters and brother are in the big stall on the other side. The babies can go through the creep area and visit everyone from the aisleway so, he has plenty of other goats to see and touch through the chain link.


----------



## goathiker

He ate some hay on the way home, he cleaned up his grain, and he is eating his fir branch. Tomorrow I'll go get him some hemlock and dogwood branches.


----------



## Trickyroo

Well him having a appetite is most of the battle , lol..
What do they say about intact horses……cut off the jewels and you end up owning a horse with a brain……but goats being smart as they are , its almost scary to think what he will be capable of now , lol..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's funny Laura! And I never thought about it before but my wether is far smarter than my buck!


----------



## Trickyroo

Its just so true :coffee2: Hope your feeling better Dee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My buck is the only intact male I have ever owned and he's not putting up a good argument on behalf of intact animals so I going to have to completely agree with you on this one!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thank you  I seem to have survived the food poisoning and 13 hours of vomiting so I guess I will go to work today


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh yuck ! Been there , its noooo fun , sorry you went through that 
But , its good to be over it , thats for sure ! Eat light today , give your tummy a rest


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes, I think I will sip some tea  I'm just happy to be alive today, I felt like death yesterday... I prayed I would wake up normal today and my prayer was answered!


----------



## Trickyroo

Exactly what I'm doing  Ive been praying for that for years….
I would go to bed and pray , please let me wake up normal tomorrow , but never did it happen , so i just roll with it 

Its good to feel alive again , aint it


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm just not sure how to eat light right now... I'm so starving... My body wants to make up for all the missing calories from yesterday...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes, it's great to feel alive! Just wish I wasn't so hungry... I'm about to nibble on this cute chubby cat...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats




----------



## goathiker

Ow, barn sleeping is not fun...


----------



## Trickyroo

Im just getting over being sick myself so i understand being so massively hungry and having to hold back and eat light , its killing me !
I see something i want to eat like chicken cutlets or something i just want to shovel it in , but i know i will regret it later , its just not fair 

I want that kitty ! He looks delicious 

Hows Pup Jill ?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, so I thought by eating log you meant just put a little less cheese on my breakfast burrito  I was wrong... I'm nauseous again... But I have a head ache too so at least there is something in my tummy so I can take mild pain meds.. Oh and that kitty is a girl 

So Ya Jill, how's pup?


----------



## Trickyroo

Yeesh , that mightn't have been a good idea Dee  
Feel better , take it slow lady , lol.. My pardons to the kitty , she is adorable


----------



## Trickyroo

Wait a minute , is that the kitty that was sick a while back ?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nope, this is the kitty that was sick














See the almost bald patch on her big fat belly? That's from her licking when her bladder didn't feel good  but she's a happy girl now!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Those are my two fat old ladies.. They are big girls!


----------



## LadySecret

I love dilute tortoise shell! What a beautiful kitty.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh thank you! She's a very loving kitty but she hates to be held.. So needless to say she did not like cat selfie day..


----------



## Trickyroo

Awwwww  Yes , i see that ! Poor thing , she was showing you were she hurt though , smart kitty ! Glad she is back to health 
Pretty gal !


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My kitties!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My black kitty didn't want to cooperate..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How many cats do
You have Dee?!


----------



## LadySecret

I have five cats too. I told my boyfriend that I had to have at least five dogs so no one could call me that weird cat lady.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Bahahaha! That's great! Those are just the house cats! Except the fluffy one, she lives outside then I have 3 more outside cats.. So 10 total and 4 dogs


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh my pretty kitties !!!! 
The black kitty looks less then amused for that picture , lol. 
Wow that's a lot of kitties ! Your not the crazy cat lady Dee , your the crazy goat lady


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I'm just the crazy farm lady... And yes Bo (black cat) was very upset that I took him away from his breakfast to take a pic :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Pup and I slept under heat lights trying to keep his temp up. He has lost a lot of blood. The discharge is a healthier color now and he started drinking about 3:30 this morning.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

What a good goat mama! I'm glad he's coming along better


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

:wave:


----------



## goathiker

Hi Sidney, how are you doing?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Sydney! :wave: long time no see!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My first day at the feed store is the 18th  so excited and really nervous! Lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

I have been super busy! :lol: I missed y'all


----------



## Scottyhorse

What's going on with Pup, Jill?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We've missed you too!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi Sydney! :wave:

Jill, that's a lot of blood.. Are you sure that's normal?

I hope you really like your new job Skyla, sounds exciting!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks I think I will  the people are all great  so I'm pretty excited  just nervous lol! And of corse, I have to be there for when they open... And I have no clue how long my shift is! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

No it's not normal. I just got off the phone with OSU. He had a hemorrhage. They said to leave him completely alone not to let him get excited or jump around at all. I'm to start him on Duramycin. They don't want me to clean him off or anything that might make him jump or kick. 


Sidney, I let the OSU students use him for their final exams...I'm kind of regretting it now.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh, to castrate him? Poor guy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Poor Pup...


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, they castrated him and removed his scurs.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Annie started bagging up about a week ago.  She has turned into the she-devil around the other goats, though! She's just insane when I'm around her. It looks like Ellie *might* be starting to bag up, but it's hard to tell. Baby is due in late June/early July, and I'll hopefully be breeding Betty on her next heat. I also found a nice yearling doe who is bred to a super awesome Dills buck, so I will hopefully be buying her. She's a steal, too! She is due in June as well.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yikes, he sure got it on both ends.


----------



## goathiker

Did you see Guinen's babies? She had 2 doelings and a buckling.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds exciting!  I can't wait for babies!! Mine are due in a little over a month  decided to pull and bottle/bucket raise my kids this year


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, he has a funky hat.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Jill, I didn't! That's awesome  

Skyla, I am really excited! My first Boer babies


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They are some of the cutest babies there are!


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, Boers are pretty cute.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Sydney!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well Roo is an excellent momma, and she's finally drinking now, not sure on the eating yet, I think she knocked some out of the bowl in with her and it go buried in the blankets. 

25 days till Moon kids  
I'm lambar feeding Babette and Coups kids, and Clarice's doe(s).


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hooray for Roo and the giant puppies!!

I thought you were dam raising this year Lacie?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, Babette is a skitzy thing and so is Clarice, so if I don't want to spend 8+ years making their kids only semi tame like them, I'm pulling them at birth :lol: And Coup has a lopsided udder that I want to fix.... wish they told be that before I made the 10+hr round trip journey.... oh well, her daughters will have even udders :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Just put a deposit down on her!!!  Eeek!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I think the resulting kids from this cross will be very nice.


----------



## goathiker

She looks nice. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Very cute Sydney! When to you get her?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Everyone is doing great! Nacoma is starting to put fat and muscle on him finally, but still growing like a weed. The bucks are growing hair back on their heads after their fungal thing. Betty's doelings are hopefully going to go to their new home soon. Baby is growing well, maturing into a pretty doe for sure.  Betty herself is looking good. A little thin but once she's totally dried up she should put her weight back on hopefully. And of course Annie and Ellie are growing pretty round. :lol: 

I am really excited about her.  I don't like her rump but the buck she is bred to has a pretty level rump, so I think the kids will look really nice.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I like that little buck! He looks like an itty bitty alpine


----------



## Scottyhorse

I really like him. It will be cool to have his lines in my herd. I'll be retaining a doeling for sure, at least.


----------



## Ranger1

Lacie, is Coup's unevenness caused by mastitis do you know? Because Pat Colby claims that a couple teaspoons of Vitamin C a day will sure it if that is the case. I've never done it but it might be worth a try. :shrug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no... I just updated my TGS app and now everything is all different...... I'm not sure if I like it yet..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It looks like fb messenger now! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Not mastitis, could be from not drying up correctly her first time, maybe they let the kids nurse, they didn't say, I can only guess, but she had a lopsided udder the first day I got her. But hopefully she will freshen more evenly this time around, and it's something I can even out.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So I have this idea here... not to be viewed as macabre or anything, but if the excess bucklings don't sell this year, they will be havested and I'm tanning their hide and making a goat fur college! I had a deer one, but I threw it away this year, it was getting ratty, probably had 20 different hides sewn together.


----------



## Scottyhorse

She was a FF, right? Isn't it not too uncommon for a FF to freshen a bit uneven?

Dee, I will be getting her as soon as Betty's two doelings are picked up.


----------



## Scottyhorse

That sounds really cool, Lacie.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She was a 2yr 2F when I got her, she was even as a FF. Not sure what happened last year, they didn't say.

Any doelings that don't sell will be bred and sold as milkers, always a market for that  I don't know why, but sometimes it's hard to sell them for even $200, but as soon as they are in milk, I can sell them for $500 all day long.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Your making me hungry Lacie..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Talking about my goat furs? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No, harvesting bucks..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Watch me get nothing but 20 bucks this year.... :lol: Roo did not kick off the season with promising girl numbers...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Californian's are weird :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What in the world gave you that idea? I'm just sitting here, acting super regular... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I know she's not talking about me


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just had a turkey, stuffing, mashed potato, and peas dinner for only a dollar! Thank you banquet! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well it's not me, so it must be you :shades:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Still very hungry..

I do like the new count down button for the send time though (back to the updated app)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: I've yet to make dinner... having chinese food tomorrow, for the 2nd time in a week, too many birthdays! 4 in one week is overkill! :lol: One's tomorrow and the other two are the day after.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think my cat just cats a spell on me... She just stared at me with her eyes glowing more than I have ever seen.. Like those things that hang in the window at my grandmas house and make rainbows on the walls...

I feel compelled to feed the cat now..


----------



## nigies4ever

So my breeder thinks my Manchie took the first time..which means May babies! artygroup: Plus, she has a friend who does her Ultrasounds for free..which means I get to know how many too! Yay


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay tiny eared kids!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cool! I have one due on the 4th of July :july:


----------



## nigies4ever

Oooh I'm jealous...that means patriotic names


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Monster babies!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nigies4ever said:


> Oooh I'm jealous...that means patriotic names


With my luck she'll kid on the 5th, ruining everything, including my hopes and dreams :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

and yes! i love manchie ears..or lack thereof


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw monster puppies! I want to play with them!


----------



## nigies4ever

Adorable little puppies! And lol, mine is due late May, but watch her kid June 1st :shock:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Calm down Dee, they're only a day old! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh yeah, I hate it when mine are due at the end of the months, because if they go on the 1st of the next month, I either have intermediate, or junior kids.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't care if their eyes aren't open yet.. I still want to play with them!!

I have pedialyte... Who needs beer.......yay..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Why do you have pedialyte?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey, does anyone have any idea's on this? A friend of my daughters told me the other day that he pays child support for his daughter, HOWEVER, the mother of his daughter didn't want her at all and left her with him, and he had just turned 17 when she was born and he took care of her for a while, but he gave her up because he couldn't take care of her anymore. Now, I thought when you give a child up, you give up all rights and responsibilities to that child. Why is he paying child support? What am I missing here?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Because I had food poisoning yesterday and couldn't eat anything


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hey, does anyone have any idea's on this? A friend of my daughters told me the other day that he pays child support for his daughter, HOWEVER, the mother of his daughter didn't want her at all and left her with him, and he had just turned 17 when she was born and he took care of her for a while, but he gave her up because he couldn't take care of her anymore. Now, I thought when you give a child up, you give up all rights and responsibilities to that child. Why is he paying child support? What am I missing here?


He gave the child up for adoption?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Need to shower brb..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> He gave the child up for adoption?


Yes, he gave her up for adoption after the first couple weeks. He was 17 at the time and didn't feel like he could take care of her. The childs mom didn't want anything to do with her, so that's why he had her for a while. 
So he gave her up for adoption, and he has to pay child support. I don't get it. His daughter is 12, almost 13 now, but still.


----------



## goathiker

Sounds like she's stuck in the foster care system. He needs to go to court and try to get his parental rights terminated. It's not that easy anymore. We want the father of our grandchild (and his parents especially) out of our life, we don't need the child support he never pays and he's completely willing but, it would mean a big court fight with the state.


----------



## goathiker

I just realized I haven't eaten since 11:30 yesterday morning :scratch:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Maybe, I think she was adopted to some family in arizona, but it very well could be a foster home that took her. I bet he didn't do the papers right, at 17 he most likely didn't.
It's not like he's hard up for money though, he just bought a new 2015 toyota with the money he had in the bank. He had a 2014 car that had a steering column recall, and they were going to charge him $1400 for the fix. He said he wasn't paying for something that was their fault, flipped them off tossed them the keys to that car and walked across the street to the toyota dealership and bought his new car :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't think I've eaten since the buffet on saturday :chin: Maybe I did though... I've been mostly drinking all the beverages I binge bought when I got my tax money :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya'll are crazy! I darn near starved to death yesterday and now I can't get rid of this starving feeling... I want to eat more but I can only eat so much at a time without getting sick..


----------



## Scottyhorse

So I was listening to music on Spotify, and listened to this really dumb rap song just for the fun of it. Well, I tried to go back to my regular music and it's stuck on the rap song!! :sigh: So annoying.


----------



## Trickyroo

Hi guys  Jill how is Pup doing ? I saw he had a hemorrhage ! 
That picture you posted , that blood was waaaay to thick and red to be discharge ! Poor guy  Hope he does well now on the meds.
Congrats on your new babies ! Go eat something before you pass out 
Pup needs you , so don't get yourself sick by not eating , or forgetting to eat….


----------



## Trickyroo

Hey Sydney , good to see you around  

Lacie , those pups grew ! Look at those little sausages  Roo is taking excellent care of them


----------



## Trickyroo

eepwall:


----------



## goathiker

Pup is doing fine today, he's been eating slowly but continuously, drinking well. I just got done tricking his pain pill down him, he's going to get wise to that soon I suspect. His pain level is much less and he's been laying down to relax. He has enough energy to be a bit skittish.


----------



## Trickyroo

Thats great news Jill ! Glad he's doing better , what a scary thing to see all that blood when he got up ! Silly boy , yeah , I'm sure he will get smart to the pain pill tricks , they always do  
Thanks for the update 


Jill , does this emoticon remind you of anyone eepwall: …..eh em….your avatar….as soon as i saw this one , it reminded me of you , lol..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So how is everyone doing on the tail end of this hump day?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Excited for tomorrow!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What did I miss? What's tomorrow?


----------



## goathiker

Hay rationing day...I'm almost out.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just got hay today.. I was rationing all week...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well looks like today's over.. Guess I'll turn in.. G'Night everyone. Hope tomorrow brings brighter things


----------



## Scottyhorse

Miranda Lambert and Justin Moore concert with my 'herd'!!!


----------



## nigies4ever

I'm soooo jealous! Those are two of my favorites


----------



## goathiker

I am Sooo tired. I can't wait until everything settles enough I can crash for day.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

So jealous Sydney!!!!!  I'm nervous tomorrow, I've got the lead role in a play and I'm freaking out :hair:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Have fun at the concert Sydney!

Good luck Sarah, I'm sure you will do great!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Today is going to be a long day :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Monday is my last day at work.... Kinda bittersweet... I'm gonna miss some of my work peeps...


----------



## Trickyroo

Somebody's going to be missing you something bad too :slapfloor:


----------



## Trickyroo

You can go visit wearing your new work shirt and blue jeans


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! Actually, I forgot to tell you! We've been talking via Google messages like daily... So, he can still talk to me lol!


Haha! I so will to! Checks come in on Wednesdays so I'll go in after work at the feed store to get my check lol


----------



## Trickyroo

I'm telling Julie to tell you know you about this !


----------



## ariella42

We have an HVAC crew installing central heat and air for our landlords before they move back. I was not pleased to find this when I came home.










That's ceiling tiles and insulation on and around our hay. There's a ton of pink, floaty insulation on it that you can't see in the photo. Thankfully, I only bought one extra bale last time I went to the feed store.


----------



## Tapestry

That would have pissed me off!!:veryangry:


----------



## Trickyroo

Me too , i would have opened a can of whoop ash for sure :angry:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> I'm telling Julie to tell you know you about this !


Haha! Please do! Maybe he will talk to me! 
:sigh:


----------



## Trickyroo

Skyla men are from a different world then here , they have their own "ways" of showing someone they like them , lol...


----------



## ariella42

I emailed the company from my work email, which has Esq. and my law firm on it. That wasn't the only thing I was angry about, so I laid it all out.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I've noticed! Haha!!

I just don't know what to say to him to start a conversation with him via email!


----------



## ariella42

Trickyroo said:


> Skyla men are from a different world then here , they have their own "ways" of showing someone they like them , lol...


That is very true.


----------



## ariella42

Skyla, just say "Hey, what's up? Want to get together to....?"


----------



## Trickyroo

ariella42 said:


> I emailed the company from my work email, which has Esq. and my law firm on it. That wasn't the only thing I was angry about, so I laid it all out.


Good for you ! But be careful , you don't want to strum up too much flack since its your landlord's work crew. Did you talk to him/her about it ?


----------



## ariella42

My husband just confirmed my thoughts on that.


----------



## Trickyroo

About men being from another world or about the workers and the hay ?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ariella42 said:


> Skyla, just say "Hey, what's up? Want to get together to....?"


I haven't seen him in months and we have never gone out or anything other then a group of friends! :/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> About men being from another world or about the workers and the hay ?


:lol:


----------



## ariella42

Trickyroo said:


> About men being from another world or about the workers and the hay ?


:lol: About both, but particularly men


----------



## Trickyroo

Once his studies are over , he will have more free time  
But by then you may not be available , so his loss :dancedgi:


----------



## ariella42

Trickyroo said:


> Good for you ! But be careful , you don't want to strum up too much flack since its your landlord's work crew. Did you talk to him/her about it ?


We're trying to keep our landlords out of it because they would worry too much. They're friends of the family, so I know they'd be upset too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Once his studies are over , he will have more free time
> 
> But by then you may not be available , so his loss :dancedgi:


I know... I just feel 'pushy' lol!

Haha! I don't see that happening any time soon


----------



## Trickyroo

Yeah , i would too. Never good to do that. I would call them and talk to the supervisor of them and see where that goes. A bale of hay is NOT a table. Well , to us it is , but its definitely not a work bench. 
If your landlord told them they could work were you had the hay , its probably just going to cause finger pointing , IMO , so maybe talk to them , explain they can't work there with the insulation. Better to use honey then vinegar first


----------



## Tapestry

They probably need educating. To them, hay is something you sit on when you go to a hay ride or a fall festival, not food, not life or death.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok so I decided I love the new app  ️


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

24 more days for baby goats! 

Oh, I got a surprise call tonight from my mom.... she'll be here in the morning :shock:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh I wish I got that call! I miss my mom!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't think anyone noticed that I stopped plucking my eye brows :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: They probably have, they just don't want to say anything, but that's ok, I screwed my left eyebrow up the other day... so I'm just parting my hair differently now :slapfloor:

But my house isn't quite up to her standards yet, and we'll be at each others throat in 2 days, can't wait...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:ROFL: I told my co worker cuz she likes thicker eye brows and she has been begging me not to pluck them. She totally didn't notice! And she is one to be very honest if she thinks your ugly or pretty.. :lol: but she said they look better this way.. Not sure how she can say that if she didn't even notice but whatever'


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You should draw them on super thick and see what she thinks :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Or glue a bunch of hairs onto your eyebrows with eyelash glue and make them super bushy :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh, I bought an octopus day before yesterday, and it was coming overnight shipping and they lost it, they just found the box and got it to me today and it was already dead  so mad, he was going to be so cool! They still haven't decided if they are going to refund of ship another.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Some one please tell me this is a joke... :|


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You did what Lacie?? That's... Um odd..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Skyla I am very confused by that...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I bought an octopus yes, he was named and everything... my sister named it Greg, before it even got here. :lol: He was going to be so cool, he was red and everything! Oh well, I'll buy another one eventually if they don't ship me a new one. 

And Skyla, I was too lazy to read that...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Skyla I am very confused by that...


Me too! lol! :roll:
I can't see your emoji?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You should sue for animal cruelty.. Then you will get your octopus replaced! Lol


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh my gosh, I bought an octopus day before yesterday, and it was coming overnight shipping and they lost it, they just found the box and got it to me today and it was already dead  so mad, he was going to be so cool! They still haven't decided if they are going to refund of ship another.


I hate it when my octopuses get lost in the mail.:veryangry: :slapfloor:

Sorry though. That would be awful. :sad:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I figured out today that my can for the whole oats fits two whole 75# bags perfectly


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

We are having a major over population of mosquito Hawks..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This little spider is pretty happy about it though! But he kinda took over my measuring cup for the kelp meal..

Oh no! I changed my mind! I don't like the new app! It won't let me upload pix!! :veryangry:


----------



## glndg

Lacie, do you have a saltwater tank? If so, does it have other things in it?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

glndg said:


> I hate it when my octopuses get lost in the mail.:veryangry: :slapfloor:
> 
> Sorry though. That would be awful. :sad:


Lol, when my sister went down to the post office to ask if it was there yet they asked what was in the box and she said an octopus and they had weird looks on their faces and went back to look and didn't have the box, so she called me and my response was "What do you mean they don't have him?! He was shipped overnight!" and she was still at the counter and yelled back at me "I'm telling you they can't find Greg!" :slapfloor: :ROFL: She then apologized to the people at the counter and said she had to go :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I figured it out! Something was wrong with the settings... Hate when things change themselves when there is an update.. :shrug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

glndg said:


> Lacie, do you have a saltwater tank? If so, does it have other things in it?


I have two, one if a reef tank with damsels and a couple other fish and a lion fish, the other one had my sea horses, but I changed it so I could put the octopus in it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sea horses? I want one!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They're pretty small, only about an inch right now.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, even though they're red, I know you're so jealous :lol:


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I have two, one if a reef tank with damsels and a couple other fish and a lion fish, the other one had my sea horses, but I changed it so I could put the octopus in it.


Very cool. So where did the sea horses go?!


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> View attachment 88278
> 
> 
> I figured it out! Something was wrong with the settings... Hate when things change themselves when there is an update.. :shrug:


That looks like too many legs.....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Dee, even though they're red, I know you're so jealous :lol:


You don't have any blue boys huh?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> That looks like too many legs.....


Lol cuz he is eating a mosquito hawk!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I got these new really bright lights in my barn that bf just installed, the bugs really like them.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Lol, when my sister went down to the post office to ask if it was there yet they asked what was in the box and she said an octopus and they had weird looks on their faces and went back to look and didn't have the box, so she called me and my response was "What do you mean they don't have him?! He was shipped overnight!" and she was still at the counter and yelled back at me "I'm telling you they can't find Greg!" :slapfloor: :ROFL: She then apologized to the people at the counter and said she had to go :lol:


:ROFL: :lol: :slapfloor:


----------



## nigies4ever

I was gone for like 2 hours and I come back...Skyla's having boy troubles, Lacie's having octopus troubles, and Dee is having bug troubles.  Well at least I can say I've had 2/3 of those problems. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well who hasn't had octopus troubles :lol:


----------



## goathiker

The octopus at Marine Science Center used to crawl out of his tank every night and raise heck in the office. They are smart suckers. 'Course he was quite large. We lost him when he decided to eat a bunch of ink pens one night. 

He might have been a little annoyed when they took that picture Lacey, they change color to reflect their moods.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Lacie, I want an octopus now, and seahorses. I don't think my parents and would approve... :mecry: but anyways, rest in peace Greg, and may Greg II be just as awesome and hopefully more alive than you were :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Lol, when my sister went down to the post office to ask if it was there yet they asked what was in the box and she said an octopus and they had weird looks on their faces and went back to look and didn't have the box, so she called me and my response was "What do you mean they don't have him?! He was shipped overnight!" and she was still at the counter and yelled back at me "I'm telling you they can't find Greg!" :slapfloor: :ROFL: She then apologized to the people at the counter and said she had to go :lol:


Oh sheep :slapfloor::slapfloor::slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok y'all... You'd be proud of me! I emailed Mr. Youknowwho!


----------



## Trickyroo

So , you gave him what for and told him about life and all ?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! I asked him how he was sorta told him I missed him and other people lol! Asked him about work and school and told him about me new job...

I was feeling like a rebel last night  lol


----------



## Trickyroo

You go girl :hi5: You rebel you


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hahah!! 
That's what I told my mom when I let her do my hair.. And then I told her I did that this morning and her eyes bugged out of her head haha!! And I said 'I told you I felt like a rebel last night!' Lol


----------



## Trickyroo

That's too funny :slap floor: I could just see your Mom's face , :slap floor:
Did you tell Julie yet ? You've got to tell me what she says to you , lol..


----------



## Trickyroo

So did he answer back yet ?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! It was so funny!! She was so shocked! Haha!

Yes, she was there when I told my mom... I forget what she said at first.. Nothing much.. Then she told me I should tell him to come over and I'm available to sneak out at midnight lol!

And no, not yet...


----------



## Trickyroo

LOL , thats what i would have expected to come out of Julie's mouth , :slap floor:

Where does she get this stuff ??? :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:ROFL: Yep!

I don't know! It's slightly scary! Haha!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Good for you Skyla!! It always feels good to rebel :lol:

I can't get up... Someone is sitting on me..


----------



## sassykat6181

Just ordered the electric hoof knife. Apparently everyone else has jumped on the bandwagon because they are backordered until the end of the month


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want one!...


----------



## LadySecret

sassykat6181 said:


> Just ordered the electric hoof knife. Apparently everyone else has jumped on the bandwagon because they are backordered until the end of the month


Jealous! I want one so bad!


----------



## sassykat6181

With 26 goats, it's very time consuming to trim. My hands are small and not strong. They cramp after a few goats. Normally I spend 3 days trimming. The boers have the hardest hooves of them all, especially the bucks. They also get an 18% protein pellet


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dang thing was gelling before it got in the freezer. Also got so thick so fast I snapped the spatula handle in half stirring it. This one was glopped into the mold as well :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie are you still talking about the octopus or did I totally miss something?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:doh: I'm tired, a pic would help wouldn't it? :slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

!!! I love the colors!!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That one looks like you made it just for me!! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I had your colors in mind  :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What is the scent?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Energy, it kinda smells like soda :lol: like sundrop or squirt, sprite or sunkist maybe? It was supposed to be citrusy but everybody agrees it smells like those sodas :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol Yum! I have a dentist appt at 10 and I haven't even fed yet.. I barely even got up :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, have fun at the dentist, I have to clean my house!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You can come clean mine too


----------



## NubianFan

For anyone in the know,... I have sent Crush a valentines gift. So next week I will either be tickled pink or hound dog blue


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! What did you send him??


----------



## NubianFan

It's Kinda an inside joke between us. I can pm it to you.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yay Leslie!!!! :hug: :hi5:

Well, dress rehearsal went really well, despite the fact that I was so nervous I wanted to scream into a pillow or punch a wall or something... But I didn't forget any lines! So hopefully the real thing goes well!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok Leslie 

I'm off to the dentist!

Congrats Sarah! I told you you would do well!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Thanks


----------



## Scottyhorse

Lacie, I'm glad I am not the only one on here who is totally a fish and aquarium geek. I'll be setting up a reef tank soon, hopefully.  

But I must ask, what made you want damsels?? :lol: Those little things are horrid! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

There's only three :lol: and there's some dottybacks, fox face rabbit fish, two anthieses (sp?), a gobey, some dragonets or whatever the heck they're called and I think thats it :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just left TSC


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I just left TSC


Dee...which TSC do you go to? I only know about the one in Gilroy...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> There's only three :lol: and there's some dottybacks, fox face rabbit fish, two anthieses (sp?), a gobey, some dragonets or whatever the heck they're called and I think thats it :lol:


How do the dragonets live with those little beasts? :lol: Do yours take frozen food? Seems like everyone has a hard enough time getting them to eat by themselves, let alone with the rest of the fish. What's your secret??? :lol: Oh, and I want to see pictures of you tanks, too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Still no reply.... :/


----------



## ariella42

When did you email him, Skyla? He might be out (it is Friday night), perhaps he hasn't checked his email, or he might be trying to play it cool and formulate a response.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I found out where my hay is grown  so I can look up the mineral content of the county if those charts are at all accurate :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ariella's probably right, he's gotta think of exactly the right thing to say so he looks good


----------



## ariella42

DH thinks he's playing it cool. Sometimes guys don't want to seem too eager and want to make sure they have the "right" response.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I emailed him last night... In the past when we emailed it was daily for like a week at a time... At about 10pm or so.... So, he still has time :lol: 
I don't know if his work schedule has changed since we last talked, but he used to work all week and have Friday's off..

Idk... We'll see 
And I want him to be eager!! Lol! 
I'm slightly tempted to just tell him I like him LOL! But, I don't want things to be weird between us when our families get together and stuff... I just went through that with a guy I work with... He wouldn't talk to me for nearly 2 weeks! Now he talks to me daily lol!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

So... How should I go about finding out who my secret admirer is??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

By offering a reward? Lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Lol! Its driving me nuts, I've asked about a billion people if they know and nobody does!


----------



## NubianFan

Here is my idea. Start kissing every good looking boy you know til one kisses back... then at that point who cares if he was the original secret admirer or not.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Process of elimination! It's not me :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Ok he has already got it and responded so I feel like I can post it here now. I sent him flower seed pkts with romantic sounding names like forget me not and bachelor buttons and a note that said to the real.man who loves flowers and a valentines card.


----------



## NubianFan

And I signed it from your not so secret admirer and then put my name.


----------



## NubianFan

He said he loved it and it was the best and That I was very thoughtful.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yay! That's a good sign! I bought DH a jack links beef jerky valentines, but thought of you, Leslie :lol: it has sasquatch on it and fur around the heart shaped box, every single time I see sasquatch, it reminds me of you :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

That sounds groovey!!! I want a furry heart! !!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's great Leslie!

I got bf a decal sticker for his truck that he wanted. But he's out of town so he doesn't get to see it till Tuesday!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I tried to find a picture of the darn thing, but I guess my kmart is the only one that has that one design, all the rest look different. Oh well, I tried.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This is what I got it's 12 or 14 inches long and for some reason he likes to put stickers on his truck :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

That's cool


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

All the guys went to the desert for the long weekend to 4 wheel, shoot things, and ride dirt bikes. So provided he still has a in tact truck when he gets back he will love it!


----------



## NubianFan

https://www.google.com/search?site=...th-love-jack-link-s-valentine-s-jerky;364;350


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have to go to work tomorrow... :mecry:


----------



## NubianFan

That is one looonngg link but it works fore. Is that it Lacie?


----------



## NubianFan

Not me I have a 3 day weekend


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lucky!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, the fur is right but the picture is different.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Just remembered I took a pic of it in the store.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! That's great! Where did you find that?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It was at our kmart uptown.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh.. We don't have a Kmart any more


----------



## goathiker

Blech, can I fast forward to next week???


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Only if I can fast forward to tomorrow after noon..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ugh.. I guess I should get ready for bed... I wish I loved my job the same as I did the day I started..


----------



## goathiker

Good luck with that. I get to go trim cute Nigerians tomorrow though while DD watches Pup and the doe that's due. I will get a break at least.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kat and I got in another fight today... I hope I don't kill her babies trying to heal up this stupid udder infection...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's a brat.. I think I might offer her for sale and see if I get any nibbles...


----------



## goathiker

Oh, the pimples in her udder? They could be hormones from pregnancy, rash from straw mites. I don't really worry about that kind of thing.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But she is the only one that has it? It seemed to get better now it's worse, now she has an actual sore on her teat..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh and the one teat with the sore is a bit swollen... Not hard or warm.. Just looks thickened..


----------



## goathiker

You need to dry cow her with Tomorrow, why do people think it hurts? It DOESN'T...

She's getting geared up to freshen with mastitis, kill it NOW.


----------



## nigies4ever

I'm spending my Valentine's Day anxiously waiting to get a call from my breeder w/ UltraSound results...I neeeddd this girl to be pregnant, she's way too pretty to be shown as a dry yearling


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He REPLIED!!!    :stars: woot woot!! :dance:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

and???


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He told me how school/work was going, asked about work for me, asked how my goats were and how church was (he used to go to my church) and such


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay!! Sounds like he thought of all the right things to say!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> You need to dry cow her with Tomorrow, why do people think it hurts? It DOESN'T...
> 
> She's getting geared up to freshen with mastitis, kill it NOW.


Because it looks like it hurts.. Her orifices are not as big as the plastic tip... They are all tiny and closed up with a little plug... I'm scared to break the barrier and introduce something foreign...

And if I have to do that every day I will probably kill the babies for sure fighting with her... She barely lets me clean it and apply ointment..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Yay!! Sounds like he thought of all the right things to say!


Yep


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want to g back to sleep... I don't wanna work today!! 

Skyla does this secret person live close you you?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! That's how I felt yesterday lol

Yah, like 25 min away..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh so he's gonna come bring you some chocolates??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!! I doubt it! But I wouldn't complain if he did  get to see him, and get chocolates, from him to top it off! :lol: 
No, but I think he works Saturday's...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kat is coughing... I think she's broken...


----------



## NubianFan

Men are confusing huh Skyla?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A broken goat is no good...

Very much so Leslie! :crazy:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, I think I need to trade her in for a new one... Time for an upgrade...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The boys broke out.......


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Skyla glad he responded. 

fence repairs today?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:tears: :mecry:


----------



## margaret

What's wrong Sarah?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ya, I think I need to trade her in for a new one... Time for an upgrade...


I'll take her off your hands then 



littlegoatgirl said:


> :tears: :mecry:


What's wrong?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Well the winterfest games and dance was today, it all got canceled. Really stinks, and I was hoping to find out who my secret admirer is!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> Skyla glad he responded.
> 
> fence repairs today?


Ya, hopefully my make shift fix will hold up till I get home from work..


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

What do I do my FF boer Dow is kidding


----------



## NubianFan

Is she having any trouble? Stay with her and watch. Keep some towels and iodine on hand and if you are in a cold climate get them in a warm spot, set up a heat lamp whatever you gotta do. Just watch her and be ready to go in and help her if she has complications but most likely she will be able to kid out fine on her own.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Iodine and towels are on hand we are in Texas so I think we r good climate wise and right now shes just kinda passing discharge and being restless pawing at the ground


----------



## NubianFan

I would just watch her for now as always access to clean water. You might start a thread on the waiting room section and some of the more experienced goaters can chime in, they are more likely to see it there.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Done. Thanks


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

She had 2 babies starting at 1:24 
A boy







And a girl


----------



## littlegoatgirl

They're adorable! Congrats!


----------



## NubianFan

They are so sweet!!!! Congrats glad all is well.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Will y'all help with names?


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Cute babies ️


----------



## sassykat6181

Valentina and Cupid


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh I love Cupid! Cute!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well who wouldn't want to push the fence over and be on that side?


----------



## canyontrailgoats

The grass is LITERALLY greener on the other side this time  :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yup, that's where I'm building the next pen but it's not fenced in yet so no goats have eaten down the weeds!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But as you can see in this pic, their field is plenty green too... It's to the left of the fence. They just wanted to see me work today


----------



## ariella42

Clearly, the stuff over there was better. There was that ONE sprig that was SO much tastier than anything in their pen :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I hurted my pinger  

Buck pee in a cut stings :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Rose has started making a(nother) funny noise. When she wants to challenge Martha, she now says, "Nyuck, nyuck." She says it about 15-20 seconds into this video. She, of course, pretty much stopped saying it once I got my phone out. She also quacks like a duck when she's trying to sound the alert (because white squirrels are terrifying to her). I need to get a video of that! 
https://plus.google.com/+AriellaCarver/posts/CL4n5zeaCqh


----------



## goatygirl

:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:
https://www.facebook.com/TeamTimson?pnref=lhc
Drooling. His Horses are pretty too.


----------



## ariella42

Eww, buck pee smells bad enough to hurt. Sorry you got cut and buck pee in it, Jill


----------



## nigies4ever

Y'all, my Manchie is bred!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay for earless kids!!

Jill I think you should come back now... There is some weird skin issue going on here... Dee needs help


----------



## goathiker

What's up?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok so you know about Kat, except that today when I went to go apply meds the skin on one of her tears looks like it died? It's umm... Ugly I wanted to get a pic before meds but she was being a big B and I just had to get the meds on..

So now I noticed Eddie has bumps and scabs on his scrotum, or what's left of it, all around his teats too.

The buck has a rash in front of his penis. I don't think it's urine scald.. It's very itchy and swollen..

The other two does are completely fine... And Eddie still has that dry flaky skin around his tail and I between his toes that got better but never fully healed..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Eddies is more scabs then bumps.. Kat's was bumps the. This weird thing happened to her teat.. But while I was cleaning it some of the "dead skin" fell off and it appears to be heathy (though raw) skin underneath.. But this really doesn't seem good..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I can try to get you pix tomorrow but it's too dark now and we need to finish setting up the hot wire..


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, crap, too late... She already has blue teat mastitis. The boys probably have mites.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, get me pics and text me when you get them up. I'll help if I can.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So so is her udder gonna fall off or is there something I can do? My aunt just took a break to get pizza, I'll see if anyone will let me take pix of them while holding a flashlight and their leg :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, I think I got pix of the buck and Eddie, let me see how they turned out.. Kat will be another story..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. All the pix of the buck are blurry... Buck first then Eddie..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok here's Kat's dying skin.. You can see the part that came off while I was cleaning it is still alive an pink.. So I'm hoping that means her teat isn't going to die and fall off..  and it didn't look like that yesterday..


----------



## goathiker

Crap, do you want to salvage the kids?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Huh? Is she gonna die?


----------



## goathiker

She will never milk. If you want to salvage the kids we can help you with that but, her immune system is trashed. 

LACIE help me explain this...Please add a blurb about WHY we dry cow our does.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Only one teat seems to be affected, you don't think she will milk from one side?

At the goat day the one lady said she does the tomorrow when she dries her does off? But I didn't dot to temper, do you only do it when they have symptoms like Kat did?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So how did her immune system die? Too much stress at once? My aunt thinks I'm crazy.. She thinks I'm making up all these goat illnesses and there is nothing wrong with my goats.. She said " goats were much easier and heartier in my day" although she also said she didn't notice anything wrong with eddies scrotum..


----------



## goathiker

Look at the junction of the smaller teat to the the udder, do you see the deep sore there? Is that teat cold?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Both teats are warm


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh yucky, that's not pretty. And thats too bad, she had a lot of potential.
Dee, her kids will definitely have to be pulled at birth, don't let her touch them, don't even give them milk from the better looking side if it will milk. If you feed a doe kid milk from a doe who has a mastitis issue, you have a pretty good chance of the doeling freshening with mastitis.
Whenever a doe has a staph issue while milking, always dry treat them when you dry them up. It in general is a good idea to dry treat heavy milkers and ff does for sure. I don't always dry treat, but it would be a good idea at your place with the skin issues that keep happening.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They might still be warm from infection, but a cold teat is a dead teat.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They are warmer than they were last night.. I didn't have her when she was in milk so idk if she had N issue then.. I also don't know how much she was milking and she was a 2nd freshener last year... I feel like a bomb just went off..


----------



## glndg

So sorry, Dee.:tear::hug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx Vicki :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry Dee :hug: one thing after another isn't it, I know how that feels :hug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just wish I knew more about what to do for her.. I really feel like I failed at goat raising this year..
Thanx Lacie.. :hug: I hope her teats don't die...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So now Temper has to make enough milk to feed all the kids! :lol: I certainly hope she makes more than she did last year!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I would try and treat her anyway, just for her healths sake. And you didn't fail, it happens to the best of us, stuff happens, such is life. 
You can hope they both have singles, then she should be able to milk enough for both.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You think I should still try to treat her with tomorrow??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm hoping Kat has one (doe) and temper has two (one of each)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I can't stay on much longer, I have to be up at 4:30, my mom has big plans for tomorrow, and she's still running on TN time :coffee2: so 4:30 to me is 7:30 to her :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So Jill, Lacie, do you think it's too late for tomorrow? If not, what is the protocol? How many times do I have to shove one of those things in her?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I would infuse and rub it on her teats too. Any infection in the body isn't good, it can make them sick.
Even if her udder might not be salvagable, you can at least try and get it cleared up.
I think it's like 3-5 days not 100%, been a long time since I've used it, but longer cant hurt, 1 tube per side.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm not sure if I can open the orifice on the right teat.. The black one... But I will try... Guess I'm going back to TSC tomorrow even though I was just there..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Those tubes look really big... But I'll try..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The tip is smaller than the cap makes them look. Best of luck, poor Kat. Poor you. 

I'm about ready to crash, talk to you all tomorrow. Good night. :wave:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill did you disappear? 
Do you still think the boys problem is mites?
Remember Eddie has been dosed and dosed and over dosed with Ivomec, what should I treat them win?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Lacie! Thank you! Have fun tomorrow! With mom!


----------



## glndg

If Jill's not around, I'll look for an article I found and send it to you. Sounds like some mites can be resistant to one treatment or another. Sometimes ivermectin doesn't work, and sometimes Cylence doesn't work. There are different types of mites too. Did you inject?


----------



## goathiker

They are tiny, just break the cap in half, you'll see where it's scored. push the tiny tube exposed in after breaking the teat seal, push up until the teat is folded inside it's self and push the med in. Put lube on the teat to help with insertion. Make sure you do it clean, alcohol, etc. If you put the tubes in warm, not hot, water while you're walking out to do it, the med will run faster. 
Tomorrow is good for 30 days, in her case, I would do 2 tubes then skip a day, one in each teat, then 2 more. Leave for 30 days, if she's not due yet do 2 more tubes, etc.


----------



## goathiker

Dee, do you have the tiny gnats that live in manure on your place?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> If Jill's not around, I'll look for an article I found and send it to you. Sounds like some mites can be resistant to one treatment or another. Sometimes ivermectin doesn't work, and sometimes Cylence doesn't work. There are different types of mites too. Did you inject?


I tried injecting, oral, even topical...

Jill, yes we do have those ugly tiny gnats.... You think bugs would only bite the boys near their unmentionables?


----------



## glndg

Hi, Jill. You might like this article too.

http://www.hindawi.com/journals/vmi/2011/476348/

The mites in this article didn't clear up with ivermectin, but did with Cylence (injectable.)Someone on here mentioned Nu-stock. Their web page has testimonials for various conditions it helped --- injuries, mites, etc. It looks like something good to add to the first aid kit.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have been meaning to order some nu stock... I have not had time to place either of my goat orders yet... And I keep thinking of things to add to them..


----------



## goathiker

Yep, those gnats do that, they bite geldings like that too. It's called summer itch. The only way to cure it is to get your areas dried out.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, so I should put swat on their sores and fly spray and get dry bedding.


----------



## goathiker

Yep, that should work for the boys.


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I have been meaning to order some nu stock... I have not had time to place either of my goat orders yet... And I keep thinking of things to add to them..


Amazon has it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, I just wanted to place one order through Jeffers or caprine supply so I could just get everything at once but it turned out I needed stuff from both places and caprine supply doesn't save my shopping cart if I exit out of the window..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Any suggestions for the best way to open the orifice on Kat's black teat?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

War water? Lube? Udder wash? Betadine?


----------



## goathiker

Just rub some cream on it and push it out. It doesn't really hurt if it is pushed in, it's just wax.


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> Yep, those gnats do that, they bite geldings like that too. It's called summer itch. The only way to cure it is to get your areas dried out.


Could that have started the teat infection as well?


----------



## goathiker

HappyCaliGoats said:


> War water?


I want some of this, sounds interesting.


----------



## goathiker

glndg said:


> Could that have started the teat infection as well?


Yes, it probably did.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Warm water*

So does this just mean that Temper and Galaxy have stronger immune systems than everyone else?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So many frogs out right now... I'm gonna have to tell them they're fired..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Just rub some cream on it and push it out. It doesn't really hurt if it is pushed in, it's just wax.


It might not hurt normally, but that teat is raw and looks like the skin is gonna fall off if I rub it too hard..


----------



## goathiker

On the raw teat just put some cream on the end and do it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. I'm gonna do it...
So what Lacie was saying about not letting. Kids have milk from this doe, does that apply if she is totally healed? What if the milk is pasteurized? Doesn't that kill everything?


----------



## glndg

Pasteurized milk would probably be okay.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need to get a pasteurizer..


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Man Dee, this really sucks :hug: so so sorry


----------



## WillowGem

I haven't been around in a while but I'm just gonna jump right in here...Hello everybody!

:nothing to add:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Is that bad or normal and do I need to push it in


----------



## WillowGem

Actually I DO have something to add...I'm getting another goat! :wahoo:

Here he is...and we drove over 80 miles (each way) in blizzard conditions to see him. But it was totally worth it, he is a sweetheart.

He's still with the breeder because we're not set up for another goat and this was kind of unexpected...two more months and he'll be here, as long as the weather cooperates with our goat pen expansion plans. It's -12F here this morning...Bleh!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Wow, awesome! 
Just found out that one of our church members has pallets coming out his ears, so when it warms up he's going to bring them over and help us construct a gigantic goat playground, I'm so excited. I think I want the jungle gym/for/playground thing for myself more than the goats :laugh: I'll probably use it more :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow Dee... I'm so sorry about Kat! 


And that's way cool Sarah!


----------



## NubianFan

Nothing yet with Daff she is grunting and uncomfortable and this morning complaining about the cold but still a little ways off I think.


----------



## ThreeHavens

WillowGem said:


> Actually I DO have something to add...I'm getting another goat! :wahoo:
> 
> Here he is...and we drove over 80 miles (each way) in blizzard conditions to see him. But it was totally worth it, he is a sweetheart.
> 
> He's still with the breeder because we're not set up for another goat and this was kind of unexpected...two more months and he'll be here, as long as the weather cooperates with our goat pen expansion plans. It's -12F here this morning...Bleh!


What a precious baby! <3 <3


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx Skyla and Sarah :grouphug: I was up so late last night talking to Kat's previous owner. She was trying to tell me that all I needed to do was put her goat milk lotion on it and she would be fine... But I think her last suggestion is what caused the necrotic tissue so I'm just gonna skip that and go get the udder infusions.. Wish me luck! I barely just woke up because I was up so late


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok so I have great news! Kat's black teat is less swollen today and has more color! So I think it should be easy to get the infusion into her. Provided she doesn't kick me in the face :lol: stupid goat!


----------



## sassykat6181

Tie one back leg to the wall or use a hobble


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm more worried about killing the babies than getting kicked actually...money I mess with her legs too much she doesn't just kick, she starts flailing and since she is tied up, when she falls over it yanks on her neck.. Then she's flailing and choking... Then she gives up.. It has never gone further than that.. But I'm sure that kind of stress on a daily basis can sure kill a kid..


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Thanx Skyla and Sarah :grouphug: I was up so late last night talking to Kat's previous owner. She was trying to tell me that all I needed to do was put her goat milk lotion on it and she would be fine... But I think her last suggestion is what caused the necrotic tissue so I'm just gonna skip that and go get the udder infusions.. Wish me luck! I barely just woke up because I was up so late


And isn't that the same person who wasn't feeding her? I'd skip her suggestions as well. As much as I like mild, natural solutions, it REALLY sounds like you need some big guns here.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Maybe she thinks she's a fainting goat?? :scratch:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I contacted her owner before that lady too,(yes, the one that suggested the lotion is the one that wasn't feeding her) but I just got an email this morning from her good previous owner, that said she did have mastitis when she was with them, so I'm thinking this will keep happening to her, and she offered to send me some meds that they use, it was called spectra mast. I asked her if it was ok to use at after ToMorrow because I really think she needs something today, so I'm going to get that stuff for sure


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I contacted her owner before that lady too,(yes, the one that suggested the lotion is the one that wasn't feeding her) but I just got an email this morning from her good previous owner, that said she did have mastitis when she was with them, so I'm thinking this will keep happening to her, and she offered to send me some meds that they use, it was called spectra mast. I asked her if it was ok to use at after ToMorrow because I really think she needs something today, so I'm going to get that stuff for sure


I am not surprised, in fact I was wondering if that was why they sold her in the first place. Otherwise, I think they would have kept her because she is so nice.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So my next question is if I get her on the mastitis vaccine would this prevent it from happening next year or is she just screwed?..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> I am not surprised, in fact I was wondering if that was why they sold her in the first place. Otherwise, I think they would have kept her because she is so nice.


Oh shoot... I totally misread what she said! She said "Katerina never did have mastitis when she was with us" I read over the word never... But she said they always treat with tomorrow when drying does


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Oh shoot... I totally misread what she said! She said "Katerina never did have mastitis when she was with us" I read over the word never... But she said they always treat with tomorrow when drying does


Well, that's actually good news. I looked up that med she told you about. Looks like it's worth a try. Maybe after you are done with the Tomorrow unless you can get that stuff today.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I won't be able to get it till Tuesday at the earliest


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

The poor baby... So happy Megan is helping you out!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, she's really nice


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She is!  hopefully she heals up enough for you to keep as a brood doe though


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, looks like I might have to keep one of her kids.. That wasn't part of my plan.. Not from this breeding anyway.. But maybe I will get lucky and she will throw a gorgeous doeling


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So my boys pushed down the 4 ft fence and jumped over, do you think 5 ft is tall enough or should I get 6? I'm just not sure how I could even hold up the 6 ft to set it up..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Can kids get out of 4x4 sheep fencing?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My fence is horrid with giant holes I keep forgetting to stitch up, and they don't get out :lol: 

The lady you bought Kat from is an idiot, sorry to say, but lotion will not fix any kind of infection, if anything it will definitely make it worse!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> The lady you bought Kat from is an idiot


:lol: thank you, Lacie, for making my day. And people yell at ME for being to blunt! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's what I told her... She argued her point so I stopped talking about it


----------



## goathiker

Must be some kind of magic goat's milk lotion I guess


----------



## Sylvie

HappyCaliGoats said:


> So what Lacie was saying about not letting kids have milk from this doe, does that apply if she is totally healed? What if the milk is pasteurized? Doesn't that kill everything?


I'd like to know this, too...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Must be some kind of magic goat's milk lotion I guess


Lol!


----------



## ariella42

Dee, I'm so sorry about Kat. I hope she gets better :hug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx Ariella :hug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. That took longer than expected.. Now to have fun with Kat... Why am I so irritable today... I just yelled at my aunt for honking at me.... She was supposed to help me win my fence today.. I doubt she will come up now lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She screamed and cried.. But it's done..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Shesh.. She's panting really hard.. She didn't eve struggle that much... She doesn't look good today.. She looks run down and sunken in...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do does have symptoms if they have an abortion? Like do they have discharge? Her vulva is extremely red..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If she was having an abortion at this stage, she'd be having bloody discharge for sure. I doubt messing with her doing the udder infusions will make her abort. 
And as to the pasteurizing thing with the mastitis, I would still be leary of it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So when I was cleaning her udder and massaging it to get the wax off some clear fluid came out... Normal??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Here's some pix of today. The black skin is falling off and revealing healthy skin... It's gross but I think it's a good sign..





















And the swelling has gone down a lot!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> If she was having an abortion at this stage, she'd be having bloody discharge for sure. I doubt messing with her doing the udder infusions will make her abort.
> And as to the pasteurizing thing with the mastitis, I would still be leary of it.


Actually, what I meant was if she had an abortion last night would she still be having discharge or would there be no signs at all?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Fluid is normal, she'd still be having discharge too. How far along is she? Depending how far along there might have also been small fetuses.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's due mid may, I don't expect them to be very big right now..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They'd be about 2-3 inches by now.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well at least I know the 40# she gained is real weight and not kids!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The chickens ransacked my barn... I guess they figured out the cat door..


----------



## nigies4ever

Ok...who can decipher this for me? (the LA records) I'm super confused...

http://adgagenetics.org/ProductionSearchDoe.aspx


----------



## nigies4ever

nigies4ever said:


> Ok...who can decipher this for me? (the LA records) I'm super confused...


----------



## nigies4ever

Whoops just realized I posted the wrong link...will post again in a min.


----------



## nigies4ever

Here we go...

http://www.adgagenetics.org/PedigreePrint.aspx?RegNumber=L001585890

He's the buck I bred my Manchie to and has never been shown, so I'd be curious to know what this means. Super confused, lol...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry, I know nothing about LA scores...

I just broke my fire place... Am I going to die tonight? It smells really bad in here..


----------



## goathiker

That buck has never had a Linear Appraisal. That info you are showing is the USDA info. See the government assigns a value to each registered animal and use them as collateral for loans from other countries.


----------



## nigies4ever

goathiker said:


> That buck has never had a Linear Appraisal. That info you are showing is the USDA info. See the government assigns a value to each registered animal and use them as collateral for loans from other countries.


Ohhhh..so what exactly do all the numbers/traits on that chart mean? I'm super confused...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How does the gov know those values without seeing the animal?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I found that you can't learn too much from looking at a goats pedigree, but I saw the buck, I think he's very nice


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Even though he doesn't have any ears


----------



## goathiker

They are the values determined by his appraised SG progeny. :lol:

Everything is kept track of, show wins, LA, milk records, etc. They allow the gov to determine his value as a sire.

The numbers say that he throws short, dairy girls with good udders, and close set teats.


----------



## nigies4ever

Thanks Dee! Just trying to get an idea as to whether the kids might be an improvement upon my doe or not, because if so I'd reeeaally like to keep a doeling.


----------



## nigies4ever

Think I found a chart/article that explained things...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well.. Only one way to find out... Give me a doeling and see how she turns out, if she's nice re breed next year lol!

That's very interesting Jill.. And I don't like it :lol: I was wondering how they determined rear udder arch on a buck..


----------



## nigies4ever

goathiker said:


> They are the values determined by his appraised SG progeny. :lol:
> 
> Everything is kept track of, show wins, LA, milk records, etc. They allow the gov to determine his value as a sire.
> 
> The numbers say that he throws short, dairy girls with good udders, and close set teats.


Okay, thanks for clarifying


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I gotta get some sleep.. If y'all don't hear from me tomorrow then I died from carbon monoxide poisoning. If you do hear from me I might be very cranky because I have to buy a very expensive piece of glass..


----------



## goathiker

That's okay I have a sore throat and a cold so, I'm already grouchy.


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I gotta get some sleep.. If y'all don't hear from me tomorrow then I died from carbon monoxide poisoning. If you do hear from me I might be very cranky because I have to buy a very expensive piece of glass..


How did your fireplace get broken in the first place?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Umm.... It wouldn't close..... So I made it close.... I always get my way! *sarcasm* :ROFL:


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Umm.... It wouldn't close..... So I made it close.... I always get my way! *sarcasm* :ROFL:


LOL...that seems like something I would do


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm not a very patient person... But then I ended up spending forever putting the fire out so the house didn't burn down.. And now I'm gonna wake up cold... So it wasn't worth it....

Night all!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well last night was a train wreck. Up at the ER with my daughter and her 9yr son, he was playing with his brother and crashed into the cabinet, split his scalp to the skull, almost a 3 inch gash. Took 5 hours before they saw him, during the wait we came back here and shaved his head and cleaned it up. Then they saw him in the office and stapled it back together. UGH!
And no less than 5 minutes after I got back home, the other female started having her puppies. A grand total of 10 puppies, 7 boys and 3 girls. 1 blue boy, 6 red boys, 3 red females. So mad :lol: ALL my reservations for her pups were for blue females and 1 blue male! :GAAH:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well crap, spoke too soon, she just had another pup. She's been having them since 11pm last night... that makes 11 puppies now.


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well last night was a train wreck. Up at the ER with my daughter and her 9yr son, he was playing with his brother and crashed into the cabinet, split his scalp to the skull, almost a 3 inch gash. Took 5 hours before they saw him, during the wait we came back here and shaved his head and cleaned it up. Then they saw him in the office and stapled it back together. UGH!
> And no less than 5 minutes after I got back home, the other female started having her puppies. A grand total of 10 puppies, 7 boys and 3 girls. 1 blue boy, 6 red boys, 3 red females. So mad :lol: ALL my reservations for her pups were for blue females and 1 blue male! :GAAH:


Sorry about your grandson. It's terrible that they had to wait so long to be seen.

That's lots of puppies, Lacie! The person who reserved a blue boy will be happy.
Maybe some people will change their minds and take something different. Color shouldn't be that important IMHO.


----------



## NyGoatMom

So sorry Lacie about your grandson...been there with my boys too 

That is a lot of puppies! Do you ever have a hard time selling them all? What breed again?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well the 11th was a girl, blue I think, have to wait until she's a bit cleaner. But yeah, hopefully they'll change their mind and want some reds! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My blue boy!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The reds are a little slower to sell, but I've never been stuck with one past 10 weeks.It's usually the no mask pups that sell last. 
Australian cattle dogs (Queensland Heelers)


----------



## NubianFan

Furry Alligators


----------



## glndg

Happy Birthday, Carmen! :birthday::cake::stars:

Carmen is a nice name, Lacie.;-)


----------



## nigies4ever

Sorry about your grandson, Lacie. I know way too many people who've had that happen too...and ironically enough, 3/4 times it was caused by a chihuahua.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Bleh. Working on the talking part of my 4-H presentation...


----------



## Emzi00

Ew talking in front of people.


----------



## nigies4ever

Ugh I have to start working on that soon too..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Today was my last day at work... Was really bitter sweet.. Especially with one guy I've become fairly close with... We still talk online... But I'm gonna miss seeing him all the time *sigh*


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Awww sorry Skyla  but its all for a good reason... Hang in there :hug:  

So, I forgot to tell y'all my interesting news for the doctor, anyone want to hear?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, what happened Sarah?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Well I've been having knee issues and I have Osgood schlatters disease so we thought it was that but my knee was bothering me so bad that I went in anyways and they took xrays and stuff... So I have a "severe contusion" from falling on my kneecap in basketball, and then he tells me this: "don't freak out but..." Okay, I'm sorry, but that freaked me out alone! :hair: :lol: but I have a cyst on my leg bone, its not cancerous or anything and he said its not normal but not too rare that its like WOAH if you get one :lol: its supposed to go away on its own as I get older, he says I've probably had it for 6-7 years! And never known! Scariest of all, people with them tend to have their bone just like... Snap in half where its at... One of my moms coworkers had one when he was a kid, ans he was crawling through a tunnel ans his arm just broke!!! I'm a little paranoid now to say the least... :hair:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Sarah.. It is! I just feel bad for him.. He took it kinda hard... He's a real good friend too.. 

Oh wow! That is a bit scary! Haha! I'm sure you will be fine though!  don't stress yourself over it too much


----------



## Scottyhorse

I understand how scary stuff like that is! Can you get it removed?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

littlegoatgirl said:


> Well I've been having knee issues and I have Osgood schlatters disease so we thought it was that but my knee was bothering me so bad that I went in anyways and they took xrays and stuff... So I have a "severe contusion" from falling on my kneecap in basketball, and then he tells me this: "don't freak out but..." Okay, I'm sorry, but that freaked me out alone! :hair: :lol: but I have a cyst on my leg bone, its not cancerous or anything and he said its not normal but not too rare that its like WOAH if you get one :lol: its supposed to go away on its own as I get older, he says I've probably had it for 6-7 years! And never known! Scariest of all, people with them tend to have their bone just like... Snap in half where its at... One of my moms coworkers had one when he was a kid, ans he was crawling through a tunnel ans his arm just broke!!! I'm a little paranoid now to say the least... :hair:


Oh wow! That's crazy scary Sarah! Sorry you have to go through that... So if you have had it for 6-7 years then may be it will go away soon??


----------



## Scottyhorse

So, anyone up for sending me some money? :lol:


----------



## glndg

littlegoatgirl said:


> its supposed to go away on its own as I get older, he says I've probably had it for 6-7 years! And never known! Scariest of all, people with them tend to have their bone just like... Snap in half where its at... One of my moms coworkers had one when he was a kid, ans he was crawling through a tunnel ans his arm just broke!!! I'm a little paranoid now to say the least... :hair:


That's scary, Sarah. So, it's supposed to go away....but in the meantime the bone can just snap? Is that what the doctor said? Is there anything you can do to strengthen the bone?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh, I found out today that Ellie prefers Ginger Ale over Pepsi... :lol:


----------



## canyontrailgoats

She has great taste


----------



## nigies4ever

I found out today that our hens are fully capable of harassing people


----------



## LadySecret

Oh, I found out today that my most skiddish doe will eat tropical fruit flavored tums out of my hand like a treat! Couldn't believe it. I had to put the bottle away because she wouldn't stop following me for more. She turns her nose up at horse treats. Silly goat...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

nigies4ever said:


> I found out today that our hens are fully capable of harassing people


:laugh:


----------



## ariella42

This is what I found this morning 








We had about an inch of ice, but it all piled in the middle of the goat shelter. Luckily, the goats' body heat made it kind of slushy, so I was able to get it all out. The top just sprang back up, but the girls were not happy about it. They still don't want to go back in there.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

My $700 gander came home from the vet office yesterday - now I have to give him oral antibiotics and pain meds -He was a victim of a dog attack. He lost 1 wing but is doing well now.


----------



## ariella42

Sorry about your gander, but I'm glad he's doing better now.


----------



## NubianFan

Not trying to be rude but how is a gander worth $700. I have seen swans advertised for that much and think that is ridiculous. Is he a rare breed or something. Someone threw a gander out at my house two years ago. Around here they bring about $25 at a sale.


----------



## ksalvagno

Vet bill.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, I need to take a pic of this Queensland that is boarding with us rig now... It makes me cry to look at her... She's 80# and should be 45-50... She's so old


----------



## HappyCaliGoats




----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

While she is pretty fat, she doesn't look horrible. I've had 60lb females before, so she might only be 20lbs overweight.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

How old is she?


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah now I could see the vet bill being $700 especially if the poor thing lost a wong. I guess I read that wrong, I feel dense now.


----------



## ariella42

No need to feel dense - I read it that way too at first. 

I got a free cat once who turned into a $300 cat the next day :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

Our rescue dog Lilly has turned in to about a $7,000 dog in the 5 years that we've had her.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> While she is pretty fat, she doesn't look horrible. I've had 60lb females before, so she might only be 20lbs overweight.


Ok, clearly this 2D pic is not doing her justice.. I'm going to see if I still have your email and send you a video...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats




----------



## Trickyroo

Oh my ! That's so cruel


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok that is pretty fat...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Geez, I just saw those videos you sent me, she can barely walk!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya... It makes my cry every time she comes in...

Laura, I agree.. It's cruelty to make an animal live like this... We have always recommended dieting her but they clearly don't care...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Her head is so tiny... And despite all the pain she is in, she is still such a sweet heart..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Poor puppy  makes my dog look not so far anymore.... Lol..


----------



## Trickyroo

I'm just sick looking at this poor dog ! 
You can only do so much Dee , some people either don't care or just don't understand. Been there done that. 
Very sad


----------



## Trickyroo

Ready for your first day Skyla ?


----------



## Trickyroo

Lacie how's your grandson ?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He's doing fine, running around like a mad man again :lol: the wound and concusion didnt slow him down long. He was running around again as soon as he got home.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Trickyroo said:


> I'm just sick looking at this poor dog !
> You can only do so much Dee , some people either don't care or just don't understand. Been there done that.
> Very sad


I'm glad you didn't see the video then because you would cry too


----------



## Trickyroo

Wow , thank goodness ! Never a dull moment with them youngsters , lol. How's puppy kingdom ?


----------



## Trickyroo

So am I Dee . I would totally freak.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Puppy kingdom is doing great thus far, got some pics of my old girl and her red girl from the beginning of september  I'll post pics after the download


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

His mate was glad to see him too - never had geese before but these guys have personality plus - loving having them here.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Here's Miss Peaches (aka the baby you prayed for Dee  she's 5 months old now and thinks she's all that) and her 11 year old momma, Princess  Princess is on the chunky-ish side, I am aware :lol: But nothing like that girl you showed us Dee. She can obviously still jump and run and play with Peaches  Her eyes are starting to be not so fabulous though.
Unfortunately, to teach Peaches to jump, crawl under and climb things on command, it's a monkey see monkey do type thing... so me and Princess got our years exercise today :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And a few more for the heck of it :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Fine.... fine, I realize that these are what you wanted to see :lol: Don't mind the yellow one, he was the last one out and a little peeved about it too :lol: And don't mind the numbering, trying to keep things straight when I get pics of them all. The numbered ones so far are Roo's babies


----------



## ksalvagno

Way too cute! Yeah for Roo!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's not my puppy Lacie, mine is a blue male!! I will give you two years to come up with him.. Maybe three... He has to be blocky and stocky but not too big. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Which one isn't your puppy? There are 17 of them pictured :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok and this is what I got today.. Anyone know if this is ok to use two days after tomorrow? I was told this one is stronger so I got it... I will do anything at this point to save Kat's udder..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

None of them! They are all red except the blue with no mask!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't think it would hurt to use it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I see.... so you want a herd of blue ones like this? But you take full responsibility for Peaches being born alive, and red, and a girl  :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

lol yes! I want the one looking at the camera! Who is that?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I like the color of the fat dog I showed you today


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So for these mammary infusions, am I supposed to do it once a month even if she's all better? Because by my calculations I can do it exactly two more times to finish 1 month before she kids


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That was a male I do believe... that was taken probably 5-6 years ago, I don't remember.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> So for these mammary infusions, am I supposed to do it once a month even if she's all better? Because by my calculations I can do it exactly two more times to finish 1 month before she kids


I'd do it a couple days in a row then probably once every other day for a week then once a week for a month.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> None of them! They are all red except the blue with no mask!


You know, I'm going to call you what I call Peaches, you're red dog racist :lol: She must think she's a blue, because she hates the other red dogs :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trickyroo said:


> Ready for your first day Skyla ?


Pretty nervous.. Lol... But I think I'm ready lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'd do it a couple days in a row then probably once every other day for a week then once a week for a month.


Are you serious?? I can't do this every day! Lol I'm pretty sure Jill said do it the day I got it then skip a day then once a month.. Or did I mis read? I tend to do that a lot....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Whatever the case, I need to go do it now for sure so I might be gone for a bit.. I think I will actually clear off the milking stand and do it there..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have no idea what Jill said about it, I've been MIA since all these pups were born :lol: I'm just saying if I were treating the black death, I'd do it every day for about 3 days then 2x a week for a week, then 3 more times that month.... I tend to overreact to these things :lol:


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Are you serious?? I can't do this every day! Lol I'm pretty sure Jill said do it the day I got it then skip a day then once a month.. Or did I mis read? I tend to do that a lot....


I think those were the directions for Tomorrow. These are the directions for Spectramast : Dosage

Infuse one (1) syringe into each affected quarter. Repeat this treatment in 24 hours. For extended duration therapy, once daily treatment may be repeated for up to 8 consecutive days.

And at happened to you'd do anything to save her udder? :shades: :razz:


----------



## Trickyroo

Lacie , i would love to reserve a puppy in the future , they are all soooo adorable . And i don't know which i would love more , both of the colors are so pretty  But i think its safe to say , i have my hands full with my Border Collies for a long while at least  Crazy freakin herders , lol.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol... I guess my "anything" is more limited than I thought... I'll have to go read the email from Megan, I'm pretty sure she said once a month too..

I will get pix to share with everyone so you can see how much better she looks already after one treatment.


----------



## glndg

Those puppies are adorable, Lacie. And so many for such a little first time mama! They look great!

Did you see this article? It's really interesting. It describes how they treated and saved the udders of two does ( and the does of course too.) http://www.dairygoatjournal.com/85-3/nancy_nickel1/


----------



## Trickyroo

Hope it works for you doe Dee , so sorry she's having this trouble


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

glndg said:


> I think those were the directions for Tomorrow. These are the directions for Spectramast : Dosage
> 
> Infuse one (1) syringe into each affected quarter. Repeat this treatment in 24 hours. For extended duration therapy, once daily treatment may be repeated for up to 8 consecutive days.


AHA! So my paranoia is correct again! :lol:


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lol... I guess my "anything" is more limited than I thought... I'll have to go read the email from Megan, I'm pretty sure she said once a month too..
> 
> I will get pix to share with everyone so you can see how much better she looks already after one treatment.


That could be.....it said it could be done UP TO 8 days in a row.


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> AHA! So my paranoia is correct again! :lol:


:whatgoat: Paranoia about what?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Trickyroo said:


> Lacie , i would love to reserve a puppy in the future , they are all soooo adorable . And i don't know which i would love more , both of the colors are so pretty  But i think its safe to say , i have my hands full with my Border Collies for a long while at least  Crazy freakin herders , lol.


I don't think I have a favorite color. I like a nice looking (and tempered) dog of either color. I think it's because my first female was a blue and first male was a red


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

glndg said:


> :whatgoat: Paranoia about what?


I was saying I tend to overreact when it comes to how often to infuse, but since it's the black death I'd do it every day for a while.


----------



## glndg

Oh, yes. There was a quote in that article that says if you take a wait and see approach, use the time to dig a hole.:tear:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> Oh, yes. There was a quote in that article that says if you take a wait and see approach, use the time to dig a hole.:tear:


Hahaha! That's so not funny.. But it so is!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. Are Ya ready to see Kat's udder today?


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ok.. Are Ya ready to see Kat's udder today?


Yes.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats




----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The Black Death fell off now it's pink and healing.. She still had ToMorrow in her udder.. Is that normal?


----------



## glndg

That's great, Dee. Keep up the good work.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It was 100 times easier on the stand... Idk why I thought it would be more of a hassle.. She seemed stressed but not overly so


----------



## glndg

Uh oh. Dayna has a 911 delivery. I hope someone is one who can help...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no... I wish I were more knowledgable about these things..


----------



## goathiker

And the reason why you want to change what's already working so well? Did you look up the drug interactions to make sure the 2 different antibiotics won't cancel each other out?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No, I was told this one was a "bigger gun" and I wanted the strongest but I didn't want to make her said three days for it so I used the ToMorrow first


----------



## goathiker

:angry: :doh: :brickwall: And people wonder why their goats are resistant to all the meds. You never use the big guns unless the other isn't working anymore. What are you going to do when your big guns no longer work either?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I guess loose the udder is what your getting at?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You shouldn't disappear when I'm trying to figure out what to do! Clearly I don't make good decisions :veryangry:


----------



## glndg

They are both cephalosporins, so they should not be antagonists. Sounds like similar results, but Tomorrow claims to be the better "value."


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I suppose it is a better value since it doesn't need to be used every day like the other one? Idk... I'm again lost.. Too many different opinions and I don't know enough to know which one to follow


----------



## glndg

You could always ask the breeder why she prefers Spectramast. She must have a reason, but it sounds as if they are very similar.


----------



## goathiker

Well, more than that since what you're using now is also your biggest gun for pneumonia, infection, and hoof rot. 

I would still keep her udder full of Tomorrow monthly after using this. The bacteria she's fighting with is in your ground and you have to keep it from crawling up her orifices. There is a chance that the round of Spectromast will bring her into milk since you need to milk the old infusion out each time. Once you can, you need to lyme the heck out of your ground and fix them platforms off the ground to lay on that can be swept and washed.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm pretty sure she had it before she got here... But she has probably spread it in the ground since she has been here..


----------



## goathiker

Yep, more than likely. Keep an eye on Temper too. I would infuse her 30 days before she's due, to be safe, same for Galaxy.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have been keeping an eye on the other girls.. Galaxy won't be due for a looong time


----------



## goathiker

HappyCaliGoats said:


> You shouldn't disappear when I'm trying to figure out what to do! Clearly I don't make good decisions :veryangry:


You can always text me. By this time of year I am sooo fed up with the wives tales, stupidity, and flat out impossibilities thrown around on this forum that it's hard to help anyone out. 
It really makes you feel that everything you've worked your butt off to learn has no value to anyone. 
Once I can get out and hike awhile this spring it'll be better for a bit again.

At least Pup is still alive...and my cold is not quite so bad.


----------



## glndg

How is Pup doing...aside from being alive? Is he healing okay? Eating well? 
I just got a cold. ugh!


----------



## goathiker

Pup is holding his own, it's been hard on him and I'll have a lot to make up for before he will trust me again. He seems to be healing and has not gotten infected. I'm going to let him out into the sun for awhile tomorrow. He is still eating well, his hood is getting a bit funky. They gave me the tubing to make 2 more so, I guess I'll have to figure that out. 

Thank goodness it's supposed to start raining tomorrow, I am afraid he going to get fly struck in this warm weather.


----------



## glndg

Poor guy. Maybe you can find some really special treats to win him back over. That's one very good reason ( flies) to want it to rain.
Hope you both feel better.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Glad to hear pup is doing well! I have been so stressed over Kat that I ended up not fixing the buck fence and they just keep jumping it every day and I put them back every night.. :lol:

I'm sure pup will for give you soon, once the pain subsides and he remembers who you are


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:sleeping: G'Night everyone! Hopefully I will find the time and energy to fix my fence tomorrow ray:

Luckily the boys have no intention on running away


----------



## glndg

:goodnight: and good luck with that fence.;-)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Today is the day! Ahh!! Real nervous like lol! Any prayers are quite appreciated! Lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Good luck Skyla!!! You'll do great, I know it :stars:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

your going to do great


----------



## sassykat6181

Good luck! You'll do just fine


----------



## ThreeHavens

Praying, Skyla!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Good luck Skyla! Have fun!


----------



## ariella42

Good luck, Skyla! You'll do great!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So Emma, wherever you lurk, I think Clarice is due on the earlier date. March 26th...


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So Emma, wherever you lurk, I think Clarice is due on the earlier date. March 26th...


I lurk at school sometimes.....  But okay, good to know.


----------



## nigies4ever

Ok, who of y'all is good with dosages? Trying to get together a spreadsheet w/ all of the ones I need


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Depends what you need to know I guess. I might know some, others you can do a search on all the forums and most likely someone has already asked about it. I find it a little hard to find that way though because the search will show you every thread that has that word in it..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So every day I have been coming home to find the boys on the other side of the fence because they found a weak point and pushed it down and jumped over. So I figured instead of risking their legs until I can fix it I would just leave the gate open so they can wander out freely.

Today I come home and they are in their pen.. Gate wide open for them to go out and graze... Goats don't make sense..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Got all the does kid clipped and trimmed hooves. The FF's have such cute udders :lol: Buffy has a really nice udder coming in, Fancy's looks like it'll be pretty good, teats are a bit far apart, but otherwise nice  
Oh! And I had a dream that Biagia had triplets, 2 bucks and a doe 

Moon has 17 days left  I actually think she'll go on time this time :chin:


----------



## ariella42

I'm really liking central heat for the 4 hours we've had it. Sadly, we're moving in a couple of weeks and the new house has the same inefficient heating this house had before today.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I thought you just moved??


----------



## ariella42

Not yet. We were tentatively supposed to move a couple of weeks ago, but the current tenant had to be evicted first.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Back! And thanks guys!! Once I got there I was fine  lol! 
It was a great day  it was pretty long, 10hrs, and I haven't worked more then 6-7 once in a while in a long time... So I'm in some pain.. Haha! But it was a good day and great people work there


----------



## littlegoatgirl

That's great Skyla? I bet it was so amazingly awesome!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! 
I had a lot of fun and great people  I'm tired now.. And my back is killing me, but, it was a good day


----------



## ThreeHavens

10 hours is a long day for sure! Glad it went well.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sheesh.. 10 hrs.. Is that gonna be a regular schedule for you?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It is! Lol!! And thanks  I'm happy with it so far and everyone is great and caring and kind people 

Yah.. I have a 10hr shift on Friday then off till Tuesday, where I have 2 10hr days a 9hr day and a 'half day' that is 7 hrs lol! The others days are open to close


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And he said he's gonna keep me at 37-40 hrs a week and once we get into the busy season I'll get some over time often enough too... Lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh wow! Your gonna be rich!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm so glad I got dairy goats...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah  and too tired and busy to do anything with it! :lol:

Oh wow! That's insane!! It's like $3.29 here...


----------



## sassykat6181

Anyone seen this article on artificial wombs? They're growing goats

http://earthweareone.com/the-artificial-womb-is-born-welcome-to-the-world-of-the-matrix/


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's what will make you richer! You make so much money and can't spend it cuz your either at work or sleeping! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I did see a tiny preview of that, but it freaked me out so I closed it lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> That's what will make you richer! You make so much money and can't spend it cuz your either at work or sleeping! :lol:


:ROFL: true enough!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> Anyone seen this article on artificial wombs? They're growing goats
> 
> http://earthweareone.com/the-artificial-womb-is-born-welcome-to-the-world-of-the-matrix/


Huh...
I'll have to look at it more in depth when I totally awake lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Human babies and pregnant women freak me out... So no offense to anyone but I find that really creepy..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I shaved the fuzzy udder, isn't it cute? :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

I can't wait till mine start getting udders!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My girls hate their udders touched... I'm not looking forward to shaving this year...

But yes Lacie, that is a very cute udder, especially for a boer! :wink:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I stepped in the dogs water bowl.. And I just realized I don't have socks.. So I have to do laundry before work tomorrow.. With my new goat milk laundry detergent! Yes, I'm a little crazy..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> My girls hate their udders touched... I'm not looking forward to shaving this year...
> 
> But yes Lacie, that is a very cute udder, especially for a boer! :wink:


She was SO easy to clip! She didn't kick once, or dance on the stand. Like she's had her udder handled her whole life, and I've had her on the stand maybe 5 times in her life, to trim her hooves, and she stood like a dream! She's gonna be an easy one to milk


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Fancy better hurry up, she has 7 weeks :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw I like her chocolate baboon cheeks!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I hope her udder stays pink :lol: None of mine have pink udders, it'd be nice to mix it up


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't like pink udders.... Just like I don't like pink noses :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I love pink noses  but I don't have any, unless you count Ozzie's, his is pink and black...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My guys are really starting to fill up! Promise has the smallest one lol! She's filling high up in her eschutchen the most right now  I can't wait to see it!! Hallie's is looking nice and Mocha and the NDs are filling up good too  they all seemed to fill a good bit yesterday! I didn't check any udders yesterday so it was surprising to see them fuller today! LOL


----------



## margaret

Lacie what is the copper bolus dosage?


----------



## Emzi00

I'm not Lacie but it's 1 gram per 22#


----------



## margaret

Thanks


----------



## nigies4ever

Do any of y'all put ACV in chicken water?


----------



## ariella42

Well I learned a few fun facts today.

Goats don't ice skate well. 

Watching goats trying to fight on ice is hilarious.

Also, our older doe, Beth, does not like it when Rose tries to mount her daughter. Rose spinning across the ice was kind of priceless.

Hopefully our pasture (and driveway) will melt soon!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Yes, I put ACV in the chicken water but not every day - offer plain water too.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I found a pic of a teeny tiny baby Buffy! She was so little :lol: 








And here's the after photo


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ariella, I forgot to tell you I finally tried the lavender soap! I love it! It smells so good! And the lather is perfect


----------



## ariella42

Yay! I'm so glad you liked it! Did you find it drying at all? Too oily?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Forever the questions I ask everyone :lol: 

I found my favorite recipe #2 and maybe #3 today, waiting on the other two to finish their thing before I cut them but maybe I'll have also found my favorite recipe #4! 
And Ariella, you have to try the apricot freesia sent from BB!! I don't like apricot or freesia usually, but I LOVE that scent!


----------



## ariella42

I'll have to check it out! Apricot freesia sounds really good


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ariella42 said:


> Yay! I'm so glad you liked it! Did you find it drying at all? Too oily?


I did feel like my skin was a little dryer after I used it, but once I dried off I didn't notice that anymore :shrug: but not too oily, I like it!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I will try one of the other ones next and see the difference, because they feel different. The lavender one seemed harder.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ariella42 said:


> I'll have to check it out! Apricot freesia sounds really good


Yeah, it smells so good. I had it in my fridge freezer, and every time I opened the fridge, it smelt like the soap! It's going on the "keeper" list


----------



## ariella42

I used more coconut oil then, so I'm not surprised it felt slightly drying. I've cut back on it in my more recent recipes. I'd love to send you some more in the summer to compare.


----------



## nigies4ever

Lacie...what breed is Buffy? Those ears make me wonder..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Why she's an exotic of course! :slapfloor: 50% Alpine on the dam side, and 50% Boer on the sire side.


----------



## nigies4ever

Hahaha, she's adorable! I figured she had at least some Boer in her


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ariella42 said:


> I used more coconut oil then, so I'm not surprised it felt slightly drying. I've cut back on it in my more recent recipes. I'd love to send you some more in the summer to compare.


Up the superfat. One of my favorites is actually 45.45% CO, with a 12% SF. Makes my skin so soft!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nigies4ever said:


> Hahaha, she's adorable! I figured she had at least some Boer in her


Her brother was almost solid black, her mom throws some cool colors


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Tonights candid pic of Biagia, 40 days left to go, she's got my fancy babies in there :greengrin: I know they need new bedding but it isn't nearly as dirty as it's showing up.


----------



## goathiker

She's invisible?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, stupid internet didn't let the pic come through the first time  And I'm mad at my keyboard, you have to use excessive force to get the "O" key to work :hair:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And hopefully there is a Stan in here. Kinda hoping for buck/doe twins, but there's probably just a single in there.


----------



## Emzi00

I hope there's a Stan in there too.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Geez, can't even mention Stan, or else you're on here in 2.2 seconds :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Well school was already called off for tomorrow, so I'm up watching Mulan, and I wasn't going to say anything because I don't really feel like talking, but you mentioned Stan sooo


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

35-41 days for her, but like I said earlier, I'm thinking 35. I bet him/they will be pretty :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Mulan? You still watch that? That is an old movie (I think, seems like it is... I can't remember) :slapfloor:


----------



## Emzi00

It's probably one of my favorite Disney movies. Pocahontas is up there too. I grew up watching it, so yeah, old. I never liked Cinderella or anything like that.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think the last time I watched it was at least 10 years ago.


----------



## Emzi00

It's from 1998....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Is it really? Well it feels like 10 years :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Yep. Before I was born. It's been a long time.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I could have sworn it was older... :chin: Now I have to find the dang thing and see, I don't believe the internet and it's words :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pfft, nevermind, me and my stupid math, yeah, it was at least 10 years ago that I watched it. For some reason my brain thought it came out less than 10 years ago :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I don't like doing math after midnight, that's how I lose in monopoly.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't like math, why do you think I negotiated my way out of it?


----------



## Emzi00

Next year will be my last real year of math.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Are you doing business math the year after or something?


----------



## Emzi00

Next year I'll have Algebra 2, as a sophomore, then they require that you take some sort of math senior year, so I'll probably take a personal finance class or something like that.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh poor Emma, algebra sucks... so I've heard :lol: Sorry, school sucks, it's not like you'll ever use it.


----------



## Emzi00

Math is really easy for me anyway. I always complain about how I'm not going to use any of it. Like why do I need to know how to write a two column proof to weld? I don't.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Why did I need to know Jeff bought 96 watermelons in 3rd grade? I didn't, but they thought I did :lol: I hated history the most though, I can't tell you a dang thing that happened in those books because I only skimmed for the key words and wrote what I needed. DH loved math though, I supposed that's why he took algebra, geometry, calculus, trigonometry, etc. But he never used it after school :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Or the box and whisker plot, nobody cares :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Exactly! No one really cares, and we're never going to use it!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ariella42 said:


> I used more coconut oil then, so I'm not surprised it felt slightly drying. I've cut back on it in my more recent recipes. I'd love to send you some more in the summer to compare.


I would so much love that! Feel free to use me as a guinea pig any time!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> ...


<3 my friend sponge bob


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

One thing I don't like about this job.... Getting up far too early! Lol!


----------



## goathiker

What do you mean early? It's 4:30 here, a lot earlier than where you are. :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Getting up early stinks when it's cold and dark.


----------



## sassykat6181

Kids are on vacation so we've been having lazy mornings. I'm still in pjs eating breakfast. Going to be a reality check come monday


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Next year I'll have Algebra 2, as a sophomore, then they require that you take some sort of math senior year, so I'll probably take a personal finance class or something like that.


Lucky. We're required to take four math credits IN high school :hair: even though I tested out of algebra 1... :GAAH:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> One thing I don't like about this job.... Getting up far too early! Lol!


Maybe now I won't always be the first one to post in the morning! :lol:

I must say, I am quite fond of this 2 day school week


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ariella a note about the apricot freesia if you use it, 120 degrees is too hot to soap it at.... the sweet good smell is gone now. It smells like gross old soap. Real pretty but the scent doesn't match it now.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You broke the soap Lacie?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill why have you been up since 4:30? I've been tired all week so I decided to sleep in really late today!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh Ya and you never answered my text! How am I supposed to do anything right??


----------



## goathiker

I never received a text from you.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

waaaahhhhhh


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I was asking you what you thought I should do about the meds for Kat now.. Should I continue the new one or keep doing the tomorrow? And should I do it daily?

Everyone told me so many different things I got overwhelmed and my brain shut down.. She looks a lot better as of last night but I haven t gone out there this morning.. I didn't touch her last night because I was beyond tired and she was definitely going to put up a fight..


----------



## goathiker

I would keep using the Tomorrow since it seems to be working. You can do it every day or every other day for a while if you think she needs it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But she looks so good.. How do I know if she needs it? I don't think she does, I think she needs topical meds for a few more days


----------



## goathiker

Then I would just do the every 30 days to be sure she doesn't relapse.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, what about milking the old stuff out? Last night she looked like she had a little bag


----------



## Scottyhorse

Currently making a new website. :laugh:

Jill, did you see the pictures of Nacoma I sent you on facebook?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

People like this annoy me to no end :wallbang:

"Good Morning Lacie, Your puppies are so cute, thank you for sending the pictures. What is the purchase price of them? I would like to talk to you more about the parents. Have you had other litters with Blue and Stubby? How many litters has Blue had? How many litters has Stubby fathered? Stubby is a big boy, I wanted to know if your puppies usually turn out big. I am interested in agility and was looking for a dog on the small side. Do you have other pairs of dogs you use for breeding? How often do you breed? Do the parents have health certificates? My husband really likes the Red male #2, and the Blue male. We wanted to know if we could come out and see the puppies."

Just so irritating. The puppies aren't even a week old, no you cannot come see them and get your germy hands all over them, then sue me 'cause you got bit on the way out. You should know what they cost, it's listed 4 times. No, I don't pay $60 a dog for a piece of paper that says they had their shots and look fine, why does that even matter? If I were selling you a turtle do you want a health cert on it's parents? You're buying the puppy not the parents.
"Stubby is a big boy" no crap, why are you even asking if I think his babies will be small? Expect the pup to mature at at least 50lbs, probably more like 60 though. Ugh...


----------



## goathiker

Most of it should absorb in 30 days. Just watch to be sure she isn't getting swollen or coming into milk.


----------



## goathiker

No I didn't Sydney, I'll have to go look.


----------



## Trickyroo

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> People like this annoy me to no end :wallbang:
> 
> "Good Morning Lacie, Your puppies are so cute, thank you for sending the pictures. What is the purchase price of them? I would like to talk to you more about the parents. Have you had other litters with Blue and Stubby? How many litters has Blue had? How many litters has Stubby fathered? Stubby is a big boy, I wanted to know if your puppies usually turn out big. I am interested in agility and was looking for a dog on the small side. Do you have other pairs of dogs you use for breeding? How often do you breed? Do the parents have health certificates? My husband really likes the Red male #2, and the Blue male. We wanted to know if we could come out and see the puppies."
> 
> Just so irritating. The puppies aren't even a week old, no you cannot come see them and get your germy hands all over them, then sue me 'cause you got bit on the way out. You should know what they cost, it's listed 4 times. No, I don't pay $60 a dog for a piece of paper that says they had their shots and look fine, why does that even matter? If I were selling you a turtle do you want a health cert on it's parents? You're buying the puppy not the parents.
> "Stubby is a big boy" no crap, why are you even asking if I think his babies will be small? Expect the pup to mature at at least 50lbs, probably more like 60 though. Ugh...


We once had a lady come here to see the pups at 5 weeks old. She asked about every one and what we thought their weight would be full grown , EACH ONE !!!! And , if we were positive they would all have high ball drive&#8230;.:GAAH:
And when she was out back seeing the parents , we were all standing around , the dogs were greeting everyone and just basically being dogs. She called the male over , he came and looked up at her , she had a ball in her pocket and showed it to him , pretended to throw it. The dog , of course , looked to see where it landed , like any dog would do , especially with the ball drive he has , i expected him to look for it , i mean who wouldn't ? :shrug: She took his attentiveness to her "fake throw" as a sign of "stupidness" :very angry:
Seriously i asked her are you kidding me ? She had a smug "stupid" look on her face and said "hah , not interested , not in your dogs"&#8230;. and then she asked if her son could go see the goats , i said no they bite. 
I was like "you must be impressed with yourself to fake out a dog". 
I found out later on that this same "very smart" woman had a deposit on a pup from another breeder who ended up dying from parvo and she had to wait for another litter :?:

And this same woman told me that opossums don't carry lepto and could no way spread it to humans or other animals&#8230;&#8230;.
In the end , I'm soooo flipping happy this woman didn't buy one of our pups.

You just never know , weeding out the "good" and the "serious" can be hard work for sure and leave you with one heckuva headache 

I LOVE when people say , "oh we had a shepherd that weighed well over 100#" !
Well , we breed by the standard , so none of our females or even males for that matter shouldn't be anywhere near that much or else they are overweight.
Then they say our females are "small"&#8230;&#8230;..:GAAH::wallbang:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Most of it should absorb in 30 days. Just watch to be sure she isn't getting swollen or coming into milk.


What happens if she comes into milk? It looks slightly more full than list night but I could be imagining that cuz I'm paranoid...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How come your puppies aren't on your website Lacie? I want to see more puppies! And Roo!


----------



## ariella42

Martha has lost her chair privileges :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Hey Dee, I just found out that Ivomec injection will NOT kill chloriscoptic (sp?) mites. They don't feed deep enough in the animals skin.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Chloriscoptic? Never heard of it.. I'll do a search.. Sounds gross..

Ariella wash she on it when it fell? It probably scared her :lol: poor Martha!


----------



## ariella42

DH put the chair next to the hay feeder so they could reach the top more easily (the alfalfa is very stemmy and difficult for them to get through the holes), and apparently she tried to go through it instead. Luckily DH was home and heard the commotion. He says they were all terrified, especially poor little Martha. By the way, the hay feeder and those stairs are about 30 feet away from each other. Martha has a habit of getting stuck :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kat and Galaxy seem to be getting more and more brown... I feel like they have had plenty of copper.. Could this be from something else?


----------



## goathiker

These ones Family: Cytoditidae (air-sac mites). I was trying to be lazy and not look it up :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Do they have a cobalt block?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I haves a mineral question!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The first pic was kat, these are Galaxy


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No cobalt block.. But they haven't been watching their loose minerals either.. I think I need to take away their plain salt block again


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Here is a good one that shows them both. For some reason Kat's coat always parts in weird ways and looks like crap...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Same ing happened to my cat... Not sure if it's a coincidence?


----------



## Emzi00

Sun bleaching?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Probably for the cat.. But why is Kat's fur so ugly... It's weird... None of the goats have a fabulous coat like temper though...


----------



## goathiker

They need cobalt to use their copper. 

Um, you see that Mallow plant that they are standing around? Put a bunch of the leaves in the blender then mix the pulp and juice with some vaseline or beeswax to thicken it. Try that on the skin rashes for a week or so, it just might be what they need. If you have any of these plants (Plantain) put some of those leaves in there too.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hmmm healing weeds? Really I hate those big leafy things.. They are everywhere and the buck pen is full of them now since it rained again


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Can I just use a mortar and pestle Jill? I hate using blenders..


----------



## goathiker

They're good, taste a few young leaves. They are what kept the pioneers from starving.


----------



## goathiker

Yep, a mortar works for sure.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The mallow plant? The girls love them.. I just hate them because they are taking over the world... And they get so huge here!


----------



## sassykat6181

I think I mashed some of that leaf last year and used it on my bee sting  worked great


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Is it like a plantain?? That's kinda what it looks like...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I always thought a plantain was kinda like a banana? :lol:


----------



## glndg

West Coast Lady butterflies use mallow as a larval host plant. Random butterfly trivia.....and Buckeye butterfly caterpillars eat the narrow leaf plantain. Haven't seen them on the one you're talking about.


----------



## glndg

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Is it like a plantain?? That's kinda what it looks like...


She's talking about both and showed plantain.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Idk! Lol! I know their are plantain bananas (I've been told they taste kinda like potatoes...) 
But I've heard plants that look like that called plantain :shrug:


----------



## goathiker

Mallow is different from Plantian, gentler, a bit astringent, and anti-inflammatory. Cough syrup can be made from the roots, the leaves eaten as salad, and the wheel shaped seeds will thicken stews and soups. It's very useful.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So I shouldn't kill all the mallows if I like butterflies? I hate mallows.. Big ugly beast plants


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ah! Ok


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> It different from Plantian, gentler, a bit astringent, and anti-inflammatory. Cough syrup can be made from the roots, the leaves eaten as salad, and the wheel shaped seeds will thicken stews and soups. It's very useful.


Are you talking about the mallows now? Can I feed Kat the roots? She has a weird cough sometimes..mostly after getting excited or running... Hope it's not a lung worm..


----------



## glndg

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Idk! Lol! I know their are plantain bananas (I've been told they taste kinda like potatoes...)
> But I've heard plants that look like that called plantain :shrug:


Yeah, two very different plantains.


----------



## nigies4ever

Skyla's right, the plantain bananas do taste like potatoes, lol.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm going to go remove my girls plain salt lick and see if I it makes them eat their minerals more... I feel like they got more brown since I started giving them kelp. Is there anything in kelp that can brown them?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I've never tried one... But when I worked a the grocery store they went through a lot so I asked about them a few times lol! 
I was told they taste good grilled too lol


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> So I shouldn't kill all the mallows if I like butterflies? I hate mallows.. Big ugly beast plants


You could cut them back and feed them to the goats. I never knew the seeds could thicken soup. Cool. I could use some cough syrup right about now too.

If you really want to get rid of them and keep the butterflies (who need all the help they can get), you could plant something more ornamental in the mallow family like hollyhocks. Just don't freak out when the caterpillars eat the leaves.


----------



## goathiker

Hollyhock roots are good for deep skin sores and infections of the skin.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

There's really no getting rid of mallows here... They have literally taken over.. I'll get pix tomorrow when the sun is out again


----------



## glndg

Jill, do you grind up the mallow seeds to use them? Fresh? Dried?


----------



## nigies4ever

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I've never tried one... But when I worked a the grocery store they went through a lot so I asked about them a few times lol!
> I was told they taste good grilled too lol


Yeah I have a friend who's really in to different foods like that...so one night they made flaming plantains.  It was definitely interesting.


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> There's really no getting rid of mallows here... They have literally taken over.. I'll get pix tomorrow when the sun is out again


They could be a valuable resource. You just haven't taken advantage of that. I can see it now-- Dee's Mallow Root Cough Syrup, Dee's Hearty Beef Stew, Dee's Magical Pain Relieving Elixir.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! Pain relief too? I missed that part


----------



## goathiker

I just use them as is, they taste a bit like Capers. If you want it real thick, you can a use bit of root. It will turn it into stew gelatin. It's perfectly safe to play around with, all parts are edible and safe.


----------



## goathiker

Pain Relief? Don't be playing with the Datura kids :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I could use some for my neck about now!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Here's an update


----------



## top_goat

Hey, GoatHiker -- I just checked into this thread and read the comments re: mallow. I've heard good things about this, like good for coccidia in kids! What varieties of mallow are you talking about? Can they be purchased thru a good nursery or online source, or how would we get them? Thanks!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I will send you some! Hahaha! Or come pick it up at the farm!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, her udder looks a lot better!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

YAY! I thought so too!


----------



## glndg

Yes, Dee, it looks great!


----------



## goathiker

top_goat said:


> Hey, GoatHiker -- I just checked into this thread and read the comments re: mallow. I've heard good things about this, like good for coccidia in kids! What varieties of mallow are you talking about? Can they be purchased thru a good nursery or online source, or how would we get them? Thanks!


Mine are Common dwarf Mallow. You can get them here https://www.mountainroseherbs.com/catalog/home-goods/seeds

or I could send you some bulbs if you prefer the wild kind. Dee's are a bit different from mine, bigger with brighter flowers.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My flowers are purple. Are the little pod things the seeds?


----------



## goathiker

Yeah the little round cheese wheel looking things are the seed pods.


----------



## top_goat

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I will send you some! Hahaha! Or come pick it up at the farm!


Right! On my next cross-country road trip! LOL


----------



## top_goat

goathiker said:


> Mine are Common dwarf Mallow. You can get them here https://www.mountainroseherbs.com/catalog/home-goods/seeds
> 
> or I could send you some bulbs if you prefer the wild kind. Dee's are a bit different from mine, bigger with brighter flowers.


I'd love it if you'd be willing to send me some wild ones! They'd probably be hardier than cultivars. I'll pm my address to you. Let me know what postage costs and I'll get that back to you. Thanks!


----------



## Ranger1

goathiker said:


> They need cobalt to use their copper.


Really?!? So do you think this is why my goats seem to constantly need copper and never improve? Should I get the loose stuff or the block?


----------



## goathiker

No problem, it will be another month before they are up good here, they don't like the wet. I'll see if I can get some babies. If all else fails there will be seeds this summer. They are very hardy and they love to grow with squash as a companion plant. I also have Plantain and Cleavers I can try to get seeds from. Do you have Muscadine by chance?


----------



## top_goat

goathiker said:


> No problem, it will be another month before they are up good here, they don't like the wet. I'll see if I can get some babies. If all else fails there will be seeds this summer. They are very hardy and they love to grow with squash as a companion plant. I also have Plantain and Cleavers I can try to get seeds from. Do you have Muscadine by chance?


No problem! Thanks! Muscadine -- we have wild grapes, but I don't know yet if they're muscadines or not. (I LOVE muscadines!) We've only been on our land a little over a year. I'm going to try to protect a few vines from the goats and the deer and see if I can cultivate them into productivity.


----------



## goathiker

I live in grape growing paradise :lol: I have always wanted some wild ones to play with.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

We have some grapes growing here too, I think my grandpa planted them like 25 yrs ago. Can't be sure cuz I can't ask him, he hasn't been here for over 13 years. But they haven't been watered in that long except by Mother Nature :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

So who all is going to Nats?


----------



## goathiker

Nationals? I'll be there...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Karen from Wingwood farm invited me to go up with her but I can't


----------



## goathiker

I might need Haley to show a doeling for me in Recorded grade :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

Me Haley?


----------



## goathiker

Ya you...Don't see any other Haley here :razz:


----------



## goathiker

We all need to kind of band together to help watch each others goat pens. It makes it easier, that's if you're agreeable to that idea.


----------



## nigies4ever

goathiker said:


> Ya you...Don't see any other Haley here :razz:


Hahaha, I figured but didn't want to assume haha. I know 5 people who have my same name and last initial so I've learned to assume it's not me. :lol:

But I'm probably gonna be there with Cadence Dairy Goats, so I'd love to show one of your grades.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm so jealous now..


----------



## nigies4ever

I like that idea Jill...I'm mainly just helping others show, but I might try and bring my La Mancha doe...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haley I will be so jealous if you get to play with Jill and her goats at nationals!


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Haley I will be so jealous if you get to play with Jill and her goats at nationals!


I'm really excited! But it is quite the trip...are you gonna do any shows in the area this year, though?


----------



## goathiker

She gets to show this one :lol: Come play Dee, everyone has to get out sometime.


----------



## nigies4ever

Aww, haha. And I agree! You should come Dee


----------



## goathiker

I really should take new pictures, that set of trips are like brutes now. The boy is a good 20 lbs. they're 3 weeks old.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nigies4ever said:


> I'm really excited! But it is quite the trip...are you gonna do any shows in the area this year, though?


I'm hoping to do some local shows this year.. I can't make it to Oregon though.. This year has just begun and it's already a challenging one for me..


----------



## nigies4ever

Bummer..hopefully the year gets better for you.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have terrible hiccups.... They hurt  darn Serrano peppers...


----------



## goathiker

That's okay, Jill's just a worn out old woman with thinning hair at this point. I do want to meet you someday Dee, don't wait too long :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Hiccups are easy, mix a glass of sugar water and drink it with the spoon handle in your mouth. Works every time.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Its too early for a Saturday morning :hair: the sad part is that I woke up at 4 and couldn't fall back asleep for the life of me :wallbang:


----------



## Emzi00

The sad part is that I chose to be up this early on a Saturday morning. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I slept till just now because I have no work and my siblings are gone! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And I think I've got a chest cold... My chest/back hurts... And my throat is sore when I swallow... My nose was running all day yesterday


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yeah Skyla I have been sick the last few days, runny nose, sore throat, headache


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emma, why would you choose to be up early??


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> Emma, why would you choose to be up early??


I have friends who I'm hanging out with.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Yeah Skyla I have been sick the last few days, runny nose, sore throat, headache


Yuck...
A kid I know has been super sick the last two days... Throwing up and sleeping is about all he's been doing lol
Poor guy! I'm glad I don't have that!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yawn... I just woke up, I think I'm getting sick..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yay, we are all sick! :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

I need my Athena's FF udder to be incredible so she can beat her dam (me, competitive? Never)..lol, the people who own her are friends, but that's not gonna stop me from wanting to win..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok here's that pic I said I would get of the mallows, these are just babies, they all popped up a week or two ago... They will be really big really soon if the boys don't eat them... I'm gonna start cutting back their hay...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

When is she due Haley?

Eddie is not thrilled about not getting alfalfa today..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh and look what Obsidian gave me yesterday! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Here are some bigger ones, not even close to full grown though


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Galaxy is in heat again... She gets so messy.. It's gross...


----------



## nigies4ever

Aww, cutie pies...she's due May 31, Dee


----------



## nigies4ever

Ok..if a PB ND is bred to an ND who's dam is unknown, then what are the kids? Not PB, right?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I know nothing about that stuff.. Maybe grade? Or NOA?


----------



## LadySecret

Nigerians can't be registered as percentages.^^^


----------



## nigies4ever

That's my thought..I have a friend who did that but I don't think they knew the buck wasn't PB.


----------



## nigies4ever

LadySecret said:


> Nigerians can't be registered as percentages.^^^


Really? So then do you think they're unregisterable?


----------



## ksalvagno

nigies4ever said:


> Ok..if a PB ND is bred to an ND who's dam is unknown, then what are the kids? Not PB, right?


Are you talking registered or unregistered?


----------



## nigies4ever

ksalvagno said:


> Are you talking registered or unregistered?


ADGA registered


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So the Bucks sire is registered but the buck is not because his dam is unknown?


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> So the Bucks sire is registered but the buck is not because his dam is unknown?


The buck is registered...his sire is too, but his dam is unknown. I'm not really sure how that works.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's weird?? Can I see his pedigree? If both parents are registered u shouldn't have a problem registering kids


----------



## nigies4ever

I don't think both parents are registered..just sire. It's my friends buck...I'm on my phone so can't add the pedigree link but his name is Elemental Farms Hot Cappuccino if you want to search him.


----------



## LadySecret

nigies4ever said:


> The buck is registered...his sire is too, but his dam is unknown. I'm not really sure how that works.


The buck can't be registered if both his parents are not registered first. Now the dam could be registered with AGS and the sire could be registered with ADGA and the offspring could be registered.


----------



## ksalvagno

Probably an AGS registered goat. If I recall correctly, they don't show up on the ADGA pedigree.


----------



## nigies4ever

Okay..so that wouldn't show up on his ADGA pedigree, huh?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I agree with Karen.. Most likely an AGS goat.. They don't show up on the Adga genetics site..


----------



## LadySecret

nigies4ever said:


> Okay..so that wouldn't show up on his ADGA pedigree, huh?


No the doe's name would start with AGS on his papers.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What I meant is if he is reg and the doe your breeding him to is reg then the kids could be reg too


----------



## nigies4ever

LadySecret said:


> Yes the doe's name would start with AGS.


That's odd..I'll have to post his pedigree when I get home.


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> What I meant is if he is reg and the doe your breeding him to is reg then the kids will be reg too


Oh gotcha..I figured that, but just wondering if they're registered as PB or not.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Like this is my doe... Most of her's doesn't show up at all!

http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=D001642402

She was only AGS reg.. I duel registered her as a yearlong...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

http://www.adgagenetics.org/PedigreePrint.aspx?RegNumber=D001542375
According to this he is PB so I would say yes


----------



## nigies4ever

Oh well, I'm not breeding to him, a friend is, lol. I was just looking at his pedigree and confused.


----------



## LadySecret

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I agree with Karen.. Most likely an AGS goat.. They don't show up on the Adga genetics site..


Maybe this is what's going on. But his actual registration papers would have to have both parents. Registered Nigerians have no unknown ancestors since they closed the herd book.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*yearling


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> http://www.adgagenetics.org/PedigreePrint.aspx?RegNumber=D001542375
> According to this he is PB so I would say yes


Ok..dam must be AGS reg then...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LadySecret said:


> Maybe this is what's going on. But his actual registration papers would have to have both parents. Registered Nigerians have no unknown ancestors since they closed the herd book.


Yes, on the papers the dam and sire will both be there...


----------



## nigies4ever

All this confuses me, lol..but like Dee said, he's reg as a PB and the doe my friend is breeding him to is PB so I guess the kids will be too.


----------



## LadySecret

His sire's dam is missing info too. Her parents are probably AGS registered.


----------



## LadySecret

I don't know why ADGA doesn't list the names on the pedigrees if the pedigree includes AGS registered Nigerians. They have all that information. That does make it look like that part of the pedigree is unknown.


----------



## ariella42

I have a question about feeding. My goats were getting 1.5# of alfalfa pellets each a day (two dry yearlings and one somewhat overweight doe) plus free choice orchard hay. However, our supplier ran out of orchard and we can't find anything other than alfalfa or fescue mixes now. We went with the alfalfa hay, but that means they're getting nothing but alfalfa. Non-fescue grass hays aren't really an option around here now, it seems. Should I add something else to their diet in terms of grain or other supplemental feed to make up for all of the alfalfa?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I feed my girls oat hay or wheat hay because I can't get grass.. But my girls live on a lot of grassy land too. I give them more alfalfa though


----------



## ariella42

We have zero grass in our current pasture right now. Basically, the only grass hay available is fescue, and I'm not sure about giving that to Beth before she kids, even as a mix. We don't have oat or wheat hay here either.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh that's a bummer..


----------



## goathiker

It's fine, the extra calcium will be good for her anyway. I often feed my does nothing but alfalfa.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I've gots a new little bucky boy!


----------



## ariella42

Thanks for reassuring me, Jill. They seem to very much like the alfalfa in all of its forms, so I'm glad it's fine. 

Congrats, Skyla!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm excited!! I have two to choose from, just waiting to pick as they were just born today, but they sure are cute!


----------



## ThreeHavens

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I've gots a new little bucky boy!


Exciting!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I can't wait to see some good pics!


----------



## glndg

Dairy goats in the news. Redwood Hills and more.

http://news.yahoo.com/goat-farmers-producers-handle-increased-demand-dairy-153204266--finance.html


----------



## NubianFan

I got a great big hug tonight.


----------



## glndg

:dance::dance::lovey::fireworks::wahoo::stars:artygroup:


NubianFan said:


> I got a great big hug tonight.


----------



## NubianFan

He smelled so nice....


----------



## LadySecret

NubianFan said:


> I got a great big hug tonight.





NubianFan said:


> He smelled so nice....


You know, for a second there, I thought you were talking about a buck! Lol


----------



## glndg

NubianFan said:


> He smelled so nice....


Sounds like progress!


----------



## NubianFan

He's a buck alright. Nothing doe there.


----------



## nigies4ever




----------



## LadySecret

NubianFan said:


> He's a buck alright. Nothing doe there.


 lol!


----------



## goathiker

My head hurts, and my lungs hurt, and this stupid cough won't go away. Blech...


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm sorry, Jill :hug:

Baby didn't come back into heat today! Woot!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My head hurts and my leg hurts and my arm hurts.. But I think it might be for different reasons then you Jill! I might have a little too much party juice last night..


----------



## sassykat6181

Ice castles anyone?


----------



## ksalvagno

That is so cool!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

sassykat6181 said:


> Ice castles anyone?


That's so cool!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How did it come to be?


----------



## goatygirl

I am living in one.


----------



## sassykat6181

They grow the icicles and then build with them. Google ice castles. There are 4 locations across the US


----------



## sassykat6181




----------



## littlegoatgirl

That's awesome! 

I'm so frustrated with people right now... :wallbang: :hair: :GAAH:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Does it cost much to get in? I think it would be fun to go with some friends!

Awe  what's up Sarah?


----------



## sassykat6181

$12.95. Not much at all. If it's close, you should go. There's two tunnel slides


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh not bad!

It's not too bad of a drive.. An hour or so if it's where I think they are lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I thought I was gonna die today.... just got back from the ER, been there since this morning. Worst pain I've ever had in my entire life. 
I was sitting down, not really doing anything, talking to DH. Suddenly didn't feel very good and my back was hurting, went in the bedroom bathroom and immediately started throwing up and my back, side and stomach hurt so bad. I was puking, hurt so bad I was crying, I couldn't get up or stand up, had to be carried to the truck (how embarrassing!). Had I.V's going, blood tests, etc. Xrays and ct scans. Found out it's kidney stones and a mild infection going on.
I feel like a wuss now, I can handle just about anything, but a stupid stone has me on the ground crying. What the heck! What I want to know is why it came without warning, and so bad so fast, wouldn't I have some sort of indication?


----------



## ksalvagno

I had that happen to me before. In so much pain I was throwing up. Same thing, just hit without warning. I hope you feel better.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh gosh, it's horrible! My son in law had them as a late teen, maybe 20, and I remember his mom saying he was rolling around on the living room floor crying and screaming it hurt so bad. I believe him now! Ugh, it's horrible!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh wow that's terrible Lacie... How do they get rid of them? I guess I can't complain anymore about my bruises from falling last night :lol:


----------



## goathiker

They don't get rid of them, you get to pee through a strainer until you find them.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What if they are too big to pass? My boss once told me if you chug 3-4 beers really fast you will pass any kidney stone :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I guess my notifications stopped working again


----------



## nigies4ever

Wow, and I thought my day was crazy!


----------



## glndg

My BF gets those. The pain can be very severe -- some people compare it to childbirth. Someone else I know has a big one that she is going to have some sort of special procedure to get it blasted into smaller pieces that will pass.

Sorry you got them. They're no fun.

But... Better than a heart attack!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

glndg said:


> The pain can be very severe -- some people compare it to childbirth.


I think this was worse! I wasn't throwing up or crying any of the times. I feel like a wuss about it :lol: I feel much better today though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But in other news... 12 more days for Moon!


----------



## NubianFan

I have heard women who have had kidney stones and given birth say the kidney stones were much worse pain wise. They can sometimes do lipsotripsy (sp) where they break they up with a lazer. And sometimes they can't do that because of the position and they have to do surgery and go in the kidney and remove them like happened to my dad. But most of the time they are small enough to pass in the urine


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugh... My sister has 'Poor Unfortunate Souls' blasting on her iPad


----------



## NubianFan

What is that? Doesn't sound very upbeat


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

From the little mermaid :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Ugh!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol

Oh, I sent you a rough draft of an email...


----------



## sassykat6181

I had kidney stones when I was 28 weeks pregnant with my daughter. Thought I was in early labor. Kidney stones are way worse than childbirth. Hope you feel better soon. I passed two stones about a week later


----------



## nigies4ever

Tried to worm my Nigies on my new stanchion (first one I've ever had in my 4 years of owning goats!)...the little boogers apparently do not like the taste of Ivomec, lol. My drench gun wasn't marked down to a small enough dose for them, so I had to use syringes..they both managed to spit out a good amount, so I gave them each another cc..hopefully they got enough down them, cause they really need worming. Idk if I should try giving them another dose this weekend?


----------



## goathiker

Yay, Pnuemonia for me. Pup is playing the last couple days.


----------



## ksalvagno

Oh no. I hope you get better soon, Jill. Glad Pup is feeling better.


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> Yay, Pnuemonia for me. Pup is playing the last couple days.


Sorry you're sick, Jill, but glad Pup is feeling better. I think you got run down with all the stress of taking care of him.


----------



## goathiker

Sleeping in the barn probably didn't help :lol:


----------



## glndg

I'm sure it didn't!  Maybe you could curl up with something warm to drink and some hot popcorn and watch an old movie. opcorn:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Poor Jill...  I hope you get better soon! I agree with Vicki, you should have some hot tea!

Here is an updated pic of Kat for anyone who is following, her udder seems to be absorbing the stuff more on one side than the other? But the ugly scab on the fore udder is much smaller and the right teat is almost normal!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Weird that it's upside down.. It doesn't show that way in my album.. Sorry..


----------



## margaret

Me. Does. Not. Like. Snow.


----------



## sassykat6181

She's looking good Dee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You think it is ok that her udder is slightly uneven now?


----------



## sassykat6181

I would think that depending on how bad the infection was on that side, it might just take longer to heal and absorb. Only time will tell.


----------



## NubianFan

Daff's udder is HUGE. It looks like a basketball. She looks like she is gonna be an even better milker than Dru


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Any pics?


----------



## NubianFan

I could take some but I still don't have a computer doing everything from my phone. Think pink guys I really want Doelings from Daff. And I really hope she holds out for a while longer we are still in a bad cold snap here. 
And Lacie her udder is really round shaped like a basketball seriously. And looks like it is welded up there. Is that good, bad or just weird?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! Sounds good! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

10 days have passed since Baylee's kidding......... Should she still have bloody discharge?


----------



## goathiker

Yep, it will come off and on for about a month.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Thanks jill


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

One last question wht age do you wean at


----------



## margaret

I'll be weaning at 12-14 wks this year, mine never grew big enough when I weaned at 8.


----------



## goathiker

I wean at 80 lbs.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Thanks!!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Getting excited my first doe to kid only has 29 days as of today.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Yay


----------



## nigies4ever

Any ideas on the thing about worming I posted yesterday?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I didn't see the post?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I had a fabulous day today! I left the house at 1pm to get my truck smogged, and it passed! So I went to dmv to get it registered and I was done with both things by 2.:30pm, went to the grocery store and actually found everything I was looking for, and then went to the feed store to get hay, dog food, puppy food and pig food, and after I added up the money off he gave me on everything, I saved $20!

But here's the thing, I changed shirts before I left, and the one I left the house in is the one I thought was bad luck because something special died each time I was wearing it! Is it actually a good luck shirt and the death was just coincidental?


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> I wean at 80 lbs.


Not a good plan if they're Nigerians! :lol: and some of those guys are very precocious at a young age. :shock:


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> But here's the thing, I changed shirts before I left, and the one I left the house in is the one I thought was bad luck because something special died each time I was wearing it! Is it actually a good luck shirt and the death was just coincidental?


Guess you'll know by midnight. I think I'd get rid of the shirt.:underchair:


----------



## goathiker

Maybe you haven't heard Lacie, Willie Nelson died today and Spock is in the hospital with chest pains...


----------



## Trickyroo

goathiker said:


> Maybe you haven't heard Lacie, Willie Nelson died today and Spock is in the hospital with chest pains...


:ROFL::shock::lol:


----------



## NubianFan

According to my sources the Willie Nelson death story is a hoax. But Spock is having severe chest pains and hospitalized.


----------



## goathiker

Sadly, every time one of the Star Trek stars pass, I feel like I just lost family. It's like my childhood is dying.


----------



## Trickyroo

Everytime i see Star Trek , i always say "what do you know , Star Treck". I remember being in St. Croix in i think it was 92 or 93 , at 2am , my ex husband and i were flipping the TV channels and there was a 24 hour run of it. Its like no matter where we go , there was Star Trek. I get what your saying Jill , but why it struck me as funny is just the way you said it , idk…..maybe I'm overtired , but i nearly spit my ice tea out laughing so hard after i read your post. From one extreme to the next. You couldnt get any far in between the two , Willie Nelsona and Star Trek…


----------



## NubianFan

Willie Nelson is probably preserved like a smoked ham crossed with pickled pigs feet. Smoked and pickled and preserved for the ages.


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> Maybe you haven't heard Lacie, Willie Nelson died today and Spock is in the hospital with chest pains...


Spock?!! :faint:Now look at what you did, Lacie!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Gosh darn it! Stupid shirt!! :GAAH:


----------



## Trickyroo

glndg said:


> Spock?!! :faint:Now look at what you did, Lacie!


:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL: Oh man , your killing me :slapfloor:


----------



## nigies4ever

nigies4ever said:


> Tried to worm my Nigies on my new stanchion (first one I've ever had in my 4 years of owning goats!)...the little boogers apparently do not like the taste of Ivomec, lol. My drench gun wasn't marked down to a small enough dose for them, so I had to use syringes..they both managed to spit out a good amount, so I gave them each another cc..hopefully they got enough down them, cause they really need worming. Idk if I should try giving them another dose this weekend?


This is it, Dee


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm burning the shirt, my sister just sent me a text that she's having issues getting her newborn pug puppies to poop. Why did it have to be this shirt! It one of my favorites!


----------



## LadySecret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Gosh darn it! Stupid shirt!! :GAAH:


Don't worry. It's not your shirt. Leonard Nimoy went to the hospital last Thursday with chest pains and is still there. Everybody just hearing about it today.


----------



## Trickyroo

Ive got to go to sleep ,I'm going to give myself a headache from laughing too hard :lol:


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm burning the shirt, my sister just sent me a text that she's having issues getting her newborn pug puppies to poop. Why did it have to be this shirt! It one of my favorites!


And why exactly do you like it so much? Sounds suspicious to me.....:chin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh no, I'm fairly certain it's the shirt... BOTH my favorite mares died the day I was wearing this shirt, my favorite goat died the day I was wearing it, now the pugs are having issues! Why the baby pugs, they're so cute!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

glndg said:


> And why exactly do you like it so much? Sounds suspicious to me.....:chin:


It's comfortable, no rips, tears, or holes, no bleach stains, etc. It was so nice :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nigies4ever said:


> This is it, Dee


I thought you were supposed to re dose with Ivomec in 2-4 weeks? i guess it depends what you are treating? Jill and Lacie would know better though! I went through a whole lot of Them telling me I did stuff wrong so I'm not really one to be giving advice I guess..


----------



## LadySecret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh no, I'm fairly certain it's the shirt... BOTH my favorite mares died the day I was wearing this shirt, my favorite goat died the day I was wearing it, now the pugs are having issues! Why the baby pugs, they're so cute!


Your being illogical....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It's comfortable, no rips, tears, or holes, no bleach stains, etc. It was so nice :lol:


I'll send you a new shirt Lacie... Burn it!


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh no, I'm fairly certain it's the shirt... BOTH my favorite mares died the day I was wearing this shirt, my favorite goat died the day I was wearing it, now the pugs are having issues! Why the baby pugs, they're so cute!


The real question should be, "Why do you keep wearing the shirt?" :shock:

:scratch:

You could write a story about your death shirt.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm pretty sure when I started getting into Nubians someone on here asked me how I was going to pick out a nice doe and I told them I wanted a smooth, big and generally beautiful goat! She proceeded to tell me how I had a lot to learn before I should buy a goat.. Considering that she was totally right, I think I did a pretty darn good job picking out my does! Looking at them and their beautiful udders and seeing all these goats on FB posted for evaluation or even for sale, it makes me really glad I got the does, and buck that I did!


----------



## goathiker

Oh, this gives me an idea Plagiarizing at lightening speed :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Should have known, it seems like a death shirt... :chin:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:lol:


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> Oh, this gives me an idea Plagiarizing at lightening speed :lol:


Are YOU going to write about the death shirt??? After all I'm sure someone or something died somewhere in the world today.


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Should have known, it seems like a death shirt... :chin:


:shock: Burn it!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Fire will cleanse its sins!


----------



## goathiker

I'm trying to write a book about a nomadic clan. It just gave me an idea for a custom.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well in other news, Roo's babies have their eyes open  Need face pics of the other two...


----------



## goathiker

My favorites are the light red with no mask or marking at all.


----------



## goathiker

Geeze, everyone disappear. If I got an idea from us chatting and it actually fit in my book, I would ask permission to use it...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I prefer the darker ones. Light reds look too much like their dingo ancestors :lol: Exhibit A :lol: I also tend to prefer masks


----------



## goathiker

But, they're beautiful. Our stock we had used to have in the early '90's had throw backs, they weren't pretty and red, they were sable brown.


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> Geeze, everyone disappear. If I got an idea from us chatting and it actually fit in my book, I would ask permission to use it...


IF you got an idea, and If it was from me, permission granted.:lol:

Did you check your Pms?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I like my reds to be dark, like this, same for the blues. Maybe I just hate pastels :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And Holly


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, how old are the dogs in the first pic? The second pic looks like a chihuahua...


----------



## goathiker

I thought it looked like a Min-Pin :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They just got their eyes open Dee.... two weeks old :lol: And he's smaller than the other boys. The first one is a brute.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I prefer the darker ones. Light reds look too much like their dingo ancestors :lol: Exhibit A :lol: I also tend to prefer masks


Sorry, I meant how old are these dogs? First pic was of pups


----------



## goathiker

Just teasing, yes I have looked at PM's I was leaving them until I could think a bit more clearly. You don't even want to know how many drugs I have on board.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, are you talking about Roo's puppies or the adult ones? 
The puppies just turned 2 weeks old. The light red adult is a 13mo male, with 2yr old blue male, the darker red male is 2yrs in the pic, and the red female was 3yrs old.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I was talking about the 2 adult males together then I sAid the red stud, pictured from side view, looked like a chi... Sorry...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I like dusty and the blue dog, I want both of them!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Does Dee need glasses? :lol: I'm not seeing it :lol:

The blue was Gus, big boy, just wish he had a mask!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He wears naked well!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I love his head! Is he still alive?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He should be, he'd be 7-8 now, something like that.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My internet is being stupid...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Mine too... You mean you don't know where that cute dog is??


----------



## glndg

nigies4ever said:


> This is it, Dee


About the Ivomec--
Check with someone who knows more about worming, but they say not to use the oral wormer on goats with a heavy worm load. It can cause a massive die off and goats can bleed out and die. You want to kill the worms more slowly.


----------



## goatygirl

I hope Alice has twin steers so that I can show them as oxen.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goatygirl said:


> I hope Alice has twin steers so that I can show them as oxen.


Me too, because I want to see a pic of that!


----------



## nigies4ever

Some dude on the radio just said "Remember, only 10 months of shopping till Christmas!"


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! ^ that's just silly...


----------



## nigies4ever

Seriously! Haha


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I got bit by another dog at work... I think I'm in the wrong profession :lol: idk why he lashed out at me.. I was an innocent bystander.. Someone was trying to put a muzzle on him while someone else held him and I was just standing there holding a cookie... I guess the holder let go because he ran right to me and grabbed my thumb... I'm not sure if he got the cookie or not... He seemed pretty mad..


----------



## NubianFan

Pack politics, you were the weakest link in the chain. 
Sorry you got bit.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I was also the only one in front of him lol I was cornered, the other two were behind him..


----------



## NubianFan

You were on the snappy end


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya.. That was poor planning on my part..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But seriously that little dog was psychotic.... I did nothing to him! He just ran and attacked me! Jerk!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You missed your chance! You could have been rich! :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Occupational hazard... Though we did have to file a police report and I do have to get a tetanus shot


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just got stabbed with a needle...


----------



## nigies4ever

At least you won't get tetanus now


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Needles *shudders*


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Well I had a rough day!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What happened Sarah? Was it worse than getting stabbed with a needle? :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

Last week my breeder threw some blood draw supplies in a bag for us but didn't bother to tell me the needles didn't have caps..so I got poked in the stomach when I went to pick the bag up. That was fun.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ew... At least I got a sterile poke :lol: now you have contracted mad goat disease!


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ew... At least I got a sterile poke :lol: now you have contracted mad goat disease!


I know! Haha..I told my mom that if I start making mysterious bleating noises, take me in.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:lol: no, you will just have the urge to take home EVERY goat in sight!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Flynn was down this morning... He was fine last night!! He had the runs really bad and it appeared a bit of blood too... Took him in they ran some tests and what not he tested negative for worms but she still dewormed him. His eyelids are very pink so that's good.... She gave him b complex and safe guard and we are giving him stuff for cocci in case he has it, extra electrolytes, and something else, don't remember what its called. One injection and one drench... He loves them both... Not. 

On top of it all we were making sure he was getting enough water and such and found out that the heated water bucket we just got literally melted a hole in itself, it had been leaking out water all this time. I dong understand, I used the same bucket for 2 years and had no problems, get a new one and have it for 2 months and melts itself. :hair: so over all.. A very crazy day.

Oh, but my dad made a little pen for Flynn in our basement since its just an old unfinished basement. I love it, its amazing!!  the cold isn't good for him and being warm should help him heal faster


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hope he feels better Sarah!

Dee, you need to live a little! I'm vaccinated with a 10 way dog vac, had my antibiotic shot, and my cdt shot within the past couple years :lol:

9 days until Moon is at 150! :stars: Her teats are starting to fill, so maybe, maaaaayyybeeee, she'll go on 150 this time! She has a history of 155 :eyeroll:
And Fancy is building her udder more and oh my gosh talk about an attitude today, sheesh! She was so bossy today, so she is obviously carrying a doe kid :lol: Poor Edna, she got picked on today


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh sheesh Sarah.. That does sound like a crazy day... I hope Flynn is doing better.. Wonder why they wanted to deworm him if he was negative?? :shrug:

Lacie, I didn't want any vaccines but apparently I HAD TO get tetanus so I agreed to that then they forced me to get the combo instead off plain tetanus! I'm not happy about having that weird crap injected into my arm..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Lacie, how's rogue? I was thinking about her today, any updated pix of her cute self running around?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sooo, you got a cdt shot too? :lol:

She's doing great! Haven't been up to see her recently, but her bandages are off, and her foot is totally healed. The two toes I thought for sure were done for actually "came back", so she has all her toes on that foot, hair has grown back in nicely, her stump has a teeny scab left on it, but her hair is growing back everywhere else as well.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! I want to see a video of her running with her stump! She's so cute!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'll bring my camera next time I visit  I don't go up very often because I get car sick on the drive up :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Stupid internet is so slow I'm about ready to throw the modem out the window!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Don't do it! Then I will have to drive up there to talk to you!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

We could still text :lol: All isn't lost


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh Ya! Yay!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But if you did come up you could see all my fat does :lol: And the Roolings :lol: And maybe, just maybe, you could see the pug babies


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha! You would probably sick the dogs on me and tell them to kill the stalker! Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pfft, they'd let you in, as long as they don't think you're a tweaker or have ill intent, except Roo, her elevator doesn't quite go to the top, she has a flight of stairs that have fallen to ruins :lol: She went feral on me again


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no! My GSD does that sometimes.. She's got a screw loose..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, she flops back and forth between her silly galumphing self, to wanting to destroy everything in her path. Or she stalks around real low to the ground and lays in wait for I don't know what :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The evil bunnies are lurking in her brain.... At least my shepherd is predictable when she's gonna snap... Like when I shoved a pill down her throat and she spit it up so I tried again so she clamped down on my hand and didn't let go.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

When she's in creepy destroy mode I don't like picking her up to carry her to her babies :lol: because sometimes she's all calm and then she'll twitch and try to whip around and lash back at what we're passing, but my face is always what's right behind her, never connected, but she still does it quite often. 
From the time she was a baby DH always called her Screwy Roo :lol: It seems to fit most of the time :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's just special  lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes... but in a weird way. Maybe she has split personalities! :lol:

I had a Rottie once, her name was Ruby. She used to break in doors to get to people she didn't know, we eventually had her put down because the issue kept getting worse. Sometimes they just aren't stable enough for protection training... I know this now :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry to change the subject but Obsidian is officially a *B now!! Yay! :stars: woohoo!


----------



## nigies4ever

What does *B mean, Dee?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Woot woot! :woohoo: :dance: Congrats!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I gotta go shove a bottle to the pups, be back later.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It means his dam produced a certain amount of milk or something.. I'm not really sure but i know it's good!


----------



## nigies4ever

That's awesome! Congrats! He's a Nubian, right?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I haven't fed the goats yet... I'll be back later too.. I feel bad... I'm such a bad mom! Haha!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yup! He's my little monster!


----------



## nigies4ever

Whoa, he's handsome!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thank you! I <3 him! He's got the best personality for a buck!


----------



## nigies4ever

Aw, I wish we had the pens for a buck!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Technically I don't right now either... My boys have been loose for 2-3 weeks now :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

Do you plan on ever showing Obsidian? Or just your girls?


----------



## nigies4ever

Also..anybody ever had a dog get pink eye? One of ours has had green goop/cloudiness..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want to show him, I was goi take him to the show in lakeport but I decided it's to far...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Probably an ulcer, you can get Terramycin from a feed store or jeffers


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is there anything stuck in the eye? Foxtail or something? Sounds like an ulcer..


----------



## nigies4ever

Hmm, ok. It's in both eyes, so not sure..


----------



## nigies4ever

And both look really irritated..we've had one of them get a foxtail, and it didn't look like this..


----------



## nigies4ever

And I bet Obsidian would do really well at the CCCDGA show this summer!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Both eyes could be dry eye.. That can cause ulcers too.. But Terramycin will only help the ulcers if it's dry eye, won't cure the problem.. What breed?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nigies4ever said:


> And I bet Obsidian would do really well at the CCCDGA show this summer!


You think so?? I worry that his white spots make him look weak in the chine


----------



## nigies4ever

She's a rescue, so we're not 100% sure. Definitely a mix though








She's the black&white one


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw, they could be siblings with those long thick weenie dog bodies! So cute! Can you get a close up pic of the eye?


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> You think so?? I worry that his white spots make him look weak in the chine


I do! I see what you're saying about the white spots, but that may improve when he's clipped down. He looks really good to me otherwise.


----------



## nigies4ever

Will try to get a pic tomorrow..she's sound asleep in the dark right now  

And I know, the tan one (Kenna) is part corgi, but I have no idea where Lilly gets it from!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Other are just too cute together! She could be part corgi too? Just mixed with something black lol


----------



## nigies4ever

I doubt it, but it's possible..when we got her from the shelter, their guess was Border Collie/Beagle/Pointer/Terrier (aka mutt,lol) and for Kenna, Corgi/Terrier/Pit Bull.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! I always love to see shelter guesses!


----------



## nigies4ever

I know, haha! And when they're not sure, but know it's not purebred, they just add "terrier" to the end.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! Exactly! We had a "pointer mix" come in once that had. Huge pit bull head and body... But the shelter dubbed her a pointer mix... Go figure she had brown spots.. Probably had shih tzu in her too right?? :slapfloor: Hahah! :ROFL: :lol:


----------



## goathiker

:lol: bet no one can guess what my little dog is...She's 4.5 lbs.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/video/shep-can-swim-27.html


----------



## nigies4ever

Half pack goat?  With the curled tail, I'm gonna say some Sharpei/Chow or maybe Pug?


----------



## goathiker

She's 4 and 1/2 lbs. :lol: I'll tell in a few minutes.


----------



## nigies4ever

Then maybe part rat? :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

Hmm.. :scratch: oooh I know..Pomeranian?


----------



## goathiker

She's 1/2 chihuahua, 1/4 teacup poodle, and 1/4 Jack Russell, awesome little dog.


----------



## nigies4ever

Aww, cute..is she a rescue? And do you think the tail comes from the poodle, or what?


----------



## goathiker

No I was doing puppy daycare years ago and her owner didn't pay her bill, so I kept her. She's about 9 years old now. 
The tail comes from the Jack Russell.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jack Russell's don't have tails?? I would have guessed the chi and poo but not JRT.. Plenty of chihuahuas have curled tails though.. But I can't see her tail in that pic..


----------



## Trickyroo

Of course JRs have tails , at least the ones i know of do….they have them docked .


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I stand corrected! How could I forget that humans like to mutilate animals for "looks"


----------



## Trickyroo

Yep we humans do it to everything , dogs , goats you name it we mutilate it


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I saw a chihuahua with cropped ears and tail once.....


----------



## Trickyroo

Aww that's so wrong !


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I finally caught the cold that has been going around... I was really beginning to think I was immune.... I guess after the dog bite me immune system started fighting off dog germs instead...


----------



## Trickyroo

Hey Dee , are you required to get a rabies shot where you work ?
Or should i ask if they "require" it ? Id rather get a tetnus shot , lol..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No I'm not vaccinated for rabies, or required to be... Unfortunately the dog was not vaccinated either..


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh poo poo Dee ! Have they confiscated the dog to keep an eye on it ?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No, the dog is to be on quarantine at home then return to us in 2 weeks for a rabies vaccine. However the dog is not allowed to walk through our front door without a muzzle already on.. As per the police


----------



## nigies4ever

So I think I gave my first shot today  The reason I say think is because I'm not 100% sure it got under her skin, but there was no wetness around the fur and it was BoSe, so I'm not gonna risk giving it again..but man, it's sooo nice to actually have a stanchion now!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! And yes a stanchion is definitely a necessity!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't think Moon is going to wait until 150 or go over this year. Her udder has more fill tonight, and she usually doesn't start filling until the day before she kids. Maybe I'll have Monday kids instead of Saturday or next Thursday kids :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm so not ready for kids yet... I haven't built a new pen yet! Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm not either, I haven't had the money to grain any of them for almost a month, people aren't paying their rent.... which means I can't fund my adventures! :lol: 
Soooo, I need money to grain her before she kids! She can't start milking before I get the grain :GAAH:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Gosh, rains for 2 hours and the coyotes get bold enough to come to my house. Didn't have my glasses on so I didn't even know what the heck it was until I was 10 feet from it and it darted past me :lol: That's a sure fire way to know it wasn't one of my dogs that was out :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Im Surprised it would come so close to your house with the smell of so many dogs...

I haven't heard from Lindsey in a while.. I hope she is just busy with kids..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh yeah, couple weeks ago a pack came up past the kennels by the house and they were just yiping and screaming doing that thing they do, and they were so loud they didn't even hear me screaming at them to shut up :lol: I had to shine a flashlight in their eyes before they ran off. I can't see worth crap at night so it does me no good to try and shoot them at night, and if I just open fired I'd probably hit the pool, one of the horses, 2 cows, and bird or sorts :lol:
Some of them are the Coy-Wolves, coyote wolf crosses, and they aren't afraid of anyone, they look you straight in the eyes and walk off. 
They don't seem to have a taste for goat, the goats look at them like they're any other dog and they walk right past them. I keep free range chickens out just so they don't get a taste for goat. When they get hungry, they take a chicken and go. Last time it was my big fat turkey, but whatever, it wasn't really anything too important.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I need some more wild chickens! I didn't know coy-wolves lived in ca! Do they look the same as coyotes but bigger?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Bigger with nicer coats. They do have a taste for deer and sheep though. We saw 2 of them take down a deer and look back at us and go about their business. They wiped out all the neighbors sheep too. 
But they walk right through the goat pen, the goats look over and continue on, weirdest thing ever.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They have a broader muzzle like the wolves, more of the coyote face though, and more of the wolf coat and size. But they sound a lot like coyotes.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's so bizarre.. Maybe goat taste weird :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wonder if I throw I bunch of wild chickens out in the field next to ours how long they will live and keep the coyots away lol


----------



## goathiker

Coy-wolves are cool, they are still evolving into a new breed and are proving to be the smartest Canine ever.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How come you never get my txts Jill??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They are really cool. Very pretty, very smart, and fearless. I want a pup to raise :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I don't know. Sometimes I get one from you that says "incomplete text".


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do you have a smart phone or a basic phone Jill?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She doesn't have a smart phone I don't think.

Is it raining there, Dee? It's still raining here. Thunder and lightning stopped though.


----------



## goathiker

Just a basic phone and screwy service :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol me too... 2 basic phones with bad service equal incomplete messages lol!

Lacie, no rain here all day.. Just some clouds..


----------



## goathiker

Couse you could always _call_ me :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Call? What means this word you speak of?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:lol: I would call you for an emergency, but for pimples on the udder I txt or send forum message lol


----------



## goathiker

I want some of your Mallow seeds from your ugly weeds Dee.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I will send you some Jill!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do you know when it is best to pick them? Do they have to dry or ripen?


----------



## goathiker

What I was thinking about doing for the gal that wants some of my dwarf ones is digging up little tap roots and wrapping them in wet paper towels in a plastic bag to sent them. 
If that doesn't work, I'll spread a sheet out under some of the plants to catch the seeds.


----------



## goathiker

Good bye Spock...We love you...


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> I want some of your Mallow seeds from your ugly weeds Dee.


I have mallow too, Jill, but mine is beautiful! It looks exactly like Dee's though. :think:


----------



## goathiker

I know, I love it. Mine is really little with white flowers (wild), I'd like some of the big prettier ones too.


----------



## glndg

When it goes to seed I can send some to you as well. A little genetic diversity might be good.

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. They just get tiny flowers.:woohoo:

http://www.calflora.org/cgi-bin/spe...s&dump=&backlink=&row-to-start=0&page=next+50


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Rain! Woohoo! It just rained for half a second! Yay! We need more rain!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Stopped raining here. Just cold and damp outside.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Its supposed to start raining again today, and monday. Then for a few more days next week. We see... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The goats are not amused... :lol: it's not even raining any more but they are under shelter... Big babies!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm waiting for it to get lighter out there to go check on everyone, it's still pretty dark and gloomy.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Really?? It's super bright here..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thunder storm!!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

I want some Mallow seeds too


----------



## goatygirl

-5 here horses have three blankets on and socks and a bale of hay each.


----------



## glndg

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> I want some Mallow seeds too


Okay! They are not ready yet. Will let you know when.


----------



## goathiker

Something followed me home today...


----------



## ariella42

What was that, Jill?


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## ariella42

Aww, where did he/she come from?


----------



## goatygirl

goathiker said:


> ...


Did he follow you home or did you take him home?:think: That is the big question.


----------



## goathiker

He came from Green Mountain Nigerians. 

Well... I might have put him in my car...


----------



## Tapestry

He's very cute! How old?


----------



## goathiker

He's almost 5 months old.


----------



## ariella42

Is he for your grandson?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So cute! I want to play with him!


----------



## goathiker

If he works out for that. I have another one reserved from Vicki, I'm going to try to teach them to pull as a little team.


----------



## Tapestry

Oh, what fun!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That will be just adorable! I can't wAit to see pix of that!


----------



## goathiker

He does really like my grandson though. He let him pet him. He rather dislikes me for the moment :lol: I stuffed him in the box and dug him out of the box, put him with weird earless babies...


----------



## goathiker

Oh, good news too. The little horned Alpine, Jamie is done with his training program and will be going home soon. When he leaves, the little guy that got dumped back here is going to get to go home with him.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! So the little dumped buckling is doing well I take it?


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, slowly but surely. He's healthy now, just very small and still a bit thin.


----------



## glndg

So, Jill, what do you think about the best time to wether kids after Pup's experience? Seems like there are definite trade-offs to doing it younger vs. older.


----------



## goathiker

I am going back to banding at 9 weeks. It just goes easier and UC hasn't cropped up here yet. 
The one goat I had that got UC issues was attacked by a dog as a kid and when I got him was running pus from that area. I always figured his problems were from scar tissue.


----------



## glndg

Yikes! poor guy. Way too many dogs attacking goats.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If you do try surgical castration again, if you have them run the scalpel blade back and forth on the cord to "fray" it, there is MUCH less bleeding post-op and they heal faster than if they cut the cord straight across. I do that with piglets and bull calves.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

How long do you have to wait between kidding and breeding?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think there is a rule for that.. Like 6 mo right?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Depends on the shape the doe is in during the first pregnancy, how she looks at kidding, and weaning the kids. Minimum I would do is 5 months after the last kidding.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Usually you breed 7-8 months after their last kidding though.


----------



## goathiker

When my vet does surgical castration they come home looking like this, he's all sewn closed and sleepy but, happy.


----------



## goathiker

4 days later they are doing this...


----------



## nigies4ever

The little one that mysteriously followed you home is adorable, Jill. 

So my little girl got shipped off to her boyfriend's house today! If all goes well, we can expect tri-colored, blue-eyed Nigerian Dwarf babies in about 5 months! ❤


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Which kid do yall like better?


----------



## Emzi00

I like the black and white one better.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's what I'm thinking too..


----------



## Emzi00

What does their dam look like?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't have any pics of her on my phone.... :/ I'll find one....

The one pic I've seen isn't the best.. She looks fantastic in person, milks like a dream, and milks down very well, and milks like a gallon a day almost!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She only needs one more leg to finish... And this is a yearling picture of her...


----------



## Emzi00

Nice.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She doesn't look all that nice in the pic... :/ 
I wish I had gotten a pic of her at the last show we were at together


----------



## sassykat6181

Got my electric hoof knife yesterday. Going to be a learning curve, but it seems awesome so far


----------



## sassykat6181

< changed my avatar. Goat kiss shadow. Wishing for summer again


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's cool!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Summer? What's that?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Right? I want summer so bad its not even funny!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

And Skyla, I like the black and white one better too


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I guess there is something wrong with me.. The black and white one looks really wonky..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I was gonna say the white one looked better to me too...

:hi5: Dee


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like them both... Deff trade offs... 

But, talking to the breeder and multiple other people, I chose the chocolate and white one..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well at least I know it's not my eyes!


----------



## goathiker

The white one is going to be a heaver bodied more sturdy goat.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't think that is a very good picture of him though... I've seen other pics of him that I like but I don't think I have any on my phone....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Skyla, skyla, skyla.... what did I tell you about making decisions without me? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Those are bucks? I would have definitely went with the white one in that case... how old are they?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:roll: lol

Yes...
I've only seen a few pictures of each of them.. So, I went with the breeders suggestion when she can see and feel them.. 
They are about 10 days old...

And I can still change my mind as far as I know lol! I was the only one with a reservation... But I don't know if she's got anyone else interested in the other...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

10 days? They are so dwinky and boney! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I still like the white one! How far are they from you? Can you go see and feel them for your self?


----------



## glndg

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :roll: lol
> 
> Yes...
> I've only seen a few pictures of each of them.. So, I went with the breeders suggestion when she can see and feel them..
> They are about 10 days old...


That is smart. One picture of each could be very misleading. The breeder would also have the best suggestion based on how her lines look at various ages.

I think they have trade offs....and some of what is weaker in one or the other at this time could definitely change over time.

I like the black/chocolate and white one although the white could be longer at this time.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

We just bought a new router for our internet so it would work better and now it works great on everyone's device but mine  :sigh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh that's cruddy, Dee. Hate it when that happens!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Dee, they are in VT... I can't just drop everything and go for a 2hr or so ride to go visit and not bring one home... And I don't have enough of a milk supply to bring one home... I'm drying Peb off so don't have enough...

I agree... The only other pictures I've seen they were a day or so old... 

And I agree there too. Both have trade offs... 
I know some of my does now could use some help in depth of body which this guy has


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's icky dee!


----------



## glndg

I agree, the "best" buck may not be the best buck for YOUR does. You know what your does need and if you shared that with the breeder, that helps her in her recommendations.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What's really icky is this darn cold I have... My nose is all plugged and stuffy with green junk..


----------



## glndg

TMI!!!:lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm dreading the day I have to find a new buck...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Eww, you're going to give it to me via electronic waves :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:lol: probably.. It seems to be pretty contagious..


----------



## goathiker

I've already had it. 

Blackberry let me handle him this morning.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is blackberry the new ND?


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, he's a cutie.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm supposed to be trimming hooves today... And I need to brush the buck... He's out of rut now and all his rutty oils dried up and made him shed and itchy... Is that normal?


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I'm dreading the day I have to find a new buck...


That could be fun! You could end up with several bucks.:razz::laugh::dancing:

When I took three does to get bred, they didn't all get bred to the same buck. They were each matched up with a different buck that hopefully would compliment them the best.

So, yes...I think you need MORE bucks, Dee!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! I'm dreading it because any buck that I want is going to be very expensive and not very close to home...


----------



## glndg

Oh, I don't know. Farmerinadress got a Briitish Guernsey for free. That's a pretty good trick.


----------



## goathiker

I got my LaMancha for a dollar.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I like guernseys


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I like guernseys


Get a buck and breed some guernubians.onder:
Or would that be guerbians? Or nubseys?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Bahahaha! Guerbians! Eddie is a guerpine.. And he's just a love! He's got the best personality!


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Bahahaha! Guerbians! Eddie is a guerpine.. And he's just a love! He's got the best personality!


I knew he was part, but couldn't remember what else he was. The Guernseys are supposed to have great personalities.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He likes to itch my back with his horns when I scratch his back :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wish my buck was horned so they could have more fun when they play... The buck can handle him for a while but after his head hurts or his scur breaks he just runs away. I can tell they are just playing cuz Eddie doesn't chase him, he just runs off too and frolics and kicks out lol it's so cute!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

glndg said:


> Oh, I don't know. Farmerinadress got a Briitish Guernsey for free. That's a pretty good trick.





goathiker said:


> I got my LaMancha for a dollar.


I traded 2 piglets for mine :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Part of payment for one of mine was $100 worth of milk :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So in baby news, Moon might go tomorrow. She won't willingly let me touch her today, even then she puts up a fight, and she won't quit talking to me :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Stupid internet... I can't even talk to y'all.. It keeps deleting my messages!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kat looks cozy.. I should just go snuggle with her.... I was cuddling with Eddie earlier when I went out to feed and didn't feel like walking back to the house so I just laid on him..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Kinda off and on warm today, been outside most the day. Colder in the house than it is outside.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Same here.. From what I can tell.. I have the door open to let the nice air in


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So moon said it's gonna be tomorrow. Every time I ask she bleats back. Doesn't say anything when I list the other days :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol she's trying to trick you!


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So moon said it's gonna be tomorrow. Every time I ask she bleats back. Doesn't say anything when I list the other days :lol:


Somehow you're rigging it -- just like the Death Shirt. See, I actually think you, at least subconsciously, know when these things are going to happen. You see the signs. Then you wear the shirt or talk to your goat in certain way....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! She's a sorceress!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: No, rigging it would have been giving her a shot of lute yesterday :lol: I promise I didn't do anything. She's doing it on purpose because I don't have a place for her yet, I'm out of hay and she hasn't even started getting her grain! I'm not prepared, she's doing it because she knows it :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NOOOOOOOO!!!!! She was talking up a storm, and I just asked if they were doe kids... she immediately shut up and looked away. Waa :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahahaha! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She's not even talking to me now, not even a glance in my direction  waa, buck kids :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

That stinks Lacie :laugh:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Did you ask how many? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, no, but probably a big one or two small ones.


----------



## nigies4ever

Watch her have triplet bucks at 3 am


----------



## goathiker

No no...2 bucks and a hermie :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

Then you'd get at least half a doe :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

My new goat is afraid of chickens :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Well, chickens can be terrifying :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Last year my boer had trip bucks so I'm hoping for at least a couple does this year :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Jill you have an unhealthy obsession with wishing hermies on me :lol:

Whatever she has, hopefully it's live.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Temper needs to have either a buck and a doe or two does and a buck and Kat just needs to have a doe.. I don't care if anything else comes out of her :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

This is my first kidding year..I'll be happy if I get at least one La Mancha doe.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I would be fine if all they had was single does! Except biagia, I want a buck from her, a doe with him would be great though. And Stan of course. I think this will be clarices last kidding, she looks old and bedraggled this year.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need a doe from Kat because I'm pretty sure she's taking next year off


----------



## goathiker

If Pandora has a doeling, I'm a gonna steal it. Barbara Gene can have whatever, they're just Cinco De Mayo BQ anyway...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm watching The Paw Project right now.. So sad! :tear:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Then why are you watching it?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's a good doc.. Lot of good points.. I think every cat owner should watch it (which saves you from watching it Lacie) lol.. And they have some happy endings too


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh no, I can be included in the cat owner party again, not by choice though :lol: While I was at the ER the other day, my sister threw 4 horrible little catlings in my house to "cheer me up"... in other words, she wanted to get rid of them and she knows I hate cats and she thought it would be hilarious :lol: I was not, and still am not, amused....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So you have them in your house still?? :shock:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, which is rather unfortunate. They're only like 4 inches tall. I do throw them outside during the day, only let them in when it gets dark.
And she gave them all weirdo names again, like the last cat she dropped off here, SanjayCraig, another horrible female cat... :lol:


----------



## goathiker

ewww!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol just do declaw them and you won't have to watch the doc


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I really wish I didn't have so many cats.. But when I met them all I felt so bad for them... So here they are... I won't make that mistake again... Though I love them all now so I certainly can't get rid of them... Shame..


----------



## NubianFan

Cats are lovely animals!!!
Lightly seasoned, grilled, and with a side of potatoes.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I have too many cats, I really hate it... We have like 11, and over the summer we had 16 I think. They're all barn cats, so its not like they're bombarding my house, and right now there's so much snow they wont come up to the porch, but still, its very annoying when it's pitch black in the morning and I'm trying to get to the goats and I'm tripping over cats :hair:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol lucky you they are all outside! I trip over mine when I try to open the fridge!


----------



## NubianFan

Fire up the grill and invite your friends over.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Your sick Leslie :lol: cat just doesn't sound tasty to me... But if it did I would save money for a few days..

How is your little rescue doing?


----------



## NubianFan

She is in heat. Yowling her fool head off and trying to seduce anything in her path. Earlier she had quite the intense affair with a cardboard box. The box remained stoic. I can't wait til she is old enough to be spayed.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol if she's in heat she's plenty old enough. Best age to spay is right before their first heat


----------



## NubianFan

Most vets won't do it here til they are 6 months. She is only 4 and a half months of jailbait.


----------



## NubianFan

I guess I could always eat her. She looks rather tasty. If lean... my daughter probably wouldn't like it though....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh wow.. Your vets are certainly misinformed.. Poor kitty  I hope she doesn't get knocked up before she meets their limit..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol ur gross..


----------



## Tapestry

Most vets use 6 months as an age for dogs, not cats. Once cats start coming into heat, they basically stay in heat(one heat after another with little to no break) until they are bred. If they aren't bred, they can become dangerously anemic. People that keep intact cats learn to artificially breed them to bring them out of heat.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's weird, all my female cats are intact, and I get maybe 2 litters a year. Come to think of it, I've never had a fixed cat...


----------



## NubianFan

Look. I am not having this argument. My aunt and I rescued several kittens and half grown cats that were dumped in remote woods. She has went to several vets trying to get them to spay the kittens. They all have a 6 month limit here. Except one. Which my aunt used for hers. I do not care for that vet and will not use that vet. So I wait a while. She IS NOT going to become anemic in one and a half months nor is she going to be bred. She is a strictly indoor cat which is absolutely terrified of the great outdoors after her ordeal in the woods. And I don't really eat cats. I have heard they don't taste good. Plus they are scrawny. I do eat goats though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I've never heard of them being eternally in heat or becoming anemic... Sorry, I certainly didn't mean to start an argument with you, it is the vets I disagree with.


----------



## LadySecret

I think all the vets in my area will spay/neuter kittens when they are 5 pounds.... I've never heard that about intact female cats becoming ill if not breed. I do know that female ferrets have a similar problem. That's one of the reasons why they are always sold as spayed/neutered unless you are buying breeding stock.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Actually now that I think of it, my cats have the same cycles as the dogs.... :chin:


----------



## NubianFan

Dee check your box


----------



## goathiker

I don't think anyone wanted to fight. What Tapestry is talking about happens to female ferrets, not cats. 
There are vets that spay much younger but, not all agree with that as it does affect bone development, it could be that different areas do different things because of the minerals in the water sources.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Can micro cats be spayed if they never reach 5lbs?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have always heard cats and dogs cycle the same :shrug: but I also had a border collie that came in heat every 3 mo till she was spayed... Actually she was bred.. But we didn't know till we spayed her.. Where I work we always give people a baseline and tell them to spay or neuter at 6 mo or 5# but if females come it heat we do it sooner or if males show marking or unwanted behavior. Every animal is different


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

After this conversation I'm even more glad I don't own ferrets lol


----------



## NubianFan

Tiny Destroyer is still pretty scrawny size wise. I bet she isn't anywhere close to five pounds.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Can micro cats be spayed if they never reach 5lbs?


Lol of course! We give people the same rule for puppies and most chihuahuas or yorkies do not make the weight by the age but as long as they are healthy they do fine.. We usually recommend IV catheter for these pocket pets though


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Tiny destroyer is so cute! I want to see more pix of her! Especially if you have pix of her destroying something! Lol!


----------



## LadySecret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Can micro cats be spayed if they never reach 5lbs?


I'm sure they can. After all, female ferrets are spayed around 8 weeks old before they are sold to pet stores. If they can do ferret kits, they should be able to do the smaller cat breeds like Munchkins. They might want to wait until they are older though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just realized I still have goat treats in my pocket and I haven't fed the girls yet... Stupid cold got my brain all twisted... I'll be back soon, I'm too sick to be off my couch for very long


----------



## goathiker

Yes, they can. Just make sure your vet has put animals below 5 lbs. under before with good results. The vet I use for tiny midgets is the area wildlife vet.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't think Lacie actually needs a micro cat spayed lol


----------



## goathiker

Maybe not now, but, I answered her question :razz:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nor do I need more micro cats :lol: The ones my sister dropped off are 3 months old and like 3/4 of a pound.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw I bet they would make cute you tube videos :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They're not cute, they're awful!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I yell at them all the time for being on the counter, but it sounds ridiculous so I then silently yell at my sister. I have a constant feeling of anger these days :lol: Picture yourself yelling at a tiny cat named Rasputia :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol poor kittens! Poor Lacie! I can't imagine living with something that constantly irritated me... Drop em off at a shelter :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The other ones are Bob Todd, MeMow, and Ganorg (because she couldn't rename her dog that)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I like Bob  lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, you don't :lol: Bob is one of those names that you can't really yell because it's so funny, you just can't scream at something named Bob.
And it's not just Bob, it's Bob Todd... two first names


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I met a female cat named bob once.. She was cool. Even met a ferret named bob once.. He was really cool! He just recently passed away but yes, I like bob!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

.... My mom had a female cat named Bob too.... Bobbie, but they called it Bob.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I had a cat named Bobby.. I called him Bobby :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I used to have a horse named Ditchy, she was born in a ditch :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Off to check on Moon, she was giving me the cold shoulder last I looked at her :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol so your gonna be up all night just so she can surprise you with kids on Tuesday?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, no she seemed fine tonight. And she was probably lying to me anyway, she'll kid next Monday :lol: She's racing two does actually. Babe from Crossroad Boers and Pinky, my friends doe. She said Pinky was acting funny today so maybe they'll both kid tomorrow  And that is fine, because I just got some money for hay, grain and straw, so that's what I'm doing tomorrow! Feeding, laying fresh bedding down, getting her spot set up, graining, hoof trims, kidding clip touch up, and getting the rest of the cdt shots done. I just have Babs, Nehru, Fancy and Edna left for cdt. 
BUT if she randomly kids in the night, I'm sure she'll be fine. She's an easy kidder, they fly right out because they're always on the small side since she doesn't save them enough space! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Pandora is looking pretty close, she has a nice little udder going.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I want babies!!  mine still have three weeks to go... :sigh:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

I still have 23 days on my first ones due date.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I still have 6 weeks for temper!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have 21 days for Mocha and Brook, 24 for Prom, 26 for Ellie, 28 for Hallie and too many for my May group lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ugh, I feel like I pulled 50 different muscles this morning, my body feels like I was hit by a truck :lol:


----------



## jaycimitchell

Hello everyone


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

jaycimitchell said:


> Hello everyone


Hello from Oregon:wave::wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Welcome!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Copper day.... Yay...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Anyone want to come get your fingers bit off for me?


----------



## margaret

I will! I will!
I need to go do copper to...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You like it??? lol!

My guys are a little past due :/


----------



## margaret

Oh yes, shoving things down goats throats is so much fun!:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!!
I tried to get a friend to come do it for me... But he had a crappy excuse of having to work  :lol:


----------



## margaret

Ha what a lousy excuse:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's lagit... lol! I'll give him that :lol:


----------



## jaycimitchell

Has anyone had any goats kid lately


----------



## sassykat6181

Love your idea with the ice cube tray skyla! I usually throw them in a Ziploc bag and get confused. Ill have two pick one up


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I wish I had thought of it sooner! I had been using coffee scoops for like two years, just last two times I've done it that way and it worked great!!


----------



## margaret

Conveniently legit though? :lol:


----------



## goatygirl

Yeah Skyla when are your girls due?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep :lol:

The first two are due the 23rd of this month  and go on till April 2nd and then the next group is scattered in May


----------



## ariella42

We had to put down our oldest cat this afternoon. It wasn't unexpected (he was nearly 18 and suffering from renal failure), but that doesn't make it any easier. 

Someone needs to post some cute baby goats to cheer me up.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Aw, sorry. Wish I could but I don't have babies yet!


----------



## ariella42

Thanks, Lacie. I guess I'll give you an out since Moon isn't cooperating :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'll be interrogating her to no end these next few days! My prediction is she will crack within 11 days :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Haha! And by crack you mean decide to have them at the most inconvenient time for you, right?


----------



## goathiker

I made a thread for Blackberry that has a couple pictures. http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/berry-berry-176246/


----------



## ariella42

He's cute, Jill  I'm glad he's working out for you, even if he's alektorophobic


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ariella42 said:


> Haha! And by crack you mean decide to have them at the most inconvenient time for you, right?


Haha, she is a fly by night kinda gal. She herself was born at midnight. That's why her name is TheLightOfTheMoon  Her kids are always born after dark :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Guess what I bought this time! :lol:


----------



## margaret

Here Ariella


----------



## margaret

Not the best, but that's all I have


----------



## ariella42

Thanks, Margaret!


----------



## margaret

You're welcome
Sorry about your cat.


----------



## sassykat6181

Not goats, but this is what we got this weekend


----------



## ariella42

Those are cute too


----------



## sassykat6181

Blue and green egg layers. Our old girls got rehomed on Friday. They were going on 6 and not laying much anymore. Can't afford to feed them and buy eggs.


----------



## nigies4ever

So Athena is a big dork and doesn't like Tums, didn't want to waste them however so I mixed them in with a handful of BOSS and fed them to her..two seconds later, she shoots one Tums out each nostril!!! :lol: :ROFL: How the heck do my goats manage to be this weird?


----------



## glndg

ariella42 said:


> We had to put down our oldest cat this afternoon. It wasn't unexpected (he was nearly 18 and suffering from renal failure), but that doesn't make it any easier.
> 
> Someone needs to post some cute baby goats to cheer me up.


Sorry about your cat.:tears:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

nigies4ever said:


> So Athena is a big dork and doesn't like Tums, didn't want to waste them however so I mixed them in with a handful of BOSS and fed them to her..two seconds later, she shoots one Tums out each nostril!!! :lol: :ROFL: How the heck do my goats manage to be this weird?


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

For those of you that remember me and my crush saga. He doesn't feel the same way. I heard it from.his own mouth. I want to puke and then die.


----------



## glndg

Oh, no. I'm so sorry. :sigh:


----------



## ksalvagno

I am so sorry Leslie. :hug:

How is your dad doing?


----------



## goathiker

Remember my step nephew that tried to commit suicide? We had him in a halfway house situation. He freaked out on one of the staff members and beat the poor woman half to death today. She's in the hospital and will never be the same. 
It looks like we are going to have to commit him to the state mental hospital.


----------



## ksalvagno

That really is a shame. I'm sorry your family has to go through it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh my.. So much happened today... And my internet probably won't be normal for another week so some messages I try to sent just go off into cyber space...

Sorry everyone is having a crummy day...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh geeze, sorry Leslie :hug: 

Jill, that's terrible, poor lady. Do you think it's because he isn't all there anymore, or did he have those tendencies before?

My cousin sent me a text about an hour ago, her husband just had to get his face stitched up because he and his friend were playing on a box spring with three wheelers in a parking lot. The thing blew apart and cut his face all up and stuck a nail in his forehead. He's ok, just had to get stitched up.


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Oh my.. So much happened today... And my internet probably won't be normal for another week so some messages I try to sent just go off into cyber space...
> 
> Sorry everyone is having a crummy day...


I was thinking the same thing....so many things went wrong today.

Sorry about your nephew, Jill.


----------



## glndg

And sorry about your cousin's husband, Lacie.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:sigh: I took my NyQuil about an hour ago.. I'm much better today but my nose is still acting up.. Time for some more rest.. Night everyone!


----------



## glndg

:goodnight:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Dee, hope you feel better.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Dee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So I wake up in the morning to my coworker asking if I can handle the schedule myself cuz her daughter is sick.. It's gonna be a long one....


----------



## ThreeHavens

Boy this is the week of bad things, isn't it? I had to call in sick for the first time and I feel crummy about it. Went to work yesterday with a sore throat and some congestion but nothing too bad. Today my nose is more runny and my throat is still sore so I feel like I need to rest so I can (hopefully) handle the rest of the week.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sounds like you have what I have...  I've been sick since Thursday but Sunday was the worst.... Rest up!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ack! You guys are gonna get me sick! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hope yall feel better soon!  no fun being sick!!
Luckily I was icky feeling last week on my two days off lol!


----------



## sassykat6181

I better stay away from this thread.....I can't get sick 

Going to Florida for the weekend. Honey Bee school all day Friday then a girls weekend with some old friends


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I felt Biagia's babies today!!!!!!!! :stars: :wahoo: :leap: :dance: I'm so excited! 28 days for her! Of course she will probably have them April 3rd when I'm an hour away at my eye appt. :GAAH:


----------



## Scottyhorse

So.. I think Cleo is pregnant... Not good at all if she is.... 

For anyone who doesn't remember, she is the pygmy doe who had a c-section after rupturing her uterus trying to deliver a huge, dead, single kid. She is cystic. Is it possible she got bred? She would have had to get bred through the fence (never had that happen) or, maybe one of Betty's bucklings bred her before they were banded?? But I forget when I sold them. But, she's been super needy and screams at me when I am out there, or anyone for that matter. And just acting weird, off by herself most of the time, etc. But the thing that really got me worried this morning was her udder... She's always had just a little tiny bit of an udder. But this morning, I was like 'holy crap, she's bagging up!!' All the signs point to pregnancy and I am worried sick about it but I just don't know... Is it possible she could even get pregnant??? And is she is, what are the chances that she will rupture her uterus again? Vet said to never breed her again as delivery or labor would likely kill her.

EDIT - Just went out, and she's got real milk in there. :sigh:


----------



## sassykat6181

Can you ultrasound her and have the vet do a csection before labor starts if so?


----------



## ThreeHavens

It /could/ be a false pregnancy. If she is cystic I would think (though I do not know) that a false pregnancy may be more common since her hormones are whacked.

You can send in blood to biotracking to be sure. That way you are prepared and if you would like, could schedule a C section.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I was wondering about that, Danielle. That would be the best case senario for sure. I need to send blood in on Ellie to see if she actually is pregnant, so I will do that for her as well. I'm just scratching my head here, we haven't treated her for the cysts, so unless that suddenly got better, and one of the bucks managed to breed her through the fence...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Do you have any new babies? Or babies there at all? The years I didn't breed certain does, they'd come into milk when the others kidded. 
Could also be a false pregnancy as well, and she may deliver ok depending on how she healed up from the last c-section if she is pregnant.


----------



## margaret

Good luck with your doe Sydney, hopefully it's just a false pregnancy, and if it's not I hope she does OK.

I reserved a Nubian doe kid a couple weeks ago. The doe I reserved a kid from already had one spoken for so I'd be getting the second doeling if she had more than one. The farm I'm hopefully getting a kid from has had 4 does kid, they've had a single buck, twin bucks, triplet bucks, and quad bucks! The one with quads had 3 does last year! :GAAH: I kinda think Ingles won't have more than one doeling...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So I forgot to tell the feed store to order another bag of minerals, ended up bring back purina goat chow mineral or whatever the heck its called.... filled the bucket with it, and oh my gosh, if looks could kill! :ROFL: Needless to say they hate it and they hate me now :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

margaret said:


> Good luck with your doe Sydney, hopefully it's just a false pregnancy, and if it's not I hope she does OK.
> 
> I reserved a Nubian doe kid a couple weeks ago. The doe I reserved a kid from already had one spoken for so I'd be getting the second doeling if she had more than one. The farm I'm hopefully getting a kid from has had 4 does kid, they've had a single buck, twin bucks, triplet bucks, and quad bucks! The one with quads had 3 does last year! :GAAH: I kinda think Ingles won't have more than one doeling...


I actually find this hilarious since you said mine would have quad bucks :lol: You'll never get a doe kid! :lol: 
And Nubians.... I don't know you anymore.... :lol:


----------



## margaret

Gee thanks Lacie!:lol:
Don't worry, I'll get one,if not from there, then another farm
I was actually avoiding saying I was getting a Nubian, I kinda thought you'd say something along those lines:lol:
Do you like any dairy breeds other than Alpines?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Saanen, but that's about it :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

She's already had one c-section, could she have another? We've just had a lot of vet bills in the last couple of weeks. My cat, Bob died, and we had him cremated. Then, the little ankle biter, Mimi, got really sick and had a week long stay at the vets, which was $1,200... The cremation was like $175 for a private one. And mimi has another check up appointment on Thursday. 

*sigh* Stressfull stuff


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't see why she couldn't have another one. Dogs get repeat c-sections all the time.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Wow... Lots of bad news, huh? Leslie, sorry, that really stinks. At least you don't have to ponder the answer anymore... 
Jill, that stinks...
Lacie that stinks too... 
Sydney, hope you get things worked out... Hopefully its a false pregnancy!!! 
If I'm forgetting someone, hope your problems get solved too!! 
:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

If my mom doesn't have to work tomorrow, we are going to draw blood on her and Ellie as well and send that in. I was feeling her belly today, and I swear I could feel a kid moving around in here. It was on her left side, but that's the ONLY side I've ever been able to feel kids. I could feel 3 of 4 of Betty's kids last year, on the left side. But it's hard to tell sometimes.. 

Lacie, I have a bottle baby Boer buckling, (wow, say that four times fast) but he's in the house. No other kids.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Also, her uterus ruptured in two places, and they had to make another incision to get the kid out. So it's full of scar tissue. I really hope that it's just a false pregnancy


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh wow, why didn't they just remove the uterus then? That would have been safer.


----------



## Scottyhorse

The vet had never done that before, and didn't feel safe doing it.  I wish she would have.


----------



## goathiker

Could have at least tied her tubes...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I hate the prices in this town... I just spent $50 on 1 small bottle of penicillin, 1 tube of probios, and 15-6cc syringes and 15 20gX1" needles because Biagia's rumen is a bit off today and she had a high range normal temp and a bit of a snotty nose... and they made me fill out a form at the feed store just to buy the syringes, what?!

But in other, but still related news, her babies have been kickboxing all day, is that normal for them at day 122, I haven't seen that much movement since Alice....


----------



## nigies4ever

Who's got goat treat ideas? I've tried literally EVERYTHING and the little boogers don't like anything. All they'll do is grain or BOSS..and I can't even mix molasses/Karo syrup with it. Trying to get copper boluses in them.


----------



## goathiker

Mashed banana...horse wormer tube. Shove the rods down their throats.


----------



## nigies4ever

Tried mashed banana..nope.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You could always just use your hand and break it like me :lol: 

Good news. Biagia got up now, drenched her with a quart of electrolyes with dissolved calcium tabs and she's nibbling on things now. She's been pretty much laying down all day. I think she might be trying to go hypocalcemic on me... :chin: will have to remedy that.


----------



## goathiker

nigies4ever said:


> Tried mashed banana..nope.


Obviously you forgot the put it in a horse wormer tube and cram it down their throat part. :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

Is a horse wormer tube anything like a bolus gun?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Jill that's a great idea!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I should go buy some ivermectin and just squeeze it out and keep the tube lol


----------



## goathiker

If you squeeze it into a baby food jar, it stays good.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's good to know too!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You could always just use your hand and break it like me :lol:
> 
> Good news. Biagia got up now, drenched her with a quart of electrolyes with dissolved calcium tabs and she's nibbling on things now. She's been pretty much laying down all day. I think she might be trying to go hypocalcemic on me... :chin: will have to remedy that.


Oh no you must take care of my Biagia! In case I want an alpine kid some day!


----------



## goathiker

You enjoy frustration Dee? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, she's going to stay with me for another 10 years! I love her too much


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> You enjoy frustration Dee? :lol:


I don't think so why? Are alpines frustrating?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just spilt gravy on my laptop... :slapfloor: Good thing I have 2!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol!


----------



## goathiker

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I don't think so why? Are alpines frustrating?


Extremely...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I needed to get a pic of Coup today, her belly was actually 2x the size of Babettes on both sides! SHE HAD A BELLY!! First time since I bought her! She's been eating her grain since I got some a few days ago, and she's learning to eat the hay faster, been drinking good, and she probably drank a gallon of Biagia's electrolytes today too. I think things are looking up for her


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Extremely...


You just don't know how to sweet talk 'em 

Nehru is becoming a PITA though...


----------



## goathiker

They're too smart, like training an Arabian...

Hm, what kind of TV dinner should I have? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I will give you that...

Hmm, nothing with the pudding, that's always nasty.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Chicken nuggets!

I don't like Arabians.........


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, speaking of too smart... my friend Russel, that owns one of the feed stores got a heifer and 2 steers to feed up for butcher, and the heifer is the worst. She'll stick her head in the gate and thrash it back and forth until it breaks, or do the same thing with the fences, then she'll get out and run down the road, except down the road is to the middle of town, or to the park, depending. For the past 3 weeks he's been getting calls from the hardware store, the gas station, the fence supply, etc, that his cows were over there. 
Yesterday when I got feed they were across the road at Scotty's house, and he was late to get there because he was catching them (he works at the feed store) , and Russel started chewing him for being late until he heard why :lol: So after he had to go across the street and drag the cows back he decided he had enough of her, and she's going to the sale tomorrow :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Poor little cow! Can I borrow her first? My yard needs mowing..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She'll be at Galt in the morning if you want her :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Idk where that is... And I'll be at work in the morning... What kind of cow is she?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Black angus-Hereford cross. And Galt's down by Sac.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Just tell him to drop her off here while I'm at work :lol: is she black?

I just sneezed 12 times in a row and my nose is still all runny and sad... I wish this cold would go away...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want a few hundred acres with some cattle.. That would be so nice!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She looks like a black baldy (black with a white face like the herefords). Sure thing, just don't expect to see her when you get home, she might be in town getting something for dinner :lol:

DEE.... STOP BEING SICK! Did it work? It usually does for my sister :lol:


----------



## goathiker

We're looking for a new place now...We're going to have to wait about a year though.


----------



## nigies4ever

Grrr..this Craigslist ad makes me angry. http://bakersfield.craigslist.org/grd/4855593365.html

For the last time, moldy hay can NOT be fed to goats.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> She looks like a black baldy (black with a white face like the herefords). Sure thing, just don't expect to see her when you get home, she might be in town getting something for dinner :lol:
> 
> DEE.... STOP BEING SICK! Did it work? It usually does for my sister :lol:


Lol darn!

And my nose is less stuffy! Maybe it worked! Lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> We're looking for a new place now...We're going to have to wait about a year though.


Move south!!!


----------



## goathiker

Sorry not moving to Mexifornia :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

:lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:scratch: :shrug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Don't go that far?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Your one of those "don't californicate Oregon" people aren't you?


----------



## goathiker

Too late


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Where are you moving Jill?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She wants to move to NH!  lol


----------



## ThreeHavens

I have to stay home from work again today. I hate it because I don't want to disappoint my boss, and I miss my job. BLAH *grumpily continues Netflix*

The good news is that it's actually above freezing outside! Come on, spring!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just want to keep sleeping...

My dog chased off another pack of coyotes last night.... They were loud! I might keep her around for a while


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, order placed with jeffers! Lambar stuff, an arsenal of syringes and needles for the year, hypocal and ketosis stuff, some fresh antibiotics, probios and milk filters. And a new thermometer! Oh how I hate the glass ones that you have to shake back down with each use and hold it a certain way to read it :hair:


----------



## margaret

Lacie, what stuff did you order for lambar?
I'm doing lambar this year, it's the first year I'm doing it and not quite sure how to make one. I ordered some nipples from Hoegger but they haven't come yet and I'm thinking of getting some stuff from Jeffers since they've always gotten my stuff to me in 2 days.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just buy the nipples and the tube brush. I buy tubing from the hardware store and cut to lenth for whatever size bucket I'm using. 
If you want, you can buy the one way valves too, makes training the babies a bit easier.
You'll also obviously need a drill with a 5/8" bit.


----------



## margaret

Thanks


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> We're looking for a new place now...We're going to have to wait about a year though.


Move over here.  You could rent our next door house :wahoo:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Jill, the house across the street is owned by our neighbor, but he hasn't lived there for quite a few years... I'm sure we could get him to cut you a sweet deal


----------



## goathiker

:lol: Unfortunately, we need to stay fairly close to DH's work place. It will take some time to work it all out. We want a place with about 10 acres and a big house.


----------



## ariella42

Good luck with your house search, Jill! I'm sure you guys will find the perfect property


----------



## ariella42

So, I may have, um, waited a bit too long to clean out the goat house. I was doing deep bedding this winter, but since it was 70 degrees today, I thought I should clean it out. Oh my god, the stench was unbelievable once I got through to the bottom layer. Also, we probably have a ton (literally) of rotting hay and bedding that we're going to have to dispose of before we move. Also, we're supposed to move on the 10th!!!


----------



## goatygirl

I recently was given the opportunity through 4-H to spend two-four weeks in another state to visit a veterinarian and learn more about the carrier, it would be at a college so i would get the weekends off but it would be anywhere from Virginia all the way to Hawaii I have to chose where to go if I do go i am still not sure yet, but what would really be awesome is if you could tell me if you know of anyone who owns a horse barn in any of the states so I could spend my time riding during the weekend. The options are Delaware State University	Kentucky State University	University of Maryland at College Park
Florida A&M University	University of Arkansas at Pine Bluff
University of Arizona
Alcorn State University	Tuskegee University
Virginia State University	University of Hawaii at Mānoa
Fort Valley State University	Iowa State University
University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign
North Carolina State University
South Carolina State University
University of Maryland Eastern Shore
Lincoln University If you where to know of any barns that are close by that would be great but if you don't know of anyone that is okay too. Thanks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I ordered more Lambar stuff from Caprine as they had a kit and it was cheaper then buying the stuff individually and it came with one way valves too! WHOO lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ariella, I tried the other two soaps you sent me! They are amazing! I didn't get the drying affect like I did from the lavender :shrug: I know the almond biscotti one because it smells just like biscotti but I forgot what the other one was?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well Moon was only able to eat 3/4 of a pound of grain before throwing in the towel :lol: She's so round, when she has an itch, she can only reach to her last rib :lol: Her ligs seem a bit lower and she's getting loose looking back there. Within a week :slapfloor:


----------



## ThreeHavens

I ordered my sister's birthday present - I always enjoy finding the "right" gift.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's always fun Danielle


----------



## littlegoatgirl

goatygirl said:


> I recently was given the opportunity through 4-H to spend two-four weeks in another state to visit a veterinarian and learn more about the carrier, it would be at a college so i would get the weekends off but it would be anywhere from Virginia all the way to Hawaii I have to chose where to go if I do go i am still not sure yet, but what would really be awesome is if you could tell me if you know of anyone who owns a horse barn in any of the states so I could spend my time riding during the weekend. The options are Delaware State UniversityKentucky State UniversityUniversity of Maryland at College Park
> Florida A&M UniversityUniversity of Arkansas at Pine Bluff
> University of Arizona
> Alcorn State UniversityTuskegee University
> Virginia State UniversityUniversity of Hawaii at Mānoa
> Fort Valley State UniversityIowa State University
> University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign
> North Carolina State University
> South Carolina State University
> University of Maryland Eastern Shore
> Lincoln University If you where to know of any barns that are close by that would be great but if you don't know of anyone that is okay too. Thanks


Yes, I quoted this, and yes, its super long, y'all can fight me later 

I don't know about where any barns are myself, but if you haven't already, you should make a new thread, I'm sure plenty of people would know! What a cool opportunity! Have fun!


----------



## glndg

goatygirl said:


> I recently was given the opportunity through 4-H to spend two-four weeks in another state to visit a veterinarian and learn more about the carrier, it would be at a college.....


I didn't see University of California at Davis in that list?

The Barn - Department of Animal Science
animalscience.ucdavis.edu/HorseBarn/The%20Barn/The%20Barn.htm
The Animal Science Horse Barn is a student labor force run facility. ... meet the group that keeps the UC Davis Animal Science Department Horse Barn running.
Equestrian Center - UC Davis Campus Recreation and Unions
cru.ucdavis.edu/equestriancenter
Jan 20, 2015 - Located on campus, the center features horse-boarding facilities, a 45,000- square-foot covered riding arena, a regulation dressage court, four ...


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Lacie, remember when you said the only time I would need algebra would be to help my children? So I have a friend who I call my daughter(long story, she doesn't really have a mother figure, calls me mom), yeah I'm up at 11:30 trying to help her understand algebra. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg.. I hadn't even thought of that...... Another reason to be scared to have children! Homework!!


----------



## Emzi00

It's not scary just tiring :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Looks like Pandora is going beat Moon :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

Well , there's no Moon out here tonight……


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Really?? We have a full moon...


----------



## Trickyroo

Nope….rain , then snow later  :sigh:


----------



## goathiker

Lacie's goat Moon :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What breed is pandora?


----------



## Trickyroo

goathiker said:


> Lacie's goat Moon :lol:


I know , lol.. I was referring to there not being a moon out tonight , so maybe Pandora will win the kidding race  :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

Nighty night rabbit :wave:
Happy kidding


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think I'm loosing all the races! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Rabbit? That's what my dad used to call all the kids! Lol! Night Laura!


----------



## goathiker

Pandora is 3/4 Alpine 1/4 Nubian.


----------



## goathiker

OMG I love it!!!

http://www.reoview.net/property-details/oregon-mcminnville-97128-21225-sw-eagle-point-way/


----------



## nigies4ever

Do Davis  By far the best school..not that I'm biased or anything..


----------



## nigies4ever

Meant to quote Vicki's post a page back or so ^^


----------



## nigies4ever

So who wants to explain ADGA Performance stuff to me? I'm super confused on a lot of this stuff, but want to learn.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Jill that's cool!!


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> OMG I love it!!!
> 
> http://www.reoview.net/property-details/oregon-mcminnville-97128-21225-sw-eagle-point-way/


How many acres does it have? Looks nice!


----------



## ariella42

Very cool house, Jill. You can get some great deals with REOs and they're a lot less of a pain than foreclosures.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Called the vet this morning cause I needed Bo-Se.. Asked about ultrasounds as I was debating that or pulling blood on a doe I'm still milking...

$50 and I have to truck in 
I know multiple people who only pay about $10 a goat and the vet goes to their house! I got my hopes up lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol are those ppl having a hundred goats done??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope... I know one person who had one done.. She brought it in, but payed $10ish

And other people o know had a few done, and another oh had 9-10 done.... I figured my vet would be expensive lol! They always are! Lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Weird! I wonder what my vet charges?!?!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol Emma! See, I told you! :lol:

No Jill!!! Gosh darn it, hurry up Moon! When is Pandora due? 
I need to get off the couch and go check on things, see how Biagia doing. She was up and walking last night when I went to check on her, after shoving 8 tums down her throat, the equivalent to half a bottle of MFO. So I thinks she's getting hypocalcemic.


----------



## goathiker

Pandora has no due date, she's Barbara Gene's daughter and just like her :lol:

That house has 10 1/2 acres zoned agriculture.


----------



## sassykat6181

My vet charged $10 for ultrasound


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I found a receipt from the very early 90's, I was charged $25 for an ultrasound, what a rip off! :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

I love the little house Jill. The property looks nice too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Guys.. I just pulled blood... But I just did Bo-Se, CD-T, and copper the other day.... :/ yall think that will mess it up and possibly give me false results?


----------



## nigies4ever

What's a Dry Leg?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A dry leg is when a jr doe gets a CH leg


----------



## nigies4ever

Ohh okay..thanks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No problem


----------



## nigies4ever

On another note..Athena's finally starting to put some weight on :wahoo:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ugh, I've been thwarted... I was going to send in Clarice's papers today, but my sister was in a witchy mood and said no, I can't transfer her to my name, she wants her in her name, since Tess was her doe :eyeroll: SO that means Fancy is going in her name too and she'd rather pay $35 to renew her membership, then pay to register them, or pay double the fees as a non-member just so she can have them in her name... So whenever she gets around to that, I guess they'll get registered. 
But it works out to be cheaper for me, I'm now just sending in transfers.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lacie... Did I mess up my blood samples??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Possibly, but they might be ok, let the lab know.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugh :mecry: 

I already sent it out.. I'll email them...


----------



## goathiker

It shouldn't give you full on positives, it may raise the titters some.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That makes me feel better... So
It could be marginal or close to?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just realised that this might be an issue. She used to have a joint thing with me under Little-Bits-N'-Pieces, so we shared the LBNP tattoo, but now that I redid the herd name to LBNP with the tattoo of LBNP, how is that going to work for her when she renews, I won't be on it anymore? 
I don't know, but since she's being such a pain about it I told her I'm charging her $12.12 for each memo  Because Wile-E was mine and Nehru is mine, so that's $12.12 for Tess's memo, $12.12 for each of Clarice's memos and $12.12 for Fancy's memo :lol: So she owes me $48.48 and I only take exact change :laugh:
She hasn't replied yet..... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Tell her that a little girl in Michigan is counting on her.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, I told her she needs to hurry up. Worst case scenario is his papers will be delayed, but if they aren't sent out in 2 weeks I'm putting her in my name and she can yell at me later.

Buffy is soooo done with carrying hers, but she has another 3 weeks almost :lol: She does nothing but grunt and whine when she lays down. Her udder is looking really good though. And Fancy looks like she has a wider, rounder arch than Clarice, teats are pretty far apart though, not sure who to blame for that one :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She's not that big, she just thinks she's going to die every time she lays down :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Look what I got in the mail


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Woot woot! I just got mine yesterday!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So Emma, I had Clarice's due dates a bit off. Clarice is due on March 24th, or April 1st. I thought she was bred after Buffy, but I was just flipping through my calendar and saw she was bred the day before Buffy.
So she's due in 19 days, or 27 days.


----------



## Scottyhorse

So the bottle baby has runny poo... It's yellow and sticky, but runny. He is on land o lakes replacer. Peeing fine, active, good appetite. He also seems like he has to strain a little to get the poo out? But it's hard to tell... Would a couple grams of probios be helpful? We have to bathe him at least every other day and clean his bum and legs off a few times a day as well. Never having a bottle baby before I am not sure what is normal or not..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

How big is he, how much is he getting fed, how often, how old? Probios never hurt. Try a pinch of baking soda in each bottle as well


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So I just got the beast that is Moon on the stand to clip her belly, legs and rump. I forgot how pretty and blue her front legs were :lol: And my clippers must be dull, it was a pain to clip through her winter fluff on her hind legs!
She herself was a brat with her kicking and stomping, and must have a bladder of a kitten because she peed on the stand about 8 times in the 15 minutes I had her up there to eat her grain and clip her. 
Maybe her stressful evening will get me those doe kids faster :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Happy birthday Sydney! Sorry idk how to help with the bottle baby.. Could it be cocci?

My dog had surgery today... She's miserable...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have never had a doe pee on the stand... That sounds like a whole lot of fun Lacie....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's her birthday? Happy Birthday, sorry!

It's most likely the replacer, Dee. They don't start getting cocci until 18-21 days old. 
Sorry your dog is feeling crummy


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, Eddie didn't do well on replacer either...

My dog passed out now but she had a vulvaplasty and about 8-10 fatty lumps removed so I can imagine she's really sore... But we gave her 2 different pain injections so hopefully she's just drugged up and living in a dream world right now ... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I have never had a doe pee on the stand... That sounds like a whole lot of fun Lacie....


Oh yeah, big preggo does don't have as much bladder room anymore so they pee a lot and often :lol: This is actually the first time she has peed on the stand though :lol:
And after talking with Kristi today she said it does sound like hypocalcemia with Biagia, and she'd be a perfect candidate for it since she's not a fat doe, not too big of a doe, has a lot of babies and milks a ton, so she has 4 strikes working against her. So I'll keep giving her the tums until the calcium gets here, and see if the feed store has any in the meantime since it's not going to get here until next week.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh sheesh... Should I be keeping more things on hand??

So I'm supposed to give BOSE and cd&t 1 mo before they are due then BOSE right after kidding right?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You know, this is my first time dealing with it, so you never know. Might want the cmpk gel, oral solution or injectable solution just in case, and in the case one starts going ketotic, amino acid solution, dextrose and calcium gluconate would be a good idea...

I do cdt and bo-se/the equivalent a month prior. I don't give it again after they kid though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You've been feeding alfalfa though right? You're should be fine, mine have been getting wheat hay or grain/gras hay because alfalfa is through the roof again, so they've been getting more phosphorus than calcium. I think that's where her problems started.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have been feeding alfalfa but they have been eating a lot of grass and weeds... I keep their feeder full of alfalfa only but some days they eat more than others..

Do you give the kids BOSE when they are born?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh and temper has never had a cd&t shot in her life... Should I booster it after the kids are born?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My dog is not interested in liver flavored canned food... That just proves to me how uncomfortable she is ..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If they seem to need it I'll give it to the kids, but I don't usually. The shots and minerals the does get is usually enough.
At this point, I'd just give her the one shot, I'm really bad about doing follow-up shots, and I can tell you all the goats born here either have only had the one shot, then once yearly if I remember, or they've never had it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So the Nubian I put a deposit on was born!! Anyone want to see her first pic??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Just came in from checking on the does, Moon's mad at me, but what's new :lol: Her back end is getting mushy but her ligaments are holding on tight, and her udder still has like 95% of the way to fill  Biagia is doing good, up and eating


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Really? You want to see a Nubian?? Ok!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh no! Long pasturns :lol: Dee, I'm suffering baby goat withdrawals and Moon won't give me my fix! I don't care what it is, just don't show me something ugly :lol: I don't totally hate Nubians though I did used to breed them


----------



## goathiker

She has wings :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

None of my goats have al, white hooves! She will be unique!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And look! Black nose!! She's everything I could have asked for!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I could have asked for solid ears! Hahah but she's beautiful!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I actually really like white hooves, very easy to see the quick and when to stop


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So Jill..... how's Pandora?.....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol Ya! Galaxy has one white hoof


----------



## glndg

Happy birthday, :cake:Sydney!


----------



## glndg

Great property and house, Jill! What a find,

And Dee, kid looks nice.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I can't wait to meet her! Two months!


----------



## goathiker

Ligs very loose and deep, pinking up and swelling going down. She has a kid moving in her tail head. Soon...


----------



## fishin816

Well hi members of TGS. I havent fallen off the face of the earth if y'all were wondering.


----------



## nigies4ever

Dee, she's adorable! And that's coming from someone who's extremely biased towards earless goats  Does she have a name yet? And can I ask where she's from?


----------



## fishin816

Hi TGS members. I am still alive if y'all were wondering.


----------



## goathiker

Hey Cade, it's been a while. How're things going?


----------



## fishin816

Things are going pretty good down here. I am up at 11:45 waiting impatiently for Jazz to kid. She has been in labor since 7:00, and is currently eating some hay just to mock me. Stardust had a baby doe this afternoon, and she is doing great!


----------



## goathiker

Wonderful! I have triplets on the ground,2 does, 1 buck, and one that may go tomorrow.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nigies4ever said:


> Dee, she's adorable! And that's coming from someone who's extremely biased towards earless goats  Does she have a name yet? And can I ask where she's from?


Thanx! She is from my enchanted acres up in Washington. I have a list of names but haven't decided yet...


----------



## fishin816

I have one mini nubian buck, one mini nubian doe, and one nigerian doe. If Jazz would just hurry up I would have more!!!!


----------



## goathiker

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Thanx! She is from my enchanted acres up in Washington. I have a list of names but haven't decided yet...


I would name her Angel Wings...


----------



## fishin816

Jazz is continuing to mock me by doing NOTHING.


----------



## goathiker

Well, of course, doe code in effect :lol:


----------



## fishin816

She is following it by the book.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> I would name her Angel Wings...


My enchanted acres angel wings :chin: I'll add it to the list! Thanx!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi Cade! :wave: sorry I'm caught up in my own little world... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Any babies yet?? I want more baby pix! 
My dad wants an nd.. Maybe two but probably one and I think he wants a doe.. He has two wethers. Both nd cross


----------



## goathiker

Nothing yet, she will draw it out as only a young FF can :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Any babies yet?? I want more baby pix!
> My dad wants an nd.. Maybe two but probably one and I think he wants a doe.. He has two wethers. Both nd cross


Guess who's in your area and has ND babies on the way?


----------



## nigies4ever

And is up way too late, lol. Goodnight everyone


----------



## margaret

:shocked:
Ouch, poor girls, look at those udders


----------



## sassykat6181

Bra anyone?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've seen them before, what herd is that :chin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But what's really amazing about them is all that production, and look at how great of condition they're in!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Rosie only has 19 more days !


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nigies4ever said:


> Guess who's in your area and has ND babies on the way?


Oh Ya, but my dad wants a couple pets... Not show does... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have seen those girls before too... :think: I don't se a problem? :shrug: hahaha :ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Okay Lacie, on the baby...

He is 7 days old, a boer, out of a FF who had triplets. He gets about 6-8 ounces every two hours-ish. I let him kind of guide me as to how much he wants, and when he wants it, within reason. He gets his last feeding for the night at 11-12, and then gets his first bottle at about 6:30-7 in the morning. I will start putting baking soda in his bottles today as well. I just feel bad for him and would really like to get him back to normal poops.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh my.. You have to feed him every two hours?? I would die...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Sometimes he'll go for three hours but not usually. When he want's his bottle, he wants it NOW. It's quite pathetic watching him :lol: He acts like he's dieing. :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow... Make mine wait 4hrs lol! Starting at 6ish in the AM and ending at about 11is at night..


----------



## Lstein

:nothing to add: Couldn't think of a better way to jump into the fun of this thread lol :leap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!
Welcome  :wave:


----------



## Lstein

Slow day at work so I'm alternating between surfing here and watching the goat cams on my phone. Wishing they would show up, but its nice out so they wont come in to put on a show for me. I get to settle for the random occasional chicken :sad:

At least there's coffee!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hi!!! Yay! Another guy!! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Gosh, if I made him wait 4 hours I would never hear the end of it. I don't even want to think about all that complaining. Every two-three hours seems to work best for his appetite, but this runny poo is gunna kill me!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sydney, every two hours is for babies, he's practically an adult  :lol: move to every 4 hrs. Big dose of probios, baking soda in the bottles. Make double sure you are mixing the formula right.


----------



## Lstein

Scottyhorse said:


> Hi!!! Yay! Another guy!! :lol:


  haha


----------



## Scottyhorse

Do I need to up the amount that's in the bottle then? I can't find my probios though :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Keep it at that amount until he processes it better. You may need to stop milk for a half day, and replace with electrolytes.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

When Eddie had diarrhea my vet made me stop milk for three days..... Good thing he loved the electrolytes..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh did someone say coffee?? I want some!


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I've seen them before, what herd is that :chin:


Alliance Agro farms


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> But what's really amazing about them is all that production, and look at how great of condition they're in!


I know, they're in good condition, I wonder how much they milk:chin: Their udders are HUGE! must be hard to walk..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thats how big Biagias one side is :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My dog refuses to pee since her surgery... I think she's mad at me... And my other senior dog is jealous that she's getting all the attention..


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well I had him wait about 4 hours tilll his next bottle and afterwards he had a poop that's getting closer to the solid poop. It was like very soft dog poop instead of the liquid. I will keep him at 6 ounces till he is pooping normal. Right now he is running around the house in a diaper/pad contraption, cause he figured out how to bust out of his little pen... :lol:


----------



## Lstein

Scottyhorse said:


> cause he figured out how to bust out of his little pen... :lol:


I also, spend much time trying to outsmart the goats....but usually end up just giving in.....which was probably their strategy all along!


----------



## Scottyhorse

He was just in the bottom have of an XL dog crate. We put a towel over 1/3 of it for some cover, and had it clipped on there. He's gotten so strong already, found out that if he leans on the towel hard enough, all the clip will pop off (take a lot of effort, I tried it :lol: ) and he gets out. He's chasing the cat around right now. :lol: Well, trying to anyways, he keeps slipping when he hits the wood flooring.


----------



## Scottyhorse

He likes to terrorize other animals...


----------



## Lstein

Scottyhorse said:


> He was just in the bottom have of an XL dog crate. We put a towel over 1/3 of it for some cover, and had it clipped on there. He's gotten so strong already, found out that if he leans on the towel hard enough, all the clip will pop off (take a lot of effort, I tried it :lol: ) and he gets out. He's chasing the cat around right now. :lol: Well, trying to anyways, he keeps slipping when he hits the wood flooring.


 Lol, I always liked bringing the bottle babies in the house, similar behavior, you forgot to add "attack house plants"


----------



## Scottyhorse

He doesn't bother the plants too much :shrug: He's snoozing in the sun with my dog, now


----------



## margaret

:GAAH: is there _anything_ that takes off this wretched tattoo ink?!?!? I hate being covered in green ink for days.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Time :lol:


----------



## ariella42

You can try acetone (nail polish remover). I've never gotten tattoo ink on me (other than getting a tattoo), but acetone can break down a lot of colorants, adhesives, etc. Just be warned that it can be very drying.


----------



## sassykat6181

Goats milk soap works amazingly well at removing tattoo ink


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Old tooth brush and liquid dish soap like dawn, works wonders. Or baby wipes


----------



## littlegoatgirl

So frustrated... :hair:


----------



## Lstein

littlegoatgirl said:


> So frustrated... :hair:


:whatgoat:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

More puppies??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Roo's puppies.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh! They are little meat balls!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They're getting their colors too  The female is the biggest pup


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The little tri blue is male right?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, he'll be mostly red with the blue neck and underbelly, maybe to blue "saddling" too.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Does he have a mask?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And I need to bring them in, they're outside right now, lol. Be back soonish, I'll probably check on the does again, be disappointed in Moon, feed Peaches, etc, wonder why DH isn't back with the pizza yet, get said pizza, then come back on here :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He's the full mask one in the first set of pics.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So your sending him to me right?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yay! My pizza's here! :leap:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I thought you only wanted a blue?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No, I like the tri also!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think I like the tri better actually, it's like a little speckly, dilute GSD :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But he's a _red_ tri :lol: Actually the dip that can't get his life together just now decided he was the one he wants, still hasn't sent a deposit yet. I'll have to get violent! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So he will have blue saddle neck and tail but red face chest and legs?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The puppies are fighting again :lol: Somebody is always stepping on somebodies toes :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> So he will have blue saddle neck and tail but red face chest and legs?


No, he'll be red, with a blue throat, some blue on his belly, and maybe some blue hairs on his back, but probably not a lot. And he doesn't look like he's going to have speckles


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh so he's not going to look like this?? :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Have it your way.. I'll just take this one then...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I knew that's what you were thinking of! Nope he'll be a solid red, with a little blue. I love the ones with speckles though


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I can't wait to have another good dog! My only good dog is too old to do anything.... One of my pit bulls is good for keeping coyotes away, the other makes bf happy and I'm not sure what purpose the GSD serves yet.. She's the most interesting shepherd I have ever met...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, I'll have some of those this year :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh so cute!!! I can't get another dog till these pit bulls are dead though... They will teach him to be a bad dog... Or at least the little one will... He's a spoiled rotten little turd... Daddy's boy...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Guard dogs :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Fine, I might not be alive by then, but fine, we'll see :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You can't pass to the afterlife until you have successful fulfilled my need for a good dog!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Those are the most unconcerned looking guard dogs :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh sorry... How about this?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> You can't pass to the afterlife until you have successful fulfilled my need for a good dog!


But Dee! It could be any day! :lol: :slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nope.. Not gonna happen.. You have a purpose on this earth and they won't take you till its done! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That is 1000 times better :lol:

Ugh, but being me is a full time job, it's only fun 60% of the time :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry.. I don't make the rules!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is this dog any scarier??







:ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But Dee, one of mine wouldn't fit in with those lop eared goats! They like standy uppy ears :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Is this dog any scarier??
> View attachment 90427
> 
> :ROFL: :ROFL:


Actually yes :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol it's ok, like I said I'm not getting a good dog till all the bad dogs are GONE..


----------



## goathiker

So, you actually have one Pit, a Staffy mix, and a Shepherd mix. Makes it a little more difficult to tell how they'll turn out.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The shepherd I got as an senior. Not sure that she's a mix though bc her brother was a cop dog and I don't think they use mutts? Her ears just never stood up... The little brown one is only a bad dog cuz his dad spoils him rotten! It's awful! He would have been a really good dog...

My Aussie mix is the good dog


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But not as scary as this :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He has one standy uppy ear! Lol


----------



## goathiker

The cops use many mutts rescued from pounds and such. Staffys usually have a better temperment and are smarter than Pits.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh... You said lop eared goats.. I thought you said dogs.. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lexus, the pit has a much better temperament but I think Chevy is smarter cuz he's always getting away with stuff..


----------



## goathiker

Which one is which? The reverse brindle is a Staffy mix.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The smaller one, Chevy, is awful with puppies  isn't that sad... He's so mean! Also he's racist.... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No? Staffs are smaller? I met both of her "parents" they were huge pit bulls the mom was a red nose and the dad... Well he was a massive pit bull who was obviously sleeping when lexxy's real dad hopped the fence to make her :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> The cops use many mutts rescued from pounds and such. Staffys usually have a better temperment and are smarter than Pits.


The guy I got the GSD from told me she was GSD/rott... I didn't believe him cuz he told me the brother was a cop dog.. But she is freakishly massive for a female... She was 94# before her surgery.. I didn't weigh her after..


----------



## goathiker

Pits are only supposed to be 45 lbs. They are medium sized dogs. Not to say they haven't been bred bigger but, they usually have Bull Mastiff in them. Staffys are a bit bigger up to 60 lbs.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Our best guess is hat he has basset hound somewhere in his back ground cuz his feet turn out like one..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She's not that big for a female. My males used to be about 135lbs, females ran about 110.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Staffy 24-38 #


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> She's not that big for a female. My males used to be about 135lbs, females ran about 110.


Most females I see come into my work are between 65-85# unless they are overweight


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Honestly though.. To me a PBT and a staffy are one in the same...


----------



## goathiker

Weight, not height...

What is the difference between American Staffordshire Terrier and Pit Bull Terrier?

· Both are medium sized dogs originated in USA. However, the ancestors were from England for the Staffordshire terriers, while those were from both England and Ireland for pit bull terriers.

· Staffordshire terriers are heavier and shorter compared to pit bull terriers.

· Shoulders are heavier and stronger in Staffordshire terrier than in pit bull terriers.

· Ear cropping and tail docking is common for Staffordshire terriers, but those are not common in American pit bull terriers.

· They both are prone to same kind of diseases, but the tolerance is higher in Staffordshire terriers.

· American Staffordshire terriers have round and dark eyes, while American pit bull terriers have round to almond shape eyes those are not always dark


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

According to the eye rules they are both pits then lol neither of them have dark eyes and Lexxy has more almond shaped eyes but Chevys are pretty round and he's pretty low to the ground lol


----------



## goathiker

Except for Lexy looks half Collie :lol: something fluffy haired anyway.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol her fur pattern with the feathers on her legs and tail and ears reminds me mostly of a golden ret. not those gorgeous fluffy ones but the ones with thinner coats


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Like I said.. The dog I was introduced to was not lexxy's real sire... He must have been asleep while the deed was done... He was scary though... Kudos to whatever dog knocked up his lady dog.. Though she was pretty scary herself.. I'm surprised Lexxy is so nice! :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

goathiker said:


> The cops use many mutts rescued from pounds and such. Staffys usually have a better temperment and are smarter than Pits.


Hey Jill , what kind of dogs do the police dept. use in Oregon ?
Just curious&#8230;.some depts even use donated dogs&#8230;.if they fit the criteria.
The dept. here only use GSDs imported from Germany.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ours use different breeds but only pure breds with known back grounds. Mostly GSD or Dutch shepherds


----------



## goathiker

They use everything from Labs to Pit mixes here. We have a few Belgian Malinos, they don't use shepherds here very often. Our dogs don't do much of chasing people down though, they are more multi purpose for search and rescue, drug sniffing, arson sniffing, etc.


----------



## Trickyroo

I think thats cool they use mixes as well as pure breeds. 
Giving the mixes a second chance and a really nice retirement package  Thats great !


----------



## goathiker

A lot of the Labs are drop outs from the dogs for the blind program.


----------



## Trickyroo

goathiker said:


> A lot of the Labs are drop outs from the dogs for the blind program.


There is a huge waiting list here in the Island for those dogs&#8230;.lots of people want them.


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## Trickyroo

Cool !


----------



## Trickyroo

Police Dept. reject


----------



## Trickyroo

This one had to get a job on a farm after failing the test….


----------



## glndg

Prospective scent detection dogs are sometimes mixed breeds rescued from animal shelters here. The police canines here tend to be shepherds and Belgian Malinois, often imports.

Interesting selection and training process:
http://www.spdk9.org/about-the-unit.html


----------



## glndg

Trickyroo said:


> This one had to get a job on a farm after failing the test&#8230;.


I'll take the tractor and the pup! :leap:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

We had some officers come do a demo for us at our local horsemans association! It was cool one guy got in the big suit and they brought 3 GSD's and 1 Dutch shepherd


----------



## Trickyroo

I love watching people in suites get bit , lol. 
Protection suites that is


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yea it was great! They sent two shepherds at him at different times and the larger dog made this big guy spin! It was awesome!


----------



## goathiker

I have to tell you a funny story...

I spent many years training dogs up through Schutzund but, DH was never interested. After he got his Fila I was helping him to train her by showing him with my Chi/mini Pin mix. That little sucker learned well, I have a 12 pound protection dog...Funny thing is that he goes for the hand and just hangs there :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

Bored....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> I have to tell you a funny story...
> 
> I spent many years training dogs up through Schutzund but, DH was never interested. After he got his Fila I was helping him to train her by showing him with my Chi/mini Pin mix. That little sucker learned well, I have a 12 pound protection dog...Funny thing is that he goes for the hand and just hangs there :lol:


Lol! Little dogs scare me! That's cool that you did schutzund training!


----------



## ksalvagno

How is your dad, Leslie?


----------



## goathiker

Hm, the University if California has banned the American flag on campus...This kind of crap is why I'll never live there.


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> Hm, the University if California has banned the American flag on campus...This kind of crap is why I'll never live there.


Well, good news! It was only the student government at one campus, Irvine, that did this. So you still have the rest of the state from which to choose. :flag: I know you are packing your bags at this very moment! :wink: :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:rofl:


----------



## goathiker




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm getting a new goat  and she has Elfies!!  and wattles!


----------



## glndg

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm getting a new goat  and she has Elfies!!  and wattles!


Congrats! :dancedgi::wahoo:

I love wattles! (Kinda partial to ears though. Maybe elfies would grow on me.)


----------



## goathiker

I'm going to go let the babies out, I need to take some pictures of them.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hows Pandora?...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

glndg said:


> Congrats! :dancedgi::wahoo:
> 
> I love wattles! (Kinda partial to ears though. Maybe elfies would grow on me.)


I LOVE Elf ears! I've wanted them for a long time now and I'm so excited!! Lol


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I just threw away a bunch of Feed Store Catalogs, etc. and I was wondering if anyone does anything with them. Any crafts?? Just curious.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Skyla, I'm super jealous :mecry: I love wattles especially on pygmies!!  but you do know my thing about lamancha "ears"


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I put Moon on the porch, not that she looks incredibly close or anything, but I just want to keep a closer eye on her. My giant box of towels will be here monday so watch her kid on sunday :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Skyla, I'm super jealous :mecry: I love wattles especially on pygmies!!  but you do know my thing about lamancha "ears"


Haha! Yes, I know how you feel about them  lol


----------



## ariella42

Well, we got some fence posts up today before we gave up :lol: My cousin was supposed to come help as I represented him in his DWI and helped him with his separation agreement, but I got a text at 3 saying everyone fell asleep but he'd be over as soon as he got his daughter dressed. We passed since my husband was exhausted by that point and, with only one post hole digger, he was doing most of the work. I'm on the short side, so I had to lift it over my head to get enough force to move anything and it took me forever. We're either buying an auger tomorrow or borrowing a second post hole digger so we can at least be working at the same time.


----------



## ariella42

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> I just threw away a bunch of Feed Store Catalogs, etc. and I was wondering if anyone does anything with them. Any crafts?? Just curious.


I made paper flowers for my wedding out of sheet music. They might look pretty cool with some catalogs too.








https://ariella42.wordpress.com/2012/03/20/diy-paper-flowers-with-sheet-music/


----------



## nigies4ever

Drew goaty blood today for the first time :wahoo: 

Sure takes a toll on your patience :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

ksalvagno said:


> How is your dad, Leslie?


Fairly decent today besides some intestinal issues.


----------



## ksalvagno

That is a beautiful paper rose!

Glad your dad is ok, Leslie.


----------



## NubianFan

He wanted to go swimming with mom this morning but was afraid to. Maybe he will feel better tomorrow and can go.


----------



## NubianFan

He likes that hot therapy pool


----------



## ksalvagno

That is nice. I bet that warm water does feel really good.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nigies4ever said:


> Drew goaty blood today for the first time :wahoo:
> 
> Sure takes a toll on your patience :lol:


Yay! It's always nice when you can do it yourself! It's nicer when the goats cooperate


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is it weird that my fingers smell metallic after playing with the buck? I finally taught him "up" we have been working on that for a bit but he just didn't get it or couldn't do it... We also worked on "wait" in which he poses and waits for his cookie until I'm satisfied with his pose. And we worked on "back" where he backs up out of my space


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Its not possible for a pregnant goat to come into heat, is it?


----------



## glndg

littlegoatgirl said:


> Its not possible for a pregnant goat to come into heat, is it?


Yes, it is. Seems to not be uncommon.


----------



## nigies4ever

Athena actually surprised me and was a perfect angel while I was doing it! I lost my patience while trying to figure out where the vein was though, lol.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw.. I could have gone up for a beach day/ blood draw demo! :lol: 

I'm baby sitting my baby cousin tonight for the first time.. He's kind of a little monster.. :lol: terrible twos :ROFL:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

glndg said:


> Yes, it is. Seems to not be uncommon.


:whatgoat: really? Hmm...


----------



## glndg

Lacie, Karen, Cathy?

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f197/please-help-asap-176454/index2.html#post1863087


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Idk where the op went from that thread.. I hope baby pulled through.. Maybe she stopped typing to focus more on warming her


----------



## glndg

Maybe, but it sounded like she thought she was gone.
There are three others in the litter .


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The little terrorist is gone... He pulled my cats tails, hit my dogs and pulled their ears, got gold fish in his shoes and on the couch, and managed to throw absolutely everything on the ground.. 

And just when I thought I had him straightened out (2 hours later) I brought him back down to my grandmas house to send him back home with his grandma (my aunt) and he starts doing all the same stuff at her house! Except with stuffed animals and breakable things because she doesn't have any real animals for him to torture lol


----------



## glndg

:grin: Sounds like you handled him just fine. ;-)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Bahahaha! That's handling it fine?? I certainly couldn't live with that child 24-7 but it's not his fault... He has t exactly had the best up bringing.. Oh but he likes oranges! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well at least he's not trained to smear food on his face to test if he's allergic to it  My crazy daughter puts food on her sons face to test his allergies. He had a mild reaction to orange flavorants as a baby and that's how she has checked ever since :doh:
The first time I saw him wiping food on his face here I was like "What are you doing?! Stop it!" :lol: 
Then at Christmas here, she wiped ranch dressing on his face and he had a red mark where the dressing was, so he was obviously allergic right? She then threw away my brand new bottle of ranch.... 
He's 4 going on 5 now and she still does it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahahahahahhaha! That's ok... I heard he smears worse things on his bed when the put him on time out in his room.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Mattress covers and plastic table cloth blankets for him :slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I hope they have that already! Not my problem! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Kids can be cute, and horrible at the same time. I don't miss the messes at all :lol: The one thing I hate, absolutely cannot stand, and DH agrees with me here, is the sticky little child hands  :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol Ya he was very sticky after that orange! I was so incredibly tempted to give him Benadryl or valerian root...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: As tempting as it is, you probably shouldn't :lol:

I gotta go check on the goaties and let Roo back in, she's feral beasting out there :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! Of course I didn't! But it crossed my mind more than once!


----------



## glndg

glndg said:


> :grin: Sounds like you handled him just fine. ;-)


So let's reword this, it sounds like you did as well as possible. :ROFL:


----------



## margaret

First March babies on the way!!! :stars: :wahoo:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NO! Not until Moon has hers!!! :GAAH:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg! I can't believe temper is due in just over a month! Almost time for her shots! I think I will trim her hooves today if it doesn't stress her out too much


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> So let's reword this, it sounds like you did as well as possible. :ROFL:


Well I guess he wasn't all that bad.. But I did wake up really really late with a sore back...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Don't worry about a hoof trim stressing them out. Mine get them every 2 weeks, pregnant or not.
Moons at 151 today. Nothing going on.... still... I'm getting impatient :lol: but great things to come to those who wait right? So I should be getting doe kids? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But do your girls thrash and flail when you trim them?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Clarice does :lol: and I pretty much have to stalk her and swan dive on her to catch her too :lol:


----------



## ThreeHavens

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Don't worry about a hoof trim stressing them out. Mine get them every 2 weeks, pregnant or not.
> Moons at 151 today. Nothing going on.... still... I'm getting impatient :lol: but great things to come to those who wait right? So I should be getting doe kids? :lol:


This is good to know! I always stress about that. I usually give the last trim at 5 or 6 weeks.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok then, after my pain meds kick in I will attempt hoof trims on preggos and Galaxy! I was going to bathe the buck today but I changed my mind since I slept in..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So is Galaxy bred yet? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh... Ummm...... Not exactly :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Plus you know all the stuff I'm dealing with right now so I'm glad that I only have two does to kid..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, it's for the best I guess..

I think I want to make yogurt this year :chin: It's really good to add to the lambars, but heck, if I don't put cold packs in it, it turns to yogurt in the summer :ROFL: 
Easiest yogurt ever;
Step 1) Place bucket of milk outside in summer
Step 2) Viola! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! I really want to make yogurt too! And I still have to order all my lamb bar stuff... Everything is cheaper on caprine supply except the bucket. How do they justify selling a bucket with holes on it for $12?? I can buy a nice food grade bucket at Home Depot for $5, I think that might have been the price of the three pack actually... Just add holes!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's what I do, drill my own, so I can have 1 gallon, 2 gallon, 3 gallon, 4 gallon/4.5 gallon, etc. 
I was reading this article on making yogurt yesterday, and they were saying you can use raw milk, pasteurize it, etc, but the yogurt doesn't care :lol: You can heat it in a pot on the stove, a water bath in the jug, etc, the yogurt doesn't care. Drain the whey or not drain the whey, the yogurt doesn't care :lol: I found it really funny, but very informative at the same time.

I was at the feed store yesterday and the lambar nipples were $6 EACH! :shocked: Highway robbery, without the gun!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, you could quit your job and sell buckets.... with holes! :lol: You'd be making $7 profit on each bucket :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahahahaha! I don't think there is enough demand for them! I better place my order before they raise the price of the nipples online too! My TSC doesn't even sell the right nipples...

Did I mention how much I hate my neighbors goats... They sound like they are dying all the time.... But they probably thought the same about mine when I had that little Nigmy..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: The way Moons been screaming at me today you'd think she was dying too :lol: Still holding out though. Look how squishy and sunk in, ligs are still firm though :GAAH: She's got something really pretty and of the female variety, I just know it! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You have no idea how much I've been tempted to induce her, I want to see what she has so bad! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, by the way Dee, that's how you know they're getting close :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol, last year my boer looked like she was in labor for 4 days! I had to have the vet out cuz I was so worried! They said she's just uncomfortable :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Buffy has been doing that, she grunts and groans and yells when she lays down, poor thing still has 17 days to go :lol: 
Biagia is getting there too, between her kickboxing kids and mammoth udder, she's getting pretty darn uncomfortable.


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> NO! Not until Moon has hers!!! :GAAH:


Two so far!!! Single doe and a buck, waiting on the next one


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

..... I don't want to speak to you...... :lol: Congrats!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So are those Alpine kids?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well ginger probably had issues that I didn't know about at the time because she didn't want to stand up for those 4 days.. Then after the kids she really didn't want to stand up and she had been really low on her pasterns for a bit before she kidded... I didn't know these were all symptoms that I should be concerned about... Luckily after she kidded and we gave her nutri drench a few times a day she came back to normal... Poor girl.. I wish I had known how to take better care of her back then..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Margaret we need pix...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Weeeeell, if it happens to one of them this year, you know to test ketone levels and treat for either hypocalcemia and/or ketosis.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hopefully since these does have had far better pre natal care I won't run into that issue.. But like I said they have been eating a lot of grass and leaving a lot of alfalfa..


----------



## margaret

Yes, Alpines. Another buck. I'll upload pictures when I get home


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What? You're not at home with the babies?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Weeeeell, if it happens to one of them this year, you know to test ketone levels and treat for either hypocalcemia and/or ketosis.


What's funny is the vet didn't suggest anything when she came... Just said she was uncomfortable and probably still had a week to go... Two days later I had triplet bucks lol


----------



## Trickyroo

Lacie , how's your grandson doing ?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Which one? :lol: I assume the one that had the stapled together head? He's doing just fine, he got his staples out 2 weeks ago, it healed up nicely


----------



## Trickyroo

Yes , that'd be the one  Glad to hear he's doing well 
Did he save the staples for memorabilia ?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't think he did, they might have forgot to ask.


----------



## Trickyroo

Never a dull moment with kids


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He's an accident prone child for sure. He got caught climbing over a barbwire fence when he was younger, had a huge open gash on his leg from where it hung him up and tore all the way down. Didn't have band aids big enough so he had a diaper taped to his leg for a while until it healed up enough.
He was also the one I spent an hour getting the cake out of his ear when he was 1 :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Eww.. Cake in his ear?...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, just stuck a spoonful of cake in his ear when he was little. Twisted the spoon around and really got it in there :lol:


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> What? You're not at home with the babies?


I mean I was at the barn, no computer in the barn
I'm on the phone right now


----------



## margaret

Tansy had a single doeling. Weird thing was she showed no signs this morning. Ate fine, never eats the morning she kids. Ligs weren't gone or even very low. Hardly anything in her udder. Still hardly has any colostrum. Sunflower had triplets. Two bucks, they seem a little weak though, and a stillborn doe. Her colostrum was grey though, what would cause that?!?!?
Could it somehow be linked to the stillbirth?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm tired, I just ran 1.31 miles. I don't know what got in my head and told me to do that...

Meanwhile, I'm just here slowly dying inside because BB still isn't pregnant :hair:


----------



## ThreeHavens

margaret said:


> Tansy had a single doeling. Weird thing was she showed no signs this morning. Ate fine, never eats the morning she kids. Ligs weren't gone or even very low. Hardly anything in her udder. Still hardly has any colostrum. Sunflower had triplets. Two bucks, they seem a little weak though, and a stillborn doe. Her colostrum was grey though, what would cause that?!?!?
> Could it somehow be linked to the stillbirth?


I would take her temp. I searched google and couldn't find anything about grey colostrum ... Something like toxoplasmosis comes to mind but it may be completely unrelated, and I don't know if it would change colostrum color like that. Do you have a good vet?


----------



## ariella42

I am so freaking tired. We spent part of yesterday putting up a fence, but my cousin didn't show with some necessary tools. Today, we went out intending to finish it since it has to be done before we move next weekend. Unfortunately, we forgot about daylight savings time and got a late start. Then my cousin DID show up, but left after digging 5 post holes and spending an hour rummaging through the junk our landlords have to dispose of. Granted, he's MUCH faster at digging post holes than we are (especially me - I do one for every two my husband does), so it was really helpful. Still, we'll see next time I represent him in court :lol: We have to go out tomorrow and finish because we were fighting 20 year old power tools and broken drill bits trying to reinforce the corners. 

I hate moving! :GAAH:


----------



## ariella42

Oh, and my cousin brought his 4-year-old daughter. I love her to death - she's super cute and very precocious - but trying to keep a small child entertained and in sight while working on a fence makes things a bit difficult. I really appreciate him helping, but I just wish he'd been upfront about the extent of his help. We could have placed an ad on CL for some hourly help and borrowed the tools from someone else instead. Or we could have arranged to have my step-mother come down with us to help with his daughter since she was wanting to help, but can't do much physical labor because of her back. 

Okay, I think I'm done expressing my frustration at STILL working on this after so much effort.


----------



## ariella42

littlegoatgirl said:


> I'm tired, I just ran 1.31 miles. I don't know what got in my head and told me to do that...
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm just here slowly dying inside because BB still isn't pregnant :hair:


Sorry she still isn't taking


----------



## ariella42

margaret said:


> Tansy had a single doeling. Weird thing was she showed no signs this morning. Ate fine, never eats the morning she kids. Ligs weren't gone or even very low. Hardly anything in her udder. Still hardly has any colostrum. Sunflower had triplets. Two bucks, they seem a little weak though, and a stillborn doe. Her colostrum was grey though, what would cause that?!?!?
> Could it somehow be linked to the stillbirth?


I'm sorry about the stillborn one, but congrats on the others. I have no idea about the colostrum. I read a few things about human mom's who had grayish colostrum early on, but nothing with goats or other livestock. I hope you figure it out or her colostrum starts looking normal.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I got temperance and Galaxy trimmed, I knew my back couldn't handle any more so I didn't even attempt Kat.. She's a handful.. And... I can't kick this cold! I feel so crummy and tired today... And still have green stuff from my nose...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That is frustrating, Ariella! I hate it when people want to come help, but they have to bring their small children. Their intentions were good, but it's always more of a hinderance when there's small children that have to be watched, etc. 
I put Moon back with the does, nothings going on, so I figure she can pee the pen full out there than on my porch :lol: I'll bring her back up when it looks like somethings going to happen, few more days from now I think :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Take some antibiotics Dee.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I was on antibiotics... Cuz I got bit by that stupid dog the same time I got this stupid cold... But apparently the stupid doctor put me on an incredibly low dose...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well then take yourself to the fish store and get some tetracycline or amoxicillin.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I was on amoxicillin..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Maybe I just need some really strong whiskey to kill all the bad bugs inside me! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ugh Dee, BIGGER DOSE! There I said it, you clearly were not catching on. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But I just finished.. I don't think I can go on and off like that.. The body builds up immunities if you do weird things like that with antibiotics... Plus I hate antibiotics.. They make my body feel crummy.. I get all the side affects..


----------



## nigies4ever

Got to witness my first kidding today! 

Also successfully drew blood on 3 more goats, gave 3 goats BoSe, wormer, and copper.

Feelin' like a pro now lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! Who kidded?


----------



## nigies4ever

A friend's doe


----------



## nigies4ever

A FF La Mancha doe who was a quad of 4 doelings (). She had two, 1 buck and 1 doe.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do you know anyone who sells little unregistered goats? My dad wants a Pygmy or nigi doe but he doesn't care about papers


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did you take pix??


----------



## nigies4ever

Nope didn't get to :/

And there are people in my 4h who's doe's kids are usually pet quality..so they will sell for that. Around what price?

Also, if my ND has pet quality kids I'll be doing that.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I didn't ask him his price range but when I told him all the cute little goats I see are around 250-300 he looked at me as if I asked for a golden egg :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I gotta go let the chicken out of the goat pen.. She's freaking out... I'll be back later, I'm sure I'm gonna get caught up petting goats or something :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

Hahaha, I personally would sell a pet quality doe for $150-$200 and a wether for $50-$75ish. I'd assume the same for the other people in my 4h.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well let me know if anyone in your 4H has any soon and I'll tell my dad!


----------



## nigies4ever

Kidding dates are 6/1, 7/2, and late July for all the NDs. If he wants something earlier, I'll keep my eye out and let you know.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That would be great! Thanx! He's not too picky, he doesn't care about breed as long as it's small, he wants a doe that is not white.. Both his boys are white or white with a few colored spots so he wants something with a different color lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They are both wethers from the slew of goats I had on my property last year


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So earlier I let the does out when I did their hooves and I had to lock the chicken coop so they wouldn't eat the food.. Well I forgot to open it so they could roost for the night... I found three of them and tucked them in but I can't find my Americauna...  my dogs couldn't find her either so I hope she found a safe enough place that the predators won't find her..


----------



## nigies4ever

Lol, the doe that's going 6/1 throws all white kids :ROFL:


----------



## nigies4ever

But I'll let you know if anyone in the area has anything


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Ok not one from her! I told him a Pygmy would be a better choice because they are typically black or grey and they eat everything! Which is what he wants, he has a big field that they love in and he wants them to keep the weeds and brush down but it's too much for his two boys


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Now I want a lamancha! Lol!!


----------



## nigies4ever

I know for sure that kids out of the later two does will be blue-eyed/tri-color..but yeah if he's not worried about milk Pygmies are a good option.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No, he won't be breeding them ever.. He just doesn't want a third boy


----------



## nigies4ever

You should get one...they're by far the best breed. Not that I'm biased or anything.


----------



## nigies4ever

Okay gotcha..will let you know if I see anything.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! I want yours! She's cute!!!


----------



## nigies4ever

You're gonna have to do some pretty serious arm-wrestling for that! Lol...there will be mini-Athenas this spring tho!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Who is she bred to? Do you have pix?


----------



## nigies4ever

Check out the Kidding Schedule on the website..links to pics there  

His name is Lucky*Star's Cai. He doesn't look as nice as I'd like him to in the pics because he's coming out of rut there, but he's a good looking guy! His dam is one of the only to ever appraise 94 EEEE..he's got some awesome genetics.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So I know nothing about lamanchas, does your doe come from pretty good lines?


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Do you know anyone who sells little unregistered goats? My dad wants a Pygmy or nigi doe but he doesn't care about papers


Maybe you should check Sacramento Craig's list. Maybe you heard, but in the city of Sacramento, there have been decapitated livestock heads and bodies found in parks. There were some cattle heads, chickens, and some goat heads and bodies. In the same news article, they reported that goats are easy to come by in the region and that they sell from $100 -$0 on CL. Some guy in Elk Grove sold about 30 for $10-$15 each and he sold out quickly.

Don't know the size, and I'm sure that they weren't tested for anything!


----------



## nigies4ever

IMO, yes. She's got a lot of Kastdemur lines in here. They're probably one of the best, if not the best, herds in the country. The family has had La Manchas for several generations, so have had a lot of years to perfect their genetics.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nigies4ever said:


> Check out the Kidding Schedule on the website..links to pics there
> 
> His name is Lucky*Star's Cai. He doesn't look as nice as I'd like him to in the pics because he's coming out of rut there, but he's a good looking guy! His dam is one of the only to ever appraise 94 EEEE..he's got some awesome genetics.


It says your website is down for maintenance? But I just saw an ad with his stud fee! Holy moly! He must be good!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee!! What is the meaning of this?! You're turning into Skyla (no offence :lol: ), Nubians, now LaManchas? Might as well get some Nigerian Dwarves


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> Maybe you should check Sacramento Craig's list. Maybe you heard, but in the city of Sacramento, there have been decapitated livestock heads and bodies found in parks. There were some cattle heads, chickens, and some goat heads and bodies. In the same news article, they reported that goats are easy to come by in the region and that they sell from $100 -$0 on CL. Some guy in Elk Grove sold about 30 for $10-$15 each and he sold out quickly.
> 
> Don't know the size, and I'm sure that they weren't tested for anything!


That's creepy...


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> It says your website is down for maintenance? But I just saw an ad with his stud fee! Holy moly! He must be good!


Maybe try again now? Could be bc I was logged into Weebly..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Dee!! What is the meaning of this?! You're turning into Skyla (no offence :lol: ), Nubians, now LaManchas? Might as well get some Nigerian Dwarves


Well.. I was thinking about getting another boer then I thought ND's were cute but I always hated the ones that I have kept here and I keep seeing such cute la manchas! I thought it would be fun to have some long ears and some no ears :lol: Skyla must be rubbing off on me!


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> That's creepy...


Yeah...they don't know what's going on. The goats weren't eaten, so it's not like someone butchered them for food.


----------



## nigies4ever

Don't fight the urge! The smaller the ears, the bigger the personality! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! The page works!


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Dee!! What is the meaning of this?! You're turning into Skyla (no offence :lol: ), Nubians, now LaManchas? Might as well get some Nigerian Dwarves


While you're at it, you should get a few Alpines. I know someone who has some awesome litters due very soon. She's offering great deals! Its quite an opportunity really. 

(Don't get mad, that's you, Lacie!)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, unfortunately Biagia and Moon are the only ones that looks like twins and trips. The rest will probably single, and me thinks Dee doesn't want an Alpine buck of all things :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Not unless I can chop his ears off and make him a lamancha to breed to a kid from Haley :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Does your doe have waddles?


----------



## nigies4ever

Oh no I think that's perfectly fine...just slightly illegal in the eyes of ADGA. :ROFL:


----------



## nigies4ever

Yep


----------



## nigies4ever

Not sure if they're recessive/dominant tho? Bc the buck doesn't have them


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How much do earless kids go for?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Not one of my babies! You can cut Nehru's off though :lol: He lost his doe pen privileges last night after he picked a fight with Coup. I grabbed him up by the beard and drug him to the exile pen, he felt rather sorry after some of his hairs got ripped out every time he protested.
But he deserved it, lately he's been fighting with the does when it's grain time because he doesn't get any. And the last thing I need is him aborting my does!
He's done here anyway 2 seasons is about all I keep them. I'll keep him around until fall just incase I don't get a buck kid from Biagia, but if I do he's gone by November. Just want to make sure the young buck is fertile first.


----------



## nigies4ever

Depends..for me, I like to stick to the under-$300 rule. As a 4Her, it's just my personal opinion that anything over is too high. So Athena's does will be $300.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Are adult bucks easy to sell Lacie? Or do they usually go for meat?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Usually they're pretty easy to sell because people like proven breeders. But after I done with them, I don't really care if they go for meat or not. 9 times out of 10 if they are taken to an auction, they are sold for meat. 
But if you put an ad up, they normally go as a breeder.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But don't they sell for less for meat at an auction?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, get about $100 for them at auction.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I sold Moon's 2013 buck and 2014 one month old buck kid together for $100 down at the auction.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's just awful... I wouldn't want obsidian to go for meat.. And I definitely wouldn't want to sell him for less than I paid for him once he's proven! Lol! Especially now that he's a *B


----------



## glndg

So get an Alpine buck and a LaMancha doe and breed experimentals. It's settled.;-) Maybe I'll want some kids when I have a bigger place.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nigies4ever said:


> Depends..for me, I like to stick to the under-$300 rule. As a 4Her, it's just my personal opinion that anything over is too high. So Athena's does will be $300.


They are going to make such gorgeous kids! Do all 4-H ers have a $300 rule?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

A lot of the times it's just families looking for a buck for their home milkers, they aren't interested in papers, so a lot of the time, I sell my bucks without papers (if I put up an ad). If they go to the auction they are sold without papers as well.
Also prevents getting hideous kids registered under them :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> They are going to make such gorgeous kids! Do all 4-H ers have a $300 rule?


Nope :lol: Mine were in 4-h once, we sold kids for $300-1200 regularly :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

$1200!?? That's outrageous! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, that's fantastic  :lol: Selling kids for that kind of cash, and I didn't even have to keep them until weaning :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wish I could at least make back what I paid for my goats this year (not their feed, just them) but I know that's NOT going to happen.. I expect kat will have a single. She finally looks pregnant :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

Nope, just my personal rule.


----------



## nigies4ever

I'm too excited about it..2 1/2 months is a long time to wait for little Manchie babies! lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, that normally doesn't happen unless you sell their doe kids :lol: So far Babette has earned back $50, and Moon has earned back $250...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh geeze 2.5 months! I'm mad that I still have to wait a few days :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My goats would have to make me roughly $400 each every year to earn their feed, that's not gonna happen this year :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I can't wait to see them! They will be so cute! Maybe I can take a trip up there when they are born! I have actually never seen a lamancha kid in person!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But I will be selling doe kids.. I will be selling all kids except maybe a buck from temper


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So far....
Moon is 1 day overdue
Buffy has 17 days left
Clarice has 18 days left
Biagia has 23 days left :woohoo:
Babette has 26 days left
Coup & Fancy have 30 days left
Edna has 36 days left


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So you aren't keeping any does?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nope... I have a new doeling coming and I don't plan to keep any does this year because I don't plan on selling any of my girls and I don't have that kinda space


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I see, I see.

So I think if Biagia has any doelings, I'm naming one of them Roxanne because she loves the song so much :ROFL: Call her Rox for short.
I had a dream a couple weeks ago that she had triplets, 2 bucks and doe, so she has maybe one little Roxanne in there :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And you will be keeping Roxanne and sending me Biagia?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Uh, no! :lol: Kinda worried I might have to milk her before she kids.... she's bagging up really fast! Don't want her to blow the other side, then she'll be milking 4 gallons a day :shock: She's already got at least a gallon in there now...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know there's much to be desired, but why do you want Biagia?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Honestly, don't remember... I just remember I really liked a pic of her :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And her name is cool too! I'd take a buck from her and name him Biagio :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol!
I can't wait for all the babies to be born!  My giant box of towels should be here tomorrow, and my jeffers box should be here on thursday. The 12cc syringes were on backorder until march 5th, still waiting for them to ship those... hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm naming one of her bucks Brigade  He'll be more powerful than you could possibly imagine! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Are you keeping him?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes! If she has 1-2 bucks I'll be keeping both (one for back up just in case something happens to the other), and I'm keeping all her does. She's bred to my friends buck Emperor, who is out of her champion doe, Willa, that milks 3 gallons a day like Biagia, and one of my favorite bucks from the 80's, Seneca, so her babies are very special to me :greengrin:
So it really does not matter to me what she has, I'll be super happy as long as it's healthy and alive!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! I can't wait to see pix! You are a little far for me to want to come see them when they are born lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Unless I happen to be going up to the PV property around that time :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, oh just a little :lol: 
Her babies are always really active, they're gonna come out running :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I REALLY hope she kids by April 2nd, or after noon on April 3rd. She's due on the 31st, but she went so far over last year with the quads she had to be induced. I have an eye appointment on the 3rd, and that also happens to be when Babette is due :hammer:
I'm not worried about Babette going on the 3rd, she kids late too, and looks to have another single, or micro twins :lol: But I am worried that Biagia will be going into labor when I leave in the morning.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The past two years we have gone to the PV property for Fourth of July but I'm not sure we're going up this year. Plus I most likely will be working..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I guess I'm all alone again.. This time change really got me screwed up already..


----------



## nigies4ever

Me too, lol


----------



## nigies4ever

And Dee, what freshening of Kat's is this?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Second.. Wait third... Idk.. I'd have to find her papers...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Would that be online?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok it will be her third


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why do you ask? Do you want a Nubian?? :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Spent the weekend in FL with great friends! So not looking forward to heading home this morning. Its 11 degrees in Massachusetts right now.

I need to move. I found a great property in north Carolina.....just gotta convince the hubby


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Dee!! What is the meaning of this?! You're turning into Skyla (no offence :lol: ), Nubians, now LaManchas? Might as well get some Nigerian Dwarves


Heheh!!! Not my fault she's got good taste! 



HappyCaliGoats said:


> Well.. I was thinking about getting another boer then I thought ND's were cute but I always hated the ones that I have kept here and I keep seeing such cute la manchas! I thought it would be fun to have some long ears and some no ears :lol: Skyla must be rubbing off on me!


I have that effect some times... Just ask Kat  LOL!



sassykat6181 said:


> Spent the weekend in FL with great friends! So not looking forward to heading home this morning. Its 11 degrees in Massachusetts right now.
> 
> I need to move. I found a great property in north Carolina.....just gotta convince the hubby


Ick! 11!? It's nice here  and gonna be sunny and in the 40's!!! Whoo!!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It looks like it's actually going to be cold today.. My back is still out.. Do I have to go to work??


----------



## Lstein

It's super nice out...but I'm at work....Can I leave? I'll let you not have to go, if you let me leave! :leap:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol ok! Sounds good to me! Now I just need a massage therapist :lol:


----------



## Lstein

I just need a coffee top off then I'm outta here! :: :goattruck:

If only......

Sometimes I think having a window by my desk is a bit of a curse....I get to see how nice it is all day long but it's just out of reach...haven't figured out how to escape through this glass fence yet. :lol:


----------



## ariella42

sassykat6181 said:


> Spent the weekend in FL with great friends! So not looking forward to heading home this morning. Its 11 degrees in Massachusetts right now.
> 
> I need to move. I found a great property in north Carolina.....just gotta convince the hubby


You should move down here  We have nice weather...most of the time. At least it's not 11 degrees today :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Lstein said:


> I just need a coffee top off then I'm outta here! :: :goattruck:
> 
> If only......
> 
> Sometimes I think having a window by my desk is a bit of a curse....I get to see how nice it is all day long but it's just out of reach...haven't figured out how to escape through this glass fence yet. :lol:


I'd kill for a window just to see the sun occasionally. My office is in a former filing room :lol: At least I have my own office though


----------



## Lstein

ariella42 said:


> I'd kill for a window just to see the sun occasionally. My office is in a former filing room :lol: At least I have my own office though


 I get to share mine with three other people, no cubicles or anything....:sigh: oh well


----------



## ariella42

Of course, I'm leaving work early today, but I don't think I'll be seeing the sun. It's raining, but I have to finish putting up the fence at our new house since we're moving this weekend.


----------



## ariella42

The advantage of being the only attorney working out of this office is that I have confidential information in here, so the non-attorneys have to all share a different office and some cubicles. It also means I can get on TGS when I'm playing the waiting game with the banks and other attorneys


----------



## Lstein

It's around 40ish here and supposed to get to 60! Compared to the negative 10 last Monday. Plus there's no wind yet, but I'm sure it'll show up here shortly. That's one thing predictable about North Dakota weather, there will ALWAYS be wind....but it usually starts about 9-10 and ends at 4-5...for the most part.


----------



## Lstein

I just get to take orders for steel and get them processed, not much confidentiality there lol...so no privacy at work haha.


----------



## Lstein

Want to be home so bad, I started making some permanent stalls in my barn. The one is roughly 8' x 16' and the other is 8' x 8', I got the stalls done and the gates...just need to hang the gates and put up one more side of the 8' x 16'. Getting so close to finally finishing up in the barn, just a couple more smallish projects and its finished! :faint:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Might have babies tonight! :stars:


----------



## Lstein

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Might have babies tonight! :stars:


artygroup:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I can't believe she waited for my kidding towels to come :lol: But knowing her, she'll start having them at night/2am like always :lol:
Got the kid crate washed up and ready to be set up, it's outside drying right now. Supposed to be 75 degrees today, so it's a nice day to kid!  Night temps are calling for 48, not too bad either. 
Can't wait to see those doe kids! :greengrin: Watch her have twin bucks again :mecry: :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ummm... So do kids need a heat lamp or can they keep warm with each other's body heat?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If they are outside they need a lamp at night, but if there is a bunch of them and they have an enclosed shelter with no drafts and a lot of bedding they will keep each other warm. 
But these kids will be inside at night for a while.


----------



## Lstein

like this? Lol. My babies from last year


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep


----------



## Scottyhorse

Lacie! I have a question for you on the bottle baby. 

His runs did not stop, seemed to be getting worse, still yellow and nasty. So we took him off milk yesterday morning, and started giving him bounce back, probios, and pepto. He was super lethargic and just didn't look good at all. Today he is like a different goat. It is crazy. He's noisy and playful and strong and is putting weight back on already. He still has the runs it seems but they are green/brown now... I'm wondering if we should keep him off the formula for a while longer, and stick with the bounce back/pepto/probios for another day or two. He has free choice hay and grain but it not really interested in them. He also has a bit of a sneeze and runny eye/nose, but has had that since we got him and seems to kind of come and go. He is still living inside, but we take him outside to the other houses lawn away from where any goats go so he can play. Which now he will actually do....


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh, and Annie is due tomorrow


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sounds like the formula just isn't agreeing with him. Can you try the cow milk, buttermilk, and evap milk recipe?


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Why do you ask? Do you want a Nubian?? :lol:


Noooooo...just curious, lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

I think we could. What is the recipe? 

My mom was doing some reading yesterday, and she thinks he has Cryptosporidiosis, however it seems that almost always kills them, and he seems to be recovering..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

1 gallon whole milk, 1 can of evap milk (NOT filled evap, that is soy), and 1 cup of cultured buttermilk. Pour off enough milk from the gallon to add the evap and buttermilk. 
It might also be beneficial to add a gulg of plain kefir or yogurt for extra probiotics.


----------



## Scottyhorse

What is cultured buttermilk?
And you think the milk replacer just wasn't agreeing with him? Nothing else?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's usually at the grocery store, but if nothing else, just use regular whole fat buttermilk. The cultured just helps more with digestion. 
Yes, I don't think he has disease or anything like that. Sometimes formula just doesn't agree with them, just like human babies. Sometimes it's hard for them to digest and upsets the stomach.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I agree with Lacie... Sounds like the replacer.
If I can't use my does milk, i buy whole cows milk and use that...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She's getting closer! Ligs are gone, starting discharge :stars:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Annie's ligs are totally gone, her udder has gotten huge, but it's not strutted yet. Can still pinch some skin. However she hates any contact of any kind, and is laying down all the time. 

I'll let my mom know about that when she and my dad get home. He is ravenous right now. Just gave him some water and elextrolytes in his bottle, chugged it. And stuffed some hay in his mouth, which he wasn't happy about :lol:

In other (sad) news, I bought 5 really nice female bettas for breeding, out of Thai import bettas, for some reason the post office didn't deliver them today and they were all dead


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, how long do they need a heat lamp? Till what age? Cuz I don't have electricity out where the kids will be.. So I will have to keep them somewhere else till they are old enough to be without having the lamp... They have a small play house that is close to draft free but not completely, and will also have some dog houses, the plastic igloo ones. They seem to always be a hit with kids


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry I'm on and off.. I'm at work...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Such an awesome day today, sun is out, and over the weekend it warmed up and it's now in the mid/upper 40s! In October this would be winter coat weather, but I was outside in shorts yesterday!!!!! Agh I'm so ready for spring like this every day!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

So, should we keep him on the electrolytes and stuff until the scours stop, or should we put him on the whole milk/buttermilk/evaped milk right now? He hasn't pooped a whole lot today, but what he has pooped is loose, and dark green. He seems like he's starving, I've never seen him this hungry before. If we need to keep him on the bounce back, how much should we be giving him and how often? I've been giving him like 1/2 cup every 3-4 hours.... With some water in between.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mr. YouKnowWho was just over  he stayed and visited for maybe like 20min or so  he fixed my heated bucket for me that the girls broke lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Until the night time temps are 50+, Dee.

Sydney, I'd start to reintroduce milk tonight. Use the milk/evap/buttermilk mix.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Mr. YouKnowWho was just over  he stayed and visited for maybe like 20min or so  he fixed my heated bucket for me that the girls broke lol!


That's good... Ours melted itself!! Part of Flynn's problem was that he was dehydrated because it melted a hole in the side and was leaking out! Crazy!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Until the night time temps are 50+, Dee.
> 
> Sydney, I'd start to reintroduce milk tonight. Use the milk/evap/buttermilk mix.


Okay that sounds good


----------



## Scottyhorse

I need to think of a name for the little guy... :chin:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Until the night time temps are 50+, Dee.
> 
> Sydney, I'd start to reintroduce milk tonight. Use the milk/evap/buttermilk mix.


Thanx! I might just put them in the barn where my dad keeps his old motorcycles lol! But that's good to know in case I can't keep them in there


----------



## nigies4ever

So beyond ready to sell my wether


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sarah that is so weird!! Lol!
Mine broke the plug so he came over and showed me how to change it


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why don't you want your wether anymore? Is he for food?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want to see a pic of him!


----------



## nigies4ever

Just frustrated with him right now...nah, I wouldn't sell him for food, probably as a pet. He's just started acting kinda bucky, and hard as I try, he will not stay on a stand. He broke the head piece on mine today, and then accidentally got a chunk cut out of his hoof (which got packed and Blu-Koted). 

I just have a limited amount of space, and I originally had him to "control" hormones on my does..but he's not a show animal, so I'm contemplating whether or not I should keep him.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I had a really hard time parting with my non show animals.. But I did end up keeping one wether, my first lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh my goodness, I can already have the buckling brace!  :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Speaking of the buckling, Lacie... He just chugged 6 oz of the new milk mixture in about 30 seconds flat. :lol: I am going to keep him on 6 oz today, then tomorrow go up to 8 oz.


----------



## ariella42

Still. No. Fence. We've been working on this forever it seems like. I wish my cousin had just stayed to help for more than an hour on one day. I think if we'd had an extra set of hands (preferably stronger than mine), we'd have gotten the gate up today. Unfortunately, we also still have to pack since we're moving on Saturday.


----------



## ariella42

Even though we're getting into show-quality full-sized goats, we've decided we're definitely keeping our first two bottle babies for the foreseeable future and probably our mini Nubian doe too. They're just too sweet and we've grown very attached. I think it's going to be hard to sell others down the line, but these were our first and we got them as pets as much as livestock.


----------



## margaret

ariella42 said:


> Even though we're getting into show-quality full-sized goats, we've decided we're definitely keeping our first two bottle babies for the foreseeable future and probably our mini Nubian doe too. They're just too sweet and we've grown very attached. I think it's going to be hard to sell others down the line, but these were our first and we got them as pets as much as livestock.


Are you going to show your goats? Will you be at the NC State Fair?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just went in and checked her.... I think she has ring womb  she isn't dilated at all


----------



## margaret

The kids are doing much better! Sunflower's milk is no longer grey, but a normal color now!
Merry Oaks Twist & Shout Tansy's single doeling


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So cute!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I just went in and checked her.... I think she has ring womb  she isn't dilated at all


What is a ring womb?


----------



## ariella42

margaret said:


> Are you going to show your goats? Will you be at the NC State Fair?


I am going to show them. I'm not sure about the NC State Fair yet, but I'll be at the Mountain State Fair and probably a few others. I just have to figure out my work schedule during show season.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It seems like my kidding schedule isn't planned very well around show season...


----------



## NubianFan

Ring Womb???? Lucie... youse gots some 'splainin' ta do....


----------



## ariella42

Oh no, Lacie. I hope she's fine.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I just went in and checked her.... I think she has ring womb  she isn't dilated at all


Oh no  I hope it's not ring womb  Are you sure it really is ring womb, or is she just not ready yet? I hope that's the case. :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

Uuummmmm...... why do I get the feeling that Ring Womb is like Snipe hunting and cow tipping?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm certainly lost...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think Lacie is elbow deep in Moon right now and can't reply to help us out..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ringwomb

Introduction/Causative Agent: Ringwomb is a situation where the cervix fails to dilate normally during the birthing process. It is much more common in sheep than it is in goats. This problem is considered to be a genetic defect, and all animals that experience this problem should be culled. Sometimes a ringwomb situation can occur if a fetus fails to enter the birth canal and stimulate the cervix to dilate.

Diagnosis: This problem is often suspected when a ewe is in obvious labor, but no progress is made. A diagnosis is made by inserting a lubricated, sterile, gloved hand, when possible, into the vagina and finding a tight ring of cervical tissue that has failed to dilate.

Doesn't sound fun..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She's probably put their manually dilating her... :\


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Correct, not dilating at all. Manually working the cervix, there's a kid right on the other side, but she's not opening. She's not looking to hot either.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Shove your hand in there!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, I've had my hand up her for an hour. ...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Keep us updated Lacie!...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok so I have never had kids or had to do this with an animal... But can't you slowly stretch the cervix open with your fingers??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

This will end in one of two ways unfortunately. .. she either dilates and can have them, our we lose her trying to save them. 
After hysterically crying on the phone with Kristi we agreed that's all I can do. I don't have the money for a c section.


----------



## Scottyhorse

No, with true ringwomb, the only way to get this kids out is by c-section.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Try to manually stimulate the cervix to dilate. This can sometimes be accomplished by inserting ones fingers into the animal’s cervix. Always use a sterile, gloved hand and plenty of lubrication. Then insert more and more of the hand and fist. It can also help to pull one or both of the feet of the lamb/kid into the cervix. This can be tried for the first 45 minutes, while a veterinarian is on his/her way. If no progress is made, then options #2 and 3 must be considered. When recommended by a veterinarian or when experience dictates, oxytocin is sometimes given to help the ewe/doe have good uterine contractions that can help dilate the cervix. Extreme care should be exercised when using oxytocin; because of the added strength it gives to the contractions, tearing and rupture of the uterus and undilated cervix can result.
Ideally, a Cesarean section is the best and safest procedure for the lamb/kid and mother. This should be done early in the progression of the problem, when the lambs/kids are still alive and have the best chance for survival.
A third option is to cut part of the thick band that restricts the cervix. This is normally done at either the 12 o’clock or 6 o’clock position with the ewe/doe standing. To do this, snip the tight band at the dorsal midline (top, middle) area of cervix, or rupture it manually with a finger (this can be difficult). Only rupture enough so that the cervix relaxes and expands enough to give birth. In some cases, a large portion of the band may need to be cut. The ewe/doe will bleed and is very susceptible to infection and other problems. In many cases, it is best to euthanize the ewe/doe after this procedure. If the ewe/doe can be humanely kept alive, treatment with antibiotics and tetanus boosters or antitoxin (in animals that have not been vaccinated) is a must. This procedure should be reserved as a "last ditch effort" to save any viable lambs/kids.

Got any oxytocin?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hasn't she had kids with no problems before? That article said it was a genetic problem?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Lacie, I'm so sorry.  :hug: :hug: :hug: If only it weren't so urgent, I would put up a thing so we could all pitch in for the cost of a c-section. I'm crying right now with you.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's what I'm doing. When I started an hour ago I doubt a needle would have fit through her cervix 
And now, an hour later of having my hand up her trying to force the cervix open, I barely can get one finger through the rings 
My hand is still working the cervix. In laying behind her on my phone


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oxytocin will make it worse. This will have been her 4 th kIdding.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:sigh: poor girl! I'm praying for you! You have made some progress... Baby goats aren't too much bigger than a finger right..... Sheesh your hand must me tired..


----------



## NubianFan

That is AWFUL. I will pray by some miracle her cervix relaxes and those babies get outta there alive and well and mama holds on too.


----------



## glndg

There's one guy in here who starts with some kind of calcium therapy.
http://www.researchgate.net/post/Wh..._for_treatment_of_Ringwomb_in_sheep_and_goats

How much would a cs run? Where would it be done? Sydney, maybe it's not too late to pull some funds together. I'd put in something.....


----------



## Scottyhorse

Keep going Lacie, I wish I was there to help and give your hand a break. Gosh you poor girls. Does she seem to be in distress?


----------



## ariella42

Aww Lacie, I'm so sorry. Fingers crossed and prayers sent for you both! :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo

Lacie I'm sooo sorry . (( hugs))
I don't know anything about this but would Banamine help her relax ?


----------



## nigies4ever

Prayers for you and Moon, Lacie.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks guys. She's not looking to sparky, she's in pain I know. She isnt dilating any on her own, I just checked her and she hasn't made any progress since I took my hand out.
Not looking good. The only place that would do a c section is auburn animal hospital and I don't know if they're open or closed. I know they charge at least $500, more after hours, and if it's emetgency. An hour from here too. 
I don't see her making it through this.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh no Lacie :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## glndg

Did you see my pm? Do you think she might make it if you get her to the place that does c sections?

See below -- long shot, but do you have calcium? 

Sending prayers.



Jan 2, 2015

Atle Domke · Animalia Meat and Poultry Research Centre
From practical experience, PG has no effect on ringwomb on ewes and dexamethasone is clearly preferred to try. However, the dexamethasone-effect is also very variable, often with no effect. When ringwomb is present, we often give dexamethasone and start to carefully manipulate the ringwomb/cervix manually (hand/fingers). If no response or progress, CS is the last (and often the best) option for all participants, not mentioning the animal welfare point...

The costs by CS is the main aversion for the farmers, however the costs loosing a ewe and one or more lambs are higher.

Jan 2, 2015

Mohammed Ahmed Elmetwally · Cornell University
PG only not effective to deal with Ring womb because if it does not cause rupture it may leads to inertia. 

I personally prefer to begin with calcium therapy in saline dripping then after you my use estradiol I/M by dose of 25 - 35 mg. If it does not response CS is the only way otherwise slaughter the case, if the owner does not accepted.


----------



## Ranger1

Lacie, I don't mean to be callous, but if she isn't going to live anyway, would you be able to put her down yourself and perform your own "C-section" on her and maybe get live kids out of the ordeal? 

I'm so sorry you are going through this... Facing this is always my kidding season nightmare.... :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wish I had the calcium but my box with all that won't be here until thursday. 
Saw the pm, just replied. Fair oaks is about an hour ans a half or so from here too. But I wouldn't fee right having anyone pay for it...


----------



## glndg

What about Loomis Basin? There are several locations I think. The equine one says it does camelids too. It's in Penryn 916 -652-7645

Another number is 916-652-5816.

Maybe they could refer you to someone if nothing else.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ranger1 said:


> Lacie, I don't mean to be callous, but if she isn't going to live anyway, would you be able to put her down yourself and perform your own "C-section" on her and maybe get live kids out of the ordeal?
> 
> I'm so sorry you are going through this... Facing this is always my kidding season nightmare.... :hug:


I'm going to go back in and try to get her open throughout the night. If that doesn't work then I'll be doing a last resort c-section.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I know if anyone can do this its you Lacie.. I'm not giving up hope yet


----------



## glndg

Lacie, good luck. Maybe there is some clinic open that would sell you some calcium.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And Vicki, you're so kind. The world needs more people like you and every one else on here.
I know I've offered my two cents of advice on here many times, but none of it could possibly amount to you guys paying for a c-section. I just can't let you guys do that. I love Moon to death and all I want is for her to be able to have her babies and still be here, but everything happens for a reason right? I just can't see that reason right now, but one day I will see it.
I personally don't think she'd survive being put under for a cs either, with the pain and shock she's probably in right now.


----------



## glndg

Sending more prayers.


----------



## goathiker

Lacie, have you rubbed lute on her cervix?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, how much does it even help? I still can't even get one finger past her cervix.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Also, I'm out of gloves now.


----------



## glndg

​You could improvise gloves. Get a Baggie/ ziplock if you have that, or plastic wrap....


----------



## goathiker

It can help, gloves aren't that important, the womb is dirty anyway that's why it cleans it's self. Get the lute rubbed onto the cervix and then mimic a baby nose pushing against it. Rub rub rub push again with cone fingers. You can go up to 2 1/2 ccs. of Lute over a few tries.


----------



## CritterCarnival

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Also, I'm out of gloves now.


Scrub really well and worry about treating any infections later, gotta get her through this first! Hang in there girl, you can do this! :hug:

I'm in for donations for a CS if needed, you got paypal??...:grouphug:


----------



## glndg

I think the gloves are to keep the lute off of Lacie's skin.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I can try it. She has a kid up again the cervix on the other side, I'm afraid she's going to rupture since she pushes everytime I try to dilate her. 
She has already had 3cc lute deep IM per Kristi. 
She's rather unresponsive to everything as well.


----------



## goathiker

glndg said:


> I think the gloves are to keep the lute off of Lacie's skin.


The lute won't hurt Lacie unless she's pregnant, just may start her moon time early.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She's laying halfway upright, neck extended forward, but starting a few hours ago she's been sounding raspy in her breathing. She just yelled a second ago and sounded gurgly.... is that from rumen fluid entering the lungs? She's been bloating today too. Million and one problems I swear.


----------



## goathiker

Oh my, check her heart beat for slogginess. If her heart is filling with fluid you need to pull the kids now. Cut her throat and get the kids out within 4 minutes.


----------



## goathiker

Sorry guys...I know that sounds terrible :blue:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

If she's not going to make it no matter what, you need to do what you need to do.. We all understand.. 

Why would her heart fill with fluid Jill?


----------



## goathiker

It happens whenever a being is dying. It's the final stage.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

If she is suffering it is better to put her out then let her suffer.. But Lacie, you are the only one that can see her so you are the only one that knows if it is to that point.


----------



## glndg

I'm going now, but you and Moon and kids are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Vicki, keep praying, it's not over till it's over!


----------



## goathiker

I'll keep checking for a while...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Lacie I'm still praying for you, we all are still. Stay strong though this. Even if Moon is not going to be here for much longer, she needs your support and comfort more than anything. Even if you lose her, hopefully you will have some beautiful kids in her place, you will have a piece of her still here, even though nothing will replace her I know. Just remember this, if worse comes to worst, I'm sure she would have understood why you did what you did and he thankful for it. I know you will make the right choice, no matter what and how hard it is. We will all back you 100% and be here for you. :hug:


----------



## nigies4ever

Keeping you/Moon in my thoughts tonight.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Has anyone heard from Lacie??


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh my goodness, :hug: I had no idea this was happening... Hope everything turned out okay...


----------



## ksalvagno

Oh no Lacie. I hope you are able to get the kids. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Trickyroo

Anyone heard from Lacie ?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No... She is probably really tired... I can't even imagine what she went through last night..


----------



## Trickyroo

I know , i just can't believe it  I just can't…...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wish I was a vet...


----------



## Trickyroo

I do too


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I just need like 100 grand and 6-8 years of vet school :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

Yeah I know. 
I'd be close to sixty years old bybthe time I graduated , lol.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Sigh. I've been checking back all nite. And praying for them both. Heart rending.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hopefully everything is ok and she's just tired and resting...


----------



## nigies4ever

Just saw Lacie's post on her Waiting Thread..she had to put Moon down.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sydney, your post has me crying my eyes out :mecry: :mecry: :mecry: :hug: 
I put Moon down this morning and cut the kids out. She had buck doe twins. The doe was the one in the canal, she was dead, tried to get her going but she was gone. She was a flashy cou blanc like momma 
The buck is hanging in there, he had a lot of fluid in his lungs, took 5 minutes or so to get him breathing. 
I can't believe I had to do that to her, my poor Moonie


----------



## Ranger1

I am so sorry.....:hug: :blue:
Here's to hoping the little buck makes it.....


----------



## ariella42

Oh, Lacie, I'm getting teary just thinking about what you both must have gone through. I'm so sorry you lost her and the doeling. I hope the buck pulls through :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh Lacie, now you have me crying :hug: You made the right decision. She's not hurting anymore, and you have a kid. I can't even fathom what you are feeling right now... Hang in there girl. :hug: :hug:


----------



## Goatlover14

I'm so sorry you went through that, but you were brave and had to do what you did to give the babies a chance. Praying the buck makes it through. :hug:
I've followed this thread for a bit and decided to chime in this time. 
My thoughts are with you. <3


----------



## CritterCarnival

OK, this is gonna sound like a horrific question, but considering the outcome of this incident, it could be something to think of in the future...:shrug:

Could it have been possible to cut her cervix to open a passage...kind of like an internal episiotomy?? I understand it would have probably caused her to bleed out, but maybe could have saved both babies?

This just really SUCKS so badly, I'm so sorry you lost them, you worked so hard for so long...:tears::tears: Rest in peace Moonie and baby girl.


----------



## Emzi00

I'm so sorry Lacie. :hug:


----------



## NubianFan

That SUCKS. So sorry Lacie. Moon was a beautiful doe.


----------



## ksalvagno

I am so sorry Lacie. How awful. I hope the little guy makes it.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Lacie, I'm so sorry... :hug:


----------



## glndg

Lacie, I'm so very sorry that moon and the doeling didn't make it. Hope the buckling does well.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So sorry Lacie  :hug: hope the buckling pulls through


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

I'm so sorry that you lost your Moon and the little doe. Prayers for the little boy️


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks everyone, he's still hanging on. Pics on the last page 
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/little-bits-n-pieces-reservation-list-175532-new


----------



## nigies4ever

Aww, he's a cutie pie. He's gonna need a legendary name..


----------



## Trickyroo

Legend sounds about right. 
Moons Legend.


----------



## nigies4ever

Yes! That's a good one.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:sigh: my goats are all itchy...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Temper wobbles now..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm all alone I guess I'll just post more pix of my goats! Lol!


----------



## goathiker

sure you're alone


----------



## nigies4ever

I'm jealous of your property, Dee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How am I supposed to know your here if your not talking??

Haley, the field with the horse in the back ground isn't part of our property but you can come play with my goats if Ya want! It looks nice from afar but it's mostly foxtails and mallow :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Haley, do you have any kid deposits yet?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think I'm going to take a long nap when I get off work today..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I woke up this morning wondering what the strange noise outside was... At first it sounded like running water, then I heard some tapping? I knew I had turned the goats water off...

It was rain!! Such a foreign sound here! Rain running through the gutter! Yay!


----------



## nigies4ever

goathiker said:


> Haley, do you have any kid deposits yet?


Nope...we're retaining some kids, but other than that nope.


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> How am I supposed to know your here if your not talking??
> 
> Haley, the field with the horse in the back ground isn't part of our property but you can come play with my goats if Ya want! It looks nice from afar but it's mostly foxtails and mallow :lol:


Our goat pen is surrounded by redwoods, lol. I so wish we had a pasture for them to be in.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Annie sure is testing my patience! She was due yesterday. Not really acting like she was going to do anything. Udder still had room to fill, eating, yelling at me, being obnoxious to Ellie, etc. Then she laid down in a hole she's been digging and starting having some mild contractions. After about 10 mins of those, she started yawning, then got up, waddled over, and poked me with her horn. Then went back to eating. :roll:

Today her udder is just about strutted, but that's it.... It's day 151, aka about time!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, she's really stringing you along :lol:

How's the bottle baby? What's his name?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yes she is! For a FF she knows the doe code all to well! Beginning to get angry at her! :lol:

The bottle baby is doing a lot better! We almost lost him we think... He was getting very lethargic and just not looking good at all, so like I told you we took him off the milk replacer and put him on the BounceBack, Pepto, and Probios. Then we put him on the new milk mix two (I think) night ago, and he's like a different goat! He's playful and loud, and up to 8 lbs  He is 11 or 12 days old now. He weighed 5 pounds when I got him, so I think 8 lbs is good considering all the diarrhea he had. However, he has had a rainbow of poop by now... He had the yellow diarrhea like I said, then after we put him on the bounce back it was like neon green/blue? It was thickening up to logs then. This morning he had a yellow log, so I think that's more normal? Anyways, he's doing tons better. Thanks for the suggestion on changing the milk. 

He doesn't have a name yet, I haven't been able to think of anything. He needs something cool since he'll be a market wether... I was kind of thinking "Jester", but I'm not sure. I'll take suggestions :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Glad to hear it! Moons buck is on the same formula, and he's doing well on it. Yes yellow is normal. 

I've been trying to think of names for him, but everyone is calling him Fenris :lol: So no input for your little guy :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Aw, Fenris is a cute name :lol: I am coming up with names for Ellies kids (she is hopefully due in April) and none for Annie's yet.... They'll be registered as 50% so I guess I have to come up with something :lol: I came up with Lost inthe Paradox for a kid out of Ellie (her registered name is Lost and Found) but I'm not sure if I should do that for this years kid, or next years when I breed her to a Capriole buck.... :chin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'd do it for whatever kid you wanted to keep from whichever breeding. Save the best names for the ones you keep :lol: 
Biagia's doeling will be named Roxanne, so really, just go with whatever :slapfloor:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well I will be keeping a doe kid from next years breeding for sure. Probably will sell these kids for money, but I'll probably keep a buckling for a wether (if she has any bucklings).


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well Annie is back to grunting in her hole...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Good luck!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Eh, I don't think it's going to be any time soon :lol:

On another note, my english teacher loved the poem I wrote


----------



## margaret

You had to write a poem? Yuck.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Congrats! I would ask what it was, but I think you know how I feel about poems and my non-understanding of them :lol: I can't figure them out to save my life :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol: I didn't have to write a poem, but it was for a free write assignment, so I wrote one. I write poems all the time  

Bah, Annie is up at the fence trying to look at me through the window.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Aww, the bottle baby is talking in his sleep.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Right now, he is getting 8oz every 4 hours. He's about 8lbs. Should I be giving him more? He sucks it down in like 40 seconds (I've timed him) and it doesn't seem to keep him full for the 4 hours.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Is that every 4hrs round the clock, or do you stop at 10-12pm/am and start again in the morning around 6-7? He probably could stand to be fed more. 
For example, Screamy fit in a 20oz cup when she was born, she was drinking 8oz bottles by 5 days old, after being tube fed for the first 2.5 days for her (she bounced back quicker than the boys, took them a full 3 days on tubes.)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The key is to have them hungry at the end of the 4hrs, but not too hungry. They should be content after they finish the bottle. If he acts like he's still hungry, give a little more.

Or you can humor the stupid 10% thing, and you should be put in jail! He only needs 12.8oz a day!  how dare you over feed him! Animal cruelty! :lol: :ROFL: And break that into _at least_ 4 feeding, so 3.2oz per feeding if you feed 4x a day, but lets go for 6x a day and feed him 2.1oz.... sooooo, let me know if he's still alive by the end of the week with that :lol:
But then again, Moons buck should only be getting 12.2oz a day, and he's already had about 17oz.... :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yeah, his first feeding is at 7 and the last one at 12. No way I am waking up every 4 hours for him. :lol: I was just going by a chart I found online, well a few, lol. It didn't seem like near enough for them :chin: Since he was a triplet, his birthweight was only 5 pounds, he needs to catch up :lol: How much would you suggest feeding him? 10oz? 12oz? So if you're going by weight, what calculations do you use?


----------



## Scottyhorse

I was also giving him 8oz just so his tummy could catch up, but now he seems better, I think he needs more for sure :ROFL: He's an annoying little beast.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I actually go more by age and what seems right for each kid. Like generally by 2 weeks, mine are getting 18-24oz per bottle, usually more than less :lol:
And by 10 weeks old, they are perfectly capable of sucking down a half gallon in a minute or two  The goal is to feed them enough that their growth mimics that of a dam raised kid. Which averages 0.8lbs of gain a day


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But up it to 10oz and see how he is, if he can handle it, then up it a little more. I gradually up mine each day. I don't feed say 12oz per feeding for a week and say, oh, you're 2 weeks old now, here's 24oz :lol: Be subtle, use finesse :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

:ROFL: :slapfloor: Okay, I'll give him 10 oz this feeding then 12 oz the next. Then tomorrow, up it some more?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Bottle feeding is weird...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Do 10oz each bottle for a day or two and see how he handles it, because the extra 2oz adds up. So if he gets fed 5x a day, right? Then that's an extra 10oz in his system that he didn't have. 
So if he handles that well by tomorrow night, then up it again by an ounce or two, then wait and see, and keep going.


----------



## goathiker

Are you helping her over feed her bottle kid??? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Shhh! Don't tell Cathy :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And don't forget his teaspoon of grain, and pinch of hay, but above all else, DO NOT feed more than 10% :lol:
Screamy would have died, I'm sure, nothing can survive on an ounce a day. That is how much I tubed her when she was born :lol:


----------



## goathiker

The whole thing doesn't make sense to me. Any average milker is giving her kids at least half a gallon a day.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The whole thing doesn't make sense to me either. I've never even heard of the 10% thing until her. I was really upset following a pygmy kid thread, the kid was 2lbs and by the 10% rule, it was getting fed 5-6cc's at a time, then later died....


----------



## Scottyhorse

I just gave him 12 oz, only cause he was cute and I'd tired and not as stubborn. :lol: But I'll stick with 10z till tomorrow night or so 

He's got free choice hay and grain, but doesn't seem too interested in it so far. He's definitely much more content with this larger feeding now  

And yeah, that's why I asked here, cause I knew Cathy would chime in if I made my own thread... :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> The whole thing doesn't make sense to me either. I've never even heard of the 10% thing until her. I was really upset following a pygmy kid thread, the kid was 2lbs and by the 10% rule, it was getting fed 5-6cc's at a time, then later died....


That was really horrible.  How do her bottle kids live?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh NO! You've given him the entire days ration in one feeding :shock: And free choice food, I'm gonna be sick!  :ROFL:

See, more food is the answer to the worlds problems :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scottyhorse said:


> That was really horrible.  How do her bottle kids live?


Not well as you can see from the pictures. They're 1/4 of the size of the dam raised kids, and even then she separates the dam raised kids from them for 12hrs a night.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Poor things


----------



## goathiker

I'm getting set up to pull Guinen's big buckling at 8 weeks old. His sisters aren't keeping up with him well. He's creep feeding really well though so I think it will be alright. That way the doelings can get some better growth.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh NO! You've given him the entire days ration in one feeding :shock: And free choice food, I'm gonna be sick!  :ROFL:


Oh no, what am I gunna do?? :roll:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Are they almost 8 weeks now? Gosh time goes by fast!


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, they are 6 weeks tomorrow. 

Pandora has been getting really close looking too, now I'm not sure I want her to kid this month. Next month might be better luck.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> I'm getting set up to pull Guinen's big buckling at 8 weeks old. His sisters aren't keeping up with him well. He's creep feeding really well though so I think it will be alright. That way the doelings can get some better growth.


Wow, how much does he weigh?


----------



## goathiker

He's about 30 lbs. I should take some new pictures.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya pictures I want pictures! It's nap time! I feel old! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yeah he's big!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, he's a little piglet! But at least he is growing 

Yeah... next month might be better luck, lets hope.


----------



## Scottyhorse

The bottle baby is now living outside... *sniffle* I liked having him inside! :lol: At least he gets to come in at night, though


----------



## goathiker

Need help over here http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f218/goat-labor-very-anxious-176631/


----------



## nigies4ever

So even though Athena is still months away from kidding..when do you guys usually start milking? I plan to bottle feed any kids less or more than twins.. She's a FF and her dam was producing 2 gallons as an FF..


----------



## NubianFan

Woke up this morning , to Dru with an already dry single doeling. Brown with fancy window dressing on her face and legs, Frosted ears and nose, AND MOONSPOTS.... I am SMITTEN!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want pix Leslie!

Temper has been flagging like crazy since yesterday.. Strange?

Jill I'll go check out that thread but if you can't help what can I do?


----------



## nigies4ever

I'm pretty sure they got things mostly figured out..not sure though


----------



## ksalvagno

Congrats Leslie! You have to post pictures!


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, she knows what to do now.


----------



## NubianFan

I will see what I can do. I still don't have a computer only my phone which is why I am not on much anymore. I can barely get this site to load on my phone most of the time. This baby is 62.5% Nubian 12.5% Saanen and 25% Nigerian Dwarf.


----------



## nigies4ever

Anyone coming to the Mid State Dairy Goat Show in May?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh I bet that's a cute baby!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I might go, depending on when Kat decides to have her kids lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She is due mid May and I don't remember the date of the show.. But I would really like to go... Is that the one that is for bucks and does?


----------



## nigies4ever

Are you gonna bring Obsidian?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I hope so! Maybe Temper too!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's the one in paso Robles right?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It will be the first show for both of them...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Mid state is May 2nd in Paso Robles.


----------



## nigies4ever

I'm super excited to see how he does..he's a handsome guy!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

R u going Lacie?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Congrats on the doe kids Leslie! I bet she's pretty!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh the 2nd! I will most likely be able to go then! Yay! :stars: it will be my first show too lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx Haley! I think he's pretty handsome too! Are you brining both of your girls?


----------



## nigies4ever

Daffodil no because she'll be a two year old that hasn't freshened yet..Athena possibly but unlikely cause she'll be super pregnant. :/ But others in my 4H are going and bringing goats, so I'll be there.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope too far for me. Might not even go to any this year. Coup isn't picking up weight real fast and has the lopsided issue from last year, Babette is a PITA to lead anywhere because she's a power walker and a skitz since she was attacked as a yearling kid, Fancy I may or may not show, and if they have any kids, they'd still be on milk and if they go grand, I'd have to go back the next day too.
So if I go to any, it might be the sept show close-ish to me.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What happens if they get grand? Why do you have to come back the next day?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So if I go to one, it'd probably be the sept. one, get their dry leg, take them back in July next year and get their milking leg, and take them again in sept that year to finish them as late yearlings. That's how I usually do it :lol: Get that out of the way before they're 2 :lol:

If they get grand, I'd have to go back the next day for the champion challenge ring, since I don't keep them at shows.


----------



## nigies4ever

Yeah what's with the going back the next day? I've never heard of that before...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I always have too much going on here to stay at a show for 2+ days. I like one day shows. With a 2+ day show, I'd have to bring them the first day, show them, if they go grand I'd have to come back the 2nd day for the champion challenge. And with all the shows being 2+ hours from me, that's a pain.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I guess I have to find out if I have a trailer to borrow before I say I'm going :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's such a pain, the last handful of these I have are from the 90's :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So Pretty ! I want some!!


----------



## nigies4ever

It's not everyone's cup of tea, but big crates in the bed/trunk of a car work. :lol: 

Although you probably don't want a buck in your car, lol.


----------



## nigies4ever

Lacie, that's impressive :hi5:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I had 2 trashbag fulls, I think one of them got thrown away, and the other I had the intention of making into a quilt, but yeah.... :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I think mine are in the storage unit somewhere :shrug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So the little buck is doing good. He's eaten about 24oz so far, he seems to have to pee at least 4 times after his bottle :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol sounds like your starving him Lacie! :shock: :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah after close to 20 years, you don't know where the heck they go, maybe I don't have them, maybe it was one of the it's of no use to me kind of things when I moved :chin: I don't know, they don't have a use anyway, and they just take up space :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I like the quilt idea!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Starving him? :lol: He eats as much as he can swill, but he's still a bit behind in the sucking department. Classic case of stupid sucker :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I like the quilt idea!


Yeah, everyone talked me out of it, they'd said it'd be a super scratchy quilt :lol: Probably right :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh, sorry did I forget to post my * sarcastic face* :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yeah, everyone talked me out of it, they'd said it'd be a super scratchy quilt :lol: Probably right :lol:


It wouldn't really be a quilt for sleeping with.. Just decoration


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Eh, I already have as much decoration as I want ruined :lol: I'm down to one Tiffany Lamp, but I was the one that broke the last one :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

There are teeth marks in almost all my ribbons :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:lol: oh I'm so excited! I just reserved the trailer for that weekend and got a ride!


----------



## nigies4ever

Woo-hoo! That means I get to meet your girls/Obsidian


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I probably won't bring Galaxy.. I really want to but I think Kat will have a mis carriage if I leave her alone... They freak out if I just take one of them out... Unless I can get Eddie to like her but I would be scared of that with her that far along because he has horns... 

But I will see what I can do, maybe I will bring Galaxy and Temper.. Kat for sure is staying home


----------



## nigies4ever

When's Kat due?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Mid May.. I forgot exact date.. It's written in my book. I think it's either 16th or 18th


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Although she was with the buck for 3 days so who knows what she's gonna do..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do I need to send paperwork in? They probably don't have that all set up yet huh?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haley are you on their Facebook? You are going to have to teach me how to show! :lol: they will be separated by age right? So I will be able to show Galaxy as a dry yearling and Temper ad a 3 yo without cleaning myself?


----------



## nigies4ever

Yep, they do...

http://www.midstatedairygoatshow.com/15Flyerpure2015.pdf


----------



## nigies4ever

There's also their website or both of their FB pages..plus the California Dairy Goat Shows FB page posted some info on it.


----------



## goathiker

You'll want to start milking Temper 3 times a day soon to get her production up for the show.


----------



## nigies4ever

Yep I agree with Jill...and yes they'll be separated by age. 

Lol, yeah I've been keeping an eye on their FB. If you need show/show grooming/show attire tips, etc...I'm willing to help and I'm sure others are too. Do you plan on doing showmanship, too?


----------



## nigies4ever

However, they'll actually be in separate shows..Galaxy will be in the "Junior Doe" show since she's a Dry Yearling, and Temper will be in the Senior Doe show. They're at different times, though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Showmanship?? Is that judging me instead of the goat? Probably not if that's the case... I can't milk three times a day because I'm at work all day.. I could milk three times a day on Wednesday and Friday- sun... Would that help?

When should I start milking her? Her udder never shrank completely from last season.. Not sure if y'all saw the pic yesterday?


----------



## nigies4ever

And then the buck show happens after that! :lol: You're gonna have to be ringside most of the day.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I know you saw it Haley cuz you wanted my pasture  but what do you think Jill? Why didn't she dry all the way? Is this normal?


----------



## nigies4ever

Never mind..showmanship is a youth only type thing I just realized. Also, how many weeks fresh is Temper?


----------



## goathiker

I would put some Tomorrow in her udder but, Dee there's no point to showing a dry doe except for practice. Sorry


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's ok, I need practice.. You ink Temper needs tomorrow?? Temper is due April 16th


----------



## nigies4ever

So in other words she'll have freshened by show time? That means showing babies, too


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Two week old babies at a show?? Idk if I can deal with all that :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Yes, Tomorrow never hurts and you know Kat had Staff that the Tomorrow worked on.


----------



## nigies4ever

Haha, that would be a handful..anyway, the reason I ask about the freshening thing is because, looking at the registration form, all does over 1 y/o need to be in milk to be shown..


----------



## nigies4ever

But if Kat is due in 5 weeks or so should she still Tomorrow the udder??


----------



## goathiker

Yes, it's fine. The Tomorrow will be gone in 30 days and actually won't hurt kids anyway


----------



## nigies4ever

Ok, good to know.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya Kat will still be preg so she will be staying home... I think the soonest I can do tomorrow will be Friday but I can try to do it tomorrow


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So Jill, with tomorrow do I strip everything out of her udder before infusing it?


----------



## nigies4ever

Whoops, I meant Temper


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, it's a good idea to strip them out.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. I see people say "smh" all the time... Can someone tell me what that means?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Yeah, it's a good idea to strip them out.


Ok, thanx Jill, I will do that a sap, either tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## nigies4ever

Shaking my head


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haley, idk how to save that file you sent from the mid state show..


----------



## nigies4ever

Not sure either..it's on their website. Maybe just print it?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't have a printer, but I just went to the site and saved the link, thanx!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I suppose should go to bed now since I have been waking up late..


----------



## Scottyhorse

Annie is still getting nowhere. He udder is strutted, but has been for pretty much the whole day. Just went out to check on her. Her pooch looks like it might be a little swollen, but that's it. No discharge or anything else. In 20 minutes she'll be on day 152... Ugh!!! I'm trying to decide if I should forgo a good nights sleep and check on her every couple hours or not... Since she's a FF I really want to be there to help her out... But I don't know if she'll go tonight!?


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

My last doe of the season just had a doeling last night!  So happy it wasn't a boy. The total for this Spring is:

2/14/15 - Pebbles had Triplets (2 boys, 1 girl - the girl later died)
2/15/15 - T'Pau had Triplets (2 boys, 1 girl - the girl was stillborn)
2/22/15 - Lilly had a Single (1 girl)
3/11/15 - Honey Bun had a Single (1 girl)

I'm hoping I can get a few does bred to kid in the Fall. (they never take)

Happy Kidding everyone!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Congrats!

How's Annie playing you today? :lol: And was the buck able to handle the milk?


----------



## Lstein

Grats! :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Only 11 more days guys!!  I'm so excited to finally get some kids!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

12 days for Clarice and 13 for Buffy! I can't wait to see Stan


----------



## Lstein

So jealous of you guys, I still have 3 weeks! :hammer:


----------



## nigies4ever

I've got 2 1/2 months!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

12 days for Clarice
13 days for Buffy
19 days for Biagia
22 days for Babette
26 days for Coup and Fancy (I'm not actually 100% Coup is pregnant, if she is, she doesn't change at all back there)
and 32 days for Enda


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> 12 days for Clarice and 13 for Buffy! I can't wait to see Stan


I can't either.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

13 days for Rosie


----------



## Scottyhorse

ANY TIME NOW for Annie :lol: Should have been two days ago!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Just don't concern yourself with her anymore Sydney! :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Well, everyone got dewormed, vitamined, and hoof trimmed today. Needless to say, they weren't too happy about it. 

Also, I noticed hoof scald on two of them. Unfortunately, our pasture has been a swamp since the ice melted. We're moving on Saturday and that pasture seems to have better drainage. Should I treat the hoof scald starting today even though I can't keep their hooves dry or wait until Saturday?


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

I would treat now and later


----------



## Lstein

nigies4ever said:


> I've got 2 1/2 months!


:faint:


----------



## ariella42

Well, I guess I'll forestall packing a bit longer and run to TSC. Move's never go as planned, do they? :lol:


----------



## CritterCarnival

I'm at "any time now" with my Luna; udder full, baby(s) dropped, pooch puffy and ligs gone...the wait is on!! :roll:


----------



## Lstein

ariella42 said:


> Well, I guess I'll forestall packing a bit longer and run to TSC. Move's never go as planned, do they? :lol:


 Not going to lie, I've been avoiding the place. They moved the chick bins from the easily avoidable area to the "in my direct path, must pass" area..... I think they have been monitoring my movements, because there's that and now obstacles blocking my old path.


----------



## ariella42

Well, I went to TSC, didn't buy any chicks or ducklings (but they're so cute!) :lol: , and got the stuff. They've been treated, and I think I'll follow up once they're on dry land again. Now to pack by myself while my husband takes a test and writes discussion questions. Moving sucks


----------



## ariella42

By the way, Martha does NOT LIKE SHOTS! I gave her Ivomec Plus, but I might as well have shot her with a gun for how she was acting. I made this video after I let her off the stand and assured myself that she wasn't having a horrible reaction. The tongue hanging out while she's crying kinda cracks me up. Crackers made it all better though :lol:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10101735308135382


----------



## Scottyhorse

Anyone good with geometry...? :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Scottyhorse said:


> Anyone good with geometry...? :lol:


I suck at math. That's why I went to law school :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Poor Annie, when she squats to pee, she pees on her udder. :lol: She looks like she could feed quads, which is a bit frightening :lol: I sure hope she doesn't have quads!! 

I came up with a new theory though, she's going to have them on Saturday night when my parents have our neighbors over for dinner, and I have a few friends over for a late birthday thing lol


----------



## NubianFan

Would it be weird if I went to bed in my makeup. I am too tired to want to wash it off.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I do that plenty Leslie... I get wiped out and just wash my face real good in the morning lol


----------



## NubianFan

I have on a lot of eye makeup today. I wore blue and gold so I have on dark blue and gold eye shadow. I am thinking I am going to have to wash it off.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh.. I don't normally wear much and all natural like colors that aren't too noticeable to begin with.. :/


----------



## NubianFan

I used to not wear any make up but I have been trying to turn over a new leaf with this new job and new year. I have worn makeup every day but one at this new job and that was the day after Crush told me he didn't feel the same that I cries all night and left work at noon anyway. I was dressed extra fancy today and thought I looked really nice but I only got a compliment by one high school girl so maybe not? But at any rate long day and didn't get home til 8:30 and I am just wiped out.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

In some cases, I have found that it looks better after you sleep in it :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Good grief! Why can't people just be happy with what they have... My aunt is constantly trying to steal my dog by luring her with cookies and she doesn't understand that I get extremely frazzled when I can't find my dog because she doesn't keep a close eye on her animals like I do...

Why would she get upset about me asking her not to feed my dog cookies?? She's MY DOG! If I do t want her to have a thousand cookies then don't give them to her! 

Sorry.. That has been festering for a while..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh did I forget to mention she has her own fat dog to feed cookies too?? My dog has gained ten pounds since she started these shenanigans!


----------



## nigies4ever

My friend had the same problem with someone..you know it's a bad thing when the dog walks out the door and then its belly walks out after it. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! What's funny is I caught her giving Max a huge handful of cookies... Last time I asked her not to give her cookies she denied ever giving them to her.... Tonight I saw her walk in the barn and the dog was following then she came out and the dog didn't... So I walked in and saw Max eating a bunch of cookies off the ground... She thinks she's tricky... What's the point? Why would you do something that you know directly affects someone else?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She keeps telling me my dog loves her and that's why she follows her with those big eyes and constantly sniffing her.. I told her my dog doesn't follow anyone like that unless she is expecting treats... I guess it frustrates me a whole lot more because she straight up denies it to my face... I can't stand being lied to... And when I confront her about it she acts like I'm doing something wrong and gets all defensive...

Wow... I'm really letting this get to me more than I should..


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> 12 days for Clarice and 13 for Buffy! I can't wait to see Stan


My dyslexia (kidding, not actually diagnosed with it but I'm pretty sure I have it mildly. Is that even a thing?) Just read that as "can't wait to see Satan" and I was like "gosh Lacie, I knew you had a trenchcoat and hang out in alleys, but isn't this a little far?" :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My puppies!







Lexus, Fritz, Chevy







Max (yes she's a girl)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The GSD is the one hat just had surgery and then one my aunt keeps trying to steal and fatten up..


----------



## CritterCarnival

CritterCarnival said:


> I'm at "any time now" with my Luna; udder full, baby(s) dropped, pooch puffy and ligs gone...the wait is on!! :roll:


Woot, a bit rougher delivery than I would have liked, but baby's here, a huge chocolate doeling. Both are tired and sore but doing good so far.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! Congrats! She's so cute! I love chocolate covered goats!! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

littlegoatgirl said:


> My dyslexia (kidding, not actually diagnosed with it but I'm pretty sure I have it mildly. Is that even a thing?) Just read that as "can't wait to see Satan" and I was like "gosh Lacie, I knew you had a trenchcoat and hang out in alleys, but isn't this a little far?" :lol:


:ROFL: :slapfloor: Oh well, considering all the things I've done in my past, that's probably where I'm heading :lol:
I know I have dyslexia, not diagnosed, but it's one of those obvious things, you kinda can figure it out for yourself :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hummus is so yummy! Did I spell that right? I'm getting full.. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Congrats Kat! I had a dream Biagia had a red doeling like her, but with a lot more white!  She's a pretty good sized kid 

Little Fenris is doing great today, he's mad that he can't buck and hop much in his box :lol: He's been eating really well. Ate 5.5 oz at 7am, about 7oz at 10am, and about 4-5oz each feeding since. He's eaten about a quart of milk today.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Bleh, hummus... :lol: And yes, you spelt it right


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm cold.... I just sent my aunt a message that was six paragraphs long about how I feel... I didn't get a response so I guess she still feels she's right :lol: I guess if I can get over it that makes me the bigger person right... Just gotta figure out how to get my dog to lose that ten pounds..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm so not looking forward to infusing Temper tomorrow.. It's not gonna be fun..

I'm so glad your little buckling is doing well Lacie! Can't wait for more pix and updates!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:sigh: lonely again :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I get to cut the cast off Pup's head tomorrow :lol: not going to be fun either. There's something to be said for old methods though. He's never had any antibiotic and never got even a sniffle during this. When I put the plaster on him at 2 weeks he had one little tiny and one bigger hole in his head. It should be healed over by now.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You had to put an plaster cast on?? How did I miss that!? I thought he just had a little sleeve...


----------



## goathiker

Well, probably not like you're thinking. I had a few plaster inpregnanted bandages and made him a thin helmet to keep the flies and stuff off. Also keeping those holes closed instead of opening them daily to infection. He has a thick pad of non stick gauze with a thin tough helmet over it. I'm not going to tell all my secrets on here :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But I need to know all your secrets! In case I need them one day! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But that's the thing about secrets, they aren't meant to be shared!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That is just a common misconception... Secrets are most definitely supposed to be shared among friends


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't want to get up... But I'm really hungry soo guess I should....


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

What do y'all think of my new horse? His name is Chico. He's a Paint Quarter Horse.


----------



## Lstein

He looks tall, or is it just the angle? Nice coloring on him! I always liked paints.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Very cute horse! I love his head!

And guess what everyone!

Is this what I think it is??







Obsidian's cute little beard is finally coming in! Hahaha! :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need my Lamancha people! Where are Skyla and Haley??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill you don't count because you will critique the heck out of why this goat wouldn't make a good pack goat :lol: :lol:


----------



## goathiker

:angel2: :angel2: :angel2:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! And I'm pretty sure she wouldn't make a good pack goat.. As they say on her page, she is very "feminine"


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well, Annie is not the mother I was hoping she would be. :lol:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Lstein said:


> He looks tall, or is it just the angle? Nice coloring on him! I always liked paints.


Yes he is a bit tall. (at least he looks tall from up on his back)  He's about 14 - 15 hands.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I is here Dee!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Skyla! Ok here is the pic.. I'm wondering if she will fill out? Because I love her dam! But her dam is not for sale! Lol!














I'll show you a pic of the dam.. Just a sec..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats




----------



## nigies4ever

Oh is that Goat-San Yoko Ono?! She's gorgeous...but then again if you get her I may end up competing against you in some shows.. :thinking: :lol: So no way you should get her  

In all seriousness though, all of Trinity's goats are incredible and she's no exception. If her dam has good depth/capacity then she'll probably fill out pretty quickly..otherwise her depth/capacity may just come slower. How many freshenings has she had?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Is that her as a yearling milker?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well in that pic she's a 1 yo FF.. And yes! That is her! I love Trinity's goats too!!


----------



## goathiker

The medial tendon is really off in her udder; She will always be lop-sided.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Doh.. The picture says 1yr lol! :doh:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! I was wondering when you would notice that Skyla!

I did see that too Jill.. :/ but her dam is o pretty!!


----------



## nigies4ever

To me she looks really good for a FF...the capacity should come with future freshenings.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!! My phone is being silly so I couldn't zoom in at first..

She's slightly lopsided but not too bad... Just pick a buck to 'fix' that when breeding her and her kids could have medials that are just fine


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> The medial tendon is really off in her udder; She will always be lop-sided.


Why is it like that? Her dams udder looks fabulous!... So not something that will even out over time huh?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Her LA wasn't very good though... Lol..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Her or her dam?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No on her.. 84+++V. Or is that normal for a FF? I'm still learning all this stuff..


----------



## goathiker

I'll let Lacie help explain but, no, it's attached off center. It won't correct it's self.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't expect too much from yearling FFs... They still have a lot of growing into themselves to do.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. So someone on my FB just commented on my pic of Obsidian that bathing a goat is "a HUGE no no!"


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He looks fabulous, feels fabulous, and smells fabulous.. So I don't see the problem...??


----------



## goathiker

A lot of LaMancha lines shouldn't be bred to freshen as yearlings. They mature much slower than some other breeds.


----------



## goathiker

Bean and Dex would never be white without baths.


----------



## nigies4ever

That's weird..I've always bathed mine with no problems whatsoever...was it an experienced goat person??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Idk, it was a random person because it was on my herd site so it is open to the public..


----------



## nigies4ever

What's your herd page? I have one too.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Here is exactly what she said.. She doesn't sound too experienced to me :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's in the pic Haley  what's yours?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! I hosed him down like a dog?? Idk about you but my dogs get warm baths and a nice blow out! :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

Buzzard Ranch..just liked your page,lol.


----------



## goathiker

Here put this one on there...see what she thinks of it :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! Thanx!


----------



## nigies4ever

Oh no Jill, she might have a heart attack :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, clearly she wasn't experienced.. Just heard from someone not to do it.. Cuz this was her reply


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill you must introduce them to water young huh? I took Eddie to our creek when he was 6 mo and he didn't like to go in.. He still doesn't, he will try to hop over to get to the other side if I cross :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Your doe is a yearling too right Haley?


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I start them at about 2 months. This is the little guy Sydney got from me.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh! Hahaha! So cute! Where is Sydney? I want to ask her if he still likes to play in water like that! Won't that get your packs wet if he was packing though? How do you teach them to be so calm like bean?


----------



## nigies4ever

Yep, Athena is a yearling.


----------



## goathiker

Some are naturally better than others like different types of horses. Bean is the best I've ever had and he was a drive by rescue from a really horrible place. 

I don't think Nacoma has seen a river since he left Oregon :lol: She wants to use him for 4-H obstacle courses. Once she gets him going, he should be really good for that. He's more high strung than his brother, Pup.


----------



## goathiker

My packs are made from heavy Denier and sprayed with water proofing. They do pretty well staying dry.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nigies4ever said:


> Yep, Athena is a yearling.


I like the way Athena is filled out better than the doe I posted.. She has a nice smooth blend to her whole body. Why am I starting to like La Manchas so much?? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Just stop it Dee.... :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Have you seen Dex's dam?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My pack is a doggie back pack! :lol: I want to take Eddie and the buck in the hills! The buck has been doing really well since his BOSE shot! No more panting after running 50 ft :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And regarding a medial that isn't centered, no matter how many freshenings, it will never correct. It will always be crooked.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Have you seen Dex's dam?


Nope, is she purdy??

Sorry Lacie... I can't help it!! I have a fever!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie did you see my bucks beard?? If I can even call it that :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, I saw the wisp :lol: such a sad excuse for a beard :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Dex's dam


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I like the way Athena is filled out better than the doe I posted.. She has a nice smooth blend to her whole body. Why am I starting to like La Manchas so much?? :lol:


Once you go earless, you never go back :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Eddies Mohawk is getting so long! But his coat is still rough and still missing fur on the tip of his tail..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats




----------



## goathiker

Dex's sire's dam


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just realized that this is the first bottle baby alpine I've had in 9 years....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Dex's dam


She is really nice! Now if only she were brown or black... :lol: not that color matters to me... :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Isn't a roman nose discouraged in La Manchas?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think I like his paternal granddam a bit more.


----------



## goathiker

His dam was a FF, she was sold and I haven't chased her down to see how she matured yet.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Are you going to try? How old would she be now?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Apparently my buck isn't as pretty as I thought... According to my page 302 people saw his pic today and he only got 5 "likes" :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

ahh what do they know


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Hopefully nothing! I posted him on the confirmation clinic to see if they will tear him apart..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Hopefully nothing! I posted him on the confirmation clinic to see if they will tear him apart..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok Jill.. Here I go.... Off to do the evil deed to Temper... She is going to hate me and the milk stand forever...

You never answered me when I should start milking her though? I need to give her BOSE and CD&T on Sunday.. Poor girl..


----------



## goathiker

Start emptying her twice a day the day she kids. You're pulling kids right?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well MY buck is as pretty as I thought :lol: He's such a cutie, he loves to snuggle when I pick him up  

And Dee, you milk them when they kid :lol: And there's no need to milk 3x a day either.


----------



## goathiker

I thought 3 x a day would bring her along faster. She's only going to be 2 weeks fresh at her show.


----------



## goathiker

He is pretty cute for now :lol: wait till next year.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Start emptying her twice a day the day she kids. You're pulling kids right?


Yes I'm pulling kids.. So I can't start milking her before she freshens if she bags up? And save the colostrum?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh he is super cute Lacie! And the kitten too!

So 2 weeks fresh isn't going to be producing a lot of milk?


----------



## goathiker

Yes, you can do that it doesn't hurt anything. They still make the best colostrum the day they kid though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh darn.. I was hoping to have some heat treated and ready to go as soon as kids hit the ground.. How do people usually do that??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Please tell me hear treating colostrum is just the same as pasteurizing milk?? Can I just throw it in the pasteurizer? Then freeze it?


----------



## goathiker

They do give the colostrum from the day before for the first few hours then give the day of and so on. What I do is milk out the doe when she starts labor and heat treat before she kids.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, she can milk 3x a day, but it won't make a whole lot of difference. Nehru's granddam, Natalie, was only 3 weeks fresh at nationals and she still got reserve udder. 
Dee, it takes an hour to heat treat, it would kill them to wait an hour for their first bottle. You can milk while she's in labor, then have it heat treating while you wait for the kids too.


----------



## goathiker

Colostrum has to be treated at 138 for one hour. If it gets too hot it will turn into pudding.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg! An hour! What if they come out before then!! I'm going to get powdered colostrum just in case.... Better than nothing right?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, great minds think alike Jill! :lol: 

Dee, no, colostrum is different than milk, if you get it too hot it turns to pudding, and kills the good stuff. You need to hold it at 135 for an hour. Milk is 165 for 15 seconds.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do pasteurizers usually have a setting for that or is it done by hand...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Expensive ones do both heat treat and pasteurize. They have to be the dual function ones, make sure they say they have an adjustable thermostat, or they have a switch for heat treating and pasteurizing.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Damn difficult baby goats!...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Powdered colostrum is fine too. You can always use that, and heat treat yours later, and save for later use. Or dump it, then start pasteurizing the milk.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Apparently the one I'm getting does not do that... It's a cheaper one..


----------



## goathiker

Great, DH's been home for 5 minutes and I've already been yelled at :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Shame on him... Just walk away and go pet a goat... I do not respond to yelling :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. I'm really going to do do temper now.. I'll be back later...


----------



## goathiker

Okay, I've got to cook dinner.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Just got back from the store... friggin $5 a quart for goat milk :angry:


----------



## margaret

Sheesh Lacie...you need to freshen some does so you don't have to buy no freakin' $5 quart milk:lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well if the terrible awful the other day didn't happen, would have been no problemo! But it did... and the next to freshen is Clarice and the FF 50% doe, soooo not a whole lotta help there. Still got like 11 days before the 150 date.


----------



## margaret

Losing Moon really messed up a lot didn't it? (Besides the obvious)
How much did she produce on average?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The "milk" that came out of temper was very thick.. Like a melted milk shake :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

margaret said:


> Losing Moon really messed up a lot didn't it? (Besides the obvious)
> How much did she produce on average?


A consistent 18.5lbs last year.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Anyone still here?
This is my second choice doeling from Washington. I'm still not sure which one I'm getting!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm still here. She looks nice too  Any recent pics of the 1st one?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'll ask but I think she signed off


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya she signed off right after she sent that pic..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'll try to get pic from her tomorrow  she's super nice, I like her! And I love her goats!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So I found a good use for empty probio tubes :lol: The giant 300g tubes from jeffers and such are super easy to push the end cap by hand, to fill smaller tubes if you don't have the applicator gun


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol way to be resourceful!
Temper could barely get on the stand tonight! She didn't hesitate but it was hilarious to watch her try to pull her weight up there.. I guess I have to admit it... She's fat...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You should see Biagia then! Big belly and a gigantic, bagged up udder that is only about 9 inches from the ground :lol: So in other words the distance from your pinky to thumb if you stretch them out :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh my poor Biagia! :lol: well after stripping tempers udder to put the tomorrow in I can tell she has more fat in there than she did last year..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh now you did it, you overfed her and she has a fatty udder now :lol: That's not so fantastic for production


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But but but..... She was hungry and cute......


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Resist temptation! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Fancy's udder is coming in nicely, good little handful now.... Edna's not so much :lol: Hopefully she'll milk more than her mom, that's all I ask. If not, she's going.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. So this was her udder the other day..








And I only got a couple squirts out of it.. The rest is fat...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh Ya! I hope Temper milks more than her mom too!! Hahaha! :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You remember that they have udder tissue right? The mammary tissues is most likely what you feel. Unless she is one of those that milks down to nothing, barely any tissue, then yeah, that's fat.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Tempers Dam :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She milked down to nothing last year.. I'll find the pic of her empty glove..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Poor little stretched out glove! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I'm sure it was more than a half gallon a day! :lol: I was P*SSED when I saw how pathetic the 1st Baby Gray's udder was, and the 2nd, and Gracie :lol: It obviously did not get better with the same buck generation after generation :slapfloor:
The original Baby Gray was gorgeous, correct in every field but didn't milk worth crap, same went for the 2nd, and I don't know why, they had the genes for it :shrug: Could have been a throw back on the doe side I guess. 
And then Gracie was just not so great, she was a kid I got back and it took 4 years to get her to 100lbs....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> View attachment 91095
> 
> Poor little stretched out glove! :lol:


It's still pretty close to the same, she's just hairy right now. And there is probably a bit more tissue and a little more fat.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That is a terrible shave on her dam by the way :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So your telling me I didn't over feed my 200# doe who still gets a handful of grain when the other does get theirs?? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha! Sorry.. I didn't do it... And that shave on temper was my first ever! So no criticizing allowed!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Maybe just a touch, but really it looks fine. No more tissue than my dry does. 

Oh and I think Coup is pregnant! I believe the gunk stuck to her tail and vulva was her plug  Yay!! I get a Coup baby maybe, she isn't acting like she's in heat at all, would be weird timing if she was anyway... If she has a doe, it will be named Vendetta :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You did better on Temper than they did on their doe :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:lol: are you keeping buck and doe kids from her?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You did better on Temper than they did on their doe :lol:


Hahahaha! Maybe they slipped?

I was so tempted to buy two kids from this lady in WA.. I love her goats! And then I could at least be positive that they would have friends.. In case my does all have bucks... Hahaha! *gulp*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Just a doe this year from her, I'll be keeping a buck from her next year if Biagia has a buck. She'll be bred to him. Then I'll use Coups-Biagia buck on the does to get the Coup genetics everywhere :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You should have  From that one doe, Melody?

I need a name for a Babette doeling, something to go with Roxanne and Vendetta :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Melody is my first choice doeling that I showed you but she only had one... So I would have to pick another from another doe.. The second doe I sent today is from Andi, my second choice doe!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ah, can't you get one from both?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol yes.... But it would cost a lot of money! And then I would have an extra mouth to feed! I was thinking if I got another doe from her it should be from an FF?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Up to you. It's always a gamble to see how they'll turn out


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I was just thinking about how DH identifies the goats.... Moon was the "Mean One", Biagia is the "Nice One", Babette is the "Scratched Up One", Coup is the "Weird Guys Goat", Clarice has always been the "Crazy Ninja Goat", Buffy is the "Flying Nun", Fancy is the "Tree Goat", Edna is the "Orphan", and all the Boers have been labeled the "Screamy ones" :lol: But Peeps was always Peeps


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Are you bored? Pick one out for me! Let me know which is the best besides Mel http://www.myenchantedacres.com/p3_goats.html
And her dry yearlings page is actually her FF page, just hasn't been updated lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Awww Peeps! She was my first choice before Biagia!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh and I don't think you will like Andi


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee I was the one that had you settled on Mel for 1st choice and Andi was my 2nd choice :lol: I don't really like the FF does though


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What about the other does? I kinda like lady Gaga and even though sonsetntime looks strange in some way I really like her too.. But idk why she doesn't have rear udder shots...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The other doe I liked, Style, apparently didn't settle...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Style would have been a bad choice, bad rear attachments.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And I don't like Gaga or Sonset :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Kharisma might be a good choice if you can get an udder pic. Willow would be have been best if you were rich :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh that's right.. You said that about style... And you know how GOOD my memory is... I forgot this whole conversation we had :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have a selective memory, it can be a steel trap at times :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kharisma and willow have nothing available...  willow freshened with 2 bucks..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I could probably get Andi's Kid along with Mel's. But I think she has someone waiting for Andi's kid if I don't take her.. And the only way I'm not taking Mel's kid is if she comes + for G6S


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What about MagicSonset (Sonny)? Is there an actual side pic of her? I'd like to see her udder better. Love her body, but not sure about her udder. Seems like it might be lacking in the rear udder..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I'm glad we had a lot of the same does in mind! Lol! I have really been thinking about this a lot...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, her udder looked weird to me... But she is due in a week with quads according to the US!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wow, she has lots of babies, quints and quads!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya she does! And if I remember right sonny is bred to blue thunder who's sire is monte cristo who I didn't want bc he has Kastdemur in his pedigree :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So picky! :lol: 

Well I gotta go bring the puppies in and feed the goat, take and shower and feed the goat and go to bed :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This is the buck Andi is bred to


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But your not done helping me yet!!


----------



## goathiker

Well, now that the grouch monster is in bed :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok Lacie.. If you ever come back.. She's going to send me more udder pix of sonny on Sunday bc she is busy tomorrow  but do you still like Andi better?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha poor Jill why is DH so grouchy??
Do you have any opinion on all these does?


----------



## goathiker

I'll look at them tomorrow. DH is grouchy because he had his ankle fused a year ago and it's ruining his knees to be half crippled, walk off balance. He's been in a lot of pain lately. He tries really hard but, it sometimes slips through.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh my... That sounds so incredibly painfull... Poor man!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

If I were him I would be a raging alcoholic... That's just how I deal with physical pain.. :lol:


----------



## goathiker

You know, it can always be worse, he could have crushed his back or broke his neck when he fell off that tank. Strangers could be caring for him because I can't lift him. We'll get through it, we always do and it all turns out okay in the long run.


----------



## goathiker

Well, half abottle of Wild Turkey did disappear tonight BUT, he doesn't drink much normally, just a beer or two. I think his doctor just needs to change his pain pills. They won't let him have joint replacement surgery yet, he's too young


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Chronic pain sucks... I have been living with back pain for 10 yrs and I'm only 26.. I can't imagine how the next 30-40 yrs of my life are going to be.. I'll be completely crippled by then.. I hope he has a good dr that gives him the right meds... Or a lot of beer like me..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's silly... I don't understand doctors... Pain is pain regardless of age.. I have never had my back checked out by a Dr because they are going to tell me the same thing my dad told me when it all started.. "Your too young to have REAL back pain."


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well Jill, when you check out the does tomorrow, Mel is a given, but the second kid is between Andi and Sonny. I already posted a pic of Andi's doeling and sonnys hasn't been born yet..


----------



## goathiker

The synthetic joints don't last that long, they want to maximize the timing because they can rarely be replaced a second time.
Okay. I'll try to find the web site and look at them.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Unless you like Tia or lady Gaga, their kids are still available but Lacie didn't like them so idk if you will..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

http://www.myenchantedacres.com/p3_goats.html

Why don't synthetic joints last?? I would think they would last longer?..


----------



## goathiker

Do you have a link or do I need to go scan 20 pages :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Link for each doe?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

http://www.myenchantedacres.com/andi.html Andi
http://www.myenchantedacres.com/sonny.html sonny


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

http://www.myenchantedacres.com/tia.html Tia
http://www.myenchantedacres.com/ladygaga.html lady gaga


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

http://www.myenchantedacres.com/herdsires2.html
And the bucks, 
Andi is bred to Gunner, the other three are bred to Blue thunder


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'll be back in the morning provided I don't wake up too late for work... But my internet is being stupid agai and I can't stand it when I'm tired...
Ttyl G'Night!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg.. I can't sleep..
Fyi lady gaga's dam is an elite doe.. Idk if that means anything to anyone..
I hope I wake up for work tomorrow..


----------



## goathiker

G'Night, I'll look as soon as the critters let up  They love keeping daddy awake.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha.. Jerks! My cat is doing the opposite, he's begging me to fall asleep so I stop moving and just keep him warm :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Well, if you want structurally sound homestead goats that do well in the show ring and are sturdy long lived animals...The best you can do is combine Lacie and I for the perfect animals. Text me tomorrow :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I can't wait till we get a new house. This thing is _cold_. We're looking at many different options though. We can't make a mistake this late in game.


----------



## nigies4ever

I need to get up early tomorrow a.m. for rabbit show and then a baby shower (which I don't want to go to)...so goodnight all


----------



## goathiker

ewww a baby poop party :lol: 
Yeah, I just found out my 19 year old unmarried (Mormon) niece is 3 months pregnant. I'm sure that's going to go almost as well as my gay son did with the family  Can't wait...


----------



## nigies4ever

That's partially why I don't want to go to this one...a family member has been with a girl they found on Craigslist (kid you not) and this is child #2 of that relationship. 

For lack of better words, it goes over like a fart in church. :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

Because I can't sleep...I'm starting to wonder about our hard water...it's extremely mineral rich, but can't some cause deficiencies? I'm thinking it may be causing mineral deficiencies in the goats..what kind can they get from this? Iodine deficiency?


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, yeah, I get that one but, my family is all...They'll get over it, they'll see the light, they'll come to OUR way of thinking and all become Mormons. Not to dis, they are nice people BUT what they doesn't mean the same thing as a Christian does. The same words have a different meaning. It's scary really. Anyway, my son is 31 years old, he's been married 9 years to his partner, I doubt he's changing now :lol:

If you want to really get them, get her something great like a little laundry basket full of all different kinds of the little baby stuff and foods, etc. Then when anyone says anything just shrug and go, hey we need to be Christian about it right?


----------



## goathiker

If you have a copy of your water report, I'll go through it for you.


----------



## nigies4ever

That I don't..is it something I can find online, or is it something you get tested individually?


----------



## goathiker

It's best to just get it tested yourself. There are some maps but, most of them are so out of date they don't mean much anymore.


----------



## goathiker

If you're on a public water system you should get a test result yearly...


----------



## nigies4ever

We're on well water..so that doesn't happen.


----------



## goathiker

You can get it tested or I can try to find what I can on your county. Dang, I wish my son hadn't crashed my old computer, it had a stealth program on it :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

Ok..I don't think we're going to be getting it tested any time soon. You don't need to, but if you have spare time, we're in Santa Cruz County. 

I'm pretty sure our water is very high in iron, but that's about all I know.


----------



## goathiker

Oh, when you have a chance...Watch this.


----------



## nigies4ever

Can't pull up videos on my phone, but will watch on the computer in the a.m.


----------



## goathiker

Pm me after you watch...
I put new pics on Berries thread 

Pup is doing good, I hope I continue to have good luck until 2 more does kid.


----------



## glndg

nigies4ever said:


> Ok..I don't think we're going to be getting it tested any time soon. You don't need to, but if you have spare time, we're in Santa Cruz County.
> 
> I'm pretty sure our water is very high in iron, but that's about all I know.


Iron competes with copper. What makes you think your water is high in iron? Is it enough that the water stains the clothes when you do laundry?
http://www.dairygoatjournal.com/87-3/coppers_role_in_goat_health/


----------



## nigies4ever

No, not that bad. It was just something my mom had said to me when we were talking about copper bolusing the goats. We haven't had the water tested in years though, so that may or may not be accurate. 

What are some of the other deficiencies that mineral-rich/hard water can cause?


----------



## glndg

I don't know. I would imagine that some mineral-rch water would be beneficial for goats just as it is for people. It would all depend on which type of minerals and the amounts of them that are present.


----------



## goathiker

Bleck, can I disappear into the woods for 2 weeks? Please please, oh wait, no one would feed my goats ):


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

My well water is supposed to be high in iron and calcium - we do get build up in the shower head and stains on the toliet.


----------



## goathiker

Okay, old maps it is


----------



## nigies4ever

We've had problems with our water being really drying to the skin/scalp...so I don't know what that would be?


----------



## nigies4ever

Jill, why do you want to disappear into the woods? :lol:


----------



## goathiker

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> My well water is supposed to be high in iron and calcium - we do get build up in the shower head and stains on the toliet.


If that's all it is great, if there's red, that's iron eating bacteria.


----------



## goathiker

nigies4ever said:


> Jill, why do you want to disappear into the woods? :lol:


Because it's time...Um, I need to think. I think I'll go next weekend...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow... Y'all were up later than me and woke up earlier than me... Idk how you do it..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Where's Emma today??

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Emma!


----------



## goathiker

Um, I'd tell you but it would be embarrassing tonight, When you've had 4 large kids and are sitting on a bag of frozen corn 25 years later, get back to me. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! Poor Jill..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why didn't you just have all four of them at the same time like a goat?? Then they would be tiny :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

Ok...so I found out my cousin (who lives on the same property) had the water tested a year ago, so gonna get the report from her :wahoo:


----------



## Emzi00

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Where's Emma today??
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Emma!


Thanks Dee!!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do you have any big plans Emma?


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Emma, you're back!  Or maybe I'm back. I just haven't seen you on here lately.


----------



## Emzi00

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Do you have any big plans Emma?


Nope! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> Emma, you're back!  Or maybe I'm back. I just haven't seen you on here lately.


I'm always lurking.  I've been busy, I just got done with exams.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Just going to have a party with TGS gang then huh? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

lol, maybe, we'll see.


----------



## goathiker

Oh man, I wish you closer we'd have an awesome camp out.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm off to work... Y'all have fun with that!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Happy Birthday Emma!!! :stars: :cake: :birthday: arty: :dance:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My left eye has been watering for 10 minutes! This is getting really annoying! :GAAH:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Happy Birthday Emma!!! :stars: :cake: :birthday: arty: :dance:


Thanks mom.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ack, you know how I feel about being called mom.... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh, now the right is is doing it.... I'll be back, this is just not how I wanted to wake up :lol:


----------



## goathiker

That's fine, if I had money I'd come put you beat down. Yeah, until I collapsed from over extertion. Happy birthday, whatever it brings :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Id send you something, but again, money...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But in other news, I got my eyes to stop running :lol:


----------



## glndg

Happy birthday, Emma!:balloons::bday::balloons:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

EMMA!!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAYY!!! :cake: :birthday: :balloons: :bday: :dance: arty: :stars: :fireworks:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Happy birthday emma!!!!


----------



## nigies4ever

Happy birthday!


----------



## nigies4ever

In other news..I got my show rabbit today, and he came with the name Don Juan :lol:


----------



## margaret

Della had twin does!!:wahoo: :stars:
Happy birthday Emma


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Happy birthday Emma

Not red Jill, brown and some orangish at times


----------



## margaret

Is 2 oz. enough for each kid??
Della only gave 4 oz. of REALLY thick colostrum so they have to wait a whole hour and then get just 2 oz. Doesn't seem like enough


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's so freaking hot it's making me sick....


----------



## goatygirl

Its fine Margaret as long as they know where the snack bar is.


----------



## margaret

They're bottle raised. Dam is CAE+


----------



## goatygirl

Okay but it is fine for now until they get used to it that is fine for now.


----------



## margaret

My first Cou Blanc


----------



## glndg

Beautiful kids, Margaret!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

absolutely gorgeous


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So pretty!!

Do you heat treat and pasteurize your milk or do something different?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Adorable!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Okay y'all, I need advice! What should I do about BB? If we were to breed her successfully on her next heat, she'll be due the second or third week of august (I don't remember exactly). That means I won't be able to breed her until Februaryish next year... But if I don't breed her this year, then I really can't show her dry at the fair, and I can't leave her home alone, so that means I'd only be showing two goats this year :hair: I really don't want to do that, but then again maybe I have to. My parents have mentioned getting a doeling this year, but then if BB doesn't settle next year, that's two years in a row without kids... I'm very frustrated... Help me out?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Breed her!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill.. Are you ignoring me again?


----------



## margaret

I heat treated the colostrum and tonight I didn't have time to heat treat it so I milked some of another doe that should kid tomorrow since she had extra.


----------



## margaret

Breed her


----------



## goathiker

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Jill.. Are you ignoring me again?


Yes, yes I am... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats




----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Humfff.... Who will tell me what goat to get... It seems like nobody ever agrees on the same one! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm really considering the FF now since I'm already getting the doe I want so if she doesn't turn out that great I'll just sell her as a milking doe or something :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is is the dam of the FF I'm thinking of getting a kid from.







And what the kids pedigree will look like


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Grr! Stop ignoring me! 
Though I have decided that my La Mancha fascination has to pause until I get all my nubians figured out.. They are my priority right now so I think I should get one with the doe I already ordered


----------



## goathiker

I like the doe okay, I do dislike teats that hang on the outside if the udder though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did you look at the other does I posted? Do you like any of them better? The website doesn't have all rear shots unfortunately..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This is the FF I want a kid from. I thought she looked nice and sturdy for a kid


----------



## goathiker

$400 for FF's kid? 
Glad I live over here :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Those are in WA.. NOT CA.. Her goats are pretty expensive


----------



## goathiker

She is a pretty nice looking kid. What will Obsidian improve on her?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well.. Obsidians Dam has the same problem with her teats... Time to get a new buck?? :lol: 







At her as a FF. I'd have to search harder to find her more recent pix..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need to find tempers udder pic.. I want to see if she has the same problem..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's kinda in the middle.. We'll see if she improves or not this year


----------



## goathiker

Obsidian will improve her legs and feet, her top line, and give more typey face...Now, what will she improve on Obsidian?


----------



## goathiker

Tempo's udder looks like Guinen's, I love milking Guinen, she's so easy...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol is this I test?


----------



## goathiker

See how Tempo's teats won't rub on her dirty legs while she walks??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Temper was a dream to milk! Although he only doe I have to compare her to is my old boer with an extremely saggy udder and small teats :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, but she has a tiny FF udder... Depending on how she fills this year, they will either look really nice or rub on her legs...


----------



## goathiker

Nah, they will stay more centered. She'll just get better as she ages.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So what will she improve on my buck?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Not Temper, the FF kid


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is is what I was milking before Temper got here! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Neck length, dairyness, and stance/balance.


----------



## goathiker

HappyCaliGoats said:


> View attachment 91153
> 
> Is is what I was milking before Temper got here! :lol:


Eww


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So then you think she's a good choice?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Eww


Hahahaha! Poor Ginger! She was a good goat and a good mom.. She was the only goat I could find at the time for 100 bucks and I needed a friend for Eddie so I could kick his little but outside!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Although she hadn't been bred when I got her so she didn't have that crazy hanging udder then! :lol: it was like a pendulum!


----------



## goathiker

I had a really sweet goat that I loved poor girl...She has a good home now and NO papers...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh wow! I dot think I have seen Teats quite like that before..


----------



## goathiker

She actually had little teats, her udder floor blew out. She freshened milking 2 1/2 gallons a day as a FF and her udder wasn't strong enough to do it. She raised 5 kids that year.


----------



## goathiker

Okay now, what is the buck the yearling is bred to going to add to the mix and how will Obsidian improve him?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh shux I just clicked off his pic... I'll find it!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Found him!


----------



## goathiker

I already see what Obsidian will fix, do you?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Depth


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But this buck has nice length of body and a nice long rump


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Obsidian Has a nicer brisket too


----------



## goathiker

Feet and legs, ear set...Go on


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

For reference


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need to shave him.. It's hard to see anything with all that fluff.. Especially with his hackles up..


----------



## goathiker

MMhhm, he has 2 really big advantages over the fancy buck...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What would those be?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Obsidians paternal granddam


----------



## goathiker

Really??? You're going to make me tell you the answer???


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Umm... Yes? I can only be sure if you tell me... I know depth is good...


----------



## goathiker

Shoulder assembly, and ???


----------



## goathiker

It shows really really well on his grand dam....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ummm... Strong pasterns? No.. His grand dam doesn't show that well in the rear... Umm depth... I already said that :lol: :shrug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nice ears?? Bahahahaha!


----------



## goathiker

Width...Obsidian carries more room for a big wide udder...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh... I was too caught up looking at their body structure :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Me likes the udder on his paternal granddam! Especially the rear view! She's a ten :thumbup:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Holy cow! :shocked: :shocked: I have NEVER seen an udder like this, where is the fore udder?! :shock: What lines is she? I have to know! :lol:
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f231/alpine-ff-critique-udder-150279-new


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. I'm so confused.. I swear I just saw Vicki on here then she disappeared... Where have you been Vivki!??!


----------



## Ranger1

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Holy cow! :shocked: :shocked: I have NEVER seen an udder like this, where is the fore udder?! :shock: What lines is she? I have to know! :lol:
> http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f231/alpine-ff-critique-udder-150279-new


So that's what it is? No fore udder? I couldn't figure it out but boy does it look weird to me.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Obsidians granddams kids are selling for $1200... :shock:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, absolutely no fore at all. The less fore they have, the more their udder goes out behind them.

Dee, I believe it, she's a nice looking doe. Gorgeous udder, especially from the rear, I love it. Few things I would like to improve on her is her depth of girth/chest floor, and a more refined flank. Also a more level rump, but you can't always have everything :lol:


----------



## glndg

Oh, I was here. Thought I should butt out.:lol: I watched the movie Maleficent at a friends house and had pie for Pi Day.;-)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Dag nabbit! I forgot it was pi day!!  I want pie..

How did you delete your post? I didn't know that was possible..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I hate to turn in early, but I'm just about falling asleep here. Big dinner and some drinks, and I was tired to start with today :lol:


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Dag nabbit! I forgot it was pi day!!  I want pie..
> 
> How did you delete your post? I didn't know that was possible..


Yup, but it's not too late for pie, Dee. 
:sadhappy::drool::razz:
To delete, got to edit. Click the two delete buttons. Something like that. I'd have to look at it again to describe it better. There is a small circular delete button and then, farther down another delete button you have to select as well.


----------



## glndg

Night, Lacie!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Lacie

But Vicki it is too late for Pie cuz I'm not coherent enough to drive to the store to get it


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Night Lacie
> 
> But Vicki it is too late for Pie cuz I'm not coherent enough to drive to the store to get it


Oh, bummer, you can make up for it tomorrow!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh here Lacie, I think she's more mature in this pic.. Better girth


----------



## goathiker

Okay so...I've been trying to make you see your herd for like hours. Do you have some idea of what you want to do now????


----------



## glndg

She looks very nice in that photo, Dee. 

I'm going to hit the hay. :wave:


----------



## goathiker

Oh, level rump isn't hips to tail, it's side to side. Obsidian seems to have a more level rump than any of the does you've pictured.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Vicki!

JILL, I WANT. SAADA GOAT, :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I have one do you want her :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I thought they were supposed to be level from thurl to thurl and their rump slope was supposed to be no more than 25%?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That is 100% not a SAADA Nubian Jill... But she is beautiful!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok and I'm still wondering what the heck happened to Lindsey??... Have you seen her? I know you see more than the rest of us.. Your avatar says it all!


----------



## goathiker

She is indeed half Saada with one kashdumer forefather. The other half comes from Tempo Aquila.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So 50% SAADA not 100 :lol: she is really beautiful! If I wasn't looking for a PB Nubian I would certainly love to have her!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What do you think of this udder? I can't tell the teat placement with the sideways photo..


----------



## goathiker

Eww, that doe is like 6 inches wide at the hips.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I can't even see her hips..


----------



## goathiker

Nope, but I can see a huge udder crammed in where it doesn't fit.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:sigh: ok, thanx for the lesson Jill! This pairing up goats thing is more in depth than I thought.. Looks like I won't be getting another doe this year with my Mel doeling.. Probably for the best!


----------



## goathiker

I'm sorry but, it really is for the best if you decide what you want in the herd and how to get it without lowering your standards. WHAT do you REALLY want??? Not talking about showing here, talking about the home milkers you keep. 
You want disease resistance?
Consistent production over time?
High energy reserves?
OR 
knock them dead in the show ring?
Put a gallon of grain into them daily?
Look, I know how to do both, I chose my path a long time ago. My does do still show well, but, they also work for their living and do it well. That is more important to me.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Morning to everyone that isn't awake :lol: 

I'm kinda glad I evaded that whole thing yesterday :lol: Dee you have to decide what you want, if it's a really nice show herd you're after, or a well put together milking herd, or what, it makes a difference in what you need to go towards.
If you want big bad show does, you're going to have to throw the money in, if you want nice milkers that would do well at small shows, then that's a bit less money. 

You also need to really look at all your does, find their flaws, and then look at the buck and see what he'll fix, and what will stay the same.

When you decide what you want, don't settle for anything less. It might cost a lot up front, but never settle, you will be unhappy and longing for what you originally wanted forever.


----------



## glndg

Morning! I'm not awake yet. Need my coffee.:coffee2::coffee2:
Some really good points about the expense. Here's another way to go if you really want great show quality: SAVE all of your money and only buy ONE of the very top, very pricey does you are drooling over, nothing less. (Just one because it will be all you can afford at one time!) Sell the kids you get this year, or their dams, depending on what looks better. Buy another top quality show goat next year. If you decide to sell kids out of your very expensive doe, you can get a higher price on them which will help you buy other great goats.

Jill's points on disease resistance are great too. Make sure those pricey animals are hardy and have longevity, not just showy.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Morning! 
My head feels.... 'Swimmy' lol! Not sure how to describe that lol!

Anyway.. Lots of cleaning to do today, then going out to dinner with my new work peeps and then we may do laser tag after too


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

I wanna play laser tag - whine, whine LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!
I can't wait


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Morning everyone! So who wants to lend me the $$ to order a SAADA goat?? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Not me, but get a Hoanbu goat


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I want a SAADA goat too!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hoanbu has great goats too, but they use a lot of lakeshore which I can get right here in CA so I would be very choosy about which goats to pick from Holly. She has awesome lines but I need out crosses


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It would probably be best if I waited till I was done with Obsidian then ordered a buck from SAADA. BC if I order a doe from them it will most likely be related to him in someway. Still probably a lot less inbred than all the other goats here in CA though :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Did shots and copper today. Love feeling babies moving around in their mommas tummies


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need to do tempers shots today too.. Am I supposed to do copper again now too??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You can if she needs it. 

9 more days until Stan is due! :stars:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Temper doesn't look like she needs it but how would I really know? She has the best coat of any of my goats. Except a couple spots where she is turning black.. :shrug:


----------



## Emzi00

I can't wait for Stan!! :greengrin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Me either! Fenris needs a buddy soon, and I know we're both dying to see what he looks like :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And Dee, its best to give it before they look like they need it. So if its been 3+ months, it's a good idea to give it again.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, hang on, I'm going to get a pic of her weird black spots to show you... Kat looks like she needs it but she has had tons of copper already... Could she be having too much?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She is turning black on her neck and on her right flank/hip? The fur also is shorter in these black areas. Is this a copper deficiency or some deficiency?

Oh and Galaxy's cough is getting worse...


----------



## margaret

I was going to heat treat colostrum from my CAE doe but it didn't get hot enough and I had to leave. It's been at about 125 for 4 hours. Is that safe to go ahead and feed them?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Galaxy just plopped down on my feet :lol: she has green buggers in her left nostril today


----------



## glndg

Dee, I looked at Saada's web site and one of the things they said is that they are not responsible for health expenses of purchased animals either before or after they leave their property (although they would do everything to try to keep them healthy.) Now that seems just weird to me. :thinking: Sounds like if the kids get sick on their watch before you get them and they have it treated, you have to pay the bill??? I'd get clarification on that before prepaying for something from them.

I looked up Angel Maker that Jill mentioned before. This place looks like they have the best price, but to get free shipping, you need to spend $99. The probiotic, enzyme, yeast blend might be the better deal if you can find raspberry leaves at a good price somewhere.
http://www.grangecoop.com/equerrys-products/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think by health expenses they mean if you want a vet check and health certificate, fecals, TB, Brucella, etc testing. The stuff you don't normally have done before selling something.

Dee, not sure about the coat, I bet if you clipped her she'd have the brindle stripes like Peeps where her hair is coming in black.

Margaret, I have no idea, I would probably reheat it...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But in other news, adorable puppy portrait


----------



## glndg

They talk about lab tests and medical care and vet expenses separately. All are the buyers responsibility. At least that's how I interpret this.

From their web site:
Animals that remain unpaid for after six weeks (unless special arrangements have been agreed to by Saada) may be resold to another buyer and any monies paid forfeited. We are not financially responsible for the medical expenses of a purchased animal either before or after it leaves our care - though we make diligent efforts to maintain each animal's health.

We do pay for health papers and ship from the Cody, WY and Billings, MT airports. Because we lost the best Delta connection flight into Cody in 2011 there will be an added fee of $20 for transport to the airport in case of shipments from Billings, . Required or requested laboratory tests are the financial responsibility of the buyer, as are the transporting kennels and any vet care needed for animals not yet picked up or shipped.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, so from that, if you bought it and it's still at their place, if it gets sick and needs care, that expense is on you because it is now your responsibility. Or if something happens to it when they get it to their place, that is not their problem.


----------



## glndg

I'd pass on getting a goat from them.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> Dee, I looked at Saada's web site and one of the things they said is that they are not responsible for health expenses of purchased animals either before or after they leave their property (although they would do everything to try to keep them healthy.) Now that seems just weird to me. :thinking: Sounds like if the kids get sick on their watch before you get them and they have it treated, you have to pay the bill??? I'd get clarification on that before prepaying for something from them.
> 
> I looked up Angel Maker that Jill mentioned before. This place looks like they have the best price, but to get free shipping, you need to spend $99. The probiotic, enzyme, yeast blend might be the better deal if you can find raspberry leaves at a good price somewhere.
> http://www.grangecoop.com/equerrys-products/


Oh my gosh! I have been wanting to get more of that raspberry stuff! My raspberry plant that I bought for them died  I do not have a green thumb...

As for getting another goat.. I'm glad Jill talked me out of the second kid... I'm super stoked about the first kid I ordered and I can't wait till she gets here! But I need to figure out what everyone is going to produce then take a step back and look at my herd and see what they need.

I need to take it slow... As hard as it as and as much as I want all these goats NOW, it's best if I just wait..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But if I do really decide a SAADA goat is for me, I will ask the breeder I got Obsidian from what her experience was, bc she bought Obsidians sire from them


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. I'm doing it... Going to give Temper her BOSE, CDT and copper now... I hope she doesn't hate me after.. Oh and this will be the first time I try out my goat piller :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's not mad  but she certainly didn't like it and she knew it was coming as soon as I came up..

On the plus side, I love the balling gun!


----------



## nigies4ever

Can u post a pic Dee? Mine is horrible..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nigies4ever said:


> Can u post a pic Dee? Mine is horrible..


You want a pic of my balling gun? It's just a plastic thingy but it works better than trying to get the goats to eat something! :lol: she barely noticed. I just let her sniff it then shoved it in her mouth


----------



## nigies4ever

Okay..maybe mine just sucks because it's not meant to hold 4 grams


----------



## nigies4ever

By the way, meet Don Juan :wahoo:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Here is my balling gun, is yours the same?


----------



## nigies4ever

Mine looks bigger I think...what size boluses did u give?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg! Your bunny is so cute!!


----------



## nigies4ever

Thank you! He's 12 weeks old...just got him today. I'm in love with him!!


----------



## goathiker

Yum, baked bacon wrapped rabbit...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I gave Temper a 4g bolus. The balling gun came in 2 sizes. I'm pretty sure the other one was for cows... This one is almost the perfect size, I wish it was just a tiny bit smaller


----------



## nigies4ever

LOL...I am planning on getting a meat rabbit eventually


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The breeder I got Galaxy from also breeds and shows Flemish giants


----------



## nigies4ever

Hmm..my feed store didn't seem to know what a balling gun or a bolus gun was


----------



## nigies4ever

Aww, these are Mini Rex


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This is o e of her bunnies


----------



## glndg

nigies4ever said:


> By the way, meet Don Juan :wahoo:
> View attachment 91207


That looks like a seal MiniRex, is it?! We had some gorgeous ones years ago, but that's another story. Maybe they're even related-- we got our first doe from Virginia Minden who was developing the seal variety way back when.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want to pet your little bunny.. He looks so soft!


----------



## nigies4ever

Not good with terminology so idk what a seal is, but yep he's a Mini Rex


----------



## nigies4ever

And Dee, he's sooo soft! But you should see Mustache, my little sister's bunny (yes,named by her lol)..I've never seen such pretty fur!


----------



## glndg

Seal is a very, very dark brown, not black although some people don't know there is a difference. ;-) Anyway, he is beautiful! He reminds me of our first doe, Alexandria.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do we get a pic of Mustache? Is he black too?? I love black animals for some reason.. They are just so elegant!


----------



## glndg

I'm hoping for a black goat at some point. One of my does is black and white, but I'd like all black.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'd love an all black goat!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I might have accidentally left the girls tied up at their grain stations for almost 3.5 hours....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's what I get for breaking routine and going out to dinner at a friends house :lol:


----------



## glndg

Guess they had plenty of time to eat and no problems. Broken routines can mess people up.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm just glad they are ok... Even though they are trained to be tied, I get so nervous if they are unattended... I don't like the thought of them choking themselves..


----------



## glndg

Yes, it could be bad. Or it would also be bad if they were left in the sun.

Anyway...ttfn!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no, they were in shade! That would have been horrible if they were in the sun.. Especially on a hot day like today..
Night vicki!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats




----------



## nigies4ever

In that case, no, Don Juan isn't seal. He's solid black. 

Mustache is a broken castor (brownish color w/ white patches)..but his fur isn't broken enough, which is a DQ, but he'll make awesome breeding stock. I'll try to post a pic of him tomorrow. They're both sooo sweet...Mustache is definitely the cuddler, whereas Don Juan just wants to play and perch on your shoulders.


----------



## glndg

Well, I like black ones too, just didn't raise them. Love to see more pics.


----------



## goathiker

Awesome storm, wind gusts up to 84 miles per hour were recorded.


----------



## nigies4ever

That's cool! Did you raise any breeds other than Mini Rex? And I'm gonna try and get more pics tomorrow with a good camera


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Storm? Wind? Is it coming this way? We have been having summer weather that could kill.. I feel like I'm in Taxas...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Jill, are almonds, or almond trees toxic to goats?


----------



## goathiker

Yep, they are in the same family as cherry, plum, and red maple trees.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok thanx  what about a lemon tree?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ugh.. My internet is kicking me off every two seconds and I don't have the patients for this.. I guess that means it's time for bed.. Night!


----------



## goathiker

Lemon tree roots and the skin of the lemon are toxic to dogs.


----------



## nigies4ever

That's good to know...does it apply to all citrus trees, or just lemon?


----------



## goathiker

Just lemons and limes.


----------



## nigies4ever

goathiker said:


> Just lemons and limes.


Cool. We have lemon and tangerine trees, but luckily the dogs don't usually have access to them (unless they decide to play Houdini).


----------



## goathiker

They usually don't mess with them. Usually they only bite the roots if they are digging under the tree.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's sad... I want an Almond tree...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's terrible cuz my dogs love to eat lemons off my aunts tree... They usually just lick the juice though


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Are they toxic to goats too??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have three citrus trees.. Lemon, lime, and orange... I also have an almond tree


----------



## ariella42

We're finally in the new place, if not even remotely unpacked or organized. We moved most of our stuff and our animals Saturday, which was interesting. We fit both of us, three cats in kennels, two jumbo litter boxes, and three goats with some hay in our Toyota Matrix hatchback :lol:








Unfortunately, we didn't realize how windy the new place could get when we put the tarps back on the small goat pen, which is a 10x10x6 chain link kennel. I walked out to feed them on Sunday, I found this. The pen was around the little goat house when we put it up, but apparently the wind was gusting so badly in the morning that it lifted it up and turned it upside down about 20 feet away. I was so terrified when I saw that and couldn't find the goats  We hadn't hung the gate the day before since they had the 10x10 (they were mostly just following us around until we set that up). I was so worried they had gotten hurt or been attacked by dogs or coyotes. We found them huddled under an old hot tub that's next to our house. They were clearly traumatized (and still are), but no one was hurt, thankfully. They were mostly off-feed yesterday, but they seem a bit better today. I feel so bad for them, especially since Beth is due to kid in a month.


----------



## margaret

They played too hard


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's terrible, Ariella! 

Lol, they're cute! What's the age difference between the cou blanc and the other 2?


----------



## margaret

The cou blanc was born Saturday and the other 2 were born this morning.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Those are some big kids then! Weights?


----------



## margaret

Both were 7.5. The cou blanc was 6.


----------



## Ranger1

Margaret, are the two black ones on a hay bale? Is that why they appear so much bigger than the cou blanc?


----------



## margaret

They are up on some hay but they're a lot bigger too. They didn't weight too much but they're built bigger than the cou blanc and her sister.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Only a pound and a half difference? That's it! :lol: They sure look a lot bigger!


----------



## ariella42

They're adorable, Margaret!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's crazy Ariella! I'm glad they are ok!!


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Only a pound and a half difference? That's it! :lol: They sure look a lot bigger!


Yep, only a pound and a half.
They look a lot bigger but I'm not sure why. But I don't really care since they were all twin does!:lol:


----------



## margaret

Ouch. Twist just confirmed that my new electric fence works:lol: Sounds like it hurt.


----------



## ariella42

DH says the girls seem to be getting over their shock. Apparently, he took them out to play on the trampoline this afternoon


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

ariella42 said:


> DH says the girls seem to be getting over their shock. Apparently, he took them out to play on the trampoline this afternoon


Oh my goodness! What a fun idea! A trampoline. I'm so sorry for the wind scare.


----------



## nigies4ever

Question for those who are science-savvy...if I'm submitting blood for a Caprine Biosecurity Screen (CAE, CL, and Johne's) at WADDL, is that considered histopathology or serology? Also is there a separate for you need to use for submitting blood for pregnancy?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Serology I think, been I while since I used them...

Today's little mug shot


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, when you get back, this is what I meant by tri color. Blue throat, not the pretty speckled one with all the pretty colors :lol: My tri colored ones are never speckled, they're solid with the blue necks and sometimes blue hairs on the back too, but not in a patch, like roaning.


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ok thanx  what about a lemon tree?


Dee, my goats will eat lemon and Mandarin leaves. They are fine. I think the leaves are actually good to help prevent coccidia if I remember correctly. I looked it up once.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haley, Lacie is right, it is serology. I have never used WADDL but I would assume you need a form for the preg test too..

Lacie, I want a blue tri lol the other blues you showed me. Not like a Dalmatian like the one I posted, I was just being funny


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What about the fruit Vicki? Jill said its the lemon skin that is toxic to dogs... I was thinking about planting the lemon tree on the outside of the goat pen so they could have shade from it when it grows. But if the fruit is toxic I don't want to risk one rolling in :lol:


----------



## glndg

Dee, I only have one goat that even likes lemon peel. As far as I know, there aren't any problems associated with them eating it. I doubt that they'd ever eat enough to cause any type of problem.

This is some interesting info about citrus (mainly the pulp) as animal feed.
http://www.feedipedia.org/node/680


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx for the article! It does seem like it only causes problems if they eat a lot..

Do you have an article about the leaves and cocci prevention?


----------



## glndg

No....I looked it up a long time ago. I'll see if I can find something on it a little later. Goats are calling!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya mine too.. Ttyl!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

This has been a weird past couple days... my sisters ex husband is back in town. Apparently he came back to tie up loose ends and meet his daughter, 30 years later is a little too late, don't you think! :eyeroll: But she's so happy she finally got to meet him, she's claimed her entire life has sucked because she never had a dad, we'll see how it goes for her now


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I lost one of my rings tonight... I hope it's not in a goat.. I didn't even notice till I got back in the house..


----------



## glndg

Poor kid, Lacie. Hope she's not in for an even bigger disappointment.

Dee, I'll look that up some other day. It wasn't any big study or anything, just something about citrus having some effect on coccidia.

I pulled some weeds, came in, and found some out of date kombucha in the fridge. I loosened the top and poured a little in the sink, then decided to empty it in the toilet because it had chia seeds in it. Suddenly, the bottle shot back out of my hands and kombucha and slimy chia seeds exploded everywhere! :roll:
I'm not going to buy the kind with chia in it again.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't even know what kombucha is Vicki.. But it's sounds messy....


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I don't even know what kombucha is Vicki.. But it's sounds messy....[/]
> 
> It's not supposed to be messy! It is if you shake it or if it gets old! :hammer:
> It is a fermented drink that has beneficial bacteria and yeast in it. It is supposed to be very healthy for you if you drink it instead of wear it!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sounds icky sticky..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ugh.. The reason I don't recommend my friends to go to my vet... One of my friends came today with her sick cat and she now texting me off the hook asking when he is going to feel better... It's been 13 hours since he was at the vet... GIVE IT TIME! And I'm not a vet so I don't have answers... I feel bad when people rely on me cuz if something happens I don't want to be responsible for kitty not getting better...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

glndg said:


> Poor kid, Lacie. Hope she's not in for an even bigger disappointment.


Unfortunately I think she will be. He hasn't given up his old habits from when we all were young, and he met his grandchildren today and kept telling them he was their uncle. Not really sure about that, but it's probably to keep them from expecting things from him.


----------



## glndg

But Dee, it's so much easier to text you than to call the vet or make another appointment.:roll:


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Unfortunately I think she will be. He hasn't given up his old habits from when we all were young, and he met his grandchildren today and kept telling them he was their uncle. Not really sure about that, but it's probably to keep them from expecting things from him.


Yeah, sounds like it. "Uncle" is often used rather loosely and can be an actual relative or just a very close family friend. If he's "grandpa" he has a lot more explaining to do and there will be a lot more expected of him. Sounds like he's not committing to that. Too bad, but better that he not get their hopes up if he's not going to follow through.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> But Dee, it's so much easier to text you than to call the vet or make another appointment.:roll:


I don't mind a txt here and there or a question or two... But since I already personally visited her house and told her what was wrong with the cat then she went to my vet and he told her what was wrong with him, it's a little irritating to be expected to wave a magic wand and make kitty better....

I freak out when my animals are sick... But if I started treatment and it has t been a day yet, I will freak out in my own silence... Not texting someone off the hook hoping everything can be fixed instantly... Unless someone is dying of course... Then I will be txting off the hook.. But it's just a UTI! Calm down! Ugh. So glad I got that out lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie that sounds like a bad situation all around... I hope she doesn't get her hopes up too much.. If he wasn't around for 30 years I wouldn't expect much from him now..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok... I need a mosquito remedy... We didn't have any last year now there are a bunch  strange with the drought..


----------



## nigies4ever

How much do y'all find the pooch puffs up on FFs? Athena's about 2 1/2 months in and looking kinda puffy..just wanna make sure everything's fine/normal lol. I can get pics in the morning.


----------



## nigies4ever

She is confirmed bred btw, so I know it's not a heat.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

.. No idea.. None of my girls are FF..


----------



## LadySecret

I just disbudded my two bottle babies. Man do I hate doing that! My first time doing bucklings. Hopefully no scures.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My poor Ellie is off her feed.... Drenched her with some calcium... And now she really hates me!! Haha!


----------



## LadySecret

My little guys are hiding behind my bed since I disbudded them.


----------



## ThreeHavens

nigies4ever said:


> How much do y'all find the pooch puffs up on FFs? Athena's about 2 1/2 months in and looking kinda puffy..just wanna make sure everything's fine/normal lol. I can get pics in the morning.


Pics would help, but I've noticed my girls often swell a little during pregnancy. Nothing painful looking, just a bit puffy.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need coffee!


----------



## margaret

OK, now could somebody _please_ explain to me how a _chamoisee_ could be cuter than this??


----------



## ariella42

No idea, because I love that one. She or he is adorable! Which one is that?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, just got back from towing my daughters truck back home, to a surprise of 9 St. Patrick's day pups!  Blue litter and some REALLY cool masks! Pics later, they're still gross :lol:

And Margaret, a chammy could _easily_ be cuter than that!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm so confused.. I thought chamoisee was brown with black legs? Or tan with black legs or something?? Why do alpine colors have to be so confusing?? :scratch:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They are, but me and Margaret have conflicting tastes. She's saying that a chamoisee couldn't be cuter that her kid.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And there's only 6 colors in Alpines, how's that confusing? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh I see! Thanx for clearing that up! I was extremely confused for a minute! I like every color goat almost..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Cuz they are like all in French or some BS like that... I couldn't tell you the difference between a cou blanc and a cou clair except I think it's the exact opposite of what it sounds like it should be..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well the cou blancs are the white and black ones, cou clairs are the the tan and black ones. Then sundgau, black with white swiss marks. I lied, there's also black, which is black :lol: Chamoisee, variations are the ones that look like obers, light tan, or the two tones. The cou noirs are black in front white in the back. And pied are the spotted ones. 
Broken is when any of those colors patterns are interrupted by white splashes or belts.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh! I couldn't tell from the pix, I thought one just had more black than the other! I didn't know they were tan and white! Makes sense now!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, so Biagia is your text book Cou Blanc, and Longing is a text book Cou Clair (almost, she has more than that most).


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Who the heck is that?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw.. My iPad is dead... I guess I'll go feed and let it charge a bit... I'm sure I'll be on later :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Who the heck is that?


:doh:


Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> and _*Longing*_ is a text book Cou Clair (almost, she has more than that most).


:lol: Longing was Peeps's granddam.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! I got the name... Just never saw her before so I wasn't sure if she was yours or peeps grand dam! Awesome!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think I've posted her pic a couple times before :chin:


----------



## goathiker

Onyx is Sundgau


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I can't even remember 6 colors and you want me to remember all the goats you post?? :lol:

Jill, I like that color! Dark goats are my fave


----------



## goathiker

Both of Barbara Gene's kids are Chamoisee


----------



## goathiker

Duncan is two toned Chamois (no ee because he's male)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wait.. So botht those doelings are considered chamoisee?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And why isn't that buck a cou Clair? Because he has brown?


----------



## goathiker

Yep, because he has brown. He was still wet in that picture.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I like brown! I hope I get a brown goat! A chocolate brown!


----------



## goathiker

All of these are chamoisee...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do all chammies have those cute lines on their faces?


----------



## goathiker

This kid now looks like this, no black


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Eddie is chamois?








What makes Temper not Chamoisee?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> This kid now looks like this, no black


You mean to tell me those are the same goat??

You can all see that my does had a party in my barn now :lol: and Kat certainly is looking better!


----------



## goathiker

She's not an Alpine and doesn't speak French...
Eddie is also Chamois colored with minimal black. I used to breed for the black faces when I had a large herd.


----------



## goathiker

Yep, same goat.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Any thoughts on those black marks on her neck? Idk if you saw the post earlier when I asked Lacie.. Idk why she is turning black in some places..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Yep, same goat.


That's pretty crazy... He looks completely different... Are your breeding does packers too?


----------



## goathiker

Temper is starting to roan out, she's going to look a lot different is a couple years...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I thought she was going to turn lighter?? Is she going to turn darker??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She is so beautiful! I love her! I don't care if she changes or what color she changes too! She's still my fav!


----------



## goathiker

I only have 2 old does who are retiring after this year and 1 yearling right now. Some of my bigger herd, we trained the does to pack but, they keep the wethers stirred up instead of them working.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Have I ever showed you her yearling pic?


----------



## goathiker

I think she's going to be a mix of silver, red, and white.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Temper


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Technically for bucks/wethers, there is an E in Chamoise for them. The does have two E's, bucks have one E.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh great... Just make it a little more confusing... Right when I thought I was getting used to it..


----------



## goathiker

Spell checker doesn't speak French either :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Something is wrong with my dog... Sometimes she randomly wakes up when someone is walking next to her and she literally jumps 2-3 ft in the air thinking she is going to be stepped on...

Well tonight she jumped up and scared the crap out of my cat that was on my lap... So I have scratches on my thigh, abdomen, and arm... STUPID DOG! She's so lucky she's good at her job...


----------



## nigies4ever

Lol...one of my dogs thinks _watermelons_ are predators..so she'll stand there and bark at it for about 20 minutes until she realizes it's not gonna attack back.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! Now that is a random thing for a dog to be scared of! 

I want dessert...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I really really want to finish off Grammys home made cookies with some milk but... I shouldn't.. And I won't... I need to get ready for bed so I don't...


----------



## goathiker

Oh, Haley, glad you're here. If one of those does does have twins, I don't want her vaccinated, please.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Trying to swoop in on my cute La Mancha eh Jill?? :shades:


----------



## goathiker

Already reserved them :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lies! :lol: Haley would have told me if someone was trying to take my cute little munchie!


----------



## goathiker

Well, then you must check her website. Unless you changed your name :twisted:


----------



## nigies4ever

Hehehe, sorry Dee, Jill reserved her! 

And Jill, no CD/T?


----------



## goathiker

No, either will be too young. I do vaccinate but not until 6 months.


----------



## nigies4ever

Ok, gotcha. Will be sure to write that down. Assuming you're okay w/ Tetanus Anti-Toxin, etc. after disbudding though??


----------



## goathiker

Hm, this operating system is interesting. Not sure I like it :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, that's okay as long as she's given Benedril before the shot. Okay, I'm picky, I know. I haven't bought outside goats for years...Been closed for a long time...


----------



## nigies4ever

That's perfectly fine...I'd rather have someone who's picky than someone who doesn't care be buying my goat.


----------



## goathiker

Off to the other operating system, this one is _stupid..._


----------



## nigies4ever

We also are sending out blood to WADDL tomorrow to be tested for CAE/CL/Johne's, which I'm sure will be negative, but I'll let you know on the off chance it's otherwise.


----------



## goathiker

Western Oregon has some weird things going on that I don't see on the board from other places. The weeds have a lot to do with that but, the climate fosters fungus, Clostridriums, and Staff. We learn to maximize our tools or let nature cull. 
Since she will be getting milk from vaccinated goats until 6 months old, we don't let maternal antibodies ruin the immune process.


----------



## goathiker

Cl and Johnnes would be my worry, I would buy a high titer on CAE, that one doesn't bother me much.


----------



## glndg

nigies4ever said:


> Hehehe, sorry Dee, Jill reserved her!
> 
> And Jill, no CD/T?


Hmmm.....but did you get a deposit? ;-)


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> And Margaret, a chammy could _easily_ be cuter than that!


Yeah? Can you prove it?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugh... Calcium drench is horrible tasting!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why are you eating calcium??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need a filing cabinet....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

If anyone has any suggestions to get rid of Mosquitos I'd love to hear.... And is there any way to kill baby Mosquitos in a small pond without killing the little frogs that like to go in there??


----------



## ariella42

You can add something else to the pond that will eat the larvae. I understand that frogs only eat them after they've become adults.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I would like to add little fish.. But it's not a real pond.. It will dry up in a month or so and the fishes will die


----------



## Lstein

It's not fare that you get to worry about nice weather with mosquitoes and that when I look outside I see a blizzard. (though I would take the snow any day lol if we get another mosquito year like last year.....couldn't even go outside...they flew in packs)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry...  I can't stand snow though...

I'm off to work! I might come back on to say hi in an hour or two if I get bored lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Why are you eating calcium??


Not on purpose lol! Ellie has been off her feed since Monday night.... So she's getting drenched with calcium twice a day and some B-Complex... They just enjoy getting me worked up  lol


----------



## nigies4ever

Getting a milking/feed/supplies barn/shed today :dance:


----------



## Lstein

Wow, all in one shot? Nice!


----------



## nigies4ever

We only have 3 goats, so it should work just fine. It's 8x12 and separate from the barn, but I plan on making a kidding pen in it and sticking my stanchion in.  I'm just excited to have a more weather-proof spot to put feed, not that that's an issue here in Cali :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I clipped Coup today, her coat looked downright terrible, like she had been in a fight with a rabid cat that had a torch :lol: It was falling out all over the place from the stupid lice bloom, and she still isn't up to enough copper. Her tail is still partially bald from when I got her, and she still has a bit of a zinc deficiency. Still needs to gain 60lbs, but I think we're finally gaining some ground now that she is finally eating!
Her coat was gorgeous under all that grossness  Nice and even, grown back from where it fell out, and so soft from the vitamin and mineral shots she's been getting


----------



## goatygirl

Yay good for her! Need pictures.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hahah!!! My friend sent me this :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Glad coup is doing well Lacie! I think when I clip Kat her coat will look nicer too. When is it safe to clip them without putting a sweater on them at night? It has been chilly the past few nights even though it's like Texas mid summer during the day..

Skyla that's hilarious! Poor baby goat!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, I'm not taking any pictures of her right now. DH's nickname for her is still "Bones" :lol:

When it's stays consistently above 50 at night is when you can show clip them. I clipped her with the #40 blade, but I had a 1/8 guard on them, so it would be like clipping her with a #7 blade. But for the rest of them, they all have their bellies, rear end, and udder clipped. 
I need to send my blades in though, it's impossible to clip through the undercoats anymore. I was only able to clip her because she doesn't grow a fluffy undercoat. Or much hair at all for that matter....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Temper doesn't grow an undercoat either..

I need to get he vet out so I can make sure I don't need anything else before they kid... But I was thinking I need a new vet BC clearly the one that came out last year for ginger was not incredibly goat savvy..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I do have to say though, she is the easiest goat I've ever clipped. I didn't even have to hold her face to clip it, or her ears! :greengrin: She just stood there, didn't have a hold or her collar, or anything. No kicking when I did her legs, it was nice, I hope her kids are the same way :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Temper doesn't grow an undercoat either..
> 
> I need to get he vet out so I can make sure I don't need anything else before they kid... But I was thinking I need a new vet BC clearly the one that came out last year for ginger was not incredibly goat savvy..


So weird, Coup is the first goat I've seen that doesn't grow any undercoat!

Yeah... that one didn't sound very.... good :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My Nubians don't have undercoats either...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Do your Nigerians?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah they grow super fluffy ones!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Galaxy, Kat, Obsidian and Eddie all have fluffy under coats. Kat's is the thinnest of the four of them though..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Coup is the thinnest here, but she actually doesn't look nearly as bad as I thought she would! Her hair was just exaggerating all the sharp spots.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Out of my four Nubians only one has a slight undercoat. One oils pass as still having a summer coat lol! And my buck doesn't have a shaggy overcoat just a bit more then a summer coat lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow! My bucks coat was like 4-5 inches long this winter! I just shedded him out two weeks ago then gave him a bath last week and brushed him again, now he looks really nice and pretty much has his summer coat back on.. It's pretty long too though


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not my guys lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Guys.. Ellie still isn't eating.... I've been giving her calcium drench twice a day... I gave her b-complex this morning.... She's due in 11? days... She has me worried.... 
What else can I do??? I can pick up things I may need at TSC tomorrow afternoon... But im tired of worrying and stressing!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Aw, Skyla! I'll be praying! Have you gotten probios into her? I don't know if you're supposed to in this situation, but you could make a alfalfa pellet drench and get some into her.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks girl.. :hug: I sure need it! 
Oh yea, forgot to say she's been getting that along with her calcium.. 

I have to pick up some alfalfa pellets tomorrow for my bucks... So I'll do that tomorrow when I get them at work... She just kinda nibbles on the grain and that's it... My sister gave her a good amount of raisins that she devoured today... I have tums I can see if she will eat...


----------



## ThreeHavens

When my doe had milk fever, raisins were all she would eat. Try some fresh leafy greens, and pine. Could you drench beet pulp? I don't know if that'd be good but I know you sometimes have it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I need to test her for it... But she's running from me so collecting urine should be real fun... :/ 

I don't have any beer pulp right now... It's pricey and wasn't putting weight on like I wanted to stopped feeding that..

I'll have to go through stuff and see what I can get her to eat... We have PLENTY of raisins, so if that's all I can get in her, I have plenty...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'll keep you in y prayers Skyla! Have you taken her temp?

Maybe you should start a thread?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Dee.
No, I haven't... I should I know that... I just don't always trust my thermometer... Some days it works. Others it doesn't..
I will do that though...

I think it's preg. toxemia... 
I'm thinking an injectable calcium may be better then the drench?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think this is where Jill and Lacie are supposed to chime in...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes, yes it is lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Jill is lurking around here somewhere...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill!! Where are you! There is a goat in need! HELP!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!
I'm thinking I'll mix some nutri-drench with her calcium tomorrow morning and keep up with the b-complex.. 
And try and get her to eat all I can...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sounds like what I would do :lol: when my boer was having issues I gave her nutri drench a few times a day and it really helped her


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!

I'm just trying everything I did with my last doe that had preg. tox.... 
I just wish she was closer to kidding... She's 11? days out right now...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

10 days out... So it will be 9 tomorrow... She needs to hold out a bit longer...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That just reminded me that I didn't write down when I did tempers tomorrow :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Uh oh!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well, I'm off to bed.. Have to be up to chase Ellie before I head to work and have to sit in a seminar from 8 to 3  
Oh well.. They are giving me free breakfast and lunch and I'm getting paid... *shrugs*


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It only looks like there is one other goat vet in the area.. He's a mobile vet.. I'm not sure if I want to try him or just stick to the people I know..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, well test her for ketosis and go from there. How long has she not been eating? Temp? How's her walking, stiff, limping like she's on eggshells, normal?
What kind of hay are you feeding? How much grain if any? Is she laying down a lot and not wanting to get up unless you make her?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Bed? It's only 6:30? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She hasn't been eating since Monday night, walking fine.. Laying down more then normal, but gets up and walks around just fine and often enough on her own.. 

Feeding a grass mix hay... 
And as to grain, I feed five of them together, two NDs and three LMs and they get 4cups dairy pellets, 4 cups hay extender pellets and 2 cups cracked corn. And they share it...

I just don't want to let anything get too far and want to treat ASAP...

I will do my best to get some urine from her tomorrow to test...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Bed? It's only 6:30? :lol:


9:30 here!  lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What is ketosis caused from?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's caused by the body breaking down it's own fat for energy. Usually in overconditioned does that don't eat much, does carrying multiple kids, or underconditioned ones where the feed isn't adequate enough for fetal demand.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So if temper stops eating she will probably get it.. Poor little fatty...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She might have mild hypocalcemia, Skyla. Continue with the calcium drenches, how much are you giving her? I would also mix up some amino acids and dextrose if you have it and drench her with that.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> So if temper stops eating she will probably get it.. Poor little fatty...


Possibly, but if you see her eating less and less, test asap for ketones. If she is pretty clear for it, then treat for milk fever (hypocalcemia).
A lot of the time, they start off with milk fever and the not eating brings on the ketosis, a double whammy.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm giving her about an ounce twice a day.. Per the bottle and what I had written down for the last doe I used it on years ago... 

I don't have either... Is it something I can easily grab some place?


----------



## glndg

Dee, you can get somethings called "Mosquito Dunks" to put in the water. They have BT in them which is a bacteria that targets the insects. It won't hurt the frogs. The dunks work, but I stopped using them because when I did I got deformed dragonflies emerging.  I use mosquito fish, but in your case the dunks might be your best option.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

A feed store will usually carry both, Skyla. If not, see if they have a the keto-gel or whatever it's called. It's a high calorie gel for cows with ketosis.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So how do you test ketones? 

Vicki I don't want to hurt the dragon flies...... They hatch from water too??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think the frogs moved out?? I didn't hear them last night.. Maybe they were just babies??


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> So how do you test ketones?
> 
> Vicki I don't want to hurt the dragon flies...... They hatch from water too??


Yes, they do. I don't have proof that the dunks were the cause of the deformities, but I only saw that happen when I used them.

Well, there are trade offs whatever you do. The mosquitoes can transmit diseases which I think would be worse than losing a few dragonflies. I don't know where those little gnats that you were noticing breed, but maybe the dunks would help with them too. OTOH, mosquito fish work quite well. Could you catch them and put them in some kind of container when the water starts to dry up?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You can use the ketone strips from the drug store.

Dee, want to see a gross rack of bones? I took some pics of her :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I could try to catch them. I really like to get mosquito fish cuz I get the ones from the pet store, not the knees from the county and I feel like I'm saving them from certain death of being fed to another fish or snake :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You can use the ketone strips from the drug store.
> 
> Dee, want to see a gross rack of bones? I took some pics of her :lol:


Yes! Of course you know I do! Does she look any worse than Kat did?


----------



## glndg

Skyla, I hope your doe gets better very soon.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hard to say exactly since Kat wasn't shaved, but I think she looks terrible, aside from her professional clip job  :lol: She doesn't look god awful in the pics, but she's pretty thin, I'd like to see at least another 30lbs on her before I start feeling better, and have her gain another 30 to feel great about her. 

Texts coming your way if your lame phone wants them :type: :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, did your lame phone get them?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think Kat was thinner, looking back on her pics... :chin:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh great! We'll see what my phone does...







Lol! I think one came through, once my phone stops "thinking" I'll check :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, Kat would have looked really thin if I had shaved her...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, what do you have, the first phone ever made? :lol: It's dumber than my phone :lol: Did you get any of them?


----------



## glndg

Dee, I just searched for some information on mosquito dunks and dragonflies, and most results seem to say that the dunks don't hurt them. I don't know why I saw some come out deformed, but maybe it was only one particular species or maybe it was caused by something else altogether. 

Since you had a problem with other little insects, the Dunks might be good to at least try. If you notice a problem, you could stop. If it clears up your other flying pests, that would be a real plus.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yup I got two!

It's one of those phones that slides out into a keyboard. It's about the size of the Palm of my hand.

She is definitely bigger than Kat! What does she weigh now? She has amazing depth! What a beautiful doe!! Wow! I really like her! If we could just do something about those ears... :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ahh, you have the sliding ones! That explains everything :lol: 

Yeah still crazy incredible depth for what she weighs. I think she's up to 115 now.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No way! She does not look that light!! She's Galaxy size! But Galaxy looks so much smaller??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well that's what the weight tape said a month ago :lol: She's my tallest goat, so I'm sure she's bigger than Galaxy :lol: I can't remember if she's 33.5" or 34.5" at the withers, with her head down onder:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, do you shave against the grain or with the grain of her fur? Would I be able to shave Kat with the same size blades you used with these temps were having?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What does Galaxy weigh now?
Wish my big scale wasn't broken :sigh:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She is definitely taller than Galaxy and she looks ten times wider than Galaxy..... No way that doe is 115! How tight are you pulling that tape? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Against the grain, but you have to have a guard on so you don't shave her to the skin, it's a bit too cold still. Leave her hair at least 1/8".


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's the same size guard you used right? I think I will wait a few days and see if the weather levels out then bathe and shave her when I think it's ok.. She's gonna be so mad...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm so late to feeding! :lol: I'll be back in a bit!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, same guard I used. I never bathe mine before I clip them. Probably why my clippers are thrashed :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ugh, I'm dying! I'm so thirsty, yet so full, and I feel like I'm going to barf  Somebody! Help me! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok so I've got Kat taped at 173# Galaxy 117, and Temper 197# :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yay for Kat!!! :stars: And yay for the others too I guess :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, they all look pretty good, temper looks a little thick but maybe she will become an extremely heavy producer and she will need all the extra weight :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie check this out
http://www.infovets.com/books/smrm/C/C098.htm







If the link doesn't work, this is the only important part :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You can hope :lol: Biagia's udder is below her hocks now, it's not even full! :shocked: She still has quite a bit to fill!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How old is Biagia?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Interesting... not exactly the barrel, but still interesting! I'll have to check it out tomorrow!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She's 4 now. And Coup will be 3 next month.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did I say barrel? I meant heart girth! Sorry, I'm a bit under the influence...Lol! But it seems more accurate because it uses the length of the doe, which yours look pretty long and that length also slightly includes how much the belly sticks out

I hope tempers udder doesn't hit the ground at 4 lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm almost positive Temper will be fine at 4 :lol: Her udder is now the same size it was when she was bagged up when I was milking her last year, and it's still soft!

Yes, you said barrel  I'll let you know what the tape says vs the other way.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, I would love to know the difference! Especially with coup! I have done it once but it was with kids.. It didn't show much difference, but kids don't have much of a barrel and they aren't very long..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

For sure, seems accurate with the little buckling. He's 12lbs and it says he's 12lbs. But with an adult, that's the real question! 
Thinking back on it, when I got Coup, she was way bigger than the FF, so she probably weighed more than her, even though the tape said she was about 190.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nice! I can't wait to see what it says for her!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Someone on FB is selling two very ugly does for over 1000$ each... But they come with three kids each! Lol...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> Dee, I just searched for some information on mosquito dunks and dragonflies, and most results seem to say that the dunks don't hurt them. I don't know why I saw some come out deformed, but maybe it was only one particular species or maybe it was caused by something else altogether.
> 
> Since you had a problem with other little insects, the Dunks might be good to at least try. If you notice a problem, you could stop. If it clears up your other flying pests, that would be a real plus.


Idk how I missed this post.. Stupid internet.. Thanx for looking that up! I think I'm going to try your other idea and get the mosquito fish and save them before it dries up


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What?! Are the kids at least does? :lol: Not that it really helps anything, but still!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The first doe for 1000 has 3 doe kids as a FF.. and the second has 2 d 1 b also FF... E SECOND DOE IS 1300 :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You would laugh your keister off if you saw the pix of these does! I wouldn't pay $100 for them...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh, they're FF's too?! :ROFL: Are they even registered? Or just some backyard goats and someone with a crazy idea? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Are they like the obers I bought for $8 each? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh Ya that too! It gets even better! He listed the "sire and dam" and when some people called him out and said they couldn't find her under progeny of the dam he said that he edited the names in the post and she hasn't been registered yet! The dams he is claiming they are from are Hoanbu goats... By the looks of them I would have reason to doubt it....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

LOL, I love it when things don't add up for stupid people. You need to text me a pic or that, or email me a screenshot!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. There were actually three... One did not say it comes with kids... Sending email now..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. It won't let me email it? Maybe my service is bad? I'll post the first pic here but cut off the persons name..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So there were 3 FF's and two came with kids?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yup.. And the two that had kids apparently had trips


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So weird. Definitely not a $1000 purchase, even with the doe kids. The does dam was surprisingly on test though, not very great, but she was. Crazy too because there's a lot of Hoanbu and Kastdemurs in the lines.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Not sure if he is truthful about the parents though since the does are " not registered yet"


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, so some filtering through the genetics site, there is no Cinnabon or Deborah, but the other goats do match up. But yeah, those are some rather poor examples of Hoanbu and Kastdemur! Very small does too, not likely that they had trips, but I guess it could happen.


----------



## goathiker

Those are some stunted goats for sure...the sad thing is the one in top picture should have been a beautiful doe :sigh:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol sure, anything is possible right?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So after some further digging, I fail to see how their goats look like that, when these two are under the Chalab herd name and look like this....


----------



## goathiker

Well, disregard the bent front legs from rickets, the steep rump and dropped udder from a mixture of selenium deficiency and freshening too small and _really_ look at her lines and structure.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Chalab farm is also in NH, is that person in CA?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No, it's in NH.. ITs on a FB page


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I told myself I would get to bed before midnight for the first time since the time change so I'm gonna try... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Maybe their herd just took a dive? :shrug: I don't know, I just can't get past how they ruined something that had such good potential! Hoanbu, Kastdemur, and Lakeshore.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill, what is rickets? Is it fixable


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Aw man! Night Dee! I have to either stay up until 1 because I was late at feeding the kid, or take a cat nap and get back up... that didn't work out so great last night, I fell asleep at 10 and didn't feed him until 7 :lol: 
This is one of the biggest reasons that people shouldn't have kids after 40, their babies would starve :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Rickets affects the growth plates and bends the legs all weird. Insufficient amount of phosphorous, vit. D or calcium can cause it. It can be helped to be corrected, depending on how bad it is.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Great Lacie.. That's what I'm worried about with my herd... SAADA, Wingwood, and kastdemur.. What if I ruin them all..

Though I did just look into black Mesa and found out that they don't have very pretty goats :lol: but maybe they have great production? I didn't get that far but they must be famous for something...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg.. I love the dog nose in that pic Lacie!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, but you actually care for your goats, and don't let them kid young, so there's no possibility that you'd stunt one by breeding it before 2 :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That was Roo's baby nose :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:lol: I hope all the babies look normal! Nighty night! I have six minutes! ZZZZ


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She was this big


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, night Dee!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh you guys should see the goat they have on CL!! Haha!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Gosh, I can't find it now! 
They had a doe up for $1,600 bred or $1,300 in milk, she had an udder dragging on the ground pretty much! lol! I saw that ad and just laughed and laughed lol! It was up for a long while and I think it's been expired now, I wish I coulda showed you the pics! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh, and Ellie ate some grain this morning, not much, but more and better then she has been! And she was eating hay pretty good too


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Glad Ellie is feeling a little better! I hope she starts eating more today..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My mom just texted me and said she's been mowing down on hay!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! Pig out Ellie! Feed those kids!


----------



## nigies4ever

I asked Athena if she's got twin does in there for me, she says yes :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wow. Ellie had twins this morning. I didn't think she was due till around the 10th of April... but apparently not. Dappled doeling and spotted caped buckling! They were all dried off and everything when I went out there. Moved her and the babies inside the shed. However, she's not letting them nurse much... They are nursing, but she keeps moving. Shes ravenous so once I got her moved inside I gave her a flake of hay, but now she won't let them eat at all. She just keeps moving away. They will com up to her face and she will push them away. She is talking to them and checking on them and licking them however... Should I just let her get her fill, and then see if she will let them nurse more? They are hungry.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, so big difference between the tape and measurement method! By the tape, Coup is 115lbs, with the measurements, she's 140lbs. So back when she was 190lbs by the tape, she was 250lbs by the measurements! Soooo, she has 90lbs to gain instead.... fabulous....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmm, you have a stand right? Id put her on it and let the kids nurse, then put them all back together for now.


----------



## ariella42

Congrats on the kids! I don't have any real advice about getting her to feed them, though you could tie her up for a moment to let them nurse.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yeah, I can try and move her to the stand, she's not being very cooperative right now. :lol:

In other news, Annie's triplets are all doing great and the bottle baby is up to 13.5 pounds


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What, when did she have those?! I didn't hear about it! :lol: Congrats!
And yay for the buckling! He's competing with mine


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh, I thought I told you. :lol: She had them on the night of the 12th and the 13th. Triplets bucks.  Two are HUGE and the other one is on the smaller side. They're super gorgeous, which is shocking because Annie is not the best conformed doe. :lol: But she has definitely proved herself in her first kidding. 

Is he gaining enough? He'll be three weeks on Friday and was like 5 pounds when I got him.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, sorry had to put the goat out.
Ah, triplet bucks, who needs that! :lol: Congrats though, glad they're nice looking! 

Weeeeeell, considering he almost died and he's gaining now, that's a good thing. He was like 8lbs when you switch him to the mix right, so he's gained about 5.5lbs in like a week? How long has it been?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Triplet bucks is fine, good for market wethers  

Yeah, hmmm, about a week, yeah. He's living outside with Annie and her kids during the day, and comes back in at night.


----------



## Scottyhorse

He's eating a full bottle now every 4-5 hours, sometimes he gets full before and doesn't finish quite all of it. It's just the regular pepsi bottle.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ok, so big difference between the tape and measurement method! By the tape, Coup is 115lbs, with the measurements, she's 140lbs. So back when she was 190lbs by the tape, she was 250lbs by the measurements! Soooo, she has 90lbs to gain instead.... fabulous....


Lol 140 sounds better for a doe of her stature!


----------



## Scottyhorse

So, I think Ellie just doesn't like the buck kid.  She's letting the doeling nurse all she wants, but not the buckling. She's headbutting him, biting, etc. I bottle fed him some of the cows milk mix, but he still seems hungry. I can hold her or tie her up or put her in the stand but then she kicks him...


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

does she still have discharge? If so rub a little bit on the buckling's head and butt sometimes that reminds them that is their baby.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Can anyone help here, PLEASE! http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/baby-goat-emergency-help-176914/


----------



## Scottyhorse

Tried putting some goop on him... Nada.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Might just have to pull him and bottle feed him. Funny though, since they usually reject the does.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lol 140 sounds better for a doe of her stature!


It does! :lol: But now that I know she's even further off from the goal than I thought, it's depressing! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So I switched Fenris over to the lambar nipples on the bottle, he kept pulling away from the pritchard nipple because it's getting too small for him. He just sucked down 20oz in no time from the lambar nipple :lol: Guess I should have done that a few days ago :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: I just now got that email, Dee! :ROFL: :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Just bottle fed him about 1 cup of the whole milk mix... He seems much more content now. Gunner is also taking on the roll of his adopted mama


----------



## Scottyhorse

Didn't really want another bottle baby... But whatever. :lol: He's out in the goat pen snoozing right now. The other bottle baby is jealous of him though, little guy got a bottle and he didn't  I should weigh him later.... :chin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lacie, at TSC now, should I get the dextrose? They have no amino acid


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I would if you can.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok, I got that...

At the pharmacy to see if they have amino acid but it's not looking like it.. Is that ok?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

While you're out, get ketone strips from the drug store if you don't have any.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah that's ok. It's not too important, it's just more calories, vitamin and electrolyes.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok, I can give her electrolytes anyways... 

All they have is a pill form


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Soooo Sydney.... where's the pics of these kids?!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And I have ketone test powder at home... Just have to catch some pee.. Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Eh, pass on the pills. Just mix the dextrose in some electolytes and give her b complex shot.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok sounds good! Thanks!

And I got the injectable calcium, should I inject it or give it orally?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You can mix it with the dextrose and electrolytes.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok thanks


----------



## Scottyhorse

Lacie, I'll try and post some pictures later.  There's 6 Boer kids now :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How much of the dextrose and calcium should she get? 
These are what I have.. I'm gonna finish up the drench I have too...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Mix the calcium, dextrose and electrolytes all together, equal parts of each. For standard does, they get 6-8oz, so for her, I'd cut it in half, so like 3-4oz every 6-8hrs.
It will make about 50oz of mix. Keep it in the fridge as the dextrose and calcium do not have a preservative. Might want to boil the water you use for the electrolyte mix too, and mix when it cools. Just to keep the bacteria down.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok thanks


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Mug shot of the day


----------



## ksalvagno

Way way way too cute!


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Mug shot of the day


You could do pet portraits professionally!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm so glad our company didn't stay long :lol:

I have the best grandma ever! Last week she gave me home made cookies, brownies and a banana nut bread she had bought. And today she brought me corned beef! Yum!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Somehow the rum found its way into my cup again.. When I came back to my senses I grabbed a beer instead :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, that pic almost makes me want a red! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm trying to bring you to the dark side, Dee :lol: Have some more :lol: These are the unphotogenic ones, I'll have to really take time out to get some good ones.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

All the pretty mug shots are Roo puppies, she has the best looking babies :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So I weighed Fenris tonight, 14lbs 3oz. Guess he's not 12lbs anymore :lol: Didn't look like he was much bigger :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw! That no mask red is adorable!

You are over feeding that kid.. You are goi to kill him! :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Am not! :lol: He's going to be more powerful than you could possibly imagine! :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh dear lord he's going to die! :sarcastic face: stop feeding him so much! Only 10% :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey, have you noticed any personality differences between the Reds and blues?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But... he can eat 20oz in one feeding if he's hungry enough, that would not go over very well with him if I split that into his 7 feedings, that's less than 3oz per feeding! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Hey, have you noticed any personality differences between the Reds and blues?


It really depends on the puppy, color isn't a factor. There's always an angry one, or two... or three, etc in every bunch, and there's always 1-2 shy ones depending on how big the litter is, and always a couple snugly babies.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! Omg.. I'm glad I didn't hear about that 10% thing last year... My buck was getting 32 oz per feeding at 4.5 weeks old... And he never had issues with it. Actually my vet told me that when I was bottle feeding Eddie but luckily I met my nubian mentor shortly after and she steered me right and I never even thought about the vets formula again lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's why your buck grew  Takes calcium to grow their skeletal frames


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Be back in like 10-15 minutes, gotta feed him again :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I got the shy dog of the bunch (my black Aussie x) and he is the best dog I have ever had in my whole life! He's not shy any more but he is loyal, loyal, and more loyal!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok that was more than 15 minutes, but I did a bunch of different things in that time :lol: Fed the goat, brought some stuff to the pigs, turned off the horse water, checked on the does, found Pollyanna, put Nehru back because he got out, brought the puppies inside, got something to drink, played with the goat, threw a million catlings out of the house and I'm back now :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Do donkeys make good friends for goats?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Some people have them as herd protectors, but they can break a kids leg pretty easily if they step on them. Solid hooves don't have as much give as a cloven hoof, like goats, llamas, etc. 
I know a lady who has a zebra and a llama in with her goats, but no donkeys....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If you were to get a donkey to go in with the goats, I'd probably go with a mini donkey.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Oh, so now everyone's talkin 'bout donkeys. What brought this on?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I saw a donkey at my shelter and I wanted to take him...

He wouldn't be with the kids, he would be with the does.. If that makes a difference lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> If you were to get a donkey to go in with the goats, I'd probably go with a mini donkey.


But is there a plus side to having a mini donkey? I remember mention of cows or horses being good for taking in parasites that could be harmful to goats, would a donkey do that too! Would a mini donkey provide any protection?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Not entirely sure, I'd just be afraid of a full size donkey going crazy and hurting them :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Are full size donkeys as big as horses?


----------



## goathiker

I wouldn't get a Donkey at all...Definitely not a mini, I'd get a Burro. Totally different personality...


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Did well at my track meet yesterday.


Kayla Renee


----------



## LadySecret

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Are full size donkeys as big as horses?


Donkey height at the withers can vary quite a bit depending on the breed and gender. Most donkeys fall somewhere between 7 to 15 hands. 12 hands is probably most common. Mammoth jacks can be 16 hands or more but they aren't very common.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

congrats on your track meet.

Do Oberhalsi (sp) ever have solid black babies?


----------



## Emzi00

Yes, Oberhasli can have solid black kids.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Solid black bucks are a DQ though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

4 more days! :stars:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I found away to put Clarice in my name without it causing a huge screw up! I'm transferring Tess into my name today (instead of trying to figure out a lease, or getting a herd name for my sister and transferring her to me on the application), along with Babette, Biagia and Coup. THEN I'll fill out her papers online  
That'll save a lot of money and headache :greengrin:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok Jill... What's the difference?? There is the wild horse and burro adoption by my house every other year.. But I thought they were just wild donkeys? My friend has a burro from there but it's a girl.. I want a male


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Solid black bucks are a DQ though.


That's really stupid.. Why would they accept a color but only for one gender?? I hate stupid rules..

Congrats on figuring out your "mess" :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Two birds just flew by and pooped on my truck..


----------



## CritterCarnival

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ok Jill... What's the difference?? There is the wild horse and burro adoption by my house every other year.. But I thought they were just wild donkeys? My friend has a burro from there but it's a girl.. I want a male


Same critter, "burro" is just the Spanish word for donkey.

Donkeys come in miniature, small standard, standard, and mammoth sizes.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> I wouldn't get a Donkey at all...Definitely not a mini, I'd get a Burro. Totally different personality...


Then Jill has some explaining to do :lol:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Rosie has 5 more days!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Any alpine breeders, I'd like to know your opinions on all black alpines?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

All black is acceptable, and I've found they have the best milk as well.


----------



## goathiker

They're the same about like a Mustang is the same as a Quarter Horse. The main difference is that in horses, we've bred them better to do certain jobs, In Donkeys, we've bred them into spoiled rotten bad tempered pets. The wild burro herds still carry the working animal strains that helped build this country. They have many qualities that the pet Donkeys have lost.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I could easily get a wild burro, like I said


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Got the papers sent in today, hopefully in a week or so I can register Clarice 

And in other news... Biagia's teat is 4" from hitting the ground :shock:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ellie ate fairly good tonight compared to what she has been eating!  makes me feel better


----------



## glndg

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Ellie ate fairly good tonight compared to what she has been eating!  makes me feel better


:sun::dancedgi: Hope she continues to improve!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thank you! I hope so too! I'm hoping so with vigorous treatment


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My friends wild burro, she likes me


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So wild..  :lol: 

Well, I burnt the baby's head tonight  I always hate doing that, but it has to be done! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Glad she's eating more now, Skyla! Have you been drenching the mix to her?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I am too!

Yes I am, a bit more then 3oz at a time.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol well wild meaning she was caught from the wild.. My friend has had her for 5 years or more


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well.... Whilst taking a little traipse through the pasture.... THIS caught my eye! So, sometime this week maybe, I'll have my appy baby!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My aunts horse still has an udder and the foal is 7 hrs old... It doesn't have real milk in it anymore but it won't shrink... :shrug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well.... if the foal is 7hrs old, she'll probably still have an udder :lol: But yeah, sometimes they don't shrink back up all the way. However, this mare IS pregnant.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry.. 7 yrs... I guess she has some hormonal embalence...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Lacie any chance your bored again?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

possibly....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So I found out that this other nubian farm is friends with the farm I reserved a doe from and I can get one from there if I want! Problem is all the pix on the site seem to be of them when they were FF

Wanna pick another doe for me and I can see if the ones you pic are the same as the ones I picked?
http://blossomthymedg.tripod.com/id1.html


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

If you do, plz don't pick any Americans no matter how nice they look...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh and just pass the first three does really quick because there a three different reasons why I can't have kids from them


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, they aren't the most striking. I'd pick Koa, and Zamosa as my top two.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Guess Zamosa's out :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I liked Cessna and promise... I didn't like the foreudder on koa but I guess with the two I picked you can't even judge the fore udder cuz they are ff and in cessnas pic I don't even think I saw one lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, they aren't the most striking. I'd pick Koa, and Zamosa as my top two.


Do you think I would be better off with a ff from the other farm I was looking at? Cuz the only other goat I want from them rig now is from lady bug :lol:


----------



## glndg

Dee, I thought you decided to wait. And of course they would want to sell you a kid.....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Vivki, im worried if I sell all my kids and only have this one I bought from Washington then she will be lonely?? I can't put her with the big does..


----------



## goathiker

Why not? All my kids are in the group pen.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Your kids are with your adults? I'll be bottle raising so I don't want her sneaking any milk... And the big does won't be dry for a while


----------



## glndg

So you want your kid to have a buddy her age and size? And you don't want her stealing milk. 

For what it's worth, I would pick a completely different doe from that herd.:underchair:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> So you want your kid to have a buddy her age and size? And you don't want her stealing milk.
> 
> For what it's worth, I would pick a completely different doe from that herd.:underchair:


You think I should get another kid from the same herd I'm getting my kid from? (Just trying to clarify) and why do you think I should get them from the same herd if that's what you mean?


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> You think I should get another kid from the same herd I'm getting my kid from? (Just trying to clarify) and why do you think I should get them from the same herd if that's what you mean?


No, I meant I would pick a different doe than what either you or Lacie picked. But who am I to say? I would get something from Disarono.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I love the look of disarono... But she's American....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want to say I still like the FF from the other farm better than the available PB does from this farm..


----------



## glndg

I'd still pick her. Besides looking good, she has her Superior Genetics designation, has an LA score of 92, rated EEEE, and has a very impressive show record.

IMHO, some genetic diversity is good.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Genetic diversity is definitely good but I am not prepared to start my small herd out with Americans... Nubians are the only breed that Americans are frowned upon and I'm just not ready for the struggle to sell the kids...


----------



## glndg

Sorry I didn't follow your guidelines. I didn't know how to tell if they were American or PB. I just figured it out. Personally, I wouldn't let the fact that she is an American rule her out, but I understand that you have your reasons for not wanting Americans.:flag:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If you are looking to really improve your herd, don't get a kid from any of them just by looking at their FF pictures, or if they are FF. You want a kid from a proven doe, bred to a buck with freshened daughters that you can see. If the udders and structure are not consistent, or just not great, you can't rely on the doe to fix it, and vice versa. You need to go with a doe with daughters you can see, and a buck with really nice kids.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> If you are looking to really improve your herd, don't get a kid from any of them just by looking at their FF pictures, or if they are FF. You want a kid from a proven doe, bred to a buck with freshened daughters that you can see. If the udders and structure are not consistent, or just not great, you can't rely on the doe to fix it, and vice versa. You need to go with a doe with daughters you can see, and a buck with really nice kids.


From what I hear no Nubians are consistent?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Unfortunately the most popular strand of Nubians down here is not one of my favorite anymore... Kastdemur have some wonderful goats.. But I think they got out of Nubians for a reason... A lot of their does just didn't have the right look either in the top line or the udder... So that's why I'm pushing so hard to get these does from Washington while they are headed my way.. I want different and better than what is around me..


----------



## glndg

To back up a bit, are you sure you won't be keeping a kid from one of your does?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm 90% sure I don't want to keep one of my does from this year.. To I want to keep a buck from Temper just long enough to breed him to Kat then Sell him..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If the breeding is done right, and has many years of fixing this trait and that trait, you will eventually have a whole herd of consistency. Someone like Kastdemurs, tried to have too many things going at once. You do that, and you loose your consistency, and quality control so to speak. 
An example buck would be Star Status, all his kids are consistent. He stamps them all with the same legs, deep bodies, strong toplines, and from what I've seen, very balanced udders.


----------



## goathiker

How are you going to know what your buck is going to produce if you don't develop young doe from him?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> If the breeding is done right, and has many years of fixing this trait and that trait, you will eventually have a whole herd of consistency. Someone like Kastdemurs, tried to have too many things going at once. You do that, and you loose your consistency, and quality control so to speak.
> An example buck would be Star Status, all his kids are consistent. He stamps them all with the same legs, deep bodies, strong toplines, and from what I've seen, very balanced udders.


Seems that his name is fitting then! Lol!

I just want good goats... I wish I had more room and more money to have a lot of them! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> How are you going to know what your buck is going to produce if you don't develop young doe from him?


Hopefully keep in contact with the buyer?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill, I don't have the space to keep a doe I can't breed.. And I can't/ won't breed her back to her sire


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did y'all leave me? Is it bed time?


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Did y'all leave me? Is it bed time?


I'm here. I was giving my dog her pills.

I don't know.....maybe you could get another buck instead of another doe.

As far as consistency goes, a SG designation would indicate some degree of that. I don't think that it would be hard to sell kids from an American out of a doe like Disarono if they are bred to the right buck. With more goats like her, Americans might become more accepted. But I really don't know anything about Nubians and what is popular......


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ellie at even better this morning!!!!   :stars:


----------



## ThreeHavens

Yayy, Skyla! So thankful.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I was so happy to see her eat! She was slow, and ate *maybe* half, a bit less... But I'm happy with thats


----------



## NyGoatMom

So glad Skyla 

In other news, I'm going to have to re-measure my goats....but I know they're not as big as Lacies neanderthals :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Let me know how they measure up to mine! I'm always curious to know how tall everyone else's goats are


----------



## NyGoatMom

Will do...I'll measure them today


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Morning everyone!

Glad Ellie is doing better Skyla!


----------



## NyGoatMom

ok, so I just measured them...but need to check the chart..not sure I did it right.

On another note~I found out a snowball to the face deters a randy buck


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok so Alex ( 22 month old Sable buck)is about 175 lbs...and stands 31 1/2 in. He was mineral deficient and weighed 90 lbs when I got him in October...

Daisy is a 2 1/2 year old 3/4 nubian 1/4 lamancha and stands 28 1/2 inches and weighs 155 lbs...due in two weeks.

Madeline is a 2 year old saanen doe standing 29 1/4 tall and weighs 165 lbs (ff due in 2 weeks)

Clarabelle is a 1 year old nubian doe standing 27" tall and weighs 115 lbs and due in 2 weeks. (decided to go ahead and breed her this year...all the others I waited for the second season...will never breed the year olds again..I much prefer to wait)

I may need to remeasure tomorrow when I do hoof trims....

So I have tiny goats :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Temper is grunting and feeling very uncomfortable today.. I only 3 1/2 more weeks! I better order all the stuff I need..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Forgot the pic!


----------



## NyGoatMom

So cute


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Just placed my order for a lamb bar and a new pair of clippers! Now I just need to order the pasteurizer and I think I'll be ready for kids!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NyGoatMom said:


> So cute


Thanx Stephanie  she's my fav! Don't tell the others though...:lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Mums the word :|


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Eddie has an ulcer on his eye... Idk how it got there.. Nothing in his eye... I have some expired meds, hope they work..

His eyes have been pretty watery, is that a sign of some disease or could it be allergies?


----------



## nigies4ever

Allergies have been really bad here w/ all the animals..probably that


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I hope that's all it is... Poor guy.. He wasn't thrilled about getting ointment put in his eye but he's a good boy


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hope his eye clears up.

I bet Clarice and Buffy will kid the same day :lol: They both look like they have the same amount of progress going on, it's a race


----------



## goathiker

I ran away


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, guess we better go get you :lol: Who are you hiding from?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think one of my chickens is anemic?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why are you running Jill?
Do either of you think Eddie could have a disease like chlamidia? Doesn't that affect the eyes?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't think he has chlamydia, might have poked it or got something in it though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I also took eye lid pix of the boys if Ya wanna tell me what you think?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They look pretty good. Obsidian's look a bit paler, but sometimes they are just that way naturally.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Obsidian has always been a bit more pale... But he has clumpy poi again.. It seems to happen to him every so often..


----------



## goathiker

Not hiding :lol: playing. I'm in a motel in Newport.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What are you doing there?


----------



## goathiker

I kidnapped my daughter away from her kid and left the auntie to babysit. We're going to go to the Wax museum and some touristy stuff tomorrow.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Fun! Escape from the children!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh hey Jill, that chicken that you told me to separate is doing great! Now I'm just waiting for her to molt so she can get rid of her ugly tail feathers and grow back her flight feathers that her previous owner cut off..


----------



## goathiker

She looks good  
There's 3 Montana cowboys in the room below us :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hmm... I'm trying to imagine the sounds you are hearing from below..


----------



## goathiker

They're off to the bar right now.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is there a way to cause a chicken to molt?

Oh and some great news, Kat's fur is looking so good! She accepted more grain finally so I added more oats and BOSS and it's working! Of course she's not perfect but she looks good to me compared to what she was.. I'll try to get a pic tomorrow


----------



## goathiker

Great and no, molt is dependent on light. I guess you could restrict how much light she gets and see if it works.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh darn.. No, I'll just wait.. I dont want to deprive her of her vit D


----------



## NyGoatMom

So Lacie~ Did you see my measurements?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I did! Yours are actually taller than one of my does :lol: She's about 26", small line and a triplet. The height difference between her and my biggest doe is a little more than 7" :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Now I really want to measure my does again! But that will be a real PITA....


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm so angry :veryangry::wallbang::angry::hair::hair::hair::hair::hair::hair::hair::hair::hair:


----------



## Emzi00

What's wrong Syd? :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, so Billie is 29.5" tall, and 160# and Ellie is 27" tall, and about 105#. Ellie is due in 20 days and then Billie has 23 days left. Thinking Ellie has a single and Billie either twins or small triplets.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What happened Sydney?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Okay, you know that doe I put a deposit down on awhile back? Well the seller can't meet us as close as she could on the last day we were going to get her (which my mom backed out of) but she's still taking time out of her day to meet us closer from her place. Well my mom, last night decided she's not going there, and I am going to lose me $100 and not going to get the goat. And then she's accusing me of lying now, too.  *insert censored words here*


----------



## Emzi00

See Sydney, now is when you grab the keys and go get the goat yourself.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh man, what a load of bull! That's why I hate having to put deposits on something before I know what's going to happen. Sorry Sydney :hug:

But that's awesome Emma! Can't wait, hope you get doe kids! 

Fenris is coming up on 16lbs  12 days old this morning.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So is there any pictures of the baby bellies, Emma?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh sheesh Sydney... That sucks... But I agree with Emma, take the car! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

This was them maybe a week ago, I need new pictures.  Billie is bigger, but it's hard to tell how much is hay and what's babies. Ellie is a lot smaller, so I doubt she'll have more than a single.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

or have a friend take you.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think twins at most for Billie. And wow, Ellie sure got dark! I actually think she's pretty now :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I did! Yours are actually taller than one of my does :lol: She's about 26", small line and a triplet. The height difference between her and my biggest doe is a little more than 7" :lol:


What??? No way! But I bet your others are tall!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sorry Sydney  Maybe after your Mom calms down some she'll take you?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, my little runty Clarice :lol: She make up for it in mass though :lol: (milked out pic)


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well she's not going to take me today, and after that I'm out of luck.  I know Lacie, I am so angry at her right now.  I had to put a deposit on her..... And she did this last time when I was going to get those two kids from Camanna!!!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I would ask a friend, but it's like 3 hours one way.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That sucks  Sorry Sydney. What if you offered to pay for her gas and time, would she bring the kid to you?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

One of my friends took me 3 hrs to get Obsidian! You just need to find one that likes road trips! An definitely pay for their gas


----------



## Scottyhorse

The only friend that could take me is getting a tuxedo with her brother for his prom...  And she wouldn't be able to deliver the doe.


----------



## Scottyhorse

And I only have enough money for the doe anyways :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

There's no way she could hold the kid until later today, or even tomorrow or anything, until you can get someone to drive you? Or if there's anyone over 25 you trust, and they are available today, and you have your permit, you could drive.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well that sucks! But hey, everything happens for a reason, right? Maybe you would have drove the 3hrs up, then wouldn't have liked the doe in person and had to drive back for nothing, or a crappy goat, or maybe something terrible would have happened if you left today.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That is so true Lacie, I totally believe everything happens for a reason..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

In other news, Eddies eye is already looking better! The spot on his cornea is gone so it's just a little cloudy now and very red from the blood vessels rushing to the area to heal it! Sounds ugly but it looks great to me! Must have caught it on time


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's great Dee! Must have got it in time


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ellie ate nearly all her breakfast today!  she just left a small handful and ate the rest!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Awesome Skyla! 

I finally got ahold of some orchard grass! Now to see if my picky brats will even eat it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So happy


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Now I gotta go unload all the hay.. Ttyl!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yeah, I suppose that's true....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That really is a bummer Sydney.... I'm sorry


----------



## glndg

Scottyhorse said:


> Yeah, I suppose that's true....


Would the breeder let you pay for boarding until you can pick the doe up? I have seen places that charge a few dollars per day for that. Maybe you could get enough more money to cover that if it wasn't too long before you could get there.


----------



## Scottyhorse

She would but then we would have to go all the way to her house (which is like over 4 hours one way) and my mom definitely wouldn't do that.


----------



## glndg

Scottyhorse said:


> She would but then we would have to go all the way to her house (which is like over 4 hours one way) and my mom definitely wouldn't do that.


That's too bad. Sorry.


----------



## NubianFan

Daff had her babies this morning at about 11:30. Buck/doe twins. She didn't have a bit of trouble. Doeling is brown with fancy painted markings and frosted ears, buckling is tri colored black, brown and one slash of whit that looks like a lighting slash. Frosted ears and lots of white on his face. Lots of fancy painted up marking his facial stripes even extend below his chin. Just a flashy little dude.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do we get pix Leslie!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Pics would be great~Congrats Leslie 

Sydney~So sorry your Mom won't take you...I'm one of those weird people that will travel 4 hours one way for chickens...:lol: If we were close I'd hook you up!

Lacie~That doe is NOT "runty" to me! That mass she has is awesome


----------



## NubianFan

I really don't understand your mom's reasoning on this. Is there something I am missing. I would not want to throw away $100 nor would I want my child to throw away that amount of money. Did she not know you had put a deposit down on this doe or something or did she not know her far away the doe was? Was there something about it you didn't tell her or misled her about? I would not want to waste that kind of money. I would either be going to get the got or making arrangements for someone to go get the goat. Unless there was some emergency where I just couldn't or some financial tragedy. Or unless my daughter hadn't been honest with me about some part of the transaction.


----------



## goathiker

So, I'm gone a day and a half and Guinen gets frothy bloat...No wonder I have no life...


----------



## nchen7

hi everyone! I'm alive and decided to resurface for a little bit. how's everyone doing?? Leslie, I saw Daff had babies? pics???


----------



## NubianFan

Ni!!!!! You are alive!!!!! I don't have a computer right now. Posting from phone. 
Did you also see that Crush doesn't share my feelings? 
Very nearly killed me, but somehow I persist.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Glad you are back! :thumbsup:
If y'all have the time please check out this thread: 
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=177013
Thanks!

Kayla Renee


----------



## NubianFan

Dru had a doeling this year too. Kidding is officially done here. If I can figure out a way I would love to share pics here.


----------



## nchen7

I didn't catch up. I missed like 1000 pages! would have taken me ages. sorry crush doesn't share your feelings.  but congrats on all the babies!!!

another TGS member close to me kidded yesterday, got all the updates. realized I missed you guys, so I wanted to say hi! esp now that I'm not working nearly as much....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ni!!!!  :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Geesh... Hopes she's doing ok now Jill!


----------



## NubianFan

We are still friends and still talk almost daily. He says he loves me as a friend. Lucky me. Isn't that guy speak for "you are a dog"


----------



## goathiker

She's burping and pooping now, not eating anything yet.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's good, she'll be fine in no time I'm sure


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I got new pics of those bucklings... Still not sure which one to pick! I like things about both of them! :/


----------



## nchen7

he's missing out then Leslie!


----------



## nchen7

sleepy time for me. nite nite everyone!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Have a good night Ni, it was nice to hear from you!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ni! You're alive!  Not much has happened here, expect Moon had to be put down and kids were removed via c-section  Buck/doe twins. The doe didn't make it, but I still have the buck kid. He's 12 days old now  
How's everything there?

Jill, hope she'll be ok. That kind of crap happens every time I leave :eyeroll:


----------



## NubianFan

I don't know. It always ends the same. I am always culled. I feel pretty defective. And through. All my "friends" here wanted me to find out one way or another so I could "move on". Really they were just tired of hearing about him. And I kept trying to tell them there will not be a good outcome if I find out and he doesn't feel the same. There is no moving on, I am done. I don't want anyone else. I am tired of putting my heart out there just to get hurt. I am Un loveable. That has pretty much been proven time and time again. I am missing some key element women are supposed to possess to make men love them. Whatever it is, I was born without it. 
And I don't even want anyone else anyway. Who is going to measure up to him? No other man is going to be there for me no matter what and listen to. My problems and be a gentleman and not use me for his own gain in some way. I am just done.


----------



## goathiker

It's because the clover is growing so fast right now and I should have put the bloat blocks back out before I left.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Ni


----------



## glndg

nchen7 said:


> sleepy time for me. nite nite everyone!


Hi Ni! And Bye!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Ni! :wave:


----------



## glndg

NubianFan said:


> I don't know...........
> 
> And I don't even want anyone else anyway. Who is going to measure up to him? No other man is going to be there for me no matter what and listen to. My problems and be a gentleman and not use me for his own gain in some way. I am just done.


Sorry, Leslie. :blue:

But don't for a minute think you are defective. It's his loss.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My little cousin managed to get into my house again and they wanted me to baby sit again... And somehow the rum found its way into my cup again too..


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> My little cousin managed to get into my house again and they wanted me to baby sit again... And somehow the rum found its way into my cup again too..


Maybe you really don't want kids!:ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The girls were very impatient tonight! They tried to come in the house!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> Maybe you really don't want kids!:ROFL:


That is highly possible! :lol: either that or he is just the craziest child in the world... Which is highly highly possible! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh and just for clarification, the child was directed back to his rightful sitter before the rum found my cup.. If that makes it any better :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How is Guinen now Jill?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Can't decide what is giving the buckling the runs :chin: It's not like scours or anything, just not pellet logs, more like pudding. The grocery store didn't have any of the crystal buttermilk, so I went with another brand at a different store, Bulgarian whole buttermilk instead of the 1% they had at the other one that he's been getting. 
I've also been putting yogurt in the bottles since late afternoon yesterday because I didn't want it :lol: My sister keep giving me cases of baby yogurt, which is actually really good, but a person can only eat so many cases :lol: It's peach yogurt if it makes a difference. I don't see why either one would give him the runs, but he has them...
He's totally fine otherwise, good appetite, bouncing and lovey, just has some pudding for poop


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So he has been used to getting 1% buttermilk and you switched him to whole? How much do you mix? And how much sugar is in the yogurt?


----------



## goathiker

The yogurt could just be pushing through quickly.

Guinen is still hanging on, I think if she makes it through the night she'll be okay.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is she eating yet?


----------



## glndg

Oh, so sorry. I didn't realize it was still so touch and go. Sending her prayers.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hope she pulls through Jill. Bloat is a crummy thing to deal with, any illness for that matter is crappy to deal with. 


Yeah, with all the diet idiots out here it's really hard to find whole anything, so he's been getting 1% fat buttermilk, evap milk and whole cows milk. And he's getting whole fat buttermilk now, and the yogurt. 

I've been mixing it by the half gallon. 6oz evap, 4-6oz buttermilk (I kinda eyeball it), and the rest is milk. But I added the yogurt to it, two 4oz things of the baby yogurt to the half gallon. So broken down, he's eating an tad bit over an ounce of yogurt per bottle. 
There's 13g of sugar per 4oz, so I don't know how much that helps you :lol:

I'll back off on the yogurt and see what happens. He's not sick, it's just kinda gross :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Would it help if you ran a tube down her so all that could come out? Never had the frothy bloat, just all the gas bloating from last year.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So I forgot to take pix of Kat today... So I tried to get some while I was feeding tonight... Can't see much but I think her coat looks great! It's not all curly and gross and weird looking.. Idk how to describe it, but she finally looks normal!

Except when she gets her face in the way of the shot!


----------



## glndg

Hadn't heard of this before. 

" Another method involves placing a stick or rope through an animal's mouth to encourage salivation, which breaks down rumen foam."


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I looked it up, guess a tube doesn't help with frothy bloat. Really hope she pulls through this!


----------



## glndg

Yeah, looks like that is for "free-float bloat."
(Cattle)
"A few recommendations from the past seem unusual today, for example, "feather burnt, and held for some time while in full smoke, close under the nose of the animal"(1795); and "a pint of gin to each animal"(1925). Some of the early suggestions still have merit. For example, placing an animal's front feet on a mound so that the front feet are higher than the back feet helped to ease bloat because the esophagus was thus elevated and the gas was expelled more easily. Walking was a commonly used treatment for bloat and was effective if used before bloat reached the acute stage. Another method involves placing a stick or rope through an animal's mouth to encourage salivation, which breaks down the foam."


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's raining here...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Rain?? We got half a drop or so....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:sigh: I guess I will try to get some sleep..


----------



## goathiker

Okay, she has already spit up all the foam DH could get from her, he gave her soda 3 times and spent 4 hours in the barn making her get up every few minutes. He stayed with her until she pooped and then checked her every 15 minutes until I got home. He did a great job and all we can do now is keep her stable and hope she decides to go on. She is old, I probably shouldn't have bred this one last time after she had trouble last year, but she did give me 2 does to keep...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I hope she is ok Jill! We have a lot of clover here too... I will keep her in my prayers. If you can keep her comfortable tonight she will let us know what is meant to be by morning


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I thought oil helped frothy bloat?


----------



## sassykat6181

Administer an anti foaming agent (ie: Tide Laundry detergent powder (1 TSP mixed with approx 60ccs water),Therabloat (3ccs mixed with 30 cc water),DO NOT Tube with OIL!


----------



## glndg

Jill knows what to do -- and luckily sounds like DH does too.

Thanks, Katrina for the info. I deleted the treatment section of that post that mentioned oil.

Hope she makes it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Good to know! Thanx Kat!
How is she this morning Jill?


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It's raining here...


Yuck it's been really wet here, I think it's the wettest winter on record for NC.


----------



## sassykat6181

Just got an email from a company in Maine, Idexx, offering pregnancy testing through milk. Pretty cool!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I just got that too! Thought it was cool! And accidentally deleted it when I was cleaning out my inbox -_-


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg I got the same one! What's going on??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Could it possibly be through Bio-Tracking?


----------



## Ranger1

Maybe it IS through Biotracking because I got one too. I accidentally deleted it as junk-have to go dig it back out!


----------



## ariella42

I got one too. I believe IDEXX and Biotacking are affiliated.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Makes sense..


----------



## kramsay

What is the formula for figuring out how much a bottle kid should eat in a day? I can't find it any where.


----------



## glndg

I got one too, and I have never used Biotracking. I have had a vet use IDEXX, but the results went to the vet and I don't think I used that email address for it anyway. It did not go to the email I used for the state lab.

It did come to the email I use for The Goat Spot and the goat registries.


----------



## margaret

kramsay said:


> What is the formula for figuring out how much a bottle kid should eat in a day? I can't find it any where.


Well some people use 10% of the body weight I believe, but that's hardly enough.
I really couldn't tell you since I've never had a bottle baby be big enough to breed their first year.


----------



## kramsay

margaret said:


> Well some people use 10% of the body weight I believe, but that's hardly enough.
> I really couldn't tell you since I've never had a bottle baby be big enough to breed their first year.


Yeah 10% doesn't seem like nearly enough....But I don't know what is lol. I saw some one post it on here, I spent like 2 hours looking for it this morning and can't find it.


----------



## margaret

I think my ND kid Loretta is polled!
I never expected polled since neither dam nor sire was polled.
I've heard different things but breeding polled to polled wouldn't create a larger chance of a hermie would it?


----------



## margaret

kramsay said:


> Yeah 10% doesn't seem like nearly enough....But I don't know what is lol. I saw some one post it on here, I spent like 2 hours looking for it this morning and can't find it.


Lacie said that for inexperienced people it's very hard to bottle feed babies and get them big enough, that's why I'm doing lambar. Plus it's easier


----------



## goathiker

And now Pandora is kidding...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay babies!


----------



## goathiker

Just one I suspect...


----------



## goathiker

Single buckling...No glory there.

Guinen is up and eating.


----------



## margaret

Single buckling...lovely. what's he look like?
Glad Guinen's doing better.


----------



## goathiker

Looks like he's going to be cream colored. I'll take pictures when he's dry.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Bummer Jill, no little doeling! 
Really glad Guinen is doing better though!

Other poster, although it goes against everything I do here....:lol: If you really want the 10% thing, this is the formula 
Weigh the kid - multiply that weight by 16 to get his weight in ounces
Take that number and multiply it by 0.10, that will tell you how many ounces is 10% of his body weight, and that is the number used to feed the kid per day.
Example: 8lb X 16 = 128oz ~ 128 X 0.10 = 12.8oz to feed the entire day. Divide by 4 = 3.2oz per feeding.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

margaret said:


> Lacie said that for inexperienced people it's very hard to bottle feed babies and get them big enough, that's why I'm doing lambar. Plus it's easier


Yep, that is exactly why I hate everyone learning with the 10% thing, they get fixed on it and never think to feed them more.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

I use it for a starting point and then add 1/2 to 1 0z more per feeding until they are satisfied or look full to me.


----------



## kramsay

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Bummer Jill, no little doeling!
> Really glad Guinen is doing better though!
> 
> Other poster, although it goes against everything I do here....:lol: If you really want the 10% thing, this is the formula
> Weigh the kid - multiply that weight by 16 to get his weight in ounces
> Take that number and multiply it by 0.10, that will tell you how many ounces is 10% of his body weight, and that is the number used to feed the kid per day.
> Example: 8lb X 16 = 128oz ~ 128 X 0.10 = 12.8oz to feed the entire day. Divide by 4 = 3.2oz per feeding.


There is no way a kid could actually survive on that little food, is there?

In my googling, I found that 20-25% is a better number. I just feed them till they are full. But the guy I am selling them to doesn't have experience so I want to give him another way to look at it. 
I am hoping he will put them on a lambar.


----------



## goathiker

My other peeve is that people will let their kids fill up on hay instead of making sure that they are eating a good amount of their creep feed first.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I personally feed them about 28-30% if we want to get into numbers here. I had never even heard of the 10% way until I saw it on here, and no they do not do well on that. More often then not, the people that were instructed to feed the 10%, their kids either fail to thrive and grow, or they die...
And yes, they need to fill up on a starter feed before filling up on hay. Hay these days is so nutrient deficient, that's it's like eating cardboard.


----------



## nchen7

I'm sorry about Moon Lacie. how sad.

Jill, glad Guinen is still hanging in there!

Leslie, sorry about your crush. it's not you, it's them!


----------



## nigies4ever

Lacie, I saw on an old Loose Mineral thread that you feed a Farmer's mineral w/ 2530ppm copper..what's it called? I need to get a better one, and our local feed store carries tons of Farmer's products.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Used to until they quit ordering it, then I switched to Vitaferm, and now they are starting to drop associated feed so that's getting hard to order now! :GAAH: :lol:

It was this one ~http://farmerswarehouse.com/PDFs/Products/Minerals-Concentrates/1121T.pdf


----------



## nigies4ever

Wait Farmer's discontinued or your feed store quit ordering?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Feed store quit ordering it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My goats don't seem to like the sweet lix minerals... They never eat them.. Even when I empty the bucket and change it out for fresh stuff.. I even took away their salt lick to try to get them more attracted to minerals...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What kind of Sweet Lix are you using?


----------



## nigies4ever

Mine never eat the Sweetlix either..but luckily the Santa Cruz/Santa Clara area carries tons of the Farmer's stuff, so I'm gonna try that out.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The does are getting the dairy one and the boys are getting meat maker just cuz that's all the feed store had at the time


----------



## nigies4ever

The dairy one has a 1:1 calcium/phos. ratio and the Meat Maker has a 2:1..so the dairy one isn't actually beneficial to milkers, just shorts them on calcium..that's why I'm switching.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I figured it was because dairy goats are fed alfalfa?


----------



## glndg

Right. I looked it up on their web site a while ago. The dairy product is for animals that are getting calcium from alfalfa. The meat maker is designed for animals on pasture or browse that aren't getting much calcium.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, try and see if you can get one of these ~ http://sweetlix.com/products/C11A22P53/sweetlix-copperhead-max-16-8-mineral.aspx
http://www.sweetlix.com/products/C11A22/beef-cattle.aspx?load=53


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Or Haley ^^ Both are good choices, a bit better than the one from Farmers too, and in some areas, better than the Vitaferm I use.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok I'll try that one next time.. But I have a ton of minerals right now that they NEED to finish... I have a 25# bag of each...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Tempers babies are jumping around in there! They are feisty today!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hey everyone...just popped on to say hi~long day...a friend of mine died last night  so sad...

I missed Ni?? Darn it :faint:


----------



## goathiker

Baby buckling...


----------



## NyGoatMom

He is cute Jill  How's your frothy gal?


----------



## glndg

NyGoatMom said:


> Hey everyone...just popped on to say hi~long day...a friend of mine died last night  so sad...
> 
> I missed Ni?? Darn it :faint:


Wow, sorry Stephanie. Was it unexpected?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yes...she was in her late forties....CHF


----------



## goathiker

She's doing fine, up and eating now. 

The mother of this guy, on the other hand, I'm having to go taclke and hold down to make her feed him every 4 hours


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh man ....I am so praying my 2 ff's don't do that to me...ray:
Glad she is on the mend...


----------



## glndg

NyGoatMom said:


> Yes...she was in her late forties....CHF


Oh...so sorry. That's so young.

My dog has that. Not sure how much longer she has. She has been on meds for over a year now.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That sucks Steph 

I'm pulling my FF's babies this year, so that isn't going to be a problem for me


----------



## goathiker

I was going to pull hers until it turned out to be taco stuffing :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

MMM... Tacos!

Sorry about your friend Stephanie... She was so young.. That's rough  :hug:


----------



## nigies4ever

Lacie..of the Vitaferm, Farmer's, Sweetlix ones you mentioned, and the Cargill rn Onyx, which one would you say is best?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: LOL never thought of it that way :lol: I'm actually more inclined to pull buck kids rather than doe kids.

Umm, well I would probably use the Sweetlix Copperhead 16:8 over the farmers or the other sweetlix. I've never used the sweetlix one before or the onyx (feed store doesn't carry it/order it), but I know my goats LOVE the vitaferm over any mineral they've had before. It is expensive though, at my feed store at least ($53-56 a bag). I'd love to know how much the Copperhead from sweetlix runs though, because they'd probably order that for me.


----------



## nigies4ever

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :ROFL: LOL never thought of it that way :lol: I'm actually more inclined to pull buck kids rather than doe kids.
> 
> Umm, well I would probably use the Sweetlix Copperhead 16:8 over the farmers or the other sweetlix. I've never used the sweetlix one before or the onyx (feed store doesn't carry it/order it), but I know my goats LOVE the vitaferm over any mineral they've had before. It is expensive though, at my feed store at least ($53-56 a bag). I'd love to know how much the Copperhead from sweetlix runs though, because they'd probably order that for me.


Since it's a cattle mineral, is it chelated? It's usually $25ish for the Sweetlix Magnum Milk, so probably same for the Copperhead, unless it's a bigger bag.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

http://biozymebackoffice.com/public/pdfs/pds/4-vitaferm-concept-aid-5-s


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Temper doesn't want to be touched.. I think her back hurts from all the extra weight? She's the size of an angus.. And I think she's starting to bag up?? My boer bagged up 1 month before she kidded which was really frustrating cuz I didn't know the exact due date :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well sometimes you just get moody, and go through some "DON'T TOUCH ME!!!" phases :lol: And there is more pressure on the back, but mine like to get little massages


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I tried to massage her... She wasn't having it... So I massaged Kat instead! She very much enjoyed the double rubs. I hope it makes up for the 1/2 grain ration she got since she spilled her bowl and I refused to give her more :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh and Eddies eye looks great! There is just a small red spot left so I'm hoping it will be completely healed in 2 more days!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Glad his eye is getting better!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Funny that the horned goat is the one that gets injured of all my goats... 

Oh and I think Kat is carrying a single and Galaxy is eating too much.. Galaxy looked preggo today :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

If a doe is getting 1 cup of mixed grain per day can cut her off or should I taper it more first?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You can cut them off if you want. Every now and then I run out of grain for a day or two, so mine go from 6-9lbs to oatmeal then back to grain :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Well Temper is my concern... I never took her off grain.. Just cut her down to 1 cup now I want to cut her and Galaxy off grain... So I can just pull Kat out and feed her


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's gonna cry!! Hahaha! I hope she does t start hitting my back door...


----------



## goathiker

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :ROFL: LOL never thought of it that way :lol: I'm actually more inclined to pull buck kids rather than doe kids.


She's actually headed to the veal farm as soon as she's in milk well and trained enough for machine milking. I'll probably pull her kid tomorrow, I just didn't want to mess with colostrum feedings. 
The taco will be given a chance for packing but, Dave flooded the market 3 years ago and it's really hard to find buyers anymore.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks guys, yes she was young.  Service will be on Saturday....her Mom is handling it as well as possible but her sister is a mess..as are the nieces and nephews...

Ok Jill I need an explanation....what gender are you trying to keep? Boys for packing? And is it Mom or doeling that goes for tacos? :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

glndg said:


> Oh...so sorry. That's so young.
> 
> My dog has that. Not sure how much longer she has. She has been on meds for over a year now.....


So sorry  Can you believe my friend was seeing a heart surgeon and was supposed to get an aortic valve repair...and they HAD NO IDEA she had CHF? That seems crazy to me........


----------



## NyGoatMom

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That sucks Steph
> 
> I'm pulling my FF's babies this year, so that isn't going to be a problem for me


I'm seriously debating......but I dread doing 4oo small feedings a day round the clock...I'd rather do 3 a day...4 at the very most :lol: 
I may supplement bottles so I can pull 'em when I can do less...


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I don't know what y'all have been talking about because my phone won't show all the posts but I wanted I let y'all know that I'm making bookmarks for the elderly people at my church an I wanted to know what y'all thought of them....








Kayla Renee


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Rosie had twin bucklings today - pix on dream acres kidding thread


----------



## ThreeHavens

Bookmarks are cute, Kayla.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Thanks❤❤


Kayla Renee


----------



## glndg

NyGoatMom said:


> So sorry  Can you believe my friend was seeing a heart surgeon and was supposed to get an aortic valve repair...and they HAD NO IDEA she had CHF? That seems crazy to me........


That is crazy....and very unfortunate. I don't understand how they could not know? Very strange.

Sad for the family and friends.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Buck and die from Mochalo!  pics on my kidding thread 

I milker 4.5lbs of colostrum from her! And she held some back too!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> Thanks
> 
> Kayla Renee


When did you change your name?? :lol:







I'm still in an after hours emergency surgery..


----------



## goathiker

The book marks are very cute for Easter.

Stephanie, I just have to change my whole world. My last training project is going home on Sunday, I have _no_ training bookings for this summer. I can't sell my boys anymore. Even when I get some interest, they end up buying one of Dave's kids. I just don't have the right personality to to beat him. So, on to something else. I can't put the time and money into patterning little goats that will be sold for meat in the end. :sigh:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

HappyCaliGoats said:


> When did you change your name?? :lol:
> View attachment 91921
> 
> I'm still in an after hours emergency surgery..


I didn't change my name, on here it changes because I share an account with my sister,Chelbi.

Kayla Renee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh! Well tell Chelbi I said hi!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

She said hi and that she misses you all.


Kayla Renee


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I can't go to sleep..... Ugh I have to be at school by 7:00 and it's already 10:40..... And on thursday I have another track meet 


Kayla Renee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I can't go to sleep either...


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Oh my gosh. Your case looks a lot worse than mine is.... One of the Main reasons I can't go to sleep is my dachshund Is SNORING really loud!! 

Oh by the way you have REALLY PRETTY EYES.... Just wanted to let you know. 


Kayla Renee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Thank you!


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lol! Thank you!


They match the scrubs.:lol: Those photos are cool. Especially the first one. I thought it was an ad for something at first.


----------



## nigies4ever

Athena's 3 months into pregnancy..how much grain should she be getting??


----------



## goathiker

I gave my FF 1 pint of 14% grain daily along with chaffe hay or alfalfa.


----------



## nigies4ever

Hmm..okay, the ones I have are 17%..also, because I'm lazy (lol) what's the pint to cup conversion?


----------



## goathiker

One pint is 2 cups :lol: plus she got 2 lbs. of alfalfa in one form or another...


----------



## nigies4ever

Lol, thanks. I'll have to weigh out my alfalfa pellets, but right now her and the nigies are splitting 4 cups of those per day, plus free choice orchard grass and a little handful of BOSS.


----------



## goathiker

Up up up on the alfalfa. They are only 5 ounces per cup, 3 cups is almost a pound. It's your best building block for the kid.


----------



## goathiker

Nobody likes me everybody hates me...Going to the garden to eat...Hellminths...


----------



## nigies4ever

So 2 lbs per day for alfalfa, and a pint of grain? Sounds good...


----------



## nigies4ever

:lol: I thought it was "Nobody loves me, everybody hates me, guess I'll eat some worms! Big fat juicy ones, little skinny scrawny ones, guess I'll eat some worms." 

At least that's what my grandma used to say to me when I was a sassy little child :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Helminths are tapeworms :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

Oh.....:lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

As long as you don't try downing some Ivomec afterwards, lol


----------



## goathiker

Nah, doesn't work anyway :lol:

So, how are my twin does looking?


----------



## nigies4ever

Well, I asked Athena the other day and she seems to be thinking pink...although she begs to differ on whose they are :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Sounds good, I have the money put away...Now if it all works out...Tell Athena she'll be well taken care of and get to hiking when she's not milking :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

As far as Tiramisu..I was over there the other day and she's ginormous, needs-a-caution-sign ginormous.

I'm guessing two does and a buck for her. As for Athena..I don't wanna get my hopes up, but I've got a good feeling there's at least 1 little girl in there.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm finally home!... The cats are yelling at me to feed them...


----------



## goathiker

Oh, either will be great. You can't turn around down here without bumping into Tempo. They are great goats but, I really want an outcross to start the new herd plan. 
This was Guinen's last kidding, Barbara Gene probably has one or two more in her but, she's the same age and will be too old soon as well. Pandora is a huge disappointment and will be sold to the veal farm for calf milk. Her teats point sideways (blech), NO medial tendon at all. Unfortunately it's from the "great" Alpine buck I was sold for way too much. She's okay for machine milking but, not okay for me. 
I've had a few years of everything going wrong :lol: all because I was trying to please everyone except myself.


----------



## nigies4ever

Cai has one or two daughters in the Tempo herd, I think. He's a handsome dude ( :lol: ), but I don't think we'll be using him in the future..not cause of him, but because of other issues. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I hope Galaxy doesn't disappoint when her time comes... And I really hope Kat's udder looks as fabulous as it did last year!


----------



## goathiker

That's okay though. Still much better than I can here locally. If I'm going to switch breeds, I'm going to do it _my_ way this time. I just need to learn how to say NO really loud and resoundingly when DH gets taken in by these big breeders. :lol:
He wants to start showing. I'm not going to show, he will be my handler and he's going to have to do the way I want on bloodlines and stuff.


----------



## nigies4ever

What breeds do you primarily have right now? No ears are the best ears :lol:

Dee, when's Galaxy due?


----------



## goathiker

Galaxy hasn't been bred, Dee is a fan of fat/meaty udders  :lol:

My does are Nubian/Alpine experimentals. They have been good does for the last 8 years. We won Dexter in a raffle at a show, we paid a dollar for him but, he would cost about $1200 to replace so, what do you do? I've always loved the Munchies anyway.


----------



## nigies4ever

Wow, so what with the does, Dexter, and little Berry Berry, you've got quite the mixture going on, huh?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Galaxy needs to mature more... She's too little for 2015 kids so we will find out next year some time


----------



## nigies4ever

How old is she?


----------



## goathiker

Well, Berry is a wether, but yeah...
Bean is a Saanen, he was rescued...
Onyx is Alpine, he was also rescued...
Pup I raised from a kid, he's 3/4 Alpine-1/4 Nubian...
Other wethers you might see in pictures are boarded or here for training.

Then just the 2 does. Pandora is Barbara Gene's daughter from the Alpine buck(who destroyed all my fences) and I bred them all LaMancha this year.


----------



## nigies4ever

Training as in training for packing?


----------



## goathiker

Yep, I have a great area to teach many different things to pack goats. 

In my sig pic the little gray guy has been here 90 days (this time) and going home this Sunday, the two toned mini Alpine behind him has been boarded here most of his life (2 years) and belongs to the blonde woman, the brown is Pup and Onyx is hiding behind behind Bean.


----------



## nigies4ever

I'm on the app, so I can't see your sig pic right now, but it sounds cute..lol. I assume that's Dexter in your avatar pic?


----------



## goathiker

Yep that's Dexter...Here, good training class for all.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nigies4ever said:


> How old is she?


She turned 1 last month


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Dee love the selfies  lol! And you really do have super pretty eyes!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

thank you Skyla! I'm super tired today... But I think someone is gonna cover my shift


----------



## nigies4ever

Athena's got the clumpy poo thing going on


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

did ya all see my bucklings?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nigies4ever said:


> Athena's got the clumpy poo thing going on


Obsidian gets it once in a while too... I still can't figure it out... How bad is it?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> did ya all see my bucklings?


Not yet, where are they?


----------



## nigies4ever

She's just had it since this morning, and it's pretty clumpy, but I'm wondering if it's just because she didn't get grain last night? She normally does, and I just forgot to give it to her.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My girls got their grain at midnight... Lol.. Does she usually get a lot of grain?


----------



## nigies4ever

Just a cup right now..I'm just kinda leary with it since she's a FF. I don't want Godzilla-sized Manchie babies. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh that shouldn't have caused much of a problem.. Unless she got super stressed out about it?

I hope Kat doesn't have a Godzilla baby... I have been graining her a lot to keep her condition up....


----------



## nigies4ever

Yeah I don't know...I'm just gonna keep an eye on it. How long does Obsidian's usually last?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She looks to only have one in there anyway, unless she has two small ones which would be great.. Small babies and a smooth delivery lol! But she has two months to grow so well see..


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Cain and Able are on Dream Acres's Kidding thread


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

His is usually only a day but he did have it a bit ago for about a week... After day five I started him on probios and b complex and pepto cuz it got a little mushy too..


----------



## nigies4ever

Okay..good to know.

And I'm hoping Athena's got twins in there! I feel like I've asked this before, but when's Kat due?


----------



## nigies4ever

Ohh I saw Cain and Able! Cute little guys, and I love the names!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Cute names! I hope one doesn't kill the other... 

Kat is due May 18th if I remember correctly


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm not saying it's a good idea to wait five days before doing anything, esp with a pregnant doe.. Just so happened that Obi was fine. He passed a pin worm and got over it :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

Ooh, Athena is due anywhere from May 17th-31st, but my guess is she'll go later.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh actually Kat was with the buck for three days so she could go a little later too..


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I'm not saying it's a good idea to wait five days before doing anything, esp with a pregnant doe.. Just so happened that Obi was fine. He passed a pin worm and got over it :lol:


Do you think I should get some Probios?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Probios never hurt, always good to have on hand, if it were one of my pregnant does I would watch it for a day before doing anything


----------



## nigies4ever

Okay...now we've got a problem..it's runny. Not quite scours yet, but it will be soon. Will get a temp..but what to give and how much?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What color is it? Maybe start a new thread?


----------



## goathiker

Do you have a microscope? Do a quick fecal smear to see what's going on.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm sure kaopectate or pepto is safe.. But it would be nice to know what's causing it...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay Jill is here! No need for a new thread now!

I wish my microscope worked... It would be so nice to not wait till the next time I go to work to be able to check things out...


----------



## nigies4ever

Brownish green color..don't have a microscope. Her temp is 101.5..gonna start a new thread.


----------



## goathiker

Did you just open a new bag of grain or new bale of hay?


----------



## nigies4ever

New hay, actually.


----------



## nigies4ever

Will be in the area of vet office later on...so if there's anything I should get/ask about, let me know. He's not very knowledgeable about goats, but I can get whatever Rx meds I need from him.


----------



## goathiker

It might be just enough different from the last bale to upset her stomach. Might make sure there's no weeds in it...


----------



## goathiker

See if you can get a dose of Bio-Sponge...


----------



## nigies4ever

Okay..I'll check on that. Should I give her Pepto or anything like that to help her out?


----------



## nigies4ever

goathiker said:


> See if you can get a dose of Bio-Sponge...


Bio-Sponge??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What the heck is a bio- sponge?

Jill, can goats have cooked white rice?


----------



## goathiker

Yes, Bio-Sponge. It soaks up all the toxins and Clostridiums/restarts the rumen. I wouldn't plug her up with Pepto just yet.

http://lightlivestockequipment.com/proddetail.php?prod=BIOSPONGE


----------



## nigies4ever

Similar to CD Anti-toxin? And is it Rx?


----------



## goathiker

No it's not RX but, if he treats horses and/or dogs he's likely to have a tube.


----------



## nigies4ever

Ok, will see if he has some. If all else fails, CD antitoxin??


----------



## goathiker

That would be a good idea if you can find some.


----------



## nigies4ever

Lol, I'm confused...what's better, Bio-Sponge or antitoxin? Or are they two totally different things?


----------



## goathiker

They are 2 totally different things. The C&D anti-toxin targets C&D only from the bloodstream, it like gives her vaccine a boost. 
The Bio-Sponge works inside the rumen and intestines and soaks up ALL kinds of toxins, excess water, mucus, etc. to clean the gut.


----------



## nigies4ever

Alright. So if I can get one of each? There's a breeder about 10 min away I could probably get some of the CD from. 

Will stop by the vet and see about biosponge


----------



## goathiker

Sounds like a plan. Maybe the vet would run a fecal for you as well.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Hey Guys and Gals! I just found out that my coach won't even be at my track meet tomorrow to help with my pole vault so I'm freaking out.... 
How's y'alls day been? 


Kayla Renee


----------



## nigies4ever

I bet he would...how much do vets usually charge for fecals tho?


----------



## goathiker

Mine charges $15.


----------



## nigies4ever

Ok so the hay looks fine..Athena's still perky, so I think I'll just see about bio sponge.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Howdy Emma!  :wave:
> 
> Hope we aren't gonna let the 'Chat Thread' die away! I wanna see how long we can get it! :lol:


Remember this?!? Lol it looks pretty long to me...

Kayla Renee


----------



## nigies4ever

This punk... :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Awe


Kayla Renee


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> Remember this?!? Lol it looks pretty long to me...
> 
> Kayla Renee


Lol!
Yah, I was talking about our old chat thread


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But she's so dang cute! Look at that smile!!


----------



## nigies4ever

I know! It's her "look how good I am at lightening your wallet" smirk


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:lol: yup they are all pretty good at that huh!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hi guys 

So Jill are you going to breed show quality LaManchas then?


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, thinking about it. Purebred LaManchas and Experimental LaManchas.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Think it'll be better for sales? 

This year LG was not up to the task so I have 2 nubians that will give me sable x nubians and my saanen will have a saanen/sable pure.
Next year hoping to have my Nubian buck LG papered and breed my 2 does with him and Madeline (saanen) to Alex (sable) again.


----------



## goathiker

Might be better for sales, it will take a couple years to get going on it fully though. That will give me time to see if the family is really on board with showing.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:wave: my buck didn't know his job on time either.. But that's why my does are kidding so late in the season! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Mine still doesn't act like it...lol....he's a year this month! I have high hopes for next year  I actually had to "rush" around to find a buck, and am so glad I found a Sable...they are hard to find around here!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do you have a pic of your sable?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yes, but he looks awful in them...here is a link to the thread I had on him... I'll get updated pics tomorrow if I can,he has gained 85 lbs since I got him...
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/what-feed-buck-weight-gain-172622/


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He's very cute! I love brown goats! Is his left horn broken?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks...he will be great when his coat catches up...right now he is still trying to grow it back in.He's had 2 copper boluses and is about to get a third.

lol...As for his horns....I was told he had "scurs" ...haha....but it was loose when I got him and now much more solid. I believe he should be black, but time will tell!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I kinda thought they were scurs but I didn't want to offend him by saying that :lol: they did a really horrible disbudding.. I like his horns, I'd rather have long horns than shorts scurs.. They look funny when they are all tiny and one is 4 in long the other is 1/2 in lol! Too bad it's required for showing..


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: he's cute anyway! I know my saanen doe has scurs since I didn't band them far enough down...going to have to do it again  I just don't want to have to continuously chop them off...they grow back towards her face...

I do hate scurs but my Madeline was such a goofball throwing her haed around all the time we felt we needed to get rid of hers for safety's sake. My one Nubian is polled and the other is horned.


----------



## goathiker

Pandora's kid brings new meaning to "think pink". A pink buckling :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Name him "Pink Makes the Man".....call him Pinky


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry... I fell asleep... That 14.5 hr shift really did a number on my schedule...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Temper is tired of carrying her kids....mane is grunting and groaning and laying down a lot... I sure wish I didn't feel bad for her getting jealous and I had cut her off the grain sooner... She's not too terribly fat so I'm worried it all went to the kids... Glad she's not a FF


----------



## goathiker

Nubian kids are usually naturally narrower at birth than Alpines or LaManchas. Unless you were feeding pounds and pounds, it shouldn't have made much difference.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nope, she was only getting about a cup, maybe cup and a half if she was lucky.. And it was mostly oats with a sprinkle oh BOSS and a sprinkle of calf mana


----------



## goathiker

Nah, it wasn't making any difference. My FF got a pound a day right up until she kidded.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh good! Then I won't feel bad if I try to feed Kat more too. I should weigh her feed.. She is getting a whole lot more than Temper was though


----------



## nigies4ever

Finally getting some solid poop out of the Manchie, still clumpy, but solid.

Only here could I say that :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

I just gave her a dose of Probios..couldn't get Bio-Sponge or CD Anti-Toxin.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol, and you fit right in!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep :lol: And it was the yogurt giving the buckling the runs, he's fine now


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay for pro bios! I'm going to have to look into that bio sponge.. Wonder if I can use it on my cat :lol:

I was reading a thread today about a mummified kid and someone said it could be caused from toxoplasmosis which is caused from cats. Is that just roundworms that can be seen in a fecal or is it something more than that? Because my cats are out back a lot with the girls..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wish I had some yogurt! That sounds good right now!


----------



## goathiker

Toxoplasmosis is from cats who eat a lot of rodents. It's self limiting in cats and only affects them while they are young. It is a parasite more like cocci only it affects the brain. It is responsible for crazy cat woman disease (no joke). It causes changes to the brain that make rodents on up to people love cats. .


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok so can my goats have it? I have had young cats here but not in a couple years unless you mean young as in a couple years young?? They also eat a lot of rodents.. I hope I dont have it! I used to hate cats! Now I have 10! Only God knows why..


----------



## goathiker

Young females are the worst shedders of the disease. Sounds like you're doomed, when you start hating people and just want to stay home with your cats, let us know :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I do hate people! But I'd rather stay home with my goats! I like the cat that comes with me to play with the goats!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I gotta go feed those crazy goats before it's totally dark... I wish my boss didn't expect us to stay at work all night.. It really messed up my day!


----------



## goathiker

Check this out http://bipolar.about.com/od/relateddisorders/a/toxoplasmosis-mental-illness.htm


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I will read that when I get back.. But I probably shouldn't cuz I'm such a hypochondriac I'm totally going to think I have it...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, I was wrong.. That article did not make me think I have it :lol:


----------



## goathiker

:lol: ... It's kind of freaky though when you think about the real crazy cat ladies locked in their pee filled houses.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

One of the Drs at my work was telling me about that.. And how they don't notice the smell, or they like it...


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, gross...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ick.... cats.... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How are your little catlings Lacie?


----------



## ksalvagno

http://www.buckeyenutrition.com/breeding/growth-sweet/Detail.aspx

http://seminolefeed.com/shop/equine-feeds/seminole-wellness-grow-right/

http://seminolefeed.com/shop/equine-feeds/seminole-feed-mare-foal-sweet/

Jill, do any of these look like ok feeds? I'm struggling to keep weight on my one doe who is being milked. She just won't eat a lot and once she is back with everyone, she will only get what I feed her on the stand. So what I feed needs to count. I can't get her to eat more than 5 cups per feeding. Currently feeding 3 cups Purina Miniature Horse & Pony and 2 cups Calf Manna with a little sunflower oil. Is there anything I can add or change feed? Would it help to add sprouted oats? rice bran?

She also gets unlimited alfalfa pellets but that will stop once she is back with the other girls. I have one goat that just eats everything and she doesn't get anything.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They're awful, Dee.... I hate them from the bottom of my cold, dead, black heart :lol: And they're such freaking idiots they follow me to the back 40 with the horses and almost get stomped every time.. :eyeroll:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I like how you've adopted my "catling" word though :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Wonder why they aren't smart... My cats don't go any where near horses and George knows how to boss around the goats! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Wow Karen mixing it like that is 20% protein, there's no way she'd eat much when it's that rich and it would run right through. 
The Buckeye looks great, the growth and wellness would be my second choice. The mare and foal is too low in fat and high in starch.


----------



## nigies4ever

Jill..is Athena ok to get alfalfa pellets? No grain tonight...


----------



## goathiker

Yes, alfalfa is fine...


----------



## nigies4ever

Awesome, thanks. I probably should've asked that before I gave them to her though, huh? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Poor Athena.. I hope she feels better tomorrow!


----------



## goathiker

Sounded like she was already getting better.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

21 more days till Temper babies!!


----------



## goathiker

Unknown number of days until Barbara Gene babies :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

If I want to lute a doe to be sure I am there for the kidding, what day should I lute her on?


----------



## goathiker

A Nubian? day 149 so she kids on day 150 or 151. If she has trips they will still be small and weak though. My trips are usually born around day 154 to 156.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ugh... So frustrating..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Temper is due on the 15th but I have the 17-19 off..


----------



## goathiker

So, if she hasn't kidded yet give Dex and Lute early morning on the 16th. The Dex ensures their lungs are developed well preventing weakness. Give each kid 1/2 cc of B complex and 400 mg of Vitamin E orally as soon as they have are ready to nurse.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And you think my vet is going to readily give me dex to have on board?


----------



## goathiker

Why not? It's part of the induction protocol.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I guess I'll see what they say.. I have to have them out soon to check out the girls


----------



## margaret

Clipped Spruce's udder yesterday. It's looking a lot like her dam's. I think she'll kid tomorrow:woohoo:


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> Wow Karen mixing it like that is 20% protein, there's no way she'd eat much when it's that rich and it would run right through.
> The Buckeye looks great, the growth and wellness would be my second choice. The mare and foal is too low in fat and high in starch.


Thanks Jill. Apparently my math was terrible when I was trying to figure it out. I think I will switch to the Buckeye. I've never been totally happy using Purina.


----------



## nigies4ever

I'm happy to report that Athena is now pooping normally :wahoo:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Still waitin' on my Rainy baby! :lol: Maybe on Easter! That'd be cool


----------



## margaret

Pretty girl Lacie
Looks like Spruce might kid this evening!:wahoo:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We will be on baby watch together Margret  I have one to kid tonight too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Jill.

We are looking to move to Eastern TN area..
I've been looking at grains and minerals and such... Not a huge amount to choose from besides Dumor, Purina, and Co-Op brand...
What do you think of the Co-Op brand? And I can easily get Sweet-Lix out there which is awesome, but what are your thoughts?

http://www.ourcoop.com/productcatalog/Main/PdfViewer.aspx?el=58478

http://www.ourcoop.com/productcatalog/Main/PdfViewer.aspx?el=58310

http://www.ourcoop.com/productcatalog/Main/PdfViewer.aspx?el=49984

http://www.ourcoop.com/productcatalog/Main/PdfViewer.aspx?el=58542


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No Stan....


----------



## LadySecret

Twin doelings?! Congrats! They are beautiful!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, I induced her to kid this morning. Big twin doelings. Francie and Fergie :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Cute kids Lacie! Sorry Emma....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

On the bright side, that makes 3 alpine does to carry on her line. Kinda sad they look like Buckwild, but whatever, I'll take all the does I can get :lol:


----------



## margaret

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> We will be on baby watch together Margret  I have one to kid tonight too


Yay!
Who?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Brook


----------



## margaret

Nigerian? I can't wait to see your Nubian kids! I think I'm getting a Nubian this year


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep 

They are due mid and late May 
And that's way cool!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Congrats Lacie  Sorry Emma :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I still need to think of a name for market wether #1, and pick out and name market wether #2..... I can't decided what one I want to use, they're all so pretty :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh, and in other news, it's almost been a year since I time traveled and updated my website last year! :ROFL: 

And I got a blower a couple days ago!!! Got it used but in good condition for 50 bucks! Saved myself like $250-$350  So excited.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Fergie and Francine


----------



## ksalvagno

Too cute!


----------



## goathiker

Taco Stuffing :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: At least he's a pretty taco :lol:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

aww they are cute


----------



## nigies4ever

You're gonna need to name the first kid he sires Taco Bell :lol:


----------



## goathiker

No kids for him, I don't like the teat placement on his dam at all. He be trained, wethered, and maybe someone will want a nice pack boy. If not, I'll put him in my freezer so he doesn't end up on a chain in someone's yard.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Just popping in again before I crash....updated the pics of Alex in his thread...would you mind taking a look Jill? Wondering what you think of his coat...his itching is much less, but still there. No lice, no mites, very fine small flakes like dry skin on your legs in winter.Still bald patches and some coarse hair but improved....would value your opinion  and anyone elses too 
Oh, and he gets vit A and D once a week (in this sunless cold region lol) and I give vit e caps with selenium monthly.Wondering if I should do rice bran oil?
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/what-feed-buck-weight-gain-172622/index9.html


----------



## goathiker

Does he have the blue cobalt block?


----------



## nigies4ever

goathiker said:


> No kids for him, I don't like the teat placement on his dam at all. He be trained, wethered, and maybe someone will want a nice pack boy. If not, I'll put him in my freezer so he doesn't end up on a chain in someone's yard.


Well then if you end up putting him in the freezer, when your family asks "What's for dinner?"...you can say Taco :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

That sounded funnier in my head...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I guess Fenris can't have a buddy, he's too big to play with them, they got mauled :lol: Guess he'll just have to settle for the occasion hug and snuggle  He's going to be so annoying in a few months :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My dog just ran after something with her kill face on and I'm not even sure how she got outside... :shrug:


----------



## goathiker

nigies4ever said:


> That sounded funnier in my head...


It helps to know that my family is all grown and gone. Just us 2 stubborn ol' buggars left now.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How much colostrum do I need to feed the kids??


----------



## goathiker

20 ounces per kid the first 24 hours. If you run short give most of it to the doelings, the bucks are normally stronger.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They really only need a bellyful in the first hours. I've been short some years, so they got 6-8oz each, then milk after that. Never had a problem.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol ok, that sounds better! I was just talking to Kat's old owner to see if she knows where I could get colostrum... You will never guess her answer... She said I only need 2 oz per kid.. :lol: poor kids.. I told her that her kids are gonna be scrawny..


----------



## nigies4ever

Even though I'm pretty confident she's neg for everything (except pregnancy), I'm super nervous to get Athena's WADDL test records back tomorrow..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah... they can do with less, but not that much less :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm sure it will be fine Haley.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did you send the whole bio screen thing? It's always exciting to get tests back! I think I'm gonna send the full screen after the does kid


----------



## nigies4ever

Thanks Lacie..and yep Dee, I did the BioScreen panel. Also sent in pregnancy just cause I like to confirm that stuff, lol. My two NDs came from a friend whose herd tests neg for CAE and no abcesses ever, so I'll probably test them before Daff kids but wanted to be able to sell Athena's kids as neg.


----------



## goathiker

I will still take a positive kid, just so you know. It will change my plans but CAE is kind of okay. Not CL or Johnnes however....


----------



## nigies4ever

If she is CAE+ I'll bottle raise all kids. Also, definitely wouldn't sell anything that was CL or Johne's positive. By the way, even though you said you'll take a positive kid, don't feel like you'd have to, and feel free to change your mind...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kids won't be positive if your bottle raising with heat treated


----------



## nigies4ever

True, true..okay, I'm done thinking about this, lol. I'm really counting on her not having CAE...it'd be the struggle between wanting to have a clean herd and loving her like a part of the family.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya for sure would be


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm bored but I don't want to go to bed...


----------



## margaret

Still waiting on Spruce kids:sigh:


----------



## ariella42

It's cold, wet, and windy this morning. The goats are unhappy, especially since their shelter now consists of just the little goat house and a desk with a tarp on it (the pen used to be tarped, but it literally blew away the first night we were here). We're supposed to have a freeze tonight and tomorrow night, but then we should be clear for planting some veggies


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> Does he have the blue cobalt block?


No, he doesn't.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nasty and damp, gloomy here....


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Finally have the sun here but we also still have about 6 inches of mud. lol


----------



## nigies4ever

The theme for the ADGA youth photo contest this year is "Totes My Goats"..not sure what that means? No explanation on the website either...


----------



## CritterCarnival

nigies4ever said:


> The theme for the ADGA youth photo contest this year is "Totes My Goats"..not sure what that means? No explanation on the website either...


A baby in a bicycle basket...or Easter basket maybe. A baby in a panier pack on a packgoat....

Anything you can "tote your goat" in...  :lol: :shrug:


----------



## nigies4ever

Oh, that makes more sense! I think I'll wait till Manchie babies get here and use them


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I really need to make myself a list.. I totally forgot what I was supposed to do today..


----------



## margaret

Big buckling. Hope she's got another one in there.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Even though she had bucklings, Rosie is being a great mom and her kids are active and healthy- popcorning all over the place lol


----------



## goathiker

Alright we all need to go get the doe fairy back from Lacie before Genie and Athena kid...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And Temper! But I do want one buck from her.. Rest does!


----------



## goathiker

Okay so, you go snitch it and throw it down here for Genie, I'll throw it back for Temper, then you throw it to Haley for Athena :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol if I snatch the fairy I'm using her first in case her power wears off! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Fine I'll just have more tacos then


----------



## nigies4ever

:lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nooooo! NOT YET! Buffy just started pushing! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Genie's nesting but, I don't know if she's serious yet. She never gives much warning.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And I need her back for coup, fancy, edna and 1-2 of biagias kids! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, after some rearrangement, the Boofays are here :lol: They both were coming out at the same time. Buck doe twins, the chocolate-red one is the doe


----------



## nigies4ever

Awww, good job Boo-fay :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

Just called WADDL...Athena is CAE,CL,and Johne's neg and her pregnancy is positive!!!! :wahoo:


----------



## nigies4ever

Lacie....you need to name the doe Phoebe! Phoebe Buffay...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, her name is Buffy, but we're calling the babies "The Boofays" :lol: Since we say her name more like buffet :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Congrats on the negatives!


----------



## nigies4ever

I know, lol...just thought that'd be funny. :lol: Do you have a name theme this year? And thanks!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, not really, some will have the F names, others will have something else. 
For the F names with the alpines, there's Fenris, Francine, and Fergie. Biagia's doe kid will be Roxanne, her buck will be Brigade, Coups doe will be Vendetta, not sure about Babette yet, she either needs to have Stan or a doe.


----------



## nigies4ever

You've got it all planned out, huh? I like Roxanne :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's Biagia's favorite song :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

I remember you mentioning that in a thread :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

Now I need to make name decisions...hmm


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is F the letter for ADGA this year?


----------



## nigies4ever

Yep


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Good because I need a billy named Frank!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's as bad as Bob :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

I hate when people name their goats normal names, lol...


----------



## goathiker

We've got amber goo :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

Manchie has discovered what a ball is... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

We'll certainly y'all must know that I named my whole farm after my grandfather.. So naturally the first retained billy should take his first name if fate should have it that ADGA picked the first letter of his name for my first year


----------



## nigies4ever

Oh, that's a cool idea...I just thought you were randomly naming a goat Frank :lol: you could name him Frank's Legacy...


----------



## goathiker

I SAID we've GOT AMBER GOO (geeze ignore me ) :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ooohhh....well if it actually has a meaning behind it that is much better! I though you were just randomly naming one Frank, I forgot it was your grandfathers name


----------



## nigies4ever

For who, Jill? Barbara Gene?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yay for goo! Buffy beat her though :lol: 

And Clarice and Buffy don't stream goo, it's an "oh... you're pushing now, fantastic!" kind of thing. They loose their ligs, have 3 contractions, then push em out :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, Barbara Gene. Buffy's done with the doe fairy though so...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

This is true.... send her back when you're done with her though, will you? And the buck fairy, need him too.


----------



## margaret

Yay, we love goo!


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yay for goo! Buffy beat her though :lol:
> 
> And Clarice and Buffy don't stream goo, it's an "oh... you're pushing now, fantastic!" kind of thing. They loose their ligs, have 3 contractions, then push em out :ROFL:


That's what Spruce did. No goo or anything, just sat around and moped all day then laid down and pushed it out.


----------



## goathiker

She's standing on her front knees trying to keep them in so she can finish her dinner :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

Sounds like her name fits her then :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hey guys :wave:


----------



## goathiker

Hey Stephanie


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! goo! Sorry, I. Back and forth right now.. Trying to build a new fence for the kids!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'll be back later to check on babes gene!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Who's got goo?


----------



## nigies4ever

Oak had a minor allergic reaction to his CDT :/


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh no...that's not good...what happened?


----------



## goathiker

Oh, that's not good. They get worse with every shot now. 

Barbara Gene has goo.


----------



## goathiker

Oh, that's not good. They get worse with every shot now. 

Barbara Gene has goo.


----------



## NyGoatMom

aha....goo is good  When you expecting her to kid?


----------



## goathiker

I think she may be playing Barbara Gene games because I have that event tomorrow for SOLV.


----------



## NyGoatMom

What's SOLV?


----------



## nigies4ever

He got the shot a couple weeks ago, and slowly developed an injection site bump that's just gotten bigger...not an abcess yet tho. Then about a week ago, he started to develop bunch of hives around it. Ice and cortisone are helping it go down, but I just feel bad for him. I clipped him around it and he seemed happier, though. And Jill, they get worse?? I'll have to ask my vet for a bottle of epinephrine...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Maybe benadryl will help with it now?


----------



## goathiker

It is Stop Oregon Litter and Vandalism. Tomorrow is the state wide clean up day. The pack goats are being used by a church group to help clean up their camp and private beach this year.


----------



## goathiker

Yes, give him Benedril.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Awesome  What is the dose for a goat on benadryl?


----------



## goathiker

For a full sized boy 2 to 4 adult capsules. Same as what I would take for yellow jacket sting :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow...what if you had children's liquid? I know for dogs it's the pets weight in lbs divided by 2.5. That sum tells you how many ml


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

For dogs I use 1-2 mg per pound


----------



## NyGoatMom

of the liquid? what does that convert to in Ml?


----------



## goathiker

The children's liquid is 5 mg per ml and the tabs are 25 mgs. so each tab is 5 ccs. of children's liquid.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'm curious since my new dog reacts to shots...they told me to give her benadryl before any future shots.
This is what they told me and I found this online...
http://culverpalmsanimalhospital.com/clients/8449/documents/Benadryl.pdf


----------



## goathiker

Hmm, well I just looked at the ones I have here which are fast dissolve tabs for my Yellow Jacket allergy. They are made to dissolve because my mouth and throat swell. Could be they are stronger than normal as well.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So Eddie just ate some chicken food... Possibly several pounds while I was watching my little cousin again.... Anything I should do.. Or just wait and see if he has symptoms?


----------



## goathiker

I don't think Barbara Gene is playing. She should go pretty fast once she gets going. This is like her 7th kidding.


----------



## ThreeHavens

HappyCaliGoats said:


> So Eddie just ate some chicken food... Possibly several pounds while I was watching my little cousin again.... Anything I should do.. Or just wait and see if he has symptoms?


I'd give him some probios. Maybe some baking soda if he needs it. He should be fine.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I will offer him some baking soda.. I can't find my pro bios... I hope I didn't run out... That would be weird since I try to keep them on hand...


----------



## goathiker

She's down...Headed out to the barn


----------



## goathiker

Make him eat the baking soda, that's what saved Guinen from frothy bloat.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh no...hope he is ok!!

And hope to see kid pics soon Jill


----------



## nigies4ever

Any kids yet?


----------



## goathiker

No, I'm getting a bit worried. Guinen did this to me last year, kind of, and she had a long dead kid in with 2 live ones. It gets a little scary when your does get old. The yard dog followed me into the barn though so, hopefully she just stalled to wait until it was gone. 
Genie has always kidded so easy, I really hope she isn't done yet. She should be giving me a doe with lots of flash...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Uh oh, might be time to check things out. That's why I induced Clarice this year, she came into kidding season looking like she'd already been 6 feet under, I wasn't sure she'd be able to do it on her own, I wanted her to have a strong labor and it went as textbook as it gets, she had more trouble with Fancy last year, and this time there was two and one of them is bigger, but it was a really easy kidding, cleaned out in an hour too. 
This is probably her last kidding, I think the twin does were a sign of that... but we'll see how she looks in the fall.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Make him eat the baking soda, that's what saved Guinen from frothy bloat.


How much should he eat? He took a few nibbles on his own so I just left the bucket in there.. Stupid goat.. Doesn't he know that's how he almost died as a kid...

How is Barbra gene?


----------



## goathiker

She's still fine. No pushes yet. Acting fine, chewing cud, just not going on her normal course. I have thought she might be hiding trips, which she has never had before. She's a very deep doe. That would change things a bit. I won't let her suffer, would never do that. 
Hind end mushy, ligs gone, kids dropped, looks like she lost 20 pounds over the last 2 hours, heart beating so hard I can see her pulse, and clear to amber discharge that she's never had before. Teats filled, udder still a bit loose but, she fed many kids in her life. No distress though. Oh, and the buckling won't leave her alone unless he's penned away.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why the heck isn't she pushing yet??


----------



## goathiker

She's not ready, she knows what to do. Could be false labor, could be Braxon Higgens, could be a bid to make me stay up all night and then have to hike miles tomorrow while she happily pushes them out 10 minutes after I leave.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You could give her some of the cmpk, or mfo whatever you have. It helps with the fast heart beat and jugular pulse. And obviously the labor part.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Great... That means we don't get soaking wet pix! Tell her she's not allowed to wait till you leave!!


----------



## goathiker

She's fine, the jugular pulse is gone, temp perfect, color great, no kids in the birth canal, she's laying with her head up chewing cud. She never kids in the barn, she always waits until she in the garden pen. Don't worry too much she's always a pain in one way or another and always has at least one false alarm or five 
I don't have a due date, I can't force it...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I really need to get this kid fence up.. I didn't get anything done today....


----------



## goathiker

Oh My Oh My, twin does...Thanks Lacie and the color, oh, I knew it was there with that breeding, going out to scream and dance in the yard now.


----------



## margaret

We want pictures! Congrats on twin does!!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Congrats Jill!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

yay for twin does - don't forget me when ya all are passing that doe fairy around. lol where are the pix?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay for twin does! When do we get pix?


----------



## margaret

I need the doe fairy too for Poppy and Clematis!!!


----------



## margaret

I'm worried...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why are you worried??


----------



## nigies4ever

Congrats Jill! Now send the doe fairy mine and Dee's way, will ya?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Apparently Eddie is immune to chicken food now :lol: he's fine! But Obsidian still has weird clumpy poo so I'm gonna see about taking in a sample today..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugh! The doe fairy doesn't visit me!


----------



## goathiker

...see


----------



## Emzi00

They're so cute Jill!!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Adorable!


----------



## margaret

They're so cute Jill!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Very cute Jill!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aww! I can't wait for mine!


----------



## Goatzrule

they are so cute!


----------



## Goatzrule

What would you guys do if you found out your ex cheated on you?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> ...see


Pretty snazzy looking ladies  I like the darker one


----------



## CritterCarnival

Goatzrule said:


> What would you guys do if you found out your ex cheated on you?


If he's an ex now, who cares?? It's over and done...water under the bridge. Life's too short to worry about what doesn't matter anymore. :2cents: :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Goatzrule said:


> What would you guys do if you found out your ex cheated on you?


That sucks, but if you just found out, and you've already been broken up for a while, water under the bridge. It's not like you're going to track him down, say a year after you've been broken up and start a fight. 
Honestly though, it's a good thing. Once a cheater always a cheater, it could have gone on for years without you knowing, nobody wants that.

In any case, if you ever get cheated on, just move on and don't look back, they're no good for you.
Sorry though :hug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill, what is this??







Also these...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

...


----------



## Goatzrule

It just really hurts, I was so stupid cuz I believed him all of the lies. It hurts so bad


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This is the slide on 10x idk what the peanut things are... But the eggs kinda look like cocci... But in a 1 yr old goat?? To be having issues from it


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. You can't see that one as well... It's blurry when uploaded...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok here's another close up of the peanut shaped things..







And a different kind of egg...


----------



## margaret

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Why are you worried??


I'mworried about my 8 year old doe poppy. she and clematis are the last ones pregnant, poppy has been lethargic and anemic the past few days, I can't treat her because she's pregnant. She's due in two days but always kids late. It'll probably be five days at least till she kids, she's much worse than she was a few days ago and I hate to think how she'll be in five more.
I'm wondering if I ought to induce her, but not sure how safe it is for the kids...


----------



## margaret

Dee, when are your does due?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Have you run a fecal on her recently?

Temper is due april 15 Kat is due May 17

But this fecal is from the buck


----------



## margaret

No, I wasn't really worried until yesterday, wasn't able to take a sample in to the vet then and they're closed today....and I don't know how to do my own:/


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wish I could help.. I can't even figure out what's wrong with my goat...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My Rainy baby is here!!! Bay blanket appy filly!!! :wahoo: :stars: :dance: :leap: pictures later


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Margaret, why can't you treat her? It's perfectly fine to treat anemia, hypocalciemia, ketosis, pneumonia, etc while they're pregnant.


----------



## margaret

I think she has worms, I gave her vit B complex and iron, if she wasn't pregnant I'd give her cydectin, but I'm most definitely not doing that while she's pregnant, is ivermectin safe so close to kidding? Maybe it is and it's ivomec plus that isn't.


----------



## nigies4ever

Wow, they're gorgeous Jill! Are you keeping them?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My boss thinks there are lung fluke and coccidia in the sample I ran...


----------



## goathiker

nigies4ever said:


> Wow, they're gorgeous Jill! Are you keeping them?


Yep. I got 4 beautiful doelings to keep.


----------



## nigies4ever

Nice...and another one (hopefully) on the way


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill! What do I do?L


----------



## goathiker

Well, most goats carry coccidia. It usually doesn't cause a problem but, sometimes it can. The one egg looks like Brown Stomach worm, don't know what the peanut things are though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think the peanut things are plant material?? I thought it was a stomach worm too... Should I treat him for that or the cocci? He had far more cocci than the other egg..


----------



## goathiker

You could start by treating the cocci and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So more toltrazuril right? Since the dimethox didn't work for him last time?


----------



## goathiker

You can try it, I haven't had real good luck with it but, other people claim it's a miracle med. One nice thing is to not have to do repeat doses for days.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aren't you the one that told me to get that stuff? Because it teaches the body to fight off cocci?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's kinda my only option if the dimethox didn't work right?


----------



## goathiker

Yep, it should work fine and I probably did tell you to try it after sulfa quit working for you. It does teach the body to fight the cocci off. I didn't have any luck trying to use it for prevention. I should have given it every 3 weeks instead of just once I think.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wonder if I should try it for prevention? Every three weeks.. Or should I try sulfa first?


----------



## goathiker

It's a lot less stressful if it will works for you.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So one dose then repeat in five days then every three weeks?


----------



## goathiker

For your adult it's one dose then repeat in 10 days. 
For prevention it's one dose every 18 days until they are 12 weeks old.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm gonna try it, I'll let you know how it works! We already know I have cocci on my property so we will see for sure if it works for the kids.

It's 1cc per 5# right?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Congrats Jill...they are adorable 

I have had adults get cocci~symptoms were clumpy/pudding poo and weight loss.Gave Dimethox 40% and problem gone....but I drylot my goats so it can get pretty mucky during springtime. This year I am going to treat them right after they kid so no problems come up hopefully. This year is so bad for snowmelt and mud takes over until rainy season is gone.
Last year we started laying rocks down to keep the goats out of the mud....going to add more this year, along with some for our walkway too. Sighs...mud is terrible...but I look forward to having no snow in my yard...it snowed again today


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, we're pretty muddy here too. I need to go take more baby pictures


----------



## NyGoatMom

Teaser...:lol: Daisy has 6 days left...


----------



## goathiker

Soon then, this was it for me. 4 doelings and 2 bucklings for the year.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Boer babies are much easier to get to set up/brace for the first time than Nigerians. :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

I don't care what I get this year from my nubians since they are crosses anyhow....but I hope my saanen gives me a sable doeling ....probably way too much to ask...lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I ordered my pasteurizer! Yay!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So Jill, the dose for toltrazuril is 1 ml per 5 pounds right? I need to go weigh the buck.. I'm going to use the length by HG conversion this time and see what it says. Hopefully this will cure his stupid clumpy poo problem!


----------



## goathiker

Yes, 1 ml per 5 lbs.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, I got 189# for the buck.. That's gonna take a lot of med! :lol: just the regular HG weight tape said he was 180


----------



## goathiker

Yep, that's going to be fun :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My horse is colicing again.. Be back later..


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Sorry, haven't been on here for a while I'm studying for the STAAR test
:rollseyes: :sigh: on MONDAY
(tomorrow) and TUESDAY. 
But WHYYYYYYY have a MAJOR TEST on a MONDAY?!?!? Do they want us to fail?!? This is UN-AMERICAN!!!!! Oh by the way THANKS FOR THE LUCK ON THE TRACK MEET I got 2nd place (again) but I had a really hard time running against the wind. How is everyone? And can y'all help me with something?


Kayla Renee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Good job! I hear Ya on the Monday thing... I gotta go check on my horse again so I might not be much help... I walked her for about an hour then she really wanted to eat and she has gut sounds so I'm just gonna check and make sure she pooped..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Why couldn't he be a she?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Adorable!!! Congrats!


----------



## nigies4ever

Skyla, he's sooo adorable! 

And it's not your day, is it Dee? I hope your horse and Obsidian get better soon...


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Omg I want him!!!!


Kayla Renee


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He's going to a nice breeder out in ME


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

You need take a trip to Texas


Kayla Renee


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks guys!  I love him!

Just went back and did some reading... So sorry Dee.. Gotta love days like that.. Hope they get better soon! :hug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nigies4ever said:


> Skyla, he's sooo adorable!
> 
> And it's not your day, is it Dee?  I hope your horse and Obsidian get better soon...


I actually had a fabulous day ( until I got home).. But the world has a way of evening things out :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! I wouldn't mind visiting TX


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Well, come on down and you can pack that little guy in your suitcase. Lol. He is cut though. 


Kayla Renee


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Im a really bad speller sorry I mint CUTE not cut


Kayla Renee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nobody is getting fed tonight because of this crazy horse!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe!
I knew what you meant


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Aww... Poor guys 


Kayla Renee


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

This is his brother


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I wood like y'all to help me out with pricing and critiquing.
Doeling:







Buckling:







Buck:








Kayla Renee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I love them both Skyla!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

In no good at critiquing Kayla but they are cute


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

You are going to need a bigger bag to come to Texas with both of them lol I LOOOVE them what breed again?


Kayla Renee


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm surprised at all that flash! Wasn't expecting that!! Lol!

I know nothing about meat goats... Sorry.. :/

Well, I'm off to bed... Night all


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Thanks dee your opinion matters to me though thanks


Kayla Renee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

In that case, I love the Bucks face!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It really depends... are they registered? Age, weights, etc? What's the market like in you're area? Are they for meat, or breeders? Pets? Hard to price something without an details.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's mad at me because I gave her less alfalfa and more oat since she coliced..


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It really depends... are they registered? Age, weights, etc? What's the market like in you're area? Are they for meat, or breeders? Pets? Hard to price something without an details.


Doeling: 
For:breeding 
Weight:N/A
Age:almost 3 months 
Market for goats.... I planne on selling them to near by ppl and they are mostly (mexican) meat market buyers but they also breed 
Buckling:
For:breeding or pet
Weight:N/A
Age: same as doeling
Buck: 
Age: 2 years
Weight:N/A
For:Breeding/pet

Kayla Renee


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Are they registered? What's the going rate for boers around you, of similar size, age and pedigree if applicable?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Are they registered? What's the going rate for boers around you, of similar size, age and pedigree if applicable?


All are unregistered going rate for boers here is around 250 a head
No pedigree younger 2 are about 3 months an the buck is 2years

Kayla Renee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So I'm pretty sure that my horse coliced because the new alfalfa I bought is full of weeds... It's weird because I got the hay for the goats and horses at the same time and they look so different...


----------



## ThreeHavens

What weeds, HCG? We had nightshade a bit ago that made both my horses sick. Activated Charcoal, followed by mineral oil a little bit later, made them feel almost 100%. Since then we've kept an eye out for it.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Mine has a lot of clover...my buck foams at the mouth a lot...
Hope your horse feels better!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Temper is starting to get a little bag!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Mysfit is doing fine today, I dot think the weeds are toxic, I just think it was such a drastic change from her alfalfa it made her sick  none of the other horses got sick.. But my aunt feeds them so for all I know she could be giving my horse the crappy hay and her horses the good stuff...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Isn't clover just like alfalfa?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What does everyone think about this color? Does anyone deworm preg. Does?


----------



## goatygirl

Yes I always deworm pregs I use safeguard it is good for pregnant goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't unless I have to.. But have in the past..

Olivia, safeguard doesn't work well in our area and really only works on Tapeworms just an FYI


----------



## NyGoatMom

I do..I use Ivomec 1% and give it a couple weeks before kidding to help any "bloom" that may try to happen. I also use Valbazen *right after kidding* with a repeat in ten days..then I am good to go for awhile with milking.
Her eyes don't look horrible to me....but I would treat.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm so scared to give her anything with babies inside her.......


----------



## NyGoatMom

I don't like it either but I do it to prevent further complications....go with your gut...you know your goaties 

On another note...just ordered some banamine and thiamine from www.Horseprerace.com
Am I to understand the dose is 1cc per 100 lbs on the banamine and 4.5 cc on the B1 for polio?


----------



## goathiker

Yep, their Thiamine is 125 mg per ml. Those doses sound right. 

Stomach virus blech,


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no.. Ur sick Jill?
Stephanie, you can get banamine online?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks Jill...yes, Jill told me about www.horseprerace.com


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sorry you're sick 
Here's something to make you laugh...I just found out a woman I sell my goat milk dog soap to wholesale had no idea that lard was animal fat :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And dexamethasone! I'm gonna have the vet out sometime next week and I'll see if they don't give me dex I'll get it from there!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh and banamine is injected correct?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

IV is best route. But I just read their label and it says it can be given orally??


----------



## NyGoatMom

What do you use dex for again?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Dex can be used for any anaphylactic reaction but Jill told me I need to use it with the lite when I induce my girls


----------



## NyGoatMom

ok...so dex is used in place of epinephrine?


----------



## goathiker

Dex develops the babies lungs in utero, so giving it with the lute helps them if they are going to be a couple days premature.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Why when inducing? posted at the same time :rainbow:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ohh yeah, I read that before...


----------



## NyGoatMom

For banamine? Iv? I'm pretty sure it's a shot...


----------



## goathiker

Banamine can go IM, SQ, or Orally. The directions for horses differ as it will destroy muscle tissue in horses.


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's what I thought...and the thiamine is best (if treating for polio/listeriosis) as injected right?


----------



## goathiker

Going IV with Banamine on a goat will put them OUT and right now. They hit the ground in about 5 seconds and you have about 15 minutes before they wake back up.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I do Banamine, vitamins and antibiotics SQ for goats, vaccines, hormones and minerals IM.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Is that from experience Jill? :lol:

Lacie, you do CDT IM?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What do y'all think of the vitamin mineral shot from them?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, I always do CDT IM. No ugly lumps or abscessed vaccine sites that way.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats




----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You would need 214cc of that to equal the amount of copper in 1cc of Multimin90 :lol: That injection is mostly just vitamins anyway.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They have a copper inj too.. But the goats already get so much copper, I don't want to inject them with more... I like the lysine and b vit in it


----------



## goathiker

Look at the guys too Dee, they are a nicer company with a lot more stuff. They are really easy to get a hold of with questions. http://racehorsemeds.com/


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

:-( I feel like a bad person. :-(


Kayla Renee


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'm just so happy to finally be getting banamine and thiamine on hand...DH wasn't so thrilled :/
He used to always ask"What do they need and what's it for?" Now he just says "How much is that gonna be?" :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Why Kayla?


----------



## goathiker

See, this is why I'm the book keeper in the house. 

Who'd you kill Kayla


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: Yeah, DH is easy though...especially with me getting some money in with soap sales.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Well, the spunky buck I originally bought that I fell in love with has turned into a little "jackrabbit" (as my grandfather says) and he has trampled me may times and I had to resort to using a hot shock on him 3 times and he still attacks me.., he runs me into the barn, fences, ect... And I already have bad knees that's all I need is for him to hurt them worse I feel really bad because I decided to sell him. I love him still but he's a danger to all the rest of my animals including me and my little sister. Here he is







He isn't a "good" goat "genetically either he is like a "mutt" ( in dog terms anyway bc I don't know what that's called in "goat-talk") and the new goat I have been offered for 120 dollars is a cross from a 100% boer and a 100% savannah I don't know if that's a good deal or not but I like him too heres a pic I will have better pics soon especially of the parents...







I was told that bc of his wide horns he will fill out really well an he has already been dewormed and parasite-free..... But if this is good then why do I feel so bad?

Kayla Renee


----------



## NyGoatMom

Awww...he is cute to look at but maybe not so cute to have around ...safety is more important...the other buckling is cute too


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

goathiker said:


> See, this is why I'm the book keeper in the house.
> 
> Who'd you kill Kayla


No one, yet.... Lol 
Do you have any ideas??? Maybe DEE?ROFL just kidding the only reason i used Dee as an example is because i consider her my best friend on this site.  I wouldn't want to hurt her in any way 

Kayla Renee


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

NyGoatMom said:


> Awww...he is cute to look at but maybe not so cute to have around ...safety is more important...the other buckling is cute too


Yeah I was told he was more "shy" he will come up to you but he's not as friendly as my buck was so I'm thinking he'll be better anyways

Kayla Renee


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Ugh... I have a STAAR test tomorrow. I totally forgot.... :cough:
"MOOOOOOOOOOM I THINK IM SICK" :cough cough: :fake sneeze: 
"oh we'll your going to school!" 
BUT IT ALWAYS WORKED IN THE MOVIES!!!  lol 


Kayla Renee


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, I think it's better when they are afraid of you...my Sable buck may be a handful next season...we'll see.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I hope he's not for your sake


Kayla Renee


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah...I flipped him a couple days ago,,,but he is wound up tight from the weather I think...we still have a foot of snow on the ground and huge banks where it got shoveled. He wants space to run around in and it's slow coming this year...I have hopes he'll calm down some.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

What people in south-central Texas would give just to see one foot of snow on their ground when the people like you up north are praying for it to leave.... Lol


Kayla Renee


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I have a question for you and anyone else who lives up north.


Kayla Renee


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol...ok...shoot


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Do you think the government, or anyone really has the right to force us not to wear the rebel flag? why or why not?


Kayla Renee


----------



## NyGoatMom

I think the only one who can make the decision to support or not to support the flag (of any kind) is yourself on an educated level...to know what God thinks of it,to know what it stands for and to know what supporting it or not really means.


----------



## goathiker

I don't believe the Rebel flag should be flown _above_ the national flag...Beyond that I could care less what you do with it.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nighty night folks...


----------



## goathiker

Good Night Stephanie.


----------



## goathiker

Kayla. a dangerous buck just gets worse as he gets older, and, he passes that trait to his sons creating more dangerous bucks...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Agreed it'd be best to have him put down or butchered.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Gaah, people... what part of I can't ship to Hawaii do they not understand? I'm not holding onto the dang dog until it's 6 months old to pass the waiting period for the 5 day check at the airport, by then it'd need a big crate, shipping totals would be about $600 plus the quarantine of $225, and they'd miss it's entire puppyhood.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Stephanie!

Kayla, as for your buck, if he is impossible to train, I would eat him. He would make plenty of family meals and pay off his worth. As for the flag, nobody has the right to tell you to do anything. Schools can have their own rules, but in public you have the right to do what you wish!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, getting animals into HI is crazy..

Did I tell y'all that I got to play with five baby Nubians yesterday?? They were jumping all over me! It was awesome! Just what I needed before I got home to find my horse colicing :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, no, where'd you get to play with kids?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The farm where i bought Galaxy from. Her half sisters are so cute!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What in the world were you doing there? :lol: Not buying anymore were you? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No, she had a craft fair. I bought some jewelry and played with baby goats and bunnies and ducks and chicks!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I got these cool earrings!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ugh, chickens.... :lol: And ducks.... I only like them when they are day olds.... and I can dye them inside the egg.... :lol:

Cool earrings


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx! I want some ducks! She said they eat snails!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

All my ducks ever did was make a wreck of the pond, crap everywhere and become overly fond of the cats. I don't like ducks, or much poultry for that matter :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My lilacs are all bloomed out, smells so pretty here


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I've only had chickens and I like them cuz they give me breakfast lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh my gosh, I never knew how good orange blossoms smell! And the honey bees love them!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I need a new incubator this year so I can hatch out the little peafowl when they start laying this year. I threw my last incubator out the window (literally) in a state of mass hysteria a few months ago... :slapfloor: :ROFL: Then it got rained on... It's still in the exact spot it landed, I haven't moved it yet, I look at it every day and then look away and go do something else :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol peacocks are loud.. I don't want one of those..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Mine are actually really quiet, the stalker turkey makes more noise than they do. They maybe say something once a month :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Weird..
My friend offered me her burro... Speaking of noisy...


----------



## nigies4ever

Dee, is Benadryl ok for dogs?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes, Benadryl works for dogs, I use it for bee stings because two of my dogs are allergic to them


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How big is the dog? Depending on age and size, I usually do 1-2 mg per pound.


----------



## nigies4ever

She's 40 lbs..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is she a young dog? If it's the first time they have ever had it I usually try smaller dose. Each pill should be 25 mg I would try one at first if it doesn't work then 1 1/2 if hat doesn't work she might need something stronger


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You want to use it for allergies or a reaction to something?


----------



## nigies4ever

She's 5...she gets bad allergies in spring, so what I thought was pink eye a couple weeks ago is actually that. I just gave her a dose, and she's doing fine. I know she's had it before, but by accident that time


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Just asking because my 40# dog has bad allergies and Benadryl doesn't touch him ... He can have two full tabs and not even get sleepy (and yet if I give my 64# dog the same amount it will put him out for hours..). You can also try one Claritin (per day) for her, it can be given with Benadryl. Claritin kinda worked for my dog but as the season got stronger I had to break down and get him the stuff from the vet. And he's on a pretty high dose of that too..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh and be sure she never gets fleas.. Fleas make environmentally allergic dogs (and cats) 100 x worse


----------



## goathiker

Wow, switching gears in the middle :brickwall: So NOW, new herd name , new plans, new crap, WHAT do you all do to me? I was RETIRED :lol: Starting over? Really? This is weird, THANKS (dripping with sarcasm)


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

What is y'alls favorite wormer to use? Best quality?


Kayla Renee


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Deep breath Jill, if your not changing, your dead. lol


----------



## nigies4ever

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> What is y'alls favorite wormer to use? Best quality?
> 
> Kayla Renee


I know Jill has a different opinion (lol) but I like the Ivomec injectable cattle wormer given orally at a rate of 1ml/25#.


----------



## margaret

Pops in labor. Need doe fairy.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Just came in from checking on Daisy..should be soon....couple of days


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Good luck Margaret! :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## goathiker

nigies4ever said:


> I know Jill has a different opinion (lol) but I like the Ivomec injectable cattle wormer given orally at a rate of 1ml/25#.


Huh? I use whichever wormer works best on what I'm killing. I always use ivomec orally using it as an injectable causes resistance.


----------



## nigies4ever

goathiker said:


> Huh? I use whichever wormer works best on what I'm killing. I always use ivomec orally using it as an injectable causes resistance.


The other day when you were talking about eating tapeworms, I said "Just don't down any Ivomec" and you said "Doesn't work anyway" :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Oh, tapes are only killed by white wormers...Ivomec and Moxidec won't touch them


----------



## nigies4ever

Ahh...that makes more sense


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Who wants a cute baby?!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Make it an alpine doe and I'll take it! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Just pretend


----------



## goathiker

Already got one :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw! Babies!!


----------



## nigies4ever

When should Athena get her CDT, copper and BoSe? Tomorrow is the 3 month mark :wahoo:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So cute Jill!! 

I'm so mad that little guy is a buck!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nigies4ever said:


> When should Athena get her CDT, copper and BoSe? Tomorrow is the 3 month mark :wahoo:


I do mine 3-4 weeks from kidding


----------



## CritterCarnival

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Who wants a cute baby?!


Is he blue-eyed and/or polled?? I need a blue-eyed, preferably polled, reg. Nigie buck(ling) to make mini-nubians...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No, sadly he isn't...  but he is nice boy!


----------



## margaret

Well whoever had the doe fairy last isn't good at sharing. Black single buck. Really wanted a doe from Poppy but whatever, he's really cute. And he's solid black!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Congrats :stars:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I need Roxanne first so I'm not sharing until I get her, but I'll gladly take the buck fairy off you hands for Brigade and Stan :greengrin: And maybe Snuffy in July :lol:

Biagia looks like she's going to kid tomorrow, her 150 day, her ligs are already sinking down and getting soft.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But I need that doe fairy back after I get Roxanne, because I still want Vendetta :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

I only need the doe fairy for my saanen...around the fifth...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I need her for my last two LaManchas!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Who wants a cute baby?!


I want!!!!!!

Kayla Renee


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Isn't he snazzy?!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Yep :hearts:


Kayla Renee


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

This is his brother


----------



## NyGoatMom

Cute


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Sold! Lol


Kayla Renee


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!
I can't believe they are so flashy!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

whats mom and dad look like?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Hey if my boer doeling and buckling is already eating solid food can I sell them now they are almost 3 months just 14 more days....


Kayla Renee


----------



## ariella42

Someone better send the doe fairy over here! Beth is due sometime between next Monday (unlikely) and the 17th depending on which day she was bred (we left her at the breeder's for over a week) and if she's going to go 145 like a mini or 150 like a standard since she's an F1 mini. Of course, she'll probably kid at the most inconvenient time for us. I'm glad this Friday isn't likely an option since it's the first night of Passover and we're staying with my Mom that night :lol: I think she's going to have a single, so it better be a doe!


----------



## ariella42

Those are some super flashy kids, Skyla! Congrats, even though they're both bucks


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

well I want the doe fairy for my last 2 - I already got 2 bucklings - those of us with only a few to breed the the doe fairy the most. LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NyGoatMom said:


> whats mom and dad look like?


Last year they had gold and white twins

Mom








Dad


----------



## nigies4ever

Skyla, I so wish I could keep a buck here cause I'd snatch him up in a heartbeat! I LOVE his sire and dam.


----------



## goathiker

Sunny's truck is on the road again :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Already mad a for sale add for my buck :sad: :anxious:


Kayla Renee


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nigies4ever said:


> Skyla, I so wish I could keep a buck here cause I'd snatch him up in a heartbeat! I LOVE his sire and dam.


Thanks  I really like them too! If his side wasn't my only buck, and I had more does, I would let him hang around!


----------



## goatygirl

Why are you mad Kayla?


----------



## goatygirl

I think I am going to slaughter any buck that December has this year.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I ment "made"but I still feel sad to get to of him but even today while trying to take pictures he attacked me doesn't look that bad now but yeah


Kayla Renee


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goatygirl said:


> I think I am going to slaughter any buck that December has this year.


That's what we are dong with bucks/wethers we can't sell.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I got a package today!






how old do they have to be to start using this thing? Or does it just depend how smart they are?


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Going to have a birthday on here for me and my horses on April 6th! Is it in the rules, where you can make a forum specifically for that? It's more to celebrate my two horses' birthdays. My first horse will be 1, my second horse will be 14, and you'll have to guess how old I'll be next week!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I got a package today!
> View attachment 92409
> how old do they have to be to start using this thing? Or does it just depend how smart they are?


Whoo!!

All mine are already on it! I just make sure they can stand and eat well, then put them on  they were about 3-4 days old when they went on it.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Dee, I want your opinion on these two goats I want either one for 120
Goat 1:













Goat 2:







The dad for both of them is:







Goat 1 MOM:







Goat 2 MOM:







Others can join in but I at least would like to see which dee prefers

Kayla Renee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I like #1 a lot! But the pic isn't very good of #2 so it's hard to say, do you have more pix of him? And a full body shot of #1's mom? With only these pix I choose #1 for sure


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Are they different ages?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I put Fenris back out with the does and babies, he's the jolly green giant among the midgets :lol: The downside to having them 2 weeks apart :lol:
And since I lost my marker to mark which milk in the fridge is his, I've been putting the blue food coloring in the milk... he has dark green-blue poop now :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Are they different ages?


Same ages I'll be checking them out in person on Friday so I'll have pictures

Kayla Renee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! You crack me up Lacie!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He's so fancy, if only that were a rose :lol: He also like to bear down on things menacingly :lol: He's such a pest, Clarice and Buffy hate him, he's also wearing out the welcome with Coup


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ugh, I have a mosquito bite on my face, I'm like candy to these creatures.... I need my Off spray that my sister took! :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Full body of # 1's mom








Kayla Renee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Are the moms mix breed or just boer Kayla?
Lacie they are adorable! I cAnt wait for mine!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Moms 100% boer


Kayla Renee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I guess it really depends what you are looking for in your herd..mi still like #1 better but moms rear legs look weird and pasterns look week. Both moms are a little thin. Mom#2 seems to have a very weak chine and weird front end but she is nice and long!


----------



## goathiker

I don't like the top line of the buck much. Doe #1 would do the most to fix it in the kid.


----------



## NyGoatMom

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Last year they had gold and white twins
> 
> Mom
> View attachment 92402
> 
> 
> Dad
> View attachment 92403


Wow! Outta those two? What a surprise


----------



## nigies4ever

Dee..I know you're part of the California Goats for Sale FB group..how the heck did you get in? I've requested to join a couple times and continue to get rejected :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Maybe there's an ear rule??? :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

:lol: I have goats with ears, too! But let's face it, no ears are the best ears!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nigies4ever said:


> Dee..I know you're part of the California Goats for Sale FB group..how the heck did you get in? I've requested to join a couple times and continue to get rejected :lol:


That's weird.. Which one is it?? R u stalking me?? :lol:
How come I keep finding cute lamanchas? I'm glad your both here, what do you think of this one?


----------



## goathiker

Very true, although I'm liking the different elf ears on my experimental foundation stock. Some of them are pretty unique. 
I'm just happy my old girls gave me 4 doelings. That way I can carry my old herd bloodlines through to my next project.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

If your talking about " California goats for sale, stud, or trade" it's a crap site... "Goats in the western states" is way better


----------



## goathiker

She's not bad...I'd like higher withers but overall looks nice...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's a buck.. Lol under 2 weeks in the pic, if that matters at all


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> If your talking about " California goats for sale, stud, or trade" it's a crap site... "Goats in the western states" is way better


Okay, any other for sale page recommendations? Also, are you LAing your girls (and Obsidian) this year?


----------



## goathiker

Bucks can't have elf ears, he has to registered experimental...


----------



## nigies4ever

Lol, I like the he/she La Mancha! Vineyard View has some really nice animals...so are you considering getting a La Mancha buck to breed to your Nubian girls?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nigies4ever said:


> Okay, any other for sale page recommendations? Also, are you LAing your girls (and Obsidian) this year?


Goats in the western states is mostly sales. Idk how to go about the LA thing.. I think I have to register or something


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No, I'm not gonna breed mut goats.. If I get a buck I have to get a doe..


----------



## nigies4ever

Ah gotcha


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Bucks can't have elf ears, he has to registered experimental...


That's silly....


----------



## goathiker

Not really, the LaMancha stud book is still open. You can still breed up to purebred so, they want the bucks to conform to breed standards.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I thought all little ears were considered Lamancha ears lol


----------



## goathiker

Nope, Dexter has gopher ears and the baby has elf ears. Bucks can only have gopher to be purebred or American.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'm confused on Munchie ears....any good pics of all types they can have?


----------



## goathiker

Gopher ear: An approximate maximum length of 1 inch but preferably nonexistent and with very little or no cartilage. The end of the ear must be turned up or down. This is the only type ear which will make bucks eligible for registration.

Elf ear: An approximate maximum length of 2 inches is allowed, the end of the ear must be turned up or turned down and cartilage shaping the small ear is allowed.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

What is it if it doesn't fit either category jill or can that not happen 


Kayla Renee


----------



## goathiker

If they don't fit either category, then they are registered in the experimental herd book. As long as the buck has gopher ears though, they will almost always be right.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's almost time to start a waiting room thread for Temper!


----------



## nigies4ever

So jealous...I still have 2 months to for our first kidding! I had a dream last night that Athena had twin does though :greengrin:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Daisy is getting close too ...I hope by the 3rd


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I had a dream that Galaxy had two udders... :shock: and I mean like two full udders.. One in front of the other...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is Daisy your saanen Stephanie?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just ate a giant healthy salad, now I need a giant corona to balance it out


----------



## goathiker

I had cottage cheese, a Johnsonville cheese sausage, and V-8 juice. Lazy dinner :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm still hungry.... But that corona is pretty big and its calling my name so I better go get it to fill the void. I don't even like corona but I'm craving it so that means my body needs it right??

Temper helped me eat my salad, she likes kale, cucumbers, carrots, and broccoli stems. Kat only liked the Carrots. Galaxy wouldn't even taste any of it :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Going to the airport in two weeks, anyone know anyone who wants a red dog? Two birds one stone. Rather make one trip than twenty :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nope...this is Daisy, Dee..


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hey Lacie- how old is a puppy when they lose their puppy coat? My Boston terrier/Pug/Dachshund mix was black and white...now she's looking like she may* get some brindling. Her mom was brindled...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Their baby baby coat, the one they are born with, is usually gone by 7-9 weeks. Then they get their "teenage" coat at about 4-6 months.


----------



## NyGoatMom

So is it possible she'll change color?


----------



## NyGoatMom

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I had a dream that Galaxy had two udders... :shock: and I mean like two full udders.. One in front of the other...


So you dreamt she was a cow :cow:


----------



## NyGoatMom

She's 4.5 months old now...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, sounds about right. They can actually change a little every year too. Some of my blue heelers change shades of blue every year. Some years they'll be lighter, some years they'll be so dark they're almost black.


----------



## goathiker

Lacie? Another ringwomb... http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f197/need-advice-177332/


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow! Look at the big cute belly on that doe! I can't wait to see what comes out! Is she bred to a nubian?

No, Galaxy wasn't a cow, she actually had two separate goat udders in my dream.. It was ugly and weird..

My neighbor is shooting something and my idiot dog is totally freaked out.. The goats took complete advantage of her vulnerable state and she got rammed twice...Kat has no mercy, she actually made her scream


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Anyone use nustock?


----------



## goathiker

Daisy is bred to a Sable and if she wasn't 2000 miles away I would totally want her doe kid for my LaMancha project...


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Hello. 
I don't have to sell my doeling.....
:humming: I'm. So. HAPPY!! 
:grin:













Critique her for fun? Anyone?

Kayla Renee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Daisy is bred to a Sable and if she wasn't 2000 miles away I would totally want her doe kid for my LaMancha project...


So a lamancha can be any breed that has the ears bred out of it?


----------



## goathiker

After 6 generations of breeding to purebred Bucks :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi Kayla! Cute goat! I'm glad you get to keep her!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Thanks, I am too. She's so sweet except for when she decides I'm a jungle gym an jumps on my back and head







(yes that's me in the pic... It wouldn't Let me crop my face out....) 

Kayla Renee


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, I have your puppy, it's a girl though :lol: I call her Two-Face


----------



## goathiker

Ha, she's cute in an ugly kind of way...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah I've never had one with the black all the way to the lips before, kinda funny. She's much nicer looking now, her eyes are open and she's a fat potato, that was her newborn pic, she's 2 weeks now 
That mask is probably going to look awful when she's an adult :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kayla she's adorable! My boer kids used to do that to me too.. :lol:

Lacie! She's so cute! Where did she come from!?!?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The St. Patricks day pups I told ya'll about :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I must have missed that conversation.... I really like the long mask.. She's very cute!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My internet is being weird again


----------



## goathiker

Your internet is always weird :lol: I sent you a text on Sunday, did you get it yet???


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No.. My last txt from you was about Ivomec on sat. Btw Obsidians poo got worse. Is it like a cats or dog where the poo gets worse as the worms die?


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, it can for a while. Usually only a couple days though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So if I gave it to him Sunday then today is only day two.. If it continues tomorrow I will treat the coccidia..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He bit my finger on accident and it's taking a really long time to heal.. Hey Jill, did you see that the second race horse site you sent doesn't guarantee any of their products or even that they will arrive undamaged?? How many times have you ordered from them?


----------



## goathiker

Never :lol: I found it when someone had a problem with the other one and they loved it. They were able to talk with a vet, get exactly what they needed...The first site can't guarantee their products either, if they say they can they're lying. They are compounded drugs that are illegal in the US.


----------



## margaret

Lacie how's Biagia?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks Dee...she's bred to my "brown" black Sable :lol:

Jill if you're doing munchies...why would you want Daisy's mixed doeling?


----------



## margaret

FINALLY got a trailer!!!








It's a 2 horse gooseneck with 2 tack compartments and a bed and living area in the front.
Can't wait to go to some shows


----------



## NyGoatMom

Congrats :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Congrats!!  
I got one too! No pics of it yet but when I get it home when some more snow melts I'll get some pics


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill! Help! Galaxy got worse! When she breathes in her nose it sounds all raspy and contested then she coughs...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It was cold and windy here yesterday but she has such a nice thick coat...


----------



## ndwarf

Has anybody noticed that the "Goat of the month" is now for Feb and March and instead of goats is members? :lol: :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah I noticed it too :lol:

Biagia is fine, have to trim her hooves again, she has a problem hoof in the wetter months. That'd be funny if she kidded on Easter, or Babette too


----------



## margaret

Is she at 151 now?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, and Babs is on 148


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Day 148 for Lucy and Bug - waiting is so heard that I actually dreamed I built a machine with a conveyor belt and rollers to "squish" the babies out. lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

Dee...what's her temp? I use Tylan 200 at 1cc per 25 lbs SQ 2x a day for pneumonia.


----------



## margaret

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> Day 148 for Lucy and Bug - waiting is so heard that I actually dreamed I built a machine with a conveyor belt and rollers to "squish" the babies out. lol


:ROFL: That's hilarious! Hope those babies come soon!!


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yep, and Babs is on 148


Does Biagia usually go late?
Still waiting on Clematis, never had her before so I don't know when she usually kids.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, she went so far over last year she was induced :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showpost.php?p=1875959 
Anybody?? Just was posted a min ago in California.....

Kayla Renee


----------



## NyGoatMom

*sigh* I wish Daisy-Mae would kid already............


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Awe u have to post pics when she does


Kayla Renee


----------



## NyGoatMom

I will  She's just laying down chewing cud and laughing at me every time I go check on her :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Lol that's adorable 


Kayla Renee


----------



## NyGoatMom

All 3 girls are due soon actually...the 3rd,5th and 7th provided they took when I thought they did.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NyGoatMom said:


> Dee...what's her temp? I use Tylan 200 at 1cc per 25 lbs SQ 2x a day for pneumonia.


Thanx, I'll take her Temp when I get home. I have tylan too


----------



## NyGoatMom

What's the most common day for them to kid? 150? 152?


----------



## margaret

150 is average.


----------



## NyGoatMom

That is hopefully the third at the latest then for Daisy..I'm anxious cause she is a lot bigger this year than last. This is her second kidding. Last year we got a big single buckling from her and my buck I got rid of...a Fainter.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hopefully it's soon! I want to see what comes out of that cute belly!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Buck/doe for Hallie!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You know your not allowed to post such things without pix right?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yay!! A girl :clap:


----------



## goathiker

That's weird about the pan feeding Stephanie, I know they say that about little goats but, I've bucket raised many many calves.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I don't know...I just thought since they are drinking water already..why not milk??


----------



## NyGoatMom

I hate weaning before 12 weeks...I feel bad enough then :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, it really is too young for full sized goats.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Galaxy was such a trooper for her shot


----------



## NyGoatMom

I think so too...

My buck is a big baby about shots :lol: the girls are much easier!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hey Jill...can you help on this thread?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I fed Eddie out of a bowl since he was about two or three weeks old


----------



## goathiker

Which thread?


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol...yeah that would help 
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f218/earlier-weaning-something-else-177338/index2.html


----------



## goathiker

Oh, I've been reading that one. I'm afraid mom has CAE and the kids are starving to death.


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's awful  What makes you think that?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kids with CAE starve to death? I need to read this...


----------



## NyGoatMom

I asked her if her herd is tested


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh, I get it... CAE mom is not giving milk so kids are starving...  that would be sad..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill, I think I'm just gonna treat Kat too with the tylan because she seems to not feel good.. She has been coughing for quite a few weeks so if its pneumonia I'm surprised she's not dead.... She's still eating and everything.. She just coughs a lot and seems sleepy. Not sure if it's from the pregnancy or the cough but better safe than sorry right?


----------



## goathiker

It won't hurt her anyway.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, thanx for the reassurance, I'm definitely starting her tonight!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

IM GETTING ONE OF THE BUCKLING'S ACTUALLY ON FRIDAY WHEN I GET TO GO LOOK AT THEM INSTEAD OF HER HOLDING THEM FOR A MONTH!!! THE SOONER THE BETTER!!!!! :yay: 


Kayla Renee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How exciting! Have you decided which one yet?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

No, I don't want to tell her YES i want this one and when I get there I like the other better.... But both are cute so I'm good with either


Kayla Renee


----------



## NyGoatMom

Congrats Kayla!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hmmm...nothing else since I asked...hope the kid is ok.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Looked like she wasn't signed on anymore..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Stupid airport and their cashless policy now :lol: Now I have to bring someone along that has a card...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Jill, are you still here? I just found a crazy goats pic on FB..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol Lacie! Your here now! Maybe you have seen something like this before?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Tooth abscess, maybe orf? I can't see too great :lol: get back to me next week when I get my new glasses :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! It looks like the whole gums on the bottom teeth are swolen and different color than the upper gums... It's a baby goat I think it said 2 mo.. They said the gums look like a sponge


----------



## goathiker

Looks like an old abcess that made a cavity at the gum line. Oh, I know!!!! It has Thrush in it's mouth.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Gross... Is that a real thing Jill?


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, human babies can get it too.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Gross.. So like fungus?? Should I suggest that to them on the fb? They are asking if anyone knows what it is..


----------



## goathiker

It's a yeast infection...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yep....my son had it after a lot of antibiotics as a baby.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ugh... That was scary.. I one of my big fears happened tonight....


----------



## goathiker

What happened?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I had Kat out eating her grain. Then I went in the boys pen to feed them, Dropped the hay outside the feeder, the dog barked vigorously, I turned to grab the hay I dropped and accidentally let the gate go while turning the other direction to see why the dog was freaking out.. The gate swung open Kat ran inside (scared of the dog)... I went to grab the gate so Kat could get out and when I turned Eddie rammed her.......... 

Idk where he hit her but she went down... Soon as I yelled his name he ran away and I held the gate open for her to get out but now not only has she been hit but she has also been in the pen that possibly has a parasite problem... It was really frustrating and I'm not cooled down yet... I just yelled at my aunt for nothing... Stupid dog... Stupid goats... :sigh:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Pregnant goats do not belong with horned goats and dogs should behave at all times! And humans need to learn to stay calm.... (Note to self)


----------



## goathiker

Wow, a rodeo. I'm sure she'll be fine, if it is going to cause problems you'll know by morning anyway. I've seen pregnant does fall real bad and have nothing happen though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The fall I wasn't worried about.. It was the hit that made her fall... What if he hit her right on the belly??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

When she fell she landed in a nice pile of straw.. (Probably had Obsidian's poo in it...) but he hit her so hard....


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

generally speaking even a hard hit can be tolerated - uterus is set up like a shock absorber - It would take a direct hit that screwed with the placenta -


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well thank you both for making me feel better, actually now that I think about it I'm pretty sure he didn't hit her belly cuz I heard the hit.. It was loud, not hollow sounding like a belly..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm sure she'll be fine, mine have slammed each other around from time to time and they never miscarried. I did have one retarded goat a long time ago that just could never really figure out how to get down from the stand properly.... she always backed up and to the left too much and always fell off the stand, she was always fine :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:lol: thanx for that image Lacie! Sure lightened my mood! I'm still upset that I yelled at my aunt.. Even though I meant what I said..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Disbudded the babies tonight, they hate me :lol: I let my daughter do the buckling of Buffy's, I figured if she was going to screw it up, it might as well be the taco :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> :lol: thanx for that image Lacie! Sure lightened my mood! I'm still upset that I yelled at my aunt.. Even though I meant what I said..


Yeah, the first 20 times the reaction to is was "OH MY GOSH! What happened, are you ok!?" but after that is was like "....:doh:....." while waiting for her to quit flailing and get back up :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Poor Kat.. She didn't deserve that.. I bet she's never even met a horned goat... I'm gonna hog tie Eddie and hang him upside down... Then put him in a taco hahaha!


----------



## goathiker

MMMM pulled Eddie sliders :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Jill, how come when my goats get hoof rot it's always the right front foot? None of the other ones get it, just always the right front, no matter which goat either.
Gracie, Clarice, Biagia, Moon, etc, ALWAYS the right front, and usually the outer toe, sometimes the inside toe, but usually the outer....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hmm... I think tempers was rt front too..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Is their right front just waaaay heavier that it sinks more in the wet areas? :lol:


----------



## goathiker

'Cause that's the foot they use to paw at stuff. They're right handed.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Are you serious? I'm not satisfied with that answer! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Watch them and see if that's the foot they use to test the ground when it turns mucky. If they right handed that foot is in the mud more often then the other 3. Plus more weight lands on that leading leg when they jump.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If you had added something about the solar flares, atmospheric pressure, nocturnal winds and such, I would have more easily accepted that answer :lol:

But yeah that is the foot they dig with... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! I almost took another pic of a chem trail for you the other day Jill!


----------



## goathiker

:lol:

You know how horses have a lead they pick up naturally and one they have to be taught? Same thing. A horse who's never taught to change leads always damages the leading front hoof more.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So you would _not_ recommend a micro lobotomy, preformed with green or red lasers, because this is not a medical condition? :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Umm, for the goat or ME? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I was reading a medical book yesterday and apparently the 1st sign/symptom that your baby is sick is....
"Your baby looks sick" The 2nd was, "Your baby is limp and slow to respond"....Oh. My. Gosh..... where was this information when I needed it?! They all could have died :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Umm, for the goat or ME? :lol:


:slapfloor: :ROFL: THE GOAT!! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Oh my, that reminds of a book I saw in a second hand store...I should have bought it for laughs. It was how to be a good wife back in the '50's. They used to douch with Lysol...And if your man was straying it was your fault :lol: You were supposed to meet him at the door all pretty with a cocktail and dinner ready :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

Long time no see :lol: Dee, glad Kat seems okay...that's my worst fear too, especially having my punk of a Manchie in with my little Nigies. :/


----------



## nigies4ever

"Silly rabbit, fire extinguishers are for kids!"

I hope I don't sound completely stupid and someone gets that reference :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lysol? Ouch maybe, and why the heck? :lol: And to heck with dinner, there's no food anyway :lol: Glad I wasn't a wife in the 50's! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Me too!!! You won't see me fixing a great breakfast at 4:30 am, that's what mini-marts are for...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill I say we have a book burning! :lol:

Hi Haley!
You know who hasn't been on in a while is Vicki. I hope she's ok


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Eww, 4:30 that's when DH and my sister wake up :lol: I'm most definitely NOT making anyone breakfast at that awful time, I don't even eat breakfast!


----------



## goathiker

She's fine, she's in PA dealing with some family issues.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Umm.. I shaved my cat today :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hope it's nothing terrible.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> View attachment 92599
> 
> Umm.. I shaved my cat today :lol:


Yes to this :lol: I want Coups baby to have that color pattern!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You want coup to have a calico?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I gotta go let Fenris in and give him a bottle, sounds like he's up to no good out there :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> You want coup to have a calico?


Yes, mostly white, with patches of color. That'd be a pied.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw Lacie likes my senior cat!  she's 135 in cat years :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haley, are you breeding that cute trix bunny?


----------



## goathiker

Are you sure it's all one cat life?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well she's 15 so if a cat year is x9 then she's 135.. She actually started her second life here two years ago when her owners moved to NV and decided it was too difficult to take a cute old fat cat with them..


----------



## nigies4ever

Cute trix bunny is actually a he ...and he was breeding himself to the fire extinguisher :lol:

If we get a doe, we'll breed him to her


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What breed is he? I want him lol! But I can't have a rabbit.. I just think they are cute!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh hey, your 4-h friends sell chicks?


----------



## goathiker

Just pray for Vicki to have strength, she has some challenges ahead of her. If she wants everyone to know, she'll tell.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Vicki is in my prayers..


----------



## nigies4ever

He's a Mini Rex, Dee..and yeah I think they do..are you wondering, or did you see their FB page??

Praying for Vicki


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I saw something on FB I'm looking for barred rock chicks


----------



## nigies4ever

Ah...did you see some on their FB? I have no idea what those look like...I know they have Dutch bantams, though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh, no.. I didn't see barred rocks, I just saw a tiny chick and was wondering if they had any.






these are barred rocks. Idk what they look like as chicks but I'm sure they are a lot different


----------



## goathiker

They are pure black with a yellow spot on their heads.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh thanx Jill! Is there anything you don't know? :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Hm :scratch: I don't know how to speak Vulcan :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:lol: 
how come it won't let me use the ROFL imoji any more?... It always changes my font.. Stupid app..


----------



## nigies4ever

Wow, they're pretty! Almost remind me of Wyandottes...I'll ask them if they've got any


----------



## goathiker

Cucoo Marens are cool too. 

My chickens are (deep breath) Brown Leghorn, Bantam Brahma, Barred Rock, Maren, White Leghorn, and Wyandotte, all mixed up together for years. The hens are small and good egg layers. The roosters are smart.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have heard they have the best temperament and the one in the front, "Birdie" is my best chicken by far! The one in the back "Peggy sue" was awesome as a youngin but when "Ebony" hatched and I didn't take the time to tame her they both became good friends since they were closest in age and Peggy sue became wild like Ebony


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My cuckoo Maran was huge.. And she disappeared..


----------



## nigies4ever

We've got a Wyandotte, Buff Orphington, Black Sex Link, Dutch, and one other one that I can't remember. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You have chicks??


----------



## nigies4ever

No, just 5 molting hens :lol:

Actually we're not sure on one of them...we call "it" Hermaphrodite :lol:

Crude, I know, but kinda hilarious


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want older chicks.. My neighbor only sells week old chicks... I don't have a heat lamp and I don't want one.. A house in Morgan hill burned down a couple years back killing a litter of yorkie pups they were trying to keep warm with a heat lamp..


----------



## goathiker

Have you got an incubater Dee? I can send you hatching eggs. They are all those breeds mixed together though :lol: The hens are either pure black or penciled buff.


----------



## nigies4ever

Dee, there's someone in Galt on Craigslist with Barred Rock chicks.. 7 per chick or 10 for $60...they're willing to take back any roosters too.

http://stockton.craigslist.org/grd/4954063338.html


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill, even if I had an incubator I don't have and don't want a heat lamp for after they hatch  I think a mouse just scurried in my wall...... My cats are clearly being lazy... No breakfast!







Where the heck is Galt :lol: sounds far...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What is a penciled buff? I like black chickens, but what I really like is big healthy friendly chickens that lay big yummy eggs!
How the heck do you ship eggs that need to be incubated?


----------



## nigies4ever

Galt is like 2hrs north of SJ :lol:


----------



## goathiker

In an egg carton :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Why don't you just order some from McMurray's ?


----------



## goathiker

Barred Rocks lay medium sized eggs. White Rocks lay bigger eggs.


----------



## NubianFan

I concur McMurray ' s is the way to go. If you like big yummy eggs and lots of them. Get red stars. But be ready to pour the feed to them. Buying eggs at the grocery is cheaper. But they do have the most delicious eggs and best personality


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I'm sick.  

Kayla Renee


----------



## ariella42

Sorry you're sick, Kayla. That's never fun


----------



## ariella42

Can anyone recommend a cheap milk strainer? Last year I used a reusable coffee filter, but since I'm getting an Alpine this year in addition to Beth, I don't think I'll have the patience for that method this time around :lol:


----------



## ThreeHavens

Mine is a tea strainer.


----------



## ariella42

A tea strainer probably would be faster. The coffee filter takes FOREVER!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Barred Rocks lay medium sized eggs. White Rocks lay bigger eggs.


My girls lay pretty big eggs? They fit snug in an egg carton. Except for the Americauna that lays the weird eggs, they are longer and thinner..

Sorry your sick Kayla... So am I  wish I could stay home from work today...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ariella, last year after I got tired of milk filters because they were too slow, I started using cheese cloth, just folded it a bunch of times till I was satisfied with how much it would filter. It did its job, I just placed that right on top of a half gallon jar with a rubber band and milked right into it lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow...I leave for a little bit and there's housewives using cleaners :shock: 'nuff said there...:lol: bunnies mating with fire extinguishers, drama in Cali with does getting slammed, right front hoof rot issues and how to strain your milk!
:lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh and not to forget chicken shopping! :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

:lol:


----------



## ariella42

Good idea, Dee. I have to buy some more cheese cloth anyway, so I guess I'll just get a bit extra to try it  Thanks!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I like KenAg milk filters..


----------



## ariella42

And now I'm on McMurray's website thinking, "Yeah, I could totally use 15 chicks even though I don't even have a chicken coop yet." Thanks guys :eyeroll: :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahaha....chicken math!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Well I am bored and cannot sleep any longer soo hey


Kayla Renee


----------



## nigies4ever

So I'm thinking I want to get fecals done that include cocci..who do u guys use?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I use me :lol: I want chickens!


----------



## nigies4ever

:lol: wanna do fecals for me, Dee?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sure! Lol! How do they stay fresh? Shipped on ice? But I'm not great at identifying parasites other than cocci.. I ask Jill and Lacie lol


----------



## nigies4ever

I would assume just ship them in a Ziploc bag...? And that's okay, that's what I do for everything too :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Biagias ligs are getting low again. Tomorrow maybe, while I'm at my eye appt :lol:


----------



## Lstein

Longest day ever.....could have kids any minute PLUS when I left this morning, I had two eggs that were pipped!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hey does banamine need refrigeration? How about thiamine?


----------



## goathiker

No and no :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok and ok


----------



## NyGoatMom

Is it really only 1cc per 100 lbs of this stuff? It says 50mg/ml...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes, banamine is 1cc per 100#


----------



## goathiker

Yes, that's all it takes. Now depending on what level/type of pain you're treating my vet told me I could use . 1/2 cc per 100 lbs every 12 hours, or, 1 cc per 100 lbs every 24 hours, or, 2 cc per 100 lbs every 48 hours.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Great  Thanks guys....what about the thiamine again?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nigies4ever said:


> I would assume just ship them in a Ziploc bag...? And that's okay, that's what I do for everything too :lol:


But from everything I heard, samples have to be either fresh or kept cold to preserve the parasites!


----------



## goathiker

The Thiamine is the 125 mg/ml type so, it's 4 ccs per 100 lbs. 

Oh, and your Banamine never changes as long as stored in a dark dry cupboard. You can ignore the expiration date safely unless it freezes or gets to about 80 degrees.


----------



## nigies4ever

All-Knowing Jill ( :lol: ), what do you know about shipping fecal samples?

Also, does BoSe have to be refrigerated? I've been keeping mine refrigerated and just want to make sure that's the right thing.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Jill...many a goat have benefited from your noggin knowledge :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Daisy is really uncomfortable today...small amount of white/clear discharge, but her bag could fill more and she hasn't really "dropped". Day 149 today....she grunts and groans constantly while laying down and I have seen her yawn a time or two as well....I only caught the actual kidding last year so I have no idea how her behavior is before....:/


----------



## goathiker

Fresh samples should be zip locked with as little air as possible and just send in a box. 

Bo.Se should be kept at room temperature above 36 degrees and below 80 degrees.


----------



## NyGoatMom

We are all taking turns doing 20 minute checks...sigh...so she'll wait I'm sure :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Sounds like she's getting close.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just keep everything in the fridge, works for me, then I don't have to find it all over the house :lol: 

I might be banding 4 sets of horns in the near future, would anyone be interested in a tutorial? Otherwise, I'm just gonna go ahead and do it! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I just keep everything in the fridge, works for me, then I don't have to find it all over the house :lol:
> 
> I might be banding 4 sets of horns in the near future, would anyone be interested in a tutorial? Otherwise, I'm just gonna go ahead and do it! :lol:


Yes!!! I totally fudged Madelines  I am waiting for her to kid and then I'll do them again...but if you do yours first it may save her some trouble :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, but to inform you, I do mine the surgical way. Works faster and better.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I mean, look at these! 

And Jill...she needs to go before 6 pm tomorrow!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ok, but to inform you, I do mine the surgical way. Works faster and better.


Ok I'm game to see...I have a really hard time inflicting wounds though....but my DH does it while I hold whatever needs to be held. I can clean them out...I can stitch them up...but cutting them is not something I can do yet...weird too cause I've had to dispatch a chicken before and that was no problem...

DH does the cutting of any bumblefoot ....then I take it from there if need be.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How do you band horns surgically?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

This was my work, many months later. I'm a terrible person, I buy something for $8, disfigure it, then flip it for $100 :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You shave their ugly little horned heads, clean it, nerve block with lidocaine, take a scalpel and make an incision below the horn ridge, put bands in the incision, and wait for them to fall off. Viola, no horns :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Can I use banamine instead of lidocaine? Or where would I get that?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, the whole use of the lidocaine is so they don't feel you cutting them. I got mine from vetserv, you could see if the vet would sell you a syringe full. If you were really hardcore about it, you can do it without it, it's just much nicer to to have


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well so far I have only needed the vet out once..and the rest were just fecals....so I doubt they'd sell it to me.

I don't really want to cause her too much pain  but the one side keeps growing into her eye...so I'd like to just do it right this time and be done with it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Look what followed me home


----------



## nigies4ever

Look at those ears!


----------



## goatygirl

Yeah she sure followed you home alright. Right in the back of the car.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! That is true 

Got a buck kid to raise for meat too


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So cute!


----------



## nigies4ever

So whaddya say Dee, can I send you some goat poop? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The only problem with that is I can only do fecals at work so it wold have to come to my house on a day I work or something


----------



## nigies4ever

Okay..it's fine if it's not gonna work  I'll send to Davis probably


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She is cute!!  
No name yet.. So ideas are welcome  and I don't remember her parents names... Lol!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Look what followed me home
> View attachment 92613


 Can I have it

Kayla Renee


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She was a gift for my little sister so sorry  lol!


----------



## ariella42

Guess what? I passed the WV bar!!!!
Considering I got food poisoning the night before the second day of testing, I can't believe it! arty::dazed:artygroup::dancing::stars:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Congrats!!! That's great


----------



## NyGoatMom

Skyla...is that a nubian doeling?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nigies4ever said:


> Okay..it's fine if it's not gonna work  I'll send to Davis probably


So as long as it arrives on a mon, tues, or wed, I should be able to run it. As long as it's not super visit at work. Like today would have been a perfect day for me to run fecals :lol: when did we get all these new imojis?:fluffy:


----------



## nigies4ever

Okay...wanna pm me ur address?


----------



## nigies4ever

My manchie's got an udder going :wahoo:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yay!!

Been checking Daisy...hope she waits til morning now. Doing hourly checks at the moment...


----------



## goathiker

Still talking about poop? :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Putting up my ads in our little town..... I'm sooo excited to see the goat I'm going to get (whichever I choose anyways) 


Kayla Renee


----------



## nigies4ever

Stephanie, what breed is Daisy?


----------



## goathiker

What color is the buck Athena is bred to? I'm too lazy to go look.


----------



## nigies4ever

goathiker said:


> What color is the buck Athena is bred to? I'm too lazy to go look.


The "Lucky Star" color :lol: The black/tan pattern that their farm always has.


----------



## NyGoatMom

She's a 3/4 nubian 1/4 Lamancha and moonspotted/polled. Here's a couple pics...


----------



## goathiker

Okay and the grandparents?


----------



## nigies4ever

Wow, that's unique...she's super pretty. 

Jill, I'll check in a bit and let you know. On the website I put up tons of pics of ancestors as well as 7+ of Cai's offspring.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks Haley...I actually was picking up a different doeling and changed my mind when I saw Daisy-Mae  This is why...she was so cute!I paid 50 bucks for her too...


----------



## nigies4ever

Aww, cute...is she a FF?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Stephanie yes it is  lol! 
Sold my other Nubians, and am switching the lines up


----------



## goathiker

Okay I found all the pictures except for Avenger.


----------



## nigies4ever

I wish I could show you avenger...I never saw him either. I'll ask the people I bought Athena from.


----------



## goathiker

I'm trying to decide whether to take a buckling if there are no extra does :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

goathiker said:


> I'm trying to decide whether to take a buckling if there are no extra does :lol:


Ooh, you should  I'm trying to talk to my breeder and get a pic. Did you see some of Cai's sons?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nigies4ever said:


> Okay...wanna pm me ur address?


No, you need to get it here by carrier pigeon or no dice :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Yep, and I saw that Son*Sation already beat me to the outcross...Darn it...


----------



## nigies4ever

:lol: How about carrier squirrel? We don't have pigeons here, lol


----------



## nigies4ever

goathiker said:


> Yep, and I saw that Son*Sation already beat me to the outcross...Darn it...


Ahh..Dexter's Son*Sation right?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My dog would not let a squirrel get through... Would have to be a tricky one..


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> My dog would not let a squirrel get through... Would have to be a tricky one..


It would be a flying messenger squirrel


----------



## goathiker

Yep, He's a nice buck too, a little small but, he had a hard start in life.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok! A Pegasus would be much better though!


----------



## nigies4ever

Cool...I've only come up with names for girls..the ones I had for boys aren't very good so I'm gonna have to think here, lol


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ok! A Pegasus would be much better though!


How about a winged squirrel with an artificial horn and some rainbow stripes? Happy? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill, are you coming down to get this kid from Athena?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol a squirrel with a horn would be scary  Pegasus doesn't have a horn..


----------



## nigies4ever

She's getting it at Nationals, I think

Lol, I thought a Pegasus and a unicorn were the same thing?


----------



## nigies4ever

Or is a Pegasus a dis budded unicorn? :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Pegasus is a disbudded Alicorn...

Yeah, we're going to meet at Nationals.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! Unicorns don't have wings but that's funny! If you disbudded a unicorn you would take away all its magic..


----------



## nigies4ever

What the heck is an alicorn?!


----------



## nigies4ever

What? Unicorns don't have wings?! My whole life has been a lie :lol:

(Or I'm just really ignorant)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya Jill.. What the


----------



## nigies4ever

Jill...how mad would you be if you decided to get a buck and I named it Buzzard Ranch Not A Taco? :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Alicorn


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not a taco :ROFL: :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How come you can use the :ROFL: imoji??

Ok what the heck... The past three times I tried to use that it changed my letters to lower case so it didn't show up as he little rolling guy....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She would eat it Haley..


----------



## goathiker

And the winner is Not A taco...It may lack something...


----------



## nigies4ever

Lol, the winner is not a taco :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> She would eat it Haley..


Or it might sound like a challenge to some ethnic people during the holidays :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

If I were to do just the :ROFL: and nothing else, it changes it, but I had more lowercase words with it.. 

And lol Jill!


----------



## goathiker

How about Sea Star?


----------



## nigies4ever

My theme is Gone With The Wind this year


----------



## nigies4ever

So I'm kinda thinking something with Rhett in it...


----------



## nigies4ever

For girls I've got Darling Scarlett or Scarlett Darling and Gone With The Wind, a.k.a. Winnie.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Your so smart Skyla! But I wonder why it does that...


----------



## goathiker

WHAT are you trying to do to my fences????

Rhett Butler - 
Played by Clark Gable
A Confederate rogue and major foil for the protagonist. A bold, cynical rule-breaker, Rhett claims that his heroic smuggling during the war was purely for profit and that he doesn’t care what society thinks of him.


----------



## nigies4ever

:lol: we could go with the other main boy character, Ashley...if you want a reeall masculine name


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh that just reminded me about Rogue! I wonder how she's doing. I bet she's a happy three legged dog! I want updated pix! Lacie!!


----------



## nigies4ever

I'll even spray paint a rebel flag on him before Nationals if you insist :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think heat "gone with the wind" would be a good buck name too


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So Obsidians poo has gotten way worse.. And I have been waiting and watching long enough... I guess I'll be treating the cocci now.. Should have done it last night..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I said he was 190# right? Lol I don't think I wrote it down..


----------



## goathiker

You already wormed him right?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes, Ivomec at 1 cc/22#


----------



## goathiker

Obsidian and I already changed her to him.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Actually started getting mushy after that so I thought it was just the worms dying and waited for it to clear up and it didn't..


----------



## goathiker

The cocci took over or there was a worm bloom...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What would you do? I bought him probio snacks yesterday. He ate some but they are not his favorite lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I won't be at work again till Monday so I'm gonna treat the stupid cocci and hope that helps.. If not, I guess e vet will see him when she comes on sat too.. I hope she's not mad at me for starting the girls on antibiotics without asking her


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ooga Booga..... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm still not looking forward to giving 38 ml of baycox..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol hi Lacie! You are closer, come fix my buck!


----------



## goathiker

If I waited for a vet around here, everyone would die :lol: 
The vets who do treat small rumenants are really busy. 

All right, gotta go throw alfalfa and put the chickens in...


----------



## NyGoatMom

No Haley she is a 2nd freshener....I just sat a long time with her to watch behavior...she is an eating machine. I mean gung-ho!! The entire time I was out there she ate....:shock: No wonder she looks like a boulder with a head :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Whats wrong with the buck? Been having a bbq, not up to speed, didn't feel like going over everything :lol:

Cocci problem again?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Looks like triplets Steph! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, still having mushy poo.. It got worse after Ivomec... But that was days ago... So I was gonna go out and treat him for cocci tonight.. Even though Kat already got rolled in his poo


----------



## NyGoatMom

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Looks like triplets Steph! :lol:


:shock: You think so? I was wondering...this is 2nd time for her..last year was a single buckling.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sounds fun, Dee... not. I bet you Biagia is going to kid while I'm not here tomorrow! :GAAH: I'm leaving at about 7:30am, and won't be back till about 11:30. 
I'm probably being paranoid, but I just have that gut feeling that somebody is going to kid tomorrow. Her ligs are still firm, but seemingly lower than they have been. She's hollowing out in the tailhead too. And she's dropped so much she didn't even look pregnant today! Don't ask how it's possibly, because I don't know :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ya, still having mushy poo.. It got worse after Ivomec... But that was days ago... So I was gonna go out and treat him for cocci tonight.. Even though Kat already got rolled in his poo


I have had adults get cocci...did the same thing you did..Ivomec first :lol: but once they had 2 treatments of Dimethox 40% poo went back to normal


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah...she has until 6 pm tomorrow night....so you know Biagia will kid tomorrow morning and Daisy will tomorrow night :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NyGoatMom said:


> :shock: You think so? I was wondering...this is 2nd time for her..last year was a single buckling.


I might just think so! She's got that "bellied down" look that my veteran kidders get with trips/quads. 
Daisy, my boer last year had that belly, not wide at all from the back or top view, but a low belly. Like so little belly from the back/top she didn't look pregnant, or maybe a small single. She had trips.


----------



## NyGoatMom

If it's trips...I'll pull one....I'm probably gonna get singles from the other two so I may have 3 bottle babies...I hate leaving just one on them.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NyGoatMom said:


> Yeah...she has until 6 pm tomorrow night....so you know Biagia will kid tomorrow morning and Daisy will tomorrow night :lol:


It's horrible too because my sister can't watch her tomorrow because she has a doc appt too, my son is no help at all anyway but he'll be watching my daughter's kids, my other daughter is taking me to the eye doc, DH will be at work.... UGH :GAAH: :hair: :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh man...I hate that! I'd cancel...lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

Everyone will be gone tomorrow night for a couple hours so that'll be when she goes


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I would but these glasses are so chipped, scratched and cracked, the enamel is coming off, they're a wreck! And I can't see at all without them :lol: If you are standing more than the length of my arm away from me, I have no idea what expression you have on your face, the features are gone :lol: I'm almost legally blind.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh! well then you better go!! :lol:
I'm sure she'll be fine


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, that's what I figured :lol: She'll probably be fine... I'm just way paranoid about her, it's her third kidding, the last one only resulted in 2 live kids of 4, they all had to be pulled, she's my favorite.... I just worry too much when it comes to my favorites. :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Lacie, can I still send in a membership form with a money order for ADGA or have they gone all computer over the last 10 years?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have to do laundry, take a shower, go get Fenris the Mauler from the doe pen, and go to bed early because of that stupid appt :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Lacie, can I still send in a membership form with a money order for ADGA or have they gone all computer over the last 10 years?


No, you can still send in all applications by mail with a money order. I do believe they still have print out forms for the membership, I'll look.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, they still have the printable forms for membership and renewals.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I know how you feel Lacie...I am worried about Daisy...she seems miserable


----------



## goathiker

Okay thanks, my firewall gets hammered from being a mod on here and I'm a little leery of sending my credit card number out...


----------



## goathiker

Guinen always gets miserable right before she kids.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Can't blame you there Jill....
So what's the herd name?


----------



## NyGoatMom

I tried to upload a video...didn't work. She grunts and groans the whole time she's laying down.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Poor Daisy, that's how Biagia feels, but she has the giant belly and mammoth udder to go with it :lol:

Fun thing I learned that ADGA did change over the last ten years though. They have security paper now. When I copied Tess' papers, they looked exactly like the reg. paper, but when I copied the young does' papers, the copied paper says VOID all over the place :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol..really?? Too funny.


----------



## goathiker

Not quite sure yet. I'm trying to get the rest of the family a little more involved. I don't need that right away to get started though.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Gonna go check on her again...I want a barn cam....or in my case a "garage" cam :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, it's in black/gray, about 50 "VOID"'s all over the copy :lol: But no matter how you look at the real paper, I can't find the VOID's :lol: Must be something in it that's sensitive to the scanner light?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Too funny!
I'm sure you'll come up with something cool


----------



## nigies4ever

goathiker said:


> If I waited for a vet around here, everyone would die :lol:


Just be glad you don't live closer to us, lol...I'd much rather you treat my goats then any of the vets around here


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So I might be covered in baycox... And I just read the label and it says refrigerate... I hope it's ok...


----------



## goathiker

I wouldn't mind that, atleast I have people to go to seminars and stuff with.


----------



## goathiker

It's fine until it's opened.


----------



## nigies4ever

I wish I had a better pic of Cai...my mom says he looks weird in the ones I have, lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I opened it last time I used it and it's been on my counter ever since..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I broke down and cleaned off the porch, bedded it down in fresh straw and got Biagia, then spent the better part of half an hour looking for a water bucket for her :lol: Her ligs seem softer tonight, so maybe she'll have them later tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## goathiker

My pet turkey is missing :sigh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That sucks Jill, I can send you mine.... he only tries to attack everyone all the time...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Poor turkey!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm afraid to go to the eye doctor... they always give me their creepy flavored eye drops, and I can't see for the rest of the day because my eyes are too sensitive to the dilating drops.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Was the turkey in a pen, or loose? Maybe it's roosting in a tree?


----------



## nigies4ever

At first I read that as creepy eye flavored drops, Lacie :lol: I was like...how do you know what eyes taste like?


----------



## goathiker

No thanks, I can't have a Tom. The neighbor has 3 small children who like to feed the animals through the fence. The 7 year old is crazy about the goats, just loves them all. 
Hopefully she just went to hide under house, she does that sometimes.


----------



## nigies4ever

Does the ADGA subscription thing include ALL shows?


----------



## goathiker

She's too fat to fly up a tree :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sorry to hear that Jill...hope she comes back...

Daisy is still the same, no more discharge, extreme discomfort when laying down....she looks exhausted...it's getting harder for her to get up, but I think it's straight exhaustion from not being able to breathe when laying down...I hope she goes tomorrow morning. Going to set the alarm to check on her again in a couple hours...hope it wakes me up!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol. No idea about the subscription thing, I don't subscribe to things :lol:

Mine likes to chase the small dogs under the house.... I should eat him.


----------



## nigies4ever

I'm gonna guess buck/doe twins for Daisy...although trips wouldn't surprise me


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That is one of the sounds that makes me instantly ticked off, an alarm clock :lol: I can't stand that sound, I about go postal when I hear them going off, I just.... ugh I hate them, such an awful sound! :lol:

But speaking of that, I should probably try and go to bed, I was just informed my daughter will be here with her kids at 3 am again. :coffee2:


----------



## nigies4ever

Hmm...I'm just trying to figure out whether or not it's worth getting to look at everyone's show/milk records..our fair show is smaller so I'm wondering if that would show up there or not.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well goodnight all, I'm off to bed. Not looking forward to being intruded on by the little children in a few hours, or having my eyes messed with, but, such is life


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Haley, why don't you just look up the does milk records online?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Lacie! Good luck with the eye doctor! Just put the small children in a dog kennel. Be sure there are no dogs in it because I don't believe in torturing animals..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, I'm just waiting for the day they tell me I am now officially blind :lol:
Oh no problem, the littlest one puts herself in cages :lol: 

Goodnight!


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Lacie


----------



## nigies4ever

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Haley, why don't you just look up the does milk records online?


Can I? Also I want to see show records from before I got my does..


----------



## nigies4ever

Grr..I got that subscription thing because it was only $10...now whenever I look up any goat it says "Goat Not Found" :evil:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I never heard of it..


----------



## goathiker

I can never get genetics records to come up unless I change the first field to "name Contains"


----------



## nigies4ever

This doesn't have that option...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya.. I still have no idea what you are doing Haley.. The genetics site I pretty much got down now since doing all my research to find that Doeling but I'm not really sure what ur doing :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My nose is all plugged.... Galaxy got me sick :lol: fix is not helping.. I'm going to bed... Night all!


----------



## goathiker

Well, just leave abrupty in the middle of my movie :wink:


----------



## nigies4ever

This pedigree thing is making me angry...but on another note (yes I have the attention span of a goldfish) I think I want to make it a goal to put Athena on DHIR test, LA her, and try to get GCH in front of her name....sounds ambitious, but hey, she's still got quite a few years ahead of her.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ugh...just checked on Daisy...nothing yet!! :GAAH: Setting the alarm again...yeah Lacie~ I HATE that noise!!


----------



## margaret

On kid watch for the last doe of the year!!!


----------



## sassykat6181

I have sent fecal samples by mail to Midamerica Ag Research. It's $4 per sample and super easy. They test for all worms and cocci. They send the results via email

http://www.midamericaagresearch.net/


----------



## ariella42

Would it hurt to give the girls their last dose of Ivomec Plus a few days later than 10 days after the last one? I have to go to my mom's to cook for Passover and don't want to deal with dosing up animals. I was hoping to get all of the unpleasantness done at once tomorrow and give them their Ivomec, Mineral Max, and bolus, plus trim and treat their hooves.


----------



## margaret

Looking close


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I got my goat everyone!!!! Yay!!


Kayla Renee


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How young can I give kids ivermec?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Which did you get Kayla? More pix?


----------



## margaret

I got a visit from the doe fairy..


----------



## nigies4ever

Oooh, what'd you get Margaret?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Which did you get Kayla? More pix?


I got #1 they named him Salt













That's all I have for now but I will get some more later

Kayla Renee


----------



## margaret

Clematis had a single doeling!!


----------



## margaret

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B5xbjpdsTqELaWxFTlNpMDFzQUU/edit?usp=docslist_api


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He is handsome Kayla! Perfect name too! lol!

Congrats Margaret! I can't see the pic yet! It won't load  I want to see!! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh, you deleted it? Thats not nice! I want to see baby goat!


----------



## margaret

OK, hopefully this will work


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Awe


Kayla Renee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! So cute! Congrats! I hope I get a baby girl from Kat!


----------



## margaret

I hope you get some girls!!
OK, who wants doe fairy next??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kayla is your buck only 3 mo? He's sturdy!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need the doe fairy in 2 weeks please!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Cute buck Kayla  

Ok, so my FF Clarabelle (not due til the 7th) looks more dropped than anyone :hair: and Daisy is still the same...but me? I'm tired! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Guess what! I'm getting the doe I reserved! I'll try to get an updated pic of her to share!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yay!! Pics pics pics :clap:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Stephanie, did you see the pix I posted of her as a new born? Those are the only ones I have now but I requested more lol!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I don't recall....can you post em again?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats




----------



## NyGoatMom

OMG! I LOVE her!!!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Started raking the top layer of the boys pen today...man it has been a loooonnnggg winter!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx! I need to name her! Dam is Melody, sire is wizard of oz


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ummm...Dorothy? Dancin' Dorothy?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The herd name will be "my-enchanted-acres" so I have limited letters to work with :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Aha...I see the challenge :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How about My-enchanted-acres EmeraldCity?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She was born a week and a half before st patties day


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh I like that!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! It's at the top of my list!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Man, have to wait 3 weeks for my new glasses.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why so long? And I'm mad at Biagia! :veryangry:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Because they have to send them in to get the lenses put in. After I get them I'll go to the crappier eye doctor and get new lenses in my old frames, they get them put in the same day.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Note to self : Lacie is blind, go get puppies now!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, I still have my old glasses! I bought new frames for the new lenses


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Darn! I want to steal the one you call ugly!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You can steal after it's ugly. It'll be cute until midnight of 7 weeks 6 days :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> How about My-enchanted-acres EmeraldCity?


Ooh! Me likes that name!!

Anyone know how young I can give Ivermec to kids?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx Skyla! I have heard 4 mo but I didn't want to say anything till someone smarter was here.. Lacie?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My new kids need to be wormed... They are going to get their Sulmet this week, but I want to worm them too and all I have on hand is injectable ivermec..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The youngest I'd do is 4 weeks.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok thanks.. One is that age, the other is almost there...


----------



## nigies4ever

Did Biagia go while you were at the Dr.?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No, she's holding them in! That's why I'm mad!


----------



## nigies4ever

Also, out new feed/milk shed is in! :wahoo:

And Oak and Athena's eyelids are looking a little light..and they also both look like they're getting the start of wry tail :/ What to do?


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> No, she's holding them in! That's why I'm mad!


Ah...at least she didn't go while Lacie was gone!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Have your girls had copper? If you send me poo tomorrow it should be here by Monday. I have always heard it has to be a same day sample unless it's refrigerated but we will just see what happens!


----------



## nigies4ever

I copper bolused/BoSed everyone late feb/early march. I thought wry tail was a selenium thing? 

And I'm gonna try to get poop samples tomorrow or Sunday..since post office is closed for Easter


----------



## goathiker

It's subjective though because minerals need other things to be used. Try throwing a vitamin E and a vitamin D on her grain for a week. Is she getting enough Iodine? Cobalt? etc.


----------



## nigies4ever

Okay...you guys have to check this out :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

goathiker said:


> It's subjective though because minerals need other things to be used. Try throwing a vitamin E and a vitamin D on her grain for a week. Is she getting enough Iodine? Cobalt? etc.


I don't like the Sweetlix minerals I've been using..I'm going to switch this weekend to the Farmer's ones Lacie recommended. I just don't want her to get a more severe wry tail..I'd rather take care of things before they get bad. And her eyelids look to be a 3 on the FAMACHA.


----------



## nigies4ever

Wait, Jill, was your post regarding the tail or the anemia?


----------



## goathiker

Both...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nigies4ever said:


> Okay...you guys have to check this out :lol:


LOL!!! Oh I love it!!


----------



## nigies4ever

Just rechecked eyelids...they both look fine now...I think I checked too quickly the first time.

As far as tails..I'll see what we've got. I'm probably gonna BoSe again in 2-4 weeks anyway...


----------



## goathiker

Now some does do loosen their ligs at the time the mucus plug starts showing too.


----------



## goathiker

I have to burn the Taco tomorrow :sigh:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Already??.


----------



## goathiker

His little horns are bumpy...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Jill you dehorn meaties?


----------



## goathiker

Yep, I have a small problem with my goats being used for Muslim blood sacrifice ceremonies so, I "blemish" them. The Mexicans don't care...


----------



## NyGoatMom

ewwwww.... That's terrible.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well, off to check the girls again...they are all in the garage now :lol: 2 stalls...3 girls....all very close to kidding. Will I make it? :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Truth be known this boy is way too sweet for butchering. I will probably send him down to the brush crew. Being disbudded allows him to be an "in town" brush eater for the city of Portland.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I thought you meant you were gonna cook him when you said burn the taco..


----------



## nigies4ever

Lol, I thought the same thing Dee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wouldn't be very much meat..


----------



## goathiker

Nah,I'm not that mean...His mom would go nuts.


----------



## goathiker

Plus I detest milking FFs...


----------



## nigies4ever

Now I'm reallyyy looking forward to milking Athena :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

Her dam was actually a dream to milk as a FF...so hopefully she takes after that


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Temper was nice to milk as a FF. Hopefully even better this year!


----------



## goathiker

LaManchas are much better in that department. 
Pandora is only 11 months, she has a pint sized udder with cat teats :lol: Wasn't my idea either


----------



## nigies4ever

What breed is Pandora?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ew cat teats


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Fancy has bigger teats than her mom, they're about like Biagia's teats, which are nice medium size. She'll be a pain to milk though, she's not very tame :lol:
Buffy is just awesome though, I've never had an FF with such manners. She hasn't kicked ONCE! No dancing, or jumping, nothing. She fine with being handled all over back there, and I had only handled her a few times a year for hoof trims prior to this!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And in Biagia news, I think she'll go tomorrow night. Feeling closer back there, and her smaller side is bagging up, the big side still has a lot more to fill.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I hope temper doesn't go early... I'm not ready yet.. At all... Vet will be out tomorrow, we'll see what she says..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well this certainly isn't early for Biagia :lol: Fashionably late as always, she's just making sure Brigade and Roxanne are ready to come out 
I bet Babs will have Stan on Easter


----------



## NyGoatMom

hey guys....madeline is breathing faster than normal...is that a sign of labor? never had that in my others....her first date is sunday...sitting with her now...internet is slow out here.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Like panting? Yes, that is usually a prelabor thing.


----------



## goathiker

Pandora is 3/4 Alpine and 1/4 Nubian. In her defense, she does have nice orifices and milks really easy. I want her to grow more before developing her though so, other than making sure her buckling is leaving her even I'm going to let her be.


----------



## goathiker

Yes, Genie always pants...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oookay!  Might be a long night.. no discharge yet at all! Not sure about ligs, and she's an ff, so I don't know what her signs are! Not sure whether I should go to bed or not.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I managed to get the boys hooves trimmed in the dark with my old dull clippers... Idk why caprine supply shipped my order separately but I can't wait for my new ones to get here...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How's it going Stephanie?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well...nothing yet...I have one groaning constantly and one panting b but I think they are both just miserable...no streaming goo...no discharge yet.. Going to sleep for a couple hours....


----------



## goathiker

Sleep well, I be asleep on your next check. G'Night


----------



## NyGoatMom

Still nothing from either...let the doe code commence!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Is it normal for my 2 year old doe to attack my 3 month old buck even when her kids get along?


Kayla Renee


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

*4 month old buck








Kayla Renee


----------



## goathiker

Well, yeah, how long was he in quarentine?


----------



## nigies4ever

PMed you, Jill


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Don't pm Jill.. She doesn't get them! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Now she'll have to spend several hours digging through her inbox just to find one special message


----------



## nigies4ever

Lol, she PMed me first so I just replied


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The vet is on her way! I'll let y'all know how it goes!


----------



## nigies4ever

OMG....I just found a huge spider egg sack in my new shed. I went to pick something up and the baby spiders and the mom spider CRAWLED UP ARM


----------



## nigies4ever

Brb boiling my arm :lol:

No seriously...I really hate spiders


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw! Poor little spider! Vet just left.. I need to talk to Jill or Lacie about what they said.. I'm so confused now..


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Aw! Poor little spider!


No...dead little spiders! Seriously, I can stomach almost anything, but spiders is NOT one of those things! :hammer:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I like spiders, they kill flies


----------



## nigies4ever

I like them when they're not near me or anything I value, lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ligs gone, discharge starting.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya Biagia!


----------



## sassykat6181

I want to hear what the vet said too!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:sigh: the vet made me nervous..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She said inducing them causes many more complications and will make them produce less milk... She only gave me dex in pre drawn up syringes.. One for each doe.. She said she doesn't use lute


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She also said if I want to bottle feed my kids I can't heat treat colostrum because it will ruin the nutrition in the colostrum..


----------



## nigies4ever

Hmm..how experienced is this vet with goats?


----------



## nigies4ever

Who knows how i would find out the owner of a certain goat on ADGA? Lol, I need to try and get a pic of Athena's dad...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well she sees goats often.. But I don't think anyone in the area has ever asked her about inducing goats before..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't think ADGA can give you that info.. Do you know how old he is?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What do you think Kat? She also gave me the same dose of dex for both does when they are clearly different weights..


----------



## nigies4ever

He's 5


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh and another thing, I told her Temper wasn't vaccinated except for the one shot I just gave her 1 mo before her due date so she said she wants me to booster that 1 wk before she is due?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well he's young so hopefully he is alive. Who did you get Athena from? They don't know who owns her sire?


----------



## nigies4ever

He's definitely still alive...I'm good friends with the people I got Athena from, and the breeder I used this year is the same one who owned him. However, she sold him and I'm not on super friendly terms with her (no reason, she's just not "that" kinda person), so I wouldn't feel right asking her.


----------



## goathiker

Don says your vet's on crack :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

I don't know anything about inducing. I've been busy, so probably missed your post on that.

I would go ahead and give Temper the booster CDT if it's been 3 weeks. Then she'll be good for a year. It won't hurt the kids 

I did cdt, BoSe and feet today on a few. 12 goats due between 4/9 and 5/28


----------



## goathiker

I know that Dex by it's self won't induce a goat normally...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wtf did I just pay $200 for then?? She said that's how they induce animals but it won't work if I try to induce her too soon..


----------



## goathiker

Okay, I did find a reference to inducing with Dex, it's not as sure of a thing but, supposedly does work if given late enough in the pregnancy. 
As for the milk thing, it is only low for about the first day or two, then it catches right up. That happens whatever you use to induce with. 

And we've been heat treating colostrum since the '90's. It's always worked just fine as long as done right.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She did admit that she wasn't sure about the colostrum and I should ask a breeder that would know...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What the  do I need a vet for if she is going to send me to a breeder for advice..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I always feel so greatful with my vet when I hear of people having trouble with theirs! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My new baby is coming tonight!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, I have a few words to say to your vet :lol: don't ever call her again :lol:

And the lute thing, because inducing them totally makes them milk less  :lol: and dex will induce them on it's own. Found that out by accident and made one of mine abort :lol:
And what a load of garbage about the colostrum.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So between your sarcasm and your honesty, did I gather that the dex actually will work?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And nobody ever answered my question a while back about how to go about heat treating 8 oz of colostrum... It's such a small amount and it's all I have till she kids..


----------



## margaret

Yay, I can't wait to see Biagia's kids!
Me too Skyla...makes me grateful to have a good vet.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mine grew up breeding dairy goats(his mom still does, and even had the National CH Ober last year!) so I'm very greatful to have him!

You can heat treat colostrum Dee..


----------



## nigies4ever

What do you guys use to "deep clean" Manchie ears?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I know I can heat treat it.. I'm just wondering how to do such a small amount..


----------



## goathiker

The thing I learned with Munchies is to never ever feed them out of a hay rack that is over their head. The dust and chaff falling is what causes the ear problems. 
You can do 1/2 hydrogen peroxide and 1/2 warm water. wet a cloth and lay it on the ear. It will help loosen things up. You don't want to put anything in their ear though, they don't drain well.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wouldn't you do it the same way?? I'm confused now lol!


----------



## goathiker

I use a double boiler. I have a little one that I found at a flea market.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Also Jill.. I did a bad thing... I was so sick yesterday that I slept all day and when I got up to feed I forgot to give the girls their tylosin... Are they going to be immune to it now?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But I dot have a double boiler that small... Can glass withstand that much heat?


----------



## goathiker

No, it's fine. Just pick up their next dose and go one day extra.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.mat first when I told the vet she was coughing she said it could be allergies or caused from my high hay feeder.. Then Kat started coughing when she was just standing there and she got concerned.. But she said her lungs sound clear!


----------



## goathiker

Do you have a good thermos that holds heat well?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have a candy thermometer from the grocery store.. That's what I used to pasteurize last year.. Blech that was annoying..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh you said thermos.. Sorry.. I have a small metal one that I use every day for my tea.. It keeps it hot for a very long time


----------



## goathiker

No a thermos bottle like you take coffee to work in.


----------



## goathiker

Okay so you heat the colostrum slowly to just under 140 degrees. Have the thermos ready with hot water in it and lid on. Pour the hot water out of the thermos, pour in the warm colostrum with out cooling it at all if possible. Close it all up. Leave it sitting for one hour, then recheck the temperature. If it's still 136 degrees or above, it's good to go.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How do I make it hover above the boiling water? Or is it ok to touch the bottom of the pot?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What if it gets too hot in my awesome thermos? Should I make the water in the thermos 140 or more or less?

What is the consistancy of colostrum that I can practice this with before I need to do it!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And when you say slowly heat the colostrum you mean just in a little pot? Scratch my last message about the thermos in the pot lol


----------



## goathiker

You can just heat the colostrum slowly since it won't be on the stove heating for an hour. As long as you watch and stir while it's heating it won't burn. Then it will warm up a bit more when you pour it into the hot thermos.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Buttermilk? Can I practice with buttermilk? What if I ruin the colostrum... Y'all are going to laugh at the next thing my vet told me...


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, buttermilk would be a good thing to practice with.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I told her I had colostrum from my nubian breeder friend, who is also a client of hers. I said I don't want to take any chances since her herd hasn't been tested recently and I want to heat treat the colostrum.. She told me there is no need to treat colostrum from this breeder as she has never been called out to her place for a CAE problem and she doubts that herd has CAE... So I'm supposed to follow her gut with no results on paper??


----------



## goathiker

Unless she can smell CAE how would she know? Many goats never show any symptoms at all.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's what I told her.. She shrugged it off.... I just got attacked by a really creepy bug..


----------



## goathiker

Ew, bugs...

I just went out to check everyone and Guinen and Pup somehow got out of their stalls and everyone is crammed in the big stall with all 7 babies.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh Ya, temper is losing weight. Should I start graining her again? She has slightly visible hip bones now.. And spine. Not like Kat or anything but she has visibly lost some condition in the past week


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, she could use some grain even if just so she's used to it for milking. She will look thinner as she gets close to her due date. The weight of the kids pulls the skin tight across the hips.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, I figured the kids would drop her belly, but her belly even looks a bit smaller.. I guess it's cuz I took her off the grain.. I got those kids used to needing grain already..


----------



## nigies4ever

Jill, PMed you. Not trying to be pushy, but I didn't know if it went through or not.


----------



## goathiker

Yes I got it. I'll PM back in a little while. Right now it's time for a beer run, back in a few minutes.


----------



## nigies4ever

:lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol that's where bf just went.. I gotta take a shower to make sure there are no more creepy little red bugs on me... strangest little creature I ever did see... It looked like a tick mixed with a flea but it had legs like a spider and ran really fast.. It was completely red/orange including the legs..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just made a new friend Haley. It's good to have friends like this when you find creepy bugs like the one above crawling up your pants....


----------



## nigies4ever

Ewww


----------



## nigies4ever

I think I'd prefer the bug :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

If u saw the video of how fast that creepy little thing was moving I think you might change you mind...... The spider was calm and slow... The bug was on crack..


----------



## nigies4ever

:lol: didn't see the video, but I guess slow=easier to smash


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:lol: when I smashed the bug it was all blood.. I hope it wasn't mine...


----------



## goathiker

It was a spider mite...It was full of spider blood.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What was it doing on my leg?? I'm so glad I killed it! It might have hurt my new spider friend...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Y'all wanna see some cute dogs? Well you don't have a choice unless u close your eyes!


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh my dogs would love that!


----------



## goathiker

That's one of my favorite hikes. It goes through the sand dunes to the river and then loops around to the beach.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Still waiting, Biagia dear.... :lol: Before it's dark and cold please!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol she's gonna wait till you go to bed!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, good luck with that, I'm making all kinds of stuff for Easter  So I'll be up for a loooong time. 

But that spider mite reminds of the mosquito that bit me yesterday, it probably gave me aids :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol gross...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need a beer holder in my shower.... One that keeps it cold..


----------



## goathiker

Oh, my turkey came back about 11:00 that night...And she started laying today. Going to have a cheese omelet for dinner...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay!


----------



## goathiker

I wonder how long they live? She's about 4, just a common bronze turkey.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Till you fry them up..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well she went from all sweet and innocent looking, and pigging out, to laying down grunting with that look on her face :lol: soonish


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And ceased cudding


----------



## goathiker

Getting close


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My boy is home!! And HUGE!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Contactions and the up & down game, getting closer!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You mean the dwinky, not white buckling? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What boy?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He's far from dwinky!! He's a BIG solid boy! And i love him in person!! 

And my new buck Dee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Pic?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, the I'm at a bonfire.. Everyone brought their kids to this dinner so I'm hanging outside and I'm ready for baby pix!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hey guys...would you believe nothing yet :GAAH: A whole lotta grunting, moaning and carrying on...Madeline's bag is fuller...she seems more uncomfortable...her and Daisy are both miserable, miserable, miserable..I have been sleeping during the day/evening in patches so I can be with them at night. Man, are they laughing at me.....

Wish I could read ligs...in ten minutes it's day 150 for Madeline...Daisy will be on day 152...Clarabelle is on day 148. This is driving me nuts....I need a barn cam next year!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol these does love to drive us nuts!


----------



## goathiker

When you feel their tail head and it feels like a fatty balloon and is puffed up, it's really close.


----------



## NyGoatMom

All I know is every year I live in my garage for a few days...my DD made me a coffee, and my son brought me a chair and a sleeping bag and my laptop.. :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

So here I sit watching these girls breathe,burp,fart,eat,pee,poop...groan,moan and stretch, all while being serenaded by the grunting and moaning and rumen rumbles...and do it all on repeat :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> When you feel their tail head and it feels like a fatty balloon and is puffed up, it's really close.


They are both really touchy....they don't mind head scratches but don't want me anywhere near the tail end....from what I can feel, they are loose at the least.


----------



## NyGoatMom

So here is a video of Madelines breathing rate...not sure how well you can hear on the video...this has been going on for two days now...but like I said, her bag is filled more tonight.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How come I can't upload videos here?


----------



## NyGoatMom

I uploaded to youtube and linked it in the message


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh.. Idk how to do that either lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

haha...sign into your youtube account and upload your video...then when it's done copy/paste the link in your message


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh well that makes sense.. I don't have a you tube acct


----------



## NyGoatMom

Here is one of Daisy-Mae and her late,fat self :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Madeline is confusing me most...she'll sometimes stand with her head to the wall, but not really pushing on it. She breathes fast and hard...her udder is more filled tonight...but she keeps on keepin' on :lol:


----------



## goathiker

You can also upload it to the goatspot video area and then paste a link.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Roxanne and Brigade are here!!!!!! :stars: both look exactly like Seneca!


----------



## nigies4ever

Congrats Lacie! Pics please


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Don't ask who's who... I don't remember :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

You're just showin' off :lol:

Congrats! They are adorable


----------



## goathiker

What's with the brown hind legs :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well it was pretty nice that they were who I wanted them to be :lol: :hi5: for Biagia and :hi5: for Emperor :greengrin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Brown hind legs? Thats a combo of blood, fluid and dust :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wish I'd see some action in here!
How long usually after their udder fills? Last year both of mine filled right before kidding..


----------



## NyGoatMom

and it's 145-155 days right?


----------



## nigies4ever

What day was this for Biagia?


----------



## goathiker

Ah, I have one of the old Swiss blacks that everyone calls Sundgau now days


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

This was the end of day 154 for her. Both are standing, walking and nursing. Had to milk almost a gallon out of her before they could reach the faucets :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Brigade weighed in at a rather large 12lbs 13oz, and Roxanne weighed in at 10lbs 9oz. So about 23.5lbs of kids just the two of them!


----------



## nigies4ever

wow...pretty impressive that she held such big kids in for that long over her due date!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow! Mine have puny kids :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Mine are about 7 ish lbs

Maybe this year they're bigger


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well last year with the quads she just kept holding them in, she had to be induced!

7lb kids are just fine! I couldn't push the buck back in to fix his position, that's how big he was in there. The doe came first and I was pulling on her while Biagia was screaming like an elephant about to die, and then she hit the ground and we went from there :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

haha...always a fun time at Lacies place :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

I don't know why I am sitting out here....nothing is going on. I just really don't wanna miss the births and everyone in the house is asleep...wonder why..it's only 2 15 am :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

You really think day 150 is the most common? I hope Madeline goes today if that's the case!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well happy Easter! :lol: 
Babette is next, I expect her to go tomorrow night/early monday morning. Probably another big kid for her, hopefully it's Stan :lol:
The I have Coup and Fancy due on Tuesday, then Edna on the 13th, then nothing until the 4th of July possibly, then I'm done for the year :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

150 used to be the norm around here, but they like to go anywhere from 152 to 156 now.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ugh....I envy people with older goats they've bred and kidded before. I have no idea what these girls are gonna do.Daisy kidded last year but I only got here right as she was pushing him out...literally.

Did you induce Babette?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No... why would you say that? I wouldn't purposefully force them to kid on a holiday for the novelty of it! :slapfloor: 
Yes, but I totally forgot I was going to, so she didn't get the shot until like 1pm..... I'm going to be SO upset if she kids at 1am on monday and misses Easter! :lol:
I wanted to induce her for a few reasons. She's ready to kid now, she's past 150 now. I'm not doing anything tomorrow, and I missed her last time. I came out to a sopping wet 10.5lb buck kid.


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: aha...I see  I am so getting a barn cam next year! I cannot believe these girls have not gone yet...at least Daisy..she's like a boulder with a head!


----------



## NyGoatMom

They're eating away........:hair: I hope they go by Monday night....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I'm gonna go check on Babs, and the new babies, and I'm probably gonna head to bed.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lacie...is it normal for them to pant for two days? She doesn't seem distressed...it's probably about 40 in here.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Don't blame you...g'nite!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, Buffy did that for an entire month :lol: She was panting pretty bad and drooling all over the place when she wen't into labor, poor thing, she didn't know what was going on.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh sheesh.............I saw Alex mounting these two and wrote it down..Clarabelle I only saw the chasing...so she could be later, but her ligs are loosening and she has a cute lil bag :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Congrats on the kids Lacie!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Happy Easter!! ❤❤


Kayla Renee


----------



## NyGoatMom

Still nothing. They are starting to break me...I don't care if they kid or not. :lol: 

Maybe that will help! On another note...it is cold today, again. I will be sooooo happy to see grass and trees budding this year!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

.... dare I say I'm on Stan watch? :slapfloor: :ROFL: LOL hope yours kid soon for you!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thank you Emma, dearest  2nd times the charm, THIS will be Stans time to shine! :lol:

Biagia kids and tanks! Bigger bones than the boer kids that are more than a week older! :slapfloor: They're not much smaller than Clarice and Buffys kids.


----------



## Emzi00

Watch this be the year Babs finally gives you does :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know, and I don't even have names for one. And she has actually matured more since last year, she gotten a little more uphill and longer bodied 

She starting to pant off and on, she was laying out by herself, away from everything else, so I grabbed her up and her ligs are gone. Kicked Biagia and her kids out, well, led her through the house since it was faster, and then brought Babs through the house to the porch :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

So you need to get new pictures this year. 

Your house must be fun. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'll see what I can do, gotta fatten her up first :lol: As you can tell by Biagia's kids, that's why I don't grain them any/much during pregnancy! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Quick pic, it's starting to sprinkle out there, and I'm bouncing back and forth between baking and Babette checks. 
Yes, that is my "not doing anything today" :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh and that's Brigade in front, Roxanne in the back, and devil cat stalking them in the very back :lol: He almost has a belt on the other side, it goes to his armpit :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They are so cute!!

Happy Easter! 

Apparently I had a conversation with someone and ordered some stuff while I was a bit under the influence last night... Glad I didn't come in here because I didn't remember my whole conversation and I could only imagine what I would have said to all of you! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: What'd you order?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well before the party I ordered Obsidian a collar with his name embroidered on it to match the ones I ordered for the girls... But apparently after the party I ordered another one for the goat I don't even have yet... So I guess the name is going to stick lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My head hurts so bad....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry.. I can't type today.. I'm useless... I missed Easter breakfast and church......


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Doesn't have the new one yet lol


----------



## margaret

HappyCaliGoats said:


> My head hurts so bad....


You know that's easily prevented, don't drink


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wise words.. However it can't be undone.. Now I suffer and miss Easter because of it..


----------



## goathiker

Or drink more now to get rid of the head ache :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The thought of more beer makes me sick right now...


----------



## goathiker

I found a little pea sized round breast lump on my Sunny ):


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Poor sunny  how old is she?


----------



## goathiker

I'd have to go look at her papers but, she's about 5.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Pretty young for cancer.. Could it be a cyst? I'm really dizzy and my fat cat is screaming at me to feed her......


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Now she's throwing a tantrum and clawing at the laundry room door cuz she knows it drives me nuts....


----------



## goathiker

I'm going to see if her vet will take it out whole and spay her at the same time. I'm done showing her anyway.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

If it's a real mammary tumor they typically need to take out the whole chain on that side.. But like I said, she's pretty young


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Any thoughts on this Jill? My friend just posted it


----------



## goathiker

I don't know, it's not like the ones my hound got. Hers were part of the breast tissue and hard to define. This is just like a hard frozen pea floating right under the skin. It doesn't seem to be attached to anything. so, hoping it's early enough it won't be a huge deal yet.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hopefully it's just a benign little bump


----------



## goathiker

The flower looks like it might be a member of the Aster family...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I've never seen anything like it.. Is so pretty! And it totally doesn't fit in around all those foxtails lol!

Got any cures for dizziness?


----------



## goathiker

Don't stand up???


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I was getting dizzy when I'd lay down on my Right side or if I look the wrong way at the wrong time... Or apparently if I just sit too long staring at my iPad lol 
I just gave the girls a yummy Easter snack but I guess Galaxy doesn't like cob


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think my brain is twisting inside my head randomly... Just to mess with me..


----------



## goathiker

Sounds like fun :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats




----------



## NyGoatMom

Well...Madeline kidded at day 150 today ...twin white bucklings :/ I was so hoping Alex would throw some color, guess not  Anyway, Mom is doing a good job and is finishing passing placenta now. Both have nursed and are seemingly ok...so now I have a Taco AND a meatball Jill! :lol:

In other news Daisy has filled her udder.....hoping tonight for her! Clarabelle is looking ready all except she hasn't filled her udder yet...but her back end looks ready! She's due on Tuesday. Daisy is working on day 152 into 153 tonight.


----------



## goathiker

Interestingly, that makes 3 pure white Goatspot bucklings born today, on Easter, so far...I wonder...


----------



## nchen7

pictures Stephanie!


----------



## NyGoatMom

These guys were 13 lbs each


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hi Ni! :wave: I will asap!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi Ni! Ya we need pix


----------



## goathiker

Jordy is sporting a new green rubber band today :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol


----------



## goathiker

Yes, pictures. I'm going to be curious to see if they change color. Many Sables are pure white at birth and shed out to a darker color. My 11 day old white/cream buckling is already getting light Chamoise markings.


----------



## ariella42

I just got an email that my Nubian kid might be ready, unless I want one of the others I reserved, but they're not due until later. He didn't have photos of the dams available (and he's super busy, it seems), so he put me on the list for 4 of them :lol: He said he's going to try to get his wife to help him get photos soon. One of them had twin does, one had one doe (and a buck), but the other two aren't due until the end of the month. Here's info about the bucks - http://foxwood-farm-com.webs.com/bucks. For the dams, I only have their placings for the 2014 ADGA Nationals. Any thoughts? Hopefully I'll get photos soon!

Sunshine- 2nd Place Jr. Kid, 3rd Place Get of Sire & 4th Place Best 3 Jr Does
Bred to *B Hoanbu CA Night Life
http://www.adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=N001661513&DamNum=N001691309

Penny- 13th place yearling milker (1 x GCH)
Bred to Foxwood Maestro's Montage
http://www.adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=N001706058&DamNum=N001653940

Aurora- 4th place junior yearling (1 x GCH/ BJDIS)
Bred to *B Deep Creek Maximum Elevation
http://www.adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=N001707954&DamNum=N001654376

Precious- 7th Place Jr Kid & 4th Place Best 3 Jr Does
Bred to *B Hoanbu CA Night Life
http://www.adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=N001661513&DamNum=N001691317


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill... Obsidian is getting worse


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I like the first one Ariella! I'm super envious of the buck she is bred to! His sire is crown ambassador! What a goat!


----------



## goathiker

Is Obsidian eating wet grass?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes... But he has been for a while.. He was eating so much a few weeks ago that he was barely even drinking water... I wouldn't really call it grass.. But weeds yes. They are all pretty much dying now


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But he's also getting more pale.. Still acting totally normal.. I've given him probios, Ivomec, baycox.... I'm gonna put him up for sale if he keeps getting weird illnesses lol! His "brother" is for sale right now for $800 (same sire but Obsidian's grand dam is the dam)


----------



## NyGoatMom

I hope you're right Jill...they are shiny white :sun:


----------



## ariella42

Without photos, I'd really prefer Sunshine too, but she's one of the ones due later this month. Penny had a doe and buck, and Aurora had 2 does. Sunshine is due on the 23rd and Precious is due on the 29th (both bred to the Hoanbu buck). I'd love to get one from the FFs bred to the Hoanbu buck, but then I have to take a chance on at least on not getting a kid from either if they throw bucks. Ack! Choices, choices!


----------



## goathiker

The barber pole worms crawl up wet grass. They may not be old enough to lay eggs yet. Plus, he needs his iron level replaced with Red Cell.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Taco & Meatball


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. How do I kill barber pole worms? I'll run another fecal tomorrow.. I need to run one on the girls too.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They are cute! They look to have dark noses? Maybe they will get color!


----------



## NyGoatMom

A couple more


----------



## NyGoatMom

thanks 

I'm trying to decide if Clarabelle is in labor....


----------



## ariella42

They are cute! I hope they get some color and don't end up as tacos and meatballs :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I could sure go for a taco rig now


----------



## goathiker

Looks like the top boy might get dark Swiss markings.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How to kill worms?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've never been so angry to see a doe foot! :GAAH:


----------



## sassykat6181

Ivomec plus for barberpole


----------



## sassykat6181

Does that mean no Stan?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope, no Stan.... again....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ivomec plus is the only thing that kills barber poles? What if the does have it?


----------



## goathiker

Quest kills Barber Pole too.


----------



## sassykat6181

If they are close to kidding, then hold off worming until the day after


----------



## goathiker

It's a buck that needs wormed.


----------



## sassykat6181

HappyCaliGoats said:


> What if the does have it?


I was answering this question


----------



## goathiker

Oh sorry, I don't worm unless they are showing symptoms Dee. One way to cause resistance in your herd is to always worm all your goats at once. Doing that leaves no "normal" worms to breed with drug addled worms and makes each generation stronger. The "normal" worms weaken the drug resistant ones in the next generation.


----------



## sassykat6181

I send my samples to Midamerica ag research. I haven't wormed anyone since last summer


----------



## NyGoatMom

Their mom has a spotted nose...but it'd be great if they changed color. Then I'd have hope for next season 
Sorry no Stan


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hey guys...Clarabelle stopped chewing much cud a couple hours ago....but she's laying down most of the time. She hasn't been interested in hay for a couple hours either. I saw a small amount of clear discharge a few hours ago but other than her just laying there, nothing for a little while. She doesn't seem distressed and when I offered her oats,she ate those :/ She has showed some flehman's response but not for a little while.
Can ff yearlings do this? Can they have like "Braxton Hicks?"


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Coywolf in CA? A tiny coyote was howling at my fence and when my pit ran after her she didn't run right away which I thought was weird... Then when my dog got close to her she ran and as they got closer to the top of the hill a HUGE grey "coyote" came pouncing out from the other side of the hill.. Never in my life have I seen a coyot that big or that color..

Weird thing was they didn't fight... I would have expected my dogs to go crazy and the coyotes to bite them too... No growling or scuffling at all my dog pounced around the little coyote a couple times, it tucked its tail then calmly scampered off


----------



## NyGoatMom

Scary!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm very concerned that the coyotes are not scared of my pit bulls... After I saw the second large coyote I let the second dog out...

You think your doe is going into labor now?


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'm not sure...she did seem it earlier...flehman's response, some extra pawing...not a ton...stopped chewing cud a couple hours ago...and is just laying down quietly.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Man, I'd be terrified if I saw a coyote that close to me goaties!


----------



## goathiker

There's huge pack out in my yard right now :lol: They can't get to anything and would go after the neighbor's ducks first anyway. Ours are tiny little things, about 35 lbs.


----------



## NyGoatMom

ugh......I still wouldn't like it!

Jill...what do you think about my ff?


----------



## goathiker

She kind of sounds like what Barbara Gene does a few hours before she kids, not really much discharge just acting off a bit.


----------



## NyGoatMom

well the brat is chewing a cud right now....lol...but Daisy's udder filled this afternoon. Last year it was like less than 24 hours after that.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, some of mine have done that too. How are her ligs?

The coyotes and coywolves come here all the time.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah...she's definitely had a few contractions today....but we'll see. They can't hold out forever!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lacie from what I can tell they are gone...her udder has filled more...but not super tight. She has not been interested in hay for a couple hours...I saw a small amount of clear discharge a couple hours ago..she has looked "dropped" for a few days...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh well, geez, if she's had contractions today then keep an eye on her! :lol: 

So... what to name a doe that was born on easter?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Earlier she had that "look" in her eyes...and she was a bit restless, did some excess pawing and some flehmans response. Now she seems calm and quiet.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I wouldn't know...I got two bucks :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

and yeah, I'll be up all night again... especially with not knowing what Clarabelle will do and Daisy's udder filling this afternoon.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have 2 more due on tuesday, and one on the 13th. Then I think I'm done. 

Fenris, the bottle buck of Moons is getting too big to carry inside every night (yes, I know, he can stay outside, but I don't want anything to happen to him! :lol He's so cute though, I can't even get his name out of my mouth before he baah's back and hops to me to carry him in for the night  He's 26 days old and 30lbs now.


----------



## NyGoatMom

This is what i'm looking at right now :lol: One on the left, one on the right :lol: At least I'm staying out of the house right now...DD and DH have horrible colds and sore throats...and I don't want it!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow...26 days already?? Seems impossible!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Eww, don't speak of such illnesses! I'll catch it! :lol:

I know, time's flying by, it's going to be breeding season all over again before I know it


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol yay cute bellies!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee! Name ideas for the Easter girl?


----------



## NyGoatMom

I am not ready for breeding season again :hammer: I just want sleep...in my bed....at night...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Umm... Risen dream?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Who's kid is she again?


----------



## NyGoatMom

How about Sundae


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's cute!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Out of Babette and Nehru, here's her lineage.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So, so far my kid count is 6 does 3 bucks, with 5 does and 3 bucks alive. 
Nehru's lifetime doe rate is 75% so far.


----------



## nigies4ever

Pascale/Pascala means "born at Easter" if that helps at all..and Fontanne means "fountain of spring"..both in French. Maybe N Bab's Fontanne? N for Nehru...


----------



## goathiker

Anastasia means resurrection.


----------



## nigies4ever

Trinity is also a good one...you could also do His Mercy. Sorry, just spewing ideas, lol.


----------



## NyGoatMom

75% is great...so far Madeline is 100% bucks :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

So is Daisy if you count last years single buckling :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do you think he coyote or coywolf would have bit me if I ran out there to take a pic of it?


----------



## nigies4ever

Evangeline is pretty too...it means "good news". Oooh..what about "Carry the Cross"? You could also do Enfant du Seigneur...it means "Child of the Lord" in French. I kind of like a religious name for her because Babette means "My God is Plentiful". Okay, I'll stop rambling, lol.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow I didn't know that! I agree, a religious name would suit her


----------



## NyGoatMom

I don't think it would have bit you...probably run away from you.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wish I could have gotten a pic of it.. It was beautiful! But if it comes back I will shoot it...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah...don't blame you. I am so stinkin' tired...but I refuse to leave these two. I know Daisy has to be close...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. What do y'all make of this sell by date?? My grandma gave me these frozen tamales just a couple weeks ago....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The pic might help huh?


----------



## goathiker

They've been in her freezer for 3 years :lol: probably nothing wrong with them.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do you think I can call someone and give them the lot # and they can tell me if they are from this year?? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Food can stay good that long?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What if 06 is the year?


----------



## goathiker

Wait, are they from a deli?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Costco


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ummm...yeah....are you really that hungry? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm pretty sure they come frozen from costco


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, Costco tamales are sold fresh. They need used by December.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

December 06?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Or they don't put a year on it so I won't know if they are from this year or last or 06??


----------



## goathiker

They don't put a year on them usually.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's stupid.l


----------



## goathiker

I have to burn 2 more babies this week :sigh:


----------



## goathiker

Barbara Gene took Guinen's smallest doe though, at least to let her bummer. She can raise 3 doelings no problem.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

my 2 are now at day 153 - sleep is now a vague memory


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's supposed to be icky and raining today.... But, the SUN IS OUT!!! Whoo!!!!! :stars: :yay:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yuck work...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It needs to warm up before these babies get here or I'm not going to want to deal with it at all...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Suddenly, as of this morning when it really hit me how early I'm gonna have to wake up to milk two girls and feed kids..... I don't want those kids to come out......


----------



## ariella42

I had the same thought this morning, Dee. We don't even have a covered area to milk right now and it's supposed to rain all week. I'm glad I don't have anyone in milk yet!


----------



## NyGoatMom

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> my 2 are now at day 153 - sleep is now a vague memory


Yep....one at day 153 with a full udder and one at day 149 that's dropped and ligs are not detectable to me....I have been living with the goats for 3 days :hammer:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh, and Meatballs ears flopped? How?? Madeline is pure saanen and Alex is a pure Sable??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh Dee I feel your pain :lol: I'm up at 5:30 every morning to milk and feed kids before work at 7:45...  and I'm barely running out the door with no breakfast and no makeup! LOL!


----------



## goathiker

Meatball needs more selenium E gel or at least the E.
Taco got disbudded this morning, my gosh those LaMancha horns are big based. I had to use the calf tip on him.


----------



## sassykat6181

Dee....refresh my memory as to why you're pulling kids and bottle raising?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

CAE prevention raising.


----------



## goathiker

Yep, she wants to be sure.


----------



## sassykat6181

Ah....gotcha


----------



## nigies4ever

Lacie, does Babette's doeling have a name yet?


----------



## sassykat6181

Stanette. Lol.


----------



## nigies4ever

:lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, even if the girls tests come back negative I will probably bottle raise next year to keep their udders in shape... I'm waiting for a call back from WADDL to see what they think about waiting till after the girls kid to take the blood for the test since I don't want to get false negative results from them being preg...


----------



## Emzi00

Can we actually please name Babs' doe Stanette? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Stanette :lol: I pulled her for a bottle baby, Babs isn't even looking at her, she ran right over the top of her, fighting Coup. :hair:

That's ok though, I don't want her udder getting lopsided.


----------



## sassykat6181

I always pull blood for my annual testing after they're bred. Usually January,but it was too dang cold this year


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I always pull when bred too... I know a lot of breeders that do... That way they can send CAE/pregnancy testing together...
I did it quite late this year  it was cold! Lol


----------



## ariella42

I went to Sunrise Farms today after I got off of work. I had some questions (was freaking myself out over Beth) and Ziggy told me to come on over since I work about 10 minutes away. It was fun - I got to hold the tiniest little Nubian girl. She was a trip out of one of his FFs who was abandoned by her dam. She just let me hold her for about 15 minutes  It's a good thing she was already sold or I would have been sorely tempted :lol: I also got to look at some of my likely options for milkers once he's ready to let me come pick out one


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What a cutie!


----------



## ariella42

She is! And so sweet too! I was ready to walk out with her :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe!! I would be too


----------



## ariella42

Of course, I would have walked out $400 poorer too :lol: I think Ziggy's taken enough of my money this season


----------



## NyGoatMom

Clarabelle gave us twin bucklings :/ Pics to come...gotta weigh em now. Good news is she did fine, won't clean them off but we are hoping she'll get used to them. What are the chances?


----------



## ariella42

Sorry she gave you bucklings, but at least they arrived healthy (and likely adorable). Get us some pics


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

More bucks.. :/


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Where is Lacie? I got a cute friend at work today...







The owner said she got him cuz the breeder couldn't sell him because of his blue eye. He's always been mean every time I've seen him but today he was nice... He's old and not doing well.. As you can see he has a head tilt.. Something neurological going on


----------



## goathiker

I think it has something to do with the weather. I gotta put dinner on, then I'll explain what I'm thinking.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The bucks?


----------



## goathiker

Yes...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Then why is Lacie getting all does when she wants a buck? The wether here is gloomy and cold and it's ruining my already agitated mood..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Weird.. My notification went off saying you just posted something.... This thing is playing with my mind! It doesn't all way go off and sometimes when it does it lies!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Guess what I just got!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats




----------



## NyGoatMom

Nice 

If anyone is still on, I need help. Clarabelle is not feeding her kids( both are 8 lbs)...I have milked out small amounts of colostrum a couple times and syringed it into them...maybe 10-12cc's? One will take a bottle...the other not yet but I have no idea how much to start them out on?
And how often?

Also, Daisy gave birth...right after Clarabelle...2 big bucks and a 1/2 a doeling  One 10 lbs, one 8 lbs and the doeling is 4.5 lbs. So Lacie, you were kinda right when you said trips...but I think it's more like 2.5 :lol:

So we got 6 bucklings and a 1/2 a doeling. Guess I'll call her half pint  She may have trouble competeing with her brothers...they are way bigger than her...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Daisy's trips


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I would try to get at least a few ounces in each of them... Slowly.. I want pix of this mini doeling!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Stupid internet keeps kicking me off... Daisy is still huge!


----------



## goathiker

Give all babies 1/2 cc of B complex orally even Half Pint. Don't be too gentle with them rub rub rub and wake them up. Babies should search for a nipple when you lightly have your hand on their head. Tickle the tail head to keep them sucking. Daisy's doe is going to need some help, her brothers will starve her.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay Jill is here! Save the babies with your knowledge!


----------



## goathiker

I'm not feeling pressured at all now :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hahaha...no pressure Jill!

The only problem Half Pint has is getting the teat in her mouth...Daisy is a good mom and allows them to nurse often  My mom and I have been helping her get her share...but I may pull her if her weight doesn't improve daily.

I am more worried about Clarabelles kids...she is not doing anything with them. I have to hold her and one got hurt by her flipping out so I am trying to milk her and feed them. How much should I give? How often? They are 8 lbs each


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You still haven't shared your theory Jill..


----------



## goathiker

I know, the baked potatoes just got done. 

They need as much colostrum as you can get into them before they are 12 hours old, 8 ounces a piece would be ideal. Break it up into 3 or 4 feedings.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hey Dee...here she is


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> I know, the baked potatoes just got done.
> 
> They need as much colostrum as you can get into them before they are 12 hours old, 8 ounces a piece would be ideal. Break it up into 3 or 4 feedings.


Ok, sounds good. So about how much after that? I'd like to not get up all night if I don't have to


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'm interested in your theory as well..


----------



## goathiker

I can't explain my theory because I can't explain where the other 4 hours in a day goes :lol: I give as much as the kid weighs in pounds in ounces for each feeding and let him drink until he refuses twice, unless he's a glutton. 

Now, I give 4 feedings during the 16 hour day and one feeding during the 8 hour night, getting up once. 
16 + 8 = 24
But 5 feedings x every 4 hours only equals 20 :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She is adorable! I love her little ears!


----------



## goathiker

Oh the theory of the bucks. Okay winter is hard on bucks, they require more food to keep their bigger size fed and warm. Conversely, doelings are small and delicate so, they can't keep warm in the wild unless they are unususally vigorous. So, when we have an especially hard winter, like the east coast and midwest are having, more bucks are born to replace the Adult bucks who are dying of starvation. When we have a mild winter with early blooming, like the northwest is having, more does are born because they have a greater chance of surviving. In a wild situation, the bucks from the midwest would be nomads kicked out of their herds at a certain age and some would migrate to the northwest to bring new blood to the bumper crop of does.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Very interesting theory! I hope temper still gives me a buck..


----------



## NyGoatMom

Makes sense...but man, what to do with 6 bucklings?? I only keep 2 for processing since I have so little space.

Dee, in person she is insanely small for a standard. Mom is 3/4 nubian 1/4 lamancha and dad is sable...so that makes her 50 % sable, and how much munchie and nubian?


----------



## goathiker

3/8ths and 1/8th.


----------



## goathiker

Mr. Taco 1 is a gorgeous buckling, everything I would look for in a herd sire. I'm going to cry while I'm banding him...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh no...that stinks  Darn boys!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Here's a lil video of Half Pint...she is so small...it's hard to show it in pics and video.She was breech too, and the first to come out.


----------



## goathiker

Oh, she's doing okay. The udder is just a bit too full for her little mouth. The boys may end up helping her for awhile.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, the one I am worried about now is one of Clarabelles...absolutely doesn't even try to suck on the bottle, just sits there with it in his mouth.I have been using a syringe and wearing milk  Think he'll come around if I keep trying? His brother is already a pro at it...I milk mom and bottle him right there NP ...I'm doing every 3.5 hours about 2 ounces, at least for tonight.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

What do you call a savannah boer cross? What about a nubian savannah cross?


Kayla Renee


----------



## sassykat6181

Theory on bucks makes sense. We had an awful winter here in Mass. I have 12 does due starting 4/10. Wish me luck for does!!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

A Nubannah and a Saboer??

Good news...little one sucked his milk down!! Yay! I hope this means he's getting it :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Does make sense... I've had 6 buck kids and 2 doe kids this year


----------



## sassykat6181

I'm hoping since November was above average temps that I'll still get some does


----------



## NyGoatMom

It is definitely something to think about.

You know, bottle babies are cute once they are only 2 times a day :lol: but this every 3-4 hours is UGH. 

So now they are both taking to it...so that's good.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You know, I'm all lovey dovey toward Fenris still, but this new bottle baby.... never had it's appeal, and wasn't under special circumstances at all.... :lol: I already hate doing it, probably because she's an idiot with the bottle, doesn't seem to take the abuse of force feeding very well, and has no other reason to be a bottle baby other than her mom is a jerk! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ALSO.... meanwhile in California.... WTF is this.... this... this SNOW doing here!??? :hair: :GAAH: :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

:ROFL: Quit complainin' Lacie! :lol: We took most of it for ya!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't think you understand.... a snowflake hit my eyeball! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: Poor girl! Up here we get hit in the eye with snowballs :ROFL:


----------



## margaret

Snow?!?!?!? it's snowing? 
Aww, poor Lacie:hug::lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

I still have snow all over my yard! It's significantly reduced but I still have mostly snow...and a few areas of patchy brown grass.


----------



## margaret

It's suppose to be 85 here tomorrow


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ooo, I'm jealous!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

tomorrow we'll be at 38 :/


----------



## goathiker

We have a thunderstorm :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

So crazy! The weather has gone mad!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

So hey Jill...they are both eating from the bottle now. I am giving 2-3 oz every 3.5-4 hours. Is that good? or should I up it? They are 8 lbs


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Give them as much as they can suck down. Fenris is on 1qt per bottle now, he's a fatty, especially since I have real milk for him now :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Where's Sydney? I still haven't seen that dapple buck!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'm paranoid about over feeding...thought that could make them sick?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ADGA finally processed the papers I sent in :lol: What's it been, 2 weeks now? Super slow! What happened to them!


----------



## goathiker

It only makes them sick if you change too fast or they severely over eat. If you want to put them on a lamb bar and only have to bring milk out twice a day, it's better they eat all they can from the get go.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NyGoatMom said:


> I'm paranoid about over feeding...thought that could make them sick?


If you start on big feedings early on, not a problem. It's the ones that are used to the dwinky feedings and they get switched to a lot that get sick.
Did the dams have their cdt?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yes I gave CDT's about two weeks ago...so I just went out to feed them and I held mom and they nursed off her ... but I am trying to see if I can donate them to that place I posted about that had 100 goats die in a barn fire. If they answer me and want them, I would think it'd be easier if they were on the bottle already...

Ok, so I can just milk her out and feed them as much as they'll take?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, that's what I do. Sometimes my kids will take 20oz in one go.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok, I'll give it a go


----------



## goathiker

Can adult men wear black slacks in dairy shows or only certain ones?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

White is preferred, but I've seen people in boxers and tank tops out there thinking they're the stuff :lol: But yes, you can wear black slacks/dress pants.


----------



## goathiker

I like the ones wearing full floor length skirts :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Anything other than the white uniform really stands out though :lol: 
White pants are really hard to find these days... :chin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They are! I only have one white pair..


----------



## NyGoatMom

I hate white pants! Too easy to get dirty...


----------



## sassykat6181

I ended up with a hoof print on my butt at the last show.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! I always have hoof prints on me lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well this time the lil guys drank about 4 ounces each...tomorrow I'm separating mom and will be milking her once a day and just bottle feeding. She allows me to milk her no problem..as a FF! But not the kids 

Half Pint is holding her own...do you guys think I should leave her on her mom? Or pull and bottle feed? Think she'll compete ok with her brothers in a few weeks?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Trips are going to be hard to raise in couple weeks with the less heavy producers. I would pull a buck to bottle feed actually, so she can eat more frequently.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi! :wave: I'm finally home from work!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I guess I need to get white clothes for showing..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hi!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Anyone want to look at grain and minerals for me and tell me what you think? Lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Anyone ever had tylan cause bumps?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol hey Skyla! I could look at stuff but I'm not sure I would be any help since I always ask that same question :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

As in SQ lumps from shots?

I'm starving to death. I just made some tortellini with cheese meat sauce, and now I have a 14lb meatloaf mass in the oven :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think the last time I ate was sunday afternoon.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes, lumps from SQ shots..

You should really make it a habit to eat...


----------



## goathiker

I have a meat loaf in the oven too.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want meat loaf..... I think I'm gonna try those frozen tamales and see if I die... I can't be sick tomorrow cuz my co worker is already sick so it's up to me... :sigh:


----------



## goathiker

Think I'll make scalloped potatoes with it :scratch:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

MMM... Real food... That sounds so good!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mm! Sounds yummy Jill!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Are you getting them under the skin all the way, and are you warming it in your hand for a bit before giving it? And rubbing really well?

Well, you know, I can't eat breakfast, and I don't like lunch, and if I don't want dinner, fast forward to the next day :lol: 
I made soup earlier for these disgusting soup eaters...  :lol: I never even know if it tastes good, but it must, I keep having to make it :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So, here are the minerals... Now it will be for in eastern TN...

http://www.ourcoop.com/productcatalog/Main/PdfViewer.aspx?el=58478

http://www.ourcoop.com/productcatalog/Main/PdfViewer.aspx?el=58310

http://www.ourcoop.com/productcatalog/Main/PdfViewer.aspx?el=49984


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes, I did the injections correctly and rubbed it in well. I didn't warm them, they are at room temp. The lumps look like tempers fat pads used to look before the babies sucked the fat off her.. They are very large lumps on both sides of both does because I alternated sides each day..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The power just went out in my house


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

The feeds...

http://www.ourcoop.com/productcatalog/Main/FLine.aspx?fl=584&fi=1


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No power is no fun


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sigh.. Should I check the breaker or ignore it and go feed the goats?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ignore and feed goats it is! Oh crap... My iPad is about to die... Can't charge it


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just realized this means I can't heat up a tamale either.......


----------



## NyGoatMom

Bummer...I hate having no power.

Ugh I hate the idea of separating a buckling...what if I try to get her to take a bottle too? Like supplemental?

I love scalloped potatoes


----------



## sassykat6181

My ND nursed triplets last year. They each gained 2# per week. Keep an eye on them and weigh weekly to keep track


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Day 154 - now considering eating the 2 of them


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> Day 154 - now considering eating the 2 of them


Lol!

And the lights are back! Yay!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Heyy!


Kayla Renee


----------



## nigies4ever

With ADGA, do herd names and tattoos have to be renewed every year like memberships?


----------



## sassykat6181

No. As long as you don't let your membership lapse, you're fine


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Apparently Temper is a perch now..







I tried to get a closer pic but when I opened the door Temper got scared and the bird fell :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: a few of my hens would perch on my old buck lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! I have seen them in Kat once while she was sleeping but I have never seen them on one of my girls standing  silly birds


----------



## goathiker

Jeter had a little flock of baby pullets that rode on his back for months, until they were old enough to fly up into the trees. I guess they figured he would protect them.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw he was their mama hen!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So I really never got a for sure answer about the lumps on my girls from the Tylan...


----------



## goathiker

Did you clean the top of the Tylan bottle with alcohol before drawing the meds out? Did you clean the injection site before giving the shot?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes I cleaned the top of the bottle, no I did t clean the injection site. Never have for sq, only im, or IV..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So Skyla, where is this huge (dwinky) buck of yours?

Use the tylan IM from now on then, it should be just fine. Lumps and the armpit implant look isn't so snazzy :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I am hoping to get pictures of him, and the new doe kid tomorrow since it's my day off.. And I need pics of Mocha's doe too...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So Skyla, where is this huge (dwinky) buck of yours?
> 
> Use the tylan IM from now on then, it should be just fine. Lumps and the armpit implant look isn't so snazzy :lol:


Do you think they will go away?

Guess what is getting shipped out tomorrow!


----------



## goathiker

Eddie is going feel left out...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They won't be wearing them around Eddie, only too and from shows


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmm.... a vehicle just went by, one round fired.... I'm sure it's fine :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Just one? Probably nothing.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Just the one, it was in front of the gross neighbors house.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hope you don't like that neighbor..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah I have about ten million and one reasons not to like him, as do a lot of other people. But I'm sure it was nothing, he's probably fine....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But in other news.... I'm ticked off at the airlines requirements for the live animal stickers, they don't sell or supply them, and the kits you have to buy online only come with 2 stickers, and the airlines won't accept them unless there's 3 stickers on the crate :wallbang: 
AND now I have to find some screening to ziptie all over the inside of the crate. 

And the vet has no idea what a certificate of acclimation is, but the airline won't let them board without it if the outside temps are below 45...... :GAAH:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol hence why I have not looked into shipping kids yet!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But they supply you with the stupid zip ties :eyeroll: So stupid, and you have to buy metal hardware for the crate, you can't use the nuts and bolts that come with it, they all have to be metal. 
Worst part is the only time they could book the flight to get him to them at a normal time means I have to leave at 4am.
Still working on getting that stupid paper that says it's ok if it's not 45 degrees, let the dang dog on the plane, the cargo hold is the same temp as the cabin people are in so what does it matter what it's like outside! :lol: I have stress :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Cargo is not temp or pressure regulated


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And I don't think Babette even remembers she ever had a kid. She fought with Coup all day that day until late that night. She never once looked for it that day, didn't look for it at all yesterday or today, never called for her, nothing. Stupid goat.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Cargo is not temp or pressure regulated


On some planes it is. Certain ones have the same venting as the cabin so it's all the same temp and air.


----------



## goathiker

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Cargo is not temp or pressure regulated


Not always and they get to about 5 below zero in flight.


----------



## goathiker

Oops missed your post, Lacie. Geeze I'm grouchy tonight. I'm so sick of the mud...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, I've been grouchy too, all the new regulations with the airlines is stressing me out, the flight is booked for the 12th, not much time to get all this together. 
And my leg bones hurt tonight. Don't know how else to describe it, other than leg bones :lol: And I'm cold, and it's gross outside, and Biagia's udder is still mad congested and it's not decongesting...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Shin splints?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And now I'm whining :lol: I think I should go to bed, try and warm up and hatch a new plan for that darn congested udder, she's only able to let down a fraction of whats in there, the tissues are so swollen. Sucks.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Shin splints?


Oh yes, that's exactly it, due to my dancers physique :slapfloor: I don't know, it's like my shin bones and whatever the bone from your hip to knee is. It's just easier to say my leg bones hurt :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And I've been having issues eating a drinking lately, EVERYTHING keeps trying to come out my nose, it's like I forgot how to function. I have a lot of problems, I'm going to go crawl away to someplace warm, I'm slightly shivering, and I have a hoodie and jacket on :lol:
Good night everyone!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think you have had a stroke Lacie... I hope you can make it to bed ok! Night!


----------



## sassykat6181

My bones hurt when it's cold and damp outside. I call that weather "raw" Been that way for a few days now. Saturday into next week looks nice though.....60s and partly cloudy. I'll take it! Kidding dates start tomorrow


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well that escalated quickly, Dee :ROFL: Went from shin splints to a stroke :lol: 
I have the "everything trying to go up my nose" problem perodically, it's nothing too terribly new. I've told you before that if I put my head upside down, fluid (aka spit, and whatever is in my mouth) will run out my nose, right? Can't hardly drink out of hoses either :lol:
And leg bones hurt at random times too, spring, summer, winter, fall doesn't matter.


----------



## goathiker

Might have MS :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'M FINE!..... Sheesh! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! We can just diagnose Lacie over the Internet with all the bad diseases we can think of!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lol...you guys are so encouraging!! :lol: Guess I'll keep me ailments to meself or I'll be dead by tomorrow!:lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Dee I love the collars! How much did those set you back?


----------



## goathiker

Well, I'm all done frying small baby heads for the year, glad that part is over.


----------



## NyGoatMom

eww...that sounds so awful  Glad it's done. I'm not bothering this year since most of mine will be meat and the small doeling...no way am I burning that lil noggin!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Clarabelle is nursing her kids :dancedgi:


----------



## goathiker

Awesome.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yep...it is for me...I really don't like feeding overnights because once I get up...it takes me 2 hours to go back to sleep....if they ate only during the day it wouldn't bother me.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

my 2 girls are on day 156 and yes I am sure they are pregnant. lol (either that or they have the biggest virgin udders I have ever seen)


----------



## NyGoatMom

haha...soon then!


----------



## goathiker

If there's doelings they usually do go over...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NyGoatMom said:


> Dee I love the collars! How much did those set you back?


They were ten bucks each.. But that's not the worst of it.. I ordered an embroidered hay bag and three goat tie out.. Also a warming neck wrap to calm the tension after it hits me that I'm broke lol!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Haha...where did you order them from? I might like to get some for my girls


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Facebook! They are more expensive the less you order. So if you get 3 or 5 you get a good deal. Her page is three sacred oaks, if you go to it she posted all the things she made me with my herd name (so the neck wrap isn't posted lol)


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks Dee...just messaged her.


----------



## Chadwick

Hey people!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:shock: You're alive! Hey Chad!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Chad! I was thinking about you and your adorable goaties the other day! How have you been?? How are the fluffies?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh shoot Stephanie I forgot she is really behind in her orders so I don't think she's taking new orders right now..


----------



## nigies4ever

Day 99 for the Manch!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh sheesh you just reminded me I have to shave the girls..


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hi Chad! :cow: :wave: :cow: :wave:


----------



## Chadwick

Just sheared them on Easter, but here is sofie and oliver before


----------



## nchen7

hi Chad! you're alive!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Omgoodness...that is so cute!


----------



## Chadwick

Doing good, getting ready for campers again....

Finally got an anvil to go with my forge!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hi Ni :cow:
Any goats yet? How's the property?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw look at Sofie hiding back there! She's so cute!


----------



## Chadwick

I am how are you Ni!!!?


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Oh sheesh you just reminded me I have to shave the girls..


Cause of her hairy little udder? :lol:


----------



## goathiker

'Bout time you came back...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nigies4ever said:


> Cause of her hairy little udder? :lol:


Yup :laugh:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Tell him Jill! Every forum needs a Chadwick!!


----------



## Chadwick

Ah you just like me for my cute fluffy goats!!!

What's up jill?


----------



## Chadwick

How's lindsay?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Who's Lindsay?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She disappeared.. I was asking about her a while ago..


----------



## Chadwick

what's up dee?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Temper is due on wednesday!


----------



## Chadwick

Huh, well she is getting driving age, or at least has freinds that do so....


----------



## NyGoatMom

what was linsays user name?


----------



## Chadwick

Wow, that's a short temper!

Sorry I had to!


----------



## nchen7

NyGoatMom said:


> Hi Ni :cow:
> Any goats yet? How's the property?


property is good! haven't seen it since the beginning of winter. no goats yet. still working in the city



Chadwick said:


> I am how are you Ni!!!?


I'm good! came back on the forum to check out everyone's cute goat babies!


----------



## Chadwick

Co goat lover or something like that, I called her colorado for the longest.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatlover25


----------



## goathiker

Remind me never to turn the the goats loose and try to chill with a movie on the lap top in my backyard while the neighbor kid is home :lol: Doesn't work...


----------



## Chadwick

Did you survive winter after being a tropical gal fir that long?


----------



## Chadwick

Well you know me 10:00 bedtime, I'll come back and chat!


----------



## nchen7

oh ya. and it was super cold this winter too, but....can't take the Canada out of the girl!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Of course.. Now that everyone is here to chat my iPad dies and my portable Internet dies.... I need to let them charge a bit before I can keep using them... I'll be back after I feed, hope someone is still here :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I'll be here minus a couple chores.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Chad, nice to see you.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh yeah! Me too Chad! I always called her Colorado 

And where's Emma been?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Night Chad!


----------



## goathiker

Emma has popped in on her kidding thread occasionally. I should go check out the the night owls and see what the younger set is up to :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

I feel like I walked in to the wrong class reunion :lol:


----------



## goathiker

If I ever walked into any class reunion then I would know for sure that I was going nuts :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

haha...are you saying we're old? 

Oh yeah, I saw her thread :doh:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Me, I'mactually gonna act old and go watch some netflix and fall asleep :lol: Soooooo nice to not have to get up and feed goat kids!


----------



## goathiker

Have you checked out H2O Just Add Water on Netflix? Australia has the best shows...


----------



## goathiker

NyGoatMom said:


> haha...are you saying we're old?


Not so old, just not sure why I'd ever want to see all the people who bullied me again. Back then no one cared...


----------



## sassykat6181

GMO OMG was a good one on Netflix

Got all my kidding stalls ready today. Can't wait for our first boer babies!!!! Day 145 tomorrow for three girls


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> Have you checked out H2O Just Add Water on Netflix? Australia has the best shows...


Nope, never heard of it...but asked my teens...they have. My DD likes it.


----------



## goathiker

Tell them there's a sequel series called The Mako Mermaids.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My sister loves that show, watched all the episodes of both lol!
Idk, about how caught up she is on the Mako Mermaids of there are new episodes though...


----------



## goathiker

Last I knew they hadn't released season 3 yet. I do like the way H2O has an ending, like you watched a week long movie.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Everyone is fed! Galaxy wants to play with Obsidian but all he wants to do is most her and she doesn't want that...


----------



## goathiker

The grouchy bear is fed, still need to feed the goats soon :lol: 

Going over my sales list. I need $800 for Sunny's surgery, plus aftercare money. Looks like I'll be selling 12 goats.


----------



## goathiker

Let's not all leave at once after asking if someone would still be on...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry... My iPad asked me to update it and I couldn't do anything till it was done.. And it was going really slow cuz the internet still was being dumb..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh.. The lumps on the girls arm pits are big and hard now... They don't seem to bother them if I touch them though..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Someone needs to slap me.... I might have ended up buying a dog :ROFL: And if they reply back, then I definitely bought it, then I'll have to go to Reno.... and we all know how I hate Reno, after the roll of carpet business :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, but what happens in Reno STAYS in Reno...


----------



## goathiker

Actually, Reno is just a kind of a crappy little town in the daylight :scratch:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That should be true for everywhere :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's why what happens in Reno, stays in Reno. Nothing good ever happens in crappy towns! :lol: The roll of carpet thing is an example of that! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I think Spirit Mountain Casino might as big as the entire town of Reno. If the world ever does end, I'm taking over and making it an indoor race track :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: The last time I was in Reno, I was at Boomtown Casino and hotel, and the time before that I was at Circus Circus :lol: It's probably been 10 years since I've been there. I won $2600 in Boomtown though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

To bring the orphan in, or not to bring in..... think she'll be ok out there? (babettes reject doe)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Someone needs to fix my notifications.... Lacie, why are you getting a new dog?


----------



## goathiker

You have to fix your notification and picture settings every time your app updates...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The app still says my notifications are on... They haven't worked properly since before December..


----------



## goathiker

PM TGS, she can help.

Geeze, I've spent all evening deleting repeat threads from one person...It's like the middle of the night for most people!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Can't you just ask her to stop posting repeats?


----------



## goathiker

She's hidden, spam at it's best :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh weird.. I didn't know we had spam members...

I'm tired but I don't want to go to bed..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think TGS has more important things to deal with than my broken notifications :lol:


----------



## goathiker

We deal :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have go to the dr tomorrow


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hal is worrying me... :/ she didn't want her dinner last night, only picked at it... And same with her breakfast.. Temp is 104.5.... She's acting fine... I gave her some probios.... What do you guys think??


----------



## sassykat6181

Is it a new bag of grain? Poop ok?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah, actually, I did just a fill the cans recently... But she ate the other day when I filled it... 
I haven't seen her poop but she's not messy on her back end...


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lol! I have seen them in Kat once while she was sleeping but I have never seen them on one of my girls standing  silly birds


My cats, chickens and even some of the wild birds like mockingbirds or cardinals will perch on my new buckling.... Lol

Kayla Renee


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Someone needs to fix my notifications.... Lacie, why are you getting a new dog?


Well if you must know everything that goes on in my life... :lol: He's out of an Australian import pair.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well if you must know everything that goes on in my life... :lol: He's out of an Australian import pair.


Is he a pup? Is he blue? Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pup, yes. Blue, yes. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! When do I get a pic?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need goat milk! I'm so hungry! And thirsty! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Calm down, Dee, I haven't bought him yet! :lol: She just emailed me back a couple minutes ago. For a sweet sweet deal, I can have me a registered, direct Australian bred male! :greengrin: She wants an extra $300 for his full registration and breeding rights, so I'm asking if I can buy him now without papers, and send her the extra for his papers at a later date.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well did you at least get to see a pic of parents?? I can't calm down with news like this!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

His dad is the red one. He's a beef cake :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have a pic of the mom, but it isn't the greatest pic of her. And he is a half mask boy, would have preferred a full mask, but beggars can't be choosers


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The blue is the mom? Dad looks old? That pic just reminded me, that obese healer that I showed you pix of just died


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, the blue is another stud of theirs. The dad isn't that old I don't think, what makes you think that, and why does that matter? :lol: The mom is a blue, but no mask. 

Aww, that sucks


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Their eyes look old. The blue one has third eyelids exposed which usually is a sign of illness. They both just have a very dull look in their eyes. I didn't think it matters if he's hold, I just want to see a pic of him in his prime, standing, before I pay so much to purchase his son :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They are both cute, I guess I'm just really picky when I spend my money.. (Good thing it's your $ :lol: ) you should have seen all the questions and pix I asked for before I put a deposit on my doeling.... I'm surprised people can put up with me!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did you get to see the pic of my new friend?? He's the only no mask red I have ever met that I thought was cute :lol: probably because I have a soft spot for senior dogs..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: That how just about every Australian one looks! They have a completely different look than the american ones. And for the blue one, that's the whites of his eyes...

See what I mean, their head and eyes are different from the AM ones. These are all Australian ones, they're not going to look the same as the ones you've seen and the blue line that I have.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Did you get to see the pic of my new friend?? He's the only no mask red I have ever met that I thought was cute :lol: probably because I have a soft spot for senior dogs..


Maybe, I don't remember :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

R u sure?? :lol: the red stud has a very chow look on his face! Who is that middle girl you just posted?! What the heck color is that? She looks blue and red..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Australian ones are very broad all around. The 2nd one is a red tri color, we've been over this! :lol: She's owned by the same people, her name is Rosen.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Here's one of their 5 month old pups, see, same eyes as the rest.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I like Rosen... I want one!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That last one has pit bull eyes


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, pit bull is one of the breeds used to make them :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Really?


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Their eyes look old. The blue one has third eyelids exposed which usually is a sign of illness.


Dee, can you explain this?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I could but apparently what we are looking at is not a third eyelid.. Hold on, I'll find one


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

A lot of times when animals are sick their third eyelids will be exposed..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Actually I was wondering why the dog in lacies pix had such pale eyelids :lol: so it makes much more sense that it is the white of their eyes..


----------



## goathiker

My Mini Pin"s one eye looks like that but, he's blind in that eye. He got an injury in a dog fight.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Poor little min pin! Did he pick a fight with the wrong dog? Min pins have attitude lol

I'm at the dr...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I got major razor burn on my legs cuz my house was so cold so when I shave I just cut off all the goose bumps... :/


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, a Pit Bull squeezed his head.


----------



## ariella42

Do you guys have any recommendations for fairly good but cheap (under $100) clippers? We'll only have two (maybe three) to show clip this year, so it doesn't have to be super heavy duty. Oh and cordless is best as we won't have power at the barn and I don't really want to either run 200 fett of extension cord or drag goats to the house for clipping.


----------



## margaret

Oster A5s have worked really well for me. 
They are around $100, maybe a little more.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just realized temper is on day 145.... Getting nervous...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Should I shave her now?? She's gonna be mad.... Um... Should I give that cd&t vac that the vet wanted her to have?.. Ugh.. Why am I so unprepared?


----------



## ariella42

margaret said:


> Oster A5s have worked really well for me.
> They are around $100, maybe a little more.


I just found a refurb for $90, but it appears to be corded. Hmm onder:


----------



## margaret

Oh yeah, I forgot they're corded.
I guess I never really think about since we have electricity in the barn.


----------



## ariella42

Yeah, I wish we could wire it, but we're renting and it's going to be a pallet barn :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok, let me just say that my girls are ticking me off! I am so sick of the "you can't be in the shelter" bull! :hair: If it's not one, it's the other!
So while I was gone it started pouring so my mom looks out her window and sees that Madeline won't let Clarabelle and her kids inside...so they were getting soaked :wallbang:

Daisy is still in the kidding pen until tomorrow. I wanted to be sure Half Pint didn't get tossed around outside too much with all the mud/snow....but now I'm sure...absolutely positive we are going to have an all out war over the shed. This part of goat keeping is so frustrating!! I need another area for shelter but I haven't had enough time to get out there yet...we still have snow!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Tie mean goat up to the wall.. Give her food and water..


----------



## NyGoatMom

I can understand over grain...but this is hay and shelter. That's it! I wouldn't dare tie any of them up and leave them...but it's tempting right now! I'm tired, I'm irritated, and I'm not happy with them :evil:

Madeline has never done this...but now she has kids so i guess she is trying to stake a claim to her area...but argh!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

If my goats did that I would tie them all up :lol:


----------



## goathiker

The bad thing is that tied up goats often don't pay attention to where their babies are under their feet.


----------



## goathiker

I just got a gallon of milk from Barbara Gene even though she's feeding her 2 doelings.


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol...it's kinda my own fault. I had them in kidding pens.Daisy in one and Clarabelle and Madeline in the larger one....once Madeline kidded, I waited until the next day when Clarabelle started to kid to put Madeline and her boys out.So for 4 days Clarabelle was in the larger stall with her kids while I was trying to hold her and allow her kids to nurse...she finally got the idea they aren't evil and accepted them and started feeding them. Great! So I decided today was out first nice day...I put her and her kids out with Madeline and her two. It has been 4 days since they were together in a MUCH SMALLER space and did fine!
Anyway, so my mom and son brought Clarabelle and her kids back inside when she noticed they were getting wet...and rammed :wallbang:
So now I know that when I put Daisy out (who is herd queen and a bit of a pain about it) that she is gonna break loose on BOTH Madeline and Clarabelle. Before she liked Clarabelle and would let her inside but not Madeline...:hair:

My DH and I will be cleaning their area tomorrow and I am going to have to put another shelter in there so whoever is being a twit can't keep both areas occupied.
Think if I stopped putting hay inside the shed that it would help stop the possessiveness about it?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nice Jill! A gallon and feeding doelings? :thumb:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Jill, I need a magic trick :lol: Almost a week and I cant get Biagia's udder congestion to clear up. Been massaging, hot compresses, udder balms, her kids are nursing but it's so congested still and they aren't getting that much. Looks like she had almost gallon to milk out, but it can't come down.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Stephanie, the hay thing might help, but it sounds like she's just choosing her territory and being a jerk about it.


----------



## goathiker

Give her a shot of Banamine to reduce the inflammation. It helps a bunch in getting the swelling down.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

AHA! So I was right to think that would be a good idea, Kristi wasn't sure. Thanks Jill!


----------



## goathiker

No problem, I gave all my does a dose of Meloxicam as they came into milk this year...Not one congested udder.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lol! I thought you were telling me to give Madeline a shot of banamine :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

You know Lacie, I think all of us are going stir crazy nuts here and getting temperamental..


----------



## ariella42

I just asked if Foxwood Nubians would give me a multiple kid discount as I have a reservation on one kid. I hope we can get two for a good price


----------



## goathiker

I don't wanna go haul water buckets. When is DH going to fix the spigot in the backyard? *whine whine*


----------



## NyGoatMom

I don't blame you there! I'd whine too :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I still haven't set up the kid pen :shock: what the heck have I been doing for five months?? Now I have to go feed, my horse just screamed my name.. Her care taker is camping so I get to see her more now lol!


----------



## goathiker

I need to take my kid pens down. They're just taking up space now :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Temper is making weird noises. She's not close though, ligs are still firm.. How likely is it that she could go early? Cuz I work tomorrow and Monday - half of wed.. And I have another dr appt Friday..


----------



## goathiker

La lalalala La lalala


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Does that mean your ignoring me?? :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I thought you were ignoring me :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No, I was trying to touch tempers kids and she wouldn't let me


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's a sturdy doe, I need to get a good pic of her before she kids!


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, that would be good. Are you going to keep a doeling from her?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No.. I'm not keeping any kids this year... I'm not keeping any kids until I'm ready to get rid of adults.. I don't need two of the same goat and temper would have to be bred to a really amazing buck to be able to improve her.. We'll see what comes out in a few days


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Unless I just eat them all..... :lol:


----------



## goathiker

It's a lot easier to build them than to get rid of them for sure.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You can send them down here :lol: what are yours made of? I'm just putting up ex pens for now in a storage barn then building an outdoor enclosure later


----------



## goathiker

Mine are 6 foot chain link dog kennel panels...And You CAN'T have them :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I meant building the goat herd, not my kidding pens :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol only easy to build them if you have the $$


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need a large chunk of $$ to get a nicer buck.. I love obsidian but Temper is nicer than him..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I just got off the phone with the lady with the male pup I want. I might be going to see them later in the week. She said yes to my plan too, to pay for his papers later, so that's awesome! It's not set in stone yet, as she does not take deposits.... soooo.... :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Well bred Nubian bucks are about $100 in Oregon.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Does she only have one pup?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol really Jill? The nice ones here from lakeshore are $1100 :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Must have skipped a state cuz the ladies up in Washington sell them for $600-$1100


----------



## goathiker

Goats have taken over Oregon years ago :lol

Dang it! I gave away my secret kid raising formula in a fit of niceness. Ugggggg!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Secret kid raising formula?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's why I'm ruthlessly evil, Jill :lol:

No, she has three, but the one I want is super good looking, really broad and massive bone  Full mask too


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want him


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Back! Back, you beast! You can't have him! :lol:

You can have the 6 cats I threw away though :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Sounds nice, I don't get along with Heelers well anymore, they are too destructive. They need a bunch of room...


----------



## goathiker

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Secret kid raising formula?


For bottle kids :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The only thing you did differently was add an egg :lol:


----------



## goathiker

:lol: I add a tablespoon of Baking Soda too...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I thought ur only supposed to give soda to a goat in need?

I do NOT need 6 more cats :lol:


----------



## goathiker

1 Tablespoon to a gallon of formula, it just helps the bottle kids digest the acidic cows milk better.


----------



## goathiker

NO cats for me...I already have a neighbor cat peeing on all the stuff in the old shed.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Neither did I, that's why I threw them away :lol: See? 

I usually add a pinch of soda to each morning bottle, but a good 80% of the time I forget :lol:


----------



## goathiker

You forgot to put the lid on them :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Eww.. Dirty garbage kitties.. I only like clean kitties :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well if the stupid waste management didn't take my garbage can with a lid, would have been no problemo! But I guess they figured out the bill hadn't been getting paid for like 5 years.... so they took the dang garbage can! 
I could have sworn my mom was paying the bill though, guess not! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Eww.. Dirty garbage kitties.. I only like clean kitties :slapfloor:


Well I said I threw them away, what'd you expect?! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I expected you to bathe them first :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Bathe a cat.... I see that going over very well :lol: I don't even really feed them, they just scavenge for the most part :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, 'cause 6 cats, dirty or clean, is just what everyone needs


----------



## goathiker

How to bathe a cat.

step 1 open toilet...


----------



## goathiker

Actually that's just a funny joke...If I wanted to exterminate them, there wouldn't be a giant black tom living in my shed.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Yeah, I don't even like looking at them, I darn sure ain't gonna bathe them! :lol: 

My sister has a giant tom cat, he's got to be at least 20-25lbs. He tried to kill the neighbors cats though, has almost succeeded a few times.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think my cat mob finally scared off that tuxedo kitty that kept coming around. Either that or they coyotes got him :shrug:


----------



## goathiker

Dear Cat Owner,
Following are instructions on the best way to bathe your cat:
1. Thoroughly clean the toilet.
2. Add the required amount of shampoo to the toilet water, and have both lids lifted.
3. Obtain the cat and soothe him while you carry him towards the bathroom.
4. In one smooth movement, put the cat in the toilet and close both lids (you may need to stand on the lid so that he cannot escape). CAUTION: Don't get any part of your body too close to the edge, as his paws will be reaching out to grab anything they can find. The cat will self-agitate and make ample suds. Never mind the noises that come from your toilet, the cat is actually enjoying this.
5. Flush the toilet 3 or 4 times. This provides a "powerwash and rinse" which I have found to be quite effective.
6. Have someone open the door to the outside and ensure that there are no people between the toilet and the outside door.
7. Stand behind the toilet as far as you can, and quickly lift both lids.
8. The now-clean cat will rocket out of the toilet and run outside where he will dry himself.
Sincerely,
The DOG


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't think I can accomplish step 7, I don't think it's possible to stand behind the toilet :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol where have I seen that before?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think if you skip step 1 and add a few flushes to step 5 you will kill two birds with one stone


----------



## goathiker

Either way, the cat would never come back :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So, Hal still didn't eat last night/this morning.... Took her temp again and it's 105.1.... Should I start her on antibiotics? 
I just don't know what to do! Because other then not eating grain she's acting fine! Eating hay, chewing her cud, being her perky self.... I've given her B Complex this morning, and probios.... I just don't k ow what to do!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

If it were me, I'd do antibiotics with a temp that high....


----------



## ThreeHavens

I would also give antibiotics.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is she pregnant? If so, when is she due?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Antibiotics and banamine.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She kidded 11 days ago... 
And I'm gonna put her on some antibiotics, thanks guys!
I unfortunately don't have any banamine... :/


----------



## nigies4ever

Guess who's got clumpy poo again?


----------



## Trickyroo

Guys , someone help. I have a newborn doeling , this morning , who was fine eating and all half hour ago , now she is screaming and if i put her down , she flails around. She is screaming. I gave CD antitoxin and before that i gave her a tiny bit of a warm water enema cause she was backed up a tiny bit before. she is passing muddy black poop .
Please guys , help….


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

B complex orally and check her temp.
also did she get selenium? is it possible she got stepped on or otherwise hurt?


----------



## Trickyroo

Selenium she got , i gave her the paste. Her temp is 102.9
No , no injury she was with my husband so he was watching her.
She is calm now , resting comfortably . Could it have been a bit of 
entero and the CD antitoxin took care of it ?
Thanks for responding !


----------



## Trickyroo

I also gave the b complex orally , gave half a ml.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So I go to work and this is what happens?? I hope your kid is ok Laura!

Haley I haven't gotten a poo sample yet..


----------



## Trickyroo

Well , she seems much better now…..any ideas what the heck that was all about so i learn for future reference….


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wouldn't know  but I'm glad she's doing better!


----------



## Trickyroo

Yeah , you and me both


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Temper is getting swollen.. Ligs are still firm


----------



## Trickyroo

Im looking for Jill or Cathy or Karen to help shed some light on this or anyone really…..i have to know in case she relapses or it happens to another…honestly i aged twenty years since yesterday...


----------



## Trickyroo

Good luck !!!!! Yay for Temper


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh man.. I might not be cut out for this job! I was stressing all night last night and I couldn't sleep... And I don't even have kids on the ground yet! I can't imagine how much of a basket case I will be if something happens..


----------



## sassykat6181

The first year is rough. I'm on my third and I'm pretty calm now. I have boers on day 146 and a Nigerian on 145 today. All 12 are due mostly this week and next with one due the end of May


----------



## sassykat6181

Kids are at a bday party and hubby and I went to dinner. Hopefully no-one popped lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I had a boer doe last year, but it was really easy with her because I didn't have to do anything, because I didn't know I was supposed to do anything :lol: ignorance is bliss


----------



## Trickyroo

I know , its like all you know goes out the window when its your own !
And sleep deprivation doesn't help much either….


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So ya, this is my first real year with goats... I'm nervous


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> So I go to work and this is what happens?? I hope your kid is ok Laura!
> 
> Haley I haven't gotten a poo sample yet..


I know, sorry...I'm gonna try and catch some today or tomorrow and get it sent off Monday.


----------



## sassykat6181

My first year I had one doe due, she had a gorgeous doeling. Last year I had 22 kids born. I was crazy last year


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! My boer had trip bucks last year


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey guys, can I still use Hallie's milk for the kids? I normally milk into one big pail... And I need the milk.... It does get pasteurized... :/
I mean it should be fine it would be no different then if she was dam raising them and was on antibiotics right....


----------



## goathiker

Yes, it's fine Skyla

Laura, I've seen them have an episode like that before. It's like there's too many bubbles in their stomach and they feel like they are suffocating. You'll want to put a pinch of soda in her bottles to help her out for awhile.


----------



## Trickyroo

goathiker said:


> Yes, it's fine Skyla
> 
> Laura, I've seen them have an episode like that before. It's like there's too many bubbles in their stomach and they feel like they are suffocating. You'll want to put a pinch of soda in her bottles to help her out for awhile.


Thanks so much Jill ! I will do that. Should i keep up with CD antitoxin or 
no ? I also gave her half ml of B Complex orally. Should i do that again as well ? Sorry for all the questions , but i want to write this all down cause my brain hurts right now , lol.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Jill, I sent you a pm when you get a chance to check..


----------



## goathiker

She can have B complex for 3 days. Antitoxin is once a week, check back if she needs it. Keep an eye on her temp after she's had her bottle each time. If it goes high with a full tummy, check back.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Jill!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well I hope the doeling is ok Laura!

I spent all day mucking out the boys:/......I am not a fan of spring clean up :lol: What a mess this year!!


----------



## nigies4ever

Anyone ever deworm chickens? We've got worms going on here and are trying to figure things out.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yes, valbazen or ivomec orally


----------



## nigies4ever

We got Wazine to use first since our girls are 2+ years old and have never been dewormed..but I know we'll probably need to use a broad spectrum afterwards. I've heard Safeguard can be used?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ivomec is 7 drops per bantie or 1/4 cc per standard
Valbazen is 1/4 cc per bantie or 1/2 cc per standard


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yes, but it doesn't do much...and wazine only takes care of roundworms


----------



## nigies4ever

Ok, thanks for the help...anything smaller than a goat is not my forté. :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

haha...I had a lot of poultry in the past...now I only have 40ish chickens, 3 turkeys, and 11 ducks.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just set up the indoor pen for the kids, now I just need the bedding.. I hope my dad isn't upset if he comes to visit and finds out I'm putting baby goats in his storage barn..


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: Naw, who could be upset with baby goats?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! I now right! Except that he is storing his two bmw motorcycles in there...

The vet just called me and said she gave me the wrong doses of dex :sigh:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh no...........did you give them already?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No,luckily... I'll be giving it to temper wed. Then she will give me more for Kat later.. He a out she gave me for two does was actually he dose for one doe..


----------



## nigies4ever

How many kids do you think Temper's got cookin'? :lol:

You should post a pic of her


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well thats good....

Say Jill...you said Tylan 200 is only once a day? Is that for any illness you use it for? I feel awful if I have been overusing it...but I also don't want to under dose :worried:


----------



## goathiker

Tylan 200 doesn't work like the other antibiotics it is anti-microbal basically poisoning all the gram negative bacteria. Giving it more often doesn't make it work better, The only place online you'll find it listed at twice a day is on Goat Link which is Cathy's goat bible.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ohhhhh...I think I did see it on there....but does it do harm using it twice a day?


----------



## NyGoatMom

I have been using it twice a day ....guess I saw it on here too. Can't remember where I saw it originally though.

Ugh...tomorrow is mucking day for the girls pen...then if we have time, the chicken pen too..:-?


----------



## goathiker

No it doesn't do harm but at high doses it changes how it works making it more like Oxytetracycline.


----------



## goathiker

I get to do all that next week.


----------



## NyGoatMom

What? That's crazy! So essentially you are suggesting that if you want it to work on killing gram negative bacteria, use less but does using more change that? It still works to kill gram negative?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah...we have all the pens to do...for the first round...it takes about 3 times to get it down to the ground because of the ice.


----------



## goathiker

I'll find that info after I feed. Here's the proper dosage http://www.drugs.com/pro/tylan-200.html


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Just practice getting the girls used to the stand. Since I have never milked Kat I wanted to be sure she knew the stand was a good thing. Her kid was kicking me! :kidred:

Haley, I will try to get a pic of temper, she's loosing weight or dropping her belly? Her hips are very prominent... I think she has at least two :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok, so now I feel foolish :underchair:...but since goats metabolism is so fast I thought it would be two times a day for sure,,,but once a day is enough to kill the gram negative bacteria for 24 hours? I know I pick your brain a lot Jill...:lol: 

Will I ever stop learning something new about goat care? :/


----------



## goathiker

Okay here, it's always worked fine for me at once a day so, I guess it would depend on how you want it to work .

ABSTRACT The pharmacokinetic behaviour of tylosin was compared in five Desert sheep and five Nubian goats. The animals were given a single dose of 20% tylosin (15 mg/kg), either intravenously (i.v.) or intramuscularly (i.m.). Following i.v. administration, the volumes of distribution and the elimination half-life times were similar in both species, whereas in goats a greater volume of the central compartment and faster clearance were observed. For the i.m. route, similar pharmacokinetics were observed in both species. The bioavailability (f) of the drug in goats (0.84 +/- 0.11) was not significantly higher than that in sheep (0.73 +/- 0.08). The present study has shown that, despite the significant differences in some of the drug pharmacokinetic parameters between sheep and goats for the i.v. route, identical intravenous and intramuscular dosage regimens of tylosin may be recommended for the two species.

Disposition Kinetics of Tylosin Administered Intravenously and Intramuscularly in Desert Sheep and Nubian Goats - ResearchGate. Available from: http://www.researchgate.net/publica...ramuscularly_in_Desert_Sheep_and_Nubian_Goats [accessed Apr 11, 2015].


----------



## NyGoatMom

Interesting....wikipedia says this...notice how it says that it has a _narrower_margin for gram negative?
Tylosin
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Tylosin
Tylosin structure.png

Tylosin is a bacteriostat feed additive used in veterinary medicine. It has a broad spectrum of activity against Gram-positive organisms and a limited range of Gram-negative organisms.[1] It is found naturally as a fermentation product of Streptomyces fradiae.[2] It is a macrolide antibiotic.

Tylosin is used in veterinary medicine to treat bacterial infections in a wide range of species and has a high margin of safety.[3] It has also been used as a growth promotant in some species, and as a treatment for colitis in companion animals.[2]

Contents [hide] 
1 Mode of action
2 Spectrum of activity
3 Clinical use
4 Available forms
5 Composition
6 Precautions and contraindications
7 Drug interactions
8 References
Mode of action[edit]
Like other macrolides, tylosin has a bacteriostatic effect on susceptible organisms, caused by inhibition of protein synthesis through binding to the 50S subunit of the bacterial ribosome.

Spectrum of activity[edit]
Tylosin has a wide spectrum of activity against Gram-positive bacteria including Staphylococcus, Streptococcus, Corynebacterium, and Erysipelothrix.* It has a much narrower Gram-negative spectrum of activity, but has been shown to be active against Campylobacter coli, and certain spirochaetes.*[4] It has also been shown to be extremely active against Mycoplasma species isolated from both mammalian and avian hosts.[3][5] The following represents MIC susceptibility data for a few medically significant pathogens:

Mycoplasma bovis: 0.06 - 4 μg/ml
Staphylococcus aureus: 0.5 - >128 μg/ml
[6]

Clinical use[edit]
Tylosin has been used to treat a variety of different diseases throughout the world. Differing formulations and licensing conditions mean it may not be a recognized method of treatment for certain conditions in certain countries. In general, tylosin is licensed for the treatment of infections caused by organisms susceptible to the drug, but it has also been used as a treatment of colitis in small animals, *as a growth promotant in food-producing animals, and as a way of reducing epiphora (tear staining) around the eyes of white-faced dogs*.[2] In these cases, the result is positive only when using the tylosin in the form of tartrate, a chelating porphyrin. No marketing authority exists for the use of other tylosin forms as a tear-stain remover, *thus it is not legal to use it for such purposes;* the exception is as a prescription-only medicine of last resort by veterinarians under the cascading rule (UK) or the extra-label use rule (US).

Examples of bacterial infections that could potentially be treated with tylosin include respiratory infections, metritis, and acute mastitis in cattle; mastitis in sheep and goats; enteritis, pneumonia, erysipelas, and infectious arthritis in swine; and soft-tissue infections in small animals.[1][2][4][5] While tylosin may be one appropriate therapeutic choice in theory for the conditions listed above, many other antibiotics may be preferable for treating a specific infection, and tylosin will not be the first choice.

*It is also used as a growth promoter for a variety of terrestrial and aquatic animals grown for human consumption*.[7]

Available forms[edit]
Tylosin is available in injectable, intramammary, and oral formulations with different product ranges available in different countries.[1]

Composition[edit]
Tylosin is a mixture of four major components: tylosins A, B, C, and D. Tylosin A is considered the major component of tylosin (comprises about 90% of tylosin); however, tylosins B, C, and D contribute to the overall potency of tylosin.[8]

Precautions and contraindications[edit]
Administration of tylosin should be avoided in animals with a known hypersensitivity to the product, or to other macrolides.[5]

Oral administration can result in diarrhoea and gastrointestinal disturbance. This is particularly true of horses, such that it can be fatal.[9] Tylosin also has a foul taste that is difficult to disguise.

The injectable formulations of tylosin can cause pain, inflammation, and itchiness around the injection site.

*Since tylosin has a relatively poor spectrum of activity against Gram-negative organisms, it may not be a sensible therapeutic choice in the treatment of infections caused by unknown, potentially unsusceptible organisms.*

Drug interactions[edit]
Tylosin may increase digitalis blood levels and, thus, its toxicity,[5] and may be antagonistic to chloramphenicol or lincosamides.

Colorimetric assays of serum ALT and AST may be falsely elevated by macrolide antibiotics.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. I got some pix.. Lol just pasture pix cuz I'm alone right now


----------



## goathiker

That's true it does target a narrow range but, it's the only over the counter we have that touches any gram negative and it does effect Mycoplasma pneumonia, polyarthritis, and Campylobactor.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Temper


























Kat



















:lol: she's a horrible picture taker...

And Galaxy for the heck of it..


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok, so it has it's uses for sure. Thanks for sharing that Jill....I think next time I'll try once a day


----------



## NyGoatMom

She's a cutie Dee


----------



## NyGoatMom

So it's good to have PenG and Tylan on hand I'd think. Another question this brought up is PenG I saw is supposed to be 1cc per 15 lbs?


----------



## goathiker

Temper looks like a pot bellied pig :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol no she doesn't..  she looks like a goat about to go into labor :lol: her kids are bouncing around like crazy!

Which one is cute Stephanie?


----------



## goathiker

1cc per 15 lbs for very sick kids...1 cc per 20 lbs for normal injury and adults. Pen G is really not good for much more than minor stuff anymore.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok, I usually have PenG on hand and Tylan 200....sometimes BioMycin..

Actually they both are but I was referring to Temper


----------



## ariella42

We have a kid!!!:stars::cheers:
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f220/beths-waiting-room-177325


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks again Jill....I'll stop talking "shop" in the chat thread...lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

ariella42 said:


> We have a kid!!!:stars::cheers:
> http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f220/beths-waiting-room-177325


:stars::stars::stars: Boy or girl?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx! I love her!

Ariella she's adorable! I saw her on ur FB!


----------



## ariella42

Single doe


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Blue eyes huh?


----------



## ariella42

She and mom are sleeping downstairs in our laundry room :lol:


----------



## goathiker

That color is popular this year :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Yep, she got the blue eyes. Too bad she isn't registerable.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NyGoatMom said:


> Thanks again Jill....I'll stop talking "shop" in the chat thread...lol


Wait, we are not allowed to ask Jill questions in the chat thread??

Jill check your inbox :lol:


----------



## ariella42

What would we do if we couldn't ask Jill questions here? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What a cutie!!! 

Dee, what is all that green stuff your goats are eating?  lol


----------



## ariella42

I think DH is in love. He's gone down to check on her about 5 times since he got home.


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahaha...I try not to pick her brain when she's trying to chill...but it doesn't work too well :lol: I'd love to interview her for a few hours :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> What a cutie!!!
> 
> Dee, what is all that green stuff your goats are eating?  lol


Lol I feel bad for them... All the "grass" is gross sticker weeds and foxtails... Most of it anyway..


----------



## goathiker

I saw it Dee I've got my grandson right now. I'll reply tonight.


----------



## goathiker

Maybe this winter when I'm bored I'll copy a bunch of stuff to disc and give to friends :scratch:


----------



## NyGoatMom

oooo me, me me,!!! :lol:
How old is your grandson Jill?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lol I feel bad for them... All the "grass" is gross sticker weeds and foxtails... Most of it anyway..


I would take that over the lake my guys have right now! They all need floaties  I wish it would go down!  I hate having water issues! And it's never been this bad before!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Skyla, this year has been bad...the mucking we did today was the worst I have ever had..you are not alone!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think that is a grand idea Jill!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well off to bed for me...c u guys!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have ducks (that aren't even mine!) swimming in my backyard! Lol! The shed is FILTHY from the girls tracking through the water and mud...  

You guys think that could be why Hallie's sick?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Have a good night *wave* umm off to bed too... *yawn*


----------



## goathiker

He turned 4 in Feb. :lol: He's into everything.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night :wave:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Stephanie!

Skyla at least you have water! We are in a drought and we get fined now if we don't use 25% less water than we were using before...........

Sorry Jill, didn't mean to big ya


----------



## ariella42

I just went down with DH to check on our new arrival. Beth has groomed the little girl so much that she's just wet. She's shivering a bit, so we put some towels on her and tried to dry her off/warm her up. Should we do anything else right now?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kiss her!


----------



## ariella42

I'll do that too!  We're going to put the infrared heater down there on top of the counter to warm up the room a bit.


----------



## goathiker

You can cut head and leg holes in a stretchy tube sock for a sweater.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Just cut the leg holes and put it on her.. Be sure to take a pic so we can see :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Where did Haley go? She asked for pix then disappeared...


----------



## ariella42

Haha! We don't have any stretchy tube socks, but she seemed much better when we put the infrared heater down there. Beth had pushed some hay on her and was next to her, and she seemed to be warmer.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ice cream doesn't cure hunger...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have seen people use the bottom of an old pair of sweats, the elastic at the bottom is where the head goes then you cut leg holes and cut to body length.


----------



## goathiker

I have a can of Beef stew somewhere.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I heated another tamale


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm trying to stall feeding tonight so the horses don't get too mad at me or sleeping in..


----------



## goathiker

I parked my grandson in front of violent old uncut Bugs Bunny cartoons :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:lol: love violent cartoons! Do you like spotted goats? There's a cute Nubian in Portland ... Oh no... I don't want to turn around... I think my cat just barfed.... And again.... I'm leaving this place...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. It's late, I'll go feed now :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I already have a cute spotted goat :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ugh, I'm so stressed, the idiot vet put the wrong month on the health cert, and I just noticed it tonight and the pup has to get in the car at 3am, so in a few hours. And I can't find my tape, the stickers won't stay adhered. I'm so mad and stressed about this whole thing. They told me last minute I needed to "apply the appropriate screening", I asked what kind and where and all the said back was "it's required" ...What the heck! :GAAH: When I bought the travel pack for the live animal stickers and food cups for the door, it was supposed to be complete with all the stickers I needed.... But it only came with 2 stickers, and all the airlines require 3 :wallbang: so I had to order another kit just for the crappy stickers, another $15. 
I don't ever want to ship something again with less than a weeks notice!


----------



## ariella42

Sorry Lacie! That sounds like a huge headache!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How are you going to ship it in a few hours with the wrong month on the health cert?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The fishies in the goats water are dying..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well they already messed up the guys address, then took the pen and went back over it and made an eyesore, so I called them after hours, then just went over the 3 and made it a 4. Such idiots. That's why I don't go to any of them.
His grand, so involved health exam was the lady taking his temp, listened to his heart and that was it. Took less than 2 minutes.
Have to leave in 5 hours, I really wish they could have gotten him in later. I'm praying it's over 45 degrees when he has to fly. They wouldn't give me a cert of acclimation because they've never done it before and didn't feel comfortable about It. So if it isn't 45 by 7:25, I have to go back to sac and pick him back up and I'm out his airfare.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh sheesh.. That would suck...


----------



## goathiker

ANNNNDDDD now why know why Jill don't ship :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, seems like way too much of a hassle..


----------



## nigies4ever

I'm back, lol...Temper's huge! I agree...she's gotta have at least two in there.


----------



## goathiker

I'm sorry Haley, that wasn't right...I have 8 goats leaving on the 19th to pay for Sunny's first surgery, I don't know where it's going to go from there. I'm really hoping it doesn't come down to a choice between Bean and Sunny ):


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sunny needs more than one surgery?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nigies4ever said:


> I'm back, lol...Temper's huge! I agree...she's gotta have at least two in there.


Temper is my monster girl.. She was almost 200 before she hit 3 y.o. Don't they got till they're 4??? Lol!


----------



## goathiker

I hope not, but the first one is going to be about $800 to pay for the tests as well.


----------



## nigies4ever

No worries, Jill...you gotta do what you gotta do


----------



## goathiker

Thanks so much, I feel bad. I do hope you are still at Nationals, I still want to come watch at least.


----------



## nigies4ever

No need to feel bad, stuff happens.  I'm probably going to be at Nationals...not bringing any goats but going to help another breeder.


----------



## goathiker

That sounds like fun.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow.. Surgeries in Oregon are cheap.. My old lady's surgery cost 1200 and that was with my 50% discount not including any tests..


----------



## nigies4ever

Yup...do you live close enough to Redmond to where you can just "pop in", or is it a bit of a drive?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That stupid tuxedo cat is back.... He just fought with Grandpa and George


----------



## nigies4ever

Please tell me Grandpa is another cat :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol yes, Grandpa is a cat


----------



## goathiker

Redmond is only abut 5 hours away :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I didn't know Oregon was that big :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Yep, and have to go over the pass.


----------



## nigies4ever

:lol: We have friends who are about an hour south of Portland, and it's only a couple hours from their place. I've been to Oregon several times and also had no idea it was so big. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You travel a lot Haley?


----------



## nigies4ever

To the feed store? Yes :lol:

Nope, we're just really, really close to the friends up in Oregon..they're like family. The mom was my mom's college best friend, so I've known them since I was born. They used to live in Sac, but then moved north.


----------



## goathiker

It might be closer going up 97 but I don't do Portland. Plus I have a storage unit in LaPine I want to clean out at the same time. :lol:


----------



## goathiker

An hour south? So they live near Salem?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think my cousin lives in Portland.. Is it a bad place?


----------



## nigies4ever

I take that back...they're about half an hour from Portland, near Newberg.


----------



## goathiker

I'm 45 minutes from Newberg :lol: Soooo....One time you come down maybe we could go take the goats in the tillamook forest????


----------



## nigies4ever

Either I'm wrong or Google Maps is wrong :lol: And yes, that sounds like fun!


----------



## goathiker

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I think my cousin lives in Portland.. Is it a bad place?


Portland isn't bad, it's a city and does have some gang problems. I spent 5 months on federal jury duty staying right in the heart of Portland. It's very much a different way but, not really bad persay, just different. I just prefer the easier Salem route south.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ever seen the show Portlandia? Just wondering if it's at all like that :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

Or maybe they're wrong, lol...the mom was in the car giving directions once on an all-day (14 hour) road trip, and after a day full of driving, we ended up two hours south of where we started. :GAAH: :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

This is, as you call it, "Mexifornia"..we know gang problems :lol:


----------



## goathiker

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ever seen the show Portlandia? Just wondering if it's at all like that :lol:


Um NO


----------



## goathiker

I was staying on 5th street when Bush got elected. What happened next was about 50 naked women running up and down the street with the cops chasing them. Not sure how that helped them really. Everyone in the bar was crying, I was just keeping my little republican self in a corner. Portland is very big on nudity, they even have a naked bicycle race every year.


----------



## nigies4ever

:shock: :roll:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol so it is really weird.. Like the show :lol: idk, I only watched a couple episodes I couldn't hang..l


----------



## nigies4ever

Sounds like a mini San Francisco, haha.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, it's weird...BUT not as weird as Seattle :lol: Oh, my...


----------



## goathiker

My mom and I went to San Fran China town once on their New Years. I was really really young but, I remember the dancing dragons and the firecrackers. One of the dragons danced for me and smiled .


----------



## nigies4ever

The only reason I'll go to San Francisco is for Giants games...other than that, I steer clear of it at all costs. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya.. SF is not my thing at all... You couldn't pay me to go there..


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, that would have been about 40 years ago...


----------



## nigies4ever

On the China Town topic...we went one time when I was younger and - wait, it was actually Japan town - there's a Japanese dollar store called Daiso nearby the main plaza. Lots of little boys will go in there and get foam swords. In the plaza, there's a monument called the "Peace Pagoda". All the little boys go in there and fight with each other in the Peace Pagoda. :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Well, it kind of makes sense, you know how to keep the peace right? You know why the USA has never been invaded?


----------



## nigies4ever

I guess you're right...not so ironic now that I think about it. But the men and women that serve our country probably don't get yelled at by their mothers for "hitting that boy in the head", haha.


----------



## russellp

I opened some fresh browse up this morning for my 2 bucks. I haven't seen them this excited since the day I brought the does over!














picture #1 is my Saanen Buck HL
Picture #2 is my Kiko Buck Modo


----------



## russellp

Life is easy now, but never forget that "Winter is Coming"


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well.. Day 147 and she looked closer yesterday :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's good though because I told her she had to wait till her due date because I work the next 2 1/2 days...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Now she's biting her belly and shifting a lot... I will be so mad if she has them today...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's fine Dee, she's just fat and uncomfortable :lol:

So, I got to the cargo area at 4am, and the 2 guys that work that shift are oddly SO nice and funny! I expected them to be all cranky because it was 4am, but no, so nice! 
And everybody loved the pup, they thought he was super cool, they all played with him and went out of their way to figure out how to tape and zip tie a water bottle and bag of food on top for him, there was like 20 zip ties involved and probably 1/4 roll of tape :slapfloor: AND they gave me the live animal stickers that that lady said they didn't give out, I'm so mad at her! I also didn't need to fill out half the crap she said I did, they didn't even ask for an ID or anything. :eyeroll: I'm just going to call that cargo office from now on.
But, I was so happy there wasn't any crap, they didn't say anything about the health cert, or anything. Didn't freak out about no cert of acclimation, they just looked up the weather for sac and dallas and said "eh, should be fine" :lol:
The pup is in dallas right now, he'll be leaving there for rapid city, south dakota in about 10 minutes, and he'll be getting into rapid city at 3:25 their time, 2:25pm here. 
I really hope the guy likes him, I really worry about that.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why wouldn't he like him???

There is a chicken on Tempers back again.... Stupid fat chicken... If I was fat and pregnant I wouldn't want something fat with claws sitting on my back!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The one super nice hilarious guy way maybe early 20's, but my god, his eyebrow was distracting! And not in the sense that he was missing his other eyebrow.... they both connected.... :lol: Why would you not do something about that kind of thing? :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just always worry that they don't like something about them, or expected them to be something they're not, you know?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Her ligs seem soft.....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

If someone is spending that kinda money on a pup and to have it shipped, I would hope they did the research on the breed and know what they are getting...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You would think, but when I got the parrot mouth akc stud, and his hip dysplysia brother as a replacement, I was ticked, not happy with them at all. So sometimes you aren't always happy with what you get :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

OH I just remembered. We stopped at some place called the Waffle Barn for breakfast after leaving sac, the window I was sitting next to had a bullet hole in it, and smudge marks on the glass.... the was no exit hole in the window 5 feet across from it.... :shock:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol you probably shouldn't have sat there... Bad omen..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know! I just looked up the tacking on the puppy, apparently why his flight was an hour late to depart Sac was due to operational reasons... :shock: But he just left Dallas now, and on his way to Rapid City! :woohoo:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

As for the parrot mouth and hip dysphasia studs you got.... That was clearly a bad breeder and I'm sure the pup you just sent off doesn't have those... Who the heck would send a parrot mouth pup to a breeder?? And dysphasia... That's a good way to get a bad name real quick..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, that was just awful.... this is Will, the $1000 stud I gave away, he had the parrot mouth, and I shoved his brother Jack off onto some guy at a flea market :lol:
It's to my knowledge that they quit breeding a short time after all that.... her excuse was "Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry, I had no idea, we never noticed it!".... then you have to think.... HOW in the heck did that get past the vet?! Same for the hips!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He's cute, I would have taken your parrot mouth dog off your hands :lol: since I wouldn't be breeding him. Not the dysplastic not though... That's too expensive to fix..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I better go check on the giraffe :lol: Be back in a bit.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya! I want a pic of him standing!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, he has the foulest breath ever though, because of that gap  He's a sweety though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'll see what I can do :lol: He's a goob :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You still know where he is? (Will)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, a friend of mine has him. I gave him Will after he had his old buddy put down.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, is this still considered a blue? I like how dark he is


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, he's a blue, and ugly one, but a blue :lol: His head, ears and muzzle are very undesirable


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I like his color, do u think he's a mix?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Blues seem to change every year, sometimes they'll be a medium to light blue, and the next year they can be so dark blue they're almost black. Princess, my fossil, the momma and grandma to several of the dogs here, is almost black this year. She's pretty


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lol I like his color, do u think he's a mix?


No, just not good breeding. You get that look with line and inbreeding, and by not paying attention to the bone size and ears.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

His eyes and ears look half GSD to me


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

BF just brought me some Posole  what a great guy!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, just bad breeding. The head gets narrower, the ears get bigger, the eyes get smaller, muzzle are longer and more pointed, bone size decreases, it's not a win any way around :lol:

Bleu Moon Kennels, one of the "top" AKC breeders of merit went to hell in a hand basket after they were arrested for having over 60 dogs, newborn pups living in small kennels with 2+" of feces, adult dogs kept in crates 24/7, neglect, malnourishment, etc. The AKC inspector that had been inspecting them for years was arrested as well.
BUT, what I'm getting at is the quality of their dogs went down the toilet after they expanded with more than 3 breeding females.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So I shouldn't get another breeding female?? :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Hey


Kayla Renee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How Kayla, how's the new boy doin?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> So I shouldn't get another breeding female?? :lol:


Well that depends, are you going to take care of the puppies, or be like them? :lol: 
The had 249 charges of animal abuse and neglect :shocked:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I don't have puppies.. I have goats... Three females! :shock: :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

OH! Female goat :lol: Well, we were on the dog subject, I assumed you meant a breeding female dog :lol:

Have as many goats as you want :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! Goats everywhere!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I still might sell Galaxy though.. Unless I she freshens with an amazing udder!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He made it to Rapid City! :leap: :wahoo: :dance: Now, I have to tell the guy he got there early...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> OH! Female goat :lol: Well, we were on the dog subject, I assumed you meant a breeding female dog :lol:
> 
> Have as many goats as you want :ROFL:


Lol! You know I don't breed dogs... You have seen all my ugly mutts


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw.. Now the poor pup is gonna be waiting  lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well he just landed less than 6 minutes ago, so he still has to get taken off the plane, and a half hour until the sorting is complete, which puts us at 3:45 for him, and the guy will be there at 4pm So he has 15 minutes to sit. Not bad.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is it too late to shave tempers udder? :lol: I'm a little behind..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I gotta go clean water buckets and muck poo....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, never to late to shave them :lol:

He got the puppy in one piece! Yay!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well that was not fun at all.... I just found out my 12 yo GSD who I have had for 3 yrs is deathly afraid of horses.... I just took the dogs and my horse down to the creek for a dip and on the walk home I had to let my horse go and chase my shepherd up hill because she was so terrified and I trust the horse to go home better than the stupid dog... I haven't run that fast in years.. I fell...  :lol: I'm sure if any of my neighbors saw that they are cracking up....

Then.... I had to pull grass out of my other dogs bum.... She was squatting and circling so I got a glove and she had about a foot long of twisted grass stuck there.... Now my head hurts and I still have cramps.. That didn't help... End rant.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wake me up in an hour.. I need to sleep this head ache off then I need to finish mucking...


----------



## sassykat6181

So sick of painting! My back is killing me


----------



## ariella42

Beth isn't eating as much as I'd like her to  She isn't acting lethargic at all - closer to hyperparanoid. She ate about a pound of grain while I milked her out (as much as I could at least - she's flat-out refusing to let it all go). Then she ran over to the baby and started grooming her again. It's like she's afraid if she eats the baby will disappear. Granted, last year her kids were only on her for about a day before they were pulled. I gave her some Probios, and I hope she gets over it soon.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

If her temp is normal, I'd say she's fine, just a nervous mamma.


----------



## ariella42

Her temp's normal, and she's pooping and peeing fine. I'm hoping it's just nervous mamma


----------



## NyGoatMom

Just saying hi and bye. I am so tired. Been in the girls pen all day mucking, and making trenches to get water to drain. I have never seen it this bad. I found a spot where the water is bubbling out of the ground it is so saturated here. Wish i could share some with California....I have "boot sucking" mud in 1/4 of the pen -UGH.
Hoping by tomorrow the water will stop coming up...but it's supposed to rain. :mecry: Made a make shift bridge for the girls to walk over the yucky part :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Put the food on the baby :ROFL: then maybe she will be happy


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why can't the water just be evenly spread around the country??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh Stephanie, I dee your pain! But, my entire doe pen was flooded... We cleaned out the shed, then moved all our hay into their, and moved most of the fence up and made a new pen and the hay shelter is the new doe barn... Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Dee.... I need to borrow your pasteurizer! This is horrible!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Blew up the car, towing it home.... this week..... :hair:


----------



## ariella42

That sucks, Lacie!  Do you know what happened to the car yet?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Skyla that is exactly why I bought it! I couldn't deal with that again! But I do still need to find a small pot to heat the colostrum in..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I'm thinking it blew a seal, or something of the likes. Don't think the motor blew, but it was fine until I went through the intersection to hit the freeway. It didn't have a lot of power when I went to accelerate, followed by loosing pressure in the engine, followed by the oil light coming on then dieing. 
That's exactly what my camaro did when it blew the motor, but this time minus the burnt oil smell....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thank god I didn't try to go to sac this morning, in the car!


----------



## ariella42

Ouch, that sucks! I really hate cars sometimes.


----------



## goathiker

What kind of car Lacey?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

2001 Mitsubishi Eclipse. Best case scenario it's the flex plate or a seal, but it's to dark to look at it right now, need to take some stuff off to check it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

When it felt like it was loosing power, any, no matter how slight, attempts to accelerate resulted in the rpm to go through the roof.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Apparently I just started a heated argument on FB about schutzund training... My bad...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, I used to have that car.. It took a crap on me too..

Jill didn't u used to do schutzund?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Aaaaaaannnndddd Coup's in labor, the sand man hates me :lol: been awake since 7am Saturday :lol:
Oh and Dee, Im buying the puppy


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay puppy! Oh man.. I hope temper doesn't go into labor tonight.. I don't feel like checking on her again...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So, I'm gonna take a 30 second power nap... :lol: I'll let you know when I wake up this time tomorrow what she had :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

We're all doomed


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why?


----------



## goathiker

Hillary Clinton is running for President.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahahaha!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What about this schutzund training?


----------



## goathiker

It was something I played with long ago. I wouldn't do it to a dog now. Good way to end up on the news after the cops shoot your dog.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So they really use whips? I just got my but handed to me when I commented on a video.. :lol: some people just have all the time in the world to argue..


----------



## goathiker

I never used whips, just positive reinforcement and cause and reward.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hmm.. These people seem to believe that positive reinforcement is not the way to train a working dog :shrug: just keep hitting the dog so he doesn't recognize pain anymore.


----------



## goathiker

Um no...WRONG...If your dog doesn't work for love what's the point????


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol they said the dogs will wasn't enough and they needed to be desensitized to prepare for real situations.. Seriously, they let me have it.. I think there were three or four of them supporting the whip therapy. Also trying to say the dog was never whipped and he was actually enjoying the exercise .. I'll tag you in the post... I mean ya, the dog was wagging his tail but I thought he just really wanted to rip that guys face off?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol but that means you have to check your FB!


----------



## goathiker

If I haavve too. :sigh:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Idk, they really pose some valid points.... But there is ALWAYS more than one way to do something..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I saw the whip hit the dog several times but most of those people are saying he never hits the dog


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

HappyCaliGoats said:


> How Kayla, how's the new boy doin?


He's Terrible!! Doesn't he just look so
abused? Lol.
View attachment 93198

And the other 3 (the one laying down in the middle is the one I'm selling) 
View attachment 93199


Kayla Renee


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Skyla that is exactly why I bought it! I couldn't deal with that again! But I do still need to find a small pot to heat the colostrum in..


I'm so not doing this next year! Lol! Someone wants a kid raised this way and is paying extra.... Ugh..



goathiker said:


> We're all doomed





goathiker said:


> Hillary Clinton is running for President.


:ROFL: :lol: 
But I agree.... My mom told me that yesterday... And how Obama said she would make a great president! :/


----------



## ariella42

I'm a Democrat and I like Hilary in a lot of ways, but I really hope someone a bit less polarizing gets the nomination.


----------



## ariella42

I so tired today, and I only have one doe to milk right now (and she isn't giving half of it up since her kid is still on her). I'm not looking forward to when we move her back outside either since right now her "milk stand" is my elliptical machine in the basement :ROFL: We just don't have any covered place to put the actual milk stand yet.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So when kids are born, I can train them right to the lamb bar right? They don't have to be on a bottle first?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Today is gross and cold... At least I'm pretty sure temper isn't dumb enough to have her kids in this wether so I can go to work in peace :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> So when kids are born, I can train them right to the lamb bar right? They don't have to be on a bottle first?


I had mine on a bottle for like 3 days or so... Then I put the bucket in and most of them I didn't even have to train to it! They just saw the nipples and went to town! But, I also started them on bottles with the Lambar nipples... Didn't use the pitchard nipples at all, not even for the NDs

But, you can try to get them right on the bucket and see if it works


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I was going to give them a bottle for the colostrum then hope they can be on the lamb bar.. Is that wishful thinking? Because unless they only need to be fed on my days off, I don't have time to do that before work everyday :lol:


----------



## ariella42

I need to make a lambar soon. Ziggy showed me his - he makes them with small, cheap coolers as the bucket with the nipples towards the top. I think I'm going to copy him on that one.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh ya, I didn't think of that.. How soon can you acclimate them to cold milk? I wish kids were born with directions..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I had a dream last night that I had a very skittish white doe and she had trips.. Wonder where that dream came from..


----------



## NyGoatMom

I had a dream that my does were actually getting along and sharing the shelter...then I woke up :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well Coup had a buck last night. I just pulled him out , wiped his face and went to bed :lol: I glanced at him a minute ago, through the window. He was standing, so that's good :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I hope your dream comes true! Not mine though.. Because the doe in my dream was some sort of frail saanen cross...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh and Dee, yeah, you can give them the colostrum bottle and immediately train them to the lambar. Me has done it before :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What about the temp of the milk? When do I train them to cold? How slowly?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Depends on your weather. By 1.5-2 weeks you can have them on cold from the fridge if it's 70+, if it's not quite that warm, transition a little slower. You start with hot milk, and gradually feed it colder and colder


----------



## NyGoatMom

Why is it kids are so finicky?....Bottle babies remain a mystery to me :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

So Lacie...how does the buyer like your pup?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, he called me when they picked him up and they loved him! He was exactly what they were looking for and very happy with him, and he said he'll be referring me to everyone that's looking for one. 
I guess their last dog they had shipped to them as a puppy was very timid and nervous at first, but mine just wanted out of that crate that he's been in for 8+ hours :lol: He was very happy to finally get some human interaction! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Awesome  That's great!


----------



## sassykat6181

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Today is gross and cold... At least I'm pretty sure temper isn't dumb enough to have her kids in this wether so I can go to work in peace :lol:


I had one deliver triplets last year at midnight in 6 degree weather. Your day can't be that bad 

Just heard she had quads at her new farm this year


----------



## sassykat6181

Day 148. So excited!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Depends on your weather. By 1.5-2 weeks you can have them on cold from the fridge if it's 70+, if it's not quite that warm, transition a little slower. You start with hot milk, and gradually feed it colder and colder


Ok, so that brings me to my next question... How do I do hot milk in a lamb bar? Won't it go bad and make them sick before I get home from work to change it?

Glad your pups new home loves him!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Kat, it's just wishful thinking on my part that temper will have her kids on wed when I get off work and the weather will be perfect


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

View attachment 93210


The girls new digs  all nice and dry


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And what they had....
:lol:
View attachment 93212


----------



## ThreeHavens

I swear Bee is going to wait and kid in the rainy weather tomorrow.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's how it always works Danielle! :lol: hopefully she goes before then though!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Jill, I for get how to figure out %'s... So if I mix = parts of two 16% grains it will stay 16% right? 
But, also, if I mix = parts of a 16% and an 18% what would it be?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That looks awesome Skyla! I want one!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

This is the outside Dee  
I really like it and wish we thought of it sooner lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pictures might help....
View attachment 93223


----------



## sassykat6181

Add your percentages and then divide by total parts. Ex 16+18=34. 34÷2(parts) =17%


----------



## sassykat6181

Wish I could lounge in the Sun all day


----------



## sassykat6181




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Kat!

And OMGosh!! Way too cute!!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Bug Finally kidded last night - twin bucklings (of course, I really wanted a doeling out of her) pix on dream acres kidding thread


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Congrats! Sorry they were bucks though


----------



## sassykat6181

These lamanchas have the best personalities


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Told ya!  lol!


----------



## sassykat6181

I'm still getting over the lack of ears. Can't wait to see my mini lamanchas


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow thanx for that formula Kat! I never knew it was so easy!


----------



## Trickyroo

sassykat6181 said:


> These lamanchas have the best personalities


Yes , they do  Once your hooked on LaManchas , your hooked for life ;-)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just got Coups papers back today, she's now a 6*M and an advanced registry doe, so all her bucks will be *B's


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow Skyla...you should train your goats to pull canoes :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

NyGoatMom said:


> Wow Skyla...you should train your goats to pull canoes :lol:


:ROFL: Just put life vests on them :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: that would be funny!!

LOL Laura! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol....

I just watched a bantam cornish hen peck a dark brahma and then the dark brahma got ticked and chased the bantie...man she was movin' fast :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lovin' the weather today!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Isn't it beautiful?!  gonna rain tomorrow for us  but, the girls are out of the water, so I don't care! Lol!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yes it is! Supposed to rain here tomorrow too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:sigh: so sad....


----------



## NyGoatMom

maybe it wont be much....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I hope so!


----------



## nigies4ever

How long is it usually after a doe loses her ligs and her bag is full? Athena's mom is getting really close :wahoo:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Not too long!


----------



## sassykat6181

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Wow thanx for that formula Kat! I never knew it was so easy!


It is very simple. Just add the total of all your protein and divide by the total number of parts.


----------



## ariella42

My girls are all overdue for vitamins and copper. I suspect we have a real problem with zinc right now (flaky skin, dull coat, weird hoof growth). Would it hurt to give them Mineral Max Paste and follow up with a few days of zinc pills?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Not sure about that but I am using Zinpro 40 with good results.


----------



## ariella42

That's a bit pricey for us right now unless someone locally carries it (unlikely). I'll definitely keep that in mind for down the road though.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I got mine from www.jollygerman.com it was like 12 something for a lb I think?...each goat gets like 1/4 tsp daily.


----------



## ariella42

Thanks for the link! I was only finding giant bags of that cost a fortune on shipping alone.


----------



## sassykat6181

Fat girls in the kidding pen tonight. Day 148 so just in case


----------



## NyGoatMom

Np ariella....Lacie gave the link to me. I have been using it for a few weeks and see a lot of difference in my bucks coat...he had tiny flakes of skin all over and was really itchy, he is improving daily!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

I really did post baby pix this time - I will get better ones tomorrow 
still have 1 to go


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ligs are gone! Udder almost full, slight discharge from vulva, no action yet


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Whoo!! Yay Temper!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wahoo! Go Temper!! artygroup:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Fingers crossed, :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm trying to heat treat that frozen colostrum right now......... It's still frozen! :hair:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need towels!! And bags and iodine... Omg! What else do I need! I'm freaking out!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A nose sucker and more towels lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg! What temp is colostrum supposed to be? 135 ? For one hr


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nose sucker?? I dot have one of those!! Ahh!


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: opcorn:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg! I found one! :stars: but I forgot to bring towels home......... I hope I have more than one...


----------



## NyGoatMom

opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh nice! I found the emergency clean up pack! :lol:
View attachment 93271


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm gonna go check on her again while the colostrum is melting.. Brb


----------



## NyGoatMom

:thumb:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She is doing great! No progress! I still have time! She's very agitated lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

What's she doing?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Woah, what? I go do some surgery and someone is kidding? sheesh!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok surgery? Is it the dehorning you are taking pics of for me?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Did you milk her out for the colostrum? Yes 135-138 for one hour, any hotter and it turns to pudding :lol: 

And seriously, you don't need all that :lol: I wiped Coups bucks nose off with a wad of straw, did two passed and called it good :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's still very interested in cookies! She's not ready yet but ligs are gone! Udder is getting very large but not full yet for sure, her tears are still small.. Do they usually fill from the top down?

She is just standing around.. Looking around.. When I brought cookies she livened up and followed me to the water, ate a few cookies then drank some water.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, though I'm mad at myself, I only got one pic of the incision and I was halfway through, I made it roughly twice as deep as the pic. 
Hold on, my phone is syncing them to the laptop...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Watch for those teats to fill...Look what Clarabelle was doing during labor :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> She's still very interested in cookies! She's not ready yet but ligs are gone! Udder is getting very large but not full yet for sure, her tears are still small.. Do they usually fill from the top down?
> 
> She is just standing around.. Looking around.. When I brought cookies she livened up and followed me to the water, ate a few cookies then drank some water.


What do you mean, from the top down? The base of the teats to the tip? If so then yes.

When she doesn't want food anymore, she'll be a lot closer.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I haven't milked her out, just have colostrum from my friend.. This stuff is thick... But still 90% frozen... What if she is faking me out?? Now she's eating hay!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yep, though I'm mad at myself, I only got one pic of the incision and I was halfway through, I made it roughly twice as deep as the pic.
> Hold on, my phone is syncing them to the laptop...


Awesome...I so appreciate it!


----------



## NyGoatMom

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I haven't milked her out, just have colostrum from my friend.. This stuff is thick... But still 90% frozen... What if she is faking me out?? Now she's eating hay!


Umm...see my pic? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's filling from her eschunction I know I spelled that wrong... Her tears do not look filled yet at all.. Compared to how they looked last year and this morning, they still look the same as this morning..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What pic?? Omg.. I'm starving.... Gimme some popcorn!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm not ready yet! I need colostrum! Y'all better stay with me through this! I'm having a freak out moment!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Dee look at post 36095


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Were they full in that pic? I see a bubble! Lol!

She is secluding herself from the herd


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hahaha...she was eating and pushing :ROFL: I couldn't believe it so I took a pic for proof! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I didn't the she was going to go today... She's not shaved!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I don't bother shaving mine.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The colostrum is melted and it's at 90 degrees. I'm scared to heat it too fast..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

When does colostrum stop coming out of her? As in when can I put her milk in the pasteurizer?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So do you have enough for Kats kids? When is she due?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> When does colostrum stop coming out of her? As in when can I put her milk in the pasteurizer?


Couple days and it will be out enough to put in the pasteurizer.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So do you have enough for Kats kids? When is she due?


No, I will save some from temper for Kats kids b I will heat treat it before I freeze it so I'm not scrambling, she's not due for another month


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, when the feet come out I'm gonna take a pic and send it so you can tell me what it is before the rest comes out! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, I will try my best then :lol: But seeing them in person is much easier, if you're taking a picture, include some of the leg with the feet :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's digging! She's very mad at the ground right now! She picked a bad spot.. Lots of pee there that I didn't finish mucking yesterday..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They will always find the grossest spot :lol: You have another couple hours if she's just now digging :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm at 115 degrees..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Whats Tempers adga #?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol idk that off hand! Her reg name is Wingwood farm blue temperance.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ugh! She moved o of my sight! Now I can't see her while I'm heat treating!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, I was impatient, I already got her number, I was looking up her doe line performance.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Temp is steady at 137... Cutting it close!..


----------



## goathiker

Got your thermos heated up?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No... I was scared to use my thermos cuz it has tea stains... I have been sitting here stirring it and it's not going well....


----------



## nigies4ever

Sounds like Temper will probably beat Tira


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

When you say heated thermos, do you mean heated with sink water temperature or Kirin temp?


----------



## goathiker

If it's not heating enough stir a bit less.


----------



## goathiker

You pour boiling water in it and put the lid on for a few minutes.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It heated too much... Then it didn't heat enough and if I don't stir it the top layer gets dry.....


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, colostrum is a pain.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So what about the thermos?? How hot of water should I heat it up with?


----------



## goathiker

Boiling water out of your tea kettle.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think there is a storm coming in...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The more I stir it the more gets stuck to the sides of the pan.... There's not gonna be any left by the time the hour is up...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have been stirring this for 30 min and I know it has been about 135 the whole time..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Do you want me to see if I can send you like a quart of frozen colostrum for next time? Then you don't have to deal with heat treating...
I wonder if I can 2nd day mail it frozen with an ice pack like 3 days before she's due and you can keep it in the fridge, because it will most likely be pretty much thawed..

Or what I have left of the powdered stuff I have?


----------



## goathiker

Scrape that stuff off and whisk it back in. Okay, my phone is charged and waiting for your panicked call. 

132 degrees for 1 hour is what they say is needed to kill the CAE virus, but you can safely heat the colostrum to 138 degrees with out making pudding, and then you are sure to have destroyed the virus.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So all the junk on the sides that is really hard will liquefy again??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

MY phones at 42%, so like 2-3 hours of talk time :lol: If you do actually call me, please don't keep me on the phone for 3 hours :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It has definitely been over 132. 20 more minutes and it will have been over 132 for an hour


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, think of it like powdered milk :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> MY phones at 42%, so like 2-3 hours of talk time :lol: If you do actually call me, please don't keep me on the phone for 3 hours :lol:


Lol!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'll let you know if I need to take you up on that colostrum Lacie, but I need to heat treat for the next couple days any way so the kids can eat.. So might as well just save some for Kats kids


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So, I'm gonna say twin does for Temper! Pretty ones too.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I'll let you know if I need to take you up on that colostrum Lacie, but I need to heat treat for the next couple days any way so the kids can eat.. So might as well just save some for Kats kids


You can also dump the first milk for kat, or use tempers milk, you can just throw that in the pasteurizer by the time kat kids. 
You can also add some cow milk to the early milk, just to thin it and throw it in the pasteurizer. Just mix well when it's done.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Just let me know though, I have about 2 gallons that I saved, some is in cubes, some is in bottles, and some in bags.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Mixing the hard stuff In isn't working too good.. It's too dry and sticky.. Not mixing..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Get a butter knife and scrape it down or something to scrape it with.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I scraped it with a spoon.. I just can't get it to blend in...miss just sticky and chunky and when I mash it with the spoon it just gets stuck to the bottom.. It's really hard and sticky...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. It's been an hour... So if I messed up, will it turn to pudding right away or after it cools?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sounds like when I'm making fudge and the marshmallow gets all stuck to the sides and the sugar tries to burn :lol: What a pain! Been there done that. thermos are much easier.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, it'd be thick/pudding while it's still hot.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, it's thick, but not pudding..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. I need to re group.... That was NOT an 8 oz jar... It was a 4 oz jar so now I have just over 3 oz of colostrum..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh, milk Temper and get that going asap. Try it with the thermo this time.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

If I milk her now and she's not really going into labor tonight, what will come out?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Will it look like colostrum? Will I be able to tell if it isn't?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What day is she on? 150? It's still colostrum in there, not the highest quality, as they make the best the day they kid, but it's still good.
How's she acting?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's only on 148... She keeps walking away from the herd, her ligs have sank so far I can see her spine sticking up like 2 inches... Her udder is huge!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Tests are still not full... I hope it looks better when they are full because it looked a lot nicer last year even though it was not as big...

Crap my first message didn't send... She's still wandering away from the herd but will still gobble a cookie if I go out there..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh ya, the first message did send lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She sounds close. Sometimes the teats don't really fill much. Babette and Coup didn't have very full teats, and Coup wasn't all the way bagged up either.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Her teats look smaller than nd teats lol! I'm gonna go milk her.. I hope something good comes out!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's gonna be mad and Kat is gonna scream the whole time she's gone..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. We have too and lots of crying... What do I do with this colostrum I just got from her.. I can't watch it and her..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's ready...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Can you heat it up quickly to 135, and heat water to 140 for the thermo? Pour the hot water in the thermo and let it sit in there for a while, pour it out and put the colostrum in when it hits 135.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. I'll try to do that b4 she pops these kids out.. Thanx! I think I just burned 2000 calories..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She devoured all her grain... Her colostrum isn't as thick as the stuff I got from my friend and I got a lot more than 4 oz so it's heating nicely.. But she was not letting down... I didn't get a whole lot


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need to move her before she kids,, she's in a bad spot.... How well do you think that's gonna go?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I only move mine the day they're going to kid, she'll live, the others might scream, but she needs to come away from the herd.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just need to move her away from the window.. The girls are leaving her alone but my room mate has to get up at 4:30..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She keeps licking me..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Am I supposed to give her BOSE after she kids?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Only if she needs it. She sounds closer.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I didn't check what time I put the colostrum in the thermos..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She just lifted her tail?? I thought they couldn't do that when their ligs were gone?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I can't find my gloves.. Hope this goes smooth ray:


----------



## goathiker

Only if it's time. Babies need an oral dose plus vitamin B orally 1/2 cc of each.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg! There is a light out here on this barn! I didn't know that! Yay light!


----------



## goathiker

They can still move their tails usually.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't think there have been any contractions but she keeps talking...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh yeah, they can still lift the tail and everything.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Literally just staring at her now.. And Galaxy won't leave me alone... I can't go to the 10x10 pen cuz the tarp blew off and it's way too windy


----------



## goathiker

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Omg! There is a light out here on this barn! I didn't know that! Yay light!


:lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She does not want to kid where I want her to...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The goo stopped.. But the licking continues lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's mad.. She does not want to have the kids over here.. She keeps trying to walk back toward the window..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

If there isn't some action soon, I'm going to bed and she can handle this on her own! :lol: I'm still starving!


----------



## goathiker

Wimp :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! I was so not prepared for this.. I thought for sure she would go past her due date like everyone else..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So lonely and cold.. And HUNGRY!! You don't wanna see Dee when she's hungry and PMSing...


----------



## glndg

Good luck Dee. Hope all goes smoothly.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Vicki! Hey hey!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How have you been? So far I'm getting lots of licks and no contractions and still no more goo..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You sure she isn't having any contractions? Her topline doesn't look all wonky? No slight arching?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why is she licking me? My boer did not do this...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You sure she isn't having any contractions? Her topline doesn't look all wonky? No slight arching?


Her topline is slightly arched, she's finally pawing in the new spot and her respiration rate is fast.. Calling again


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Then she's definitely in labor. And the arched topline is small contractions. Licking is her maternal instincts kicking in, and pain.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Can she fake loose ligs?
View attachment 93298


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Maybe if I leave her alone for 10 min something will happen..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ligs can come and go, but it sounds like she's in labor now.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. So the colostrum in the thermos cooled to 125...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Is you thermometer right? Did you put the hot water in and let it sit for a while before putting the colostrum in it?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And the goo? It was just the whiteish stuff... And not much..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I only let it sit as long as it took me to heat the colostrum up... I hope my thermometer is right.. Otherwise there is no point in me even trying to heat treat this stuff..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The white is the cervical plug.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I left, she went back to her spot, laid down and started contractions.... I can't have her crying right there... I moved her again..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I made her a nice cozy bed of hay and she wants to lay in dirt and pee!...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

RR is over 70 breaths per min


----------



## goathiker

4 ounces of colostrum mixed half and half with cows milk will keep 2 kids going for an hour or so while you reheat the colostrum.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's pushing!


----------



## goathiker

To check your thermometer, put in ice water and make sure it reads 32. If not turn the hex right under the face/top of the stem to make it read right. Might take a small wrench to turn it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's not digital? Is her vulva still supposed to be small?


----------



## goathiker

I'm right here, as soon as you see feet past the ankles, check with one finger to find the nose, feel for teeth. Then leave her be until the head delivers.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Standing again... She tried twice..


----------



## goathiker

You can't adjust a digital, only the old ones.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, I'll check it out later lol I sure hope a kid can fit out of that little vulva.... And I still have no gloves... But I have penicillin!...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Still wants cookies! :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

I don't bother with gloves or Pen G unless a doe grosses me out. The uterus cleans it's self quite well.


----------



## nigies4ever

So excited to see what temper has :wahoo:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh and her teats are filling :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol do specific does gross you out?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

R u gonna stay up with us too Haley? Coyotes are coming..


----------



## nigies4ever

Wouldn't miss it Yep, Athena's mom is close too, so I'm waiting for a call to come down there...I plan on living vicariously through other people's goats until Athena kids :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok so she just dug a hole to China, layed down and pushed a few more times then got up


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I see a bubble! Hang on!


----------



## goathiker

She's progressing, getting there.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little black buckling, frosted ears and nose. He's a doll!
View attachment 93299

View attachment 93300


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Anything yet?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh, Temper! You made a liar out of me! Is there another kid?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, Jill can take my shift, I'm headed out to feed some baby goats, lambar training today, they got it down to the T when I put them on it, they just don't quite understand that I don't have to be there for there to be milk :lol:

Congrats Dee, he looks so sweet!


----------



## goathiker

Great, nice looking boy.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. She won't stop licking towels.. It is breaking her concentration for the next kid..


----------



## goathiker

It's okay, let her rest a bit then take the towels away. Are you really going to bottle raise the Taco?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm considering letting her have him... This colostrum thing is proving to be a challenge that I'd rather not deal with right now...


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I wish I'd have thought when Barbara Gene kidded. She had plenty extra.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Still no second kid.. She passed more goo


----------



## glndg

Very cute little guy, Dee!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx  it's sprinkling....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Did you bump her belly to feel for the other kid?


----------



## glndg

Really?! It's just windy here.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No, but no placenta yet and she keeps pawing..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Stupid sprinkles.. I'm not in a barn! I'm cold!


----------



## goathiker

Take the towels away and milk her out a bit to stimulate her.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I went in.. Huge tri color moon spotted doeling was stuck


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Very shortly after followed by a grunt and a tiny tri color doeling hit the ground like a brick!


----------



## goathiker

Good job, I was just going to send to sweep the uterus.


----------



## goathiker

Upside down quick on the little drain her out.


----------



## glndg

Wow, are the doelings both okay? Triplets!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This amount of blood is normal right?
View attachment 93301

She really likes the big girl. Both girls have moon spots


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

All ok. Except they won't eat. I have been out here the whole time. So I haven't re treated the colostrum and they won't eat the stuff from my friend.. I can't take them away because then Kat starts screaming, then Temper starts screaming..., it's 1:30... I'm pretty sure I was on here last time screaming goats wouldn't let my room mate sleep? I can't go through that again... Looks like I'm praying for good results from WADDL! I spoke to a dr there today, he was really nice


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Temper just attacked a cat :lol:


----------



## glndg

Congratulations, Dee! 'Night.


----------



## goathiker

Yes, that's normal.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Vicki! How long should it take for the placenta? She's really uncomfortable


----------



## goathiker

Is she done? Is there a heavy cord hanging?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

There is now... It was a bubble. I thought it was a kid so I checked. It wasn't. Then she dug around and it burst.. It's hanging there now. She's licking me


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So.. Trying to teach kids to eat from a bottle?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The colostrum from my friend is now pudding..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She is still digging to China and licking like crazy...


----------



## goathiker

Okay, you're switching too many gears at once, is she going to raise them or you? It's way way different between the two. Where are the kids now? Are they up?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The kids are up.. The little one just barely got up... She won't let them nurse and they down right refuse to take a bottle...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I got a new bottle with new colostrum and a new nipple.... They won't latch on.. The buck kinda swallowed the lick I put on his tongue... But he was also looking for her udder then she started pawing and hitting them all..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She won't stop licking them.. They were dry.. But she made the, wet again... The little one is a whiner..


----------



## goathiker

Keep them warm. BoSe-Vit B given? Temper is still in labor?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She hasn't passed the placenta.. I forgot the vit b! And Bose to the kids? How much? She's still licking... She's a lot different than my boer was...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The big doeling is trying to get milk


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Bose injected for kids?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Should I make her stop licking them?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Coyotes are back


----------



## goathiker

Oral Oral for newborns. 1/2 cc for big kids 1/4 for tinies...for bose and vit B.


----------



## goathiker

SLOW don't choke them. Do tiny first...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need a barn.. This sucks... Cold, coyotes, Temper being stupid!


----------



## goathiker

Can you put the kids in the house far a few minutes while she calms?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No.. I have two sleeping room mates that have to get up for work soon.... I don't think taking them away will calm her?


----------



## Emzi00

Well, congrats and good luck Dee!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx Emma. She's laying down now.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And she got up to lick them again.. I thought she was eating a plant cuz she was hungry.. Then I realized she burst her bubble on it and she was trying to clean it off..


----------



## goathiker

You might have to hold her and let the kids nurse to get her calmed...She doesn't know what to do.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Neither do they... Ugh.. So much for nature! Lol my boers got it down quick... She's freaking out bc of the cat...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg this is impossible... And I thought cooking the milk would take too long.... I already messed up two batches.. I don't have the equipment for this... The kids are crying and too weak to latch on... I'm gonna be a zombie at work tomorrow


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He buckling ate some with me forcing temper to stand still and holding the teat up to his mouth..


----------



## goathiker

Are they still outside??? Kids temps??? Where's their warm stall to nest in???


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They haven't gone over to covered area. The tiny one is in my lap. Temper is confused, I'm frustrated and in tears... I failed...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

View attachment 93309

Their warm stall didn't work out cuz Kat and Temper are being stupid


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She is frantically licking them just like Ariella said last night... As if they are going to disappear..


----------



## goathiker

Take the babies Temper will follow. She might dig a nest so watch. She needs to move to lose the placenta. They ALL need to nurse and you're calling in tomorrow. She will need help if she's going to dam raise and the little one will need help as well.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I got them to the covered area.. But they won't get warm if she doesn't stop making them wet.... Little one is still in my shirt


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I tried putting colostrum on their tongues.. They don't want it.. Is she going to keep acting like this till the placenta is gone? It's too cold to make the babies walk around..


----------



## goathiker

Oh, those are still frogs. You need to get them warm.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no.. That was when they first came out.... I tried to take them from her then Kat started screaming like an idiot to wake the whole neighborhood... I was so not prepared for this.. They can all stand now


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Can goats see in the dark? There is no light in their covered area..the buck isn't trying to nurse anymore. He's just standing next to her.. He doesn't want to cuddle with me like he girls..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Idk how to heat babies and make them eat at the same time... Why won't this goat feed her kids... It's been too long...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The little one is getting cold... I need to get food down her... I tried again to take them into the shed but all the goats freaked out again... Galaxy is going crazy and just threw herself into another coughing fit... I can't find my flashlight now so I can't see what I'm doing under this shelter.....,,


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Placenta just came out. Not sure if it's hole. The big girl has peed a couple times but not nursing on her own... I got tiny drops in her mouth at a time..,


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She wants to be licked but then she is just getting wet again.... Temper won't let them near her udder unless she is tied


----------



## goathiker

It sometimes takes a day, hole her down and let the kids nurse...All of them until their bellys are full..As long as they are warm enough...


----------



## sassykat6181

She's just confused and sore. milk her out to relieve pressure then hold her and let the kids nurse


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They don't want to nurse anymore...I'm getting drops in their mouths but they haven't gotten much.. Esp the little one.. She won't swallow and temper won't stop licking!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Looks like he rest of the placenta came out... The buck just drank a little more.. Now he wants to cuddle... I know he hasn't had enough..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Still won't stop licking them... What is this... It's insanity... She's literally acting nuts...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just want to curl up and fall asleep with them but I need to try to get mor food in them... They are tired..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I literally need to Sheild all the kids under my coat to get her to stop licking.... Then I can't feed them when I'm holding all three...


----------



## goathiker

Well, it's 4:30 I'm guessing you can get the babies warm now?? And then tie up the doe and let them nurse??? Why is she even still loose to lick????


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The babies are in my shirt. Tempers head is resting on me.. I dot have anything to tie her to in here and it's too cold to try to move them all again... The big doe is stubborn... I think the little one is too cold to eat... It's not going well


----------



## goathiker

Take the babies inside, get them warm.


----------



## sassykat6181

Bring them in the house to warm up


----------



## sassykat6181

Apologize to your roommates later, get those babies warm!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I can't ... This is just not an option. I almost lost my house over Galaxy last year...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I feel like a little furnace is on my belly... They are all huddled up warm and temper is keeping my head warm..


----------



## goathiker

Then build a fire at least.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They are warm.
View attachment 93313
my belly heated them up like a mama kangaroo then I gave them my sweater so I could milk temper without them getting cold again. The little one chugged 2 oz and the other two about an oz each but that's ok since they already ate.... It's not much but they are looking ok now.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So since you said to tie her up I'm guessing this licking thing is not natural... I hope she cuts it out soon...

Coyotes are back again... The pit bulls are out this time


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So I'm probably gonna get written up for not getting my shift covered today.. But I'm gonna see if the kids will eat one more time before I snuggle up next to them and take a nap... I'm pretty sure I got bit by a few spiders while we were snuggling..


----------



## ksalvagno

You can't bring some babies in just for a couple of hours? You really need to take their temp and get more colostrum into them.

They do lick their babies. She may be doing more than normal. The big thing is that you need to get colostrum into them. As soon as something hits their stomach it starts to close for absorbing immunity. So you need to get plenty of colostrum in them. Plus colostrum really helps with energy. Once they start getting weak, it is hard to bring them back.

They need more colostrum now.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Like I said Karen, I almost lost my home because of it last year. Family feud.. They don't care about the goats.. They care about their sleep... Only one of my room mates.. BF wouldn't care but I'm sure he wouldn't be happy if everyone was screaming either.

Trust me, they are warm now.. I just need to work on getting more colostrum into them..


----------



## ksalvagno

Do what you have to do. Tie up mom. Tube them. Get them to drink more. It is not fun when they get too weak. Been there and don't want to see it again. It truly is hard to bring them back once they start going downhill.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx Karen  I really do appreciate constructive criticism. I was able to get more warm colostrum in all of them, they had a great appetite for the bottle (after a little manipulating) still not as much as I would like, but they got about 17-18 oz between the three of them.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Temperance is tired... The sun is about coming up now.. I'm gonna curl up with these cuties then when Temper steps on my head I'll know it's time to get up and feed the babies again..


----------



## ariella42

Wow, Dee, sounds like you had a rough night! Congrats on the babies - they're adorable :lovey: I hope Temper gets the hang of it soon. I ended up making a little makeshift blanket out of a couple of washclothes for my little girl (no stretchy tubesocks in the house). It helped keep her warm and curbed Beth's desire to lick her into oblivion.


----------



## ariella42

My cow (Beth who recently kidded) has decided that she doesn't want to eat anything but cracked corn. That stuff she'll inhale, but she only nibbles at the rest. I couldn't find the thermometer this morning, so I'll probably go home during lunch to get a temp and check on her again.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Congrats Dee...sorry you had it so rough! How are the little ones today? Are you homeless yet?


----------



## sassykat6181

Glad to hear they are warm and got some colostrum. Can't wait to see pics when they're dry and spunky


----------



## sassykat6181

Say cheese!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They still are a little slow about nursing... Temper is still licking them... But I had to come inside for a potty break so I could t leave her tied up... I haven't pulled an all nighter in almost 20 years... My head is aching and spinning.. Needless to say I do not want to do it again any time soon....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Galaxy is flipping out because I separated Temper and the kids... I had to wait till almost 6 to do that so he house was vacant... I didn't wake anyone and I didn't get kicked out of my house.... This is only he beginning.... Anyone want Kat? I don't think I can do it again.....


----------



## ariella42

Aww, Dee :hug: It'll be okay. Hopefully everyone will calm down soon, and maybe Kat will decide to give birth in the middle of the day during a day off for you


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ugh... That's what I was hoping temper would do... I have been hunched over 3 kids for 7 hours... I'm so stiff and painful... I have snapped at my dog, I want to shoot Galaxy and I'm still very frustrated with Temper and her dingy kids..... I need a nap... And maybe FOOD...... Is it too late for dinner?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: you sound like me when I had my first kid :slapfloor: :ROFL:

Are you still trying to use the puppy bottle?


----------



## ariella42

It's never too late (or too early) for food. Get something to eat and take a nap. You'll probably feel much better once you do.


----------



## nigies4ever

Congrats Dee and Temper!

So I've been up all night...Athena's mom Tira had TRIPLET BUCKLINGS! Two were breech thankfully all 3 are doing well, but mama is sore and her owners aren't too pleased, lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: you sound like me when I had my first kid :slapfloor: :ROFL:
> 
> Are you still trying to use the puppy bottle?


Lol at what my co worker said! Especially when I told her I'm covered in blood, sh** and tears.....

No, after the puppy bottle didn't work I got a water bottle fixed on one of my lamb bar nipples...

I'm making hot tea hoping if I take a few min to go out there they will have it all figured out.... I gave them all a few sucks before I came in... Why did I do is to myself again?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Numerous about all the bucks for your friend Haley... I would trade her since I'm totally QUITTING GOATS after this but unfortunately she doesn't like ears :lol:

I keep catching myself telling temper, "they are clean, now they need to eat... Stop licking them!" Idk why I keep repeating myself.. It's like I don't realize it until it's already out of my mouth, then I realize I'm talking to a goat... She used me as a pillow while I was keeping the kids warm.. We were all tangled up... I can barely move now..


----------



## nigies4ever

They're gorgeous little guys...very long and wide...plus I've never seen such a great set of legs!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So the itty bitty one did it all by herself! Just for a sec, but if she can do it, there is hope! And temper is stepping on them less so that's good


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

View attachment 93322


----------



## nigies4ever

So which one of y'all didn't send the doe fairy our way? :hammer:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Depends what time she had her kids... I might have been hogging her....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They're not that small, they look like good sized kids.


----------



## Trickyroo

Congrats Dee , your doing everything you can , take it easy on
yourself :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug: Your way overwhelmed  

Concentrate on getting them all warmed up , then either tube them or syringe small amounts into them. Either way , they will get the cholostrum. 

Temper is overwhelmed herself and she has hormones inside going crazy as well. I know how scary it is when your all alone , believe me. Prioritize and carry on


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So, think you want the powdered colostrum I have, or some frozen for next time?


----------



## Trickyroo

Im thinking she might be better off with the powder…..unless you have extra Dee can practice with  

Kudos to Dee for trying , i know i would've messed that up big time


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The big girl that got stuck and he bitty girl that shot out.
View attachment 93323

Thanx for the support Laura, it's just really making me rethink some decisions... If I can't handle one kidding, I have no business doing this... I liked my goats better when they weren't pregnant... But then I get no milk.. :sigh:


----------



## NyGoatMom

It's not always this hard..you are both first timers...cut yourselves some slack :hug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Colostrum bites... I think my kid sweaters are too big... Definitely too big for the little one... Let's see..


----------



## NyGoatMom

I dam raise....and I still need to test. Hoping to do that next month.


----------



## sassykat6181

They're gorgeous Dee!!!
Sally just had a cute single buckling. I already had a reservation for him


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Trickyroo said:


> Im thinking she might be better off with the powder&#8230;..unless you have extra Dee can practice with
> 
> Kudos to Dee for trying , i know i would've messed that up big time


Well she wouldn't have to heat treat any of the raw, frozen colostrum that I have, so that's why it'd be easier for her in that sense. 
But yeah, I have the mix up stuff that won't be good for much longer, it's not gonna get used here.


----------



## ksalvagno

They are adorable Dee. When you see kids go downhill and die, it stays with you. Glad you got more colostrum into them. If she is an FF, they can take some time to understand what they are supposed to do. If you can get B Complex into them, that would be good.

My DH went out early one morning to check on the goats and one was close to being dead from freezing. We got her warmed up and I got BoSe and fortified B Complex into her. I swear that made a big difference in how quickly she was able to suck down a bottle of colostrum.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NyGoatMom said:


> It's not always this hard..you are both first timers...cut yourselves some slack :hug:


She's a second freshener... I think that's why she's being so weird.. Her first kids were pulled...

My boss is POed... He said I'm setting a bad example and I should have just brought all my goats to work with me...


----------



## ariella42

Haha, does he really want that? I imagine he'd change his mind after an hour of the mess and the noise.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Karen, I did give them all Bose and vit b, thanx to Jill being there for me all night 

Ariella, I just don't think he understands that I can't lift a 200# animal into my car, I haven't slept all night, and if my goats were at work I wouldn't be working! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

HappyCaliGoats said:


> She's a second freshener... I think that's why she's being so weird.. Her first kids were pulled...
> 
> My boss is POed... He said I'm setting a bad example and I should have just brought all my goats to work with me...


Ummmm what do you do for work? I hope you're not a waitress :lol:

With kids being pulled the first time, she is a first timer to me.Clarabelle is a yearling and didn't clean them off at all. Not one lick. I had to hold her for 2 days every few hours for her to feed them. She caught on now and feeds them but doesn't protect them at all.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The large doeling is actually the weakest of them all..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I hope I don't have to do that.. I need to go to work tomorrow... I suppose I could bring them but temper would flip her lid... She is very protective of them.. Just doesn't know how to feed them... I have been putting them up to her very often and I have to help them to the teat... Like all the way, sometimes shove it in their mouths.... I'm a vet tech lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Look at the difference in the size of these girls!
View attachment 93332


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I, still debating if I should bottle raise..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need a kid caddy.. I can't carry all the kids to the stand and temper needs to be milked out.. They aren't drinking enough..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sun bathing! I think that sweat shirt officially belongs to them...
View attachment 93338


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The big doeling is more spotty, neither of them have as many spots as their dad lol
View attachment 93339

I should have started my own thread.. Lol! Thanx for keeping me going everyone! They are all napping so I think I'm gonna go eat and let them get a bit hungry so they are more anxious to eat next time I try. Temper is really tired but still eating and drinking. I should bring her some grain before I go eat.. I can't believe it's already 10... I haven't even fed toe dogs..


----------



## ariella42

Dee, all your cute pics are making me jealous  I can't wait to get my little Nubian girls! (And yes, I'm getting two from Foxwood now :stars:)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! After last night I'm scared to get another goat,.. Or breed another goat.... What if something went really wrong? There is nobody here that could or would help me from 10 pm to 7 am..


----------



## ariella42

Dee, relax. There's always the possibility of something going really wrong with anything, but Temper did fine and her kids are fine. I know that was super stressful for you, but it was your first time and things will get easier. Also, you have some great people to get advice from on speed dial


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It was hard.. But I couldn't do it again... Most people say they wouldn't trade it for the world or they'd do it again in a heart beat... I couldn't...


----------



## sassykat6181

Scary moments help you appreciate the easy ones more.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want my boer doe back! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It was my fault for not being prepared... I mean it's not my fault the big doe got stuck.. But if I had the proper colostrum I would have started force feeding sooner.... I was too hesitant to let them dam raise so instead I let them wait which was a big no no and I knew better... I'm completely in prepared for this years kiddings.. Good thing there is only one more


----------



## ariella42

I understand about not being prepared. I mean we still have a goat and a goatling living in our (now very smelly and dirty) laundry room just because we have no other place to put them :lol:. But you learned something and you'll be a little more prepared next time, and the time after, and the time after that  I think goats are a continual learning experience, but hopefully I'll keep getting better.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But I didn't keep calm....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I was already having a bad day then Temper turned out to be a psychotic mother with a giant doe that had three legs trying to come out at the same time...


----------



## ariella42

Haha, that can really kill your day :lol: Get some rest, make sure you eat well today, and don't worry so much about what you should have done differently. You'll do fine with Kat.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's not that I can't handle a goat kidding... It's just, where I live... I can't have any noise on weekdays between 10pm and 6:30 am... If my room mate complains to the land lady she takes his side because he has to wake up really early..


----------



## ariella42

I get it. That's difficult to get through to goats. Is your roommate really that much of a jack***? I mean, it's a kidding, it's not like it happens everyday. I suppose you can't find a new roommate on the fly, can you?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He's my cousin, and I'll just say he's very temperamental... I tried kicking him out last year when he complained about the goats but land lady (grandma) took his side and said I can find a new place to live... It would be very easy to find a new room mate here...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Even though I'm renting the house from her and I'm supposed to be in charge of who rents from me... Apparently I don't have a choice when family is involved..


----------



## ariella42

Family always makes things like that more difficult. That sucks though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What a crappy room mate! I don't whine and throw a fit if I have to be up for 3 days straight, and not eat anything for days, gaah, what a crappy person. And DH gets up to go to work between 2-4am every day, and he doesn't say a thing if I bring a bucket of screaming piglets in the bedroom, so your room mate can put a sock in it, and hit the road! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, cousin.... that makes all the difference.... that's who stabbed me in the ribs with a fork, I hate cousins, I have fork scars :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And Dee, I highly recommend inducing Kat to kid in the AM for you. All I ever use is 2cc of lute, but you have the dex, right? Feel free to pair them.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't have lute... She only gave me dex... And Kat is due on a Monday... Who planned that?? Ugh..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Gotta go feed kids and milk the does, I'm late to it this morning. My sister felt the need to bring me 3 cases of feta cheese, and a case of yogurt, a chocolate milk, so I had to clean the fridge out for all this stupid cheese and yogurt. 
NOBODY needs 3 CASES of feta. Period. Why does she do this to me!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So I guess I should go see if those things are hungry yet... So you think temper will keep them warm tonight? I can't sleep out there again.. It hurts..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I don't have lute... She only gave me dex... And Kat is due on a Monday... Who planned that?? Ugh..


Monday as in the 20th? Do you want that colostrum?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need a case of feta :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> So I guess I should go see if those things are hungry yet... So you think temper will keep them warm tonight? I can't sleep out there again.. It hurts..


Yeah, even if they suck at feeding them and such, they will usually lay down with them and snuggle to keep them warm.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg.. I need to sleep but I need to feed kids... Why are my kids so dumb?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wait about 4-6 hours after their last feeding. Make them get good and hungry, use the lambar nipple and heat the milk up to where it's nice and hot, but not to where it'll burn you. If it's not hot/warm enough, they won't want to eat much, newborns like it pretty toasty.
Some like to lay in your lap, others like to stand while they eat, just try a few different things.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I still haven't cleaned up the kidding mess...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They are nursing Lacie... They just aren't eating very much at a time so I don't want to wait too long... I was thinking about milking temper into the lamb no and trying to see if they like it


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Every little noise irritates the heck out of me... I'm not built like you Lacie..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I should have taken a power nap but I was worried I wouldn't wake up.. I'm gonna go milk her and see how they like the lamb bar. Any suggestions for keeping the milk warm while its in there? How long does warm milk stay good for?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh no, some days even the littlest noise, or them doing the simplest thing sets me off, I'm no saint. In fact just this morning, Coups buck ate off the lambar no problem, this afternoon it was like he forgot how to suck, and was just flopping his tongue out the side. I got mad at him and pushed him out of the way to put another kid on it.... except I guess I pushed him too hard, he fell over :-?
Everyone says I have 5 second patience, if something right doesn't happen in 5 seconds, I'm ticked off and often blow up on things :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And I have no magic tricks for it staying warm in the lambar, just put a jar to each tube and put hot milk in it. Small quantities that they'll eat in a few hours rather than dumping a gallon in there for the whole day.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I wish I had read that first :lol: and she's only letting out half of her udder?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Is the other side congested? Hard feeling?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No not that kind of half.. Like the bottom half... Ya, the top half is a bit firm... These kids hate to eat... They are so skinny and weak.... They need wheaties... I can't get them to take a bottle or a lamb bar...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What is wrong with them? Kids love to eat...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Massage her udder a lot and keep trying to milk that out. Sounds like it's a bit congested, any banamine?
Do you have a syringe and tube for the kids? Sometimes they just need a kick in butt to start them. They will usually eat a couple hours after getting tubed.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Also, give them some b complex, 1cc each orally.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They got b complex when they were born, I don't have banamine or a tube... This just reminds me how much I hate bottle feeding... I love these kids but I think they are dumb... One keeps sitting in the sun and panting, if I put her in the shade she's fine.. I hope she didn't aspirate...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg... I really can't do this... These kids are going to die... They won't eat....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I massaged her a lot, only let down half a squirt..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Stand them up and look at and feel their bellies. Are they super sunk in? Streamlined but a little sunk in, firm-ish sides? 
How is their energy? Give them each a glob of honey. Do they suck on your finger if you stick it in their mouth? 

Go to a vet office and get a kid tube, #10 or #12 will work just fine, and a 60cc catheter tip syringe.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is he sunk in?
View attachment 93358

Bellies are not firm, they are squishy. They are now standing in the sun panting.. Except the runt who found shade.. They do not have energy. They stand or lay or fight and scream when I put a bottle near their face..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I've never tube fed a kid before.. Only a cat.. What if I get it in the trachea.....,,


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This one is the worst.. And they still walk like they are just born... What's up with that? Lol
View attachment 93359


----------



## margaret

That little one is really sunken in


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's the big one... She has had the least to eat and the little one has had the most to eat..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The boy looks ok, the girl is definitely the worst. Don't worry about getting the tube "down the wrong pipe", it will only go so far if you hit the lung, it won't go in all the way, and it's highly unlikely if you are using a big enough tube. The esophagus is much larger than the trachea, so you really only risk complications if you are using a tube that's too small. 

Heat up the bottle again, stand over the baby and slip the lambar nipple straight in the mouth, all the way in, and squeeze it a bit to get the milk flowing, usually they will start swallowing and a light bulb will go off in there head and they will try to suck.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'll try again.. But they don't.. Their light bulb tells them to scream and spit...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Try the honey, then put the bottle in their mouth. Cup your hand under their jaw and just hold their mouth on the bottle. Make sure the milk is nice and hot but not too hot, check it on your wrist.


----------



## Trickyroo

Dee you can do this ! YOU CAN DO THIS !

Check this video out about tube feeding , I'm sure you can do it honey


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I changed the nipple, covered their eyes and they each took about an oz then stopped, the buck took a little less
I just weighed them too, buck 8.5# doe1 9.5# doe2 7# lol the dinky one that shot out!


----------



## goathiker

Have they pooped yet?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes, they like to poop


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Their very first poop was all over me after our first nap together. They are so generous!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Should I give more b complex even though they already had it?


----------



## goathiker

Another 1/2 cc won't hurt them.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. Next question.. Temper has been laying down all day, didn't finish her grain. Normal after giving birth? And the little doeling keeps wandering off under a little plant, secluding herself from the others.. 
What's up with the wind??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Of course now that I say that she stands up..


----------



## Trickyroo

Give Temper some warm water and molasses or honey in it.
She needs a boost the poor thing  
Im sure Jill or Lacie will have a better idea of what to give her , but that sure won't hurt any 

Breathe Dee :sadhappy:


----------



## ThreeHavens

New momma worries, lol! Bee's triplets are great, of course being triplets they are a bit small but really thriving and doing well. It's going to be 42 degrees tonight, should I put little coats on them? I don't want them going sub temp.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think I just need to close my eyes for one minute...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I gave her warm water and molasses cookies when she kidded... She nibbled wheat hay and alfalfa all morning when she wasn't sleeping on me then ate most of her grain but not all. I just gave her more alfalfa, she sniffed it but didn't want to eat... My eyes are going blurry... Just one minute I swear..


----------



## goathiker

They'll be fine for a couple hours Dee.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Dee, I'm so sorry to hear of all the trouble you're going through right now! Remember, if you don't take care of yourself, you can't take care of them. Set and alarm and let yourself sleep. You need it.


----------



## goathiker

WAKE UP Dee, sun will be going down soon. Get the kids set up warm for tonight.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Dee I am so sorry you are having a rough go  I was hoping it would have all resolved itself by the time I was able to come back on.
Definitely need to get those kids warm for tonight...I don't know if this helps but when Clarabelle wouldn't feed her kids at first, i immediately milked out a few ounces at a time and used a syringe to get it into their mouths. After the first 3-4 times I was able to get them to nurse off of mom if I held her but it does take a lot of patience to teach them how to get the teat.
Half Pint, my 4.5 lb doeling, I had to milk out a teat some because she was not able to grasp it....then teach her how to latch on.
Just keep trying they will get it...but try the syringe if you feel they have not had enough....is your 12 hour window closed?


----------



## nigies4ever

Jill...I'm gonna text you with some kidding questions


----------



## goathiker

Okay


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

12 hr window? They got plenty of colostrum I think... I'm so tired I can't even heat a bottle right now... I'm gonna go see if they will nurse.. I hope the doll house is warm enough without me tonight cuz I'm not sleeping in there again..


----------



## NyGoatMom

I have heard the first twelve hours is the critical window for colostrum....then up to 24?
Anyway, I don't blame you for not wanting to sleep in there :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They split 18 oz of colostrum in the first few hours. I just got them all to nurse a little, the big one is the slow one. Now to teach them to go into the shelter at night..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They are pooping quite a bit... I think I might have just been freaking out... Not that I tend to do that or anything..,


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What causes their legs to bow?
View attachment 93381

I thought it was just the way she's standing but it's not, she walks like that..
In the pic it's the leg farthest to the left


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I blocked any vents on their house and I put their sweaters on. Should be ok as long as Temper doesn't get them wet..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why are these kids so different from my boers? Those boys were crazy! Always wanting to nurse.. These kids don't even come or cry when their mom calls them..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This is exactly how we were last night except I was under that big neck and the kids were under that black sweat shirt huddled against me
View attachment 93383


----------



## ksalvagno

If the kids aren't active, that isn't good. How much milk total have each gotten today?

For instance, my kids born were around 8 lbs. By the end of the day, they had about 30 ounces of colostrum each. They were born early morning.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I really couldn't say because when they nurse off her they just go until they stop or until she moves then they won't try again even when I hold her


----------



## ksalvagno

Do they go on their own to nurse or do you have to get them up to nurse every time?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have to help them. The little one got it on her own a couple times, the buck did once. But the big one just doesn't get it..


----------



## Trickyroo

Dee did you give them selenium ?


----------



## goathiker

Yes, she did. The big doe was stuck and needed pulled. She probably had a bit of oxygen deprivation.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Great... So she's brain dead? I might as well try to fatten them up now so I can sell them for meat...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I didn't give the second dose of b complex but I'll do that now when I bring them a bottle... I can't stay up tonight.. I'm too tired.. This is their last bottle for the night.. If they don't feed off temper then idk what they will do till morning. This whole thing has been a night mere.. I've basically given up.. I wish the doe fairy would come take her defective goats back!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I was so tired today I felt hungover... And I haven't had a drink in over a week so I know it was just tired..


----------



## Trickyroo

Dee , they are going to be a lot of work , thats no lie , but you can do this ! No , she's not brain dead ! Your going to have to pull up those britches and get down to work with them. 
( Yes ,Im trying to get on your nerves to get you going ) 
You have the best of the best helping you to pull them through.
No excuses


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, maybe these guys will lighten the mood! Two-Faced and siblings


----------



## Trickyroo

I'll take #3 please 

I wish Dee was closer to me…..id be happy to help out with her babies


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Can do  I ship 'em :lol:

I know, if she wasn't as far I'd come over and tube those things and beat some sense into them! :lol: LIVE you babies, darn it!


----------



## goathiker

I was trying to figure out how to get the slow girl down here :lol: There's just no way.


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> Okay


Yes, I was thinking the same thing. Dee, you just need some help. You'll make it though. Just get through this rough start. You did a great job helping deliver them.


----------



## Trickyroo

Yes she did . And Dee , you will get past this with them. 
But it's going to rough. Sleep is over rated. 
Mybw you can take them to work with you ?
Once you get used to getting up to feed them and all , your body will adjust to its new schedule. . Been there done that and if I can do it you can too


----------



## LadySecret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, maybe these guys will lighten the mood! Two-Faced and siblings


Love the first one's facial markings! Love his ears too!


----------



## nigies4ever

Look at this lil stud!


----------



## nigies4ever

That's a natural position, too...he's not even set up!


----------



## goathiker

Did you see Tie-Dyed Kitty?


----------



## goathiker

I need to take a new picture of her :scratch:


----------



## nigies4ever

Wow...that's color if I've ever seen it, lol. Remind me again whose kid that is?


----------



## nigies4ever

Okay...so the manchie has a quarter sized lump slightly behind her ribcage. What do y'all think this could be? She hasn't had any shots in the past couple months, and tested negative for CL two weeks ago. Is it possible that it's some sort of bite? I'm gonna try and get a better look at it on the stand tomorrow...


----------



## goathiker

That's Barbara Gene's kid. She looks all white and black there but the long stripes down her face and some of her leg markings are light tan. She's first generation experimental LaMancha, using my tried and true elderly does to create a new bloodline.


----------



## goathiker

In her skin or under it?


----------



## nigies4ever

In her skin, I believe


----------



## goathiker

More than likely just a splinter from rubbing her winter hair off.


----------



## nigies4ever

Is there anything to do about it?


----------



## goathiker

Just watch it for now. You could put on an iodine based spray to help reduce it.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hey Dee....you CAN do this  I know it's tough...believe me, I have had 5 human kids and the last were twins...I got no sleep for a year :lol: Just relax, take a step back, breathe and figure out a schedule to feed them on.
And remember, they aren't "brain dead"....they are newborns!
I wish I could help you :hug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. I don't think I should take them to work with me.. I fed them last night at 9. Then I passed out.. The deepest sleep I have ever had.. U till my alarm went off and I'm still tired with a head ache...

Anyway... When I woke up they were energetic, trying to nurse and they all look full?? I actually watched the big one nurse for a good amount of time, she's the one that couldn t get the Hang of it yesterday. The tiny one looked full but I didn't see her nurse so I attempted to give her a bottle, she was very reluctant and screaming... Yesterday she loved her bottle.. But she looks the fullest, so I'm assuming she's eating. Temper is trying to be a good mom. I think I I should leave them to bond.

If she kept them alive from 9pm to 6:30 am then she must be doing something right! And they are way more energetic than when I was trying to take care of them..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sounds like they got the hang of it Dee!  If they look full, and they didn't before you went to be, that is a good sign. They all must be nursing a good amount.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ouch, I just yawned and I swear my jaw tried to dislocate!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm so happy right now! I went to check on them before I left and Twmper is letting them all stand by her udder!  (this is a huge step for her btw) :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Yay for Temper and the babies!


----------



## Trickyroo

Someone upstairs is looking out for them Dee 
Thats wonderful ! Glad you got some rest too.
Keep close watch on them though …
If the one keeps crying , something isn't right , just saying...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nobody was crying this morning, except when I tried to force a bottle on he little one.. I have been praying for them a lot!


----------



## ariella42

Well I listed the little thing that lives in my laundry room (Beth's kid) on CL. I said she'll be ready as a bottle baby in a few weeks, so I hope she doesn't make a liar out of me :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! I want to keep my runt! Hahaha!


----------



## sassykat6181

2 bucks today
That makes 3 out of 3 So far.......,I need pink thoughts for my next 10 kiddings


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw! Look at those faces!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Way too cute!!  

Don't worry Kat, I got a total of two does out of 8 kids... Hoping for more pink by the time my next set arrives!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My kid totals were 6 does, 5 living, and 4 bucks. One little doe left to kid, most likely has a buck kid.


----------



## sassykat6181

Well she had triplet bucks while I was out for 2 hrs. Tiny runt didn't make it, she didn't even clean him off


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Can obsidian have iron tablets or is red cell better?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kids are thriving! The tiny one likes to eat dirt a lot and Temper is getting over her fear of having them at her udder instead of under her nose


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Awesome! And the iron tablet should be fine...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Should I give Temper special grain, like mare and foal? Or just keep giving what I'm giving?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

These suckers pee a lot! They are so cute! And they love me! I want to keep them! Hahaha!


----------



## sassykat6181




----------



## HappyCaliGoats

View attachment 93419

View attachment 93420


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I already have my fall breeding plans made up :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh ya, and temper has clumpy poo.. Normal after birth? Should I just give her b complex?

And her udder is still congested.. Last night she only gave me 3 cups and her udder was still big and firm.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Whatever she's been on is probably fine.. What ugly little babies :lol: 

Sorry about all the bucks Kat, the small one was most likely a still born though, half the time, runts are.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Have you wormed her yet, Dee? Increased the grain any? B-complex and probios never hurts.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I thought my runt was still born.. I don't even think Temper noticed she had a third kid.. It popped out as she was cleaning the others.. No contractions or pushing at all lol. The big head doe stretched the canal..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I ran a fecal on her before she kidded and only found a few cocci, so no, I haven't wormed her, I'm giving her he same amount of grain but she's not eating it all


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Run one now. Kidding causes a parasitic bloom.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg! They are play fighting!  they are too darn cute!


Oh and Kats cough came back......


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I can't run one till I get back to work.. I'm not scheduled to work again till Monday because I took the rest of the week off when I thought temper was going to kid today... She ruined my plans!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Her poo is getting worse... Fast!...
View attachment 93421


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Give her some baking soda and probios, b-complex too if you want. Probably her digestion is out of wack from stress.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Okie.. On it!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

B complex is 1 cc per 20 # so I have to give her 9 cc??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And how do I know if she needs Bose?


----------



## Trickyroo

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Give her some baking soda and probios, b-complex too if you want. Probably her digestion is out of wack from stress.


Lacie , wouldn't you suggest to worm her anyways , regardless of running a fecal at this point ? The stress she went through could cause a bloom and send her into a downward spiral at this point&#8230;just asking your opinion


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But the big question would be, what would I work her with if idk what she has... And what is safe to go through the milk for the kids..


----------



## Trickyroo

Dee , your doing fabulous with them :hi5: Im so happy for you they are doing 
well now  Its hard to part with them after you invested everything your worth emotionally and physically into them , lol….
Good luck with that


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Temper is yelling at me


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx Laura  I'm getting very attached to all of them already...


----------



## Trickyroo

HappyCaliGoats said:


> And how do I know if she needs Bose?


You gave them selenium didn't you ?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, some peoples does are very resistant and don't get a worm problem after they kid. Like Kristi's does, all she uses is Safegaurd, and that's a prebreeding worming, that's it. 
But I haven't run a fecal in like 20 years, I just worm them with something broad spectrum, like quest or zimectrin gold.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I gave the kids Bose but not temper


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And yeah, sure that sounds about right for the b-complex :lol: I use 6cc no matter the size :lol: If it's a 50lb kid, give it 6cc, 100lb kid/doe give it 6cc, 200lb buck give it 6cc. Unless it's polio, then I care :lol:
I use b-complex like aspirin, take two of these and call me in the morning type deal :lol:

If she's had BoSe in the past three months you don't need to give it again.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm out of quest, but I think the feed store next door has zimectrin gold. They close in 10 min lol! Is it just ivomec? I have that..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The babies have their milk poo now, and the one that couldn't nurse yesterday is the strongest nurser today


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, ivomec works too, whatever floats your boat, lol. Do you usually get worms that ivomec will treat? If not, then I wouldn't give it, it'll just create a resistance.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Actually, I think that's what I just used on my horse, it has praziquantel in it too huh?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What? Quest plus has the prazi


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Idk, the only thing I have ever really found on goat fecals is cocci and whatever those last pix were at I poseted of the things under the microscope.. Stomach worms or something? Then Obi had that pin worm once


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> What? Quest plus has the prazi


No, zimectrin gold?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Don't know, never looked that closely :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, gotta go burn goat heads, didn't realize Biagia's kids had horns already.... :lol: And Coups buck was born with some giant buds too, so I'll be doing Biagia's kids, Fancy & Coups bucks, and Babette's doelings.... Bleh....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh crud.. I stayed out here too long getting her the soda and stuff.. Feed store closes in three min... So I have safe guard, ivomec, or wait till tomorrow.. Those are my options


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Should I be milking Temper now that the kids are nursing? Her udder is still contested... But they don't drink that much


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Whip or pin? What to I treat her with!!
View attachment 93430


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't know, I can't see it that well. 

Burnt the babies! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's a tiny white thing.. It died within seconds it just moved its tail a little first


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I would still milk her at least once a day if she feels like she could.. At least until they are eating it all


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Any ideas on the worm Skyla? Lacie is blind..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's a freaky looking thing dee... *shudders*

I see it, but I don't know what it is...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh great... Where's Jill??...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What do talk think of Rice Bran for putting weight on does? Hallie is a hard keeper and I don't know what to feed her


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

This is what it looks like to me Dee :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> What do talk think of Rice Bran for putting weight on does? Hallie is a hard keeper and I don't know what to feed her


Rice Bran is pretty good. They used to make a mineral that had rice bran, my goats were soooo fat :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok, I'll try that!  hopefully it works cause that stuff is pricey! 

And Lol! You need glasses Lacie!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! I wish I could fix that Lacie..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What do you think is better the pellets or the 'mash' stuff?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Can you see this Lacie?
View attachment 93436


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't think think there is a difference between pellets and meal? Just depends on what your goats will eat? I never tried it for weight gain.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Eeewww!!! Dee!! I didn't want to see a close up!! 

That's what I figured... I'm guessing the pellets would work better... 
What did you use it for?


----------



## sassykat6181

The boer bucklings weigh 7.5 pounds each. One is still very wobbly, can't seem to get his back legs straight, especially his right. I gave them both 1/2cc of vit b and bose right after birth. Mom had bose 4 weeks ago. Should I give him a little more????


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I never used it, I was going to use it to put weight on Kat but I never did cuz I got so much other stuff for her :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Round worm


----------



## NyGoatMom

That is disgusting. My guess is...it's a worm :lol:

Hey Lacie, if I were to supplement my Half Pint doeling...how often and how much would you give? She was born on the 6th and has been on mom but her twin brothers are much bigger than her and always get the teat first...today she was crying and following her mom around but getting nowhere with getting milk.Mom figured she already fed them I guess (the boys seem to always get there first and when Daisy walks away, Half Pint gets the "kick off")
I milked about 6 ounces out of mom tonight and she took the bottle like a champ  and drank it all.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So Lacie, should I give her ivomec now then zimectrin gold in ten days!

I thought round worms were much larger?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NyGoatMom said:


> That is disgusting. My guess is...it's a worm :lol:
> 
> Hey Lacie, if I were to supplement my Half Pint doeling...how often and how much would you give? She was born on the 6th and has been on mom but her twin brothers are much bigger than her and always get the teat first...today she was crying and following her mom around but getting nowhere with getting milk.Mom figured she already fed them I guess (the boys seem to always get there first and when Daisy walks away, Half Pint gets the "kick off")
> I milked about 6 ounces out of mom tonight and she took the bottle like a champ  and drank it all.


Oh Stephanie, you should know my answer already  :lol: As much as she can possibly swill 3-4 times a day :lol: 
Though I did recommend you pull a buck kid from the get go. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> So Lacie, should I give her ivomec now then zimectrin gold in ten days!
> 
> I thought round worms were much larger?


Well you know I'm blind, don't hold me to what I said :lol: Could be a baby round worm, I don't know, I've never seen live worms in mine :lol:
If it's really little it might be a pinworm, it would be best to wait for someone that can find their glasses... aka Jill :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Also I'm looking at this through my cracked, semi shattered phone screen :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It is little, like the Length of my cuticle in my index finger..


----------



## NyGoatMom

I know! But I hate bottle babies!! :lol: I figured I can squeak by with 3 bottles a day for her and if i had pulled one right away I'd have had to do way more often...

So in the morning I'll just let her swill till her hearts content :lol: And yes, I should have listened to you and Jill from the get go :underchair:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Maybe I should make a post..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> It is little, like the Length of my cuticle in my index finger..


Pinworm then.... if only I could find my glasses.... why don't I ever leave them in the same spot?! :lol:


----------



## ariella42

By the way, how long should it take for my little one's horn buds to come in? I need to make an appointment to get her disbudded, but I don't want to go to the appointment with her still not having them.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Does have good size buds by 10 days, buck are good to burn before 5 days.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So pinworm is killed by?


----------



## ariella42

Thanks, Lacie. I'll call the vet tomorrow.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Zimectrin Gold will do it, 1cc per 50lbs


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, not a problem, Ariella  I just burnt 5 more today :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So I should wait to treat her till tomorrow? I don't have zimectrin gold..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And by 10 days, you don't want to wait any longer than that for doe kids. I burn them by about 5-7 days. Though I did wait until these last two were 10-11 days, any longer and it would have been a bad idea :lol: I just like doing them all in one swoop. My daughter actually did the two youngest bucks.... looked better than my job, but I was dealing with the old kids with about 3/4" horns, so I had to burn the crap outa them! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just looked it up, it's ivomec and prazi


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> So I should wait to treat her till tomorrow? I don't have zimectrin gold..


Yes, it's fine, they won't kill her. Pinworm is one of those that doesn't really do all that much harm. And her body is already fighting them, as she's passing them.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But her poo is so soft now? And it got that way pretty quickly... I'm worried it will just get more watery..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Clarice had diarrhea the day she kidded, went back to pellets the next day. I'm sure she'll be fine...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did u give her anything? Kao, pro bio? B?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You can always text the wizard in that field of knowledge :lol: 

I'm only good for feeding, and surgical procedures/drawing blood/fabulous hoof trims :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Some of mine get kinda icky for a day, then go back to normal, I think it's just a lot of stress on them..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Did u give her anything? Kao, pro bio? B?


Nope, nothing. Only thing I gave her that day was cmpk gel because I was erring on the side of caution with the hypocalcemia going around.

But like I said earlier, it's most likely from stress, and I have someone to attest to that, thank you Skyla :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

;lol: Lacie! Your areas of expertise need to expand


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I text her, but her service is worse than mine :lol: what about the kids catching this little worm from her? I cleaned it all up, but I'm not gonna be there every time she poops..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Calm down, Dee! *le backhand slap* :slapfloor: Sorry, but I had too :lol: THEY WILL BE FINE! Just start their worming and cocci treatments at 18-21 days of age for at least 6 months.

And Temper will be fine, calm down.... I cannot stress that enough. Your stressed vibe is stressing her out and now it's escalating into loose poop! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NyGoatMom said:


> ;lol: Lacie! Your areas of expertise need to expand


:lol: Well that pretty much covers everything you do with goats though :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Calm down, Dee! *le backhand slap* :slapfloor: Sorry, but I had too :lol: THEY WILL BE FINE! Just start their worming and cocci treatments at 18-21 days of age for at least 6 months.
> 
> And Temper will be fine, calm down.... I cannot stress that enough. Your stressed vibe is stressing her out and now it's escalating into loose poop! :lol:


I'm in the house.. She can't feel my stress yet! :lol:

I de worm them at 18 days too? I thought it was just cocci txt?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I do their 1st worming at 21 days, cocci the same day or a bit before.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I use the zimectrin for that too?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And when can they stop wearing sweaters at night?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

None of mine have sweaters or a heat lamp at night, I say as soon as they can handle it without seeming chilled...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I had some pictures!!

This is Gabby, she was the little one that followed me home a few weeks ago  she was a gift for my sister  sorry, I realized after my sister gave up taking pictures we were standing down hill... :doh:
View attachment 93443

View attachment 93444


And Trooper who is a major butt pain and a half!!! Ugh!! No more pictures of him!! Lol! That was a workout! :lol: be happy with what crappy pictures you have! Lol!
View attachment 93445

View attachment 93446


----------



## sassykat6181

Anyone know how much BoSe kids can have? I gave 1/2cc at 1pm and he's still not standing well. Mom had it 4 weeks ago. Maybe he was too cramped?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hmm... I'm not sure... Jill or Lacie would be better to answer...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, never once have mine worn sweaters....

Skyla, how dare you pic the long pasturned one! :lol: 

Kat, 1/2 a cc is as high as I'd go. Sometimes it takes them a while, especially with trips and the likes


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Hey guys this is Kayla still but my account locked me out I'm trying to fix it but as of now this is my account. Sooooooooo HAY! (like for goats... Haha!!) I didn't realize that until It tried to auto correct it...
At what age do YOU breed your youngest does and what age is the youngest you would breed at?


Kayla Renee


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh  he's a pretty boy non the less 

Hey Kayla 
I've bred some to kid as yearling, around 8-9 months when I breed them.. But they have to be a good size and weight too..


----------



## sassykat6181

Thanks!

First time with full size goats. Nigerians are so easy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah, the NDs just hop right up :lol: I found my LaManchas were slower to get up and walking sturdy like.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I feel like I'm getting lazy... I'm looking into a milk machine :lol: 

But, it would be helpful for mornings I work... With 5 does right now and three more to kid.... I'm in trouble! Lol!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

What about this girl is he a good size for 3 months (I'm not thinking about breeding her right now but I was thinking from 6-8 months old)
View attachment 93447


Kayla Renee


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I'm the wrong person to ask if I think any kid is good size... :lol: Mine are 60lbs at 2 months old, and at least 70lbs by three months, usually they're more like 80-90lbs at three months. So when I see say a 40lbs three month old, I think there's something deathly wrong with it :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Just got back in from feeding the bottle kids, and little Fergie is the most in your face goat I've ever had for a dam raised kid! Worse than a bottle kid, yes WORSE! So after being thoroughly mauled by her whilst feeding Fenris, I grabbed her little face and shoved the nipple in it..... then proceeded to watch her suck down almost a quart of milk... :shock:.... I had no idea she thought she was starving to death :ROFL: It however did not make her fat and lethargic like I thought it would, it gave her more energy :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol Fergie sounds crazy! Is she a keeper?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi Kayla! I can't really tell how big the kid is, but in my opinion 6 months is way too young to breed her


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, little Fergie will be staying, along with Francine, Roxanne, Brigade, Fenris, Babettes doe who we're thinking about naming Andraste, and Coups buck which has been named The Tender Vigilante :slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Umm.. Are you selling any?? :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Kayla, wait until the kid is at least 60% of a Boers adult size to breed her. So if her mom is a healthy 200lbs, wait until she's 120lbs


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Umm.. Are you selling any?? :ROFL:


Of course, can't keep them all, know anyone who wants a giraffe and a taco? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! I could use a taco right now


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So, so far I am keeping 8 of 10 kids :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

How many more do you have to kid? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Just Edna I think, she was due on monday.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok so I milked her out, I was pretty sure they all ate before I did.. Then of course when I bring her back the big one wants to nurse... Should I heat her up a bottle? Or will temper make her more milk soon?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Tempers udder is getting better too, I got 4c instead of 3 :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Where'd everyone go!


----------



## goathiker

I know what's wrong with your herd now Dee, cough and everything give me an hour to catch up. Sorry I was gone, I had to prettify 9 goats for the Cinco De Mayo sale.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol cinco de mayo sale! :lol:

What's wrong with my herd?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh, you still need 33 more minutes.. Ok, that will give me time to get ready for bed and re hydrate.. I have been so dehydrated since Temper kept me up all night the other night.. Idk why, I drink lots of water.. I'm still so tired.. Even though I did get a full 8 hrs sleep last night, haven't done that in a while!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If someone would remove this bum off my couch, that's be fantastic... this is attempt #3 in the past month he's tried to weasel his way into staying here. Not my fault he ruined his life, now I have to wake him up and make him go to where ever it is he sleeps at night.... bleh....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol who's the bum?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I didn't even get to tell you all that my collars and my cool new hay bag came in!
View attachment 93457


----------



## goathiker

Pour dog pee on him :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So what did you figure out about my goats Jill?? I'm getting ancy over here! Lol!


----------



## goathiker

That's a nematode hookworm. They travel up through the feet, to the bloodstream to the lungs, from there they are coughed up and swallowed into the gut. Don't wear thongs in your pasture!!! 
Quest is what kills them. But you must fix your pens as well. It takes about 1 ton of lime per acre to fix your soil.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He's a guy who lost everything he had because he was too stupid and lazy to do anything about it. I have no sympathy for him, he self destructed his own life.

He's leaving now...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Don't wear thongs in your pasture!!!


Woah... let's clarify something here... you mean the flip flops, right? :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wear thongs in my pasture all the time......


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is Quest safe for pregnant and nursing does? Idk when I can get that... No stores around me carry it..


----------



## goathiker

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Woah... let's clarify something here... you mean the flip flops, right? :ROFL:


If you wear that kind of thong...DON'T SIT DOWN :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: :lol:

I have used Quest for pregnant and nursing ones before.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. Now I'm worried... I sit, lay, pick weeds, and move things all the time in my pasture...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But in a thong? That's the important part apparently :lol: I'm sure you're fine....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol no, but my hands and skin touch the ground all the time...


----------



## goathiker

You might not even notice the dumb little things, people have them all the time. They are one of our parasites. They are making your goats sick though. I can send you Quest.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I will check what my feed store has tomorrow. Other wise I can get some Monday... Should I worry about the baby goats now? Can't the goats build a resistance to these worms? There is no way I can treat all three pastures.....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

A ton of lime hahaha! My back yard is 2-3 acres.. So 2-3 tons of lime... Then there is the possibility of it being around the rest of the property since I let the goats out sometimes.. And the dogs go everywhere possibly spreading it.. Do whip worms show up on fecals?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh, and Temper is not coughing.. At all. Never has does that make a difference?


----------



## goathiker

Not really some cough some don't. The most important part is to lime the shelters and the muddy areas. That will kill your gnats too at the same time. Lime is cheap...Of course, if you do lime the pens you'll grow more than weeds, the acidity of your soil is why they are there. 
You can just worm them for the nematodes. They won't come back until next year, just keep a look out for the symptoms.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's not wet any where any more, do they die when it dries? Drought is killing over here..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is the lime safe to be around goats or do I have to separate them from it for a bit?

And quest is the only thing that kills it?


----------



## goathiker

Drought is killing over here.. Yep, that's why they are turning parasitic, normally they just live in ground. Quest is the easiest, cheapest, and surest way to get rid of them for a year.


----------



## goathiker

Have you ever thought about driving a few screen point wells? How low is your water table?


----------



## sassykat6181

Buckling 1 is walking around. Buckling 2 still can't get his back legs and hips cooperating.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I would give him a bit, it can be
Pretty cramped inside mama!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Anyone recommend anything else for weight gain? Rice Bran.... I was pondering Omeagatin by Blue Seal.... It's 20% fat... Hmm... I just really need weight on Hal! Lol!


----------



## sassykat6181

Went with my gut and gave him 1/2cc injected. Maybe the oral didn't get swallowed or absorb properly.


----------



## margaret

:veryangry: :veryangry: :veryangry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :wallbang: :wallbang: :wallbang: :hair: :hair: :hair: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH:


----------



## CritterCarnival

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Anyone recommend anything else for weight gain? Rice Bran.... I was pondering Omeagatin by Blue Seal.... It's 20% fat... Hmm... I just really need weight on Hal! Lol!


Do you give black oil sunflower seeds? They are 40% fat. I add BOSS, beet pulp shreds and ManaPro Goat Balancer to a bit of 16% dairy grain for anyone who needs weight.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Didn't think of the BOSS...  I don't have any on hand... I can get it from work tomorrow or Saturday... 
I've tried beet pulp pellets and shreds in the past and wasn't very happy with them for the price.
I ended up grabbing Nutrena Empower Boost.. It's 22% fat rice bran based pellet. I'll grab some BOSS for her later too..


----------



## sassykat6181

margaret said:


> :veryangry: :veryangry: :veryangry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :wallbang: :wallbang: :wallbang: :hair: :hair: :hair: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH:


What's wrong???


----------



## NyGoatMom

That doesn't sound good margaret!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You ok Margaret? I'm there with you right now... I have a self nurser on my hands -_-


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh no Skyla...I am always afraid of that...


----------



## Trickyroo

What ?! Who ?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah... I was inserting why one of her teats was bigger then the other! 

It's Promise Laura....  
And I can never get teat tape to stay in so I don't know what in gonna do!


----------



## Trickyroo

Awww  Instead of just taping the teat , can you tape that and wrap the tape around her middle ? That more then likely is a stupid idea , but i had to put it out there , of for anything but a giggle...


----------



## sassykat6181

Maybe you could try one of those Elizabethan collars for dogs


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Like tape her teat and then go around her belly?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't want to totally restrict her, the Mosquitos are coming out so I want her to be able to itch and stuff... I'm thinking I may try the bitter Apple stuff I have from when we had a puppy lol


----------



## margaret

sassykat6181 said:


> What's wrong???


3 words... just 3 words.
I. HATE. RAIN!!!
What am I supposed to do with 31 goats when all it does is rain?!?!?
I have enough shelter for a few kids and the bucks. I have NO straw left so if I put them in the barn they are literally standing or laying in CRAP.
I ended up putting 14 kids in the trailer last night bc I had nowhere else to put them. Everything is a huge PIT OF MUD and it's driving me insane. Wettest NC year on record. 
There. Rant over.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Margret... Did you see the pictures I posted of my doe pen the other day? It is a legit lake! I have wild ducks swimming in it!!!

I had to move ALL my fence and hay and move them up on a hill.... I feel your pain...


----------



## margaret

Self nurser?
That's no good
You could put double sided tape and cayenne pepper on it...probably wouldn't work but her teat wouldn't taste as good:lol:


----------



## margaret

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Margret... Did you see the pictures I posted of my doe pen the other day? It is a legit lake! I have wild ducks swimming in it!!!
> 
> I had to move ALL my fence and hay and move them up on a hill.... I feel your pain...


No I didn't. Could you repost them?
Ducks?? My goodness that's crazy!!
I guess we'll both live in water for a few months. It's too much of a good thing.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep... I am looking into different things to make it taste bad to get her to stop... I'm tempted to just put a bra on her! :lol:

Let me see if I still have them....

Yep...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

View attachment 93468

View attachment 93469
View attachment 93470


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Dee, since your not using your pasteurizer, you should rent it to me :lol: I'm so sick of doing it this way


----------



## ThreeHavens

Dawn dish soap, and keeping the udder from filling too tight worked for the self nurser I had.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hmm.. I'll give that a shot! Thanks Danielle! 
This is the first time I've noticed that her udder was not as full on one side... I did go out a bit late to milk as I had to run to the feed store first.... And I'm normally out there at 6 am on work days...


----------



## ariella42

I feel your pain too, Margaret. I'm just glad I only had one kidding this year since we still don't have a barn. My laundry room has now become the goat room :lol: I really want to pull the kid and bottle raise her since we're selling her as a bottle baby anyway. Then we could throw Beth back out into the pasture with the others. DH is opposed for some reason though.


----------



## ariella42

Skyla, you should go into the duck business instead


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ducks *shudders*  lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hey Dee, since your not using your pasteurizer, you should rent it to me :lol: I'm so sick of doing it this way


Lol you can totally buy it from me! I'm thinking about sending it back..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

If I was rich I would! Lol! But I was just kidding, I can't afford one... Thus the reason we are doing it this way lol! 
I think we may be doing something wrong though... Since we switched from cows milk to pasteurizing our milk, the kids all got scours... :/


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's odd.. They want it raw! Lol!


----------



## Trickyroo

Skyla , you could try putting some wormer paste on the tape , what goat likes wormer paste :shrug: Think about all the things we've tried to shove down their throats for their own good and its a wrestling match 

And if she likes wormer paste , you got yourself a keeper there , lol..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It is odd Dee... :/ I don't know if we are doing something wrong or not... But I can't afford to feed all 9 kids cows milk!! Lol!

Laura.... Promise will suck anything out of a tube, and loves wormer paste and probios the most! Lol! She will lick it off my fingers or pants! She's a total dork! Lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok so I have been looking up whip worms.. My worm doesn't look like a whip worm...
View attachment 93478

They have a long whip like tail...


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh , then she's like Tricky , darn goat will eat anything in my hands !
Sheeesh , you got your hands full with her , lol….
Yeah , i mean you could try the tape all around her middle , she may not like the feel of it and not lift her leg for a while anyway , lol..


----------



## Trickyroo

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ok so I have been looking up whip worms.. My worm doesn't look like a whip worm...
> View attachment 93478
> 
> They have a long whip like tail...


strongyles ?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah Dee, it doesn't.... Hmm... If your on your iPad you can google things with pictures on your Google app..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hahah! Too funny Laura! Yep, that's Prom all right! Lol! 

I'll try the dawn dish soap, and then if that doesn't work, I'll try it with taping lol! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Why do baby goats pee sooo much?! Lol!


----------



## Trickyroo

I wish i knew , i mean , where the heck do they keep all that ?


----------



## Trickyroo

Speaking of which , i have to go bottle the troops 
See ya'll later , good luck with Prom Skyla , let me know how that goes !


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, I found my glasses, I still think it's a pinworm.... Pins and tapes are usually the only worms you can see in goat feces. 

Fergie has officially taken it upon herself to finish what the rest of the babies don't :lol: Wonder if she'll get bigger than her sister, and if so, how much... :chin: :lol: We'll see I guess! I'm still so freaking amazing that she's as friendly as she is, AND takes a bottle when she's dam raised, from Clarice! :shocked:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Skyla, just tape both teats..... or put a bra on her.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!! They just keep going and going!!

I'll let you know how it goes  and give all those babies some smooches for me! 

LOL! Let me tell you Lacie, I'm very tempted to put a bra on her!!! Lol!
I can't get the stinking tape to stay!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Whew!! Sent my dad to the feed store to get me shavings and a supplement I forgot to get this morning (they called to see if I would come into work earlier so I can't go back! Lol!)
And alfalfa pellets and some alfalfa hay in a bag that I used to feed is all on sale 50% off! So my dad just called and they are loading us up! *happy dance*


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: Do it!! Then take a picture and post it! :ROFL: 
I think a very large bandana or small sheet would work too, just tie it at her back, or if you have an old bra just do that. Or go to the thrift store and get one for a dollar


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ugh, the feed store, that's where I have to head in a bit... I need grain, and hay. Wish the alfalfa was on sale here! It's back to $20 a bale, $24.99 at the other one.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

If I do you guys will do see a picture!! LOL!

I'll see what I can do... 

That is the reason I don't feed alfalfa... That's what it costs around here too.. I stopped feeding the pellets and went to a hay extender that was half the price and mostly alfalfa... And I haven't fed the chopped alfalfa hay in a long while for the same reason.. Too pricey! Even with my discount from working there (I pay 10% more then their price to buy the product from the dealer) it's not worth it! Ugh...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So if Tempers poo is normal now should I still de worm her? And I still can't figure out what the heck is going on with Obsidian and Kat.. Obsidian is a pale pink color.. How long does it take for the iron to kick in? And Kat still coughing... Now for some reason her and Galaxy are fighting like crazy..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Seeing where you saw the worm, I probably would still worm her...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

$200 worth of alfalfa products for $85!! Whoo!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lucky!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And the bag of alfalfa pellets is even organic :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol.. I'm still so tired... I think I need to sleep for 24 hrs..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just got back from the feed store... got blocked in by a semi so I had to wait :lol: Got home and realized I left both doors open, the front and back, wide open :ROFL: I'm so glad a chicken didn't come in :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need to go to the feed store too... Did you see my thread about the worm Lacie? Two people recommended safe guard? And what about her being back to normal today?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So I think I'm just going to stud and lease Nehru and Fenris out for the entire breeding season, I'm not using either of them this year.
Might turn out to be profitable and feed them all for the winter :chin: What do you guys think, $30 per breeding, or a month lease for $200-250?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've heard that safegaurd works for pins and tapes, or quest. And like I said, most likely the kidding stress that made it loose.


----------



## goathiker

The worm is Strongyloides papillosus Dee. 

Skyla, cut the bottom out of a plastic coffee can. Cut it up one side, put holes up beside the cut on both sides. Put it around her neck and lace it up. She will be able to move her head freely but not bend enough to nurse herself.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I still liked the bra idea, much less work, and hilarious :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's a round worm right?

And should I treat if symptoms are gone? She's even eating normal again..

But I do think I want to get her some grain with molasses in it, like mare and foal...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, I like the idea of studding them out, maybe I should do that! But most stud fees are around 75 right?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! Bra idea is funnier! I'll
Have to try a few things... I haven't caught her in the act, and this is the first time I've felt her udder be uneven like that...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And stud fees around here are $75 to $100 for most places... Unless you go to like Rosasharn.. Then you will pay like $200 lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lacie, I like the idea of studding them out, maybe I should do that! But most stud fees are around 75 right?


Yeah, but not much luck getting that right here when I'm not RWH :lol: Plus, it might be more enticing if they have a fairly large herd and not $75 per doe.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

If they have a large herd hey should rent him!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Skyla, are you sure she's self nursing, and it's not someone sneaking a snack?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

There are no kids with them... The kids are either in their stall in the barn, or out back with my bucks(they are far gentler then my does haha!) so unless one of my losers does is, I don't think so...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm so tired.. And my head still hurts.. What is wrong with me?? I sound like an old lady! Ugh... This is so frustrating.. I have so much crap to do and I just can't.. I'm going down for a nap...


----------



## margaret

Wow Skyla! That's a lot of water! I think it'd look something like that around here but when it was dry for a few days we did some work so that some of it drains away.


----------



## margaret

Lacie you should lease them out, you wouldn't have to feed them and someone else could have the pleasure of caring for them


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah... Lots of water lol!! It's been that way for a good two/2 1/2 weeks now!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Yeah, that's what the plan is, to lease them out. Which is quite a grand idea really, I'd still have my top two bucks to use on mine, plus I don't have to feed them, and I get paid. I think I'll start advertising Nehru in July, and Fenris in September.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wonder if anyone would want to lease Obsidian! Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Don't know until you try! :lol: Nehru is quite the ugly duckling with that scur mess on top of his stanky head :lol:

I penned him with the stud horse, because they were getting pretty lonely and they are like best friends now, Nehru likes to sunbathe right next to/under him :lol: And the stud doesn't mind when he swan dives in the middle of the bath tub of hay while he's eating :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol why don't you just have him out with your other bucks?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He's the only buck I have without horns. I have other buck, the boer but he's got some horns on him. And they aren't too fond of each other, that's how Nehru lost both his scurs. Unfortunately they grew back :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh I see... I need to figure out when I can get my kids dehorned.. I have to take them to a friends house.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sometime this week would be good, you really don't want to wait any past 10 days


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'll have to find out when she's available..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I was just eating an Excelorator pellet, no wonder they all love it, it taste like strawberries :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I just ate two baskets of strawberries!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So jealous! :lol: Fine, I'll just settle for this almost 30% protein grain :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Am I supposed to give them tetanus anti toxin first? She said she can do it Sunday. They will be five days old


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is it weird that I like shows about cereal killers?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't, but you can give it if you want. 

Nah, I watch things like that from time to time.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm a cereal killer.... I like to eat them... :yum:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do you give the kids anything for dis budding Lacie? Now I realize why we get along so well Skyla :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

This goat has been grunting for 3 days now. Day 151, no ligs as of this morning. My husband says she sounds like a duck lol
I think I'll be sleeping on the couch listening to her duck on the baby monitor. I even left for a two hour meeting hoping that would trigger her. Long night ahead


----------



## sassykat6181

Skyla, you beat me to it!
If mom had cdt, I don't do tetanus antitoxin. I don't give anything for pain either


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Mom had cdt 1 month before kids were born. But it was her first one ever


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Weird.. It told me that one didn't send..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Heheh!! Sorry, but I couldn't help it!  :lol:

I think I'm off to bed... Good luck with your doe Kat, hopefully she kids and doesn't keep you up too late and you get some doe kids!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Skyla!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I guess I should make sure the kids are alive :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Do you give the kids anything for dis budding Lacie? Now I realize why we get along so well Skyla :lol:


Nope, I've got a cold, dead, black heart :lol: They tough it out.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, lol I just wanted to be prepared. I didn't Give anything to my nygmy last year.. But I didn't like him very much either...


----------



## nigies4ever

What are some of the Ivermectin brand names? I've always used Ivomec, but it'd be ideal if I could just get it from the feed store instead of paying shipping..is Noromectin the same thing?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Just check the ingredients. My TSC carries ivomec so idk any others


----------



## nigies4ever

I'm pretty sure your TSC is the closest one to me, too. Maybe I'll have to get over there one of those days..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The one in Gilroy?


----------



## nigies4ever

Yup


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, I need to get down there some time too..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How far is it for you?


----------



## nigies4ever

About 45 min, I think


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Same for me..


----------



## nigies4ever

I wish there was one closer...but I guess we're lucky just to have one cause the next is about 2 hrs away I think...


----------



## NyGoatMom

The feed store I use is 45 minutes away....but TSC is about 25 minutes.


----------



## nigies4ever

I am really lucky because I have 4 different feed stores within 15 minutes of me...although we only really use one (occasionally two) of them.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I use both as well...TSc has certain items I buy but the majority of my feed is bought at the feed store


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I get supplies and stuff like wormer and grain from my neighbor. But his hay prices are way too high


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just ate the cutest carrot in the world
View attachment 93531


----------



## LadySecret

That is a teeny tiny bite of carrot!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Now you need a teeny tiny tomato


----------



## Trickyroo

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm a cereal killer.... I like to eat them... :yum:


You beat me to it :ROFL::ROFL::thumb::dancedgi:


----------



## Trickyroo

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I just ate the cutest carrot in the world
> View attachment 93531


That is awesome , lol...:ROFL:


----------



## sassykat6181

How early can I eartag my Boer babies? 1 doe kidded twins and I have 7 left.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'd do it young while the cartilage is still soft.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't wanna go back to the doctor today!! Waahhhhh!


----------



## NyGoatMom

How bad would it be if I totally bottle fed my lil half pint and it had to be from frozen milk from last season and possibly not her mom's? Would she be ok just having her siblings and no dam?


----------



## margaret

Getting ready to butcher the last pig!!
:yum:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The babies are so strong today!! The runt is still proving to be the smartest, she is trying out moms food already


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NyGoatMom said:


> How bad would it be if I totally bottle fed my lil half pint and it had to be from frozen milk from last season and possibly not her mom's? Would she be ok just having her siblings and no dam?


I might just be tired, but I don't understand what you are asking?

Milk from another doe is fine. Frozen milk is fine, lots of kids are raised with no dam?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The kids seem to be emptying temper out pretty well... I've upped her feed so hopefully she will start to produce more..


----------



## NyGoatMom

I am worried about her because she will be unprotected and the only place for her will be with everyone else...but I am going to pull all three os Daisy's kids and just milk her out twice a day...


----------



## margaret

The kids from early march were drinking too much milk, my does couldn't keep up with the amount of milk they were drinking so I switched the 8 biggest to 3 times a day lambar feeding...they aren't very happy and I think I just rediscovered how dangerous hungry kids can get:lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Stephanie, why don't you leave them with the mom, and just tape her teats? 

Margaret, you can mix cows milk with it, or replacer to keep them on the free choice milk.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Stephanie, why don't you leave them with the mom, and just tape her teats?
> 
> Margaret, you can mix cows milk with it, or replacer to keep them on the free choice milk.


:lol: Cause I'm too lazy to keep taping and untaping :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NyGoatMom said:


> I am worried about her because she will be unprotected and the only place for her will be with everyone else...but I am going to pull all three os Daisy's kids and just milk her out twice a day...


Oh I get it now! I thought they were goi to be with you instead of mom.. Idk, I'd be worried with them out with other adults that are not their mom.. But if your goats are real nice maybe they will take care of them


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: nooooo...my goats aren't going to chase them down but they certainly won't take care of another does babies.....I wish I had one like that!
I just feel like she needs extra and I don't get enough from Daisy to feed her that much, the big boys take it all :/ So I figured better to pull all three now and be done with it. They're old enough now to have bottles only during the day so it's not around the clock...I hate that!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Or maybe just start pulling them for nights? They are almost 2 weeks...will be on Sunday.


----------



## sassykat6181

Surprise triplets from a doe I thought had 2 more weeks. 2 bucks 1 doe. Solid red too, from a traditional mom and traditional/dappled dad. I buck it totally covered in black, white and Gray spots


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So cute! Your making me miss my boer more and more... I actually called Temper "Ginger" this morning...


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Margaret, you can mix cows milk with it, or replacer to keep them on the free choice milk.


I've started mixing replacer too, once I get another batch of milk replacer I may switch the doelings back too free choice...I don't really need the bucks big anyway. They were also hogging all the milk so the little kids didn't get much, I had 13 kids on one lambar, but I ordered more nipples, they should be here soon and I can switch some of them back.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why did yall leave me here at the dr alone?? My appt was an hour ago and they don't have a room for me...


----------



## sassykat6181

That stinks! I hate waiting. Which reminds me......come on Zumba, I've been waiting on these kids for 3 days now


----------



## NyGoatMom

Those babies are adorable 

Sorry Dee...you're on your own :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181




----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They stabbed me with needles!! :mecry:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Now you know how the goats feel :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

I have way too much soap to package and lotions to make before next weekend..can I cry too?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Speaking of soap... I just created a 99% colostrum soap, the 1% was the splash of water to get the frigging lye to actually start melting the colostrum :lol: 
It's unscented, oatmeal milk and honey, with ground oatmeal and raw honey  Really curious to see how it turns out. The recipe was a "scraping the barrel" kind of thing, every last drop of this and that :lol: Should be interesting at the least, hopefully it's not an abomination :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Why did you let them stab you Dee!? That's assault! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie! I still wanna try your soap!

They stabbed me so they could numb me to implant the tracking device so I can never go off the grid... They got me... :shades:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know, I know, I still have your bag waiting to be shipped! Let me see if I can get DH to give me a ride on Monday, or Tuesday. Do you want to try the colostrum soap if it's not an abomination? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, and do you have a P.O to ship it to, or is your house fine? I have your house address, just not the P.O if you have one.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't have a po.. I'd love to try oatmeal honey colostrum soap!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, you'll probably have to wait a bit to use it, I'll still smell a bit ammonia-ey because of the way the lye reacts to the milk/colostrum.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hmm.. My truck is getting bad mileage again... And my co worker asked me to cover her shift for an hour today.... It's not worth my hour drive time to get there and back! Ugh!


----------



## NyGoatMom

an hour to cover an hour? She owes you big!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Colostrum soap...interesting. I bet you could get people to pay big bucks for that :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ammonia? Gross 

No.. I'm not doing it! I do not get paid enough to drive down there! Oops I lost my phone and never got that message...


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Ok is this boer big enough to wean?
View attachment 93548


Kayla Renee


----------



## NyGoatMom

How old is she? Is she eating enough feed/hay on her own?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Unless she is eating 2+lbs of an 18% or higher protein feed a day, and a good alfalfa hay, then no, wait until she's bigger. She doesn't look more than 30lbs.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do you think straw or shavings is better for bedding?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Neither...I like hay lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hay.. That's what I'm using now... Too expensive..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kat is really upset about being pregnant... All she has done for the past couple weeks is grunt uncomfortably..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. Another question... Flies really seem to love baby goats... How do I get rid of them? Sticky traps?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

2 month but he's big!


Kayla Renee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I agree with Lacie here he needs to be heating a lot of grain to take him off the milk


----------



## NyGoatMom

IMO, 2 months is 4 weeks too young.

Yeah Dee I hear ya on that ...but here my hay is between 3.50-4.50 a bale. I don't even know where to get straw, and wood chips are too expensive to use as bedding for the goats. I use those for my rabbits though


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hay is $20-25 a bale here, straw is $6-12 a bale...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol if I could find hay for 4 bucks id line the entire pasture with it! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hahaha...why do I feel like it's still costly?? Oh I know, cause I don't live in Cali!! What's the price of gas and milk there?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So Steph, I have a blessing/burden :slapfloor: You know how water is clear right? And colostrum is rich yellow? My colostrum soap came out white as christmas with the oatmeal layer, while when I made it last time with water it was yellow... :lol: So something either went right, or seriously, seriously wrong :shock: :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Milk is between $4.99 and $5.29 a gallon, gas was $3.08 yesterday. Goat milk is $4.99 a quart.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok, so your area is more expensive over all. Gas is 2.50 ish here and milk is 3.99-4.29

They don't sell real goat milk here...only Meyenberg stuff.

So maybe colostrum is the way to go  I use all milk, no water...and add the lye in small increments and keep the temp of the mixture down to 80 degrees or less and it doesn't turn yucky brown...it's more like a creamy white.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Colostrum is really weird to deal with, it will not melt at ALL until you add that splash of water :lol: Then it'll turn into pudding like consistancy and it's SO hard to turn and mix at that stage, and because there's so much fat in it, it starts turning to soap on it's own :lol: But eventually you will get a thick liquid.
And I added a spoonful of lye at first, mixed, nothing... added a couple more spoonfuls, mix mix mix, nothing.... added some water and the lye started dissolving and we were getting somewhere! Then I just dumped the rest of it in, and it still didn't discolor, rich yellow still. I thought for sure it would have stayed yellow, but when I peaked at it it was very white.
It hit either 78 or 87, I don't remember, so I added an ice cube :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

I would say a zap test is in order when it's done saponifying :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I hate zap testing... So gross


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What do yall think of adding this to my does grain who is a walking stick? She's always been a hard keeper, and now as a milker it's even harder... Ugh...

http://m.nutrenaworld.com/products/horses/pro-force-horse-feed/pro-force-fuel/index.jsp


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

For sure :lol: I hope it turns out ok, quite interesting to deal with. Might help if I ever take baby steps in things and not dive head first... I've never even made milk soap, so I thought something highly untested would be fabulous to start with :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Skyla, you don't want to go above 6% fat in the grain mix, I would also look for something higher protein to add too the mix.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Good grief Stephanie, you just made me want to move :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well she's on a 20% dairy pellet, and a hay extender pellet that I'm guessing is 15-16% and then some cracked corn.. And a small amount of the rice bran pellets..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I forgot what that stuff is that I use for Kat. But definitely BOSS... The other stuff has a Phoenix on the bag...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I know what you are talking about! I looked at that, it was rice bran and coconut bran or something like that... I was looking at it but it was like $40 for the bag! Eek!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh.. It's $30 per bag here but it's very high in fat, you only need a very small amount to ad to your ratio


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hmm.. Must not be the same thing then... This one was fairly low in fat... But it had a Phoenix on the bag... Must be the same company but different item...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's called renew gold. 15% fat 15% protein


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't think that's the stuff... Idk! Lol!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Dee you wouldn't like the heating bill here lol from September to June :lol:

Skyla, what about beet pulp or Calf Manna?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Beet pulp doesn't work well for me, and calf manna is expensive! Over $30 a bag...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah tell me about it...I give everyone a cup a day. But I am going to have to up it since Clarabelle is wasting away!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Might not be bad if you just use it on one doe?


----------



## ariella42

I'm going to take the plunge and buy a clipper. I think I'm going with this one http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000634JGM/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh ya, calf manna too.. That's in my mix for the girls.. I just bought LMF developer for temper to help with her milk production since the trips are sucking her dry.. She likes it so that's good, I just hope it works..


----------



## NyGoatMom

All 3 of my girls have dropped weight...so time to up the feed. But Clarabelle is the one who has lost the most...and also my pickiest eater, loudest, and over all whiniest :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hmm.. Temper dropped when the kids came out.. But I expected that.. I think Galaxy is getting chubby..


----------



## ariella42

My half-starving Alpine last fall did great on Calf Manna, BOSS, and beet pulp. 

Dee, one on my yearlings is getting chubby too. I think it's partially because Martha abandons the food to cry at me while Rose just chows down :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Do you ever get a feeling that something might not be right? This boer doe is on 152, ligs gone this morning and udder strutted. She's been grunting while breathing for about a week. Today she's been super uncomfortable, up and down, pawing, stretching. I've seen some contractions and she's had some clear goo off and on all day. I thought for sure she'd have kidded by now. She's in that staring at the wall phase. I've never "gone in" but, I have this feeling that I need to check.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Go with your gut Kat... Better to check and be wrong then to not check..


----------



## sassykat6181

I told hubby I would give her 20 more minutes and then he needed to go down with me to hold her


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Good luck!


----------



## ariella42

Good luck, Kat! I hope everything is fine!


----------



## LadySecret

So today I felt a baby kick for the first time ever. It was so cool. Bella just came up to me and a small part of her right side kept bulging out! She could be due on the 30 but her udder doesn't look quite big enough. I'm really starting to get excited now. She's a sundgau grade dairy goat bred to a blue eyed ND buck that is white and gold. His sire and grand sire are also white and gold. Can't wait to find out what these kids look like! She's already jumping up on the stand for me. I hope she's this good when I try to milk her!


----------



## sassykat6181

Ok.......I went in (with long arm gloves on) She is open, I could feel a large bubble, a hoof and a rib cage, in the right direction. Couldn't really make sense of anything else. She was pushing hard against my hand. I drenched her with 60cc calcium gluconate. What else should I do????


----------



## LadySecret

Is she in hard labor? Pushing hard after you took your hand out?


----------



## sassykat6181

She pushed out a bubble, then another sack that popped. Now she stopped pushing


----------



## LadySecret

How long has she been in hard labor?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If you didn't feel a nose/teeth right after the foot, the head is twisted back. Go back in and straighten him out, find the other foot if you can, while you're in there.


----------



## LadySecret

Hope you and your doe are doing ok sassykat.


----------



## sassykat6181

Huge doe buck twins! Doe was first, she had one leg up over her head. 9 pounds, had to pull. She's gorgeous....red and black with gray dapples. Traditional buck next, 8.5 pounds. Mom is doing great, just a little sore. Now I can sleep!!!


----------



## sassykat6181

Here's a comparison to the 4 pound triplets from this morning. They're almost bigger than the twins born Wednesday


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! Wow, this all happened when I went out to dinner!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Lacie, I'm milking Temper at night hoping to stimulate her to produce more milk, will this work or are my efforts futile?


----------



## LadySecret

Wow! What a beautiful doe kid! Glad you had a safe delivery.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Hey Lacie, I'm milking Temper at night hoping to stimulate her to produce more milk, will this work or are my efforts futile?


Milk is supply and demand, so no, not futile :lol:

And speaking of milking, Babette sounds like she's dieing out there, have to go milk her, that's the crap part of them not having a kid, can't just leave them for the night with a gallon of milk in there :lol:
Fancy's buck actually nurses both sides though, so her udder is still 95% even, the teat on the side that was left bagged up for like a day is still bigger than the other, and she will probably produce like a half cup more on that side since it was stretched ever so slightly :lol:

Ok, be back in like... 30-45 minutes, depends on how fast they all want to eat :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Congrats on the kids! Glad you got them out!


----------



## sassykat6181

I've never had to go in before. Those kids are huge! Poor girl. 
Funny how earlier I was glad the pretty dappled one was a boy so I wouldn't keep him and she pops out this doe. ☺ I'm downsizing and selling the boers before our move to SC. But, the kids I'm getting from this buck are outstanding. Might have to rethink


----------



## LadySecret

Im not sure I could let that beautiful doeling go....


----------



## sassykat6181

My husband was with me and I was freaking out over how pretty she was and that I would keep her. He says, I thought we weren't keeping boers? But, maybe we should (woohoo)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How come the kids always want to nurse right after I empty her out?? I tried forcing a bottle on them in case they were truly hungry (which they looked pretty full  ) of course they wouldn't take the bottle but they kept going back to the empty teats... Well if nothing else, that will sure stimulate her production! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know, I always want to slam my head in the door for milking out Biagia, only to put her back and both kids come running to nurse when there's nothing there :lol: I think it's like a security blanket kind of thing, mom went away for like 15 minutes and then she comes back and momma's milk fixes everything, except there's nothing for them :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Bah, computer's acting up, guess that means it's done for the night...

Night Dee!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw.. Darn  night!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I guess I should go find my missing dog.. I'm sure she's too big for coyotes to eat...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's cold out there.. I don't wanna! She'll come back when she gets hungry right? :shrug:


----------



## Lstein

Zzzzz waiting on Merryweather to see if she's going to sneak a third in, think she might


----------



## Lstein

I think I need a hammock out here haha


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol anything yet?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's probably much colder where you are... I'm just a big wuss... :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Triplet does from my ND this morning!

She never lets me down. Mel had a single doe, twin does, now triplet does. 3 different bucks too


----------



## sassykat6181




----------



## sassykat6181

Here's last night's doeling.


----------



## LadySecret

Congrats on all your lovely doe kids! Nothing better than triplet does!


----------



## Lstein

Merryweather just had the two but they sure are cuties








Well, and maybe a little special haha. I guess I just have the pic of the one, the other is white with black flecks in her ears. Both are does.


----------



## sassykat6181

Congrats! I love the eye patch


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

All such cuties!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Congrats!!

Kat if you decide you can't keep that doe, you can send her over here!


----------



## sassykat6181

Haha! The previous owner is buying back the mama doe and she wants this kid to show. 
We are planning to move to SC and my plan was to not bring the boers as there doesn't seem to be a meat demand down there. But, they show a lot and I'm pretty impressed with what my buck has thrown. I have all 100% registered, so maybe I'll focus on color. Gotta see what the kids look like at weaning. Theyre just too nice to send to market.

I guess I need to figure out if I'm keeping kids or not. Probably shouldnt since I can't breed them to their dad. I do have a nice solid red buck I could keep though. Hmmmmm.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol decisions decisions....

Lacie.. Wherever you are... You were so right.... I had to try tempers milk this morning because my moo juice expired and I wanted cereal... It still tastes weird.... How to baby goats like this colostrum infused crap??

Oh and it's ok if I feed some to temper right?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, I know I'm right :lol: Been there done that :lol: Pretty nasty, huh? You should try day 2 milk 
It's fine for anything to drink though

And good news, the colostrum soap isn't going to melt your skin off!  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Turned out pretty too


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Does that mean you did a zap test?


----------



## sassykat6181

If you stick your tongue on the soap, it will zap you if the lye isn't saponified (like static)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh and this was day three milk that I had.. So it was pretty gross... But Temper gladly drank it for me after I picked all the cereal out..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, it's not even 24hrs old, but it for the most part passed the zap test.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My friend brought his kitten over!
View attachment 93601


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I bet you can't find her with your broken glasses Lacie :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Geez.... ummm...... is it the black speck on the branch? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol ya, top center


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Looks like a bat :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's super cute! I love her!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I put her on the tree and she kept going up!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So Edna is on 155 today... I'm wondering if she recycled that I didn't catch and is due later, she doesn't look close at all. Glad I didn't induce her! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hmm.. Wonder when she's gonna pop


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Don't know... :lol: I'm gonna go check her ligs, they were solid yesterday.


----------



## Lstein

Zing had two doelings, one is limp and doesn't move much. She lays there panting? I tried holding her upside down and swinging a little to clear her lungs, some came out. Sill just limp though, I put 1cc of b complex on her tongue, no response. She's under a heat lamp now. Anything else I should try doing?


----------



## ariella42

sassykat6181 said:


> Haha! The previous owner is buying back the mama doe and she wants this kid to show.
> We are planning to move to SC and my plan was to not bring the boers as there doesn't seem to be a meat demand down there. But, they show a lot and I'm pretty impressed with what my buck has thrown. I have all 100% registered, so maybe I'll focus on color. Gotta see what the kids look like at weaning. Theyre just too nice to send to market.
> 
> I guess I need to figure out if I'm keeping kids or not. Probably shouldnt since I can't breed them to their dad. I do have a nice solid red buck I could keep though. Hmmmmm.


Where in SC? I'm in Western NC right on the SC border and there are a lot of Hispanic immigrants around here, so there is a market for meat in some parts of the state.


----------



## ariella42

Sorry I'm no help, Levi. You might want to start a new thread to make sure someone sees it. What's her temp?


----------



## nigies4ever

I'm not too much of a help either...but what about Dopram? My breeder has had good luck with it.


----------



## sassykat6181

Anderson SC, near Greenville and Spartanburg


----------



## ariella42

Cool, that's about an hour from us. I wouldn't throw out the idea of moving with the Boers. There's a pretty good Hispanic population in the upstate.


----------



## Trickyroo

Lstein said:


> Zing had two doelings, one is limp and doesn't move much. She lays there panting? I tried holding her upside down and swinging a little to clear her lungs, some came out. Sill just limp though, I put 1cc of b complex on her tongue, no response. She's under a heat lamp now. Anything else I should try doing?


Levi you could put a drop of honey or molasses on her tongue to give a little jump start.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Laura..she didn't make it 
So sorry Levi


----------



## sassykat6181

Aww so sorry. It's tough to lose kids.

Thanks Ariella, now my brain is in overdrive 

I have 9 Boer does and 3 bucks. 1 buck is reserved and 3 moms, some with their kids. I think my first step is to do the cae and cl testing on the ones that haven't been done and then make my decisions.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

When are y'all planning to move Kat?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no... Sorry about the baby Levi... I hope the other one is doing well


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Who wants to tell me if my Kids are growing enough... I didn't weigh them at birth but I weighed them at about 12 hrs old and they hadn't been eating well so it was probably pretty close.. Then I just weighed them again, they are 4 days old as of this morning..

Day 1: BD- 9.5# B-8.5#. SD-7#
Day 4: BD- 12.5#. B-11.5#. SD-8#


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The growth on the 1st two is perfect, I'd like to see the smaller doe gaining faster. I'd see you can supplement either her or a bigger kid with a bottle, so she gets more from the bottle or nursing. 
Also might want to get a creep area together and get a high protein grain for them to nibble on as they grow.


----------



## sassykat6181

Skyla- when we sell our house here, but the kids have school until June 22nd

Dee- they look good, but I'd keep an eye on SD. Might need to supplement


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm really surprised she only gained one pound, because she looks great! BD is the one that looks like she needs to eat more.. They are all trying to nibble Tempers Grain, since she doesn't finish it, it's out there all day. They are even putting hay and stuff in their little mouths.. I'm going to have them dis budded tomorrow. Do you think SD is too small?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, she's fine to disbud. I've done 3lb kids, 8 is just fine


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

3#??? :shock: and I thought this little bitty was small!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think Kat is trying to show up Temper.. She's getting really wide...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Where did everyone go


----------



## nigies4ever

I'm here :dancedgi: lol


----------



## goathiker

I need a back rub...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Me too! Hi friends!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill, is it normal that temper doesn't want to eat as much alfalfa or grain? She's always been a huge pig.. Now she prefers the wheat hay and mallow weeds.. And some other weeds too... Just seems strange that she leaves food in her bowl..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haley, do you know anyone that wants moon spotted Nubian does? Lol


----------



## nigies4ever

Hmm...not that I can think of. But if you post them on FB I'll share, lol


----------



## nigies4ever

Santa Cruz is more NDs and La Manchas...Alameda has a lot of Nubians though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry I'm back, had to milk and feed kids.... and try to OD on yogurt because I needed room for yet another gallon and a half of milk.... these kids don't eat much! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh ya, that's another thing Temper wants to eat.. Her milk... She really likes it.. How much is too much??

Haley, when I get good pix of them and mom / dad I will post them and let you know. Thanx!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh Haley, also, do you ever know of any 4-h ers that want to lease a doe to show? If you do.. Let me know! Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What a weird goat :lol: I've never had one that willingly drank milk after they were weaned :lol: I think they can have up to a gallon? Jill knows, you can put an egg yolk in there too for extra protein.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She will drink it out of a jar, a bowl, a bottle... Anything... She loves it! She's freaking crazy about it! I haven't given her more than a cup and a half at a time.. She got that twice today.. And yes, she literally sucked it out of the bottle..


----------



## nigies4ever

Nope...but if I meet anyone I'll let you know


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So weird :lol: it'll probably keep her from getting mastitis though, so that's a plus :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Milk won't hurt her, egg yolk is good, and a lot of does seek out phosphorus after kidding. Making milk takes a lot of phosphorus. 

Everyone is ready for the sale. 8 goats for Cinco De Mayo dinners...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

8 of them? I thought you only had 3 kiddings this year?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How will drinking milk keep her from getting mastitis??

Oh another thing lol! Didn't I read here somewhere that I can give her metacam for congested udder? She's still a little congested but not as bad..


----------



## goathiker

3 yearlings I kept back for brush clearing, 1 2 year old and an elderly. 2 young boys, and 1 yearling doe.


----------



## goathiker

Is metacam the same as Meloxicam?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haley, I know there is a 4h in my county, how do I find them?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes Jill I have meloxicam.. It's generic. But I only have tablet form..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Feeding milk back to them introduces the bacteria their body is producing in a different way, so the body acknowledges it's there and fights it off.

Metacam is the same as meloxicam.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Haley, I know there is a 4h in my county, how do I find them?


The 4-H office, every county that has a fairgrounds usually has one.


----------



## goathiker

It's one 15 mg tablet for 100 lbs.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, I have 7.5 mg tabs so 2 tabs per 100# wow that's a lot! Lol! Is it every day or just once?

Good to know about her milk, I will keep giving it to her since I can't do anything else with it.. It's so gross right now and every one of the kids refuses to take a bottle..


----------



## nigies4ever

Yep, I actually have a couple Santa Clara county 4h friends...the thing is that 4h isn't just by county, there are several different clubs in a county. For example, Rolling Hills 4H is one of them. FFA is also really big in Santa Clara (and not that it's relevant, but those guys aren't too hard on the eyes either :lol: ). 

I'd think your best bet would be going to the Santa Clara County Fair. Or I know they have a FB page too..you could try that.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is their FB page called rolling hills? :lol: is the FFA all guys?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, you might actually have two different kinds... remember when I said some were C79's and some were M89's? The 79's are 7.5mg, the 89's are 15mg, so someone is filling the script wrong :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

Nope, not all guys...each high school has it's own FFA and it's co-ed. There's just a particular high school that has a particular guy. :lol: I'd say go to the Santa Clara County 4H page.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> It's one 15 mg tablet for 100 lbs.


And I assume this is ok for nursing kids?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Dee, you might actually have two different kinds... remember when I said some were C79's and some were M89's? The 79's are 7.5mg, the 89's are 15mg, so someone is filling the script wrong :lol:


That would be terrible... Bc two of my dogs are on that long term and one is only supposed to get 1/3 tab.. The other gets half..


----------



## nigies4ever

http://cesantaclara.ucanr.edu/Youth_Development/How_to_Join/Clubs/

Here Dee..this has a list of all the Santa Clara clubs.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx Haley!

Weird thing is Lacie, I'm pretty sure I didn't mix two bottles I gave to you.. I wish I remembered which bottle I took to from.. Although I might not even have that one any more..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> That would be terrible... Bc two of my dogs are on that long term and one is only supposed to get 1/3 tab.. The other gets half..


I would check them every time you get it filled, I wonder if that has happened before. Hopefully that was a one time thing.

But in other news, but same topic sort of ish, no new pics of Rogue because I haven't seen her lately, as you know my car sickness problem, but she's doing great! Great enough they joked about breeding her to my new male :lol:

Can a 3.25 legged dog carry puppies ok, you think? She's the only Candy/Thor daughter left, his parents fixed her sister.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm sure she could. I've seen two leaded dogs do more amazing things :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

As long as she doesn't have hip dysplasia! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Well we'll have to see, she's already back to playing frisbee and fetch :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> As long as she doesn't have hip dysplasia! :lol:


:lol: Nope, the only dog I ever had with bad hips was the AKC replacement stud for the brother with the parrot mouth... nice replacement right? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Roo is being a feral beast out there... I should probably let her in.... and throw the idiot Killarney out... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: Nope, the only dog I ever had with bad hips was the AKC replacement stud for the brother with the parrot mouth... nice replacement right? :lol:


Oh sorry, I forgot to put my sarcastic face on.. Cuz I know you don't breed dysplastic dogs! But a three legged dog with bad hips would be awful.. Guess it wasn't funny sarcasm anyway.. I should quit while I'm behind..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I must be too tired to converse with other humans... Night everyone!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> Skyla- when we sell our house here, but the kids have school until June 22nd


Pretty cool  good luck! 
Doesn't look like we will be moving this year. We wanted to o down to TN and look at the few houses we found and put some $ down on one, come back and then sell our house. But, we just don't have the $ to get down there right now...


----------



## sassykat6181

Thought I had a few days break.....not!

Tiramisu, my solid black lamancha is in the kidding stall. Udder strutted and ligs gone. She's bred to my gold and white nd buck. Can't wait for our first mini manchas!!!!!!!!#


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ooh! I hope there is a black one in there!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So exciting!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Bleh.... it's not any of the small things, probably need a new motor, possibly tranny. Gonna have to pull the engine to get a solid answer.... anyone want a nice yard ornament? :lol: I blame my son 100% for this though, he's the one that drove it the most and liked to hot rod it...


----------



## sassykat6181

Big problem! The doe that had trouble the other night.....her kids are going downhill today. The buck is lethargic and drooling. His breathing is slow and sounds raspy. Doe is not as bad, but coughing. What can I do asap???? I have tylan and la200, penicillin.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

la200, b-complex, get a temp, banamine if needed. Probios, and cd antitoxin would be a good idea.


----------



## sassykat6181

How much antitoxin? Mom had cdt 4 weeks ago


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't know the doses off hand, hold on...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

5cc sq for preventive, 10cc for treatment.


----------



## sassykat6181

Oh wow, so a whole bottle. Ok. I'll go give that and b complex. He was nursing this morning. He also has inverted eyelids.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

? The C&D antitoxin I get comes in either 50-250ml bottles, not 5-10. Are you thinking of the tetanus antitoxin?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry Kat.. I hope he's ok...


----------



## sassykat6181

Yeah I hope he pulls through


----------



## sassykat6181

In other news, the lamancha had twin doelings. A black and white with frosted elf ears and a gold and white with frosted ears. She stood the whole time and was totally quiet


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh my goodness!!!  way too CUTE!! I want to snuggle them!


----------



## sassykat6181

They're super cute. They both have cute little ears. I have a guy that wanted two does too. Going to call him tomorrow. 

The buckling has improved a tiny bit. More raspy but at least he's trying to stand. The Doeling is coughing. It was a rough birth and she mildly labored all day. Jay reminded me that there was black stuff floating in the bucks sac, so maybe he swallowed some. 
Ill call the vet tomorrow and get something strong for them. I gave la200 for now. What should I ask for???


----------



## ariella42

I just got an email with a photo of the dam of the goat I have reserved. Sunshine- 2nd Place Jr. Kid, 3rd Place Get of Sire & 4th Place Best 3 Jr Does
Bred to *B Hoanbu CA Night Life








And here's the sire.









I think I'm also going to get a doe out of this girl.
Aurora- 4th place junior yearling (1 x GCH/ BJDIS)
Bred to *B Deep Creek Maximum Elevation


----------



## margaret

I like them Ariella.
Where are you getting you Nubians?


----------



## ariella42

Foxwood Nubians in TN.


----------



## margaret

I like their goats
Didn't want to travel to TN for a Nubian though, so I'm getting one from Frog Flat Farm.


----------



## ariella42

Frog Flat Farms has some nice Nubians too! They're actually further away from us than Foxwood.


----------



## ariella42

I think I just sold my little thing in the basement!


----------



## margaret

I'm picking her up at at a Show in Rocky Mount, but they're only an hour from us so we could go pick her up easily if we had to.
What thing would that be?


----------



## ariella42

It's good to be able to pick up relatively close by.

The little thing is the unregistered F2 mini Nubian my doe had  She's a cutie, but I'm glad she's going to a new home!


----------



## goathiker

6 left today...Yay. The Taco and his mom went to the veal farm and 4 yearling bucklings/wethers to the meat market.


----------



## glndg

It's Calypso Orchid time.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Pretty flowers Vicki! I don't have anything like that here!


----------



## glndg

sassykat6181 said:


> In other news, the lamancha had twin doelings. A black and white with frosted elf ears and a gold and white with frosted ears. She stood the whole time and was totally quiet


Congratulations on all the cute kids!


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Pretty flowers Vicki! I don't have anything like that here!


LOL! I don't either-- that was in Willits.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh! Lol! So pretty!


----------



## glndg

Thanks. It's great that they grew. The property had been logged at one time and there weren't any. Now it's all grown up again and the flowers returned!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. I'm feeling super brain dead.. Am I supposed to give Kat something one month before she kids other than cd&t?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

BoSe....

Enda is in prelabor, finally :lol: Her udder doubled in size since yesterday, thank god, it's still pathetic, but at least I'm not disgusted with it, just borderline disgusted with it now :lol:
But what do you expect from a line of half a gallon a day milkers as aged does? She'll probably milk a quart a day :lol: I don't know why I'm laughing, guess it's better than crying :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh ya.. A, I supposed to give her copper too?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Looks like I gave temper cdt, Bose and copper a month before she was due, so I should do that for Kat too
.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

When is she due? I thought you said monday?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I do CDT, copper, zinc, selenium, manganese, vitamin A, vitamin E and vitamin D, one month before kidding.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So even though it's obvious Edna has a buck kid in there, can we all just pretend it's going to be a doe? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> When is she due? I thought you said monday?


She's due one month from yesterday. It's on a Monday.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have copper, Bose, zinc. And already gave cdt.. So I guess I can give her the other stuff


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So even though it's obvious Edna has a buck kid in there, can we all just pretend it's going to be a doe? :lol:


Maybe she has two? Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Uh, unless they're one pounders, probably not :lol: Feels like a big buck kid, but we'll know when I see it's feet :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I can't believe I have to go back to work tomorrow... It's gonna suck being away from my babies that long!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well at 4:20am on 4/20/15, we have a cou blanc doe from Edna! Congrats Edna, you get to stay! :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Congrats Edna!


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, name her Mary Jane. :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

:lol:


----------



## CritterCarnival

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well at 4:20am on 4/20/15, we have a cou blanc doe from Edna! Congrats Edna, you get to stay! :lol:


You should name her "Up in Smoke" or "Hippy Chick"!! :slapfloor:


----------



## margaret

YAY!!
Congrats on the doe kid Lacie!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Congrats Lacie! Are you gonna keep this kid too?

It's not pretty outside... I don't wanna go out there!!


----------



## margaret

ariella42 said:


> It's good to be able to pick up relatively close by.
> 
> The little thing is the unregistered F2 mini Nubian my doe had  She's a cutie, but I'm glad she's going to a new home!


Ah, that thing...I wanted her.
I knew I wouldn't be able to convince the authorities though so I didn't even ask. Glad you found a home for her


----------



## margaret

Gah, people on CL are weird...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pics of the mammoth are on the other thread, poor Edna, took some maneuvering to get her out


----------



## Emzi00

So, name then for her?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hey guys :wave: Making 100 two ounce lotions for my son's wedding today but wanted to pop in to say hi


----------



## margaret

Going to pick out my buckling


----------



## goatygirl

December looks extremely close. Her body and babies started shifting for about two hours so i packed up all my stuff put her in her stall and slept with her as soon as I did that she went back to normal. So for three hours I slept with her and now I am here.


----------



## ariella42

Margaret, what buckling are you getting?

Olivia, what did you expect? Doe code at its finest :lol:


----------



## ariella42

The little thing was picked up today and should be at her new home by now. I hope she does well, but the girl has experience with bottle babies, a good vet, and knows I'll be happy to help in any way I can. I also told her about TGS, so hopefully she'll drop by  

Beth isn't taking it too hard. She looked for her for a while, but now she's mostly just being Beth with occasional jaunts across the pasture just to make sure she didn't miss her.


----------



## goatygirl

And it was raining severely all day so I could not hear anything over the baby monitor besides the occasional bleat or cough or kick or something close to birthing noises.


----------



## margaret

ariella42 said:


> Margaret, what buckling are you getting?


I "need" another Alpine buckling:lol:
I forgot to get pictures:doh: but he's a really nice Cou Blanc, I'm getting him in May, he's already enormous, and he just now figured out his dam has 2 teats:lol: so he'll probably getalotbigger.


----------



## ariella42

Haha, of course you "need" him :lol: You'll definitely have to post photos once you get him


----------



## margaret

I plan to use him on 2 or 3 this year.
This is his dam.
http://www.sweetflowersfarm.com/images/639df208b53def4724f5c134855e5a32_nnyd_0ffc.png
She looks awesome in person and she LA'd with a 90


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What's her #, Margaret? Curious to see her doe line performance, etc.


----------



## margaret

http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001462214


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well no wonder you think the kid is nice, her SSS is Peeps' dad :lol: And her first appraisal wasn't too good, but her 2nd was much better, her offspring are an improvement over her though.
Overall not bad


----------



## goatygirl

She is going to kid tonight I just know it. She is being extra cuddly this evening and her udder is tighter.


----------



## sassykat6181

Ugh, I am so done with boers....they are just not hardy. One little guy, the sick one, has inverted eyelids


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Really? I thought boers were a pretty hardy breed.. Poor little fella.. He probably has more issues internally though.. Maybe he is just a fluke? Or have you been seeing this a lot?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:sigh: Kat just hit me in the eyebrow with her big fat head AGAIN because I was setting down the grain bowl and at that exact moment she decided that the dog that had been standing next to us for ten minutes ( and stands next to us every day) was very scary... BF said he thinks I'm gonna have a black eye this time....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, Boers in my opinion are a pain as well. Anything that can go wrong with them, will go wrong. They take 10x longer to get going at birth, they are very prone to eye issues, usually rather weak, gurgly and stupid at birth as well, and most just don't thrive unless they get their 3-8lbs of grain a day to maintain. 
When mine are gone, that's it for me, never again. I've never had Alpine kids take 3 days to stand, or need tube fed for 3 days either. Never had an alpine become basically anorexic when I take them off grain, or be so prone to selenium deficiency.

Boer crosses are different though, they have enough of another breed to survive :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> :sigh: Kat just hit me in the eyebrow with her big fat head AGAIN because I was setting down the grain bowl and at that exact moment she decided that the dog that had been standing next to us for ten minutes ( and stands next to us every day) was very scary... BF said he thinks I'm gonna have a black eye this time....


You need to wear sunglasses when you're out with them. I used to have big sunglasses I'd wear outside in the animal pens, before I went so blind, simply because stuff like that happens. 
You probably won't get a black eye, takes a pretty dang good hit.... speaking from experience :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol, that's what I told him, she hit me just as hard last time and my eye brow swelled up just as big and I woke up and forgot it ever happened :lol:

But I think sunglasses would just shatter and hurt my face...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, you gotta pay for the shatterproof lenses :lol: And it's not like something from the movies, when they crack and break it's never in a million tiny pieces, they crack and break in big pieces.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Still.. Plastic breaking against my eyes doesn't sound fun... I have a hard forehead.. Like a cave man lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So what'd you name Tempers kids?

Here we have,
Fenris
Francine
Fergie
Roxanne
Brigade
Andraste, but we call her Orphan Annie
The Tender Vigilante :lol: Aka Ante
Alillia (Alillea?) Edna's doe
Giraffe :lol:
Reema (Buffy's doe)
and Farris (Buffy's buck)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

View attachment 93738

See, I can barely even see where she hit me!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Umm... I have Franklin... Little doe and Big doe...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I need to set up the creep area tomorrow, the little ones are ready to eat now, and Fenris thought the manna sub was the most amazing thing ever, so I felt like I've deprived him this entire time :lol: He's so cute still, I can't believe I still love him as much as I do, by now I usually hate the bottle kids, but he has such good manners, and he comes bleating, bouncing and running to me when I say his name, how can you hate that? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol, I would hate my kids if they were bottle kids..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I can't even tell where she hit you! If you were going to get a black eye, that would already be starting, it'd be pretty swollen.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lol, I would hate my kids if they were bottle kids..


You shouldn't ever have human kids then :lol:

Fergie isn't even a bottle kid, but she's the worst. She jumps all over the little kids while they try to eat, and half the time they get her feet kicking them all over their little faces, ugh, it's so hard to feed them with her around them!

The one thing I like about the bottle kids is how easy they are to catch though :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My kids are super easy to catch


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Gotta go milk, then I'm probably going to watch tv or something before I go to bed. I've been up since 7am yesterday :lol:
So I probably won't be back after I milk, so I'm saying good night now :lol: :wave:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Lacie..

I'm still only getting 3.5 cups from Temper every night.. Is that normal?


----------



## sassykat6181

Little boy is starting to feel better today. I searched online how to fix his inverted eyelid. Plain dental floss and superglue. Worked like a stitch. We'll see how well it works, but right now, the lashes are where they are supposed to be


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's awesome! How's he feeling??


----------



## sassykat6181

He fought me holding him so he's getting better. Gave him baytril and banamine last night. I really thought for a day I was going to lose him, they go downhill so fast. 
Now I'm bottle feeding two little runts from a first time momma that had triplets. The sister is huge and just pushes them away


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw! That's good he's a little fighter! He's a cutie! But I'm a sucker for ears


----------



## sassykat6181

There's no question they're adorable, but with my NDs I never have to do anything. Even the mini lamanchas born on Sunday were bouncing after a couple hours


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, I bred my boer to an nd last year, her kids came out already knowing what to do! And they are super hardy! I junk I de wormed them once and my dad still has them and they have no issues


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Temper wants to come back out and play with the other goats..


----------



## ariella42

Beth is still looking for her kid, but she seems mostly okay. I think she's happy to be out with the rest of the herd again.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So DH and my sister tried to kill me last night :lol: I told them I don't like vegetables, but they talked me into eating some last night (we had a fish fry last night). I had 6 pieces of lettuce and 12 pieces of carrot, didn't feel good at 2am, and most of what I threw up was the lettuce and carrots.... unfortunately I didn't make it to the toilet and now the sink is clogged up... still have to deal with that. 
DH asked me at 6 this morning why the sink was clogged up, I told him he tried to kill me with those darn vegetables :lol:


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well no wonder you think the kid is nice, her SSS is Peeps' dad :lol: And her first appraisal wasn't too good, but her 2nd was much better, her offspring are an improvement over her though.
> Overall not bad


Not bad...that's pretty good coming fromyou:lol:
What was her first appraisal score?
I actually went to look at kids out of her half sister since Lantana toes out in the front, but I really like both of her kids from this year and she looked really nice too.
And out fo the 4 or 5 kids of hers I saw, only 1 toed out, the bukling also has a really nice rear legs set, which will be good for some of my does


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Down at the bottom it shows her 1st and 2nd LA


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So I found out who has Peeps' granddaughters.... contemplating emailing them to see if they still have them. They're only 5yrs old.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How did you find them?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I looked up who owned those two does, got their name, address, phone number and email :lol: Same way I got your address :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! I thought you got my address on the package I sent you!

Nobody ever answered me if 3.5 cups is normal to get from a doe nursing trips?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, all you put on it was "Dee" and my name and address. You were being cautious and didn't want a return address. 
But yeah, that's how I got your name and address, adga # etc, also has your phone number and email, but I already have those :lol:

Yeah, that's normal for a doe nursing trips.


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well no wonder you think the kid is nice, her SSS is Peeps' dad :lol: And her first appraisal wasn't too good, but her 2nd was much better, her offspring are an improvement over her though.
> Overall not bad


He's out of one of those bucks you didn't like:lol:
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001660571


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

margaret said:


> He's out of one of those bucks you didn't like:lol:
> http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001660571


Must have been ugly for me to say that, he looks nice on paper :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Where's his picture again, I need to make sure :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol Lacie the stalker


----------



## NyGoatMom

I have to say...the Boer wether I had was always needing selenium...I like boers but I'd have to have one that was meaty looking, with clean 1 x 1 teats and not "frumpy" in the hind end...I hate those extra teats , they're kinda freaky looking :lol: Guess I'm a dairy gal!

It would also have to throw clean teated kids...:lol: or forget it!


----------



## nigies4ever

It is a little creepy that ADGA gives members access to everyone else's info..next thing you know they'll be including your Social Security #. :lol:


----------



## margaret

This is his dam








I can't find the one of him. All I remember is that he's very hairy:lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

I have a very nice 1x1 and her triplets are 1x1. Definitely problems with BoSe. Going to need a new bottle soon. Fortunately my vet is cool


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lol Lacie the stalker


No, no, no, we've been over this... Private Investigator :shades:  :lol:

And I could have found all that info in the membership directory anyhow, it's not different than a phone book :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Lacie, did you find out who owned them through ADGA or some other source? I've seen a few goats in the past I wanted to know who the current owner was, but I didn't think it was available through ADGA.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ADGA. I ran a report on the does to see the current owner. If you want to find out for any of yours let me know.


----------



## ariella42

I guess that's part of their subscription service since I don't recall seeing that option. Of course, I can't currently get into member services. If you have a free minute, could you look up Hay Pritty Niko Herminie? I'm just wondering if her current owners ever registered her since she showed up on my LA report.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Looks like she's still in your name


----------



## ariella42

Hmm...I hope she's okay, but I guess I shouldn't worry about it. That's the hard part about selling goats, though I'm sure you know that. Thanks for checking.


----------



## goathiker

Sunny has a consultation set up for Thursday. Please pray for good news.


----------



## ariella42

She'll be in my thoughts and prayers, Jill. I hope it goes well!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Poor sunny! I'll pray for her! Hope she's ok!


----------



## nigies4ever

Praying for Sunny, Jill. 

Ariella, you may want to contact them and see if they're ever interested in registering her...if not, contact ADGA and have her filed as sold without papers. A seasoned ADGA friend of mine advised I do this with a doe who turned out to be pet quality because, goodness forbid she ends up in the wrong hands and scrapies is traced back to them, since she's registered under your name, it could be trouble for you. Although you'd probably know a whole heck of a lot more about the legal side of that than I would :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She is registered, they just haven't transferred her to their name. I wouldn't worry about it, I've waited sometimes 5+ years before transferring something to me name before :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

I meant registering her into their name :lol: 

Truth be told, I just reeeaallyyy didn't want that "doe" (she was a hermie) I transferred in my name. :lol:


----------



## ariella42

nigies4ever said:


> Praying for Sunny, Jill.
> 
> Ariella, you may want to contact them and see if they're ever interested in registering her...if not, contact ADGA and have her filed as sold without papers. A seasoned ADGA friend of mine advised I do this with a doe who turned out to be pet quality because, goodness forbid she ends up in the wrong hands and scrapies is traced back to them, since she's registered under your name, it could be trouble for you. Although you'd probably know a whole heck of a lot more about the legal side of that than I would :lol:


Good point. Of course, I'll have to file her as sold anyway since I'm not having her LA'ed. Maybe I'll email the people and see if they're planning on transferring her registration.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I got my lamb bar from caprine supply about two weeks ago right? The invoice said the hoof trimmers would be on their way at a later date but didn't specify... Shouldn't I have those by now?? I really need to trim hooves but my trimmers are dull and cheap...


----------



## margaret

Lacie, can you look up Clematis's performance report?
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001462215


----------



## ariella42

Dee, give them a call. I had a horrible time getting my whole order the last time I ordered from Hoeggar's, and I ended up calling about three times (they might be happy I don't order from them anymore :lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Great... I sure hope they can get it here soon..


----------



## sassykat6181

Decided to browse my local craigslist.....someone bred a Boer buck to their Nigerian doe. Thankfully she's ok, but they're selling the kids as "100%nigerian100%Boer" smh


----------



## ariella42

Haha, that's math for you. I love looking at the goat ads on CL. My favorites are the "purebred" (no papers of course) ones that are clearly a mixed breed. I saw a "purebred" ND buck with Boer coloration and 2/3 drop ears :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw.. I don't like looking at Craigslist goats bc they are always skinny and I just want to feed them...


----------



## sassykat6181

They said they were "rare" because boers don't usually have blue eyes.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahahaha! :ROFL: :slapfloor: :lol:


----------



## margaret

:slapfloor:
"Bore" goats:lol:
http://raleigh.craigslist.org/grd/4986352742.html


----------



## NyGoatMom

sassykat6181 said:


> They said they were "rare" because boers don't usually have blue eyes.


:lol: I saw that one too!! :ROFL:


----------



## NyGoatMom

ariella42 said:


> Dee, give them a call. I had a horrible time getting my whole order the last time I ordered from Hoeggar's, and I ended up calling about three times (they might be happy I don't order from them anymore :lol


It took over two months for me to get my "back ordered" fragrance oil. I had to call finally and she said..."Oh no it shouldn't have taken that long!" Then they sent it


----------



## margaret

sassykat6181 said:


> They said they were "rare" because boers don't usually have blue eyes.


:slapfloor:
Yeah well most people don't breed Boers to Nigerians:lol:


----------



## ariella42

Sounds about right. I like ordering from small, family-run businesses when I can, but I can't wait months to get an entire order when nothing I ordered was listed as back-ordered until after they charged me for it.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I know...I was only ordering that one fragrance oil...and when I got it this time, I noticed it had a Brambleberry sticker on it which is where I order all my other oils :lol: so I guess I'll stick to BB and for livestock supplies Jeffers...


----------



## ariella42

Haha, yeah I guess you can cut out the middle man on FOs :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Absolutely...I feel bad but this was the second time having issues. The first time they sent a $500.00 order to someone else and couldn't find it for a while. I had to wait until the person who got it called them and was honest and sent it back!


----------



## margaret

sassykat6181 said:


> Decided to browse my local craigslist.....someone bred a Boer buck to their Nigerian doe. Thankfully she's ok, but they're selling the kids as "100%nigerian100%Boer" smh


Maybe they mean Dam 100% Nigerian and the sire was 100% Boer.


----------



## ariella42

NyGoatMom said:


> Absolutely...I feel bad but this was the second time having issues. The first time they sent a $500.00 order to someone else and couldn't find it for a while. I had to wait until the person who got it called them and was honest and sent it back!


They what?! They're lucky the person was honest, but that was their problem, not yours. I sent two orders to them too. The last time was the worst. They were going to hold my entire order until one of my cultures came in. I called and they sent the rest, but discovered they were out of something else. It took me nearly two months to get everything and by the time I got all of my cheese making stuff it was basically time to dry off my doe :brickwall:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Are you talking about caprine supply? I had no idea they had issues..


----------



## ariella42

No, I'm talking about Hoeggar's. After my experiences with them, I'm almost scared to try Caprine :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

margaret said:


> Lacie, can you look up Clematis's performance report?
> http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001462215


What exactly are you looking for, show wins? Progeny accomplishments, her LA's?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She also has an unrestricted leg from 2012


----------



## sassykat6181

Anyone have a recipe for a baby goat enema? The little guy is starting to feel a lot better but I haven't seen him poop and he cries out when he nurses


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> She also has an unrestricted leg from 2012


Yeah that, thanks


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I always use warm soapy water for enemas


----------



## sassykat6181

Ok thanks I'll try that


----------



## sassykat6181

Alright, I did the enema. A little bit of normal textured yellow poo came out. Horray for poop! He must be going on his own.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay poop! It's the time of year for goat people to be happy about poop!


----------



## goatygirl

I spent the whole day drooling over Fairlea's goats I want one of their milkers so bad I can't wait two year for my own doelings.


----------



## margaret

I love their goats!


----------



## sassykat6181

Anyone looking for a great ND buck? I have a 3 yr old up for sale.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hey guys....can you give me some links to the best nubian does/bucks in the country? I just wanna look at them and see what is desired in a dairy nubian. I don't really know names...Just Lynnhaven cause I called her once and asked about a doeling...too high a price for my wallet :shock: but I'd love to!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My favorite Nubian pair is from Hoanbu, if for nothing other than their bodies.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I love working at a feed store! Lol! I was sent home with five bags of horse treats for the goats, a bag of dog jerky, and two boxes of milk filters! Whoo! Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> My favorite Nubian pair is from Hoanbu, if for nothing other than their bodies.


 :drool: me wuves!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> My favorite Nubian pair is from Hoanbu, if for nothing other than their bodies.


Oh my goodness :drool: they are gorgeous! Look at that doe on the right! The depth :faint::faint:


----------



## ariella42

Is there anything other than genetics that would cause hooves to grow very quickly? I just trimmed Beth's hooves 5 weeks after the last trimming and you'd think they'd gone 2 months at least! I was trying to trim more often since she has kind of wonky hooves (I now think zinc could be a factor in that as well), but I didn't trim her last month because she was extremely pregnant and then had a kid on her for a while. Any ideas?


----------



## ariella42

Those are some seriously gorgeous does, Lacie! Oh my, the depth there! I'm (hopefully) getting a Foxwood doe out of a Hoanbu buck soon. She's due tomorrow ray::kidred:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ariella42 said:


> Is there anything other than genetics that would cause hooves to grow very quickly? I just trimmed Beth's hooves 5 weeks after the last trimming and you'd think they'd gone 2 months at least! I was trying to trim more often since she has kind of wonky hooves (I now think zinc could be a factor in that as well), but I didn't trim her last month because she was extremely pregnant and then had a kid on her for a while. Any ideas?


It's the feed. They need more frequent trims if they are getting grain. Copper def causes the hooves to twist/curl too.


----------



## ariella42

Aha! Thank you for explaining that. I'd never heard that before, but it certainly makes sense.


----------



## ariella42

And I just copper bolused her. I think I'm going to have to go to every 3 months because she was definitely looking red and slightly fishtailed.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And speaking of hooves, that what I was doing today, trimming the bucks hooves and giving them shots. Stupid Nehru sneezed while I was giving him his ADE, and it went through and stabbed me while I was still in the middle of getting the rest out. I have no idea how much of it I got, enough for a lump, but I look forward to seeing if my skin and hair will look nicer :slapfloor: On the downside, I have his nasty dna mingling with mine :ROFL:


----------



## ariella42

Haha, well you'll have to report back. If you get better skin and hair you might start a trend with goat people :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, not sure anyone wants to intentionally stab themselves though :lol: 

And in other news, the kid creep area is done, after some modifications and throwing Fancy out over the fence after she found her way in :lol: The babies are more interested in playing in the feed at the moment, and Fenris gets so worked up about it. He's so funny, like a grumpy old cat, he likes things a certain way, and he wants to be the baby, but also the boss :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And the Nubian peoples, my favorite buck is Star Status http://www.hoanbu.com/Status.html


----------



## ariella42

He's the DSS of my theoretical doe


----------



## sassykat6181

Pile of kids!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

FINALLY! The pup I'm getting finally got into the vet for his PRA and PLL testing. Now I just have to wait for him to get the results back before I can pick him up. Hopefully it will be before Tuesday, because she's leaving for a week on Tuesday, then I'd have to wait even longer to pick him up :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have one of those too Kat  lol!
View attachment 93849


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I got a hair cut!
View attachment 93851


----------



## goathiker

Oops, they hit the quick and made your hair bleed...


----------



## NyGoatMom

So excited! Clarabelles 2 bucklings will be going here when weaned. I am donating to them...check out the story in this link..

http://www.green-goats.com/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I like it Dee, looks like my oldest daughters hair. She dyes hers black, with flaming hot pink highlights :lol: I'm pink-phobic, so I opt for a neon orange come halloween time :lol:

That's cool Stephanie!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx, I like it!


----------



## goathiker

Susan's silly Nigerians still want to lay in my lap while I'm trimming them. Buttercup is so huge she was sitting like a dog getting her manicure :lol:

She has kids on both sides, 4 more than likely.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need a new job..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just fed the babies and I still have 4 gallons of goat milk in my fridge.... the morning milking feeds them for the entire day, then I have the accumulative night milkings and the puppies can only drink so much :lol:


----------



## ariella42

I have 230 pages to print for a closing this afternoon and my printer decides to act us today :brickwall:


----------



## NyGoatMom

oh man...that stinks!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Rant: I am so sick of unreliable child support! He owes over 100 grand now...and just started paying recently and is still not consistent after 14 years! :rant smilie:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hmm... :scratch: well.. I can see why your not with him anymore....


----------



## ariella42

That really sucks. Makes malfunctioning printers seems pretty good, in fact. I'm sorry you have to deal with that.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks Ariella...just frustrating that in 14 years he has not grown up at all. sighs.....they'll never see that money...thing was he was such a jerk when we split..I offered to have him pay me 200.00 a month for twins...He said he'd see me in court. Idiot. He ticked the judge off so bad by the end of it, she slapped him with the maximum amount....so he hasn't paid diddly squat for 14 years. Now recently he actually got a real job and had a decent payment coming in but I knew that was too good to last too long.
He will never own anything without a lien...and if he inherits anything, he'll have to give it up. Who would wanna live like that?
Anyway, he just recently started communicating with them on FB....and he's not even very good at that.I tell the kids he probably feels awkward, yada yada...(make excuses)because to me there is no sense in bad mouthing him to them. It'd just make them feel worse.....but he's such a loser! :lol: I can say that here!


----------



## ariella42

Sounds like you're well shot of him, at least! It's great you're not bad-mouthing him to your kids, but I'm sure it's hard sometimes.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Eh, used to be...but that was lifetime ago...I just wish he'd pay something consistently for them, ya know? :shrug: Does make it easier to pay my kids doctor bills...my DD had PCOS and IBS so she has been to a lot of docs and had tons of tests...


----------



## ariella42

Doctor bills are a real killer. That's part of why we haven't had kids yet - we just can't afford even the prenatal care, let alone anything afterward.


----------



## ariella42

Ugh, one of our SC attorneys just referred a speeding ticket to me. I hate going to court! I just want to practice real estate law :mecry::rant smilie:


----------



## NyGoatMom

haha...well it's a start!

Today just keeps getting better....Daisy just killed her daughter Half Pint by laying on her


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't know how he gets away with that......

Oh sheesh... I'm so sorry about half pint  :mecry:


----------



## ariella42

Oh no! I'm au sorry :hug:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, me too ...:sigh:


----------



## NyGoatMom

One of those days where I love/hate goats


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh, and it's spitting snow today.


----------



## nigies4ever

So sorry about Half Pint and your ex...prayers sent.


----------



## nigies4ever

So Miss Athena is approaching her 1 month till kidding mark...I know I need to do CD&T here soon (ugh, injection site lumps), as well as copper. I know a lot of people do BoSe prior to kidding, but I don't want to OD her. She had it early March/late Feb (not 100% sure). Should I give it? And anything else I should give?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Aw man, that sucks Stephanie, all of that  My sister found out she was pregnant 2 months after they got married and she was 18, she came up to her husband as was basically "Oh my god Larry, I need to talk to you, I just found out I'm pregnant, what do I do?" and he just looked at her with a "The heck do I care" kind of face, and he said "I don't care. Keep it, get rid of it, give it away, it's your kid, I don't want it." And then he left, didn't come back for a few months, then left again, and was only around for like 2 weeks after she was born. But over 30 years later, he shows up and he's a part of her life now... She used to call him when she was little and his new wife would answer the phone and she'd ask if she could talk to her dad, so she'd come up to him and say "Larry, your daughters' on the phone" and he'd just tell her to say he wasn't there. She could hear the entire thing, and that was heartbreaking, he was terrible. 

Sorry about little half pint, that stinks


----------



## margaret

Sorry about Half Pint Stephanie

Lacie, do you have any advice on clipping black does? All of mine look terrible for 2-3 weeks after clipping...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What blade are you using, and what kind of clippers? I rarely ever clipped mine to the skin with the the #10 blade, I usually used a #7 finishing blade on them, which is equal to using a 1/8" guard, just looked nicer. So if you don't have a #7 finishing blade, I would suggest using your #10 or #40 blade (I like using the #40), with a 1/8" guard on them. Go over them about a billion times in every which direction with the guard on, and they'll usually look like they were clipped 3 weeks ago and grew it out. 

But if not, use the #10 blade and LONG even strokes, no short strokes. Reason behind that is that if you do short strokes, it's a lot harder for the clippers to pick up those little hairs again to get them all even, than if they can grab the long hairs and get it the 1st time. Bathe them before clipping, get all the crud off them, then bathe again after clipping, spray them down with a skin and coat conditioner, brush it in.


----------



## margaret

Thanks!
Been using a #10, I do have a #4 which I could use, I'm using Oster A5s


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She looks like a psychopath to me, that face! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

margaret said:


> Thanks!
> Been using a #10, I do have a #4 which I could use, I'm using Oster A5s


I think a #4 might be a little long.... Let me look up the sizing


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah so the #4 would leave it at 3/8ths of an inch, and that's a bit too long. So I would recommend getting the #7 or even a #2 blade.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

#2?? That would be longer than a 4??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

A #4 will clip the hair to 0.38 inches, a #2 will clip it to 0.25 inches.


----------



## margaret

OK, I'll look into getting a #7.
They probably cost too much...I don't have any money:lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They're between $25-30.


----------



## sassykat6181

Definitely need to make a lambar for these Boer bucklings. They see me and come running. They're only 5 pounds.....imagine a 300 pound Boer buck that still thinks he's a bottle baby?!?!


----------



## sassykat6181




----------



## goathiker

The vet felt that Sunny's lump was nothing to worry about. He says it doesn't involve any mammary tissue. He kept using words like tiny and barely palpable. 
We're going to do a blood panel and I think I'll go ahead and spay her. We're supposed to have someone who doesn't live with her feel the lump every two weeks to see if it changes. Right now he doesn't want to do major surgery over what could very well go away on it's own.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Good news !


----------



## goathiker

He also says she's fat and she has to lose 3 pounds :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Great news! Yay Sunny


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

LOL! Luckily he has not seen my goaties....


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

So happy for you Jill️


----------



## nigies4ever

Our dogs could stand to lose some too...but a little more than 3 pounds. Meanwhile I can't keep weight on Athena during this pregnancy...and the wether is fat and happy, lol.


----------



## nigies4ever

So Jill...I hear you're getting another ND? :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Yep...And I sold all my trouble makers so I no longer have to fear for my life while feeding :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

Cute...Berry Berry #2


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks guys....been a rough day. and to end the day off...it's 28 degrees here :hair: and snowing!! I hope tomorrow is better than this.

Next year if I get a runt...I'm pulling it and if she ever lays on another one again, I'll pull them all every time. I was just trying to let it be more natural  Let the learning curve continue....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay sunny! :stars: so happy to hear good news! I had a pooy day.. Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Glad she's ok Jill! And 3lbs, that's nothin'! :lol:

Guess I better go milk, even though I have nowhere to put another 1 3/4 gallons..... And I milked Edna's one side out, just eyeballing it, it was probably almost a qt, so she might turn out to be a gallon a day milker this year, that's double what her mother milked as a 5yr old.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And Jill, I see you're slowly converting.... I'm not ok with this :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Temper gave me just over 2 3/4 cups today.. So either the kids are drinking more or me milking a little early really messed things up..


----------



## goathiker

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> And Jill, I see you're slowly converting.... I'm not ok with this :lol:


Nah, these 2 are to replace the 3 big wethers my daughters were keeping here as pets. One of which had horns and tried to take me down on a regular basis. 
Just trying to make life a bit easier. I'll always have full sized does.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh thank god! :lol: I just don't think I can handle another Nigi convert :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol but nigi's are so cute!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, but I hate the idea of having to stuff my giant hands in something so tiny, should something go wrong with a kidding. And they seem like they'd be more fragile when it comes to how hard you have to pull those suckers out sometimes :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

I love my Nigies, but I'd never buy another one. They're a pain in the butt on the stand...my prejudice against mini breeds on stanchions will never end. :lol: They're just so evil! Plus, bending over in the show ring is not fun...back pain and it's sure not fun to see the exhibitor in front of you's butt crack. :greengrin: (sorry, couldn't resist)

So I guess I'm what you could call a full-size breed convert? :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

Aside from the username...which I regret to this day, hahah

That would be back in 2012 before the earless life took over :lol:


----------



## goathiker

TGS will change your user name for you if you PM her.


----------



## nigies4ever

Really? Good to know...now to think of something :think:


----------



## sassykat6181

Skyla got me hooked on lamanchas last summer. I just had my first mini lamanchas born and man are they sweet!

We'll always keep a couple Nigerians though. Kids are super easy to sell, can never have enough


----------



## ThreeHavens

My Nigerians have put up with some serious pulling. They're not fragile, they're quite sturdy lil munchkins. :lol: And I'm biased I admit but most of my girls have been really good on the milkstand, even for babysitters.


----------



## Trickyroo

NyGoatMom said:


> Thanks guys....been a rough day. and to end the day off...it's 28 degrees here :hair: and snowing!! I hope tomorrow is better than this.
> 
> Next year if I get a runt...I'm pulling it and if she ever lays on another one again, I'll pull them all every time. I was just trying to let it be more natural  Let the learning curve continue....


Im so sorry Stephanie :hug:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks Laura......

As for the nigi's they look cute but...every one I have met has been an obnoxious brat :lol: They have short goats disease :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

goathiker said:


> The vet felt that Sunny's lump was nothing to worry about. He says it doesn't involve any mammary tissue. He kept using words like tiny and barely palpable.
> We're going to do a blood panel and I think I'll go ahead and spay her. We're supposed to have someone who doesn't live with her feel the lump every two weeks to see if it changes. Right now he doesn't want to do major surgery over what could very well go away on it's own.


Yikes Jill , how scary for you  Im glad he feels its nothing to worry about , what a huge relief ! I'll keep Sunny in my prayers :hug:
If you don't mind me asking , where is the lump ?


----------



## margaret

Nigerians are NOT fragile!!:lol:
I'm selling most of mine, I did find out this year that if the kids are raised on lambar they aren't bad. Loretta is really sweet and friendly and her dam actually stands still on the stand! The other one's kid was dam raised this year and she is a BRAT. I feel tempted to use words that really shouldn't come out of my mouth when I'm milking her and I feel like killing her kid about 10 times a day:slapfloor:


----------



## Trickyroo

NyGoatMom said:


> Thanks Laura......
> 
> As for the nigi's they look cute but...every one I have met has been an obnoxious brat :lol: They have short goats disease :lol:


You haven't met my nigis  Baby will curl up in your lap first chance she gets , Olive will just melt your heart and Claire will change your mind on them forever. Bill will just crack you up with his personality and HoneyBee's ideas of taking over the herd as their new herd queen will impress you  And of course Sweetie's nature is to be as sweeter then the day before and will be your bestest friend if you give her a butt scratch , and tell her how beautiful she is 
You just haven't been around the right nigies IMO.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh , and being low to the ground gives them some pulling ability and can really blow away any large breed IMO , they are little power 
houses in their own right


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahaha...that may be true about not being around the right ones...and I have learned with goats to never say never :lol: but as it stands now, I don't plan on owning any


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Can anyone think of anything I need at TSC besides quest? Lol!


----------



## NyGoatMom

You need a new trailer bed and have it shipped to NY :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Might as well send one to MA while you're at it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> Skyla got me hooked on lamanchas last summer. I just had my first mini lamanchas born and man are they sweet!
> 
> We'll always keep a couple Nigerians though. Kids are super easy to sell, can never have enough


Heheh!!!  once you meet them you can't say no! 

Yah, thats one reason we didn't sell out of our Nigies completely, plus I do love the little buggers


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! I don't ink they sell those at TSC


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Where's Jill? I ran Tempers fecal and only found cocci.... She's still having a bit of clumpy poo... So is Obsidian b I have given up on him.. It's so frustrating..


----------



## sassykat6181

Have you treated with toltrazuril?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh, it's raining again... I do NOT want to go out and milk.... I'm in a slump again :sigh:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I haven treated her with the toltrazuril but it didn't do anything for the buck this time around... I was trying to figure out if she had enough oocysts to treat..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Of course after all this head scratching she gives me some normal berries... onder:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

We're having potatoes for dinner, well, liquid potatoes..... it's vodka, he'll be back in like a half hour :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol.. I've been having a lot of bloody Mary's, I think tonight is a beer night


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's in celebration :lol: They almost didn't give him his check today because the lady was sick and behind on paperwork, but he was able to pick it up tonight and pay pg&e, so we still have power! Yay! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! I almost didn't get my check today too.. So I'll celebrate with you! :cheers:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have been dying without TGS lol!!!


----------



## Lstein

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I have been dying without TGS lol!!!


Same :sigh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

All my PMs are gone though


----------



## CritterCarnival

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I have been dying without TGS lol!!!


Same here...:tears:

Then I remembered someone had said they started a FB page...(that I didn't join...:doh...and I wasted some time trying to find it to get a pseudo-TGS fix. No luck...:sigh:

Anybody know and/or use the FB page and willing to share the link here for future reference?? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I have been extremely bored without you all! Not fun being here by myself for about 80% of the day :lol: 
HOWEVER, I think in like the what, 4 days it was down? I lost like 10lbs... mostly pacing :ROFL:


----------



## sassykat6181

Maybe it was a ploy to get more people to pay


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Here's some pics of the babies from a few days ago.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Gotta go feed babies and milk, then move 3 truckloads of woodchips that got dumped here... :GAAH: I'll be back on later. :wave:


----------



## ariella42

My second Foxwood doe was born :stars: There are two out of the Hoanbu buck for me to choose from


----------



## sassykat6181




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Went bowling last night with a few friends... I was killed!! Lol! As good as I am at Wii bowling, I'm equally as bad at real bowling :lol: :ROFL:
This was the last game... We were all tired and done with it, and I was WAY behind! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

This was the first game... I didn't die so badly :lol:


----------



## margaret

Thank the Lord! I've been dying without TGS!!! :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Just goes to show how addicted we are!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ugh, one pickup load moved, now like 12 more to go... I need to put a sign out so they stop dumping a truckload of chips in front of my driveway every morning at 7am!


----------



## margaret

sassykat6181 said:


> Just goes to show how addicted we are!!!!


I know! Makes me wonder what I did before I joined.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! Everyone is back!! Hi Friends! I missed you all!! :lol: :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep!


----------



## goatygirl

December gave birth like the hour TGS went down like one minute I was on it then she went into labor then I can back in 20 minutes later to report and it was down!:hair:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no! I would have been freaking out!... Hope everything went well?


----------



## goatygirl

When December lost her plug we thought it would be an hour or so before she gave birth so kelsie and I stayed outside with her while mom was inside mom locked the door to the barn from the outside before she went in. 10 minutes later the first one was coming out and we could not find the legs we where freaking out calling for mom who had the tv turned up so loud she could not hear us yelling for her. So Kelsie kicked down the barn door and went to get mom. They all turned out fine and we got a new door.:laugh:


----------



## ariella42

I'm glad everything worked out. They're cuties!


----------



## ariella42

I like the reasoning here.


----------



## nigies4ever

The whole time TGS was down I was hoping nothing would go wrong :lol: I depend on all of you experts..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I said screw the woodchips, got in the truck and went to nevada for the day :lol: Brought home my new stud too :greengrin:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

I was going crazy without you all- who else understands about my goat addiction?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:greengrin: These are his 6w old pics. And Dee, the big red male that I said was his dad, is barely 2yrs old. I asked specifically because you thought he was old :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No, I said he looked old and sick :lol: big difference! Cute puppy though! Can't wait to see what we get from him! Notice "WE" lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I still have no idea what gave you the impression that he looked old and sick :lol: I LOVED all her dogs, such rich dark colors, short wide muzzles, and massive bone size. Not one of her dogs looked under 70lbs. Her blue male Twister looked like he was probably 80lbs.
Right now he's currently taken up residence against my side, from my hip to the top of my head, he's giant :lol: Probably weighs 15lbs right now, turned 9 weeks yesterday.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Are they supposed to be that big?.. I like them because of their nice medium size.. 80# is just too much


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Some of her shorter ones were pushing it on the weight, but she free feeds all her dogs, so they eat when they please. But bone, plus muscle makes a pretty heavy dog, then you add some fluff to that and you have a pretty big dog :lol: 
This was my favorite female of hers. Love that color, her muzzle is actually shorter in person too.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

55lbs is average for my females though. My males are usually 60-65lbs


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's cute! But ya, she's fat..


----------



## goathiker

EEK AHH *shudder* you're all back


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You know you missed us!! :grouphug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Guess not


----------



## nigies4ever

:lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

For those that have done showmanship...has anybody ever had a judge ask medical questions?(other than body parts and the occasional "what is mastitis" question) Trying to figure out what I need to study for this weekend


----------



## goathiker

I did have some of those questions asked when doing rabbit 4-H.


----------



## sassykat6181

Was the site down for only some of us?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It was down for me...,

I have been having crazy weird dreams the past few nights...band it's makin me too tired to get up... :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Wanna see my super cute mini manchas?!?!?!?!


----------



## margaret

They're cute but they'd be cuter if they had bigger ears:lol: At least the ears are semi-existent on these ones:lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Mom is full lamancha with no ears and dad is my Nigerian dwarf buck. Both of them have little frosted ears. What they lack in ears, they more than make up for in personality!


----------



## NyGoatMom

My first grandchild was born last night..9 lbs 1/2 an ounce...Maxon Raymond ...he is a cutie


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They are do cute! I love the black one, it looks like Galaxy with no ears! :lol:

Cute human baby too Stephanie! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

The munchie babies are cute too 

I have been soooooo busy....I hardly noticed TGS was down. But glad it's back :stars:


----------



## sassykat6181

Have a doe with a scabby sore on each teat. Kids are nursing but not as much as they should be. Their mouths are fine. Can I spray FightBac (chlorhex) or is it bad for the kids?.


----------



## ariella42

Cute babies all around 

Congrats on becoming a grandma, Stephanie!


----------



## ariella42

By the way, how bad is it for clippers to clip a goat without bathing her first?


----------



## ksalvagno

Congratulations! What a beautiful boy!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks guys...he is so alert it's adorable 

On the goat front...I am behind the eight ball with milking this season. I usually start pulling at two weeks and milk. The kids are 3 weeks and 3 days already and I have not done that yet! Where does the time go????
My Sable/Saanen boys horns are coming in massive! The bud bases are huge!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Going to try and get pics tomorrow...


----------



## ariella42

My new clippers arrived, but the #2 guide comb was broken. I contacted Amazon to see if there was any way to get it replaced without sending back the whole package and waiting for a replacement (since it took 2 weeks to get the first and I ended up clipping Beth's udder with DH's beard trimmer :lol. They gave me a 20% refund, which was about $25


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well that's cool!


----------



## ariella42

Yeah, I don't even know if I'm going to use that guide, I just wanted a replacement if I could get one.


----------



## NyGoatMom

So my 16 year old daughter is making dinner...Braized balsamic chicken breast, roasted garlic potatoes and green beans....I wish she were in the mood to cook more often :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sounds yummy!!

My kids are 15 days old today! Big doe weighed in at 19.5#


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No wonder I can't get Temper to gain weight! Although it does t help that she doesn't want to eat her grain..


----------



## NyGoatMom

She's gorgeous!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx  she's the shy one. But she's coming around really nice since I let her give me a back massage yesterday


----------



## ariella42

Sounds delicious, Stephanie. You should send her over here 

Dee, she's huge and gorgeous!


----------



## margaret

Your grandbaby is so cute Stephanie!
Ariella, what kind of clippers did you get?


----------



## ariella42

How much does the runt weigh now?


----------



## ariella42

I got Wahl Arco SE clippers.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little doe is 15# and the buck is 16.5# so I think this one is just abnormally large lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little doe ^


----------



## NyGoatMom

Dee...they look great  Were they worth it?


----------



## ariella42

So, Dee, you're keeping at least one of them, right? They're all too cute!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes, they were worth it, but I still don't know if I could have bottle raised them...

Ariella, I want to keep the buck... But the little doe is really pulli on my heart strings!


----------



## ariella42

I can imagine :lovey:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She loves to jump in my lap like a little puppy and fall asleep


----------



## ariella42

Aww, Rose used to do that. In fact, Rose still tries to do that :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! When Obsidian was a kid I wouldn't let him jump on me at all bc I knew he was going to be huge.. He turned out great!


----------



## ariella42

Haha, it's definitely a good thing you started him young with that considering his size! Thankfully, Rose and Martha are only about 70 pounds each and shouldn't get too much bigger.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, he was 100# by 5 months and 200# by a year.. He's gonna be huge..


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Whats ever'buddy talk'n 'bout?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Goats


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahaha...what are we talking about.... :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, can I come to your place and have some drinks? I'm so mad right now :veryangry: And my hand is broken again...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh no Lacie...what happened? And why are you mad?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Of course you can come have drinks! But I only have a little bit of the hard stuff left and a lot of beer :lol: 
What did you do this time?

Sorry, I was cooking dinner :shock:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The blue male, Will, that I gave away almost got killed again. Second time in three months, by the same pit/mastiff cross. He called me screaming and crying so I went and picked them up.
This time the dog picked him up and shook him like a rag doll. His face is tore up, neck was all bloody, tail and hind end was all bloody, left back leg was snapped, foot broken. Just so ticked off he let that happen twice now. 
And my hand got broken in the argument about it in the vet parking lot. I was sitting in the truck, had my door open and was reaching to open the 3rd door, and he slammed my hand between the two doors.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Good grief.... Is will going to be ok?? Doesn't sound good...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They stitched his face up, pulled his rotten teeth, put a cast on his leg and got him on antibiotics and pain killers. 3 vets working on him after hours.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh no 

This is the second time? Who owns the pit?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That was nice of them! To stay after. Why does he keep letting him around an aggressive mutt!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Some guy he knows owns it it's 1/4 pit and 3/4 mastiff. It took 20 minutes to get him off Will the first time, dang thing weighs about 200lbs of solid muscle, and drug them around thrashing Will the first time.
They said they were going to have him put down when it happened the first time...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

A boxer attacked my cattle dog... He wouldn't let go of his face... After he bit the owner twice (not during this incident) he got put down..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If I was there, that dog would have been put down when it happened three months ago. Ripped his neck open the first time, that wound just finished healing up like 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Poor Will...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh that poor dog!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Oh. That's terrible. Hope you both have a quick recovery!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh man... I just watched that viral video of the cop shooting a Rottweiler... Who would post that.... My heart sank... Clearly the cop missed the brain bc that poor dog did not die instantly...


----------



## sassykat6181

Anyone know if chlorhexidine on a goats udder will harm nursing kids?


----------



## NyGoatMom

I know it is in some teat dips/udder washes...so I imagine not...just let it dry good


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He's home now, on pain killers, he seems to be ok as far as things go. 

Chlorhex is fine, just let the wash dry well. I'd also be using an udder cream or bag balm on the scabs.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I didn't milk Temper tonight... I took her to the stand and gave her grain then decided I shouldn't push her production until I'm sure she is maintaining weight.. Because as of right now I know she has lost some and I like my Temper Fat!..


----------



## nigies4ever

Wow...hope Will recovers well. Do me a favor and put a boot up his you-know-what for me. :lol: That's horrible...and hope your hand is ok, too.

Edit: okay whoops, I think I read your post wrong Lacey. I thought you said Will's owner slammed your hand in the car door. Don't give Will the boot :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So BF doesnt like spiders in the house... He saw a giant wolf spider and freaked out and asked me to kill it because his hands were full. I was glad his hands were full because I thought it was cute.. I swooped it up and put it out back where all the bugs live and said "ok honey it's dead!" He looked around the corner at me closing the back door and grinned


----------



## nigies4ever

:lol: Sounds like something I'd do


----------



## ThreeHavens

Just started getting goat's milk again, yayy! It has a bit of a goatie flavor, not sure if it's because I'm not used to it yet. I ran a CMT test on her, all clear. So I'm going to copper her. But she's already giving us a quart in the morning, while still holding quite a bit for her 2 week old kids. :lol: I'm a happy camper.


----------



## nigies4ever

Wow! Is this an ND or a full size?


----------



## ThreeHavens

Nigerian Dwarf. 4th freshening.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nigies4ever said:


> Wow...hope Will recovers well. Do me a favor and put a boot up his you-know-what for me. :lol: That's horrible...and hope your hand is ok, too.
> 
> Edit: okay whoops, I think I read your post wrong Lacey. I thought you said Will's owner slammed your hand in the car door. Don't give Will the boot :lol:


No you read it right. He slammed my hand between the doors, little slower at milking the right sides now :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

I've noticed with the nds that I need to wait 3 weeks to get all the colostrum flavor out


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think Obsidian is getting UC? When he pees now, it shoots out really fast then a slow trickle?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If he was getting UC, it's be a slow trickle the whole time. I personally have never had an animal get UC


----------



## Lstein

Wow, I'm only getting a quart in the morning from Sophie, my Nubian. :?: :scratch:


----------



## NyGoatMom

I have yet to start milking....been so busy I have let the kids have it all...well they are in for a rude awakening in a few days :lol:

No idea on the UC Dee....never seen it in action...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> If he was getting UC, it's be a slow trickle the whole time. I personally have never had an animal get UC


But when he first tries to pee it's like.. If you shove your thumb in a hose then turn it on.. It shoots out in weird directions then after that it trinkles very slow.. His diet right now is mostly pasture weeds ( mallow, mustard, grass, wild oats) and at night he gets a very small amount of alfalfa..


----------



## ThreeHavens

sassykat6181 said:


> I've noticed with the nds that I need to wait 3 weeks to get all the colostrum flavor out


Oooh! You know that's probably it. Well, she got copper anyway. :lol:



HappyCaliGoats said:


> I think Obsidian is getting UC? When he pees now, it shoots out really fast then a slow trickle?


If in doubt, you can treat with ammonium chloride or add extra to his minerals, but if it's shooting out, I wouldn't worry too awful much. Is he a buck, or a wether?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He is a buck, but it only shoots out when he first starts peeing.. After that it's very slow and not much pee... I wish I could feel his bladder like a cat..

Where is he best place to get ammonium chloride?


----------



## ThreeHavens

My bucks have done this. How old is he? He may be starting to try to spray himself.

You order Ammonium chloride online. I like to keep it on hand. Their bladder is behind the penis, if you bump them like a pregnant doe, you will be able to tell if they're distended. If he cries in pain touching his tummy that's when you can tell. 

I have tried to help a wether through UC before. It was advanced. He was in pain and when I touched his stomach, he would cry. Normally when you touch a goat's stomach, they just try to run away.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Come to think of it....my young buck seems to have done that before....the spraying


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No, he's not spraying. He did that when he was in rut. He's one year old now


----------



## NyGoatMom

I got my ac through jeffers


----------



## sassykat6181

Is he drinking enough?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't ever see them drink but I got them a bigger bucket and a lot of water is going missing from it


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'll check his bladder when I get home and see if he's sensitive.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh, I'm so thankful for my old friend!!! He came over with his backhoe tonight and moved the 8 dump truck loads of those stupid wood chips. I went out there this morning and told those guys "NO MORE!!!!!" :lol: 
I was gonna pay him, but apparently he remembers some obscure thing I helped him with from 30 years ago and said no worries, he's repaying the favor :lol: Soooo, yay me! :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Wow that's great! What are you doing with the wood chips? Bedding?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I asked for ONE load for the pig pen to soak up the mud, they brought eight.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ack, got terrible news tonight. My dads mom is dying. So him and my mom will be coming out to her funeral, which is at an unknown date as she's still alive. 
But they'll be here for a week. 
Last time I saw my dad he left on not so great terms...


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I got 5th place at my UIL competition today! Number sense. Out of 11 people. I think its good because I REALLY suck at math. Yay!



Kayla Renee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry to hear about your grandmother Lacie.. Are you not on good terms with her either? Just wondering cuz you called her your dads mom?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, definitely have never been on good terms with her either. Probably because she abandon my dad at a reservation when he was 4. Never visited us later on when her other grandchildren and children lived down the road from us. Called me fat my entire life, did the same thing to my daughter and wouldn't let her eat when she was there, on top of ever other horrible thing she's ever done. She's just a rotten, horrible person. 
And her abandoning him when he was 4, and having to live with those relatives made him into the angry person he still is to this day. 
He isn't doing well either. He can barely walk anymore, can't even open his med bottles anymore either. And he was always such an incredibly strong person. He could string his own 400lb draw bow, pull engines by hand, pick up the end of a vehicle and move it. And for him to not even be able to take the cap off of his med bottle, that hurts him. He's going downhill fast, I don't think he's going to make it much longer either. His kidneys are only working at 40% now, and the fact that he can't walk anymore just isn't good. I think he's had about 5-6 heart attacks by now, he's diabetic, and has gout now too.


----------



## Trickyroo

Sorry Lacie  Good thing hubby's got you


----------



## sassykat6181

I hate disbudding!!!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't think I could do it.. I like being able to take them to my friend and have her do it.. Then the kids think I'm the good guy who will save them from the big bad burny thing..


----------



## NyGoatMom

So I think the lice have moved in...gonna powder them suckers to death...at least i know it's officially spring now. I have no snow left!!! Yay!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lacie...sorry to hear that


----------



## sassykat6181

Yay for no snow!!!

My friend did all my disbudding last year but she moved to Maryland. Big girl pants for me ;-)

Marlie is going to kid soon! Probably right at 330 when I have to get my son off the bus


----------



## sassykat6181

Cute little doeling right before the bus


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Perfect timing!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I couldn't wait to get results back from WADDL, so I called, ALL FIVE OF MY GOATS ARE NEGATIVE!! Yay! :wahoo: :stars: arty: :cheers:


----------



## sassykat6181

Congrats! I always call too


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yay Dee!!!


----------



## nigies4ever

Congrats Dee! What did you test for? CAE?


----------



## nigies4ever

So I'm headed to a show tomorrow...how much of a difference do you think it makes to wear a short sleeve white shirt vs a long sleeve in showmanship? I have both, but it's gonna be super hot. Also, has anybody ever had Scott Bice as a judge? How is he? I've heard good things.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, I just did the CAE test for now.... And I forgot the mid state show is tomorrow! I have to work  I have so much going on right now it snuck up on me......... Way to ruin my good mood... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Will you pick up my goats and show them for me Haley?


----------



## nigies4ever

Sorry, lol. I'm not bringing anybody either...just helping show baby bucks


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You can show my baby buck too! Or my big buck lol!


----------



## nigies4ever

Do your little ones have names yet?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No.. Since I'm not keeping them... But I call the buck Franklin...


----------



## nigies4ever

And the other two Big Doe and Little Doe? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yup! Sometimes I call little doe "Mini Goat" lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

Mine are all "lil goat!" lol....well except for Meatball and Taco :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But I usually just call them all at the same time, "BABY GOOOATS!" Lol!


----------



## sassykat6181

We call the bottle buck "spotty" he's getting picked up next week


----------



## NyGoatMom

So here's a question....for awhile my hay was full of clover, I mean lots of it, which the goats love....but that section of the field is gone and now I am getting the grass back....they are eating way less. Could that be because the clover is not satisfying? It's been a few days into more grassy bales...when we had the clover...they never left the feeders, now they actually relax for a bit??? Any ideas?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw!


----------



## NyGoatMom

That is one super cute goat!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Clover is like alfalfa right? My goats won't touch grass hay... But they sure love alfalfa! Except that stuff covered in molasses that comes in a bag lol picky goats :shrug:


----------



## NyGoatMom

I think it's a legume like alfalfa....but they get alfalfa pellets. I'm not sure if they are not eating as much or if it is just that they seem more satisfied from less. They are lactating and have lost weight on the clover hay...but even the boys lost some so I am anxious to see if they gain some back on this more grassy stuff.
They also all get a mix of alfalfa pellets,calf manna, beet pulp shreds, whole oats, and 18% sweet feed.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They probably just aren't eating as much because it isn't sweet to them. Totally normal.

I think I'm going to buy some new clippers :chin: I'm forcing myself to a $120 limit! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok...this bugs me....what is wrong with this goat? It's on a local FB group...this really bugs me !!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He is ewe necked but since he isn't shaved his collar makes his neck look very bulgy in the front and you can't see the ewe neck


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

If they didn't have a collar on him or if they pulled it up, he might just look bulky.. But I'm glad the collar is on so we can see the flaw


----------



## nigies4ever

Ok...who wants to see a mutant lemon? It's been growing on our citrus tree for a couple months, and finally fell tonight


----------



## NyGoatMom

what the heck is an ewe neck?


----------



## nigies4ever

Quoted from Lacey...



Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Instead of the neck being straight it curves inward on the vertebra side, mostly down at the withers.


----------



## NyGoatMom

So weird....must be genetic?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's named after a female sheep, so I guess sheep are supposed to look like that? I'll find a pic


----------



## nigies4ever

Ok, nobody wants to see the lemon? Too bad :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

Compared to a regular sized lemon


----------



## NyGoatMom

nigies4ever said:


> Ok, nobody wants to see the lemon? Too bad :lol:
> View attachment 94267
> View attachment 94268


:lol: Omgosh!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol something is wrong with it! 

For some reason they don't have good pix of ewe neck on google so I'm going to FB, I SEE A LOT OF UGLY GOATS THERE... Sorry about the caps, too lazy to change it


----------



## nigies4ever

I know! It's kinda scary..one of my friends thinks there's an alien pod growing in it. :lol: We think it somehow merged with one of our other trees (not fruit) and created a lemon on steroids, hahaha.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, for some reason I can't find ewe neck when I need it but this is the closest I could get.

When I was younger I thought it was called U neck because it is pretty much a U between the wither and the neck..








Instead of being smoothly blended. U see what I'm talking about?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Not really...I'm thinking there is something really wrong on the front of the neck...


----------



## goathiker

Was that lemon growing on a sucker by chance? It looks like a Ponderosa.


----------



## NyGoatMom

To me the goat I posted has almost like bottle neck instead of bottle jaw?


----------



## goathiker

Looks like he's foundered...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think he is just severely ewe necked... When their neck bends so far (much farther than the doe I pictured) the muscles in the front stick out farther..


----------



## NyGoatMom

what makes you say that Jill?


----------



## goathiker

Heavy fat deposits on the neck, the coffin bones are shifted in both hind feet,the bent leg in the front shows a bad diet.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Kind of like LG...remember when I got him his back legs were wonky? And you said to give him a,d and e/sel? His legs improved but his back ankles are still a bit wobbly and his legs are forever bowed some from his poor diet in utero...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Can you see it in this pic? Nevermind his wonky hair on his back..Oliver has been chewing on him


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Buffy had a fat neck kinda like that, but then again.... she was fat :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, definitely some structural damage there.


----------



## NyGoatMom

and one of his cute lil face :lol: I love this lil moonspotted goat


----------



## goathiker

The owner of Eckhart farms asked my daughter out...Fingers crossed.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I know Jill, I just hope it doesn't shorten his life span...I've given him what you told me to, and he;s on a good diet. He gets all the grass hay he can eat, 2c alfalfa, 1c sweet 1/2c beet pulp, 1/2 c whole oats, 1 c calf manna and loose minerals and zinpro...right now he's shabby from losing his winter coat.


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> The owner of Eckhart farms asked my daughter out...Fingers crossed.


Wow! Is he a nice guy?


----------



## goathiker

He seems to be. He's older than she is by 12 years but that doesn't matter...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well I hope they work out then


----------



## NyGoatMom

So what do you think about LG's prognosis? I'm worried about his back ankles holding up and not letting his bones in his feet get messed up to the point he can't use them. He seems ok now but he's not full grown...


----------



## goathiker

She deserves it, she and her younger sister have raised her child for 4 years after the deadbeat ran. She is an excellent mom and a good worker. In fact, her and her dad just finished building a fuel tank for him :lol: She met him in Wilco.


----------



## goathiker

There's a good chance that he will recover. I would trim the toes on his hind feet close to bring his weight forward on them and give good minerals.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok...still working on trimming right...should I still give a & d once a week?


----------



## goathiker

A&D is great, he could have D every other day for a couple weeks. I have some nasty looking stuff that would be really good for him. Want to send your addy?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sure...I'll pm you.  What is it?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> He seems to be. He's older than she is by 12 years but that doesn't matter...


It had to be 12 yrs.... :lol: that's the age difference between my daughter and the creep that stalked/s her


----------



## goathiker

My daughter is 28 though...I think this guy probably has better things to do, if not we'll show him what happens when the 4 Gray boys get pissed :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol Jill...too funny :lol: Throw him in the buck pen in fall :lol:

Well, I should go to bed...need to get up early tomorrow


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: :ROFL:

Yeah, 28 and 40 is better than, then, 14 and 26...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Stephanie

So.... who wants to milk the does for me? :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I'll milk if you come clean the squirrel rat cage...


----------



## nigies4ever

goathiker said:


> Was that lemon growing on a sucker by chance? It looks like a Ponderosa.


A sucker?


----------



## goathiker

A branch from below the graph line on the tree.


----------



## nigies4ever

nigies4ever said:


> So I'm headed to a show tomorrow...how much of a difference do you think it makes to wear a short sleeve white shirt vs a long sleeve in showmanship? I have both, but it's gonna be super hot. Also, has anybody ever had Scott Bice as a judge? How is he? I've heard good things.


Any ideas?


----------



## nigies4ever

goathiker said:


> A branch from below the graph line on the tree.


Oh, then yes. Not exactly sure what the tree is, but I can tell you tomorrow..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> I'll milk if you come clean the squirrel rat cage...


Fine... I'll go milk them myself :lol: I don't like cleaning things :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I've only been milking temper every other day now.. The trips are sucking the life out of her! But the girls are leaving next week.. I'll probably cry when the go..


----------



## goathiker

So, the neighbor in back is not giving up his lease this year, which means I still get to run the goats on his lower 5 acres.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The goats are going to love that!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Awe. Cute baby.
IM CONFUSED AND WORRIED!
I am going to look for a calf at the auction today and before I was gonna go take a shower I went to see my doe and doeling. The doe was standing up eating but my doeling was laying down all bunched up and even when i came in she didn't get all hyper like she normally does but she finaly stood up and I noticed she had a little runny poop stuck to her. Shes not acting normal, WHAT ON EARTH IS WRONG WITH HER?!?! 


Kayla Renee


----------



## sassykat6181

Sounds like scours


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

What is that


Kayla Renee


----------



## margaret

I.am.tired.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:wave: long time no see, I know. I've been crazy busy! I don't know what's going on... I thought BB didn't settle. Her original due date would've been April 22, and her rebreed will be May 21. But here's the thing. IMO she has looked pregnant for the last few months but I always pushed it aside because I thought it was wishful thinking. She has been dry since August, and today she looked kinda full. Not large by any means but her teats were bigger and so was her udder. I was able to get a strong stream out when I milked her... I don't know much about false pregnancy, is this that? There aren't any other pregnant does around, not sure if that matters or not.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

margaret said:


> I.am.tired.


I'm sorry

Kayla Renee


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Can't help you there littlegoatgirl


Kayla Renee


----------



## ThreeHavens

littlegoatgirl said:


> :wave: long time no see, I know. I've been crazy busy! I don't know what's going on... I thought BB didn't settle. Her original due date would've been April 22, and her rebreed will be May 21. But here's the thing. IMO she has looked pregnant for the last few months but I always pushed it aside because I thought it was wishful thinking. She has been dry since August, and today she looked kinda full. Not large by any means but her teats were bigger and so was her udder. I was able to get a strong stream out when I milked her... I don't know much about false pregnancy, is this that? There aren't any other pregnant does around, not sure if that matters or not.


Can you pull blood for biotrack pregnancy testing?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm disgusted with people....


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Should I get Zimectrin gold or eqimax or my goats


Kayla Renee


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm disgusted with people....


What's wrong?


----------



## goathiker

The pasture's finally dry.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw! Happy goats! You have way more grass than we do! Stupid drought 

Temper is literally eating as much as a horse now.. I give her a flake of alfalfa am and pm. Wheat hay ad lib grain ad lib and molasses alfalfa ad lib.. She never runs out of alfalfa hay either, I just thought I'd mention how much I'm putting out...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

margaret said:


> What's wrong?


My oldests daughters friends boyfriend left her last week, he's been staying at her sisters house. He finally told her today that he was done with her, he's not coming back to her, then an hour later he started messaging my 17yr old daughter (he's like 34yrs old?), and he's just disgusting and needs to be castrated. Creepy, nasty, sleezy, nanky guy... I'm disgusted with how many guys in their 30's keep doing this to her....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg... That's disgusting..... I can't even think of a better word for it... What a horrible excuse for a man..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

About as disgusting as my son in laws friend trying to be nasty with her when she was 14. Guys these days... what's wrong with them?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'll never understand...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So I was thinking that by the time Kat is due, Tempers Kids will be a month old and I can put them I. The big pen with Galaxy (and Temper of course) then put Kat in the kidding pen. They should be big enough to be with Galaxy by then right? Actually, the two girls might be gone next week...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah they should be just fine. All my goats mingle, newborns and adults and everyone in between.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I put temper with Kat and Galaxy last week, without the kids. And she beat them both up..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Mine always beat each other up when they go back in. They'll fight for a while to reestablish the queen position and they get over it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ah so it's just because she's Queen. Makes sense. I didn't leave her in there long cuz I didn't want her to hurt preggo Kat


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey guys  long time no talk.., have had a tough past week....

Woke up on Wednesday to find Gabby, the little Nubian doe kid I bought dead.... The clues I saw led up to Entro, her breeder and my vet agreed.... It was horrible....  and it was my little sisters baby...
Then, Friday, had a not so fun day at work.... Lol, and I came home to Juby in labor... Was planning to keep any and all doe kids from her and she had twin bucks and one has a parrot mouth! 
So it's been a stressful past week... Lol!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Oh Skyla!    :hug: :hug: I'm so sorry love.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks D :hug: ... It's just been one of those years so far... :sigh: 
I had to work on Wednesday, so I called to say I was gonna be late, and the girl that answered was like are you ok? Is everything ok? And I started crying and I just said one of the babies was gone... So I was almost a 1/2hr late, i walked in door and she came and grabbed me and just hugged me and I bawled.... 
Then we and two other girls went for dinner and they bought me flowers lol, I love the people I work with.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Do you guys know if ivermec + is the same does as regular Ivermectin?


----------



## ThreeHavens

When I lost my bottle baby, one of my sister's friends brought me a cupcake. It really meant the world to me.

I think they are different. What I've read is not to give Ivermec+ to pregnant girls, but I'm not sure if that's true anymore.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Aw skyla! That's awful :hug:


----------



## ariella42

Aww, Skyla, I'm so sorry :hug:

As far as I know, the only difference between Ivermec and Ivermec Plus is that the plus contains an ingredient that also kills liver fluke. It hasn't been tested in pregnant animals yet, but I gave it to my doe in her 3rd month with no problems. I just wouldn't give it in the early stages of pregnancy unless it was a real emergency.


----------



## goathiker

The oral dose is not the same though. Regular is 1 cc per 22 lbs and plus is 1 cc per 30 lbs.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks guys..
I know what you mean Danielle, the girls took me out for ice cream and dinner and that meant a lot to me.  

And thanks for the dose on the ivermec guys  
I have my milkers that need to be wormed, I have a small amount of my regular ivermec left for my last two bred does.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow Skyla.. Sorry about your little doeling.... That's great that the girls you work with are so supportive though


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Dee.. It was tough... Why couldn't it have been the $20 meat kid I bought with her? 

Yah, they are awesome


----------



## NyGoatMom

So sorry Skyla :hug:


----------



## sassykat6181

Bummer! Wish I raised nubians, I give your sister one.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

sorry Skyla, I know it hurts to lose them.
happy news, I have 5 new hatched chicks and 2 goslings - all with good moms
also have anrother buckling. -started a thread for him/


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Are the kids supposed to get their first CD&T at three weeks old? How long should I wait to tattoo them after I give it? Or should I give them the anti- toxin?


----------



## goathiker

I give the first CD&T after weaning. It doesn't work before then.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So do they need anything before the tattoo?


----------



## goathiker

The anti-toxin you give at disbudding. For tattooing just wait until they are older. I know it says do it before you register them but, it goes so much better on a bigger ear.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But the girls are leaving next Friday..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm ready.. But I have never done this before... Poor goats! Lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

CD&T doesn't work until after weaning? Why?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats




----------



## goathiker

You need corn starch and an old tooth brush too :lol:

The mother's antibodies interfer with the shot.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They are gonna hate me... Maybe I should take them back to where they were disbudded lol!


----------



## sassykat6181

What does the cornstarch do?
I scrapies eartagged a couple Boer kids today.....not fun for either of us


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Those stones look huge, Dee! Mine are teeny :lol:

So I guess my youngest daughter told my oldest daughter about that guy, and she got all kinds of mad at him, messaged him and gave him an earful. He talked to my youngest daughter this morning and apologized to her, and I guess they're ok with each other now, but I'm still not ok with him. Just a few of the things he said and how he said it... makes me think he'll try it again somewhere down the road.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh and I guess my nieces dad vanished on her again. She came here and asked if I seen him because "It's like he disappeared" I laughed before I knew it and said, "Yeah, he does that." :underchair: But to be fair.... he does leave, all the time.... feel sorry for her because he left her high and dry again, but come on, how long did she think that would last?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't think my letters are huge Lacie? Maybe it's just the pic? I wanted them to be bigger lol! They are 3/8


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Apparently big doe found her lungs today... They usually fall asleep when I take Temper away to milk... Today big doe decided to scream the whole time... She doesn't get her mom back till she shuts up!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My letters are 5/16"


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol what a HUGE difference :lol:

Tempers udder is still congested... It makes me sad..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wonder what the heck is going on with her....

Sent you a text...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I didn't get it yet, service is stupid here.. I'm watching baby goats running a muck


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You have super stupid service, I sent it like 10 minutes ago :lol:


----------



## goathiker

It's even stupider than mine :lol:


How much molasses and/or alfalfa is she eating Dee? Is she getting any grass hay at all? What protein is her grain?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have glue in my eyelashes....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Um.... Not much molasses since she doesn't like it much... Idk the percent protein of her grain bc she has been super picky since she kidded and I just give her what she wants so she doesn't loose weight... But she doesn't like the grain with molasses I know that for sure.. She's also not a big fan of calf manna..

And no, no grass hay, she hates it, won't even stiff it..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She does eat a lot of weeds though, mostly mallow or mustard


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I hope it's not super glue Lacie!

Jill your not allowed to put puzzle pieces together then not let me know what they mean.....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well fine, everyone just leave at once..


----------



## goathiker

I was trying to figure out if the weeds were doing it, I can't find anything on them though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need to get that blue dawn.... But if she had mastitis her milk would go bad quickly right? I have like from a day or two after he kids were born and it still smells normal..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He main diet is alfalfa and grain.. I just really don't know how much grain she's eating... At least half of it is dry cob, which is corn, barley and whole oats


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's her favorite right now.. She won't eat it without a lot of Cobb in it..


----------



## goathiker

Looks like mustard causes some issues including anemia.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Probably about 1/3 cup LMF developer, 1/4 c calf manna, 1/2 cup purina stocker grower, 1/3-1/2 c BOSS. 3/4 c whole oats and 1.5 c Cobb.. These are all guesstimates..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Great.. They love the mustard weed.....


----------



## goathiker

It's the seeds and roots that cause problems.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They only like to eat the leaves..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They only like the leaves..


----------



## nigies4ever

So Athena has just a little under a month left till she kids, and I've been putting off shots...but it needs to be done. She had BoSe late Feb/early March. Can I give it again???


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kat is due in 2 weeks!

Idk how often BOSE can be given...


----------



## sassykat6181

I do mine 4 weeks before kidding. You could always wait and see if the kids need individually. I do 1/4cc for newborn nds


----------



## nigies4ever

So you think just CDT?


----------



## sassykat6181

Yes

Joy, my Nubian Boer cross just had two bucklings. Cute kids with big floppy Nubian ears. I'll get pics in a bit. Got home from daughters dance class and son yells, "joys pushing!!!!!!"


----------



## margaret

Lacie, what would cause yellow milk, like, REALLY, REALLY yellow milk?
It was a little lighter than this


----------



## goathiker

Eating lots of fresh grass, oops I'm not Lacie...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Or they are converting less carotene to vit A than your other does. Maybe also test for mastitis.


----------



## sassykat6181




----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Adorable kids Kat! Love the ears!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, I NEED a name for him, it's almost been a week!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sergeant


----------



## nigies4ever

Oooh I like that name Dee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think Temper is getting tired of her kids already... But good news is her udder seems a lot softer today after being milked out


----------



## Trickyroo

Lacie your pup is perfect in every way , love love love his markings !
Some name ideas , 
Barwis
Catchup
Trig
Sarg , had a Mastiff with that name , its awesome


----------



## goathiker

Blue Sky Delight.

Hey, we have a Christmas in Summer thing going on this month. It hasn't been put up well because of the attack on the forum but, entries are open now. The thread is in chatter.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I like Sargent, reminds me of my sons friend though, Sargent Twinke :lol: 

So DH has been in a whiny mood all day. He just broke up a puppy fight outside and got his arm scratched by their little talons and wouldn't stop whining about it because it stings.... So I lightly slapped him in the face, he quit whining but asked why I slapped him, I asked if he was still thinking about the scratch and he said yeah.... so that backfired :chin: Where'd I go wrong? :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You forgot to stomp on his foot..


----------



## Trickyroo

Lacie , try slapping him harder , that might get his mind of the scratch….lol.

That first pic of your pup makes me think of Petey in the Little Rascals...


----------



## Trickyroo

goathiker said:


> Blue Sky Delight.
> 
> Hey, we have a Christmas in Summer thing going on this month. It hasn't been put up well because of the attack on the forum but, entries are open now. The thread is in chatter.


Who attack , what attack ? Christmas ?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

How could I forget something so critical! He's watching tv right now, I don't think it would make sense to slap him again or stomp on his foot now though :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

Nah , you missed that boat , oh well. Give him a cookie and a glass of milk and he will be fine , they usually all are after a bit of whining , lol..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: If only he ate sweets though. The only sugary thing he'll eat is ice cream :lol: 

I've been eating smores for the past 3 days, I forgot how good they were :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need to get more pix of these doelings before they leave! I can't loose memories of Obsidians first daughters!


----------



## goatygirl

Just watched my chicken eat a mouse. Whole


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol good chicken! Protect the grain!


----------



## sassykat6181

Cutest little face ever!


----------



## ThreeHavens

That is a very sweet doeling!


----------



## sassykat6181

Unfortunately it's a buckling


----------



## ariella42

Aww, he's cute even if he is a buckling


----------



## ariella42

I bathed my three girls today so that I can clip them. Martha, who's usually the absolute worst about things like that, was actually the best. I tied them up to a stand of small trees near the hose, and Martha discovered that dogwood saplings are delicious :lol: Step 2, actually clipping :shocked:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nice ariella....one step to go


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'm feeling fortunate....my 2 ff's this year allow me to milk them like old pros...no problems whatsoever...I think the saanen milk will be used for soap...I'm just spoiled on that nubian rich and creamy milk :lol: Madeline's has good flavor...it's just thinner.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Crap, time to get a new one :lol: One minute they're fine, the next minute they're belly up with their feet in the air. These are hard times indeed! :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Two more mini lamanchas today. They're so cute! Too bad they're bucks


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's official! I got the hard copy today!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Cool coloring on that little buck Kat!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Congrats on the negative tests!


----------



## goathiker

You said you wouldn't get number values :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well that's what they told me!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm not a liar, they are! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But this means I don't have to worry about bottle raising Kats Kids!!

I want a boer doe...


----------



## goathiker

Get one from Jessica, she has some pretty ones. She lives over near Yellowstone park.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Are they spotted like Obsidian? Oh but she won't disbud right? Cuz I would want one that I can trust with my girls.. My last boer had horns and she would hook everyone's legs... Especially if there was food


----------



## goathiker

So you band the horns when she's about 6 months.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Eh... Too much work... I want them to come with no horns lol


----------



## goathiker

Spoiled huh?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes... And I want someone to come tattoo my kids too lol!


----------



## sassykat6181

I have one, I could disbud her, but you'd need to ship ;-) and convince me not to keep her


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's adorable! Do their spots do the same as Nubians? Turn white?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Just put her in a box with some soap? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Flat rate shipping! :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Temper is shedding out with black spots?


----------



## sassykat6181

I'm not sure about the colors. My first season with them. This guy's going to Maine next week to be a future herdsire


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is he older than the doeling? Have his spots changed at all?


----------



## goatygirl

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lol good chicken! Protect the grain!


I don't think I am going to eat her eggs for a while.


----------



## sassykat6181

They are the same age. He was a triplet and was smaller so I'm bottle feeding him. They have the same sire.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Kat you can send that pretty girl here!!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Oh singles, and their preferred sides. *sigh* I'm milking momma out morning and night to even things out, so I guess getting milk earlier than normal is good. :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

My single buckling is nursing both sides. He's 3 weeks now and a tank lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wonder what Franklin is going to do when his sisters go to their new home in two days..


----------



## ariella42

This buck is huge! I understand his owner doesn't generally do outside breedings, but I'd love to get a kid out of him!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow.....or is the guy just really small? :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

NyGoatMom said:


> Wow.....or is the guy just really small? :lol:


:hi5::ROFL:


----------



## ariella42

:lol: I guess we'll find out when the LA scores come out


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is it just me or does he badly need his back hooves trimmed?


----------



## ariella42

Now that you mention it, it does look that way onder:


----------



## nigies4ever

Ariella, I'm pretty sure that's a mini horse, not a goat :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think he's bigger than a mini horse...


----------



## nigies4ever

Okay...a small Clydesdale :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

His back legs are weird?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Bad rear pasturns, long rear pasturns, hooves need a trim like 3 months ago, sickle rear legs, lacks brisket, sharp too prominent point of shoulder, elbow could be tighter, tail head is set really high up on the rump, roman nose, flank could be higher and more refined, ewe neck.... to name a few :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, and that's a trick we use to make the animal appear larger in photos :lol: That person is standing a foot, foot and a half back from him. If they were to come up to the buck to wear they were standing directly at his side, his head would come up to about where your sternum is.


----------



## nigies4ever

Just gave A her CDT...I checked before giving, but afterwards I noticed a little bit of blood in the chamber..should I worry?!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Probably fine, it happens sometimes.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You will know very soon if there is going to be a problem.. If nothing happens soon then dont worry


----------



## nigies4ever

What would happen, Dee?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry.. I was at work... Anaphylactic shock... But most likely nothing. We accidentally did at to a horse before and I'm pretty sure he got most of the vaccine IV..


----------



## NyGoatMom

Other than his back hooves...he looks ok to me...but I don't have alpines. I think all alpines would look better with a roman nose...:lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahahha!


----------



## NyGoatMom

....and floppy ears :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay floppy ears!


----------



## goathiker

Stephanie can you help with Beulah acting weird in poultry?


----------



## ariella42

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Bad rear pasturns, long rear pasturns, hooves need a trim like 3 months ago, sickle rear legs, lacks brisket, sharp too prominent point of shoulder, elbow could be tighter, tail head is set really high up on the rump, roman nose, flank could be higher and more refined, ewe neck.... to name a few :lol:


Fine, then. Way to ruin my fun :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Alright, Lacie, your job is to find me a good buck near me to breed to this fall  Of course, I'll probably just use one of Ziggy's for the Alpine I'm getting. Not sure about the Nubian kids though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, but I charge a finders fee of $12  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And did Emma die? I should text her... and Sydney fell off the face of the earth....


----------



## ariella42

Haha, I'll see if I can swing that


----------



## ariella42

Excuse the hack job of a clipping I gave Beth, but could you guys look at this? It's a small cyst with a white center in a CL location. I really, really hope it's not CL, but what do you guys think? I'm probably going to take her to the vet to have it tested next week, but I'll be out of town tomorrow and Friday.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I can't see it too well... 
Hopefully it's not CL though


----------



## ariella42

Yeah, sorry for the crappy photo. It's small, so hopefully it's not. Keep your fingers crossed for us!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Looks like her neck? Caught on the fence perhaps?


----------



## ariella42

It is on her neck. DH suggested the same thing since she's prone to trying to push through the gate that has some sharp chicken wire on it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It kinda looks like a puncture...

And ok, I thought it was the neck too lol!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Can you circle where it is?


----------



## goathiker

If it's a puncture wound then Tetanus anti toxin and Pen G should clear it up.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Dedicating this to Mr Youknowwho.... :sigh:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Looks like a tiny scratch?


----------



## ariella42

If you look at this CL location illustration, it's the one right in front of her shoulder.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have a bid in on some new oster clippers :lol: Has 6 days left, I'm currently the only one watching it and the only bid so far. Hope I get it!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm sure it's fine, mine gets bumps from time to time, but it's usually from the barb wire fence.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Someone bought my pasteurizer on eBay! But the shipping was more than I thought it was gonna be...

So is CL actually infected lymph nodes? Because that looks like all the places for Lymph nodes..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think. I just bought a hot walker! Lol!


----------



## goathiker

Can I raise Runner ducklings and Chinese geese together??? :scratch:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Probably, my ducks and geese always mingled together


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think Galaxy hates me since I have been graining the hard working does and not her.... She definitely doesn't need grain.. But she's incredibly peeved that I tie her up every night to grain Kat and she can see all Tempers food through the fence ( even thought she has her own free choice alfalfa, of course Tempers looks better)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'd give her little bit when you grain the others so she doesn't feel left out. It kinda feels the same to them as you would as a kid when everyone is eating cake and ice cream but you're not allowed to have any.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I give her one bite when I put the leash on the I let her lick the bowl when I let her off... But she's still mad.. Lol!


----------



## goathiker

Give her some chopped vegetables.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh, I have tons of fresh peas in the pod, can she have those!?


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, she'd love them.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, I'll do that tomorrow! Maybe I'll go to the farmers market and get them all some veggies


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Found me a cute pup Lacie! Lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

If I don't go to work tomorrow and I don't call or answer the phone when they call, will I lose my job? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nah, should be fine :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

When they call...answer but let the goat babies do the talking.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol my cat wants me to cuddle with her for the next 10-12 hrs...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I still have to milk and feed the babies.... needy things :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I guess that deal is off.. She just left me.... Work it is then.... Oh well, at least I get paid tomorrow!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh and u were asking me why I was out in the pitch black and ur going out now??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, I'm probably going to procrastinate for about another 20 minutes, then I go out. And I don't go in the pen with the babies :lol: So I won't be getting trampled in the dark, they get fed through the fence. 
There's a big difference between what I do and what you do :lol: I don't wake up early hardly ever. If they are in the infantile stage, then yeah I will naturally wake up early, but not these days :lol: I get up at like 10am :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

Dee...I've decided that I will try and send some poop your way in the next week. :lol: That ok?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I can't even tell you how many times I had to fix the typos in that last one, and this one! Worse than drunk typing/texting.... :chin: :scratch: I should probably go do something else before I make myself look like an illiterate idiot :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, I'm going to go milk and feed the babies now :lol: Night guys :wave:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I think u need sleep? Like me?

Haley send poop for sure, if my mail gets stolen I hope the bastards get a huge bag of goat nuggets! My mail gets stolen almost every day....

I will run a fecal if I get it but when I asked my large animal vet about them running a sample for me that had been refrigerated for 2 days, they told me it had to be fresh..... So idk what the difference is..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Lacie! My internet us acting up anyway...


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

My 3 day old calf is laying down flat and she doesn't bring her head up very much. She also has a lot of slobber and can't stand well. I just got her last night around 10:45. 


Kayla Renee


----------



## sassykat6181

Temp? Sorry I don't know anything about calves. Maybe she's dehydrated. Check her lungs for raspy breathing


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sounds like pneumonia maybe?


----------



## sassykat6181

Such a great first time momma


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

sassykat6181 said:


> Temp? Sorry I don't know anything about calves. Maybe she's dehydrated. Check her lungs for raspy breathing


She passed away when I went to school this morning about 7:00 :tears:  :'(

Kayla Renee


----------



## sassykat6181

Oh no, I'm so sorry


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry about the calf.

Can someone take these off my hands, I accidentally bid on them :lol: I don't want to spend $8 on the thing I didn't want :lol: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141657650163?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## NyGoatMom

so sorry


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lacie, for $8 I would buy them, but, I'm broke :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Thanks. I named her puzzle before she died. Shed have been 3 days old today. (I got the name puzzle bc she looke like she had white scattered puzzle pieces all over)


Kayla Renee


----------



## margaret

I want them Lacie!
Sorry about your calf Kayla.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well... I'm about to tattoo kids.... Was Jill serious when she said I needed corn starch?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't clean the ear, don't use a toothbrush, baking soda or anything. Just tattoo and done.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh and I got your text, I was just busy trying to to tie children to trees..... like I said, could be the molasses feed or just stress. I'm not 100%


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! Your goats probably have really good immune systems!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I hate my internet..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well, if it's not one thing it's another... Eddie is losing fur around his tail..... I wonder if I should give him the dex I got to induce Kat?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, yeah I've never done the banamine before disbudding, no ice packs or any of that. Never done the baking soda or cornstatch for tattooing, never cleaned the ears when tattooing, don't clean them for banding, nothing. Never had a problem :lol: 
The guy I learned disbudding from was a welder and blacksmith, so he made his own iron, got it glowing hot, and every time, without fail, their heads would go up in flames.... so I probably can't go wrong with all that :lol: It's ok if your goat combusts, that's normal :ROFL:

Is obsidian biting his tail maybe?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Poor goats!

It doesn't look like a bite... And I doubt Eddie would let obsidian near his but...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The skin where the fur is missing is scaly... Remember he had a weird thing on his tail last year with missing fur and flaky skin? Well now it's on the base of his tail on the right side and the tip.. Last year it was just the tip..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I guess I'm not doing the tattoo till am bc I just lost my helper and I don't think I can do it myself..

How hard do I squeeze? I'm scared I won't do it enough because I'm to scared to puncture all the way through... And what if I hit a vein because she jumps??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I clamp them down as hard as I can, and I hold them like that for about 10 seconds, press a glob of ink in the holes and smear it on the backside too. You want the needles to go through all the way, best tattoo that way.
Sometimes they bleed, tattoo usually holds, just press more ink in that spot. 
I tattoo solo, so I sit on the steps and put them in a headlock, their face toward my face.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wait until daylight though.... probably not gonna turn out the best in the dark...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok... If u say so I'll try it! Lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Not like I get a second chance if I mess up though..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Just make sure you have the letters in the right order, try them on paper. Make sure you have them tightened down enough too. And the right ear!!! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I'll have to check which ear they are supposed to go in.. I forgot again... But I know the letters are on right, I tried that out already


----------



## NyGoatMom

ugh...ever feel like no matter what you can't get everything done?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Always...


----------



## NyGoatMom

So frustrating....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, then when I finally have time to do something it's dark and I'm tired :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

I know what you mean...I have been having some issues with anemia and I have never been so far behind on housework! Seems like I get one step forward and then something happens to set us back....right now my garage door busted completely...so we are building a wall and two doors to replace it.
Between soaping,shows,my religious meetings, kids appts, my appts, milking, raking pens, getting ready for my son's wedding, my new grandson and taking twin 16 year olds to and from here and there...I have no time!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh wow you are busy! I'm just too tired after work to do any farm chores or house work


----------



## goathiker

What's a good broody hen that's hardy?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I used to have a black copper Maran that was broody and hardy


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Any game hen :lol: I liked my buff orpingtons (sp?), they were really the only ones aside from the game hens that would hatch out all or close to all their eggs.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I got rid of my stupid chicken because she was too broody... I don't have a rooster so I don't need my eggs to be sat on all the time!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So with my top negotiator skills.... I talked my daughter and son-in-law into taking the youngest daughter dress shopping tomorrow  :lol: I don't wanna do that again, took over 6 hours to find a dress she still hated, and I was about ready to strangle her :lol: I told her she was either wearing that dress, or I was going to burn everything she has and make her wear a sheet, because I was not going to look for another dress for one more second.... over 6 hours of "I hate them all" in one day is more than I can handle :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

I agree with Lacie...definitely Buff Orphington. Ours is by far the broodiest and hardiest out of the 5 different breeds we own.


----------



## nigies4ever

My mom usually says something similar :lol: Which is why we now dress shop online, lol


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I got rid of my stupid chicken because she was too broody... I don't have a rooster so I don't need my eggs to be sat on all the time!


Our Wyandotte does that :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I had a Buff Cochin brood herself to death one time. I just realized that I'm feeding 14 chickens and the one White Rock is the only one laying. She and one cute little silver roo that hatched last year are going to be kept and the rest are going to get smothered in dumplings.


----------



## goathiker

How's your piggie doing Haley?


----------



## nigies4ever

She's herself, still...but also still peeing blood :/ The plan is to take her to the vet in the a.m....I know it can't be good, but I'm just hoping it's fixable and not too expensive. I'm not super attached to her, but my grandma loves her to pieces...that would be the sad part.


----------



## goathiker

How much hay and alfalfa does she get?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You have a pig!? I want a picture! I hope she's ok


----------



## nigies4ever

Guinea pig, Dee :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

She gets 1/8 cup rabbit pellet every day (it's primarily alfalfa), and usually a leaf or two of romaine lettuce. Her main food source is Timothy hay, though...she doesn't get it free choice, but gets a good amount.


----------



## nigies4ever

Jill, what's the likelihood it's a UTI vs kidney stones?


----------



## goathiker

Or a lack of the 500 mgs of vitamin C they require daily.


----------



## goathiker

Okay, Guinea Pigs are hind gut fermenters like horses. The need lots and lots of roughage and vitamins. 

My piggies are eating a soup bowl full of hay twice a day, grass hay in the morning and alfalfa at night. They also get 2 cabbage leaves, 2 stalks of celery, 1 carrot, half of an apple, banana, or cucumber, 2 or 3 dried papaya pieces, plus 3 yogurt drops that contain 300 mg. of vitamin C each. In season I give them green grass, cleavers, mallow, clover, strawberries, blackberries, and dandylion greens. 

They might be spoiled :scratch: They aren't fat though, they get no pellets at all.


----------



## sassykat6181

I had an awesome broody hen, she was a buff Brahma. She stole all the eggs one summer. Not sure how she got them out of the other nest boxes and into hers. I didn't have a rooster, so I swapped the eggs for wooden ones. Then I ordered chicks for her. When the chicks came, I pulled out each wooden egg and replaced with a chick. She loved them!


----------



## sassykat6181

Wow! I didnt know guinea pigs required so much. My daughter's preschool has a guinea pig in their class. She gets pellet feed and fresh veggies/fruits. No hay though. The thing is 9 years old.


----------



## goathiker

I have 2 big girls in the cage. The pellets are concentrated hay but, shouldn't be rabbit food. It doesn't have the vitamins they need added and a lot of them contain animal fats. Mine are 3 years old and haven't had pellets since they were grown and I learned how to do a more natural diet for them. We even raised a litter on natural food before we decided not to breed them.


----------



## goathiker

I tried Brahmas before, their feathered feet didn't do well in the swamp and they didn't free range well. I've ordered...
2 Red Stars
2 Black Stars
2 Buff Orpingtons
2 White Rocks
and 
1 White Rock Roo

I had to stuff the box with 6 Cornish meat birds for the minimum order. 

Should be plenty of meat and eggs for 2 people (and all the neighbors) with a variety of colors and personalities.

The Rock Roo will cross well on all those birds for fryers.


----------



## sassykat6181

My black stars were excellent layers.


----------



## margaret

I'm picking up an Alpine buckling at a show in 2 weeks but I brought him home yesterday to clip then took him back since he isn't weaned yet. He's HUGE! And yeah, he has a milk goiter, he's a pig:lol:  and he's currently on his dam 24/7


----------



## sassykat6181

Looks nice!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You're getting better at clipping  He looks nice, about 2.5 months? 

So I blew my clipper budget by $4.95 :lol: Got me some Oster Turbo A5 2 Speed clippers with the #10 wide blade and a 7F blade. I think my Arco's will still work for the udders, it's not too taxing on them


----------



## margaret

Thank you I made sure not return him looking like my little sister took a pair of scissors to him:lol:
Almost 2 months.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Temper's doe kids went to their new home today! Temper is sad...


----------



## nigies4ever

How's Franklin?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He misses his sisters.. He has nobody to play with! But he still loves me!


----------



## goathiker

Geeze you missed money market time. I got $80 each for my milk fed bucklings.


----------



## NewGoatMommy

I was wondering if there a forum for what you named your goats and how you came up with the name ... Sorry if this is the wrong place to post


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kat looks like she wants to go into labor...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And Franklin wants to know why his mom is so concerned about where the girls went and why she keeps running away from him screaming..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I can't believe it.... she literally went into JC Penny's, grabbed the first dress she saw off the rack, and grabbed a pair of black heels, and that was that. Took less than 10 minutes.... WTH was with that 6+ hour crap last time!!!???!?! :GAAH: :hair: I'm so mad :lol:

Just got back from riding too  Had a fun time, got 4 pups leaving tomorrow, one left today, one's leaving sunday, and the last one is leaving on the 16th


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And one puppy is coming to San Jose! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh, and I also had the funniest day ever with my sister :slapfloor: We went to kmart after we went to lunch, and we were walking by the perfume isle, and I stopped dead in my tracks when I saw this hot pink bottle of perfume with a pink crystal cougar as the bottle top. It's called "Delicious Cotton Candy". I burst out laughing and had to show her, she laughed and tried it out, it smelt really good in the bottle, like a sweet floral with vanilla, but oh my gosh for the first half hour it did not mix well with her body chemistry, it did turn back to the original scent though :lol: So then we found another one called "Sexiest Musk" and she sprayed it ON TOP of the cougar one, so she could be the "Sexiest Cougar" :slapfloor: :ROFL: Then I found a Paris Hilton one that smelt pretty good, so I sprayed that on. 
And after that we went and sat on the most comfortable couch EVER, then we started cracking up because it smelt like "Sexy Cougar" an Paris Hilton after we sat on it. She loved it so much she had me take some pictures of her on the couch to send to her husband so he would buy it :lol: 
After we were done with that we were just wondering around some clothes like 40ft from the registers, and this teenage/very early 20's boy came up to her and asked it she was ready check out, we were cracking up on the way out because it had to be the perfume :lol: :ROFL:

Then we came back and went riding and I swear the boy that rang us up at Kmart lives on my road :shock: Either that or someone that looks EXACTLY like him pulled out of one of the drive ways and drove past us... it's because of the perfume I'm sure :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> And one puppy is coming to San Jose! :lol:


Sure thing, were's my money? :lol: Oh and I'm out of blues... want a red? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ew.. Perfume..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's normally our opinion of it, but she had to :lol: You only get one chance to do that :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did I use too much ink?







I miss that face already...


----------



## nigies4ever

Better too much than not enough...it'll wear off


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Looks normal :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So I think Ebony might be pregnant... :chin: so maybe I'll actually get my 4th of July kids.


----------



## CritterCarnival

*Meet Danny*

We just added a 3yr old buck to our herd. I've got some work to do to get him cleaned up and remind him of his manners. His hooves are in pretty bad shape and will take a while to fix. Ohhhh and how he needs a bath...:shock:  I can't wait to bathe and clip him and see what's under all that hair!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Little steep in the rump, amd a little narrow chested, maybe hard to tell if it's just the hair, but other than that he's real nice! Don't forget the copper! I bet he's really pretty with good feed


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is Ebony a boer Lacie?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That is one fuzzy buck! I can't wait to see what he looks like bathed an clipped!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep. I'll probably keep what she has since she's getting old. And I'll most likely have to bottle feed because of her teats...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is she black? Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Her dam was solid black, and she has a lot of color background, but she's a traditional.


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Is she black? Lol


:lol: My mom had a black Nubian named Ebony.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have a black chicken named Ebony... She's more like iridescent though, in the sun her feathers look green


----------



## nigies4ever

Is she a Black Sex Link? Ours looks like that in the sun too...


----------



## CritterCarnival

Already hit him with copper, Sel-E gel and Quest Plus.  

I'm letting him settle in for a few more days, and I want to get him handling a bit better before I bathe and clip. It would be a royal rodeo right now, he hasn't been made to behave in quite a while...:roll:


----------



## CritterCarnival

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I have a black chicken named Ebony... She's more like iridescent though, in the sun her feathers look green


We had one like that, we called her Shimmer. She laid eggs that were really dark chocolate brown.


----------



## nigies4ever

Ok...for showmanship, if you had the choice between dark wash blue jeans or slightly stained whites, which would you choose? I've spent the past hour pouring hydrogen peroxide and scrubbing them with FelsNaptha..so hopefully the stain comes out the rest of the way in the wash. 

Long story short, which is preferable?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

White is most definitely preferred, just get them as clean as you can


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nigies4ever said:


> Is she a Black Sex Link? Ours looks like that in the sun too...


She's a mutt lol! Her mom was a cuckoo Maran that was running with some other roo before we got her


----------



## glndg

That was a very cute doeling you tattooed, Dee. How did the process go? Did you have help? We used to rub an ice cube on the rabbits' ears before we tattooed to numb them. At least with long ears like yours have, you have a lot of room to work with.


----------



## sassykat6181

Tattooed my little bottle buck, spotty, before he got picked up today. He's headed to Maine to be a herd sire. Good luck little buck, we'll miss you


----------



## sassykat6181

Ugh....3 more bucks. That's 7 this week from 3 does. I'll be in the corner crying!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> That was a very cute doeling you tattooed, Dee. How did the process go? Did you have help? We used to rub an ice cube on the rabbits' ears before we tattooed to numb them. At least with long ears like yours have, you have a lot of room to work with.


And, I miss her already.... She was the sweetest lap goat ever! Temperance is not handling it well...

Yes, I did the tattoos myself, just hat their head between my legs and their butts against a grain bag so they couldn't back up. They did ok. The one in the pic cried the least.


----------



## goathiker

HEY LAURA


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Tempers teat is bleeding... I think it's from the bucklings teeth? What should I do? I have been putting dr naylors udder balm on it..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My buck is lazy... That brown doe is my friends doe (galaxy's half sister) she's in heat... And he's taking a nap...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I guess a pic would help... Although I did have them together two or three hours ago and he covered her six time lol.. But he's still lazy


----------



## ariella42

Well, I've clipped my first goats. Clearly, I need to work on my technique :ROFL: Rose (the brown one) doesn't look too terrible, but Beth and Martha look terrible! At least they all seem to be enjoying the being a bit cooler.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol, I wonder what mine will look like...


----------



## ariella42

Maybe he figured he did his job and deserved a rest. I think I'd be pretty tired after six times too :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I let him have a three hour rest! It's show time! Actually, the doe isn't interested in him anymore... Do you think that means she wasn't in a strong enough heat or she's just done?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Galaxy is so thick compared to her sister :shock: and her sister is a year older!


----------



## ariella42

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Galaxy is so thick compared to her sister :shock: and her sister is a year older!


Really? I thought they were the same age. I think Galaxy is definitely going to beat her in depth.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well.. She came from the same place as Kat so.... Ya, enough said..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, that brown doe turned 2 in February..


----------



## ariella42

Well, I guess that explains it :-(


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh well geez, what was she fed? A teaspoon a day at kats old place :eyeroll:

So my sister actually loved that perfume so much she bought it today :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No, I don't think they get fed at all.... Just e crab grass that grows from the ground... She said " she's just small"


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Umm.. I think Obsidian might be overweight... He could barely get him self on that tiny doe... It seemed like it took a lot of effort for him to jump up... He's like a pony now..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If you can't feel his ribs, he's overweight. If you can, he's fine.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think obsidian is confused.. Galaxy isn't in heat so she just wants to beat him up lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I can feel his ribs, he's just got a lot of muscle over them


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And he's down again.. Lol my big lazy buck!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, brown doe gone all is back to normal lol


----------



## ariella42

So I think my decision to garden and muck the goat pen in a bikini top might have been ill-considered. My back is burned to a crisp. I was just trying to counter the farmer's tan I've been getting :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! I need a tan too... But I'm sure I will burn!


----------



## goathiker

If you put vinegar on it it will take the heat out and stop it from peeling so bad.


----------



## ariella42

Thanks, Jill! ACV, white vinegar, or does it matter?


----------



## goathiker

Doesn't really matter ACV is best though.


----------



## ariella42

I'll give it a shot. I've never heard of that one.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ariella42 said:


> So I think my decision to garden and muck the goat pen in a bikini top might have been ill-considered. My back is burned to a crisp. I was just trying to counter the farmer's tan I've been getting :lol:


Thankfully I just get more tan and don't burn :lol: For quick tanning, I'd use straight coconut oil and spend 20-30 minutes in the sun, each side.
Put the coconut oil everywhere you want to tan, but not on your already tanned places until the lighter skin catches up.


----------



## goathiker

And pour beer on your hair before you sit out for a quick sun bleached look :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And a dash of lemon :lol:


----------



## ariella42

My mom used to put baby oil and iodine on herself before she tanned back in the day. I burn with sunscreen, so I probably shouldn't go overboard with tanning anyway. I missed out on most of the Cherokee skin it seems :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sunscreen breaks down in the sun and actually prevents you from tanning for the most part, and the chemicals dry your skin out, thus the peeling and burning. Coconut oil protects you from the sun more than anything really, and it keeps your skin moisturized so you don't get dried out and peel if you get a little burnt. It helps activate the melanin in your skin deeper down so you tan faster too. 
You can start with 10 minutes if you burn real easy though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I learned about it in the Bahamas actually. From all the gorgeously tanned peoples :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Were they mostly of German/Irish decent? :lol: I might experiment with it, though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My girls are so happy and calm now that that crazy brown goat is gone.... That lady keeps telling me she raises spoiled goats... I only see crazy goats...


----------



## nigies4ever

That's the perk of being half white and half PortaMex...people thing you're really tan when actually it's just the Mexican skin color :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I used to be really tan when I was younger.... Stupid job keeps me indoors during the good parts of the day..


----------



## nigies4ever

I always seem to get the weirdest tans...not farmer's tans, but just weird ones


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Seems that Temper already got over the girls. I'm really glad she did because she has a true Nubian voice when she wants to!


----------



## nigies4ever

Ugh, Nubian screams :lol: I can't decide which is worse...those or Nigies.


----------



## goathiker

:lol: I pulled Guinen out to trim her up today. I'm pretty sure her adopted 6 month old Nigie screamed much louder than her real kids.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nigies4ever said:


> Ugh, Nubian screams :lol: I can't decide which is worse...those or Nigies.


Ugh...ya, idk which is worse either... Nubians are so loud, but nigis are soo high pitched!!


----------



## goathiker

My LaMancha buck hoots, it's so funny, Bean cries, Barbara Gene screams, Onyx screams, Jeter doesn't say a word ever, Guinen only says something if there's a problem.


----------



## goathiker

Hmm...Funny, on this thread I used to be able to talk to people who acted kind of like my friends, do some teasing and joking around, ask about cooking and some small things. Goat questions weren't allowed, that's why there's a whole forum out there. So, I guess if anyone wants to talk to me, I'll be on the chat thread where goat questions are no longer allowed...


----------



## sassykat6181

This thread seems to have fizzled out. Most of the adults are gone. I no longer see chad or Ni


----------



## ThreeHavens

Oooh gosh I didn't know this thread wasn't supposed to have goat questions - sorry if I added to that, Jill. Think I asked a question or two on here before.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Nigies don't "scream" (at least mine don't). Nubians are louder! ;-)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think it really fizzled out when everyones kidding season started. But Emma's gone, Ni's gone, Chad's gone, Sydney's gone, everyone left. 
And I think we all have some stuff we're dealing with outside all the animals. Between fighting with people and others shutting me out of life, there's a bit going on here.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And Jill, I might PM you later if it's ok, I don't know...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I like tho talk about goats here... I didn't know it wasn't allowed... I guess that's why I get ignored on this page so much.. Jill's trying to teach me a lesson? But I like talking to ppl I feel comfortable with about my problems..


----------



## goathiker

Anyone is welcome to PM me and you don't get ignored Dee. We just aren't always right here. Going hiking...See you all tonight.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Have fun! Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## sassykat6181

Taking the kids to the mountain coaster. Hope we like it. Happy mothers day !!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So where do I go when I want to talk about random meaningless goat stuff? Like Temper kicking over the bucket when I was almost done milking and saturating my barn and myself in milk.... People at church are going to think I smell funny...


----------



## sassykat6181

Right here!
I think it's just the actual goat health questions
I know I'm guilty of it, sorry 
I just feel like the people that I trust for a quick go to are right here


----------



## nigies4ever

I didn't know that either...sorry! I ask way too many questions on here..I need to learn to start a thread if I have a problem :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

At lest I know I'm not the only one!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kat is starting to bag up! The really good news is, since I have this plan to somehow mix Kat and Temper together, it looks like it is going to work out perfectly udder wise. I think Kat has what I would like to improve in temper


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They both have one teat that is larger but luckily it's on opposite sides, so maybe eventually it will even out?


----------



## ksalvagno

Can anyone tell me what flower this is? I haven't been able to find it on the internet.


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

No idea...pretty thou. You can email a pic to your county extension agent or master gardners and they will tell you.


----------



## glndg

I'm guessing that it's some variety of "rainflower" _-- a type of zephyranthes. I knew someone who had some that looked like that.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zephyranthes

Wow! look at all these different ones:

http://www.plantdelights.com/Zephyanthes/Zephyranthes-for-sale/buy-Rain-Lily/Rain-Lilies/?view_all

What do you think?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Looks like a flower lol


----------



## ksalvagno

Close but the leaves aren't the same. I'm just trying to figure out if I want to dig it up and put it in a flowerbed or throw it out.


----------



## sassykat6181

I have those in my garden, but they're purple. Can't remember the name though


----------



## NyGoatMom

They do look pretty...I know my mom plants weeds in my flower bed...ugh..drives me nuts.

Sorry Jill, I kinda forgot that rule too :/

So we spent alllll day building two doors and two walls to replace my old garage door. We are both wiped out! Pics tomorrow...it's almost done.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I had a pretty busy day today too... Still not done, but time for a break.. Tempers mastitis test did not show mastitis... Leave it to my goat to just have a stupid udder! Ugh!

I think I'm gonna start a thread to get people's opinions if I should keep Franklin or not.. :lol: I'm really curious what others have to say.. But that will have to wait till after I clean the litter boxes and do laundry.. And if the dogs are lucky they will get fed first too lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill, someone copied you!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm so tired, but I had a fun day. Went to Nevada with a friend for the day, I'll be back home tomorrow afternoon-ish. This year is the first year I haven't been around my kids, DH or family for mothers day. Just wanted to get away from them all, and let them deal with everything. 
They've all just been wearing on me for so long now, my 12yr old said something to me this morning, I can't remember what the heck it was, but it wasn't even anything to get worked up about, but my immediate response was to flip him off and say the words that go with it, but I caught myself before I did. Couldn't believe I almost did though... So I texted my friend, he showed up and parked at the gate, all I said was "see ya", went out the door and left.
Everyone is fending for themselves, milking the goats, feeding the babies, looking after the puppies and sending them on their way today, etc, and it's nice not having to do anything for a day, no one expecting a million things from me, and just not bugging me.
I think I was on the verge of blowing a fuse and hating them for eternity :lol:


----------



## goathiker

We just got back, tired and sore. It was a fun hike though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Glad you had fun Jill! I'm tired and my stupid leg bones and knees hurt again. Think I'm gonna see if leg cramp meds will help... or maybe I just need to go to bed, maybe I'm just too tired.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow Lacie... That doesn't sound like a fun Mother's Day... Glad your friend could kidnap you for the day..


----------



## goathiker

We hiked 7 miles, I'm going to regret it tomorrow :lol:

Getting pictures transferred right now.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did you bring the new little guy?


----------



## goathiker

Yep we did, he was pretty good once he figured out what was expected of him.


----------



## goathiker

Yep we did, he was pretty good once he figured out what was expected of him.


----------



## goathiker

double post


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's good! He's a natural!

I'll catch up tomorrow, my service is being stupid again...


----------



## goathiker

All right, I'll be working on the pictures and putting them on Berry's thread.


----------



## Emzi00

:wave:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi Emma! Lol! :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Emma!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hi Emma 

Well here is the pics, almost done. Just needs two more hinges and paint.


----------



## goathiker

Pictures are up on Berry Berry's thread.

Hi Emma :wave:

Looks nice Stephanie.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hi and bye, Emma. Sorry I missed your text... had my phone off for most the day yesterday. 

I'm back and not sure if I'm happy I came back :lol: The bathroom has no floor, and is missing half a wall, the vanity is gone, as is the toilet.... there's beer bottles and beer cans all over the hallway along with sheet rock shrapnel and nobody to be found... :chin:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sounds nice Lacie :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks Jill....your little dwarf goat looks good  How is he working out with your grandson?


----------



## glndg

Might be too late...anybody here to help? 
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/need-help-my-bore-goat-acting-weird-178557/#post1892249


----------



## goathiker

Oh...It's too late, once they are paddling it's just reflex. Darn it...


----------



## glndg

Too bad. Can't believe that vet said it might be poisonous plants and bring him in in the morning?!


----------



## goathiker

The bulging eyes tells me Clostridium bacteria, probably pulpy kidney...She needs a new vet.


----------



## glndg

Well, yeah! Even if the vet was right and the goat ate poisonous plants, it can't wait until the morning.


----------



## goathiker

For sure...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow.. That's sad....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Umm... Lacie, what happened to your house? And your people? I hope the goats got fed..


----------



## goathiker

I' pretty sure that if I met a guy by the gate and took off for a couple days, my DH would tear the place up too :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: :lol: :ROFL: 

So the bathroom is almost done now. It was a mother's day/sorry I ticked you off present I guess :lol: The floor is back in, the wall is back up, it's ready to be painted tomorrow and the new flooring will be put down, new vanity is going and the broken mirror is getting replaced. Kids were at my sisters because they had no idea what he was doing. Was drinking all afternoon and just started ripping up the floor, tearing out the wall and threw the vanity in the yard :lol: 
My daughter took care of the goats and puppies, so all is fine :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol that's funny Jill!

I'm glad all is well and your house is t deserted and your animals aren't starved Lacie :lol:

I decided I need a new goat that is able to breed this year.. So a yearling or older.. From unrelated lines... The search continues :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Lacie, that sounds like something my husband would do :lol: I'm glad it's coming back together now and the animals were all taken care of.


----------



## ariella42

I just spent $175 at the vet testing Beth's cyst :shocked: They didn't even charge us for lancing and cleaning it, but the culture was $129 :GAAH:


----------



## sassykat6181

That's a lot cheaper than what I paid here. Mine was $220 just for the culture!


----------



## ariella42

Wow, I guess I should consider myself lucky then!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I feel like screaming at the top of my lungs and taking a baseball bat to someone :angry: :angry: :angry:

HE NEVER CHANGED WILL'S WRAPS!!!! It's infected, the bone is hanging out, the tissue is rotting and they either have to cut his leg off or put him down. ALL because he didn't change the wraps and they put it on snug the first day to keep it together....
So he either has to come up with $1000 today or he's getting put down. I feel so so SO stupid for giving him that dog. It'd be kinder to have him put down. That way he won't get attacked by anymore dogs, and he won't have to live with that idiot.


----------



## ariella42

Oh God, Lacie, that's awful! Irresponsible pet owners like that should be put down! I'm sorry :hug: Try not to beat anyone with a baseball bat, though; I'm not licensed to practice law in CA.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Poor Will... I'm sorry Lacie.. :hug:


----------



## sassykat6181

So sorry. Poor dog


----------



## sassykat6181

As upset as I am with my buckling numbers this season, it's kind of a good thing because they are so friggin cute I'd probably keep them all!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm thinking I might keep a buck from Kat instead of Temper... Depending if she has one and if he's good looking... Maybe I will just hold on to both of them till I can tell which is better.... Idk... I like Temper better but Kat has a nicer udder.... Lol I guess I just have to wait..


----------



## sassykat6181

Well if you're goal is to improve udder, then keep one from Kat


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But I want her nice udder with tempers nice back! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks guys. I'm so mad at him, he won't tell me what was decided for him, so I have no idea if he's still suffering, if they amputated the leg, or put him down. Won't tell me a thing :sigh: Poor Will.

But on a happier note, all we have left is to put the floor down and get the new vanity and toilet in. Gonna paint the shower later, it's hideous... that 70's avocado color :lol: Parents could have had some better taste :lol:
Pug Buddy helped paint too


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Franklin turned 3 weeks today! He's 25.5# I think he's growing ok, I couldn't tell he grew till I tried to put the weighing harness on him and had to loosen it by a few inches (it used to be way loose on him!)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He's growing just fine 

So the bathroom didn't get finished today, will get finished tomorrow :lol: It's nice and painted now, I think he did 3 coats, so that's drying now. The floor is getting put in tomorrow afternoon-ish, and then the vanity and toilet can go in, then it will be done! Yay! :stars: Well, the ugly shower will get painted, but that will probably be a while from now :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I didn't think he was eating well because every time I'm out there Temper kicks him off and her udder is huge, she's milking a lot but I'm not measuring it since I'm just milking her into a feed bowl and giving it back to her and him.. But apparently he's eating well


----------



## goathiker

You must be killing her really really slowly...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Me? I'm killing Temper???


----------



## goathiker

Read your last post :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

Gotta love spell check sometimes , lol.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol oops :shock:


----------



## goathiker

Boo!!!

Batdog Batdog :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaa!


----------



## nigies4ever

:lol: Sunny scared me...I'm so used to seeing Dexter the creeper


----------



## goathiker

I think I'll leave it for a few days and see how many people tell me it's upside down :lol:


----------



## goathiker

How long till Athena kids now?


----------



## nigies4ever

I didn't recognize you at first! The entire time I've been on here it's always been Dexter


----------



## nigies4ever

19 days..well I guess 18, actually considering it's past midnight


----------



## nigies4ever

I'm starting to get frustrated...I ordered a really good Farmer's mineral per Lacie's recommendation about a month ago and my feed store still doesn't have it in...but apparently the company itself hasn't shipped it yet. I guess cattle minerals aren't too popular in a little california beach town :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Well, that's too bad. I'm lucky to have a mill that specializes in making minerals in the large town I shop in. They have a pretty good mineral pack and a lot of added goodies.


----------



## nigies4ever

Yeah, most "goat-specific" stuff I want to get I have to order, either online or from the feed store. Around here, our feed stores serve a primarily equine clientele, so they're not the sharpest pitchforks in the barn when it comes to goats. :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

There's just not too many large livestock operations around here...it's mostly individual owners and 4Hers. Which would also explain our lack of a good vet :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I could do a lot with that. Horses have the same requirements as goats, mostly.


----------



## nigies4ever

How so? I know they have similar dietary needs, but other than that?


----------



## sassykat6181




----------



## NyGoatMom

:ROFL: :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hahaha!!! Love that Kat!


----------



## margaret

:slapfloor::lol:
That's awesome Kat:ROFL:


----------



## ariella42

I told my husband months ago that I wasn't dead set on the idea of a pallet barn if it would be easier or more structurally sound to build it with 2x4s as the frame. I reiterated that when we started hunting for pallets. Teo weeks ago when he was complaining about the pallets starting the frame, I told him the same thing. Yesterday while really getting ready to finish the barn this weekend, he decided the pallets just wouldn't work :GAAH: It took all of my willpower to not scream that I'd been giving him that option the whole damn time! No we're gong to take apart the frame we already have and start from scratch :veryangry: I wouldn't be so mad if I didn't have 3 more goat coming in about a week with no place to put them. Okay, end rant.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! That's how men are though... They have to learn for themselves..


----------



## ariella42

Yep, they just want us to pull our hair out in the meantime :lol:


----------



## margaret

What causes a precocious udder?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Very heavy milking lines. Or they can also come into milk if they have those very milky lines and you stimulate them, or they self suck, or another kid is sucking.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So DH has a broken nose....
Oh, and the bathroom is finally finished..... the two of which may or may not be related.... :lol:


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So DH has a broken nose....
> Oh, and the bathroom is finally finished..... the two of which may or may not be related.... :lol:


Lacie, you have such an interesting life. When are you going to write a biography?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Maybe one day, might be a best seller!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, and for whatever reason, I just noticed the PM from you. Glad everything worked out!


----------



## glndg

LOL! Thanks.


----------



## sassykat6181

My doe had a precocious udder, someone suggested it could be the clover in my fields


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol Lacie, what did you do to him?!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Absolutely nothing..... promise.... :greengrin: :lol:

But that's fine..... a 6" long strip of my hair just got chewed straight off by Fergie......


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh Lacie , my hair dresser , whom i rarely see a lot of , is used to my strange an unique styles i come walking in with for her to "fix" , lol.
I never really realized once babies get older , they don't suck on hair anymore , they chew it :ROFL: 

Lesson learned :laugh: Wear hair tied back and up


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hahah!! Too funny!!!


----------



## margaret

Well either I've got a precocious goat on my hands or else she managed to get in with a buck.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Franklin keeps trying to eat my hair too... I have been teaching him that he's too big to jump on me... I think I'm going to change his name to Big Daddy bc he's probably going to be big like his daddy!


----------



## nigies4ever

Big Daddy :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He's gonna be a monster! Oh ya, that's what k was supposed to name him huh, monster, cuz Obsidian was a monster kid.. I like Big Daddy better


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh Coup, my problem child, why do you keep trying to die? Went out a half hour ago to give the kids their bottle and I noticed she was still standing in the same spot. Thought, hmm, she must be sick, went up to her and noticed she was drooling bile too, fantastic... lets get a temp... 97.8.... oh goodie! You're only about to shut down and die :angry:
So, she got treated for hypocalcemia, and I gave her some dextrose and amino acid solution, big dose of probios, b complex, antibiotics, and two sweaters. Temp is at 100.7 now.
Gonna be watching her the next few days...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ugh.... Poor coup! I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Anyone with ADGA Subscriptions want to look up a goat for me?


----------



## sassykat6181

I can. Send me an email


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awesome thanks! Doing it now


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well shes up to 102.5 now. Took a few sips of water and a couple snips of grass


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Glad she's doing better Lacie!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Here Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Lacie


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm tired if milking already..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Me too :lol: And it's raining again.... SO I'll be milking in the rain tonight.... And with Coup sick, she's not milking, so the babies are on 50/50 Babette-cow milk with egg. Not the end of the world, just obviously not ideal. 

BUT my clippers should be here tomorrow, and my blade should be here tomorrow or monday


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need to get a blade...

Who wants to buy my stupid lamb bar that I never needed lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm trying to get another doe from where I got Temper! Oh that reminds me, I was going to start a new thread! Lol


----------



## goathiker

I've spent two days researching and reading reviews on packs for my Nigies when they grow up. I've decided on this one...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol doggie bag!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My clippers are here! :stars:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My baby chicks are here!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cute chickies! What breed?

Going out with a work friend and her BF tonight, ice cream for dinner lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The black ones are silver laced wyandottes and the one in the back is an americauna


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thought so! Pretty your Easter Egger/Americcauna looks like mine


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh!! And guess what!!  my boss want to possibly buy my soap to sell in the store  that would be so awesome!! So I'm gonna make a few small batches of different scents and bring them in for him to see next week or so


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh that would be so cool!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It would be!  so I'm gonna work on my logo and packaging this weekend or Monday, and hope he likes it! Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I gotta go, need a shower before I meet my friend in a hour!
Talk to you later Dee


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well Coup has a low normal temp today, 101.5, up and walking around, looks more alive than she did yesterday that's for sure. I think the dex and amino acid solution I gave her yesterday gave her some runs, she has cow pies today. But I went ahead and gave her more today, for the energy. She nibbled on some grain, I'll go out and cut some grass for them in a bit and see if she's interested. 
Still has the 2 sweaters on, and I think I'll leave them on until our hot weather comes back. It's still cold today, has been for the past week. Went from mid to high 80's to like 50-60. 

And about the new clippers..... Would it be terrible if I wanted to shave Roo like a lion? :lol: Or should I wait for my other blade and just clip the goats in June? 
And on another note... Fenris is already getting a beard, he's only 2 months old :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Bye Skyla, have fun!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want to see Roo as a lion!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmm... it would seem she disagrees.... she ran away when I turned them on :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol.. Well apparently Kat is a terrible milker... I put her in the stand today just to see how she is.... She was fine when she was just eating her grain... But as soon as I started touching her udder she started kicking and viciously stomping..... Ugh..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm sure she will be fine once she kids  most of mine are BEASTS when they are bred, then turn into angles after kidding :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha, I sure hope your right!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm still deciding if I should induce her or not..


----------



## goatygirl

December will not let down her milk at all, she has so much and the kids don't drink enough of it. It is always full every time I see her. I try my best but she won't let down almost at all? Is there anything I can do now? I hope she gets better once I start to wean the kids more but until then she won't budge. Will she let down more once the kids are weaned?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hot compresses and massaging should help some, milk as much as you can and she will start getting better with time


----------



## goathiker

It's FRIDAY


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's Friday night  Even better! :cheers:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've got steaks, beef fried rice and some salad in the works :yum: Even though I don't eat salad... my body rejects it :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I'm doing omelets with tomatoes and cheese and Johnsonville Brats.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Rodeo's going on tonight, they might as well be in my backyard it's so loud :lol: But I guess they kinda are in my back yard, they're only a little over a mile away


----------



## goathiker

Our rodeo is in Father's day every year, right across the back river. The Pow Wow grounds are real close too. When the kids were little I used to camp in the back yard with them and tell them massacre stories during Pow Wow nights.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:veryangry: I just found that one of my fairly new bags of grain is infested with mites...... I hope they didn't get into the rest of the grain... Don't see any so far... But there were so many in the one bag I could see them all piled up and rolling around on each other.....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Here's the pix of the horse Lacie.. He looks sad..







I don't know how he was eating with his hippo lips...


----------



## goathiker

I need a good break sometimes this job just sucks...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

???


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Jill, you should do what I do, only work maybe once every 8-12 months :lol: Maybe you'll get fired and won't have to do it anymore :lol:


----------



## caprine crazy

Anyone know when the ADGA nationals are and if they're going to be available online?


----------



## Emzi00

Anyone want some wethers? Lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They are cuties Emma  but I've got plenty of my own lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And Kayla, I forget the dates sorry....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Juan looks good! But I have enough goats, thank you :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So let this be a message to you all. I do NOT recommend the Turbo A5's. They get hot waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy to fast. I tested them on my chihuahua first, and I had to take a break that's how fast they heat up. Think about the amount of time it takes to clip a 7lb dog....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Good thing it was only four bucks right Lacie?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I could have told you that.. My old 4-H leader had a pair of Osters and I HATED clipping her goats (she would pay me to go do kidding clips and clipping some of her goats) it got SO hot SO fast!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Um, no Dee, they were $125 :lol:

Ugh, well why didn't you Skyla?! :lol: I love oster clippers usually. But these get hot fast. However, whole different ball game with a goat. I just clipped Nehru in about 10 minutes with one break, so not too terrible. I do think I'll be buying another pair of Arcos again though. They NEVER EVER got hot on me in the 7 years I've had them.


----------



## srustin

*new guy*

trying to give baby goat a cdt shot and he is not having it ..what to do so he will allow it . don't want to hurt him?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Um, no Dee, they were $125 :lol:
> 
> Ugh, well why didn't you Skyla?! :lol: I love oster clippers usually. But these get hot fast. However, whole different ball game with a goat. I just clipped Nehru in about 10 minutes with one break, so not too terrible. I do think I'll be buying another pair of Arcos again though. They NEVER EVER got hot on me in the 7 years I've had them.


 I didn't know you were buying them!
I've been pretty out of it this past week... Too much going on and stress and ugh!! So, sorry lol!

Not me... I have a pair and I don't like them much... I actually just use them for my dog now lol! I love my Andis


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well it's just like kids and getting shots, they want no part of it, because after all, they are getting stabbed with a needle.
You just have to hold him still, or have someone help hold him so he can't move around, and get it done nice and quickly.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I didn't know you were buying them!
> I've been pretty out of it this past week... Too much going on and stress and ugh!! So, sorry lol!
> 
> Not me... I have a pair and I don't like them much... I actually just use them for my dog now lol! I love my Andis


Funny you say that, because about 20 other people told me to go with the Andis super 2 speed, but me, being the rebel that I am, said noooo, I'm doing something different, and got the turbo a5's.
While they cut through hair like a hot knife through butter, they do get hot. Can't trust Americans anymore, everyone knows the Germans got it down :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh.. I thought you said you got them for $4 my bad...

I survived the trip to Santa Cruz and back today... I hate driving on 17...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The ones I had a bid on went up to $117, so no way was I paying that much when I could get a brand new one with a warranty for less than $10 more.

Santa Cruz, huh? It's been 10-11 years since I've been there. Nice beach, don't care for the people though :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's what I have!  I LOVE them!! 
I have some Oster blades that I use, so there is my cutting like butter lol!

So, what have talk been up too while I've been in a horrible state of mind this past week? I don't remember much lol! The girls at work were telling me about a customer that hot chicks and we were 'arguing' with her that they need a heat lamp... I was there... I don't remember it at all! Lol! I was like "I don't think I was there...." She's like you told me about the lady!! Yes you were!!! LOL!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And you should clip Obsidian! I want to see him under that massive fur ball!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> The ones I had a bid on went up to $117, so no way was I paying that much when I could get a brand new one with a warranty for less than $10 more.
> 
> Santa Cruz, huh? It's been 10-11 years since I've been there. Nice beach, don't care for the people though :lol:


Nice beach?? Santa Cruz is disgusting.... The sand is half black from all the ashes from fires and cigarettes.... It's not my fault my dad took me to Hawaii when I was 9 and I got spoiled and think beaches here are so gross now... Not to mention cold..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh ya... I need to clip him... But he needs a bath first and it's been all stupid and windy still.... Stupid weather... 

Obsidian is bigger than Eddie already..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That's what I have!  I LOVE them!!
> I have some Oster blades that I use, so there is my cutting like butter lol!
> 
> So, what have talk been up too while I've been in a horrible state of mind this past week? I don't remember much lol! The girls at work were telling me about a customer that hot chicks and we were 'arguing' with her that they need a heat lamp... I was there... I don't remember it at all! Lol! I was like "I don't think I was there...." She's like you told me about the lady!! Yes you were!!! LOL!


Not much, I went to Nevada on Mothers day and came back the next night. Came home and my bathroom was ripped apart, there was no floor, the wall was smashed in and broke to all heck, the vanity was in the yard, it was a wreck, but got that all nice and fixed up after DH came down with a broken nose... :lol: 
Rodeo is still going on...Got these terribly hot running clippers :ROFL: Shaved two dogs and Nehru, thinking about making dinner now... and you're all caught up :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Nice beach?? Santa Cruz is disgusting.... The sand is half black from all the ashes from fires and cigarettes.... It's not my fault my dad took me to Hawaii when I was 9 and I got spoiled and think beaches here are so gross now... Not to mention cold..


Well like I said it's been a while.... the beach was clean last I was there, and it was hot and blazing sun :slapfloor: :ROFL: 
And I lived in Hawaii for a while, I know what you speak of :ROFL:

And I'm a hypocrite, I NEVER bathe my goats before clipping... I just like to yell at you all to do that, because it does preserve the blades, but really, I just buy new ones when I need :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh and I got baby chicks! Who I should go check on... And I better make sure Kat didn't kid while I was gone... I'll be back later..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well... Sounds like lots of fun! :lol: sorry I missed it!! Heheh!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Fine, leave me for some ugly little chickens and a non-existent baby.... :lol: :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I never bathe before clipping either... Takes too long for them to dry lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Well... Sounds like lots of fun! :lol: sorry I missed it!! Heheh!!


You should be :lol: 
So, what to have for dinner? Something with chicken, bacon, or hamburger? I had steaks again last night.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Or all three!!  lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Love that idea, but I can only cook one tonight, I'm afraid the others like to eat daily.... needy people.... :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So... What my week consisted of breaking up with my 'boy friend' (we weren't really dating... But had plans to slowly work to it... I didn't let it get that far....) and he's no longer talking to me... My friend sent me screen shots of what he told her after... The kid was totally in love with me...  I feel like crap... I know I made the right choice but man... It hurts.... I've also worked well over 50hrs this week, am going to pick up my new trailer tomorrow morning, and am getting a new goat!  so a crappy week is ending fairly well.. Lol...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: Love that idea, but I can only cook one tonight, I'm afraid the others like to eat daily.... needy people.... :lol:


People....  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's cruddy and great at the same time Skyla, so much going on :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep... Lol! I think him not talking to me is what gets me the most... I don't even care about what he said... We were really good friends.... But I feel his pain... Maybe he'll come around again...

I have too much stress on my life too often lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well, bed time for me... Night all


----------



## ThreeHavens

If you already knew the relationship wasn't going to work, you made the right choice ending it now, Skyla. Sorry, that sucks. :hug:


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Nice beach?? Santa Cruz is disgusting.... The sand is half black from all the ashes from fires and cigarettes.... It's not my fault my dad took me to Hawaii when I was 9 and I got spoiled and think beaches here are so gross now... Not to mention cold..


I have to agree :lol: Our little hole-in-the-wall town is the only safe haven from the craziness haha


----------



## nigies4ever

So I've re-evaluated all my feeding, etc. on a friend's recommendation and I can already see it starting to work...but it's expensive! I got my little ND back from my friend, too. She's bred...and timid, and Athena wants nothing more than to beat the crap out of her. Squirt bottles and ice water are my new best friend.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ThreeHavens said:


> If you already knew the relationship wasn't going to work, you made the right choice ending it now, Skyla. Sorry, that sucks. :hug:


Yah... I know, and I keep telling myself that, and so do my friends and mom, it's just hard not to feel bad lol! My friend was telling me stuff months ago (he's liked me for at least two years!) and this kid wanted to marry me... It's just hard!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Well see it this way, if he was already that attached, better that you broke it off early instead of dragging it out. Don't feel bad, if you guys had gotten married and you weren't a good match, that wouldn't have made him happy. :hug: Just enjoy your goats! Having goats is better than a boyfriend, lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep... Your right  he thinks it would have been easier if we were dating a while then I broke it off... Umm..... If you say so pal... Lol!

I agree! Guys are far too stressful! :lol: though lately my goats have been too lol!


----------



## nigies4ever

So Athena is either in pre labor or has bloat, the way she's acting....it's kinda early, but this is 150 days from the first day she was in with the buck.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

One way to find out... dump some baking soda down her throat.


----------



## nigies4ever

How much?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't measure, probably 2-3 TBSP fulls.


----------



## ariella42

Martha has found a new use for the trampoline - parasol while grazing :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nigies4ever said:


> So Athena is either in pre labor or has bloat, the way she's acting....it's kinda early, but this is 150 days from the first day she was in with the buck.


The race is on! Kat has been acting weird all day! She's got a nice bag going!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I had a doe due Tuesday... But she's not even close! Lol! My doe due the 24th looks closer then she does


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> I need a good break sometimes this job just sucks...


Which job Jill? Sorry you are having a rough go of it!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Saying Hi quickly...been busy getting ready for a show this weekend and my son's wedding and such....

Sorry Skyla that you are having troubles...maybe don't date unless you're ready to get married...saves a lotta hassle.:hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Stephanie, that is my main goal. We weren't dating, we were getting to know each other more, with plans to date ONLY if we were serious about each other... But, we both had/have feelings for each other... But, as it got deeper I realized 1. I wasn't ready, and 2. He wasn't the one.. So, I stopped it before it went any further... I'm just sad I lost a good friend in the process...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think you made the right choice, and kudos to you for detecting it wasn't going to work before it started! You don't need the headache of men yet :lol: Definitely ok to wait 

On another note, I'm really happy with my FF's production!  Their kids are growing every bit as fast as they should be. And I really need something other than Corid for Biagia's kids, it just isn't working, and Roxanne is getting off and on scours, and her growth has slowed significantly  Ugh, stupid freaking cocci, what is their purpose in life, they do nothing any good at all :hair: So PO'd about it...


----------



## nigies4ever

Lacie...could you pm me your phone number? Trust me, I'm not creepy :lol: ...Athena's just looking like she might kid in these next couple days, so I'm trying to put together an "in case of emergency" contact list.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Franklin came down with scours this morning.. I gave him toltrazuril. His tail was clean the rest of the day but I haven't seen him poop


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kat is acting weird but I don't think it's happening tonight. Her ligs are squishy but she just doesn't seem ready...


----------



## nigies4ever

Same with Athena..don't think it'll be tonight. But just covering all my bases, lol. 

How many do you think Kat has?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm hoping for 2, no more no less lol! She looks like she has at least 2

What do you think Athena has?


----------



## goathiker

Somehow I think I won't be getting much sleep the next couple days :lol: Susan's doe is kidding too. She has at least 4 in her...


----------



## nigies4ever

I'm thinking two for Athena. She's too big for a single, but I'd be surprised if she had trips.

And sorry Jill! Take it as flattering, though..that people want your advice. And please don't start charging us by the hour. :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Hm.. :scratch:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Well I'm going to bed... No action here tonight and I get the feeling I'm going to need to rest for tomorrow.. Good luck Haley! Jill I'll give you a call tomorrow if I get stuck!


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Dee

I need to go get the shot gun, there's a wolverine in my yard...


----------



## nigies4ever

Lol.. I'm setting the alarm for every couple hours to check on her, but gonna go to bed for a while after I check on her at midnight.

I never understood the true meaning of the doe code until now! She's looking like she could go tonight, but with the mixed signals I'm getting, I wouldn't be surprised if she went on her supposed due date in two weeks.


----------



## goathiker

They do have some false labor as their hormones change and things loosen up. Signs sound good for at least one doeling though, bucklings don't cause this side effect normally.


----------



## nigies4ever

Streaming white goo from Athena!


----------



## goathiker

Awesome!!!

Stupid weasels are too sneaky.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Where's the baby goats you guys!?! I've been up since the horrible hour of 6am.... waiting ever so patiently, and you give me nothing?... I'm giving you all a zero for the day! :lol:

And Hailey, that number is confidential, yet open to the public  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Franklin came down with scours this morning.. I gave him toltrazuril. His tail was clean the rest of the day but I haven't seen him poop


Yeah I really need another couple bottles, but I'm broke right now. The corid seems to work for everyone but her, of course. :GAAH:


----------



## NyGoatMom

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Stephanie, that is my main goal. We weren't dating, we were getting to know each other more, with plans to date ONLY if we were serious about each other... But, we both had/have feelings for each other... But, as it got deeper I realized 1. I wasn't ready, and 2. He wasn't the one.. So, I stopped it before it went any further... I'm just sad I lost a good friend in the process...


Oh then that's good but sorry you lost a friend


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Guess it just means it wasn't meant to be.... No sense in hurting us both anymore then we are...


----------



## ariella42

Skyla, I went through similar situations on both sides of it - falling for a friend and having a friend fall for me. It's really tough because, well, you're friends and you care about each other even if it's not in the way one party wants. I will tell you that 1) the friend I fell for when I was around 19 and I are still friends and 2) in hindsight, I'm really glad we didn't take it any further. I thought he was perfect then, but now that I'm older I realize we really just weren't meant to be any more than friends. It took a little time to get over the hurt, but I eventually found someone else completely wrong for me and the journey continued :lol: (I didn't meet my husband until I was 26). Hopefully, your friend will be able to get over the hurt soon and you can remain friends. You'll both end up finding the right ones eventually


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I guess Athena is winning the race! Kat is still messing with me, I slept all night  Kat just wants to be back out in the pasture with Galaxy... Maybe after I feed the dogs and myself I will go walk her around.. If I'm feeling nice.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Jill, did you get the wolverine?


----------



## goathiker

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Hey Jill, did you get the wolverine?


Naw, they are endangered, we only scare them away.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh.. Well that's boring...

Where's Haley? I want to know what Athena had!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I forgot to tell everyone that when I went to go get my chicks, I saw Galaxy's dam again and she has the best udder on their whole farm!


----------



## ariella42

That's awesome  I hope Galaxy follows suit for you!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Although they only have 5 does there and 3 of them have pretty wonky udders.. :ROFL: but her dam actually has a very nice, even udder. The only thing is she has the wide placed teats like Temper..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kat is being a total brat so I decided to clip her udder and hooves :lol: logical right? She almost kicked me in the fave several times


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:sigh: I scorched my milk...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kat is nice and bagged up but now her vulva isn't puffy anymore?? :scratch: she's really messing with me...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Why is it ever so slightly uneven?! :GAAH: Somebody didn't dry her up right....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I found Babette! :stars: ignore the junk! :lol: :ROFL: She got clipped today, and is looking pretty :greengrin: and not bagged up, my weird milking schedule :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Why is it ever so slightly uneven?! :GAAH: Somebody didn't dry her up right....


Lol.. Ha well I don't think she was intentionally dried up.... I think there was a nutrition issue..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Stupid lady.... messed up a nice udder!

Oh, Margaret! When you asked about the yellow milk, is it still yellow? Because extra B vitamins will turn it yellow too. So will a high fat feed, adds extra fat to the milk.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It doesn't look that bad in person.. And I think the more she fills, the more it evens out. We'll see what happens. I'm glad I got her clipped bc Temper was a disgusting mess after she kidded..


----------



## nigies4ever

Soo...last night was a false alarm. I'm thinking maybe mucus plug, cause I haven't seen her lose it before? Although she was straining and pawing, so idk. This morning, however, she's completely back to normal. No signs of anything...ughh.

I'm actually glad she's waiting though because her udder is still TINY, even though it filled some.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

False alarm?? Ugh! That's not allowed!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You need to shave those scraggly hairs off :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need a Bloody Mary... All this waiting is making me anxious... Is it five o'clock yet?


----------



## nigies4ever

I know..grrrrr. 

Ok, who knows how I can change the title of one of my threads? I accidentally added part of the post to the title on my Kidding Thread..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My poor miserable goat! I keep telling her if she just lets them out it will be all better!


----------



## sassykat6181

My last doe to kid is on day 153.....I keep telling her to hurry up. Or maybe she can keep them forever, I've had to many bucks


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Maybe she will be your lucky one!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Clarice and Biagia are now clipped. I've officially decided a 7F is the blade to go on black and white goats. 10 is fine for chammys.


----------



## ariella42

Good to know, Lacie. Of course, the clippers I just got have a 5 in 1 blade, so I guess I can't get a 7F. Hopefully, my technique will improve with the settings I have at least.


----------



## ariella42

I hope those of you waiting on does to kid get some kids soon! I want pictures


----------



## ariella42

In less-than-good news today, we only got one wall of the barn sheathed today (and no roof up) before it started raining on us. We're picking up my Alpine in milk tomorrow :stars:, so hopefully DH will get some more done while I'm at work.

In great news today, we found out Beth doesn't have CL! :dancedgi: It was, as some of you said, just a puncture wound that got infected, but it seriously looked like possible CL when the vet drained it. My aunt gave me a gift certificate to a local shop that has some wine and home goods for watching her cat (she always does way too much for things that I fully intended to do for free), so I stopped there and got their cheapest bottle of champagne to celebrate. :cheers:


----------



## margaret

So glad Beth doesn’t have CL Ariella!
Lacie, that’s good to know, I’ll have to get a 7F blade before the fall shows, with the black and white does, I have to clip way ahead of time in time for them to grow out and by the show it’s longer than I want it, especially on the white.

Ugh. It’s so hot. It goes from 70’s to 90’s in a week!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay for Beth!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If you have a lot of time on your hands and feel like clipping for what feels like an eternity, a 10 blade with the growth of the hair clips to the same length as a 7F.
I clipped Babs with a 7F, Biagia with a 10, to see the difference with the black. Babs has the nicer do to the two :lol: But Biagia will look great in 2-3 weeks


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I feel like I have been watching the most boring TV show ever... Stupid goat..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Lacie, do you wanna tell me what you think of a doe?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Why sure, I was just going over the 2015 practice does for the judges training because I'm bored :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

http://adgagenetics.org/PedigreePrint.aspx?RegNumber=N001512521
Oh.. You want a pic.. Ok hang on


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Uh, yeah! What the heck am I supposed to do with names! You know how long it's been since I had Nubians? :lol: 
I will look at the doe performance though....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx! And I'll upload pix of her and the buck she's bred to


----------



## HappyCaliGoats




----------



## HappyCaliGoats

http://www.adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=N001620652&DamNum=N001512521

They both have really nice pedigrees!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmm, she doesn't have that wow factor for me. She has no fore udder, and giant teats. Not very milky lines either. Maternal granddam milked 5.5lbs a day on her best record.... That's not even 3qts. His dam is way way better though, that's what I'd expect from Megan though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

His sire is Tempers great grand sire


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Though, his dam has a nice udder, so her kids should be an improvement. Choice is yours.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Darn.. I thought I found my doeling... Oh well, I think the lady got irritated with me asking so many questions any way! I shouldn't have backed out of that kid from Washington... But the timing just wasn't right..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And his doe family is nice looking. That doe in the pic above has a really nice general appearance, it's just her no fore that has me on the fence, but her kids will most likely have more of a fore, with that buck.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aahhh... Your not supposed to leave it up to me! I make bad decisions! Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wait, so you wanted a kid from her, not her?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes, a kid from her and that buck


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

How much are they asking? $300-350 would probably be my limit.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They were asking 500 but knocked it down to 450


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Eeeehhhh...... that's your call.... Is there a rear udder pic of her?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I requested one but she said she doesn't have one but can get it once she kids


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She's 5 years old without a rear pic??? I don't know... I'm just not wowed, not feeling it. I'd wait, something better will come along.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She has a yearling she might be selling but I don't like her pedigree :lol: and if she sells her that probably just means she's a reject anyway


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I really want another yearling... But not hers..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Should I milk her a little before she kids or will that ruin it for the babies?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It'd be fine, they make more while they're kidding anyway.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. Wish me luck... She kind of a capital "B word" when her udder is touched... I might lose a hand... But if I do she might loose a life so we'd be even


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She has a tiny bit of whiteish goo but I, not holding my breath over it.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Not sure what I did to piss off the powers that be - bad week - 1 doe with mastitis (getting better), 1 doe with a barb wire tear on her teat from going thru the neighbor's fence. Bottle feeding 5 kids and they are all bucklings - now have 3 kittens to bottle feed that were dropped off today - lady that adopted Star (Nubian buckling I bottle raised) is bring him back and the rest of her herd since the neighbors dogs killed her Obie buck last night - have to find quarantine space for her herd - Good news I picked up a gorgeous little mustang mare - bad news she is a rescue and scared to death of everything but the dog. lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow! You have a full plate!!


----------



## goathiker

Let me know if you need some help for a week or so...I'd love to go do something right now.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well, the first time ever milking Kat actually went ok! She has such soft skin! And milked out so easily! I'm starting to like her a lot more!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wow, that's a lot of stuff to be dealing with. SanjayCraig just had three catlings outside, she killed one of them, ate the back legs off another and the 3rd one is cold but seems ok..... I hate cats....


Dee, awesome, she has good texture and orifices!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Can I have the two legged one? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Too soon, Dee, too soon :lol: But anyways, you can't, because I put it down.....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw... That's ok, they need back legs to get in a litter box.. Let me know if you get one missing the front legs :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So Franklin is either keeping up with how much his sisters used to drink or Temper is producing less? Because when they first left I was getting quite a bit of milk from her and I would take it all to keep her production up. Now I'm getting less and her udder doesn't look full at all when I take her out to milk... Or maybe he just caught on to what times I'm going to milk her so he empties her out right before? onder:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Haha, he realized there was food! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The good thing is, he's using both sides now! I was getting ready to tape one side..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I guess I'll be doing night checks tonight.. :sigh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry Dee, that's always cold and tiresome. Hopefully it all goes smoothly.

Gotta go milk, feed babies, then I think I'm gonna go to bed. I have to get up a 6am to return a stupid adapter for a compact flash drive or whatever the heck.... I'll have my phone nearby tonight though if you need.


----------



## nigies4ever

I'm in the same boat, Dee...12:30 am is my first alarm, lol


----------



## nigies4ever

No discharge yet, but her pooch looks sloppy and udder is slowly but surely filling..her sides look sunken in and she's holding her tail all weird/arched. Plus she's refusing to eat...ugh.


----------



## goathiker

Sounds close, I'll be here too. 

My dog started seizing again :blue: Not sure what to change in her diet now :hammer:


----------



## nigies4ever

Sunny??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no.. Poor sunny... 

I better check Kat since Athena sounds so close... Brrrrr I don't wanna!


----------



## nigies4ever

I'm sleeping :lol: 

I stayed up last night and then felt nauseous from lack of sleep...so that's not happening again. I've probably gotten a total of 10 hours of sleep in the past 72 hrs


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, Sunny has the distinction of being the first American Eskimo to have Canine Epileptoid Cramping Syndrome.
Think I'll put her back on PMR. She loves her raw chicken necks anyway.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Poor sunny  have you tried the anti seizure meds?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Haley, Kat isn't doing anything over here...

How often is she having seizures now Jill?


----------



## goathiker

They don't seem to work for this, it's a genetic disease carried on an autosominal recessive gene. It is so new no one knows what to do about it. It seems to be related to being a German bred dog. All the research I've been able to find is dead ended just by lack of knowledge about it. 
It's becoming more common. Definitely not epilepsy though, the dog is aware and able to follow commands through the whole episode.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Good luck Haley and Dee, hope Sunny stops the seizures Jill, wonder what brings them on. My teensy chihuahua gets them from time to time too, it happened like every day to every other day when the living room got really hot from the wood stove, but I'm not 100% if that's what was bringing it on for him. He hasn't had any in a couple months.


----------



## goathiker

This is the first seizure in a year Dee.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That about what happens to the chihuahua, as far as the flopping on the side and the leg flailing and trembling, but he can't move his head to look at you or anything. And his whole body will stay stiff for a while, and it's like he can't see you, or focus on you when it happens. And he'll drool after he stops the flopping and his body is stiff. Sometimes he's ok after 5 minutes, sometimes it takes 10-15 minutes.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Alright, I'm gonna go to bed, stupid adapter thing.... :lol: Night Jill, Dee, and anyone else awake.


----------



## goathiker

When that happens to Sunny, I put her in my lap an massage and work her legs until they can straighten out. It takes the pain out of it for her and she's aware that I'm there. I changed her diet last summer and they went away until now. Going back to Prey Model Raw for her and calling her breeder about my $900. At least it will help treat her.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Lacey.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Lacie...

Wow Jill, I've never seen a seizure like that...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ugh... This doe... She has no ligs and is completely bagged up but she is not showing any signs that she's going into labor....


----------



## goathiker

What signs are you looking for?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sunken in sides? Streaming goo? Acting like she's trying to push a baby out?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's already been pawing the ground and groaning for three weeks so I can't go on that...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She didn't eat much today... She's really mad that I separated her from the herd.... She keeps looking at them and trying to go back in there...


----------



## goathiker

Look for trying to raise her front end high (does she have something to stand on?), scraping along walls, talking to herself, pawing. 
None of my does stream goo and heavy does don't sink in either. They don't lay down and push until it gets serious :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She was raising her front end earlier.. But she has been rubbing on walls for weeks... She is not talking to herself.. Every time I go out there now, she is sleeping..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh.. And she's not heavy  she's gonna be thin when they come out..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think she's trying to tell me she's gonna wait till morning.. I hope she eats more than just grain and a few bites of hay tomorrow.


----------



## goathiker

That's not a bad thing, heavy does have more trouble. It sounds like you need to spend some time getting in tune with her.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, I barely left her side all day but I still didn't feel like we were communicating well... I guess I haven't had her long enough to be able to read her..


----------



## goathiker

Some are harder than others. She has to trust you before she'll give over. You have to trust her before she'l trust you.


----------



## nigies4ever

Well I just went to check on Athena. Everything pretty much where it was when I left her at 10 pm, except her sides look more sunken in.

Here's the weird thing...she's coughing...a lot. And when she coughs, white boogers fly out her nose. Almost cold-like symptoms, but I don't know. Gonna get a temp when it's light...

This is all so confusing


----------



## goathiker

Um that's weird. It'll come, let me think...


----------



## goathiker

Is she coughing in rhythm? Did you pick up a booger and see what it is?


----------



## nigies4ever

What do you mean by "in rhythm"? It seems pretty random, but consistent.

And the boogers..they're not snot, they're white goopy stuff.


----------



## goathiker

I mean is she actually reacting to something going on in her gut area by blowing. Is it within a time frame like her tummy hurts every 5 minutes, every 3 minutes, etc.


----------



## goathiker

Fixed your thread title :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Just checked on Kat. The bedding has definitely been pawed at and she keeps squatting and not peeing.. But I was out there for almost half an hour and no progress so I'm gonna try to get a few more hours sleep


----------



## nigies4ever

Thank you for fixing that! 

I just did another check...I think she'd eaten the last little powdery bits of her alfalfa pellets, and she was coughing/sneezing because of those. She's stopped now.

As of 4:10 a.m., her sides are super sunken in. She's standing in the corner, being standoffish with kind of a vacant look. Her udder hasn't filled enough, though. I think we're pretty close!


----------



## goathiker

Sounds like she's close, she's not apthathic though right? If you go in to feel ligs and udder she still jumps away?


----------



## nigies4ever

Yep...I can't get anywhere near her back end.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kat just keeps walking to the corner of the stall and staring into the pasture at the other goats...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She can't hold them in forever...


----------



## nigies4ever

Maybe when I check at night I'm so sleep deprived that I'm hallucinating signs of early labor :lol: This darn goat is back to completely normal this morning! Sides still look sunken in, but her udder almost looks smaller than it did last night!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol Kat has been acting totally normal except that her ligs are gone... I can't believe I lost sleep over this... I even had a horrible dream that I lost her and that's what woke me up at 3 to check..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My boer doe did what Athena is doing... She lost her plug then acted like she was in labor for 3-4 days... She looked all sunken in too..


----------



## nigies4ever

How long was it after she first started doing that that she kidded??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

At least 4 days... :lol: but after Temper lost her plug and sunk in, she had the kids within 7 hours... So I guess you just never know..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have milk in my sleeves.... And I'm hungry but I can't stop staring at this goat... She's up down up down and pawing now..


----------



## nigies4ever

Ughh I'm jealous...

Watch her go tomorrow when I have to leave the house for an hour for an appt...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's not doing anything.. Just teasing me... And I have to work the rest of the week! Wed- sat!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Im going to go eat and feed the dogs/ cats, maybe she will have made progress by then.. All she's doing now is grunting with every breath.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I'm amused by your agony :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Bc I took these days off specifically for these kids and they are not here! :GAAH:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Should I give Kat some b complex?


----------



## nigies4ever

Can a doe fill while kidding? Athena's just looks soo small, and her teats look tiny..nothing like her mom.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's a FF right?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes they can fill while kidding or after kidding.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think something is happening.... I'm going to get the towels..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I assure you, nothing is happening unless she's pushing :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahahhaa!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, I think she's pushing!! :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

Yep Dee, she's a FF. 

Darn...I think Kat is gonna win the race. Athena is just teasing me at this point. I thought I owned them but apparently they own me. :lol:

Even though she's huge and so uncomfortable, Athena still gets joy out of knocking over the rake while I'm mucking and getting the Nigies over the handle, then jumping on the other end to watch them get po'ed when it hits them in the stomach. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kat was pushing... Then she got up and nothing... Went down again, nothing for a while then pushed.. Now she's up..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Now yellow fluidy stuff


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Should be having some babies soon!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I've never seen it that color before... She needs to hurry up so I can play with the babies! And Franklin wants a friend! Or a nemesis that will take over his name lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What color was the bubble?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Pushing!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The bubble was just air, wasn't actually a bubble... It was like she was trying to blow little bubbles from her vagina... I almost saw the water bubble! Wait for it!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Here's a hoof, boy or girl?? Is it upside down?? Ugh..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Pic helps


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Make sure there's a 2nd hoof. Help pull if it's backwards, don't want it to drown


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Feel around and make sure you know which way the kid is. That's the stage I help pull. As soon as I see a foot.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She sucked it back in..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They usually don't go back in to far. Stick your fingers in there and see if it's only one foot or two, and if it's upside down head first, breach or what.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Bad timing but I gotta run to town, DD has a doc appt.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg he's huge! Franklin just lost his name :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Bye Lacie! Thanx! I almost think she's done now but we'll see


----------



## nigies4ever

Any more kids?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nope, that's it. She gave me my one big beautiful buckling! She's passing placenta now


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm shocked, she was pretty big! I'm glad that means she gets to keep some of her condition though, she's not a rail like she was before


----------



## nigies4ever

Wow! Congrats.

If you have one, can you post a pic of Kat from before she kidded, so I can see how big she was? I'm trying to guess how many Athena's got..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She just bit his umbilical chord and he started bleeding everywhere so I tied it off and she won't stop trying to eat it... I'll see if I have a pic of Kat


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This was April 29 Kat on e left


----------



## margaret

Dee, I think you just tied the kid tally again:lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Oh ya I have to post there


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How long should this nasty placenta be hanging from her??


----------



## ariella42

Congrats on your buckling, Dee!  How much does he weigh? Beth's placenta was hanging for a few hours after she kidded, but I don't know what's normal.


----------



## ariella42

Jill, I'm sorry Sunny is having problems again. I really hope the new diet works.


----------



## ariella42

By the way, if some of you experts could check out my thread about which goat to get, I'd really appreciate it! I have to decide between 4 does in milk. http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/help-me-decide-one-get-178778


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh shoot! I forgot to weigh him! I'm gonna go do that now!

I forgot how much I hate newborn kids....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

14# he's a monster!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I knew she had a buck in there, she was acting like it... I did think she had twins though because she was so wide. I'm glad that means she gained weight. She loves her baby, this is the first kid she will ever have been allowed to raise. She's a 3 rd freshener. I think that's why she was licking him and being crazy.. She didn't want me to take him... Once I left she calmed down...


----------



## ariella42

Aww, well I'm glad she's a good mom. And, wow, he is a monster!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did you see my other thread? Thinking of a name?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Monster Big Daddy or Franklin... Those are the three names I picked for my bucklings so pick one for him lol


----------



## ariella42

Let me check it out


----------



## ariella42

Tell me which doe to get :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I thought I already told you which doe to get?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hey guys :wave: 

Dee congrats on the big buckling...we need a dry pic now!

Lacie you crack me up :lol:

Jill so sorry about Sunny.

Ariella I can't pick for you cause I'm a "non" expert :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Madelines bucklings are 50 lbs ....at 6 weeks old. Daisy's are 35ish lbs and Clarabelles are 33ish lbs....so I guess growth is ok.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh I just weighed Franklin too, he's 31.5# at 1 month


----------



## ariella42

I'll take all opinions, expert or otherwise 

Dee, this is the Alpine doe in milk http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/help-me-decide-one-get-178778/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, gave my opinion, now you can comfort me about being savagely attacked by a heifer, who did not under any circumstances want to leave the pasture, be tied and clipped :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Thank you, Lacie! If I were closer, I'd be waiting with a beer when you finished :cheers:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why did you clip your cow?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just got five boxes in the mail! It's like Christmas!


----------



## ariella42

What was in said boxes?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Show clip, Dee. 

I love getting boxes :lol:


----------



## ariella42

I just burned myself putting fries into the oven and subsequently dropped the entire cookie sheet :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I almost cut the tip of my finger off! We're like twins :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Haha, I've done that before. :lol: How did you manage it?


----------



## goathiker

I grossed out the woman in the internet office with Dee's belly button picture :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The Polly of Annas' was not happy :lol: She's pretty now though, tattoo came out nice too


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ariella42 said:


> Haha, I've done that before. :lol: How did you manage it?


With some nasty weapons of mass destruction! :greengrin: In other words, my massive sheep shears/hoof trimmers :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Haha, I got myself pretty good last time I trimmed hooves. I blamed Martha for being a spaz though :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry.. I disappeared.. Stupid internet...
My boxes contained various items from a new watch to goat milk laundry soap :lol:

Guess what, Kat hasn't Killed Monster yet! (I will call him monster for now so Franklin does t have to loose his identity and confuse everyone lol)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wait... You show cows?! They don't have to be registered like goats? Or did you just clip Polly for fun?


----------



## ariella42

DH is crashing hard, so I think we'll be going to bed soon. Lacie, I still want an explanation of your choices for my doe  I really value your opinion.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Wait... You show cows?! They don't have to be registered like goats? Or did you just clip Polly for fun?


Dee, I do so many things you don't know about :lol: Pollyanna was just for fun, but I may show her against the standard herefords one day, just for kicks :lol: They don't have a mini class at out fair, so she'd look like a newborn next to them :ROFL: I think I could show her against crossbreeds without papers. My dairy cows are papered though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'd love to see that little cow at a show with big cows!

I'll be back, I gotta check on the monster and make sure the giant B word is letting him eat.. And not killing him..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Was it Haley that wanted pics of Clarice's crap shoulder? I think it was.... *Haley, here's those pics for you *:lol: Hope all is going well with your doe!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Looks like she has gills lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, just a broke down old goat! :lol: 

Man, it hurts to type, stupid finger trying to leave me... the nerve :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So Kat loves this kid so much, her motherly instinct will kick in soon to let it eat right? I hope so cuz I'm way too worn out to baby sit..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My finger hurts, my back hurts, I'm super thirsty but can't drink anymore because I'm full of water, my leg bones hurt, Roo won't shut up, I have to go milk, feed the babies, I need to do laundry, I need a shower, I have to do the dishes, need to get up and be at the beauty supply when they open so I can get some nasty chems to do a nasty smelly perm by 10am because my 107yr old client refuses to let anyone else do it.... and I swear she's been 107 for the past 10 years at least.... DD's graduation is in 10 days, I have to go get a bunch of film developed, and my eyeball itches....
It's hard to be me :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I cannot guarantee she will take care of it... :lol: Just make sure he gets a good bellyful tonight, and he should be just fine til morning.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok fine... I'll go hold her for him to eat again... This is such a PITA...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He doesn't seem to like milk very much lol... He latches on really well but he just doesn't eat very much


----------



## nigies4ever

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Was it Haley that wanted pics of Clarice's crap shoulder? I think it was.... *Haley, here's those pics for you *:lol: Hope all is going well with your doe!


Nope, wasn't me...thanks anyway :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmm.... maybe it was Lindsay?.... Or Margaret.... or someone entirely different.... Oh well :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, I'm off to milk, then I'm going to bed, I'll take a shower in the morning, maybe reschedule that lady's appt...


----------



## CritterCarnival

HappyCaliGoats said:


> He doesn't seem to like milk very much lol... He latches on really well but he just doesn't eat very much


 Have you tried tickling the top of his tail/butt? Moms lick and nuzzle there to encourage them to eat more...

Besides, it's fun to get their little tails wiggling like mad! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! She licks him while he drinks. I'll try to stimulate him more in the morning and see if that helps, thanx!

For now, Tum is full and I'm off to bed! Hope he's ok! Kat is trying to be a good mommy!


----------



## glndg

Congratulations, Dee!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Vicki! How have you been??


----------



## nigies4ever

Don't wanna pull the false alarm again...but I'm pretty sure this is it. She's arching her back a lot...and it seems like she's having small contractions, though they're pretty consistent. No discharge yet.


----------



## goathiker

Let us know what's going on.


----------



## nigies4ever

I wish she'd just have them..it's not so much about me wanting the babies as it is me wanting to see her okay, and not in so much discomfort.  

Sorry to whine... I'm setting my alarm for every hour to check on her because I think we're getting closer, but she needs her space to progress. 

Boy will I look like an idiot if she actually just waits till her due date...


----------



## ThreeHavens

I'm the same way - the worst part for me is them being uncomfortable, and me having to wait, and watch, and worry. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Don't worry Haley, I stayed up with my boer every night for two weeks last year! It happens to the best of us :lol:


----------



## russellp

The loose mineral I'm giving has minimum 1700 ppm and maximum 2100 ppm copper. Do y'all think that is enough to make a difference in the goats diet? What ppm do you look for in your loose minerals?


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Hey Vicki! How have you been??


Fine thanks, Dee. 
Did you have to help Kat with that delivery after the hoof disappeared? Nice that you got a buckling after deciding that you needed one from her. :hi5:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, I did have to help her... Once she pushed him out again he presented a hoof and a nose then I felt with my fingers another hoof very far back and when I went to get it, I realized he was huge.... He was stuck for a few seconds until, she screamed and tore a bit...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So I've decided I need to quit my job in order to have time to show my goats... But then I won't have money to pay for the shows.... I have awesome show goats that I can't show... Such is life..


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> So I've decided I need to quit my job in order to have time to show my goats... But then I won't have money to pay for the shows.... I have awesome show goats that I can't show... Such is life..


:thinking: Would you rather have goats that were not good show goats and the money to show them, or awesome show goats and no money to show them?


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> So I've decided I need to quit my job in order to have time to show my goats... But then I won't have money to pay for the shows.... I have awesome show goats that I can't show... Such is life..


Poor Kat! At least he came out and they are both okay.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol such a hard decision... I need another Bloody Mary and a beer to answer that


----------



## ThreeHavens

Some kids like showing other peoples' goats. I think for 4-H? Not totally sure how it works but maybe you could work out a deal so your goats still get shown.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, other people can show them as your agent.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I heard that the goat has to be leased out to be shown by someone else so they can show "ownweship"??

I had to move all my goats bc Kat was being a pain... She was so noisy I had to put her in the buck pen and put the bucks in with Galaxy and put Temper and Franklin back in the kidding pen... Lol musical pens.... She's not thrilled about the new pen but at least she's away from the house and I don't have to listen to her scream... And Galaxy might get bred in the process lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That was an ordeal... Now I have to go milk Kat into some water bottles because I will probably be taking this buckling to work with me... :sigh: why can't my goats just be goats?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh, Lacie, did you get a chance to look at those pix?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why does this new buckling only take a few sips then try to fall asleep!? Stupid goat! Lol that's what I should name my next goat...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, bucks are sometimes stupid suckers :lol: I still like Kat's udder better, it's still attached nicely in the rear, nice teats, and good shape and texture, so I still think her buck should be the one you use.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh and about the showing thing, no you don't have to lease them. How do you think people get helpers at the fair at a moments notice? That'd be impossible to do if you have to lease them out for 20 minutes, since you have to send in a lease form to adga :lol: Pretty much anyone can show your goats as your agent.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hmm... Interesting... 2 people told me they had to be " legally leased"


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Waiting for DH to get home.... he has my debit card and I can't remember the 2nd row of numbers, and I need to order some baycox right now, at this very second! :ROFL:

And I've been fixing ripped clothing all day... I don't know how to sew so great, so I stitched it like an animal :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Hmm... Interesting... 2 people told me they had to be " legally leased"


No, pretty sure they don't. Kristi has other people show for her a lot, she brings all the does she wants and other people show who she and her sister can't.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! That's what I do when something rips too!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Gotta milk and feed babies, back in a bit.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I gotta go set up everything since I just switched everyone's pens....


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Why does this new buckling only take a few sips then try to fall asleep!? Stupid goat! Lol that's what I should name my next goat...


Maybe he needs "the squeeze" technique. It helps some foals that are born too fast or are delivered via C-section. Yours probably wasn't born too fast because he was big, but I bet some other kids might benefit from being "squeezed." It's all about neurosteroids....
http://www.sacbee.com/news/local/health-and-medicine/article10653473.html


----------



## nigies4ever

Dee, I volunteer to help you show! :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

Jill...if you're on, can you pm right now? I've been trying to text you, but my service is poop.


----------



## goathiker

I'm here, making people mad :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

Oh no :lol: 

I'll PM you...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Haley, you can show my goats whenever u want! I just can't get the time off to show them...


----------



## nigies4ever

Ah, gotcha


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I had another doe to show y'all that I wanted to buy buy but then I realized she's American


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Single doe kid for Sassy!  
Pics to come


----------



## margaret

Yay! Glad you got a doe Skyla!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Just clipped Fancy.... hoping she looks better as a 2yr old. She looks a little gawky right now :lol: Hips are higher at the mo, and she has some spindly back legs :lol: Taped her teats so I can see where she's at, at 8pm she'll be at an 8hr fill which is close enough for me to tell, and that will help stretch her udder too. 

Edna's doe kid is really surprising me though! She's long and deep, good style to her, I kinda really like her  I attribute all her good looks to Moon though, as it is her granddaughter :lol:

I'm wondering if I should hold off and wait to breed this years doe kids though, leave them as dry yearlings maybe, as they're all April babies pretty much, and that would mean I'd have to breed them in novemeber-december.... :chin: Hate dry yearlings though, but I know I'll probably be doing that with Roxanne, she keeps having cocci issues, of course it had to be her, and not like Curly or someone I didn't want  But I have some baycox on the way, and I'll be creep feeding her manna sub to get her to catch back up. She's a month old and is only about 20lbs 
Orphan Annie is a day younger, and she's 33lbs now, Coups buck is a week younger than her, and he's 35lbs.
Fenris WOULD be bigger if he would quit trying to wean himself!! :GAAH: He literally only eats about 8oz 3x a day at most, this morning he only ate like 5oz, he's 2 months old, and 51lbs. His ticking me off with that :lol: But he looks great, not thin, so whatever, he eats what he eats. He already has a beard coming in though :lol: He's so cute.
Gotta get their creep area back together, they only had creep feed for like a week. Their weight gains are solely on milk and grass/hay.

Grats on the doe kid Skyla!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:stars: she's doing it! Kat is feeding her kid! And he found the teat all by himself! He's only using one side but I'm totally ok with that since I don't have a bottle baby now! I think I should donate all this milk to the animal shelter for all the kittens...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You could also sell it for $6-10 a gallon :lol:

And Dee, I regret my decision about the 2 legged catling, after my sister said I should have saved it and named it Lt. Dan :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! Never act on impulses!


----------



## ariella42

Congrats on the doe kid, Skyla! 

Dee, I'm glad Kat's finally getting it!


----------



## ariella42

Lacie, I've been debating the dry yearling thing for the Nubian kids I'm getting. They're both April babies, and, of course, I want to make sure they've grown enough before I breed them, but I don't really want more April/May babies next year.


----------



## ariella42

By the way, when DH told me the goats had shade but were still insisting on frying themselves in the sun, I thought he meant they had MORE shade because he put a roof on the new shelter today. I was mistaken. Apparently, he spent hours getting the doors just right instead. Because it really matters that the doors look perfect and the windows are set just right :lol: Still, I really appreciate all of the work he's done, especially since I've been working a lot recently and haven't been able to help as much as I wanted to.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## goathiker

It's a long eared frog :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Aww, she's adorable! How big is she?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL Jill!! :lol: 

Umm, I think they said she was 6.6lbs


----------



## sassykat6181

Cute! Congrats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Now just Pebbles left and hopefully we get some girls out of her!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's cute! Can I have her?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, think I have decided... the doe kids will be kept as dry yearlings. So I'll just have 6 does kidding, instead of 11.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Heheh! Sorry Dee, she's sold I think lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. Fine... But I have another goat for you all to look at for me.. I don't have pix yet.. Just pix of dam and pedigree... But hopefully will be getting pix soon.. And hopefully Lacie is bored tonight :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This is her dam http://www.pellastriplec.com/ShezaCutie.htm

And her pedigree http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001684475


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She would make an awesome outcross with obsidian even though she is a little too inbred "linebred" with kastdemur than I would normally like..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ok, think I have decided... the doe kids will be kept as dry yearlings. So I'll just have 6 does kidding, instead of 11.


Yay! Dry yearlings! Lol! Galaxy lives with the buck now so as soon as she comes into heat she will be bred!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Not sure about that pouchy look on her underbelly..... And I don't think it's milk veins :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's just fat.... Can't you see how obese that doe is!? Lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What about milk scores and stuff?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'll look at those in a bit, gotta go milk Fancy, and the others.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, thanx! I just got milk all over me lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, so that does dam peaked at 8lbs a day, averaged 6-7lbs a day, low point was 3lbs a day (qrt and a half), granddam was even worse, peaking at 6lbs a day, average of 5.5lbs.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Her sires dam, at best lifetime production was at 12.8lbs a day. So really, your only milky genes are from the buck side, which is Kastdemur.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Weird bc the pellas herd is built on kastdemur... So your vote is no I assume?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Her dams udder looked pretty big, I'm surprised..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's entirely up to you. How much do you want your girls to milk? I personally like no less than 1.5 gallons a day, which is about 12lbs. 
Others think a gallon a day is too much, some only want half a gallon a day. How much do you want? I can tell you the stats all day long and turn away 1000 does because they aren't what I would want, but what do you want?

And reading the milk scores is easy just click the USDA data link on the pedigree page, and it takes you to any available milk records. Where it says milk, it'll have the list of numbers, that is how many pounds of milk they milked at the time. Protein, fat etc %'s are right next to it.
Here's her dam, Cutie.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'd like about a gallon a day.. It looks like she improved I. 2013 and hast been tested since?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope, that was her last test. So for about a gallon a day, you may get that, but she seems to go down in production about 5-6 months in, and a good milker should easily go 8 months, average of 10 before being dried off. You're actually supposed to go 10 months for the tests too.


----------



## nigies4ever

So Jill...you're a wizard! After only a couple of hours, her udder already looks eons better














Don't ask about the second picture...she seems to think that touching her udder is her cue to start flamenco dancing. :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

More capacity and I think it'll look awesome


----------



## nigies4ever

(but Lacie, I'd love to hear ur critique)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You clipped her little "paintbrush" off! F, zero for the day! That's my critique :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

Because of her non existent paintbrush? That's not on the grading rubric...hmphhh.
:lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Why the heck did you clip it off anyway? :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

Kidding clip...I didn't want all kinds of gunk in it. 

So can I plleeeasseee have a critique?


----------



## nigies4ever

And be honest if it totally sucks :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't like critiquing them when they aren't bagged up yet, so I'll hold off on that until she is. Unless of course she is already..... :shock: :lol: 

And my does don't get gunk all over their paintbrushes, because they don't touch the vulva, so you don't have to clip those off :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Is this a nigi?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aww her poor little tail! Is she still faking you out?


----------



## nigies4ever

Well that would've been nice to know before I chopped off her paintbrush :lol:

No, she's not bagged up yet. She's a FF La Mancha.


----------



## nigies4ever

As always, Dee. Lol...we're thinking she might just wait till her due date


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol Lacie your just being mean now! I have never seen a nigi with legs that long!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I hope I notice when Galaxy goes into heat so I know when to expect kids lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I do notice that nigis teats tend to point outward like that though


----------



## nigies4ever

Yeah the teats are bothering me...but I'm just happy that it's not a pendulous udder. :lol:








This was her dam's FF udder...not sure how decent it is?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Pretty nice, teats are still a little wider but over all nice


----------



## nigies4ever

I just hope Athena's turns out decent...she's a pretty nice looking doe, but a crappy udder would screw that all up. :/


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, I have to figure out if tempers udder is going to look normal by next freshening... Her teats are very far apart


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I love everything about temper, and the rest of her udder is pretty good, she could use more medial but her teats are really what I would change


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Her dam has a nice FF udder. Not as capacious as I like, but I'm tough to please :lol: So for her, her udder could look like that when she's bagged, or pretty much the same, just fuller, that why I don't critique them when they aren't at least bagged up to some firmness. 

That would throw a wrench in the works, wouldn't it? :lol: Curly ruined Fancy's udder the first day because I was too tired to catch her again and milk out her left side, so it's a little bigger than the right because it stretched. It's not super noticeable, but I notice it, and that's enough for me to keep her out of a show ring. That and my gosh she's a gawky yearling :lol: Those rear legs belong to something of more stature :lol:
She is really easy to milk though, tonight was her first night on the stand, didn't kick, just raised her leg a few times. Great texture, and orifices for milking though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Teats don't get closer with more freshenings, if anything they get a little further apart as the udder gains capacity.


----------



## nigies4ever

I know the capacity is definitely not there, but somehow, in that pic, her dam was producing 2 1/2 gallons a day! 

They didn't bother to get or look at pics of Athena's sire's dam before breeding (grr) so I don't know exactly what the udder genetics look like on that side. Generations back, they look great though.


----------



## nigies4ever

By the way, how can you build capacity on an udder? I know there are things to do to up production, but that won't help with capacity, will it?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You basically just have to let it stretch and feed them well, milk 2x a day on time, and milk long lactation's. And I'm skeptical of that..... I know what an udder that milks that much looks like :lol: So I wouldn't believe it unless you've seen more pictures, seen her milked, milked her yourself, or there is a record with adga on that.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Looking at her udder, I see a doe that milks a gallon a day tops.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Athena is the FF right? Her great great granddam Pepsi Twist never milked more than 16lbs, which is 2 gallons. Her dams sires dam Survivor topped at 13.5lbs in her life. You can't get a 20lb a day milker from 13.5 and 16lbs, doesn't work that way :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

I've milked her dam myself and seen her milked. 2 1/2 gallons was her absolute peak, but she averaged around 1 1/2 to 2 gallons a day.


----------



## nigies4ever

And yep, Athena's the FF.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That is surprising then, they should have her on test. Did you milk her when she was at peak? She's either a doe that milks down to nothing, or just keeps letting down once you start milking. How many freshenings did she have then?


----------



## nigies4ever

She's definitely the kind that just keeps letting down. That was her peak as a FF. This is her udder from this year, as a second freshener.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She peaked 2 1/2 gal as a FF? That's impressive!


----------



## nigies4ever

Don't mind the lovely udder clip I did on her :lol: (hey, it was my first time)


----------



## nigies4ever

Yep...but that was absolute max. I have no idea how it happened...I think she was on a 14 hour fill after a show. She was also getting free choice grain and alfalfa pellets.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do you have a side view?


----------



## nigies4ever

The people who they bought her from have amazing milking lines...one of the does they showed this year as a 3 y/o second freshener was averaging around 3 gallons!


----------



## nigies4ever

Here's a side view








She was about 3 weeks fresh and nursing 3 huge baby bucklings at the time this pic and the one before were taken.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ah, so she's an optical illusion doe :lol: I actually don't like those kind of does, I want a judge to see the full milkablilty they have, so if their udder doesn't show what they can milk, what good is it?! Beside what they milk of course :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nigies4ever said:


> The people who they bought her from have amazing milking lines...one of the does they showed this year as a 3 y/o second freshener was averaging around 3 gallons!


Like Biagia and Willa :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I won't be able to weigh my does milk till the boys are gone or weaned...


----------



## nigies4ever

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ah, so she's an optical illusion doe :lol: I actually don't like those kind of does, I want a judge to see the full milkablilty they have, so if their udder doesn't show what they can milk, what good is it?! Beside what they milk of course :lol:


I agree...I wish she showed a lot more capacity. But it's just not there...she's a high producer because she just keeps producing and letting down as you milk. That's why she's got milk squirting out after a 10 hour fill, lol. Last ring she was in, she dropped almost a full quart over the course of the class...which was showmanship. :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Like Biagia and Willa :lol:


Not fair! Lol...are they from your own breeding?


----------



## nigies4ever

Ok so I just talked to her breeder...her peak was actually 2 gallons. Averaging around 1 1/2 gallons per milking. That's as a FF.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie why won't you be my FB friend! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Remember though Haley, LaManchas don't start showing their true potential until about 4 years old normally. That doe is just going to keep getting better the next couple years if she's managed right. 

Glad that trick worked for you :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nigies4ever said:


> Not fair! Lol...are they from your own breeding?


Kinda sorta :lol: I own Biagia, and her kids this year are sired by Willa's AI buck, so Biagia's kids not only have her milking genes, but Willa's too.  
Willa milks 22lbs average, before and after peak, so does Biagia.

Then I have Coup, whose dam was a top ten doe twice, and milked 19lbs before peak, they sold her before her testing was finished. And Coup herself became a star milker, advanced registry doe as a yearling, so I have her buck kid to use this year, who is automatically a star buck :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How's sunny doing Jill?


----------



## goathiker

Sunny is doing fine. She's pretty spoiled with her own food. I put her on Northwest Naturals which is frozen raw food. Next week I'll start meaty bones in the morning and the frozen at night.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Glad she's doing better!


----------



## nigies4ever

Small amount of white goop from Athena...she lost her plug Sunday, so could this mean kids?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hopefully! Lol! That goat is driving you nuts!

How do I explain to someone he difference between American and PB?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

American has some other breed in the line. Sometimes close up, but usually very far back in the line. Purebred has nothing else.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But Nubians can't have anything else in them I thought?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, ANYTHING american has something else in the line. That's why they can't be called purebred.


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Hopefully! Lol! That goat is driving you nuts!
> 
> How do I explain to someone he difference between American and PB?


Seriously! I'm gonna end up in the looney bin..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They feed you well in there :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Let us know Haley! The suspense is killing me too! I'm thinking pink for you!


----------



## nigies4ever

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> They feed you well in there :lol:


:lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just want to be home playing with Monster!


----------



## nigies4ever

Wait...Monster is Kat's buckling and Franklin is Temper's, right? Just asking because at one point I thought you were changing Kat's to Franklin


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, I let Franklin keep his name lol!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Opinions on these alpines? Please help I wanna buy one but I'm not good at critiquing, besides I'm very indecisive.... Thanks in advance.



















I noticed that they look pretty fuzzy...
Is that normal? Don't hold back your opinions! They are valuable! Thanks again.

Kayla Renee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They are copper deficient, that's why their fur looks scraggly and off colored like that..


----------



## nigies4ever

I agree...they're not in very good condition. It's hard to see the pros and cons of a goat when it's in bad condition. They all look like they could use some better nutrition and copper.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm going to pretend I can't see their horns, coats or hooves :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So I'm going to share the pain, this has been stuck in my head all day, and I'm going to strangle DH when he gets home, because he's the one that showed it to me :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well then I won't watch lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But you have to, it's the only way to get it out of my head, it has to be passed on :lol:


----------



## ariella42

I was supposed to pick up Nellie after my closing today, but the lender screwed up and didn't get us the documents until way late. My 2:00 closing ending up being closer to a 5:00 one. Plus I had to send all of the docs afterward and my scanner was screwing up. Grrr! :hair: :wallbang: However, I WILL get her tomorrow! And Ziggy's going to let me clip her while I'm there so he can give me tips. 

Also, we're picking up Firefly and Serenity (tentative names) from Foxwood on Sunday. This will be a great weekend, even if the week sucked


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I LOVE Tim Hawkins!!! :lol: really Dee, you need to watch it!! It's so funny!!


----------



## sassykat6181

Ugh! This doe is killing me. Day 156 today. I'm going out of town in Tuesday. She better kid soon!!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Would any of you Nubian people ever buy an American Nubian? I have a really nice one I'm looking at and the only reason I don't want her is bc she's American..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I would.. There is a doe I really like that is AM and was going to get a doe kid from her this year but she only had one and it passed away


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Anyone want to check her out for me and give opinions?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001674817 I'll upload pix in a sec. And I'll try to figure out how Lacie showed me to look up he milk stuff..

Oh my Kat, I just saw your post! I'll be thinking extra pink for you too! Now you and Haley are racing!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Those are her.. I know she's standing funny in the rear shot but its the best she had..

And this one is her dam at 12 yrs


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee..... you had me excited that you found one, and you show me this? Come back when you've worked out literally everything! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

If I read this right... Her dam for the most part only milked half a gallon on her last test which was 2011..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

There is one more but I haven't got udder pix yet... Unless I think I already showed you her pedigree yesterday and u told me her dam sucks lol.... Ugh... NUBIAN HATER! :ROFL:


----------



## ariella42

Do you have any other photos? I'm not super impressed by her dam's milk test results and definitely not by the DS's.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Her dams sire was on milk test? Lol! I might be able to find a pic of her as a kid?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes you read it right, half gal, and if you buy that FF, I will come to your house and beat you with a stick! :lol:


----------



## ariella42

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Her dams sire was on milk test? Lol! I might be able to find a pic of her as a kid?


Oops, sorry. Dysgraphia :lol: SD


----------



## HappyCaliGoats




----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Think she means sires dam :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Think she means sires dam :lol:


I know, I was just being silly  not like it's in heard of though!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ew yeah, see those back legs? Sickle and toe out big time. Actually a beautiful example of sickle really, that's what I'll commend her for :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What does sickle mean?


----------



## ariella42

Dee, I'm nowhere near as picky as Lacie, but even I'd pass...unless she's basically free :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Sickle is the opposite of posty.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Have you looked at these people does yet? http://engylskyenubians.webs.com/srdoes.htm


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Dang... Tough crowd... I know where she got her from and I believe her when she says she paid $700+ for her.. And she was willing to lower her asking price from 500 to 350.. But like I said, I didn't want an american


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes, engleskye does not have any available does currently


----------



## ariella42

Well, I'm tired. It's been a damn long week, and I feel like I'm going to pass out. Goodnight!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Yes, engleskye does not have any available does currently


Well do you really need one right now? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Ariella! Thanx for your opinions!

Lacie, not right now right now.. But I want one before breeding season and I want to make sure she's in good condition and well settled in when I breed her, not like Kat was..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Does Megan or Scott have anything?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I haven't asked Scott and Megan and Karen haven't replied.. But I talked to Karen's daughter and she said her mom is selling most of the herd and one person is buying them all but if I bug her a lot I might be able to talk her out of one.. Lol... I'd love another Wingwood doe!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Franklin and Galaxy just tried to run away with my aunt... They followed her all the way to the horses lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

http://www.adgagenetics.org/PedigreePrint.aspx?RegNumber=N001679786
How about this one Lacie? I don't have pix yet
Hey are close to you lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This lady has 4 for sale. She sent me the pedigree links and said she'd take pix tomorrow. None of their dams have been on test


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh I was wrong.. She does have one who's dam was on test and LA
http://www.adgagenetics.org/PedigreePrint.aspx?RegNumber=N001555798


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'll look at those tomorrow, I'm tired :lol: Night Dee!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nooo... Don't be tired  I'm bored...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Funny think is.. I'm looking at hoanbu, Wingwood, lakeshore.... Can't find any teat placements that I like lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Then I found this doe from a farm I had never herd of and I like her placement. Pretty nice pedigree too!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Those are the hardest thing to fix in my opinion! You can improve attachments and production all day long, but teat placement is a PITA! :lol:

Ok, now I'm going :lol: and I just realized my oldest boy isn't here... so I suppose I should go wonder about that before I go to bed...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol.. Fine.. G'night! You didn't tell me what you think about that FF udder though..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm gonna have to look at that tomorrow, it looks like her back legs sway to the left? Like mild rickets almost, I don't know.... :chin:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahahahahahahaha! Ok.. Talk to you tomorrow after I get off work


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That brown doe or the one right above? The one above isn't bad


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, talk to you tomorrow :wave: I'm leaving for sure now :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Galaxy hates living with the boys... Probably bc she can't boss around Eddie...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

'He' is talking to me again!  whew!  
So happy to have him back, really thought I had lost him as a friend..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's great Skyla! Glad you worked things out!


----------



## sassykat6181

CindyLou has goo! Yay for kids finally


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! :kidred:


----------



## goathiker

My 5 week old kid has a precocious udder :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think that my daily texts finally got to him :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

3 hours later, no kids. Vet is on her way. Too many legs, I can't make sense of who's who.


----------



## sassykat6181

I hope they can last another 45 mins til she gets here


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> My 5 week old kid has a precocious udder :lol:


How the heck does that even happen??

I'm so happy with my girls, Temper is gaining her weight back and starting to look good again and Kat looks way better than I thought she would after kidding! Probably bc she only had one, but she still has great depth and is in pretty good condition. Aaaand, Both ladies are eating well now, both bucklings are doing great, Galaxy is accepting the big boys... All in all, life is good. Time for a break from all the madness :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no! I sure hope the vet can help! Ugh... Sorry you have to go through this Kat..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is she a small doe? Can you shove your whole arm in there and try to feel the whole body?


----------



## sassykat6181

Vet came pulled two does! Thank goodness. First kid had two feet, vet thought back feet, couldn't find head. She pulled, kid kicked. Vet excited says, "it's alive!" so she starts yanking. Kid comes out, front feet.....head was back. Oh my poor goat. Next kid presented fine. 1st doe traditional, 2nd doe dark red.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I don't buy any of those alpine/Nubians my friend sold me one of her savannah boer X for 50 $... Is it worth it?












born in january

Kayla Renee


----------



## goatygirl

I went to the city today with my friends to go shopping for a semi-formal dress for school, I have not been of an escalator in 6 years so when we all got on it, it was like leading a horse into water. Slowly stepping on then trying to time it right and jumping on. But we got up and down and up again, had a blast trying out all the new city things, we had lunch at the Cheesecake factory and oh boy that was the best cheeseburger ever. The first real gluten free hamburger I have had in about two years. We did not quite "blend in" to the crowd but it was funny trying out all the cool things. Finally getting to actually buy one of those super fancy prom dresses. Everything was so fancy I don't know how people can afford that stuff.


----------



## sassykat6181




----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Congrats Kat! I'm glad they made it and they are girls!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Temper just milked 3.5#  I know that doesn't seem like much, but that's after feeding her very fast growing buckling all day!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And Kat milked a whopping 2# :lol: mostly from one side because her spoiled buckling only uses one side


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

As disgustingly thin as Coup is, she still milks a gallon a day on once a day milkings, imagine what she would be doing in good condition, on twice a day milkings, and if her udder was even! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

On another note, I have a terrible song stuck in my head.... it's by Buckcherry, nuff said :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And I would have though Kat would be milking more :lol: Are you milking her out 2x a day?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Bad news.. Obsidian is in rut and Galaxy is not ready lol! She's sleeping and he's blubbering and licking her head... He stinks...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Rut already? Now watch Temper come back in shortly :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes, I am milking her twice a day.. But she has contested udder too... Tempers is almost completely normal now!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think he came into rut bc I bred him to my friends goat (who had a CIDR) and now I put him in with Galaxy so he's confused..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Poor confused boy :lol: Nehru almost went into rut when I bred Moon in July, but he knew it wasn't the right time :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Poor Obi.... *blubber blubber blubber*


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Lacie, did you ever look at that last yearling I sent? I like her pedigree, but her dam wasn't on test


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh, it smells like skunk outside, I don't want to go milk :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Crap, you remembered :lol: Hang on...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha! Unfortunately she doesn't really have any full body shots of her and the only side view is on the milk stand so she looks all awkward.. Plus she's a yearling and they look awkward anyway..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Do you have a body picture of her? Can't decide without that, and a dam pic if available.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, that answers that question :lol: What about the dam?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well granddam is Korrine (Megan owns her), so I think she'd be nice.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Don't have dam pic but I can show you the awkward side pix..... I never tried to search for dam pix actually.. Hold on a sec


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Korrine has horrible teat placement if I remember correctly..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Are you looking at the right pedigree?
http://www.adgagenetics.org/PedigreePrint.aspx?RegNumber=N001677965


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope, guess not :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh.. I was so wrong... Her dam was on test and LA 91 lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. Scratch that.. She was NOT on milk test.. Only LA


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Only had to go back 5 generations to find a milk record on the dam side :lol: Crown*Point AMC Silver seemed nice :lol: And her sires dam (Zinfindel) seems nice too.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Everything on her sires side is gorgeous.... (Of course, it's SAADA!)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

These are THE HARDEST goats to find! I either get wine, crowns or bells! :GAAH: :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Who? Just this one or ones with wine names? Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Anything Crown*Point, or anything with a wine name, no photographic evidence :lol: 

I think she'll be nice though, the crownpoint does back in the line were nice milkers, and SAADA does are nice.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She said she is pretty sure she's selling her but she wants to take her to alameda show and state fair first.. So I have to wait till after july


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Your not gonna like her anymore after I show you the pix in the milk stand..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats




----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Most anything looks terrible on the stand, except Coup of course, she looks amazingly level on a flat surface :lol: And she's a yearling, some look gawky as yearlings. And the fact she's taking her to state fair, should say something. People don't bring crap to state fairs, I mean, my friend Linda has been taking her goats to state for for years and years, and years..... and never once could beat Kristi, but she's like the exception, we keep telling her her does do not have dairy character or nice udders, but she keeps trying :lol: Honestly she just needs to stay home when Kristi's girls step in the ring :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok then.. That will decide if she sells her... Which means I kinda don't want her to get first place lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She looks like she's going through a growth spurt maybe, they grow until they're about 4yrs old. Nice udder, could be promising.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I like her a lot, I just wish she had more pix..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Kristi tried to do that to me with Babette, she was like "Oh I think I'm going to take her to state and show her and see if I can sell her there...." NOOOOO! I take goat home now, I pay you later :ROFL: And ta da, Babs is here :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, I have to go milk.... in the nasty nighttime skunk air :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw.. I hope she doesnt try to sell her there... I can put a deposit! Lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Eh.. You milk so late.. Lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And now I'm bored... Come back!!! Waaahhhhh!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm back :lol: And this is early compared to my usual schedule :lol: It's usually noon and midnight :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! Now if you brought enchiladas I'd be really happy! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh man, I wish I had enchiladas! I have ice cream cones though :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have beer.. And Bloody Mary fixins..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think I need actual food... I really need to get jars for my milk... I'm literally feeding all of it to the dogs right after I milk them out..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh well, who needs real food any way right?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, this is that yearling we were talking about last night


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Peb is in labor! Babies soonnn


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:chin: Smaller than I anticipated.... :lol: Overall, not that bad, she has nice depth, good dairy wedge shape, nice udder, pretty fine boned (I'd actually like to see bigger bone so she doesn't look so frail) her back legs look a little sickle in this pic, and her hips are up with the withers, so hopefully her front end catches up.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You still never told me what sickle means? Kat is screaming her head off.. Monster got disbudded today..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Don't worry Obsidian will add plenty of bone to her offspring!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ariella told you what sickle was, do you not listen?! :lol: It's the opposite of posty basically. Too much angle in the rear legs.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

What do y'all think of Friday? (Hint: The goat not the day of the week. Lol) I got her for 50$














Info:
-Grandmother was a grand champion in the show a few years ago... 
-Boer X Savanna
-born in January
-already had first round of shots
And was wormed
Yay?

Kayla Renee


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Buck kid!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ariella told you what sickle was, do you not listen?! :lol: It's the opposite of posty basically. Too much angle in the rear legs.


Hmm.. Idk how I missed that? Well that will be good for breeding to Obi too, bc he is kinda posty lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's cute Kayla, I like her!

I want pix Skyla!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ariella42 said:


> Sickle is the opposite of posty.


Found it! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

This is all I have right now


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She not doing much... And the other kid is right there... :/


----------



## ariella42

I'm on my way home with two little Nubians in the back. I'm thinking of naming them Foxwood Maximum Serenity And Foxwood Night (or Night Life) Firefly.


----------



## ariella42

Congrats! I hope she has a doe kids in there for you, too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Spoke too soon, a spoty doe kid and a sorta spoty Buck kid, so two bucks and a doe!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

The doe














The other buck


----------



## ariella42

They're adorable! Love the spots :lovey: Are you keeping any?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Congrats! They so cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me too!

No, we need hay  so not keeping any kids this year..


----------



## sassykat6181

I love that spotty girl!!!!! If I were to ever get Nubian, she would be it!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well she may be for sale  lol! Mama is a great milker too! Hehe! 
The person never replied to my first two emails, so she get this last email about this doe kid, and if she doesn't reply, then no doe kids for her!


----------



## sassykat6181

Well if she's for sale, PM me your price!


----------



## glndg

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Well she may be for sale  lol! Mama is a great milker too! Hehe!
> The person never replied to my first two emails, so she get this last email about this doe kid, and if she doesn't reply, then no doe kids for her!


Oh Skyla, you're as hard as woodpecker lips! It will be someone else's gain.:hi5:


----------



## sassykat6181

My gain, my gain!


----------



## sassykat6181

I'm thinking of pulling and bottle feeding the two doelings born yesterday so I can keep them. So what's 1 more to feed?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! I'm not gonna fool around and hold them while I could sell them for her to never reply, or to back out. She has a week. Lol!

And I will for sure Kat  I'd actually rather her go to you lol! 
And there ya go, great way too look at it! Lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ow come you don't have a pic of the dam on your website??


----------



## sassykat6181

A week?!?!? I can't possibly wait that long to know


----------



## sassykat6181

Then I could have mini nubians lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I sold Peb and my other Nubians..

LOL! :lol:


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ow come you don't have a pic of the dam on your website??


You'll have to get in line behind Kat if you want that doeling, Dee. :ROFL: but just imagine those spots with Obsidian's spots.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You sold peb but you still have her?

I can't afford to ship goats across the country.. Just wanted to look lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes, she was leaving after kidding.  you should be able to see her on my kidding schedule still


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh yep! Found her! Lol! Why did you sell all your Nubians?


----------



## margaret

Skyla, why did you sell all your Nubies?


----------



## ariella42




----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Super cute!


----------



## ariella42

They're positively wild and clearly haven't been handled other than disbudding, shots, etc. I think they'll come around soon though


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What?? They don't handle their kids... :shock:


----------



## ariella42

He had 47 does kid this year, so I understand he couldn't handle the kids much.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cause they weren't working too well for me right now... And I was going to keep that doe kid, but she passed away.... So I'm going to sell my buck this fall too...


----------



## sassykat6181

Oh no! Sorry it's not working out. I've had a real tough time with the boers. Nigerians and lamanchas make it seem so easy (knock on wood)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh the Nubians are great! I love them, but these guys weren't what I was looking for, and I was gonna start over with different lines, but lost the doe kid... So right now, it's just working better to get out of them... I'll start over again at another point.


----------



## sassykat6181

The doe kid born today? Or the other one your sister got?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Franklin is getting big!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> The doe kid born today? Or the other one your sister got?


The one I had gotten for my sister...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Skyla, you didn't post in the kidding tally thread


----------



## sassykat6181

He's nice and long


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know... I don't think I have all year! Lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

sassykat6181 said:


> He's nice and long


I wish I could keep him, he's the sweetest thing ever!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm just a little disappointed today... I got 8 oz of milk from temper :ROFL: ..... I need to sell Franklin so I can have my milk! He's eating too much and growing too fast!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Been on the phone with my friend in CO for the past few hours, my gosh her life is falling apart. But we have a lot in common now :lol: Her house is falling to crap, said she open a door yesterday and it fell apart, the well is spitting sand up, water heater is going out, the boiler room is about to blow so there goes her heated floors in her 2000sqft living room, the skylights leak, and they're divorcing now after 14yrs because she finally realized how screwed up their marriage was. He's been cheating on her the whole time, he's always excluded her from his family, made her grateful for everything he did for her and it wasn't even ever for her. Her own daughter isn't even talking to her.
She said she went out to dinner with some random guy that asked her out at the mall last friday, he was older than her, just divorced his wife, guy has millions and whatnot (like her now ex husband), but she said he was so weird :lol: He called her on the phone all the time, called her honey, sweetheart and all that crap, tried to kiss her 3 days after they met and she was like dude, way too fast! She said it was fun to go to dinner and everything, but she'd have to put a bag on his head he's so ugly, has a weird laugh, moving too fast, like ugh this just isn't going to work out, there's a reason your wife left :ROFL: 
And the divorce lawyer she hired is in her 70's and had 2 stokes 3 years ago and hasn't worked since, oh my gosh.... I don't think she's going to get crap as it is, because her name isn't on anything, but I really don't think she'll get anything now with that lawyer!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow... That sounds worse than my 8 oz of milk... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know right, and I was complaining about not having any flipflops :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm actually still on the phone with her, my house phone died, so she called my cell, she's on speaker in the other room with it on the charger :ROFL: I'm a bad friend, but I can actually still talk to her 3 rooms over, has great speakers :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, I'll be back later, gotta go milk, guess I'm taking her with me :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I do that to people sometimes... I hate being on the phone so I just set them down and pretend to listen..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She's still going strong :lol: Guess she's only been sleeping 4 hours a night, so I guess I'll be up a while.... :lol: So goodnight guys :wave:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night! I'm pretty tired too..


----------



## sassykat6181

Going out of town for 4 days. Not worried about the human kids (5&7), but definitely worried about all my goats  please let hubby take good care of them all


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kay milked almost 5# this morning!  and she had little fresh suck marks on her teats so i know she's capable of more! But she looked nice and bagged up so I snapped a couple shots 














And between three of my dogs all that milk was gone in 5 seconds... I hope they don't get too fat...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just don't like how her attachments seem weak... Like her udder is hanging lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Compared to her yearling photo... I bet that's why they don't have any pix of her as a two yo....

The more I look at these two photos together the more I dislike her udder....


----------



## ThreeHavens

It's not that bad of an udder. It just needs wider rear attachments.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But she looked so nice two years ago... What happened?? Does that mean I shouldn't keep kids out of her if she can't hold up?


----------



## LadySecret

My LGDs did not care for this fellow getting into the goat barn!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He's cute! Did ur dogs hurt him??


----------



## LadySecret

No. They couldn't get to him.  thank goodness. After I made sure it wasn't a rattlesnake (he was making a rattle sound), I scooted him gently out with a broom and he slithered back into the brush. I'm sure he just came in looking for mice. Gopher snakes are pretty cool the way they mimic rattlesnakes but it's pretty scary when you hear that rattle, see a huge snake, and you don't know if it's a fake or the real thing!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I found one in my barn once and I was sad I scared him bc I wanted him to stay and eat the stupid mice that my lazy barn cat can't catch lol


----------



## LadySecret

We get baby ones in the barns every summer and the dogs leave them alone. All no more than a foot long. The cats usually kill them though. This is the first time I've seen one that big in any of my barns. Too big for my cats to kill so maybe that why my dogs were freaking out. This guy was probably 5 feet long and very beautiful.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My dogs are scared of snakes :lol: but they are not LGD's


----------



## LadySecret

That's probably for the best. Wouldn't want them to get bit.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya definitely not by a rattler... Luckily I don't see many of them here. I would be sad if they killed a gopher snake


----------



## CritterCarnival

Beautiful snake, it's so nice to find a community where snakes are invited to hang around instead of immediately killed. :thumbup:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, I think it's from not being dried up right, and inconsistent milkings from that lady if she had her in milk. 

So I got 35 rolls of film developed, was going to cost me almost $600 but I complained to the manager so I got them all developed for $200 :greengrin: :lol: 
Found pictures of DH when he went through several fashion changes :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Lacie, what causes this?







That is after I milked nearly 5# out of her and she was "empty"


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just said! :lol: It's probably from inconsistent milkings or not milking enough (once a day), or improperly drying up.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Will it go away?


----------



## burnets2

Hello! :new here:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Will it go away?


It will fill in if her production picks up a lot to where she's bagged up, strutted udder, or it will kinda always be like that if it was permanently damaged that way.


----------



## LadySecret

CritterCarnival said:


> Beautiful snake, it's so nice to find a community where snakes are invited to hang around instead of immediately killed. :thumbup:


I think most people just don't understand how beneficial snakes can be. Especially on a farm. No need to kill them unless they pose a threat.


----------



## LadySecret

burnets2 said:


> Hello! :new here:


Welcome to the goat spot!


----------



## goathiker

We have a bumper crop of Garden snakes this year. They only get about 3 feet but, in many colors. No 2 are ever quite the same.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

burnets2 said:


> Hello! :new here:


Hi :wave:


----------



## glndg

Dee, in United Caprine News, Kevin K.Kinney quoted Amelia Shaw, breeder of a 2x National champion Alpine. She said, "if you have the body, keep it. You can always get an udder." (Find a buck that improves udders.)

The author also said that owners of some herds that produced truly great Alpines "all strived for excellence, not perfection! Perfection is all or nothing thinking -- the goat is good or the goat is bad......"

I liked that.


----------



## goathiker

You haven't had a kid Dee, for about 6 weeks everything is loose and wonky from hormones. When did she last have a Bo.Se shot? that makes a lot of difference too.


----------



## ariella42

I'm about done with the 3-ring circus that has become milking and feeding time. This morning, I thought I'd be smart and go into the barn to feed the little ones their bottles first, then I'd take Nellie and Beth out to milk. Well, bottle feeding when about the same as always aka they ate a little and I wore the rest. When I took Nellie outside though, they started screaming bloody murder, though! I swear Serenity sounds like a little pterodactyl :lol: It's kind of cute, but not at 6 in the morning! I hope we all get it figured out and get into a comfortable groove soon.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I like that quote too Vicki 

Jill, she had BOSE right before being bred. I was scared to OD her if she didn't look like she needed it again.. Temper didn't look like that when she kidded... Her udder looked weird, but not loose lol

Arielle, that doesn't sound like fun at all... Franklin makes the same noise when I take Temper out to milk...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How old are the kids Ariella?


----------



## ariella42

4 and 6 weeks.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Any way you can put them in a smaller pen at night so at least you don't have to chase them around first thing in the morning?


----------



## ariella42

DH is going to set up a kid pen and partition in the barn today  Serenity is pretty good about being caught and actually likes to be petted now, even if she still has to have the bottle physically inserted into her mouth before she figures out that I'm trying to give her milk. Firefly, though, is still terrified of being touched. She's the slightly younger one, so hopefully she'll come around soon. I think having her in a smaller area will be helpful though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's so nice of him! I'm sure it will help too  I can just picture you wearing one of those baby slings and carrying around firefly till she gets used to you :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Haha, one of my coworkers suggested I bring them to work. Sounds like a great plan...if everyone wants to listen to screaming kids all day while I clean up the mess they make :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya... My boss always suggests that when I'm late or something... "Just bring the goats to work with you" and he's totally serious too... He wants me to load up mama goat that weighs more than I do and her new born kid and just bring them to work... Then he thinks I would actually be working? Nope, I'd be taking care of the goats the whole time which is why we were all better off at home lol!


----------



## ariella42

Well, playing with goats would certainly beat doing these damn title searches. Of course, my printer is on the fritz today, which makes it soooo much easier :eyeroll::brickwall:


----------



## sassykat6181

I'm at the new property in SC for a few days. The pasture is weedy, orange clay type soil and fire ants everywhere. Anything I can do? What grass hay type is best for this soil. The pasture is about 10 acres

Can I search other members in SC to ask for advice?


----------



## ariella42

We're right on the border, so I feel you about the red clay and fire ants. Right now, we have an infestation of half red, half black ants that nothing seems to kill. I've heard borax is a fairly effective natural method of controlling ants if you don't have a huge problem. 

As far as hay goes, fescue does best in this part of the world, but, of course, that's less than ideal for goats. Coastal bermuda does well here too. I know some people who have good luck with orchard, as well.


----------



## ariella42

I found out where the barn roof leaks :lol: A thunderstorm came down on us hard right as I was putting up the girls for the night. We just moved them all in there from the old shelter and we put their old little house in it since Beth sees that as her safe spot. So now we have 6 goats squeezed into a glorified dog house that was built for 2 minis :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol well if they are getting along then it will do!


----------



## ariella42

Yep, I'll take it  Rose is being a bit of a bully to the little ones, but right now everyone's fine. In fact, I think they're bonding over their fear and hatred of stuff falling from the sky :lol:


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I like that quote too Vicki
> 
> Jill, she had BOSE right before being bred. I was scared to OD her if she didn't look like she needed it again.. Temper didn't look like that when she kidded... Her udder looked weird, but not loose lol
> 
> Arielle, that doesn't sound like fun at all... Franklin makes the same noise when I take Temper out to milk...


You might want to check with your goat vet and see what the schedule for Bo-Se is in your area. Here it is said to be every 90 days, even when pregnant.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My "goat vet" has no idea about those things...


----------



## sassykat6181

Bad idea for me to walk through the pasture with sandals on. Didn't take long for two ants to find my toes.....ouch!!!

Maybe you got the same storm that rolled through here right about 730 tonight. I was waiting on a pizza when the sky opened up. There were leaves and branches all over the roads


----------



## ariella42

That was probably the storm. I put the goats up a little earlier than usual hoping to avoid it, but no such luck! Where is your new place again?


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> My "goat vet" has no idea about those things...


Well, then. Bummer. There is a map that I think Jill posted. I think people have suggested the extension agent as well could tell you.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I am building a feed room.
Remember- I'm 13 and I don't have the money to build anything extravagant....plus I'm in a VERY SMALL 60+ year old barn (work with me here) and I think I did pretty good so far... By myself!!  













NOT FINISHED but... What do ya think? 

Kayla Renee


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

By the way the things to the left of the fence/wall aren't mine they are my grandfathers and theta the other half of the barn... I only get one half of the barn for my 4 (hopefully 5 soon) goats... 


Kayla Renee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I like it Kayla! It's better than my barn! Lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Monster is 1 week old today, 19.25# he's going to catch up to Franklin soon... I think the name fits... However if he doesn't start straightening out those legs, Franklin will be the one staying..


----------



## glndg

Maybe he needs selenium.....


----------



## goathiker

Or an A&D shot...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He got Bose at birth. It's his front legs.. I don't have a&d...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't have any recent pix of him... This is when he was about 10 min old... But his front legs are still a little bent at the knees..


----------



## goathiker

Oh, that's just contracted tendons. He'll out grow it. Most big babies have them.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How long does it usually take? I don't like looking at it lol..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It should be mostly straightened out by 2-3 weeks old. The more they run and play the more it straightens out.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Gave Sarge a bath tonight, got him all clean and pretty, then he ran outside and rolled in the dirt :lol: He was clean for about 2 seconds, oh well, he's now had his annual bath :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He runs and plays and jumps a lot! Him and Franklin are besties!! Oh and Franklin is humping everything...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He'll straighten out. Lol, I didn't think Fenris was anymore, but I discovered he's a night rider :lol: He even tries to pee on himself already


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

There is a show in Watsonville July 4th, mayb I will take both and see who does better lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Done milking? Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, I actually milked then at 9 tonight :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Of course you did... Lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So I'm trying to decide which goats to take to the 4th of July show.. Any suggestions?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Can't you take them all? They're all most likely in different age groups.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kat and Temper are in the same age group.. And if I still have the two bucks still, they will be the same lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, whoever is in the best condition and the easiest to handle and set up at the time would be the one I'd take then.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They are both terrible to lead... They drag me around... I hate walking them...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Especially with the kids... Temper is a little better now... Kat will literally drag me down then trample over me... She's a big brat..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I can put the dog pinch chain on them and see if it helps... I guess I should work on it if I want to show them.. Lol otherwise I'm stuck showing Galaxy and a few bucks :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Maybe I can practice a little tomorrow... Off to bed for now... I have been waking up too late..


----------



## nigies4ever

Dee, I'm gonna be so jealous if you go the CCCDGA show! :lol: I live like 10 min from the fairgrounds, but I'm out of town for that weekend.


----------



## goathiker

Hey, did that other gal reserve your extra doeling? Just morbid curiosity :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

goathiker said:


> Hey, did that other gal reserve your extra doeling? Just morbid curiosity :lol:


I'll PM you


----------



## margaret

Hey Lacie, look what came home with me from the show last weekend


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nigies4ever said:


> Dee, I'm gonna be so jealous if you go the CCCDGA show! :lol: I live like 10 min from the fairgrounds, but I'm out of town for that weekend.


I probably will be there... Too bay you won't, I thought I was finally going to meet you lol!

Cute goat Margaret!


----------



## margaret

Dee, couldn't you take all of them and find someone to help you show?
There's almost always people willing to help out


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Possibly, but I'm not sure I can afford to take them all..


----------



## ariella42

I'm debating whether to go to a show next weekend. Of course, the kids would be a pain to try to lead, but it would probably be a good experience for them and me. It's only an hour away, but DH doesn't seem thrilled about getting up early on a Saturday and hanging out with goats all day for some reason onder: :ROFL: Of course, I also don't have any white pants.


----------



## margaret

The Evin Evans show in Shelby? I want to go but Saturdays show in Rocky Mt. lasted 17 hrs and I think it took every last bit of energy out of me.
No way I'd have the energy to get even a few ready f I could find the money.


----------



## ariella42

That's the one  I think my husband would kill me if I drug him to a show for 17 hours. I'd be exhausted too!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I like it Kayla! It's better than my barn! Lol


Thanks!

Kayla Renee


----------



## margaret

We spent 2 nights there so the tired people were able to go to bed:lol:


----------



## margaret

It was kind of crazy, we started at 9 AM and ended at 2 AM! There was 419 goats, 2 rings for does and 3 for bucks soit took a while


----------



## ariella42

Wow! That's a big show!


----------



## ariella42

I might go to the show in Sedalia, MO the weekend after.


----------



## ariella42

I just need to figure out if I can take that Friday off of work and get a goat sitter for the other goats


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My wrist hurts... I don't think I make a good dairy farmer... Lol!


----------



## margaret

ariella42 said:


> Wow! That's a big show!


Yep,they ran out of pen space there were somany goats!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

For some reason my girls have much more milk in the AM than PM... I guess it makes sense bc the boys aren't drinking so much, but I don't have time to milk full udders before work! And my right hand is not very functional for milking


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I got 4# from each of them  just a little bit more from Temper


----------



## margaret

That's a pretty good amount Dee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How long should I wait before I separate Franklin at night to get a 12 hour fill pic from temper?


----------



## sassykat6181

I start separating at 3 weeks


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx Kat, he's way past big enough then!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Eh, anytime really, I just wouldn't make a habit of it. Do what I say, not what I do kinda thing going on here right now :ROFL: My kids go 11-12hrs overnight until their morning bottle. But honesty, I cannot get up any earlier :lol: Just cant 
But they're growing just fine, soooo, we're good? :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Nellie is apparently completely unfamiliar with the concept of wet hay. It rained a bit this afternoon, but hay dries out fairly quickly here. Nellie won't touch it, though, and acts like she's starving. Of course, she was recently downgraded from free choice alfalfa to grass hay. Clearly, she has come to a cruel, cruel place :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol my goats won't touch wet hay or hay that has gotten wet... Btw I love the business card! Thank you Ariella!


----------



## ariella42

No problem


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I already sent it in and it will be put in the program for the show!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just caught Monster AND Franklin nursing on Kat! :lol: works for me, Temper needs to regain her condition!


----------



## LadySecret

Good girl Kat! I love those does that will feed kids that aren't theirs.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

First she didn't even want to feed her own, now she adopted Franklin! I'm so proud of her! And the fact that she looks good enough for me to feel comfortable letting him steal milk makes me feel even better!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So today was funny :lol: Someone in a Cadillac ran over the top/side of an Audi, then backed into a VW, thus causing it to back into a Mercedes, and it all took place at the bar! :ROFL: On a street where traffic flows at about 10 miles an hour no less :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

Athena had buck/doe twins! Pics to come in the a.m.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! Finally!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Does the doe look like Athena?


----------



## goathiker

They're probably both Lucky Star black and Tan. That color is hard to get rid of :lol:


----------



## goathiker

My phone service wandered off Haley, I'll know more after the blood panel on Tuesday. Will think about it over the next couple weeks. 
I'm just happy I found someone willing to treat Sunny right now


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I like Black and Tan! I wouldn't mind if that was a color I couldn't get rid of!


----------



## nigies4ever

Scarlett (the doe) is the Lucky Star Black and Tan with some pretty white markings..Surprise (the buck, more on that name later) is Athena's dark chocolatey color with a white mask and white markings all over his legs, chest, etc.


----------



## nigies4ever

They're both such sweethearts


----------



## LadySecret

They sound beautiful. Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## nigies4ever

Thanks, I really do love their coloring. And I'll definitely post the pics I have in the a.m.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Waiting for pix.... Lol!


----------



## nigies4ever

Lol, my phone was dead when she started kidding so they're all on the camera...I'll load them on to the computer and then post


----------



## ariella42

Yay for kids! I can't wait to see the pics


----------



## ariella42

I think a bear tore up a stump in front of our house last night. It was infested with ants, so I assume that's what it was after. DH is really worried about the goats now though. We have a shotgun, but that doesn't help much if it comes in the middle of the night while we aren't up. Any suggestions to keep it away?


----------



## nigies4ever

Pics now up on my kidding thread (Buzzard Ranch)!


----------



## goatygirl

ariella42 said:


> I think a bear tore up a stump in front of our house last night. It was infested with ants, so I assume that's what it was after. DH is really worried about the goats now though. We have a shotgun, but that doesn't help much if it comes in the middle of the night while we aren't up. Any suggestions to keep it away?


Get a motion camera and a LGD. Thats all I got


----------



## goathiker

My broody hen has almost 30 eggs under her :lol: Guess she thinks I need 3 more flocks.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Gonna hatch any of the eggs, Jill?

Banding tonight, wish me (and him) well! :lol: I get real paranoid doing these things but we only have one boy to do this year, and he needs to be done.


----------



## goathiker

ThreeHavens said:


> Gonna hatch any of the eggs, Jill?


I'll let her set them, she's a good mom.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

I have another hen setting too - she only has about 15 eggs though - busy week for the rescue - took in 2 turkeys - 2 geese- 12 chickens and 2 ducks - already adopted out the ducks and 6 of the hens - turkeys look rough - they were living in a little pen - not sure if I told ya all about the little mustang mare I got either - she has her tattoo - need to get really busy with the camera


----------



## nigies4ever

What is baby poop supposed to look like? The little boy's is dark and mushy...I haven't seen the little girl poop yet. They also seem pretty shaky on their legs still...BoSe?

Lastly, Athena's udder is pretty congested on one side and I don't think they're getting enough milk..should I supplement with bottles? How much should a 1 day old baby be drinking?


----------



## goathiker

Cool, hey it was a little BLM Mustang mare that broke my arm a few years ago :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I would see if they're hungry for sure. Let them drink whatever they want within reason, watch their tummies. Give the boy 1/2 cc vit B orally for me, his poop should clear up as soon as he gets a good meal.


----------



## nigies4ever

I don't have vit b...anything else?


----------



## goathiker

For now see if feeding them perks them up a bit. Then we'll come back to vitamins.


----------



## nigies4ever

And I have 1/4 quart frozen colostrum..but that's it. I'll see what else I can get out of Athena, but let me know if you think I should buy more.


----------



## goathiker

In another couple hours they can just just have milk. A little cows milk to stretch the goats milk won't hurt at all.


----------



## nigies4ever

I don't have milk...Athena's my only doe in milk right now. Also only have fat free cow's milk...so I'm wondering if I should either buy some milk from a friend or pick up whole cow's milk?


----------



## goathiker

Goats milk is always better of course, as long as the does are tested. Cows doesn't really hurt them, they just don't grow quite as well.


----------



## nigies4ever

Yep, their herd tests neg for CAE, cl, and Johne's


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have lots of milk... But I'm like 45 min away from you...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I also have colostrum if you need it.. And b complex


----------



## nigies4ever

Ok, seems like they're doing pretty well right now. They won't take the bottle, but they seem to keep trying to nurse, and it seems like she let's down more for them.


----------



## nigies4ever

Thanks though, Dee. I'll keep that in mind


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm just over the hill if you need anything


----------



## nigies4ever

Will it cost me a baby Manchie though? :lol:

I think we're hitting TSC tomorrow, so let me know if you guys can think of anything I need to put on my list.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol of course not  I will always help a friend in need! You need some milk, it's yours, you need a couple B complex injection, yours! Lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh, just bring a jug for the milk if you come bc I don't have any :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

Thanks, I think I'm good for now. But I'll let you know if I need something! So, have you made a decision on the cccdga show?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well, I got the day off, but if the girls don't gain weight by then, it will just be the boys. So far nobody needs a little Nubian buck so I have 3 boys to show :lol: oh and Galaxy... :slapfloor: I'm sure she'll do fine..


----------



## ariella42

Well, I woke up to find out one of my babies has PBS (Poopy Butt Syndrome). I was really happy it happened now since my vet is open for half a day on Saturdays. Of course, I was out there for about an hour waiting for some poop to take in for a sample. She wasn't giving it up though. I just went back out and found some that was recent from a small goat who clearly wasn't feeling well. My husband thinks I'm crazy for running around a field with a plastic baggy half the morning :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How old are they now?


----------



## ariella42

Serenity is just shy of 8 weeks and Firefly is about 5 weeks


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My vet took a quick smear directly from the kids but and had an adequate sample to diagnose cocci... But now when one of my kids has the runs, I just assume it's cocci and treat it.. Maybe not the best strategy but I know I have cocci here and I don't like to wait to long to get kids treated after what happened to Obsidian last year..


----------



## ariella42

We just dropped off the sample. We're at a car show just down the road, so if they let know it's coccidia, I'll be happy to run back and pick up some meds  I meant to order baycox before they came home, but clearly I failed


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol


----------



## ariella42

It's just a small load, so I'm going to order the baycox when I get home and just get whatever expedited shipping they offer.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my god.... I'm too old.... :lol: Dee, just got your text, is she still running a fever? It's normal for them to run a degree hotter when it's really hot out..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's not been hot out... She wasn't running or anything... But by 9 pm it was back to 102


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well crap..... DH's boss died this afternoon, nobody knows if he's still going to have a job...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That would really suck Lacie.... I hope everything works out...

Did you get a chance to check out my thread about Tempers hyperthermia?


----------



## ariella42

I'm sorry, Lacie. I hope your husband doesn't lose his job!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, as far as everyone knows right now, they still have their jobs, but obviously it's changing hands and will be run by someone else, wages and benefits may be cut, and they're not sure if anyone will get laid off or if everything will be the same...


----------



## nigies4ever

I haven't been to our TSC in quite a while and just went...it's pretty lame :lol: They stock like no dairy stuff, and their employees don't seem to know a thing..and I rarely complain about stores, haha.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's still 90 degrees outside :lol: Guess it would be kind to clip Edna too, I did everyone else :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

90? It's cold here... Im Jealous...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It was 90 yesterday, 89 the two days before too.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It was even colder here yesterday... It was really warm this afternoon... But for some reason at night the wind comes in


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Apparently my goats are deathly afraid of horses even though they share a fence with them... The horses were out front grazing and came up to the goat gate and the goats bolted up to the top of the hill and screamed their heads off until I shooed the horses away....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Mine share a fence with the cows and horses, sometimes they share their pen with calves and foals too :lol: Nothing frightens them anymore :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My goats are pansies....


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

The new tom turkey scares my goats - pix of my new horse Abby up on her thread and pix of my little buckling Phoenix on his thread "any ideas on that is wrong now?" he is looking great


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is it weird that they cuddle in the day but not at night?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I haven't read the thread, but glad he's doing great!


----------



## nigies4ever

My goats are bigger pansies...they're scared of our sweet laying hens :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

And Athena got so scared of my dog Lilly (who absolutely adores her) the other day that she bit her little stubby tail..pretty hard too, lol. Lilly was a champ about it tho and yelped then got over it. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kat head butted my 13 yo Aussie and he rolled down the hill


----------



## LadySecret

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Kay head butted my 13 yo Aussie and he rolled down the hill


Oh, that's so sad but kind of funny! Lol! Hope your old guy was ok after getting knocked down a hill by that mean goat.


----------



## ariella42

Speaking of pansies, my goats were too scared to go into the barn today, despite the fact that it was raining. I went out to see what the problem was and discovered, horror of horrors, a cardinal in the barn! Because a little red bird is terrifying to 140 pound goats.


----------



## Emzi00

So, our first sanctioned show was this weekend. I got 2nd in showmanship, Ellie got two 3rds and a 1st, Billie got two 4ths and a 3rd, and Bear got two 2nds. Pretty happy with how we did.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Congrats Emma!

Ariella, I bet my goats would do the same thing..


----------



## nigies4ever

What age do y'all start separating babies from mom for better milk production??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Never :lol: just milk out what they don't finish 2x a day starting from day one.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Galaxy is ready to be bred! Just need her to come into heat!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Still working on my barn...

Kayla Renee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Looking good Kayla


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Thanks dee...


Kayla Renee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I see nobody likes my dry yearling...  :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Poor poor picked on Dee


----------



## LadySecret

Well she is nice and shiny black.


----------



## goathiker

She has weird things hanging off her head :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol Jill, did you see my sore mouth thread?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Monsters legs straightened out


----------



## goathiker

Great, did you give the Cod Liver Oil to him? 

Pup has that same thing on his mouth from eating Fir trees.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

To monster? I didn't give him anything except the BOSE and vit b when he was born


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh to obsidian .... No, I haven't given him anything.. Idk what it is...


----------



## goathiker

No to Monster, it straightens their legs out faster.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh, nope I didn't give him anything, I think he's just straightening out bc he's running around with Franklin so much


----------



## ariella42

Ziggy gave me some of his lambar nipples since we can't make the lambar with the pritchard ones. Unfortunately, Serenity (the piggy one) doesn't like them. Firefly (who we struggled to get milk into) loves them, though! I guess Serenity will just have to figure it out.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm sure she will eventually.. My kids didn't like the lamb bar nipples either though..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Anyone know the milk withdraw time for penicillin?


----------



## goathiker

120 hours BUT that's for a once a day dose. It kinda messes everything up when everyone uses way more than needed.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's on once a day.. So I can drink it 120 hours after her last dose in five days then


----------



## goathiker

Yep


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, I told her 2x a day was a bunch of crap :lol: 

So how's Jill and everybody tonight?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, the sores might also be mite from straw or the hay...


----------



## goathiker

Slightly drunk and and getting better all the time.


----------



## goathiker

Oh hey, I still use a double dose every 2 days of Biomycin...and it works


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I partied too hard this week, I'm to tired to drink :lol: 

And funny how things still work now, same as they did forever ago :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And I just found out that Quaid's mom has breast cancer, they're going to have to do a mastectomy on her soon, he doesn't want to be there, but I don't know, I mean he should be with his mom right? Not leave her for the summer when she's dealing with this, right? 
I still haven't talked it over with DH or anyone, but half of me says let him come up, the other half says he needs to stay with his mom.... rock and a hard place....


----------



## goathiker

I guess the question is really, is there going to be anyone to care for him? If he has a dad, how is he going to treat him?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

His dad is a piece of crap that does nothing but call him an idiot and scream at him, in front of everyone in broad daylight. No idea what happens behind closed doors. 
He had "pink eye" when I saw him on thanksgiving, but it honestly looked more like he got socked in the eye.


----------



## goathiker

Sounds to me like he doesn't want to be alone with his dad. If this is happening his mom will understand on some level. If a 15 year old doesn't want to be somewhere that bad there is usually a reason.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Would he have sores from mites and none of the other goats? The boys don't get any hay.. They just eat what is in the pasture right now.. They are fat and definitely not loosing weight since I stopped feeding them..

That sucks about quaid.... Definitely a had decision... Have you tried talking to his mom? See what she thinks?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He's 17, two more semesters and he's done with school. I don't really know if she even cares, if she did, she wouldn't still be with his dad. 
That day he was crying his eyes out, her and everyone just told him to suck it up and get over it, never once did they ask why he was crying. A 17 year old boy does not cry for no reason, they rarely even cry when they have a reason to.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well then I don't see any reason for him to be there...


----------



## goathiker

Grab him Lacie, and try to keep him. He's worth saving from this crap.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

His school gets out on tuesday, I guess I'll go get him then. I just don't want his parents to freak out and say I kidnapped him or something stupid. He's not going to be 18 until the end of august.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do you think they would even notice? Or care?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

His mom is an idiot who went out and got pregnant by a cop so her dad couldn't say anything to her anymore, then she had her daughter and her mother was basically the one who raised her because she was out partying the entire time, and a couple years later got together with Quaids dad, who isn't exactly prince charming...
But I don't know they might not care, when I asked where he was on thanksgiving they said "who cares where Quaid is"....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But then again they could be the crazy type who don't care at all but they want attention or money and could claim he was kidnapped....


----------



## goathiker

Well, didn't they call you and ask you to come get him? They sounded kind of funny...Oh geeze, maybe they were high...Wow...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He called me like as soon as they got to Fresno and he asked me to come get him, he stayed here his entire winter break, went back home the day before school started. 
But his mom did/don't know if she still does, have a drug problem. You can really see it in her face, she partied too hard one to many times.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh god, you know what, I bet she still does because I heard through the grapevine how "horrible" he was being.... he kept taking her money out of her purse about 2 years ago and I think she sent him to stay with her parents for a while.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wait, you think she parties because he was taking money from her? I'm confused?


----------



## goathiker

She was blaming her addiction on the kid so she wouldn't get beat for the lost money.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Then she probably will get mad if he's gone... Nobody to blame now..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know for a fact she had a drug problem at several points in her life, but she still probably does them. Quaids a sweet, but smart kid, and she can't do drugs if she doesn't have any money to get them.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

People find ways... I hope Quaid can get out of there without too much trouble..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, I guess I'll go get him tuesday night. Between everyone here, we have one legal, running vehicle now :lol: Tags expired on one of the trucks, the car needs a new engine, other car needs some work it keeps overheating. That leaves me with my no power steering, 10 mile a gallon, beat up pickup :lol: Fabulous :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Where does he live again?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Fresno


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's on the way here (almost :lol: ) you can come visit me when you pick him up!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's only like another 3 hours from fresno to san jose, I gotta get back before the next day! :lol: I'll be leaving at like 4, after I feed the baby goats again, get there around 8ish, and be back by 11 to milk and feed the baby goats again.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well fine then.. I'll just be here thinking about how close you are... I think it's only 1.5-2 hrs lol.. Grass valley is only 3.5-4 hrs from me


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

From here to fresno it's 4 hours, from fresno to san jose it's 3 hours. I've been on many adventures :lol:

OH and it was not santa cruz I was thinking of with the nice beach, it was santa monica :lol: Big difference :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Well when I went up to PV it was under 4 hours and we had to pass through grass valley. But it's a different route to Fresno..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nope, I was wrong, grass valley is further.. I swear I remember passing through grass valley first... :scratch: oh well... My map says 3 hr 2 min to get to GV


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

While I'm thinking of this, my mom sent my daughter a letter for her graduation. It was her "words of wisdom" that she wanted to impart on her. What a crazy, depressing read :ROFL: Basically she said life is hard at best, no matter how hard she tries not everyone will like her or love her, she needs to decide what kind of person she wants to be and create that person, fake it until she makes it, when in doubt don't trust your gut, she's out of high school now and in college she needs to find the person she'll be spending her life with, and she has to schedule her life... it was just weird and kind of depressing :lol: 
The song she sent with it is "I hope you dance" by Lee ann womack (sp?), and that song was haunting to read it too :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol... Older people just don't know how to word things...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie come back! I have another doe in question! And your probably just going to laugh at me... But how do I know If she's a good doe if none of her parents or grand parents were on test or LA and all I have is some pasture pix and an udder pic with her being with her two bucklings lol! :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ebony is due in 33 days! My Snuffy Gambler and Uncle Sam will be here soon :lol: I have confirmed she is most likely pregnant, looking sloppy back there and her teats are fuller.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They will make a tasty BBQ for my bday! They might not be too big by then so we will have to use both! Lol


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

don't know how to copy the CL ad but it clearly says 3 Nubian does - 1 looks part Nubian the other 2 look Alpine lol -


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol!

Does anyone here know about chickens that can tell me my my baby chick is wobbly?


----------



## ariella42

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> don't know how to copy the CL ad but it clearly says 3 Nubian does - 1 looks part Nubian the other 2 look Alpine lol -


Well, my Alpine has decided to basically adopt my two Nubian does, so I guess someone thinks they look close enough :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, remember that doe you said didn't produce enough milk? (Lol which one right..) well I was just looking over her test again, her production dropped at 180 days, isn't that how long they are supposed to go?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, they should be on test for 305 days. 180 days is only a little over halfway through


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh... That's why you said no... :lol: fine then!


----------



## Emzi00

Lacie, have you seen pictures of Bear yet?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He looks nice!! Nothing like an ND anymore!


----------



## margaret

He looks good Emma!


----------



## Emzi00

Lol, thanks! I'm pretty happy with him, wish he would've given me does though!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No I didn't! He looks good, he grew up! I thought he had less white, don't know why :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You'll get does next year! You need to get another one though


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He's so cute he almost makes me want an alpine


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Obsidian still does t have a beard.... Is there something wrong with him?


----------



## margaret

Dee, I've never even seen a Nubian buck with a beard. I noticed at the show last weekend.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It makes me sad! 
This one has it...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats




----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He should definitely be getting one....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want more beard!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I know for sure he's a fertile buck! He produced 4 gorgeous kids! Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My pretty boy, he'll be 2 this fall


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why can't I see that pic?? :veryangry:


----------



## LadySecret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> My pretty boy, he'll be 2 this fall


Wow! He's pretty big and filled out for not yet being 2 years old.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh I see it I see it! And I am slightly disappointed... That is not a dairy goat! :slapfloor:
He's gorgeous!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, sorry to slightly disappoint you Dee, but not everything is about the goats :lol: And he's not as big as he appears to be, he's being handled by a shrimp :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He's still very muscular for a yearling


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He's a little over 1.5yrs, he'll be 2 in sept. 
Him and my appy filly have the same dad, Gold, whom I only have a rear pic of :lol: But yeah, he threw buff babies :lol: 
And my appy baby is turning into like a silver blanket roan, with white, black and brown spots :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She sounds cute!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But I suppose if you wanted to see a pretty boy _goat_, I could show you last weeks picture of Fenris, next to Clarice :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg which one is Fenris?? Let's see if I get this color right... The cou Claire?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, the Cou Clair, between Clarice on the right and the other babies and Buffy on the left. 

He's so cute, but he acts like a cat, but one I don't hate :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! I win! I get a beer! :cheers: he's huge! What color do you call clarice!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, where's mine?! :lol: Just kidding, I don't need to do that to myself again, I have to get up before noon and take care of crap before I get Quaid :lol:

She's just a broken chammy. She's clipped, so she looks darker than normal. She's this color grown out.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh I see it now, for some reason I did t notice the dorsal stripe lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:doh: I just realized I actually have a tall can that I opened at dinner 3 hours ago, I only finished half of it :lol: I probably shouldn't waste it, huh? :lol: And I have ice cream! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have to go finish this and go milk, then feed the babies, I'll be back! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No don't waste beer! That's alcohol abuse! How could you even forget it?? So neglectful..


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Anyone want to bring me a goat?
 


Kayla Renee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol sure! I'll bring you Eddie! As soon as the floods stop in Texas lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Bleebidy blah.... waiting for my truck to come back so I can go to the post office. ... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm at work.... Way more boring lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Are you on the road yet Lacie? Your never going to get there in time!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm at work too! Have a huge stack of paperwork that won't be getting done today  I've been working on it all day!


----------



## nigies4ever

Babies are registered!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why is paying the phone bill such a PITA?!?! You would think they would make it easier for you to give them your money!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm not leaving until 4, and I'm still waiting on my vehicle! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But in the mean time I'm trying to decide to dye, or not to dye my hair :lol: Thinking about changing it again. It's like a honey blonde with a medium brown right now, thinking about changing it to a light red brown, a medium copper brown, or a dark warm red brown. So basically something with red, and something darker :lol: But which shade? :lol:
Or maybe a burgundy brown? :chin:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How about pink like mine?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, no, no, I can't do pink, me and my sister have an ongoing think about pink and yellow :lol: Plus I kinda don't want my whole head of hair to be pink :lol:


----------



## margaret

Neon green with orange stripes :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ugh.... yeah, something about that neon green with orange stripes just isn't real appealing to me :lol: 

So hard picking out a color online, half the people say pick 2 shades lighter than the in store swatch, it'll turn out darker than what you want, and the other half say they turn out exactly like the picture online.... who do I believe? :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Well, if you'd like it darker, you can always redye it, but if you want it lighter, that's a bit more complicated. Of course, the last time I dyed my hair, it was a beautiful dark red (almost burgundy). Unfortunately, it faded to burnt orange in about a month :lol:


----------



## ariella42

By the way, I just started a Kickstarter campaign to help get my soap making off the ground. Basically, you can pledge a certain amount and get x number of bars of soap. If I get to $500, I get the money and you get the soap. If I don't raise enough, I don't get anything and no bars get sent out  If anyone would like some soap, think of it as pre-ordering  I hope I can get enough, because with my goat expenses this year, I don't think I'll be able to invest the money otherwise. If not, though, I guess I'll just wait until we have some extra cash...that I don't spend on goats. :ROFL: I appreciate any feedback on how to make the site better too  https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/477796326/carverland-farms-artisan-soaps


----------



## ariella42

Everyone leaves when I get on. It's not fair! You West Coast people talk late at night when I'm not around :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lol sure! I'll bring you Eddie! As soon as the floods stop in Texas lol!


No floods by me  
You should come in July. We can have a BBQ lol

Kayla Renee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:wave:


----------



## goathiker

Back from Sunny's presurgical here's her extimate...

Cath and fluids with surgery $39.95 She said with the seizure disorder this is a good idea...
Full spay package >20 lbs $142.75
Anesth-Gas Iso .5 hours $42.00 This is the extra anasth for the tumor time 
mass removal $75 based on 15 minutes
Biopsy full written $229.50 The tumor can be held for one month to split the cost if needed
pain meds for home $40

Sounds reasonable to me,


----------



## ariella42

Ouch, but that does sounds reasonable all things considered.


----------



## goathiker

DH and I were talking about this last week. This all will cost in the neighborhood of $800 when it's all said and done but, what would it cost for full blood and urine panels, a full hysterectomy, and a mammary tumor removal w/ full biopsy, on a human woman. 
We were thinking pretty close to $40, 000.


----------



## ariella42

That's very true. I'm glad you found a vet willing to do it!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Pretty good prices up there.. I'm moving! Lol!


----------



## goathiker

Only thing was, her bladder was too empty to get a urine sample today, so I get to chase her around with a cup tomorrow morning :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! That's always fun!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

For our surgeries cath is $45 and fluids is $47 so that gives you a slight idea of the price difference down here..


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Tomorrow is the LAST DAY OF SCHOOL. Yaaaaaaaaaay!!!! I don't have to put up with all I those rude and immature people!!! I was invited to skip 7th grade and go to 8th but my mom opted out.... :-( so In other words I could be going to high school this year but instead I'm Class of 2020... 


Kayla Renee


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That sucks Kayla!!

So they decided we'd meet halfway, we stopped for dinner, headed back in a bit.


----------



## ariella42

Kayla, the school wanted to skip me a couple of grades, but my mom wouldn't let them. I also wanted to graduate early in HS, but my school stopped allowing early graduations the year before. In retrospect, it was a great thing. I ended up in the right place in the right time, and I wouldn't change anything. It's tough now, but it will all work out


----------



## ariella42

Lacie, you need to find me a buck to breed these two to 
http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001730478
http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001730508


----------



## goathiker

:lol: best 404 error ever


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Thanks, Ariella. I hope it does end up working out. 

And Jill.... I LOVE the 404 error! Lol


Kayla Renee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Jill that's great! Ariella, I'm thinking about your soap thing.. Tempting.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I just got word the I got COMMENDED on my READING AND WRITING PORTIONS of the STAAR TEST!! And on MATH (my worst subject) I either got commended or missed it by one question... YAAAAAY!!!! 


Kayla Renee


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm back  And I'm mad at my hair, I threw it up when I left and realized how noticeable these ends were :ROFL: What do you mean these ends don't match the roots? Pfft, can't even tell!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Bahahaha! I can't tell either!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My "mini Pit" is proving to be very food coyote deterrent.. I finally taught him how to bark! And he's got it down good now! I'm so proud of him, if I had a steak he would be chewing it! Well... Maybe the fat or the bone... :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

I think I may have the first La Mancha in history to not be skin and bones after kidding, lol. Athena's actually putting on weight really well...like too well, lol. Which I'm gonna need to watch cause I don't want to cut her down enough to cause milk fever or ketosis, but she's entered in a show in mid June and needs to be in the right condition. Her coat, however, looks great.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Awesome! Temper is gaining her weight back nicely now too!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Babette looks great too, too bad I can't get to any shows :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wish you were going to shows Lacie!


----------



## nigies4ever

Nooo don't encourage her! Have you seen her goats?! No one would have a chance :lol:

Seriously Lacie...your goats have by far the nicest udders I've ever seen


----------



## goathiker

Guess you haven't seen Dex's family yet huh?? 
It's so cute when little boys act bucky :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

No I haven't...whose his dam? 

And are you referring to Baby Boy? Lol...he's been nick-named Elvis for his epic lip curl


----------



## goathiker

I can live with Elvis :lol: 

Dexter's mom is the white FF, His sires mom is the Black.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I guess nobody cares about how EXTREMELY WELL I did on my STAAR test.
(especially with major test anxiety) 
I'm just full of problems! Lol  lol 



Kayla Renee


----------



## goathiker

I love how well you did on your testing, you did GREAT...I just don't believe in pigeon holing children...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I feel like an idiot now :lol: Didn't realize the ADGA site is down until the 8th, now I can quit wondering why it won't take my money and register the kids :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh GOOD JOB Kayla! I was never good at tests....


----------



## nigies4ever

Wow Jill...those are amazing udders! Okay, it's a tie now. Sorry Lacey :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pfft, not a tie at all, all the pictures of my does are as FF's too. 3x the udder's :lol: I still stand undefeated :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, now for some night pics. The babies, Miss Babette (turned out blurry :GAAH: ) the ever so elusive, Brigade (that body depth! But that rump!  ), and my Fenny boy :greengrin:

They all look so tiny standing together, but they're not :lol:


----------



## goathiker

The looks dogs can give you when you're trying to get a urine sample :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg! They are sooo cute!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I can imagine, Jill! Did you get it though?


----------



## goathiker

Yep, just gotta go take it in.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie do you remember the cute heeled pup I told you about? Well he just came for his booster shots.... He bit the crap out of my hand and got my lip  not so cute anymore... And he's only 12 weeks


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Like fear biting, play biting or straight up aggression? Either way, he shouldn't be biting at all at 3 months.... friggin people...


----------



## margaret

Lacie, why can't you show?


----------



## ariella42

So where do you guys find white clothes that aren't completely sheer? I went shopping for some during lunch today and the few things available showed off my underwear wonderfully, but I don't think they'd do the job for showing my goats.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no, he was being aggressive for sure... Growling and repeatedly biting my hand.. I could have just thrown him at the owner but I wanted to show him he didn't get his way just bc he bites... Not like it matters... If they don't follow through with what I told them he's just gonna get worse..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need to find white clothes too Ariella.. I was going to check wal mart or target?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

margaret said:


> Lacie, why can't you show?


Don't have the time or a way to get them all to a show. Can't leave the house for 2-3 days.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Oh no, he was being aggressive for sure... Growling and repeatedly biting my hand.. I could have just thrown him at the owner but I wanted to show him he didn't get his way just bc he bites... Not like it matters... If they don't follow through with what I told them he's just gonna get worse..


Is this a registered pup by chance they got nearby, if you know? I know of a breeder down in your area....


----------



## ariella42

Dee, Walmart was one of the places I went today. Everything there is paper thin. Maybe Target would have something better though. I'll have to arrange a trip to that end of the world.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Try Kohls, Macy's, JC Penny's, or like Ann Taylor for the white jeans.

For non see threw long sleeve white shirts, I usually used mens dress shirts, or used a white tank under a sheer shirt.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Or if you're a risk taker, Levi's makes white pants, try on some regular ones and get your size, then order online.


----------



## ariella42

With my current budget, trying on Levi's and ordering online might be my best bet. I also don't want to drive to Asheville to go to the other places :lol: I'll check out men's shirts next time I go out.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Is this a registered pup by chance they got nearby, if you know? I know of a breeder down in your area....


I don't think he's registered... I think they said they got him in Modesto.

And he had a docked tail


----------



## ariella42

Nellie finally approves of some hay. We got an alfalfa/orchard mix, but there's no way we can keep it up free choice at $12.50 a bale since we can't afford to stock up on it (nor do we have the space). I'm thinking of getting a round bale of orchard and supplementing with alfalfa.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You gotta be kidding me, you think $12.50 a bale free choice is that bad? It's still $18-24 out here! They recently just got their grain hay stock hay in for the year, so I'm paying $11 a bale.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh and news, I'm keeping Quaid :lol: He's going to turn 18 before school starts again so he legally doesn't have to go back to his parents.


----------



## ariella42

Sorry, Lacie. I forget you guys are paying so much more for hay. Considering I can get a bale of good grass hay for $6, $12.50 is a bit of a hike for me.


----------



## ariella42

That's great about Quaid! I'm glad you're giving him a place to stay. It sounds like his home life is pretty toxic.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, I wish hay was that cheap out here still. It used to be. And I used to pick it up from the farmers for a quarter a bale when I was a kid!

And the stupid feedstore ordered the wrong mineral, so the goats will be out until friday. It's been like a month! Fenris is turning red


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ariella42 said:


> That's great about Quaid! I'm glad you're giving him a place to stay. It sounds like his home life is pretty toxic.


Yeah, we're figuring out what he might want to do in life. He's good at a lot of things. Music, construction, mechanics, sports, art, he's got a lot of potential.


----------



## goathiker

He can get his welding certificate. That is something he can always fall back on.


----------



## ariella42

Whatever he does, don't let him bank on becoming a rock star! That was what DH did after HS, and, for some reason, it didn't quite work out for him :lol: Welding is a great trade to learn. If he likes art and mechanics, he might want to look into some auto restoration programs.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wish I could get he for 12.50 a bale! It makes me wonder how I even afford to feed my goats and horse... It's outrageous here! But like lacie said, I can get oat hay for 17 but I still have the goats on free choice alfalfa


----------



## goathiker

Alfalfa and hay are both 18.99 here.

Sunny's blood test came back with low phosphorus, that's really weird. They're running the urine now.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmm, wonder what that's about.

My sister just called, she's crying and freaking out. Her husband got drunk at the river and fell down the rocks, he can't really move, he's laying on the ground, he said he's fine. His pupils aren't responding, his neck hurts, etc. And she won't call the freaking ambulance. OMG, why the heck not? She's afraid he has alcohol poisoning and a spinal injury, and she's not going to call an ambulance?.... So DH and Quaid are going to go pick him up off the road and take him to the hospital. 
Hope he's ok, gosh...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh wow.... I hope he is ok Lacie...

Jill, was everything else on the blood work normal? At least she doesn't have high phosphorus..


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, normal. She was panting really hard from nerves, maybe that lowered her levels.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Eh, never heard of that.. Lol


----------



## goathiker

Respiratory alkalosis: Any alkalemic condition moves phosphate out of the blood into cells. This includes most common respiratory alkalemia (a higher than normal blood pH from low carbon dioxide levels in the blood), which in turn is caused by any hyperventilation (such as may result from sepsis, fever, pain, anxiety, drug withdrawal, and many other causes).


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Interesting.. I just found out that eBay is charging me $37... And their stupid invoice has no explanation to why they want money from me...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So I guess he'll live, guess he just about killed himself with the vodka though, and hurt his back a bit, but he'll live.


----------



## ariella42

Dee, did you get an email? Ebay doesn't generally do that. It's probably a scam. If I were you, I'd log into your ebay account from ebay.com and see if there's anything there.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes, it was an email... But I'm assuming it's for the pasteurizer I sold through them? Which sucks because I picked the price to sell it at so that I wouldn't lose or make any money.. I misjudged the shipping fee so I was out there and now their fee?? So ya.. I'm not too happy with my sales experience on eBay.. Lol!


----------



## ariella42

Log into your account and see. It probably is from that, but don't use any links from the email, just in case.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes, I just did what you said and unfortunately the balance is still there  so including shipping I basically just borrowed a pasteurizer that I never used for almost $60....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And I didn't even get money back because I didn't pay for it! Lol! So all the money went back into BF's account... I hope I have $37.... Actually, they can wait till Friday when I get paid!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I lost 2 coozies... Now my hands are cold holding my beer  add all this to getting viciously attacked :slapfloor: by the puppy with razor teeth that I once thought was adorable! And I'm just having a lousy day I guess lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thank you for your concern Ariella! I would have been so upset if my account got hacked....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh hey, someone told me that a lot of people are getting out of Nubians... Is this true?? What could possibly replace a Nubian?


----------



## ariella42

Another Nubian? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

An Alpine, or Saanen :lol: 

A lot of people are getting out of them because the feed prices, kids aren't selling, other financial issues, family issues, etc.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Interesting... Well if everyone sells all their Nubians, I will have better chances at shows lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I hate waterproof band aids! Oh the struggle..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, but those other people might decide to show them  

Anyone looking for an alpine buck? I got nehru up for sale :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kats udder is starting to look better, less like it's just hanging there. I hope it will just get better with time so I can sell monster as a buck..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie!! I have another doe for you to look at!! R u busy?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

http://www.adgagenetics.org/PedigreePrint.aspx?RegNumber=N001490170
If your not busy I can send pix?


----------



## nigies4ever

Wait Dee, I thought Monster was the keeper?

Btw, here's the trick for whites: buy men's shirts. They're not a super flattering fit but much less sheer than women's. For pants, check out Costco. Their Gloria Vanderbilt white jeans are like $13 a pair and nice and high rise, plus not sheer at all/really good quality and they have a ton of sizes...plus they're bootcut or straight, not skinny.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haley, I decided to sell both my buck kids..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I would sell all my cats too but there is even less of a market for cats than there is for bucks :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Ewww, cats...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahahaha!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, that's a 6 year old doe, you know that right?


----------



## goathiker

Elvis's doelings are looking pretty nice. I'm pretty happy with this group.


----------



## nigies4ever

His eyes are turning even lighter..almost a bluish grey..they're so pretty. I doubt they'll stay that way, but Athena has hazelish/golden eyes so


----------



## goathiker

Oh good, maybe that trait will stay. Guinen and her kids have eyes so light that they look green.


----------



## nigies4ever

Wow...I've never seen a goat with eyes that light..they almost look silver in that pic.

Ok, so who has any guesses what this is? It's under her belly, and a bit smaller than a fist. It looks super dramatic in the pic, but it's pretty much unnoticeable to the eye in person. It seems to have something to do w/ her milk veins?








Btw, her milk production is up to about a quart a day right now. Not much, but she's nursing twins full time so I'm not mad about it. :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

Oh, and tmi warning, lol.

Who knew dog's anal glands had to be "milked out"? It takes a lot to gross me out, but that did it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Dee, that's a 6 year old doe, you know that right?


Ya... Problem?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nigies4ever said:


> Oh, and tmi warning, lol.
> 
> Who knew dog's anal glands had to be "milked out"? It takes a lot to gross me out, but that did it.


Lol... Yup... One of my many terrible jobs..,


----------



## goathiker

I don't do anal glands...That's what groomers are for :lol:

Looks like she has some edema, this is pretty common in heavy milking FF. Her body will absorb it soon.


----------



## nigies4ever

Well I'm 15 and got that done today, so be proud :lol: and Dee, that's no fun! They should pay you by the gland, lol. 

How long should it take the edema to clear up? I'm showing her in mid June


----------



## nigies4ever

Ok, let me clarify..by "got that done" I mean did that to my dog. Not....you know.... :lol:


----------



## goathiker

:ROFL: 

The judge shouldn't dock for edema, it's not a big deal.


----------



## nigies4ever

Ok, not worried about that so much as health check? They've got a strict abscess policy and even though this is nothing like that, you never know who's gonna be doing health check..


----------



## goathiker

Aw yeah, I don't now how that works. Give her a natural salt rock, it will help her lose the water weight.

Have you seen Sunny's thread yet? http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f207/sunnys-ordeal-179004/


----------



## nigies4ever

Natural salt rock? 

And yes! I'm really impressed w/ how reasonably priced your vet is..that'd be so much more expensive down here. And I didn't know she was such a prestigious dog...I mean she looks really pretty but I didn't know she was a show dog! How big is she?


----------



## goathiker

She's 14 1/2 inches tall and 20 lbs. She's more a good girl than a show dog to me :lol: We did show for quite a while but not in the last couple years. It's just too cut throat for me. DH loves it but, his dog can eat anyone who disagrees with him :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

Oh, she's bigger than I thought. Which is a good thing cause littler dogs aren't my thing, lol


----------



## goathiker

We were at a show in Santa Rosa one time and Sunny snorted up a foxtail. That dang vet charged me $600 for a foxtail scan.


----------



## nigies4ever

Dang...just for a scan? I'll stick a finger up there myself and fish it out :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Then she told me I didn't know how to feed her right :lol:

I have one tiny dog, she's 4 pounds. I was doing puppy daycare and the people never paid their bill so, I kept their puppy. She's 9 now.


----------



## nigies4ever

Wow...I guess she failed to mention that the $600 covered unwanted advice, too. :lol:

Wait, whose the tiny dog? Lol


----------



## nigies4ever

And how many dogs do you guys have? Just the two?


----------



## goathiker

We have 5 :lol:

They range from 4.5 lbs. to 130 lbs.


----------



## goathiker

Here's Sunny waiting for her blood test, this shows her size pretty good.


----------



## nigies4ever

Impressive...does everybody get along? I've always imagined that little dogs would just be Scooby Snacks for big ones :lol: 

I've only ever owned three dogs, though...


----------



## nigies4ever

She's so cute! Look at that smile...I like her size. Not too big but not too small


----------



## goathiker

Kayla, Shatzi, and Sunny. Kayla is a tiny mutt, Shatzi is a Feist (12 lbs. loves to hunt)


----------



## nigies4ever

Sunny looks like a queen with her two servants, lol


----------



## goathiker

Olive she's a Fila Brasserio, 130 lbs.


----------



## goathiker

and Melvin is a Pit  I don't have a good picture of him. His color sucks up all the light :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Here's Sunny as a puppy...


----------



## nigies4ever

Wow...that's just about the cutest thing ever. She's so fluffy!


----------



## goathiker

When I went to pick out my pup, Sunny came running up first. I picked her up and looked her over, then set her down and looked at her sister. She planted herself right between my feet with that imperial look she has. She chose me, how could I refuse?


----------



## nigies4ever

Same thing with Athena...although I wasn't looking for a La Mancha at the time. Now I'm hooked, lol.

It was at a 4h event and she was maybe 3 months old and on a leash..she pulled away and started sprinting towards me, jumped up on my lap and put her two front legs around my neck and just stared me in the eyes. How do you not buy a goat after that?!


----------



## nigies4ever

I shouldn't be up at this hour, lol..I have to be up to milk in 5 hrs. But I don't feel good/can't sleep so that's my excuse :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I'm need to go to bed myself. Tomorrow is bill sorting day...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill, the dr. Here said if the calcium is normal then there is nothing to worry about with low phosphorus as long as it is above 2


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Your box should be at your place soon Dee, it's out for delivery


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! I should be able to get it when I get home!


----------



## goathiker

Thanks Dee, the vet here said by itself it's nothing to worry about. She just wanted to make sure there was no bladder or uterine infection causing it. I should get the rest of the results today.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No problem  I hope everything else comes back normal!


----------



## goathiker

Better than normal, she's extremely healthy.


----------



## ariella42

I'm considering going to a show this weekend, so I guess I should go ahead and clip Nellie. The little ones MUST be washed if I go (and take them), but I don't want to do it this late in the day. Maybe I'll try to get off of work tomorrow.

They also need to get their Baycox, which arrived today. I believe a weighing of the piglets is in order for that.


----------



## ariella42

I tried to set up the kids, but it didn't work out terribly well :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They look like they are really coming around!


----------



## ariella42

They are  Serenity has become a social butterfly and even Firefly is doing well. They don't quite get the standing still thing, though :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Mine set up all the time, just happens naturally, and when they're eating :lol: 

Go home, Dee! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Look what I found on my porch!!

Thanx Lacie!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh gosh darn it, I forgot the blue one.... :doh:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! It's all good, these ones are awesome!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Could have made it a bakers dozen though :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's going to take me so long to go through all this soap!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! Neither of my does have mastitis!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, Tempers udder is almost completely back to normal after being on Pen... Coincidence? Or should I give Kat a round of pen?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmm, maybe she had a non mastitic bacteria?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol and I was drinking it....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: You're just stronger than ever now :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So what do you think about me treating Kat? Or should I wait and see if it was a coincidence and hers goes away too in a month?? Lol...


----------



## goathiker

Sub-Clinical Staph maybe.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What do you think Jill? Should I give Kat pen and see if it helps? Very comforting thinking I could have been drinking staph...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Not to pile on or anything, but do you think these would help Coup? Stupid thing won't eat or drink again, looks like a corpse, lost all that weight she put back on :hair:
http://www.msccompany.cn/product_literature/animal_health/ProVance Product Info.pdf

Or if one of you have any rumen boluses I could buy...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no.. Poor coup... Tube her! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She looks worse than she did the first time.... looks like she died 6 months ago, her anorexia is disturbing me....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm so glad both of my girls are finally eating... That was so frustrating.... Now I just have to buy them different grain once in a while to top their regular mix and keep them interested lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill left, we overwhelmed her  good job Lacie! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, are you bored enough to look at another doe?


----------



## goathiker

Staph won't hurt you, you breathe it all day long already :lol:
Yeah try treating Kat, half the time congested udder is something going on. Real edema should go away in 3 or 4 days. 


Have you tried Tapeworming her Lacie? Maybe she has a big one plugging her up.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It doesn't feel like edema... That would be more fluidy... This is harder... Her milk still tastes like colostrum so I'm not drinking it anyway... No big deal, I would love if this would fix her and I could get nice udder shots! Like I said, Temper is almost completely back to her empty glove when milked out now


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What about Cocci Lacie? This all kinda started after the stress of the move right?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She's been wormed with Valbazen twice for 3 days in a row each time. Her last one was finished last week.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hasn't been cocci treated. It started about 2 weeks after I got her, but then she got better a few months ago, and now relapsed...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Send me poo


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Does it matter if it's sent two day? Heat won't affect it will it? I was actually thinking about sending some to that place that charges like $5 just to see. I haven't had a fecal run on anything since 1996 I think it was :lol: Cocci is definitely the worst of evils here.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm pretty sure it was Jill that said it doesn't matter if it sits in the mail.. I feel bad for the mail thieves if they take that package though! Lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But I work tomorrow then don't work again till Tuesday and my microscope doesn't work so I can't run it till Tuesday anyway lol. And I don't work wed. Next week either..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmm, I could do that I guess, and send a blue soap with it for payment (in separate bags of course) :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Nah, serves them right...Just like those guys that broke into someone's house and snorted their dogs ashes. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahahahahaha! :laugh: :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Got to go milk and feed kids, be back in like, I don't know.... 30 minutes?


----------



## goathiker

Might treat for acidosis in the meantime.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: :ROFL: 

Or does Jill want a bag of crap for a couple bars of soap? :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol how many does can you milk in 30?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Nah, serves them right...Just like those guys that broke into someone's house and snorted their dogs ashes. :lol:


Hahaha ew... Really?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lol how many does can you milk in 30?


Depends on their manners. But my does are really good on the stand, takes about a 1.5-2 minutes to milk out my does, and the rest of the time is waiting for them to finish their grain :lol: So I feed the babies while they eat


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

2 minutes 9 seconds :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol.. It takes me longer than that to clean all the dirt off my girls udders... It's like they rub their udders on the ground on purpose!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: They do get pretty dirty with all the laying down they do, I hate when they're nursing kids, then lay down right after nursing them. Then they have dirty mud teats when you bring them on the stand :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I haven't had mud teats yet! Great, something to look forward too!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I haven't even advertised the boys yet because I don't want people asking for udder shots before I have them.. But Franklin is getting old..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So what was that doe you wanted me to look at?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I love Franklin... If he doesn't sell, I will keep him forever!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

http://www.adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=N001635963&DamNum=N001675436

She is getting me pix of sire, dam and the kid tomorrow.. This is rear view of the kid


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wing teat on the left :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Yep, going to be lopsided as heck too...Crooked medial.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, run like heck :lol: Don't even need to see the rest of her :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I was wondering about that... Ok! Fine, I didn't want to drive anywhere to meet her anyway.... She had a really cute blonde American Nubian.. But I'm not going that route


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So what about the 6yr old? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh ha.. I forgot about her... Did I show you the pic of the cute yearling she had too?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope, haven't seen them


----------



## HappyCaliGoats




----------



## HappyCaliGoats

http://www.adgagenetics.org/PedigreePrint.aspx?RegNumber=N001677343


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, I've seen her before in my internet perusing :lol: Not sure about her front legs , and her hips are going to be a lot higher when her legs are at a natural stance.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's a yearling! None of them are actually upstanding yet... You saw the pix of the one that I really want but isn't available till July.... She's not as pushed down in her pix


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So you don't like this one either?? Your so picky! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

This one won't show well. The funky spots on her knees make her them look unclean.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Temper has funky spots on her knees


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill, did you see the other yearling that I really want?


----------



## goathiker

Which one?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This one ??


----------



## goathiker

She's decent but definitely doesn't wow me.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm not sure any thing could wow you... Although, I don't think I have ever been wowed by a yearling... I like that she looks like she has nice depth of body, certainly has a pretty nice udder for a yearling Nubian.. A great head and really nice pedigree


----------



## goathiker

Sure, I've seen a lot of nice Nubians, even yearlings, remember though that udder will get deeper as she ages and the back won't get stronger.


----------



## goathiker

Here $325


----------



## goathiker

$175


----------



## nigies4ever

goathiker said:


> Nah, serves them right...Just like those guys that broke into someone's house and snorted their dogs ashes. :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181




----------



## ariella42

Haha, that's me except with cat pjs and, if it's cool out, a robe :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill, there aren't even udder pix of those goats... I need a goat with a nice udder not just a nice body..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Are these does in Oregon Jill?


----------



## nigies4ever

Athena gave me a little more than a whole quart this morning, as a FF with twins on her full time. I'm pretty stoned...


----------



## nigies4ever

Ok, I was going to edit that last post but it's too funny...I meant stoked. :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Lol!


----------



## ariella42

Haha, I was going to ask what what in that milk :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

:lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

When you're too lazy to stand up and eat.... get a leg up on the others and take a seat :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He looks stuck lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nah, she just does that when she eats sometimes, I just happened to catch it before she ran off :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Oh, Geawd, I think I'm going to be sick over this one  http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/nannie-needs-help-178903/index2.html


----------



## ariella42

Oh man, I did not want to read that one! I hope they just put that poor goat down.


----------



## sassykat6181

^ gross!!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That is terribly sad


----------



## ariella42

On a happier note, both of my kids are doing well. Firefly gained 3 lbs and Serenity gained 4 lbs in a little over a week. DH says,"But Martha is spending a lot of time wearing turtle necks and listening to beat poetry, smoking the reefer, and saying 'Cool daddy-o'" all the time. He thinks she's going through a phase.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You DH is funny Ariella! Hey, I'm really confused about your soap thing, can you elaborate?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Someone drank all the cold beer so now I have to have a Bloody Mary which I wasn't really in the mood for but its better than nothing after a week at work... So ready to relax... And I think my enchiladas are burning.... How long have I been sitting here???


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I think I just found 1 or two more goat to add to my group of 4 herd and a calf... Lol


Kayla Renee


----------



## ariella42

Dee, the soap thing is basically pre-ordering some soap and/or other experiences(if you want to come to the East Coast ) If I get all of the funding I asked for, I get it and you get soap. If I don't hit $500, then no one gets anything  I'll likely throw in an extra bar for my friends and family if I get the funding and can make enough soap.


----------



## ariella42

And DH is very funny


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

When is the cut off for pre ordering the soap and when do you know if you made enough?

So it's kinda like a gamble? There is a possibility of not getting any soap after sending money? Then what happens to the money? My very obese kitty is begging for attention... She keeps swatting my hands making it difficult to type..


----------



## ariella42

No, you don't get charged unless I get the funding. The end date is July 1. 

Sounds like all three of my cats


----------



## ariella42

And if you have any preferences for scents, I'm happy to listen


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh! Ok! That's the part I was confused about! Lol! I would love to help out your cause! Even though I got all this lovely soap from Lacie, I always like to help a friend! Especially if I get soap in exchange!


----------



## ariella42

I've made about half of my goal now (my aunt wants the soap for a year option).


----------



## ariella42

Yeah, I know that's a bit confusing. I wish the site made that a bit clearer. Maybe I should add something to my description.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is there a link? I like the lavender soap you sent me


----------



## ariella42

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/477796326/carverland-farms-artisan-soaps I'm hoping to do another lavender soap for this


----------



## ariella42

By the way, if anyone could give me some advice on Firefly's cough, I'd appreciate it http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/kid-coughing-179231/


----------



## ariella42

It's nearly 11 here, so I'm going to head to bed soon. Good night!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'll check out the link after I milk, sorry I can't help with the cough.. I didn't even know what to do for my own girls... Lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Can I use masking tape to tape an udder? I want to see where Temper is at tomorrow am


----------



## goathiker

I need someone to make Anise soap and lotion for me :lol:
Unfortunately, I'm already scraping money and using the credit card for Sunny. Plus, I have a goatling coming in July. So yeah...

BUT, there's 12 pack with my name on it in the kitchen :lol: Thanks DH.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh crap... I probably should have started drinking after I milked... I forgot to tape Temper.. I'll just join you on that 12 pack :cheers:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have to drive 2.5 hours south east tomorrow to help my friend draw blood on her goats... I like drawing blood... But driving I hate..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes you can Dee, I use it.

So DH got around to looking at the car tonight, diagnosis is; not good :lol: Don't know why I'm laughing, it needs a whole new engine :lol:

And I was so embarrassed tonight, so mad at my sisters husband... DH and I went to dinner with my sister and her husband, they picked us up tonight and we were going to go uptown to eat. We were going to go to dinner in nevada city but there was a couple streets closed off because they were doing some sort of thing up there, people all over the place and the restaurant we were going to go to was packed, and he didn't know... so he got his panties in a twist and started driving off and yelling out the window at people calling them things I won't mention, just being a colossal you know what.... Just because he can't keep his mouth shut and learn the world doesn't revolve around him, he probably ruined at least 30 peoples night tonight. I can't stand him half the time...


----------



## goathiker

Sounds like fun...I get to plant the squash and work on the corn patch tomorrow.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Can I have the 12 pack, Jill? :lol: Think I'm going to have a few with DH and polish off the vokda, _after_ I milk :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx Lacie! I guess I'll have to do it tomorrow though... Ugh..

I don't think I ever want to go out to dinner with your family... I get embarrassed very easily...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just polished off the vodka before milklling... Now the other beer is finally cold and I can have a good drink..


----------



## goathiker

I hate people like that Lacie, they usually get theirs in the end though :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, he really gives truckers a bad name, DH hates working with him. He's just a jerk to everyone, and everywhere he goes, he's always fighting with someone. Whether it's at the grocery store, the gas station, a parking lot, anywhere, he picks a fight with someone. 
He needs what's coming.... unfortunately he's 6'6", only 34yrs old with that ego, and can shake most anyone like a rag doll, so unless someone has an equalizer, it's just not gonna happen anytime soon :lol: She really needed to be with someone older...


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I have to drive 2.5 hours south east tomorrow to help my friend draw blood on her goats... I like drawing blood... But driving I hate..


You like drawing blood!? Maybe I should pick you up when I need blood drawn. You can have a six pack.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'll definitely draw blood for you for a 6 pack! I love drawing blood! So you picking me up and handing me a beer would be perfect incentive to draw some blood lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh man, drawing blood is a cake walk. I hit the vein the first time, every time :lol: I could do it blind folded


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, especially on goats! Their veins are the size of my finger! I draw blood on ferret sized puppies and kitties almost daily!


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh man, drawing blood is a cake walk. I hit the vein the first time, every time :lol: I could do it blind folded


Is this a competition for the beer? :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cows are easy too, you just flip their tail up and the vein is right in the middle. Don't have to put pressure anywhere either


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahahaha! No there is no competition! I get to go hang out with Vicki and draw blood then drink beer!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

glndg said:


> Is this a competition for the beer? :laugh:


Well, unfortunately for me, she's closer to you :lol: But we can have a "draw off" :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

Want to up it to a bottle Morgan's finest??? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think she's actually closer to you Lacie? But what do I know.. I don't leave my town much...

Jill, I'm much more of a beer person lol


----------



## glndg

You guys are funny. It could be a blood drawing party! :crazy:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol:

My friends coming back from chico tomorrow and she's not going to bring me back a donut from the krispy cream factory  So sad :lol:


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> Want to up it to a bottle Morgan's finest??? :lol:


Sure!

And, yes, I think Lacie is closer.


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol:
> 
> My friends coming back from chico tomorrow and she's not going to bring me back a donut from the krispy cream factory  So sad :lol:


That is sad.  There used to be a Crispy Cream place here, but it closed. Now I think it's a Panera Bread restaurant.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have no idea who's where anymore :lol: Maybe I shouldn't drink anything tonight :ROFL: 

Nah, we all know I'm going to, DH doesn't have many days off, so I usually don't have anyone to drink with :lol: And none of the kids are here, they're at my oldest daughters house for the weekend while they're gone.


----------



## glndg

Dee, your mailbox is full. But you need to stick to Nubians. :laugh:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My mailbox is full? Really.... And I can't get a nigi?  ever?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ugh... I hate corn tortillas.... Stupid enchiladas....


----------



## glndg

Now who am I to be telling you what you need to do? :doh: Sorry!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Tastes like a freaking sponge... I need more beer to wash this down...


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> My mailbox is full? Really.... And I can't get a nigi?  ever?


Well...you have such nice Nubians. It's good to focus. But if you like minis, maybe you could make mini Nubians.:thumbup:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I'm gonna go milk now and have a drink or two. Night guys


----------



## glndg

But I have a feeling that when you wake up in the morning you will have forgotten all about this conversation. :grin:


----------



## goathiker

Is she trying to get one of these?


----------



## glndg

Night Lacie!


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> Is she trying to get one of these?


No, I don't think so. She just thinks they are cute.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, I'm gonna go milk now and have a drink or two. Night guys


Really? Your just gonna leave? Can't drink with me?


----------



## glndg

I was supposed to tell her their good points, but her mailbox wouldn't let me.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> No, I don't think so. She just thinks they are cute.


So you think you know me Vicki? Hahaha seems like you know me better than I know myself! I always want to try a new breed when I'm a few drinks in.. But when it comes down to it, I love my Nubians..


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Really? Your just gonna leave? Can't drink with me?


She should stay so you aren't drinking alone. That's not good for you.


----------



## goathiker

They are cute :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I could give my GSD a beer, then I wouldn't be drinking alone.. Does that count?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wait.. I thought Jill was drinking? No? Just giving away alcohol?


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> So you think you know me Vicki? Hahaha seems like you know me better than I know myself! I always want to try a new breed when I'm a few drinks in.. But when it comes down to it, I love my Nubians..


LOL! Yes, and you have a really good start with the ones you have.


----------



## goathiker

I am drinking, 3 beers in :lol:


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> They are cute :lol:


Yeah. The video of the two kids in pajamas was great too. Nothing like Nigies playing.

And maybe Jill is drinking? I don't think giving a beer to the dog counts.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's ok, BF just got back so I'm no longer drinking alone! Aaaand Jill is drinking with me too!


----------



## goathiker

:lol: you guys are funny.


----------



## glndg

Well, then all is good. I'm going to sleep! Night!


----------



## goathiker

G'Night


----------



## goathiker

Yep, I love the smell of it.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Help me!! My 2 year old got has very runny stool... I have not had this problem before with her. She is a bit stressed because I've been weaning her almost 4 month old kid. She has been wormed 2 cycles i think and I don't know what is going on....



Kayla Renee


----------



## glndg

You got a new goat lately. Maybe it introduced coccidia or something else. Can you get fecals run? Or, as Dayna suggested for the new one, you can treat and see how the goats respond. Cocci is very common.


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> Yep, I love the smell of it.


The question (which I deleted because I thought you were gone) was, why anise soap? I have never seen that type of soap.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol, I was wondering what Jill was smelling... I'm so tired today! I can't imagine why..


----------



## sassykat6181




----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol is that supposed to be Lacie?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie the black raspberry vanilla soap is Dee tested and approved!  love it! It smells awesome! The only thing I was sad about is that I didn't take a pic of the top of it... It's so pretty!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yay! Glad you like it!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ebony is due in 28 days! Uncle Sam & Snuffy Gambler are almost here! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey guys! I'm alive :wave: lol! 
We have a show tomorrow! So excited!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You're alive! :lol:

Good luck at the show!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Heheh!
Been CRAZY busy with work!! Whew!

Thanks! I'm excited!


----------



## margaret

Skyla's alive!! Yay!
Good luck at your show


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hahah!!!

Thanks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hahah!!!

Thanks!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Man, it's thundering soooo loud, lightning snapping in the sky and it's raining! 90 degree rain :lol: Really coming down out there too!


----------



## glndg

Just a little bit of thunder in the distance just now here. Sky is very gray, like a charcoal drawing. Yesterday there was quite a lot of thunder, but no rain. 20% chance of rain tonight. We could use it.


----------



## ariella42

I'm kind of glad I didn't take my little ones to the show today. Apparently, they were still on jr does at 8. However, if Sunrising Riot Zuess wins GCH again tonight, I'll have a doe sired by a CH buck


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That was such a long drive! I just got back from drawing blood from all of Kats old owners goats... One of her does kidded while I was there. Twin does! Her other doe that is due any second is thinner than Kat was when I got her


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Doesn't she see something wrong when ones super thin and the others aren't?

Hope he wins, Ariella!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The only ones that aren't that thin is the herd queen an her daughter... She said she thinks they need copper bc they are thin... At least she acknowledged that they are underweight this time


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Don't ha wanna know why I drove so far just to draw blood for someone? Nothing is free right?


----------



## nigies4ever

Jiilllll, want an Elvis pic?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

In exchange for simple blood draws I get to breed Temper to this guy this year! I'm stoked! His dam is nice, they are going to make great kids!


----------



## nigies4ever

Wow Dee, good trade. He's handsome


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Only Temper, not Kat too?


----------



## nigies4ever

nigies4ever said:


> Jiilllll, want an Elvis pic?


I'm going to put up the pics on my kidding thread.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx  and no, not Kat. I'm thinking about breeding her to a lakeshore buck or Obsidian again.. Or giving her a year off.. Lol


----------



## nigies4ever

He's for sale too, huh?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No, he was for sale but Kats old owner bought him. She's going to pick him up in 2 weeks


----------



## nigies4ever

Ah, gotcha


----------



## goathiker

Nice pictures, I'll have to take some of his girl friends :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So everyone's out this Saturday night huh?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No I'm here, being a bum :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Nope


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! The three stooges!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So I'm concerned that the buck is going to be malnourished when I want to breed to him... Maybe I can somehow convince her to leave him here for 2 mo before I want to use him lol!

What are you both up to tonight


----------



## goathiker

Figuring out where I'm going to $800.


----------



## nigies4ever

goathiker said:


> Nice pictures, I'll have to take some of his girl friends :lol:


Ooh, he'll be eagerly awaiting them :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> So I'm concerned that the buck is going to be malnourished when I want to breed to him... Maybe I can somehow convince her to leave him here for 2 mo before I want to use him lol!
> 
> What are you both up to tonight


Bummer that her animals were in such bad condition. You could offer to have him for two months or so saying you want to breed him to your girl(s). Obviously he wouldn't actually be in with them for 2 mos. but if you do it free of board and show her your neg test results, she might be up for it. It's one less mouth for her to have to pay for/feed.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She knows my herd is neg, she brought one of her does here for breeding and left her for a day... 

Her other doe is in labor now.. She said one boy had a dead leg, the chord was wrapped around it and it was hard and cold... Then she said the placenta didn't look normal but she's going to bed "it's in Gods hands now" I hope if I come back as a goat in my next life I will not live with her...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill, you should start a go fund me for sunny


----------



## nigies4ever

Oh dear goodness..God's hands are not delivering the goat, they're waving at her telling her to go help! Gosh, that's terrible. The baby is obviously not gonna live, but I hope the doe survives.


----------



## nigies4ever

Oh yeah Jill, I agree, you should start a Go Fund Me. Add it to her thread. You're really well known and liked here..I bet you'd get a good amount of donations.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She said "I don't care about the cull, there is a place for him" I'm guessing she either means the ground or the freezer.. I'm hoping she means the ground bc it would be cruel to raise him with a dead leg if she wasn't going to have it amputated..


----------



## nigies4ever

How big is her herd?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think she has 8 Nubians and 3 sheep. Word thing is her sheep are really fat..


----------



## goathiker

Some people...


----------



## goathiker

I doubt a kid will stand and nurse with a dead leg.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's bottle feeding..


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I think she has 8 Nubians and 3 sheep. Word thing is her sheep are really fat..


Hmm, weird...is she Kat's breeder, or just a previous owner?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No, just a previous owner


----------



## nigies4ever

Gotcha...by the way, there's a show coming up in about two weeks in Pleasanton. Not sure if you know or are interested, but just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

On another note, This doe she got from Jacobs pride has a weird udder... It looks like the teats are blown but she said they were like that when she got her last year.. What would cause a FF to have blown teats? Genetics? She doesn't look like a heavy producer..


----------



## goathiker

Sheep do better on poor food than goats.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nigies4ever said:


> Gotcha...by the way, there's a show coming up in about two weeks in Pleasanton. Not sure if you know or are interested, but just thought I'd mention it.


Pleasanton? How do I find info about this show?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Sheep do better on poor food than goats.


Their main diet is crab grass


----------



## goathiker

Talking about teats how did Athena turn out?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This doesn't show the full extent of how weird her udder is... But just wondering if it's genetic? Cuz if it is I'm going to recommend her to wether the surviving kid. She wanted to keep a doe from this breeding. God said NO.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats




----------



## goathiker

She's got a split udder, that's a big no no.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ah so it's genetic.. Sheesh... If I was the breeder I wouldn't have sold that doe with papers...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So is it not blown teats at all? Just a completely different problem?


----------



## goathiker

Her udder floor is blown out.


----------



## goathiker

She was probably dried up wrong.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She had severe mastitis that she probably still has... Her udder was rock hard and the owner didn't treat it with anything except topical rubs until I suggested dry cow... She said she gave another treatment tonight so I'm assuming she still couldn't milk her..


----------



## goathiker

Wow...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm just glad Kat lives here now... Even thought she's a brat sometimes... She deserves to be.. 

She has a six month old buckling, I'm not sure how long she has had him, but he's just a little bit bigger than Franklin..


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Pleasanton? How do I find info about this show?


It's the Alameda county fair, and they have an open show as well as the Delta show, so two shows in the same weekend. Pm your # and I'll send u info


----------



## nigies4ever

goathiker said:


> Talking about teats how did Athena turn out?


Great...they were pretty small right before she freshened, but a couple hours after she kidded, the filled up and are easy to milk now. She still doesn't milk down enough for my liking, but I'm working on it. Only thing I dislike about her udder is the teat placement. She hocks in slightly and stands fairly narrow in the rear, and her teats are placed further out than I'd like. So that makes it a bit hard, but overall I think she's got a lot of potential. I'm gonna get good pics after I clip her for the show.


----------



## goathiker

Sounds not too bad, will the buck she was bred to improve the doeling? I sure wish you could borrow Dexter, there's no real way to work it but, boy has he got the udder genetics.


----------



## nigies4ever

I think he will..however the breeding was kind of an impulse decision. His dam (Lucky Star's Lot Vivian) is gorgeous, though. One of the few to ever appraise a 94


----------



## nigies4ever

My plan is to see how the doeling matures, enter them in Dam and Daughter at whatever shows I go to and make a decision from there. If she's clearly not an improvement on Athena, I'll see if I can bear to sell her, lol.

One thing that is very prominent to me as an improvement, especially in the buckling, is more correct angulation in the back legs. Athena lacks in that department, but his look awesome. I kinda wish he was the girl because Scarlett's back end assembly isn't as great as his. She has the front end assembly advantage, though.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

On our way! Late... But on our way lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Good luck Skyla!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm going to try to shave some goats today... Wish me luck! Lol


----------



## glndg

Haha! Good luck!


----------



## nigies4ever

How much bloody discharge is normal for a doe after kidding? Athena is about a week and a half out.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They will have gross nasty discharge for a while... Kat still has a little and Monster is going to be 2 weeks old in 2 days


----------



## goathiker

Up to 6 weeks off and on is normal.


----------



## nigies4ever

Ok...but how much is normal? Like amount?


----------



## goathiker

They can have a surge that will cover the back of udder and rear. That's normal to happen a few times during the process.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Just finished clipping Galaxy. I think she is gorgeous! Obsidian is next but I'm not sure I'm up to the challenge quite yet..


----------



## ariella42

Why do they always wait until the worst possible times to get sick? The kids are now really coughing and running fevers. I gave them some banamine and Tylan 200, and I'll call the vet in the morning. DH left this morning, so I had to give the shots myself, which was slightly tricky, but we got it done. And at least it didn't happen on a Friday before a holiday weekend or something. It couldn't happened on a Monday morning when the vet is open, my husband is home, and I have nothing to do at work, though, could it? :lol:


----------



## ariella42

You should post pictures of Galaxy, Dee! I half-clipped Nellie today :lol: It was going slowly and we were both kind of sick of it. Her LA is on Tuesday though, so I have to finish up tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Clip Obsidian!!! Do it!  I'd be clipping goats still, but I already clipped all mine :lol:

Coup is trying to die again..... it's very frustrating when you don't know _WHY_ she's back and forth all the time


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nehru is so easy to do anything with, a baby could handle him. I don't need to put him on a stand or anything when I clip him or trim his hooves, he'll just stand there while you do whatever


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need BF to help me take pix then I will post them and if I have the energy to clip the beast I will do that too... He's easy to handle... He's just so big... It's going to take forever! And I'm almost positive he won't fit on my milk stand so I'm just going to have to ask him to stand lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Just say pretty please and maybe he'll stand there ever so patiently :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, here she is!
I couldn't "pose" her bc if I didn't hold the raisins in front of her she would scrunch down and look like an ND... Lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Now she needs a bath lol!


----------



## ariella42

She's looking good  What size blades did you use? Nellie's black looks more grey now. I think I'm going too short, but it's the longest size on my 5-in-1 blades.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I used a size 5F blade


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thank you, I'm really impressed with her! Mostly because I really didn't think she was going to look very nice lol!!


----------



## ariella42

Ah, I think my longest is a 9. Why didn't you think she'd look good?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh she does look good!  Tail need clipped a little closer to the end and block the uneven ends :lol:

Ok so apparently whatever Coup has, Biagia caught it too. I just noticed her, because she isn't acting like she wants to lay down and die, she's actually up and moving. Biagia's temp was 107.2! Good lord, I've never seen them with a temp that freaking high! She has diarrhea too. I just checked everyone over, and those are the only two with the fever and diarrhea.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

BC she's not exactly from a show line like my other goats.... :/


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow Lacie just complimented MY NUBIAN! I feel honored! Lol!

OMG 107.2????? Good grief... What the heck could it be?? Do you have a quarantine stall by any chance?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, well you should, because I only see 3 things that need improved :lol: 

No I don't, not sure what it could be at the moment... I'm not sure if I noticing a pattern or not though. Last time I wormed Coup, she got sick the day after, and was running sub temp, then pneumonia started. This time, it's a day after with a different wormer, and she's running a colossal fever. It's down to 102.4 now though. 
I wormed Biagia yesterday too, but she's never gotten sick after being wormed.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Lol, well you should, because I only see 3 things that need improved :lol:
> 
> No I don't, not sure what it could be at the moment... I'm not sure if I noticing a pattern or not though. Last time I wormed Coup, she got sick the day after, and was running sub temp, then pneumonia started. This time, it's a day after with a different wormer, and she's running a colossal fever. It's down to 102.4 now though.
> I wormed Biagia yesterday too, but she's never gotten sick after being wormed.


Maybe she had high worm load and them dying made her sick? Careful getting the temp down too fast though, we don't want DIC..

what are the 3 things for Galaxy that need to be improved? I hope they are things that will improve with age lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Here is my opinion, she looks a little sway back in the pic but I think it's because she was trying to turn herself upside down the get the raisins. She also toes out in the rear and could use some depth


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well they were both wormed 10 days ago, this was a follow up wormer. 3 days of valbazen, yesterday with quest, so I don't think that was it. I usually do the follow up once a year about this time, because this is when they bloom. 
I only sprayed Coups legs and underbelly down, and she had banamine. Biagia got a banamine shot and a 10 second spray down because she was panting pretty bad.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Here is my opinion, she looks a little sway back in the pic but I think it's because she was trying to turn herself upside down the get the raisins. She also toes out in the rear and could use some depth


Close. My 3 comments were the toe out, hips are slightly high and she could use more brisket.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I was going to say brisket but I think her tiny one is cute lol!

Ugh.. My poor Biagia! Fix her... Bring her down here, it's not so hot lol!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm working on it! How hot is it there? It's 92 right now, 98 tomorrow


----------



## goathiker

Have you tried SMZ-TMZ? Sometimes they work when nothing else does.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No I haven't tried those. Don't have any right now either.


----------



## ariella42

Sorry about Coup and Biagia, Lacie. I hope they get better soon!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think it's 80 here or a little higher.. Def not 90 yet


----------



## goathiker

It's 90 here :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's up to 94 now  I'm not ready to lose half my hair, but it sure would be a heck of a lot cooler :lol: Maybe I'll frolic in the sprinklers or dive in the stock tank :ROFL:


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ok, here she is!
> I couldn't "pose" her bc if I didn't hold the raisins in front of her she would scrunch down and look like an ND... Lol


And you say that like looking like a ND is a bad thing. :ROFL:

Wow! You did a great job. How many beers would it take to get you to shave goats and draw blood? :cheers: Okay, maybe just show me how to draw blood. :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It was beautiful here today! Perfect show weather 

We did well at the show  Hallie too 2nd in the yearling milker class, Prom took 5th? In the 2yr old class with my sister showing her, so I don't feel she was shown to the best of her advantage... and my new goat Neveah, took 1st in the same class as Promise, and Promise's sister was second behind her. Mocha took 6th, and I don't remember the ND's placing... But they were about mid place in their HUGE classes


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> And you say that like looking like a ND is a bad thing. :ROFL:
> 
> Wow! You did a great job. How many beers would it take to get you to shave goats and draw blood? :cheers: Okay, maybe just show me how to draw blood. :thumb:


I could come show you how to draw blood sometime Vicki  I think you might be closer to me than this lady is, your just in the scary direction with more humans and cars.... Lol!

Oh and looking like a ND IS ONLY A BAD THING if your not a ND :ROFL:


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I could come show you how to draw blood sometime Vicki  I think you might be closer to me than this lady is, your just in the scary direction with more humans and cars.... Lol!
> 
> Oh and looking like a ND IS ONLY A BAD THING if your not a ND :ROFL:


Sounds good.:grin:
I'm on the edge of scary, Dee! :ROFL:


----------



## glndg

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> It was beautiful here today! Perfect show weather
> 
> We did well at the show  Hallie too 2nd in the yearling milker class, Prom took 5th? In the 2yr old class with my sister showing her, so I don't feel she was shown to the best of her advantage... and my new goat Neveah, took 1st in the same class as Promise, and Promise's sister was second behind her. Mocha took 6th, and I don't remember the ND's placing... But they were about mid place in their HUGE classes


Congratulations, Skyla! Sounds like you did great!:dancedgi:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:lol:

Obsidian is clipped! But we have to wait for BF to get home to take a pic. He was a piece of cake, didn't even have to tie him up


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That sounds awesome Skyla! Sounds like you had a lot of fun!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks!  
It was a good day  and I got to bring home a new goat so that's awesome too!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well its 98 degrees here now. Not helping Biagia at all, just hosed her down again. She was only down to 106.6


----------



## ThreeHavens

Oh no, poor Biagia! I did send a prayer up for you guys.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, I'm back for a second... How's Biagia!?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have to check her temp again, but Coups is at 102.6 instead of 107, so I think she's going to be ok now. She even drank a little water on her own. 
Biagia's still drinking though, so that's good. It's hot out there.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She needs ice cubes to chew on..


----------



## ariella42

I'm glad Coup's temp is down! Hopefully, Biagia will follow suit!


----------



## ariella42

I figured out why no one wants to eat the hay out of the hay crate anymore. Firefly has decided that's her bed. She just doesn't understand why everyone wants to eat it :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How about this brisket?


----------



## ariella42

It's pouring rain tonight, so Beth and Martha won't come out of their house, even though it's inside of the barn now. And yes, we did have to move that little house inside so that Beth would sleep in the barn.


----------



## ariella42

He looks great! And huge


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg, your goats are so cute when they are getting ready for bed!

And yes, he is huge! Last I weighed him he was 200# and he's only 14 months now


----------



## ariella42

I texted those photos to DH, who is out of town for the week. His response was to call me to make sure I wasn't planning on spending the night with the goats :lol: I probably would, but I'd likely get pooped on multiple times :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Compare how tall he is to Galaxy by looking at the handles on the barn...


----------



## ariella42

Wow, a 200 lb yearling is pretty impressive in my book. Lacie probably has bucks 300 lbs by then, though, so I shouldn't say anything


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Being pooped on by goats isn't that bad! Unless the have diarrhea.....


----------



## ariella42

Haha, yeah that's true! At least neither of the kids are still scouring.


----------



## goathiker

Those huge bucks are really hard on does, especially FF's...Too bad...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ha, he wants to squish Galaxy but she's not ready yet.. I almost considered breeding her to a ND for her first time... But I don't know any right now. Kats old owner just brought her 2yo over to breed to him.. He squished her. She was smaller than Galaxy is. I think she will do fine, as long as she has twins and not a big huge buck like Kat did..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've only ever had one buck that was close to 300lbs, and that was back in the early 90's, his name was Goliath :lol:
But they're way too hard on does, and yes, especially the FF's. I won't use a buck that's any more than 40lbs heavier than the FF's. They'd get squished flat by a 300lb buck when they're like 80lbs when you breed them.

Dale is about 300lbs, I'm 5'9" in boots and me and him see eye to eye. He's almost too big for the 200lb does.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Kinda the same case scenario as when I was at an auction, probably 10 or so years ago, and there was broke back cow after broke back cow coming through the ring, we were all wondering what the heck, then the biggest bull I had ever seen in my life came through. He took up the entire ring and weighed almost 4000lbs, just massive, I don't know how you even get one that big!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So does that rule apply if your doe is over 130#? You second that I should not breed him to Galaxy?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She's a yearling, I was mainly talking about when you breed them as 70-80lb doelings. A 70lb difference is pushing it, but should be fine.


----------



## goathiker

The main thing is that he's not going to stay where he is. Next year he will be too big for yearlings and the year after that he may be too big for any small does. If your herd expands you might consider a second buck from smaller bloodlines.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think I might be anti-spot :lol: Galaxy and Obsidian are very similar in build, but to me, she's an 8, maybe even a 9 and he's like a 4 :ROFL: I don't know.... I think I actually like her, way more than any of the other does you've been looking at :lol:

And goats are like horses, they grow until they're 4, so he's most likely going to hit 300lbs.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm kinda afraid Coup's buck will turn out to be on the large side. She was about 200lbs as a milking yearling. And Nehru's dam is probably about 240lbs as an aged doe.
I've never seen Coup's sire, I saw Nehru's briefly, should have paid more attention, but he looked about 200lbs


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> The main thing is that he's not going to stay where he is. Next year he will be too big for yearlings and the year after that he may be too big for any small does. If your herd expands you might consider a second buck from smaller bloodlines.


I have been thinking about a second buck.. Just don't have enough does to justify it yet.. Lol it's not like his kids are ginormous.. Except the single... But I don't know anyone with a smaller buck (of age) that I could breed her too... And she's NOT going another season dry...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The vet told me the doe decides the size of the kids at birth?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Now I'm curious, is this all in his genetics or is it how he was fed growing up? Because I fed him like a monster.. He was getting 32 oz of milk and free choice grain since he was about 5-6 weeks old.. Galaxy on the other hand refused a bottle when I got her at 8-9 weeks and just had grain and alfalfa..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He was 100# at 5 mo. And I don't have much to compare him to bc he's my first buck and the only other young bucks I have seen are at the starving farm...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think I'm obsessed with my goats....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The doe decides the size if they are fed right, but if you feed too much they end up being too big. 

They can only grow to their genetic potential, how he's been fed has only been feeding his genetics. The difference between him and Galaxy is not only the genetics and ones a buck the other's a doe, but the milk is crucial. Milk is calcium, bones are calcium, milk grows healthy strong bones. Since she didn't stay on milk as long as she should have, her frame is going to take longer to get where it's going, but she'll still get there.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's a relief... I'm glad she will still grow to her potential... When I told the breeder she wouldn't take the bottle she said it's fine, she's old enough, not ideal but fine. I'm almost positive she's bigger than her dam now.. If not at least the same size


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So Biagia's temp might as well have not gone anywhere, in 4 hours it's only gone from 106.6 to 106.5, though it has still been only getting hotter and hotter out. It hit 100 now. I sprayed her legs and belly down for longer this time, hope it helps. Now the sun has moved, their pen is shaded, so that should help a lot too. 

Coup's temp is holding at 102.6  She's feeling better too, up and walking and drinking. Still no eating though.


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ha, he wants to squish Galaxy but she's not ready yet.. I almost considered breeding her to a ND for her first time... But I don't know any right now. Kats old owner just brought her 2yo over to breed to him.. He squished her. She was smaller than Galaxy is. I think she will do fine, as long as she has twins and not a big huge buck like Kat did..


Text me if you ever need any ND buck recommendations..I know of some good ones


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Are they close to me? I don't really want to travel far for kids that will basically be throw aways for me... But I also want the potential to sell as F1 mini Nubians if I do decide to go that route for her...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> That's a relief... I'm glad she will still grow to her potential... When I told the breeder she wouldn't take the bottle she said it's fine, she's old enough, not ideal but fine. I'm almost positive she's bigger than her dam now.. If not at least the same size


Yep, that's what me and Kristi tell people, not ideal, but they'll live.

When Gracie came back to me as a 30lb YEARLING, she still ended up at 110lbs by 5yrs old, which is about how big those genetics are. 110-130lbs is where those does top at.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, I think you need to take her to a cold lake... Or make her a cold lake.. Lol. Just to stand in and maybe get her legs wet if she wants... I don't like her temp that high


----------



## nigies4ever

I'm good friends with a gal in Oakdale who has three beautiful ND bucks. That's who I was gonna suggest...but NDs are pretty popular in this area, so you could probably find some more mediocre ones that're closer. I actually do know of someone in Bonny Doon, too.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lacie, I think you need to take her to a cold lake... Or make her a cold lake.. Lol. Just to stand in and maybe get her legs wet if she wants... I don't like her temp that high


I know, but I don't want to keep hosing her down now that it's almost 8pm. She's still up and eating and drinking, acting fine, just got the runs and that bad fever


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol idk where any of those places are... Maybe I can meet someone at the alameda fair! That is if she isn't already bred... She's been living with obsidian for 2-3 weeks and they shared a fence line before that since Eddie broke the fence... :eyeroll:


----------



## nigies4ever

And there's a dairy in hollister who will let you bring the buck there, but I'd leave that as a last resort because they primarily have the ND to keep the other bucks in rut longer.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh crap.. It's almost 8?! I gotta go milk... Do you have a puppy pool? She can just get her feet/legs wet? Instead of hosing the whole body?


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lol idk where any of those places are... Maybe I can meet someone at the alameda fair! That is if she isn't already bred... She's been living with obsidian for 2-3 weeks and they shared a fence line before that since Eddie broke the fence... :eyeroll:


Oakdale is 1 hr away from Pleasanton. The gal I mentioned is showing at Alameda and I can introduce you if you want. She'll have does out of her bucks there I'm sure. Bonny Doon is in the Santa Cruz mountains.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The only pool I have is a 16,000 gallon doughboy :lol: And the only pool my sister has is an inground with a waterfall, I don't think I can put a goat in either :lol: 
I did just hose her legs and underbelly for about 5 minutes though, so that is hopefully going to do it, I was only hosing her for maybe a minute before.


----------



## nigies4ever

A big Rubbermaid tub would probably work just as well


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, that's not to far. I'll be back in a bit. I'm going to tape temper tonight and see if I can get a good udder shot in the morning


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And I just realized that my milk stand is still outside the barn and BF is still gone...... What to do...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I think I might be anti-spot :lol: Galaxy and Obsidian are very similar in build, but to me, she's an 8, maybe even a 9 and he's like a 4 :ROFL: I don't know.... I think I actually like her, way more than any of the other does you've been looking at :lol:
> 
> And goats are like horses, they grow until they're 4, so he's most likely going to hit 300lbs.


Really Lacie... A 4... My buck gets a 4???? Your fired!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What about his beautiful chest floor?








Or his other spots??








Or these thingies?!?!?!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He looks pregnant.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Really Lacie... A 4... My buck gets a 4???? Your fired!


:slapfloor: :ROFL: It's the spots, I swear! Structurally, he's about a 7. I just like Galaxy better :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> He looks pregnant.....


So does Nehru, it's fine :lol: And his left side is way better, he's like an 8 on that side :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You like the side where his back feet are set too far back and he's lifting his left front leg? I thought that made his legs look weird, that's why I didn't post it first..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well fine then... I'll take an 8 with wonky legs :ROFL: ok I'm seriously going to milk now.. I'll be back soon though, I do t feel like playing with the kids tonight..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's kinda close to the stand they do when they pee, so it doesn't look that odd. He just looks better in that left side pic :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Well fine then... I'll take an 8 with wonky legs :ROFL: ok I'm seriously going to milk now.. I'll be back soon though, I do t feel like playing with the kids tonight..


:lol: Fine, leave me! I gotta go put Coup back anyhow, and check Biagia's temp again.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. I feel like an ***...

When I was at that lady's house yesterday I noticed her vit b inj. Was split at the top (the rubber stopper) I didn't say anything... Then when the doe was having trouble kidding she told me she was giving B inj.... I didn't say anything still.... I think she really must be blind  now the doe has a fever... I do feel slightly responsible....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Could have just been kidding related. 
In emergency situations where I have only had one needle and no time to boil it, I've rinsed it with plain water before sticking it in another bottle.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But this seal was cracked... And only God knows for how long or how much dirt and cat pee got in there....


----------



## goathiker

Germs aren't that fast...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So something g is definitely going wrong from kidding? She said she's a little unsteady and not eating much..


----------



## goathiker

Needs Calcium and vit B/Thiamine


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'll let her know. I doubt she has any... They put the gimpy buck down this morning. I'm sure it was for the best


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Needs Calcium and vit B/Thiamine


She said she's gonna get thiamine and calcium tomorrow.. Wants to know how much she should give?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If she's getting the cmpk gel, I'd give about 10 grams. Thiamine depends on the strength she gets.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She can give 8 tums tonight if she has any


----------



## nigies4ever

Babies are a week and a half old...obviously time for disbudding (yikes), but time for CDT too?


----------



## goathiker

Is mom vaccinated?


----------



## goathiker

And bucky wasn't disbudded last week?


----------



## nigies4ever

Yes, mom is vaccinated. No..he wasn't. I know scurs are probably going to be an issue now. :/ The lady that does them for me is an hour away and my mom works all week, so I couldn't get a ride over. Trying to schedule for tomorrow or the day after and get a ride from someone else.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> If she's getting the cmpk gel, I'd give about 10 grams. Thiamine depends on the strength she gets.


Thanx, I will let her know


----------



## goathiker

He still has antibodies from mom. As long as she burns well there shouldn't be an issue. The shot won't even work until his maternal antibodies leave at about 12 weeks old.


----------



## nigies4ever

goathiker said:


> He still has antibodies from mom. As long as she burns well there shouldn't be an issue. The shot won't even work until his maternal antibodies leave at about 12 weeks old.


Ok...if you don't want me to vaccinate him, that's fine. Tetanus antitoxin ok though?

What if I want to vaccinate the girl? More so for peace of mind...what vaccination schedule do most people follow with kids?


----------



## nigies4ever

And yeah, this gal definitely burns well. I know about 6 different goats who've been burned by her (Athena included) and only one has scurred slightly.


----------



## goathiker

Tetanus antitoxin, yeah, if you need it, I guess. You pretty much get one chance with that one before they are allergic to it. Being a breeding buck, he shouldn't need it again. Normal CDT routine is 6, 9, and 12 weeks or 9 and 12 weeks, or 6 and 9 weeks, or every 2 weeks from birth until 8 weeks, or or um or...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol there is no usual anything... Everyone does things differently..


----------



## goathiker

Which is why FDA is pulling things off the market :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Jill, Biagia is back up to 106.8, is it safe to give another shot of banamine? She had 1.5cc at about 1pm today...She's standing super hunched up and fuzzy.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah go ahead, crap, Does anyone in your weird family take Meloxicam for pain?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Coups temp is still stable though, wish Biagia's would go back down! I can't hose her down in the middle of the night, and it's still like 90 degrees out there.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Yeah go ahead, crap, Does anyone in your weird family take Meloxicam for pain?


Ok, I'll give her another dose. 
No, there's still a few left over from Rouge, but they're still at my daughters house. I'll see if she can bring them if she comes down tomorrow.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It can go IM right, can't remember if that's one of the weird ones.... just trying to get the fever down faster....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Banamine can go IV. just slow iv


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I gave it to a horse too fast once... He almost passed out... Having an animal that large almost pass out on you is very scary....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, I don't want to risk that, it's dark and I'm the only one still up. I'll give it IM, be back in minute.


----------



## goathiker

Goats go down FAST from IV Banamine...They hit the milk stand quick...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Banamine is the one that can eat the flesh if given IM... But not always and I have never seen it...


----------



## goathiker

Huh, it's supposed to be given IM for quick reaction. SQ causes worse reations than IM with this drug. 
The conflicting info comes from horse sources and cattle sources and sheep sources.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So it is used IM in goats then? Because my source is for horses and it's supposed to be slow IV only


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, whatever happens happens then.... conflicting information, I just gave it IM, and from the time I said her temp was 106.8, to a few moments ago, it was up to 107 again :hair: What the heck is wrong?!?! Waaa, my poor Biagia


----------



## goathiker

It's supposed to be given IM except in meat goats.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Poor Biagia... I wish I could help.....

Thanx for clearing that up Jill


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thank you Jill! Now we play the waiting game.... I hope it goes down quickly! Can't be good to maintain a 107 degree fever....


----------



## goathiker

She can have 4 doses of Banamine and then you're going to need that Meloxicam...
This forum sometimes, SMZ is your best bet against silent pneumonia.


----------



## goathiker

Would you like a cute stuffed animal in the mail to cheer you up?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'll try and get my daughter to bring the meloxicam down tomorrow. 

Sure I guess, I hope it's not a stuffed animal cat :lol: do you still want some soap? I don't have any of the blue soap left, but I'll make the melon one tomorrow, and I still have the black raspberry vanilla, colostrum one, and the castile.


----------



## goathiker

Eww cats...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yay, it's not a cat then!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And when the heck did SMZ's become Rx? They never used to be, were they?


----------



## glndg

How is Biagia doing, Lacie?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I haven't checked on her since I gave her the 2nd shot a little bit ago. Nothing else I can really do right now but wait it out.


----------



## glndg

What about icing her armpits?

Or....cooling the udder with water is supposed to be as effective as wetting the whole body to get the internal temperature down. Maybe cold compresses on her udder would help.


----------



## goathiker

Brisket is safer. Armpits delay lymph nodes.


----------



## nigies4ever

I hope Biagia's temp drops soon :/ 

Lacey, would you by any chance be up for sending some soap my way? I'm teen leader for my 4h group and am looking at doing a soap making meeting..would be cool to have some samples.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She's down to 104.5 now, Coup's is up a little, to 103.1. Biagia has pellets again, Coup still has diarrhea.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

104.5 is a heck of a lot better than 107!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Obsidians dam was best doe in show at a show in humbolt over the weekend!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Just gave her some more antibiotics and b-complex, her temp was at 104.2. Coup's as at 102.2 I think it was.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How frustrating... I can't believe she won't tell you what's wrong...


----------



## ariella42

Sorry Biagia's fever still isn't down, but it sounds like it's definitely improving. 

The vet gave me Draxxin for the kids. I'm hoping it will clear this up for them. They sound awful


----------



## ariella42

So does anyone want to share the secret of clipping black parts of a goat. Nellie looks okay until you get to her back. I keep ending up with patchwork goat though! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Are you using a 10 blade? The key is just long strokes , and go back over it in several different directions.


----------



## ariella42

I'm using the longest setting on the Arco SE, which I guess is a 9? I haven't been going back over it in different directions though - just in the same one. I'll try that when I go out to milk and see if it evens up a bit. Thanks!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, try a couple different directions and it'll even it up a little bit. Spots like the hip bones are the hardest part to get even though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just used long strokes all going against the grain of the hair. Which changes all over the body so yes ended up in different directions but always the same direction in one spot


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What about this one Lacie, is he still a 4? Don't mind my legs... I didn't really think about me being in the pic.... It was freakin hot ok...


----------



## sassykat6181

Try clipping waddles!!! Lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I guess I'm just blinded by love.... I think he's gorgeous no matter which way I look at him..  hlala:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

PRAYERS NEEDED ASAP!!!!
My father is in the hospital!!!! 
Please help me out and say a quick prayer!!! 


Kayla Renee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Now I'm curious, is this all in his genetics or is it how he was fed growing up? Because I fed him like a monster.. He was getting 32 oz of milk and free choice grain since he was about 5-6 weeks old.. Galaxy on the other hand refused a bottle when I got her at 8-9 weeks and just had grain and alfalfa..


I just realized this typo, he was getting 32 oz of milk twice a day and I kept him on the bottle maybe a little too long.. But he liked it..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> PRAYERS NEEDED ASAP!!!!
> My father is in the hospital!!!!
> Please help me out and say a quick prayer!!!
> 
> Kayla Renee


Sending Prayers your way!


----------



## ariella42

Kayla, what happened? I hope he's okay!


----------



## ariella42

Dee, I figured that must have been a typo. Even my minis got more than that :lol: Serenity (when she's not sick) is eating close to 80 a day (20 oz 4x). Firefly is closer to 60 oz.


----------



## ariella42

It's absolutely pouring rain. I have to milk soon, but the stand is outside and uncovered. I doubt all the grain in the world could convince them to get on it in this. Maybe I'll just tie them up in the barn and have the kids "help" :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I wish there was a happy medium! It's like a freaking desert here! Soooooooo hot and dry


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I attempted to tape the girls last night so I could get udder pix.... Temper got both tapes off and Kat Got one off so she was super lopsided and I got no pix! Ugh...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ariella42 said:


> Dee, I figured that must have been a typo. Even my minis got more than that :lol: Serenity (when she's not sick) is eating close to 80 a day (20 oz 4x). Firefly is closer to 60 oz.


I wish I could have fed him 4x a day.. With my work schedule twice is all he got. But that's what the breeder told me to do anyway.. I think I asked you this already, but how old are your girls?


----------



## ariella42

They're 5 and 8 weeks. I wouldn't typically be able to feed that often, but DH only has one class this summer, so he's home after 12 every day and he takes care of two feedings while I'm at work.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow! They are little piggies! That's great! I can't wait to see how they turn out! I hope they feel better soon..


----------



## ariella42

Serenity is almost as tall as Martha (though she still needs to gain about 50 lbs to weigh as much).


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't know, there's just something about that left side :ROFL: 
That's all my kids are getting right now, they split 2 gallons a day between the 3 of them, Babette is the only one I'm milking, so they take what they can get :lol:

Prayers for your father Kayla!


----------



## ariella42

Dee, I'd love to send some of this rain your way, but I don't think UPS will ship it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They are so cute! You should send me one of them!  looks like they are really coming around!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ariella, just send her a ziplock of water, they'll ship it :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ariella42 said:


> Dee, I'd love to send some of this rain your way, but I don't think UPS will ship it.


Hahaha! Darn! There has to be a way!

Lacie, I had the same problem with him last year... I only liked the pix of his left side.. I wanted pix of his less spotty side but they never came out right..,


----------



## ariella42

Dee, I'll send you Serenity if she doesn't learn to stop jumping on people. She's just a bit too high-strung for her name :lol:

Lacie, I guess I could do that. She could water a whole 6 inches of pasture with it :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Nellie's LA is tomorrow. I'm going to milk her out again around 10pm (appraisal is at 1pm). Wish us luck!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! Good luck! I'll be waiting for my serenity and bag of water!


----------



## ariella42

Lightening just struck nearby and every window in my house shook :shocked: I'll be milking in the barn tonight.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Eek.... You can keep that stuff... I just want the water...

Somehow I posted something and it disappeared... And I don't even remember what I said...


----------



## ariella42

I thought I posted about the lightening, but it wasn't there, so I reposted.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

ariella42 said:


> Kayla, what happened? I hope he's okay!


We thought a heart attack but it is
His arm and hi chest is hurting bad

Kayla Renee


----------



## ariella42

Oh no! I'll keep him in my prayers!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's no good Kayla. 

It's 100 degree's here again. I just went out to drench Coup (she's still not drinking) While I was force feeding her some electrolytes, Fenris decided the bucket of them I had out was fabulous :lol: He was so parched, drank about half gallon :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Dee, I changed my mind. I'm sending you Beth instead :lol: I tried milking in the barn, but Beth damn near dislocated my shoulder. I put her on the stand in the storm and pouring rain and she was fine :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Great then I can really start up with minis! :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Haha, yeah, you can start with an unregistered 140 lb mini :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Well that won't work! I'll stick with serenity :lol:

I wish it wasn't so hot out there... I really need to get stuff done... Like get my milk stand back in the barn..


----------



## goathiker

It's 104 degrees here :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ew.. I would die.....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want to shave Eddie so bad! And just leave the Mohawk!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

101 here. 

You should probably shave him for his sake :lol: Goat's don't sweat


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Look at Fenris's baby beard, ain't it cute? :lol: The only time I can get a face pic of him is when he lays down ON, not at, my feet/foot :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

84 here...perks of living on the coast


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol he's so cute!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think his beard is almost the same size as Obsidian's :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahahahaha! Pretty close! Obsidian has about 2 inches now. I should shave his jaw to make it more prominent :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee! I found more Kat's! This was a "wtf happened" moment for sure, I was totally all about it in the first picture, and then it turned.....
http://chico.craigslist.org/grd/5037953570.html


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol ha I have come across that ad before.. I try to steer clear of breeders that breed for spots... Looks like they just keep the ones with pretty color, who knows what kind of udders might be in there...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm surprised nobody knows what's going on with my baby chick.. Seems like this can't be the first time this has ever happened.. Only one reply on my thread lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Actually, they seem to have really nice straight backs and long rumps.. Maybe I should email her and ask for pedigree and udder pix lol! It only took a few months to get Kat back into shape


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh I didn't realize only the two were for sale... The ones in the background have nice long rumps lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I saw some Six M kids, a RWH-Kats buck that's going to auction tomorrow, some more crappy ones, couple other bucks, a doe kid in napa, and that's about it :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Actually, they seem to have really nice straight backs and long rumps.. Maybe I should email her and ask for pedigree and udder pix lol! It only took a few months to get Kat back into shape


:lol: And find out who their sires are. I see two bucks at least in the first pic :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I saw some Six M kids, a RWH-Kats buck that's going to auction tomorrow, some more crappy ones, couple other bucks, a doe kid in napa, and that's about it :lol:


RWH buck going to auction?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: And find out who their sires are. I see two bucks at least in the first pic :lol:


The first pic looks old... They all look to be in really good condition in that pic... Probably taken before the hay prices went up... Now they don't have that huge pile of alfalfa anymore


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Katsdemur dam, RWH sire - http://sfbay.craigslist.org/scz/grd/5065188000.html


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did you see this one? Doesn't really look alpine to me..
http://stockton.craigslist.org/grd/5013213271.html


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How do I find out what time the auction is? Why would someone take him to an auction??


----------



## sassykat6181

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Dee! I found more Kat's! This was a "wtf happened" moment for sure, I was totally all about it in the first picture, and then it turned.....
> http://chico.craigslist.org/grd/5037953570.html


There are some pretty nasty teats in the background!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Omg I, freaking out about this buck! Who can go save him from auction?? Do goats at auction get sold with papers?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She might be alpine, looks like Gracie did, and it only took a million years to find these :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lol! Omg I, freaking out about this buck! Who can go save him from auction?? Do goats at auction get sold with papers?


If they have papers, most people will give them to the guys there so they can be sold with them


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I thought you left me! I didn't know Alpines came so oberlike


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But I think even without having papers adga will issue new ones of you get a goat from auction?
Ooooh one of the farms I inquired about does just messaged me back! Let's see what she said!


----------



## sassykat6181

Where's your chick thread Dee?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> But I think even without having papers adga will issue new ones of you get a goat from auction?
> Ooooh one of the farms I inquired about does just messaged me back! Let's see what she said!


Usually.

Lady also has a bunch of his kids...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie will you look at this one for me?? I think she's awesome! But I need an expert..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Just tell me where to look  :shades: :slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

http://www.branicurfarms.com/senior.html

It's fire N' ice her dam is black ice a little above her on the page. I told her if she ever has a doe out of black ice become available to let me know!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:chin: Not bad.... looks a little weak, but maybe she's just not fat enough.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Do u think she is better or worse than the yearling I want so bad? And if it's a tie I'm getting the yearling bc this one costs twice as much lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Can you post that yearling again real quick?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And were there dam pics of the yearling, or no? Can't remember


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I emailed the owner of the buck... She replied lol! Wonder where this will go onder:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

This could go to great places! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't think I ever got her dams pick... Her reg name is Brighthaven Chardonnay.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They shipped my hair dye! Well, henna, because I was feeling risky and felt like trying something that has no certain outcome and you cannot remove from your hair :lol: Gonna try a dark brown red, and a burgundy underside. But knowing how light my ends are, they might be fire engine red :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

sassykat6181 said:


> Where's your chick thread Dee?


It's titled chick with wobbly legs


----------



## NewGoatMommy

I spent the past hour reading people's comments on this thread and I enjoyed seeing the pics everyone posted. And I love reading about shows and your goats placing. That's so exciting


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The black doe is the more mature yearling, her depth is just going to get better and better. And honestly, I think they're going to have similar udders in the long run, shape and production wise, the black does udder is set lower, but it's not bad. The brown does top might be a bit better, but a topline is an easy fix. Brown doe has slightly better feet and legs.

Overall though, I think I would choose the black doe on this one. Depth is one of those things that is hard to come by, and she has a very balanced udder, and great teat placement. Breed her to the blind lady's buck.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahahahaha! I'll think about it but I'm only making that trip once and it will likely be with temper... The brown doe looks nice on paper with obsidian!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NewGoatMommy said:


> I spent the past hour reading people's comments on this thread and I enjoyed seeing the pics everyone posted. And I love reading about shows and your goats placing. That's so exciting


Hello and welcome! We talk about just about everything here 



HappyCaliGoats said:


> Hahahahaha! I'll think about it but I'm only making that trip once and it will likely be with temper... The brown doe looks nice on paper with obsidian!
> View attachment 96262


You could always buy them both :lol: And the lady might take payments too, never know.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So what'd the lady with the buck say?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's going to call the auction in the morning. She gave me her house #


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Does she have any recent pics of him? Because if he's all jacked up, it's sooo not gonna be worth the trip.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hm I should ask... I'm picturing him to be very beautiful


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's going to call me in 40 min


----------



## NewGoatMommy

Thank u for the welcome little bit


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What kinda goats do you have new goat mommy?


----------



## NewGoatMommy

A Pygmy buck and a Nigerian dwarf doe


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw! I love the little goats! They are so cute! Got pix?


----------



## NewGoatMommy

my sweet little PrimRose. A total momas girl


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh my! She's just a baby!! Too cute!


----------



## NewGoatMommy

narnia when we first got him


----------



## NewGoatMommy

and narnia now at 3 1/2 months waiting for momma to slice some apples lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aww! Little Pygmy face! I want to squish him! 

How did it get to be 9:30???? I better feed my dogs..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do they live in your house??


----------



## NewGoatMommy

It's 12:30 here. All my kids two legged and four legged are all asleep and so is my husband but I'm wide awake lol isn't that the way it usually is


----------



## NewGoatMommy

No the first few weeks we had them they cried for attention a lot so we would bring the, in to feed them and love on them. But now it's better it's at the point if u open the door they come in to see what your doing then leave lol


----------



## nigies4ever

Aww, they're so cute


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol silly goats!

I just got off the phone with the buck lady, Lacie, are you still here?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg Haley! What r u doing tomorrow? Wanna go to the aromas auction and bid on a buck for me??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Don't ignore me! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

My goats are all in the yard screaming like their throats have been cut :lol: Dealing with Sunny, I haven't gotten out there yet.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ugh... I hate the cut throat scream...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So Jill, do you have an opinion on the 2 does I chose?


----------



## goathiker

The black one is going to be the sturdiest doe. She will produce more over her lifetime than the brown one.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You can tell that from a pic??


----------



## goathiker

Pretty much, ask Lacie, she'll agree...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! The perks of the brown doe are that she's G6S normal, on milk test and LA, and her farm is far more well known


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She is currently milking 12.2# but it looks like she doesn't hold up with that amount


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I already told you the black doe! Are you questioning me?! :lol: She's going to be a more productive doe any day of the week. 
The larger (using Emma's word here) "depthy" does, are the most productive does. She's a more mature doe, yet younger, deeper bodied, and has a nice udder. She'll also be more productive most likely in the kidding department. She'll likely have trips and quads. 

Throw away the herd name. Look at the goat itself. We do not like to see tubular does, we want a big, deep, milky doe. 
They even did a study on cows. Deeper bodied cows with bigger rumens produce the most milk, compared to a cow of the same size, that is more shallow bodied and has less capacity.


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Omg Haley! What r u doing tomorrow? Wanna go to the aromas auction and bid on a buck for me??


Can't, don't have a ride :/ Plus I have a 4h thing. Sorry!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nigies4ever said:


> Can't, don't have a ride :/ Plus I have a 4h thing. Sorry!


You need to get your own truck! And a license! Lol

:shock: sorry lacie, I didn't know I wasn't allowed to have Jill's opinion too.... I still love my black raspberry soap if that makes you feel better!? :lol: well I like the look of the black doe better too, and her udder for sure. Just nice to have things on paper! Lol! Who knows, we might hate her if we saw her dams milk record or LA scores


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: No, you're fine, it's good to get 2nd opinions, it just make's me more right :ROFL: I have an ego problem :lol:

Just saying, you find nice bucks, her granddaughters could be the next Gypsy Vegas


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That lady is gonna call me back in the morning about the buck and let me know if she can get him out of the auction


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cool! Was there a reason she didn't, I don't know, try and sell him first before dropping him off at an auction?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sounded like she was keeping him at a friends place and the friend didn't want him there and she doesn't have any room for him at her place plus she has a lot of his progeny..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I see... so if she gets him out are you buying him?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She said she doesn't have a current pic but he's in good condition and he's super sweet. He was a babysitter for a buckling at her friends house.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well if he's only 100 bucks I'll buy him, but if she's going to withhold papers for that price then no... I can make that money back off one breeding even if I get a single, so it's not really a gamble


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So apparently the blind lady has a trend of buying high end goats, ruining them then selling them.. Lol she's selling her mastitis doe now.. (The one with the split udder)


----------



## goathiker

Gee, go figure


----------



## goathiker

Sunny's surgery cut pics are up on her thread. She's taking this harder than any other dog I remember, she don't feel good at all...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She already had surgery? I never even saw her thread!....

And she bought that doe with mastitis so idk what she was thinking..


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, her thread is here http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f207/sunnys-ordeal-179004/

When can I take the tape off her leg?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry she's not feeling good, Jill. I've only ever had one spayed dog, and that was about 10 years ago, so I don't really remember how it effected her. Not bad I don't think, because I don't remember her being in the house ever...


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, the last thing I ever wanted to do was spay her but, sometimes life doesn't go the way you want. Between the tumor and the Epilepsy, it was just time...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is it just tape from an IV catheter? That can come off 20 min after the cath is pulled. It's like when we get our blood drawn.. I'm going to the thread now.. Poor girl! I hope they gave her good drugs!


----------



## goathiker

She has 7 days worth of Meloxicam. It seems to be working for her, she ate half of what she normally would for dinner, so far, and has gone through a lot of water. Doesn't help it was sooo friggin hot today.


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> You need to get your own truck! And a license! Lol


I second that! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm really surprised I woke up today after being up so late..


----------



## ariella42

I had to wake up to take Nellie to Ziggy's before LA today. I just popped in the office to take care of a few things. Nellie decided she didn't want to ride in the very back though. I think the car needs to be detailed now :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! What a sweetie!


----------



## NewGoatMommy

Just curious, what attracts goats to chew on your hair? Mine love to jump on my back to get to my hair


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol must just be a goat thing, mine love it too!


----------



## ariella42

Martha is particularly good at giving layered hair cuts...whether you want it or not :lol: No idea why it's so attractive to them though.


----------



## ariella42

Nellie scored 85 VV+V at the appraisal. I'm pretty happy about that


----------



## glndg

Way to go, Nellie!


----------



## ariella42

Nellie's getting an extra helping of treats tonight  She was the demo goat that the appraiser explained the process with, which was helpful. I was really glad Nellie stayed totally cool throughout the demonstration and appraisal


----------



## nigies4ever

Wow! That's awesome. Has she ever been appraised before?


----------



## ariella42

No, it was her first time. She's a yearling FF.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Not bad, congrats!

Dee, what happened with that buck?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well... Hey guys!! 

Just popping in to say I'm alive... Sorta.. 

Lots and lots of stuff has been going on, lots of changes, good/bad. I have lots to tell! However I can't yet. Sunday though, I'll be on.  School ends on Friday, I have a 4-H show on Saturday, so on Sunday I will tell you guys everything. And be on here more  Between school and doctors appointments and life and stuff I haven't felt like I have had the time to be on here and keep up. 

Hope you all are well and I will be back soon. 



 Miss you all lots and think about you guys all the time!! I can't wait to tell you everything that has happened and spam you guys with goat pictures!! 

(Dee don't give anything away lol)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sydney!!! You're alive! I keep wondering what happened to you, glad you're ok 
Can't believe school is still in for you!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Not bad, congrats!
> 
> Dee, what happened with that buck?


Well... I told her the only reason I replied to her ad was because it was such a great deal for his genetics and she connected me with the auctioneer who basically got upset with me because I wasn't willing to bid more than $100... Lol! He said he can sell him for $250+ I said ok then..


----------



## goatygirl

My school gets out the 19th and we get back in the 19th of August.


----------



## ariella42

Lacie, I have bucks for you to look at. Because I know you never get tired of looking at breeding options for other people 









http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001707757









I should have taken a picture of him unclipped today while I was there, but oh well.
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001612823


----------



## ariella42

Everyone else's opinions on them are welcome too


----------



## goathiker

The second one doesn't have a very typey head/face.


----------



## ariella42

Hmm, I think his nose looked far more Roman in person than in that pic now that you mention it. I really should get a better pic of him now that he's clipped.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Both Dams did very well for LA. The first one has way more milk tests, is he a young buck? He looks small?


----------



## ariella42

The first is a yearling.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't like the way the pic is angled for the black buck. Makes me like the yearling better


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I do like how thick and monstrous e black buck is though... Lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think I'd rather see both of them in a natural stance bc the way they have them posed makes their back legs look wonky..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I like the 2nd buck better. 

Made another melon soap tonight! Hope it's not hideous :lol: I was too lazy to swirl it and had too much green :lol: Smells good


----------



## ariella42

Care to elaborate Lacie? I'm thinking of using both of them, and breeding the black buck to the older doe since he's so big. However, Firefly (the smaller doe) would be 4.something% inbred with the brown buck.

Of course, I could breed one or both of them to one of the bucks at Foxwood. Choices, choices :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

4. Something is nothing for Nubians...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

..... fine.... I will "elaborate"...... :ROFL:


----------



## ariella42

Haha! Well, if you really don't want to... :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Dee, 4 something makes me nervous when I'm not sure about some of the lines. Of course, Crown Ambassador is one of the top contributors.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Buck #1, my thoughts: Bleh.... don't even feel like saying anything, just no wow factor, not feeling it....

Buck #2: Pros; Long bodied, deep bodied, nice and uphill, great withers - they're nice and sharp, clean blending, good bone while still staying dairy, masculine, long rump, good angle in the rear legs, strong topline...


----------



## ariella42

Thanks, Lacie  Maybe I'll see what Paul has in the fall for Firefly.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

4% is nothing, and crown ambassador has nice kids. I like his son crown diplomat.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Crown Ambassador is gorgeous.. Though I have only seen one pic of him..


----------



## ariella42

Crown Ambassador is Firefly's SS


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Why is it that Hoanbu has the best nubian bucks I've ever seen? :lol:


----------



## ariella42

If I were rich, I'd just import a few :lol: They do have some amazing bucks.


----------



## ariella42

Of course, I did just find out that my salary is effectively doubled as long as we keep the contract we just got. It's still nothing compared to my student loans, but I just might be able to talk DH into another doe soon


----------



## ariella42

Well, it's 10:38, DH isn't home, and I'm tired. I'm heading to bed. Good night! :wave:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The first buck has a hoanbu sire... I think he's just slow to mature.... Lol

G'Night Ariella! :wave:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok so either temper is trying to dry up or Franklin is drinking way too much of MY milk! I just got like half a pint from her.... :veryangry: I waaas planning to have cereal for breakfast...


----------



## nigies4ever

I looovee the taste of goat milk, but Athena's is really goaty


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Athena hasn't passed all her colostrum yet?? I tasted Kats and Tempers before the colostrum passed... So gross.... Then I waited till Temper was 3 weeks fresh to try hers again, delicious! I still haven't tried Kats again since.. I think I'll wait another week lol


----------



## nigies4ever

Well she freshened May 28...is it possible that there's still colostrum in there? I'm really hoping to help cut milk costs for our family, but it's just undrinkable


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've tried sooooooooo many times to like it. Even goat products like yogurt, and I was was fine until I remembered it's from a goat, then it all taste like a wet rutty buck. All my problems about it is almost 100% psychological :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

Wait Lacey, you don't drink the milk? 

I've had her dam's milk a million times and loved it...even when I've milked it out of her myself, so it's definitely not psychological for me. But I'm just surprised, I really wanted to like Athena's.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I forgot who said the colostrum stays in the 2-3 weeks... But yes, my girls was sooooo gross before 2 weeks..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope, and I've only said I don't drink goat milk, like 8 thousand times :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My BF and dad have the same problem as you Lacie... They said it tastes just like milk but thinking about it coming from a goat is just too gross..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Coup is the only one I've managed to drink a full glass from :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol Tempers milk is so delicious! I can't believe Frankilin is drinking it all!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well he is kinda supposed to :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No! She needs to make more! I want some too! What if she still had trips on her?? She's not producing enough! 

On the plus side, she has gained a little weight back


----------



## nigies4ever

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Nope, and I've only said I don't drink goat milk, like 8 thousand times :lol:


Well sorrryyy...apparently it takes 8,001 times for me to listen :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Babette's feeding 3 kids.... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, Dee, you know how my sister keeps bringing me cases of yogurt? Well she brought me more yogurt today..... 2 gallons worth of _bagged_ yogurt, not in the cups! What?! Where do you even find bagged yogurt?!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahahahaha! Never seen that before! It's like giant go-gurt! Would be great for smoothies! For a family of ten..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm hungry... And I have no milk! Ugh!


----------



## sassykat6181

A lady I know at a dairy feeds her kids yogurt


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Galaxy just woke me up yelling for no apparent reason.... I threw a cat food bowl at her then laid back down... I hope she wasn't trying to tell me something..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My sister came by an hour ago to tell me that the thrift store is hiring..... why the heck do I even care, it doesn't concern me! And why was it so important you had to tell me at 7am?!?! I feel like a zombie, so tired!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! I'm gonna go see if my tapes stayed on this time.. I got today off


----------



## NewGoatMommy

You guys r so funny omg


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Galaxy just woke me up yelling for no apparent reason.... I threw a cat food bowl at her then laid back down... I hope she wasn't trying to tell me something..


She was telling you to go milk Temper before she burst, and you threw a cat food bowl at her.... now you're going to have to live with that for the rest of your life :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well it shut her up... I didn't even hit her.... And actually I threw two bowls at her... Missed both times :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Franklin needs to be separated somehow.... He's taking too much of my milk! I think I will lock him up and only let him feast twice a day... Is that mean? He's eating plenty of hay and grain... He doesn't need all my milk!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I would just milk in the am and tape at night


----------



## sassykat6181

Can you separate him overnight?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I can, but I'd rather get the milk at night... It took me too long to milk her this morning, I wouldn't be able to do that on days I work... She has small teats and orfaces (sp?), unlike Kat.. And the tape was a big pain in the butt...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why does Tempers udder look so small for giving 6#?? Although she did keep letting down which was annoying.... I want it all at once! Don't make me work for it! I think her udder needs some time to stretch.. She can't do that with Franklin on her 24/7..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She's just not a shower. Some does are like that.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I usually only have to massage her twice to get the excess out.. Today it was like 10 times or more!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, that's because she wen't overnight without nursing Franklin. You shouldn't have to massage for long though, quick couple seconds usually does the trick.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ugh... I hate when this thing looses a whole post... Especially a long one...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya but I am giving her extra massages anyway because her udder is still hard.... So frustrating... She wasn't like this last year, her udder was fabulous!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't even remember what I said in the long message that just disappeared.....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Something about how annoying and slouched Temper is on the stand... She literally crouches down and quivers like the stand is the most terrifying place in the world... So hard to get a pic... I have to tie one leg down, hold her tail up and scratch her butt to comfort her....


----------



## sassykat6181

I have found that once the kids are weaned that the does quickly learn to let all the milk down for me


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He's not quite old enough to be weaned yet, but old like to get him more independent before a show lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, do you happen to know a place that sells high quality balding combover wigs, for Emma's disguise?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It needs to look realistic, that's crucial to the plan.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Jill, did you get a pm from me?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Dee, do you happen to know a place that sells high quality balding combover wigs, for Emma's disguise?


Hahahaha! Why would I know where to get that?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok I just found what I thought was a really nice doe, her LA and milk test weren't bad for a FF and that little chart that gives a graph of their evaluation said that her teats weren't too wide (which is what I have been looking to improve for temper) however! I'm not sure who made that chart because her teats are darn near coming out the sides of her udder! What the heck?!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats




----------



## sassykat6181

They sure do wing out!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol!


----------



## nigies4ever

Whoaaa...those are pretty bad. $200 isn't bad for someone who's looking for a family milker since she's producing so well.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya and she's pretty for a back yard ornament


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ya and she's pretty for a back yard ornament


 Lol, that's true


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm looking for a super cheap 2 horse trailer if you know of any Haley


----------



## nigies4ever

What do you consider "super cheap"? I'll keep an eye out


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

500


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Don't care what it looks like as long as it works and has floor boards that aren't going to fall through.. We actually found one but BF hasn't told me how the phone call went yet..(he's not home yet)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm hungry... I think I need Mexican food... And a week off work..


----------



## sassykat6181

Hahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## ariella42

Quick! Someone find me a nice Alpine or Nubian in milk on the East Coast! I have DH talked into it momentarily :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ok I just found what I thought was a really nice doe, her LA and milk test weren't bad for a FF and that little chart that gives a graph of their evaluation said that her teats weren't too wide (which is what I have been looking to improve for temper) however! I'm not sure who made that chart because her teats are darn near coming out the sides of her udder! What the heck?!


:ROFL: THAT'S what you meant?! :lol: Wide means the spacing, teat _diameter_ is the size :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no! We need to hurry! *searching*


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :ROFL: THAT'S what you meant?! :lol: Wide means the spacing, teat _diameter_ is the size :lol:


No, right under teat placement is teat diameter... Her teat placement scored barely wide... But they are some of the widest I have ever seen..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ariella, get this one! Eat the bucklings..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Are you part of that group Ariella?


----------



## ariella42

DH wouldn't go for eating the bucklings lol. Her udder looks pretty decent from the pic, but she looks awful on the stand


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! That's what Temper looks like on the stand! She gets so nervous she crunches and crouches... But she usually tucks her back legs under her as far as she can.... Lol


----------



## ariella42

Yeah, I am. I hadn't seen her. Id almost like to see her in person, but what would we do with the bucklings? They'd take all of the milk I want for my girls (and myself) and we couldn't eat them.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What about this one? She posted pix of them in the comments..


----------



## ariella42

I hadn't seen that post, but I do recall seeing her past sine nice does in the past. She's a bit far, if I recall correctly, but possible. I'll have to look up her posts when I have Internet (I'm using sketchy 3g right now).


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol when I get on 3G my I pad won't even function....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I learned something new today, hot wires can still shock you if they are in the mud, twisted through weeds, touching another fence and tangled up on a barber chair.... they do not ground out if all that is involved, but if it's only touching a fence somewhere, the whole thing goes dead... go figure! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And it's raining again....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! I don't like hot wire.. It's a pain...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. Idk the east coast... What states are close to you lol


----------



## ariella42

Parts of SC, NC, TN, VA, and GA :lol: I give up on the Internet tonight


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

We barely got any sprinkles or rain...


----------



## sassykat6181

Yesterday we got 1.5# in under 20mins. Everything was flooded!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I live on a hill, so we don't really flood except of course the way the house and septic is set up, sometimes the septic gets flooded lol wonderful when that happens!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ariella42 said:


> Parts of SC, NC, TN, VA, and GA :lol: I give up on the Internet tonight


GA?? Did you see the cute blue doeling on that same site!?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Gimpy chick didn't make it home tonight... I thought I heard her when I was milking but I went to look for her when I finished and couldn't find her..


----------



## glndg

Did you find her yet, Dee? Hope she is okay.

Been a bit crazy here. Friend's car was carjacked Sunday eve and they got her ID, credit cards, phone, laptop, checks, etc. She was somewhat bruised and traumatized. Spent all that eve and the whole next day, part of yesterday and today helping her deal with that. She spent most of the day today dealing with insurance -- not a very helpful insurance company.

And today is day 143 for B.B. :shock: Her first litter. She is acting normal. Even got on top of the giant dogloo which she hasn't done for a while. It's her favorite place.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No... I searched and searched... Even had two dogs and two cats helping me the whole time... No gimpy chick.....

I hope your friend gets everything worked out... How scary and frustrating!

Tell BB to hurry, I want to see adorable ND kids!


----------



## glndg

Oh, no! I hope something didn't get her.

I don't want her to hurry.  I just want everything to go well. Day 148 would be good. On a day that's not hot. Or raining.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

There it goes deleting my post again.....

Part of me is hoping I find Gimpy in the morning.. But the other part of me thinks if she can't make it back to the coop, it's only a matter of time before I will have to put her down... I couldn't keep her confined.. She would hate that.....

I hope everything goes smooth for BB and she doesn't pick a hot day! I think that would be worse than rain!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I gotta turn in... I'm going to be worthless in the morning....

G'Night Vicki!


----------



## goathiker

I stayed up to help someone kid out their doe for no reason  I so much love being used :hammer:


----------



## glndg

Good night , Dee.


----------



## glndg

I think they appreciate the help, Jill.


----------



## glndg

And I want to know how to ease labor!


----------



## nigies4ever

I agree...we all appreciate your expertise.  

We lost one of our hens the other night...our pretty Silver Wyandotte. They were free ranging and this gal just didn't come back. There's been a family of grey foxes lurking around here, so we're pretty sure they got her.


----------



## glndg

That's too bad about your hen. Foxes do sound likely.


----------



## nigies4ever

I agree...we all appreciate your expertise.  

We lost one of our hens the other night...our pretty Silver Wyandotte. They were free ranging and this gal just didn't come back. There's been a family of grey foxes lurking around here, so we're pretty sure they got her.


----------



## nigies4ever

Whoops...double post, sorry. 

She was definitely the most skittish of all our hens, but also the broodiest so it's kind of a bummer.


----------



## glndg

No biggie, but you can delete it if you want. Just click edit and delete.


----------



## goathiker

Thanks guys... I'm happy to have a few real real cyber friends on here.
This woman though, "she sooo badly wants to meet me" and has blowing me off for over a year on everything I suggest. She lives 45 minutes away from me :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Gray foxes are cool, but they do love chickens. Are you sure she hasn't stolen a nest somewhere?


----------



## glndg

Sorry, that's too bad.

But I'm still waiting on how to ease labor!:chin:


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> Gray foxes are cool, but they do love chickens. Are you sure she hasn't stolen a nest somewhere?


I was wondering if she might be brooding somewhere, but with foxes around.....?

Gotta hit the hay. Night!


----------



## goathiker

Mine usually get away with it for a few days. If I can find them in time before the foxes get brave, I can move them. Not much hope, but, some.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Anyone still in this chat room? I have a question


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nigies4ever said:


> I agree...we all appreciate your expertise.
> 
> We lost one of our hens the other night...our pretty Silver Wyandotte. They were free ranging and this gal just didn't come back. There's been a family of grey foxes lurking around here, so we're pretty sure they got her.


Mine was a silver Wyandotte too... But she was only 7 weeks old  small enough for a cat to get..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill if I loved 45 min from you, you would hate me! Lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Gimpy peeper is alive and well! Apparently Friz, my Frizzle chick (yes I know I'm very creative with names) stayed with her all night in the baby goat pen! I didn't even notice Friz was missing because I was so concerned about Gimpy... She's walking a little better today actually, I gave her some electrolytes, probios, and goat milk in her chick food. Hopefully she does t go into the kid pen anymore! But at least she was safe in there! Idk how I didn't find her, bc I did look in there...


----------



## glndg

Yay Gimpy peeper and good girl Fizz! :stars: Good names- very descriptive. 
They were probably all scrunched down and hiding.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes I assume they were  I'm glad they are ok!


----------



## nigies4ever

glndg said:


> I was wondering if she might be brooding somewhere, but with foxes around.....?
> 
> Gotta hit the hay. Night!


We're not sure...but she normally stays really close to the coop and the barn, where as the other girls venture a little further. She also always comes to the sound of shaking the feed can (lol) and she hasn't come these last few days.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Man, I just woke up and found out I'm getting another doe :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol where from?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Kristi has a 2yr old FF for me, out of Willa. On a kid back contingency. Last time I saw her was 2yrs ago when I picked up Nehru, she was just a teeny baby :lol: I saw her twin in nov. though.


----------



## glndg

Hey, we haven't met yet, Jill!  Sometimes meet ups just don't work out at first. I'm sure you'll meet sometime.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

We've met Vicki  that was fun!


----------



## glndg

Possible bloat or ??? In 4H goats:

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/help-my-goat-kid-oddly-ill-179383/#post1903576

Foamy, maybe bloated buckling, watery poo in a doeling.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

A small pack of three coyotes just ran through the pasture right next to my baby goats... I need LGD's... The pit bulls are fending them off for now, but they really don't know what to do..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Kristi has a 2yr old FF for me, out of Willa. On a kid back contingency. Last time I saw her was 2yrs ago when I picked up Nehru, she was just a teeny baby :lol: I saw her twin in nov. though.


She didn't send you a pic?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

"Pit bulls are vicious" sure.. I'll believe that when my idiot dogs bring me a coyote! I love them to death for chasing them off, but they need to learn to scare them more!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> She didn't send you a pic?


Nope, but honestly I don't need to see one :lol: It's not like she's going to be something ugly :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But I want pix!!!! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well you're just gonna have to wait until I go get her, which might not be for another couple month, I don't know yet :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How do I get a LGD if my goats attack dogs?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't know, I've never had one :lol:

Gotta go milk.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ugh... I hate coyotes!


----------



## goathiker

You must have lame Pits, mine would tear right in to coyotes, cats, any weasel, my goats, chickens, the neighbors dogs, small children :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol... my dogs killed 2 of my goats and 2 of my cats (4 yrs ago...) .. Since then I have tried my hardest to teach them that violence is bad.... Now... Time to teach them what violence is for!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They are great with cats and scared of goats now... And they love to "chase" jack rabbits and coyotes but they forgot how to "attack"


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You need a furry alligator :lol: Fearless, but rarely take no for an answer, stubborn, thick skulled things :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Of course mine actually is a Pit not a Collie mix or Spaniel mix, and doesn't look like a Bull Dog :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol:

Soooo, I guess she wants me to pick her up sooner rather than later :lol: I need gas money..... crap, AND she moved, now I have to find her new house :ROFL: She's actually just right next to her sister, but it's still another 20 minutes from where she was


----------



## glndg

Lacie, I sent you a pm- you didn't charge me enough for shipping. I'll send you the difference. As gas money, it might take you the extra 20 min. farther that you have to travel.

The soaps are wonderful! Thanks.


----------



## ksalvagno

Lacie, did those boluses ever show up? I mailed them Saturday in hopes you would get them Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes! I got them yesterday when I mailed the boxes. Thank you so much!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Vicki, your inbox is full! :lol:


----------



## glndg

Yeah, it wouldn't let me send you an email until I deleted some. I went to the P.O. It goes out today.
Thanks!


----------



## ariella42

I just had a very frustrating day at work. So I decided that a glass of wine and a new goat are the best fix :lol: I just emailed Paul Fox to see if he has any milkers left.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! That combination can fix any problem Ariella!


Anyone know the milk withdraw for dexamethasone?


----------



## ariella42

I have no photos, but Paul told me this:
"Neither are really show does but they both have show quality udders with perfect test size and shape and nice rear udders. Both could produce show quality kids. One is a white 3 year old and the other a black 2 year old. $300 each."

Any input based on pedigrees alone?

http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001587434
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001668797


----------



## ariella42

Oh, he just sent me a photo of Starlet.


----------



## ThreeHavens

I think she's nice. Udder looks decent - needs more fore extension. I like her topline and rear legs. If she's healthy, nice, and a good milker, you can always breed up. To be honest, one of my very best does is a very maternal, almost "homely" doe who produces gorgeous kids. It's all about what you're looking for!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You want to show the goat right? I would hold off and keep looking. Unless you do want to try to breed up and sell her in the future and keep a kid?


----------



## ariella42

Dee, we're mostly looking for a milker right now. I'm okay getting an okay doe with the potential for good kids and possibly selling her next spring. I'd love to get a lovely, show-quality doe in milk, but I think our price range is closer to something like Paul's.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hmmm... I really liked that yearling! Lol!


----------



## ariella42

I liked Wildflower a bit more, but I can't get anymore dry yearlings :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wildflower was cute too, I liked the other one cuz of her sire lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So I'll be picking up Delilah on probably the 27th or 28th.  She's a 2yr old FF, milking 1.5+ gallons a day. Her LA score wasn't high enough for her to keep her, that's the only reason she's coming this way.


----------



## ariella42

Congrats! What was her LA? 

By the way, do you have any input on the does I'm considering? I'm about 90% sure I'm getting one of them tomorrow after seeing them. They're mostly going to be milkers with the possibility of decent kids.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She got GP84 (+++V), and her sister got VG85 (+V+V), I think I'll be bringing her back next year to be LA'd again. She's just a FF, so she'll look better next year. She did well as a kid at CA state fair. 

I only saw the black doe..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's too hot to go milk!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's why I milk at midnight :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya but I can't milk at noon! And it's hotter then!


----------



## ariella42

Lacie, that's the only photo I have  We're going there tomorrow, but I think we'll pick up one of them.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Where did everyone go? I love that I'm the only one that doesn't have a life! :lol: I need more goats!


----------



## nigies4ever

Athena got clipped today..and she's been having fun beating the crap out of the barn wall (don't ask me why). So now her horn "buds" are all bloody, but I don't wanna use Blu-Kote bc the show is in less than a week. Neosporin ok?


----------



## glndg

ThreeHavens said:


> I think she's nice. Udder looks decent - needs more fore extension. I like her topline and rear legs. If she's healthy, nice, and a good milker, you can always breed up. To be honest, one of my very best does is a very maternal, almost "homely" doe who produces gorgeous kids. It's all about what you're looking for!


I like her too. She seems like a very nice all around good doe -- maybe not show quality great, but well worth having. She's a good milker and can produce nice kids.


----------



## ariella42

Well, Starlet is in the back of the car  DH just did some math and figured out I've spent $1500 on goats in the past two years. Thankfully, he never takes into account feed and such :lol:


----------



## CritterCarnival

ariella42 said:


> Well, Starlet is in the back of the car  DH just did some math and figured out I've spent $1500 on goats in the past two years. Thankfully, he never takes into account feed and such :lol:


Yay! I like her, she's nice. Some groceries and good care and she'll be gorgeous.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm not willing to say what I've spent on them in the last 2 years, and forget about the last 4 :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh.... I just realized breeding season starts in 3 months :shock:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya... I definitely don't want to add up what I spent on goats in just the last year :lol: I need to separate Galaxy from Obsidian so I can see if she's coming into heat yet... I don't want them to breed without me knowing it...


----------



## ariella42

Well, halfway through the trip, Starlet started coughing. By the time we got her home, she had green snot hanging out of her nose. I think she was probably fighting something off and the stress just brought it out in full force. I started her on Tylan 200, but, of course, I had forgotten to get more larger gauge needles, so I had to use a 22 gauge needle, which was unpleasant for both parties. At least she's home safely and the rest of the herd seems pretty cool with her.


----------



## ariella42

Paul took a pic of her before we left.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Congrats Ariella! 

My day isn't going so well.... Ebony aborted the twin bucks I was looking forward to


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> She got GP84 (+++V), and her sister got VG85 (+V+V), I think I'll be bringing her back next year to be LA'd again. She's just a FF, so she'll look better next year. She did well as a kid at CA state fair.
> 
> I only saw the black doe..


I've been looking at some goats' LA scores. Sometimes they improve as much as 7 or 8 points over the course of a few years. Definitely worth getting her LA'd again a few more times.


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Congrats Ariella!
> 
> My day isn't going so well.... Ebony aborted the twin bucks I was looking forward to


Oh, no! So sorry Lacie.:tears:


----------



## glndg

ariella42 said:


> Paul took a pic of her before we left.


Wow! She looks so nice!:stars: Congratulations!


----------



## ariella42

I'm sorry, Lacie :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks guys, this is getting ridiculous with this doe. She kidded in Nov. 2013, two healthy kids and one mummy, was a ridiculously long kidding and I couldn't get my arm down far enough to even find the mummy, so that had tp pass on it's own. 
She didn't cycle, breed or kid at all in 2014, finally, FINALLY got her cycling, but had to abort her and rebreed her. She settled and was due on the 4th of July, and I was really looking forward to her kids and I was hoping they were going to be bucks. Well I got bucks... three weeks early  I don't know if I want to try again, or just get rid of her. She one of the ones I went to Oregon to go get, and she's 7 years old this year.


----------



## ariella42

Well, milking was interesting. We used some baling twine to make a makeshift hobble since she hasn't been milked since last year (she had her kids on her until this morning). It was going pretty well until the very end. I was really hoping to taste her milk, but no such luck. I guess my hobble wasn't quite good enough :lol: She isn't really eating, but I expect she'll start eating when she settles in and feels better. I'm pretty happy with her so far, especially for the price.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow I missed a lot! Congrats on the doe Ariella, sorry she's a bugger on the stand... I'm sure she will get used to it...


Sorry about your kids Lacie...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So the blind lady took her goats to a show today... Apparently that's what it took for her to realize that they are underfed..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Was it the show in the El Dorado area? Kristi went, took grand again :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Idk.. It was the gold country strike it rich show... Apparently her goats were half the size of the others in their class and someone talked to her about it.. I didn't get the full story yet.. I think she's genuinely shocked and upset... :shock:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, yep, that's the one Kristi was at :lol: Maybe that lady will feed her goats now?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wonder if Kristi saw her. Ya, I wonder what's going to happen now that she knows Goats can't live on small amounts of crab grass like her sheep..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, I just talked to her, she said she's going to "feed, feed, feed" and the judge said she still has time


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well good, hopefully she'll do better next year.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I pray.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Just got done unloading hay with my aunt.. After she ridiculed me and told me I don't know how to drive a stick and said she would back it up, I proved her wrong... Don't doubt me! :lol:

Her "your not in reverse"
Me "I know where reverse is..."
Her "your in neutral.."
Me "sigh, I need 4 wheel drive" *puts in 4x4*
Her "oh look you did it perfect!"
Me :eyeroll:


----------



## ariella42

Well, I milked and, after falling off of the stand trying to kick with hobbles on, she calmed down and did fine. This morning, she fell on me instead, which wasn't the best way to start the day :lol: Of course, since she was calmer, I decided to check out a bump on her udder that I thought was a bug bite. After it oozed pus all over my hand and I found a couple more, I figured out it was probably staph :ROFL: At least she's already on antibiotics.

I got a little over a cup from her. She gave me a bit less this morning. I hope she bounces back! I got 4 cups from her last night after being half-milked out that afternoon while I was there.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh sheesh.. You poor thing.... What a way to start your day... And your poor new goat is going through so much.. I hope she gets better soon!


----------



## ariella42

Thanks, me too! DH is trying his best to spoil her, so I think that helps  He's putting up a divider in the barn so that she and Martha (her only friend here so far) can hang out there and she can eat all the hay she wants. Right now, Beth and Nellie are running her off when she tries to eat with them.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Glad she at least has one friend! That helps a lot! Good that DH is going to put a divider though, it will help the acclimation period for her with the more aggressive goats. Only one more month till I find out if I get that other doe I really want! Although I did find another one, the only problem with her is that she has "Timothy" in her pedigree, which both Obsidian and Temper have and I'm pretty sure that's why one of tempers doe kids came out with an underbite....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

http://www.adgagenetics.org/PedigreePrint.aspx?RegNumber=N001679786
I think I posted this does pedigree before but didn't have a pic of her, I also dont especially like how wide her DD teats are, but she is a very popular doe so must be a lot more good about her lol!


----------



## goathiker

Well, now that the normal Sunday wreck is cleared up :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Jill! How's sunny doing?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh wow! Jill or Lacie, I just realized that attached in the email from this lady was pix of this goats udder like I asked for! But the angles are weird... Do you think with your expert eyes you could tell me something about this udder? Like if I should go pick this doe up tomorrow lol!!


----------



## goathiker

She's doing alright. It's hard to keep her settled down.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well that's good though, not good for the stitches, but it's good that she has her old spirits back! At means she's feeling better


----------



## goathiker

I need to start a blog called "wrecks in front of my house" :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Really? I thought you lived in the middle of nowhere? How do you have so many accidents there?


----------



## glndg

Yay! Twins- buckling and doeling. Both have brown eyes. I'm surprised, but they are super cute.

Delivery was quick. She made some noise and I went out and there was a big bubble. Had one and shortly after had the other.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Awesome! How did her udder turn out?


----------



## glndg

Seems good to me. She'll definitely be able to feed them both. :lol: I didn't get udder shots yet. This is the boy. He has more white on his other side.


----------



## glndg

Some of the bucks on this list will be jealous of mom's beard.:grin: I think it will get longer. 

Here is the girl. Looks like she has lipstick on.


----------



## glndg

So no white blue eyed boy, Jill. Sorry. I didn't expect white, but I did think there was a very good chance of blue eyes. Guess she's not homozygous for blue after all.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They are soooooo cute! I love the buck!


----------



## glndg

Thanks! He looks long.
I'm so relieved it went well. This was day 147. I was hoping she'd have them tomorrow, but she was smarter than me. The forecast was originally for tomorrow being cooler than today, but they changed the forecast and tomorrow is supposed to be hotter. She had them in the evening when it started to cool off.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, she was smart, Kat had hers in mid day heat....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Are you dam raising Vicki?


----------



## glndg

That's hard. Maybe next time she'll pick a cooler time. Better get some dinner! See you later.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

G' Night Vicki, talk to you later!


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Are you dam raising Vicki?


Yes. (Missed this post earlier.)
'Night!


----------



## goathiker

I found a pretty boy Vicki, he's coming home in 2 weeks.


----------



## glndg

Oh, yeah. I saw his pic before. Very nice! Glad it all worked out.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What a cutie!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Vicki are you anywhere near Colfax? Lol!


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Hey Vicki are you anywhere near Colfax? Lol!


I would be on your way! When are you going? Expecting more kids in two weeks.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Idk, I think she thinks I ask too many questions, she said I should just come look at the doe. Lol


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Idk, I think she thinks I ask too many questions, she said I should just come look at the doe. Lol


That probably is the best way to decide if you want her, but it's a long way to go if you are not sure and don't end up getting her.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's what I was thinking... I would love to go see her.. But it is very far unless I. Sure I'm coming back with her...

I'm really frustrated with Kats udder... No improvement.. I'm about ready to give up, I don't know what else to do... I got a whole pound out of her this morning...,


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm going to have chocolate pie for breakfast bc I'm cranky and I need it...


----------



## margaret

Lacie, would you approve of this buck?








http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001663229
Dam


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

His dam is very short bodied, but he's a nice buck.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm having another skin problem :lol: It's a flaky red-purple blotchy patch about as big around as the bottom of a water bottle. It started out the size of my thumbnail and it's getting bigger. I thought it was just a bruise at first, but it apparently isn't.... I'm dying... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did you get a chance to check out the doe I posted?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg! Don't die! I haven't even gotten to meet you yet! :GAAH:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's what Emma always says, I can't die. But don't worry, me and my sister always say our cause of death will be from a trampoline accident in a trampoline mansion :ROFL: 

And what doe were the udder pics from? The yearling? I'm so confused when you just post a random picture and say it's from the doe you showed me..... ummm, there's been like 20 of them :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

HappyCaliGoats said:


> View attachment 96440
> 
> View attachment 96441
> 
> http://www.adgagenetics.org/PedigreePrint.aspx?RegNumber=N001679786
> I think I posted this does pedigree before but didn't have a pic of her, I also dont especially like how wide her DD teats are, but she is a very popular doe so must be a lot more good about her lol!


This one.. Yes she's a yearling


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But is she the yearling that's going to state?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think dying in a trampoline mansion might be fun lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No, she's available now, not waiting on the show


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Idk, I feel like I posted her pedigree before but I don't think I ever saw a pic of her.. So now I have a pic and pedigree! Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Right?! That's how we're going out, the funnest way possible :lol: 

I actually like the gray doe, did she have any udder pics? Her fore and teats look nice, really nice body depth too.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The one going to state is black


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So who's udder pics were the black doe a couple pages back? The one going to state, or a different doe? The ones in the email you just noticed were attached.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Oh wow! Jill or Lacie, I just realized that attached in the email from this lady was pix of this goats udder like I asked for! But the angles are weird... Do you think with your expert eyes you could tell me something about this udder? Like if I should go pick this doe up tomorrow lol!!
> View attachment 96442
> 
> View attachment 96443


This one... or is this the gray doe?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol she sent me a coup,e at bad angles...
Hang on, I can't get them to load....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh ya, that's her too!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She just emailed me again. CAE test was negative in February. I think she's closer to you, go down there and tell me how she looks lol! Actually she might be your distant neighbor, do you know her? Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh course it's the gray doe..... :GAAH: Keep looking.

In the 1st pic, look at her medial. Do you see how it's not centered, but off to the right side? The left side is bigger than the right because of that medial.
Then in the 2nd pic, zoom at the escutcheon and you will see the skin pulling. That will get worse with age.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ugh... Are you sure?? It's not just weird angles or shadows? Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The medial issue is pretty clear, the sagging isn't that bad now, but _*I*_ can see it :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I actually see a lot I like about this doe, you should find out if she's reg, and ask for some better pics, and ones of her bagged up. That right side looks smaller, but it may be the angles.... maybe..... Even if it is lopsided, that's most likely just be a screw up on their part.
http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/grd/5070722172.html


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Waahhhh... Fine then! I guess I have to wait till state! I love that doe anyway!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, my day has been ruined :lol: My phone was ringing..... :shock: I didn't answer it though, and they didn't leave a message, so they're just creepy :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I saw that doe too, her first pic is awful but the others aren't too bad.. I just thought for 150 there is no way she's registered or CAE neg.. Lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Your day is ruined because of a missed phone call?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They just messaged me back, the doe is registered but they never got papers from the previous owner... So basically worthless lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well it said she's purebred, so just ask anyway :lol: You never know, I've given mine away before :lol: And yes I realize the 1st pic is atrocious, but just reconstruct the goat standing nicely in your head and she's nice :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Your day is ruined because of a missed phone call?


No, it's ruined because it was ringing. There was the possibility that I had to talk to someone on the phone :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> They just messaged me back, the doe is registered but they never got papers from the previous owner... So basically worthless lol!


Is she tattooed? You may still be able to get her papers


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Is she tattooed? You may still be able to get her papers


I want papers in hand... I don't want to deal with all that... Lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

There is a fly in my house that is ruining my day..... It keeps wanting to touch me...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What do I do about Kat? I'm so fed up with this udder I could just sell her...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Did you not see my comment on your thread?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes, but I don't have LA 200


----------



## ariella42

DH is ready to take Starlet back. She's still not really eating and very, very nervous. It probably doesn't help that he was attacked by ants trying to set up a partition for her :lol: She and Martha are going to go in there tonight with lots of alfalfa and some grain. Hopefully, she'll eat up


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is her cough getting better?


----------



## ariella42

A bit, but the discharge is definitely getting better. She has 3 more doses of the Tylan 200 left. Firefly still has a little cough too. If that doesn't go away soon, I might have to call the vet back.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Glad the discharge is better, that gets scary and ugly...

What is the dose for Tylan 200? I want to write it on the bottle so I don't forget again..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just want to curl up in a hole right now... Temper has diarrhea again.. One of the goats in the buck pen has it too... But it's just been on /off with Temper and I still have no idea what's going on..


----------



## ariella42

I'm sorry about Temper  I hope you figure it out soon!

I found two dosages for Tylan 200 - 1 cc per 25 lbs and 1 cc per 20 lbs. I went with 1 cc per 20 since I'd rather slightly overdose with antibiotics than underdose with them.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx, I'll go write it on the bottle now!


----------



## goathiker

That's a fairly large overdose. Proper dose is 3.5 ccs per 100 lbs. Most just use 1cc per 25 lbs.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw man.. I wrote it in sharpie lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Just for a laugh..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:


----------



## ariella42

goathiker said:


> That's a fairly large overdose. Proper dose is 3.5 ccs per 100 lbs. Most just use 1cc per 25 lbs.


What? I didn't see that dosage anywhere and I saw several sources that said 1 cc per 20 lbs. I just wish more meds were labelled for usage on goats!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I do 1cc per 25 lbs too....and only recently found out it was once a day!  I was doing it twice daily....


----------



## ariella42

Well, I guess I've been overdosing her for three days :-|


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Vicki, wherever you lurk :lol: I got your card today, thank you! 

I've finally found something about Quaid that bugs the heck out of me! :ROFL: When he opens the peanut butter, he leaves the knife in it and leaves the lid on the counter.... it's been 3 days and he's still using the same knife and not putting the lid back on.
And he forgets to close the dishwasher when he opens it, so that's where Sarge has been sleeping :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol you are his teache now Lacie, he will never know its wrong until you show him right.. Some things that seem obvious to some people, like cleaning the peanut butter knife and putting the lid on, might just be normal to others because that's the way they were raised... 

Like me for instance, no human in their right mind could live in my house.. It looks like 3 large Bulls ran through here every day! Plus the freakin spiders! One just crawled across me while I was carrying a large load of laundry to the washer... He's probably swimming now.. :lol:


----------



## goathiker

How does one petition to get the speed limit lowered on a road? All these accidents are just from people trying to turn into their driveways. The one that just almost happened would have been a fatality wreck between my neighbors little car and a double trailer hay truck. The truck driver just about lost it trying to slow down.


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Vicki, wherever you lurk :lol: I got your card today, thank you!
> 
> I've finally found something about Quaid that bugs the heck out of me! :ROFL: When he opens the peanut butter, he leaves the knife in it and leaves the lid on the counter.... it's been 3 days and he's still using the same knife and not putting the lid back on.
> And he forgets to close the dishwasher when he opens it, so that's where Sarge has been sleeping :lol:


Here I am. You're welcome!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lol you are his teache now Lacie, he will never know its wrong until you show him right.. Some things that seem obvious to some people, like cleaning the peanut butter knife and putting the lid on, might just be normal to others because that's the way they were raised...
> 
> Like me for instance, no human in their right mind could live in my house.. It looks like 3 large Bulls ran through here every day! Plus the freakin spiders! One just crawled across me while I was carrying a large load of laundry to the washer... He's probably swimming now.. :lol:


Yeah I guess, he's almost 18 though :lol:
My house looks like that everyday! I actually had to kick one of the ponies OUT last night because I left the door open while I was bringing the milk in and filling the bottle :ROFL: And Babette's doe kid gets out of the pen, and knocks on the door at 10am and 4pm for the bottle :lol:



goathiker said:


> How does one petition to get the speed limit lowered on a road? All these accidents are just from people trying to turn into their driveways. The one that just almost happened would have been a fatality wreck between my neighbors little car and a double trailer hay truck. The truck driver just about lost it trying to slow down.


Do you have a road association you pay? If you do I would talk to them about it, or talk to the county office maybe. Heck, even ask a highway patrol officer if he knows how to go about it and tell him why.


----------



## goathiker

The state takes care of the roads, our car tags pay for it. I'll go talk to the Tribal Cop (US Marshal) , he might know where to start.


----------



## ariella42

Your best bet would likely be your county council if you aren't in a township of any sort. Ask the cop, though, since I don't know much about Oregon counties


----------



## sassykat6181

Another case of chewed off Nubian ears. Lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Idk why I'm having such a wretched day... Something good needs to happen... Like NOW!


----------



## ariella42

Sorry, Dee :hug: I've been having an awful day too. For me, it was mostly just a conglomeration of mostly small stressors. Sometimes, I just have to remind myself of the good things I have  I hope something good happens for you soon!


----------



## sassykat6181

I am sick! Started with a backache then chills. Fever is holding steady at 100.4 after ibuprofen. Now is not the time to be sick. 

My 7yr old was sick last week. We thought he had an eye infection, but that turned into bloody noses (6 in 24hrs) a cough and his first ever ear infection. Fortunately the amoxicillin is doing its job. Found out from our neighbor that her son had the same illness a week earlier, complete with bloody noses, and it had ripped through the entire kindergarten. I guess it was the 1st graders turn this week.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg.. The bloody nose sickness... Sounds like zombies are taking over the schools?? Poor kids.... I bet that just feels awful!........

I guess I'm not the only one that's having a bad day.. :grouphug: hope you all feel better too!

Ariella I shared your post on my page. Hope it helps. I didn't see if there was a paypal link, does your site take PayPal?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Kat, I forgot if you use scent for your oatmeal honey soap or if it's just oatmeal and hone?


----------



## ariella42

Thanks, Dee  Unfortunately, Kickstarter doesn't take Paypal  I didn't realize that until after I started the campaign on it. I think it's because they don't charge anyone until the funding date if the goal is reached.


----------



## ariella42

That sounds unpleasant to say the least, Kat! I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Someone just called my goats "drool worthy" I blushed lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think I failed somewhere down the line.... my 20yr old son just watched the movie Beauty Shop, with Queen Latifah, and now he wants to adopt Jorge's fake accent and style.... I don't know what to think of that.... :lol:


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Vicki, your babies are so adorable! What a beautiful mama too! She is really pretty! Congratulations! They are just so cute! Can't wait to see your next batch of babies! Praying all goes well! Have a great week!

Tami


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, I have never seen that movie but whatever your son is doing doesn't sound good...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You're right to think that :lol: Nothing he does is a good idea :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is your oatmeal soap scented with EO's Lacie?


----------



## glndg

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Vicki, your babies are so adorable! What a beautiful mama too! She is really pretty! Congratulations! They are just so cute! Can't wait to see your next batch of babies! Praying all goes well! Have a great week!
> 
> Tami


Thank you, Tami! I will try to get some better pictures. I had a bunch of neighbors come by today to check out the babies. The first one took selfies with each if them -- so funny! He came back later with more people in tow. Hope you are enjoying your cuties too. Thanks for the prayers and I hope you have a great week too.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

We can't wait to see more pics of them. They are adorable! Yes I bet those neighbors will be regular visitors at your farm!! Baby goats are so fun!! Thanks! Our daughter is taking drivers Ed classes so that's been keeping us extra busy. Kids sure grow up too fast!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, that blue doe sold! Lol! Every day points me back to the doe I want from state fair!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh and apparently if I put a "starved" dry yearling out with the mama does they realize that grain is meant to be eaten and they actually fight over it instead of letting it sit there all day! But now Galaxy is fighting for herd queen position :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Is your oatmeal soap scented with EO's Lacie?


The colostrum one has no EO or FO, the other OMH ones have some FO.


----------



## sassykat6181

I used oatmeal & Honey FO and added ground oatmeal.


----------



## goathiker

I bet it costs you all a lot more to make soap than it costs at the store. All you need is lye, fat, and liquid. 
40,000 years ago, soap was gift from the gods that just happened :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I haven't tried Lacies oatmeal soap yet, but I absolutely love Kats!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm so lucky I have so many friends now that make soap! My favorite from Ariella was the lavender, oatmeal from Kat and as of now from Lacie it's the black raspberry vanilla but I haven't tried the others yet  oh and the soap I got from the blind lady was disgusting.... Unfortunately bc she is the closest to me lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

How was it disgusting? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Maybe because I have been in her "milking parlor" so every time I used the soap I thought of cat pee.. :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It didn't feel good on my skin either.... And the bar is super hard.. Not very soapy..


----------



## glndg

Dee, did you see that someone posted looking for a Nubian buck or buckling?

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f189/wanted-nubian-buck-buckling-179500/#post1904751


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But they are in Indiana..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm going to have to strangle DH when he gets home.... apparently he made me a dr. appt for that blotchy patch I have, their office just left a message confirming my appt for the 26th.... 
I don't want to go, but I don't want to call them to cancel it, and he knows both these things :lol: It wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't in the location it's in! :ROFL:


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> But they are in Indiana..


Ah, didn't see that. But what's little trip to get a nice buckling?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Just a few hundred dollars in gas


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm going to have to strangle DH when he gets home.... apparently he made me a dr. appt for that blotchy patch I have, their office just left a message confirming my appt for the 26th....
> I don't want to go, but I do want to call them to cancel it, and he knows both these things :lol: It wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't in the location it's in! :ROFL:


You should just go get it over with.... I hate going to the dr to... But sometimes you just gotta do it..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But I hate them, and I've never even been to this dr  And his name's Burt.... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> But I hate them, and I've never even been to this dr  And his name's Burt.... :lol:


Hahaha!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ummm... I just found a doe with her udder on backward....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is this common?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hi guys!!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ugh, I've never seen that Dee.... sure it's not a hermie? 

Hey Sydney!! 

I'm going to be freaking out for the next 3 hours.... I'm trying henna for the first time ever today, and I'm so worried it's going to be ugly But I decided against chems this time. WHY WOULD I DO THAT?!? :ROFL: You can't take it off, it has to wear out :lol: I REALLY hope it looks good when I wash it out, I'm so scared of it! :lol: and if I chicken out and wash it out now, it's going to be flaming orange :ROFL: But it might turn out that way anyway, I hate the uncertainty of it all!


----------



## ariella42

We lost Nellie today. I'm so heartbroken about it. We think it was entero, but we didn't have any antitoxin. Our vet was out of the office today and didn't return my call to her emergency line until it was too late. Ziggy came with some antitoxin, but he arrived moments after she died in my arms. She was already convulsing by the time I got home.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh! I'm so sorry! :hug: It sounds more like poisoning if she was convulsing. Was she bloated at all?


----------



## ariella42

DH thought it was bloat when he first called. He looked up the symptoms and was trying to give her baking soda and massage her rumen. By the time I got there, she was on her side. I read that entero can cause similar symptoms, and that was what Ziggy thought. We took her to the state lab though, so hopefully we'll get some answers soon.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg! I'm in tears... I'm sooo sorry Ariella! :hug: I can't imagine how you must feel.... I hate to ask.. But what is entero?


----------



## ariella42

Enterotoxemia - http://www.ext.colostate.edu/pubs/livestk/08018.html

I just hate it for so many reasons! She had already become one of my favorites just because she was so sweet and loving. Plus, she was the only one milking worth a damn. Now we're down to 0 Alpines and have to start over if we go down that road at all at this point. I don't want to lose any of my girls, but at least if it were the new one who isn't very friendly I wouldn't feel quite so bad. The ladies at the state lab said she looked perfectly healthy, other than being dead of course. I just want to curl up in a ball somewhere.


----------



## ariella42

DH is distraught too. He managed to convince himself that he killed her by feeding them all some animal crackers over the weekend. I can't imagine a few animal crackers (he was feeding them out of a single serve bag, too) would have brought on something this severe. I think that if it was feed related, it was probably the biggest change, which was that I bought a bale of the compressed alfalfa on Sunday because the feed store was out of regular bales.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm so sorry, Ariella  I agree with Lacie, kind of sounds like she ate a bad plant  :hug:


----------



## ariella42

Sorry to be Debbie Downer on an otherwise happy thread today, but I've hardly stopped crying since it happened. It's a good thing I got the twelve-pack of tissues last time.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You need a twelve pack of something else for this.... I just wish I could give you a real hug... This is so hard


----------



## ThreeHavens

Oh no, Ariella ... I know words can't express. So sorry.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Please tell your husband, I don't think animal crackers could have killed her. :hug: Sometimes these things happen and we never really know why. It's awful and I'm so sorry.


----------



## glndg

Oh, no! I'm so sorry, Ariella. How horrible! I hope they find answers for you.


----------



## ariella42

Would you guys continue feeding her milk to the kids? We don't have much that she produced left, but I don't want the kids getting sick if it might be something that could be transmitted through the milk. Also, we have the Nubian, Starlet, producing a whopping 1 cup per milking, but she's on antibiotics. We're going to have to supplement with cow's milk at some point, but should we go ahead and feed her milk to them, too?


----------



## goathiker

The antibiotics won't hurt the kids, there's not much in the milk and if she's on Tylan there is none actually. 

If the doe had Listeria, the kids can get sick from her milk.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hope you get it figured out, Ariella. So sorry about Nellie.

My son just got back, he had my oldest daughter cut his hair and trim his beard. He's got it all shaved off except for about a 4 inch wide strip on top, and that's about 6 inches long. It looks silly to put it lightly :lol: 
And I have a pounding headache, playing the waiting game for it to go away.


----------



## margaret

SO sorry about Nellie Ariella That's terrible!:hug:


----------



## margaret

Sorry about Nellie Ariella That's terrible!:hug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Temper has a snotty nose now....  poor gal... One thing after the other..


----------



## ariella42

Aww, poor girl  I hope she gets better soon!


----------



## glndg

Seen today.......:-o


----------



## StreetGoats

*new squirrel eater...lol*

And of course, being new, when I originally clicked on this thread it took me to the first page not the last so i'm commenting from first page. omg crazy! going to leave my message anyone cause i'm random like that.

squirrel meat is good!  So is pheasant, rabbit, deer, gator...and of course goat! LOL

Hello, I'm relatively new to the site! We moved back to my husband's hometown and joined my father in law in his goat raising adventures. I have never been so exhausted before! lol And now I know why people raise vegetables instead. Had a particularly rough Feb with cold babies....we've learned to go with my first instinct! If I say, I don't like how that goat looks...we act now...cause whether I knew why I didn't like how it looked, I've been right every time. our farm is about a two mile drive from house and i'll randomly feel like I need to go down there. yesterday I was leaving house at 3pm. My husband "why?...never mind, just go and call me when you figure out what is bugging you" sure enough, one of my recently weaned bottle babies was down with severe anemia.

I tend to get a long better with men in person because I don't deal well with all the drama...you'll get a lot further being straight up with me. I'm just too 'simple' to play games. But life can get quiet and lonely. 

And I like to chat too...haha... :new here::brickwall:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> Seen today.......:-o


:lol:


----------



## ariella42

Hi, StreetGoats! Welcome to the TGS!


----------



## ariella42

Serenity decided she wants to be a big goat and eat on the milk stand today. Of course, she still wanted her bottle :lol:


----------



## glndg

Welcome to TGS, Street Goats! :smile:

Ariella, Serenity's pretty smart. She'll be all milk stand trained before she is off the bottle.


----------



## ariella42

She is a smart cookie, even if she's a pain sometimes


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've been watching TV on Hulu the past couple days, and EVERY time the commercials come on, it's Gary Busey! :hair: :GAAH: :lol: He creeps me out so much, such a weird and scary person, I hate those commercials!! :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I hate all commercials... That why I like Netflix.. Who is Gary busey?


----------



## sassykat6181

Is he the guy with the white hair and big teeth?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

sassykat6181 said:


> Is he the guy with the white hair and big teeth?


Yes! His mouth is ALWAYS open and he always says his name in his commercials, I hate it!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol like that guy that used to do all the infomercials? Billy Mayes or something?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, not even close.... google Gary Busey commercials :lol: He usually does amazon tv commercials


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol nah, I'll let you suffer alone


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So Lacie, maybe you could come to one of the shows so we could meet! Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Maybe in a couple years, I only have one showable doe :lol: Plus it's really hard to leave the rest of the zoo for any amount of time. All the shows are 2 days shows these days....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, why do they do that? Isn't it hard for everyone to get away for two days or more?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's because of the Nigerians.... they come in hoards :lol: Very rarely were there 2 day shows out here in the 80's and 90's.
And yes it is harder, because that takes away everyone's weekend, or they have to take off work, spend money for a place to stay, or bring a camper


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, I can't stay away from the farm so I will have to drive back home Saturday night from the cccdga show..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's another problem I have, I'm too far away from everyone to go back home for the night. 

Though because less and less people are coming to the 2 day shows, they're thinking of going back to one day shows.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, I saw that on a FB page they are thinking about making it one day... They should just have a separate day for ND and let everyone else come and go the other day


----------



## goathiker

This may not be good...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That is not good Jill!

Did you get my message?


----------



## goathiker

Yes, I will help you soon. We're doing evacuation strategy. That's only a mile and a half away.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thank you. Definitely take care of your farm and fam first, that's scary!


----------



## ariella42

Oh no, Jill! Stay safe!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Praying, Jill! Wish I was closer, I'd help trailor them. Glad you have an evacuation plan going.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Some of you may think this is stupid of me but i'm too worried to care. My dachshund that I inherited from my granny is showing signs of IVDD. And now that my father has been recovering from his heart attack he cannot work and my mom already couldn't work so we probably wont be able to pay for the surgery needed for my favorite pup. If y'all could just PRAY for him to heal quickly and hope that it is not IVDD and that it's just a sprain, I would be SO GRATEFUL to you. He literally means the world to me. Please help me.








Kayla Renee


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hope everything is ok, Jill.
Prayers for your dog Kayla.

In better news, creepy guy #2 moved on and found someone like him. My sister saw him and his girlfriend up at the hospital today, they were trying to scam them out of drugs with fake prescriptions.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Lacie, know anyone selling a REALLY cheap but safe 2 horse trailer?


----------



## glndg

Praying for both Jill and Kayla, the families and animals. Hope all turns out okay.

Kayla, maybe you could try a Go Fund Me. I net people would help.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, I don't know hardly anyone with a trailer, let alone selling one


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My aunt always got super cheap horse trailers... How come I can't find one?...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Franklin has a scur


----------



## goathiker

HappyCaliGoats said:


> A REALLY cheap but safe 2 horse trailer?


 :ROFL: funny joke :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No... Not funny


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How's the fire?


----------



## nigies4ever

Jill, stay safe! Praying for you and your farm/fam.

Kayla, prayers for your dog.  So glad to hear your dad is recovering, too.

Ariella......I am so sorry about Nellie. 
Prayers sent to you, your herd, and your DH for healing.


----------



## nigies4ever

On a much lighter note, I do believe I have found the perfect pair of show jeans! A friend recommended them to me and they're wonderful! No where close to flattering, but hey, that's not the goal. :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Haven't heard anything about the fire yet. We have excellent wildfire fighters here so, hopefully it will be contained quickly. We are so dry, it's going to be bad this year. 

Dee, your doe doesn't have a congested udder, she has mastitis. She just isn't shedding bacteria yet to react on the test. It sheds in clumps, hers is too swollen to shed right now. Since both does had it, its probably Staph. Treat with Biomycin injected and tubes for 5 days, keep up the Biomycin for 5 more days. Use LOTS of Peppermint udder cream on her every chance you get. 

Oh, and dry treat that yearling or she will it too.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Haven't heard anything about the fire yet. We have excellent wildfire fighters here so, hopefully it will be contained quickly. We are so dry, it's going to be bad this year.
> 
> Dee, your doe doesn't have a congested udder, she has mastitis. She just isn't shedding bacteria yet to react on the test. It sheds in clumps, hers is too swollen to shed right now. Since both does had it, its probably Staph. Treat with Biomycin injected and tubes for 5 days, keep up the Biomycin for 5 more days. Use LOTS of Peppermint udder cream on her every chance you get.
> 
> Oh, and dry treat that yearling or she will it too.


So what kind of infusions should I treat them with? Because I did that with the dc like you said before they both kidded ( Kat got 2 treatments temper got one, both of their last treatments were 1 month before kidding)... Also I don't have biomycin and I'm pretty sure my TSC only has it in oral form.... What should I do? My poor girls


----------



## nigies4ever

Dee..if you're coming up to the show this weekend, I can give you some Biomycin to use until you can order a bottle.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx Haley, I'm going to try to get there sat afternoon or Sunday..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just walked into a restroom in Walmart.. I hear men's voices outside... Did I walk into the mens room?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Only if there's urinals :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nope, I'm good


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Dee, your doe doesn't have a congested udder, she has mastitis. She just isn't shedding bacteria yet to react on the test. It sheds in clumps, hers is too swollen to shed right now. Since both does had it, its probably Staph. Treat with Biomycin injected and tubes for 5 days, keep up the Biomycin for 5 more days. Use LOTS of Peppermint udder cream on her every chance you get.
> 
> Oh, and dry treat that yearling or she will it too.


How long till I can drink her milk after the treatments?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Obsidian is stinky.... Which means I am stinky because he wanted a goodnight hug, kiss, and scratch...... Bucks...


----------



## NewGoatMommy

What makes a buckling pee on you? Is that a normal goat thing or is mine just special? Lol he will purposely come over and rest on my leg and pee


----------



## ariella42

I'm thinking about getting either Moores Pond Farm BCK Ani who is in milk and milking about 9 lbs a day or Moores Pond Farm Klein Karoo who is a dry yearling, but got her dry leg recently. http://moorespondfarm.com/does/ Ani is $550 and Karoo is $450.


----------



## ariella42

NewGoatMommy, I've never had a buckling, but I expect it's part of the becoming-a-buck thing  The peeing on themselves and everyone else when they're in rut is part of why my husband refuses to let me keep one :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I like wren lol


----------



## ariella42

Well, she isn't for sale :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol oh


----------



## ariella42

Ani, Karoo, and two un-pictured kids are for sale. Ziggy recommended them as a herd with quality, healthy animals.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh that's good, I'll take another look


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I like them both, but I think Karoo is more well blended throughout


----------



## ariella42

Yeah, I like her more in terms of conformation, but we could use the milk now. Of course, when we wean the kids in a few months, it won't be an issue. But then, she could freshen with an awful udder.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol that's true too.. Is she bred?


----------



## ariella42

Of course, I haven't even talked to DH about it yet, so it could be a non-issue. I'd like to maybe meet them and see the farm this weekend without committing to anything (but perhaps end up taking one of them home )


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just found out that the dairy that nought my two doelings is selling all of their goats..


----------



## ariella42

She isn't bred. We'd probably breed her to Charmer in the fall.


----------



## ariella42

Why are they selling them?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She is having family issues and can't keep a dairy anymore..


----------



## ariella42

That sucks. Are you thinking about buying one or both of the doelings back?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No... I need to get another doe, but not one that's related.. :/


----------



## ariella42

That's understandable.


----------



## goathiker

I just got a deal on 5 tons of last years horse quality hay for $150 a ton.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My sister just took my truck to go buy a cat in Oroville....


----------



## ariella42

To BUY a cat? Is it a special cat or does she not realize they give them away for free on CL everyday :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's an awesome deal Jill!

Lacie, why did you let your sister buy a cat? I hope it's not one of those munchkins....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, to BUY a cat, but not just any cat to her. She has a thing for Siamese looking cats....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

U can get those free too... Or at a shelter...


----------



## ariella42

Well, I hope she's not paying too much for it :lol: I love cats, but we always pick up shelter kitties. My first cat was a Siamese-looking cat from our neighbor's barn :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She doesn't want a broken cat Dee :lol: The only unfixed cats out here, you have to buy :lol: And she's STILL not back! It only takes an hour to get there, she's obviously partying with another crazy cat lady :ROFL:


----------



## ariella42

Cat lady parties are the best. I hear they throw cat hair around instead of glitter.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh gross! :lol: I hate everything about cats, and most definitely their hair!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Just got my dad a mini Nubian wether..


----------



## goathiker

Ended up with 80 bales. Just need a ton of good stuff for the youngsters now.


----------



## ariella42

Mini Nubians are adorable! I might be a bit biased though :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, I could have definitely found you an unfixed Siamese FREE cat around here!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What should he feed it? It was only eating alfalfa pellets and we don't have those..


----------



## ariella42

Sounds like you got a great deal, Jill!


----------



## ariella42

We're going out to see the goats here tomorrow - http://moorespondfarm.com/does/. I think we might end up taking Klein Karoo if she has a good personality.


----------



## ariella42

Dee, how old is he? If he's old enough, he'll probably be fine on just hay and graze.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He's 3 months and has never had grain other than alfalfa pellets which seemed to be his whole diet..


----------



## NewGoatMommy

This is a totally random question but does anyone ever feel like they have an old soul or older than u really are? I'm 27 and sometimes I feel like I get excited over things that people my age don't get excited about, like this summer I would be so happy if my hydrangea bloomed and if one of my Easter egged chickens layed a blue egg.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well she's finally back, her husband came here looking for her, guess she didn't tell him she was leaving to go get a cat until he ran into DH at the gas station :lol: She left at 2pm and just got back like 45 minutes ago, and it was only a one hour drive to get there, and an hour back. She said she got lost but it turned out she was on the road she was supposed to be on, "lost" for an hour, and when she got there the lady was still at work :lol:

So when she got here her husband was mad at her, then she asked what he did all day. He was putting in a hot tub for an old lady, then she saw he was sun burnt on his neck and asked when that happened, he was all "Oh, yeah that happened today", "What do you mean that happened today, you said you were putting in a hot tub". She lifted his shirt up and was super sun burnt everywhere, not just his neck. 
So she got mad at him for putting in hot tubs for old ladies, whilst shirtless. But he swears he wasn't shirtless :ROFL: How do you get sun burnt front to back WITH a shirt on? Hmm..... :lol: It's been a long running joke that he has a thing for old ladies, almost every story he has about his work involves doing something for some old lady, usually ones with cats :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NewGoatMommy said:


> This is a totally random question but does anyone ever feel like they have an old soul or older than u really are? I'm 27 and sometimes I feel like I get excited over things that people my age don't get excited about, like this summer I would be so happy if my hydrangea bloomed and if one of my Easter egged chickens layed a blue egg.


My youngest daughter. She loves music from like the 20's, the old pin up girl looks, old cars, old anything. Half the time she acts like she's her late 40's or so, just has that vibe about her and the way she interacts with people, she's not even 18 yet :lol:
But I myself, feel younger than I am, until I physically feel old, but I bounce back :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My neighbor and one of his female friends is out there, been trying to back up a trailer for the past hour, they've made it maybe 20 feet down their driveway :lol: Because she's horrible at directions, and they're both idiots.... :lol: 
For the past hour all I've heard is -- "Keep going, keep going, you're doing perfect, kee-STOP!!!"... "Yeah you're going to have to pull forward and swing it the other way" Rinse and repeat another 30 times.... "Shine the light where I'm going so I can see!", "Keep going, perfect.... Wait wait WAIT! Stop! What are you doing, not that way the other way, you need to get it through the trees"
Another back and forth of that later.... "Keep going, come back all the way, perfect, keep going"..... *SMASH* as they backed it into a tree :ROFL: 
Tweakers, funny to watch but they make my dogs bark when they wake up and do things this time of the night :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well after my stressful day, that made me chuckle, thanx Lacie


----------



## ariella42

Someone is going to Moore Pond Farm tomorrow to take away a mother/daughter pair. If they don't take Ani, we're going to take her. Karoo is already spoken for, which is okay. Ani looked a lot better in person than in the photos and I think that in a year or two she might turn into a very lovely doe (she's two now and slightly awkward). I don't like her teat size, but she's very easy to milk. If they take Ani and her daughter, we might get the kid from the other doe. I'd like that doe (she's milking 15 lbs a day), but they don't think she'd handle the transition well without her daughter and that would put us at $1000 for goats. Anyway, we'll know tomorrow.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They just don't want to bottle feed lol


----------



## ariella42

Haha, well the kids are over 3 months old and HUGE! So I think they could probably wean them :lol: All of those does were enormous, actually.


----------



## ariella42

Moores Pond Farm Kookaburra is the one milking 15+ lbs a day. http://moorespondfarm.com/does/


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How bad of a fault is u even udder halves?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

According to this sign foxtails, oak trees, and ponderosa pine trees are deadly??


----------



## ariella42

I think it depends on the degree, but I'm no expert.


----------



## ariella42

What sign?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry, I do that a lot huh?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This togg is literally laying here streaming milk.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> How bad of a fault is u even udder halves?


Slight to serious depending on the degree.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It doesn't look too bad


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm picking up Delilah next week


----------



## ariella42

Congrats, Lacie  You're posting lots of pics once you get her, right?


----------



## ariella42

By the way, I was told I could come back in August when they have their LA to get whoever I get from them appraised. How does that work with the ADGA since my herd of 1 at the time was already appraised in June?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, I'll see if I can find my camera battery charger by then! If not, you might just have to deal with a phone pic :lol:

I'm not following.... Are you asking if you can reappraise in Aug, even though you had yours done not that long ago?


----------



## ariella42

Yes. Also, I'm not scheduled on her stop, so I'm not sure if that would be an issue.


----------



## ariella42

Oh, and only my Alpine, Nellie, who passed away was appraised at the earlier appraisal. I didn't have Starlet and the kids weren't old enough.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I really want to watch the Nubian show but it is taking so long.... I should go home soon,,


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well if you only have one other doe, I think if you contacted the appraiser and scheduled yourself it would be fine


----------



## goathiker

I had my buck appraised with someone else's herd, I just signed a lease form.


----------



## ariella42

Thanks, guys! I'll contact ADGA and see if I can figure it out.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This lamancha doe is squirting milk all around the ring!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nubians are starting! I can't believe I lasted this long!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What are you watching? Live stream or are you at the fair?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm leaving the fair now! It was fun! The doe I want got 1st place milking yearling!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats




----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Of course she did, I have an eye for such animals :lol: She looks really good in that pic. So are you getting her?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Found my camera battery charger! :stars:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She was the only one in her class


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Seriously? :lol: Oh well, she still looks nice in that pic, better than the barn pic.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is this too uneven?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What happened?! It was even.... The floor is even, but the medial is not... hmm.... that one's up to you, you can probably get an even medial on her doe kids. Breed her to the blind ladies white buck


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You don't think Obsidian will have a good medial?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh, and they are waaaay over filled..... They were supposed to sow this morning... The show took a lot longer than anticipated...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Who has the better rear legs of the two?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Galaxy would have placed extremely well in the dry yearling class.... She wouldn't have gotten any worse than second IMO


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Of which two?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The bucks, which one has better rear legs, because that's important too when picking one to breed her to.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have never seen the white buckling in a natural stance... Only over stretched and pinched down..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But the white bucklings dam looks more sickle like this doe, where obsidian is on the postyer side


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have seen pix of does that had uneven udders as yearlings and they filled pretty well... But I have also seen he opposite...


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> This lamancha doe is squirting milk all around the ring!


Mine? :lol: I had to relieve her a couple times in the shavings


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, I'm not saying she's bad, I'm just surprised how different it looks in that pic vs the other one. If the other bucks dam has sickle legs too, then obsidian is who I'd breed her to. 

Sorry I've been in and out, I had to go ask my sister for $20 and that turned into a sitting through a 2hr convo about her new cat.... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nigies4ever said:


> Mine? :lol: I had to relieve her a couple times in the shavings


Lol no! It was one with the right side of her udder half the size of the left side... And the right side was leaking in the ring...

You didn't tell everyone the awesome news that Athena got First!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

A lot of people there did not relieve their does at all.........


----------



## goathiker

This is why you bleach your goats feet when you're done in the ring. The CAE virus is easy to kill, if you catch it before it's tracked into their own pen.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Good to know, thanx Jill, I will add that to my list of things to bring, spray bottle of bleach!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What's your opinion on that udder Jill?


----------



## goathiker

It looks to me like it's resting against the left hind leg and twisting just a bit from the pressure.


----------



## nigies4ever

Dee, you should do the show next year...the premiums are amazing. With just my two entries, a first for Athena and a sixth for Scarlett, I made $60. My friend with 6 NDs made $300...and group classes give you even more $$


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Apparently a lot of people like lamanchas, even the judge said there were a lot!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nigies4ever said:


> Dee, you should do the show next year...the premiums are amazing. With just my two entries, a first for Athena and a sixth for Scarlett, I made $60. My friend with 6 NDs made $300...and group classes give you even more $$


What!? That's awesome! I'd love to do it next year, I wish I did it this year...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats




----------



## ariella42

Well, it looks like we're getting Ani  We might get her kid too.


----------



## glndg

Yay!


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> ".............So when she got here her husband was mad at her, then she asked what he did all day. He was putting in a hot tub for an old lady, then she saw he was sun burnt on his neck and asked when that happened, he was all "Oh, yeah that happened today", "What do you mean that happened today, you said you were putting in a hot tub". She lifted his shirt up and was super sun burnt everywhere, not just his neck.
> So she got mad at him for putting in hot tubs for old ladies, whilst shirtless. But he swears he wasn't shirtless :ROFL: How do you get sun burnt front to back WITH a shirt on? Hmm..... :lol: It's been a long running joke that he has a thing for old ladies, almost every story he has about his work involves doing something for some old lady, usually ones with cats :lol:


Made me think of this:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hello all, you may or may not remember me :lol: but I'm back and will be getting on more frequently now  and my Nubian doe, Moon is due any day!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lindsey!  
And yay Moon!


----------



## COgoatLover25

She is HUGE! She had trips her first time...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! Moon! I hope she has trip does!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

welcome back

Not sure about the toxic thing - mine eat oak leaves, oak bark, acorn, and mistletoe without any bad effects. I have heard that some species are more toxic than others.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My friend is dying my hair


----------



## COgoatLover25

Skyla...I hope she is truly friend and not foe...otherwise you are in trouble my friend  lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Yay! Moon! I hope she has trip does!


Ssshhhhhhh! She might hear you then I'll be stuck with quint bucks :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!!!
It actually looks good


----------



## COgoatLover25

Coolio, she's using the kind that turns green later


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!! Except I bought it


----------



## COgoatLover25

Aha!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Moon says hi!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi moon! Love that pic!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, she tried to spoil my pic but my quick flash camera got the better of her :lol:


----------



## glndg

Welcome back, Lindsey! Good luck with Moon's kidding.


----------



## COgoatLover25

glndg said:


> Welcome back, Lindsey! Good luck with Moon's kidding.


Thanks  I'll keep you guys posted


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

We're having a pool party!


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> View attachment 96744
> 
> We're having a pool party!


Jump in Dee! But first...go hug Obsidian ROFL


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Obsidian isn't here, we're at my dads house, he has wethers


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ah well...there goes that plan

On a side note: website is on its way! Lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! Skyla helped me with mine


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm a rebel...I'm using Webs :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Webs


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey...it looks pretty good


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Webs annoyed me lol!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I must be weird then because Weebly annoyed me and Webs and I get along great though...lol!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Sweet Spell kid <3 <3


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Cute!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So close to 4000 pages :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I think I might die of the heat before we get there lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

How hot is it there?


----------



## COgoatLover25

95 degrees


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

90 here, was 106 the other day though :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I want ice cream...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's nice here!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Dee, stop being mean  If ya'll wanna...go see Moon's kidding thread, and put in a guess


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Im Sure it's hot at my house, cuz I don't have a pool..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I saw Will today, he's still alive!  His leg that they amputated is fine, and he's getting around well and seems to be doing good


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Lacie...you still on? Wanted to ask your opinion on a Nigerian Dwarf goats udder...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Eww.... fine.... :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I knew I shouldn't have said Nigerian Dwarf...she's done run off now


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yay!!! Ok , so here it is


----------



## Emzi00

Whoa Lindsey it looks like a dairy goat, not bad but I'd want the teats more centrally placed on the udder halves.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, not bad at all. Nice udder, for a Nigi..... :ROFL: Just kidding, she has a nice udder  Ditto Emma


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Whoa Lindsey it looks like a dairy goat, not bad but I'd want the teats more centrally placed on the udder halves.





Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh, not bad at all. Nice udder, for a Nigi..... :ROFL: Just kidding, she has a nice udder  Ditto Emma


Yay! 2 Nigie haters saying it's good?! Good, because I've already got her full brother coming from Alabama


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Look at them these days, mimicking the Alpines every move.... they'll never be Alpines, they don't have the stature! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So in other news.... Emma, how'd the girls' udder's turn out?


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So in other news.... Emma, how'd the girls' udder's turn out?


Well, um, not terrible.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, not terrible is not terrible, soooo.... winning? :lol: I just checked craigslist in your vicinity, Michigan has nothing to offer, get out now :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

6 more days until I pick up Delilah, wish she had a different name :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

New goat Lacie? Now we'll have goats that have the same names :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, she didn't LA high enough for my friend to want her to stay in the herd, so I'm picking her up on saturday, and will be giving her a doe kid back as payment. Now what I'm finding hilarious, had I wanted this exact doe 2 years ago when I was picking up Nehru as a kid, she would have cost me a sweet $1000 :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And to keep it to where we will never have goats with the same names, I will continue to name them uncommon things :lol: That's why I have Brigade, Roxanne, Vigilante, Fenris, Fergie, Francine, Orphan Annie (AKA Chubby Butt :lol, etc. 
NEXT year will be fun, and by gosh I WILL get my Snuffy Gambler, he may have been aborted this year, but someone will have him, even if I have to name an Alpine buck Two Timin' Hustler, just so he can sire Snuffy :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol, you getting her for cheaper then? Good deal


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well yeah, I'm not paying her a dime, she's breeding the goat to whatever buck she decided, all I have to do is bring her a doe kid next year when she has one :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> And to keep it to where we will never have goats with the same names, I will continue to name them uncommon things :lol: That's why I have Brigade, Roxanne, Vigilante, Fenris, Fergie, Francine, Orphan Annie (AKA Chubby Butt :lol, etc.
> NEXT year will be fun, and by gosh I WILL get my Snuffy Gambler, he may have been aborted this year, but someone will have him, even if I have to name an Alpine buck Two Timin' Hustler, just so he can sire Snuffy :lol:


Don't worry, I won't steal any of your names :lol: I've been working on my own list for a couple months now , I went through them yesterday and got rid of about 25% of them


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have a huge list planned out, but I'm only keeping a max of 3 doe kids next year, and most likely not a buck, maybe one, but most likely not :lol: Which kinda sucks, most the names I have a buck names. But someone can buy an awesome buck with a legendary name if they want :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, you know you will end up keeping more than that next year..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope, because I'm not breeding any of this years doelings. Coup will be held over for obvious reasons, so that leaves me with Babs, Biagia and Clarice as my senior does to freshen next year, not keeping anything from Enda or Fancy, and Kristi is getting her doe kid back from Delilah. 2017 is a different story though :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm not breeding Temper or Kat this year...


----------



## COgoatLover25

If I get a red Nubian buck, with a lot of depth and he's tall I'm gonna name him, "Stoic the Vast"  :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I'm not breeding Temper or Kat this year...


Why not?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They have been through too much... All this taking care of udders is hard on them and me.... I'm gonna milk them as long as I can and only breed Galaxy and my new doe


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did you see my current pix of Obsidian Lindsey?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope, bet he's big though...how much does he weigh now?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well actually for 2017 I'm only keeping 4-5 doe kids too... 1-2 from Coup, 1 from Roxanne, 1 from Orphan Annie, and 1 from Delilah. But that number could drop, depending on how the 2 first freshener's udders look. 

But if you add that to the 5 I have this year, the 3 I'll keep next year, and the 4-5 in 2017, that's 12-13 + the 5 I have :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm not planning on keeping very many but me making a decision on how many to keep is like a squirrel deciding whether he wants to cross the road sooooo...basically I have no set number :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think I might want to ship a kid in from either Soldier MT, from Pensive or Diva, or Sherpani from Finish or Kassie


----------



## COgoatLover25

Diva is sooooo pretty :drool:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He's 200# last I checked. He turned 1 in April







I'll use this pic cuz Lacie liked it 

Oh and I did end up naming one of his kids monster like we discussed! He was born 15#.... Poor Kat..


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> He's 200# last I checked. He turned 1 in April
> View attachment 96755
> 
> I'll use this pic cuz Lacie liked it
> 
> Oh and I did end up naming one of his kids monster like we discussed! He was born 15#.... Poor Kat..


Handsome boy! He needs to go to a buck show  cool name 
Poor little Kat!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm taking him to a show on the 4th


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh neato! I won't be going to another show until this Fall apparently...ugh. Hope he does well!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So Dee, who would you pick a kid from? :lol: This is a test 

Pensive








Diva








Kassie








Finish


----------



## COgoatLover25

OMG Lacie, how do you choose ?!? They're all so nice


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm having a hard time, they each have something to bring to the table that the other doesn't :lol: But while they're all nice, I still have them placed out


----------



## goathiker

Number 2 of course.

Hi Lindsey :wave:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I like 2 and 3, 

Hey Jill! Good to see all the goat folks again


----------



## goathiker

Want to see something funny?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Absolutely!


----------



## goathiker

My new pack goat :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Is that what I think it is? Jill...I thought you only liked Lamanchas :lol:


----------



## ThreeHavens

The Nigerian fever has set in   Mwahahaha...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Here's the line up from lowest to highest producer: Diva, Kassie, Finish, Pensive. Pensive was also a top ten doe in all three categories. 

I love Diva's body, but I can't really get past the production, Kassie is a more for show doe in the udder department, Finish is nice, but doesn't have the depth I want and is less milky than I'd like, Pensive has the body and production, not so great feet and legs, and a slightly weakened attachment.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I think I'd go with Kassie


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm sorry I missed this game... My internet took a dive....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I would pic 2 or 3... Hard choice..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lindsey, this is monster


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He's so tiny :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And I decided against all of them, they're not quite perfect :lol: My Fantastic Four is all I need for my foundation :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He was 35# last week. Black is slimming :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lindsey, this is monster
> View attachment 96766
> 
> View attachment 96767


Love the solid ears! My new buck has solid ears too <3


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> And I decided against all of them, they're not quite perfect :lol: My Fantastic Four is all I need for my foundation :ROFL:


You are impossible! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know, but they all just aren't quite what I'm looking for, minor things make the difference :lol: And it sucks, I can't really do too much with with the big name herds without inbreeding quite a bit..... hmm, I'll think of something!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey, I found a Pensive daughter that milks even more that her! 24.8lbs as a 2nd freshener! Unfortunately her LA score says she might as well have crawled out of a toilet..... which is sad... Mostly F's, +'s an A and some V's. FS of ++FA78, threw an unbalanced udder and shallow chest floor code....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I know, but they all just aren't quite what I'm looking for, minor things make the difference :lol: And it sucks, I can't really do too much with with the big name herds without inbreeding quite a bit..... hmm, I'll think of something!


I know it! I've been looking into the big Nubian herds and there is a lot of inbreeding lol. But, something that I've found is that , in the Nubian breed you do need more inbreeding than usual to keep up the consistency.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well what I meant is mine are from the three major herds :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ah...I see


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

However, I can find some french ones and that would be unrelated  it's just really hard finding one with a nice udder and good body, and has a lot of depth.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'd help you look but you're so picky


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'll have 12 does kidding next year! Finally my plans are going to plan! :lol:
Of course, probably 5 does will going to new homes after they kid...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm so over this mastitis.... I could never handle 12 does at a time!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I wanted 15 :lol: 
Hope your doe gets better soon Dee :hug:


----------



## ariella42

I discovered that about a third my alfalfa pellets were moldy. It was just a fine white layer and I hadn't noticed. I feel sick about it right now, even though I still don't know what killed Nellie. I gave everyone some vit B complex and threw it out though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm sorry Ariella.... When do you get the results?


----------



## ariella42

They said 1 to 1.5 weeks, so hopefully it will be soon.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The peelers could have just gotten mouldy.. There might not have been anything to notice before


----------



## ariella42

Hopefully! I noticed this morning because Star was eating better on the stand than she has been, so I pulled some of the food forward so she could reach it better and noticed some pellets were lighter than others.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hmmmmm...I can't decide if I should get a Lakeshore kid , a Redwoodhills kid, or Hoanbu kid


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hoanbu!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Idk how I just realized that Kat and Temper are slightly related..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You have so much money Lindsey, you can just buy all my goats so I don't have to deal with them anymore :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Except Galaxy, you can't have her.... Or Obsidian... But you can have his sons


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> You have so much money Lindsey, you can just buy all my goats so I don't have to deal with them anymore :lol:


I actually don't have that much money, it comes and goes. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They both have the same DSS :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Haha, I hear that! For me, money comes from work and goes with goats :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol that's the circle of life Ariella!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Are you ever gonna sell Obsidian and get another buck Dee?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No, I'm gonna sell the girls and keep him as a pet... MINE! :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lindsey, you have probably been looking at a lot of pedigrees lately, how many Nubians have you come across with 0% inbreeding?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh and I just got the news that he's g6s normal by parentage


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You could always get a SAADA kid Lindsey!


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lindsey, you have probably been looking at a lot of pedigrees lately, how many Nubians have you come across with 0% inbreeding?
> View attachment 96780


Quite a few lately actually lol, but I couldn't find a picture of any of them so I had no idea what they looked like. Moon's kids will only be 0.59% inbred


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> You could always get a SAADA kid Lindsey!


I've been thinking about it, especially since I could just drive up and get them ...but I'm having a hard time picking which doe I like best :chin:


----------



## margaret

COgoatLover25 said:


> Hmmmmm...I can't decide if I should get a Lakeshore kid , a Redwoodhills kid, or Hoanbu kid


Hoanbu


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just looked at Saada's site, I was not wowed :lol: Get one from Hoanbu


----------



## COgoatLover25

I figure I'd just put a buck reservation down on Holly's 2 best does ...cause she doesn't sound like she'll be selling doelings out of them anyway. 
I need to decide which Redwoodhills doe I like best. I really like Mardi but I've already got her granddaughter so I'd like to stay away from that ...hmmmm


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I just looked at Saada's site, I was not wowed :lol: Get one from Hoanbu


I did really like one of their doe's and then I saw her daughter and I decide I did not want a goat that looked like that :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

From Holly, I'd go with a kid from Always Easy or Gypsy Vegas


----------



## COgoatLover25

What about Misty Moonlight?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, or her


----------



## COgoatLover25

I like her and Gypsy Vegas...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Always is American... Do you know how hard it is for a small farm to sell an American Nubian?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Americans are very hard to sell ( I know from experience lol ) but there is this one American doe that is so nice! Her udder is beautiful too


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

A lot of Americans look better than w PB but it's just that stupid title that makes them so hard to sell..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I haven't gotten any for that reason... And I have found some really nice ones... I was thinking about putting a reservation on one of her bucks too, but I know I won't have the money by the time they are born..


----------



## COgoatLover25

I still think you should be able to breed up to Purebred...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I honestly couldn't care less when buying an american or purebred. The americans are usually better, but sometimes not. I think it's stupid, if I have two identical nubians, but one's purebred and the other's american, the american will always sell for half or even less that the purebred.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey guys.... 
Had a horrible end to my night yesterday.... We lost Ellie... :'( 
She some how broke her leg and I just couldn't afford the vet.... And when I did call them, she was telling me the best thing was pretty much to put her down... It was right above her joint and wouldn't have been a very easy fix... And a possible surgery.... Not something I could handle financially... And they wouldn't take payments on anything that would have been done last night and that would have been in the $350-$500 range... I don't have that laying around.... 
It killed me to put her down... But it was for the best... And she didn't have to suffer in any more pain... :sigh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh no! I'm so sorry Skyla! :hug: How'd she break it?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Lacie... It was a rough night... My friend offered to help me pay, but I couldn't ask that of him... And the Laura said the same thing... But I can't take money from people for my animals... Plus, I would have needed the $350-500 up front last night....

I'm not really sure... I'm guessing from the hay feeder.. She always got in it to eat so she wouldn't get beat up or pushed aside....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no! I'm sorry Skyla.... :hug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That is one of my biggest fears too... Especially bc Temper is so aggressive...


----------



## COgoatLover25

I am so sorry Skyla! :hug:


----------



## ThreeHavens

Skyla I am so, so sorry! :hug:


----------



## margaret

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hey guys....
> Had a horrible end to my night yesterday.... We lost Ellie... :'(
> She some how broke her leg and I just couldn't afford the vet.... And when I did call them, she was telling me the best thing was pretty much to put her down... It was right above her joint and wouldn't have been a very easy fix... And a possible surgery.... Not something I could handle financially... And they wouldn't take payments on anything that would have been done last night and that would have been in the $350-$500 range... I don't have that laying around....
> It killed me to put her down... But it was for the best... And she didn't have to suffer in any more pain... :sigh:


I'm so sorry Skyla  :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## ariella42

Aww, Skyla, I'm so sorry :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks guys :hug: your all awesome 

Sorry I haven't been around too much... Been crazy busy with work and the goats and such...
Had LA on Saturday and that went well..  should be around more often now


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Glad your LA went well, hopefully we will be seeing more of you!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks  it was fun and a great learning experience 

I should be around more  I haven't been able to keep up with all that's been happening here! Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have 5 litters booked for spring and summer 2016..... oh gawd.... :coffee2:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But in other news, I maybe picked a couple does I like enough for a kid :lol: RWH QueenBee, or Hoanbu's Pixie Pinata, or her daughter Puzzle.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Pictures ?!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

QueenBee is a pretty doe Lacie


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hoanbu!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

QueenBee <---- Click it

Pixie Pinata








Puzzle as a SR kid


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pinata's kids are $800, Puzzles are $550, Bee's are $1000


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Queen bee is gorgeous!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I changed my mind... Go with RWH.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I love almost every Affirmed daughter, but they're too closely related dang it! And they aren't as deep as I like... I don't like any of the udder's x-rated throws though, I'm surprised Rima won nationals with that....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You don't like Pinata? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I dont like her udder.... It looks like a bowling ball with toes.. (On the website)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What about pippa?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think paprika is the one that they almost lost this year.. Have you considered the FF's they dot. Have pix of?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Very nice Lacie! I still like the 2 does you picked out before though, Kassie and Diva...I think I may want an Alpine lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I like Pippa, but she just isn't as stylish or depthy enough for me :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's a baby!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Diva is related to Coup and Coups buck, so that wouldn't work on the kids from either. And Kassie's udder doesn't have as much as it looks like :lol: I like Bee over Kassie.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pippa's not a baby! :lol: I was thinking of Paprika when you said Pippa though :lol:

Pippa








Paprika


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Diva is related to Coup and Coups buck, so that wouldn't work on the kids from either. And Kassie's udder doesn't have as much as it looks like :lol: I like Bee over Kassie.


I still like them 
One of these days...I may just get an Alpine lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, her website clearly isn't up to date.. Are these FB pix? I don't like pippa..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think they're both 3yr olds.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Pippas rear end looks half boer..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't know, I asked for pics. I don't like paprika's udder, and she doesn't have pics of Pippa's rear. 
Pinata's rear doesn't bother me that much, but I would prefer more defined medial. 

Maybe I'll just go with Bee, I can drive to get the kid :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I hope they'll breed her to zodiac though.... I don't really want a kid out of a different buck... :lol: 

Well, no, I'd take a kid out of Avatar or Klein I guess :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Pretzel has a cute udder


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cute isn't what I'm after!

Now I want a Trillium kid :ROFL: http://krackerranch.weebly.com/lacey-oak-alpines.html


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wholly cow! What does she look like from the rear?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't know, and I might not care! :slapfloor: THAT is what I used to have in the 80's and 90's!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Pretzel is a yearling! Cute is all you get!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Should I email for a rear pic and kid prices?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ummm... Yes! Did you have to ask? I'm sure you looked into all the other stuff right


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Pretzel is a yearling! Cute is all you get!


And Coup was a yearling in her pic, she had a gorgeous udder, and body! Wasn't cute, just gorgeous! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Galaxy is cute and gorgeous


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Cute isn't what I'm after!
> 
> Now I want a Trillium kid :ROFL: http://krackerranch.weebly.com/lacey-oak-alpines.html


:drool:


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Galaxy is cute and gorgeous


How much did Galaxy weigh at 3 months old?


----------



## goathiker

:lol: the kid you were trying to give me last year because you hated her


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, email sent :lol: Now we play the waiting game....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> :lol: the kid you were trying to give me last year because you hated her


Clipping them changes everything. They go from that hobo goat in the yard, to "Oh my, who is _that_?!" :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Clipping them changes everything. They go from that hobo goat in the yard, to "Oh my, who is _that_?!" :lol:


Lol, most people don't even recognize my goats after I shave them ...it's hilarious! :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

How much does an average 3month old goat weigh?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, depends on how you feed them and their genetics. If you feed them a teaspoonful, you can probably expect them to have gained maybe 10lbs since birth :lol:

Feed them like a regular person, a slow grower, probably 50lbs by then, fast grower, between 70-80lbs.
Fenris is 3 months old, and 70lbs, gets fed 3x a day but eats like a dead bird, no grain yet.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> How much did Galaxy weigh at 3 months old?


I don't remember lol but she was small


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, depends on how you feed them and their genetics. If you feed them a teaspoonful, you can probably expect them to have gained maybe 10lbs since birth :lol:
> 
> Feed them like a regular person, a slow grower, probably 50lbs by then, fast grower, between 70-80lbs.
> Fenris is 3 months old, and 70lbs, gets fed 3x a day but eats like a dead bird, no grain yet.


Is that Nubians or Monster Alpines ? Lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> :lol: the kid you were trying to give me last year because you hated her


She had a very ugly phase and was a slow grower


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So I just cleaned out my wallet, had 46 receipts in it :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> Is that Nubians or Monster Alpines ? Lol


Should apply to all breeds except mini's :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Should apply to all breeds except mini's :lol:


Mines average then lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I feel pretty great, my April kids are bigger than someones February kids, and they're a high dollar breeder :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Fenris is like 8-10 inches taller than them, and he's 3 weeks younger


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I wish I could weigh Franklin! Maybe I will take the human scale out there and hold him while I stand on it... We mig break it though..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> Is that Nubians or Monster Alpines ? Lol


Aren't Nubians and alpine skiing about the same size?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I know he's over 50# bc he almost broke the fish scale that goes up to 50... But that was last week, now he's 9 weeks old!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nubians and alpines have the same size standards


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, let's see how this goes lol!


----------



## goathiker

Nubians should grow slower than Alpines, their bone isn't supposed to be as heavy.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

How to worm a Fergie in one easy step! :lol: All I have to do it squirt it out, she puts the syringe in her mouth and eats it on her own


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Nubians should grow slower than Alpines, their bone isn't supposed to be as heavy.


Really? I thought Nubians were supposed to be heavy boned and thick because they are the universal goat? Milk or meat?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> How to worm a Fergie in one easy step! :lol: All I have to do it squirt it out, she puts the syringe in her mouth and eats it on her own


What are you deworming her with using such a tiny syringe?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Quest, she's not big enough for the big goat syringe :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So Franklin is only 55#


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Not to question the wizard here, but I kinda agree with Dee. I would think they need bone just as heavy to support their weight as they tend to be fatties.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

How old is he now? 2 months?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

9 weeks (so yes 2 mo +1 wk)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He's doing just fine, steady growth.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wonder if I wrote down how big he was at a month..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He was 31.5lbs at 1 month :shades: And Monster was 19.5lbs at 1 week


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol how do you remember all that??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So monster is just a little bit bigger than he was, bc last week monster was 1 month old and 35#


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kat is now freaking out because she's being bullied by a yearling...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I'm good with numbers. 

Tell Kat she's being a sissy


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She really is... And Galaxy got really tough living with the boys...


----------



## goathiker

Ah, you guys have it backwards. Heavy boned animals like Saanens and Holsteins carry almost no meat. Multi-purpose means that their weight should be muscle, not bone...Or fat. 

Not saying that they're always bred that way, Most breeds have long ago lost their original purpose.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh! I see!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So do they have weaker bone then? Just seems like the heavier something is the heavier/denser the bone should be.


----------



## goathiker

No, um. Okay, take an Angus and a Holstein. An Angus is out on the high desert fighting off threats, walking for graze and water, etc. A Holstein literally can't do that. They stand in their barn, lay in their sand bed, and walk maybe a 1/2 mile a day. They need the bone to support their weight while doing nothing. The Angus needs their bone to support their muscles that make them strong. Between the 2, the Holstein would be much more likely to injure herself. 

It's like comparing a wrestler to a long distance runner. The wrestler has heavy strong ones, but the runner has thin, very densely packed, flexible bones.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, ok, makes sense!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So the alpine is the wrestler? How did this get confusing again?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I don't know, but I just got back in, decided to rake the goat pen :lol: I imagine all the piles will be scattered by morning :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, in a very vague sense. Most Alpines have heavier bone and don't put on heavy muscle as well. They are harder to keep fat on than Nubians. 

If you really look at Lacie's goats you'll see that they are dairy fit with huge rumens, they are not fat or heavily muscled. 
If you look at Pam's goats you'll see smooth muscled finish and wide goats with no huge rumen and no bone showing anywhere. 

The Nubian should be halfway between somewhere.


----------



## nigies4ever

I can't decide what to do with Athena for breeding this year...breed her in late fall/winter and she'll only have about a 5 month lactation. Breed her and not dry her off and that's hard on her. Wait until late winter/early spring to breed and have the same dilemma next year. What should I do? Gahhh


----------



## goathiker

She should be able to support 3 months of pregnancy and lactation because A. She's a fatty and B. If she can't do that, she's not a good dairy goat.


----------



## nigies4ever

She's not really a fatty...actually fairly under-conditioned right now, which is what I'm working on.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Yeah, in a very vague sense. Most Alpines have heavier bone and don't put on heavy muscle as well. They are harder to keep fat on than Nubians.
> 
> If you really look at Lacie's goats you'll see that they are dairy fit with huge rumens, they are not fat or heavily muscled.
> If you look at Pam's goats you'll see smooth muscled finish and wide goats with no huge rumen and no bone showing anywhere.
> 
> The Nubian should be halfway between somewhere.


:chin: This is true.... with the exception of Chubby Butt, she's has hams and a fat neck :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nigies4ever said:


> She's not really a fatty...actually fairly under-conditioned right now, which is what I'm working on.


Where's she at on the BCS scale?


----------



## goathiker

Huh, last I saw you said she was gaining weight even when milking. Must have been an auto correct or something.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I hate it when I'm actively replying to a thread and they keep PMing me that they have replied to my reply.... like the world is going to end in the few minutes I wasn't immediate in getting back to them :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, and when they PM you constantly about something you know nothing about and really don't care to :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

goathiker said:


> Yeah, and when they PM you constantly about something you know nothing about and really don't care to :lol:


Crap, that's me, huh? :lol:

About the body condition..I think she was bloated from some new feed that particular night. That or her body condition has gone down since then as her milk production has gone up. Either way, she's a true La Mancha now..impossible to keep weight on. She's on high quality dairy alfalfa, high quality grass hay, free choice rabbit pellets, 3 cups grain twice a day, 1 cup calf manna twice a day, and 1 tbsp BOSS twice a day. This is a recent diet change, though. My new loose minerals should be coming in soon, and I'm gonna try and pick up some ivermectin tomorrow to worm her.

Lacey, I think she's about a 2 on the BCS scale.


----------



## goathiker

Nah, I wasn't talking about anyone in our circle of friends.


----------



## ariella42

Haley, I wish I could send a bit of my mini Nubian over to help her beef up. She's a fatty and getting rounder every day!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Can someone teach my girls that grain is for eating, not for pooping in? They aren't gaining any weight bc they would rather spill or poop in their grain than eat it... I used to measure out their portions of each type of grain I put in, but they wouldn't eat it at the rations I wanted... Their tastes change daily... I have to put in what they want or they just flat out won't eat it... Then either Galaxy eats it all or the just spill it.. Or poop in it..... :sigh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, try only graining them once a day, what they don't clean up, take away. You're losing a lot of money if they keep soiling it and not eating it, that benefits no-one. 

Haley, cut out the grass hay, up the total grain and manna. 4 cups is not nearly enough. Mine get 6-9lbs a day


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Now in other news.... I'm totally broke, out of hay, out of grain, out of oatmeal and cereal even, I let all the goats out this morning, they're having a hay day in all the clover and blackberries in the yard :lol: And my grapes....  :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'll try that Lacie thanx


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pictures of the marauders coming soon! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, do you guys remember the almost x-mas foal I had? Noel, my peachy pink filly? :lol: Before and after!

Day she was born








Yesterday


----------



## margaret

Wow!
She's beautiful Lacie!:drool:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And some pics of the goats. Look at Babettes doe though, tiny peanut head, chubby little body :lol: Coup's buck is getting big too


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

More goats


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And here's a Blue Goose for the heck of it :lol: Does anyone want to see the rest of what used to be my kid barn back in the day, it's soooooo broken down and falling in :lol:


----------



## margaret

I want to!
I'm jealous of all that grass! It's hot here and hardly any rain so everything is brown and dry...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It was more of a loafing shed I guess, but it did have doors so I could close them in when it was bad out, had a light and everything in there :lol:
A tree fell on it, as you'll note the pine rounds in there.... but it's still standing! I should slap it back together one day and have a crappy barn again.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well Trillium was a bust, she might not breed her again, and she's a "low-high producer", 12lbs at peak, not as high and rounded in the escutcheon as I like either.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well Trillium was a bust, she might not breed her again, and she's a "low-high producer", 12lbs at peak, not as high and rounded in the escutcheon as I like either.


Only 12lb?? For an Alpine??? She sure looked pretty though...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know, rather disappointed :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How did you get grass Lacie? We're dry here.... Except right in front of my barn for some reason


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I water, works like magic :lol: How else am I going to get blackberries for my pies later? Can't do that if it's dry :lol: It's all for pie :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahahaha! Oh, we're not allowed to water around here..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I would anyway! There's no drought, it's just as dry as it always is up here.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They charge us more if our water bill isn't 20% lower than it used to be...


----------



## goathiker

Ahem* (punch point 2" well)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Wanna help me out and answer some questions?? http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=179661

Kayla Renee


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Took me half an hour to get a mile through town, I don't even know what they heck they're doing. They have backhoes and crap all over the road. 
Finally got to the feed store to find out they have NOTHING, zip, zero.... 
Went in asked for a bag of lactating goat feed... "We're all out, won't have any til tomorrow", ok what about dairy 16? "Out of that until thursday"....got any sweet cob? "Nope, that's coming in tomorrow too", oh my gosh, fine what about dry cob?! "Yeah we got a bag of that". Sheesh, good thing that's all I was getting :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! My girls most of the time will only eat dry Cobb...


----------



## COgoatLover25

My girls eat anything :lol: except wormer...they think that's nasty lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Maybe I should de worm again... Temper still has weird poo..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Fergie loves wormer :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So for my next magic trick, I'm going to take the horns off my bull. He's getting bad with them.
And you know you love the pint size Pollyanna :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ur really going to remove those horns? Seems like he will be a handful..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nah, at the least, I'm going to saw them off. At the most, I'm going to knock him out, nerve block, take a scalpel and cut the skin away, saw the horns off there, then stitch him back up.
He keeps thrashing my fences and everything else he can, so I'm going to give him a headache! Let him think about that one :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She always looks so frumpy :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Awww, she's so cute


----------



## goathiker

Remember the guillotines they used to use for dehorning cattle Lacie? Half the time they would cut the tourniquet and blood would spray 15 feet. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: They still use those don't they? They just renamed them. I saw a vet once pull that little blood vessel out, and it quit bleeding. Now whether or not it was just then bleeding inside, I don't know :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Or some would do a little sprinkle of the blood stop powder where it was spraying, that'll fix it! :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just got this sudden craving for spaghetti with mushrooms :yum: But I don't have anything to make it with :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want beef...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Nah, at the least, I'm going to saw them off. At the most, I'm going to knock him out, nerve block, take a scalpel and cut the skin away, saw the horns off there, then stitch him back up.
> He keeps thrashing my fences and everything else he can, so I'm going to give him a headache! Let him think about that one :lol:


You can come do Eddie too, he's being mean to Obsidian... And the back of my house...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You might be able to band him. Or you could put hot pink tennis balls with sparkly tassels on the ends of his horns :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I settled for top ramen.... spaghetti would have been so much better :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I was thinking about making him a big foam helmet, I like the pink tennis ball idea though.. But it won't stop him from hooking..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Just stick a styrofoam box over his horns :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, that's kinda what I was thinking... But I would form fit it with duct tape :ROFL: and just replace it when he rubs it off lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Lacie , what do you think of this doe?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, god, Lindsey, I wasn't ready for that! Eeh, I'm going to need a few minutes to recover from the trauma you just put me through... :ROFL:

She looks nice :lol: Udder is held a little low


----------



## COgoatLover25

I know , but with some therapy you will recover :lol: her udder does hang a little low but I figured with the buck she'll be bred to she'll produce a nice doeling...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Not too sure about her rear udder...what do you think??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Too crooked


----------



## COgoatLover25

Her legs aren't set evenly either though...hard for me to tell


----------



## goathiker

Her medial is badly off center, look at where it attaches at the top.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Aha ! I see it now, thanks Jill.


----------



## nigies4ever

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So for my next magic trick, I'm going to take the horns off my bull. He's getting bad with them.
> And you know you love the pint size Pollyanna :ROFL:


I want your Holstein..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nigies4ever said:


> I want your Holstein..


How badly do you want her? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

UTD on absolutely nothing, never been wormed or vaccinated a day in her life :lol: Looks like this on nothing but dead grass :lol: Her rump is usually level with her topline, I think she's just coming in heat.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's fat... :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> How badly do you want her? :lol:


How badly do you want to build me a pen/barn big enough to hold her? :lol:

Wow..an easy keeper. She wouldn't fit in on my farm. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I still need to find a milk stand for the show... Unless I just let the boys milk them for the weekend and I don't do anything... I probably won't be showing the girls anyway... The congestion makes their udders ugly..


----------



## goathiker

I hear drums, the natives are restless :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

Jill...I'm gonna PM you with something mildly urgent.


----------



## goathiker

Okay


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thank god, I hate getting PM's these days :lol: But I hope everything is ok.


----------



## nigies4ever

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Thank god, I hate getting PM's these days :lol: But I hope everything is ok.


I knew you wouldn't have the patience to read this one so I PM'ed Jill instead :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Welcome to my world Lacie, shall I put you in for a mod???? :greengrin:


----------



## nigies4ever

Sorry Jill, but my cell service sucks too much to send you a text that long :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, while I don't like reading that much, I'll always read one from one of you guys and answer what I can. It's just when I get 50 PM's a day from the same person telling me they replied to their thread, or asking me if someones story about something is true, will waiting one day to get this and that kill the goat, does the thing you just told me to use do what I just said it will do etc, that's when I want to scream and throw my computer out the window :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So I'll just be moving to the middle of nowhere with no internet now :lol: Joking or serious, I don't have the patience or easy nature to be one. After 5 PM's, I'm ready to close my laptop and leave :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

Ah, the repetitive PMs....I can see why you'd hate those. Knowledge is a blessing and a curse I guess :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I wouldn't do that anyway Lacie, you'd ban half the board :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Sure, leave me all alone


----------



## goathiker

Haley, would you get me a couple pics of supposed weak chine and mom's udder?


----------



## ariella42

I had a closing 2 hours away today at noon, so I worked from home until about 10. I went out to the car (in my suit of course) and realized the girls were out of hay. So, I refreshed their hay and realized Beth was scouring the same way Nellie was before she died, and she didn't want to eat. She was completely fine when I milked this morning. Long story short, I rescheduled the closing, took Beth to the vet, and need to dry clean my suit. They're keeping Beth overnight to make sure she's responding well to treatment. They still don't know what it is, but they're throwing everything they have at her to try to help. Keep us in your thoughts!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm praying for you and Bet Ariella! ray:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Praying for you and Beth Ariella!! :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh geeze, sorry you're dealing with this Ariella! Hope they get it figured out soon! 
I wonder if they are eating something they shouldn't or if the hay is too "hot".


----------



## goathiker

I wondered if there was a weed and/or spray in the hay that shouldn't be.


----------



## ariella42

DH is going through the pasture right now to see if there's anything they could get that they shouldn't. I didn't think about the hay, but I might switch it to a grass hay just in case.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Sorry - its scary when you don't even know what the problem is. I have 6 new goats - no pix yet but ended up with a nubian, mini nubian, Obi, half obi/Lamancha x and 2 Lamancha doelings I actually bought - lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

This thread isn't as busy as it used to be ...hmmmmm


----------



## goathiker

Everyone is busy this time of year with shows and gardening etc. It will pick back up this fall after breeding season.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! I just got home from work, I'm watching my little cousin again


----------



## COgoatLover25

Moon is looking huge, but still not looking like she's going to go tonight or tomorrow ...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I was playing in water, that's my excuse :lol: Then I wrote you a very long winded PM :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

Jill, I can get you a pic of mom's udder, but it won't be full. All the judges at the show this weekend loved it, though. 

Weak chine pics to come, too.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want to play in water... It's hot..


----------



## goathiker

Triple digits this weekend for us.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh good grief... I hope it's not like that down here....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

98 here right now


----------



## nigies4ever

68 here on the coast


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Jill, sent you a non urgent PM, I'm sorry :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol don't do it! Now she will hate you too!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But it's non urgent, the subject title even says so, and it only requires a 4 word response :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Sure!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How old is your mini cow? How big will she get?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ardi


----------



## goathiker

I hate everyone right now...DH is sick and he's like turned evil :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> I hate everyone right now...DH is sick and he's like turned evil :lol:


Must be the new virus going around lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

So, Jill how's the weather where you live?


----------



## COgoatLover25

It's been hot during the day and rainy in the evenings here


----------



## goathiker

It's been mid and high 80s. It's supposed to be 102 this weekend :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Beautiful goat Lindsey! Jill stay away from him! You mig get sick!


----------



## goathiker

Nah, he's not contagious...It's all his :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The non contagious zombie virus?


----------



## goathiker

He has an infection somewhere that had been hiding. Probably from all his surgeries on his leg. It finally settled but, the antibiotics turn him into Mr. Hyde :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> How old is your mini cow? How big will she get?


Pollyanna? She's 29-30" tall, and about 200lbs. She was only slightly shorter, and weighed less when I got her. I've had her for almost a year, so I'd say she's at least 1.5yrs old. Probably not going to get much bigger, just fatter :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Antibiotics make me grouchy too... I hope he feels better soon...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, I want a mini cow! Do they come in brindle?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What about these? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I go by Fiddletown every time I go see Kristi


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Find me a free mini cow! Like yours lol! But brindle! Or black... Or black and white like the ones that produce chocolate milk! :ROFL:


----------



## nigies4ever

goathiker said:


> I hate everyone right now...DH is sick and he's like turned evil :lol:


I'm pretty sure I have the same virus :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi Haley :wave: glad someone is still up..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I know Jill is here somewhere, but I think she disappeared after I started talking about mini cows... I want one!


----------



## goathiker

I'm here, I'm dying in laughter right now...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

R u laughing at me??


----------



## goathiker

No Haley


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh good, I don't like to be laughed at  :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just got out of the shower, but after I got in, I realized that I didn't have any more soap in there... So I had to run across the house dripping wet to get to my box from Lacie and grab a soap really quick! I didn't get to choose, it was just whatever I grabbed. I got coffee scrub! It's awesome! And she wasn't lying, it's really scrubby!


----------



## goathiker

Cool, I have a peppermint soap from the Scottish Guild I need to try out.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Yeah, DH didn't believe me when I said it was THAT scrubby, I was just "being a sissy, because I'm a girl", then he comes out of the shower and his arm was super read, and he said "Oh my god, you weren't kidding!" :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Cool, I have a peppermint soap from the Scottish Guild I need to try out.


Sounds toothpasty lol! I just bought some "natural" fly spray that smells like peppermint..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol Lacie, why did he scrub so hard?? I love scrubby soap! But you have to use it properly! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It feels awesome on my feet, legs, and shoulders!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Obsidian cut his hoof somehow... I went to feed him and noticed blood on the wooden floor under his shelter... Luckily it's just a small cut, but it won't look pretty for shows..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well it doesn't start out so scrubby, until that thin layer comes off and the coffee is exposed. So he was scrubbing pretty hard like normal, and then it got to the super scrubby point and the damage was done before his brain said stop :lol: That part of his arm was the most exfoliated it's ever been though :ROFL:

Yeah, I really liked it for my feet and legs too


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He'll be fine, they heal pretty quick


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think there will always be a bump there... It's at the top of his hoof on the side..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Eh, what's a little bump, Babette has a ton of scarring from her dog attack, they don't care :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Jeter has one like that. It flares up every once in a while now that he's older than dirt.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh well I guess that's comforting! Not like he had the prettiest hooves anyway...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

How old is he now? 

Be back in a bit, gotta milk and feed kids


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He turned 1 year in April... Why, are his hooves supposed to improve with age?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I was talking about Jetter :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahahaha!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I gotta go to bed... Night everyone!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Fine, leave me alone, outside on the dark! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Jeter is 14 this year, pretty old for a Saanen wether. He's pretty crippled up though, I'll be putting him down this fall.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Aw, that sucks! He had a good long life though. Too bad they don't live much longer.

Babette is the slowest eater on the planet. It may only take me 2 minutes to milk her out, but it takes a good 20-30 minutes to finish her grain :GAAH:


----------



## ThreeHavens

I'm sorry about Jeter, Jill. What an awesome boy.

We just got power back after a huge storm passed through South Jersey. We lost part of the doe's playscape, and fencing, but all animals are present and accounted for! The does are in a smaller pen until we can get their usual pen fixed up. Crazy weather! It hit out of nowhere. The roads were in total mayhem with traffic lights out and drivers zooming past on the side of the road, cutting through grassy mid-sections, trying to find water.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wow, glad everyones ok! I hate bad weather!


----------



## ThreeHavens

I love a good summer storm, just not /that/ good of a summer storm. :lol: I was up in my room, happily playing Sims, and the wind started ROARING. I waited a bit, and as it continued getting worse and louder, I though, "Maybe I should head downstairs." :laugh:


----------



## goathiker

Ah, Jeter has done well and out lived the other 2 wethers on his team by 2 and 3 years. The goat packers can say what they want but, goats weren't built to carry weight and the ones who can are exceptions. His hip joints are gone though, it's time. 
A few other faces will be leaving soon too. I don't need the big heavy boys anymore. I'm only keeping Pup.


----------



## goathiker

I love storms, I like to drive up the mountain and play in them :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's the hardest thing for me to let them go, especially the old ones. It's like putting your best dog down. I had to put Thor down in Sept, right after my 30yr old mare died, and that sucked. I have my old red foundation female that's getting close. She's been laying in the same spot when I go out and I think she's gone every time I see her, but she lifts her head up and gets up after a bit. She's not keeping her weight on, and she's going downhill fast. Her gait is all over the place and her eyes are bad, I'd be surprised if she makes it to winter. She's 11, so her days are numbered for her breed anyhow.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry to hear about Jeter Jill.. But I'm sure he's had a great life with you

Danielle, I'm glad everyone is safe! I hope you have ok weather to fix fences

I hope your mare is ok Lacie.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Not a mare, one of my old dogs. Took forever to find her this morning, I think she's going deaf too....

And in other news, I'm trying my best not to blow a fuse on someone, but it's so hard :lol: I just can't handle all the stupid PM's! :wallbang: Do you have any idea how much I hate seeing "Hey" pop up every 10 seconds?! :hair:
Can you block someone from PMing you? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh, is that what the ignore list is for?!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Not a mare, one of my old dogs. Took forever to find her this morning, I think she's going deaf too....
> 
> And in other news, I'm trying my best not to blow a fuse on someone, but it's so hard :lol: I just can't handle all the stupid PM's! :wallbang: Do you have any idea how much I hate seeing "Hey" pop up every 10 seconds?! :hair:
> Can you block someone from PMing you? :lol:


Lacie, don't block me! Lol, but yes, I believe you can block someone from PMing you


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh my gosh, is that what the ignore list is for?!


If you put them on the ignore list then you also don't see their posts lol.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No! You guys are part of the cool crowd  I'm fine with PM's from you, Jill, Dee, Emma, Sydney, Haley, Karen, Vicki, Laura, etc. 
But I am not ok with being interrogated by the "Hey" guy :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> If you put them on the ignore list then you also don't see their posts lol.


I don't care.... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Lol Lacie I don't even PM you I just text you. :lol:


----------



## goathiker

This guy wouldn't have King in his user name by chance :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> This guy wouldn't have King in his user name by chance :lol:


Pft, noooo, what would give you that idea? :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

Blah, it's so hot even my tomato plants are panting :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Poor Lacie! Can't you just stop replying?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It just jumped 2 degrees in the half hour I was on the phone to my sister. 98 outside now, bleh.
Her newest hairbrain scheme is to get her husband to go get her a 20 something year old mare that has arthritis. Why the heck would she want that!?
So she basically called me to tell me she's going to call her husband :lol: yeah that's going to go over well. Call your trucker husband while he's driving and tell him to go pick up and old arthritic horse :lol:


----------



## glndg

It might go over better if she called and asked him to pick up an arthritic old lady. (And install a hot tub for her while he's at it.):greengrin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: :ROFL: :slapfloor: Oh my gosh, he so would have if she told him that! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Oh, you're _bad_ Vicki :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Too funny, good stuff :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Franky, Teddy, Kitty, and Rosie... 'Course they're all standing funny :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

It's hailing, it's pouring, this weather is getting really, really boring!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Good looking doe kids Jill 

Sooooo, her husband actually said yes :shock: They're picking up that ancient mare on sunday, from old McDonald :ROFL: Older couple with the last name of McDonald, it's hilarious :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So does anyone want a monster red heeler stud? He'll jump gates and fences to get people, didn't even yipe or run when one of the mares filleted his face open as a pup :lol:

I'm done with him as a breeder, he throws nothing but red puppies and almost all are clear faced. 94% rate of red puppies, 6% rate of blue puppies.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nice does Jill! They are beautiful!

Can't you sell him Lacie?


----------



## ariella42

My Internet is down, so I'm on my blazingly day phone :lol: Beth came home today. She's not 100%, but the very thinks she's out of the woods. She's drinking well and eating green things (especially blackberry leaves), but she doesn't want to have anything to do with hay.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sounds good Ariella, I'm glad the vet said she's doing well! I hope she is interested in her food soon


----------



## goathiker

I need to do Rosie again, those make her look awful :lol: I don't like her teat set though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My Cinco De Mayo litter, they're all identical so this is all the same pup, thank you Stubby.... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So cute! Male or female?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So I was wrong when I said I don't think my goats are skinny...... Temper looks really slim.... What do you think her bcs is ?







Don't mind her missing leg, she was kicking a fly..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> So cute! Male or female?


Female, she had the best ears, so I picked her for the pictures :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! All about the EARS!!!! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> So I was wrong when I said I don't think my goats are skinny...... Temper looks really slim.... What do you think her bcs is ?


Hard to tell without her being clipped. But I'd say somewhere between a 2.5 and a 3.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hard to tell?? Her fur is so thin and short! I can see those protruding hip bones from a mile away!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My idiot golden retriever(pit bull lol) tried to chase a horse and got trompled!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well if her hair is real short, then she's about a low 3 on the bcs.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She doesn't have very good depth either


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, I can see she got a little tubular on you.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She just turned three last month, do you think that could improve?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well she had more depth before, so it's most likely just because she isn't eating her grain and everything that well, and she lost some weight.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. I'm going to deworm her this weekend.. See if that helps


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's still my favorite lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

There is a bird outside that thinks it's morning........


----------



## goathiker

All I can hear is fans running everywhere :lol: 

Triple digits tomorrow, they moved it up a day


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I can't sleep with fans on... So I opened the window.... Now there is a bird....

It's so hot in here, even my fat cats won't come in to sleep..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm going to try to sleep through this bird... If one of the doctors has time to talk to me about this, I will see if they have any suggestions about sunny..


----------



## goathiker

Sounds good. Sunny's vet has never heard of CECS but Michigan U is doing DNA testing on it, so, I know it's real :lol:

Sleep well.


----------



## nigies4ever

Jill, I just read your PM from the other day and I'm dying :lol:

Here's a pic of "Weak Chine" btw...


----------



## goathiker

My girls are on the top of page 4036.


----------



## goathiker

Hm, don't think it's really a weak chine, his hips are high...What do you think Lacie, will he smooth out out when his withers develop?


----------



## goathiker

Ah, maybe not

"There will be variations from levelness that will stay sound, but the farther it deviates from ideal, the more weakness may show up over time. If the loin is weak and dips as a young kid, it tends to get worse as the goat ages and matures."

"When considering what makes a goat strong and healthy, be sure to evaluate the neck, chine, loin, and rump, as putting all of these components together creates a topline that will hold up to rigors of eating plenty of food in order to produce lots of great tasting milk. Strong toplines are imperative in order for a dairy goat to be able to carry a lot of kids over time and stay sound doing it for at least 10 or more years."


----------



## nigies4ever

Let me know either way...he'll have a nice pasture home at my aunt's if you don't want him.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, I'm not seeing a week chine, but rather a sway back. That most definitely gets worse with age.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Got that Dr appt in 20 minutes, now that that blotchy patch is gone :lol: Guess I'll ask them to order a back xray instead, just curious to see if I have a messed up spine, it feels that way :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Doesn't everyone who throws hay bales? I cringe to think of some of what I did to my back when I was younger :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well the doctor I went to said there's nothing wrong with my back, despite the "hunch" in the upper back and the dip in the middle. even though it's painful to sit up straight or lay on a flat surface, there's nothing wrong :lol: And bluntly told me they've never seen anything like my purplish patches, ever in their entire practice. Looked through the derm book and said what I have isn't in there, so a dermatologist can't help me, then they referred me to a plastic-reconstructive surgeon. Ok..... what the heck :lol:

And the first thing she said when she walked in and looked at me is "Are you doing anything about your acne?" in a rather witchy tone.... I wanted to slap her, I don't have acne, I have acne SCARS. But she gave me a prescription for some pills for my "acne" anyway.


----------



## goathiker

Sounds like you have Obamacare :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Nope, I don't have to get it, because of my indian papers and all. I have medi-cal/anthem blue shield


----------



## goathiker

Alright, what are Dee and Haley cooking up and how much is it going to cost me? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, where are they tonight? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol getting a lamancha doe! For Haley, not me!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh, Dee, I can't believe you betrayed me..... we all know it's for you.... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So the picking up of Delilah has been postponed due to my 47 cents... that certainly won't get enough gas :lol:


----------



## glndg

See of you can guess what this is...and yes, there is a fence and some plants, but past that.......


----------



## goathiker

Actually not, it leaves me with my original reservation on an Athena doe kid...That's why I wondered what it was going to cost me :lol:


----------



## glndg

Sorry about your Drs appointment, Lacie. Too bad they had no clue about the splotchy patch.


----------



## goathiker

Do you mean the Llama on the left or the green faced ant eater on the right?


----------



## goathiker

There's also a black lab under the green faced ant eater.


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> There's also a black lab under the green faced ant eater.


LOl! Very good! How did you do that?!

Actually it is a goat eating mulberry leaves by putting her front feet on the rump of a very pregnant doe so she can reach the leaves. :shock: She did this repeatedly. Unfortunately, my iPad doesn't have flash.


----------



## goathiker

Ah man, I want Mulberry trees so bad...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have been thinking about how to convince my boss to let me trim his mulberry trees..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Actually not, it leaves me with my original reservation on an Athena doe kid...That's why I wondered what it was going to cost me :lol:


Lol yea, if only we can get an udder shot of the dam and see if she's worth getting!


----------



## glndg

Mulberry trees are great, aren't they? The leaves have lots of protein and other good stuff. After reading how good they are for people, I made tea. :yum: The goats keep the tree trimmed and a neighbor gives me his cut branches.

Of course this particular tree is the one that had chickens in it, including the one that pooped on my head.


----------



## goathiker

I have Hawthorne to trade :lol:


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I have been thinking about how to convince my boss to let me trim his mulberry trees..


Put chickens in them. When the chickens poop on his head, he'll want the branches cut.:thumbup:


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> I have Hawthorne to trade :lol:


Okay!  
These are very healthy trees.


----------



## goathiker

My Elderberry should start making rhizomes this year too.


----------



## glndg

Do you want mulberry leaves for you, or for your goats? Goats make quick work of the leaves.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> Put chickens in them. When the chickens poop on his head, he'll want the branches cut.:thumbup:


Hahahaha! They might work!


----------



## goathiker

Oh, I want starts :lol:


----------



## goathiker

What bloodline are you two looking at?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats




----------



## goathiker

Quantum Leap is Dexter's GS too. You can't go wrong with Barn Owl. BUT don't breed to kid as a yearling, it ruins them...


----------



## goathiker

Have you found the Barn Owl goats yet?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol, no I haven't looked into lamancha genetics.. BF just got home so we were talking


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> Oh, I want starts :lol:


Well, these are fruitless mulberries....maybe you really want the fruiting type.


----------



## goathiker

Hockus Pockus, she's Dexter's mom's full sister. 
Linear Appraisal

2-4 FS89 EEEE
3-3 FS91 VEVE
5-2 FS91 EEEE
6-2 FS90 VEEE


----------



## goathiker

glndg said:


> Well, these are fruitless mulberries....maybe you really want the fruiting type.


Those are the males :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

All mulberries around here are fruitless..
That doe has a funny udder


----------



## glndg

Wouldn't a start from a male give you a male as well? The fruiting ones can be really messy, but if you use the fruit it might be worth it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Quantum Leap is Dexter's GS too. You can't go wrong with Barn Owl. BUT don't breed to kid as a yearling, it ruins them...


Oh don't worry, Dee has an aversion to breeding them anyway :lol:

It's totally dark out, and the goat were all out by the feeder in the dark but I still know exactly who's who by their silhouettes :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, I think Fenris's beard is about to pass Obsidian's :lol: His is a little over an inch long now :lol:


----------



## goathiker

HappyCaliGoats said:


> That doe has a funny udder


:lol: She's 9 years old


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't see anything wrong with that old goats udder :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Dee, I think Fenris's beard is about to pass Obsidian's :lol: His is a little over an inch long now :lol:


:lol: Obsidian has almost three inches now! So proud of him lol!

I don't like that does wide, blown teats..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's so weird, why don't the Nubians have beards these days? :lol: Maybe it's been bred out so they don't have anything to pee on anymore :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> Wouldn't a start from a male give you a male as well? The fruiting ones can be really messy, but if you use the fruit it might be worth it.


Can you grow them from a branch like a willow tree?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

There's fruiting mulberry in browns valley area. At that sycamore ranch camping place.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Here you go Jill  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Red-America...or-/181781325837?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You can buy trees on eBay??


----------



## goathiker

You can buy anything on e bay


That does teats aren't blown...You're just used to Nubian pencil teats :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Pencil teats? Lol! Whatever you say.. They look blown to me..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Though if being nicely shaped is a Nubian trait, then I am glad I have Nubians...


----------



## goathiker

Blown makes a round teat, they would look like apples.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'll show you Ebony's udder-teat tomorrow, that thing is blown :lol:


----------



## goathiker

It all really depends on what you're after. Since I hand milk the bigger the teats the better for me. The doe produces over 2 gallons a day and I bet they can milk her out in less than 5 minutes. 

Here's her littermate sister


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kat's teats are much easier to milk out than temper, but they are not fat like that.. Just bigger.. Temper has little teats like a nigi..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night all! I guess you will all have to give me a lesson in teats!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Dee!

Babette's teats are about like that doe. Takes 2 minutes, I just wish her right orifice was a little bit bigger, that side milks out a little slower :lol:


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Dee. 

Dexter threw nice long teats on 3 of the 4 doelings. It's going to be really nice to not milk cat teats :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I saw, they all have pretty good teats, except for Rosie :lol: Hopefully it won't be like milking a sheep. 
I liked the rear end on the 1st doeling the best (forgot the name, I'm surprised I remembered the other one :lol, she has nice width and good leg set


----------



## goathiker

Um probably because Rosie is the worst of the lot and is going to be culled? 
Frankie is by far the best doeling of the lot...
Kitty is pretty darn good second...
Teddy is going make a lot of nice milk but may have loose rear attachments...She's worth freshening though, she'll make someone a really great homestead milker.


----------



## nigies4ever

Y'all are gonna laugh at me for this one..I was helping a big breeder one time and the gal said "can you go get the cat for me?" I brought the doe back and said "why is she a cat? Because of her ugly teats?"

They gave me a dirty look and said "no, because of her personality" :lol:


----------



## goathiker

My FIL used to always say "what good are teats on boar" I think of that everytime Barbara Gene is dragging me across the yard :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

One reason I'm so glad I started with NDs! Now I can milk small teats on the big girls no problem lol! But I personally, like bigger teats, not giant, but not itty bitty


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It's so weird, why don't the Nubians have beards these days? :lol: Maybe it's been bred out so they don't have anything to pee on anymore :lol:


Lol idk... But I like beards on bucks... I hope he gets one...


----------



## Emzi00

Third in Showmanship, second with Billie, first for Ellie.


----------



## nigies4ever

Coccidiosis....ain't it fun?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Third in Showmanship, second with Billie, first for Ellie.
> View attachment 97143


Good job Emma! Yay for Ellie!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yay Emma!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nigies4ever said:


> Coccidiosis....ain't it fun?


Kids got it?


----------



## ariella42

Congrats, Emma!

Sorry about the cocci, Haley


----------



## ariella42

Goats are so helpful when you're cleaning out the barn :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

I'm having to cancel my one vacation for the year because of this stupid coccidiosis.  The life of a livestock owner, I guess.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Walmart... :sigh:


----------



## goathiker

Why would you go in there?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Need stuff... Cheap binder, file, water TP, ZIPLOCK...ECT..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Still need to find whites.. I really don't want to go to Costco....


----------



## ariella42

I need some too, but it looks like there won't be any more shows nearby until the fall.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my god, what an ordeal that was getting the horns off that bull. Knocked him out, started sawing and the freaking blade snapped! :GAAH: SO I drive across town while he's still laying there out cold, see if my sister has one, she only had a blade to a smaller one, and a freaking bow saw with the gnarliest teeth ever, he was waking up when I got back, and got one off, and was halfway through the other one before he started feeling. Had to sit on him, lay on him, get on the ground and put him in a head lock to hold him still, then I wasn't able to saw it anymore as I was doing this solo. Oh crap, what to do..... ran around the property and came up with nothing, then he was a walking drunk, so I wacked the horn with a hammer and it popped off! Thank god.
He has a heck of a head ache, but maybe now the jerk will think twice before smashing and thrashing everything.
So now I'm a sweaty puddle, covered in blood and he stepped on my big toe and ripped half the nail off... jerk :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Geesh Lacie  lol, despite your negativity Moon had twin does


----------



## ariella42

Wow, Lacie. That sounds like a fun day  Remind me never to do that :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Ah Ha, my prediction came true :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Clearly you don't know how to tell their gender, Lindsey :lol: 

Yeah I got my workout for the day! He looks like he was hit by a train though :lol: He was sooo sweet again after the pre-anesthetic, like when he was a baby. So sad :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> Ah Ha, my prediction came true :lol:


Yes...and you almost had the time right :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Clearly you don't know how to tell their gender, Lindsey :lol:
> 
> Yeah I got my workout for the day! He looks like he was hit by a train though :lol: He was sooo sweet again after the pre-anesthetic, like when he was a baby. So sad :lol:


If you'd like me to send you a picture ...ahem


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! Poor bull! Ok I changed my mind... You can't do Eddie!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Haha, well it didn't go as planned!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why are horns hollow?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Perhaps it helps with sinus pressure? Hollow things radiate heat better... I don't know :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Off to the movies


----------



## ariella42

What movie?


----------



## ariella42

Ani and her kid, Harle, are coming home with us next week once DH fixes my car's tire (I got a flat on Thursday) :stars: I may have put them on my credit card in anticipation of my raise


----------



## NewGoatMommy

Happy Saturday everyone. I just wanted to share a picture of my birthday girl. The red head in the blue dress.






️


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's a cutie! Happy birthday to her!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Have fun Jill

Happy birthday to the birthday girl! 

I have one puppy left, hilariously enough, it's the one I took pictures of :lol: That one caught their attention, but they all picked everyone but her :lol:
And for whatever reason, everyone needs me to hold their puppy for another 1-2 week :hair: Can they just not go on vacation? Or go on vacation with the puppy? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! I want a puppy! Have you started breeding those LGD's yet :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, no, I don't want to either :lol: Too big to feed, too much hair, I'd imagine that makes breeding a PITA because you'd have to do a sanitary clip, you can't really handle them like other puppies are supposed to, the cons outweigh the pros :lol:
Plus I don't think they're as easy to sell. I can have 10 heelers sold in less than 5 business days :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow! Why is the market so good for heelers?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't think I need to milk at night any more... I'm literal gettin an ounce or two from each doe.. The boys drink too much!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hi :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Wow! Why is the market so good for heelers?


Not too many people breed them, they're not for the timid. :lol: But everybody and their brother loves them. You can pig hunt with them, search and rescue, agility, rodeo dogs, obviously herding dogs, service dogs, guard dogs, protection they do anything you want them to do.
The people who came to reserve their female were blown away by Stubby, the red stud, they couldn't believe how massive he was :lol: It took them a long time to grasp that he wasn't even 2yrs old yet :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Aloha :lol: 

So how's the twin bucks?  :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

The twin DOES are just fine  I love their facial markings


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I like the brown BUCK better :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

The brown DOE looks like she'll be the longer one...I like HER the best too :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What's with everyone going out of town?! Kristi's not going to be there next weekend either, but that's fine, I'm taking the goat anyway.... If I have gas money :lol: I'll leave some soap on her porch.... after I find her house :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> The brown DOE looks like she'll be the longer one...I like HER the best too :lol:


I like HIS face better than the other one. HE is prettier, hopefully HE will stay that way :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yep, SHE is pretty


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HE is handsome :lol: I'm going to do this the entire time you have them you know? :lol:

For a split second I thought I forgot to milk Babs this morning :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I figured as much :lol: 
I'm calling the brown DOE Attie lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Whatever helps you sleep at night, if you want to think that BUCK is a doe, that's your business :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I shall sleep very well tonight thank you :lol: 
I'm just happy that she didn't have any bucks lol, I'd be happier with nothing rather than bucks...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Good thing you like the brown one, bc the black one looks almost just like Kat! So you don't need her!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My cat is drooling on me.....


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Good thing you like the brown one, bc the black one looks almost just like Kat! So you don't need her!


Oh, and I suppose some random person in California does need her? Lol, I am enjoying their cuteness while it lasts :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wait... Am I some random person? No, I don't need her, I have Kat  for now lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kat and Temper are so soft after their bath!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My leg bones hurt


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol that's the Bulls revenge


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol, jk. I am just really hoping that their udders turn out a lot better than their mother's...hers is a wreck :lol: their sire had a nice dam though


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> My leg bones hurt


My body bones hurt :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lol that's the Bulls revenge


Well I didn't get hurt by him other than the toenail thing, but yes, this is my karma probably :lol: I just cant have him going agro on things anymore :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think I remember her udder Lindsey.. You need a Kat kid


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I found a pic of her sire as a kid and her sires dam today. Looks like she comes from some pretty nice goats :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm laughing bc I'm wondering why I spent so much on a goat without looking into that first :lol: I saw a gorgeous udder and a title and snatched her up!


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I think I remember her udder Lindsey.. You need a Kat kid


I need a really awesome buck, breed her to him and then get rid of Moon...but somehow I've become mentally attached to her :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I found a pic of her sire as a kid and her sires dam today. Looks like she comes from some pretty nice goats :ROFL:


Kat's sire and grand dam?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I'm laughing bc I'm wondering why I spent so much on a goat without looking into that first :lol: I saw a gorgeous udder and a title and snatched her up!


That's how I operate :lol: 
If it's from a friend though, I have no idea what it'll look like until I get there :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Good movie, someone tried to run us off the road passing into traffic on the way in :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Kat's sire and grand dam?


Yup


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Good movie, someone tried to run us off the road passing into traffic on the way in :lol:


Oh no... Hope nobody got hurt..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Yup


Her sire was a bit of an ugly duckling :lol: I found Kat's pics on 2 other sites though :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Nah, I didn't know the old Trooper to go that fast though, just so DH could flip someone off :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Her sire was a bit of an ugly duckling :lol: I found Kat's pics on 2 other sites though :lol:


Really? The pic I found of him I thought he was really cute! But he was just a kid..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Nah, I didn't know the old Trooper to go that fast though, just so DH could flip someone off :lol:


Lol road rage isnt fun


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Really? The pic I found of him I thought he was really cute! But he was just a kid..


Yeah, there's just a couple things I didn't really like about him, but he could just be one of those average looking bucks that threw pretty kids.


----------



## goathiker

Wasn't road rage, the woman ran the car coming toward almost into the ditch and about took the front end off our car. She deserved it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I hate idiot drivers....

I just realized Delilah's great-great grand dam is Clara Allen, who was a Wailea daughter :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wish everyone could just drive normal... I hate getting cut off..


----------



## russellp

How do y'all feel about needle selection? I think an 18 is easier to fill and easier to empty but is a big hole and they scream as if I stabbed them with a dull stick. The 22 they hardly notice but takes forever to fill and hard to empty into the goat. 20 may be the perfect combo. The only thing I do sub Q is ivomec +. It is thick and stings. So I am torn between big needle and get it over with quick or small needle so the puncture hurts less but takes forever to squeeze out the liquid.


----------



## ksalvagno

I use the 18g for Ivomec. Prefer it going in easier. But I use a new needle for each goat.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Morning....I am way too tired :lol:


----------



## glndg

A trick a vet told me is to draw up the fluid with one needle. Then take off the needle because it has been dulled by going through the rubber stopper of the bottle. Put a new needle onto the syringe. It will be sharper and will go into the animal more easily than one that has been used to draw up the fluid. It does take an extra needle for each syringe, so you are using two needles for one injection.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I use a 20g for all shots.


----------



## COgoatLover25




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So true Lindsey lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And here Lindsey


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> And here Lindsey


Nice !!!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Who is that Skyla?


----------



## CritterCarnival

glndg said:


> A trick a vet told me is to draw up the fluid with one needle. Then take off the needle because it has been dulled by going through the rubber stopper of the bottle. Put a new needle onto the syringe. It will be sharper and will go into the animal more easily than one that has been used to draw up the fluid. *It does take an extra needle for each syringe, so you are using two needles for one injection.*


If I'm giving multiple goats the same medication, I reuse one needle for ONLY the bottle to draw up the meds, I reuse the syringe for that session of that particular med, and use a new, sterile injection needle for each goat. I DO change to a new syringe if I happen to hit a vessel and draw up blood when I'm testing my needle placement before injecting.

I start by putting a new "bottle" needle onto a new syringe, draw up the med, put on the injection needle and inject. Next goat, same syringe, same "bottle" needle, new injection needle.

I've been doing this for many, many years with horses, dogs, cattle and now the goats, and have never had any problems arise from my method.


----------



## glndg

CritterCarnival said:


> If I'm giving multiple goats the same medication, I reuse one needle for ONLY the bottle to draw up the meds, I reuse the syringe for that session of that particular med, and use a new, sterile injection needle for each goat. I DO change to a new syringe if I happen to hit a vessel and draw up blood when I'm testing my needle placement before injecting.
> 
> I start by putting a new "bottle" needle onto a new syringe, draw up the med, put on the injection needle and inject. Next goat, same syringe, same "bottle" needle, new injection needle.
> 
> I've been doing this for many, many years with horses, dogs, cattle and now the goats, and have never had any problems arise from my method.


Even better!


----------



## goathiker

I do the same thing except that the "bottle" needle is put back in it's little sleeve and taped to the bottle for the next time I use that med.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's what I do for thick meds too Jill :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Who is that Skyla?


My new doe 



COgoatLover25 said:


> Nice !!!!!


Thanks


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's very nice! Do we only get to see her rear end?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I've had no time to get a nice picture of her! 
Her LA for this year was +V+V 84. The appraiser really liked her and said she should be really nice next year!  she's a hard working girl right now though and wasn't in top condition, and she didn't fill as well as I would've liked her to.. She was still settling in at the time so it was a lot on her..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, she will do much better after she's settled, I can't wait to see her!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'll try for a pic tomorrow if the weather cooperates


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think I'm going to try this mineral, the hardware store carries it now :lol:

Moormans Gro Strong horse mineral, by ADM

Guaranteed Analysis
Calcium (Ca), not less than 15.2%
Calcium (Ca), not more than 18.2%
Phosphorous (P), not less than 8.0%
Salt (NaCl), not less than 26.0%
Salt (NaCl), not more than 31.0%
Copper (Cu), not less than 3600 ppm
Selenium (Se), not less than 36 ppm
Zinc (Zn), not less than 11,500 ppm
Vitamin A, not less than 300,000 International Units per pound.
Vitamin D3, not less than 30,000 International Units per pound.
Vitamin E, not less than 850 International Units per pound.

Ingredients
Salt, Defluorinated Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, Monocalcium Phosphate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Soybean Meal, Petrolatum, Cane Molasses, Zinc Oxide, Magnesium Oxide, Manganous Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Iron Oxide, d-alpha Tocopherol Acetate (Source of Vitamin E), Ferrous Sulfate, Vitamin A Acetate, Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Riboflavin Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Corn Distillers Dried Grains with Solubles, Cobalt Carbonate, Sodium Selenite, D-Activated Animal Sterol (Source of Vitamin D3), Potassium Iodide, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Menadione Dimethylpyrimidinol Bisulfite (Source of Vitamin K Activity).


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Too much salt... But my goats would love it... They are attacking their salt block!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, super salty, but they don't need to eat that much of it.

I'm working up the nerve to call someone. Some lady called and left a message about Nehru.... I may have him sold, but I kinda don't want to sell him, but I kinda need money, but he's really sweet, but I have 2 of his sons....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! You can't keep them all....


----------



## ThreeHavens

I know how that feels, Lacey! My little girl may be getting picked up tomorrow ... she has great conformation but I have so many related does. :lol: Augh it's awful.

On the other hand my Wether is just hanging out ... and I'm getting way too attached. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I think I'll call her a little later. Going to ponder some more, she has the same area code, so I might be able to use him later....
On the other hand, I have 2 keeper bucks from him, and 5 of his does. 
BUT... what if something disastrous happens and he's all I have?! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol like a fire? 








The brown roof like structure in front of the pic is my house..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh geeze, is that just a dust storm or no?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No.. That's a fire in the cow field over the hill


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Poor monster... :lol: but it's done and he hates me...


----------



## goathiker

Evil...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Aaaaahhhhhhh Dee! How could you?!? :lol:


----------



## goathiker

The green symbol on that can is Hebrew for the sign of the Beast...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol release the beast! Monster is going to do terrible at the show.. He really hates me now..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yup.. Hebrew for 666...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh great.. That beast...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I worked up the nerve and called her :lol: She's possibly picking him up on Friday.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw... Idk if I could ever sell Obsidian... It would be hard... I'll just have to never keep a kid from him then I'll never have to sell him :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How many points are shoulders worth...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

8 points for jr does. But she's standing weird, with her head down


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yea but it doesn't look much better when she's standing normal..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She has huge shoulder blades..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And Kat has these weird bald spots on her left shoulder.. I parted the hair so you could see better, but it's going to look awful when she's shaved..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Does she have lice? Maybe mites, or someone's biting her?


----------



## goathiker

That's copper deficiency...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So Dee, apparently it's copper deficiency :lol: Now we know 

Is it specifically on the shoulders, Jill?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She doesn't have lice.. Could have mites since I can't see mites with the naked eye and her son also has little scabs on his ear tips...

Jill :doh: she is overdue for copper! Ugh... I need to set reminders....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Just checked her other side.. She is starting a small spot there... What's weird is she got bit by something on the left side a while ago, it was a bug purple bump, bald spot. The welt stayed for a while.. I thought thats how this all started... I thought it was a goat fight/ bite..


----------



## goathiker

Always on the shoulders or back of neck.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Her fur is thinning/ falling out all over, but only balding on her shoulders... Could the rest of the fur falling out be from lacking copper too?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She had her last copper in November..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Looks like everyone is due for copper except Temper... Time to stop playing favorites..


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

What to look for in goat pellet? What to steer clear of? Which of these listed is the best? Please help.














Kayla Renee


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, it all can be from copper. It's called bald goat syndrome :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Yeah, it all can be from copper. It's called bald goat syndrome :lol:


Lol are you pulling my leg?


----------



## goathiker

Um yuck...Least cost feeds...


----------



## goathiker

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lol are you pulling my leg?


Not at all, a very deficient kid will go completely bald at about a year old. His hair will grow back in but, it damages them.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no... Do you think she's gonna look ugly when it comes back? If I dose her tonight, when should I dose her again?


----------



## goathiker

In 6 weeks...Then every 4 months...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok thanx! I need to set a reminder....


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

goathiker said:


> Um yuck...Least cost feeds...


What? I'm misreading it I guess...

Kayla Renee


----------



## goathiker

Anything that starts with plant by-products or grain products means it contains whatever plant or grain they can get the cheapest. The formula changes all the time depending on the market, every run of feed can be something completely different.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Man, there's some really nice alfalfa for sale in Wheatland, $10 a bale for the stuff with a little bit of weeds, $13 for the "horse" quality.
Wish I had money and a trailer!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I saw that too!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

You feed that stuff to goats?! The vet told me that it causes UC and upsets the goats stomach because it's too hard for them to digest.


Kayla Renee


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

goathiker said:


> Anything that starts with plant by-products or grain products means it contains whatever plant or grain they can get the cheapest. The formula changes all the time depending on the market, every run of feed can be something completely different.


So, I shouldn't get anything?

Kayla Renee


----------



## goathiker

Wow, that vet needs to go back to school :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> You feed that stuff to goats?! The vet told me that it causes UC and upsets the goats stomach because it's too hard for them to digest.
> 
> Kayla Renee


:lol: I agree with Jill, your vet is a quack. I've had goats for 30 some odd years, never once had one get UC, and they do nothing but thrive on it.
Never had a bull or stallion get UC either.....


----------



## goathiker

What kind of goats are you feeding?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Boer and Savannah.
The vet just got out of school. ATM
to be exact. 


Kayla Renee


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Here Kayla, show this to your vet :lol: Oh no, it's so bad for them! What have I been doing to them! :ROFL:

I should take a picture of a flake of alfalfa dangling over the fence waiting to be demolished by the goats below :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Most vet schools give one day of goat training unless the vet student specializes. There are more training classes they can take but, most don't bother. 


Try this..

50 lbs. rolled barley
50 lbs. split peas
50 lbs. boss
50 lbs. beet pulp
100 lbs. whole oats
300 lbs. alfalfa pellets


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Those goats are in TERRIBLE CONDITION!! You can count their ribs!! :lol: I need to call the SPCA on you because those goats are clearly abused. :lol: I agree. My vet is a weirdo but he hasn't killed my goats yet. Theres no other vet in my little town.... But seriously your goats look great.. And cute Im gonna steal that grey/tan/black (whatever color) in the third pick. 


Kayla Renee


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Can you ask your vet is grass is ok for them? Or will he have a heart attack? :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

He will probably have a heart attack. 


Kayla Renee


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

He said something about grass clippings being bad for them too


Kayla Renee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. Everyone got copper except temper and the kids... And I smell like a buck...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Most vet schools give one day of goat training unless the vet student specializes. There are more training classes they can take but, most don't bother.
> 
> Try this..
> 
> 50 lbs. rolled barley
> 50 lbs. split peas
> 50 lbs. boss
> 50 lbs. beet pulp
> 100 lbs. whole oats
> 300 lbs. alfalfa pellets


Is this recipe just for meat goats? I like it, seems like a lot of BOSS but I like feeding BOSS 

My goats always eat around the alfalfa pellets... Should I leave them out there for days until they eat them? I know it throws off the ratio of they don't eat them.....


----------



## goathiker

Are they getting any alfalfa at all?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They have free choice alfalfa hay..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They just hate the pellets..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't think Kayla's goat have ever gotten any hay ever. I told her to feed alfalfa on her other thread about her thin buckling, and she asked why, what's it do and is there a brand I'd recommend....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And mine only eat alfalfa pellets if I leave them out free choice, they do not eat them on the stand :lol:


----------



## goathiker

No problem that's great in fact, the dairy mix is..
50 lbs. rolled barley
50 lbs. split peas
25 lbs. boss
25 lbs. calf manna
75 lbs. oats


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I saw that Lacie...We could have told her to feed Chaffe hay and she wouldn't have known it's alfalfa :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So I really hope this lady buys Nehru, he'd think he died and went to heaven at her place. She had two houses on her property and remodeled the 2nd one into a heated goat barn :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx Jill!

Btw Temper won't eat ANYTHING on the stand.. She hates that stand more than anything.. The only grain she gets is out in the pasture or after she jumps off the stand I give her some bc she is a picky spoiled brat...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Now to find split peas lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> No problem that's great in fact, the dairy mix is..
> 50 lbs. rolled barley
> 50 lbs. split peas
> 25 lbs. boss
> 25 lbs. calf manna
> 75 lbs. oats


Now if only Coup wouldn't just only eat the barley 

Can I just put her in a pen with free choice barley and alfalfa? That seemed to work the best at her summer home by the beach :ROFL: Well, the alfalfa with the stems removed, the phantom "good morning apple" and exactly, weighed out, 2lbs barley, 2lbs sweet cob, with exactly one pen-mate.


----------



## goathiker

That's a good point about the hay Lacie, that high fat mix would turn her goats inside out without any dry matter :lol:

You get peas out of the bulk bin at the grocery store Dee. 

Yeah, Coup rides the short bus huh?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think Coup's actually going to recover this time. She's the brightest and alert she's been in a long time. She actually walks at a normal speed, eats more, makes noise, and has more energy. She actually screams at Babette every time she leaves when I let them out to eat down the blackberries and clover, dandelion and everything else that grows around here, and she hates Babette, so that's really weird :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> That's a good point about the hay Lacie, that high fat mix would turn her goats inside out without any dry matter :lol:
> 
> You get peas out of the bulk bin at the grocery store Dee.
> 
> Yeah, Coup rides the short bus huh?


I have never seen a "bulk bin" around here.. I know I can order organic peas from Modesto milling, I think they are pretty costly though..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Yeah, Coup rides the short bus huh?


No, they didn't even let Coup on the bus, she got ran over :ROFL: It's ok though, one day I'll figure her out. Eventually a light will come on in that dark attic upstairs :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And I'm absolutely going to scream if DH's check isn't here tomorrow morning, it was supposed to be here last week, that's why I've been letting the goats out everyday since! And I'm almost out of grain again :GAAH:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My goats prefer the weeds right now over their alfalfa.. I think they are bored of the same food all the time.. I let them out and they scarf weeds as if they are starved..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Mine would rather not search for their own food :lol: I don't even have to put them back, after a couple hours, they decided they're done and they all go back in their pen. I'll come out a couple hours later, just to make sure they were done, then close the gate :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! There is this weed that grows along the ground and they just love it! They keep following it around and ripping it out of the ground, but it appears to be drought resistant because it's everywhere in front of my pasture!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This showed up on my aunts porch


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Interesting.... is he/she friendly? Had some bottle hounds that looked like that.... :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Female...Is that a Redbone or a Blood?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Female, idk, I was hoping one of you would know... She's very friendly, stays on their porch and follows them around


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I thought she was a bloodhound but my aunt thinks she's a redbone.. She literally lives out in the mountains in the middle of nowhere... Only one neighbor in walking distance, and it's a long walk lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well if she's from me, it'd be blood-bluetick cross, which, funny enough come out looking like black & tans, and bloodhounds :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She's too short and thick muzzled to be redbone, but could be a cross I guess.


----------



## goathiker

Bloods can be black and tan, I had one. She died of cancer at apx. 6 years old. She was a stray too. 
She was never as good at trailing as my German Shepherd/Wolf hybrid though :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I like it whatever it is!  she lives quite a few hours north, but maybe I will meet her new dog someday!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know they can be black and tan too, but it's funny because the bluetick male never ever threw anything other than black and tans or the browns, when bred to a bloodhound or a black and tan, I always wanted at least 1 to have some sort of speckle of something :lol: 
My hounds weren't really good for tracking anything other than ***** :lol: And oh my, the baying every time they heard a gunshot :lol:


----------



## goathiker

My next dog is going to be a Silken Wind Hound :lol: They are way too cool...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sounds expensive :lol:


----------



## goathiker

They're a mix actually, Sauluki and Whippet.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I don't think Kayla's goat have ever gotten any hay ever. I told her to feed alfalfa on her other thread about her thin buckling, and she asked why, what's it do and is there a brand I'd recommend....


They have too gotten hay!! :lol: I just didn't know what alfalfa was!! They get costal hay from our hay field. :lol:

Kayla Renee


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

goathiker said:


> Yeah, I saw that Lacie...We could have told her to feed Chaffe hay and she wouldn't have known it's alfalfa :lol:


You too Jill?! Why are y'all picking on me?!  :lol:

Kayla Renee


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ah man guys...my buck that I was getting from Alabama this weekend just died today, I am so sad


----------



## margaret

Oh no! That's awful Lindsey I'm sorry:hug:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thanks Margaret, what really makes me mad is that he had just started having scours a few days ago and I asked her to take him to the vet ( and I offered to pay for it )and she said oh no, he'll probably be just fine
Agh! People...


----------



## NewGoatMommy

wanted to share a picture of my little lovelies enjoying the shade of my porch lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

Well, as a 2nd freshener...Moons easily milking a little over a gallon per day.
Very cute NewGoatMommy!


----------



## COgoatLover25

One thing I don't like about doe kids is that You can never get a decent picture of them just by waiting for them to pee :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no Lindsey! Sorry about the buck...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That sucks! But now you have more money saved up for hay or another goat :lol:

So a pittance of DH's check hit the bank, I'm picking up Delilah tomorrow morning.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And I have no idea what happened, but I was opening a gate and then BAM, knife in the back pain :lol: I don't know what happened, but it still hurts, I'm crippled and I need my truck back so I can go to the feed store and and get hay and grain :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no... I hate when that happens...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Me too :lol: It's rather unpleasant. And now I have to wait for some lady to come and get a puppy before I can leave  
So now, I have to wait on her, then go to the feed store, then the bank, then the gas station, back home, get everything ready for my adventure tomorrow, and completely change my milking time schedule because of it :lol: 6 & 6.... what horrible hours, it too early at 6am and too hot at 6pm :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That sucks! But now you have more money saved up for hay or another goat :lol:
> 
> So a pittance of DH's check hit the bank, I'm picking up Delilah tomorrow morning.


Yeah...I'm just glad he didn't get here and just die! I would be really sad then, would have cost me A LOT of money...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I still have a nice buck for you


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I still have a nice buck for you


Yeah...but he's not a Nigerian


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Bout the size of one right now :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'll be back here around noon tomorrow with this does daughter (pictured at 8yrs old)! Out of this bucks twin brother http://www.olentangyalpines.com/storm.shtml :lol:

8yr old








On far left. Biagia's grand dam is next, Babette's dam is the 3rd from left








On far right. Biagia as an FF on the left.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh so nice to see my Biagia before her udder exploded?


----------



## COgoatLover25

If Dee gets Biaga I want Coup! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kat needs a bra.... Anyone want to see her sad udder?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You can have Coup, I don't have the patients for a doe that won't eat :ROFL:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Sure Dee, but it cannot and will not be worse than Moon's :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Monster is still mad at me I guess..


----------



## COgoatLover25

That face is adorable! You keeping him?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So saggy


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> That face is adorable! You keeping him?


No... I don't need him, I have is dad.. And mom! Lol!


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> View attachment 97251
> 
> So saggy
> View attachment 97252


It looks so&#8230;droopy lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I know, it's broken!  :mecry:


----------



## COgoatLover25

You need to fix it lol. Are you going to have the vet come to at all?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No, she's better now.. Just broken attachments..


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh, so you did get it figured out… one question, does she have a "meaty" udder?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I can't tell. Bc some people are telling me that it's going to feel a little fleshy when she's milked out until I take the kid off.. Cuz he's beating the crap out of her..


----------



## COgoatLover25

You should have Lambar raised the kids Dee, your poor does :lol: I only leave the kids on Moon because her udder couldn't really be any worse :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol ya, as much as I don't want to, that's probably what I will do next year.. Do you put your on lambbar from day one?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Skyla, or somebody else on here who has actually lambar raised before would be a better person to ask. Since this was such a small kid crop this year I didn't bother with it but next year, all kids will be lambar raised


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well then...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I tried to get the kids to like the lambbar.. I don't have patients to teach them what a nipple is... I failed miserably and gave up


----------



## COgoatLover25

Did you separate them at birth and try it? Once they've become bonded with their mom it's hard to convince them that anything else ( even though it tastes the same ) isn't poison :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I put it out there for them at a week old... The first batch of kids took to it real easy like! 
Some of the others learned earlier then that from watching the older kids and then some that just wouldn't learn lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh her udder isn't that bad, considering all her staph and mastitis issues, plus the congestion. For whatever reason that tends to wreck the attachments. Coups are the same way now after all her almost dying episodes, it started out with just getting uneven the more and more she went off feed, but now it's lopsided and a bit saggy. She was so perfect before all her problems, strong attachments and even udder, now it's ugly :lol: Her does will be gorgeous though, her buck is really handsome 
And yes, that pretty FF udder on Biagia before she had her accident :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And the lambar is easy peezy unless the kid is retarded :lol: Just pull at birth, bottle feed WITH the lambar nipple (unless it's a really small kid, just throw your pritchard nipples in a drawer), day 2 or 3 I put them on the lambar, works best to start in the morning, if they're hungry they will figure it out.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lindsey, I tried to pull them at birth and get them to take the bottle.. Just didn't have the patients...

So you all are telling me that I still have to bottle feed them for a couple days before the lamb bar?? Who has time for that?? Unless they are born at the beginning of a weekend that I don't work... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You really only have to train one kid and the rest will follow. When I have kiddings all week long, I have one kid trained, give the newborns their colostrum with a bottle, and leave them with the trained kid, set them on the nipple a could times but they get it. They all learn from that cool older kid :lol:

Everyone though Fenris was the coolest dude ever because he was a lot older than the others by the time they were born, so they all tried to do what he did, but they were too little to do his shenanigans at first :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I see. I'll just pray that kids won't be born on Tuesday at 1 am again! :GAAH: :hair:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/grd/5085448547.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Look at how nice my Boy is looking!!  his feet and legs look a million times better! And he has hair now  
I wish I didn't have to sell him  he's a big sweetie!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pics might help...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What was wrong with his hair and legs?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Guess I never posted pics of him before.. He was bad.. Lol!
He had nearly no hair when he came here, and then lost it all... 
Idk if his feet ever got trimmed.. So his legs were very, very messed up and warped and such.. He looks amazing now compared to how he did! He could just stand a little bit more weight and I'd be very please


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Dee http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/grd/5085448547.html


:shock: I'm really surprised you sent me that Lacie... I have seen her ad before.. But her udder is so weird!


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Pics might help...
> 
> View attachment 97259
> 
> View attachment 97260


Pretty boy, his face looks sorta funny in the last pic lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Dee http://goldcountry.craigslist.org/grd/5085448547.html


Are you wanting Dee to eat it? :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Well you said you wanted a cheap one, right? :lol: I think it looks so weird because you can't see her other teat behind her leg. Because of my curiosity, you should ask for more pics :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Pretty boy, his face looks sorta funny in the last pic lol


Yah I saw that lol! It's cause he was moving and the branch moved too lol! So it made it look funny lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Guess I never posted pics of him before.. He was bad.. Lol!
> He had nearly no hair when he came here, and then lost it all...
> Idk if his feet ever got trimmed.. So his legs were very, very messed up and warped and such.. He looks amazing now compared to how he did! He could just stand a little bit more weight and I'd be very please


Oh, well, good job then! :lol:

Beautiful lawn and everything by the way!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Well thank you 
I'm happy he's looking so good  makes me not want to sell him for another reason lol! I've got him so far lol! Maybe I won't push selling him, and if come Oct. he's still here... He could have a date with one of the LaMancha does  lol

That's my neighbors lawn and house LOL! She's very particular about her lawn!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: Well you said you wanted a cheap one, right? :lol: I think it looks so weird because you can't see her other teat behind her leg. Because of my curiosity, you should ask for more pics :lol:


Lol, no.. When did I say cheap? I said I can't find perfect anywhere! She's far from that.. The one I met at the show was way better


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You said a good goat for cheap, somewhere, I don't feel like digging, my back hurts :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nubian bucks are like a dime a dozen...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What about this one? :lol: http://slo.craigslist.org/grd/5045971410.html


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She has zero rear udder and looks kinda small... But I might email them for more pix :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

See, getting better :ROFL: She might not be bagged up either, and obviously it's a less than ideal pic. She looks well taken care of though!


----------



## ariella42

Who wants to buy me this filly? Because clearly I need a horse right now :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmm, how much is she? Because I can give you a sweet deal on mine :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Haha, she's $900 and not coming home with me because we 1) don't need a horse, 2) can't afford a horse, and 3) don't have enough pasture fenced in for a horse. I'm still horse shopping because I like torturing myself :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's cute Ariella  you can have my horse if you want.. She needs love!


----------



## ariella42

I have a feeling that if I got a horse right now, she'd probably end up being a pretty pasture ornament :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have one that fits your criteria, Ariella! Doesn't need fed, requires no pasture, nor will it cost you anything. Darn things, randomly going belly up with their toes in the air :ROFL:


----------



## ariella42

Hahaha!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ariella42 said:


> I have a feeling that if I got a horse right now, she'd probably end up being a pretty pasture ornament :lol:


Well that's what my horse is already! :lol:


----------



## NewGoatMommy

I know it's alittle early to start thinking about this but how do goats ( Nigerians and pygmys) do in winter? I live in tn so winters r some what mild. But some nights can get into the 20s. Last winter my chickens got sick when we had about a week of bad weather. This year I want to be prepared. So when looking for a sturdy warm Inclosure for my chickens should I be looking for something that could also accomadate my goats on those chilly nights?


----------



## ariella42

So, you know that feeling when you go out to feed the bottle babies and realize a little goat is peeing all over your foot....and you're wearing Crocs :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Dahlia in front, daughters behind...if anything there's a consistency in color! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They're lined up how I'd place them too :lol: From left to right.


----------



## COgoatLover25

They're actually nicer looking than they appear in that pic, they're standing downhill and the one doe was getting all tense like cause there was a dog coming around the corner of the shed lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Even still, that's exactly how I'd place them :lol: Ask Emma, I can tell a lot from a weird picture :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

DH sent me a video of one of the logging sites. He has to drive down a twisty narrow dirt road that drops off, while loaded. I would crash and die, no way could I drive a log truck like a lamborghini down those roads :lol:


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

Okay Little Bits...what do you have to say about this buckling?
https://bellingham.craigslist.org/grd/5098708408.html

How do you and goathiker look at the back end of a doeling and have any idea what her udder is going to be like? That is just crazy!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Not that you asked me.. But I wouldn't buy that buckling.. His dams udder looks like it hangs like the doe I posted earlier.. It also looks a little funky from the side and his sire looks kinda dainty.. But that's just me


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

FloatnRockRanch said:


> Okay Little Bits...what do you have to say about this buckling?
> https://bellingham.craigslist.org/grd/5098708408.html
> 
> How do you and goathiker look at the back end of a doeling and have any idea what her udder is going to be like? That is just crazy!


I would pass on him, like Dee said, she has loose rear attachments, and her fore is very "rough", it's not smoothly blended into the barrel. 
The buckling himself has a great front end, I do not like his topline however.

When looking for a buck kid, you want the rear attachments to look like these does. High and tight, the more rounded in the escutcheon the better.


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

Yay! :hi5: Picked out most of the same things.....are those pics of your does? They are huge udders. Did have to go look up escutcheon. LOL! 

It's okay Dee!  I'll go find another one just for you! Gives you something to look at besides does Lacey picks apart! :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Most are my friends, currently only one is mine, but I own/owned several daughters and grand daughters from them.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Something is wrong with my buck.... Better check. He never cries like this..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Maybe he just found his horrible voice :lol: 
Hope he's ok


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nope, he was just hungry.. Weird... I never feed them :shock: so I gave the two of them a flake of alfalfa... Why did I do that? I really don't know... Didn't really think about it till I had already spread the whole flake out for them :lol: so in other words, he's quiet now


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He wasn't crying loud, he just cried for a long time.. It was weird..


----------



## goathiker

Okay so to tell on a doeling...Look at the escrutchen, the distance between vulva and estrutchen and the shape and width between the hind legs. 

Frankey is my best doeling all the way around but. See the upside down U shape between her hind legs, the room for an udder you can imagine there and the high pin bones that make the distance from vulva to udder really small? Measure from vulva to the horizontal ruffle of hair. She also has a well defined medial and large downward pointing teats.


----------



## goathiker

Teddy is going to be a decent home milker but, is not show quality. See the upside down V shape between her hind legs? This tells me she is going to have looser rear attachments and she doesn't have as much room to carry a high tight udder. In other respects she is very good. She will be worth raising.


----------



## goathiker

Rosie is going to the veal farm with her mom. She has the V shape as well but, worse that she has wide set teats that are going to be on the outside corners of her udder after she freshens. She already shows meatiness. She also doesn't come close to my ideal for body structure, very small, shallow, and wilder than a bobcat :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Okay, you tell me about Kitty


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think Kitty has a wide v shape. Almost a U and nice wide stance. Her tests are also in a very nice place and pointing straight down b they might be small?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How'd I do?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Jill, I took my glasses off for the night already (blind as a bat right now) but is Frankie's medial crooked? The hairline looks like it's slanted way to the left.
Really nice width and arch she has though! She's out of Dex, right? Are they all?


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

goathiker said:


> Okay, you tell me about Kitty


Okay...I think Kitty does have a wide V. But she isn't going to be as high and tight as Frankie? the first one. She looks like she is going to be crooked to me. Might just be how she is standing...Her teats look straight and set in the middle but they will be shorter and fatter. Shorter isnt as good but not sure about being bigger around. Its the crooked look that turns me off. She looks crooked from her legs and her udder. Blah! Wish I could see the pic while typing....She is definitely longer from vulva to escrutcheon? then the first doeling.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I halfway shaved Kat... In the dark.. On the milk stand that is against a wall on her right side... We'll see what she looks like in the morning :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, they are all out of Dex. I think it's just because she has 2 inch hair on her udder area but, I'll double check tomorrow. 

Dee, Rosie is in that picture as well so you can compare. See the horizontal ruffles? That's where her escrutcheon ends.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh ya, definitely more of a u shape


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

goathiker said:


> Rosie is going to the veal farm with her mom. She has the V shape as well but, worse that she has wide set teats that are going to be on the outside corners of her udder after she freshens. She already shows meatiness. She also doesn't come close to my ideal for body structure, very small, shallow, and wilder than a bobcat :lol:


Is the meatiness...the blob between her teats? LOL! Makes her look like she wont have a medial.


----------



## goathiker

I'll get better pictures when I pull them off mom next week. She has one leg back and is getting shoved out of the hay feeder.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Biagia's kids are the widest and best arched kids I've seen in a while. I need to get her doe kid growing better, I think her entire issue is that she's not as competitive as her brother, so she gets waaay less milk. 
She's getting supplemented starting tomorrow, she takes a bottle just fine, just haven't had the extra milk. 
Chubby Butt isn't as rounded in the escutcheon as I like, and I can't remember how high she is back there. I know her medial is straight and her teats are good though.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, Rosie took after her mother's side :lol: She'll work out good on the veal farm though, they machine milk.


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

They use goats to feed the veal calves? Had no idea....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't like veal  I sure do want another goat though! Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think Kitty and Chubby are about the same :chin: Chubby might be a bit higher, but pretty close as far as general width and arch goes.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have to leave in 6hrs  Waah :lol: I couldn't find a tarp to go over the back, so I'm just going to hope it's all fine. 
Better go take a shower and try to sleep......


----------



## goathiker

Kitty's only going to mature out at about 130 lbs. though. She's tiny... I'm going to put the feed into the better kids this time. No Rosie :lol:


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

Hehehehe...now all I want to do is go torment the girls in the barn so I can critique their udders...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

There's a drastic difference between my twins this year. One's way bigger than the other. I think next year, all my kids will be pulled, that way they're no dominant kid that hogs all the milk, they'll all be tame, and easier to keep up on. I have to look at my bottle kids all the time, not so much with the dam raised ones :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Alright, I'm clocking out, got a bit of a drive ahead of me, I'm tired just thinking about it :lol: Night guys :wave:


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Lacie...

Yeah, these doelings that I'm keeping will never raise a kid more than likely.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Lacie

Guess what soap erases green tattoo ink! Coffee scrub! :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

COgoatLover25 said:


> Yeah...but he's not a Nigerian


We're moving and I'm selling my Nigerian buck.
Phoenix Rising Beekman


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm so not ready for the show!...


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

I make a coffee scrub soap too. lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

sassykat6181 said:


> We're moving and I'm selling my Nigerian buck.
> Phoenix Rising Beekman


Whose his dam?


----------



## sassykat6181

Eastwind Farm Dorcas


----------



## sassykat6181

Here are his ADGA and AGS papers


----------



## sassykat6181




----------



## sassykat6181




----------



## sassykat6181

He just turned 3. East keeper, super friendly, produces fantastic kids


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nice bloodlines for sure, just not sure how I would get him down here :chin:


----------



## sassykat6181

Where are you? I'm moving to SC and I'll be shipping the animals. Maybe you could meet the trailer?


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm in CO, it may be possible! Lol, I'll PM you in a bit.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Back with Delilah! She's as tall as Coup! Definitely not as heavy as Coup used to be though.
I also just got a text saying she gets milked at 4 &4..... oh my gosh.... :coffee2:
My friend at the feed store just gave me 300lbs of dry cob too! :stars: :wahoo:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Yay! Sounds like a good day! Want pix!


----------



## COgoatLover25

We need pics!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Lindsey, you know a lot about ND's right??


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, what's up?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ever heard of this herd?







The one on top


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She is AGS registered and I don't know how to look up those pedigrees lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, never heard of it :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx Lacie lol! Go get some pix!


----------



## goathiker

She's at Oak Branch Farms...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Fine, Dee, but they're really crappy pics. She's afraid of the dogs and Coup and Babs have been bullying her a bit. 
Guess how much grain she gets per milking.... I'm shocked :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, the lady that made arrangements to pick up Nehru just called. She "hates to do it, he's from such gorgeous, achieved goats, but she just can't buy him without knowing what his dam milked" :eyeroll: So I guess having both grand-dams on test and place at nationals, and one even being reserve and in the top 3 isn't good enough :lol: She HAS to know what the dam milked.....
Her loss, sounds like a fruit loop anyway :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ever heard of this herd?
> View attachment 97308
> 
> The one on top


Never heard of it


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Fine, Dee, but they're really crappy pics. She's afraid of the dogs and Coup and Babs have been bullying her a bit.
> Guess how much grain she gets per milking.... I'm shocked :lol:


She's pretty....what's her pedigree?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001647854


----------



## ariella42

Congrats on your new girl, Lacie! She's purdy  Sorry about the buyer for Nehru, but I agree - her loss.


----------



## ariella42

I got my new girls today  Ani is by far, the largest goat we own now. Harle, her kid, is 3.5 months old and already bigger than our mini yearlings


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pretty gal Lacie 

My boss was 'yelling' at me for buying all the canning jars lol! He told me he has to keep reordering them cause I keep buying them LOL! I buy four or five cases a week of jars.. Lol! It's bad!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Very pretty girls Ariella!


----------



## ariella42

What do you do with all of those jars? We hardly have space for a fraction of that. Have you started a jar collection instead of a goat collection? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks! She's really sweet. If only the goats would stop surrounding the water so she could get a drink! Such bullies!
Yeah, she was kind of a little weird anyway.... everything happens for a reason. Guess he's supposed to go to someone else.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001647854


Not that I know anything about Alpine lines...but looks nice :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh wow, I didn't know you got a new goat too! What her ped?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Pretty girls Ariella!


----------



## ariella42

This is the 2-year-old's http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001648895 and her daughter's http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001725316. We're taking them both back in August for LA.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> Not that I know anything about Alpine lines...but looks nice :lol:


Her dam is a 22lb a day milker if that helps you :lol: Also making Delilah the great-great-great-grand daughter to one of my favorite girls


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ariella42 said:


> What do you do with all of those jars? We hardly have space for a fraction of that. Have you started a jar collection instead of a goat collection? :lol:


We have two freezers for just milk, (I have like 50 gallons frozen right now lol!) plus what's in the fridge, what I sell, and the little we have in the meat freezer... Haha! I have so many jars and so much milk!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ariella42 said:


> This is the 2-year-old's http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001648895 and her daughter's http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001725316. We're taking them both back in August for LA.


I only recognise the back of the pedigree's :lol: But congrats! You got a frenchie


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> We have two freezers for just milk, (I have like 50 gallons frozen right now lol!) plus what's in the fridge, what I sell, and the little we have in the meat freezer... Haha! I have so many jars and so much milk!


Wow, how long have you been storing milk? :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Her dam is a 22lb a day milker if that helps you :lol: Also making Delilah the great-great-great-grand daughter to one of my favorite girls


Oooooooooo, I like that doe :drool:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Just this spring lol! Once the babies left it just piled up!!


----------



## ariella42

Thanks  Brankton is pretty popular around here, but it's definitely not a name like some of the West Coast breeders have. We're breeding at least one of them to Charmer this year. I haven't decided on who or who to breed the other too, yet, though.


----------



## ariella42

Skyla, you should send some to me! :lol: Our little ones are on mostly cow milk right now because Starlet's only giving us a quart a day :eyeroll: Hopefully Ani will even it out a bit, though I know Harle is drinking a ton right now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ariella42 said:


> Skyla, you should send some to me! :lol: Our little ones are on mostly cow milk right now because Starlet's only giving us a quart a day :eyeroll: Hopefully Ani will even it out a bit, though I know Harle is drinking a ton right now.


I so would!! LOL!

I ran out of jars yesterday, so I had to dump milk the past two days, just picked up some more at work and will be getting more after I get my check tomorrow lol!


----------



## ariella42

By the way, someone remind me not to wear Crocs to put up goats. This was the second day in a row that someone decided to sweetly pee on my foot :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh yuck!!  lol!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've very rarely been peed on by goats :lol: Unless where's talking about newborns, then I've had my fair share :lol:


----------



## ThreeHavens

My girls have spite peed on my foot a couple times.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ugh... Even after school I'm busy :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Sydney!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sheesh that's a big goat Lacie! Mine are puny! I think all their feed went into being loud..:lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey guys, so, anyone want to hear the novel of what has been going on?


----------



## COgoatLover25

I think I've become addicted to Pinterest


----------



## NyGoatMom

My mom is too...she's a pinterest addict.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sydney!!! :stars: Yes, do tell! :lol:

She's a big girl Steph! Can't wait to see her freshen next year, she has a fair amount of depth right now, I know she'll drop more next year and the years to come  Milked out 3qts tonight, which is great considering her rough ride and the bullies 
Quaid was going to fast to stop to get the bale of hay on the side of the road  He's a thrill driver I swear. We got there and back really quick though, but doing 80, 90% of the time will get you there quickly won't it? :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, I'd say so!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Both of you got beautiful girls! Congrats! I love them!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And to let everyone know, if you do not have BlueLite, an electrolyte mix, you need it. Coup will drink it, nuff said :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Okay, put your reading classes on and get your cup of tea out 

So to start off on the medical issues: still no diagnoses for any of it. However, we are leaning towards Fibromyalgia. (sp) At the end of next month, I've got an appointment with the pain management clinic and GI clinic at Seattle Childrens hospital. This will be the third time that I've gone to see them and I have multiple appointments each time since it's all the way across the state.

School was okay, it was very hard this year due to my medical issues and my depression and anxiety, etc. Next year I'll be in public school, ugh ugh ugh.

Levi and I broke up, (I don't remember if I told you guys or not) but as of mid-march I have a new boyfriend. He's actually from LA, but he's much happier here in the country rather than the city, and he's liking the goats and will go out and do parts of the chores for me when I'm not feeling well  He's been trying to convince his parents to let him bring one of the Boer bucklings (one of the bottle babies) home with him 

First show of the year went well, it was a 4-H show (pre show, non sale, etc). I got GCH Senior 4-H Goat Showman, GCH Overall 4-H Goat Showman, and GCH 4-H showman in the round robin. I also placed 1st overall in livestock judging.  Goats did good, got grand champion lightweight market wether, and the rest placed 1st or 2nd classes  At that show they only award champion ribbons and titles to the market wethers.

Some changes have happened with the goats. I've decided to focus on the boers and I'll only keep two Nigerian does and one Nigerian buck for now. I may end up selling them all eventually. The market for Boers is MUCH better around here, and I enjoy showing them much more than the Nigies. I ended up with 6 boer kids this year. 5 bucklings and one doeling. One buckling was given to me by a nearby breeder as she couldn't keep any more bottle babies. The doeling was out of Ellie, a gorgeous purebred dapple, and she's already sold to the Foothills herd. I am so excited! Her goats did awesome at nationals and I am so flattered and ecstatic that she wanted to buy one of _my_ goats. I bought a december doeling from her too, she's 75% and took reserve overall junior percentage champion doe. It was a competitive class and for her debut show I am so excited she did so well. I sold two wethers as freezer pets, so all I have left is two market wethers out of Annie, and the red bottle buckling from my friend. So this year has been successful with the Boers (first time kidding with them) and I am really excited about next year already!

My next show will be the Big Top Boer Show in Chehalis, WA in mid July. (My first sanctioned show ever!) I'll be bringing Ellie, Vela (whom I got from Shelley Clark at FTHLS) and Captain Jack (the red bottle buckling). Lacie, he was the one you suggested I switch to real milk instead of the formula.

I'll be selling a market wether at each Walla Walla and Dayton Fair, and I'm hoping to make it to 2 or 3 other sanctioned shows through the year. Shelley will be showing the dappled doe out of Ellie, so I will be able to see her grow up in person and likely show her a few times too! 

I think that's about it.... No plans for the 4th yet. I'll make a thread later showing this years' Boer kids and show pictures and stuff and keep it updated throughout the year. I need to come up with a herd name for the boer goats still.... :chin:

Oh, Lance (the boy) came up here on the 19th and isn't leaving till the 6th


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Wow, lots of stuff has happened!  Congrats on the wins, and glad your bottle kids are doing well! Fenris is getting big too 
I STILL have not seen any of your kids, so I _guess_ I can wait a couple more months for you to post them, they're only practically adults now :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh, I forgot! I finally got the guts to dye my hair. It's now been multiple different amounts of pink/red/purple etc. It's been two different types so far. Later when I'm on my phone I will upload a few pictures of it


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Wow, lots of stuff has happened!  Congrats on the wins, and glad your bottle kids are doing well! Fenris is getting big too
> I STILL have not seen any of your kids, so I _guess_ I can wait a couple more months for you to post them, they're only practically adults now :lol:


Yeah, it's been crazy!! The red bottle baby (Jack) weighed 70 pounds today, so he's gained 65 pounds since birth! 

Oh shush, when I download the app onto my new phone (borrowing my brothers laptop) I will post all the pictures I can!!! 

Oh, and my mom got in a car wreck about 2 weeks ago. Her car was totaled, she's fine for the most part. Her back and neck haven't been good though, so she and the doctors are not sure if she'll be able to ride horses again  Today they also had to buy _two_ new cars. A truck to replace our old Ford that broke down, and a new communter car since she works about one and a half hours away. Sucks that they have two car payments now, but not a whole lot we can do about it


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Fenris is 70lbs too, he's not well mannered enough for grain though, he just likes to stand in it :lol: So he's just milk and hay fed.

That blows, car wrecks and payments are no fun.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Jack gets grain  I wish he were bigger, but, since he almost died twice, he's not too bad  I'm listing him for sale soon, he got a beauty session and photo shoot today :lol: He's the weirdest thing, he doesn't mind baths at all!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Fenris is like a cat, but a cat I don't hate :lol: He'll rub his body against your legs, weave in between them, paw at your pants, and try and still crawl in my lap :lol: And of course his Fenris hugs, he likes to give hugs :lol: He stands in front of you if you are sitting down and stretches his neck over your shoulder and glues his face to you  Sometimes he puts a leg over your shoulder too :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

OMG!!! I just was called by the lady who bought my baby buckling who was the twin to my doeling I kept. She said that she is unable to keep him and wanted to know if I would take him back!!! For FREE! I missed him so much and I wanted him back even though I can't keep him I thought it was pretty cool that I'll get to see him again. Has this happened to anyone else before? Or anything else close to that? This is a a dream come true!







(The doeling is in the front with the dark head and the light-headed buckling in the back.)

Kayla Renee


----------



## goathiker

Cool, nice that you want him...

So, what did you do with Pup's brother Sidney?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill, can you tell from this pic if this doe has good rear and side attachments? I know she's standing a little crooked, just wondering


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

Okay Jill...if I learned anything last night from your doe pics....my first time milking experience is not gonna be so fun with the udders my two does will end up with. LOL!!!!

Oh well...love my girls and they are my very first goats. Can't expect to have the best for beginning with. Think both will have poor medial, not high and wide, and teats to far apart. 
:sad:


----------



## goathiker

Well, not necessarily. I have an old doe with a really deep udder, poor attachments, and the biggest orifaces you ever saw. You can milk her out in about 2 minutes flat. Part of why my doelings end up with one cull every year is from breeding her orifaces into my LaMancha line.


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

Giving me hope! ray:

Have a good night! Must sleep 6am comes way to early......


----------



## goathiker

G'Night, sleep well


----------



## COgoatLover25

My Nigerian Dwarf doeling used to bleat constantly and it was VERY loud , went to check on goats today and I noticed now that when ever she tries to bleat , all that comes out is a huff and a squeak. Anyone have any idea what could be going on?


----------



## goatygirl

She is just a little hoarse from crying so much.


----------



## glndg

Noisy like this? Born today.
Hope yours is okay.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So cute Vicki! I love that pic!

Jill, what do you think about that question I asked last night?


----------



## goathiker

She looks pretty good really.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey Jill! Right now he's just being a goat. In the next week or so I'm going to re introduce the pack to him. Last year he just flipped out so bad when he saw the pack, it was just getting too much, so I wanted to give him some time to grow up a bit. Nacoma is getting BIG, however he has a scur that's going to need to be trimmed. It's pretty short, but growing backwards towards his skull.


----------



## goathiker

Pup is getting big too. He's the one on the end standing next to a 7 year old doe :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Oh, did I give you this pic?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Finally got the phone app, so I will upload some pictures  this is Captain Jack, the bottle baby  These were from yesterday.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx Jill! I was actually kind of expecting some long critique and explanation as to why I can do better lol!! :lol:

Anyone want to tell me important items that I must not forget for my first show?

I already have spray bottle of bleach on my list thanx to Jill


----------



## goathiker

Food, lots of food, especially water containing food like grapes and stuff.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh water filled treats! Great idea! Thanx!


----------



## Scottyhorse

This is the dappled doeling I sold to the Foothills herd. She has the same sire of the red buckling. These are old pictures. I'll get new ones if she's at the show next month  she's out of Ellie.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Very nice Sydney!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't need it for his show bc I'm not showing the milkers, but where does everyone get a portable milking stand?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Your goats are really cute Sydney


----------



## Scottyhorse

Here's a few pictures from the 4-H show. My next show is on the 18th and 19th, it's a sanctioned ABGA show.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I did t want to re clip Obsidian and Galaxy bc I'm worried the costal weather might be cold for them..


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thanks guys. I'm so ticked about the dappled doeling. She's just over three months and is over 70 pounds. She's really an exquisite doe and u hated to sell her, but she wasn't going to be old enough to breed this fall.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nice! I think I saw those pix? FB?


----------



## Scottyhorse

This is one of my market wethers, Pepe. :laugh: he's the second best of my two, so he's going to be sold at Dayton fair where it's less competitive. This was him at about 7 weeks old. He took grand champion lightweight wether at the 4-H pre show.  his brother is beautiful though, I need some pictures of him.


----------



## Scottyhorse

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Nice! I think I saw those pix? FB?


Yeah they were on Facebook


----------



## Scottyhorse

Here's a couple hair pictures, v. 1 and v. 2


----------



## Scottyhorse

I can't wait to show you guys my new doeling!! I've got a couple pictures from her breeder on my phone, but they don't show her off. So when I get some new pictures I will show her off!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Loved your hair both ways! So pretty  
An Jack got huge compared to his puny 5lbs that I never saw :lol: 


Delilah as fantastic udder texture and nice orifices! So easy to milk, a little challenging for me though, because her teats are more forward than my others, and I milk from the back :lol:
An Coup was still looking good this morning! Still had a belly going on, cleaned up her grain again, retaped her and she's gained 10lbs! :greengrin:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Baby Jack pictures for ya, Lacie


----------



## Scottyhorse

Lacie, what's new with your goats?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh not much, just picked up Delilah yesterday, found something that Coup likes to drink, still bottle feeding the babies, almost sold Nehru but she backed out. The usual :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay for coup!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Who's Delilah?  I missed that.


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> So cute Vicki! I love that pic!
> 
> Jill, what do you think about that question I asked last night?


Thanks, Dee! She's really not that scary looking.  it's 91 here today. I don't think it's going to get as hot as predicted, thank goodness.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Too cute! Love the ticking on her face!

I got my "show chains" ready. Can you guess who the one on the right is for? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Hmm, Franklin? :ROFL: 

Congrats on the doe kid, Vicki!

Sydney, she's a doe I picked up from Kristi yesterday. One of Willa's daughters.


----------



## Scottyhorse

How many goats are you bringing, Dee?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oooh Lacie that's cool  

Right now I'm trying to think of a herd name for my Boer herd... I'm trying to think of something kinda unique and nice sounding... So far the one I like best is 'Owl Hill Boer Goats' because of the owl that lives on our property... But I'm not sure.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm brining all 6 but I'm not showing the milkers, they will just be there to feed their kids. So I'm showing 4, 3 bucks and a dry yearling lol!


----------



## ariella42

Sydney, I like Owl Hill for a herd name  

Dee, have fun at the show! I hope your boys (and girl) do well


----------



## goathiker

Same old Sydney, ignore my post to talk about herself  :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Same old Sydney, ignore my post to talk about herself  :lol:


Hey, I told you about Nacoma! :lol: :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Ah, but I put on a picture of Pup and a picture of Nacoma from our trip :razz:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I got a pic right before she ran off!


----------



## glndg

Welcome back, Sydney! Nice photos. You've been busy.

Thanks, Lacie. There were twin doelings! So, with the doeling and buckling born 2 1/2 weeks ago, I got 3 doelings and 1 buckling. Yay! (I think you'd like the buckling, but oh, my! He is so bucky already!

And congrats on your new doe. She sounds great.

Thanks again, Dee. They are both very spotted/ticked.

And Jill.......Hi, Jill! ;-)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Galaxy just ate this..


----------



## goathiker

Prickly Pear yummy


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Ah, but I put on a picture of Pup and a picture of Nacoma from our trip :razz:


Oh, you already sent that one to me! Sorry, i missed it


----------



## Scottyhorse

Currently babysitting...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Less shadow in this pic, opinions?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I know ur here Jill!


----------



## goathiker

You think, what I can't have several programs open at once? :lol:

She looks about like Kitty, she's worth raising.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Good, cuz I'm raising her!  we'll see what happens when she freshens!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Me thinks she'll have a rear attachment like Behave, on the right, a little more narrow up there. I think Chubby is going to be the same way too though :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Anyone wanna buy a red boer buckling? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My show was cancelled :mecry:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Was it canceled for Nigerians too? Or canceled all together?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The whole show was cancelled...


----------



## ariella42

Why did it get cancelled?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Bummer Dee!!! Are they going to reschedule it?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Not enough people signed up... No, they said they will have it next year..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm wondering if I should tell my work it was cancelled... They will want me to work the next two days if I tell them lol!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Baby Spell is 62 pounds at 3 1/2 months...I think I have a monster on my hands :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow! What are you feeding her??


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hay ....took her off the bottle a week ago :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's Franklin size! Lol!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

And she's a girl! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But Franklin is 10 weeks old


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

One of my new doelings: Tawny Faye


What? I thought it was self serve.


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> But Franklin is 10 weeks old


That makes up for her being a girl :lol: how much does Franklin weigh?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> That makes up for her being a girl :lol: how much does Franklin weigh?


I haven't weighed him in about two and a half weeks, but he was 55# then


----------



## COgoatLover25

Geesh, he's definitely bigger then :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thinking of getting my hair colored some sorta wacky color before fair this month...hmmm


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm chopping all my hair of and getting highlights then possibly pink lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm redoing mine. Didn't come out the way I wanted it. I'm going a dark brown that lights up red under the sun. I was close the first time... but not close enough :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Think I'll just get this :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thinking about this one


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That blue one looks cool even though I don't like blue lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

I like blue...just not in my hair :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think this one!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats




----------



## COgoatLover25

Cotton candy! :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm liking this one...


----------



## goathiker

Trying to attract bees huh?


----------



## COgoatLover25

I already do I'm so sweet :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## ThreeHavens

I'm planning on sea blue hair after I get my pixie.


----------



## Scottyhorse

CO, you're dyeing your hair? Awesome! I did mine and it's one of the best things I've ever done. It's pretty hard on your hair though, and you have to bleach it root to tips the first time. And make sure to look around for the best stylist to do it. Plus it can be kinda expensive.... But it's so worth it!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sydney, have you ever tried any of the manic panic cream conditioning dyes? They're not as hard on your hair. Or even a no ammonia or peroxide dye.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> CO, you're dyeing your hair? Awesome! I did mine and it's one of the best things I've ever done. It's pretty hard on your hair though, and you have to bleach it root to tips the first time. And make sure to look around for the best stylist to do it. Plus it can be kinda expensive.... But it's so worth it!


It's Lindsey 

Yep! Fairs coming up this month so I figured I'd do something with it :lol: trying to decide between these 3, any opinions?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I wouldn't do the purple one, when it fades, it turns an ugly pastel color. My oldest has had every color under the sun, but since you're going to have to bleach it, you could do peek a boos, or 50/50, that's not as full on as a whole head of pink hair :lol: Some people can pull it off though, but not everyone.
Avoid chlorinated pools


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I wouldn't do the purple one, when it fades, it turns an ugly pastel color. My oldest has had every color under the sun, but since you're going to have to bleach it, you could do peek a boos, or 50/50, that's not as full on as a whole head of pink hair :lol: Some people can pull it off though, but not everyone.
> Avoid chlorinated pools


There's no pools around here so I doubt I have to try to avoid those too much :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I like the first pic Lindsey


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I did peek a boos, then I wanted more pink! Lol!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I've done peek a boos too and it just wasn't enough for me either :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Franklin is 63# tonight, so he not gaining 10# a week any more lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Man... I'm so tired!  idk why, but I have such a hard time waking up and getting going in the morning! Lol!

What do you all do when you have too much milk? I have two freezers full and I'm constantly buying jars (my boss told me I needed to stop taking them off the shelf and to get them from out in the wherehouse cause he's tired of stocking that shelf daily :lol: ) and frankly, it's getting expensive!


----------



## ksalvagno

Start making stuff with it!


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Man... I'm so tired!  idk why, but I have such a hard time waking up and getting going in the morning! Lol!
> 
> What do you all do when you have too much milk? I have two freezers full and I'm constantly buying jars (my boss told me I needed to stop taking them off the shelf and to get them from out in the wherehouse cause he's tired of stocking that shelf daily :lol: ) and frankly, it's getting expensive!


Do you still have your pigs? You could give it to them ...makes them more tasty too


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Or sell it for pet milk.


----------



## COgoatLover25

So Lacie...what about lime green?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I've been making some stuff, my mom has been doing some with it too, but I don't have time to do too much with work and such lol!

I have been selling it, but obviously not enough haha! 

And no, no more pigs...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's only ok paired with bleached hair or very dark hair. That girls hair looks gross with the green and brown :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Skyla, if you can't sell and use enough, donate the rest of it to an animal shelter or something.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't like the green either, I think it will fade too quickly and look gross yellow..


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's what I was afraid of too Dee cause I'm outside for most of the day ... I'm just gonna go with the hot pink


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! Hot pink! My favorite color is orange so I thought about doing my peek a boos orange but yea, same thing, they would have faded ugly..


----------



## COgoatLover25

Sooooooo, getting my hair layered, colored and making it wavy...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Right now?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Made an appointment for the 20th


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I need to get my stuff together :lol: I need to make a pen for the 3 baby bucks. They can get out of Nehru's pen, he could if he wanted to... so that won't work until they're bigger :lol: 
And Babette is acting like her front leg hurts and running 104.3 today. Gave banamine, she's not coughing or snotty nosed so no antibiotics yet.... leg thing, fever, and loose poo.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kat was warm last night, but only 103.6


----------



## COgoatLover25




----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahahaha! :ROFL:


----------



## COgoatLover25

You have to admit it's true :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:ROFL: :laugh:


----------



## NewGoatMommy

I'm so excited I just had to share....my pullet just did the squat. So excited for our first egg


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:july: :fireworks: :stars: :cheers: arty: :flag:


----------



## COgoatLover25

....so .....tired......why are people at my house?.... I am so not mentally prepared for this....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

There's like 15 people over here :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Somehow my family manages not to realize this is sleep day not deal with people day...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, clearly you guys celebrate differently :lol: Out here it's a national BBQ, get drunk, start fights and see the fireworks, then go home and play with the illegal ones day :lol: We don't sleep in or go to bed early :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Apparently I do celebrate in a more laid back fashion :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

We slept in and everyone else on the property left :lol: :stars: happy relaxing Independence Day! :fireworks: :cheers:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm not relaxing at all :lol: These people got me on edge :ROFL: 

My sisters husband should be here soon though, he's at another old ladies house :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The older I get the less I like summer.... I feel sticky, and I need a shower... and I'm sticking to chairs :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I just took a 4hr nap! And now I'm probably gonna be up all night lol!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I feel like ...well, frankly dead :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!!! I feel great!


----------



## glndg

NewGoatMommy said:


> I'm so excited I just had to share....my pullet just did the squat. So excited for our first egg


:slapfloor: congratulations!


----------



## ariella42

Someone nearby has some LOUD freaking fireworks! The goats are not pleased


----------



## goathiker

My goats are so used to that kind of thing that they don't even notice.


----------



## ariella42

All of mine are hiding under something right now. I think they've pretty much run out of explosives though :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

All the idiots around here are far away so my goats and dogs get to hear it from a distance and it doesn't bother them. 

I did absolutely nothing today, I plan to milk the goats and continue doing the same :cheers:


----------



## CritterCarnival

*Goat Yoga!!*

Anybody else have goaties that practice "Goat Yoga"? How on earth do they get into some of these positions?? :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! She's playing dead! Mine love kisses!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Lacie,

There's a 2yr old doe for sale that appraised EVVE 90...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Are you going to get her Lindsey? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She's got a nice udder for sure, I don't like her bone, short body & neck , rump, or head though :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

After we all went home after the fireworks were done, DH and his buddy went out to the bar to have a couple drinks, they walked there since they both were going to be drinking, and the bar is only maybe a mile away. 
They left a little after 10, just going for a couple drinks...... 2am rolls around and I don't even know how they made it back! :lol: They could barely stand up, let alone walk. Stumbling over each other, puked all over the yard, holding themselves up on the doorway and could not for the life of them figure out how to open the dang door. 
DH passed out a couple minutes after I let them in, he had already had a 12pk before they even went to the bar, and when he was getting ready to leave, his friend jumps up and says "Lets get the 4 Horsemen!", and it went downhill from there. Such a bad influence :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My brain hurts....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So do their's :lol: I however am just fine, because I know when to stop, so I can still wake up and eat an ice cream cone in the morning, instead of groaning and puking :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Are you going to get her Lindsey? :lol:


No  too expensive for me lol, she's wanting $850 for her I think...
Plus she has winged teats...I hate winged teats lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

WHAT?!?! $850??? I was thinking $300, that lady is too rich for me :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Either that or she wants to be rich :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Just sent off deposit for beautiful new herd addition coming in October!


----------



## ariella42

Congrats! Who is she? Do you have pics?


----------



## COgoatLover25

ariella42 said:


> Congrats! Who is she? Do you have pics?


It's a he  I'll share details when I get him to Colorado


----------



## ariella42

Can't wait to see him


----------



## COgoatLover25

I can't wait to see him in person or goat either lol. Only downside to this buck is that he has some scurs .


----------



## COgoatLover25

Here's his granddaughter


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How old is that kid Lindsey?


----------



## COgoatLover25

I think he said 3mo.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's all leg!


----------



## COgoatLover25

She hasn't had much time to mature ya know  lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

3 mo?? With teats like that?? Galaxy's aren't even that big yet! I predict her to be a very easy milker!


----------



## COgoatLover25

You'll love this buck when I show you a picture of him Dee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So when are you buying Kat? Sounds like your still rich!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I didn't know you actually wanted to sell her lol, the earliest I could buy her is Summer next year


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I guess by then I would know for sure if I want to sell her huh?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yep, time to think


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pretty kid!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thanks Skyla  you can attest to how handsome the buck is Huh? Lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How old is the buck?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Young


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol so vague


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yes...I meant for it to be that way :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I can! He's a snazzy boy!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How about this one Lacie?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Good looking kid except for her shoulder assembly is a bit too far forward, and no brisket. Rear end is also presently higher


----------



## COgoatLover25

You gonna buy her Dee?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol nope, her ears are too short..


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol, what do you think of this one Lacie?


----------



## COgoatLover25

No reply...this can't be good :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've met the lady that owns her :lol:
She's a little roached in the topline, no brisket as well, low withers, coarse shoulder assembly, fore legs set a little too far forward, lacking in some height and body length as well


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ah ...I see the roached part now.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I was trying to decide if I wanted a Lakeshore or a Redwoodhills doe kid...but apparently my money said goodbye and made that decision for me :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I just looked up the pedigree of the sire of Moon's kids again. His dam appraised 91 EEEE!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nice!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So, I think I've finalized my breeding plans for this year

Babette + Brigade
Biagia + Vigilante
Clarice + Vigilante
Fancy + Brigade
Edna + Vigilante
Delilah + Chrome

Possible december breedings, depends on Coups condition and if I feel like breeding those two, as those are my most growthy doelings 

Coup + Brigade
Chubby + Brigade
Alilea + Brigade


----------



## COgoatLover25

Go Coup! Go Coup!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I guess my breeding will depend if the bucklings breed the girls before I wean them.. lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have no breeding plans set in stone yet :lol: I have a new buck coming and don't know who's getting who lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

This year everybody is getting bred for April kids...no later lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So Lindsey, I'll breed Kat, get my doeling out of her then you can buy her


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

If she has another single buckling I'm just gonna eat her.. :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

K, sounds good lol.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Her and my new buck...the kids would be stellar!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why do you tease...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Can people that don't have i products see your funny faces? Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I can see most of them on my laptop :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Can you see these Lacie?


----------



## COgoatLover25

What about these Lacie?️


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, I can see all of them :lol: I'm ok with all of them but the cat... :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Dee used the cat not me


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Doesn't matter, a cat was used! :lol:

I just read the dumbest thing ever :lol: "Cows milk is much more gentle on a kids stomach and it's very important that the milk be between 95-100 degrees or they will NOT drink it!" And not to feed more than 8oz.....:ROFL: My kids never know what to expect, sometimes it's hot out of the udder, sometimes it's a cool 34 degrees, sometimes it's room temp, it's all over the place :lol: But they've never refused a bottle due to the temp, and they never drink less than that anyway, it's usually a quart per feeding at a minimum :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

That sounds stupid even to me :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know right, I don't know who taught them, but that's just so untrue :lol:

Oh and by the way, if you get a kid from me whilst still on the bottle, it's going to be used to eating until it can't possibly drink anymore :lol: At a minimum of 3x a day, usually 4x a day, may or may not be consistently on grain :lol:


----------



## ariella42

My kids hate me for only feeding 20oz at a time (as that's how much I can fit in our bottles). If I tried feeding 8 oz, they'd riot!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

When Obsidian was a bottle baby he got really upset when I started switching him to cold milk..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Btw Lacie, the cat was just for you!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats




----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My TV is mad at me...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, we're not friends anymore :lol: I know enough cat ladies, my sister, unfortunately, being one of them :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Don't lie, you love me despite all my annoying cats!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You're right... I sorry :hug: :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Fenris is mad at me :lol: I sprayed him with the hose because he would not get away from me while I was trying to put some dry cob out for them. Savage little things :lol: 
He still has horrible manners and feels the need to put his feet in it... him and Chubby, they're the worst about that :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I know right, I don't know who taught them, but that's just so untrue :lol:
> 
> Oh and by the way, if you get a kid from me whilst still on the bottle, it's going to be used to eating until it can't possibly drink anymore :lol: At a minimum of 3x a day, usually 4x a day, may or may not be consistently on grain :lol:


Next year is Lambar year anyway so they can have as much as they want :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Every year is a lamb bar year :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Well, first for me! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It should be, wasn't for me this year though...But yes, next year! :lol: I'm pulling all my kids next year, none of this big twin, dwinky twin bull crap! :lol: And I'll probably have another pen for them where they won't be getting all the cocci issues, etc.


----------



## goathiker

Yep, no more dam raising for me at all.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, probably not for me either. My bottle kids have done really nice this year, forgot how good they turn out (said no-one ever :ROFL , since it's been 9 years since I've done bottle kids :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You're right... I sorry :hug: :lol:


Aw you've gone soft on me! :hug:  

I guess I have to lamb are next year too considering what happened to my girls udders..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ick, I have not gone soft! How dare you....I hate you! (just kidding) :ROFL: My heart will remain cold, dead, shriveled up and black, and I'll have it no other way..... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm just trying to think of where I would keep bottle kids... I need a new pen


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, now that that's out of the way.... :lol: How's your night going?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Kristi raises hers in two dog kennels put together. She had 19 kids in it this year :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol well I just woke up from a nap so not bad :lol: I guess I have all that fencing I bought for my expecting bottle babies last year... Just gotta use it...

What have you been up to today?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Not too much, was just hanging out with my sister today. So basically we just talked and ate ice cream :lol: 

Here's the kid pen, just some chain link panels with a spot for their house.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Chain link panels are expensive...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

A lot of the time you can find people selling their dog kennels on craigslist, and you can get them for pretty cheap


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Who is that black goat?


----------



## goathiker

I got mine off Craigslist :lol: 14 of them for $250.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Not around here... People try to get back what they paid around here..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I got a 10x10 kennel for $100..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The black kid is an almost solid black doeling out of Yasha and Emperor. She has just a smidge of white on her forehead. The brown one behind her is either out of Delilah or her sister Dalyce, I forgot.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Cute, I want her :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So as of now, I haven't found any goats that beat the yearling I'm supposed to pick up at state show


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She does seem to look better than everything you've been finding


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I looked into another today, but her dam is from a farm that I really don't like even though they built their farm on "good stock"


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Someone was just interested in one of my bucklings till they realized he didn't get his dad's spots :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

How is that a deal breaker? :lol: People are ridiculous sometimes :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Right! "What no spots?" Disappears...


----------



## goathiker

Guess they don't know that moon spots can show up after the goat is grown.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Color is the last thing you need to be looking at anyway.
But it sounds like the lady about Nehru. "Oh wow, his grand dams did great at nationals, what an accomplishment! And his entire bloodline for the past 30 years are all 1.5 gallon a day milkers at minimum, that's fantastic! What's that? His dam got mastitis and you don't know what her production was? Oh yeah, sorry, I just can't commit to a buck with a dam like that, such a mystery with his daughters, you know?" :doh:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She said Obsidian was the most gorgeous Nubian on the planet   I mean, yea he's gorgeous and his dam is a SGCH and did I mention he's gorgeous? But... There are better bucks on this planet fortunately :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: She was looking at his left side wasn't she? :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well whatever, they don't need to go to a home like that anyway


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

These boys have excellent lines and they look really good compared to any other kids I see pix of online.. I thought all kids were reached until they grew up bc of all the pix I see, but nope... Now I know lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh and Dee, I think using Kat's old pics would help with selling her buck, and using tempers set up pic as well. And some better pics of the kids. But if nothing else, definitely use kats pics.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have no clue what you meant in that last post :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: She was looking at his left side wasn't she? :ROFL:


Hahahahaha! :ROFL: I'm actually not sure which pic she was looking at.. He is my profile pic on FB but he was 6 months old.. And yes that pic is his left side :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I did make a CL post with Kats old pix


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/grd/5107904574.html
That's the only one of yours I can find, and it has no fancy Kat pics :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh, sorry it was a FB post


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok fine, I added it to my CL post too.. Sheesh..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That 1st pic of him cracks me up. He looks like he's giving you the death glare :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He is, that was the day after his tattoo... He didn't want to see me again..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, well hopefully he got over it quickly.

I gotta go do some laundry so people have clothes tomorrow :lol: Night Dee


----------



## goathiker

Do you enjoy the people you find on Crazylist? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Lacie
Lol Jill, do you know of a better place to advertise with less crazies?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Lance is flying home tomorrow night at 7:40  I'm so sad  I don't want him to go


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Is there anyway to make a faded tattoo show up any clearer?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Not really, once it fades, it is what it is.

I'm currently in an email war with some dumb lady. She wants me to refund the entire price of the puppy because she took it to her vet and they gave her wormer for him, so she demands that I did not sell her a healthy puppy, but she still wants to keep him :eyeroll: Have you never owned a dog?! She expects me to just refund the whole thing without batting an eye because she needs to cover his vet visit and wormer..... um, I was just at the vet with the rest of the litter on Wednesday because I needed antibiotics for the one with a mild case of vaginitis, and a general look over for the rest, and it cost me a whopping $1 per wormer tablet :lol:
But apparently I'm not being reasonable to only refund her if I get the puppy back....


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

What should I do?!? 
My goat is just laying here...
He has stomach worms and I gave him 3cc of ivermectin plus (like vet said) orally on the 2nd and he's had bad diarrhea ever since the 1st...








Kayla Renee


----------



## COgoatLover25

Sorry to hear about your goat Kayla :hug: hope someone can help you out.


On a side note, I'm fed up with these Nigerian Dwarfs ...their teats are too small, they're cry babies all the time, and overall...just irritating...I like standards better


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kayla, maybe you should start your own thread to get more replies?? I hope your goat gets better...

Lindsey, I'm surprised it took you this long to figure out Nubians are better!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I've known it I've just hoped my opinion might change lol...the Nigerians are going after next years kidding ...if not sooner


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Kayla, we need more information, like his temp, is he bloated (looks like it) can he get up if you make him, etc.
If he was as wormy as he looked (considering how thin), he has internal bleeding from all the worms dying off too fast when you gave the wormer orally, all the worms are letting go/have let go, thus creating all these open holes in his body that are causing internal bleed out, you can't really do anything for that except attempt to stop the bleeding by giving vitamin k...


Lindsey, if the market for Nigi's in your area is more poor, sell them all in the fall after they are bred 
And you'll love alpines much more :greengrin:


----------



## COgoatLover25

The market for Nigis is average here. But I already know a few people that would readily buy them from me next year.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Somebody needs to reserve some buck kids from me :lol: I hate sending them off for meat, the does are usually safe from that, or they just end up looking like that should have been buried a year ago. That's why I always keep too many :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'll take the bucks if they're free :lol: with papers :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nooooo :lol: They'd be related anyhow :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And did your last shipper have a business, or was he just some random guy? :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

They were a reputable family operated herd. They actually have Alpines too


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Interesting :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Lacie...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lacie! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What! :lol: I went to go get some cheese sticks, sheesh :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm holding a baby cat


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Catling, is the proper term... and gross :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm sending all 5 of them to your house so be ready to be nice :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Franklin is 12 weeks old tomorrow.. Time to be weaned... He chased Galaxy the whole time I was milking this morning and he wouldn't stop till I separated them... He was blubbering at her and everything... He was so tired and out of breath when I pulled her out... Boys are stupid :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ew, yeah no you can keep your gross catlings, I'll just take them to my sisters or one of her husbands old lady "friends".... :lol: 

Time is going by too fast, before I know it it's going to be back to school for 2 of them, back to college for one, and getting a whip on the other one that won't leave, get a job or go back to college! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What are you talking about Lacie? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My kids, and adopted kid :lol: Time's going by to fast. They all going back to school and college next month, expect my oldest boy child :lol: He's a 20yr old jobless college dropout... he's currently playing video games


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Where is Quaid going to college?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He's still in high school, until the end of December. But he's not sure what he wants to do yet, as far as college goes.


----------



## COgoatLover25

He doesn't know what he wants to do?!?? I was expected to know what I what profession I wanted to be in when I grew up when I was in 3rd grade :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I'm still stuck at a dead end job with no future


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And I'm 20, and don't know what I would want to do! I know what I want to do, but it's not going to school and a 'job' so I keep it to myself :lol:
Sick of the comments and faces I get when I say so, so I just say I don't know what I want to do... It's easier that way lol


----------



## ariella42

There's nothing wrong with not knowing what you want to do when you're 20, it's when you're 40 that it becomes a real problem. My parents have a friend who didn't know what he wanted to be when he grew up until he retired :lol: I changed my major about 5 times, dropped out and joined the Navy, got discharged from the Navy, finally graduated with a completely useless degree, worked as a paralegal in NYC, went to Korea to teach, then settled on law school. I'm still not convinced I made the best decision, but I do like real estate law


----------



## ariella42

I just found out that my idiot cousin is selling the two puppies she got in May. She got one, decided he was adorable and needed a friend, so she bought a second. Of course, these weren't even shelter pups, they were puppy mill, overpriced, not-quite-purebreeds. Apparently, she recently discovered that animals actually require work and puppies don't come pre-trained, so she doesn't want them any more. BUT, she wants to make her money back instead of just finding them a good home :roll::angry:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Geesh...hope they go somewhere good...maybe you should take them!


----------



## ariella42

We aren't really dog people, and I'm definitely not paying for a dog unless it's an LGD. I just wish people would do a little research before getting animals. I hope she finds a good home for them, though.


----------



## ariella42

She bought some $600 shoes today, too, which kills me. I guess I should start stripping too :lol: :eyeroll:


----------



## COgoatLover25

$600 shoes?!? Doesn't she know how many goats you could have bought with that? :lol: people are so different


----------



## ariella42

That's what I thought! :lol: Of course, I also thought about how I inevitably end up in the pasture or milking in basically every pair of shoes I own, so spending that much on something that's going to end up with goat poop on them is just silly :ROFL:


----------



## ariella42

My boss wants to buy me a nice ($200-300) suit since I'm a supervising attorney now. I just don't want to end up with hay and cat hair on something that expensive. Plus, I'd probably run out "just to check on" the goats before work and end up with poopy bottle baby hoof print on me :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, that's definitely always the way it goes...I just have to check on goats and then it's well she was having her kids! :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Beth thinks we built her the best belly-scratcher ever :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw Beth is so cute!!

Now Monster has scours even though I treated both of them a few days ago with baycox... And Obsidian has a bruised hoof


----------



## COgoatLover25

ariella42 said:


> Beth thinks we built her the best belly-scratcher ever :lol:


That's the same thing my goats do!


----------



## goatygirl

ariella42 said:


> My boss wants to buy me a nice ($200-300) suit since I'm a supervising attorney now. I just don't want to end up with hay and cat hair on something that expensive. Plus, I'd probably run out "just to check on" the goats before work and end up with poopy bottle baby hoof print on me :lol:


I always put a bathrobe on to check on the animals before school. then I just take it off hang it on a milking stand and run.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So my daughter just got back, she put in a resume at the feed store, and I think it hurt Scotty's ego :lol: He goes out of his way to prove he's tougher than her, it's to the point where he refuses to let her touch anything over 40lbs :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I always wear my work clothes to milk and feed, the only time I had to change was when Temper spilled the entire milk bucket on me.. It was messy.... :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've swam in milk more times than I can count :lol: GREAT for your skin though, right? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol not when its soaking into your scrubs and your already late for work.... This Nubian milk is so high in fat it stains terribly..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Eh, just add some lye to the wash, it'll make it into soap, then it will just wash right out :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So I haven't heard back from that lady after I told her I will give her a refund when I get the puppy back.... this could be a good, or bad thing :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Idk where to get lye...

And what planet did this lady fall off of?? We recommend everyone that gets a new puppy to deworm it, especially if it came from a farm.. But no matter what, deworm a new pup!


----------



## ariella42

I just ordered 32 lbs from Essential Depot. It's half off  If you don't want to get that much, check out Lowe's or Ace. They have drain cleaners that are 100% lye - just be sure it say 100%. 

I just wrote all of that and realized you were replying to a joke Lacie made  In my defense, I've been thinking too much about responding to an idiotic FB post by an extended family member. I probably shouldn't go there.


----------



## NyGoatMom

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> And I'm 20, and don't know what I would want to do! I know what I want to do, but it's not going to school and a 'job' so I keep it to myself :lol:
> Sick of the comments and faces I get when I say so, so I just say I don't know what I want to do... It's easier that way lol


Now I'm dying to know what you want to do! :lol:

:wave: Hi guys! Been busy with craft fairs and driving three "young adults" around to jobs and appts and stores and blah,blah,blah...I have 3 with no licenses yet :GAAH:

Anyone else drowning in mud? Sooooooooooo sick of it!!


----------



## ariella42

Lacie, I think her entire position is hilarious. It's not as though the puppy had some horrible, irreversible condition. It's just part of the cost of owning animals. Besides, if she's that upset, I think returning the puppy would be perfectly reasonable. Of course, I probably shouldn't expect people to be reasonable :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know, I told her, they run around, they eat cow crap, horse crap, goat crap, chicken crap, they eat crap ok! :lol:
Yes I worm them, but it's nearly impossible to keep them worm free, and if all they are getting is roundworm, I think I'm doing a fantastic job! :lol: 
But no, he had a 2.5 hr drive to get to her house on tuesday morning, he was stuffed in a crate, kept in a crate at night, away from his mom and siblings. Stress causes parasite blooms, right? She had almost 5 days to worm him. Well she didn't worm him, saturday night he got diarrhea and started puking, then she took him to the vet on sunday night, and blamed me for selling her an unhealthy dog, that I need to inform everyone else who bought one that they are infested with worms and are unhealthy, and they need to be seen by a vet immediately so they can get healthy :shock:
Nobody else has told me there was a problem, I just got thank you texts and email that they are doing great :lol: So they clearly did what I told them to!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey Stephanie! Nope, hot and dry here :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NyGoatMom said:


> Now I'm dying to know what you want to do! :lol:
> 
> :wave: Hi guys! Been busy with craft fairs and driving three "young adults" around to jobs and appts and stores and blah,blah,blah...I have 3 with no licenses yet :GAAH:
> 
> Anyone else drowning in mud? Sooooooooooo sick of it!!


Haha!!
It's nothing special  
I just want to stay home and not 'work' and breed and raise my goats and homeschool any kids that I have.. 
It's just not 'practical' so I keep it to myself  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Lacie! I found pics of how bad Flappy's feet/legs used to be!

They look better when he was set up lol!














And now, not perfect but loads better!


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Haha!!
> It's nothing special
> I just want to stay home and not 'work' and breed and raise my goats and homeschool any kids that I have..
> It's just not 'practical' so I keep it to myself  lol!


I don't see anything stupid about that  raising kids is a very important job that I think gets overlooked too many times .


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hey Lacie! I found pics of how bad Flappy's feet/legs used to be!
> 
> They look better when he was set up lol!
> View attachment 97559
> View attachment 97560
> 
> 
> And now, not perfect but loads better!
> View attachment 97561


Nice! Glad you got him fixed up!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

This is true


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lacie....where are you? I'm in need of your assistance :lol:


----------



## margaret

COgoatLover25 said:


> I don't see anything stupid about that  raising kids is a very important job that I think gets overlooked too many times .


I agree
Nothing stupid about that Skyla
I kinda want to do the same thing...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks guys  most people don't see it that way lol!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I don't really see how it's so impractical either...I've seen lots of people do that.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I know that lol! But other people don't agree lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well my herd just grew by two :lol:


----------



## margaret

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh I know that lol! But other people don't agree lol!


But they're _other people!_:lol: 
I know a lot of people that do that...I really don't see why you couldn't. If you found a husband that let you raise a bunch of goats


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Congrats or so sorry, I know how that can go both ways :ROFL:

Oh my gosh, what Lindsey? :lol: 

Coup has gained another 5lbs!!!! :stars: :leap: :wahoo:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

margaret said:


> But they're _other people!_:lol:
> I know a lot of people that do that...I really don't see why you couldn't. If you found a husband that let you raise a bunch of goats


Hey I have one of those! :slapfloor:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So does anyone want to reserve some Alpine bucks? :lol: I'm now wondering if I want to keep a buck from Coup out of Brigade and sell Vigilante next year :chin:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Congrats or so sorry, I know how that can go both ways :ROFL:
> 
> Oh my gosh, what Lindsey? :lol:
> 
> Coup has gained another 5lbs!!!! :stars: :leap: :wahoo:


What do you think of this buck :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

For a brief moment, I though that was Patrick.... :lol: Who is he?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Tacori, what do you think of him?


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hey I have one of those! :slapfloor:


Where do you find those? :slapfloor:
They seem rather rare:lol:


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So does anyone want to reserve some Alpine bucks? :lol: I'm now wondering if I want to keep a buck from Coup out of Brigade and sell Vigilante next year :chin:


Me! I _want_ to, but I know lots of people who DON'T want me to:lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lacie...answer me! :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh yeah :lol:

Well, I don't like his rear, or fore legs that much, topline roaches a teeny bit, his front end is just way off (look at how far forward his shoulder assembly is set), and the lack of clean blending in the front end as well.


----------



## COgoatLover25

He got a 90 and his dam got a 92...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

margaret said:


> Where do you find those? :slapfloor:
> They seem rather rare:lol:


I found mine in the early 70's  maybe look there :lol: :ROFL:



margaret said:


> Me! I _want_ to, but I know lots of people who DON'T want me to:lol:


 Who won't let you?! :lol: Maybe Lindsey's hauler will be going to NC next year and you can get him there for cheap :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

His dam doesn't seem to put very much in the pail though :chin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> He got a 90 and his dam got a 92...


I realize this, but like a judge, appraisers can have a person preference. That's just what I find ugly about him.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Here's another pic of him


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah you can still tell how forward his front end is, and where his topline raises up.


----------



## COgoatLover25

So no go?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What, were you looking to buy him or something? Or get a kid?


----------



## COgoatLover25

A doe kid out of him, I don't need a buck just yet


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Who won't let you?! :lol: Maybe Lindsey's hauler will be going to NC next year and you can get him there for cheap :lol:


My parents:lol:
They say I have "too many goats":lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

My goat looks like this when he stands...








Kayla Renee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Have you made a thread for him yet Kayla? He looks very thin.. What are those bumps all aver him?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lacie you're not allowed to leave!!! :lol: :hair:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Our neighbor down the road came into possession of a couple Boer does the other day. They got out and the lady told him that if he can catch them he can keep them because she had no use for them anymore (her daughter used them for goat tying practice) and they kept escaping. So then he offered them to me, as long as I wouldn't eat them because the lady said he should get them to another kid to use them for 4-H, FFA, and that sort of thing. So he gave them to me. They're actually pretty nice does, I was surprised. About a year old, tests look correct, structure is good for the most part. Nice and broody built, meaty, big boned, nice heads/horns, etc. only thing is that I don't know anything about them, so they're in a smaller pen by themselves so I can get them wormed and such. But they look nice and healthy and well taken care of  must have came from a nicer herd. They're just pretty wild, but gentle and very curious and they want to be friendly  now to just think of names....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> Lacie you're not allowed to leave!!! :lol: :hair:


So sorry, but I went shopping, then had to beat DH when I got back :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So sorry, but I went shopping, then had to beat DH when I got back :lol:


That sounds like fun! (the second part, not the first)


----------



## COgoatLover25

Depends on where you were shopping lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Yeah, I was gone for 6 hours, and came back with one pair of boxers for him, and one pair of jeans for me :lol: The rest of the time spent was me and my sister laughing hysterically at everything in the store. And the fact that there were black greasy fingerprints on one of the bras, and the underwear mannequin made us think DH came through on his lunch hour and groped the mannequin :lol: Then he called me and I called him out on it, apparently "It's not _just_ a mannequin!" :lol: 
Then I gave him a hard time about his boxers smelling like another woman, Paris Hilton and Australian Gold to be exact, and he was at such a loss for words until I told him my sister was holding them while I tried on pants. :ROFL:
But none of that was funny anymore when I found out he was working with my sisters husband, building a deck. A seemingly innocent thing, until you find out it's for the old lady my sisters husband put in the hot tub for... :hair:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol, I hate shopping for clothes!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I do too, everything they make these days is just awful :lol: And the pants, why!?! I'm between 7 different sizes in different brands :GAAH:


----------



## COgoatLover25

They make things for oddly built people these days...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Aaaand it's 9..... I have to go milk :lol: And Fenris, what a horrible eater, he didn't want his bottle, he's growing up  :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

My goats never grow up! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> They make things for oddly built people these days...


But that's my problem! I'm oddly built :lol: I need pants that work with my butt, and longer legs, yet thicker thighs :lol: Think an older, and a bit more bottom heavy version of Jessica Rabbit :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> But that's my problem! I'm oddly built :lol: I need pants that work with my butt, and longer legs, yet thicker thighs :lol:


Ikr! I have to buy these jeans that are super big size and take them over to the tailor to get them taken in just so I can have a pair of jeans that is actually long enough!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just need to find a personal tailor to make my clothes :lol: It's almost impossible to find clothes that fit me


----------



## Scottyhorse

Guys? We had to take Lance to the airport yesterday night. And I miss him so incredibly much


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry Sydney.. I hope you get to see him again soon?


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

looks like we are in for storm tonite - we have a sky that looks like the movie ones just before the killer storm. Already thunder and lighting - Flash flood warnings in effect- high winds -


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry about Lance, Sydney. Is he going to come back in a few months, or is he staying in LA?

Cheri, hope you didn't have too terrible of a storm.

I think Fenris decided it was time to wean himself. He has zero interest in the bottle anymore, which is sad, because I didn't mind bottle feeding him :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

He'll be up in October, and I'm going to go down in November for thanksgiving.... And we'll hopefully see each other in December or January, not sure who's going to go where. Next year he's going to probably try out for a hockey team in Wenatchee, which is about 3.5 hours away. So if he makes the team, that would be really awesome to have him somewhat close by


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lance is your BF right?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Posey is so blurry lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Take better pix!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Well if my phone wasn't so stupid :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

You put your left foot in, you take your left foot out and spin it all around ... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So cute! Is that a pella kid?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope, that's Moon's kid :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's a looker!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thanks! I think she's the best of the 2...she already stands out while Posey just sorta looks eh :lol: The brown kid looks like she with have better teat placement so that's good.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You ma'am, have horrendous photography skills :ROFL:


----------



## COgoatLover25

When your phone won't focus its sorta difficult


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So I paid to have monster and Franklin registered just so I could show them... And the stupid show got cancelled.... Such is life!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

DH got home earlier than usual. He came through the door- "I brought taco bell, one of the promo things, hope you don't like it!" :lol: But it was ok, I actually didn't really like it! :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Think on the bright side, 80% of people never register a kid when you send them with an application, now you won't have that problem :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I actually made dinner tonight. Turned out pretty ok.

I hope someone wants to buy these kids eventually! Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know! I'm going to be stuck with so many bucks too :lol: However I finally got a halfway ok to sell Curly and Taco :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Poor taco!


----------



## COgoatLover25




----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Dee, what made you think Attie was a Pella kid?


----------



## COgoatLover25

You can't just leave without answering! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You've probably exceeded her maximum of 3 questions a day as well :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! It was the pink nose!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Someone fix me! I'm super grouchy tonight and I just feel like I could bite someone's head off!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

We could have some rum floats! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm actually in a relatively good mood tonight, which is odd.... :lol: And I have a lot of energy, but I'm tired at the same time, I don't understand what's happening :chin: :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Rum floats sound good actually!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I never have A LOT of energy.. Where do you find that?? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I honestly don't know :lol: All I've had today was tang, and then a taco that DH brought home :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You've probably exceeded her maximum of 3 questions a day as well :lol:


I haven't asked anyone any questions :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't know about that.... :lol:

But good news, I DO think Coup will be breedable by Dec! She's looking much less dead!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yay!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, I did ask you a question a couple days ago but as usual you never answered...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay for coup! I still can't make up my mind about anything with my goats! Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Now, hold on, I answer all you guys' questions when I feel like it :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Yay for coup! I still can't make up my mind about anything with my goats! Lol!


I know, I just really REALLY hope she doesn't relapse again.... she seems to like doing that.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So was it the rumen bolus that helped?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think it definitely helped, how much of it was because of it, I don't know though. She had been wormed 3x, cocci treated for 5 days, antibiotics for a week, probios, b-complex shots, cmpk gel 2x, dextrose and electrolyte mix, and the bolus.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So basically everything and the kitchen sink :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol she just wanted everything!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What the heck is wrong with my internet??? It's choosing what I can read and what I can write... I'm ready to break this iPad in half..


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Now, hold on, I answer all you guys' questions when I feel like it :lol:


Funny, too bad I have no sense of humor ...lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So Lindsey, what do I do if you disappear again?


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lance is your BF right?


Yeah


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> So Lindsey, what do I do if you disappear again?


Go on with life? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No... I can't go on until Kat lives with you! Lol! I wouldn't trust anyone else with her!


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> No... I can't go on until Kat lives with you! Lol! I wouldn't trust anyone else with her!


Lol! We'll figure it out  I doubt I'll be disappearing anytime soon unless I die 
But I do have to go do chores :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, have fun! Don't die!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well crap.... my sisters husband just got fired.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's never good news... I just got in a fight with a dog and I feel really bad about it..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Now I'm so freaking sober it's stupid... All those calories for nothing.... Why did she have to go and try to eat my cat right before bed???


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why did you leave me Lacie?? You are always here when I can't sleep! Jill used to be too!... But I haven't seen her in what feels like forever!


----------



## goathiker

Boo!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill!! You live!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

See, she came back! And I was outside, frolicking in the nocturnal winds :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need to go to sleep but... I don't want to... And I have to work another crazy day tomorrow... It's been crazy all week.. I think it's getting to me...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well who's gonna tell me what to do with myself?! I'm in limbo! ...


----------



## goathiker

I don't know...I'm going to the beach tomorrow :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well that sounds like more fun than what I'm doing...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Not only do I have to go to my ridiculous job tomorrow but I have to bring my aunts poor dog with be bc she's sick


----------



## goathiker

That's too bad.

I'm meeting Witch Hazel and Willow Girl to hike with our goats.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lucky... I just salted my wounds to help them heal... We'll see if it helps...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need to train my body to strive with less sleep..


----------



## goathiker

I think everyone else just tells their doctor they have ADHD so they can get amphetamines :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

To help with sleep?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Funny that TGS is still working bc it's usually the first thing to stop when my internet is acting up


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm gonna try to sleep.. We'll see how this goes..


----------



## goathiker

G'Night


----------



## Scottyhorse

So, I trimmed one of the new does' hooves today. Now she can walk without picking her feet way up, and her pasterns are magically waay better! Next to do the other does', here's arent as bad. However she is down on her pasterns and her front feet are turning out a bit.








This was her front left foot.








Front left foot again, look how far down her hooves have grown.








Done for now, still a ways to go.








Heels are still long, but that was all I could really do on that foot. Her head was stuck in the fence (for the second time today) and that was the only reason why I was actually able to get to her feet.








This was her back left.








And after.








Front right.








After.

Made a lot of progress, at least she can walk right now. Poor girl. They're probably about a year old, and I would bet they've never had their feet trimmed! Still a ways to go on getting them a little shorter in the actual depth of the foot, but not bad for the first trimming!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Here's a few unflattering pictures of the does. They both need names still.























Their conformation really isn't that bad. I'm going to give them a bath and a clip one of these days to see what they really look like. Maybe when I'm clipping the show does on Saturday for the ABGA show on the 18th and 19th.


----------



## LadySecret

Wow Scotty! Good job on those hooves. Poor girl.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nice looking does Sydney, I'm glad you got them, doesn't sound like they were happy where they were


----------



## ThreeHavens

My new princess arrived yesterday - she is a doll baby, and her ear game is on point.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Aw she's cute!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Thank you! She's a registered F1 Miniature Lamancha.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Can't wait to see how she turns out for you


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, all the bucklings have now been evicted from the doe pen. Curly and Taco are screaming, Brigade could go either way, Vigilante doesn't really care, and Fenris is too busy fluffing up and strutting like a turkey :lol: And acting like a nut case, bouncing off the walls in the baby house that hasn't been used in a year. He came out with a cobweb helmet :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I wanna see pics of Brigade!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Isn't he glorious? :slapfloor:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ok, all the bucklings have now been evicted from the doe pen. Curly and Taco are screaming, Brigade could go either way, Vigilante doesn't really care, and Fenris is too busy fluffing up and strutting like a turkey :lol: And acting like a nut case, bouncing off the walls in the baby house that hasn't been used in a year. He came out with a cobweb helmet :lol:


I did sort of the same thing yesterday.... :lol: my market wethers, bottle buckling, Vela, and the two new does all got moved into the lower pen. Needless to say, the market wethers and their mom (who hadn't weaned them) are all very un happy and not afraid to voice their opinions :slapfloor:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Isn't he glorious? :slapfloor:


..............


----------



## Scottyhorse

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Nice looking does Sydney, I'm glad you got them, doesn't sound like they were happy where they were


Well, it's kind of a long story. Some lady bought them for her daughter who rodeos. She needed goats to practice goat tying, apparently. They were never really fenced in, and never worked with other than when she wanted to practice on them. They kept escaping, and of course since they are not friendly, were nearly impossible to put back in. So about a week and a half ago, they got out, and it was the last straw for the lady. Her daughter wasn't using them anymore. So George, out neighbor, went and helped her catch them. She said that if he caught them he could have them. So he caught them, and lived in his big trailer for like a week. Then he called me, knowing I have goats and take good care of them, wanting to know if I would take them. It was funny, he's older, and was kind of sentimental about letting them go :lol: he was like, if you need anything, anything at all, give me a call and I'll bring it right up. I know nothing about goats, but you just tell me what to do and point to where I need to go and I'll do it. I'll help you find homes for their babies too. It was pretty sweet 

They're actually not bad looking does, they're nice and broody built. They look healthy other than their coats are a tad rough and their hooves, obviously, needed a lot of help :lol: I'm excited to see their kids, I think they'll make some nice market wethers and nice 50% show does, if I breed them to the right buck


----------



## COgoatLover25

Has anyone here ever co-owned a goat with someone?


----------



## margaret

Yes.
5 people actually...


----------



## margaret

My Nigie/nubian herd is co-owned


----------



## COgoatLover25

Did you guys sign a paper or anything?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You know, I've come to realize that you aren't really friends with someone if you cannot shower in your own home when they are anywhere on your property :lol: How I dislike washcloth bathes... stupid dental appointment :lol: 

And Lindsey, I've co-owned goats before, if it's friends I never did paperwork or anything, but otherwise, I believe ADGA still has forms for that kind of thing.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You know, I've come to realize that you aren't really friends with someone if you cannot shower in your own home when they are anywhere on your property :lol: How I dislike washcloth bathes... stupid dental appointment :lol:
> 
> And Lindsey, I've co-owned goats before, if it's friends I never did paperwork or anything, but otherwise, I believe ADGA still has forms for that kind of thing.


Well, this person and I are friends but I would like it to stay that way lol. 
It's a Boer doe so don't know if ADGA would cover that


----------



## nigies4ever

Jiiiilllll..I'm gonna send you a post-vacation-is-this-normal-for-goats pm :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

Athena licked some Blu Kote off herself...okay? Or no?


----------



## Scottyhorse

COgoatLover25 said:


> Well, this person and I are friends but I would like it to stay that way lol.
> It's a Boer doe so don't know if ADGA would cover that


What doe?


----------



## Scottyhorse

I really need to call ABGA, but the phone says there's no line. 

Nice. :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> What doe?


This doe kid







2nd pic is her sire


----------



## ThreeHavens

nigies4ever said:


> Athena licked some Blu Kote off herself...okay? Or no?


If it wasn't ok, pretty sure all my wethers would be dead. :lol: I use it to disinfect the boys during banding and it's not uncommon to see blue lips and tongues.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I heard red kote is the one they shouldn't lick


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Dee


----------



## Scottyhorse

COgoatLover25 said:


> This doe kid
> View attachment 97672
> 
> 2nd pic is her sire
> View attachment 97673


She's cute!! Since when were you into Boers?


----------



## COgoatLover25

I've been in and out of them lol. Mostly focusing on dairy, but always having a wether to raise for market ...so now I am just looking for a good quality brood doe


----------



## Scottyhorse

Cool Lindsay  

Anyone have any name suggestions for the two new does?


----------



## COgoatLover25

How bout Alice ( for the lighter colored one ) and Candy for the other?
Totally themed that off of my current status lol, watching Alice in Wonderland and eating candy :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

COgoatLover25 said:


> How bout Alice ( for the lighter colored one ) and Candy for the other?
> Totally themed that off of my current status lol, watching Alice in Wonderland and eating candy :lol:


:lol: Alice could work, we've already got an Annie, but that's okay 

I want kind of a unique name for the darker colored one, I'm not sure why, but I just do  :shrug:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Also - anyone know how to check for available herd names for ABGA?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hmmm…let's see


Eldora
Dulce
Endora
Olive 
Audrey 
Coco 
Trinity
Esther
Eleanor
Dolly
Eva
Wicked
Dominique
Sestley 
Arnoldi
Opal
Snapdragon




I'm done :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wicked could be good, because she's kind of mean :lol: But I do really like Endora  Thats cool. Thanks Lindsay!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

So how many Boers do you have now?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Lets see... I've got two two year olds, my two market wethers, the 75% six month old, and then the two unregistered does. Plus Jack, the red buckling, but hopefully he will be sold soon


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Have you made a thread for him yet Kayla? He looks very thin.. What are those bumps all aver him?


They were chew marks. He just passed away about an hour or so ago...   







(that was an old photo)

Kayla Renee


----------



## COgoatLover25

So sorry Kayla :hug:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Lacie! look! :lol:


----------



## ariella42

I'm sorry Kayla :hug:


----------



## goathiker

COgoatLover25 said:


> Hey Lacie! look! :lol:
> View attachment 97685


OW OW my eyes :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol:


----------



## goathiker

Pup is growing up


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Pup is growing up


Go Pup!


----------



## Scottyhorse

So I gave demon doe #1 a bath and clip just now. She was trying to bite me and doing all that stuff while I was leading her and when she was on the stand. However, she stood perfectly for the bath and the clippers! Of course after I was done she got loose and hurt two of my fingers.... But it was mostly a success.... :lol:
















I'm excited for her kids  ..... I guess I'll actually have to breed her for that to happen :lol:

They'll only be registerable as 50% so buck kids will probably be wethered. But I think she'll make some nice little 50% show does


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> So I gave demon doe #1 a bath and clip just now. She was trying to bite me and doing all that stuff while I was leading her and when she was on the stand. However, she stood perfectly for the bath and the clippers! Of course after I was done she got loose and hurt two of my fingers.... But it was mostly a success.... :lol:
> 
> View attachment 97687
> 
> View attachment 97688
> 
> 
> I'm excited for her kids  ..... I guess I'll actually have to breed her for that to happen :lol:
> 
> They'll only be registerable as 50% so buck kids will probably be wethered. But I think she'll make some nice little 50% show does


They look NICE!
Congrats!


----------



## Scottyhorse

It's the same doe  But thanks Lindsay!! I wish her chest floor was a little cleaner and she was a bit longer and more level over the top but for a free doe I really can't complain :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, well either way. She's pretty nice!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thanks  I'll be clipping the other do she came with in the next couple of days


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My back hurts 
Was bending over constantly at work today.. Had to count seeds and pack them up so we can send them back to the company  not fun! lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> Thanks  I'll be clipping the other do she came with in the next couple of days


Wish I got free goats that nice :lol:
So are you getting rid of your Nigerians?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> They were chew marks. He just passed away about an hour or so ago...
> View attachment 97683
> 
> (that was an old photo)
> 
> Kayla Renee


Aw geeze... I'm sorry Kayla... :hug: wish I could have been more help... But I have no idea


----------



## Scottyhorse

:lol: I really lucked out! 

For now, no. But I won't be buying or retaining any more.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm thinking of getting rid of my Nigerian herd, at least for now so I can focus on improving the Nubian herd.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

All mine are gone besides Brook and Justice.. And I need to put Justice up for sale... Not worth keeping a buck for one doe..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ugh! Work......


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Problems?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yea.. Boss problems


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So much grouchieness...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hope your boss stops being so grouchy Dee! I strongly dislike being around grouchy people...I'm grouchy enough all by myself :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

COgoatLover25 said:


> Hope your boss stops being so grouchy Dee! I strongly dislike being around grouchy people...I'm grouchy enough all by myself :lol:


Me too! :lol:

Lance is currently in Hawaii. Time zones are weird :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No, he's not grouchy.. I am.. Bc I don't like being around him!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I hope I didn't screw up Biagia's doe kid.... It's been a month since I did a cmt on Biagia, but she came back with a mid range positive.... bleh... stupid mastitis.


----------



## LadySecret

Well I just sold 4 kids... Man is it bitter sweet.


----------



## ariella42

Dee, you should move out here and work for my company


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ariella42 said:


> Dee, you should move out here and work for my company


Lol I'm not smart enough to be a lawyer


----------



## ariella42

Of course, my company is hiring contractors to take photos all over the country. I put the ad on here since it might be a good thing for people who are mostly on the farm, but have some time to drive around and take photos sometimes. It probably wouldn't work for you, though, Dee, since you have a full-time job. http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f187/nationwide-jobs-taking-pictures-available-180051


----------



## ariella42

Haha, we hire people who were smart enough NOT to go to law school too :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well, here's the second doe. Her front feet are/were really messed up so unfortunately her front pasterns and legs are pretty down.... But after one trim I am seeing an improvement. She also almost strangled herself to death, but after a while she calmed down quite a bit 
















So as im trying to bathe a doe that is trying to kill herself, as a thunderstorm is rolling in, bf is swimming with sea turtles :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

She's a little chunk!


----------



## Scottyhorse

She is! She's got a super long and wide loin as well. I wish she was more level over her hip, but overall she's a nice little doe


----------



## ariella42

Nice girls, Sydney, especially for the price!


----------



## ariella42

This is what happens when the front room of your house becomes your feed room :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Mines the same, minus the hay though :lol:


----------



## ariella42

DH is going to expand the barn and add a hay room before we need to stock up for winter, but right now this is the only place to keep it, so it gets EVERYWHERE! I tried to print something last night and failed because it's clogged with hay and feed :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

:wave: Hey guys


----------



## ariella42

Hey, Emma!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: Lol, Ariella, mine usually gets clogged with food from tiny children :lol:

So, my crappy neighbor/the feed store manager didn't hire her... She applied at a mobile vet service last night and they got back to her this morning. Told her to call them back as soon as she turns 18 and they'll interview her  So that's better anyway, better pay for something she can use on her UC Davis application.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> :wave: Hey guys


Hello adopted child #1 :lol: How have you been, don't hear from you much, you've been doing a very good job at flying under the radar :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hello adopted child #1 :lol: How have you been, don't hear from you much, you've been doing a very good job at flying under the radar :lol:


Hi mom :lol: Pretty alright I guess, depends on the day/hour/minute/second lol. I've been doing a lot of life lately, but I still keep up and see everything :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Good, good.... Been staying out of those nocturnal winds, and away from the solar flares?


----------



## Emzi00

Oh, well, no actually. :lol: Right in the middle of them as a matter of fact.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh, I try so hard and you're out there in the flipping nocturnal winds and solar flares.... sheesh! :lol: 

How's Juan and the others I don't know? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

They're doing good, the twins are sold and I just have to give the lady a call to arrange for her to come get them, still need to get Juan sold. But money is nice lol.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You know, I've had Delilah for a week now, little more than a week, and BOOM all the kids are weaning themselves! :hair: I wanted to keep them on milk longer than just barely 3 months, I had to dump over a gallon this morning. They were half the reason she's here, to help feed them all! :lol:
Fenris decided he's to macho for a bottle (he's puffing up and strutting, spraying etc), Vigilante refused his bottle ever since I moved them and he acts like I'm killing him if I try and get him to drink it, Fergie isn't fulfilling her job as the designated bottle finisher, Chubby isn't drinking as much either, and I don't even know about Roxanne! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> They're doing good, the twins are sold and I just have to give the lady a call to arrange for her to come get them, still need to get Juan sold. But money is nice lol.


That's good. I still have Curly, Taco, Nehru and possibly one other to sell.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That's good. I still have Curly, Taco, Nehru and possibly one other to sell.


Taco? :ROFL: Which one was he?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I need to stop taking naps so late! *yawn*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And hey Emma! 
Everyone is coming back :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Skyla!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:wave:

What you been up to? Long time no talk! Lol


----------



## Emzi00

Not a whole lot, I did hay for the first time this week and was really sore. :lol: How about you?


----------



## Scottyhorse

I just got stabbed in the nail with hoof trimmers


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haying is fun  lol!

Working! Lol! Have had a crazy work schedule! Which is good money wise, but takes a lot out of you going straight out! Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol Sydney! That doesn't feel too good!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Made me bleed and everything. Pretty sore too :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Www icky!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Finally found a feed that I'm happy with that the girls like  
Poulin 18% Sweet Goat  I'm happy with it and the goats all love it and the price is right! :lol: I only pay $10.89 I think it was with my employee discount whoo! Lol!


----------



## goathiker

I bent my thumbnail back and made it bleed...Does that count? I couldn't even cuss because I was dropping a load of bottles off at Hope For Paws :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Scottyhorse said:


> I just got stabbed in the nail with hoof trimmers


I did that last week.... Right at my cuticle...

Jill, yours made me shudder and gave me goosebumps.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugh... When you've been waiting all day to talk to someone, and you have something important to tell them... And they don't answer your messages cause they probably went to bed when they got home from work :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol:


----------



## goathiker

:lol: I used to break ponies, they are smart little things.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ugh, my night was ruined! Ruined I say! 
I don't always get to go to dinner with DH, but when I do, I have the worst hot flash of my life that lasts for an hour, that makes me want to vomit all over the restaurant, and not get to go to the movies.... ugh!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Ponies are great, they used to be my life. Till I got a horse, then she was my life... Till I got a job, then it was my life.... Till I got goats! Now I bet you can guess what rest lol!!!

Lacie, that sounds like a terrible night...

Want to hear a lot how my night got ruined? 

I had to stay at work till 7 when I should be milking around 7:30 and I'm half hour away from home.... Did I mention I'm supposed to get off at 5:30?? The whole day was a horrible mess at work anyway.. Too much stress and boss keeps talking about letting the new girl go but is t doing it.... 
I was starving at 5 but had to stay for the stupid "emergency" (foxtail in the nose) then on my way home I picked up two tall cans of chaladas and drank them before I was done feeding and milking, now I forgot about being hungry but I'm kinda buzzed... So bad day with happy ending lol! Except that I haven't finished feeding the dogs or cats yet... Or self.. Do I need food? I can live off beer right?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Mine was right in the center of the nail, all the way down to the flesh! :lol: 

I finally got a wrist brace today, whoohoo!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well it sounds like everyone had a terrible night too, I'm not alone :lol: I finally feel better, my gosh that was awful, but now my back hurts and I'm tired :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I am having a great night. I'm in the middle of a Star Trek marathon and I have a 16' flatbed and 40' trailer full of hay sitting in my driveway.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Can you share? :lol: Not the Star Trek part, not my thing, but the hay.... I could use some more hay :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ugh, my internet is being crappy. Good night Jill, and anyone else that's still up :wave:


----------



## LadySecret

goathiker said:


> I am having a great night. I'm in the middle of a Star Trek marathon and I have a 16' flatbed and 40' trailer full of hay sitting in my driveway.


That's my idea of a great night too!


----------



## goathiker

'Night Lacey... I got the hay from a high end riding school. It was cut last fall but the goats are going nuts over it and putting on weight. They needed room for their new crop hay :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night Lacie, sorry I missed you. I just put in a special order for a coconut oil, Shea butter and peppermint oil uddre balm to be made custom for my girls. Glad I finally placed the order!


----------



## nigies4ever

Thanks goodness for amazing pet sitters! We got back from a 10 day vacation yesterday and I'm thrilled with our pet sitter..she texted me with updates every morning and evening and the goats are exactly how I left them!


----------



## goathiker

So sorry, I went on a beach trip and forgot your PM, geeze.
Sweetlix, Mannapro
Kelp
Probably a horse/deer fly bite.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think I'm dying.. Can I die now?...


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I think I'm dying.. Can I die now?...


Noooo Dee! I need you to come to shows so I can see your beautiful goaties and discuss annoying non-goat people things, etc. :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

goathiker said:


> So sorry, I went on a beach trip and forgot your PM, geeze.
> Sweetlix, Mannapro
> Kelp
> Probably a horse/deer fly bite.


No worries...okay, any minerals are a PITA to order from my feed store, so hopefully they have MannaPro in stock. Where can I get kelp?

And put hydrocortisone on the bite and it seems to have gone down


----------



## goathiker

Kelp umm...Send me money :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill, can you identify this tree?














And this is its baby


----------



## COgoatLover25

Interesting tree Dee.

At this point, Moon's brown doeling is definitely the keeper. She's much higher and wider up in the escutcheon. She's got the longer, flatter rump, and is upstanding unlike the other doe who is a little down hill. 
Attie also looks like she'll have better teat placement with a nicer medial than her mom.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Told you the brown buckling was better :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Does it get red bushy flowers? Sumac possibly


----------



## glndg

That looks more like a weed to me, Dee -- Tree of Heaven. Google Tree of heaven images and see what you think. It's considered invasive. There are a lot of them around here.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Told you the brown buckling was better :lol:


Obviously you meant doe :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope, I meant what I said :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

So arrogant ... :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Well, maybe if you got better pictures, I don't know :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Yep, tree of heaven, Vicki wins. Not poisonous either. 

The truck is unloaded just the trailer to go. My back feels like mashed potatoes...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: Well, maybe if you got better pictures, I don't know :lol:


Unfortunately I don't have a high quality camera  maybe you should send me yours  I promise I'll send it back :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Tree of Heaven (Ailanthus altissima) is known by a number of names - stinking sumac, Chinese sumac. I was right too!


----------



## glndg

A win, win! And I learned something!:thumb:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Can goats eat it? It has about a thousand babies and they keep popping up all over the lawn.. I've never seen flowers on it but I don't look at it that often, it's at my aunts house


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Yep, tree of heaven, Vicki wins. Not poisonous either.
> 
> The truck is unloaded just the trailer to go. My back feels like mashed potatoes...


I like mashed potatoes! But I don't think I would want my back to feel like them.... You need to train sunny to walk on your back before bed lol!


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, tomorrow is going to fun :lol:


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I like mashed potatoes! But I don't think I would want my back to feel like them.... You need to train sunny to walk on your back before bed lol!


:laugh: Funny, Dee! I was thinking the same thing - I like mashed potatoes! But I guess having your back feel like them is not a good thing. Hope your back feels better soon, Jill.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I obviously can never return to the grocery store :lol: I went in with DH to get some juice, milk and bread. As I was walking to the juice isle he said nobody needs juice, I said everybody needs juice! And the lady coming down the isle looked at me, make eye contact and said "coke".... :shock: she looked like she wasn't talking about the soda :lol:
I'm so afraid :lol: that and the stupid cashier was trying to push some nutella off on me, I dont know if that was part of what he had to do, but he REALLY did not want us to leave without buying any. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Your mashed potato back and my lumpy spine! Together were a normal person :lol:
Hope your back feels better. I usually need something heavier than a dog to walk on my back


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh fine then, she can teach the mastiff to do it!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That might work better :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, I have two weeks to decide if I'm going to pick up that doe!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And the news from Fresno, Quaid's mom has to have a double mastectomy, a hysterectomy, chemo and radiation treatment. I don't know if she can make it through all that.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lacie, I have two weeks to decide if I'm going to pick up that doe!


Well, have you decided? :lol: You're waiting until after state fair right? Or you had to wait until afterwards? I forgot :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow.. That's awful about Quaids mom..

Yea, I'm waiting till after state fair. She's having her CAE test run two weeks after the show and I'm hoping to go to the show and watch how she does


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lot going on for sure. Don't know when they're going to start with it all yet. 

Was she only selling her if she doesn't do well?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No, she's selling her no matter what


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's keeping her numbers down, she doesn't use goat milk for anything. She even asked me if she could dry her off after the show lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Lacie, my cat has a message for you :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol poor filthy catling...


----------



## COgoatLover25

It's just goat milk


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He's still filthy


----------



## COgoatLover25

Cats are disgusting, it's normal :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, what was the mastitis treatment Megan uses? Today isn't working for Biagia


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Dee, what was the mastitis treatment Megan uses? Today isn't working for Biagia


Spectramast LC is for when they are in milk. You should have text me I don't always have this thing on me lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emma, Lacie, anyone want to critique the does on the Critiquing for dummies thread?


----------



## goathiker

The great wall of hay is finished :lol: It should last the whole winter.


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> The great wall of hay is finished :lol: It should last the whole winter.


You have to share! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> Emma, Lacie, anyone want to critique the does on the Critiquing for dummies thread?


Do Bear first, then we'll see. :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emzi00 said:


> Do Bear first, then we'll see. :lol:


I did! I said "Nice Buck" :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ok, fine


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lacie~ is Quaid your significant other? So sorry to hear about all that!

Jill~ My back always feels like mashed potatoes...lol...16 years of being a CNA will do that to it :lol: Hope yours is better soon...at least you have all your hay in!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Quaid is Lacie's nephew


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Here Lindsey.. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Quaid is Lacie's nephew


Like 2nd nephew or however that works :lol: He's my 2nd cousins son/adopted child #2


----------



## goathiker

He's your second cousin one removed I believe.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You forgot the "/adopted child #2" :lol: So what's his relation to my kids? 2nd cousin twice removed?

I'm googling it :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, so 2nd cousin, twice removed? I'm more confused than ever now :lol: We're loosely related is all that I need to know :lol:

Nope, 2nd cousin once removed! Jill was right :lol:


----------



## goathiker

To your kids he is their third cousin. 

Your second cousins are the people in your family who have the same great-grandparents as you., but not the same grandparents. 

Third, Fourth, and Fifth Cousins Your third cousins have the same great-great-grandparents, fourth cousins have the same great-great-great-grandparents, and so on.

When you use removed it means you are of separate generations, your second cousins child is once removed, his child will be twice removed.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I see, I see. Makes much more sense now


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And I was a total space cadet today. Went to town with my sister again, that should say enough :lol: Went into rite-aid to pick up a prescription for her and I needed to get another thermometer, because I cannot for the life of me find mine. I left it in the truck, but it's just totally gone. 
So I have no way to take Delilah's temp. She didn't want grain this morning and she had a messy butt. Best I could do before I left was one of the rumen boluses. She didn't look any messier when I got back, but I still haven't looked her over yet. Have to go out and milk and I check her then, she also had almost no milk this morning....
Not hunched up or acting weird, just a messy butt, no milk and unknown temp.

But the good news is Coup's buck decided it sucks to be weaned :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sheesh Lacie.. One thing after another huh...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh yeah, always something with a Murphy, it haunts you for life :lol: She ate some grain on the stand, still almost no milk, didn't look any messier on her butt, so hopefully she doesn't have the runs anymore.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And this is how I milk my goat.. Not normal?

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Actually that's almost how Kristi milks. She has her leg under the goat though, like her foot out on the other side of the goat. I don't know how she does it, her stand is like 6 inches off the ground, I wouldn't be able to get back up :lol:
And when I milk, I sit behind them, on their right side, so my left, and I put my left leg up on the stand too :lol: So, totally normal, not judging at all!


----------



## goathiker

Aw, Roman ancestors with a bit of Celtic somewhere :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I'm little enough I almost sit under the goat to milk.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol glad I'm not the only one! Jill, I have not much idea about my heritage.. I know there is some German, Spanish, French-Canadian, and Irish... The rest is anyone's best guess


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, if your behind them then their right side IS your right side..??  :lol:


----------



## goathiker

The shape of your feet tell about the ancient part of your family. People who's big toe is longest or equal to the second toe are of Roman decent, people who have a long second toe are of Greek decent. Celtic have very different shaped feet with the big toe half the length of the others but they have the indented toenails and upward curl on the end of the big toe.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well guys, I believe I found myself a Boer buck. He's the son of the 4th place buck at the ABGA national show, and will be my biggest purchase in my life... Luckily she's letting me do payments on him :lol: but still, yikes!


----------



## goathiker

Did he cost as much as my winter's worth of hay? :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I don't know how much that cost! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Actually I got a good deal this year... $510. I'll have to add some alfalfa but, it will still cost a lot less over the winter.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I wish that's what he cost! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Are you doing better? When are you going to visit me again? 
I could meet you in Manzanita and help you start Nacoma.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Doing better in some aspects, not so much in others :lol: 

I don't know when I'm going to get to see you again  this month im going to be basically living in the car.  first week or two I might be going to see lance for a week or so, then almost right after that I've got fairs and school


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I had planned to go to nationals to watch this year but, it just isn't going to happen. The SUV is dead for a bit while it's being rebuilt which leaves me with the 27 foot long Ford ex cab. Don has to work, etc, etc, etc...

Well, maybe next year you all will vacation down here again. There's a big campground right outside of Manzanita that allows livestock. Reservations need put in pretty early though...


----------



## goathiker

HEY STEPHANIE...Your package got flagged for possible Pine Beetles' eggs. Do you still need any of those things excluding the dried pine??? I may be slightly terrified to try it again :lol:
They kept all the stuff though...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Waiting to watch the Nubian class! So excited!!


----------



## ariella42

I'm waiting on the Nubians too  I'm also waiting on a phone closing. Hopefully the goats won't distract me so much that the client notices :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Yeah, I had planned to go to nationals to watch this year but, it just isn't going to happen. The SUV is dead for a bit while it's being rebuilt which leaves me with the 27 foot long Ford ex cab. Don has to work, etc, etc, etc...
> 
> Well, maybe next year you all will vacation down here again. There's a big campground right outside of Manzanita that allows livestock. Reservations need put in pretty early though...


Wow, don't mind my spelling in my last post. In the second part I meant to stick August in there, :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm going to be at the dentist while the Alpine senior does are showing  Waaah :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Soooooooo many Nigerians!


----------



## ariella42

I'm glad I'm not really interested in the NDs. The camera guy for Ring 1 is way better.


----------



## COgoatLover25

ariella42 said:


> I'm glad I'm not really interested in the NDs. The camera guy for Ring 1 is way better.


Yep, definitely


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yall pay for the live stream??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And Dee, I sometimes put my legs up and such like that too :lol: just depends on what stand im using lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Yall pay for the live stream??


I did! Only $5


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I know this was a few days back but I couldn't find the post again. Dee you couldn't have been any more helpful because even the vet said he was too far gone... Thanks for being there though. 


Kayla Renee


----------



## COgoatLover25

Bellisma takes 1st in the 4yr old milkers!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What?! Sooo not paying $5 to watch it, too rich for my blood :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Geesh Lacie :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Some of the does people think are fit to bring to Nationals :roll:


----------



## Scottyhorse

This is my new buck


----------



## ariella42

Nice buck, Sydney!


----------



## ariella42

I came home to hypothetically study and now I can't get the livestream! Our internet sucks  I should have stayed at work so I could watch the rest of the Sr. Nubians :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

You missed out lol, Claire Pella is showing a gorgeous doe :drool: Silver Annie looks way better on here than she does in her picture


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm regretting not reserving a kid out of her so badly right now


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nice buck Sydney! He looks great!


----------



## ariella42

There's always next year to reserve a kid out of her.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yes, but I don't know if I will like her buck choice as much next year :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Plus, she'll probably raise the price of kids with the way Silver Annie is placing...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Silver Annie, 2nd. Kaitanna, 3rd. Teasel, 5th.


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> HEY STEPHANIE...Your package got flagged for possible Pine Beetles' eggs. Do you still need any of those things excluding the dried pine??? I may be slightly terrified to try it again :lol:
> They kept all the stuff though...


Omgoodness...what the heck? :lol: How do they know what's in it? They kept everything?? How can they?


----------



## goathiker

It's probably that bad luck gnome that's following me around :lol:

Maybe a bug crawled out, it was all sun dried so, that's possible.


----------



## goathiker

Geeze, I can't even move today, I'm so stiff. I don't even want to go look at the 450 lbs of grain I need to unload. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Did you take anything for it? It's probably going to be worse later tonight :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And my 4th daughter got rid of her twin boys, they were only a couple months old..... sold them both for $250, now she's trying to sell her other son...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Anyone want to help me think of questions I can ask next weekend at the 4-H show I'm judging for fit and show?


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Anyone want to help me think of questions I can ask next weekend at the 4-H show I'm judging for fit and show?


Sure! Is it for showmanship?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yup!
Just simple ones that I won't forget lol! And that I won't have to work to hard to remember lol! Im crazy busy right up until the show.. So yah..


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh that's fun


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm a nervous wreck over it! lol! I honestly wish I said no :lol:


----------



## ariella42

This is what my friend's dad does when his wife goes out of town :ROFL:


----------



## COgoatLover25

What would you like to improve on your animal?

When was your animal born?

What breed is your goat?

What is the average gestation of a goat? 5months/150 days

Where are La Mancha goats tattooed? Tail web

How much milk does your doe produce per day?

What are the top Dairy goat producing states? 
Wisconsin, California, Texas, Iowa and Pennsylvania

What are the 4 major parts of the dairy goat does on the ADGA scorecard? 
General Appearance, dairy character, body capacity and mammary system.

When did your doe freshen? 

What do you like or not like what the showman beside you is doing?

What is a baby goat called? Kid

What is a castrated male goat called? Wether

How many wethers are born in the USA every year? None, they are all born as bucks


Which breed of goat is characterized by long, pendulous ears? Nubian

Name 3 products made from goat milk . Cheese , ice cream, butter or soap.

What is this year's recommended tattoo letter? F

In showmanship is the conformation of the animal considered? No

How many stomachs do goats have? 4

You could also point to different parts of the goat and ask them to tell you what part you are pointing at or say a part like "rump" and have them tell you where it is.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hope that helps Skyla!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Your friend's dad is amazing! :lol: Even though those are cats :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: Did you take anything for it? It's probably going to be worse later tonight :lol:


It's going to be worse for the rest of the summer. As soon as the grain is mixed and in the barrels I need to get the stalls and pens cleaned, pressure washed and repaired for the winter. By then it will be time to start harvesting berries and fruit. :lol: It never ends...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, that's fun Jill. You should do what I do... don't and say you did :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

BUT I got one baby pen cleaned this morning, so that's an accomplishment :lol: I just have to clean the boer pen, the alpine pen again, Nehru's pen, and everything else. But that's a lot of work, so clearly I'm not gonna do that :lol:


----------



## goathiker

That's what I did last year, maybe that's why everything is such a mess :scratch:

There's going to be enough blackberries for an army this year. They are going crazy...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Lacie....how bout doing some critiquing since you're so wonderfully awesome at it? ( yes, I'm trying flattery now :lol: )


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Yeah, I guess I need to do some stuff around here. I was just walking through the goat pen a couple days ago, Roo has quite the pile of toys in there. She had 6 stuffed animals, 3 random shirts, a hairbrush, wormer tube, wormer box, the bottom pan to one of the rotisserie chicken containers, some random bones, and a ball :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> Hey Lacie....how bout doing some critiquing since you're so wonderfully awesome at it? ( yes, I'm trying flattery now :lol: )


I now have a flat rate fee of $12 for critiquing, and $0.12 charge per inquiry. :lol: 
I'll see if I can get around to it today. :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: Yeah, I guess I need to do some stuff around here. I was just walking through the goat pen a couple days ago, Roo has quite the pile of toys in there. She had 6 stuffed animals, 3 random shirts, a hairbrush, wormer tube, wormer box, the bottom pan to one of the rotisserie chicken containers, some random bones, and a ball :lol:


Random bones?!  I knew you didn't like some people but I never dreamed...lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I now have a flat rate fee of $12 for critiquing, and $0.12 charge per inquiry. :lol:
> I'll see if I can get around to it today. :lol:


Ah come on, ya know you love me


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: They're from pigs, cows, chickens, and possibly a goat or two :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> Ah come on, ya know you love me


Love is a very strong word, I hardly love anyone/thing. :lol: I don't think I even need to use my toes to count the people I love, it's a very tiny list :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

'twas just a joke as I'm sure the charging for judging was  :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, I know :lol: But it's true, I love almost no-one. Because when I do, they turn around and stick a fork in my ribs :ROFL: 

And the charge was only slightly a joke :lol: I mean, I'll gladly take money to do it :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh no.......I have an appointment for the dentist on Thursday! Why me? I hate dentists, all they do is poke and scrape at me and then blame it on me when I'm bleeding!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey, I have a dentist appt on thursday too! What time is yours? Mine's at 1 :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh great, you've probably cursed me lol, mines at 10 in the morning though


----------



## goathiker

I'll go to the dentist for you if you come unload the grain and set 12 posts.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'll unload the grain, I'm either doing that or stacking 60lb hay bales here so what's the dif? Lol, the posts? Notta lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

Let's see...the only thing I have to look forward to is getting my hair done this week. And of course my hair stylist will probably try to insist I do something different than I want lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

What did you decide on?


----------



## COgoatLover25




----------



## Scottyhorse

Eee so pretty!!! 

Picture of your hair right now?


----------



## COgoatLover25

It's mudish brown :lol: I don't have a pic


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Lindsey!


----------



## COgoatLover25

glad it helped Skyla  don't be too hard on the little kids :lol: one of the judges here made a little girl cry last year lol


----------



## goathiker

When my kids were in FFA one of the judges was showing them how to cheat :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh wow :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, this mom was not pleased :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, they're supposed to learn that on their own Huh? :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah I can't say I'd be happy either Jill!

And don't worry, mo little kids crying on my watch lol


----------



## goathiker

Oh, something I thought of Skyla. There are some goats who don't really have anything wrong with them but, are harder to show to good advantage due to build or coloring. It's nice when the judges commend the kids for showing these harder animals well.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm burning alive again, and feel like throwing up.... I'm dying, I just know it


----------



## Scottyhorse

How do you register a doe in ADGA that's registered with AGS?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ADGA should have a transfer of registry for them. Look on the schedule of rates for it or something.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Oh, something I thought of Skyla. There are some goats who don't really have anything wrong with them but, are harder to show to good advantage due to build or coloring. It's nice when the judges commend the kids for showing these harder animals well.


Solid red market wethers are hard, especially against a class against all traditionals. Their muscles seem to disappear :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> ADGA should have a transfer of registry for them. Look on the schedule of rates for it or something.


Thanks. Trying to find it on their website but their new website is weird


----------



## goathiker

Belted goats are hard too, the white makes their back look dipped.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> How do you register a doe in ADGA that's registered with AGS?


When I double registered my does, I just filled out a registration form for the goat, sent in the AGS papers with it and the required fee and enclosed a note saying to return AGS papers as well.


----------



## goathiker

Be sure to make a copy or two of everything you send them.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think it's the pink lemonade.... it's trying to kill me


----------



## Scottyhorse

Apparel have to get the copy of all her transfer dates and bills of sales from AGS, and submit that too. Everyone of them. Registries are so complicated and need too much stuff. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Oh, something I thought of Skyla. There are some goats who don't really have anything wrong with them but, are harder to show to good advantage due to build or coloring. It's nice when the judges commend the kids for showing these harder animals well.


Oh I know that :lol: I have a few of those!
And for sure a good thing! I've seen kids come out of the ring in tears due to their goats acting up ect.. Tugs on my heart strings lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Does anyone know if they post the wins from nationals anywhere?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, after the whole thing is over they have pictures of the gch's and rgch's on the site, so patience young grasshopper :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No! I saw a pic of GCH Nubian and res. ch but idk who the GCH is!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

JUST WAIT! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No no no no! Daddy I want an Oompa Loompa NOW!!!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: Oh, you are a terrible person :lol: Good stuff :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Where is Lindsey.. I bet she knows who that doe is...,


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> No no no no! Daddy I want an Oompa Loompa NOW!!!!!!


Thanks for the Oompa Loompa, Dee! :thankU: and Yay Castle Rock! artygroup:

(Castle Rock had GCH and best udder Nigerian doe.)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Chubby Butt, Vigilante (going through a growth spurt), Brigade (dropped some weight from weaning) and Fenris, who dwarfs all :lol:

I know they don't look very big, but Fenris is as big as Clarice, maybe even a tad bit taller. He's 80 some odd pounds now, thinks he's larger than life, but he still loves to cuddle  Chubby Butt is 68lbs, Brigade is 62lbs, and Vigilante is 70lbs. Don't know what Curly and Taco weight, I don't care :lol: 
So Brigade is a little small, but I had no idea Biagia had mastitis.... she probably got it about the time they slowed their growth, so about a month ago when she got sick.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And Delilah, how could I forget :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> Thanks for the Oompa Loompa, Dee! :thankU: and Yay Castle Rock! artygroup:


My pleasure! I hate waiting! I'm still looking up the Nubian though lol!


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> My pleasure! I hate waiting! I'm still looking up the Nubian though lol!


I have the utmost confidence in you. :grin: You found the Nigerian Dwarf information very quickly! :horse:

The national show results are the big topic of conversation here. Even the kids are talking about it! :ROFL:


----------



## glndg

Wow! Your kids are getting to be so big, Lacie. They look great. :lovey:


----------



## nigies4ever

Will this work for goats? Cheapest price I've found! http://horseprerace.com/toltrazuril-5-200ml-baycox


----------



## nigies4ever

And does it work the same as bay cox?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes, that's what I use Haley


----------



## goathiker

Try here instead, it's a much cleaner company http://racehorsemeds.com/


----------



## nigies4ever

Did it work for you? Even though it's not formulated for ruminants?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:mecry: :mecry: :mecry: I feel like crawling in a hole right now. Delilah is getting mastitis too! After going years and years without any cases of mastitis, it seems like they're all getting it! :GAAH: And Biagia isn't getting any better either! :mecry:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm going to the feed store tomorrow to see what they had for such issues. Would ToMorrow work better? I'm out of ToDay, so I couldn't do anything for Delilah tonight, just fed her milk back to her...
If they don't have anything I'll order something online.


----------



## goathiker

Tomorrow is stronger. Another thing you can do is push out a couple ccs of the Today and replace it with a couple ccs of Gentimycin.


----------



## nigies4ever

goathiker said:


> Try here instead, it's a much cleaner company http://racehorsemeds.com/


Jill, is this where you get from? And what would the dosage be, considering it's labeled for non-ruminants?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If only I had that, will get some tomorrow though. How many days, until better?
All I seriously have is maybe 10cc of penicillin left, b vitamins, banamine, and old antibiotics I use for eye drops, that's it right now.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Haley, I use that same stuff. 1cc per 5lbs


----------



## goathiker

Everyone uses it at 1 cc per 5 lbs. It is labeled for ruminants in Australia, it isn't supposed to be used here :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Yep, until better. I would think about vaccinating your healthy does too.


----------



## nigies4ever

goathiker said:


> Everyone uses it at 1 cc per 5 lbs. It is labeled for ruminants in Australia, it isn't supposed to be used here :lol:


So I've heard :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

With the Lysigin or whatever it's called? Now I'm freaking out about the doe kids freshening with it, because I don't know how long it was sub-clinical.... The vaccine should maybe help with that right?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

glndg said:


> I have the utmost confidence in you. :grin: You found the Nigerian Dwarf information very quickly! :horse:
> 
> It's the big topic of conversation here. Even the kids are talking about it! :ROFL:


Your kids are so tiny and cute! I just love that little buckling!

Lacie... I'm sorry your going through this... Must be something in the air...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks Dee, must be... are your girls over it yet?


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, Lysigin will help prevent it in your FFs. Do their shots as part of their prebreeding protocol. It's 5ccs twice and then 5 ccs yearly booster.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Awesome. So is that 5cc twice a month apart, 2-3 weeks? Or prebreeding then prekidding?


----------



## goathiker

3 weeks I believe, it's on the bottle.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Thanks Dee, must be... are your girls over it yet?


They dont have "mastitis" any more.. Not sure temper ever did.. But they still have a little swelling from the rough boys


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Temper is almost completely normal. Kat has a little more swelling.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Sorry about the mastitis Lacie, I'm sure that's an unwanted ordeal. Hope they get better soon


----------



## COgoatLover25




----------



## COgoatLover25

View attachment 97831







:lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Fed up....


----------



## ariella42

With what?


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm fed up with a lot of things too Dee, none of which I care to mention here. Hope it's not too aggravating


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey.. Me too... :sigh:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What else?? This stupid job! Same thing I complain about every day! Lol!


----------



## ariella42

Sorry, Dee


----------



## goathiker

Geeze you guys are downers...

Dee, start taking some night courses and get your butt back in school. Learn a trade that makes some money, at least.
Lindsey, you have your whole life ahead, right now is time to have fun. Don't wallow in frustration. 
Skyla, same thing start some online courses and plan what you are going to do while you're waiting for Mr. Right. Daycare perhaps?

Alright, let the blasting begin


----------



## ariella42

On a different note, DH's birthday present arrived :lol: And yes, this is his actual birthday present. It's another '64 Corvair.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Night courses? You mean instead of sleeping? Or instead of taking care of the farm?


----------



## COgoatLover25

I love how you said wallow about me Jill  I'm not a pig :lol: but, you're right, but sometimes I can't help it lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Cool Gift Ariella!

I've actually already applied for a higher paying job.. But shhhhhh don't tell my boss!


----------



## ariella42

Good luck, Dee!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Good luck Dee! Hope you get it! What's your current job? I forgot...


----------



## ariella42

Lindsey, it can be easy to get hung up on the negative, but shifting your focus to the positive can make a huge difference. I still have to remind myself of that on occasion :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

True, true you're right. I must say easier said than done though!


----------



## goathiker

It gets easier as teenagehood settles down :lol:
I truly believe that what you dwell on as a teen sets the stage for your whole life though...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lindsey, I'm a vet tech at a very high end, low paying veterinary hospital... :slapfloor:


----------



## COgoatLover25

High end, low paying, didn't know those went together :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yea.. Depends who runs the joint..


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Dee, I got a picture of Tempers dam while she was being shown...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Geeze you guys are downers...
> 
> Dee, start taking some night courses and get your butt back in school. Learn a trade that makes some money, at least.
> Lindsey, you have your whole life ahead, right now is time to have fun. Don't wallow in frustration.
> Skyla, same thing start some online courses and plan what you are going to do while you're waiting for Mr. Right. Daycare perhaps?
> 
> Alright, let the blasting begin


Where's my life advice?! I needed that a couple days ago when I went off the deep end...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Jill, question for you, my goat has these weird small pimples all over her. They're a little smaller than a penny. She's had them since I got her and I just figured they were like acne was for humans and when she got clean and was in the sun regularly they would go away. One month , that hasn't happened . So, today I put a rubber glove on and squeezed one, thick puss came out  I'm pretty sure it's not CL, they're all over! Idk, hope you know what it is? And what I can do for it


----------



## COgoatLover25

She's separated from the others too, and is not happy lol


----------



## goathiker

What protein is her food?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm just fed up with stress lol! It's just one thing after another around here... Has been non stop since, oh gosh... March?


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, but, if you make a plan and start following it through even if slowly, you have one thing you are accomplishing to be happy about.


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> What protein is her food?


She's dry right now so she's just getting an orchard grass/Timothy mix hay.


----------



## goathiker

Kay then...They are an old Staph infection. Iodine on the spots, Biomycin for 10 days to kill the Staph, and vit D 400 mgs/day to stimulate her immune system and skin rebuilding. Brush her fairly hard with a stiff bristled brush a couple times a day to disturb the skin and stimulate cell and oil production.
Add a teaspoon of olive oil to her food to clean her sweat glands and work her up to a Tablespoon. The oil will come through her pores and help clean them. 
No need to separate her, Staph in this form takes years to spread.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> Yeah, but, if you make a plan and start following it through even if slowly, you have one thing you are accomplishing to be happy about.


This is true...


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> Kay then...They are an old Staph infection. Iodine on the spots, Biomycin for 10 days to kill the Staph, and vit D 400 mgs/day to stimulate her immune system and skin rebuilding. Brush her fairly hard with a stiff bristled brush a couple times a day to disturb the skin and stimulate cell and oil production.
> Add a teaspoon of olive oil to her food to clean her sweat glands and work her up to a Tablespoon. The oil will come through her pores and help clean them.
> No need to separate her, Staph in this form takes years to spread.


Ok, thanks Jill. Where can I get the Biomycin?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> Hey Dee, I got a picture of Tempers dam while she was being shown...


Well?? Where is it! Share!


----------



## COgoatLover25

happycaligoats said:


> well?? Where is it! Share!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Looks just like temper! With a nicer udder! Lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow.. I didn't realize how much she looks like her dam!


----------



## COgoatLover25

She's pretty much a clone of her dam :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Except for the fallen pasterns I hope :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yea, and Temper doesn't quite have that depth yet..


----------



## CritterCarnival

OK, got a question about the Baycox discussion a little bit ago. There were two links.

First link here: http://horseprerace.com/toltrazuril-5-200ml-baycox. This one is 200ml at 5% for $49.95.

The second link here: http://racehorsemeds.com/product/toltrazuril-oral-suspension-2-5-200ml/. This one is 200ml at 2.5% for $39.95.

Those are different concentrations, so shouldn't the dosages be different too?  I wouldn't think they are both 1cc per 5 lbs"... :hair: :help:


----------



## goathiker

Both places sell both concentrations :lol: One just guarantees their meds and the other blows you off.


----------



## goathiker

Here you go http://racehorsemeds.com/product/toltrazuril-oral-suspension-200ml-baycox-copy/


----------



## Scottyhorse

Jack is sounding pretty raspy in his lungs tonight. Has been a little bit for the past few days, but wanted to see if it'd go away on its own. It hasn't. What should I treat it with? No runny nose or eyes, peeing good, poop is good, eating, drinking, etc. he has a slight dry cough, but a few others do too.


----------



## goathiker

Try Benedril first...


----------



## Scottyhorse

What dose?


----------



## goathiker

Benedril is kind of an as needed thing. If he's 50 lbs he can have a whole tab. You know how little I am, when I get a wasp sting I have to take 4.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So how strong do you think a 13-14 week old buckling is? I'm sure he's got to be at least 65-70# minimum but now... He needs to be separated.... I wonder how he will hold up with the big boys... I guess if nothing else, he should be faster right? Lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Do you think Benadryl would help him, or do I need to start in antibiotics? Like penicillin? I have pen g on hand but that's all. I will go give him a tab though.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Alright he got 25 milligrams of Benadryl


----------



## Scottyhorse

HappyCaliGoats said:


> So how strong do you think a 13-14 week old buckling is? I'm sure he's got to be at least 65-70# minimum but now... He needs to be separated.... I wonder how he will hold up with the big boys... I guess if nothing else, he should be faster right? Lol!


Dee, he should do fine.


----------



## goathiker

Try for allergy first. If it doesn't work tonight then go to the next thing. Raspy sounding lungs without a stethoscope are rarely ever actually the lungs.


----------



## The_Goat_whisperer

How do you post a forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Scottyhorse said:


> Dee, he should do fine.


But Eddie is very mean and pushy with his horns..


----------



## goathiker

The_Goat_whisperer said:


> How do you post a forum


You mean start a thread for a question?


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Try for allergy first. If it doesn't work tonight then go to the next thing. Raspy sounding lungs without a stethoscope are rarely ever actually the lungs.


That's good to know. Should I just leave him be for tonight and see how he is in the morning?


----------



## goathiker

HappyCaliGoats said:


> But Eddie is very mean and pushy with his horns..


Then get rid of him...


----------



## goathiker

Scottyhorse said:


> That's good to know. Should I just leave him be for tonight and see how he is in the morning?


You could, or you could give him some Benedril :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Then get rid of him...


He's not that mean... Not like my old boer was... I just don't trust him with a kid yet.. He's super gentle with people... But I think he's jealous of the bucks and that's why he's always picked on Obsidian..

He's 200# and if the kid is around 70 then there's not much of a fight..


----------



## goathiker

Wethers don't pick on kids at my place...


----------



## goathiker

And neither do bucks...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Wethers don't pick on kids at my place...


Well...nice never had him with the kids.. I'm scared... I trust Obsidian with them though


----------



## CritterCarnival

goathiker said:


> *Both places sell both concentrations* :lol: One just guarantees their meds and the other blows you off.





goathiker said:


> Here you go http://racehorsemeds.com/product/toltrazuril-oral-suspension-200ml-baycox-copy/


That wasn't the point, the point was two different concentrations were listed and the same dose rate was posted for BOTH.

There are a lot of new folks on TGS lately, and medications doses are posted by many people, with no consensus on correct dosing for quite a few of them. Another one is the Dimethox 12.5% vs. 40%...

My question was intended to be "What is the correct dose"...or more to the point, since "everybody doses it at 1cc per 5 lbs", *which concentration is used at "1cc/5#"?*??

I absolutely love TGS and all the wonderful information you folks dispense, but when we ask for clarification, a lot of times we get blown off and treated like we are idiots...

I guess it's time for me to stop posting and just go back to lurking...  eepwall:


----------



## LadySecret

^^^I asked the same question on another tread. I was told the dosing of 1cc per 5 pounds was for the 5% concentration. So, it would be 1cc per 2.5 pounds or 2cc per 5 pounds for the 2.5% concentration since it is half the strength of the 5%. I wouldn't buy the 2.5% because you'd have to use twice as much making it more expensive.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I wish I knew your dosing answer, but I don't. I will say though that I think that sometimes people don't read carefully enough and that is why the sparse answer or an answer that doesn't fit.
So don't hide and lurk...just keep asking 

As for Dimethox *40%* I use 1cc per 16 lbs day one and 1cc per 32 lbs days 2-5.The 12.5 % is the one most people quote dosage for....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

1cc per 5lbs with 5% solution, 1cc per 2.5lbs with 2.5% solution. With baycox it's basically 1cc treats however many pounds the concentration is.


----------



## CritterCarnival

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> 1cc per 5lbs with 5% solution, 1cc per 2.5lbs with 2.5% solution. With baycox it's basically 1cc treats however many pounds the concentration is.


Thank you soooo much!! :thankU:


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> You could, or you could give him some Benedril :lol:


I did :lol: I'm going to give him another 25 mgs this morning.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

When someone sends you a good morning text that says "Good Morning Beautiful" *blushes*


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> When someone sends you a good morning text that says "Good Morning Beautiful" *blushes*


oooooohhhh????  :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Heheh!! we are just very close friends right now


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So apparently my dentist appt is today.... I should probably go brush my teeth now :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds like me Lacie LOL!


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Heheh!! we are just very close friends right now


Sure sounds like you're pretty close


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*blushes* lol! We are  
We've just decided not to go any further then that right now, even though we both have very strong feelings for each other... We tried it at one point and it ended not so good... Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I am never returning to the dentist :lol: My bottom lip feels like it weighs a thousand pounds, and there was too much epinephrine in the numbing stuff. My heart was racing, my body felt weird and I wanted to puke, for about 3 minutes. I almost died probably :lol:


----------



## goathiker

If a person makes a will but, it's not registered with a lawyer is it still valid?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't think so, I think you have to take it to a lawyer.


----------



## Scottyhorse

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> *blushes* lol! We are
> We've just decided not to go any further then that right now, even though we both have very strong feelings for each other... We tried it at one point and it ended not so good... Lol!


Is it David? Or another guy I don't know about?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Another guy you don't know about LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Double post...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm gonna go see how Eddie likes Franklin


----------



## goathiker

Proofreading is a dying art, wouldn't you say? 

Man Kills Self Before Shooting Wife and Daughter: 
This one I caught in the SGV Tribune the other day and called the Editorial Room and asked who wrote this. It took two or three readings before the editor realized that what he was reading was impossible!!! They put in a correction the next day. 

Something Went Wrong in Jet Crash, Expert Says: 
Really? Ya think? 

Police Begin Campaign to Run Down Jaywalkers: 
Now that's taking things a bit far! 

Panda Mating Fails; Veterinarian Takes Over: 
What a guy! 

Miners Refuse to Work after Death: 
Good-for-nothing' lazy so-and-so's! 

Juvenile Court to Try Shooting Defendant: 
See if that works any better than a fair trial! 

War Dims Hope for Peace: 
I can see where it might have that effect! 

If Strike Isn't Settled Quickly, It May Last Awhile: 
Ya think?! 

Cold Wave Linked to Temperatures: 
Who would have thought! 

Enfield ( London ) Couple Slain; Police Suspect Homicide: 
They may be onto something! 

Red Tape Holds Up New Bridges: 
You mean there's something stronger than duct tape? 

Man Struck By Lightning Faces Battery Charge: 
He probably IS the battery charge! 

New Study of Obesity Looks for Larger Test Group:
Weren't they fat enough?! 

Astronaut Takes Blame for Gas in Spacecraft: 
That's what he gets for eating those beans! 

Kids Make Nutritious Snacks: 
Do they taste like chicken? 

Local High School Dropouts Cut in Half: 
Chainsaw Massacre all over again! 

Hospitals are Sued by 7 Foot Doctors: 
Boy, are they tall! 

And the winner is....


Typhoon Rips Through Cemetery; Hundreds Dead: 
Did I read that right?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! Way too funny!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

:slapfloor: Those are great, Jill! :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I feel so unprepared for the show this weekend....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Scottyhorse said:


> I feel so unprepared for the show this weekend....


Fair? Me too :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Half sister to my doe…not bad :chin:


----------



## Ranger1

Can anyone help my sick doe on this thread? http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/doe-pooping-mucus-dehydrated-arching-back-180171/#post1913662


----------



## margaret

Those are hilarious Jill!:lol: :ROFL: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Scottyhorse

COgoatLover25 said:


> Fair? Me too :lol:


I'm going to an ABGA show!  First time going to a sanctioned show.


----------



## ariella42

goathiker said:


> If a person makes a will but, it's not registered with a lawyer is it still valid?


I don't know anything about Oregon law, but common law (and most states) still recognize what's called a holographic will. Basically, it's a will that hasn't been witnessed and no attorneys were involved, but it's still a valid will. In most places, it has to be hand-written and signed by the decedent, it has to state that it is the person's will, and it has to be kept with other similarly important documents. You can probably look up Oregon's requirements pretty easily.


----------



## goathiker

The will was witnessed by a lawyer. It just isn't kept on file with him so...I'm going to assume the lawyer knew what he was doing :lol:


----------



## ariella42

As long as it was witnessed correctly, there shouldn't be any problems then


----------



## goathiker

Great! One less thing... Trying to get my parents' affairs straightened out so we don't have a giant fiasco with my brother later :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Glad I don't have to worry about that, my parents have a favorite child.... the rest of us get nothing :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Speaking of wills, I still have to write my dad's. He wants some weird (legally speaking) things done with his land, so he's either going to have to get a new survey done and divide it or rethink what he wants :|


----------



## goathiker

Definition of Outdoor Barbecuing It's the only type of cooking a "real" man will do:
When a man volunteers to do such cooking, the following chain of events is put into motion.

(1) The woman goes to the store.
(2) The woman fixes the salad, vegetables, and dessert.
(3) The woman prepares the meat for cooking, places it on a tray along with the necessary cooking utensils, and takes it to the man, who is lounging beside the grill, drinking a beer.
(4) The man places the meat on the grill.
(5) The woman goes inside to set the table and check the vegetables.
(6) The woman comes out to tell the man that the meat is burning.
(7) The man takes the meat off the grill and hands it to the woman.
(Cool The woman prepares the plates and brings them to the table.
(9) After eating, the woman clears the table and does the dishes.
(10) The man asks the woman how she enjoyed "her night off."

And, upon seeing her annoyed reaction, concludes that there's just no pleasing some women.


----------



## goathiker

A 2014 study found that the average American walks about 900 miles a year.

Another study found that Americans drink an average of 22 gallons of beer a year.

That means, on average, Americans get about 41 miles per gallon.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!!! Too funny Jill!


----------



## nigies4ever

Who took Grand Champion La Mancha?!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I wanna know too! Lol!
My friend took JRGCH with her grade yearling doe


----------



## nigies4ever

Wow, that's awesome!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep! Last year she had the JRGCH LaMancha doe!


----------



## nigies4ever

I think Trinity might have taken Grand!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh very nice!


----------



## nigies4ever

Yep, Trinity took Grand Champ La Mancha and Recorded Grade!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Which doe took Grand champ?


----------



## nigies4ever

Not sure which doe...


----------



## nigies4ever

This is the pic from the ch lineup, but I can't tell what doe she's holding


----------



## goathiker

I see a Son*Sational doe in there.


----------



## nigies4ever

Which one, Jill? I know Judi has the 4 y/o doe in the lineup and I'm pretty sure kastdemurs has a doe in there too


----------



## goathiker

Jessica McDonald.


----------



## nigies4ever

Not sure who that is :lol: Which doe from the left is she?


----------



## goathiker

The gal kneeling down.


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> A 2014 study found that the average American walks about 900 miles a year.
> 
> Another study found that Americans drink an average of 22 gallons of beer a year.
> 
> That means, on average, Americans get about 41 miles per gallon.


It's a good thing you hike a lot, Jill. Otherwise, your mileage would be really low!:ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

All worthwhile classics are high mileage :lol:


----------



## glndg

:think::cheers: Good one! Guess I'd better work on my mileage then!:-D


----------



## Scottyhorse

On the way to the show... Got up at 5:45 this morning. Yikes. It's 8:45 now and we left at about 8, should hopefully get there at about 3.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Good luck Sydney!arty goat: :goodluck:


----------



## Scottyhorse

COgoatLover25 said:


> Good luck Sydney!arty goat: :goodluck:


Thanks  Just hauling in and setting up tonight, then showing is Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Take pics!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Meanwhile in California....margaritas :yum: :cheers:


----------



## ariella42

Send some margaritas to NC! Of course, I am enjoying my red wine too


----------



## ariella42

We had a bit of a breakout during milking :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Bud Light in Oregon :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: What the small bunch of drinking enthusiasts! :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Where's Dee and her domestic beer?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Waiting for someone to call me back on a pasteurizer they have for $40! Hope they still have it, I've never had one before :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh and lovely thing I learned today, Alillea (I have no idea how to spell her name.... I'm just going to register her as Ganja :lol: ) and Vigilante showed me they both can fly :GAAH: She did a running ninja flip up the fence like Clarice used to do, and she got into the baby bucks pen, so fabulous... NOT. And Vigilante saw me coming with the bottle and he just deer hopped the gate like it was nothing. Neither of them have done it again, so hopefully they forgot :lol:


----------



## glndg

Margaritas? Does anyone want margaritas? Would you like to really start from scratch? Here, take Audrie II, please! (She's named after the bloodthirsty plant in the movie Little Shop of Horrors because she is always looking for opportunities to stab people and draw blood.) She's dieing, but she has lots of cute pups....you like pups, right Lacie!? They're free!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm either more buzzed than I know, or that did not make any sense :ROFL: What does a tree have to do with margaritas and puppies? :lol:


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm either more buzzed than I know, or that did not make any sense :ROFL: What does a tree have to do with margaritas and puppies? :lol:


Oh, Lacie. I thought you would know. That's no tree! That's an agave. The little plants around the base are called pups.

"In the tequila-producing regions of Mexico, agaves are called mezcales. The high-alcohol product of agave distillation is called mezcal; Agave americana is one of several agaves used for distillation. A mezcal called tequila, is produced from Agave tequilana, commonly called "blue agave". There are many different types of mezcal some of which may be flavored with the very pungent mezcal worm.[17] Mezcal and tequila, although also produced from agave plants, are different from pulque in their technique for extracting the sugars from the heart of the plant, and in that they are distilled spirits. In mezcal and tequila production, the sugars are extracted from the piñas (or hearts) by heating them in ovens, rather than by collecting aguamiel from the plant's cut stalk. Thus if one were to distill pulque, it would not be a form of mezcal, but rather a different drink."


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm either more buzzed than I know, or that did not make any sense :ROFL: What does a tree have to do with margaritas and puppies? :lol:


You do put tequila in your margaritas, don't you? With your own agave plant and a little research, you could make your own tequila. :mrgreen:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, well that makes much more sense now :lol: And yep, a classic lime tequila margarita. To be technical it says agave lime sour, but who cares for specifics :lol:


----------



## glndg

Audrie (the agave) did not have that tall stalk until recently. Now that she's blooming, she's going to die. (Some people call them Century Plants.) It's taken years for the base of the plant to get so big. Now, the large leaves have started wilting. Removing that stalk and the leaves will be a pain. I want to get rid of the pups because they take up so much room.


----------



## goathiker

I'd like some of Audrey's pups...It's supposed to be hardy down to zone 5 and I'm in zone 8...


----------



## glndg

Jill! I knew you'd appreciate Audrie! :mrgreen: So...how to get them to you? (You might regret it though. I'm giving you fair warning.) I'll see if I can find some smallish ones that I can get to. Might have to wait until the big plant is all dead.


----------



## goathiker

I want to plant them where pedestrians cut through the front of my yard :lol: 

They would probably mail alright with the roots wrapped in damp paper towels and a baggie.


----------



## glndg

goathiker said:


> I want to plant them where pedestrians cut through the front of my yard :lol:
> 
> They would probably mail alright with the roots wrapped in damp paper towels and a baggie.


That would stop the pedestrians alright! :ROFL:

Most of the pups are pretty big even though they are small compared to the mother plant, but I'll see if I can catch some small enough to mail. :-D Getting in under the big leaves where they come up is going to be the challenging part.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ariella42 said:


> Where's Dee and her domestic beer?


Making cheladas over here! Lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, I have taken up a new liking to maskless reds


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Have you now? I still have a maskless red female from the Cinco De Mayo litter :lol:


----------



## new2goats2015

I have a goat that is down and won't get up, temp is fine the just lays there and nibbles on hay and feed. Won't stand, and has the runs


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Have you made a thread about it? How old is he, what has he been eating? Been wormed recently? What's his body condition?


----------



## goathiker

Start Thiamine immediately, Fortified or High Level B complex will work. 5ccs per 100 lbs for 100 mg level Thiamine.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Have you now? I still have a maskless red female from the Cinco De Mayo litter :lol:


Still want a male though...

Today I got injectable vit c and injectable AD I'm scared to use the AD bc it says it could cause hypercalcemia in well nourished animals?

New2goats... I hope your goat is ok..


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Hey everybody!! Hate to be random!!! Lo
I'm in serious search of an ADGA Nubian doe...I'm in North Carolina...anybody know where I could find someone that raises nubs?


----------



## glndg

InTheCrookedPinesFarm said:


> Hey everybody!! Hate to be random!!! Lo
> I'm in serious search of an ADGA Nubian doe...I'm in North Carolina...anybody know where I could find someone that raises nubs?


You could try the breeder listings by state or put a "'wanted" ad up.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f199/breeder-listing-state-101133/


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

glndg said:


> You could try the breeder listings by state or put a "'wanted" ad up.
> 
> http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f199/breeder-listing-state-101133/


Thank you!! I'll try to figure out how. Lol I'm using an app for an iPhone.


----------



## goathiker

If you can't figure it, put what you want to say here and I'll put it up for you.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Can you post a thread through the iPhone app Tho? I know how to do it on a laptop....but my laptop is broken.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Oh!! Why thanks!! <3


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

InTheCrookedPinesFarm said:


> Hey everybody!! Hate to be random!!! Lo
> I'm in serious search of an ADGA Nubian doe...I'm in North Carolina...anybody know where I could find someone that raises nubs?


Are you on Facebook? I saw a really cute yearling in NC today


----------



## ariella42

InTheCrookedPinesFarm said:


> Hey everybody!! Hate to be random!!! Lo
> I'm in serious search of an ADGA Nubian doe...I'm in North Carolina...anybody know where I could find someone that raises nubs?


It's probably pretty far from you, but Sunrise Farm in Columbus, NC still has a couple of Nubian doe kids available.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1006022592755089



You could also try Foxwood Nubians if you're willing to go a bit further. They're in Eastern TN, right over the border. I think he still have a few kids and maybe a milker available. 
https://www.facebook.com/FoxwoodNubians

Of course, Dee can also find one for you on FB  She's good at tempting me to get more I don't need :lol:


----------



## CritterCarnival

InTheCrookedPinesFarm said:


> Hey everybody!! Hate to be random!!! Lo
> I'm in serious search of an ADGA Nubian doe...I'm in North Carolina...anybody know where I could find someone that raises nubs?





HappyCaliGoats said:


> Are you on Facebook? I saw a really cute yearling in NC today


Yeppers, if you're on facebook, you can check out "Nubian Dairy Goats for Sale" page at https://www.facebook.com/groups/189351407842043/

There's a lot of them on the east coast area.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

That's were I am, east coast.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Are you on Facebook? I saw a really cute yearling in NC today


Yep. Give me a link.  i literally can't find any Nubians but bucks right now on Craigslist.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Thanks y'all.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Getting my hair done!


----------



## nigies4ever

Btw, for those who were wondering who was La Mancha grand champ at Nationals, it was Goat-San Venice and reserve was Tempo Evianna.


----------



## ariella42

InTheCrookedPinesFarm said:


> That's were I am, east coast.


I just saw this girl on FB in Shelby. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10205562639159205&set=gm.717574901686355&type=1&theater
I'm not sure how far east you are (Greenville? Outer Banks?), so she might still be too far. Are you looking for a doe in milk or a kid? By the way, Ziggy at Sunrise Farm travels a lot, so he might be willing to meet you halfway.


----------



## ariella42

Of course, DH wants to sell Starlet already :lol: Granted, she's neither the friendliest nor the most cooperative goat around, but I want to at least get a kid out of her first!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You know, i'm kinda surprised at the grands and reserves at nationals this year.... most aren't that spectacular :chin: Especially the nigi's


----------



## ariella42

I heard that the Alpine classes were fairly small, but I didn't get to watch them. It seemed like a lot of people couldn't or didn't want to go this year (though I mostly know East Coast Breeders), and I'm sure the website drama didn't help anything. I wonder what overall turnout was compared to previous years onder:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You know, i'm kinda surprised at the grands and reserves at nationals this year.... most aren't that spectacular :chin: Especially the nigi's


I know, I took one look at the Nigie cam and turned it off :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmm, I know a couple people I know didn't go. Wonder if they'll ever have it in Sacramento again, that's be awesome


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> I know, I took one look at the Nigie cam and turned it off :lol:


:lol: Yeah, really average quality in some of the winners.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think I want to do a poker theme with the kid names next year :lol:


----------



## margaret

InTheCrookedPinesFarm said:


> Hey everybody!! Hate to be random!!! Lo
> I'm in serious search of an ADGA Nubian doe...I'm in North Carolina...anybody know where I could find someone that raises nubs?


Morgen Star farm has some nice does for sale
Frog Flat Farm has nice goats too, I got my Nubie from them, but they hardly had any doe kids this year and I don't think they have anymore for sale.


----------



## ariella42

I'm doing some goat math today (not the usual, "Sure we need two more"), and I was wondering about copper bolusing. I got everyone's weight via the heart girth x heart girth x length / 300 formula. I suspect some of the weights are a little low, but I have no other way to weigh anyone except the smallest kids. My mini yearlings and my Alpine kid all clocked in about 70-75 lbs (with the kid being the biggest), so they'd need about 3-3.5 grams. I'd prefer not to split up the pills. Would it be okay to give the 4 grams as it's a slow release?


----------



## goathiker

Yep, they'd get 6 grams here.


----------



## ariella42

Thanks, Jill!


----------



## ariella42

The deed is done, and I'm dirty, sweaty, and covered in peanut butter :lol: Beth wanted seconds (or thirds, fourths, the entire jar of PB), but not everyone was quite so cooperative.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I love my hair!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Let's see it!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ariella42 said:


> The deed is done, and I'm dirty, sweaty, and covered in peanut butter :lol: Beth wanted seconds (or thirds, fourths, the entire jar of PB), but not everyone was quite so cooperative.


I use the little boluser now.. They all hate me for it but I got tired of them all wanting different treats and some of them biting the copper in half lol


----------



## ariella42

Probably a good call, Dee. I got a calf boluser, but it seems to big for my minis.


----------



## ariella42

Yes, we need to see the hair!


----------



## ariella42

Wow, I must have really killed the thread last night :lol:

RANT - DH decided we HAD to clean the barn out today. Despite the fact that we'd already gone to Harbor Freight to buy him some tool and get lunch and I really needed to get some studying done (the bar exam is next week). So, I was feeding the kids and he gathered up all of the tools and the wheelbarrow. I started refilling water buckets (which takes forever due to our wonderful water pressure) while he started on the barn. I asked if he wanted me to help him get the goats out of the barn, but no, he was fine. Two minutes later he's yelling at the goats for being in the way. So I went in and started taking everyone out. DH came out too and latched the barn door, but then he got frustrated because they were crowding the gate while he was trying to get out, so he opened the damn barn up again~! So, we started all over, but I locked DH in the barn this time so I went out through the gate (there's a side door to the barn that the wheelbarrow fits through). THEN he starts in about how it's too damn hot and it stinks and the goats won't even appreciate it :eyeroll: Finally, I finished the water and told him to just go to the house, I'd do it. Instead, I ended up doing 90% of the work while he complained and held a rake. I love the man and he actually is a hard worker, but, for some reason, hot weather makes him have some sort of nervous breakdown. He wants to move back to Alaska, where he spent his early childhood. I think I'd be the one having a nervous breakdown there. Plus, I can't take any more bar exams.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Sounds like the toned down version of my DH :lol: It was worse when he was younger though, he used to go on rampages, punching holes in the walls, breaking things, punching trees, cars, whatever. He was about 22 when he punched a heavy solid wood chair, broke the chair and his hand again, and that is exactly why he has titanium knuckles now :lol: He thinks it's awesome though, so it was worth it for him. He jokes with people about it whenever brass knuckles come up in a conversation :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Haha, my DH did break his hand punching a wall and basically destroying an apartment before I met him. He was told that his ex-wife had been cheating on him and didn't take it well. I know he'd never do anything to hurt me or most people (there's a reason I would never let him have a concealed carry permit though), but inanimate objects should be very afraid :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Our first house was an absolute train wreck. He used to drink and party a lot, there was a new hole in the wall every other night, he threw one of his ex-friends through the wall, it was bad. Back then it didn't really matter to him, person or inanimate object, if it ticked him off, it was fighting words :lol: He used to punch things hard enough to break his hands on purpose sometimes, just so he could punch things/people even harder with a hard cast on...


----------



## ariella42

:ROFL: I'm glad I didn't live there. I'm also glad I met my DH when he was 34 and had calmed down a bit


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, he still gets pretty worked up sometimes. And it's a gamble when he drinks, he's either a really happy guy when he's drinking, or he's out to break a hand again. Depends on the current mood when the alcohol is being consumed :lol: However, when he get mad when he drinks, he will 9 times out of 10 do something stupid, then panic and have to fix it, then I end up with something like a remodeled bathroom :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Seeking donations for the Koolaid fund :lol: It's become an addiction :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie that's hilarious!

You both sound like you have your hands full with your men..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee! You're back! 

Nah, he's fine. It's easy to put him back in line :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee!!!! You left again!!! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! Sorry... I'm in the middle of email fighting with my boss.. I have a question for Ariella but she left again to!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I've been on TGS three times today, less than ten minutes combined and it has glitched three times..

I've decided that if Monster doesn't sell I'll be putting Kat up for sale instead and he can stay another year and maybe I will use him on temper


----------



## nigies4ever

Opinions on what this is? Found a bunch in my barn..scary


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I've been on TGS three times today, less than ten minutes combined and it has glitched three times..
> 
> I've decided that if Monster doesn't sell I'll be putting Kat up for sale instead and he can stay another year and maybe I will use him on temper


Why?! Then you'd have 2 bucks for how many does?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haley, is it a maggot?

Lindsey, I'd rather keep him and sell him as a yearling if he fills out nicely than risk him going to slaughter or something.. He's too nice.. It's not like he's out of Galaxy or something..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Looks like a maggot, or something of the likes...


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Haley, is it a maggot?
> 
> Lindsey, I'd rather keep him and sell him as a yearling if he fills out nicely than risk him going to slaughter or something.. He's too nice.. It's not like he's out of Galaxy or something..


Yeah, but you can repeat the breeding that made him you can't Kat .


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What if Obsidian dies!?


----------



## COgoatLover25

You're just being drastic now :lol: what if Monster dies and you already sold Kat?!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Then I will quickly eat him so he doesn't go to waste!


----------



## COgoatLover25

...I don't even have words :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha!  I like him! And Kat is my most expensive goat... It would benefit me to sell her


----------



## nigies4ever

Very possible it's a maggot..what should I do to get rid of them?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Monster would be the most expensive meal you've ever eaten :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! He would for sure... And the cutest..


----------



## nigies4ever

I cleaned up Athena's afterbirth really well, but is it possible they were there from a tiny bit of that?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lysol, bleach, fire, cyanide, lye, sulfuric acid... you know, what everyone kills maggots with....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haley, pour bleach on them then set the place on fire and run!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh, I love how we pretty much thought the same thing :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats




----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Stop with the cats!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But I have so many!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Bleach! They start smoking and smell horrid but it's awesome to watch them all squirm and die! ROFL! That's what I use when I find those horrid thingsB


----------



## goathiker

I can't believe someone would have a maggot in their hand


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know, so gross :lol:


----------



## CritterCarnival

goathiker said:


> I can't believe someone would have a maggot in their hand


Agreed, ewwwww. I always call the chickens if I find a nest of the nasty things...the little feathered dinosaurs go nuts over them!

Ohhh, hey Jill, hows the little Batdog doing?


----------



## goathiker

Sunny is doing great, tumor was benign and they got all of it. Seizures are down to about once a week and very mild. She is playing again now.


----------



## CritterCarnival

Glad to hear she's doing well. She's such a cutie  ...we need new pictures!!


----------



## goathiker

Did you see Ash? He just came home yesterday. He has a thread...

And yes people I know my elderly doe is done. I took a chance this year breeding her to try for a doeling after she lost her doeling last year...She gave me two 

Her sister will not be bred anymore either even though she's in a bit better shape. She also gave me two doelings...They've earned the right to be expensive pasture ornaments. 

My favorite girls are old :sad:


----------



## nigies4ever

In my defense, I didn't know it was a maggot at the time :lol: I read online that salt kills them...my stall odor absorber has salt in it so I cleaned well and put that down, then a bunch of shavings.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol poor Haley! It's ok, survivor man ate those things so don't feel bad


----------



## nigies4ever

:lol: I think survivor man also drank his own pee soo....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Gross... I was trying to make you feel better!!


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, a person can survive without doing any of those things.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Just eat goats!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Someone just offered me $500 for Kat, lol


----------



## nigies4ever

You guys crack me up :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

By the way Jill, glad to hear Bat Dog is doing better. 

Who has ideas on how to sell a wether that does not involve Craigslist or him being for meat? Lol...I'm not against the meat thing at all, but I'm too dang attached to him for that. And Craigslist is a last resort.


----------



## goathiker

No ideas... I'm looking at taking all my big pack goats to the auction myself. Been trying to sell them for 2 months. Sometimes all you can do is grit your teeth and do it.


----------



## ariella42

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Hahaha! Sorry... I'm in the middle of email fighting with my boss.. I have a question for Ariella but she left again to!


What's your question?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ariella42 said:


> What's your question?


Well.. There are some legal terms I can't decipher and I was hoping you would know what it meant..

Haley there are many goat for sale sites on FB


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hmmmmmmmmm… :chin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What's up Lindsay?


----------



## COgoatLover25

My money's not stretching as far as it should :lol:
Besides that, the people running the fair this year put the Goat show and Goat showmanship on 2 different days :wallbang:
It's not even like there's going to be a lot of people there. Usually there are less than 10 goats in each class and no more than like 10 kids in goats this year…just seems stupid to me


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Does it ever??

Oh geesh  lame! Lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

The thing that makes it really stupid is that there's literally nothing else going on except a horse event going on in early morning ( goat show is in evening ) on the day of the goat show….lol, sorry for the rant


----------



## ariella42

Dee, I'd be happy to help decipher them


----------



## margaret

COgoatLover25 said:


> Besides that, the people running the fair this year put the Goat show and Goat showmanship on 2 different days :wallbang:
> It's not even like there's going to be a lot of people there. Usually there are less than 10 goats in each class and no more than like 10 kids in goats this year&#8230;just seems stupid to me


That's dumb! Especially if there isn't that many people.
We have Showmanship Friday night, then the Youth Show Saturday. Open Junior doe show is after the Youth show, and Open Senior doe show is on Sunday.
The show is pretty big though, we had over 300 youth entries last year


----------



## nigies4ever

Dee, I think I might try the FB thing but also possibly Craigslist. Which group is the best to post on? 

Also, tips on how to start weaning babies?


----------



## nigies4ever

Jill and Lacie, please don't kill me for all the questions I'm asking on here :lol:


----------



## margaret

COgoatLover25 said:


> My money's not stretching as far as it should :lol:


Seems to be a common problem:lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Goats in the western states is a good local one, but if you do a search for "lamanchas for sale" you will probably have better luck selling your goats on a FB page like that

Tips to wean babies: put them in a separate pen, get ear plugs. Done.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Mine wean their kids way easier than that. I just have to tape teats for like 2 days, done :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But if you don't have tape, just separate. Give the kids water, alfalfa, minerals and grain, a house is nice too :lol:. They'll forget about wanting to nurse off mom in a couple days.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol oh yea, I forgot to mention feed the kids :doh: :lol: my kids never let tape stay on..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, they just might want food :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's the thing about 4 legged and 2 legged kids...they always want food....such a nuisance! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I always want food too! Who is going to feed me!


----------



## NyGoatMom

You're on your own sista!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I should raise Pygmy goats so I always have a little snack in the back yard!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: You don't have the heart, Dee! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

I just had 2 processed....plenty of lil packs of snacks in the freezer


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do you send them off somewhere to have it done or do it yourself?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I could probably do it Lacie... If I knew I was going to eat them I just wouldn't tame them.. I would just tame the ones I want to sell or keep


----------



## NyGoatMom

My 17 year old son and his friend did it.I raise one for him and he processes my goats


----------



## NyGoatMom

They had names....Oliver and Felix  and they were friendly and had lots of attention. It's all good...they never saw it coming.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

*gulp* I don't think I could do it if I named them..


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: I didn't think I could either...but it really doesn't bother me anymore because I have to call them something besides, "the brown one" or " the black one with a white foot"...but this year of 4 meat boys only two are named. One is Meatball and one is Taco.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've had goats for the entire duration I've owned them that I still called "the brown one" or some other variation because I just never named them :lol:


----------



## ariella42

What's the injected dosage for Ivomec Plus? Starlet is pretty anemic and just came back with a high strongyle count, so I think I should inject rather than give it orally, but I've read about 5 different dosages. The last time I went off of one I found online, Jill told me I was horribly wrong :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Never used the plus, but the regular one is 1cc per 22lbs, so I'd just do the same for that one. I think it's 1cc per 30lbs.... but better to give more than less.


----------



## ariella42

Thanks, Lacie!


----------



## goathiker

Injected is 1 cc per 40 lbs... Oral is 1 cc per 33 lbs.


----------



## ariella42

Thank you, Jill! She didn't like it, but hopefully it will help. Should I give the next two doses orally or continue with the injections? Sorry for the questions.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think there should be a pinned post of all the worm meds and their doses lol!


----------



## goathiker

I would do the next doses orally...


----------



## ariella42

Thanks again. She'll be a lot happier with getting them orally


----------



## COgoatLover25

margaret said:


> Seems to be a common problem:lol:


I have a solution...everyone, give me your money! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's easy....here~ 0.00


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Yeah, I got $0.47, you want that? Not gonna lie.... I make bad financial decisions :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have a whole $2.47! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So I feel like I can tell you guys now. I'm out of the hair game, closed shop. It's finally sunk in, and I realize now that the only logical thing for me to do is pretend nothing ever happened :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol Lacie you are too funny :lol: just walk away

But on a happier note! I finally got a full days worth of Tempers milk! She gave over 5 1/4 # this morning and completely filled a half gallon jar this evening. So she has definitely doubled her production since last year! :woohoo: :stars: :wahoo:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yay for Temper! :woohoo:

Yeah, I can never open the doors again.... what's done is done :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Did this involve rust forks or machine guns?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no... Now Im scared... What did you do?!?!?!


----------



## goathiker

Old phone is getting shut off. Not many people must want my new number...They didn't post in my thread :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well it involved the horrid clientele, which are the worse of the worst yuppie folk, who do nothing but complain about everything, leave rude messages, harrass and yell at me, usually because I'm so important I'm by appointment only :lol: So one argument with a rotten client led to another, which led to me getting so ticked off I fired everyone, then that led to "assault" (not with a rusty fork or machine gun :lol on said horrible client, followed by foul words and slamming doors. Just the brief summary :lol:
So clearly I can never open the doors again... too much happened at one time :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't read new threads..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wahhhh!!  what's your new number?!?!?!?!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, didn't you ever learn that " the customer is always right?"


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, no they are not! Had you have been there, you would understand.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I don't read new threads..


I rarely do either, 99% of it is because I hate reading :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I have to bite my tongue with clients all the time... Sometimes I wish I could beat them with a stick..

Jill, I can't even find your thread...


----------



## goathiker

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f187/phone-number-change-180167/
Geeze, even Lacie answered on that one :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx! That would have been tragic for me..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm watching some movie about England being attacked by Germany..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, I'm the least on the ball person here, and I even knew about it :lol: And odd movie selection :lol:

I don't know, I just should not have gone in, considering how this past week has been, I was not and am not in the mood to deal with people like them. Creepy guy is back, my sister and her husband have been fighting since he got fired, he has a broken hand and she has a fractured jaw (in the same night, how obvious is that?), and he left on friday night, came back on DH's birthday (yesterday), then left again that night. Even my daughters friends girlfriend went suicidal and got put in a mental hospital.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh yeah, while I'm thinking about it... how much do you pay for 50lb bags of kelp? (not directed at anyone in particular, just anyone who buys it)


----------



## goathiker

$80 give or take


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, so $90 is reasonable to have it shipped to my house then


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:shock:..... I forgot to do DH's laundry..... I should probably get on that since he leaves in 4 hours :lol: 

Night guys!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, I pay $65 to have it shipped to my house


----------



## NyGoatMom

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Lol, I'm the least on the ball person here, and I even knew about it :lol: And odd movie selection :lol:
> 
> I don't know, I just should not have gone in, considering how this past week has been, I was not and am not in the mood to deal with people like them. Creepy guy is back, my sister and her husband have been fighting since he got fired, he has a broken hand and she has a fractured jaw (in the same night, how obvious is that?), and he left on friday night, came back on DH's birthday (yesterday), then left again that night. Even my daughters friends girlfriend went suicidal and got put in a mental hospital.


:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## NyGoatMom

I think I paid 50.00 at my feed store...but not 100% sure..it was awhile ago


----------



## ThreeHavens

Is there any way to get your sister away from her husband...? What a crappy week.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well he up and left again on sunday night. Don't know where he is. They've always had a rough relationship, and he leaves her once or twice a year for about a week or two, then he comes home and everything is great again for another couple months.


----------



## COgoatLover25

If anyone wants to see a sneak peak of my website PM me!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My mom is coming into town tonight! I know it's been over a year since she's been back.. Can't wait! She will be here for a week! Too bad I will be at work the majority of the time she is here


----------



## COgoatLover25

Have fun Dee!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Turns out her flog got delayed... So we won't be having dinner tonight...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Lindsey, guess what...


----------



## COgoatLover25

What?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm not selling Kat


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't think... Lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I was gonna sell her soon if monster didn't sell... But I might have a buyer up in OR for monster. Sounds like she really wants him


----------



## COgoatLover25

Coolio  I thought you were gonna tell me you sold her, was gonna be sad :lol: 
Still thinking about letting her come to CO next year?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thinking about it, but I need to get a doe kid from her first! I thought you were broke? Lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yes, you do 
I won't be come this fall :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You are my first choice for a home for her, but I'm also going through a money drought right now so I thought I would have to sell her sooner... She is my most expensive after all so she will be the first to go if it comes down to it..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How many goats do you have due?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Next year? Selling the most of the Nigies so only 9


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Your like a west coast breeder in the middle of CO!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did you know Wingwood will only have 6-7 does to breed this year??


----------



## COgoatLover25

Only 6-7? That's not very many at all...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She was trying to sell most of the herd to cut her work load. I haven't heard back if she actually sold them all (package deal) but I know that was her plan that was supposed to be finalized at the national show.. I wonder who got them..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Of course they will also have their retained young stock so their numbers will be up again next year... Probably means I'll be getting another Wingwood doe in the future! if she's trying to keep numbers down then she will sell adults for great prices!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Whoever got them sure is lucky! Who all did she sell?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Idk!! I wish I did! But I'm sure her site will be updated soon if the deal went through


----------



## COgoatLover25

Wonder if she sold Tempers doe kid. So are you breeding all your does to Obsidian again this year ?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Whoops, double post lol


----------



## goathiker

Why is your mother waiting to be flogged?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Idk.. She really liked Tempers doe kid, said she wanted to repeat the breeding.. I was thinking about not breeding Kat.. But really idk.. I have no plan yet..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Why is your mother waiting to be flogged?


Lol I meant flight...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I had some guy in OR ask if I would sell Temper.... I don't think I could... Although if she kicks the bucket over one more time I might consider!


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Idk.. She really liked Tempers doe kid, said she wanted to repeat the breeding.. I was thinking about not breeding Kat.. But really idk.. I have no plan yet..


It's easy to have a plan here...I'll only have one buck and there aren't any decent Nubian bucks for stud service here...easy peasy choice! :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I had some guy in OR ask if I would sell Temper.... I don't think I could... Although if she kicks the bucket over one more time I might consider!


I can milk all my does while they're loose in their pen :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kat is a dream to milk... Temper has become quite the brat... I mean.. She's not too bad.. But she can be when she wants to..


----------



## COgoatLover25

Except I can't milk Dahlia while she's loose, the ND mini monster! I seriously dislike that doe...she'll be leaving this fall luckily :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I forgot to get more udder cleansing wipes today... Luckily Kat appears empty so I'm just gonna leave her with the two bucks over night and make shift something for tomorrow.. She may end up getting bred by Franklin before I fully wean him but whatever! Obsidians sisters placed well at nationals lol!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm surprised you get any milk from her with 2 bucklings being on her...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Temper has no bucks on her now.. I'm getting 5.25# from her twice a day. Kat has one on her usually.. I'm trying to wean Franklin.. But since I don't want to milk her tonight I will just leave both with her, they will take care of all the milk


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ringworm sucks... Just an FYI lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I can second that.. I've had it myself.. But it's easy to treat..,


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My goats gave it to me :lol: 
What did you use to treat it? I'm using Neem Oil (that is the worst smelling stuff EVER!) and Aloe Vera...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I used lotramin ultra ( athletes foot cream)


----------



## goathiker

I use bleach burns it right off in one treatment.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg Jill...


----------



## goathiker

Funny you'd say that... I learned how to do it while working as a vet aide with big cats. Them things give you ringworm constantly.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

OMGosh!! I was so gonna do that too lol! A lady I work with freaked and told me no way lol!


----------



## ThreeHavens

...I've used bleach too. :lol: Got it from my dog. On him I was more sensitive and used ACV.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I did it this morning lol! 
Yah, I wouldn't use it on the goats, cause it did burn a bit lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Funny you'd say that... I learned how to do it while working as a vet aide with big cats. Them things give you ringworm constantly.


Sounds like fun! Were they wild big cats? Or like tame zoo hostages? I got my ringworm from a guinea pig when I worked at pet smart oh so many years ago lol!


----------



## goathiker

Someone just shoot me and me out of my misery... I mean really http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/need-color-help-nubian-buckling-180297/


----------



## COgoatLover25

Good luck with that one Jill :lol:

On a side note, wearing Jennifer Lopez pants to show goats...who woulda thought? Lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lindsey, can I send my goats to you to be shown


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lindsey, can I send my goats to you to be shown


As long as you send food too :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sure, no problem! Just get my goats some titles! Lol


----------



## nigies4ever

COgoatLover25 said:


> On a side note, wearing Jennifer Lopez pants to show goats...who woulda thought? Lol


Okay, I've actually done that before :lol: and they work well..the first time. A warning though would be to have a GOOD belt. I learned the hard way. :lol: :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I forgot to get more udder cleansing wipes today... Luckily Kat appears empty so I'm just gonna leave her with the two bucks over night and make shift something for tomorrow.. She may end up getting bred by Franklin before I fully wean him but whatever! Obsidians sisters placed well at nationals lol!


Where do you get your udder wipes? I can't find any in the area..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I use baby wipes and pour udder wash that I buy in a gallon jug at TSC :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

A bit of advice for everyone...never ride a sweaty horse bareback ....ick, my skin is crawling lol


----------



## Jasmar

Found it, Jill!

So what color is Junia...:evil: :lol:


----------



## goathiker

:lol: :lol:


----------



## goathiker

So, I was looking at this park for next summer http://www.oregonstateparks.org/index.cfm?do=parkPage.dsp_parkPage&parkId=142


----------



## Jasmar

I love that park! The kids and I used to go yurt camping there in the fall, after all the non-homeschoolers went back to school.


----------



## goathiker

That's neat I've been wanting to stay there for a while. I'm going to call and see if they will allow goats in the horse camp.


----------



## ariella42

I've had a seriously crappy day. I've been trying to stay positive, but, damn, some people make it hard. Someone backstabbed me to my boss, we had a major failure with one of the attorneys I'm supervising (who is officially the first person I've ever fired), and, since I've been dealing with BS instead of studying as much as I should, I may fail a bar exam next week. Oh well, nothing a little (lot) of wine can't fix...until tomorrow :lol: :cheers:


----------



## ariella42

goathiker said:


> So, I was looking at this park for next summer http://www.oregonstateparks.org/index.cfm?do=parkPage.dsp_parkPage&parkId=142


That makes me want to go to Oregon! I love how the West Coast has mountains right next to the ocean - best of all worlds!


----------



## goathiker

I love how you'll be walking around a little headland and all of a sudden a wave comes in really far and you're instantly standing in waist deep 42* water :lol:


----------



## Redridinghood

*Go easy*

Ok not only is this my first forum posting for goat-awesomeness but this is my first forum...ever. I'm still new to etiquette and how the technology all works but I said what the hell for my goats I'll brave the big bad Internet world. My first question is can you throw moon spots on a nubian-lamancha kid?
Should be fun.


----------



## goathiker

Yep you can, many LaMancha/Nubian crosses have moon spots.


----------



## nigies4ever

Lacie, my feed store finally got that farmer's mineral you recommended a few months back and the goats looovee it!


----------



## goathiker

I'm almost out of my minerals. I'm going to have to find another kind because the mill quit making them.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That sucks Jill.. I hate when you have something you like and you suddenly can't get it anymore..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Take this cat for instance.. He found a pail of milk.. And he better never find that pail of milk again!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Mini Kat! Lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw! She's cute!


----------



## CritterCarnival

What a cutie!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ick, this week....


----------



## goathiker

Watching a Hoarders marathon...My house is starting to look great :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ick, this week....


I feel the same way... I need to go to sleep and not wake up for work r the baby shower tomorrow..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I want to hide from the world and pretend nothing that's happening, is happening. Not too much to ask for, right? :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Go for it, the forest is free to anyone :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: That sounds more fun than it is here right now, I can tell you that much. So much drama all at once, I can't handle it anymore. And it's spreading like wildfire it seems.
I need advice :lol:


----------



## goathiker

A stout horse, a bedroll and set of saddlebags, and a week alone... I'll come with you :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You can both come here and camp in my backyard between the buck and doe pen lol! Or at the creek, nicer view but more Mosquitos..


----------



## goathiker

I was thinking more like the Tahoe lake trail :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh.. That's where BF is now lol


----------



## goathiker

Guess I'm not much help, you can text or call me if you want Lacie.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

2.5hrs of sleep... This should be a fun day...


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I'm looking at a fun day too... Driving posts through concrete hard clay :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That does sound fun!  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Today I'm judging that 4-H fair... Rather nervous lol!


----------



## goathiker

Don't be nervous have fun! Have confidence in yourself, you know lots about goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks 
The problem I have is what I know in my head never comes out the same way :lol:

I'm just happy there is only 7 kids and 30 goats! I think I can handle that! Lol


----------



## goathiker

Just look really wise and be sure before you speak... It just makes it more fun for the kids if they think you are having a hard time choosing. Try to compliment something on every child's goat.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok lol! 

Thanks Jill


----------



## goathiker

You're going to be great, Skyla. If you enjoy it, there's places to go and goats to see.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

thanks!

Lol! I don't think I will enjoy it enough for that! Haha!


----------



## goathiker

Why not? You were looking for something to do. How can you meet Mr Right if you sit in one spot?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't know... I don't like being put on the spot! :/ 

I don't have time to do something else! Lol! I don't trust anyone to take care of my critters while I'm gone lol!

And haha! You never know, maybe I met him...  that close friend of mine told me the other day he pretty much wanted to marry me...


----------



## goathiker

Is he worth it?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah... I think so.. Lol! Idk.. I like him a lot! There are a few things we need to work on with 'us' but idk..


----------



## goathiker

Marriage is a work in progress every day, the most important thing is that you can be friends when romance fails :lol: 

Alright, gotta go. Talk to you later.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I know that! Lol! I'm just saying before we go any further into our relationship we have to work on a few minor things.. And really, the main reason would be my parents... :/ they aren't fans of him.... We had a few issues a few months ago that left my parents bitter with him... 
Haha! :lol: 

Ok, have a good day! And thanks for talking to me this morning!


----------



## CountryBreeze

Howdy everyone! How's it going? Is anyone at the Monroe county fair right now? I'm over here with my pygmy goat Jasper!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Guess I'm not much help, you can text or call me if you want Lacie.


I can't even do that anymore :GAAH: Nor do I have your new number.... :lol:

My cell phone is broken, and I don't have long distance on the house phone. One more thing right? Now I can't even try and get a hold of my daughter :wallbang: I want to scream at the top of my lungs, I don't even know where she is right now...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, so I got my phone working again, that's one thing working with me today. So that cheered me up a little.

I'm taking 12, possibly 13 goats to the auction tomorrow. I think my stud dogs will be rehomed hopefully by tomorrow too. Just so much going on, and I can't even begin to list it all. 
After tomorrow I will only have 1 boerish goat left, Buffy. All the other boers are leaving. If she's not going to talk to me or come home, she doesn't get to keep her things. 
That leaves me with 15-16 goats total, which is a lot better than 27-28 goats.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, what the heck did I miss??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I haven't really said anything about what's going on. I can PM you if you want, there's just a lot of crap going on.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Sorry to hear about the tough goings ons Lacie :hug:


----------



## ariella42

Whatever is going on, it doesn't sound like fun. I hope things get better for you soon, Lacie :hug:


----------



## ariella42

So I was about to fill out the registration for our first show and I noticed that they want my Scrapie Flock # or National Farm ID. I know that ADGA tattoos are supposed to be sufficient id for the scrapie program, but where would I get a flock # or national farm ID? Especially since the entry deadline is next Friday


----------



## goathiker

Call 1-800-USDATAG... They'll get you set up.


----------



## ariella42

Thanks, Jill


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sorry for all the crap Lacie!  

The fair wasn't so bad! Lol! And two of the kids came up to me at end and shook my hand and said thank you and I was a good judge lol! Don't think I would do it again.. I just blanked it out there!  I think part of it too was one of the kids is granddaughter to an ADGA judge I show under at times, and she of corse is there watching! lol


----------



## ariella42

I'm glad it went well, Skyla  I'm sure you were great, and the more you do it, the better you'll be, so don't close yourself off from that option in the future.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I might do it again.. Idk, lol! This was a small fair, but there is normally another 5 kids that go every year... And I got lucky there was no microphone! Haha!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, so I have 13 goats going to the sale tomorrow (leaving me with 16 goats), and my two stud dogs are going to the sale tomorrow as well, which sucks considering the time I have in them. One female is leaving to Oregon hopefully this week, sorry Jill, hope Eglin isn't near you, lol.


----------



## goathiker

Nope, not near me. I have one guy going to be "borrowed" for a while tomorrow and 5 going to the auction the 10th.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh good, because she's a rather feral one. Not a friendly brood female :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, you are not selling the stud you just got are you?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, he's staying. As far as the studs go, just my two adult ones are going. Not sure when the female will be going.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

12 goats and a stud dog less.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yay... New ringworm spot... I thought I had it cleared up! :sigh:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

What would you do if your goat got bottle jaw from worms?


Kayla Renee


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well the lady I called a million years ago about the pasteurizer called me back today :lol: got a like new pasteurizer for $40


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How did you find such a good deal?? Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> What would you do if your goat got bottle jaw from worms?
> 
> Kayla Renee


Um, worm it? :lol: then treat for anemia


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> How did you find such a good deal?? Lol!


I stumble into these things and I'm an expert negotiator :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Well, we're in the nicest hotel we've ever stayed in (3 stars, but we usually stay in a motel 6 or something similar). Keep your fingers crossed for me to pass this bar exam too!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Good luck Ariella! 

Lacie, pass me some of your negotiating skills!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Good luck with the test!

I think it's something you have to be born with, Dee :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, are you able to give good life advice? I'm not sure what the best course of action is.....


----------



## goathiker

SSS :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Um, worm it? :lol: then treat for anemia


I have wormed and treated for anemia before that happened I'm continuing anemia treatment but I think I'm gonna sell her.

Kayla Renee


----------



## goathiker

Is up on copper and cobalt? Both those things cause anemia as well.


----------



## ariella42

Kayla, what did you deworm her with?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Dee, are you able to give good life advice? I'm not sure what the best course of action is.....


Lacie.. You see where my life is right? What do you think? Lol if the answer is yes then you are risky


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> SSS :lol:


That will only work for one of the people involved :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That will only work for one of the people involved :lol:


Well I'm lost lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, I'm going to send you a PM anyway :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok! I might be able to follow that easier


----------



## ThreeHavens

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> I have wormed and treated for anemia before that happened I'm continuing anemia treatment but I think I'm gonna sell her.
> 
> Kayla Renee


I would deworm and treat her again, then look into her copper levels - but some goats are more prone to worms than others. Hope she recovers quickly for you!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, don't write a novel! What's taking so long!?!?  ever heard of short hand? Cliff notes??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry, but I wanted all the details in there so you could give your best advice :lol: And I'm in the middle of cooking dinner :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do I get some dinner for my "good" advice? Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Why sure! I have extra! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Great! Any chance you made shrimp scampi??


----------



## goathiker

Ewwwwww, carrion eaters...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Huh?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What do I do with my rooster??


----------



## goathiker

Shrimp walk around on the bottom of the ocean cleaning up all the dead stuff and poop...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yum shrimp! I also like cat fish lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope, I made lasagna :yum:

Jill, can I get a 2nd opinion from you? I mean, Dee is great and all, but this is a sticky situation.... :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Yep, I resent my number this morning or last night :scratch:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol it is indeed sticky...

Oh... I don't really like lasagna.. Guess I'll stay home..

Gotta go milk, let me know who gives better advice


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Yep, I resent my number this morning or last night :scratch:


I'll PM you the shorter version, lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, and yes, I got your new number! Thank you! I meant to reply, but I was having a hard time staying awake with all the alcohol in my system :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

If anyone has any experience with fawns, especially with sick ones, please PM me your #. My mom just found one and we are trying to save it. Nowhere to take it. It doesn't look good.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have no idea what to do for a sick fawn. I would treat it like a goat kid, couldn't hurt. B-complex, check temp, antibiotics if it has a fever, etc. Milk if still young, or start with electrolytes. Good luck, hope it makes it!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well we've started it on milk replacer. (Land o lakes for goats) 

I would give it the real thing, because Annie isn't totally dried up, and I could probably still milk her. If I want to be killed in the process that is....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So Lacie, what about your situation? Do you know what to do about that yet?

Btw, anyone want left over sandwiches from a baby shower :lol: I have a ton and BF is out of town so I'm on my own!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want to see it Sydney, can you get a pic?


----------



## nigies4ever

Jill, has your phone # changed yet? If so, then some random person just got an unexplained text about mucousy poop :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

I just read through your thread..some person is extremely confused right now :lol: And can you pm me your new number? I didn't get it


----------



## goathiker

I'd like to know why half the people I already PMed didn't get the Pm.

You mean Dee? She has my number :lol:

Guess someone didn't pass forest walking 101, chapter 1... Never touch a fawn no matter what...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Me? I'm the confused person??  yea, that happens


----------



## ThreeHavens

Scottyhorse said:


> Well we've started it on milk replacer. (Land o lakes for goats)
> 
> I would give it the real thing, because Annie isn't totally dried up, and I could probably still milk her. If I want to be killed in the process that is....


Is there a wildlife rescue worker in your area?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> I'd like to know why half the people I already PMed didn't get the Pm.


Did you reply to my PM last night? I didn't get it if you did.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> So Lacie, what about your situation? Do you know what to do about that yet?


I don't know yet. I think I need to sit down and talk with my sister and DH about it, get more ideas, see what Jill says and figure this out.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I contacted WSU a while ago. The lady who is in charge of the wildlife ward is in surgery, and will call me back when she's out.

Fawn is still alive.... But I don't know how well it's doing. Trying to treat it like a goat kid. Haven't been able to get much fluids in it, however.


----------



## goathiker

I needed to think about Lacie, first reactions aren't always the best course...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ariella! Where are you??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, good news! I can air my problem #2 now. I don't have to get rid of any more dogs, go to court or any of that crap  
The crappy lady I sold a puppy to in the bay area, who wanted me to refund her money because the puppy needed wormed and she made up a story that the food I gave her was recalled. But it was not recalled, I called the company and have the letter from them that they have not had a recall since 2012. Anyways, that crappy lady called animal control on me because she's a jerk and a liar and basically just wanted a free puppy. 
So animal control came out, said there was nothing wrong, they got it all straightened out.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! Finally some good news!

Obsidian is all rutty.... I let him out to come to the barn to get his hooves trimmed and right before I grabbed the clippers he started peeing on his hooves... So I grabbed a rubber glove and got it done.. But I think the girls are coming into heat bc they were excited to see him and he got more excited but he had his eyes on me not them  so I gently told him it was a very bad idea and reminded him I had a BF who would eat him if he tried anything crazy... So he continued grazing and stopped being a creeper


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Yeah, Fenris is my oldest buck here now, a whole whopping 4.5 months old :lol: He's trying to be the macho buck he's supposed to be, but's it's so funny. He puffs up like a turkey and struts around, up and down the fence at the girls, then he jumps of the fence and does that sneezy thing. And he's starting to pee on himself, which is so sad :lol: But my sister said she'll make him a hot pink plastic tutu so he can't pee on his face :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! My boys need a tutu too!


----------



## goathiker

I love my descented buck :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Mine don't come in heat if they don't smell :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Monster just got his head stuck in the feeder..


----------



## ariella42

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Ariella! Where are you??


In SC, on day two of a three day long test  Uniform Commercial Code is next followed by agency, corporations, and partnerships. I'm ready for today to be over, but I have 5 hours left.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wanted to let you guys know about the fawn. Had three 40 second seizures yesterday. Morning, afternoon, and evening. The last one was in the car on our way to the wildlife center at WSU. Besides the seizures, he was doing much better yesterday. He's very sweet, and was beginning to think I was his new mom.

We and the vet believe he was hit by a car, based on how scratched up he is and his neurological symptoms. Vet said that if his labs were normal and he had another seizure, they'll probably euthanize him.

If he does snap out of it, he will never be able to go out into the wild, he's just not quite 'there'.

Here's some pictures of Fredrick George.






















Gunner was taking care of him too. He loves baby animals so much. 






















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








By the time we got to the hospital he was fast asleep almost all the way on my lap.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Awwww, poor baby, hope he makes it


----------



## CritterCarnival

goathiker said:


> I love my descented buck :lol:


How does that work?!? Doesn't he still pee...and do other things...all over himself??

I kind of like the musky scent, but the pee and "stuff" is just too nasty.  I hate to even touch Splash except on his top line and rump, since he can't pee on himself up there. :-D


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ariella42 said:


> In SC, on day two of a three day long test  Uniform Commercial Code is next followed by agency, corporations, and partnerships. I'm ready for today to be over, but I have 5 hours left.


Oh! I thought you were done.. I was gonna ask you how you did! Lol!


----------



## ariella42

Not well on the last section! :lol: Hopefully this one will go better than that. Today is DH's birthday, so after I get out of this section we're going to go out for a nice dinner


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

ariella42 said:


> Kayla, what did you deworm her with?


Ivermectin plus that's what my vet said to do im selling her anyway I thunk

Kayla Renee


----------



## goathiker

Hopefully the center will run TB tests on him and let you know what you've brought home to your goats. 

No he almost never pees on himself or does "normal" buck things. He acts just like a wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25

So...everybody guess what :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, I'll bite. What??


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thanks Dee :lol: thought that was gonna be one of those thread silencers lol

Daisy got 1st in her class yesterday


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay!! Pix?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Of course...she was the only one in her class, guess that could have had something to do with it :lol:
No pics


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! I still haven't seen your hair!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

I have been busy, found homes for all my bucklings and wethers. Hard to let the babies go but I finally did it! Of course, I now have 2 bottle baby lamancha doelings, 2 alpacas, a milking doe, and 2 more horses. lol Oh and we finally got our round pen up for working the horses in


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm so tired :lol: And my lumpy hand is acting up, so not fun. 

I can't believe how much longer hay lasts with 12 less goats!! :shocked:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Weeeelllll, I'm weaning Fenris now.... :lol: I DO NOT take kindly to attempted urination on my body! :lol: My baby Fenris  He found out he's a boy now, no more Fenris hugs, no more trying to still fit in my lap, no more petting his Fenris eyes anymore.... so sad  :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I still felt that way about Obsidian when he went into rut... No more big hugs


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

These are sad times indeed  :lol: On the bright side, Chubby Butt can be pet  She's sooo fat, I need to get a picture of her, she's like a butterball turkey :lol: No spine, no hips, almost no detectable withers, just a rotund little creature :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Coup? Really?? Did I tell you I got an offer on temper?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, and more good news!! Biagia's mastitis is cleared up, it was dramatically better with just 1 infusion of ToMorrow, and her udder is back to normal and production is coming back up


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Coup? Really?? Did I tell you I got an offer on temper?


Coup is slowly looking better too, still keeping up with eating and drinking  I ordered a different kind of electrolytes today because it should last longer than the bluelite and the koolaid, hopefully she'll like it ray:

No you didn't, are you thinking of selling her?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No, some guy inquired about Franklin then slyly made an offer on Temper..$800


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:chin: How attached to her are you? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's milking 10+ pounds a day now. I don't know what to do with it all... I'm gonna have way too much when I wean monster!

That's great about Biagia and coup! I was thinking about getting some horse electrolytes to have on hand


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :chin: How attached to her are you? :lol:


RIGHT! It took me a while to think it over... But I decided I'm too attached and I need a doe kid from her first... He asked me to keep him in mind if I decide to sell her after I get a doeling


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did you leave me?? What do you think of my udder!?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmm, I would save his contact info then :lol: And for the record, you had two does out of her :lol: 

I know, right?! I have 4 kids on the bottle still, and between them all, I go through a gallon and a half at most, sometimes just a gallon. And I don't have anything else but dogs to feed the leftover milk to :lol: Babette covers the kids milk needs, so then I have Delilah milking, and Biagia, and Coup that will not dry up :hair:
I leave Coup for 2 days and she has a gallon and a qt to milk out :GAAH: I can't just leave all that in her udder either, so I have to milk it out. She'd be gaining weight faster if she would just dry up because she has very high fat milk.


----------



## Scottyhorse

goathiker said:


> Hopefully the center will run TB tests on him and let you know what you've brought home to your goats.


I made sure to wash my hands and arms and shoes before going back to the goats... And he was kept well away from them... Different clothes and such... But I will ask if he was carrying anything. I hope he wasn't.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, I'm still here Dee, sorry :lol:

She could use a longer, smoother fore, could be more shapely in the udder floor with more teat definition at the base, a bit more centered teat placement, and could definitely be placed higher.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hope he comes up clean, Sydney.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I know I had two does out of her, but two does that are related to my buck are completely useless to me.. Plus one had an under bite...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh... well then good call on your part :lol: I'm so lost, I must not have been paying that much attention :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yea, her udder kinda sucks huh.. I think it's funny cuz it doesn't look like she cal hold so much milk.. I mean, I guess it's not a lot for you with your alpines and all :lol: but he udder just seems small to me.. She is nicely attached though which I really like, she's just not wide enough to carry it higher.. Which I can possibly get by breeding her to monster bc mat is very wide in the rear! But I don't want monsters kids bc again, he is related to Obsidian.. I don't plan to sell him anytime soon so I don't want any of his kids.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She must be one of those kind of does that lets down, rather than stretches her udder for that capacity. 

Well, you can always breed her does to an outside buck  You're going to either have to bring a new buck in, breed to an outside buck, or get rid of one and bring in an outside buck.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'll probably breed her to an outside buck when I keep a kid. And yes she lets down.. I don't like it cuz when I get toward the end her milk starts coming out a lot slower but she has a lot


----------



## goathiker

There's 2 ways to keep a tiny herd of goats... You either turn over all your does every 2 breeding seasons or you turn over the buck every 2 breeding seasons. Your buck would have to be almost perfect to go that direction. Your only other option is to never keep a doeling from your does or keep 2 very unrelated bucks.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I was actually planning to never keep a kid.. But thoughts are running through my head about keeping one or two.. 

And now my friend wants to give me a mini horse stud!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

How much would you pay for this buck?








Kayla Renee


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Waiting and waiting. .... dying my hair right now, 40 minutes to go.... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, you have mini horses don't you?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have a registered mini mare, but she's actually a Shetland


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That doesn't count... My friend wants to give me a mini stud bc he lived with me for a short period of time and I loved him! But idk if I want to keep him lol


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

goathiker said:


> There's 2 ways to keep a tiny herd of goats... You either turn over all your does every 2 breeding seasons or you turn over the buck every 2 breeding seasons. Your buck would have to be almost perfect to go that direction. Your only other option is to never keep a doeling from your does or keep 2 very unrelated bucks.


That doesn't sound like fun....I could never get rid of them every two years.

Wish more people around here did AI. Was so easy to just look through the book, pick the bull ya wanted and call the guy to come breed the heifers when they came in heat.

No stinky buck. No separate pastures.


----------



## ThreeHavens

I keep a small breeding herd ... three of my does are part of my breeding program. I am at my limit (non breeding pets take up the rest of the room, haha!) and will not retain until I retire a girl. Since I have two bucks, if I do retain, one boy will still be able to cover the retained girl.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I usually swap bucks every 2 years. Nehru is already gone, he's a 2yr old. I'll have 7 does kidding this season, and 12 or so kidding next season.


----------



## ariella42

Well, Lacie, perhaps when you're ready to get rid of Fenris, I'll be ready for a buck


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

! Never!!! He'll be here forever, even if I never use him :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And my hair came out fantastic! I have a "red violet" on the underside, which is basically like a wine red/red burgandy, and a deep brown on top


----------



## ariella42

I figured I'd ask at least :lol: I'm glad your hair came out how you wanted it


----------



## ariella42

I think I passed the SC bar exam, so I feel better tonight  I think I'm going to head to bed now, though. Good night!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! Lacie is finally happy with her hair!

Ariella when do you get your results?


----------



## ariella42

Not until the end of October


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks! It's taken so long to find the right shade of red, and of course it's the one that has like ALL the cancer causing chemicals, but if that's the price I have to pay... :lol:

Yay! Feels good to be done with the tests, doesn't it? I'm sure you passed, I have faith!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, off to go milk! The feed store got a new alfalfa in, and oh my gosh how production has gone up! If I'm too late to milking, it's all bad, Babette starts squirting milk with each step she takes.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol poor Babs! I have been really off with my milking schedule too... And monster is being a little monster so I might wean him a little early, starting this weekend so that will mess up my schedule even more! :GAAH: 

Ariella I bet you did great! I'm glad it's over with so you can finally breathe!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Anyone like my new buck. He was practically free. (my buckling I sold once got sent back to me because the lady was moving and I traded the 5 month old buckling for this new 3 year old buck.








Kayla Renee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What a great deal Kayla!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I am so hot and icky! Working somewhere with no AC isn't much fun :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Once again thanks dee


Kayla Renee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I am so hot and icky! Working somewhere with no AC isn't much fun :lol:


My house doesn't have ac... I almost died yesterday... It was the same inside as outside..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It was 106 here yesterday..... 104 the other day and 104 again today :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yea, we're getting up there.. I don't have a thermometer though lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's so hot outside, but it's only like 88 degrees out there :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's dry... So it feels like death..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

There's been so many fires around here, but yesterday was like a humid 106, it was awful :lol:


----------



## CritterCarnival

It was only 98F here yesterday...but the humidity was so high the heat index was up around 115F. The air was so wet it hurt my lungs to breathe, and no sweat would evaporate...

I SOOOOOO hate Kentucky!!! :tear::mecry::tear:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

How much kelp do your goats go through per month?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

CritterCarnival said:


> It was only 98F here yesterday...but the humidity was so high the heat index was up around 115F. The air was so wet it hurt my lungs to breathe, and no sweat would evaporate...
> 
> I SOOOOOO hate Kentucky!!! :tear::mecry::tear:


Oh gosh, you should move to someplace drier. I've never been anywhere that humid, sound awful!


----------



## CritterCarnival

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> There's been so many fires around here, but yesterday was like a humid 106, it was awful :lol:


I've been watching the fires on the news, I keep thinking of all you guys out there, and up in Oregon and Washington with all the fires up there too.

Sending good vibes for all you folks to stay safe out west!! ray:


----------



## ThreeHavens

NJ humidity can be very bad too. Makes it miserable for us and the animals.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> How much kelp do your goats go through per month?


Maybe 1/4-1/3 of a 50# bag depends what they feel like lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

The humidity is what kills me! I can handle dry heat a bit better, but it's been SO bad the past few days... And working in the greenhouse is just horrendous!


----------



## goathiker

Red Flag warning is up bleck...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Poor Roo, she's given up!


----------



## goathiker

Today's high was 104... I had to water the blackberries :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I should go pick some blackberries and make a pie! 

Went to that idiot doctor the other day to tell them to quit sending in prescriptions for acne meds I don't want, and they told me I should loose 10lbs. Said I need to stop snacking, quit drinking juice, sweets, etc. That is my life! :lol: And when is 143lbs considered 10lbs overweight for a 5'7" tall person?


----------



## goathiker

Maybe starving us into submission is the new thing????


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I guess? I don't know, for my height and frame size anything under 130lbs is underweight, and anything over 175lbs is overweight :lol: I think I'm doing quite well for once :ROFL:


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: I should go pick some blackberries and make a pie!
> 
> Went to that idiot doctor the other day to tell them to quit sending in prescriptions for acne meds I don't want, and they told me I should loose 10lbs. Said I need to stop snacking, quit drinking juice, sweets, etc. That is my life! :lol: And when is 143lbs considered 10lbs overweight for a 5'7" tall person?


That is ridiculous!!! I would tell em to take a hike!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Right?! I'm clearly not going back there, they didn't do anything for me anyway, other than insult me :lol:


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Right?! I'm clearly not going back there, they didn't do anything for me anyway, other than insult me :lol:


:lol: It's bad enough to be supporting teenage kids who insult us on a daily basis...at least they can't help themselves. No brains yet....

Pay a professional to insult me? OH NO!


----------



## goathiker

The one teenager I couldn't do got sent to his grandma in Christmas Valley, OR (pop. 128) Straightened his tune right out :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

i left my ipad @ work... im on my tv now trying to get through with very bad service and no keybard.....


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

goathiker said:


> The one teenager I couldn't do got sent to his grandma in Christmas Valley, OR (pop. 128) Straightened his tune right out :lol:


It just amazes me that they use the language and disrespect to parents. I still as 45ish yr old, would never think of disrespecting my parents with bad language or get in their face over anything. I have a terrible potty mouth when I'm with others, but my parents walk in the room or I go see them and it just doesn't come out of the mouth.

Hahahahaha...I would love to get sent to Christmas Valley! Well as long as I could take my animals and leave all the humans here. :stars: They don't talk back, give unlimited love and attention, listen night or day and the list goes on.


----------



## goathiker

Hm... I was the other kind of kid. I got in my parents face as much as possible, used bad words constantly, got into as much trouble as I could... Without getting involved with the system. I had 2 handicapped sisters and my parents didn't expect me, photographic memory and high IQ :lol: They tried to use fear to control us instead of respect. Bit them good while I was growing up.


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

How accurate are the goat tape measures? I can't afford a scale...measure and multiple/add numbers gave me a weight for bolusing but I figured I really need a accurate weight for giving Quest wormer and any other medicine doses....so I got a goat tape, and the weights are really different. Ugh...the tape barely fits around Stella. It's a fifty lb difference!


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

goathiker said:


> Hm... I was the other kind of kid. I got in my parents face as much as possible, used bad words constantly, got into as much trouble as I could... Without getting involved with the system. I had 2 handicapped sisters and my parents didn't expect me, photographic memory and high IQ :lol: They tried to use fear to control us instead of respect. Bit them good while I was growing up.


Okay....I was pretty bad. But I NEVER talked like that or disrespected my parents!!!! I too got super good grades, didn't need to study. Talked my teachers into letting me take a leave of absence and bought my own plane ticket to Hawaii when I was in 12th grade....for a guy. Moved in with my best friend when I was 16. I just did it....independent and went after what I decided to do. Paid my way, worked hard. My daddy raised us that way. That's what hard farm life does for ya. I would be okay with it if my daughter didn't think it was just gonna get handed to her wherever she goes, or didnt spend 90% of her time staring into a camera making selfies. It makes me sick.


----------



## goathiker

They are only accurate for dairy goats. 
The Quest isn't that touchy, within 20 lbs. over, you're fine. Just don't repeat the dose for 28 days or use Ivomectin for 2 weeks after the initial dose.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I ran away a lot, mostly because I did not care for the beatings.... :lol: I moved out when I was 15, right after the cops brought me back home from when I ran away to Oregon...

I find the measurement way much more accurate than the tapes.... Also, I can say nobody died when I overdosed a kid on it... gave it 2cc when I only needed 1...


----------



## goathiker

Send your daughter to Jessica84 for a summer, I'll vouch for her 100%. Teach her some real life...


----------



## goathiker

I got married at 17 :lol:

We're still married though and have had a pretty good life together.


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

goathiker said:


> They are only accurate for dairy goats.
> The Quest isn't that touchy, within 20 lbs. over, you're fine. Just don't repeat the dose for 28 days or use Ivomectin for 2 weeks after the initial dose.


Phew! My fatty weighed out to 225lbs if I counted in 5lb increments to the end of the tape! When I did it the measure way, she weighed 179lbs. There is no way she gained 50 lbs. Especially not getting any grain.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> I got married at 17 :lol:
> 
> We're still married though and have had a pretty good life together.


I did too, and we're still together.... and it's been so-so :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ugh, my back hurts, I'm hungry, half the kids aren't even here, DH isn't home yet, I'm tired and I still have to milk goats :lol:


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

goathiker said:


> Send your daughter to Jessica84 for a summer, I'll vouch for her 100%. Teach her some real life...


Not sure I would want to put poor Jessica84 through that! She is actually not bad during the summer. I THINK she is at my sisters house currently a mile down the road, with her super smart college daughter, working horses for the summer. She's safe. It's during the school year....fails all her classes, running wild at her dads. He has decided to kick her out if she fails another class. She has decided I am no longer her mom. I expect her to work at home and do homework with no electronic gadgets and friends hanging on Skype. My younger sister won't let her go there anymore as she has twin girls in 10th grade this year and thinks she is a horrible influence. Yea...it just gets worse. I never know where she is, but my mother could tell you any time of the day. Pisses me off! LOL! Now I'm ranting.........better get a beer and go talk to the girls. Hahahahaha!:cheers:


----------



## goathiker

I'm melting and the goats want their grain :lol:


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

goathiker said:


> I got married at 17 :lol:
> 
> We're still married though and have had a pretty good life together.


That is fantastic! You should be so proud! And happy!:stars:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh well, FloatnRockRanch, we can form a club! :lol: My 17yr old, almost 18yr old ran off with a, we'll just say, much older guy, and I haven't seen her in about 3 weeks!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Maybe I can get someone to walk on my back.... :chin: :lol:


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I did too, and we're still together.... and it's been so-so :lol:


Yay for you too!! :stars:


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I have an answer for you now I think on that one, if you still want to hear it?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And in spousal news... my sisters husband came back, and they're happy as ever again :eyeroll: And my crazy friend that was getting a divorce from her cheating husband is back together with him, after thousands of dollars in lawyers. I just don't get it :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Yeah, I have an answer for you now I think on that one, if you still want to hear it?


Yes please. I've kinda made my mind up, possibly, but clearly I don't trust my parenting skills anymore, with this being the 2nd daughter to do this....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'll be right back, gonna see if I can get Quaid to stomp on my back :lol:


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

It sucks! I would be okay with it...if she had half a brain while doing it!!! Back when we did stupid crap at least we were half way safe. You didn't get mugged, drugged or shot, hanging out with the crowd on a Friday night.

Must go feed!!! Have a good night! ::


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, my back feels a little better, he was too light to really pop the problem area though, he had to push up on the doorway just to make himself heavier. :lol: 
And DH got back, with pie! :stars: He's good people :lol:


----------



## goathiker

My youngest son, the Marine, can do this thing where you cross your arms and put your hands on the back of your neck. Then he wraps his arms around the bottom of your elbows and proceeds to try and throw you through the ceiling... It pops everything from your neck down. 
I miss him right now :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh yeah, I had a friend who used to do that for me, but I haven't seen him in years and years. He was cool, ex-military guy, loved sneaking around and scaring you though :lol: 
DH would never even try to pop my back like that though, he was always afraid it was going to hurt it even worse. So I just suffer, silently... :lol:


----------



## ariella42

DH pops my back that way...when he hasn't injured himself working on a car :lol: 

I am SOOO happy this week is over. Of course, we still have closing scheduled for tonight and tomorrow, so I have to expect phone calls to tell the attorneys, "Yes, they do have to sign that document exactly the way the lender wants. No, look at the lender instructions. No, if they don't want to, they can't get the loan." I just hope we don't get any more last minute closings in the far reaches of the state tonight. When I got back from the exam, I was working until 11pm just trying to find attorneys who could do last-minute closings the next day. 

Anyway, Shabbat Shalom! :cheers:


----------



## ariella42

By the way, Firefly is getting bigger and doesn't care for only getting two bottles a day now :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Melting...


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

It's too freaking hot! We live in Washington for a reason......where is the rain!!!!!!!!:tear:

Supposed to be building a bunny cage for my daughter to take her baby bunny to her dads tomorrow, but it's too darn hot to sit in the barn and struggle with wire. Gonna feel so guilty tomorrow when I send her with an old one.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Feeling the same over here in California :lol: And there's like even more fires now, so it's even hotter than before, and it's humid because it was raining down in Sutter Creek/Plymouth, so the mugginess came up here. Ugh!


----------



## ariella42

Don't let mini Nubians fool you. They are perfectly capable of dragging your butt around and leaving you with this (despite wearing pants) :lol:


----------



## ThreeHavens

My girls loved the leftover watermelon we gave them ... figured on a hot day it may not be a bad thing.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Ouch, Ariella! Pretty sure my Nigerians could do that too ... willful little buggers. :lol:


----------



## ariella42

I tried to put them up by myself tonight since DH hurt his back. I failed to get the minis in without assistance :lol:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

It got up to 108 here today - now down to 98 - ac broke down and they won't be out to fix it until Monday- Smoke from the fire up north is filling in the valley here. We are supposed to stay inside. LOL right like the animals will feed, water , an milk themselves.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, we're under a Red Flag advisory right now... Be ready to evacuate at any minute. Like that's an easy thing to do.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How scary Jill! I hope they get it under control...

Ariella, your chunky monkeys won't just chase you into the pen for a bowl of grain??

I had a huge bag of veggies for mine today and the girls ate a few but not much so Eddie got most of it to himself, he's my veggie lover!


----------



## goathiker

Oh, there's no fire yet. The danger is just so high that they are really worried about one starting.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Apparently most of northern CA is on fire.... No wonder the weather is so crazy... I'm so out of the loop... I need to read the news..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's ok, apparently there was a tornado in Nh the other day too... Lol!

(In my defense, it was a tiny one with very little damage lol


----------



## goathiker

We have a lightening storm coming in on Sunday. That should light a few trees up :lol:


----------



## ariella42

HappyCaliGoats said:


> How scary Jill! I hope they get it under control...
> 
> Ariella, your chunky monkeys won't just chase you into the pen for a bowl of grain??
> 
> I had a huge bag of veggies for mine today and the girls ate a few but not much so Eddie got most of it to himself, he's my veggie lover!


They're happy to go in for some grain, but once they realized it was just a bit of alfalfa pellets that they had to fight Ani over, they were out :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok so who is awake to give me advice


----------



## ariella42

It's after noon here, so I'm awake. No guarantees on the quality of the advice though


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ariella can I pm you when I get off work?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm awake now :lol: I'll exchange life advice since you listened to my problems :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Of course, Dee!


----------



## goathiker

Spread the gossip around no fair leaving me out :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok.. I won't keep secrets... None of you know where I live anyway... Do any of you remember my issue last year with my cousin that threatened to Kill Galaxy bc she was crying at night?


----------



## ThreeHavens

Oh my gosh! Is Galaxy ok?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes she is.. That was last year... I've since moved the goats... Now he has a problem with roosters...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have been trying to find a home for my rooster (that was supposed to be a chick) and I was going to take him to a new place today bc he was making my cousin mad in the morning... But when I went out to let the chickens out the gate was already open and my roo, Frizz, had been beaten to death with a shovel.... The chickens were traumatized and huddled up against the back fence... They wouldn't run past Frizz's body to get out.... For all of you that don't know, this psychotic human lives in my home....


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Get him or you out of there now !!! People like that only escalate - he will end up killing more of your animals or even you. I worked in psychiatric nursing and this is not a joking matter - If you need a place to go or help moving pm me. You can have the police remove him if needed- DO NOT EVER be alone with this guy.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Can you turn him in? That is so unacceptable, I'm so sorry.


----------



## goathiker

Yep, get him out of there, don't mess around. People like this end up doing terrible things to the people around him.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need to figure out how to do it without igniting his fire... I don't want any of my other animals hurt..


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

several question?s- feel free to send in PM if you don't want to talk about it in forum.
1. Your house?
2. why is he living there ? 
3. Is he employed?
4. is there somewhere else he could go ?
5. You do realize that its not just your animals at risk? 

You may have to ask for family or official help but it is an emergency at this point


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I would get him out of there. He's already killed a chicken and made threats against your goats, that should be enough for the cops to do something about him. 
If something should happen to your goats, they have to pay you 3x the value of the animal, and that would be a hefty penny if something happened to one of them. 
YOU shouldn't have to get rid of any of your animals because someone else doesn't like them. He needs to take a hike. 
If you're the gutsy person, confront him on it when you have several other people over, and if he does freak out, you have others there to stop him while you call the cops and have him taken away.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

1. Your house?
I rent this house from my grandma. He rents his room from me. I have lived here all my life and she made it clear that I am in charge of who rents from me. Even though when he threatened my goat she wouldn't let me get rid of him..

2. why is he living there ? 

When he moved in I had to choose between him and my brother... I have big issues with my brother that I will not discuss here so I chose him bc we have never had any problems..

3. Is he employed?
Yes full time but gets off a lot earlier than I do so he is home more.

4. is there somewhere else he could go ?
His mom won't have him back. Idk where else he could go.

5. You do realize that its not just your animals at risk? 
I don't feel like he would actually hurt me..

You may have to ask for family or official help but it is an emergency at this point


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I would get him out of there. He's already killed a chicken and made threats against your goats, that should be enough for the cops to do something about him.
> If something should happen to your goats, they have to pay you 3x the value of the animal, and that would be a hefty penny if something happened to one of them.
> YOU shouldn't have to get rid of any of your animals because someone else doesn't like them. He needs to take a hike.
> If you're the gutsy person, confront him on it when you have several other people over, and if he does freak out, you have others there to stop him while you call the cops and have him taken away.


It's not my call if I get to keep my animals at this point.. It's up to my grandma if she is going to think rationally or not.. She will either say he needs to go or me/my animals need to go... Somebody has to go..

And no, I'm not gutsy.. I can't confront anyone... He just got home and I locked all my doors so he can only get into his room...


----------



## ThreeHavens

I don't mean to sound harsh, but it isn't your problem where he would go. He killed your chicken and threatened your animal, that is on him alone.


----------



## ThreeHavens

:hug: I'll be praying about this.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I know it's not my problem where he goes... But getting rid of him will be hard since my family has taken his side before when he was making threats... Then I worry about his retaliation if I can get him out of here..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thank you Danielle, I need all the prayers I can get! I'm trying to remember to stop and pray myself..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I would tell your grandma that he's starting to kill your animals, and he needs to go. 

What about your boyfriend, when does he get home?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I will tell her that.. But I told my aunt that this morning and she said "well he warned you that the rooster was too loud" so I hope my grandma doesnt feel the same way.. But she is out with y aunt now probably being brain washed..

BF should be home soon but he's leaving again after he gets home..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You can get a restraining order against him if you get him out, and some cops will even watch your house for a little while in case he comes back. 
When my daughter and her boyfriend got in a huge fight and he beat her up, they had him sit in jail for a week and told him to hit the road when he got out, and one of the cops followed her home from work every single day for months even to made sure she was ok.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I will tell her that.. But I told my aunt that this morning and she said "well he warned you that the rooster was too loud" so I hope my grandma doesnt feel the same way.. But she is out with y aunt now probably being brain washed..
> 
> BF should be home soon but he's leaving again after he gets home..


Sorry you're in such a tough situation. So your BF gets home after you do everyday? That's not helpful.... hmm....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow.. You have nice cops out there... I guess I don't give people enough credit.. I keep thinking everyone is going to say "it was just a rooster" and tell me to get over it..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No, he doesn't work Saturdays, he's just helping his mom today.. He's usually home before me.. Usually


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

BF doesn't even know that this happened yet... He was asleep when I left for work... My cousin is lucky he didn't wake up with a dear rooster in his bed....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Tell your grandma that you're going to have him arrested if she doesn't get him out. Hopefully that will scare her into getting him out.
Just tell her he's been threatening to kill one of the goats for a while, threatened to kill one of the chickens, and is no starting to act on his threats. And if she doesn't get him out, he can go to prison for killing anything you own. 
Killing livestock is punishable up to $20,000 an/or 1yr in prison.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My only worry about that is she will see that it's my animals causing the problems and tell me to leave instead of him..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's home now.. I'm nervous to go talk to her..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Put it to her this way, when an animal makes sound, that's their way of talking. If a person makes sound, should that make another person so angry as to murder them? He's in the wrong, and once it starts, it only gets worse. 
And if she decides she wants you out, doesn't matter, he already killed something of yours and made threats. He can still go to jail or be fined up to $20,000


----------



## goathiker

And if your family sticks up for him instead of you, why would you want to stay there anyway? The job you have can be replaced just about anywhere.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Too bad you're not like I was when I was younger, the 1st threat against one of my animals and it would have been on.
Like this, be very careful when stepping off curbs.....


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Please don't wait. There are thousands of people in the graveyard who thought their abuser would never really hurt them. Once he lets off steam by killing something it only gets easier for him to repeat it. Find a safe place for you and your goats. I don't have a spare room but I could give you a tent and a place for your goats.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

His mom thinks I'm crazy now... She thinks his actions were justified and I suspect she has already discussed with my grandma that "everything is ok and it will blow over" she told me I need a psychiatrist...


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

She thinks everything is ok and you are crazy but she WON'T take him back. What is wrong with this picture??? Please do not wait for the situation to get worse and it will.


----------



## goathiker

Jessica's over by Yosamite, Vicki is near you, Lacie, my son is in Bend, lots of places to go...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I can't just run away from home... I have like 30 animals and no way to buy a new house with enough land...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I would just go ahead and file a report, give them every detail you can, you may need to loose a few more chickens, but if you have every incident on file, and should something happen to something else, it's over for him.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Did you talk to your grandma yet? Or just your aunt?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Just talked to my aunt... I'm scared to talk to my grandma... I don't want to confirm that I'm screwed and my family is nuts..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'd just talk to her, at least if you know then you know, then your only option left is the cops.


----------



## ariella42

TALK TO YOUR GRANDMA! Your family may be nuts, but you won't know what your grandma has to say until you tell her. The longer you wait, the more doubt you'll cast on your own story. Talk to her today!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't like cops... I wish one of you sane people were here to back me up... I seem to be out numbered...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I'm hardly sane, and if all else fails I'd beat the crap out of your cousin :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Good.. He needs it... I'm just a big wimp...


----------



## goathiker

Talk to Grandma, talk to BF. 

When you go to the police ask to talk to a domestic abuse counselor. She will help you with the report.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And worst case scenario, my army friend is still probably up for hire to break someones kneecaps for $20 a knee, I can probably find his number if you want :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Good.. He needs it... I'm just a big wimp...


Pfft, get drunk, and get an equalizer. If there's one thing my dad ever taught me, in between him beating me, is that there is no such thing as a fair fight, you fight to win. :lol: So if you need, grab an equalizer like a fire poker handle to make yourself an iron fist, you use what you need to win. And besides, by the time the cops get there, it's already over. Even if it takes 5 minutes for the cops to get to your house, that's a heck of a long time to give someone the beating of their life.

I didn't even have to go to jail last time, they expected someone a heck of a lot bigger :lol: I just had to pay their hospital bills..... whiners! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, and the ending to that story is they both left the state :lol: So everything worked out!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't want a physical fight... Might mess up my face!... :lol:

I just called his sister. Apparently she is the only rational one in the family. She is going to talk to my aunt and find out what was really said between her and grandma so I can feel comfortable going to talk to her...


----------



## ariella42

Good! I hope she can talk some sense into someone!


----------



## goathiker

Let's all send Dee our extra roosters... I have 3 extra adults.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol... Let's not... I will be threatened with eviction... If my animals are causing a problem then I need to get rid of them.. Just like she said last year... So i moved them... Then my stupid neighbor gave me a roo that he said was a chick... All this drama for a free chicken... Nothing in life is free and you can't count on family


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

Please be very careful Dee. Your in a very volatile situation. I just typed out a long post to send to you about a similar situation I was in ..TGS must not have liked something in it as I was error coded. Nothing even bad said. :thinking: 

Dreamacres is right.


----------



## goathiker

Yep, getting rid of your animals is only going to turn his attention on you. These guys have a escalation style that rarely ever changes. Been there done that and grew up...


----------



## goathiker

To avoid the error coding type long posts on a notebook program and copy and paste  The reply link times out quickly.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need to move.. It's clear they won't kick him out... Apparently I'm the bad guy for bringing up this situation..


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I need to move.. It's clear they won't kick him out... Apparently I'm the bad guy for bringing up this situation..


They don't see and aren't a party to the violence. They don't see animals the same way as you. They don't understand the potential danger in the future. No one will except YOU. Please believe me. There is nothing quite like running for your life in the middle of the night. Not until it happens will it be real. Wont help to demand or get in anyones face. Just quietly protect yourself with authorities that can help you, get some good advice and protection. Quietly just move.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I can't call the authorities. I have nowhere to go with my 30 animals..


----------



## goathiker

I can take 3 disbudded goats and the chickens until November... I can get to Dreamacres farm to get them.


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I can't call the authorities. I have nowhere to go with my 30 animals..


I'm not talking about the police. You can and should file a report, without pressing charges, so that when and if something happens again you have documentation of this incident and it isn't just heresay from the past. There are people who are trained to give you legal advice for free in a situation that is volatile and will help you take the right steps to stay safe, without triggering more violence. You and your BF in the meantime, with their help, not your families help, find a new place to live. They have resources and trained people to do this sort of thing. Go look for a place, search online as vigorously as you do for that new doe! If you want it to happen, it will.


----------



## goathiker

They will even help you both find new jobs...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

FloatnRockRanch said:


> I'm not talking about the police. You can and should file a report, without pressing charges, so that when and if something happens again you have documentation of this incident and it isn't just heresay from the past. There are people who are trained to give you legal advice for free in a situation that is volatile and will help you take the right steps to stay safe, without triggering more violence. You and your BF in the meantime, with their help, not your families help, find a new place to live. They have resources and trained people to do this sort of thing. Go look for a place, search online as vigorously as you do for that new doe! If you want it to happen, it will.


Where do I find these free people to talk to? I thought that is what TGS 
was here for lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> I can take 3 disbudded goats and the chickens until November... I can get to Dreamacres farm to get them.


You mean only females??


----------



## goathiker

Either or a mix is fine. That's all I can feed though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol great so how do I get them to you? Lol!


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Where do I find these free people to talk to? I thought that is what TGS
> was here for lol!


Not sure if CA is different, but you should be able to go to DHS and ask to talk with a counselor or whatever they are called there. You are in a domestic violence situation and need some help. Yes, any kind of family in home violence is considered in this category. They will put you with someone who is trained in this area. You tell them all of the situation and don't play it down, make it as big as you can, be a drama queen. :lol: Make sure they know you have no support at home or with family. Ask lots of questions and get lots of references of any and all types. Your tax money pays for them to do this for you.

Any time you have an incident you need to take pics and document it. Keep it safe outside of the house with someone you trust.

Okay enough said....I need to sleep....2hrs before night watch begins.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What is DHS? Thanx for all the advice


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Put it to her this way, when an animal makes sound, that's their way of talking. If a person makes sound, should that make another person so angry as to murder them? He's in the wrong, and once it starts, it only gets worse.
> And if she decides she wants you out, doesn't matter, he already killed something of yours and made threats. He can still go to jail or be fined up to $20,000


Yes, like a baby crying could set someone like that off. There is no excuse.

http://aldf.org/resources/when-your...-harmed/animal-cruelty-and-domestic-violence/


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

HappyCaliGoats said:


> What is DHS? Thanx for all the advice


It's a government agency that helps families and individuals with social and health issues. If you wanted to report someone for abusing their kids this is where you would go. If you need to deal with an ex husband disputes over visitation and not follow court orders you could go here and get help. If your child suddenly started having problems in school and home and you needed help, you could go here.

There is also another option for help. If you were to go into the court house and have a counselor help you fill out the paperwork for a restraining order or to have someone removed from the house, they have counselors that assist you and make sure you are protected, and the right procedures are followed. They can send you to the right agencies for help you need in your situation. They will go over the filed papers and make sure everything is correct.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Dee I meant what I said about taking your goats for you. I know I can't give them the same love and attention that you do but I would keep them alive and healthy. If you need to move them we can do this. Please don't take chances with your own safety thinking that your animals have no place to go This is a rescue/sanctuary here so we would help. You helping cover feed would be all I would ask.


----------



## goathiker

I think the horse would be the bigger the problem. I can take three goats for a while and drive some to pick them up. I don't have room or proper feed for a horse though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> Dee I meant what I said about taking your goats for you. I know I can't give them the same love and attention that you do but I would keep them alive and healthy. If you need to move them we can do this. Please don't take chances with your own safety thinking that your animals have no place to go This is a rescue/sanctuary here so we would help. You helping cover feed would be all I would ask.


But you are in OR.., JUST LIKE JILL... so far..

And yea, I still don't know what to do with my horse... She won't do well living with goats


----------



## goathiker

Um, Oregon is only 300 miles wide. Do you really think we'd let you starve?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Man... So sorry your going through this Dee!!  if I wasn't on the other side of the country id keep some critters here for you.... I hope you get this all straightened out soon! :hug: and you have some awesome people close by to you that can help


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx everyone  still trying to figure out where we can afford to go.. We may have to put up with these people for another year to save up our money


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Um, Oregon is only 300 miles wide. Do you really think we'd let you starve?


Wait, does that men you are going to feed me my goats? I'm confused!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

no I would feed your goats and Jill would make sure you ate


----------



## goathiker

You might get tired of squash and blackberries though... That's all the garden is giving me right now :lol:


----------



## ariella42

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Wait, does that men you are going to feed me my goats? I'm confused!


Men are going to feed you to your goats?!? Oh, wait, that wasn't what you were saying :lol:

In all seriousness, though, if there's anything I can do, please let me know


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dang cows got out again, and now, thanks to their pushy faces, my arm is loaded with teeny stickers. Worse than fiberglass stuck in your skin! I have a nasty rash from all the stickers stuck in my skin. Slowly but surely getting them out :GAAH: 
So how's everyone else's night so far?


----------



## nigies4ever

What's the baycox/toltrazuril dose again?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

1cc per 5lbs if it's the 5%, 1cc per 2.5lbs if it's the 2.5%.


----------



## goathiker

I need to clean my ferret's cage :lol:


----------



## Jasmar

We were maybe twenty minutes or so from you tonight, Jill. Tamar and I drove to outside-Salem to pick up two geese, and drove down to the Burgerville in that town south afterwards. 

Her sweet, brain damaged goose is dying. Probably won't make it til morning. :-(


----------



## goathiker

Ah, that's too bad. He was pretty cute. We were in McMinnville today so, yep pretty close. 

Sounds like Leo is doing better anyway...


----------



## Jasmar

He seems to be. It was weird - by yesterday afternoon he'd been declining rapidly for a couple of days and I was starting to wonder about amputation or even euthanization. I'd soaked his foot in cold water once, but was having a very hard time getting him to eat anything.

Then I soaked his entire underbelly and legs in cold water for 15-20 minutes. He came out of it like a new goat. It was weird. I drenched him with electrolytes and the sulfa drug, and he even started putting a tiny bit of weight on the damaged foot.

I haven't seen him much today bc of the goose situation, but he looked decent as of early afternoon.


----------



## goathiker

That's great... It's not as weird as you think. The edema falls down into the hoof and ankle area. Soaking the whole thing stops it where it's swelling. You'll need to do it more often though. He must get the fever out of leg.


----------



## Jasmar

Will do. I did soak him today.


----------



## goathiker

I want to see him taking walks with us next year is all. He's a sweet boy.


----------



## nigies4ever

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> 1cc per 5lbs if it's the 5%, 1cc per 2.5lbs if it's the 2.5%.


Thanks Lacie


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I feel like a zombie.... somehow expired benadryl works better to knock me out than anything else out there :lol: 

On a side note, does anyone have any tricks to get teeny little broken off bur needles things out of your skin? Those teeny little fuzzy burs, I think they're called Beggar's Lice? Anyway, those little bur needle things are whats broken off in my arms, hands and fingers. Got a lot of them out, but there's still a TON.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie have you tried using tape? A new piece each time.

And you will be happy to hear that you were right, Kat does produce more than Temper. Both boys are separated now and I got just over 5.5# from Temper and just over 6.5# from Kat


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

I have the weirdest animals on my farm - I have a dog who is in love with a cat - a goose who has decided to split her time between her gander and the tom turkey - she has also adopted the 2 baby turkeys that I have out running around. At least its not boring here. lol Smoke is really bad again today. The sun was so red when it came up it looked like one of those apocalypse movies.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no... I hope the fire is out soon


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do you have an evac plan?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lacie have you tried using tape? A new piece each time.
> 
> And you will be happy to hear that you were right, Kat does produce more than Temper. Both boys are separated now and I got just over 5.5# from Temper and just over 6.5# from Kat


Yep, tried duct tape and packing tape, didn't do crap :lol:

Well of course I was right :lol: Glad they're producing well


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol, too well! What am I going to do with over a gallon of milk twice a day?? My trees can only drink so much..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Find a pig, or sell it, feed it to the chickens and the dogs?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I guess you will just have to wait till the little spines find their way out? Or fester into little abscesses....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I feed the chickens and the dogs... They can only eat so much! Lol! I don't think I have anywhere to keep a pig..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Especially if I'm moving, I don't need another animal to worry about..


----------



## ariella42

Dee, you could always see if a local shelter or wildlife rescue group could use some.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh yea.. I should do that.. Kittens are blooming around here... Just need containers.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't think I told you all yet.. After my aunt threatened to get me evicted if I turn her son in and went completely nuts telling me how I have taken this too far  she is now trying to pretend like nothing happened after asking me to "forgive her mean words" it's so awkward... I don't want to look at her or talk to her but she's impossible to avoid and I have to play nice bc she takes care of my horse...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, at least she's trying to keep things from being tense?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No, she just wants me to forget the whole thing ever happened.. My cousin got away with animal abuse which they refuse to admit is abuse bc "it was just a rooster" so when I explain it to them it has to be "destruction of property"... How is it ok to destroy something that is not yours with no consequence??? Let alone a living thing...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's not ok, there's been many lawsuits around here for that kind of thing even.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes but if I turn him in I get kicked out..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What a crappy situation.

In other news, my middle daughter got a job, I don't even know why she needs one. Her husband is in the same line of work with DH, so her husband makes 6k a month. All she has to do is bat her eyes and hold out her little hand and he'll drop a couple hundred dollar bills in her hand, to spend on whatever. 
What is even the point of working 2 days a week for $10 an hour? :lol: 
This also means her children will be here..... so I obviously need to go work somewhere so I won't be here and someone else can watch her kids :lol:


----------



## ariella42

By who? Your aunt? Have you actually talked to your grandma about this? By the way, you'd likely qualify for this type of restraining order. I don't know about CA law, but in NC, there are cartain legal protections that a perosn who gets a protective order is entitled to, including housing protection. http://www.courts.ca.gov/1044.htm


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

You can't "explain" to someone who does not want to hear. She is satisfied with his living situation and does not want him living with her. They are seeing your animals as expendable - that is not the right way to see any living thing. For food, protection of livestock, to relieve pain- those are reasons for an animal to lose its life not because they irritated you.


----------



## ariella42

Wow, Lacie. What line of work is he in? I don't make that much and I have $110k in student loans to pay off :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ariella42 said:


> Wow, Lacie. What line of work is he in? I don't make that much and I have $110k in student loans to pay off :lol:


They're loggers/ log truck drivers :lol: Really pays to have a class A! They have to work weird, and long hours though. A lot of the time it's 14-16hr days. DH is usually leaving somewhere between 2-4am, and he's back, usually, around 6pm.


----------



## ariella42

Haha, well maybe I'm not in that much debt  I guess I'll take making less and just having to do closings in weird parts of the state sometimes instead of being on the road that much :lol:


----------



## ariella42

This may sound weird, but my cervix hurts :mercy: I had a LEEP today to remove some pre-cancerous stuff, and damn am I feeling it! I also nearly passed out when they gave me the lidocaine/epinephrine shot at the beginning, and I haven't felt quite right since. Oh well, that's what wine and cheese is for, right? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ariella42 said:


> By who? Your aunt? Have you actually talked to your grandma about this? By the way, you'd likely qualify for this type of restraining order. I don't know about CA law, but in NC, there are cartain legal protections that a perosn who gets a protective order is entitled to, including housing protection. http://www.courts.ca.gov/1044.htm


I know my aunt has talked to my grandma so when I went to my grandmas house to pay rent I decided that if she wanted to talk about it she would bring it up. I know my aunt will take irrational measures if I turn her baby in or try to get a restraining order against him... She's clearly bi polar.. I don't want to stir the pot...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh my... Sorry about your cervix! That sounds incredibly uncomfortable and painful!  You definitely need some wine and cheese!


----------



## ariella42

I understand, but I still think you should be proactive. Trying to live with him around for another year could end in disaster.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't know what to do.. Trying to get rid of him could cause me to have to find a place sooner which would leave all my animals homeless... They won't find good homes if I have to try to find them a place within a month..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'll just drink a bunch of beer and pretend they don't exist..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats




----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ouchies, Ariella! Yes, drink all the wine and eat all the cheese you want! :lol: 

Very true, Dee. You can't change those who don't see the problem, learned that a long time ago.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

In other news, I'm starting to think I need to train my dogs in search and rescue... I just don't want to pay $54 per dog to license them every year! Stupid county and their bull crap...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That would be cool! I always told my aunt she should have trained her old shepherd to do search and rescue!


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So I went and brought Grandma some eggs today bc I read that the price has skyrocketed! And we got to talking about my cousin. I didn't mention the incident but I know she knew what I was referring to. She told me not to get to upset about it and she's also seen a major change in his behavior... She doesn't want to deal with him either. She said she told his mom what's going on and she is going to deal with it... I told her that he is taking things or breaking things that aren't his and he feels like anything on the property belongs to him... She said his mother is the only one that knows how to deal with him so she's leaving it up to her... We will see if anything actually happens... Neither my grandma or I are talking to him right now.


----------



## ariella42

I'm glad you talked to her, at least. I hope something good happens soon for you.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx, me too.. He's acting horrible to grandma too, I can only imagine What will happen if his mother doesn't get a handle on him... I paid a portion of his rent, his mother assured grandma that I would get it back. We will see.


----------



## glndg

HappyCaliGoats said:


> So I went and brought Grandma some eggs today bc I read that the price has skyrocketed! And we got to talking about my cousin. I didn't mention the incident but I know she knew what I was referring to. She told me not to get to upset about it and she's also seen a major change in his behavior... She doesn't want to deal with him either. She said she told his mom what's going on and she is going to deal with it... I told her that he is taking things or breaking things that aren't his and he feels like anything on the property belongs to him... She said his mother is the only one that knows how to deal with him so she's leaving it up to her... We will see if anything actually happens... Neither my grandma or I are talking to him right now.


The scary part about that, Dee, is that his mom clearly has not known and does not know how to deal with him. Her idea of dealing with him is to stick her head in the sand and expect everyone else to do the same.

Glad that your grandmother sees the problem though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol yes, you are right about that... But if she can get him to cooperate with the rent then that's what we need for now. She has already told him that I have enough evidence to go to the police so I think he has cooled his jets for now. Other than being mad at me for holding this against him  it's just so interesting how he sees no wrong in what he did or anything he does


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

People are strange..


----------



## goathiker

LaaaLaLaaaLa...PSST


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes, all people lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Boo!

Both a good and bad day today :lol: The good was DH left work early and I met him in town and we went out to eat, then we went to tractor supply, shopped around a little bit, went home. Bad part was the cows were out and had to fix the entire pasture fence and redo all the hot wire, I'm so tired now :lol:


----------



## goathiker

My more prudish neighbor is gone for a month so, I can blast the stereo out the back window for a few weeks :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh that's nice, I just got two more families of new neighbors..... I don't know if I like them or not.... Haven't met one family of them, the others seemed nice when I got my cows off their lawn though :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And more good news, my arm is working those bur things out!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Does Red Cell go bad? I can get a gallon jug at work for a buck... Not sure how old it is.. So not sure if it's worth getting or not.. I didn't see an expiration date on it...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've used it years after I bought it, I'm sure it's fine.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's what I figured... I think I'll grab it... Won't hurt to have on hand


----------



## ariella42

We finally got it to where we didn't have to buy any milk to supplement our bottle kids since we reduced their intake a bit (we cut out a bottle so that our goat sitter could feed them what they were used to when I was in SC) and Ani has been giving me about 4 cups a milking now since Harle's getting bigger and not drinking quite so much. Between Ani and my whopping quart a day from Starlet :eyeroll: we have just enough to cover the bottle babies without store-bought cow milk. That is, unless someone gets fussy on the milkstand att the very end of milking and knocks over about 6 cups of milk :doh::angry: Our entire system is off now, so I guess it's to the store for some cow milk today.


----------



## sassykat6181

Bummer, I hate a kicked bucket!

I found a produce store that also sells fresh meats and raw milk. Just need to find time to stop in there and check it out


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wish I could send you some milk Ariella! I would send you two gallons a day!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Got my baby calves this morning.








Kayla Renee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw so cute! I want one!


----------



## ariella42

Dee, I wish you could too - my kids would get huge 

Kayla, you're calves are adorable!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I almost died today :lol: Had to run across the highway, with my actual legs, to meet DH on the other side because he was still in the log truck, then I mugged him.... He's so easy to mug though, he just hands me money :lol: 

Kayla, cute Jersey's. Put them on an course of antibiotics though, keep shipping fever away.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie I feel so bad for you, you had to run across a highway to get free money?? :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know right, it shouldn't be that dangerous to get free money :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But some lady stopped traffic on my way back across the highway. She's good people :lol: She basically pulled out in the middle of both lanes and stayed there for a bit until I got back on the other side. 
And I was also bare foot, so I could have contracted some nank, and I didn't have my glasses either, so it was not a risk free mugging! :ROFL:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Thanks for the compliments on the calves yall


Kayla Renee


----------



## ariella42

We got home a bit late for feeding today, and I thought it was weird that only a few of the goats were outside. Something just seemed off in the pasture. It wasn't until I opened the barn door that I realized what was off. The trampoline had been moved inside :ROFL: I think I posted earlier about how Martha was using it as a parasol, but it seems that Serenity has also learned the Jedi ways. She just likes to move it more :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I'm surprised your goats play on a trampoline 

I had an interesting day as well. I was at a Carls Jr drive through, and two people cut me off! Then they realized they did it, and one guy got back behind me, the other backed up to my passenger window and asked if he had cut me off, uhh yeah! :lol: Then he said "Oh I'm sorry! Can I take you out to dinner?", :shock: "What? No!!!", "Is it the sunglasses?" ".....uhhh.... nooo, no that's not it...." 
He looked like he was MAYBE 19, probably 18, his face hair was all patchy and barely growing in to make a beard. I wonder if that has ever worked for him though. Oh let's cut this person off, then ask them out to dinner, I can't possibly see that going wrong! :lol: 
But I must have looked fantastic today, the power of makeup and your sisters camaro :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, clearly the rest of you have lives... :lol: I've just been stalking new threads and attempting to be of use here and there :lol: 
Dee, hope the cousin situation hasn't gotten worse. Jill, how the heck are you? :lol: Emma, haven't heard from you in like 10 years, I know you stalk, so how are you?
Sydney, hope your wether's start gaining and the weather cools off to get them out of their funk. 
And everyone else... hi, how have you been? 

Oh the soul crushing boredom that encompasses my home in the evenings :lol:


----------



## glndg

I dunno, Lacie! Let's see, free money, dinner invitations....doesn't sound all that bad! :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Free money, yes, going out to dinner with a teenage boy.... noooooo! :ROFL: DH had a kick out of it when I told him though :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But if you want to go out to dinner with a teenage boy, I know exactly who to point you to :lol:

And speaking of teenage boys, my oldests daughter's friend is dating a guy who looks like he can't be older than like 16, but he's actually 30 :shock: What makes it weirder is that he's her ex boyfriends cousin, and this cousin's cousin is living with her and his kids are too. So many cousins involved :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm never sleeping on the couch again...  I woke up at 6:20ish... So much for sleeping in on my day off.. Ugh... So I've been trying to sleep on and off all morning and things keep waking me up! Lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie! I got my internet back! Lol! I think our situation has been diffused so I will just pretend nothing happened long enough to save some money to get the heck out of here..


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hi


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hello there :wave:


----------



## COgoatLover25

You must be bored :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, lazy Sunday. DH and Quaid went fishing. They'll be bringing back crawdads and some random fish, so that's what's for dinner. I'm stuck here cleaning up :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi everyone! I'm out getting hay for my goats and my horse that I don't get to keep


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm so sorry Dee  :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm sorry dee  :hug:


----------



## ariella42

What? Did I miss something?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

At a Brad Paisley concert tonight! Whoo


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Awesome Skyla! 
No, you didn't miss anything Ariella, I just need to make my move easier..


----------



## sassykat6181

My friend drove up to our new house in SC from jacksonville on Friday night. Last night we decided to go to the local bar to check out their "boots & Bikinis" night. Didn't make it inside though, I shut my thumb in the car door! Split my nail, blood went everywhere. 2.5 hrs in the e.r. we actually had a fun time waiting and its not broken.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh wow... That sounds terrible Kat.... Too bad you missed out on the boots and bikinis!


----------



## ariella42

Hi from across the border, Kat :wave: Sorry your finger got smashed, but I'm glad it wasn't broken.

Dee, are you definitely selling/not taking your goats and horse, or are you just preparing for the worst? I wish my brother still had the ranch in CA.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well.. I'm prepared for the worst bc I would love to stay in CA so I'm not too far away from my dad.... But it's really expensive in any area that is habitable.. So most likely I won't be able to bring any big animals...


----------



## ariella42

I understand. Once you're closer to moving though, keep an eye out on the FB livestock hauler groups. Sometimes you can get an amazing deal just because a hauler is taking a load and doesn't have any coming back. They're paying for gas whether they're driving full or empty, so some won't charge much for those trips. When I was thinking of getting a doeling from the West Coast, I was stalking those groups for a while.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Still thinking about getting one shipped from over here?? I'd love to breed the girls again before I have to sell them.. Lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did you drink all my beer???


----------



## sassykat6181

Ariella - I'm in Anderson  where are you?
I love it here and our new property is amazing. I got the pole barn closed in last week and we got the majority of the fencing up this weekend. Goats and horses get shipped next Saturday. It's been a long month without my babies


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You are so lucky Kat! I wish I could find a place I like and I could afford to bring all my furry family!..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh bleebidy blah, I feel like strangling the Tennesseans...


----------



## nigies4ever

Hey everybody. Is ADGA Member Services being weird for anyone else? Also, was I supposed to make a new account after they updated the website?

And Dee, what did I miss? You're moving?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Who the heck is from Tennessee??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yea Haley, I need to move.. Soon...


----------



## nigies4ever

Are you moving out of the area, Dee? And no more goats? : (


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need to sell all my goats so I can save up for moving expenses... And I probably only be able to get more for a while bc it's going to be very expensive to find a place to live....

Not sure where we're going yet...


----------



## ariella42

sassykat6181 said:


> Ariella - I'm in Anderson  where are you?
> I love it here and our new property is amazing. I got the pole barn closed in last week and we got the majority of the fencing up this weekend. Goats and horses get shipped next Saturday. It's been a long month without my babies


I'm in Saluda, NC. We actually just looked up how far Anderson is because DH is going to look at a riding mower there soon. We're an hour and 20 minutes away


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie! How come you don't get my messages anymore?? Check your phone lol!


----------



## nigies4ever

Oh, I'm sorry. Hope things go well for you guys...I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx Haley! I need all the prayers I can get right now!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Who the heck is from Tennessee??


My parents and the brother of mine they chased after.... plus the rest of the family out there
Anywho, just found out today that my dad had a hernia that cut the circulation off to his intestines, and they went gangrene and they just took him to the hospital day before yesterday for an emergency surgery because he didn't want to go this entire time, tough old man. 
So at least half of his intestines were gangrene and ruptured, he had to have them removed and the healthy parts left were resectioned. He had sepsis and his kidneys are only working at 40%.
He was still working up to 2 days before they rushed him to the hospital when he couldn't get out of bed and said he couldn't take the pain anymore.

So two days after his surgery I find out because they're keeping him sedated and on mondo drugs, and now he's on dialysis because his kidneys are failing, and his heart is now failing from all the sedatives. And he's in the ICU on life support. He was apparently awake earlier today and completely coherent, but then they knocked him out again. They're giving him epinephrine to try and get his heart to pick back up, but overall they're giving him 24hrs to live. They say they'd be surprised if he makes it to noon tomorrow and my mom wants to just pull the plug, and everyone back there has already said their goodbye's to him....
Everyone has pretty much given up on him, which I don't think is fair. If they would quit sedating him, and just give him antibiotics and pain killers, he would be just fine. But all the drugs are killing him, and he doesn't need to be sedated. I've seen him cut his hand half way off and duct tape it back on and keep working. He's the strongest man I've ever met, this is the 1st surgery he's ever had in his life. He never goes to the hospital, and now they're all writing him off and throwing him away.
Just makes me want to beat them for doing that to him....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg... I'm so sorry Lacie......


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I didn't have the best relationship with him because he hated me, and the only time I ever made him proud was when I was bad, but I would have at least liked to see him again before they gave up on him. I guess that's life though, you live and you die.
Man I was hoping this year would be better, but it's just progressively sucked. Next year will be a better year! I'm going to keep saying that until it happens! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol.. We are totally on the same page here...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:cheers: we need it


----------



## glndg

nigies4ever said:


> Hey everybody. Is ADGA Member Services being weird for anyone else? Also, was I supposed to make a new account after they updated the website?
> 
> And Dee, what did I miss? You're moving?


Yes, you have to sign up all over again now. I called and found that out when I couldn't get onto the web site.


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I didn't have the best relationship with him because he hated me, and the only time I ever made him proud was when I was bad, but I would have at least liked to see him again before they gave up on him. I guess that's life though, you live and you die.
> Man I was hoping this year would be better, but it's just progressively sucked. Next year will be a better year! I'm going to keep saying that until it happens! :lol:


Lacie, I'm so sorry about everything. Hope things get better.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, me and my oldest are flying out at 6:45 to see him before he goes. His kidneys are completely shut down, and part of his heart is dead. He's on 3 different meds just to keep his heart going so we can see him before they let him go. :sigh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Here's a sweet story for you guys. 

Here in Dayton there's a restaurant called Manila Bay. Its nationally renowned. It's owned by a gay couple, one man is from the Philippines and the other husband is from this area. 

A year or two back a little boy who is related to the second husband from this area started living with them (he's like 10 or 12) because his birth family is really crappy. They have been trying, for a long time, to gain full custody of this boy and to adopt him. 

Finally, they were able to adopt him and he is now officially their son!! He is the cutest little boy and is always dressed impeccably as are his (now) dads. 

The even sweeter part of this story is that the men *gave* their restaurant away to a young chef/entrepreneur so that they can fully devote all their time to being an official family and giving their son the best life possible. 

I don't know how everyone feels about gays, but this story makes my heart so happy!!

I figured everyone could use cheering up.


----------



## nigies4ever

glndg said:


> Yes, you have to sign up all over again now. I called and found that out when I couldn't get onto the web site.


can we use the same pin, though?


----------



## ariella42

Lacie, I'm sorry :hug: I know you said you weren't close, but I can't imagine how hard it must be anyway. Maybe even harder in some ways.


----------



## ariella42

Haley, you can use the same pin, thankfully. 

Sydney, that's a sweet story! I love happy endings like that


----------



## ThreeHavens

I will send your family my prayers and well wishes, Lacie. <3


----------



## sassykat6181

Anyone heard of soaking a swollen finger in diesel fuel? Hint hint.....Jill 

This local guy swears by it.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

What do you think of the names ( for my calves ) 
Gypsy Rose 
Clara Marie


Kayla Renee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Very cute names


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Dee, I have a 16 foot livestock trailer and a animal rack for the back of the truck. If you need help just ask - could help you for gas.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx Cheri, you are awesome! The problem is I'm likely not going to be able to afford a new place and all these mouths to feed... That's why I'm planning to sell them.. I won't be able to get more goats for a while after I move.. And that's if I can find a place that we can afford.. Right now I'm looking for a new job that pays more so I can save up for a down payment..


----------



## sassykat6181

Maybe you could find someone willing to do a "rent to own". That's what we are doing until our farm in MA sells.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

3hrs into Tennessee, they're pulling him off life support today. We're coming back on the 14th, catching a red eye, so that's going to be MUCH nicer than the way there. The plane left at 6:45 and we didn't get in until 12hrs later, there was 2 lay overs during the night, so awful. At least the way back is a direct flight.


----------



## ariella42

Sorry, Lacie. That sounds rough.


----------



## ariella42

Beth is sick again :mecry: I thought she was just anemic from worms (I'm deworming them all as soon as my valbazen comes in since they all seem to be having issues right now), but she seemed a little worse than the others. I went out to give her some iron and b complex at milk time and she was coughing. I took her temp again and it was 106.3 :hair: Why do they do this after the vet closes!?! I gave her some Banamine and Tylan 200, but that's the last of the Banamine. Guess I know what DH will be doing tomorrow while I'm at work.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh sheesh... I'm sorry Ariella.. I hope she gets better soon..


----------



## ariella42

Thanks. She seems okay other than the fever, coughing, and anemia :eyeroll: She was super happy to get on the stand for some delicious, delicious alfalfa pellets at least. This summer has just been one thing after another between the goats and work. I hope things on both sides settle down soon.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did you see that post on the all about dairy goats page where the lady lost her goat last week? That was the blind lady.. Apparently it was liver failure from over deworming??  doesn't sound like you are over doing it, but it really scared me.. She said she just kept deworming bc the goat was still anemic and losing weight..


----------



## ariella42

I didn't see that. How often was she deworming and what was she using? We generally don't deworm unless there's a specific issue, but the past couple of weeks have been bad for some reason. Maybe the hot, dry weather followed by wet humidity? My garden still needs rain though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She didn't say... Just said she mistakes the symptoms of liver failure for worm infestation


----------



## ariella42

Well, hopefully none of my girls have liver failure! I want to order a microscope to do my own fecals because paying $17 a pop at the vet is getting ridiculous.


----------



## goathiker

Is she sure it wasn't liver failure from Liver Fluke damage?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The vet opened her up and said she was full of fluid and her liver was 3x normal size.. Looks like the post was deleted


----------



## ariella42

Beth's temp is down to 104.8. Not great, but better than before!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Improvement is good!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry about Beth, Ariella! No good when they get sick. 

Well, I honestly think my mom told the doctor to pull his plug, because we were sitting in the room with him and several different nurses came in and changed the IV bags in a very short period of time, his heart was fine with each change except for the last one. She changed the bag and his heart dropped off and flat lined. He was not resuscitated because he had a DNR, so he's gone. Can't believe that's how he went out, he never even got to retire because my mom nagged him that they needed money so she could shop. 
Gonna be a long next two days, I just want to come home :sigh:


----------



## glndg

nigies4ever said:


> can we use the same pin, though?


Yes, same pin.


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Sorry about Beth, Ariella! No good when they get sick.
> 
> Well, I honestly think my mom told the doctor to pull his plug, because we were sitting in the room with him and several different nurses came in and changed the IV bags in a very short period of time, his heart was fine with each change except for the last one. She changed the bag and his heart dropped off and flat lined. He was not resuscitated because he had a DNR, so he's gone. Can't believe that's how he went out, he never even got to retire because my mom nagged him that they needed money so she could shop.
> Gonna be a long next two days, I just want to come home :sigh:


So sorry, Lacie, I just read this. That is a terrible way to go. Hang in there. Sending you good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## nigies4ever

Daff kidded tonight


----------



## ksalvagno

My deepest sympathies to you Lacie.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm so sorry Lacie...  :hug:


----------



## ariella42

I'm sorry Lacie.


----------



## ThreeHavens

That is horrible, Lacie ... I'm so sorry.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks guys :hug:


----------



## nigies4ever

Lacie...I just read through this thread. I'm so so sorry.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry Lacie.. :hug:


----------



## groovyoldlady

Hugs to you, Lacie. My father-in-law passed away a month ago. He's at peace; It's those of us who are left behind that have pain. 

I just prayed for you - that God will give you a peace that passes all understanding.


----------



## margaret

I'm so sorry Lacie :hug::hug:


----------



## sassykat6181

My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## nigies4ever

Who wants to answer a tattoo question? Correct me if I'm wrong, but the herd tattoo goes on the right side? If so, I'm screwed..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes it does lol


----------



## goathiker

Isn't that big a deal, put a sticky note on papers application, apologize that the tattoos were reversed and mark them the way they are on the left right part.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Herd tattoo goes in their right side, yes, so when the goat is facing you, it's on your left. Agree, not a huge deal, tattoo mess ups happen all the time.

Long day tomorrow I'm sure. My mom decided she's going to fly some of us west coasters out in a couple months to drive her stuff back here so she can move back. She's not sure if it will be a permanent move or not.


----------



## nigies4ever

Well here's the thing..and let me just leave a disclaimer here...I didn't do either of these two tattooings :lol:

So when I bought her, she was tattooed on the center tail and it wore off right away. Somebody else then redid it for me on the tail web, where it should be. I just checked her tattoos tonight, and her herd tat is on the left side when viewed from the back..would you just email them, explain, and get it changed? Or what? And btw, I sincerely hate their new website, lol...I need to register this baby goat asap so this is the worst time for online reg to be down!


----------



## goathiker

Jeters tattoos are both backwards :lol:

I'm sorry you're having such an ordeal Lacey, it's never easy no matter what. It gets better when you can stop to put it into perspective...


----------



## goathiker

I would call your area representative. They usually can move things a little faster. Have the new web tattoos been registered yet?


----------



## nigies4ever

Well here's the thing..and let me just leave a disclaimer here...I didn't do either of these two tattooings :lol:

So when I bought her, she was tattooed on the center tail and it wore off right away. Somebody else then redid it for me on the tail web, where it should be. I just checked her tattoos tonight, and her herd tat is on the left side when viewed from the back..would you just email them, explain, and get it changed? Or what? And btw, I sincerely hate their new website, lol...I need to register this baby goat asap so this is the worst time for online reg to be down!


----------



## nigies4ever

Didn't mean to double send that


----------



## nigies4ever

goathiker said:


> I would call your area representative. They usually can move things a little faster. Have the new web tattoos been registered yet?


Yes..those are the ones that are incorrect


----------



## nigies4ever

And really? Didn't know area reps could make those changes..where would I find mine?


----------



## goathiker

Should be in your handbook, she will know exactly what you need to do. Wait, the baby isn't registered, sticky note, explain the switched ones and tell about the center one...

People will never learn that center tatts have to be done with a KBlatt pen.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Who wants to buy all my bucks??? Lol and oh dear... What can I do with Eddie...


----------



## goathiker

Large wethers are bringing $300 a head at our auction right now :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Not at the auction near me. A very large ( and nice pedigreed) buck went for 175 nobody interested in his papers from kastdemur and redwood hills...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Eddie will just have to become a house pet... I'll get rid of one of the dogs and convince BF that it grew horns and makes funny sounds now..


----------



## goathiker

He could live in the freezer... He'd make really good Summer Sausage.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg.. Your killing me... Eddie is my most cuddly goat!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes, even with his horns! He's the most affectionate goat! I think obsidian would be more affectionate of his scurs didn't hurt... And if I didn't tell him how much he stinks all the time..


----------



## goathiker

Maybe a brush clearing company would want him. 
Look, it's just something that people who raise large wethers have to face sometimes. I need to get rid of 2 very well trained pack goats who will, more than likely, end up in someones freezer. That's just the way it is...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No.. I don't like it... Eddie was raised in my house... Eddie is more like a dog then my freakin German Shepherd... I would keep him before her.. I've had him longer and he's more loyal... I couldn't sell Eddie to a freezer.. I just couldn't do it.. I love his voice every morning and night.. I love the way he will scratch my back with his horn and not hurt me... I love that he is the only one of my goats that will eat all of my veggie table scraps! The other brats are so picky! Eddie is very special to me... He will be the hardest.. Not sure if I can let him go... Too bad he's not a doe, he could earn his keep..


----------



## ThreeHavens

I will pray for Eddie. I have let some wethers go to harvest, but there are some I also couldn't - maybe someone would love him as a pack goat, or would house him for you for a set amount of time.


----------



## goathiker

All she has to do is put him in her car and drive him somewhere near Cottage Grove, Oregon. Dreamacres and I will foot his bill for a while.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol Eddie won't fit in my car with his big ole horns


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Coming home in the morning! Unfortunately DH said the trucks engine started knocking.... hopefully he can make it to the airport and back....


----------



## ariella42

Dee, I hope you don't have to get rid of Eddie!


----------



## ariella42

Lacie, I hope it makes it for you. I'm sure you're looking forward to being home. I'm sorry you've had such a rough week :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks, looking forward to coming home. Hopefully everything is still fine. I told DH he had to promise me two things, don't sell anyone, and don't go feral :lol: He hasn't even been sleeping in the bedroom, he's been staying up as long as he can watching tv on the couch with the dogs until he falls asleep because he's lonely. They've been eating dinner at my sisters house because he can't cook, and they fend for themselves at home during the day while he works. He had the kids clean the house today, he said they haven't gone feral yet (there's still time), but with 4 boys in the house and nobody cleaning it, it looks like they all went feral :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Haha, sounds like you'll have fun taming the boys and the house when you get back :lol:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

She only has to get Eddie as far as Ashland, OR - I am only about 20 minutes from there - I can haul him from there.


----------



## ariella42

By the way, if anyone is an ADGA member and doesn't currently have subscription reports, they're free for the rest of the year. All you have to do to sign up is go to member services, go to Free Subscription Report Sign Up, and enter your ADGA number.


----------



## ariella42

Also, quick question - Beth is doing much better, but she still has two days left of antibiotics. I showed DH how to give shots today (he's been resisting learning, but now he doesn't have much of a choice). However, he's still not comfortable with it. I was wondering if I'd really throw things off with her if I gave her the injection in the morning instead of the evening so that DH only had to do it once.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, I do that sometimes, it's always been fine.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

A lot of my friends like Eddie, maybe when it comes down to it one of them will take him


----------



## goathiker

It's always good when your buck gets loose and visits your neighbors yard party :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol sounds like a fun party! I smell like Obsidian right now.. Man he's potent.. I bare,y touched him!


----------



## goathiker

I love my nonsmelly buck :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever

who knows ADGA's hours?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think they are at the top of the registration forms aren't they? I just got my boys papers in yesterday! So excited! First goats registered under my herd name! Anyway.. I'm not home so I can't check that.. Sorry lol


----------



## nigies4ever

I'll look..I'm just so fed up with the whole process right now! lol


----------



## margaret

8-5 Mon-Fri.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So nice to be back! Even though I'm among feral people, they're better than those other people! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Also, word of advice for everyone to take with them. Do NOT under any circumstances eat a cupcake from a vending machine at an airport. Your hands will red flag for gun powder and you will be strip searched.... I still don't even know how that's possible, but it happens...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lacie...I'm sorry but the cupcake thing is funny :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I know! They look at you like you're a terrorist and ask why you have explosives on your hands. I had just washed my hands and ate a cupcake, so if I have gun power on my hands what the heck is in the water there, or what are they feeding me?! :lol: But no, they still have to take you in the back and search you....
But of course they let some guy on the plane with a knife, which fell out of his pocket on the plane and I picked it up and took it. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol that's funny Lacie! I'm glad your home! 

Obsidian just stepped on my toes.. I'm wearing flip flops .. Yea, it hurt


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Will you all still be my friends when I don't have goats? I really feel like it will be a while before I can afford them again..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Um, yes, of course! :lol: I still need to talk to my sister about that loan thing, just haven't had a chance with everything going on at once.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yea, I don't blame you... The last few days have been rough... You need some relaxing time.. Doesn't sound like your gonna get it though since you came home to a bunch of ferals...

I'm glad you will still be my friend when I don't have goats though  thanx :hug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie! What are you doing?? Don't you know I need to vent or be distracted right now!?!?!?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry, I was up talking with DH, apparently a lot can happen in 3.5 days :lol: But he's out cold now, and now that the house is back together, I can sit down :lol:
What's on your mind?


----------



## ariella42

I'm not really a beach person, so had I realized or entire girls weekend in Charleston was gong to be spent entirely The beach instead of actually in Charleston, I probably would have saved my money. Instead, I'm here getting shredded by sand and watching our stuff while my friends are nowhere to be found.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm with you on that Ariella.. I don't like the beach... Sorry your not having a good time..


----------



## ariella42

I'm just grumpy :lol: The beach is fine for an hour or two, but I just get bored and sunburned. Plus, it was too windy to really read even. I'm going home tomorrow instead of Monday.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So I may have sold Temper.... Good news is, she will be going to a really great home


----------



## ariella42

That's great news. I'm sorry you have to sell her though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I feel a lot better knowing she's going to someone that can afford to take care of her and he got a good reference from someone I trust. Also she will be on all the herd improvement testing and be shown. It's a great opportunity for her to excel to her full potential


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's cool she's going to have a good home. Sorry you still have to sell them all though


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I've been preparing myself for this transition for the past couple weeks now.. I'm looking at it as a good thing.. Starting with a clean slate with nothing or nobody to stop me! I now have a goal and I'm going to do whatever it takes to get there! Just call me UNSTOPPABLE!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's so hot out there... I bet the girls udders are already dry..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did everyone melt?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, apparently the fair no longer has a get in free day, but I negotiated my way out of that :lol: Only to be disappointed to see like 5 obese alpines and 2 doelings and probably 15 obese nubians, some gross obers, ton of rotund little nigerians, some questionable market boers and some average pygmy goats. 4 of the dairy does there even had scurs!
They had 3 dairy cross heifers and that was it, the beef steers were filthy, the pigs were sloggy, just no muscling at all...
Rather disappointing :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol good thing you didn't have to pay! Lol! I saw another pic of the doe I was supposed to get a kid out of from WA.. Glad I didn't get that kid now... The pix I had seen of her before, she looked a lot better.... Not to mention I wouldn't have been able to keep her anyway lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

This is true... guess it's a good thing you didn't get her.

Yeah, I think I'll be showing mine next year. Mine would have definitely taken show. The doe kids were pretty average, like craigslist average. Any of my milkers had those does beat in the udder department. Either non existent fore's, or they sagged, and not very milky. They were tall does, but so freaking fat!! These milkers had no toplines or hips, their bodies were just rectangles basically from the shoulders to the rump, they had the bulge of flesh where the neck comes into the shoulder, just lacking so much dairy character...
And the pigs were not worked at all, they were so flabby and giggly :lol: The beef steers had crap stains all over them from laying in dirty bedding. The goats didn't have very clean pens either.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Gross... Those goats sound fatter than Galaxy


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh and I bolused my goats yesterday. Clarice has about 1 kidding left in her and she's done I think. She probably will get through this winter, but not the next one. Her teeth are falling out, she's got three wiggly front ones left. Sly old goat though. I shoved the bolus in there and she swallowed, but she tried to trick me! :lol: I opened her mouth after that and the bolus fell out, picked it and shoved it in again and she actually swallowed it that time :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Gross... Those goats sound fatter than Galaxy


Add about another 70lbs on Galaxy :lol: Mine look like anorexic supermodels in comparison :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol poor old goat! I'm gonna drop all my goats off at your house and come pick them up later.. Since you have the room now


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Most of the boers and the bucks lived with my stud horse though :lol: And I would not recommend that, for how often I run of out feed for mine, and how mean mine are :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think my hair is falling out... Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, but I did run into a guy from high school at the feed store yesterday. Really short Italian guy (like 5 foot even) that always wanted to date me, he's from Pennsylvania, his name's Guytono :lol: He bought me 9 bales of hay, so that was nice of him, still not gonna happen though :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I think my hair is falling out... Lol


You sure you're not just having your 7 year shed? :lol: I'm sorry, hair falling out is no good.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Idk, it's like breaking and falling out... I need someone to buy me 9 bales of hay!

I've been completely unproductive all day..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Me too, I've been at the fair all day just wandering around. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well you have done more than me lol! I milked a goat and fed some other animals.. Haven't moved at all since.. Except to make a cucumber salad and put a dvd in


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why does Temper like to spill milk everywhere?? And my back is killing me so there is no way I could move the stand right now to clean it up... Good thing I put a bunch of those absorbable pellets under the stand anticipating more milk to find its way down there..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Does she not like her grain or something? Mine only kick/stomp if I accidentally pinch their teat somehow. Rather well mannered actually :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No, she hates flies and sometimes when I milk her a little stream shoots out the side and hits her leg... She thinks it's a big fly and stomps really hard..... And now that I'm only milking her once a day, it was a lot of milk...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's actually gotten better about eating her grain on the stand... I give her mostly oats now mixed with a bunch of other good stuff bc the processed dairy grain gives her loose poo if she gets too much..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I see, well, there's not much I can help you with on that. 

I quit milking mine, my lumpy hand says no :lol: But I do need to milk them out again, been like 2 days. I'm in the middle of name planning :lol:


----------



## ThreeHavens

I milk my girls with one hand and with the other hold a small cup. I empty the cup into a waiting jar. Don't know if that would help.


----------



## goathiker

Man, I am torn to shreds :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It does help when I'm milking them into a jar bc I only use one hand and somehow it's farther away from their legs.... But I'm too lazy to jar the milk now.. I've been dumping it for months.

My back is so tore up I can't bend or twist... The dogs are mad I haven't fed them yet.. They don't understand... Well the GSD probably does, she has back pain too...

What happened to you Jill?


----------



## goathiker

Blackberry harvest :lol: Happens every year.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yum blackberries! I just Let the goats eat what little we have around here lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Apparently it was 110 here today... That's too much for me.. No wonder I slept all day... I think my house almost caught fire..


----------



## goathiker

It supposed to get hot again here starting tomorrow. Just in time for canning :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Mmm, blackberries sounds amazing! We didn't get many before the crows and deer did this year. 

Dee, I'm sorry your back hurts. I hope it feels better soon.

Lacie, I'd say I was sorry the fair was disappointing, but since you'll just take your does and win everything next year, I don't feel too bad for you :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I've got Franklin and Monster out with their dad and Eddie finally. Obsidian is now in full rut  And Eddie just wants to play with them but they want nothing to do with him... They can see their moms across the field and they are all screaming back and fourth like they are dying... wonder how long this will last..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I might not be able to leave them out long bc it's going to get too hot and if they don't stop running... Well we all know what happens to fat goats that aren't used to running then decide to do a marathon in triple digits..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: No, you're supposed to feel bad for me now, Ariella! Don't look into next year, that has nothing to do with this year! :lol: 
Wonder if they still give you $50 per 1st place ribbon :chin: :lol: I'm so taking all I can just in case. If anything, I hope I get a ton of doe kids next year to make enough of a class to get some Jr legs. So I'll need to take 9, if all they're gonna take is 2 :lol: 
So I'll have Babette, Delilah, Chubby Butt, Roxanne, Fergie, Allilea/Ganja...., and the doe kids from next year. If need be I'll take my lopsided girls and the old crone to make a class :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My back is feeling a little better today, thanx Ariella  still something pinching on the left side but as long as I don't twist or bend too fast, I'm good! I was even able to get Galaxy's hooves trimmed


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Glad your back is feeling better. Supposed to be 103 here today, so don't let your little babies overheat being little dummies :lol: 
Have to say, only one of my kids complained about being weaned this year, it was nice :lol: 

Oh and I went to a dermatologist, I have Circumscribe Scleroderma Morphea. It's an auto-immune disease that is causing my body to attack my skin, thus the purple discoloration... it's scar tissue. And it can spread to my lungs and esophagus. 
So basically what I got out of that is my body is trying to kill itself because I have AID's :lol: Not like HIV AID's, but you know, auto-immune disease AID's :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And me and my sister decided that Morphea sounds like it could totally be an evil disney character, so if we get twin does, they'll be Morganna and Morphea :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well the boys thank a ton of water and they aren't running.. But they are scared of the big boys so I need to put another bucket out there in case any guarding goes on while I'm at work tomorrow. Obsidian is blubbering like crazy! I got a funny video, I would scratch his face then when I would stop he would blubber then I'd scratch his back and he would blubber at Eddie. It was cute, guess you would have had to be there..

I'm sitting inside right now and I just hear Obsidian blubbering and he occasional whine from one or both of the kids  I think there getting along fine!

Eddie only chased them twice and that's when they got near the feed barrel.. Other than that he just seems curious about them


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh yea.. And apparently I lost track of everything after the does kidded... I was looking at Temperances records thinking they are all good on copper.... Well oops and shame on me... They didn't all get it when she did..  so now we have fish tail.. And I have to hug the stinky buck to get him his bolus...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh bummer, I have to do the nasties before they get it too  :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Obsidian and Franklin were just playing! It was so cute! Obi was in the shelter sticking his head out to blubber at Franklin and Franklin would rub his head and neck on the wall trying to sneak his way in! They did that back and forth for a few minutes till I made a noise and scared the little ones which made them run and the big ones followed so of course the little ones think they are being chased lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I already smell so wonderful from scratching Obi trying to show the little guys that he's not mean, he just can't control his loud outbursts right now  I think bucks in rut just have a little turrets.. It's really funny actually


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well, I don't think I should leave the boys out there tomorrow while I'm at work.. Eddie just chased them.. He didn't catch them but it's too hot for them to be running so I yelled at him, of course he stopped and came running to me.. But if he does that when I'm not home, I don't want to know how long he will chase them for... They are all still together now, relaxing.. But not gonna risk it in this heat..


----------



## Ranger1

Speaking of obese goats, Lacie did you see the Nubian that won GCH at the Sonoma County Fair?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just put the bucklings back in their little pen.. Despite the three extra water buckets I put out, they still were not drinking enough... It may not work for them out there after all... Might just have to work harder on selling them


----------



## Ranger1

Haha! Have fun bolusing him! What I do, is put coveralls on and do it. Kind of hot but well worth it I think. I'm glad my buck is so easy going as I can't straddle him to hold him still. My feet don't touch the ground if I try to! 

Have you tried adding something like ACV to see if they'll drink more?


----------



## Ranger1

Oh and one more. My mom and I were laughing so hard at the Nationals, watching this one (******)move around the ring. Really don't have anything to laugh about though-I've got a dry three year old who is probably heavier than that. On very poor quality grass hay....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No, they weren't drinking bc the big boys scared them into staying at the top of the pasture... In the sun!  so they just wouldn't pass the bullies to get water.. The big boys weren't being mean.. Just too intimidating.. They drank every time I went out there and "protected" them.. And when I put them in their own pen they drank more..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Rebecca's goat?


----------



## Ranger1

Oh I see.

Is it Rebecca's? I have know clue-#14 is all I know. 
My girl probably has five pounds more on her. 

Edit: Yes it is her's-Little Nix's Sault Water Taffy


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No I didn't see that Nubian... Is the white goat one of Rebecca's? I don't personally know her, her only doe that I like is Silhouette, most of her others seem to be grades. Her kids on craigslist this year were kinda small for their age. She was the judge at our fair this year, but I didn't see her, the goat show was 2 days before I negotiated my way in :lol:


----------



## Ranger1

Look on the Redwood Hills FB page.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Not e white one Lacie, hers is #14

Which is the fat Nubian on the RWH page?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh, I found it  she's a little round! Nice looking doe though. Her weight may have something to do with how her patterns look though..


----------



## nigies4ever

How tall of a crate do y'all think I'd need to transport a big yearling La Mancha? :think:


----------



## goathiker

Buck or doe?


----------



## nigies4ever

goathiker said:


> Buck or doe?


Athena...so doe


----------



## goathiker

34/36 inches should be fine.


----------



## nigies4ever

goathiker said:


> 34/36 inches should be fine.


Really? I can't find anything that tall anywhere. The xl crate size is apparently 30" and the "giant", which is $300, is 33"


----------



## goathiker

I brought an Ober home in an x large. It worked out okay.


----------



## Jasmar

I'm getting our two girls tested for CL/CAE tomorrow morning, in anticipation of breeding season. Assuming they're clean we plan to breed my doe next month, and my daughter's (Witch Hazel) doe in November.

It'll be our first breeding. We're so excited!! I think we found someone close who has a gorgeous Nigie boy for my Magda (white with black and brown moon spots - and blue eyes) and several really nice Mini Nubians for WH's Junia.


----------



## nigies4ever

goathiker said:


> I brought an Ober home in an x large. It worked out okay.


Wasn't too squished? Okay..I saw an XL on Craigslist for $60 so I'll take a look


----------



## goathiker

No, it was fine she and her 2 kids all fit well.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I put Kat in an XL when she was severely underweight.. She just laid down, she was fine. What do you need it for? You can borrow one of mine Haley?


----------



## sassykat6181

Anyone have lgd's? How can I get my 4 month old pups to leave the horses alone? They are curious, not aggressive. I just don't want them kicked. 
Our horses have not been with dogs. The goats are adjusting fine, a few head butts from the queen lol
They were born with goats and chickens


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I've had a day :lol: I've been vampired upon and pieces of my body have been taken from me, I'm done with doctors for now, until next thursday, when they have to take out the stitches....because the took pieces of my body.... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry they cut you Lacie! You should cut them back! I got pooped on


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: They would probably frown on that, and I'm sorry that happened to you... seems like a personal problem though, soooo.... :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Harle got clipped today. She didn't enjoy it :lol: She made such pathetic noises when I did her face and neck too :mecry: :lol: She took it out on the other kids once she was let back in though. I still have some touch up to do, but the hardest part is over.


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## ariella42

That's awful, Jill! I hope you and the rest of the West Coast gang here are safe!


----------



## goathiker

Sadly, this is a normal year anymore. See, the .gov took over our managed forests and told the states they can't cut them. 

In a natural forest there are many species and ages of trees as natural selection and growing conditions determine what will live and where. This makes the forest canopy all different heights. Under these conditions a fire moves through quickly burning the underbrush and smaller trees but, never really gains a lot of strength. In a planted forest the trees are all the same age. This means they are all the same height competing for light and really close together. This is done on purpose so that the trees grow straight with very few branches off the trunk to make nice lumber. When a fire starts in one of these it jumps from tree to tree and gets huge in big hurry. 
.Gov says we can't log anymore so, we get to watch them burn instead while the mills shut down and people lose the livelihoods our grandfathers planted for us. :sigh:


----------



## ariella42

Jill, I hate it when people take things to extreme. Yes, clear-cutting is bad. However, a number of studies have shown that selective logging is actually good for the environment, especially if you want to control burning and growth.


----------



## goathiker

I am going to qualify even that :lol: Yes clear cutting is bad in many places, soil type, terrain, feeder root plants, etc. make a difference in how logging must be done. But a properly managed forest is in no danger from logging and provides food and cover for a great amount of wildlife. 

This forest belongs to the tribe, .Gov can't tell us what to do on it :lol: The clear cuts are 20, 10, 6, and 3 years old. We adhere to strict replanting and management ideals that perhaps aren't used elsewhere.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey guys, I al still alive :wave:


----------



## goathiker

Are you sure? We could all be living in a matrix, how would we know? :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Fine, everyone leave... I'll go back to other things :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry, I had to trek through the field and retrieve the stupid cows, gimping along with my stitched up sides, with only the senile-est of dogs with me :lol: I think I will be eating the bull on sunday, and having the warmest winter coat.....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The bull that you just dehorned?


----------



## goathiker

Sounds annoying :lol: 

Good thing we aren't under water restrictions here considering how much I'm using keeping the garden alive :lol: Everything else is dead, guess it's time to drag the sprinkler pump out and fix it for next year.


----------



## nigies4ever

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I put Kat in an XL when she was severely underweight.. She just laid down, she was fine. What do you need it for? You can borrow one of mine Haley?


For transporting Athena to and from the fair in mid September...if I could borrow one of yours, that'd be awesome!


----------



## goathiker

How's your doe doing Haley? It was funny your text came just at that time while I was eyeballs deep in a test on TDR and excess protein :lol:
She would firm up with more NDF added to her diet :lol: have fun figuring that out...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

nigies4ever said:


> For transporting Athena to and from the fair in mid September...if I could borrow one of yours, that'd be awesome!


Yea, you can, but you would have to bring it back to me! Lol! I may be heading up to SC soon, I'll let you know


----------



## nigies4ever

Jill, NDF?? What's that? Lol

And of course I'd bring it back, Dee


----------



## sassykat6181

I guess.....nutrient dense fiber lol


----------



## sassykat6181




----------



## goathiker

Non-digestible fiber, as opposed to RDF, rumen digestible fiber. NDF builds bone and RDF builds beef.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So Jill, my local feed store can't carry purina anymore and my girls really like the dairy parlor grain... Do you think this is a good one to replace it with? I still haven't been able to order peas to make that mixture you told me..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's ok, just run away...


----------



## goathiker

Um, the goats wanted water, needy things...

It's not bad for that type of food, probably comparable to Purina.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Tell the goats they can't have water... Uh... That's mean.. Never mind.. I'll allow it..

The thing about this grain is it has more molasses than the purina and sometimes the girls don't like too much sticky and it does t always agree with Tempers tummy..


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I don't like to feed a lot of sugar.


Big fire right over the hill from here. Just got into the timber, 30 acres already burned.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, that's the exact grain I feed :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Fire's out of control, Level 3 evacuations for East Creek. This is going to be bad...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Uh oh, hope you guys are ok


----------



## goathiker

So far the wind is blowing it away from us. They are giving up for the night, they don't have enough men and equipment to hold it. Fire has grown to 120 acres. They are calling in logging crews for tomorrow. They have some trucks and take wildfire classes yearly. National Guard has been deployed across the state. We're getting set up to leave if we need to. The river isn't very wide where we are.


----------



## Lstein

goathiker said:


> So far the wind is blowing it away from us. They are giving up for the night, they don't have enough men and equipment to hold it. Fire has grown to 120 acres. They are calling in logging crews for tomorrow. They have some trucks and take wildfire classes yearly. National Guard has been deployed across the state. We're getting set up to leave if we need to. The river isn't very wide where we are.


I can't even imagine....how scary.


----------



## ariella42

Wow, Jill. Stay safe! I hope it doesn't come too close to you guys!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I hope everything is ok Jill.... I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

Anyone heard from Jill yet? Texted her last night but I know things got pretty bad on the mountain over night.


----------



## goathiker

Fire is still moving North. It's at about 120 acres and 5% contained at this point. They are pulling any able-body volunteers in to help now. I'm on my way to make a feed run just in case, I will be able to see it when I round the mountain. I'll try to get some pictures. 

The internet is very spotty, the fire is between me and the provider. If it goes out, I will update through Floatnrock, Karen, and Dee. 

So far they are doing well with what they have.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I hope it's not too smokey where you live so everyone can still breathe... Keep us updated


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh man, sounds like the fires we had in CA. Hopefully they get it under control soon! Stay safe, I do not like fires!

In happier news, Coup weighs 155lbs now!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Glad she's doing so well!


----------



## ariella42

Good luck, Jill. I hope you don't lose internet and the fire stays well away from you.

Lacie - go Coup! I hope she keeps gaining!


----------



## ariella42

So if you guys were to get a kid from one of these breedings (not the private treaty one though), which would it be? He has links to photos and pedigrees. https://www.dropbox.com/s/ehldeeud7ru91ad/sunrisefarm2016kidddingschedule.pdf

I don't know if I should add another Alpine next year or see how the kids we retain do.


----------



## ariella42

I kind of like Zendaya, partially because she's an Ashe-vegas daughter and Nellie was an Ashe-vegas granddaughter. Also, she milked far more than some of the others. Of course, Wyvalliea is milking better than most as a yearling.


----------



## nigies4ever

Jill, stay safe! Praying for you, your family, and your animals


----------



## goathiker

Heads UP!!! greenmountainnigerians, they just called for conflag response in your area. This is bad bad where's our rain?


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Jill do you still have my phone number? If anyone needs help evacuating or place to stash some animals, I am willing to help. Down in the Medford area so would need time to get to you - I do have some family in the Portland area.


----------



## goathiker

No, I don't see it in my contacts list. I probably missed putting it there with all the change over stuff. Don't feel bad I didn't transfer my mom's number either, had to go ask her :lol: 

I have room here for Susan's goats if needed. If it turns bad I do have a sister outside of Newport. There's a bunch of dogs though... My neighbor's on vacation until the end of the month and his are alone until then. So, his 2, my 5, my daughters 3, Susan has 2, yeah good times... I have 2 6 by 12 kennels hooked together, not enough.


----------



## Jasmar

Oh no, Jill, down there too? This is even worse than the drought in 1977 or 78, when we had some rationing in Portland.

I've got room for two goats, if any of you down there need it.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, there's been several little fires in just the last couple days. People just don't get it I guess, I usually cook outdoors all summer and I'm NOT doing that this year. Now the swat team is down at the house 3 houses down again :lol: Watch them start a fire trying to get that guy to calm down....
I remember the '70's drought, we were living off the land at that time. Salal berry jam is NOT good... The fish was great though, all the warm water fish were hiding off the coast. My dad had an old metal refrigerator he had made into a smoker. 

Thanks for the offer, I do have a couple places to go. I told DH he can drop me and the goats off at Dreamacres and let me play with horses for a while :lol: I used to be a trainer before I got thrown badly that last time. I still love them though...


----------



## ksalvagno

Oh no Jill. That is terrible about the fires. I hope they don't turn your way.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh no Jill! Hope it gets put out soon!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

goathiker said:


> Heads UP!!! greenmountainnigerians, they just called for conflag response in your area. This is bad bad where's our rain?


I just read this. I tell you what it is so dry out there that I'm scared anything will start us burning up here. Ugh. Thank you for the heads up,Jill. You take care too. 
I am praying so hard for some rain.


----------



## Lstein

I hope you guys get some rain soon, just anything to help slow the fires down. 

It's so eerily dark here from the fires, and that's all the way in North Dakota! It's just a thick haze blocking out the sky and the sun.....and dead calm...no wind, very unusual for here.


----------



## ariella42

Quick question, can you give vaccines while goats are on antibiotics? Mine are due for their follow-up Cavalry 9 (CDT+) and I got a pasturella vaccine. Of course, they're all already sick and on Draxxin, so I don't know if I should give either right now.


----------



## goathiker

You really shouldn't give vaccines to sick animals and I would think that the antibiotics would weaken their immune response to them.


----------



## ariella42

Thanks, Jill. That was my thought, so I held off tonight. Do you think next week would be okay? One of the vaccines was a booster.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, next week would be fine. For the booster, I do mine a little different. I go 6 weeks between and give 3 shots. I think it build better immunity.


----------



## ariella42

I love you, Jill. You're a font of goat knowledge.


----------



## ariella42

And coyotes  We had a bear the night before last. I'm seriously looking into a livestock guardian. We just don't have time to train a puppy.


----------



## goathiker

I prefer mini horses or mules really.


----------



## ariella42

Mini horses? I hadn't heard of those as an option. I think we're leaning toward llamas or donkeys right now, but whatever we get, we want them to be proven.


----------



## goathiker

The fire has jumped the SE fire line and is heading toward Sheridan. Don't know if there's any goatspot people out there, it's almost to Rock Creek road. I saw today that the farmers are running the plows behind their balers to reduce fire danger. 

If anyone needs a place to put goats, sheep, or a mini horse, I have a 50 x 75 and a 40 x 50 pen open for use.


----------



## goathiker

Fire is now 250 acres... And my truck died :sigh:


----------



## Jasmar

How close is it to you? There are so many fires, the local news isn't even covering that one.


----------



## goathiker

It's about 5 miles at this point. Everything depends on the wind right now. They are trying really hard to keep it from turning west but, it could blow down Wind River Canyon. Once it's on to tribal land it would find a feast and sweep really quick through the more natural forests here. 

Your boys hoof is too dry to heal well he needs something that isn't full of alcohol to coat it. Maybe some Providine ointment or Neosporin. What would be really good is that black gunk that parents used in the '70's. You can ask the pharmacy for it, they have it behind the counter. I can't remember the name Icthy-something... It is the best hoof dressing I've ever found.


----------



## CritterCarnival

This is the stuff Jill mentioned: http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/pr...alth-20-ichthammol-drawing-salve?cm_vc=-10005

GREAT stuff, been using it for years on every critter we've ever had...even humans!!


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

goathiker said:


> It's about 5 miles at this point. Everything depends on the wind right now. They are trying really hard to keep it from turning west but, it could blow down Wind River Canyon. Once it's on to tribal land it would find a feast and sweep really quick through the more natural forests here.


We now have Australia and New Zealand helping with the wildfires. We so need rain. Prayers to all of you near the fires!


----------



## goathiker

So, it turns out that the air is really bad in McMinnville. You should see bank personal scurry when you pass out cold at their counter :lol: Called the Paramedics on me too.


----------



## ksalvagno

Oh no! Hope you are ok.


----------



## goathiker

I'm fine other than the tail bone I landed on. The guy in line behind me caught my head before it hit the floor. The paramedics couldn't really find anything except maybe being dehydrated.


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

goathiker said:


> I'm fine other than the tail bone I landed on. The guy in line behind me caught my head before it hit the floor. The paramedics couldn't really find anything except maybe being dehydrated.


Jill....do we need to make an electrolyte drench for ya? :dancedgi:

Late this afternoon we got hit good with the smoky air. Not sure where its coming from but looks to be for the area of the Twin Sisters. Its so heavy all along the skyline its hard to tell for sure. Hope its not another new one up this way.


----------



## goathiker

Does beer count??? :lol: I made sure to drink a lot of milk and chilled water this afternoon. Still don't feel quite on top of things, probably just exhausted. The wind changed to the south east so all the smoke is blowing right up the valleys to the ocean. 
The charts don't list the little ghost town I live in but, the town within 7 miles of us is listed as "very unhealthy" air quality. I'm going to have very unhappy locked up animals for awhile. I don't think I can do anything for the neighbors dogs though. They are locked in his yard while he's gone. They would just chew smoke masks off.


----------



## Jasmar

goathiker said:


> It's about 5 miles at this point. Everything depends on the wind right now. They are trying really hard to keep it from turning west but, it could blow down Wind River Canyon. Once it's on to tribal land it would find a feast and sweep really quick through the more natural forests here.
> 
> Your boys hoof is too dry to heal well he needs something that isn't full of alcohol to coat it. Maybe some Providine ointment or Neosporin. What would be really good is that black gunk that parents used in the '70's. You can ask the pharmacy for it, they have it behind the counter. I can't remember the name Icthy-something... It is the best hoof dressing I've ever found.


Thanks for the hint; I ordered some ichthammol today.

I hope the fire stays away from you. It's been unbelievably smoky here today - thick smoke so bad our eyes burned all day and WH had to stay inside because of her breathing. My son, too. All from the central OR fires.


----------



## Jasmar

goathiker said:


> So, it turns out that the air is really bad in McMinnville. You should see bank personal scurry when you pass out cold at their counter :lol: Called the Paramedics on me too.


Just read this, and YIKES! It's soooo bad. Unbelievable. I hope you're feeling better.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I love my buck, but his creepy wandering eye kinda freaks me out sometimes..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: Oh my, he does, doesn't he :lol:

Hey everyone, hope all the fires are getting contained and under control! I don't have tv or anything, so I don't really keep up on these events, but I hope everyone is safe!


----------



## goathiker

Ours never got big enough to be on TV :lol: It's all banked now, they're just cleaning up hot spots. 

Though everyone had died the way no one is ever here the last couple days :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:wave: are you laughing at my bucks crazy eye??? :whatgoat: lol! I wonder if it's from too much fighting with Eddie when he was younger..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! Jill! I'm glad they got most of the fires out around you!


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

goathiker said:


> Ours never got big enough to be on TV :lol: It's all banked now, they're just cleaning up hot spots.
> 
> Though everyone had died the way no one is ever here the last couple days :ROFL:


Garden time. We've put up corn, tomatoes, broccoli, zucchini, patty pan, prunes, pears, beans, crab. Too tired to turn on the comp after working all day, animals, dinner and then doing the product of the day....i can see kitchen counters again. Hhhmmmm...must need to go get more. What one is out of control now. Oh yea...blackberries and raspberries also got done. Cukes and pickling are next.


----------



## ThreeHavens

I think my goats like to wait until /I'm/ sick to throw me a ringer. :lol: Woke up to a Mini Mancha with the runs. Poor thing. Hopefully the cocci meds will help.


----------



## nigies4ever

So who wants to give me a list of what they think are the best La Mancha herds? I'm contemplating saving up for a doeling from amazing lineage after I sell this years babies... My current idea is Moonshine Ridge, but I love Kastdemur's and Vineyard View's animals too...


----------



## goathiker

Barn Owl hands down.


----------



## goathiker

Well, other than a couple cases of Pink Eye from the smoke, it looks like there is no ill effects to the critters. My garden is sad, I need to go wash the ash off the plants again.


----------



## nigies4ever

Really Jill? I have an opportunity to breed to one of their bucks...


----------



## nigies4ever

Not doubting you, just wondering  and how fast can udder attachments change (for the worse)? Athena's looked awesome 3 weeks after freshening and I haven't seen her completely full since then so I guess that'd make a difference?


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, they have nice nice animals. You mustn't breed a Barnowl doe to kid as a yearling though, they grow slowly. They breed for longevity so the does don't come mature until about 4 years but, they still are going strong well into their teens. 

A yearling can't gain capacity if her udder is never full. The attachments are probably the same...


----------



## nigies4ever

I know she won't gain capacity well, but to tell you the truth, I don't have a foolproof way of separating them to wean. :/


----------



## goathiker

Dexter is Barnowl and his mark shows sooo nice in his first generation of "brush goat" kids. His crop of doelings is one of the best I've ever raised, for my goals, must put that in :lol:

Really though, what use is a great show doe if she isn't also a great homestead milker???


----------



## nigies4ever

goathiker said:


> Dexter is Barnowl and his mark shows sooo nice in his first generation of "brush goat" kids. His crop of doelings is one of the best I've ever raised, for my goals, must put that in :lol:
> 
> Really though, what use is a great show doe if she isn't also a great homestead milker???


I thought Dexter was Son*Sational?

And I agree, but this has been my first real year of kiddings, so we're still figuring things out...like what needs to change with our set up/routine, etc. We also don't use the milk so I'm not overly worried about letting Scarlet have it.


----------



## nigies4ever

I have the possible opportunity to use a Barnowl buck that's 2 hrs away...


----------



## nigies4ever

Oh, Barnowl is in Washington..that's too far


----------



## nigies4ever

All the ones I'm potentially interested in are in Washington lol...I was thinking Lucky Star's because, along with Vineyard View and Kastdemur's, it's probably my favorite herd. I like Rockin' CB a lot too but again...Washington, lol.


----------



## sassykat6181

Just joined "goat vet corner" on fb and I am appalled at the questions people ask. 
Banging head on wall. I think I'll unjoin asap


----------



## nigies4ever

So two quick questions...I'm okay with banding my own animals, but how hard is it to disbud? I have such a hard time finding someone to do it that I'm considering learning and getting an iron...

And for tattooing, is the goal to go completely through the ear/tail web?


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, and the answers on Vet's corner are worse than the questions. 

Um, I don't know, my vet does all my disbudding and I use a Kblatt pen for tattooing.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Disbudding itself is not hard, it's perfecting it to not get scurs on the buck kids that is the hardest part. You want a really good copper ring all the way around the bud, knock the cap off and burn across the top. That's all you need to achieve for the doe kids.
For buck kids, you do the same as above, but you might also want to burn a larger area with the bucks, like additional burning in front and behind the bud, as well as to the side. 
If done early enough, you do not need to worry about additional burning for the buck kids, you just do the same procedure as with the does as long as you disbud them before 3 days old. 

Tattooing, I smear ink on the ear, excess from my finger goes on the needles, punch through the ear and hold for 30 seconds. Peel the ear out of/off the needles and smear more ink, and pinch/press the ink into the holes. I also rub the excess on the back of the ear where the exit holes are. I don't bother with cleaning the ear with alcohol or anything and I do not rub the fresh tattoo with a toothbrush or use cornstarch, baking soda, etc. I just wipe and grease and dirt off the ear with my fingers, smear the ink and go. And that's it.
Never done a tail tattoo, but you just want to do the skin on the outer web of the tail, you probably don't want to punch all the way though that though. Just in enough to hold the ink.


----------



## nigies4ever

Awesome, thanks Lacie! I think I'll tattoo my last babies myself this year cause I have the kit..I might have a few questions about the orientation of the letters come time though..do you worry about the veins in their ear when you tattoo??

And I'll see about disbudding..I'd like to be able to do it but I'd prefer my barnyard not to be Scur City..although it already sorta is :/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You'll want to find a spot in between the biggest veins in the ear, so you avoid punching though as many as you can, as blood can spoil the tattoo and it won't set. 

When learning to disbud, it helps to start on the buck kids you intend to sell for meat or something, because those ones will usually be screwed up the most :lol: and then when you get to your keeper kids, they will have the cleanest heads of your group. Usually after the first 1-2 kids, you get comfortable enough with the iron that you feel more confident to burn longer and get a proper ring.


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

Hey Jill...if you have a doe with double teats or like those little ones off the side of the main ones and they get cut off.....what are the possible side affects? I think one of our does had this as a kid. Just something odd about the teats and how they milk out.


----------



## goathiker

It makes a weak spot in the teat wall and I consider it unethical.


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

Just so weird. It looks like you can almost see a scar mark like a line across the teat where it attaches to the udder. On the inside after milking for a bit, it feels like a lump of cartilage or maybe scar tissue inside at the top of the teat? Makes it really hard to milk as it gets in the way. Doesnt hurt her, but I'm worried it might be blocking the milk flow. She's starting to swell up and get firm on that side, lopsided!!! GGrrrrr. The lump thing has been there since she kidded. 

Is this what would happen if someone cut off an extra teat? I would never have known buying her as a maiden. I looked for extra teats, but never thought to look for ones cut off.


----------



## goathiker

That's pretty common place for a Staph infection to start too. You might want to treat with Today or Pirsue just to cover your bases.


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

So this am she gets on the stand and her udder feels soft as if she hardly ahs anything no hardness, firmness or swelling. Wasnt sure what to think....baby is a tub. Definitely not missing any meals. Maybe he just ate. But by the time I finished the good side and got to the other, it was firm and felt swollen. Wouldn't hardly let anything down. Is she withholding for baby? onder:

Eats and drinks good, no fever, no heat, no coldness. Doesn't hurt her. No sores or bumps. 

Will I need to pull the kid off her if I treat? Is there anything I shouldn't put on the udder if the kid is nursing? I thought Today only treated mastitis? Not sure what Pirsue is...I'll read up on that.

Thanks Jill!


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

Oh lord....sorry... using the fun chat thread for advise.:sigh:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Monster hurt his left front leg... Not sure how.. But it's really swollen and possibly a little crooked..


----------



## sassykat6181

Ouch!  Did you check to see if anything's in his hoof?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yup, I trimmed his hooves, manipulated the bones and joints and still all I can think of is he must have gotten it stuck in the fence while he was trying to show off and playing acrobat...







So I embarrassed him with a pink splint 














Doesn't he look amused!


----------



## sassykat6181

Hahahahaha!
Hope he feels better soon


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx Kat!

Now he has scours.. I think I gave him too many mulberry leaves last night.. Lol good news is he has gotten used to the splint, I may have to re do it though and make the sticks shorter or put more cotton so they are not pressing on his knee... So far it's not bothering him but I have seen what bad splints can do and I don't want him to get any sore spots..


----------



## CritterCarnival

I wouldn't splint him unless you know for sure there is a break. I would do cold hosing treatments, give him a bit of banamine (or asprin) for the swelling, and just keep an eye on it.

As you said, splints can do more damage than they help, and shouldn't be used unless absolutely necessary. If you want to wrap it, maybe a mild compression wrap at the most.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I gave him banamine, it seemed to help a bit.. But I think he twisted it, like a sprained ankle? I just splinted it bc I don't want him putting weight on the joint...


----------



## CritterCarnival

You wrap a sprain, not splint it. A splint won't keep him from standing on it anyway.

Sorry, your goat, I'll leave it alone.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok thanx for the advice!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did I mention how fat Galaxy got?......


----------



## sassykat6181

Woah!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I know right... She's the bottomless pit... I can't feed the millers away from her and she seems to be more dominant that Kat now...


----------



## goathiker

Don't let her get so heavy that she gets toxemia after she's bred.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't know how to get the weight off her... I want to breed her but I don't want her to kid in January...


----------



## goathiker

Tie her out while the other girls are eating.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They eat all day.. They get free choice alfalfa and alfalfa pellets. No grain is ever in the pasture with Galaxy, they get that on the stand only.


----------



## sassykat6181

It's good that she's an easy keeper. Can you take a top view? Maybe she's not that fat?


----------



## sassykat6181

I really hate spiders


----------



## ThreeHavens

Nooo spiders are good! The flies have been AWFUL this year so I cheer for the spiders. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

sassykat6181 said:


> It's good that she's an easy keeper. Can you take a top view? Maybe she's not that fat?


I'll try to get a op view, how about a rear for now?







Not sure why he left teat looks weird, it definitely isn't bigger or lopsided in real life..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She lays in front of the feeders and grunts and groans while shoving more alfalfa down her throat... She has an eating disorder..


----------



## sassykat6181

I didn't kill it, just made it move away from my grain bins.

She doesn't look fat, she's just deep bodied.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What about that flabbiness under her tail??


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hay all


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi :wave:


----------



## Jasmar

Hey Jill (and everyone) - here's one of the two girls we bought. Darla is an MDGA F1 mini Nubian. She's seriously about the size of Jeter's head.


----------



## Jasmar

And since I can only attach one photo at a time on the iPad, this is Aurora Lucia. She's a 4-mo-old ADGA Nigie who *will* be herd queen one day. Enough attitude for all the rest of the goats combined!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I'm getting a new buck because I had so much bad luck with my other because he kept ramming me he got sent to meat market
:muahaha:


Kayla Renee


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Fainting goats... Are they a mix of a few breeds that sometimes faint?
Like kinder goats came from (Pygmy or nigerian dwarf) And something. Btw what do you think of my buck













I'm getting him this evening for 130

Kayla Renee


----------



## sassykat6181

Fainting goats are fainting goats.
Kinders are pygmy Nubian cross


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Your new buck is cute, I hope he doesn't ram you.. :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I just picked him up we had to corner him he kept running away 


Kayla Renee


----------



## COgoatLover25

I remember when this thread was so busy and fun...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I know right! Where is everyone??


----------



## COgoatLover25

Even Lacie doesn't show up that often any more


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill is always here, somewhere...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think you just miss me


----------



## COgoatLover25

Im missing something :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

A goat?!?!?!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This goat??


----------



## COgoatLover25

OMGosh! Yes! How did you know?! How's my little adorable Kat?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's being a very good girl! She said she's ready to give me the doeling I've been waiting for! Now just have to find a buck that I want to keep a kid from...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> Even Lacie doesn't show up that often any more


That's because I'm doing top secret Lacie things :lol: Not really, just getting ready for the next wave of puppies, two litters 3 days apart :doh: And they're probably each going to have 7 at minimum, I'm thinking 9 for both though, and we still have 2+ weeks to go...
Oh, and B-day party for the son in law today. AND I should buy a lottery ticket for the good deed I did today! :lol: I went to the atm and there was a couple standing there doing their little transaction, then they walk off and I pulled up and tried to put my card in but it wouldn't go in. So I looked at the screen and it said "Return card or another transaction?" Oh CRAP! That guy left his card in the atm :GAAH: :hair: SO I drove around the shopping center until I saw them walking to the bar, so I starting yelling at them and whistled (that realllly loud two fingered whistle) No freaking response, so I parked the truck in the middle of the street and had to track them down in the bar to give him his card back :eyeroll: Then I had to drive back to the atm to finally use it :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, you might think I'm always here :lol: I had 2 herds to trim today. Mine and someone else's. 

Sunday, I'll be down to 5 productive goats. Sad to send trained packers to the auction but, that's how it's rolling right now. Been trying to sell them for months. Craigslist is choked with pack goats :lol:


----------



## Jasmar

I wish I had night vision on my camera. I just went outside to put the ducks to bed and was startled by a huge, silent, white shadow in the yard, munching on the maple tree.

Apparently I'd forgotten to latch the top of the gate to the pen earlier this evening, and Jeter just pushed through it. And made his way to the front yard. It was pretty funny. When he saw me, he mooed at me.

I'm glad he's so agreeable. I can't imagine trying to lead a 230-lb goat in the dark if he didn't want to follow.


----------



## goathiker

Ah, I'm glad he's fitting there. Sometimes old goats won't change homes at all. He's a good old boy, I have his saddle here, you could use it if you want it. Once he is gaining, light exercise is good for his hind legs. He can't jump anymore though, his old hips just don't do it.


----------



## sassykat6181

This guy is walking from Seattle to new York with his goat to raise money for an orphanage

http://www.needle2square.com/


----------



## goathiker

The neighbor just drove her car into the side of the house... Put a big hole in her house :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I wonder if that guy will ever finish that walk. It's been 3 years now. He didn't walk at all this summer.


----------



## cfish001

We had all kinds of excitement yesterday morning, along with everything else going on with our young injured saanen, Iris AND at the same time our pipes outside our house close to the wellhouse broke and we were out of water for 2 days..

We got a call from the neighbor early in the morning and they said our bucks were fighting. We rushed to get down to the barn - half awake - and found all three bucks in with the girls. We have a visiting buck for breeding this year - he is a sweet oberhasli, but not very nice to other bucks. Our 2 bucks jumped the fence and got in with our girls and the saanen buck and the visiting buck were at it. We separated everybody, put our 2 bucks back into their fence and then realized that if we moved the saanen farther away, we might get some peace. 

It has quieted down in our barnyard since we put some distance between the visiting oberhasli and our saanan buck. However, our fence still looks like a war hit it. We have been on fence repair duty ever since the visiting buck arrived. We are still having to repair fences but not nearly as bad as it has been up until the time we moved our saanan buck. What an ordeal!
Oh well - I kinda look at this like a lesson learned. 

All three of these bucks are wonderful goats - when they are not in rut. And they are in full rut right now. Our saanen buck even has his eyes go weird - what is the opposite of crosseyed? Even with all of this, they are still easy to handle and come when we call them.

Carrol


----------



## KristiStone

HI y'all! The thread said "Pull up a chair and come on in" so here I am. I'm new to this thread and to the boards pretty much, but I'm finding a lot of great info here. I think some of you have already helped to answer some of my questions, and for that, I'm grateful.

I'm Kristi, owner of two sweet Nigerians that I got last April from a lady nearby. I'm not sure if I regret this or not, not because of the goats, but because regardless of how well I researched, I think I could have made the mistake of believing that her goats were clean. As I research this a little more, it looks like she was likely telling me the truth, but without seeing test results, I'm just not sure. One of my girls is testing negative for everything, but is in suspect range for CAE, and you all have been helping me sort what to do next.

But that's not what this thread is about, so I'll leave off of that for now. We just moved to an acre hobby farm last year and we are hoping to grow/produce some of the food we eat here. For now we've some of the eggs we need, and a small bit of produce, and I was hoping to start getting milk in the spring, but it may be on hold for now. I just planted my fall garden and I'm hoping that we'll get plenty of squash (pumpkins and otherwise) to store, then in November, I'll plant our garlic, onions, lettuce, carrots, cabbage, kale, and maybe some beets or something like that. My winter harvests always exceed my summer ones!

Anyway, I've blabbered enough. Nice to meet y'all!


----------



## goathiker

CAE can be managed and salvaged, here's what you do. Build her a pen downwind and out of nose touching distance from your clean goats. hand breed her... CAE does not pass this way. Feed her through her pregnancy and time the birth to be when you get your bacon pig. Be there for the birth and pull all does, wether one buckling and let her have him. Feed nice rich milk to bacon pig along with excess garden truck, potato peelings and pig pellets. In 6 months butcher bacon pig and wether for the freezer, dry up doe and either rebreed her for the next pig or send her to the auction with full disclosure and no papers.


----------



## goathiker

Oh, and welcome to chat... We need new people to liven this place up again


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

For sure.... this place has dried up and died! And I saw a tumble weed and a coyote both within a minute of each other :lol:


----------



## goathiker

The cacti are getting big :lol: 

Oh, if you know anyone with HIV that CAE + milk will keep them in remission for many years...


----------



## sassykat6181

^ interesting tidbit


----------



## KristiStone

goathiker said:


> CAE can be managed and salvaged, here's what you do. Build her a pen downwind and out of nose touching distance from your clean goats. hand breed her... CAE does not pass this way. Feed her through her pregnancy and time the birth to be when you get your bacon pig. Be there for the birth and pull all does, wether one buckling and let her have him. Feed nice rich milk to bacon pig along with excess garden truck, potato peelings and pig pellets. In 6 months butcher bacon pig and wether for the freezer, dry up doe and either rebreed her for the next pig or send her to the auction with full disclosure and no papers.


This is a decent plan. Not sure if we would be able to do it as we are limited as to what we can do here, but if I knew I could get one of Naomi's babies, I would love to try this. Naomi is a super sweet girl, and I am going to hate it if I have to get rid of her. I'm just praying that she will be fine and get another negative, only w/o being in the suspect range. I wonder how often that happens?



goathiker said:


> Oh, and welcome to chat... We need new people to liven this place up again


Thanks so much Goathiker! It's funny---so many forums are slowing down and it's such a bummer! Happy to be here!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Where did everyone go?!?!?!?!


----------



## KristiStone

I'm here! Anybody want to have a cup of coffee with me?

Hey HappyCaliGoats! Where in Cali are you located? I'm in SoCal.

So I'm deciding not to worry about my goat's suspect range test result today. I'll start worring again tomorrow, ha ha, but today I'm planning on being able to think about something else for a while. ;-P

Do any of you grow your own food? I've got my fall garden planted with squash and melon seeds, some of which are coming up nicely. I've still got some tomato plants that I'm hoping might start producing now that the weather is getting cooler.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Hi Christi
I'm Susan I'm sitting with my goat at the State fair here in Oregon. 
I grow tomatoes,goose berries. Blueberries and Rhubarb. 
I have Nigerian dwarf goats and Bantam Cochin chickens.


----------



## KristiStone

GreenMountainNigerians said:


> Hi Christi
> I'm Susan I'm sitting with my goat at the State fair here in Oregon.
> I grow tomatoes,goose berries. Blueberries and Rhubarb.
> I have Nigerian dwarf goats and Bantam Cochin chickens.


Hi Susan! How exciting, I hope your goat does well! I have Nigies myself. My husband and I always admire the bantams when we go to the fair. Do you show them?


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

No. I really just started with the Cochins. I don't know too much about them yet. Except they are adorable!


----------



## KristiStone

GreenMountainNigerians said:


> No. I really just started with the Cochins. I don't know too much about them yet. Except they are adorable!


Ahh I see. We have chickens, but I've never shown them before. They aren't show quality, just for eggs.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Welcome to the thread new people! 

Just found a Boer doe I really want...


----------



## margaret

Hi people!
Anyone else started breeding yet?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Waiting till November here


----------



## goathiker

I'm only breeding one doe this year. I probably will breed her next month for March kids. 

Hi new people, I'm Jill. I raise Experimental LaMancha goats on a very small scale. I have a motely crew of 7 hens that are 5 different breeds and one turkey hen, all just for eggs. 

My summer squash and tomatoes are bearing well right now. I have Swiss Chard, Bok Choy cabbage, and lettuce planted for fall.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

I am here, just lurking in the shadows. I have a motley crew of chickens because they were all given to me - my hens have hatched off 12 chicks thus far and I have 2 more sitting - I do some livestock rescue so I always have a variety of breeds but LaMancha's are the ones I got on purpose. I also have 2 nigi does. I have a big garden - I even raised watermelon this year. We are planting only heritage seeds from this year forward. Welcome to Goat Spot from Oregon.


----------



## KristiStone

Looks like we've got a little party going now.  It's nice to learn about you all.

Margaret--the plan for us *was* to breed our doe Naomi next month, but it's on hold for now until I can get her retested for CL and CAE and get an all-clear on her. Otherwise, I don't think breeding is in the cards for us unless we can breed our Willow in December. That would only happen if she tested negative as well. *crosses fingers*

Jill, what are "experimental LaManchas"? It sounds intriguing and sort of stealthy. ;-)

Thanks for the welcome, Cheri and COgoatlover!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I haven't started breeding yet, but would like to be :lol: The boys are VERY ready, but the girls say "Probably not until late October" :hair: 
I have an experiment in the works, just a matter of waiting and seeing. Testing the effects of PG600 that is 1yr old, kept in the freezer. Not used with a CIDR, because that's pointless since my bucks pen is sharing a fence line with the does this year. And not using any lute or cystorelin with it either- just a test with PG600, nothing else. Gave one doe 2.5cc, and the other 2cc, hoping to see them in heat within 5 days.
But total, I'm breeding 8 does this year, and 14 does next year. 

And hello new peoples :wave: I'm Lacie, I'm in NorCal, I've been raising Alpines for quite a long time, and I have a menagerie of other animals :lol: Primarily just breeding stock dogs and Alpines, with the occasional calf and foal, sometimes piglets. 
However, if the stupid bull still continues to NOT breed the cows, I'm going to have to AI them....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey everyone! And welcome new people  :wave:

I'm Skyla and I have LaManchas, one Nubian buck, and a Nigerians doe as 'extras' right now lol but soon to be all LaManchas.

Just got home from a trip to VT... With a new doe... Hehe! Got a new buck kid last week too....


----------



## goathiker

I am hoping to get my big garden going over the next 2 years. I have plans for some raised beds as well. A couple of these will have little hooped green house roofs that fit them to keep walking onions and such over the winter. I also want to put in Asparagus and Artichokes. 

This year I will be planting trees to replace the old sick ones we took down, River Birch, Shumard Oak, Service Berry, Magnolia, Apples, and Blue Elderberry. Once they are settled in well we will get started on the berries and grapes. 


Experimental LaManchas :lol: probably sounds more exciting than it really is. I started with 2 elderly registered Alpine/Nubian mix does and a registered purebred LaMancha buck. The doelings from the 3 way cross are tough, healthy, easy keeping homestead goats. From here I could continue the 3 way cross in the Experimental herdbook or breed them up to American LaManchas.


----------



## ThreeHavens

I'm Danielle, I mostly stalk this thread. :lol: I raise Nigerian Dwarf goats and one Mini Mancha ... planning to breed early November.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

KristiStone said:


> I'm here! Anybody want to have a cup of coffee with me?
> 
> Hey HappyCaliGoats! Where in Cali are you located? I'm in SoCal.
> 
> So I'm deciding not to worry about my goat's suspect range test result today. I'll start worring again tomorrow, ha ha, but today I'm planning on being able to think about something else for a while. ;-P
> 
> Do any of you grow your own food? I've got my fall garden planted with squash and melon seeds, some of which are coming up nicely. I've still got some tomato plants that I'm hoping might start producing now that the weather is getting cooler.


Hi kristi, I'm Dee, I'm in nor cal. I don't grow my own food but I only eat eggs from my chickens and drink milk from my goats


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I haven't started breeding yet, but would like to be :lol: The boys are VERY ready, but the girls say "Probably not until late October" :hair:
> I have an experiment in the works, just a matter of waiting and seeing. Testing the effects of PG600 that is 1yr old, kept in the freezer. Not used with a CIDR, because that's pointless since my bucks pen is sharing a fence line with the does this year. And not using any lute or cystorelin with it either- just a test with PG600, nothing else. Gave one doe 2.5cc, and the other 2cc, hoping to see them in heat within 5 days.
> But total, I'm breeding 8 does this year, and 14 does next year.


Almost all of mine have gone into heat, I think I've bred 6 so far.


----------



## margaret

Welcome Kristi!


----------



## KristiStone

Hey everyone! Nice to meet such a nice bunch. 

Dee---I'm hoping to do the same. I need a few more chickens and a plan to integrate them--I've got a couple of bully Wyandottes that like to beat up other chickens.  Hopefully things work out with our goat breeding plans, but those are on hold for now. Once things are all clear, though, we'll hopefully be on our way to establishing a plan to have goat milk regularly here.

How is everyone's morning? All is well here, just waiting to cook some breakfast, but I need a little sit down break first. I've been outdoors for the past few hours doing my goat, chicken, rabbit, and chinchilla chores. This week is supposed to be in the 100s, so I had to fix and prepare some cages so the chins can come into the house each afternoon and stay cool. I lost one to heatstroke a few weeks ago, so I'm trying to be extra careful with them.

Later today, Todd (my husband), Danny and Abi (my two kids) will head out to go have Thai food with my daughter, her husband, and my grandboy. I've had Thai before, but I think I'm ready to try something other than what I normally get--not to mention, I can't remember what that's called, ha ha. Any suggestions? I'm not sure how I feel about curry....

Happy Labor Day to y'all!


----------



## margaret

Happy labor day everyone!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

margaret said:


> Almost all of mine have gone into heat, I think I've bred 6 so far.


Oh sure, rub it in! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Galaxy has been in and out of heat and acting like a crazy girl... But I don't want winter kids... Especially with a FF


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

One of them needs to have valentine kids! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That will probably be Galaxy. I'm not even sure if I'm going to breed the other two or not. I'm still waiting for Lindsey to come pick up Kat


----------



## goathiker

The last 5 extra goats left this morning. It's so quiet out there now :lol: Guinen can be bred on her next heat. The doelings will get held over this year.


----------



## cfish001

All of my goats have been in heat at least 2x this season already. I think we have 6 bred already and am not sure of the remaining 3. We had to go buy 2 welded wire fence panels to strengthen our fences. The bucks have been going crazy. Desperado got out yesterday (american saanen). Luckily, he didn't want to go far. He stayed on the other side of the fence from where our girls are. Came running when I called him. UGH! Had to wash all of my clothes. He has got that buck odor!

Carrol


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh sure, rub it in! :lol:


Sorry:lol:
Mine have always gone into heat rather early in the year.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just can't decide if I want to breed Galaxy to Obsidian or monster... If I want to use monster I have to wait till he matures a little.. He's only 3 mo and over 80#


----------



## margaret

cfish001 said:


> All of my goats have been in heat at least 2x this season already. I think we have 6 bred already and am not sure of the remaining 3. We had to go buy 2 welded wire fence panels to strengthen our fences. The bucks have been going crazy. Desperado got out yesterday (american saanen). Luckily, he didn't want to go far. He stayed on the other side of the fence from where our girls are. Came running when I called him. UGH! Had to wash all of my clothes. He has got that buck odor!
> 
> Carrol


It's been crazy around here too, a couple of the girls have managed to get out of their pens when they went into heat and just stand by the buck pen yelling until I eventually see them and lock 'em up. Thank goodness for strong fences!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'd breed her to Monster, then there's Kat and Obsidian influence. You can use him next month if you want, he should be willing :lol:
Vigilante is 4 months old, he'll be 5 months in about 2 weeks, but he's been more than ready for a month now. All three of them are in rut, it's disgusting :lol: All their pretty white hairs are almost green now.
I remembered that they still needed copper (and I obviously was not going to touch them), so I mixed a bolus in some probio-yeast stuff and sprinkled that over their food. I figured one bolus almost does 300lbs, so close enough, better to have some than none :lol:
I've been feeding the boys that horse grain that I bought to test out, they really like it and it puts weight on them amazingly fast! It's been like a week I think and they're all probably 10lbs heavier. Vigilante put most of that weight on his front end though :lol:

But they need to start coming into heat! I used to breed them all in August, back in the day. Everyone would start freaking out if they didn't have a doe bred by early October! :lol: How times have changed.....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He definitely wants to do the job.. But he has that hurt leg right now..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It hasn't healed yet?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No.. Well.. He's using it a bit more but he's still limping and it's still swollen


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I wonder if he fractured it or something... would it cost you to have him xrayed at your work?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yea, my work would probably be more expensive then the lg animal vet..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's only been 10 days since he hurt himself..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh... seems like it's been waaaay longer :lol: Time goes by rather slowly for some things I guess.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yea it does.. But at least he's getting better not worse


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did you see my pic of how fat Galaxy got??...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

For sure. If it's still swollen I would give him something for that though to help it along.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Did you see my pic of how fat Galaxy got??...


She didn't look that fat, but then again I don't remember how she looked before :lol: I need a side by side :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Should I give him more banamine? I only gave it to him on the first day bc he started using it again and I didn't want him to use it too much and hurt it more..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Do you still have any dex? That's more targeted for swelling.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Before








Now


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yea, I have dex, I don't know if I have the dose written down though, I'll have to check


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, pfft, she looks fine. She only has a little armpit fat :lol: Other than her overfleshed pits, she looks really good. Nice barrel on her this year 

Just check your bottle real quick, if it's the 2mg/ml it's 1ml per 20lbs, if you have the 4mg/ml, 1ml per 40lbs.
Easy way to remember dex is correlate the numbers like 2-20 or 4-40.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

4.37 mg lol

And OMG. You can't be serious! Look at her stick legs! They can't hold up that huge body... She's a fatty!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

....Then ever so simply 1cc per 43.7lbs :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats




----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I can't wait to see Chubby mature, she's so pretty  And I need new pictures, these are a month old :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I can't believe how big the boys are.. I feel like they are older but they aren't.. They are still little babies! Lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow! She looks tall! Who is her dam?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know! I keep thinking they're like 7 months old or something, but they're 4 and 5 months :lol: Easy to think they're older when they were 100lbs last you touched them :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Wow! She looks tall! Who is her dam?


Babette  She's almost 26" tall, so a little more than 2" shorter than Babs.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's probably the same height as Galaxy


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: But Galaxy looks nice! It's not always about height :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol thanx  yea, she's kind of a shorty... She's probably going to be more depthy than Temper when she matures!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Have you ever done so much laundry that you just don't know what to do with it all?? I threw half of it away, put a lot of it in drawers and on shelves now I still have 5 large blankets, some towels and a bunch of sweat shirts that don't have a home... Oh and another load in the dryer... :sigh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Fergie could use to be taller at the withers, also party how she's standing, but she's pretty deep. And then there's Chubby Butt, being Chubby :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Have you ever done so much laundry that you just don't know what to do with it all?? I threw half of it away, put a lot of it in drawers and on shelves now I still have 5 large blankets, some towels and a bunch of sweat shirts that don't have a home... Oh and another load in the dryer... :sigh:


:lol: Yep! I usually end up never folding anything and I just throw it all in a closet, behind a door or a corner nobody looks at :lol:
Or I will leave a load on top of the dryer for people to filter through, and if it's not mine, I throw it on their bed and leave it at that. 9 times out of 10 they leave it on the bed and sleep on it or around it :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh my! She is chubby! How do you get such amazing rumens??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What, like this? :ROFL: That was Fancy as a kid last year :lol: 








I don't know, they just eat from the time they're teeny? And the bottle kids probably stretch a bit more because I let them eat as much as they want. But other than that, I don't know, they just have a love of food :lol:

And that was after Chubby got weaned, so she slimmed down for that pic :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! My girls eat so much food! Never had a bulge like that..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They love the food....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lol! My girls eat so much food! Never had a bulge like that..


Hmm :chin: I don't know, maybe it's just not a Nubian thing? I don't really remember if mine barreled out like the Alpines.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Who is that spotted doe?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's the side of Babs that never makes the pictures :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol weird! I would have never guessed that


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know, it's always this side that you see








But the other one makes scarce appearances too :lol: Same goat I promise!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow! That's cool, she looks like a cow on this side lol! Never knew she had so much white!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I hope she has a doe kid that looks like her! That would be awesome, maybe some more spots, not enough pied goats in the world 

When her hair grows in on the neck and shoulders, it's actually a tan color too :lol: Most people also think she's a cou blanc, but she's a pied cou clair :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Can you breed her to a pied buck?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Foxtails in all my plush blankets that just came out of the wash..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Can you breed her to a pied buck?


If I could find one :lol: I want to get an AI tank one day and get semen from one someday. I would be so sad to get something other than a pied though :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do you have a breeding plan for her this year?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have to start my breeding plans! Lol! I don't know what I'm doing yet...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I guess I'm just wingin it.. Cuz I have nothing set in stone yet


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol! I have one set in stone.. And that's only cause I have two bucks and one is her son.... Haha!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, they're all getting bred to the two bucks, except for Delilah.
Babs- Brigade
Coup- Brigade
Biagia- Vigilante
Clarice- Vigilante
Fancy- Brigade
Edna- Vigilante
Buffy- Possibly Fenris
Delilah- Chrome


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do you have pix of these elusive bucks?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Blah... I'm too lazy to milk... One more month then I'm drying them off! Haha


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Do you have pix of these elusive bucks?


Um, I already texted you pics a while ago :lol: At least of Fenris and Vigilante :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Blah... I'm too lazy to milk... One more month then I'm drying them off! Haha


Me too... But I've already started drying them off... I'm over it.. I wish the kids could nurse longer so I don't have to deal with it..

Oh yea Lacie, I remember those pix lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!! One more show next month and then they are going to be dried off! People buying milk will have to suck it up!  lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I dump out about 2 gal a day... I just don't drink it enough.. And have nobody to sell it to.. Plus I hate cleaning the jars so I'm not going to jar it for anyone else unless they bring their own jar


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm pretty sure someone wanted to buy Franklin for food yesterday....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have two people buying it, the rest I dump.. Plus I have a freezer full and my other freezer has some in there too.. Lol... So I'm good on milk lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

BF said he's going to plug in the extra freezer so I can save some before I dry them off.. Temper isn't the easiest doe to dry...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nice  I had over 100 gallons in my two freezers, but my sister one day didn't close one all the way, and we lost a lot of it in that freezer..  we still have 50+ gallons though lol!

And I'm hoping my girls will be as ready as me to stop lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How do you freeze yours? I was going to use freezer safe jars but I don't have that many


----------



## goathiker

Are you a helpless woman that can't even plug in a freezer??? :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Whealand ferry


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Are you a helpless woman that can't even plug in a freezer??? :lol:


Lol, no it needs to be moved into the shop....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I use the canning jars, I just fill them a little less


----------



## Jasmar

goathiker said:


> Whealand ferry


The kids and I have taken that one several times. We love that drive.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Nice  I had over 100 gallons in my two freezers, but my sister one day didn't close one all the way, and we lost a lot of it in that freezer..  we still have 50+ gallons though lol!
> 
> And I'm hoping my girls will be as ready as me to stop lol!


I stopped milking like a month ago.... and I was awful about it and only froze 3 gallons :lol: Which I just realized was a stupid move because I have 2 litters of puppies due in less than 2 weeks! :doh:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, come visit me you can take lots of milk for your pups lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'll send you some mill Lacie lol!


----------



## margaret

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Blah... I'm too lazy to milk... One more month then I'm drying them off! Haha


Lucky!
I'm milking straight through until January when my first does are due! Then I have does kidding in February, March, April and May. 12 in all.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Hello!
I'm home from the ADGA show at the Oregon State Fair. Had a wonderful time. SweetPea and I are both exhausted though. She slept all the way home in the truck. I might have too. 
Jill,she placed 6th in the milking does 2 but under three years. It was a huge class! The judge loved her. He said if she was a second freshener like most of the other does he could have placed her much higher. So. A great weekend. Looking forward to the next show season.


----------



## KristiStone

Good morning everyone! Man, y'all have been busy! I can't wait until I all this testing stuff ends so I can post pics and y'all can tell me what's good (or not so good) about them! I honestly know nothing, so I'm looking forward to learning how to choose a doe for milking. 

Had to bring the chinchillas in yesterday because it's way too hot for them out there in the barn. The rabbits are coming in this morning. Shoot, it's only 6:27am and it's already 74 outside. It's going to be an awfully hot day today. Last night was almost unbearable trying to get to sleep, and my guess it wil be worse for the next 3 nights. 

Anyone else experiencing hot weather right now?


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> That will probably be Galaxy. I'm not even sure if I'm going to breed the other two or not. I'm still waiting for Lindsey to come pick up Kat


And I'm still waiting for you to make up your mind on this matter :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It has been pretty hot here too... But we are getting cooler mornings and evenings now, it's not 100 degrees at 10 pm anymore lol!

Lindsey, I thought you wanted her next year? We were just trying to rush bc of my previous situation?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

margaret said:


> Lucky!
> 
> I'm milking straight through until January when my first does are due! Then I have does kidding in February, March, April and May. 12 in all.


I did that last year, so I've been milking since March of last year! Haha! Not sure how I feel about that!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Im about ready to slap somebody. Stupid people stall off checks until friday when they had them LAST Friday....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ahh... People, gotta love them  lol!


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> It has been pretty hot here too... But we are getting cooler mornings and evenings now, it's not 100 degrees at 10 pm anymore lol!
> 
> Lindsey, I thought you wanted her next year? We were just trying to rush bc of my previous situation?


Let me sell these Nigerians then I'll be ready to take her anytime as long as I can find transport&#8230;


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Lacie… how's Coup?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Last she posted, coup was doing great!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, she's doing pretty good, not too far behind the others as far as body condition goes. She's a little over 155bs now, so that's a huge improvement from a few months ago, and should be breed-able in December :woohoo: I might push for November if I can get some more gain on her, and I'll just continue to feed her up in the first few months. 
As soon as those dip-wads get the money to us, I can put her back on grain, she's been off for about a month because they can't seem to send out the checks or hand them to you when you go up there....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have t weighed my girls in a while.. I should do that..


----------



## KristiStone

Guys! Guys!

It seems that I have been reading my Naomi's test results incorrectly all this time. Since this is my first time ever getting one of my girls tested, I guess I didn't realize that UC Davis explains things in the "Immunology" section that don't necessarily pertain to the test results. I completely overlooked the fact that it the results were "negative" on the report and just zeroed in on the explanations on the report. I have never been so happy to be so wrong. ;-P

As an added bonus, I will be receiving the service memo that ADGA needs from me (that wasn't given to me at the time of transfer) so I can finish getting her registered. Long story short, I had lost the phone number of the breeder that I purchased her from and thought I was going to have to forego her registration. As long as I get it in the mail, I'm golden and our breeding plans are back on track for this year. Yay! 

:wahoo::wahoo::wahoo:


----------



## sassykat6181

That's great kristi!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's awesome news Kristi!


----------



## goathiker

Great that's wonderful! 
Guinen is ready to be bred, she bounced back better than expected this year. The girls are growing too.


----------



## KristiStone

Thanks everyone! Here are a few photos of my girls. Naomi is brown and Willow is black.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They are cute! Love them!


----------



## KristiStone

Thanks! I'm sure they look just like everyone else's but I love em.


----------



## COgoatLover25

KristiStone said:


> Thanks everyone! Here are a few photos of my girls. Naomi is brown and Willow is black.


They are cuties!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yep, she's doing pretty good, not too far behind the others as far as body condition goes. She's a little over 155bs now, so that's a huge improvement from a few months ago, and should be breed-able in December :woohoo: I might push for November if I can get some more gain on her, and I'll just continue to feed her up in the first few months.
> As soon as those dip-wads get the money to us, I can put her back on grain, she's been off for about a month because they can't seem to send out the checks or hand them to you when you go up there....


Cool


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Such cuties!!

I'm goat sitting four wethers we sold this year, and my goodness they have gotten sooo big!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Such cuties!!
> 
> I'm goat sitting four wethers we sold this year, and my goodness they have gotten sooo big!!


Goat sitting?! Sounds better than baby sitting


----------



## goathiker

I have 2 little ones as well, mine are just pet wethers for my grandson. They look like this


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Goat sitting?! Sounds better than baby sitting


ROFL!! It is much better  goat kids are better then human kids IMO! I have far more patients for them rather then humans


----------



## KristiStone

goathiker said:


> I have 2 little ones as well, mine are just pet wethers for my grandson. They look like this


Aww so cute. I just love their personalities. I can't imagine life without them now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Jill, what was that pelleted antibiotic you were telling me about a while ago... Going to a fair next month, and want to see if I can order it from work, or if I have to get it from TSC... And I sure don't want to come home with snotty noses again this year  I know it starts with an A, but I can't remember for the life of me the full thing! :/


----------



## goathiker

Aureomycin pellets, you should be able to get a 10 lb bag somewhere.


----------



## goathiker

This one http://www.jefferspet.com/products/aureomycin-4g-5lbs


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awesome!! Thanks Jill! 
I know TSC has it, but I can get it cheaper at work if it's something our dealer carries lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugh... My LA 200 went bad a month before it expired  it was all weird and green like when I pulled it out... Any ideas why it could have done that??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Uh, that's really weird Skyla. I've had la200 in the fridge for like 7 years before and it was still the same color, little darker from oxidization, but that was it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah I've never had that happen either!! It was so weird!! I went to draw some up for one of my buck kids and it was super dark and I said that's not right! So I put it back in and when I drew back air it was greenish!


----------



## COgoatLover25

So , does anybody want to see the Boer doe I have my eye on? When I post the pic I have to take it off after everyone sees it so leme know


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I wanna seeeee!!!!


----------



## KristiStone

I wanna see! I don't know goats very well, but I'd love to see. 

While we are on the subject of antibiotics/meds, I have some Sulmet in the fridge that just expired in May (I haven't looked at it in forever, so I had no idea until about an hour ago that it expired). I read on the TGS Medicine Cabinet thread that it's good for coccidia--is that in all animals? I think I had bought it for my chickens, or maybe my rabbits? Never used it though, just a precaution.

Anyway, should I replace it? Is it worth having on hand? I only have two Nigies, 3 rabbits, 5 chickens. I also have chinchillas, dogs and cats, but I dunno if I could ever use it for them.


----------



## COgoatLover25

K, this is her!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's nice Lindsey!

Kristi, I have only used sulmet for cocci in chickens. Not worth it to replace it unless you know you need it IMO


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> She's nice Lindsey!
> 
> Kristi, I have only used sulmet for cocci in chickens. Not worth it to replace it unless you know you need it IMO


Not much "butt" muscle but for just being fed grass hay I think she's pretty awesome


----------



## KristiStone

COgoatLover25 said:


> K, this is her! And she's bred to a really awesome wether maker buck
> View attachment 99122


She's a pretty girl!



HappyCaliGoats said:


> She's nice Lindsey!
> 
> Kristi, I have only used sulmet for cocci in chickens. Not worth it to replace it unless you know you need it IMO


Thanks! Do you think it is worth it to stock corid (or another med) for coccidia, or should I wait until I actually need it? Gah, I should probably start a new thread with all my questions.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nice looking gal Lindsey!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I've never used corrid but I always keep something on hand for cocci for new kids


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thanks guys  going to look at her soon


----------



## COgoatLover25

I've never used corrid for any kids that have gotten cocci, I've always just mixed pedialyte, colloidal silver (careful with the amount) and a tad bit of oil of oregano and given it to them by bottle. I just try to go the more herbal way if I can. This has cleared it up a couple times for me


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Kristi, I've used corid with some success with my kids, but I have to give it straight from the bottle, 1c per 4lbs for prevention is whats working for me right now-- kinda sorta anyways. When I was having cocci problems I was using it at pretty much 1cc per 1lb.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Lacie...wanna see the Boer doe?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If I must.... :lol: Sure


----------



## COgoatLover25

Finally...I thought you were dead 







Whatcha think?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, not yet, but that could be any day now :lol:

Not bad, how old is she? Looks like she's maybe 2?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And I managed to get exactly 3 doe kids their copper today, that was an ordeal.... :lol: Tomorrow I will attempt to get copper down the other 3 kids, and then the two yearlings and Buffy. Then the entire herd will be utd on copper 

Todays method was a wash I think-- handful of grain, loose rods mixed with probio yeast powder- feed through fence individually :lol: It worked until ALL the does and kids caught on, then it was like fighting off a herd of hyenas that hadn't eaten in a week :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No, not yet, but that could be any day now :lol:
> 
> Not bad, how old is she? Looks like she's maybe 2?


Make sure you leave me a book of your knowledge or something :lol:

She's 3, being fed grass hay only, 88% Boer


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ok, will do if you attend my funeral in a fabulous ensemble like Emma :ROFL:

I was close  Looks really good for being on grass hay.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, do you think Lindsey would be a good home for my Kat?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh and as some of you know, my sister keeps trying to kill me with yogurt.... she's really outdone herself this time!... That is over 50 cases, just the back seat, I had already got probably 15 that were piled right behind the seat. Who, other than my sister, just shows up and says "here's like 65 cases of yogurt- gotta go!" :GAAH:
Normally she'll bring like 2-3 cases.... not 65! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Monster has been randomly selected for DNA typing. Did I tell you guys that yet??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lacie, do you think Lindsey would be a good home for my Kat?


I would hope so, since she wants a Coup kid too :lol: If she's capable of taking care of a Coup kid, I would think Kat would be just fine, we all know Coup's baby is a higher priority :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Monster has been randomly selected for DNA typing. Did I tell you guys that yet??


No, that sucks..... how do I DNA mine if I need to then?! I got rid of Nehru..... And Moon's dead....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why does it suck? And why would you want to DNA yours if it sucks so much?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just got a bill from a dr that I saw last year and I'm pretty sure I paid the bill last year...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, I mean it sucks because you have to tweeze like 30 hairs and get them out by the root :lol: And I don't want to have to do mine, I meant if I was randomly selected too. My bucks are soooo filthy right now  I'll have to get a hazmat suit to obtain said disgusting hairs :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well, you don't HAVE to participate if they choose you. I took it as a challenge, like they don't believe I have a champion doe in my back yard lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: How dare they, they know nothing :lol: But that's good to know, I'd send the hair in anyway to keep them from thinking I'm a complete criminal though, I don't need anymore strikes against me :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I know right! I'll show them!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It says wash and dry your hands and clean the hair with a comb.... Sorry, but a comb isn't going to clean Obsidians hair...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: They really know nothing about bucks then. That's like saying a cat peed on your couch, is rubbing it with a paper towel going to clean the couch? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol!! i hope the sample still has a fresh scent when it gets to them!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Ok, will do if you attend my funeral in a fabulous ensemble like Emma :ROFL:
> 
> I was close  Looks really good for being on grass hay.


Sure, I'll bring lots of your favorite things too, like cats :lol:

Coolio , I thought so too


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I would hope so, since she wants a Coup kid too :lol: If she's capable of taking care of a Coup kid, I would think Kat would be just fine, we all know Coup's baby is a higher priority :lol:


Coup better have a couple girls otherwise I'm going to be sorely disappointed :lol;


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The coyot's are close tonight.. My vicious dogs scared them for now but these couch puppies won't be out all night..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Since when are you getting Alpines Lindsey????


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Since when are you getting Alpines Lindsey????


Since I'm getting rid of the Nigerians, and need another awesome breed :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No no no... Just stock up on great Nubians!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Btw, you know if Coup has twin does Lacie is keeping both of them right??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And, you live closer to bliss berry and hoanbu than I do so I will just live out my Nubian dreams vicariously through you


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lindsey, you are officially uninvited to my funeral :lol: 

Well, I have so far eaten a quart of yogurt as the main dish, along with a tiny potato and a pinch of salad... what an awful diet :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Lindsey, you are officially uninvited to my funeral :lol:
> 
> Well, I have so far eaten a quart of yogurt as the main dish, along with a tiny potato and a pinch of salad... what an awful diet :lol:


Sounds good to me... Can I have that?? I had a slice of banana bread, some corn bread and two beers.. Oh and a sliver of leftover steak, how could I forget the main course?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lindsey always disappears at the most inconvenient times... She must have learned that from you..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh and Dee, I remembered something the other night when I drunk, it might be beneficial for you! :lol: It might be the solution to your financial problems  Sign up for college, apply for the bog fee waiver and fill out a fafsa for financial aid. Max out some credit cards and pay it off with the financial aid, then you magically have really good credit and you can buy a house! 
I remembered that the other night when I was thinking about my cousin. He went to college only for the financial aid, to pay on his credit cards to get good credit :lol: His score was like 800 after that :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lindsey always disappears at the most inconvenient times... She must have learned that from you..


Well of course, if you're going to learn from me, you have to follow my footsteps to the t :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Sounds good to me... Can I have that?? I had a slice of banana bread, some corn bread and two beers.. Oh and a sliver of leftover steak, how could I forget the main course?


Sounds like a completely balanced meal! Fruit, vegetable, grain, protein, and you probably had some milk today, so dairy too. You are living lavishly! :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That sounds too complicated.... I need more brain food first..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Plus, I don't have any credit cards.. Nobody trusts me! Lol! ( no, I didn't have milk today, I have been way too lazy to collect it...)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's actually pretty simply, and the financial aid people at the colleges will help you with it. What about your BF? He has at least one, right? :lol: 
Maybe you can get one with an obscure company to get you started


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This is making me hungry... I'm going to heat up pop corn...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I can send you 50 cases of yogurt if you want :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I would love some yogurt! I'm so mad right now... This is kettle corn! I hate kettle corn!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Looks like the chickens get a nice snack in the morning... I hope they don't blow up..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I found four frozen pizza rolls! :wahoo: yay! Food!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Yay for food! 

Ok, I'm off, I have to watch children in the morning... :coffee2:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Gross... Really? That sucks..


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Btw, you know if Coup has twin does Lacie is keeping both of them right??


Yes...Lacies always so stengy :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lindsey always disappears at the most inconvenient times... She must have learned that from you..


Of course, it's the only way :lol:


----------



## JeniferPage

Hi Everyone, my name is Jenifer Page I live in Guilford Ct. My husband Jonathan bought me a goat and sheep for our 27 wedding anniversary. We raise cows and pigs but my first goat and sheep. Okay here comes the million dollar question ...... My goat almost died last Saturday of bladder stones stuck in his urethra track. My vet saved his life. The sheep and goat are very bonded and love each other and copy each other in food, play and noises. I was feeding lamb and kid food ( way to much) my vet said no grain anymore!!!! Please please help me..... What should I feed my goat and sheep that they both can eat?????
Help!!
Jen Page


----------



## ThreeHavens

Hi, Jen! This is actually a chat thread for casual talk, you would probably get help quicker if you posted your own thread, so that more people see it. 

I don't know a lot about sheep, but for wethers I recommend grass hay, and alfalfa pellets as a good balance. I'm sorry you had to deal with UC!


----------



## JeniferPage

Thank you!! I'm new at this so will try to repost!! I'm very stressed


----------



## JeniferPage

Question?? For you... Where do I write my post so everyone can see it. I've tried everything--


----------



## Ranger1

Click on the "forum" tab up near the top of the page. A list of catagories will come up. i.e. "Health and Wellness" "Dairy Diaries" etc. Click on the appropriate catagory for your post and in there, you see "New Thread" in the top, left-hand corner.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi Jennifer, welcome to the forum! Let us know if you need anymore help figuring out how to post. I agree with feeding them grass hay. Glad your vet could save your little guy!


----------



## goathiker

HEY JASMAR, WILLOWGIRL... Are you all going to Shrewsbury Faire this weekend? It's a lot of fun, there's jousting and everything...

http://shrewfaire.com/


----------



## Jasmar

Ooh, I've always wanted to go, but had forgotten about it. I've got a friend coming to town for the day Saturday, but maybe Sunday. It's not supposed to be so blasted hot that day, either.


----------



## goathiker

We'll be there on Sunday. If all else fails, you can usually find us at the Staggering Oak in the afternoon. 
I have some shopping to do at the Celtic guild (My years worth of soap and stuff for leather crafting) and I usually look for my Secret Santa gift for the forum there. I'll be in a Gypsy skirt with a small dark blue dragon on my wrist.


----------



## ariella42

Wow, Jill, that looks awesome! I really want to go to a legit ren faire, but the only ones around here are the super-commercial, pirates-and-unicorns ones.


----------



## ariella42

By the way, hi again everyone! :wave: Things have been kinda crazy around here, but I'm going to my first show this weekend


----------



## margaret

Mountain State Fair, Ariella?
I wanted to go, but it didn't work out this year


----------



## KristiStone

Hey everyone! Sorry I just dropped out. It seems that I can't think about more than one kind of animal at a time, lol. I'm on chinchillas right now. The humidity has been ugly, so I've been working on washing all of their fleece floor liners, feed bowls and waterers today. And doing eye, teeth, feet, and genital checks (fun, fun). At least I'm learning a lot!

Great news, though---I got the service memo I need to register my Naomi with ADGA. I knew I would be getting one, but I thought I wouldn't get it from the person I did. She emailed it, which makes things really convenient (I think?). Will send my paperwork in sometime this week, I hope. Yay! My goat issues are all solved---well, except the breeding part---and kidding! Life on a farm, I guess!


----------



## ariella42

margaret said:


> Mountain State Fair, Ariella?
> I wanted to go, but it didn't work out this year


Yep  Too bad you couldn't make it.


----------



## margaret

Have fun! How many goats are you taking?


----------



## ariella42

Only 4. We have to take them in the back of my Toyota Matrix, so we're a bit limited


----------



## margaret

That's quite enough for a first show! I only took 2 to our first show And we transported them in the back of an old van until last year.
be sure to let us know how you do


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Margaret, Ariella, do you know anyone in NC that has a black Nubian buck or buckling for sale?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I keep finding baby spiders crawling on me... They have white bodies and brown or orange legs.. I can't really tell, they are too small.. The only spiders I smash are the ones that dare to crawl on me!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Man, hope they get this fire under control! It's only a couple miles from Kristi's house and has grown from 4400 acres to 14000 just today. 10% contained, they're prepared to evacuate if need be. I saw a pic her sister took of the sky today, nothing but red and black over there...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no.... I hope they can control it soon......


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did I tell you I might have a buyer for Franklin?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, I don't think you did.

In better news, I'm doing phenomenally better than prior years! I just registered 3 goats :lol: I haven't done that in almost 9 years :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! I also might have a buyer for Galaxy..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But she's never looked better! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They want her for 4-h and milk.. She should be a great milker!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, that's fine then. For whatever reason I always assume it's going to be a meat buyer :lol: That's where Nehru went.... but I don't usually like people getting my bucks anyway, so.... :shrug: Actually that's where that entire crew of goats went that day...


----------



## Jasmar

Does anyone dress up their goats for Halloween? My teen daughters are thinking about taking two of our more unflappable goat is trick-or-treating.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've never done that, but I did have a kid born on Halloween once  Take pictures if you do dress them up!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Meat buyers take Alpines?? They don't seem like good meat goats... Poor Nehru..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Where do you think Kristi's 20 buck kids go every year, she only actually sells 2-3 a year for breeding  All my excess buck kids go to the meat market too
And Nehru was pretty fat, definitely some tacos on him


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That just makes me sad... I'm glad I have a good home lined up for Obsidian..


----------



## ariella42

I don't know of anyone with a black buck for sale right now, but Paul Fox in Eastern TN will probably have one in the spring. Who's looking for one?


----------



## margaret

I think Renay had one earlier this year https://www.facebook.com/Frog-Flat-Farm-173715432311/timeline/ and I don't remember seeing that he was sold.
I could be wrong, but if you back to this spring I do think she had a black buckling for sale.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey guys, anyone know if I have a doe I haven't transferred yet, as long as it's all signed and dated, I can still show her right?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ariella42 said:


> I don't know of anyone with a black buck for sale right now, but Paul Fox in Eastern TN will probably have one in the spring. Who's looking for one?


Someone that contacted me on FB

Thanx for the link Margaret. I'll look into it


----------



## CritterCarnival

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hey guys, anyone know if I have a doe I haven't transferred yet, as long as it's all signed and dated, I can still show her right?


I think I saw something that said yes, and if you win anything you just sign as "agent"...but I am absolutely NOT certain of that.

If you call or send an e-mail to the folks at ADGA, they will be happy to help you. Even with all the heck that's been breaking loose at ADGA, those office folks try their best and have been doing a wonderful job coping.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I talked to a show friend and she says yes, just sign as an agent  so that works great lol 

Thank you


----------



## margaret

Skyla there was a recent post on here about that, and someone posted somethimg from ADGA's website that said the goat has to be in you name I would call and ask them to find out for sure


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well the lady I talked to does a lot of buying and showing, so I'm pretty confident that she knows  plus she had bought some goats back in the spring that she still hasn't registered and I believe she went out to a show or two with them


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, I used to show as an agent all the time. And a transfer acts as your bill of sale, as soon as your name is on it, and the owner has signed it, the goat is yours.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Lacie that is what I thought


----------



## margaret

Well OK I guess you can then! I know our State Fair doesn't accept signed transfers because of premiums but I guess other shows do
When is your show Skyla?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's Oct. 10th, but I wanted to be sure I didn't have to send in her papers with a rush fee..

I have three? I need to transfer still lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Slacker!


----------



## margaret

I do the same thing, wait till last minute then end up having to rush them. I had a bunch of kids that needed transferred but thankfully remembered to do it last month, ADGA's slow right now because they stopped processing stuff for a while in June.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Anybody have a cool vet that signs off on online Rx orders? These pirates want $70 a bottle for lute, when I can get it for like $20 a bottle online if I had one to sign off on it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wish Lacie! Lol


----------



## sassykat6181

Who needs toys when you have a tractor to play on?


----------



## ariella42

Well, the jr. doe show was today. Harle placed 3rd of of 7 in intermediate Alpine kids behind two other kids from the same breeder who went on to be GCH and RGCH, so I was pretty happy with that. Firefly placed 6th of 17 in junior Nubian kids (originally 18, but one was DQ due to a second orifice on her teat). Serenity was in the same class and placed second to last. So, not the best day for my Nubians, but that's okay. I'm hoping Serenity will grow out of her gawkiness. DH has started calling her Ms. High-Butt since it seems her back end is growing faster than her front :hammer:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Sweet Attie


----------



## COgoatLover25

Congrats on your show Ariella  sounds like Firefly did well!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I am a slacker lol!  

Sounds like a pretty good day Ariella!

Lol! Looks like a fun toy Kat 

Ugh... Got home from work at like 9pm... We closed at 5....  all our registers were down so me and another girl stayed for a few hours to manually enter all the sales in... Ugh...


----------



## ariella42

Yeah, we were pretty happy except for Serenity. DH called her a loser :lol: She's a sweetheart though. She had one little girl at the fair who kept coming up and petting her because she was friendly and soft


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sounds like you had fun Ariella! Congrats on the platings! I hope serenity levels out


----------



## ariella42

Thanks, Dee  We're showing Ani tomorrow and I was warned that everyone was going to be overuddered and I should have milked her out earlier. Hopefully, she'll look good anyway.


----------



## goathiker

Some judges won't place an over uddered doe.


----------



## ariella42

I hope this one won't, because then Ani would have a much better shot! I'm sure she'll do alright regardless, but I don't have any great expectations.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Congrats Ariella! 

Made DH a little mad, I was playing with his welding stuff while he was gone today :lol: BUT there was good reason! A leg broke off the goat feeder, so I went ahead and cut all the legs off and welded new ones on. If I had a spare barrel I would cut it in half and put that on, then I would have had almost a brand new feeder :lol: But that will have to wait until I have a spare... and until he forgets about it  
He's not happy... "What if you went blind?", "What if you caught something on fire?", "You could have really hurt yourself cutting that" blah blah blah  He forgets I used to mix explosives and pack them to blow up rock :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Men...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:doh: I just realized I know a vet that might do the online ok for me.... DH's nephew! I'll just make an appointment to get a microchip or something and causally slide that question in and hope he says yes!! :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ardi's dam is nice and plump lol, she's pretty tho!!! Except for those pasterns...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She is very pretty!  agreed on the pasterns, but a lovely doe none the less!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Very nice doe! Someone is coming to meet Franklin today


----------



## COgoatLover25

Franklins a handsome boy!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx  did you get my email?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I couldn't get a good body shot of him, but check out these cute photo bombers!


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Thanx  did you get my email?


Yep! I'll PM you in a bit


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I got my car washed yesterday and today it is covered in ash... I feel so bad for all the people and animals affected by the fire... I hope they can get them contained soon..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, kinda smokey here. Thankfully it headed away from Kristi, bad for the others though.

So it'll take $125.50 to get caught up in my registrations :lol: Transferring 2, registering the 2nd Baby Grey, Gracie, Edna, Alillea (sp? who knows), Clarice, Fancy, Goober, Frannie, Fergie, Roxanne and Brigade.
I have to send in the transfers and Goober's paperwork, but the rest can be done online


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The sky here has been grey for two day.. I though fall decided to come but I guess it's just ash and smoke... It's so blazing hot still... You know this is the apocalypse right?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah DH got back to driving a couple days ago. They made him take time off when he broke his hand and wrist, because it was painful to shift, so he hasn't been out of the area for the past week and a half or so just doing traffic duty which he HATED :lol: Half of what he hated so bad is the really hilarious tan line he got from the cast. Halfway to his elbow to his knuckles didn't see the sun for almost 2 weeks, so that part lost all it's tan, while the rest of it remained quite bronze :lol:
But anyways he got back to driving the other day and he said at 9am it was 111 in Lincoln, and it was about 103 at the house here. Yuck. I forget how hot he said it was in Quintet and everywhere else, but it was really hot everywhere.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just went and got some grain.. It was so grossly muggy and hot, I've decided I'm not leaving the house for the rest of the day.. I'm going to sit under the fan and watch tv..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You do that, I'm just now on whelping duty :lol: Boy #1 has arrived


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is it mine??


----------



## CritterCarnival

I love the new online registration feature at ADGA. I just registered 2 babies online on Tuesday morning and I already have the certificates, they came in the mail on Saturday...

I also have 2 that I have to mail in, so I'm waiting until some of the backlog at the office has lessened a bit before I send them in. 

It's been nice being able to use the Subscription Report feature for free. I'll probably be paying for a subscription next year when the freebie period ends...


----------



## ariella42

Wow, it's hot out there still! It peaked in the 60s here today. It was so cold this morning I ended up buying Serenity a little doggie blanket/coat to keep warm. She was shivering and hunched up so pathetically I thought she was horribly ill. 

I hope they get the fires under control soon!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's so hot here, I wish it would just snow! And I hate snow!!


----------



## ariella42

Haha, when we left this morning it was so cold and windy John asked if it was going to start snowing in October this year. I hope not! :lol:


----------



## ariella42

I just want a bit more of the in-between weather. It seems like it's going straight from boiling to freezing right now.


----------



## ariella42

By the way, Ani placed dead last out of 12 :mecry: We were up against some really nice does, so it didn't surprise me that she didn't win, but I didn't expect last. Apparently, it was, at least partially, my fault. It was cold and she kept hunching up and shaking. I was told I should have kept her pinched down more. Hopefully we'll both do better next year.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

CritterCarnival said:


> I love the new online registration feature at ADGA. I just registered 2 babies online on Tuesday morning and I already have the certificates, they came in the mail on Saturday...
> 
> I also have 2 that I have to mail in, so I'm waiting until some of the backlog at the office has lessened a bit before I send them in.
> 
> It's been nice being able to use the Subscription Report feature for free. I'll probably be paying for a subscription next year when the freebie period ends...


I haven't registered a dang thing in almost 9 years, and I am LOVING the online stuff! I registered 3 kids on Tuesday night I believe it was too, still waiting on their papers, but I have the emailed dupes. I paid for the reports though :lol:
I'm only going to send in the 3 papers, the rest I'm doing online. It's faster and cheaper, I love both of those things! :greengrin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, probably not, this so far is a 100% red litter..... again....Up to 4 now, half and half, at least another 4 to go probably. 

Aww, that sucks Ariella  Next time you'll do better!


----------



## ariella42

Thanks, Lacie. I felt kind of rotten about it  I'm sure we'll get better, but I wish I had at least shown her at her best this year. On the upside, I think Harle will be quite nice and hopefully throw some great kids 

Edit: Sorry, Lacie - I read Dee in your post and her name was on my mind :lol:


----------



## ariella42

DH has a copilot now :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, she has a pretty face though


----------



## ariella42

She does. She was second to last in her class though :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Lacie, you know dogs. Would you give me a little advice about a possible purchase on this thread? http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f207/advice-possible-lgd-purchase-181179/


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry Ariella... But atleast you tried! I don't think I would have even gone if it was that cold!...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey Jill, you use the KB pen right? Do those tattoos last as long as the plier ones?


----------



## goathiker

I haven't worn it out yet. The needle needs replaced once in awhile.
Going to upload some pictures, it's an easy way to move them to my computer: lol:


----------



## goathiker

More


----------



## goathiker

Grandson in jail


----------



## goathiker

In the stocks


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Looks like you guys had fun!  I wanna go!  :lol:

I meant does the ink stay in as long, do the tats fade much?  Considering buying one, I think I'd do yellow on black ears and green for the rest if I did though, so I wouldn't even need a flashlight :chin:


----------



## goathiker

It stays forever, just treat it like a human tattoo, healing it with Bactrin. I use Teal on everyone, it's much brighter than the needle pokes.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Awesome, me thinks I might invest in one! I might tattoo the dogs too, or is that animal cruelty these days?


----------



## ariella42

That looks like it was a blast, Jill! I have to drag myself to bed now. I REALLY don't want to go to work tomorrow. More than usual, I mean :lol: Goodnight, everyone!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

http://bunnyrabbit.com/price/tattoo.htm#KBTatt Did you get yours from here?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Night Ariella!

Up to 6 pups, half n half, all reds. She's such a slow whelper.... I don't think I want to breed her again :coffee2:


----------



## goathiker

Yep, that's the one.


----------



## goathiker

G'Night Ariella


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cool! I think I'll get some yellow too and play around with that...

I need to cut the grass in the front yard... It's literally as tall as I am now :shock:


----------



## goathiker

Mine looks like tan shag carpet :lol: Not sure I've ever seen everything in this area dying before.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I guess I'm glad I have a green jungle, much prettier than brown, and never mind a shag carpet :lol:


----------



## goathiker

That's okay, I was going to kill and replant this fall... Now I don't need to spray.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Then it worked out for the best then, right?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

One last question on the tattoo pen! Is it very hard to clean? Or pretty simple?


----------



## goathiker

It's easy, just pick up some alcohol in it and run it through the needle.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That looks like a lot of fun Jill! I especially like the goat and cart! Lacie, I'm pretty sure some show dogs are tattooed instead of microchipped.. I could be wrong but I thought I heard it somewhere.. (I'm just a great source of information aren't I..)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You're so informative Dee! :lol: Anways, up to 8, where I guessed it. Doesn't really feel like there's anymore in there. I got impatient and gave her some oxy, got the last two out in about 20 minutes, how it should be! :lol: I hate whelping her, she likes to take over an hour in between puppies, by the time she gets to the 4th one the rest are usually in distress, covered in crap with detaching placentas :GAAH: 
The other females are excellent whelpers, her mother could pop 13 out in about 4-5 hours, the time it takes her to get barely 4 out :eyeroll:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol how old is she? Can she retire maybe?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She's 3 going on 4, hardly old at all  But I don't know, she's the laziest whelper EVER. She gave me the stink eye after her shot because god forbid she actually push and do any work herself :lol:
And she likes to chew cords too short....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol well maybe she should just be fired then....


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

None of my does have come into heat yet - last year they started in August. - Could the high temps delay their heat cycles?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Only my yearling has been coming into heat I think.. I would bet that the temps are affecting them somewhat..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm bored... I can't tell if I'm hungry or thirsty.... This is why I should always drink beer, if I had some beer in my system I wouldn't be hungry or thirsty! Or at least I wouldn't care if I was..


----------



## margaret

CritterCarnival said:


> I love the new online registration feature at ADGA. I just registered 2 babies online on Tuesday morning and I already have the certificates, they came in the mail on Saturday...
> 
> I also have 2 that I have to mail in, so I'm waiting until some of the backlog at the office has lessened a bit before I send them in.
> 
> It's been nice being able to use the Subscription Report feature for free. I'll probably be paying for a subscription next year when the freebie period ends...


That's good to hear, I have some I need to register!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugh.... I hate mornings...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Who doesn't


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have two hobo children here, I think I have it worse, considering the girl child is SUCH a drama queen, really wears on my nerves :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Sounds like you're having fun Lacie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hmm... I know *some* morning people lol!

Oh fun Lacie lol!


----------



## goathiker

Would someone turn off the air conditioning outside please? I'm freezing...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's freezing here too


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ugh, boy do my daughters pick winners.... this guy makes me so mad, I don't know why she's been with him for almost 15 years....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'll agree with you there Lacie, your daughters sure know how to pick 'em


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Would someone turn off the air conditioning outside please? I'm freezing...


I'm praying it will start dumping rain soon to put the fires out.. I don't like the ash all over my car... And all the posts about lost houses and missing pets is so sad....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is founder in goats caused from being too fat?


----------



## goathiker

From overeating daily, sudden access to a large amount of grain, or from a bad infection anywhere in the body. So yes, being fat can lead to founder.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wonder if Galaxy is foundering... She started laying down more, now she's almost always laying down and eating... Face in food bowl but laying down... I switched their food to a grass alfalfa mix... Hope it helps...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She definitely over eats... But she has no access to grain... I've seen way fatter goats then her (like the one Lindsey posted yesterday)... But she has a small frame....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I either just missed Clarice, or she's not all the way in yet. So tricky telling when she is in heat!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think temper is in heat too, she had some gross stuff on her tail this morning


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, Clarice has dried stickyness. But on the off chance that it's not too late, I held her for Vigilante.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But I'm not breeding Temper till I get that Jacobs pride buck over here! Lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hey guys :wave: Did y'all scare off the new peeps? :lol:

Waiting to breed until November...Saanen to sable...and 2 nubians to a nubian


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yea, idk what happened to them... They were here then gone


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well that stinks! Maybe they'll be back :shrug:

How are you? I have been uber busy....between driving three working kids around, doing my shows, chores and making products I have no time!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm ok, still looking for a place to move..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So if anyone would like to donate a few hundred thousand dollars, I'll send my address


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ only if they send me some too! Lol!

So, found out today that one of our very good customers at work raises Anatolians! Now I have to ask her questions about them lol!


----------



## KristiStone

I'm here still---just following along mostly. Since I don't know much about goats, it's hard to jump into the conversation. Not to mention I've got chinchillas on the brain for the past few days-----totally different than goats, so yeah.

What a bummer about the fire up north. We've had times where ash was all over everything and MAN the air is awful when that happens....not to mention the heat. All together it is so unpleasant. Wishing you all up north clear air and fires quickly extinguished. 

Today was a grocery shopping day, which took hours. I got home to my son telling me that we had left the front door wide open. Good thing we live at the end of a dirt road. The UPS guy must have been wondering why we didn't answer the door. Also a good thing that he is nice. :-/


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lol Kristi...yes, I have done the same!

You're leaving your grams place, HappyCal?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yea, looking for a more permanent situation. There are too many people here so too much room for conflict to arise..


----------



## goathiker

I have my ferret eating a full raw diet now. He feels so much better.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What about sunny? She still doing well?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I've had about all the drama I can stand for the day.... you can't solve a problem when there's only one solution that you don't care to use :hair:


----------



## KristiStone

goathiker said:


> I have my ferret eating a full raw diet now. He feels so much better.


I wish chins could eat fresh fruits and veg. Do ferrets also eat meat, or are they only fruit and veggie eaters?

Sorry HappyCali and Little Bits for whatever you guys are going through. Sounds rough.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks, this too shall pass. Thankfully it doesn't directly involve me, I just get to hear all the sob stories, and she doesn't want to do anything about it because she doesn't want to be alone.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh Lacie tell me about it!! I just dealt with something like that myself... Ugh... I'm a fairly drama free type of person so it was all driving me crazy! Haha!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did I ever post this over the top belly shot of Galaxy? I think it was Kat that asked for it? It's not even her rumen bulging out.. It's the other side.. She's a cow... And yea, that "hole" in the hay in the bin there is where her face rests while she lays down next to it..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's pretty cute though.. Maybe I will keep her since I'm keeping Eddie, he needs a friend


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Jill, your favorite site has betrayed me :lol: I ordered 2 bottles of baycox from racehorsemeds, and they sent me the wrong stuff!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What did they send you??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

two bottles of 2.5% instead of two bottles of the 5%


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh that sucks...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, so I'm going to see if they'll refund me for it or send the right stuff....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Are those fires getting close to you Lacie?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, not really. There's one in Oroville, but that's like a little over an hour away. Then there's the ones by Kristi, but she's 3hrs away.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So how's they like the grain? Even though it was a little stale..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They like the grain  probably better that it's kinda dry bc last time I tried a molasses type grain they hated it..


----------



## goathiker

Um, I just said they were a bit less shady. I don't use compounded substances on my critters :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I guess I better get in the shower... As much as I don't want to go to work tomorrow... Patrick took a few days off to take care of his mom.. I wish I got PTO so I could help more...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I guess the room mate is in the shower.. I'll have to wait unless I want to make him really angry and only get half pressure water for both of us..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What do you use for coccidia Jill?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

*poof*


----------



## goathiker

I haven't had a case of coccidia here for a long while. If I did have one I would use SMZ-TMZ or Albon.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Smz works for cocci?? I didn't know! Albon stopped working for my goats


----------



## goathiker

Yep, SMZ is sulfa too. It also works for pneumonia, hoof rot, etc.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Interesting! Is it RX only? Seems like it would be expensive?


----------



## goathiker

It's RX, about 30.00 for a bottle of 100 tabs.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh I guess that makes more sense, I've only seen it in liquid form since we only use it for rabbits lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's killing me to see all these missing pets and burned down homes...


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, it's sad but... People have plenty of time to prepare for getting their pets out.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I saw a bunch of posts that the roads got blocked before they could get back up to their house to get the pets out...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just feel bad for all the scared animals not knowing where to go... Especially the ones that burned down with their homes because they were left locked inside....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I guess I'm just looking for something to grieve over bc I don't want to think about what's going on in my own life... I'm always deflecting..


----------



## goathiker

Sooo... Put it to use. Get some training and become an EAMT.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Where?


----------



## goathiker

http://www.azhumane.org/our-services/animal-rescue-eamt/


----------



## NyGoatMom

Jill that's great you have your ferret on a raw diet....

I've had to borrow a friends car while my DH fixes my moms car, So of course something went wrong with it while I'm using it  The fan decided to quit this morning.


----------



## NyGoatMom

On top of my hand mixer breaking yesterday along with my DH breaking his torque wrench after the stores were closed....so yet ANOTHER delay in getting the car fixed.


----------



## sassykat6181

Came across this super cute pic on fb today


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Aw 

So I'm just going to give up on life :lol: Anyone know how to prime factorize the cubed root of 343 and have the answer be 7? Or prime factor the cubed root of 512 and have the answer be 8? 
I can factor it just fine the regular way, but in their example they have the cubed root of 216 and their factors are like 2 cubed multiplied by 3 cubed, then they break it down to have a final answer of 6... I looked at it for about 45 minutes now, and my head's just not wrapping around all it can think is wtf :lol: 
My way seems a heck of a lot simpler....


----------



## Ranger1

Lacie, 
Where did you get that problem from?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But on the bright side the med company is sending out the right stuff today and I get to keep the other stuff too. And my soap stuff is on the way


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ranger1 said:


> Lacie,
> Where did you get that problem from?


7th grade common core math


----------



## goathiker

The answer is 6 x 6 x 6 = 216

(2 x 3) = 6 
(6 x 6 =36 
(36 x 6) = 216


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So how do you do that with a 7, or 11?


----------



## goathiker

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So how do you do that with a 7, or 11?


With my scientific calculator :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Jill!! Using a calculator! That does not help those who do not own said type of calculator :lol: Can I just assume it's the number times 1?


----------



## Ranger1

I knew it. That's one reason why I hate common core. They make the kids do it in a way that is much harder and takes much longer. Having been homeschooled, I think it is just a way to both garble the minds of the parents and take up all the extra time kids spend sitting in class.


----------



## margaret

Lacie that looks very...un-fun:lol:
Ariella, you won't be at the State Fair next month will you?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's seriously the worse. They only give you exactly ONE example of what they're supposed to be learning, there's hardly any definitions or anything in there. Basically "here's a bunch of crap, we don't know what it is either, good luck!" :hair:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ugh, so disappointed right now *sigh
Apparently I'm not going to be able to get that Boer doe.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That sucks, why not?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Apparently she mysteriously went lame and the seller doesn't feel comfortable selling her to me...


----------



## margaret

I agree with you Ranger1
Are they seriously giving that kind of crap to 7th graders?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well that sucks Lindsey, sorry. 

Yep Margaret, amazing isn't it.... like it's vital to their survival in life.... :eyeroll:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'll get over it...eventually lol. I just hope she didn't realize how good of a deal she was giving me then decided to come up with a reason to back out 

On a side note...isn't this adorable?


----------



## goathiker

Except for the mouse part :lol: That's a Dumbo Rat, I know this lady.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I know lol :doh: mice are so much smaller, idk how you could mix them up that easily


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

People are selling baycox for $90 per 2oz on ebay now :lol: I'm missing the opportunity of a lifetime :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Join in Lacie!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That would be unethical of me :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Uh huh


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just got up for a refill and my cats be like "oh, you're heading that way! You must be going to feed me again!"


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Needy cats... that's part of why I hate them :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need another refill... I hope they are sleeping so I don't trip over them.... Just one more then I gotta go to bed.. I swear.. Wish I had brownies..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's cold now....... It went from super hot to weird humidity to hot days followed by very cold windy nights...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's been sprinkling and windy here


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So far no water from the sky here... But the cloud patterns are definitely strange... Sometimes I can't tell if it's clouds of smoke..


----------



## sassykat6181

Squirrels are getting ready for winter.....in my attic! I noticed a piece of missing soffit just next to the dormer. Squirrel poked its head out and watched me watch him. Grrr. Trap set inside and wire screening put over the hole. Its always something


----------



## Goatzrule

Just shot them..they will never come back :greengrin: Brownies sounds good but Im making a cookie....one cookie....one really big cookie...that way if mom asks how many I had I can honestly say one


----------



## margaret

Goatzrule said:


> Just shot them..they will never come back :greengrin: Brownies sounds good but Im making a cookie....one cookie....one really big cookie...that way if mom asks how many I had I can honestly say one


:lol: Good idea Kelsie!


----------



## Goatzrule

thank you :laugh: although it would have been a good idea to get the butter out and ready before I started mashing with my hands :scratch: oops. I want another goat..........


----------



## margaret

Me too:lol:
Not that I need one...well I sort of do need another buck. I shouldn't be but I'm getting another Alpine buck after this fall


----------



## Goatzrule

I get another one and for about a week it's like i don't need another one, I don't need another one, I don't need another one.....but look at that one. :lol: TGS is anti rehab for goat addicts


----------



## margaret

Goatzrule said:


> I get another one and for about a week it's like i don't need another one, I don't need another one, I don't need another one.....but look at that one. :lol: TGS is anti rehab for goat addicts


I know the feeling! "I do NOT need that doe, I do NOT need that doe, I do NOT need that doe...dang she's gorgeous, well maybe I DO need that doe':ROFL:


----------



## margaret

Goatzrule said:


> TGS is anti rehab for goat addicts


That is SOOO true!


----------



## Goatzrule

The amount of self control......


----------



## margaret

Self control...I'm a little lacking in that department:lol:


----------



## Goatzrule

me too, they are all so pretty :drool:


----------



## KristiStone

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Needy cats... that's part of why I hate them :lol:


Haaa...our cat X-Box will hit us if she's not done with us petting her.



HappyCaliGoats said:


> So far no water from the sky here... But the cloud patterns are definitely strange... Sometimes I can't tell if it's clouds of smoke..


We got a good bunch of rain yesterday. So much that it carried a lot of our dirt down to the bottom of the property! El Nino might render our property flat after it's done with us this winter!

But seriously, it's done my garden so well to have been watered by actual rain.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Jill... When should I start giving the girls the medicated crumble and how much? My show is Oct. 10th..


----------



## Goatzrule

You're going to Sandwich????


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yup  
Was going to do the Big E too, but my dad was upset it was cutting into his hunting season lol


----------



## Goatzrule

lol my dad doesnt have a choice, hopkinton was the best though, not for showing cuz it was the same guy as last year and he hates NDs. But socially it was fun and the girls looked good.....guess what!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He asked if I could do one or the other and he is the one driving the trailer so I have to give him that 
And I get to go to the Deerfield fair now so it works out, and it's nice cause I get in for free! Work is paying! Lol!

What?


----------



## Goatzrule

OMG really!!! Watch the show......Travis and I got to talk a couple times in person for once..I think he really loves me and I'm pretty sure and I love him a lot too but I really hope this isn't a game hes playing...I don't think it is but I dont want to get hurt even if we don't date for awhile. I guessed we both agreed on that but he treats me differently than everyone else (in a good way) I'm kinda happy, no one knows anything about so that's good. Im trying so hard to be patient and I know he works but im not the most patient but I want him tooooo spend time with me


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Going on Sunday... I do have to do some stuff for work while I'm there, but I'm sure I'll take a walk through the goat tent and say hi 

That's cool  
And I know the feeling


----------



## Goatzrule

you're going to miss the show  
We like finially had some time alone and we were talking and I asked him where we stood then he said he really really liked me but didn't feel comfortable getting into a relationship cuz of age then like two minutes after he kissed me. So I don't really know where we stand anymore


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sorry!

Guys are confusing


----------



## Goatzrule

They really are. I need more input, anyone?
Oh well Paradise is getting big


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol

I need pics of her! You bringing her to Deerfield? Or are you going to Sandwich?


----------



## Goatzrule

Both, maybe we can set her up at sandwich and the rest of the herd for a well needed photo shoot


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah, I can help you with that at Sandwich


----------



## Goatzrule

yeah you are like the only one I know who can take good pictures, we should do a photo op annually after each kidding lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! My sister helps me with mine, and I wish I had more/better help lol!
And show days are always the best for pictures  lol!


----------



## Goatzrule

they are always looking their best, ill help you take pictures if you want


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yup 
Cool thanks


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The coyotes are getting brave.... One just charged at my larger pit dog.... If she wasn't half ***** cat she would have eaten it.... I know that thing couldn't have been as big as her... i just saw eyes and shadows but she's over 70# and I've never seen a coyote around here close to her size so she's just bein a baby.. She ran back after it though... Idk how far it went, I called her back before she crossed the hill crest in case it was a trap..


----------



## Goatzrule

Thats scary, the coyotes here aren't that brave....If it were me Id be sleeping in the goats pen with a gun, Coyotes are pack animals right?


----------



## goathiker

They aren't really pack animals here and they weigh about 30 lbs. These that people are seeing acting in different and weird ways are either Coy-dogs or Coy-wolves. 
Don't believe the .gov hype about needing to "reintroduce" wolves either. They have always lived in OR, my whole life... The "wolves" they snared in Alaska were hybrid dogs. I was up there while it was going on :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We have both coy-dogs and Coy-wolves here... They can be fairly bold and are often enough in packs... And then there are just the yotes...  ugh... Darn critters  lol


----------



## KristiStone

We saw something that looked like a coyote in a neighborhood the other day on the way to the vet. Never saw one before, whatever it was, and we were really suprised it was out in daylight just chillin' in the neighborhood.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I'll be ready next time... These guys, whatever they are, will NOT be having any pit bull or goat snacks any time soon!


----------



## KristiStone

MAN, I feel lazy today. Does anyone else feel it too? The weather is awesome and alls I wanna do is sit here and read forums, drink iced coffee, and watch old episodes of the Amazing Race. *falls apart*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*waves hands in air* I'm feeling pretty lazy now that I'm home from work.... Blah... Lol


----------



## goathiker

You can start those pellets about 3 days before the show Skyla. That will be plenty of time to build up.


----------



## KristiStone

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> *waves hands in air* I'm feeling pretty lazy now that I'm home from work.... Blah... Lol


At least you went to work!

On another note, I made my call to the owner of the buck that I'm hoping to breed Naomi to. Looks like we'll be setting something up soon. In the meantime, I'm watching Naomi's back end every day to see if anything is happening back there. Don't want to make the half hour trip more times than I have to. :lovey:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not that I wanted to! Haha! I had to drag my tired butt out of bed too early this morning...
But I was out at two today, so I can't complain too much, lol! That's better then my regular 10hr days haha!

So exciting!!  i need to keep a better eye on my girls... I want to breed either the end of this month, or beginning of next month, but haven't caught any for sure heats to know when to expect them


----------



## KristiStone

Yeah, it hasn't been easy to see. Sometimes she has crusty stuff on her tail hairs and a little dried discharge, but I never see anything wet. Not a lot of flagging or vocalizing, she's pretty mellow all in all. I'm hoping I can get a buck rag from somewhere to help me out a little.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My boys are babies so don't stink too much this year, otherwise I would send you one.. 
I hate waiting for breeding season though, I'm so impatient lol! I get so excited to see what I get for kids, and how udders look


----------



## KristiStone

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> My boys are babies so don't stink too much this year, otherwise I would send you one..
> I hate waiting for breeding season though, I'm so impatient lol! I get so excited to see what I get for kids, and how udders look


Aww you're sweet to say that.  I am just learning what to do, this will be our first breeding season---actually our first breeding of ANY kind, ever! I'm excited, but nervous. Thankfully, I have two good friends that are well-versed in goats that can help me if anything goes wrong.

Now chinchillas are another story.... :grin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Some are pretty tricky to tell sometimes. I'm pretty sure all my does have had their first "silent" heat cycle. Unfortunately they think my baby bucks are not very manly :lol: They're smelly, but they don't really know how to call in the ladies yet, they mostly just blubber amongst each other when one of the girls happen to walk by :lol:


----------



## margaret

My does don't like little bucks either.
I tried to breed 2 of them to my young buck, they acted like they'd touched an electric wire when they saw him:lol: They tried to knock me over in their furious attempts to get away from him. they loved Adonis though:lol:


----------



## KristiStone

I used to know a guy named Adonis.

But aside from that, yeah, perhaps my girl is having a "silent heat". I've got lotsa learning to do, though, so I could be wrong!


----------



## Goatzrule

My little guys are pretty good for only being 5months, Im not sure if they smell because my nose is stuffed up. I'm pretty much done sitting in their pen because they are now learning their pee can be a weapon.............


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kristi I can send you a buck rag if you need, my adult buck is quite potent and willing to share with everyone.. 

Lacie, your bucklings stink already? Mine are peeing all over themselves and blubbering at the ladies but they don't stink... Obsidian didn't stink very much through his first rut, but these guys don't smell at all.... Their skin already feels gross like a buck though..


----------



## KristiStone

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Kristi I can send you a buck rag if you need, my adult buck is quite potent and willing to share with everyone..


Oh would you?? That is so nice of you, I would love that. Please let me know what I owe you for your time and for shipping, I understand it's not a pleasant task to make a buck rag! Thank you HappyCaliGoats! :thankU:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No problem, just PM me your address! I'll just make it win paper towels and put it in a few zip lock baggies, it should only be a few bucks to send. And you can call me Dee


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Why do some people like to not talk to me till late at night? Lol! I get so bored waiting for them every night and I could be sleeping! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol maybe they work all day?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No, he doesn't always lol! Even on his days off he only talks to me come 10-11 pm lol! We talk for hours once he comes on, but my goodness!  lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol maybe that's just his happy hour lol! That's about the time I used to chat with guys when I was younger.. I guess that's why I sleep so much now, I didn't get to do it much back then


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! That's probably what drove me to break into actually napping now a days lol :lol: 

I just wish it was slightly earlier lol! Like 9-9:30 lol! Sometimes he comes on that early haha!
And we do talk most mornings a little bit too, exchanging good mornings and such, but our real conversations are late into the nights lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Just start logging off earlier and he will start coming on earlier  go to bed a few times before he gets on. He will be sad he missed you


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think he comes on late cause that's when he's alone and his parents aren't around lol! I do fall asleep on him sometimes and vice versa lol! And we both get upset we missed eachother lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I bet


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*blushes* heheh!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is t it really late where you are now?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's 11:24 
And we normally talk till about 1:30-2:00 lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no.. I can't stay up that late lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Kristi I can send you a buck rag if you need, my adult buck is quite potent and willing to share with everyone..
> 
> Lacie, your bucklings stink already? Mine are peeing all over themselves and blubbering at the ladies but they don't stink... Obsidian didn't stink very much through his first rut, but these guys don't smell at all.... Their skin already feels gross like a buck though..


Oh yes, I'll smell like them all day even if I _feed_ them, don't even have to touch them, just have to be near them....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So a couple of you might know of the guy from the feed store I mention from time to time, Scotty with the missing teeth. He's now taken up driving from his dads feed store over to the one my middle daughter works at so he can write her love notes and run out the door as soon as he hands them to her, or he calls her at work to tell her he thinks she's sooo beautiful :lol: She's married with two kids, and he has an ex wife, a current wife, two daughters and a girl friend on the side :shock: 
I find it hilarious though hearing about him expressing his undying love for her almost daily :ROFL: His no teeth creep out the other girls that work there :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lacie you know too many creepy people! Lol


----------



## KristiStone

Thanks Dee, I'll PM you now! You're a dear!


----------



## goathiker

Mean while in Oregon, I just brushed out my bucks beautiful white cape. 
What year was V?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well BF just scared the heck out of me! He called out of breath and asked me to open the back gate.. He's on his Harley so this requires me to run up hill through the buck pen and cut some ropes, move a tire and untie some more ropes.... After all that I asked why he had to come through the back... He said he just wanted to switch it up..... I already had the front garage door open for him! :GAAH: now I smell like a buck and I had my hands stabbed by old frayed yellow ropes...... And a mild heart attack to top it off... :hair: why....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Men :roll: :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Mean while in Oregon, I just brushed out my bucks beautiful white cape.
> What year was V?


Tattoo V? That was 2005


----------



## COgoatLover25

So guys, need opinions, what do you think of doing this hair color with just a few pink peekaboos that are barely visible ?


----------



## sassykat6181

I like it! I've been thinking about doing something different. Need to hide the grey


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I like the pink better.... I got peekaboos before, I didn't like them after a few days then ended up getting full highlights


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thanks Kat! You'll have to post a pic of what you get done!


I liked the pink too, but I'm sorta going for the subtle touch now. Not as high maintenance as the full on pink.


----------



## Goatzrule

does anyone else have really short patience like just can't wait for like anything? I don't have any and I know I don't but I'm trying to but it's driving me up the wall and I don't know what to do to extend my patience.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Frankly, I think we're all impatient. Some people just have learned to handle it better than others. Something that's helped me learn to be patient is to put that extra energy into something useful  it makes time go a lot faster, plus, I get a lot of things done


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't have great patience either :lol:

But I tend to keep myself busy like Lindsay haha!


----------



## Goatzrule

mines so bad if you make me wait too long I will disown you, i dont know why but its there is this guy that I really really like (I was talking to skyla about him on page either 2156-2157) i know he works and lives a good drive away but I don't know if he'll ever make time now he is acting all weird it's been a couple weeks since ive seen him and we really need a chance to talk, I really want to get to know him better...in person. But he never tries, I know he works so Im trying not to annoy him and everyones busy but I can't help it and I dont know what to do

Sorry about the rant :rant smilie:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Goatzrule said:


> mines so bad if you make me wait too long I will disown you, i dont know why but its there is this guy that I really really like (I was talking to skyla about him on page either 2156-2157) i know he works and lives a good drive away but I don't know if he'll ever make time now he is acting all weird it's been a couple weeks since ive seen him and we really need a chance to talk, I really want to get to know him better...in person. But he never tries, I know he works so Im trying not to annoy him and everyones busy but I can't help it and I dont know what to do
> 
> Sorry about the rant :rant smilie:


Idk, I know there's exceptions to this, but to me if a guy doesn't make time for you then you're just not on his priority list. Give it some time, maybe he is just really busy but that's just what I tend to think


----------



## Goatzrule

I know thats what im thinking, but I really hope its not true because I really love him and we've been best friend since I was nine


----------



## goathiker

Have you ever heard "don't wear your heart on your sleeve"? If you have to chase after a guy, he isn't worth chasing...


----------



## Goatzrule

im trying but its so hard, im trying to stay busy and ignore it and just hope but im losing patience, how long am I supposed to wait


----------



## goathiker

You wait until the guy comes along who puts you first, who is there annoying you every time you turn around, who has plans and dreams that mean something... Without being creepy. This is the guy who will take care of you through your life and try to never disappoint you with thought or deed.


----------



## Goatzrule

thanks it's nice to hear things other then, ignore it or just wait he'll come around. How many goats do you guys have?


----------



## goathiker

I have 6 of my own and 2 boarders.


----------



## KristiStone

COgoatLover25 said:


> So guys, need opinions, what do you think of doing this hair color with just a few pink peekaboos that are barely visible ?
> View attachment 99334


Love it!

Goatzrule: About the impatience thing and the guy.....I agree that we are all impatient, but something about love and having babies has a way of making us more impatient than we can stand. Still, I'm older, but my advice is to not chase after a guy. If he loves you back, he will chase you and make it known that he wants to get to know you the way you want to get to know him, and spend time with you. If you chase him, it will more than likely turn him off, and if it doesn't, it could set a precedent in your relationship that he doesn't have to try to go the extra mile for you. This is coming from a girl who used to chase guys as a teen, experienced lots of heartbreak, and has been married to a wonderful man who wanted to get to know me for the past 26 years. You'll get there, honey. Hugs.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I couldn't agree more with Jill and KristiStone!!  
And honestly Kelsie, even though he's a nice guy and all, you could do so much better


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Jill. The medicated crumbles... How long before the fair should I start feeding it? And how much?


----------



## Goatzrule

what are medicated crumbles?


----------



## goathiker

I answered back there somewhere :lol: 3 days before you leave and continue for 5 days after you come home.


----------



## Goatzrule

KristiStone said:


> Love it!
> 
> Goatzrule: About the impatience thing and the guy.....I agree that we are all impatient, but something about love and having babies has a way of making us more impatient than we can stand. Still, I'm older, but my advice is to not chase after a guy. If he loves you back, he will chase you and make it known that he wants to get to know you the way you want to get to know him, and spend time with you. If you chase him, it will more than likely turn him off, and if it doesn't, it could set a precedent in your relationship that he doesn't have to try to go the extra mile for you. This is coming from a girl who used to chase guys as a teen, experienced lots of heartbreak, and has been married to a wonderful man who wanted to get to know me for the past 26 years. You'll get there, honey. Hugs.


Thank you!!!! p.s. you can call me Kelsie


----------



## goathiker

They are a food that is medicated with a really gentle type of Tetracycline. They will help Skyla's goats not get Shipping Fever or a bacteria while they're at the show.


----------



## Goatzrule

oh cool I will have to try that for the shows, I know you already answered this but when do you start it and do I stop it after the last fair?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> I answered back there somewhere :lol: 3 days before you leave and continue for 5 days after you come home.


Awesome thank you Jill! 
LOL! It must have got lost! Sorry, I hadn't seen it! 
Would it hurt if I started a few days sooner then 3? I just want to be sure the picky ones are eating it well lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> I answered back there somewhere :lol: 3 days before you leave and continue for 5 days after you come home.


And Kelsie, this is what she said... ^^^


----------



## CritterCarnival

Which one do you recommend Jill? I'm taking a 4 month old to a show next weekend and would like to give him a fighting chance to stay healthy...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Just went back and looked for your reply Jill and I don't understand how I missed that! :lol: just think of me as Dory  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

CritterCarnival this is the one she had told me about and that I'm using  TSC carries it, and I ordered it from my feed store cause I get my employee discount lol


----------



## goathiker

A few days more don't matter. For Chlamydia we give for 6 weeks. 

I recommend the Aureomycin pellets but, CTC pellets work just as well.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok thanks Jill! 

And how much per goat shoul I feed?? Lol! It's confusing me! 

And it says nothing about really about withdrawal times... :/ I've been dumping milk, so not too worried, but I do have two people who buy fresh milk periodically...

And sorry for all the questions!! :/


----------



## goathiker

1 cup per 150 lbs. It doesn't have to more than close really. Give enough but, going over by even a quarter cup won't matter. Divide the dose into 2 feedings.


----------



## goathiker

The milk is fine. Oral is different that an injection. Tell them there is a chance that there is a tiny trace amount of tetracycline in there. There isn't enough to make any difference.


----------



## CritterCarnival

Thank you Skyla and Jill, much appreciated. :thumbup:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thank you Jill! You're awesome!  
I'll let my dad figure out all that math later lol! Or ask my friend to do it for me lol!

And no problem


----------



## KristiStone

Goatzrule said:


> Thank you!!!! p.s. you can call me Kelsie


Sure thing, Kelsie!

P.S. Nice to meet you.


----------



## COgoatLover25

So...I have someone in Canada interested in my ND buckling ...this could be interesting lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Have fun with that! Haha!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ikr! Tonight is so not good, I took a super huge chunk of my
finger out with the cheese grater


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!

Oh man! Ouch! >_<


----------



## COgoatLover25

I think it's down to the bone, but I don't want to unwrap it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ahh! Don't tell me that! I'll get sick! Just the thought of it is making my stomach turn


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh shush!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well! Lol! I can't handle that stuff! Thus the reason I can't be a vet/vet tech lol! 
I would die if that happened to me! Haha!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I can see it now, how'd Skyla die? Well, she cut her finger :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! :slapfloor: :lol: I would pass out at the least! Lol! If it was that bad


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well, off to bed for me... *yawn* ttyl!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ttyl!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! y'all are funny! Skyla, what if a cat bit down on your wrist and the k-9 tooth made such a big hole you could see your tendons and you had to keep flushing a deep pocket under your skin that was leaking some weird fluid?? Would that make you faint?


----------



## goathiker

Last time I got bit, a Yorkie got me 18 times between my wrist and thumb before I could rip her off me :lol:
Them little dogs is mean...


----------



## goathiker

Kelsey, I'm going to leave one more thought. 

Overcoming the pull of your base animal instincts and learning to control your emotions and the dark side of your imagination is the hardest part of growing up. It takes practice and time to find out the benefits of it. People who don't do this though... They have problems their whole lives. They are lazy, frozen in being unable to try or they become cat hoarders :lol: 
You're in a tough time... It's hard to imagine that there are better things out there for you. There is though, you just need the courage and maturity to go find them.


----------



## Goatzrule

Thanks, I'm trying to fimd stuff that distracts me, I'm going to see an old riding instructor who means a lot. I want to learn how to be more careful who I open up to and who I trust


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh Dee! That's sick!! *gag* idk if I would pass out but I'd sure be sick! Lol! 

And gosh darn little dogs! Lol! My aunts have yorkies....  not a fan lol


----------



## KristiStone

COgoatLover25 said:


> I can see it now, how'd Skyla die? Well, she cut her finger :lol:





J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL!! :slapfloor: :lol: I would pass out at the least! Lol! If it was that bad


Ha! See, I'm like Skyla....a few years ago I cut the tip of my finger off with a rotary cutter and passed out 6 times before the paramedics arrived. Looking back, it doesn't seem like an injury I should have been rushed to the hospital for, but my body doesn't do injury very well.

Also, I got a tattoo on my lower back in 07 and didn't go back until 09 to get it finished because my body went into shock the first time around. It did the second time around as well, but me and the tattoo artist both were prepared so she could at least finish the job. She told me to never come back, LOL.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh wow! I don't think I'm that bad lol! 

I could NEVER get a tattoo... I'm too terrified of needles lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My last ND is leaving today  I'm probably gonna cry like a baby lol! Thankfully a good friend is taking her, so I know where she is and she will be well taken care of


----------



## KristiStone

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh wow! I don't think I'm that bad lol!
> 
> I could NEVER get a tattoo... I'm too terrified of needles lol!


Ha ha, I'm glad you aren't THAT bad. I'm pretty much dead weight in an apocalypse. My family will just have to leave me behind to be zombie food. :shudder:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

My finger hurts!
Trying to do everything without your right thumb is terrible!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh man, it was your thumb to boot?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Life without thumbs would be terrible. I can barely tie my hair back


----------



## goathiker

Who did you feed the cheese to :lol:

Off to the beach clean up, see ya all later...


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> Who did you feed the cheese to :lol:
> 
> Off to the beach clean up, see ya all later...


Chickens  I didn't expect anyone to eat it, just started over lol

Have fun!


----------



## sassykat6181

I shut my right thumb in my car door about a month ago. Split the nail wide open. Its all bruised and nasty looking now and I'm waiting for the nail to fall of.
I told my friend she had to drive me home so I wouldn't pass out. Worst experience ever!
It's definitely hard to maneuver anything without a right thumb


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I shut my sisters hand in a car door once... And my own in a car window.... Lol.... But that's about the worst to my hands I think...


----------



## margaret

Ouch. That doesn't sound very fun Lindsey


----------



## sassykat6181

How about this?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I love that Kat!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That is cool Kat!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugh... I'm so full...  and I look pregnant :lol: I ate far too much today :ROFL:


----------



## sassykat6181

Not sure if I'm daring enough for purple


----------



## sassykat6181

I like the cut though


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't think I could do my whole head a crazy color lol! I like simple highlights lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

margaret said:


> Ouch. That doesn't sound very fun Lindsey


It wasn't lol, but a lesson in itself


----------



## COgoatLover25

sassykat6181 said:


> How about this?


Love it!!! Such a fun cut/color!


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I don't think I could do my whole head a crazy color lol! I like simple highlights lol


Oh Skyla...that's boring  lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Oh Skyla...that's boring  lol


Oh shush yourself!  I'm not a very crazy daring person when it comes to change  lol


----------



## Goatzrule

^that is very very true


----------



## KristiStone

I love the purple--so pretty! The cut is really cute too.

Started a new eating plan today, hoping to lose 14lbs. Sheesh--isn't it enough to chase goats, run back and forth from the barn, clean up poop for 21 animals, and every thing else I need to do here--I gotta eat right too? Ah the joys of being 47.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm feeling extremely lazy tonight....  anyone want to do some laundry for me? 
And get me some ice cream? Haha!


----------



## KristiStone

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm feeling extremely lazy tonight....  anyone want to do some laundry for me?
> And get me some ice cream? Haha!


Nope, I'm feeling lazy too. And honestly, if I go get you ice cream, I'll have to get some for myself, and I can't do that. *points to her last post*

Sorry Skyla!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!!! :sigh: I got up and did it myself  my sister wouldn't even do it for me!  lol!

lol!! ;$


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh shush yourself!  I'm not a very crazy daring person when it comes to change  lol


I'd love to see you with some wild colors in your hair tho!


----------



## goathiker

Ha, I'm older than you are Kristi :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> I'd love to see you with some wild colors in your hair tho!


That's nice  LOL!


----------



## KristiStone

goathiker said:


> Ha, I'm older than you are Kristi :lol:


And you seem like a superwoman! I'm feeling lazier and lazier the older I get!:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's cause Jill is superwoman! Lol!


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, not so much superwoman anymore :lol: 
I'm only a year or so older than you, I'll be 49 in November.


----------



## KristiStone

You know--despite my sometimes-exhaustion, this is a really good age, don't you think? I'm really enjoying it, even if I am having to slow down a little. :cart:


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I'm still waiting for that miraclepause though :lol: Unfortunately, after nursing 4 kids for 2 years each that won't happen until I'm 70...


----------



## KristiStone

See, I'm pretty sure that's the reason for my exhaustion. Not there yet, but been in peri/pre-menopause for almost 8 years.


----------



## goathiker

Yep, got all the peri stuff going on. Had a hot flash in the bank a couple weeks ago and passed out cold on their floor :lol: 
They sicced the paramedics on me. Funny thing is, I've felt much better since then.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That sounds scary Jill!


----------



## goathiker

Mostly just annoying, stuff like that doesn't bother me.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! I would be scared of random people being around me while I was out..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I've never actually passes out, but almost did a few times, random people being around me was not a thing that went through my mind lol!


----------



## goathiker

The guy behind me that caught me was kinda cute :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe!  LOL!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I hate being tired, but not tired at the same time....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yea.. I know the feeling.... Especially when it's late and you want to wake up early!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's late, but I have no plans on being up early :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I have to get hay in the morning.... And I'd prefer to unload it before it gets to be 100 degrees...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah, I understand that :lol:


----------



## KristiStone

goathiker said:


> Yep, got all the peri stuff going on. Had a hot flash in the bank a couple weeks ago and passed out cold on their floor :lol:
> They sicced the paramedics on me. Funny thing is, I've felt much better since then.


Gah, how awful. I've had only 2-3 hot flashes, but I've got everything else, including the debilitating-at-times anxiety. Thank God for valerian root!



HappyCaliGoats said:


> Well I have to get hay in the morning.... And I'd prefer to unload it before it gets to be 100 degrees...


Oh, there too? We've got 101 forecasted. I'm OVER this heat, but I'm sure in spring, I'll be wishing for it again!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We have a high of 71 today... Lol! I would die if we were still having that heat!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> The guy behind me that caught me was kinda cute :lol:


:slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Spent the night at my sisters house, she has a creepy new cat. It has six toes on each front foot and has rear dew claws


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Spent the night at my sisters house, she has a creepy new cat. It has six toes on each from foot and has rear dew claws


I want that cat!! Lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I used to have a polydactyl cat, he was a jerk.... Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I had one that had extra toes and he too was a jerk to everyone but me lol!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Pintos getting older, makes me sad to have to think of it....


----------



## Suntoo

How old?
The guy at my feed store has a 43 year old horse!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

He's into his early 30s
Wow! That's really neat!


----------



## ariella42

Hi everyone :wave:

With the Jewish High Holidays, work, family visits, and trying to get some soaps out, I've been a bit busy recently  Yom Kippur (the Jewish day of atonement) is this week and so is our 3rd anniversary  We're going to Mammoth Caves in KY, for our anniversary weekend, and I'm super excited.


----------



## ariella42

Also, Ani's knee got swollen right before the show and it didn't go down afterward, so we took her to the vet. She's CAE negative, and it wasn't infected, so the vet thinks it's just fluid on the knee from an injury. She got some salve and a pretty pink bandage, which we're taking off today. Hopefully it will go down!


----------



## ariella42

Also, Ani's knee got swollen right before the show and it didn't go down afterward, so we took her to the vet. She's CAE negative, and it wasn't infected, so the vet thinks it's just fluid on the knee from an injury. She got some salve and a pretty pink bandage, which we're taking off today. Hopefully it will go down!









Edit: oops, that's my soap packaging!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Poor Ani! Hopefully the swelling goes down quick like!


----------



## ariella42

Yeah, I hope it does too  On the upside, she's really easy to spot in the pasture now :lol:


----------



## ariella42

Skyla, I'm trying to read through everything I've missed, but how have you been?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! Pink looks good on her 

Good, busy, but good  
How about you?


----------



## ariella42

Not so good in terms of money, but pretty good in every other aspect :lol: I need a new job, but no one will hire an attorney for non-legal work, so I guess I'll stick it out for a while longer. For now, I'm just trying to figure out breeding.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need a new job too... I'm so broke right now it's sad... But I have someone interested in buying Temper so that should help and this person said they actually have reliable transportation lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Money... 
I'm home alone for the weekend, and went for a walk with my dog, a house up the sewer has two nasty GSDs and they sounded like they were gonna get out. I was like "what the heck am I gonna do if they do and my dog has to go to the vet?! I'm so darn broke!!" Lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You need a bigger dog that can protect you against two German shepherds! Lol! And you love in a sewer


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have an old fat Golden :lol: 
And a BC to come 

And, street hahah!!! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Anyone have Pygmy or Nigerian Dwarf goats in Texas??? 


Kayla Renee


----------



## goathiker

Happy Bleats does...


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

She lives in Gustine, Tx... 3 1/2 hrs away from me lol


Kayla Renee


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Thanks for the suggestion though.


Kayla Renee


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well you weren't very specific as to where in Texas lol


----------



## goathiker

You just said in Texas  3 1/2 hours is an easy day trip :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

A horse gets a full 5 ml bottle of tetanus anti toxin right?


----------



## goathiker

1500 units


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx 

We just had more coyotes in the field so I went out with my leased dogs to bark and scare them, as my dogs are barking I hear my grandma on her deck firing off a BB gun!  love it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hahah!!! That's way too funny dee! Lol!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

goathiker said:


> You just said in Texas  3 1/2 hours is an easy day trip :lol:


Yeahhhh.... :-| lol

Kayla Renee


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Homefries and scrambled eggs :yum: 
My sister was yelling at me telling me there are fingernails in her potatoes :lol: (it's Rosemary)


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ew, you clipped your fingernails in your food?


----------



## COgoatLover25

My horse is on the far left, he's crazy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!!! Apparently  :lol:

Haha! Silly pony


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL!!! Apparently  :lol:
> 
> Haha! Silly pony


16hh pony


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! He's just a rather large pony


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That looks good Skyla! Except I don't like Rosemary lol!

Lindsey, your horse looks like he just saw a ghost!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I pulled a muscle in my back yesterday  I'm not sure if it was from taking a heavy back pack on the motorcycle or unloading the hay.... Either way, I'm not happy about it..


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> That looks good Skyla! Except I don't like Rosemary lol!
> 
> Lindsey, your horse looks like he just saw a ghost!


He's always seeing something  he's a bit of a spook


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hmm... A gigantic spooky horse..... No thanx!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Bam! Couldn't cut a straight bar to save my life today though :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Hmm... A gigantic spooky horse..... No thanx!


He's extremely fun tho, besides I'm sure it's just a phase


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Bam! Couldn't cut a straight bar to save my life today though :lol:


Pretty!

Where have you been?!??!? You just disappeared , you can't just leave like that without an explanation !


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've been places... don't worry about it... :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Worried ? Pffft. Kidding? Yes :lol:


So, how's Coup doing?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah I've been gone a lot lately, and getting ready for the 2nd wave of puppies :coffee2: 

Made some soap, the blue one above, had a gorgeous pink, red, orange, burgundy and white swirled one and had to ruin it because I forgot the fragrance. So it's all pretty much one pink color now, so sad.... :lol:


----------



## KristiStone

Hey y'all! Not much to report goats-wise. Me-wise, I'm back on the low-carb wagon hoping to lose this 10lbs that I keep taking back via cake and cereal, lol. The good news? I'm down 4lbs, but still, 10 more lbs needs to come off. Dee, I hope your back feels better soon!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It was pretty good dee  lol!

And Lindsay, I have to agree that the spooky ones are super fun :lol:

I ran out of Arizona Iced Tea....  my friends wouldn't bring me any last night.. He told me I had an addition and could spend a night without it :lol: 
And my parents got home from their trip and are sleeping... Ahh! I need my tea!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have some Skyla! Lol!

In other news.. My dog is still dying... I can't get her to eat... I syringe fed her some chicken broth today then she lapped up two small raw eggs.... Any ideas or delicious recipes that anyone has ever used for their sick dogs? She was eating bread but now doesn't want ANYTHING solid..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Is it raspberry?? I had a stock pile before my parents went away, but I drank it all 

Awe, poor puppy!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no! I have failed you! It is raspberry... But not Arizona.... Sorry...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awes  *tear* 
That's still pretty good too, just not quite as good LOL!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I guess I'll just have to drink it and find out for myself!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's ok, too sweet for my tastes... I like plain black tea... And I like it strong!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah, it is a bit sweet! 

Eh... Not me lol! I like mine black with sugar, a good deal of sugar haha!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like this Gel nail polish, but it's nearly impossible to get off with nail polish remover! Haha!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no! Gel nail polish ruined my nails! It made them weak and thin for months after I got it off... They are finally normal again...

I want to go get fixins to make cheese.. But I'm kinda broke lol! And it's like a desert outside... I don't really want to open the door...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did you know TGS is on FB? Crazy how many people could be reading everything we are saying lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I mean, I know people can read this forum, but now they can actually know who we are, having a "user name" no longer masks our true identity! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Really?? I haven't had that problem, just getting it off is I huge PITB!!

Blah  it's nice and cool here lol! 

Yah I know haha!! I think of that every now and then lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's not safe! Too many spies! That's why Lacie keeps disappearing! :shades:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hahah!!!! 
Lacie isn't a spy, we must remember this... She is a Privet Investigator! Haha!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No, she's not a spy, she's hiding from the spies lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Idk what color to paint my nails! I wanted to do pink, but.. Eh... And I just took off blue...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lavender


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! My dog ate a slice and a half of bread! Not much considering she's almost 80# and she should be 90# but I'll take anything at this point!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't have that color... I did a metallic blue/grey 

Yay puppy!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why do I see a lot of ND's that look like pygmies?...


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Why do I see a lot of ND's that look like pygmies?...


They aren't that much different :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes they are... Pygmies are supposed to be "cobby" which is the opposite of dairy.... Lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nigerians are supposed to be dairy but so many aren't...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want a Pygmy goat that plays with my dogs lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lindsey, did you sell you ND's yet? There is a lady on FB looking for a boer and an ND doe


----------



## COgoatLover25

Still have them but have a lady that's interested in taking all of them so waiting to see how that works out


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh that would be nice! I wish someone would come buy all my bucks lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My snazzy nails lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Very metallic!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Did you try giving your dog some plain vanilla ice cream? My vet had me give that to one of mine post op it is supposed to help settle their tummy.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's hard to see in the pic  they look better in person lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> View attachment 99401
> 
> 
> My snazzy nails lol!


You have pretty hands ! Lol, love metallics


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! Why thank you 

they look more blue in this light lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just spent a really long time in wal mart trying to find everything I need and when I got to the checker I noticed I didn't have my debit card or my ID.....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

When I came back my cart was still there with all my food! Hahaha! I just went and replaced all of the perishables


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol Dee! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I had been gone for at least an hour and the manager lady said she would "take care of it" by that I guess she meant leave it there lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!


Blah.... I have to get up, and I really don't want to.... Nearly a week without working and it's killing me to get up even more so then normal haha!


----------



## KristiStone

I have totally done that, Dee! It has to happen to each person at least once!


----------



## sassykat6181

Trying to find a babysitter so I can go to a motorcycle rodeo on Saturday


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

KristiStone said:


> I have totally done that, Dee! It has to happen to each person at least once!


The manager said it happens often... Hey, sorry I haven't gotten that buck rag to you yet... To been crazy over here.. But I got off work early today bc I though Eddie was dying.. He was down this morning and wouldn't eat anything.... Of course as soon as I got home he was fine... 

Anyway, I'll go get some stinky ness now and send it off as soon as I can!

Kat, that sounds like fun! I hope you can find a sitter!

Here is Eddie proving how fine he is..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh it does Dee lol! When I worked at a grocery store it happened ALL the time! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I was convinced the universe was against me yesterday  I was running out of gas and didn't have my debit card! Lol! I was a little upset at the whole situation to say the least..

My buck thoroughly enjoyed helping me make the buck rag lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I know that feeling 

Hahah!! I'm sure!!


----------



## sassykat6181

Got a sitter, yay! It's a local girl, she's young, almost 15, but comes highly recommended. She lives less than 10 mins away, so her mom can be on call
I'm so excited to get out with adults for an afternoon


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds like fun Kat!!  

Ugh... My back feels like it's gonna fall off


----------



## goathiker

That would be messy...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! It would be... lol 
But it hurts like heck...  I hate being a girl sometimes!  lol


----------



## sassykat6181

Sorry skyla, hope you feel better quick


----------



## KristiStone

HappyCaliGoats said:


> The manager said it happens often... Hey, sorry I haven't gotten that buck rag to you yet... To been crazy over here.. But I got off work early today bc I though Eddie was dying.. He was down this morning and wouldn't eat anything.... Of course as soon as I got home he was fine...
> 
> Anyway, I'll go get some stinky ness now and send it off as soon as I can!
> 
> Kat, that sounds like fun! I hope you can find a sitter!
> 
> Here is Eddie proving how fine he is..
> View attachment 99418


Aww, Eddie is fantastic, isn't he? No worries about the buck rag, thank you for doing it for me. I really appreciate it. Let me know what I owe you for your time, services, and postage!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Kat  
Pain meds are starting to work a little bit lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yea, Eddie is the best!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Cisco is such a pretty boy ️️


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Beautiful! Looks like my baby but darker.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats




----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> View attachment 99429


Pretty! How old?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's 12. She will be 13 in feb


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's a good age


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She still acts like a baby! I wish her forelock would grow!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pretty horses  I miss horses a lot


----------



## margaret

I just trimmed 18 sets of hooves.
My fingers are now blistered from holding the hoof trimmers for so long and I accidentally cut a chunk out of my thumb


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh man, my back hurts just thinking of that! 

And yall need to stop cutting your thumbs off! :ROFL:


----------



## margaret

Surprisingly my back doesn't really hurt. Normally it would hurt after only a few and after 18 I would be 'bout dead but I was doing it on my new stand and it's easier for some reason. Must be higher or something.


----------



## margaret

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> And yall need to stop cutting your thumbs off! :ROFL:


I know, I'm not sure how I'm going to milk for the next few days, I had to tape it up and now it won't bend:lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

I bought one of those electric hoof trimmers. I've used it a few times, but I just don't like it. I feel like I'm faster with my hand trimmers


----------



## sassykat6181

^which stinks because it was expensive


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I always wanted to try them... What don't you like about them? Can't you return them?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My kills after a few lol! I only have five does and I have to spread them out over two days lol!

And yuck! lol!

That's a bummer Kat!  someone was telling me they used a box knife blade and it works fantastic for her :shrug:


----------



## COgoatLover25

sassykat6181 said:


> I bought one of those electric hoof trimmers. I've used it a few times, but I just don't like it. I feel like I'm faster with my hand trimmers


Are you planning on selling it? Good condition? If there's a cut in price I'd be interested


----------



## goathiker

You can buy an offset die grinder and the yellow disc for about $75 at Home Depot. That's all it is...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, my plans have been thrown out the window.... just got home to find Brigade in the doe pen.... Babs, Allilea and Delilah are in heat today, so that just threw a wrench in the works! :GAAH: I bred Babs to him this morning, but I was not planning on breeding Allilea this year, and Delilah had a date with Chrome next month... so I'll be buying a bottle of lute soon. I don't know how long he was in there or if he even bred anyone, but he was pursuing Allilea when I went out there. 
I'm not going to bother luting her though, she's my 2nd biggest kid this year, next to Chubby, so it's not like it's awful, I just wanted to wait longer since she JUST turned 5 months old 3 days ago..... But she's in the 90+lb range, she got her size from Moon, she's gonna be a big doe so that's nice, considering her grandma on her moms size was 90lbs as a 5yr old. But she'll be a first freshening 10 month old.... just fabulous :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And why don't you want to lute her?? Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Honestly, I'm just lazy :lol: I'll run it by Kristi and see what she thinks, but I'll probably just not lute her, she'll probably be fine if she keeps growing well. She's almost as fat as Chubby, a tank of a kid and she's going through another growth spurt. I don't know.... we'll see. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I feel like it should be the weekend so I can celebrate by birthday already!......


----------



## goathiker

Luting very young does can cause them to not take for quite awhile sometimes. It's a gamble.


----------



## margaret

I'd leave her if she weighs 90+ lbs, man I wish my kids weighed that much at 5 months!


----------



## COgoatLover25

According to the weight tape (and this is after I subtracted 10 pounds to be sure) Ardi is 180 pounds!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Big girl! :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

More like fat girl  I can't believe how much she's gained since I got her! She was only like 145 pounds lol


----------



## goathiker

Guinen's in beating up the buck :lol: She should be in heat this weekend. 

I found a picture of my BLM burro, he didn't look like a donkey at all...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Luting very young does can cause them to not take for quite awhile sometimes. It's a gamble.


Hmm.... I say not worth the hassle, she's bred to the right buck if he got her last night, not related hardly at all. Kristi wants me to lute as soon as I can....

Perhaps I will start a thread asking about other peoples super early kiddings and see how those work out...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! You just really don't want to do it! First your gonna ask Kristi then when she doesn't say what you want to hear you get more opinions lol! That's how I make decisions too!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: I'm all for getting out of doing something! All Kristi said was lute asap, she's too young. Said nothing about being too small :lol: But I'll wait until I get a unanimous vote 
Ok everybody! Say a prayer and cross your fingers for me please!! There's someone coming to look at my bull in about a half hour PLEASE pray that they take him!!! ray: I need him out of here, like so urgently I needed him out of here months ago :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol poor bull! I'm trying to look up how to build my dog a wheelchair, after all she's been through, now we think she has DM..... Darn German shepherds and their major problems..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That sucks  

I'm gonna go wait for that guy...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:stars: They bought Sugarfoots!!! :wahoo: :woohoo:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol funny name! Congrats! What did they think of his horns?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They were really glad he didn't have any! And that he was halter broke and didn't muck them out. He also loaded like a charm :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What a good little moo moo!


----------



## COgoatLover25

What does everyone think of this color/cut?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

A waaaay long time ago I used to sport something similar in the summer 

Look at how manly my baby Fenris is :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I want more red tho  

Aw, Fenris is getting to be such a big boy!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, it's even better as more of a red violet, then you get a shiny dark wine red 

So far he's the one all the girls love :eyeroll: Which is just terrible because he only gets one doe this year, Buffy :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I think I'm gonna go for it...


Just one?! You're harsh :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You should totally do it! If you like a dark wine red, I personally really liked 6RV, next time I'll use a 5RV because I wanted it to be darker still, and reds fade fast..... :lol: I'm a strawberry blonde at the moment, with a little more red :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh and yes, I have a strategy! I can't use him just yet, I have to use him on the Brigade daughters, because he's a sibling to all the Nehru daughters. So in like 2 years, he can be used :ROFL:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I just hope this hair color turns out better than the last gamble... I wanted platinum blonde and the girl gave me bleached blonde...what went wrong? Lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh and yes, I have a strategy! I can't use him just yet, I have to use him on the Brigade daughters, because he's a sibling to all the Nehru daughters. So in like 2 years, he can be used :ROFL:


I'm sure he's looking forward to that :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Did you have that yellow looking blonde instead of the natural platinum that little kids have? If so then she didn't use a toner. You have to use a violet toner to get rid of the yellow.
Or she just used bleach if you had dark hair and didn't go the peroxide route, and again, no toner.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Darkish yellow on the underside and then like a really light yellow on top...I figured she'd know that cause she recommended the toner once before lol, I had really dark brown hair, took almost an hour for her to bleach it


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Did she start at the top of your head and work down, or from the ends up?


----------



## COgoatLover25

She started from the roots at the bottom of my head then worked her way up to the top


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmm, then I'm not sure why the underside turned out darker, since the bleach would have been on the underside longer. Unless the top layer was already lighter, sun-bleached, or damaged I don't see why it would come out lighter on top.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I did have a little bit of blonde highlights put in before I did it on the top, but it wasn't that much but that might be why


----------



## COgoatLover25

Got a girl coming to look at NDs...praying they'll be gone soon


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm praying! Lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I told Kat last night that I was going to start milking her once a day... And I'm sick so I wanted to sleep in.. So I slept in really late then went to feed and as I was walking a way she was screaming at me for not pulling her out to milk... That lasted at least five minutes and I could hear her from the house  I guess she's not happy about the change...


----------



## COgoatLover25

2 NDs gone!!! Not much but definitely better!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nice Lindsay  

Ugh.. I'm so tired... *yawn* I even went to bed early for once last night so I have no clue why!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I thought you only had three Lindsey?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Skyla, I slept till noon  still tired lol!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I thought you only had three Lindsey?


I had 6 but now only 4!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I wish I could sleep till noon!  lol!


----------



## sassykat6181

Moonshine is not my friend


----------



## COgoatLover25

I hope that's a name of a goat


----------



## sassykat6181

I wish it were. Lol.
Went to a motorcycle rodeo yesterday and got to enjoy most of what the south has to offer


----------



## COgoatLover25

Have fun?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

We had a bday party for my cousin and me yesterday! I think I stayed up too late...but we found the sidewalk chalk!! Lol!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Unicorn!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes that is my unicorn! Lol I only drew a few things like the unicorn, the fuchsia alligator, the rainbow, and the flag.. My friend drew the rest..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Am I too old for that?


----------



## sassykat6181

Never to old for sidewalk chalk....or crayons


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I meant the unicorns and rainbows!


----------



## CritterCarnival

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I meant the unicorns and rainbows!


Never too old for those either. :grin:

My can coosie says "When my friend told me I was delusional, I almost fell off my unicorn!!" I'm 54...


----------



## sassykat6181

That's great!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! I love it!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, this years breeding season is just awful so far :lol: As I'm feeding the girls, guess who sails over the fence and makes a b-line for Fancy? Brigade, again :hair: At least he is the buck I was breeding her to anyway :eyeroll:

So that makes every single one so far bred to Brigade. I'll be DNA typing Clarices kids because she was bred to Vigilante, as planned, then Brigade bred her too.
So on the plus side, Babette and Fancy are at least bred to the right buck :ROFL: I'll just be luting Delilah and murdering Brigade to prevent another oops (not really, but really :lol: ) And also luting Allilea because I don't feel like and FF's this year.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh and my feed store neighbor that I always want to stab offered me a part time job :lol: Cleaning the fodder boxes at his feed store because literally everyone always screws them up, I told him I'd think about it. Pays like $9 an hour, that's a pittance next to DH :ROFL: I could seriously work the entire year on that part time job and not even make what he makes in a month :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Out watching the eclipse with my brother, I'm so darn COLD! lol! 
It is pretty cool though  I've never seen one before lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

The Lunar eclipse is/was awesome!

So, I've changed my mind, I'm getting my hair done like this


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I like the hair choice Lindsey! I missed the eclipse by like 30 min.. We were making my dog a wheel chair..


----------



## goathiker

Fall cleaning is soooo much fun... Ever watch Hoarders :lol:
Well, without the filth, dead cats, and vermin...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol!! That's how I feel some times!


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I like the hair choice Lindsey! I missed the eclipse by like 30 min.. We were making my dog a wheel chair..


Thks  I think it's gonna be cool


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want it too! Lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I swear Lindsey, every time I come on you run away!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm right here


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Great, now where's Lacie? I think she should be my new hair lady! Lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kat's old owner and Galaxy's breeder came over yesterday, Kat tried to hide under the shelter and Galaxy's breeder said she was fat lol!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Poor Kat, probably having flash backs!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol she said she would buy Kat back  but she said she didn't think it was a good idea because Kat didn't thrive at her place..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Now what makes her think that???? :roll:


----------



## COgoatLover25

no wonder Kat was hiding


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## COgoatLover25

Skyla....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I hate it when apps load slow


----------



## COgoatLover25

Skyla....0_O


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Boo!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My dog got a wheelchair for my birthday


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lindsay... What?


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lindsay... What?


Truth or dare?


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> My dog got a wheelchair for my birthday
> View attachment 99533


Aw poor puppy, hope she feels better soon


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe dee


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Truth or dare?


Truth lol!! 
I've learned to never do a dare haha!! It always ends badly lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Truth lol!!
> I've learned to never do a dare haha!! It always ends badly lol


Which would you rather not lose, your right hand or all your toes?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Umm.... LOL! I know someone with no toes... Idk that's tough... Haha! I think I'd rather have my hand though lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

It'd be really hard to balance with no toes tho which means you might fall on a sharp object such as...a pencil...in your hand


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

This is true... Lol! But I could make fake toes! Haha! Idk!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Then you could play awesome pranks :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hahah!! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Blah... Why did I think that staying up till 2:30 was a good idea??


----------



## COgoatLover25

Cause it wasn't and you wanted to be a rebel


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want dessert... Nobody made me chocolate pudding pie or brownies like I asked.....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Here Dee,
 don't say I never gave Ya nothin


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I don't see chocolate pudding pie or a brownie, but I'll take the beer and the chavela!  thanx!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Don't look a gift horse in the mouth or a gift pudding for that matter!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't know what that means lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

You never heard the saying "Don't look a gift horse in the mouth" ?!?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Is it your birthday again already Dee? Wow! Happy Birthday!! :birthday: :cake: arty: 

I really want a chocolate pudding pie now :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hahah! It was my power nap.... I was taking to a friend and lost track of time lol!

Happy birthday Dee!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Happy B-day Dee!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have hiccups for the third or fourth time today! -_-


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol yay! Thanx everyone! And yes Lindsey, I've heard the saying but I don't get it lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie bring me that pie! Please and thank you


----------



## goathiker

You never look a gift horse in the mouth because that's how you tell it's age... A free horse is probably old.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well if I got a free old horse I would want to know how old he was so I could put him on the appropriate diet and supplements lol!

I need to force feed my dog.. I'm not looking forward to it..


----------



## goathiker

Lindsay, you need to learn the finer points of debate. Damfino is playing the devil's advocate on the showing goats with horns thread. In any good debate you pick your side and play it out to the end. You picked your side, now you are supposed to change her mind with persuasive information. "Because it's tradition" isn't a good argument.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm done commenting, I've never been good at debating, said my mind and I'm out


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm a horrible debater too, thus why I only had the one post lol!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Does the size of the goat affect the value of it? Well let's be more specific.. Is a Pygmy X Angora that looks okay any worse than maybe a boer when it comes to selling baby goats?


Kayla Renee


----------



## COgoatLover25

Guys....I just found out some exciting news!!!!! I can't tell you yet cause it's not for certain but OMG I'm so excited!


----------



## sassykat6181

^ you can't do that to us!!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's not fair Lindsey!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So mean Lindsay!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I know, it's harsh but I'm just so excited I couldn't hold all of it in! Lol, I'll let you guys know by the middle of this coming month


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hmm... Is this about something I think it is??


----------



## COgoatLover25

If you say goats then yes


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! I think we all knew it was about goats :lol: I meant a certain goat


----------



## COgoatLover25

PM me


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Okies lol!


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Goats goats goats! Temper is pigging out with her face in w grain bag right now..  lol Kat is patiently waiting for her turn


----------



## COgoatLover25

Temper is a pig


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: too funny!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes she is, but I love my pig.. Now Kat is clearing weeds from the front of the barn, at least she puts her appetite to good use!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!! Mine won't graze weeds 

Ugh... I feel sick...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Mine only graze when THEY feel like it.. Not when I want them to..

Sorry, did I get you sick?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh well of corse!  haha!!

Sure, I'll blame you  haha!!
I just feel kinda queasy... Blah...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh, I wasn't that kinda sick, I had a cold.. But now I'm just sick and tired of life so you can blame me if you caught that!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm not used to it getting dark so early... Now when I go feed the boys there are two huge scary sets of eyes (goats) and three small sets of eyes (cats) staring at me as I walk up... It's kinda creepy.. Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I haven't gotten a cold yet thankfully lol! I think I feel icky cause I'm tired, but I have my day off tomorrow, so I'm going to nap!! lol!

I know, it's horrible!!  
Hahah!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wish I had tomorrow off... But luckily I get off early! So that's a plus! I just hope my dog feels better.. We had her on IV fluids all day at work today..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Tomorrow and Sunday were/are all I had off this week, I'm not complaining too much since that puts me into overtime lol!

Poor puppy


----------



## goathiker

I have everyday off :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lucky you  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well, I'm gonna head to bed, night all


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Just brag about it Jill...


----------



## goathiker

Sure, I'll trade you even... I'll go play at the vet clinic and you can come can all these beans :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok but you have to run my farm, take care of my dying dog, and play vet tech :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Okay so, the big dogs and the small dogs can't go in the yard together. Olive must never be left unattended outside without being chained, she climbs the fence. If you go outside you must put Melvin out or he will mark on things. Sunny has seizures if she gets too hot or stressed, Shatzi must have his eye meds 3 times a day...
Jeter has to separated to eat so that he gets something. Guinen needs bred this week. Don't let the buck anywhere near my doelings...

The tomatoes are getting ripe, the Chard needs kept picked off the outside, the squash is about done so those plants need pulled after one more harvest. The cukes are just about ripe as well. The thistles need pulled again. 

The cherry and the Elderberry need pruned. The Blackberries need cut back. I have a shipment of trees, shrubs, and bulbs coming...

I'll leave you the plans for the new pens going up. One of the fence rolls is under the blackberries :lol: 

The manure is already on the back pasture, it just needs spread and tilled under. I'll leave directions for the seed mix. 

The west fence needs repaired, the culvert, ditch, and creek bed need cleared. 

Fall cleaning is just started, have fun with that :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sounds good, as long as it's not raining or snowing...


----------



## goathiker

Well, that will come soon :lol:
Forgot to mention that the ferret needs walked an hour a day and DH hates people.


----------



## sassykat6181

Ugh Jill....that is a full time job


----------



## NyGoatMom

Not having a secular job I am busier than when I had one  

Sounds busy Jill!


----------



## COgoatLover25

All this work talk is making me tired!

Finally finished, Anna & Olaf took the worst of my lack of talent


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That good Lindsay!!! WAY better then I could do


----------



## COgoatLover25

Olaf looks like Rudolph the potato


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I need a nap!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Bahahah!!!


Me too Dee


----------



## COgoatLover25

I think Moon's udder has definitely improved since last year!!!

Last year FF








This year 2F


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol that picture is so blurry Lindsey! But I did say that it looked better from the pic you sent me


----------



## COgoatLover25

It is, but my phone is Dino IPhone so that's what you get


----------



## KristiStone

Hay all! (ha ha punny joke)

I got the goat rag Dee sent to me (thanks, Dee!!) and my girl is interested in smelling it e every day, quickly backs away from it after she smells it! It's really kind of cute and funny. I hope that if I do this every day, I'll be able to tell when she is in heat easily. Once she is, I'll be packing her up and driving her over to loverboy's house.


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

goathiker said:


> Okay so, the big dogs and the small dogs can't go in the yard together. Olive must never be left unattended outside without being chained, she climbs the fence. If you go outside you must put Melvin out or he will mark on things. Sunny has seizures if she gets too hot or stressed, Shatzi must have his eye meds 3 times a day...
> Jeter has to separated to eat so that he gets something. Guinen needs bred this week. Don't let the buck anywhere near my doelings...
> 
> The tomatoes are getting ripe, the Chard needs kept picked off the outside, the squash is about done so those plants need pulled after one more harvest. The cukes are just about ripe as well. The thistles need pulled again.
> 
> The cherry and the Elderberry need pruned. The Blackberries need cut back. I have a shipment of trees, shrubs, and bulbs coming...
> 
> I'll leave you the plans for the new pens going up. One of the fence rolls is under the blackberries :lol:
> 
> The manure is already on the back pasture, it just needs spread and tilled under. I'll leave directions for the seed mix.
> 
> The west fence needs repaired, the culvert, ditch, and creek bed need cleared.
> 
> Fall cleaning is just started, have fun with that :lol:


I would take your job any day even in the snow and rain.....just so I don't have to go deal with people every day....


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm ecstatic and amazed right now....Can't believe I'm getting such a deal!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

yeppers dealing with people is one thing I don't miss about working away from home


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What deal Lindsey?


----------



## sassykat6181

^ she won't tell lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'll PM it to you guys if you want but I can't post it on the open forum right now


----------



## NyGoatMom

Must be about a goat purchase? Good luck 
:wave: Hi everyone! So busy lately between making soap, lotion and doing shows along with everything else my head is spinning :crazy: How is everyone?

I finally was able to do my "fall care" routine...along with trimming hooves on all 11 goats last Sunday. Then sold 4 wethers in two days...Yay!! ...now the last two saanen wethers will be processed in a couple weeks and I am down to my 5 keepers for a few months thank goodness.

Let's see...I am also in the process of trying to redo my livingroom...and I mean we gutted it to the dirt underneath :doh: Hoping to get the walls back closed in completely soon...it is getting cold. This is what I get for building sheds and animal housing and doing my landscaping for the last 10 years ..lol...now the house needs fixing 

Between all that and both cars breaking down, it's been fun! lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, there is someone on FB in your area looking for alpine stud service


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Dee is lonely...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So is Skyla.... She's trying not to fall asleep....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol yay friend! Why don't you want to sleep?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!!

I'm baby sitting and they should be back anytime now, I want to go home to my own bed and sleep... I just almost fell asleep on their couch lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh.. Yea that sucks.. I wouldn't want to fall asleep on someone's couch...
I wish I could sleep.. I have to work tomorrow..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yup.. It does... Lol! They went out partying.... So they will most likely be drunk when they get back too... So that means I have to wake my poor mom up for a ride home, or walk home... No way am I walking home at 2:30 in the morning lol!

Same here... I have to be up at 5:30... :/


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh wow.. It's late there and you have to be up that early?? That sucks.. I'm sorry... People should be more considerate..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mmhm.... I wasn't gonna do it, but my mom was no help when I gave her that "no! Help me!" Look -_- lol! 
And these people know I have to work and were VERY persistent that I come anyway...  

My friend was all upset lol! He's like you should be sleeping! And when I told them that they went out drinking and made comments about getting drunk, he's like Skyla, don't get in the car with them, I mean it! Lol! He gets a tad protective lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Tell him to come walk you home! Lol! Or does he drive?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He drives, but he already went to bed lol! Like an hour ago lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well wake his butt up!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I shared the last of my birthday pie with my dogs tonight. They enjoyed the one lick I gave each of them lol.. I'm not one to share people food with dogs but I thought they deserved it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He's a butt head and shuts his phone off when he's home or at work  lol!
And I was messaging his iPod and he I'm guessing is a heavy sleeper or has the volume off lol!

I'm home now though  all nice and cozy in bed 

Awes


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh yay! You better get some sleep! I'm gonna have one more beer to help me sleep through the night.. Glad you made it home safe!


----------



## goathiker

You guys are boring on Friday night :lol:
I always get a kick out of the "people" food thing... It's all just food. Kibble has only been around since the 1940's and is probably the worst thing you could ever feed a dog :lol: 
The ancient people domesticated dogs 30,000 years ago... Evidence has been found to add 10,000 years to that even. They evolved on "people" food and ate kibble for 75 years. In that 75 years, their life span has been cut in half or more.


----------



## Ranger1

goathiker said:


> I always get a kick out of the "people" food thing... It's all just food. Kibble has only been around since the 1940's and is probably the worst thing you could ever feed a dog :lol:
> The ancient people domesticated dogs 30,000 years ago... Evidence has been found to add 10,000 years to that even. They evolved on "people" food and ate kibble for 75 years. In that 75 years, their life span has been cut in half or more.


I agree, Jill. Do you feed raw?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I was very bored last night :lol:

I wish I could afford to feed raw to my guys...


----------



## COgoatLover25

I needz this


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What if you lose your phone Lindsey?  I do that a lot... Probably my most commonly misplaced item lol!

Jill, are you saying chocolate pie is not people food? Lol


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

lol - well chocolate is a food group, right?
My husband went to hook up the livestock trailer - none of the lights worked - checked and the goats had bitten through all of the wires- he hates wiring but I just told him he was the one that thought it would be safe in the goat yard. lol Now he parks it in the yard.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Who wants to go milk and feed for me so I can sleep??? Any one??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need the same service Skyla..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's funny Cheri because I was thinking about putting mine in the goat pen when I get it! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You have what two to milk Dee? Lol! I'll milk your two if you milk my five  seems like a fair trade! Haha! 

I can't wait, next week is our last show, and then I'm drying the goats off! I've been milking straight since Feb. of last year, and I'm just done lol!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

It's dark so I can't take pics yet but I think my Dow has ear mites she has hair loss by her horns and peeling looking stuff in her ears... I will post pics tomorrow morning but is ear mites deadly??? I hope not i love this doe


Kayla Renee


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Pics posted here: 
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=181455

Kayla Renee


----------



## Goatzrule

Skyla I know the feeling everytime I go to milk its like one more week, one more week. It was nice to see you on Sunday


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It wouldn't be so bad if o wasn't going on two years straight! Lol!

It was nice to see you too, sorry I had a lot to do and couldn't hang out more  

And I'm sick now too, so it was probably for the better I wasn't with you too much  lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Skyla I'm barely milking temper now since she's probably leaving next week and her new owner does't want to milk.. Lol so technically I'm only milking one goat  and only once a day lol!


----------



## Goatzrule

don't be I was busy too Ill see you next weekend!!! AI AI ologist.......


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I was going to make cheese today bc I have too much milk... But I'm too tired..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Don't rub it in Dee!  lol! I feel like crap right now, and really wish I didn't have to milk lol! Sad part is, they probably wouldn't be too overly full if I left them lol! But, there is the possibility I may call into work and sleep in again tomorrow.... So I should incase 11am comes and I'm still sleeping lol!

Yea, see you next weekend Kelsie 

Eww.... I would throw up if I made cheese right now :lol: the smell makes me feel funny normally, never mind feeling funny to begin with haha!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm almost out of cereal... How else am I going to get rid of all this milk...


----------



## Goatzrule

To the pigs!!!! lol or find more cereal


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I don't have any pigs


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You don't want pigs


----------



## COgoatLover25

Where has Lacie run off to ? :think:


----------



## sassykat6181

The one time I forgot to close up my chicken coop and something got all 4 chickens last night. 4 piles of feathers, no bodies, all over the yard. I am so upset  neighbor thinks it was the owls nesting nearby. I am so angry at myself


----------



## goathiker

Sounds like a raccoon family, the grown kits are still with the parents right now... Owls usually leave the wings behind.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

sassykat6181 said:


> The one time I forgot to close up my chicken coop and something got all 4 chickens last night. 4 piles of feathers, no bodies, all over the yard. I am so upset  neighbor thinks it was the owls nesting nearby. I am so angry at myself


That happened to me last year Kat... So sorry to hear about your girls...

Lindsey, according to my sources Lacie won't be back for a while..


----------



## NyGoatMom

So sorry Kat  :hug: It happens to us all sometimes....we do our best but can forget 

Hey, if anyone is good at guessing breeds...please check my thread http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/introducing-clarabelles-temp-fill-181483/#post1929217


----------



## sassykat6181

Thanks guys. Hubby has been back and forth between our new house in SC and the old farm in MA. It's been 6 weeks since we've seen him last and he got home last night at dinner time. This time for good. Guess I got wrapped up in our excitement. We raised these girls from chicks since march, so I'm bummed. My fault and I feel awful.


----------



## NyGoatMom

So sorry


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm sorry Kat.. That's the worst... We always blame ourselves... I'm still wondering what I could have done differently for my dog... But we are only human and nature is nature... I know a hug won't make you feel better but I'm going to give it anyway.. :hug:


----------



## sassykat6181

Thanks Dee


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm so sorry Kat, that's terrible :hug: 



Dee, why?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Because I've kidnapped her and she's locked on the basement :shades:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Because I've kidnapped her and she's locked on the basement :shades:


Is this an inside joke? Or have I not payed enough attention to the thread? LOL Because I have no clue what is going on...

❤Kayla❤


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No, Lacie has truly been kidnapped and she won't be back unless I decide to let her go. She's a tricky one and I almost couldn't get to her, but I have my own tricks!  I will be posting a ransom later..


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Oh ok!


❤Kayla❤


----------



## COgoatLover25

Pay no attention to Dee, she is a crazy (but loved member of the forum) and also thinks she's the lost queen of Britain.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Dee is my friend!! Lol and BTW she IS the lost queen of britain!! Lol GOTTA LOVE DEE!!! I'm just a blond who can't ever tell what people are talking about or mean... So yep


❤Kayla❤


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha! Now what's going on here?!?!?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why Britain?


----------



## goathiker

Well, you don't want Germany right now... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't really know what goes on in the world... I live under a rock..


----------



## goathiker

Too bad, informed people are prepared people...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm neither of those unfortunately.. I'm uninformed and enjoy hiding under my rock not preparing for anything


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Less stressful to not worry about so many things... The world is too big.


----------



## goathiker

Yep, most sheep are quite happy until the wolf comes charging in :lol:
It doesn't change anything though, it just means that you get surprised by the outcome.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I feel sorry for the suckers that surprise this house


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Plus I have my secret weapon in the basement! (Lacie)


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Why Britain?


Oh I dunno


----------



## COgoatLover25

Got a new Nubian buck yesterday ️


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Kastdemur's Rhythm ofthe Night 90 VEE
He's such a sweetie!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He's cute! I thought you were getting someone else? How old is he? He looks young to be Kastdemur's


----------



## COgoatLover25

I am , he's coming later this month. He's 3


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He looks so petite? I need a pic of him next to a doe so I can compare lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yay Lindsay!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Dee, he appraised the same in stature as his sire and he's pretty darn big! 
He's in rut right now so doesn't have his full weight 

Skyla, I can't believe he's finally here!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Just the pic I'm sure, that's why I said I need to see him next to a doe!


----------



## COgoatLover25

That pic won't come till November then!


----------



## NyGoatMom

So Lacie's been kidnapped by Dee? :lol:

Jill, I like to be informed, just never make enough time for it. What's going on in Germany now?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yup, she's mine now and I don't feel,like sharing!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hahaha....so of course you took all her critters too?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No, I left that to her family...


----------



## KristiStone

Hey, no kidnapping allowed around here. ;-P

Still working with Naomi and the buck rag Dee sent. She's still running from it for now. Tomorrow marks the 21st day in what I *think* is her cycle, but we shall see. She didn't run away as quickly as usual when I let her smell it today. I hope that she will be :lovey: soon.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm sure Lindsay!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I always get so impatient waiting for the girls to be ready...and my bucks are just across the yard...lol...


----------



## KristiStone

Guys! Guys!

NAOMI IS IN HEAT!! The buck rag that Dee sent to me worked like a charm! I've tried it on her since I got it a few weeks ago, and she would just run from it. But on Wednesday, she acted a bit more interested, but no flagging or other behavior. Thursday evening, there was intense smelling and lots of flagging. YEAH! 

I ran her out to her new boyfriend's place to meet him and she'll be spending the night with Adonis tonight. Adonis's humans will be holding her to let him do his thing if they don't witness any breeding taking place. I should be able to pick her up tomorrow morning. 

And thus begins our first breeding ever.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! That's awesome Kristi! Glad my smelly guy could help!!


----------



## margaret

KristiStone said:


> Guys! Guys!
> 
> NAOMI IS IN HEAT!! The buck rag that Dee sent to me worked like a charm! I've tried it on her since I got it a few weeks ago, and she would just run from it. But on Wednesday, she acted a bit more interested, but no flagging or other behavior. Thursday evening, there was intense smelling and lots of flagging. YEAH!
> 
> I ran her out to her new boyfriend's place to meet him and she'll be spending the night with Adonis tonight. Adonis's humans will be holding her to let him do his thing if they don't witness any breeding taking place. I should be able to pick her up tomorrow morning.
> 
> And thus begins our first breeding ever.


My buck's name is Adonis too!
Good luck getting her bred Kristi


----------



## KristiStone

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Yay! That's awesome Kristi! Glad my smelly guy could help!!


I'm glad too! Thank you SO much, your buck's help made all the difference. My job was SO much easier with the buck rag. I am so thankful for you two! 



margaret said:


> My buck's name is Adonis too!
> Good luck getting her bred Kristi


He he, I love that name for a goat! Funny thing---I used to know a kid named Adonis when I was in high school. Didn't look like a goat, though. ;-)

Thanks! I think that it's a possibility was that she was, but I'm just watching to see what happens. My friend's family said that they witnessed Adonis "cover" Naomi twice, but they don't know for sure if she was bred.

I'll be testing her with the buck rag to see if she goes into heat within the next week and if she does, I'll get a blood test done. If not, we'll try again in a few weeks with another buck.

This has been a fun adventure. I hope it hasn't been to scary for my girl Naomi, though.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hopefully she took  Mine get exposed in November...and it's also when I slow down/stop milking. Yay! Looking forward to easier chore time.


----------



## KristiStone

Me too, Stephanie!

Yay for fewer chores!


----------



## NyGoatMom

The girls production has dropped anyway...so I usually never milk past mid-november


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Last show of the season was yesterday! Had loads of fun with all my goat friends  and, one of my favorite does of a local breeder who is one of the top breeders in the area, one of my does aunt(full sister to her dam) took BOB in the Champion challenge class  BEAUTIFUL doe! And in the Jrs, he walked to the ring side with a doe that was just beautiful and eye catching, she easily won her very large class, and then took grand, I was talking to him about her before hand cause I loved her so much, turns out, she's full sister to the buck I just bought from him this year  and his half sister took reserve  so that was exciting  I can't wait to see what I get from him this spring!


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's great Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks  
My girls all did pretty well too  we even took second place in the herd class to the said breeder above!  and second place dam and daughter to him with my bucks dam and the BOB doe


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nice  Congrats!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks!


----------



## KristiStone

Aww, that's neat Skyla. My daughter used to show rabbits and I really miss going to shows. ARBA quit having them in our area for some reason, so now they are far away. The only shows close to us (besides Chino twice per year) are for 4h kids only.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's cool! My friend showed rabbits for years, she got busy so got out of it, but, I know the feeling of loosing shows.. I used to have my NDs registered with AGS, and it became nearly impossible to find shows, and then they stopped in our area all together..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow! That sounds great Skyla! Congrats! Next year should be fun


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Dee! 
Yah, I'm looking forward to it


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need to figure out how to get more pix of Monster by myself.. Someone wants to come from AZ to pick him up.. I had someone help me get side profile pix of the boys yesterday but now they want front and rear photos.. I don't blame them with such a long drive but I'm going to have to get creative! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh man, that's always fun  lol!!


----------



## goathiker

Going on a trip Na Na na na na.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Where ya going Jill?


----------



## goathiker

Not for sure that we want to do it yet... We've been invited to fly to the Arctic Circle and drive back on the ice road. It's a bad time to go in debt though, :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:

Sounds like fun though!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sounds cold...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well, I have one better....DH and I just got done rebanding the bucks scurs and doing hoof care....so when I came back in the house I told my twin teens I wanted a hug to show how much I care :lol: My son got about 2 feet from me then ran away from me :ROFL: My DD (17) was yelling how gross DH and I are and what's wrong with us to think that's funny as she locked herself in the bathroom :lol:
Parenthood is fun sometimes :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

^


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh my... Kat is in heat.... She's sooooo loud!!


----------



## goathiker

Sorry guys, gross pictures for someone...

Pic 1: Nodule Worm AKA Brown Stomach Worm hibernating

Pic 2: Coccidiosis

Pic 3: Bankrupt Worm AKA Thread Worm


----------



## Jessica84

Ok on my way. I can tell you it was not that red....since we are posting nasty lol here's mine

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








And the kidney I was talking about 








Ok i be back with my findings


----------



## Jessica84

ok had to cut about 6 inches before I found these few


----------



## goathiker

Sorry, I had to run. I looked out the window to find the buck proudly standing in the herd of doelings :GAAH:


----------



## goathiker

He didn't die of massive cocci, unless it's in a different spot, there's a lot of sloughing though... No bleeding... Were you able to look at the gall bladder? Was it nice and green?
I'm leaning toward liver failure...


----------



## Jessica84

Yeah I never even remember it being green when we have butchered but I'm not a liver fan and all liver goes to my uncle so never really paid attention. What do you think is on the kidney?


----------



## Jessica84

And don't bucks think they are just so great when they break out lol it 'oh look what I did! No no mom leave me out please' lol


----------



## goathiker

That's a hemorrhage on the kidney, it can happen when the liver fails and the kidneys start to shut down. 
Yeah, that Gall bladder would be nice and green inside. No clear slug like things on the liver and no blockage in the bile ducts that I can see. Probably no Liver Flukes then. E-Coli should have made the intestine bleed...
You can look for worms in the 4th stomach, tapes or blockage in the large intestine, scarring in the lungs. Depends on how much you want to play with it. Make sure you shower good when you're done :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Jessica84 said:


> And don't bucks think they are just so great when they break out lol it 'oh look what I did! No no mom leave me out please' lol


At least Teddy isn't in heat. Franky was flagging but, she's 94 lbs anyway. I just didn't want to mess with small FF's this year. I'm getting lazy :lol:

I wonder if the lurkers are thoroughly grossed out yet? :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm glad I came on after I tried the cheese I just made, not while I was eating it


----------



## Jessica84

No I'm leaving him be, the fire ants were hard to dodge just doing that last part lol I'm going to write down to look for that though just in case I ever have to go at this again. First time I was willing to pay for a dang necropsy and no one would call back :/ I guess if I'm gonna own them I need to figure it out anyways. I kept the liver blood and a fecal sample but no one even called so I guess that was pointless lol
Happy Cali goats I'm happy you came after too lol I have been covered in cow poop and goat guts today and for some reason I haven't been hungry
I'm not dealing with small FF this year either! And I guess it's for the best since new guy now has 50 does to cover not counting the younger girls that I'm holding back for fall kids


----------



## CritterCarnival

goathiker said:


> <snip> I wonder if the lurkers are thoroughly grossed out yet? :ROFL:


I looked at all the pictures, looked at the cocci nodules, looked at the weird spot on the kidney, noted the healthy looking gallbladder...and my first thought was "look at that beautiful fat in that last pic, I could make some nice soap from that." Goat lard is the best for making soap!! 

I guess I missed the conversation that led to the necropsy photo's, if you don't mind me asking, what was the initial issue?


----------



## Jessica84

Sadly that was walking skin and bones. I was telling Jill I was totally amazed by the amount of fat that is skinny butt had on him and was a eye opener for my more heft gals I have out there.
This guy has had issues for the last month and a half, it started with going down hill over night and pooping blood and his rumen stopped. Vet came out and gave him cocci treatment and helped me tube him. Next day was great! Then a week or so was weak in the back end, treated for polio and Bose shot and was ok. Then 2 weeks ago he got weak again and had the runs, a few days later I noticed eyes were pale so started on red cell. Even with that he went to white lids and hair loss on neck and then face. Got dehydrated the last 2 days so was tubing him and he had the runs again. Yesterday he was really bad and I had to help him stand up. He's just kinda been a on going issue and as much as I adore the boy I'm glad it's over for him. I had a feeling he was done yesterday but other then just not feeling good really didn't show signs of suffering


----------



## goathiker

Jessicas's buck kept getting sick the better then sick again for the last couple months. The vet couldn't really find what was going on. We were trying to find a chronic issue. 
The liver was unhealthy and weird looking, the kidney had necrotic spot, the fat was weird. This was a chronically sick buck who had been ill and was skin and bones but, he wasn't using his internal fat up. Probably points to the liver also. Maybe he was improperly medicated before Jessica got him and worming him tipped him over the edge...


----------



## goathiker

Too late  I type too slow


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow...sorry Jessica  Kudos to you for being able to cut him open!


----------



## Jessica84

You said it better then I did Jill lol I guess part of it could have been my fault, I really was shooting in the dark but I couldn't not do something for him. I just learned that if they get chronic like that it's best to just ship them. At least then the end will be fast.
Thank you Stephanie! I will be checking out organs more when we butcher, I never did in the past, my job is always skinning. But I learned things here and really that's all I can ask for when I loose one. I hate not knowing.


----------



## CritterCarnival

Ahhh, sorry to hear of his issues and your loss, but happy to hear he's at peace now.

I have always been fascinated with the inner workings of the critters I keep, so I appreciate the pictures and explanations.


----------



## goathiker

I went back and labeled the three different conditions in the pics I posted since they will be there. 


State offices were closed today, that's probably why no one called back.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry for your loss Jessica...


----------



## ThreeHavens

Mystery illnesses are the worst. You did great with him. I'm sorry :hug:


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

goathiker said:


> I went back and labeled the three different conditions in the pics I posted since they will be there.
> 
> State offices were closed today, that's probably why no one called back.


:laugh:
The lurkers appreciate your labels! Not sure if I had more fun looking through them or my 4yr old son. Amazing the stuff they can figure out.

So sorry you lost him Jessica!


----------



## NyGoatMom

So frustrated! I wish I had known better to go under the horn base when Madeline's horns were still small enough to get around the base with bands  This is the third time I have had to band her scurs  One grows right toward her eye so I have no choice...that one as we speak is hanging on by the nerve, she won't touch her grain and is only picking at hay and leaves.I have given her 2 doses of banamine and a shot of Bcomplex....going to add probiotics to their water.This is day 2 of her not eating much..she has already lost weight.
Does anyone know if I can burn the horn base after it falls off? I hate to do anything more to her but I don't want to have to band her again....


----------



## goathiker

Yep, you can and I would suggest it. Pup had his surgery, they took off the scurs, part of his skull and burned it well. He still has tiny scurs growing back :lol: Just little bumpy things though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Now that I only have one milking goat that is half dry, people want my milk


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok, I'll have to get a disbudding iron then


----------



## NyGoatMom

How would I do it Jill? Just 15 seconds at a time?


----------



## goathiker

If you can cover the root of the horn, 15 seconds will work. If not, 10 seconds and go to the other side, 10 seconds, come back for the rest, etc... Ice her down good after doing it... Vinegar is way too weak for this (and any disbudding IMO) My vet could tell you why :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok so are you saying go from one horn to the other, or one side of the base to the other?


----------



## sassykat6181

My guess is so it doesn't heat up too much.

Thanks for all the pics. So interesting. I had a chicken that was up and down like that for about 3 months. Finally she gave up and we put her down. I opened her up and she was internally laying. Poor thing.


----------



## NyGoatMom

How do I know if I've got the whole root? Sorry for all the questions Jill, I'm just nervous as she seems depressed and loses weight sooo fast  I'm praying she perks up some by tomorrow...oh, and she got no banamine today...got two shots (each shot twelve hours apart totaling 2) @ 1cc per 100 lbs the day of and the morning after. Should I give her another shot tonight? She just seems so down


----------



## KristiStone

Disbudding really intimidates me. I would totally be asking a ton of questions too!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well I went out to do chores tonight...Madelines temp was 104.0 and she refused all grain, so I went ahead and dosed her with Tylan 200 since she has not been eating and has an open wound on her head. Gave her another shot of banamine (only 1cc instead of 1 1/3 this time) and 4cc bcomplex, a probiotic drench and added them to her water in a stall for the night. When I left she was eating hay, so that's a good sign...poor girl


----------



## NyGoatMom

KristiStone said:


> Disbudding really intimidates me. I would totally be asking a ton of questions too!


Yeah, this is _dehorning_ so a bit different. I banded her when she was younger because she is a nervous goat and had saanen horns. But I didn't get them low enough and now the bases are too large to keep a band down...so this is round 3 with banding so I am going to try burning the base when her scurs fall off so I can stop having to band hopefully. I totally hate it....I feel like a big jerk! I hate to see her sad


----------



## KristiStone

NyGoatMom said:


> Yeah, this is _dehorning_ so a bit different. I banded her when she was younger because she is a nervous goat and had saanen horns. But I didn't get them low enough and now the bases are too large to keep a band down...so this is round 3 with banding so I am going to try burning the base when her scurs fall off so I can stop having to band hopefully. I totally hate it....I feel like a big jerk! I hate to see her sad


Ahh yes. Even more intimidating! I would feel exactly like you do, for sure. I can't even give my goats shots yet for fear of hurting them! You are doing great!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks...wish I felt like I was!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So Galaxy is acting very strange and vocalizing today... She was just in heat 2-3 days ago... I think she just woke up and realized Temper is gone.. And for some reason, they hate the new alfalfa... They don't want to touch it... I bought so much because it looked better than what I got before... They disagree..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey everyone, the lady trapped in my basement wants to know where she can get cotton candy FO for soaps and candles?? Anyone know?


----------



## CritterCarnival

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Hey everyone, the lady trapped in my basement wants to know where she can get cotton candy FO for soaps and candles?? Anyone know?


Well, it's not called Cotton Candy, but Bramble Berry has one called Blue Man: http://www.brambleberry.com/Blue-Man-Fragrance-Oil-P4694.aspx

I tend to hand people bottles of scent and ask what color they think of...EVERYONE immediately says "that's cotton candy, it should be blue and pink".

I think it's pretty close, and is does smell yummy...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx Kat! I will let her know! See if she can get any shipments to my basement


----------



## Trickyroo

Ok , i click on the chat thread to see whats going on and get slapped in the face with goats body parts.....
And i was eating a bologna sandwich at the time , with tomato and mayo....  :thumb:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Gross....


----------



## Trickyroo

Yep...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need a nap..


----------



## sassykat6181

Maybe there should be an "explicit" warning. Lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

Not as bad as the time I was eating cottage cheese and a cl thread with pics popped up :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I need a nap..


Hope you had a nice nap Dee


----------



## Trickyroo

NyGoatMom said:


> Not as bad as the time I was eating cottage cheese and a cl thread with pics popped up :lol:


:ROFL::yum:

Surgeries in the vets never bothered me , but when your sitting down after a long day , and eating dinner way after 11pm , then get hit in the face with innards , its a different story , :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

^^ :ROFL: :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

So gross!


----------



## goathiker

Well, it livened the thread up anyway :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

I need a nap too...


----------



## KristiStone

Is it an indication of heat when a doe is more loud and vocal than usual?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Can be, yes


----------



## CritterCarnival

NyGoatMom said:


> I need a nap too...


I need a nap three, but I gotta go out and figure out how I'm going to finish the new pen for my boys when I'm 40 feet short of enough chainlink fencing. :doh: I could have sworn there was one more roll out there...

Time to go pallet hunting I guess!


----------



## KristiStone

NyGoatMom said:


> Can be, yes


Ok. I took my girl, Naomi, to be bred last Friday/Saturday (overnight), and while the buck owner isn't positive she got bred, there is the possibility. So I am letting her smell the buck rag every day until Saturday so I can see if she goes back into heat. According to the buck owner, if she does, we can draw blood in a few weeks and do a pregnancy test.

We're also thinking of breeding our Willow in a month or two, who will be 7 months on November 10. I'll have to weigh her to make sure she is 40 lbs, though. If not, no biggie, but if so, it might be neat to have two sets of babies next spring, and possibly enough milk for the family. I don't know how much we need, so I guess we'll find out next year whether we are milking one or two.


----------



## NyGoatMom

There's never enough fence Critter :lol:

I'll be milking 3 next season....and it usually is more than enough for us and my soaping.


----------



## KristiStone

Nigerians? Or what breed do you have?

I have two Nigies, so I'm not sure how much milk to expect. I'm trying to decide whether I should breed both girls this year or stagger them.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh, I have 2 nubians, one saanen and one nubian/alpine (?) but my nubian and saanen are about a gallon each a day...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I will only be milking one doe next year.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Temper?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Temper went to her new home last week, I should only have Galaxy kidding next year.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I smell like a buck...


----------



## goathiker

A smell grass fed pork steaks...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I smell michiladas..


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh! I didn't know you were selling Temper...well hope galaxy does well

I smell burnt innards and bones....we burned the "leftovers" from the butcher.


----------



## Trickyroo

NyGoatMom;193132
I smell burnt innards and bones....we burned the "leftovers" from the butcher.[/QUOTE said:


> Yum :yum:


----------



## sassykat6181

Just made rice krispie treats


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I must say that this basement is just awful! :lol: hello peoples :wave: life has been busy and not so fabulous lately, but thought I'd say hi. Got half the does bred, three of which are even bred to the right buck! :lol: Coup is in heat today so I went ahead and bred her to Brigade, hoping for does and maybe a buck 
Got a ton of puppies right now, and my dog that supposedly had parvo is just fine, don't believe it was parvo at all because he was completely fine 12 hours after an antibiotic and an anti-nausea shot. So that was almost a waste of $500.
DH is suspended from work for two weeks because some old man hit his truck last week and two days ago he was seeing double, falling asleep at the wheel and had he not corrected himself he would have killed an elderly couple in the car he almost ran over. He missed them by half a foot. Guess he just kept almost falling asleep and kept driving while he was seeing double and suddenly realized that the yellow line wasn't where it was supposed to be. But that probably wouldn't have happened if they would quit working him 16 hours a day...
So anyway, that sucks quite a bit because we have mad bills right now. Might be selling Fenris to get through the next two weeks, don't know yet. But on the plus side, this is the first two weeks off DH has had since last year. 
Kids are driving me insane, so I suppose this basement isnt so bad! :lol: If only there weren't cats! :lol:
Ok end of rant  I'll chat at you guys at a later date :wave:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Good to see you basement gal  Sorry your life is hectic right now...I go through that a lot too in different ways


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie! How did you get out?! Get back here! I won't let the cats sneak down there again! It's safer here, I promise! Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I'm crafty like that, but honestly it was a wash :lol:. I'm staying at my sisters tonight and this awful polydactyl cat won't quite screaming. I'm about to throw it outside with the dogs! 
And it's almost 11:30 and she literally just finished making dinner 10 minutes ago. She's like the least on the ball person I know :lol: she almost burnt the chicken twice because she was playing with that cat and looking at a horse blanket catalog....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lacie!!! You were here! Now come back


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She ran away...


----------



## NyGoatMom

She'll be back  She needed to run around a bit...she said your basement is very cramped.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol and she doesn't like cats...


----------



## NyGoatMom

So there ya go...get rid of the cats and add more room to your basement


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Apparently the rumors are true.... Don't house your does next to your bucks... It ruins the milk!! And I was so looking forewarn to some cereal.......


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol...yuck!


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

Hhmmmmm....no change in my milk yet. Still tastes yummy! Maybe it takes longer.....:thinking:

Has anyone tried to chop one of those really big cobalt blocks into smaller pieces?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My milk was ok for a while... But as the young buck got stinkier I guess it made he milk worse... I haven't cut a cobalt block, but is it the same as a trace mineral block? I used a log wedge and small sledge hammer to break mine, it took off a nice 1/8-1/4 th slab off the side


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

Yep they are just like the big cow/horse blocks. Going to last for years and seems so silly to buy one for each pen if I could chop it up without it falling into pieces.....

Here's a pic.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do you have a wedge for splitting logs?


----------



## goathiker

Score it with an old hacksaw and then smack it with the splitting maul...


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

Perfect! Something for today's honey-do list. :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Still need to get one of those...hoping my disbudding iron comes today...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I need to ask my manager if that is something he can order for me, splitting it in half would be perfect! One for each pen!


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

Jill...when I'm not at work I need to get back to you on my doe I sent you the video on. Think something in the feed is just not working for her. The other is doing great, but she just continues to need baking soda....hunchy all the time. Acts okay otherwise...just real obvious her system doesn't handle the grain as well as the other doe.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Temperance could never have as much grain as Kat. She never really got sick, just got runny poo if j gave her too much


----------



## goathiker

Try an elimination diet for her. Just give plain oats for 2 weeks, see if that helps. Then, if she's doing better add the barley back in very slowly. If that is still working after a couple weeks add in a tablespoon of BOSS. If that still works just leave it at that for her. She will preform and milk well on that. It could be that she is naturally a bit more alkaline and the peas are neutralizing her stomach acid too much.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Why must my phone not like my room? Netflix won't load and I can't watch a movie to make me cry! Lol


----------



## goathiker

Have you seen "Twist Of Faith" yet? It's a must watch... Will make you cry too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No, I haven't.... I was going to watch October Baby, but I'll looking into that too if my internet decides to work in my room lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

Cell reception here is spotty...my phone only works in certain areas :/ We still have a land line.....


----------



## goathiker

Hey FRR, you were asking what is going on. This is well worth the time to watch, puts everything in one spot...


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

goathiker said:


> Try an elimination diet for her. Just give plain oats for 2 weeks, see if that helps. Then, if she's doing better add the barley back in very slowly. If that is still working after a couple weeks add in a tablespoon of BOSS. If that still works just leave it at that for her. She will preform and milk well on that. It could be that she is naturally a bit more alkaline and the peas are neutralizing her stomach acid too much.


Think it has to be either the peas or the animax...those two items are what I added last into the mix.

On another note...we have had Alex here two weeks and he is already showing signs of fishtail. Even with full access to loose minerals, and having all his vitamin shots just before he came. :hair:


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

Crazy...its just scary what this world has come too. So close to the end of it all.


----------



## goathiker

That's actually normal for a desert raised goat coming here. Dave doesn't bolus either.


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

I thought the Multimin was supposed to take the place of bolus and bose?


----------



## goathiker

I don't know, I haven't ever used it.


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

goathiker said:


> That's actually normal for a desert raised goat coming here. Dave doesn't bolus either.


Why? I feel like an idiot....expected problems from things like weather/temperature change or hoof problems from the wet....but did not expect fishtail! He is getting the same thing to eat he had there...just more green added. Dave even sent me with bales of alfalfa to keep his diet on a slow change over.

Looks like I will be shoving stuff down his throat too. Eewwww!! He's so sticky and stinky and greasy. :laugh: Two days ago it looked like he was limping and one felt like it had some heat. So I made my honey hold him while I soaked his front feet in epsom water. He started peeing...allover my honeys boot!!! I laughed so hard, I ended up loosing my hat in the wet mess too! Nothing like having fun getting stinky.:laugh:


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

The little one is waiting to be read too...signing off here.:wave::cart:


----------



## goathiker

Talk to you later. 

It's because the rain washes everything out of the soil and the goats must adapt.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I gave Obsidian two blouses and he's still got fishtail and missing fur on his hips now.. Or pins? I think it's his pins... Unfortunately I forgot to write down when I gave the first one and that's why I gave the second one...


----------



## sassykat6181

Pups got neutered and spayed yesterday. They were so skiddish walking into the clinic, they've not been off the farm since we got them at 14 weeks old (they're 6 mos now). Friendly with the techs though. They each weighed 75 lbs. Is that a good weight for pyrenees/anatolian mix? I think they look good, but I've never had large breed dogs.


----------



## NyGoatMom

too funny FloatinRockRanch! :lol: I can just picture it!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well...off to help my daughter throw a gender reveal party for a couple friends of ours.artygroup: By the way....it's a boy :boy:
Man, it's good to say that...I've been dying to tell people!! :lol: But Shhh! don't tell


----------



## sassykat6181

^have fun!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds like fun!  

My cousin is having a baby shower in a few weeks, seems like it's the season for babies lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well it was a success! So much fun and it all went well


----------



## NyGoatMom

Now off to bed cause I have a show to do in the morning..gotta be there to set up at 7 30 ...:coffee2:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Does anyone know how long it takes for the goaty taste to get out of the milk after I remove the buck from the pen near the does?


----------



## ThreeHavens

Are you sure it's the buck? My does were living with a buck for awhile and it didn't change the milk taste, though he was a young buck so maybe that made a difference.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The buck is young, but the milk didn't change flavor until he started to stink..... I could do a cmt test. What else would change the flavor of the milk? The milk itself doesn't smell different


----------



## CritterCarnival

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes for the goaty taste to get out of the milk after I remove the buck from the pen near the does?


It's not the buck, our girls share a fence line with 3 VERY stinky boys and they rub against each other through the fence. The girls are pretty ripe smelling, but the milk is just as sweet and fresh as can be.

I would bet you have a mineral imbalance, or there is some strong flavored plant they are finding to eat.

Is it a new freshening doe?? If so, the colostrum may be the source of the off flavor. I am very sensitive to the taste of colostrum and have to wait over a month to drink the milk, but the rest of the family doesn't taste anything weird after just a couple weeks.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

CritterCarnival said:


> It's not the buck, our girls share a fence line with 3 VERY stinky boys and they rub against each other through the fence. The girls are pretty ripe smelling, but the milk is just as sweet and fresh as can be.
> 
> I would bet you have a mineral imbalance, or there is some strong flavored plant they are finding to eat.
> 
> Is it a new freshening doe?? If so, the colostrum may be the source of the off flavor. I am very sensitive to the taste of colostrum and have to wait over a month to drink the milk, but the rest of the family doesn't taste anything weird after just a couple weeks.


It almost tasted like colostrum but not really.. Idk how to explain it..no changes to her diet, no new growth in the pasture. Well I did get a new batch of alfalfa.. But it's just alfalfa.. she has been in milk since May. If it's not the buck, why do so many people claim that keeping bucks near does ruins the milk?


----------



## ThreeHavens

I would run a cmt test and give a copper bolus to be safe if she needs copper. Copper made my doe have weird milk earlier this year, and I tasted colostrum early on too. Any time we have off milk here I also give vit C for a couple days.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx! Will do! She won't eat the vit c tabs. Do you know how much injectable C to give?


----------



## FloatnRockRanch

If she comes in heat it may make the milk taste off too. I crush regular vit c into the grain and just shake it in. They don't even notice it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx for the advice! What about stress? She has been a little stressed since I sold Temper..


----------



## sassykat6181

I took a cheese class with a well know cheese maker from Oregon, she swears that bucks do not make any change in milk taste. 
Two things have made my does milk taste funny, going into heat, and needing copper. My bucks have always shared a fence line with my does. Its not the buck


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I gave copper and BOSE this morning, do you know how long till it will taste normal?


----------



## sassykat6181

If it's copper, maybe a couple weeks. If it's heat, a couple days


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She was just in heat last week.... So I guess it must be copper... I've been bad at keeping records but I'm pretty sure I gave her copper a couple months ago when Jill said her hair loss was copper deficiency... Because I remember watching her get better... Anyway, I guess I'll find out! Lol! I refilled her minerals today too, I didn't notice she ran out... I'm such a bad goat mommy lately


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And I never noticed her milk taste off when she was in heat before... So I guess it must be copper..


----------



## NyGoatMom

Is she up on selenium too?


----------



## sassykat6181

Wormed all the girls, stripping out the barn. Worming the stinky bucks later when I'm ready to shower. Maybe I'll get some hooves trimmed today too. It's a farmwork day that's long overdue. Three days of rain coming in though, so gotta do it today. I am the queen of procrastination!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I know what you mean  I have been so busy this year that all the leaves are falling and I haven't raked yet! It's gonna be a family job with this many leaves at once this year...

Oh, just saw she had BoSe...so that's good


----------



## Emzi00

:wave:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=181732

❤Kayla❤


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need to do stinky buck hooves too.... But I really don't want to.....

Hi Emma :wave: :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's a bad chore lol!

Hey y'all...  
And Emma, long time no see


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Maybe I can find some gloves...


----------



## Emzi00

Yeah, it's been a while :lol: How has everyone been?


----------



## sassykat6181

Finally got my feed troughs back up


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah, a little while  lol!

Been fairly good, been a stressful year for me lol.. 

They look happy Kat


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Your little goats are so cute!


----------



## sassykat6181

My baby mini manchas are almost as big as the full grown nigies lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How old are the minis?


----------



## sassykat6181

5 or 6 months, I can't remember if they were born in April or May.  they are the mostly white one in the middle and the black with white leg on far right ....or to be simple, the two without ears


----------



## sassykat6181




----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol ya, I noticed the lack of ears


----------



## goathiker

Got my new bucket hooks today :lol: 
My new mineral feeder and hay hoop should be here next week.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! I love getting stuff in the mail! Lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

Me too! I just hate paying for it to get here :lol:


Hi Emma !

Cute goats Kat...I need some of those feeders....my girls are terrible to feed after milking season.


----------



## sassykat6181

Looking forward to the time change this weekend. It doesn't get light here until 730am and it's driving me crazy. I don't go out in the dark


----------



## sassykat6181

NyGoatMom said:


> Cute goats Kat...I need some of those feeders....my girls are terrible to feed after milking season.


Tractor supply $14.99


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'll need 2 to feed 3 goats ...:lol:


----------



## ThreeHavens

I'm still fighting this sinus infection ... what a pain!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sorry ThreeHavens  My daughter has allergy/sinus issues too...

So I just went out to "quickly" feed before I have to leave...yeah....of course my jeans got destroyed because they are my most comfortable pair and I don't have time to wash them now!! Darn goats!!! :GAAH:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugh, that's icky D...  sorry! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## KristiStone

Hey y'all---still around, moving through this whole breeding thing, which is totally new to me. I'm almost thinking that Naomi might be bred, but I'm continuing to check her with the buck rag. This is the 19th day in her heat cycle so I'm watching her to see whether we need to take her back to her boyfriend's house or wait a few more weeks to have her blood drawn and tested for pregnancy. If she isn't bred, she should begin heat tomorrow evening, which will mean we'll take her back.

Todd and I have been remodeling our bedroom lately. Our house has this Knott's Berry Farm "feel" anyway, it's the way the previous owner decorated the outside, so we are continuing the feel in our decorating--in a more mild fashion, mind you. It's whimsical, but not THAT whimsical! It's been fun redecorating. It's about time too, since we've lived her for a year already!

Ok--off to watch more Dynasty. Gotta love those 80's styles.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Keep us updated Kristi! I hope she's bred!

In grosser news, my buck was bleeding near his scur so I gave him a hug to check it out closer and console him........ He peed on me..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Bahahah!!! Sorry Dee, but that is funny! I hate when they pee on me  it's only happened to me a few times, and only this year by my new buck... He's a stinker!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Awesome Kristi...here's hoping 

Dee.....hahaha!!! I hate that so much!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yea, it has never happened to me before.... I have dodged it a few times, but he got my ankle this time... Good thing I was wearing baggy pants..


----------



## KristiStone

Thanks everyone! I hope she is bred too!

Ha ha ha! I haven't had a goat pee on me yet, but something tells me that's ok. LOL :-0


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sooo...dilemma here is...I want to have the girls bred in November....but I need to burn Madeline's scur/horn base...I'm afraid that will alter her ability to conceive due to stress...but now is prime time to do it because the horn just fell off. The other side I can wait until next fall to burn if needed.
Guess if she was bred in December it wouldn't be too awful...but I'd prefer November.

I'm always cutting things so close :GAAH:

Any suggestions?


----------



## ksalvagno

Burn and breed. I don't think the stress should be that bad.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Great, Thanks Karen 

She reacted bad to the scur coming off...but the nerve was hanging. She went off feed for a few days...


----------



## sassykat6181

You know goats, something will always come up. I'd burn now and breed as planned


----------



## NyGoatMom

Will do  Thanks Kat


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Today is day 21 in Rosie's heat cycle - no heat yet- hopefully she settled


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! It's only day 14 for Galaxy, I can't wait to find out if she settled! If she didn't I have to change her breeding plan since I sold that buck


----------



## KristiStone

Day 20 in Naomi's heat cycle---little to no interest in the buck rag. Will check again tomorrow. 

Hope your girls are bred, Dreamacres and Dee!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx Kristi, sounds like your doe is on the right track!

Hey Kat are you all settled in to your place yet?? Lol


----------



## sassykat6181

Getting there. 
Had to get house settled first. We just started putting up insulation in the other garage, then we can put up the osb board and I can get my soaping area set up. Going to be nice to not have to do it in my kitchen anymore. There's a farm nearby that makes cheese and I think they sell milk too. I'll have to see if I can buy from them until the spring when my girls kid out


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ugh, I don't envy moving! I've been in my house for 11 years now...


----------



## sassykat6181

Moving from Massachusetts to South Carolina was no small feat either. My husband grew up on the farm we left. 30 years of family stuff in that house and barn. We downsized and sold a lot of stuff. We still have more than will fit, but we're getting organized. We only moved mid july, so I think we're doing good so far


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh wow...must have been hard to leave the farm!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, that does sound like it would be hard  where did you grow up?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't envy that move Kat... I think I had told you about the possibility of us moving to TN... Thankfully that is on hold for a few years haha! As much as I'd love it, I think I also dread it.... :/ lol!


----------



## sassykat6181

I grew up in MA just not on a farm....we never even had a dog lol
I joined my husband on his parents farm in 2006. His mom passed in 2008 and we took over. He grew up with horses. We inherited 12 when she died. I added chickens, ducks and goats. We brought 3 horses, 4 chickens, 4 cats, 2 dogs and 9 goats down with us. I quickly added 2 farm pups 
We have 30 acres now, we had 7 before


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow! You sure adjusted well to the farm life!


----------



## KristiStone

We just moved last year, and yeah, moving is no fun, but it's so great when you finally get settled! Wishing you all the best, Kat!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow...30 acres is great 

Did I happen to notice you have more _goats_ than anything else? :lol:


----------



## goathiker

No no, 3 goats equals 1 horse. She has the same amount of horses and goats :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

I had about 60 goats including kids before we moved. Sold all the boers and lamanchas and kept just our nigies and 2 mini-mancha babies.
So oops.....I guess I actually have 11 goats lol.
For now anyway, breeding next month


----------



## LadySecret

This is the funniest thing I've seen in a long time. I couldn't stop laughing.

http://www.littlebudha.com/hysteric...ical-this-cat-teaches-a-young-kitten-a-very_m


----------



## goathiker

I caught my doeling mooning around the buck pen twice today. She's stuffing her 90 lb body through a 4.5 inch wide space in the keyhole rack :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol she's part snake!


----------



## goathiker

FFR.. Bonds are crashing...


----------



## sassykat6181

Happy Halloween everyone. Kids had fun trick or treating tonight. They'll be sugar rushing on candy tomorrow!


----------



## goathiker

How are you north westerners enjoying your "mild dry" winter this weekend? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm pretty miffed about the time change... And the lack of rain really sucks.. I'm barely keeping up with my lime tree.. I don't want it to die..

I'm crate training my friends pup right now... Most annoying thing to ever do with a dog...

Are you getting much rain up there?


----------



## NyGoatMom

We are getting enough rain here....and yes, I hate training any young animal to do pretty much anything :lol: I do it when needed but boy, I prefer adult animals !


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I'm just doing it to be nice, she has her hands full with her baby and being pregnant again so she can't keep the pup so I figured it would find a better home if it was a little trained


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Plus the pup is kinda cute 







When she's not trying to chew electrical chords that are plugged into the wall...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Anyone else selling pretty soap this year? I bought some from three of my friends and still possibly looking for more


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sorry, mine isn't pretty lol! It just smells good lol! I haven't done any colors or anything like that.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I have soaps 

check my FB page...

He is cute...but not cute enough if he's a chewer :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So I had a great day yesterday!  Laura came down to visit and we went out for lunch, and she left be hind this little cutie!


----------



## Trickyroo

So thats where i left her :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol...she is a cutie


----------



## Trickyroo

She is  That's Fiona


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: 

She sure is a cutie  
My dad brought her in to work today to visit lol! So she got some lovings and a treat from one of the ladies I work with lol!


----------



## Trickyroo

Yay for Fiona ! Makes me so happy  
Glad your Dad will have some time with her while your at work , given the fact she chose to sleep with you last night , lol..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NyGoatMom said:


> I have soaps
> 
> check my FB page...
> 
> He is cute...but not cute enough if he's a chewer :lol:


Cool! What's your FB page? Lol and do you take PayPal!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nvm, I found it! I had to do web view to see your signature


----------



## ThreeHavens

So precious!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah, he loves her  he said she sat up front with him lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My dad is in New York right now, I guess it's snowing there! I haven't seen snow in so long! But we did get a healthy amount of rain today! That was nice!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Eeww!!! Snow!  *gag*


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Right! It's below 68 here now so I'm officially cold...


----------



## margaret

Eeew, rain.
It has been raining for a couple days around here and I'm prettty tired of it.


----------



## sassykat6181

Cute pup Skyla 
I got my hunting license over the weekend. Friend took me out yesterday. I realised two things 1) sitting in the rain waiting for a deer to walk by is no fun 2) my friend is a terrible driver. Lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Right! It's below 68 here now so I'm officially cold...


:lol: :lol:

You'd die here....it's 45 out right now and 61 in my house. Decided not to bother lighting the stoves...not cold enough :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

I hate when it rains too long too margaret...makes everything muddy....


----------



## sassykat6181

Neighbors goat has been screaming all morning from the fence line to my bucks. Guess she's in heat lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol Kat has been screaming for 3 days!...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

We just got a half a day of rain, it was a good amount, but didn't last long. It was much needed here!


----------



## margaret

Rain is good in moderation, we've had way too much this year.


----------



## NyGoatMom

So busy today...I made 9 batches of lotion...labeled them all too! Tomorrow I have 8 more batches to do. This season is so busy!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Stephanie, check your farm page pms on FB


----------



## NyGoatMom

So....thank goodness for some mild weather this November!

I just put the boys with the girls a couple days ago...so hoping for April kids. Wish I would see some action...the first day was a lot of chasing and only one "lucky" mount. She seemed unaware of what he was trying to do :lol: Anyway, every year I wonder if it's gonna happen...and so far every year we've had kids! :lol:
This time of year stresses me!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey, where is everyone?? It's raining and I'm bored!


----------



## sassykat6181

Just finished raining here. Been spending a bit of sunrise and sunset time in my tree stand. A beautiful doe walked down the path the other morning, she could smell me and actually looked straight up into my eyes. I didn't move, didn't blink....she kept walking undisturbed. I'm hoping she brings in a nice buck with her the next time


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think we're supposed to have thunderstorms tonight but as of right now the rain has ceased.

When you said doe I was thinking a goat at first lol


----------



## sassykat6181

Doe, a deer, a female deer....lmao


----------



## sassykat6181

We got like 5 inches over the past few days, I'm so over it


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I doubt we got that much... But it was raining most of yesterday and today. It was a nice rain though, not too heavy not too light.. Though I did stay indoors lol! For some reason you all get so much more rain than us..


----------



## cfish001

sassykat6181 said:


> Doe, a deer, a female deer....lmao


This morning we had a doe with two doelings come thru our back yard - it was a wonderful sight. She looked right at me and then continued on to browse thru our back yard. It looked like the doelings were about 2 months old....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

We have a family that visits our creek quite frequently, there is a pretty young buck and a fawn and mom


----------



## goathiker

Well, the cold rain is here to stay... Time to add that evil corn to my grain mix.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's pretty cold here tonight too.... But on a brighter note, my bedroom smells like amazing soap! I spent way too much money on soap..


----------



## NyGoatMom

But soap is so pretty! and it smells so good.....

Raining today here...sighs....the one day my son is coming to help me with an outside project. Hope it stops soon...


----------



## sassykat6181

I got one, I got one!!!! All that patience paid off this morning. Fortunately the processor is 5 mins away


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You got one what?? Lol


----------



## sassykat6181

A (deer) buck


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh yum! And yay! Will you send me some jerky please??


----------



## KristiStone

HI all---been so busy, but wanted to check in to say that I sent Naomi's blood sample in to BioTracking today, so we'll know soon whether we're to be expecting babies! 

Todd's dad is very ill and in ICU in a hospital in Palm Desert. We've been visiting every few days. It's been tiring, but it's just how it goes. Our next trip out is on Sunday.

Oh hey, I got my nose pierced. Took my daughters to get their piercings done and decided to go ahead and do it. Been thinking about it for years, so I went for it. I like it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Happy birthday Jill!

Kristi, I hope she's bred! And I hope Todd's dad is ok..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well hello again everybody, even though you're all asleep most likely :lol: Happy Birthday Jill! :cake: 

This stupid candle thing is stressing me out :ROFL: What 14yr old boy only wants a cotton candy candle for his birthday?? :GAAH:

But all my does are bred now except for Delilah, I still need to take her down and get her bred, time is running out.... Coup got sick again for a few days, but is bouncing back now.
Decided to bred one doeling this year, Alillea to Vigilante, but she had other plans. Jumped the fence and got bred by Fenris and Brigade while I was getting a horse out of the fence :hair: I'm not luting her again, it'll just be a mystery as to which of the three bucks sired the kid(s), stupid goat! So I'll just not plan on keeping anything from her, no matter how amazing it may be! :lol:

It snowed here the other day :snow: been raining a lot too, mucky and gross out here now and I'm not ready for it. None of the vehicles have a heater, can't even drive the other truck in the rain, it doesn't stop... 
Bunch of family stuff going on, not so great. Staying at my sisters again tonight.

But on the bright side, Scotty didn't bring a bunch of feed in last week because nobody thought it would rain, so I got 700lbs of alfalfa pellets for $100 :greengrin: The bags got a little wet so I helped him pick the caked pieces out and he gave me a deal on it  The goats have been happy with it, but they're almost out now :lol:
Also on the bright side, the pups are finally leaving on Sunday! :stars: :wahoo: Always glad when they all have homes  
AND my son might be getting a job finally :shocked: :shocked: He went to the feed store for me today while I watched the children and I guess his size impressed Nick, the manager there/my neighbor, and he asked my daughter if he'd be interested in working there. I guess when he asked her, he came up and asked if that "big guy with the beard" that was just in there was her brother. It's so funny how so many people think he's this big burly mountain man, he's such a gentle giant, but it's good for a laugh :lol: 

I thinks that's all for now :chin: Talk to you guys later :wave:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Hey Y'all! I'm hunting and i saw a buck but he only had one antler on one side and none on the other!!! He wasnt but 2 years and thin so let him go... What r y'all doing?


❤Kayla❤


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi Lacie! You sound busy! I just had someone come to lease my does but it was a bust.. Kind of a strange encounter too... I really don't know what to think of it.. People really shouldn't make assumptions..

Hi Kayla, you should have eaten the buck, who knows how long he will live out there with one antler lol!


----------



## goathiker

He just got it broke off getting whipped in a fight. It'll grow back in next fall good as new...


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

That's true..if he was fatter I would have shot him dead right then and there but he wasnt 


❤Kayla❤


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Really Jill?? They grow back like normal??


----------



## goathiker

Deer shed their antlers every early spring and grow new ones in the fall in time for rut. I have a pile of shed antlers that we've found out in the woods from deer and elk.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Jill, over here all our deer shed their
Antlers in summer... Guess they are just weird Texas deer lol!


❤Kayla❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Also, Jill, what breed of "bat" is on your profile picture? 


❤Kayla❤


----------



## goathiker

Oh, we have Blacktail Deer. 

She's an American Eskimo from German working lines. She is a great livestock dog, even herds the chickens for me.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

White tail here


❤Kayla❤


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg! I can't believe there are people here the same time as me!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I should get me one I those dogs!! They're C-U-T-E. CUTE!!


❤Kayla❤


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sunny is pretty darn cute!

I was just discussing with someone that if Galaxy has any buck kids they will be my testers so I can taste goat


----------



## goathiker

It tastes like caribou...


----------



## goathiker

My doelings are almost 100 lbs. I need to decide when and who to breed them to.


----------



## goathiker

Eskies are very smart and learn a lot. They can darn near talk if you pay attention to signals. They require a job and a lot of attention to be happy. 
Sunny can crack her own peanuts, drink out a straw, open all the baby gates, open the dog door, and climb like a cat. She is highly one family, extremely loyal, tends to separation anxiety, and love a good game of "I want that". Right now I have french fries in my coat pocket and she's about turning herself inside trying to get them from me.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I've never tasted caribou


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey all, long time no talk... Been CRAZY busy! Lol!


----------



## sassykat6181

The buck I got last week only had 1 antler. I don't have a scope, so I didn't know until I found him in the woods.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

That's what my first buck I shot looked like!! (im 13)  


❤Kayla❤


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Bow or rifle Kat?
He's a cute buck  lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I studded out Fenris for $50 profit today :lol: then I promptly spent it on candle stuff, we'll see how this goes.... :lol:
But I found out that lady's doe is out of the Digger Pine herd. I think I told that story :chin: back in the day that lady had the giant obese alpines that never won and her husband was the one that taught me how to disbud by setting the kid's heads on fire :lol: anywho, that doe was interesting to see. She's the doe version of a wildebeest, she has the old style flowing locks :lol: 

And the deathness and sickness caught up to me. Haven't been sick since I almost died last April and I caught the black death again... it needs to go to someone else, someone crappy :lol: AND it was gross and dumping loads of rain on us again today, then it started snowing again. About had to get a boat to get across the yard!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

We got a lot of wind today... Not much rain. Are you still at your sisters house Lacie?


----------



## sassykat6181

.357 single shot rifle with iron sights. He was my first


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Nice buck Kat!! My dad took me hunting 2 years ago that's when I shot mine... We called it a unicorn!


❤Kayla❤


----------



## sassykat6181

Yup! My friend keeps teasing me about him only having 1 antler. Oh well, he'll taste just the same


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nice lil buck 

Hi everyone :wave: Been super busy myself, so I know how you feel Skyla!

Hopefully you will get your soaps in a day or two Dee.

Lacie...sorry you are sick! Sounds awful! Are you going to start making candles?


----------



## sassykat6181

Never a dull moment! Flew up to my mom's in massachusets for my little brothers wedding this weekend. Layover in Baltimore and my son got a bloody nose while trying to board. They wouldn't let us on. So now we're waiting for the next non-stop flight out. 
Unfortunately it's into atlanta instead of Greenville. So my husband has to drive 2 hrs to pick us up and I have to drive up to Greenville tomorrow to get our luggage


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh ya, that reminds me, Lacie wanted me to ask if anyone makes candles.. She needs a cotton candy candle... Looks like it might be too late though.. Sorry Lacie.. I was so busy at work when you asked, I totally forgot..

Stephanie, according to the tracking, my package is already in San Jose! I'm so excited!

I'm sorry your having such a rough trip Kat.. Hopefully it gets better when you arrive!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nice Kat! 

Busy is nice sometimes, other times it's just like "I need a break!!" My friend from work is taking the weekend of my birthday off with me and we are just gonna chill out lol!

That's a bummer about the flight Kat!


----------



## NubianFan

Hello all. Down to 2 goats Daff and Dru sold the rest. Both should be bred back to Pipsqueak. Got really good prices for the ones I sold. Planning on selling Dru also after she kids. Hoping Daff has a doeling so I can keep one doeling for company for her otherwise pretty ugh getting out of goats.


----------



## NubianFan

If I didn't love Daff so I would sell them all but want to keep her so I have to keep someone for a buddy for her.


----------



## ksalvagno

Good to see you. Hope things are going well for you.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow Leslie it's been a while! I kinda did the same thing.. I'm down to 2 does, I won't get rid of my wether, my buck is going to his new home soon and I just have to keep Franklin till Kat is bred then I'm selling him and I'll be down to 3 goats


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Stephanie, my order just arrived! Thank you!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Leslie!! 
I was just thinking about you and was going to text you today.
How are things going?


----------



## goathiker

Hi Leslie, long time no see (except on BYH) :lol:

Beautiful day out today, 50 degrees, 60 mile an hour winds, plenty of rain. Wonder if the house will make it through this winter? :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan

I am doing okay we thought we were going to lose Dad right before Halloween he got pneumonia. He has rallied though. He is able to walk to his chair and the table and the bathroom again he was bed bound. Up until he got pneumonia he was still able to putter around the farm and do a few things. He can't really even go outside now.


----------



## NubianFan

What is BYH? I am drawing a blank?


----------



## goathiker

Backyard Herds


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hi Leslie! :wave: Glad to hear from you 

Dee, glad you like the soaps  Just spent two and a half days making more....about 17 loaves!


----------



## KristiStone

Thanks Dee.

It looks like I'll get preg test results emailed to me today for Naomi. Yay! I do hope she is bred because seriously, the holidays are here and they will be hard to work around if she's not.

Todd's dad is better. He's been moved out of ICU and is talking and progressing well. Unfortunately, even if he does get better and go home, he's not out of the woods. It could definitely happen again. Scary stuff.

Will keep y'all posted about Naomi.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NyGoatMom said:


> Hi Leslie! :wave: Glad to hear from you
> 
> Dee, glad you like the soaps  Just spent two and a half days making more....about 17 loaves!


The hard part is deciding which ones to keep and which ones to gift!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill, how do you tell the difference between a coyote and a coy-wolf?


----------



## goathiker

Their size and how they act.


----------



## NubianFan

I am not on Back Yard Herds I don't even know what that is. I don't have home Internet anymore. I am on phone now. And I have sort of stepped back from Internet boards. 
I just found an email saying I was prescribed to this thread and thought I need to check in on everyone and say Hi.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

There is an injured "coyote" that ran right up to my aunts let my aunt was in her bard and didn't run off until my aunt ran at him making noise. She said he was big but skinny and desperate looking..


----------



## KristiStone

Super bummer---Naomi isn't bred. Taking her back to try with another, more experienced buck tomorrow morning. Wish us luck!


----------



## NyGoatMom

HappyCaliGoats said:


> The hard part is deciding which ones to keep and which ones to gift!


lol...keep one of each


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How long has it been since you bred her Kristi?

Good idea Stephanie


----------



## NyGoatMom

Worrying my saanens aren't doing their thing...haven't seen it...sigh...no due date for her!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Maybe it's too cold??


----------



## KristiStone

HappyCaliGoats said:


> How long has it been since you bred her Kristi?


She was tried the first time on October 9-10. I thought I observed some heat symptoms the week after, and nothing on the 29th-31st. Waited until the 12th of November to have her blood drawn and sent it in the next day. Came out "open".

Naomi and Willow are both spending a few days at my friend's place--Naomi to get bred to their other, more experienced buck, and Willow, just so she won't get lonely. Our friends are so kind to let them hang there, and they are testers like us, so we know we are clear disease-wise. Naomi *should* be going back into heat around Wednesday evening/Thursday, so we'll see what happens. We'll pick them up Friday or Saturday.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I hope it works out this time! I'm planning to breed Kat sometime between now and January.. Lol!


----------



## sassykat6181

Seems as though the rut is over. Haven't seen a deer since last week. Glad I got the one I did. Picked up 46 pounds of meat from the butcher yesterday


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yum! Just waiting on my jerky


----------



## goathiker

I'll send you some jerky :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

I'll make some with the next one 
Saw 5 does this morning and some fresh scrapes. Crazy weather has them all mixed up


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> I'll send you some jerky :lol:


What kind of jerky??  I only ask because you are laughing..


----------



## goathiker

Goose liver :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

eww..


----------



## goathiker

My dogs love it.... :ROFL:


----------



## sassykat6181

Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have internet again :greengrin:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=181885

❤Kayla❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

goathiker said:


> Goose liver :lol:


OMGosh!!!!! WHYY?!

❤Kayla❤


----------



## NyGoatMom

^^ :lol: Why not?


----------



## NubianFan

I think I messed up and I am going to have winter kids this year.


----------



## NubianFan

I was hoping my does would have kidded by now but no such luck. I think they are saving them up for Christmas presents.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I could never deal with kidding in the winter... I think we would all just die..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I did winter babies once, wasn't too bad  lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh no Leslie...


----------



## NubianFan

Well our winters aren't terrible bit still I would prefer not to have winter kids


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Don't you get snow there?


----------



## sassykat6181

Coming up on thanksgiving, I should probably start breeding lol. They've been ready for a while now.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I've got one doe bred, just one more now lol


----------



## NubianFan

Yes it snows sometimes. Maybe 2 or 3 times a year at most. But it comes freezing rain more often. The temps will drop below zero sometimes. But usually we have a lot of warm days too. It isn't rare at all for it to be in the 50 ' s during winter and occasionally it will spike up to the 60's. In Arkansas the weather never stays the same for long. So it may be 20 with freezing rain and snow for 2 or 3 days then turn around and wa up to 60 for a few days. You just never can tell.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Shoot... Ive got 1 of my 3 does due in january... At least I live in Texas


❤Kayla❤


----------



## margaret

I finished breeding today!
No more dealing with stinky bucks(until I have to go pick up my new buck)
7 does due end of January/very beginning Feb, 1 in March and 4 in April.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I still have to take Delilah down and have her bred to Chrome, not looking forward to that drive!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kat really wanted to get bred tonight! She ran out of the barn, away from her grain and proceeded to tease the boys at their front gate this provided very noisy entertainment for me. Until I had to go in and feed the bucks..  I think I will breed her in 3 weeks


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So I just realized I didn't do secret Santa this year.. Did I miss it or did nobody else have time either?


----------



## goathiker

Is it that time already? I guess it is.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

I don't think anyone has done secret Santa yet. 3 does bred and past their next expected heat so I think they settled. 1 bred but it hasn't been 21 days yet. - 2 still to bred - Better get some doelings this year or I am getting a new buck. lol ​


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Is it that time already? I guess it is.


I know right!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

If Galaxy came back into heat and I didn't notice then she will be due again in two days, if she's not in heat by thanksgiving then I will consider her bred! Lol!


----------



## goathiker

Guinen is bred for late March and hasn't come into heat that I've seen. I'll be picking up a bottle baby or two from Tim (Tenacross) early February so I'm good...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I haven't been home much, so I just have my fingers crossed that mine all settled :lol: I also either need to magically make some money appear to fix one of the trucks to get Delilah back down to Kristi's or tell her I can't bring her down, and maybe we can breed her to Chrome next year. She probably won't be happy with option two.... :underchair:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Guinen is bred for late March and hasn't come into heat that I've seen. I'll be picking up a bottle baby or two from Tim (Tenacross) early February so I'm good...


Isn't Tim clear across the country?? Can you drop one of his kids by my place on your way?


----------



## goathiker

Tim's in WA about 4 hours from me :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well.. Shows what I know..


----------



## goathiker

No worries, I'm taking his Saanen/Boer crosses this year.


----------



## NyGoatMom

He has crosses?


----------



## goathiker

He has one Saanen doe that he uses to graft his extra kids on when his Boer does have too many. He sells the Saanen's kids at birth.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh....yeah, now I think I remember hearing that.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm hate rain! Its been trying to snow down here too, it's snowing uptown right now and going to be snowing still later tonight and tomorrow morning, probably into the afternoon too.


----------



## margaret

I completely agree Lacie! We have had so much rain here this year, I am SICK of it!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

We need rain! It was nice to have some today! I'm off tomorrow and I will be making chocolate pie for thanksgiving!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And I have no milk.... I had to go BUY milk!  can you believe that..


----------



## goathiker

Pies are done...One Pumpkin Chiffon and one Banana Cream. Cookies are done. The dinner rolls are done, just need reheated. Turkey is thawing. Cranberries, olives, and veggies ready to go. I cheated and bought canned gravy to mix with the stock. Dressing cubes are dried and seasoned. The house is a mess :lol: Guess I'll be cleaning tomorrow...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't want to clean, I'd rather be drinking instead....the house will magically clean itself right? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And I'm being chincy by only baking pumpkin pie and not 10 other kinds, no crab dip this year, no relish tray, no ambrosia salad, leaving a lot of stuff out. Nobody will notice :lol: I just REALLY don't want to wash more dishes than I have to, there's already going to be 15 people here. 
All I really like is the spinach dip, stuffing, gravy and cranberry sauce, I could do without the rest :lol:

Hopefully I will have help cleaning, if not I'll just have to starve them :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Brain teasers 

1. Johnny's mother had three children. The first child was named April. The second child was named May.
.....What was the third child's name?
2. There is a clerk at the butcher shop, he is five feet ten inches tall and he wears size 13 sneakers
......What does he weigh?
3. Before Mt. Everest was discovered,
...what was the highest mountain in the world?
4. How much dirt is there in a hole
.....that measures two feet by three feet by four feet?
5. What word in the English language
.....is always spelled incorrectly?
6. Billy was born on December 28th, yet his birthday is always in the summer.
......How is this possible?
7. In California, you cannot take a picture of a man with a wooden leg.
.....Why not?
8. What was the President's name
...in 1975?
9. If you were running a race,
.....and you passed the person in 2nd place, what place would you be in now?
10. Which is correct to say,
... "The yolk of the egg are white" or "The yolk of the egg is white"?
11. If a farmer has 5 haystacks in one field and 4 haystacks in the other field,
......how many haystacks would he have if he combined them all in another field?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

1. Johnny 
2. Meats 
3. Mt. Everest
4. None
5. Incorrectly 
6. The southern hemisphere 
7. You use a camera not a wooden leg
8. .........
9. 2nd place 
10. None, yolk is yellow
11. One 


❤Kayla❤
I dont get #8


----------



## sassykat6181

goathiker said:


> Brain teasers
> 
> 1. Johnny's mother had three children. The first child was named April. The second child was named May.
> .....What was the third child's name?
> 2. There is a clerk at the butcher shop, he is five feet ten inches tall and he wears size 13 sneakers
> ......What does he weigh?
> 3. Before Mt. Everest was discovered,
> ...what was the highest mountain in the world?
> 4. How much dirt is there in a hole
> .....that measures two feet by three feet by four feet?
> 5. What word in the English language
> .....is always spelled incorrectly?
> 6. Billy was born on December 28th, yet his birthday is always in the summer.
> ......How is this possible?
> 7. In California, you cannot take a picture of a man with a wooden leg.
> .....Why not?
> 8. What was the President's name
> ...in 1975?
> 9. If you were running a race,
> .....and you passed the person in 2nd place, what place would you be in now?
> 10. Which is correct to say,
> ... "The yolk of the egg are white" or "The yolk of the egg is white"?
> 11. If a farmer has 5 haystacks in one field and 4 haystacks in the other field,
> ......how many haystacks would he have if he combined them all in another field?


1 johnny
2 meat
3 mt everest
4 none
5
6 southern hemisphere
7
8 Gerald ford
9 2nd place
10 neither, yolk is yellow
11 one


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> 1. Johnny
> 2. Meats
> 3. Mt. Everest
> 4. None
> 5. Incorrectly
> 6. The southern hemisphere
> 7. You use a camera not a wooden leg...
> 8. .........
> 9. 2nd place
> 10. Yolk is yellow
> 11. One
> 
> ❤Kayla❤


❤Kayla❤


----------



## margaret

goathiker said:


> Brain teasers
> 
> 1. Johnny's mother had three children. The first child was named April. The second child was named May.
> .....What was the third child's name?
> 2. There is a clerk at the butcher shop, he is five feet ten inches tall and he wears size 13 sneakers
> ......What does he weigh?
> 3. Before Mt. Everest was discovered,
> ...what was the highest mountain in the world?
> 4. How much dirt is there in a hole
> .....that measures two feet by three feet by four feet?
> 5. What word in the English language
> .....is always spelled incorrectly?
> 6. Billy was born on December 28th, yet his birthday is always in the summer.
> ......How is this possible?
> 7. In California, you cannot take a picture of a man with a wooden leg.
> .....Why not?
> 8. What was the President's name
> ...in 1975?
> 9. If you were running a race,
> .....and you passed the person in 2nd place, what place would you be in now?
> 10. Which is correct to say,
> ... "The yolk of the egg are white" or "The yolk of the egg is white"?
> 11. If a farmer has 5 haystacks in one field and 4 haystacks in the other field,
> ......how many haystacks would he have if he combined them all in another field?


1 Johnny
2 meat
3 Mt. Everest
4 None
5 incorrectly
6
7 because you can't take a picture with a wooden leg.
8 
9 2nd place
10 neither
11 one


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol that was good Jill! And everyone that got the answers!


----------



## sassykat6181

I guess I was overthinking 5 and 7 lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I really should start making my pies..


----------



## goathiker

Number 8 is Obama. He was born in 56 and was either named Obama or Barry Sorento but, either way his real name is still the same...


----------



## sassykat6181

I made two pumpkin pies, sausage stuffing, and sweet potato casserole for tomorrow.
Venison roast with apples, onions and garlic in the crock pot and roasted root veggies in the oven.
Went hunting this morning, uneventful and managed to give both dogs baths
Whew, what a day


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow you have been busy! I'm just now starting my pies lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Pies done! I think they came out pretty good for my first pies ever from scratch! (Except the crust.. I bought that..)


----------



## sassykat6181

Yumm!


----------



## goathiker

Looks good, I'm doing up the Deviled eggs...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My horse is colicing again


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, what is her diet? Between all the horses I've had over the decades, I can count on one hand how many times I've dealt with colic... Your mare colics way too frequently


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

On a side note, pies are baking, desserts are cooling and the turkey is stuffed so all that's left is tomorrows stuff.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well, my aunts horse is the one that colics more, but ya she has coliced a lot this year... This also happened to her in 2013.. She eats oat in the morning and alfalfa in the evening.. But she's most likely colicing because she eats dirt a lot... I see her out in the pasture just munching on dirt when there's not even any weeds growing.. And when they push their hay out of the feeders they Hoover up a bunch of dirt and sand with it...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Does she have a salt block to keep her busy? That might cut down on the dirt eating if she doesn't have one.
Mine get fed on the ground and they're fine, they've also eaten 10 year old moldy stale grain out of a trailer before and they all survived without a problem. 

I would maybe try feeding less alfalfa and more oat and grass hay and see if they colic less.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes, she has at least 4 salt licks, all different favors. One is selenium. And once in a while their loose mineral feeder gets filled lol.

We switched to a grass alfalfa for a couple months but my aunt said they lost weight so we have to keep them on the alfalfa. I think she just likes them fat..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Stupid notifications are so inconsistent..


----------



## sassykat6181

There is such a thing as sand colic


----------



## margaret

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## goathiker

Happy Thanksgiving... time to get the turkey stuffed :lol:
Getting the neck put on for broth, chop the onion and celery, chop up the gibblets. Mix up the dressing, preheat the oven...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!

Yes Kat, that's what the vet says it most likely is.. But they want to do a gastroscopy for $500 to be sure


----------



## CritterCarnival

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!
> 
> Yes Kat, that's what the vet says it most likely is.. But they want to do a gastroscopy for $500 to be sure


She needs lots more fiber, or something like this http://www.jefferspet.com/products/sandclear to keep her gut moving better.


----------



## sassykat6181

Happy turkey day everyone!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

CritterCarnival said:


> She needs lots more fiber, or something like this http://www.jefferspet.com/products/sandclear to keep her gut moving better.


I do give her psyllium pellets, but I need to be more consistent..


----------



## CritterCarnival

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I do give her psyllium pellets, but I need to be more consistent..


Ahhh, yeah, when they are prone to colic they really do need consistency in their diet. Good luck with her, colic can be devastating...


----------



## ariella42

Hi everyone! :wave:

I realize I don't come on here nearly as much as I used to, but things have been a bit busy lately. I just wanted to share a sale someone posted on FB with you guys.

Horse pre race has Baycox on sale with free shipping until Saturday!
$19.95 for 200 ml
http://horseprerace.com/products/purchase-baycox/


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks ariella!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Just ordered...at that price I'll try it  I usually use Dimethox 40%


----------



## sassykat6181

Borrowed a friends game camera. The elusive buck is coming through around 3am. Looks like a nice 6 pointer. Can we make sunrise around 3am for a bit? Lol


----------



## sassykat6181

Bred 2 does yesterday and 1 today


----------



## NyGoatMom

WooHoo Kat  How many do you have to breed total?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

sassykat6181 said:


> Borrowed a friends game camera. The elusive buck is coming through around 3am. Looks like a nice 6 pointer. Can we make sunrise around 3am for a bit? Lol


Well, I saw a Doe an a pig this evening and I wouldve shot the pig but I didn't hear him in time to get a good shot because I was on the TGS app!! :-( LOL

❤Kayla❤


----------



## sassykat6181

NyGoatMom said:


> WooHoo Kat  How many do you have to breed total?


5 total. 2- 3yr olds, 1- 2yr old and 2- 1.5yr olds
Can't wait until next fall to breed my 2 mini lamanchas


----------



## sassykat6181

The leaves on the ground definitely make it easier to hear if something's coming in. It also makes the squirrels drive me crazy lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

I only have 3 bred this year...my 3 year old Nubian, a three year old Nubian/Alpine and my 3 year old Saanen.


----------



## Emzi00

I've finally got my three bred(hopefully, waiting to see if the last comes back into heat). I'm so excited for kids next spring, I really want some juniors to show. 
And I haven't been on much lately, but this is the doe I got a while back.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nice


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Cute! What breed?


❤Kayla❤


----------



## Emzi00

Alpine


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Aww


❤Kayla❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Random Question: What are mini alpines crosses of? What about mini Nubians?


❤Kayla❤


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Mini's are just a cross of the standard breed and a Nigerian.


----------



## margaret

She's pretty Emma
I finished breeding last week, just waiting now to see if any come back into heat. If they all settle I'll have 14 kidding next spring.


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Margaret, remember that buck *B Olentangy Synergy Tacori? :shades:


----------



## margaret

Yeah...


----------



## Emzi00

That's her sire  I just remember you had liked him.


----------



## margaret

Oh wow, I would love to have a daughter from him! I really like Olentangy's goats.
Is she a yearling?


----------



## Emzi00

Yep, she'll be two in February and should be bred for late March kids. Her dam is an Alpine Valley doe too, I'm excited to see an udder on her.


----------



## margaret

I'd be interested to see her udder, maybe you can post some pictures when she freshens.


----------



## Emzi00

I'll try to do that :lol:


----------



## margaret

If you're still around:lol:
You seem to disappear sometimes


----------



## Emzi00

I'm around, just busy.  I just finished with exams for school last week and had break so that's why I'm present. I have sooo many classes now that'll be harder and I'm not looking forward to it, I'll have Algebra 2, Physics, German 3, US History, and the welding and fab which is the good class.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emma, why haven't you negotiated you way out of math yet? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Lol, I don't have math the next two years and I'm graduating early


----------



## margaret

Algebra...yuck!


----------



## Emzi00

Lol, I know!


----------



## margaret

Latin sucks too, that's what I have to look forward to tomorrow


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nice doe Emma! I'm thinking about getting a doe from RWH next year


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Mini's are just a cross of the standard breed and a Nigerian.


Thanks!

❤Kayla❤


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, you probably already missed that boat, they're most likely all reserved by now :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Dee, you probably already missed that boat, they're most likely all reserved by now :lol:


Nooo! Me want goat, me get goat!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Is anyone good with dichotomous key classification? Or the Latin scientific classification prefixes, suffixes or root words? :-|


❤Kayla❤


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Umm.. No...


----------



## goathiker

xen
xer
zo
zyg

:lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have gotten zero responses from any resume I have sent out...


----------



## goathiker

Need to dress it up and make it stand out. Do a cover page and stuff.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya.. It's pretty boring... I havent changed it since I got out of tech school..


----------



## goathiker

Hey, I have a Latin cheat book on my other computer... You want I should find it for you?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I hope your talking to Kayla


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Turned it in yesterday...
I don't know why I need to know the scientific classifications for these aliens that don't exist?!? 
I will tell y'all what grade I get when I get it back.


❤Kayla❤


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Good luck Kayla!

So I'm sitting in my living room now on my favorite couch which happens to be next to the only single pane window left in the house... It's the largest window in the house so we didn't really want to spend the money to replace it... It's so awful how much of a draft it lets in.. So my Grandma wants to buy us a new window for Christmas, I'm just not sure who is going to put it in and when they take out the old one and reveal all the termite damage, how long is there actually going to be a gaping hole in the front of my house waiting to be repaired....


----------



## goathiker

It's kinda fun watching your package make it's way to you on the tracking... My order spent last night in Tennessee and just left Indiana this morning :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Ya I like doing that too!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So. Much. Rain.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey guys! :wave: 

Been so crazy busy  love my job, but I feel like I have no time for anything else!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Tell me about it Skyla! I have zero free time lately...


----------



## sassykat6181

Favorite game camera picture!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Isn't it horrible  

Haha! Love that pic!! :lol:


----------



## Jessica84

Sorry everyone just ignore me (I need to show someone something)


----------



## sassykat6181

Split sack?


----------



## Jessica84

Lol yes


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I thought it was just the coloring lol


----------



## Jessica84

Lol well I am happy with his coloring


----------



## sassykat6181

I had a buck with a 1" split none of his bucklings got it


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wondering why this is a bad trait? Does it affect udders?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It can cause a very halved/cleft udder


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ugly.. Glad all my boys came out with "sealed" parts lol!


----------



## sassykat6181

Yikes! Didn't know it could do that!


----------



## sassykat6181

My mini mancha is getting her fuzzy winter coat
















Her neck looks so short here. She was standing funny  I had to snap quick before she attacked me


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What cute fuzzies!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw! They are so cute! I love their field! So many trees!


----------



## Goats Rock

Winter, the season of round fuzzy goat faces! lol


----------



## goathiker

WTH... http://www.thegenderfairy.com/faq.html


----------



## Jessica84

sassykat6181 said:


> I had a buck with a 1" split none of his bucklings got it


And actually my buck I lost didn't have a split at all and he threw 4 splits out of about 80 kids.
Jill I simply have no comment on that link lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> WTH... http://www.thegenderfairy.com/faq.html


What, why... just why?? Are they teaching this in schools now?


----------



## Jessica84

Well and to actually make it worse they want public schools so that, say I'm a girl but I think I should be a boy, well then that means I can use the boys bathroom. Once that passes that will be it for my kids and public school. I've put up with a lot of the Crap that I disagree with but I am not having some very mature 8th grade boy be able to go in the bathroom with my 7 year old where there is no cameras (of course) ok done commenting on it lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

For sure, all it takes is for some boy to say he's transgender and he can go in the girls bathroom as he pleases.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm placing an order through Jeffers, any suggestions for must have for the up and coming kidding season?? I just hate to keep ordering and paying shipping lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry, that was totally off subject but I really have no comment about that other than.. Stupidity..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I'm placing an order through Jeffers, any suggestions for must have for the up and coming kidding season?? I just hate to keep ordering and paying shipping lol


What do you have so far?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ammonium chloride and Terramycin lol just things for Eddie


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think I will order that cool laser toy for cats lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Right now I have two does over to be bred with Obi. Neither of them are in heat even though their CDIR's were pulled 2 days ago..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, how close are they penned to Obsidian? CIDR's don't really work unless they are away from buck smell.....

Syringe and feeding tube in case you need it, more nipples, probios, b complex, pen g and biomycin, some wormer and you should be good to go.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have all that except biomycin. The girls just arrived today but they have bucks at their house... What do you mean they don't work???


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What is biomycin used for? I'll add it to the cart


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I have all that except biomycin. The girls just arrived today but they have bucks at their house... What do you mean they don't work???


Well, if they have a CIDR in, that's working against their hormones to stop them from cycling, but if they are in constant smelling range of a buck, the buck scent is working against the CIDR trying it's hardest to bring them into heat. 
So CIDR's don't work very well if they are near a buck the entire time they are in use.

Biomycin is like LA200


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok well I told her to leave the does here over night to see if they come into heat.. Which I really didn't want to do but I have them in a separate pen.. I have LA 200. 

I hope these girls come into heat.. Obi already covered the older one a few times.. She wasn't excited about it.. Lol


----------



## goathiker

It's coming lol


----------



## goathiker

Saw this in town today


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Jill! I feel like I never talk to anyone here anymore.. It makes me sad..


----------



## goathiker

I know no one is ever here now...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think it's mostly just our conflicting times, we're never here at the same times anymore. I mentioned this on the critique thread, but I decided to go back to college full time. Just needed something to do to get away for a while.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow.. Seriously? I could never go back to school full time..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah it seemed like a good option at the time, but I can't wait until Friday to be done with it though  I think I need to try and fix a few things before Christmas.


----------



## goathiker

Good thing I did my stocking up yesterday... We're pretty much flooded in, roads are a mess with high water and idiots who can't drive carefully. Wind gusts up to 70 miles an hour. I need to go check the trees and get soaked from head to toe :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh wow.. Sounds like fun up there Jill... No wonder my cousin is complaining about the rain!

On another note, the girls that were dropped off here yesterday are still not in heat but they are thoroughly enjoying my hay..


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow Jill....sounds awful. We are actually experiencing very mild weather. Nice change since the last two years we have been hammered in fall and winter with below normal temps and lots of snow! today I wore a sweater and was fine...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

If I ever have to wear more than a sweater I curl up in a ball and hope for death..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Jill, at what point do I worry about a scur bleeding? The blood stop isn't working..


----------



## goathiker

He doesn't look too bad. A wad of cobwebs would stop it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Cobwebs? Ok, there are plenty in the barn, they are kinda dusty though... I'll see if he will let me put it on


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

All that grey crap on his head is blood stop... I kept putting in on and it kept bleeding through..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well atleast it's clotting..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats




----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

What happened to the goat Dee?


❤Kayla❤


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I saw some pix of Portland on FB a little bit ago.. Crazy!

Kayla, he broke one of his scurs off...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Crazy Jill!!

Awe poor Obi! 
He makes me miss my Nubians..  lol!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Scurs?


❤Kayla❤


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey I have a feed question... 

For anyone is interested 

*if


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Spread this round please http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=172741

❤Kayla❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Never mind I'm going to make a new thread


❤Kayla❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Scurs????


❤Kayla❤


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Scurs are what sometimes grow after a goat is dehorned... Like little horns coming out but they are weak and break off easy and bleed a lot...

This is what I came out to after I thought I had stopped the bleeding.....


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Holy GOAT!! ( holy cow )  
I would pass out.


❤Kayla❤


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I feel so bad for him.... He's getting better about letting me touch it though... He know I'm trying to help..


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Well...


❤Kayla❤


----------



## goathiker

Oh, don't worry. Teasing or otherwise interfering with Nessie or Bigfoot is a felony in Oregon. It's right there on the books...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol!! :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

goathiker said:


> Oh, don't worry. Teasing or otherwise interfering with Nessie or Bigfoot is a felony in Oregon. It's right there on the books...


It is??!!!?!?!

❤Kayla❤


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well Jill, I would say stay dry, but I think you missed that boat :lol: Sorry you guys are flooded

I think I have my doe kid names picked out. Since its going to be an H year, I have Havana, Hosanna, Harley-Quin, Honeysuckle, and Hyacinth (reusing).


----------



## sassykat6181

^here's to hoping you get lots of does!


----------



## sassykat6181

How do I delete an old thread? I posted my electric hoof trimmer and it's sold


----------



## ksalvagno

You just post that it is sold. We don't delete them.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ahhh! I'm so excited!! My heifer just tested positive on the preg check! Yaaayyy!!! :stars: :wahoo:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm happy to report that Obi's head is still covered in corn starch instead of blood! Yay! Congrats on the heifer Lacie! I can't wait to go breed Kat!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And I'm pretty sure Galaxy is bred because I have seen no signs of heat


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think Babs settled, and if so she's my 1st due.... end of Feb :lol: The rest are March and April. And I'm SUPER excited to hear about Annabelle... she's only never had a calf she's 4.... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is she bred to the bull you sold?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep! Between the two of them, the calf should have some powerhouse milking genetics :lol: I really hope it's a heifer! His dam milked 12 gallons a day and her dam milked 10 :greengrin:


----------



## Jasmar

goathiker said:


> Oh, don't worry. Teasing or otherwise interfering with Nessie or Bigfoot is a felony in Oregon. It's right there on the books...


How are you guys doing? I noticed Hwy 22 is closed "until further notice" down by you.


----------



## goathiker

Doing okay, we expected this though. Many people didn't plan ahead and are having trouble. 
Yeah, the road fell into a sinkhole :lol: It will be a while before they got it rebuilt. It's right before Little Nestucca River road, where you turn off to go to Pacific City. Guess I'll be stuck going down 18 and over Cascade head to hike the dunes for a while.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, that looks inconvenient! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I like the skid marks leading up to the hole... Glad I didn't find it :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Looks like there's skid marks on the other side of the hole too :lol:


----------



## Jasmar

Is that the one the semi-truck discovered (the hard way)?

We've been wet here, and the ducks have been ecstatic about the dozens of new ponds all over the property, but we really missed the big one. The washout in this photo is about a mile from our old house, on a very main thoroughfare. My middle daughter and I had intended to drive that way to a doctor's appointment yesterday, but canceled when I saw how high the water was in a few places on the highway just past our place.


----------



## Jasmar

Oh, and my son and I spent a couple of hours yesterday cleaning out part of the back of the garage for the goats. Their bigtop didn't make it through the night Sunday. They're happy now though


----------



## goathiker

That's good they look happy.
My new feed trough and slow feed hay nets came today. I like this buying my own Christmas present thing :lol:


----------



## bdsgoats

At what age should a Nigerian dwarf be bred?


----------



## sassykat6181

^ I go by weight, at least 50 pounds. Depending on your lines, could be 9mos to a yr old


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh my! Jill! That looks terrible! I'm glad you're prepared.... Someone really needs to fix that...


----------



## goathiker

Hey LACIE a question...

Dexter's breeder won't guarantee doelings from her bloodlines that are bred as yearlings. Of course that is only my doeling's father's side, their dam is Guinen (Alpine/Nubian). They will be a year old next month, they are a bit over 100 lbs maybe more, too lazy to go weight them :lol: I don't think they are going to get as big as their dam as Dex is only about 160 lbs at age 2. If I bred them now they would kid out at 16 months. What do you think?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think they'd be just fine, they'll keep growing until they are 4yrs like any other. Is Dex's breeder not guaranteeing they'll keep growing if you bred them as yearlings or something? If they're at least 100lbs now I see no reason not to breed them now. Fancy was bred as an 80 pounder, she'll be 2 in March and she's taller than her dam now, almost as long but not as deep. If I had to guess I'd put her at 120lbs now, took her mom 4 years to reach 110lbs :lol:. 
Even if they only hit 100lbs I'm fine with that as long as they are productive and well built. Peeps was by no means a monster sized doe :lol:


----------



## goathiker

She just says they are slow to mature.I don't need her guarantee anyway, it was Dex's grandparents that are all Barn Owl. His breeder was Son*Sational and his dam birthed him as a yearling. I'm sick enough of fighting with them every time they go into heat that I think I'll just give in. They will still grow while they're pregnant and are nice and wide. I can do ffs this year if I need to. I don't have to be that lazy :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well now I have a question for you Jill :lol: Do does make good pack goats? Lady that breeds to my buck is asking. She has a doeling for sale and someone wants her for packing.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Your worried about breeding a yearling over 100#? One of the does that just came to be bred to Obi was Galaxy's half sister, she is one month older than Galaxy (meaning she will be 2 years next month) and she was half as wide as Galaxy and about 3-4 in shorter. She looked like a 7 mo old to me... However, she didn't get bred while she was here.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Although, I must add... Galaxy is quite the hippopotamus...


----------



## goathiker

Does do make good pack goats. They are quicker and sturdier than wethers. They can't carry quite as much weight because of their size is the only difference. Oh that, and the deer chasing you around the woods when they are in heat :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I can't tell how big these goats really look. They are penned with their Guinen, my biggest doe, and Jeter. They look tiny in there, Jeter stands higher than my waist. I'll go weight tape everyone tomorrow. Chances are that Dexter and Pup have done some growing as well to make them look smaller.


----------



## goathiker

Yay, the next storm just blew in. Monsoon season is in full force this year, love it!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

So, my father told my I cant buy but I can sell my 4 goats... He did not say I couldn't trade... Well this almost year old die is what I wanna trade and the buck too what do you think their worth if I traded them for nigerian dwarfs? 


❤Kayla❤


----------



## goathiker

Hey Jasmar, how are you liking this thunder? Sounds like a small arms war out there :lol: 
Guess there was a tornado in Battleground.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Please add your opinions!! Thanks!
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=181885

❤Kayla❤


----------



## NyGoatMom

Jasmar said:


> Is that the one the semi-truck discovered (the hard way)?
> 
> We've been wet here, and the ducks have been ecstatic about the dozens of new ponds all over the property, but we really missed the big one. The washout in this photo is about a mile from our old house, on a very main thoroughfare. My middle daughter and I had intended to drive that way to a doctor's appointment yesterday, but canceled when I saw how high the water was in a few places on the highway just past our place.


Sheesh! That's a big one...we had one like that a couple years back...

Jill, glad you're doing well in the monsoon!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Gaah, I need a boat now :lol: The goat pen is a lake, the pasture is a river, lightning, rain and hail galore. And SO MUCH MUD! You're out of luck if you try and get in the driveway without 4wd.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Lol


❤Kayla❤


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

yep the rain and mud are here


----------



## goathiker

I've been thinking about getting out the canoe :lol:

I guess hardly anyone is doing Secret Santa this year. It will still be fun though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I didn't see the thread!?!?


----------



## ThreeHavens

goathiker said:


> I've been thinking about getting out the canoe :lol:
> 
> I guess hardly anyone is doing Secret Santa this year. It will still be fun though.


I didn't see either! D:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well the torrential downpour is still going strong, Jill do you have an extra canoe? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

We got a little rain this morning and some more when I got off work. Just enough to water the trees


----------



## goathiker

I have an inflatable raft :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Everything is dry here. It's December 11th and we have no snow in Michigan


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Who's going to play Secret Santa?? Last year was fun! I think this year should be better!


----------



## goathiker

There are 4 entries :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Wish my parents would let me


❤Kayla❤


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> There are 4 entries :lol:


We are few but we are mighty! We are going to have the best darned secret Santa party ever!

Sorry Kayla.. Maybe they will let you next year?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did you get my email Jill?


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

I have just been lurking here in the shadows but I want to be in on the secret santa - Jill will send the questionnaire tomorrow


----------



## goathiker

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Did you get my email Jill?


Yep, I got it...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! Now to recruit people!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We have no snow here either Emma, it's GREAT!! Lol! I mean it's in the 50's for the weekend here and that's been about the norm lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I was gonna do the SS... I should do it.. Lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I was gonna do the SS... I should do it.. Lol!


Yes you should!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't think I can do it this year, stupid power pirates want to shut my power off again :GAAH:

On the bright side, I called Kristi and said Delilah wasn't in heat yet, maybe tomorrow and she freaked out because she thought I already bred her to my buck since it had been so long :lol: So she said breed her to Vigilante, don't worry about breeding to Chrome this year. She laughed at me because as far as she's concerned, June kids are a mistake, a breeding fuax pas if you would :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm going to have June kids


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well yeah, but you're not looking to keep doelings and show them right, or planning on bottle feeding, breeding 3 months after they kid and milking through the winter are you?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I'm planning to keep at least one doeling and hoping to show. But bottle feeding.. Eh..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah it's just a mess. June kids will never place among the April kids, so she said just breed her to my buck and she'll get in contact with some people to take any doe kids for family farms, etc. Someone who doesn't care if they are late kids since it means instead of $600 they'll get them for probably $250


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And I don't want to bottle feed kids starting in June either... :lol: That means I have to keep them on until September at least, ick.....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow.. That sucks..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Don't be a statistic! Beat those April kids butts! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think I'll do it Dee lol  it will be fun


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm off to do my other SS party now! I hope it's fun too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh that sounds fun! 
I have my work party on the 20th.. Need to put a soap basket together for the Yankee swap lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Anybody else getting this downpour of rain and hail? Yuck...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lots of wind and rain here!

Guess what! I might be getting a new buck! I don't want to say who yet because I don't want to jinx it!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I might need a cruise ship right now :lol:

Cool! Hope it works out!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh yeah, and about the rwh selling thing, it was just the creamery part, they didnt sell the herd. The creamery is still going to be operated by them and they're still showing etc.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yea, I read the article, it's just weird lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Once I get my new buck home I will take lots of pix! And hopefully my friend is picking up Obi soon


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah I thought so too, they had all the marbles and just sold half....

Cool, new blood is good. Not as fun as buying a new doe though :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yea, especially since I'm probably going to have to put him in my Blazer! Lol! But I'm actually more excited about him then I ever have been about a goat! Lol!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

What do you think he's worth?








❤Kayla❤


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Depends, is he registered? Pure bred? From good lines? Tested Disease free?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Good line and disease free Pygmy 10 month Ish old male


❤Kayla❤


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Are you planning to buy him? He doesn't look Pygmy to me at all so if your looking to buy a Pygmy goat, I would pass. Pygmies do not come in white and their legs are shorter


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Well I got him free an just sold him for 60$ I was wondering if that was good...


❤Kayla❤


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yup, I would say that's good. Nice profit!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Thanks!! 


❤Kayla❤


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Woke up to no power, snow on all the surrounding hills, rain and many new creeks flowing across my yard and pasture - We are supposed to get snow "showers" tonight and tomorrow - It was snowing so hard on I-5 that visibility was about 4 feet. pump is electric to I had to hall water from the big tanks for the barn. If I post the Oberhalsi goats on a thread can you all critique them for me. They are supposed to be registered but I doubt that. They were rescues so it doesn't really matter. I just know zip about them.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thank goodness Allilea came back in heat! Now I know who she's bred to :lol: Rebred her to Vigilante, Delilah has some mucus and redness however she isn't ready yet, so I will try again tomorrow morning. He did cover her once, much to her dismay, but we'll see.


----------



## goathiker

My buck broke the barn door down and got in with everyone :lol: Luckily I only have one. Unluckily, I wanted to breed Franky to Susan's buck.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh bummer! They seem to like doing that...

I apparently didn't write down when Clarice was bred, so my guess is 9-16 because if I'm remembering right she was in heat a couple days after I thought she might have been in.... But her range is due between 2/11 and 2/24 :lol: 
Then I have Babs on 2/20, Fancy on 2/24, Coup on 3/15, Biagia on 3/20, Edna on 3/20, Buffy on 4/1, Allilea on 5/12 and Delilah remains to actually be bred :lol:

I think I might breed Fergie on her next cycle, she was last in on the 5th, so she should be in again on the 26th, giving me 5/24 kids.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

These are the only pix I have right now! I love my new buck! I will try to get better pis someday when I'm actually home when it's light out lol!





















Sorry.. Idk why they are sideways... But you can see that his back is rubbing on my ceiling in the blazer! He's very tall! I think Obsidian might be taller lol! Obi is definitely "beefier" which isn't exactly a good dairy goat trait lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Snazzy!

Who's he from? Lines?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Skyla, I will PM you, I'm not announcing his name till I get his paperwork back from ADGA so it's official! Lol


----------



## bdsgoats

Got these girls today


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Congrats Dee!! 

And what cute girls!!


----------



## goathiker

I got my new hay hoop and trough put up today.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hay hoop?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Those girls are cute!

I need a new hay feeder too.. I will probably be cheap and try to build one though lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have two new ones picked out I want to buy... But I've had them picked out for over a year haha!


----------



## goathiker

http://www.jefferspet.com/products/hay-hoops-collapsible-wall-hay-feeder-1


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Seems like they could get their legs stuck easily? I have one hanging feeder, it's metal and they are constantly trying to get their legs in it lol!


----------



## goathiker

The holes in the hay net are only 1 1/2 inches and the metal part is way above where they reach. It works great and saves a bunch of hay. They have to work to get it through the net. Keeps them busy. The boys have a different one that also works great...
You wouldn't want to use one with horned goats though, they would get their horns caught.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I tried to take pic of my new buck today but it was way too dark and my flashlight sucks..  maybe I can tomorrow! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's pretty nifty Jill!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I woke up this morning and Obi and Franklin are both wearing red capes  they my
USG have been rough housing, talking to the new buck across the field.. The bleeding appears to be stopped and only to have come from Obi but wow... What a mess....  poor guy..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Poor boy! Scurs are annoying!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He seems kinda edgy now and his head is super sensitive...  at first I blamed Eddie because of the horns.. Then I saw Franklin covered in blood too...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Then I thought Obi's eye was missing because all the blood around it... Just a nice little scare to wake me up!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh gosh, lol! Gotta love when they do that to us! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I should make him a helmet


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Jill, question for you about a dog that someone wants me to take back.... can I PM you the back story?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is it a blue male


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, but you so probably don't want it given the back story... want me to PM it to you?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes  even though I can't have another dog anyway lol! I still want to know!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's not a happy story... Pm on it's way


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well, you didn't lie..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope, was telling the truth on that one.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So how is your new dog working out? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wish I could help out... I can only foster one SMALL dog at a time right now


----------



## goathiker

Sure no problem Lacey...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

PM sent Jill, just not sure what to do with the dog, she wants him gone before christmas


----------



## goathiker

You might try putting it out on Facebook. Someone would probably like to rescue him...

It's supposed to rain another 7 inches over the next 2 days. Should get interesting in some areas :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Send me pix, I can pit it on some rescue groups Lacie


----------



## goathiker

I'd think about fostering but, he probably wouldn't be nice to my chickens at all... Plus I'm broke, no way to get him here that's cheap.


----------



## goathiker

Oh hey, Dreamacres2 is a rescue down near the OR/CA border.


----------



## goathiker

I am officially flooded in. Road's closed on both sides :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Gaah, still another 2 months before anyone kids....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't even know the dates mine are due.... I should figure that out... Haha!! I had the dates they were bred written down somewhere... They are due in March I think.. Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Biagia is due march 20th, and she already looks like she's ready to kid. I hope she doesn't have quads again.... trips would be good though. Triplet does that is :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes yes, triplet does is always nice! LOL!


----------



## goathiker

No does for anyone *evil Laugh*


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need at least one doe from Kat this year, I don't care about anything else!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I bet you're right, Jill. It was a bit more of a doe year this year for me, so I fully expect all bucks :mecry: :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I got 5 does and 1 buck. Maybe I'll get lucky and Dexter just throws does. I had an Ober buck once that I never got a buck kid from.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm hoping these buck kids throw does! I can wish right? 
I had a stallion that only threw one filly the entire time we had him, and I think we had him for like 15 years or something like that.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

However, since everyone is afraid of milk I guess I'll be making the most glorious fur coat you've ever seen out of all the buck kids :lol: I'll wear it for Halloween, it'll be like Cruella, but slightly different :lol:


----------



## goathiker

My Alpine buck throw all bucks for me and an occasional doe, but, only if someone else had leased him from me. :lol:
I only need 2 more doelings from Dexter. Breeding him to 3 should give me the odds.


----------



## goathiker

If they don't want the milk, don't feed them to milk :shrug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just want one doe back from Biagia, one from Babs, and one from Coup, ideally I'd like buck doe twins from Coup. But I'll just have to take what I can get. 
I swear I'll scream if I get stuck with 13 buck kids again :lol: That coat will be worth thousands :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I always wanted a cloak made from Gray Squirrels with the tails still on.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, yeah, there is that.... they could feed them oatmeal and cereal. That usually makes their production take a dive :lol: She just doesn't want such heavy milking genetics right now, but maybe in the future.


----------



## goathiker

Maybe you could donate them for a tax write off. A farm for foster kids or something?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

There would be so many tails hanging off that :ROFL: 

I want a floor length coat that trails a bit, and you know I want a hood on it, so I guess that would be a cloak :chin:
Do you know how to tan hides and keep all the fur intact and the leather side supple?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Maybe you could donate them for a tax write off. A farm for foster kids or something?


Maybe, but then I wouldn't have my coat! I never make enough to need a tax write off either, neither does DH somehow, they always give him back like 5k.


----------



## goathiker

Not really, everytime I try to play with hides DH tells me how bad they stink and to get them out :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No!! I need does!! I had a horrible buck year last year...  

And of corse I'm using kids again to breed my does, so I'll probably get all buck kids again


----------



## goathiker

I don't know, Dexter was a yearling last year. 
I think people try to second guess nature too much. If you feed a lot of high quality food, nature assumes there's plenty of food and gives more bucks to give more diversity the next season. If the food is just enough and the does aren't fat, they throw more does to ensure the survival of the specie. The bucks decide some but, nature decides the rest.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So I should stop feeding my does alfalfa and make them clear the mallow and grass from their pasture? They won't touch it


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

I better get some does this year - I had all bucks last year. We have lots of gray squirrels here amongst the oak trees. Never tanned one though - only deer and elk hides.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just did a weight tape on my new buck who is very underweight. 187# he's gonna be huge...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Probably not going to be as big as he who shall not be named :lol:

I changed my mind, not doing an H name theme. I have something better cooked up :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Boo


----------



## sassykat6181

Busy busy week here....definitely keeping the butcher in business lol
Tuesday we get a call from the neighbor that there's a hog in the trap. They've been tearing up his pasture. So we take care of it and bring it to the butcher. A big boar, so we asked for some chops, but mostly sausage. Wednesday I went hunting with a friend. He shot a doe and another stepped right out so I told him to shoot her for me. Bring her to my butcher, husband says I'm a "poser" for not shooting her myself. This morning, neighbor call about another hog in the trap. This time a decent sized young sow. Bring her to butcher and ask for all cuts since she should be tasty. Tonight, go hunting with friend again and I shoot a large doe. Back to butcher I go. Same young man from earlier doing the cleaning, he recongnized me and said, "busy day for you, you're our best customer!" ok, season is over....well unless for some crazy reason a big buck steps out in the next 2 weeks lol. Then there's rabbit season. 
Maybe I need a hunting addicts anonymous group thread
What has the south done to me?!?!?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: You should make a fur coat! 

I wish I had some bacon! :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

I like jills idea of the squirrel coat! We have tons of squirrels and they drive me crazy. I told my son he had to eat what he shot and when he and his dad brought home 3 of them, we cooked them up. We no longer use that rule for squirrels, or tree rats as I call them! Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Yeah squirrel isn't my favorite either, and as I just discovered a couple minutes ago, neither is bourbon with cake and pizza right after; that'll jolt your taste buds! Something about bourbon and the sugar in the cake mixing with pepperoni pizza just didn't do it for me :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, slightly more on the fashion end with this question :lol: But, with my baby goat fur coat/cloak, should it just be a cloak (no sleeves, oversized hood) or should it have sleeves and a hood? 
Also do you think mixing cou blancs and chamoise furs together would be ugly? Should I just use one color?


----------



## sassykat6181

I would go no sleeves style


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

When you say no sleeves, do you mean like a cape or like a weird vest thing


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

By sleeveless I mean cloak, with sleeves it would still be the same style, just with large sleeves.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The weird vest comment cracked me up though :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Love that cloak!


----------



## NubianFan

That is terrifying....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I saw goat hides for sale from baby goats ranging from 80-125$


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But that's not the same quality, luxurious, expensive fur that would come off of my baby goats :lol: That and what is the point of buying someone else's furs to make a coat when I have buck kids to use. Hopefully I like the taste of goat.... that's really going to be a bummer if all I like is their fur....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's not what I meant.. I meant you could make money!


----------



## sassykat6181

Goat meat is great. We did a 2yr old mean doe and it was still good. I'm sure young kids would be even better.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think I'm going to start a thread about the best way to finish, and if milk fed is any good or should they grow up some more, etc


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I can't wait for some wethers next year!  so tasty!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That is the destiny of Galaxy's son if she has one  but I will let him grow


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: You're going to eat her first born son? :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: You're going to eat her first born son? :ROFL:


Yes, he's useless otherwise... It might be harder if he comes out looking like his dad though...


----------



## Suntoo

*soulless*

The only thing more disgusting about this conversation is the flippant attitude over the lives of living creatures.
Time for me to check out of this cursed place.


----------



## goathiker

Well, I guess if that's the way you feel, after all you are a free person. 

I will point out though that you don't know who we are and what our struggles might be. I'll gladly trade places with you for a month and see how you do here. How quickly would your animals disappear if you had to make a choice between feeding them and feeding yourself? How well could you cope if the only way your grandson is to eat tonight is to go hunt a squirrel or kill a goat kid? Do you honestly think that everyone in America is rich and fat? Would you even be able to make the decision without crying to a .gov agency for help? 

When was the last time you had new clothes? I am still wearing the clothes I bought while I could still get a job, 4 years ago. My shoes and boots are 2 years old and were bought from the last tax return I will probably ever get. I wear those clothes while trying to grow and raise what I need for the year. 

Yeah, and before you ask why we don't go get welfare... We are the ones that support all the welfare people, we are not eligible for the amount of groceries those people get. They take 20% of what we make to feed everyone else and our money has dropped in value a LOT in the last 10 years. 

While you are here for a month, you can also deal with my 89 year old father dying from a kidney stone in a mandated care center, because they won't just laser the friggin' thing and his veterans benefits have been taken away. 

So yeah, maybe we make light, maybe it allows us to blow off some steam in a harmless manner, maybe you shouldn't be so quick to judge .


----------



## sassykat6181

^ we are a bunch of jokers here. Every goat is raised with love and care. 
Every animal I have taken this year, is respected and thanked for its meat, that will feed my family.
The butcher looks at me funny when I kneel down, pat the animal and thank it for its life.


----------



## sassykat6181

Well said goathiker, as always.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Personally I would much rather hear about people raising and butchering their own animals than to think about all of the meat in the grocery store and how it got there. Pretty sure everyone here raises their goats much more humanely than the chicken farms with birds that can't even turn full circle in their cages, pumped full of antibiotics and steroids, never seen grass... Yet we don't feel uneasy purchasing those chicken breasts from Walmart. But if an individual raises their own meat and takes the responsibility for the beginning and the end of that life, using all of the parts of the animal so that there is no waste, then they're the ones that are disgusting? Does not make any sense to me.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

The monsoons are here - If we ever get a clear day again I will take pix of those Oberhalsi for everyone to help me decide which are best -


----------



## sassykat6181

First attempt at country fried steak, using my venison cube steak. It was great! Neighbor gave me her recipe using buttermilk and flour, fried, then in oven with cream of mushroom soup as gravy.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Your making me hungry Kat! That sounds so good!


----------



## sassykat6181

It was soooo good!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmm... waiting for my neighbors daughter to come and try to catch her hound dog. It went to the worst house it could have gone to! Mine! 
I was standing out at the goat pen and Sarge saw him and his hackles were up and he tearing after him before I knew what was going on. Called him off, and locked them all up. 
Now the idiot galumphing dog is running through my pasture and yard, running up and down the road and back to my yard. Won't come to me, so it's either going to get stomped by one of the 13 horses he keeps running past, hit by a car or shot by another neighbor at this rate if nobody comes to get it.
I'm trying to be nice for Christmas an not let their dog get killed, you'd think someone would come and get it in a more timely fashion, it's been over an hour.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, the neighbor finally came home at noon, and she caught her dog at 4. My dogs were not thrilled to be penned up the entire time :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Shoulda left your dogs out, they would have been fine


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Yeah, mine would have been, hers not so much. I don't know why I cared so much about that stupid dog though, that one tries to eat goat every chance it gets. Stupid European show dog....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Who wants to see my cute old man?? I know everyone does so here!


----------



## sassykat6181

Aww so cute!


----------



## goathiker

Sunny didn't want to get up this morning


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw sunny is so cute!


----------



## MoonShadow

Awww they are all so adorable!!


----------



## sassykat6181

Waiting for drops while I prep dinner


----------



## sassykat6181

Mmmm....Homemade lasagna with venison as the meat, so delicious!


----------



## goathiker

Mmmm Ham with mashed potatoes.


----------



## sassykat6181

Ham tomorrow


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Sassykat, those dogs are SO cute. Gosh. 

Are they both cocker mixes??


----------



## Goatz

HEY Y'ALL! It's me, Kayla. I got locked out of my account... :ugh: :bangs head on wall: I don't know how but I'm trying to fix it. Until then... Here I am!! I wasnt trying make up a great username... Don't judge... :lol: my old user was:
AintGotNoCreekRanch.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Ahh! The same thing happened to me!! I used to be jmez61690 but when I downloaded the app it wouldn't let me sign in anymore...I figured I was using the wrong password.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Merry Christmas everyone! Got the brownies, fudge, banana bread, fruit cocktail cake and pumpkin pie done, DD said she would make the chocolate silk and vanilla cream pies, so hopefully she will. Gotta stuff the turkey and throw it and the ham in.
Hopefully I'll find some Christmas spirit in a couple hours because I'm just not feeling festive this year. Maybe with enough spirits I'll find mine :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

deerbunnyfarm said:


> Are they both cocker mixes??


The dark one, blue roan, is an English cocker. The buff is an American cocker.


----------



## sassykat6181

Merry Christmas everyone! My monster, I mean wonderful, children were up at 5am.  Too excited for Santa Going to be a long day, I might need a nap. Good thing I got almost everything ready yesterday. Just need to make the string cheese with the raw milk I picked up


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Merry Christmas!!!

Don't worry Kat, I was woken up by my sister and my dad at 5:30... -_- then I went back to bed haha!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Merry Christmas all! My goats are so happy to see the sun here for the first time in days...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Same here Danielle! It's been horrible! Hoping the mud will dry some for them... It's super warm out too!


----------



## Emzi00

Merry Christmas y'all! Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Merry Christmas everyone!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm still waiting on like half the people that are supposed to show up :lol:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, this is for you! Get festive even if you have to fake it lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! Cute Dee!

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## goathiker

Moving some pictures


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## goathiker

Last


----------



## Frosty

Skylar I posted some pictures of the girls so you could see how they have grown. Just making sure you noticed them cause you asked how they where doing. Only place I see you posting is on here so hope this is okay.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh yay! I'll go take a look! Thanks for letting me know  
I'm pretty much a lurker now lol! I don't post much but here lol


----------



## goathiker

Hey LACIE, want to literally get goosebumps... This is just freaky for some reason.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Won't play?


----------



## goathiker

The first little bit is silent...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I almost got goosebumps so many times throughout that song! I had the sensation off and on so many times but they didn't come. Like a sneeze that doesn't sneeze. 
That song isn't like their usual music I remember, unless they changed what they are doing. Definitely creepy, but moving video!

Come to think of it though, I've never watched one of their music vids...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Aren't you sad he's sold, Dee? :lol: Just turned 4 weeks  His family is sooooo happy I finally had a blue male born! They've been waiting since May :lol: They contacted me literally a few days after my entire blue litter sold and they've been waiting ever since


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes! He's perfect!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh and news about the coy-heeler (great name :lol: ), after not hearing back from the lady this entire time she contacted me today and said she can't find anyone else to take him, so my SIL picked him up today and their friend is possibly going to take him tomorrow.


----------



## MoonShadow

Wow. . . not what I was expecting from disturbed lol. I don't even know how to describe it really just, trippy and Im not sure if its trippy in a good way or in a kind of disturbing way(pun may have been intended haha).


----------



## sassykat6181

Super cute pup! 
My friends in VA just took in a blue as a foster. The original owners got him to keep their 15yr old Labrador company, then had a new baby. The pup's 8 months now and too much energy for them. How sad, and this type of thing happens all the time with pets.


----------



## sassykat6181

Here's a pic of him


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh wow, poor guy. Unfortunately it does happen a lot and these kind of dogs just get pushed off on someone else. He's cute, doesn't look purebred though with all that black on his body and his ear size. Hopefully your friends keep him!


----------



## sassykat6181

She says he's well behaved and gets along well with all her animals.
Here's another pic of him


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh that Fjord!!!  so chubby and cute!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That stupid music video still won't let me play it..


----------



## goathiker

That's weird, it's just off of You Tube.


----------



## sassykat6181

That's our fjord that we rehomed two summers ago. She took him and a mare. This is Viggy (vigbjoor) we keep in touch and have visited them a few times. They went to a wonderful home.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He's adorable! It's always good to know they went to a good home!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

7 more weeks for babies :stars: The doe kids that I didn't breed are still cycling.... they keep getting the bucks riled up, if they are still cycling in May I'll bred one or two of them for Halloween kids :lol: I had that happen before, so it's not totally out of the question :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

One of my chickens was attacked by a coyote this morning...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My pits hauled after the limping mongrel but somehow were not able to catch it  now my larger dog is limping from over exerting herself and my chicken has two holes in her rear end and is missing half of her tail feathers.... This is my gimpy chicken that couldn't walk when she was 6 weeks old.. I don't think I showed you the video but I think I may have told you about her? Anyway she's always been slower than the other chickens since her recovery.. I'm shocked she was able to get up on the fence and evade the coyote... He's getting pretty desperate since he broke his leg, coming around here at 10 am....


----------



## sassykat6181

Time for a bullet


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yea.. I wish I had a gun handy at the the time.. But I was just walking home from feeding my aunts dog..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do I have to go to work tomorrow? I just want to stay home and nurse my chicken and my failed coyote hunting dog back to health..


----------



## goathiker

It's amazing how fast the buck hits those virgin yearlings, I could almost hear him yelling "Fresh Meat".


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I thought they were bred last month? Did they recycle?


----------



## goathiker

Nah, the buck broke the door down but, they must not have been in heat. Now is good anyway, I'll have year 'round milk next year and they can be milked 16 months before I breed them again. Should set a good habit for them.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That just sounds awful to me :lol: I don't even like milking for 10 months, I usually stop at 7 :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Also, having a heck of a time trying to get the bolt off to check the differential fluid.... It's welded on I swear


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm sitting at work because all I have to go home to is, my broken toilet, there is no firewood so no heat, and no more leftovers!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hopefully your toilet is working now Dee...

I think I might go ask for a part time job at the bar again, they're looking for another waitress and host on busy days + a part time dish-washer. My daughter went back to working there, under the table, after she quit 12 years ago, so they might take me back too :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol the toilet is functional, for now.. Lol do you get free drinks?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Unfortunately no, they don't like you drinking on the job, I lost a bet anyway... can't drink for a while :lol: Glad your toilet is working :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol well I didn't mean drink while working, just right when you get off! (Or right before)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Still no free drinks, just discounted by like 10% :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol darn... Well I'm enjoying my New Years chavela  watching my favorite show with my favorite pets! BF isn't even home from work yet


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm curled up in blankets trying to watch tv but the internet sucks right now. And I think I might have whiplash from *attempting* to teach my son how to drive a stick :lol: Gave a lot of people a good laugh today though :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh wow lol! Tell him to practice alone..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He still sucks too much to have him practice alone. :lol: If I had him do that, the clutch would be burnt out in like 20 minutes :shock: Between killing it, making it stutter and JUMP so bad you would think you locked up the brakes going 70mph, not pushing the clutch in enough and grinding gears and downshifting when he's still going too fast for a lower gear, I'm gonna say he needs supervision for quite a while :lol:
Though a lot of people found it hilarious watching this big bearded guy failing so horribly at driving a stick :laugh: He was so embarrassed :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Poor guy! He shoulda been out there driving that when he was seven! Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That might have helped, I don't know. It's bad though :lol: So far this is his 4th time trying to drive a stick and oh how he hates it :lol: But he's a guy, so it's good for him to know how.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I told him at least we weren't in San Francisco stopped on a hill with a Ferrari or a Lambo behind us :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Ya, driving anything in SF is awful! And yes he needs to know how to drive a stick!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I had him take me to the feed store, but I was nice enough to tell Scotty if he valued his life he would put the hay on the forklift and bring it to the truck instead of having him back up to the stack. He appreciated the heads up :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How old is your son? I'm going to get more hay on Sunday in the dodge because this new goat eats a lot! Lol! Tell your boy that a 5'3 chick can drive a big Diesel better than he can, see if that gives him any motivation


----------



## Goatz

HappyCaliGoats said:


> How old is your son? I'm going to get more hay on Sunday in the dodge because this new goat eats a lot! Lol! Tell your boy that a 5'3 chick can drive a big Diesel better than he can, see if that gives him any motivation


Dee Are you 5'3?!
-Kayla❤


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Goatz said:


> Dee Are you 5'3?!
> -Kayla


Yes I am lol!

Happy new year everyone!!


----------



## MoonShadow

I would do almost anything to be 5'3!! I'm 4'10, darn you genetics. Lol

Happy New Years y'all!!!artygroup:


----------



## Goatz

Not trying to be rude but I'm a little over 5'6! -Kayla


----------



## Goatz

Also i think My doe, Violet is building an udder. Feel free to put your opinion and the gender and quantity you guess she'll have. http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=181885


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> How old is your son? I'm going to get more hay on Sunday in the dodge because this new goat eats a lot! Lol! Tell your boy that a 5'3 chick can drive a big Diesel better than he can, see if that gives him any motivation


He'll be 21 on a couple months :lol: so it's definitely time to learn!!


----------



## Goatz

I got a new buckling!!


----------



## goathiker

HEY KAREN, shellfish and ocean fish is soon to be a fading memory. The radiation is making it's way through the Straight Of Magellan and will soon be in the Atlantic ocean as well...


----------



## ksalvagno

Nice. I guess I better get some more kelp. Is it 1 teaspoon of kelp for humans? (Using the goat kelp)


----------



## goathiker

I'm thinking that the prehistoric sea salt rocks from Redmond probably do much the same thing.


----------



## ksalvagno

goathiker said:


> I'm thinking that the prehistoric sea salt rocks from Redmond probably do much the same thing.


As kelp? Even the iodine?


----------



## Goatz

How much would you pay for a pair of pygmy's (mom an buckling) that are 100% healthy, no papers and are delivered from an hour and a half away?


----------



## goathiker

Iodine is in the blue cobalt rock, the sea salt would give the micro-nutrients. It will be a while before it makes it's way up to the northern areas though and Arcadia Sea Plants brand is harvested in Canada. 
I'm more worried about tuna and cod at this point.


----------



## goathiker

I honestly don't even know what Pygmies might be worth in your area. Around here they aren't worth anything because the market is badly flooded. Most of the people who might want small goats live in town and can't have horns.


----------



## ksalvagno

Ok. What about for people? Getting more iodine and micro nutrients. 

I kind of already stopped eating fish since I wasn't sure where it was coming from.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Then














Now














Happy Birthday Fritz!


----------



## Goatz

goathiker said:


> I honestly don't even know what Pygmies might be worth in your area. Around here they aren't worth anything because the market is badly flooded. Most of the people who might want small goats live in town and can't have horns.


A lady who works in the meat market said they'd be worth 225-255 I paid 250... 225 was the price and then 25 for "shipping"


----------



## Goatz

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Then
> View attachment 102065
> 
> View attachment 102066
> 
> Now
> View attachment 102067
> 
> View attachment 102068
> 
> Happy Birthday Fritz!


Absolutely adorable, Dee! THEY ARE SOO CUTE! Happy Birthday Fritz!!


----------



## goathiker

I'll do some looking into what kind of green super food is out there Karen. In the meantime you may want to look up Iron Mountain: A Blueprint to Tyranny on You Tube. It's 2 1/2 hours long but, worth the time.


----------



## ksalvagno

Thanks. I did order the vitamins and protein you suggested on the other thread. I will have to watch that.


----------



## sassykat6181

Cold but sunny, I'll take it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe! Goat kisses!


----------



## sassykat6181

She's a kisser all right. Gotta watch out though, she bites too! Kids call her nibbles. Lol
Sally aka "melody"


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So cute


----------



## margaret

Brought my buck home today!
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001575557


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Too funny Kat! Lol! 

Ah, she looked familiar  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Snazzy boy Margret!


----------



## Emzi00

Oh, Margaret, here's a better picture of the Tacori daughter I own


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I would get pics of my girls, but it's soooooo muddy out here!


----------



## Emzi00

Lol, Michigan is the definition of mud 40% of the time.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Do you need a boat yet? It's been raining for 2 days so far and it's awful and will continue to rain all week, stop for a day or two and start up again for another week straight.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I also just realized that pic of Winnie is from the future :lol: The day is before the month :lol:


----------



## margaret

How'd you get a picture from the future Emma?:lol:
Nice looking girl though


----------



## margaret

Lacie that sounds about like what we've got down here... mud, rain, water, mud mixed with goat and chicken crap...and more mud:lol: Except when it freezes:lol:
I'm about sick of rain/mud/crap.


----------



## Emzi00

Lol, you see I have this friend, a connection you may say, and that is how I acquired the photo :shades:


----------



## margaret

A friend from the future?:lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Connection would be correct. Or friends in high places :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

6 more weeks to go! I don't know why I have Clarice and Fancy kidding first, I don't know what I was doing :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Consorting with demons again aye Emma?


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> Consorting with demons again aye Emma?


Always! Lol, got to make friends somehow.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No rest for the wicked! :cheers: :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Hey guys!


----------



## Emzi00

Hi Syd!!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pipsqueak is a very odd baby goat :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00

I am ready for baby goats, I want some cute little thingys


----------



## Scottyhorse

Well, now that he's not dieing, he's quite the character lol
Super loud, always talking, less than 5 days old and already making buck noises lol
He'll be in your lap sucking your finger and just fall asleep, but then still talk in his sleep. Literally never stops.


----------



## Goatz

Talk about loud!! This little guy is the LOUDEST MOST TALKATIVE goat I've EVER had.







And No, I'm not choking him! Lol.


----------



## margaret

He's a cute little guy Kayla!


----------



## margaret

Emzi00 said:


> I am ready for baby goats, I want some cute little thingys


Me too!
When are your does due Emma?
I have a few due this month, dreading kidding in this cold weather but I'm ready for babies!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I won't be done with kidding until May :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I have one due in June and one I'm breeding for July :lol: Guinen is due in March.
I have a bottle baby coming the beginning of Feb though.


----------



## Goatz

margaret said:


> He's a cute little guy Kayla!


Thx. He's a little Pygmy.


----------



## Goatz

Hey Y'all will y'all help my name the little guy?! 
I came up with Draco... But idk yet.. Throw out some opinions or previously used names for your goaties!!


----------



## goathiker

Dante's Dervish


----------



## Emzi00

margaret said:


> Me too!
> 
> When are your does due Emma?
> 
> I have a few due this month, dreading kidding in this cold weather but I'm ready for babies!


March 22, 28, and April 17


----------



## margaret

Wow, that's a long time to wait for babies!
I won't be done until May either, I was hoping to be done by April...but nope, not happening:lol:
I'm really looking forward to having kids for 8 months...sort of:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow it's almost like old times on here! Lol!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

I put up 3 new goats on my thread to help me critique my free goats. 2 baby Obers and a "Nubian" doe. She is kinda small and I think she might have some ND in her. She came with her daughter who is for sure a Mini Nubian. Thanks to all for your input.


----------



## margaret

Skyla, we a little time to come on here because our does are dried up, we don't have kids yet and it's cold outside:lol:
We need company:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know :lol: I haven't been around all that much either... Been soo crazy!  lol!

Any who, how's everyone doing? 
Emma, I haven't seen/heard you around much! Miss ya! And Sydney too!


----------



## goathiker

How am I doing??? I'm freezing :lol: at least the snow is about melted off now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cold out there? It was freezing here yesterday, beautiful out today though!


----------



## goathiker

It's really not that bad, mostly just the damp with the cold. 

The critters are all doing well. There's one rooster that needs his wings clipped right behind the eyeballs :lol: 
I'm still getting a couple eggs a day. 

My yearling girls look really nice. They should grow out to be beautiful.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Emzi00 said:


> March 22, 28, and April 17


Annie and Ellie are due at towards the end of March, too  
I'm not sure when the biting doe is due, though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Jill, why is drinking more water causing my skin to feel so dead? It is so dry and just awful feeling. Not so much on my body, but my face feels like leather that has been in the sun baking in the middle of the Sahara for ten years.... my hands are kinda dry too. And I didn't have this problem prior to trying to drink more water.
My average water consumption was at most a glass a day, so I've been trying to drink at least half a gallon or so per day. 
I usually have slightly oily skin, and this is just totally abnormal to me :lol: I'm tempted to slather my face in shea butter or something :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

I have 3 due in april, bred 1 yesterday for June, and 1 that I haven't seen a heat in. Gotta watch her more closely I guess.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I didn't realize how much soap I still have  thank you to everyone that made my soap!


----------



## sassykat6181

Anyone know the meloxicam dosage for dogs?


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

I just found 10 Boer or Boer cross goats in my back pasture. 2 bucks and 8 does. BIG white buck and smaller/younger all red buck. North of Medford - Sheriff office notified so if owner contacts them they can tell them where we are. Put it on Craigslist too.


OWNER FOUND


----------



## goathiker

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Jill, why is drinking more water causing my skin to feel so dead? It is so dry and just awful feeling. Not so much on my body, but my face feels like leather that has been in the sun baking in the middle of the Sahara for ten years.... my hands are kinda dry too. And I didn't have this problem prior to trying to drink more water.
> My average water consumption was at most a glass a day, so I've been trying to drink at least half a gallon or so per day.
> I usually have slightly oily skin, and this is just totally abnormal to me :lol: I'm tempted to slather my face in shea butter or something :lol:


...


----------



## sassykat6181

Exactly why I refused to give my kids fluoride tablets as suggested by their dentist.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Jill, why is drinking more water causing my skin to feel so dead? It is so dry and just awful feeling. Not so much on my body, but my face feels like leather that has been in the sun baking in the middle of the Sahara for ten years.... my hands are kinda dry too. And I didn't have this problem prior to trying to drink more water.
> My average water consumption was at most a glass a day, so I've been trying to drink at least half a gallon or so per day.
> I usually have slightly oily skin, and this is just totally abnormal to me :lol: I'm tempted to slather my face in shea butter or something :lol:


Has it been cold? With the dry heat, no matter how much I drink, my skin dries up like crazy. I bought a humidifier and it has made a lovely difference.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So should I have my water tested then? We have well water, and that's what we all drink.

It's been cold here, but hasn't been freezing much, mainly rainy.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Obi was supposed to get picked up this weekend then he came up with this ugly skin thing!... I assumed it was mites and treated as such but sheesh, I guess he doesn't want to leave! Lol!

How are you holding up with all the rain Lacie? We're not flooded yet here but a lot of CA people I see are..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's awful, it's been raining for days upon days now. My pasture has rivers and lakes again :lol: But I suppose it's maybe better than all the snow up town 
It takes 4wd to get in the driveway and unfortunately the only running truck that has 4wd all but died. Rear end is going out, needs a bunch of sensors replaced, needs a new alternator and battery, needs a front end alignment and new tires, needs new fuel injectors and I need to replace the fuel filter then it'll be semi good again :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, and the tranny needs flushed, so does the differential, forgot about that :lol: Windshield would be good too....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So the lady who has been bringing her does her to be bred just found out that her doe kids she just had bred can only be registered as 50% Alpine because she bought their moms as bred does and the lady's buck wasn't registered because she bought his mom as a bred doe also and the breeder never mailed the does papers. I would be SO miffed! So in all actuality she only has 1 American doe and 3 grades.


----------



## Goatz

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> I just found 10 Boer or Boer cross goats in my back pasture. 2 bucks and 8 does. BIG white buck and smaller/younger all red buck. North of Medford - Sheriff office notified so if owner contacts them they can tell them where we are. Put it on Craigslist too.
> 
> OWNER FOUND


How do you loose 10 goats?


----------



## sassykat6181

Made friends with 1 of 3 goats next door. She was in heat and curious. Almost pet her over the fence. They are boer and seem to be good keepers considering they're only on pasture. Feet ok, coat good, 1x1 teat. They had a large herd last summer but dumped them at the sale barn and kept these 3


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

They were all running the road again today. Scared they will get hit by a car or shot. Its not happened before so he must have a hole in his fence The are nice looking goats - I don't even have Boers but I was lusting after those bucks. lol


----------



## Scottyhorse

I got to do a podcast interview with a host of the Rural SeriusXM Chanel today!


----------



## goathiker

Oh Cheri,I just remembered that I keep forgetting about that soap. You need to let me know how much to send you and give me an address.


----------



## Goatz

Scottyhorse said:


> I got to do a podcast interview with a host of the Rural SeriusXM Chanel today!


Thats awesome!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Scottyhorse said:


> I got to do a podcast interview with a host of the Rural SeriusXM Chanel today!


 That is so cool - is there a way we could hear it?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Awesome Scotty! What was it about?


----------



## goathiker

Well, it's time to go risk my life trying to remove the last yearling from Dexter's pen :lol:

Looks like I'll be kidding out the last one the beginning of June. It's going to be nice having summer babies for a change.


----------



## margaret

I know what you mean...It almost feels suicidal sometimes, preparing to enter my buck pen:lol:
I find myself asking, is it really worth it to go in there?


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I've got to go get the yearling out so that the poor wethers can come out of hiding and eat :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Speaking of bucks, I have to trim feet on mine.... not looking forward to that!  
And some dog, probably a puppy, chewed the cord to my laptop. It almost caught me on fire again, so now I have to use my stupid backup one until I get a new charger for mine. This one just sucks, I have no pictures, files or anything on it. :GAAH:


----------



## goathiker

Just splice it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's like beyond splicing, it's chewed badly in 6 different spots.


----------



## goathiker

One of mine is only a foot long now :lol:


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Speaking of bucks, I have to trim feet on mine.... not looking forward to that!


 Have fun with that Lacie...I hate trimming buck feet. I attempted to trim my new bucks hooves the other day...I got a couple done but he was freaked out about everything(the LGD, the hoof trimmers, the milk stand, me picking up his hooves etc.)


----------



## NyGoatMom

Huh, my son gets a little trouble from the bucks but I don't usually..now when trimming hooves, that can be a different story :lol: The front ones seem ok, but they don't like those back ones done!

I actually had to put electric fencing up before removing Alex's "girlfriend" this year as he learned one day when she got out how to just jump the fence :/ But since the wire is there he stays clear ...his previous home had hot wire so when he saw us putting it up, you could almost see him saying "Aww man!" :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh and is it just my bucks, or do all bucks seem to immediately need to eliminate when on the stand? I swear they do it out of spite! They poop and pee on it....I hate that!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Only my baby bucks ever pee on the stand, once they are adults, they don't pee or poop on the stand. Mine don't give me any more trouble than the does when it comes to trimming hooves. Try putting their rear leg in between yours when you are trimming, like how you would hold a horses front foot when trimming. It helps cut down on kicking a lot.
The only part I don't like doing about the bucks feet is all the nank and pee all over their legs, face, chest, etc.  I will trim a buck any day of the week once they are out of rut, but my boys are still in rut right now and quite frankly, it is disgusting :lol:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

posted pix of my youngest free goat. She is a 4 month old LaMancha doeling.


----------



## goathiker

Dexter doesn't really give me trouble and he's just a sweetheart on a leash for hand breeding. It's just that the wethers run and hide behind me and I get in the way of him smacking them around :lol:

Did you see my post about the soap Cheri?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So I think I'm going to have to reject someone for I think the 3rd time ever. I've never had someone send me a deposit, then tell me they don't like the head shape of the puppy _they_ picked out, then tell me they think it's a mutt and said she looks sad in the pictures (she has her tail in the air and she's ripping up a blanket, so sad right? :eyeroll: ). She also seemed disturbed when I told her for a treat and helpful teething tip I would recommend a section of cow leg bone with the meat still on in spots because it will give her something to chew if she is bored and will help save her furniture. Her last dog was a shihtzu or something along those lines. So.... sorry a cattle dog isn't what you thought? I don't know, just seems like a really weird lady. Now I think I know why she came to me. She said she had a deposit with another breeder, but they told her it was a false pregnancy. Probably wasn't and they just wanted her out of their hair if she's just going to be unhappy and a pita.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks for the tip on trimming...and I think I'd give up breeding pups Lacie...I have no tolerance for that kind of stuff :lol:...
If I tried to hold Alex while a doe in heat was around well, it'd be interesting for sure :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Everyone is gone now!  I guess that means it's time to get ready for bed..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee! You didn't wait for me, I was rewiring my cord! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NyGoatMom said:


> Thanks for the tip on trimming...and I think I'd give up breeding pups Lacie...I have no tolerance for that kind of stuff :lol:...
> If I tried to hold Alex while a doe in heat was around well, it'd be interesting for sure :lol:


Yeah, out of every so many people there's always a bad apple :lol:

So far my bucks have been fabulous on a leash for driveway breeding, then again they're bottle babies and Fenris is like a cat, sooo.... :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Back in my ACCOUNT!!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Jill sent you a pm about the soap.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

5.5-6 weeks left to go! :stars: Can't wait to see all those buck kids! :ROFL: Just a feeling, since everyone seems to be getting bucks already, and I had a decent doe year last year :lol:


----------



## margaret

But you don't mind, since you're going to turn them into a fur coat anyway, right?:lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No I don't mind :lol: Would still like 3 doe kids though. One from babs, biagia and coup. After that I don't care how many buck kids I get


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Just finished a 1lb test batch of soap, trying to devise a highly conditioning, mild, shampoo bar.
On a side note, to anyone who has castile with no fragrance or color, like me, and also hates it, like me... it makes great dog/puppy soap. Washed the litter with it last night, and the result--incredibly soft coats, didn't even need conditioner! Just castile, rinse and blow dry :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

I have to wait until April for kids...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, wanna teach me how to make soap so I don't have to buy it from everyone on here anymore? Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey Stephanie, have you tried adding sugar to the water before adding lye before? Do you know how much more lather it adds?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, don't ignore me! I will drive up there and knock on your door! And what do you mean water? I thought u used milk! Stephanie, I haven't tried your soaps yet, but everyone that got them as a gift loved them! I did save a couple for me


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lacie, wanna teach me how to make soap so I don't have to buy it from everyone on here anymore? Lol!


It's really easy, just expensive starting up. Number one thing you need is a stick blender! You also need a scale that measures in ounces and grams, and of course the ingredients :lol:

I'm working on making a shampoo bar for horses, goats, etc :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's so funny you all think I have the patience to sit there and wait for frozen milk to melt without burning! :ROFL: No, I've only made a couple with milk and colostrum so far, the rest I make with water :lol: Some of the last OMH ones were colostrum, the big bars were with water.

For the shampoo bars, those will be made with milk and/or colostrum, or oat milk, depends on how fancy I want to get.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It's really easy, just expensive starting up. Number one thing you need is a stick blender! You also need a scale that measures in ounces and grams, and of course the ingredients :lol:
> 
> I'm working on making a shampoo bar for horses, goats, etc :lol:


I don't have any of those things!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well then, I suppose you will be pretty hard pressed to make any soap! Oh, and molds are super helpful too :lol: 

I'm going to be making a pumpkin pie scented soap with pumpkin in it, with a whipped topping. And I'll be doing another OMH once my scents get here.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Your only like 3 hours north, I'll just head up now and we can make soap


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Watch some videos on youtube, there is a ton of soapers that post tutorials and some even post their own recipes.


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No I don't mind :lol: Would still like 3 doe kids though. One from babs, biagia and coup. After that I don't care how many buck kids I get


Wow, you have low expectations:lol:
I need 10 or 11:lol: I have a bunch reserved, so I would really like to be able to fill those reservations...kinda need the money


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'd like at least one doeling from my 3 this year...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, I don't need a hoard of kids, it's best to keep numbers manageable. There is no excusable reason for me to have 20 does, and one, possibly two cows to calve :lol: 
I have 14 right now, and I will only keep 3 I swear! And I'm going to most likely selling a buck as well and maybe replacing him with a brother 
So while I personally am only planning to keep 3 doe kids, all bets are off with the other does, because they aren't mine and I don't have control over who keeps who


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Lacie, how much do you think I could sell 50% boer kids for? I miss my Ginger!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Depends, around here, $100 per kid is pretty standard if they are already weaned and good size.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Even bucks or weathers?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Last year I sold 2 wethers for 100, together


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Again, depends on who you are selling them to. Meat buyers do not want wethers, they will only by bucks and does, but bucks being preferred. For pets and 4-h projects, they prefer does or wethers.
I sell to meat buyers, and $100 each is the going rate for boers/boer crosses. I get $50 if I sell them as month olds.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I thought wethers were used for meat, not bucks?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But of course I should mention that I don't like to stay very long at auctions or animal swap meet places. When I bring excess dairy bucks I usually let them go for $30 each between 1-2 months old, and I'll get rid of yearling bucks for $70. So I suppose you can try and get more, but you may be waiting longer than 5 minutes.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, all the meat buyers will refuse wethers here. They want bucks, that's why I always leave mine intact. Personally I would rather eat a wether than a buck, but to each their own...


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yeah, I don't need a hoard of kids, it's best to keep numbers manageable. There is no excusable reason for me to have 20 does, and one, possibly two cows to calve :lol:
> I have 14 right now, and I will only keep 3 I swear! And I'm going to most likely selling a buck as well and maybe replacing him with a brother
> So while I personally am only planning to keep 3 doe kids, all bets are off with the other does, because they aren't mine and I don't have control over who keeps who


You swear? You'll only keep 3? That almost strikes me as funny:lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Out of my does, yes. :lol: But seriously I'm going to stab someone with a fork if they try to keep more than my limit of three. I do not want to feed more than that.


----------



## margaret

Your trusty old fork again:lol:
That is the problem with keeping them though, they eat so darn much!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, so smaller numbers is key. Any judge will tell you the same. "Feed the best, get rid of the rest", and "It takes the same amount of money to feed a winner as is does to feed a looser" is something me and Kristi have followed. And that is exactly why I want to stab someone when they want to keep a halfling, or a million bucks because they have pretty color, or "what if you don't get another set of twin does? You have to keep them both!".... NO! No I do not and I don't want to! :lol: Why would I want to feed 5 goats I see as mediocre when I could feed 1 or 2 that are great?


----------



## margaret

That is very true
I have trouble with twin does though, picking which one to keep.
I also often feel like I need more goats, I don't have enough. But I have to remind myself I can't afford that many, they already eat SO MUCH feed! Just a problem with my addled brain, I have a disease that says "more goats! more goats! Retain more doelings!":lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, I can tell from birth who is going to be the better kid. Just takes practice and an educated eye. Take pictures when they are day olds and when you retain your doelings, go back to those newborn pics when they are older and you'll start making connections to how they turn out when they look like this way and that way as young kids. 
And as far as milkers, if you don't like their udder the 1st year, you probably aren't going to like it any more the 2nd year. Teats don't correct their placement, they don't get a lot bigger, and they for sure don't get smaller if they start with big teats. They don't gain any fore or more height in the rear, and their attachments don't get any stronger.
If you don't like the legs on a doe, keep a doe kid out of the right buck and then sell the doe, etc. Always go up. 
Plus if you ever do linear appraisals, any sub par goats get evaluated anyway, and they will bring your overall herd score down.


----------



## margaret

In past years, I would only get like 2-3 doe kids, so I wouldn't have much choice anyway about who to keep, but I'll be getting a lot more now so I need to work on making sure I'm keeping does that are really going to benefit my herd.
I only have 6-7 years of experience though so sometimes it can be hard for me to decide what to keep. And I have trouble letting go of them so that can be difficult:lol:
That's why I need more experienced people on here to tell me what to do


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Just ask, someone here will point you in the right direction!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need another doe that is not out of one of my does! Plus I'm keeping a doe kid out of Kat!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

I posted pix of Oreo and Diamond 2 of my older Lamancha doelings,


----------



## NubianFan

Later today. I will be goatless. I am selling my last two girls. Yes, even Daffodil. It really hurts but is for the best. The good news is they are going to an awesome lady and a mentor of mine who helped me learn about goats. Honestly they will probably get better care and have a better life with her than they have had with me. She just has more fenced in pasture a larger barn and she is meticulous. So I know they will be happy. It is just hard to let them go. But our life has taken some turns. And it is for the best.


----------



## ksalvagno

How are things, Leslie? How is your father?


----------



## NubianFan

He is doing fair I guess considering. He really can't go outside anymore. But he can get from his bed to his chair and to the table and bathroom by himself. He now has an aid to help him shower but honestly he does most of that himself. He has to constantly be on oxygen. But they gave him long tubing where he can pretty much walk all over the house. He is in quite a bit of pain and sometimes has trouble speaking. We aren't sure why. We don't know if the cancer is in his brain affecting the speech center or what. He can talk and us bright and knows everything but it is like he talks in almost a type of stutter at times. It could be a medication side effect too. But he is up and about inside the house every day. And he still has a lot of fight and will to live left


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm sorry Leslie  :hug: but it does make it easier that they are going to someone you trust 

Sorry to hear your dad is in pain and such..  poor guy...

How are you and your daughter doing?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm sorry you are going through so much right now Leslie.. (((Hugs)))


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm sorry Leslie. I hope your job is going well and your daughter is doing well.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh Leslie im sorry!  



Guess what guys, I won a $1,000 FFA grant!!!  
Now, what to do with it....?
A new show doe,
a nice new set of clippers and fitting stand and hay feeder,
or get started in AI?
Or any other ideas?


----------



## margaret

If I were you Sydney, I would get started in AI, that could benefit your herd a lot in the long run
Congrats!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Only thing with that is, it's more expensive upkeep, shipping on semen is expensive, and I'm not sure where I could get the tank filled. Plus, I'm not sure if I have enough nice goats to even bother with it.


----------



## margaret

That's part of the reason I haven't done it yet, my herd is still small enough that live bucks work just fine.
I looked into it last year, and immediately decided not to for that reason.


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'd really like a new fullblood doe, since all I have are purebreds and percentages. Then I can sell FB bucklings and also have a nice show doe. 

But, a new fitting stand, hay feeder, and/or clippers would be really nice as well...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Is it a grant you can use now, or is it a savings bond type deal? If it's a bond, you have to wait until you are 18 to even touch that money. 
My oldest daughter won tons of bonds when she showed and she had to wait to use the money. 
But either way, that's awesome!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And Leslie, I'm sorry to hear about your dad. Is there anything they can do for his pain? Sorry you have a lot on your plate right now :hug: Hope everything gets better.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So my friend took me out for dinner for my birthday, and she told them it was my birthday and they sang to me -_-


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

so sorry Leslie - hugs and healing energy to you and yours.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

It's my husband's birthday today, too!

Happy birthday! I'll spare you from my singing.


----------



## margaret

Happy Birthday Skyla!


----------



## goathiker

January is a busy month :lol: The 6th is my grandson's birthday, the 7th is our wedding anniversary, the 8th is my sister's birthday, and the 24th is my son's birthday.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Happy Birthday Skyla!!

February is my busy month :lol: 7th is my sons b-day (and apparently your anniversary! Happy early anniversary in case I forget!) , 11th is my daughters b-day, 12th is my twin grandsons b-day, 14th is valentines day, 19th is my brothers b-day.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Let's see, January... 4th my oldest dogs b-day (you all saw the cake lol!) 5th is my dads bday, 12th is grandma and a family friends b-day, and 30th is my moms


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh I forgot, my middle dog shares a b-day with my mom


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! Happy Birthday skyla! arty: :cake:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Seems like the beginning of the year is the most busy for everyone, birthdays everywhere :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks guys 

Feb is pretty busy for us too.. My sisters birthday is the 14th, my parents anniversary is te 3rd I think, and my moms birthday is the 28th.. I'm missing someone else too.. Lol..


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Is it a grant you can use now, or is it a savings bond type deal? If it's a bond, you have to wait until you are 18 to even touch that money.
> My oldest daughter won tons of bonds when she showed and she had to wait to use the money.
> But either way, that's awesome!!


I can use it now


----------



## sassykat6181

Happy birthday Skyla!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Kat!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Question for everyone that feeds their dogs raw or raw bones..

I just gave my two pit bulls half of a lamb pelvis with the last vertebrae. My larger pit chewed up the pelvis part and well... It's gone.. So my question is, is it ok for her to have that much bone in her stomach?


----------



## goathiker

Yep, it's fine.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx Jill!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So I weighed my girls today just for fun.. According to my chart, Galaxy is 173# an Kat is 167  how did Galaxy get bigger??? She is still about an inch shorter than Kat.. But I guess Kat just likes to keep her dairy figure bc no matter how much I grain and feed, she doesn't gain... She's gained 7# in about a year lol! But she's way better than the 120 she was at when I got her! And Galaxy just prefers the pot belly pig look, with no grain


----------



## NubianFan

Thanks everyone. Also Crush is completely out of my life now. 
My best friends husband set me up with a pal sorta and so far that has gone well. Kinda sad the best match maker I have ever had was a man. My girl friends always set me up with duds


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sometimes the short ones are always fatter, Dee. 

In other news, I decided I am NOT going back to college, that was awful!! :lol: I told DH I'm a college drop out and he laughed. He asked if I had taken up smoking behind gas stations while wearing a leather jacket :lol: No, but I've taken up looting abandoned houses :ROFL: 
I took some shovels, a bunch of fans and heaters, movies, dog crates, some barn cats, mortars and pestles, coat hangers, one of those fake fireplace heaters, some kerosene, a kerosene heater, cooking oil (for soap making purposes), some storage tubs, dog bowls, cleaning supplies, and some x-mas ornaments. I may go back for the washer :lol: 

I had originally "broken" into the house after my daughter said her friend left almost 2 weeks ago and hasn't come back, and that she left a bunch of cats in her house.
That so isn't right on so many levels, so I was going to see if they were even still alive, and if they were I would bring them home. 
So I literally cat burglared inside, found 2 of the 5 cats and saw she left a ton of stuff behind. I call that lady (this is the same lady with the coyheeler we took back, by the way), and asked what the heck, are you not coming back? She said no, she's 3 hours away with her new boyfriend, anything in the house that I want is mine. So after catching two cats, I found the giant tom, couldn't catch him though, will have to trap him. Never did find the babies and I looked all over that house, thinking they may be under it if still alive, as there are some holes in the floor.
But I left some food on the floor for the big tom so he doesn't starve, will trap him later.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NubianFan said:


> Thanks everyone. Also Crush is completely out of my life now.
> My best friends husband set me up with a pal sorta and so far that has gone well. Kinda sad the best match maker I have ever had was a man. My girl friends always set me up with duds


Sorry about your crush, Leslie. Don't sell your friend short though, guys are usually way better at setting you up with other guys than you know.
They usually have personal relationships with those guys, they won't set you up with a bad guy or a creepo if you're friends.


----------



## NubianFan

He knows this guy really well and he said he felt like we were just a good fit. So we will see how it goes. So far I like him he is very nice and not cocky at all. But it is very very new so who knows.
On another note. It is so weird being goatless. I get home from work and no one's hollers Ma.... sad


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Sometimes the short ones are always fatter, Dee.
> 
> In other news, I decided I am NOT going back to college, that was awful!! :lol: I told DH I'm a college drop out and he laughed. He asked if I had taken up smoking behind gas stations while wearing a leather jacket :lol: No, but I've taken up looting abandoned houses :ROFL:
> I took some shovels, a bunch of fans and heaters, movies, dog crates, some barn cats, mortars and pestles, coat hangers, one of those fake fireplace heaters, some kerosene, a kerosene heater, cooking oil (for soap making purposes), some storage tubs, dog bowls, cleaning supplies, and some x-mas ornaments. I may go back for the washer :lol:
> 
> I had originally "broken" into the house after my daughter said her friend left almost 2 weeks ago and hasn't come back, and that she left a bunch of cats in her house.
> That so isn't right on so many levels, so I was going to see if they were even still alive, and if they were I would bring them home.
> So I literally cat burglared inside, found 2 of the 5 cats and saw she left a ton of stuff behind. I call that lady (this is the same lady with the coyheeler we took back, by the way), and asked what the heck, are you not coming back? She said no, she's 3 hours away with her new boyfriend, anything in the house that I want is mine. So after catching two cats, I found the giant tom, couldn't catch him though, will have to trap him. Never did find the babies and I looked all over that house, thinking they may be under it if still alive, as there are some holes in the floor.
> But I left some food on the floor for the big tom so he doesn't starve, will trap him later.


Lacie, I need a mortar and pestle! Lol!

Sorry about your goats and your crush Leslie.. Hopefully this new guy works out! I agree with Lacie though guys are usually better at setting you up lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm cooking the lamb I got from the blind lady! She must be feeding well now bc wow that thing had a lot of fat on it!


----------



## goathiker

Eww... Rosemary... Gross...


----------



## NubianFan

Looks yum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't like Rosemary either... I tried to be conservative with it... It must pull out a certain flavor in lamb bc every recipe I looked up had it in there..

Thanx Leslie, this is probably the most involved thing I have ever attempted to cook! I even made my own rub! Lol!


----------



## goathiker

If you do a recipe like this again you can substitute Thyme for the Rosemary... Yummy.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx for the tip Jill, I will do that next time! I really dislike Rosemary! But there are so many other flavors in this, I'm hoping I won't taste it too much


----------



## goathiker

I know, restaurants should have Rosemary warnings on their menus :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno

NubianFan said:


> Thanks everyone. Also Crush is completely out of my life now.
> My best friends husband set me up with a pal sorta and so far that has gone well. Kinda sad the best match maker I have ever had was a man. My girl friends always set me up with duds


Leslie, so glad a nice man is in your life that could be a wonderful relationship for you. You deserve to be loved back in the same way. I hope it all works and you come back on to be telling us you are getting married.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> I know, restaurants should have Rosemary warnings on their menus :lol:


:lol: I know, they totally should!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

This is a fair trade?

MY END:







Goat-
CL/CAE negative

THEIR END:







Goat-
Blue eyes
Reg. genetics
CL / CAE negative
(they are also bringing it to me)


----------



## margaret

Oh my goodness, that kid is adorable, Kayla!


----------



## margaret

I would say that yes, that is a good trade In fact, I'd say you're getting the better end of the deal.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I agree with Margaret


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Promise has a baby bump!


----------



## margaret

Oh, you have snow Skyla!:lol:...It's in the 60's down here


----------



## margaret

Cute little bump though
When's she due?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh yes...  lol! Can't complain though, we've had a fairly nice winter so far, more rain than snow... Supposed to get snow tonight, and then rain tomorrow lol!

Hehe! Yeah!  
She's bigger in person too! She's waddling all over  
March 18th I think.. Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hal is the second biggest one so far lol
(She was squirming around though )


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I feel like I was semi productive today. It stopped raining, so I went out to the feed store and got some hay and straw. Cleared a spot on my front porch for the puppies and threw them out. I trimmed 7 goats feet today, then I put fresh straw down for the does. Then I mucked out the buck house, which they are tearing down rather quickly... they broke the front wall off and so far and broken the back wall too. They might rethink that choice when it starts raining again, but for now, they have fresh straw too. 
My back is killing me now, I don't want to move :lol: 

But I think Clarice might twin again, Fancy might have twins too, that'd be nice. They're both looking round and still 5-6 weeks to go  Babs for sure has a single though, and it's probably a buck :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

It's official I will be getting this gorgeous girl in the end of February or Beginning of March.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nice kid Kayla!

Lacie, I wish I had the energy to muck out the buck pen... And the time.. Lol! Well I should have time tomorrow but it's supposed to rain and then we have the energy issue :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Wimp


----------



## sassykat6181

There's been a momma deer and her 2 babies that we've watched grow since we moved here last July. I decided when hunting season started that we would not shoot them. We've enjoyed seeing them in our yard everyday. 
I went out for a friends birthday party last night and when I got home around midnight, one of them had been hit by a car. I was so sad when I went to bed. I told hubby when he got up to leave for the airport. He called me a bit later to say the neighbor would take care of it so the human kids don't see. Appears to be the momma as the babies were out there alone this morning. Bummer!!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

sorry about the deer - its hard when you become attached 


Does anyone know what the black and white coloring is called?


----------



## goathiker

Which black and white pattern?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lacie, I wish I had the energy to muck out the buck pen... And the time.. Lol! Well I should have time tomorrow but it's supposed to rain and then we have the energy issue :lol:


It was time.... it's only been over 2 years :lol: I need to muck out the does house next, that's been more like 5-6 years..... :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Nice kid Kayla!
> 
> Lacie, I wish I had the energy to muck out the buck pen... And the time.. Lol! Well I should have time tomorrow but it's supposed to rain and then we have the energy issue :lol:


Thanks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Anyone want to update my website for me??  lol


----------



## margaret

Nope!
I spent many long hours recently completely redoing and updating my website.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! That's what I'm doing now...  I've decided bucks aren't getting a page... Lol! Too much work! Haha! 
And I'm going to simplify my does pages.... I still have to make pages for two of my new does...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Skyla, if you don't even want to do your own page then who is going to do mine? Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Do you need anything done to yours? 
It's pretty simple once you get the main part set up  lol!
I'm just lazy and hate typing out descriptions


----------



## margaret

Writing descriptions is the worst part!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It is!! 
And I've done it three times now for my buck Trooper cause it keeps deleting itself! :hair:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

How do you make goat soap and goat lotion?!?!?!?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

How?!?!


----------



## Emzi00

Speaking of websites, I finally updated mine, lol. 
Oh, and it's official, I have a deposit down on a very nice breeding this spring for a buck kid.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

We'll have related goats now!


----------



## Emzi00

Yes! :lol: I'm so excited for kids, I need does so I have some for this new buck


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm excited to see what I get too  Just need a couple does. 

Fergie was in heat yesterday, if I breed her on her next cycle she'll be due on the 4th of July.... I haven't decided if I want 4th of July kids more than I want to hold her over :lol: She's as tall as Fancy now, not as heavy though.


----------



## Emzi00

Lol, 4th of July kids would be festive


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Mine has been needing it for a long while! Haha!

Oh that's exciting!!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

goathiker said:


> Which black and white pattern?


 Like Oreo and Diamond


----------



## goathiker

Black and Tan Sundgau with splash and Black and Tan sundgau with full belt.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Thanks Jill


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! Do you need anything done to yours?
> It's pretty simple once you get the main part set up  lol!
> I'm just lazy and hate typing out descriptions


Well I need to put my new buck up but I don't have any pix of him that I'm willing to put there, he needs to gain weight first!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Well I need to put my new buck up but I don't have any pix of him that I'm willing to put there, he needs to gain weight first!
> View attachment 102601


Just let me know when you want it up  lol! I suppose I can do that for you  LOL!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Once I get him up I'll have to move Obi to the reference page... He'll be going to his new home as soon as his mites are gone  if that is really what's wrong with him... Lol anyway, your right, you did the hard part for me, I can add and change stuff now but sometimes when I move something and a pic gets gigantic and I can't change it back, that's when I need help!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awes!  

Haha! I know what you mean :/ it gets annoying sometimes lol


----------



## sassykat6181

I really want to do this!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Love that hair, but I hate the person I know with hair like that! :lol: I almost want to do that to mine, but I keep remembering that jerk lady. Ruined a perfectly nice hair color for me


----------



## Emzi00

This is what I'm going to do with mine


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I am gonna do this with mine soon  not coloring it again though  my dad wasn't a fan :roll:  lol


----------



## sassykat6181

^ gorgeous cut!! Mines not long enough or thick enough to pull that off


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Love those! Can't wait till my hair is long again!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Planning on a routine Johnes test for my goats this year ... I'm terrified. :lol: I want it over with!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So the boy child plopped down on the couch next to Sarge and got licked and pawed, so he looked over at Sarge and said "I'll kick your butt" jokingly since he hates getting lick. Apparently Sarge took that as a challenge because he pounced on him and then a 20 minute play brawl on the floor between the two followed :ROFL: He was rolling on the floor play fighting with Sarge, dragging it out by yelling every time Sarge put his gaping maw on his arm or leg (all open mouth, he never bites down), which led to getting pounced on even more and getting punched and kicked by his giant paws, laid on, and tackled every time he tried to get up :lol: It was quite hilarious since Sarge weighs about half of what he does :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

ThreeHavens said:


> Planning on a routine Johnes test for my goats this year ... I'm terrified. :lol: I want it over with!


I'm sure they'll all come up clean  But fingers crossed for you!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I've got to send my blood tests soon too... Maybe by march


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't have plans to test anytime soon :lol: When I have an excess of money I'll do it again, besides, it's only been 11 months since the last tests :lol:


----------



## ThreeHavens

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm sure they'll all come up clean  But fingers crossed for you!


Thanks! Hey, do you think 8 months is too young to test my one girl?

It'll be good to get it over with. They come from tested farms, but still. :laugh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

To test for Johnes? I don't know the specifics on that, but I think they will usually show up negative until they are older, even if they are positive (which I doubt any of yours are).


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Anyone else think these doses are wrong?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pfft, only 75% of that information is wrong! :lol: They're behind with the times it seems.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol well on the next page it says their source is a book from 1997.. So yea, a little behind.. Idk why it's being resurfaced now..


----------



## goathiker

It's a zombie, kind of like those old 1960's mineral maps everyone loves :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Hey Jill, when you come back I want to ask you about what is going on with Obi's skin.... Though I need to get current pix..


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Why would a goat have their tail down and wagging a lot and have white goo on her lady part? There's no buck with her...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's in heat


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Really? Dang... That means she's NOT bred...? :-(


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No, that means she's ready to breed right now! Put her with a buck lol!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I DON'T HAVE ONE! Ahhhh! :Facepalm:
This is what I have:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I'm mad at myself.. Thought she was bred already... :Facepalm:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That little thing is a buck? How old is he?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Almost 2 month old pygmy... The for is small... How old does a buck have to be...? :idea:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, in heat. Is this the boer that you thought was bred?


----------



## goathiker

My dad is in getting chest x-rays, looks like he might have UTI and pneumonia. He was supposed to get surgery on the 22nd, no telling what's going to happen now. 
The siblings are starting to circle like vultures :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Uh oh, hopefully he doesn't have pneumonia, that's no good for older people, and UTI's suck. Hopefully they get that cleared up for him. 

Don't kill your siblings, one of us has to have some :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You can see if the Pygmy buckling will do anything, but you will have to hold him in the air to get the job done lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hope your dad doesn't have pneumonia Jill.. That sucks..


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Still think my boer Doe is bred even though my boer cross is APPARENTLY IN HEAT?! Lol http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=181885


----------



## sassykat6181

Jill, what's your take on this whole Rancher vs BLM stuff going on in Oregon?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

HappyCaliGoats said:


> You can see if the Pygmy buckling will do anything, but you will have to hold him in the air to get the job done lol!


You think he could while she was laying down? Lol he attempted to breed his momma the other day but she kicked him.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yep, in heat. Is this the boer that you thought was bred?


No my boer cross, Friday.








And I am 90% sure that my boer IS bred...


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

goathiker said:


> My dad is in getting chest x-rays, looks like he might have UTI and pneumonia. He was supposed to get surgery on the 22nd, no telling what's going to happen now.
> The siblings are starting to circle like vultures :lol:


My great grandmother has a UTI and she told me that UTI's are no fun... She's been in the hospital for a week now... I hope for you an your family's sake that he doesn't have pneumonia and he gets better soon.


----------



## sassykat6181

I put my Nigerian buck on the milk stand and backed my lamancha up to him last year!


----------



## goathiker

sassykat6181 said:


> Jill, what's your take on this whole Rancher vs BLM stuff going on in Oregon?


BLM has severely over reached it's authority in many western states. Some of what is being done to property owners is truly terrible. The area that the people has taken over is an abandoned fire station in the middle of the desert. They are 30 miles from where anyone lives, they are peaceful, they aren't putting anyone in danger.


----------



## sassykat6181

Thanks for the video. I knew it was an abandoned building. Once again, the govt and media making a big deal and portraying the good guys as the bad guys


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My big fat heifer is building her fore udder and she is gaining in the rear, quarters are starting to be defined too! I'm excited, but I have no idea when she's due :lol: 
And I so missed my chance to get a picture of her yesterday!! She's the only cow I know that jumps into the back of a pickup willingly. Usually she just puts her front end in and leaves her back legs to stand on the ground, but yesterday she just jumped right in the back. Poor truck was squatted down pretty bad, took a bit to close the tailgate too after she got out, it was loose and didn't want to latch :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

sassykat6181 said:


> Thanks for the video. I knew it was an abandoned building. Once again, the govt and media making a big deal and portraying the good guys as the bad guys


What happened im in Texas...


----------



## goathiker

Are you asking about the Bundy ranch in Nevada perhaps?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

sassykat6181 said:


> Jill, what's your take on this whole Rancher vs BLM stuff going on in Oregon?


This thing and the video thing...


----------



## goathiker

This is going on in Oregon. It's just people fighting back against an overbearing government that doesn't follow it's own laws.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Oh okay well is going on in Nevada?


----------



## goathiker

The one in Nevada was a couple years ago. BLM was shooting people cattle, polluting water holes, and taking away long standing grazing permits.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Omg. That's just childish. Why?


----------



## goathiker

The short answer is because they think that they own the public lands and the government doesn't have good leadership or discipline of their workers anymore. These demonstrations are groups of desperate people trying to let the rest of America know what is happening to them.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Wow. America is going downhill. 
That's pretty sad that grown men/women can do such a thing... And I'm only 14. :-|


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, is anyone here?? I have a lute question!


----------



## goathiker

I'm here


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay Jill! Just the woman I needed! I want to buy this cute young doe but she was accidentally exposed to her half brother on 12/8.. Is it to late to lute her? When can I breed her after luting if it's not too late?? Will it hurt her to get lute if she's not definitely bred?


----------



## goathiker

Is there something wrong with her half brother? That's usually a really good line breeding. 
No it's not too late.
As soon as she comes back into heat. She may not cycle well this late in the season. 
If she's not bred it won't hurt anything.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't know her half brother... So idk if I would like it... I'd just rather breed her to a buck that I do know and a buck that I want to see kids on the ground from lol! Thanx for the answers! I'm not extremely familiar with her lines rather, but the pix I have of some goats in the pedigree look nice. I'm gonna take a closer look deeper into the pedigree for milk scores and stuff, her dam didn't have any on record


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Now the problem is finding lute... My horse vet won't get it...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do you feel like looking at a pedigree?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill disappears lol! Where's Lacie?? She loves doing that kinda thing!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh and I just looked at the pic of her half brother, I don't like him


----------



## goathiker

My father's urine is clear, chest x-rays inconclusive. They are looking for an infection in his heart stent and pacemaker...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hopefully it's neither of those things Jill, that's not good. Glad his UTI is clearing up though.

Dee, at 6 weeks along, it will be a bloody abortion. You definitely wouldn't be able to rebreed on the lute heat, you'd have to wait 3 weeks after the lute, if she comes back in.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow Jill that sounds serious.. I hope he's feeling better soon...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think I should start a tread about luting this doe since you both face me kinda different answers and I trust you both so now idk what to do!....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Much past 3 weeks and it will be a bloody abortion. However if she isnt bred its just going to bring her in heat, though she would have cycled twice by now since the exposure and if they haven't seen it she's probably bred. 
You'll still be able to breed her after you lute her, just not on the lute abort day since it won't be a lute heat much past 16 days bred. You'll have to let her clean out and see if she cycles again.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He said she was puffy yesterday but he's not sure..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do you wanna see her pedigree? You can't laugh


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Does it matter that she's a 1 yr old FF? Would that make it harder on her?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And if I don't get her till Saturday will it be too late then?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's technically never too late to lute, it usually comes down to preference and what you want to put the doe through. 
Why would I laugh at her pedigree? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Cuz she's not from a big time breeder like all the other goats I look at. But I guess that's not true bc I have sent you some low life pedigrees before lol!
http://www.adgagenetics.org/PedigreePrint.aspx?RegNumber=N001712515


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It's technically never too late to lute, it usually comes down to preference and what you want to put the doe through.
> Why would I laugh at her pedigree? :lol:


I don't want to hurt her... So I guess if I get her I'll either eat the kids or.. Or just not get her I guess lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just got Ivomec plus instead of regular, is that ok?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What do I feel so alone??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ivomec plus to worm the new doe? No, despite what like 1 person has said on here, I would not give it. The flukicide (sp?) will either deform or abort the kids.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No, I won't give any kind of ivermectin to any pregnant animal no matter what anyone says. It's for the boys cuz they have mites or something right now so I figured the plus might take care of other stuff they have?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh and I only recognize the very back of her pedigree. The Six M, RWH, Kastdemur, and Just-Perfect (that's my friend Linda)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Dee, you could just get her, let her have the kids, and eat them, or sell them cheap, you never know, they could be some really nice kids! 

And I get the Ivermec + cause I get it cheaper at work...
*edit - I didn't know you were talking about for the new doe.... Or a bred doe...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's clorsulon that's in it.. Am I better off with the regular stuff?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, Ivomec plus is fine for boys. Inject it for mites, repeat in 10 days, then again in another 10.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Skyla, did you look at her pedigree? I haven't decided 100% if I want her yet lol let me know what you think


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I int recognize most of it.. Lol, sorry


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yeah, Ivomec plus is fine for boys. Inject it for mites, repeat in 10 days, then again in another 10.


Grr I did it wrong.. I did it in 14 days now I think I need to start over or atleast give another in 10


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I int recognize most of it.. Lol, sorry


Right, me either except the lady that owns the unfinished acres herd name is my FB friend lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh scratch that, I also know of Alma De Luna, but I've only ever seen their incredibly fertile Alpines (quints) :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh and I only recognize the very back of her pedigree. The Six M, RWH, Kastdemur, and Just-Perfect (that's my friend Linda)


Ya.. Same here.. Except your friend Linda... So do you think I should get her?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's the black one


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol!
She's a cutie!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That picture tells me almost nothing! :lol: I don't like the tan on her ears :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It tells you she's got a cute face!  lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If you like Nubians, I suppose it tells you she has a cute face, I could go either way really :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Here's the other pic but she's moving so it looks like her shoulder is dislocated lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She's like knee high :lol: Is that guy just really tall or something?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think she's a kid in that pic lol!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You think, or you know? Because that makes a huge difference in this purchase :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just asked him, I kinda assumed


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She looks like a kid, and looks clipped... Lol! Hopefully so


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No answer yet but I will let you guys know lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Six months old in the side profile and 8 mo in the other


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Okay do the guy selling this little one






refused to answer my calls and texts and so I decided I will look around... I found this little miss thang...lol






she wanted 200 for it... But I told her I could trade her this







The doe is useless to me anyways because my 'buck' is her baby... Sound good? bad? What? 
Note: I payed 250 for that momma and her baby (shipping included)


----------



## sassykat6181

Dee.... You need to move yourself to this thread!!!
Starting up a GAA Group... http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=181569


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill, how much ponderosa do they have to eat to abort? Lol!!

Kat are you kicking me out?? 

Kayla, do it! I like the Nigerian!


----------



## goathiker

It's never been proven that Ponderosa makes goats abort. Mine never had any problems with it when we lived in central Oregon.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So I could use her as my test goat so I don't have to stress in the future when I have the other girls out grazing! Lol if she aborts, whatever, if not, also whatever lol.. Is that mean?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I like her, I asked him for current pix though to be sure that the front end assembly is only whacky bc she was moving..


----------



## goathiker

I thought you just sold all your goats so you could get out on your own :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Is she close enough to go look at her?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill: plans changed lol! I can't afford to do any of that just yet..

Lacie: kinda.. But not really... Maybe for most people but not me... It's about 2 hours I think..


----------



## sassykat6181

goathiker said:


> I thought you just sold all your goats so you could get out on your own :lol:


Dee - This is why I suggested the GAA thread! You're as crazy as the rest of us


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Crazy? Me?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So like 2 weeks ago I bought a couple needles off of ebay because I didn't have enough to just buy a case (had like $3 total). The package arrived today and I totally had a wtf moment :lol:

This was the label they stuck on the package, I momentarily thought the needles were not in the package, but they were, all is good. I'll just be using some pregnancy tests on the goats I guess? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Some translation error I guess


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Never buying needles off of ebay again! :lol: It was too awkward when DH asked me why I bought a preg test from a foreign country :ROFL: I swear those were supposed to be needles!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I bet... How strange.. So speaking of preg.... Should I get that doe? Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Did you get new pictures?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No reply yet...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well what about that little pygmy? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Still waiting to hear on the Pygmy, she's waiting to watch her mature before deciding how much to sell her for..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Of course she is... meanwhile you're over there, baby pygmy-less, and I'm over here with a lack of baby pygmy pictures! This evening is ruined! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol it's ok, I'm not a big fan of bottle babies anyway, the older she is, the happier I am!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But _I'm_ not happy, does that not count? :lol: Still have another month before I get baby goats, from my ancient crone of a goat (still don't know why I have her kidding first...what was I thinking?). Then who knows how long for my baby cow(s)! And it's muddy here and I'm not having much fun! :lol:

Pity party is over now :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's kinda muddy here too.. But not awful... And Obi has weird mite like lesions... Thank God my does are healthy as ever! Just gotta keep them away from the nasty bucks! Oh and My new guy Belly is for sure gaining weight, he's so handsome!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

*JILL!!!!!!*

Sooo, Jill, do you have any magical potty training methods? :lol: 
My slightly older than 3yr old GD still refuses, she's on her last diaper, I'm NOT buying anymore. She needed to be potty trained like over a year ago, why she wasn't is beyond me but this is ridiculous. She's also not one of those kids that cares about having wet or crappy clothes if she is diaper less. Trying to put her on the toilet every hour lately, she either goes pee or she's fidget and fuss and do nothing. She never tells anyone when she has to go, and she'll say "no" no matter how many times you ask her, but if she already went in her diaper she'll say she has to go if you ask, but she won't tell you on her own. However, if she obviously has a crappy diaper and you ask her if she needs a new diaper she will tell you no every single time. 
Incentives don't work, money doesn't work (and she LOVES money), nothing works! :hair:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Candy! Cookies? A good smack down?


----------



## goathiker

Tell her that you don't think she can, she's too little, she's just a baby still, etc. Don't be mean about it, just make her think that you don't believe her able to at all. When she has an accident tell her, see, I knew you weren't big enough yet. 

When she does do it on her own tell her wow, maybe I was wrong, maybe you are big enough... I don't know, we'll see. 

Totally wrong in today's world, I know, but...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! I like it


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't know if that will work for her, but it's worth a shot! I almost had her potty trained when her dad wasn't here for a couple days, but as soon as he comes by or when she goes back home she doesn't use the toilet at all again. Around most people she wants to be a big girl, but around him she always says she's a baby and she can't do anything. I don't know if it's because he coddled her too much or what since she's his only daughter, but she goes right back to peeing and pooping herself when he's around, even if he only comes in the house for 10 minutes. With her mom, it's just a battle and she'll scream and cry on the toilet for an hour every morning before she comes down here. 
I think she likes being a baby most of the time and she just likes diapers. Unfortunately, if you take away the diapers it doesn't stop her, she just goes in her pants without an effort to go in the bathroom. And my idea of just duct taping her on the toilet would be considered abuse, so I can't do that.... but gosh this is frustrating!

But I will try it, worst thing that can happen is she still doesn't go in the toilet....


----------



## goathiker

Oh good, they already screwed it all up  Fixing other peoples mistakes never works real well. 

It's supposed to be a progression. not a battle. Geeze, you start taking them in the restroom with you when they start walking, wait for them to stay dry during nap time, show them what to do, do a few celebration pee pee dances, and done at 18 months old :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know, her son was totally potty trained by 18 months and it's like they don't even try with her. I keep telling them they need to get on it, she's going to get an infection and whos fault is that going to be? I can only do so much while she's here but what good is it as soon as she goes home?
My daughter keeps telling me she doesn't think she can use the toilet, she thinks she has incontinence because her husbands sister used to wet the bed..... :eyeroll:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Its not normal to wet the bed - if she is having problems, maybe she needs to see a doctor? I waited until summer and let mine go without panties and had a potty chair in the BR and LR and outside. By the end of the summer they were trained.


----------



## goathiker

That was just natural for mine. I couldn't keep clothes on them :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So Jill, your still awake? Of course, you don't sleep.. Who else could I count on to be awake now??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Obi has this awful spot on his rear leg that looks like mites... It's also under his tail... Can I (should I) give him a third shot of Ivomec since I gave the first two 14 days apart instead of 10?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Actually it was 15 days cuz I'm a slacker... But your gone now  maybe you will see this in the morning


----------



## MoonShadow

New development, I can't handle the alcoholic-ness of mildly alcoholic cupcakes. . .I'm the ultimate lightweight LOL.


----------



## goathiker

That's sad, I'm on my 5th beer :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

We move from Massachusetts to South Carolina and still get snow.


----------



## margaret

We have ice and like a 1/2 inch of snow on top of that.


----------



## sassykat6181

Yeah, it was sleet first then snow on top


----------



## MoonShadow

I want snow so bad but all I'm getting is rain! :mecry:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Speaking of annoying friends Jill... Here is Obi...







Right rear








Under tail








Right rear


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Right rear








Left shoulder








The yellow spot behind his left shoulder is where the last lesion is located.. (Yellow is nu stock)


----------



## goathiker

Looks like a fungus.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Gross... Seriously.... Does nu stock treat that?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I guess I have miconazol lotion I could put on it... But then I have to touch him twice a day...


----------



## Scottyhorse

I weighed the bottle kids today, and they're BOTH up to 17lbs  Not bad for three weeks old


----------



## goathiker

Blech, taxes...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, I did that Saturday..


----------



## sassykat6181

I'm still procrastinating


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

So, she is bred... Now we need guesses on # of babies and gender!!
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=181885


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Ordered the blood testing kit today for CAE on Ziggy Marley. I should have about 30 days before she kids


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need to get my blood drawn too and get all these guys and gals tested again before babies hit the ground


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I feel like a zombie because I haven't slept in like at least 2 weeks :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Your not drinking enough


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I actually put more consideration into buying vodka over milk last night when I was at the store :lol:
I'm seriously getting maybe 4 hours sleep every night, and I feel like a zombie that was hit by a train when I get up in the morning.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Someone got me sick... So hopefully I can sleep well tonight (not likely) and wake up feeling better tomorrow..(even less likely..)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That sucks. I've been lucky, haven't been sick much. 

I don't know whether or not to cross my fingers and hope I sleep better tonight, or to just knock myself out :lol: There is a difference between restful sleep and knocking yourself out, but at this point, I would rather not toss and turn all night long! This no sleeping thing has also thrown off my appetite, today broke the chain of not eating, it's been 3 days.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But then again, I've lost weight by burning all those extra calories flailing around trying to sleep, and the not eating thing too :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

I got a nasty cold the end of last week. Son got it sunday, daughter yesterday. I have a feeling it's going to keep cycling through us. Nothing like cough and runny nose of small children to share the wealth.


----------



## bdsgoats

So my 5 month old goat got out while in her first heat and I'm pretty sure she's pregnant, its been a few weeks. Should I give her lutalyse or Estrumate or is it normal for the second heat to be later than 21 days?


----------



## goatygirl

bdsgoats said:


> So my 5 month old goat got out while in her first heat and I'm pretty sure she's pregnant, its been a few weeks. Should I give her lutalyse or Estrumate or is it normal for the second heat to be later than 21 days?


We should put her on teen mom. It would be way more entertaining than people.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, I thought you never ate anyway?


----------



## MoonShadow

sassykat6181 said:


> I got a nasty cold the end of last week. Son got it sunday, daughter yesterday. I have a feeling it's going to keep cycling through us. Nothing like cough and runny nose of small children to share the wealth.


If you have what me and my family have, you can expect it to hold on for a good month. :tear:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lacie, I thought you never ate anyway?


I don't usually eat until necessary. I'll eat maybe one thing a day or every other day, sometimes after several days. After the several day mark my body usually tells me in a violent way that I need to eat. 
Monday night I had my sister take me to the bank and when we got there I was really dizzy, weak and shaky, felt like I was going to puke and pass out. So she made me eat, and I felt a little better later that night.

To be fair though, my body doesn't like food from the store, it's poison. I will seriously throw up "fresh" and "healthy" foods from the store. So I just eat like a dying bird until summer comes around and I have fresh fruits off the trees.


----------



## goathiker

Ah, you got lucky, I actually did pass out in the bank. They called the paramedics on me :lol:

Hey, what is the news saying about the killing of the protester in Eastern Oregon???


----------



## sassykat6181

Here's a video clip of the shooting. It's aerial footage showing the road block and his van go off the side of the road. He gets out, hands up and they shoot him and leave him in the snow. Then they start firing at the van. So awful. Apparently this is what happens when you stand up,to govt. And they are not being violent about it, that's the worse part. Look at what happened with the riots in Ferguson, the govt didn't care then. 
I heard a rumor that this is because Hillary Clinton is selling the uranium from the ranch to Russia. Oh my.....
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=952405198169622&id=623383454405133


----------



## ksalvagno

They are saying he shot at the FBI. Supposedly witnesses who saw both sides shooting but they were at a distance. I'm sure nothing but lies. Seems like they didn't have the support from the local people.

Today in my news:
A video showing the shooting death of an occupier of an Oregon wildlife refuge appears to show the man reaching into his jacket before he fell into the snow. The FBI said the man had a loaded gun in his pocket.

Authorities played the video shot by the FBI at a Thursday evening news conference, in an apparent effort to counter claims that the man killed in the confrontation Tuesday on a remote Oregon high-country road - Robert "LaVoy" Finicum - did nothing to provoke officers.

The FBI's release of the footage came as four occupiers remaining at the Malheur National Wildlife Refuge refused to leave without assurances they wouldn't be arrested. The group's jailed leader, Ammon Bundy, urged them to surrender. The occupation began nearly a month ago.


----------



## sassykat6181

ksalvagno said:


> They are saying he shot at the FBI. Supposedly witnesses who saw both sides shooting but they were at a distance. I'm sure nothing but lies. Seems like they didn't have the support from the local people.


Watch the video, it's not bloody


----------



## ksalvagno

For some reason the video won't play on my phone.

Here is an article about Hillary and uranium.
http://www.thecommonsenseshow.com/2...es-to-russians-to-fund-presidential-campaign/


----------



## sassykat6181

^ I saw that article a few days ago. Apparently that was going on while she was still Secretary of state and the new York Times printed a story about it years ago. With all of the crap this woman has done, never mind her husband, I can't believe there are actually people that will vote for her. Barf. Ok political rant over!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, it is raining so much, and the ground was finally starting to soak in the water! I need a boat....

Jill, that had to have been fun :lol: I think I remember you saying you passed out in the bank. Luckily, most of my passing out happens at home. The worst one was when I standing in the kitchen and woke up with broken ribs :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Hehe


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ my sister showed me that last night Jill LOL! Way too funny!! Lol!


----------



## margaret

goathiker said:


> Hehe


:lol:


----------



## MoonShadow

Lol, That is the weirdest commercial!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Today in the grand yet bland state of Michigan, the temperature has soared to an impressive 40 degrees, so I think to myself, maybe now now would be a great time to venture out and trim the goats' feet, and be a responsible young woman. Well, it started raining, and I couldn't find anything to tie them with, so it'll have to wait. :lol: BUT, I did happen to take some quick photos of the girls.  And that is the tale of the day. :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey all :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:wave: Whatcha been up to?

Also, Emma, is Goat not considered one of the doe? Just a neck pic? :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nothin much...been a tough week though , a well known breeder did me so wrong.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Speaking of hoof trimming... I have a story :lol:

I had gotten behind on hoof trimming, with the nasty weather, school, and just feeling crappy all the time. Yesterday, I, like Emma, wanted to trim the goats' hooves. For Christmas, my grandpa got me a sweet angle grinder for the hooves. All went well, and two of the goat's hooves look great, until Biscuit kicked and the grinder tried to take my finger off... So, now I have a very large gash on my left index finger, and a smaller one on my right. The one on the left really needed stitches, I mean it literally filled the entire glove up with blood (no joke). But I didn't want them, so I didn't get them. There's my story of the day


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That sucks Lindsey! What happened?

Sydney, ouch. I almost cut my finger off working at the bar prepping meat, filled two gloves with blood and had to tape the wrist part to my skin so I could keep working. They wouldn't let me go until my shift was over, so after work I went and got stitches :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'd rather not post it on the open board, I'll PM ya.


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :wave: Whatcha been up to?
> 
> Also, Emma, is Goat not considered one of the doe? Just a neck pic? :lol:


I thought I took one, and it showed her baby bump, but apparently not, and I was not going back outside. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> I'd rather not post it on the open board, I'll PM ya.


Pm me too, I'm sorry you're having a rough time.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She's on the right of Billie? Bear has the pink looking collar? :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Sydney, ouch. I almost cut my finger off working at the bar prepping meat, filled two gloves with blood and had to tape the wrist part to my skin so I could keep working. They wouldn't let me go until my shift was over, so after work I went and got stitches :lol:


:lol: My mom did that as well when she was 17 and working at a deli when she was a freshman in college


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Seems to be the happening thing at food places, my oldest did the same thing, at the same bar too :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Sent you a book lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

Emma, your inbox is full


----------



## Emzi00

Here you go mom, just for you


----------



## Emzi00

COgoatLover25 said:


> Emma, your inbox is full


Should be all set now


----------



## goathiker

They're growing out nice, Emma... I mean for Alpines :lol:

PM me too Lindsey...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> Here you go mom, just for you


Thank you :lol: They look good  Can't wait to see all the doelings!  
Oh look, you have standing pools of mud water too :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Replied Lindsey, what a crappy breeder! :hug:


----------



## Emzi00

goathiker said:


> They're growing out nice, Emma... I mean for Alpines :lol:


See that wether standing next to my buck, I'd give him to you Jill :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Thank you :lol: They look good  Can't wait to see all the doelings!
> 
> Oh look, you have standing pools of mud water too :lol:


And don't forget the ice, so you can slip and fall into the mud water! :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ice is dangerous lol


----------



## Emzi00

Lol, ice is very dangerous


----------



## goathiker

So are wet boards, especially when your hands are full :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes to both the ice and the boards, been there before :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I want baby goats


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Me too, I was just digging through last years kid pics :lol: But it was in search for pics of Buffy's udder


----------



## Emzi00

Lol, did you find them?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, yes I did :lol: They are public now, on the meat dairy cross thread  She looked awful, but her udder looked good, considering what she is :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

I am very impressed with her udder, it's a lot better than some straight dairy girls :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Right? :lol: Nice and fairly straight, decently balanced, fairly strong attachments (the boer part threw a wrench in the teats and rear attachments a little though). Overall, it's decent :lol:
She's really easy to milk though, excellent texture and orifice size.


----------



## Emzi00

Her teats aren't that bad, good size and shape at least :lol: Quite capacious too


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I found this little monster in my searches too :lol: And a puddle of babies and a 2hr old Fergie, just because she was a pretty baby :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

She was stunning!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Francine was pretty, just not as well put together as Fergie. Mostly her color was pretty :lol: Fergie has always been the looker of the two, still is, and I think I want July kids :ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

Striking :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Gorgeous


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I want to hear too Lindsay! I can't stand people sometimes!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Well, now I want to hear, just so I avoid that breeder!!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

And, because I'm nosey.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm not telling the name of the breeder at least not right now until I decide what to do about it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well.... I clearly didn't love Allilea enough as a baby. Trimmed her feet for the first time today, that was about as violent as a bar fight :lol: 
Haven't been trimming any on the stand lately, just been trimming them while they're in the pen, so when I got to Allilea, I grabbed her neck to put her in a head lock as she's not too fond of being touch anyhow, everything was going so well until I grabbed her foot. She freaked out and about did a barrel roll on the ground, flopped onto her side, bit me on the way back up, then reared up to try and headbutt me but I had a hold of her front foot again, so her efforts were thwarted. She calmed down a little and I was able to finish her feet, but she was still wrestling, trying to rear and bite me while in a head lock :lol: 

She's not technically my goat either, so to the boy child that claims ownership on it, good luck trying to milk her :ROFL:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh milking her is gonna be fun  you should make the boy child do it while you video it


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I totally should, he doesn't know how to milk either, so they both can learn together! :ROFL:

In other news, I think I have something wrong with my blood sugar, and maybe everything else. I have been eating snacks here and there, but I still have a pain in my stomach, still getting the shakes, weakness, nausea, lightheaded, etc. I almost threw up last night, and again while trimming hooves (came up both times, I just forced it back down). Then after I came inside I felt like was was going to pass out again, got shaky, felt like I was going to puke for real, etc. So I sat down and had a dextrose packet, threw up somewhere between 5 and 10 minutes later and continued to dry heave.
Determined to keep something down, I had a small glass of milk and a little bit scalloped potatoes. I've been afraid of eating too much for the past week because I almost constantly feel sick to my stomach. I don't feel like I'm hungry, stomach still hurts though. No idea why it's out of wack though...


----------



## Scottyhorse

Quick, give me an interesting 4-H presentation topic that I can do tonight. I forgot about my meeting tomorrow, and I'm supposed to give my presentation :lol: 

Last year I did "Goats in Folklore and Mythology", the year before that it was "Damascus Goats".


----------



## goathiker

Hmm... my old dog smells like a baby puppy tonight. That's probably not good.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Bucks just broke into the doe pen... Thank God I was home... Idk how long they were in there before they started making noise but by the time I got out there the big buck (new guy) was on top of Kat and she fell to her knees from his weight and probably exhaustion.... Soon as I opened the gate the does ran out and Kat was panting heavily... But I calmed her down and got her to drink water.. She looks much better now.. Hope he didn't kill her babies...

So the bucks are now in a prison cell until, I can get a lot more fencing!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

And in my frantic panic to get the girls out I didn't even notice the feed barn was open too... Galaxy finished my bag of BOSS... There was t much left but more than a few servings for any goat.. Let alone a goat that is not used to getting any sort of grain...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's playing dead lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She'll probably be fine. Mine slam each other around all the time, and apparently one of them throws herself on the ground if you touch her foot :lol:

And Galaxy will probably be fine, she'll most likely just get diarrhea. Give her some probios, and baking soda if she gets a little bloaty.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh, you actually have more grass than I do right now :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I do? I only have 6... If I could picture what an aborting goat would look like.. It would be Kat right now... She's got her back arched, sides sunk in, eyes closed occasionally grunting... Just looks very uncomfortable... Like me when I have bad cramps..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I said grass, not goats. I still have you beat by 11 

She might have hurt a leg or something. As long as you don't see any blood, she'll be fine.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh lol how did I read that wrong??


----------



## sassykat6181

Hahahahahaha


----------



## COgoatLover25

Moon is getting huge ...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Any pix Lindsey?

Btw Lacie, that's not grass, it's all mallow! :hair:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's snowing here now! A nice change from the rain!!


----------



## sassykat6181

We had a rain shower this morning and they're calling for thunderstorms tomorrow.

Just renewed my adga membership and updated my address. The lady on the phone said, "wow, you moved a long way!


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Any pix Lindsey?
> 
> Btw Lacie, that's not grass, it's all mallow! :hair:


Honestly , this picture doesn't do her justice to how big she's become  she's not due til the middle of April .


----------



## COgoatLover25

Well, we're back to 4ft snowdrifts here....yay


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yuck snow... I woke up to rain this morning and I was very sad... And cold..


----------



## COgoatLover25

Poor Dee I hate making the trek to the barn, it's so windy and snowy and cold and ...well, miserable


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It got so windy when I was working the tractor in the pens, my lips almost fell off.. Literally!! They were all bleeding and cracked!


----------



## COgoatLover25

My hands are so chapped I'm sure they'll never be the same lol


----------



## MoonShadow

It been a rough day. . . scratch that it been a rough couple of days.:faint:
Ugh,had to redo a small stack of invoices today (I'm a secretary) because the company didn't notify me of their update tax% rates. . . Had to send new invoices, new updated conditional waiver and release of lein forms and their old tax sheet to show them I'm not incompetent and that they need to send me a updated tax% sheet. . .I just pray they weren't the ones who got it wrong because I will be so frustrated if I have to change them back!!! 
:wallbang::veryangry::hair::brickwall:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^ That sounds like a PITA, hopefully everything is correct this go round!

Meanwhile in California.... I think I almost killed myself with this black death again :lol: Woke up at 5am (GASP!) and I was very wobbly, felt oh so hungover, and when I rubbed my eye I realized it was very sunken in.... might be because I haven't eaten or drank anything for 2 days.... then I noticed I also couldn't see or feel my veins :shock:
So needless to say I got up and forced myself to drink almost a quart of water, then I realized that was dumb, I needed electrolytes since I was THAT dehydrated. So I mixed up some nasty ghetto gatorade (aka, glorified salty sugar water), quite decidedly disgusting  
Then I started shivering since it was cold water, and I curled up in a ball again, felt like I was going to throw up, and I was afraid to go back to sleep :lol: 
Another hour and a half went by, I got up and drank another quart of nasty electrolyte water. And half an hour later my nose starting running again, and I didn't have such severe cotton mouth! 

So moral of this story, don't let yourself get that dehydrated, ghetto gatorade is disgusting as always, and I'm still not hydrated enough :lol:


----------



## margaret

Well gee Lacie, don't go killing yourself, we need you around here!
Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thank you, I'll try not to kill myself, it would be terribly inconvenient right now! :lol: And there would also be the hassle of scheduling a flight this time of year to get Emma out here to wear the ensemble, it's just not good timing right now, I will survive, I have to :lol: I'm just very tired right now, dying is exhausting


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sheesh Lacie! Try drinking _*every*_ day for a change and see how that works for ya :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hi Colorado :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NyGoatMom said:


> Sheesh Lacie! Try drinking _*every*_ day for a change and see how that works for ya :lol:


That's way too much water, you only need like 6oz every other day :lol:

And I did try drinking water every day and that didn't work out too well for me either. My skin felt like 200 year old leather that had been baking in the Sahara for 50 years :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey New York :wave:


----------



## GodsGarden

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It's snowing here now! A nice change from the rain!!


:shock: What are you crazy!?! Who would want snow over rain!?!

Sorry, a little over reacting but I had to make a dramatic entrance into the world's longest thread.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: Yes, yes I am crazy! I love the snow, I will take it any day to rain! Rain just makes it so ridiculously muddy that it takes 4wd to get in our driveway! :GAAH: Nothing but rivers and lakes at my place when it rains.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I agree with you Lacie, I prefer snow over rain too, at least it makes for pretty pictures


----------



## GodsGarden

No, give me rain! Splashing in puddles! Squishy mud between your toes! Green grass and trees! And the sound of rain is lovely too!

Oh sweet is the sound of falling rain
And the brook that leaps from hill to plain
But better then rain and rippling stream......
IS NOTHING! 

Side note: our drive way is more epic then the water slides at amusement parks


----------



## COgoatLover25

Putting a Chick-Pot-Pie in the oven....yum, I love food.


----------



## margaret

I agree with you on that Lindsey, food is very good


----------



## COgoatLover25

So is coffee


----------



## margaret

I'm not a huge fan of coffee...


----------



## sassykat6181

Local zoo had a giraffe born today. It's on video, link below. He comes out at about 50 seconds in. I wanted to reach through the camera and pull the sac off. So nerve wracking!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm pretty sure coffee is the only reason I can get through most days


----------



## COgoatLover25

sassykat6181 said:


> Local zoo had a giraffe born today. It's on video, link below. He comes out at about 50 seconds in. I wanted to reach through the camera and pull the sac off. So nerve wracking!


Aw! Baby giraffes are so cute ...


----------



## sassykat6181

COgoatLover25 said:


> I'm pretty sure coffee is the only reason I can get through most days


I had coffee last week, had a craving one day. I never drink coffee. I was shaking and hyper and couldn't get my brain straight. I'm good for a while!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

You're one of the lucky ones who doesn't need coffee to function! Lol


----------



## MoonShadow

GodsGardenLamanchaGoats said:


> :shock: What are you crazy!?! Who would want snow over rain!?!


Me. :lol:


----------



## MoonShadow

:ZZZ:Coffee does almost nothing for me unless I drink at least two very strong cups.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Coffee makes me sleepy.. It's so warm and comforting


----------



## NyGoatMom

I drink decaf :lol: 

Cute giraffe  but man, he's all legs!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Hey... I know I am not as good at picking out Goats but these two does (bottom right and top left) are for sale in west Texas... Both are preggo and the seller wants violet my preggo boer... Which do you like?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

I like bottom right better but would need more info and, I like Violet more than either of them!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, I got current pix of that little doe, wanna see?


----------



## sassykat6181

I do I do!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

deerbunnyfarm said:


> I like bottom left better but would need more info and, I like Violet more than either of them!!


Violet is being sold to my friend in west texas for the doe on the bottom right.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Opinions? Should I get her? This is the one bred to her half brother...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I'm not a huge fan. My gangly, wobbly calf has a nicer topline :lol:


----------



## GodsGarden

Isn't Violet the cute little boer? Or am I thinking of someone else. *sigh* So many goats so little time....

Are you going with pygmys?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

GodsGardenLamanchaGoats said:


> Isn't Violet the cute little boer? Or am I thinking of someone else. *sigh* So many goats so little time....
> 
> Are you going with pygmys?


Yep. Pygmies... And violet is a boer...


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

May I ask why you're trading her for a pygmy?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

MY HERD:






Juniper






Holly






Friday






Violet






(name?)


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

deerbunnyfarm said:


> May I ask why you're trading her for a pygmy?


I have a Pygmy herd and I want her to go to this home.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I am getting:


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

You didn't end up trading Friday for a baby?


----------



## GodsGarden

The little sitting goat is cute! I love little pygmys. (Has nothing to do with the fact that I love practically all goats) Do you need name suggestions? lol Sometimes it can be so hard to find the right fit.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, I'm not a huge fan. My gangly, wobbly calf has a nicer topline :lol:


Really? I thought she wasn't too bat for a youngster in motion... I kinda like her lol!


----------



## Emzi00

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Really? I thought she wasn't too bat for a youngster in motion... I kinda like her lol!


Ignore Lacie, I like her. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx Emma! Lol! Anything you don't like about her?


----------



## Emzi00

Rump is a bit steep and her pasterns look a little weak, I think she would look much better set up


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I agree with Emma lol! :lol:


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Do you have a picture of her half brother?

I would just worry that her topline/pasterns would just get worse in her kids since she's "linebred".


----------



## COgoatLover25

I agree with Lacie, personally I'd pass on her, she's not super bad or anything just not spectacular IMO.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

deerbunnyfarm said:


> You didn't end up trading Friday for a baby?


No. Holly for the Doeling in 3rd pic and violet for the large tanish doe...


----------



## goathiker

deerbunnyfarm said:


> Do you have a picture of her half brother?
> 
> I would just worry that her topline/pasterns would just get worse in her kids since she's "linebred".


That's not how it works...


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

goathiker said:


> That's not how it works...


If her half brother and her both have poor toplines and weak pasterns, their kids won't have even worse toplines and pasterns?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hmm.. So many differing opinions... Anyone else care to chime in? Jill?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

GodsGardenLamanchaGoats said:


> The little sitting goat is cute! I love little pygmys. (Has nothing to do with the fact that I love practically all goats) Do you need name suggestions? lol Sometimes it can be so hard to find the right fit.


Yes


----------



## sassykat6181

I don't like her ears


----------



## GodsGarden

:ROFL: Yes , yes :lol: Goats without ears are so much better


----------



## GodsGarden

I had a couple names. ...but. . *face palm*...is the little pygmy a boy or girl?


----------



## goathiker

deerbunnyfarm said:


> If her half brother and her both have poor toplines and weak pasterns, their kids won't have even worse toplines and pasterns?


No, they will have the same top lines and pasterns. The degree of the body doesn't change, just the genetic make up. The kids also will have a double chance of showing a recessive gene for excellent top lines. It's actually more risky in some ways to breed outside of a line. With outside breeding, you never know what recessives will show up without rigorous study of the line in question.

There was once a great Nubian buck named Frosty Martin. Said buck won everything he entered and bred several hundred does over his lifetime. He carried a recessive for bad hooves. Almost every Nubian in the country shows the hooves that Martin gave the breed, unfortunately even my 1/4 Nubian blends.

A person also has to look at the breed as a whole. Poorer feet, long sloped pasterns, steeper rumps, and deep udders are normal for Nubians. 
If all breeds looked the same they would all be Alpines with different ears basically.

So... This last year I bred my LaMancha buck to 3 does. Out of the 6 kids born, one was a single buckling from a doe I didn't like. He and his mom went to the veal farm when he was 3 weeks but, he looked good. Out of the 2 old does, 4 of the kids were great stucturewise, one was poor. The buckling was sold for Cinco De Mayo at 8 weeks, he was 48 lbs. 2 of the doelings were wild as could be. I knew where that came from, they and their mom went to the veal farm when they were 5 months old. One of them had the structure I didn't like. 
Now I have 2 really nice doelings from the buck and me best most gentle doe. I want to know where that structure came from so, I bred the doelings back to their sire. If the majority of the kids come out wonky I will know it is buck. If the majority of the kids come out looking great with a poor one, then I will know it is the sire of the older does and if they all turn out great, I will know that it was Barbara Gene's mom that carried the gene.


----------



## goathiker

GodsGardenLamanchaGoats said:


> :ROFL: Yes , yes :lol: Goats without ears are so much better


I agree :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Crazy lady loading llamas in her station wagon. Lol!

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1073874972663975&id=751188044932671


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Now I'm so confused! Should I get her or not?? I could care less about her kids.. I want a doe..


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Now I'm so confused! Should I get her or not?? I could care less about her kids.. I want a doe..


Now I'm confused Why would you want a doe without considering the traits she'll pass down to her kids?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah thats just not responsible :lol:

It's your money though


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ok, you two find me a perfect doe that won't pass any bad traits to her kids then....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I would, but I'm terribly busy :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Unfortunately Dee...to my knowledge there is no perfect doe... Besides if there is I call first dibs!


----------



## NyGoatMom

My does are for sure imperfect..but not horrible. I'd say go with your gut


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> Unfortunately Dee...to my knowledge there is no perfect doe... Besides if there is I call first dibs!


Well that's my point silly.. Each one will have their flaws.. My buck will hopefully improve toplines and legs. His relatives are said to have nice escutcheon too. Unfortunately he has the feet that Jill mentioned earlier. Kat however has perfect feet and so far Franklins are really nice


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This is that doe's DSD


----------



## goathiker

So, what you are looking at there is a slow maturing line. You need patience to grow them out properly. She has a bit of a roach back (common in African goats) but, is a nice doe overall.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Are you talking about the young doe I want to buy? I really didn't notice a roach... See why I always ask others to look at pix for me! Lol! But overall I think she's pretty good looking for a yearling..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I do definitely see a roach in the doe above


----------



## goathiker

I was talking about te doe above... Look at her scores, she matured very late.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh got it! Thanx for pointing that out! I'm still too new at this to pick out a good young doe or kid.. That's probably why I prefer buying 3 yo's..


----------



## goathiker

The nice thing about late maturing does is that they milk and kid well in to their teens, this is where part of your personal goals come in :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

GodsGardenLamanchaGoats said:


> I had a couple names. ...but. . *face palm*...is the little pygmy a boy or girl?


Male... Goats with no ears would e cute if they had ears!! Lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Well that's my point silly.. Each one will have their flaws.. My buck will hopefully improve toplines and legs. His relatives are said to have nice escutcheon too. Unfortunately he has the feet that Jill mentioned earlier. Kat however has perfect feet and so far Franklins are really nice


Well, still I say look for the best you can get, I'd like to see pictures of the doe's dam to have any idea of what she might mature into. Honestly, I'm not that impressed with the doe's DSD either , looking at potential buys I don't often go by the appraisal scores alone, I take them into good account but I've seen some pretty ugly does score a 90 or above . Of course there are different styles of Nubians so maybe she's just not my style


----------



## GodsGarden

Name suggestions:
Bilberry
Paul Beebe
Brier 
Acorn
Peek-a-Boo
Tumble Weed
Piccolo
Brussel Sprout
Spruce 
Bonsai

*sigh* It is hard to name a goat one hasn't met.



> Goats with no ears would e cute if they had ears!! Lol


:shock:


----------



## margaret

Gee, I think my memory is officially fried:lol: I just tried to register one of this year's kids with the tattoo F7
I never moved past 2015:lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: get with the program! Its H! 

You didnt tattoo yet did you?


----------



## margaret

Nah, thankfully:lol: Hopefully I would have realized what I was doing before I tattooed all my kids! 
I was doing it online, and it told me I already had a goat with that tattoo sequence...:doh: Obviously, that was last years letter:lol:
Crap, I bet I've been filling in all my 2016 birth records with F, I'll have to go change them all!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

This was gonna be one of my comments but I decided to make it a thread... Feel free to post!! 
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=183461


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So should I do H names or should I pick a theme?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I was gonna do H names, then decided against it :lol: I like picking themes more than sticking with letters, or picking completely random names :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Oh but, H names are so much fun... Hortus, Hagatha, Hannibal, :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Hannibal...yikes! I have found that certain names just don't work out for the goat. Had one named Pistol (came to me named) she sure was a pistol and ended up in the freezer. 
My mini lamancha I named Bullseye and she gets hit by all the goats, they just don't like her. She was born here too, I don't get it.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I never find it convenient to pick themes or letters lol I just do random names


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

COgoatLover25 said:


> I never find it convenient to pick themes or letters lol I just do random names


Same here


----------



## MoonShadow

I really enjoy themes!! I have a doe names Jane(came to me named) so I'm going to do a Jane Austin theme with her kids. opcorn: Since me and my mom love to watch Jane Austin Movies!!!
Then I have a doe named Fine N Dandy so her kids names will be along the lines of Mighty Fine, Jim Dandy, Dandy Day and things like that. :-D
Then I have my buck who's name is Mighty Thunder so I can go with two different themes with him, things that start with Mighty and things that have to do with Thunder and/or the weather. Then when a theme runs dry on names I just name the next kids whatever I want and start a new theme. :smile:
I have already decided that when these themes run out I'm going to do a theme for the Bible,The Hobbit and Star wars Lol. Because I think Hadassah, Frodo, Yoda and Obi would be adorable goat names!!!:shades:
Of course I give whatever name I want to kids that are to be sold since It's probably a temporary name anyways.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I need a theme then, that sounds fun!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I need a theme then, that sounds fun!


My favorite theme so far is deserts!! 
(cherry cola, cocoa, hersey's...) lol


----------



## ThreeHavens

We're doing a galaxy theme this year.


----------



## MoonShadow

Oooh, I like the idea of dessert and galaxy theme names!! You guys are going to have some really cute names.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

We have thought about naming all future goat babies after characters from Watership Downs! My husband would rather do Lord of the Rings....all lamanchas would be elves and all ND's would obviously be dwarves..... But we can only have four goats so we're just winging it. Barli is named after the goat from "Heidi", since we have a cat named Heidi. Then Basil just went with it. :laugh:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey guys, thoughts on buying a 9yr old buck? I usually wouldn't even be considering this but I found a buck, and his lines are incredibly hard to find anywhere else, even through AI.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I could do Galaxy themes since my doe Galaxy will be a FF this year 

Linsey, who's the buck! What lines?


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> Oh but, H names are so much fun... Hortus, Hagatha, Hannibal, :lol:


:lol: :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Girls got hoof trims today and sel/e and copper boluses..it was a beautiful day today in Ny!


----------



## MoonShadow

deerbunnyfarm said:


> We have thought about naming all future goat babies after characters from Watership Downs!


Don't tell me by watership down you mean, the creepy bunny movie(isn't there also a book?) that has literally scarred me for life!!!!:tears:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NyGoatMom said:


> Girls got hoof trims today and sel/e and copper boluses..it was a beautiful day today in Ny!


I trimmed buck hooves today..


----------



## goathiker

I hoed the garden and set up to plant peas tomorrow.


----------



## MoonShadow

I can't wait to start on our garden, I want to plant a ton of tomatoes this year, along with :drool: corn and rainbow carrots!! I love to eat fresh, raw corn and homegrown carrots, they are just so much sweeter and of course better in every way!!!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

MoonShadow said:


> Don't tell me by watership down you mean, the creepy bunny movie(isn't there also a book?) that has literally scarred me for life!!!!:tears:


:laugh:

Yes yes yes, that's it!! Although I've never seen the movie.... I used to love the book when I was younger!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Bleh, everyone and their vegetables!  :lol:


----------



## MoonShadow

deerbunnyfarm said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Yes yes yes, that's it!! Although I've never seen the movie.... I used to love the book when I was younger!!!


I was just telling my mom how this movie ruined my childhood the other day after I saw it on YouTube under "top 10 horrifying kids shows":sadhappy:
I've never read the book but I saw the movie when I was about 8 and I could not finish it, It's the worst movie ever!!!!! The bunny's eyes are popping out and they are getting squished by the construction stuff and they are covered in blood and its just terribly, horrifically, sad and terrifying Lol!! 
its been almost 12 years since I've watched that show,luckily no one can even tell I've been severely mental scarred by it. . . right?
LOL :lol:

I like cute bunny books like , the "rabbit and the toad stool":lol:!!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I could do Galaxy themes since my doe Galaxy will be a FF this year
> 
> Linsey, who's the buck! What lines?


He's a half brother to the buck I lost but his dam is older type Kastdemur's lines, the only reason I have any chance of getting this buck is his age...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> He's a half brother to the buck I lost but his dam is older type Kastdemur's lines, the only reason I have any chance of getting this buck is his age...


Send me his pedigree!

Lacie, what do you think! Is it worth it for her to get. Nice 9 yo buck?


----------



## Emzi00

I think, if the price is right, go for it. You could still get a really nice kid crop or two from him yet


----------



## MoonShadow

So my registration papers for my buckling finally came in, YAY!!! :wahoo:And I was hoping you guys could tell me what you think of his 4 Generation pedigree? ray: 

EDIT2: ok well I guess that's the best my computer can do Lol, He's not up on the adga pedigree web page yet or I would have just posted a link. "Sigh" Oh well hopefully you can make out something with his reg paper, I would have liked you guys to be able to read the 4GenPed way more but it wont post big enough to read Lol.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry.. I can't read any of it lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh, a ND. SORRY I CANT HELP YOU MUCH THERE :lol: but the sire comes from a nice herd


----------



## MoonShadow

I cant read it ether Lol. No worry's!  Mhm KW has some really nice goats, almost got 2 doelings from them last year but then we had a really devastating family tragedy and I lost out on them. But now I have a buckling with some KW lines so I'm happy!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nice! I missed out on a couple does last year too due to unforeseen circumstances... I'm trying to make up for it this year!


----------



## MoonShadow

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I'm trying to make up for it this year!


As am I. Lol:lol:


----------



## MoonShadow

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Bleh, everyone and their vegetables!  :lol:


Don't worry, I'll eat your share.opcorn::lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Rosasharn is nice. I have a buck from them. Old Mountain Farm is nice. I had a doe from them, but traded her....kept her doe kid though. She should be bred. Pholia Farm is nice, I really like Gianaclis. I took a cheesemaking class with her up in Maine last year. Not sure on the 4th farm


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Shaving an empty udder on a soon to be FF was not fun! I didn't want to wait to shave her later bc I knew she was going to be a pain.. So this is what I got...


----------



## sassykat6181

Eeek!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:chin: I think she might have a bigger left half, and a larger right teat 

I need to shave my girls' udders'. Shaved the cow's udder, that's as far as I got today :lol: Fancy is more capacious this year, as expected. She's already bigger that she was last year I think, and she's not due for another 2.5 weeks.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Also, that is the worst clip job I've seen lately :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol well she was being a huge B word! And yes, I was worried about her left half also... I'm also hoping she doesn't have a receded rig teat..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Her udder will determine if she stays with the herd...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

For sure, her body is nice, it'd be a shame if her udder was no good. I'm in the same boat with Fancy, I'll be seeing what her udder looks like after she freshens. It's my fault it's a little crooked (left that curly haired stupid buckling on her), but if her production isn't up to par she's getting canned. I don't like her teats, back legs and lack of height in the withers. So she's at 3 strikes, if she doesn't milk well enough for me, she's out.
I know her dams line takes an extraordinary amount of time to mature, but she's just not my favorite anyhow.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Not bad! I am sure I would do much worse :lol: I don't shave mine...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have to shave mine, even if I'm letting them dam raise :lol: I don't like hairy udders, don't like hair and dirt in the milk, don't like beards and unkempt tails :lol:

I'm actually freaking myself out right now though, I let the girls get beards this winter :shock:


----------



## MoonShadow

Oh, Your clip job isn't that bad, I've seen a whole lot worse!!

I remember the year I accidentally clipped 2 of my goats down to far (wrong blade)I was crying because they where so cold and I felt like a terrible person!! :lol:

I love doe's with beards!! Haha my girl dandy has been growing hers out for about a year and a half(my dad thinks its weird lol) I really want it to get long and flowing, but it kinda looks like its going to be short and thick.  I do agree on unkempt tails, I don't like them much ether. ​


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

None of my does have had beards.. But this one has a few more faults than I would like.. If her udder comes out like her dam I would be happy but if it's worse then she has to go and I will need a new doe! Lol


----------



## MoonShadow

sassykat6181 said:


> Rosasharn is nice. I have a buck from them. Old Mountain Farm is nice. I had a doe from them, but traded her....kept her doe kid though. She should be bred. Pholia Farm is nice, I really like Gianaclis. I took a cheesemaking class with her up in Maine last year. Not sure on the 4th farm


Thank you!!!!! 
I've tried looking up the 4th one but can't find any info on it. I'm thinking maybe they stopped breeding or something?:chin:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

This is my Franklin growing up! I can't wait till he fills out! I wish he didn't stain his legs with pee.... He would look much cuter in all black..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He's definitely not the stud muffin that Fenris is :lol: At least he's out of rut now though, right? My boys are, but still more than willing to breed :lol:
I guess I didn't notice until the other night, but Brigade is a stealthy breeder, not really any other way to put it :lol: Fergie was in heat, and I decided I want 4th of July kids, so I bred her to Brigade. He did not blubber once, no stomping, no sound at all came from him while the others were blubbering and being idiots. He just moved his lip a few times whilst looking at her and then he did the deed, nothing different either time.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How do I know if he's out of rut? He's still playing with himself.. And peeing on himself..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well they will always play with themselves, and pee on themselves every now and then. Usually their necks swell up when they're in rut, they pee on themselves all the time, and they stink really bad. When they go out of rut they pee on themselves a lot less, they don't hardly stink anymore, and their necks go back to normal.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think they are still in rut then lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Didn't you see my neck pictures Lacie?? Oh wait that's right, you won't be my FB friend!..


----------



## sassykat6181

Chicken socks anyone? Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh my gosh Kat LOL!!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Got me a baby ❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Help Name this male please!! ^^^^


----------



## margaret

Awww, cute little boy Kayla!


----------



## sassykat6181

They're not my socks Skyla! I saw them on Facebook lol

He looks like a "George" to me


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Good news! DH got called into work tomorrow! Now watch it start pouring and snowing again :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

sassykat6181 said:


> They're not my socks Skyla! I saw them on Facebook lol
> 
> He looks like a "George" to me


Can't be a George... His brothers name was George!! Lol


----------



## goathiker

Butterscotch


----------



## MoonShadow

Those socks are fantastic LOL!!!



Hmm Bennet maybe?


----------



## sassykat6181

Oohh...I like bennett


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> They're not my socks Skyla! I saw them on Facebook lol
> 
> He looks like a "George" to me


Oh well lol! They are still wicked funny! Lol!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

goathiker said:


> Butterscotch


I like where you are going... I was thinking something like pumpkin spice or something...


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I like the b names...
-Bennett
-Bandit
-Butterscotch 
-Bentley
..... More?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm thinking that I'm not getting a lot of kids this year... I feel like Galaxy is all fat and less baby and I just don't have high hopes for Kat this year since she threw a single buck last year.. All I can say is if she throws another single, it better be a doe!


----------



## sassykat6181

I have one that has given me single bucks two years in a row. Yuck! Her sister has given me all does. A single her first year, twins the second and triplets last year. She's huge and not due until April....I wonder if she'll have quad does this year?? Yikes!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=183531
I need help with meds for my goaties!! Please help. No
One is sick yet.

How old does a kid have to be to worn with safeguard? What about ivermectin?


----------



## margaret

Safeguard really doesn't work very well, in my experience.
Safe for the goat, safe for the worms


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey guy... I need help lol!

So a friend and I are planning to go out on Friday to have dinner and then do something fun after... Problem is, we can't think of the fun thing to do... :-/ he's no help and can't think f anything :lol: but wants to do something... Any ideas? No good movies out now so that's a no go... We just recently went to a hockey game and he was at one last night with his dad, it's gonna be very cold so the Ice Castles I wanted to go to are out lol! We are just at a loss! Haha! Any ideas are welcome! Lol!


----------



## Emzi00

So I'm picking this guy up Friday...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's exciting! What a handsome boy Emma!


----------



## sassykat6181

Bowling! I love bowling


----------



## sassykat6181

I think my chickens are wormy. I spotted some bloody poo and what looked like spaghetti in it. Roundworms? What should I treat with. They've not been wormed before, about 6 months old, and got our very first egg today.


----------



## MoonShadow

I was going to suggest bowling as well. . . Im bowling righy now actually! Waiting for my turn. lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

sassykat6181 said:


> I think my chickens are wormy. I spotted some bloody poo and what looked like spaghetti in it. Roundworms? What should I treat with. They've not been wormed before, about 6 months old, and got our very first egg today.


Wazine in their water. Can't eat the eggs for a couple weeks


----------



## sassykat6181

^ ok that's what I thought but then I read about using valbazen. I think the wazine in the water will be easier though. There's 8 of them. We got our 1st egg today, so I need to start treating them asap.


----------



## margaret

Nice buck Emma!
Who is he? Seems like you've posted pictures of him before?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

margaret said:


> Safeguard really doesn't work very well, in my experience.
> Safe for the goat, safe for the worms


I agree but ivermectin is too strong for an itty bitty goat.


----------



## Emzi00

margaret said:


> Nice buck Emma!
> Who is he? Seems like you've posted pictures of him before?


*B Alpine-Valleys Honeys Kix, he's bears sire.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I wouldn't mind bowling, but it's not quite as fun with only two people, I stink at bowling, and he doesn't like it with only two people and he pitties my bowling skills :lol: 

I hate this time of year, there is nothing to do!! Lol!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Baby goat has a runny nose?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

What do I do? What do you think it is... It's pretty chilly here... He has worms... Could that be it?


----------



## goathiker

What about miniature golf Skyla?
Skating?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Idk of any indoor ones besides one we went to a few months ago that was tiny and kinda far... :/ 

See my dilemma?! Lol! It's like everything I think of doesn't work  

I'll have to see what skating rinks are around here!


----------



## goathiker

Museums of science and technology or natural history?
Car shows?


----------



## MoonShadow

When all else fails go to walmart, they always have interesting stuff to mess around with. Lol :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Do they have indoor car shows? That's kinda cool! 
I'll throw those at him

And ROFL!! This is true  lol!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> Baby goat has a runny nose?


Anyone?


----------



## goathiker

Clear snot and no temperature? Probably just worm larvae moving through the lungs or something minor.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

As far as I know there's no temp... Normal as I know... I just look at his nose and there are little crusties on there...


----------



## goathiker

Probably nothing to worry about. Once you get his health a bit better it will go away.


----------



## NyGoatMom

He is really cute! How about Buster? Biscotti? Branden? Bernie?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Cute names!! Let me think on it!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Just got this in the mail today! Quality home made, personalized sweatshirt! I just love it! I'm so glad she took the time to make this for me especially since she normal,y does kids clothes. And yes, she made it with my own goat!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nice!


----------



## goathiker

Did you drool over cheese Stephanie :lol:

The people want to learn so much to expand their herds and make them better.
They can teach us so much about cheese and other cooking in a rebuilding country.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Does that have ears dee?? LOL!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Does that have ears dee?? LOL!!


Yeah it's the shaded part in the head/neck area!! Lol


----------



## GodsGarden

That sweatshirt is totally Awesome! I need one but ...... with Lamancha ears lol


----------



## GodsGarden

At breakfast, while I am frying up some mozzarella instead of an egg,
I am told: "You can't live on goat cheese alone."

My reply: "Watch me. He he he"

Their reply: :roll:


----------



## sassykat6181

Pholia Farm makes "cheesorizo". It's sausage made from cheese. Of course you can live on goat cheese!
http://cheesorizo.com/


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Does that have ears dee?? LOL!!


Yaaaassss! I love it!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

GodsGardenLamanchaGoats said:


> That sweatshirt is totally Awesome! I need one but ...... with Lamancha ears lol


No no no

Nubian or alpine ears!!


----------



## goathiker

Nooooo Elf ears


----------



## MoonShadow

GodsGardenLamanchaGoats said:


> At breakfast, while I am frying up some mozzarella instead of an egg


Haha, My mom likes to fry up cheddar cheese every once in awhile. I gotta admit its pretty good!!:lol:


----------



## GodsGarden

sassykat6181 said:


> Pholia Farm makes "cheesorizo". It's sausage made from cheese. Of course you can live on goat cheese!
> http://cheesorizo.com/


Cool, I will have to try and make some. Probably a type of Paneer. I actually have been to Pholia Farm's website because I have her book. Makes me laugh because instead of saying Mini-Manchas they call them Lagerians.


----------



## goathiker

Writing writing writing... Should have kept up with this :lol:
Renew membership, new herd name, pin number, signature forms, 4 registrations... My hand hurts :lol:


----------



## GodsGarden

MoonShadow said:


> Haha, My mom likes to fry up cheddar cheese every once in awhile. I gotta admit its pretty good!!:lol:


Most certainly it is good! It is fried cheese! The most tastiest dish in the whole world!!!!! :stars: ..... :stop: Okay, sorry, I will calm down. We used to call fried cheese 'crispies' and beg for our mom to cook some up.


----------



## goathiker

Try rolling it in pork cracklings then egg and potato batter. Highly fattening breakfast :lol:


----------



## margaret

goathiker said:


> Writing writing writing... Should have kept up with this :lol:
> Renew membership, new herd name, pin number, signature forms, 4 registrations... My hand hurts :lol:


I filled out like 20 forms the other day(Signature authorization, tattoo authorization, herdname authorization, membership forms, membership renewal forms etc.)...THEN remembered that I have an online account and I can do it all on ADGA's website:roll:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=181885 VIOLETS BABIES TODAYYYYY


----------



## margaret

Congrats Kayla!!


----------



## Emzi00

Well he's home!!! Looks like he came through rut a little rough, but I like him a lot.  I think he needs a name :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yay Emma! Did he not come with a name?


----------



## Emzi00

I think they were calling him Kix, but that's like really short so I've been referring to him as "the old guy" :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Does he look like an Arthur to y'all?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Not to me...


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

margaret said:


> Congrats Kayla!!


Thanks!
1 girl







1 boy 







both


----------



## margaret

Not really...he looks more like a...um, big stinky buck?:lol:
Sorry, I’m terrible with names:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Lol, I want an older fashioned name for him, Arthur was one of the ones I liked.


----------



## margaret

Well whatever you call him, he's a nice looking buck!
Are you keeping Bear and him both, or will you be selling Bear?


----------



## Emzi00

I have a deposit on a buck kid from Renee Fish this spring, so if/when he's born I'll be selling Bear.


----------



## sassykat6181

Artemis?


----------



## sassykat6181




----------



## MoonShadow

How do you guys think I should go about doing Linear appraisal,I've never done it before and would like your opinions/suggestion/advice? :mrgreen:

I would only have 3 goats(assuming I don't get anymore before then) to appraise if I did LA this year. LA for me this year is late aug-sep and I should have kids by then but they would only be a few weeks to 2 month old at best and I'm assuming to young to appraise or at least not worth appraising that young. 

Anyways it says on the application that "It may not be possible to accommodate individual stops with less than 16 animals" which I obviously don't have at the moment Lol!! Plus $250.00 is the minimum stop fee, and I don't really want to pay that much for only 3 goats to appraise, plus the individual goat fee's and such. 

I know sometimes you can get in with host herd,which also helps when it comes to expenses, what do you guys think about that? How would I find a host herd?

Do you think Its even worth trying to LA this year or should I wait till next year(2017) when I have more goats?(hopefully a lot more goats Lol)


----------



## nicolemackenzie

I'm curious too about how to get in with a host herd for LA since I have so few goats. 

I guess I would contact other breeders in your area that you know have done LA and see if they are doing it again this year or next and if they would be a host herd?


----------



## margaret

I have 20 sets of hooves to trim today...I am so excited:lol:
Anyone want to come help?


----------



## sassykat6181

Nope sorry......I trimmed all 11 goats on Sunday, including 2 semi stinky bucks!


----------



## margaret

Well darn I'll just have to do it myself:lol:
Yeah I'm kind of not looking forward to trimming buck hooves


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, I need to do the bucks :/ but not today..it's raining!


----------



## margaret

We got a lot of rain last night/this morning, but it finally stopped and the sun came out:sun: It's really warm now so I suppose I don't have a good excuse to _not _ do it!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

My babies


----------



## KristiStone

Aww, that's the cutest pic I've seen in a long time! 

Hey y'all--been a while since I've checked in. Not sure I told y'all that Willow (not Naomi) is preggers, just under 90 days now. Naomi wasn't having any of that breeding stuff, lol. but Willow was all for it. She's due mid April.

Been working on treating my feisty, independent barn cat of a pretty big laceration. It's nothing that can be stitched up so we opted to do daily iodine flushes and oregon grape root extract in bone broth. He's improving quite well, but he refuses to stay indoors, or he pees on our carpet and beds--yuck. And his pee smells particularly bad from anywhere in the house. Good thing he gets so hungry every day, that gives us the opportunity to do the flushes and herbal antimicrobials/anti-inflammatories.

Lost a chicken today, Lucy. I've had her since May 2012 and am sorry to have lost her. From the necropsy, it looks like she had about 5 tumors in her body. Not sure what the exact diagnosis is, still researching.

On other fronts--my husband lost his father a couple of weeks after Christmas. Also, his job put him on nights, which adds to an already tough beginning of the year. Such is life, I suppose.

It's not all tough stuff, though. I got half of my garden in and it's doing pretty well; and I've got plans for the other half too. I'm hoping that by the end of summer we'll be enjoying fruit from our trees, produce from our garden, and milk from our goats. Maybe even some eggs from our chickens--they have been taking time off lately, probably due to the shorter days.

Anyway, just wanted to pop in and say hello to y'all!


----------



## margaret

That pic is adorable Kayla!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

If any of you have been following my tread "violets waiting room" those are her babies "LUKE" and "LEIAH" (leya) with a twist.  anyways heres them:
2-12-16 






LUKE






LEIAH 






BOTH






BOTH


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well it's down pouring with gale force winds.... Tonight's milking SUCKED. No barn or stanchion for the cow, had the milk in this crap weather while she was throwing a fit, ended up having to milk the front quarters on the ground, so I only got half the milk I could have gotten. :GAAH:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Also, Jill, I have a question I want to PM you about, just need a second opinion on the matter...


----------



## goathiker

Okay


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry it took like a half hour to send, my sister called.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, you need to put a tarp up to milk under :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So excited, getting a milk machine next weekend!!  :stars:


----------



## sassykat6181

Awesome Skyla! Which one did you go with? I love my machine from Perry's


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm getting it from a friend, I forget what kind it is lol! It's a two Goat milker that has only been used for a few months, that's all I remember haha!!


----------



## goathiker

The Simple Pulse?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No, I don't believe so.... Lol


----------



## margaret

Getting ready to butcher pigs!! Bacon, ham, sausage, pork chops, ribs...:yum: :leap:


----------



## jaimn

I didn't know where else to post this - 

THANK YOU to all the Goat Spot members and contributors! I really appreciate this "encyclopedia" of information, the generous help, and above all the comradery and encouragement!! I am sooo thankful to have this as a resource! :leap:


Ephesians 1:16 (NKJV)
{I} give thanks for you, making mention of you in my prayers


----------



## sassykat6181

Got zapped by the electric fence today. Yowser!!! I was lowering the field fencing (dogs were getting out underneath) and turned to answer hubby......pliers hit the wire. Holy smokes. I've been fine working on the fence for 2 days by myself. Figures, he comes out to see what's up and I get nailed fixing the very last section


----------



## ksalvagno

He looks like a Nubian mix.


----------



## calypso4

*Need breed opinion*

We bought a bottle baby from someone a year ago and they told us he was a Nubian. Since I was new to the breed I wasn't sure if he was or not. Now that he is 1 and we are starting to question what breed he really is. Does anyone have any thoughts or ideas on what he could possibly be?


----------



## calypso4

Well at least he has some Nubian. Any ideas what he could be mixed with?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Like ksalvagno said, Nubian mix.


----------



## calypso4

Thanks


----------



## NyGoatMom

KristiStone said:


> Aww, that's the cutest pic I've seen in a long time!
> 
> Hey y'all--been a while since I've checked in. Not sure I told y'all that Willow (not Naomi) is preggers, just under 90 days now. Naomi wasn't having any of that breeding stuff, lol. but Willow was all for it. She's due mid April.
> 
> Been working on treating my feisty, independent barn cat of a pretty big laceration. It's nothing that can be stitched up so we opted to do daily iodine flushes and oregon grape root extract in bone broth. He's improving quite well, but he refuses to stay indoors, or he pees on our carpet and beds--yuck. And his pee smells particularly bad from anywhere in the house. Good thing he gets so hungry every day, that gives us the opportunity to do the flushes and herbal antimicrobials/anti-inflammatories.
> 
> Lost a chicken today, Lucy. I've had her since May 2012 and am sorry to have lost her. From the necropsy, it looks like she had about 5 tumors in her body. Not sure what the exact diagnosis is, still researching.
> 
> On other fronts--my husband lost his father a couple of weeks after Christmas. Also, his job put him on nights, which adds to an already tough beginning of the year. Such is life, I suppose.
> 
> It's not all tough stuff, though. I got half of my garden in and it's doing pretty well; and I've got plans for the other half too. I'm hoping that by the end of summer we'll be enjoying fruit from our trees, produce from our garden, and milk from our goats. Maybe even some eggs from our chickens--they have been taking time off lately, probably due to the shorter days.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to pop in and say hello to y'all!


Oh wow! Lots going on for you too! :lol: I seem to stay so busy I hardly have time for anything fun...glad you got some planting done. I can't wait to do my yard work!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sorry about your FIL


----------



## KristiStone

NyGoatMom said:


> Oh wow! Lots going on for you too! :lol: I seem to stay so busy I hardly have time for anything fun...glad you got some planting done. I can't wait to do my yard work!


Yep, for sure. I understand what you mean about busy--I barely get over here because of it. I'm glad about the planting too--I can't wait to harvest! 

Have a good day, NyGoatMom!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I need to
Sell my pygmy momma!!! 
Ugh
:bangsheadonwall:


----------



## goathiker

I need to get my daughter's Nigerian out of here before my ears break off :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> I need to
> Sell my pygmy momma!!!
> Ugh
> :bangsheadonwall:


What? Why? I Thoth you were selling the boers?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Every farm I have been to with Nigerians has been loud :lol: I think it's the higher pitch that gets me.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

HappyCaliGoats said:


> What? Why? I Thoth you were selling the boers?


Holly needs to be sold because I'm keeping her buckling to breed... 
Both boers will be sold by March 12.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

NyGoatMom said:


> Every farm I have been to with Nigerians has been loud :lol: I think it's the higher pitch that gets me.


My goat barely ever screams... Here...


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=183785


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Help


----------



## KristiStone

NyGoatMom said:


> Sorry about your FIL


D'oh! I missed this. Thanks, Stephanie.


----------



## KristiStone

NyGoatMom said:


> Every farm I have been to with Nigerians has been loud :lol: I think it's the higher pitch that gets me.


Funny, when we moved here, I thought our neighbor just liked to randomly yell a lot...then I figured out it was his goaties. :roll:

I don't think they are Nigies---deep voices.


----------



## goathiker

Well, my dad finally got his surgery and is home for now. They figured out that all this time they've been treating him for MRSA he actually has Lymphoma. The cancer is all through his lymphatic system and has thrown a tumor to his lungs. We're guessing he has about 6 months. 

My mom forgot that she wasn't supposed to call my younger sister for help anymore. She called and asked if sister would go with her to fill out some papers. You'd think it was world war 3. I sure wish my family would just grow up :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry about your dad, Jill. Cancer sucks. 

I know of this world war 3 you speak of, that's why we can't have get togethers, you'll get stabbed :lol:


----------



## CrazyDogLady

I'm so sorry about the family drama, I see a fair amount of that with patients families. No good for the sick patient, and certainly doesn't comfort anyone. I've had to call security on fighting families at the bedside of quite sick hospital patients. Everyone deals with things differently, I guess.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh no Jill, so sorry! Cancer is awful....


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so sorry about your father, Jill.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry Jill.. That's really horrible...  I hope the rest of your family can pull it together for him and stop fighting..


----------



## COgoatLover25

So sorry Jill :hug:


----------



## COgoatLover25

When you're wearing a dress for the first time in years, and people who know your personality just look at you like they're dumbfounded...and I'm just like, couldn't find anything else so...yep...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> When you're wearing a dress for the first time in years, and people who know your personality just look at you like they're dumbfounded...and I'm just like, couldn't find anything else so...yep...


I know the feeling. People always almost had a heart attack if they saw me in a dress, skirt, or anything other than a t-shirt and jeans :lol: 
Wearing such articles of clothing usually meant my washer was broken and I had been wearing the normal clothes as long as I could. I often would buy a new pair of pants and a shirt before breaking down and wearing dresses, etc. I don't trust laundromats, and I'm not spending 2-6 hours of my time there :lol:


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> When you're wearing a dress for the first time in years, and people who know your personality just look at you like they're dumbfounded...and I'm just like, couldn't find anything else so...yep...


For me, it's if I'm wearing makeup any day but Sunday!!  I'm the poster child for "letting it go" after becoming a stay at home mom. Lol. Poor DH.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I wear skirts quite often to my religious meetings at the Kingdom Hall. I don't like them though  I prefer jeans!


----------



## goathiker

That reminds me, I have new Jehovah Witness guys coming out :lol: Seems I have out lived both they and the Mormon missionaries this year.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yep, I don't like dresses, I've never been a girly girl, I can dress up if need be, but I prefer jeans and sweatshirts lol.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I hear ya...I hate dresses/skirts....and heels. I prefer jeans and crocs :lol:


----------



## margaret

I prefer jeans and boots, never worn heels in my life and I never plan to!
I am OK with wearing skirts sometimes, as long as they are sturdy and I can get them dirty:lol: But I HATE dressing up!


----------



## KristiStone

Ugh, sorry for your dad's diagnosis, Jill. Cancer is awful. 

I don't know why families want to fight just before and after they lose someone--it just seems like there is enough to grieve about. Been there, done that, and there now (not us, but we've seen this happen for years and years over various deaths/illnesses). It's so counterproductive, not to mention disrespectful.

I'm not a dresses kinda gal either. I have some skirts, but I don't wear them often. You can often find me in jeans or leggings with moccassins or fringe boots. I wear shirts too, lol. ;-P


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hate not having tv sometimes. Hulu doesn't have the newest season of Vikings that just started, had to pay $2 to buy the episode from amazon tv, and now I'm mad that there isn't a 2nd episode yet... tonight is kinda boring, and I'm not grown up enough to have conversations with people :lol:

It's also like 90 degrees in my bedroom because of the new puppies, oh the uncomfortableness....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie!! Did you see my thread??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't have any tv anymore bc our internet stopped connecting to the tv.. So now I only have dvd's..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, and I did get your text I was busy at the moment and totally forgot to respond and all I remember was it was something about an udder :lol:

Speaking of which, Jill what the crap is going on with Babette's udder? She's had 4 days worth of Tomorrow treatments, her udder tissue was soft and she milked 3/4 of a gallon in 24hrs (she also is only drinking about a gallon a day and eating like a dead bird, so I'm not expecting her full milk), but I let the babies start nursing again this morning and her udder tissue is hard now. It's not like a rock or but it is substantially harder than it should be.
Continue the treatments? It takes less than 8hrs for the tissue to get hard.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Galaxy is due in less than 3 weeks.. Her udder is still the same as the pic I posted... Could she be not bred even though she looks really pregnant? I saw two posts on FB about does kidding without an udder at all... I will kill her if she does that to me..


----------



## goathiker

Then why did you pick the breed most prone to doing that :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How was I supposed to know that??


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

I just have to share this cuz it's making my heart smile!!

So last night it got really cold, windy, and rainy. Our "second in rank" doeling wouldn't let our new little ND buckling into the shelter, but we have two alternate shelters for him to go so I decided to just watch and let it play out. At first Barli was pushing him out, until he gave up and went to a new shelter. This morning when I went out he was cuddled up with Basil inside. 

Just now I was watching them play and saw Barli playing a little too rough with Spencer, and Basil stepped in front of him over and over again to stop Barli! It was just the sweetest thing to watch. She takes her herd queen status very seriously!! I can't wait to see her as a mother, I think she's going to do really well.


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Galaxy is due in less than 3 weeks.. Her udder is still the same as the pic I posted... Could she be not bred even though she looks really pregnant? I saw two posts on FB about does kidding without an udder at all... I will kill her if she does that to me..


If Brielle does that to me I will also kill her  that would just be wrong lol


----------



## margaret

I was honestly starting to wonder if Oreo was pregnant until about a week ago when she finally started filling a bit.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I am really hoping this won't be a buck year for me...it could ruin all of my plans for the next few years...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Everyone here on the west coast seems to be having a lo of bucks...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Especially Urban Acres...


----------



## COgoatLover25

So I may be getting an Alpine doe


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

From whom, may I ask!? :lol:


----------



## margaret

Everyone down here seem to be having buck years too.
Hopefully you guys get does, I'm having a doe year so far, but I have 8 does left to go though so we'll see if it keeps going!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> From whom, may I ask!? :lol:


Some guy in Kentucky :lol: she's a nice lil doe kid, has potential lol


----------



## margaret

COgoatLover25 said:


> Some guy in Kentucky :lol: she's a nice lil doe kid, has potential lol


Why so specific?:lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

margaret said:


> Why so specific?:lol:


I know right, I should tone that down :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

She's a solid black doe kid, which makes her all the fancier :shades:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I saw that kid on FB... Little wonky was my first thought..


----------



## margaret

I kind of agree with Dee


----------



## COgoatLover25

The does just an FF, so there's still a chance she could even out. She's a lot better than some does I've seen for a higher price that's to be certain.


----------



## Emzi00

I'm going to be different and say I see some potential :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Actually I know who you are getting her from, I approve. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She's a cutie


----------



## COgoatLover25

Well at least Emma has some sense ROFL


----------



## Emzi00

Not a terrible amount of sense, I'm kind of crazy :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Sounds good to me :lol: I thought her udder was pretty decent for an FF


----------



## KristiStone

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Everyone here on the west coast seems to be having a lo of bucks...


A friend of mine got 3 bucks from one doe that was bred to the same buck Willow was bred to. I hope I don't get all bucks! At least the buck is polled, tho.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Well they sold the doe kid to someone else...ah well, I'm not too disappointed, just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## sassykat6181

Who wants to paint my kitchen cabinets like this?!?!?!


----------



## GodsGarden

Mine too! Only two goats and skip the piggy!


----------



## goathiker

I was reminded of you girls skirt discussion today. I'm watching these social experiments where they drop a modern white woman into a remote tribe and leave them for a month to see how well they cope. 

This one gal got put on Kitava... An island in the Solomon Sea. So here she is in a paradise of sand, sea, sunshine, and no worries. The only thing that is expected of the women is caring for the yam gardens and feeding the families and the hogs. Like, what a great month long vacation...
This gal instead spent the first week having a fit over the fact that she was expected to wear a knee length skirt basically, just a wrap around. Way to show how adaptable you are, I mean she could run around bare breasted with this light weight skirt and she's having a fit :lol:
In the culture she was put in, showing the thighs is considered rude... How hard is that?


----------



## sassykat6181

Or this one!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Love those Kat!


----------



## sassykat6181

I would gladly take her place. I'll take a skirt and weed picking all day long!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

sassykat6181 said:


> Or this one!


Those are pretty awesome!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

While I honestly wouldn't put myself in that kind of position :lol: I don't like skirts either, but I will wear one if I have to, like if it's the last article of clothing ever :lol:


----------



## goathiker

One gal they put in tiny rain forest tribe in Ecuador, a single gal about my age. She enjoyed it so much that she got married, ran off into the jungle, and couldn't be found to go back :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

^awesome! The way things are today, I don't blame her


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kevin Bacon has diarrhea.. But he sure is happy!


----------



## KristiStone

Those cupboards are so cute! Love em.

Is there any goat owner that likes to wear skirts? I couldn't imagine wearing them on a daily basis, but I did wear one on Christmas. It was comfortable, but then again there were no goats or dogs trying to get under it. LOL


----------



## KristiStone

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Kevin Bacon has diarrhea.. But he sure is happy!


I'ma say that Kevin Bacon is one of your goats....cause how would you know that....:laugh:


----------



## sassykat6181

Or the pig!
I live in summer dresses when the weathers hot.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kevin is the new pig. I wonder if he likes kaopectate lol

Oh and they don't seem to know how to drink out of a water bucket..


----------



## COgoatLover25

Wait...when did you get pigs Dee? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> Wait...when did you get pigs Dee? :lol:


Today  now I smell like one...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Cool, I used to have the Mangalitsa pigs, they're pretty fun!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well Kevin is very smelly with his diarrhea... I forgot what breed these are, they are mixed. They won't be here very long.. The guy told me to feed him alfalfa for diarrhea.. I hope it's not cocci or something..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Supposedly they are going to get really big really fast... I'm kinda scared after the way he punked his sister for the pats  I hope I can raise them to be nice piggies otherwise Kevin mig visit freezer land early..


----------



## goathiker

Feed them canned pumpkin for diarrhea...


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

R.I.P LUKE


----------



## sassykat6181

Oh no! What happened?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx Jill.

What happened to Luke?? So sorry....


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

He died but i don't know why


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Did he have any symptoms?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Nope.


----------



## KristiStone

So sorry about Luke. What a bummer.


----------



## margaret

I'm sorry Kayla:hug:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Thanks for the condolences. I was so devastated. :-(


----------



## MoonShadow

So sorry for your loss. ):


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

KristiStone said:


> Those cupboards are so cute! Love em.
> 
> Is there any goat owner that likes to wear skirts? I couldn't imagine wearing them on a daily basis, but I did wear one on Christmas. It was comfortable, but then again there were no goats or dogs trying to get under it. LOL


Last year we had a dance at school do I had on this gorgeous sea foam gown and decided, "hey let's go feed the goats and take pictures... Long story short my dress got chewed on and I ended up with two babies under neath my dress while I was trying to leave... love my goaties though...

On a good note I'm getting five goats tomorrow!!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Five!?!?! I thought you could only have six? That's exciting though!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

deerbunnyfarm said:


> Five!?!?! I thought you could only have six? That's exciting though!


Well, I can get them cheeper this way. I was going to pay 200 for 2 goats versus 275 for all 4...
And the trade for violet an the remaining baby for the 5th for.


----------



## margaret

KristiStone said:


> Is there any goat owner that likes to wear skirts? I couldn't imagine wearing them on a daily basis, but I did wear one on Christmas. It was comfortable, but then again there were no goats or dogs trying to get under it. LOL


I don't mind wearing them sometimes, IF they are comfortable and long enough that animals can't get under them and they can handle lots of abuse:lol:
Otherwise no. but I prefer jeans.


----------



## KristiStone

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> Last year we had a dance at school do I had on this gorgeous sea foam gown and decided, "hey let's go feed the goats and take pictures... Long story short my dress got chewed on and I ended up with two babies under neath my dress while I was trying to leave... love my goaties though...
> 
> On a good note I'm getting five goats tomorrow!!
> View attachment 104459


Goaties are so funny and cute, I couldn't possibly get mad at the stuff mine do. I have a few shirts that have chew marks on them too!

Congrats on the new goaties, Kayla!


----------



## sassykat6181

Our neigbors cow had a calf last night. Boy is he cute!!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

better and more pics tomorrow.


----------



## sassykat6181

Duke looks like he's smiling during his belly rub


----------



## KristiStone

Aw cute pics! The new goaties are so cute, and I love that dog's smile. Adorbs.

Hey, if anyone knows chickens well, could you go to my chicken post (3 out of 4 of my chickens have diarrhea)? I am not great at troubleshooting chickens and have had a heck of a time over the past year trying to figure them out. I could really use some help if anyone is inclined. 

In other news, I got my last garden plot almost figured out---and all for free. Well, not the actually raised bed, but I need to cover my newly planted seeds and the seedlings for a while to protect from the chickens. Also, I needed to figure out what sort of structure to build for the pole beans, and I think I've got those two things worked out--go me! Later today, I need to nail down the particulars and plant the squash, melons, and cukes and cover. Busy, busy, busy.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch




----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I think I'm done throwing money into that stupid truck :lol: Replaced the spark plugs, spark plug wires, battery, cracked battery terminals, flushed the tranny, cleaned the contacts on the 4wd switch, replaced the air filter and still finding problem after problem..... has a sudden electrical issue now, rear brake light wasnt working, turned it off and back on and now a head light isn't working, but the brake light is again. Also something felt wrong turning it earlier on the test drive, will have to look at that in the morning. Still needs an alignment, badly and needs new tires. 
So far spent $450 on that piece of crap, not really looking forward to dumping more money into it....ugh...


----------



## sassykat6181

KristiStone said:


> Aw cute pics! The new goaties are so cute, and I love that dog's smile. Adorbs.
> 
> Hey, if anyone knows chickens well, could you go to my chicken post (3 out of 4 of my chickens have diarrhea)? I am not great at troubleshooting chickens and have had a heck of a time over the past year trying to figure them out. I could really use some help if anyone is inclined..


Not sure where your chicken post is, but I'd guess you need to treat for cocci and possibly worms. How old are they and have you treated them previously?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

This morning, Spencer did this hunched up thing, like a doe does after breeding. What is this? A puberty thing?


----------



## sassykat6181

^ my bucks do that before they pee on themselves lol


----------



## KristiStone

sassykat6181 said:


> Not sure where your chicken post is, but I'd guess you need to treat for cocci and possibly worms. How old are they and have you treated them previously?


Hi Kat--thanks for answering this. They are almost 4-5 years old and never have been treated for either.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

sassykat6181 said:


> ^ my bucks do that before they pee on themselves lol


Oh dear. And it begins. Haha!!!


----------



## sassykat6181

KristiStone said:


> Hi Kat--thanks for answering this. They are almost 4-5 years old and never have been treated for either.


Can you post your thread link here?


----------



## KristiStone

Oh sure---here it is. 
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f227/3-my-4-chickens-have-diarrhea-can-someone-help-me-183967-new


----------



## MoonShadow

Well, we had a lovey surprise last night!! But I feel that you must here the story from beginning to end to get the full affect. . . or am I just bored and feel like story telling hehe, well ether way your getting a story, hope you don't mind!! (;
once upon a time I had a male cat named teeny, now unlike the rest of our cats teeny was unfixed, I guess we just never got around to him. Teeny was one of six kittens born September 2008 to our cat patches (who is now fixed lol) teeny had extremely long legs when he was born and as he grew we discovered that his long legs prevented him from walking properly, he would fall and slip and slide all around the floor when trying to play with his siblings. So we started him on our version of cat physical therapy and eventually he began to walk very well, though his legs are still on the long side. Fast forward two or three years, teeny has grown into quite the lady's man(Those kittens on Craigslist I swear looked just like him Lol) he would set out in search of his next true love in spring and wouldn't return till winter, thats one thing we could count on, teeny would return before the first snow for food and cuddles.This ritual continued for few years until one winter teeny didn't return from his escapades, a new family of coyotes had been seen around our little forested neighborhood and there had been a huge increase of missing cats, small dogs, and even larger dogs. We all assumed teeny had not made it back because he was caught by a predator, like so many others, it was a sad years because not only had teeny went missing but two of our others cats had gone missing as well, Minny may and Buttons. Fast forward almost three years to last night. It was about 9:00 in the evening, my father as usually steps out for one last cigarette before bed, he steps into his garage and spied something gray and incredibly fluffy siting on the concrete floor of the garage, "Teeny my boy, is that you?", teeny turn around and meows at him before spotting our new puppy fernna and dashing under the porch (thanks fernna lol) we all come outside and gather around the porch to see our very own prodigal son. We gave him a big bowl of food and my dad managed to give him a a gentile scratch on the head, his mother patches even after three years ran under the porch to meet him and sat by him while he ate. The scars on his head told a story of survival. Why did he stay away so long this time, we will never know, but I thank the lord he that he returned safe and alive. Maybe this time we can get him in the house and set up that long overdue appointment with the vet. 8 years of baby making is a long time, I think he deserves a rest!! Lol


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Welcome home Teeny!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Any thoughts on doing ultrasound? Is it pretty accurate or?


----------



## margaret

I had one done on Clematis in 2015, the vet easily found the only kid in there. If you are wanting to know how many kids are in there it's not going to be very accurate but if you just want to know if she's pregnant I would say it is. 
It was pretty cool to see the baby's heart beating!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My friend has them done almost every year and they seem to be fairly accurate for her


----------



## sassykat6181

Super Tuesday results coming in. Banging my head on the wall and feeling sad for our country right now.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thanks guys 
So excited for this kidding season


----------



## margaret

How many does do you have kidding, Lindsey?


----------



## COgoatLover25

7 if I keep the NDs, but if I get rid of them, which I'm hoping I will, 4 does without the NDs. I'll be downsizing considerably this year, and will probably end up with only 3 does and 1 buck.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Can someone give me the does for these? I forget... Lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> 7 if I keep the NDs, but if I get rid of them, which I'm hoping I will, 4 does without the NDs. I'll be downsizing considerably this year, and will probably end up with only 3 does and 1 buck.


I thought you had some one taking all three?


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I thought you had some one taking all three?


I did , but when they were fixing to finalize the deal they decided to call me a fraud and back out of the deal completely after they had taken up so much of my time asking questions and such.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Gotta love people


----------



## goatygirl

We got a bull calf today from Alice


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Pics


----------



## goatygirl

He's really dirty. She calved earlier than expected so we didn't have time to bring her to our house and into her clean paddock.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh my! I love him!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Aww, I love calves!!! So stinkin cute!!


Quick question to anyone out there...

Do yalls goats have bald spots on their heads? Both of my girls are balding where their hair parts on the very top of the heads. What could this be from?


----------



## goathiker

MMMM, veal burgers....


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

My registered jersey heifer...
Before 







After


----------



## goatygirl

goathiker said:


> MMMM, veal burgers....


He's gonna grow nice and big at our house.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Pass it on!! http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=184110


----------



## goathiker

So, since my new baby girl was getting the short end from her mom and supplemented once in a while, I started her out on short feedings... 12 ounces 4 times a day for a total of 48 ounces while I get her worked up. I was playing with that 10% thing, according to that she should only get 4.5 ounces a feeding :lol: 
She'd starve to death...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Nooo don't starve her!


----------



## sassykat6181

Busy weekend in Florida for me. I attended 2 days of "bee college" learning all about honeybees. I am so excited to start my own hives


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's awesome Kat! I love my uncles bees, they make he best honey!


----------



## goatygirl

We brought home the baby today!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Such a cute calf!

So, how is everyone this very fine evening? :coffee2:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Your always gone when I get here Lindsey


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm finally starting to believe that Galaxy isn't bred lol! But I'm feeding her as if she were bred so I could be in big trouble..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm tired, that's how my evening is going :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi Lacie!! :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Why can't I be more of a morning person.... I planned to get up 15min ago..... And here I am laying in bed still... :sigh: lol!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Well Dee, that's because you're hardly ever around anymore 
Will be interesting to know whether she's bred or not !

Face it Skyla, if you're a morning person you're not a person at all lol.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Well, shipping for the copper boluses costed more than the shipping for the cobalt block...rather expensive I might say.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!! Fair enough Lindsay :lol:


----------



## Frosty

Skylar have you decided yet. Or did you forget. lol


----------



## sassykat6181

COgoatLover25 said:


> Well, shipping for the copper boluses costed more than the shipping for the cobalt block...rather expensive I might say.


 Where did you order your copper boluses from? I get them from Santa Cruz Bio, and I think the shipping is free. Here's a link
http://www.scbt.com/datasheet-363567-ultracruz-goat-copper-bolus.html
Also, Amazon has the cobalt blocks with free shipping


----------



## COgoatLover25

sassykat6181 said:


> Where did you order your copper boluses from? I get them from Santa Cruz Bio, and I think the shipping is free. Here's a link
> http://www.scbt.com/datasheet-363567-ultracruz-goat-copper-bolus.html
> Also, Amazon has the cobalt blocks with free shipping


I get the Copasure from Caprine Supply, shipping was $19! 
I'll definitely have to order from there next time.


----------



## goathiker

Jeffers has free shipping on purchases over $49. 

I won't give Santa Cruz my money, they have a long history of animal abuse.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Barbra, I'll email you now lol, I'm so sorry!


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> Jeffers has free shipping on purchases over $49.
> 
> I won't give Santa Cruz my money, they have a long history of animal abuse.


Really?! Thanks for telling us, I was going to place an order from them but will take my business elsewhere now...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Watch people start showing up as soon as I leave...eepwall:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yea, why'd you leave?


----------



## MoonShadow

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Why can't I be more of a morning person.... I planned to get up 15min ago..... And here I am laying in bed still... :sigh: lol!


I use to be a morning person,:laugh:I'm in the process of retraining myself to get up earlier.lol 
I use to have to get up every morning at 5:00....not sorry those days are over!:dance:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

48 hour rain so far... Still pouring. I went out into my goat pen (in the pouring rain) and got the two momma goats that I got from west Texas (both preggo but one sooner than the other) and I put them in a cage in my tiny barn with hay and water. I also put my two west Texas males, my buckling, two of my "for sale" does and my calf in this barn... Don't believe me look... I had no where else to keep them from being flooded out and if it floods in my barn I have run out of areas for them...



















The other male is behind me in the pictures.


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Yea, why'd you leave?


Ugh, the time difference lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

Got my cobalt block today! Was supposed to arrive the 15th but got here early! The does love it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want one! My does are bored! Galaxy was acting strange this morning, standing off away from everyone, kicking her belly... No udder no signs of labor.. I left for work assuming everything is ok. I'll let you know when I get home lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

They're still interested in it, they must be deficient lol.
Sounds promising!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Still no udder... She totally doesn't even look bred.. So if she is its a single! Lol!


----------



## COgoatLover25

You'd be amazed if she had quads :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh there's no way :lol: unless they are one pound each!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Anything different?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me is wiped out...  
Who wants to go to work for me tomorrow?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> Anything different?


She's still kicking her belly and she keeps moving it weird like she's got an itch she can't scratch.. Still no udder, chewing her cud a lot and doesn't want me anywhere near her lol! Kat on the other hand has become a lap puppy!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Look what I just bought!! Jubilee and Hank... ( I only named jubilee ) 
Girl is brown...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Too cute!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So I started feeding my dogs raw, and I'm actually saving money!  Not going so great with Sarge yet, he doesn't know what to do with a quarter of a chicken yet :lol:
The biggest change I've seen so far is with my 12yr old dog with massive plaque build up and rank breath that would knock you on your butt. Only 3 days into feeding raw but ALL her plaque build up is gone and her breath is soooo much better. I was actually able to open her mouth and stick my nose in there without gagging this time! I usually would gag at a foot away from her mouth.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Early labor signs???


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So I started feeding my dogs raw, and I'm actually saving money!  Not going so great with Sarge yet, he doesn't know what to do with a quarter of a chicken yet :lol:
> The biggest change I've seen so far is with my 12yr old dog with massive plaque build up and rank breath that would knock you on your butt. Only 3 days into feeding raw but ALL her plaque build up is gone and her breath is soooo much better. I was actually able to open her mouth and stick my nose in there without gagging this time! I usually would gag at a foot away from her mouth.


How are you saving money? A quarter of a chicken is definitely more expensive than a kibble meal lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I pay $35 for a 40lb bag of puppy food, I don't feed adult formulas. It's a higher quality puppy food, but does have corn, so not the greatest out there, but what I've used for well over the past 15 years. 
I'm paying $23.92 for 40lbs of chicken, so I'm saving $11.08 on every 40lbs, which in the long run will save me about $83-84 a month, or about $1000 a year, the equivalent of 28.5 bags of 40lb puppy food. 
With that $11.08 saved, I could buy another 20lbs of chicken if I throw in $0.88.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Where do you get chicken at that price? I pay $40 for a 30# bag of salmon and sweet potato food with no grains


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Grocery store. 10lb leg quarter bags, gold leaf is the brand I think, the walmart here has it too. It's the drumsticks with the thigh and then some. Each leg piece is about 1lb.


----------



## goathiker

Yep, I feed those. Around Thanksgiving and Christmas it's pretty easy to stock up on cheap turkey too. The deli's will sell the necks from the chickens they use on the rotisserie. Mexican markets sell pig feet, necks, and jowls. There's lots of ways to get cheap meat.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm thinking about calling Lonny at the butcher shop to see what his meat scraps are going for. Or even talking to Scotty at the feed store, he does mobile butchering for people, there's bound to be parts they don't want, and he doesn't have many dogs or feed raw :lol: 
Organ meat seems to be expensive though. How much are they supposed to get, pound per week wise? I haven't been able to find a more solid answer. Somewhere between 5-20% of their diet is what I keep hearing, that seems like a lot of wiggle room...


----------



## goathiker

They are supposed to have a piece of liver and/or kidney the size of their paw once a week. Heart and lungs are muscle meat. Your mobile butcher can maybe get you lungs, kidney, and green tripe.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cool, thanks Jill. Liver is a lot easier to get a hold of, kidney, not so much. 

And speaking of Scotty, he almost killed the retarded new worker, Tagger (we call him Tigger :lol: ). The dumb boy was loading 40 bales of alfalfa with Scotty, he was down on the truck stacking it while Scotty was up on the stack throwing it down at him. Tagger's phone rang, it was his girlfriend, and he answered the phone, Scotty didn't even notice and hit him with a hay bale, knocked him off the truck and onto his head. He had to get staples.
Hopefully he learned his lesson and quits answering his phone at work, especially when they are in a groove with that much hay.
His girlfriend also keeps calling the main business line which isn't making Russel (the owner) very happy. The other day when it was pouring rain the phone started ringing and Russel ran to answer it, slipped on the concrete and messed up his back, and when he got up and got to the phone just to hear "Is Tagger there?" for the 12 time that day he was not happy at all :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh wow.. I totally done have storage for that much meat... A scoop of kibble is definitely easier..


----------



## CrazyDogLady

I fed raw for years, and am considering getting back into it now that I have the pyrs. Anyone raise rabbits for raw feeding? As far as useful information, the group Raw Feeding on Yahoo was wonderful. And yah, now I'm remembering all those nice white raw fed teeth . My dachshund looked like he was a different color, his coat got so nice and shiny on raw. Then I became a nurse and started working 15 hour days.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

WHAT DOES THIS MEAN?!? 

-restlessness
-tail wagging
-slight pawing at ground
-tail held high 
-looking at belly
-Walking in circles before laying down
- one doe seems to be breathing heavy too

And is it normal for a goat to rip hair off of another goat??? What are they trying to do???


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is this a bred goat? Could be going into labor. Idk about the hair pulling though lol fighting?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

One goat is bred... But had been doing this for a while.. Another goat started doing this but she's not supposed to be bred, though quiet possible.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Heat, labor, bloat, just fighting, could be many things.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Heat, labor, bloat, just fighting, could be many things.


Not bloat. Already checked that...


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

If a goat is just standing still and their stomach moves what is that? (I know that's a stupid question but I need to know) because I don't know If this goat is bred and I thought it could be her rumen but idk anymore...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Rumen is on the left side, it can move, babies can move, gas can move lol! Goats


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Rumen is on the left side, it can move, babies can move, gas can move lol! Goats


My goats need to be able to
Speak English. (UGH!)


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

The Doe I thought wasn't preggo is violently pawing the ground and being restless (up and down every two minutes)...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Keep an eye on her for sure


----------



## goathiker

They do sound very much like impending labor. The pulling of hair isn't abnormal. Guinen tries to bite off the tail of anyone that gets too close to her when she's in labor.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Okay well a goat walked up to another and started eating their hair like hay...


----------



## goathiker

I had that happen one year... It was a vit D deficiency...


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Wow... I just put out a mineral block...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Weird


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

The two problematic does I was referring to earlier in the conversation:







Bred (already has a 100% visible udder) 







Wasn't supposed to be bred but I thought I felt an udder and she's restless and pawing the ground...


----------



## sassykat6181

Turkeys are gobbling across the street! One week til season opens!!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Lol


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Should I buy???


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Or keep this


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well if you're asking for opinions, I honestly think you need to stop buying goats, keeping them for a week and reselling them to buy different goats only to sell those after a little time has passed. Focus on what you have, do as much research as you can as far as their care, kidding, etc, and then really think about buying more goats before you just do it. It really isn't fair to them to be bounced from place to place to place. 
It really just rubs me the wrong way to see people buying animals and flipping them for quick cash, over and over again. :2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I agree with Lacie on that....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Pretty goat Kayla, but I have to say I agree with the others.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Jill I got Kalia's registration papers - she is bred to my registered LaMancha buck -She is only 25 percent LaMancha instead of the 50 percent I thought - o well


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well if you're asking for opinions, I honestly think you need to stop buying goats, keeping them for a week and reselling them to buy different goats only to sell those after a little time has passed. Focus on what you have, do as much research as you can as far as their care, kidding, etc, and then really think about buying more goats before you just do it. It really isn't fair to them to be bounced from place to place to place.
> It really just rubs me the wrong way to see people buying animals and flipping them for quick cash, over and over again. :2cents:


I've been wondering about this for a while now. Doesn't seem like you hang onto anything for very long.

What is your goal with goats?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Thanks


----------



## COgoatLover25

Well, everybody got their copper bolus, selenium, wormer, & got their feet trimmed…feeling slightly accomplished :-D


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

nicolemackenzie said:


> I've been wondering about this for a while now. Doesn't seem like you hang onto anything for very long.
> 
> What is your goal with goats?


 My goal? I was helping some mentally disabled children get some good goats... And I'm trying to get my herd better quality because the goats here don't sell as well If they aren't top notch.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> Well, everybody got their copper bolus, selenium, wormer, & got their feet trimmed&#8230;feeling slightly accomplished :-D


I gave mine a smoothie, does that count? :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I gave mine a smoothie, does that count? :lol:


What flavor was the smoothie? :shades:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> What flavor was the smoothie? :shades:


Apple, blueberry, cranberry and strawberry with vanilla yogurt for creaminess  between them all they got 2 gallons worth of smoothie

ETA: And grenadine, it had a good amount of that too :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I had boer/ larger goats and then my buck attacked me and i had to have a brace on my knee for a long time (he popped my knee out of place and almost fractured my leg) so I decided to get mini's... Now I'm switching my herd up because the goats aren't selling well down here unless they are very colorful.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Apple, blueberry, cranberry and strawberry with vanilla yogurt for creaminess  between them all they got 2 gallons worth of smoothie


eh, I guess that should count for something


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

COgoatLover25 said:


> eh, I guess that should count for something


Well I got rained on a lot in the process, should have put my jacket on.... so I think I accomplished something today :lol: They really liked it too


----------



## goathiker

Mine got fed and watered :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yay Jill! You should earn a medal :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well I got rained on a lot in the process, should have put my jacket on.... so I think I accomplished something today :lol: They really liked it too


My goats enjoyed the wormer more than they did the selenium paste :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh and I milked Babette today :lol: Totally forgot to milk her yesterday.... I got caught up binge watching shows on amazon.... and I told her no because she was wailing at me like a dying animal and I don't negotiate with such behavior :lol:

And then I had to interrogate Quaid to see if he was starving to death because he walked by with a giant bowl of cooked cabbage (nothing else in the bowl with it), a bottle of hot sauce, a large glass of milk and half a pan of brownies :lol:


----------



## goathiker

If I was smart I would cull all my hangeroners and elderly goats and buy anther Fir Meadows doeling. Then my does would match the quality of my buck and I wouldn't have to feed all the worthless ones anymore.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Girls got feet done today and sel/e gel...so I did something! Tomorrow it's the boys :dance:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Jill...where are the pics of your new doeling?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> If I was smart I would cull all my hangeroners and elderly goats and buy anther Fir Meadows doeling. Then my does would match the quality of my buck and I wouldn't have to feed all the worthless ones anymore.


If people would let me cull their goats from my herd, I would have half the amount of goats :lol:


----------



## goathiker

She's this one Stephanie. I haven't taken anymore pics because it's been raining hard and my barn looks like a tornado hit it :lol:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

aw she is cute


----------



## goathiker

Jeter is dying 

Guess I'll be digging a big hole in the rain tomorrow.


----------



## nicolemackenzie

I'm sorry


----------



## sassykat6181

Oh no, poor Jeter, what happened?


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

so sorry Jill


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Jill,I'm so very sorry.


----------



## goathiker

He just finally failed. He turned 15 this month, pretty old for a Saanen wether.


----------



## COgoatLover25

So sorry Jill  He lived a good, long life though :hug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh wow.. That is pretty old  sorry you had to go through that last night Jill... (((HUG)))


----------



## goatlady58

*bonds*

Hi folks, I'm a newbie.Came here to find those with the same love of goats like me and still listen to your experiences as you all share with those in need.Sometimes, I feel goat people,dairy or meat or hair,have a completely different set of problems to deal with here in New England.I don't have 1,000 head on the range,eating tumble weeds and finding shelter under brush and hiding from predators.I am transitioning from 4 purebred Saanens (given to my kids from a relative into the dairy goats)to 20 Boers,purebred and crossbreds(to those Saanen).I admit I have already used your years of knowledge to calm my nerves and active imagination during times of not knowing.So thank you folks,thank you:thankU::thankU:


----------



## MoonShadow

I'm so sorry Jill, no one can ever say he didn't have the best of homes!!:hug:


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Sorry to hear about Jeter, Jill!


----------



## goathiker

Bless DH and DD, they came home and took over the hole digging for me. 

Guinen will be next. I have pretty little bottle babies growing up though. It's the end of an era and the beginning of the next.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh no Jill :hug: I know Jeter was special to you!

As for the doeling...she's really cute! Is she really long? She looks to have a good topline! I like her!


----------



## goathiker

Oh yes, she's gorgeous. In fact, I reserved her cousin that's due to be born in June :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Awesome  Will she be white too? Or are you going to throw some color in the mix? How many/who do you have now?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry to hear about Jetter, he had a good long life though. Glad DH and DD helped out, it's nice when others pitch in. 

I just sent in some swabs to the lab for PRA-prcd, fingers crossed she comes back A! ray: I won't find out for almost 3 weeks, I'm on pins and needles already!


----------



## goathiker

The mother is cream and the dad is a belted chamoise. 

I have Guinen and her two yearling does. 
Dexter and Pup.
Angie
1 set of triplet boys and
my grandson's 2 Nigerian wethers.

I plan to cut back to Dexter, Angie, Angie's cousin, and the red dappled wether. 

I may let Guinen live out her life here, it depends.


----------



## NyGoatMom

What breed is the red dappled wether? Is that one of the trips?


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, he's Guinen and Dex


----------



## NyGoatMom

He's adorable....is he going to pack? How many of yours are now?


----------



## goathiker

Jeter was my last pack goat. I sold all the others last year. Pup is too spooky for the job and will bring a good price. 

This boy may do some packing. Mostly though, I just want a companion for the kid pen. I've found that the big wethers chase away the Bob Cats. It's always nice to have an extra companion that can go with anyone too. 

Dex is happiest with his own stall. He is too hard on wethers and really dislikes sharing his space and feed.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Awww, must have been extra sad to see Jeter go  So are you still working on your milking line? Or are you going a whole new direction with these new girls?


----------



## goathiker

I think for now, I'm just going to raise these 2 nice girls, maybe keep one yearling. Maybe do some showing with them. Perhaps I'll decide to start over in a couple years and maybe I'll decide to just keep a couple of milk goats. The priority for now is going to be a house with a good roof, a new clean barn, and letting over used areas heal themselves. 

I think that it is time to slow down, do things with DH, and get ourselves set up for retirement.


----------



## sassykat6181

^good plan


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sounds like a plan to me  I am going to have just 5 once fall comes. JuJu will be sold/processed along with whatever two kids I decide to keep for the freezer. I only bought her to give Clarabelle the year off.
I got rid of all my meat rabbits last fall too. Trying to start putting some money into the house....we need a new roof and 9 rooms remodeled :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

So, question for you guys, at what age generally do you think a doe is in her "prime"? Is it ridiculous to buy an 8yr old doe in hopes of getting a few kids out her? What are the chances of something going wrong with pregnancy, birthing etc? What's the average breeding lifetime of a doe that has been taken very well care of?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Depends on the doe, 3-6 years is their prime usually. I would not buy an 8yr old though, you've probably only got 2-3 kiddings left. The oldest doe that I know who is still kidding is 14, but they don't milk her, she's cae+.

Clarice is 9, had twins again this year, but her teeth are falling out and she just looks rough lately.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thanks Lacie, if the price is right I think I might just take the chance and get her.


----------



## nicolemackenzie

I bred my doe to kid at 12 and bred another doe to a buck whose dam kidded last at 13.

So I wouldn't say she's in her prime but if she's in good shape then she could have at least two years of kids for you.

My 12 year old has had less kiddings then some. She was a FF 2yo and then milked through a couple years and then had years 9 and 10 off... But she comes from lines that kidded up to 12 with kiddings yearly.

I'd check the doe out and if she is good quality and in good shape at a good price of go for it.


----------



## margaret

I agree,it's be best if you could go look at her, see what you think. 
If the price is reasonable and she's in good condition I would say go for it.
I have a 10 y/o doe that's still going strong, she's milking well and had twins this year. She doesn't show any signs of slowing down, but it really depends on the goat.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thanks guys  
Unfortunately the doe is in California so I would be going off of pictures and the breeders word, I trust the breeders word though, so I'm confident she's in good shape.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is she far from me Lindsey? Probably is but if not maybe I can take a look?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Idk, I'd have to check locations, it wouldn't be until probably about June, or July but that would be awesome!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Just got a big bale of 19% protein alfalfa....it's so pretty...lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> Idk, I'd have to check locations, it wouldn't be until probably about June, or July but that would be awesome!


Pm me her name or farm name, maybe I know her and where she is?


----------



## COgoatLover25

That is classified information right now Dee lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol k


----------



## COgoatLover25

Wonder if Moons expecting quads this year :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: She looks like the non-pregnant size of my old doe Moon. Probably only tiny twins in there :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> :lol: She looks like the non-pregnant size of my old doe Moon. Probably only tiny twins in there :lol:


Twin does would be perfectly fine with me :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mmhm a nice alfalfa veil  lol! My girls would sure love that! Haha!
They were loving the alfalfa in some of the first cut bales I had lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Goats milk gives them neck and chest rolls :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno

OMG that is too cute!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Aaaaaaawwww, I think you should name it Dumpling :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Why isn't she drinking dog milk Lacie?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Her peoples named her Smokie, super original, right? :lol:

And she does get dog milk, they all get goat milk too. And eggs, yogurt, cottage cheese, regular cheese, rice, chicken, puppy food, etc :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, and water, they get that too :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Her peoples named her Smokie, super original, right? :lol:
> 
> And she does get dog milk, they all get goat milk too. And eggs, yogurt, cottage cheese, regular cheese, rice, chicken, puppy food, etc :lol:


Never heard that one before. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She needs less cheese in her life!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Less cheese is not an option


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

One can never have too much cheese! :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

^agreed.....especially homemade cheese!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Going to be a long week....darn weather is still damp and cold.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think we're supposed to be done with rain for a while. I hope it's true..


----------



## NyGoatMom

Looks like we have quite a few rainy, cloudy days ahead :/


----------



## sassykat6181

Got a new coffee mug! Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! Love it Kat!


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol...love it :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I wish it had a huge Nubian on it! But it's still awesome


----------



## NyGoatMom

That'd be perfect!

Ugh...off to do one of my shows. This one is kinda slow...hoping it picks up when it moves outside.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well, off to my market. Hope no one kids before 3 30 ray:


----------



## sassykat6181




----------



## rottengoat

wow.....lol:worried:


----------



## rottengoat

wow where I live it will b in the 50s today and 60s tomorrow.......looks like I will be taking a horse back ride on Easter..............lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ugh! No kids yet :hair: I bet these guys make me wait another week!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey guys, just wanted to drop in and say I'm still alive :lol: Just got a bunch of crap going on, mainly with the power company.... in the dark right now.... fun stuff :lol: 
Also just found Babette's buck kids on CL, I sold them both for $50 just to get them out of here, and now they look like crap and the lady that bought them is trying to sell them for $150 each :hair: People like them just suck, if you're going to flip them, at least take care of them....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow.. That sucks Lacie...


----------



## MoonShadow

That really sucks! ): Makes me wish I could keep all my goat kids.

Speaking of goat kids, mine are all going to hate me tomorrow. They are getting a shot of ivermec. Do you think they'll be mad if I sing "Love hurts" as I give it to them? :shades: 
Lol maybe ill just slip them some extra grain instead.


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to drop in and say I'm still alive :lol: Just got a bunch of crap going on, mainly with the power company.... in the dark right now.... fun stuff :lol:
> Also just found Babette's buck kids on CL, I sold them both for $50 just to get them out of here, and now they look like crap and the lady that bought them is trying to sell them for $150 each :hair: People like them just suck, if you're going to flip them, at least take care of them....


That's awful  that's why I'm nervous selling goats, especially the boys.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Too bad Lacie  
Sorry you're in the dark....

Yonnah, I think singing "Love Hurts" while you give them a shot is a brilliant idea :lol:


----------



## cfish001

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to drop in and say I'm still alive :lol: Just got a bunch of crap going on, mainly with the power company.... in the dark right now.... fun stuff :lol:
> Also just found Babette's buck kids on CL, I sold them both for $50 just to get them out of here, and now they look like crap and the lady that bought them is trying to sell them for $150 each :hair: People like them just suck, if you're going to flip them, at least take care of them....


I know what you mean. We just rescued one of our bucklings from a trade. The guy had a strange idea that a 3-1/2 month old buckling was going to grow to full size in the space of 3 months. Tried to tell us he thought it was a genetic defect..... We picked him up and he looks like crap. His body condition, coat and hooves are starting to recover, but it is going to take a while. At least take care of them and provide good nutrition..... UGH!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Disbudding irons get very hot....just ask me how I know :lol:


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Ouch! Yes they do!


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol! Ya I found that out tonight :lol: Guess gloves would be a good idea..

Still waiting on the girls...sigh....


----------



## sassykat6181

6 doelings born to a Nigerian Dwarf in Connecticut. 
http://www.standard.net/Lifestyle/2016/03/15/west-haven-goat-world-record-largest-litter-six-kids


----------



## NyGoatMom

I saw that! Crazy....that's a lotta kids


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hey Stephanie! I used your doggy soap! I love the way it smells, I wanted to use it on me! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol..thanks! You can use it on you if you want  Which one was it? "Say No To Bugs" or Lavender Tea Tree?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm pretty sure it was lavender tea tree. It has some scrubby things in it, I really like it!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Good, I'm glad!

In other news...it is pouring here :/


----------



## margaret

Sheesh, that's a lot of babies! And all does too!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow, I didn't notice they were all does! Must be the dam lost a bet and had to pay for the whole herd for the year :lol:


----------



## Sylvie

sassykat6181 said:


> 6 doelings born to a Nigerian Dwarf in Connecticut.
> http://www.standard.net/Lifestyle/2016/03/15/west-haven-goat-world-record-largest-litter-six-kids


http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f219/abbey-delivers-sextuplets-141509/ 
I remember this doe had 6 kids in 2013. Maybe the Guinness world record people didn't hear about Abbey.


----------



## sassykat6181

They say she had 5 last year


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sheesh! I wish my goats could hear this and at least have one or two :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What a crappy day...got awful news which requires some things to go :GAAH: 

I've decided to disperse part of my herd. Chubby Butt, Fancy and her twin does, Fergie, Francine, Clarices buck kid, Edna's buck, Biagia's buck and Coups buck are for sale. Might also sell Buffy and her daughter from last year. 
I don't want to sell Chubs, but she's pretty much the only one worth anything since I haven't registered the rest yet.... though Fergie is bred, so's Buffy. 
Unfortunately one of my breeding bitches tested a false negative last year before I bred her, and when I got a genetic panel done two weeks ago, it included the eye tests (which she already had done last year), and both the eye tests came back as "affected" today... She has 7 pups right now and I'm going to have to shovel out the cash ($200 per puppy) to get them tested so I know who can be sold, as half the litter will be carrier and the other half will be affected. The carrier pups will be fine, the affected pups, not so much... the affected could go blind starting as young as 3, or as old as 8, average being 4-6yrs old. So if their people still want them, I think I would just give them away no charge. I can't ethically sell a dog that is at risk of going blind.
So this is apparently the first and last litter for this bitch, she will be euthanized, I don't want to see her go blind, and I'm not breeding her again. 
Just my luck though, I swear. She was supposed to be my replacement for her 12yr old mother.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh no Lacie  That's awful!


----------



## MoonShadow

So, I successful gave all goats their ivermec shot on sunday. It was my first time giving shots so I was a bit nervous to begin with. It didn't help much when Janie limped dramatically away and proceeded to get knocked onto her back(for the first time ever) by another goat and not move or make a sound.:dazed: I rushed over picked her STIFF body up off the ground, flip her around and set her back down on her feet. What does she do after that dramatic scene, just walk away like nothing ever happened, no limp, no stiffness,no crying, NOTHING!! She was being a huge baby, and freaked me out in the process!!!:hair: Luckily,for my sanity, the other 4 goats did great, got their shot and left, all happy that mom gave them a special molasses and grain treat!! 
Just another day with goats!!:faint:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Wow, that's rough Lacie, I'm so sorry  :hug: hopefully most of the pups will just be carriers.


----------



## MoonShadow

I'm so sorry Lacie,That's terrible! :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks guys, it really just sucks!  I'll live without those goats and the pups momma, but it's just heartbreaking that most likely half of them will be affected. I'm going to try to get their tests done before they hit 8 weeks, so I know who to break the bad news to and who to tell that they get a happy, healthy pup  
Everyone is hoping for the best saying that "maybe most of the affected pups could have been reabsorbed and not born" and I just can't help but think it could be the exact opposite.
But I'll be hoping and praying that all come back as carrier, or at least most are carrier. 

I'm going to talk to one of the people at the lab and find out if it's always 50/50 with affected to carrier breedings. And if it's a guarantee that they will go blind, or just a risk. The results showed as "affected/at risk", so I'm hoping that it's not exactly a death sentence.


----------



## sassykat6181

Is it possible for her to be a false positive? Anything having to do with her being a new mom that could throw off the numbers? I'll be hoping for the best.


----------



## sassykat6181

Prcd-PRA is inherited as a recessive trait. This means a disease gene must be inherited from each parent in order to cause disease in an offspring. 

Is this what you tested for and is the sire affected?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's in her DNA, and nothing could have affected the sample this time. I think my sister messed up with the swabs last time and didn't separate her from the other dogs long enough. If there was another dogs DNA (saliva or whatever) in her mouth, that would have thrown that first false negative. We used a blood test for the panel, so no chance there was another dogs DNA in the sample this time. 
Just hoping for the best, thanks for all the prayers.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

sassykat6181 said:


> Prcd-PRA is inherited as a recessive trait. This means a disease gene must be inherited from each parent in order to cause disease in an offspring.
> 
> Is this what you tested for and is the sire affected?


Yes, it was a 5 test genetic panel that included prcd-PRA and PLL. She came back as a C, which is affected/at-risk. Her dam is a B (carrier) and her sire was supposed to be an obligate A (clear/normal), but he must have been either a B or a C.

So since the bitch is apparently C, and she was bred to a B, her pups will be B's and C's.


----------



## goathiker

Wow Lacey, sounds like you're having my luck. 


Why does anyone in their right mind give Ivermectin shots??? Besides the 56 day milk withdrawal and the fact that they create ivermectin/moxidectin resistance in goats and any other animal pastured with them. The poisoned poop of the goats kill all the beneficial insects and nematodes in your pasture, is harmful to water creatures, and destroys the worm population. It can cause brain damage to any kid under 6 months old and can cause cleft pallet and/or club feet if given during the first 100 days of pregnancy.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh yeah, everything is just snowballing out of control this week. Trying to dodge it, but it keeps squishing me flat! :lol: 
I only do ivermectin shots for random mange/mites, which is hardly ever, so I'm good right? :lol: 

So what's going on with Jill? Hopefully the rain is not making things worse for you.


----------



## goathiker

I've got an enteritis/coccidiosis outbreak going on. There is literally no where dry except the winter dirty stalls. The does are all good, the boys are taking the brunt of it. My black market sulfa came today so, maybe I can get it under control soon.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Did I mention that my mother is here to visit? Apparently I'm out of a house too, she's giving everything to my brother. Even though me and DH have been making the payments on this house since we've been living here for 20 years, and we JUST paid it off a couple months ago, no, she's willing the house to him. I get absolutely nothing, he gets every single property they own (she's already given him a few, and he lost them), he gets all their possessions, AND the house I live in. Just fabulous. 
I'm beyond angry with her. She said even if I paid her for another 20 years, she'd still give it to my brother, because he's her child too, she's only doing what's fair to him. That would have been good to know 20 years ago, I would have never moved in to help them out, never cleaned up the junk yard that was here, never remolded so much on the house, and never paid a dime on it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, that's no good, hope you get a handle on it soon. That reminds me, I need to dose my kids, they're due for a cocci preventative dose. I should do the calf too....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow Lacie... I can't believe your mom is doing that....

And for your dog, does she have to be euthanized? Could she just be placed in a rescue where she would be spayed and not pass the gene?

Jill, I hope it dries up soon, that doesn't sound like fun at all.. Good thing you got your black market dealer though!

I feel like nobody has been on lately then I come on to this!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My notifications don't work still so I never know when anyone is here..


----------



## goathiker

Do you have proof of payments and records for remodeling Lacey?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, I couldn't believe she still won't let me have this house, even if I paid for the other half of it. Oh well, what are you gonna do, right?

As for the dog, that's more of a personal choice for me. She will only listen to me and do what I ask, she does not do a dang thing for anyone else :lol: She also hates almost all men, only tolerates maybe 2 guys, and she is afraid of children. I just don't think she will adjust elsewhere. Finding the right home would be extremely difficult given how she is, and what she has.


----------



## MoonShadow

goathiker said:


> Why does anyone in their right mind give Ivermectin shots??? Besides the 56 day milk withdrawal and the fact that they create ivermectin/moxidectin resistance in goats and any other animal pastured with them. The poisoned poop of the goats kill all the beneficial insects and nematodes in your pasture, is harmful to water creatures, and destroys the worm population. It can cause brain damage to any kid under 6 months old and can cause cleft pallet and/or club feet if given during the first 100 days of pregnancy.


Don't look at me, I was just following the advice of the people on The Goat Spot(totally not blaming anybody,you guys are amazing!!). I read in multiple places that ivermectin was super safe, is this not true??:shrug:

Well I suppose if it is that harmful, at least I have no does in milk, none are prego at this time, and non under 6 months. So it seems I'm good on all of those counts at least.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Do you have proof of payments and records for remodeling Lacey?


Nope, didn't think I would have to since it was my parents... should have known though... considering the past....
I was just putting the money in the bank for my parents to pay the house payment. As for the remodels, that's all on a home depot card/account, but it's a joint account with my mother.


----------



## goathiker

If you have the proof you need, put a lien on the title...


----------



## goathiker

OH... well, that sucks...

Wait, the bank will have transfer records... Maybe???


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill, why is Ivomec so bad? I gave it to my pigs, still have worms in their pen lol I also gave it to my bucks/wether.. Tons of worms on their side.. I think it's got to be pretty dilute by the time it comes out as poo if it's injected


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, super sucks... I don't know about the bank records, I don't even know who/where she made the house payment to, she never lets anyone know these things. 
I think I'm just going to have to face the fact that I'm out of a house.

My middle daughter also lost her job on saturday because she asked for an hour off of work to take her kids to the easter egg hunt at the park.


----------



## goathiker

There are 3 main references that all goat information comes from. The old defunct Goat Beat forum, the dairy goat info forum, and goat link. Nobody even looks at anything else. Problem is that all of these resources are 20 years old. There is much newer information and a much more environmentally safe way of looking at things now. 
People can complain all they want about all the drugs and remedies that are slowly going to pulled off the shelf and out of small producers reach over the next few years. I'm just going to be sitting here shaking my head because I tried to warn them that if they didn't quit misusing and over using the drugs, they would lose the right to get them.


----------



## goathiker

When you inject ivermectin it builds up in their system and reaches it's most poisonous state many days after the injection. They absorb very little of it. That's why you have to overdose it almost 4 times the proper amount. The rest is pooped out for a couple months all over your pasture. One empty tube can kill an entire creeks worth of fish and all water runs into waterways somewhere. It doesn't break down in environment well either, it can stay there for a year or more. 

Once the peak is reached the injection slowly leaches out of the goats bloodstream over the course of a couple months. All that time the worms who survived the injection are being bathed in a diminishing solution of ivermectin causing them to become immune to it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So if it works like that, why was it made to be injected for the treatment of worms? I don't get it.. Is it a completely worthless product? For my goats I prefer fenbendazole even though most say it doesn't work. It works here, I use it for dogs and cats too.. But I'm just really curious about the Ivomec bc that's what I usually go to for mites


----------



## goathiker

Injectible Ivermectin is a pig drug that can be used on cattle. Equivan was made for horses and goats, it was oral ivermectin... It's already been pulled but since the ingredients were identical to injected people started using that ORALLY. Vets are idiots, injected ivermectin is not off label for goats, it's use is contradicted injected. For mites and lice you are supposed to use Duramectin...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

But I can still use Ivomec for my pigs? Is duramectin a topical?


----------



## goathiker

Ivomec is great for pigs at the label dose. 

Duramectin is an injected first generation mectin that is only good for external parasites.


----------



## MoonShadow

This is really good to know Jill!!! Since I have already given them their first ivermec injection, in your opinion should I finish the recommended treatment course since I've already started? (im using it for mites, if I haven't already mentioned that, I cant remember if I did or not Lol)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm gonna look for this duramectin


----------



## goathiker

Give the second shot, give the third orally to kill the eggs and put CyLence on them to keep more from jumping on.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow...and here I thought that Ivomec injectable was the way to go for mites....well, that stinks.

Sheesh Lacie....so sorry about your house situation...that boggles the mind. So if this is his fair share, what's yours?

How are your pigs Dee?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I guess it's fair to not get a share! DH's parents did the same thing, every single thing went to his dads girlfriend, they weren't even married. His parents were divorced, but he didn't get anything from his mother, or his father, and his grandma even willed her house and orchard to him but somehow his dads girlfriend ended up with that too. 
I'm seeing a pattern here....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sheesh...that's awful. Any plans on what you'll do? Maybe your brother will sell it to you?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NyGoatMom said:


> How are your pigs Dee?


They are doing great! Kevin Bacon still doesn't have normal poo but it doesn't affect him in anyway..


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol...Kevin Bacon :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They are really sweet, they love being scratched and having the straw picked out of their eye lashes in the morning lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, $1400 later, tests are ordered for the pups...Fingers crossed most are B's.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Picking the straw from your neighbor's eye, eh? What about the rafter in your own eye? :lol: Just a little bible humor there 

Hoping for you Lacie ray:


----------



## COgoatLover25

NyGoatMom said:


> Picking the straw from your neighbor's eye, eh? What about the rafter in your own eye? :lol: Just a little bible humor there
> 
> Hoping for you Lacie ray:


Yes, we will humor you and laugh at that terrible joke :lol:
Have to admit it's better than the one's I've made up lately though :lol:

Prayers sent Lacie ray:


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

So the girls are just chillin' and NOT kidding today :hair:

It just has to be this week....doesn't it??


----------



## Emzi00

Sorry to hear about all that Lacie, hopefully something works out soon.


----------



## margaret

I'm sorry Lacie, that sucks I hope everything works out OK.
Oh and I'll PM you about Coup's buckling


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks everyone, gonna be a long 2.5 weeks! When it rains it pours!

Margaret, the bulls-eye buck of Coup's is gone, just her bigger one now. He's real nice, gotta disbud him in the morning, yikes how big his buds got! Biagia's buck is pretty nice too, he's thicker than Coups buck. Coup's is more dairy, but both are real nice. I have to register Brigade still before I can get the papers on Coups buck, but Biagia's can have papers anytime.


----------



## margaret

Waah, I wanted a bulls-eye buck:lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Got my bee hive put together and first coat of paint. The lid, feeder and my bee suit will be here tomorrow. Bees ready soon  can't wait!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow Kat, cool! 
So what all goes into raising bees anyway?


----------



## sassykat6181

Not a whole lot. Expensive to get started.....hive boxes, frames, lid, screened bottom board and accessories. Ex: bee suit, brush, smoker, hive tool and of course the bees. I bought my woodenware from a local store and put it together myself. Gotta get on my second coat of paint and drop the hive off to the local bee club president. He sells "nucs" which are mini bee colonies, including a queen, workers, drones and 5 frames of brood, honey and pollen. Once in my hive and at my property they will begin to fill the other 5 frames. When those are filled, I can add what is called a honey super. This is where the bees store the honey and where I will take mine from  need to check on them about every 3 weeks to make sure all is ok. Otherwise, they seem to be easy keepers. We'll see! I'm super excited though


----------



## COgoatLover25

Be sure to keep us updated on your venture Kat!


Man...there's this one ND breeder on FB that buys does and bucks then sells them 2-3 weeks later...somehow that just ticks me off.


----------



## NyGoatMom

That sounds so cool Kat...take pics as you set up if you don't mind...that'd be a cool thing to learn!

Yeah Colorado...that would tick me off too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know a few people like that... It's quite maddening quite honestly... Lol...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't want them to be C's  Kits should be here tomorrow. I talked with one of the genetics councilors at the lab yesterday, and they said it will start out as difficulty seeing at night, and progress to night blindness and slowly progress to, in most cases, full blindness. The process is slow however, and usually starts at about 5 years old, sometimes as young as 3 or as old as 8 though, which is pretty similar to other blindness's out there that aren't because of PRA-prcd. So there is hope for them, even if they are C's. There's also a supplement out there that slows the degeneration of the rods and cones.


----------



## sassykat6181

Gorgeous pups....hoping for the best outcome for you.


----------



## nicolemackenzie

I know a lot of happy blind dogs. I think if your honest about it people will still want them.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Awww, they are so sweet! Love those blues


----------



## sassykat6181

I'll snap a pic of the hive when I'm done painting it tomorrow. I picked out a pretty yellow and it turned out to be called "beeswax" how perfect 
Going to pick up the bees Saturday evening. Woohoo


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Anyone happen to know what kind of plant this is? It's off of a tree in my front yard. I need to trim back some branches and was curious if it'd be fine to give to the goats!


----------



## COgoatLover25

That seems similar to something I might have seen in our pasture deerbunnyfarm, though I have no idea what it is...

Well, 2 more NDs are leaving for their new home in Virginia Saturday, bittersweet but definitely satisfying to have close to all of them gone, just 2 more to go.


----------



## goathiker

No no no... Wild Black Cherry


----------



## COgoatLover25

Well since it's a tree, it's definitely not in our pasture :lol:


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> If people would let me cull their goats from my herd, I would have half the amount of goats :lol:


but why? I don't understand why people cull the animals? because they don't produce any milk? aren't show quality? so what? if that's your purpose then don't buy them, or adopt them out. there are many humans that don't do anything and we don't cull them so why would we goats? just my opinion, please don't be offended.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

If you're breeding to have better goats each year and show them, you have to cull the ones that don't have the conformation you want. If you just started with goats they're probably just pets and will (possibly) start producing milk later on. You might have two or three does. Then you get a buck. And start learning about shows and conformation and so on. You might show with 4h. Then you start to retain the best doelings each year, selling the herd sires and buying new ones regularly. As the kids grow, they could turn out great or they could go the other direction, so you would "cull" them. "Cull" doesn't necessarily mean to send them to the possessing facility, it can just mean selling them to a person starting out with goats, and the cycle repeats. When I got goats a year and a half ago, I thought, who would ever show, what's the point, why would I keep so many kids every year and sell my buck? He's my baby! And here I am, going to start showing this fall and considering selling or wethering (most likely) my buck and getting a better one. It's kinda hopeless.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

I totally get that. but I don't understand the killing part. I don't get why people would kill them instead of finding them a different home? thank you!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

goathiker said:


> No no no... Wild Black Cherry


Wow thanks!! So that's a no because of cyanide, right?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sara+pumpkin said:


> but why? I don't understand why people cull the animals? because they don't produce any milk? aren't show quality? so what? if that's your purpose then don't buy them, or adopt them out. there are many humans that don't do anything and we don't cull them so why would we goats? just my opinion, please don't be offended.


Some of us eat goat meat. Our family eats goat, pig,cow,rabbit,chicken,turkey,duck,venison etc. That is my main reason for "culling"...also there are way too many goats and not enough homes. Goats are _livestock_ not kittens. They serve a lot of purposes, and meat is just one.Just my opinion.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Sara+pumpkin said:


> I totally get that. but I don't understand the killing part. I don't get why people would kill them instead of finding them a different home? thank you!


Almost everyone who culls is either eating them or referring to rehoming and not killing.

A lot of breeders will decide to slaughter animals instead of rehoming because the animal carries undesirable traits that shouldn't be passed down, and if they were to sell it's probable that they would be bred and perpetuate the trait.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

nygoatmom and deerbunnyfarm - very sorry, I should have re phrased what I said in the beginning. what I mean is culling and not eating the meat, or not even trying to re home them and killing them and not eating the meat. that's what I think is wrong. if you eat them, then you are using them for a purpose, so great!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

That's a common debate among breeders of any animal. Ultimately it comes down to your own feelings/experiences with your animals and what you believe their purpose is. Many dog breeders will cull perfectly healthy puppies that don't adhere to breed standards. It's part of breeding for shows and just comes down to personal belief.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

If someone culls (like you are referring to) it could mean CAE, CL, or Johne's disease. I think one or two can be transmitted to humans somehow. Maybe CL? Not quite sure, I'm not very familiar with those diseases. Or if they have really serious defects that you don't want to pass on. Or they're aggressive. I will never sell my aggressive goat, but I'm not going to eat him either.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

yeah didn't mean to start an argument and I hope I didn't offend anyone! I respect all of your beliefs and values!


----------



## goathiker

CL ad Johnes can be passed to humans very rarely. Mainly they are diseases that can never be gotten rid of and infect your barn and property. People can also carry the CAE virus but, that's actually not a bad thing. It doesn't affect humans but can protect them from HIV,AIDS, and Epstein Barr syndrome. One man who has AIDs has kept it in remission for 20 years with no drugs, by drinking CAE positive milk. 


When I say cull I'm either sending bucklings to slaughter or sending does to the veal farms. The veal farms don't care if they are nasty tempered, or what. All they care about is if they can get a milking machine hooked up to them twice a day. 


Yes, Black Cherry contains cyanide.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yes, Cl and Johnes I would cull for....and not eat the meat.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Let's add a new topic!  Suggestions? Not goat related.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Favorite hobby that's not goat related? I LOVE TO BAKE!


----------



## margaret

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> If you're breeding to have better goats each year and show them, you have to cull the ones that don't have the conformation you want. If you just started with goats they're probably just pets and will (possibly) start producing milk later on. You might have two or three does. Then you get a buck. And start learning about shows and conformation and so on. You might show with 4h. Then you start to retain the best doelings each year, selling the herd sires and buying new ones regularly. As the kids grow, they could turn out great or they could go the other direction, so you would "cull" them. "Cull" doesn't necessarily mean to send them to the possessing facility, it can just mean selling them to a person starting out with goats, and the cycle repeats. When I got goats a year and a half ago, I thought, who would ever show, what's the point, why would I keep so many kids every year and sell my buck? He's my baby! And here I am, going to start showing this fall and considering selling or wethering (most likely) my buck and getting a better one. It's kinda hopeless.


You're wethering Ebony?
Good decision


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I'm seriously considering it. With what you said about him needing more chest, he isn't the best match for Honey. Honey's chest starts at her shoulder :lol:


----------



## margaret

Lol, well his dam’s udder wasn’t exactly amazing either:lol:
I should have given you Elm instead, he was a lot nicer.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Did you end up using him to breed some of your does that fall?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> Favorite hobby that's not goat related? I LOVE TO BAKE!


I like to bake also! And I crochet (I have an etsy shop). We also have honey bees and a garden.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well, sad news....Daisy had trips last night and all three (2b1d) were dead when I found them.
So frustrating and sad!


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

I'm so sorry


----------



## COgoatLover25

So sorry New York, :hug: :'(


----------



## margaret

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Did you end up using him to breed some of your does that fall?


No, I think I sold him when I bought Adonis. 
I probably could have gotten a couple nice kids out of him though, seeing as he was Oreo's son. She's looking really nice as a 5/6 year old.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks guys...I'm feeling pretty deflated. It was my fault. I should have had her in a kidding pen....I was just trying not to hole her up until right before...thought I'd catch it but she fooled me  I'm so angry at myself.

Hard lesson learned...for sure.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

don't be hard on yourself. I'm sure you're a great goat mom and now you know for next time. It sucks, but try to think of it as a lesson


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Anyone feel like looking at a pedigree and helping me decide if I should go for this doeling?

I'm super conflicted right now about what to do!!


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Depends on the breed hehe


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nanaimo's still not giving up those kids today, silly girl.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Lamancha!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Have no idea about the LaMancha lines :shrug: sorry, I'm no help there lol


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Okay, udder pics?
Dams udder








Sire's dams udder


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The black doe has a much nicer udder.


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Hmm I don't know lamancha s either.

I don't like the sires dams udder. It has a great medial and is symmetrical but there's no fore udder. She also looks very narrow in general.

Dam looks to have a lot of capacity and globular shape but teats are very far out.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

I agree, would you buy a doeling from that pairing?


----------



## nicolemackenzie

What price?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

$175 with papers


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

If I got her, she'd be my first standard and also my first papered. Which means my kids would probably eventually be showing her kids in 4-h and I'd use her to breed minimanchas, hopefully getting into showing with mdga...


----------



## goathiker

Actually, the sires dam has a beautiful LaMancha udder... Different breeds are different shapes in more ways than just ears. You will find that udder the easiest to milk you ever saw before and very high producing. The tight medial is bred in for stability in rough country and to hold the udder firm even in the aged doe. A good LaMancha milks well into their teens...

I'll look up the bloodlines after I go feed...


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

I don't know lamanchas sorry!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I love the sires dam  very pretty  and at that price, why not try her out?!  lol!


----------



## NyGoatMom

So it's boring sitting here watching my goat grunt and moan and chew cud :lol: She really should go in the next 48 I would think.

Sorry, I know nothing about lineage of any goat breed


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh hey, question....so Daisy's trips died as you know...I milked her about halfway out tonight...when can I start stripping her out? Tomorrow morning? I only did half for now cause I wasn't sure if it'd throw her over the edge taking it all after her ordeal. She's pretty stressed out.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

goathiker said:


> Actually, the sires dam has a beautiful LaMancha udder... Different breeds are different shapes in more ways than just ears. You will find that udder the easiest to milk you ever saw before and very high producing. The tight medial is bred in for stability in rough country and to hold the udder firm even in the aged doe. A good LaMancha milks well into their teens...
> 
> I'll look up the bloodlines after I go feed...


Is there a way to look up milking stats on them?


----------



## CrazyDogLady

The milk from my ND does is so rich and creamy, it's close to half and half. Perfect for white Russians, I've discovered!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NyGoatMom said:


> Oh hey, question....so Daisy's trips died as you know...I milked her about halfway out tonight...when can I start stripping her out? Tomorrow morning? I only did half for now cause I wasn't sure if it'd throw her over the edge taking it all after her ordeal. She's pretty stressed out.


You can take it all now... I always milk my does out completely after... Even if they are kinda stressed... I just don't fret too much the first night if they are really worked up and won't let me have it all


----------



## nicolemackenzie

goathiker said:


> Actually, the sires dam has a beautiful LaMancha udder... Different breeds are different shapes in more ways than just ears. You will find that udder the easiest to milk you ever saw before and very high producing. The tight medial is bred in for stability in rough country and to hold the udder firm even in the aged doe. A good LaMancha milks well into their teens...
> 
> I'll look up the bloodlines after I go feed...


Lamanchas aren't my strong suit. Does she not look a bit narrow though?

For that price I think it would be worth it either way for your first registered standard.


----------



## margaret

I'd go for it at that price!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'd do it too


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Thanks everyone!! I thought it was a really good deal. I'm going to text her and ask if I can go by today and see the doelings and dam. She was born March 14th, will she be okay with my buckling for another few weeks or does he need to be separated before I bring her home?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

If this helps any, one of the doelings is the one in the middle, and the other is the sweetie climbing up the fence.


----------



## sassykat6181

For $175 I'd jump on that one in the middle. I like her a lot!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I agree...the one in the middle!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

That's what I thought too, love love love her topline... I have no pictures of the girl on the fence that shows her confirmation so I'll have to check her out in person. DH says she's the "coolest looking goat he's ever seen"!! 

I'm getting excited. Like, butterflies in my tummy excited.


----------



## COgoatLover25

A little late but I like her too, I say go for it!


----------



## margaret

That one in the middle is really nice!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like that one in middle a lot too!


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Very nice top line.  good luck


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Willow is home!!! She is the one from the middle. Soooo cute and sweet!! She likes eating dirt though....
















Amazing thing happened, while we were there one of her does gave birth to triplets!! My three year old and I got to watch from start to finish. It was amazing! Our first live kidding to watch.


----------



## margaret

She's gorgeous! Congrats! So pretty.
Lol, mine like to eat dirt too, not sure why:shrug:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Pretty girl


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So pretty!!

Yeah, my babies like too nibble dirt and stuff.. Probably feeling around and figuring stuff out 

And that's awesome you got to watch the kidding!


----------



## goathiker

They eat dirt when they need probios.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

goathiker said:


> They eat dirt when they need probios.


Wow, thanks!! Would it be fine if I gave her some tonight then?

She's so bouncy and fun! I'm really excited about her. Got to see her get tattooed too. It was quite the day!!


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

she's so adorable! congrats!!


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, probois never hurt anything. You can put a spoonful of yogurt in each of her bottles too.


----------



## goathiker

Remember that tiny, scruffy, malnourished ferret I rescued last year?


----------



## goathiker

He's grown a bit


----------



## sassykat6181

He looks really good!

Brought my bees home tonight....yippee!!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Awww super cute!! I've always wondered if ferrets make good pets.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Did you get a nuc or a package? And what kind of hive do you have? We have one langstroth hive and are picking up two packages on Tuesday to go into two top bar hives dad made. Top bar hiving is a more natural way of beekeeping, well see how it goes


----------



## sassykat6181

I got a nuc from the president of the local bee club. He put the 5 frames right into my 10 frame deep hive body. Then we left it for a bit so the bees could all settle down. 
It was cool looking at all the frames. He showed me the brood, pollen and honey. Plus the queen! I am so excited. 
I wanted to start with 2 hives, but moneywise it's just not in the cards this year. Let me know how your top bars go, I'm curious. The other guy picking up bees tonight bought one of those flow hives.


----------



## CritterCarnival

goathiker said:


> He's grown a bit


He's gorgeous!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow that goat is adorable! And so is the ferret! I might be going to look at some goats tomorrow too lol


----------



## sassykat6181

Here's the moonspot on my gold and white mini lamancha


----------



## sassykat6181

Here's the hive all set up. I added a top feeder this morning and opened up their "door"


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Wow that goat is adorable! And so is the ferret! I might be going to look at some goats tomorrow too lol


You're still going? Let us know how it goes!


----------



## COgoatLover25

sassykat6181 said:


> Here's the moonspot on my gold and white mini lamancha


Awe, she's really cute!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nice hive set up!

Love Willow...she's adorable 

Jill, years ago I had a ferret like yours...named him Scooter....he was a barrel of laughs!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

So the weirdest thing just happened...

On a local goat group on fb I noticed a comment from the man who I got Basil and Barli from. I hadn't known he had a fb and naturally, I went to see his profile. He has pictures of Basil and Barli being born to a different goat than who he said their mom was!!! He must have grafted them onto a different doe, because I witnessed them nursing from a ND but the mom was actually an elf eared minimancha! He also had pictures up of the sire, who was thankfully the sire he told me, but he's an elf eared lamancha...soooo... My girls are 3/4 lamancha? So weird....


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

wow that's not cool... why would he tell you they had a different mom?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh man...not cool


----------



## NyGoatMom

Not sure yet...but Madeline *might* be in early labor....gosh I hope so....thought I saw a couple contractions today....we'll see.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Sara+pumpkin said:


> wow that's not cool... why would he tell you they had a different mom?


I have no idea.

The only thing I was thinking is that she may have passed soon after kidding so he put the babies on another doe and then didn't want to explain how she passed... Because he definitely didn't have that doe there when I got them. She actually looks really nice from the photos, nicer than the doe he passed off as their mom, and he sold them for way cheap, so I don't think he was trying to get more for them or anything. It's just so...strange. But, he also told me they were boy/girl and then I got them home and realized they're both girls so....

He also had pictures of them as newborns and they both have a strange red rash looking thing on their noses and lips. It looks like road rash or something. Any ideas what that could have been? It doesn't look like soremouth to me, more like they had skinned up noses.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

what the heck. maybe he abuses his goats? or he just has no knowledge whatsoever ever and doesn't know what's going on.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

I've been trying to figure it out but I really don't know. From photos and in person his goats looked very healthy and loved. He takes them on walks every afternoon and has a pretty ideal goat setup. But, obviously didn't bother to verify the gender of the two babies. He also told me the wrong birthdate. People are just so weird...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sounds like he is overloaded and just can't remember. I wouldn't jump to the conclusion of abuse. Maybe they got into something...


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

hm... I'm not saying anything is for sure at all... just putting out ideas. that's really weird.


----------



## MoonShadow

Ugh, Thunder acted like I had murdered him today, when I gave him his 2nd Ivermec shot. He ran:horse: around the barn screaming and then he flopped over, got back up ran around again screaming and flopped over again.:dazed: . . me and my younger brother then held him until he recovered enough to walk into his dog house and snuggle in the wood chips. after that(like 5 second later) I brought out the grain and put some in their trough, and of course he ran out like nothing happened and pushed the others aside to get first dibs. Thunder is out in the field playing and eating now, he will probably hate me for while but he's alive.:eyeroll: Oh gosh, these goats are going to be the END of me!!!! :brickwall::faint: If my brother wasn't there I probably would have had a heart attack and died on the barn floor.:ROFL:

Also, its sunny today which is GREAT, makes everything better Lol!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

MoonShadow said:


> Ugh, Thunder acted like I had murdered him today, when I gave him his 2nd Ivermec shot. He ran:horse: around the barn screaming and then he flopped over, got back up ran around again screaming and flopped over again.:dazed: . . me and my younger brother then held him until he recovered enough to walk into his dog house and snuggle in the wood chips. after that(like 5 second later) I brought out the grain and put some in their trough, and of course he ran out like nothing happened and pushed the others aside to get first dibs. Thunder is out in the field playing and eating now, he will probably hate me for while but he's alive.:eyeroll: Oh gosh, these goats are going to be the END of me!!!! :brickwall::faint: If my brother wasn't there I probably would have had a heart attack and died on the barn floor.:ROFL:
> 
> Also, its sunny today which is GREAT, makes everything better Lol!!!


:lol: :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Drama queens! :roll: lol! I find sometimes my boys are more so drama queens then the does! Lol!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I totally agree! The boys are ridiculous!

Any ideas how long after a doe drops as to when she'll kid? Please tell me it's hours...not days! :lol:


----------



## goatygirl

NyGoatMom said:


> I totally agree! The boys are ridiculous!
> 
> Any ideas how long after a doe drops as to when she'll kid? Please tell me it's hours...not days! :lol:


Every goat is different. My sisters doe went 7 hours and mine had never gone less than an hour after dropping.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yay Olivia!! You said hours in both cases!!! :stars: I hope so ray:


----------



## sassykat6181

I go by ligaments


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, I'm trying to but I'm not good at it :/

Quick question everyone....a nubian that freshened on 3/4 with a single is being milked once a day and they are getting 2-3 cups....doesn't that sound really low? Could be feed though.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Same here ^ 
I've had some look to have dropped a few days before kidding... Lol.. So it depends on the Goat


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hey Skyla...did you see my question about the nubian doe? Thoughts?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Whoops! It was on a second page! I didn't see it lol! Sorry!

Is she a FF? Or has she freshened before?


----------



## NyGoatMom

I honestly don't know...but found out she had a buckling on 3/4 that died....so she is only being milked once a day and no kid on her


----------



## NyGoatMom

I assumed she would have since she's 3 but...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well, off to milk and feed bottle babies...again :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hmm.. Well... 
If she only had a single, being milked once a day, and could *possibly* be an FF, and you said feed isn't that great? It could be a mixture of it all.. Is she mourning the loss of the kid?


----------



## nicolemackenzie

I'd say mix of diet and early loss of kid plus it was only a single to begin with. You could try milking more often and upping her food to encourage production or just let it be and hope for better next year.


----------



## nicolemackenzie

My Nubian gets soft ligs and starts changing shape the day she delivers.

About 12 hours she loses ligaments.

Over the next few hours her rump gets steep and she looks hollow and dropped.

Noticed changes in the morning and had kids by 9-10pm that night.

She's very obvious and predictable. But they're all different.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

probably a dumb question, but what are/is FF?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sara+pumpkin said:


> probably a dumb question, but what are/is FF?


FF is First Freshener, or a doe that has kidded/freshened(coming into milk) for the first time


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

okay!' thanks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No problem


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I had a little friend while I was milking Mocha tonight ️ little Dipstick hehe!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok, thanks guys...hoping to go check her out if Madeline ever kids...lol...I don't think she's mourning her kid...been a month but I noticed she is a little thin so I am assuming she could eat more....you know these dairy does!


----------



## sassykat6181

Not sure if anyone here knows of LulaRoe, but I just scored a pair of leggings with bees on them. Woohoo!


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol...cool!

I figured out that the buck was in with Madeline starting 21 weeks ago....so she can't possible hang on too much longer, can she?? :lol:


----------



## goathiker

That coat on little Dipstick is cute BUT, it looks rather shocking when you scroll through the page :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Agreed Jill


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

I'm glad someone else said it, because when I first saw that picture I stared for waaaay too long trying to figure out what I was looking at and briefly thought it involved guts and insides....


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

PLEASE HELP!!! I don't know of anyone is familiar with baby chicks but I have one that is looking like its dying and I need help!! it just lays in the corner and gets trampled and now it is just falling over, I have her inside, she is chirping but won't open her eyes. she also is a lot smaller then the others. I tried to give her some water and she took it, but looked as if she was trying to throw up after. she's just laying on the ground Chirping and not moving. she is about a week old.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! Sorry guys :lol:
My sisters get mad at me when I use that blanket cause they think it looks like a rug or a couch lol!

So, I think two of my does have mastitis... :sigh: 
I tested everyone... One of them had a bloody clump squirt out on the test... The other one had no clots at all, but the test had a slight tint of blue to it, and she freshened uneven... :/
Neither of them have a temp, or anything.. Ugh... I can't take this year anymore already! Lol!

Gonna grab some ToDay after work tomorrow.. I give an antibiotic with it too right? I know when I had a doe with it years ago I did... But I can't remember if I used LA-200 or Pen....


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

please read my chick message!


----------



## goathiker

Do you have your chicks on pine chips?



Skyla, get a jar of garlic oil gelcaps and give her the oil of 4 twice a day on her grain with the Today. It will clear up the infection quicker than injecting antibiotics.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

yes they are, I took the sick one off and is now on a towel


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok thanks Jill! 

Sorry Sara+pumpkin.. I didn't see your post!

I'm not a big chicken person so I'm not quiet sure... I'm sorry


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

okay thank you. i know it's not about goats so I'm sorry but I'm in a panic!!!


----------



## goathiker

It's common for chicks to plug their craw with undigestible pine chips and starve to death. I don't think that there is anything you can do about it. You could try massaging the craw and giving small amounts of runny wet chick mash. If the craw is full though, there's nothing to be done that I know of.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Do you have any save a chick? If not all you can do is try a little sugar water...


----------



## NyGoatMom

How old is the chick? Sometimes they just die from the stress of shipping..


----------



## NyGoatMom

Guess I've been lucky...never had a problem with pine shavings....but mine are not real small...


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

I have save a chick and I'm trying to give it to her.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That makes sense Jill... Hmm. Pretty interesting actually... 
My best friend is a chicken freak you'd think I'd know more lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's all you can do...sadly some just don't make it.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

okay. I feel horrible. I get so attached!


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

and she is about a week old


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, I know. It's sad! 

Is her crop full? or has she not been eating?


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

I don't know. i don't think she's been eating, but I'm not sure. it was hard to tell her apart from the others until she didn't move!


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

she died.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh, sorry :hug: Usually once they show illness, it's too late. You did what you could.


----------



## goathiker

Isn't it awesome when the low life neighbor decides to move just when you're sick of him and his jacked up friends???


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yes^^ :thumb:


----------



## margaret




----------



## sassykat6181

Oh my...cuteness overload!


----------



## NyGoatMom

super cute


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Way too cute!!


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

so cute


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Happy/sad day today. I sold my first goat.

She's the PB Nubian my husband bought me as a present 3 years ago. She is my foundation for my Nubian herd...but she just hasn't been a good fit.

I had a really good feeling when I met the people who bought her. They are very nice and I think she'll fit better in their herd. I think they'll be very happy with her.

And I am due to have a baby myself soon so one less goat to milk is good.

But still... A little sad to see her go.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I know how you feel :hug:


----------



## ThreeHavens

That's a sad thing, but it's a relief when you are able to find a good home for a goat who isn't a fit at your place. One of my first goats just didn't fit in and it was stressful. She's doing great at her new home.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok, so for the first time all week, I am leaving the house. Madeline, I said "I AM LEAVING THE HOUSE" :lol: 
Hahaha....I hope to start labor by telling her I am leaving for a few....ray:


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

DH came home with a truck full of lumber and started building my permanent goat house!!! Eeeek!! If anyone has any fun ideas let me know!! I've been drawing up plans all day.  Super happy girl over here!


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Thanks, I'm glad she's going somewhere where she'll be well cared for. They were very excited.


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Yay good luck with the project. Always make it a little bigger than you think you will need.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

nicolemackenzie said:


> Yay good luck with the project. Always make it a little bigger than you think you will need.


Oh yeah, we have that covered. Ideally I want to only have four does, so this will be more than enough room. We'll have one stall in this one, steps up to the roof with railings and a slide, a big loafing area inside and a covered deck, and that's in addition to a separate goat "hut" and another stall in my barn with my milking area and hay storage. So hopefully I'll be all set with very happy goats!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Brielle's udder this morning milking, I'm pretty pleased with it...


----------



## COgoatLover25

deerbunnyfarm said:


> DH came home with a truck full of lumber and started building my permanent goat house!!! Eeeek!! If anyone has any fun ideas let me know!! I've been drawing up plans all day.  Super happy girl over here!


Nice! Good luck! Make sure you post pics


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh Lindsay!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow deerbunnyfarm...looking good!

Nice udder on that doe Colorado!


----------



## MoonShadow

I was taking pictures of my goats yesterday and caught this picture of Joshua and Janie. The looks on their faces though!!:lol:


----------



## margaret

Oh wow Lindsey, her udder looks awesome!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Haha, thanks guys


----------



## sassykat6181

Just got done trimming hoofs, giving two does their cdt and Bose and pulled blood on two of three does I need to send in. Couldn't find the vein on the third one for the life of me. Grrr


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: Yonnah...that is funny!


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Dinner time was very quiet at the goat barn tonight....

And calm and relaxing...

She'll be missed but I think we did the right thing for all of us.

And her babies are taking bottles like champs. I think her yearling daughter was more upset than they are.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> Brielle's udder this morning milking, I'm pretty pleased with it...
> View attachment 106558


Very nice!


----------



## NyGoatMom

So JuJu is giving 5 lbs of milk a day at only 6 days fresh...as a FF. What do you guys think of that?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What breed is she Stephanie? That sounds pretty good for a FF definitely more than Galaxy was giving at 6 days fresh


----------



## NyGoatMom

1/2 nubian 1/2 alpine


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Lots of progress being made!! We stayed up late last night working on it, of course now today it's raining on the only day DH has off this week.























We're making lots of plans for shelves/ramps for them to climb and sleep on, and I'm looking at plans to build a good hay feeder. Any ideas or considerations for that?


----------



## COgoatLover25

This is just not right


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

holy crud. that's a lot of kids!


----------



## MoonShadow

7 kids!!!!!!! My congratulations to mamma goat, she has gone above and beyond the call of duty!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh my' that doe must have been HUGE! Lol!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Too many :crazy:


----------



## NyGoatMom

How about having that lot at your place Jill :lol: :lol:


----------



## goathiker

No thanks :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: :ROFL: Not here!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Does anyone know if chickenpox can spread from people to goats?


----------



## Wildside

DANG 4562 pages. That's a lot of chat. Several years worth I 'reckon. 

Thought I'd introduce myself on here. 
Yo. I'm a young woman who once breed Alpines for 4-H and who now has her sights set on Goat packing. Looking forward to meetin' you all and learnin' from your experience.


----------



## goathiker

Welcome, are you coming to rendy?


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol...it is a lotta chat! But we all get along so well on TGS I think. Welcome


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi!  I haven't been here since the beginning but I sure do enjoy this chat room


----------



## NyGoatMom

Just fed babies and checked Madeline...again. Sigh...she is never going to give them up!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What day is she on?? You are up really late!


----------



## Wildside

Coming to Rendy? I don't know what that is. When I say 'meeting' I just mean getting to know you guys through here. 

Thank you for the warm welcomes


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Licorice trying to see what mom is doing on the stand


----------



## NyGoatMom

HappyCaliGoats said:


> What day is she on?? You are up really late!


Don't have a date :/ I have been up every couple hours all week :ZZZ:  I think we will have babies today!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Yay can't wait to see more baby pics! 


Quick question for anyone, I'm getting a new doeling on Sunday and she's going to need cocci TX and deworming, and I'll probably need to bolus her too. How should I space all of that out? Or is it okay to do all at once?


----------



## NyGoatMom

I like to do cocci first and copper...then wait a couple days and deworm...unless she is pale.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Question....can a doe that's the size of a yearling at 2 1/2 ever "catch up" in size?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Probably, if she is fed well and not bred until the desired size. I know wethers can grow until 6 and I think does only don't do that because they are bred and put their energy into kids and milk.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I hope you're right


----------



## MoonShadow

Season 3 of "When Calls The Heart" has ended.:tears: I am in despair. :lol:
Well, at least I still have "Heartland". I haven't watched any new episodes for months, just so I could binge
watch it when,"When Calls The Heart" ended its season. I hope I don't have to wait till 2017 for season 4 though. :faint:
I shall go hug my goats now, they shall comfort me. :sigh: ;-) Lol


----------



## goathiker

Wildside said:


> Coming to Rendy? I don't know what that is. When I say 'meeting' I just mean getting to know you guys through here.
> 
> Thank you for the warm welcomes


You won't find very many goat packers on here, just a few who aren't quite as traditional. See, a few years ago Goat spot absorbed their forum as the same people bought both forums and felt that the pack goat one was too unused to make a phone app out of by itself. When the forums merged, all the goat packers got mad, ran off to another part of the internet, and started their own forum.

I had already been a member here for a long time when that happened. I find the people are much friendlier and more willing to learn new ways.

Here's what I mean bu Rendy, it only happens once a year http://www.napga.org/category/rendezvous/


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

how much grain do you give you're doe in milk?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

It depends. Is she a large breed or a mini? A really heavy milker or not? A FF?


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

she's in her last month of pregnancy, and she is a big Nubian! she's a FF


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

MoonShadow said:


> Season 3 of "When Calls The Heart" has ended.:tears: I am in despair. :lol:
> Well, at least I still have "Heartland". I haven't watched any new episodes for months, just so I could binge
> watch it when,"When Calls The Heart" ended its season. I hope I don't have to wait till 2017 for season 4 though. :faint:
> I shall go hug my goats now, they shall comfort me. :sigh: ;-) Lol


My mom and sister love that series! I've yet to watch it.. Too busy!
Haven't watched Heartland in a LONG time and need to catch up on it too! Lol!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Sara+pumpkin said:


> she's in her last month of pregnancy, and she is a big Nubian! she's a FF


I give my Alpines 2lbs each per day when I'm not milking them, when in milk they get a lot more to make them behave on the milk stand :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hey can you guys check out my thread on Madeline? "Can a goat start/stop labor? Madeline"
I'm worried


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok ...think she has more time...hoping by tonight...sheesh...I'm getting tired!


----------



## margaret

They really love to drive you crazy, don't they?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Margaret...I have had one of us checking her hourly for a week around the clock..:lol: crazy is an understatement! :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol, hope everything goes good New York 

Anyways, Moon decided to have her kiddos today


----------



## NyGoatMom

What?? Where are the pics??!! You know I'm over the moon for Moon :lol:


----------



## goathiker

HEY, don't touch those ligs :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

LOL...was wondering if you saw that! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

She certainly doesn't lack for appetite. I'm just listening to audiobooks anyway.


----------



## NyGoatMom

She eats like this all the time....she's a very deep bodied doe too..pics don't do her justice.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Last year Clarabelle was kidding(literally had a bubble coming out) and was eating hay!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Here's a pic for proof! My girls are pigs!! They have very large rumens lol


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

We're making progress!!!!

Question though, what do you all use to keep everyone's food separate? I was thinking putting individual dishes along a wall with short leashes or something like that... But I'm having trouble finding a design. Any ideas?



















We've been working on this almost nonstop. I'm so excited!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nice!! I agree with seperate areas and dishes for a small herd. I need to find a way to do that for off season feeding. It'd sure be a lot easier to give to each what I wanted...

Very nice job you guys are doing!!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Thank you!! 

I was originally thinking I'd just feed them all separately on the milk stand but... Now I'm realizing that I'm just too lazy for all of that.  

DH is getting REALLY into this project. He's adding a staircase, railing around the roof, and a slide. Haha!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Awesome...I'm jealous!! I totally agree with separate feeding stations


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Can't help with the barn plans, I always grained mine on the stand. 

Busy day yesterday, had to go up to my daughters house to induce her mare, bring the other into heat since she hasn't cycled/had an obvious heat for about 8-9 months, and we put her 16, almost 17yr old dog to sleep. 

The pregnant mare just wasn't going to give up the foal on her own, and she was overfed. She had been leaking milk and waxing for 3 weeks straight, her rear was just mush, and she just wasn't going to give it up I don't think. I checked her before I induced, nothing, closed cervix, wasn't going to have the baby. So I gave her a shot of lute, 15 minutes later she started ringing her tail, laying down, getting up, repeating the process, looking at her belly and just looked miserable. 30 minutes later she plopped back down, shifted around a little bit and resumed that uncomfortable look. About 10 minutes later she started laying flat and coming back up, just a few minutes later her water broke and there was a foot! Had to pull on the baby a bit as it was quite large, she tore a bit but nothing too bad. Sadly, it is a boy! :lol: But mom and baby are both doing great. 
I've never had anything give birth an HOUR after I've induced, that was insane!! For the record, I've also never had to induce a mare before, but that isn't normal I don't think.... :lol:

She needed to be induced though, the baby was huge and her abdominal muscles were tearing. She has the worst post baby belly on any animal that I have ever seen. Her stomach is so stretched out and squishy, saggy, and wrinkly, she's probably never going to tone back up all the way. She's about a 600lb mare, and the baby was 93lbs, he should have been closer to 60! :shock:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Here's a good pic for showing her deep body.Just took it...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Good grief, 93 pounds! Wow!


----------



## COgoatLover25

NyGoatMom said:


> What?? Where are the pics??!! You know I'm over the moon for Moon :lol:


Lol, well it's not like they were flashy or anything  2 girls 1 boy


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow Lacie....thats a lot going on!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

COgoatLover25 said:


> Lol, well it's not like they were flashy or anything  2 girls 1 boy
> View attachment 106710


OMG!! My mouth just dropped open :lol: :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goathiker

That looks really promising


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Look at those snazzy kids!  
Congrats!!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Wow!! They're gorgeous!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I would die if I had snazzy kids like that....I'd take a buck or a doe! Ok, one of each...on second thought, why leave just one ? :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

goathiker said:


> That looks really promising


what does?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Haha, thanks everyone, I'm so glad I got moonspots from her this year!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I would be too :drool:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

beautiful, healthy looking kids


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow Lacie! Poor mare!

Lindsey congrats!! Are you keeping them all?


----------



## margaret

Congrats Lindsey! They're gorgeous! BTW, how old is Moon now?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Basil sure is happy!!

Today might be the first time I've ever been thankful for Frozen. Because of Frozen, I was able to get the siding up while my one year old napped and my three year old happily vedged out.


----------



## MoonShadow

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> My mom and sister love that series! I've yet to watch it.. Too busy!
> Haven't watched Heartland in a LONG time and need to catch up on it too! Lol!


Me and my Mom love to watch it together! It's basically the only tv we watch all week, we are pretty busy as well, so we get pretty exited! Plus, there must always be snacks lol!! When you get time WATCH IT, its amazing!!! Lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Wow Lacie! Poor mare!
> 
> Lindsey congrats!! Are you keeping them all?


Pretty sure the buck kid is spoken for, the doe kids will stay here until after their first freshening so I can evaluate them better.



margaret said:


> Congrats Lindsey! They're gorgeous! BTW, how old is Moon now?


Moon is 4


----------



## goathiker

Arrggg, really???? http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f184/escaped-new-kid-186019/


----------



## sassykat6181

Oh my! She's a goner once it's dark.


----------



## goathiker

I know, and she already gave up. My family may not always understand me but, they and the neighbors would be on the backside of the pasture pushing her back toward home, for me if not for the little. Last I knew werewolves were extinct, it always has amazed me that some people never go out in the dark to do anything even if it's important.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

I agree.  Flashlights exist for a reason...


----------



## COgoatLover25

So sad  maybe by some miracle it'll turn out.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ummm....I wouldn't give up. I'd be out all night....flashlight and goats in tow.....hope it makes it.


----------



## goathiker

What happens when a squall moves in and cools the weather a bit Sadly, I was sitting there first.


----------



## MoonShadow

That poor baby!! I would look till I literally couldn't look any longer! Flashlights and coats, use them!!!!!!
This is the reason I put my new goat baby's in a stall in the barn and have them bond with me for a few days before setting them free with the others, this is also why all my baby's get bells!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Bells are a good idea. But I also put a goat in quarantine for a while until I know she/he knows me....especially a kid.


----------



## goathiker

I usually buy kids that I can bottle feed for a couple weeks even if they are of an age to be weaned. My whole property is fenced with 5 foot chain link just in case though. If they got loose here they would end up on the highway.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wasn't there a story last year of two newborn kids that went missing? And they were found days later alive somehow?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Don't remember....


----------



## NyGoatMom

I need a cot in my barn.


----------



## goathiker

:lol: It does help.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ugh...everyone is working tomorrow so I am up all night....started a chat room on Madeline's stream....figured we'd all be moving in as long as she's taking :/


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Soo.... If anyone is bored and wants to check out my new thread..... I'm kinda anxious and tentatively stoked right now....  http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?p=1977586


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol..I see


----------



## CanucksStar-17

Last autumn three of my sisters cows and 2 calves escaped from their pen, it was late when I did chores so it was dark out, even though they weren't my cows I was out there with a dying flashlight searching everywhere, searched our whole 18 acres and moved onto our neighbours field I finally found them in the far end of the neighbours field, I was able to catch two of the cows and I led those two and the others followed. I didn't realize till I got inside that I had been searching for close to three hours, by myself. I still have no idea how my flashlight battery didn't die. It was during bear season and I was out there alone, I normally wouldn't go anywhere outside by myself but I was so worried about my sisters cows I would do anything. So even when they aren't your animals if their lives are at stake then you better start looking.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So I guess my 'Children' say I need a hair cut too!  lol!
Just came in from milking and feeding babies, and didn't realize one of the kids got ahold of my hair I between sips of milk! Lol!


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahaha cute  They like my daughters hair too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I guess I just need to get it cut sooner than later lol! Before they give me horrible layers haha!


----------



## NyGoatMom

You could start a new trend...call it "Caprine ends"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! I could!


----------



## goathiker

I think I have the hair cut, one side is 2 inches shorter than the other.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol:


----------



## ThreeHavens

That's why I have a pixie cut, hahaha!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hair clips


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We all feel the same pain! :lol:


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Hey, a goat haircut is cheaper than a salon...and heck, with the trends these days I think we could start something!! Just need to spread the word... #goatcuts #youknowyourejealous #gottabuyanewgoattocutmyherrrrrr


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hahah!!!

So, apparently, my yearling buck thinks he's still a baby and the Lambar is his and not for the babies.... *sigh* now I have to figure out how to keep it out for the kids and not let him get it...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh I hate when they do things like that! Big babies :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me too! LOL! I can't put my babies on with my does, because some of them are leaving on bottles soon, and I was dealing with mastitis in some of them so they have meds in them that I don't want the babies sucking out lol... 
And now I have him drinking their milk! Lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

That's hilarious! :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

So that's what happens to bottle babies when they grow up :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Soooo...if any of you didn't know. I have a barn cam up for Madeline...who is never going to kid, but it's there just in case :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yup, that's what happens Lindsey! :ROFL: 

Oh I didn't know! I'll have to go take a peek


----------



## margaret

Lol Skyla. 
I had a yearling who still thought she was a bottle baby, would attack me for a bottle and chug the whole thing:ROFL:


----------



## NyGoatMom

A yearling? lol


----------



## CanucksStar-17

My two year old bottle baby would drink from the bottle I was giving to her kids. I still have two goats now that try to drink milk from a bucket that is supposed to be going to the calf. They are both pregnant with their first kids, smh. That's the problem with bottle babies!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

margaret said:


> Lol Skyla.
> I had a yearling who still thought she was a bottle baby, would attack me for a bottle and chug the whole thing:ROFL:


:slapfloor:
And which goat was that?


----------



## margaret

That was Spruce:lol:


----------



## margaret

I'm competing in Mock Trial today...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yup... I've had a few yearlings, including this boy, who think they are still entitled to a bottle or Lambar! :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Geez....now goats are growing up entitled!?!?!


----------



## NyGoatMom

sassykat6181 said:


> Geez....now goats are growing up entitled!?!?!


:lol: :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:ROFL: :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## MoonShadow

My three year old wether still thinks he's entitled to a bottle! He just stares at it like hlala:until I give him some!!
I'm not gonna lie though, its kinda adorable!! :ROFL:


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahaha...what are ya gonna do? :shrug:


----------



## NyGoatMom

I hope Lacie comes on soon so I can torture her with Madeline's kidding thread :lol:


----------



## MoonShadow

:lol: !!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

My buck drinks from a bottle and he was dam raised :lol: But he'll eat anything. He likes herbal wormer and goes crazy over alcohol based immune booster. Not to mention dog bones, kibble, goat cheese, rice, oatmeal, cornmeal, and anything else we happen to put in the dogs' food. hlala: He used to take away my Pyr's food and eat it until I started separating them at feeding time.


----------



## NyGoatMom

So tired tonight....would love to just go to bed...but if I do, Madeline will surely kid.


----------



## sassykat6181

Sent blood in on 2 does for pregnancy and cae. Waiting is torture! I know they're cae negative, but not sure on the pregnancy. wish I'd been able to pull blood on the 3rd doe. Frustrating. Glad I kept track of breed dates just in case.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, Stephanie, I've already stalked her thread :lol: She'll have to give them up eventually!


----------



## goathiker

The property tax office sucked the soul out of my bank account :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Goodness gracious!! She lives...lol....so any guesses when?


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol...that stinks Jill!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's just sad Jill :lol: Mines at -$5 :lol: 

:chin: Hmm.... Well I have to be somewhere on Saturday, so hopefully then! I'll be gone mostly all day, so let her know :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Will do!! I figure the longest is one more week


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

This is the only site that seems to load at all with my crap internet at the moment. Stupid children on the xbox all the flipping time! :lol: 
I've been _trying_ to load akc, jeffers, ebay, anything at all that will load that is relevant to what I need to do but alas, this is the only site that loads :lol:


----------



## goathiker

She's not fooled, she knew I was gone all day today :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You tell her I will fly out there and induce her if I have to, she WILL have them! :lol: Probably not in 1hr flat like the mare, but, you know, eventually :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

I just can't believe it...she's making a complete fool out of me. I can wrap my fingers around her tail head no problem at all ??


----------



## NyGoatMom

That'd be great Lacie :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, I got the pups PRA-prcd tests results back today, by a crazy stroke of luck ALL the pups came back as "B"! Sarge's wild-type gene must have been really strong! :lol: I can't tell you how relieved I am that they're all fine though, I've only been freaking out for the last 2 weeks as well :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Quit feeding her, she'll have them soon :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol...out of boredom??

That's great about the puppies!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay for the puppies!!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Rosa delivered our 2nd set of triplets for this kidding season - (see birth announcements )
Years total 9 doelings and 4 bucklings
Finally had a doe year!!!


----------



## sassykat6181

So happy for you and the puppies!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I think more pics of the puppies are in order...


----------



## MoonShadow

Yay!!! So happy for you and the puppies!! I'm glad they're going to be alright!!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

That's awesome about the puppies!! I'm sure you're super relieved. I agree with more pics needed!!


----------



## margaret

That's awesome about the puppies Lacie!!
BTW, do you still have the bucklings or did you sell them? I'll PM you or email you soon.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Here's a couple of the pups. The big fat red one in the 1st pic is the one I call Hog Jaws :lol: He seems to be gaining slightly over 1lb every 3 days, he'll be a big one :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

margaret said:


> That's awesome about the puppies Lacie!!
> BTW, do you still have the bucklings or did you sell them? I'll PM you or email you soon.


They're both still here, but crap keeps hitting the fan, so I think we're selling all the buck kids on Sunday and drying up the does, possibly selling some of the yearlings too.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Those puppies are adorable ...and pudgy lil things


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Those pics are almost 2 weeks old, so they're even fatter and more roly-poly now :lol: They have rolls on their rolls :ROFL:


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahaha....how old are they now?


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> They're both still here, but crap keeps hitting the fan, so I think we're selling all the buck kids on Sunday and drying up the does, possibly selling some of the yearlings too.


oh darn.
I'm sorry to hear that
So you have buyers for them?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thinking Madeline is going to have them today


Yes, Lacie...how many will you keep?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Awww, they're so sweet!! Love chubby puppies...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Wow, glad that all the pups were Bs! They're adorable!  I love chubby puppies


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They're 7 weeks now, 8 weeks on Monday. 

Margaret, no, meat buyers. If I can get down there on sunday they're going to auction, haven't decided on the yearlings yet since two are/should be bred. I just dont have the time or money right now.


----------



## margaret

What a shame to send such pretty boys to auction 
If there was anyway to get them down here quickly you know I would take one.


----------



## sassykat6181

We picked 34 pounds of strawberries this morning. I'm on my second batch of jam. Already canned 12 pints and there's no end in sight!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Goathiker, or anyone else really, when you get the chance could you pretty, pretty, pretty please take a look at this and tell me if it's a good mix or if I should stick with Purina noble goat? This is the dairy mix from our local co-op.


----------



## sassykat6181

this is hilarious!


----------



## sassykat6181

Tolatrazuril is 50% off at horeprerace until Monday


----------



## NyGoatMom

sassykat6181 said:


> We picked 34 pounds of strawberries this morning. I'm on my second batch of jam. Already canned 12 pints and there's no end in sight!


Oh yum!! Sounds delicious!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> Tolatrazuril is 50% off at horeprerace until Monday


Gosh darn it, of corse  I don't get paid till Tuesday or Wednesday *sigh* lol


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

should i pasteurize my goats milk? she's cae negative, and in good health conditions. do you guys pasteurize?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Sara+pumpkin said:


> should i pasteurize my goats milk? she's cae negative, and in good health conditions. do you guys pasteurize?


That's a personal choice, some do some don't, it depends on your comfort level. When I was milking I didn't, but I was really strict about cleanliness. Just do your research so you can choose what's best for your family!


----------



## CrazyDogLady

I don't pasteurize, but I am careful about cleanliness. And my raw milk is so delicious, I love ND milk.


----------



## GodsGarden

I once was white. .....


----------



## sassykat6181

There's still some white 

I'm picking up my new lamancha doe next weekend. Her last buckling went to his new home today. She was milked at 9am and 6pm and gave up 8.6 pounds. Not a 12 hour fill and holding back for her kid. Wahoo!!! Can't wait for fresh milk again


----------



## NyGoatMom

haha Kat! I get to start keeping milk soon....I miss it too when I don't have it.
As for pasteurizing...we don't. I only pasteurize for lotion making.


----------



## goathiker

So yesterday we went fishing in the afternoon. Took the canoe out on North Lake, which should probably be called North Pond :lol: 
They stocked it last week with keeper trout so, hey just for fun and relaxation. 

Getting the canoe into said pond involves a lot of cussing and tripping over things :lol:

We are down there for about 3 hours and our favorite part of the evening comes, The Still. Right before twilight there's a still. The wind stops, the bugs, frogs, and animals are silent. You can literally hear nothing for that hour of the day in the woods, nothing moves. Anyway, just then a station wagon pulls up and 2 big guys with a toddler get out. DH and I are like great (dripping sarcasm). So, DH flubbs his casts on purpose and I'm just sitting with my line in. The guys try to fish through the Willows from the shore, getting frustrated. The kid starts crying, the peace is gone. I tighten my drag a bit and hide my pole behind the canoe. Suddenly the guys start saying how the fish aren't jumping, they must not have stocked after all. I start reeling slowly. Guess they don't know about the still. Finally they get behind behind the brush enough we can quickly land my fish. :lol:
I caught 3. 
After the guys left ducks started landing in the pond to rest. They are so neat, they sound like bombers coming in and their wings whistle. One duck I'd never seen before, it was like a big black and white Wood Duck and made a call like an elephant farting under water, literally. The others were our normal wild mallards. We stayed until the ducks flew off again.


----------



## sassykat6181

Love the still!


----------



## sassykat6181

These bees are driving me crazy. Instead of drawing comb in the open brood frames, they are building burr comb in the hivetop feeder. Grrr, so aggravated. Guess I need to get a different style feeder. I'll be calling the company today as this feeder was $30


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

We're going to have to get rid of one of our dogs...    

She keeps getting out to visit with a neighbor dog. She digs a hole, we fill it with concrete, she digs another hole. So I put her on a lead, mind you this is a lead inside of a six foot privacy fence, for ten minutes three times a day.... And this morning she snapped the lead, dug a brand new hole, and was in the neighbor's yard between the time I started a pot of coffee and changed my one year old's diaper. I just cannot supervise her 100% of the time and I don't know what else to do!! 

Just got a text from a different neighbor that our neighbor whose dogs she's doing to play with is going to wind up shooting her one of these days because they're scared of her. (She's a mastiff mix. Sweet as can be, but, mastiff looking.) Ugh!!!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Aaannnnnnd one of my does just literally belched and blew it in my face. I have never before seen a goat do anything remotely like that before, but no joke, huge belch and then she blew it directly at my face from less than ten inches away.

This is a Monday for sure.


----------



## sassykat6181

Can you run electric fence around the bottom?


----------



## ThreeHavens

deerbunnyfarm said:


> We're going to have to get rid of one of our dogs...
> 
> She keeps getting out to visit with a neighbor dog. She digs a hole, we fill it with concrete, she digs another hole. So I put her on a lead, mind you this is a lead inside of a six foot privacy fence, for ten minutes three times a day.... And this morning she snapped the lead, dug a brand new hole, and was in the neighbor's yard between the time I started a pot of coffee and changed my one year old's diaper. I just cannot supervise her 100% of the time and I don't know what else to do!!
> 
> Just got a text from a different neighbor that our neighbor whose dogs she's doing to play with is going to wind up shooting her one of these days because they're scared of her. (She's a mastiff mix. Sweet as can be, but, mastiff looking.) Ugh!!!


I'm so sorry to hear! Could you put a wire skirt around the bottom?

The picture is from Diamond Dog Racing. I think this is step one. After laying it out, I would attach it with those farm grade twisty whatchamacallits, and put a layer of rock or dirt over the wire. In fact I'd probably dig a just a little bit first, and then put the soil and grass back on top of it, once it's connected.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Hmmm, I'll talk to DH about it and see what he says. We have two toddlers, so electric fencing isn't an option. It's also a 3/4 acre lot with fence surrounding so that will be a huge cost and a really big project! But maybe he'd go for it, idk. This is our chicken killing dog who is also a bit too hyper around our kids, which we have to work around quite a bit, so I think his patience is running low with her. Honestly, mine is too. But, that's life with dogs!!

At least my goat house is coming along well!!


----------



## nicolemackenzie

deerbunnyfarm said:


> We're going to have to get rid of one of our dogs...
> 
> She keeps getting out to visit with a neighbor dog. She digs a hole, we fill it with concrete, she digs another hole. So I put her on a lead, mind you this is a lead inside of a six foot privacy fence, for ten minutes three times a day.... And this morning she snapped the lead, dug a brand new hole, and was in the neighbor's yard between the time I started a pot of coffee and changed my one year old's diaper. I just cannot supervise her 100% of the time and I don't know what else to do!!
> 
> Just got a text from a different neighbor that our neighbor whose dogs she's doing to play with is going to wind up shooting her one of these days because they're scared of her. (She's a mastiff mix. Sweet as can be, but, mastiff looking.) Ugh!!!


Ugh. I have a German Shepard with the heart of a Labrador and people are scared of him...so I know that feeling.

Have you tried an electric fence in addition to the fence?

Or could you make a pen that had concrete all the way around so she can't dig out?

Or both?

Hate to give her up or have her shot


----------



## nicolemackenzie

ThreeHavens said:


> I'm so sorry to hear! Could you put a wire skirt around the bottom?
> 
> The picture is from Diamond Dog Racing. I think this is step one. After laying it out, I would attach it with those farm grade twisty whatchamacallits, and put a layer of rock or dirt over the wire. In fact I'd probably dig a just a little bit first, and then put the soil and grass back on top of it, once it's connected.


This is a good idea too.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

sassykat6181 said:


> These bees are driving me crazy. Instead of drawing comb in the open brood frames, they are building burr comb in the hivetop feeder. Grrr, so aggravated. Guess I need to get a different style feeder. I'll be calling the company today as this feeder was $30


I hope you get things sorted out! Bees can be rather set in their ways  Our Langstroth is a mess. Brood on the supers, honey in the bottom brood box, we replaced the old brood in the upper brood box with top bars and now they HATE foundation. Won't touch it! We did get the top bar hives installed and working, we found both queens three days in a row after two and a half years of not being able to dying the Lamgstroth's queen. And another thing about that drat Langstroth.. They decided to have a supercedure and cut the queen's throat and raise a new queen. We looked in that whole hive up and down, didn't find any queens, larvae, our eggs, so she's been gone for a while.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

nicolemackenzie said:


> Ugh. I have a German Shepard with the heart of a Labrador and people are scared of him...so I know that feeling.
> 
> Have you tried an electric fence in addition to the fence?
> 
> Or could you make a pen that had concrete all the way around so she can't dig out?
> 
> Or both?
> 
> Hate to give her up or have her shot


I'll talk to DH about a pen for her. He came home from lunch and saw me a little overwhelmed, hanging clothes on the line because our dryer is broken, and just said that he's going to come up with something. So, I'm hopeful that he'll be able to do something!

We had talked about an underground fence but priced them out and it is way out of our budget to do that for the size of our lawn.

I may need to just rearrange my schedule so that I can walk her before the sun comes up and after it sets, and eliminate her outside play time altogether.... She has never been willing to go to the bathroom if she's on a leash though, she just stays in heel. I guess that's my fault....  Oye.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

nicolemackenzie said:


> Ugh. I have a German Shepard with the heart of a Labrador and people are scared of him...so I know that feeling.


I have heelers with the temperaments of alligators :lol:

One of the pups went to her new home yesterday, and the lady said she would let me know when she got into my town.... instead she just sent me a text that she was at my gate :shock: So I had to jump up and call a bunch of the dogs into the house and go grab the puppy, and when I started walking down the driveway to meet them at the gate, they were already on my property walking up the driveway!! 
Had I not heard the text, it would have been very, very bad! After we talked for a little bit they asked where the mom was, and I told them she's in the back because she for sure bites, especially men. And they were just like "Oh, our last one was that way, she was super protective!" etc. And all I could think is why in the world would you just walk onto someones property when they have maybe ten or so heelers running loose?!

She was a really... interesting lady too. Jet black died hair, straightest across bangs I've ever seen, the rest of her hair was in pigtails, and she had the biggest surprised look on her face, constantly. Anytime I opened my mouth to say something it was like I just blew her mind :lol: DH and I agreed that if she had red hair instead, she would look like an old, permanently surprised Wendy's girl :lol:


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

This is big scary Xena, working on training around the goats. She's just over a year old so still has that puppy streak... But is actually really well trained. Just a spazz sometimes!!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

We got her from a breeder who forged her parent's pedigree papers... She was sold to us as an English Mastiff. Then four days later we discovered she had parvo, and we gave her intensive care for weeks, she barely survived. And when her ears started pricking upright...no denying that's not an English Mastiff!! Ha.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh wow, yeah, definitely not pure mastiff  She's cute though. Sucks about the parvo part, glad she made it.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh wow, yeah, definitely not pure mastiff  She's cute though. Sucks about the parvo part, glad she made it.


Thanks.  She reminds me of Marmaduke.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've also discovered that there is no way to keep a Heeler in, if they want out, they will get out! They can dig their way under anything, they can spring over a 6 foot fence, they'll jump onto and climb over anything taller, they can chew threw chain link, wood can be shredded and I swear they can collapse their skeletons like rats! 
The only thing I can think of that would keep them in is getting some teeny square livestock panels and welding them to steel pipe to make kennel panels, and then you would also have to do a panel skirt and cover it, and put a roof on it. But that is WAY too expensive and I honestly don't care that much. Mine also open doors and gates so there is really no escaping them :lol:


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

My heeler mix was like that!! He opened windows, chewed through wood and wire, and could climb just about anything. He never went anywhere though; he escaped just to go sit on our front porch and terrorize the cars that drove by.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Jill yor fishing trip sounds amazing! I wish there was a place like that around here! And I wish I had a little boat lol! 

Last night my grandma gave me her tablet, maybe I will be able to get notifications now? We'll see! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It was 90 degrees here yesterday, so we went hiking and splashed around in the water a little bit. It was fun


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Woo hoo, alfalfa for $8/Bale.


----------



## KristiStone

Hey y'all! I haven't been around much, but I wanted to let y'all know that Willow delivered a baby doeling and a baby buckling last Wednesday. It wouldn't have been possible without Dee's help with the buck rag she sent, so thank you Dee!   

Here are the babies:








Willow and the little girl.









The little boy.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Congrats Kristi!! You are very welcome They are adorable!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Congrats on the kids!

She's a cute dog but I find my patience wears thin with digging....we slapped up electric and stopped that right away....they learned right fast! :lol:


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

NyGoatMom said:


> Congrats on the kids!
> 
> She's a cute dog but I find my patience wears thin with digging....we slapped up electric and stopped that right away....they learned right fast! :lol:


My husband says he's going to rig up a temporary electric fence this weekend and see if that deters her, at least for the time being. I just got back from a brisk hour long walk with her and will be waking up before the sun from now on so we can fit walks in before DH leaves for work also. So, weight loss/better dog, if my willpower can hold out!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Double bonus! :lol: 

I'm starting a calorie counting diet tomorrow. After I quit smoking, I gained weight  but I'm ready to take it off now!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

I was one of those really lucky women that puked nonstop throughout both pregnancies, had the babies, and then gained a bazillion pounds while breastfeeding. Lol! 

I should diet but, ehh, is it bad that I really just don't care? DH is comfortable with the extra forty pounds on me and I kinda like the lack of male attention I get now....


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Darn it, I'm already talking myself out of even attempting to lose weight... ^^^^ Heehee....


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahaha! You're not on my team :lol: I have about 60 to lose...ugh....


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Yeah, you don't want me on your team for sure. I'm like "Hey, I walked for an hour AND did all the chores today so....ice cream sandwich? Oreos dipped in peanut butter? Pringles??"


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

We could start a TGS weight loss thread!! 



But I promise to just lurk.


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: I'm really a carb addict ...sigh...but I can lose, I just have to get on track. Once I am on a diet for a week, it gets easier. It's that first week....


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

I hear ya!! You'll do fine! I like my carbs too. Carbs...sweets...sugary drinks...lol!


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahaha...I like rice,pasta,bread...............but I can do it...I was really anemic for a long time and had nooooo energy. Once I fixed that I am much better off.


----------



## goatygirl

I suck at gaining weight. Since I was little I could never gain as much weight as my twin sister. It got really depressing when I started catching up to her tho.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm with you Stephanie.. I gained a lot of weight after I quit smoking... and I was already over my ideal so I'm ready to loose about 30# the only problem is I don't have the energy to exercise or the self control to eat healthy.. I need burritos in my life


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol...well I am changing gears...I am going to do atkins instead. Lots of meat, eggs and such. It gets boring, but it works really well. 

Say, does anyone have suggestions for a picky doe? JuJu eats sooooo slowly on the stand. She picks through everything to get around the alfalfa :/ She didn't do that so much when she had competition for food.I worry about her balance of calcium/phosphorus. I was thinking of maybe trying more calf manna instead since it is balanced. What do you think? I don't want her production to go down..


----------



## sassykat6181

Look at these ugly Heeler Pups!
http://greenville.craigslist.org/grd/5549483280.html


----------



## sassykat6181




----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

sassykat6181 said:


> Look at these ugly Heeler Pups!
> http://greenville.craigslist.org/grd/5549483280.html


Those are awful! :lol: Definitely not purebred with those colors and the blue eyes, and just look at the parents :lol:


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

okay but those pups are adorable


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

good news, I took deposits on 2 of my bucklings today. Only 2 more to go.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

soooo... I need some help. my doe(gonna kid soon), well her back end(where the baby comes out) is turning black. a spot on her teats is also turning black. I wiped it with a baby wipe, but nothing came off.... I have before and after pictures if you'd like.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

I saw that on another thread, people said it's common.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

okay thank you


----------



## NyGoatMom

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> good news, I took deposits on 2 of my bucklings today. Only 2 more to go.


Congrats!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Little PO'd over here with some not so great news. My idiot sons two dogs got out and killed every chicken on the property and Coup's buckling while he was supposed to be watching the house for a bit. Needless to say he obviously wasn't watching anything and apparently wasn't listening either. None of the other goats seem to have any bites or scratches, they just singled out her kid and killed him. They don't even eat what they kill, it's just sport to them. UGH! :GAAH:
I give him one thing to do and I come back to the carnage his dogs left behind. He's really testing my patience for him lately. :hair:
If I wasn't trying to be a nicer person those dogs would already be in the ground.....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh no Lacie! That's awful  How many chickens did they get?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I didn't have many to start with, but it looks like 9 of them and my peahen is nowhere to be found


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh man...if I were your son, I wouldn't be anywhere to be found either! That sucks ...how old was Coups buckling?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Just turned a month old on Sunday, he was doing really well too. I grafted him onto Babette and he was about 40lbs now, would have been a beautiful buck. What a waste. 
I was going to take all the bucks to the auction on sunday but I stayed home instead, maybe he would have been better off at the auction.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But on the bright side, all but one pup is left here, he goes on saturday. 

Russel from the feed store bought one of the red females for his sons wife, for their anniversary. His son came up and got her on tuesday after he stood me up all day on sunday (jerk! :lol: ) and I got to meet his wife.... holy cow I expected a lady a heck of a lot younger! Justin is 27 or so, he's about the same age as my 2nd daughter, and his wife has to be at least my age! My oldest daughter met her probably 10 years ago and she was in her 40's then, so she's at least my age right now. She's had one too many face lifts too :lol: Her eyebrows are pulled up so high they are in the middle of her forehead, and her hair is just thrashed, she's trying a little too hard to be Barbie :lol: 
I could have sworn he married a young girl a few years ago, not her...I'm mean, I'm glad he's happy and all but wow! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Man, so sorry...that's awful


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's always a shocker, isn't it? I hate that women feel the need to look 23 when they're 50!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

sassykat6181 said:


>


I'm stealing this now.. Thanx


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow lacie... that really sucks.. I hope you at least banished the dogs to a kennel.....


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'd banish them from the property :/


----------



## goathiker

They would quietly disappear to the pound here... Only because it's not safe to shoot anything bigger than a .410 shotgun in my yard. There's a children's park across the river behind me and neighbors on 3 sides.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They either need to go somewhere where it's acceptable for them to be the kind of dog they are, or they need to go in the dirt. If I could find someone who needs some watch dogs, that'd be great, or a pig hunter. Or maybe even someone who lives in the middle of nowhere and there's no chance that they'd get out and the people didn't have other dogs, cats, chickens, livestock or children.
But for now, they're in crates and can come out a few times a day for a bit, with constant supervision.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Gonna be a long day tomorrow...in other news, we disbudded the kids today for the first time. Hope we did it right.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What did your son say Lacie? I hope he's doing something about his dogs...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He basically just said sorry, that's about all I expected him to do. So far nothing has been done with the dogs, just crates and the kennel yard so far...

In other news, DH got fired for a whole hour today :lol: TJ, the guy who gives him the schedule, got into an argument with him this afternoon and TJ told him to get his things out of the truck and go. So he got his things out and left, but realized he forgot a couple wrenched about an hour later and he went back for them. 
When he went back for the wrenches he talked to Tim (TJ's boss) to see if he was actually fired but he just said talk to TJ about it. Well, they got into another argument and then some of the other drivers told TJ that he can't fire him because he can do every single job there and they need more guys like him. So he took a minute to take that in and about 10 minutes later he had DH in another truck :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

All the buck kids are gone and all the pups are gone now. The bucklings have only been gone for 6 hours and the does are already bagged up, sheesh!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I can't even imagine how much milk you get...lol...how's milking the cow going?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Haven't actually been milking the cow for almost two months now, calf is almost 3 months now and she's huge!! I got her disbudded and tattooed though, so I feel somewhat accomplished with that :lol: She's so meaty for a dairy calf, you would think her dad was a beefmaster bull or something, she has no dairy character at all right now :lol: Beautiful topline though 

Gonna milk the does at 6-7 tonight, not looking forward to milking Edna with her teeny teats. Buffy is a dream on the stand though for only being milked a handful of times. 
The crap part is that all the pups are gone, and I don't have pigs anymore, no calves to bottle feed either, so all this milk is gonna go to the other kids if they want the bottle, and the dogs I guess.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think I have another calf due in July or August too, Lady is making an udder now  I hope her calf has a lot of white!

Then I have a few more does left to kid. Alliea and Delilah in May, 12-13th, and Fergie on the 4th of July.

ETA:Oh and I have a cute palomino filly that was born.....sometime ago, maybe a week? I forget :lol: 
I'll get my camera out and get pics of the three foals tomorrow perhaps.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My pigs would love your milk lacie! Kat is due in 2.5 weeks


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The guy who picked up his puppy today was actually supposed to come and get it yesterday, which was already a week past his pick up date. So I texted him yesterday to see if he was coming and he replied hours later that he was in Hawaii and wouldn't be back in until late last night....
Then I was thinking, well Mr. I'm in Hawaii, if you would come get your puppy I could be in Hawaii! :lol: I want to go back so bad, and I should probably look at my property sometime if I go back :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You have some land there?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, I've only been on it twice :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Can I go live on it? Lol jk, I don't like the idea of being on an island...

Good news about my new tablet, I'm getting my notifications sometimes.. but the ones I do get are 3 hours late.. guess it's better than never!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Aloha! :lol: 
Good news! All my ND does are finally gone and off to great homes  Now I'm stuck with the buck who is mainly the reason I'm on the forum today. He's got something wrong with his testicles skin....it's really weird, I've tried treating him for lice, mites, and even fleas but to no avail it's the same.I'll see if I can get a picture this evening I'm just really struggling as to what this is! If anyone has any ideas let me know... This is just really not a good time for something like this lol.


----------



## ksalvagno

Put MTG on it.


----------



## COgoatLover25

ksalvagno said:


> Put MTG on it.


Ok, I will try that, thank you!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Found a cool place online that gives you 50 free 4x6 prints, you don't have to go into a store just upload the pics online, you just pay $2.99 for shipping if you can't pick up in store. Ritzpix.com


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> Aloha! :lol:
> Good news! All my ND does are finally gone and off to great homes  Now I'm stuck with the buck who is mainly the reason I'm on the forum today. He's got something wrong with his testicles skin....it's really weird, I've tried treating him for lice, mites, and even fleas but to no avail it's the same.I'll see if I can get a picture this evening I'm just really struggling as to what this is! If anyone has any ideas let me know... This is just really not a good time for something like this lol.


Do a Lyme sulfur dip. I did that to two bucks with unexplained skin issues, it cures everything! Lol!


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Do a Lyme sulfur dip. I did that to two bucks with unexplained skin issues, it cures everything! Lol!


I have to order that, I have the MTG on hand but if that doesn't work I'll definitely try the Lyme sulfur dip. Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I made a waiting room for Kat if anyone wants to guess! "Kat's waiting room!"


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh yeah, did I say that Fenris's first kid is here now? Almost 11lb single doelings, she's pretty too! Looks just like he did as a baby. 
In a couple weeks his next kids are due, and in June I'll get to see some more Vigilante kids.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Wow that's big! Congrats on the doe kid...I might as well put the birth weight of the smallest kid we had born here lol, Moon's itty bitty girl weighed just 4.2 pounds at birth lol, she was tiny.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm hoping for no more huge single bucks.. with monster being 14# last year and Benjamin being 9.75 ( out of my poor FF) this year.. I'm done pulling huge bucklings... I will be beyond upset if Kat has a gigantic buckling in there!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, I said single doelings :lol: She only had one, he has one kid so far. 

Unless I have a particularly small doe, mine don't have a problem with the 10 pounders, sometimes no help needed with the 13lb kids either.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry, just had to rant, brought back bad memories lol!


----------



## margaret

I don't like big singles, _especially_ single bucks:lol: Usually it's my FFs that have singles, and they're big drama queens and act like they are dying:lol:
The last two singles I had this year were 7 and 6.5 lbs, and they screamed like the end of the world had come:lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

My ND Sally has had huge single bucks two years in a row. They were both 5.5 pounds and she pushed them out head only. Ugh! Talk about screaming.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Goodness, glad I've never had a single!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

For those that are interested and have been waiting, I put my foal pictures of KW Farms thread, "New Paint Foal!"


----------



## goatygirl

Still waiting for Trumpet to give birth... :wallbang:
I slept in the barn on saturday because she "looked close" 
I shaved her udder last week and now its starting to grow back. 
Still waiting.
It is now snowing and cold. My luck it will be tonight.
Happy thoughts Olivia  happy thoughts.:wallbang:


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

still waiting on pumpkin also. ugh it's horrible!


----------



## sassykat6181

Sally has a few days left. Mel, well she's as big as a house and my breed date put her at 4/21 but she has absolutely no udder development. I hand bred her too. Ugh


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry about Mel is she a nigi?


----------



## sassykat6181

Yes, she is. This would be her 4th kidding.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Sometimes does don't fill their udder until they're pushing ... maybe that's the case with Mel?


----------



## sassykat6181

She's had text book kiddings the last 3 years. Driving me crazy! I did abruptly dry her off last year. She nursed her kids 8 weeks then they were sold and I dried her up fast because we were moving. I did the same with Sally though and she's filling nicely.


----------



## goatygirl

Trumpet yells into the baby monitor and then i go out and she sitting there chewing her cud.


----------



## sassykat6181

Too funny not to share!


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

goatygirl said:


> Trumpet yells into the baby monitor and then i go out and she sitting there chewing her cud.


pump does the same thing!


----------



## COgoatLover25

sassykat6181 said:


> Too funny not to share!


That's a little too realistic :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey Dee, I got some pictures of Rogue today! She's such a mouth breather, it was almost impossible to get pictures of her with a closed mouth. :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's so pretty! I'm glad she's doing well! Did she get fat? Is that why she pants all the time?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She's a little fatter at the moment, yes :lol: She's been locked up because she's supposed to be coming in heat soon.
She's not that bad though, my camera seems to have put a few extra pounds on her too, poor Rogue :lol: She has always kinda been a mouth breather though


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

it's ok, my dog gained 4 pounds! Hid joints really can't handle it, I need to cut treats again.. he was already overweight.. now he's almost 10# over..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Her collar is also a little small since it's actually supposed to be on her awful photobombing coyote daughter :lol: But everyone thought Rogue needed the pink collar for the pictures


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw! Her little baby coyote is adorable! How old is she?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> it's ok, my dog gained 4 pounds! Hid joints really can't handle it, I need to cut treats again.. he was already overweight.. now he's almost 10# over..


He's got nothing on Roo :lol: she's like 30lbs overweight I swear. I hardly feed her but she's still so fat, and I try to make her stay outside all day but that's not helping much either...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Aw! Her little baby coyote is adorable! How old is she?


She'll be a year old next month. They named her Zelda.
Here is her and Roo.... Roo's so fat.... but she's so jolly :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My internet is crap tonight, sorry it's taking so long!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol that's k, mine always is... I'm pretty sure my dog is eating crap from outside, that's why he's gaining weight...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Roo just gets fat by breathing :lol: I need to find the lowest calorie food they make and get her on it asap :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Fritz can't even exercise anymore.. he's just too old to put on a diet. He will die fat and happy! On lots of pain meds and suppliments for his joints


----------



## NyGoatMom

I love Zelda! She is beautiful...nice pics Lacie.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

pumpkin kidded! a buck and a doe!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Congrats! Pics?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ardi is starting to fill her udder! Feeling excited ! I love this doe, for those who don't know who the heck I'm talking about :lol: here's a picture of Ardi from last year.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thinking pink (or blue?) for you! 

I hate it when people save your info from a year ago after they already tried to haggle puppy prices with you. Like really? What kind of person tries to buy a pup from you that they didn't really want, and then tries to haggle with you because it's a pup they didn't really want?! 
I told him no, the price is firm, so he passed on the pup said he wants one from the next litter. Stupid me said they'll be born in february and he contacted me today asking about the pups. You snooze you loose dude, they've been gone for over a week now.
He wants me to contact him when my daughter's blue litter is born, I told him wait 2 months or so, they'll be $500. The original pup he tried to haggle with me over was only priced at $350. 
But he said ok, let him know, he's interested.... :eyeroll:


----------



## goathiker

Teddy is filling up too, she has a month left to go. 

Hey Lacie, tell him he can't get a pup because he has ugly shoes :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:ROFL: I forgot about that! I'll have to tell him now :lol:

Looking good! Allilea still has a little baby udder, 2.5 weeks to go, she's just now working on it. It's maybe 1/3 of what Teddy has going on.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin




----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Just had to share, my youngest daughter wanted to help me with chores this morning!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Definitely hoping for girls from this breeding, Lacie  
Looking good Jill!
Too cute deerbunnyfarm


----------



## margaret

Sara, did Pumpkin have her kids??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Kat is due in 11 days!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

margaret said:


> Sara, did Pumpkin have her kids??


Yep, the picture at the top of this page is of the kids


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Kat is due in 11 days!


Jealous! My doe isn't due until June 10th lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

So glad my does all kidded...lol....I can sleep now :lol: 

Market went well today  so that was nice!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

All of my does already kidded also. The oldest two are ready for weaning and leave soon


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

margaret said:


> Sara, did Pumpkin have her kids??


yes!!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Photobomb...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Love those Nubian faces 

Suzanne, I am probably the most uncommon person in the goat world, but after 3-4 weeks I am ready for the babies to be gone...:lol: and by the time they are able to be butchered, I am soooo ready! I like adults better for some reason lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Is it cold in Colorado Lindsey? It looks dark


----------



## CanucksStar-17

Went out and took more pictures of the tree goats that are due.

I'm actually thinking Cinema might kid first, she is bagged out the most, at first I didn't think anything of it but then I remembered she is a FF and they often bag out just before kidding, at least in my experience anyway.








Then there's Sapphire she's getting a little udder as well. She is also a FF.








Twilla still hates me (still no clue why, she and I used to be such good friends, she always had such a good attitude and we always got along. But she now won't let me get near her, I do hope that changes after she kids.






Twilla might go before Cinema, I caught her today and kind of felt for her ligs but she was moving a lot I think they might be gone though. It would be really nice if she went today as my aunt is visiting and would love to see a goat give birth.


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Is it cold in Colorado Lindsey? It looks dark


Yup, snowing...everybody's trapped inside for the day...


----------



## CanucksStar-17

lol I got super confused and posted in the wrong thread. Ignore my last post. If I can delete it I will.


----------



## CanucksStar-17

I can't delete, sorry guys.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Must be hard to have goats and not be able to socialize them properly  I know my dam raised kids sometimes are skittish until they get older..and I owned a buck once that was timid...can be so frustrating!


----------



## goathiker

So, just when I thought my area couldn't get any weirder... Out fishing in a little lake. On shore there's a guy fishing off the dock and another prancing along the shore. The prancing guy is singing nonsense, something like a cross between chimpanzee and zombie language. As the guy gets nearer, the fisherman on the dock puts his bait box down and moves further down the shore to get out of his way. 
The zombie runs down the dock and starts eating the fisherman's worms out of the bait box. 
The cops had to chase him around the lake and use a taser to put him down :ROFL: 
I love my town :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg... that's so gross Jill!!!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ewwww, nasty!! Wtheck?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Ahhh, ewww!! Bathsalts or something?? Yikes!!!

Well we had quite the day here. Went to pick up little Clover today, and made my first mistake of bringing my three year old along. Second mistake, told her she could play with their puppies. Oh yeah, free puppies, ready to be weaned.... Third mistake, I watched her play with them. Sooooo.... Meet Clover and "My Little Puppy Spot" aka "Pot" because apparently "Spot" is very difficult to say. 

DH is getting over it... I might owe him a little sumthin...


----------



## goathiker

Ummm, that looks oddly familiar... DH dragged home a black Rat Terrier. I may get over it soon, he owes me :lol:


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Haha!! What's one more tiny mouth to feed, right??

Plus, our big dogs can't ever be outside with us and the goats. This little guy was born with goats, chickens, pigs, cows... And he'll be tiny. So he can play with all of us outside! Not to mention he's submissive but still outgoing. Rare find!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Super cute!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm hoping this awful roach in her loin is from being pregnant?? It seems to be getting worse the bigger she gets..


----------



## COgoatLover25

Some does handle pregnancy differently, judging off her original build I'd guess it would eventually go away after she's no longer pregnant.


----------



## goathiker

This guy is pretty skinny. He was dumped where my son works.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Aww, so cute!! I love big ears like that. He looks like a "Batman".


----------



## goathiker

Your puppy's ears can be set like that. It's really easy to do.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

He's not too old? How do you do that?


----------



## goathiker

You roll 2 inch wide gauze into a roll will fit in the base of her ear with the ear covering around a little more than half the gauze roll. Use paper tape and put the first wrap of tape around the whole thing covering where her ear bends. Put a second wrap there, one wrap half the width of the tape below that, around the bend again and a couple above that. The ear should stand naturally, don't try to change the shape just fix the bend. Once she is done teething the ears should be set upright. We usually set ears at 6 to 8 weeks old.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Oh okay!! Maybe I'll give that a try! After you put it on there do you change it or you just do it the one time and leave it?


----------



## goathiker

You will need to re-tape it as he grows and he might take it all off on occasion. The reason I use paper tape is because it doesn't rip off hair and skin if he scratches at it.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Okay!! Thanks!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hello everyone :wave: quick question-what is your opinion on appropriate breeding age/weight? Particularly for Nubians.


----------



## goathiker

8 months and 80 lbs.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ok, thank you! That's pretty much what I figured but wanted to be sure


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

At least 3/4 full size and at least a year old. Held over longer if they are small. I think it depends a lot on the individual goat also. I don't have Nubians though


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

8 months 80+lbs. Generally they just have to be 60% of their adult weight, but at least 8 months.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I prefer to breed them in their second year...but that's just me and I have only a few. Seems I do everything the expensive way lol


----------



## nicolemackenzie

I also wait. Small herd and busy schedule so it's easier for me to have less in milk at a time.

I think they are more mature mentally to have babies ( I dam raise) when you wait.

I've seen does die as FF yearlings but mostly they seem to do fine.

I agree with the 8month/80lb rule of thumb.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> Hello everyone :wave: quick question-what is your opinion on appropriate breeding age/weight? Particularly for Nubians.


We all know I'm the odd man out here, I say over a year.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thank you all for your thoughts  I tend to wait longer most times too, just planning out the breeding season


----------



## NyGoatMom

I think they grow better if you wait until their second season...that's why I gave Clarabelle this year off since I bred her the first time and am not impressed how long it's taking her to "catch up". She is already growing good this spring though


----------



## sassykat6181

Where's everyone been?
Still waiting on does to kid. They must have cycled again and I didn't notice.

Hubby has been out of town all week, and the neighbors decided to take off for a few days. So now I get to feed their 3 horses and couple of cats while they're away too.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Hi Kat! 
We installed our two top bar hives, they're doing great. We've stopped feeding them sugar water because they already have capped honey. They didn't get a very good start because since top bar beekeeping isn't popular we weren't able to supply them with comb or foundation.
Now we have to deal with the Langstroth. :crazy: We now call it "Catywampus" because it has Varroa mites, and they superseded or did something to their queen and then didn't make a new one. Now they are all dying out because summer bees live only six weeks so we have to give them a new queen. It was probably a good idea to cut her throat because she was laying eggs in the honey supers and now the whole hive is a mess.


----------



## sassykat6181

Yikes, that sounds like a mess. I got a really cool top feeder for my bees to feed the sugar water inside the hive. But, the bees decided to build crazy comb in it instead of drawing out the 5 new frames. I cut it all out and put the queen excluder under the feeder. She was laying brood up in the crazy comb. Checked a week later and they had built all new comb in the feeder again. At that point, we were in a nectar flow, so I took the feeder off. Stupid bees! I opened them up last Saturday and they had drawn out most of the 5 frames but were loading it with honey. I put the excluder and honey super on for them. Didn't see my queen, but saw all stages of larvae. She needed more room to lay. Probably going to take a look again this weekend as the monthly bee meeting is next Monday and I can ask all my questions then


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Those queens came be really hard to find. A few weeks ago, we found our two top bar hive queens. It was the first time we'd found a queen in 2.5 years of beekeeping! We've been finding both if those queens every time we check the hive since then. That was when we decided to buckle down and find the Langstroth queen, but she was already gone.


----------



## sassykat6181

I saw her when I picked up the nuc. I figure if there are stages of larvae then she's in there. No sense in stressing out the hive trying to look


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Yep, that's how we always made sure we had her. If there are eggs, the queen has been there within the last three days, if there are larvae the queen has been there within eight days.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Look for it.......


----------



## sassykat6181

Eek!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Yep. Dad went around showing people at work, here's a picture of my goat Hickory, AND THERE'S THE SNAKE UNDER THE SPOOL!!!!!! He says the reactions were quite satisfactory :lol: It was really long, dad says it's a black rat snake.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Those are harmless aren't they?

Wow, that beekeeping sounds like a foreign language :lol: I have a friend who has 300 hives!


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, they are harmless. I had one for a pet when I was a teenager...


----------



## sassykat6181

I hear the black snakes keep away the poisonous snakes


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Harmless, yes, but we have a setting hen and we might have to kill the snake if it eats the eggs or chicks. We had to last year, that horrid snake was living under the next box and coming up for eggs when it got hungry. It ends d up killing the hen and eating most of the chicks. 

Wow three hundred hives! You're supposed to check a hive every two weeks throughout the summer...... that means you have to check approximately 14 hives a day. :shocked:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yep, they are really busy with it! They have 12 locations...

Nice pet Jill :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Is there anything I can put on my garden plants to keep the bugs away that isn't toxic to bees? Obviously I don't want to use chemicals for our sake anyhow. I picked up some DE to give it a try on the basil....something is eating the leaves.
The neighbors aren't too close by, but one uses sevin spray and the other is addicted to roundup for everything weed.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

I have been told to put a thin line of de all the way around the garden bed so that any insects that crawl over will die.. But idk how to deal with flying insects!! We have spiders in our garden bed.


----------



## sassykat6181

Hmm I'll try that. Its just the basil right now, strange. This is my first garden since we moved to SC so I have no idea what I'm up against. I put chicken wire around the bottom to keep my hens out and 3 strands of electric to keep the deer out. So far, so good.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

My basil had small holes in the leaves for a week, I remulched with more goat bedding and no more holes. I have absolutely no idea why though! This is my first year gardening so I'm winging it. Lol!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Something is eating my baby nectarines... The will never grow!


----------



## goathiker

My chard is already bolting, ya think it's going to be hot this year? :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'm afraid it is going to be hot this year...I really dislike being too hot....anything over 75 is too hot and anything under 50 is too cold lol


----------



## teejae

lol we have just sweltered through the hottest summer on record in Australia!!I for one am looking forward to the cooler months.Summer temps have been anything from 27c+ overnight and very very humid to day time temps anything 35c+ We havnt had near enough summer rain to go through winter:sigh: so Im stocking up on hay for spring.
Our winters here in central Queensland are quite mild comparied to down south. Here we can get anything from 8 to 28 c and we really only get one very cold week where the daytime temps are cold too.
When I lived in New South Wales Id only seen snow twice and we had to go to the Blue Mountains to see it  AND!! we can grow some fruits and Veg. all year round  teejae


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Off topic but, Basil is starting to look huge!!! She's at max two and a half months pregnant. Then there's Willow, who is as tall as her at under two months old. Crazy.


----------



## teejae

we have snakes (Eastern Browns,Taipans and red belly black snakes plus Carpet pythons)in our Garden from time to time,have lost quite a few chooks (chickens) this year  teejae


----------



## NyGoatMom

Remind me the difference in celsius and farenheit? :lol: I always forget that! That and kilometers vs miles


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NyGoatMom said:


> I'm afraid it is going to be hot this year...I really dislike being too hot....anything over 75 is too hot and anything under 50 is too cold lol


Does it normally stay above 50 and below 75 where you live??


----------



## Emzi00

There's 1.609 km in a mile.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks Emma..and no, Dee....sadly it does not! It is below zero in winter and not too often we hit 95 in summer....mostly 70's and 80's.


----------



## COgoatLover25

1 month before Ardi's due to have her kids! Eek! I'm so excited


----------



## teejae

when I got up this morning it was 17c (62f) and it will reach 29c (84f) thats very normal for this time of year.

I have to wait till September/October for kids :sigh: I bred all my girls this year and at the moment Im having a much needed break from milking. Im going to a show this weekend,cant wait to catch up with all my goaty friends,teejae


----------



## sassykat6181

Sad sad day. Had to put my year old mini lamancha down. She was spinning circles yesterday morning. I treated her with everything I had and this morning she was just about dead. Poor girl, my heart is broken. She was fine the night before.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Oh no, I'm so sorry!


----------



## CrazyDogLady

I'm so sorry.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry Kat... :hug:


----------



## NyGoatMom




----------



## teejae

hugs Kat :sadhappy:


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

So sorry, Kat.


----------



## sassykat6181

Thanks everyone. I am so sad and her sister is sad too. I am thankful for a husband who took care of the deed quickly and painlessly and buried her for me. RIP taffy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I'm so sorry Kat...  that is tough.. :hug:


----------



## nicolemackenzie

so sorry


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Our problem dog has just turned into an even bigger problem...

Xena, who is my escapee, hasn't been escaping since DH set up an electric fence and I've in addition been walking her as much as humanly possible. We sold our chickens because she's a chicken killer. She stays in a separate room than my children all day since she knocks them over and steals food. Our older, sweet dog has to stay with her because Xena has separation anxiety. I monitor every interaction she has with our little puppy, because she will play too rough, pick him up by the neck, step on him, etc.

Basically this dog has an unquenchable prey drive, anxiety, high energy, and I'm doing my best but I am at my wit's end and have been for a long time. 

So this morning, someone (not sure if it was Xena or a goat) found a weak spot in the fence. Out of nowhere I hear a goat screaming, I run outside and find Xena has Barli by the back of her neck. Luckily Xena listens well and immediately knows she's in deep doodoo and runs inside to her crate. Barli has slobber all over the back of her neck and the back of her legs.... She's also pregnant so I'm watching her closely for signs of miscarriage. She is acting fine, not acting like she's in shock at all, happily grazing with the rest of them....

But not okay. Last straw IMO. I'm ready to find her a new home now but I told DH that and he asked what she did this time, I answered, he explained what he's going to do to fix the fence, went and fixed it, and now it's conversation over. Gahh!!! 

I know it's wrong to give away a dog behind your husband's back but.... I'm suuuuuper tempted.....


----------



## sassykat6181

She wouldn't last here. Sorry you're having such trouble. 
Ask him how he'll feel if she gets a hold of one of your kids next time.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

I know, idk what he's thinking.

We have worked soooo hard with her. Correction, I have worked soooo hard with her. As far as bite inhibition goes she's great, we worked on that. She doesn't squeeze, never a puncture wound on the animals, just slobbers on them and pins them. She listens well, walks in a perfect heel, does all of her basic obedience commands pretty flawlessly, no food aggression... Just cannot help chasing anything and everything. And I can't train prey drive out of a dog. Idk what else to do with her!


----------



## goathiker

Is there a lure course near you? Maybe if she was allowed to chase properly she could be taught when and what she can chase.


----------



## sassykat6181

There's a private group on Facebook that may give you some ideas. 
"Livestock guardian dogs and positive training methods"


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

goathiker said:


> Is there a lure course near you? Maybe if she was allowed to chase properly she could be taught when and what she can chase.


There isn't even a dog trainer within an hour, which is ridiculous considering we aren't out in the middle of nowhere or anything. I did find a guy who raises and trains border collies, but he won't accept non herding breeds. Even if he would though, the prices would be unbelievable. 

She's not an lgd, she was supposedly an English Mastiff when we got her as a puppy but it turns out the "breeder" was a puppy flipper who falsifies pedigree papers. She's a pit, dane, whoknowswhat mix.


----------



## sassykat6181

There might still be some other ideas on there for you to try, if you are willing try. The problem with finding her a new home is you're just passing your problem to someone else


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

I would have to find her a home without livestock or small pets. She does great with other big dogs and, like I said, she's well trained. Just not with livestock/small children/small animals.


----------



## nicolemackenzie

sassykat6181 said:


> There might still be some other ideas on there for you to try, if you are willing try. The problem with finding her a new home is you're just passing your problem to someone else


I think with full disclosure it's not so much passing on a problem as finding a better fit for this dog.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

I'm definitely not planning on just dumping her into another situation where she's set up to fail. It's not that she's hopeless to be a good dog, we're just not able to figure out a way to make it work here. 

Well, technically I could MAKE it work. If she lives in a crate and goes on a chain for bathroom breaks. Not the life she deserves but, I can't handle the risk and constant monitoring it takes to give her more and also protect the other lives in my hands...


----------



## goathiker

Looking a bit better perhaps. He couldn't eat more than a quarter cup dog food when he came. He's up to a third cup twice a day. He's getting Fromm small dog adult as he thinks raw is gross lol


----------



## sassykat6181

Shiny coat!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

He looks great, Jill!!


----------



## goathiker

Thanks, by his teeth he's about 18 months old. His tail has been docked, his ears set. How does an expensive Rat terrier end up dumped by a woman at a grocery store? 

Somebody loved him once. He loves toys, fetches, plays tug-o-war, isn't dog, people, or food aggressive, is good with kids. Someone had to teach him manners. He goes to ground well and has killed 2 rats already. I'm going to try him on squirrels as soon as I get done with obedience training him. He needs neutered. That will help him gain weight. 
Oh, and he doesn't chase chickens.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You would be surprised how many dog get dumped, especially in my county, you know what kind of great people are out here... :lol:
Maybe it was a family member of the dogs original owner and they didn't want him anymore. 
I was at the gas station a couple days ago and someone dumped their giant pitt mix. Might have been some rott in there, he was about 90-95lbs I'd say. Just left him there, leash still clipped to his collar and everything. 

In other news... I have been disconnected from PG&E for two full month now, little over in fact, and I had them disconnect everything, take the meter-- all of it. Guess what is still happening though? They're still billing me for power that I don't have!!! I have two bills now, both exactly for $722, for the same amount of power I somehow used both months. 
I want to know how many months I've been getting billed that $722 on top of what my actual bill was supposed to be. I'm going to see how many months they keep billing me, and reading a meter I don't have, and if it goes on for another couple months I'm definitely going to sue them, this is so not cool, I really want to know how long they've been tacking that $722 onto my bill, I'm a little beyond angry with PG&E.
Maybe if I sue them I'll have enough money for solar :lol: One can hope :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Sounds like PGE. My bill goes up every winter even though I have propane heat/cooking and only run lights and such off the electric. Everything we do stays exactly the same.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, sometimes we would get a bill for $600, then the next month it would be $2000 and some odd dollars when literally nothing changed. So now that I'm completely disconnected from all the lines, there is no meter or anything going to the box, nothing, and I'm STILL getting billed is complete bull.

I guess last year a lady in El Dorado county had usual bills of $80 a month and then one month she got billed $3600, so I don't feel as bad about my bill anymore. How can they do that to so many people, how are they still in business?!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

How do you have electric now?? That sucks about PGE, we had something similar happen at our old house. Our bills just kept getting higher and higher with no good reason, we called them to come take a look and they apologized and adjusted our bills, but with no explanation. I personally think they jack your prices up and hope no one notices. Our internet company did the same sort of thing, they slowed our internet down after a couple of months. My husband called and had them come out, not sure how that went but I'm not envious of that internet guy.


----------



## sassykat6181

Our electric bill has a spot where it states "estimated" or "actual" readings. Maybe they are estimating your bill since there is no meter. Either way, that messed up that you don't have power and they are still billing you. I wonder how many other people they are screwing?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Okay, DH and I talked about it more and decided it's time to at least look for a new home for Xena. He said he completely understands why I feel the way I feel and that it's my decision since I'm the one home with them all day. I think he really wishes I would agree to keeping her outside on a chain but, I just won't do that. 

I put an ad on a fb dog page about Xena, explaining everything as thoroughly as possible. Fingers crossed that it all goes well...

If Xena has a new home then there's no good reason that both of the other dogs can't interact with the goats once in a while. We've been keeping Spot used to them but eventually will be introducing Zola to them as well. She's our big fat lab/boxer that adopts just about anything she can, she has even tried to nurse a kitten before. Any tips on that introduction? We won't be doing anything as far as that goes until Basil and Barli have kidded for sure.


----------



## goatygirl

Ok sooo...... 
I've been thinking of keeping him a buck and selling him as a buck. He looks really nice but I haven't been able to get good pictures. He is out of a first freshener but I wanted to know if you would buy a really good buck out of a ff?


----------



## goathiker

My buck is out of a FF :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

To me it would depend on how nice the doe is  I had offered a buck from an FF before.. If the doe is really nice, and the buck kid looks real nice, I offer them, at a fair price


----------



## COgoatLover25

I agree with Skyla


----------



## goathiker

Here is my bucks dam :lol:


----------



## goathiker

So, my elderly Rat Terrier, who has never cared about his ears, has decided his must stand up too.


----------



## ksalvagno

Cute! Did you get another dog? Sure looks like a cutie!


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, my son intercepted a woman who was trying to dump him where he works. He's little thin but, seems healthy. He's going to be a good hunter, goes to ground naturally.


----------



## ksalvagno

That is a shame. He looks pretty good.


----------



## goathiker

My husband brought him home, said he wanted a small dog. Yet here he is, living in my room with my little dogs :lol:
He's about 18 months old, housebroken mostly, needs some obedience training, needs neutered, overall, not to hard to deal with.


----------



## ksalvagno

I guess he wanted a small dog for you.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Got power for the moment. Getting rid of my six yearling this weekend. Whoever doesn't sell by sunday is going to the auction  sucks, didn't want to get rid of them. Allilea, Chubby Butt, Fergie, Biagias doe Roxanne (out of Emperor, the Seneca son), Francine and the red boer doe. Not going to miss the last two that much, but I really liked the other four.


----------



## glndg

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> In other news... I have been disconnected from PG&E for two full month now, little over in fact, and I had them disconnect everything, take the meter-- all of it. Guess what is still happening though? They're still billing me for power that I don't have!!! I have two bills now, both exactly for $722, for the same amount of power I somehow used both months.
> I want to know how many months I've been getting billed that $722 on top of what my actual bill was supposed to be. I'm going to see how many months they keep billing me, and reading a meter I don't have, and if it goes on for another couple months I'm definitely going to sue them, this is so not cool, I really want to know how long they've been tacking that $722 onto my bill, I'm a little beyond angry with PG&E.
> Maybe if I sue them I'll have enough money for solar :lol: One can hope :lol:


I am stunned! How can you have a bill of $722 in the first place, let alone possibly have that tacked onto another bill? Sounds like enough to power a small city. (No, not really, but still....) Is this for both gas and electric? (PGE in CA is Pacific Gas and Electric, PGE in Oregon is Portland General Electric.)

There must be some mistake and they have been overcharging you......you might be owed some serious money. What if there is a gas leak? :shocked:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Got power for the moment. Getting rid of my six yearling this weekend. Whoever doesn't sell by sunday is going to the auction  sucks, didn't want to get rid of them. Allilea, Chubby Butt, Fergie, Biagias doe Roxanne (out of Emperor, the Seneca son), Francine and the red boer doe. Not going to miss the last two that much, but I really liked the other four.


If I wanted an alpine I would totally come get Roxanne!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

glndg said:


> I am stunned! How can you have a bill of $722 in the first place, let alone possibly have that tacked onto another bill? Sounds like enough to power a small city. (No, not really, but still....) Is this for both gas and electric? (PGE in CA is Pacific Gas and Electric, PGE in Oregon is Portland General Electric.)
> 
> There must be some mistake and they have been overcharging you......you might be owed some serious money. What if there is a gas leak? :shocked:


Just for electric, I don't have gas. I can see a huge bill if I used a lot of gas, but we don't have any gas appliances or anything like that. 
The entire time I've lived here the bill used to be around $300 a month, then it climbed to $500, then $600, then $700, pretty soon they wanted to bill me $2000 a month randomly. Then I got on the care program and it dropped from the $2000 to $600, care is only supposed to take of 20%. When I got off the care program it went to $688. 
I think I'm just getting charged  amounts at random.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

HappyCaliGoats said:


> If I wanted an alpine I would totally come get Roxanne!!


So far I might have the two bred ones sold, and maybe the boer. Taking a beating on them all though, I'm only asking $150 each.

And to make matters worse, my truck just blew last night. Water in the oil and a blown radiator :sigh: I had to call DH at 9pm last night, woke him up to come tow it home, felt bad about that since he had to go to work at 1am today.

So today I'm doing the u-joints on the other truck and putting the dash back together, I'll get the transfer case relay replaced another time. Got the new relay, but DH said there was something else aside from that to fix the 4wd, so I'll leave that to him.


----------



## COgoatLover25

So sorry to hear about that Lacie :hug: that really sucks


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks, it for surely does. 

After Roxanne goes, I don't have any does out of Biagia. I'm not counting this years doeling because after my idiot son's dogs killed Coup's buck, they got out again and mauled Biagia's doeling. Ripped her neck and rear end open, broke a rib I think and her knee is messed up, swollen the size of a golf ball, maybe a little more. I don't count on her making a come back, she's pretty much ruined if she makes it. Happened about 2 weeks ago I think and she hasn't put on an ounce of weight since


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh no  that's awful Lacie... I'm sorry you have to deal with all of that.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh, and the radiator isn't under warranty because it didn't even come from an auto part store... never trusting Shawn again because the truth finally came out.... he stole it from pick and pull :doh: Just why would you do such a thing? Karma comes back around eventually! :GAAH:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Wow, that's awful


----------



## margaret

Sorry you have to deal with all that Lacie That really sucks about Biagia's doe kid
Wish I was closer, I would take some of those yearlings.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks guys. Really hoping her doe kid makes a turn around, also hoping somehow I can keep at least Roxanne and Chubby Butt, but that doesn't seem likely at this point. 
Just a bummer all the way around.

Was also hoping that I could have just gotten a replacement radiator for the truck but no, of course he didn't just go buy one.


----------



## goatygirl

I may sound uneducated but what does DH stand for?


----------



## goathiker

Dear Husband... Dufus Husband... Dumb Husband... etc


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh no Lacie! Are you having to get rid of all your goats and animals?  I'm so sorry!!

Jill, your new dog is super cute!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NyGoatMom said:


> Oh no Lacie! Are you having to get rid of all your goats and animals?  I'm so sorry!!
> 
> Jill, your new dog is super cute!


Not all, just a good chunk of them. Getting rid of 6 of the does, yearlings, and possibly one or two bucks. I may sell Clarice and her kid, Fancy and her two, Buffy and Edna as well.
I'm keeping Coup, Biagia, Babette and Delilah no matter what though.

I need to get rid of two horses too, possibly 3 or 4. I'm up to 17 again, yikes.


----------



## margaret

17 horses Lacie??


----------



## COgoatLover25

Sorry you have to go through all that crap Lacie :hug:

We have 16, almost as many as Lacie


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, 17 horses :lol: 
Lets see who I have here.... 
Star, Trinity, Prissy, Rain, Duchess, Visalia, Chardonnay, Sugar Mama, Sandy, Foxy, Stitch, Pippin, Patches, Snip-It, Chief, Nacoma, and Ostrich.


----------



## NyGoatMom

:shock: I would not want your feed bill!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's exactly why I'm trying to get rid of some. I also have cows, and a lot of dogs :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

I know!! I can't believe anyone can afford so many horses! Aren't they pretty expensive to keep? Shoot....sell off 5-6 of them and get a new truck :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My horses and cows are only expensive in the winter and very late fall. My goats and dogs on the other hand are expensive year round. 
For hay, just for the goats I go through $520-580 a month, for dog food it's $265 a month. For the horses and cows in the winter add $2000 a month, for hay only. 
So in winter I go through $2600 a month, bare minimum, just for hay.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Stupid truck needs upper ball joints too.... But on the bright side, I sent DH to BUY a radiator this time. So that'll be put in today and hopefully there will be a truck to drive after this.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well got a new radiator in my truck, it's running again. Has a bit of a ticking sound though... and a little grinding sound, might be the main bearings.... 
The other truck needs the upper ball joints, $120 for those. Wish somebody would buy some goats!

Allilea kidded with a single doe today, looks like chubby butt, little two-tone chammy. 

Funny how many people can't come up with the $150 when they're still bred, but once they're in labor they *might* be able to come get it, and once they kid they all of a sudden ready to jump in the car to pick them up.
Some stupid lady dinked me around all day long while Allilea was in labor, and as soon as I said she kidded she wanted to come get Allilea, her new doe kid and Fergie (other bred one) for $300. I told her to get lost. The $150 price was before they kidded. Once they kid, I tack on $100 for every doe kid. 
Sorry, but she had her chance. Could have picked her up 20 minutes before she kidded and had her for $150, but because she avoided my texts all day, no goats for her. I'm not selling 3 registered/registerable does, and unborn kids for $300 total, that's ridiculous.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Holy cow Lacie! What all do you guys do for work? Or do you save money from sales to pay for feed?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I had a slight meltdown/freak out moment last year and fired all my workers and closed my shop (I had a hair & nail salon), so there went that... :lol: 
DH is a lumberjack/mechanic/semi-truck driver/landscaper/contractor/heavy equipment operator/carpenter/welder/painter and a couple other things I'm missing I'm sure. :lol: It pays well though. Mostly he is just a driver, but he does other jobs on the weekends. The driving job is awful though, 16-18 hour days 5-6 days a week usually. He usually has to be at work at 1-3am, and he usually gets home at 6pm and goes to bed shortly afterwards. 
But like I said, it pays well, 6k a month, more if he works longer or works 6 days a week instead of 5, so depending on how much longer he drives for, or if he works that 6th day, he could make 7k a month with just his driving job. Any other jobs he does on the weekend is just adding to what he already makes. 

Any animal sales always go back into their feed, so they're pretty much here for the novelty :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But lets not forget I have children that break EVERYTHING they touch, or they constantly need bailed out of some sort of trouble, so really DH works all month to basically have enough money to make a phone call from a pay phone :lol:


----------



## goathiker

sounds like you should get rid of your children :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've been tempted! :lol: I understand the one under 18 needing things, but the rest of them, they don't really have any excuses :lol:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Little Bits, I was looking at your website and your goats are beautiful! :drool: I need a buckling from Babette very badly, but I've encountered a problem. You're about 37 hours away :hammer:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So glad I don't have children...

But I do have kids! Galaxy's fat little wether just turned 8 weeks and he's 41# he will make a good taco


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks Suzanne, Babs is one of everyone's favorites  Ground shipping is a possibility, too bad I didn't know sooner, she had two gorgeous bucks this year 

Dee, he'll make a couple tacos at this rate :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I know right! He was born 9.75# so he's gaining about 15 pounds a month. He's right on track for now. At this age Obsidian started gaining 20# a month so we will see if he speeds up


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Here is my nigi just incase anyone is bored!






















She was being silly today. Oh and here are my new chicks! They are terrified..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

How dare you buy a Nigi! :lol: 

In possibly good news, Allilea is supposed to be picked up tomorrow! Fingers crossed, we'll see if they actually show up!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've been annoyed by so many people today, I need a couple long island ice teas! :lol: :cheers:

Also, just gonna say Allilea was a drama queen when she had the doe kid today. Her doeling is about 6lbs at most, she was 10lbs, and her mom was smaller than her. Her mom screamed much less :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Are you selling the kid with her? When are you going to bring me Roxanne?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, kid goes with her. Not selling her or the kid with papers though, they'd have to give me a lot more than $250 for the both of them if that were the case. 
Hopefully Roxanne doesn't have to go anywhere! I love her long flowing hair :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well I hope you can keep her! And I love my nigis, I'm sure you would too if you met them :lol:


----------



## CanucksStar-17

My FF had triplet still-born doelings yesterday morning. It looks like the one baby died and then killed the other two. They looked a couple weeks premature. Very sad because I was so looking forward to her kids  And they were all girls too so that makes it even harder.


----------



## margaret

CanucksStar-17 said:


> My FF had triplet still-born doelings yesterday morning. It looks like the one baby died and then killed the other two. They looked a couple weeks premature. Very sad because I was so looking forward to her kids  And they were all girls too so that makes it even harder.


I'm sorry, stillborn kids are so disappointing:hug: Especially when they are does


----------



## CanucksStar-17

It sucks to because I already lost a single doe kid this year so that is 4 dead doe kids in one year. I have never lost any kids until last year when my FF had triplets and the last one was stillborn. And then 4 kids in one year?


----------



## sassykat6181

Maybe you need to test for chlamydia


----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Thanks Suzanne, Babs is one of everyone's favorites  Ground shipping is a possibility, too bad I didn't know sooner, she had two gorgeous bucks this year
> 
> Dee, he'll make a couple tacos at this rate :lol:


If you guys do end up needing ground shipping I know a guy that does it for reasonable prices


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

How expesnive is ground shipping usually?


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> So glad I don't have children...
> 
> But I do have kids! Galaxy's fat little wether just turned 8 weeks and he's 41# he will make a good taco


He looks huge! Lol, taco time! Nanaimo's buck kids were 30 and something pounds each last week...I need to weigh them again. One of them might be turned in tacos too lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> How expesnive is ground shipping usually?


Depends on the shipper. Some of them are just ridiculous, they want to charge you more than what it costs in fuel. I know a few that do it as a business though and their prices are usually less than airshipping.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

We've got twenty chickabids currently in the house and a hen setting on eggs, hatch date tomorrow. We're gonna have like 50 chickens here shortly! :shocked:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well Lacie~ glad you can make it on the one salary then  My DH may be out of a job at the end of this year....so he's got his resume out.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm rearranging the website, anyone who would like to see a sneak peak please PM me, opinions would be appreciated


----------



## margaret

Lacie, will you be breeding your remaining does this year?
I'm still going to need a 2017 buck kid...


----------



## margaret

COgoatLover25 said:


> Depends on the shipper. Some of them are just ridiculous, they want to charge you more than what it costs in fuel. I know a few that do it as a business though and their prices are usually less than airshipping.


I wouldn't attempt airshipping again. I went through it once, but didn't even end up getting the goat. It's way too complicated and expensive, and I've heard prices went up. But I might try the person you recommended.


----------



## margaret

Suzanne, are you looking for a new herdsire next year?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I've been hunting around for one. I don't have an date/deadline for when I want to get one. Last time that didn't work out too well and I didn't get the best stock. This fall I will be breeding to Eb again, though.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Stairs leading up to the roof on the goat house are finished!! More pics to follow but, of course it's pouring rain so it'll be a while.

They were so cute jumping around and playing while it lasted!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Margaret, I'm keeping my four does and possibly Clarice. So I will still have Babs, Coup, Biagia and Delilah. 
I will either be breeding Coup for late kids or not at all this year, she lost every bit of weight she regained when she got pneumonia again. 
So if I get her back to breeding weight, I'll breed her for April or May kids.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Also Margaret your inbox is full...as usual whenever I message you


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Goat house pictures!! Sorry, totally off topic I know... I'm just so excited!! All that is left is the railings on the stairs and the slide.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cute goat house!

Delilah just had twin bucks. Broken chammys


----------



## COgoatLover25

Brielle's Doe kid, Brielliance. I have to admit I'm pretty proud of this one 
And the best part is, she looks even better in person!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She's pretty


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thanks Lacie


----------



## teejae

The show we went to last weekend My beautiful Toggenburg Teejae Mazerarti took out Champion and also Dam and Daughter 

We have stand alone Solar power 13 panels and its connected to mains power so we put power back into the grid.This set up in Aust. is very popular,we also have solar hot water. Our power bills are around 0- $20. a quarter(3 months):greengrin: While the set up was very expensive it sure was worth it.For heating in our very short winters we have a wood stove that warms the whole house and I cook on it as well.Firewood cost us nothing but time to collect and cut. Teejae


----------



## NyGoatMom

teejae....sounds good! But we live in America, where there is massive greed :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

She is gorgeous Colorado!


----------



## margaret

COgoatLover25 said:


> Also Margaret your inbox is full...as usual whenever I message you


Sorry...I'll fix that


----------



## NyGoatMom

I just wanted to say....I hate NY DMV :hammer:


----------



## COgoatLover25

NyGoatMom said:


> She is gorgeous Colorado!


Thank you  I can't wait to see how she does in the ring


----------



## COgoatLover25

margaret said:


> Sorry...I'll fix that


Bout time


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nice kid Lindsey!  this is a keeper right? A score daughter?


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Nice kid Lindsey!  this is a keeper right? A score daughter?


Thank you  yes, she is definitely a keeper! She's a Brielle/Rhythm daughter. Only Moon and Nanaimo were bred to Score.


----------



## COgoatLover25

This is a Score son from Nanaimo. Yes...I'm keeping him too lol! Couldn't resist.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

He's nice! Looks a lot like his dad


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thanks  he's so much more balanced looking in person. 
Yep, he's Score's mini me lol.


----------



## teejae

Didnt know where to put this pic. but I just had to show off my beautiful Teejae Mazerarti Winning her age breed class and later taking out Champion Toggenburg and Dam and Daughter.
In the second pic is the goatlings.Im at the front with Miss Murphy who got a placing and the 3rd doe in the line is Teejae Mini Minor who is Mazerarti's daughter.
We had a great day and whewwww it was HOT 31c,Teejae.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Pretty does Teejae


----------



## cfish001

CanucksStar-17 said:


> My FF had triplet still-born doelings yesterday morning. It looks like the one baby died and then killed the other two. They looked a couple weeks premature. Very sad because I was so looking forward to her kids  And they were all girls too so that makes it even harder.


I am so sorry... at least the mother is ok....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So my oldest son just came in and said "Look what I found outside!", I turned around and it's a fat little catling..... he must hate me :lol: The cat my daughter brought over, Sanjay-Craig, had catlings under the house, and oddly enough it's the friendliest little cat I've ever seen. Usually by this age they're all feral and crazy, this thing is like 8 weeks or so, fat, fluffy and just chill, totally fine being picked up, held, etc. It's a cream color with beige colored stripes, white paws, gray ring tail and blue eyes.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Congrats Lacie


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, why thank you... :lol: You want it? :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ew no thank you  I just got done getting rid of the annoying cats we had.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You sure? I'll cut you a sweet deal on it! FREE! :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh what a deal put it on Facebook, so many people seem to be looking for cats lately.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So apparently the contractor brothers that bought the house right by me fixed it up and they're trying to get almost $300,000 for it :ROFL: For starters it's basically an office cubical for a house, it's 586 sqft, 1bed, 1 bath, and has a teensy carport they're calling a garage :lol:
I sent the ad to my sister and we laughed for a good twenty minutes. The bathtub looks like I MIGHT be able to fit my chihuahua in it, it's only slightly wider than the window in the bathroom. It's so small for how much they want for it :lol: The kitchen door leads into a hallway with closets and the bedroom, who designed that? :lol: You can probably fit 3 people in the living room to, but that would be pushing it.


----------



## granny05

I thought this was about goats.. but maybe u can help me. I have 3 goats 2 r pg. I am looking for bugs and flying insects spray . 1 of the girls has a 14 week baby who is still trying to feed off her. so if u know any diy let me know. thanks


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

granny05 said:


> I thought this was about goats.. but maybe u can help me. I have 3 goats 2 r pg. I am looking for bugs and flying insects spray . 1 of the girls has a 14 week baby who is still trying to feed off her. so if u know any diy let me know. thanks


Not sure on any homemade fly sprays, but feed stores sell permethrin you can mix up yourself, or the ultra shield fly spray, that is my favorite one to use.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie, I read too fast and thought you said FLAT catling :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: No, I'm not that cruel :ROFL:


----------



## teejae

I like cats! we have 3. flat cats :ROFL:


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lacie, I read too fast and thought you said FLAT catling :lol:


What do ya know...I wasn't the only one who did that


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Hmm, must not be a coincidence that you both read it :ROFL:


----------



## COgoatLover25

And just what do you mean by that


----------



## goathiker

Mmm, flat cat served as a single or as a stack... Been a lot of years since I've been to Roadkill Cafe'. Is it even still there?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The only Roadkill Cafe that I know of is in Arizona, and it was there last time I was :lol: No idea about it now though. 
I don't hate the cat that much though :lol:

Lindsey, it means whatever you think it means :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I don't think I would eat at a place called road kill cafe... Reminds me of the time my dad ordered something off the menus called "the kitchen sink" that was not a good idea...

Lindsey I like the new site!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thanks Dee, me too


----------



## NyGoatMom

I couldn't eat at a place called Road Kill...:lol: My mind pictures everything it hears


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It does look real nice Lindsey! 

Want to do mine? Haha!  lol
I'm so lazy...  I log in and stare at it for a while, and then decide to do it later lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So Sarge apparently knows more than he leads on :lol: It was very obvious that the escape yearlings were out again and in the front yard with all my fruit trees while I was gone uptown, because when I pulled in the driveway I saw the 5 remaining yearlings all lined up at the gate to get out, and Sarge on the other side of them keeping them from running away from the gate. 
I thought that was pretty darn nifty since he plays coy when I'm working him :lol: I know he knows his left and right and head from heels, but sometimes he pretends he doesn't hear me and goes off and does it his way. Sometimes takes longer to do things his way, but in the end it gets done :lol: It was nice to not have to chase the goats though, and he must have found them somewhat quickly, because there was hardly any damage done


----------



## nicolemackenzie

I got my doe!!!!! Unless I missed testicles on my check just now.

Buck doe twins.


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Cou blanc is the doe


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Aww, what a pretty gal! And he's cute, too lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So, someone asked me if it would be okay for them to come over and put a deposit on a puppy. He's going to be riding his bicycle here.... he lives about 20 miles away, one way.... is he completely car-less? I'm concerned :lol:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

20 miles?!


----------



## nicolemackenzie

That's a long bike ride... Seems strange to me


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Very long bike ride, 20 miles one way! It seems really odd to me. The pups were just born 2 days ago, he asked if he could come see them and I told him no, not right now, they're waaaayy too young. He said okay, let him know when he can come see them, I told him in about 6 weeks, by then they're playful and have personalities emerging. 
So he asked if he could just come and see the parents, I said no, with pups this young the mother will eat your face off (just in prettier wording :lol: )
So then he replied with he was going to ride his bike down to around where I live, and asked if he could come by and give me a deposit. I again told him no, they're only 2 days old, I don't take deposits yet in case mom lays on one in the middle of the night. 

I don't know if he's just trying to worm in and see them or what. I've also had people come out to look at my pups before and they weren't interested in anything about them or their parents, they just took a bunch of pictures of the puppies and left... I always wondered if they listed them for sale as their own puppies and scammed people out of their money.


----------



## sassykat6181

Maybe he'll have a basket on the front to take the puppy home in. Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well Fergie, Chubby Butt and Reema left last night, so out of the yearlings all I have left is Francine and Roxanne. Someone is supposed to be looking at them tonight.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

In other news, my daughter is an absolute nut case :lol: She asked me if I would go to the horse show that her old work is putting on next Saturday, I said sure. Then she gets back to me a little while later telling me she bought two wigs and sunglasses so nobody will know it's us.. 
She got me a long mixed blonde really curly wig, and she thinks she's not going to stand out in a stark white one that goes down to her butt. Neither of us have the skin tone to pull these wigs off in the first place, so this will be fun, but I'm game :lol:
I think the only way I can attempt this is if I trim the front, iron it out a little and pull the back up into either a partial updo, or a semi-hi pony tail, then put a bandanna on, some giant hoop earrings and those giant sunglasses. Maybe bathe in some self tanner to get that lovely orange glow :ROFL:

This is the wig I have to work with Click here


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha I like that wig Lacie!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Good luck Lacie :lol: she should have gotten you a blue wig though, would've made people focus more on your hair than recognizing your face lol


----------



## teejae

speaking of road kill my husband hit a feral pig on his way home the other night. yesterday morning it was still there,still alive,we think one of our niebours must have shot it and removed it. Yep it was still alive or feral dogs would have made short work of it.
Feral pigs are a real menace in Aust. teejae


----------



## sassykat6181

Our neighbor traps the feral hogs that tear up his gardens. We had 3 that he trapped peocessed last fall. Yummy!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Here are some pictures of the top bar hives. All the comb was built by the package bees since they arrived. These pics were from a few weeks ago, one of the hives now has built the comb so far out that the comb is in the shape of the edge of the hive. All but the first picture have a queen in them.


----------



## goathiker

I saw a swarm come into my neighbors place a little while ago. He leaves 2 hives with a bit of comb in them and swarms show up and move in all summer long. It looks like they're settled in now.


----------



## sassykat6181

Cool! I've gotta open mine up tomorrow and see if they're ready for the second honey super


----------



## teejae

In Aust.we have about 6 species of native bees,they look like little black fly's,guess you could Google them? We also have the normal honey bees.
We have a fat green frog that lives in the down pipe.
some pics of our place.Guinea fowl in the bananas,feral pig,husband with HUGE carpet python that was caught eating our chickens and our stand alone solar panels,teejae


----------



## sassykat6181

I miss having guineas around. Hubby says NO way! He thinks the owls will get them all quickly. 
Eww, I hate snakes!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

That's a huge snake, teejae! 
We used to have guineas, we loved them. Then the neighbor complained and we had to give them away  They were the kind of guinea that's blue, I forget the exact name.


----------



## sassykat6181

Yep! We had 7 acres of our own plus plenty of woods behind us and my guineas would go across the street to the neighbors house. She complained, so I couldn't let them out on weekends when she was home. Our road was also busy at certain times of the day and in one week we lost 4 to cars. I rehomed the rest to a lady that had lots of property way out in the boonies


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Our guineas went everywhere. We can't see out neighbors on either side, you have to go around a bend and up/down a hill, but those guineas went to the neighbor way out behind us, to the neighbor up the road and to the neighbor down the road. We really wanted them to hatch biddies, and they never did but then the day we dropped them off at a friend's house one played an egg. Ugh.


----------



## sassykat6181

Ours layed eggs all over our yard. Or, I'd keep them cooped until the afternoon so I could collect them. Needed quite a few to make a meal, but they were delicious!


----------



## sassykat6181

We have to go out of town on may 31. Sally obviously didn't kid 3 weeks ago, so my next date for her is 5/28. If everyone could please will her to kid before I leave that would be great. 
We have to go to Massachusetts to fight my husband's father in court....isn't family great!?!? We'll be gone a week and my neighbors have no goat experience.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Wow that's hard.


----------



## teejae

I think that colour guinea fowl is called lavander? or pearl? They are very noisey and stupid like turkeys.
yep that Python was the biggest Ive seen ,we have had them in the house and cant figure how hey got in! freaking me and the cats out!! my husband was yelling at me to hurry up and take the pic as it was very strong and heavy.We bundled it up into a feed bag and he took it for a drive. All native snakes are protected as are All native animals here.

Ahhh family who hasnt had problems,Teejae


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I think it's Pearl somethinother. :scratch:


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

So I just need to vent real quick...


You know how I have a chicken killing, goat chasing dog that is also an escape artist?

Well, we've decided it's time to rehome her after she plowed through our fence and caught Barli. I got a text from someone interested and spoke with them for a few hours last night, sharing details and answering questions. We arranged to meet today. I hauled my youngest daughter, who is one, and Xena, and drove an hour one way to meet with them and guess what? No show. No text. No call. No email. Nothing. 

I. Am. So. Angry. I just wasted my Saturday for that crud. Ugh. Never meeting with anyone again. I've already had another person text and inquire about her but she wants to meet halfway. Big fat NOPE.


----------



## nicolemackenzie

That's rude


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

what are some okay treats to give to 3 week old kids? trying to get the used to walking with me and setting them up but I need treats to re ward them! what's safe?


----------



## sassykat6181

Mine love animal crackers

Just re-read that you said 3 weeks. Maybe just some sweet feed. Are they eating grain yet?


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

so animal crackers are
okay for 3 weeks olds? I wasn't sure! and no they're not eating grain yet.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I heard kids like raisins.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

I wouldn't give them treats, their rumens aren't established yet and there is no real need to, you'll just teach them to expect treats all the time. At this age they should naturally follow you if you're bottle feeding and just get them used to touching them all over.


I asked a very experienced shower/breeder about this and she gave me the advice that she never trains her girls to show. Once they're at the show they're nervous and stick to her like glue because she's familiar.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

okay. thank you!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

It was tree trimming day today, everyone is very happy!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Sold two kids today. Maybe I'll go hide under my bed and cry now


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Awww.  That stinks, sorry!!


----------



## goathiker

I got 3 bucklings banded today. They are wandering around wondering what just happened.


----------



## NyGoatMom

^^ hahaha, I know that look!

Sorry you had to sell the kids...it gets better as you sell more :hug:

Those goats look happy indeed!!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Yay!! We found a great home for Xena!! An older gentleman, divorced, no other pets, just had to put down his rotti a few months ago and needs a new buddy. I creeped his Facebook and it's almost all pictures of his dog, he loved him to pieces. Plus he asked me good questions and then immediately jumped on his car to come get her, he couldn't wait. I have good vibes and I'm really happy and excited for her!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yay!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's awesome Jaimi! So happy for you and Xena!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Thanks! I feel so relieved, you have no idea. My morning was so quiet and peaceful without the shuffle of keeping everyone separate; and I woke up to a text from him letting me know she was doing great and they're heading to the pet store to let her pick out some toys. I can tell he's going to be the perfect human for her! And now all of the animals can all hang out with us outside in the evenings and no one has to be left out!!! Yippie!!!


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Glad you found a good fit for her where she can be herself.


----------



## sassykat6181

Sounds like a great fit for everyone.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

That's great! Sounds like she has a wonderful home


----------



## COgoatLover25

Just found out today that a goat I sold a few months ago had quads, which is pretty awesome. Always good to see buyers doing well with the stock I sold them!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Very true!
Glad I got my yard mowed today...it was really out of control. Irritated the weed eater is out of commission though, that would have finished it off well.

Tomorrow is a soap making day....then wednesday is lotion making day and thursday is one of my farmers markets shows and friday is packaging soaps! Busy, busy, busy....

Whats everyone else doing this week?


----------



## goathiker

Building a new perimeter fence on one side before we get yet another set of new neighbors in that house. 
Getting things set up to clean the barn, lay a new floor, and change around the inside.
Waiting for Teddy to kid. 
Wishing the weeds in my garden weren't 3 feet tall.


----------



## sassykat6181

Begging my doe to kid before we leave next Tuesday for a week. Ugh

Gotta mow the lawn and weed the garden. Hubby got me a garden weasel but the ground was too muddy yesterday from all the rain we got. I did torch the weeds around the perimeter though

Got another medium super added to my hive. One box of honey for the bees and one for us. At this rate I may have to add another in a few weeks. They filled that one in only 2 weeks


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Doing a whole lotta nothing this week, going to a horse show this weekend, with my nut case daughter, wearing some questionable wigs :ROFL: Other than that I don't think there's anything else. 
Might scrape the money together to fix hopefully the last thing on the truck that hasn't moved in like 4 months.


----------



## goathiker

Oh yeah, I forgot my station wagon is getting fixed this week. A guy came by and wanted the parts truck for the Trooper and is getting all the parts and putting a new/used tranny, front axles, clutch, and motor mounts on it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My truck needs a new clutch too, it's been a year and he still is just awful at driving one :lol: its hilarious and embarassing at the same time:lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Lacie....I sent you a PM


----------



## goathiker

Hm, our town now has a gas station/minimart, a library, a second little store, a flea market type store, aaaannnnddd a marijuana store :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Look at all the parking there too!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Welcome to Oregon :lol:


----------



## Jasmar

Argh, sorry to jump in here, but I'm a lite frantic. Never trust a woman with fibromyalgia brain fog. I just gave a 25-lb doeling around 2cc Banamine. Is there anything I can do? I absolutely can't do the vet. Only about $25 in my account. Xposted


----------



## goathiker

Replied on other post. Did you see the old Fort Hill market ^^^ :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

omgosh....I'm beginning to wonder about your town Jill.....

Sounds like everyone is busy this week...well, except Lacie :lol: You must get pictures of yourselves in your disguises :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Currently my DH is trying to get my car going...we bought it half torn apart :lol: He got the motor back together after changing all the gaskets but now it's saying it has a bad o2 sensor and a misfire in cylinder 2 so he has to fix those. At least it starts now :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Started on the new buck pens today, excited to get them done! More room for the stinkers


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NyGoatMom said:


> omgosh....I'm beginning to wonder about your town Jill.....
> 
> Sounds like everyone is busy this week...well, except Lacie :lol: You must get pictures of yourselves in your disguises :lol:


Hey now, are you saying it's not going to be work to try and figure out what to do with this wig? :lol: It's gonna be awful, supposed to be in the 80's I think, so with all my actual hair underneath it, and a giant thick wig on top.. it's gonna be really hot :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I give up this guy is try to provoke me for some reason :lol: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/castrated-187212/

If he's talking about who I think he is, the guy doesn't even own a wether anymore nor has he ever gone on a pack trip that wasn't guided...


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Jill, your response has me rolling!! Bahaha!!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> Started on the new buck pens today, excited to get them done! More room for the stinkers


My bucks need a new shelter... It's too small for the the three of them and Eddie..


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> My bucks need a new shelter... It's too small for the the three of them and Eddie..


Yeah, same here, they ended up tearing up the other wonderful arrangements I had for them :lol: so with adding as many bucks as I have  it's definitely time for a new pen setup where they can all have their own. I fear I may have become a buck collector


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! We can start a club :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm serious :lol: I'd be upset with myself if I didn't like the bucks so much


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

How do you think I feel! At least you have more does! :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, I have 1 more mature doe than you the rest are babies lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well now I have 3 bucks to go with my 8 does :lol: I think I might sell one or two of them and possibly keep one of Delilahs.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Well...lets put it this way, if all goes to plan I'll have more bucks than you  I think I've gone crazy...


----------



## sassykat6181

50ish goats surrendered to the SPCA in Massachusetts, how awful

http://wwlp.com/2016/05/24/massachusetts-rescue-farm-overwhelmed-with-goats-animals-need-new-homes/


----------



## COgoatLover25

So sad, but at least the owner had enough guts to say he couldn't give them the care they needed.


----------



## CanucksStar-17

My sister just texted me and said my FF gave birth to twins a boy and a girl. The bad part is she is refusing to accept them. We were wanting to sell her with the boy and we were hoping Sapphire the one that lost her kids would accept the female but it has been a week since she lost them so no go for that idea.
Here's a pic of them they boy is on the left and the girl is on the right.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The sun just went down behind the mountains.. I'm now officially too cold to be out with the goats...

On a side note, can anyone tell me why my ND doe has the absolute worst burps ever? I've had goats burp at me before and ya it doesn't smell good but this girl burps all the time and I always seem to be down wind..


----------



## KristiStone

The babies are adorable! Their faces look just like my buckling, Pugsley. 

Ha ha, lucky you, Dee, with the burps.


----------



## nicolemackenzie

I milked 4.5lbs of milk off my 4yo never once kidded precocious milker yesterday and she still had a bunch left...
She looks more comfortable now. She was actually good while there was food I front of her.

My hands are still swollen , sore, and weak from pregnancy so it wasn't an easy milking... It hurts to make a fist. Oh the joys of child birth lol.

Goat burps stink... She probably does it with cud in her mouth.


----------



## margaret

^Wow! That's a lot from a precocious udder!


----------



## nicolemackenzie

She doesn't mess around.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Peeps came back into milk, precociously, at 11 years old and she was milking almost a gallon a day, she hadn't kidded 6 years prior to that. She was a great milker 

In other news, got some acrylics on today in preparation for my ensemble on Saturday. Got some new shoes to go with it, and some fancy clothes, this is really coming together, not gonna lie :lol: Gonna style the wig tomorrow or Friday and get it all pretty for Saturday morning. If I put enough work into it, I'll never be recognized! :lol:
I'm going riding with my daughter tomorrow and we're going to wear the wigs, maybe pop into a store too :lol:

So Stephanie, I guess you were right, I'm not really doing any work this weekend, just running around in a costume. My daughter named her disguise Sophia Nettlebaum (works as a lifeguard), and I've been dubbed Bridget Troverhaus (works as a realtor).... so since I've never met a nice Bridget, I figured I had to dress up all stuffy :lol: Really says a lot of about how nice I must be for her to pick Bridget for my fake name :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lacie~ you are certifiable! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm not the only one! :lol: 

It's going to be terrible, supposed to be 90 degrees on Saturday, the show is from 3-7pm. So 90 degrees with a wig on will be torture, but I just found out there's an incentive! 2 FREE bags of grain!!! PER PERSON! 
So I'll show up in disguise, get the 2 free bags and leave, then come back as myself and get another 2 free bags :ROFL:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I shaved the bucks... Franklin did amazing! But Bellboy was a big stinker...
















At first he would only let me shave his back.. look at the difference in his color after!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm really loving Franklin, he's so well mannered and turning out to be a pretty nice looking buck


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They look nice all clipped up!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx! I really hope u can make it to the show! I don't have anyone to feed the horses.. my aunt will be put of town too..


----------



## goathiker

I am sure that this will make me popular but, it's kind of important. 

Since the goat questions and brags cannot be kept off this thread even with repeated warnings it will locked down tomorrow evening. The old chat thread is also going on lock down. The new chat thread will be left for the moment but, if there are any goat questions and information that should be on the forum posted there it will also be closed. 

Using this area as a private goat clinic takes information away from the people who may be looking for it. They can't use what they can't find.


----------



## margaret

They look great Dee!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Franklin looks really nice Dee! He should show well


----------



## NyGoatMom

Awww, sad to see it end! I enjoy talking goats with friends ....what is the harm in talking about your goats on here? I mean, we all have that in common and we like to talk about it.Can't it be left open and just use the other thread to talk about other stuff? I mean, everyone is free to read this if they want...... Or maybe rename it...The Goat Chat Thread :lol:

Not to mention...anything mentioned on here is most likely already answered in another thread that they can do a search and find answers too..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

We aren't allowed to show pix of our goats here?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Oops. I didn't realize we weren't supposed to talk goats here.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well there is another chat thread now but that's so far mostly about dogs and cats :shrug: I like the freedom of talking about my goats here with fellow goat peeps, but maybe we could move it to the GAA thread? That one is all about goats and addicts :lol: Maybe we can talk there?


----------



## margaret

What's the fun of having a chat thread for a bunch of goat people if we aren't even allowed to talk about goats?!?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but it's because here and there quick questions get asked and they want people to be able to find those questions and answers to them. So the main problem is that we're not making new threads for our questions since they can usually get answered on here in a couple seconds if we're talking to each other at the time. 
So what they're saying is that there's an entire forum to ask those questions on, the chat threads are for talking about life outside the goats, it's not for quick pop in questions about this and that regarding the goats.


----------



## margaret

I guess that makes sense. Still, I've enjoyed this thread, I'll be sad to see it shut down.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie I just saw a fenris doeling for sale! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but it's because here and there quick questions get asked and they want people to be able to find those questions and answers to them. So the main problem is that we're not making new threads for our questions since they can usually get answered on here in a couple seconds if we're talking to each other at the time.
> So what they're saying is that there's an entire forum to ask those questions on, the chat threads are for talking about life outside the goats, it's not for quick pop in questions about this and that regarding the goats.


I know what you're saying,but I think most questions people ask are in their own threads or in older threads, not really on here much? Do they really want us to start new threads every time we wanna talk about something goat related?  That seems like a lot of threads! Again, I understand the idea, but what does it say about our community if we can't have a friendly, fun, chat about your goats thread? Not trying to be belligerent or argumentative, I just don't get it :shrug: We could always redirect people that ask questions or Mods could start a new thread for them if they post here?
Besides, for a lot of us goat people, it's a lot of what we want to talk about on here...hence why we come to TGS. I can talk all day long with friends, family etc about other stuff, but they tire of hearing about goats so i like to have the option to pop onto this thread and talk goat.
Anyway, I am not a mod so there's not much I can do but go along with it but I just wanted to throw my opinion out there.


----------



## NyGoatMom

margaret said:


> What's the fun of having a chat thread for a bunch of goat people if we aren't even allowed to talk about goats?!?


:think: That's why I'm confused too....but it doesn't take much to confuse me :lol:


----------



## KristiStone

It seems like it's fine to keep talking about them here, but someone started a new thread that would be different. Not sure if I have that right, but that's what I've gathered.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

KristiStone said:


> It seems like it's fine to keep talking about them here, but someone started a new thread that would be different. Not sure if I have that right, but that's what I've gathered.


This thread is being locked so...


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm sure going to miss this thread. Not sure if it's just me but I'm not grasping why it's not ok to post pictures of our goats here. This thread has helped me as well as others in getting answers when we really needed them. It was a lot easier to post here than to go through all the effort to create an entire new thread. Just my thoughts :shrug:


----------



## KristiStone

deerbunnyfarm said:


> This thread is being locked so...


I see. I missed that part.


----------



## goathiker

It's not the pictures, it's not the day to day conversations. It's when someone's doe is labor and they can't get the colostrum heated right, there's no thread for that delivery. It's when there's 15 random questions on here waiting for someone because it's less trouble than putting them on the forum. 

If you figure out what guidelines you can live with and list them, I will send to the admin...


----------



## sassykat6181

I love this thread. I feel as though we have a great group of people engaged. I have been guilty maybe once or twice of asking what I thought was an important question here because I trust the experience of the people here that we have gotten to know. When you start a thread, everyone has their own opinion in their answers. I respect the group we have here.
Its not like we don't show up in a search, it's not private.
It would be a shame to close it now.
Can we agree to not ask goat health questions? More often than not, it is newcomers asking those questions anyhow


----------



## CanucksStar-17

I agree with NyGoatMom. If someone asks a question on here then redirect them. I don't see what making a new Thread and locking this one is going to do anyway.....


----------



## NyGoatMom

I PM'd Austin with a request to keep it open, so we'll see. I know I too, have come on this thread to ask questions from people I trust now that I have gotten to know them. Seems sad to take away that feeling of being able to ask a trusted fellow goat person a question about your own goats without starting another new thread. I know sometimes people have come on here and said "Hey, can you guys check out my thread, "such n such?" and then people do and respond.
We all need to ask Austin to keep it open...but if he decides too, we will have to redirect people to start their own thread if they come on with a question/emergency.


----------



## ksalvagno

But then there is the expectation of either Jill or Lacey to answer a question. Then the answer gets buried in this long thread. People can't go through this entire thread to find an answer. It also isn't fair to Jill and Lacey that they can't get away from being asked goat health questions on a thread that is just supposed to be chatting. Sometimes they just want to chat and not answer questions too. I understand that everyone wants Jill to answer their questions but it is unfair to her to be expected to answer a question just because it is posted on this thread.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yes, there is that...so maybe we should have no health questions on this thread?
Or do either of you mind the questions? I would understand if you did!


----------



## goathiker

I think it would be fine to say hey guys, my goat did such and such... There's a thread here ********

Okay, I was up until 3:30 am with my doe kidding so, I'm too tired to think or be my normal cheerfully sarcastic self. I'm going to go snap some pictures of the kids for my kidding thread and zone out.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Bummer night, I didn't get to go riding! I had to put my mare, Trinity, back so I could fix my daughters mare, Star..... my daughter gave Star a bucket of alfalfa pellets to keep her occupied while she saddled up the little mare, Foxy. After she got Foxy ready she came back to Star and less than a minute later she started choking. Gaah, so we walked her for a minute and it got significantly worse within the minute, trying to gag so much she almost fell over a few times. Drenched her some water to try to soften it up to go down, which did nothing for the choke like I thought it would. It just blew back out her nose. 
So I had to go get the tube and run it up her nose, bunch of slurried alfalfa pellets and mucus came out. Thought she was good to go when I took the tube out and she was interesting in eating again, but about 20 minutes later she started gagging again. So I had to run the tube again, bunch more came back up out the tube and then I pumped some water down the tube and viola! Dislodged the stupid pellets and then she went to eating grass and is totally fine now. She just had to choke on them though, she couldn't have just chewed them....
Oh well, such is life :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow lacie! That sounds scary.... glad you knew what to do!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I got so much nastiness sneezed/hacked up on me after the 2nd tubing :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh my gosh! Why is it that horses seem to choke easily?


----------



## sassykat6181

What's worse than a doe that has given single bucks the last two years? A doe that just kidded 2 bucks!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NyGoatMom said:


> Oh my gosh! Why is it that horses seem to choke easily?


Well pellets are dry, and if they eat too fast they just get stuck. Think of it like trying to swallow barely chewed dry cereal. 
I don't think I'll be buying that particular kind of horsey crunchies though, that bag along has cause 2 of them to choke now. They must be the driest pellets on the planet :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So this wig and I..... I don't think we can be friends..... She just brought it by today, and mixed blonde my foot! This thing is super curly (more than the pictures), and a mixture of yellow, WHITE and maybe another shade of yellow that can possibly be passable as an ugly blonde (but it's the bottom underside). I do not have the skin tone for this at all. I'm going to need the biggest bandanda ever to cover half of this wig, definitely need some giant sunglasses, I might even wear a sun hat on top of the whole thing. It's SO bad, I think I'm going to flat iron it and maybe curl it differently..... it's just so, so, SO bad :lol:


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Why do you have to dress up?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Uh, guys, can y'all tell me if I'm being crazy overprotective with something?

Totally not goat farm related and I'll try to keep it short...


My parents are going through a divorce and for the last several weeks my dad has been coming to take my oldest, who is three, on little day adventures for a few hours every Friday. They go to the park, petting zoos, circuses, etc. He was a fantastic, hands on father and wants to be a part of my kid's lives so that part is awesome. Also his landlord sometimes watches a three year old boy on Fridays so my daughter gets to play with him sometimes. I have not met landlord. (A woman around his age, I do question their relationship status..) My dad always sends me a bunch of pictures and my daughter is always excited to go over there.

He just sent me a picture of my daughter and the little boy in the bathtub together.


I'm personally kinda shaking right now and upset about it, and trying to figure out what the appropriate response is....

Am I crazy for being super upset and angry? What do I say now?? Gahh!!


----------



## KristiStone

deerbunnyfarm said:


> Uh, guys, can y'all tell me if I'm being crazy overprotective with something?
> 
> Totally not goat farm related and I'll try to keep it short...
> 
> My parents are going through a divorce and for the last several weeks my dad has been coming to take my oldest, who is three, on little day adventures for a few hours every Friday. They go to the park, petting zoos, circuses, etc. He was a fantastic, hands on father and wants to be a part of my kid's lives so that part is awesome. Also his landlord sometimes watches a three year old boy on Fridays so my daughter gets to play with him sometimes. I have not met landlord. (A woman around his age, I do question their relationship status..) My dad always sends me a bunch of pictures and my daughter is always excited to go over there.
> 
> He just sent me a picture of my daughter and the little boy in the bathtub together.
> 
> I'm personally kinda shaking right now and upset about it, and trying to figure out what the appropriate response is....
> 
> Am I crazy for being super upset and angry? What do I say now?? Gahh!!


Augh, I have to say that I'd probably feel the same way. I'm so sorry you are going through this awkward situation. There were a few times that I had to tell my parents that I didn't want them to do certain things with my children, and to be honest, it created a lot of tension.

Having said that, I would be concerned about them taking a bath together--not necessarily because they are male and female taking a bath together, but I would be wondering why that is happening, and at whose home. I guess with the proper context, it *might* be ok, but what is that context? But that is me, not saying you should be wondering those things too.

And in reality, it's probably nothing, but if you are concerned it's ok. You are the mom.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Deerbunnyfarm, I say you have every right to be very concerned, just my 2cents but that just doesn't seem right. So sorry you have to deal with this awkward situation!


----------



## goathiker

This is a generational gap more than a horrible lapse of judgement. Raising kids in the '70's nothing was thought of putting 3 or 4 young children in the tub together regardless of sex. Being one of those children and raising my own kids the same way, I can tell you that young kids don't even think about it in any type of sexual way unless a parent teaches them to. 

If you don't agree with it, fine but, don't ruin a good thing.
Take a deep breath
Tell him the picture is very cute but, you'd prefer he not have the children naked and from now on could he please keep on their uddies or a bathing suit while they are playing in tub or shower together. 

If you stay in control of the situation he will respect your wishes.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Thanks for the reassurance that I'm not crazy!!

My daughter did pack a backpack and decided she wanted to bring her two new wind up bath toys with her. Knowing her, I imagine she asked over and over to take a bath so she could play with them. And I'm sure it's at the house where my dad is currently living... With the landlord lady. I have been to the house before but she wasn't home. The whole situation is just weird and I'm NOT looking forward to talking to him about it as he gets butthurt so easily now since my mom left him... His relationship with my sister has been strained ever since and anything he perceives as a criticism makes him feel like we all hate him or something. It is going to be tense. 

If I was present I wouldn't have an issue with her taking a bath with a little boy, but she has never seen boy privates before and I feel like that is something I need to be there for if she has questions and such....

Plus, not totally cool with her being naked at all without me being there, let alone with strangers. I trust my dad but I guess I'm no longer trusting his judgment...


----------



## goathiker

*****Announcement******

I am sorry to let everyone know that Cheri (Dreamacresfarm2) Has had a hemorrhagic stroke and complications of Pneumonia. 
She is at OHSU and seems to be turning a corner back to health. Please keep her in your prayers during her journey.


----------



## KristiStone

goathiker said:


> *****Announcement******
> 
> I am sorry to let everyone know that Cheri (Dreamacresfarm2) Has had a hemorrhagic stroke and complications of Pneumonia.
> She is at OHSU and seems to be turning a corner back to health. Please keep her in your prayers during her journey.


Praying for her now. So sorry to hear this.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

goathiker said:


> *****Announcement******
> 
> I am sorry to let everyone know that Cheri (Dreamacresfarm2) Has had a hemorrhagic stroke and complications of Pneumonia.
> She is at OHSU and seems to be turning a corner back to health. Please keep her in your prayers during her journey.


On no!! Will be praying, keep us updated if you can!!


----------



## KristiStone

deerbunnyfarm said:


> Thanks for the reassurance that I'm not crazy!!
> 
> My daughter did pack a backpack and decided she wanted to bring her two new wind up bath toys with her. Knowing her, I imagine she asked over and over to take a bath so she could play with them. And I'm sure it's at the house where my dad is currently living... With the landlord lady. I have been to the house before but she wasn't home. The whole situation is just weird and I'm NOT looking forward to talking to him about it as he gets butthurt so easily now since my mom left him... His relationship with my sister has been strained ever since and anything he perceives as a criticism makes him feel like we all hate him or something. It is going to be tense.
> 
> If I was present I wouldn't have an issue with her taking a bath with a little boy, but she has never seen boy privates before and I feel like that is something I need to be there for if she has questions and such....
> 
> Plus, not totally cool with her being naked at all without me being there, let alone with strangers. I trust my dad but I guess I'm no longer trusting his judgment...


Tough stuff. Again, sorry you have to face this situation and deal with it. It's so hard to talk to people who get hurt easily about stuff like this. Maybe start with, "Dad, I so appreciate that you take [daughter's name] and help us so much by being such a great grandpa....." and then keep it real simple and make your requests about bath time. Also, maybe if you are concerned about your daughter having questions, you can bring up bath time and let her tell you all about it. Perhaps she will mention anything that she is wondering about, and you can answer those things your way.

In any case, I'm sure you'll handle it just fine. Hang in there, Mom.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Thanks Kristi!! 

After talking more with DH we came up with a plan; I packed a swimsuit and an outfit for him to keep at his house, that way I can just say "hey, in the future if she wants to take a bath or play in the sprinklers or anything you can just keep this suit at your house instead of her having to be naked." And then we may invite him and the "landlady" over to dinner some night next week... If she's going to be around a lot I really just need to meet her, ya know? 

Fingers crossed, hopefully I can pull this off firmly but with grace and understanding!


----------



## KristiStone

deerbunnyfarm said:


> Thanks Kristi!!
> 
> After talking more with DH we came up with a plan; I packed a swimsuit and an outfit for him to keep at his house, that way I can just say "hey, in the future if she wants to take a bath or play in the sprinklers or anything you can just keep this suit at your house instead of her having to be naked." And then we may invite him and the "landlady" over to dinner some night next week... If she's going to be around a lot I really just need to meet her, ya know?
> 
> Fingers crossed, hopefully I can pull this off firmly but with grace and understanding!


Fantastically diplomatic, Deerbunny. I think you will do great keeping it on the positive.


----------



## sassykat6181

Sounds like a good plan 

Keeping Cheri in my thoughts for healing


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Phew, that wasn't so bad! I could tell when he dropped her off that he knew based on my text response that I wasn't cool with it, he kinda acted like he was in a hurry so I stopped him and gave him the bathing suit tall and he said it sounded great and he was glad to have the suit now. So, I'm feeling good about that! I don't think I hurt his feelings and I think he understood. 

And, this is my two and a half month old lamancha next to my one year old pregnant doe. Oh my gosh!!


----------



## KristiStone

Yay! I'm so glad it went off uneventfully. That's usually best.

And WOW, they are almost the same! Both LaManchas?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Willow is a standard lamancha, Basil is a minimancha. So, size difference was to be expected but Willow just looks so huge!! It's weird to be bottle feeding one while the other is waddling around with her pregnant belly, and they're the same size!


----------



## KristiStone

Heyyyy, I have a Willow too!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Aww, love that name!! I saved it for my first registered girl as she'll be the matriarch of my minimancha breeding program, hopefully.


----------



## goatygirl

We have a Willow too!


----------



## KristiStone

My daughter named Willow after a character on Buffy the Vampire Slayer, I think? She named Willow's babies Wednesday and Pugsley Addams, too. I never get to name anyone around here. LOL


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh no, I will keep Cheri in my thoughts! Poor lady  

I always liked the name Willow...had a friend named Willow...she always wore bells on her shoes :lol:

I agree with Jill that it's a generational gap thing but if it makes you uncomfortable, I wouldn't hesitate to politely let him know that you are uncomfortable with it. That is awkward!


----------



## sassykat6181

Weighed Sally's bucklings born this morning. While we were at my sons awards ceremony, of course. 5 pounds each! She's a Nigerian dwarf. Usually she has a single large buckling. I was surprised to walk in on two. My children are thrilled!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Cute kids! 2 and 4 legged!

Can I vent for a sec? I had applied for this really awesome job and so did my coworker, we both had working interviews and I was supposed to go back for a second working interview (my coworker had already done the second) but then I got an email yesterday saying I didn't get the position... my coworker got a call yesterday saying she got it.. I'm really happy for her but really depressed at the same time..


----------



## COgoatLover25

Sorry you didn't get the job Dee, there must be something even better coming for you though :hug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx.. I didn't go to the show today... I let myself get to overwhelmed by the sad news... so I have two really nice looking bucks all shaved up and ready to show, just sitting in my back yard lol!


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

what does everyone use lime for?


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Thanx.. I didn't go to the show today... I let myself get to overwhelmed by the sad news... so I have two really nice looking bucks all shaved up and ready to show, just sitting in my back yard lol!


Oh you should have went!! I bet Franklin would have done well...


----------



## sassykat6181

Sorry to hear Dee. Maybe something better will come along soon.
I get overworked too and then shut down.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sara+pumpkin said:


> what does everyone use lime for?


I put it in my beer.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> Oh you should have went!! I bet Franklin would have done well...


Ya, I'm really sad I didn't go.. but I knew I would be sad.. but like Kat said, just too much for me to handle. Shutting down now. This would have been such an awesome place to work.. and I can't help but wonder what I did wrong.. why would they pick someone with less experience?


----------



## goathiker

Sara+pumpkin said:


> what does everyone use lime for?


I like it on fresh pan fried trout.


----------



## KristiStone

I use lime in salsa.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

You guys are making me hungry! Now I want salsa, trout and beer! :lol:


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Sara+pumpkin said:


> what does everyone use lime for?


Are you talking about the fruit or the stuff you put on lawns/gardens/in a stall?


----------



## KristiStone

deerbunnyfarm said:


> Are you talking about the fruit or the stuff you put on lawns/gardens/in a stall?


See, and after I answered the question, this is what came to mind.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

haha the fruit! sorry for being unclear! I just got a huge bag of limes from a friend, not sure how to use them all!


----------



## goathiker

Margaritas!!!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Well in that case...

Definitely alcoholic beverages, salsa, guacamole...

You can order these tablets that are made from dehydrated "magic fruit", when they dissolve on your tongue it makes lime taste like amazing limeade. We ordered some and ate an entire bag of limes!


----------



## KristiStone

deerbunnyfarm said:


> You can order these tablets that are made from dehydrated "magic fruit", when they dissolve on your tongue it makes lime taste like amazing limeade. We ordered some and ate an entire bag of limes!


What is this sorcery?? And does it work with lemons?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

KristiStone said:


> What is this sorcery?? And does it work with lemons?


Yes!! Lemons, oranges, pineapple... Anything that is sour, it makes it taste sweet!

I did it for my husband's 22nd birthday, we had sour foods and played Fruit Ninja.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

that sounds amazing! thanks for all the answers!


----------



## CanucksStar-17

Something happened today that really bothered me, I usually don't let other people's issues/problems bother me that much but this one really got to me. 

Earlier today I went out to lunch with some of my family. We went to a family restaurant that is actually owned by a family, the main front staff was a teenage/young adult, I'm not sure how old, girl who was working with her younger sister who has got to be around 10ish, the younger sister was just helping. 

It wasn't that busy just my family and I and another older couple. We had just come in after the older couple and after taking our order and getting our drinks the older girl was hugging her younger sister as they were waiting. 
I thought it was cute, two sisters with a bit of an age gap getting along is rare. (I don't get along that well with my sister who is 7 years older then me) so it was cute. When the older couple was leaving they starting scolding the staff. Saying that you shouldn't be fondling (as they put it) each other. I saw nothing wrong with these two girls hugging at work, and it wasn't like they were doing it for very long or more then once. They were just showing a bit of affection. Besides for me personally I would rather have siblings hug each other then fight or not even talk to each other.

What are your thoughts guys? Would you have a problem with sisters hugging at work (as long as they were doing their job of course) or would you rather they didn't do it? It just really bothered me that they had to take it out on the teenage girl, like I understand if you don't like it, but to scold the girl in public is a totally different thing. 

Sorry for the rant and I don't know why it bothered me so much, maybe it's because I've only got to be three or four years older then this girl, or that I wish my older sister would hug me once in a while?!!?


----------



## teejae

My sister in law gave us a lime tree when we moved here from Sydney NSW some :think: 26? years ago. Anyway it had been goat monstered many times and survived a very long drought but still had tons of amazing fruit. then it all of a sudden gave up and died! I spose they have a life span? Anyway we bought another to plant well away from the goats and this one is a mini lime tree..lol it has 1 lime on it!!.
I like limes squeezed over fruit salad mmmmmm.
So winter has finally arrived,woke up this morning to chilly 10c(50f).It will warm up quickly though,we are not far from the Tropic Of Capricorn ,should get to 26-27c (77f)  teejae


----------



## KristiStone

CanucksStar-17 said:


> Something happened today that really bothered me, I usually don't let other people's issues/problems bother me that much but this one really got to me.
> 
> Earlier today I went out to lunch with some of my family. We went to a family restaurant that is actually owned by a family, the main front staff was a teenage/young adult, I'm not sure how old, girl who was working with her younger sister who has got to be around 10ish, the younger sister was just helping.
> 
> It wasn't that busy just my family and I and another older couple. We had just come in after the older couple and after taking our order and getting our drinks the older girl was hugging her younger sister as they were waiting.
> I thought it was cute, two sisters with a bit of an age gap getting along is rare. (I don't get along that well with my sister who is 7 years older then me) so it was cute. When the older couple was leaving they starting scolding the staff. Saying that you shouldn't be fondling (as they put it) each other. I saw nothing wrong with these two girls hugging at work, and it wasn't like they were doing it for very long or more then once. They were just showing a bit of affection. Besides for me personally I would rather have siblings hug each other then fight or not even talk to each other.
> 
> What are your thoughts guys? Would you have a problem with sisters hugging at work (as long as they were doing their job of course) or would you rather they didn't do it? It just really bothered me that they had to take it out on the teenage girl, like I understand if you don't like it, but to scold the girl in public is a totally different thing.
> 
> Sorry for the rant and I don't know why it bothered me so much, maybe it's because I've only got to be three or four years older then this girl, or that I wish my older sister would hug me once in a while?!!?


Eh.

My thoughts are that the older couple should have minded their own business and took heed to the old adage "if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all". Also, to make it sound worse than it was by using the word "fondling" is a great way to make the teenage girl feel ashamed of the display of love she was showing to her younger sister.

I'm not sure what the age of the older couple was, but my husband and I are 48 and 51, and wouldn't find anything wrong with what you described. Perhaps it's a generational thing?


----------



## sassykat6181

Harvest time already! When we lived in Massachusetts we planted our garden Memorial Day weekend....what a change in South Carolina


----------



## KristiStone

Yay! Good for you guys!

We are also harvesting squash. It's so great!


----------



## nicolemackenzie

CanucksStar-17 said:


> Something happened today that really bothered me, I usually don't let other people's issues/problems bother me that much but this one really got to me.
> 
> Earlier today I went out to lunch with some of my family. We went to a family restaurant that is actually owned by a family, the main front staff was a teenage/young adult, I'm not sure how old, girl who was working with her younger sister who has got to be around 10ish, the younger sister was just helping.
> 
> It wasn't that busy just my family and I and another older couple. We had just come in after the older couple and after taking our order and getting our drinks the older girl was hugging her younger sister as they were waiting.
> I thought it was cute, two sisters with a bit of an age gap getting along is rare. (I don't get along that well with my sister who is 7 years older then me) so it was cute. When the older couple was leaving they starting scolding the staff. Saying that you shouldn't be fondling (as they put it) each other. I saw nothing wrong with these two girls hugging at work, and it wasn't like they were doing it for very long or more then once. They were just showing a bit of affection. Besides for me personally I would rather have siblings hug each other then fight or not even talk to each other.
> 
> What are your thoughts guys? Would you have a problem with sisters hugging at work (as long as they were doing their job of course) or would you rather they didn't do it? It just really bothered me that they had to take it out on the teenage girl, like I understand if you don't like it, but to scold the girl in public is a totally different thing.
> 
> Sorry for the rant and I don't know why it bothered me so much, maybe it's because I've only got to be three or four years older then this girl, or that I wish my older sister would hug me once in a while?!!?


Perhaps they thought they were a couple? The word fondling is an odd choice of words to use about sisters...

And maybe they are also closed minded if that is the case.

Fondling is a strong word for a hug...

I'd have been annoyed with the older couple as well.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Back from the horse show! Got 4 free bags of alfalfa pellets and won a bunch of raffle stuff and store cards, mingled with some of the feed company presidents, made them uncomfortable answering my questions in front of the crowd, got free drinks and burgers, all in all I'd say it was a success! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Dee, sorry you missed the show, but dont beat yourself up over the job interview. A lot of people wont hire you if youre over qualified. I've been turned down a few times because I was either over qualified or I sometimes intimidated them :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I definitely didn't intimidate them.. I was so nervous, I was shaking while placing the catheter in a dog..


----------



## nicolemackenzie

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I definitely didn't intimidate them.. I was so nervous, I was shaking while placing the catheter in a dog..


I get like that too when people are watching, even though I'm perfectly good at placing an IVC. I've gotten better with this fear over time though.

Maybe your friend was less nervous during the interview?

Other reasons I could see hiring someone less experienced could be; they can train her to do things their way, maybe she costs less to hire, licensed verses not licensed, they think your friend is more likely to stay with their practice for longer. ( for example, with my ER experience day practices were worried I'd get bored and quit. Maybe something in you experience made them worried you would get tired of them and not stay ?)

I bet you are really good at what you do, but they only had one slot to fill.

Good luck, I'm sure you'll find a good fit


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx, I hope they have another opening soon, it was a really good opportunity.. They offered my coworker a lot of money so I don't think salary was their concern. But you are right, she was less nervous..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hopefully you have better luck Dee.

I'm down to 7 does now, Roxanne, Francine, Buffy and Fenris went today. All I have left is Babs, Biagia, Coup, Delilah, Clarice, Fancy and Edna for the does, and the two bucks I have left is Brigade and Vigilante. The 4 doelings will be sold in a couple weeks, I think I will hang onto one of Delilahs bucks though.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh no Dee! Sorry :hug: But on the bright side...you have some really sharp looking bucks to look at :lol:

Canuck~ I would have been happy to see hugging of that nature as there is not enough care in the world as it is...what I _don't_ like is people making out and truly fondling in public, but friendly,loving hugs are great! I would have told the girls that I was happy to see they cared about each other after the other folks left :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Kat~ My friends are planting this weekend...lol...so wow! you already have veggies, they'd be jealous!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

This is our first year doing a garden and my thumb is RED so I'm amazed that our plants are thriving too! My three year old grew these from seed. Yay goat poop!!


----------



## KristiStone

Wow, your 3yo is a better gardening than I am, Deerbunny!

On another note---you peeps who tattoo your goats, can you take a look at my thread? I was looking for info on tattooing, so if you have pointers that haven't been mentioned, by all means. But what I really need are instructions on how to load a set of tattoo pliers. Here's the thread, and TIA!
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/ear-tattooing-187304/


----------



## COgoatLover25

Finally clipped the first goat of the year!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I love goats


----------



## COgoatLover25

Longtime, no see! :wave:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hey bud missed ya


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Sorry guys, my boyfriend stole my phone :laugh: but hey :wave:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hi Sarah 

It's pretty warm here.... 96 degrees, gonna be warming up this week to the triple digits, after some thunderstorms tomorrow and tuesday. Bleh, feels like summer already


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> Finally clipped the first goat of the year! ( Yes, Dee you inspired me to  ) body shot of Arielle-she looks so different without all that hair!
> View attachment 108584


How old is she? Who are her parents?


----------



## CrazyDogLady

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I definitely didn't intimidate them.. I was so nervous, I was shaking while placing the catheter in a dog..


Well thank the Lord no hospital has ever asked me to stick someone before hiring me, I'd be nervous too. The pressure of sticking someone during a code, fine. Someone watching and critiquing me, not so much.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nice plants deerbunny!

Beautiful clip job!! Now come clip mine :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> How old is she? Who are her parents?


She'll actually be a yearling in July, small I know right!? I guess crossing two slow maturing lines wasn't such a hot idea :lol: But she's still growing nonetheless. Arielle's part of the bloodlines I'm experimenting with, out of Moon sired by Adair, a buck I used by driveway breeding service last year. Adair actually earned a LA score of 90 last year so that's pretty cool  Arielle does have a page on my website where you can see her bloodlines


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

O how nice :wink: :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

So I may actually end up having 5 bucks by the end of this year...it has me questioning my sanity lol.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I hope I don't get anymore bucks... there is a doe kid that I really need to get but I can't bc I have $0 :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

It's ridiculous for me to have so many bucks for the puny number of does I have, I'm sorta beating myself over the head for that...but these are bucks that just aren't common anymore.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol maybe we should have a buck trade going on


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Long lost Sarah! Haven't seen you around in forever!


----------



## sassykat6181

Leaving tomorrow for Massachusetts. Not looking forward to 16+ hours in the truck with the kids (6 & 8 ) got the coloring books and movie players ready. Good thing is we get to pick up our new lamancha doeling next Saturday on the way back home. Really excited about her


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

One time I had three does and three bucks. :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Happy Memorial Day!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Kat you should stop by the New Boston show and say hi on Sunday  lol!


----------



## margaret

Happy Memorial Day y'all!


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lol maybe we should have a buck trade going on


Just seen this, that's a long distance swap! Lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol ya but instead of buying new bucks, we could just pay to transport the. Back and forth :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Or, we could just get the bucks collected. That would probably be less cost overall :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think buying a semen tank and AI kit and shipping semen is quite pricey lol!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I have someone who will do the AI for me actually so that's not a huge deal but the semen shipper would probably be the big expense. The semen tank that I'm looking at getting is about $600 so not too bad.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm thinking Nanaimo x Wingwood Farm Finding Atlantis would make some gorgeous kids :chin:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'd love to get some more wingwood in my herd!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me too, I think I'm getting a little overrun with Kastdemur's :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Skyla, we head back south on Sunday  with my new little lamancha baby in tow


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> Me too, I think I'm getting a little overrun with Kastdemur's :lol:


No kidding! Lol! But it's ok, they have nice style


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, I love the Kastdemur's lines ( hence I have so much lol) but I'm thinking I need to start working some other bloodlines into the mix.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lakeshore and wingwood mix nice with them


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, I'm looking into RWH too, I'd just like to keep the same body style.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I was gonna get a RWH doe this year... then I got broke... :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol, same here.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Not sure what happened to all my money though... someone must have eaten it..


----------



## COgoatLover25

The goats ate it...they always do. It's amazing how much it takes to feed them!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I just need to stop liking my goats so fat... everyone else likes skinny dairy goats :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol, I'm pretty much done with the extremely dairy goats, I like a doe that holds her weight throughout lactation. Moon was terrible to keep weight on!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, I haven't really found a good medium between the dairy look and the healthy look that I like lol!


----------



## COgoatLover25

It's personal preference, I just don't want to have to deal with a doe that I'm always trying to put weight on.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

I'm the same way... I have two girls that are at a good "dairy weight" and one girl who is, well, we'll just say "healthy".  I always feel like my dairy looking girls look too thin!!

Then again, my grandma has always said our family doesn't skinny dip, we chunky dunk! Sooo... I guess I carry that philosophy to my animals too. Lol!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Glad I'm not the only one that likes "healthy" dairy goats as I call them


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nope, you're not! I have one hard keeper but only during lactation....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Off topic but Ardi is looking HUGE! Dare I say she may be packing quads


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> Skyla, we head back south on Sunday  with my new little lamancha baby in tow


Oh bummer  lol!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Making more soaps today~ I have been selling well so it's getting more challenging to keep up! I'm grateful though, I like having my own business so I am not punching a clock!

Then tonight it's copper bolusing and trimming buck hooves...poor Alex needs his copper pretty bad...seems to have worn off earlier this time, so he's really red again *sigh* I should shave him down...

What is everyone else doing today?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

That's encouraging to hear!! About the soaps I mean. I have been spending nearly all of my time researching soap making, what herbs to grow for it, infusing oils, recipes, etc etc etc. It would be really cool to make some money doing something like that but I'm nervous to give it a shot! Hoping to have some soaps to start selling around Christmastime...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I am trimming hooves and copper bolusing today also


----------



## NyGoatMom

Great minds think alike :lol:


----------



## margaret

I'm going to attempt to finish cleaning out my trailer and barn before I leave for the mountains tomorrow, but I'm not sure I'll get much done, I'm still exhausted from last weekend's show.

Anyone else been getting a lot of rain? It's all mud down here...


----------



## CanucksStar-17

We've been getting rain for 2 weeks straight now. The last two days have been nice, but it is still super muddy.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

We haven't had a good rainfall in a while.


----------



## COgoatLover25

We're getting lots of rain here! Makes the grass grow fast!


----------



## margaret

COgoatLover25 said:


> We're getting lots of rain here! Makes the grass grow fast!


That it does, but I still get tired of it and the does especially hate it!


----------



## COgoatLover25

We're getting it in the evenings so it's not that bad here.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well, didn't get to the bucks today...forgot I had an appt. But Thursday I'll be here to get it done. 
As for rain, we get plenty all the time...mostly T-storms this time of year, but it's been unusually hot here for this time of year.


----------



## sassykat6181

Still driving up the coast. Left SC at 4am. We made a pit stop to see Luray Caverns in Virginia. It was amazing and the kids loved it. Then we hit traffic and the highway was closed. That added almost 2 hrs to our drive. I hate this drive. Hopefully the last time we'll have to make it up north again. I much prefer flying.








This is a reflection pool. The water is so clear and only 18 inches deep. It reflects the ceiling and makes it look really deep.


----------



## KristiStone

Trimmed hooves a little today too. I need practice so I'll be doing this project over a few days.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I used to do that, Kristi! I trimmed one goat's hooves every day for a week and at the end they were perfect.
Kat, what a neat picture!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Wow, that's amazing!! 

My grandparents used to live right next to mammoth caves and we would go all the time. I miss that.

I pretty much spent my day babysitting my grandma. Also found out that my brother in law and his wife have decided to move close to us (they live in another state, nine hours away) and they asked if I would watch their one year old. That would mean I would have a three year old and two one year olds, but to be fair my one year old will be two in August. PLUS DH is doing everything in his power to convince me to have another baby, I have two pregnant does that will be my first...ahhh!!! So much going on but so much joy and excitement too!!


On another note, I'm starting to buy seeds for my goat pasture and my herb garden... And planning everything out to plant this fall. Head is spinning today!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It feels like a desert here today... my truck was 110 when I got in it after work... now all the weeds start dying and all the animals get foxtails and burrs stuck in them... yay!.....


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

where does everyone live? I live in northern Michigan.


----------



## KristiStone

I live in SoCal, where it's supposed to get near/in the 100s over the next week. Yucky. I'll get to smell my own body odor this week. Yay.


----------



## goathiker

I live in Northwestern Oregon where it is in the '80's today :lol:


----------



## CanucksStar-17

I live in British Columbia Canada.


----------



## sassykat6181

South Carolina in the upper left corner near Georgia


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Northern CA


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Good ole Arkansas... But I was raised in Michigan.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey Jill, I'll trade your 80's weather for my 98-101 degree weather! :lol: It was so hot and miserable today, I just laid on my bed for most of the day until I had to go out and refill water, by the time it was 4pm I got in the shower and left it on ice cold, didn't want to get out either. :lol: 
Then I had to chase the stupid tiny cow for over an hour, so that ruined my cold, clean feeling. Stupid cow!


----------



## goathiker

Okay guys, the consensus is that you can keep your thread IF it is chat, brags, and complaints. Goat health and care questions _must_ be directed to the forum. If a member insists on answers, flag the post and I'll move it to it's own new thread for them. 
Please understand that I am not the boss here. Each moderator has directions from the Admin and the Admin take their orders from the owners. I am happy that we will not lose the thread as I feel like I have built friendships here.

So, I spent today building a craptacular creep feeder for my bottle babies :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yay!! It gets to stay! :stars: 

I'm sure the craptacular feeder is no worse than the things I have strung together :ROFL: Love the new word too :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> Okay guys, the consensus is that you can keep your thread IF it is chat, brags, and complaints. Goat health and care questions _must_ be directed to the forum. If a member insists on answers, flag the post and I'll move it to it's own new thread for them.
> Please understand that I am not the boss here. Each moderator has directions from the Admin and the Admin take their orders from the owners. I am happy that we will not lose the thread as I feel like I have built friendships here.
> 
> So, I spent today building a craptacular creep feeder for my bottle babies :lol:


Yay! Thank you for watching this thread! I will be sure to do my part and redirect anyone I see asking questions in the wrong place! I know I have certainly been guilty of it in the past but I hope we can all work together to keep this thread clean and full of complaints  and brags of course! I'm definitely thankful for all the friends I have made here!

On another note.. Creep feeder? Bottle babies? Gives me a headache just thinking about it....


----------



## margaret

Yay! Thank you Jill!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I live in NY right by the Vt and Mass borders...

Glad the thread will stay open  I'll try to redirect health questions too!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Yay! :leap:
I live in northern central NC right near the border of VA.


----------



## caprine crazy

I live in West Central IN. So glad this gets to stay! I like popping in every once and a while to check in to see how everyone is doing!


----------



## CanucksStar-17

I can't believe it's the 1st of June today!! This year has being flying by.

My last doe to kid had triplets last night. Two boys and a girl. The poor girl is half the size of her brothers. That ends my kidding season with 12 kids, 8 does and 4 bucks. Unfortunately I lost 4 of those doe kids so the surviving kidding total is 4 does and 4 bucks.


----------



## sassykat6181

Yay we can keep the thread!

Today's my birthday!


----------



## margaret

CanucksStar-17 said:


> I can't believe it's the 1st of June today!! This year has being flying by.
> 
> My last doe to kid had triplets last night. Two boys and a girl. The poor girl is half the size of her brothers. That ends my kidding season with 12 kids, 8 does and 4 bucks. Unfortunately I lost 4 of those doe kids so the surviving kidding total is 4 does and 4 bucks.


It is crazy isn't it, how fast time goes!!


----------



## margaret

Happy birthday Kat!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to dear Kat! Happy birthday to You!!!! arty: 
I think you should get a goat for your birthday


----------



## margaret

I agree Lindsey, Kat you should get yourself a goat!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Happy birthday Kat! 
Do you usually go by Kat or Katrina?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Hey y'all!! I'm back and have 3 nubians... Sounds like I came back on a special day!! Happy birthday Kat!! These are not as good as any of yalls goats I'm sure but I love them nonetheless... BTW the red one is the male.


----------



## sassykat6181

Thanks everyone! I am in fact picking up a new goat on Saturday before we head back to South Carolina  can't wait to meet her, she's just turned 8 weeks today


----------



## sassykat6181

Oh and I go by Katrina or Kat


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Happy birthday, Kat!! 

We just decided we're going to celebrate your birthday with sushi tonight...  

It's our anniversary tomorrow so I guess it'll count for that too!!


Aintgotnocreek, I thought you were doing pygmies only and that's why you sold your boers?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

deerbunnyfarm said:


> Happy birthday, Kat!!
> 
> We just decided we're going to celebrate your birthday with sushi tonight...
> 
> It's our anniversary tomorrow so I guess it'll count for that too!!
> 
> Aintgotnocreek, I thought you were doing pygmies only and that's why you sold your boers?


Boers were also because Boer goats usually get sick easier in my area... Doing a mini Nubian & Nubian thing. Kinda experimental breeding
right now I guess


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Happy Birthday Kat!!


----------



## KristiStone

I've totally been guilty of asking questions here, and will make sure to ask them via the proper medium, its own thread. Thanks for all you do here, Jill!


----------



## KristiStone

And Happy Birthday, Kat!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Happy birthday Kat! Congrats on the new goat, can't wait to see pix!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Pics of a new goat? Where? Where? :lol:


----------



## teejae

Its my birthday too! 2nd June 
I live in Central Queensland Australia  Near the Tropic of Capricorn.
Happy Birthday Kat,teejae


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Happy Birthday, Kat and Teejae! Hope you guys had a good time


----------



## teejae

was very spoilt by husband and daughter,wine chockys and a beautiful sky blue Peter Alexander dressing gown and money from family  Thankyou hugs teejae


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Well happy birthday Teejae!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Happy birthday teejae!


----------



## sassykat6181

Happy birthday Teejae!

Hubbys aunt took us into Boston for dinner. It was nice, although I much prefer not to go into the city. Kids are with my mom for a few days, so it was nice to have a relaxing dinner at a $$$ place. Certainly not what we are used to. 

Picking up my new baby on Saturday. Will definitely post pics once I get her


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So if I wasnt feeding the escape cow right now, a bale of hay would last my itty bitty herd 3 days or so. For the past week they've been living on the free bags of alfalfa pellets, which was a life saver :lol: 
It's really empty looking when I go out to the goat pen, but that's probably because there's only less than half of them now! Jeez, but on the bright side, with that much less of them, that's more for Coup to eat. She's looking better again, still got a lot to gain.....again..... :lol: Wish she didn't get pneumonia so often.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

No fair... All these birthdays and mines not till Dec. 17th


----------



## KristiStone

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> No fair... All these birthdays and mines not till Dec. 17th


That's ok--mine's on December 12. We'll celebrate together. 

Happy Birthday, Teejae!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Well, the people who are having birthdays now had to wait a whole year. You had a birthday just recently lol  I have three months to wait, until Sept 4


----------



## goathiker

Mine's November 13th 

Happy Birthday to everyone!!!!! :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol, happy birthday to everyone, even if your birthday isn't even today! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Must feel good Lacie to have a much smaller feed bill!

Finally got the bucks done tonight...selenium, copper, dewormer , hoof trims and a brushing....and a shower :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey Suzanne, my dog Peaches/Paeshe (name changes depening on how I feel :lol: ) has the same birthday as you.  she'll be 2
Mines in September though too 

Yeah, feed bill for the goats is real low, I have to sell some horses now and make my daughter take her 4 back because the pasture is already almost gone!


----------



## teejae

Girls thanks for birthday wishes! cheers teejae


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

KristiStone said:


> That's ok--mine's on December 12. We'll celebrate together.
> 
> Happy Birthday, Teejae!


Yay!! My bottle calf I had is having her first birthday July 30th time flies


----------



## NyGoatMom

How many horses are you getting rid of?

That is a pretty calf


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

NyGoatMom said:


> How many horses are you getting rid of?
> 
> That is a pretty calf


Thanks, she's a registered jersey.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Happy FloppyEarFriday everyone!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Too cute! Yay! It's Friday!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ardi says hello as well :lol:


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

I caught this action shot of pumpkins doeling!


----------



## KristiStone

Can you fine people check out my kid vax thread, please? Just a quick question. 
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/kid-vax-question-187428/

Thanks guys!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ardi looks lovely Lindsey! And that kid is adorable Sara!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NyGoatMom said:


> How many horses are you getting rid of?
> 
> That is a pretty calf


Getting rid of 2 for sure, so when my daughter takes her 4 back I'll have 11 here, much better than 17!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thanks Dee  she's getting so big! I felt a baby kick today, can't wait to see them !


----------



## rottengoat

yes squirrel stew is great.........and I love to chat to....and I like to meet new people...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

We're you trying to post on the first second page of this thread? Lol.

I just sold two more kids. To a lady in the middle of the city living on 1/3 acre. She has bees, bunnies, chickens, dogs, cats, and now goats. :shock:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> Thanks Dee  she's getting so big! I felt a baby kick today, can't wait to see them !


Who is she bred to? I want one


----------



## NyGoatMom

rottengoat said:


> yes squirrel stew is great.........and I love to chat to....and I like to meet new people...


well, welcome rotten...hmmm, that sounds awful :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

I did not realize how much I love your goats colorado!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Roo needs Jenny Craig :lol: She had to lie down on the way back up, and what a lovely spot to stop :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: :ROFL: She _is_ a tad....ahem...._pudgy_! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Just a tad though :lol: She only weighs 60lbs :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Who is she bred to? I want one


Lol, these will be Rhythm babies


----------



## COgoatLover25

NyGoatMom said:


> I did not realize how much I love your goats colorado!


Thanks! I love'em too!


----------



## goathiker

I guess you wouldn't feed them if you didn't love 'em :lol:

Oh, it was sooo hot in town today. I almost passed out in the cable office :lol: Not really but, they made drink water because I was running sweat. Luckily it was my last stop. I spent $900 and all I got was 3 bags of alfalfa pellets and 2 bags of dog food. Stupid bills


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Was it really that hot... because it was 105 here today, temp is down to 96 now, I'm still sweating! :lol: 

Ugh, I hate bills! Are they really necessary? Savages....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

goathiker said:


> I guess you wouldn't feed them if you didn't love 'em :lol:
> Stupid bills


Not always true... I hate these cats and I keep feeding them..


----------



## goathiker

Guess that's your problem :lol: I don't do cats...

I could sure tell you a story about cats and how truly disgusting they get when there is more than a few. I don't mean regular cat hoarder stuff either.


----------



## CanucksStar-17

So my sister has to go and get her wisdom teeth pulled today which means she won't be able to help with chores for a while. All I can say is thank goodness all the goats have kidded so I don't have to deal with that alone. 

I will never have more then two cats! One is preferable, I need at least one to keep the mice problem down. I love the cat I have now, she is the nicest barn cat you will find, she spends most of her time outside, and only comes in when she has to eat (I feed her inside so we don't get any strays) when she had kittens I let her have them inside because it was cold and seriously guys even though I provided her with a litter box she refused to use it and always goes outside which made me super happy. When she goes it will be hard to find another one like her!!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

I LOOOOOVE our barn cat but, I think she's the exception to just about every rule. We got her as a kitten and taught her to use a "cat door" leading to an outdoor kitty litter box with a tree and some shelves, so we never had to clean a litter box. That was back when we lived in the city. My kids/babies can hold her upside down by one back leg and she still won't put out a claw or teeth. Now we live out here and she has become a mouser, and I have yet to figure out where she even uses the bathroom. She's the most chill, low maintenance, pleasurable animal ever!!

I'm normally not a cat person but this animal earns her keep for sure.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Lol. That pic is hilarious.
The cat we have is bad tempered, fat, and rarely catches mice. :GAAH:


----------



## NyGoatMom

The cats I have...one is 14 almost 15 years old...the other is 3 but fights more than he catches anything :lol: However, once these two cats are gone, I'm done with cats.I'll use poisons to kill mice and chipmunks and such. These two are barn cats...I gave up on house cats a long time ago....too much hair all over everything and I HATE litterboxes!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, I hate the litter boxes.. Once these cats are gone I will only have a barn cat. I have a few barn cats now and I much prefer them to the house cats bc I don't have to pick up after them..


----------



## goathiker

This is neat, this bull had spent his whole life chained in a stall.


----------



## CanucksStar-17

Awww! I got teary eyed seeing him hopping around like that.

But what about the rest of the Bulls? Do they get to run around too?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Aw! He's so cute! He other cows wanted to come too!


----------



## goathiker

The rescue managed to get all the bulls out and relocated.


----------



## TeyluFarm

Watching them cut out the chains made my heart hurt. No animal should have to go through that


----------



## ThreeHavens

I'm flying for the first time since I was, I think, eight! Nervous and excited.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

We have a man cold happening here today...

DH offered to get up with the kids and let me sleep in this morning, for the first time in several months. I was super excited so I took some zzquil last night just to ensure I actually sleep.... Go figure at five AM DH is in the bathroom with diarrhea and nausea and now I'm brewing him mint/honey tea while he moans and groans and sighs, requesting a thermometer and pepto be delivered and fed to him as he is seemingly incapable of moving.


BTW, his temp reading is 99.6. :eyeroll:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

People familiar with Nubians please check this post of mine I'd like any info you have on them please and thanks!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Link didn't copy... Here: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=187457

Nubian Starter Herd


----------



## CanucksStar-17

Isn't it funny how some people are completely helpless when they get sick? My dad was exactly like that when he got sick because when he was a kid and got sick his mom waited on him every time. It took him a long time to figure out after he was married he had to take care of himself. 

My oldest sister is like that as well, when she got her wisdom teeth pulled she didn't leave the couch for at least 4 days, my other sister just got her wisdom teeth taken out and she was taking care of herself 3 hours after getting home. I couldn't keep her in bed lol. 

For me I hate being useless, if I'm sick I always end up getting sicker then I should because I can't stand lying there doing nothing. Most of the time my family doesn't even know I'm sick because I don't act like it. I guess it's a stupid thing to do but I just hate not being able to do stuff.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

CanucksStar-17 said:


> Isn't it funny how some people are completely helpless when they get sick? My dad was exactly like that when he got sick because when he was a kid and got sick his mom waited on him every time. It took him a long time to figure out after he was married he had to take care of himself.
> 
> My oldest sister is like that as well, when she got her wisdom teeth pulled she didn't leave the couch for at least 4 days, my other sister just got her wisdom teeth taken out and she was taking care of herself 3 hours after getting home. I couldn't keep her in bed lol.
> 
> For me I hate being useless, if I'm sick I always end up getting sicker then I should because I can't stand lying there doing nothing. Most of the time my family doesn't even know I'm sick because I don't act like it. I guess it's a stupid thing to do but I just hate not being able to do stuff.


I'm like you on this one...


----------



## goathiker

I put a frozen water bottle in Squirrel Rat's tube


----------



## sassykat6181

Here's my new baby! Almost home now....1hr 22 mins left. We left this morning at 4am. I will never drive to Massachusetts from South Carolina and back ever again


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Cute goat... Where's it's ears?


----------



## goatygirl

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> Cute goat... Where's it's ears?


They fell off... :grin:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Oh no!!


----------



## sassykat6181

We stayed at my husband's aunts last night, hence the manicured lawn and pool  she said, "when will her ears come in?" hahahahaha!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She's such a cutie Kat!!
Gosh... Long drive!  my parents are heading out to TN next year. And I'm dreading having to drive out to visit!  lol


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Y'all always have something going on. Wish I were like that.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

sassykat6181 said:


> We stayed at my husband's aunts last night, hence the manicured lawn and pool  she said, "when will her ears come in?" hahahahaha!


Lol someone came and saw my baby goats and said "oh my gosh they are born with their ears that long??" I said, "what? Did you think we glued them on later??" :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

^perfect answer!
Got in about an hour ago. Clover is in her stall where she can see everyone, but be protected. Sallys bucks got huge in the 6 days we were gone. Definitely have to disbud them tomorrow.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Lol someone came and saw my baby goats and said "oh my gosh they are born with their ears that long??" I said, "what? Did you think we glued them on later??" :lol:


I've heard that one before!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Who can say no to this little guy???


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Gorgeous kid, Kat!
Ugh, I hate long car rides. I hope you survived it okay! Lol.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

How many goats do you have, AintGotNoCreekRanch?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> How many goats do you have, AintGotNoCreekRanch?


8 at the moment... Hopefully 3 in about a week.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

You seem to buy and sell animals all the time.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> Who can say no to this little guy???


You should. Say no, I mean. You sold your boers to get into pygmies, now selling your pygmies to go into nubians, now wanting to buy a nigerian? And you don't have hay, minerals, medications, etc?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I agree with deer bunny. You should pick breed and stick to it. And you should be able to supply the goats you have with what they need before getting more.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Had a great day today at the show!!  I got pics I'll upload for y'all


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Here are the Sr does 

Hallie: she took 1st in her class, and the judge kept debating on her, but he went with the aged does















Maddie: took 4th in the same class as Hallie















Vey: 3rd 















Mocha: she took 4th in the same class as Vey














Promise: 5th in the same class as Moch and Vey


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

and the jr does. Both are Hallie's daughters 

Paisley: 3rd















And Fairytale: 4th


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Wow!!! They look fantastic!!!


Hallie looks amazing, maybe I'm becoming super biased to black and tan lamanchas though because I think Maddie is my favorite.  The brisket!!! :drool:


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Hallie is gorgeous and I'd say her daughters are shaping up nicely too!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> You seem to buy and sell animals all the time.


I normally buy for people. I have helped several people out... Wether buy buying a goat they needed gone or getting them one they need thats why y'all think that.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

deerbunnyfarm said:


> You should. Say no, I mean. You sold your boers to get into pygmies, now selling your pygmies to go into nubians, now wanting to buy a nigerian? And you don't have hay, minerals, medications, etc?


I already have him!! Lol have had him.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I hope y'all know I can't control my parents and grandparents or the weather... I didn't ask for Boer goats... That's what I was allowed by my parents at the time to do... And the pygmies are leaving not because I want Nubian but because my grandpa and dad said that "my fencing is not ment for pygmies" yet there hasn't been an issue since I've had them and my dad just now has told my I can only keep my Nubians. And just because the wether decided to try and kill us doesn't mean I can't take care of my animals it just means my plans will be shifted backwards. Its hard enough to support a herd without a job... But when floods destroy everything... It doesn't help...


----------



## nicolemackenzie

If it's not good fencing for pygmies how will it be for minis?

You said you got out of boers because they get more sick than other breeds and got into pygmies because that is what sells in your area. Then you said you buy and sell them for other people or with friends with autism? And now you can't do pygmies anymore.

I'm sure you mean well but it is hard to follow. Your parents need to pick a breed they and you want and let you stick with it. Otherwise you'll never improve your herd because you don't have a herd long enough to see the next generation. Its also not fair to you or the animals emotionally. They get passed around and you get attached and then lose them. 

It's also not fair of your parents to allow you to get goats that they think cannot be contained in the first place. 

How do you get feed etc? Or go buy these goats in the first place? Do your parents assist at all in care?


----------



## goathiker

The little guy she showed the picture of is one of her kids born on the farm. She never said anything about buying anything more. 

Let's put this to rest. We don't need to rail at a child or make her feel bad about herself or her family...


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

nicolemackenzie said:


> If it's not good fencing for pygmies how will it be for minis?
> 
> You said you got out of boers because they get more sick than other breeds and got into pygmies because that is what sells in your area. Then you said you buy and sell them for other people or with friends with autism? And now you can't do pygmies anymore.
> 
> I'm sure you mean well but it is hard to follow. Your parents need to pick a breed they and you want and let you stick with it. Otherwise you'll never improve your herd because you don't have a herd long enough to see the next generation. Its also not fair to you or the animals emotionally. They get passed around and you get attached and then lose them.
> 
> It's also not fair of your parents to allow you to get goats that they think cannot be contained in the first place.
> 
> How do you get feed etc? Or go buy these goats in the first place? Do your parents assist at all in care?


I work my butt of at other farms in the area for really low lay because I want to have my animals. No my parents don't help. And my fence is perfectly fine and my dad is just trying to kick out my pygmies. Yes I didn't want Boer goats and yes they die too easily... I was told to get pygmies and then I discovered it sells really well here... I will go out and get goats for my friends.. I don't put my money out for those though. And yeah I bought 4 goats for my friend who's son has autism. And I still help my friends out when they message me. Most of the time I help my friends by finding homes for their goats. I know the situation I'm in is awful. But my goats are not sick, or hungry by any means and that's what I'm worried about the most.


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Oh I didn't think they were sick or hungry.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

nicolemackenzie said:


> Oh I didn't think they were sick or hungry.


I ment that was my main concern and at least they are still healthy and not hungry.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Vey is stunning Skyla! And she wants to come to CO :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Beautiful goats Skyla!

Jill, I had an albino ferret named Scooter years ago...he was a riot!

Deerbunnyfarm....most men are complainers when sick...:lol: sounds like yours is no exception!

I just got 18 new chicks yesterday...Black Copper Marans, Wheaten Ameracaunas and some Olive Eggers. I have 30 more coming in two weeks too...


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Jill, my best friend had an albino ferret and an albino hedgehog... The ferret learned he could unlock his cage to get to the hedgehog. Once he would get out he would run around the hedgehog cage so it would follow him... What do you suppose he was trying to do?


----------



## CanucksStar-17

Wow, hearing that makes me not want to ever get married! I have 5 brothers so I know how men act but I was hoping it was just because they were young.


----------



## sassykat6181

My husband is the worst when he's sick! He goes to bed and acts like the world has stopped revolving. Ugh!!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

I'm just glad he went to work today. I did NOT want to hear the sighs and groans all day today.  

He did apologize for not being helpful yesterday, without prompting. So that was nice!! 

He's normally extremely helpful around the house and with the kids, he does way more than most men, but man, any little sign of sickness and he's like a four year old.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Canucks... and I thought two brothers was bad!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

CanucksStar-17 said:


> Wow, hearing that makes me not want to ever get married! I have 5 brothers so I know how men act but I was hoping it was just because they were young.


I have 4 sons and 1 daughter so I'm sure she can empathize :lol: Me, however, with a husband AND 4 sons know exactly what you are talking about :lol:


----------



## GodsGarden

It is so funny, me and my family were just talking about this. Lol. But thankfully I have been blessed with an awesome Dad. He has to be forced to rest when sick. I made my motto after him, "If I can walk, I can work." I feel for you all.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=187457

Nubian Starter Herd
2 Bucklings are on there please judge them...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks everyone! 
Yeah, Maddie is a very pretty girl!  

LOL! Sorry Lindsey, she told me she doesn't want to go back to CO  lol


----------



## sassykat6181

I hate hate hate disbudding. The boys are 10 days old today and i didn't have a chance to do them before we left. The last two years, Sally has disowned her bucks after I did them, and I had to hold her to feed them for a few days after. I couldn't chance her not feeding them when we left. Well, she took them right back today and they have gained 3 pounds each since birth.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Good! We disbudded for the first time this year and now have to reburn the bucks again tonight. One has both horns coming in and the other has one


----------



## sassykat6181

That stinks! 
I had an experienced goat person do mine for 2 years. I watched every time. She moved last year, so I had to do mine myself, otherwise I'd have kept paying her to do it. $10 was worth it.
My kids wanted to watch yesterday and both ended up in tears. I told them not to watch, but they insisted. They watch everything, births, hoof trims, banding, etc. They have to learn somehow.


----------



## sassykat6181

There's a video on here that's pretty good. I always burn deep and pop the cap off. You can't just go by a copper ring. I also X the bud in the middle.


----------



## margaret

If I get the copper ring, mine usually turn out fine. Although it is hard to keep the bucks from getting scurs.
The first year we had someone else do it, but we've done our own since then. We had some that had to be redone a couple times, but I think we finally got the hang of it, haven't had to reburn any in a few years.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ardi is due the 10th! Not much longer! Can't wait to see those babies!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> Ardi is due the 10th! Not much longer! Can't wait to see those babies!


That's BF's bday! Good luck!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol, thanks


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Well that was fun...

I wasn't able to empty my precocious does udder last time because my hands were still sore and swollen post partum...

Well today I hobbled her after she finished her grain and got 8.5 pounds.

She has been poked and prodded so much she's not a fan of the stand. Stood like an angel as long as there was grain and then jumps around vigorously....so hobbles it was.

She looks more comfortable now... We'll see how long it takes to fill again. She'd be a stellar producer if she could just get pregnant!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Wow!!


----------



## nicolemackenzie

I know  her moms a great producer too.

I'm crazy and I'm going to try to breed this doe again to be a FF 5yo... She's going to just live with a buck come fall...


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Definitely give it your best shot!! In the meantime I'd be milking her daily, I've been waiting for a year now to get any milk outta my goats. Lol!


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## GodsGarden

Oh! That's so funny! ! Lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

sassykat6181 said:


> I also X the bud in the middle.


Please xplain  :lol:

What do you mean by the one in the middle?


----------



## NyGoatMom

379?! :lol: Yup, they're goners! :lol:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Wow, poor poor people :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Packaged some soaps today....along with making 4 batches of bath bombs and 6 batches of shower steamers...


----------



## sassykat6181

Those soaps look great! I haven't tried colors yet.

After I pop the cap off, I X the center of the bud with the iron


----------



## sassykat6181

This one's for Dee


----------



## ksalvagno

The soaps are stunning! They are too pretty to use!


----------



## goathiker

Might be an interesting summer


----------



## ksalvagno

That is great!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!! Love it!


----------



## NyGoatMom

ksalvagno said:


> The soaps are stunning! They are too pretty to use!


Thanks Karen


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

sassykat6181 said:


> This one's for Dee


Hahaha! Yup, been there for sure!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

NyGoatMom said:


> Packaged some soaps today....along with making 4 batches of bath bombs and 6 batches of shower steamers...


Y'all should teach me how to do that... I wanna make soap!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Stephanie, your soaps are always so pretty!! I love this one!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks  I enjoy it! Business is picking up too....I may actually break even this year! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> Y'all should teach me how to do that... I wanna make soap!!


Youtube it...there are so many videos!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

NyGoatMom said:


> Youtube it...there are so many videos!


Wow OKAY!! Will do.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That is pretty soap! I haven't tried colors or anything yet, just scents lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> Wow OKAY!! Will do.


Seriously, that is how I learned...by researching online and videos and of course, trial and error


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks Skyla!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Beautiful soaps NY


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Got some pictures updated on my site finally! Lol! Got lazy though... And side tracked looking at other things lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yay! I'm gonna take a look lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

Looks great!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I still have so much can to do on there...  I'm just so lazy with it lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks Colorado!

I am terrible about my etsy shop updates...always on the back burner!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Got some pictures updated on my site finally! Lol! Got lazy though... And side tracked looking at other things lol


I got new pix of Franklin's dam up today o his page but that's as far as I got lol!


----------



## caprine crazy

Glad to see you all are doing well. I haven't been on here in a long time. I figured I would take the time to give you an update on me. I just graduated high school two weeks ago and got my first job!  I'm working at Cracker Barrel as a Cashier and so far I really like it. My managers and co-workers are super nice, but I'm not getting enough hours. I asked for 30 hours/week and I'm getting 6 hours/week. My co-workers are giving me some of their hours though so I can get some money build up before I move into college August 20th. I will be attending Grace College, which is a Christian college in northern Indiana. I will be studying Pre-Veterinary Medicine and Worship Arts. I recently got an e-mail from the college asking if I would room with a girl that has a service dog. Of course I said yes, who wouldn't want a dog as a roommate? Today, dad and I are going to go look at a car for me. It's a 2002 Chevy Tracker. I was looking for a small 4X4 and fell in love with the trackers. I need a 4X4 or AWD for the winters up there and I wanted something small and fairly easy to park. Parking spaces at college are small and I already suck at parking, so I really hope this car works out. I test drove one at a different car lot and we got on the Interstate and realized there wasn't enough gas in the tank to get us back to the dealership, so I stopped at the next exit and put $5 in it. Dad started it back up and it started smoking up a storm! We thought it was on fire. Then every time I stepped on the accelerator, there was smoke pouring out of the tailpipe. So we got it back to the dealership and walked away. Cross your fingers that this one works out though!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Kayla! 

Hope this car works out for you!!  
Congrats on graduating!


----------



## sassykat6181

9 week old lamancha (left) meets 1 yr old minimancha (right)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! Too cute! She's nearly the same size too! Lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

Too cute Kat!

I just found out that 4 unbelievably exciting doe additions will be coming to me in the fall!! I'm so excited!


----------



## sassykat6181

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Haha! Too cute! She's nearly the same size too! Lol


Must be the angle, she's much smaller


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Out walking my goats and daughter. I think it's time for hoof trims! I let it get away from me! Oops...

Old girl is looking pretty scruffy too... Guess I have some stuff to do besides a nice walk in the woods.


----------



## nicolemackenzie

COgoatLover25 said:


> Too cute Kat!
> 
> I just found out that 4 unbelievably exciting doe additions will be coming to me in the fall!! I'm so excited!


Exciting! What are you getting?


----------



## COgoatLover25

nicolemackenzie said:


> Exciting! What are you getting?


A friend offered them to me, they are Nubian does  while I can't disclose as to who they are just yet I can say that one carries the Lakeshore herdname !


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Oh very nice!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

There you go with your secret goats again


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thanks Nicole 

Oh I know Skyla! I'd love to tell you guys but you know how it is  I'm just so excited I can't contain it all lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: I suppose we will forgive you... Eventually  lol! 
I bet you're excited though! Has really awesome!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Why thank you :lol: 
I can send you a pic of one of them though


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: 

Oh yes!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

K, I forgot your email so I'll have to through your website


----------



## COgoatLover25

Sent


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:drool:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol, I still can't believe she's going to be mine!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I bet!! She's beautiful!!  I think I will need a kid from her  lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I bet!! She's beautiful!!  I think I will need a kid from her  lol


If you want to walk me through the airshipping process, sure! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

COgoatLover25 said:


> Why thank you :lol:
> I can send you a pic of one of them though


I want pix!

So I quit my job yesterday  going back to being a dental assistant so I can afford good things for my goats :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Dental assistant how fun lol! I have a friend that's a dental assistant, she really enjoys it...for what reason I don't know lol.

Uummmmm...I forgot your email too...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have no clue either! Lol! When I had Peep shipped in Riley did all that grunt work for me, I just picked him up lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

lol, lucky! I need to learn how to do airshipping…


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I really didn't like being a dental assistant but it pays well... How did you forget my email? :scratch:


----------



## COgoatLover25

It's easy to forget things when you're me  I'm pretty sure my email deleted pretty much every message I've ever received or sent...I'll see if yours is still in there


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I want to as well..

Don't feel bad Dee, she forgot mine too..


----------



## COgoatLover25

Found it, sent you the pic 

Yours was in there too Skyla! Go figure


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! Nice lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh ok, I thought you got hacked or something


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ardi's ligs are pretty loose, seeing some hollowing out, and her udder is much more full since this morning. C'mon babies! This is day 149 for Ardi


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Does anyone else's buck have sideburns? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Whoo! Babies!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have SO many dog treats in my cabinet.... Trying to find something to put them all in lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hahaha! He's a 70's goat!

C'mon babies!!

Bath Bomb anyone?  Packaged 40 today...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haves a problem... Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

OOHHH!! I love bath bombs!  
What scents do you have??


----------



## GodsGarden

So was taking some goats for a walk..... Goats gave a yank, I drop my phone, goat steps in cow pie and then on my phone. .....:roll: why?


----------



## goathiker

My reserved doeling has been born... :clap:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Skyla-Cucumber Melon, Carnation, Lavender, Pure Energy, Lilac, Lemongrass....and too many more options to type out :lol:

Oh no GardenLamanchas! That stinks...heh...literally :lol:

Congrats Jill! Any pics?


----------



## goathiker

Chocolate belted with waddles...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Omgosh!! She's cute


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh my that's sad about the phone... Lol!

So exciting Jill! She's a cutie!! 

Oh my, they all sound lovely!! I'll have to get some from you! Lol! I love baths lol!


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Very cute!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She's adorable Jill!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

No problem  Just PM me what you want or go online to me etsy shop and send me a message as to what you want if its not listed


----------



## sassykat6181

She's adorable!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I picked 21 ticks off my GP today :-? Ugh I hate ticks. 
What a cute kid!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Stephanie I think my favorite one was the lavender tea tree! I love that it was exfoliating too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's ok to eat a whole pizza by yourself when it's 'that time' right? Lol that makes almost anything ok  lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, you can get away with anything right now Skyla!


----------



## caprine crazy

So I went and test drove the car today and it didn't almost blow up on me. Lol. It was mechanic owned and maintained, so almost everything in it has been replaced recently: battery, plugs, new tires, even an awesome Kenwood Stereo! She drove like a beaut! And dad called the bank after we got home and we got the okay from them. So dad's going to run by the bank tomorrow and mom and dad are going to bring Tina the Tracker (that's what I'm going to name her. lol) home tomorrow night. Unfortunately, I have to work so I can't drive her home. But I'm so excited! I'd been looking for a car since winter and all the ones we found online sold before we could go look at them or they just didn't feel right. Or almost catch on fire like the other Tracker, lol.  So thankful for God's grace! And everything worked out in His timing.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds good to me Dee  haha! It explains why I've been SO hungry the past week LOL!

That's so awesome Kayla!!! 
My jeep that I was going to be getting 'blew up' on me..  so I know the disappointment lol! 
Glad this one worked out for you!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Checked Ardi this morning, pretty much the same, ligs are still present but she is definitely getting sunken in. Frankly, she looks like a bloated whale right now  any official guesses as to how many she'll have?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Kayla I know how you feel. I have been waiting for my car to be fixed for months....it's almost there finally! DH is replacing the head when it comes in...

Colorado..I need a pic to guess how many


----------



## COgoatLover25

This is the only pic I have of her currently


----------



## margaret

I guess 3, 2 does and 1 buck.


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Awe pretty! She looks deep. I'm going to say big twins. Both does!


----------



## GodsGarden

Nope, only twins. They like to fool us. Two very healthy lanky twins, one solid buck, one paint doe.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I say trips  She's beautiful, btw!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thanks for all the positive doe thoughts everyone! Lol, I'm guessing trips 
Thanks Suzanne, she's a favorite around here


----------



## sassykat6181

Hey skyla, here's a better pic of Bullseye ( my minimancha) she's next to Mel, 4 yr old ND.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh yeah, I guess she is a big girl! Lol!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Can I have a pity party? :lol: 

Ugh, things just suck right now. Clarice, Fancy, Edna, and the 6 kids are leaving on Sunday. Then I will just have Coup, Delilah, Babs, Biagia, Brigade, and Vigilante. I might also just sell Brigade too.
Got 2 mares for sale right now, might be listing another mare and her foal too. If I get rid of 4, that'll bump me down to 12, and then my daughter will be taking her 4 back to her house before fall, so then I'll have 8 to feed. 
Just too much for me right now, I can't feed them all anymore, especially since the other cow is due to calve in less than 12 weeks.


----------



## margaret

Yes Lacie, you can have a pity party, we'll party with you:lol:

Sorry everything's going so badly right now, hope things start looking up for you!


----------



## COgoatLover25

That sucks Lacie :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thank guys, hopefully it will pass soon. My kidding seasons will be extremely tiny now! 

I got good news today though, Coup's daughter, Extraodinare, just finished her GCH title, and she's milking 18-19lbs a day  2nd freshening 2yr old. So that's nice to know her daughters milk like her.

I need to draw blood on Pollyanna, the tiny cow, to see if she is sterile or not. If she is, I'm going to sell her, no sense in feeding a sterile escape artist.


----------



## NyGoatMom

So sorry Lacie...I'll bring the punch :lol:

I'm guessing trips...a solid buck and paint doe, and one small paint doe


----------



## sassykat6181

My chicken nuggets are big enough to free range now


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry lacie.. I know what you mean though, I've been back and fourth about selling Galaxy and replacing her with a "better" doe...

Kat I can't wait till my chicks are on enough!








I can't remember if I posted them already but this is them when I first got them a few weeks ago. They are americauna. They are just now starting to get the tufts on their ears, I need to get more pix!

Anyone know how to tame a chicken?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Our chicks still have a ways to go in the feathers dept., but they're already free range


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My chicks are evil... Killed one of my Turklings


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Oh no! How'd that come about? What was their age difference?


----------



## CrazyDogLady

My americauna chicks are so darn cute. I also got a pair of polish chickens from the feed store, love them. I also got my electric hoof trimmer in the mail, very exciting!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

We had a buff lace polish rooster once. He crowed all the time. Middle of the night, you'd wake up and hear that dumb bird crowing his head of. He was loud, too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My turkeys are only a few weeks old, the chicks are a few months old, one of the chicks got into the turkey pen, so I locked it up differently, so the turkeys could only stay in their house, and someone left it open after feeding them, the chick was sitting in there in front of the heat lamp, three of the for Turks were outside, and a dead one in the back of their house... So maddening!


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

I have a business of raising chickens and selling them as adults so I'm constantly getting new batches of chicks and it's so angering when one of them dies!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ardi kidding this A.M. with 2 gorgeous black/white w/frosted ears, bucklings. Both very correct, and already showing a great deal of promise but darn I wish they were does! Textbook birth and Ardi's all cleaned out and eating like a pig already


----------



## sassykat6181

Congrats!


----------



## margaret

Darn Lindsey, too bad you didn't get at least one girl.

Congrats anyway, glad everything went well.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thanks guys, I'm sorta bummed. But that's the way it goes! I'm just glad everything went well for Ardi


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Congrats Lindsey on the easy kidding! Something I will never take for granted any more. Too bad they weren't does though..


----------



## COgoatLover25

Easy kiddings are the best! Bucks not so much lol, I've had a decent year though, 4 does to 5 bucks really isn't that bad


----------



## NyGoatMom

Congrats! Yes, I am always bummed when I see two bucklings too..lol..After I get my two for meat each year, I'd rather have does to sell.


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, you could have had my year... 5 bucklings 0 doelings :lol:
Oh well, I needed to bring in some new blood anyway.


----------



## NyGoatMom

^^:lol: :lol: That stinks! Almost like my year last year...6 bucklings and a 1/2 doeling that got laid on by her dam!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I got three doelings and four bucklings this year. I guesss I should be thankful lol.


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Five doelings and one buckling . . . so far. I have two more does due, in September.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Wow, that's really good!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Man that's terrible Jill! I just got ten times more thankful


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Congrats on the kids, Lindsey. Glad the kidding went well 

Well, tomorrow morning I will be down to 5 goats total. Man it's gonna look empty out there, it already does with just 7 does out there.


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's gonna be weird but financially satisfying Lacie...O.0...I just realized I will have twice as many goats as you....I have ten right now!

Here is this mornings milking...1 nubian doe, 1 alpine/nubian and one saanen (she gave me 3/4 of a gallon by herself :lol: )


----------



## goathiker

This guy is pretty good. I'd have been giggling by halfway through :lol:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Wow, Stephanie! Earlier in the season I was getting over a gallon from an Alpine third freshener, an alpine first freshener and a Nigerian first freshener, but now the alp FF has dried herself up and the other two have cut their production by over half.... ugh.


----------



## sassykat6181

In the process of canning green beans. We picked a 5 gallon bucket full at the neighbors and yielded about 12 quarts. I bought one of those outdoor propane burners. Its hot outside, but too hot to do it inside also.


----------



## sassykat6181




----------



## COgoatLover25

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Congrats on the kids, Lindsey. Glad the kidding went well
> 
> Well, tomorrow morning I will be down to 5 goats total. Man it's gonna look empty out there, it already does with just 7 does out there.


Thanks Lacie  they're some flashy kids

So sorry you're having to sell so many does, at least you got to keep the best.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, only have 5 total now, my 4 girls and Vigilante. It got to me a little this morning, especially when Clarice was leaving, she kept baahing back to the 4 girls left. That was sad to say the least, I feel awful about the whole thing. She was born here, I had her for 9 years and I sold her. 
Wish some of them could have stayed, man it's hard living by my own words after I've had them for so long. It's not that hard culling the babies, gotta keep the best and get rid of the rest, but when you've had one for almost 10 years, you just kinda feel like a traitor when you have to sell them after all that time.


----------



## sassykat6181

Anyone want to guess if my doe is bred? I'm banging my head on the wall!

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=187581


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Does anyone have some good tv show recommendations that are on hulu or netflix? I'm very upset with the hulu peoples, they deserve a rusty fork! :lol: My sister got me hooked on Arrow, so now I finally got through the first 3 seasons (binge watched 70 forty-five minute episodes in a little over a week :lol: ) so then I went onto hulu since I had seen they had season 4..... well not so much. They have episode 1 of season 4, and then it skips straight to episode 20! :GAAH: :hair: 
So now that Vikings isn't on right now, Lucifer isn't on, and now I can't watch Arrow, I have nothing to watch!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Looks like she might be bred. She might just decide to bag up right before she has them.


----------



## sassykat6181

Sorry, can't help in the tv dept. I only watch Grey's Anatomy 
Although, I did binge watch Sons of Anarchy on Netflix last summer.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

how does everyone keep track of their goats health records? like when they did injections and all that jazz. any systems?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just make a mental note of things :lol: I know there is software out there, you have to pay for it though. Or you could just put it on an excel sheet or keep a pen and pad near the goat meds.


----------



## CanucksStar-17

I don't have Hulu but I looked it up to see if any of my favourite shows are on there, there are some but they have only the first season, one of the shows has 11 seasons the other has 12, and Hulu only has one season of both the shows. They do deserve a rusty fork!

Some of my shows are on Netflix though, Supernatural, Greys Anatomy, How to Get away with Murder -this show isn't for everyone, Heartland and Prison Break. Those are the ones I could find in Canada, the USA has a lot more shows. 

Also those are just the shows I like, Supernatural is SiFi, Greys Anatomy is a hospital show. Heartland is a horse show. How to get away with Murder is about a criminal defence attorney and her students. So my shows are a little different lol.

Oh ya I am hoping to start watching Arrow as soon as I finish the latest season of Criminal Minds (which is also a good show if you like FBI stuff and dead people) and the last season of Republic of Doyle. I've heard it's really good!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Sara - I keep one record book that's like a diary, I write the date and everything that happened that day. And I keep another record book with separate pages for specific stuff, copper bolusing, hoof trimming, does kidding, breeding, sold and reserved goats, bought goats, milking records, vet visits, etc.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'll have to check some of those out! Thanks! 

Yeah, I wasn't sure if I was going to like Arrow or not, but it's really good. I stayed in bed and watched it for hours most days :lol: Wish hulu had all the episodes of season 4, they should get on that since they're making season 5 already! 
I'm probably going to cancel my hulu, I HATE the commercials, there's always at least 5 commercials that play 5-6x per episode, so really I get 25-30 commercials every time I watch something, and they don't stream--ever, so it's all choppy and takes forever to buffer through the commercials, it's just the worst. I don't want to pay for that, especially if they don't even have a complete season of my show! Come on hulu, you had one job! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Wow, Stephanie! Earlier in the season I was getting over a gallon from an Alpine third freshener, an alpine first freshener and a Nigerian first freshener, but now the alp FF has dried herself up and the other two have cut their production by over half.... ugh.


Yeah, my alpine/nubian is not only a FF she is a really slow eater...and now she's not really eating her grains, just picking at them so her production has dropped some. She's not sick, just an easy keeper and since I got some fresh first cut, she could care less about grain! Her weight is still good, just being a brat! She chews her cud while she's milked :lol:

So the Nubian is a 3rd freshener, the saanen is a 2nd freshener and the alpine/nubian is, as I said, a ff...I get plenty for what I need right now so I'm not worried about it.


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's why I like Netflix...no commercials!!


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Disbudding done. Glad I only had one to do because I hate doing it and getting my husband to help is a scheduling nightmare. 

She has such a fuzzy head I couldn't see her horns had erupted and I didn't realize she's almost a month old! Oops. 

Netflix... My husband likes Peaky Blinders about a group of gangsters. We both enjoyed Sherlock Holmes with Benedict cumberpatch, archer, family guy, American dad, lol.

I binged watched once upon a time and how I met your mother.

Edit: last pregnancy I binged watched battlestar Galactica and Lost too


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I was really into Once Upon a Time when it first came out, and then I progressively lost interest as all the villains turned into the good guys and it got all sappy, couldn't even finish the last season. 
I watched both seasons of Galavant too, sad they didn't renew it for a 3rd.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Same here when it comes to Once Upon a Time. Started out a really strong show in my opinion but the plot got more and more watery over time.


----------



## goathiker

I've recently discovered there are a whole bunch of audio books on u-tube. I'm in the middle of a reading jag... Without having to read :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It was so hard to watch in the end there, they ran out of ideas big time and had nowhere to go with the show. It was back on the same time Vikings came back, so I at least had that to watch, it's still good. I really hope it doesn't fizzle out too.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I would try audio books, but I don't think they would keep my attention. I retain nothing when something is being read to me either :lol: Listening isn't enough, I need visuals! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I had great hopes for Star Crossed when it came out. They ruined it way too soon.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Oh gosh, DH and I are huge binge watchers. For three solid years I was either pregnant, breastfeeding, or both so... We spent a lot of time stuffing our faces and binge watching. My favorites of all time while pregnant were The Office and, of all things, Everybody Loves Raymond.  Together we have watched Breaking Bad, Sons of Anarchy, Better Call Saul, Sherlock, Orange is the New Black, and Arrested Development. He watches Vikings and Game of Thrones, I've never been able to get into those. I need a little comedy relief to keep my attention...  

Full disclosure, I have also binge watched Teen Mom, 1 & 2. Idk why I love that show so much...


----------



## goathiker

Ah, you ought to check out The Mako Mermaids. It's on Netflix.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

The Mako Mermaids??


----------



## goathiker

It's an Australian show made by Netflix... The Mako Mermaids: An H20 Adventure. i just checked, all 4 seasons are still on there.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I can't help with tv recommendations.. I only watch NCIS and house lol!


----------



## goathiker

They all left to go watch Mako Mermaids  :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm still watching House


----------



## goathiker

I'm listening to the 4th book of the Twilight series and sorting out tools.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Forensic Files junkie here...and FBI Files...wish they'd get more on netflix


----------



## ThreeHavens

Well, if anyone doesn't mind subtitles I can recommend some excellent South Korean dramas. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I don't read fast enough for reading movies, I have to keep pausing them :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: My daughter loves Korean shows! I love documentaries, but I prefer them to be in English or at least subtitled in English :lol:


----------



## caprine crazy

goathiker said:


> It's an Australian show made by Netflix... The Mako Mermaids: An H20 Adventure. i just checked, all 4 seasons are still on there.


I love that show!


----------



## caprine crazy

I think we can all agree that Dr. Pol is a good show. I found another vet show on Netflix called the Bionic Vet. It's about a veterinarian orthopedic surgeon that makes implants and fixes some of the most impossible broken bones and other bone issues.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yes, Dr.Pol is an awesome show! So is the Yukon Vet!

Moon just left today...I feel suddenly sad but know it's for the best


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just got back from the feed store and saved $20 by loading it myself :lol: 
Got 4 bales of alfalfa, bale of 3 way grain, tube of quest plus and a 70lb bag of dry cob for a crisp $100 bill :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And my heifer that's due soon is driving me up a wall! I thought the other calf was nursing off her, since the back left quarter will be full sometimes and then totally empty a while later, and repeat for about a week. She's penned by herself and that left rear quarter is totally empty again. She can't reach the teat, so she's not self nursing, so I'm wondering if she just has a large orifice on that teat and it leaks out when she lays down? :shrug: driving me insane though!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Doe she share a fence line with the calf? Sounds pretty impossible, but maybe..


----------



## NyGoatMom

COgoatLover25 said:


> Moon just left today...


:shock: :shock: :shock: :cheers: :mecry: :sigh:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I know...I can't believe she's actually gone, but she went to a fantastic home.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Why??? Why??? :mecry:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Aw, I'm sorry  I hate selling goats........ despite what I just posted. lol

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f216/selling-goats-187595/#post1993314


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Doe she share a fence line with the calf? Sounds pretty impossible, but maybe..


Nope, 100% away from any kind of milk drinker


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

That's weird :?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Anyone wanna send me some money so I can buy a kid I really really want? :lol: I was hoping to have Galaxy and the kid sold by now so I could buy this goat.. She has amazing lines! I feel bad about selling Galaxy because she was my first goat but I shouldn't have been so impulsive when I bought her, I didn't do much research..


----------



## margaret

Lol, no but you could send me some, I need a new buck:lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

You're on your own Dee  I already had my big splurge this year.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I had a non-splurge, it was a disperse :lol: 

And now I have a pounding headache, it's way too hot in my bedroom and I can't find the aspirin.... go me! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I guess I'm trading one bottle baby for 5 wethers and a doe :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Is that a good or bad trade? :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Not a bad one. I'll probably clear about $650 on the culls and the bottle doe is only $250.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Good enough! Just a little work involved...

I'm awaiting my 30 chicks from Meyers...either today or tomorrow they should be here.


----------



## sassykat6181

30 chicks! Are they egg layers or meat birds?


----------



## sassykat6181

Friend has a house plant and wondering what it is??


----------



## NyGoatMom

Egg layers Kat...they are to add to the 18 I already have :lol: I need to cull 50ish old hens

Sorry Dee, not a house plant person here.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

a dumb question but can goats eat mint?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Mine do occasionally


----------



## NyGoatMom

But may be better to start a thread and ask that question. We aren't supposed to ask health/care treatment questions on this thread


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

oh okay! sorry!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

S'ok! Just don't want this thread closed!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think we're getting closer with this calving business. She holding her tail off to the side today, teats are filling (left rear quarter is still wonky...) she's hollowing out in the back and looking pretty slab sided.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yay! Calf pics soon :stars:


----------



## CanucksStar-17

We are looking after a friends beef cow who is half wild, she is due tomorrow and hasn't bagged out at all so my oldest sister said the vet was coming out this morning to preg check her, but we'd have to catch her first. My other sister and I went out and tried to catch her and my sister ended up ripping a huge gash in her finger because of it. It is so hard to catch a half wild cow that doesn't want to be caught at all. I think I'm going to buy a lasso and learn to use it and save myself and my family a lot of pain. 
Last year when catching another one of my friends cows I got my hand ripped up, that is why I bottle feed me cows, or at least grain and halter train them but with beef cows it isn't really that practical.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well that's lovely, I've been injured by many cows before. I think a lasso is a very bad idea if you are going to try to rope from the ground, or with a horse that has not been roped off of before. A catch pen or chute would be a better idea.


----------



## goathiker

We once caught a wild colt by surrounding him with a rope so that when he ran we could catch him in the rope. Oh my, that was a painful experience, even with 4 people on the rope :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That all sounds very painful! :lol:

Today marks the beginning of the last two weeks at my job! I'm excited to be going somewhere that I will be more appreciated bur I'm really going to miss my coworkers and my patients.. even some clients too.. my boss is making it harder by trying to make me feel guilty for leaving... I'll be happy when this transition is all over..


----------



## NyGoatMom

Congrats on a new job,Dee!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx! I'm actually just going back to what I did before this job but it pays better and it's closer to home lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

What'd you do before? You're a vet tech, right?


----------



## goathiker

Hey LACIE, want to weight in here? http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/buckling-wont-gain-weight-187616/


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NyGoatMom said:


> What'd you do before? You're a vet tech, right?


For a couple more weeks ya


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> Hey LACIE, want to weight in here? http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/buckling-wont-gain-weight-187616/


Done :lol: I want to know where all these feeding guides are published, I think the stunted kids and unthrifty babies is becoming an epidemic....


----------



## goathiker

I agree. It's off the old Fiasco site and she got it from the very old Goat Link site. The measurements were for raising with the old style milk replacer.


----------



## teejae

one of my Sillkie hens just bought out 9!! little fluffy chicks :chick: more mouths to feed,just got rid of 8 Roosters!! I didnt even know this one was sitting,they are very cute though,teejae


----------



## NyGoatMom

Congrats teejae!

I raised two doelings for three weeks here this year and decided to follow you twos (Jill and Lacie)instructions and just let them drink until full...they were very healthy lil babies!


----------



## CanucksStar-17

So the little girl that Twila had, they were the triplets 1 girl 2 boys, the girl was extremely small and almost died when we found her at 3 in the morning, passed away last night. She was two weeks old today. I have no idea why, we found her curled up in a corner. I was bottle feeding her because the mom wasn't producing enough milk, and she was doing great. I think maybe because she was so small something inside of her wasn't formed properly. Honestly I'm surprised she didn't die sooner, she wasn't doing so well at birth, it makes sense now why Twila just ignored her. I'm going to miss her though, she was so cute and would have grown up to be such a nice goat.


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Awe so sorry  you worked so hard for her. She knew love.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe, I'm so sorry you lost her... You gave her a great fighting shot though  and she was loved  :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Can I rant for a moment? I need hay, opened my last bale today (well.. I have a few bales of first cut that the strings broke so I got them for free at work, but I don't normally use those cause they waste so much! Lol! They love the second cut  lol)
So I've been calling the person I got my last load from for days now, and they won't answer their phone! It's quite annoying!  I'll just keep trying today, and my dad wants to just go to the spot that she does hay 'pickups' tomorrow at the time she does them and see what happens lol..  ugh..


----------



## sassykat6181

We've been getting hay from a local guy. Sometimes square bales, sometimes round. The round are definitely more for your money, but I'm lazy and like the convenience of the flakes.
This last time my husband went and brought home oat hay. I hate switching them up, but it's what he had. The horses and goats love it better than the grass mix.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sorry for your loss Canuck!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry about the baby goat, that always sucks 

In other news.... good morning everybody! :lol: I may or may not have just woke up a half hour ago :lol: But looks like that calf will be born within the next 24hrs! :greengrin:


----------



## sassykat6181

Come on baby calf! You must post pictures


----------



## NyGoatMom

opcorn:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Can't wait to see the baby cow!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ive been trying to get my stupid phone to post the pic for like 2 hours now! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Its a girl! I've already milked out a gallon, calf has nursed all quarters and she's still shooting out colostrum. Can't even touch her teats or they start shooting, especially when she walks too.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yay it did it! :stars: isn't she pretty :greengrin:


----------



## nicolemackenzie

She is gorgeous


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

She is so cute! Can I have your mini cow now?


----------



## sassykat6181

So adorable!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Gorgeous calf Lacie! Congrats! What breed of cows do you have? They're so pretty!


----------



## margaret

Wow, she's pretty!!
And I want a cow that milks like yours do:lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ardi's udder this morning!


----------



## margaret

Nice!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks everyone, she's a cutie 

Lindsey, Annabelle, the one that calved first this year is a 1/2 Holstein, 1/4 Jersey and 1/4 Brown Swiss. Lady is a high percentage Milking Shorthorn, so was the bull. There is a little bit of Holstein in the lines. And then I have the jerk tiny cow, Pollyanna, the mini Hereford. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, and the Milking Shorthorns are out of the Innisfail herd. They go state, national and world champion 9 times out of 10 :lol: Like when Kristi shows up, you might as well just go home :lol: They also hold the title of being the 1st herd to have the heaviest milking shorthorns, so I would have been really disappointed if Lady didn't milk well!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thanks Margaret, I really wanted a doe from her this year! Lol. 

Wow, that's awesome Lacie!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ardi has one of the better Nubian udders I've seen.... do with the information what you will :lol: Sorry you didn't get a doe!

I was just looking up the milk records on Lady, both her granddams milked almost 11 gallons a day, so there's promise


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thank you Lacie! That means a lot  

11 gallons?! :shock: what would you do with all the milk?! Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I would have chocolate milk, ice cream and cheese forever :lol:

I want to wean Sugarbean now that she's 4 months old, but I don't want to ruin how ridiculously beefy she is! :ROFL:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Good grief, you're going to be drowning in milk! Wow!


----------



## margaret

Gosh, I could certainly find a use for all that milk:lol: Anytime you wanna send her my way...


----------



## margaret

And it's not like Lacie's goats are lame milkers either:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lindsey she looks great!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh and holy crap, she's the easiest cow I've ever milked! Since she has large orifices, it takes the same amount of pressure to milk her as it does to milk a goat, and easy milking goat! I was so happy to find that out!! :lol:


----------



## margaret

Wow, what a great discovery!:lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It was, it really was :lol: Since Annabelle takes a full 200lb grip to milk her, I was pleasantly surprised with Lady.


----------



## margaret

Lacie, thanks for telling me about lambar and free choice feeding. I really love how my kids are growing this year.

I went to weigh the recently weaned Sr. kids today with my new hanging scale and a kid weigh sling and decided I'm going to have to come up with a different way to do it. The sling is too small to even get them completely off the ground, but I saw the scale go up to 70 lbs on one kid and she wasn't even fully off the ground!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thanks Skyla


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

margaret said:


> Lacie, thanks for telling me about lambar and free choice feeding. I really love how my kids are growing this year.
> 
> I went to weigh the recently weaned Sr. kids today with my new hanging scale and a kid weigh sling and decided I'm going to have to come up with a different way to do it. The sling is too small to even get them completely off the ground, but I saw the scale go up to 70 lbs on one kid and she wasn't even fully off the ground!!


Glad they're growing so well! I can tell they're doing well from the pictures you post here and there  
Now can you imagine where'd they'd be at with the 10% method? :lol:


----------



## margaret

I don't even want to think about it:lol:
This way's much easier too, let them decide how much to drink instead of me having to think it through and measure it out:lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nice udder Lindsey! I'd use one of those bucks


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol, thanks Dee  They are both available, I have someone in NY interested but I would rather not airship lol!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

I love calves... Almost nothing cuter!!

I'm super excited today, it's my birthday and I just got a new microscope delivered to the house from my dad!! He thought I was insane when I told him I wanted to get one to do my own fecals but I'm super stoked it's here!! Plus my red top tubes finally came in unshattered so I can send in for pregnancy/CAE tests. 

Unfortunately I have to order some new slides because the five it came with already have random sample stuff in them. Good for practice though!


----------



## margaret

Happy Birthday!! :balloons: I need to get a microscope too, those fecals are expensive!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Thank you! 

I'm super excited. Lol! I ordered my new slides and my dad also got me another bag of deer plot seed mix so... I have a lot of seeds to plant in my pasture area! I'm seriously considering tilling the entire thing up and just starting over from scratch.

DH also mentioned last night that he misses having the chickens so now I'm looking at chicken tractor designs....hmm....


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I've been looking into microscopes for fecals for a while... what did you get and where, Jaimi? Happy Bday btw!!


----------



## margaret

I think we have a couple, buried somewhere, but they're old, I'm not sure if they are strong enough to do fecals.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

It's a "my first lab" microscope, just a little thing I found on Amazon. I think I found the model off of the fiasco farm site but it has been a while, this has been on my wish list for quite a while!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

It does 1X, 10X, and 40X. It seems to work really well. At least it did on the already prepared slides!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Okay thanks! That was the one I was thinking about getting


----------



## CanucksStar-17

Happy bday! It's my brothers birthday today as well and when I woke up and said Happy Birthday to him he looked super confused and was like is it my birthday? He had completely forgotten that it was his birthday today lol.

So I was out in the pasture today taking pictures of that beef cow I'm looking after for a friend, she's supposed to be pregnant but I'm pretty sure she isn't and my friend wanted pictures. While I was out there I couldn't resist taking a pic of my beef cow, he's a Holstein cross and I really wish he was a female just because he is gorgeous!! Here's a pic









The picture doesn't even do him justice.

Super frustrated right now because my sister said she'd be back Tuesday to help burn the kids horns and I haven't seen her since Sunday. The kids are already a week late for getting their horns done, and we need to tattoo the oldest ones (who I think are over 2 months old now) and she hasn't been coming home to help and I can't do it alone. I just wish she'd stop breaking her promises. Sigh.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Beautiful calf Lacie! 
11 lbs of milk :shock: You need a walk in refrigerator!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NyGoatMom said:


> Beautiful calf Lacie!
> 11 *lbs* of milk :shock: You need a walk in refrigerator!!


If she only milked 11lbs, I don't think it'd be anything to worry about :lol:

11 gallons on the other hand... :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: Oh yeah, I meant gallons :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Aaaaaannd I'm swimming in milk again :lol: Got woken up early because Annabelle was out, after I brought her back I went to check on the goats, they're bagged up and waddling, go check on Lady and she's shooting milk out of all 4 quarters, the calf is fat and sleeping off the food coma and now I have to go milk them all :lol:
Lady isn't even walking around, just standing, chewing her cud and it's jet streaming out. The ground underneath her is soaked, and I can't help but think I could have had a LOT of chocolate milk with all that! :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Seems like a lot of work Lacie


----------



## NyGoatMom

It's gonna stink around there soon!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ardi's half sister will be coming here this fall! So excited about this young doe!  
Sorry...couldn't resist sharing! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

That's awesome Lindsey!

I sold Ellie and Bear today, only one left to sell after she's weaned and I'll be down to the numbers I want to be at.  It's going to be so nice to not have to feed and milk as many.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thanks Emma! 

That's great! Bear was a handsome buck  I'm actually sort of doing the same here, my herd is half the size it was!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's awesome Emma, manageable numbers are good 

I got good news tonight. Somebody actually showed one of my pups AND LET ME KNOW! I almost had a heart attack and fell on the floor when I got the email, nobody ever keeps me updated after the newness of their pups' wears off :lol: And I don't want to be that psycho stalker person that always wants updates :lol: 
I give them all a couple months and they usually stop with the updates by the time they are around 6 months. 

But tonight was good news! Peaches's brother, Ripper, is up in Carson City, NV, competing in the agility trials today, tomorrow and the next day. 
He did 5 runs today and qualified in all 5 runs, took 1st place (highest placement) in 4 of the runs, so he got his 1st leg toward his championship today. 
She said she was getting compliments on him all day about his looks and focus. So, not to pat myself on the back or anything....  :lol: He should have his CH title in no time


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Wow that's great!! :leap:


----------



## margaret

That's awesome Lacie! I love it when people keep you updated on the animals they buy from you

I really should sell some of mine too, it's just hard to figure out which ones need to go. 

If I end up buying my buck's sister, I'll have 19 freshening next spring, and that really doesn't seem like a manageable number! I'll probably sell a dry yearling, a milking yearling and a 2 y/o, which would leave me with 3 NDs, 1 Nubian and 12 Alpines.


----------



## ThreeHavens

It was supposed to be a sell year.

I retained two kids.

.-.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Day two of Ripper's agility trials, he qualified again today, so he got his 2nd leg. :woohoo:


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's great Lacie!

Good for you Emma  That's hard to do sometimes...

ThreeHavens....lol....I retained a doeling and I do not need her! She should be sold. I also bought another doe


----------



## CanucksStar-17

My sisters dog had puppies last winter and now my sister "stalks" all the owners she can find on Facebook and Instagram. They often post pictures of the puppies and some even tag her to make sure she'll see them. Instead of making an whole email, they post the pictures on Facebook or Instagram and my sister gets an update. It's easier for the owners since most people are already planning on posting tons of pictures of their dog.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

^^ I do that lol


----------



## GodsGarden

I am dieing. .... melting. ...life is fading away.... the heat. ..to much heat. .... can't move. ...

Oh! Look! Peppermint goat ice cream! 

My life is restored.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm melting too.. We took my pigs to be processed today. The butcher said they looked well fed but they weren't too fat so that was good to hear! This will be my first farm raised bacon so I'm pretty excited to get them back


----------



## NyGoatMom

Melting here too....no goat ice cream :mecry:

Congrats Dee! You are never going to want to go back to store bought 

I don't have the time/energy to check on all the baby goats I have sold :lol: But I do tell them when they buy them if they need me to take them back I will but they will go in the freezer.


----------



## NyGoatMom

So here's my newest aggravation...my car. It was bought with the understanding that it had a bad head gasket. ( Man was not truthful!)But...Np, DH fixed that....and the water pump, thermostat, put a new head on ( it was warped) and now it was running fabulous so he took it down the road to test it....and the oil light came on and it started rapping....so I just spent another 200.00 on an oil pump. Should be here Tuesday........sighs.....been waiting 6 months for this car to be road ready . So this guy sat right there and bold faced lied by not telling us that his wife drove the car with the oil light on and warped the head :angry: We would have still bought it at that price but it would have been nice to know ahead of time so DH didn't have to keep tearing it apart and reassembling it to figure out the next issue!! :hair:
Anyway, it'll be like a brand new motor in it by the time we're done :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

NyGoatMom said:


> Melting here too....no goat ice cream :mecry:
> 
> Congrats Dee! You are never going to want to go back to store bought
> 
> I don't have the time/energy to check on all the baby goats I have sold :lol: But I do tell them when they buy them if they need me to take them back I will but they will go in the freezer.


I kinda hope you not right.. the pigs were a lot of work added to what I already have so I'm really hoping that I don't want to do it again :lol: but we decided that if we do, we will butcher them younger.. they were just to big to deal with.. Kevin was 240 and Skillet was 200 which I guess is what they are supposed to be at the time of butchering but it was just a bit too much for us. Glad it's all over and I can't wait to see what all out hard work brought though!

Sorry about your car.. that sounds like a real bummer.. I wish people could just be honest...


----------



## NyGoatMom

were the pigs still friendly at that size or were they getting mean?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They were super friendly ! Too friendly almost.. they would push me around as nibble on my shoes... I had to carry a broom in the pen with me to feed them if I didn't want to get slobbered on and nibbled on... it was just way too hard to get them in the trailer.. with my bad back and bf's bad arm, it was a chore even with my aunt helping.. we made a chute for them to go straight into the trailer but they had other plans and decided the fruit and food wasn't enticing enough so they pushed through the barrier and made us work for it. ..


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ohhh, lol...next time you could not feed them the night before and see how motivated they were to get on there.
I know about a bad back, I have hyper mobility and did CNA work for 16 years so mine is all messed up. I have to be careful how I use it.Drives me nuts.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You'll love the bacon, Dee! It's the best 

Sorry about the car, that's a huge bummer. I need to do the control arms on the truck and THEN it will be drive-able, I don't care about any other minor thing it needs here and there, I've already dumped $1000 into it and it's still not on the road! :GAAH:

Anywho, I'm going to start a thread regarding colostrum/antibodies etc, would appreciate ideas and input.... *JILL*..... :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Blah, you bleated?? :lol:

Just got done pressure washing my truck, well not done but, I have to go get more clear gas for the washer. 

Getting ready for Rendy. I'm putting updates in Angie and Jax's thread since they are the ones going.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sounds like you know my pain Lacie :lol:

That sounds fun Jill


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yep, I for surely did Jill, so sorry :lol: 

We had a fish and steak bbq tonight, it was pretty good. Fish could have been more flavorful though. Wanted to go fishing tonight but DH has to get up early for work tomorrow. They got him hauling trash right now instead of logs. So he's driving to Lockwood, NV and back for two loads a day right now. He said on the bright side, the AC in the truck works better than the last one, but the radio doesn't work at all. So he gets to listen to the rattly truck for 12hrs a day, or relisten to every song on his phone again.. he's not having fun with that :lol:

I went to the bar last night with my sister and I ran into/was accosted by more than enough people that I had never wanted to see again :lol: Friggin' giant drunk cowboys with their "How'ya doin', Honey" reminded me why I never dress up :lol:


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

I've been starting to think more about raising a meat animal of some kind... Goat, lamb, pig, duck, maybe start with chicken?? Idk. I don't know if I could do it. But, DH and I went to the Farmer's market yesterday and bought some goat steaks. I'm sure the farmer thought I was crazy asking what breed they came from..  (lamancha/Nubian, interestingly enough) but they weren't so bad!! I marinated them overnight with French dressing and herbs from my garden, then we grilled them up for Father's day. DH says he'd be fine eating goat every week. 

We also got to share our "first fruits" from my first garden! Behold my first cucumbers!! I picked those funny looking ones because I figured they weren't ever going to be nice looking ones and might as well redirect the energy... Anyone know why those turned out that way?


----------



## ThreeHavens

((ground goat meat is really good  )) Well, actually one time I had it I didn't like it, but the wethers that meat came from were really fat; little exercise and plenty of grain. When the wethers are grass fed and healthy the meat is divine.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

ThreeHavens said:


> ((ground goat meat is really good  )) Well, actually one time I had it I didn't like it, but the wethers that meat came from were really fat; little exercise and plenty of grain. When the wethers are grass fed and healthy the meat is divine.


Still thinking about Benjamin being Tacos.. I had another person interested in him but again it was a bust.. :sigh: I wish someone wanted him as a pet or weed eater, I don't have enough freezer room for him after the pigs... Plus it will be harder for me to have a goat done.. He's super cute and Galaxy will be really sad which will make me feel worse if I eat him then if I sell him..


----------



## teejae

We always eat unwanted goat wethers and lambs. One thing Ive learnt NEVER ever give them names!! they are just CHOPS!!  Had a rolled roast last night mmmmm :yum:
We are in the grip of winter here but you would never know it,Im sitting here with shorts and Tshirt and bare feet its 26 inside and 24 out. yesterday we had massive storms all along the east coast,very not normal and we are also having the warmest winter. Everything looks green and fresh after the rain,you wouldnt even know that we had had that massive storm as its a beautiful sunny day! Husband went for a surf last Friday and said the water was 23c.We are suposed to be in for a cooler change next weekend,see what happens I guess,teejae


----------



## GodsGarden

Oooo! It is so much fun to pick your own produce. A ground hog got into my garden last year and ruined everything. This year I didn't plant anything but the horse radish and rhubarb came up but then we just got a bad storm that might have really hurt it. *sigh* Love cucumbers though  Usually I think they come in funny shapes from being squashed when they grow. Like they can't grow out so they grow fat  hope they taste good


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nice cukes  I don't do a garden, can't even keep up with my flowerbeds!! Dee, sorry you won't have room for him in the freezer...I agree with Threehavens...I love ground goat!


----------



## margaret

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I'm melting too.. We took my pigs to be processed today. The butcher said they looked well fed but they weren't too fat so that was good to hear! This will be my first farm raised bacon so I'm pretty excited to get them back


Homegrown bacon is....WONDERFUL!! I doubt you'll be disappointed.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Agreed, homegrown bacon is awesome. You're gonna love it Dee  if you want a smaller breed and easier to handle you might look into a heritage breed, only downside to them is that they do grow a lot slower.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Okay, I put Basil and Barli up for sale today....

One of my favorite breeders is downsizing and I could only get one of her does if both of my unregistered girls go. I'm not going to think about the heartbreak that goes along with it until someone expresses interest though....  

Someone reassure me!! Blah!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Aw no! I'm so sorry


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

I wish I had an unlimited amount of cash!! But, this doe is worth it, right?









In the end I've always known I couldn't keep my girls forever if I wanted to continue to improve my herd but....


----------



## goathiker

Eeeh, she has two things I seriously dislike. She has a Dinosaur head and her medial is off center making her udder halves uneven... They hid it pretty well though.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

A dinosaur head??

She is a self-nurser. That's what makes her somewhat attainable to me in the price department.

But, if anyone wants to look at the White Rocks farm page and tell me what they would go with please do!! They have everyone listed on their sales page.


----------



## COgoatLover25

She's a pretty nice doe, not the best, but bred to the right buck you should get some really nice kids off her. Looks like a valuable brood doe to me


----------



## NyGoatMom

I love her head style (sorry Jill :lol: ) I like the thicker style nubians too...what would turn me off is self nursing...I use the milk for my soap making though so that's why.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

I definitely don't want her to drink all of her own milk. Lol! She said that last year she used the teat tape method and it was working well. Since I'm home 24-7 I thought I may be able to work with it. She's willing to breed her for me before she comes which would be a huge help since there are very few nice, registered minimanchas around but...

Well, I need to stop thinking about it for now. Lol. I just finished doing hooves and took photos of everyone on the stand while doing it and now I'm super sweaty!! It is SO HOT outside!!!


----------



## goathiker

I prefer heads that aren't 3 sizes too big for the body :lol:
With the big heavy heads you lose the long tapering neck.


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Look at this pretty girl!!!
















If I could figure out transport....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, pterodactyl heads aren't my cup of tea either :lol: Several things I don't like about her. Think of it this way, instead of buying 3 good-ish goats, pool that money and get something that has as many wow factors as you can get.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Awww Girls!! Pterodactyl heads?? Dino heads? How about muscular,rugged heads? :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

And a better term would be...Velociraptor head :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Noooo! :lol: They need feminine, proportionate heads, not a bobble head :lol:


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yeah, pterodactyl heads aren't my cup of tea either :lol: Several things I don't like about her. Think of it this way, instead of buying 3 good-ish goats, pool that money and get something that has as many wow factors as you can get.


That's exactly why I'm selling my two girls together, I'd like to "consolidate" their worth into one really nice doe or doeling. I love my lamancha doeling but would love a registered mini mancha. If you see any please let me know because I thought the ones I have been looking at are the best I can find!


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

what is self-nursing?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

It's when they nurse off of themselves.


----------



## goathiker

It's a really bad habit that is almost impossible to break them from and causes mastitis.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sooooo, oil pump comes in tomorrow and new battery picked up tonight...we'll see what else she can throw at us :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Full strawberry moon on the Summer Solstice. Get out there and take a look. This won't happen again for over 70 years


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

ok, I know it's not nice but I have to - really I have to - 13 kids born with only 4 bucklings - finally got my doeoings


----------



## goathiker

Yay Cheri, you're doing better?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hope you're feeling better Cheri!

Dazzle just went to her new home...gonna miss that lil goat


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Glad to see you back on here, Cheri. Hope all is well and getting better. 

Ugh, it's so freaking hot outside. I was out fixing the pasture fence and I wanted to die. It's like 100 degrees outside, blistering sun just baking the ground, I had terrible cotton mouth and had to deal with a stupid fence! I still might want to die, or at least submerge myself in cold water for a minute :lol:


----------



## goathiker

I'm trying to load my truck. Not feeling into it, maybe after a beer...


----------



## sassykat6181

I won't be drinking a beer or anything for a long time! 
My girls came to visit last weekend. Its been a year since we've all been together. We spent the weekend boating, drinking, having a bonfire and an all around good time. Too much beer, tequila, moonshine, jager, fireball and wine in my body over the course of three days. I am still recovering.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, gosh, that just sounds awful, Jill. But after enough beers you won't even remember you needed to load the truck :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ya, it's way too hot here too... and I'm an idiot and I decided to put food in the oven.... what was I thinking... and I'm all sick... feels like a cold.. how can I get a cold when it's hot... I need beer to cure my hot-cold...


----------



## COgoatLover25

It was 92 degrees here today...felt like hell.

So seeking opinions here. I've been offered the chance to own a very special doe. She's from some pretty special bloodlines that I'm hoping to work with. She's got a fairly decent price on her IMO. Only things are that she's 8+ yr old, but in great body condition. Has an old udder udder injury, and has had trouble having live kids in the past. Considering these things do you think it's worth it to take a chance on her? I really want to but I don't know if I'm just being crazy. The only reason I even have a small chance of getting this doe is because she does have these issues...


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

I would probably take the chance if her bloodline is really great and the price is right! But I'm definitely no expert and I'm in a "buy all the goats" mood!!


Speaking of which... I think I'm going to drive across the country to get an enchanted hills minimancha doeling. We're in the middle of refinancing our house so, as long as it all goes well I'm hoping I'll be able to get her end of July, if they'll hold for me... Fingers crossed....


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm just hoping I'll be able to get at least one live kid off her. Buck or doe, it would be worth it to me. I just don't have any experience buying older does such as she is. 

Best of luck on getting her! I've had pretty good success in asking breeders to hold does for me in the past. Just make sure you ask about boarding fees. I once bought a doe, nothing was said about a boarding fee, the lady held her for a month and then suddenly I owed her an additional $90


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

I definitely will ask about that! 

I would think, if she looks good and healthy, you should be able to get kids from her, maybe even a few year's worth. Have they said what her kidding difficulties have been?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Well, I believe the first time, she had DOA kids, the second time she aborted but this time she did have live kids. So I'm hoping maybe it was a mineral deficiency that they took care of. I'm still finding out the details. I think I'll probably end up getting her, but I know, once I get her I might as well be stuck with her whether or not she has to be permanently retired.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

I'm sure you'll do a great job with her! Pictures when you can!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thanks! And I will definitely get pictures of her !


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I may or may not buy an 8+yr old doe. It really depends on her general health. Is she a vibrant, bright eyed well conditioned 8yr old, or is she a hard 8 (missing teeth, thinner, rougher coat etc)?


----------



## COgoatLover25

She's in great condition from what I've been told, still waiting on pictures. No teeth missing, and I was told she's pretty fat so no problems keeping weight. 

Speaking of missing teeth, one of the yearling does broke her front tooth and now there's only half of it left...oh the life of owning goats.


----------



## goathiker

Are you sure she didn't just lose a lamb tooth and the permanent is only half grown?


----------



## nicolemackenzie

I'd get an 8 yo doe in good condition depending on reasons for dead kids ( sounds like may not be a problem in this case), bloodlines, and price.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm not sure Jill, I'll have to take a closer look tomorrow, I didn't know they were still growing their permanents when they're this old! She's over a year old at this point. 

Nicolemackenzie-
I'm hoping she's just had a few flukes and its behind her. I would ideally like to keep her breeding for a few more years but I don't want to do it to the detriment of the doe.


----------



## goathiker

First lambs 12 to 18 months
Second lambs 24 to 30 months
Third lambs 3 to 3 1/2 years 
Fourth lambs 4 to 5 years


----------



## COgoatLover25

Great info, thanks Jill!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lindsey, depends on the price and how good her condition really is. People can say things but the proof is in the pudding! Can you go see her in person? If her last kidding was successful that's promising! And what is the extent of the udder injury?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I got my cardio for the night! Brought the cows back up to pen them for the night, used a bucket with some grain.... dear god did I have to run for my life :ROFL:

And now I just crawled into bed and dumped a glass of water all over the place.... fanfreakingtastic.... at least it wasn't milk this time :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol I dumped a whole bucket of milk in the barn that was supposed to be for the pigs last meal.. I was really sad about that but they got a bunch of fruit instead


----------



## nicolemackenzie

COgoatLover25 said:


> I'm not sure Jill, I'll have to take a closer look tomorrow, I didn't know they were still growing their permanents when they're this old! She's over a year old at this point.
> 
> Nicolemackenzie-
> I'm hoping she's just had a few flukes and its behind her. I would ideally like to keep her breeding for a few more years but I don't want to do it to the detriment of the doe.


My old girl had a couple years off throughout the years but just kidded easily as a twelve yo. Definitely doable. She does require more nutrition but my little doe I got is totally worth it!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Got chores done just in time before the rain starts! But darn, wouldn't you know I just sprayed the bucks with Ultra Shield :/

I'd go for an older goat in good shape at the right price to get a kid out of her for sure!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thanks for the help on the older doe guys  unfortunately I found out some other details that just weren't going to work for me so I had to pass on her. Sounds like she'll be going to a good home though nonetheless .


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Aww bummer! But I'm glad she'll still be getting a nice home.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm home sick today  I still can't figure out how I got a cold when it's so hot out..


----------



## goathiker

Um, it's called a germ... That really bad Flu that's going around starts out like a cold, just saying...


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

That stinks!! The heat gives me headaches, I think it's a sinus thing. Maybe heat can give you sinus issues? Idk.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It started as sore sinuses and a sore throat.. Now it's just a cough and lots of mucous.. I hope I don't get the flu, I start my new job next week....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm glad my new co workers don't have any young children! And when dealing with patients I will be totally gloved and masked up! Hopefully I won't get sick anymore lol!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Oh gosh, I hope you recover quickly!! Being sick on your first day is the worst!! 

I was sick on the first day at a new job before. I threw up that morning but felt fine afterwards... It was so strange. Turns out I was pregnant.


----------



## goathiker

We're trapped, I guess we'll wait to leave until tomorrow morning :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Where you going Jill?


----------



## goathiker

Going to the Pack Goat Rendy.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh ya, you have been talking about that for a while! Sounds like fun! I hope you guys can get put there soon


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, me too. we have to wait for the mail and they're paving the road in front of our house so the post man won't have access :lol: 
It's a cluster all the way around.


----------



## GodsGarden

Man everyone is having so much fun. Not getting goats, getting sick, getting stuck... I only have to boast of a backache from mucking to much in one day.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'll just leave these here.... :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno

Oh no! You had to post them. Just WAY TOO CUTE!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: I did, love showing them off. My favorite one is the very last pup, she's a little velcro dog  my next faves are the 1st and 2nd pup


----------



## ksalvagno

They really have neat markings. Maybe you will have to keep the last one. :-D


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

AHHH!!! I need one!!!


----------



## sassykat6181

So cute!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My favorite one was actually the first one reserved, they picked well :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My favorite is the most adventurous and loves her daddy  I need a faster camera for the action shots, or they just need to stop running right to me when they're only 3 feet away :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Little chubby butts!
I saw a guy at the gas station with an 8 week old heeler. It was a nice looking pup too, had a beautiful mask


----------



## goathiker

Cute...

The first day i got my Spitz pup I took her to Pet Smart to get a few toys for her. the trainer followed me around the store constantly telling me that she was too young to leave her litter blah blah blah. I was mad by the time I left. 
The breeder asked me to come get her at 7 weeks old because she was the largest (a small standard in a litter of miniatures) and she wasn't letting the small pups eat or nurse. He knew she was coming here with 2 other pups of varying ages and a couple adult dogs with an experienced dog trainer as her owner so, she wouldn't lack for socialization. Sometimes people ought to mind their own business, it kind of took the fun out the day.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh that would tick me off for sure! People need to mind their own dang business sometimes. I've made people come get theirs at 6-7 weeks before. On occasion I have one, or a few monster pups, both in size and attitude and they just can't be in the litter any longer. I mean at 5 weeks they can crunch bones, eat dry kibble, drinking well and are little hellions, so why may I ask do people make me hold onto them until 9 weeks, sometimes 10!? :lol:


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Can someone come answer my thread in the parasite section? ???


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have to hang onto these pups for another 3 weeks, I'm already complaining, they're starting to fight! :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, sunny is a full sized throw back. She weighs 22 lbs and her dam weighs 14 lbs. people have gotten some strange ideas about dogs in the last 20 years. I'm really not sure it's really helping them to be so humanized. 
I've been complimented time and again about raising a Spitz that isn't nippy or shy, I wonder if I could have done that if she'd have stayed in her litter with little handling until 12 weeks old, which is what that trainer wanted...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh wow, so she must have been quite a bit bigger than her litter mates. 

What do they think when pups don't have a mom? How are they supposed to stay with them then??
I'd just had the bits and pieces of pups remaining if they had to be here until 12 weeks :lol: I had a bitch break 2 of her pups' necks at 6 weeks because she had to be penned with them until 8 weeks, no exceptions, according to animal control. Great load of good it did those pups to have to stay with her.
I think the people enforcing and making the animal laws have never raised them before, and I don't think any petco/petsmart dog trainer has ever raised a litter before, so they don't know what they're talking about, pay them no mind :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

We have an English cocker and our old groomer loved him. When we got an American cocker puppy she almost refused to groom him, even only at 12 weeks old. She said the American cockers were snippy and nasty and she hated grooming them. Our dogs are raised with our small children. He has never once been snippy or had an attitude. The groomer ended up loving him too.
It's a shame that owners give breeds a bad name


----------



## sassykat6181

Eek, look at this poor baby. Woman on fb trying to figure out why her kids legs are bowing. 
I am not asking for feedback, just feeling sorry for the goat


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Oh no!!


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Yikes! Did you give her some advice?


----------



## sassykat6181

^she posted on the vet corner, where only vets can answer. She says they are with moms and on pasture, no grain. And that its random, whereas one twin might get it but not the other. But apparently this has been happening for a few years and she's just now asking. (bang head on wall)


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Oh gotcha. Well at least she's asking now and hopefully can/will correct the problem


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Yikes, how can something like that be happening and you just don't bother to address it? Some people.


On the other hand I just got awesome news that I'm dying to share... I spoke with someone about their buck, who just so happens to have a dam who is a EEEE SGCH and his Sire's dam is also EEEE SGCH 4*M and his twin sister is also EEEE SGCH!! That's a whole lotta E's. So anyways, I was really asking if she might have any bucklings out of him because the original breeder I was hoping would stud out a buck for me this fall has decided not to do outside breedings this year. WELLLL she said she will let me breed Willow and our new girl (fingers crossed) to him!!! I am like, over the moon excited.


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Hmm bought my daughter a blow up pool. Thought hey might as well get the big one... Now I'm not sure how I'll blow it up... Hoping my bike pump works.


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Very exciting deerbunny!


----------



## sassykat6181

So exciting! Got any pics?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

I don't have any pics of him unfortunately, but I can find his dam and Sire's dam I think


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Okay, here's his dam...








And his Sire's dam


----------



## sassykat6181

Nice!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Love his dam!! That's awesome! What a great opportunity!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That is so exciting Jaimi! I wouldn't mind having those genetics bred to my little Blush!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

I know, I'm feeling super blessed today! I guess now I need to learn how to actually show...


----------



## margaret

They are gorgeous!! Congrats!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Finally tattooed the last kids of the year and they'll be off to their new homes tomorrow. Glad to finally be done with that!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I've still got four to sell :/ ugh.


----------



## COgoatLover25

You'll get'em sold  
All mine sold fairly quickly this year, I'm pretty pleased actually


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I still have 5 for sale  lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

Skyla's got you beat Suzanne


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yup haha! I still have six kids here, one is just leaving some time after nationals and such


----------



## margaret

I've only got 2 left to go!
Both are annoying bucklings.


----------



## sassykat6181

I have 2 bucklings that I havent posted yet. Probably should though since they just turned 5 weeks.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I post my buck kids as soon as they're born! No wasting time there  I'd rather be rid of them as soon as possible lol


----------



## sassykat6181

They're just so cute! And our first kids this season 
Dahlia should kid within the next week or two, and Mel still has me guessing


----------



## sassykat6181

Anyone up for a good laugh?!?! I'm browsing Craigslist and see this post for "border collies"....they're even offering papers. Clearly they have pitbul in them or I need new glasses!!!
Border collies - $150
http://greenville.craigslist.org/grd/5651139262.html


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Lol! Those are certainly not pure border collies. :lol:


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Sending a deposit in for this girl!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh my! :lol: not PB BC for sure!! Deff look to have some Pit in them! Lol!


So exciting DBF!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Wow Jaimi! She looks really nice! Is she a PB LaMancha?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

She's a second generation minimancha.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Okay. 
Do LaManchas have a breed standard (color-wise)?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Nope, any color!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

I'm really excited about her, udders in her background are fantastic, lots of show wins in her pedigree, her dam is a ff who won all of her shows last year. DH wants to name her "Maple" as her registered name is "Waffles".  Really happy with her breeder too, he has been super helpful and friendly!


----------



## sassykat6181

She is so cute! Congrats


----------



## NyGoatMom

Congrats! She's cute


----------



## sassykat6181

Hey guys, my doeling isn't feeling great.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=187787


----------



## NyGoatMom

Soooo, I sold JuJu today  She'll be leaving tomorrow morning. Good news is she is going to a fantastic place that knows how to feed/care for goats! They make cheese and sell pasture raised meat and feed non-gmo :stars:
She was here as insurance (milk insurance :lol: ) until I made sure that everyone made it through ok this past season without Clarabelle having been bred and I got the milk I need for soaping. I put an ad up early hoping to keep her another month or two but didn't want to wait until the opportunity this season was gone for a doe in milk...so 
oh well...It could be worse...now I'll be down to only 2 does I don't need :lol:


----------



## GodsGarden

That's nice. Good homes are so nice. I sold, forced myself to part with, a mom and her daughter both in milk. It was sad but the home was nice. They even had a barn/yard cam to watch the goats from work. But it is sad and nice to sell goats. I am trying to reduce to 4 milkers and the buck. Beginning to think something is wrong with my other goats as not one person has contacted me about them. But .... who knows. .. probably just me.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I think it's been slow this last year....I'm sure it's not your goats. Yes, it's so hard for me to sell adults...I worry about the stress on them of moving and re-adjusting.


----------



## goathiker

Pictures on my vacation thread in goat frenzy


----------



## ThreeHavens

Slow year for me selling too. Usually I have more interest. I really think some years are easier than others.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I still have four up for sale, with barely any interest.  Its been about the same for months.


----------



## COgoatLover25

People are wanting quality breeding stock more and more too. It's a tough market for pet goats recently, most I've seen a whether sell for is $50 around here, luckily I wasn't faced with having to sell whethers this year! Lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yes, you're right Colorado...and I have unregistered stock so I usually get 50-75 for a wether...if I don't process him myself. The two 3/4 nubian 1/4 alpine does I sold this year went for 225.00 for the pair at 2 weeks old and I was satisfied with that.

I just sold JuJu for 200.00 as a doe in milk and am ok with that too. She is a 50/50 alpine nubian.

Well, gotta try getting the smell of burnt hair and horn outta my nose....just reburned the bucklings as best as we could and banded them...poor babies. I wanted to do it separately but DH is so busy I had to get it done as I could. They don't seem to care about their heads...it's more their tail ends...but I did give pain killer so I hope it'll help.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Day three of 105 weather, at least tomorrow they're calling for 104! :cheers: :lol: I'm dying....


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

I can't even handle 75 degrees. I'm so sorry!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I am too, frankly :lol: 105 is not a comfortable temperature! I REALLY wish I had a pool at my house, or a river that runs through the property, or a mud puddle at this point :ROFL: 
I stayed the night at my sisters house, she has AC and a pool


----------



## GodsGarden

That is horribly hot! We got in the 90s and I was melting. My sister kept pouring water on herself,


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It's pretty hot here too.. 90's ish... But my new job doesn't like to turn the AC up to keep us comfortable so we have to be 75 degrees inside... Which would be fine if I was sitting on a couch with a fan on... But running around constantly and stressing out is not fun when it's warm.. It's gross..


----------



## NyGoatMom

Anything over 72 starts getting uncomfortable....105 would kill me!


----------



## caprine crazy

Who's excited for watching the nationals next week?! Who's all showing?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Where can you watch it? Anywhere online? I've never seen it and would LOVE to!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

On the Nationals Show website, I'm excited to watch! A lot of people I know are going, and a goat I bred will be there so that is pretty exciting!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Really? How cool! When is it? I wanna try to watch!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Oooh, I want to watch too!!! This inspired me and now I'm watching YouTube videos of shows...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Can you guys share a link?


----------



## margaret

Sooooo excited for Nationals :dancedgi: :wahoo: :stars: :leap:
I'm leaving in 3 days! Can't wait!! For everyone who isn't going...definitely watch it on livestream! http://www.nationalshow.org/livestream.htm


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I'm planning on watching the live stream 
Good luck Meg! I hope you do well


----------



## NyGoatMom

margaret said:


> Sooooo excited for Nationals :dancedgi: :wahoo: :stars: :leap:
> I'm leaving in 3 days! Can't wait!! For everyone who isn't going...definitely watch it on livestream! http://www.nationalshow.org/livestream.htm


So I'm confused....does it go on all day all week? Or is it livestream at particular times? Help! I wanna watch!! :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Yippee! Dahlia just had twin does!!
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=187835


----------



## margaret

Stephanie, it lasts all week.
Here is the schedule of everything that will be live streamed. 

July 3 - Sunday	8:00 AM	Junior Showmanship (ages 10 & younger)
Intermediate Showmanship I (ages 11-13)
Intermediate Showmanship II (ages 14-16)
Senior Showmanship (ages 17-20)
NOON	Youth Fitting Team Contest
4:00 PM	Saanen Junior Doe Show 
5:00 PM	Alpine Junior Doe Show 

July 4 - Monday	8:00 AM	Saanen Senior Doe Show 
9:00 AM	Alpine Senior Doe Show 
4:00 PM	Nigerian Dwarf Junior Doe Show 
5:00 PM	Recorded Grade Junior Doe Show

July 5 - Tuesday	8:00 AM	Nigerian Dwarf Senior Doe Show
9:00 AM	Recorded Grade Senior Doe Show 
4:00 PM	LaMancha Junior Doe Show 
5:00 PM	Toggenburg Junior Doe Show 

July 6 - Wednesday	8:00 AM	LaMancha Senior Doe Show 
9:00 AM	Toggenburg Senior Doe Show 
4:00 PM	Nubian Junior Doe Show 
5:00 PM	Sable Junior Doe Show

July 7 - Thursday	8:00 AM	Nubian Senior Doe Show
9:00 AM	Sable Senior Doe Show 
4:00 PM	Oberhasli Junior Doe Show 

July 8 - Friday	8:00 AM	Oberhasli Senior Doe Show

And I think the Colorama sale is live streamed too.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow thanks Margaret!!


----------



## margaret

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> I'm planning on watching the live stream
> Good luck Meg! I hope you do well


Thank you


----------



## margaret

NyGoatMom said:


> Wow thanks Margaret!!


No problem

I'll be in all the youth events, and Alpine Jr. does. And where ever else people need me:lol:


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I am too, frankly :lol: 105 is not a comfortable temperature! I REALLY wish I had a pool at my house, or a river that runs through the property, or a mud puddle at this point :ROFL:
> I stayed the night at my sisters house, she has AC and a pool


A mud puddle Lacie? Gee, you must be desperate:ROFL:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Careful of "mud" puddles on a farm


----------



## margaret

Lol! 
Whenever it rains here, there is one really big 'mud' puddle right in front of one of the gates...it's like soup and it's definitely not all mud!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Good luck at nationals, Margaret! 

Yes, it's quite warm over here. It's already 98 degrees :faint:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Have fun at Nationals Margaret! I'll be watching the Nubians, a couple of my buck's daughters will be there


----------



## GodsGarden

How cool! I didn't know about the streaming, thanks!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think Tom Hanks son wants to buy one of my puppies.... :lol: The guys name is Colin Hanks, coincidence?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Haha, that would be cool!!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

I used to live next door to a guy named Steve Erkel. No joke. He was roommates in college with the writer of Family Matters.


----------



## goathiker

I've met...

Trace Adkins: Super nice
Kenny Rodgers: Super nice
Bruce Hornsby: Total donkey butt
Brett Michaels: Super nice, we took him a ways down the Oregon coast when he was hitching to meet his band in Cali
Gallager: Giant Super Total donkey butt
Rodney Dangerfield: Super Super nice and completely funny in real life
DH has met Trisha Yearwood: Roadied for her at one show, also super nice


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm surprised Trace is even still alive with as many times as he's been stabbed and shot by his wives and hit by trucks :lol: 

I went to a lot of concerts as a teen as was able to meet a lot of people in the rock n roll bands from the time, most were super cool funny guys, some were jerks, and some were really friggin weird, kinda miss those days. In the summer time a lot of the bands would have fire trucks on the outskirts of the crowd and they'd hose the whole crowd down :lol:


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

My aunt dated Brett Michaels. She also had a baby with the lead singer of Foreigner.... I guess you could say she "dated" just about every 80's rock band. Not your conventional aunt I guess....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

But in other news, if this just so happens to be the same guy, he has a really generic email :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well that's a cool aunt  My sister was into musicians for a time, had a daughter with one. That guy was a nut job and still doesn't even go by his real name, even around family. He was the lead singer and guitarist of 3 bands, none of which panned out, but he was able to sell some songs to support them when they were together. He used to hitchhike 2hrs one way every day for work.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Yeah, this guy basically told her to end the pregnancy so she didn't stick around. She gave the baby up for adoption and the guy is dead now, drugs I think. 

Brett Michaels, however, kept in touch with her and had her backstage a couple of years ago. Haha!


----------



## goathiker

You mean Lou Gramm? He died of a brain tumor...


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Maybe so, I really don't even know his name, it was before I was born. ???


----------



## goathiker

Are you saying i'm old??? :lol:


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Bahaha!! Nooooo!!! Just that it would be a weird conversation to ask my aunt "What's that guy's name that you slept with thirty years ago and then got pregnant and gave the baby up for adoption?"  

All I know is that he was the lead singer of Foreigner and my mom starts talking (more like cursing) about him anytime she hears the "hot blooded" song.... Lol.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

anyone have a goat treat cake recipe? it's my goats 2nd birthday tomorrow and I want to make her a cake... yes you're reading that correctly.. lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ I've made one out of oatmeal with apple and carrot bits in it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Anyone mind if I ask some guy questions? Lol


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Lol!

My goat loves bananas. I bet a banana bread would be enjoyed or pumpkin pie/bread.

I don't have any recipes specific to goats... But as long as none of the ingredients are toxic a small bad for them treat should be fine.

I haven't met anyone famous.

Also tonight I got run over by my goat... Do not wait to tattoo your goat at 4 yo... Or as a dry yearling... The 4 yo spring over me and knocked me down. She was kind enough to try not to actually step on me though. 

Everyone is tattooed. And green. It was my husbands first time helping. He agreed we'd do it when they're kids next time.


----------



## goathiker

What about oatmeal cookie bars with yogurt chips?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I can see how that may or may not be an awkward conversation :lol: Somethings are best left in the past, unless of course there's no hard feelings about it.

And you're not old Jill, just celebrate your birthdays like I do :lol: I'll be turning 25 in a couple months :lol:

ETA: No idea about a specific cake for goats, mine just eat real cake


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Anyone mind if I ask some guy questions? Lol


Some guy questions?!?!

Lol!! I'm all ears over here.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Anyone mind if I ask some guy questions? Lol


Ask away, but no guarantees I'll be helpful :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

Ok, well, I have a very good guy friend, we are really close, he's quite honestly probably my best friend. We both also really like each other, a lot lol! We just haven't gone past being friends cause I'm not ready... Lol! I've got anxiety issues lol! And a few other small reasons...

Well, then there is this guy at work... He's always teasing me and joking around with me, probably a little more then every one else... I am like that with my friends too, so I give it right back to him, my best girl friend (lol) is kinda for me and work guy, mostly because she doesn't like my other friend too much, but has only met him a handful of times, where she has worked with work guy for three years.. But she also told me we flirt a lot.. So I guess joking around and teasing can be taken as flirting... And I've taken his lately as such as its gotten more so, and some of the 'jokes' are more flirty.... 

Any way, so I talked to my friend about it cause I was starting to feel kinda like at a loss of what to do, he told me to shrug it off and just try to kinda brush him off more.. Well that was a major fail! Lol! I work in a small family owned feed store, so there is only a handful of people that work all day and you become very close with those people in your 4-5 10hr days... Lol! So that didn't work...

Well, today I went in to get some grain in my day off, my mom was taking to one of the other ladies while he rang me up and then he kinda talked to my mom a bit we were all talking and joking around, then we drove by a few hours later and he was still there (he mentioned that as we were talking) so my mom told me to jokingly text him and tell him we need stuff, well, he's been texting me for about three hours now... Lol... I just don't know what to do really... I don't want to confront him cause I have to work with him all the time, and he takes rejection very hard! Lol... And I do enjoy talking/joking/teasing with him... But I feel like I shouldn't...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I guess the main thing is, I don't want work guy to think I'm leading him on... But I don't want to be totally different with him either... 
All of us at work are like that with eachother, he just a bit more so is a little more with me and a bit flirty...


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

My simple, humble opinion is, if you feel uncomfortable, guilty, or just a little meh about texting work guy or flirting with him then that means you shouldn't continue. Cuz that would be leading him on, and it seems like if you're conflicted it is best to not make any sort of moves until you're 100% sure what direction you're headed... If that makes sense!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So is the problem here that you don't like work guy in the potential boyfriend kind of way and you don't know how to let him know that?


----------



## goathiker

This is how people mess up your life. Ignore what the girls said completely, if you enjoy being friends and teasing with feed store guy, go for it. Quit running to other people to tell you what to do, figure your _own_ life out to gain some prospective. If feed store guy goes too far, tell him, he's probably not stupid.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

deerbunnyfarm said:


> My simple, humble opinion is, if you feel uncomfortable, guilty, or just a little meh about texting work guy or flirting with him then that means you shouldn't continue. Cuz that would be leading him on, and it seems like if you're conflicted it is best to not make any sort of moves until you're 100% sure what direction you're headed... If that makes sense!!


The problem is I didn't even know I was flirting! Idk if that's the way he takes it... My friend told me I am flirty... But that's just my personality, and she's like "I get it cause I'm the same way"

I just don't know what to do lol! I mean I guess a little guilty would be the best way to put how I feel about it.., but, I'm not dating friend guy either, so why should j feel guilty? Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> So is the problem here that you don't like work guy in the potential boyfriend kind of way and you don't know how to let him know that?


Yes pretty much I guess lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> This is how people mess up your life. Ignore what the girls said completely, if you enjoy being friends and teasing with feed store guy, go for it. Quit running to other people to tell you what to do, figure your _own_ life out to gain some prospective. If feed store guy goes too far, tell him, he's probably not stupid.


She has no problem with feed store guy, she wants us together, heck last year she told him to ask me out... Lol
She doesn't like my friend guy...

I just feel like overwhelmed trying to figure out the right thing here lol


----------



## goathiker

Okay, that was a little straight forward so...

Did you feel you were doing anything wrong before the girl said something?
Has the guy acted inappropriately in all the years you've known him?
Has he ever tried to ask you out, hold himself up as better than your guy friend, or dis your guy friend?
If not, what's the problem here other than the girl butting in with her 2 cents?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I wouldn't worry about any of it or do anything. Joking and teasing is just what people and co-workers do, unless you have no sense of humor at all, then those people just have really boring lives :lol: I wouldn't worry about it, or listen to other girls telling what to do, that's just going to turn out in a mess and both of you will be unhappy.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Jill - I think I was feeling kinda odd about it and asked her opinion on a few things... And she had made a few comments about him wearing cologne and something else.. 
No, he's never acted inappropriately, never tried to ask me out, he knows very little of my guy friend... Just some problems I had regarding that 'relationship' with some people.. 

I just don't really know what the problem is lol! I guess I'm probably overthinking/overreacting?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lacie - you're right... And I feel like I were to stop, I wouldn't be me anymore, and would be miserable... And I'm at work more often than not, and would turn into a miserable person haha...  

Ugh.. Ok... I guess I just needed to talk through that all..  

Thanks guys for talking about it with me lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, you don't want to do anything that makes you unhappy, or question what you're doing anymore. 

I think you're girl friend is reading more into it than there is. The cologne could just be a strong deodorant, and taking note about things like that is crazy, more often than not there is nothing there :lol: I mean that would be like a guy co-worker of mine who wasn't interested in me, taking note of every time I smelled different than normal, it's kinda silly.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Yeah, you're right 

I know I overthink things a lot... Lol.. I will have to try and work on that


----------



## sassykat6181

I wouldn't do anything to make things uncomfortable at work. So what if you have fun joking with a guy. You could be joking with a girl just the same. Unless you are actively looking for a boyfriend, then I'd stop putting pressure on the situation.

Your long time guy friend is another story. You can remain friends, and there's nothing wrong with that. Or you can talk about the future and see what you each think. You could be wasting years of a good thing because the both of you are too afraid to bring it up. Again, if you are not looking for a bf, then carry on like you have been.
p.s. my husband is my best friend


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Kat 
Right now, my guy friend and I are very close, but not quite dating, for a few personal reasons, but eventually, maybe we will.. We agreed to take things slow lol!

Thanks  I feel much better about it today  lol


----------



## ThreeHavens

I used to be so paranoid thinking "Am I flirting, am I flirting???" at work, because I joke and I laugh and I love talking. Just be aware of what you're saying. It's not bad or flirting to have fun and swap jokes.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Danielle  yeah haha! That's me  
And my anxiety has been worse lately so little things are setting me off  lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

I hear ya bout anxiety...seems to be in the air round here too!


----------



## sassykat6181

We took the kids to see fireworks last Saturday at one of the local lake park areas. Trying to get out was a nightmare. Traffic was at a standstill in the parking lot for what seemed like forever (maybe 25 minutes) but I was so anxious to get out of there. Never again!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NyGoatMom said:


> I hear ya bout anxiety...seems to be in the air round here too!


There's got to be some good herbal stuff I can take right? Lol! I don't want to go on meds... Unless it starts getting worse and I can't handle it anymore lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> We took the kids to see fireworks last Saturday at one of the local lake park areas. Trying to get out was a nightmare. Traffic was at a standstill in the parking lot for what seemed like forever (maybe 25 minutes) but I was so anxious to get out of there. Never again!!


I feel ya!! I just sat in 45 min of traffic


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> There's got to be some good herbal stuff I can take right? Lol! I don't want to go on meds... Unless it starts getting worse and I can't handle it anymore lol


I used to get daily panic attacks from PTSD. What I did was put essential oils on my wrists (I used lavender) and when one started to come on I would inhale the scent for seven seconds, hold it in for three seconds, and exhale for ten seconds. It worked for me for the most part. Not as effective as a cigarette but better than the counting, tapping stuff they teach you in therapy.

What really did miracles was cognitive behavioral therapy though. A few months of that and I very rarely have flashbacks/panis attacks anymore!


----------



## sassykat6181

I was going to suggest lavender oil  I've seen diffuser necklaces


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

My girls came back open....  I had been telling myself in my head that if they both came back open I would sell them together. Both of my papered girls will be ready to breed this fall at the same time as Basil and Barli, so I'm not going to be needing all of that milk/babies. I wouldn't be keeping any babies out of either of them since I'll be having nicer, good bloodline babies out of Willow and Maple. And I just plain can't have that many goats on a half acre. Gahh.... I know I should sell them, and I should sell them as a pair. So tempted to keep Basil but I know they would be lost without each other. Someone tell me what to do!!!! Blargh!!


----------



## sassykat6181

Bummer. I know how excited you were.
I would definitely try to sell them as a pair. It's tough splitting them up.


----------



## GodsGarden

So I am pretty sure I have GOATS. 

My alarm woke me up this morning when I always wake up at least 15 minutes before it. I kept forgetting things that I needed to milk. I couldn't pour the milk without spilling. I ate breakfast and forgot I did. I put bad Thousand Island Dressing on my hamburger and ate half of it before realizing it. I put am empty 1/2 gallon jar back in the fridge. Should I go on?

Anyway, those are some of my symptoms. I am even more positive now that I have:
Got
Overworked 
And
Tired
Syndrome 

Yep, I have GOATS!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

sassykat6181 said:


> Bummer. I know how excited you were.
> I would definitely try to sell them as a pair. It's tough splitting them up.


I am super bummed. Just listed them on a few fb sites, $350 for both of them, must be sold together. But, lump in my throat for sure. It's going to suck.

It sucks not having more land!!!


----------



## sassykat6181

We moved 928 miles from Massachusetts to South Carolina last summer and I reduced from 60ish to 11. I totally get it. Just have to remind yourself of your ultimate goals. Having great registered goats and your minimancha program are the end goal. If these two don't fit that, then there's no reason to hang on to them. 
But then again, I kept two wethers for my son. Lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Ugh Jaimi, I'm so sorry!  That's hard.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That sucks. I went from 17 adults plus some keeper doelings, down to 5 total, in like 2-3 weeks time. That really sucked, especially getting rid of the old ones. 

In other news.... I lost my lighter under the house and I can't find any others in the house :lol: Maybe I'll find that one again in 20 years like I did the last one from Wildwood Saloon :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

How did you lose your lighter under the house? (Scratching head trying to figure out. Lol)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I was crawling around under there and it must have worked its way out of my pocket. I had it before I went under there and it was gone when I came back out. The reason why I was under the house is rather unimportant though :lol:


----------



## margaret

Leaving for Nationals!! :leap:


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Safe travels


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Have fun!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Have fun Margret!  keep us as UTD as possible  lol


----------



## margaret

Thanks guys we made it!
About to go through vet check.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Whoo!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Outlander says Good luck Margaret! Lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Good luck margaret!

Lindsy, that buck is so cute!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Wow! LOVE his beard!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Had a nice ride today. Took the coming 3yr old stud out for about 2hrs, his first ride ever, never been on him before today and he did perfect  No spook, no stubbornness just a nice ride


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

That's awesome!!

I miss riding. A lot. Pretty much every time I drive by a gorgeous field I imagine myself going for a long, slow ride through the field..... 

But then I remember the sensation of kicks, bites, getting thrown, having my toes stepped on....and nope. Just not gunna do it again. Lol.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Lol, yeah, that's the crappy part of it if you don't have one that minds their manners. I'm dreading breaking in one of the 3yr olds, she is a nut case and then some. Never ever been touched, won't let anyone near her, she'll touch you with her nose _sometimes_ but that's it, she turns inside out if you try to touch her. 
So that was lovely that I ended up with her..... not!
Can't even get a halter on her, so I'm going to have to do things the old fashioned way. I've had her for 2 yrs now and have made ZERO progress with her, she refuses any contact and knows she can run away from it all. Soooo, she's going to be hauled to the rodeo grounds with my giant mare that I call my "buffalo charger" and I'm going to rope that nut case and when she's had her freak out and is done with it I'm going to throw a saddle on her and jump on. 
Funny enough I've never been thrown with that method, they always run around for a few minutes, but they come out of it quite tamed down and humble, let you touch them wherever and they follow you around like a dog.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lacie can you PLEASE video tape this^ for me???


----------



## sassykat6181

Me too me too!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: Why, you think I'm gonna die? :lol: Lot of cowboys out here do this. You can take a bucking, kicking, wild absolutely untouchable horse and be riding it in a half hour. You put them in a big arena and ride your roping horse in with it. Then rope the crazy horse and let it freak out, then you throw a saddle on and jump on. No halter gets put on them, just the saddle and pad. 
The horse still has the rope on it, but you just ride them around the arena with your rope horse in the lead. A half hour is all it takes to go from untouchable to green broke :lol: 
However, I'm no pro roper, so I'll probably enlist a friend for that :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sometimes instead of roping the head you rope a back leg, you have more control over their body with a back leg than you do with their head. Either way though, the rope is gonna be holding onto them in some way or another :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yup, I need to see it! 

I'm taking my bucks to a show next week! Wish me luck! I'm going to go bathe and clip now..


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Good luck!


----------



## sassykat6181

So thankful all my does have given birth during the day this year. I was nervous because our barn is not next to the house like our old barn was, and there's no electricity for monitors or anything.
My fat Mel had a beautiful single doe this afternoon


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

adorable!!!


----------



## margaret

Awww, she's adorable


----------



## nicolemackenzie

I forgot how itchy shaving goats is! My old girl is being so good though.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Cute


----------



## LuvMyNigies

She's so beautiful!!!


----------



## Jasmar

Is there anyone who could take a look at my thread in H&W? I'm really worried about our little guy. :-(


----------



## sassykat6181

^ just replied. Sorry


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

and sometimes when you tie the back leg on a horse they fall over on you. My dad tied the horses leg and put me up on him and he fell with me on him - 2 crunched knees later I tried gentle breaking LOL

I think the neighbors Boer buck bred one of my Lamancha does - she was out and he was out and now she looks preggo - husband said he felt movement?


----------



## goathiker

And sometimes they smash you against the fence and destroy your arm...


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

goathiker said:


> And sometimes they smash you against the fence and destroy your arm...


Or rub against a fence while you're riding and mess up your knee...


----------



## sassykat6181

I dislike horses. We have 3 now, that were born and raised on my husband's parents farm. We brought them with us when we moved. They are all 28-30


----------



## NyGoatMom

I like their soft noses  I know nothing about them though...and have never really ridden any. I did once as a kid but I barely remember..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The leg removal by fence can totally be prevented if you turn the horse :lol:


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> The leg removal by fence can totally be prevented if you turn the horse :lol:


Not my Lucy. She was a witch. She used to RAM me into the fence on purpose to dismount me.

Once, my friend turned the fence on thinking she was turning it off... Lucy knew it and as soon as I climbed up she bolted to the fence and dumped me onto it.

She was evil.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well that was rude of her :lol: 

In other news... sadness because the only chapstick I have is a frosty one, I feel like I'm in the late 80's/early 90's :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

I love frosty lip gloss :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, but there is good news. I ran up a bill at the feed store and skipped out on the tab :lol: Not really, I was just broke and asked with a pretty please if I could pay them on Friday and he said yes :lol: So, 8 puppies vaccinated, a lot more than that are fed, and the goats and cows have hay


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NyGoatMom said:


> I love frosty lip gloss :lol:


Well it looks DREADFUL on me :ROFL: I might have been able to pull it off when I was 19, but by the time frosted lipstick was a thing I was too old :lol:
It maybe also doesn't help that its a peachy plum color with silvery frosty shimmer :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

No guessing where her moonspots come from


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And 2nd good news! The pups are leaving this weekend :stars: Well, 6 are leaving this weekend, stupid flaky people backed out on the last two pups. So now I have to find them some non-flaky people :GAAH:

Also, Rogue had 8 puppies on the 4th of July :july: They all look so frumpy :lol: they're keeping a girl and so am I


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Frumpy? You mean they weren't born stumpy? :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:laugh: They're very frowny and grumpy, like little bulldog puppies :lol: And fortunately they all have their legs :lol:


----------



## teejae

Hey there,Ive just recieved our Aussie Nat. goat magazine and am reading with great interest about a breeder who 4 years ago imported from America Toggenburg and Lamancha( I knew about this from previous stories) . This person is well known in our Dairy goat society purchased a doe kid but because of our very strict importation and quarantine laws couldnt bring her back home. Three years later with a friend to help they managed to import at a HUGE cost 3 Toggenburg 1 buck/2 does and 3 Lamancha's 1 buck 2 does. So far In Aust.since Via embryo there are now 2 purebred bucks and 1 doe.From these first crosses there are now 23 doe kids. This person was rumored to only want to make money from these imports,not true he recons just want to establish the Lamancha breed here.I say good luck to them  and congratulations on all their hard work in importing and going through the nightmare of our quarantine laws.
I like the look of Lamanchas but sorry not the Toggenburgs. They (Toggs) have amazing udders but I dont like their rear end shape,sorry.Speaking to a few judges 2 weeks ago they also thought their rear end shape was odd,each to their own I suppose,anyway it will be interesting to see where these breeds go in the future in Australia and they have also imported Nubians,teejae.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Congrats on the new breeds! There are some I wish we had in the US as well.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Whew, long ride! Spent about 4 hours on the back of a horse today, bareback of all things so I've got some bad sweat stains going on back there :lol: 
I was REALLY hoping DH's friend was going to get bucked off for manhandling my horse, but sadly he didn't. I do not like people jerking around on my horses faces and this guy has got to be one of the worst I've ever seen. 
I let him ride Prissy, my big fat cow horse, and the way he "turns" a horse is evidently jerking their head up and way back by pulling back on the reins with one hand and just moving his arm over to the left of right, and he got pissy when she started freaking out about his "expert training/riding skills". Then when she started throwing a fit because he was jerking her face left and right he took off his belt and starting whipping her in the butt, kicking her and jerking her around more. So after all the jerking, whipping and kicking she tried to buck him off a few times, and then he just whipped her and jerked on her more. A little while later when we got back out onto the pavement he just took off running her on the pavement! :angry: :hair: And he even yelled at me for not having her trained as a hackamore horse yet, and not having taught her to neck rein yet.... seriously what the heck?! She's only had maybe 8 rides on her over the course of probably 8 years or so, it's been a while since I really did anything with her, she's 15 or 16 now.
So mad at him! :angry:


----------



## goathiker

Can I cut in???

Aaaarrrrrggggggggg!!!!!!!!!!!

Carry on...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Troubles, Jill?


----------



## goathiker

Just having a hard time with the disjointed, inaccurate, and just plain stupid worming advise lately...

I'd be pissed about my horse too. We had a secret weapon for people like that. He was a BLM mustang named Baby :lol: You had to earn your right to ride him and as soon as you tried to force him he became a professional bucking horse :lol: I loved putting weekend cowboys up on him.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Has the worming advice turned into the bottle feeding advice? I haven't even been on other threads lately...

Yeah, super mad at him. If Prissy wasn't so dang heavy and such a good sport she probably would have thrown him, but it was mostly just some crow hopping and half hearted bucking. 
Sounds like Baby could buck :ROFL: I had a barrel horse like him, she didn't take crap off anyone and there was no stopping her And if you were going to try and run her, you better hang on for dear life! When she took off you were either on her or you weren't and she was gone with you on the ground in the dust :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Baby was only about 14.2 hands, somewhere around 900 lbs. so everyone thought he was easy. I broke him in a halter bareback at 7 years old. He wasn't gelded until he was 5. 
I once saw him run flat out down a road, swerve onto a deer trail, jump into a little washout, and stop dead sending his rider into a log head first. It was fun getting the guy back out of the woods :ROFL:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: I wish I could have seen that :ROFL: Bet the guy had a nice little concussion to walk off :lol:


----------



## goathiker

We were far enough away from home that he HAD to ride Baby back, trying not to puke the whole way :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Is anyone on that would be willing to look at a doe's udder and give their opinion? She's a doe sired by a buck I'm looking at. She's not mine so I will have to take pictures down right after.


----------



## Emzi00

I will!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yay! We have a taker!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I like the side view but some thing about the rear view that I notice a lot of people doing is keeping the does rear legs pinched together so the udder is held up higher.. there is really no way from this pic to see if her rear udder attachment is actually nice.. I also don't like the larger half on the left.. nice MSL and teat size though! So I guess it really depends on what YOU are looking for :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Lopsided


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, that's kinda the main point I'm looking at Dee, the way she's standing...yet another reason, seeing a doe in person is so much better lol. I'm not too concerned about her being uneven, since her owner said she had gotten mastitis last year. Seeing how my pens will be overflowing with bucks at the end of this year I'm not super desperate to get something that won't improve my herd lol.


----------



## Emzi00

Obviously she is a bit lopsided, and I'm not terribly fond of her rear attachments, but other than that it's a pretty udder to me.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Don't you have enough amazing bucks? I don't think you need one like this


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thanks Emma  I need a buck that's going to improve both foreudder and rear attachments though, so those are the main attributes I'm looking for right now.

Dee, I currently only have 1 
But at the end of the year, if everything goes as planned I'll hopefully have 3...which is why I'm not super desperate to get him.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm taking my two to a show tomorrow... it will be my first! I'm just a little nervous since I'm not packed yet and I have to go somewhere with a computer to print out the forms since I didn't pre register... :lol: but I don't procrastinate


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol, good luck Dee! Shows are fun


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx! I hope there aren't too many people! I don't like crowds lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's 10am and I have already been to the gas station and back 6 times today, 2 more trips to go! :cheers: Down 3 puppies, 3 more to go today. Then just one on Tuesday or Wednesday and maybe one on the weekend.


----------



## sassykat6181

Stripped out the barn and kidding stalls. Ugh!
Now time to get rid of the spider webs and wasp nests. Oh, and to hang the fly traps. Its way too hot to be doing this crap, but I've procrastinated long enough.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yet another long ride in the books, rode with a saddle this time... had a terrible ride :lol: It was my sisters saddle and we clearly do NOT have the same rear ends, it was so uncomfortable :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Got my first bee sting doing a hive check. Guess I'm not allergic


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Lol! I've gotten quite a few so far. Mostly from just accidentally squishing bees :/ We only wear veils, no gloves or suits, but we don't get stung a whole lot.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't get how people can live so long without ever getting a bee sting. I know a guy who is 31 and still has never gotten a bee sting, I just don't get how :lol:

On another note.... I accidentally knocked my iced tea onto my laptop.... while it was open.... got onto the keyboard..... the keys may or may not be sticking now.....


----------



## CrazyDogLady

I had a 96 yo pt who was attacked by a swarm of bees in her garden. At first they thought she might've had a stroke, found down at home. Then they combed dead bees from her hair, and started pulling stingers and the correct treatment. She was a hoot with stories galore.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So this is sooooooooo awful having to use the on screen keyboard ...... im not sure if the contact on my computer is fried or not, but it stopped wigging out after i ripped the keyboard out and disconnected it....this sucks so much individually selecting the letters with the fingerpad mouse :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

I've gotten bee stings before, just not from my own hive that I started up in the spring 

I got bit by a wasp or something in our barn a few summers ago. My finger swelled like a sausage and a few days later a giant hole opened up where the bite was. 

I have a full bee suit and had on my leather gloves. I must've squished one accidently. They were quite angry after


----------



## Goatzrule

apparently they are try to add a new breed into adga called the golden guernsey they are known for their milk fiber and horns. I think it would be cool if they added a new breed


----------



## nicolemackenzie

I've seen them, they are very beautiful


----------



## sassykat6181

Made my first batch of tomato sauce today. Ingredients from my garden.....so delicious.
I baked breaded eggplant, from my garden also, and layered it with fresh mozz and the tomato sauce. Would have been better with goat mozz, but I bought store kind this time


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm not too crazy about the Guernseys lol, they seem like more of a "hair" breed than dairy to me :shrug: 

Awesome Kat! Nothing like getting it from your own garden! We didn't plant one this year unfortunately


----------



## .:Linz:.

Kat, that looks so yummy! I love eggplant parm and the like. 

I think Guernseys are pretty cool goats. I admire how hard US breeders have worked to "create" them and I know they actually produce quite a bit - somewhere between Nubian and Alpine, I believe.


----------



## sassykat6181

I haven't done a garden in years. I mentioned to the neighbors about possibly doing one...they grow large gardens. I came home one day and they were plowing up my yard. I had no choice!
It's good though and I've grown so much, I've been giving it away to friends


----------



## goathiker

I just ticked off some Mormon missionaries big time :lol: 
They should check their member roles and know better than to try to convert an Apostate :ROFL:


----------



## sassykat6181

Just disbudded 3 doelings and reburned 2 bucklings. Both had growth on the left side. This is the part I hate the most. Never had to reburn before, but we were away and I got to them a little too late.


----------



## COgoatLover25

:sigh: I just turned down purchasing 3 does, 90+ appraisals on them, just weren't my style


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Are they anywhere near me Lindsey? Maybe they are my style! Lol!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope, lol Dee, they're pretty does I just don't like their style, ones an SGCH doe too, just not my style.


----------



## sassykat6181

Ha! Someone just asked on the Facebook forum if a blue heeler would be a great guardian of chickens.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Yikes! :faint:


----------



## Emzi00

We're off to a goat show!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Good luck Emma!


----------



## Emzi00

Thanks! Super excited, it's a new show so it's smaller but it's sanctioned. Bringing everybody too, it's Jr & Sr does and bucks so it should be interesting to see how we do!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nice! Take pictures!!


----------



## margaret

Good luck Emma!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Good luck Emma, and take pics!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Have fun and good luck!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good luck Emma!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Good luck Emma!

Here's my little 11 day old fatty, she's only a little pudgy :lol:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Only a little pudgy?!?! :lol::lol::ROFL:


----------



## Emzi00

All settled in


----------



## COgoatLover25

Your buck is soooooooo handsome!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Thanks Lindsey!

We got a first!!! Super stoked because she's one of my first homebreds!


----------



## ksalvagno

Congratulations!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Awesome! Which doe is that? Pretty doe


----------



## Emzi00

Thanks guys! That's Copy Cat, Winnie's doe kid.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I like her!! Have you shown your buck yet?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Congrats! 
She's beautiful!


----------



## Emzi00

Thanks!! Still on Nubian juniors right now, bucks will be after the junior show.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Good luck!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Let us know how you do!


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Good job! Pretty doe! And good luck


----------



## Emzi00

Took second with my senior buck, the junior buck didn't do as well as I'd hoped but oh well.


----------



## Emzi00




----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nice!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

not bad at all - a first and a second


----------



## COgoatLover25

Love your buck Emma! He's got so much depth! 
Who's your Jr buck?


----------



## Emzi00

My Jr buck is Sherpani RHX-RJ Fitzgerald. There's a picture of him on my website but he wasn't clipped when I took it


----------



## COgoatLover25

Exciting! I love Sherpani's Alpines!


----------



## Emzi00

I have a doe that Renee bred too, Sherpani OST Catalina Heat. I'm super happy with all of them.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Congrats! 
He's really nice!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Congrats Emma!

I'm having a not so fabulous evening, but long story short, my horse has been returned after her and my tack went on a 7hr joy ride to god only knows where and back....


----------



## Emzi00

Highlight of the show today was Reserve Grand with the senior buck and the junior buck took 2nd in his class today!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nice!


----------



## sassykat6181

Congrats!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's awesome Emma! Congrats!


----------



## Emzi00

Thanks guys!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I CANNOT believe breeding season is almost here! So many exciting plans!!


----------



## teejae

Ive got about 8-9 weeks before my 6 girls start to kid :faint:
We have had in the last few days 107ml of rain we dont usually get rain this time of year and its been unusually warm this winter,feels like spring already. Everything is so nice and green,teejae


----------



## margaret

I know! I'm so excited to get started with breeding season!! It's crazy how fast time goes, and it's almost August!


----------



## nicolemackenzie

I'm excited too! I have a few nice bucks to choose from but only one doe to breed...


----------



## COgoatLover25

Mmhm!! I'm super excited for the pairings I've got planned this year!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So I've decided I need 1.8 million dollars and I'm moving to arkansas :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

I could go for 1.8 million! I'm staying in SC, though I love it here. Wayyyy better than Massachusetts!

Processed our roosters this morning, all 7 of them. I had 4 hens and told hubby I was keeping 2 to let them lay eggs, they're dual purpose. He said, why don't you keep all 4? Ok, no argumentmet from me. Haha


----------



## Su_Nubian

Hi Guys! Just looking for some pine tree guidance! I live on a retired Christmas tree farm, I cut some limbs for my boys and they are going wild for it- I had read before that pine trees are fine for goats and it is also a natural dewormer! I just want to be sure my boys won't get sick! Any replies would be appreciated!


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Su_Nubian said:


> Hi Guys! Just looking for some pine tree guidance! I live on a retired Christmas tree farm, I cut some limbs for my boys and they are going wild for it- I had read before that pine trees are fine for goats and it is also a natural dewormer! I just want to be sure my boys won't get sick! Any replies would be appreciated!
> View attachment 110025


This type of post should go as a stand alone post under health and wellness. That way it will be seen more quickly and when other users have the same question it will be easier for them to find.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Good suggestion Nicole!


----------



## Su_Nubian

I apologize, I am new here.


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Su_Nubian said:


> I apologize, I am new here.


No worries! Welcome!


----------



## Su_Nubian

Thanks! I started a new post in health and wellness!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm getting a new PUPPY!!!   whoo! Lol! I'm so excited!!  
He's a black German Shepard, he's the cutest thing ever! Going to pick him up tomorrow morning


----------



## ThreeHavens

Congrats, Skyla!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Danielle  i can't wait to meet him!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

So cute Skyla!


----------



## nicolemackenzie

I love shepards!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Congrats Skyla!

Why do people insist on having "play-dates" with my dogs? Do they not understand that a dingo with a newborn litter will eat your face off? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Adorable skyla! I love him!

Are your dogs agression lacie or just ones with litters?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks guys!  I'm excited! Lol!


----------



## NubianFan

I miss my goats


----------



## NubianFan

Why Arkansas Lacie. Are you missing me that much?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I want to live in Rogue's Manor :lol: I'll totally visit you if you live close to Eureka Springs 

Dee, my dogs just generally don't like strangers, but the moms with babies are very aggressive, even my sister can't touch the babies.


----------



## NubianFan

I love Eureka Springs. One of my favorite places on earth.


----------



## NubianFan

I live about 3 hours from Eureka Springs. So not really very close at all


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well 3hrs is waaaaaaayyyy closer than 3 days by car! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Unless DH was driving, then we'd be there in less than 2 days :lol: It'd be 1 normal driving day and then 3/4 of a normal day for him. I would most likely sleep the entire way, it's just exhausting to be in a car :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Got my boy! Gosh he's so sweet!!


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

he's adorable!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He is! And so super sweet!


----------



## goathiker

Looks like he's mixed with black lab. They make pretty good dogs.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yeah, that was there guess as well.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I love him Skyla!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Love his ears!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Dee!

I know!! Those ears are so cool! Lol! They just flop all over right now lol!

He's getting along very well with our other two dogs too  so that's good! 
We just have to work on his manners  Lol!


----------



## NubianFan

Yeah 3 hours is less than 3 days. I love that area of the state. Someday I might consider moving there


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## goathiker

Heh heh


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Not sure what I'm looking at here Jill?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Did you buy another LaMancha kid? For shame Jill :lol:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Yes she did :lol:

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f2...s-waiting-room-183375/index9.html#post2000758


----------



## goathiker

OMG a woman just got ran over right in front of us in Salem.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ummm ran over?? By what? ... hopefully a bicycle...


----------



## goathiker

No such luck, she got knocked about fifteen feet. Didn't look like she was going to make it to me.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Was she catching Pokémon?


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's terrible ...

Dee, that Pokemon stuff is so crazy I never knew so many people would play such a stupid game


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ouch...


----------



## COgoatLover25

You play Pokemon ?! :shock: :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I did for like a week... :/ lol!
But I'm not into running around town to find Pokemon, so I deleted the app lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My friend showed it to me on her phone yesterday and I caught a tiger and a bird for her lol! But no, I don't play games


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My ouch was referring to the woman that got hit....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> My friend showed it to me on her phone yesterday and I caught a tiger and a bird for her lol! But no, I don't play games


That's how I am, lol! I can't get into games lol! They last very shortly on my phone! Haha!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

That's awful Jill


----------



## sassykat6181

Our cat Mustachio has been missing for 6 weeks. This morning he came home!!!! I was shaking and couldn't believe it when I saw him. 
I think one of the locals brought him in and he finally escaped. He's been following us and rubbing all over. He was rewarded with a bowl of fresh goats milk - still warm


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

That's awesome Kat!!! :leap:

So, my dad got this card for his b day.... on the cover a goat in a boat. (On the inside it said "do whatever floats your goat".) 
Anyways, that poor goat... skinny, scours, pot belly, scruffy coat...   I felt so sorry for it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So I've made a super hard decision...  
Selling all but two of my goats....
I just don't have the time like I used to with working so much... And I need to save up some money and they make that hard.. And some things are becoming less enjoyable and more of a 'chore'...
It's soo hard though... :sigh:


----------



## sassykat6181

Sorry Skyla. I hear you though. I have contemplated selling more. I feel like we are tied to this farm and can't have vacations or short trips with our kids because of it. Especially now that I've started milking. Its nice to have milk, and I desperately need to make soap and lotion, but it's just not enjoyable right now


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's ok, I dispersed my herd down to 5 goats this year. After the initial feeling of betrayal, I very much like have a small herd. I will only be breeding two goats this year, so kidding season will be quite brief for me. 
The only ones that I truly miss are the ones that have gone to greener pastures, and it just hasn't been the same since.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I want to sell one of my Nubian bucks but I just can't lol!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I've got four goats for sale currently and they just WON'T sell :GAAH:


----------



## goathiker

After August 8th, I'll only have 5 goats. I'll have one doe to bred this year.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, we'll be in the same boat then, Jill.

Ugh, it's just too hot, I can't even do anything but slowly die :lol: If only I were puppy size, they have it good with one of the only fans on them and ice packs to lay on, which they're all doing.
The ice packs are just a glorified name too, they're lounging on frozen berries, which I will be making a smoothie with later when they pups have finished thawing them :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol that's funny lacie! I sold Benjamin today! Yay! He's going to a camping trip this weekend....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ha, yes, funny.... you say that now, but you wouldn't be if it has been 108 degrees down there all week! :lol: 
My smoothie has almost come to fruition.... very soon.... :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh jeeze.. Ya I remember when I went up there a few years ago for Fourth of July weekend... It was 105... So we drove over to yuba River and hung out in there for a few hours :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well the temps aren't really any better, but they are somewhat better. 102 right now...

I just got back from the feed store, the one I never go to, and what freaking luck do I have other than the kind of luck that gets me accosted by some 55-60yr old guy?! I was waiting for them to bring the puppy food up to the counter and this guy just comes up to me, grabs my shirt and jerks it toward him, bringing me with it and he's all "who's puttin' all these holes in your shirt?" in his rough, deep, and very firm voice..... OMG talk about uncomfortable, and horribly awkward!! WHY ME???
Wouldn't have happened at the other feed store, the worst that happens there is Scotty likes to lie in wait so he can jump out of nowhere and scare me :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

On the bright side of that creepy situation, the guy behind the counter said the $35 bag of puppy food was free :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Free puppy food is always good news! Creepy men, not so much...


----------



## ThreeHavens

Augh! D: Well ... free puppy food, yay? I started to bring pepper spray in my purse ...


----------



## sassykat6181

I always get the creepy guys. There was a local feed store that opened up and I switched. After a few months I just wasn't happy with the quality of the feed and how my goats were doing on it. I kindly let him know that I wouldn't be back. Every now and then he would call and ask me to come back. I would always be nice when I told him no. The last time I was more firm in my answer. He ended up texting me some nasty names at 11 at night. I was so upset. I showed my husband and we called the police to file a complaint. My husband was leaving for a trip the next day, so I was nervous all week the guy would just show up at my farm. He never did, and didn't contact me again


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, free things are great, but how they come about sometimes,not so much! :lol: 
Oh, that's creepy, Katrina, what an awful guy! Definitely not professional or polite. 

On the topic of creepy guys, going back to college as an adult is probably the worst decision ever :lol: I was always paired up with either the creepiest, or downright retarded boys when it came to classroom stuff. One of them was in my psychology class, his name was Jeffery and would not let you call him Jeff or any variation. He was 19 or so, always greasy looking and his hair style was a comb-over.... he never said much and when he did it was just odd or creepy and made you uncomfortable talking to him. He sat behind me in class no matter where I sat in the classroom and he was a very intense, loud, mouth-breather, and since he sat RIGHT behind me every time, and the desks are shoved up against each other, jam-packed in the rooms so his face was always like a max of maybe 18" from my ear.... I tried to ignore the "breathing down my neck sensation" for the most part, but it was hard :lol: He was just odd, not your normal teenage boy.
My psychology teacher was also a real crazy one. She had an intense startle reflex and would even jump and freak out right in the middle of the lectures :lol: She would also make sure everyone was in the class room, go over the agenda for the class then tell everyone she'll be back in an hour, she had a phone appointment.... or she would randomly leave class to go to starbucks, come back and talk about her ex-husband who was a crack and meth addict that left her, married someone else and then the new wife called her at 3am to tell her that he jumped off a bridge and killed himself so he wouldn't have to go back to jail..... the classes didn't really teach us anything they were supposed to :lol: That and she also talked 90 miles an hour so you could hardly even take any notes.


----------



## margaret

I'll remember that Lacie, and never go to college as an adult:lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Definitely a lesson in real life psychology


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So I may be a little slow to it this year, but I finally clipped Delilah :lol: I did half clips on everyone else earlier this year, so they didn't sunburn on top and while it looks funny it worked! I also brushed Coup, Babs and Vigilante because they just looked bad, apparently they don't rub up against anything to get their old hair off..... Vigilante looks like he was freshly clipped that's how much hair he lost :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow Skyla! So how many do you need to sell?
Gosh....105 and 102?? I can't stand it at 90!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

:wave: just dropped in to say hi


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Well hi!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol, hey Suzanne


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Greetings :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Salutations Lacie


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:wave:


----------



## NyGoatMom

ugh...lazy today...I don't wanna get up!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That's me everyday! :lol: but now that Galaxy has no kid to nurse, I have to get up... very early... and I can't take a nap after work bc I will sleep through milking time :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NyGoatMom said:


> Wow Skyla! So how many do you need to sell?
> Gosh....105 and 102?? I can't stand it at 90!!


Selling three does and two bucks for now... Keeping my last two does for now... My parents want me to sell them too, and my boyfriend is trying to nicely talk me into it as well.. lol! I know it probably will be best to sell all of them.... But I need to do it slowly, which they all understand and are being supportive of..


----------



## NyGoatMom

Awww, how sad  Are you just too busy for them?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yeah... And the money... I'm not able to save anything, it all goes right to the goats... It's rough with working so much too... I'm just getting burnt out.. And it's not fair to them or me to keep going like this... Seems like most of them (all the does anyway) are going to good friends of mine  so that makes me feel lots better!!  
It's very hard though...


----------



## sassykat6181

Well, my bee hive died. I am so sad.  They were doing great a couple of weeks ago. Yesterday I checked on them and about 100 bees were left. There were probably over 50,000 before. Wax moths have taken over everything. It's a gooey mess and I am so upset. 
Not sure what happened. The bee club president thinks maybe the queen died or was damaged. He said it wouldn't take long for the population to die off quickly this late in the season. Boohoo!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Oh no!  I'm so sorry!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well I'm glad they'll be with friends!

Too bad about your hive


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry about the hive, that sucks!

I got beat up by a 250lb calf while trying to disbud and tattoo it..... it DEFINITELY is not going to grow a horn on one side, shouldn't on the other, but it didn't get as long of a burn..... oh well, we will see. I'm bruised, covered in ink, and smell like burnt-ness.


----------



## siberian

sassykat6181 said:


> Well, my bee hive died. I am so sad.  They were doing great a couple of weeks ago. Yesterday I checked on them and about 100 bees were left. There were probably over 50,000 before. Wax moths have taken over everything. It's a gooey mess and I am so upset.
> Not sure what happened. The bee club president thinks maybe the queen died or was damaged. He said it wouldn't take long for the population to die off quickly this late in the season. Boohoo!


Sorry to hear this. So different in every area. Not sure if it would have happened this fast. Bees with out a queen are lost though. What kind did you have?


----------



## NyGoatMom

:doh: Sounds like fun Lacie!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh it was so much fun!! A jolly good time! :lol: I don't know why I always decide the calves need disbudded when nobody else is here to help hold them still :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That sounds terrible... and just reminds me that I still need to tattoo Kat's kid who absolutely doe not like to be handled lol! That's an epic fail on my part, she was super sweet when she was born.. bow she likes her face scratched but that's it..

Sorry about your hive Kat.. that happened to my uncles hive a couple years back.. I hope you can get yours running again soon!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I am going to process my black sable girl born this year because of being skittish...but she was like that from the start.


----------



## goathiker

Wildland fire. Grand Ronde Rd at Hwy 18. (Exciting 1/2 a mile away)

Now stating 20 foot flames headed towards the timber. Adding Tribal Fire and ODF. (Better and Better)

Fire creeping into some oak trees. (wonderful)

Structure protection for one shed and home being set up. (I wonder which way it's moving)

At least there's a creek between here and there, it's not very big right now though.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Oh no!  Are you downwind?


----------



## goathiker

They won't let it get this far. It would burn up all the fancy tribal buildings, school, fire and police stations, elder housing, and hospital. The main thing is that my daughter's house is right across the road from there.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Well that's good. I'll be praying for your daughter!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh no!! Hope it's getting under control!


----------



## goathiker

Some units leaving the Amity fire and headed to this one
Fire still in the timber. Saying they are in mop up now
2 power poles caught fire.
Dallas engine just screamed down 18
Sounds like ODF is taking over the scene. Still working fire in the trees


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hope they get it under control soon. Seems to be fires around here but I don't know were.

Opening day of the fair today, my sister, her kids, me and Quaid went. We got there around 11am, I lost Quaid pretty darn quick as soon as soon as he found his friends and his girlfriend showed up :lol: He turned up about a half hour ago, which was good timing because everyone else was ready to go. I went to look for him once to go round him up and decided that was too much work by the time I got to the beer stand on the other side of the fairgrounds. So I kicked back with a beer, chatted with the cattle people and waited for him to come back :lol: You'd think it would be easier to find a 7' tall scrawny white boy in a crowd of average height people, but it's not :lol:


----------



## goathiker

About out, dang, so much for small town entertainment...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I bought hundreds of dollars worth of soap last year, mostly from people on here and I gave most of it away as Christmas gifts. I'm still using some! I can't believe it lasted this long! And just wanted to thank everyone who contributed to my soap collecting obsession lol!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Glad the fire is under control - I am having surgery on the aneurysm left in my brain on August 31st - kinda scary but not as bad as waiting for it to rupture like the other one did.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That is scary Cheri.. I will keep you in my prayers! ray:


----------



## NyGoatMom

You're welcome Dee 

Cheri...that must be nerve wracking :hug:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Soooo much to do today....wish I had ambition to do it :/


----------



## sassykat6181

Kids are back to school today. Instead of trying to get caught up, I'm just enjoying the peace and quiet


----------



## NyGoatMom

Good for you! That's always nice


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm glad to only have one left in school. Unfortunately I still have to deal with the ones that aren't in school, I wish there was a do-over button for life, or a fix-all :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So heads up to the people who have my phone number-- I'm going to get a new phone and switch carriers within the next week or so. I MAY be able to keep my number, but I may have to get a new one. Will let you know what happens with that.


----------



## sassykat6181

It might be fun for the new person to have your number get random goat messages at all hours though. Lol


----------



## goathiker

Looked at the perfect little farm today, fingers crossed that USDA approves it...


----------



## sassykat6181

Good luck! Are you moving?


----------



## goathiker

More running away :lol: 
USDA has offered us a loan and a chance to walk away from this place without too many repercussions.


----------



## sassykat6181

Sounds worth looking into.


----------



## goathiker

Especially since this house needs condemned and we will never own it the way the contract is written.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Good luck finding a house Jill!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sounds bitter sweet. Hope it works out Jill!


----------



## goathiker

Well, the little farm didn't pass. Too bad it had a 4 stall horse barn plus 3 other out buildings, fully fenced pastures, etc. 
Onward to the next place :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Dang.. Hope you find the right one soon..


----------



## NyGoatMom

Good luck!


----------



## margaret

I am under the opinion that a rutting Nigerian buck is one of the most annoying creatures on earth.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well, you DID say _Nigerian_....:lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

At least he's super cute


----------



## margaret

Lol, well mine isn't exactly cute any more:lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I haven't seen Niko in rut yet... Thanx for giving me something to look forward to...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My boys are all in rut and man they is stinky...  fowl creatures! Haha!  this is when I don't like the boys, when I can't even go in the barn without touching them, and still come out smelling like them! Haha!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My nubians are stinky but the little guy isn't there yet. I hope he knows how to be a buck.. he's a 2 yr old virgin


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

You guys and your rutty bucks :lol: At least my bucks don't come into rut in June and have the does cycling, something wrong with the Missdee bloodlines :lol: I usually have until late september/early october before anything like that starts happening. 

In other news, I started the day with $800 in the bank and now I have $20, I don't think I'm adulting very well :lol: But a billion puppy shots ordered, a "new" phone coming in the mail and the house payment made, guess that's why I only have $20 :lol:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Meg, I'm certainly glad I'm not in your shoes :lol: If I had to listen to Orion for six months I'd go insane :ROFL:


----------



## sassykat6181

My Nigerian bucks are in full rut. Stinking up the place...bad!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

My buck isn't quite into full rut yet, but he's getting there


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sucks to be you guys right now :lol: My buck is still in the with does, I'm good for another month, then I have to pull him out of there


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Can I reserve a 2016 kid from you? :ROFL::slapfloor:


----------



## goathiker

My buck's desecented and no where near in rut anyway. :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: It's still way too hot down here for breeding season. Still high 90's, hitting the triples some days.


----------



## margaret

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Meg, I'm certainly glad I'm not in your shoes :lol: If I had to listen to Orion for six months I'd go insane :ROFL:


Um yeah, I kind of already am:lol:


----------



## margaret

My bucks don't care how hot it is, they're going to go into rut. I guess their pee helps cool them off:ROFL:
My does are cycling like crazy, I've got a couple already bred and due begining of January. I'll be breeding my last does in January, so I've months of this to look forward to:lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Mine are in rut too...and it's been in the 80's and rainy....smells great around here :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

We're still in the mid 90's here


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

80's and 90's here..  the humidity hasn't helped the smell..


----------



## goathiker

Over 100 degrees here. I'm dying :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

98 here :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ugh! Too hot for me...it's 80 here and will go down to 60 tonight.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Stephanie, how are Kat and her kids doing?


----------



## NyGoatMom

I don't own a Kat....I forget who does...lol..:lol:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Oops  

Let's try again...

How are Madeline and her kids?


----------



## NyGoatMom

So incredibly far behind on soaping! :faint: Going to soap all day tomorrow and hopefully three days next week minimum...DD has been on vacation with friends so she couldn't go to the Thursday market for me otherwise I would have been soaping today too. :faint:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Good...Madeline lost some weight...so I checked her lids and they were pretty pale. Gave her some SQ ivomec and just got my new bottle in the mail today so I can do the oral dose. She's slowly gaining again...her twin bucks are slow growing...I haven't been able to separate to feed them this year so they are getting mostly hay, minerals and milk. The triplet doe is beautiful but too skittish  so I decided to process her with the boys in October/November.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

That's good to hear. Sorry about the doeling


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I have a Kat! Her surviving doeling grew fantastically! She's huge and lovely!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

That's awesome! Are you keeping her doelings?


----------



## NyGoatMom

It's alright...I don't really need another doe anyway ::lol:
I thought it was you Dee....


----------



## NyGoatMom

I am so sad! My 28 year old son was just diagnosed with type 2 diabetes  and he is only maybe 30 lbs overweight? He's a big guy, by big I mean he's 6' 7". His blood sugar was 661 and is now down to 224....still a ways to go ....heartbreaking :mecry: On top of that his wife is due any day with their first child! Poor girl...it's a lot to go through at that stage of the game!


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so sorry. I hope he can get it under control.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks Karen...so hard too because I live in Ny and he's in Va.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh that's tough Stephanie. .. I hope they can get it all figured out soon so he will have plenty of time to play with his baby!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks Dee...he seems to be doing ok. Sugar is still at 224 but his wife is cooking him good meals so it should pan out soon I hope.


----------



## CrazyDogLady

That's too bad about the diabetes. I'll tell you, every once in awhile I get a patient who has carefully controlled their sugars and they don't have the awful things that generally go hand in hand with that disease. He's so young, if he can get those sugars down and figure out a way to eat comfortably he should be fine. I won't mention all the bad things I see as a result of that disease, but a big percentage of my patients are diabetic (I work on a cardiac floor) and that's no coincidence.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks Kristen! I hope him and his wife continue to take it seriously...even after his sugars go down.
What's scary is he had no symptoms but some leg cramping and extreme thirst...it's a good thing he went in..


----------



## goathiker

My grandmother was Diabetic and she did pass from heart complications but, she was well into her '90's when it happened. She ate at the same time everyday and did exactly as she was supposed to.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'm just worried about him sticking to the right foods...especially after the baby is born...and him and his wife are so busy. So hard not to be around.


----------



## CrazyDogLady

It's raining tonight. I wanted to check on my new buckling, he had a dirty butt earlier, we treated him, and I wanted to lay eyes on him. My husband walked out, in the rain, with me to check on our kid. Our buckling was snuggled up with our two bucks in our shelter. What a great hubby I have to come out in the cold rain with me.


----------



## goathiker

For this weekend's drama, someone hit a horse on the highway in front of the neighbor's house. He had a broken hind leg and the State Police had to put him down.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow.. you live in an interesting town Jill... poor horse..


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well that stinks! Not a lot happens here...biggest news in the area lately was how the towns water was found to be contaminated with PFOA's and cause cancer....Erin Brochovich came to the town next door (where it was originally found)....we are on top of the mountain on well water so we are good but it's an ongoing issue...lots of cancer in the area. We have a lot of old plastics plants in the area and years ago they used to just dump their waste everywhere


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Poor horse...

Not much news here. My sons 21st birthday was yesterday, you can imagine how that went down :lol:
Got my new phone yesterday too. Will be activated on monday, though I dont think they're going to let me keep my number. We'll see.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

That's sad about the horse


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Poor horse...
> 
> Not much news here. My sons 21st birthday was yesterday, you can imagine how that went down :lol:
> Got my new phone yesterday too. Will be activated on monday, though I dont think they're going to let me keep my number. We'll see.


I hope they let you keep it! It's such a pain changing numbers.. I need to get a new phone soon too and I really hope I can keep my number


----------



## sassykat6181

Anyone own or know anyone that owns a miniature jersey cow?
Looking at a trade opportunity. Her 1.5yr old heifer (possibly bred - will know this week) for a couple of my Nigerian does, doelings, bucklings....not sure of combo yet


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So I got a new number, I've been having fun texting from an unknown number :lol:

Well I have a mini hereford cow, not a jersey though. ..


----------



## sassykat6181

Does she milk a lot?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I suppose cow was the wrong term... she's still a heifer, I haven't bred her. 

I do know people with mini dairy cows and they milk anywhere from 3 to 6 gallons a day usually.


----------



## NyGoatMom

wow! That is a lot of milk


----------



## NyGoatMom

I need to get a LaMancha just to freak people out :lol: 

I was at a show today and some guy (thinking he's gonna wow me) says..." Have you ever seen a goat with no ears? We saw one at the fair!" He deflated quickly when I said : Oh yeah, those are LaManchas, very nice goats" :lol:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

:lol: Once I saw an ad on CL, two or three adult goats, and some of their babies. So, it said the adults had had their upper teeth removed, but the babies hadn't yet :ROFL::slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NyGoatMom said:


> I need to get a LaMancha just to freak people out :lol:
> 
> I was at a show today and some guy (thinking he's gonna wow me) says..." Have you ever seen a goat with no ears? We saw one at the fair!" He deflated quickly when I said : Oh yeah, those are LaManchas, very nice goats" :lol:


I have the perfect one for you!!! ;D


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Fail...

Get up at 4:30 to take baby boys to butcher... Realize that I called the wrong butcher when I arrive and they are closed!

Then have to go to work with three goats in tow...

Good thing I have understanding employers/coworkers


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh no! :lol: What kind of work do you do?


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: Skyla! If I could, I totally would !!


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Licensed vet tech but at a small animal practice


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well that's convenient then!\

Had a nice day today...had a grad party for my last two kids...yay!! The twins are eighteen now...my babies are all grown. Now for cars and apartments :lol:


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Awe happy birthday  kiddos


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Happy birthday to them! 

I had a pretty good day too, went fishing and hung out in/at the river, took my chubby keeper pup with me. She's just like her dad in every way, looks and mannerisms. She jumped right in and waded around in the water, jumping and hoping around :lol: She really enjoyed it. Next year when she's bigger I'm going to take her and her dad, then those goof balls can keep each other company in the water :lol: I was surprised she didn't whine at all, she's 7 weeks old but kept up no problem and went through the water without skipping a beat.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

It was a graduation party, not a birthday party :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NyGoatMom said:


> :lol: Skyla! If I could, I totally would !!


:lol: just throwing it out there ;D I'd give you a good deal on her lol! :laugh:


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Haha oops


----------



## sassykat6181

You can ship her to SC!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You need her Kat! 
I want my Longvu doe to go to someone I know... It kills me to get rid of her  
I have 7 left to sell... My 'mega milker' Lynnhaven doe, a homebred doe, and my Longvu doe.. And then my two older bucks, and two homebred buck kids out of my South-Fork doe.


----------



## sassykat6181

I do need her! I'm downsizing the NDs and want to get more lamanchas for my minimancha program. If I were still in MA I would totally buy your girls. You want to take a delivery road trip!?!?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!! 
I would love to! A road trip down there would be really awesome! Lol!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Hey and while you're at it, pick me up a ND buckling :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

My son's wife had a baby boy today!! 9 lbs 14 ounces!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

nicolemackenzie said:


> Awe happy birthday  kiddos


I realized I made that confusing lol...but thanks anyway!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Here is my son and grandson


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Congrats! I'm sure you will have him milking and soaping in no time!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Big baby! Congrats!!  I can't imagine having an almost 10lb baby, ouch!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Monday.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So today was one of those days where things just kept going wrong around here.
Missed the car insurance payment by 1 day, truck broke down and DH had to leave work early to tow it home, missed the school appt, daughter got bucked off onto the pavement, daughter also broke my reins, had a little mishap with some meds and spent the earlier evening on mildly sedated, someone shut the water off while I was in the shower, dog puked all over the back seats in the camaro, drove to the feed store twice because I forgot my wallet the 1st time, and ran out of milk while cooking dinner, and lastly, out of beer.
I'm still really, really tired after that little mishap, probably going to go to bed now like one of those weirdos in bed by 7-8pm, even though it's only 9:30 :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

That sounds like a fun day lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh what a cutie!!


----------



## nicolemackenzie

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> You need her Kat!
> I want my Longvu doe to go to someone I know... It kills me to get rid of her
> I have 7 left to sell... My 'mega milker' Lynnhaven doe, a homebred doe, and my Longvu doe.. And then my two older bucks, and two homebred buck kids out of my South-Fork doe.


Would the breeder want the longvu doe back?


----------



## sassykat6181

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Hey and while you're at it, pick me up a ND buckling :lol:


I have two bucklings for sale  Skyla can drop off the doe and bring home a buckling 

Had the vet out this morning to look at our horse, he had a runny eye and goopy nose.

She says injectable banamine is on backorder until the 1st of the year....oh my! I told her where I get mine and she shook her head. Lol

If you have banamine, hold onto it


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Oooh... I could do SC. We're heading down to GA in early December, so we'd be able to come by on the way back if you still had one, and/or if you were willing to hold onto him. It's also a possibility we would come sooner than that, but that's a great big if  

Could you post pictures of them? And also dam, dam's udder, and sire? Which registry? Price? Age?


----------



## sassykat6181

^ I'm in Anderson, close to 85. 15 miles from Georgia
I'll send pics and parent info tonight. What's your email?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

[email protected]


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nicolemackenzie said:


> Would the breeder want the longvu doe back?


I had emailed the breeder to tell him I was selling out, I would love for her to go back.. But, at the time I told him I wasn't planning to sell her unless my friend took her, but plans changed..
He doesn't take outside does in... Just keeps kids..


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks Skyla...sorry about your doe...I'm sure you'll find a great place!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So glad the pups are finally leaving, the Michigan pup left today. Washington and Oregon pups on the 3rd, Arizona pup on the 13th and I have one that is MAYBE going to Switzerland! The rest of the pups remain in California, so they are hardly worth mentioning :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Wow that's cool! Maybe some day you'll have a South Carolina pup


----------



## NyGoatMom

They sure get around!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Just saw this on a FB group Skyla

Nigerian Dwarf Doe
$250
Schuylerville, NY (12871)
J.O.Y. Farm RF Lovebug
DOB 4/15/11
"Lovers"
�
$250
�
One of my first Nigerians, this girl has kept my family in milk for years. Hard to let this one go. Holds her lactations beautifully. In milk since last Thanksgiving, and still giving nearly a quart a day. Easy keeper, nice milkable teats. Would like to hand her off to someone new to backyard dairy. She's a good teacher.
�
Sire: Goldenbrook Farm RumF'u'lery (Rosasharn's Tom F'U'lery *S x ( Goldenbrook Farm Melon B Blue)
�
Dam: Goldenbrook Farm OT Georgia (Goldenbrook Farm Kikki B Blue x Fairlea Oliver Twist *S)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh Lovers!! 
She was from our first kid crop!  first homebred we kept  sold her as an FF


----------



## Emzi00

Just an update on the buck I got earlier this year. He finally put some weight on and his hair has grown back in. His feet still have a little ways to go and still working on getting rid of the fish tail but he's looking so much better!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Looks good Emma!

So Switzerland is a no go, gosh darn it! :lol: and my stud has worked his weight off between ya know, working, and he eats very little when the girls come in heat, so no show this weekend for him.... I'll still probably go to see what type of ACD people are breeding for these days.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And since my truck needs a new clutch, I can't really go meet the people picking up their pup today. 

So, do I walk a couple miles to the gas station, or do I meet them at the gas station on a horse? :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

On a horse!!


Very nice buck Emma!


----------



## NyGoatMom

deleted...wrong thread


----------



## NyGoatMom

deleted...wrong thread


----------



## NyGoatMom

deleted wrong thread


----------



## NyGoatMom

nm...fixed it


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well the horse didn't have to take me, my sister gave me a ride.... but next time.... I'm coming for you Priss! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahaha...I totally would have taken the horse ...now you with your big wig and shades on a horse...:lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh gosh darn it! It was a perfect opportunity, wasted! That's ok, next time! And I'll even take her to the pizza parlor, I have racked up 11 free pizzas apparently :ROFL: Maybe get a milkshake at the creamery too :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sounds like a fun plan ...be sure to take video for us here on TGS :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Truck is fixed again, so Prissy is safe :lol:
So annoyed with people, they're over 3hrs late, I missed the big AKC show today because of them. Could have gone had I known they were going to take their sweet time! :hair:
And they even had radiologists and geneticists there, along with a bunch of food companies! I wanted to get the vouchers and chat up a bunch of people, see if some breeder friends were there and what not, but no, stupid people....
They're doing another class tomorrow morning, but I'm not sure which one. Might still be able to go tomorrow l, we'll see.


----------



## sassykat6181

I hate that. I had a guy write me two days ago interested in a wether. I told him I could band the boy he chooses. He emails late last night that he wants to come today. I told him ok, but before 3pm as kids have party.
I say text me in a.m. for address and to confirm. Get an email midday asking if he can take the goat home today. I say sure, but realize he will be a bit sore for a couple days. Give him option to come tomorrow. He never wrote back. Wasted an entire day


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh I hate that!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

With any luck, I have 6 tons of hay coming here on Tuesday :woohoo:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Oh wow :-o We get hay by 4-6 bale increments....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, the equivalent to 120 one hundred pound bales of alfalfa :lol:
Should last 2 months :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

We get it by square bales 20-30 at a time.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

I use 1 bale per week!


----------



## goathiker

I just found local Timothy for $4 a bale.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

$4 :what: any grass hay down here is 20-24 bucks... I just paid 16 for alfalfa and one of the bales was wet or something...


----------



## ksalvagno

I just got grass hay with clover and birdsfoot trefoil for $4 per bale. Stocked up for the year. Have to pay $3 per bale on straw though. But it is very nice clean straw.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Look on CL, Dee. I found several hay guys on there with cheaper hay.
Alfalfa is up to 16.99 here, grass is 21.99. Found a lot of guys with horse/dairy alfalfa for 8-9 a bale. My guy tomorrow is brining me 10 big bales, 1200lbs each, $100 a bale.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I pay 3.50 for 1st cut Timothy, Brome, Clover, and Orchard. 2nd cut is 3.75 a bale...regular square bales...like 40 lbs a bale. It's grown organically too, which is great!


----------



## NyGoatMom

ksalvagno said:


> I just got grass hay with clover and birdsfoot trefoil for $4 per bale. Stocked up for the year. Have to pay $3 per bale on straw though. But it is very nice clean straw.


Had to look that up...so it's a legume? Do you know the benefits of it?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Just gave the girls area a much needed cleaning today. Cobwebs, old bedding (inside and out) and limed heavily in heavy traffic areas.
Feels good to get that done! Been so busy with LG this past week!


----------



## ksalvagno

NyGoatMom said:


> Had to look that up...so it's a legume? Do you know the benefits of it?


Has deworming properties. Plus they really like it. Not sure there is enough in it to work as a "dewormer" but I figure it never hurts and the hay is beautiful.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh, that's nice! Every little bit helps.


----------



## goathiker

It has most of the properties of alfalfa, high protein, high calcium, etc. Unlike alfalfa though,it does not cause bloat even when green and growing.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My hay guy is gonna be here around 8:30 tomorrow morning, animals are gonna be excited. The pasture is pretty much gone again, so I'm probably just gonna drag a bale out there and the horses and cows can munch it all week. It will probably only last a week too :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

sheesh Lacie....:lol:

That's awesome Jill...good info as usual


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just have too much stuff :lol: Lets see who I have....

Star, Trinity, Prissy, Rain, Duchess, Visalia, Chardonnay, Noel, Pippin, Snip-it, Nacoma, Patches, Chief, Sugar Mama (aka Salty Mama...), and Maze. Foxy and Stitch are at my daughters house and she's taking Star and Pippin back up soon, so I will have 14 down here for the winter. I also apparently miscounted when I said I had 17 before getting rid of one.... I had 18..... :lol:
Then the cows, Annabelle, Emma Lou Sugarbean, Lady, Baby Lady (still have not named her...), and Polly Anna (known as Polly Martin when she's bad :lol: )

Sooooo 14 horses and 5 cows. Planning on selling Trinity though and maybe even the two heifer calves. Someone is coming to look at Trinity on Sunday.


----------



## nicolemackenzie

That's a lot of animals!

My girls are starting to cycle! Hoping the little bucklings don't get my purebred Nubian... 

They haven't shown any interest....and I've seen no extending...but the older two are 5 months old now so...

May have to have a deer hunter butcher them for me as my butcher is booked until December...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Guess it pays more to have show cows than show goats these days :lol: Baby Lady is getting picked up today, never put a dime into her so that's $1000 going into my pocket :greengrin: 
Still trying to sell my ginormous Sugarbean, I seriously don't know why nobody wants her, I mean she's huge for her age, but that's a good thing, right? :lol:


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Pics?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'll try and get Emma to put Sugarbean up


----------



## Emzi00




----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yay!! :stars: My giant Bean! :lol:


----------



## nicolemackenzie

She is a giant bean! Very cute!


----------



## sassykat6181

Since we are on the cow topic....are their heats noticeable like goats? This heifer I'm looking at to trade was with the bull for a month. The bull went home and the lady preg tested but only after a month. Is it possible she got a false negative because it wasn't long enough? 
Also, how hard is it to AI?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

No, no they are not! :lol: I can't tell when they are in about 98% of the time :lol:
I think I have only seen Annabelle in heat twice, ever, she's like 5yrs old...... seen Lady in heat once, she's 3yrs old. 
Like once in a blue moon they are obvious, here anyway. They get a bit red back there and have clear discharge, will mount other cows and stand to be mounted. 

So your best bet is to get an AI guy out to bring her in heat and AI her.

If her heat was less than 30 days from the test, yes, you'll get a false negative. If she was last with him a month ago, so 30 days from her last exposure to him, then no, it would be a true negative.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nice Emma 

I have cow envy.....lol


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Animals are funny... What is it called FOMO? Fear of missing out? I give them several bowls with food and they all fight over the same one. When one gives up and goes to another bowl they all follow to fight over that one, lol


----------



## Spanky

Hello. I am new. Is it rude of me to do this?


----------



## goathiker

Absolutely not, everyone is welcome here. 
The only rule is that medical questions must be put on the forum. This area is for conversation , complaining about life, and bragging only.


----------



## Spanky

Oh! I can do all those things...at once!

I actually need some help and can't find any instructions for how to use the site. I would like to put up a post, not just reply and I haven't got a clue as to how to go about it. (Gripe). However, I have now spent several hours trying. (Brag) can some help me please? Also, does that start a thread or does one go somewhere to do that?

I have succumbed to the charms of my two naughty, naughty Nigerian Dwarf wethers.
No matter what they did five minutes ago, I can't seem to resist feeling honored that they always seem glad to see me. When they lay on their table and stretch out for their belly rubs with utter trust, hoo boy, I've had it! (Conversation)


----------



## goathiker

Are you on a computer, iphone, or android? 

I have 3 bottle babies this year. Two of them are big enough now to start throwing their weight around trying to out class me. They don't know yet that the squirt gun is coming for them :lol:


----------



## Spanky

Ipad


----------



## goathiker

I think HappyCaliGoats uses an Ipad. She will be on this thread in the evening usually.

For now if you would like to write down what you'd like to say in your new thread here, I'd be happy to move it to where it belongs...


----------



## Spanky

You are a peach! Is it really that hard to start a new post that it is device dependent? 
Shouldn't there just be a "submit new post" button?

I just wanted to ask what folks have experienced in using sulfur for lice. 

If I am not on this evening, should I try to get in touch with happycal?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Spanky

Someone got to me privately...I am very grateful!

Here is the answer...click on forums. Click on one of them like goat frenzy. Click on new thread. I am off to try it! I will title it sulfur for lice if anyone wants to come along!

Thanks Goathiker, I will check back to see what you are all up to another day.

Regards, Spanky


----------



## goathiker

On my phone I open "goat discussion topics". It shows all the catagories, goat frenzy, goat management, beginners goat raising, etc. I click on the one I want like "beginners goat raising". It opens that list of threads with the stickies on the top of the list. I click the 3 little dots in the right up hand corner, that opens a little menu. New Topic is on that little menu.


----------



## goathiker

On my computer I go to forum index, click the topic I want. The "new thread" button is blue and on the left side right above the top box that all the threads are shown in.


----------



## sassykat6181

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> .
> 
> If her heat was less than 30 days from the test, yes, you'll get a false negative. If she was last with him a month ago, so 30 days from her last exposure to him, then no, it would be a true negative.


Ok so the lady said she was in heat for 2 days in july, terribly vocal about it. She was in with the bull all of July until they sold him. She tested her beginning of August and has not seen her come in to heat again.
So, maybe it was a false negative.

I'll keep my fingers crossed. 
She wants to trade two Nigerian does for her.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Spanky said:


> Someone got to me privately...I am very grateful!
> 
> Here is the answer...click on forums. Click on one of them like goat frenzy. Click on new thread. I am off to try it! I will title it sulfur for lice if anyone wants to come along!
> 
> Thanks Goathiker, I will check back to see what you are all up to another day.
> 
> Regards, Spanky


I was going to say that! Lol! Looks like I'm way too late!

Remember to come back to this thread if you get bored :sly:


----------



## sassykat6181

Woohoo! Just picked up 4 big spools for the goats to play on.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I always feel great when expanding the goat playground


----------



## goathiker

This is cool


----------



## sassykat6181

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> I always feel great when expanding the goat playground


Yeah, my husband said, one of these would be great for my shooting area as a table. I said no way! These are ALL for my goats. He should've gotten an extra. Lol


----------



## goathiker

Shrewsbury Renaissance Faire tomorrow, going to stuff myself on English food :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I want food! :lol: I want Italian or something though 

Well, I MIGHT have Trinity sold. The lady is pretty flaky though..... been giving me the runaround all week, claims to be coming on Sunday, we shall see


----------



## TeyluFarm

Hey guys, could you look at my new post under Health and Wellness? I could really use some help. I'm picking up a new goat tomorrow that is 6 months old and has been in with a buck since the first week of June.


----------



## sassykat6181

BLM votes to slaughter 44,000 wild horses

Can't wrap my head around this one!

http://returntonow.net/2016/09/11/blm-votes-to-slaughter-44000-wild-horses/


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Call your senators and tell them to stop this.


----------



## goathiker

Yep, Oregon has already stopped the serilization of their horse and burro herds and are only putting 3 unadoptable animals down.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Well everyone... I did it.. all my nubian does are sold.. and my big buck is leaving next week. Which leaves me with Eddie, Franklin, and the two nigerians..

Today us my first day not having to rush home to milk. It's nice but I miss my girls.. and what makes it harder is how much they screamed when they were in the trailer.. I could hear them all the way down the driveway..... I will feel a lot better once I hear Kat and her kid have arrived safe in Alabama...


----------



## sassykat6181

Alabama! That's a long way from you. How the heck did you find a buyer so far away?

I know it's hard now, but you can always start again when you're ready


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

Just put my doe in with my buck. This will be my first kidding if she takes. I am so very excited. It's going to be the longest wait ever!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

sassykat6181 said:


> Alabama! That's a long way from you. How the heck did you find a buyer so far away?
> 
> I know it's hard now, but you can always start again when you're ready


I advertised in Facebook lol almost everyone that wanted those two goats was out of state!


----------



## goathiker

I just put 3 does in my buck :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Not even close to rut or cycling over here :lol:


----------



## goathiker

Not here either but, that's the easiest way to wean the kids off :lol:


----------



## ThreeHavens

LibertysBoerGoatRanch said:


> Just put my doe in with my buck. This will be my first kidding if she takes. I am so very excited. It's going to be the longest wait ever!!


I hope she takes!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

So sorry Dee!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

ThreeHavens said:


> I hope she takes!!


Me to!! I'm thinking she bred her today saw some bite marks and maybe leg marks on her with some crustys on her lady bits. But we never know unless you actually see it take place. Wish me luck!


----------



## sassykat6181

You can get a marking harness


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

I will in the future. But he only has one doe for now so I didn't think it was needed. But it's driving me insane not knowing lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I nearly went insane last year when a fence jumping buck bred everyone and I had no due dates... only one or two days in with the buck when they're in heat from now on!!! :lol:

Are you going to keep any of the kids?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I don't know who you're asking but I am keeping ONE doe kid, probably gonna be out of Coup or Biagia. Unfortunately Coup will have to be bred back to her son, but whatever, just something to replace her, if I get another doe kid later on from her I'll swap.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

It really depends if I keep any. The plan isn't to unless the are amazingly better than what I have now. But when those little things come out all cute I'm sure I won't have a plan anymore. Lol If any are kept it will have to be a doe, with two bucks already I don't have space or enough girls for another.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow so my girls arrived in alabama last night and I had sent enough feed for them for 3 weeks at least! The transporter (who came highly recommended by several people) FORGOT to give the feed to the new owners... I was so upset last night....

But on another note, this made me laugh, I'm sure most of you have seen it already but it seems appropriate here :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Perfect!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

Glad they made it safely. 

My friend who also breeds boer goats just sent 6 (I think) to Hawaii. Pretty cool to see how far your goats go.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:lol: love that Dee


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: Too funny! Glad they made it...are you a goatless goat addict now? :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No, I have two bucks, a doe and a wether :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sent you a PM, Jill....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Just wanted to pop on and tell you all that I start my new emergency vet tech job on Tuesday! Wish me luck!

I hope everything is going ok up there Lacie....


----------



## ksalvagno

That is great! Good luck with your new job!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx Karen! I'm super excited but so nervous at the same time!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's awesome Dee! :woohoo: Glad you got the job! 

Things are things, hit a couple bumps in the road but maybe we're finally getting somewhere, fingers crossed.


----------



## sassykat6181

Great news Dee!!!

Going to pick up my cow tomorrow. Woohoo!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Anyone want to help me with dog questions? Lol! I'm having some problems finding a good food to fit my dogs needs, and starting to wonder if it's a food or physical thing at this point....


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

We feed our dogs leftovers and meat, milk, or eggs. We find that they are a lot healthier on this diet. And our dogs refuse to eat kibble anyway, even before we started giving them real food.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I can't afford to feed full raw, so she gets half kibble and half Stella and Chewey's raw, she had done the best on merick rabbit and chickpea kibble, but with purina buying them out I really don't want to feed Merick...
She just has loose stool off and on on just about everything... she's on Acana right now, the fish one, and she's doing ok, so I'm nervous to try something else.. but the next thing I was going to try was either Blue Buffalo Wilderness rabbit or Fromm Rabbit/duck... 
then talking to someone today, her dog has similar issues and her vet put him on a high fiber diet, and he's fine, so I don't know if I should do that... :/ but in my searching, it's hard to find anything with higher fiber than what she's on a 6% 
BB weight control was 10% and that's the highest I found other than Science Diet or Royal Cainin RX.. and I refuse to feed both of those lol! 
So I'm at a loss for ideas!
And my friend mentioned today that it could also possibly be Inflamed Bowels too.. 
She has to go in for a test for her Lyme next month and I'm going to talk to the vet about all this too, but wanted some other opinions too


----------



## sassykat6181

Skyla, I used to feed Nutro Ultra and liked it a lot. It was super expensive though. I tried Diamond Natural and wasn't happy with it. I have my house dogs and farm dogs on Purina One Smartblend and they are all doing fantastic. I never was a fan of Purina, but it's a good good for their needs.


----------



## CrazyDogLady

My pack does well on Taste of the Wild, the bison and venison version. They're healthy and rarely vetted for anything but shots.


----------



## Ranger1

Skyla, I'd feed her a grain free kibble for awhile and see what happens. All TOW is grain free...


----------



## Goatzrule

I use Taste of the wild she was on it before we got her, faya isnt big into eating due to her teeth and it takes her about a day to finish but shes never had a problem with it and prefers it, she has a really sensitive stomach, ive tried other brands but this is the only one she likes/does well with


----------



## sassykat6181

On our way home!


----------



## ksalvagno

Pretty girl. Love the bangs and fringe on ears


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I've been wanting her on GF and have had her on it since I got her last year. 
I've tried her on TOW, she did ok on it, better then some other things I've tried... it is a great food, I have one of my other dogs on it mixed with Blue Buffalo, will probably switch to that once the puppy goes on adult food and the two of them will be on the same food. 

I have been doing some research and a lot is coming back to Rabbit and Duck.. so I'm going to try the rabbit/duck one by Fromm, and see how she does on that... after that, I'm at a loss and will have some tests run by the vet..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Super cute Kat!!


----------



## Goatzrule

So cute Kat, maybe ill meet her next summer ;-)


----------



## sassykat6181

She's a new favorite for sure!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow, the kids got so big! Haha!  
She's a beautiful girl


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

She's gorgeous!!


----------



## CrazyDogLady

I've been giving my dogs more raw again. Ever since we butchered Taco fka Buddy and I kept all the bones and trimmings. If I had more than one wether, I'd have enough for a decent portion of their food. Plus, the human quality I canned up and it's good. Plus easy peasy.


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Ok, now I need a cow!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Kat, that is one cute cow 

Dee, how's the job going?

Skyla, I'd give advice but I don't have any :lol: My dogs just eat TSC brand dog food. And my weim is 12 going on 13....done fine for her.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

The raw is great! And she loves it! Lol! 

That's how my golden is, can eat anything lol! She's on Blue Buffalo cause she absolutely loves it, and TOW cause she will eat that too, and the Puppy eats whatever too, so once he finishes the two bags of puppy food he will go back to eating what she does..
But my border collie lol, goodness! She's a bundle of issues  but I love her to bits anyway!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Prayers and good thoughts would be appreciated :sad:
DH was working and was in an accident 2hrs ago out of town and was taken to the nearest hospital by an ambulance, firefighters had to wrestle him in, he kept trying to get away.
They think he has brain hemorrhaging and internal bleeding. He thinks its the year 1900, has no idea where he is, scared beyond belief and he thought all the doctors and everyone were people that were holding him hostage. He got violent after I came back to see him and 8 doctors had to hold him down and sedate him like a rabid animal. He's in an induced coma and on a ventilator right now. They're doing a ct scan to find out more. I don't know if he recognized me either.
Praying he will be okay, really scared whatever happened is permanent though  ray:


----------



## sassykat6181

Prayers your way.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Scan came back, he has mild brain hemorrhaging and his ribs broke and went through his lungs when he crashed. Moving him to ICU and keeping him in a coma and on machines.


----------



## ksalvagno

Oh no! Will definitely be praying for both of you.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He also has a broken jaw and broken nose. Still very combative under the sedation. He gets agitated when they come in and say anything. 
Not sure how long he'll be in there, definitely not coming home tonight though, probably not tomorrow either.


----------



## ksalvagno

I just can't even imagine. The problems just seem to keep coming for you.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I swear the more time that goes by the more broken and bleeding things they find. 
God I hope he is okay whenever they decide to wake him up. ray:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I swear these doctors have no idea what they're doing. They're failing at keeping him asleep, he keeps waking up trying to rip all the tubes out and whatnot. 
They don't know if they want to put a drain in his side or not, they don't know when they might want to let him wake up and they don't know if they want to wire his jaw or not. Too many "I don't knows" right now it feels like theyre not doing anything


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh no! So sorry Lacie :hug: It's so hard dealing with doctors under stress


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Some people just don't want to stay asleep, no matter how much propofol they're getting, he's obviously one of them. You and your family will be in my prayers, and that He guides the doctors. 

If you truly don't trust a physician, don't be afraid to ask for a different one. Hospitals have plenty of most specialties. Except endocrinology, those guys are tough to find. But the rest? There are enough to find one you trust and like.

Unfortunately, there aren't always clear cut answers in health care. Everything depends on something else. It was frustrating for me when my mom was sick and hospitalized for 3 weeks, and I've been a floor nurse for years and should know what to expect.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Got some different doctors for him now, these ones are really nice, except for the Russian guy with the heavy accent, he scares me....
They ended up having to restrain him he's still so combative and they have him pretty heavily sedated now and will keep him that way overnight and keep him on the ventilator. 
They're going to get a better look at his jaw in the morning, it's really broken, I think they decided they are going to wire it shut tomorrow and also go ahead and put the drain in his side since his lungs still aren't doing too great with the holes. 

I don't think I've ever felt more helpless after watching everything that happened today....
They're keeping him in ICU, nowhere for me to stay with him at this point, just a small metal chair. I'm gonna head home for the night and drive back out in the morning, he's in a hospital about an hour away from home, which makes thing difficult. 
Fingers crossed he's more calm tomorrow, and if they let him wake up hopefully he will be okay mentally and not everything that was happening earlier...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Oh Lacey I'm so sorry   Praying for you and him.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hopefully today will be some good news Lacie ray: 
What type of accident was it?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Motorcycle accident. On my way down to see him now ray:


----------



## ksalvagno

Will definitely continue to pray for you and DH.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

I'm so sorry. prayers sent to you!


----------



## Goats Rock

Just saw this, sending prayers and good thoughts your way.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Prayers from here too Lacie! I'm so sorry


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well they were supposed to take him off the ventilator at 4am this morning and I got there at 8am, he was still on it... They had him on propofol and fentenyl on a fast drip which they were not supposed to be continuing at all after last night. They went through 4 big bottles of the propofol and 2 bags of fentenyl trying to keep him under throughout the night, he was fighting it so hard he was just thrashing in the bed when I got there. They had his entire body strapped down, not just his hands like last night. They were going to give him more propofol and I declined. They seemed miffed that I declined because apparently they know he's had enough when he stops moving... uh yeah, he clearly doesn't take it well, if he stops moving you've probably killed him!

They had every machine on high, he was choking on the tube in his throat and vomiting, they weren't aspiring the tube either. They kept telling me to shut up and that I couldn't talk to him, don't even touch him. The day crew is AWFUL!! 
I freaked out and started yelling at all the nurses at that point, and they finally got a doctor who agreed to let him wake up and take him off the ventilator and everything.

He was much happier after all that was out and he was awake. He was really thristy when he woke up and they denied bringing him anything, not even water.
The doctor that was supposed to wire his jaw at 7am never showed up, so by noon he was really mad with everyone and started refusing service, all they wanted to do was keep stabbing him for no reason at all really. 
They got all nasty about everything and he was done with them. He started yelling at them and got out of bed, they didn't want him to leave and told him he had to get back in bed. He threatened to sue them if they didn't release him since they wanted to keep him 2 more days. They promptly brought his discharge papers in after he threatened them.
He could hardly walk since he was still so drugged, but when we entered the lobby he stood up as tall as he could and was able to maintain a straight line until we got outside. He was afraid they wouldn't let him out if he was stumbling everywhere.

But we're back home now, his whole face is really swollen, especially his jaw. His nose is all bruised up and he's got a black eye. And his ribs are super bruised too.
Thankfully his only major problem right now is the jaw, all internal bleeding stopped and looked good this morning.
So he just has to get his jaw wired and he'll be ok.
I'm so happy he's okay, thank you everyone for praying for him! :hug:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I'm so glad he's okay. Still praying for y'all. 

That's awful about the hospital  Glad he was able to get out of there.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow...that sounds like an awful ordeal! I'm glad he is somewhat ok though! :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno

Glad he is going to be ok. Hopefully you can get him to a doctor that knows his stuff. The hospital staff sounds awful. Praying for a full recovery.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow! I have missed so much! Kat that cow is so adorable!

Lacie, sounds like you guys have been through a lot... I'm glad you got them to wake him up... what a terrible place... glad you got him home now!

Stephanie, the job is awesome, I'm still in training until tomorrow so I have been waking up at 4 am to drive up to Dublin for the training. But I'm not a morning person..


----------



## CrazyDogLady

That is fantastic that he woke up alert and oriented and able to walk out of the place. Get him to an ENT who knows what the heck he or she is doing. HealthMarks is an online thing that scores doctors, look up who is available in your area.


----------



## Goats Rock

Some people just cannot handle the anesthesia. I am glad he is home and you can care for him the right way!


----------



## sassykat6181

Anyone know if cats can get uti?


----------



## ksalvagno

Yes. They can.


----------



## sassykat6181

Thanks, I'll take him in


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ugh Dee...I hear you on the morning thing :/

How is DH today Lacie?


----------



## MoonShadow

As a heart patient, I relate on how horrible some doctors and nurses can be! I'm glad you got him home, Sending prayers your way Lacie!!
~

Thunder(my buck) almost caught me with his pee today, so that was almost a fun experience. xD Lol
I'm super exited for my little goat baby's to arrive!!!! They still have a few months to go. It's so exiting and scary all at the same time!! How do you guys do it, I can hardly contain myself!! Lol

Also, I have discovered the TV series Poldark. . . why was I not informed of this sooner!!:stars:I think Poldark goat theme names are in the future!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

He's a lot better today, his face is really swollen, and hurts as expected. His throat is really sore from the tube too. He's been coughing up blood today and has been really hungry and eating though. 
Had to get different pain meds for him though, he can't handle narcotics, makes him sicker than a dog. And I got him on antibiotics. 
My oral surgeon decided to not wire his jaw, because pain meds make him puke, and he would have to cut the wire to puke anyway. But said if he was careful he would heal without wiring his jaw. 
He's got some sense of humor back, keeps trying to smile but his face is so swollen I can't even tell. He is also still really mad they cut his clothes off when they held him down, he won't be letting that go anytime soon.


----------



## ksalvagno

Sounds like a long recovery. Prayers for a full recovery.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

sassykat6181 said:


> Anyone know if cats can get uti?


How is your kitty Kat? Urinary issues can become pretty bad in male cats


----------



## sassykat6181

He is acting ok. I am giving him amoxicillin 2x day until I can get him to the mobile vet. No temp, eating/drinking fine. Poor guy


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

As long as he keeps peeing it's not life threatening. They can get blocked just like male goats.


----------



## sassykat6181

He peed quite a bit today and it wasn't as cloudy. He was straining a lot before. Hopefully he's on the mend. He was attacking his brother and romping around.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yay! Give him cranberry capsules twice a day


----------



## sassykat6181

I'll try that, thanks.


----------



## sassykat6181

The cattle threads don't seem to get much action. Anyone have heifer advice for me?
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=189113


----------



## goatygirl

Cow advice is my specialty.


----------



## sassykat6181

I sold two kids a month ago and the lady called today to say that one died and the other is at the vet dying. Ugh, I am sick over this 
I am looking for ideas from the goat gurus.....anything we can do to save her?
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/kids-dying-ideas-please-189135/#post2012248


----------



## TeyluFarm

I am so sorry. This happened to my boys I sold earlier this year. The vet couldn't find a reason they died.


----------



## sassykat6181

It is sad. I love all our babies and hate selling them. This breaks my heart.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm sorry Kat..  the same thing happened to me this year too... just they found the reason, sorta... lol... 
it was very sad to hear it... especially when it was a doe kid I had a VERY hard time selling... I loved her!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry to hear about the kids, that's happened to a lot of kids I sell, but the people didn't take care of them right.

Update on DH-- black eye is gone, nose is much better, no longer coughing up blood, bruising is mostly gone and his face isn't nearly as swollen. Still not able to chew which is really ticking him off :lol: he keeps wanting burgers, tacos, enchiladas, sandwiches, lasagna, steak, jerky, and just about everything else that needs to be chewed. He might die before he gets to chew again. Has to wait at least 6 weeks, so 5 more to go... he's already lost about 10lbs, he was already slim to begin with. Need to find something that tastes good, has a lot of protein and calories, and is drinkable.... He can still barely open his mouth. Most drinkable, healthy things have tasted like crap, or they taste good but offer nothing to someone that is getting hardly any real food.
He's already had enough of broths, soups, gravy, mashed potatoes etc. I'm running out of ideas on how to feed him, :lol: he hates sugar or anything sweet so that really cuts down on options...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Glad to hear he is doing okay. Have you tried smoothies? We sweeten with fruit and honey and the possibilities are endless.


----------



## Goats Rock

Ensure is a high calorie drink. They sell it at Walmart in the weight lifting section.
Can you purée steak? I had a friend years ago that had his jaw wired closed. He could only use a straw to eat. We put everything in a blender. Gross to look at, but tasted like what ever it was we puréed. Liquid green beans, etc!


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Try googling a full liquid diet and see if there is anything that seems appetizing to him. Some of the protein powders from GMC or someplace like that might taste better than an Ensure or Boost. They will usually have a sample packet you can try before plunking down a bunch of money for the big container.


----------



## sassykat6181

You could puree foods for him to drink. Or try baby food if you don't want to make it.


----------



## catharina

sassykat6181 said:


> Anyone know if cats can get uti?


Hi! Delayed reply here! Cats can get UTIs & also they can get sharp painful crystals in their urine. The cause is dietary. This was common years ago & cats would even die of it, but they gradually figured out exactly what in food caused it--first "ash" then narrowed down to magnesium--I think. My daughter's cat got crystals anyway--she acted like she had a uti, going to the box frequently, & then started standing up & peeing over the side of the box. Now she eats prescription canned food. We also had to get her to drink more water. She liked having a little fountain going.

When our cat was going through this, the vet told us to put her in the carrier an half hour (or hour?) before we left so she'd have a full bladder at the appointment for them to get a urine sample.

+


----------



## catharina

sassykat6181 said:


> He peed quite a bit today and it wasn't as cloudy. He was straining a lot before. Hopefully he's on the mend. He was attacking his brother and romping around.


Just like us, the more he drinks & pees, the less it hurts. Our vet said to feed canned food only for the moisture, & we got a little fountain that the cats loved to drink from, & they definitely drank more. We haven't had a recurrence in a long time.


----------



## sassykat6181

Thanks everyone. I sprinkle the ammox on the wet food and he gobbles it down. They are outdoor/barn cats but we lock them in at night. Too many night critters around here. He's doing much better. I'll probably keep up with the wet food once a day, they all seem to enjoy it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

DH has an appointment tomorrow at the hospital to have his jaw put back in place, it's actually been dislocated this entire time as well. 
It went unnoticed because there was so much swelling, but now that the swelling is mostly gone its super noticeable. 
He starts work again on Monday, I wish he had a little more time off to recoup after getting his jaw fixed.

He's been eating scrambled eggs mostly, mashing them up super good with a fork and he's been able to them pretty well.
He's hoping to be able to eat soon, I'm hoping too, it's been really hard to feed him! :lol:


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

so my rabbit of 10 years died yesterday. hard day, we've been through a lot together!


----------



## catharina

Oh no! So sorry to hear about your bunny! You must have given him or her really good care to live so long!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I'm so sorry Sara


----------



## sassykat6181

Sorry to hear.


----------



## ksalvagno

Hopefully DH will heal quickly for you Lacie. Sorry about your bunny Sara.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

thank you!


----------



## sassykat6181

1st day of hunting season...woohoo!!!


----------



## CrazyDogLady

So sorry about the bunny Sara. Lacie, glad your hubby will get that jaw back in place, and I'm sure he'll feel heaps better after that. It's still amazing to me that he was extubated and walked out of the hospital the same day. What kind of place tubes a guy who can so obviously protect his own airway? Insanity.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

I have very happy goats - I got about 30 pumpkins and some dried sunflowers really cheap and the goats love them.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

So it's raining... anyone have a good idea for a movie that I can find on Netflix?


----------



## ksalvagno

Try Better Off Dead. Old movie from the 80's but funny.


----------



## sassykat6181

Quigley Down Under


----------



## catharina

Our family really liked the new Ghost Busters movie--they're all ladies this time, & very fun characters. One thing was confusing though--nobody in the movie seemed to know about the original Ghost Busters, & both took place in New York. We watched it twice, it was so fun.


----------



## catharina

Lacie, your husband has an amazing tolerance for pain! Dislocations are excruciating!! Does the poor guy really have to go back to work?

You're both going through a lot--I hope you find time to take care of yourself as well. At least have all the chocolate you want!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, it's not the first time he's broken himself, it wasn't that long ago that he broke his leg, he's quite accident prone....
But his jaw is back in place and he's been able to open his mouth enough to get a fork in there now, so he's been eating a lot more now. It still hurts to chew though, so he just kinda rolls the food around until he can swallow it. The swelling is going down a little more, it's still kinda swollen where the break was/is though.
He's been back to work off and on for week now.
But I'm really glad his jaw is back in place, his teeth at least line up again and touch where they should. Looked really bad for a while there!
Day before yesterday was really hard on him, we just found out that his favorite and only remaining uncle passed away. His half sister threw a funeral service invitation with a note in our driveway in the pouring rain, the morning of the funeral. We didn't even see it until later that afternoon. The note said "sorry your uncle died, call me, I want to see you and the family". That's all it said, she didn't even come up to tell anyone, didn't even know his uncle was sick. He was the last to know about any of it. His entire family is basically gone now, both parents, all his uncles and aunts and all his brothers, he just has his half sister now and they've never been close.
So Saturday was a really bad day for him, he didn't go to work today and not going in tomorrow either, and we'll see about the rest of the week with the rain.


----------



## Goats Rock

That is rough to lose most of the family. So sorry for the loss of his Uncle. Hopefully things start looking up for you all.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

So, I just sold a goat that I've been trying to sell for nearly a year :leap::leap:


----------



## sassykat6181

Yay, congrats!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Thans!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Blah.... had a crappy weekend... 

Had to put our new 'puppy' (the shepherd mix) down on Friday.... that was rough.... 
and I'm down to two buck kids left to sell... that makes me sad too... I don't know what I'm gonna do without my goats lol! :/ 
On a good note, my boyfriend is buying me a kitten!  
And with our pup gone, he can bring his dog over my place now, and let our dogs get to know each other  which was needed lol


----------



## sassykat6181

Sorry to hear. What happened to the pup?


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

I'd love if you guys would comment on my new post "HELP!!!" in goats management. thank you!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sassykat6181 said:


> Sorry to hear. What happened to the pup?


He had some aggression issues.. we have been working with him and he was doing great! We were trying to rehome him because our older dogs were scared of him (one is 10, and the other has anxiety problems) and were living in our basement pretty much.. it wasn't fair to them.. 
the lady came to meet him and take him home and he snapped.... weve never seen him so nasty before! He bit her... she had a pretty good puncture wound... then a cop came and he was in a crate, but went crazy on him too... we can't rehome a dog like that... and we couldn't keep him... 
at the vet he went crazy too (I had him out at two stores and the vet the two days before this happened and he was great no problems at all...) he just snapped... I don't know... so, because he couldn't be QT'ed at our house, and we couldn't afford to do it at our vet and we weren't sure what would happen in the end anyway, we put him down then... it was rough...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm so sorry Skyla... that really sucks.......

I felt the same way as you about the goats as i was selling all the nubians.. "what am I going to do now" and it made me really sad so I decided to just keep a couple ND'S because they are much smaller and easier (and Eddie of course because he's Eddie)... so my last goat to go is Franklin...


----------



## nicolemackenzie

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> He had some aggression issues.. we have been working with him and he was doing great! We were trying to rehome him because our older dogs were scared of him (one is 10, and the other has anxiety problems) and were living in our basement pretty much.. it wasn't fair to them..
> the lady came to meet him and take him home and he snapped.... weve never seen him so nasty before! He bit her... she had a pretty good puncture wound... then a cop came and he was in a crate, but went crazy on him too... we can't rehome a dog like that... and we couldn't keep him...
> at the vet he went crazy too (I had him out at two stores and the vet the two days before this happened and he was great no problems at all...) he just snapped... I don't know... so, because he couldn't be QT'ed at our house, and we couldn't afford to do it at our vet and we weren't sure what would happen in the end anyway, we put him down then... it was rough...


That is so hard  a decision I wouldn't wish anyone to have to make.

I fostered a dog with aggression issues and he turned out to be too unpredictable. He would "snap" and go into this mental state where he was viscous and nothing could reach him. Not kindness or firmness. And we didn't know what would set him off. It is scary when they go to that place. Knowing I could not predict his behavior I didn't think it was right to rehome him and he was humanely euthanized in my arms. It was so hard even though I know it was the right thing.

I'm so sorry you experienced this but take comfort in knowing that you cared for him with love and kindness and by euthanizing him not only protected people from injury but protected him from experiencing the intense fear and anxiety that shaped his actions and any unkind treatment another family may have inflicted on him in response to his behavior.

Rest easy little guy.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks guys :hug:

It was tough because he was fantastic with us! A big love bug! And once he got to know people, he was fine with them being in our house.. one of my friends, my boy friend and my dads friend all just walk in our back door and he was fine with that with them, any one else he would just bark and such nothing major, we would hold him till he calmed down and then he would just be normal puppy excited.. 
I have no clue what made him snap... there was nothing physically wrong with him, we were at the vet for shots and check up with him the day before... 
we just couldn't let it happen again.. a little boy up the road sometimes walks in our house without knocking and my mom was worried about him, or someone walking by the house (that was another thing that happened.. a lady was walking her dogs and he went nuts and broke through the screen in the window....) 
My mother and I sat with him till he was gone, and hugged and pet him... once they sedated him he was calm and he went peacefully.

Yes, that is what we talked about with our vet too... we know he won't be mistreated for it, and he won't harm someone else... 
and less stress on us and our other dogs.. though the house does feel empty now.. haha...

This was him the day before...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I'm so sorry Skyla... that really sucks.......
> 
> I felt the same way as you about the goats as i was selling all the nubians.. "what am I going to do now" and it made me really sad so I decided to just keep a couple ND'S because they are much smaller and easier (and Eddie of course because he's Eddie)... so my last goat to go is Franklin...


I was going to keep just two.. and then, I decided to just let them all go.. I have two left and I'm still not able to give them the amount of time I'd like to spend with them... they will get more attention where they went... and I must say the break is nice! I know I'll have them again one day though  and I know where all of them went so I can easily get kids from them


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry about the pup, Skyla :hug:

Picking up two show pups on Saturday, long drive, thankfully DH is driving! :woohoo: Can't wait to get these girls, 3/4 of their peds are imported/foreign dogs, nice bloodlines! 
And DH is doing a lot better, he can eat a lot more now. He came home the other day with TWENTY cheeseburgers from McDonalds! Along with five 20 piece boxes of nuggets and 8 large fries!! Cost him $70 but he was determined to eat at least 2 burgers :lol: He did it though!

Had some random lady ask me to go with her to Arizona to buy 4 goats a couple days ago, no clue who she is or why she was asking me, but totally not going! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Sorry about the pup, Skyla :hug:
> 
> Picking up two show pups on Saturday, long drive, thankfully DH is driving! :woohoo: Can't wait to get these girls, 3/4 of their peds are imported/foreign dogs, nice bloodlines!
> And DH is doing a lot better, he can eat a lot more now. He came home the other day with TWENTY cheeseburgers from McDonalds! Along with five 20 piece boxes of nuggets and 8 large fries!! Cost him $70 but he was determined to eat at least 2 burgers :lol: He did it though!
> 
> Had some random lady ask me to go with her to Arizona to buy 4 goats a couple days ago, no clue who she is or why she was asking me, but totally not going! :lol:


Wow, he could have bought a really nice meal for that lol! And where do crazy people find you all the time??

I'm getting used to my new swing shift hours and my goats are kind of getting used to being fed at midnight lol! The dogs are really confused..


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Poor goaties  Mine hate it when I have to do that.


----------



## goathiker

Question that has nothing to do with goats :lol:

8 year Fila Brasileiro, healthy her whole life (good thing a vet has never actually done a check up on her, too scared). Has never been bred.
Vet insists that I now need to her spayed or she will die of Pyrometria. 
Now, when I did have to spay my 6 year old Eskie due to breast tumors it was considered a high risk spay due to age and was quite expensive. The life expectancy of an Eskie is 16 to 20 years. 
The life expectancy of a Fila is 8 to 10 years. Really?? Are they just trying to get $500 or do they have a point?? (Like trying to kill my dog with unnecessary surgery? :lol: )


----------



## nicolemackenzie

She could get pyometra and die and is more likely to get breast tumors as an intact female.

But she might not

It's cheaper and safer to do a mature spay than an emergency pyro surgery.

I don't think I'd call a 6 year old spay high risk. But it is more extensive. Having tumors removed at the same time increases surgery time.

Is there are reason they want to spay now as opposed to years ago? Or have they suggested it yearly? Do they think she has a pyometra?

If you choose to not spay, know the signs of pyometra and have an emergency fund just in case.


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Personally any dog I didn't plan on breeding I would have spayed since the risk and cost of pyometra aren't things I'd want to deal with.


----------



## goathiker

No, she has no symptoms of pyometria and has never shown signs of tumors. She also has no history of either in her family tree. 

If she had been spayed young she would not be an international champion in America, Brasil, and Germany. Besides I detest the temperament of spayed females. Don't bother to tell me it doesn't change them because it does very much. 

So, you're saying that major surgery on a 120 lb dog that is at her life expectancy limit already is good for her??


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Hmmm 
I wasn't saying you should have spayed her younger or try to tell how it will make them act.

Just that if there is not a reason for being intact such as showing or breeding then I would spay.

At this point yes she could get a pyometra and yes it is a life threatening condition in a dog. There are some slight differences in danger of open or closed pyometra.

So to answer your question, no the vet isn't just trying to get money, they just hate pyometra and a spayed dog can't get one. At this point you probably aren't going to see cancer reduction benefits from spaying.

If you choose not to spay her just watch for signs of pyometra and don't hesitate to seek treatment. 

Recovery at advanced age is harder for sure. They'll also want to do bloodwork.

I guess whether or not you personally would spay her depends on her actual level of health. Is she a very fit and healthy with clean bloodwork or is she really showing her age? You have to weigh the pros and cons for you and for her. It's major surgery and recovery will be harder on an old dog.

If she were an 8 year old chihuahua I'd say yeah do it but maybe not in a giant breed.

But again do know the signs


----------



## goathiker

I was just telling you why she wasn't spayed already, not trying to be snarky. The countries that my dogs are imported from don't ever spay, only in the US do we do this. I have to wonder whether they have bred much of these problems out in their lines.


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Hehe hard to tell tone of voice.

I had to look her breed up, not one I've met.

I'm not sure how common pyometra is in other countries or if they have discovered a genetic predisposition but they don't spay and neuter as much from what I've seen.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Umm... well personally, no.. I would not spay an 8 year old giant breed dog... unless of course there was a reason like you had with Sonny.. but like you said, she is at her life expectancy now so what good will unnecessary surgery do. (And know that I am an advocate of spaying and neutering but in this case it's just not sensible...)


----------



## ThreeHavens

This is from a totally inexperienced standpoint, but I have to wonder if some kind of herb can be given to the dog from time to time that would be a sort of "preventative". Kind of like giving ammonium chloride to wethers.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't know if I would even worry about it, Jill. I've never had a bitch get pyometra, and have only ever had one spayed, but she was a mutt. 
All the spayed dogs I've come across have more health problems than intacts ones. 

But in other news... FINALLY back home with the pups! We only left at 3:30am :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Also, $500 seems like a fairly expensive spay... the quote I got on a possibly bred 90lb pit/rott was $300 tops, the other vet quoted me about $250-280


----------



## goathiker

I may be being a bit sarcastic :lol: They had just charged me $58 for a Rabies shot (that I gave her myself) and a check up that consisted of them standing on the other side of the room and saying yep, she's a big dog...


They always act like she's going to eat everything in the waiting room. Just annoys me badly, she's been shown, she's been socialized, and I always bring her in muzzled. 

At least her real vet doesn't treat her that way. He gets right down on the floor with her and does what he can get away with calmly and slowly.


----------



## nicolemackenzie

That's too bad they fear her so much. We've only had two dogs in my ten years of being a tech that we couldn't touch. And with a lot of work we can work with one now. The other guy has since passed away.

$500 sounds reasonable, really depends on what that $500 gets you ( blood work and IV catheter?) and the area you live in.

I wouldn't go to a vet that didn't try and work with my dog. There are dogs that needto be muzzled and can't be touched but sounds like this isn't your girl? Do you muzzle her because of her size and breed to CYA?


----------



## nicolemackenzie

The work was done a lot by the owner. Excellent trainer that had rescued the dog


----------



## goathiker

I muzzle her to protect her. She's very fearful at the vets most of the time and people being afraid makes it worse. This county doesn't have banned breeds yet but, that could happen so easy with just a few irresponsible owners. 

This is also why she's never been bred. At $1600 a pup it would have been a nice bit of cash. Where would I find enough responsible owners for 10 to 14 pups though? People around here would want them for guarding their meth labs and pot fields.


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Yeah it's hard. We have someone with a cane corso. She's the sweetest thing. The breeder was very apparently very thorough with prospective buyers. 

I'm sure she picks up on the fear. I'm glad her real vet takes more time with her.

Back to your original question, given her intense fear that would be another check under don't spay. It is scary for them. So plus advanced age I'd probably decline at this point.

I take it it wasn't her regular vet who recommended spaying her? 

I imagine her regular vet knows her and you and that it's not really in her best interest at this time


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

$58 for a rabies shot? What the crap! I whine at $17, I usually wait until they're doing the discount vaccine days and pay $13 a shot.

That's sad about them being afraid of her, I've never come across a dog I was legitimately afraid of, I love the giant breeds though.

Someone willing to shell out $1600-2000 for a pup is usually a good owner though, but it can be hard to place giant breed pups.
When I had my shepherds, I couldn't even give the pups away at times, nobody wanted to feed a hundred plus pound dog. That was the main reason I ran across, even if they could afford to by it, they couldn't afford to care for them in the long run.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well Happy Halloween you guys! The beast dog only tried to eat one person tonight, he was really shady though :lol:
I dressed up and I still didn't get any dang candy! People just thought I was "attractive"..... I do not accept compliments as a substitute for chocolate, come on people! :lol: Tonight was such a bust, got all dressed up and only got compliments. I did steal a far amount of candy from the childrens though


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Cobalt blocks arrived today!! :leap:


----------



## Goats Rock

My son works for a big internet co. They sent him to Sidney, Australia. I am a bit envious! I would love to see the country! But, unless I win the lottery that I never play, that trip will never happen!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

If anyone wants to check out my thread "wether blocked" it would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## goathiker

HEY LACEY look what I found :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno

Kiss without makeup!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh, no makeup and they all had better hair than me! But mainly Paul :lol:


----------



## nicolemackenzie

My 12 year old goat is in a super strong heat... No no no


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Happy birthday Jill!!! When is the party? :lol: I'll be working all night so I guess I'm gonna be late.. have a fantastic day!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I'm fired up tonight :lol: Some lady has an upcoming litter of yorkie heeler crosses, the mom is the yorkie. The lady is trying to tell me that yorkies and heelers are close to the same size, and that the breeding isn't dangerous at all. And trying to tell me that no normal heeler stud is 50lbs, that's way to big-- if I could slap her I would! 
Gosh people irritate me!!

On another note, happy birthday Jill! :cake: :cheers:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yay!!! Finally got the boys mini barn/shed finished!!!

Kiss without makeup?! Wow


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Happy birthday Jill!!


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, I'm fired up tonight :lol: Some lady has an upcoming litter of yorkie heeler crosses, the mom is the yorkie. The lady is trying to tell me that yorkies and heelers are close to the same size, and that the breeding isn't dangerous at all. And trying to tell me that no normal heeler stud is 50lbs, that's way to big-- if I could slap her I would!
> Gosh people irritate me!!
> 
> On another note, happy birthday Jill! :cake: :cheers:


That's scary


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Happy birthday Jill!


----------



## sassykat6181

Got the big buck tonight!! Saw him on my game camera about 10 days ago and hadn't seen him since. Oh yeah


----------



## ksalvagno

Congratulations!


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Congratulations! Are you going to put him on your wall?


----------



## sassykat6181

Yes, getting a shoulder mount done. The rest will go in our freezer. We love venison!


----------



## Goatzrule

lucky, hes nice, have some venison for me


----------



## Goats Rock

Nice looking buck! Congratulations!


----------



## sassykat6181

Thanks everyone! I'm still super excited


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nice buck! Someone got one on my road, but they wasted it. Just took the head, left the rest of the body.

I spent the night at my sisters house last night. It was much needed after what happened earlier that night, I'm much less apt to take a certain someones head off now. I spent the day today driving, took Delilah to Kristi's house to breed her, got stuck in traffic both ways, so what should have been a 4hr round trip turned into a 7hr trip.
Just have one doe left to breed, I think she was in heat today too, but I'm not concerned, I'm fine with breeding her next month.


----------



## sassykat6181

Such a waste! I only take what our family will eat for the year. Sure it was nice to get a big buck and have the head mounted, but we will eat the meat also. It's usually the people without a hunting license that take the heads and leave the rest.


----------



## nicolemackenzie

That makes me mad. Such waste


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Bet nobody else on here broke their hand and wrist today :lol: and of course it's the right one. That makes for 3x in the past 3 years I've broken the same hand!


----------



## ksalvagno

Oh man. You don't seem to catch a break. I hope it heals quickly for you.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sheesh Lacie, stop hitting things :wink: :lol:

I messed up my back yesterday attempting to trim my horses hooves.. I didn't even get the first clip done and I collapsed in excruciating pain.. it took me 20 min to get up and put my horse away... went to urgent care today because I still couldn't walk.. I cant miss work, I need money to pay off Eddie's bill! :sigh: :tears:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm obviously trying to get titanium knuckles like DH! That's how he got them, so I figured it'd work for me :lol:
But I see you couldn't help but break yourself too :lol: that sucks though, hope you back feels better soon!


----------



## JK_Farms

NyGoatMom said:


> We were last chatting about alligator and squirrel meat....of which, I have never tasted either!


Squirrel meat is so delicious it is definitely something you should try!!!!


----------



## goathiker

Wow, a blast from 40,000 posts ago :lol:

That's for the birthday wishes girls. I did have an okay birthday and ended up with a Grinch onsie :lol:

Now (rant on)

What kind of veterinarian in all this messed up money-grabbing land cares for a dog his whole life, takes care of his herniated eye, takes care of his kidney stones at age 7, does all his check-ups and vaccines his whole life until he is almost 14 years old and then_ refuses to see him in a emergency_ because they would have to leave the clinic open for 15 minutes after hours???? You would not believe how POed I am right now. 
Luckily, my livestock vet has a comprehensive multi-species hospital and was not at all put out by leaving the doors open for a while. 
Looks like my little Shatzi is dying of kidney failure. The vet that cared for his kidney stones dropped the ball and kicked according to him. They should have done much more follow up on him, they never tested the stones to see what type, and, of course, without doing that they couldn't medicate him for them as he should have been. 
We're trying heavy duty antibiotics to see if we can calm the inflammation/infection enough to see what's going on.


----------



## sassykat6181

What a jerk!
Poor Shatzi, I hope you can give him some comfort


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Just to play devils advocate. Maybe the receptionist didn't ask the vet and just went by general protocol?

Did you decline having the stones analyzed when they first appeared?

We had an old pet we'd never seen come to us the other day and have to euthanize their beloved pet because their vet was too busy... It happens sometimes  it was very sad and I wish they could have done it with people they knew.

If a pet is really sick and you're closing maybe you or your staff has outside commitments and can't stay late that day... Or if the pet is going to need extensive treatments and may need overnight care that the rDVM isn't equipped to handle and staying late would just add an exam for them to tell you you need to go to the ER.

Choose a vet you feel comfortable with and who is on the same page with your wishes for your pet. Some folks like bare minimum some like to be offered every option. Make sure your vet knows. If you normally decline testing but want to know your options, ask.

I hope Shatzi pulls through this and you are able to spend more quality time together. Sorry for your bad experience.


----------



## Goats Rock

It seems like more and more vets are in it for the money. In the old days with large animal vets, they knew critters didn't only get sick between 9-5 pm. Now with all the foo foo designer (mutt) dogs selling for really ridiculous prices to people with more money than sense, the vets cater to them and not the regular person with the faithful pet or working dog. 

I sure hope Shatzi pulls through for you.


----------



## goathiker

Nope, we never opted out of testing. That fact is written right on his chart. They just never did it or added the test results to the file. 

The bad news is that he is weak and not eating at all.
The good news is that he is peeing a lot less clots of blood. His urine is still red but, not as bad. That nasty dead blood smell is starting to go away (vet techs know what I'm talking about). His fever is down and he is drinking well. 
I'm going to make him a lightly scrambled egg and see if he will eat that for me. DH is picking him up a can of chicken broth just to get some nutrition into him. 
He is not showing signs of pain and is sleeping relaxed, he does seem a bit more alert today. He is getting Baytril dosed twice a day for 10 days.


----------



## ksalvagno

I sure hope he pulls through. My large animal vet calls small animal vets poodle vets. I can understand why. It is about them and not the animals.


----------



## Goatzrule

The SPCA is so hard to get in contact with, My dad came home from his hunting camp and said that he passed by my aunts old trailer and there were four or five **** hounds chained up, they all looked skinny but there was one that was very emaciated. At first he was going to go talk to the guy and see if he could buy the dog from him but didnt know how the guy would react. Ive been trying to get in contact with about two different human societies and then the NH SPCA, called and email havent heard a thing, all im hoping for is for them to be checked on incase there in a logical reason, the weather is getting below freezing at night and if they really are as skinny as dad says then I pray someone gets out there to check on them


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Sorry about Shatzi, Jill. Hope he pulls through, drinking is good though! Do you think he'd eat some ground meat? That's usually a go-to for mine when they won't eat, or beaten eggs with milk. 
Hope you get the infection cleared up, sounds like it's getting better already. 
I really hate how vets are getting these days. One of our keeper pups had to go in, we originally thought she had a foxtail up her vagina because she started bleeding and had pus discharge all of a sudden, and we'd already removed several foxtails from ears, eyes and nose that week.
So they did a scope to look, didn't find anything so the guy was at a loss until I brought up vaginitis, so he was all "Oh yeah! That might be it!" So he gave a weeks worth of clavamox. That did absolutely nothing, so then the lady who owns the clinic decided she wanted to take over, do a $200 camera scope exam that she'd have to knock her out for (11 week old pup), she also wanted to do a cytology, another $200, and for the heck of it put her on a couple different meds for I don't even know what.
Needless to say I didn't schedule any appts with her, I waited for DH's nephew to get back in and look at her. He agreed vaginitis because she has a very recessed vulva right now, so when she pees, a little bit just pools up. So we gave her 2 weeks of cephalxin and a good ointment to put on her. Cleared it up nicely, still doing the ointment daily to prevent it from coming back until she has her first heat. 
After that we'll see if she still needs it, if she doesn't correct after her 1st heat she'll have to have a little cut and snip to fix how recessed she is. 

Now, regarding the hounds. It is normal for them to be on the thin side when hunting season is here. They shouldn't be emaciated, but they can get pretty thin--just like huskies, heelers, extreme athlete dogs etc. They do a lot of running, and it's cold so they are burning a mass amount of calories. 
Unfortunately, animal control or whoever usually doesnt have the slightest clue about working animals. So a working dog in good health could actually land someone in jail out here because the dog isn't 20lbs overweight--also, having an overweight dog would also potentially land you in jail or with a fat fine for animal cruelty and abuse. 

Even at akc shows, if I took my stud to a show, at his working weight, he would be excused from the ring for being "too thin". They want to see over conditioned dogs.
I don't even know if I want to show my stud, I'm afraid, I don't like being last! :lol: He's already 2-3 inches taller than most studs, and if I fattened him up for a show he'd be about 20lbs heavier than everyone elses studs too.... his height alone can already put him in last place since he's over height for the standard...
Thankfully my new show girls are from smaller lines, so that'll correct the height issue.... I have a problem with making everything bigger. 
My 4 month old pup is already almost the same height as her dad, so she's probably going to be about 4 inches over height.... dang it! She's going to be SO faultily tall! :lol:


----------



## nicolemackenzie

goathiker said:


> Nope, we never opted out of testing. That fact is written right on his chart. They just never did it or added the test results to the file.
> 
> The bad news is that he is weak and not eating at all.
> The good news is that he is peeing a lot less clots of blood. His urine is still red but, not as bad. That nasty dead blood smell is starting to go away (vet techs know what I'm talking about). His fever is down and he is drinking well.
> I'm going to make him a lightly scrambled egg and see if he will eat that for me. DH is picking him up a can of chicken broth just to get some nutrition into him.
> He is not showing signs of pain and is sleeping relaxed, he does seem a bit more alert today. He is getting Baytril dosed twice a day for 10 days.


Try some boiled ground hamburger or boiled chicken breast. Stay away from pork products to avoid pancreatitis low sodium chicken broth. Baby food.

Hopefully the medications help.

Did he have bloodwork, urinalysis, or a radiograph?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry to hear about Shatzi Jill... I hope he starts feeling better. The most important thing with kidney issues is fluids. Be sure he is drinking a lot. If he's not give him water by syringe.. IV fluids would be best of course but he would need 24 hour care for that.. I hope he starts feeling better soon!

Lacie! My dog had to have a vulvaplasty for a recessed vulva.. it was a huge surgery.. although she was spayed so didn't have the opportunity to come into heat and possibly "fix" herself. I hope your girl gets better after her heat!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I think I remember you saying your dog had that done. How was it a huge surgery? All they're going to do is cut some skin and tissues out and stitch her back together, if they even have to do it at all. At least that's all the nephew said.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

They cut a moon shape around the top of her vulva and removed about 2 inches of skin all the way around, tapering down of course to create a moon shape.. But her case was severe and she was an old dog.. but that surgery itself took over an hour and a half. Then she had several tumors removed. She was too old for all of it. She didn't heal well..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ah, gotcha

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Happy Thanksgiving!!!!!!!! :cheers: artygoat:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Happy thanksgiving!!! :fireworks:


----------



## MoonShadow

Happy Thanksgiving y'all!!!!!!!artygroup:


----------



## Goats Rock

I am bummed that Florence Henderson died. She played Carol Brady on the Brady Bunch. That was on when I was young. (10 yrs. old ). I was reading about her, then my sister in law called and said my mother in law , 95 years old, had fallen and has a broken hip. All in the last few hours. Sheesh.


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm sorry about your mother in law. I also grew up watching the Brady Bunch.


----------



## sassykat6181




----------



## Emzi00

So in a bit of a rash decision I decided to list the entire herd for sale. I guess I was a bit stressed :lol: I've decided that I'll keep just two of the doe kids. Two are gone already and the other four all already have interest.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, that's not nearly as rash as the decisions I've made, so you still have your sanity :lol: It's a lot less stressful having less things, less is more sometimes. I need more animals like I need a hole in the head, I can see this now :lol: 
But Emma, please tell me you're keeping the black doeling! 

In other news, I think I've ironed everything out, DH was feral for a bit but it's fine again. He was really intense, moody, blow up in your face and throw a teenager tantrum for like 2 weeks it was awful. He left me in town after one of those fits, in the pouring rain at night even.... btw my wrist and hand is healing terribly misaligned but it's whatever. :lol:
Has anyone else been really into alcoholic smoothies lately? :cheers:


----------



## Emzi00

Yes, the black doeling stays. I'm not completely insane :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

It is not the season for smoothies Lacie lol! And yes, I agree, less animals is way better! I just have the two Nigerians and Eddie now although I purchased another Nigerian before Eddie got sick and she should be here next Monday. But I think that is still a manageable sized herd for me  especially since they are less than half the size of a normal goat!


----------



## nicolemackenzie

It's always smoothie season


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

if you would take a look at my new thread titled "can a goat get pregnant at 2 months? please help!" that would be great! I may be in some trouble.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's ok Emma, I'm insane.. lol! My guys are all gone


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Can you check out my barn plan thread please?


----------



## MoonShadow

I don't know if I missed any info regarding this, but are we going to be doing a Secret Santa this year? I had so much fun doing it last year.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ I was just thinking about that yesterday... lol


----------



## ksalvagno

No. Not this year. All of us are too busy to manage it.


----------



## goathiker

I can't do it this year. My computer gave up leaving me with this annoying little Android and DH took out the front of his car on a deer leaving me with no transport to the library. 
Next year will be better hopefully.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That sucks about the car, Jill! What a crap time for that to happen too. 
Can you ask your DH something for me? Vehicle problem here still too... one of the mechanics trying to figure out the 4x4 issue on the pickup says it can't be driven at all on pavement or something about the transfer case blowing up like a grenade??? That makes zero sense to me, and DH hasn't ever heard of that either, granted, we haven't really had many 4x4's, by why in the world would anything blow up?
Still haven't fixed the dang thing when it was acting up in January. It stopped sporadically shifting from 2wd to 4H/4L, its just stuck in 4L now. We've replaced all the relays that have to do with the 4wd, disconnected everything then hooked it back up, replaced the computer for the truck and its still in 4L and won't go out. :hair:


----------



## goathiker

DH says there is still a bad relay OR fusible link.
Don't drive it on the pavement, it will eat the inside out on the transfer case. 
Will explain in a minute.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

We figured it had to be some relay still, the 4wd control module was replaced twice even, but I'll have to ask him tomorrow what all has been replaced on it. 

Gotcha, we've been towing to and from places to have them look at it. It's a huge pain in the butt to say the least! 
It was shifting on its own, then got stuck in 4L and there is no response at all to try and get it back out, I don't think the lights come on either...


----------



## goathiker

Okay, in 4L the rear axle turns faster than the front. On pavement there's no slip or give so it builds up more and more pressure until the transfer case just self destructs.


----------



## goathiker

DH knows someone who might be able to help. He needs to know make, model, and year of the truck.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Its a 97 ford f150 not sure what engine it has if that's relevant, I'd have to go up or call to find out.


----------



## goathiker

He's finding out what he can, may take a few days.


----------



## goathiker

Update on Shatzi. 
After ten days of Baytril I have pulled a mile of snot and pus out of his blind eye, he can sing opera for his dinner without coughing, full body edema is gone, and no more bladder infection. Guess the livestock vet is smarter than the expensive small animal vet after all.


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm glad Shatzi is doing better. I've always had more respect for livestock vets than poodle vets.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Glad he's doing better. Has the pus stopped coming out, or is it still working on it?
I miss my old mobile vet, Dennis, though he was never really that mobile. He was out there and was always really, really broke for a vet--I had to actually go pick him up and drive him to my house :lol: I'll never forget when I had a brand new paint job on my firebird, and he flung the door open and smashed it into a pole, good times :lol: I was so mad at the time :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey Jill, how would you go about resocializing an intact male dog? 
Sold a pup two years ago, the people live not that far from me, 15 minutes away. They said he's become extremely aggressive towards their other male, who is a year older and attacked the younger one almost daily since he was a pup, apparently... so he's obviously developed a huge grudge.
The older male used to run up and bite him, make him limp and bleed. The male I sold them is bigger now, about twice the size of their other dog, and he just now figured out he's bigger, so he tries to attack the older male on sight now. 
They can't have them both out or in the house together anymore and they have to lead him out by the collar to go potty, then he gets locked in a crate. The entire time they are walking him to the door he is trying to pull them over to get loose to find the older male. From what they've said, it's like a rage washes over him the moment he is taken out of the crate and he's on a mission of search and destroy.
He's gotten a hold of the older, smaller male three times now. Ripped his back leg open the 1st time, chest the 2nd time, and he only got him by the back foot last night. 

So they finally let me know the full story of how this aggression came about, and somehow want me to fix what they let ruin him for 2yrs :hair: 

I have some ideas, but would like to hear another opinion, I don't know if he'll ever NOT attack that male again though, he is fine with almost all other dogs.


----------



## sassykat6181

I would think neutering would be a good first step


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Do they want you to retrain him and give him back?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They're looking for me to at least get a big chunk of the retraining done and let them handle it from there. Just waiting on a few things to arrive first. 
Both males are intact, and they're not wanting to neuter either of them.


----------



## MoonShadow

It's a shame they didn't neuter at least one of them, that would maybe have helped with any testosterone related aggression and territorial tendencies. Two intact males spells trouble in my book. 
Since it sounds like he's being kept in crate a lot, he would probably benefit from a decent bit of exercise each day. Crating just breeds aggravation/boredom which can manifest outwardly as aggression, especially towards things they may not like or are afraid of. If you can take him on a run before the actual training session, that would probably be best. He should also be thoroughly exercised before meeting any new dogs(or being introduced to old ones). These are things that help my very active and very hyper Springer Spaniel(she's a year and a half). I find that exercising before a training session keeps her mind focused on the session(stops her from binging off the walls), as well as keeping her calmer during socialization. She doesn't really like new dogs, she prefers hanging out with goats lol, but shes doing better. 

It's a shame they didn't take the time to train them young. ):


----------



## goathiker

Neutering isn't going to make a lick of difference in this case. Since they essentially let the older dog use the pup as a bait dog, the pup is going to react like any other trained fighting pit dog. Heelers are aggressive and tenacious fighters, much like pit bulls. They will never be able to trust the 2 dogs together unattended no matter what they do.


----------



## margaret

Just realized I haven't been on TGS in forever, I've missed you guys! How's everyone doing?


----------



## goathiker

My father died this morning.
I also have some mechanic info for Lacey, after I sleep a bit.


----------



## margaret

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear that :sad::sad:


----------



## HobbyFarm

Sorry for your loss :tears:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Jill I'm so sorry! :hug: :hug:


----------



## Goats Rock

Jill, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## nicolemackenzie

So sorry


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I'm so sorry Jill :tears:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm so sorry about your father, Jill. :hug: hope you get some well needed rest.

Margaret, it's far from great the moment, I will know more in February, but we'll cross that bridge when we come to it. Just trying to suck it up until I know something definite.


----------



## sassykat6181

Sorry to hear Jill.


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Sorry Jill


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Can you do a pooch test on my waiting thread?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How was everyone's Christmas?


----------



## fayefaye

Hi I am new! My Christmas was good my mom got me a goat.


----------



## fayefaye

And I have a question. Could a few of you please look at my thread about pink eye? I am worried about her! Thanks!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Here's yesterdays "meanwhile" post.... not in California but in Elgin, Oregon..... tad too much snow for my liking! :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno

A snow door! Cool!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh man Jill...so sorry <hugs>


----------



## sassykat6181

Oh man! I do not miss snow at all. But that door picture is cool


----------



## NyGoatMom

It's snowing here now....and I would not miss it lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, it wasn't fancy at all :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A goat for Christmas is cool! 

That is a lot of snow Lacie!  it's snowing here, again... the last of it just melted  lol...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey guys, any tips for litter training a stubborn kitten? Lol! My boyfriend got me two kittens for Christmas, they are 7 weeks old, I've had them for a week now, the male has not problem using the box, but the female goes else where... the past few days they have been in a dog crate with the litter box, food, water and toys... I let them out to play a few times a day, but when she gets out she still pees or poops out of the box... I'm just not sure of what else I can do lol
I feel so bad having them locked up all the time! My boyfriend and I were up late planning our Disney trip last night and we were snuggling them on the couch at the same time, and she pee'ed on a throw pillow on the couch...


----------



## sassykat6181

Still a bit young, but the pile know better. Could be the type of litter. I would put them in the bathroom with the litter box for a few days. She might just not remember to go


----------



## MoonShadow

I've had a lot of kittens.....like a lot, Haha. And I've only had a few who had trouble with the litter box and when that happened this is what I've always done. Set the kitten in the littler box shortly after eating and drinking( basically when you know they are ready to use the bathroom) and gently take their paw and use it to scratch in the litter (like they normally would when using the bathroom by themselves) then give them a moment to use the litter, if they try to leave the box put them back in the box and scratch the litter with their paw once again and repeat until they use the litter box(continue this process until they start using the box on their own). This has always worked for me, its basically teaching/reteaching them to use the littler box. If you aren't using the same litter that was being used at her old home she might be confused and not know she should be using it because the texture/smell is unfamiliar and not what shes use to using. Another thing that might help is putting a couple of her poo's in the box so her smell is in there. If after all of this she still isn't using it, I would try switching litters. If you buy a litter with perfume added in, the smell may be deterring her as well. I know my cats prefer unscented litters to scented and I do as well, scented litters can be quite strong.
I wish you luck on your kitten journey! (;


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have no windows in my bathroom.. I can't lock them up in there... :/ 
I'm using worlds best cat litter, and she does use it when they are in the crate, and they did just fine the first few days they were here.. so I'm just confused why all of a sudden she 'forgets'.... 
today she almost pee'ed on the floor, but I put her in the box, then she was playing, climbed in the trash can next to my bed and started digging around so I put her in the box, and she pooped... I just don't get it! Lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks MoonShadow!
Using an unscented litter, corn based instead of clay that I'm guessing she is used to.. 
I do make sure there is a poo and pee spot in there all the time for her to smell and realize that's the potty spot... 
we've never brought kittens this young before, we've had a cat have kittens and she taught them to use the box, and other kittens we've had knew when we got them... 
that's another thing, we have two other kittens that are my sisters, and they use the box, and my kittens are with them a lot, and they were using it with them just fine... just one day they decided they didn't like it anymore lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

The trouble makers  Lilo and Stitch


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

oh my they're absolutely adorable.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They are pretty cute


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Any one else get a dusting of snow?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yup, we got that same dusting  lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I do have to say I'm very greatful I don't have to trudge through all that with buckets of water this winter lol! I miss my goaties, but the winter break is pretty nice lol


----------



## ksalvagno

We literally just got a dusting. Glad we don't have to shovel.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What's good on hulu or netflix? Movie or series. I'm waiting for some shows to come back on but many are done, so sad :lol:
I dont like cartoons/animated shows, I like people actors lol. I'm mainly waiting for Lucifer & Bates Motel to come back on, and I have to wait for my weekly episode of Vikings :lol: 
I rewatched Tombstone last night because Val Kilmer is just so great as Doc Holliday :lol: good movie if you haven't seen it. Recently watched Daddy's Home, with Will Ferel and Mark Wallberg, that was pretty funny too. 

I've already watched Sons of Anarchy, Peaky Blinders (both recommended by you guys, so good job :lol: ), Once Upon a Time, Arrow, and I swear there was something else.....


----------



## nicolemackenzie

White collar?


----------



## fayefaye

Arrow is the bomb diggity or should I say I DIG the show!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Happy New year everyone!!!:fireworks:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Happy New Year!!!!!!!!!!!! artygroup:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Happy New Year!!!

I have to agree on the show Arrow, and Flash, great shows, my BF got me into them lol


----------



## fayefaye

The flashes episodes seems to fly by to fast! I love that show


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

We got snow today-New Year's Day but the picture is from before the snow, just fo for fun.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Meanwhile in California.... 3 undercover, 2 CHP, about 15 police and 3 sheriffs from Nevada County hauling butt after 3 armed guys in a stolen van. The chase started out in Grass Valley and blew past the hwy across from my house. Then they had Yuba City police try to head them off in Marysville, spike strips didn't work. Put out more strips in Yuba City, failed. Had a helicopter and canine units in pursuit. They were going up 70 in the wrong direction. 2/3 are detained, not sure about the 3rd yet. They were almost in Sacramento last I heard anything. 

Never a dull moment :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

We're supposed to get 2-4 inches of snow here in South Carolina. You would think it's the end of the world. People are buying milk and bread like they won't survive. 
I grew up in Massachusetts, 2-4 was just another day. Lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

People here do that too (NC). At one point we lived in Poland, and the snow had to be EXTREME before anything closed up. 

We used to live in AL. We were there for six years and twice we had an inch or less of snow... Everything within 2-3 days of possible snow was canceled and people went crazy buying food like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## BoulderOaks

We got snow in our neck of the woods on New Year's as well! We usually only get one or two days a year that the snow sticks, so it was a little exciting to get a couple inches haha! 

Now though, we've had 11 inches of rain in the last week!! We only get 10 inches A YEAR here, so this is absolutely nutty weather. Needless to say, the goats are NOT happy. With only about 1/4 inch of rain per storm being the norm, my shelters are not designed for this. I've had to pack in shavings and straw just to give them somewhere to stand that isn't muck.


----------



## catharina

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> People here do that too (NC). At one point we lived in Poland, and the snow had to be EXTREME before anything closed up.
> 
> We used to live in AL. We were there for six years and twice we had an inch or less of snow... Everything within 2-3 days of possible snow was canceled and people went crazy buying food like you wouldn't believe.


I grew up & lived all over the place but now live in CA, where it doesn't rain AT ALL during the summer. When the first fall rain finally comes all the Californians have forgotten how to drive in it & the best I can describe them is squirrely. Some drive REALLY slowly like they're terrified, but forget to put on their headlights. Others get nervous & make abrupt stops & turns without signalling, or pull into traffic in front of you so you have to slam on your brakes instead of waiting for a bigger gap in the traffic. Maybe they're just in a really big hurry to get home before they melt?

You may have seen our area on the weather channel today--we're having a little flooding. We used to get big floods & be stranded here for up to 5 days at a time before the drought. When one flood was coming up & roads starting to close, my new neighbor ran over & told me how she'd gone to the store to stock up & bought 5 gallons of milk & a bunch of meat. You should have seen her face when I told her the power goes out once the water gets high enough--& stays out for up to 5 days!


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol...that would put a damper on it for sure :lol:

How is everyone? Me, super busy and overwhelmed as usual! But, I did breed all 5 girls so we shall see....of course, no dates for any of them ...sighs...just the month. 

Right now I am caring for a friends lame duck, trying to catch up on products since the holiday season wiped me out, teaching a teen to drive, and doing two markets a week....just to name a few things.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ugh, you just reminded me I have another teen to teach how to drive! At least he's not 15, yet.... coming up fast though.
I almost didn't survive teaching Quaid after that speeding and going into over the double yellow into the wrong lane all at the same time.... in front of a cop! :lol: no idea why he didn't pull us over or write a ticket, but glad he didn't!
But Quaid drives find now after that little hiccup the first day, that was a while ago too. 
Glad to only have one left to teach, but I guess he'll also need a car to drive, so that's expensive! Ick, not looking forward to it :lol:


----------



## Goats Rock

I am so glad my kids are all past the learning to drive stage. ( youngest is 25). 
One daughter was sure I was pretty dumb. She informed me "there is no difference between driving in snow or rain". 17 yrs. later, she hates snow, and I remind her of that statement frequently!  ( and she has become a delightful person! ).


----------



## NyGoatMom

lol...don't they think they know it all?  Eventually they learn they don't know anything :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

In his defense, I probably should have asked if he'd ever driven before before just telling him to get on the highway and take me up town. In MY defense, he could have told me or at least hinted that he's never driven before! :lol:

But he wasn't anywhere near as bad as my girls or my oldest son learning to drive. We've gone through probably 30 vehicles or more with the oldest daughter. Oldest son hasn't crashed yet, but promptly after getting his license he backed into a gas pump with the FRONT of his truck, almost took the mirror off on the side of the hay barn at the feed store, because he can't back up straight and doesn't watch anything (that was last month even), and he still can't drive a stick he killed it 4 times going around a corner :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> We've gone through probably 30 vehicles or more with the oldest daughter.


:shock: Please tell me that's a typo.......


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nope! In fact I can go outside right now and take a picture of the one that's in the neighbors yard, wrecked. He saved it as a trophy :lol: 
In the past 8-10 years alone she's gone through an old, classic chevy stepside, a blazer, 2 camaros, an explorer, a seabring or whatever it was, some station wagon, 3 f150's, mustang convertible, and the red ford something in the neighbors yard. 
She's very, very hard on cars, and makes some very poor life choices which usually end up totalling her vehicles.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow.....that sucks!

My DD just hit black ice with my car and put it into a tree. Cost me 2100 out of pocket to fix it...I hope this won 't be a trend :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

Got this one of Duke today. He always smiles


----------



## ksalvagno

Happy boy!


----------



## NyGoatMom

hehe...he's cute!


----------



## emilieanne

Oh my goodness!! 
I can't believe this thread is still around and kicking all these years later. 
I figured id stop in and say hey to y'all  it's been quite a long time.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Hi! 

Haha, yep. This is one old thread :lol:


----------



## margaret

3 years, and 4,768 pages! Longest surviving chat thread on here! We must like to talk!
You come across a lot of _interesting_ conversations on here:lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

This is very true! and Hi again emilieanne!!

So, my news today is I am having to tell friends that I can't fix their duck and it needs to be put down  I hate days like that!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Aw I'm sorry  That's always tough.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah...especially for them as he is a pet.

It's so strange this year...here we are in January and barely any snow..


----------



## sassykat6181

Anyone know what the weather in oregon is like in April? I'm looking to visit a farm in Rogue River, but have to fly into Portland. It'll be cheaper for me to rent a car and drive the 4 hrs. Just worried about rain


----------



## goathiker

Portland in April lol, yes it's likely to rain and hail.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey y'all  been so busy! 
How's everyone doing?


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'm okay....just very busy as usual ...my girls are due in April. Do you have any goats left Skyla?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I only bred 3 of my 4 does. Babette and Biagia are due March 20th and 24th, Delilah is due April 15th, and Coup may or may not be bred, if she is its probably going to be about May 5th ish. If she's bred, great, if not I don't really care, I'll find out in a couple months and save $6 too :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahaha...seems like a small bunch for you Lacie! Hows the cow?

L.G. bred Mabel, Daisy Mae and Clarabelle....and Alex bred Ju Ju and Madeline...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NyGoatMom said:


> I'm okay....just very busy as usual ...my girls are due in April. Do you have any goats left Skyla?


No, no goats... it's very bitter sweet... but the break has been nice.
I'm down to three animals of my own now.. a dog and two cats... and I guess one of the cats is my boyfriends lol! They were my gift but the two of them bonded, and I suppose if the two of us work out then they are his cats too lol! Even though he supposedly doesn't like cats  haha!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh it must be bittersweet  I bet you miss them! ( but not the work lol)


----------



## NyGoatMom

If it makes you feel any better....my shirt smells like a buck right now, and yours doesn't :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yeah... I miss them all like crazy! Good thing was all but a few went to people I know, and the people that took them were very nice, and I can see my favorite doe any time, she lives right down the road 

Haha!! I actually didn't mind the smell of buck, but most everyone around me disagreed :ROFL:


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahaha...I get tired of it sometimes

That's so nice she's right down the road! Any plans on getting more later on? Still working at the feed store?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know what you mean... I am enjoying the break..

Yeah for sure!!  and my friend that took her comes to my work pretty much daily, so along with texting pictures and stuff I get to know how she is daily lol!  
Yeah, I think I will have more one day again  I just don't think I will get back into breeding and showing so much... maybe not breed at all... I don't know... lol! 
Yes, still at the feed store  it's slowing down now this time of year, so that is nice, and my boyfriend and I have the same work schedule so it works out nicely that we have time together too


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's nice that she tells you daily  You could just have two for pets later on down the road.

I am thinking of selling one or two of my does and possibly retaining a doeling this year. I really only need 3 but would like to keep four girls plus the 2 boys lol
My soaping business has really grown this past year so I want to have more than I really need just in case!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yeah  it was Promise that she took, she was my favorite.
Yeah, I think that's my plan haha!  I still plan on headed to a few shows to visit and such with friends and help out of need be.. 

That's a good size little herd  

That's great!! I still have to order some bath bombs off of you! 
I have to buy milk to make soap now lol!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh yeah!I forgot you make soap too!How often are you doing that?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

NyGoatMom said:


> hahaha...seems like a small bunch for you Lacie! Hows the cow?
> 
> L.G. bred Mabel, Daisy Mae and Clarabelle....and Alex bred Ju Ju and Madeline...


It's a very small bunch for me! Last year I had 14 does, if I didn't cut down the herd I'd have I think 20-22 does kidding this year-- so 3-4 feels like nothing!
Not sure if Coup is bred, but Grant Colfax has her daughter and he's sold out of her kids already, 2 bucks and 2 does reserved out of her for $1000 a pop -- no other does are sold out on kids like her :lol: I knew Coup had fancy babies, probably should have made an effort to breed her this year :lol:

I didn't breed any of the cows, so no calves this year. Nobody was interested enough in my giant Sugar Bean to come out and see her, so she's still here and she's not much smaller than her mom now. I'll probably try to sell her again in the spring when the market is back up, if I still don't have any takers I'll probably breed her and the rest in June for March calves. 
Still trying to find a tiny enough Mini Hereford bull to AI Pollyanna to, I would eventually like to have my baby goat sized calf! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NyGoatMom said:


> Oh yeah!I forgot you make soap too!How often are you doing that?


Not often lol! Not selling it at work any more, so I just make it when I need it..


----------



## emilieanne

I'm so behind lol 
Lacie! I saw you're breeding Babette again!! I was bragging to my fiancé about your alpines! 
I need to find some pictures of your girls to show him!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh yes, three to four must seem like nothing! Even I have 5 this year Lacie! But next year probably only 3...

Seems I am making soap constantly lol but that's a good thing! 

Ugh...I have to clean my garage/barn today


----------



## goathiker

I only have one bred this year


----------



## emilieanne

Y'all's season sounds so easy.... in the last 7 days we have had Elissa with twins last Monday, sunny with twins that she rejected Tuesday, feather with twins Wednesday. Cricket with a single Saturday night. Yesterday we had lace have twins. 
We still have Kendra & queen before the 6th & Sabrina is going to surprise us. Probably here in the next 2-3 weeks as well. 
Then in March we have 2 does due the same day & in may we have possibly 3 does due within 3 days of each other!! 
Thank goodness I have all kids on the ground except 3 sold!


----------



## emilieanne

I want to start learning how to do soap & cheese. 
Since the last time I've been on here I found out in a not pleasant way at all, that I'm lactose intolerant!


----------



## nicolemackenzie

I have one maybe two this year.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, one sounds like a piece of cake, Jill! I am just fine with only 3 of them kidding though, I'm over the larger herds :lol:
The way I keep braking my hands, I'm glad to not have to milk a bunch of them!


----------



## emilieanne

We just bought a dansha farms Milker. Seems to be working great considering we don't have a big facility yet. So thankful for that! Feel like I have arthritis even at 20...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow Jill..only one? Who is it?

Emilieanne...how many goats do you have?

and Lacie.....how are you breaking your hands?!

Got my barn/garage cleaned for the most part today...shop vac'd and all! Those dang cobwebs...


----------



## goathiker

Just Teddy this year although I'll probably need to go help with Guinen at my daughter's house. She's carrying my last set of kids from her and Dex. 
Franky has never settled so she needs culled when prices go back up unless something happens real soon.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Right...I hear that...so how many goats at your place now?


----------



## goathiker

Eight right now, three to be sold. I hope to get a replacement doe for Franky out of Guinen and plan to keep a buck kid next year from Angie. 
So, seven will be the end number.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'm shooting for 6....4 does, 2 bucks...seems like an easier to manage number.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

We'll not discuss what exactly I'm breaking my hands on, just know it happens semi often :lol: 
I'm waiting until kids are on the ground to decide what I'm keeping, though Babs and Biagia are 6yr old now, I think... should probably keep some daughters from them soon.


----------



## margaret

I've got 17 freshening...hopefully. Had a little trouble getting some to settle, and it would appear that one is miscarrying.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh no margaret  That stinks!

I hope whatever you are breaking your hands on stops soon :hug:


----------



## ThreeHavens

Two this year - I'm in school and work part-time so it'll be my first time juggling school, work, and kidding season. :laugh: If I can handle two without a meltdown I'll breed three next year. We're milking one girl through.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm not sure about a doe that came for a driveway breeding. It's 9.5 weeks later and the girl said she was flagging 2 days ago, but doesn't flag with the buck rag, no discharge. 
I think its just hormones, she's conviced the doe didn't settle even though she hasn't flagged at all during the past 9.5 weeks.


----------



## margaret

I have a doe that should be bred for Feb kids, but the blood test results came back saying she's open. I never saw her come back in heat after breeding her back in Sept.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

margaret said:


> I've got 17 freshening...hopefully. Had a little trouble getting some to settle, and it would appear that one is miscarrying.


That's awful  Who?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Had to put down my friends pet duck today...I feel so bad for them. But...in spring I'll be giving them back their one healthy duck and a girlfriend to go with him.

Excited to be getting a new batch of black and white ancona ducklings in spring 
They are the spotted ones in this picture...


----------



## margaret

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> That's awful  Who?


Della


----------



## NyGoatMom

So sorry margaret


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Sorry


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So sorry Margaret  

And sorry about your friends duck NY...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yeah, me too 


So,....going to be renting out LG for a month. Friend has two alpine does we tried driveway breeding but not sure if one took and know the other didn't. I don't think they were in true standing heat when here.


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Pregnancy tests come back tomorrow afternoon...


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Can you peak at my question on my waiting thread?


----------



## NyGoatMom

I want a day where I can just putter all day...and not worry about anyone's schedules, appts, or problems. No product making,packaging or ordering...Thinkin' I'll have to take one soon............


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Me too, that'd be great :lol: I might go to Arizona for a bit, who knows. Flights are real cheap right now, only $170! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I feel like I'm so out of touch with everyone here since I started my new schedule!...


----------



## NyGoatMom

I go in waves lol....but glad to see you Dee!

I'm headed to Va next month but I'm driving.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh no, I hate hate hate driving, that's what DH was for :lol: 

How's the new job treating you, Dee? I imagine you're still busy as ever.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hey, for only $800 I can visit the Tennessee family, straight through flights, round trip, first class even! :lol: 
I don't know why I'm pricing flights, maybe I just want a vacation for a bit. I had breakfast at a hotel the other day, that was different :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sounds nice! I did my market today...then came home and filled out a really irritating online app for a market....then did buck care....so now I wreak and DH wants to get chinese take out :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

My husband has been away on business for 2 weeks. I want to run away tomorrow!
Might be cheaper to just lock myself in the bedroom. How high can I turn up the radio to block out the kids?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Kat!!! Rofl!! You made me laugh!! I been there!! I can relate. 

Glad he's back home! I hate it when DH is gone!

Sorry, I know I'm not usually part of this chat room but saw her post and had to say something! Lol

Tami


----------



## NyGoatMom

You're welcome to chat anytime  Anyone is!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ugh! How can I make speedy getaways if I get pulled over!! I hate seeing those awful blue lights behind me, it's just not fancy :lol:
I was going almost 65 in a 35, and I still talked my way out of it! It's been SO long since I've been pulled over, I'm surprised I can still talk myself out of trouble :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Whooa! You got lucky! Or were you wearing your big blonde wig? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I wish! I honestly have no idea where that thing got off to! :ROFL: 
He was a very understanding cop, liked my honesty and he had a sense of humor. 
I told him I had no real reason, at least not a good enough reason to give him as to why I was doing 64 in a 35, it's what it is and I laughed. He laughed and told me at least I was honest, we chatted for a bit, he kicked around and eventually said to just slow down and have a good night. 
Yay me!! :lol:


----------



## Goats Rock

Lucky you!


----------



## sassykat6181

Lucky you. That would be been a hefty fine.


----------



## Goats Rock

Red, white and blue mean freedom, until you see them in lights behind you!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I know, last thing I need right now is a ticket! The cops here are usually pretty cool though, they often will pay for the person behind them in drive throughs or buy your coffee if you're in line with them, help you to your car with groceries and stuff like that. I used to be good friends with a lot of them, but most of them moved away.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well good for you Lacie 

Dropped LG off to service another farm for a few weeks...we'll see how this goes...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I wish mud wasn't a thing! I don't really mind the rain that much, but why does it have to turn the property into a mud wallow! I can't even step out my door at this point without sinking into 8" of mud, not including the water sitting on top of it :GAAH: My seasonal creek is back in full force, flowing rapidly. Peoples houses are actually flooding. It was snowing and hailing and raining yesterday which just made a bigger mess. 
Can it be late spring yet???


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Side note, I started a puzzle and I had thought it was 4pm and decided to have a couple beers, then looked at the clock and its just now 12! I swear I looked at the clock hours ago and it was 1pm. I already started dinner too! :ROFL: I was only workimg on that stupid puzzle for a half hour and it felt like an eternity!
Waking up at 6 today really screwed everything up! :lol:


----------



## LuvMyNigies

Hi, sorry for butting in, but does anyone know the milk withdrawal time for Synanthic?:help:
Also, what happens when you drink milk before the milk withdrawal time is up?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oh no, I hate hate hate driving, that's what DH was for :lol:
> 
> How's the new job treating you, Dee? I imagine you're still busy as ever.


Yes! Wow, sorry for the delayed response lol! I'm pretty much unreachable from Thursday through Sunday until after 11 pm lol! Then on my days off I just hibernate :lol: still trying to get my life in order but I think I'm on the right track!

Btw, keep a Biagia doe!!!!


----------



## fayefaye

Haha last night we had really bad winds-enough to blow a big wooden board down- so we have our 6mo ND in the doggie pen and when the board fell he jumped on it and climed the fence funnest thing ever


----------



## NyGoatMom

LuvMyNigies said:


> Hi, sorry for butting in, but does anyone know the milk withdrawal time for Synanthic?:help:
> Also, what happens when you drink milk before the milk withdrawal time is up?


Hi!
This question would be best addressed in a new thread. You will reach more people that way and get more responses. This thread is for idle chat :lol:

I'd start a new thread in dairy diaries.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lacie...I hear ya about the mud...by actual spring maybe we'll be dry?? I so hate mud...washed my car for fifteen bucks yesterday, drove home and you wouldn't know I washed it :GAAH:


----------



## fayefaye

Haha last night we had really bad winds-enough to blow a big wooden board down- so we have our 6mo ND in the doggie pen and when the board fell he jumped on it and climed the fence funnest thing ever


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Going to Boston today  that will be fun!  I'm excited


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ooo...what for?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Just to hang out for the day, then a hockey game tonight, that was my BF's Christmas gift, we just wanted to make a day of it


----------



## NyGoatMom

Have fun! We went to the Aquarium this past summer


----------



## fayefaye

Haha last night we had really bad winds-enough to blow a big wooden board down- so we have our 6mo ND in the doggie pen and when the board fell he jumped on it and climed the fence funnest thing ever


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We ended up going to the Museum of Science 
We went to the aquarium over the summer too  lots of fun!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nice!! How was it? We almost went there too....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It was great  it's been a while since I've gone and they had new stuff so that was cool.
I'm hoping we can make it back down for a Whale Watch this summer, that is so much fun! And amazing to see the whales and dolphins!


----------



## fayefaye

Haha last night we had really bad winds-enough to blow a big wooden board down- so we have our 6mo ND in the doggie pen and when the board fell he jumped on it and climed the fence funnest thing ever


----------



## sassykat6181

Definitely go to Provincetown for a whale watch


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh wow, that's quite a drive haha! But I know he likes to avoid Boston, so we'll see  
Is it better than Boston Harbor? I've only done a whale watch once and it was out of there.


----------



## sassykat6181

I've done a few out of Ptown and they are always amazing. Totally worth it. Make a weekend of it and enjoy the cape


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sounds nice! I'll have to check it out for sure!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh man... baby fever is starting! And I won't get to cure it this year!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh no Skyla!!! That's awful  We'll have to post pics for you!~


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I told my friend who took my favorite that I'm coming to snuggle kids at her place! :lol: maybe borrow some at home lol

And yes! Lots of pics!! ;D


----------



## NyGoatMom

and we have a bug going through the house...high temps, congestion, coughing ...sigh

DD has been sick a week and DS has been sick almost as long and now I'm starting to feel crummy :GAAH:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That is not fun at all!
My mom hasn't been feeling too well lately.. that time of year 

The BF said no to borrowing baby goats and hiding them in my room  :lol: back to the drawing board! Hehe


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sorry your mom is ill too...it's so frustrating because I need to make lots of soap!

Awwww, maybe dress them in dog coats and tell him they're a new breed of puppy! :lol:


----------



## Goats Rock

We have an intestinal bug going around here. ( human type) DH had it. He wasn't happy! 12 min. between trips to the bathroom! Kids at schools are all sick too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My sister said she slept most of today... it's not fun... :/

Hahah!! Perfect!! :lol:

Not fun...


----------



## NyGoatMom

It does seem to be going around...ours is mostly respiratory....but it's causing me to miss two events this weekend that I do well at :/
On the other hand I will have plenty of time to watch my favorite movies from the 30's and 40's


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Everyone is getting sick around here too! I hope I can avoid it...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So I haven't been home the past two days besides to sleep for a few hours last night, my goodness! My cats wouldn't leave my side and were all over me lol and this is my dog currently... 















I think it's safe to say, I've been missed the past two days :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: :lol: That's so cute! Reminds me of my DD's dog when she comes home after being gone.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She's glued to me when I come home from work at night, lol! She's a silly girl  
And I'm really not sure why the cats like me so much haha!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I just saw this on FB...:lol:
http://worldofanimals.org/2016/08/0...lassic/?src=fbfan_54407&t=fbsub_worldofhorses


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That is fantastic!! Haha!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So, I had quite the day today! My BF proposed to me!  today was our anniversary, so that was special  he said he was going to propose on Valentine's Day, but couldn't wait anymore and did it today  I'm so excited!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Congratulations! That is wonderful!


----------



## margaret

Congratulations Skyla! That's awesome!


----------



## sassykat6181

Congrats Skyla!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Congrats!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thank you guys  it's super exciting!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Congrats Skyla arty: Beautiful ring too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks!

It is! He did a good job  
He was very worried I wouldn't like it lol  but it's beautiful! I love it


----------



## NyGoatMom

When is the date?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We haven't talked about dates or anything yet, we don't want to start planning right away. Want to get passed his sister's wedding in May, and then probably start actual planning around then. 
And I have a friend who's in Africa for the year, and I promised her if I got engaged while she was gone I'd wait for her to come home for the wedding  lol!


----------



## caprine crazy

I saw the pics on Snapchat and thought you'd probably post over here too. So I ran over here to congratulate you! That's so exciting! God bless you two!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! Yup! 

Thank you Kayla!  we are super excited  I pretty much didn't sleep last night and haven't stopped smiling since he got down on one knee


----------



## Goats Rock

Congratulations and best wishes for a wonderful life together!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Aww, that's wonderful  I'm happy for you!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thank you guys!


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Congrats !


----------



## MoonShadow

Awe, congratulations!!!!!:clap:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Skyla. do you ever hear from Trickyroo anymore?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thank you guys!  

No, we don't talk since she moved out here last spring. 
I believe she's living with her mom in NY


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Congrats Skyla!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh, too bad....she was so fun! Hope she's doing well...

Well tomorrow I should be making soap! Been sick all week and haven't gotten any products made so now I am way behind! I need to be way ahead by kidding time!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Lacie!

Yeah it is.. she was a lot of fun! 
Hopefully she is. She sold all her goats while she was living here, and I believe she moved in with her Mom in the city with her dogs and cats.

Hopefully you get caught up quickly!  I need to make more soap soon too... I have some Cherry almond I want to use


----------



## sassykat6181

Picked up my buck today


----------



## NyGoatMom

:lol: :lol: I was like...what the???


----------



## sassykat6181

I was in a goofy mood! Lol. They did an excellent job with him


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha!!! Love the first pic Kat!! Lol!
It looks like they did a fantastic job with him!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Looks great  

Ugh...since I've been sick my sleep schedule is way off...

As a side note...I cannot wait for spring!!


----------



## Goats Rock

What a nice buck! Congratulations! I was too busy to get to go out hunting this year. Guess I could have shot the does that hang out behind my barn, they sleep next to it when the wind blows, but that did not seem really sporting!


----------



## sassykat6181

Yeah, I didn't take any does this year. I saw this guy on the game camera once. He didn't come back around for 9 days.


----------



## Goatzrule

It took me a good second to realize it wasnt real when I saw it on facebook. Handsome guy


----------



## sassykat6181

My friend printed my game cam pics for a Xmas present.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That looks great Kat!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Very nice!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pretty sure my goats hate me know, I had to put the stud pony and my awful jerk mini cow in with them. 
Their pens are under water right now, but I should have let the mini drown! :lol: 
My little Pollymartin (Pollyanna, but I call her Pollymartin when she's bad, long story), got out onto the road RIGHT AFTER I let her out of her pen to take her to the goat pen, just made a b-line for it and jumped the gate into the road. 
So I had to chase the little jerk and I pulled a muscle tackling it on the pavement too! :lol: from my hip to my knee its like the worst charlie horse I've ever had :lol:

So the pony and jerk Pollymartin are enjoying all the goats hay, and the goats aren't thrilled to have to share their hay and house with the usurpers. Unfortunately for them it'll probably be their living arrangements until late March.


----------



## ksalvagno

Sounds like fun. I hope the pens dry up faster.


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Oh dear that sounds fun...

I just measured my barn and realized it is much much smaller than I thought it was


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Who wants to see my first ND kids? Everyone? Ok!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Aren't ND kids just the best?!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Yes! Yes they are! I just love them!!


----------



## goathiker

Ew gross


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Look at how cute


----------



## sassykat6181

So cute! Congrats


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ick! Nigerians! :lol: 

I just pulled an all nighter with a whelping, and tonight I have to drive to the airport at 3am! Waaaaaahh! :lol:


----------



## ThreeHavens

LIL PEANUTS <3 <3 They are so cute, congrats!


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

ah adorable!


----------



## MoonShadow

Awe, how super duper adorable!!!! 
Can't wait for my ND kids to get here, have to wait till the end of march!:sigh:


----------



## LuvMyNigies

Aw, they're so cute! Congrats!! :-D


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

What's that I heard from Jill and Lacie? Encore? Ok! If you insist!!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

The girl likes to sit on me


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Cute!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Not sure why it will only let me post 1 photo at a time...


----------



## sassykat6181

Anyone ever seen these little specks in an egg? A friend bought eggs from another farmer and this is how one egg looks.


----------



## ksalvagno

That is interesting.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Nd's are well....not gross ~but they do have big heads for their bodies :lol: and then they grow up to be obnoxious brats with barely any milk or meat :lol:

That egg is disgusting....I wouldn't get eggs there again but I'd tell the seller what I found.


----------



## Goatzrule

Someone is telling me that pygmy's can have blue eyes, im not 100% positive but i thought only nDs are able to have blue eyes


----------



## MoonShadow

Eww, never seen an egg like that!:-o 
Might be some type of parasite? I've read that if a chicken has a profuse number of parasites they can be expelled in their eggs. But ether way, really gross! Wounder what it could be!


If i'm correct blue eyes in pygmies is a fault. If they have blue eyes, they are not 100% pygmy.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It has never been harder to go to the airport!!!
I left with my sister at 2:30am this morning and the car died 3 miles before the airport! So it was 3:30am, we're on the side of interstate 5, decided to get out of the car and walk away from it in case it got hit since we didn't get very far off the side of the road. 
Didn't know who to call, because my oldest doesn't wake up until noon, DH lost his license before Christmas, and everyone else I know has crappy running vehicles. 
So we decided to first call a taxi to get this puppy to the airport, we made it in time, and had the driver take us back to the car.
Got back to the car at about 4:10am
We then called my sisters husband who was at work, only about 30 minutes away. Would not come help us because he didn't think they'd let him get off work so early!!! Basically just said that sucks, sorry, stay in the car, I *might* be able to come get you tonight after I get off at 7pm :hair:

At this point its pouring rain, we go back and sit in the car, and it was making sparking noises in the dash area. Not sure what that was about so to be on the safe side we get back out and walk back into the field away from the car.
As we were walking some car almost took ours out!! They cut in front of a semi and almost ran themselves off the road into the car, almost clipped it. Good thing we decided to get out!

So then we called a couple other people, no dice. At about 5am I break down and call DH for some way to help. He first freaked out and went into panic mode (like always), then was super mad we didn't take the expedition like he had told us to, then even more angry that we insisted the taxi driver take us back to the car instead of a hotel or restaurant to be safe... pretty sure he hated me then... then he calls me back a minute later, because guess what? I had the freaking keys to the expedition so he couldn't take that!! :GAAH: 
So I told him to go to our daughters house and wake her up. So he goes, wakes her up, by that time it was 6am so we've been standing in the wind and rain for about 2hrs already.
Daughter says her car won't make it that far, he calls me back to try and think of something else. He then had the idea to have me call his old boss, crying hysterically and asking if he could borrow a truck to come get us.

So I call into the office, crying but couldn't work up to hysterics (it's hard enough to realistically fake cry!), and tell them what happened, that DH worked there for 23yrs is there anything they can do, the lady said she'd try and get a hold of the boss and see what they could do. She called back about a 20 minutes later and said the boss was on his way down with a truck and had a guy following to bring him back.
Now again, his old boss is fully aware DH lost his license, that's why he had to get laid off. When he showed up at the house with the truck he just threw DH the keys and said be quick but don't get caught.
So now that DH had a way to get to us, he flew outta there the moment he had the keys in his hand. 
We're 70 miles from home and he got there in 45 minutes, not exactly safe driving for someone without a license or driving in the pouring rain.
When he got there we had been in the rain for about 4hrs at that point, freezing, soaked to the bone and soooo sorry we didn't take the expedition! 

I did buy him an apology lunch for making him run to our daughters house in the rain, freak out about not being able to help, risking him getting caught and going to jail for driving without a license (twice, had to come back with the expedition and car trailer--I can't tow things as well as him), and making him have to go through the awkwardness of dealing with his boss. 
I did also mention at least 3000 times that I was sorry :lol:
I also asked a bunch of times if he hated me, he either laughed or didn't say anything--it's unclear if he hates me right now, but he obviously still loves me enough to save me, every time, without fail :lol:

But what should have been a 3hr trip, turned into a 10hr day of it! Never again unless it's a rental I'm taking to the airport. Also, this was not the first time I've been stranded on the way to the airport! :lol:

Should also mention that in the 4hrs we were out there in the rain, not ONE cop or chp passed us!!! Got a lot of people honking as they went by, but not one helpful person!


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Wow, glad you made it home safe!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

That sounds like an awful day Lacie... glad everyone is safe!..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It was terrible, I think I'm getting an ear infection and my lung vomit is back in full force. I feel like I'm drowning!


----------



## Goatzrule

What worming schedule do you guys use for your herds? Or do you wait until they need it?


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Wait till they need it based on symptoms or fecal analysis


----------



## NyGoatMom

Omgosh Lacie...that's awful! Hope that puppy was sold as gold :lol:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Goatzrule said:


> What worming schedule do you guys use for your herds? Or do you wait until they need it?


Please no goat related questions on this thread! We promised to quit or we'll get shut down 

Lacie - Yikes, what an ordeal!! Glad y'all are all ok


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well she made it to Maine just fine, they absolutely love her. Here's a couple pics. Still not sure if it was worth it though, I know she would have sold to a local with no problem!


----------



## sassykat6181

What a cute little thing she is. Sorry for all your trouble. It seems like she has a nice home though


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ugh... wedding planning is stressful! And I've got nothing planned!! Haha! I think it's everyone on me asking me this and that and my fiancé and I haven't decided on all the fine details yet  blah!


----------



## Goats Rock

DH and I are old, he is in his 60's and I am younger! We just went to a justice of the peace in another state, paid $80 and married! No hassle no nonsense! Lol. But, it was not our first marriages, either. 
Good luck with all the planning!


----------



## sassykat6181

We were living in Florida, attending college, so we eloped in Key West. Highly recommended


----------



## goathiker

We had a small church wedding that satisfied my mother lol 
I was 17 and not pregnant. We've been together 33 years.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We are having a very small church ceremony, with just family, and my very close friend, and then a 'bigger' reception... which will still be small, lol! It's just stressful with everyone asking me about this and that, that's all the planning we've really done so far haha! Besides me knowing I'm going to have sunflowers, and the bridesmaids dresses will be burgundy.... there has been no other planning at all lol
We both want very small, so that is a good thing  lol! I think it's our families that want more lol

We are going to Florida in May and have jokingly said we will elope down there haha! It's becoming more tempting :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

It worked out great for us. Low expense too. We mailed out "surprise" notices to friends and family and they ended up sending back cards with money. We saved it all, then went on a week long belated honeymoon to Alaska when we finished school


----------



## Goats Rock

Elope and then have a small reception! Lol


----------



## ThreeHavens

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> We are having a very small church ceremony, with just family, and my very close friend, and then a 'bigger' reception... which will still be small, lol! It's just stressful with everyone asking me about this and that, that's all the planning we've really done so far haha! Besides me knowing I'm going to have sunflowers, and the bridesmaids dresses will be burgundy.... there has been no other planning at all lol
> We both want very small, so that is a good thing  lol! I think it's our families that want more lol
> 
> We are going to Florida in May and have jokingly said we will elope down there haha! It's becoming more tempting :lol:


Congrats, Skyla!

Wow, everyone my age (and younger now!) is getting married! Crazy! :shocked:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh Kat lucky you! I want to go to Alaska so badly! But the long/multiple flights make me not want to... I'm very nervous about flying to FL... idk how I feel about Alaska haha!

Thank you D!!  it's very exciting! 
Gosh I know what you mean! Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I am having a week of all weeks, I just want to cry and throw up. Aside from the stranded business in Wednesday, I have a litter of rejected puppies I'm bottle feeding, Roo very suddenly and unexpectedly died Thursday night, my little bitty chihuahua had the worst seizure yesterday I thought he was going to die too and some dog(s) tried to kill my goats at 1:30 this morning. I woke up to them screaming bloody murder so I ran out, saw no dog by the time I got out there, but Coup is absolutely maimed. She has probably 50 spots where her skin is ripped open, varying from a half inch to about 3 inches per spot. Her back legs, flanks, belly, ribs, armpits, rump and part of her neck is all tore up. I'm fully expecting her to die too at this point.


----------



## ksalvagno

That is so horrible. I'm so sorry.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh no Lacie! I am so sorry  That's awful....No idea why Roo died? And are you sure it wasn't coyotes that got the goat? Praying she makes it for you....I am so very sorry


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Aw man Lacie  Praying for you


----------



## NyGoatMom

Well...here we are today...and I have a leaky roof in my dining room too...I hate home repairs!


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Oh dear! I'm so sorry  I hope she pulls through


----------



## sassykat6181

So sorry lacie!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thank you everyone :hug: 
I really have no idea what happened with Roo. It was about 11pm and that's not usually when I let the dogs out to potty, I usually let them out at about 9pm because I go to bed shortly after these days, but I was up feeding the pups. 
The crate she slept in at night is in the bedroom, so I was able to see her while I was feeding the pups. She was laying down and she started panting all of a sudden, sat up and then jumped up and stood at the crate door.
I thought it was a little odd, but maybe she just really had to go potty or something, so I opened the door and she staggered out like she was weak/drunk, vomited all over the floor, collapsed, vomited more and started convulsing and seizing up.
Extremely rapid heart beat like a humming bird, then she stopped breathing and her heart beat started fading out.
All of this happened in about 5 minutes time from the time I let her out until the time she stopped breathing and moving. 

I think she had a heart attack or something along those lines. It was very sudden and completely out of nowhere. She was fine all day, fine when I put her up and fine a half hour before when I went to go get the bottle and everything ready for the pups.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And as far as Coup goes, I don't know what to do for her insane amount of wounds. I can't possibly keep them all clean and they're just everywhere. 
She's very stiff tonight, doesn't want to move, not interested in anything really. 

I don't think it was coyotes, they don't generally come up to the house and I haven't even heard any around in a while--everyone up here shoots them. 
My neighbors all have dogs that get out and run loose pretty often though, and they have come up to the house and stalked around the goat pen before.


----------



## NyGoatMom

That must have been heartbreaking to see...I'm so sorry....

As for the dogs. start shooting...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Coup is doing a little better today, she's up and walking a bit, eating too. Hopefully she makes it, it seems more promising today.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Good, glad to hear. Did you feel the need to start her on antibiotics, bcomplex and such?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Such a yucky weekend.....all this snow and a leaking roof are a pain. I told the DH he needed to get heated wires for the edges but he didn't and now it's a mess! :GAAH: Finally slowing down some tonight as my son shoveled off where and what he could, and yesterday my DD hacked all the ice off the edges of the roof on one side, while DH did the other. I was just glad this year it wasn't me...lol...I really need to get my butt in gear and push product so I can fix this joint! Right now we have 1/2 the living room done and now I have to switch gears to fixing the roof over half the house and then gutting ( and I mean gutting) the dining room and doing a total overhaul so I can use it for my soaping area.
Anyone else get frustrated with their home purchase like me? If I'd have known then.......:lol: Well, hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm actually out of syringes and can't buy any at the moment, so even if I wanted to put her on antibiotics etc, I can't right now. But she's been up and nibbling hay today, better than she was yesterday. 

And I totally understand the house situation! I honestly have grown to hate this place, wish I was still in my other house! At least then I'd have barns and a garage, and less neighbors... :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Man Lacie...it has been tough for you  I'm so sorry you are dealing with all of this!

As for the house thing....you should see the size of the icicles hanging from my roof...they almost hit the ground. :/ and thick!! It's going to flood my house again when it warms up again... :GAAH:


----------



## Luckthebuck234

I hope she keeps getting better! hugs :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh no, I don't do icicles, or snow, excessive rain, hail, tornadoes, or any other catastrophic death weather :lol: 

I'd be out there with a chainsaw removing those things if they're gonna flood the house! Flooding outside is one thing, but not in the house, that's crossing the line! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahaha...I should get a pic for you...just thinking of you out there with a chainsaw cracks me up :lol:
We definitely need to put a new roof on this spring...at least on that side of the house. The problem is in how they built it...and the fact there is no ventilation in the attic among many other things they did wrong!


----------



## margaret

Oh gosh Lacie, so sorry
Hope Coup pulls through for you.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well if we get into things done wrong.... I have a roof on my roof..... so much ventilation in the attic that rain blows in and then that first roof leaks. The vent over the stove goes absolutely nowhere, its run into the cupboard above it.
I have a closet that goes into the back of the pantry because it was supposed to be a stairway.
The house itself is sideways, my front door faces the neighbor to my left and the back door faces the neighbor to my right. So when you look up the driveway you see the end of the house, which has absolutely no windows because my dad was afraid of being shot through a window by one of his many enemies. 
Very narrow hallways and rooms, the back of the house was actually the beginning of it. The back bedrooms used to be the garage and kitchen. There were no doors or trim when I moved in. 
The hot water pipes I swear are wrapped around 10 times, it literally takes 15 minutes or more for hot water to reach the kitchen. 
The insulation in the walls is also accompanied by beer cans, random scrap blocks of wood and broken sheet rock.
And many other things I'm forgetting I'm sure. It's an odd house :lol:


----------



## Goats Rock

Oh wow, your house is interesting, for sure! At least you don't have a boring life! ( most goat people don't!)


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Wow, our issues don't seem so bad anymore :shocked:

Our fireplace got brick put in and then a cook stove put in front. 

The porch was a late addition and the windows are totally off. 

There's about fifty layers of paint everywhere. 

We have custom windows and cabinets that are extremely quirky. Antique handles on the cabinets and no blinds could ever work on the windows. 

The cabinets are painted inside an out and paint chips get everywhere. 

Dad went through the wall of the linens closet to get to the plumbing behind the bathtub. The cat got in and we later found her trying to get back out via the air vent. What the heck?

The inside of that same closet has random plywood screwed everywhere. If you take it all off, there's siding that was there before the bathroom and mud room were added. 

The attic was finished and everything, but they didn't put in any insulation. 

The washing machine doesn't drain into the septic, it has it's own little spout way off elsewhere and empties straight into the ground. As I recall, that's not legal. 

The well is half inside the mudroom and half outside. 

At one point someone took out a bunch of walls and left random wall segments on the edges. 

The floor isn't level at all. And if you spill liquid, it eventually disappears. 

There's a brand new patch of wood flooring in the kitchen next to the wall it shares with the bathroom. The theory is the shower leaks :lol:


----------



## fayefaye

I bred a doe Nov. 2. She has a bagged udder and is very vocal. She almost seems in labor. Could it be? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

fayefaye said:


> I bred a doe Nov. 2. She has a bagged udder and is very vocal. She almost seems in labor. Could it be? Thanks in advance!





Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Please no goat related questions on this thread! We promised to quit or we'll get shut down


It'd be best to start a new thread about your doe


----------



## fayefaye

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> It'd be best to start a new thread about your doe


@suzanne_Tyler WDYM shut down


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

If you go a little ways back (or maybe it's a lot, we like to chat :lol this thread was almost closed because a lot of us would just ask our goat related questions here, instead of posting a new thread. It's a lot easier and faster, but good information and such should be more easily accessible in the forums. Then we all begged and pleaded and promised to quit. So anyways, now we just have to keep the thread on non-goaty subjects or else


----------



## NyGoatMom

Omgosh :lol: You guys have me laughing! I'm so glad I'm not the only one with a totally messed up house :lol:

Every room needs to be completely gutted down to joists and studs...then we work on those that need it lol and then we start back up...So far we have done 2 1/2 rooms. Now we will be doing 1/2 the roof ...or more if I sell a whole lotta soaps and lotions :lol:
Good thing I spent today making 7 batches!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

goathiker said:


> Okay guys, the consensus is that you can keep your thread IF it is chat, brags, and complaints. Goat health and care questions _must_ be directed to the forum. If a member insists on answers, flag the post and I'll move it to it's own new thread for them.
> Please understand that I am not the boss here. Each moderator has directions from the Admin and the Admin take their orders from the owners. I am happy that we will not lose the thread as I feel like I have built friendships here.


This was the ultimatum.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh my gosh, I just remembered my last house used to get bats in the attic all the time, and they'd fly through the house. My son was terrified of bats at the time, probably because I told him they were vampire bats that were going to suck out all his blood if he was bad :lol: 
Only slight emotional scarring, but he's fine now, not afraid of bats anymore so everything worked out.

The last house also has two wells, and one happened to be under the porch that DH fell through (that's how we found out we had two wells :lol: ), anyways that house used to be where the post office was, rumor has it there's a bunch of gold coins under the house or in the well, I don't know. Some guy robbed someone way back and dumped the coins there, so they say. Someone found a coin in the driveway there once though, so maybe some truth to it after all. 

And then, that one awful time I lived in Baker, Oregon, that I never speak of because it was awful... I bought a old two story house that used to be a dance hall. Super cool old house, not really sure WHY on earth I bought it, it was so drafty you could practically see daylight through the walls, newspaper covered the holes, it was always so freaking cold no matter how hot you got the fire it didn't make a difference. We all slept on the floor in the living room by the fire so we didn't freeze to death. Every day I tried to start the car but it was always too cold to start, the day it finally did we left and came back down here :lol:
Left all my stuff in the house too, didn't care, I sold it for 10k shortly after :lol:


----------



## margaret

Sounds nice:lol:
I'm suddenly thankful for our house.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, in hindsight I'm bad at picking houses :lol: all the ones I used to rent had ghosts too. One used to do laundry, the other was always slamming cupboards, while another threw a box of books out of the closet nightly. 
And then the creepy ones that would sit on your bed while you were trying to sleep... fun times :lol:


----------



## margaret

I'd keep the one that did laundry:lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My hand feels so naked! 
My ring lost one of the tiny diamonds so it's getting fixed and I won't have it back till Friday..


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahahahaha :lol: Lacie...your houses sound like mine (well, not the ghost parts) but as we speak DH is planning on how to take the dining room ceiling down tomorrow night before it falls down! Stupid ice has done so much damage and we have done the best we can to get it off the roof, but when you get all of winter in one week...it's a bit much! Sooooo....as I said...new roof and dining room for spring/summer?? Depends on sales how far we get :/

Skyla, at least you didn't lose the ring!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

This is true! :lol: 
He got it insured for that reason, said it was bound to happen lol! He knows me well  but I don't see how I'll loose it, it's on my had at all times! So I should be good lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Omg! I missed so much again! I'm so sorry about Roo and Coup Lacie.. I hope Coup continues to get stronger


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hi Dee!

Off to the market...praying for good sales today. I hate to get up early and have bad sales :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Thanks Dee, Coup does seem to be doing a bit better. Sometimes she doesn't want to walk, but other times she'll make the journey to the feeder. 

I'm now almost completely disbursing my horses and cows. I never thought I would sell Annabelle, but she just left last night with her baby. Very sad moment for me, I really liked Annabelle. 
My cow horse Prissy left yesterday as well, she might come back for the summer though and leave again in the winters. 
I've got 8 other horses for sale right now. Couple pairs, and some young fillys ready to start, and the pony stallion. The oldest mare I'm giving away for free. There's a lady who wants to look at her today and possibly take her home on Monday, fingers crossed. 

After I get those 8 gone I will have 4 left, and 2 cows, 5 goats and that's it aside from some dogs. 
It's going to look so empty out there with just my two big appys, a little pony and a pony cross, plus one cow when she goes out there. 
I'm used to no less than 10 horses out there, sometimes almost 30.... 4 is just bizarre to me.


----------



## Goats Rock

It is so hard to get rid of a animals. But, now you will have more time and money! (I'm trying to look at the bright side for you!)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi Stephanie! :wave:
Lacie I'm glad coup is still hanging in there. I couldn't imagine having that many horses! Goats are so much easier and I only like having a few of them around lol!

The wind almost took my house away yesterday but we are still here! Luckily non of the dwarves flew away either :lol:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

NyGoatMom said:


> Hi Dee!
> 
> Off to the market...praying for good sales today. I hate to get up early and have bad sales :lol:


I hope you do well! I used to have an etsy shop and would go to craft fares occasionally. I know the feeling


----------



## ThreeHavens

Hope coup continues to recover, Lacie. If you think there was a chance of coyotes, you may want to vaccinate her for rabies.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lacie you will feel so much less stress though after a bit...and you'll still have your favorites! Besides, think about how much less poop you'll have


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks Suzanne! It was a really good market yesterday! We have a huge Farmers Market weekly here. There are over 80 vendors and we get thousands of people weekly....in the summer sometimes there are over 15,000 people that come to market!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Let me know when you see how many power poles snapped in half.. :think: :-o


----------



## sassykat6181

Yikes! What happened?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

3. What happened??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Too much wind.. our power went out twice last week.. this one took out the local grocery store and miles of houses and other stores..


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

So how many poles snapped?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> So how many poles snapped?


5 but there are only 4 in the pic and one right next to me


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Ugh what a day! Another dead truck and a blown tranny in the Expedition..... not happy at all. 

In other news, Coup is doing better.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Well that's good


----------



## NyGoatMom

Dee, that's crazy!
So glad Coup is doin g better Lacie...

As for me, I'm sad as I have to leave my 6 month old grandson tomorrow and go back home from Va to NY....he's so sweet!!!

It's also a ten hour drive O.0


----------



## sassykat6181

Identify possible worm please - before I freak out. Lol
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=191041


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

:? Sorry Kat.. no idea..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Anyone want to talk about fat dogs? Lol!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Hahaha. Sure! Not that I know anything my about dogs :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

I saw a really fat dog last week, it waddled! I try to keep mine in good shape


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have a couple fat ones! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And then I also have the athletes of the crew, gotta have balance you know :lol: I just have a 24/7 "snack bucket" as I call it, out for the dogs, they eat whenever. However half of them have really abused the use of the snack bucket lately, they aren't getting out to run with all this rain, so they eat more than they usually do. 
Come late spring they'll all be fit as fiddles, in tip top shape! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

My old guy is kinda fat but my bullys are in pretty good coyote chasing shape


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just realized Babette and Biagia are due in 14 & 18 days.... :shock: how'd that happen!?! Babs looks like crap right now too, picky thing.


----------



## NyGoatMom

How's Coup?
As for fat dogs....ours aren't fat, although they do fluctuate in weight some. Sometimes heavier and sometimes thinner, but never really fat.

Can't wait for this wicked cold snap to end...


----------



## Goats Rock

I'm gonna grumble about the giraffe that is due anytime at that little Adventure Park. I guess her name is "April". Anyway, I wasted about 5 min. of my life yesterday watching the video feed of her and a person cleaning her pen. 

They were sweeping the shavings (?) into a pile. The cleaner never looked where that giraffe was- he (she?) had his back to her the entire time. April was in a tizzy, swishing her tail back and forth in a really aggravated way. 

Now, I am not an expert on giraffes by any means, but, I do know animals. Wild animals are unpredictable, pregnant ones more so. Putting yourself between a pregnant, agitated, huge wild animal and your exit with your back to said animal is just plain dumb! I keep an exit open between me and my bucks, and they are not "wild" beasts, just horny idiots. 

Another question about April! Giraffes have long necks to eat high up stuff, right? So why do they throw hay on the floor in her small pen? These type of things irritate me. Wild animals don't belong in petting zoos. They need room to at least run and pretend they are not captured. Ok, end of rant.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I was just trying to think about weight loss for a chubby pup  lol!
Came up with a plan for my Fiancé's dog.. got him to switch foods and lower the amount some  so that should help lol!
My 10yr old Golden is a bit of a chubby girl lol, it's hard with her, she gains and looses so easily! We have to be careful when we cut her back and then try to keep her at a good weight cause she will just loose it all, and same with trying to get her to gain weight... lol that's a little tougher, but once she gains it... 
So she stays a bit on the chubby side lol! 

My BC is an easy one to keep at a good weight though  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I fee you on the wild animal thing... honestly you should never turn your back on a large animal.. in guilty of it, lol! But if you have an agitated one, keep an eye on it...


----------



## Goats Rock

Tractor Supply sells a decent dog food for fat dogs, "Healthy Weight" formula. It is in their 4-Health line. It's helped our chubby Border Collie slim down and also keeps our old dog looking good.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He was feeding Blue Buffalo, he switched her to Acana, I think the lower carbohydrates will help keep that fat off of her, along with a smaller amount of food.  

It works out if that food works for her, my Border Collie is on it, so when I move in it will be much easier to feed one food, instead of two! And mine can't eat anything else... she's super sensitive to foods...

That and we both work at a feed store, and get a real good discount, so we buy food from work. Lol! I also too dress with freeze dried raw food too, his doesn't get it often, (until I move in haha, then she will lol!) but once in a while he gives it to her.. and I give it to her here and there..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Coup is doing well now, still tender in spots, but definitely a lot better than she was.

In other news, I love having a vet in the family. Paid $100 to have him geld the palomino this morning! A lot better than the $500 every other vet charges!


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Glad to hear coup seems well. That was awful.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Who's the vet in the family? I want one!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

DH's nephew  he was doing small animals at one of the clinics, but he's going to be a mobile large animal vet half the week and do small animals the other half at a different clinic.


----------



## MoonShadow

Glad to hear about Coup, glad he's doing better!
Lucky, I want a vet in the family, That would make life so much easier!! Haha

Had a echocardiogram at Children's Hosp yesterday,everything went well, heart is still ticking fine and no new abnormality's, very happy about that!!!
Since I'll be 21 this year, and have to leave Children's, I met with my new U-Dub med center doctor. She was very nice and straightforward. No tiptoeing around my condition, which I very much like. Learned some new and interesting stuff about my condition, that my previous doctor/s where not as straightforward about, which kinda miffs me a bit because this info was kinda IMPORTANT to know, but such is life I guess! 
My new doc did basically tell me that being a mainly plant based vegetarian, for me, was a good thing. Basically, I'm not eating high fat/cholesterol foods that can overall cause more damage and/or stress to my heart down the line!! Honestly, that was a first for me. Most doctors just complain about protein intake(which I get plenty of btw). Lol 
Another lovely thing Is she travels around to different clinics in the area, so I no longer have to talk the long trip to Seattle(for the most part, U-Dub tends to want to run weird/new tests on you) Anyways, overall good experience. Glad she knows whats she's doing!

In other news 16 days till Jane kids, getting nervous!!!!!!!!

Is is weird that I'm thinking about breeding purebred papered cats, like one batch of kittens a year. Ether a Siamese or Persian. Don't really know why. . . maybe it's because I like cats and need a way to justify getting just one more.:slapfloor:


----------



## fayefaye

First kidding season and have 7 babies on the way


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Glad you found a good doctor! They're hard to come by!

Well, I bought a truck today.... :lol: its a 73 chevy cheyanne. It runs well, brand new tires, 4x4 works great and I don't have to smog it. DH drove it home, as illegal as that was, he was less likely to get pulled over in that than my daughters camaro :lol:
I also used my negotiator skills and talked him down from $3500 to $1500! :greengrin: I was finally able to get out on the back 40 to get wood!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've decided that I need to redo the goat pen fence, I honestly don't know why they humor me.... it's literally less than a foot tall in spots :lol: even the buck never gets out :lol:
But I'm cutting the pen in half, going to do wood posts with combo panels so dogs cant get in and kids can't get out, and a top rail maybe so the horses and cows can't smash the top of the panels down.
If only posts weren't $12 each and the panels weren't $40 each...... ugh! Even the boards are $6 each! I need like 24 panels, 40 posts and 40 boards give or take... 
Perhaps something to do next month.... at least I can put the posts and boards on my home depot card and pay it off later. 
I racked it up to like $3000 last time I used it and they only wanted $25 a month payments, such good, trusting people :lol:


----------



## goathiker

So apparently I'm a medical mystery lol.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Do you have a 3rd lung? Heart on the wrong side? Details! :lol:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Speaking of medical mysteries. My great aunt's heart beats backwards. She's like, 70 now. Supposedly she should've died before birth.


----------



## goathiker

I have a Macular hole in my left eye that should have destroyed the sight completely. 
After I got my check up for new glasses today I told the doctor about it because he wasn't my normal gal. 
He said it was" really strange" that I could still see at all with that eye, much less as well as I do.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well I suppose you should count yourself lucky then. I'm afraid my eyesight is gonna go completely one day, its not that likely though, but with my luck it'll happen :lol: 
But if it makes you feel better I have a lovely creeping scar tissue problem that could/might one day kill me, it's flared up again recently too..... nothing can be done about it though, so oh well :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181

We used to get used cedar posts from the local tobacco orchard. They use big long ones and when they break off at the ground, you still get a good 8 feet out of them. We'd pick them up for $3-4 each. 

I learned while pregnant with my daughter that my two kidneys are attched to each other. They thought at first they were just squished to one side, but after I had her I went in for another ultrasound and sure enough, they are attached and on one side.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yeah, I'm going to see if one of DH's mill buddy's will sell some rough ones for cheap. Worth a shot anyway.

That's odd, your kidneys must just be lonely :lol:

7 days until Babette is due and 11 for Biagia. 33 for Delilah and like 50 or something like that for Coup if she's bred :lol:
Biagia has Babette trumped in the udder department already, easily has 3x the udder right now. Babs is pretty thin, so she doesn't have much going on this year yet.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I haven't milked my new goat yet, I should probably do that and see how she is.. her kids are getting so big!! I don't even remember how old they are lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well that's a good thing you haven't killed her yet :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol woops! Fixed that sentence! Stupid autocorrect :eyeroll: I milked her yesterday and got about an ounce :lol: darn kids are taking everything!!!


----------



## sassykat6181

Haha! I thought that was pretty funny! Hadn't killed her yet


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well you never know :lol: Still waiting patiently for kids, Babs due in 5 and Biagia due in 9. Hoping for does


----------



## MoonShadow

Saw the "hadn't killed her yet" the other day. Thought, she must be a horrible goat and you had just decided to eat her. Lol xD

Jane's due in 11 days. Her udder is starting to develop. SO CUTE!!! I can tell it's going to be gorgeous, the shape and attachment is already looking nice! Feel bad for her though, she's fatter then she's ever been. Lol Carrying 2+ can't be a fun job!! Haha


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I just got back from the feed store, I walked in with $0.00 and drove out with 6 bales of alfalfa, 40lbs of puppy food, and a case of wormer :lol:
I was expecting Scotty or Russell to be in there so I could just ask to get a credit on it and things would be all fine and dandy, but there was some young guy in there with a scraggly short super blonde beard, couldnt have been more than 20yrs old, he just started working there or something.... it made getting stuff harder than it needed to be! :lol:
It took so much of my persuasion skills to talk him into letting me drive off with everything without paying for it. He REALLY was not sure about it, but it worked out, I got what I wanted and everyone is happy :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

So, wish me luck next month, I'm shipping some puppies to the other end of the U.S, so far one to New Jersey and one to New York. 
I already asked my sister if she'd be willing to be my I-5 buddy again :ROFL:


----------



## sassykat6181

Did she scream NO and run the other direction!?! Good luck on your next adventure....can't wait to hear all about it. Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Surprisingly no! :lol: She said, and I quote "Oh my gosh, I'll TOTALLY be your I-5 buddy again!" :lol:
At least this time like 20 people I know told me they live like 5 minutes from the airport should we ever be stranded there again, so that's nice, would have been good to know last time :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Waiting on Biagia to kid, just checked her an hour ago, still has ligs but they're getting soft, day 152 today.
Babette had a doe kid early friday morning, here's a crap pic couple hrs after she was born. Not a bad looking kid though 
Delilah is due on Easter and I might be done after that, still can't tell if Coup is bred.


----------



## margaret

Pretty!


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Nice doeling! Are you retaining her?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

look who decided to show up...


----------



## Emzi00

Hey Sarah!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I know I haven't been on in like what, at least a year? :roll: and I miss you guys, I really do! But I'm super distraught, looking for advice. My doe Gilly (What a strange blessing given names are) miscarried last year about 6 weeks before her due date (give or take two weeks, we were pretty unsure when she was due, she doesn's show her heats well). We had just bought her in the summer so I figured she had gotten rammed and that caused her to miscarry twins. They were hairless, so I'm pretty confident they must have been stillborn. It sucked, but I brushed it off, ready to try again this year. BB, my other doe, kidded about two weeks or so after Gilly's miscarriage with no problems to two pretty big bucklings. 

Now this year rolls around, went down to the barn for chores today, and lo and behold. She miscarried. Again. Am I doing something wrong? I don't think she would have gotten rammed. She's gotten to be "accepted" into the herd now... But it just puzzles me, especially since BB didn't miscarry, so it's not a herdspread thing. The spring before I bought her she successfully kidded twin does. Any insight? Any suggestions? I'm at a loss here and I'm pretty down about the whole deal, especially because I'm not even 100% sure if BB took or not, and if she did, I'm probably looking at a single buckling. :sigh: Help would be appreciated...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emzi00 said:


> Hey Sarah!


:wave: :hug: missed you!


----------



## Goatzrule

Guys I got a job! But not just any job, no. I got a job on a goat dairy. They are milking about 60 goats hoping to go up to 80-100. Billions of babies. Excited to start, couldnt ask for a better job there are somethings i hope might be able to change or at least talk about but 60 goats, i have never seen that many in my life! And they consider their farm small...and dad said working with the animals would never get me a job


----------



## margaret

Kelsie that's awesome!! I would love a job like that!
Hey Sarah!


----------



## sassykat6181

Yay Kelsie congrats!!

Littlegoatgirl- best to start a new thread, we're not allowed to talk goat health on the chat


----------



## Goats Rock

Little goat girl, hi! I didn't know you can't talk goats here! So I won't. I'll say maybe check for Chlamidea in that one specific creature!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sarah!!!!!!! :hug:


----------



## fayefaye

Hi! I would like to introduce myself. I am Faye! I have 7 goats. 2 are due in 4 days!! So that is me! Anyone else here starting out? -(please respond, I am having trouble with the app and I don't know if people can see my posts or not)-❤


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I can see your post 
Welcome to the goat world!!


----------



## teejae

Ok a very non goaty subject, we are just south of Tropical Cyclone Debbie who is as we speak lashing our Queensland coast!! The cyclone is a category 3 winds up to 275 Klm per hour very nasty destructive winds I'm watching news now and trees down roofs off and areas flooding.The area where cyclone is on the coast a beautiful tourist destination and a big sugar cane and tropical fruit growing area. Here we are getting some wind and heavy rain. My husband came home to swap cars and I packed a bag for them as he was going to pick up our daughter from school early just in case they couldn't get across our creek.As it turned out they are stuck out☹ Yes we are used to this now we have been through a few cyclones.The unusual thing is the cyclone hit the coast during the day!Most of them hit during the night or early hours.Its still raging now more than 50,000 homes are without power Debbie isn't done with us yet! Years ago we had been through a cyclone here very scary. Teejae


----------



## sassykat6181

Hoping you, your family, and animals stay safe


----------



## ksalvagno

Hope you and your family do just fine through that.


----------



## teejae

We are ok still getting thunderstorms and very humid.My computer has spat the dummy so can't post any photos but we have local flooding and wet goats who aren't happy and wet chickens. But I shouldn't complain because it's been so dry to the point of wondering if we were heading into drought.
So the poor people up in Nth Queensland have been hammered the place is a mess crops lost houses destroyed no power or clean drinking water. Tourists are also stuck on Islands and boats lost or sunk as the had come adrift from their moorings sunk or smashed against rocks.The clean up will be a long time and Aust. Army are now on their way to help .
Where we live a thunderstorm is brewing so I have to go shut everything up and hopefully we don't lose power and now pouring rain,teejae


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Oh wow, praying y'all will be ok!


----------



## ksalvagno

Glad you are ok. Hope it stays that way.


----------



## teejae

Omg what a mess! Had a massive storm pass over no power here.Saw a large tree come down and lots of big branches flying past. We have had over 300ml of rain so that's 25 ml to 1 inch. Just went out now to see if goats are ok they are and we're eating fallen branches My husband is still stuck out so went to work anyway,he works for local Council. All schools have been closed today and tomorrow so he took our daughter to her best friends place. They will be happy about no school tomorrow as well. If it looks like clearing a bit later I'll go for a walk to see if there is any other damage or trees down. Hopefully the power will be back on soon. This has been the worst weather Storm we have ever seen! Police have asked people to stay indoors because of flooding and major highways cut. Yay!! Powers back on I can have a coffee now ☕ Thanks all for best wishes teejae


----------



## fayefaye

Oh so sorry! I know for a fact if school were closed for 2 days I would be happy. Our school was closed for water issues for a week!


----------



## fayefaye

GUYS THIS IS AN EMERGENCY. A BABY GOATS LIFE DEPENDS ON YOU. PLEASE GO TO MY FORM. Sick baby


----------



## fayefaye

Hello?


----------



## Goats Rock

Tee jay, I sure hope things are better for you all!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So, doing some packing for my trip to FL... I'm packing my shampoo and such in my suitcase, but should I pack the small travel size ones in my carry on too? 
I'm worried my luggage will get lost  haha!


----------



## sassykat6181

I never worry about lost luggage. I do however put all liquids in a Ziploc bag since the pressure tends to make them leak.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yeah, I did plan to bag them so I don't get soap on my clothes, I suppose I won't pack them in my carry on then, just my make up and a few other things... I've ever only flown once and I was four, so I have no clue what I'm doing haha! I'm slightly freaking out lol!


----------



## sassykat6181

Mel had a single doe this morning at 230. Big baby too. She came out with one leg back. Mel did good though 
So in 5 years she's had 8 does, no bucks. She was huge and I was hoping for twins. Guess I'll be milking one side again


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Where are the photos?!??! :camera:


----------



## sassykat6181

Her ears are frosted and a band across her nose , typical from her sire markings 
She's very flashy and has some white whiskers under her chin. She weighed 4.75#


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Aww, she is cute!!!!  Are you keeping her?


----------



## sassykat6181

Nope. My goal is first generation minilamanchas 
We still have our original 2 Nigerian does, they won't go anywhere  My three lamancha does will be ready to breed this fall for our minis. Can't wait. Our first farm born minilamancha had two does last week and it's going to be hard not to keep them, especially the cutie with elf ears. But my long term plan is 50/50 minilamanchas for my milking/cheese making business I would love to start up


----------



## sassykat6181

My phone up and died a few days ago. I have the insurance on it so they sent me a new one....thankfully. But I can't get any of my contacts or info to load from the Google cloud thing. So frustrating. Looks like I'll be calling Verizon for help tomorrow.


----------



## teejae

I'm back Place was a mess with trees down, huge gum trees across our track. Took ages to clear them off with chainsaws.My arms felt like lead weights and my back ached but it's all done So went into town for a beer and hot chips Gee I slept well that night! So the past few days I've been fence checking and everywhere you look there's trees down but we're OK Teejae


----------



## sassykat6181

Glad to hear you made out well


----------



## ksalvagno

Glad you are ok.


----------



## fayefaye

Does anyone know any soap resipies that don't take long to mature?


----------



## catharina

My husband was a member of a soap making forum. soapmaking.chatboard.org

No idea if it's still going though, that was years ago. They had lots of experienced soap makers & really helpful advice. He got good recipes from them & the soap sold really quickly.


----------



## sassykat6181

Unless you want to do melt & pour, cold process takes about 6 weeks to cure


----------



## fayefaye

Thanks!


----------



## Goats Rock

Happy Easter to all that celebrate it!


----------



## sassykat6181

Hoppy Easter!!


----------



## teejae

My soap that dries in 3 or 4 weeks
500gms olive oil
500dms coconut oil
250gm lard
500gm goat milk slushy
170 Gm caustic soda
Melt oils and cool mix milk with caustic till all grains are resolved
Mix in oils till trace
Pour into molds 

I've used this recipe for years and have always had great success I've even used it to wash goats with for shows ,teejae


----------



## MoonShadow

So I was just looking through picture's of Dorset sheep when I stumbled upon this piece of perfection!! Can I just say that I have MAD RESPECT for people who can make their Dorset's look like beautiful marshmallow sheep!! Like how is this even, my Dorset just look's like he's been put through a dull blender when I'm done with him!! Lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

It's a perfectly toasted marshmallow :shocked:


----------



## goathiker

Yah, and its photo shopped lol


----------



## MoonShadow

goathiker said:


> Yah, and its photo shopped lol


WHAT!!?? Are you sure?
There are quite a few picture of show sheep that look close to perfect. I need this to be legit! lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

It's a Shetland pony size sheep :lol: I don't think they get that big :lol:


----------



## MoonShadow

Dorset rams weigh from 225 to 275 pounds at maturity and should stand about 37 inches tall at the shoulder. So, now that you mention it, the one in the photo does look like he might be edited to look taller . . his hooves look HUGE too!! :sigh:


Either way the shave job is what I admire and I don't think that's photoshopped. . . or maybe his wools been smoothed. LOL Dream crushed!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

goathiker said:


> Yah, and its photo shopped lol


Wow, now that you mention it... he does look a bit off!


----------



## intrepid-dreamer

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Wow, now that you mention it... he does look a bit off!


Hi, I'm Amanda. Mind if I join in? This looks like a fun chat thread. In regards to the sheep picture- He's too tall, floating above the ground in the front, and you don't show sheep with a halter on. At least not normally.


----------



## MoonShadow

Hi Amanda and welcome!!!

You're right, I didn't even notice the halter. That should have been my first clue!!:doh:Oh well, those other sheep looked pretty legit. . . right?!:lol:


----------



## intrepid-dreamer

The other sheep are gorgeous, lol


----------



## MoonShadow

So, we took my younger cousin to Disney for his 7th birthday for 3 days this last week. And you won't ever guess who I saw. . . JOHNNY DEPP!!!!:faint: He was making an appearance as Captain Jack Sparrow!! Everyone was screaming and fangirling it up! Lol!! And no I didn't scream or call out to him . . .but I may have squealed just a tiny little bit!!:shock::lol:


----------



## Goats Rock

Cool! At least you got your money's worth! Johnny Depp sure is an interesting actor! I saw on the news he played Capt. Jack on the Pirates of the Caribbean, right? 

Years ago, on that ride, they showed a pirate chasing the tavern wench round and round through 2 doors. People complained so they got rid of that scene!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Have any of ya'll taken this personality test?

https://www.16personalities.com/free-personality-test


----------



## Goats Rock

I'm a mediator, so is Johnny Depp!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

My sister is a mediator  I'm an executive (ESTJ).


----------



## MoonShadow

Goats Rock said:


> I'm a mediator, so is Johnny Depp!


Hahaha :shades:


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

mediator!


----------



## MoonShadow

Mediator.
With a 76% Introverted score Lol. Sounds about right. :chick:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Ya'll are all mediators! I am the exact opposite (INFP/ESTJ). Lol.


----------



## sassykat6181

I got advocate. 85% introverted. Lol


----------



## Goats Rock

What a muddy Kentucky Derby. Poor horses. They were solid mud! I wonder what happened to Thunder Snow. He didn't finish the race, barely started it!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

It's got to be awful having done all the prep and gotten your horse there, just to have it hurt a leg early on. I hope he's ok.


----------



## Goats Rock

I couldn't stay inside and watch the after race stuff. That was the first tv I've watched in months! 15 whole minutes!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

The only time we ever turn the tv on is for the ky derby. lol.


----------



## sassykat6181

We don't have cable. But we have Netflix and Amazon for movies.


----------



## margaret

For those of you that use Baycox, it's 30% off at horseprerace today.


----------



## sassykat6181




----------



## Goats Rock

On the back of my barn is an overhang with a concrete pad. I feed 2 groups of milkers there to cut down on parlor time. (If they need more, I give them more on the stand). They were out today and it started down pouring! They ran in. So far, no big deal. 

I had a couple coming to look at bucks today! They came in the barn and looked puzzled. Finally asking me what the breed of goats were of the last pen. (some Saanen, Alpine and Lamancha, does, all are registered, I wondered what was wrong.). I looked at the goats and burst out laughing. They are shedding, the wet hair from the rain made all the drying hair stand up! They looked like molting, fuzzy messes! All the copper in the world wouldn't fix them!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Can I just tell y'all I am not a fan of planning weddings!


----------



## sassykat6181

^ that's why we eloped


----------



## teejae

We got married in my parents backyard in Sydney 38 years ago :fireworks:


----------



## Goats Rock

DH and I got married by a Justice of the Peace in KY in 2011. All our kids are grown up, we are getting long in the the tooth and decided, why make a big deal about it. Boy were our families surprised. Other than gasoline, it cost all of $85, that included the marriage license! I would advise anyone to do that! Save the money wasted on a wedding for important stuff, like ..... HAY or NEW Goats!


----------



## goathiker

My mom took over our wedding and invited eight people she didn't care about so she wouldn't be shamed in front of her church friends. 
Still married 34 years later lol.


----------



## ksalvagno

We had a family and close friends only wedding. Spent $5,000.


----------



## NyGoatMom

We had a justice of the peace at his sisters house with just family and a couple friends...

and Jill, your mom sounds like a trip


----------



## NyGoatMom

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Can I just tell y'all I am not a fan of planning weddings!


Neither is my daughter...she is helping a friend plan and what drama!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Kat, with each passing day that sounds more and more inviting! Lol! 
But we both want a small ceremony I want to dress up and be really girly and wear my dress lol! (Just for one day!) 
And I need to not let it get to me that I won't please everyone, no matter what! Haha!

Karen, that's what we are looking at doing, a few close friends and family only, and we have gotten a lot for free too, so really, the only thing we will need to pay for is to rent the hall for the reception ($100), music (planning to make a playlist on iTunes and not do a DJ lol) food, and hair and makeup, oh and our cake.. and his tux... so not bad lol! 
But we are planning for 10/28/17, and I have so many people stressing me out


----------



## Goats Rock

It is your day and your wedding. If someone gets mad, they will get over it. If they don't, they weren't your friends anyway! Don't let them dictate your life! Best Wishes!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I know... I just have a problem with feeling the need to please everyone... lol! 

Thanks


----------



## teejae

We hired our wedding stuff,chairs tables and had it catered ,mum worked full time so didn't have the time to do anything else oh and I hired my dress and bridesmaids as well ,couldn't see the point of spending huge amounts on something I would only wear once.The dress fitted perfect and didn't need the hem line changed,my big expense was a nice pair of white sandals .
My 17 year old is in her final year of school and needs a formal dress,she is driving me crazy,she says she doesn't want red or black because everyone else will be wearing that Colour ahhhhhhhh Going shopping tomorrow will be interesting to see what she may or may not find!! Teejae


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

My wedding was nothing huge, I think there was maybe 50 people there total. Had it at the park under the trees. Food, dance and music afterwards. Had a year to plan it too, so nothing was sprung on anyone at the last minute either.
My middle daughter on the other hand gave us one month to plan everything and buy everything! Thousands of dollars in dresses and tuxedos, several hundred dollars for the cake, another couple hundred for decorations, had to rent a place etc. 
Soooo nice of her to do that! :GAAH:
And on the other end of the spectrum, my youngest daughter got married and nobody knew until over a month later! :shock:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh yeah, and there's my oldest daughter who plans on getting married the day before Halloween. Every week it's a different story though, one week they're still getting married the next week they broke up and hate each other the world is ending :eyeroll:
This has only been going on for I don't, 15yrs or more? She still expects us to be all "Oh no, that's terrible, what happened?".... they literally "break up" several times a monyh though....
She just got the divorce papers and restraining order from his wife 3 days ago, he's still married to some other lady, just now divorcing her! 
Such a weird cluster of a mess, so I'm waiting until the last minute to get dressed up :lol:


----------



## Goats Rock

I gave up going to weddings, showers and funerals. I might go to a calling hours or wake, but that's it. 
I can get away with it, I'm old! (57 Last month).


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

If 57 is old I'm in trouble real soon! :lol: people have learned to stop inviting me to events, I always forget to go anyways! :lol:

It occurred to me, I don't think I ever announced any of the babies born this year.... 4 doe kids, 1 buck, 2 fillies and 4 colts!
(Coup had the buck...of course lol)


----------



## teejae

Lol I'm 57 too,I'll be 58 on the 2nd of June :cake: gee I feel old but husband is 63 :fireworks::shocked: 
Daughter didn't find a dress she liked grrrrr now we will have to go further to look.


----------



## Goats Rock

I have a friend in Kentucky that drives people crazy. He builds the old flintlock rifles and is fairly famous in his chosen craft, but he lives in an old house, uses no modern stuff and really doesn't like to go away from home. Drives Model T and A cars. Anyway, instead of telling people he won't come to something and have them badger him to death, he says he'll probably be there, then doesn't go! 

He is in his 70's, so they just chalk it up to forgetfulness! Most people want something from him. "Life suckers" they are ones you have to be polite to, but feel exhausted afterwards!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

teejae said:


> Lol I'm 57 too,I'll be 58 on the 2nd of June :cake: gee I feel old but husband is 63 :fireworks::shocked:
> Daughter didn't find a dress she liked grrrrr now we will have to go further to look.


Happy Birthday TeeJae!!! :cake:


----------



## teejae

Awwww thankyou family gave me some money and husband bought home a pizza and daughter made a big chocky cake :cake::cake: mmmmmmmm having some now


----------



## MoonShadow

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!artygroup:


----------



## Goats Rock

Happy Belated birthday. I hope it was a nice one!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## sassykat6181

Happy birthday! We're almost twins.....mine was the 1st.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Happy birthday to you as well


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Happy belated birthdays!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I hate to be the one to bring bad news to this party.. but I just wanted to let everyone who knew my Eddie boy (my goat that had the perineal urethrostomy) know that today we had to have him put down today.. it was a tough decision but it was the best for him.. He is no longer in pain and will never struggle to pee again..


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I am so sorry


----------



## ksalvagno

So sorry. You really did everything you could for him.


----------



## teejae

He would have been in lots of pain,he's in a better place now,Hugs teejae


----------



## sassykat6181

Sorry to hear, but glad he's not in pain any longer.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Our broody hen's chicks are hatching!!! :leap:


----------



## New-goat-mom

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Our broody hen's chicks are hatching!!! :leap:


artygroup:

Yayyyyy! Congrats! I just love new baby chicks!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I have no use for them until they're dry, lol! We have three so far


----------



## catharina

My goldfish had babies! Not as cute as chicks.....so tiny though. Smaller than guppies, more like the size of a neon tetra.


----------



## New-goat-mom

I am babysitting a friend's goats, dogs, and chickens while they are away a few days. Got there today and found this.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

We got bunnies


----------



## New-goat-mom

Awwww how adorable! The bunnies and the little cutie holding one!


----------



## wifeof1

Are they pets, show bunnies, or dinner? Too cute to eat.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

They're for meat. We won't be eating these 3 thought, they're our breeding stock.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hello strangers  :wave: 

How y'all doing? I miss chatting with everyone! Been so crazy busy! And my app doesn't work anymore


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And Dee I'm so sorry to hear about Eddie  :hug: that is so hard...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

The app is still down from the update it seems.

Someone shot my GP yesterday. He was roaming around a bit far, still no idea why he was shot though. I didn't get him neutered in time I guess. I'd been meaning to do it for months. He was such a sweet guy.


----------



## sassykat6181

Oh no, that's awful! I had to run electric wire over my fence to keep my two in the pasture.


----------



## Susan Sprigg

NyGoatMom said:


> Ok, Goathiker suggested a new chat thread as a few of us are clogging up some threads .... oops!
> 
> So here it is...chat away!!


----------



## goathiker

If I can get this new app to work, I'm going to move your question to beginner goat raising. This thread is for chit chat that doesn't involve goat health. 
Edited to add: got it moved to beginning goat raising under the title "newcomer questions" .


In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king. 
He cannot rule the world. 
He is simply alone... 
Dean Koontz


----------



## goathiker

Hey, l haven't seen anyone here for ages. 
Talking about ages, I've been in 1500 the last couple days lol





































In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king. 
He cannot rule the world. 
He is simply alone... 
Dean Koontz


----------



## Susan Sprigg

Thank you! I'm still looking around. Trying to figure out how to post.


----------



## Susan Sprigg

goathiker said:


> Hey, l haven't seen anyone here for ages.
> Talking about ages, I've been in 1500 the last couple days lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king.
> He cannot rule the world.
> He is simply alone...
> Dean Koontz


Which renfair is this? Looks like Big Bear.


----------



## goathiker

It was Canterbury in Silverton, Oregon. The Wild West show is next month and then the big renfaire, Shrewsbury, in September. 

In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king. 
He cannot rule the world. 
He is simply alone... 
Dean Koontz


----------



## sassykat6181

Cool. I remember going to King Arthur's Fair in New Hampshire when I was younger.


----------



## Goats Rock

We have a Renaissance fair around here. (Geneva, OH) They finally brought back the jousters after a few years of none. A few years ago, one of the jousters was really mad at the other (over a girl in real time). It was a most impressive joust! It ended with one jouster knocking the other off the horse, then beating the tar out of him, resulting in charges being filed for assault! 

But, the joust sure looked good!


----------



## NyGoatMom

:cow:Hey everybody! just stopping in to say hello! Been a busy season so far with the soaping and such. Doing three shows a week now...

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Hi :7up:

Doing good


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Just getting my milking done.









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sassykat6181

My guinea keets are hatching!


----------



## Mandee

Hello everyone,
I am new to this site but love the information. I have 6 goat kids and 1 yearling. This site has helped me learn alot.
Thanks everyone


----------



## goathiker

I found blue Australorps!


----------



## goathiker

Hey if anyone is feeling blue, watch this movie. It has a great life lesson to it. Well, several actually. It starts repeating around 1:24.
@Karen 
@happybleats






In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king. 
He cannot rule the world. 
He is simply alone... 
Dean Koontz


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Baby buns


----------



## sassykat6181

Adorable! My kids want a bunny, but I have enough to manage around here


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow so sorry to hear that Suzanne! That's horrible...  

All these cute baby critters! lol!

I just went to pick out a kitten with my fiancé last night.... we left picking out two.... oops! Haha! Both males  trying to think of some Disney names for them haha! I already have a Lilo and Stitch, so trying to think of these two... hmm...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So it seems everyone is having problems with the app still after the update? Mine won't load anything....


----------



## sassykat6181

Cute kitties!
My app has its moments


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

We got some kitties a month or two ago, had no idea if they were boys or girls. So we assumed the one that acted more like a boy was a boy and the other one that acted like a girl was a girl. Just got them checked out... We were totally wrong


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

What the crap happened to the site?!?! I take like a 5 month unpaid sabbatical and they change literally everything! 
The newest of new news is that I'm back from my trip of what felt like to the end of the earth, and as my souvenirs I have Enchanté and Hello! (yes the exclamation point is on her papers)
I'm really liking Enchanté overall, and Hello! is really nice, I like her a lot too. Hopefully they settle in quickly, and since I collect many things, these are Alpine does I'm talking about.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And I see they got rid of basically all the emojis.... monsters!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> What the crap happened to the site?!?!


Software update.

Any photos of your new does?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Haven't taken any of them yet, it's been a long day lol.

This is Enchante last year as a FF
http://shiningmoonranch.com/Enchante.html

And her daughter Hello, last year as a kid. She's towards the bottom, wish they had a picture of her in milk this year, she's dry now. 
http://shiningmoonranch.com/junior.html

And Coups daughter, Extraordinaire, just finished her GCH and was supreme doe at state fair over 701 others! 
Here's her page http://shiningmoonranch.com/EXO.html
More recent news on her is on the fb page though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh and I forgot to mention that Enchante already has 2 GCH legs, she just needs one more to finish. Hoping to show her next month on the 3rd, and hopefully there are enough does to get her last leg.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Nice


----------



## TeyluFarm

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Wow so sorry to hear that Suzanne! That's horrible...
> 
> All these cute baby critters! lol!
> 
> I just went to pick out a kitten with my fiancé last night.... we left picking out two.... oops! Haha! Both males  trying to think of some Disney names for them haha! I already have a Lilo and Stitch, so trying to think of these two... hmm...


What about Sven and Kristoph?

Sent from my LG-K373 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## margaret

Extraordinaire is Coup's daughter??
I LOVE THAT DOE!!!


----------



## margaret

Lacie maybe you should send me a Coup son...because I only have 5 bucks, I NEED more.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She sure is! 
I think I'm breeding Coup, Enchante and Biagia to Eros this year, he's a son of Living Free (2015 natl ch), and Jazz Rimrock. 
I only say I THINK because I'm not 100% that Kristi bought him yet, she said she was going to when I was at her house...

Hello is a daughter of Eros, and she'll be bred to Coups buck this year, expecting some nice kids out of her too!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

margaret said:


> Lacie maybe you should send me a Coup son...because I only have 5 bucks, I NEED more.


I'll cut you a sweet deal on a buck kid!  because I'm keeping the does! Lol!


----------



## margaret

Don't say that! There's so many bucks that I NEED/WANT, and it's killing me, because my buck pen is going to be overflowing!! I'm thinking AI might be the answer


----------



## margaret

Has Nehru's sire been collected?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Buckwild? No, I don't think so, he died relatively early, I don't think Kristi got him collected.
And I think you need a Coup son from Eros  grandson of Living Free, son of Coup, brother to Extraordinaire...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

How many does do you have now? 5 bucks really is a lot more than anyone needs lol


----------



## margaret

It is! One of them is a Nigerian though. I'm actually trying to downsize, I'm selling like 5 or 6 does this fall.
I think I'm breeding 13 or 14 Alpines this year. Plus 3 or 4 Nigerians, the Nubian and the Lamancha. 
I only actually bought one of those bucks, 2 were given to me and one is a buck that I bred last year and traded back for him this year after I lost his sire.


----------



## margaret

Chris Owen actually owns Eros's full brother, so I may be getting one of his sons...http://www.adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=A001612750&DamNum=A001686304


----------



## margaret

A linebreeding on Yukon Jack seems appealing to me...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yukon is a nice buck, Extraordinaire is a Zodiac daughter. I was going to breed Coup back to Zodiac but decided it was further than I wanted to drive lol

In all reality I'm going to keep all of Coups daughters if she has any next year, and I'm keeping another buck from her, and probably Enchante-- keeping a doe from her as well. 
I think I'm going to show Enchante on the 3rd and see if I can finish her championship, she only has one leg left to get.


----------



## margaret

I think whoever you breed Coup to you'll get some nice kids lol


----------



## margaret

Have you used her son at all?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She always has nice looking kids. I have used her son a little bit, he throws nice kids too.
I'm breeding Babette, Delilah and Hello to him this year, and kids will be available from all.


----------



## margaret

What's she milking this year?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Coup? 3 gallons a day, same as the last 2yrs, same for Biagia too-- and I went and got two more milkers! I have a serious problem lol!!
Babette milks around 2 gallons, Delilah is at 2 gallons, Enchante is at 2 gallons peaked at 2.5 as a 3yr old, Hello is a yearling and was milking almost 1.5 and was dried early.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm expecting Hello to hit 2 gallons a day next year, she's a big yearling and has plenty of room and attachment for it.


----------



## margaret

Dang!!
That doesn't surprise me, but I could really use a buck from lines like that


----------



## margaret

I can't seem to find does around here that milk like that.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Really good milk to, I generally hate goats milk, but actually like and will drink Coup & Enchanté's milk. High butterfat too, Coup has almost 5% butterfat, she's Advanced Registry, her dam was a Top Ten doe for production and butterfat too.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Enchanté's butterfat is usually around 3.5 but has been all the way up to 5.1%


----------



## margaret

If we could work out a transport other than air shipping, I probably would be interested in a Coup buckling.
I am planning to buy one more buck next year, to finish off my group of herdsires to work with, I'm just not completely sure where from.


----------



## margaret

None of my current bucks are going to do a whole lot for milk production, and that's really something I could use a lot of


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've been shipping puppies all year, so I've got a pretty good idea on shipping costs now, looking at about $400 air shipping. 
Coup or Enchanté bucks would be good options for adding milk, butterfat, depth and length of body, stature & high withers, and level tops and rumps. I thought Enchanté was going to be steeper rumped than she is based on the pictures, but she's a lot more level than the pictures made her seem.


----------



## margaret

Maybe PM me. How much are we talking for a buckling from one of them?
I think I'd be interested, even with $400 for shipping


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't know if I did it right, I can seem to find the pm option so I started a convo lol
If that doesn't work just email me. Lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Click on the username. Then click "Start a Conversation".


----------



## sassykat6181

Just when you think you've seen it all! 
Post on fb today says "50% Nigerian 50% boar/briar goat" would make excellent sire.
I'll be on the floor!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Lololol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler




----------



## sassykat6181

Got a few more guinea keets today.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Wow! It's been a while since I have been here! And nobody has commented since August so it seems appropriate for me to start a conversation! I'm thinking about getting an LGD.. I just bought 2 more does and my chickens are being pecked off by coyotes... they took the whole flock so I moved the chicken coop into the buck pen since I don't think coyotes can get in there... but I'm worried they will be more determined now that I have moved their midnight snacks in there..... what do you all have for LGD's? I can't have one that barks at every wind blow bc u still have the same problematic room mate and my neighbors are right next to my goat pen.. I know, I'm always looking for unicorns..


----------



## sassykat6181

Hey! I have pyr/Anatolian. I think any lgd breed is going to bark at some point. Mine are generally quiet unless they are barking at the deer, squirrels, anything on the other side of the fence that doesn't belong. And goodness, if the dogs elsewhere start barking or a fire truck goes by, they all join in the howling. 

Lgds are a lot of work to train. I got mine as pups and they are just over 2 yrs and I can just now finally trust them with the goats.

Might be easier to secure your chickens better.


----------



## margaret

I have two pyrs and they are awesome! I have found them super easy to train! Get them as puppies, and raise them with the goats or chickens or wherever you want them. Supervised at first but get them used to being in there while they're young.
My younger one(I'm not sure he's pure pyr) is very wary of strangers, and people he doesn't know and trusts only one person(me). His distrust of other people has caused some issues that have to be worked through, but I'm pretty confident anything or anyone that tried to mess with my goats would get their throats ripped out. My older one is like most pyrs I've met, and is very friendly, but very protective of us and the goats.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I have 2 Pyr puppies. They work as a team and bark 24/7 lol


----------



## CrazyDogLady

I'm up to 2 Pyrenees and 3 Pyr Anatolian mixes. It's nice, I have two six month old pups born here who are with adult guardians and being trained. They're in with my bucks who take no crap from them. I have a neighbor who lost an adult GSD to coyotes, and there was a released Mexican wolf caught by DNR about a mile from me. It had killed a neighbor's cattle. Predators avoid our farm.


----------



## sassykat6181

My little buckling, Banjo, is 11 weeks and got put in with the big boys today. He's getting too frisky with the girls. Poor guy has been crying for momma all day.


----------



## goathiker

Hmmmm, when you haven't owned a cat for eight years and you find polydactl kittens in your burn pile.


----------



## GoatingCouple

goathiker said:


> Hmmmm, when you haven't owned a cat for eight years and you find polydactl kittens in your burn pile.


I Love it when they have extra toes!


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, these have quite the assortment. They are all taking a bottle well and have homes already.


----------



## goathiker

With the onset of fall and the first ceremonial lighting of the pellet stove...
Sunny Bunny metamorphs into "herds wet goats"


----------



## sassykat6181

My neighbor has been complaining that my dog has been barking non-stop. I hate the electric zapping bark collars so I purchased a humane citronella collar, that way when the dog barks, it shot out a blast of citronella under their nose and they don't like it. This morning I was getting the collar ready and filled it with the citronella...And that's where my morning should have ended. But no, it's me, and I began to become curious as to how said collars work. 
Now I'm standing in my backyard "barking" at my dog's collar. Nothing happens. I make sure it's turned on, check the fill level, and go through the "getting started" check list one more time. Again, I bark. Nothing happens. Now I'm not quite sure, why I had this next thought, but I did; I put on the collar. I seriously extended the band and fit the growl box against my throat and barked. Apparently, the collar only works if it feels vibrations, because I immediately received a blast of citronella to the face. 
I began coughing, which only caused the collar to continue to squirt bug spray over and over into my nasal cavity.I'm now on my hands and knees in my back yard, trying to breathe, and to make matters worse, the dog is now barking. So between coughing and yelling at the dog to shut up, I've emptied over a dozen blasts of citronella to my face. During all of this ruckus, I'm trying to undo the clasp of the collar, which has somehow managed to weld shut during this whole fiasco.
I finally get the collar off and threw, yes I threw that crazy (inhumane) thing across the yard, and lay in the grass sucking in the cool morning air. In the middle of thinking this probably the dumbest thing I've done in a while, I hear laughter. MY NEIGHBOR SAW THE WHOLE THING! She was laughing so hard she couldn't breathe. Between gasps, she tells me,"I was gonna come help, but every time I started to climb over the fence, you'd set it off again and then I would started laughing and couldn't make it" So now, not only are my eyes red, but my face and ears are too. After checking to make sure I was ok,we parted ways and I went in to shower so I wouldn't be smelling like ode de' Tiki Torch.
So lesson learned: next time (yes, there will always be a next time with me) make sure that 1. Don't fill the collar before trying to set it off and B. Remember your neighbor is not a good source of help in a comedy crisis situation. On the plus side, I won't havke a mosquito problem for a few days!.....and now that even though this does sound like something I'd do I hate to break the news that it's a copied story that gave me a good chuckle so feel free to do the same


----------



## ksalvagno

That is too funny.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey guys! :wave: 

And oh my goodness Kat! Way too funny!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Hi


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How’s everyone been?? 
Been so crazy! Wedding was last week, that went so wonderfully!  

It’s been so long since I’ve been on.. how’s everyone been?


----------



## ksalvagno

Congratulations on your marriage! How wonderful!


----------



## Madgoat

So "this" is where everyone has gone to.. Over 2000 pages, wow!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks Karen  very exciting 

Haha!! And to think Madgoat, this is the second one we’ve had haha!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Goats Rock

Congratulations on your marriage! May you have a wonderful lifetime together!


----------



## sassykat6181

Wow! Skyla congrats!! That planning sure went by quick


----------



## sassykat6181

Got some free signs for buying chicken feed today. Hung one on the chicken coop and one on the guineas (otherwise known as the goon squad) I did not buy Purina feed, and I'm not endorsing them


----------



## Goats Rock

Those are cute signs!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Those are awesome


----------



## sassykat6181

Metal too. Should last a while


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks guys  
It sure did Kat! Lol, thankfully only limited stress came along with it haha!


----------



## sassykat6181

Sally surprised me with twins yesterday. Had no idea she was pregnant. Just figured she didn't settle when everyone else kidded in the spring. She was stealing babies so I guess she found a way to have her own. Good news is after years of her having single bucks......she had two does! Yay.


----------



## sassykat6181




----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

They are adorable  Congrats on doelings!!


----------



## margaret

Congrats!! They're cute


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yay Sally!! What cuties!! ❤
At least you aren’t in New England anymore having babies now lol! It’s been very chilly at night here


----------



## sassykat6181

We had a few nights of 40 degree weather so I made them little coats out of socks.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Awe! ❤


----------



## wifeof1

Nice.


----------



## singinggoatgirl

I love the coats made from socks! I've heard of cutting up baby clothes before, but not socks.


----------



## Goats Rock

We have a long driveway with a huge open field to the west of the drive and woods 10' from the east of the drive. (It runs North and South). 

The trees act as a snow fence and drift our 1/2 mile driveway closed in the winter. So, we put up lots of snow fence out in the filed after they harvest whatever the current crop was. That was yesterday. My job was to squat and use zip ties to tie the snow fence to the metal t-posts . One in the middle one at the bottom. The oldest son did the top zip tie. (He fell off a ladder and is unable to do much).

After hundreds of squats, my legs are killing me! 57 is too old to do that many squats and still take care of 135 (I sold some) goats and milk 65! I am wobbling today!


----------



## ksalvagno

Boy. I bet you are sore.


----------



## wifeof1

Yeah. Kim Kardashian got nothing on your glutes.


----------



## Goats Rock

Sore is the understatement of the year. By this eve I can barely walk. Climbing the steps to the hay mow to get hay where my yearlings are then the steps into the house was an event in itself.

I am hoping my legs ease up in the next few days or I might try Banamine! (Probably not!)


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Oh wow. Hopefully you feel better soon.


----------



## Goats Rock

Things are better. Next year I'm going to train! About a month before the corn comes off the field, I'll start doing squats! Oh well, pain is just meanness leaving the body!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hi everyone! I'm so out of the loop!! I never I stalled the app on my new phone (that I got last year for my birthday) so I forget to check in... I hope everyone is well! Maybe I need to download the app now, I miss all my goat friends!


----------



## Goats Rock

Happy Thanksgiving! We are having a family dinner tomorrow, hauling hay today. (Not raining or snowing and temp is above freezing!)

Safe travels to those venturing out on the highways!


----------



## catharina

Who has their holiday shopping done already? Who has even started? I'd love to hear what you're getting for the men & children in your lives.


----------



## Madgoat

I am so glad I am out of the holiday "mad rush" craziness. Since it's only my husband and myself, if we want something, we just get it. I do try to find a charity and donate for others. So, I guess I'm done! lol


----------



## ksalvagno

I just buy gift cards. Makes life easier and everyone gets exactly what they want.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I haven't done any shopping.. I usually only get stuff for my parents but Idk what to get them this year..


----------



## wifeof1

Seems like every year it gets harder and harder to come up with a thoughtful gift. So I also give gift cards.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I cannot believe this thread still lives! lol This is a looooonnngggg thread! 

How is everyone?? Is Lacey still around? :happygoat:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I haven't seen her on in quite some time.


----------



## NyGoatMom

How is the weather where everyone's at today? We are supposed to get a break from the frigid cold after today. I hope it's true...poor goats dealing with these temps for so long!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

We have a high of 28˚ today and a low of 19˚ tonight. It got down to 3˚ last night.


----------



## NyGoatMom

It was -17 this morning but supposed to hit 13 today then improve into the upper 20's this week.
I wouldn't mind winter so much but I do feel bad for the goats when it gets this cold for weeks. They are starting to lose a bit of weight so I have to up the grains.


----------



## Goat_Scout

Hey y'all! 

This weekend it sure has warmed up a lot around here! Right now it is 57 outside, and should get a little warmer throughout this week and then with a low of 29 on Saturday.  
I am glad of the warmer weather because I have an FF due to kid sometime this week, and the extreme cold makes the night checks not very fun. And, I worry about having the heat lamp on!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'm so jealous! lol


----------



## Goats Rock

We got down to -12* F last night. Since I do chores late, it was cold! I also had to snow blow our drive on an open tractor.(it was 4*F at that time) Go in reverse at 1/2 mph. On a half mile long driveway. (2 passes to clear it) Man was I Frozen when I finally stumbled into the house on blocks of ice that used to be feet! 

To top it off, a buck I had at our other farm was looking "off". He was fine in the late afternoon, early evening kind of scruffy, 2 hrs. later, dead! Pneumonia for sure. (All the good hay, high straw etc).


----------



## NyGoatMom

Oh no! That's awful! What signs was he displaying?
The driveway seems like a not fun adventure for you


----------



## goat girls

it's 60 degrees as the high. 24 low


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'm jealous of you! Lol...Right now it's 7.


----------



## goat girls

Ahhh that's reeaally cold!


----------



## NyGoatMom

No honey, cold is when it was -19 with a wind chill of -27. I don't know how Alaskans do it!!


----------



## goat girls

ok that's true


----------



## ksalvagno

Goats Rock said:


> We got down to -12* F last night. Since I do chores late, it was cold! I also had to snow blow our drive on an open tractor.(it was 4*F at that time) Go in reverse at 1/2 mph. On a half mile long driveway. (2 passes to clear it) Man was I Frozen when I finally stumbled into the house on blocks of ice that used to be feet!
> 
> To top it off, a buck I had at our other farm was looking "off". He was fine in the late afternoon, early evening kind of scruffy, 2 hrs. later, dead! Pneumonia for sure. (All the good hay, high straw etc).


Sorry you lost your buck. One nice thing about moving to central Ohio is that we definitely get less snow. Still really cold though.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Wow, sorry about your buck


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahahaha...it could be colder! Unfortunately :/ 
What's the coldest you get in New Mexico?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hi Karen! How's it going with your little herd of, is it, two?


----------



## goat girls

We got to zero last year the normal normal 3 feet of snow winter took a trip and met Pennsylvania.


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahaha...well zero is cold enough for me! I think I do ok so long as we have at least into two digits above zero. Unless it's really windy...


----------



## goatygirl8

It's 30 today. Bout time to get my summer clothes out.


----------



## goat girls

Brrrrrrr. This is summer weather


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

We're at 61˚ today


----------



## goat girls

Wo ho!


----------



## Goats Rock

Heat wave here today, 31*! Might be 50 Thur. then back to the deep freeze.

The buck that died, I'm sure he had pneumonia.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sorry you lost a buck goatsrock  It is warmer here today at 30...girls are out of their shed and chickens are actually leaving the coop lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

Where are you at Suzanne?


Suzanne_Tyler said:


> We're at 61˚ today


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

North central NC


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ahhhh, ok! It feel like t shirt weather here to us after that brutal cold! I do have both bucks on Tylan 200 for pneumonia from the massive fluctuations. Watching one doe too....temp was slightly elevated yesterday, going to do daily checks...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Anyone else having a hard time being motivated with this weather? I have a hard time in winter...


----------



## Einhorn

I hear you, we had terrible cold weather a few years ago. The pipes at many building burst, an entire town was without heat, because we use natural gasand electricity. I was hauling kettles of boiling water to the chickens and horses twice or three times a day because the tank heaters couldn't keep up. Then came the thaw...
The next summer we put frost free water spigots in by all the paddocks and chickens! But it was exhausting and depressing and cold and sweaty too!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Winter is just depressing sometimes with all the extra work and no sunlight


----------



## Einhorn

We don't have a sunlight problem here (NM) thankfully! But it's a bit strange to be outside in blinding light and it's only 12 degrees. Feels like you're in Antarctica.


----------



## goat girls

Einhorn said:


> We don't have a sunlight problem here (NM) thankfully! But it's a bit strange to be outside in blinding light and it's only 12 degrees. Feels like you're in Antarctica.


Oh I remember those days very well!


Einhorn said:


> I hear you, we had terrible cold weather a few years ago. The pipes at many building burst, an entire town was without heat, because we use natural gasand electricity. I was hauling kettles of boiling water to the chickens and horses twice or three times a day because the tank heaters couldn't keep up. Then came the thaw...
> The next summer we put frost free water spigots in by all the paddocks and chickens! But it was exhausting and depressing and cold and sweaty too!


2010 if I remember correctly


----------



## Goats Rock

What is this "sunlight" you all speak of? Along the Southern shore of Lake Erie, we get less sunshine than Seattle, WA! 25% of the winter days get any sun at all! About once every 5-6 days the sun peeps out.
Gets really depressing. But, there are no flies! I keep telling myself that is the best thing about winter!


----------



## goat girls

This is the sunlight that I speak of


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

It's all rainy here now. At least it's above freezing


----------



## margaret

Drizzly here-but warm!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yep...a warm day today...drizzly. So weird....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ugh....gotta clean a couple stalls tomorrow....I cannot wait until we redo the stalls...one is so inconvenient to use and to clean. Hoping this will be the last time we have to clean except when we start building the new ones! Planning on making a total of 3 stalls. 

In other news, I am trying to lose a few lbs...and I hate the first few weeks of a diet! After that I'm usually good. It's just hard to get started and stay on track.


----------



## Goats Rock

It was 60 here today! No sun, rained a lot, but, it was warm! Most of the driveway melted! Yay!


----------



## goat girls

Want this sign.


----------



## goat girls

[URL='https://images.search.yahoo.com/images/view;_ylt=AwrB8qGHj1la7nYAf_82nIlQ;_ylu=X3oDMTI0dXF1NGg4BHNlYwNzcgRzbGsDaW1nBG9pZANmY2E0MjMxNTc3Mzc3ZmFhMDk1NzQwNzY1NTdiODlmYwRncG9zAzIwNARpdANiaW5n?.origin=&back=https%3A%2F%2Fimages.search.yahoo.com%2Fyhs%2Fsearch%3Fp%3Dsilly%2Bgoat%2Bsigns%26type%3Dhdr_s_16_22_orgnl%26fr%3Dyhs-elm-001%26fr2%3Dpiv-web%26hsimp%3Dyhs-001%26hspart%3Delm%26nost%3D1%26tab%3Dorganic%26ri%3D204&w=736&h=1308&imgurl=i.pinimg.com%2F736x%2F24%2Fd1%2F9a%2F24d19ab6638698a176a2f42ad8d66c95--funny-goats-cute-goats.jpg&rurl=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.pinterest.se%2Fexplore%2Ffunny-goats%2F&size=262.3KB&name=25%2B+b%C3%A4sta+%3Cb%3EFunny%3C%2Fb%3E+%3Cb%3Egoats%3C%2Fb%3E+id%C3%A9erna+p%C3%A5+Pinterest+%7C+G%C3%A5tor%2C+Roliga+...&p=silly+goat+signs&oid=fca4231577377faa09574076557b89fc&fr2=piv-web&fr=yhs-elm-001&tt=25%2B+b%C3%A4sta+%3Cb%3EFunny%3C%2Fb%3E+%3Cb%3Egoats%3C%2Fb%3E+id%C3%A9erna+p%C3%A5+Pinterest+%7C+G%C3%A5tor%2C+Roliga+...&b=181&ni=21&no=204&ts=&tab=organic&sigr=11d4k1o41&sigb=152csqntt&sigi=12n17rtr9&sigt=12g0lbf3p&sign=12g0lbf3p&.crumb=gAM1eKOccrB&fr=yhs-elm-001&fr2=piv-web&hsimp=yhs-001&hspart=elm&type=hdr_s_16_22_orgnl']


----------



## goat girls

I have this sign on my goat pen gate.

[URL='https://images.search.yahoo.com/images/view;_ylt=AwrB8qASkFlaQzQArgM2nIlQ;_ylu=X3oDMTI0bzc0MDBlBHNlYwNzcgRzbGsDaW1nBG9pZAM3N2M2MDJlZTc4MzgyNTVjZTAyYThmMDUxZDkwYWJiMgRncG9zAzMzMARpdANiaW5n?.origin=&back=https%3A%2F%2Fimages.search.yahoo.com%2Fyhs%2Fsearch%3Fp%3Dsilly%2Bgoat%2Bsigns%26type%3Dhdr_s_16_22_orgnl%26fr%3Dyhs-elm-001%26fr2%3Dpiv-web%26hsimp%3Dyhs-001%26hspart%3Delm%26nost%3D1%26tab%3Dorganic%26ri%3D330&w=1500&h=1403&imgurl=images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com%2Fimages%2FI%2F71obHrHvN-L._UL1500_.jpg&rurl=https%3A%2F%2Fcolamaga.com%2Fproduct%2Fgoat-lives-matter-t-shirt-funny-goat-shirt-cl&size=139.6KB&name=%3Cb%3EGoat%3C%2Fb%3E+Lives+Matter+T-Shirt+%E2%80%93+%3Cb%3EFunny%3C%2Fb%3E+%3Cb%3EGoat%3C%2Fb%3E+Shirt-CL+%E2%80%93+Colamaga&p=silly+goat+signs&oid=77c602ee7838255ce02a8f051d90abb2&fr2=piv-web&fr=yhs-elm-001&tt=%3Cb%3EGoat%3C%2Fb%3E+Lives+Matter+T-Shirt+%E2%80%93+%3Cb%3EFunny%3C%2Fb%3E+%3Cb%3EGoat%3C%2Fb%3E+Shirt-CL+%E2%80%93+Colamaga&b=301&ni=21&no=330&ts=&tab=organic&sigr=12alnbkph&sigb=152jisdj2&sigi=1216iu1q2&sigt=12j23dhtc&sign=12j23dhtc&.crumb=gAM1eKOccrB&fr=yhs-elm-001&fr2=piv-web&hsimp=yhs-001&hspart=elm&type=hdr_s_16_22_orgnl']


----------



## goat girls

[URL='https://images.search.yahoo.com/images/view;_ylt=AwrB8qF0kVlamwcAPt42nIlQ;_ylu=X3oDMTI0MGEwbjY0BHNlYwNzcgRzbGsDaW1nBG9pZAMyNDNlY2M1YmIwZDJhMDE3ZDI5YWNiZmZkMDEyNjM3ZQRncG9zAzQ1MwRpdANiaW5n?.origin=&back=https%3A%2F%2Fimages.search.yahoo.com%2Fyhs%2Fsearch%3Fp%3Dsilly%2Bgoat%2Bsigns%26type%3Dhdr_s_16_22_orgnl%26fr%3Dyhs-elm-001%26fr2%3Dpiv-web%26hsimp%3Dyhs-001%26hspart%3Delm%26nost%3D1%26tab%3Dorganic%26ri%3D453&w=236&h=236&imgurl=s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com%2F236x%2F61%2Fca%2Fa8%2F61caa8afcda0cbb941701a4ba68fa74b.jpg&rurl=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.pinterest.com%2Frockyridgefarms%2Fgoat-humor%2F&size=+6.2KB&name=1000%2B+images+about+%3Cb%3EGoat%3C%2Fb%3E+humor+on+Pinterest+%7C+%3Cb%3EGoats%3C%2Fb%3E%2C+Farm+...&p=silly+goat+signs&oid=243ecc5bb0d2a017d29acbffd012637e&fr2=piv-web&fr=yhs-elm-001&tt=1000%2B+images+about+%3Cb%3EGoat%3C%2Fb%3E+humor+on+Pinterest+%7C+%3Cb%3EGoats%3C%2Fb%3E%2C+Farm+...&b=421&ni=21&no=453&ts=&tab=organic&sigr=11lq60h3f&sigb=152eoc39j&sigi=12fe7q1i0&sigt=12a8ife7p&sign=12a8ife7p&.crumb=gAM1eKOccrB&fr=yhs-elm-001&fr2=piv-web&hsimp=yhs-001&hspart=elm&type=hdr_s_16_22_orgnl']

[URL='https://images.search.yahoo.com/images/view;_ylt=AwrB8p12kVlah2wAsqI2nIlQ;_ylu=X3oDMTI0dWNra29hBHNlYwNzcgRzbGsDaW1nBG9pZAM0MGY2NmE0Nzg1YWY1ZWRlY2YwZTJmZDNmZmI0YmM1OQRncG9zAzU3MARpdANiaW5n?.origin=&back=https%3A%2F%2Fimages.search.yahoo.com%2Fyhs%2Fsearch%3Fp%3Dsilly%2Bgoat%2Bsigns%26type%3Dhdr_s_16_22_orgnl%26fr%3Dyhs-elm-001%26fr2%3Dpiv-web%26hsimp%3Dyhs-001%26hspart%3Delm%26nost%3D1%26tab%3Dorganic%26ri%3D570&w=368&h=368&imgurl=cdn.imageserver.c-m-g.us%2Fthegoatspot_net%2F187%2F160164%2F20788-1438786990.jpg&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.thegoatspot.net%2Fforum%2Ff187%2Fbest-joke-pics-160164%2Findex44.html&size=30.6KB&name=Best+Joke+pics+-+Page+44+-+The+%3Cb%3EGoat%3C%2Fb%3E+Spot+-+%3Cb%3EGoat%3C%2Fb%3E+Forum&p=silly+goat+signs&oid=40f66a4785af5edecf0e2fd3ffb4bc59&fr2=piv-web&fr=yhs-elm-001&tt=Best+Joke+pics+-+Page+44+-+The+%3Cb%3EGoat%3C%2Fb%3E+Spot+-+%3Cb%3EGoat%3C%2Fb%3E+Forum&b=541&ni=21&no=570&ts=&tab=organic&sigr=128khectk&sigb=152h8769p&sigi=1286ntfc9&sigt=123u0luq2&sign=123u0luq2&.crumb=gAM1eKOccrB&fr=yhs-elm-001&fr2=piv-web&hsimp=yhs-001&hspart=elm&type=hdr_s_16_22_orgnl']


[/URL][/URL]


----------



## goat girls

Sorry went a little over board on the goat memes.


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahahaha, they're cute


----------



## goathiker

I've always liked this


----------



## Old Post Farm

lol. i love it!!!!


----------



## goat girls

It's a good thing my dad rarely wants chocolate chips, this would happen

@New-goat-mom this one is for you

The awkward moment when your friend invites you to a dance party.

Me when I first started hiking.


----------



## goat girls

I think it's cute
[URL='https://images.search.yahoo.com/images/view;_ylt=AwrB8pyIAltatnwAb7s2nIlQ;_ylu=X3oDMTI0ZjU4amoyBHNlYwNzcgRzbGsDaW1nBG9pZANkNWE1NWU3OTIzYTY4YzI0ZDE5Y2IxZGZjNDU4ZDczYwRncG9zAzMwMwRpdANiaW5n?.origin=&back=https%3A%2F%2Fimages.search.yahoo.com%2Fyhs%2Fsearch%3Fp%3Dsilly%2Bgoat%2Bmemes%26type%3Dhdr_s_16_22_orgnl%26fr%3Dyhs-elm-001%26fr2%3Dpiv-web%26hsimp%3Dyhs-001%26hspart%3Delm%26nost%3D1%26tab%3Dorganic%26ri%3D303&w=343&h=500&imgurl=farm8.staticflickr.com%2F7316%2F9885325874_42c9a3eee8_z.jpg&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.flickr.com%2Fphotos%2F102825387%40N03%2F9885325874%2F&size=113.9KB&name=%3Cb%3EGoat%3C%2Fb%3E+%3Cb%3EMemes%3C%2Fb%3E+%7C+Flickr+-+Photo+Sharing%21&p=silly+goat+memes&oid=d5a55e7923a68c24d19cb1dfc458d73c&fr2=piv-web&fr=yhs-elm-001&tt=%3Cb%3EGoat%3C%2Fb%3E+%3Cb%3EMemes%3C%2Fb%3E+%7C+Flickr+-+Photo+Sharing%21&b=301&ni=21&no=303&ts=&tab=organic&sigr=11m1n2hdm&sigb=152dge42u&sigi=11nnfjldi&sigt=11ijsbtg8&sign=11ijsbtg8&.crumb=gAM1eKOccrB&fr=yhs-elm-001&fr2=piv-web&hsimp=yhs-001&hspart=elm&type=hdr_s_16_22_orgnl']
[/URL]


----------



## New-goat-mom

@goat girls that is so stinkin' adorable!


----------



## goat girls

I think this one is the cutest. Meet Tiger








Ducklings are really cute too.


----------



## New-goat-mom

I love baby duckies sooooo much!


----------



## New-goat-mom

Saffron and Sandy coming home from tractor supply.


----------



## goat girls

You just asked for several minutes of torture.




























And to top it off.... meet Brownie!


----------



## New-goat-mom

Awwwwww I am all puddly melty!!!!


----------



## goat girls

Oh your duckies are really cute too! And they have the poofy head!


----------



## New-goat-mom

Thanks. Yeah, one of my son's friends wad over recently and, of course, they are grown now. He said ummm...why does that duck have a hair do?


----------



## goat girls

They seem to think they have no bones in there neck


----------



## goat girls

We've had a few "hair do" ducks


----------



## New-goat-mom

All so cute!!! That last one (the no neck bones)is too funny!


----------



## goat girls

All baby goats do it.


----------



## goat girls

http://www.goatorama.com/2017/05/15/couch-potatoes/


----------



## NyGoatMom

Awww, the ducks and goats are so cute  

Love the sign Jill lol Certainly tells it like it is!


----------



## Korita

Not sure if this is the place to post this but..... does anyone else find themselves going out to spend time with their goats instead of their crabby kids?  They are driving me nuts. They are daddy’s kids as soon as he gets home from work! I told my girls they should have their kids tonight so I don’t have to go back in the house for a while ha ha


----------



## Korita

goat girls said:


> You just asked for several minutes of torture.
> View attachment 126273
> View attachment 126274
> View attachment 126275
> View attachment 126276
> And to top it off.... meet Brownie!
> View attachment 126277


Ooohhhhhh my I miss my ducks! We lost them all (and our chickens) to ***** that broke into the barn this Fall.  My fiancé and I had a couple "date nights" with flashlights, guns and beer and managed to take out 11 of those bird killing buttheads. (I do feel kinda bad considering we've also rescued a baby **** before). I can't wait for the weather to warm up so I can Fort Knox this place so my birds are safe and I can get more and start hatching again.

You babies are adorable!


----------



## Old Post Farm

I'm so sorry

even more torture


----------



## Old Post Farm




----------



## Old Post Farm




----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Awesome photos @Old Post Farm


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Korita said:


> Ooohhhhhh my I miss my ducks! We lost them all (and our chickens) to ***** that broke into the barn this Fall.  My fiancé and I had a couple "date nights" with flashlights, guns and beer and managed to take out 11 of those bird killing buttheads. (I do feel kinda bad considering we've also rescued a baby **** before). I can't wait for the weather to warm up so I can Fort Knox this place so my birds are safe and I can get more and start hatching again.
> 
> You babies are adorable!


Ugh how i hate raccoons. The LDGs have been a huge help with keeping them away.


----------



## Old Post Farm

thank you. i especially love the kookaburra with the dead mouse. the kookaburras were so sweet i got to hold one


----------



## Korita

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Ugh how i hate raccoons. The LDGs have been a huge help with keeping them away.


Ok. His might be a duh moment but what are LDGs?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Livestock guardian dogs


----------



## New-goat-mom

Oooohhhhh I somehow missed all those last pics! Every one of them is awesome!


----------



## goat girls

I made my goats some play toys today out of several stumps and boards.
No Jupiter isn't eating the stump, he's making sure there's nothing underneath it.







The whole herd had to inspect it.







Annie had to beat up...er defend me from the stump.







I think they're going to have lots of fun.


----------



## New-goat-mom

That's great! I need to make more toys for mine. That's high on my to do list. Maybe they would stay off my son's car if i did! Lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

Great pics  I have been making some hard decisions here. I am getting rid of most/all of my chickens.(roughly 50ish) It's hard because I have spent years getting the breeds/egg colors I wanted  BUT, I want more room for my goats and less chores to do soo......lol....when all is said and done, I'll have zero to 10? hens...10 ducks...and 7 goats...3 dogs...and two cats...oh, and a fish tank  Is that all???? hahaha


----------



## Goats Rock

I finally got rid of all my chickens. It doesn't seem like it, but they are a lot of work!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Goats Rock said:


> I finally got rid of all my chickens. It doesn't seem like it, but they are a lot of work!


I know. I need to just buy local eggs from someone else when the ducks don't lay....


----------



## NyGoatMom

Having a hard time with a decision...I want to change the dynamics of my herd. I have limited space and want to have no more than 7 goats. (not including raising 4 meat babies a year, possibly staggered) Here's my dilemma....suggestions welcome!

I have one 5 1/2 year old Nubian/1/4 lamancha that gives a good gallon a day at peak...(staying here as I want at least one Nubian for butterfat) 

One 4 year old Nubian that gives 3/4 gallon a day at peak . She has horns I put tennis balls on because she has learned to use them. She is now herd queen but won't let my saanen in the shelter ( although that shelter is small and I have the Saanen separated for now because of this issue). She also rejects kids. Every year, every kid two years running. She is a bit spoiled...totally my fault. I bottle fed her for a year. I really should get rid of her but am attached.

A Sable doeling from this past season from my Saanen. (keeping her for milk production for my soaping business) Nice little black sable doeling.

A 5 year old Saanen who gives 1.5-1.75 gallons a day at peak. Excellent mother, nice quiet doe...although can be bossy to younger goats. (Staying, without a doubt)

A 4 year old Nubian buck. Awesome moonspotting. Not perfect conformation partly due to rickets in utero. Can be hard to handle during rut. Loses all his brains. Doesn't tolerate super cold weather well. May need a coat for negative temps.( Kinda think he should stay as buck for my nubians??) Kind of attached but not as much as with my other doe!

A 4 1/2 year old Sable buck who had Mworm and has some residual side effects in his back somewhere (per vet) Doesn't stop him, just takes him time to get up from a laying position and he is no longer the boss between him and the brainless Nubian. He is excellent with the does, and a gentle buck. Very large and very tall. (staying no matter what)

and lastly...Eeyore....a mixed wether from this spring that was SUPPOSED to go in the freezer. But didn't. And hasn't. And should have. "But he's a companion for the doeling! But he's so sweet! But he's so cute!" sighs...but he's so useless :/ And I have limited space. And I want a Boer female to be bred to my Sable for meat kids. So I need to make room......

Sooo, hmmmmmm..... do I get rid of the nubian that is a bit of a pain? Do I get rid of the Nubian buck if I will only have one nubian doe left and just breed her to the Sable? Do I just put the wether with the Sable to be a buddy without the nubian around? Or do I get rid of the wether and keep a back up buck? 

Bottom line, I want to get rid of one. But who?????


----------



## goat girls

I would sell the Nubian that has the tennis balls, then your Saanen can go in with everyone else. Less chores/moving around to different pens.


----------



## NyGoatMom

True....but then why keep the nubian buck for only one doe?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Maybe I should sell her and the nubian buck.....and get two boer girls. Husband would be happy...


----------



## NyGoatMom

or...sell her and the process the wether.....but still...the nubian buck would be kinda useless too. It would be easy if he didn't have moonspotting ....darn it!


----------



## goathiker

I would get rid of the trouble doe, the Nubian buck, and the wether.
Then I would get two Boer does and a LaMancha buck. 
LaBoers will give you better meat conversion than the Sable cross and LaMancha will give a good carcass weight to the remaining Nubian kids. 
Further down the line the LaBoer will give copious amounts of high fat milk for cheese making when it's time to replace your Nubian.


----------



## NyGoatMom

That is a really solid idea. Seriously, I am digesting that. I am seriously thinking that's the thing to do.


----------



## NyGoatMom

The DH loves that idea Jill. I feel like you slapped my face and said "Now pay attention! Here's what you do in your situation!" lol


----------



## Korita

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Livestock guardian dogs


What do you have for your LSG's? What area are you in? We have seriously considered getting a LGD but there's a couple kinks in doing so. The biggest one being we are fosters for a rescue group and they strictly do not adopt for outside dogs. Which completely makes sense and I respect as so many we've rescued were outside dogs and the neglect they endured could make the coldest heart break. If we got one it would clearly be a breed meant for elements and would still come inside all the time lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I've always gotten mine as puppies. Way easier to train than getting adult dogs or rescues. We're in NC.


----------



## Goats Rock

I agree, getting a LGD puppy will allow you to raise it with your animals and train it correctly.


----------



## Goats Rock

I am not making fun of this person, but I do think the following is pretty funny. (It's also kind of about goats, but more about the consequences)

We have a pen of 16 yearlings. Just put the buck in there a month ago. I mentioned to a casual helper that we should look at the teats and estruchions and maybe feel if they have any udder development, in a few weeks. (Little fat pad, the pre udder). 

He though he would be helpful and just check udders. Instead of letting the doe know, he just casually reached between her back legs and patted her flat udder.

She didn't kick or jump, she squatted and peed all over his arm. I laughed so hard. ALWAYS let an animal know you are behind them.
:haha:
Lesson learned, I am sure!


----------



## ksalvagno

Too funny!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Whoops :haha:


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahahahaha! Too funny!


----------



## NyGoatMom

So we started building our new kidding stalls  Super excited!! There will be three stalls...two will be 8' x 7' and one will be 10' x 7'.


----------



## Goats Rock

Your new stalls look really nice!


----------



## wifeof1

Wow! RAMADA inn of kidding stalls.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Wow, nice!!!


----------



## Lstein

Very nice, where do we check in??


----------



## goat girls

No, the question is how do we get there and back in one night with the kidding stalls?


----------



## Old Post Farm

lol yeah


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow, thanks everybody! I have such a small herd I can do things like this...if I had a real barn and acreage, I couldn't because I'd have wayyyyy more goats lol!


----------



## Goats Rock

Did there used to be a rule here that you had to have a certain amount of posts before you could advertise something for sale? 
I just wondered.


----------



## LuvmyNubians

Goats Rock said:


> Did there used to be a rule here that you had to have a certain amount of posts before you could advertise something for sale?
> I just wondered.


Yes you need 3 posts before you can add links to help prevent spam.


----------



## goat girls

So this is wonderful and horable at the same time, we have a lot trouble with the neighbors so we're moving. That's sucks. 
The good news is that where we are moving to is set up for goats and has my dream setup. It's a barn with a loafing area, two 8*8 stalls, a little pen attached to the barn with two gates that open up into two huge pastures. Oh and there is a milking room attached to the barn and a really nice hay feeder too.
So yay and nay. But mostly I wanted to brag about the goat area.


----------



## Lstein

That sounds great! How far of a move is it?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Sounds pretty awesome


----------



## goat girls

Lstein said:


> That sounds great! How far of a move is it?


About an hour, it would only be 30 minutes if there weren't 7 miles of a bumpy road.


----------



## Old Post Farm

that sounds awesome! so jealous!
i am getting my ears pierced tomorrow for the first time! i am so excited i get to go with my grandmother.


----------



## goat girls

I'll pictures once it's been cleaned!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

2414 pages! WOW!


----------



## goat girls

Wow is right!


----------



## goat girls

I'm going to have to build some of these once we are moved and settled in.
http://homestead-and-survival.com/18-diy-toys-for-goats-to-keep-them-busy/


----------



## Lstein

I have the little trampoline (favorite for napping for some reason) and the wire spool. Going to have to get some stumps, they look fun.

We also have 2 pieces of those larger plastic playground sets for hits (a big hit!) with the slides etc., from rummage sales.


----------



## goat girls

I really like this toy too.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> 2414 pages! WOW!


On another forum I'm in the longest thread has 67k posts. Not sure how many pages, but this thread is something like 48k posts.


----------



## Goats Rock

Anyone ever go back and read the earlier posts near the beginning? So many goat owners have come and gone. It's kind of sad. But, life goes on and situations change.


----------



## Lstein

I haven't really done that with this thread but I've noticed it when going back through a lot of my own old posts, seeing who was around back then. It is kind of sad to the look them up and see they just dropped off the face of the earth.


----------



## wifeof1

I can't remember the title, but there was a topic where a picture was added to the name.


----------



## sassykat6181

I'm shaking my head at this post on the local fb page. 

"Can't say for sure but the nanny is typical pigmy and Billy is boar on the smaller size"


----------



## Goats Rock

What a description!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

wow


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey guys! :wave: 

Goats Rock, I’ve done that... I miss all our old chatting...


----------



## ksalvagno

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hey guys! :wave:
> 
> Goats Rock, I've done that... I miss all our old chatting...


How are things going?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ksalvagno said:


> How are things going?


It's been a bit rough here and there... 
as you all know I got married and that has been absolutely amazing, no complaints there... 
but, I also sold all my goats to save for the wedding, and not being able to take them with me... Gosh I miss them like crazy! My dog passed away sadly... 
We've lost two babies of our own, I miss having my critters to go and talk to and hug and cry to.. lol..

but, overall, things are going pretty well  Hubby got promoted and is now a store manager so that is great!

How is everyone doing here? I miss chatting with you all!


----------



## sassykat6181

Sorry to hear Skyla. Things will fall into place eventually. Hugs to you!

I didn't breed any goats this season. South Carolina is so different than Massachusetts. People just don't see value in goats. Nigerians are almost impossible to sell. No one cares if you have good bloodlines or take the time to test and run clean herds.
I had a dream of starting a creamery and breeding mini lamanchas for it. 
Not being able to sell kids for a decent price and know that they are going to good homes has really put a damper on that.
Anyone asking to pay 100 for a well bred registered goat is just not going to care for them the way I expect them to be cared for. I just can't do it.
Rant over.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes, it will...
And thanks for the hugs  
I’ve been in contact with some really wonderful women from all of this, and for that I am greatful 

Ah man.. that’s tough..  up here I see goats with very little quality selling for $400 lol, I don’t get it!
It’s crazy how different places things sell so differently... 
I was very worried about that when I thought we were moving to TN and I had my goats.. didn’t think they would sell as well down there for what I was selling them up here..


----------



## ksalvagno

Sorry about your losses, Skyla. Happy to hear the marriage is going well.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thank you Karen... it’s been tough, but God’s got plans, and I need to just trust Him...


----------



## sassykat6181

Yeah, in Mass I had a waiting list before kids hit the ground, and always had more reservations than kids available. 400 for a doe was easy.
I just let two go for 200 each.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Puffers' chicks hatched!


----------



## ksalvagno

Cute!


----------



## wifeof1

I hate facebook adds where the seller misrepresnts the animal as pure (insert breed). Then when questioned kids can't be registered because parents have no documented pedigree.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

There are a ton of "pure but not registered" stock around here. A lot of people don't really care to keep up with papers, but they still want to market them as pure.


----------



## wifeof1

How can an animal be pure if parents have no pedigree except, "I said so"?


----------



## ksalvagno

Plenty of people like me who have pure breed animals but no longer register.


----------



## wifeof1

Ok. So if a person is wanting to register any animals purchase from you, they can't. So what is the term a buyer should use when looking for purebred goats that can be registered. Just trying to learn here.


----------



## ksalvagno

You have to see papers. Both dam and sire have to be registered. You need to walk away with either a signed over registration or properly filled out and signed registration form. You have to get it the same day you pick up the animal.


----------



## Goats Rock

Did anyone see those goats that had to be rescued from the bridge overpass on the PA turnpike? Poor things! Look up "Goat rescue from PA Turnpike Overpass".


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Goats Rock said:


> Did anyone see those goats that had to be rescued from the bridge overpass on the PA turnpike? Poor things! Look up "Goat rescue from PA Turnpike Overpass".


Yes, I saw it. That was crazy!


----------



## ksalvagno

Yes. Saw it. Great they were rescued.


----------



## Old Post Farm

going to a goat 4-h activity day tomorrow! i am so excited because it is being held at the collage i want to go to


----------



## ksalvagno

Have fun!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Goats Rock said:


> Did anyone see those goats that had to be rescued from the bridge overpass on the PA turnpike? Poor things! Look up "Goat rescue from PA Turnpike Overpass".


I saw it on the news. It reminded me of a book like the goat goes to the city but then oops get stuck on an overpass


----------



## Sfgwife

I am not sure what about this i love more.... the lil engine that could just scootin round all by heself... or the lil legs under mamas skirttails.... or mama kickin everyone out Lol! Adorable! We have two turkey hens that started sittin on a clutch of eggs monday. :7up:. Cannot WAIT to see lil bug eyed babies and big gentle mamas nurture them!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I feel like it's been about 43yrs since I've checked in, so here I am, checking in! Still topside, working, same stuff different day. 
How is everyone?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I feel like it's been about 43yrs since I've checked in, so here I am, checking in! Still topside, working, same stuff different day.
> How is everyone?


Hello:welcomeback:


----------



## goathiker

Still upright, bored, total buck year, and sunburnt.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Upright is good. I've been running around like crazy these past couple weeks, in and out of state, working a lot of double shifts (which I kinda despise lately), and this past week has finally caught up to me.... so, so very tired! I gotta put up a new fence tomorrow, just bought a bunch of new livestock panels to redo the goat pen fence, looking forward to no more kid escapees! No rest for the wicked!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And bummer about the buck kids. It was pretty even here, 6 does 5 bucks. One of the bucks is no longer though, had to put him down after I got him out, he was one of Enchantés triplets and was one of the worst cases of tangled up kids I've ever dealt with.... ended up busting his right back leg at the hock when I was getting him out, so had to put him down, but she's fine and her other two kids are doing really well. Win some and lose some. Still now entirely sure how I managed to break his leg but at least I saved her and the other two.


----------



## yankeedoodle

Shucks, I had an almost all buck year to! Thought it was bcz I bred to early.



Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> No rest for the wicked!


LOL! Yeah, I'm with you on that one!!


----------



## Einhorn

I have a due-any-day doe who is as big as a house! I am hoping she does ok on her own because i have to work to support my goat habit!


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats

I'm having a crap day. My sickly doe finally took the turn one way or another, and it wasn't a good one. I had to put her down this morning. I'm down to 3 geriatric does now, all in the 10 year old range. I'm hoping we don't have anymore hard decisions due for us soon, I'm attached to the old battle axes. 

On the bright side I have babies due in just about 3 weeks now and am excited to see what we get and what we'll be keeping. These are some late babies and I probably won't breed this late for next year, except maybe the Boers since our stock shows are end of winter early spring, but I'm glad I did this year since we had an extended cold winter. 
I also have chicks hatching next to my desk today, waiting on ducklings and goslings to hatch, if they're going to. I haven't had a lot of luck incubating the geese eggs - they tend to fail somewhere in the middle of it.


----------



## Einhorn

I'm sorry about your doe. I dread that time with my awesome doe. Boo, and hugs to you.


----------



## Goatzrule

Jumping in here
Ive had a relative doe year. Although my cousin got hit with quad bucks, how disappointing


----------



## Goatzrule

Sorry about youre doe

Weve recently have had a black bear taking goats from their yard around town. So far he (they) have taken 8 goats and 1 sheep. I believe they are traviling in a pack because a there are so many different bears being sighted within a mile from each other. So scary. all our girls are closed in tight. I dont know why people continue to leave their goats out at night knowing the risk


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I had one single buck. Ugh. But he sold fast so that's a plus


----------



## Goats Rock

I went down to Columbus, OH to the big ADGA national show. Wow! 4000+ goats there! I went through the entire barns and saw most of them! I was only there 2 days. Too hard to stay away from my herd any longer. It sure was neat to see all those fabulous does! 

Then I stopped at PBS on the way home! Ouch, I bought too much! I'm glad they are 2 hrs. away. I would go bankrupt if they were closer! 

Anyone else get to Columbus?


----------



## ksalvagno

Too bad I missed it. I live near Columbus too.


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats

I ended up with 5 doelings out of what has kidded, and waiting on one I don't have a due date on since I bought her bred. 
I slipped in the barn last night and slid my bare foot under a chainsaw I'd been working on - I caught the blade between my 3rd and 4th toes. Deep puncture and cut, got a new tetanus shot and 3 stitches at the ER after hosing it out in the bathtub and determining that it was too deep to just bandaid (I could see muscle and tendon). Dr debated an anthrax shot too and I got two antibiotics to run a 3 day course since he said I couldn't have picked a dirtier place to get a deep open wound. 
Stitches come out in 9 days, and he said if it starts to hurt to come in because it will probably get infected. I'm more butt-hurt that I was told I have to wear shoes until it heals up. I did move the chainsaw this morning.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

No! Not shoes. Tell your doctor the trauma will slow the healing. Lol


----------



## 15WildTurkey

Yeowch. That sounds pretty crap. Watch out that’s my goats favorite spot to stomp on.


----------



## Goats Rock

Heal quickly!


----------



## ksalvagno

That sounds awful. I hope you heal quickly.


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats

It's not that bad, just itchy now. DH is installing more lighting in the barn since I was working around with a 2 bulb florescent and it was pretty dark in there.
All honesty, I'm still not wearing shoes. I wore them the other night to the auction and by the end my foot hurt, was sweaty, and discharging. It stays dry and happy without the shoes.

Still can't believe I got cut that bad on a non-running chainsaw. Guess the blade on it was sharper than I thought - it looks like a rusty piece of junk lol.


----------



## ksalvagno

Glad it is healing well.


----------



## margaret

Goats Rock said:


> I went down to Columbus, OH to the big ADGA national show. Wow! 4000+ goats there! I went through the entire barns and saw most of them! I was only there 2 days. Too hard to stay away from my herd any longer. It sure was neat to see all those fabulous does!
> 
> Then I stopped at PBS on the way home! Ouch, I bought too much! I'm glad they are 2 hrs. away. I would go bankrupt if they were closer!
> 
> Anyone else get to Columbus?


We showed in Columbus this past week!
It was the biggest Nationals ever, with amazing competition!


----------



## Goats Rock

Too bad it is so far away next year. But, at least I got to "see" a National show!


----------



## Goatzrule

I was there too. My team got 4th for the fitting contest out of 36 teams and my 4 year old milk made cut off


----------



## Goats Rock

I have a question. Is the tetanus vaccine that we give goats the same one people get? All the tetanus shots are based on horse serum, so wouldn't people shots be the same as goat shots? 

(I hope this isn't as dumb as it sounds!).


----------



## ksalvagno

I wouldn't be surprised if it was.


----------



## Goats Rock

Thanks, just wondered..


----------



## goathiker

The biologic may be the same but the vaccine isn't. For one thing animal vaccines still use mercury for preservative. 
The vaccine manufacturing lab just puts the stuff together. A biologic lab isolates the actual disease.


----------



## Goats Rock

Well, I accidentally got the tetanus vaccine in an open wound. My fridge must be getting ready to quit, because suddenly it's too cold. Some vaccines (CDT) froze and when I went to pull the frozen bottles out, a tetanus toxoid bottle shattered in my hand and cut it pretty good, then the vaccine went into the open wound. 

It bled out really well, too well for my liking! (It's so fun to get old). 
 Anyway, I just wondered about the tetanus vaccine.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My mom shot me with CD-T instead of a goat before  lol! Not much got in me though..


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> My mom shot me with CD-T instead of a goat before  lol! Not much got in me though..


Yikes! I bet that hurt!


----------



## ksalvagno

I guess you are good on tetanus for a while. I would think it would be ok. You could always call the doctor on Monday.


----------



## Goats Rock

Well, I'm still alive and don't have any symptoms of anything, so, all is good. Fortunately, the doctor I go to has horses, so he is familiar with the farm life! If I did have to call him, he would understand!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Yikes! I bet that hurt!


Haha! A bit! After that I started making her hold the babies and I gave the shots


----------



## Goats Rock

We can't let this thread die, it's got too many posts! 
Question.... My hands are terrible in the winter. The finger tips are continually splitting, cracking and bleeding. I should have bought stock in Bandaid! 

I have tried all the hand creams, Vaseline and cotton gloves, any lotions, etc that the stores sell. I've had prescriptions for stuff. Nothing works for very long. 

I wear leather gloves, I think that helps suck the moisture out of my hands, too. I've tried drinking gallons of water. Still cracking and splitting. 

So, give me your best ideas and I will certainly give them a try. Thanks so much.


----------



## GoofyGoat

I use okeefes working hands during the day and udder balm at night when they're really bad... stinky but helps.


----------



## Trollmor

Being an old woman who can never keep her mouth shut, I am glad to have seen this thread!  And I agree, it IS fun to get old, 


Goats Rock said:


> (It's so fun to get old).


- especially when you remember what is the alternative!


----------



## 15WildTurkey

I use anhydrous lanolin at bed time. They are still dry during the day but they don’t get bad to the point of cracking anymore.


----------



## Trollmor

15WildTurkey said:


> I use anhydrous lanolin at bed time. They are still dry during the day but they don't get bad to the point of cracking anymore.


Are you talking about your hands?

When my goats all were dead, I stopped handling dung, both directly and indirectly (petting the goats), and in a few months, my hands were fine! Never seen them as smooth, but I grew up with animals and their dung. I realized I have seen similar cracks on the hands of my animal owning friends, and started to think. Now I often visit a friend in the town, and have to pick up the dung from the dogs with a plastic bag. And, can you imagine, my hands are drying and cracking again!

One thing that does help me is to wash up after a good meal for four persons, in warm water and by hand. - Until I again go out with the dogs and must handle their poop!

No, a normal hand wash does not help, the hands must be down in water for at least 20 minutes.


----------



## 15WildTurkey

Yes on my hands. I don’t think the work is as bad as the atmosphere. Here in ny anyway once it gets cold it’s dryyyy. There’s almost no humidity in my house. Before I moved to the boonies I bartended in the city for 14 years and being in and out of water all day was so hard on my hands. And I couldn’t use an lotion during work(nobody wants a greasy pint).


----------



## Sfgwife

Goats Rock said:


> We can't let this thread die, it's got too many posts!
> Question.... My hands are terrible in the winter. The finger tips are continually splitting, cracking and bleeding. I should have bought stock in Bandaid!
> 
> I have tried all the hand creams, Vaseline and cotton gloves, any lotions, etc that the stores sell. I've had prescriptions for stuff. Nothing works for very long.
> 
> I wear leather gloves, I think that helps suck the moisture out of my hands, too. I've tried drinking gallons of water. Still cracking and splitting.
> 
> So, give me your best ideas and I will certainly give them a try. Thanks so much.


As crazy as it seems..... when you settle down for the night coat your hands in crisco or olive oil and put some of those silly soft cotton spa gloves on. Sleep in them if you can stand it. It helps quite a bit. I had an old doc tell me do it for my poor eczema hands and as long as i could stand the gloves it did make a difference. You could use aquaphor too. The aquaphor soaks in some as ling as you dont glop it on and makes a barrier. Keep a tube by your glove gloves and put it on before you put them on too.

A mix of cornmeal and olive oil by the sink and in the tub too. Scrub your hands after you wash them. It takes off the rough skin as well as keeps that lil bit of moisture from washin in.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

I agree with @15WildTurkey and @Sfgwife. In winter, in oilfield, hands wet, then drying, constantly would crack my fingers and thumbs deeply and painfully.
Now at home retired, I am the dishwasher, and my hands, fingers and finger nails are doing that. I read an article about dry hands by a dermatologist, and that Dr. said to do what SFGWife said to do. I do all except the gloves, I don't go places where they are found, and fingers and thumbs getting better. Finger nails, the article said, could be up to a year to quit splitting.


----------



## Korita

GoofyGoat said:


> I use okeefes working hands during the day and udder balm at night when they're really bad... stinky but helps.


I second this! Okeefes hand cream and lip balm work wonders for me!


----------



## Trollmor

Do you have over fat soaps in your shops?

I understand now that it is "only" dry skin, not those deep, infected cracks I was thinking of.


----------



## singinggoatgirl

I use vaseline with cocoa butter in it, udder balm, and anhydrous lanolin (marketed for breastfeeding mothers). I just switch between them, depending on which is closest to me when I need something on my hands. All of them make me feel greasy, but it makes my cracked hands stop stinging.


----------



## Island Milker

DO you eat enough fat in your diet? is this all externally related or might there be some other issue which is causing this? why treat the symptom and not the cause?


----------



## cristina-sorina

Korita said:


> I second this! Okeefes hand cream and lip balm work wonders for me!


I love that stuff too! I work in healthcare and my hands would bleed from so much hand washing especially in winter, the OKeefes Working Hands really helped heal my hands.


----------



## 15WildTurkey

Island Milker said:


> DO you eat enough fat in your diet? is this all externally related or might there be some other issue which is causing this? why treat the symptom and not the cause?


Fat in my diet is certainly not the problem :heehee: 
Possibly not enough water.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

15WildTurkey said:


> Fat in my diet is certainly not the problem :heehee:
> Possibly not enough water.


Not my problem either! :up:My wife and I go through four to six pounds of butter per month. I know it is store bought with added water and salt, I think it is so much better than vein clogging margerine.


----------



## Goats Rock

My cracked hands started in 1987 when I worked for a large dairy farm in Missouri. The udder wash water had iodine in it and soon my hands were dried, cracked and had a terrible rash. I had to milk in rubber gloves. Ever since, winter time is hand crack time. Deep painful cuts. (Iodine and I sure don't get along. Even dipping kids navels is hard, I have to wear surgical gloves.) 

Thanks for the ideas to try.


----------



## HJoy

I had tried every cream, lotion, or salve known to man kind for my cracking and bleeding hands and dry, scaly eczema on my arms and legs including the prescription ones without any improvement. The last year I switched up my soap and that made the biggest difference. I now make and use my own super fatted goat milk soap for almost everything and some diluted Dr. Bronners Castile soap in a foamer bottle for anything else. I say try a different soap and see if you find one that doesn't strip all the good out oil out of your skin first, and maybe that will help save trying to moisturize it back in.


----------



## Trollmor

Wow, interesting! How do you make it, your home made soap? Is it soft or hard pieces?


----------



## Dwarf Dad

HJoy said:


> I had tried every cream, lotion, or salve known to man kind for my cracking and bleeding hands and dry, scaly eczema on my arms and legs including the prescription ones without any improvement. The last year I switched up my soap and that made the biggest difference. I now make and use my own super fatted goat milk soap for almost everything and some diluted Dr. Bronners Castile soap in a foamer bottle for anything else. I say try a different soap and see if you find one that doesn't strip all the good out oil out of your skin first, and maybe that will help save trying to moisturize it back in.


Even for washing dishes?


----------



## HJoy

Trollmor said:


> Wow, interesting! How do you make it, your home made soap? Is it soft or hard pieces?


I make a hard bar of simple cold process and use goat milk for all of the liquid. Super fat just means that you add more fat or oil than the lye will react with, which leaves you with extra oil in the final bar in addition to the glycerin that is made when it saponifies or undergoes the chemical reaction to make it soap.

@Dwarf Dad I have tried a few recipes online for home made liquid dish soap using grated home made soap or Castile soap for washing my dishes but haven't found the recipe of my dreams that will perform like store bought yet. I continue to experiment, but also suse the dishwashers (both the appliance and my sweet man) to wash as much as possible. When I do dishes in between home made experiments, which is still at least a couple of times a day, I use about 10% dish soap to 90% water in a foamer on my sponge to scrub and rinse so my hands aren't immersed in soapy water or full strength dish soap.


----------



## Trollmor

So far, I don't understand how I shall do!


----------



## Korita

HJoy said:


> I make a hard bar of simple cold process and use goat milk for all of the liquid. Super fat just means that you add more fat or oil than the lye will react with, which leaves you with extra oil in the final bar in addition to the glycerin that is made when it saponifies or undergoes the chemical reaction to make it soap.
> 
> @Dwarf Dad I have tried a few recipes online for home made liquid dish soap using grated home made soap or Castile soap for washing my dishes but haven't found the recipe of my dreams that will perform like store bought yet. I continue to experiment, but also suse the dishwashers (both the appliance and my sweet man) to wash as much as possible. When I do dishes in between home made experiments, which is still at least a couple of times a day, I use about 10% dish soap to 90% water in a foamer on my sponge to scrub and rinse so my hands aren't immersed in soapy water or full strength dish soap.


I LOVE my goat soap. I'm planning to sell it eventually. I made some goat milk lotion too which did wonders for my dry skin and my friends son's eczema but I'm struggling with it because shelf life isn't long.

If you figure out a recipie for dishwashing soap will you share it with me?!?!?


----------



## Trollmor

And how do you get the lye? Old saying here teaches that birch ashes is the best.


----------



## Goats Rock

You can buy the lye online. It's hard to find any quantity in local stores anymore. (Around here).


----------



## Trollmor

Aha, I might be mad, but I only think of making myself. Not always actually doing it, though.


----------



## HJoy

You can make your own lye with good wood ash, and that is how soap was made historically. The concentration and purity level varies from one batch to another though and so store bought lye yields a consistent result, same soap from the same recipe every time. Since I do sell mine from time to time, pure and consistent is important.
There are still people rendering tallow or lard and straining homemade lye through ashes making good old fashioned pioneer day soap, but not me. I had to promise my other half to take as many steps as possible not to blow up the house with any of my harebrained schemes or projects. He thought making the lye too was just a tad too much, ha ha ha!


----------



## Goatlover58

Hello I am new here so far I love this site


----------



## Goats Rock

Welcome, Goatlover58. :groupwelcome: The entire forum is full of great knowledge. And no one is hateful or nasty. There are a lot of helpful and kind people here that know quite a bit about goats. :coolmoves:


----------



## Goatlover58

Great cause my pregnant Nubian pygmy mix has me stumped


----------



## goathiker

Only I could manage to step on a pair of little bent blade scissors. Geeze, talk about shockingly painful.


----------



## Goats Rock

Ouch, goathiker. mg:


----------



## Goatlover58

Dang goathiker


----------



## singinggoatgirl

Ouch, Goathiker!


----------



## Goatlover58

Goats Rock said:


> Welcome, Goatlover58. :groupwelcome: The entire forum is full of great knowledge. And no one is hateful or nasty. There are a lot of helpful and kind people here that know quite a bit about goats. :coolmoves:


Thank you


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey all *waves*  
How’s everyone been?


----------



## goathiker

Wow slumming?
How are you doing


----------



## Trollmor

Goatlover58 said:


> Hello I am new here so far I love this site


Welcome!


----------



## Trollmor

HJoy said:


> You can make your own lye with good wood ash, and that is how soap was made historically. The concentration and purity level varies from one batch to another though and so store bought lye yields a consistent result, same soap from the same recipe every time. Since I do sell mine from time to time, pure and consistent is important.
> There are still people rendering tallow or lard and straining homemade lye through ashes making good old fashioned pioneer day soap, but not me. I had to promise my other half to take as many steps as possible not to blow up the house with any of my harebrained schemes or projects. He thought making the lye too was just a tad too much, ha ha ha!


Thanks!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> How's everyone been?


Great! You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Doing pretty well! Miss all you guys!

We just had a little one of our own so been super busy with that the past few weeks.. it's much harder than goats  love the little guy to bits though!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Doing pretty well! Miss all you guys!
> 
> We just had a little one of our own so been super busy with that the past few weeks.. it's much harder than goats  love the little guy to bits though!


Congratulations!!:run:


----------



## Dwarf Dad

HoosierShadow said:


> It's fun to have goats in so many different sizes  Sometimes I've thought I'd like to one day have some smaller breeds, but I really love our Boer goats. The only issue is they grow out of your lap very quickly lol.


The little goats are really nice, especially at hoof trimming time. I just halter them and tie them to the fence, sit on a stool with goat in my lap and trim.
I would like to raise a meat goat breed,after I get goat raising figured out, but do not own any acreage. We have to watch out for city ordinances and complaining neighbors.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Howdy folks! Long time no see  
Congrats Skyla!


----------



## ksalvagno

How wonderful! Congratulations Skyla!


----------



## Goatlover58

I need some help yesterday I saw some to me it look brownish maybe auburn fluid on blanket I gave my girl awhile back. I am not sure when she is due since lady I got her from 4 months let everyone run together. She won't let me touch her stomach nor check her ligaments out. She will let me pet her. She is a nerigian pygmy mixed. This is her first kidding


----------



## Goats Rock

Can you take her temp? How does her udder look?


----------



## Goatlover58

Goats rock she isn't going to let me her nipples have gotten longer but she has very small bag. She's acting fine eating drinking sometimes acting silly running and bucking especially if I go to check her her ligaments soften and disappear then come back


----------



## Goats Rock

I guess, just keep a good eye on her! It's rather nerve wracking whe you don't have a due date. Some does get very friendly when they go into labor.


----------



## ksalvagno

Goatlover58 said:


> I need some help yesterday I saw some to me it look brownish maybe auburn fluid on blanket I gave my girl awhile back. I am not sure when she is due since lady I got her from 4 months let everyone run together. She won't let me touch her stomach nor check her ligaments out. She will let me pet her. She is a nerigian pygmy mixed. This is her first kidding


It would be best to start your own thread. You will get more responses.


----------



## Trollmor

Goatlover58 said:


> I need some help yesterday I saw some to me it look brownish maybe auburn fluid on blanket I gave my girl awhile back. I am not sure when she is due since lady I got her from 4 months let everyone run together. She won't let me touch her stomach nor check her ligaments out. She will let me pet her. She is a nerigian pygmy mixed. This is her first kidding


Are you saying that your doe got pregnant before 4 months of age? That sounds dangerous for both mother and child.

Very welcome here! And good luck with your new thread; I hope I was interpreting your entry wrong, and that you get many good answers to your question/s!


----------



## Goatlover58

Trollmor said:


> Are you saying that your doe got pregnant before 4 months of age? That sounds dangerous for both mother and child.
> 
> Very welcome here! And good luck with your new thread; I hope I was interpreting your entry wrong, and that you get many good answers to your question/s!


No I have had her for 4 month she's a year old


----------



## Goatlover58

ksalvagno said:


> It would be best to start your own thread. You will get more responses.


I don't know how I tried


----------



## Trollmor

One year, that is better! Good luck, both doe and midwife!

Anyone who can help starting a thread? I am still very unsure as to the different places at this forum.


----------



## ksalvagno

Goatlover58 said:


> I don't know how I tried


Go to a section that is appropriate for your post, say health and wellness. When you go into that section, there should either be a button that says new thread or a pencil icon to click on. Click on either and it should bring up a box to start a new thread.


----------



## Goatlover58

I am just wondering if it's normal for her to have had that kind of discharge


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks guys!! <3 he’s a love!

How’s everyone been doing?


----------



## 15WildTurkey

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Doing pretty well! Miss all you guys!
> 
> We just had a little one of our own so been super busy with that the past few weeks.. it's much harder than goats  love the little guy to bits though!


Awww congratulations. It's hard but it's great. My little fella just turned 2!!! In a blink. Enjoy your little monkey. The laundry can wait. Hold that baby. :clapping:


----------



## Trollmor

Yeah, congrats to 1000!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Been busy with my soaping business.... you make any soap lately Skyla?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NyGoatMom said:


> Been busy with my soaping business.... you make any soap lately Skyla?


No, it's been quite a while that I've made any... was going to make a few batches last year, but life happened and it just didn't happen...
It's harder now that I have to find and buy the milk lol!
Do miss having plenty of goat milk soap on hand though...  I do have to buy some soon, my last bar ran out on me!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I totally get it! Do you miss having goats?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh yes! I miss them like crazy!! Hubby isn't totally on board with getting more haha! One day  
My friend who bought most of my guys is selling most or all of her goats this summer, I want to see if hubs will let me take my two favorites back, just keep them as pets for now. 
Couldn't do any breeding right now... gotta get this baby thing under control first  haha!! 
Otherwise, two of my other friends have some of my goats so I'll beg them to buy them


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh yes! I miss them like crazy!! Hubby isn't totally on board with getting more haha! One day
> My friend who bought most of my guys is selling most or all of her goats this summer, I want to see if hubs will let me take my two favorites back, just keep them as pets for now.
> Couldn't do any breeding right now... gotta get this baby thing under control first  haha!!
> Otherwise, two of my other friends have some of my goats so I'll beg them to buy them


Okay now, I know it's been like an age and a half since I even popped my head in here, but say WHAT?!? You're married now?!? And have a kid?!?! Um, CONGRATS Girl!!! We've all grown up since what, 2012? 2013? I guess:haha:


----------



## goathiker

How old is your boy Skyla?

Much happening here, we've got Campylobactor. Yeah, fun stuff there!


----------



## Trollmor

One healthy son and one campylobactor ... I do think I prefer the former! :hide:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Okay now, I know it's been like an age and a half since I even popped my head in here, but say WHAT?!? You're married now?!? And have a kid?!?! Um, CONGRATS Girl!!! We've all grown up since what, 2012? 2013? I guess:haha:


:lol: 
Yup! Almost two years that I've been married and my son is going to be 3mo this week 

We all have! Haha! I sure do miss chatting with everyone like we used to though! How have you been?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goathiker said:


> How old is your boy Skyla?
> 
> Much happening here, we've got Campylobactor. Yeah, fun stuff there!


Jill, he is going to be three months old on Thursday. 

Oh man.. that isn't fun


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :lol:
> Yup! Almost two years that I've been married and my son is going to be 3mo this week
> 
> We all have! Haha! I sure do miss chatting with everyone like we used to though! How have you been?


That's fantastic! So happy for you  I miss it too! Oh, the good ole days 

I've been alright! Almost have my first year of college wrapped up, and I've got two does due in a month (ironically, my last day of school!). Bred later this year in hopes I would be home when the kids came. Fingers crossed! Had a scary depression spout at the beginning of soccer preseason (I was going to play college soccer, then this whole deal took over, and I realized that my mental health was more important. So I quit the team, and changed to a more reasonable school). But I'm doing much better now! We lost Ozzie, my black/white/brown wether that was one of the first 3 goats I got, suddenly in February. That one hit hard. But all in all, I've been great!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> That's fantastic! So happy for you  I miss it too! Oh, the good ole days
> 
> I've been alright! Almost have my first year of college wrapped up, and I've got two does due in a month (ironically, my last day of school!). Bred later this year in hopes I would be home when the kids came. Fingers crossed! Had a scary depression spout at the beginning of soccer preseason (I was going to play college soccer, then this whole deal took over, and I realized that my mental health was more important. So I quit the team, and changed to a more reasonable school). But I'm doing much better now! We lost Ozzie, my black/white/brown wether that was one of the first 3 goats I got, suddenly in February. That one hit hard. But all in all, I've been great!


Glad you are doing better! Your health and mental health is defiantly more important! 
I'm so sorry you lost Ozzie  it is never easy... you gave him a great life though  
How many goats do you have now?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Glad you are doing better! Your health and mental health is defiantly more important!
> I'm so sorry you lost Ozzie  it is never easy... you gave him a great life though
> How many goats do you have now?


Thanks <3 
Just four for now. BB had Flynn (who is all grown up and a MONSTER of a wether now), took a year off (the buck was shooting blanks, and my busy schedule just didn't allow us time to take her to a different buck) and then two sets of twin boys back to back, who we sold to 4-Hers. Took another year off (sister was getting married, my senior year, just too crazy!) and now we have two expecting in less than two weeks! We've tried breeding Gilly twice and she's aborted 4-6 weeks early (she was INCREDIBLY skinny when we bought her), so we're praying everything goes smoothly with her since so far its been so good!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

littlegoatgirl said:


> Thanks <3
> Just four for now. BB had Flynn (who is all grown up and a MONSTER of a wether now), took a year off (the buck was shooting blanks, and my busy schedule just didn't allow us time to take her to a different buck) and then two sets of twin boys back to back, who we sold to 4-Hers. Took another year off (sister was getting married, my senior year, just too crazy!) and now we have two expecting in less than two weeks! We've tried breeding Gilly twice and she's aborted 4-6 weeks early (she was INCREDIBLY skinny when we bought her), so we're praying everything goes smoothly with her since so far its been so good!


That stinks, but sometimes it works out for the best that way. Sounds like you've been very busy! 

And oh no.. praying all goes well with her this year! And lots of little does!  <3 
I love the little babies.. I miss that haha! I get to snuggle my friends, we disbud and tattoo for her, and I had to run over the other day to help her kid, a twisted buckling got himself stuck! 
So I'm thankful I get baby snuggles still haha


----------



## littlegoatgirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That stinks, but sometimes it works out for the best that way. Sounds like you've been very busy!
> 
> And oh no.. praying all goes well with her this year! And lots of little does!  <3
> I love the little babies.. I miss that haha! I get to snuggle my friends, we disbud and tattoo for her, and I had to run over the other day to help her kid, a twisted buckling got himself stuck!
> So I'm thankful I get baby snuggles still haha


Thank you!!!  I am praying!
I totally understand! The babies are the best... and being without them is the WORST! Just a couple days until I get to go home! I swear, being away from my goats is ACTUALLY the worst thing about college!! :haha:


----------



## Trollmor

littlegoatgirl said:


> I swear, being away from my goats is ACTUALLY the worst thing about college!! :haha:


I do not understand ... Why not bring them? ... ohlala:


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Trollmor said:


> I do not understand ... Why not bring them? ... ohlala:


I think she should, too. After all, @Damfino was at college when she got her first one. Maybe @littlegoatgirl could find a professor with a barn.lol


----------



## Trollmor

Barn? Mine willingly shared my bed!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Trollmor said:


> I do not understand ... Why not bring them? ... ohlala:


The number of times I've tried to make my case that I need an emotional support animal and that it should be one of my goats is actually quite astounding... :haha:


----------



## Trollmor

Hm, how will you be able to study at all without a supporting goat in your lap, helping you to turn the pages ...

Or should I say tear ...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Trollmor said:


> Hm, how will you be able to study at all without a supporting goat in your lap, helping you to turn the pages ...
> 
> Or should I say tear ...


The funniest thing about this is we had twin does born last Wednesday and I was trying to study all day but instead I was just watching the baby monitor camera my parents had set up for me to watch the goats:haha:


----------



## Trollmor

There you see! It really helps studying! You must only carefully chose your subject!!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Trollmor said:


> There you see! It really helps studying! You must only carefully chose your subject!!


:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Trollmor

:bookgoat: *whistle* :bookgoat:


----------



## Trollmor

Since last time I have onder: been ponderingonder:

Is any of you willing to teach me about the American school system? Here in Sweden, the schools are all tax payed (also the private schools get a normal contribution for every student), and we begin _gå till skolan_ (=walking to school) at 6 years, staying in the compulsory school for 10 years. Most people find they will not get employed without an addition of 2-4 years.

But recently, I learned that the system of boarding schools is common in your country? At which age do you normally leave your family to attend school in a place where you eat and sleep as well? Do you have school uniforms? How much is tax financed?

- and so on ... I never realized that boarding schools could possibly be anything else than very rich people occurring in films ...
:dazed:


----------



## goathiker

Boarding schools are very expensive so are used mostly by the rich. 

We have 5 different school systems. 
Public schools funded by state taxes. 
Private schools funded by tuitions. These include boarding schools. 
Religious schools funded by tuitions and donations, some of these are boarding schools also. 
Homeschooling, where the parents teach the child and the child takes a state test yearly. This is very popular in the US. 
Online schools where the child stays home and attends school classes on the computer. These are fee based but not expensive.


----------



## Trollmor

Uff, I had hoped to understand something, and now I feel even more bewildered ... Will read your entry again, hoping to get something more into my old troll head! Thanks!


----------



## Trollmor

*public, private, religious, home, online* :bookgoat:

Here, religious schools are an under-group of private schools. Online is for universities and the like. Home schooling is almost forbidden. I helped one boy, who had a long way to his school, and his older brother had bad experiences from bullying, both from other students, and, worse, from teachers. He studied at home, but the headmaster asked each time they met "When will you attend?"

*Public - Private - Religious - Home - Online*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Anyone know if Boston lettuce becomes a head? Or should I pick it now? 

Going pick my butter crunch, but looks like the Boston is turning into a head?


----------



## Trollmor

I would pick one leaf at a time, to enjoy the taste of really fresh lettuce every day!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Anyone know if Boston lettuce becomes a head? Or should I pick it now?
> 
> Going pick my butter crunch, but looks like the Boston is turning into a head?


I don't know anything about lettuce, but those marigolds sure work keeping deer away!


----------



## ksalvagno

Boston head is looser. You can pick it now.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Square foot gardening really gives good yield per area doesn't it. Have you been gardening this way for a while? Those lettuce look very nice and yep, the first two Boston can be harvested. Are those radish sprouts coming up with the onions? This is my first year of no more rows, enjoyed seeing your block.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I ended up cleaning up the Boston heads and leaving all but two, and took all the butter crunch.. now I have way too much in my fridge we will be eating lots of salads!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NigerianNewbie said:


> Square foot gardening really gives good yield per area doesn't it. Have you been gardening this way for a while? Those lettuce look very nice and yep, the first two Boston can be harvested. Are those radish sprouts coming up with the onions? This is my first year of no more rows, enjoyed seeing your block.


This is our first year, I generally just plant in the garden, but we are going to be getting more raised beds for next year!

No, those are weeds with the onions  I have to weed that bed and the one next to it with the strawberries...
And the garden is getting slightly out of control lol


----------



## NigerianNewbie

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> This is our first year, I generally just plant in the garden, but we are going to be getting more raised beds for next year!
> 
> No, those are weeds with the onions  I have to weed that bed and the one next to it with the strawberries...
> And the garden is getting slightly out of control lol


Then shot, those aren't too many weeds at all. Best part, no need to break out a hoe to get the job done. Also adding another this fall, will be for herbs and such. Thanks for sharing your garden with me.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NigerianNewbie said:


> Then shot, those aren't too many weeds at all. Best part, no need to break out a hoe to get the job done. Also adding another this fall, will be for herbs and such. Thanks for sharing your garden with me.


No, it's not too bad  and I think I've only weeded it once... haha! 
Yes exactly haha


----------



## Goats Rock

We we have had a horribly wet year and have gotten no hay in at all. It's getting to the desperation stage. I'll have to sell the herd if I can't get hay baled this week. (200+ goats). 

The hay was mowed yesterday. I'll ted it later today, etc. and praying really hard we don't get the rain they suddenly are calling for. But, let's add another twist in the hay tale. I suddenly remembered, I have JURY duty Tuesday. Right when I would be baling the hay. 

I called the courthouse yesterday and explained the situation, said I would be happy to serve any other time. She was nasty and said hay baling wasn't a legal excuse! (We only have 100,000 people in the entire county, so it's a small courthouse). I got mad. This is my business in peril. I snapped at her and said, well, better get a cell ready, I'm baling hay and if you want to jail me, fine. I'll turn myself in after the hay is all in! Yikes! I've never been in legal trouble where jail was an end result. Think I'll end up in the pokey?

That's when I'll call the news stations. Tell how the court wants my poor goats to starve!


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Goats Rock said:


> We we have had a horribly wet year and have gotten no hay in at all. It's getting to the desperation stage. I'll have to sell the herd if I can't get hay baled this week. (200+ goats).
> 
> The hay was mowed yesterday. I'll ted it later today, etc. and praying really hard we don't get the rain they suddenly are calling for. But, let's add another twist in the hay tale. I suddenly remembered, I have JURY duty Tuesday. Right when I would be baling the hay.
> 
> I called the courthouse yesterday and explained the situation, said I would be happy to serve any other time. She was nasty and said hay baling wasn't a legal excuse! (We only have 100,000 people in the entire county, so it's a small courthouse). I got mad. This is my business in peril. I snapped at her and said, well, better get a cell ready, I'm baling hay and if you want to jail me, fine. I'll turn myself in after the hay is all in! Yikes! I've never been in legal trouble where jail was an end result. Think I'll end up in the pokey?
> 
> That's when I'll call the news stations. Tell how the court wants my poor goats to starve!


Sounds like an emergency to me.


----------



## ksalvagno

You should be able to fill out a form that it would be a hardship for you to take a day away from your business.


----------



## Sfgwife

Goats Rock said:


> We we have had a horribly wet year and have gotten no hay in at all. It's getting to the desperation stage. I'll have to sell the herd if I can't get hay baled this week. (200+ goats).
> 
> The hay was mowed yesterday. I'll ted it later today, etc. and praying really hard we don't get the rain they suddenly are calling for. But, let's add another twist in the hay tale. I suddenly remembered, I have JURY duty Tuesday. Right when I would be baling the hay.
> 
> I called the courthouse yesterday and explained the situation, said I would be happy to serve any other time. She was nasty and said hay baling wasn't a legal excuse! (We only have 100,000 people in the entire county, so it's a small courthouse). I got mad. This is my business in peril. I snapped at her and said, well, better get a cell ready, I'm baling hay and if you want to jail me, fine. I'll turn myself in after the hay is all in! Yikes! I've never been in legal trouble where jail was an end result. Think I'll end up in the pokey?
> 
> That's when I'll call the news stations. Tell how the court wants my poor goats to starve!


Just go in and when they ask questions blab off some crazy stuff like give them all the needle? :hide:. I know not helpful but this is how my brain is workin today. Sorry. You do have good ideas already though.


----------



## Goats Rock

All the court cases are drug related. Either pushers or users and they either got caught with drugs or caught stealing to buy drugs. I'm not real sympathetic to the pushers. So, to waste a hay day over some moron that wants to destroy himself or others, not my idea of a productive day! There is a chance there will not be a jury trial that day. I'll know Monday eve! Fingers crossed! (We really need a fingers crossed smilie!) 
( I'm taking a break from tedding the hay to get ice and cold water!) 

It may turn out to be ok hay, for such late first cutting. Still nice and green and native grasses, so not a lot of thick stems like Timothy.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Gosh I'm sorry. Farm work doesn't adjust to our schedules -- it happens when it happens. I agree with Karen there should be a way to fill out a form, but I'm no expert.

We've had wet weather here too, but somehow hay is able to be baled thank goodness. I hope the wetness doesn't have any ill effect on the hay being baled, but if so at least I've got a few hundred bales of last years green orchard grass reserved for me.


----------



## Goats Rock

I think I am certifiably whacko! I have a pretty large herd of dairy goats, I'm trying to get the barn ready for reinspection for the State and am going to start shipping milk to a new supplier. I had 117 kids born this year - attending all but 5 or 6 births and they were fine. I had the last kid born 3 days ago, still have lots of disbudding to do, the barn needs totally cleaned out, again, and somehow, I need to sleep. So, now I've decided that I HAVE to take goats to the County Fair, next week. 

I've been taking animals in some category or another for 50 yrs. 
4-H for 10 yrs. then little brothers 4-H, then my kids 4-H with my goats and horses and Open class goats along with grandson taking my goats. This year, no one is around. 

Our ADGA Open Class goat show is the Sat. of fair week. (Runs Tue.- Sun). So, now I have 17 does to wash and clip, in 3 days! 
Oh, did I mention, I do it all alone. Zero help from anyone! 

AHHHHGGG! Yep, I probably need my head examined! 
:bonkdoh):heehee: (headsmash):imok:


----------



## NigerianNewbie

This is not exactly goat related, maybe a distant relative. A friend custom made this for me, and I got it today. It is a section of a saw mill blade and a deer tine from a rack. Lookie here.


----------



## Goats Rock

That knife is a nice gift!


----------



## Trollmor

NigerianNewbie said:


> This is not exactly goat related


Sure it is! Who could look after goats without a decent knife in the pocket?


----------



## ksalvagno

Goats Rock said:


> I think I am certifiably whacko! I have a pretty large herd of dairy goats, I'm trying to get the barn ready for reinspection for the State and am going to start shipping milk to a new supplier. I had 117 kids born this year - attending all but 5 or 6 births and they were fine. I had the last kid born 3 days ago, still have lots of disbudding to do, the barn needs totally cleaned out, again, and somehow, I need to sleep. So, now I've decided that I HAVE to take goats to the County Fair, next week.
> 
> I've been taking animals in some category or another for 50 yrs.
> 4-H for 10 yrs. then little brothers 4-H, then my kids 4-H with my goats and horses and Open class goats along with grandson taking my goats. This year, no one is around.
> 
> Our ADGA Open Class goat show is the Sat. of fair week. (Runs Tue.- Sun). So, now I have 17 does to wash and clip, in 3 days!
> Oh, did I mention, I do it all alone. Zero help from anyone!
> 
> AHHHHGGG! Yep, I probably need my head examined!
> :bonkdoh):heehee: (headsmash):imok:


Good luck at the show! Amazing you have time for it.


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Goats Rock said:


> I think I am certifiably whacko! I have a pretty large herd of dairy goats, I'm trying to get the barn ready for reinspection for the State and am going to start shipping milk to a new supplier. I had 117 kids born this year - attending all but 5 or 6 births and they were fine. I had the last kid born 3 days ago, still have lots of disbudding to do, the barn needs totally cleaned out, again, and somehow, I need to sleep. So, now I've decided that I HAVE to take goats to the County Fair, next week.
> 
> I've been taking animals in some category or another for 50 yrs.
> 4-H for 10 yrs. then little brothers 4-H, then my kids 4-H with my goats and horses and Open class goats along with grandson taking my goats. This year, no one is around.
> 
> Our ADGA Open Class goat show is the Sat. of fair week. (Runs Tue.- Sun). So, now I have 17 does to wash and clip, in 3 days!
> Oh, did I mention, I do it all alone. Zero help from anyone!
> 
> AHHHHGGG! Yep, I probably need my head examined!
> :bonkdoh):heehee: (headsmash):imok:


Good Luck!
You don't have to take all 17. lol


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Goats Rock said:


> That knife is a nice gift!


Thank you, I am already smittened with it. I have difficulty with getting a pocket knife to open, so tah dah, a pocket knife sized straight blade. Fed Ex surprised me big time with a package from Stuart, VA. :cake:


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Trollmor said:


> Sure it is! Who could look after goats without a decent knife in the pocket?


Exactly correct Trollmor, I have needed something like this for quite a while. Slices right through hay twine, had to try it out just to see. Most of the knives made are much larger, and this "girl sized" one is such a thoughtful birthday gift.


----------



## Trollmor

So you will take good care of it, keep it clean, safe and sharp ...  

I very much like the security tag, which secures not only your fingers, but also keeps the cover in place. Tell the giver I am impressed!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Trollmor said:


> So you will take good care of it, keep it clean, safe and sharp ...
> 
> I very much like the security tag, which secures not only your fingers, but also keeps the cover in place. Tell the giver I am impressed!


I most certainly will tell my friend what you said. Thank you for the compliment. And yes, I will take extremely good care of it and keep it good and sharp.


----------



## Trollmor

NigerianNewbie said:


> I most certainly will tell my friend what you said. Thank you for the compliment. And yes, I will take extremely good care of it and keep it good and sharp.


The Sames (who first inhabited this country, now they live way up north with their reindeer and their - yes - goats and cows) have a saying and an old belief that a good knife is a friend, who will not harm you, as long as you treat it well.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

UGHHH! BUCKS! My buck has gotten his head stuck in the hay feeder twice in the past 2 days, so in the mornin, I will have my brother come out and torch the bars (he is a welder, and this thing is made of steel, so not easy to snip!) and I will put up that wire mesh stuff up just so he can get his dumb little lips through. :devil:

on the bright side, I cut into my first bale of hay that i baled, and cut into really nice alfalfa, that made me so happy when the feed store worker brought it out to me! It has a lot of those tiny leaves that the goats love! The buck doesnt get any until I get his hay feeder dumb proof, which will hopefully be tomorrow! And I have a heifer do any time soon (i dont have a due date on her (doh):ahh: ) I am hoping she will have a little girl!! She was wading in the pond this evening,(poor thing, its over 105 here, Im gonna need to set up fans for her!) her bag is filling a lot and she is getting as big as a truck this past month! (dance):7up: :waiting:


----------



## Trollmor

105° Fahrenheit tells me nothing, but when I get out the Metric Converter, and get 40° Celsius, then ... Oh, I get a bad headache just by SEEING that figure!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Trollmor said:


> 105° Fahrenheit tells me nothing, but when I get out the Metric Converter, and get 40° Celsius, then ... Oh, I get a bad headache just by SEEING that figure!


That was yesterday EVENING! It got past 107 (41.6) yesterday with a heat index of 111! (43.8) I hope today isnt as bad


----------



## Trollmor

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> That was yesterday EVENING! It got past 107 (41.6) yesterday with a heat index of 111! (43.8) I hope today isnt as bad


Oooowh! My poor head! Give me some ice cubes to put on top of it!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Trollmor said:


> Oooowh! My poor head! Give me some ice cubes to put on top of it!


I have been freezing gallon jugs for the cows and goats so they can lay against them and lick them to cool down, At least the cows wade in the pond!!! Poor goaties! They just lay in the shade all day until it cools off and their up until 10 at night browsing!


----------



## Trollmor

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> until it cools off and their up until 10 at night browsing!


Good thing they see well in the dark!


----------



## Goats Rock

She won't try and calve in the pond, will she?


----------



## Sfgwife

That is amazing!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Goats Rock said:


> She won't try and calve in the pond, will she?


NO! I will separate her in a smaller pen, and let her out in a day after she calves


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

I finished his hay feeder! I have to go get pics so i will be back soon!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Still havent gotten pics. I cant find my camera, and dont have a phone to take pics. :imsorry:


----------



## Trollmor

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Still havent gotten pics. I cant find my camera, and dont have a phone to take pics. :imsorry:


Was it not you who should take a good break from everything, and go off with your family?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Trollmor said:


> Was it not you who should take a good break from everything, and go off with your family?


Yes, I am leaving today to illinois, to see family! I will be gone for about a week. I have one of my good friends taking care of the animals.


----------



## Trollmor

Have a nice trip!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Trollmor said:


> Have a nice trip!


Our plans have been changed last minuite! (Its my families way of doing everything!) We are going to Illinois in September for my grandmas birthday, because my dad wants to go, and cant because of work (He already missed a week for my sisters wedding in Arizona) and so we are going to the beach for a few days now (without dad ) , because we already have the farm sitter. Either way, it is still a trip away!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Good luck goats rock! If you were closer to me I’d go and help you show! I miss it so much! I brought some of my friends out, some of which were goats I bred which was fun!


----------



## Goats Rock

Skyla, thanks for thinking of me! 

I got through fair week. What a week! I am a one person army! I took 17 goats to fair. Some how, I managed to take care of the 2 home herds (150 + adult goats and around 70 kids), milking 2x a day and spending a good amount of time at the fair and caring for that group! The show went ok. My daughter (from N. Carolina) had to return a son from summer visitation and she helped me at the show, as well as the other daughter (from Cleveland). 

That was a nice surprise to see them. We did ok, but my yearlings were a little lean, compared to the ones that get fed corn silage. (Boy, that would scare me, real listeria danger).

All in all, a lot of work, exhausting but kind of fun!


----------



## Goats Rock

Did you know????! PETA bought a bunch of Facebook stock in order to direct FB in the direction they want it to go. I don't FB, never had an account, but, I thought you all that do have one, may notice more changes.


----------



## ksalvagno

Goats Rock said:


> Did you know????! PETA bought a bunch of Facebook stock in order to direct FB in the direction they want it to go. I don't FB, never had an account, but, I thought you all that do have one, may notice more changes.


Just wow. 

Congrats on doing well at fair!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

good thing im not on FB! Sadly, when i was making my website on Wix, it wouldn't let me post the site with out putting a social media acct. so i made an Instagram page, but i haven't posted anything on it lol!
congrats at the fair!
oh my big red heifer! She still hasn't calved! I'm kinda glad, because we are in the dog days of summer! She is a brat! I really want a little girl out of her. Her udder has been building for a few weeks now, so we will see how long it takes! 
Today I was washing out the cows water trough next to the fence, and they were all beggin to be sprayed by the hose! Of course, they all got what they wanted! My pond is shrinking by the day because of evaporation and weeds. I'm sure it will just be a hole in the ground in 2 years. Im gonna have to make me a bigger pond after all them stupid weeds die!


----------



## Sfgwife

Goats Rock said:


> Did you know????! PETA bought a bunch of Facebook stock in order to direct FB in the direction they want it to go. I don't FB, never had an account, but, I thought you all that do have one, may notice more changes.


I saw that nonesense and my thought was hot can they just by buying stocks dictate what does and does not happen on fb. But i have also seen recently a ton of livestock groups being shut down.. even if it is not a sale or trade group.


----------



## Trollmor

PETA invading FB??? Interested in such news. If someone has them. But I do not use Facebook; they want to register too much about me. Good thing we have a good Goat Spot!


----------



## Goats Rock

This is the only social media site I go to. Never did the My Space, Twitter, etc.


----------



## Sfgwife

Things that just make you shake your noggin and go hmmmmmmm not a smart cookie are ya.


----------



## Goats Rock

Well, once again Winter approaching has caught me scrambling to get the old cow barn winterized. The windows are clear plastic sheeting. Glass was gone years ago by cows. So the openings are guarded by metal tubing and the plastic gets stapled up from the outside. 

But, as usual, it's on a cold blustery night that I finally end up cutting and trying to put up the plastic by headlamp! 

One part of the barn is a big long rectangular run in area. (Held 150 Holsteins, it's like a loafing shed). The North end is open and 2 huge openings on the east side. So, a big wind tunnel. Hanging huge tarps and anchoring to the block walls is always fun. 

There is still plenty of ventilation, the tarps just help with wind blockage. Boy is it a pain to bring in round bales! 

I keep all the unbred yearlings and weaned kids there. Probably 40 or so goats, they get lots of excercize running all over that old barn!


----------



## ksalvagno

Too bad you can't do something permanent.


----------



## Goats Rock

This is probably in the wrong spot, and I should know the answer, but I don't. Can you give a CDT shot and a pneumonia shot at the same time? Of course not the same syringe. I remember reading that on here a few years ago, but can't find it. 

On one hand, I don't see why not, but maybe it's too much for the kid? (5-6 months old)


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

I never recommend giving more than once vaccine at a time.

Remember that vaccines are toxins. It takes a toll out on the body to process each one of them. Putting in yet another one at the same time takes even more of a toll on the goat, and if they aren’t strong enough it can even allow the virus to flourish and the vaccine can backfire.

It’s also good to separate in case of reactions (so you know what caused it).

If you disagree with the above, at least understand that it’s 100% too much for kids to handle.


----------



## Goats Rock

Thanks, that's kind of what I figured, it's a piece of disease that the body has to recognize and develop an immunity for. I just always wondered if 2 entirely different vaccines would mess up a youngster. (Wish I knew more of physiology!)


----------



## Goats Rock

How come men have to announce they did dishes? There are only 2 of us here. He eats off the dishes, etc. why wouldn't he wash them? If they are finally washed and I didn't do it, why does there have to be recognition and accolades? :heehee:


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

:heeheerofl)


----------



## ksalvagno

Haha. They always want cheering when they have done something.


----------



## Trollmor

I like cheering too, when I have done something!  :clapping:


----------



## Goats Rock

I need to add, doing dishes consisted of ....... drum roll....... Pushing the ON button! :nod: Seriously, I had loaded it, put the soap in and was going to run it later. He DID the dishes! mg:


----------



## Trollmor

:haha: So cheers for you, loading and putting in soap! (clap)


----------



## Goats Rock

My property includes a woods, a river behind the house and a pond. The pond's one side is an earthen dam. (Rebuilt 25 years ago, to current specs at that time). The ponds overflow pipe goes into a creek in a marshy area and finally into the river. The pond is also fed by a small creek. 

A beaver has decided (after 20 years of no beavers in the pond, only an occasional muskrat and the occasional pair of river otters) to take up residence in my pond and seal that spill pipe. (Big pvc pipe)

DH and I have unplugged the overflow about 8-10 times in the last 2 months. I get in the canoe, he holds the rope I paddle to the pipe, reach in the freezing water and clean out all the sticks, etc. I wear the vet ob gloves that go to your shoulders, helps until I reach in too far and water goes down my sleeve! 

There was a skim of ice Wed. We did the canoe thing, but as I went to lean over to start pulling stuff out of the pipe, I didn't realize my end of he canoe was on an underwater log. The canoe flipped. Now I had 6 layers of shirts and insulated jeans, hat and leather boots and leather gloves under the ob gloves.

33*F water is COLD! I went completely under! :ahh:The look on DH's face was priceless. I almost drowned I was laughing so hard!(rofl)
I waded to the pipe and pulled out all the debris, huge sticks, mud and leaves. He certainly is an industrious beaver.

Meantime, I am numb. But, I have a pinched nerve in my neck, both hands are either burning or numb, so they didn't bother me at all, I'm so used to not feeling them! But my feet were getting cold. What a long walk to the house! 

Swimming in Jan. in NE Ohio is not recommended!

(doh):imok:mg:ops2:


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Goats Rock said:


> 33*F water is COLD! I went completely under! :ahh:The look on DH's face was priceless. I almost drowned I was laughing so hard!(rofl)
> I waded to the pipe and pulled out all the debris, huge sticks, mud and leaves. He certainly is an industrious beaver.


Oh, goodness! I'm glad you could find the humor in that situation...and share it with us! Maybe it's time to lovingly encourage that beaver to find another home?


----------



## Sfgwife

Goats Rock said:


> My property includes a woods, a river behind the house and a pond. The pond's one side is an earthen dam. (Rebuilt 25 years ago, to current specs at that time). The ponds overflow pipe goes into a creek in a marshy area and finally into the river. The pond is also fed by a small creek.
> 
> A beaver has decided (after 20 years of no beavers in the pond, only an occasional muskrat and the occasional pair of river otters) to take up residence in my pond and seal that spill pipe. (Big pvc pipe)
> 
> DH and I have unplugged the overflow about 8-10 times in the last 2 months. I get in the canoe, he holds the rope I paddle to the pipe, reach in the freezing water and clean out all the sticks, etc. I wear the vet ob gloves that go to your shoulders, helps until I reach in too far and water goes down my sleeve!
> 
> There was a skim of ice Wed. We did the canoe thing, but as I went to lean over to start pulling stuff out of the pipe, I didn't realize my end of he canoe was on an underwater log. The canoe flipped. Now I had 6 layers of shirts and insulated jeans, hat and leather boots and leather gloves under the ob gloves.
> 
> 33*F water is COLD! I went completely under! :ahh:The look on DH's face was priceless. I almost drowned I was laughing so hard!(rofl)
> I waded to the pipe and pulled out all the debris, huge sticks, mud and leaves. He certainly is an industrious beaver.
> 
> Meantime, I am numb. But, I have a pinched nerve in my neck, both hands are either burning or numb, so they didn't bother me at all, I'm so used to not feeling them! But my feet were getting cold. What a long walk to the house!
> 
> Swimming in Jan. in NE Ohio is not recommended!
> 
> (doh):imok:mg:ops2:


Oh no!

We trapped a few naughty beavers last spring. We thought ok we will try it and if it is a no go it is piggy fodder. Beaver is an amazing meat.... jus sayin. . It is so marbly and a beautiful deep deep red. It has more flavor than beef and it is better tastin imo. Very rich flavoring in it. I just put it in the crockpot with a few inches of beef broth and let it gooooo. It was super tender and not gamey at all. We only processed one but he was HUGE and fed three adults four different meals.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh my that sounds cold burrr! Well at least it's done. Thanks for the laugh, I could just see my ex strutting in and saying he did the dishes all puffed up like he was a hero or something. Too funny!
men are such funny creatures...


----------



## Goats Rock

If I can get that beaver and his family, we will certainly try eating him for supper. Game warden was trapping, but he kept getting raccoons! Game warden said he thought there was a family of beaver. All I know is I do not plan on going swimming anymore this winter! Now there is quite a lot of ice on the pond!


----------



## goathiker

Really wanted to put this on a thread lol I'll just leave it here to vent a bit.

Yeah, not so much. While there are some who breed "pack goats" they really are just dairy castoffs. They are just full sized wethers of dairy and mixed breed matings.

There is a club www.NAPgA.com

They've done a lot of good things, but they treat people who can't donate money badly at their campouts. 
This has been my experience from the time I bought my first pack wethers from Caroline Eddy 20 years ago.
I keep praying that they will change but it hasn't happened yet.

The last campout I went to was on the edge of the blue mountains here in Oregon. We'd taken enough time off that we had a couple days to ourselves. 
Instead of fishing, we cleaned, even when people thought that one of the outhouses was to far.
I've gotten to where I feel that they are creating their own problems.


----------



## Sfgwife

Will these pigs EVER be finished completely and in my freezer? (headsmash)(doh):hide:. The bacons are brought in nightly for their refreshing sugar and spice baths, the sausage tub is nearly empty but tonight he mixed up hot breaky and is now doin snack sticks.... i think... i left to go sit outside when he pulled out the sticks lol! I am just OVER my kitchen being a wreck now. AND we cannot even think to eat at the table for allllll of the stuff. Ugh! The big cuts have been done for two days now and are freezer fodder. But the rest of it. It needs go NOW!


----------



## ksalvagno

Sounds like fun. At least you will have some good eating.


----------



## Sfgwife

ksalvagno said:


> Sounds like fun. At least you will have some good eating.


We will but dang it is never gonna end! Lol! Last night was paul's birthday and we had ribs. They were so good! And we have had sausage too. It is the mess for days and days that bugs me. My kitchen is not super small but with all the garb spread out over the counters it makes it hard to do anything else in it.


----------



## cristina-sorina

Sfgwife said:


> Will these pigs EVER be finished completely and in my freezer? (headsmash)(doh):hide:. The bacons are brought in nightly for their refreshing sugar and spice baths, the sausage tub is nearly empty but tonight he mixed up hot breaky and is now doin snack sticks.... i think... i left to go sit outside when he pulled out the sticks lol! I am just OVER my kitchen being a wreck now. AND we cannot even think to eat at the table for allllll of the stuff. Ugh! The big cuts have been done for two days now and are freezer fodder. But the rest of it. It needs go NOW!


Aww, sorry, I understand the feeling, hubby decided to butcher two roosters last night as I was delivering goat babies. Kitchen was a mess too when I came inside, and I just wanted the day to be done and put my feet up!

Sending you clean kitchen vibes! Just think of how yummy it will all be when you're done!

Also, what is hot breaky?


----------



## Sfgwife

cristina-sorina said:


> Aww, sorry, I understand the feeling, hubby decided to butcher two roosters last night as I was delivering goat babies. Kitchen was a mess too when I came inside, and I just wanted the day to be done and put my feet up!
> 
> Sending you clean kitchen vibes! Just think of how yummy it will all be when you're done!
> 
> Also, what is hot breaky?


We call breakfast breaky... hot breakfast sausage. . It is all good i just needed whine a bit. Sending lazy vibes for you too! Those roos musta done somethin to piss him off so late lol!


----------



## goathiker

I was really hoping someone would get a fall bear so that I could be in the same boat. Unfortunately they didn't. Maybe next year.


----------



## Sfgwife

goathiker said:


> I was really hoping someone would get a fall bear so that I could be in the same boat. Unfortunately they didn't. Maybe next year.


Dang i am sorry! Bear is good eatin!


----------



## cristina-sorina

Sfgwife said:


> We call breakfast breaky... hot breakfast sausage. . It is all good i just needed whine a bit. Sending lazy vibes for you too! Those roos musta done somethin to piss him off so late lol!


I see, I love hot breakfast sausage!

My 10 year old daughter bought 6 "chickens" with her birthday money this last fall, Giant Light Brahmas. Well, turns out she actually has 1 chicken and 5 roosters, she was super bummed. Needless to say those boys are terrorizing our chickens and they have to go! We had a delicious rooster noodle soup for dinner last night


----------



## Sfgwife

cristina-sorina said:


> I see, I love hot breakfast sausage!
> 
> My 10 year old daughter bought 6 "chickens" with her birthday money this last fall, Giant Light Brahmas. Well, turns out she actually has 1 chicken and 5 roosters, she was super bummed. Needless to say those boys are terrorizing our chickens and they have to go! We had a delicious rooster noodle soup for dinner last night


Awww that stinks for your lil lady! May e next time you can find an auto sexting breed so she can know she is gettin lil pullets.

We had chicken and wild rice soup tonight for dinner. . It has been a rainy dreary day and a tad cool. So i thought it would be good and it SO was! We also had buttered crackers with it. Yum!


----------



## Goats Rock

When I was really young (5 or so) someone gave my mom 50 cute little peeps. (Mom was from the city, only been on a farm for 6 years, a very gentle person, never raised chickens). Out of those 50 cute little peeps, 35 were roosters! I remember how fascinated I was when the neighbor lady killed them and then they cleaned them. They did the old butcher block and axe. Lots of blood and headless chickens. 

Poor mom, I don't think she ever got over that! Or the fact her daughter was chasing after headless roosters covered in blood and having a big time!


----------



## Trollmor

Sfgwife said:


> Will these pigs EVER be finished completely and in my freezer? (headsmash)(doh):hide:.


In my simple experience, these things double up each time one touches them.


----------



## cristina-sorina

Sfgwife said:


> Awww that stinks for your lil lady! May e next time you can find an auto sexting breed so she can know she is gettin lil pullets.
> 
> We had chicken and wild rice soup tonight for dinner. . It has been a rainy dreary day and a tad cool. So i thought it would be good and it SO was! We also had buttered crackers with it. Yum!


The lady we got them from warned us they were not very easy to sex like our French copper Marans we got from her.

That soup sounds delicious! Perfect for bad weather


----------



## cristina-sorina

Goats Rock said:


> When I was really young (5 or so) someone gave my mom 50 cute little peeps. (Mom was from the city, only been on a farm for 6 years, a very gentle person, never raised chickens). Out of those 50 cute little peeps, 35 were roosters! I remember how fascinated I was when the neighbor lady killed them and then they cleaned them. They did the old butcher block and axe. Lots of blood and headless chickens.
> 
> Poor mom, I don't think she ever got over that! Or the fact her daughter was chasing after headless roosters covered in blood and having a big time!


Lol, your poor mom!


----------



## Sfgwife

Trollmor said:


> In my simple experience, these things double up each time one touches them.


I swear i think he fed them after midnight.... this is a reference to gremlins. Lol. You feed em after midnight a d they multiply. Hahahha.


----------



## Trollmor

From another thread:


Jessica84 said:


> Oh I'm sure before long they will force people to change again. We are kinda getting off topic and it was my rants fault. I don't mind cleaner running vehicles, I just mind it when it's at business and people's who are in the agriculture businesses expense. Just let the "dirty" ones faze out. There is no equipment that will last forever.


Just to make things extra clear: The HVO i mentioned (might of course be called something different in your wild language!) is ready to just fill into the tank of any diesel vehicle. And the motor works better with it, in addition to the 95 - 100% fossil freeness.


----------



## Trollmor

And to transfer the other discussion that landed in the wrong thread:


Trollmor said:


> I guess this is on its way to get political, but I need to say that I disagree. Capitalism means you can earn money because you already possess money. Communism is state capitalism, and just as bad. Socialism means you divide the burdens equally, so that you don't go broke just because your health goes down.
> 
> Of course hard work shall be well paid, but not according to your parents' and grandparents' wallets. Things I believe shall be tax payed are, for example, schools, science, a reliable news agency, railways, health care. And all must be transparent, so that the tax money really lands where it is aimed!!! This latter might be the most difficult part ...


----------



## goathiker

Trollmor said:


> From another thread:Just to make things extra clear: The HVO i mentioned (might of course be called something different in your wild language!) is ready to just fill into the tank of any diesel vehicle. And the motor works better with it, in addition to the 95 - 100% fossil freeness.


Biodiesel isn't sustainable, as clean burning as the hype claims, and just creates worse problems, especially in Brazil.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Trollmor said:


> And to transfer the other discussion that landed in the wrong thread:


This was what I was referring to as "political" Iin the corona virus thread, not the truck thing.


----------



## Trollmor

Maybe this entry belongs here?


healthyishappy said:


> Well said.
> Yup. I remember reading about the piligrims and what happened. Interesting story...
> An economy cannot work if people don't work. Period. IMO socialism is just a new and nicer name for communism.
> Interesting story....
> "
> An economics professor at Texas Tech said he had never failed a single student before but had, once, failed an entire class. The class had insisted that socialism worked and that no one would be poor and no one would be rich, a great equalizer. The professor then said ok, we will have an experiment in this class on socialism. All grades would be averaged and everyone would receive the same grade so no one would fail and no one would receive an A.
> 
> After the first test the grades were averaged and everyone got a B. The students who studied hard were upset and the students who studied little were happy. But, as the second test rolled around, the students who studied little had studied even less and the ones who studied hard decided they wanted a free ride too; so they studied little &#8230;
> 
> The second Test average was a D! No one was happy. When the 3rd test rolled around the average was an F. The scores never increased as bickering, blame, name calling all resulted in hard feelings and no one would study for anyone else. All failed to their great surprise and the professor told them that socialism would ultimately fail because the harder to succeed the greater the reward but when a government takes all the reward away; no one will try or succeed."
> 
> I just love that.


----------



## Trollmor

goathiker said:


> Biodiesel isn't sustainable, as clean burning as the hype claims, and just creates worse problems, especially in Brazil.


Brazil? Here, HVO is made locally. Unfortunately, I do not know if HVO is the same as Biodiesel.


----------



## goathiker

From a recent study 

HVO is a fuel that consists of a multitude of paraffinic hydrocarbons. It is free of sulfur and aromatics. This fuel was provided by Neste Oil Corporation, Finland. Other properties of HVO are shown in Table 1

From a News watch magazine 

Jul 21, 2017 · Pepsico, Unilever and Nestlé have been accused of complicity in the destruction of Sumatra’s last tract of rainforest shared by elephants, orangutans, rhinos, and tigers together in one ecosystem. 


They may be making the fuel locally but they are not growing the oil locally. There isn't enough fertile land. 



Now I think it's time to get this forum back on track. It is not a political or a conspiracy theory forum. There are many of those out there if that's what you want to talk about.


----------



## Trollmor

Here, the HVO is made from manure and similar materials. Of course this will get scarce if the fuel sells well.


----------



## Trollmor

The thread I have got some entries from has been closed down due to Off Topic. Someone there suggested a PM group for discussions. As far as I know, there is a limit of about 5 participants in such a group. So I just hope this thread will stay open!


----------



## goathiker

This is a homesteader's chat thread.


----------



## healthyishappy

Trollmor said:


> The thread I have got some entries from has been closed down due to Off Topic. Someone there suggested a PM group for discussions. As far as I know, there is a limit of about 5 participants in such a group. So I just hope this thread will stay open!


I suggested it.


----------



## Goats Rock

Anyone ever go into panic mode looking for a new baby (goat)? My kidding season started yesterday. Beautiful Saanen doeling. Mom had her dry and nursing. For a FF, I was amazed! Anyway, I went out to check them this morning and no baby! Mom was yelling her head off. 

It's a big cow barn, about 100' long and 20' wide. I can see the entire barn from one area. No baby. I was getting panicky! Finally, I saw a scrap of white. She was under a bit of hay, sound asleep! Whew! Boy, talk about a heart work out!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Goats Rock said:


> Anyone ever go into panic mode looking for a new baby (goat)?


Lol! that is so me! I have 2 out in the pasture right now, and every time i go out there I make sure they are both there lol!


----------



## Trollmor

Goats Rock said:


> Anyone ever go into panic mode looking for a new baby (goat)?


Only each time ...


----------



## CaramelKittey

Goats Rock said:


> Anyone ever go into panic mode looking for a new baby (goat)? My kidding season started yesterday. Beautiful Saanen doeling. Mom had her dry and nursing. For a FF, I was amazed! Anyway, I went out to check them this morning and no baby! Mom was yelling her head off.
> 
> It's a big cow barn, about 100' long and 20' wide. I can see the entire barn from one area. No baby. I was getting panicky! Finally, I saw a scrap of white. She was under a bit of hay, sound asleep! Whew! Boy, talk about a heart work out!


Congratulations on the kid! 
My doe Squeak's lost her kids several time and didn't even bother calling for them! 
I'm just glad most of us goat people have milk during this Coronavirus craze!


----------



## toth boer goats

OK, I cleaned up a bunch of Political talk. 
Please remember the rules, no political discussions allowed.

Do not make new threads under political views or talk.

I will lock this thread, if it continues, which is unfair to the OP.

Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Trollmor

(What does OP mean?)


----------



## toth boer goats

Original poster.


----------



## Trollmor

Anyone heard anything from @mariarose?


----------



## healthyishappy

Trollmor said:


> Anyone heard anything from @mariarose?


No,
I was wondering the same lately.


----------



## toth boer goats

No, hope everything is OK.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Trollmor said:


> Anyone heard anything from @mariarose?


I know she had to move into town, because of family health issues. i hope that she and her family are ok!


----------



## Trollmor

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> I know she had to move into town, because of family health issues. i hope that she and her family are ok!


Yes, and for a while she went on answering threads. But now?


----------



## CaramelKittey

According to her profile she was last seen yesterday. 
Not sure how accurate it is but I really hope everything is OK!


----------



## mariarose

I'm OK. And my husband is OK. I was ill, EXTREMELY ill. I think from the symptoms I had it, but the testing was unavailable for me. If any of you are thinking this thing is no big deal, then please stop thinking that way. I stopped caring if I lived or died. My husband also was ill but being less exposed and more... cossetted shall we say?... not as ill as I was.

My daughter in Florida is ill, and my mom also. My job closed because it was not essential and very public, and now we (my husband and I) are living very quietly and frugally. I'm looking for a new job.

Thank you all for thinking of me. I hope all of you stay safe and well. I'll be back a bit at a time. Keep taking as good care as you can of your livestock. They aren't subject to this thing, but they are subject to neglect from your own ill health. Stay safe for THEM, if not for yourselves. This thing is serious.

Love you all.


----------



## Goats Rock

Mariarose, I am so glad you are doing better. Getting sick is and unable to care for my herd is my biggest fear. DH and I are in total isolation. I understand the frugal living part! 

Please, if anyone can do anything to help you, let us know.


----------



## Trollmor

mariarose said:


> Thank you all for thinking of me.


Of course we do!


mariarose said:


> Love you all.


Thank you, the same!


mariarose said:


> ... If any of you are thinking this thing is no big deal, then please stop thinking that way.


Thanks for those words!


Goats Rock said:


> Please, if anyone can do anything to help you, let us know.


Yes! Even from far away! Here are my :2c::

:welcomeback::inlove:We love you, @mariarose!


----------



## ksalvagno

Mariarose, I'm so glad to hear you are ok. I hope you and your family make full recoveries.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

I am so glad to hear you are ok!! Please, feel better soon! I will be sending prayers to you and your family!


----------



## toth boer goats

Mariarose, oh my goodness , we were so concerned for you. 
And wondered what was up. 

So glad, you are OK and you made it through this horrible virus.
Hope the rest of the family will be Ok as well.

So glad you are back and thank you for sharing your views on the virus. You are so right.
:hug::welcomeback: 

You were missed.


----------



## CaramelKittey

Hi @mariarose !
I'm glad to hear you are okay now but I'm so sorry to hear you and your husband were sick! Glad to hear from you again! 
:welcomeback::welcomeback::welcomeback::welcomeback::welcomeback::welcomeback:


----------



## Trollmor

@mariarose, so we hope you are immune now.


----------



## Trollmor

Anyone heard anything from @mariarose lately?


----------



## Tanya

I am so glad we can hear from a survivor.
I like this thread. It is awesome. Hi.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Trollmor said:


> Anyone heard anything from @mariarose lately?


She was last seen April 6th.:shrug:


----------



## Sfgwife

Just a funny. I put this as a reply to @SalteyLove to her funny on an abcess mishap and i thought i would share here. Maybe a few more people will see it and get a laugh here. .

mama and i this mornin were talkin bout the cream in jade's milk. And how i just might be able skim enough off to make butter soon. Fast forward late afternoon. My milk and egg lady came by and we were talkin and laughin. Mama comes out of my house havin a FIT. Sayin somethin about if you see me lickin my mouth like this... (proceeds to be VERY dramatic showin us)... this is why. Before my egg lady came i was makin udder cream. I had it in a bowl on the counter with the mixer still in it. Mama saw it and thought i was makin BUTTER! So she dipped a big ole glob and chucked it in her mouth! I thought Candida and i would pee our pants laughin at mama! It was SOOOOOO funny. I asked mama did you not smell how good my kitchen smelled? Nope she says. All i saw was that [email protected]#$ butter in the bowl. That sent us into another fit of roaring laughter.


----------



## Trollmor

Tanya said:


> I am so glad we can hear from a survivor.


Are you referring to @mariarose? When she does not type regularly, I get worried.


----------



## Tanya

Trollmore It is fantastic seeing people caring about each other. No questions asked


----------



## goathiker

There's more than one person on here who has had coronavirus. Some affected more or less than others.


----------



## Tanya

Goathiker i am just glad there are survivors


----------



## toth boer goats

:bighughighfive):nod:


----------



## goathiker

Sorry guys I need this pic...


----------



## goathiker

Converted thank you back to your regularly scheduled life lol


----------



## Trollmor

Tanya said:


> Trollmor It is fantastic seeing people caring about each other. No questions asked


Ask as much as you want about me, but of course questions about @mariarose must be asked to her.

I might add that she is well known here for great care and great knowledge.


----------



## mariarose

Still around. Being very quiet and frugal. I have a tiny garden right in front of my apartment. The seedlings have started to become my "herd" lol.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Aww! I Love that you are making the most of what you have! Pictures?


----------



## CaramelKittey

Yes, pictures please! Growing garden plants is a great way to keep your mind off all the crazy happening.


----------



## Goats Rock

I have a question about 'possums. Especially babies. There are at least 3 babies, about as long as your hand, in my old goat barn. (Old cow bank barn with a 100'x30' extension on the back). 

The babies keep trying to drink out of goat buckets, so I put a short bucket out for the possums, outside the goat pen. Do they carry diseases the goats can get? (Rabies comes to mind, but they look healthy).

I've tried to trap them in a live trap, so far, nope.


----------



## Tanya

Possums can carry rabies. Are they aggressive? Rabies can only be transfered through the saliva of the infected animal. 
Dont let them drink from containers that you will use to catch milk for human consumption.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

I would try to catch them and give them a rabies shots. Many people succesfully bottle feed them, and we even bottle fed a baby possum and let it go at the lake 

They are fun little animals!


----------



## Goats Rock

They certainly are soft furred. Unfortunately, I found out they carry a bunch of diseases that can be transferred to goats and people. (I ship milk, so no other critters are allowed to be around the herd). 

I'll have to try and live trap them and call the game warden. (I won't ask questions, I don't want to know what happens after that!)


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

You could look up some wildlife rehabilitators near you. they wont put them down or anything


----------



## Tanya

Life first. Never euthanize without reason. 
Try rehome them. They have a purpose in the greater scheme of things.


----------



## Ranger1

Tanya said:


> Possums can carry rabies. Are they aggressive? Rabies can only be transfered through the saliva of the infected animal.
> Dont let them drink from containers that you will use to catch milk for human consumption.


I can't say it's not possible, but it is extremely unlikely for an opossum to carry rabies, likely due to their low body temperature.


----------



## Goats Rock

Thanks for the possum answers! 
Another part of my childhood is gone. The actor that played Eddie Haskell (Ken Osmond) on "Leave it to Beaver" died. Yes, it was a campy show, but back in those days, we only got a couple tv channels (on a good day), so any tv programming was fun. (And novel!) 

Eddie was a snide, smooth, charming lier. "Hello Mrs. Cleaver, you certainly look beautiful today! "Why thank you, Eddie" says Mrs. C. Then Eddie sidles up to his buddy Wally and whispers to go do something mean to someone. I think everyone knows an Eddie Haskel! RIP Ken. You and the show sure brought fun and pleasure to a generation of young kids.


----------



## goathiker

No no no no,


Tanya said:


> Possums can carry rabies. Are they aggressive? Rabies can only be transfered through the saliva of the infected animal.
> Dont let them drink from containers that you will use to catch milk for human consumption.


This is a common misconception. Possums are resistant to rabies and are very helpful to your property.


----------



## goathiker

I remember antenna days and black and white TV lol.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

My first actual viewing of a color t.v. The next door neighbors bought a colored t.v. ..invited the entire block to come & watch Walt Disney..in color. The kids got to go inside on the floor. the adults on furniture or outside on the front porch. We all clapped & cheered to see Tinkerbell and the colors that splashed the screen. It was amazing and a blast. I am so happy to say I remeber a good peaceful, friendly America. Ashame it died.


----------



## Goats Rock

Our first color tv was in 1967. It was this huge piece of furniture with a stereo, turntable and I'm pretty sure an 8 track player. The tv was hidden behind two doors that you opened and then slid them back along side the tv. The screen was not huge, but it was color! 

The tube started shrinking the lower half of the screen in 2005, it finally died completely in 2010, not bad for a 43 year old tv! Mom was mad! She said it should have lasted longer!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Sorry peoples. Im angry. Im frustrated and tired of the game. I am going to rant and get this off my chest. 
ABGA. An organization, supposed to be somewhat professional. Huh. They arent. I paid for my membership $60. Took about a 2 week turnaround. I asked for the paperwork I would need to raise Boer goats. An ABGA handbook. And any forms I would need to use. The female in the phone seemed preoccupied, and not very happy that I would ask so much of her. I explained I was new, and just wanted her to help me, so send me what a new person would need. She said read the website. I said thats nice but what about forms. I live in the country. No printer here. Could you send the forms, ill take them and have copies made. She said fine. After receiving the envelope of information. I noticed ,it was copies. Barely ledgable, had very light print, some were crooked. Some print not on the page. I thought really? I read the rules & regs. Literally having to fill in some missing letters from words with ink. Not too impressed
I bought 2 does, 1 with buckling, one pregnant. I fill out the forms, call the ABGA, WE go over the info. This lady said ,mail us all those sheets, we will call you when its ready, so you will know what to pay. I said ok, and asked, should I call in a week? She laughed & said no..end of the month. Ok????? Well May 4th..I get a letter, what was done, how much I need to pay. Starting May 4th..I have called everyday and left a message for the ABGA to call me back. No reply. I looked on the site and emailed a female who is supposed to be in charge. No responce. Its now May 18th. They have had 3 papers to transfer into my name. It has been over 60 days. This is ridiculus. They are not an organization. They are a group of incompetent, idiots, whom do not do an average job. You are telling me you cant return a phone call after 60 days for payment? Are you Stupid? Payment usually gets done when its due! I dont know of ANY OTHER BUSINESS. ORGANIZATION OR ANYONE, WHO DOESNT WANT PAYMENT! Not these morons. So has anyone else had to deal with this incompetence? I cant show my bucklings, these idiots wont take my money so I can have my papers! Oh..and the last person to speak with me said...well...we usually give you a card with your farm name and the ABGA logo. But they are about a year behind in printing them...so you may not get one! REALLY? YOU ADMIT THAT? So there is No other Boer Goat association? That is SAD! Im sorry, but they need to be reported to BBB and IRS. Its really bad. Sorry if I stepped on anyones toes, but my experience with this group of morons was & is AWFUL!


----------



## Sfgwife

Just a downer tonight and i wanted to share/vent. Sorry! A friend called as we were finishin up dinner chores. They had a cow in labor with a breech calf. They had been tryin pull for a while and could not get the calf out. They were worn out and so was mama cow. But they only have their hands and had never in ten years had pull a calf.. so did not have pullin chains or a bar puller. Or know exactly how to get it done. I called and woke our friend to go with us cause paul and i knew we would need his help too. He said come get me and i will have my stuff ready to go. Off we went. Within thirty minutes we were there. The cow had been in hard labor since mid afternoon but she kept runnin from them so they could not get her in a chute earlier... when they saw hooves out. They had called their vet who was out of town and his back up says..... (it was 8:00 at night) i can give you tips and tricks over the phone and i am going to bed or i can come out, charge you a lot and still only give you the same while you pull. Omg my reg vet would SO hear about that and possibly lose a client! Anyhoo. After almost an hour of the guys workin they finally got the calf out he was huge and beautiful! Mama was just so worn out she went down and we could not get her on her feet during the whole thing. So not the ideal way to pull a calf. But they got him out and we all worked another thirty minutes tryin get him to breathe. At first he had a very slow drum beat then nothing. I feel SO bad for our friends. Mama finally got up about thirty minutes after we left. I told our friend to call sooner if they had anymore problems like this. That we could bring several people to help get em in a chute. It could be a different outcome if we could get the cow up sooner if they saw feet facing down again.


----------



## Sfgwife

Goodness i am sorry!

I am baffled by the dexter assoc... we as the new owner cannot fill out and send in the transfer paperwork. It MUST come to them from the prev ow er. Uhhh what?,.! I am paying a lot of money on a reg cow and i WANT/NEED leave with my reg paper thank you very much! I do not personally know this breeder/owner and that is a lot of trust i must give. That is a dumb dumb rule!


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies

ABGA is backed up on a lot of stuff a friend of ours who we bought two nice does from sent in their DNA to be registered 2 months ago and still haven't heard from them and I can't even imagine how transferring owner ship of this new doe we're getting is gonna be like we're hoping we get the papers by July in time for fair but it looks like that might not be the case...


----------



## Tanya

goathiker said:


> No no no no, This is a common misconception. Possums are resistant to rabies and are very helpful to your property.


My memory of possums is a walt disney story book of "bambie gets lost". I actually like them. Also being a reader i do recall that they are good for a homestead but can bite? Thank you for the correction.


----------



## Goats Rock

Mine ( possums) are suicidal. One was found in a water bucket hung from a short chain above goat rear ends. The other walked up to a cat. Guess that gene pool was on the shallow side. 

Sorry to hear about the ABGA and the poor cow.


----------



## 21goaties

No I did not make that lol.


----------



## Goats Rock

:up::heeheerofl)


----------



## 21goaties

I found that last year and I'm never singing the original version of deck the halls again!


----------



## Tanya

Its 4.47am. I am 3 days sleep deprived for no speific reason. 
Last night, while watching Chicago Fire Chevani turns to me and asks," why are you always reading on the goat website mommy?"
All I could say was that I am learning everything I need to know about how to look after Destiny.
Her reply:" but mommy, you didnt read nothing to raise me and I am already 10 years old!"
Go figure!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

:funnytech: Smart kid!!! LOL


----------



## Tanya

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> :funnytech: Smart kid!!! LOL


Of course. Kids that age tend to have smooth mouths and razor sharp tongues.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well yeah! Arent we all know it all geniuses until we turn 18 and start college? Then reality starts creeping in(doh)(rofl)


----------



## Goatzrule

Unfortunately, I don't think reality sets in at college. Ive met some of the dumbest people at college.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well now..:up:..I didnt mean everybody!! (rofl)(rofl) Some Never Get It!:shrug::shrugrofl)(rofl)


----------



## R.Williamson

Moers kiko boars said:


> Sorry peoples. Im angry. Im frustrated and tired of the game. I am going to rant and get this off my chest.
> ABGA. An organization, supposed to be somewhat professional. Huh. They arent. I paid for my membership $60. Took about a 2 week turnaround. I asked for the paperwork I would need to raise Boer goats. An ABGA handbook. And any forms I would need to use. The female in the phone seemed preoccupied, and not very happy that I would ask so much of her. I explained I was new, and just wanted her to help me, so send me what a new person would need. She said read the website. I said thats nice but what about forms. I live in the country. No printer here. Could you send the forms, ill take them and have copies made. She said fine. After receiving the envelope of information. I noticed ,it was copies. Barely ledgable, had very light print, some were crooked. Some print not on the page. I thought really? I read the rules & regs. Literally having to fill in some missing letters from words with ink. Not too impressed
> I bought 2 does, 1 with buckling, one pregnant. I fill out the forms, call the ABGA, WE go over the info. This lady said ,mail us all those sheets, we will call you when its ready, so you will know what to pay. I said ok, and asked, should I call in a week? She laughed & said no..end of the month. Ok????? Well May 4th..I get a letter, what was done, how much I need to pay. Starting May 4th..I have called everyday and left a message for the ABGA to call me back. No reply. I looked on the site and emailed a female who is supposed to be in charge. No responce. Its now May 18th. They have had 3 papers to transfer into my name. It has been over 60 days. This is ridiculus. They are not an organization. They are a group of incompetent, idiots, whom do not do an average job. You are telling me you cant return a phone call after 60 days for payment? Are you Stupid? Payment usually gets done when its due! I dont know of ANY OTHER BUSINESS. ORGANIZATION OR ANYONE, WHO DOESNT WANT PAYMENT! Not these morons. So has anyone else had to deal with this incompetence? I cant show my bucklings, these idiots wont take my money so I can have my papers! Oh..and the last person to speak with me said...well...we usually give you a card with your farm name and the ABGA logo. But they are about a year behind in printing them...so you may not get one! REALLY? YOU ADMIT THAT? So there is No other Boer Goat association? That is SAD! Im sorry, but they need to be reported to BBB and IRS. Its really bad. Sorry if I stepped on anyones toes, but my experience with this group of morons was & is AWFUL!


ABGA has definitely been a hassle and a half this year. I finally got my registration papers in the mail yesterday for 3 of my goats. I have never gotten a DNA sticker for my main buck even though he has been tested. It took me over a month to be able to pay for a set of twins I registered. ( One of the sets of paperwork I finally got in). 2 of these registrations were started in February via the online system. The twins kept getting kicked out for various reasons ( Does owner had no access to the buck etc, I own the buck and the doe and both were registered to me). It took about 3 weeks but I finally managed to get that straight. Then it took another 2 weeks or so to get it to where I could pay it because the online system was not working. Calling proved fruitless. My best luck in getting results? The ABGA Facebook page and the The Registered Boer Goats Facebook page. I had called almost daily at one point. As I said I finally got paperwork in on the goats .. I believe it was yesterday? About a week after basically ranting because they could take the time to send me a ballot for voting yet I could not get paperwork on goats that had been in the system for over a month. I did not even have access to a downloadable temp certificate on them.Last year ws nothing like this on me when registering goats. It was smooth and simple. I could call ABGA and get an actual person on the phone or get a call back. Calling these days is a waste of time. They NEVER call back. Emails were basically a waste as well. Facebook. Go there. Had I encountered the all this trouble when I first joined ABGA I likely would have quit right then and there and said "I will stick with commercial". I can definitely see why people get frustrated. I was and am still aggravated with it. I have no idea what is going on with ABGA but they really do need to get their act together


----------



## Goatzrule

The stories about ABGA makes me glad I am in ADGA. It sounds a lot like AQHA


----------



## R.Williamson

Goatzrule said:


> The stories about ABGA makes me glad I am in ADGA. It sounds a lot like AQHA


 No clue on how AQHA works . While the stories are bad with ABGA this year last year was super smooth for me when working with them. I sincerely tried to be patient because of the whole Covid thing and I am sure they are swamped with paperwork requests coming in but some things should have been fixed/addressed by now. One of which would be the website itself. The transactions page will not accept payments unless you have a preloaded balance in your account.Speaking of which you have to use a work around to even do that. Getting the website issues fixed asap would help immensely with the backup that seems to be going on. With that said the same problem has been persisting for well over a month now. No clue why it is so crazy this year.


----------



## Oliveoil

Glad i dont have those problems with the adga


----------



## Tanya

Man. All the acronyms would have me confused


----------



## Goats Rock

AQHA is American quarter horse assoc. ADGA is American dairy goat association, ABGA is American Boer goat Association.


----------



## Tanya

:heehee:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

:bookgoat::crazy:


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

So, I broke down and got Pinterest for ideas on mineral feeders. *groan* all the ideas are the same lol. 
But! There is a lot of outdated info in there about goats. I am sure they are mostly small hobby farmers with only a few goats. But everybody recommends manna pro minerals, Baking soda, and natural deworming. I naturally deworm, and love it, but of course, this is Pinterest, and everything is DIY... Makes me wanna smash my head in to the wall! 
There is a lot of chemical deworming and antibiotic caution from resistance, But not all of it is correct! These people seem SCARED of deworming and using antibiotics , saying they will never use a chemical dewormer. Wow, don’t come crying when your goat is down and you are shoving tumeric and pumpkin seeds down her throat and she isn’t getting better!! Sometimes there is no avoiding it! If used correctly, then you won’t have a resistance!!!! Just follow through, supplementing your herbals. 

For some reason, they seem like the people who say “well I have never had a problem before!” But hopefully I am wrong 

dont get me wrong, these people have good intentions, and I am sure their goats are healthy, but some are spreading false info, which new goat owners who don’t know better will soak that up

Lol, here is my little rant!


----------



## R.Williamson

I am with you on the little rant. When I first started up the wealth of misinformation had me all messed up. I could not keep weight on a goat to save my life. I have gotten better with things but yeah.. it can be hard to find solid info that is ID10T friendly at times. I got lucky when purchasing one of my Sanaans years ago and her breeder was a very informative person. Have not had many issues since. Her advice was fairly solid.


----------



## R.Williamson

It has been quite a long day! also a long weekend. Last week we put in for a preapproval on a VA loan. Well .. it is looking like we may have a preapproval this week. I am sincerely praying for it. We had initially planned to put a home on the 10 acres of land we already have BUT construction loans and loans on Manufactured/Mobile homes are extremely difficult right now. SO we decided to say to heck with it and go ahead with purchasing a different property that already has a home on it. Not a heap of options in our area that meet the criteria but I am hoping we can get everything done and settled as quickly as possible. We need more space badly.It is a lot of extra work penning the goats etc these days. Lots of cleaning. hey we do what we need to do to keep them healthy though right?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well:up: R.Williamson. Ill be praying for you , getting you quallified and into that home! (pray)


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## R.Williamson

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well:up: R.Williamson. Ill be praying for you , getting you quallified and into that home! (pray)


We need it. This has been a long freaking road lol


----------



## Goatzrule

Children are just something else. Ive been watching three little ones, 18 months, 2years and 3 years and boy they are at such different stages. I give people a lot of credit who do this full time. Finding games and activities that they can all enjoy is impossible especially now that its getting sunny.


----------



## R.Williamson

Goatzrule said:


> Children are just something else. Ive been watching three little ones, 18 months, 2years and 3 years and boy they are at such different stages. I give people a lot of credit who do this full time. Finding games and activities that they can all enjoy is impossible especially now that its getting sunny.


 They are definitely something else but they sure keep life entertaining .

So we are still waiting on word from the loan officer. The house we are wanting just dropped the price a bit. 
I have decided to sell Spade's sister as breeding wise she would basically be a dead end doe for me this year. Not that she is bad or anything just that I am retaining her brother and her Father at the moment. So I will be letting her go instead. We need to downsize a little anyways.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Still sending prayers! (pray) Definately wanting a new place for you!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Ahh... just took anger out on peta fb page. I only have fb to look for goats for sale, (just got it today, when the sale goes through, I’m deleting it) but I saw something about peta, so visited their page, and wow... do they do any research before they brainwash people??


----------



## R.Williamson

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Ahh... just took anger out on peta fb page. I only have fb to look for goats for sale, (just got it today, when the sale goes through, I'm deleting it) but I saw something about peta, so visited their page, and wow... do they do any research before they brainwash people??


They are freaking crazy  .


----------



## MellonFriend

Hey @Nigerian dwarf goat, are you looking for a mineral feeder idea still? I just had the same problem with finding a good one for my bucks, and I figured out a great setup if you are interested.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Can you share your mineral idea with all of us?


----------



## MellonFriend

Certainly! I'll go get a picture of it right now!


----------



## Goatzrule

I saw a mineral feeder that was a pvc elbow which I thought was really cool


----------



## MellonFriend

I think I'll go start another thread about it so others can find it too. I'll come back and link the thread when I'm finished.


----------



## MellonFriend

Here it is: https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/great-goat-mineral-feeder-idea.214199/#post-2404157 Enjoy!


----------



## R.Williamson

I need to check that thread. 
Well..we got some great news today! We have our preapproval and things are starting to look good. Hoping this process continues to go wrll


----------



## R.Williamson

I will check out that thread.
I am super excited. We got our preapproval today! So happy. House hunting begins in earnest now. Hoping the process goes smoothly!


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck on your house hunt.


----------



## R.Williamson

Thank you! We have a specific one in mind but will be humoring the agent and looking at a couple options. Hoping the process goes well!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Good luck.on the house! Hope you get the one you want without any delays or problems!


----------



## R.Williamson

Today I decided to shave Cheeze it. I figured I would go ahead and shave her like a wether. Well.. mother nature had other ideas LOL I was almost half way done and it started pouring. Sunny to heavy rain no real forewarning. I grab the clippers,put Cheeze it over the fence into her pen and try to haul booty inside. I know better than to run LOL my legs always give out. So I fell and basically kneecapped myself lol. One knee hurts like mad but the other is fine. At any rate Cheeze will just have the one side partially shaved for a bit lol. Totally worth it though. You can really see just how thick her fur was lol


----------



## MellonFriend

:heehee:

She is such a wonderful red color. Looks like you've got her minerals just right. So Shinny!


----------



## R.Williamson

MellonFriend said:


> :heehee:
> 
> She is such a wonderful red color. Looks like you've got her minerals just right. So Shinny!


Ty!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hope your knees get better. Be sure & ice them. It will help
Shes a cutey! Very heathy!


----------



## R.Williamson

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hope your knees get better. Be sure & ice them. It will help
> Shes a cutey! Very heathy!


 Thanks. One is fine now but may get the other checked out. Just below the kneecap is still hurting like mad. Putting any pressure on it s painful


----------



## MellonFriend

This is my 1000th post! Here's to another 1000! (cheers)

I love you guys!:bighug:


----------



## Tanya

MellonFriend said:


> This is my 1000th post! Here's to another 1000! (cheers)
> 
> I love you guys!:bighug:


:bonkdance):clappinghighfive):neat:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

AWESOME! KEEP IT UP!:clever::goodjob::heehee:


----------



## toth boer goats

:neat::goodjob:


----------



## R.Williamson

So it looks like our bid on the house was accepted.  Just waiting on the appraisal etc now. Here's to hoping things go smoothly! With that said we are going to end up with more in closing costs than expected. So it looks like I will be selling my boy Spade. I actually listed him in a Facebook auction with a reserve. I did not want to sell him but I am not taking any chances on that closing, so I have a lot of stuff posted that I am selling.  Better safe than sorry. I prefer to do it and not need to than not do it and need to if you get what I mean.


----------



## goatblessings

R.Williamson said:


> So it looks like our bid on the house was accepted.  Just waiting on the appraisal etc now. Here's to hoping things go smoothly! With that said we are going to end up with more in closing costs than expected. So it looks like I will be selling my boy Spade. I actually listed him in a Facebook auction with a reserve. I did not want to sell him but I am not taking any chances on that closing, so I have a lot of stuff posted that I am selling.  Better safe than sorry. I prefer to do it and not need to than not do it and need to if you get what I mean.


- So just something to share on houses. Our son recently went through the home buying process. Preapproved, loan qualified, house inspection was great, blah blah blah. The day after the appraisal, the homeowner, fell, hit his head and ended up in a coma. He was a single person, no power of attorney , so my son lost the house and quite a bit of money in inspections etc. I feel so bad for this person, but do ask if something happens is there another representative that can close. - Just one of those horrible weird things I guess.


----------



## R.Williamson

goatblessings said:


> - So just something to share on houses. Our son recently went through the home buying process. Preapproved, loan qualified, house inspection was great, blah blah blah. The day after the appraisal, the homeowner, fell, hit his head and ended up in a coma. He was a single person, no power of attorney , so my son lost the house and quite a bit of money in inspections etc. I feel so bad for this person, but do ask if something happens is there another representative that can close. - Just one of those horrible weird things I guess.


Got ya. That is a rough situation all around


----------



## goatblessings

Horrible for the homeowner, and just the strangest thing to happen.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh thats exciting .and now..:waiting:..
Ill keep sending prayers for you & your new home! (pray)


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Ughhh... Can i restart the week? 

yesterday, i was trying out a new soap recipe, and i accidentally spilled it everywhere, so i scraped up what i could, and cleaned it up. Then i wanted to make yogurt this morning because i am getting 1/2 gallon of milk per day out of 2 first fresheners (sorry a little brag there!) and i went outside for 15 minutes and i came in and the insta pot was exploding 200 degree milk everywhere, but luckily i put it in an ice bath and saved the un-scorched milk, then, this evening, i was carrying the milk inside to be strained and the cat tripped me and i spilled so much! Plus cricket has some sort of eye infection! 
And the kitchen is a mess right now... i cleaned up alot, but there is still some stuff left to do, that i really dont wanna do lol... 
So, i am offically getting a divorce with this week... Whos with me?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Also, i love that i spent 15 minutes looking for this thread, because i know that only fellow goat farmers will understand those struggles LOLL!!!


----------



## Goats Rock

Yep, you've had "one of those weeks"! I certainly understand. You either want to rewind and start over in a better direction or fast forward to a better direction! 
I hope things improve for you today!


----------



## Tanya

I second that. Last week was ectended because we have a public holiday today. I just want next week to start already.


----------



## Goataddict

Ugh. All of us have had one of those weeks. Where the world seems to turn against.

But you just have to face it head on.(Easier said than done though)

But I hope things improve for you though.


----------



## Rachel l Duhnovsky

I’ve had raccoon cooked in the pressure cooker and I think I had snapping turtle once they weren’t that bad I’ve also had squirrel in noodles. Also I’ve eaten hen of the woods mushroom in spaghetti.


----------



## MellonFriend

Well I actually had an okay week. Thought it was going to turn into one of those bad ones, but turned around in the end. We have eight baby rabbits that were orphaned when one of our nursing mommas passed away suddenly. We lost one of the babies to sudden diarrhea that cropped up and within six hours the baby was dead. Then the next day three other babies started getting bad diarrhea and this time I took action and by giving activated charcoal, probios and then electrolyte every three hours round the clock. Within 24 hours all three are doing amazing. I really thought one of them wasn't going to make it through the night. But their apatite is back a they are back to having solid poops! You know you're a mom when you are interested in the condition of something's poop. :lolgoat:


----------



## Goataddict

Good for you @MellonFriend


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Thank yall for your kind words! I guess it is one of those weeks! I hope it will turn around!!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Quick question... Morning chores or evening chores? 

I have found myself waking up early because i love doing chorse in the cool morning! Its so relaxing and i love the fresh smell and feel of the morning! I kind of dread evening chores not gona lie lol!! Its just wayyy too hot in texas right now!


----------



## Goats Rock

I do night chores! I start at 4 pm and go till 8 am. Done that for years. (10 at least). My goats sleep all day. No interruptions, no one bothers me and it works for me. So, basically, I have flipped the clock 12 hours. 

Haying is dicey. But I catch up on sleep after we bale.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Wow! That un believable! So you sleep during the day? Very impressive!


----------



## Goats Rock

Yes, I sleep in the day. My family thinks I'm a vampire! 
I worked construction for 30+ years. Then I went to full time goat farming and my day slowly flipped. The goats get sun, lots of doors and windows in the barn, but most feeding etc is the second half of the day. All the breeding and most of the kiddings are at night, too.


----------



## Boers4ever

Wow that's awesome!! I wish I could do that.


----------



## Goataddict

Goats Rock said:


> Yes, I sleep in the day. My family thinks I'm a vampire!
> I worked construction for 30+ years. Then I went to full time goat farming and my day slowly flipped. The goats get sun, lots of doors and windows in the barn, but most feeding etc is the second half of the day. All the breeding and most of the kiddings are at night, too.


Cool even though I couldn't do it if I tried.


----------



## Goataddict

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Quick question... Morning chores or evening chores?
> 
> I have found myself waking up early because i love doing chorse in the cool morning! Its so relaxing and i love the fresh smell and feel of the morning! I kind of dread evening chores not gona lie lol!! Its just wayyy too hot in texas right now!


Both.

But I prefer morning chores.


----------



## Boers4ever

I do morning chores. I wish I could do night chores but that doesn’t work for my schedule.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I just do both..morning & evening..in the Wonderful Hot 100+ heat in the summer. But Spring Winter & Fall...I dont want to.leave the goats. I want to be out as long as I can. Ive even been so tired I fell asleep in the shop(embarrassed)..woke up to.Hubby wondering where I was. He was wondering when supper would be ready...ooooooops...(headsmash)


----------



## Tanya

I agree. Both. Mornings I feed and open up. In the evenings I clean the stall and do water changes. Meds also in the morning. But the other animals are early afternoon. 
And now I am unable to because of a backlash from the RONA.


----------



## R.Williamson

It has definitely been one of those weeks. Saturday all but 2 of my goats here will be leaving. They are going to a friends place for awhile as I am having some health issues. The 2 who will still be here .. are only here long enough for their buyers to pick them up. Then this place is going to be ridiculously quiet. I will seriously miss their greetings every time I walk out the door.
It was a really hard decision but it is what it is. Hopefully I can get back into things in a few months. The reality is it may be longer. Slowly but surely all of my animals , except my dogs will be leaving this month. I would be telling a lie if I said it wasn't gonna break me just a tad. I sincerely love my animals,especially my goats. Things have changed so fast in just the space of a few months.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Aww man  i hope you recover quickly


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Your in my prayers..and my thoughts. May you have a speedy recovery !


----------



## Tanya

R.williamson that is so sad to hear. I hope you recover quickly. Our prayers go out to you.


----------



## Goataddict

Prayering for your speedy recovery.


----------



## Goats Rock

I'm not sure where to put this, so I'll just put it here. 
Antibiotics- is there a list of what each common antibiotic for goats and what they are used for?
I keep getting calls from usually new goat owners. They want to know what they should use for different things. I know there are dosage lists ( the great one was posted on here) but exactly what each one might treat? 

Example- Very lame doe has an abscess on front foot where the hoof meets the ankle. Soak in Epsom salts, give banamine, clean pen etc. What antibiotic would be best as this has re occured before. (doe is neg on cae, etc). I do not know what antibiotic to use. Vet said a broad spectrum- huh? Vets are so reluctant to do farm calls due to the stupid Covid plague. Anyone have a good answer? Thanks! Or skin problems, abscesses not from CAE- things like that. 

I think that is why we do have a drug resistance problem, people just pick random antibiotics and use them, usually incorrectly, because vets don't offer much guidance. (usually).


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Goats Rock said:


> I'm not sure where to put this, so I'll just put it here.
> Antibiotics- is there a list of what each common antibiotic for goats and what they are used for?
> I keep getting calls from usually new goat owners. They want to know what they should use for different things. I know there are dosage lists ( the great one was posted on here) but exactly what each one might treat?
> 
> Example- Very lame doe has an abscess on front foot where the hoof meets the ankle. Soak in Epsom salts, give banamine, clean pen etc. What antibiotic would be best as this has re occured before. (doe is neg on cae, etc). I do not know what antibiotic to use. Vet said a broad spectrum- huh? Vets are so reluctant to do farm calls due to the stupid Covid plague. Anyone have a good answer? Thanks! Or skin problems, abscesses not from CAE- things like that.
> 
> I think that is why we do have a drug resistance problem, people just pick random antibiotics and use them, usually incorrectly, because vets don't offer much guidance. (usually).


Maybe the Medicine Cabinet 2020 thread.


----------



## Goatzrule

Reminder to put all of your bill of sale contracts in a safe place and make sure they get signed every time even if you are selling to the same person. I know I have a bill of sale for one but cant find it anywhere and now that I need it its MIA


----------



## Ashlynn

The goats and chickens got to try watermelon, collard greens, and papaya today! Watermelon was a hit with half of the goats. Ariel thought it was the best thing ever. The chickens didn’t really want the watermelon which surprised me. Collard greens were okay with some of the goats, but I think I’ll give the rest to the rabbit to see if he likes it better. Papaya was a hit with the chickens, but the goats not so much. Everyone was willing to try it though. Now that we have honey bees the fruit yield is crazy. The bees themselves are always seeming to have some type of issue but we’re still new at it. No honey yet even though they should be producing it. Anyways, we can only grow certain fruit here because of the subtropical climate. The fruits we grow I don’t even know what to do with, glad the chickens can help eat some. Right now we have papaya, pineapple, star fruit, passion fruit, avocados, grove peppers, ackee, finger bananas, and guava. If anyone knows any recipes to try using these please let me know!


----------



## Goatzrule

Flying to South Dakota today. Sitting in Denver airport, boy is Colorado pretty. I dont know what I was expecting but from what I saw it beats expectations.


----------



## Boers4ever

I’ve never been but my brother lived there for almost 8 years. He said that it was very beautiful. He had a big log house up in the mountains too. They had mountain lions on their porch on a daily basis though, so I’m glad I live in Texas!!


----------



## Goatzrule

Im not sure Texas has snakes. I would die if I found a snake in my boots


----------



## Boers4ever

Very true. We spray snake repellent around the porches so we don’t have much trouble with them. Some friends down the road has problems with rattlesnakes and scorpions though. But When we had chickens the rat snakes would get all inside of the egg boxes and scare me to death. They would also attack my rabbits, chicks, ducklings too. But all we have now are goats and cows. So no more snakes.


----------



## Boers4ever

Also if that was a reference to toy story I'm laughing.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

I lived in rapid city for a couple of years. The cold was wayyy to much for me. Speaking of snakes I caught our egg eater today


----------



## Goats Rock

That's a nice big old snake! Too bad he was eating eggs, I bet he was a mouse eater too!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

For me...snakes are awful...except for eating rodents. Thats the Only good thing they do. And unfortunately for the snakes...if a shovel, shotgun, long knife, big stick, big rocks, or any garden tool are within my reach
...Dead snake.


----------



## Boers4ever

Eeeeww you touched it! Sorry I just can’t handle the feel of snake skin. Creepy. 
I agree with Moers. Snakes are the absolute worst. The only kind of good snake is a dead snake (my mom’s motto lol).


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Boers4ever said:


> Eeeeww you touched it! Sorry I just can't handle the feel of snake skin. Creepy.
> I agree with Moers. Snakes are the absolute worst. The only kind of good snake is a dead snake (my mom's motto lol).


That's my son holding it. I shot he, his job is to get it away from the property so it doesn't make the yard smell like a decaying animal lol


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

It*


----------



## CaramelKittey

We just killed our fifth or sixth snake of the Summer. They will not stop coming back and eating our chicken eggs. We have a few bantam birds, and I'm not sure what they will do with them if they get close enough. Thankfully the snakes (Black Rat Snakes) we have are not poisonous. We did kill two 1.5-2 inch thick, 8ft long snakes together in our chicken coop this year. Thankfully, no chickens were harmed but we must've lost at least 30 eggs due to those two snakes.


----------



## Goatzrule

Two weeks in South Dakota. Honestly starting to like ranching better than working on a dairy. I have always loved working on the dairy farms and thought of owning my own someday but having the ability to sleep in and have more freedom is kind of hard to resist. Its beautiful out here! I didnt do my research on what to expect but I am not disappointed. The cowboys out here are 10/10 cute. 
We are building deer fence, 600+ acres of it! Hard but rewarding


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes...Cowboys...real ones..not drug store ones..are good lookin hunks of muscle....Please just look...DO NOT TOUCH! All things work.out much better that way...lol


----------



## Goats Rock

I used to live in Steamboat Springs, CO. Back in 1980. It was still a cowboy town. We ( girl I knew) and I had a blast at the rodeos they held every weekend. Boy, those Cowboys could ride... And (cheers)and handsome too. But I think there is a county song about Cowboys breaking hearts. 
Anyway, she got her heart broken over a cowboy, I just enjoyed the view! (rofl)


----------



## Goatzrule

Haha luckily I dont have my own vehicle so I couldnt even if I wanted to. Hoping to go to some rodeos. Planning on saying here for a while at least until my 20th 
CO is on my bucket list for sure.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes..the rodeos LOOK fun..but believe.me..they will turn you inside out! Most of the people are so good & talented. But theirs a Fox in every hen house. Just remember that. Make sure HE is an HONEST GENTLEMAN under all that hunk of man. ..If not...just smile & walk away. .Its a demanding sport. It will shape & mold you...or break you.!


----------



## Goats Rock

This may not be the correct place to post this. My internet is down so all I have is a cheap Wal-Mart phone. 

Someone on here wanted a buck rag. I said I would send one. 
I'm sure he is waiting for it. I made a very stinky rag (it was a terrycloth dish towel, super saturated with buck scent). I had strapped it to my most potent buck and let him rub it on his buddies. It was like a collar. It stunk wonderfully! 

Anyway, I double bagged it in zip lock freezer bags, put it in a small plastic jar ( never had anything in it, size of a 
P nut butter jar) . Bubble wrapped and boxed it. And sent it. 

I got a visit from the authorities. My package was tagged after a scent dog alerted them. mg:

Super long story short, I cannot mail or UPS that buck rag. They did not understand my story. But they didn't charge me! Unbelievable! I've never even gotten a parking ticket. Now I'm public enemy #1. 

And to add insult to injury, I can't find the person's name that I was sending it to. They destroyed the package, I guess. 

So, I'm sorry, I cannot fulfill my promise to send you a buck rag. (embarrassed)ops2:


----------



## R.Williamson

I should not laugh but I cannot help myself.


Goats Rock said:


> This may not be the correct place to post this. My internet is down so all I have is a cheap Wal-Mart phone.
> 
> Someone on here wanted a buck rag. I said I would send one.
> I'm sure he is waiting for it. I made a very stinky rag (it was a terrycloth dish towel, super saturated with buck scent). I had strapped it to my most potent buck and let him rub it on his buddies. It was like a collar. It stunk wonderfully!
> 
> Anyway, I double bagged it in zip lock freezer bags, put it in a small plastic jar ( never had anything in it, size of a
> P nut butter jar) . Bubble wrapped and boxed it. And sent it.
> 
> I got a visit from the authorities. My package was tagged after a scent dog alerted them. mg:
> 
> Super long story short, I cannot mail or UPS that buck rag. They did not understand my story. But they didn't charge me! Unbelievable! I've never even gotten a parking ticket. Now I'm public enemy #1.
> 
> And to add insult to injury, I can't find the person's name that I was sending it to. They destroyed the package, I guess.
> 
> So, I'm sorry, I cannot fulfill my promise to send you a buck rag. (embarrassed)ops2:


 I should not be laughing at this point but my word that story! I am so sorry you had to go through that. LMAO goat scent set the dogs off. All I can say is great job on that buck rag! I mean that. I know tone does not come across in type so please don't take that as me being mean it is not meant that way. I really needed this this morning! You will have me smiling all day


----------



## GodsGarden

I can't imagine! Dog must have been so excited. Look! Look! Smelly! People opening it up must have been so confused. What is this? Stinks. Can you think of the smell coming off it wherever they opened it up. lol. I'm laughing. This is such a funny story, painful, but funny. Thanks for sharing, and warning, us. Sorry you got a visit but what a story you have now to share. lol


----------



## toth boer goats

ops2:mg:
I am sorry that happened.


----------



## Goats Rock

It is funny. But, at the time I was a little worried. ( ok a lot) seeing an official postal cop and our local Barney . 

The reason they are more diligent is due to some dumbhead mailing something to the White House
( missed that story) and it being an election year with all the uncertainty. 

But now that a few days have passed, it is pretty funny! ( and I'm not in the slammer, so even better!) 

I wish I could have seen their faces! :heehee:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I would have loved to be there when they.opened up the "PEPE LAPUE" Buck rag!..when that aroma hit!(rofl)(rofl) And they had.no clue what.:shrug:it was....lol lol. I think you should win. A SMELLY.BUCKRAG AWARD!...(rofl)(rofl)

Oh THANKYOU I needed that.laugh!


----------



## Goats Rock

(rofl)(thumbup)


----------



## toth boer goats

ohlala::haha:


----------



## Ashlynn

Steve89 said:


> Nice selection of fruit! Do you just have too much (to eat as fruit) or do you not usually eat those? Wife eats every passion fruit asap with a dash of sugar mixed in, but aussies obviously use it and other fruit to top pavlova (a very good way to use fruit). Otherwise banana bread/cake is always good (with choc chips if you have a sweet tooth). Ackee is not one ive come across before, how is it? apparently unripe its highly toxic


They just aren't fruits we like to eat or know how to handle very well. The only fruits that we grow and fully use are pineapples and finger bananas (occasionally some others like tomatoes and squash). Florida is pretty limited to tropical or semitropical fruits. Passion fruit with sugar sounds good, I'll have to try it. Our neighbor is from Jamaica so she makes passion fruit/ginger juice that is good which is how we use most of the passion fruit now. She knows how to work with these fruits a lot more than us, so we just give everything to her and she makes it into things but we have too much fruit for that even. Ackee and fish also happens to be Jamaica's official dish so that is where all the ackee gets used. Ackee is toxic until fully opens exposing the big black seeds so you have to be very careful. It doesn't have a strong taste but definitely tastes more nutty than fruity. The only thing I've ever seen it used in is the fish dish I was talking about. Not sure if people use it any other way. It's not common or sold at stores in America usually because of the toxicity if picked at the wrong time.


----------



## Ashlynn

Steve89 said:


> Hopefully the image works, this is pavlova, basically an oversized meringue topped with fresh fruit, quite a popular fruit dessert in Aus and NZ


Looks delicious I'll have to try it sometime. So interesting learning about amazing foods from other countries that I wouldn't know about otherwise. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MellonFriend

:hubbahubba: This is me when I saw that picture.


----------



## toth boer goats

Yum.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Recipes please? Looks awesome....made me hungry!


----------



## Goats Rock

this was on the Cleveland, Ohio News tonight. Makes me sick.

PARMA, Ohio (WJW) - Parma Police are asking for the public's help to identify those responsible for a deadly attack on farm animals at a popular family attraction.

Volunteers spent the day trying to calm jittery animals at the Stearns Homestead, a 1850's era farm operated by the Parma Area Historical Society
The first sign that there had been trouble at the historic farm came on Sunday, when volunteers discovered a goat named Bert dead in a pasture at the farm. Then inside a small barn, they found Bert's brother, Ernie, and five other animals suffering from slash and puncture wounds.

Two of them, a goat named Moose and a sheep named Billy were so badly injured, that they had to be euthanized.

Stearns Homestead volunteer Anita Cook wept as she told Fox 8, "I was horrified and then to find the rest of them in there, scared, I mean hiding in the corners because they didn't want to come by anybody, it was hard."

After ruling out an attack by a coyote or other wild animal, Parma Police now say it appears one or more perpetrators snuck onto the farm property on Ridge Road on Halloween night, and attacked all seven animals with a sharp weapon.

"When we look at the injuries, it's consistent with like a bladed object, possibly a sword or knife, something like that," said Lt. Dan Ciryak. "It's speculation but, you know, it's Halloween night and I'm guessing probably it's some teenagers going out and thinking they're being funny, and unfortunately taking it out on these animals."

The Ohio Farm Bureau is now offering a $5,000 reward for information leading to the arrest and conviction of those responsible for the deaths of the three animals and the wounding of the other four.

"Honestly, I believe it was a two-legged monster or maybe several two-legged monsters that came here with malicious intent," said Cook. "To hurt a defenseless animal is just horrendous."

As a result of the attack, volunteers at Stearns Homestead have decided to install surveillance cameras to monitor what happens when they're not at the farm.


----------



## MellonFriend

Goats Rock said:


> this was on the Cleveland, Ohio News tonight. Makes me sick.
> 
> PARMA, Ohio (WJW) - Parma Police are asking for the public's help to identify those responsible for a deadly attack on farm animals at a popular family attraction.
> 
> Volunteers spent the day trying to calm jittery animals at the Stearns Homestead, a 1850's era farm operated by the Parma Area Historical Society
> The first sign that there had been trouble at the historic farm came on Sunday, when volunteers discovered a goat named Bert dead in a pasture at the farm. Then inside a small barn, they found Bert's brother, Ernie, and five other animals suffering from slash and puncture wounds.
> 
> Two of them, a goat named Moose and a sheep named Billy were so badly injured, that they had to be euthanized.
> 
> Stearns Homestead volunteer Anita Cook wept as she told Fox 8, "I was horrified and then to find the rest of them in there, scared, I mean hiding in the corners because they didn't want to come by anybody, it was hard."
> 
> After ruling out an attack by a coyote or other wild animal, Parma Police now say it appears one or more perpetrators snuck onto the farm property on Ridge Road on Halloween night, and attacked all seven animals with a sharp weapon.
> 
> "When we look at the injuries, it's consistent with like a bladed object, possibly a sword or knife, something like that," said Lt. Dan Ciryak. "It's speculation but, you know, it's Halloween night and I'm guessing probably it's some teenagers going out and thinking they're being funny, and unfortunately taking it out on these animals."
> 
> The Ohio Farm Bureau is now offering a $5,000 reward for information leading to the arrest and conviction of those responsible for the deaths of the three animals and the wounding of the other four.
> 
> "Honestly, I believe it was a two-legged monster or maybe several two-legged monsters that came here with malicious intent," said Cook. "To hurt a defenseless animal is just horrendous."
> 
> As a result of the attack, volunteers at Stearns Homestead have decided to install surveillance cameras to monitor what happens when they're not at the farm.


 This makes me hate everyone. You must be some kind of sick person to do that. I hope they find them and lock them up in a psych ward.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

That's is AWFUL! Poor guys all scared! Those kind of people need what they did..done to them.


----------



## Goats Rock

It made me sick. Those trusting goats (petting zoo) getting stabbed and mutilated.


----------



## Tanya

My heart aches. Humans are not worth liking. History only shows how INHUMANE humans truly are. Its sick. Poor babies.


----------



## ksalvagno

What the hell is wrong with people.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

That story is so sad, I agree with @Moers kiko boars that the humans should have the same thing done to them...it's just plain heart wrenching.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Goats Rock

I was wandering the internet and stumbled across another site that was a forum and had goat info on it. The misinformation is incredible. I sure hope, when people look for goat info they come here, first. They said it was ok to feed deer corn to goats! aghhh! Actually, it isn't ok to feed deer corn to deer, but that's a whole 'nother topic. 

I am so glad this is a site where people are not slammed when they ask questions like that other place. I was reading some of the stuff- very negative, etc. I've said it before, we are fortunate to have considerate and dedicated moderators and members and visitors that are polite and informative! :hug::nod:


----------



## Boers4ever

(Clap)(clap)(clap) yay for TGS!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I say (clap)(clap)(clap) for the moderators. 99% of the people here are warm and sharing from actual experience . They.are here to help,encourage, and support just like they were supported when they were new. So Thankyou to the Moderators..and the great 99%. :heehee:


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww thank you guys, TGS would be nothing without you. We appreciate all of you too. 
 :bighug:


----------



## Goats Rock

Got a question- I have a doe with a thin hair coat- been working on the minerals and etc. Anyway- what kind of goat coat would you all recommend? I need it to be big enough for a standard Oberhasli doe, (ave. height and weight) one that is easy to put on and off, will stay on and won't twist, plus stand up to 18 other does that are in with her. (Lots of goofing around and mock fighting etc). And it has to be one I buy as I am totally worthless with needle and thread. 
Thanks!


----------



## Ashlynn

I have one from Jeffers from horseware brand that is really nice but it has leg straps that go underneath each back leg. My goats won’t wear it with the straps so I took them off and now it will twist. It stays on but is usually lopsided by the end of the day. My herd couldn’t rip it off of anyone. Then I also have the one from weaver livestock which stays on better and covers more of the goat. I had to cut the mesh off the back so they had more room to pee and not get it on the coat. I don’t 100% like either of these so pay attention to any other suggestions.


----------



## ksalvagno

Another option is a large dog coat like for a Great Dane. A cheaper option is a human vest from Goodwill. Have the vest zip along her back. Try and find one with the tie things at the bottom so you can tighten it.


----------



## Sfgwife

Goats Rock said:


> Got a question- I have a doe with a thin hair coat- been working on the minerals and etc. Anyway- what kind of goat coat would you all recommend? I need it to be big enough for a standard Oberhasli doe, (ave. height and weight) one that is easy to put on and off, will stay on and won't twist, plus stand up to 18 other does that are in with her. (Lots of goofing around and mock fighting etc). And it has to be one I buy as I am totally worthless with needle and thread.
> Thanks!


I have used human clothes on livestock. A size or two smaller than you think they need so it fits snug. I used a ribbed sweater on a doe that was cold after being heavily sedated for stitches last winter. I just cut the sleeves off some was all. It was a turtleneck sweater and worked really well. It covered her long nubian body to right in front of her hind legs.


----------



## Goats Rock

Thanks everyone.


----------



## MellonFriend

Yesterday I had a fun time trying to track down pictures of my goats' ancestors through the kinder goat breeder's online pedigree. It went pretty well for my does. I found pictures of some of their great great grandparents. I have a doe who's father was a first gen kinder and I was hoping I could find pictures of his nubian and pygmy parents, but I didn't have any luck.


----------



## GodsGarden

On the blanket question:
I like my blankets from the Goat Coat shop. You just take the goats measurements and she makes the blanket for you from a variety of colors and patterns. Warm blanket but not heavy to smash their fur down and ruin their natural air pockets. Stays clean. Doesn't fall off of my goats. She ships them out fast as well. 
Jeffers also has dog blankets that come in pretty big sizes and are pretty cheap. I don't know the size of your goat though and I've only gotten smaller sizes from them for younger goats. I would order a larger size them you thick you need of these blankets. 
I also have this blanket. Horseware® Ireland Amigo® Foal Turnout Blanket. It was first a calf blanket then my buck uses it. This blanket can take a beeting. But the sizes might be to big for a doe. 
You could also look at other foul blankets. Some are nice and your local tack shop might have some. Just watch out that the chest isn't too thick/wide. Goats are thinner there and have shorter legs then foals making it easier for goats to step on the chest part or step through the neck. Thus the neck needs to be adjusting enough to get it small enough for a thin doe neck.


----------



## Tanya

Ok. So my sister and I are both into animal rescue and the such. She is a school teacher full time but helps out at 9th day animal shelter for pooches and felines. Me I rescue as you all know the larger wilder kind. So through her bedroom window I show her all the goatie pictures and Whatsapp her asking if they are not cute. Her response... whats your obsession with goats.... they are not cute at ALL. 
I almost cried. Then again I dont find all doggies and kitties cute either.... :bonk:
:heehee:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I love baby goats. Nothing cuter in the world. I love most animals
Im not a domestic cat person...but I LOVE the beauty of wild cats. I detest.snakes, spiders & parasites of ALL KINDS! I Love Ocean life..and birds of flight. So Thankyou for careing for those that are injured and left out .


----------



## MellonFriend

I am so busy!!! I have never been more busy in my life!  I have to:

Finish collecting all of my kidding supplies
Continue watching videos about kidding, milking, disbudding, etc.
Finish painting my milking stand (Can't wait to show you guys how that turned out)
Research a video baby monitor for my barn (Ugh, there are so many options and issues with that I have to figure out)
Find and make better temporary hay racks for my does to use while Bella hates Prim eating next to her
Research how to tune a piano
Clean out my closet (It's been probably three years... I'm scared of what I'm going to find)
Finish the sweater I'm knitting so I can start knitting a present for my sister's birthday
Turn the mountain of compost that just keeps getting bigger
Groom my Pomeranian
Sew my Pomeranian a shirt so that her skin can heal from the spots she keeps licking 
Start taking my does for walks everyday because I think they need more exercise.
Do a fecal!! (I keep putting that one off like the bad person I am.:upset 
Phew! I think that's it.


----------



## Tanya

You are doing well so far. Keep going.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

One Day at a time my friend. I understand. I have retired this year. Im doing full time Goats:inlove::inlove:. Ive not worked full time since I was 14...lol. And all this wonderful things around the pasture, in the pasture, around the yard, outside the house...and inside the house has waited ALL THESE YEARS....mg:.
So 1 day at a time....


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Tanya said:


> Ok. So my sister and I are both into animal rescue and the such. She is a school teacher full time but helps out at 9th day animal shelter for pooches and felines. Me I rescue as you all know the larger wilder kind. So through her bedroom window I show her all the goatie pictures and Whatsapp her asking if they are not cute. Her response... whats your obsession with goats.... they are not cute at ALL.
> I almost cried. Then again I dont find all doggies and kitties cute either.... :bonk:
> :heehee:


I think most animals are cute or charming at some stage of life. Baby goats just really get me, though. Adults goats are rather odd looking, I think, BUT I love the fun, quirky personalities they all have.


----------



## Goats Rock

Cobwebs, what is going on? My barn looks like a haunted house. Its big, 52 x 60' with a lean to over hang, so kind of a hay mow, and the ceiling is actually a drop ceiling with insulated garage door panels, to help keep the heat in- and fans. 

A month ago, I got rid of most of the cobwebs, I sweep regularly. Suddenly (life got in the way and I did not get to do cobwebbing lately) it looks crazy. :ahh: What is a cob web? A spider web with dust? Or it is it's own thing? There is no way I have that many spiders- if I do, I'm moving! mg:


----------



## Tanya

Cobwebs are not so bad.


----------



## Sfgwife

Goats Rock said:


> Cobwebs, what is going on? My barn looks like a haunted house. Its big, 52 x 60' with a lean to over hang, so kind of a hay mow, and the ceiling is actually a drop ceiling with insulated garage door panels, to help keep the heat in- and fans.
> 
> A month ago, I got rid of most of the cobwebs, I sweep regularly. Suddenly (life got in the way and I did not get to do cobwebbing lately) it looks crazy. :ahh: What is a cob web? A spider web with dust? Or it is it's own thing? There is no way I have that many spiders- if I do, I'm moving! mg:


What about all the stinkin flies now too?


----------



## Goats Rock

Flies are dead. Well, I have one determined one. At 26º F outside and 41º in, that is one strong fly. Big fat black fly!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey guys!! little old me popping in to say hi! **waves**


----------



## MellonFriend

Hey you! I don't know if you know me, but I know of you from seeing old threads. :hi:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

MellonFriend said:


> Hey you! I don't know if you know me, but I know of you from seeing old threads. :hi:


I don't think so, but I don't get on here very often so that's my bad! Haha!


----------



## Goats Rock

Hello! Good to "see" you again. How are things?


----------



## ksalvagno

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hey guys!! little old me popping in to say hi! **waves**


Hey, good to hear from you!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Dont be such a stranger! Good to know you are around!


----------



## goathiker

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I don't think so, but I don't get on here very often so that's my bad! Haha!


Hey, girl. Is your forum still up? I haven't looked for it in ages.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Anybody getting snow this week?


----------



## Tanya

I wish


----------



## Iluvlilly!

We just got some last night, about 3-4 inches!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Tanya said:


> I wish


:haha: Want to take some of ours? We've got snow for the next 3 days, then another 3 days this weekend. First snow is expecting accumulation of 18 inches.


----------



## Tanya

I would jappily accept 80% of your snow drop.


----------



## Boers4ever

We had 3 inches earlier this months but now it is 50F and sunny so no more now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey guys!! Miss talking with all of you! Been crazy here don't always remember to get on here... how's everyone been?



goathiker said:


> Hey, girl. Is your forum still up? I haven't looked for it in ages.


No, it's been down for quite a few years.... everyone kinda disappeared over there at the same time and the whole thing is gone ‍♀


----------



## Tanya

So. What is every ones feeling about teaching goats to play soccer?


----------



## MellonFriend

It would be a lot easier than teaching them baseball.


----------



## Tanya

Lol. I sure hope so.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I want to know how you teach them not to butt the opposing team! No rearing and head clanging. Mine would lose interest in the ball and eat the weeds off the field.


----------



## Goats Rock

Mine play with a feed dish if its left in the pen- one kicks it, another grabs it and the chase is on! (kind of like chickens with a worm) I suppose, with training, you could teach a goat to sort of play a game.....


----------



## Tanya

Ok. So. A farmer three farms from us has three pygmies. Wethers. They play with a purple ball.he taught them about each getting a turn to head butt the ball and not each other. He has gotten as far as passing to each other. He uses treats. Its not 100%yet but you can see the idea. I want try get a video clip from him. But he is a very pvt person. I was thinking of trying to get him to help me train Destiny and Gizmo. Oh yes his ball makes a noise. Its a low tingle that it makes.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Sounds fun!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I love this thread..so full of info. So Im adding to it. 10 days ago my Roan Pony had twins. Shes a FF and had no clue to what to do. I watched her and she seemed to "get it". Then day 2, the 2nd twin didnt seem as well as the other. She was cold that morning, not laying close to mom or sis. I warmed her up. She got up.and.latched on to mom. All looked good. 3rd morning, little one was cold and looked thin. I got her warmed up and took her in the house. I now have a bottle baby. We started wiith 3 oz every 3 hours. That evening I go out to feed, Roan is down. 106.7 fever, her right udder is hard & hot. I start her on Bactricillin, Cpmk, and 5k vit.C. & nutri drench. Her left udder is good still feeding 1st twin. I have 41 other goats to tend to, a horse , 5 dogs ,and a husband. Sooo my stress level has jumped. Im calling Anderson ranch, goofy goat, bacchus aprons, and begging for help. They all jump in there shareing experiences and hope. It took 4 days. Roan is eating her hay & grain. Ive massaged and milked her udder to appear even on both sides. I massaged with teatree oil and virgin olive oil. Ive learned to.milk blood, cottage cheese and liquid every day. Im exhausted, and I am finally getting results. The smallest twin has began to gain weight. She is 5.6 lbs. Im taking her to a vet Wed. for a Bose shot. Her stifle is popping in & out. At least her legs are continuing to get stronger. She is on 5 ozs every 4 hours. I take her outside every chance I get. She smells the grass, but not wanting any yet. Ill offer a tiny amount of cobb, but not interested in any yet. I feel Ive learned alot, but way over my head too. Its been frustrating and tireing. I forgotten what 8 hrs of sleep is like. In fact on Saturday, I wake my hubby at 5:15 a.m., stated you late for work.  He laughed said its Saturday...I thought it was Friday. Boy did I feel stupid. So now...I dont know what day it is😁. If I sound cross or agitated...I apologize, im just going without sleep, running on coffee, and confusion. I just want to say Thanks for listenening & letting me vent.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Oh wow, so sorry you had to go through all that :hugs: 
I'm am happy to hear that things are finally turning around for you! You did such an amazing job 😊


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh, so sorry you're going through this Moers! What do you think is wrong with Roan Pony? Mastitis? I know what it's like to be that tired and confused from lack of sleep! Hope they all continue to get better. You are an amazing goat mom!


----------



## ksalvagno

What a cutie! Sorry you are having such a rough time.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thanks..I dont mean to complain. Just feeling overwhelmed, like alot of others do. Slowly but surely we will improve!
@MellonFriend its Milk fever thats gone into mastitus..ohhhh boy! 😬


----------



## NigerianNewbie

((hugs)) 🧸


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I'm so sorry to hear about how rough everything is, @Moers kiko boars ! When things go bad, it seems to consume your life and all your energy. Not sleeping is sooo hard! I hope and pray things turn around soon!


----------



## Tanya

You are awesome


----------



## FizzyGoats

I’m sure with that level of stress and exhaustion, I’d be a confused, blubbering mess but you seem to be handling it like a champ. I’m sorry you’re having to go through all this and I have no idea how you’re getting everything done, but you are doing an amazing job. ((Hugs))


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou..each with friends like you that understand. It gives me strength. I cant say I can think straight, or walk straight...but I can get support from those that have been there. Bless each of you and may this NEVER happen to any of you.


----------



## toth boer goats

You did a great job, get some rest.

That kid is adorable.


----------



## Goats Rock

We have a decent vet around that will come and take care of goats- naturally, they prefer cows, but, usually he is ok. Until 
last week. A goat acquaintance was complaining that he was very short with her, didn't really seem interested in the goat
problems and was kind of mean. Upon thinking back over what she told me, I came to a conclusion.....

She said she called him because a new born (few day old) kid was panting, breathing hard and heart was racing. She was
afraid it was either a bit premature or had pneumonia from the breech birth. Upon talking to others and me, she gave it 
a tiny bit of Dexamethasone- to help the lung function. That made the baby hyper. So she gave it a dot of benedryl. (.2cc)

He said he never heard of giving Dex for premature kids! (What? human premies get it all the time!) 

Anyway, she and her friends looked stuff up on the internet. When the vet came, she told him she had done research online
and determined the baby might have torn his diaphragm when it was born. That is when he got snarky- downright rude. She 
had no idea why.... He said that wasn't a "thing". Apparently it is, but not common?!

Upon thinking over her and my conversation later while I did chores, I realized that he was (like all medical people) irked that 
folks are diagnosing things based on internet info. That seems to really tick off the vets! Like waving a red flag in front of a bull! 

So, ever if you call a vet after doing research, don't tell him you found info online! (or wait until later in the conversations!)


----------



## Goatzrule

I guess it really depends on your relationship with your vet. My vet is amazing and always open to learning and listening to my concerns. If I try to diagnose or have an idea of something she will figure out what brought me to that conclusion and we work through it. While other vets feel the need to prove their 8 years of school and get almost offended


----------



## FizzyGoats

I am so nervous about going to the only
goat vet in my area. I have heard mixed reviews. 

I love my small animal vet. She’s very open minded. She’s super smart and compassionate to the animals and their people. Wish she treated goats.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I can understand your fear. Its good. Can you go with an open mind and trust.your instincts. I started with a new vet, and I was pleasantly suprised. Im hopeing the same for.you.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Thanks. I’ll keep an open mind and I hope I’m also pleasantly surprised.


----------



## MisFit Ranch

I agree! I wish there were more vets that specialize in goats or more livestock vets in general. The closest one to me is and hour away 😔 not the best if there is an emergency. I haven’t performed fecals , and have nothing to do them with anyway, I would have fecals done every month, but there extremely expensive and not to mention gas cost and the hour drive or paying $100 for a vet to come. I plan to learn how to perform fecals soon, but it seems hard to do them 😂


----------



## FizzyGoats

I know. I’m worried my first meeting will be an emergency and then I have to trust. It’s enough to knot my stomach. Performing the fecal isn’t difficult, being confident you’re properly identifying what you’re seeing is where my confidence dropped. I know they have something. I sent it to a lab but somewhere in transit, there was a delay, now I do t know if my sample will be viable when they read it.


----------



## MisFit Ranch

FizzyGoats said:


> I know. I’m worried my first meeting will be an emergency and then I have to trust. It’s enough to knot my stomach. Performing the fecal isn’t difficult, being confident you’re properly identifying what you’re seeing is where my confidence dropped. I know they have something. I sent it to a lab but somewhere in transit, there was a delay, now I do t know if my sample will be viable when they read it.


I may try out the traveling vet my friend/ breeder uses, he says she’s good, and she’s helped him with a kid that had polio, And some other issues he‘s had with other livestock.


----------



## FizzyGoats

So I’m a bit worried. I called the only goat vet in my area and was on hold for a while (that doesn’t worry me) but the music playing was like 10 seconds of a song, then a record scratch sound, then the same clip of song, scratch, repeat. Lol. 

Anyway, they charge $40 per fecal sample. That seems high but I still haven’t heard from MeadowMist Lab from my sample sent over a week ago (Monday before last). Most of the delay was thanks to the post office, but still, I’m getting nervous. Goats are doing fine, btw, but one still has clumpy poo on and off. 

Not sure what to do. Should I send a new sample to MeadowMist using FedEx instead and again do my own for comparison, or just take a sample to the vet and pay $120 for the three samples I need ran?

Any thoughts?


----------



## Boers4ever

$40!!!! That’s expensive!! My vet only charges $10! And I thought that was high! Wow.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I thought it was on the high side but I’m new at this, so that confirms it. It would be a really pricey option.


----------



## ksalvagno

I'd FedX a sample to meadowmist.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Ok. I think that’s what I’ll do. I’ll email MeadowMist labs to let them know I’m sending another batch of samples since I use their PayPal option, they might get confused why I’m paying again. And this time I’ll use FedEx.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Do you a college/ university near you that would train/ educate vets? If so you can contact them for help with a fecal. Im sure someone there could do.it for you.


----------



## Goatzrule

Are you near a university that has a lab?


----------



## FizzyGoats

I’m near a university. I’ll have to check. I didn’t even think of that. 

I did get my results today and it was what I thought, moderate coccidia in two and high in the one who was having clumpy poo. No worm eggs. So at least for now, I can forgo a pricey lab bill. And now it confirms what I saw in my own analysis of it. That gives me some confidence. 

Thankfully, from so much help here, I’ve been able to get all their poo healthy from supportive care (mainly herb blends and probiotics). Now I’ll get them started on treatment.


----------



## Tanya

Here is a pondering thought. Do us goat moms gst maternity leave when our goats kid? Can that become a universal rule somewher? Like by the ILO? The stress that those girls put us through... and the kids.... we need 6 weeks to recover... right???😁


----------



## FizzyGoats

Oh, I like that idea.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Maternity leave?¿¿¿ Or a paid vacation to Hawaii for getting all the does.and kidds through the first 3 months! Geeeezzz!


----------



## Tanya

We can call it "maaaaaternity" leave......


----------



## FizzyGoats

🤣


----------



## MisFit Ranch

Any of you goats jump? Panda, one of my does figured out she could 🙄 I lock my adults up to let smaller more submissive goats eat first. Well panda decided to jump this type of gat through that top hole








we normally have fence up covering the hole but we hadn’t put it up on this gate yet so I guess it’s time 😂
she’s always been my “crazy” she hates her udder being touched, she snaps at you and kicks if you try too, and she is a all around problem child. Callie recently stole Pandas place as lead doe, but Panda has always been crazy 🙄


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Lol lol I have Boers, kiko x boers. Savannah x boers, and Tenn. Meat goat. If any.of mine jumped through that gate, They would be stuck there. Just hear them scream and me left to wonder HOW DO I get them.loose! Lol 😁


----------



## FizzyGoats

@Moers kiko boars 

@MisFit Ranch Oh dear. I have NDs and those gates. I guess I’d better get working on covering those gaps. Another addition to the to-do list, which grows exponentially each day despite my constant working. Hmmmm. It’s like I’m stuck in a chore-warp.


----------



## Boers4ever

Lol I had to rescue my problem yearling out of the hay feeder again today. Last week I found her there stuck after we were gone all day. I’m not sure how long she was there, knowing her she probably waited until we left and then immediately got stuck in the feeder.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Not to sound contradictory, I admire how intelligent, diligent and persistent goats can be. Gosh darn it though, the monks are currently proving themselves capable of outwitting me.  I use hanging brackets for the flat back buckets mounted to either a 2x4 used in the framing or a planted 4x4 if it needs to be freestanding. Bracket consists of a pin that lifts up (pin can't be removed completely) to slide the handle behind that slides down into a hole for fastening the handle in place and a ledge the bucket rim fits into.

Lately, I've found the bucket handle released from the holding pin several times. Twice the bucket tipped sideways, the pin in place but off of the ledge and wet ground under it. Have been carrying water out 3 times a day instead of 2 just to insure they won't be without water. Day before yesterday, the bucket was missing all together and I had to search for it. This morning I sat up 1 of the game cameras and positioned it to capture the water bucket. Figured I would go through the stills later on tonight, see what they were up to with the buckets.

For crying out loud, went out a little while ago carrying the monks a fresh bucket of water, only to find one of the little goobers wearing the other bucket like some over sized top hat! Wasn't stuck, thankfully, and it fell off when they came running up to great me. Another goat seized his chance to get the bucket, held the handle in his mouth and took off running with it in the other direction. Then it was on, rearing up and head butting to claim that darn bucket. They got scolded away from the bucket, claimed it as mine, and gave them my best Clint Eastwood stare with hands on hips posture.

Just got through looking at their antics like some fly on the wall. They are partners in crime. One is expert at lifting out the pin, they take turns bumping the bucket to slosh out the water, the strongest can work the bucket off of the ledge..... then it is party time with the empty bucket.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

They were working on their "Bucket List" to outwit you!😂🤪🙄 They have nothing to do with their time...except eat, find a 6 inch hole to get put. Find a loose piece of fence to roll under. Oh and the best hiding places. But their best one....lay down...look.dead
..and scare you to pieces!


----------



## ksalvagno

That is funny!  Especially since it isn't mine.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Moers kiko boars said:


> They were working on their "Bucket List" to outwit you!😂🤪🙄 They have nothing to do with their time...except eat, find a 6 inch hole to get put. Find a loose piece of fence to roll under. Oh and the best hiding places. But their best one....lay down...look.dead
> ..and scare you to pieces!


Oh my gosh, "Bucket List", that is so hilarious! Laughed so hard, tears came to my eyes. Tell you in advance, gonna use that catch phrase when telling others about the latest escapades happening in the Monkhood.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

ksalvagno said:


> That is funny!  Especially since it isn't mine.


It is funny in many ways even though it is a bit aggravating. I wanted to laugh at the silliness of a goat wearing a bucket like a hat. So had to choke it in and appear serious to not give the wrong impression.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I laughed so hard reading about those smart, naughty goats. Their little antics played like a movie in my head. It was hilarious...but I also don’t have to deal with their mischievousness. Their teamwork is admirable though.


----------



## Goatzrule

Not to sound childish but my wether and my doe are turning 11 and 13 this week. I wanted to make them a "cake" but im stuck on how to pull it off. I want to get a little photoshoot with them.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

FizzyGoats said:


> I laughed so hard reading about those smart, naughty goats. Their little antics played like a movie in my head. It was hilarious...but I also don’t have to deal with their mischievousness. Their teamwork is admirable though.


Yep, their teamwork is remarkable, the sheer determination to figure out how to swipe buckets is inspiring, using the bucket as a type of sun bonnet hat is amusing and playing keep the bucket away is their version of friendly competition. I've got to come up with some type of solution for keeping the buckets in place though. One day, your pretty little girls will become mischievous.... Wonder what story you'll be telling? Imagine coming outside and finding 1 of them balancing on the back of Benji.... Trying to sit on a chicken as an attempt to copy a broody hen.... (goats seem to mimic what they see) I like hearing stories that begin, "Let me tell you what those goats of mine did..."


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

The sky gave me a beautiful rainbow this evening


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Goatzrule said:


> Not to sound childish but my wether and my doe are turning 11 and 13 this week. I wanted to make them a "cake" but im stuck on how to pull it off. I want to get a little photoshoot with them.


That would be so nice and supper cool. What type of cake are you thinking of making for them? Would they wear those pointed party hats?


----------



## NigerianNewbie

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> View attachment 209191
> The sky gave me a beautiful rainbow this evening


Wow, that is a beautiful rainbow and the surrounding area is stunning.


----------



## FizzyGoats

NigerianNewbie said:


> Yep, their teamwork is remarkable, the sheer determination to figure out how to swipe buckets is inspiring, using the bucket as a type of sun bonnet hat is amusing and playing keep the bucket away is their version of friendly competition. I've got to come up with some type of solution for keeping the buckets in place though. One day, your pretty little girls will become mischievous.... Wonder what story you'll be telling? Imagine coming outside and finding 1 of them balancing on the back of Benji.... Trying to sit on a chicken as an attempt to copy a broody hen.... (goats seem to mimic what they see) I like hearing stories that begin, "Let me tell you what those goats of mine did..."


Lol. I’m sure I’ll have some stories. But I don’t know if one will be as funny as wearing a bucket on the head. 

I do have one funny dog tidbit. Benji was so happy to find out today that the branches he likes to carry/drag around work as goat bait if they have leaves. He brought one over to the community bed and the goats followed and he was thrilled. 











MidnightRavenFarm said:


> View attachment 209191
> The sky gave me a beautiful rainbow this evening


Wow, that is a gorgeous picture. Such a beautiful place with an amazing rainbow backdrop.


----------



## Tanya

The bucket on the head was so funny.... i love goat stories... my 2 escaped from their night time pen that way... one lifted the pin the other pushed the gate open. 
Not funny whan its raining and at 10 at night.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

FizzyGoats said:


> He brought one over to the community bed and the goats followed and he was thrilled.


He sure enough is pleased with himself. Just look at that big, wide, and happy smile. Such a sweet story and it's heartwarming Benji wants to help take care of the new goat family.


----------



## Tanya

Benji is such a sweety


----------



## NigerianNewbie

💡 Project for today will be taking the reciprocating saw to a plastic 55 gallon drum, cutting a 4" wide strip from it. Will take this band, fit it halfway up the bucket and fasten it onto the backside of the lumber. Hopefully the bucket can't be bumped sideways to slosh the water out and in turn making their task more difficult towards knocking it off the ledge. The weight of the water should prevent those little goobers from being able to lift the bucket off. As a backup, just in case, gonna scout around for a few medium size granite rocks to weight the bucket down in case they can still slosh out, or drink the water level down, enough to attempt taking the bucket off. All this time, I've been impressed by the durability of these buckets. Had no idea they would need to be fortified like Fort Knox to keep them from being swiped by the goats though.


----------



## Goatzrule

I do think I could pull off a party hat and find dollar store decorations. I wanted to make a goat friendly cake. My old man already gets a mash so I could just bake it. My struggle is frosting, could I use cool whip with coloring? Not sure if they can eat that


----------



## ksalvagno

Why not something like a carrot puree for the icing?


----------



## Goatzrule

THats a good idea, could do a marshmellow banana mix


----------



## MisFit Ranch

Goatzrule said:


> THats a good idea, could do a marshmellow banana mix


That sounds yummy! My goats are over here licking their lips 😂


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Goatzrule said:


> THats a good idea, could do a marshmellow banana mix


A little dab of peanut butter, thinned with water for the thickening and binding agent, with mashed up bananas. I would eat that as a frosting myself. Have read goats don't digest, break down, marsh mellows very effectively.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You could drizzle molasses over well placed sliced bananas...for an icing.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I love the idea of a goat birthday cake! We definitely want to see some of those pictures.


----------



## MisFit Ranch

Goodness my mouth is watering now! 🤤


----------



## Goatzrule

Hes done it all, taught 4Hers how to show. Hes been leased by so many kids! Costume classes and fairs, he been to every fair ive ever been to aside for my last year! He deserves to have a big deal made for him.


----------



## MisFit Ranch

Goatzrule said:


> Hes done it all, taught 4Hers how to show. Hes been leased by so many kids! Costume classes and fairs, he been to every fair ive ever been to aside for my last year! He deserves to have a big deal made for him.


He sounds like a true gentleman! If you don’t mind me asking, can you post a picture of him and the doe you have? id Love to see them!


----------



## Goatzrule

This is my old lady Ellie shes also been to it all aside from Nationals








And Bugsy whos turning 13, he must have been 2 in this picture







I have had a lot of does through the years but these two havent gone anywhere.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Oh, I so wish I could give scratches through pics. What great goats.


----------



## MellonFriend

So today when I got home from delivering two kids to my first buyers, I went down to the barn and sitting under one of the goats' sleeping platforms was one of our white meat bunnies. Normally all of our meat rabbits are safe in their tractors so seeing a little white bun just lounging in the barn certainly was a surprise.

Sure enough we had a whole litter escape from a tractor. 😳

The wire floor had become detached from the bottom and they had all left. Miraculously, we found/caught all six of them. Two of them were in the does' barn, one was in the buck barn, another was in our alternate buck pen, and one was just sitting next to the tractor. We had no idea that they would be as tame as they were. Unfortunately, the sixth was killed likely by one of our LGDs. It didn't have any visible wounds so we think that our LGD probably didn't kill it on purpose, but we don't really know. I just can't believe we recovered all of them! 😅 We beefed up our tractor bottoms so it shouldn't happen again!


----------



## MisFit Ranch

MellonFriend said:


> So today when I got home from delivering two kids to my first buyers, I went down to the barn and sitting under one of the goats' sleeping platforms was one of our white meat bunnies. Normally all of our meat rabbits are safe in their tractors so seeing a little white bun just lounging in the barn certainly was a surprise.
> 
> Sure enough we had a whole litter escape from a tractor. 😳
> 
> The wire floor had become detached from the bottom and they had all left. Miraculously, we found/caught all six of them. Two of them were in the does' barn, one was in the buck barn, another was in our alternate buck pen, and one was just sitting next to the tractor. We had no idea that they would be as tame as they were. Unfortunately, the sixth was killed likely by one of our LGDs. It didn't have any visible wounds so we think that our LGD probably didn't kill it on purpose, but we don't really know. I just can't believe we recovered all of them! 😅 We beefed up our tractor bottoms so it shouldn't happen again!


Oh wowzers! I don’t know if I can speak for anyone else but I’d love to see some pics of the bunnies! 😂


----------



## FizzyGoats

I second that.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

SHOW US THE BUNNIES! Please????? 😁🐇🐰🐇🐰🐇🐇🐇


----------



## MellonFriend

Haha, okay well I guess I'll have to get some pictures tomorrow.😅 They aren't super young any more so they aren't at their cutest, but they still are pretty adorable.


----------



## MellonFriend

Here are the ex-escaped convicts.😛


----------



## MisFit Ranch

MellonFriend said:


> Here are the ex-escaped convicts.😛
> View attachment 209467
> View attachment 209468
> View attachment 209469
> View attachment 209470


Such cuties! But i have to admit there eyes are creepy 😂 🐇


----------



## MellonFriend

Yeah some people think the red eyes are creepy, but I'm used to them by now.


----------



## FizzyGoats

The red eyes have never weirded me out for some reason. I mean, look at those sweet little faces. I think they are adorable little fluff balls.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhh what cute Bunnies! Adorable! They are ADORABLE!


----------



## goathiker

Hey, would someone go read my reply in the help thread and tell me if I was too abrupt? Years of being blown off after spending hours typing out instructions has kinda soured me for people like this one.


----------



## MisFit Ranch

goathiker said:


> Hey, would someone go read my reply in the help thread and tell me if I was too abrupt? Years of being blown off after spending hours typing out instructions has kinda soured me for people like this one.


No, I don’t think you were too abrupt, I also wouldn’t waste my time typing out instructions if the goat is just going to be dispatched. I hope that didn’t sound rude 😬


----------



## Tanya

You were not rude at all. The owner must decide if they want the help. 

I know why your bunnies escaped! Peter Rabbit dispatched a message that the grass was greener on the other side.

They are beautiful and very healthy


----------



## MellonFriend

Tanya said:


> I know why your bunnies escaped! Peter Rabbit dispatched a message that the grass was greener on the other side.


This has got to be it! We have so many wild rabbits right now that one of them must have plotted the escape! 

Wild rabbit to the meat rabbits, "Hey, why are you in there?"

Meat rabbit, "... In where?" 

😂


----------



## Tanya

Then the conversation goes... "you are in a big box. Let me loosen this a little then you come out to play"


----------



## FizzyGoats

I’m actually worried about this same deal with my turkeys and the wild turkeys we have around here. 
-Why do you stay in that fence? You could just fly right over and join us. 
-I’m in a fence?
Then cue the chaos. 

@goathiker I didn’t think you sounded rude. I read that before I read your post here and my only thought was it was nice of you offer to go into detail to help if it was wanted.


----------



## MisFit Ranch

Annabell’s seller is having a vet come to take some blood to see if anything physically is wrong, she was getting a bit better but went back down hill, not wanting to petted and lookin depressed, I just don’t know what could be wrong 🤷‍♀️ she was perfectly fine with her first kids being sold, I guess this kidding was just hard on her. pretty Much all her symptoms lead me to depression, let’s just home if it is something physical it is something that can be treated 😞


----------



## MisFit Ranch

Our outside dog likes to tease my father’s hunting dogs she’ll run up to the fence bark and the run away like “ you can’t catch me!”


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@goathiker sounds very straight forward and honest. You offered your experience. If they want the experience you offef, they will contact you. I think it was kind of you. Her choice now.


----------



## R.Williamson

@Moers kiko boars Aww, it's rough but glad you are seeing improvement. You definitely have your hands full


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@R.Williamson Hey lady! Long time no see! Glad you are here. So much has gone on, and things are getting better. Always better when more of my supportive teachers come back to TGS!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Random musing alert. 

Do you ever find that you have a weird habit that annoys you? So basically, you annoy yourself and stop…Without thinking, you’re back to doing said annoying habit in minutes. 

I just realized today that when I run the tractor, I sing, well I belt out tunes in what could loosely be called a musical fashion. Not cool songs either. Today I couldn’t stop singing the ten (probably wrong) words I know to the old song _Camptown Races_. I might need help. And if I’m honest, it’s not just when I’m on the loud tractor. 

Last night when sweeping out the goats barn, I kept singing parts of _Bohemian Rhapsody_.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh hhhh.yes! I wear my phone in an arm band
I belt out whatever is playing. Just working away. It is disheartening when you get this though


----------



## FizzyGoats

Every one is a critic.  

My goats ignore me completely. They think it’s normal for these strange noises to come out of humans. My embarrassing moment came when I was signing my heart out and heard this voice, a small voice but obviously in the barn. Then I remembered we have a camera in there. My husband got on to ask me something about our old dog’s medication, but the only thing he ended up asking through the little camera speaker was, “Were you just singing Queen?”


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Lol lol 👸🎶🎵🎶🎵🎶🎵😖🤣


----------



## Goats Rock

I guess I don't sing well, if I start singing to the radio (oldies!) all the goats stop and look at me in a horrified fashion! I laugh and they 
give me the "what is wrong with you" look! All those dairy does staring at you kind of makes you not want to sing!


----------



## FizzyGoats

🤣


----------



## Tanya

OMG. I know that look. I get that from the chickens when I clean the coup... they actually cock their heads to listen and then shake it as if it hurts their ears


----------



## Goats Rock

I found an almost tame pigeon today. It has a band on each leg. According to the internet, it is a racing pigeon. I gave it bird seed, a dish of water and I'm hoping it will roost off the ground. But, it seems unable to fly, although it walks just a bit faster than me, it stays out of reach.


----------



## goathiker

There's a number on the leg band that you contact and someone will come get it.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

When I was maybe 7, a pigeon flew in to our place. We called the number on the band, and they said we could keep it. 
It didn't stick around very long, but long enough for me to name it Pansy.


----------



## goathiker

When I was a kid, my brother got 2 tumbling pigeons. He took them out to fly them and they came home with an entire flock of feral pigeons. Pretty soon there were so many that they had to be shot.


----------



## goathiker

Took my dad 2 years to get rid of them.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

goathiker said:


> Took my dad 2 years to get rid of them.


That is a lot of birds!


----------



## Tanya

Its like cats. You find one ferral and within 1 year you have 12 ferral


----------



## R.Williamson

It has been ages since I have logged onto the forums. My computer died in flames ( literally , it had flames shoot out the back). I can't really use my phone to access things very well as the writing is too small and I can't type very well on the things.
Anywho, finally back. We managed to get a well on our property , which was a huge achievement. We had just sort of given up and decided to aim at rainwater harvesting but.. we finally got in touch with a driller and they had the well done within 2 days of calling us. We finalized the house plans ( we are building it ourselves from the ground up). Managed to get the power company out and blessedly they will be running a 1200ft right of way at no charge to us.
I had sold all but 2 of my goats a while back, well I brought most of them home recently. We are still on the half acre of land for the moment, but that should be very short term at this point. We will be on our own property ( 10acres) before Christmas if things continue to go as planned.
I just figured I would pop in and give an update and basically say , "Hey! I'm still kicking!" lol. I have a feeling our goats will love this place







.


----------



## MellonFriend

Welcome back! Sounds like exciting times! That land does look like delicious goat food. I can't wait to hear how your goats like it there. 👍


----------



## R.Williamson

MellonFriend said:


> Welcome back! Sounds like exciting times! That land does look like delicious goat food. I can't wait to hear how your goats like it there. 👍


Thank you. I can't wait either  I know they will love it.


----------



## Tanya

Welcome home


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Its about time.you get back to all of us! BEAUTIFUL PLACE! Cant wait to see what you &.yours improves that spot and make it Home! Sending prayers! So glad you are back!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Saw a rare and unusual sight on the way from town earlier. It was a long and tall beast of an object, had a row of clear eyes on both sides and a huge giant eye in front, was yellow in color with many black feet. First time delight was a emotion when seeing a, wait for it. School Bus. It's been such a long time since I saw the last one.


----------



## Boers4ever

Lol our town’s been crawling with them for weeks. Messing up my routine! Can’t go anywhere it seems like without getting stuck behind one! 
_says the homeschool girl with a shiny new drivers license_


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Boers4ever said:


> Lol our town’s been crawling with them for weeks. Messing up my routine! Can’t go anywhere it seems like without getting stuck behind one!
> _says the homeschool girl with a shiny new drivers license_


Congratulations on getting your license!!!🚗🥳


----------



## MellonFriend

Boers4ever said:


> Lol our town’s been crawling with them for weeks. Messing up my routine! Can’t go anywhere it seems like without getting stuck behind one!
> _says the homeschool girl with a shiny new drivers license_


Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats 🎉🍾🎊


----------



## FizzyGoats

Congratulations! 
Now you can adopt a driver motto, like, “Leave sooner, drive slower, live longer.” Or, “Defensive driving rules are your best tools.” Whatever you decide, try to set a higher bar than my mom’s, which was, “If you don’t like my driving, then stay off the sidewalks.”


----------



## KST Goat Farm

Does anybody know anything about Jessica84 /Anderson Ranch? Is there a fire close to her?


----------



## Tanya

@KST Goat Farm . Its been a while. She was on the other day.... we can put out an APB for her?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@KST Goat Farm ..Shes good. Been busy with kids showing goats at the fair. Ill tell her you asked about her. Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats

🙏


----------



## MellonFriend

My pasture seed is coming up! All that hard work is paying off. Is it weird that I think grass is adorable? 😁


----------



## Tanya

Oooh so green


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

MellonFriend said:


> My pasture seed is coming up! All that hard work is paying off. Is it weird that I think grass is adorable? 😁
> View attachment 212607
> View attachment 212608


Yay!! And no, I don't think you're weird for thinking grass is adorable. 😜 🥰


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Heck no, seeing grass seed pop up all new and green is most adorable. It is like the fruit of your labor. Nice looking germination going on there.


----------



## MellonFriend

NigerianNewbie said:


> Heck no, seeing grass seed pop up all new and green is most adorable. It is like the fruit of your labor. Nice looking germination going on there.


I was worried about germination because some reviews on this seed said that they had poor germination, but it actually came up four days earlier than the estimate, so no issues there!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Those are cute baby blades.  It looks really good!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Goatastic43

Oh it’s not weird, I pet baby grass…it’s so silky!


----------



## Tanya

Baby grass is so satisfying


----------



## Goats Rock

Nice field! Isn't it funny how grass is great in a hay field or pasture but a pain on a brick sidewalk or in the driveway?


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Boers4ever

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hope we aren't gonna let the 'Chat Thread' die away! I wanna see how long we can get it! :lol:


I found this on the very first page of the thread, back in 2013! I’d say we haven’t disappointed since it’s still going!!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Tanya

So.... how many heifers were born this year?


----------



## Goats Rock

I remember when it was started! Wow, that was awhile ago!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Time goes by fast when you are haveing fun!


----------



## Tanya

At least the topics are not mundane and the fun is carried by all. I love this thread


----------



## Tanya

I was watching the human fuse on AGT season 14. Why do people do that to themselves?


----------



## Goatzrule

Any tips for finding someone? My dad's 70th birthday is coming up and he has a friend he talks about but hasnt seen in 20 years. No one has a recent number for him and I have very limited information. Anyone as good as the FBI?


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck. I'm terrible with online stuff.


----------



## Goats Rock

Type in his name, age and last area he may have lived in. Don't pay for any of those sites that want money. Sadly, you 
may have to check obituaries, too. Hopefully he has an uncommon name. That may make your search easier. 
Happy 70th to your Dad!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

It might be helpful to also search the names of mutual friends. I hope you can find him!


----------



## Goatzrule

Thanks everyone. I was able to find him using his last known address. I think I called 10 different people last night before I got to him. I was so relieved I almost cried.
Its funny that the number my dad had saved for him (before you could save numbers in your phone) had just two numbers swapped. This whole time dad thought he changed his number and that he had lost him for good.
Ps. Call your old friends.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

That's great!


----------



## Goats Rock

Yay! I'm sure your dad is happy!


----------



## FizzyGoats

That is such a thoughtful thing for you to do. Your dad will love it!


----------



## toth boer goats

That is awesome.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I dont know about buying online as not being stressful. For the last 3 hours I've been attempting to purchase 2 pr of mens shoes, 1 lined vest, and 2 fur lined mens hats. Ive been on walmart. Of course finding some really nice buys. Putting them in my cart. Thrilled, Im almost done. Then my cart says all items are sold out! ? What🤬🤬🤬! My brother in law wears 15 shoes, 2xl and has a big head. These items are hard to find, unless you want to pay super high prices. I just say naughty words and close off the site. Go online, find 1 store with another vest. I go to pay, it kicks me off the site. What🤬🤬🤬?! I dont know if I bought it or not. Waiting for an email...
Go to online order my ivermectin. No problem done in 5 seconds..whew!
So I go back to the walmart , my cart pops up...all the items are there?what¿¿¿¿ yep, all ready to check out, waiting on me. So i pay for it. Says Im gonna get it all!??? Really? Its Krazy, Im going out to the barn. This high tech city junk is driving me nuts! Ill take my goats & their antics Anyday over this ! Ohhh Im finished my Christmas shopping, if this really comes to me! 🤪😂🤣😁🙃🎅🤶🎅🤶💥💥💥⛄⛄⛄☃☃☃☃


----------



## ksalvagno

That is weird.


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow, that is strange, glad your orders went through finally.


----------



## Goats Rock

I'm not sure where to put this- so- this sounds like a silly question- why do people want to scare goats? At the county fair last summer- teen age kids would run up and yell
"BOO" to my dairy does- of course, I told them to stop- their answer was, "we want to see them faint". Well, since they are not fainters, they won't- I'd explain it, they would leave 
and later some other jerks would try the same thing.. Um, why would someone want to scare an animal that much that it would fall down in a faint? Is scaring something
that funny? I'm sorry, but I don't see the attraction of upsetting any animal. 

I know that the goats known as "fainters" are meat goats, and the constants stiffening of the muscles helps make the meat more tender, from what I've been told by breeders, 
but, just to get a few and watch them fall down, seems so stupid and cruel. Don't most outgrow the fainting and just sort of stiffen momentarily? Weren't they the goats, back in the 
day- that the predators would get, if chasing a herd? So, they were basically the sacrificial goats. Poor things! 

Anyway- I just wondered......


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I completely understand your frustration!! It's very unfortunate that lots (and lots) of people think ALL goats are "screaming" and "fainting" goats. 🙄


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I raise fainters, myotonics. Every time a person comes here, they want to see one faint. You dont have to yell, just walk out there. They dont know you, their legs stiffen, and they walk with seesaw legs. They laugh, thinks its funny. But it doesnt hurt my myos. I dont let anyone scream or run at them. Just walk. 
Now the does are all pregnant, and they are as broad as they are tall. So to see them stiffen, is funny. They cant butt each other, they just rock back n forth. 
I agree, to terrorize/ scare an animal, may get the human hurt. The myos dont always faint. So, it would be a good idea to educate people.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Moers kiko boars said:


> Now the does are all pregnant, and they are as broad as they are tall. So to see them stiffen, is funny. They cant butt each other, they just rock back n forth.


I feel like I should not be laughing at this but I can’t help it! 🤣

Since I was a tiny, mouthy little girl, I’ve chastised anyone scaring any animals for “fun.” It has never made sense to me. It’s not funny to the animal being scared. It’s one thing to walk calmly among myotonics and if they stiffen, have a good chuckle. It’s entirely different to run and/or scream at any animal to entertain yourself. 

When I was about 6, I really laid into an armed police officer for purposefully scaring a stray cat that hung around the police station (my mom was a dispatcher and I was there often). My mom was a bit embarrassed by me but sort of shrugged and said, “She might be rude but she’s also right.”


----------



## Goats Rock

I have nothing against Myotonics, and watching them stiffen as they walk is funny- but the intentionally scaring one is terrible. If I raised them- no way would I sell
them to people that wanted to scare them!


----------



## Boers4ever

I watched the most terrible fainting goat video the other day. The goat slid down a slide, walked a few steps, and then fell sideways into a kiddie pool. The poor thing went completely underwater for a few seconds and was struggling to breath before he was finally able to hold his head up and spit out water. All the time the lady behind the camera was laughing. I really griped that lady out through the screen.


----------



## Goats Rock

Those types of videos should not be permitted to be shown. They censor everything else.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## MellonFriend

Oh my gosh I can't contain my excitement for Christmas!!! I'm so exciting about the gifts I bought for my family. They are going to be so surprised. It's so scary living in the same house and having the same mailing address as all of the people you are buying gifts for. I'm so afraid I'm going to slip up. There still so much time and I already cannot wait! I have to somehow find a way to not wake up in the middle of the night and start thinking about the gifts I purchased. Nighttime is for sleeping, not for thinking! 😴

I find it is amazing that now that I'm older I really love Christmas because of the opportunity to give. When you are a kid, all you think about is getting. I know it sounds corny, but I truly love giving more than getting. I couldn't care less about what I get! 🎄⭐🍬⛄🎁❄


----------



## ksalvagno

Nice! I hope you can keep everything hidden from the others.


----------



## FizzyGoats

My daughter is the same way. She loves Christmas and birthdays and any reason to give something special to someone special. She used to blurt what she got us or give up and give it to us early because she couldn’t contain her excitement. She’s gotten a little better. I wish it was contagious, lol. I am not big on holidays. I don’t dislike them, they’re just not a big deal to me. And I don’t have that knack for finding that perfect gift. I’m more like, “Here’s money, buy what you want.” And my daughter has informed me that misses the point.


----------



## MellonFriend

FizzyGoats said:


> My daughter is the same way. She loves Christmas and birthdays and any reason to give something special to someone special. She used to blurt what she got us or give up and give it to us early because she couldn’t contain her excitement. She’s gotten a little better. I wish it was contagious, lol. I am not big on holidays. I don’t dislike them, they’re just not a big deal to me. And I don’t have that knack for finding that perfect gift. I’m more like, “Here’s money, buy what you want.” And my daughter has informed me that misses the point.


I deal with keeping secrets pretty well actually. As long as I try my best to never talk about anything to do with the surprise, I'm able to keep it to myself. I've never actually spoiled anything so here's to hoping I can keep the streak alive!

The best place to find gifts is Etsy. They have amazing stuff there. Anything in the gift category you can think of, you can probably find. I've gotten things there that you would not believe exists. It's awesome!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

FizzyGoats said:


> And I don’t have that knack for finding that perfect gift. I’m more like, “Here’s money, buy what you want.” And my daughter has informed me that misses the point.


I have enjoyed choosing gifts that hopefully suits the person throughout the years. That being said, there have been times I have been just plain, not even close. One example that comes to mind, many years ago the newest rage was a hot lather machine. I mean, what man wouldn't like to shave with warm lather? A man who uses an electric razor. 

The most asked for, or given, gifts recently have been for items I cooked, created, baked, or was hand crafted by someone else. My niece loved the kosher dill pickles I created this season and told her mom, my sister (bless her heart) that I was the new pickle maker for the family. Her gift will be 2 (two) pint jars with pretty material and jute twine decorating the lid. Plus, I gave my sister the recipe months ago in the hopes she can remain the pickle maker for her daughter. And the youngest grands have begun asking all the adults for gift cards to specific stores, or cash money so they can get what they want, plus their very own favorite cookies. Which they hoard, hide from each other, and are stingy over sharing. They also really seem to like and are touched by the words inside of the greeting cards I pick out to slip their money or gift cards into. I put on lipstick (a rarity) and press the color onto the sealed flap and they think that is the coolest gesture imaginable.

Just made a shopping list this morning for ingredients and containers. I might need to go to the bank for a small personal loan.  (Not really, it's just a very long list.) I will spend countless hours slaving over a hot stove though to provide each and everyone their most favorite eats. Yep, I guess I still enjoy picking out gifts even if shopping for them isn't on the to-do list any longer.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Merry Christmas everyone!! Hope you all have a lovely holiday! ❤


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Merry Christmas! Be safe! Know you are loved & thought of! Many blessings for you this comeing year!


----------



## MellonFriend

Merry Christmas everyone!!! ⛄❄🎁🥂✨🎄


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Wishing you all a Merry Christmas and Blessed New Year!! 🎄🎁🥂🎊


----------



## Goatastic43

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Merry Christmas everyone! 🎄🎉


----------



## ksalvagno

Merry Christmas!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to you and yours. 🎅⛄


----------



## DDFN

Merry Christmas!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

DDFN said:


> Merry Christmas!


Hey you! I sent you a message


----------



## toth boer goats

Merry Christmas 🎁🎄


----------



## DDFN

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Hey you! I sent you a message


Hay Skyla gonna check it now and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Goats Rock

Here is an interesting Craigslist ad...."_Very friendly and loves to follow you around. Would be a great goat for breeding or just a pet. He is part billy goat, and boar. Text me if you are interested_." 

I kind of wonder what a part Billy, part boar goat would look like?


----------



## DDFN

Goats Rock said:


> Here is an interesting Craigslist ad...."_Very friendly and loves to follow you around. Would be a great goat for breeding or just a pet. He is part billy goat, and boar. Text me if you are interested_."
> 
> I kind of wonder what a part Billy, part boar goat would look like?


Centaur the wild boar and billy addition!

Humm so saying half Billy goat is he partially neutered/banded. 

They should of included a picture of this one.


----------



## Goats Rock

I was wondering, if someone hasn't posted on TGS in a number of years, does their name become inactive? Or, do the old names, not used, get purged somehow? I just wondered!


----------



## MellonFriend

Planning on leaving us anytime soon, @Goats Rock? 😆


----------



## toth boer goats

The names just stay around.


----------



## Goats Rock

I'm not going anywhere! This is my only social outlet! That and getting grain at the local mill, but Bob doesn't say much! "Hi", the amount I owe
and "Bye"!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Goats Rock said:


> I'm not going anywhere! This is my only social outlet! That and getting grain at the local mill, but Bob doesn't say much! "Hi", the amount I owe
> and "Bye"!


Same for me. Other than the feed store and occasionally the vet, this is my only real social interaction (with humans anyway).


----------



## Boers4ever

I’m such a socially awkward person and I just can’t do small talk. I end up just staring blankly at the other person until they slowly walk away…


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I feel like I’m the same way.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Boers4ever said:


> I’m such a socially awkward person and I just can’t do small talk. I end up just staring blankly at the other person until they slowly walk away…


🤣 I love this so much.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Me 2...I run out of things to talk about. And I dont have alot of time to meet new people. I enjoy TGS because everyone here are interesting, kind, and loves animals.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I usually can only keep up a conversation with someone if they love animals or loves the same books and movies as I do.


----------



## Boers4ever

KY Goat Girl said:


> I usually can only keep up a conversation with someone if they love animals or loves the same books and movies as I do.


Yes exactly! When we have nothing in common I have no idea what to talk about. I say “Hi how are you!” They say “pretty good how about you?” I say “im good!” And then the conversation just dies.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Boers4ever said:


> Yes exactly! When we have nothing in common I have no idea what to talk about. I say “Hi how are you!” They say “pretty good how about you?” I say “im good!” And then the conversation just dies.


Same here!


----------



## Rancho Draco

I tend to do okay talking face to face with someone but I cannot for the life of me keep up a conversation over the phone. There ends up just being awkward long blocks of silence. I hate calling people 😆


----------



## KY Goat Girl

That’s what happens when I FaceTime my friends. In person you can’t get us to shut up but on FaceTime there are so many awkward silences.


----------



## Goats Rock

I was lucky enough to actually meet one of the TGS folks last weekend! What fun it was to put a real person to a name! I'm sure we could have
chatted for hours- but she had other things going on and I had to skedaddle back home- but- it sure was neat! 😊


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Who did you meet?!


----------



## Goats Rock

KY Goat Girl, I really can't say- but, she is great!


----------



## KY Goat Girl




----------



## KY Goat Girl

Handsome boys! My dog, Brewster, (on right) and his son, Rifle. Rifle is my brother and his family’s dog. It’s hard to tell from this pic but Rifle is a good deal bigger then Brewster.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I have a Boston & a Frenchie too! Love them both so much.! Great personalities!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Aww! We’ve had 2 Bostons. The one we had before Brewster, Boolie, was the best dog we ever had. He was 12 when we had to put him to sleep. He was completely blind and almost deaf. I was 9 when we had to put him down. It had already been a sad year for me because I had lost the goat that had been ALL mine. She died the night before my 9th birthday. Then we had to put Boolie down. Then in December we got Brewster for Christmas. He was the cutest thing I had ever seen next to baby goats. Now he just gets into all kinds of trouble. 🤦‍♀️ When he is in trouble we call him a “Little Toot”.  He knows when we say that he’s in hot water. 
@Moers kiko boars, your Boston looks like our Boolie.


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute.


----------



## Goats Rock

I finally bit the bullet and ordered a complete camera system for my barn- It will be pricey as the barn is 100 yards from the house (line of sight, had to 
take some trees down) But I'll have 6 cameras and can watch the barn on my computer or phone! It is supposed to come on Tues. It has become ridiculous-
I basically live in the barn as everyone is (or better be!) pregnant and all are due over a 6 week period, starting yesterday-

Running back and forth checking doesn't let me get anytning done in the house- or, get any sleep. So, for the cost- it will save me in the long run! Running cables to 
the outside transmitter will be the hardest part- I'll have to be on tall ladder! (me and ladders have an uneasy relationship!) Anyway- I hope it goes well!


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck getting it set up. I'm sure you will love having it.


----------



## toth boer goats

I love mine.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oooooh sounds wonderful. I dont have Wifi so no cameras. No computer, just my phone service( if you can call it that.) I would love to hear how it works for you. 
Be careful with those ladders!


----------



## Goats Rock

I do not have wifi, either- but the transmitter on the barn sends a signal to the receiver on the house (line of sight- up to 3 miles- who lives where 3 miles is line of sight?) 
and the receiver has a phone type line to the router. Then it goes to the computer and somewhere in all that technological magic- it will go to my phone. (not sure how that works).
The house one will be dicy- I'll be drilling a hole- I think- gee- that I am not sure of........


----------



## toth boer goats

They make them with built in Wi-Fi.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Omg! I can't believe my thread is still active LOL
How is everybody? 
🤣


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Hello! I’m good! Yep, your thread is still active! Lol


----------



## MellonFriend

Been a while since you were on forum! Wow! Welcome back! I'm doing great. How about you?


----------



## NyGoatMom

KY Goat Girl said:


> Hello! I’m good! Yep, your thread is still active! Lol


THAT IS AMAZING 👏 🙌 I still have goats too


----------



## NyGoatMom

MellonFriend said:


> Been a while since you were on forum! Wow! Welcome back! I'm doing great. How about you?


I'm great! Still have my nubians and mini nubians 
Just had these born yesterday out of an f1 mini, both girls! Yay!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Aww! So cute!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Congratulations! They are adorable!


----------



## MellonFriend

They look adorable! I'm so glad you decided to check in on us. The forum sure has enjoyed this thread you made!


----------



## FizzyGoats

They are adorable. Congratulations!


----------



## Tanya

Welcome back....


----------



## Goats Rock

Hi! Glad you came back! Your kids are adorable!


----------



## Goats Rock

I got my camera system set up. Wow! My son did most of it- looks so professional. Now, since I am too ignorant of technology- I can only get the 
cameras on my phone- no idea how to put on PC- hopefully, my DIL can figure it out. 
(I was born way before computers- I never was even on one until I was almost 40 years old. So, computers are not my forte'. Kind of like the boys
in high school that could take a car engine apart and put back together during lunch hour, it is what you were brought up with. I will never be comfortable
with modern technology- I'll use it, but it isn't my first choice.).


----------



## ksalvagno

That is great! I bet that will make your life easier.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## CaramelKittey

Goats Rock said:


> I got my camera system set up. Wow! My son did most of it- looks so professional. Now, since I am too ignorant of technology- I can only get the
> cameras on my phone- no idea how to put on PC- hopefully, my DIL can figure it out.
> (I was born way before computers- I never was even on one until I was almost 40 years old. So, computers are not my forte'. Kind of like the boys
> in high school that could take a car engine apart and put back together during lunch hour, it is what you were brought up with. I will never be comfortable
> with modern technology- I'll use it, but it isn't my first choice.).


What camera system do you have? 🙂 We use Blink and I downloaded something called LD Player which I could get the blink app through. Like having an android phone on a windows computer. At least, that’s how it was explained to me. Haha


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks everybody! Waiting in her sister to kid, she has bagged up, seems like her ligs are gone, day 150 today, so we will see. 

Wow, some people from when I was on here in the beginning. Toth, Karen, Goats Rock, wow....goathiker still here? 
As for technology, I am not great, but get by lol


----------



## ksalvagno

Good to "see" you on here!


----------



## toth boer goats

😁


----------



## Tanya

Pull up a chair. How do you handle teenage temper tantrums?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Depends on what they are about. At home or in public? My 2 , weren't too bad. But I made them sit in the corner in a small chair if they were acting like a 2 year old. I told them they could talk to me like an Adult( since thats who they thought they were) Or I would treat them like the age they were acting. And yes I bought my 16 yr old a pacifier. While their friends were with them at the store. I never said who it was for, but thise 4 teenagers got very mannerly & cooperative. That caught their attention. 😉


----------



## Tanya

At home and in public. I couldnt believe what I saw today.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes, unless the parent is a parent, and not just a friend. Its amazing how stupid & cruel they can be.


----------

